# Der Auto-Thread



## darksplinter (2. Juni 2008)

Naja der Titel sagt schon alles.

Also mal her damit.

Zuerst die dich ich fahren darf:
Also ich besitze ein Mofa (Sachs Prima 2N)
http://www.hercules-sachs.com/Prima_2N_1980.jpg

Ich hab n NIssan Skyline in Aussicht...


----------



## hempels_sofa (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

n...n...nissan sk...sk..sky...skyline ?  welcher ? r34 ? egal welcher Fotos sonst pinkel ich dir in den briefkasten


----------



## igoroff (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> Ja und dann habe ich ncoh einen alten Nissan Skyline den ich gerade herrichte bzw. tune...



Skyline.........


Mein kleiner:

BJ 94, 90 PS Diesel, 250.000 TKM, Vollausstattung (Klima, beheizte Ledersitze, Standheizung).......als erstes Auto reichts vollkommen....schafft leider nicht mehr als 170 aufer graden Autobahnstrecke -.-


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Ibiza 1.8 16V GTI reicht mir erstmal. 220km/h laut Tacho sind drinne mit 130PS bei 970Kg^^

Sonst irgednwann den Seat Leon Cupra R nach der Ausbildung....


----------



## Fransen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein eigenes Auto habe ich leider noch nicht
-->>auch der Führerschein fehlt leider noch, dauert aber nich mehr allzu lange
Aber solange ich noch warten muss auf mein eigenes Auto, zeige ich euch mal zwei Autos die in unsere Familie sind und waren....

Hier ist das "alte" Auto meines Vaters
Opel Astra Caravan 1.9 CDTI Cosmo @180PS
+schwarze Ledersitz
+Professional Navi
+18 Zoll Alufelgen
etc.....

->leider musste er es jetzt abgeben, da der LEasinvertrag ausgelaufen war, da hatte das Auto >200000km auf der Uhr

Das aktuelle Auto ist ein VW Passat Variant 2.0 TDI(170 PS) Highline
+DVD Navi
+Leder/Alacantara Sitze
+abgedunkelte Scheiben
+18 Zoll "Chicago" Alufelgen
etc.

-->>momentan 10000km auf der Uhr

Last but not least gibt es auch noch einen Peugeot 206 bei uns in der Familie, der von meiner Mutter gefahren wird mit 69PS
-->> Die einzigste Sonderaustattung an diesem Auto ist ein Sony CD-Radio
Sie legt halt nich so viel wert auf ein Auto^^

Wenn ich auch ein Auto mein eigen nennen darf oder den Fühererschein warne ich euch vor

Greeze 
Fransen

P.S Fotos vom Passat/Peugeot 206 werden nachgereicht


----------



## heroe (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nach unzähligen Spritfressern und "Istinderwerkstattautos", ist es aktuell ein Honda Jazz. Inzwischen 5 Jahre und gute 90.000 Km auf dem Buckel, hat er mich noch nie im Stich gelassen oder musste ausserplanmäßig in die Werkstatt. Immer nur Inspektion und TÜV. 

Wenn ich da an meinen Golf IV zurückdenke...... 
Die 60.000er Inspektion hat mich damals 1752,- DM gekostet, da könnt ich heute noch kotzen.

Zur Arbeit und als weiteres Hobby treibe ich noch einen Maxi-Scooter durch die Gegend. Da ich vor 6 Jahren einen Motorradunfall hatte und seitdem nicht mehr schalten kann, sind Maxi-Scooter ein guter Ersatz für mich geworden.
Erst ging es nur mit einem 125er Teo's, der wurde aber nach 7 Monaten schon gegen einen gebrauchten 250er Yamaha Majesty getauscht. Den fuhr ich dann 4 Jahre lang, bis der TÜV uns schied 
Daher musste letztes jahr etwas neues her und da kam mir der neue 400er Majesty genau richtig. Vorallem, weil er serienmäßig ABS hat und die Umwelt kommt auch nicht zu kurz, denn der Motor hat Benzineinspritzung und Kat.


----------



## darksplinter (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



> n...n...nissan sk...sk..sky...skyline ?  welcher ? r34 ? egal welcher Fotos sonst pinkel ich dir in den briefkasten


ne is ein r33....
Bilder kan ich leider gerade mangels Kamera nciht machen...
Sieht allersings auch ncoh net so spektakulär aus.. (unfallauto)
Also Die Karosserie is vorne ziemlich am Arsch nur hinten gehts aber ich werde wahrscheinlcih auch das HEck neu machen....
Bisjetzt habe ich nur den Motor auf vordermann gebracht...


> Wenn ich auch ein Auto mein eigen nennen darf oder den Fühererschein warne ich euch vor


naja bei mir dauerts auch ncoh 1 1/2 jahre


----------



## hempels_sofa (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

r33? auch nicht schlecht aber bitte trotzdem bilder machen.
achso hab selber kein auto oder krad aber es ist eins in planung


----------



## darksplinter (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

jo...wie schon gesagt wenn ich wieder mal ne cam habe .... aber ohne karosserie sieht das ding ziemlich ähnlich wie jedes andere auto aus...


----------



## Fransen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> jo...wie schon gesagt wenn ich wieder mal ne cam habe .... aber ohne karosserie sieht das ding ziemlich ähnlich wie jedes andere auto aus...



Machst du an dem Auto alles selber, also herrichten/tunen??
-->>Da geht bestimmt viel Zeit für drauf


----------



## darksplinter (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

joa...so ziemlcih ..ich hab ein paar kumpelz die kfz mechatroniker lernen bzw. sind ... die werden mir dann helfen


----------



## Fransen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> joa...so ziemlcih ..ich hab ein paar kumpelz die kfz mechatroniker lernen bzw. sind mit denen sind schon ein paar wochen drauf gegangen^^
> immer abends manchmal bis um 2 oder so..aber dafür ist die freude umso größer wenn was dann doch funzt



Hut ab
Ich hoffe wir bekommen Bilder zu sehen wenn's fertig ist


----------



## m4h (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hab n ford mondeo turnier von 99 und knapp 175000km aufm buckel....
kommt zufällig einer aus der nähe und kann den kondensator von meiner klimaanlage tauschen?


----------



## Triple-Y (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

BMW E36 coupe 316i  + Suzuki GSX-*R* 750


----------



## darksplinter (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Triple-Y schrieb:


> Suzuki GSX-*R* 750


nice bike


----------



## Janny (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Peugeot Jet Force C-Tech vergaser model, bis jetzt hatter mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen


----------



## Fabian (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wir,bzw meine Eltern haben einen Audi a4 Avant in Grantrot,und nen blaumetallic ford Focus
nen bild vom Audi komt noch,die farbe ist echt der hammer


----------



## Delious (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahre einen Silber-grau Metallic 2002er Renault Twingo mit allen Extras die man 2002 für den Twingo bekommen konnte(Elektrisches Glas Panorama Dach usw)

Mein liebster Rennsemmel


----------



## Doc_Evil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab mich vor einem halben Jahr von meinem alten 190er Benz BJ 1984 getrennt.
Jetzt fahre ich ein E36 318i Cabrio BJ 1997 mit 84T KM.

Zum Spaß und zum Vermieten steht noch eine weiße Lincoln Super Stretch BJ 1997 mit 9 Metern vor der Türe.


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich Fahre ein Audi A3  1,6 L Benzin, 102 PS


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahr nen Golf 3 aus dem Jahre 1993 mit 1,8l benziner und 90 Pferdchen unter dem häubchen  und 182t gefahrenen km. Fahren tut er, und hat sogar schon elektrische Fensterheber 
Farbe ist dunkelblau (so ungefair  )


----------



## StellaNor (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Boah, bei Euch kann ich wohl nicht mithalten. Aber seit neuestem gibt es ein Trike in unserer Familie...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die Enkeltochter


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen Golf 3 aus dem Jahre 1993 mit 1,8l benziner und 90 Pferdchen unter dem häubchen  und 182t gefahrenen km. Fahren tut er, und hat sogar schon elektrische Fensterheber
> Farbe ist dunkelblau (so ungefair  )



hier och, nur mit dem feinen unterschied dass nen diesel unter der haube steckt.
und etwa 118tkm mehr 

dafür gibts ihn nicht mehr lang, den tüv vor nem jahr hat er nur mit augenzudrücken bekommen 

das wird mal wieder schön teuer


----------



## Brzeczek (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen Golf 3 aus dem Jahre 1993 mit 1,8l benziner und 90 Pferdchen unter dem häubchen  und 182t gefahrenen km. Fahren tut er, und hat sogar schon elektrische Fensterheber
> Farbe ist dunkelblau (so ungefair  )




wie wäre es den mit ein Bild von deiner Kiste ?


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> wie wäre es den mit ein Bild von deiner Kiste ?



Der is so schön dreggisch  das will ich euch nicht antun, und zum Saubermachen bin ich zu faul^^ Ich nutze das Quasi als Anti-Rost-Schicht^^


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Der is so schön dreggisch  das will ich euch nicht antun, und zum Saubermachen bin ich zu faul^^ Ich nutze das Quasi als Anti-Rost-Schicht^^



noch ne gemeinsamkeit


----------



## No_Limit (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mein kleiner Rennwagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein moped 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So und jetzt mal mein Traumwagen. Bin zwar erst 20 aber den gib ich nie wieder her !!! 

VW Scirocco GT2: 
BJ: 1990
PS: 95
cm³: 1781
KM: 155000


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> So und jetzt mal mein Traumwagen. Bin zwar erst 20 aber den gib ich nie wieder her !!!
> 
> VW Scirocco GT2:
> BJ: 1990
> ...



netter wagen - aber die lackierung ist scheuslich.


----------



## DanielX (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Zur Lackierung, auf den Bildern sieht es so aus als hätte der Lack den übelsten Pink/Lilla Stich aber in Original ist das einfach ein schönes original VW Rot. Der blaue Kühlergrill wird wieder Rot gemacht (Lackierung ist nich von mir), da der in Blau nicht wirklich passt.
Aber sonst finde ich die Lackierung von Muster her passend zu dem Auto.

Trozdem würde es mich interessieren warum du sie scheußlich findest, Qualität oder einfach der Still ?


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Zur Lackierung, auf den Bildern sieht es so aus als hätte der Lack den übelsten Pink/Lilla Stich aber in Original ist das einfach ein schönes original VW Rot. Der blaue Kühlergrill wird wieder Rot gemacht (Lackierung ist nich von mir), da der in Blau nicht wirklich passt.
> Aber sonst finde ich die Lackierung von Muster her passend zu dem Auto.
> 
> Trozdem würde es mich interessieren warum du sie scheußlich findest, Qualität oder einfach der Still ?



ich mag keine effekt-lakierungen. ich denke ganz im original-rot hättest du einen klassiker rumstehen - so ist es "nur" ne tuning-kiste.
(nicht falsch verstehen, ist ja nur meine meinung. wichtig ist das es dir gefällt)


----------



## DanielX (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich mag keine effekt-lakierungen. ich denke ganz im original-rot hättest du einen klassiker rumstehen - so ist es "nur" ne tuning-kiste.
> (nicht falsch verstehen, ist ja nur meine meinung. wichtig ist das es dir gefällt)



Damit hast du auch Recht, ein Klassiker ist es nicht mehr da schon was gemacht ist. Aber ganz ehrlich ich gehöre halt zur "Breiter, Tiefer, Lauter"-Fraktion. Aber wer weiß schon, vielleicht lackiere ich ihn irgenwann mal anders. Und das wichtigste ist ja eh das ich ihn gut finde.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Damit hast du auch Recht, ein Klassiker ist es nicht mehr da schon was gemacht ist. Aber ganz ehrlich ich gehöre halt zur "Breiter, Tiefer, Lauter"-Fraktion. Aber wer weiß schon, vielleicht lackiere ich ihn irgenwann mal anders. Und das wichtigste ist ja eh das ich ihn gut finde.



völlig korrekt.


----------



## potzblitz (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Opel Astra F Cool von 96 neu gekauft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird nächstes Jahr gegen ein Insignia getauscht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shady (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



No_Limit schrieb:


> mein kleiner Rennwagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist mir sehr sympathisch^^ *AufmeinWägelchenschiel.*




potzblitz schrieb:


> wird nächstes Jahr gegen ein Insignia getauscht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Insigina wird sehr toll. Bei der Vorstellung bin ich auf jeden dabei.



So, hier nochma meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Shady 

Bis jetzt hab ich nur Opel´s gehabt. Angefangen habe ich mit einen Kadett C danach den D und dann einen Astra F BJ92 und danach meinen jetzigen Astra F (Facelift) der mir immer treu zur Seite stand  

Doch es wird mal Zeit für einen neuen und da bietet sich der neue Insignia gerade zu an. Werde jedoch eine LPG-Anlage einbauen lassen


----------



## Maggats (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

opel vectra a

hat allerdings mittlerweile einen getriebeschaden, fährt aber noch tadellos, opel eben


----------



## igoroff (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sieht gar nicht ma so schlecht aus der Insignia.....aber etwas von den Konkurrenten abgeschaut haben die schon......die Front erinnert mich stark an Mercedes und von der Seite 5er BMW.....aber gefällt mir ^^.......hoffe für Opel dass es nicht so eine Pleite wird wie der Signum


----------



## potzblitz (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



igoroff schrieb:


> .......hoffe für Opel dass es nicht so eine Pleite wird wie der Signum


Das ist ja ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Signum war ja nur Hässlich dann hätten die lieber den *Omega*  weiter fertigen sollen. Nach dem Facelift sah der garnicht mal so schlecht aus! Der Insignia wird der Hammer für Opel und mein ´Neuer´




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@potzblitz: der omega war ja mal zu hundert prozent nur was für rentner. 
... und der insignia sieht leider auch nicht mehr so fesch aus wie die studie die einst zu sehen war... aber immer noch besser als der letzte vectra.


----------



## potzblitz (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @potzblitz: der omega war ja mal zu hundert prozent nur was für rentner.
> ... und der insignia sieht leider auch nicht mehr so fesch aus wie die studie die einst zu sehen war... aber immer noch besser als der letzte vectra.


Rentner  ich bin bestimmt keiner  ne das ist ein Auto was von vielen unterschätz worden ist. Fahr mal ein 2.6 Sport und du sagst es nicht mehr 

Jede Studie kommt nie so raus, obwohl das ein geiler Wagen gewesen wäre



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

April bestellt, letzte Woche Freitag beim Händler angekommen, am Montag zulassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Schicke Karre, Talon-One!
Hier sind unsere beiden Autos:
Von meinem Dad:
Volvo C-30



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann ham wir noch nen Opel Meriva in dunkelblau (Fotos überflüßig, passt eher in den häßliche Autos-Thread )


----------



## TALON-ONE (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der KUGA ist ein Verwandter von Freelander und Volvo XC90.
Vom Volvo ist die 4WD-Technik 

Gruß

TALON


----------



## Oliver (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meine Pocket-Rocket:

*Polo 3 G40* (auf den Bildern leicht dreckig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sehr vorteilhafte Bilder, hast noch die guten Stellen geknipst? 

Aber Polo und G40 sollte schon gut Druck machen, oder?

Hier mal meine Karre. Mit der schrubbe ich eigentlich nur Kilometer, er fährt, er bremst und er ist gegen A4 und 3er BMW konkurrenzfähig, oder es waren bisher alle Fahrer zu unfähig mir das Wasser zu reichen.
Hat auch schon 2x Fahrsicherheitstraining auf dem Sachsenring überstanden und mit ihm hab ich beim freien Fahren einen Opel Omega V6 2.5 versägt .
Viele meinen es sei ein Rentnerfahrzeug, aber wenn ich nen Gang runterschalte, dann geht noch was. Lustig ist der Spritverbrauch: ich kann ihn zwischen 7,5 und 15l/100km fahren. Gemacht dran hab ich nix, wozu auch, mit knapp 12 Jahren ist er dafür zu alt. Is nur ein DVD-MP3 Radio für die mindestens 8h Fahrt (fast) jede Woche. Hat imo über 150k km weg. Probleme macht er eigentlich net, is halt ein Mercedes, für die Ewigkeit gebaut. Noch was: ich liebe die Steuerkette.....

Die Bilder sind leider sehr mieserabel, da sie 1. schon alt sind und 2. mit ner schlechten Handy-Cam gemacht wurden. Ich hatte bisher keinen Grund mein Auto mit ner richtigen Kamera abzulichten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jeder, der ein günstiges, unkaputtbares Auto sucht, ist bei den älteren Benz goldrichtig


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Oliver
Die Farbe ist nett 
Meine beiden Autos sind auch weiß bzw gewesen.
Allerdings hat der G-Lader einen schlechten Ruf, da der Kompressor eben nicht wartungsfrei ist, auch wenn VAG das angegeben hat...

Aktuelle Fahrzeuge in meinem Besitz:
Toyota Supra MK3 Turbo und Mazda 121 DB letzterer nicht angemeldet, noch nicht.

PS: Bin kein Fan von aufgeladenen Motoren, da es sehr oft Probleme mit der Aufladung bzw was damit zusammenhängt gibt.
Beim Mazda RX7 FD ist z.B. gern mal einer der hunderten Unterdruckschläuchen kaputt...
Bei meinem Toyota ist auch nicht mehr der Original verbaute Turbo drin...


----------



## dr.konkret (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Motorräder? Keines mehr. Na ja, hatte nur eine Monkey-Replika 

Autos? Oh je, was für ein Thema...
- BMW E30 316i, EZ1990, weiß / Shadowline
- BMW E36 318i touring, EZ1997, diamantschwarz
- BMW E46 320i 2,2l, EZ2001, titansilber 
- MINI Cooper, EZ2001, PureSilver/Black
- MINI CooperS, EZ2004, PepperWhite/Black
- MINI OneD, EZ2005, schwarz uni
- BMW 120i*, EZ2006, silber 
- MINI CooperS R56, EZ2007, PepperWhite/Black und nun 
- seit 2008: MINI CooperS Clubman R55, wieder in PepperWhite/black 

* weiterhin hatten wir noch parallel für meine Frau einen Opel Corsa 1,2 Sport und einen PUG 206CC.

Zudem fahren wir noch einen Touran 2,0TDI Highline.

Cya Oli


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Stefan Payne,

den Mazda 121 DB (silbergrau, ohne Schiebedach) habe ich vor meinem Golf Variant bestimmt 9 Monate gefahren. Ich habe für 10,00 Euro getankt, und wusste immer, dass mich das mindestens 100 Kilometer weit bringen würde. Heute wären es wahrscheinlich nur noch 80 Km.

Mit dem "Ei" bin ich zur WM 06 nach Kaiserlautern gefahren. Einen Parkplatz habe ich sicher gefunden. Nimmt kaum mehr Platz als ein Smart ein.

Nun der kleine auf einem Rastplatz Richtung Kaiserslautern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die aktuelle Kiste. Wird gerne auch, wie unschwer zu erkennen, als Baustellenauto benutzt. Hat mittlerweile schon 205.000 Kilometer auf dem Buckel und fährt wie am ersten Tag. Bekommen hab ich ihn mit 154.000 im Februar letztes Jahr. Rechnet euch mal meinen Verschleiß aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat alles gehalten und niemand ist zu Schaden gekommen.


----------



## potzblitz (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Wannseesprinter Möchtest Du eine Drainage verlegen ? ? ? Oder was hast Du vor


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Haarscharf kombiniert, Potzblitz 

Dort, wo der Golf auf dem Foto seht, wurde auch das Drainagerohr verlegt. Die zwei Rollen Trittschall auf der Beifahrerseite waren für eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Rentner  ich bin bestimmt keiner  ne das ist ein Auto was von vielen unterschätz worden ist. Fahr mal ein 2.6 Sport und du sagst es nicht mehr



ich bin mal den 3.0 v6 gefahren... der ging gerademal so durch. hätte nach oben noch viel platz gehabt, aber man hatte das gefühl das sie dem getriebe nicht so trauen. 

ps: mein neuer kommt anfang august.


----------



## potzblitz (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich bin mal den 3.0 v6 gefahren... der ging gerademal so durch. hätte nach oben noch viel platz gehabt, aber man hatte das gefühl das sie dem getriebe nicht so trauen.
> 
> ps: mein neuer kommt anfang august.



Ja, das war noch der alte Motor der x Reihe der neue Y26SE (2.6 24V) bzw Y32SE (3.2 24V) waren da schon anders. Ich hab ja auch die Modellreihe ab dem Facelift Modelljahr 2000 gemeint, wo so einiges Überarbeitet worden ist


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ist trotzdem ne rentner-kutsche.


----------



## ED101 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich habe keine aktuellen Bilder, also müssen die es tun, mein Volvo V70 D5 (~200PS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

irgendwie passen die felgen nicht zu dem schweden


----------



## ED101 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mir gefallen sie und das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Woaaas? Die passen doch wunderbar... 

Schicke Borbet's   17" ?


----------



## ED101 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jap sind "nur" 17er, zu dem Sportfahrwerk würden zwar größere besser passen, aber die müssen ja bezahlt werden...


----------



## lordofthe1337 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



			
				ED101 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sportfahrwerk....


jetzt wirds langsam interressant


----------



## ED101 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was wird interessant?


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ED101 schrieb:


> Jap sind "nur" 17er, zu dem Sportfahrwerk würden zwar größere besser passen, aber die müssen ja bezahlt werden...



Richtig, aber der Schwede schaut doch schick aus. Manchmal ist weniger auch mehr.  Ich selbst gebe mich auch mit 16" zufrieden.


----------



## ED101 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Danke


----------



## TALON-ONE (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Alter Schwede, schickes Auto.   

Die Felgen passen top zum Fahrzeug.

Gruß
TALON


----------



## ED101 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> jetzt wirds langsam interressant


 
Was meintest du?

@Talon, Danke, da ist mein Geschmack doch nicht so schräg


----------



## Creedar (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So das ist meiner
Sorry für die Großen Bilder, wollte sie noch verkleinern, musste dann aber zur Arbeit. Hier sind se nun kleiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imens0 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ED101
sieht irgendwie nem leichenwagen ähnlich 
aber gefällt mir!!


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@creedar
Könntest du die Fotos als Anhang hier hochladen? Dann sprengen sie nicht das Design, weil eigentlich ist 900px Maximalbreite für Fotos direkt im Posting. Danke 

Ansonsten: Schöner Sportwagon! Mein Vater hat den 1.8 Tspark in seinem 155er, er hätte aber gerne mehr und hat daher mit mir sogar mal einen 156er mit dem 2.5 V6 besichtigt.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich entferne den alfa mal. ansonst wie adrenalize es gesagt hat, bitte als attachment hochladen.


----------



## Haekksler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hab noch kein auto oder moped

bis jetzt fand ich den scirocco am geilsten


----------



## ED101 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Imens0 schrieb:


> @ED101
> sieht irgendwie nem leichenwagen ähnlich
> aber gefällt mir!!


 
Noch habe ich keine Leiche im Kofferraum


----------



## Creedar (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> @creedar
> Könntest du die Fotos als Anhang hier hochladen? Dann sprengen sie nicht das Design, weil eigentlich ist 900px Maximalbreite für Fotos direkt im Posting. Danke
> 
> Schon passiert.
> ...



Ja meiner ist ja auch der 1,8TS mit 144PS. Nen 2,5er ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, aber da biste gleich mal mit 12 Liter dabei und wenn de mal den Zahnriemen wechseln musst sind locker mal 1000-1500 Euro weg! V6 ist in der Wartung halt sau teuer.

Aber bin recht zufriden mit der Leistung. Klar könnte mehr sein, aber mit Winterreifen schafft er auch seine 230 (gemessen per GPS) und mit Sommerreifen (8x18 mit 225/40er Reifen) noch seine 210.

Wenn er mehr über 2,5er, oder allgemein Alfa, erfahren möchte kann er sich auch gerne mal im Alfa Portal melden, da wird ihm gut geholfen. Bin da selbst Mod.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Creedar schrieb:


> Ja meiner ist ja auch der 1,8TS mit 144PS. Nen 2,5er ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, aber da biste gleich mal mit 12 Liter dabei und wenn de mal den Zahnriemen wechseln musst sind locker mal 1000-1500 Euro weg! V6 ist in der Wartung halt sau teuer.


Jo, das hatte ich ihm auch gesagt. Da kann er ja gleich nen GTA nehmen. Und dann noch als Nutzauto, mit dem er jeden Tag 40min zur Arbeit gurkt. Da wäre er bald pleite. Außerdem hat er zwei historische Alfas, der V6 wäre dann noch einer, den er nicht jeden Tag fahren kann. Mein Tipp wäre ohnehin ein BMW gewesen, dann hätte er auch Heckantrieb und sportliches Handling jeden Tag. Aber er ist halt Alfisti.


> Wenn er mehr über 2,5er, oder allgemein Alfa, erfahren möchte kann er sich auch gerne mal im Alfa Portal melden, da wird ihm gut geholfen. Bin da selbst Mod.


Danke, das ist nicht nötig, er ist Sektionsleiter beim Alfaclub. 
Vermutlich weiß er mehr von AR, als du und ich je wissen wollen... 

Wegen den Bildern - Imageshack geht zwar, ist aber lahm, besser ist es, du lädst sie über den button unten unter dem Texteingabefeld hier im Forum hoch, dann werden sie an deinen Post angehängt. Da gehen die Bilder nicht verloren, sind schnell geladen und du hast Kontrolle drüber. 

Ich hab leider momentan keinerlei Autobilder vorrätig. Unseren '02er Polo mag ich euch ohnehin nicht antun, die olle Dreizylindergurke.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Creedar schrieb:


> Aber bin recht zufriden mit der Leistung. Klar könnte mehr sein, aber mit Winterreifen schafft er auch seine 230 (gemessen per GPS) und mit Sommerreifen (8x18 mit 225/40er Reifen) noch seine 210.



dir ist schon klar das man mit 144ps in einer mittelklasse limousine keine "echten" 230 (in der ebene) fahren kann, oder?
beispiele:
mein oller tt quattro mit 180ps war mit 226 eingetragen.
mein oller 330d touring (204ps) war mit 236 eingetragen.
über meinen verstorbenen einser möchte ich nicht mehr reden. 

@adrenalize: joah, die alfa v6... netter sound, viel sprit, und sonst nix. da wäre mir ein reihensechser weiterhin lieber.


----------



## Creedar (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar das man mit 144ps in einer mittelklasse limousine keine "echten" 230 (in der ebene) fahren kann, oder?
> beispiele:
> mein oller tt quattro mit 180ps war mit 226 eingetragen.
> mein oller 330d touring (204ps) war mit 236 eingetragen.
> ...




Ob mir das einer glaubt oder nicht ist mir relativ egal, ich weiß was mein Tacho+das Navi angezeigt haben.

Eingetragen isser mit 210, aber das sind ja nie die endgültigen Werte. Es war Nachts auf ner fast leeren AB. Hab ca 15 KM gebraucht, aber wie gesagt, es stand da.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ok, ich sehe schon das du ein "gläubiger" bist.
lass dir sagen, das es nicht möglich ist, aber glaub trotzdem dran.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ok, ich sehe schon das du ein "gläubiger" bist.
> lass dir sagen, das es nicht möglich ist, aber glaub trotzdem dran.


Also 210 geht der 1.8 Tspark wohl auf jeden Fall. Die Alfas sind auch nicht ganz so schwer die dt. Kisten, oder? Wenn die autobahn leicht abschüssig ist über längere Zeit könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen, dass zumindest 220 drin sind.

Der 2000 GTV Bertone schafft mit seinem 2.0 Vierzylinder auch schon knapp über 200 afaik, für die 70er Jahre war das damals ganz schon schnell.


----------



## Fransen (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> über meinen verstorbenen einser möchte ich nicht mehr reden.



Dann mach ich das mal
130i mit 265 PS schafft so um die 250 km/h leider abgeregelt
Mein Onkel hat einen in weiß

Die neuen Alfa's ala Brera oder 156 sind doch verdammt schwer.....oder etwa nicht 
-->> oder wie war das mit der geringen Zuladung


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Also 210 geht der 1.8 Tspark wohl auf jeden Fall. Die Alfas sind auch nicht ganz so schwer die dt. Kisten, oder? Wenn die autobahn leicht abschüssig ist über längere Zeit könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen, dass zumindest 220 drin sind.


also abschüssig hat imho nix mit einer reellen geschwindigkeit zu tun - die erfordert neutrale umgebungsparameter.  und 144ps/210 vmax hört sich mehr als real an. 230 sind blinde träumereien. 



Fransen schrieb:


> Dann mach ich das mal
> 130i mit 265 PS schafft so um die 250 km/h leider abgeregelt
> Mein Onkel hat einen in weiß
> 
> ...



waaahh.... 
die kiste läuft genau 255 auf der uhr.

der brera ist verdammt schwer und man sagt dem motor (sogar im alfa-forum) nach das er nicht so willig ist.  ganz im gegenteil.
der brera sieht cool aus, das wars dann aber auch schon. ist ein auto für rentner die sich keinen porsche leisten können. 


edit: nochwas bezüglich des "mit gps gemessen" gefasells... wie genau messen diese geräte - ich hab da bisher nix gefunden. wir haben eine ähnliche diskussion im einser-forum (natürlich in der 2-liter-diesel-ecke). dort fahren die 177ps diesel sowas im bereich von 235-250.  natürlich alles mit gps gemessen.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> der brera ist verdammt schwer und man sagt dem motor (sogar im alfa-forum) nach das er nicht so willig ist.  ganz im gegenteil.
> der brera sieht cool aus, das wars dann aber auch schon. ist ein auto für rentner die sich keinen porsche leisten können.


Also mir gefällt er nicht, der Alfa GT ist optisch deutlich schöner. Der !47er GTA ist auch ne nette Rennsemmel, aber halt Vorderantrieb. Bei Topgear fanden sie den ja abartig fies. 
Brera ist so ne komisch bullige Kiste... da find ich z.B. den 156er deutlich filigraner und sportlich schöner.
Aber am schönsten sind eh die alten Alfas, da kommen die neuen nicht ran. Allein die Reifeprüfung damals, der junge Dustin Hoffman im Duetto Spider. 



> edit: nochwas bezüglich des "mit gps gemessen" gefasells... wie genau messen diese geräte - ich hab da bisher nix gefunden. wir haben eine ähnliche diskussion im einser-forum (natürlich in der 2-liter-diesel-ecke). dort fahren die 177ps diesel sowas im bereich von 235-250.  natürlich alles mit gps gemessen.


Auf 10m genau oder was die Dinger sind. Wie es um die KM/H Anzeige steht weiß ich nicht. Maxwell wüsste da evtl. mehr aber der hat ja nun Urlaub.
Wie ist das mit Serienstreuung bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen? In den 80ern war es ganz normal, dass die eine Karre mal 10-20 PS mehr hatte als die andere, oder? Mein Vater hatte mal so einen kranken Käfer, schluckte zuviel und fuhr auch schneller als er laut Papier sollte.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Soll ich euch mal mit meinem Sommerfahrzeug, einer japanischen Flunder schocken? Hab ihn etwas tiefergelegt, wenn man aus dem Schiebedach guckt, kann man zur Bordsteinkante hochgreifen.  

Steht seit drei Jahren in der Garage.


----------



## xTc (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal mit meinem Sommerfahrzeug, einer japanischen Flunder schocken? Hab ihn etwas tiefergelegt, wenn man aus dem Schiebedach guckt, kann man zur Bordsteinkante hochgreifen.
> 
> Steht seit drei Jahren in der Garage.



Lass mich raten? Mazda MX5?


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nö. Honda Accord Bj. 91 ...dezent tief


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Lass mich raten? Mazda MX5?



igitt... sowas hab ich derzeit als leihwagen. hab selten so eine schlecht abgestimmte karre erlebt (kupplung, motor). liegt aber gut auf der straße und offen fahren ist sowieso vollkorrekt. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Auf 10m genau oder was die Dinger sind. Wie es um die KM/H Anzeige steht weiß ich nicht. Maxwell wüsste da evtl. mehr aber der hat ja nun Urlaub.
> Wie ist das mit Serienstreuung bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen? In den 80ern war es ganz normal, dass die eine Karre mal 10-20 PS mehr hatte als die andere, oder? Mein Vater hatte mal so einen kranken Käfer, schluckte zuviel und fuhr auch schneller als er laut Papier sollte.



ja, vielleicht in den achtzigern, aber nicht bei einem halbwegs aktuellem 156er. 
ich bin da halt auch berufs-skeptiker.


----------



## push@max (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich habe vor fast 2 Monaten einen Mazda 2 Sport 1.3 75PS in Brilliantschwarz mit der gleichen Ausstattung wie auf den Bildern unten bestellt und muss noch bis September/Oktober warten  

Mein Vater fährt einen Honda Accord 2.0 155PS, den fahre ich beinahe mehr wie er


----------



## Fransen (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was erblickten meine Augen, heute Morgen vor unserer Garage??
Den neuen A4 Avant


----------



## maGic (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*


Wow



dagegen meine Auto mirkig

Peugeot 106 Diesel


----------



## kays (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das Steht bei mir in der Garage:

Sommer:Suzuki GSX R 600 (offen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Winter: Vectra B 2.0 16V, mit alles extras 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So dann hier mal mein hobel^^

Kawasaki ER5 

@kays

Schönes bike,

mal bissl mehr Schräglage fahren, vorne ist ja noch ein riesiger Angststreifen 
(is net böse gemeint, also net das du dich angegriffen fühlst)


----------



## kays (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Steffen16 Mußte das erst mal langsam angehen lassen da die Reifen da gerade erst mal 20km runter hatten. Bin aber auch ein vorsichtiger Fahrer denn die Maschine war einfach zu teuer um sie aus pralerei und möchtegern gehabe zu  schrotten. Manchmal glaube ich auch das ich der einzige Biker bin der in der Ortschaft 50km/h fährt. 

Was hast du denn für einen Endtopf dran ? und sehe ich das richtig das der Absorber da noch drin steckt ? tztztz


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal mit meinem Sommerfahrzeug, einer japanischen Flunder schocken? Hab ihn etwas tiefergelegt, wenn man aus dem Schiebedach guckt, kann man zur Bordsteinkante hochgreifen.
> 
> Steht seit drei Jahren in der Garage.


 
Guter Spruch.
Mein Auto liegt so tief, nur die Titanic liegt tiefer.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mein neuer wurde diese woche wohl gebaut - hoffe auf lieferung nächste woche, so das der händler an den umbau gehen kann.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



kays schrieb:


> @Steffen16 Mußte das erst mal langsam angehen lassen da die Reifen da gerade erst mal 20km runter hatten. Bin aber auch ein vorsichtiger Fahrer denn die Maschine war einfach zu teuer um sie aus pralerei und möchtegern gehabe zu  schrotten. Manchmal glaube ich auch das ich der einzige Biker bin der in der Ortschaft 50km/h fährt.
> 
> Was hast du denn für einen Endtopf dran ? und sehe ich das richtig das der Absorber da noch drin steckt ? tztztz



Ist ein Hashiru esd von Polo, (hersteller ist aber G.P.R.)
jap der DB killer ist drin, ist mir so laut genug, man muss mich auch net nen kilometer weiter fahren hören, auserdem ist bei uns hier im umkreis oft die rennleitung unterwegs,
der größte grund warum ich den dran hab war das aussehen, weil der originale hat mir nicht gefallen.

Ich fahre auch "normal" also bin auch net der der mit 100 durch ort rast, fahre da auch eigentlich immer 50-60kmh. 
bin auch nicht der fahrer, der alles total riskant und sinnlos überholt...
also würde mich keinesfalls als Raser einordnen.
Aber kurven fahre ich richtig gerne, und die auch mal flott, da gibts bei uns hier aber auch richtig geile strecken.

Selbst auf den bildern hab ich die höchsgeschwindigkeit nicht überschritten.

finde ich ne gute Einstellung von dir

linke hand zum Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich musste meinen Honda Civic BJ 12/1986 in Rente schicken die Steuern waren zu viel...also bin ich jetzt Semesterticketfahrer....


----------



## frye (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab ein Ford Escort Cabrio in Blau ( erstes eigenes Auto  ).

frye


----------



## da_Fiesel (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

habe seit 1 jahr den führerschein  un mein Daddy wollte sein geschäftswagen verkaufen, da hat er gemeint ich könne ihn übernehmen, muss ichv halt selber zahlen. Da ich neben Gymi auf 400 euro basis schaffen gehe kein problem  nur für PC Hardware bleibt seitdem nich mehr viel übrig 

Es is en Volvo S60 2,5T @ 220PS Turobenziner, Vollaustattung (Navi,Leder, Sitz+Standheizung etc.) Asl erster Wagen wirklich nich shclecht, nur werd ich den nich lange Behalten können 

Die 220PS verführen einfachdazu auch mal reinzudappen -> Spritverbauch ca. 15 Liter Super -.- , da ich regelmäßig in die Schule fahre zahle ich grad ca. 260 Euro Sprit im Monat ..man ich mag die geile Karre nich hergeben

Meine Cam is kapuut sonst würde ich euch sofort Pics machen


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier mal mein berüchtigter Japaner. Die Bilder sind von 2001, noch vor den extremen Umbauten am Fahrwerk. Im folgenden Winter auf 2002 hab ich den Hobel dann noch einmal 4 cm dem Boden näher gebracht und alle Holzteile im Innenraum mit Carbon überzogen oder getauscht. Das war ne nette Arbeit. Momentane Bodenfreiheit ca. 4 cm von vorne bis hinten ^^. Auf aktuelle Bilder warte ich momentan noch von meinem Cousin. Der hat auf den Treffen immer massig Fotos geschossen. 

Leider hat meine externe Platte (R.I.P.) wohl an die 200 Bilder vom Autoumbau mit ins Jenseits gezogen. Na ja, seit 3 Jahren steht das Teil in der Garage und wartet auf einen Käufer. Ich fahre das Teil auf jeden Fall nicht mehr ...bin zu alt und mein Rücken kaputt. Außerdem fahre ich den selben Wagen noch mal in Serie - das reicht.


----------



## Blizzard (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Oha Porsche Felgen xD

Weder Führerschein noch Auto besitze ich selber,
aber im Haushalt steht:
1x Yamaha FZS-600 
2x Suzuki GS-500 (1x derzeit zerlegt, da Wintermotorrad und musste komplett überholt werden)
1x (Mitarbeiterleasing über Vater) VW Caddy Life 110PS mit Erdgasmotor, 26kg Erdgastank+ 10L Super Tank
Der Caddy verbraucht so 6-7kg/100Km und 1kg kostet so 80ct (100km: etwa 4,80?), wobei wir aber von BS Energy eine Karte mit 500 frei-kg haben und demnach keine Sprit/Erdgaskosten zahlen.
Demnach: Bis auf die Leasing-Gebühr (~260€) umsonst Auto fahren


----------



## tj3011 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier mal meiner:
Audi 80 Typ 89:
Borbet Alufelgen 
Schwarze Hella Rückleuchten 
Audi Heckspoiler 
66kw/90PS


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein erstes "eigenes" Auto war ein schwarzer Twingo 16V mit 75PS und Vollaustattung (Leder, Klima, Glasschiebedach) + Tuning vom Vorbesitzer (ELIA Felgen, Federn und Auspuff)

 Leider nach nem knappen Jahr aufs Dach gelegt. 
*
Jetzt ist ein Peugeot 206 mit 75 PS. Für mich langt der.*

Hier die Twingo-Bilder:

_ mod-edit: hotlinks zu bildern entfernt - bitte die integrierte attachment-option nutzen. danke.  gruß, storm

_ Sehr wohl Herr General


----------



## Hitman (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meiner:


----------



## DanielX (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja der kann sich doch sehen lassen.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Hitman schrieb:


> Meiner:



tante käthe, du hier? 

ps: keine hotlinks, immer schön als attachment anhängen.


----------



## holzkreuz (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So hier ist mal meiner 

Vectra B Bj 95

Aber ich hatte mittlerweile schon n Unfall und die Front ist seither "bunt"

Mir aber egal, der muss nur noch 1 Jahr seinen Dienst erfüllen, dann kommt endlich ein Spielzeug ins Haus, ein kleiner Traum wird wahr


----------



## darksplinter (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

definiere Traum genauer^^


----------



## kmf (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Kein Motorrad, kein Auto - nichts mehr von alledem.  BMW Touring im Frühjahr verkloppt. 
Meine Frau fährt aber einen Ford Focus Kombi. Den kann ich mir ab und zu mal ausleihen. Aber eher selten. Die sitzt nämlich auf ihrem Auto wie eine Glucke auf ihren Küken. Wehe da liegt im Innenraum ein Fitzelchen Papier oder ein Krümelchen von meinen geliebten Kümmelweck ... 

Im Moment nur 2 Mountain-Bikes  oder dienstlich Leihwagen von Sixt.


----------



## TALON-ONE (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Hitman schrieb:


> Meiner:



Schicker ST, hätte ich mir auch beinahe gekauft


----------



## Stormbringer (1. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Schicker ST, hätte ich mir auch beinahe gekauft



...und statt dessen?


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. August 2008)

*Auto und Motorrad USER Bilder-Thread*

*Auto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motorrad:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Originall war die gelbe Feder drin, wurde gegen die schwarze getauscht
*


----------



## grubsnek (6. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein VW Golf V


----------



## bobby (6. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich besitze nen renault megane und 750 magna cruiser getunt mit 112ps]


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Fetten VW Golf³ @ 110ps Schwarze 17" alus so tief das ich nen bickpack von a nach b schieben kann


----------



## xTc (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich tu meinen kleinen auch mal dazu.  Ich hab ihn gern und er wird auch sehr sehr gepflegt.

Foto ist ein Schnappschuss aus dem letzem Jahr. Mitm Handy aufm Parkplatz vom Einkaufscenter gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Rote ist meine. Ich hab aber ca 15 PS mehr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p9BJGqVzhuE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p9BJGqVzhuE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Bei wem das Video nicht geht : YouTube - DMAX D Motor - Suzuki Swift Sport vs. Fiat Panda 100 HP


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> mein neuer wurde diese woche wohl gebaut - hoffe auf lieferung nächste woche, so das der händler an den umbau gehen kann.



..ähhmm.. um was handelt es sich den genau bei deinem "neuen" ?^^



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> *
> Motorrad:
> 
> 
> ...



ach du schei*e... mein traumbike

E 55 AMG  

..hier mal meine Felge ^^ .. werd aber demnächst mal mehr bilder machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die die ihn nicht kennen... 5.5 l V 8 BI-Kompressor


----------



## xTc (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ rabensang:

Video geht nicht!


----------



## rabensang (11. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



xTc schrieb:


> @ rabensang:
> 
> Video geht nicht!



läuft doch. ich mach nochmal in extra link zu youtube


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> ..ähhmm.. um was handelt es sich den genau bei deinem "neuen" ?^^



es gibt inzwischen bereits ein erstes bild.... er bekommt jetzt noch das m bodykit und muss wegen der bremsen noch zu abnahme... langsam werd ich ungeduldig.


----------



## DenniRauch (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abildung ähnlich^^

Seat Leon 1,9 TDI 110PS


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> es gibt inzwischen bereits ein erstes bild.... er bekommt jetzt noch das m bodykit und muss wegen der bremsen noch zu abnahme... langsam werd ich ungeduldig.



wow.. also er sieht ja so schon scharf aus.. aber mit M-paket dan, echt ein geiles auto

325i ?

...nee, das ist ja ein 1er coupe, oder?^^ ..schei*e bei bmw bin ich grad gar nicht am laufenden..


----------



## Doc_Evil (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Stormi:
Ich mag die Farbe 

So sieht meiner ungefähr aus (meiner ist der nach dem Facelift) nur halt größer


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> wow.. also er sieht ja so schon scharf aus.. aber mit M-paket dan, echt ein geiles auto
> 
> 325i ?
> 
> ...nee, das ist ja ein 1er coupe, oder?^^ ..schei*e bei bmw bin ich grad gar nicht am laufenden..



ja, nachdem mein 130 ja nun gestorben ist gibts jetzt einen 123d.


----------



## frye (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> es gibt inzwischen bereits ein erstes bild.... er bekommt jetzt noch das m bodykit und muss wegen der bremsen noch zu abnahme... langsam werd ich ungeduldig.



Nice nen 1er Coupe 

@ChayenneTurboS: E 55 ist natürlich edel ohne Ende, nur was mich persönlich an den V8 Motoren von Mercedes, BMW, Audi,...stört, ist das die  nicht so geil "Blubbern" wie die Ami V8. Nur wenn man richtig "losbeasted"  geht schon was, aber beim normalen Anfahren (sofern man das kann  ) hört man ziemlich wenig find ich. (Nicht das ich keinen AMG fahren würde )

frye


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Hier mal mein berüchtigter Japaner. Die Bilder sind von 2001, noch vor den extremen Umbauten am Fahrwerk. Im folgenden Winter auf 2002 hab ich den Hobel dann noch einmal 4 cm dem Boden näher gebracht und alle Holzteile im Innenraum mit Carbon überzogen oder getauscht. Das war ne nette Arbeit. Momentane Bodenfreiheit ca. 4 cm von vorne bis hinten ^^. Auf aktuelle Bilder warte ich momentan noch von meinem Cousin. Der hat auf den Treffen immer massig Fotos geschossen.
> 
> Leider hat meine externe Platte (R.I.P.) wohl an die 200 Bilder vom Autoumbau mit ins Jenseits gezogen. Na ja, seit 3 Jahren steht das Teil in der Garage und wartet auf einen Käufer. Ich fahre das Teil auf jeden Fall nicht mehr ...bin zu alt und mein Rücken kaputt. Außerdem fahre ich den selben Wagen noch mal in Serie - das reicht.



Wärs nicht am einfachsten die Schüssel wieder höherzulegen?? (mit Serienfahrwerk)

Ist ein Honda Prelude, oder??


----------



## Fransen (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, nachdem mein 130 ja nun gestorben ist gibts jetzt einen 123d.



Ahh, deshalb fehlt auch der Spruch in deiner Signatur

Aber geiles Auto; 123d mit 204PS und M-Paket (wenn ich richtig sehe).

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## rabensang (12. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So gleich kommen Bilder von meinem *swift sport*


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, nachdem mein 130 ja nun gestorben ist gibts jetzt einen 123d.



mhm... geil geil



frye schrieb:


> Nice nen 1er Coupe
> 
> @ChayenneTurboS: E 55 ist natürlich edel ohne Ende, nur was mich persönlich an den V8 Motoren von Mercedes, BMW, Audi,...stört, ist das die  nicht so geil "Blubbern" wie die Ami V8. Nur wenn man richtig "losbeasted"  geht schon was, aber beim normalen Anfahren (sofern man das kann  ) hört man ziemlich wenig find ich. (Nicht das ich keinen AMG fahren würde )
> 
> frye



ja, das stimmt schon soviel hört man nicht wie bei den bösen-amis, außer man fährt ihn mal so wies sichs gehört() ... dan hört man ihn auch laut und deutlich bei "normalem anfahren"^^ .. hat aber auch vorteile, den die leute schaun ohnehin schon bei jeder gas-pedal-aktivität^^ ... den immer will man es ja auch nicht prodeln hörn^^

...wenn man ihm bei ~120 km/H den kickdown gibt .. und die beiden kompressoren an die abreit gehn ... dan bekommt es schon der ein oder andere mitfahrer mit der angst zu tun


----------



## Klutten (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Stefan Payne

Höherlegen ist ein Begriff, den es in meinem Wortschatz nicht gibt.


----------



## SilentKilla (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> ..ähhmm.. um was handelt es sich den genau bei deinem "neuen" ?^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bi-Kompressor??? Original hat der nur einen.

Der verbaute Kompressor hat 2 Wellen, aber die stecken in einem Gehäuse zwischen den Zylinderbänken.

Aber dennoch ein sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr ..... sehr feines Fahrzeug.  Tja wer hat der kann.  Könnte ich, würde meine Wahl vllt auch auf dieses Fahrzeug fallen.

Im Moment quäle ich mich noch mit meiner C-Klasse rum. Wenn ich mal groß bin, wirds bestimmt wieder ein Benz.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Bi-Kompressor??? Original hat der nur einen.
> 
> Der verbaute Kompressor hat 2 Wellen, aber die stecken in einem Gehäuse.
> 
> ...




oops.. hast recht, habd a wohl was verwechselt
nunja, aber die 2 wellen drehn beim kickdown mit 23000 Umdrehungen pro Minute  

ja, also solltest du ihn dir leisten können... tu es  ... muss schon sagen echt genial das ding... nur der unterhalt ist halt eine andere sache..
genau so wie der spritverbauch


----------



## SilentKilla (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Von den Anschaffungskosten hätte ich mir mein kleines Traumfahrzeug, den C43 AMG schon leisten können, aber die Nebenkosten hätten mein schmales Gehalt mehr als aufgefressen. 

Am liebsten wäre mir einer von 2000. Denn die haben zum ersten mal ne Halbautomatik mit Schaltwippen bekommen. Und dazu am besten die Designo Lederaustattung in schwarz/weiß, sehr lecker 

Zusatz:

Begeistert war ich vom aktuellen C63 AMG. Als ich zur DTM aufm Lausitzring war, ist die Karre als SafetyCar gefahren. Ich wusste nicht, dass 6.2 Liter in 8 Zylinder verpackt sooooo geil klingen können.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Von den Anschaffungskosten hätte ich mir mein kleines Traumfahrzeug, den C43 AMG schon leisten können, aber die Nebenkosten hätten mein schmales Gehalt mehr als aufgefressen.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre mir einer von 2000. Denn die haben zum ersten mal ne Halbautomatik mit Schaltwippen bekommen. Und dazu am besten die Designo Lederaustattung in schwarz/weiß, sehr lecker
> 
> ...



mhm... die nebenkosten sind auch echt übel

ach du meinst den hier :  hört sich nicht schecht an.. ja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





... aaaaber, der hier ist noch um einiges böser :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dei blubbern richtig :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ahhhh, ich lebe im falschen Land  Ist das geil.  Ich nehm sie alle.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ahhhh, ich lebe im falschen Land  Ist das geil.  Ich nehm sie alle.





... von meine E find ich grad keine bilder ... aber die kommen schon noch 

..ok, eins hab ich gefunden.. doch das is ziemlich verschwommen, habs desshalb etwas kleiern gemacht.... wer aber demnächst mal bessere schießen.. bei tageslicht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@chayenne: was für ein e ist den das?


----------



## Doc_Evil (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @chayenne: was für ein e ist den das?


PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?


----------



## Stormbringer (13. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

aaahh.....ok.


----------



## rabensang (16. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So mal was von meinem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TALON-ONE (19. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Netter Swift, gefällt mir.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hmm, mal so in die Runde geworfen: Wer von euch geht überwiegend für sein Gefährt arbeiten?


----------



## riedochs (20. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hmm, mal so in die Runde geworfen: Wer von euch geht überwiegend für sein Gefährt arbeiten?



Ich nicht. Seh ich auch net ein.


----------



## SilentKilla (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich bin jetzt in 3 Jahren 100.000 km gefahren. Bei mir lohnt sich kein Auto für das ich arbeite. Ich freue mich jetzt schon es nächstes Jahr abbezahlt zu haben.

Außerdem wird nächsten Sommer der Motorradführerschein gemacht. Da ist kein Platz für noch mehr Auto.


----------



## mFuSE (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hmm, mal so in die Runde geworfen: Wer von euch geht überwiegend für sein Gefährt arbeiten?



Ich glaub unser ChayenneTurboS macht das mal Geschwind nebenher - soviel Zeit könnt man ja sonst gar net haben sich all den Prachtstücken zu widmen 


Ansonsten ists glaub ich das falsche Forum für so eine frage :p
Bei der tiefer, breiter, schneller Fraktion bekommste wohl mehrere Kandidaten


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Was erblickten meine Augen, heute Morgen vor unserer Garage??
> Den neuen A4 Avant


Ist das nen 1.8TFSI?

Selbigen hatten wir vor kurzem als 3.0TDI (Handschalter ) da. Geniales Auto, auch wenn das Fahrwerk etwas zu knackig war. Deshalb läuft es wohl auf einen A6 raus. (Familienauto - nicht meiner ). Der Preis des Vorführwagen war auch etwas imba für nen A4 Aber ne Spassgondel war es


----------



## Fransen (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ist das nen 1.8TFSI?



Neee, aber die Antwort hast du dir selber gegeben.
3.0TDI mit 240PS und Tiptronic.
Der Preis ist verdammt happig.....

*Edit*
War übrigens auch ein Vorführwagen.
Papa ist der zu klein und zu unkomfortabel ( er ist Beruflich oft und lange unterwegs), daher gibt es jetzt auch einen A6 Avant oder wieder einen VW Passat <<-- mittlerweile auch nicht viel günstiger als ein A4....

Nur lässt er diesmal das S-Line / Sportline Paket weg (ich sag nur Deutsche Strassen...)


----------



## riedochs (21. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, der A4 ist aj eher schon ein Kleinwagen gegen nen Passat 
Ich bleib bei meinem guten alten Passat 3BG.


----------



## TALON-ONE (22. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hmm, mal so in die Runde geworfen: Wer von euch geht überwiegend für sein Gefährt arbeiten?



Ich kauf nix, was ich nicht bezahlen kann 
Mich ärgern nur die 300 € Dieselsteuer und das mit Euro5P Abgasnorm.
Besteuert wird mein Fahrzeug nach einem Gesetz von 1998 mit etlichen Zusatzblättern, versteht sich. Sch****Abzockerstaat. Aber was hat man schon zu erwarten mit ner Stasikanzlerin die einen auf grün macht.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

die gelegenheit mal ein paar pics von meinem neuen spielzeug zu posten.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Schick schick, Stormi! 
Aber der nagelt jetzt, oder?


----------



## mFuSE (22. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Schick schick, Stormi!
> Aber der nagelt jetzt, oder?



So wie es sich für ein *richtiges *Auto gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Schick schick, Stormi!
> Aber der nagelt jetzt, oder?



dengel dengel dengel...


----------



## kays (23. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> die gelegenheit mal ein paar pics von meinem neuen spielzeug zu posten.



Na Prima, Soooo dann bekomme ich von dir jetzt eine neue Tastatur  hab meine gerade von oben bis unten vollgesabbert.

Wie nennt sich denn der Farbton ? Ist ein sehr schönes Rot


----------



## Fransen (23. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



kays schrieb:


> Wie nennt sich denn der Farbton ? Ist ein sehr schönes Rot



Sedonarot. <<-- Gehe ich jetzt mal von aus.
Sehr schickes Auto.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

karmesinrot.  sedona war nicht so mein ding.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier mal mein Spaßfahrzeug 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksplinter (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

woohooo...freufreufreu...
meine großtante hat mir versprochen dass ich zu meinem 20. geburtstag ihr auto bekomme..weil sie dann nich mehr fahren will

das prachtstück ist ein Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG mit 612 PS ..

Er ist zwar bei 250 km/h abgeriegelt...aber mal schaun


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> woohooo...freufreufreu...
> meine großtante hat mir versprochen dass ich zu meinem 20. geburtstag ihr auto bekomme..weil sie dann nich mehr fahren will
> 
> das prachtstück ist ein Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG mit 612 PS ..
> ...


Und wie lange willst dann noch am leben bleiben ?? 
Ist definitiv kein Fahrzeug für jemand mit max 2 Jahren Fahrpraxis


----------



## darksplinter (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja..bin jetzt 16 und habe schon ca. 1 jahr fahrpraxis....
wir ham ein großes gelände und nen übungsplatz in der nähe...

bis jetzt bin ich aber nur audi tt gefahren aber der zieht auch net schlecht


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Honda Accord 2.4 i Automatik Executive




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> naja..bin jetzt 16 und habe schon ca. 1 jahr fahrpraxis....
> wir ham ein großes gelände und nen übungsplatz in der nähe...
> 
> bis jetzt bin ich aber nur audi tt gefahren aber der zieht auch net schlecht



Übungsplatz ist nicht Strassenverkehr bzw Autobahn und der TT ist gegen den AMG ein Dreirad 
Trotzdem viel Spaß damit


----------



## Stormbringer (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> woohooo...freufreufreu...
> meine großtante hat mir versprochen dass ich zu meinem 20. geburtstag ihr auto bekomme..weil sie dann nich mehr fahren will
> 
> das prachtstück ist ein Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG mit 612 PS ..
> ...



genau der richtige wagen für einen fahranfänger...


----------



## igoroff (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> das prachtstück ist ein Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG mit 612 PS ..



Viel Spaß mit 1) Versicherung (fahranfänger + Enthusiast-Class Auto = ...) und 2) an der Zapfsäule hoffe du kriegst das von deinen Eltern ordentlich bezuschusst.........aber sonst muss ich sagen ist es echt ein Traumauto man muss nur das passende Geld in der Tasche haben



THC-hArDcOrE schrieb:


> Honda Accord 2.4 i Automatik Executive



Was verbraucht deiner "real" an Sprit? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mit den in  1,8 oder 2,0 zu kaufen aber den offiziellen Spritangaben glaube ich nicht so ganz


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

leider musste ich meinen Hoda Civic BJ 1986 abgeben...die Steuern waren nicht mehr haltbar...der TüV wäre auch dran da habe ich Adjö gesagt...naja *schnief*

jetzt muss ich mit Schwiegermutties Auto einen Suzuki Baleno fahren..ist auch nicht schlecht aber kein Kult und das Ding verbraucht 2L mehr...


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Accord verbraucht bei sparsamer fahrweise so um die 9 liter super. Wenn man flotter unterwegs ist könnt er sich gerne um die 12 liter  liegt aber auch viel an der automatik^^ aber es macht spaß das ding zu fahren. vollaustattung...navi..leder...xenon.... u.s.w.


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mein Kumpel hatte mal einen XM geile Kiste mit allem was der Konfort liebende Mensch nur haben will..verbrauch war ähnlich...


----------



## darksplinter (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also die versicherung läuft über mein vater...
sprit zahlt auch mein vater...

und ich bin shconmal mit dem sl gefahren und ich fand ihn leichter zu fahren als den tt....besonders die tiptronic schaltung sagt mir sehr zu...


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> tiptronic



Speedshift heißt das Ding.
Tiptronic heißt sie nur bei Audi.

Wenn du alles bezahlt bekommst ist doch gut.

Ich persönlich würde die Kiste allerdings verkaufen und mit dafür was anderes Schickes leisten.


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich bin ja der Meinung Fahranfaenger in der Probezeit = Max 80PS.

Denn Auto fahren und das Auto beherrschen sind 2 ganz verschieden Paar Schuhe. 

Letzteres dauert eine ganze Weile. Nur habe sich die meisten dann schon um den Baum gewickelt.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der Meinung Fahranfaenger in der Probezeit = Max 80PS.


Naja, sagen wir bis max 120, je nach Auto. Weil mit einer schwereren Karre und nur 80PS mangelt es an Beschleunigung, und da wird überholen auf der Landstraße sehr gefährlich, gerade Fahranfänger schätzen da die eigene Beschleunigung und das Näherkommen des Gegenverkehrs oft falsch ein. Nicht umsonst gibt es da mit die meisten Toten bei Unfällen. Das auto sollte beherrschbar sein und trotzdem genug PS haben, dass nicht jedes Überholmanöver (Vor allem LKWs mit 80-90) zur Zitterpartie wird.

Mehr als 200 PS braucht ja im Grunde ohnehin niemand, und es gibt auch genug "erfahrene" Verkehrsteilnehmer, die mit ihrem 300PS-Bonzenauto auf keinem Auge umgehen können...


----------



## darksplinter (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja..ich würde mich wenn ich 20 bin nich mehr als fahranfänger bezeichnen...

Bin heute S5 gefahren...geiles Auto...das soll sich mein vadder kaufen..xD


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> naja..ich würde mich wenn ich 20 bin nich mehr als fahranfänger bezeichnen..


----------



## DanielX (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich hab bald meine Probezeit vorbei und hab noch nie einen Unfall oder fast Unfall gehabt, trotzdem sobald man glaubt man kann sehr gut fahren ist es mit der Aufmerksamkeit dahin.

Daher immer lieber was vorsichtiger fahren, als nachher im Extremfall jemanden getötet zuhaben.

Heißt nicht das ich meinen Scirocco nicht mal drücke.


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Also ich hab bald meine Probezeit vorbei und hab noch nie einen Unfall oder fast Unfall gehabt, trotzdem sobald man glaubt man kann sehr gut fahren ist es mit der Aufmerksamkeit dahin.
> 
> Daher immer lieber was vorsichtiger fahren, als nachher im Extremfall jemanden getötet zuhaben.
> 
> Heißt nicht das ich meinen Scirocco nicht mal drücke.



Die Aufmerksamkeit darf man nie verlieren. Hat mir schon 2x das Leben gerettet.


----------



## memphis@Mg (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



berg in gefahr


----------



## mFuSE (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> naja..ich würde mich wenn ich 20 bin nich mehr als fahranfänger bezeichnen...



Wenn du Älter wirst, wirste es von selbst verstehen .. wenn du dich bis dahin nicht um den Baum gewickelt hast :p


Ist natürlich zum Teil Unsinn es allein vom Alter abhängig zu machen - ich würde durchaus behaupten Gute Rennfahrer können auch in Jungen Jahren Auto fahren 

- die machen aber auch fast nix anderes - und trotzdem kriegt man im Straßenverkehr nur durchs fahren Erfahrung - das nimmt auch einem der besten Rennfahrer niemand ab :p


Und man wird im Alter tatsächlich dahingegend reifer nicht gleich *alles* überhohlen zu müssen das nicht die 100km/h auf Landstraßen fährt


----------



## Adrenalize (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Ist natürlich zum Teil Unsinn es allein vom Alter abhängig zu machen - ich würde durchaus behaupten Gute Rennfahrer können auch in Jungen Jahren Auto fahren
> 
> - die machen aber auch fast nix anderes - und trotzdem kriegt man im Straßenverkehr nur durchs fahren Erfahrung - das nimmt auch einem der besten Rennfahrer niemand ab :p


Angeblich meinte der Fahrlehrer von Schumi ja mal, dass selbiger kein so guter Fahrer gewesen sei. Zu schnell und mit zu wenig Übersicht. Hab ich zumindest mal irgendwo gehört.


----------



## riedochs (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Angeblich meinte der Fahrlehrer von Schumi ja mal, dass selbiger kein so guter Fahrer gewesen sei. Zu schnell und mit zu wenig Übersicht. Hab ich zumindest mal irgendwo gehört.



Das mit der schlechten Übersicht hat man ja bei diversen "Unfällen" ja gesehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das mit der schlechten Übersicht hat man ja bei diversen "Unfällen" ja gesehen.


Du meinst wie damals im Regen, als der arme Coulthard auf leerer Strecke einfach bremste und der böse Schumi ihm bei null Sicht hintenrein fuhr, so dass zum Glück der liebe Hakkinen aka Coulthards Kollega das Rennen gewinnen konnte?  

Yoda, haste recht! 

Imho ist Schumi schon ein guter Fahrer. Unfälle, auch teils mal nicht unabsichtlich, hatten andere auch. Senna wurde doch in irgendeinem Finalrennen sogar mal disqualifiziert, weil er mit seinem McLaren einen Williams abgedrängt hatte.
Nur einer fiel permanent als Rammbock auf, das war Montoya imho. Der Bua konnte ja kaum geradeaus fahren, ohne in den anderen drinzuhängen.


----------



## riedochs (28. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Du meinst wie damals im Regen, als der arme Coulthard auf leerer Strecke einfach bremste und der böse Schumi ihm bei null Sicht hintenrein fuhr, so dass zum Glück der liebe Hakkinen aka Coulthards Kollega das Rennen gewinnen konnte?
> 
> Yoda, haste recht!
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eher als er zufällig den armen Chaque Villneuve in der Kuve übersah um ihn dem Trubel zu ersparen wenn dieser Weltmeister würde.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


>



die perspektive macht den unterschied.


----------



## darksplinter (28. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich meinte mich da ich dann etwa 5jahre fahrerfahrung haben werde....
ich fahre z.zt. ca. 80-100 km pro tag bei uns inner gegend rum...das einzigste wo ich noch net allein gefaren bin is autobahn...


----------



## TALON-ONE (30. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> Ich meinte mich da ich dann etwa 5jahre fahrerfahrung haben werde....
> ich fahre z.zt. ca. 80-100 km pro tag bei uns inner gegend rum...das einzigste wo ich noch net allein gefaren bin is autobahn...


  Ohne Pappe ?


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (30. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Ich glaub unser ChayenneTurboS macht das mal Geschwind nebenher - soviel Zeit könnt man ja sonst gar net haben sich all den Prachtstücken zu widmen



ach nee, so iss es dan auch wieder nicht


----------



## dot (30. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Also ich hab bald meine Probezeit vorbei und hab noch nie einen Unfall oder fast Unfall gehabt, trotzdem sobald man glaubt man kann sehr gut fahren ist es mit der Aufmerksamkeit dahin.



Leider bringt einem die eigene Aufmerksamkeit auch nicht sehr viel, wenn die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer schlafen. Hatte bestimmt jetzt schon eine Hand "voll" Ereignisse, die zu einem Beinaheunfall gefuehrt haben. In den meisten Faellen wird einem einfach stumpf die Vorfahrt auf einer Hauptstrasze geklaut, oder es wird die eigene Autolaenge mit Haenger unterschaetzt...


----------



## darksplinter (30. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Ohne Pappe ?



ja aber bei uns interessiert das keinen .... ein paar polizisten kennt mein vater und so...


----------



## DanielX (30. August 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



dot schrieb:


> Leider bringt einem die eigene Aufmerksamkeit auch nicht sehr viel, wenn die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer schlafen. Hatte bestimmt jetzt schon eine Hand "voll" Ereignisse, die zu einem Beinaheunfall gefuehrt haben. In den meisten Faellen wird einem einfach stumpf die Vorfahrt auf einer Hauptstrasze geklaut, oder es wird die eigene Autolaenge mit Haenger unterschaetzt...



Jop, man muss immer davon ausgehen das die anderen kein Auto fahren können.


----------



## L0cke (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mach grad den großen Motorradschein, fahre dann erst mal eine ZZR 600 die grad aufgebaut wird weil nen Heimkind mitm Fahrrad rein ist und dabei "etwas" geholfen hat das mein Onkel am Gashahn gezupft hat.

solange gibts von unserer "dicken" ein paar Fotos, darf ich leider erst in zwei Jahren legal auf der Straße  bewegen, aber das warten lohnt sich


ist leider gerade etwas dreckich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat ein "paar" Modifikationen erfahren und leistet so etwa 150PS am Hinterrad unter anderem sind modifiziert:
Schmiedekolben, größerer Vergaser und Einlässe, andere Krümmer, sonderangefertigter Auspuff von Krause mit Einzelabnahme nur um die großen Posten zu nennen


----------



## Haekksler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> besonders die tiptronic schaltung sagt mir sehr zu...


also ich find tiptronic (oder speedshift, wie auch immer) saulangweilig


----------



## DanielX (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Kann man eigentlich beides haben, sprich tiptronic und manuel?


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> ja aber bei uns interessiert das keinen .... ein paar polizisten kennt mein vater und so...



Und ohne Versicherungsschutz. 

Sorry, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.


----------



## aXwin (1. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahre Aktuell nen 1,4er Corsa B, hab ich nen bisschen fertig gemacht. Mehr wirds aber nicht da ich am Mittwoch Ab Prüfung mache (hab mich in den a**** getreten und es endlich mal durchgezogen) sollte ich bestehen Kauf ich mir ne Suzuki GS500E.


----------



## darksplinter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Und ohne Versicherungsschutz.
> 
> Sorry, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.



...brauchst du auch net haben...du musst ja n ichts zahlen..


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> ...brauchst du auch net haben...du musst ja n ichts zahlen..



Wenn aber was passiert muss ich bei sowas meinem geld hinterher rennen.


----------



## Elkgrin (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn aber was passiert muss ich bei sowas meinem geld hinterher rennen.



Irgendwie muss ich grad an Clay aus Tokyo Drift denken 


BTT:
Simson KR51/2


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Und ohne Versicherungsschutz.
> 
> Sorry, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.



Das sehe ich genauso. 
Ein Glück, das wir in Deutschland leben und man die Menschen dann vor Gericht zerren kann. Es dauert zwar länger aber wenn der Unfallgegner Geld hat bekommt auch welches.
In den Mond guckt man dann aber wenns ein unversicherter Verkehrsteilnehmer aus dem Ausland ist (zahlt dann bei so etwas die Teilkasko?).



darksplinter schrieb:


> ...brauchst du auch net haben...du musst ja n ichts zahlen..



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Wenn du jetzt einen Unfall baust (egal ob du Schuld bist oder nicht) hast du schon ein großes Problem. Wenn du dann noch die Schuld haben solltest, kannst du froh sein wenn es nur ein Blechschaden ist beim Unfallgegner. Denn wenn er ins Krankenhaus muss, dann wird es richtig teuer, weil du dann Alles aus eigener Tasche bezahlen darfst.

MFG


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Rain_in_may84

So siehts aus!


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso.
> Ein Glück, das wir in Deutschland leben und man die Menschen dann vor Gericht zerren kann. Es dauert zwar länger aber wenn der Unfallgegner Geld hat bekommt auch welches.
> In den Mond guckt man dann aber wenns ein unversicherter Verkehrsteilnehmer aus dem Ausland ist (zahlt dann bei so etwas die Teilkasko?).
> 
> ...



Ich wills mal so sagen: Wenn es extrem kommt ist das Haus deiner Eltern weg und du geht dein Leben lang für jemanden arbeiten um seine Rente zu bezahlen weil dieser nicht mehr arbeiten kann. Im übrigen kann bei einem Unfall derjenige auf den das Auto zugelassen ist sich schonmal ne Jahreskarte der Bahn kaufen, bzw kann dafür zu Gefängnisstrafen verurteilt werden.

Ganz zu schweigen das du dann so schnell keinen Führerschein bekommst.

Ich will dich hier nicht niedermachen, ich will dir nur klarmachen was die Folgen sind.

Ein Auto ist kein Spielzeug, eher als Waffe anzusehen.


----------



## darksplinter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich will mal so sagen...wir sind nicht gerade die ärmsten....also finanziell brauch ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen....
Das Auto ist auf meinen  Vater zugelassen...der fährt eh fast nicht mehr....wenn er wo hin muss lässt er sich fahren...


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@darksplinter

Du magst nicht verstehen, das es nicht aufs Geld ankommt, sondern das es einfach Verantwortungslos ist!

Und genau das ist der Grund warum manche keinen Führerschein bekommen sollten, solange das nicht verstanden ist!


----------



## darksplinter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja ich gebe dir schon ein bisschen <Recht...
Aber ich finde es verantwortungloser wenn man betrunken oder zu schnell Auto fährt...


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Über drogen am Steuer müssen wir erst garnicht reden!


----------



## darksplinter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Genau...außerdem würde ich sagen ich bin ein Verantwortungsbewusster Fahrer...Ich fahre immer unter der zugelassen Höchstgeschwindigkeit und überhole nur wenn nötig etc....


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Verantwortungsbewusst + keine Versicherung = Geht nicht!!!


----------



## darksplinter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Stell dir mal vor die hälfte meiner Verwandtschaft in Amerika hat keine Versicherung und sie leben alle noch ...


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Alter leben wir hier in Amerika. 

Zweitens, man stirbt ja auch nicht ohne Versicherung. 

Drittens, hatt anscheinend keinen Sinn. 

PS: Darf ich töten weils in manchen Ländern keinen juckt?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jungs, bleibt bitte beim Thema und diskutiert die letzten Zeilen ggf. per Privatnachricht-Funktion. Danke.


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



darksplinter schrieb:


> Genau...außerdem würde ich sagen ich bin ein Verantwortungsbewusster Fahrer...Ich fahre immer unter der zugelassen Höchstgeschwindigkeit und überhole nur wenn nötig etc....



Du musst ja nichtmal Schuld sein. Trotzdem wirst du dann zum Hauptschuldigen.

Über das Land der Dummen da hinter dem Atlantik brauch man erst garnicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Und er fährt und fährt und fährt..


----------



## Haekksler (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Und er fährt und fährt und fährt..


endlich mal wieder einer der sein auto reinpostet^^


----------



## Janny (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emmaspapa (3. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

T5 Caravelle 2.5 TDI 96kW 
Chevrolet Nubira 80kW LPG Umbau


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (4. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> T5 Caravelle 2.5 TDI 96kW
> Chevrolet Nubira 80kW LPG Umbau



ohh.. wenn haben wir den da

wie gehts emma?

(hab damals deinen blog mit verfolgt auf pcgh, falls du dich erinnern kannst)


----------



## emmaspapa (4. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> ohh.. wenn haben wir den da
> 
> wie gehts emma?
> 
> (hab damals deinen blog mit verfolgt auf pcgh, falls du dich erinnern kannst)


 

Hmm, ich kenne Dich und ich werde Dich weiterhin verfolgen


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (5. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kenne Dich und ich werde Dich weiterhin verfolgen



muss ich jetzt angsbekommen?^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Janny schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Peugeot JetForce


----------



## dot (5. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nachreich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Oh Patrick, du bist so 1337 !!111

Aber das Auto nicht.


----------



## dot (6. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Oh Patrick, du bist so 1337 !!111
> 
> Aber das Auto nicht.



Pff, der Gebrauchtwagenmarkt gab damals nicht viel mehr her bei dem Budget  Deins ist ja auch nur eine 0815 Kiste 
Naja, zum Leute auf der Landstrasze aergern reicht er gelegentlich noch aus, auch wenn er sich bei guten 5000 Umdrehungen anhoert, als ob einem der Motor entgegen kommt


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nix 08 15. Sonderedition etc.

Hab meinen noch nie über 3000 gedreht :o


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Nix 08 15. Sonderedition etc.
> 
> Hab meinen noch nie über 3000 gedreht :o


 
Dreht der Golf überhaupt höher als 3000 oder musst du vorher ein Bios Update machen?


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Isn Diesel


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Isn Diesel


 
Das erklärt natürlich so einiges.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ist meine DNA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird nur selten gefahren da sie zu viel PS hat und die Polizei das nicht so gern hat !
Angemeldet als 50er mit 4,2 PS
Zur Zeit 21,8 PS und 119km/h Spitze !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Sprint von 0-70 lass ich damit jeden Golf 5 GTI stehen 

Natürlich darf auch hier das M nicht fehlen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Im Sprint von 0-70 lass ich damit jeden Golf 5 GTI stehen


Golf = Frontkratzer = miese Traktion.

Aus dem Grunde wollt ich unbedingt 'nen Hecktriebler haben, da bekommt man einfach mehr Kraft uffe Straße...
Und man wird ab und an von der Zicke geweckt


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Golf = Frontkratzer = miese Traktion.
> 
> Aus dem Grunde wollt ich unbedingt 'nen Hecktriebler haben, da bekommt man einfach mehr Kraft uffe Straße...
> Und man wird ab und an von der Zicke geweckt


 

Da muss ich dir zustimmen , fahr selber eine Heckler , Nissan 200SX und muss sagen , das es auch ein völlig anderes Kurvenfeeling ist als mit einem Frontler ! Aber trozdem geil wenn die ganzen (Super tuner) an der Ampel stehen mit ihren Golf , Polo usw , die den Wagen voll aufdrehen , ich daneben mit einem Roller mit 50er Kennzeichen , die dann voll losheizen , aber nur mein Kennzeichen sehen 

Du musst bedenken ich wohne in Emden , wir haben hier nen VW Werk und mind die Hälfte der Jugendlichen fahren hier VW´S !

Mfg Micha


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also Fronttriebler sind im Sommer schon nicht so angenehm wenn man mal schnell durch Kurven will. Da sind Hecktriebler oder der Audi Quattro (vor allem!) mit 40/60 schon besser.

Aber im Winter möchte ich auch keinen Hecktriebler fahren  .. also nicht MEHR.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Heute hat man ja den ganzen Elektronikschrott im Auto wie ASR und ESP und so'n Unsinn.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Also Fronttriebler sind im Sommer schon nicht so angenehm wenn man mal schnell durch Kurven will. Da sind Hecktriebler oder der Audi Quattro (vor allem!) mit 40/60 schon besser.
> 
> Aber im Winter möchte ich auch keinen Hecktriebler fahren  .. also nicht MEHR.


 


Wenn man den Wagen unter Kontrolle hat und weiß wie er sich verhält , ist das ein riesen Spaßfaktor !
Ich meine ich kann auch ohne nasse oder vereiste Strasse durch die Kurven driften ! Sollte man nur nicht so oft machen , die Reifen leiden doch sehr darunter !


Mfg Micha


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein Spassfaktor ist auch immer ein Risikofaktor .. ^^
Sorry, man merkt wohl das ich nen ungetunten Golf 3 fahr


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Ein Spassfaktor ist auch immer ein Risikofaktor .. ^^
> Sorry, man merkt wohl das ich nen ungetunten Golf 3 fahr


 

Ein wenig  

Ich fahr ja nun auch schon 5 Jahre , 3 Jahre davon den Nissan der mitlerweile statt 170PS seit ca 1 Jahr nun 259PS hat !
Es ist einfach nur "GEIL" wenn man richtig gut driften kann !
Klar kann mal was passieren , aber daran denke ich erst gar nicht !


Mfg Micha


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Ein Spassfaktor ist auch immer ein Risikofaktor .. ^^
> Sorry, man merkt wohl das ich nen ungetunten Golf 3 fahr



Geht mir nicht besser: Passat Variant 3BG


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Ein wenig
> 
> Ich fahr ja nun auch schon 5 Jahre , 3 Jahre davon den Nissan der mitlerweile statt 170PS seit ca 1 Jahr nun 259PS hat !
> Es ist einfach nur "GEIL" wenn man richtig gut driften kann !
> ...


 
Du weißt, dass es auch besondere Strecken gibt, auf denen du die Grenzen deines Autos austesten kannst.


----------



## kays (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Golf = Frontkratzer = miese Traktion.
> 
> Aus dem Grunde wollt ich unbedingt 'nen Hecktriebler haben, da bekommt man einfach mehr Kraft uffe Straße...
> Und man wird ab und an von der Zicke geweckt



Wir haben in der Nachbarschaft nen Rentner mit einem fetten Benz, kurz bevor es anfängt mit Schneien packt der sich immer Wabenplatten in Kofferraum um mehr Traktion zu haben. Da könnt ich mich jedesmal drüber kaputt lachen wenn die Hinterräder fast im Radkasten Schleifen.

Da lob ich mir meinen Fronttriebler im Winter, und da er auch noch Automatik hat mit entsprechenden Winterprogrammen macht es noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



kays schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Nachbarschaft nen Rentner mit einem fetten Benz, kurz bevor es anfängt mit Schneien packt der sich immer Wabenplatten in Kofferraum um mehr Traktion zu haben. Da könnt ich mich jedesmal drüber kaputt lachen wenn die Hinterräder fast im Radkasten Schleifen.
> 
> Da lob ich mir meinen Fronttriebler im Winter, und da er auch noch Automatik hat mit entsprechenden Winterprogrammen macht es noch mehr Spaß.


 
Ich verlasse mich da voll auf den Elektronikschrott in meinem Wagen. Bisher klappte es immer gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Toyota bleibt übern Winter stehen...

Das Salz ist ja agressiv und ich wollt ihn eigentlich noch ein paar Jährchen länger fahren...


----------



## Fabian (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Unser A4 3,0 Tdi Quattro Avant!! in granatrot hat nie Probleme
Also die 240 Ps treten trotz Diesel ordentlich,aber mein dad lässt die nie richtig raus,außer einmal wo ers abend eilig hatte,aber da war auch meine Mum nicht dabei
Aber ich muss schon sagen,Audi´s mit 40/60 quattro sind top


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein Toyota bleibt übern Winter stehen...
> 
> Das Salz ist ja agressiv und ich wollt ihn eigentlich noch ein paar Jährchen länger fahren...


 
Du hast ein Winterauto, cool. 



Fabian schrieb:


> Unser A4 3,0 Tdi Quattro in granatrot hat nie Probleme
> Also die 240 Ps treten trotz Diesel ordentlich,aber mein dad lässt die nie richtig raus,außer einmal wo ers abend eilig hatte,aber da war auch meine Mum nicht dabei
> Aber ich muss schon sagen,Audi´s mit 40/60 quattro sind top


 
Mein Bekannter fährt einen Ford Escort RS Cosworth. Das Teil ist ein geiles Geschoss, da sehe ich mit meinem OPC kein Land. 
Durch Allrad ist der Cosworth meiner grottigen Elektronik sowieso überlegen.


----------



## Fabian (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja ich finde ehrlich gesagt das der Ford nicht gerade zu den schönen gehört
jaja schlagt mich ruhig*duck und weg*
Ende des Jahres kommt der neue Audi,wieder in der geilen farbe und mit gebürsteten alu zierleisten


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Naja ich finde ehrlich gesagt das der Ford nicht gerade zu den schönen gehört
> jaja schlagt mich ruhig*duck und weg*
> Ende des Jahres kommt der neue Audi,wieder in der geilen farbe und mit gebürsteten alu zierleisten


 
Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, das mit der Rallye Optik, aber letzendlich wurde er ja auch für die Rallye gebaut und in den 90er musste mal halt davon auch Straßenfahrzeuge bauen.
Bei Audi gibts doch auch sollche Monsterrallyeautos.

Hier mal 'nen Bild eines Escort Cosworth:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du meinst sowas?
war aber noch nen bissl davor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast ein Winterauto, cool.


Eigentlich sogar 2...

Einen uralten Mazda 121DB und einen nagel neuen Skoda Fabia...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar 2..


 
Du bis ein Gott. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einen uralten Mazda 121DB und einen nagel neuen Skoda Fabia...


 
Na ja, so uralt ist der Mazda doch noch gar nicht. 90er Jahre, richtig?

Skoda reicht auch, so ist Vokswagen wenigstens noch Vokswagen, alles andere ist überteuert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja 91er oder so...

Der Skoda ist Müll, das sowas heutzutage noch verkauft wird, ist echt unglaublich...

El FEnsterheber hinten?! kosten Extra...
Anständige Sitze?! kosten Extra...

Dafür hats so einen Müll wie ASR Onboard


----------



## Stormbringer (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



kays schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Nachbarschaft nen Rentner mit einem fetten Benz, kurz bevor es anfängt mit Schneien packt der sich immer Wabenplatten in Kofferraum um mehr Traktion zu haben. Da könnt ich mich jedesmal drüber kaputt lachen wenn die Hinterräder fast im Radkasten Schleifen.
> 
> Da lob ich mir meinen Fronttriebler im Winter, und da er auch noch Automatik hat mit entsprechenden Winterprogrammen macht es noch mehr Spaß.



mit nem modernen wagen und nem halbwegs vernünftigen fahrer passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, hier würd ich mal sagen, das er es macht, weil er es schon immer so gemacht hat.

Wenn man ihn fragen würde, würd er sagen, dass er das schon (mindestens) 35 Jahre macht und es sich bewährt hätte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja 91er oder so...
> 
> Der Skoda ist Müll, das sowas heutzutage noch verkauft wird, ist echt unglaublich...
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde es heute auch erschütternt, wenn immer mehr auf Elektronik geschaut wird als für wichtigere Sachen, wie z.B. ein gutes Fahrwerk, dann brauche ich auch kein ESP oder vernünftige Bremsen. Brauchbare Sitze sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja und all das hat der Skoda nicht 

Das Fahrwerk ist der Horror, die Karre ist Windanfällig, bei Sturm möcht ich mit der Karre nicht unbedingt über die Brücke fahren, dann lieber meine flache Flunder...

Auch ansonsten kann ich dem Skoda nix abgewinnen, Motor klingt nicht gut, läuft nicht gut, bei geradmal 24tkm(!)...

Achja: Reifen: 165er auf 14" Felgen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja und all das hat der Skoda nicht
> 
> Das Fahrwerk ist der Horror, die Karre ist Windanfällig, bei Sturm möcht ich mit der Karre nicht unbedingt über die Brücke fahren, dann lieber meine flache Flunder...
> 
> ...


 
Das klingt schwer nach einem neuen Winterauto.

Meiner hat 225er Schlappen auf 18'' und der Motor läuft top.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Skoda ist glücklicherweise nicht meiner und ich muss dafür nix zahlen, von daher gehts noch...
Zumal ich ihn ja auch nicht unbedingt benutzen muss, wenn meine AUtos gehen (würden)...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Skoda ist glücklicherweise nicht meiner und ich muss dafür nix zahlen, von daher gehts noch...
> Zumal ich ihn ja auch nicht unbedingt benutzen muss, wenn meine AUtos gehen (würden)...


 
Das heißt, der Mazda liegt defekt in der Ecke?
Aber dein weißer Turbo läuft?
Na ja, einem geschenkten Gaul guckt man ja auch nicht ins Maul.
Solange der Skoda dich dahin bringt, wo du hin willst, geht das immer noch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ncht ganz, er ist gerad nicht angemeldet, fahrbar ist er aber, bis auf 1-2 Gänge, die nicht so ganz gut gehen.

Und mein Toyota ist gerad in der Werkstatt - Getriebeölwechsel und ein paar neue Keilrippenriehmen hat er bekommen, auch eine neue Türdichtung liegt bereit...


----------



## kays (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, hier würd ich mal sagen, das er es macht, weil er es schon immer so gemacht hat.
> 
> Wenn man ihn fragen würde, würd er sagen, dass er das schon (mindestens) 35 Jahre macht und es sich bewährt hätte...



Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können. Da er schon immer Benz gefahren hat ist er es von früher noch gewohnt wo es noch kein ABS,ESP u.s.w gab. Die Autos sind zwar nach und nach besser geworden doch wie Stefan schon sagt: Es hat sich bei Ihm bewet und so hat er es beibehalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Stimmt, schließlich weiß man ja wie hoch das Durchschnittsalter eines Benz Fahrers ist. 

Die wissen gar nicht, wozu ABS, ASR, ESP, TRK, ORS, GLE, SUW, bla bla bla da sind.


----------



## kays (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stimmt, schließlich weiß man ja wie hoch das Durchschnittsalter eines Benz Fahrers ist.
> 
> Die wissen gar nicht, wozu ABS, ASR, ESP, TRK, ORS, GLE, SUW, bla bla bla da sind.



traurige Wahrheit


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Letztens habe ich einen 40 jährigen im Benz gesehen, bei 60 im Durchschnitt will ich mir den 80 jährigen Benz Fahrer gar nicht vorstellen wollen. 



> Hey, wieso berichtet das Radio immer von einem Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn, die fahren hier alle falsch und blinken mich dabei auch noch an.


----------



## Fabian (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich kann alles bestätigen was über den Skoda Fabia gesagt wurde.
Bei nem Kupel mitgefahren,der motor klingt wie nen trekker und ja,die sitze sind der letzte mist.
Bin gestern mit der frau meines Onkels gefahren,in nem Audi A3 Sportback 
2,0 TFSI,das ist das genaue gegenteil vom Skoda
Geiler Motor,geiles Fahrwerk,sehr gute verarbeitung im innenraum auns gute Sitzte
Naja ist auch ne andere Preisklasse

Mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen das fast alle aus meinem engeren Verwandtenkreis Audi fahren
Onkel nen A6,Frau von Onkel A3 Sportback
Vater A4,anderer Onek auch nen A4
Nur meine Mutter fährt nen Ford Focus


----------



## Fabian (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich finde die alten Benz geil zum Crusen,am besten die alten Mercedes Cabrio


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Onkels fahren alle Benz bis auf einen.
Der fährt Ford Mondeo.
Und jetzt ratet mal, wer mit seinem Auto noch nie wegen irgendwelcher Defekte in die Werkstatt musste.


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es heute auch erschütternt, wenn immer mehr auf Elektronik geschaut wird als für wichtigere Sachen, wie z.B. ein gutes Fahrwerk, dann brauche ich auch kein ESP oder vernünftige Bremsen. Brauchbare Sitze sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.



Sorry, das ist Schwachsinn. Ich habe in 3 Jahren Aussendienst mehrfach Notbremsung aus +200km/h durchführen müssen weil einfach ein LKW vor mir rausgezogen ist. Ohne ESP, ABS und die ganzen kleinen Helferlein läge ich jetzt schon einen Meter tiefer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist Schwachsinn. Ich habe in 3 Jahren Aussendienst mehrfach Notbremsung aus +200km/h durchführen müssen weil einfach ein LKW vor mir rausgezogen ist. Ohne ESP, ABS und die ganzen kleinen Helferlein läge ich jetzt schon einen Meter tiefer.


 
Ich will damit auch nicht sagen, dass die Neuerungen schlecht sind, aber die Leute verlassen sich heute mehr auf die Elektronik als auf ihr gutes Fahrwerk und die Fähigkeiten eines Autos.
Ich bin früher mit meinem ersten Wagen schneller durch Kurven gefahren als heute mit dem Astra. Doch bei dem geht das gar nicht, weil das ESP schon am Regeln ist.


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dann hat Opel das ESP vergurkt. Wenn ich sehe wie spät an meinem Passat das ESP greift wird mir manchmal schon vorher Angst und Bange, wobei das Fahrwerk viel verzeiht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Eben, mein OPC hat doch ein exzellentes Sportfahrwerk, dazu die breiten Schlappen und die verbreiterte Spur. Aber das ESP regelt, als ob man einen Kleinwagen fährt.
Echt arm. 

Ich muss da noch mal nachhaken, ob man das ESP anders programmieren kann.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja verschmutzt ihr nur alle weiter die Umwelt ich fahre weiter mein Bike!
wenn ich da schon an die benzinkosten denke. muhaaaa

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist jetzt im Winter aber subotpimal. Da fahr ich lieber Auto und geh Schwimmen als das ich mir ne Erkältung hole


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja im Winter fahre ich mit Bus und Bahn ne dreiviertel Stunde durch die Stadt um zur Schule zu kommen die ganze 9km fahrtstrecke weit weg ist. 
Sehr effektiv!

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Haekksler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Bin gestern mit der frau meines Onkels gefahren,in nem Audi A3 Sportback
> 2,0 TFSI,das ist das genaue gegenteil vom Skoda
> Geiler Motor,geiles Fahrwerk,sehr gute verarbeitung im innenraum auns gute Sitzte


jaaaah *grrrr* mein fahrschulauto


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bei uns ham die Fahrschulen alle Diesel


----------



## Haekksler (20. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Bei uns ham die Fahrschulen alle Diesel


uups,
ja, da haste recht, hab des TFSI übersehen, wobei ja des fahrwerk und der inneraum identisch sind ...


----------



## Fabian (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

der 2,0 TFSI hat aber nen bissl mehr dampf unter der haube


----------



## Fabian (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also ich finde mit dem Bike im Winter zu fahren ist hammer(wenn man nirgendwo hin muss)
Also ich meine bei Schnee macht das Fahren richtig bock


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, aber so nen normaler, arschkalter Wintertag .. ohne Schne.. langweilig und frustrierend^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Ja, aber so nen normaler, arschkalter Wintertag .. ohne Schne.. langweilig und frustrierend^^



Handschuhe an und los. Du glaubst garnicht was du für blicke bekommst.



Fabian schrieb:


> also ich finde mit dem Bike im Winter zu fahren ist hammer(wenn man nirgendwo hin muss)
> Also ich meine bei Schnee macht das Fahren richtig bock



Hast meine volle Zustimmung. Man braucht aber richtig dicke Reifen für den Spass.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hehe mein zweitbestes Stück^^....

wie man sieht ist der Tank, wie immer eig, fast leer

greetz...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> der 2,0 TFSI hat aber nen bissl mehr dampf unter der haube



Das stimmt nicht so ganz, der "normale" 140 PS 2,0 TDI hat bis 3500 Umdrehungen mehr Bums als der 2,0 TFSI durch das höhere Drehmoment (Diesel: 320 Nm, TFSI: 280 Nm) des Diesels, erst ab dann hat der TFSI Vorteile beim Drehmoment und somit auch Leistung 

MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein Diesel war nochmal was?


----------



## Adrenalize (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Diesel war nochmal was?


So ne Art Traktor für arme Leute?! 

... ich muss weg!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> So ne Art Traktor für arme Leute?!
> 
> ... ich muss weg!



Ich bin auch schon schwer in Deckung gegangen.
Aber offensichtlich wissen die Diesel Fahrer, dass Diesel eigentlich nur ein Abfallprodukt bei der Herstellung von Benzin ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So, ich geh jetzt nochmal los, ein paar olle Benz anschauen.
Diesmal nehm ich auch meine Camera mit, die ich heut morgen vergessen hab...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Diesel war nochmal was?



Keene Ahnung, irgendwas nagelndes rußendes 
Turbo Benziner 4 ever 

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

1. Ich hasse Turbos...
Geben Geräusche von sich, die mich nerven.
Und früher oder später ist so ein Teil hinüber...

2. Hab ein paar nette AUtos gesehen, ein paar BMW 2002, einige über 50 Jahre alte Benz und auch noch den einen oder anderen älteren Briten z.B. Morris Minor oder 'irgendeinen' Lanchester von 1933...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Ich hasse Turbos...
> Geben Geräusche von sich, die mich nerven.
> Und früher oder später ist so ein Teil hinüber...



Ist dein Supra nicht ein Turbo?

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Öhm, yep, leider...
Hat auch schon den 2. Turbo drin...

Beim RX7 FC hab ich (leider) darauf geachtet, keinen Turbo zu nehmen, was da ein böser Fehler war, denn die Ausstattung unterscheidet sich erheblich!
So hat der FC NA gegenüber dem Turbo Coupe keine Klimaanlage, kein ABS und keine el. Spiegel...


----------



## Stormbringer (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

och das mit den turbos ist doch gar nicht so wild - so lange fahre ich meine karren doch gar nicht.

ps: mein kleiner hat sogar zwei turbos.


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was fährst du denn?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

120D müssts sein, BWM hat bei den neueren DIeseln wieder die REgisteraufladung ausgebuddelt...


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Achso, er fährt also doch einen Einser und hat ihn nicht nur als Avatar? Das wollte ich nur wissen 

Imho müsst das aber der 123d sein mit Registeraufladung.


----------



## McZonk (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Imho müsst das aber der 123d sein mit Registeraufladung.


Yep, ist auch der 3-2-1-meins - ehm 123D(eins) ;D

Haben heute unsere neue Familienschaukel geordert


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja machs nich so spannend, welche?


----------



## McZonk (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Austerngrauer A6 Avant  Bilder und mehr Infos gibts, wenn er da is (Lauf hier schon im Kreis, oder rutsch ungeduldig auf dem Stuhl rum )


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Warum kauft ihr denn jetzt noch einen A6, wenn das Facelift schon vor der Tür steht?


----------



## McZonk (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Puh lange Geschichte. Ursprünglich war ein neuer Audi A4 geplant. Die Verkäuferin kam dann aber mit der hohen Subventionierung des "alten" A6 durch Audi - klar, die Lager müssen vor dem Facelift (das ja mehr oder weniger nur Detailverbesserungen beinhaltet) leer werden. Also sind wir jetzt final und nach langer Suche auf einen Jahreswagen gestoßen, der unseren Ansprüchen mehr als genügt und unterhalb des Preises des neuen A4s liegt.

Da sagst nur noch: "A4? So viel Geld für nen Kinderwagen ausgeben?" - Der Unterschied im Fahrkomfort war wirklich mehr als deutlich (beide male der 3.0TDI samt obligatorischem Quattro)

Trotz hohem Rabatt beim Neuwagen kam das facegeliftete Modell aber auch nicht in Betracht. Beim Jahreswagen macht man doch viel weniger Geld kaputt... (mal angenommen, dass man das Fahrzeug relativ bald wieder abstößt; 2-3Jahre in etwa)


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Klar, so ein A6 ist traumhaft. Imho noch weit über einem BMW 5er!
Gratulation zu deiner Entscheidung, die Gründe ergeben auch Sinn. Bezüglich dem alten 

In so nen A4 (selbst in den neuen) passt nämlich auch nicht mehr als in nen Golf Variant. Ich weiß wovon ich rede .. Aber leider nicht weil ich einen Audi fahre  

Jedenfalls ein A6 kommt bei uns auch her, wenn meine Freundin und ich mit dem studieren fertig sind und endlich mal die dicke Kohle kommt. Sie schwärmt schon immer so von dem A6 Allroad von ihrer Schwester.. und ich bin auch einfach angetan von dem Auto. Das ist so ziemlich der einzige Punkt in dem wir uns bezüglich unserer Zukunft einig sind


----------



## McZonk (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der neue A4 hinterlies bei mir einen echt sehr gemischten Eindruck - der Motor war dank weniger Gewicht wirklich der pure Wahnsinn. Das Fahrwerk mit den nicht serienmäßigen 245er Schlappen entwickelte bei Spurrillen aber ein Eigenleben, dass es einem teilweise echt durch Mark und Bein fuhr. Die Verkäuferin meinte am Ende: ja, das lag bestimmt an der Cruise Control. Mein Hinweis, dass ich sämliche Optionen an Servotronic und Fahrwerk durchprobiert habe, hat sie wohl überhört. 

Das Auto hat sich wahnsinnig gestreckt und ist mit dem weiten Radstand bald in der Luxusklasse angekommen - Audi drückt das Ganze aber durch Fahrwerk und lauteren Motor wieder in die obere Mittelklasse (mal vom Platz abgesehen  ). Definitiv ein no go...

Das Auto ist btw bei Weitem nicht meiner sondern der meiner Ellis, die aber auf Grund der besseren Auto-Kenntnis und (kann man nach gut 3 Jahren schon von Erfahrung sprechen?!) Fahrerfahrung diverser Autos beim Kauf  gerne auf mich als "Popometer" zurückkommen. Die ein oder andere Runde werde ich aber auch mit dem Auto zurücklegen. Speziell weitere Strecken (Pendle Familienbedingt derzeit öfters zw. Stuttgart und München) sind ein Traum gegen den alten Passat 3BG (gut ein Vergleich hinkt hier sicherlich auch ^.^)


----------



## Kadauz (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Audi A4 Baujahr 1995 der alle 6 Monate irgendetwas hat.


----------



## pixelflair (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Im moment noch meinen kleinen Lupo 1,0 *stolz pur* xD

wird aber ende des Jahres / Anfang nächsten Jahres  "verschenkt" an Freudin und bei mir kommt was ordentliches auf den Hof ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 120D müssts sein, BWM hat bei den neueren DIeseln wieder die REgisteraufladung ausgebuddelt...





k-b schrieb:


> Achso, er fährt also doch einen Einser und hat ihn nicht nur als Avatar? Das wollte ich nur wissen
> 
> Imho müsst das aber der 123d sein mit Registeraufladung.



korrekt, ist der 123d.


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Auto Motor und Sport TV bringt doch was


----------



## Fransen (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Da sagst nur noch: "A4? So viel Geld für nen Kinderwagen ausgeben?" - Der Unterschied im Fahrkomfort war wirklich mehr als deutlich (beide male der 3.0TDI samt obligatorischem Quattro)



A4 Rulez...

Mein Vater hat sich nun auch gegen den A4 3.0 TDI entschieden und für den A6 3.0 TDI.
-->> nach dem Testtag meinte mein Vater: "Das Auto jeden Tag und ich bräuchte bei meiner jährlichen Fahrleistung eine Bandscheiben OP".



Mir gefällt er:


----------



## McZonk (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bilder?


----------



## Fransen (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Bilder?



Vom A6 leider noch keine, könnte euch welche vom Passat anbieten.
--->>> der A6 lässt leider noch auf sich warten...


----------



## k-b (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der A4 ist designtechnisch schon ein Meisterwerk, aber die ganzen negativen Punkte überwiegen halt wohl doch .. vor allem im Vergleich mit nem A6 halt


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Auto Motor und Sport TV bringt doch was



Gibt´s das überhaupt noch? Also das Automag auf Vox heißt glaube ich Automobil



k-b schrieb:


> In so nen A4 (selbst in den neuen) passt nämlich auch nicht mehr als in nen Golf Variant. Ich weiß wovon ich rede .. Aber leider nicht weil ich einen Audi fahre



Das nennt sich ja auch Lifestylekombi  und da ist mir der A4 Avant lieber als der Golf Variant 



k-b schrieb:


> Der A4 ist designtechnisch schon ein Meisterwerk, aber die ganzen negativen Punkte überwiegen halt wohl doch .. vor allem im Vergleich mit nem A6 halt



Ich denke es kommt immer drauf an was man haben will. Ich persönlich finde den A6 zu groß und zu schwer, ein A4 mit gleicher Motorisierung ist wesentlich agiler und verbraucht zudem weniger Sprit.
Aber wer etwas gemütlicher reisen will und mehr Platz braucht ist mit dem A6 besser bedient.

MFG


----------



## Stormbringer (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Der A4 ist designtechnisch schon ein Meisterwerk, aber die ganzen negativen Punkte überwiegen halt wohl doch .. vor allem im Vergleich mit nem A6 halt



jaja, vor allem diese kirmesbudenbeleuchtung vorne.... das a4-TFL alleine sieht schon nicht so dolle aus, aber wenn das dann beim blinken auch noch kurz abgedimmt wird (merke: bei jedem einzelnen blinker wird gedimmt) dann sieht das schon richtig fett aus.   (so richtig gustel-mäßig)
nene, inzwischen bevorzuge ich wirklich bmw... einzige ausnahme aus dem haus vag ist der TT - den finde ich wirklich total cool.


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Gestern mal hab ich mal durchgerechnet. Da der Diesel im Scirocco ca 4000€ mehr kostet werde ich wohl doch zum 2.0 TSI mit 200PS greifen.


----------



## k-b (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> jaja, vor allem diese kirmesbudenbeleuchtung vorne.... das a4-TFL alleine sieht schon nicht so dolle aus, aber wenn das dann beim blinken auch noch kurz abgedimmt wird (merke: bei jedem einzelnen blinker wird gedimmt) dann sieht das schon richtig fett aus.   (so richtig gustel-mäßig)


Ich denk das ist so ein Modell dsa am Anfang recht spektakulär schön ist, aber man sich au recht schnell Sattgesehen hat. Der A6 ist einfach Zeitlos 
Das check ich eh net. Es gibt ja so einen mit TFL das so ein bisschen geschwungen ist, aber aus einzelnen LEDs. Dann beim A5 ist das ja auch aus einzelnen, aber nur am unteren Rand.
Gestern war aber n Audi hinter mir, da war es nicht aus so hellen LEDs und ging nur am unteren Rand halb über den Scheinwerfer.. die äußere untere linie war für den Blinker. War das ne Sonderausstattung, oder wat? Bin net so der Profi.




> nene, inzwischen bevorzuge ich wirklich bmw... einzige ausnahme aus dem haus vag ist der TT - den finde ich wirklich total cool.


Ohje. Wir sind ja GENAU andersrum gepolt. Ich fand BMW bis vor einiger Zeit recht cool, bis mein Vater 2000 rum n neuen 5er Kaufte  schon erschreckend was da in den letzten 7 Jahren schon alles kaputt ging.. Und das ist schon sein bestimmt 5ter oder 6er Bemes.


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> die äußere untere linie war für den Blinker. War das ne Sonderausstattung, oder wat? Bin net so der Profi.



Das war bestimmt der A4 ohne Xenonlicht. Hier setzt Audi nun auch TFL ein, allerdings mit herkömmlichen Lampen und nur halb so groß  Bild hab ich atm aber keines


----------



## k-b (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja das könnt gut sein. 4 Türen hasb ich nämlich im Rückspiegel noch erkannt.
Wer kauft sich denn sowas? 

Bin jetzt auch nicht der Audi (oder Auto im allgemeinen)-Pro.. aber das hat mich einfach beschäftigt. Danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> nene, inzwischen bevorzuge ich wirklich bmw... einzige ausnahme aus dem haus vag ist der TT - den finde ich wirklich total cool.


Ich nicht, schauderhafte Gewichtsverteilung, falsche Achse angetrieben...

FWD ist bei 200PS+ keine Option mehr, da kommt man ja garnicht mehr vorwärts...


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn dann mit Quaddro, alles andere ist Unfug bei ueber 200PS


----------



## Stormbringer (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich nicht, schauderhafte Gewichtsverteilung, falsche Achse angetrieben...
> 
> FWD ist bei 200PS+ keine Option mehr, da kommt man ja garnicht mehr vorwärts...



ja sorry, hab ich vergessen, tt SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH mit quattro.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn dann mit Quaddro, alles andere ist Unfug bei ueber 200PS





Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja sorry, hab ich vergessen, tt SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH mit quattro.



Naja, das machts auch nicht besser, da der TT auf der Golf Plattform aufbaut und entsprechend das richtig schlechte Haldexsystem verwendet, was erst einsetzt, wenns zu spät ist (und die Räder bereits durchdrehen)...

Das machts auch noch gefährlich, wenn in ungünstigen Situationen die Vorderräder durchdrehen und die Hinterräder zugeschaltet werden...


Bei Allrad geht fast nix über Subaru...


----------



## Stormbringer (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

du übertreibst, es ist zwar nur ne haldex, trotzdem verrichtet sie inzwischen mehr als brauchbar ihren dienst.

subaru? na klasse.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn schon Reiskocher, dann Lancer EVO!  Subaru = 

Wobei ich auch den normalen aktuellen Lancer optisch recht gut finde. allerdings gefällt mir auch der A4, einfach weil er optisch mehr auffällt auch wegen den Lichtern. Besser als der biedere 3er BMW. 

Mittlerweile gurken bei uns stetig mehr Fiat Cinque's durch die Gegend. Demnächst kommt dann noch der Alfa MiTo dazu. Sieht so aus, als würde Fiat BMW den Schneid abkaufen, was die Miniklasse angeht. Liegt sicher auch am Preis, weil Geiz ist ja schließlich geil. Störrische italienische Elektronik nimmt man da wohl in Kauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> du übertreibst, es ist zwar nur ne haldex, trotzdem verrichtet sie inzwischen mehr als brauchbar ihren dienst.


Zumindest im Winter tue ichs nicht...

Das Problem ist ja, das eben nicht alle Räder gleichzeitig (in einem bestimmten Verhältnis) angetrieben werden sondern dass die Hinterräder nur zugeschaltet werden und ansonsten keine Kraft übertragen.

Spart zwar Sprit aber hat auch entsprechende Nachteile bei sehr schlechten Gripverhältnissen (Schnee, Eis), wo es ja z.B. vorkommen kann, das die Vorderräder durchdrehen, was dazu führt, das die Haldexkupplung greift -> Hinterräder werden angetrieben, naja, wozu das führt brauch ich ja wohl nicht zu sagen...

Es gibt ja auch im Internet das Video, wo sie einen Audi mit Allrad nehmen und da die Hinterräder auf Rollen stellen und er dann nicht vom Fleck kommt...

hier ist z.B. eins das besonders fies ist

Was beweist das Video??
Ganz einfach: das die dümmste und einfachste Allradtechnik die beste ist!


Stormbringer schrieb:


> subaru? na klasse.


Der Allrad funktioniert, wie er soll und die Autos sind haltbar, was will man mehr?!

Ein Subaru ist halt ein Auto fürs Leben


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein durchaus intressantes Video, das ich bisher auch noch nicht kannte. Lediglich der Fakt, dass das Video von Subaru (bzw. einem Subaruhändler) stammt, macht mich ein wenig misstrauisch.  Im Grunde stimmt es aber schon! Bedenkt man jedoch, wie oft du hier (zumindest in meinen Gefilden) auf Traktion an allen vier Rädern angewießen bist, ist der zuschaltende AWD dank der Spritersparnis durchaus sinnvoller.


----------



## k-b (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn schon Reiskocher, dann Lancer EVO!


Lancer .. waren das nicht diese Soldaten im WW2?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Bedenkt man jedoch, wie oft du hier (zumindest in meinen Gefilden) auf Traktion an allen vier Rädern angewießen bist, ist der zuschaltende AWD dank der Spritersparnis durchaus sinnvoller.


Bei Primären Frontkratzern wie Audis aber auch Subarus, eigentlich immer!

Ich kann dich ja mal mit meinem Toyota mitnehmen, dann siehst mal, wie flott man einen Hecktriebler mit Leistung innerorts bewegen kann, was mit einem Frontkratzer nicht möglich wäre, da diese Antriebsart nicht so viel Leistung auf die Straße bringen kann...

Ich hab schon den Unterschied vom T22 D4D (81kW) zu meiner Supra gemerkt, der ist erheblich, wo ich mit dem FWD Avensis noch stand und 'nen Kavalierstart hinlegte, bin ich mit der RWD Supra schon lange weg, ohne Quietschende Reifen!

Hier muss ich allerdings sagen, dass der Avensis nur 195er hatte, dafür aber nagelneue Sommerreifen (einmal Dunlop vorn, später Conti), die Supra 225er aber uralte Bridgestone WInterreifen, Gripverhältnisse könnt man hier als gut bezeichnen...


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das hängt dann aber immernoch vom eigenen Fahrstil abhängig. Unseren Passat 3BG bewege ich auch gern sportlich - und ja, er scharrt bei eingeschlagenen Rädern dann auch ab und an mal mit dem Huf. Aber das Gefühl wirklich stehenzubleiben, oder ein vehemt aufdringliches Quietschen zu verursachen, habe ich zumindest nicht. Vergleich habe ich allerdings bisher nur zum permanenten Quattro aus dem aktuellen A6. Beim eingeschlagenen Beschleunigen eine Wohltat, aber ob mans am Ende wirklich braucht?


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Das hängt dann aber immernoch vom eigenen Fahrstil abhängig. Unseren Passat 3BG bewege ich auch gern sportlich - und ja, er scharrt bei eingeschlagenen Rädern dann auch ab und an mal mit dem Huf. Aber das Gefühl wirklich stehenzubleiben, oder ein vehemt aufdringliches Quietschen zu verursachen, habe ich zumindest nicht.



Das gleiche kann ich von meinem Passat 3BG auch sagen. Im übrigen ist mir im Winter mein Fronttriebler lieber. Genug von den Hecktrieblern vor mir gehabt die bei Eis am Berg standen und nix ging mehr vorwärts weil der Anpressdruck fehlte.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das gleiche kann ich von meinem Passat 3BG auch sagen. Im übrigen ist mir im Winter mein Fronttriebler lieber. Genug von den Hecktrieblern vor mir gehabt die bei Eis am Berg standen und nix ging mehr vorwärts weil der Anpressdruck fehlte.



stimmt... aber wann hatten wir das letzte mal richtig schnee hier? 
ich hatte ja bis 2003 nen quattro und seit dem nur heckfräsen - liegengeblieben bin ich bisher nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> stimmt... aber wann hatten wir das letzte mal richtig schnee hier?
> ich hatte ja bis 2003 nen quattro und seit dem nur heckfräsen - liegengeblieben bin ich bisher nicht.


 
Heute sind die Autos sowieso mit Elektronik vollgestopft. Da reicht ein leichter Allradantrieb aus, um das zu erreichen, wofür man früher die ganzen Sperrdifferenziale brauchte.
Mein Astra hat nur Frontantrieb, geht in den Kurven aber trotzdem besser als der Calibra 4x4, den mein Bekannter mal hatte.


----------



## dot (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Auto Motor und Sport TV bringt doch was



Die Sendung gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und die Neue ist nicht wirklich gut :| :p


----------



## k-b (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was weiß ich! Auf jeden Fall noch der gleiche Typ


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Heute sind die Autos sowieso mit Elektronik vollgestopft. Da reicht ein leichter Allradantrieb aus, um das zu erreichen, wofür man früher die ganzen Sperrdifferenziale brauchte.
> Mein Astra hat nur Frontantrieb, geht in den Kurven aber trotzdem besser als der Calibra 4x4, den mein Bekannter mal hatte.



Dennoch sind mir unterm Strich simple und stupide Differentiale lieber, gerade bei Allrad, da geht echt nix drüber...


McZonk schrieb:


> Das hängt dann aber immernoch vom eigenen Fahrstil abhängig. Unseren Passat 3BG bewege ich auch gern sportlich - und ja, er scharrt bei eingeschlagenen Rädern dann auch ab und an mal mit dem Huf. Aber das Gefühl wirklich stehenzubleiben, oder ein vehemt aufdringliches Quietschen zu verursachen, habe ich zumindest nicht. Vergleich habe ich allerdings bisher nur zum permanenten Quattro aus dem aktuellen A6. Beim eingeschlagenen Beschleunigen eine Wohltat, aber ob mans am Ende wirklich braucht?


Nö, das hängt garnicht vom eigenen Fahrstil ab, das ist einfach so, das man mit einem RWD mehr Power auf die Straße bekommen kann.
Ich hatte hier auch garnicht irgendwelche 'Waghalsigen Manöver' im Hinterkopf sondern ganz simple 'Standardmanöver' wie z.B. ausm Stand auf 50km/h in einer sehr scharfen Kurve.

Du wirst sicherlich denken, das das arg konstruiert ist und man das eigentlich nie braucht. 
Aber denk mal an ganz einfache Dinge: du stehst an 'ner Kreuzung und möchtest weg, da haben wir z.B. eine Situation, wo man durchaus mal Leistung brauchen könnte, wo man in 'ner Kurve stark beschleunigen muss...

Allerdings erinnert mich mein Auto ab und an daran, dass es eine Zicke ist und sehr viel Leistung hat, die gebändigt werden müssen, wenn ich mal wieder in einer Kurve quer stehe - das passierte mir aber bisher nur bei Geschwindigkeiten von unter 30km/h...



riedochs schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist mir im Winter mein Fronttriebler lieber.


Mir nicht.
Gerade im Winter kannst du mit 'nem Hecktriebler viel Spaß haben und auch schneller als die Frontkratzer vorankommen - wenn du mit dem Antrieb um kannst.
Ist allerdings u.U. recht stressig...

Meine Supra werd ich übrigens über Winter nicht fahren.
Ganz einfach aus dem Grunde weil das Salz auf der Straße sehr negative Auswirkungen auf den Zustand meiner Karosserie haben wird...


riedochs schrieb:


> Genug von den Hecktrieblern vor mir gehabt die bei Eis am Berg standen und nix ging mehr vorwärts weil der Anpressdruck fehlte.


Lass mich raten:

Das waren ziemlich dicke BMW und Benzen, _die Sommerreifen drauf hatten_.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dennoch sind mir unterm Strich simple und stupide Differentiale lieber, gerade bei Allrad, da geht echt nix drüber...


 
Natürlich hast du Recht, aber der Ottonormalautofahrer merkt halt nichts davon und darum geht es der Industrie auch. Elektronik und billiges Allradsystem ist eben günstiger und leichter als eins mit ein paar Differentialen.
Das Allradsystem von Audi ist schon lange von VW unterwandert und hat nichts mehr mit dem Urquattro zu tun.
Da gönne ich mir die Japaner, alles voran die Rallye-Spezialisten. Die wissen, wie man gute Allrader baut.


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du wirst sicherlich denken, das das arg konstruiert ist und man das eigentlich nie braucht.
> Aber denk mal an ganz einfache Dinge: du stehst an 'ner Kreuzung und möchtest weg, da haben wir z.B. eine Situation, wo man durchaus mal Leistung brauchen könnte, wo man in 'ner Kurve stark beschleunigen muss...
> 
> Allerdings erinnert mich mein Auto ab und an daran, dass es eine Zicke ist und sehr viel Leistung hat, die gebändigt werden müssen, wenn ich mal wieder in einer Kurve quer stehe - das passierte mir aber bisher nur bei Geschwindigkeiten von unter 30km/h....



Richtig, und hier ist ein Fronttriebler für die Allgemeinheit doch wieder besser  Schließlich komme ich hier kaum in die Versuchung mich quer zu stellen, d.h. mich zu überschätzen. Die Grenze gibt einfach der Frontantrieb vor, der dann zu viel Leistung ins Schlupf überführt.

Ich kann deiner Argumentation folgen und kenne die Situation nur zu gut. Sie ist sicherlich alles andere als konstruiert und begegnet einem im Alltagsverkehr ab und an. Da schätze ich die erhöhte Traktion des Quattros, ja! Dennoch halte ich für Fahranfänger einen Fronttriebler für weitaus sinnvoller. Einen Hecktriebler konnte ich afair noch nicht probefahren, aber wie stark sind die Antriebseinflüsse auf den Geradeauslauf? Hier bietet der Allrad/Fronttriebler doch auch Vorteile, oder?

Kommen wir egtl langsam vom Thema ab?


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich glaube auch FWD ist einfacher zu designen und zu bauen als RWD oder 4WD.
Bei den Hecktrieblern gibts ja noch so Späße wie Mittelmotor oder Transaxle, um das Gewicht besser Richtung hinten zu verteilen.
Beim Frontriebler drücken Motor und Getriebe auf die Vorderachse, da muss man wenig tun.

Das "Heckschleuder" kam früher ja nicht von ungefähr, aber mittlerweile ist man da bei Hecktrieblern auch weiter, oft eben auch elektronisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Natürlich hilft die Elektronik, die Heckschleuder mit Heckmotor besser zu kontrollieren. Aber der günstigtste und gleichzeitig sichererste Antrieb bleibt der Frontantrieb.
Fahr mal mit deinem fetten Allradantrieb in die Werkstatt und lass was reparieren. Da blutet das Bankkonto.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch FWD ist einfacher zu designen und zu bauen als RWD oder 4WD.


Nicht nur das, ein FWD Design bietet auch mehr Platz!
Das Hinterachsdifferential muss ja auch irgendwo hin, ebenso Getriebe und auch die Kardanwelle...

All das entfällt bei FWD.


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei den Hecktrieblern gibts ja noch so Späße wie Mittelmotor oder Transaxle, um das Gewicht besser Richtung hinten zu verteilen.


Jau!

Für die wo es nicht wissen:
Translaxe schaut so aus:
Motor - Translaxe - Getriebe.
Sprich das Getriebe ist hinten(!!!)

Die Translaxe läuft auch mit Motordrehzahl, ist also eine Verlängerung der Kurbelwelle.

Mittelmotor: Auto hinter der VOrderachse.
Mein RX7 FC hatte z.B. eine Frontmittelmotor Konstruktion.

Also hinter der Vorderachse aber immer noch vorn...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Beim Frontriebler drücken Motor und Getriebe auf die Vorderachse, da muss man wenig tun.


Ja, aber schön für die Fahrbarkeit ist das nicht, hier ist das Optimum 50:50.

Bei mehr Gewicht vorn hat man ein leichteres Heck, das schneller kommt und besser abzufangen ist (daher kommt auch die Aussage 'leichtes Heck').

Hat man mehr Gewicht auf der Hinterachse hat man zwar mehr Grip, der Grenzbereich ist später aber auch schwerer zu kontrollieren.
z.B. fängt man einen MR2 SW20 nicht soo schnell ab, wenn er mal gekommen ist...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das "Heckschleuder" kam früher ja nicht von ungefähr, aber mittlerweile ist man da bei Hecktrieblern auch weiter, oft eben auch elektronisch.


Ja, die Elektronik hilft viel, aber leider verlassen sich die Fahrer zu stark darauf, wobei es früher teilweise wirklich übel war, da gabs ja auch 'Widowmaker', z.B. 911 Turbo...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ESP kann die Physik auch nicht aushebeln. Wenn man zu schnell um die Ecke will, gehts halt irgendwann auch mal gerade aus.


----------



## DanielX (23. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ESP kann die Physik auch nicht aushebeln. Wenn man zu schnell um die Ecke will, gehts halt irgendwann auch mal gerade aus.



Jo, da müsste das Auto schon 150m vorraus sehen können.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hey ihr Autofreaks.
Warum hab ich bei meinem FWD Golf eigentlich so einen "Huppel" vor den hinteren Sitzen auf dem Boden? Den kenn ich sonst nur aus HWD BMWs .. ^^ Is das nur Optik?


----------



## McZonk (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Kardantunnel? Beim FWD klatschen die da meist die Abgasanlage rein. Drin hast den (wie jeder andere auch), um nicht 2 Karosserien bauen zu müssen. FWD und syncro/4motion haben die gleiche Karosse.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Okay, wusste gar net das der golf 3 ne syncro/4Motion Version hatte 
Die Abgasanlage ist da nicht drin, die hängt auch komplett unterm Auto. Hab da meinen Dad schon mal was schweisen lassen müssen   

Hey aber danke für die Erklärung. Das macht schon Sinn, da nicht zwei Karossen fertigen zu müssen


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Lass mich raten:
> 
> Das waren ziemlich dicke BMW und Benzen, _die Sommerreifen drauf hatten_.



Selbst mit Winterreifen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also ich bin ja besitzer eines fwd golf 3 ^^ und muss sagen er fährt... da ich noch nicht alt genug für den 3er von der freundin meines dads war kann ich leider nicht vergleichen... ich kann nur sagen das mein dad noch zu zeiten unseres heckgetrieben skodas (das war vor ca. 17 Jahren) berge hochfuhr wo kein fronttriebler mehr hochfuhr... ich würd also sagen das hecktriebler an bergen im vorteil sind da ja das gewicht nach hinten rutscht (auf die hinterachse) und die somit mehr traktion kriegt... und wenn man dann einen geübten gasfuß hat geht das scheinbar  soviel zum thema hecktriebler und berge im winter^^

fur mich als Fahranfänger (ja selbst wo ich aus der Probezeit raus bin, bezeichne ich mich als solcher) würde ich sagen das ein Fronttriebler mit 90PS locker reicht... die 150PS vom Seat Toledo meiner Mom find ich tlw. schon krass für einen Anfänger... (da muss man sich ja selber beherschen^^)


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also weniger als die 110 PS wo ich im Moment habe möchte ich wirklich nicht mehr..


----------



## Stormbringer (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

minimal-anforderung an meine maschine: mehr leistung als diese ganzen vertreter-/firmenwagen-zwei-liter-tdis. die nerven wie sau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> fur mich als Fahranfänger (ja selbst wo ich aus der Probezeit raus bin, bezeichne ich mich als solcher) würde ich sagen das ein Fronttriebler mit 90PS locker reicht...


 
90PS hat alleine schon meine Klimanalage an Leistung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So, gerade eben den Toyota wieder abgeholt, echt genial der Sound und das Fahrverhalten.

Kein Vergleich zu dem ollen Kübel von Skoda, den ich sonst an der Backe hab...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So, gerade eben den Toyota wieder abgeholt, echt genial der Sound und das Fahrverhalten.
> 
> Kein Vergleich zu dem ollen Kübel von Skoda, den ich sonst an der Backe hab...


 
Was macht eigentlich deine Dämmmatte, die du um den Turbo wickeln wolltest?
Klappt es?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Soweit bin ich nicht gekommen, bin erst seit 'ner Stunde oder so zuhaus.

Darum kümmere ich mich irgendwann mal, erstmal muss ich mich um das Leuchtmittel des Hauptscheinwerfers auf der Fahrerseite kümmern...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich nicht gekommen, bin erst seit 'ner Stunde oder so zuhaus.


 
Ist ja nicht so wild. Wollte halt nur wissen, was es Neues bei deinem Auto gibt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Darum kümmere ich mich irgendwann mal, erstmal muss ich mich um das Leuchtmittel des Hauptscheinwerfers auf der Fahrerseite kümmern...


 
Wenn du ihn erst abgeholt hast, demnach nicht aus der Werkstatt, sonst wäre das Licht ja nicht defekt, wo war denn dein Auto?
Nach einer wilden Nacht einfach vergessen, wo du es abgestellt hast?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so wild. Wollte halt nur wissen, was es Neues bei deinem Auto gibt.


Es läuft, besser als vorher, außer dem Getriebe...

Die Keilrippenriemen wurden gemacht, VDD abgedichtet und Getriebeöl getauscht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn erst abgeholt hast, demnach nicht aus der Werkstatt, sonst wäre das Licht ja nicht defekt, wo war denn dein Auto?
> Nach einer wilden Nacht einfach vergessen, wo du es abgestellt hast?


Naja, es geht ja - und nicht.

Je nachdem wie ich auf den Scheinwerfer einprügle.
Also irgendwo ein schlechter Kontakt, halb so wild.

Sowas mach ich lieber selbst als dass ichs machen lass, erstens ist da Strom drauf und zum anderen kostets Geld.

In die Werkstatt bring ichs nur, wenn ich mir die Reperatur nicht zutraue (oder ich wirklich keinen Bock drauf hab)...
Genauso wie die Dichtung der Beifahrertüre, die ich auch noch erneuern werde (neue Dichtung liegt im Kofferraum)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie alt ist dein Toyota jetzt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

15 Jahre, EZ ist April 1993.

Also schon ein etwas älteres Semester.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da kann man dann auch mal verzeihen, wenn etwas ausfällt oder kaputt geht.
Aber dass man mal eine neue Türdichtung braucht, ist mir neu. Und dann noch die Beifahrertür. Die wird doch eh nicht so oft geöffnet wie die Fahrertür.
Oder liegt es gerade daran?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Weißt du, was eine Rahmenlose Tür ist??

Wenn ichs nicht vergesse, mach ich morgen mal Fotos mit Scheibe oben und unten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Natürlich weiß ich das,
mein Bekannter hatte ja mal einen Calibra. Doch bei ihm war die Fahrertür eher beschädigt, weil die Vorbesitzer die Tür immer geschlossen haben, indem sie gegen die Scheibe gedrückt hatten, anstatt den Türgriff oder zumindest das Blech zu benutzen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, ist halt ein Problem bei MK3 Supras.
Bei mir gabs da ein paar Windgeräusche und jetzt hoffe ich, das es besser geworden ist.

Morgen muss ich erstmal sehen, dass ich etwas Motoröl auftreibe und ev. noch Getriebeöl...


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hat jemand von euch die aktuelle AUto Bild dabei??

Seite 34/35, das Dieselproblem bei VAG...
Schon heftig, was die da so aufn Markt geschmissen haben.

Besonders die Aussage zum Leistungsverlust durch das Update ist schon heftig...


----------



## Fransen (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch die aktuelle AUto Bild dabei??
> 
> Seite 34/35, das Dieselproblem bei VAG...
> Schon heftig, was die da so aufn Markt geschmissen haben.
> ...



Ja, habe ich auch gestern gelesen, echt heavy was die alles auf den Markt lassen.
-->>Der arme T5 Fahrer musste ordentlich hinlegen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich erstmal sehen, dass ich etwas Motoröl auftreibe und ev. noch Getriebeöl...


 
Wieso muss du beim Schaltgetriebe das Öl wechseln?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Welches SChaltgetriebe?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(click for bigger picture)


----------



## Stormbringer (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Welches SChaltgetriebe?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist da ne bombe eingeschlagen oder hast du marbus als untermieter?


----------



## kays (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Stefan, sag mal was ist denn das für ein Norm/PWR Schalter links neben dem Wahlhebel ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ist da ne bombe eingeschlagen oder hast du marbus als untermieter?


Nö, das alte Radio verkauft und das neue noch nicht da, aktuell schauts so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es hat sich auch nicht viel geändert, außer Kilometerstand (und halt dem Cardreader und Packung Taschentücher in der Ablage unterm Radio)



kays schrieb:


> @ Stefan, sag mal was ist denn das für ein Norm/PWR Schalter links neben dem Wahlhebel ?


Was soll ich dazu sagen?

Der verlegt den Schaltzeitpunkt etwas weiter nach hinten und schaltet einen Gang mehr runter als der 'normale' Modus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Aha, Automatikgetriebe, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
Sportwagen mit Automatik, bäh.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Eine Supra ist alles, nur kein Sportwagen!!!111

Elektrische Sitze und Sportwagen widersprechen sich 
Ich würds eher als GT bezeichnen wollen, sportlich an der Supra ist auch nur der Sound, eventuell die Formen.

Aber mal zu den Daten:
3l R6 Turbo mit 238PS (lt. Schein) @ 5600 Drehungen (yep, fast ein Diesel)
83mm Bohrung, 91mm Hub.
Gewicht, leer: 1600kg (Schein), gewogen 1783kg (GTÜ).

Du siehst, hier ist nichtmal der Motor sportlich (sportlicher Motor = Drehzahlschleuder)


----------



## Adrenalize (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, Automatikgetriebe, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
> Sportwagen mit Automatik, bäh.


Naja, die neueren Ferraris haben fast alle Automatik, ist genauer und schneller als die hakelige Handschaltung. Lenkradwippen rulen! 

Wobei es bei den aktuellen Sportwagen und Coupes auch oft ein DSG gibt, was ja keine Automatik im eigentlichen Sinne ist (im M3 z.B.)

Stormi, war das nicht imemr dein Leitspruch von wegen "Wir sind im 21. Jahrhundert, da schalte ich doch nicht mehr selbst" ? 
Wenn ich Geldscheißer hätte, würde ich mir auch einen Wagen holen, der selber schaltet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eine Supra ist alles, nur kein Sportwagen!!!111


 
Hört, hört 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Elektrische Sitze und Sportwagen widersprechen sich
> Ich würds eher als GT bezeichnen wollen, sportlich an der Supra ist auch nur der Sound, eventuell die Formen.


 
Dann ist mein Astra ja mehr Sportwagen auch wenn er nur nach aufgeblasenem Kompaktwagen aussieht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber mal zu den Daten:
> 3l R6 Turbo mit 238PS (lt. Schein) @ 5600 Drehungen (yep, fast ein Diesel)
> 83mm Bohrung, 91mm Hub.
> Gewicht, leer: 1600kg (Schein), gewogen 1783kg (GTÜ).
> ...


 
Jep, Sportwagenmotoren sollen anderen sein und auch das Auto ist ein wenig zu schwer.
Stellt sich für mich die Frage, wo das ganze Gewicht überhaupt herkommt?



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, die neueren Ferraris haben fast alle Automatik, ist genauer und schneller als die hakelige Handschaltung. Lenkradwippen rulen!
> 
> Wobei es bei den aktuellen Sportwagen und Coupes auch oft ein DSG gibt, was ja keine Automatik im eigentlichen Sinne ist (im M3 z.B.)
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst die Automatik von Ferrari oder BMW nicht mit der in Stefans Wagen vergleichen.
Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich egal, ob ich Automatik oder Handschaltung habe, Hauptsache, dass die fehlerfrei funktioniert.
Mein Handschaltung ist OK, ich weiß nur nicht, wozu ich jetzt auch noch einen sechsten Gang brauche. Wo soll das enden?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, Sportwagenmotoren sollen anderen sein und auch das Auto ist ein wenig zu schwer.
> Stellt sich für mich die Frage, wo das ganze Gewicht überhaupt herkommt?


~350kg kommen allein vom Motor mit Anbauteilen....




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst die Automatik von Ferrari oder BMW nicht mit der in Stefans Wagen vergleichen.


Ganz recht.
Ich hab noch 'ne steinalte 4 Stufen Wandlerautomatik.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich egal, ob ich Automatik oder Handschaltung habe, Hauptsache, dass die fehlerfrei funktioniert.


Naja, das kommt ein wenig auf die Leistung an, Automaten brauchen halt etwas mehr, damit man damit auch wirklich schön unterwegs sein kann.

Die Automatik im 4er Golf (4 Stufen Wandler) gefiel mir garnicht, hauptsächlich wg. der fehlenden Leistung...
Der 3l Turbo ist halt doch was anderes als 'nen 1,9l Trecker Diesel mit 90PS...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Automatik im 4er Golf (4 Stufen Wandler) gefiel mir garnicht, hauptsächlich wg. der fehlenden Leistung...
> Der 3l Turbo ist halt doch was anderes als 'nen 1,9l Trecker Diesel mit 90PS...


 
Na ja, die ollen Rumpeldiesel von VW sind eh nur ein Zustand.
Schon mal hinter so einem Golf 3 oder 4 TDI hinterhergefahren, der jetzt auch sein Alter erreicht hat?
Die Dinger rußen bis zum Abwinken. 
Dann lieber einen weißen Toyota Supra mit Automatik.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst die Automatik von Ferrari oder BMW nicht mit der in Stefans Wagen vergleichen.
> Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich egal, ob ich Automatik oder Handschaltung habe, Hauptsache, dass die fehlerfrei funktioniert.
> Mein Handschaltung ist OK, ich weiß nur nicht, wozu ich jetzt auch noch einen sechsten Gang brauche. Wo soll das enden?


Mache ich ja nicht. Du hast pauschalisiert "Sportwagen mit Automatik, bäh. ", da muss man ja etwas sticheln. 

Stimmt schon, der alte Supra Mk III ist nicht unbedingt ein Sportwagen. Der MK IV schon eher, wobei auch der gegen einen Porsche imho etwas harmlos wirkt.
Aber zum sportlichen Fahren reichts allemal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mache ich ja nicht. Du hast pauschalisiert "Sportwagen mit Automatik, bäh. ", da muss man ja etwas sticheln.


 
He he he, sticheln ist immer gut. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, der alte Supra Mk III ist nicht unbedingt ein Sportwagen. Der MK IV schon eher, wobei auch der gegen einen Porsche imho etwas harmlos wirkt.
> Aber zum sportlichen Fahren reichts allemal.


 
Was ist für dich jetzt ein wirklicher Sportwagen?
Es gehört sicherlich mehr dazu als nur schiere Motorleistung.
Ein Ferrari ist sicherlich ein Sportwagen, aber auch der Ferrari 599 GTB?
Ist doch eher nur ein Reisesportwagen.
Was sind dann aber die diversen AMG Benzen? Doch nur hochgezüchtete Taxis.


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja den zweitstärksten Ferrari als Reisesportwagen zu bezeichnen halte ich für etwas waghalsig. Ein Reisesportwagen ist ja eigentlich schon ein GT 
Ich finde durchaus, dass das ein Sportwagen ist.

Es gibt ja immer noch die Supersportwagen. Da das eine eigene Autoklasse in GTA4 ist, kann man die wohl schon von normalen Sportwagen unterscheiden  




> Ein Supersportwagen ist eine nicht eindeutig definierte Bezeichnung für Fahrzeuge, die in ihren Eigenschaften primär auf Leistung und im Gegensatz zu normalen Sportwagen kaum auf Komfort und Alltagstauglichkeit ausgelegt sind.


Also noch weniger Komfort


----------



## Adrenalize (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist für dich jetzt ein wirklicher Sportwagen?
> Es gehört sicherlich mehr dazu als nur schiere Motorleistung.
> Ein Ferrari ist sicherlich ein Sportwagen, aber auch der Ferrari 599 GTB?
> Ist doch eher nur ein Reisesportwagen.
> Was sind dann aber die diversen AMG Benzen? Doch nur hochgezüchtete Taxis.


Ja, ist Ansichtssache. Z.B, kann man einen Sportwagen als reines Spaßauto ohne Nutzwert ansehen, dann wären die Kriterien: viel PS (250-300 min), Zweistitzer, wenig Stauraum für Gepäck, Heckantrieb, Sportfahrwerk, gute direkte Lenkung, abschaltbare Elektronik, dicke Bremsen, sportliche Schaltung (idealerweise eine Art Tiptronic oder sowas).
Also Porsche, Ferrari, BMW Z8, Lambos, Maserati, Alfa 8c, Ford GT40.
Wobei der BMW M3 ja auch ein Sportwagen ist und trotzdem wieder mehr Stauraum hat... wie gesagt, ist schwierig einzugrenzen.

Schwerere Kisten, die reisetauglicher sind, gehen dann eher in Richtung Gran Tourismo. Aber ist immer Auslegungssache. Ich schötze, wenn man drinsitzt und die Kiste fährt, merkt man es.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Es gibt ja immer noch die Supersportwagen. Da das eine eigene Autoklasse in GTA4 ist, kann man die wohl schon von normalen Sportwagen unterscheiden


 
Äh, du hast schon GTA 4
Will ich auch spielen.


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Äh, du hast schon GTA 4
> Will ich auch spielen.


Schon seit Mai  PS3 undso


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Schon seit Mai  PS3 undso


 
PS3?
Ach ja, der billige Blue Ray Player.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Seite 34/35, das Dieselproblem bei VAG...
> Schon heftig, was die da so aufn Markt geschmissen haben.
> 
> Besonders die Aussage zum Leistungsverlust durch das Update ist schon heftig...



Was hat denn der VW Konzern jetzt scho wieder gemacht?



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Stormi, war das nicht imemr dein Leitspruch von wegen "Wir sind im 21. Jahrhundert, da schalte ich doch nicht mehr selbst" ?



stimmt das übernimmt James für mich bei meinem Maybach 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber mal zu den Daten:
> 3l R6 Turbo mit 238PS (lt. Schein) @ 5600 Drehungen (yep, fast ein Diesel)



Wieviel Leistung hat er nun wirklich? 
Wegen dem 5600 RPM, was soll ich denn da sagen, der 1.8 TFSI hat zwischen 4500 und 6000 RPM 160 PS und das fühlt sich schon anders (besser) an als der 1.9 TDI 130 PS den ich vorher gefahren bin.
Außerdem waren damals die Drehzahlen von den Autos halt nicht so hoch wie sie es Heute z.T. sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Handschaltung ist OK, ich weiß nur nicht, wozu ich jetzt auch noch einen sechsten Gang brauche. Wo soll das enden?



Zum Spritsparen und Ohren schonen  es macht sich schon bemerkbar, wenn du in der Stadt mit Tempo 55 bei 1200 RPM im 6. Gang rum fährst und das Sparpotenzial auf Fahrten außerhalb von Ortschaften ist riesig.
Wo das hinführt siehst du beim neuen Lexus IS F, der hat eine 8 Gang Automatik, wobei er mit Gang 6, 7 und 8 seine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 270 erreicht



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist für dich jetzt ein wirklicher Sportwagen?
> Es gehört sicherlich mehr dazu als nur schiere Motorleistung.


Viel Leistung, wenig Gewicht, RWD oder AWD, flach, sportliche Lenkung, Fahrwek und Bremsen. Zudem der Verzicht auf unnötige Sachen die das Gewicht in die Höhe Treiben (el. verstellbare Sitze, Klima etc.)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sind dann aber die diversen AMG Benzen? Doch nur hochgezüchtete Taxis.



eigentlich sind das imo schnelle Reiseautos die für die Autobahn am Besten geeignet sind.


MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Was hat denn der VW Konzern jetzt scho wieder gemacht?



a) die PD-ELemente können sich in den Zylinderkopf arbeiten, so dass sie undicht werden, lecken und das Motoröl verdünnen.
Sind halt nur mit einer schrägen Schraube fest, betrifft alle PD-TDIs...
"Kulanz" gibts eigentlich nicht.
b) man hat bei den 170PS 2.0 TDIs durch ein Softwareupdate 'mal eben' die Leistung reduziert, weils sonst Probleme mit dem RPF gegeben hat, die man durch das Update, was die Leistung ja limitiert, "behebt" (IMO ist das richtig dreist!)
c) schon alle 15tkm können die PD Elemente verkokt sein, wenn man das Auto mal etwas schneller bewegt...

Das ist das was in der Autobild steht...



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Wieviel Leistung hat er nun wirklich?


Im Schein steht er mit 175kW (früher 173kW), im RL (auf Prüfständen) sinds etwa 220PS.



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Wegen dem 5600 RPM, was soll ich denn da sagen, der 1.8 TFSI hat zwischen 4500 und 6000 RPM 160 PS und das fühlt sich schon anders (besser) an als der 1.9 TDI 130 PS den ich vorher gefahren bin.
> Außerdem waren damals die Drehzahlen von den Autos halt nicht so hoch wie sie es Heute z.T. sind.


Mein alter RX7 FC NA ging bis 7000, offiziell, begrenzer war bei ~7500 Drehungen oder so, der ging schon recht ordentlich 
War übrigens ein 86er...

Hier ein paar Bilder.
Leider hatte ich ihn nur ~6mon bzw 5000km, bis der Schlauch platzte und ich einen Wasserschaden (ZKD Equivalent) bekam...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hmm, auch in weiß.
Habe ich etwas deine Lieblingsfarbe erraten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, wobei das reiner zufall ist 
Weiß hat auch den Vorteil das es den Preis des Gefährtes drückt 

Bei solchen Autos ist die Farbe wirklich das letzte worauf man achtet bzw achten sollte...


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie bequem waren die rücksitze so? xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das sieht schlimmer aus als es ist 

Das Problem ist auch eher das das Dach da hinten a bisserl arg flach ist, die Sitze an sich sind recht bequem.
Und auch nicht so viel anders als bei meinem Toyota.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, die neueren Ferraris haben fast alle Automatik, ist genauer und schneller als die hakelige Handschaltung. Lenkradwippen rulen!
> 
> Wobei es bei den aktuellen Sportwagen und Coupes auch oft ein DSG gibt, was ja keine Automatik im eigentlichen Sinne ist (im M3 z.B.)
> 
> ...



stimmt, ist mein alter leitspruch. 
(stammt aus der zeit wo ich meinen alten reihensechser gegen das opa-automatik-gequatsche verteidigen musste. ruhig wurden die leute erst als sie der präsenz der paddles gewahr wurden).


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier mal mein 200SX und mein Stadt Roller MBK Nitro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## memphis@Mg (30. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

2 neue von meinem schatz!


----------



## kays (30. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> 2 neue von meinem schatz!




Nachdem ich ja nun meine GSX-R 600 verkauft habe wollte ich mir eigentlich keine mehr zulegen, doch für so einen Bock könnt ich mich auch begeistern.

Wie lang hast du die denn jetzt schon ?


----------



## memphis@Mg (30. September 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

puh gute frage nen viertel jahr aber solangsam gewöhne ich mich schon wieder an die leistung:!!? bin bei 45betriebstunden! 

und kays einmal auf DEM teil gesessen DU willst nix anderes mehr glaubs mir! da brauchst keine ktm oder husquarna!


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Um den Thread mal wieder auszukramen.

Bei uns "dengelt" es jetzt endlich im Hof


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hmmm..... irgendwas aus dem hause vag. 
nen bmw wäre natürlich deutlich besser gewesen.


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> nen bmw wäre natürlich deutlich besser gewesen.



 Nen 5er Kombi? nääää


----------



## k-b (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Na das is doch n A6 

was heißt dengeln?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> was heißt dengeln?


Du bist sicher, das du nicht bördeln meinst??

Dengeln ist ein Begriff aus der Metallverarbeitungsbranche, siehe hier, macht man z.B. um Sensen wirklich scharf zu machen.


----------



## k-b (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich weiß was bördeln ist 
War auf Zonk bezogen. Dengeln kann ich hier nich in Zusammenhang bringen.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist es vielleicht ein TDI und er meinte "dengeln" im sinne von "Nageln" als Dieselmotorgeräusch?


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, wird sicherlich nur dem ein oder anderen hier was sagen. Dengeln im Sinne von Nageln:
Dengeln (auch dängeln, tängeln, demmeln, dümmeln, haren oder *klopfen*) (summa summarum: Diesel)


----------



## CeresPK (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dengeln = Sachsenring Trabant


----------



## k-b (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dengelt der A6 wirklich mit dem 3.0er Motor, oder war das nur eine Anspielung auf alte Diesel?


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Gute Ohren und ein wenig Wissen vorausgesetzt, kann man den Diesel beim Kaltstart schon raushören. Ansonsten butterweicher und leiser Motor. Ich liebe das Ding  Also eher eine Anspielung auf die alten Dieselvorurteile.


----------



## k-b (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Alles klar


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nätürlich dengelt der diesel - das hört sogar meine oma (obwohl schon ein paar jahre tot).


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> nätürlich dengelt der diesel - das hört sogar meine oma (obwohl schon ein paar jahre tot).


Meine Großeltern haben noch einen 3L Suagdiesel mit Stern vorne drauf. Der klingt wie ne Nähmaschine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiler Avatar übrigens, Stormi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> puh gute frage nen viertel jahr aber solangsam gewöhne ich mich schon wieder an die leistung:!!? bin bei 45betriebstunden!
> 
> und kays einmal auf DEM teil gesessen DU willst nix anderes mehr glaubs mir! da brauchst keine ktm oder husquarna!




glaub ich dir , next jear ist erst mal (leider) ein neues Auto fällig und danach wenn die Sparbüchse wieder voll ist kommt so ein Bock ins Haus..


----------



## uuodan (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein neuer Wagen ist auch nicht weit weg... Es gibt noch ein paar Dinge, die abzuklären sind, aber so wie es aussieht, wird es ein Octavia 1.8 TFSI BJ '07. Sobald ich genaueres weiß oder der Wagen vor meiner Tür steht, gibt es Bilder!


----------



## k-b (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Aber warum denn ein Skoda??


----------



## uuodan (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Weil die Autos P/L-mäßig einfach spitze sind. Für den Preis einen Jahreswagen mit gerade einmal 20T KM - Was soll daran falsch sein? Der Motor ist zuverlässig und kann spritsparend gefahren werden und Leistung ist da, wenn man sie denn mal braucht. Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach eine bessere Anschaffung (mit ähnlichen Daten und unter 20T Euro)?

Ein Accord ist auch in der näheren Auswahl, aber eigentlich garnicht mein Typ.


----------



## mFuSE (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ja, wird sicherlich nur dem ein oder anderen hier was sagen. Dengeln im Sinne von Nageln:
> Dengeln (auch dängeln, tängeln, demmeln, dümmeln, haren oder *klopfen*) (summa summarum: Diesel)



mmm...  dengeln sagte selbst mir was - und das will was heißen 
.. bin wohl aber auch zu sehr Diesel geschädigt 



Edit:
jo, über Skoda gibts nix zu meckern :p
Laut Tüv sind die sogar besser als die "Originole"

Halten ewig, verlieren kein Öl (Was gerne bei VW vorkommt das einem immer irgendwo irgendwas rauskleckert) .. zumindest solange Frauen einem nicht auf ner geraden Straße (!) frontal entgegenkommen


----------



## uuodan (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das sieht übel aus. Mein Beileid.


----------



## Doc_Evil (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bei uns vor der Türe gibts auch "Zuwachs" 

EDIT
Falls jemand fragt: Nein das Foto ist wohl aus den USA bevor sie hier rüber kam.
DAS ist nicht vor unserer Haustüre. (Schade eigentlich)


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



mFuSE schrieb:


> mmm...  dengeln sagte selbst mir was - und das will was heißen
> .. bin wohl aber auch zu sehr Diesel geschädigt
> 
> 
> ...



ürks.... scheusslich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahre ein: Carrera Ferari 575GTC


----------



## kays (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hab mir heut auch was neues gekauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



kays schrieb:


> Hab mir heut auch was neues gekauft.



oha nen Franzose


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da hat einer Mut zu ausgefallenem Design


----------



## kays (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jupp ein Franzose. Vom Design her ist es nicht dieser Einheisbrei im Innenraum. Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Die aktuellen Citroen gefallen mir auch, sogar der C6. Nur wenn ich von meinen Renault - geschädigten Arbeitskollegen höre... dann bleibe ich vorerst bei meinem BMW 320d Touring, wobei nach dem Facelift hat der C4 mit dem 1.6er Turbo ja auch ein Stückchen BMW Ingenieursarbeit unter der Haube (selber Motor wie in diversen "Pöschooos" oder BMW Mini Cooper)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie ist es denn mit dem Display in der Mitte?
Gewöhnt man sich daran überhaupt?


----------



## kays (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Mensch ist doch ein Gewohnheitstier, kann dir genaueres aber erst am Donnerstag sagen denn so lange muss ich noch warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



kays schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist doch ein Gewohnheitstier, kann dir genaueres aber erst am Donnerstag sagen denn so lange muss ich noch warten


 
Aha, ich stehe auf Rundinstrumente. 
Mich nervt, dass ich keine Wassertemperaturanzeige mehr habe.
Und die Ladedruckanzeige ist im Infodisplay versteckt, aber nur digital und nicht als analoge Anzeige, was geiler ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## Alexxx-86 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Anti OT.
peugeot 205xl Kastenwagen und nen Kreidler flory 50 roller.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hat hier jemand noch 'nen RX7 FC NA in anständigem Zustand abzugeben?? (siehe album, altes Auto)

Hätt gern wieder so ein Gefährt, macht irgendwie mehr Laune einen 1250kg Mazda mit Kreiskolben zu fahren als einen 1,8t Toyota mit Reihen 6er...


----------



## CeresPK (11. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

im Nachbardorf steht nen alter SA aber den muss man erstmal entmosen und der besteht sicherlich nur noch aus Rost

der Arme tut mir richtig leid dabei ist es so ein schönes Auto aber ne da läst ihn der Besitzer im Garten vermodern

bei gelegenheit mach ich mal Fotos aber die willst du bestimmt nicht sehen Stefan


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Och, kannst gern machen, hab schon den einen oder anderen gammel SA2 gesehen...


----------



## Stomper (12. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Audi A3 TDI 1,9, Gecleant (alles überflüssige einfach mal ab und schön Gespachelt, Poliert, Lackiert)
Bj. 1997, 90 PS (gefühlt 110-120... kp wie Audi das gemacht hat), Anthrazit-Schwarz-Metallic
wird in ca. 1 Jahr durch einen Audi A1 in Matt Weiß, Schwarze 3 Teilige 17 Zöller, 140PS (chip @ 170-180PS) TDI Pumpe-Düse ersetzt. Mohaaaar ich freu mich jetz schon auf die 1. Fahrt!!!

um es Klarzustellen: Opel,BMW,Mercedes usw. sind Autos.... ein Audi ist einfach ein Audi! da geht einfach nix drüber 

PS: Bilder vom A3 Folgen, A1 Konzept bilder füge ich Gleich ein! (der Silberne wird wohl die recht endgültige Version sein)

lg Stomper


----------



## Zoon (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Audi, schön dass der TTRS endlich wieder nen 5 Zylinder hat, wobei mir am ehesten der Audi A5 zusagt.


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hmm irgendwie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was an Audi so besonderes ist.
Wenn jemand Audi geil findet soll ers doch, nur für VW Technick gebe ich nicht mehr Geld aus als für nen vergleichbaren VW.

aber die Autos aus dem VW Konzern sagen mir alle nicht zu außer vlt Skoda mit dem aktuellen Octavia.
Ich weiß nicht wer mit mir fühlt aber ich bin mehr so der Japan-Auto-Fan
ich hoffe immer noch auf nen Subaru
wenn nicht wirds eben nen Mazda
Im Januar oder Februar ist es dann soweit und ich zeige euch was daraus geworden ist
*aufgünstigenSubaruImprezahoff*


----------



## Sash (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

suzuki bandit, 650cm³, 86ps, model 2008.
auto nur nen twingo, alt mit 60ps. ich warte auf mein lottogewinn, dann wirds ein A6 Avant (hab einen hund).


----------



## Adrenalize (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Welcher mir optisch innen und außen ganz gut gefällt ist der aktuelle Mitsubishi Lancer. Entspräche wohl dem Subary Legacy, aber der kann imho optisch nicht mithalten. Der aktuelle Impreza gefällt mir optisch nicht so sehr.


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Welcher mir optisch innen und außen ganz gut gefällt ist der aktuelle Mitsubishi Lancer. Entspräche wohl dem Subary Legacy, aber der kann imho optisch nicht mithalten. Der aktuelle Impreza gefällt mir optisch nicht so sehr.


nope der Lancer ist der direkte Konkurrent zum Impreza.
Der Mitsu Galant wäre das Gegenpart zum Legacy, aber ich glaube der Galant wird gar nicht mehr gebaut, wobei ich sagen muss der Legacy ist der schönste Kombi den es zurzeit gibt (ist meine Meinung)
aber als Sedan muss ich sagen sieht er total zum aus.
dafür gefällt mir der Impreza besser als Sedan (2006er)


----------



## Stormbringer (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Welcher mir optisch innen und außen ganz gut gefällt ist der aktuelle Mitsubishi Lancer. Entspräche wohl dem Subary Legacy, aber der kann imho optisch nicht mithalten. Der aktuelle Impreza gefällt mir optisch nicht so sehr.



muss ich auch zugeben, der lancer sportback sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus... es gibt nur leider keine gescheiten maschinen für das teil. entweder unter- oder übermotorisiert.


----------



## Stomper (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> hmm irgendwie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was an Audi so besonderes ist.
> Wenn jemand Audi geil findet soll ers doch, nur für VW Technick gebe ich nicht mehr Geld aus als für nen vergleichbaren VW.



Sry das ist Schwachsinn... Audi und VW unterscheidet sich Hauptsächlich vom Aussehen (meiner Meinung nach das schönste) und vorallem von der Verarbeitung! Zumal VW Konzern nicht gleich VW Technik bedeutet... Audi hat eine eigene Führung! Getriebe usw. kommt nicht von VW

Schöner Vergleich: setz dich in einen Golf und danach in einen Audi A3 und sag mir dann welcher sich besser Fahren lässt  allein die Lenkung ist bei Audi extrem Präzise da sie darauf ein großes Augenmerk legen.

Persönlich halte ich nichts von Japanern da die Optik meist recht billig rüberkommt und Plastik die Cockpit regiert...! Ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack da ich eher auf Deutsche Premium Marken stehe.
z.B. ein Lancer kann einem S5 in den meisten belangen nicht einmal annähernd das Wasser reichen sei es Verarbeitung oder sonstiges!

Zum Glück Geschmackssache... sonst wären viele Arbeitslos.

lg Stomper


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> Persönlich halte ich nichts von Japanern da die Optik meist recht billig rüberkommt und Plastik die Cockpit regiert...!


Wie bei Skoda?!
Die Japaner beschränken sich aufs wesentliche und machen die Dinge gleich richtig.
Siehe die WRX und Lancer, ein Deutscher traut sich sowas nicht...
Oder den RX8 bzw MX5...

Und auch einen MR2 SW20 würd sich nie ein Deutscher trauen (wir erinnern uns, ein kleiner Mittelmotorwägelchen das sich wie ein Supersportler verhält)



Stomper schrieb:


> Ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack da ich eher auf Deutsche Premium Marken stehe.


Weil du noch nie 'nen echten Japaner in der Hand hatte, der wirklich seinen eigene Charakter hat.
Schau mal in meine Galerie, was ich da für Schnuckelchen hab bzw hatte...

Und die sind besser verarbeitet als das was VAG und Audi damals im Programm hatte!


Stomper schrieb:


> z.B. ein Lancer kann einem S5 in den meisten belangen nicht einmal annähernd das Wasser reichen sei es Verarbeitung oder sonstiges!


Ja und wenn du dann mal 'nen Evolution fährst, willst garkeinen 'billigen Audi verschnitt', der nur toll ausschaut und keinen Spaß macht...

Tim Schrik kennst und du weißt, das die Deutschen Premiummarken bei ihm idR nicht sehr gut wegkommen??



Stomper schrieb:


> Zum Glück Geschmackssache... sonst wären viele Arbeitslos.


Och, das nicht, aber man kanns ja antrainieren, das man bestimmte Fahrzeuge/Hersteller mag...

Mein Auto steht übrigens gerade bei BMW und das muss was heißen!


----------



## Fransen (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tim Schrik kennst und du weißt, das die Deutschen Premiummarken bei ihm idR nicht sehr gut wegkommen??



Den Evo für die Rennstrecke und den S5 für den Boulevard, beide haben ihre Vorzüge...^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwtF6wsycek


----------



## Stomper (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

MOOOOOOOMENT!!! Evo hin Evo her... ich bin im Evo 5 gesessen und mitgefahren und dieses auto ist der Oberhammer an billiger Verarbeitung! Natürlich beschränkt man sich bei solchen Autos auf das *Wesentliche* nur das Wesentliche könnte man besser Verpacken 

Einen Audi S5 als *billigen Audi verschnitt* zu bezeichnen ist die wohl Größte Frechheit überhaupt. Er ist 1. kein billiger Audi und 2. erst Recht kein Verschnitt achja... 3. er macht einen Höllenspaß!

witzig ist doch... mein A3 ist mittlerweile 11 Jahre alt... und Trotzdem ist die Verarbeitung und Optik des Innenraums besser als die eines Evo's = looool man kanns auch übertreiben mit aufs Wesentliche beschränken!

Sry wenn ich es so hart sage aber für mich fehlt bei den Japanern einfach ne gute Portion: Klasse, Optik und Qualität

lg Stomper


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Toyota ist mittlererweile 15 Jahre alt und die Verarbeitung ist immer noch sehr gut und kann sich mit dem was man heut noch so trifft, messen.
Bzw ich finds sogar um einiges hübscher, leider hab ich die graue Version und nicht rot oder blau...

Desweiteren hab ich lieber ein schön direktes Lenkrad und ein schönes, hartes Bremspedal als so einen halbharten Pudding wie bei VAG Modellen...
Auch bei Audi wird das moniert...


----------



## Fabian (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also es kommt immer darauf an was man kauft.
meiner Meinung sind deutsche Autos fast alle sehr gute Autos,natürlich gibt es immer eim paar Ausnahmen.
Es gibt auch sehr gute Auto´s die aus japan usw. kommen.
Ist schonmal jemand von den ganzen Audi kritikern eine/in einem 3,0 TFSI S-Line gefahren?
Ich schon,und ich kann nur sagen:HAMMMER


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Deutsche Autos sind sehr stark überbewertet, dazu noch übermäßig teuer...
Bin gerad (wieder) VAG geplagt (Skoda Fabia Kombi), die Karre ist echt 'ne Plage...

1. sehr indirekte und gefühllose Lenkung
2. gefühlloses bremspedal
3. sehr schlechtes Fahrwerk
4. sehr sehr sehr schlechte Sitze, kein nennenswerter Seitenhalt
5. Windanfällig
6. Neigt teilweise zum 'hüpfen'...

Weiß echt nicht, wie meine Tante diesen ollen Haufen kaufen konnte...
Und das Amaturenbrett ist auch billigstes Plastik.


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> MOOOOOOOMENT!!! Evo hin Evo her... ich bin im Evo 5 gesessen und mitgefahren und dieses auto ist der Oberhammer an billiger Verarbeitung! Natürlich beschränkt man sich bei solchen Autos auf das *Wesentliche* nur das Wesentliche könnte man besser Verpacken
> 
> Einen Audi S5 als *billigen Audi verschnitt* zu bezeichnen ist die wohl Größte Frechheit überhaupt. Er ist 1. kein billiger Audi und 2. erst Recht kein Verschnitt achja... 3. er macht einen Höllenspaß!
> 
> ...



der Evo 5 ist ja nun aber wirklich ziemlich alt.
im Evo IX und EVO X sieht das alles wieder ganz anders aus.

Japanetr haben zwar vlt keine Optik für dich aber dafür gibts ja den Mazda RX-7 (vorzugsweiße den FD), RX-8, Subaru Impreza WRX STI, Mitsu Lancer EVO IX und X, Nissan 350Z, Skyline, GT-R

Japaner haben eben andere Qualitäten.
ich muss sagen nen Kumpel hatt nen Audi A4 (Vorgänger des aktuellen)
und in dem war NUR Platik von der Form des Amaturenbretts ganz zu schweigen.
zudem muss es ja nicht umbedingt alles schick aussehen es muss halten und zwar so lange wie geht und nicht so lange wie nötig und dieses nötig sind meist nur 2 Jahre dann ist nämlich die Garantie weg.

unser Mazda 626 ist auch nicht gerade schlecht verarbeitet und obwohl viel Platik dran ist sieht es sogar nach nen bisl was aus.

Japaner sind generell zuverlässiger meine ich mal vlt. kann das Stefan bestätigen

Klasse kann man auch bei einem Japaner haben.
z.B. finde ich das der Mazda RX-7 extrem viel davon hat wegen des Wankelmotors mit Biturbo aufladung ist er etwas ganz besonderes und den RX-7 FD soll es nicht so oft in Dt. geben (nur ca. 40-50 mal habe ich gelesen)
der Subaru Legacy ist auch etwas ganz besonderes, bei keiner anderen Marke wirst du einen besondereren Motor finden
ein moderner Diesel-Motor in Boxerbauweiße generell ist Subaru etwas ganz besonderes dadurch das sie bei jeden Auto außer dem Justy Allrad und Boxermotoren verbauen und zwar serienmäßig ohne Aufpreis.
nicht etwa wie bei Audi wo man für Quattro noch extra drauflegen muss (dabei ist es ja nur ein permanent allrad 60%vorn 40%hinten Subaru verbaut inteligente Allrad Systeme)

aber zum Glück hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack sonst würden hier vlt nur Dacia Logans rumfahren und das fände ich grauenvoll


----------



## Adrenalize (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wobei ich garnicht vom EVO redete, das Bügelbrett hintendrauf sieht ja eher affig aus (), aber der normale Lancer mit der bulligen Front ist imho recht gut anzusehen. Nur wie Stormi schon anmerkte, Reiskochermotoren. 

Andererseits, ich wäre grün genug, mir einen Hybrid zu kaufen, wenn der Prius nur nicht so hässlich wäre. Und der Civic kam beim ADAC nicht ganz so gut weg. Aber honda bringt glaub ich demnächst einen neuen Hybrid, irgendwas stand da im ADAC Heft.
Wo bleibt mein Mitsu Lancer Hybrid?


----------



## Stormbringer (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Deutsche Autos sind sehr stark überbewertet, dazu noch übermäßig teuer...
> Bin gerad (wieder) VAG geplagt (Skoda Fabia Kombi), die Karre ist echt 'ne Plage...
> 
> 1. sehr indirekte und gefühllose Lenkung
> ...



boah... das sind natürlich reichlich populistische aussagen.
die messlatte für deutsche wagen sollte auch höher als deine fabia-erfahrung liegen.
ich bin mit meinen letzten 4 deutschen wagen (tt coupe quattro, bmw 330d touring, bmw 130i und jetzt das "rote ding") durchaus sehr zufrieden gewesen. verabreitungstechnisch, sicherheitstechnisch, fahrleistungen... da will man nicht anderes mehr.

@adrenalize: schon komisch das die 180-220ps-klasse da völlig aussen vor bleibt. sogar honda bietet mit dem civic ein brauchbares motörchen an.


----------



## k-b (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Habt ihr auch schon mal in Erwägung gezogen, dass es eine solche Vielfalt gibt, damit jeder sich sein eigenes Auto aussuchen kann, und nicht um jemand anderem den Geschmack madig zu reden? Diese Diskussion ist sowas von hinfällig


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> boah... das sind natürlich reichlich populistische aussagen.


Wollt nur sagen, das das Auto wirklich schlimm ist und nicht alles was aus D kommt, gut sein muss...

Gerade die gehypten VAG Modelle leben mehr vom Namen/Image als von wirklich vorhandener Qualität...
Wenn man jemand ist, der auf Motorsound steht bzw dem das ganz schnell nerven kann, sollt man einen ganz großen Bogen um VAG zu machen...
Der FSI nagelt ja im stand wie ein Diesel, die alten (4Zylinder) TDIs sind auch sehr laut, auch der aktuelle 1.4l/16V klingt sehr mies, kein Vergleich zum 1.4DSi ausm FK1...


Stormbringer schrieb:


> die messlatte für deutsche wagen sollte auch höher als deine fabia-erfahrung liegen.


Och, ich könnt noch 2 Gölfe anbieten, ein 4er TDI mit 66kW und quasi vollausstattung.
Das Modell mit 60tkm Zahnriemen Intervalle.
Und noch den glorreichen 1.4l/75PS (der dann fürn Toyota drauf ging)...
Einen Passat 3B Variant (V6 TDI) könnt ich auch noch anbieten.

Das mich das alles nicht vom Hocker reißt brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen, ebenso sind das alles Autos (inkl dem Fabia), die ich nicht länger fahren kann, da ich von den Sitzen Rückenschmerzen bekomme...

Dagegen kann ich noch einen ähnlich alten Toyota Avensis Kombi (01, Facelift) D4D setzen, der weitaus besser war als das deutsche...
Bis auf zu schwach ausgelegte Kupplung und ZMS ist das wirklich ein tolles AUto gewesen, das von der Verarbeitung her auch nicht soo viel schlechter war, wie immer behauptet war.

Das Fahrwerk war zwar auch weich, ähnlich dem des Fabias, allerdings hab ich bei dem Avensis nie 'Muffensausen' bekommen, gerade die Windanfälligkeit beim Fabia ist schlecht.
Das das Fahrwerk beim Golf auch zum 'hoppeln' neigte, muss ich wohl nicht sagen...

Den Passat bin ihc länger nicht gefahren...



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinen letzten 4 deutschen wagen (tt coupe quattro, bmw 330d touring, bmw 130i und jetzt das "rote ding") durchaus sehr zufrieden gewesen. verabreitungstechnisch, sicherheitstechnisch, fahrleistungen... da will man nicht anderes mehr.


Na, warum hast den TT denn verkauft und bist auf BMW umgestiegen? 
Sind übrigens die einzigen Deutschen, die ich mir anschaffen würde...

Das mein Toyota gerad bei BMW aufn Hof steht, muss ja auch was heißen...


Und zum Service bei VAG braucht man auch nicht viel sagen...
Immer bemüht Schaden abzuwehren und z.B. stark quietschende Bremsen als 'Normal' bezeichnen...


----------



## Zoon (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> (dabei ist es ja nur ein permanent allrad 60%vorn 40%hinten Subaru verbaut inteligente Allrad Systeme.



Bei den S und RS Modellen ist der Quattro hecklastig, also 60% hinten und 40 % vorne ausgelegt. Außer Audi A3,den zähl ich aber nicht als "richtigen Quattro", sonder die haben den "Pseudoallrad" 4 Motion von VW wo nur Kraft nach hinten geht wenns vorne durchdreht, also bessere Anfahrhilfe oder so ähnlich.

Der "originale" Quattro ist auch immer an allen 4 Rädern aktiv.

@ Japaner: ein Bekannter von mir hat sich nen Lexus IS-F gegönnt, möchte jemand Fotos sehen?


----------



## Fabian (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Skoda ist tschechisch
wir hatten auch den A4 davor,und da war nix mit billigem Plastik.
beim Ford Focus meiner Mutter nervt das Plastik echt gewaltig.
Und der motor hört sich an


----------



## CeresPK (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Bei den S und RS Modellen ist der Quattro hecklastig, also 60% hinten und 40 % vorne ausgelegt. Außer Audi A3,den zähl ich aber nicht als "richtigen Quattro", sonder die haben den "Pseudoallrad" 4 Motion von VW wo nur Kraft nach hinten geht wenns vorne durchdreht, also bessere Anfahrhilfe oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Der "originale" Quattro ist auch immer an allen 4 Rädern aktiv.
> 
> @ Japaner: ein Bekannter von mir hat sich nen Lexus IS-F gegönnt, möchte jemand Fotos sehen?


IS-F
bitte bitte zeige uns dieses Schmuckstück
aber verrate nicht den Preis


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Also es kommt immer darauf an was man kauft.
> meiner Meinung sind deutsche Autos fast alle sehr gute Autos,natürlich gibt es immer eim paar Ausnahmen.



Opel zum Beispiel 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Deutsche Autos sind sehr stark überbewertet, dazu noch übermäßig teuer...
> Bin gerad (wieder) VAG geplagt (Skoda Fabia Kombi), die Karre ist echt 'ne Plage...
> 
> 1. sehr indirekte und gefühllose Lenkung
> ...



Du regst dich übern Skoda auf? Ich z.Zt einen Opel Corsa als Leihwagen und vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich einen Astra Caravan als Leihwagen. Was dort an billiger Verareitung geboten wird ist der Hammer. Das Ding ist ja es fühlt sich an wie es aussieht, gruselig und billig. 
Die Dämmung ist mal schlecht, genauso, wie Fahrwerk und Sitze.
Das einzige was annehmbar ist ist die Lenkung. Und das ist 
bei beiden Modellen der Fall. Dagegen ist ein Fabia m.Mn. ein richtig gutes Auto.



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> hmm irgendwie kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was an Audi so besonderes ist.



Na dann setz dich mal in einen (gut motorisierten) A4 und dann wirst du schon sehen, was daran so besonders ist. Dannach willste nicht wirklich in einen VW zurück.
Ich habe früher auch nicht verstanden, was an Premiumherstellern so besonders sein soll, bis ich mal Audi gefahren bin.



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Audi geil findet soll ers doch, nur für VW Technick gebe ich nicht mehr Geld aus als für nen vergleichbaren VW.



Wie schon Jemand vor mir gesagt hat Audi ist nicht gleich VW. Sie gehören zwar zum gleichen Konzern und teilen sich auch mal Motoren und ein paar andere Sachen (Hebel usw.) aber die Verarbeitung, sowie die Innenraumoptik ist bei Audi um eine Ecke besser als der Rest von VAG.
Aso und nachdem ich in letzter Zeit so viel Opel gefahren bin, bin ich auch bereit ein paar tausender mehr für einen ordendliches Auto zu bezahlen, als für eines wo man sich eh nicht drin wohl fühlt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wollt nur sagen, das das Auto wirklich schlimm ist und nicht alles was aus D kommt, gut sein muss...
> 
> Gerade die gehypten VAG Modelle leben mehr vom Namen/Image als von wirklich vorhandener Qualität...



1. Skoda ist Tschechland
2. ist die Qualität im VAG unterschiedlich Audi vs. VW. vs. SEAT vs. Skoda
man kann die nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, auch wenns sie von der gleichen Familie sind. Schließlich kann ich auch nicht auf die Mutter oder den Vater  beurteilen, wenn ich nur das Kind kenne 


MFG


----------



## hempels_sofa (15. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

unser neuer. 2 wochen alt


----------



## Fransen (15. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Es gibt auch sehr gute Auto´s die aus japan usw. kommen.
> Ist schonmal jemand von den ganzen Audi kritikern eine/in einem 3,0 TFSI S-Line gefahren?



Ja,letzte Woche, genauer als A6 Avant.
->leider aber nur als Beifahrer, da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe.

Wobei ich auch kein Audi Kritiker bin....


----------



## Max_Power (15. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich bin (stolzer) Skoda Octavia- Fahrer.
@Stefan Payne:
Ich kan deine Aussagen überhaupt nicht verstehen. Meiner ist das beste Auto das ich jemals hatte und ich kenne niemanden der mit seinem Skoda nicht absolut zufrieden ist.


----------



## kays (15. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Max_Power - Ich kann die Aussage auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen aber jeder hat andere Maßstäbe was Komfort uns Fahreigenschaften angeht. Mein Dad fährt auch einen Octavia und ist auch voll zufrieden damit. Für mich wäre er aber auch nix da er mir absolut nicht gefällt was die Form angeht. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Was aber noch positiv aufgefallen ist das er den jetzt seit 6 Jahren fährt und keine Reparaturen hatte (bis auf Verschleißteile) bei stolzen 140Tkm.


----------



## Zoon (15. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier wie versporchen die neue "Hardware" meines Bekannnten. Probesitzen und ihn kurz anlassen durfte ich schon (hab auch ein kleines Video davon gemacht, muss noch editieren), nächstes Jahr gibts die erste Ausfahrt. 

Auch die Multimediafunktionen incl. Touchscreen und Sprachsteuerung da drin, da wird mancher HTPC neidisch :p

Das große Multimediasystem vom Audi A6 Facelift hat glaube ich schon den nVidia Chip drin, muss ich auch mal angucken


----------



## kays (15. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Seit einer Woche "on the Road"  fährt sich besser als ich dachte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Na, warum hast den TT denn verkauft und bist auf BMW umgestiegen?
> Sind übrigens die einzigen Deutschen, die ich mir anschaffen würde...
> 
> Das mein Toyota gerad bei BMW aufn Hof steht, muss ja auch was heißen...
> ...



nuja, das auto kam weg wegen der 100tkm-grenze - und was neues musste her. damals entschied es zwischen einen a4 2.5tdi und einem 330d e46.... und ich wunderte mich warum der bmw 4t€ preiswerter war als der a4 - und zudem die DEUTLICH bessere maschine hat! die frage war also schnell beantwortet.  


ahm... was macht dein toyo bei bmw auf dem hof - gibts was neues?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ahm... was macht dein toyo bei bmw auf dem hof - gibts was neues?


nein, heile machen 

Er steht deswegen bei BMW weil ich denen noch am ehesten zutraue a) anständig zu arbeiten und b) das Auto auch hinbekommen...
Ist ja hier schon schwer genug, jemanden zu finden, der überhaupt dabei geht 

Immerhin ists nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei meinem alten Mazda...
Für nähere Informationen, schau einfach in meinen Alben...


----------



## k-b (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> nuja, das auto kam weg wegen der 100tkm-grenze - und was neues musste her. damals entschied es zwischen einen a4 2.5tdi und einem 330d e46.... und ich wunderte mich warum der bmw 4t€ preiswerter war als der a4 - und zudem die DEUTLICH bessere maschine hat! die frage war also schnell beantwortet.


Und warum hast den nicht mit einem 3.0 TDI von Audi verglichen?  Klar das bei nem halben Liter Hubraum Unterschied die Maschine da deutlich besser ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich würd hier fast vermuten, das der Stormbringer doch nicht soo sehr vom Audi überzeugt war, was ich ihm auch nicht verübeln kann, meine Erfahrung mit VAG Werkstätten sind nicht gerade überzeugend...


----------



## Stormbringer (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

damals wo es noch den e46 vom bmw gab, war mit dem 2.5tdi von audi das ende der fahnenstange erreicht... das war 11/2004. 
also auf der einen seite kein cr, zahnriemen, 180ps, quattro - auf der anderen cr, kette, 204ps, heckfräse und 4000€ unterschied? und tschüss audi. 

stefan: ich hatte in drei jahren audi fünf werkstätten verschlissen... den tt hab ich trotzdem geliebt. 

und heute? hmm.... die 3.0tdi's erreichen doch zu einem großen teil immer noch nicht ihre angegebene leistung. 
also wenn diesel, dann bmw.


----------



## McZonk (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Unser A6 geht am Mittwoch ersteinmal wieder zurück zum Händler.
Fehlerhafte Steuergeräte des Kurvenfahrlichts (Lichtkegel zittert - Leuchtweitenregulierung spinnt) und ein undichter Scheinwerfer links sei Dank. Hoffe das ist schnell gerichtet


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> damals wo es noch den e46 vom bmw gab, war mit dem 2.5tdi von audi das ende der fahnenstange erreicht... das war 11/2004.
> also auf der einen seite kein cr, zahnriemen, 180ps, quattro - auf der anderen cr, kette, 204ps, heckfräse und 4000€ unterschied? und tschüss audi.


Naja, die V6 TDIs haben eigentlich recht früh CR bekommen, liefen auch recht ruhig.
Auch wenn ein V6 nicht ansatzweise an die Laufruhe eines R6 rankommt...



Stormbringer schrieb:


> stefan: ich hatte in drei jahren audi fünf werkstätten verschlissen... den tt hab ich trotzdem geliebt.


Das meinte ich 
Die BMW Läden machen einfach einen besseren Eindruck, bei den VAG Häusern sind meist nur Typen die einem 'ne Freckadelle ans Ohr labern aber Service ist nicht sehr prickelnd...

Aus dem Grund hab ich auch die Idee gehabt, meinen Toyota zu BMW zu bringen, zumal ich ja auch 'nen R6 drin hab...


Stormbringer schrieb:


> und heute? hmm.... die 3.0tdi's erreichen doch zu einem großen teil immer noch nicht ihre angegebene leistung.


Ja und weil die Diesel '2 much power' (2.0 TDI) haben, nimmt man den Ladedruck in den ersten Gängen zurück, damit die Kupplung länger hält 
Sowas erlaubt sich auch nur VAG...

Erleb ich ja gerad mit den quietschenden Bremsscheiben unseres Skodas, was als 'normal' abgestempelt wird...



Stormbringer schrieb:


> also wenn diesel, dann bmw.


Nein, Subaru 
Zumindest bei den 4 Endern


----------



## Stormbringer (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

bmw zeigt doch recht gut was man aus einem 4-ender diesel rausholt. 
(meine schleuder)
benz zieht übrigens nach... nur vag trödelt wieder herum.


----------



## HTS (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber jetzt melde ich mich hier auch mal.
Nachdem ich mich vor rund 15 Monaten von meinem guten alten Golf 2 (54PS) trennen musste (der TÜV hatte uns nach rund 280tkm zur Scheidung geraten), bin ich seitdem nun mit einem Seat Ibiza 6L unterwegs. 100 muntere Diesel-Pferdchen, die sowohl Spass machen können, aber auch wenig Futter brauchen (im Schnitt zwischen 4,3 und 5 Liter/100km).

Alles in allem ein nettes Vehikel, das mich jeden Tag gut zur Arbeit und noch besser nach Hause bringt.


----------



## Stomper (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

dafür hat Audi den stärksten Pampers Bomber! xD
Audi A6 Avant... 550 Pferdchen gallopieren da unter der Haube! 
dafür 135.000 € Basis xDDDDDDDDD
Also ich wär gern nen Reicher Papa >.< denn da wär er schon mein *hehe*

*hust* ich lass sowieso niemals bei der Vertrags Werkstatt Reparieren! Alle Verschleißteile werden bei einem Bekannten Mechaniker gemacht (ehemaliger TüV Prüfer und Audi Vertrags Werkstatt Mechaniker) da is meine Black Pearl in den besten händen! zumal der Preis ungeschlagen ist 
Keilriemen 400€... mit Einbau
hab vor 2 wochen nen paar teile Wechseln müssem.
Vordere Bremsen,4 neue Winterreifen (natürlich ordentliche von Goodyear), Glühkerzen, Ölwechsel usw. is ja klar nach 210t km... aber 856 € is doch nen Ordentlicher Preis dafür 

Ich kann mich nunmal nich mit anderen Herstellern anfreunden... allein von der Optik her ist Audi mein Top Favorit... 3er Golf vs. mein A3 =lol das ist wie Feuer und Eis! 
Meiner is halt 11 Jahre alt steht aber einen neuen Golf z.B. in nichts nach! Rost ist auch ein Großes Fremdwort (eine der Größten Audi Stärken!)

PS: naja ein Japaner würde ich nehmen... Nissan 350 Z  is schon nen Schmuckstück... der Rest ist nichtmal die Überlegung wert!

lg Stomper


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> dafür hat Audi den stärksten Pampers Bomber! xD
> Audi A6 Avant... 550 Pferdchen gallopieren da unter der Haube!
> dafür 135.000 € Basis xDDDDDDDDD
> Also ich wär gern nen Reicher Papa >.< denn da wär er schon mein *hehe*



Dito,
zum Brötchen holen genau das richtige^^

allerdings hat der RS6 580 PS und kostet "nur" 107.000€ Basispreis.
Link


MFG


----------



## Sash (17. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja ein a6 avant 3.0 liter v6 benziner mit 290ps, und quadro würde mir schon vollkommen reichen, kostet mit ner guten ausstattung um die 70k €. und wenn ich dann nochmal ein wenig gesparrt hab kommt der R8.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> Meiner is halt 11 Jahre alt steht aber einen neuen Golf z.B. in nichts nach! Rost ist auch ein Großes Fremdwort (eine der Größten Audi Stärken!)
> 
> PS: naja ein Japaner würde ich nehmen... Nissan 350 Z  is schon nen Schmuckstück... der Rest ist nichtmal die Überlegung wert!
> 
> lg Stomper



au weia... also dein 11 jahre alter a3 ist so gut (bzw. steht im nicht hinterher) wie ein neuer golf?  das nenn ich mal markenbrille aus überzeugung. 

zum thema 350z... auf den ersten blick ein durchaus nettes auto, hält einem zweiten blick leider nicht stand.
- zu hoher unterhalt bzw. wartung
- hat die eu-zulassung nur unter auflagen erhalten
- spritverbrauch zu hoch
- nicht wertstabil
der nissan ist nun wirklich kein thema.

an die ganzen s-liebhaber, ihr wisst schon das die meisten rs6 nur von 580ps träumen und nur in den allerseltesten fällen ihr leistung erreichen? audi scheint da massive probleme zu haben...


----------



## Zoon (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> zum thema 350z... auf den ersten blick ein durchaus nettes auto, hält einem zweiten blick leider nicht stand.
> - zu hoher unterhalt bzw. wartung
> - hat die eu-zulassung nur unter auflagen erhalten
> - spritverbrauch zu hoch
> - nicht wertstabil



Naja wär einen 350Z in seine engere Auswahl kreist, den tangieren diese Punkte ja eher peripher, genauso wie Geforce GTX280 Käufer der ersten Stunde


----------



## xTc (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich selber fahre nur einen Polo mit 80PS was mir vollkommen reicht. Ich komme zur Arbeit und verbrauche relativ wenig Benzin. 5,5L(Benziner) auf 100Km bei ca. 130km/h.

Ich durfte letztens mal Audi R8 fahren - Danach wieder Polo fahren total doof.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, Bremsen beim 350Z -> 2000€ rundherum oder so.

Der Mazda RX8 ist wirklich die bessere Alternative...


----------



## mFuSE (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> au weia... also dein 11 jahre alter a3 ist so gut (bzw. steht im nicht hinterher) wie ein neuer golf?  das nenn ich mal markenbrille aus überzeugung.



Jap .... von daher sind solche Diskussionen eigentlich völlige Zeitverschwendung, oder nicht? 


@xTc

Das glaub ich gern


----------



## Fabian (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der normale Audi Rs6 ist nicht mehr der schnellste Familiencombi
mtm > Produkte > mtm - Produktübersicht > Audi RS6 C6 Tuning > Umbaukit AUDI RS6 730 PS (537 kW) - inkl. Mittel- und Endschalldämpfer, Luftfilter
730m Ps in soeinem geilen Auto
Naja eher Alltagstauglich ist der 3,0 TDi


----------



## Stomper (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> au weia... also dein 11 jahre alter a3 ist so gut (bzw. steht im nicht hinterher) wie ein neuer golf?  das nenn ich mal markenbrille aus überzeugung.



Natürlich bin ich Uberzeugter Audi Fahrer... trotzdem ist das eine Tatsache! Die Cousine meine Freundin hat nen 5er Golf mit 110 PS TDI und ist witzigerweise der Selben Meinung!
Zumal man meinem kleinen Audi sein Alter und die 210.000 Km nun wirklich nicht ansieht!
Ich bin auch deshalb so Überzeugt von Audi da mein eigener A3 das beste Beispiel ist! 
Innenausstattung = steht einem 5er Golf z.B. wirklich in nix nach!
Motorisierung: sehr schön Spritziger und bissiger Motor ohne Kraftlöcher!
Rostfreiheit: komplett Rostfrei!(man bedenke allerdings das ich auf 1.800 m in einem Ski Gebiet Arbeite und Streusalz Tonnenweise verteilt wird!
Verbrauch: Top (4,5 - 5,5l/100km)
Fahrwerk: sehr Präzise!
Getriebe Abnutzung: kaum bis gar nicht!

so jetzt zeige mir jemand ein Japaner in dem Alter mit den km und behaupte er könnte mithalten! Garagen Autos zählen natürlich nicht  meines ist ein Gebrauchsauto und wird viel und Regelmäßig gequält.... leistet Trotzdem stets Treue Dienste ohne irgendwelche Ausfälle!

PS: ich habe keine Markenbrille auf... ich habe nur die Fakten abgewägt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das Audi für MICH! der beste Hersteller ist!

in diesem Sinne 

lg Stomper


----------



## CeresPK (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> PS: ich habe keine Markenbrille auf... ich habe nur die Fakten abgewägt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das Audi für MICH! der beste Hersteller ist!
> 
> in diesem Sinne
> 
> lg Stomper


Ich glaube dir, es soll jeder fahren was er für richtig hält und auch das Auto was seinem Geschmack entspricht

Audi ist ja nicht schlecht nur eben nicht der Fall von jedem.
Und das finde ich von sämtlichen Audifahren richtig schei.ß.e die ich kenne.
Die interressiert das gar nicht sie sagen das ihr Audi das geilste wär was überhaupt rumdüst und dann fahren sie so ne Dinger wo bei vielen schon der Rost überall rausquilt und nur Pfusch dran betrieben wurde.
Außerdem interessiert denen gar nicht die Meinung anderer: _"Nur Audis sind richtige Autos alles andere sind Gocarts!!"_
und das ist das was mich stört wenn ich dan mit meinem Fetisch fürs Japanische ankomme sagen sie gleich hau ab mit denen Reisschüsseln
und dann wolln se mich beraten was nen perfektes Auto ist (rate mal was kommt)


----------



## k-b (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie hast du denn die Getriebeabnutzung festgestellt? ^^


----------



## Stomper (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Es ist Normal das ein Getriebe sich im laufe der Zeit abnutzt!
Das merkst du dann wenn die Schaltung hakt... Gänge rausspringen und und und...

Im Golf meiner Schwiegermama (2000er Baujahr) gehts jetzt schon los!
(das soll jetz übrigens keine Markendiskussion mehr sein wegen Golf und so... ne )

BTT so jetz aber aus mit den Diskussionen! Will lieber wissen was andere so Fahren 

in diesem Sinne

lg Stomper


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das hängt aber sehr stark von der BEnutzung ab, wie man mitm Auto umgeht, ob man die Hand aufm Knüppel lässt und so weiter.

Nur um mal beim Getriebe zu bleiben: das Getriebe unseres alten Toyota Avensis D4D hat sich auch noch recht gut schalten lassen als wir das Auto abgegeben haben, nur die Synchronität vom 5. Gang war nicht mehr so ganz gut, wobei das auch eine EIgenart vom Getriebe sein könnte...

Hatte übrigens 270tkm oder so drauf...


----------



## k-b (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich denke, dass ist eher von der Benutzung abhängig als von der Marke. Die Getriebe werden ja oft nicht mal von den großen Herstellern direkt selbst gemacht. Im Prinzip setzen die ja nur noch zusammen


----------



## Fabian (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der alte Passat von meinem vater hat 329 000 km auf´m buckel,und der Motor hat noch keine Reperaturen/nur kleine.
Sonst ist das Auto auch noch gut in Schuss,bis auf ein paar roststellen über den Reifen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Getriebe wird von ZF gefertigt, also schon eine gute Qualität. Ist aber nur bei den OPC Produkten so. Die "normalen" Opels müssen den Kram "von der Stange" nehmen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sachs sagt sicherlich was? 

BTW: 
Wenn jemand ein BMW Fan ist, das könnt ich verstehen.
Erstmal sinds RWD, haben noch R6 im Programm, als einziger Hersteller (alle anderen habens ja entsorgt), sind eher sportlich abgestimmt und man geht immer wieder gern ins Autohaus...

Bei VAG Fans kann ichs irgendwie nicht verstehen, da hab ich eher das Gefühl, das das in die Leute reingeprügelt wurd bzw sie nix anderes kennen...
Die VAG Fans beziehen sich auch irgendwie immer auf die tolle Verarbeitung.

Hallo?!
Wir sprechen hier von Auto Mobilen, zu deutsch heißt das selbst fahrend, sprich von etwas das zum *fahren gebaut* wurd, nicht zum anschauen!!
Was nutzt mir ein toller Innenraum, wenn ich 70-80% des Gewichts auf der Vorderachse hab, das Fahrwerk zwar hart ist aber hoppelt und zum aufschaukeln neigt und sau gefährlich ist (wie beim Golf4) und man das Auto nicht wirklich toll fahren kann?!


Ein gutes Beispiel ist hier ein Mazda MX5, das ist ein wirklich tolles Auto, da man sich aufs wesentliche konzentriert hat -> Fahrspaß!


----------



## Stormbringer (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Getriebe wird von ZF gefertigt, also schon eine gute Qualität. Ist aber nur bei den OPC Produkten so. Die "normalen" Opels müssen den Kram "von der Stange" nehmen.



spannend das opel in den kleineren modellen (corsa, astra) kein einziges gescheites automatik-getriebe verbaut. zf bietet genug kleine und standfeste wandler an.


----------



## k-b (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Kumpel fährt n neuen Corsa mit Automatik, soo schlecht empfand ich das gar nicht.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja, es gibt z.b. im astra insgesamt 3 automatiken (für jeweils eine motorisierung), zwei davon reichlich untermotorisiert, und die dritte eine 4-stufen-automatik. 

für den 2l-turbo gibts gar nix. panne sowas. statt dessen gibts im insignivectra eine schilderkennung.


----------



## Zoon (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, Bremsen beim 350Z -> 2000€ rundherum oder so.
> 
> Der Mazda RX8 ist wirklich die bessere Alternative...



Wobei im Sinne von "alltagstauglichen" Sportwagen finde ich den Z wieder besser, der lässt sich auch schön niedrigtourig fahren, den Rx darf man immer schön jodeln sonst drängeln noch die 75 PS Gölfe von hinten 

Auch mit dem regelmäßgien Ölkontrollen da kommt nicht jeder mit klar, was beim Rx ja enorm wichtig ist.

@ VAG: Arbeitskollege fährt den Audi A6 (noch den ganze alten, vorher noch Audi 100 geheißen), der summt wie ne Biene obwohl der auch immer ganz schön hart rangenommen wird (Hänger ziehen etc.). Den neueren Modellen imsbesondere VW kann ich vom Innenraum nix abgewinnen, beim drin sitzen kommt alles so steril vor, es fühlt sich alles so nach "Intensivstation" an, grade die Basisaustattungen wo nix mit Holz(imitat), Leder etc. ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Wobei im Sinne von "alltagstauglichen" Sportwagen finde ich den Z wieder besser, der lässt sich auch schön niedrigtourig fahren, den Rx darf man immer schön jodeln sonst drängeln noch die 75 PS Gölfe von hinten


Hast du irgendwann schonmal einen RX gefahren?!
Ich hab mal einen besessen und kann daher sagen, das dasn völliger Unsinn ist, was du hier geschrieben hast...
Siehe meine Galerie!!


Zoon schrieb:


> Auch mit dem regelmäßgien Ölkontrollen da kommt nicht jeder mit klar, was beim Rx ja enorm wichtig ist.


Ich hab selten kontrolliert, ich hab einfach alle ~1000tkm 'nen halben Liter nachgekippt (7er brauchen ~doppelt so viel wie 8er), hat gepasst...
Nach dem Ölverbrauch kannst die Uhr stellen!

Und außerdem: bei 'nem 2 Takter würdest dich ja auch nicht beschweren, das man da Öl in 'nen Tank kippen muss, oder?!


k-b schrieb:


> Kumpel fährt n neuen Corsa mit Automatik, soo schlecht empfand ich das gar nicht.


Ich bin mal 'nen Meriva 1.6 mit AUtomatik gefahren, war wirklich richtig übel die Karre bzw das Getriebe...

Schaltpausen von 1-2 Sekunden, Anfahren war auch nicht sehr schön, ohne durchdrehende Räder fast unmöglich...


----------



## Stormbringer (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

alltagstaugliche sportwagen? da gibts eigentlich nur einen... 
135i


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ist nur 'ne heißgemachte Limo 
fürn "Sportwagen" fehlt das äußere 

Bei BMW wäre hier noch der Z4 zu nennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> spannend das opel in den kleineren modellen (corsa, astra) kein einziges gescheites automatik-getriebe verbaut. zf bietet genug kleine und standfeste wandler an.


 
Das ist die Kunst des so billig wie möglich.
Beim OPC gönnt sich Opel etwas, die kosten ja auch...
Beim Rest muss auf jeden Cent geguckt werden, da fällt schon mal ein gutes Getriebe bzw. Getriebeteile weg.
Ist echt ein Trauerspiel, aber wenn ich mir Opel gerade jetzt angucke..... 


Stormbringer schrieb:


> alltagstaugliche sportwagen? da gibts eigentlich nur einen...
> 135i


 
Ja, genau, den ollen, BMW.
Dann ist meiner aber auch ein Sportwagen.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> alltagstaugliche sportwagen? da gibts eigentlich nur einen...
> 135i



Da scheiden sich auch die Geister. (ich finde den 1er hässlich)
Mir fällt da noch C63 AMG und Audi RS4 ein. Und wer es etwas größer mag greift halt zu E63 AMG oder Audi RS6. Wobei es dann mehr Alltag als Sportwagen ist.


----------



## CeresPK (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich denke das beste gegenstück zum RS4 oder C63AMG ist immer noch der BMW M3 der ruft in mir viel mehr Emotionen hervor als etwa nen Audi RS4 oder nen C63AMG.
und dann gibts ja noch den M5 und M6
Und die nächste Generation des 1ers bekommt veilleicht auch endlich seine M Version.
BMW ist die einzige Marke aus Dt die mir was sportliche Autos angeht gefällt.
Und eben Opel wegen des wie ich finde schönsten Kompakten (Astra GTC/OPC)


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich denke das beste gegenstück zum RS4 oder C63AMG ist immer noch der BMW M3 der ruft in mir viel mehr Emotionen hervor als etwa nen Audi RS4 oder nen C63AMG.
> und dann gibts ja noch den M5 und M6
> Und die nächste Generation des 1ers bekommt veilleicht auch endlich seine M Version.
> BMW ist die einzige Marke aus Dt die mir was sportliche Autos angeht gefällt.
> Und eben Opel wegen des wie ich finde schönsten Kompakten (Astra GTC/OPC)



Der M3 ist in der Tat ein sehr schönes Fahrzeug, aber an ihm haftet irgendwie noch das Prollo-Image, finde ich zumindest. Audi und Mercedes haben da meiner Ansicht nach etwas mehr Stil. Wobei der Benz Understatement pur ist.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nissan Skyline R32 GT würde ich jetzt ma sagen, obwohl der von der alltagstauglichkeit ein bisschen entfernt ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wobei es dann mehr Alltag als Sportwagen ist.


Eben, ein fetter Motor macht noch lange keinen Sportwagen, dazu gehört viel mehr!

Und hier sind die Deutschen (außer einer, der gerad VAG gekauft hat ) nicht zu gebrauchen, für den kleinen Mann kann man hier nur auf japanische Erzeugnisse zurückgreifen, wobei auch die recht rar sind...


Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Nissan Skyline R32 GT würde ich jetzt ma sagen, obwohl der von der alltagstauglichkeit ein bisschen entfernt ist


Nö, wieso?!

Hat 'nen brauchbaren Kofferraum, bei der Anzahl der Sitze bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## CeresPK (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Der M3 ist in der Tat ein sehr schönes Fahrzeug, aber an ihm haftet irgendwie noch das Prollo-Image,...


Ja leider hast du da recht.
generell an hängt an BMW dieses Image dabei bauen die echt schöne Autos sogar den E46 finde ich sehr schön vor allem als Coupe
und der neue 7er sieht auch wieder richtig gut aus was ich aber schade finde das sie ja angeblich keinen neues Z4 Coupe rausbringen wollen


----------



## k-b (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was ist denn ein opc eigentlich?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Heiß gemachter Opel, sowas wie GTI oder so.

Sprich Turbogeladen, tiefergelegt und so...


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein opc eigentlich?



Das ist die Sportmarke von Opel.


----------



## CeresPK (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Quanti etwa fährt einen OPC.
Ein OPC ist ein Opel Astra (gibts aber auch als Corsa/Meriva/Vectra/Zafira) mit schnuckeliger Verspoilerung und etwas aufgeladenem Motor ab Werk.
Ich finde ihn süß, Ist praktisch das gegenpart zum Golf GTI/R32 ich glaube der OPC ist Leistungsmäßig dazwischen

achja fast hätte ichs vergessen

OPC = *O*pel *P*erformance *C*enter


----------



## SilentKilla (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mit AMG und M vergleichbar?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ganz grob.

Aber auch nur ganz ganz grob.


----------



## freakywilli3 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Fahr n Opel Omega B Caravan 2.0i also 85kw 116Ps was aber für mich reicht.

Als Firmenwagen Fahr ich nen VW T5 Hochdach bzw einen Renault Kangoo oder einen VW Caddy jeh nach anliegen.


----------



## CeresPK (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja kann man vergleichen sind eben der Hausveredler von Opel.
genau wie STI (Subaru Technica International) von Subaru oder MPS (Mazda Performance Series oder einfach nur Mazdaspeed) bei Mazda


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was bei Opel früher noch GSI hieß (schmachte) nennt man heute OPC.
Turbogeladene Motoren für jede Farzeugart.
Gibts für Corsa, Agila, Meriva, Astra, Zafira und auch Vectra.
Was also bei VW GTI heißt und bei Ford ST/RS.




> ich glaube der OPC ist Leistungsmäßig dazwischen


 
Meiner liegt Leistungsmäßig über dem GTI/R32. 



> OPC = *O*pel *P*erformance *C*enter


 
Jep, hier mal schauen?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mazda 626 kombiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  mit neuen tüv ,yeah. wieder 2 jahre weiter....

davor nen citrön zx , davor nix..................


----------



## Zoon (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Kennt jemand schon den neuen Opel A3 Sportback Stretch?


----------



## Chris (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Kennt jemand schon den neuen Opel A3 Sportback Stretch?




wer kommt denn auf so eine schlechte idee oO


----------



## Las_Bushus (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich hab mal einen vw passat mit einer audi front gesehen...
aber passte irgendwie nicht ganz zum auto (der war viel zu schmal für so einen mächtigen kühlergrill)


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das mit dem audiopel ist echt arm


----------



## Fransen (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> das mit dem audiopel ist echt arm



/signed 
Total hässlich.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Besitzer ist arm. Mit mehr Geld hätte es ja für nen richtigen Audi gereicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, das Problem ist, das ein echter Audi kein RWD hat und somit ein reiner Frontkratzer ist...


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Stefan Payne! deine Aussage: du kannst VAG Fans nicht verstehen und es wurde ja Warscheinlich in sie hinein geprügelt oder sie kennen nix andres! ist der Oberschwachsinn³
1. für mich hat Audi nun nicht soviel mit der VAG am hut! Sie sind ein Tochter Unternehmen ja! Trotzdem liefern sie mit Abstand bessere Fahrzeuge ab! (wer das bestreitet lügt!) natürlich sind sie damit auch Teurer.... aber das soll ja nich mein Problem sein! der einzige VW der für mich in Frage kommen WÜRDE! wäre der Passat CC... da es aber schönere Audis gibt fällt er raus...!
2. Japaner Charakter???? xDDDDDD na super und wie erkennst du den? daran das 10 roboter mehr dran gearbeitet haben als bei z.b. Audi oder BMW? so ein bullshit!
3. Audi's bieten den selben Fahrspaß! und sind zudem *meist* Praktischer! natürlich ist nen RX7 oder RX8 nen schönes auto... bei mir geht der Praktische Aspekt in Verbindung mit Fahrspaß einfach vor! lol Fahr mal mit nem RX8 innen Baumarkt! Natürlich haben z.b. Toyota auch Praktische Autos... yeaha nen Yaris! Fahrspaß pur -.- (Avensis halte ich hingegen für Vertretbar)

Du laberst hier von Sportwagen oder Sport Coupe's! Ich bestreite nicht das die super und schön sind... doch das geht halt auf kosten der Alltagstauglichkeit! Als Wochenend Auto allerdings ne schöne abwechslung!

Frage zum Schluss: wieso Fahren Eigentlich alle KFZ Mechaniker/Mechatroniker die ich kenne nen Audi/BMW/Mercedes? die kennen sich doch normal so super aus! wieso nehmen sie dann kein Japaner wenn die ja soooooooo viel besser und unübertrefflich sind...! denk mal drüber nach! 

PS: OMG! RWD is ja so toll!  und vorallem so Praktisch! vorallem bei Vereister Straße der Oberbrüller Schlechthin! muss man haben sowat! wieso wieso wohl... fahren bei mir aufm berg (1.800 m) 80% Audi? na klar wir sind dumme Ötzis ausm Eis! -.- Falsch! wegen der Zuverlässigkeit und vorallem der Sicherheit! (quattro FTW...) da ****** ich doch auf RWD...

lg Stomper


----------



## CeresPK (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> Stefan Payne! deine Aussage: du kannst VAG Fans nicht verstehen und es wurde ja Warscheinlich in sie hinein geprügelt oder sie kennen nix andres! ist der Oberschwachsinn³
> 1. für mich hat Audi nun nicht soviel mit der VAG am hut! Sie sind ein Tochter Unternehmen ja! Trotzdem liefern sie mit Abstand bessere Fahrzeuge ab! (wer das bestreitet lügt!) natürlich sind sie damit auch Teurer.... aber das soll ja nich mein Problem sein! der einzige VW der für mich in Frage kommen WÜRDE! wäre der Passat CC... da es aber schönere Audis gibt fällt er raus...!
> 2. Japaner Charakter???? xDDDDDD na super und wie erkennst du den? daran das 10 roboter mehr dran gearbeitet haben als bei z.b. Audi oder BMW? so ein bullshit!
> 3. Audi's bieten den selben Fahrspaß! und sind zudem *meist* Praktischer! natürlich ist nen RX7 oder RX8 nen schönes auto... bei mir geht der Praktische Aspekt in Verbindung mit Fahrspaß einfach vor! lol Fahr mal mit nem RX8 innen Baumarkt! Natürlich haben z.b. Toyota auch Praktische Autos... yeaha nen Yaris! Fahrspaß pur -.- (Avensis halte ich hingegen für Vertretbar)
> ...



und was ist etwa mit neim Impreza WRX Kombi der ferbindet wie ich finde besser Fahrspaß und Alltagstaiglichkeit in einem als es etwa ein A3 Sportback tut


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> Stefan Payne! deine Aussage: du kannst VAG Fans nicht verstehen und es wurde ja Warscheinlich in sie hinein geprügelt oder sie kennen nix andres! ist der Oberschwachsinn³


Nein, ist es nicht, denn wenn man ein Fan von etwas ist, kann mans auch begründen.
VAG Fans hingegen können nicht begründen, warum sie VAG mögen, sie machen nur alles andere schlecht und beleidigen auch gern Leute die anderer Meinung sind.

Ich kann meine Vorliebe für Japaner begründen: sie haben meist ein klares Konzept, trauen sich auch mal etwas mehr und machen dinge meist richtig und nicht nur halb.
Siehe z.B. Mazda MX5, der zwar den Ruf eines Frauenautos hat, aber auch sehr spaßig zu fahren sein soll.
Siehe Mazda RX7 und 8, der Kreiskolbenmotor macht einfach laune, wenn man sich drauf einlässt und die Vorurteile hinter sich.
Siehe Toyota MR2 SW20 -> kleine Rennsemmel, vom Fahrverhalten her SUpersportwagen ähnlich -> Ferrari des armen Mannes (gibt auch Ferrari Bodykits dafür, so dass ein SW20 nur schwer von einem F40 zu unterscheiden ist)



Stomper schrieb:


> 1. für mich hat Audi nun nicht soviel mit der VAG am hut! Sie sind ein Tochter Unternehmen ja! Trotzdem liefern sie mit Abstand bessere Fahrzeuge ab! (wer das bestreitet lügt!) natürlich sind sie damit auch Teurer.... aber das soll ja nich mein Problem sein! der einzige VW der für mich in Frage kommen WÜRDE! wäre der Passat CC... da es aber schönere Audis gibt fällt er raus...!


Ein Audi ist erstmal ein Charakter- und Gesichtsloses Auto, die vom Fahrverhalten nicht so toll sind, wie sie von den Audifahrern geredet werden.
Die Technik drin ist und bleibt VAG, bei den größeren weniger, bei den kleineren mehr, so auch die Gefühllosigkeit der Lenkung oder des Bremspedals...

Oder willst du etwa sagen, das es Sinn macht, das ein A3 und A8 im Rückspiegel nicht zu unterscheiden sind?`


Stomper schrieb:


> 2. Japaner Charakter???? xDDDDDD na super und wie erkennst du den? daran das 10 roboter mehr dran gearbeitet haben als bei z.b. Audi oder BMW? so ein bullshit!


Setz dich mal rein und fahr mal was sportliches aus Japan, dann weißt du es.

Ich bin z.B. mal einen Toyota Avensis T22 gefahren, der war von vorn bis hinten eher auf Komfort ausgelegt, Sitze ebenso wie das Fahrwerk.
Im Gegensatz dazu der Golf4, der weder Fisch noch Fleisch war, Sitze fand ich z.B. nicht sonderlich toll/komfortabel und das Fahrwerk ist einfach nur Mist, auch der Motor (beide Diesel) war sehr laut und die Laufruhe war aus dem letzten Jahrtausend, auch lies die Leistung ab 3500 Drehungen spürbar nach...
Ganz im Gegensatz zum Toyota, dessen Diesel auch recht leise war und auch schön rund lief, trotz etwa 60-70tkm mehr aufm Tacho, das Fahrverhalten vom Diesel war auch besser, zog bis 4000 Drehungen durch, erst dann ließ die Leistung nach.


Stomper schrieb:


> 3. Audi's bieten den selben Fahrspaß!


Nein, tun sie nicht!
Allein schon weils Frontkratzer mit einer miesen Gewichtsverteilung sind.
Das ist etwas, das zu Fahrspaß dazu gehört, genau wie eine direkte Lenkung und ein direktes (und eher hartes) Bremspedal, wie es mein Toyota hat oder mein alter RX7 FC hatte.


Stomper schrieb:


> und sind zudem *meist* Praktischer! natürlich ist nen RX7 oder RX8 nen schönes auto... bei mir geht der Praktische Aspekt in Verbindung mit Fahrspaß einfach vor!


Der einzige Nachteil den mein RX7 FC gegenüber dem Golf hatte, war die hohe Ladekante und das man hinten niemanden über 160cm reinsetzen sollte.

Der Kofferraum ist aber nicht so viel kleiner als beim Golf, zumal ich auch einen sehr breiten Laderaum hab.

Quizfrage: ich hab 3 Autos:
Mazda RX7 FC, Toyota Avensis T22 und Golf4 (non Variant), in welchem Auto transportiere ich meine 1200mmx1600mm Galant Tischplatte vom Ikea nach Hause?



Stomper schrieb:


> lol Fahr mal mit nem RX8 innen Baumarkt!


Ich war letztens mit meiner Supra erst im Baumarkt und hab erst ein paar Säcke Mörtel geholt, ebenso hab ich ein paar Dachlatten geholt, einmal in der mitte Durchgeschnitten.
Passte allerbest, auch das Fahrverhalten mit 240kg mehr auf der Hinterachse war OK.

Was wolltest eigentlich nochmal sagen?!


Stomper schrieb:


> Natürlich haben z.b. Toyota auch Praktische Autos... yeaha nen Yaris! Fahrspaß pur -.- (Avensis halte ich hingegen für Vertretbar)


Und jetzt stell dem Jaris mal den Lupo bzw Fox gegenüber...
Bist schonmal 'nen Lupo gefahren??

Also ich schon, fands richtig übel...
den 1.0l mit 50PS...


Stomper schrieb:


> Du laberst hier von Sportwagen oder Sport Coupe's! Ich bestreite nicht das die super und schön sind... doch das geht halt auf kosten der Alltagstauglichkeit! Als Wochenend Auto allerdings ne schöne abwechslung!


Richtig und welche AUtos in dieser Kategorie haben die Deutschen nochmal??
Bis 30t€ und RWD?!
Richtig, keins!
Außer eventuell einen BMW Z4, aber auch nur gerade eben so...

Bei den Japanern gibts hier den Mazda MX5, der RX8 ist auch nicht teuer, der 350Z ist aber schon deutlich drüber...

Und alle RWD und nicht so eine verarsche wie Audi TT oder der Golf Minus aka Scirocco...

Früher gabs hier auch mal den Toyota MR2, aber der wird ja bald mit dem Toyobaru einen Nachfolger bekommen (OK, eigentlich eher die Celica)...



Stomper schrieb:


> Frage zum Schluss: wieso Fahren Eigentlich alle KFZ Mechaniker/Mechatroniker die ich kenne nen Audi/BMW/Mercedes? die kennen sich doch normal so super aus! wieso nehmen sie dann kein Japaner wenn die ja soooooooo viel besser und unübertrefflich sind...! denk mal drüber nach!


Weil die meisten KFZler keine Ahnung haben und nur das fahren, was sie immer gefahren sind... 

Oder einfach das fahren, wovon sie am meisten Ahnung haben...


Stomper schrieb:


> PS: OMG! RWD is ja so toll!  und vorallem so Praktisch! vorallem bei Vereister Straße der Oberbrüller Schlechthin! muss man haben sowat! wieso wieso wohl... fahren bei mir aufm berg (1.800 m) 80% Audi? na klar wir sind dumme Ötzis ausm Eis! -.- Falsch! wegen der Zuverlässigkeit und vorallem der Sicherheit! (quattro FTW...) da ****** ich doch auf RWD...


Man merkt, das du noch nie ein RWD Gefährt gefahren bist, auch im Winter nicht.
Im gegensatz zu dir hab ich schon einige RWD Gefährte gefahren, OK, eigentlich nur zwei aber das reicht ja eigentlich...

Anyway: wer sich bei vereister Straße ins AUto setzt, ist lebensmüde, da ists egal, mit was man fährt.
Auf Schnee hingegen hab ich mitm RX7 FC eher mehr grip gehabt als mit einem Frontgetriebenen, auch mehr Spaß, was meine Tante verneinte, die nach den paar Metern erstmal 'nen Köm zur Beruhigung brauchte, weil ich ein paar Kurven recht eckig gefahren bin oder quer durch die Hauptstraße...


----------



## SilentKilla (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Stefan Payne 

Ansicht- und Geschmacksache ist und bleib Ansicht- und Geschmacksache.

Bei Autos bin ich ziemlich liberal, da jedoch mein erstes eigens gekauftes Fahrzeug ein Benz war, hab ich mich auch ein wenig in die Marke verliebt.

Aber Japaner find ich teilweise voll geil, weil sie die Emotionen bieten, welche die deutschen Fahrzeugbauer, bis auf Porsche, nicht im Petto haben.

Bei mir stehen Nissan Skyline und Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution ganz oben. Impreza find ich auch sehr geil, aber nur die alten Modelle. Der aktuelle sieht einfach nicht nach Impreza aus.

Man sollte hier niemanden für seine Autovorlieben verurteilen.

PS: RWD ist sehr geil, vor allem wenn man an der Ampel gegen einen PS-stärkeren Frontkratzer gewinnt  und im Winter hat man mehr Spaß als die anderen. In der Hinsicht freue ich mich schon auf den Winter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil die meisten KFZler keine Ahnung haben und nur das fahren, was sie immer gefahren sind...
> 
> Oder einfach das fahren, wovon sie am meisten Ahnung haben...


 
Sie fahren die Dinger deshalb, weil sie sie gleich bei sich reparieren können. 
Für andere Marken sind sie nicht ausgebildet. 

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Pupme-Düse-Diesel bei VGA?
Die Dinger fallen reihenweise auseinander.

OK, Japaner habe ich noch nie gefahren, aber meine Firma hat drei Firmenlimousinen. Es sind alle drei Lexus (oder sinds dann Lexen? ).



Edit:
@Stefan:
Wo liegt eigentlich dein Rekord, was Zitate in eigenen Texten unterbringen angeht?


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also Audi hat mit dem Facelift einen der markantesten Autogesichter geschaffen das ich kenne


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Also Audi hat mit dem Facelift einen der markantesten Autogesichter geschaffen das ich kenne


 
Du meinst den Single Frame Grill?
Ich finde den total ätzend.
Lieber was dezenter und nicht so'n proll.
Schau dich doch mal um. Bei allen neuen Wagen gibts den "bösen Blick" jetzt frei Haus.
Was sollen die Tuner denn da noch machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Bei Autos bin ich ziemlich liberal, da jedoch mein erstes eigens gekauftes Fahrzeug ein Benz war, hab ich mich auch ein wenig in die Marke verliebt.


Mir ist egal, was ich unterm Hintern hab, hauptsache RWD und klingt gut.
Besonders der Kreiskolbenmotor hats mir angetan, auch wenn viele dagegen flamen, so fährt er sich doch sehr angenehm...

Und hier gibts ja nicht allzu viel auswahl...


SilentKilla schrieb:


> Aber Japaner find ich teilweise voll geil, weil sie die Emotionen bieten, welche die deutschen Fahrzeugbauer, bis auf Porsche, nicht im Petto haben.


Sie bauen teilweise auch recht mutige Fahrze!
Der MR2 SW20 zum Beispiel oder aber Mazda mit den RX.

Die Fahrzeuge haben auch ein Konzept und versuchen nicht irgendwas zu sein was sie nicht sind...
Die Deutschen sind hier besonders gut, uns einzureden, was sportlich ist und so weiter...
*Einen dicken Motor macht noch kein sportliches Auto, ganz im Gegenteil, ein sportliches Auto braucht keinen dicken Motor!*

So würd ich nie im Traum behaupten wollen, das mein Toyota in irgendeiner weise sportlich ist!! Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist ein GT und kein Sportwagen bzw eine plattgekloppte Limosine...


SilentKilla schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen Nissan Skyline und Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution ganz oben. Impreza find ich auch sehr geil, aber nur die alten Modelle. Der aktuelle sieht einfach nicht nach Impreza aus.


Ansichtssache 
Hier musste sich Subaru leider den Europäern beugen, so ein WRX STI mit goldenen Felgen macht aber schon einiges her, hab sowas letztens aufm Parkplatz von familla gesehen, RHD und Isle of Man Kennzeichen..

Ein Skyline ist auch schonmal an mir vorbeigefahren, naja mir gefällt er nicht so, zumal nur als RHD erhältlich.


SilentKilla schrieb:


> Man sollte hier niemanden für seine Autovorlieben verurteilen.


Man sollte immer versuchen argumente für seine Aussagen zu finden und auch seine Ansichten mit Argumenten untermauern (oder zumindest es versuchen)...

z.B. FWD vs RWD -> RWD bringt einfach mehr Kraft auf die Straße, man hat beim beschleunigen keine Einflüsse in der Lenkung, der Reifenverschleiß ist gleichmäßiger.
Bei FWD verschleißen ja quasi nur die Reifen vorn.


SilentKilla schrieb:


> PS: RWD ist sehr geil, vor allem wenn man an der Ampel gegen einen PS-stärkeren Frontkratzer gewinnt  und im Winter hat man mehr Spaß als die anderen. In der Hinsicht freue ich mich schon auf den Winter.


Ganz genau 

Ich wundere mich bei meinem Toyota auch immer wieder, wie viel Kraft der auf die Straße bringen kann, wenn ich bei dem aufs Pedal perre dauerts (bei trockener Straße) sehr lange bis der Grip verloren geht, gerade auch beim beschleunigen in scharfen Kurven (na, wo braucht man das?  )


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie fahren die Dinger deshalb, weil sie sie gleich bei sich reparieren können.
> Für andere Marken sind sie nicht ausgebildet.


Genauso schauts aus!
Fahr hier mal bei den örtlichen freien Werkstatt mit 'nem Japaner aufn Hof, die stehen dann vorm Auto wien Ochs vorm Berg...

Bei Toyota T22(FL) und MA70 sowie Mazda RX7 FC bin ich derjenige, der denen was vom Auto erzählt und der weiß was zu tun wäre 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit dem Pupme-Düse-Diesel bei VGA?
> Die Dinger fallen reihenweise auseinander.


Naja, bei Toyota zerbröselte es die Kupplungen und Schwungscheiben bei den Dieseln um 2000, sonst kenne ich eigentlich keine nenenswerten Motorenprobleme bei Japanern...

OK, bei den 1ZZ Motoren (1,8l, ~140PS, in allen Toyotas) gabs/gibts 'nen höheren Ölverbrauch, besonders im MR2 ist der aufgetreten.
Toyota hat sich zwar auch recht lange gewehrt dagegen, aber irgendwann haben sie die Flucht nach vorn angetreten und die Garantie auf den Motor für diesen Fehler auf 7 Jahre erhöht.

So wird dann halt mal der Shortblock ausgetauscht, wenn der Motor etwas mehr Öl verbraucht...

Ein Deutscher hätte hier gesagt, das das normal ist.
Upps, das hat VAG sogar gemacht, beim "Legendären" 1.4l/16V Motor im Golf4, der ja unter anderem dafür bekannt war, bei hohen Minusgraden einzufrieren...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, Japaner habe ich noch nie gefahren, aber meine Firma hat drei Firmenlimousinen. Es sind alle drei Lexus (oder sinds dann Lexen? ).


Solltest du mal nachholen 
 Wobei es hier auch stark drauf ankommt, was du fährs.
'normale' Autos werden eher weich abgestimmt, willst was hartes fahren, schau dich mal bei Mazda um, nach einem RX7 FC oder RX8 bzw dem MX5.
Mazda ist auch bekannt dafür richtig gute Fahrwerke abzuliefern, auf verdammt hohem Niveau...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> @Stefan:
> Wo liegt eigentlich dein Rekord, was Zitate in eigenen Texten unterbringen angeht?


Keine Ahnung, solche langen Monsterpostings sind aber in meinem alten Forum nicht unüblich gewesen, ist nicht ohne Grund so das das 3DCenter so viele Postings bei so wenig Threads hat 



Fabian schrieb:


> Also Audi hat mit dem Facelift einen der markantesten Autogesichter geschaffen das ich kenne


Du meinst doch hoffentlich nicht den Singleframegrill?!

Den finden nämlich irgendwie die meisten ziemlich schrecklich, gerade die wo nicht so fixiert auf eine Marke sind und alle Autos mögen, fanden diese 'Erfindung' ziemlich bekloppt.

Ebenso dass ein A3 von einem Laien nicht von einem A6 oder A8 unterschieden werden kann, wurd sehr stark kritisiert, stichwort überholprestige.


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich bin schon RWD gefahren und es gibt mir einfach nix! Gefühllose Lenkung darfst du Audi nicht unterstellen! da sie besonders auf die Präzision der Lenkung ein Großes Augenmerk legen! Bei VW pflichte ich dir bei! (der Golf 4 meiner Schwiegermutter ist der Horror...) mein A3 hingegen lenkt sich äußerst präzise... (wir haben noch einen TT dessen lenkung leider sehr schwergängig ist da er riesige Walzen drauf hat)
zum Thema Diesel... meiner Schnurrt wie ein kätzchen und zieht bis ca. 4200 durch ohne an leistung zu verlieren! beim golf gebe ich dir recht! die leistung setzt bei unsren erst bei ca. 1800-2000 ein und fällt bei 3500 aus... mein audi allerdings beißt von unten an (ca. ab 1300) und hört wie gesagt bei ca. 4200 auf!
Das Fahrwerk ist auch sehr angenehm... nicht schwammig wie beim golf und nicht brett hart wie beim TT... der perfekte mittelweg! (hehe der TT hat ja auch nen Gewinde Fahrwerk drin... das bis zum anschlag nach unten geschraubt ist)

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung das der erste A3 (ab 1997) der beste der 3 Versionen ist! Ein kollege fährt nen neuen A3 S-line... und hat keine Chance trotz 15 PS mehr... 
Hab neulich meinen KFZ Mechaniker gefragt nachdem er ihn Probe gefahren ist... Und geht gut oder? Er: das schwein geht wie nen Teufel (der Mann is 67 und weiß wovon er redet... und ja er hat das wortwörtlich gesagt) 

Wie gerne würde ich dich mal mit meinem Auto Fahren lassen  um dich vom Gegenteil zu Überzeugen! 

Ich für meinen Teil bin in noch keinem auto gesessen das mich mehr überzeugt hat als meines! Das ist auch keine Markenbrille oder... *das muss er ja sagen* sonder einfach die Warheit... vieleicht hatte ich einfach nur glück mit dem Baby... aber 100% sicher bin ich mir darin... würdest du ne runde mit ihm Fahren wäre deine Einstellung dem gegenüber vieleicht ein bissl anders!Ich auch einfach nur sagen das er echt nen Höllenspaß macht da er so unheimlich agil, spritzig und bissig zu fahren ist... er liegt in jeder noch so engen kurve Stabil und bleibt präzise! (kurven haben wir hier ne menge )

Willst du eigentlich behaupten du hättest mehr Ahnung von autos als nen KFZ Mechaniker? irgendiwie leicht übertrieben he? 

lg Stomper


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> Willst du eigentlich behaupten du hättest mehr Ahnung von autos als nen KFZ Mechaniker? irgendiwie leicht übertrieben he?


Von AUtos allgemein nicht, von meinen Autos (also RX7 FC und Toyota Supra) hingegen schon, da kann mir so schnell kein KFZler was drüber erzählen...

Die meisten KFZler könnten mir sicherlich nichtmal was über den Motor meines ehemaligen RX7 FCs sagen, geschweige denn den Kolben malen...


----------



## CeresPK (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Von AUtos allgemein nicht, von meinen Autos (also RX7 FC und Toyota Supra) hingegen schon, da kann mir so schnell kein KFZler was drüber erzählen...
> 
> Die meisten KFZler könnten mir sicherlich nichtmal was über den Motor meines ehemaligen RX7 FCs sagen, geschweige denn den Kolben malen...


Ohh doch wenn jemaand in einer Mazdawerkstatt arbeitet die sich auch Wankelmotoren spezialisiert hat.
von dennen es in Dt aber leider nur sehr sehr wenige gibt.
Genauso wie es den RX7 FD kaum in Dt. gibt (würde zu gern mal mit einem durch die gegend düsen)


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ohh doch wenn jemaand in einer Mazdawerkstatt arbeitet die sich auch Wankelmotoren spezialisiert hat.


Stimmt, aber die kannst an einer Hand abzählen...

Hier oben wäre der nächste Rudolf Hoffmann in Zernien, ~250km entfernt, der nächste wäre dann Andy Brocke irgendwo im Ruhrpott und dann ist man auch schon bei Pim in den Niederlanden und Iwan um München.


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Trotzdem A3 ist nicht A3!

1.: was ne geile Karre... an dem stimmt einfach alles am Fahrverhalten... die Innenaustattung ist Schlicht und trotzdem relativ Zeitlos... sehe jetzt noch neue autos mit Vergleichbarer Ausstattung
nie hat audi bessere Motoren gebaut als in dieser Reihe... die Übersetzung ist Perfekt für alle Lebenslagen (schnelle Beschleunigung... relativ Hohe Endgeschwindigkeit von 200 bis 210 kmh...) ja das schafft er nicht nur Bergab sonder auch auf gerader Strecke... aber halt bei knapp 4000 touren was dem Spritverbrauch nicht unbedingt förderlich ist!

2.: naja der ist halt der Übergang von der kleinen Rennsemmel zum Komfort Automobil! Optisch gefällt er mir besser als der neue! da er ein schöneres Heck hat und die Front nicht so aufdringlich ist!

3.: ist halt nen Komfort Automobil... weiches Fahrwerk, gute lenkung (mit abstand nicht so gut wie beim 1.), recht schwergänig... für spaß nicht gebaut... außer man baut was am Fahrwerk um 

Mein Neuer: wird der Audi A1... kommt Ende 2009/Anfang 2010, ich hoffe er ist eher ne Rennsemmel wie mein derzeitiger A3 ist da er ca. die gleiche Größe hat... (der neue A3 ist in meinen Augen eher ein Kombi und um einiges Größer als meiner) hoffentlich Ähnlich leicht ist!
Denke es wird (falls er gleichzeitig kommt) nen S1 wegen Fahrwerk usw. wenn nicht bau ich es selber um...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Na ja, wie viele Wankel-Mazdas fahren auch herum. Genauso kannst du fragen, wer sich mit den alten Rolls Royce 6,75l Turbomotoren auskennt. Das werden nicht mehr sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> Mein Neuer: wird der Audi A1... kommt Ende 2009/Anfang 2010, ich hoffe er ist eher ne Rennsemmel wie mein derzeitiger A3 ist da er ca. die gleiche Größe hat... (der neue A3 ist in meinen Augen eher ein Kombi und um einiges Größer als meiner) hoffentlich Ähnlich leicht ist!
> Denke es wird (falls er gleichzeitig kommt) nen S1 wegen Fahrwerk usw. wenn nicht bau ich es selber um...


 
Mal ne blöde Frage.
Der A3 hat ja die Plattform des Golf, welche hat denn der A1, die des Polo?


----------



## Fransen (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage.
> Der A3 hat ja die Plattform des Golf, welche hat denn der A1, die des Polo?



Ja genau, die des kommenden Polo, diese wird angeblich aber, ich zitiere:" fahrdynamisch deutlich verschärft".


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

soweit ich weiß basiert er auf keinem VW Modell... da er Größer als ein Polo und nen Stück kleiner als nen Golf ist (wobei der golf 5 nun echt ziemlich klein ist oder nich O.o)
viel Informationen gibts halt noch nicht... außer die Motorisierung und ca. Preis. hab mal zusammenstellen lassen und bin mit nem 140ps Diesel auf ca. 24.000 € gekommen... den schnickschnack lasse ich natürlich weg... wer brauch schon Kurvenfahrlicht? is bis jetz ohne gegangen und wird es auch weiterhin!

lg Stomper


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ja genau, die des kommenden Polo, diese wird angeblich aber, ich zitiere:" fahrdynamisch deutlich verschärft".


 
Aha, fahrdynamisch verbessert, guter Spruch, warten wir es mal ab.
Allerdings finde ich es beängstigend, dass heute Autos immer sportlicher und Leistungsstärker sein müssen.



Stomper schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß basiert er auf keinem VW Modell... da er Größer als ein Polo und nen Stück kleiner als nen Golf ist (wobei der golf 5 nun echt ziemlich klein ist oder nich O.o)
> viel Informationen gibts halt noch nicht... außer die Motorisierung und ca. Preis. hab mal zusammenstellen lassen und bin mit nem 140ps Diesel auf ca. 24.000 € gekommen... den schnickschnack lasse ich natürlich weg... wer brauch schon Kurvenfahrlicht? is bis jetz ohne gegangen und wird es auch weiterhin!
> 
> lg Stomper


 
Doch, doch, alle Autos im VW Konzern teilen sich innerhalb der bestimmten Größen die Plattform.
Das beste Beispiel ist die Golf-Plattform.
Da gibts den Golf, A3, was von Skoda, den TT und auch Seat.
Ein gutes Beispiel für eine geänderte Plattform ist der Škoda Octavia.
Der basiert auf eine verlängerte Golf Plattform, obwohl das Auto deutlich größer ist.
Aber am Radstand konnte man die Schwäche des Oktavia sehen.
Beim A1 wird das nicht anders sein. Modulare Bauweise senkt die Kosten, kein Autohersteller kann es sich mehr leisten, eine komplett neue Plattform zu entwickeln und dann daraus nur ein Auto zu machen.
Erst die Vielfalt sorgt ja für ansprechende Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ach btw:
Wie findet ihr eigentlich die aktuellen Jaguars?


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

seeeeeeeeehr sweet  ich überleg grad ob ich mir nen alten Porsche 944 als wochenend auto kaufen soll^^... gehört zwar nicht dazu aber kennt sich wer mit dem modell aus?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich denk du magst keine Japaner und dann findest du ein Auto, das auf einer japanischen Plattform aufbaut, nicht schlecht? 

Hier wird übrigens die RX-8 Plattform verwendet.


----------



## Stomper (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

die optik der neuen Jaguar modelle gefällt mir aber gut 
blätter mal zurück... glaub 1 oder 2 seiten... und dann schreib nochmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ach btw:
> Wie findet ihr eigentlich die aktuellen Jaguars?


 
Wie sehen die denn aus, hast du einen Link?
Wurde Jaguar nicht letztens von Ford an Tata verkauft?


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Fahre als Motorrad eine Suzuki GSX 750 mit 86PS mit Bos Auspuff (geiler KLang und geil laut)

Mein Auto:
Ein Golf V Edition Bj. 08.08,Schwarz Perleffekt,Sportfahrwerk (VW 20mm tiefer),1,4TSI Motor 140PS
Für das Frühjahr sind ein Satz Brock B21 angepeilt!

War eine sehr gute Entscheidung mir die Kiste noch neu zu kaufen bevor der 6er kam...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Fahre als Motorrad eine Suzuki GSX 750 mit 86PS mit Bos Auspuff (geiler KLang und geil laut)
> 
> Meine Frau gestattet mir nicht Motorad zu fahren.
> 
> ...


 
Schwarz ist immer gut. 
Welche Felgengröße hast du denn genommen, 17 oder 18''?
Ich habe 18'' und es sieht einfach nur fett aus.
OK, jetzt habe ich Winterreifen drauf, Standardgröße und 16''.


----------



## Mosed (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Besonders der Kreiskolbenmotor hats mir angetan, auch wenn viele dagegen flamen, so fährt er sich doch sehr angenehm...
> 
> 
> z.B. FWD vs RWD -> RWD bringt einfach mehr Kraft auf die Straße, ... der Reifenverschleiß ist gleichmäßiger.
> Bei FWD verschleißen ja quasi nur die Reifen vorn.



@kreiskolbenmotor: Der ist auch an sich gut - das Problem ist nur weiterhin der Verbrauch.
Die 10,x L auf 100 km im mazda RX8 bei ca 150kW ist schon ne Ansage. Und das ist ja der modernste Wankel.



Ein RDW kann schon mehr Kraft übertragen aufgrund der Tatsache, dass beim Anfahren die Karosserie nickt. Aber es gibt ja noch solche Sachen wie Anfahrnickausgleich.

Und wirklich bemerkbar machen wird sich das nur, wenn der Motor ordentlich Leistung hat. 
Ob man 50 kW hinten oder vorne übertragen will.... Ob man das merkt??

Einen Vorteil hat ein RWD auf jeden Fall beim Bergauffahren. Da sich das Gewicht dann ja nach hinten verlagert.

Darum soll man es mit nem FDW ja auch rückwärts versuchen, wenn es vorwärts nicht mehr klappt 


Reifenverschleiß: das bleibt sich voll gleich. beim FWD ist der Verschleiß mehr vorne, beim RWD hinten... 
Wobei ein FWD angeblich vorne etwas mehr Verschleiß hat als ein RDW hinten.
Aber warum gibt es wohl diese Sache, die Reifen nach ner Zeit vorne-hinten zu tauschen?



Ich fahr nen BMW 320i - den E30. Mit nem viel zu hohem Verbrauch. Mit den Wankelverbrauch wäre ich noch gut dabei


----------



## CeresPK (20. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Fahre als Motorrad eine Suzuki GSX 750 mit 86PS mit Bos Auspuff (geiler KLang und geil laut)
> 
> Mein Auto:
> Ein Golf V Edition Bj. 08.08,Schwarz Perleffekt,Sportfahrwerk (VW 20mm tiefer),1,4TSI Motor 140PS
> ...



naja wenn ich erhlkich bin gefällt mir der Glof VI besser als der Golf V


----------



## Fabian (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

zum Thema
Wenn ich die schwarze Kawasaki Ninja ZX-R10 von dem vater von nem kumpel seinem Vater sehe...einfach nur hammer das ding


----------



## McZonk (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mal 2-3 Bilder von dem Gerät :


----------



## Fabian (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

schick wie gesagt
bei uns kommt anfang des jahres der neue A6+ neuer A4 ins haus


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwarz ist immer gut.
> Welche Felgengröße hast du denn genommen, 17 oder 18''?
> Ich habe 18'' und es sieht einfach nur fett aus.
> OK, jetzt habe ich Winterreifen drauf, Standardgröße und 16''.


 
Habe seit vorgestern Winterreifen/Stahlfelgen 15"

Sonst habe ich die Serien Alus drauf.Will mir aber im Frühjahr ein Satz Brock B21 in 17" holen da ich den Golf V so wie er jetzt ist mit dem original Vw Sportfahrwerk schon sehr hart finde.Bei 18" müsste ich ja mit noch weniger Reifenquerschnitt unterwegs sein und ich will mit 225/45/17 noch ein wenig Restkomfort haben.Klar 18" sind geil aber wie gesagt....


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Habe seit vorgestern Winterreifen/Stahlfelgen 15"


 
Jep, bin ganz froh, dass ich meine Winterreifen letztens raufgezogen habe. 
Wenn ich daran denke, wie es heute Morgen bei uns aussah. 
Habe auf der Serienalufelge Winterreifen mit 215/16 drauf.



orca26 schrieb:


> Sonst habe ich die Serien Alus drauf.Will mir aber im Frühjahr ein Satz Brock B21 in 17" holen da ich den Golf V so wie er jetzt ist mit dem original Vw Sportfahrwerk schon sehr hart finde.Bei 18" müsste ich ja mit noch weniger Reifenquerschnitt unterwegs sein und ich will mit 225/45/17 noch ein wenig Restkomfort haben.Klar 18" sind geil aber wie gesagt....


 
Ich habe als Sommerreifen 235/40/18 auf OZ-Racing Felgen.
19 Zoll würden auch noch gehen, aber zu teuer.
17 Zoll am Golf sieht doch auch sehr geschmeidig aus. Und Recht haste, etwas Restkomfort braucht man schon, aber dafür habe ich ja das aktive Fahrwerk und die verstellbaren Konis.


----------



## k-b (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was sind denn da schon für Schmierer auf der hinteren Türe?


----------



## McZonk (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dreck und dumme Refelxionen. Hat keinen Kratzer


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



> Ich habe als Sommerreifen 235/40/18 auf OZ-Racing Felgen.
> 19 Zoll würden auch noch gehen, aber zu teuer.
> 17 Zoll am Golf sieht doch auch sehr geschmeidig aus. Und Recht haste, etwas Restkomfort braucht man schon, aber dafür habe ich ja das aktive Fahrwerk und die verstellbaren Konis



Joa,so ein paar schöne OZ sind was leckeres... leider will ich nicht sooo viel ausgeben und liebäugel so halt nun mit den Brock B21.Brock ist nämlich 15 Minuten von hier.Dort wird man sehr freundlich und kompetent bedient und kann sogar Felgen "anprobieren"
Das Ding ist halt das dies zwar mein Auto ist aber meine Freundin das Ding auch mit benutzt.Die Weiber können nicht immer gut mit so feinen Sachen wie den Autos umgehen so sind manche Dinge wie schicke OZ halt Perlen vor die Säue...

Übrigens,so ein Koni war früher das Nonplusultra... ists das heut`noch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Joa,so ein paar schöne OZ sind was leckeres... leider will ich nicht sooo viel ausgeben und liebäugel so halt nun mit den Brock B21.Brock ist nämlich 15 Minuten von hier.Dort wird man sehr freundlich und kompetent bedient und kann sogar Felgen "anprobieren"
> Das Ding ist halt das dies zwar mein Auto ist aber meine Freundin das Ding auch mit benutzt.Die Weiber können nicht immer gut mit so feinen Sachen wie den Autos umgehen so sind manche Dinge wie schicke OZ halt Perlen vor die Säue...


 
Warum hat meine Frau wohl ihr eigenes Auto und keinen Schlüssel für meins? 
Der Fiesta, den sie fährt, ist keine 2 Jahre alt aber schon Kratzer und Dellen an den Alus. Wenn ich daran denke, wie meine OZs aussehen würden. 



orca26 schrieb:


> Übrigens,so ein Koni war früher das Nonplusultra... ists das heut`noch?


 
Na ja, ist halt auch hier eine Geldfrage.
Du kannst auch H&R oder Bilstein nehmen, aber Konis in der Edel Version sind immer noch extraklasse.
Dann kostet die guten Konis aber auch schon schlappe 2000€.
Aber ich kann sie verstellen wie ich lustig bin.
Allerdings habe ich sie auch "weich" gestellt, alles andere ist einfach zu hart. Da hobbelt man mehr über die Straße als dass man fährt.
Und ich will nicht in dieses Golf GTI tiefer härter breiter Milieu hineingeraten.


----------



## Zoon (21. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> 2. Japaner Charakter???? xDDDDDD na super und wie erkennst du den



Fahr mal den Nissan GT-R Probe und berichte erneut.


Ansonsten: Was passiert wen jemand nen Ford Probe (?) einem "Extrem Casemod" unterzieht?

DAS:

AudiWorld Forums: ford pR8be


----------



## Stormbringer (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Übrigens,so ein Koni war früher das Nonplusultra... ists das heut`noch?



meinst du fahrwerke? dann kw.


----------



## orca113 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> meinst du fahrwerke? dann kw.


 
Noch vor ein paar Jahren hätte man mir in Sachen Tuning und Autos und blah nix vorgemacht aber inzwischen bin ich älter und reifer und habe für so einen extremes Tuning nix mehr übrig... KW galt damals als das Gewindefahrwerk.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Noch vor ein paar Jahren hätte man mir in Sachen Tuning und Autos und blah nix vorgemacht aber inzwischen bin ich älter und reifer und habe für so einen extremes Tuning nix mehr übrig... KW galt damals als das Gewindefahrwerk.


 
Jep, als ich mein Auto gekauft habe, war ja auch schon alles fertig verbaut und die Konis einfach zu hart eingestellt.
Jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr weicher stellen und sie sind im Prinzip immer noch zu hart. 
Aber man gewöhnt sich daran.
Das Fahrverhalten ist aber super, besonders mit dem Aktiv-Elektronik-Schrott, den der OPC am Werk drin hat.
Der Nachteil bei KWist meiner Meinung nach, dass sie zusehr auf Maximum fixiert sind. Die schraubt man nach unten und dann ist's hart härter, extrem, nee mir zu sehr zu hart.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das ist zwar nicht meiner aber der stand gestern oder so vor meiner haustür




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Chris (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das ist zwar nicht meiner aber der stand gestern oder so vor meiner haustür
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe,für nen 1€ ,mehr aber auch nich


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Chris schrieb:


> hehe,für nen 1€ ,mehr aber auch nich


 
Immer noch besser als ein Moped.


----------



## orca113 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Nichtraucher!: Wie geil ist das denn!?


----------



## orca113 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Quantenslipstream: 





> den der OPC am Werk drin hat


 Opel!,nun ja du warst mir eigentlich ganz symphatisch...

Ne quatsch,aber du weisst ja wie das ist VW/Opel.... Rüsselsheim brennt-Wolfsburg lacht,Jeder Popel nen Opel,VW=Verliererwagen u.s.w.... da war früher immer so ein Fanboykrieg ganz extrem war das oben am Nürburgring wenn man sich getroffen hat am "Brünnchen" wenn dann die VW Freaks auf die Opelz trafen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> @Quantenslipstream: Opel!,nun ja du warst mir eigentlich ganz symphatisch...


 
Jep, habe als 18 jähriger mit Corsa angefangen und bei Opel hängen geblieben. Mich haben die Autos bisher nie enttäuscht und sie sind immer recht günstig, auch im Unterhalt oder in der Werkstatt.



orca26 schrieb:


> Ne quatsch,aber du weisst ja wie das ist VW/Opel.... Rüsselsheim brennt-Wolfsburg lacht,Jeder Popel nen Opel,VW=Verliererwagen u.s.w.... da war früher immer so ein Fanboykrieg ganz extrem war das oben am Nürburgring wenn man sich getroffen hat am "Brünnchen" wenn dann die VW Freaks auf die Opelz trafen


 
Na ja, als Opel Fanboy würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen,
aber wenn ich denke, was VW inzwischen so für ihre Autos haben will. 
Den OPC hatte ich bei einem Händler in Kiel gesehen, gerade 5000km auf der Uhr und nicht mal 5 Monate alt.
Der war 12.000€ billiger als ein Golf R32 und hat mehr Dampf, außerdem sieht der sicht so bieder aus wie der Golf.
Mein Bekannter ist extremer Fanboy.
Der ist der Meinung, dass die Recaro Sportsitze das einzige sind, was an meinem Auto brauchbar ist.


----------



## orca113 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also dein Bekannter spinnt

Opel hat sich wie ich finde auch ganz schön gemacht,Noch vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich mir keinen geholt aber inzwischen ist wirklich etwas dabei was selbst mir gefällt.Was den Dampf angeht sowieso.Wenn ich an die Zeiten der GSIs denke

Ok,das ist wahr das VW sehr teuer ist.Meine Meinung ist halt genau wie bei dir ich war mit ihnen immer zufrieden.So nun auch mit dem den ich jetzt fahre.Und ganz ehrlich derjenige der sich diesen Motor (1,4TSI) in verbindung mit dem 6 Ganggetriebe ausgedacht hat der oder die waren Genies
Alleine wenn man sich in einen VW reinsetzt und auch mal auf viele Details achtet sieht man schon das da vieles seinen Preis hat und einfach nicht billig wirkt.Also ich würde jederzeit wieder einen kaufen. Sie dürfens aber nicht noch viel mehr übertreiben sonst steig ich auf Mercedes um.Will ich später wenn ich mal älter bin eh.


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also, meine Nachbar hat einen Astra OPC, mit 320PS, und das teil geht total ab, er sagte ich solle mal einsteigen, und ne runde mit ihm drehen.

Diese runde hab ich bis heute nicht vergessen, einfach nur ein geiles gefühl, wenn der gas gibt, man wird einfach in den sitz gepresst, und kann nichts mehr machen.

wenn ich in 2 jahre meinen führerschein habe, werde ich mir auch einen Astra OPC zulegen.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Also dein Bekannter spinnt


 
Mein Reden, aber gegen einen Fanboy kannst du nichts machen, egal ob Auto oder CPU/GraKa.



orca26 schrieb:


> Opel hat sich wie ich finde auch ganz schön gemacht,Noch vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich mir keinen geholt aber inzwischen ist wirklich etwas dabei was selbst mir gefällt.Was den Dampf angeht sowieso.Wenn ich an die Zeiten der GSIs denke


 
Jep, habe ich leider nie erlebt (war noch zu jung ), aber die GSI waren den GTI immer überlegen. 



orca26 schrieb:


> Ok,das ist wahr das VW sehr teuer ist.Meine Meinung ist halt genau wie bei dir ich war mit ihnen immer zufrieden.So nun auch mit dem den ich jetzt fahre.Und ganz ehrlich derjenige der sich diesen Motor (1,4TSI) in verbindung mit dem 6 Ganggetriebe ausgedacht hat der oder die waren Genies


 
Nun, den TSI Motor kenne ich jetzt nicht persönlich, habe aber schon gehört, dass der sogar ein besseres Gefühl hinterlässt als der GTI Motor.



orca26 schrieb:


> Alleine wenn man sich in einen VW reinsetzt und auch mal auf viele Details achtet sieht man schon das da vieles seinen Preis hat und einfach nicht billig wirkt.Also ich würde jederzeit wieder einen kaufen. Sie dürfens aber nicht noch viel mehr übertreiben sonst steig ich auf Mercedes um.Will ich später wenn ich mal älter bin eh.


 
Das ist bei Opel halt noch anders, also, mein OPC ist echt gut verarbeitet, aber ich habe auch schon Astras gesehen, die klapperten an allen Ecken. Wenn Opel es schaft, da eine Gleichmäßigkeit hinzubekommen, sind sie echt auf einem guten Weg (ich meine jetzt aber nicht gleichmäßiges Klappern ).
Da muss ich Ford mal loben (), der neue Mondeo, den mein Onkel im Sommer gekauft hat, ist echt sehr gut verarbeitet, wirkt hochwertig und hinterlässt einen verdammt guten Eindruck, auch wenn der Wagen für mich zu groß ist.
Aber zwischen der Verarbeitung des Mondeo und dem Fiesta meiner Frau liegen Welten.



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Also, meine Nachbar hat einen Astra OPC, mit 320PS, und das teil geht total ab, er sagte ich solle mal einsteigen, und ne runde mit ihm drehen.


 
Jep, meiner geht auch genial, der zieht schon bei 2000 Umdrehungen an, ab 4000 kommt dann der zweite Turboschub und erst bei 7000 ist Ende.
Mich nervt nur, dass das ASR recht zickig ist und die Motorleistung früh runterregelt.
Daher habe ich auch beim Beschleunigen gegen meinen Bekannten (der Fanboy) nicht den Hauch einer Chance. 



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Diese runde hab ich bis heute nicht vergessen, einfach nur ein geiles gefühl, wenn der gas gibt, man wird einfach in den sitz gepresst, und kann nichts mehr machen.
> 
> wenn ich in 2 jahre meinen führerschein habe, werde ich mir auch einen Astra OPC zulegen.
> 
> ...


 
Du wirst in 2 Jahren 18?
Du solltest erst mal klein anfangen und ein normales Auto fahren um Erfahrungen zu sammeln (ist nicht böse gemeint).

Ich habe damals, als ich 18 wurde, zwei Schulfreunde verloren, weil die sich mit ihren getunten Autos um den Baum gewickelt haben.
Der eine starb an seinem 18. Geburtstag, er machte mit seinem neuen Führerschein und seinem neuen GTI eine Spritztour und kam nicht mehr zurück.  
Der Vetter meiner Frau ist ebenfalls sehr früh bei einem Unfall gestorben (er hat allerdings Motorrad gefahren).
Aber deshalb hat meine Frau mir verboten Motorrad zu fahren.

Ich bin also etwas vorbelastet, was das Schnellfahren mit 18 angeht.
Mein erster Wagen war ein Corsa mit 60 PS. Der reichte mir damals.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich konnte mit 18 kein Autofahren...
hab meinen Führerschein erst mit 20 bekommen und bin froh drüber

BIn allerdings auch recht schnelle Autos gewohnt gewesen, von Anfang an, was nicht gerade ein Nachteil war.
Gut, ein 90PS Trecker DIesel in einem verlängertem 3er Gölfchen ist nicht wirklich schnell, die 90Pferde in der 2 Pedal Version beim normalen 4er auch nicht, die 110 Diesel Pferde im Avensis Kombi (Facelift) auch nicht.

Die 150PS im RX7 FC sind schon flotter und jetzt eben die 238Pferde im Toyota (allerdings war mir der Mazda lieber und zwar sowas von).

Allerdings merke ich selbst auch, das ich 
a) in schnelleren Autos eher langsamer fahre
b) in den letzten 7 Jahren nicht gerad schneller geworden bin, ganz im Gegenteil
c) ich mit 'lahmen Kutschen' (z.B. 60PS Lupo) nicht wirklich gut zurecht komme

Bin immer froh wenn ich meinen Toyota fahren darf und nicht den Leistungslosen Skoda fahren 'darf' 

Ich stimme dir aber zu, das man erstmal kleinere Brötchen backen sollte, zum Anfang und erstmal wirklich fahren lernen...
PS: FWD ist Mist, bringt einfach keine Leistung auf die Straße, mit RWD ist man flotter unterwegs, insbesondere im Stadtverkehr, mit Automatik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wieso denn nicht mit 18?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was war eigentlich euer erstes Auto?
Also ich hab noch keins aber ich hab auch noch keinen Führerschein.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Chris (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich euer erstes Auto?
> Also ich hab noch keins aber ich hab auch noch keinen Führerschein.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher




mein erstes Auto war nen Trabbi,nen halbes Jahr hatte ich ihn...dann kam nen Micra K10 (1,3er,55ps) , dann nen Lancer(1,3er,75ps) und jetzt hab ich nen Carisma (1,8er,125ps)...der nächste wird wohl wieder kleiner,nen 60,70 oder 80 ps´er bringt mich auch ans Ziel,denk da wohl er praktisch


----------



## k-b (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nen Golf 2 mit immerhin 96 ps aus 1.8 L !  Heutzutage kriegt man da ja das doppelte raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein erstes Auto war ein Corsa (hatt ich in einem der vorigen Posts erwähnt).
Der war schwarz, hatte schicke Alus drauf und eine super Soundanlage. Mehr brauchte ich damals nicht.


----------



## orca113 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto war ein Corsa (hatt ich in einem der vorigen Posts erwähnt).
> Der war schwarz, hatte schicke Alus drauf und eine super Soundanlage. Mehr brauchte ich damals nicht.


 
Meiner war ein Polo mit 45PS,Alus und 60mm tiefer.War schön der kleine und sparsam außerdem habe ich auf ihm viel Erfahrung im Verkehr gesammelt.Bin ebenfals froh wie Quantenslipstream sagte das ich noch am Leben bin.Wenn du als Anfänger PS hast gibst du Gas auch wenn du die Karre nicht beherrschst.Da hat Quantenslipstream recht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Nen Golf 2 mit immerhin 96 ps aus 1.8 L !  Heutzutage kriegt man da ja das doppelte raus


Das hat man schon damals geschafft 

Schau dir den Golf 1 GTI an, 1,6l mit 110PS...


----------



## SilentKilla (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab mein Führerschein 1 Tag nach meinem 18. bekommen, weil ich an einem Sonntag Gebi hatte, das hatte mich etwas geärgert. Fertig war ich mit dem Füherschein schon 1 Monat vorher. 


Mein erstes war ein Ford Fiesta von 93 mit 1,3l und 55PS


----------



## BMW M-Power (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ihr habt schon alle recht, die meisten jugendlichen überschätzen sich einfach, und hauen voll auf die tube.

Bei uns in Bottrop ist folgendes passiert, einer hatte sein führerschein zum B-day bekommen, da sagte sein vater: wenn du willst, kannst du eine Spritztour mit meinem ferrari machen, aber fahr vorsichtig.

Der junge setzte sich in den wagen, und kam nie wieder zurück, einen tag später stand in der zeitung das er gegen einen baum geknallt ist 

Ich selber halte sowieso nichts von rasern, was die machen ist doch verantwortungslos 

Ich brauche halt ein auto, mit dem man auch gut gerüstet ist, ich muss zwar damit nicht schnell unterwegs sein, aber es sollte schon was unter der haube haben.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## SilentKilla (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> ihr habt schon alle recht, die meisten jugendlichen überschätzen sich einfach, und hauen voll auf die tube.
> 
> Bei uns in Bottrop ist folgendes passiert, einer hatte sein führerschein zum B-day bekommen, da sagte sein vater: wenn du willst, kannst du eine Spritztour mit meinem ferrari machen, aber fahr vorsichtig.
> 
> ...



Wegen dieser ganzen Idioten hab ich halt ne teure Versicherung.

Mich ärgert es, wenn man von Zeit zu Zeit die ganzen Verkehrsregeln verlernt. Keine Sau blinkt mehr, das kotzt mich voll an. Auf Autobahnen und im Kreisverkehr ist das besonders ätzend. Besonders schlimm ist es, wenn sogar unsere eigene Polizei sich blinkfaul in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> ich muss zwar damit nicht schnell unterwegs sein, aber es sollte schon was unter der haube haben.


 
Ist die Aussage nicht ein kleiner Widerspruch in sich? 
Einerseits sagt du, du brauchst nicht schnell zu fahren, aber wozu brauchst du dann viel Motorleistung, wenn du nicht schnell fährst.

Das merke ich doch bei mir auch, den LKW nimmste noch mit, auch wenn ich nur noch 4km bis nach Hause habe oder es sind doch nur zwei Autos vor mir, die fahren zwar schon 90 aber immerhin fährt meiner ja 270, also vorbei und schwupps fährt man 140 auf der Landstraße, obwohl das eigentlich überflüssig ist.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> ihr habt schon alle recht, die meisten jugendlichen überschätzen sich einfach, und hauen voll auf die tube.
> 
> Bei uns in Bottrop ist folgendes passiert, einer hatte sein führerschein zum B-day bekommen, da sagte sein vater: wenn du willst, kannst du eine Spritztour mit meinem ferrari machen, aber fahr vorsichtig.
> 
> ...



sei mir nicht bös, aber mit 18 und als führerscheinneuling hat man nicht die nötige reife für sowas. als neuling bist du mit jedem wagen überfordert, selbst wenn er nur 45ps hat - kaum auszudenken das man als anfänger in einem gti oder opc sitzt... 
ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum man bei den mopeds nen stufenführerschein hat und bei den autos nicht. hmm... den stufenführerschein gibts doch noch, oder?


----------



## orca113 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja den gibts noch wenn du mit 18 dem Motorrad Lappen machst darfst du nur 34PS fahren bis du 21 bist. Machst du den Lappen mit 21 oder später darfst direkt offen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ja den gibts noch wenn du mit 18 dem Motorrad Lappen machst darfst du nur 34PS fahren bis du 21 bist. Machst du den Lappen mit 21 oder später darfst direkt offen.


 
Was ja genauso schwachsinnig ist.
Wieso sollte jemand, der erst mit 21 Motorrad fährt, über mehr Erfahrung verfügen als ein 18 jähirger?
Mein Vater hat auch Motorradführerschein, aber seit seiner Fahrschule (früher machte man ja nur eine kurze Prüfung, ob man weiß auf welcher Seite das Lenkrad ist ) ist er nie mehr Motorrad gefahren.
Hat er jetzt mehr Erfahrung als ein 18 jähriger? Wohl nicht.


Edit:
@Stormbringer:
Nö, wieso sollten wir dir böse sein?
Du hast doch völlig Recht.
Ich finde eine Leistungsbegrenzung für Neulinge sehr gut, lässt sich aber wohl schwer kontrollieren.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich bin für eine angemessene PS-Zahl. Ein einem 50-PS Kleinwagen beim Überholen mit Gegenverkehr auf der Landstraße das eigene Auto zu überschätzen ist genauso gefährlich wie mit 150 PS oder mehr unterm Hintern das eigene Auto in seiner Kraft zu unterschätzen.
Und beide Fehler machen Fahranfänger. Mein Fahrlehrer meinte damals, dass eine sehr häufige Unfallursache bei jungen Fahrern das überholen auf der Landstraße sei, da sie oft schwächer motorisierte Fahrzeuge haben, dadurch langsamer überholen und mangels Erfahrung den Gegenverkehr langsamer einschätzen als er ist.
Ich persönlich halte eine mittlere Motorisierung daher für am besten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Aber ein Auto mit 100PS verleitet eher zum Überholen als eins mit 50PS.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ein Auto mit 100PS verleitet eher zum Überholen als eins mit 50PS.


Ein Auto mit 50PS macht agressiver, ist stressiger und nervt auch mehr als ein Auto mit etwas mehr Leistung.
Mit dem Toyota fahr ich um einiges entspannter, ruhiger und auch langsamer als mit dem Skoda Haufen...
Es ist eben ganz und garnicht so, das weniger Leistung = besser/sicherer, *ganz im Gegenteil!*
Zu wenig Leistung ist nämlich genauso gefährlich wie zu viel Leistung, wobei zu wenig wohl eher gefährlicher ist...

Hier kommen viel mehr Faktoren zusammen, zum Beispiel das Motorgeräusch (ja, das ist sehr sehr wichtig!), die Sitze und so weiter.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein Auto mit 50PS macht agressiver, ist stressiger und nervt auch mehr als ein Auto mit etwas mehr Leistung.
> Mit dem Toyota fahr ich um einiges entspannter, ruhiger und auch langsamer als mit dem Skoda Haufen...
> Es ist eben ganz und garnicht so, das weniger Leistung = besser/sicherer, *ganz im Gegenteil!*
> Zu wenig Leistung ist nämlich genauso gefährlich wie zu viel Leistung, wobei zu wenig wohl eher gefährlicher ist...
> ...



stefan, im grunde geb ich dir recht - aber als 18jähriger sieht man das noch nicht. da sind zuviel ps einfach nur fehl am platz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein 18 jähriger würde sich mit einem 200 PS Auto sicher eher um einen Baum wickeln als mit einer 50 PS Schleuder in den Gegenverkehr rauschen, weil er den Überholvorgang nicht schafft.
Außerdem gibts beim Überholen auch noch andee Teilnehmer, die regaieren können und so dem 18 jähirgen auf der Straße so viel Platz verschaffen können, dass er daran vorbei kommt oder wieder abbrechen kann (Landstraßen sind ja breit genug). 
Ein Baum hingegen weicht nicht aus (da nützt Hupen auch nichts ).


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> stefan, im grunde geb ich dir recht - aber als 18jähriger sieht man das noch nicht. da sind zuviel ps einfach nur fehl am platz.


Ich schrieb doch auch, das zu viel Leistung auch nicht gut ist, gerade im Winter!
Denn es gibt ja auch Motoren, die schon bei 2000 Drehungen fast 150PS anliegen haben - sowas möcht ich wirklich nicht unbedingt fahren.
Aus dem Grunde bin ich auch mehr ein Fan von Hochdrehzahl Motoren, man hat obenrum also Leistung, wenn mans braucht, untenrum hat man aber nicht allzu viel, so dass man z.B. beim anfahren nicht allzu schnell quer steht...
Mein Toyota ist in dem Punkt ziemlich übel und auch nicht 'anfängertauglich', den bin ich auch nur selbst gefahren, da ich bedenken hab, das das Auto recht schnell am Baum bzw im Graben landen würde, aufgrund der Leistungsentfaltung...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts beim Überholen auch noch andee Teilnehmer, die regaieren können und so dem 18 jähirgen auf der Straße so viel Platz verschaffen können, dass er daran vorbei kommt oder wieder abbrechen kann (Landstraßen sind ja breit genug).


Wir leben hier in Deutschland, da fährt man um Recht zu haben, auch wenn dabei dann jemand drauf geht...

Hier auf der E47 kann man eigentlich auch problemlos bei Gegenverkehr überholen, die Straße ist so breit, das man hier sogar 4 Autos nebeneinander bekommen könnte, stellenweise, trotzdem wird generell draufgehalten, wenn jemand überholt, so dass der überholende dann seinen Überholvorgang abbrechen muss, obwohl das eigentlich garnicht nötig gewesen wäre, wenn der entgegenkommende einfach mal etwas rechts rüber gefahren wäre.

Ist übrigens auch beim überholen von mehreren so, da muss man sich 'ne Lücke mit der Brechstange aufmachen, da sie gern zugemacht wird...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein Toyota ist in dem Punkt ziemlich übel und auch nicht 'anfängertauglich', den bin ich auch nur selbst gefahren, da ich bedenken hab, das das Auto recht schnell am Baum bzw im Graben landen würde, aufgrund der Leistungsentfaltung...


 
Für einen Fahranfänger wäre meiner auch nichts, da hilft die Elektronik auch nicht mehr, wenn die Physik erst mal die Oberhand gewonnen hat.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wir leben hier in Deutschland, da fährt man um Recht zu haben, auch wenn dabei dann jemand drauf geht...


 
Stimmt leider. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hier auf der E47 kann man eigentlich auch problemlos bei Gegenverkehr überholen, die Straße ist so breit, das man hier sogar 4 Autos nebeneinander bekommen könnte, stellenweise, trotzdem wird generell draufgehalten, wenn jemand überholt, so dass der überholende dann seinen Überholvorgang abbrechen muss, obwohl das eigentlich garnicht nötig gewesen wäre, wenn der entgegenkommende einfach mal etwas rechts rüber gefahren wäre.


 
Eben, eben, auf der Landstraße, die ich regelmäßig befahre, kann man locker zu dritt nebeneinander fahren, aber meist haben die Leute keinen Plan, was sie machen sollen, wenn ihnen mal auf ihrer Spur einer entgegen kommt.
Sowas sollte auch mal in Fahrschulen gemacht werden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist übrigens auch beim überholen von mehreren so, da muss man sich 'ne Lücke mit der Brechstange aufmachen, da sie gern zugemacht wird...


 
Jep, da muss man sich hineinquetschen, und die anderen hupen dann wie die Weltmeister.
Am besten kann man das auf der Autobahn beobachten. Alle fahren links, obwohl rechts nur drei LKWs sind. Aber wenn man dann auf die rechte Spur wechselt (in Deutschland herrscht immer noch Rechtsfahrgebot) kommt man kaum wieder zurück, wenn man tatsächlich den LKW überholen will.


----------



## Zoon (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein erstes Auto war ein Suzuki Swift mit 68 PS, der ging durchaus auch flott zu fahren, wog ja nur rund 900 kg. Für Fahranfänger halte den Raum zwischen 75 und 90 PS für angemessen wobei in Berlin gibts ja die eine Fahrschule die ihre Schüler in allen mögl. Klassen fahren lässt (vom 50 PS Lupo bis 300 PS Porsche) und damit die Schüler durchaus gut auf verschiedenen Leistungsklassen und Antriebskonzepte lernen können.

Die größten Fehler machen ja die "Zwiebacksägenfahrer" wenn die überholen wollen das sie einfach nicht runterschalten und den Motor auch mal ausdrehen - mühen sich dann am besten noch bergauf an den 2 LKWs vorbei.

Genrell kann ich mit meinem jetzigen Wagen (320d) deutlich gelassener fahren, als mit einem mit weniger Hubraum.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ein Auto mit 100PS verleitet eher zum Überholen als eins mit 50PS.



Zwar auch richtig, wer will kann sich auch in nem 26 PS Trabi totfahren - 
aber auf meinem tägl. Arbeitsweg sind die Mehrzahl der Extremüberholer oder Dichtauffahrer überwiegend in der Fahrzeugklasse mit ihren ATU Bodykits, Fast and Furious Style, aber nur 60 PS Motor unter der Haube zu finden.


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hehe, also wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatten wir die Diskusion mit der Motorisierung für 18 Jährige schonmal.
Ich bin jetzt 19 und find meine Golf 3 mit 90 PS (die laut papieren bei 5500u/min anliegen und bei 6000u/min schluss ist O.o) perfekt, der golf 3 mit 65ps der vorher mein eigen war machte meinen Fahrstyle doch sehr ungehalten und agressiv da der einfach garnicht aus der Suppe kam, mit meinem jetztigen Auto bin ich da schon wesentlich ruhiger unterwegs, und wenn ich doch mal mit dem Seat Toledo meiner mom unterwegs bin fahr ich noch wesentlich ruhiger... (der hat wesentlich mehr Druck als mein lieber Golf). Ich bin aber auch einer der sich zu 90% der Fahrt an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung (+5-10km/h tolleranz) hält...
Aber solche doch sehr wichtigen Dinge wie überholen auf Alleen hab ich nicht in der Fahrschule gelernt... sondern durch meine Eltern (ich find den Führschein ab 17 übrigens wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn die Eltern einem Da immer Tips geben beim fahren und wenn sie sehen das eine neue Situation kommt halten sie tlw. erstmal an und erklären einem wie man das jetzt machen darf/kann/sollte und gerade beim Überholen ist solch Wissen echt nicht verkehrt...)


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für einen Fahranfänger wäre meiner auch nichts, da hilft die Elektronik auch nicht mehr, wenn die Physik erst mal die Oberhand gewonnen hat.


Naja, ~240PS Frontkratzer, sowas möcht ich wirklich nicht fahren 
Da ja immer das Drehmoment gehypt wird, kann ich nur sagen, das zu viel auch nicht gut ist, denn dann hat man kaum noch Kontrolle übers Fahrzeug, gerade beim Anfahren (im Winter) ist zu viel nicht schön.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, eben, auf der Landstraße, die ich regelmäßig befahre, kann man locker zu dritt nebeneinander fahren, aber meist haben die Leute keinen Plan, was sie machen sollen, wenn ihnen mal auf ihrer Spur einer entgegen kommt.
> Sowas sollte auch mal in Fahrschulen gemacht werden.


In Fahrschulen wird leider viel zu wenig getan, gerade im Theorieteil müsste man viel mehr darauf eingehen, was man besser nicht machen sollte und wie man sich besser verhalten könnte, ebenso sollte man mehr Fahrsimulatoren aufstellen.
Solche Sendungen wie der 7. Sinn sind zwar nett zu schauen, bringen aber unterm Strich nicht wirklich viel...

Ist halt ein Problem, das man einerseits die Anforderungen für die Fahrerlaubnis erhöhen müsste, andererseits muss es auch bezahlbar bleiben.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, da muss man sich hineinquetschen, und die anderen hupen dann wie die Weltmeister.


Und die hinter einem wissen garnicht, das sie gerad 'ne Straftat begangen haben...

Das ist das schlimme, über die 'Schnellfahrer' wird hergezogen, aber über die wahren Verkehrsrowdys wird kaum ein Wort gesagt...

Letztens hat jemand auch noch den Weg versperrt, als ich mal etwas auffer A1 unterwegs war, weil ich mich vor ihn gesetzt hab und es gewagt hab, mich mit meinem Toyota an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung zu halten...

Auch fällt hier auf, das die wo in den freien Bereichen mit max. 120-130 rumtuckern das auch in begrenzten Bereichen tun...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Am besten kann man das auf der Autobahn beobachten. Alle fahren links, obwohl rechts nur drei LKWs sind. Aber wenn man dann auf die rechte Spur wechselt (in Deutschland herrscht immer noch Rechtsfahrgebot) kommt man kaum wieder zurück, wenn man tatsächlich den LKW überholen will.


Das die nicht reingelassen werden, kann ich ehrlich gesagt verstehen...

Hier wird immer über den anderen gemeckert, das Problem ist aber, das die da rein wollen, meist nicht in die Hufe kommen und wenn da dann 3 LKWs sind, alle 3 kassieren wollen, mit ihren 110,5km/h und nicht einen nachm anderen, da würd ich auch niemanden mehr reinlassen, wenn ich mich danach erstmal 5minuten Ärgern muss, den reingelassen zu haben...

Mit mehr Rücksicht, insbesondere von den langsameren Teilnehmern, wäre das viel einfacher, aber die fordern immer nur von den schnellen und selbst sinds rücksichtslose Rowdys, die ihren Lappen schneller los wären bzw sogar gesiebte Luft atmen dürften...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, ~240PS Frontkratzer, sowas möcht ich wirklich nicht fahren
> Da ja immer das Drehmoment gehypt wird, kann ich nur sagen, das zu viel auch nicht gut ist, denn dann hat man kaum noch Kontrolle übers Fahrzeug, gerade beim Anfahren (im Winter) ist zu viel nicht schön.


 
Meiner hat 310 PS. 
Aber bisher hatte ich noch keine Problem mit dem Anfahren. Einfach aufs Gas latschen, die Elektronik regelt die Motorleistung so weit runter, dass der Wagen problemlos anrollt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch fällt hier auf, das die wo in den freien Bereichen mit max. 120-130 rumtuckern das auch in begrenzten Bereichen tun...
> Das die nicht reingelassen werden, kann ich ehrlich gesagt verstehen...


 
Ich meine nicht die Schleicher.
Ich habe das ja selbst schon erlebt. Da fahre ich normal über die Bahn und überhole halt, dann wird der Verkehr dicher und man fährt nur noch 120.
Ich will also an einem LKW vorbei (meinereiner fährt auf die rechte Spur zurück wenn überhlot ist) und blinke schon mal. Doch keiner lässt auch nur eine Lücke von mehr als fünf Meter (irgendwie zu dichtes Auffahren würde ich sagen ). Also musste ich Motorleistung aufrufen und konnte hineinrauschen. Prompt hupt der hinter mir und macht die Lichthupe an.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mit mehr Rücksicht, insbesondere von den langsameren Teilnehmern, wäre das viel einfacher, aber die fordern immer nur von den schnellen und selbst sinds rücksichtslose Rowdys, die ihren Lappen schneller los wären bzw sogar gesiebte Luft atmen dürften...


 
Das ist auch so eine Sache, da fährt man mal gemütlich und entspannt mit 250 über die A7 nach Hamburg und urplötzlich schert einer aus und will den LKW überholen.
Man man, da schaue ich mehrmals in den Rückspiegel, um die Geschwindigkeit des angommenden Autos abschätzden zu können.
Aber nee, da guckt man kurz rein (boah ey, weit weg noch der ist) zieht rüber und wenn man schon lange drüben ist, wird kurz mal der Blinker betätigt.
Meinereiner muss dann schwer in die Eisen gehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ein Auto mit 100PS verleitet eher zum Überholen als eins mit 50PS.


Es ist abhängig vom Auto. Sagen wir mal, ein Fahranfänger kauft sich einen 9-10 Jahre alten VW Polo, typisches Anfängerauto. Für den Stadtverkehr reicht die 50 PS-Version, fährt er viel Landstraße, wäre aber die 60PS-Version besser, weil man da einfach ein paar Reserven mehr hat. 75PS wären imho fast schon zuviel und in den GTI gehört kein Fahranfänger.
Beim schwereren Golf würde ich dann sagen 60 PS sStadt und 75 PS Landstraße. Ich kenne zumindest den 75PS Golf IV, das ist keine Rennsemmel, aber auch kein lahmer Schleicher, sondern halt der Mittelweg. Mein Fahrschulwagen damals war der Golf IV TDI mit iirc 110PS, der zog schon gut wenn man aufs Pedal latschte und ihn etwas höher drehen ließ. Da ist man als Anfänger dann versucht, teilweise schneller zu fahren, als man sollte.

Wobei es auf Grund der finanziellen Situation meist eher so ist, dass der junge Mensch sich eine untermotorisierte Kiste kauft. Ein 8 Jahre alter Kleinwagen mit 60 PS kostet ja schon seine 3-4k EUR, bei mehr PS braucht man dann ein ausreichendes Vermögen oder man greift zu einem günstigen Youngtimer mit größerem Motor, aber die sind halt dann teurer im Unterhalt, in Versicherung und in der Wartung.

Überholen üben in der Fahrschule ist ein Problem, weil die meisten fahren ja 110, während der Fahrschüler angehalten ist, Strich 100 zu fahren auf Landstraße...


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Oder man greift zu einem günstigen Youngtimer mit größerem Motor, aber die sind halt dann teurer im Unterhalt, in Versicherung und in der Wartung.


Naja, da muss ich dir teilweise widersprechen.
Die Haftpflichtklasse vom RX7 FC und Toyota Supra MK3 sind garnicht so hoch, Klasse 17 in der Haftpflicht ist nicht wirklich viel - ein normaler Golf4 ist hier auch nicht günstiger.

Das ist aber der einzige Punkt, wo diese Autos günstig sind, Verbrauch ist logischerweise nicht so hoch, bei mir sinds ~12,5l beim Toyota und nochmal ~2l mehr warens beim RX7 FC NA (der Turbo soll sparsamer sein), die 'Werkstattzeit' ist aber leider recht hoch, die Ersatzteilpreise ebenso...

Ein weiterer Punkt, über den meist nicht nachgedacht wird ist der Hersteller des Autos bzw die Marke.
Ein 'Preisbewusster' Käufer kauft ein Auto das keiner haben will - da ist der Preis dann nicht so hoch.
Ein BEispiel wäre hier der Mazda MX5, was aber kein Auto ist, das niemand haben möchte, ganz im Gegenteil!
Auch die Preise der VAGs sind recht hoch, warum auch immer...

Hier machts mehr Sinn mal nach Korea zu schauen, z.b. Hyundai oder die alten Daewoos, die ja mittlererweile unter dem Chevrolet Label laufen...
Honda, Toyota, Mazda und Nissan haben hier auch was, die sind auch nicht so gefragt...


----------



## Sash (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

beim moped sind die ersten 2j auch bei 34ps begrenzt.. beim auto sollten die das auch machen, so bei 75ps..
ah ja motorrad.. freu mich auf den frühling..


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Sash
Nenne mir mal bitte 5 Mittelklasse oder auch Kleinwagen, mit weniger als 75PS.
Neue selbstverständlich, keine gebrauchten!

Ich find 75PS viel zu wenig, genau wie Leistungsgrenzen allgemein.
Hier ists sinniger, mal ein Fahrtraining vorzuschreiben...


----------



## Sash (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

dann eben mit ner tempo begrenzung mit dem board computer. auf 120 oder so.. in den usa gibts das schon.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ist genauso bescheuert, gerade beim überholen ists teilweise von Vorteil, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit kurzzeitig überschreiten kann.


Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, das Fahrertraining ist und bleibt die beste Möglichkeit!
Der Fahranfänger muss einfach mal die Kontrolle übers Fahrzeug verlieren, um zu sehen, wie wenig er ausrichten kann, wenn was passiert...

Ich würd sogar soweit gehen und das Fahrsicherheitstraining alle 5 Jahre vorzuschreiben und die Fahrerlaubnis an die Teilnahme an so einem 'Seminar' zu verknüpfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist genauso bescheuert, gerade beim überholen ists teilweise von Vorteil, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit kurzzeitig überschreiten kann.


 
Ich denke mal, dass man das sicher per Elektronik so regeln kann, dass man mal kurzfristig 140 fahren kann.
Sowas kann man aber nicht einfach in die Gebrauchtwagen einbauen, wäre viel zu teuer.

Also muss man an der Wurzel ansetzen.
Eine bessere Fahrausbildung und mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein sind eher zu erreichen.


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also meint ihr nen Subaru Impreza mit 125PS auf 1,3 Tonnen ist nicht für Fahranfänger geeignet aber ein Golf 2 mit 90PS ist es?
hmm finde ich komisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du hast doch Allradantrieb, das passt schon.


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also meinst ich könnte mir so nen schickes Auto als ersten Wagen zulegen?
hmm nen paar Kumpels sind von meinem Autowunsch da leider nicht so begeistert


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jep, die meisten VW und Benz Fahren denken doch, dass Subaru der neue Herrenduft von Ralph Lauren ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist zwar schade um den Subaru aber prinzipiell spricht nix dagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist zwar schade um den Subaru aber prinzipiell spricht nix dagen.


 
Wieso ist es schade um den Subaru?
Weil Cerespk91 den dann fährt? 
Jep, das arme Auto.


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

OK also Stefan ist der gleichen Meinung wie meine Kumpels
Ich will zwar jetzt nicht überheblich wirken aber ich war in unserer Clique immer der Vernünftige.
Rauchen - nein nicht mit mir.
Alkohol - erst zurJugendweihe

Und wenn es um mein Leben geht denke ich jetzt Im Moment so das ich nichts tuen werde was ich später bereuen könnte.

was haltet ihr von diesem hier wäre besser wenn man sich den mal Ausgiebig anguckt was!AutoScout24: Detailseite


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Macht doch einen netten Eindruck.
Sind das noch die Subarus, die rahmenlose Scheiben haben?


----------



## Sash (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

tja ich hab auch nie getrunken und durfte immer fahren.. heut auch noch, auch wenn in letzter zeit alles tot ist.


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ohh das weiß ich jetzt nicht aber ich würde sagen nein denn die Imprezas von 2001 bis 2006 sind im Prinzip ein und das selbe Auto nur eben mit kleinen Detailänderungen in der Technik wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.
erst der neue wurde wieder komplett neu entwickelt (was Design angeht muss man sagen: leider)
Ich glaube was Platformen angeht gibts bis jetzt nur 3 Imprezas der vor 2000, der von 2001 bis 2006 und der ab 2007


----------



## Stomper (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

kommt drauf an was für nen golf 2 es ist!
wenn es der GTI wäre mit seinen... öhhhhmm 130? weiß nimma so genau... und ner 1,4 l maschine ist er sicher ganz und gar nicht Fahranfänger geeignet! denn die karre dreht mal richtig auf... bist schneller um nen Baum gewickelt als du schauen kannst! der mit 90PS ist natürlich geeignet... gleich wie dieser Komische Subaru...

Zum Thema Audi... und singleframe grill... 
loooooooooooooooooooooool was sahen meine Entzündeten augen gestern? nen Lancer Sportback... und was für nen Kühlergrill hatte jenes Scheußliche gefährt drauf? hmm an welchen Hersteller erinnert mich das? xDDDD aber natürlich schaut der auf diesem Auto besser aus... ist natürlich nen Japaner mit sooooooooooooooooovvvvvvviiiiiiiieeeeeeeeelllllllll Charakter (das ich nich lache) ein Audi hat für mich genauso charakter wie für dich ne Reisschüssel @ Stefan Payne!

Thema Jaguar... nur weil es sie auf einer Reisschüssel basieren sind sie noch lang keine und bleiben eifach eine Luxus Marke (was so nen Reissack auf 4 Rädern nie zusammen bringt)
ein A3 ist auch nicht gleich nen Golf nur weil er auf ihm basiert... 

Achja... es gibt auch Hersteller die Ihre Autos auf keiner Fremdbasis konstruieren... wie Wärs da z.B. mit nem Wiesmann GT?   verdammt das wär nen Auto für mich <.<

PS: ich währe dir Verbunden wenn du nicht immer so Abwertend *Frontkratzer* schreiben würdest... dann werde ich auch nicht mehr Reisschüssel schreiben! nur weil die Frontantrieb nicht gefällt muss es nicht gleich schlecht sein!

lg Stomper


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind das noch die Subarus, die rahmenlose Scheiben haben?


Jep, haben sie, genau wie mein Toyota


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Noch fahre ich den nachfolgenden Wagen, ist ein Skoda Octavia II 1,8 TSi L&K aber der Nachfolger geht in der 10. KW in die Produktion und soll ab der 14. KW in der Autostadt auf mich warten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nur in Refelxsilber, sieht der Nachfolger aus:
*BILD ZU BREIT*

Im übrigen kann der O2 auch gekauft werden  .


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was für nen golf 2 es ist!
> wenn es der GTI wäre mit seinen... öhhhhmm 130? weiß nimma so genau... und ner 1,4 l maschine ist er sicher ganz und gar nicht Fahranfänger geeignet! denn die karre dreht mal richtig auf... bist schneller um nen Baum gewickelt als du schauen kannst! der mit 90PS ist natürlich geeignet... gleich wie dieser Komische Subaru...
> 
> Zum Thema Audi... und singleframe grill...
> ...


nen Wiesmann ist aber nicht für jederman gedacht dort muss nicht auf den Preis geachtet werden zudem werkelt in ihm ein Triebwerk von BMW also wird dort auch wieder an der Motorenentwicklung gespart.

Sage bitte nicht sowas wie "Nur weil sie auf Reisschüsseln basieren" wenn du noch nie ein Japanisches Auto gefahren bist.
Ich muss sagen unser Mazda 626 ist ein sehr schönes Auto nicht allzu auffällig und im Innenraum durchaus gemütlich, man merkt ihn auch kaum an das er "nur" 100PS hat und mit etwa 7 Litern Durchsnittsverbrauch (Super) ist er auch noch relativ Sparsam für seine größe


----------



## Stomper (23. November 2008)

AutoScout24: Detailseite
AutoScout24: Detailseite

warum nich sowas? xD hehe ne wenn du nen Subaru willst dann musst auch einen nehmen 

super der Motor... kommt in 1. Linie davon das Wiesmann selber zu klein ist um eine eigene Motorenentwicklung auf die Beine zu stellen...
ich nenne sie jetz Reisschüsseln da es mich nervt das der liebe Herr Stefan Payne abwertend gegenüber Audi,VW usw. schreibt obwohl er nicht den blassesten schimmer davon hat wie sie sich richtig fahren und was deren Vorzüge sind... Japaner sind die einzig guten Autos... tut mir ja sehr leid -.-


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

1. der Subaru ist original und nicht so verbastelt.
2. der Subaru hat permanenten Allrad, die Audis nicht.
3. der Subaru hat 4 Türen
4. der Subaru hat mehr Stil bzw ist auffälliger
5. vom Fahrwerk dürft der Subaru auch besser sein
6. der Subaru hat einen tolleren Motor und nicht so einen 08/15 Standard Reihen 4er.

Warum also einen verbastelten Audi kaufen?!
Damit man sagen kann: 'ey alda weissu ich fahr vollkrass audi, ey'?!
Naa, tut nicht not...

Ich fahr lieber ein Auto, das tolle Eigenschaften hat (Fahrwerk, Straßenlage, Klang, Motor) und einfach Spaß macht zu fahren als 'nen Audi.

PS: Frontkratzer ist eine sehr zutreffende Beschreibung dieser billigen 'Notlösung'.
Ich kann meine ~240 Turbo Pferde recht gut auf die Straße bringen, insbesondere in Kurven, ein Frontkratzer könnte das nicht, weil die Vorderachse schon mitm lenken beschäftigt ist und nicht noch beschleunigen kann.
Außerdem ist die Gewichtsverteilung bei meinem besser, zumindest der Mazda hatte 50:50, was vom Fahrverhalten am besten ist.


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stomper schrieb:


> AutoScout24: Detailseite
> AutoScout24: Detailseite
> 
> warum nich sowas? xD hehe ne wenn du nen Subaru willst dann musst auch einen nehmen


naja ne von den alten A3 halte ich nicht viel besonders nicht von welchen wo irgendwelche Leute dran rumgefuscht haben 
da bleibe ich lieber bei Impreza der ist da nen kleinwenig günstiger und ich bekomme dafür Allrad  und das völlig kostenlos.
der A3 gefällt mir rein optisch nicht.
Subarus findet man auch kaum auf Deutschen Straßen was ich kaum verstehen kann. denn sie sollen echt gut sein.
Ich glaube auch das bei einer relativ kleinen Marke wie Subaru mehr wert auf die zufriedenheit der Kunden gelegt wird als etwa bei VW.
denn Subaru kann es sich gar nicht leisten Kunden zu verkraulen weil sie schlechte Arbeit abgeliefert haben.
das sehe ich immer bei unserem Mazdahändler des Vertrauen, immer wenn wir dort sind wegen Inspektion werden wir freundlich begrüßt, jedes Jahr bzw wenn Mazda ein neues Auto vorstellt wird dort ein kleines Sommerfest gefeiert was mehr aussieht wie eine etwas größere Familienfeier. Viele dort kennt man und wenn der Chef kommt trinkt der auch mal nen Bierchen mit einen oder gibt einen ne Bratwurst aus.
sehr gemütlich immer

@Stefan werde jetzt bitte nicht zu emotional


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2. der Subaru hat permanenten Allrad, die Audis nicht.



Ab dem A4 hat man einen Torsen-mitten-Differential und eben permanenten Allrad.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 3. der Subaru hat 4 Türen



Sowas gibts bei Audi auch  .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 4. der Subaru hat mehr Stil bzw ist auffälliger



Das höre ich zum ersten mal. Normalerweise heißt es immer der sieht Sch***e aus aber er ist immerhin schnell.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 5. vom Fahrwerk dürft der Subaru auch besser sein



Liegt immer am Vergleichsobjekt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 6. der Subaru hat einen tolleren Motor und nicht so einen 08/15 Standard Reihen 4er.



Und der Subaru hat einen getunten 08/15 B4er.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich fahr lieber ein Auto, das tolle Eigenschaften hat (Fahrwerk, Straßenlage, Klang, Motor) und einfach Spaß macht zu fahren als 'nen Audi.



Audi deffiniert sich eher um ein durchdachtes Package als nur über einige wenige Einzeldiszplinen. Stichwort Interieur, Navigation, Verarbeitung, Motorenpalette, ..... .


----------



## Stomper (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. der Subaru ist original und nicht so verbastelt.
> 2. der Subaru hat permanenten Allrad, die Audis nicht.
> 3. der Subaru hat 4 Türen
> 4. der Subaru hat mehr Stil bzw ist auffälliger
> ...



das ist der Größte Bull-Shit überhaupt... ich könnt dir würde ich vor dir stehen die Rübe runter reißen... ich bezweifel das dieses Stück billiges Blech eine bessere Straßenlage,Fahrwerk etc. hat... du hast einfach keine Ahnung von Audi bzw. bist schon von zu vielen Überholt wurden so das du dir jeden Abend die... ***** aus der Unterbuchse wischen musstest... ich versteh einfach nicht dein Problem... es gibt noch andere gute Hersteller
Front-Antrieb ist keinesfalls eine billige Notlösung sonder kann mit dem Richtigen Fahrwerk auch Spaß machen... du bist aber Natürlich schon jedes auto dieser Welt gefahren du Ober Auto Gott der sich ja soviel besser als jeder andere mit Auto's auskennt.... du bist ein  verbohrter Hornochse nicht mehr und nicht weniger...

PS: danke an meinen Vorredner der das wohl treffender Argumentiert hat als ich... meine Wut ließ mich meine gute Kinderstube vergessen


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ab dem A4 hat man einen Torsen-mitten-Differential und eben permanenten Allrad.


Der in keinster Weise mit dem Subaru Allrad mithalten kann.
Die Subaru Werbefilme zum Allrad kennst du?

Oh, the japanese car the germans wish they made it...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und der Subaru hat einen getunten 08/15 B4er.


Hm, hast du eigentlich noch Argumente?!
Vorallendingen von einem 08/15 B4 zu sprechen.
Welcher Hersteller hat denn noch 4 Zylinder Boxer im Programm, wenn wir mal von Subaru absehen?!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Audi deffiniert sich eher um ein durchdachtes Package als nur über einige wenige Einzeldiszplinen. Stichwort Interieur, Navigation, Verarbeitung, Motorenpalette, ..... .


Audi definiert sich eher dadurch, das man durch entsprechende Werbung mit toll klingenden Sprüchen versucht ihren technischen Rückstand zu verdecken, wie z.B. den deutlichen mehrverbrauch der 6 Zylinder V Motoren im Vergleich zu BMW und Mercedes.

Dazu kommt noch eine schlechte Gewichtsverteilung (Frontkratzer eben, 60:40 bis 70:30 halt) und eben der halbharte Pudding von Bremspedal mit der nicht so wirklich direkten Lenkung...



Stomper schrieb:


> du hast einfach keine Ahnung von Audi bzw. bist schon von zu vielen Überholt wurden


Also nur mal um eins klarzustellen:
Die Audis überholen mich, weil ich sie überholen lasse, da ichs mir auf der rechten Spur gemütlich mache, bei 130-160.
Meine "Karre" steht mit 245km/h im Schein, in diese Geschwindigkeitsregion bin ich nichtmal ansatzweise vorgestoßen, nicht weil ichs nicht konnte sondern es nicht wollte...

Von daher können mich auch garnicht soo viele Audis überholen, wenn ich sie nicht lassen würde, da es nicht allzu viele gibt, die mehr leistung haben oder schneller denn 245km/h auffer Bahn sind.


Stomper schrieb:


> Front-Antrieb ist keinesfalls eine billige Notlösung sonder kann mit dem Richtigen Fahrwerk auch Spaß machen... du bist aber Natürlich schon jedes auto dieser Welt gefahren du Ober Auto Gott der sich ja soviel besser als jeder andere mit Auto's auskennt.... du bist ein  verbohrter Hornochse nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


nein, Frontantrieb ist eine kostengünstige und platzsparende Notlösung, PUNKT.

Der bessere Antrieb ist hier deffinitiv der Hinterradantrieb, eben weil er mehr Kraft auf die Straße bringen kann.
Oder was glaubst du, warum der Allradanteil bei Audi so hoch ist, während er bei BMW und dem Stern unter 'ferner liefen' laufen?!


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

OK ich meine jetzt wird das hier alles ein wenig zu emotional.

Aber ich muss jetzt mal für Stefan und für Subaru argumentieren.

Ist zwar richtig das Audi auch prmanenten allrad hatt aber wenn Quattro verbaut ist ist das meist immer nur mit einer Kraftverteilung von 60/40 (vorne/Hinten)
Subaru verbaut Serienmäßig ein intelligentes Allradsystem welches die Kraft dort auf die Straße bringt wo sie wirklich gebraucht wird.

Motorentechnisch würde ich sagen das nichts über einen Boxermotor geht besonders nicht bei Subaru.
1. sind Boxermotoren laufruhiger als normale Ottomotoren und
2. bietet ein Boxermotor einen niedrigeren schwerpunkt als normale Reihen/V-Motoren.

da wären wir auch schon beim Fahrverhalten mit einem niedrigen Schwerpunkt und dem passendem Fahrwerk kann kaum eine andere Marke mit Subaru mithalten.
ein Auto was einen niedrigen Schwerpunkt hat liegt einfach viel besser auf der Straße als ein Auto mit hohem Schwerpunkt


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh, the japanese car the germans wish they made it...
> Hm, hast du eigentlich noch Argumente?!
> Vorallendingen von einem 08/15 B4 zu sprechen.
> Welcher Hersteller hat denn noch 4 Zylinder Boxer im Programm, wenn wir mal von Subaru absehen?!


kein Einziger den VW baut den Käfer nicht mehr und der hatte glaube nicht mal 4Zyl.
Porsche verbaut auch noch Boxermotoren aber eben die 6Zyl Versionen (Subaru hat aber auch solche Sahnestücke im Programm)

Und Subaru hat mit dem neuen Diesel-Boxer wohl den außergewöhnlichsten Motor von allen Herstellern auf den Markt geworfen.
Und was Allrad-Technik und Boxermotoren angeht ist und bleibt Subaru einfach das Non-Plus-Ultra


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> kein Einziger den VW baut den Käfer nicht mehr und der hatte glaube nicht mal 4Zyl.


Momentan stimmt das, aber es wird von Toyota bald ein Auto mit (Subaru) Boxermotor geben  

Subaru wird den 'Toyobaru' wohl nur mit ALlrad im Programm haben, Toyota wohl mit RWD.


----------



## Stomper (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du hast recht und wir unsere Ruhe... nur weil du Vollidiot denkst alles was du sagst muss auch der Warheit entsprechen und nicht als der Warheit... alle die eine andere Meinung vertreten liegen NATÜRLICH falsch... bleib bei deiner komischen Blechbüchse und ich bzw. wir bei guten solide Verarbeiteten Autos... danke für das sinnlose Gespräch!

lg Stomper


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich?
Ich habe keineswegs recht! Jeder hier vertritt nur seine Meinung und meiner Meinung nach ist ein Japaner eben das bessere Auto für MICH. ich stelle jeden frei was er fahren möchte sei es nen FIAT oder Bentley.
Und bezeichne mich bitte nicht hier im Forum offentlich als V******* ich möchte nicht das dir das noch auf die Füße fällt wenn es einer der Mods sieht, also ändere das am besten schnell


----------



## Klutten (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Stomper. 

Maßige deinen Umgangston, bevor ich weitere Maßnahmen einleiten muss. Diskutieren kann man auch auf einem gesitteten Level, ohne andere beleidigen zu müssen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Kltuten nicht nur hier hat Stomper einen etwas unfreundlichen Umgangston. 

@ Topic: Ich fahr als Fahranfänger einen Ford KA mit 60 PS. Fotos mach ich jetzt nich da der drausen Steht und mit ner Schneeschicht bedeckt is.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich werd wohl morgen mal zu BMW gehen und fragen, ob mein Toyota da überwintern könnte...
Und dann mal versuchen die Schlösser aus meinem 121 zu bekommen...

Bei dem aktuellen Wetter werd ich den Toyota sicher nicht fahren, da mir die Straßen zu salzhaltig sind, ist ja nicht gut für die Karosserie...


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

121?

etwa einen Mazda 121?
vlt sogar so einen hier?

AutoScout24: Detailseite
ein wirklich geiles Auto mein Vater hatte bis 2002 auch mal so einer und dann wurde ihm die Vorfahrt genommen das Auto war nen Totalschaden
besonders geil war das geile Stoffdach mas man öffnen konnte wie man wollte vorne, hinten, vorne und hinten boa einfach nur ein Traum das ding und ging sogar richtig gut für seine 72 PS


----------



## SilentKilla (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Stomper

Um deinem Audi-Fanboy Enthusiasum und den Beleidigungen anderer User gegenüber etwas Einhalt zu gebieten, möchte ich dir eine kleine Geschichte von nem Kumpel erzählen, welcher einen Audi A4 B7 2.0 TDI fährt.

Alles begann mit einer ausgefallenen Klimaanlage. Die Probleme häuften sich und es kam dazu, dass das Fahrzeug nicht mehr ansprang und immer häufiger Starthilfe gegeben werden musste. Nach dem Tausch der Batterie, was sagenhafte 170 Euro kostete, trat sporadisches Eigenleben der Bremsleuchten auf, welche mitten in der Nacht angingen. Kumpel hatte nun die Schnauze voll und schickte sein Auto erneut in die Werkstatt. Ernüchternde Diagnose: defekter Zylinderkopf, 2 defekte Pumpe-Düse-Elemente. Kosten knapp 3400 Euro, trotz Kulanz. Aus der Werkstatt raus 20 km später auf der Autobahn plötzlicher Leistungsverlust und weißer Qualm aus dem Auspuff. Diagnose: Turbolader kaputt. Auf Reparatur und Kosten wird noch gewartet.

Das zeigt mir, dass Audis Fahrzeuge absolut nicht unfehlbar sind und noch schlimmer sind die Werkstätten, welche die Autos eher kaputt als ganz machen. Ich als Benz-Fahrer kann über sowas nur lachen. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass meine C Klasse von 1996 weniger Probleme bereitet, als der Audi vom Kumpel.

Lustigerweise sind die Japaner bei der Zufriedenheit beim Kunden und die entsprechenden Werkstätten immer ganz oben bei ADAC Umfragen. Seit dem Audi Fall weiß ich auch warum.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> 121?
> 
> etwa einen Mazda 121?
> vlt sogar so einen hier?
> ...


Ja, genau soeinen Mazda 121, genannt 'das Ei'.
Hab jetzt nur gerad das Problem, das der Schlüssel fürs Auto vergeigt wurd und nun muss ich mir irgendwie was einfallen lassen...


SilentKilla schrieb:


> Seit dem Audi Fall weiß ich auch warum.


Ja, weil die Erwartungen ans Auto und den Werkstätten entsprechend hoch sind.
Meine Erfahrungen mit VAG Werkstätten sind auch nicht besonders gut, schlecht bis mieserabel triffts hier eigentlich ganz gut.
Service ist auch meist nicht sonderlich toll...
AUch geht gern mal was kaputt, bei den 4ern Golfs ja z.B. Schlösser, Heckscheibenwischer, Fensterheber und noch vieles mehr.
Die Kosten für Service sind teilweise auch unverschämt hoch (z.B. der Preis den VAG fürs Öl verlangt, waren glaub ich 20-30€/Liter)...

Die Japaner sind hier kulanter, hier wird mehr um die Kundschaft gekämpft.
Besonders hervorzuheben ist hier Subaru, eben weil die Subaru Autohäuser meist irgendwelche 'Hinterhofbetriebe' sind, die sind aber von sich bzw der Marke überzeugt, aufgrund der langen Zeit, die ein Subaru so vertrieben wird, der sehr überschaubaren Motorvielfalt (gibt hier nur die 4 Zylinder, die sich recht ähnlich sind, teilweise aufgeladen und eben den eher seltenen 6 Zylinder, wenn man hier auch noch bei allen Motoren die selben ANbauteile verwendet, ist die Lagerhaltung und die Arbeit für den Mach nochmal vereinfacht.

Ach und wo wir gerad bei VAG sind:
Den Vogel abgeschossen hat mal 'ne VAG Werkstatt beim (glücklicherweise kostenlosen) Einbau eines Leuchtmittels im Hauptscheinwerfer unseres damaligen GOlf4 TDI auf der Fahrerseite, was geschlagene 30min gedauert hat...
Hätte der Mech gleich die Batterie ausgebaut, wärs wohl schneller gegangen...

In einem anderen Fall hat ein Mech ein Leuchtmittel der Kennzeichenbeleuchtung des Avensis T22(FL) gewechselt und hat sich danach sehr positiv darüber geäußert, da Toyota ein Loch zum austausch des Leuchtmittels gelassen hat, ebenso sind in der Betriebsanleitung des Autos Anleitungen zum austausch aller Leuchtmittel der Karosserie abgedruckt!!
Beim 4er Golf war das nicht der Fall...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da muss ich dir rechtgeben SilentKilla. Noch ne geschichte zu Audi.
In meiner Nachbarschaft wohnt ein Fahrleher bei dem is aus nem A3 2,0 TDI bei 28000 Kilometern auf dem Tacho der Motor halb rausgebrochen da die Verbingungsschrauben einseitig komplet Durchgebrochen waren also das is für mich schon abschreckend.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich habe keineswegs recht! Jeder hier vertritt nur seine Meinung und meiner Meinung nach ist ein Japaner eben das bessere Auto für MICH. ich stelle jeden frei was er fahren möchte sei es nen FIAT oder Bentley.


Genau so ist es. 
Ich fände es auch schön, wenn die Diskussion insgesamt mal wieder unter dem Stammtisch hervorkriechen und sich aufrecht hinsetzen könnte.
Insbesondere so Sticheleibegriffe wie "Frontkratzer" sind auf Dauer einfach kindisch. Herr Payne, wir habens ja begriffen, bei Allrad und Heckantrieb geht dir einer ab. 
Du hast ja auch völlig recht, dass das sportlichere und leistungsfähigere Antriebsarten als Frontantrieb sind. Aber Fronantrieb ist keine Notlösung, sondern das weltweit meist verbauteste Antriebsystem, weil es billiger ist, den Zweck erfüllt, und das Auto sich gutmütiger verhält (Untersteuern vs. Übersteuern).
Ab und an sind solche Kosenamen wie "Heckschleuder", "Reiskocher" oder "motorisierter Beamtensarg" ja ganz witzig, aber es muss doch nicht permanent sein.

Und es soll hier doch auch nicht darum gehen, dem anderen sein Auto schlechtzureden, sondern darum, zu zeigen, was man hat, und sich ggf. ein paar Anregungen abzuholen und mal über den eigenen Tellerand zu blicken.

Zu Herrn Stomper sag ich mal nichts... 

Zurück zum Thema:
Cerespk91, gegen den Subaru spricht so nichts. 125 PS sind halt viel für einen Anfänger und kosten in der Versicherung vermutlich, aber wenn du dir den Wagen, den Sprit, Reparaturkosten (bei Japanern sind die Teile oft etwas teurer wegen Import) und Haltung leisten kannst, kannst du ihn nehmen. nur muss dir halt klar sein, dass es kein WRX ist und du kein Rallyefahrer bist. Weil sich überschlagen oder um einen Baum wickeln kann man sich mit jedem Auto, egal ob 60 oder 120 Pferde, egal ob Front-, Allrad- oder Heckantrieb, egal ob Sportwagen oder "Frauenauto". Den letzten Endes ist jedes Auto nur so gut wie sein Fahrer. 

Was sicher nicht schadet ist ein Fahrsicherheitstraining, wie Stfan Payne schon ganz richtig bemerkt hat, gerade als Anfänger erlebt man da das Auto in Grenzsituationen. Gibts da nicht sogar eine Verkürzung der Probezeit, wenn man an sowas teilnimmt?


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir, dass Audis Fahrzeuge absolut nicht unfehlbar sind und noch schlimmer sind die Werkstätten, welche die Autos eher kaputt als ganz machen. Ich als Benz-Fahrer kann über sowas nur lachen. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass meine C Klasse von 1996 weniger Probleme bereitet, als der Audi vom Kumpel.


Da liegst du nicht so falsch, deine C-Klasse von 96 dürfte auch zuverlässiger sein als aktuelle Sternträger. Die Technik unter der Haube und die damit verbundenen Probleme nehmen ja von Jahr zu Jahr zu. Selbst die Japaner sind in jüngster Vergangenheit nicht mehr so wartungsarm wie einst.

Die Pannenstatistik führte ja erstaunlicherweise der Audi A2 an vor der nippon-Connection, war aber der einzige audi der da positiv aus der Reihe tanzte.
Franzosen und Italiener bilden halt immer das Schlusslicht was die Zuverlässigkeit angeht, die haben immer ihre Wehwehchen.
Wenigstens ist bei Fiat das Rostproblem beseitigt und die Autos bröseln nicht mehr wie die Pfefferstreuer. Als Alfa-Fan und Sohn eines Alfisti bin ich ja für die kleinen Wunder auch dankbar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> "Frontkratzer"


Dazu sei noch dieses Video angemerkt:
YouTube - hot hatch top gear

Das sind aber wirklich Frontkratzer, da sie mit der Leistung, die sie mittlererweile auf die Straße bringen, völlig überfordert sind, insbesondere beim Astra OPC...

Mazda hats beim 3MPS mit einem Sperrdiff einigermaßen hinbekommen, aber wer außer Mazda hat nochmal ein Sperrdiff?


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Herr Payne, wir habens ja begriffen, bei Allrad und Heckantrieb geht dir einer ab.


Öhm, nö, eigentlich nicht.

Das Problem ist, das der Frontantrieb mittlererweile bei den meisten Autos ziemlich unschön ist, da die Leistung so hoch ist, das die Leistung kaum noch auf die Straße gebracht werden kann.
Jedes Antriebskonzept kommt früher oder später an die Grenze, der Frontantrieb ist sehr früh am Ende, schon beim 110 (Diesel) PS starken Avensis hatte ich teilweise mit der Traktion zu kämpfen, besonders beim Anfahren in Kurven...

Somit sinds Fronktratzer, also Autos, die vorn kratzen und nicht so recht voran kommen..


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber Fronantrieb ist keine Notlösung


Mittlererweile ist es nur noch eine Notlösung, wenn schon mittlere Motorisierungen bei unteren Mittelklassewagen (Golfklasse) so viel Kraft auf die Straße bringen, das der Antriebsstrang völlig überfordert ist...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> sondern das weltweit meist verbauteste Antriebsystem, weil es billiger ist, den Zweck erfüllt, und das Auto sich gutmütiger verhält (Untersteuern vs. Übersteuern).


Naja, es wurd weltweit am meisten verbaut, weil man keinen Kardantunnel vorsehen muss und es billiger ist.
Das es sicherer zu fahren ist, kann man (dank der elektronischen Helfer) auch nicht mehr sagen, ist eigentlich nicht mehr so, das die modernen Hecktriebler auch noch Heckschleuder sind...

Allerdings sind 'meine' 240PS auch nicht (mehr) soo viel, ganz im Gegenteil.
Das Problem ist, das diese 240PS bei vielen Autos auf die Vorderachse übertragen werden müssen...


----------



## kays (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hey Ihr Streithammel der Thread hier heißt:  Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr? und nicht: Wir Streiten und beschimpfen uns weil wir unterschiedliche Ansichten von Autos haben.

Könnten wir bitte wieder zum Posten der Fahrzeuge kommen ??? Das wäre nett Danke 

Mal eine etwas andere Innenausstattung, dauert aber etwas bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat das der Tacho nicht mehr genau hinter dem Lenkrad ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wobei ich sagen muss das etwa bei ALFA nicht jedes auto dem anderen gleicht ich kenne viele Leute die fahren ihren Alfa mehrere Jahre und mussten kein einziges mal in die Werkstatt, andererseits kenne ich wieder Leute die würden den FIAT- Chefs gerne in den A***** treten dafür das sie jeden Monat mit ihren Alfa in die Werkstatt müssen

@Kays geht klar.
Ich poste morgen gleich mal ein Bild unseres Mazda 626 Fleißheck wunderschön und zuverlässig.

Und ich glaube du bringst hier mit deinem C3 auch ein wenig Abwechslung rein


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Und ich glaube du bringst hier mit deinem C3 auch ein wenig Abwechslung rein


Absolut!

Optisch machen die Franzosen wirklich was her, zumindest fallen sie auf!
Außen wie im Innenraum, was sich beides sehr stark von allem anderen absetzt...
Technisch gefallen sie mir nicht so sehr, aber dafür, das sie beim Innenraumdesign einen anderen Weg gehen:


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dazu sei noch dieses Video angemerkt:
> YouTube - hot hatch top gear


Kenne ich. Der Vergleich mit dem Ferrari am ende ist nett. 
Da sieht man mal schön wie leicht Autos früher waren und wie wenig PS man da brauchte für Spitzensportler. Heute gehen schon die Sportkleinwagen bis 250PS...


> Das sind aber wirklich Frontkratzer, da sie mit der Leistung, die sie mittlererweile auf die Straße bringen, völlig überfordert sind, insbesondere beim Astra OPC...


Klar, ich verstehe ohnehin den sinn nicht, die Serien-Kleinwagenplattform zu nehmen und so einen derart starken Motor reinzuhängen. Damals beim ersten Golf GTI war das was Anderes, der hatte auch noch keine 200PS...


> Mazda hats beim 3MPS mit einem Sperrdiff einigermaßen hinbekommen, aber wer außer Mazda hat nochmal ein Sperrdiff?


Nun, Autodelta hat dem 147 GTA einen spendiert. Der kommt ja ab Werk mit V6 und 250 PS daher, die AD-Version hat dann über 300. 
Stärkster Fronttriebler ever built. 
Hier bei Topgear: YouTube - Topgear Alfa 147 GTA Autodelta By JaY
Es sieht ziemlich übel aus, wie es den Alfa durch die Kurven trägt, aber in der rundenzeit zersägt er nen Impreza STI und lässt den BMW M3 weit hinter sich. So muss das sein, fronttrieb ole! 


> Das Problem ist, das der Frontantrieb mittlererweile bei den meisten Autos ziemlich unschön ist, da die Leistung so hoch ist, das die Leistung kaum noch auf die Straße gebracht werden kann.


Es werden immer mehr Kleinstwagen unterhalb der golfklasse verkauft, und für die ist Frontantrieb halt am Sinnvollsten. Mit einem 110PS TDI Golf hatte ich keine Probleme beim Anfahren, aber ich weiß ja nicht was du mit dem Avensis angestellt hast.

Aber dass man bei hohen PS-Zahlen das Problem hat, dass die Räder antreiben und lenken müssen, ist klar. Bei echten Sportwagen gibts ja auch kein FWD.



> Somit sinds Fronktratzer, also Autos, die vorn kratzen und nicht so recht voran kommen..


Ja, in deiner Welt bestimmt. 


> Das Problem ist, das diese 240PS bei vielen Autos auf die Vorderachse übertragen werden müssen...


Das Problem ist auch, dass die Autos jetzt deutlich mehr wiegen. Ein Golf I mit 75 PS war damals wieselflink, ein Golf IV mit 75PS ist geradenoch angenehm zu fahren. Golf II gabs noch mit 55PS, den hatten wir mal, wann haben sie den Motor abgeschafft? Beim 3er oder erst beim 4er? Jedenfalls werden die PS halt immer mehr und die Karren eben auch immer schwerfälliger.

Man muss sich das ja nur mal anschauen. Der alte GTA damals wog ca 745kg und hatte den 1750er motor mit 115 PS. Das war damals ein Sportcoupe. die Rennversion kam auf 180 PS. Der neue 147 GTA wiegt mal eben zwischen 1,2 und 1,4 Tonnen, also ungefähr das doppelte.
Das ist halt analog bei allen Automarken so. Allerdings bekommt man halt auch das Plus an Sicherheit, Airbags, ABS, Knautschzonen, elektronische Fahrhilfen usw.
die autos aus den 70ern und 80ern sind zwar leicht, falten sich bei Unfällen aber zusammen wie Zieharmonikas.


----------



## rob21 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bremst mal wieder runter....hier soll es um Autos gehen, Beleidigungen haben hier keinen Platz. Ich muss also einige der Beteiligten deutlich bitten, ihren Diskussionsstil zu überdenken und vor allem zu mäßigen.


----------



## ulukay (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mal ne Karre bei der die richtigen Raeder angetrieben werden 

MX5 NC


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch, dass die Autos jetzt deutlich mehr wiegen. Ein Golf I mit 75 PS war damals wieselflink, ein Golf IV mit 75PS ist geradenoch angenehm zu fahren. Golf II gabs noch mit 55PS, den hatten wir mal, wann haben sie den Motor abgeschafft? Beim 3er oder erst beim 4er? Jedenfalls werden die PS halt immer mehr und die Karren eben auch immer schwerfälliger.



Nicht das ich kein Freund eines gepflegten Hecktantriebs (Standardantriebs) wäre aber wer schon einmal mit einem Golf V GTI gefahren ist merkt recht schnell das man eben doch 200 PS und vielleicht noch ein klein wenig mehr ganz locker auf die Strasse bekommt. Die AB hat den neuen Scirocco mit 200 PS mit 6,3 sek. 0->100 km/h gemessen (Werksangabe 7,2 s). Insofern sind hier alte Vorurteile nicht wirklich angebracht.

Falls du ernstahft glaubst das die neuen "Karren" alle so schwerfällig sind, dann biete ich dir gerne eine Vergleichsfahrt im Frühling an: Golf 1 GTI vs. Scirocco 2,0TSi, mal schauen wer da schwerfälliger ist  .


----------



## Stormbringer (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nicht das ich kein Freund eines gepflegten Hecktantriebs (Standardantriebs) wäre aber wer schon einmal mit einem Golf V GTI gefahren ist merkt recht schnell das man eben doch 200 PS und vielleicht noch ein klein wenig mehr ganz locker auf die Strasse bekommt. Die AB hat den neuen Scirocco mit 200 PS mit 6,3 sek. 0->100 km/h gemessen (Werksangabe 7,2 s). Insofern sind hier alte Vorurteile nicht wirklich angebracht.
> 
> Falls du ernstahft glaubst das die neuen "Karren" alle so schwerfällig sind, dann biete ich dir gerne eine Vergleichsfahrt im Frühling an: Golf 1 GTI vs. Scirocco 2,0TSi, mal schauen wer da schwerfälliger ist  .



hier ist vorsicht geboten... gerade die autobild testet die vag-schüsseln immer über gebühr. zudem gehts mit den testwagen da sowieso meist nicht mit rechten dingen zu (deutliche mehrleistung als serie).
selbst fahren und testen ist hier die devise.

persönlich finde ich den neuen golf gar nicht so schlecht, das design ist aber keinesfalls als aufregend zu bezeichnen. der rocco hingegen hat eher innen ein problem... da hat man einfach zuviel gespart.

witzig sind auch die topics bei MT wo man sich über das fahrwerk beim rocco aufregt - selbst mit bestelltem sportfahrwerk sieht der wagen nicht so aus wie im prospekt - hier scheint man über gebühr geschönt zu haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hier ist vorsicht geboten... gerade die autobild testet die vag-schüsseln immer über gebühr. zudem gehts mit den testwagen da sowieso meist nicht mit rechten dingen zu (deutliche mehrleistung als serie).
> selbst fahren und testen ist hier die devise.



Vor der Bestellugn bin ich natürlich probe gefahren. Aber auch die AMS testet in der aktuellen Ausgabe den Scirocco mit 6,8 s.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> persönlich finde ich den neuen golf gar nicht so schlecht, das design ist aber keinesfalls als aufregend zu bezeichnen. der rocco hingegen hat eher innen ein problem... da hat man einfach zuviel gespart.



Da er in Portugal gebaut wird hat er das selbe Armaturenbrett wie der Eos, der vom gleichen Band läuft. Im übrigen kann ich mich da deiner Meinung leider nicht anschliessen, sieht doch lecker aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Momentan stimmt das, aber es wird von Toyota bald ein Auto mit (Subaru) Boxermotor geben
> 
> Subaru wird den 'Toyobaru' wohl nur mit ALlrad im Programm haben, Toyota wohl mit RWD.




hat denn nich AlfaRomeo noch nen Boxer oder waren das die älteren Modelle


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vorallendingen von einem 08/15 B4 zu sprechen.
> Welcher Hersteller hat denn noch 4 Zylinder Boxer im Programm, wenn wir mal von Subaru absehen?!



In meinen Augen ist der einzige Hersteller welcher gute Boxermotoren bauen kann: Porsche. Denn sie haben alle Features integriert die aktuell sind, wie z.B. Hochdruck direkt Einspritzung, variable Nockenwellenverstellung, Turbolader mit variablen Laderschaufeln, etc.. . Und die aktuelle Generation ist in Anbetracht der Leistung auch noch sparsam. Deshalb wenn Boxer dann Porsche.


----------



## k-b (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hast du wirklich so viel Geld, als das du dir einfach so ein Auto aussuchen kannst ohne auf die Kosten zu achten? Das find ich Krass..


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich so viel Geld, als das du dir einfach so ein Auto aussuchen kannst ohne auf die Kosten zu achten? Das find ich Krass..



Damit meinst du aber wohl nicht mich oder?
Ich suche, rechne, recherchiere mir die Finger wund bevor ich überhaupt erstmal über eine Probefahrt nachdenke. Und nach reiflichen Diskussionen mit Hardcore Autofreaks aus meinem Bekanntenkreis setze ich den Kuli zur Unterschrift an. Und das nun zum 11. mal, macht eben immer wieder Spaß  .


----------



## kays (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> @Kays geht klar.
> Ich poste morgen gleich mal ein Bild unseres Mazda 626 Fleißheck wunderschön und zuverlässig.
> 
> Und ich glaube du bringst hier mit deinem C3 auch ein wenig Abwechslung rein



Jetzt bin ich sauer, das ist kein C3 sondern ein C4 

Der Ausschlaggebende Grund für den Kauf war der geringe Anschaffungspreis und die doch etwas andere Innenausstattung. Doch das beste ist bei 109PS und entspannter Fahrweise braucht er im Schnitt 7Liter auf 100Km. 

gruß kays


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Chris schrieb:


> hat denn nich AlfaRomeo noch nen Boxer oder waren das die älteren Modelle


Der wurd (leider) schon lange eingestellt, genau wie die Reihen6er bei Toyota/Lexus und auch Mercedes sowie Nissan (der 280ZX hatte einen R6, die 300ZX V6, der Skyline dann wieder einen R6)...


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Chris schrieb:


> hat denn nich AlfaRomeo noch nen Boxer oder waren das die älteren Modelle


Sie hatten. Erstmals im Alfasud eingeführt, aber schon damals war der eher Brummig. Sah aber interessant aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde später dann für den Alfa 33 weiterentwickelt und fand zuletzt im Alfa 145 Verwendung, war aber eben nach wie vor brummig und hatte seine Eigenheiten, weshalb sich der normale Twin Spark 4-Zylinder (aus dem 155) besser verkaufte. Irgendann strich AR dann den Boxer und bot nur noch den T-Spark an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den aktuellen Modellen gibt es den Boxer nicht mehr.

Was Boxer angeht sind Subaru und Porsche die Aushängeschilder.

Der schönste motor von Alfa war btw der V6, wie er auch in den 147 und 156 GTAs drinsteckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibts den afaik in den aktuellen Modellreihen auch nicht mehr. 
Der jetzige 6 Zylinder dürfte von ner anderen Marke stammen, GM oder so.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der jetzige 6 Zylinder dürfte von ner anderen Marke stammen, GM oder so.



Der aktuelle Alfa 6 Zylinder ist von Holden (Australien) und ist eine Ausgeburt aus Spritfresser und nicht Leistunglieferer. Kann man nur von abraten.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Alfa 6 Zylinder ist von Holden (Australien) und ist eine Ausgeburt aus Spritfresser und nicht Leistunglieferer. Kann man nur von abraten.


Ja das deckt sich mit dem, was ich so gehört habe. Kein Vergleich zum alten. 

btw: Holden gehört zu GM, lag ich also richtig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist der einzige Hersteller welcher gute Boxermotoren bauen kann: Porsche.


Achja, warum denn?!
Weil sie nicht so haltbar und robust sind wie die Subaru Boxer?!

Nenne mir mal ein größeres Problem bei den Subaru Boxern.
Bei den Porsche gibts ja z.B. Ölverlust durch Kurbelwelle bei den Wassergekühlten und noch vieles mehr.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Denn sie haben alle Features integriert die aktuell sind, wie z.B. Hochdruck direkt Einspritzung,


1. Das ist bei Subaru nicht soo viel anders.
2. Direkteinspritzung sehe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Vorteil an, eher als Nachteil.
Einmal kann man sie nicht (soo einfach) auf LPG umrüsten, zum anderen sind sie auch noch ziemlich anfällig sprich gehen gern mal kaputt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> variable Nockenwellenverstellung,


Das hat Subaru seit ewigkeiten, heißt da AVCS[/quote]


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Turbolader mit variablen Laderschaufeln,


Das ist erstens kein Porsche Lader sondern ein [url=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable_geometry_turbocharger]Borg Warner und die sind alles andere als unüblich!
Wird nur nicht von den Herstellern breitgetreten, an welchen Dieseln ein VTG Lader dranklebt und an welchen nicht, bei Benzinern ists nicht soo üblich, aber hier solltest du dich eher fragen, warum z.B. VAG auf eine Sequentielle Aufladung setzt statt auf VTG Lader..

Und zu guter Letzt kosten die auch 'nen ganz schönes Stückerl Geld, sind bei Benzinern noch nicht soo ganz zuverlässig, aufgrund der höheren Abgastemperatur.
Bei Porsche kann man sowas ja mal verbauen, da kostet das Auto, in dems drin ist, auch mal eben so einen hohen 5 Stelligen bzw sogar 6 Stelligen Beitrag.

Ein Subaru kostet nur ein Bruchteil eines Porsches...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> etc.. .


Das wäre?!
Ich sehe beim besten Willen nicht, das die Porsche Motoren so weit vor den Subarus sind, ganz im Gegenteil...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und die aktuelle Generation ist in Anbetracht der Leistung auch noch sparsam.


...was auch keine Kunst ist, wenn man recht kleine Motoren stark aufbläst...
Mein 7M-GTE war für die damalige Zeit auch sehr sparsam, genau wie es der (in Deutschland gebaute) 2JZ-GTE war and so on...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Deshalb wenn Boxer dann Porsche.


Nö, ganz und garnicht.
Wenn Boxer dann Subaru weil die halten auch, da gibts kaum bis selten Probleme...


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Stefan Payne,

was du hier an Halbwissen und Bauernschläue verbreitest ist ja der absolute Hammer. Da vergeht sogar mir der Spaß am Diskutieren.
80% aller je gebauten Porsches sind heute noch am Leben. Und da kommst du mir mit so einem Lowcost Volumenhersteller, unfassbar.

VTG ist bei Dieseln nichts besonderes aber Porsche hat es als erster Hersteller mit einem Ottomotor in Serie kombiniert. Porsche entwickelt für fast alle Autofirmen auf der Welt und ist nach Bosch eines der größten Ingenieurs- und Technologieunternehmen Deutschlands.

Sprich du bist so auf billige Asiawägelchen fixiert, dass die Realität mal locker an dir vorbeizieht.
Ich persönlich bin kein Porschefan aber ich akzeptiere die Fakten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin kein Porschefan aber ich akzeptiere die Fakten.


 
Ich bin alles andere als ein Porsche Fan, aber man muss neidlos anerkennen, dass sie verdammt gute Sportwagen bauen.

Deshalb finde ich die Vergleiche von M3/M5 oder AMG oder S4/S5/S6 mit Porsche auch so albern.

Klar, der Porsche ist kein Familienauto, aber das will er auch gar nicht sein.
Wer sich einen Porsche leisten kann, der hat auch immer noch einen Benz oder BMW in der Garage stehen.
Das gilt natürlich auch für die Ferrar Fans oder Lambo-Käufer oder wen auch immer, der solche Autos besitzt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 80% aller je gebauten Porsches sind heute noch am Leben.


Das liegt aber nicht daran das sie besonders gut wären sondern das sie entsprechend gepflegt werden!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> VTG ist bei Dieseln nichts besonderes aber Porsche hat es als erster Hersteller mit einem Ottomotor in Serie kombiniert. Porsche entwickelt für fast alle Autofirmen auf der Welt und ist nach Bosch eines der größten Ingenieurs- und Technologieunternehmen Deutschlands.


Das Porsche der erste Hersteller mit einem VTG Lader an einem Benziner war, ist schlichtweg falsch, außerdem haben VTG Lader auch Nachteile, die wohl mit ein Grund dafür sind, das sie so selten eingesetzt werden...

Und das Porsche soo wahnsinnig viel (mehr) Entwickelt als alle anderen Hersteller bezweifle ich auch mal stark...
Ich sehe bei Porsche z.B. keine besonders außergewöhnliche Technologie, nicht bei aktuellen Modellen


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sprich du bist so auf billige Asiawägelchen fixiert, dass die Realität mal locker an dir vorbeizieht.
> Ich persönlich bin kein Porschefan aber ich akzeptiere die Fakten.


1. Nun, liegt vielleicht daran, das mir das Image eines Autos sowas von ralle ist und mich das gerede anderer nicht interessiert.
Was mich interessiert ist die Technik und hier sind die Japaner bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie sie geredet werden!

Siehe Toyota mit dem MR2, siehe Mazda mit dem RX8 oder Nissan mit dem GT-R bzw ehemals Skyline, welcher wirklich ein technisches Meisterstück war...

2. Die Fakten sind, dass die Porsches zwar für Supersportwagen recht gut sind, im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern aber nicht so viel besser sind.
Der Unterschied zwischen einem Porsche und was anderem ist das Image bzw der Ruf, den der Hersteller bzw das Auto genießt.
Auch wenn Porsche technologisch bessere Autos baut wie den 911, so interessiert das kaum wen, weil das ja kein echter Porsche ist (ja, ich spiele hier gerad auf die 92x und 94x Serien an)...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin alles andere als ein Porsche Fan, aber man muss neidlos anerkennen, dass sie verdammt gute Sportwagen bauen.


Naja, bei Porsche gibts auch einige, die nicht soo begeistert sind von ihrem Auto, besonders was das Fahrverhalten betrifft, so sind sie durchaus verbesserungswürdig, da die Last auf der Hinterachse ein recht großes Problem ist...


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich muss jetzt mal Sagen Subaru als billig Asiaware zu deklarieren ist nun doch (nicht nur) etwas gewagt.
seh dir mal Kundenzufriedenheitsstudien an. Aber nicht die von Auto Bild dort wird Suabru als Nieschenhersteller gar nicht aufgeführt genau wie Lexus oder Porsche. aber eben gerade diese Hersteller wissen zu überzeugen. Ja nicht nur Porsche baut qualitativ hochwertige Autos sondern auch Subaru. Und diese Studien zeigen ja das Subaru eben nicht BILLIG ist.

Billig ist Brilliance oder Dacia!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht daran das sie besonders gut wären sondern das sie entsprechend gepflegt werden!


 
Das ist bei Ferrari nicht anders, ohne die entsprechende Pflege verrosten die Teile echt schnell.
Mein Onkel ist Autoschlosser und repariert privat auch Ferraris.
Da habe ich schon so manche Mühle gesehen.
Enzo Ferrari würde sich im Grab umdrehen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2. Die Fakten sind, dass die Porsches zwar für Supersportwagen recht gut sind, im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern aber nicht so viel besser sind.
> Der Unterschied zwischen einem Porsche und was anderem ist das Image bzw der Ruf, den der Hersteller bzw das Auto genießt.


 
Das Image ist in diesem Segment das A und O.
Nur danke des Images kann Mercedes überhaupt solche Mondpreise verlangen, rein nach dem Wert, was man an Auto bekommt, sind sie nur noch durchschnitt.
Dass auch gute Sportwagen aus Japan kommmen, streitet niemand ab. Aber ihnen fehlt halt das Image und das scheint in Europa noch immer wichtiger zu sein als anderswo.
Sonst würden hier deutlich mehr Lexus fahren. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, bei Porsche gibts auch einige, die nicht soo begeistert sind von ihrem Auto, besonders was das Fahrverhalten betrifft, so sind sie durchaus verbesserungswürdig, da die Last auf der Hinterachse ein recht großes Problem ist...


 
Das ist klar, Heckmotor, Heckantrieb, da lastet das meiste Gewicht logischerweise auf der Hinterachse.
Aber auch hier hilft Porsche die Elektronik.
Früher (in den 70er und 80er) konnte man doch keinen Porsche an die Fahrgrenze bringen, der ist schon vorher abgeflogen. Aber heute kann jede Hausfrau damit mit 300 über die Autobahn bügeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt mal Sagen Subaru als billig Asiaware zu deklarieren ist nun doch (nicht nur) etwas gewagt.


 
Das würde ich auch nie sagen. 
Die japanischen Autohersteller machen alle sehr gute und hochwertige Autos. Das sieht man auch schon am Preis. Früher kaufte man sie, weil sie einfach billiger sind, heute kauft man sie, weil sie seltener kaputt gehen.



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Billig ist Brilliance oder Dacia!


 
Keine Ahnung, den China Wagen kenne ich nur aus dem Fernsehen.
Dacia habe ich mir mal angeguckt, ist tatsächlich billig. 
Da würde ich sogar sagen, man sollte für den Preis eines neuen Dacia einen guten Gebrauchten nehmen.


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch nie sagen.
> Die japanischen Autohersteller machen alle sehr gute und hochwertige Autos. Das sieht man auch schon am Preis. Früher kaufte man sie, weil sie einfach billiger sind, heute kauft man sie, weil sie seltener kaputt gehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Quanti ich meine ja auch nicht dich ich meinte* ITpassion-de*


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ach Quanti ich meine ja auch nicht dich ich meinte* ITpassion-de*


 
Das hätt's de aber auch mal vorher vermelden können. 

Ich finde bei Subaru die rahmenlosen Scheiben der Türen so geil, deshalb auch die Frage, ob der das noch hat, den du kaufen willst.


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hätt's de aber auch mal vorher vermelden können.
> 
> Ich finde bei Subaru die rahmenlosen Scheiben der Türen so geil, deshalb auch die Frage, ob der das noch hat, den du kaufen willst.


Ich weiß es Wirklich nicht aber vertraue da auf Stefan der sagte das er sie noch hatt ich wusste es wben nicht so genau.

Auf jedenfall habe ich mir erstmal die Nummer vom Verkäufer notiert und ihn mal angeschrieben
Ich musste mich wegen des Autos nämlich schonmal extrem ärgern weil es von einem auf dem anderen Tag weg war und ich dachte er wäre vlt schon verkauft aber jetzt ist er ja wieder da


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehe Toyota mit dem MR2,


Naja, der letzte MR2 war afaik vor allem für gehäufte Motorschäden bekannt im Vergleich zur restlichen Toyota-flotte. Und Mit dem Boxter und Cayman hat Porsche auch Sportcoupe und Roadster im Programm, es sind darüberhinaus auch die günstigsten Roadster der Schwaben.

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, warum japanische autos einen schlechten Ruf haben sollten, ganz im Gegenteil, sie galten lange Zeit als die mit Abstand fehlerfreihesten und zuverlässigsten Autos, auch wenn das Image in jüngster Vergangenheit etwas gelitten hat. trotzdem sind honda, Toyota, Mazda, Nissan und Co. noch immer ganz vorne dabei in den Pannen- und Zufriedenheitsstatistiken.

Ich denke das Problem ist eher ein Kulturelles. Früher galten die Asiaten als Kopieversuche populärer europäischer Sportwagen (Honda NSX als Nippon-Ferrari z.B.) ohne Flair, und die Innenausstattung war oft etwas unter europäischem Niveau, was das Plastik anging.
Bei den aktuellen Modellen sind die Innenräume sehr hochwertig, und die Marken haben zu einem eigenen Design gefunden, welches aber oft nicht den westlichen Geschmack trifft. der Glupschaugen-Corolla oder dieser abgespacte Civic wären ein Beispiel. Das ist dann vermutlich wieder zu weit weg vom deutschen Einheitsgrau unserer Modelle hier. 

Aber unterm Strich lassen sich für japanische Autos wohl weit mehr objektive Argumente finden als für französische oder italienische.
Aber z.B. einen Alfa kauft man sich ja nicht, weil er so zuverlässig, sparsam und technisch revolutionär ist, sondern weil da gleich viel jünger und attraktiver ist, wenn man durch die Stadt flaniert, während Eros Ramazotti aus dem Radio erklingt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich bin jetzt zu faul zum Suchen. 
Hast du den Link noch zum Auto?
Das muss sich doch aufklären können, ob der Wagen rahmenlose Scheiben hat oder nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

AutoScout24: Detailseite
ich glaube er hat aber ich vertraue da der Aussage von Stefan.
Auf den Bildern sieht man es aber schlecht wie ich finde


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Laut dem Bild hat er. Das müsste doch das modell sein oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, der letzte MR2 war afaik vor allem für gehäufte Motorschäden bekannt im Vergleich zur restlichen Toyota-flotte.


Das sollte doch eigentlich über die erweiterte Garantie für den 1ZZ-FE samt austausch behoben worden sein.
Wobei hier jeder 1ZZ-FE betroffen ist, die im MR2 nur deshalb etwas mehr weil sies etwas kuschliger haben...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, warum japanische autos einen schlechten Ruf haben sollten, ganz im Gegenteil, sie galten lange Zeit als die mit Abstand fehlerfreihesten und zuverlässigsten Autos, auch wenn das Image in jüngster Vergangenheit etwas gelitten hat. trotzdem sind honda, Toyota, Mazda, Nissan und Co. noch immer ganz vorne dabei in den Pannen- und Zufriedenheitsstatistiken.


Watt de Bue nich kennt, dat fritt hey nich.
+ Eben die 'Propaganda' der Deutschen Medien...

Die Japaner sind auf jeden Fall wesentlich experimentierfreudiger als die Deutschen und auch konsequenter.
Wenn die was sportliches bauen, dann ist das auch richtig sportlich und nicht irgendwas dazwischen, was nur sportlich ausschaut.

Man achtet hier auch auf Details wie z.B. Honda beim Begrenzer des KA20A Motors im TypeR.


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem ist eher ein Kulturelles. Früher galten die Asiaten als Kopieversuche populärer europäischer Sportwagen (Honda NSX als Nippon-Ferrari z.B.) ohne Flair, und die Innenausstattung war oft etwas unter europäischem Niveau, was das Plastik anging.


Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man in den 90ern so viel Plaste verwendet hat, in den 80ern war man im Innenraum wesentlich weiter und hat hier (Kunst?)Leder bezogene Amaturen gehabt, schau dir mal dieses und jenes BIld an, das ist sogar über dem, was man heute teilweise kaufen kann, qualitativ...

Beim RX7 FC stören nur 2 ausladende Plasterahmen, einmal beim Tacho und einmal um die Mittelkonsole, beim Toyota ist das besser gelöst.

Und von der Ergonomie sucht der FC seinesgleichen!
Hier muss man nur zum schalten die Hand vom Lenkrad nehmen oder wenn man am Radio was verstellen möchte!!
Beim Toyota ists ähnlich, wenn auch nicht ganz so gut wie beim Mazda...

Bei den Deutschen find ichs hingegen richtig doof, das man zum Licht anmachen die Hand vom Lenker nehmen muss bzw den Lichtschalter erstmal suchen...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Modellen sind die Innenräume sehr hochwertig, und die Marken haben zu einem eigenen Design gefunden, welches aber oft nicht den westlichen Geschmack trifft. der Glupschaugen-Corolla oder dieser abgespacte Civic wären ein Beispiel. Das ist dann vermutlich wieder zu weit weg vom deutschen Einheitsgrau unserer Modelle hier.


Ich bin den FK1 (der mit 1.4l) schonmal gefahren, hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen, bis auf die richtig schlechte Sicht nach hinten. Wär auch nicht nennenswert teurer denn das aktuelle Skoda teil gewesen...

ABer soo ungewöhnlich fand ich das Design vom Honda eigentlich nicht, es schaut nur ganz anders aus, wenn du aber erstmal drin sitzt und damit fährst, ists eigentlich ganz angenehm.

Hier wird leider sehr viel übertrieben und schlecht gemacht, kann ja schließlich nicht sein, das ein Honda besser ist als ein (gleichteurer) VAG der Golfklasse (IMO ist der Civic auch das interessanteste AUto in dieser Klasse, neben dem Impreza)...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber unterm Strich lassen sich für japanische Autos wohl weit mehr objektive Argumente finden als für französische oder italienische.
> Aber z.B. einen Alfa kauft man sich ja nicht, weil er so zuverlässig, sparsam und technisch revolutionär ist, sondern weil da gleich viel jünger und attraktiver ist, wenn man durch die Stadt flaniert, während Eros Ramazotti aus dem Radio erklingt!


Meinen RX7 hab ich ja auch nicht geliebt, weil er so problemlos und unauffällig war sondern weil er immer gern mal abgesoffen ist, wenn man den Schlüssel nicht lang genug gedreht hat oder ihn abgewürgt hat...

Das ist ja gerade das, was ein Auto spannend macht, auch das Aussehen spielt hier eine Rolle.

Die Deutschen verkaufen sich eigentlich nur noch durch das Image, das sie haben, technisch gesehen, sind sie nicht soo spannend bzw erst in einem Bereich, den sich ein 'normalo' nie im Leben leisten kann (so ein 7er BMW ist ganz nett, aber nicht ganz günstig), die Japaner sind hier teilweise sehr mutig, aber auch 'verspielt'...

Du hast ja gefragt, was ich gemacht hab, damit ich solche Probleme beim ANfahren mit dem T22(FL) gehabt hab:
Fahr einfach mal so ein Ding!

Das Fahrwerk ist ganz anders abgestimmt als es z.B. bei einem Golf4 der Fall ist, den wir zeitgleich auch hatten.
Die Abstimmung vom Golf ging ja mal garnicht, für ein 'normales' Auto war er schon fast zu hart, etwa so hart wie mein aktueller Toyota, der Avensis hingegen war sehr sehr weich abgestimmt, was mich aber beim Golf sehr gestört hat, war die Neigung zum 'hoppeln', wenn man über eine Unebenheit gefahren ist, hat der noch einigemale 'nachgewippt', der Toyota war hier besser...

Das Fahrwerk beim Honda ist mir nicht weiter aufgefallen (was ja eigentlich schonmal gut ist), den 01-06er Impreza bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren, interessiere mich aber sehr dafür.
Hab mir also auch schonmal so ein Auto etwas näher angeschaut, wie der Motor klingt weiß ich aber bisher nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja ist es


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das passt es doch, greif zu, wenn er wirklich gut erhalten ist.


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hoffe er ist bis Januar noch zu haben.
erst dann werde ich ihn mir ansehen weil ch ja erst dann ne Probefahrt machen darf und vlt mal schnell beim TÜV in Dortmund vorbeischauen kann.
eben jemand der sich nen bisl mehr darüber Auskennt in was für einen Zustand der Wagen ist.

Ich habe mich auch schon etwas im Subaru Forum erkundigt auf was ich beim Kauf achten sollte aber dort habe ich die Antwort bekommen das ich eben auf das Übliche achten sollte eben Rost am Auspuff usw und das gut behandelte Subarus eigentlich keine Mängel an sich hätten. Und naja irgendwie vertraue ich dieser Aussage obwohl ich diese Leute genau wie Euch (noch) nicht persönlich kenne


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ... das ich eben auf das Übliche achten sollte eben Rost am Auspuff usw und das gut behandelte Subarus eigentlich keine Mängel an sich hätten.


 
Das mit dem Rost am Auspuff ist doch nur eine Floskel. Klar, guckt man da nach, es gibt ja genügend Autos, die nur in der Stadt gefahren werden und nur selten richtig warm werden.
Dass da der Auspuff schnell durchgerostet ist, ist logisch, sagt aber nichts über den Gesamtzustand aus.
Genauso gut kannst du nach verschlissene Wischergummis gucken.

Geh mal zu einer Subaru Vertragswerkstatt und schau dich da um, tu interessiert und frag auch ruhig mal einen der Mechaniker, die erzählen dir mehr als jeder Verkäufer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben hab, haben Subarus idR keine wirklich nennenswerten Mängel, das sind wirklich robuste Föster Autos, da muss man schon richtig schlecht mit umgehen, um sie klein zu bekommen.

Einen Nachteil haben die Boxermotoren aber: Hydrostößel!
Die ja bekanntlich klappern können und auch nicht für wirklich hohe Leistungen geeignet sind, wohl mit ein Grund, warum Toyota nie wirklich Hydros verbaut hat...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Geh mal zu einer Subaru Vertragswerkstatt und schau dich da um, tu interessiert und frag auch ruhig mal einen der Mechaniker, die erzählen dir mehr als jeder Verkäufer.


Also bei meinem Örtlichen Subaru Händler kann ich sagen, das er eher ehrlich ist und es so sagt wie es ist, außerdem ist er sehr überzeugt von dem was er verkauft!

Das dürfte auch bei den dt. Autohäusern der Auto Sparte von Fuji Heavy Industries die Regel denn Ausnahme sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Örtlichen Subaru Händler kann ich sagen, das er eher ehrlich ist und es so sagt wie es ist, außerdem ist er sehr überzeugt von dem was er verkauft!
> 
> Das dürfte auch bei den dt. Autohäusern der Auto Sparte von Fuji Heavy Industries die Regel denn Ausnahme sein.


 
Er soll ja nur beim Vertragshändler interessiert nachfragen und dort kein Auto kaufen.
Aber der Mechaniker erzählt ohne Weichspüler, was mit den Autos tatsächlich ist, der Verkäufer redet alles immer erst mal schön, ist ja auch sein Job.


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



> Einen Nachteil haben die Boxermotoren aber: Hydrostößel!
> Die ja bekanntlich klappern können und auch nicht für wirklich hohe Leistungen geeignet sind,


 
Das ist nicht wahr.Ganz und gar nicht wahr.Die können gar nicht klappern weil sie ihr "Spiel" welches bei normal mechanisch betätigten Ventilen klappern entsteht unmittelbar nach dem Motorstart durch Öldruck ausgeglichen wird.->Hydrostößel= besser,leiser,haltbarer also nur Vorteile. Dadurch fällt auch das ätzende Ventil einstellen im Rahmen Inspektion weg. Ich kenne kein Auto b.z.w. modernen Motor mehr der noch was anderes hat zur Ventilbetätigung. Zumindest alles was oben liegende Nockenwelle hat und das ist so ziemlich jeder Moderne Motor. Mein erster Polo 93´ hatte Hydrostößel und der hatte 4 Zylinder in Reihe.

Davon mal abgesehen dadurch das du mit Hydrostößel (einer ist kaum größer im Durchmesser als ein 2€ Stück und hohl,Tiefe ungefähr 2cm) sehr geringe Massen die du in bewegung bringen mußt um den Druck des Nockens der Nockenwelle auf das Ventil zu übertragen,sind viel höhere Drehzahlen möglich.Also gerade diese Stößel sind für hohe Leistung zu gebrauchen!
Übrigens: Wem das was sagt,ein Polo G40 hatte auch Hydrostößel!


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Porsche der erste Hersteller mit einem VTG Lader an einem Benziner war, ist schlichtweg falsch, außerdem haben VTG Lader auch Nachteile, die wohl mit ein Grund dafür sind, das sie so selten eingesetzt werden...



Sorry war mein Fehler hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut, es war der erste Otto-Boxer mit VTG.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und das Porsche soo wahnsinnig viel (mehr) Entwickelt als alle anderen Hersteller bezweifle ich auch mal stark...
> Ich sehe bei Porsche z.B. keine besonders außergewöhnliche Technologie, nicht bei aktuellen Modellen



Mach dich da mal schlau, nach Bosch meldet Porsche die meisten Patente in Deutschland an. Es gibt auch viele Bekannte Entwicklungen von Porsche im Auftrag, z.B. der Motor des Seat Marbella, der erste Audi S2, das 7Flex Sitzsystem bei Opel (da bekommt die Werbung von damals gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung) und so könnte man die Liste endlos weiterführen. In den 80er Jahren haben sie 2 Drittel des Rohertrags mit Engineering erwirtschaftet.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Nun, liegt vielleicht daran, das mir das Image eines Autos sowas von ralle ist und mich das gerede anderer nicht interessiert.
> Was mich interessiert ist die Technik und hier sind die Japaner bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie sie geredet werden!



Mich interessiert die Liebe zum Detail und da kann selbst der teurste Lexus nicht begeistern.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehe Toyota mit dem MR2, siehe Mazda mit dem RX8 oder Nissan mit dem GT-R bzw ehemals Skyline, welcher wirklich ein technisches Meisterstück war...



Gutes über den RX8 kann man nur behaupten wenn man ihn noch nicht gefahren ist. Föhrt sich wie ein Staubsauger, da kein harmonisches Verhältniss von Drehmoment zu Drehzahl vorhanden ist. Im übrigen ist es ab Werk vorgesehen das man alle 1.000 km einen Liter Öl nachkippt, da die Abdichtung der Brennräume bis heute noch nicht richtig funktioniert.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2. Die Fakten sind, dass die Porsches zwar für Supersportwagen recht gut sind, im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern aber nicht so viel besser sind.



Porsche setzt in vielen Bereichen den Benchmark und bevor du die Marke kaputt redest fahr mal einen aktuellen 11er, dann weißt du was ich meine.
Ich würde auch einen Boxster kaufen aber ich kann mich mit dem typischen Klientel nicht identifizieren, da ich Technikfreak bin und nicht auf der Suche einer vierrädrigen Persönlichkeitsprotese bin.
Würde aber auch keinen Japaner kaufen, den ich will nichts zusammengeklautes aus der letzten Saison  (habe ich meine Hassmarke Lexus schon erwähnt....).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, bei Porsche gibts auch einige, die nicht soo begeistert sind von ihrem Auto, besonders was das Fahrverhalten betrifft, so sind sie durchaus verbesserungswürdig, da die Last auf der Hinterachse ein recht großes Problem ist...



Die Behauptung läuft konträr zu der Aussage der meisten Rennfahrer, die schätzen eine Hecklastige Gewichtsverteilung. Ich persönliche favorisiere 50:50, bin eben halt auch am ehesten BMW Fan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mich interessiert die Liebe zum Detail und da kann selbst der teurste Lexus nicht begeistern.


 
Na ja, ich bin heute endlich mal mit den Firmenwagen gefahren (ein Lexus ) und ich war mehr als begeistert.
Wenn ich da den ollen E-Klasse Benz meines Onkels dagegen anschaue, bäh!
Zwischen dem Lexus und dem Benz ist der Unterschied meiner Meinung nach ebenso groß wie zwischen einem Porsche 911 und einem, deiner Meinung nach miesen, Mazda RX8.
Alleine wenn das Display angeht (die Karre hat ja keine normalen Rundinstrumente mehr), das sieht das voll fett aus. Die Verarbeitung ist absolute erste Sahne (dagegen wirkt mein Astra richtig billig). Die Klimaanlage hörst du nicht, es ensteht auch kein Luftzug oder so.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Behauptung läuft konträr zu der Aussage der meisten Rennfahrer, die schätzen eine Hecklastige Gewichtsverteilung. Ich persönliche favorisiere 50:50, bin eben halt auch am ehesten BMW Fan.


 
Jep, aber das liegt an der Sache selbst, mit einem Hecktrieber hat man im Rennsport auch die meiste Zeit zu tun.
Ich persönlich würde Allrad nehmen, aber den Astra OPC gibts damit nicht. 
Trotzdem würde ich mir keinen BMW kaufen (wieder: bäh).
Völlig überteuert und grundsätzlich zu eng.
Schau dir mal die Aufpreisliste für den 1er BMW an. Damit kannst du selbst den teuersten 1er BMW noch mal doppel so teuer machen.

Ich kaufe nur Autos, die nach ihrem Gründer benannt sind. 
Die Herren Volkswagen, BMW oder Audi sind mir unbekannt und Mercedes ist ein Frauenname.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr.Ganz und gar nicht wahr.Die können gar nicht klappern weil sie ihr "Spiel" welches bei normal mechanisch betätigten Ventilen klappern entsteht unmittelbar nach dem Motorstart durch Öldruck ausgeglichen wird.->Hydrostößel= besser,leiser,haltbarer also nur Vorteile.


Das ist leider nicht ganz richtig, siehe z.B. hier, es gibt auch immer mal wieder Probleme mit dem Klappern, z.B. bei Subaru oder aber bei Mazda.



orca26 schrieb:


> Dadurch fällt auch das ätzende Ventil einstellen im Rahmen Inspektion weg. Ich kenne kein Auto b.z.w. modernen Motor mehr der noch was anderes hat zur Ventilbetätigung. Zumindest alles was oben liegende Nockenwelle hat und das ist so ziemlich jeder Moderne Motor. Mein erster Polo 93´ hatte Hydrostößel und der hatte 4 Zylinder in Reihe.


Du wirst dich wundern, ganz gewaltig 
Tassenstößel sind weiter verbreitet als du denkst, vorallendingen kommen sie wieder!

Toyota hab ich ja schon erwähnt, die verbauen generell keine Hydros (bzw der einzige Motor, der meines WIssens nach über Hydros verfügte war der 5M), bei Subaru weiß ich, das die kleinen 4 Zylinder Motoren Hydros haben, die Turbos aber Tassenstößel, beim 6 Zylinder müssts genauso sein, bei Honda weiß ichs nicht, aber du kannst davon ausgehen, das der Type R Tassenstößel hat, genau wie der S2000.

Auch stellen viele Hersteller von Hydros auf Tassenstößel um, der neue MX5 Motor müsste wieder Tassenstößel haben.


orca26 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen dadurch das du mit Hydrostößel (einer ist kaum größer im Durchmesser als ein 2€ Stück und hohl,Tiefe ungefähr 2cm) sehr geringe Massen die du in bewegung bringen mußt um den Druck des Nockens der Nockenwelle auf das Ventil zu übertragen,sind viel höhere Drehzahlen möglich.Also gerade diese Stößel sind für hohe Leistung zu gebrauchen!


Shit, find gerad den Link nicht, wo ich das gelesen hab, es ist aber wirklich so, das Hydros nicht für hohe Drehzahlen und/oder aufgeladene Motoren zu gebrauchen sind...



orca26 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wem das was sagt,ein Polo G40 hatte auch Hydrostößel!


Also ersteinmal ist VW nicht gerad ein Garant für Qualität, zum anderen hat der G40 auch nicht soo viel Leistung 
1,3l mit 85kW und einem nicht unproblematischen G-Lader...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also ersteinmal ist VW nicht gerad ein Garant für Qualität, zum anderen hat der G40 auch nicht soo viel Leistung
> 1,3l mit 85kW und einem nicht unproblematischen G-Lader...


 
Deshalb hat VW den G-Lader Krempel auch schnell wieder entsorgt.


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Örtlichen Subaru Händler kann ich sagen, das er eher ehrlich ist und es so sagt wie es ist, außerdem ist er sehr überzeugt von dem was er verkauft!



Genau das gefühl hatte ich auch als ich schonmal bei dem nächstgelegenen Subaru-Autohaus war.
er sagte er fährt privat selbst einen Lagacy mit 2.5L und das das Ding zwar relativ viel wegen das AWD verbraucht aber er noch nie ein besseres zuverlässigeres Auto hatte

danach dachte ich mir irgendwie genau das gleiche wie Stefan eben sagte: Ziehmlich Überzeugt von der Marke Subaru.
aber bis heute weiß ich nicht ob er es wirklich so meinte oder eben nur weil er seine Autos verkaufen will


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> aber bis heute weiß ich nicht ob er es wirklich so meinte oder eben nur weil er seine Autos verkaufen will


 
Deswegen auch mit den Mechanikern sprechen, bringt echt viel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin heute endlich mal mit den Firmenwagen gefahren (ein Lexus ) und ich war mehr als begeistert.
> Wenn ich da den ollen E-Klasse Benz meines Onkels dagegen anschaue, bäh!



Ich bin damals z.B. den SC430 probe gefahren und da hat man auf jedem Meter gemerkt was die Kopiervorlage war  (alter SL). Wie gesagt vergleiche immer den passenden Lexus mit seiner Kopiervorlage dann weißt du was Edel und was möchtegern Edel ist.

Im übrigen ist es sinnvoll ähnliche Baujahre zu vergleichen, da z.B. ein 7er E32 billiger wirkt als ein Golf VI. Was man vom BMW F01 nicht gerade behaupten kann  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mich interessiert die Liebe zum Detail und da kann selbst der teurste Lexus nicht begeistern.


Und was nutzt dir ein ach so toll verarbeiteter Innenraum, wenn der Motor Mist ist und er recht schnell anfängt zu klappern?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gutes über den RX8 kann man nur behaupten wenn man ihn noch nicht gefahren ist. Föhrt sich wie ein Staubsauger, da kein harmonisches Verhältniss von Drehmoment zu Drehzahl vorhanden ist. Im übrigen ist es ab Werk vorgesehen das man alle 1.000 km einen Liter Öl nachkippt, da die Abdichtung der Brennräume bis heute noch nicht richtig funktioniert.


Warum wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, das du *solch einen Unsinn über den Kreiskolbenmotor schreiben wirst?!*

Ersteinmal solltest du dir mal in die Betriebsanleitung deines Skodas schauen, was da angegeben wird!
Hier wird idR auch 1l/1000km angegeben.

Zum anderen zeugt dieser Abschnitt deines Postings, das du absolut *keine Ahnung vom Kreiskolbenmotor* hast, im gegensatz zu dir hab ich ein Fahrzeug mit Kreiskolbenmotor besessen und dementsprechend auch längere Zeit gefahren, was du hier sagst, ist einfach nur Propaganda, die rein garnichts mit der Realität zu tun hat!

Denn ersteinmal hat ein Kreiskolbenmotor eine sehr unspannende und gleichmäßige Kraftentfaltung, dreht sehr willig hoch.

Was du zum Klang schreibst, ist auch nicht richtig, korrekt ist, das man, bei geeignetem Abgassystem die Explosionen recht gut hört, neben den Zündungen hat man *garkeine weiteren Geräusche*, höchstens noch ein leichtes Heulen/Pfeifen vom Motor, äähnlich wie bei einem Turbo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVW3sRFhq9shttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVUTvLqDR6I
Das erstmal zum klang.

zum Ölverbrauch: 
Jeder der sich beim KKM über den Ölverbrauch beschwert, hat 0 Plan von der Funktionsweise oder dem Aufbau des Motors.
*Oder würdest du dich beschweren, das du bei einem 2 Takt Mopped 2 Takt Gemisch in den Tank kippen müsstest?!*
Denn bauartbedingt, muss der KKM Öl verbrennen, da das Öl ja im Brennraum ist und dazu da ist, die Dichtleisten zu schmieren. Und ja, der Motor ist ziemlich dicht, auch wenn du es kaum glauben kannst...

Und hier noch ein Video über den Kreiskolbenmotor:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGrD7FTFLJc

Wie schmiert man jetzt die Dichtleisten am besten, ohne Motoröl zu verbrennen?!
2 Taktöl in den Tank kippen?! 

Achso: Flammen speit er auch ab und an mal beim schalten 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Behauptung läuft konträr zu der Aussage der meisten Rennfahrer, die schätzen eine Hecklastige Gewichtsverteilung. Ich persönliche favorisiere 50:50, bin eben halt auch am ehesten BMW Fan.


Die Rennfahrer fahren Rennen, die haben auch meist massig Spoilerwerk am Auto!!

Das Setting, was Porsche hat, ist toll, wenn man viel Leistung auf die Straße bringt und geradeaus fahren will, nichts für die Kurve!
Da die Vorderachse zu leicht ist und entsprechend kein Kontakt zur Straße hat, so dass das AUto dann zum geradeausfahren (xtreme understeering) neigen.
Aber es soll ja auch schon einige Porschefahrer gegeben haben, die vom 911er auf den Boxter S umgestiegen sind, weil der ein besseres Handling hat, da weniger Gewicht auf der Hinterachse...

Die lassen sich auch nur so gut fahren, weil die Elektronik alles so hinbiegt, damit sie fahrbar sind...


Cerespk91 schrieb:


> aber bis heute weiß ich nicht ob er es wirklich so meinte oder eben nur weil er seine Autos verkaufen will


Du kannst davon ausgehen, das er es auch so meinte und nicht nur ein Auto verkaufen wollte 
Weil wenn er viele Autos verkaufen wollte, würd er kaum Subarus verkaufen


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und was nutzt dir ein ach so toll verarbeiteter Innenraum, wenn der Motor Mist ist und er recht schnell anfängt zu klappern?



Was fährst du für Autos bei denen der Motor klappert?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, das du *solch einen Unsinn über den Kreiskolbenmotor schreiben wirst?!*



Wir wollten 2 RX8 für die Firma damals kaufen daher sind wir die auch ein paar Tage gefahren. Aber der Verkäufer wies darauf hin das man eben bei jedem 2. Tanken einen Liter Öl dazugeben muss.

Aber wie gesagt mit einem Glaubenskrieger wie dir kann man leider nicht diskutieren  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber der Verkäufer wies darauf hin das man eben bei jedem 2. Tanken einen Liter Öl dazugeben muss.


Der Verkäufer hat euch da einen Bären aufgebunden!
In Wahrheit braucht ein RX8 einen Liter auf 4000-5000km, also einen viertel Liter auf 1000km, hängt aber auch sehr stark von der Fahrweise ab.
Wenn man die Sau rauslässt könnens auch mal 'nen halber bis 3/4 Liter sein, die Regel ist das aber ganz und garnicht.

Und du kannst nach dem Ölverbrauch die Uhr stellen, mein alter RX7 FC hat ziemlich genau einen halben Liter auf 1000km Öl gebraucht.

Du siehst, ich glaube nicht, ich weiß, einmal weil ich mir selbst ein Bild über den Kreiskolbenmotor gemacht hab, zum anderen bin ich auch im RX8 Forum angemeldet und hab zeitweise da recht viel gelesen, weiß daher auch, was RX8 Fahrer in der Praxis verbraucht haben und wo die Probleme waren/sind.

Wenn ich was hasse, dann sind das irgendwelche Unwahrheiten/Märchen, die aus längst vergangenen Tagen stammen.
NSU war z.B. sehr großzügig, was Motoren betraf, vorallendingen waren die 'Tests' ziemlich nutzlos -> starb der Motor bei vollem Lenkeinschlag ab, gabs 'nen neuen...
Nähere Infos dazu gibts auf Wikipedia


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist es sinnvoll ähnliche Baujahre zu vergleichen, da z.B. ein 7er E32 billiger wirkt als ein Golf VI. Was man vom BMW F01 nicht gerade behaupten kann  .


 
Lexus Baujahr: 2008
E-Klasse Baujahr: 2007

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass das Command System im Benz schon kaputt war? Ebenso ist der Monitor schon mal ausgefallen und das Schiebedach musste wegen Wassereinbruchs ausgetauscht werden.

Ich habe übrigens drei Onkel, die Benz fahren und alle hatten schon mal Defekte mit ihren Autos.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lexus Baujahr: 2008
> E-Klasse Baujahr: 2007



Sorry wußte nicht das du mit altem Benz einen 2007er meinst.
Aber die E-Klasse hat mich auch nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Bin sie aber auch nur von 2002 bis 2003 gefahren (Langzeitmiete).


----------



## McZonk (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn ich was hasse, dann sind das irgendwelche Unwahrheiten/Märchen, die aus längst vergangenen Tagen stammen.
> NSU war z.B. sehr großzügig, was Motoren betraf, vorallendingen waren die 'Tests' ziemlich nutzlos -> starb der Motor bei vollem Lenkeinschlag ab, gabs 'nen neuen...
> Nähere Infos dazu gibts auf Wikipedia


Wir haben zu Hause noch nen kreiskolben Ro80


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry wußte nicht das du mit altem Benz einen 2007er meinst.
> Aber die E-Klasse hat mich auch nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Bin sie aber auch nur von 2002 bis 2003 gefahren (Langzeitmiete).


 
He he he, ich meinte mit ollen Benz ja auch nicht unbedingt das Alter sondern eher, weil ollen Benz sich ein wenig auf nicht so dollen Benz reimt. 

Jep, kann ich bestätigen. Alle Bekannte, Verwandte und Freunde, die Benz fahren, waren schon mal außerplanmäßig in der Werkstatt.
Besonders fett fand ich die Sache mit meinem Kumpel und dessen A-Klasse.
Bei dem 4 Jahre alten Wagen ist an der Hinterachse die Federhalterung (oder wie man das Teil da nennt, wo die Feder drauf sitzt) gebrochen. Er musste das gesamte Federbein neu kaufen.
Kulanz von Mercedes: null 

und er fährt mit dem Wagen nur zur Arbeit und wieder nach Hause, da werden keine Wohnungsumzüge mit betätigt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Wir haben zu Hause noch nen kreiskolben Ro80


Noch fahrbereit?  (OK, geh mal davon aus, das der Motor gut ist und hoffe, das ihr noch 2-3 Sätze Zündkerzen liegen habt)

Hat nicht letztens der Smudo mit 'nem Ro80 eine etwas längere Fahrt angetreten?
So um die 4000km oder mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hat nicht letztens der Smudo mit 'nem Ro80 eine etwas längere Fahrt angetreten?
> So um die 4000km oder mehr.


 
Schiebt der dann den Wagen die restlichen 3990km?


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

was ist den ein Ro80?
Ich kenne nur die Kreiskolben von Mazda aber das ist keiner oder?RX7 SA, FC, FD RX8 (gabs beim RX7 auch nen FB oder FA?)
Ist es etwa ein NSU?

Edit: OK grade gegoogelt und ich habe richtig geraten es ist nen NSU


----------



## McZonk (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der läuft wie ne eins. Allerdings ists schon der zweite Motor (auch schon mit dem xten Satz Kerzen ). War nen ganz früher mit dem berüchtigten Motor mit KOnstuktionsfehler - daher recht schnell Aggregat Nr. 2  Ich werd ma paar Bilder suchen bzw. machen. Allerdings verbringt der Ro den Winter logischerweise in der Garage


----------



## Stormbringer (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Wir haben zu Hause noch nen kreiskolben Ro80



ERNSTHAFT???


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich werd ma paar Bilder suchen bzw. machen. Allerdings verbringt der Ro den Winter logischerweise in der Garage


 
Jep, Bilder wären geil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die Kreiskolben von Mazda aber das ist keiner oder?RX7 SA, FC, FD RX8 (gabs beim RX7 auch nen FB oder FA?)


Ja, es gab einen FB, das war der SA2 mit DW-13B Motor, 135PS und einigen Änderungen, insbesondere im Innenraum, war AFAIR das 84/85er Modell.



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ist es etwa ein NSU?


Jep, dem Erfinder des Kreiskolbenmotors 
(nein, es war nicht Felix Wankel!)


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

aber die Grundidee stammt von ihm und auch der entwurf für die Brennkammer kommt von Felix Wankel
Felix Wankel

warst du da eigentlich?? also du noch deinen RX7 hattest 
RX7


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da Vinci hat auch einen Hubschrauberantrieb gezeichnet, gilt er aber deshalb als der Erfinder?


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Felix Wankel war aber aktiv an der Entwicklung bei NSU beteiligt und Da Vinci konnte nicht mal sehen wie die ersten Automobile über die Straßen rollen


----------



## McZonk (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ERNSTHAFT???



Jop  im schönen Olivgrün + beige Ledersofas (Ja Sofas, das sind keine Sitze ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist Alexander Graham Bell der Erfinder des Telefons?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> aber die Grundidee stammt von ihm und auch der entwurf für die Brennkammer kommt von Felix Wankel
> Felix Wankel


Nicht ganz, Wankel hat den Drehkolbenmotor erfunden, der ist aber nicht praxistauglich gewesen.
Paschke/NSU hat dann aus dem Drehkolbenmotor den Kreiskolbenmotor gemacht.

Gab dann auch noch kleinere "Streitereien" zwischen Wankel und NSU, der meinte sowas wie 'ihr habt aus meinem Rennpferd einen Ackergaul gemacht'.


Cerespk91 schrieb:


> warst du da eigentlich?? also du noch deinen RX7 hattest
> RX7


nein, das war vor meiner Zeit, ich hatte von Sommer 05 bis ANfang 06 den RX7, leider nicht länger...
Hätt aber gern wieder einen...


----------



## CeresPK (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja diesen Satz verstehe ich schon den schließlich ist der Erste "Wankelmotor" mit 20000rpm gelaufen und hatt bei 17000 Umdrehungen 29PS gehabt



Und an der Entwicklung an diesen Motor war Wankel noch persönlich beteiligt auch an vielen NSUs mit Wankel bis dan der Ro80 kamm, ab dan hatt NSU nicht mehr alzu viel von Wankel wissen wollen nur noch wen es Probleme mit dem Motor gab wurde er gerufen


----------



## k-b (24. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

NSU  Die ehemaligen Werke sind nur über den Neckar rüber weit weg


----------



## Stormbringer (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Jop  im schönen Olivgrün + beige Ledersofas (Ja Sofas, das sind keine Sitze ).


bei gelegenheit bitte mal ein paar fotos einstellen.


----------



## alex0582 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

dann will ich auch mal

mazda 3 mps 

klick für bild


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sehr schönes Auto, sag mal sind das die Original Alus ? sind die weiß oder täuscht das ?


----------



## CeresPK (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal
> 
> mazda 3 mps
> 
> klick für bild


boa und das ist deiner
*NEID*


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal
> 
> mazda 3 mps
> 
> klick für bild


 
Wenn's deiner ist, würde ich das Nummernschild etwas unkenntlich machen.


----------



## crosser125 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Yap schönes Auto, hatte ich mal als Leihwagen, geht ganz gut

Hier mal meine Bikes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Scott Aspect 45 und Yamaha YZ 125 

Mein Auto is ein Mazda 6 2.0MZR hab ich leider kein Foto.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sehen etwas schmutzig aus, wo fährst du denn so rum?


----------



## crosser125 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sind doch Dirtbikes!  Ausserdem is das Motorrad frisch gekärchert.


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



crosser125 schrieb:


> Yap schönes Auto, hatte ich mal als Leihwagen, geht ganz gut
> 
> Hier mal meine Bikes:
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Yamaha, was ist das denn für ein Bj ? Hat noch nicht viele Stunden im dreck gesehen oder ? Da ist ja alles noch heile dran 

Als ich 17 war hatte ich ne 125 Kawa, die hatte schon nach der ersten Stunde keine Seitenverkleidung mehr, da bin ich bisschen gegen Baum gehorstet.


----------



## crosser125 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Is Modelljahr 2007. Doch hat schon viel mitgemacht. Das Foto is nur gut getroffen . Ausserdem ist, wie ich finde, wenn man den Sport ernsthaft betreiben will, die richtige Pflege genauso wichtig wie Kondition.


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja warum Putzen wird doch eh wieder dreckig 

Aber hast schon recht


----------



## alex0582 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@kays

ne sind silber sind die orginal sommer alus momentan hat er jedoch leider die winter alus drauf
http://mitglied.lycos.de/povidon01/DSC00241.JPG

@cerespk

jap seit einem jahr und bin glücklich wie am ersten tag 

@quantenslipstream

is ok mit dem kennzeichen 

hier noch ein paar videos vom der letzten viertelmeile 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/povidon01/Videos Speeddays 2008 Zerbst/


----------



## kays (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Am geilsten war ja der weiße Golf mit der schwarzen Motorhaube, der hat dich ja voll über´n Nukel gezogen.....was für ein Geschoss...Hammer 2x vr6 bi Turbo

Das blanke entsetzen von dem Sprecher der das Video gedreht hat " Alter was war´n das jetzt"


----------



## alex0582 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

jap ich hab auch gedacht ich stehe der hatte am heck v12 kleben ich dachte mir schon mhhh was kommt da jetzt aber auf sowas war ich nich gefasst  
er ist erster in der 9 er klasse geworden ich in der 13 er  noch fragen hehe


----------



## Zoon (26. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ich will nichts zusammengeklautes aus der letzten Saison  (habe ich meine Hassmarke Lexus schon erwähnt....).



Komisch - die kommenden Mercedes Generationen (E Klasse, CLK etc) sehen alle wie Lexus aus ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Komisch - die kommenden Mercedes Generationen (E Klasse, CLK etc) sehen alle wie Lexus aus ...



Das stimmt (würde aber auch keinen Metzger kaufen), bei der letzten Generation konnte selbst ein Blinder erkennen was jeweils nachgeäfft wurde .


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich denke sowieso, dass Mercedes auf dem sinkenden Ast ist.
Die Qualität lässt nach, die Modellpalette ist nicht an neuer Veränderungen am Markt angepasst, da wird Mercedes sich schwer umschauen, wenn die Leute auch erkenne, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, für bröckelndes Image viele tausend Euro mehr auszugeben als es nötig wäre.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mal was ganz Hartes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UybmDOuFXU

einfach herrlich, und am Ende wegfahren. 

Gibt ja ne Reihe solcher Einpark- und Ausparkvideos, eins schlimmer als das andere. Da mag man gar nicht mehr öffentlich parken.


----------



## Sash (27. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

bestimmt ne frau.. und nicht nur das sie ihn einmal antitschte, sondern gleich zig mal... gott wie blöd muß man sein um sowas zu bringen.


----------



## DanielX (27. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

OMG, das hätte ein Affe mit nur einem Arm besser gemacht. 

Aber so Leute darf man doch nicht auf den öffentlichen Strassenverkehr loslassen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Oridori (27. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also auf mich wartet zuhause ein silberner Alfa Romeo 156 2.0TS mit dunkelblauem Leber *grrrr* leider darf ich atm nicht fahren, bin da ein wenig in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz gerate, doch bald ist es wieder soweit


----------



## k-b (27. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Die neuen Mercedes find ich so hammer. Endlich haben sie mal einen Stilwechsel gemacht! Die C-Klasse vor allem - als Kombi. Traumhaft. Gefällt mir momentan sogar noch besser als der A4 (der war nur irgendwie die ersten paar Wochen interessant, inzwischen find ichs fast schon albern ^^) 

Der Vater meiner Freundin fährt ne aktuelle B-Klasse, also paar Wochen alt. Das Getriebe ist so super zu schalten, einfach präziser und nicht so hakelig wie mein Golf. Sogar der 5er von meinem Dad (BJ 2000 oder so) schaltet sich um einiges schlechter.

Vielleicht ist das aber nur weil er neu ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das aber nur weil er neu ist.


Nö, eigentlich nicht.
Der Skoda meiner Tante ist auch neu, das Getriebe schaltet sich aber auch nicht so besonders, auf jeden Fall schlechter als bei meinem alten RX7 FC.
Das ist eher eine Frage wie gut das Getriebe sein sol und was es kosten durfte...

PS: der Rückwärtsgang ist auch nicht gesperrt, wie mans erwarten könnte...


----------



## Stormbringer (27. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Die neuen Mercedes find ich so hammer. Endlich haben sie mal einen Stilwechsel gemacht! Die C-Klasse vor allem - als Kombi. Traumhaft. Gefällt mir momentan sogar noch besser als der A4 (der war nur irgendwie die ersten paar Wochen interessant, inzwischen find ichs fast schon albern ^^)
> 
> Der Vater meiner Freundin fährt ne aktuelle B-Klasse, also paar Wochen alt. Das Getriebe ist so super zu schalten, einfach präziser und nicht so hakelig wie mein Golf. Sogar der 5er von meinem Dad (BJ 2000 oder so) schaltet sich um einiges schlechter.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das aber nur weil er neu ist.



hihi.... also b- und a-klasse finde ich ähm.... eher lustig. 
die c-klasse ist soweit ok und sicher schöner als nen a4 - aber da gibts ja noch den dreier.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist letztlich alles Geschmackssache, mir z.B. gefällt der A4, auch mit den LED-Lesiten da kann ich leben. Die C-Klasse ist aber auch nicht übel, zumindest die Avantgarde mit AMG-Paket. Das Interior ist nicht mehr so bieder wie früher bei den Benzen.
Aber die schönsten Sternderl sind immer noch SL und SLK für mich.

Autos sind halt wie Frauen, wäre schlimm wenn jeder genau denselben Geschmack hätte.


----------



## orca113 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist letztlich alles Geschmackssache, mir z.B. gefällt der A4, auch mit den LED-Lesiten da kann ich leben. Die C-Klasse ist aber auch nicht übel, zumindest die Avantgarde mit AMG-Paket. Das Interior ist nicht mehr so bieder wie früher bei den Benzen.
> Aber die schönsten Sternderl sind immer noch SL und SLK für mich.
> 
> Autos sind halt wie Frauen, wäre schlimm wenn jeder genau denselben Geschmack hätte.


 
Ganz deiner Meinung,ich finde das die mit dem Stern jett etwas mehr in Sachen Design die jugendlicheren Erwachsenen anspricht.Ich habe auch schon gesagt,mein nächster ist ein Benz
Neulich hat mich ein Freund mit dem SLK seines Vaters abgeholt und ich muß sagen der SLK ist nicht nur optisch schick!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung,ich finde das die mit dem Stern jett etwas mehr in Sachen Design die jugendlicheren Erwachsenen anspricht.Ich habe auch schon gesagt,mein nächster ist ein Benz
> Neulich hat mich ein Freund mit dem SLK seines Vaters abgeholt und ich muß sagen der SLK ist nicht nur optisch schick!


 
Warum liegt dann das durchschnittsalters eines Benzfahrers immer noch über 60 Jahre? 
Wenn du Benz fahren willst, muss es ja dann auch noch irgendwo einen 100 jährigen oder zwei 80 jährige geben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum liegt dann das durchschnittsalters eines Benzfahrers immer noch über 60 Jahre?



Weil nicht jeder 18 Jährige mit den Preisen klar kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil nicht jeder 18 Jährige mit den Preisen klar kommt.


 
Eben, weil ein 18 jähriger andere Prioritäten hat als ein Rentner. Da braucht der seine Knete für was Wichtigeres.
Und ein Benz ist so unwichtig wie ein Strick im Schlüsselloch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, weil ein 18 jähriger andere Prioritäten hat als ein Rentner. Da braucht der seine Knete für was Wichtigeres.



Das ist eine relativ eindimensionale Betrachtung. Du kannst ja schlecht deine Prioritäten und Ziele auf alle anderen projezieren. Ich kaufte mir auch mit 21 meinen ersten Neuwagen für damals stolze 64.000,- DM. Und viele meinten ich solle mir lieber von der Kohle eine Wohnung oder sonstwas kaufen. Aber wie gesagt nicht jeder hat die gleichen Präferenzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist eine relativ eindimensionale Betrachtung. Du kannst ja schlecht deine Prioritäten und Ziele auf alle anderen projezieren. Ich kaufte mir auch mit 21 meinen ersten Neuwagen für damals stolze 64.000,- DM. Und viele meinten ich solle mir lieber von der Kohle eine Wohnung oder sonstwas kaufen. Aber wie gesagt nicht jeder hat die gleichen Präferenzen.


 
Ich habe doch nicht gesagt, dass ein 18 jähriger meine Prioritäten hat, ich sagte, dass er andere hat als ein Rentner, oder willst du das etwa anzweifeln?
Erst mal richtig lesen, bevor du mich kritisierst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, weil ein 18 jähriger andere Prioritäten hat als ein Rentner. Da braucht der seine Knete für was Wichtigeres.
> Und ein Benz ist so unwichtig wie ein Strick im Schlüsselloch.



Der kauft sich für seine Kohle keinen Benz, eher sowas wie 'nen RX8 oder ähnliches.


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Den RX8 durfte ich gerade mal ein bischen traktieren.  Die Maschine ist ein Traum, das Fahrwerk zwar knüppelhart aber passend (Bei der Lenkung hat man glaube ich ein wenig geschlafen... Das würde direkter gehen). Hatte noch nie ein Motor unterm Gasfuß der so direkt am Gas hing und obenrum nochmal so nachgelegt hat (9000 RPM, ich komme). Wahnsinnsgerät - ich bin hin und weg.

Bilder vom Ro80 kommen gleich

Sry für die miserable BQ, musste vom Glas scannen. Mache bei Gelegenheit mal noch nen paar Pics mit der Digitalen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

9000 Kurbelwellenumdrehungen, also etwa 3000 Rotordrehungen


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Sound dazu ist der pure Wahnsinn  (Wer hatte hier nochmal behauptet nen Kreisrotationskolbenmotor hätte keinen Sound? )


----------



## kays (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@McZonk - Was ist das denn für ein Farbton ? Bohneneintopfgrün ??


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der kauft sich für seine Kohle keinen Benz, eher sowas wie 'nen RX8 oder ähnliches.


Nicht, wenn er Mazda nicht mag. Gibt ja durchaus junge Leute, die Fan von Mercedes sind. die kaufen sich dann halt gebraucht einen Benz.

Jede Marke halt halt ihre Fans, junge und Alte, da ist Benz keine Ausnahme. Wobei die Kisten früher schon extrem sänftenmäßig daherkamen, mein Opa fährt ja schon ewig Mercedes. Härtere Sitze und Seitenhalt ist bei Dem Lomis nicht wirklich, man hockt drin wie im Wohnzimmersessel. Daher halt auch der Ruf "Rentnerauto".


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Trotzdem versucht Mercedes immer sportlicher und dymanischer rüberzukommen, dennoch steig das Benzfahreralter ständig an.
Wenn ich meinen Onkel anschaut, wie er sich aus seiner C-Klasse quält (tja sportlich ist nicht immer besser).
Ich habe ihm schon gesagt, er sollte sich eine B-Klasse kaufen, besser für ihn.
Aber das ist für ihn kein Benz, ebenso A-Klasse.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem versucht Mercedes immer sportlicher und dymanischer rüberzukommen, dennoch steig das Benzfahreralter ständig an.



Die Zahl täuscht, MB macht mehr als zweidrittel des Geschäfts mit Firmenwagen und Flottenverkäufen, da gibts kein Käuferalter. Und der kleine Rest der Privatkäufer sind dann eben die Rentner. Denn wer noch Jung und im Berufsleben ist wird sich seinen Benz über die Firma laufen lassen.

Was den 18 Jährigen mit dem Mazda statt dem Benz angeht, das würde ich eher auf das Gebrauchtgeschäft vermuten. Denn wer wirtschaftlich in der Lage ist ein großes Auto zu kaufen und dann auch noch auf Sportlichkeit steht (was man MB eigentlich nicht zusprechen möchte) bekommt beim MB einfach mehr Längsdynamik geboten. Im perversesten Fall bis zu 650 PS und dann mit 0->100 km/h in 3,6 Sekunden und einer VMax von 337 km/h, das muss der Kreiskolben im Mazda ein paar Umdrehungen mehr als die 9.000 Upm leisten  um da mitzuhalten. Das der MB ein "wenig" teurer ist, ist natürlich selbstverständlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Zahl täuscht, MB macht mehr als zweidrittel des Geschäfts mit Firmenwagen und Flottenverkäufen


 
Das ist wieder so eine Sache, die mich echt stört.
Da muss ich als Steuerzahler die fetten Firmenbenzen mitbezahlen, weil die alles von der Steuer absetzen können.
Ist übrigens bei Audi und BMW nicht anders.
Selbst Golf oder Passat werden inzwischen mehr von Firmen als von Privatleuten gefahren.


----------



## Zoon (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gibt ja ne Reihe solcher Einpark- und Ausparkvideos, eins schlimmer als das andere. Da mag man gar nicht mehr öffentlich parken.



So parkt man richtig, wenn man nen Evo hat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/90xHkhtQXxQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/90xHkhtQXxQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



k-b schrieb:


> Die neuen Mercedes find ich so hammer. Endlich haben sie mal einen Stilwechsel gemacht! Die C-Klasse vor allem - als Kombi.



Joa die C Klasse gefällt mir auch, die Limousine erinnert mich stückweise auch an den alten 190er oder so. Der Kombi hingegen nicht so. Der Chef vonm unser Mercedes Hause mal mit nem C63 AMG durch die Gassen gefahen, das sind Geräusche

Wobei Mercedes mag ich nicht wegen dem ESP Off Schalter - obwohl ESP Off drausteht macht es das ESP nicht off, bei den "normalen" kann man es ja noch hinnehmen aber bei nem AMG

Bei mir DSC Off und ist wirklich Off!


----------



## Fabian (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also wenn ich das im Praktikum gesehen habe.
6x A6 Avant
2xA8
2x5er
3x7er

Stand da vor der Tür vorm Gebäude,auf dem Werksgelände, alles Firmenwagen


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist wieder so eine Sache, die mich echt stört.
> Da muss ich als Steuerzahler die fetten Firmenbenzen mitbezahlen, weil die alles von der Steuer absetzen können.
> Ist übrigens bei Audi und BMW nicht anders.



Und das ist auch gut so.
Zum einen ist es als Unternehmer nicht schlecht das man zum Ausgleich für die ganzen Kosten, Mühen und das Risiko wenigstens ein wenig Kostenbeteiligung vom Staat bekommt, auch wenn's beim Firmenwagen bei weitem nicht so viel ist wie manche glauben (Stichwort 1% Regelung, ....).
Und zum anderen ist es auch so eine Art Förderung für die Automobilwirtschaft was ja auch nicht das Allerschlechteste ist.


----------



## k-b (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Richtig weil die Automobilwirtschaft das Rückrat der deutschen Wirtschaft ist. Wie wir im Moment sehen.. 

Finde daran jetzt auch nicht schlimmes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mich stört es halt ein wenig, dass deshalb zum fetten Benz gegriffen wird als zum sparsamen Kompaktwagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich stört es halt ein wenig, dass deshalb zum fetten Benz gegriffen wird als zum sparsamen Kompaktwagen.



Mal abgesehen davon das ein BMW520d kaum mehr verbraucht als ein Golf V 2,0 TDi ist es für unserer aller Arbeitsplätze besser je größer und teurer die Fahrzeuge sind.
Im übrigen denk man darüber nach was wohl mit dem "gesparten" Sprit passiert, Stichwort "Nachfrage kann nicht befriedigt werden".


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Genauso könntest du aber auch sagen, dass es niemals ein Mittel gegen Herzkranzgefäßverkalkung geben wird.
Was sollen sonst die Ärzte, Krankenhäuser und Pharmaindustrie machen?
Stell dir vor, es gibt plötzlich ein Mittel gegen alle Formen von Krebs.
Wie viele Leute hätten dann plötzlich keinen Job mehr?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> (Wer hatte hier nochmal behauptet nen Kreisrotationskolbenmotor hätte keinen Sound? )


Jemand, der sowas noch nie wirklich benutzt hat sprich gefahren.
Ich hab ja selbst 'nen RX7 FC gehabt, der soweit ich weiß keine nennenswerten Modifikationen hatte, also fast 100% Stock war, der Sound war einfach klasse.

Und auch was immer über den Anzug vom Kreiskolbenmotor gesagt wurd, stimmt einfach nicht, man darf nur nicht allzuviel erwarten, es ist ja schließlich kein 6 Zylinder und auch das Hubraumequivalent von 2 ist einfach nur noch bullshit.
1,5 stimmt eher, sprich man darf nur einen 2 Liter 4 Ender erwarten, mit unglaublicher Laufruhe und drehfreude und einem wirklich tollem Sound.

V8 "für arme" triffts recht gut, zumindest bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Den RX8 durfte ich gerade mal ein bischen traktieren.  Die Maschine ist ein Traum, das Fahrwerk zwar knüppelhart aber passend (Bei der Lenkung hat man glaube ich ein wenig geschlafen... Das würde direkter gehen). Hatte noch nie ein Motor unterm Gasfuß der so direkt am Gas hing und obenrum nochmal so nachgelegt hat (9000 RPM, ich komme). Wahnsinnsgerät - ich bin hin und weg.
> 
> Bilder vom Ro80 kommen gleich
> 
> Sry für die miserable BQ, musste vom Glas scannen. Mache bei Gelegenheit mal noch nen paar Pics mit der Digitalen.





McZonk schrieb:


> Der Sound dazu ist der pure Wahnsinn  (Wer hatte hier nochmal behauptet nen Kreisrotationskolbenmotor hätte keinen Sound? )



geil! so ein seltener anblick geworden! 
der sound geht eher in richtung staubsauger, oder?  (ist zumindest beim aktuellen wankel mazda so).


----------



## McZonk (30. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

definitiv, Tim Schrick beschrieb es als Mischung aus Mixer und Staubsauger. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt es lächerlich, wer das aber mal in Echt gehört hat wird begeistert sein. Auch die Laufruhe ist bei diesem alten Fahrzeug (Baujahr 1968 ein wahrer Traum). Schade nur, dass man bis heut den Verbrauch nicht richtig unter Kontrolle bringt. (Das Öl"fressen" nehmen wir jetzt mal als normal an. Beim Moped kipp ich das ja auch in den Tank)


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, der Original Auspuff beim RX8 ist richtiger mist, gerade 'untenrum' hat der KKM einen richtig geilen Sound, vorallendingen da man quasi nur das ballern ausm Auspuff hört, war zumindest bei meinem RX7 FC so.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nachdem das hier ja quasi unser Autothread ist und ich grad bei Youtube drübergestolpert bin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLqjhYyD9s8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIXKDPvLExY

Die Leiden des polnischen Seat.


----------



## kays (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nachdem das hier ja quasi unser Autothread ist und ich grad bei Youtube drübergestolpert bin:
> 
> Die Leiden des polnischen Seat.



Ich hab wohl noch nie was geileres gesehen


----------



## Chris (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das arme auto,der arme fahrlehrer,ich hab nen kumpel der is auch fahrlehrer(in Berlin mit nen A6 Avant) und kann nur sagen,das ist wirklich kein leichte job....in der ecke lag ich trotzdem

warum leben frauen im schnitt länger als männer,...weil der liebe gott die zeit,die sie beim einparken verplämpern,hinten an ihr leben wieder ran hängt


----------



## jaytech (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Oh man....

Die Weiber können doch bestimmt nur die eine Sache, oder!? 

Zu was anderem sind die bestimmt nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## CeresPK (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ist doch eh alles nur gestellt um Frauen zu diskriminieren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ey sag mal meint die das ernst!!??? das kann es doch nicht geben.Das muß gestellt sein.So blöd kann doch keiner sein oder wie ist das?


----------



## McZonk (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meint ihr die Kamera ist nur zufällig derart gut im Auto montiert und es fährt rein zufällig ein Kamerateam hinterher? 

Schmunzeln musste ich dennoch manchmal


----------



## kays (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab nun kurzfristig mal vom C4 zu einem Honda Accord gewechselt.

Sehr geiles Auto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also die Räder sind ja mal doof, aber sonst hübsches Auto =P
Wie kommts zum temporären Wechsel?


----------



## kays (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sind halt Winterreifen, die müssen hässlich sein. 

Der schnelle wechsel war eigentlich nicht geplant doch der C4 steht mit  Getriebeschaden in der Werkstatt  der arme, hatte ihn keine 2 Monate.

Ganz normal damit zur Arbeit gefahren dort abgestellt, 8 Std später eingestiegen angelassen aber ließ sich kein Gang mehr einlegen, nur noch der Rückwärtsgang lies sich einlegen aber auch nur bei ausgeschaltetem Motor 

Alles sehr seltsam


----------



## 1821984 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Seat Leon 1m Schrotthaufen!

Will wieder nen MX5 haben echtes Go-Kart. Bestes Auto was ich hatte.


Wer Autofahren liebt sollte son Ding unbedingt mal fahren!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahr aktuell einen 'neuen' Schrotthaufen von Skoda Fabia.
Das Auto ist so ziemlich das schlimmste was ich bisher gefahren bin -> miese Sitze, Fahrwerk Müll, der Motor klingt als wär er hinüber (klapprig/brummig), wirklich nicht schön zu fahren die Mühle...

@kays
Das Cockpit ist mal wirklich nice!
Sehr modern und frisch.

Ich versteh echt nicht, warum so viele den Innenraum bei VAG loben, der ist momentan nicht sehr toll anzusehen...

@1821984
Ich hatte mal 'nen RX7 FC NA, der war auch klasse, jetzt hab ich 'nen Toyota Panzer an der Backe, der mal eben so 500-700kg schwerer ist (wieviel der Mazda wog weiß ich nicht, geh aber mal von den 1250kg aus, mit der er im Schein stand, der Toyota steht mit 1600kg im Schein, gewogen sinds 1785kg)...
Kann dich daher verstehen, es geht echt nichts über ein leichtes, flaches Auto mit verhältnismäßig viel Leistung...


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



kays schrieb:


> Alles sehr seltsam


Nicht seltsam, französisch. 
Naja, wird halt ein Ausnahmefall sein. Geht ja sicher auf Garantie oder?

Aber stimmt, der Honda ist schick!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Frau hat letztens einen Ford C-Max Probe gefahren, und ich war sehr überrascht.
Sehr gute Verarbeitung, fexibler Innenraum, ruhiger, spritziger Motor und nette Extras für einen fairen Preis.
Sie ist begeistert und ich muss bezahlen.


----------



## kays (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @kays
> Das Cockpit ist mal wirklich nice!
> Sehr modern und frisch.



Das finde ich auch, es ist auch alles sehr gut durchdacht und übersichtlich. man erkennt auf dem Bild vom Innenraum leider die Instrumente nicht so gut die schauen wirklich Hammer aus, der Drehzahlmesser und die Km/h Anzeige sind hervorgehoben, alles wirklich sehr edel und modern. 

Und die Anlage erst, ein Traum. In der Ablage ist ein Soundsystem verbaut so etwas hab ich noch nicht gesehen, in der Mitte sitze ein fetter Woofer der ordentlich druck macht Wahnsinn 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nicht seltsam, französisch.
> Naja, wird halt ein Ausnahmefall sein. Geht ja sicher auf Garantie oder?
> 
> Aber stimmt, der Honda ist schick!



Ja das ist alles Garantie, der Schaden bewegt sich aus bisheriger sicht um die 3000,- .....also das ist alles nicht ganz ohne und auch noch nicht erklärbar wie so etwas passieren konnte.


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

kays, schaut aus als hätte honda da einen schritt nach vorne gemacht. für einen japaner wirklich schick, nicht die übliche wüste.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Stormbringer
Die aktuelle Generation der Japaner (die neuen Modelle nach 2000) schauen alle garnicht soo übel aus, besonders Mazda, aber auch Toyota sind hier recht gut.
Honda ist erst beim aktuellen Civic/Accord richtig spitze geworden, wobei der aktuelle Civic keine anständige Sicht nach hinten hat, ansonsten ists aber ein wirklich tolles Auto!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Stormbringer
> Die aktuelle Generation der Japaner (die neuen Modelle nach 2000) schauen alle garnicht soo übel aus, besonders Mazda, aber auch Toyota sind hier recht gut.
> Honda ist erst beim aktuellen Civic/Accord richtig spitze geworden, wobei der aktuelle Civic keine anständige Sicht nach hinten hat, ansonsten ists aber ein wirklich tolles Auto!


 
Gibts überhaupt ein modernes Auto, das eine anständige Sicht nach hinten hat?


----------



## kays (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Braucht doch keiner mehr, dafür wurde doch die Einparkhilfe erfunden. 

Ich hab damit aber auch kein Problem da ich nach Spiegeln Rückwärts Einparke, von mir aus können sie die Hechscheibe zuschweißen  

@Stormbringer - für den Preis von fast 40,000€ (Vollausstattung) möchte man schon was erwarten können.

gruß kays


----------



## DanielX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ihr immer mit euren elektrischen Schnick-Schnack, ich hab in meinem Scirocco GTII ne beheizbare Heckscheibe und das wars. 

Und zur Sicht nach hinten, obwohl da ein Spoiler drüber geht ist die top. 

Das einzige was halt ist, man muss es pflegen, im Moment suche ich nen kleinen Wassereinbruch.^^

MfG DanielX


----------



## k-b (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ach jetzt geht das wieder los. Dacht eigentlich den hier hätt ich auch Ababonniert


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So'n Parkpilotkram habe ich bei mir auch drinne, ist auch sinnvoll, da man durch die kleine Heckscheibe nichts mehr sehen kann.
Beim meinem ersten Wagen, ein Corsa, war noch alles prima.
Eine arme Welt, statt die Sicht zu verbessern, wird elektronische Unsinn eingebaut um das zu kaschieren.


----------



## DanielX (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da stimme ich zu, etwas wie Airback's u.s.w. kann ich noch verstehen da sie die Sicherheit verbessern. 

Aber jetzt mal der etwas übertriebene Vergleich, was will/sollte ich mir bei der fahrt mir Filme ansehen können.

Oder braucht man wirklich diesen ganzen Schnick-Schnack, würde man alles weglassen was man nicht wirklich braucht würde man sicherlich 1-2 Liter Sprit sparen können.

Und das ist doch was man im Moment wirklich will, oder?

MfG DanielX


----------



## k-b (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn du nur Sprit sparen willst brauchst du gar kein aktuelles Auto..


----------



## DanielX (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja OK, ich muss auch zugeben das ich mit modernen Autos einfach nicht klar komme weil da alles viel zu leicht geht und ich kein vernünftiges Feetback bekomme.

Klar ist Sprit sparen nicht alles, sonst würde ich kein 19 Jahre altes Auto fahren.^^

Aber irgendwann wird es einfach zu viel, in manchen Autos gibt es ja mehr Knopfe als ich auf meiner Tatatur habe.

Ich will ja auch nicht alles schlecht reden, nur man muss wie ich finde Alltagssachen halt auf das wirklich wichtige reduzieren.

MfG DanielX


----------



## k-b (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jetzt wird ein Schuh draus


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann wird es einfach zu viel, in manchen Autos gibt es ja mehr Knopfe als ich auf meiner Tatatur habe.
> 
> Ich will ja auch nicht alles schlecht reden, nur man muss wie ich finde Alltagssachen halt auf das wirklich wichtige reduzieren.
> 
> MfG DanielX



mit der einstellung wirst du dich in einem einser / dreier zuhause fühlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das mit dem Sprit sparen kann man nicht so einfach sehen.
Denk doch mal nach, was haben die Autos vor 20 Jahren verbraucht, das war nicht weniger als jetzt, aber sie waren deutlich langsamer und schmutziger.
Also der Fortschritt ist schon zu erkennen.
Auch wenn ich nicht alles vom Fortschritt brauche (ich sage nur Lenkradheizung).


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ganz genau, siehe meine Supra, die säuft auch nicht soo viel weniger denn aktuelle AUtos, besonders wenn ich 'nen MT hätte, würd ich wohl um die 10l/100km liegen, jetzt ists bei den letzten Tankfüllungen ~12l/100km gewesen.

Wobei das 10W60 wohl auch noch etwas Sprit gefressen hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Allein jetzt im Winter kann man locker mit 1-2 Liter mehr auf 100km rechnen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jo, dank der Schadstoffnormen, die ja bei einigen Herstellern zu einer derben anfettung führt, damit man den Kat schnell auf Temperatur bringt.

Einige Hersteller verbauen auch Heizungen für die Kats...


----------



## Celina'sPapa (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Einen Opel Corsa für die Arbeit und einen Daewoo Rezzo für Familienausflüge.


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Habe ich erwähnt das ich gerne ne Suzuki GSX R 600 Model 2007 hätte

bin das 750er Modell gefahren und* das* war ein Fahrvergnügen.Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.War fast schon eine Nummer zu hart.... daher 600er

Leider muß ich mich mit einer GSX ohne R 750 zufrieden geben.Meine Freundin/Frau(es ist bald soweit) fährt eine SV 650


----------



## 1821984 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Spritsparen

Alles was unter 15Liter Normverbrauch ist i.O. denn da liegen die Saufziegen
aus den 90` aus Japan womit man Spass haben kann.

Und meine Luftpumpe jetzt kann auch in 250 Km 55 Liter Sprit durchziehen
Superplus versteht sich. Aber wir zahlen soviel steuern und alles und dann soll ich mir nen Auto kaufen, was klein leicht und wenig verbraucht!
Die Herren da oben können mir einen schenken. Denn kann ich den ja bei Ebay für nen guten Zweck verkaufen.

Erst Denken dann Drücken und dann Sprechen oder Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## kays (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Orca26 - Ich bin auch mal eine zeit lang eine K1 mit etlichen Umbauten gefahren, ist mir aber zu langweilig geworden. Next jear kommt was für die Strecken abseits der Straße ins Haus 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Kays: aber ein 2007 Model in schwarz

@1821984: unglaubliche Ignoranz


----------



## 1821984 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Unglaubliche Ignoranz?

Unsere Politiker labern denn ganzen Tag rum vom Klimawandel aber selbst wird nur nen 4,2 Audi A8 oder BMW 760 gefahren mit vollausstattung natürlich und der kleine Mann muss sich ne schwachsinnige Umweltplakette kaufen! Die leute, die in der Innenstadt leben haben entweder das Geld für ein neues Auto oder dürfen das alte für mehrere Hundert Euro umbauen! Ich würde sagen falscher weg. Erst die Konzerne, dann der Bürger nicht umgekehrt. Denn ich habe kein Geld für ein Auto was mir gefällt und dann noch mit Hybrid oder so fährt, weil lexus kann man auch nicht billig an jeder Ecke kaufen.

Ich würde sagen Unglaubliche Politik!!! 

Gut ich fahr auch nicht jeden Tag wie ein Kranker aber wenn man es denn doch mal macht ist man gleich ein Klimakiller.

Und zu den Sprittsparen selbst. Soll sich der Staat doch freuen, denn er nimmt ja gutes Geld dafür. Der Rest ist den Konzernen zuzuschreiben.
Toyota macht es vor mit Hybrid, jetzt muss nur noch das passende Blech umzu und dann würden es bestimmt sehr viel leute mehr kaufen den Bezahlbar wird es ja.
Gasumbauten sind ja gut aber letzendlich auch nur für den Moment!

PS: Mein letzter beitrag ist etwas besch. geschrieben, stimmt wohl.

Politikbeispiel: für Bildung war kein Geld da aber wenn die Banken mist machen, liegen 500Mrd. € in der Ecke?


----------



## kays (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mit den 07 Modellen konnte ich mich nicht mehr anfreunden, der Aufpuff sah einfach nur schrecklich aus und die Blinker in den Spiegeln gingen für meinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht. Sie ist auch recht schmal geworden im Gegenansatz zu den etwas älteren Modellen.

Aber das ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache. 

grüße kays


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Es ist wirklich schade, dass die Politiker nicht mit einem guten Beispiel vorangehen.
Allerdings können sie das auch nicht, da die deutschen Autobauer ja jeden Trend verschlafen haben.
Oder wollen die Politiker etwa mit Toyota oder Honda Hybrids rumfahren und so öffentlich zeigen, dass an den Rudern der heimischen Autohersteller nur inkompetende Vollschlaffis hocken?


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*




> PS: Mein letzter beitrag ist etwas besch. geschrieben, stimmt wohl



genau,deshalb klingt der auch wie unglaubliche Ignoranz.

Pass mal auf,ich weiß was du meinst,und was ich von den Politikern halt (besonders so ein Gabriel der seinen fetten Kadaver in eine Linienmaschine setzt in der jeder andere Sitzplatz frei ist und mal eben von den Kanaren oder woher geflogen wird) habe ich an anderer Stelle schon mehr als deutlich zu ausdruck gebracht. Aber dein Post klan als wenn du nicht ganz richtig wärst

und jetzt


----------



## 1821984 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dann bin ich ja wieder glücklich, aber wenn es um Politik geht dann hab ich glad ne Ader mehr am hals.

Ich fahr nun mal gerne etwas sportlich Auto aber für irgendwelche Sachen immer gleich den armen klein Mann verantworlich machen und dann auch noch sagen das alles andere unsere eigene Schuld ist find ich doof!

Der Toyota Prius z.B. könnte glad in den Thread "welche hässligen Autos gibt es" aber die Technik stimmt, noch nen paar PS mehr wären gut! Und Lexus, das hatten wir schon. 
Was bringt denn BMW und Benz?
Wasserstoff!!  
Auch gute Technik aber wann soll das Serienreif und bezahlbar sein, 2364 etwa!
Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, wir konnten schließlich vor hundert Jahren noch nicht mal fliegen und jetzt haben wir was weiß ich wieviele Satelliten da oben und können schon fast aufn Mars aber einen Künstlichen
Energieträger zum Antrieb, nein das bekommt keiner hin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Warum wird der Civic Hybrid immer unterschlagen?

Der ist eigentlich genau das was der Prius nicht ist, hat aktuell auch einen recht starken Verbrennungsmotor, dafür einen schwachen E-Motor.
Und es ist die US Version des Civics, die ich persönlich auch ganz nett find...


----------



## 1821984 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab mal ne Reportage von Opel gesehen, da haben die auch nen Auto mit Akku gebaut. Jetzt kommt aber der Punkt.

-ca. 9 Monitore drin
-Akku hält ca. 2 Std. haben die gesagt.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wird sowas immer nur gebaut um zu zeigen, was geht oder werden auch mal richtige gedanken daran verschwendet, ab wann es für den Altag zugebrauchen ist.

Ich kann sowas nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich in meinen Job immer nur zeige, was man alles toll machen kann aber nichts vernünftiges hinstelle, dann hätte ich ganz schnell nen anderen Job der hätte dann ganz viel freizeit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings können sie das auch nicht, da die deutschen Autobauer ja jeden Trend verschlafen haben.
> Oder wollen die Politiker etwa mit Toyota oder Honda Hybrids rumfahren und so öffentlich zeigen, dass an den Rudern der heimischen Autohersteller nur inkompetende Vollschlaffis hocken?



Wer sich nur länger als 10 Sekunden mit den derzeit angebotenen Hybrids beschäftigt merkt sofort das es sich dabei umweltpolitisch um den SuperGAU handelt. 
Aber solch eine Aussage ist leider derzeit nicht gerade populär selbst wenn es Greenpeace sagt  .


----------



## 1821984 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja auch die normale Politik in unserem Land ist ein Supergau!

Aber mit dem Hyrid ist meiner meinung nach auf dem richtigen Weg, weil momentan ist eigentlich nichts anderes in sicht. Das beste währe sicherlich
die Wasserstoffzelle aber da kommen wieder andere Sachen z.B. die kosten!

Sicherlich hat auch der Hybrid seine Nachteile aber momentan das Umweltfreundlichste, was man wirklich kaufen kann.

Das mit dem Autogas hatte ich vorher schon erwähnt.

Letztendlich geht es mir ja darum, dass die Politiker immer nur Zeuch erzählen aber es garnichts vernünftiges gibt aber wir ja schuld sein sollen!

Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn ich garnicht mehr an die Tanke müste aber kann man soetwas kaufen. Man muss ja Mobil bleiben. Ein Fahrrad hab ich schon nur kann ich damit schlecht 50 Täglich fahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat auch der Hybrid seine Nachteile aber momentan das Umweltfreundlichste, was man wirklich kaufen kann.



Das der Akku nichtmal die Energie einsparen kann die für die Produktion und Entsorgung von nöten ist ist aber schon klar oder? Und das beim Prius (laut Greenpeace) 90% des Sparpotentials beim Fahrer liegt. Langsam fahren kann man im übrigen jedes Fahrzeug.

Sprich Hybrid ist so wie er derzeit angeboten wird augenwischerei oder den geringsten Nutzen für irgendetwas ausser der Kasse der Produzenten.

Das Perverseste ist der Nutzbereich der derzeit verwendeten Akkus, der liegt derzeit bei etwa 15%. D.h. 85% des Gewichts der Akkus wird ohne überhaupt irgendeinen Nutzen durch die Gegend gefahren.

Aber Hauptsache Hybrid ist umweltfreundlich . Ja klar und Nachts ist es kälter als draussen ....


Im übrigen ist die weltweite Nachfrage nach Mineralöl größer als die Fördermenge. Daran sollte man mal denken wenn man über spritsparen redet. Es bedeutet nämlich nur das jeder Liter Sprit der nicht durch unsere sauberen Motoren geblasen wird stattdessen woanders auf was weiß ich für eine Weiße verwendet wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich bin auch kein Fan der Hybridaustos, aber wenn deutsche Automobilbauer statt mit der Zeit gehen, immer größere und stärkere Autos bauen (man denke nur an Audi Q7, Porsche Cayenne, Mercedes G oder BMW X) dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die irgendwann nicht mehr gekauft werden.
Die deutschen müssen aufpassen, dass sie nicht mal so enden wie die amerikanischen Autobauer.

Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass Opel durch GM jetzt so runtergezogen wird, obwohl Opel eigentlich ganz gute und wirtschaftliche Autos am Markt hat.


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

solange wir kein zpm haben ist sowas nicht so sinnig mit den akkus.. naja in 10j vielleicht.


----------



## 1821984 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hast gelesen oder

Wasserstoff oder was rein chemie nech hab ich so gelernt aber bauen will das keiner weil viel teuer aber wenn wir erst keine Jogurtbecher mehr haben, dann wird in die Technik geld reingesteckt.

Mir geht es nicht darum wer jetzt was bauen kann, mir geht es darum wo das geld investiert wird und wenn ich mir das so alles anschaue, dann können die es auch nen kleinen Kind geben, dass wird dann wenigstens glücklich damit.
Aber in Akkus forschen ohne zu wissen was man hinterher damit machen soll, ist der falsche weg.

GM, Benz und konsorten stehen jetzt in der Kurzarbeit und schlimmer aber in Technik investieren die keine Zukunft hat bla bla bla usw.
Das regt mich auf!!!

Für alles und jeden gibt es eine lösung nur was unsere Kinder mal auf diesen Planeten haben ist unserer Politik egal siehe bildung. Bald ist keiner mehr da der forschen kann weil alle in der Zeitarbeit enden aber Hauptsache ist die Mwst. bleibt auf 19% und das in einer Wirtschaftskrise
Ich bitte dich

Aber ehrlich mal wir wollen hier schreiben, wer was für ein Auto hat, hatte oder haben will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Fan der Hybridaustos, aber wenn deutsche Automobilbauer statt mit der Zeit gehen, immer größere und stärkere Autos bauen (man denke nur an Audi Q7, Porsche Cayenne, Mercedes G oder BMW X) dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die irgendwann nicht mehr gekauft werden.



Mal abgesehen davon das das gebaut wird was der Kunde möchte. Leiden vor allen Dingen Volumenhersteller unter der Krise und die teureren Exemplare (große Limousinen, SUVs, Sportwagen) verkaufen sich eher gut.

Im übrigen ist der Hassfeldzug gegen deutsche SUVs mehr als lächerlich, da wir hier in Deutschland eine Basisdieselquote von deutlich über 90% haben. Und wenn man z.B. einen 530Xd Touring gegen einen X5 3.0d vergleicht dann hat man einen Verbrauchsunterschied von 0,5 bis 1 Liter auf 100 km. Und das rechtfertigt wohl kaum den allgemein Hass auf SUVs. Ist leider von den Amerikanern abgeschaut (Der Hass), nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied das dort statt 6 Zylidner Diesel primär V8 Ottomotoren zum Einsatz kommen und eben diese haben relativ hohe Verbräuche.

Wobei es meiner Meinung nach vollkommen egal ist wieviel oder wie wenig ein Auto verbraucht, denn es dürfte ja wohl klar sein das das Erdöl bis zum letzten Tropfen gefördert und verbraucht wird. Somit beeinflusst man mit dem Verbauch nur die Dauer bis auf alternative Antriebe umgestellt wird, je sparsamer umso länger wird es dauern. Absurd aber wahr.


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Frage:

Honda Civic Type R oder Golf GTI?


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

schwere Entscheidung. im GTI hast du auf jedenfall mehr Luxus.... aber der Civic macht mehr Spaß wenn die Drehzahl Richtung Begrenzer geht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Honda Civic Type R oder Golf GTI?



Den Vergleich gab es schon in mehreren Autosendungen und Magazinen, der Gewinner war immer der Selbe. Logischerweise der GTi, er hat einfach den besseren Motor und ist auch der bessere Allrounder. 
Reine Drehzahlmotoren sind nicht mehr der Stand der Dinge. Selbst der nächste M5 wird einen V8 BiTurbo anstatt des V10 Drehzahlmotors bekommen. Und der war einer der besten Drehorgeln der Welt.


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Es is aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich, dass in dt. Zeitschriften und Magazinen ein dt. Auto gewinnt. 

Ich persönlich jedoch finde den Golf viel zu bieder. Er mag zwar das bessere Gesamtkonzept haben, was aber sportliches Auftreten und sportliche Fahrweise betrifft, sehe ich den Civic vorm Golf.

Auch finde ich, dass der Civic den besseren Motor hat, rein technisch gesehen. Schließlich schöpft er seine 201 PS nicht aus einem zwangsbeatmeten Motor, im Vergleich zum Golf. Das ist schon beachtlich.

Mehr Luxus hat der Golf denke ich auch nicht. Das was beim Type R schon in Serie drin ist, kostet bei VW nochmal ne richtige Stange Geld.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich persönlich jedoch finde den Golf viel zu bieder. Er mag zwar das bessere Gesamtkonzept haben, was aber sportliches Auftreten und sportliche Fahrweise betrifft, sehe ich den Civic vorm Golf.



Wie erwähnt diesen Vergleich gab es schon mehrfach und sowohl auf der Strasse als auch auf der Rennstrecke gewinnt der Golf.



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Auch finde ich, dass der Civic den besseren Motor hat, rein technisch gesehen. Schließlich schöpft er seine 201 PS nicht aus einem zwangsbeatmeten Motor, im Vergleich zum Golf. Das ist schon beachtlich.



Das sehe ich vollkommen anders. Beim 2 liter Turbo rufst du permanent einen Großteil der Leistung ab bei Civic nur wenn du ihn ausdrehst. Somit hast du beim Civic im Alltag etwa 100 PS und bei Golf vielleicht 150 oder 180 PS, ausser du fährst mit 7.000 Upm durch die Gegend.



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Mehr Luxus hat der Golf denke ich auch nicht. Das was beim Type R schon in Serie drin ist, kostet bei VW nochmal ne richtige Stange Geld.



Dann bestell beim Civic mal eine Festplattennavigation oder einen Parklenkassistent, ....


----------



## k-b (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mal ne andere Frage. Eher A8 oder eher 7er? Ich habe nicht so viel Einblick in die Materie wie so manch anderer hier und bald stellt sich wohl die Frage für mich, welchen von den beiden.

Rein vom optischen kann ich mich mit beiden anfreunden.


----------



## Sash (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

zuviel geld? kann ich dir per pm meine konto nr schicken? ich würde den a6 nehmen weil ich einen kombi bräuchte. sonst den a8.. oder wenns sportlich sein darf den r8.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Eher A8 oder eher 7er?



Wenn neu, dann 7er. Wenn gebraucht dann A8.


----------



## k-b (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Aber nach ner Zeit sind doch auch die neuen 7er alt - oder?  Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass ein A8 länger hält?


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt diesen Vergleich gab es schon mehrfach und sowohl auf der Strasse als auch auf der Rennstrecke gewinnt der Golf.



Dann hast du scheinabr andere Tests gelesen/gesehen wie ich.  Beim britischen 5th Gear z.B. lag der Type R vorm GTI.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sehe ich vollkommen anders. Beim 2 liter Turbo rufst du permanent einen Großteil der Leistung ab bei Civic nur wenn du ihn ausdrehst. Somit hast du beim Civic im Alltag etwa 100 PS und bei Golf vielleicht 150 oder 180 PS, ausser du fährst mit 7.000 Upm durch die Gegend.



Das ist dann wohl auch eine Frage des Geschmackes. Ich liebe es vorm Beschleunigen nochmal 1-2 Gänge zurückzuschalten. Viele behaupten auch, dass sich der Golf etwas langweilig fährt. Will ich Turbo Power, dann könnt ich auch zu nem Diesel greifen.
Vom Verbrauch und den Fahrleistungen (0-100) her ist der Civic auch ein bisschen besser. Bei Elastizität steht der Golf besser da.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann bestell beim Civic mal eine Festplattennavigation oder einen Parklenkassistent, ....



Wenn ich das wöllte, würde ich es mir kaufen. Aber nicht im Golf, sondern im Scirocco. Leider kostet diese Zusammenstellung dann etwa 37000 Euro. Verzichte ich auf diese Spielereien ist der Civic mit etwa 28000 Euro fast 10000 Euro günstiger.




k-b schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Eher A8 oder eher 7er? Ich habe nicht so viel Einblick in die Materie wie so manch anderer hier und bald stellt sich wohl die Frage für mich, welchen von den beiden.
> 
> Rein vom optischen kann ich mich mit beiden anfreunden.



Wähl ein kleineres Fahrzeug und nimm nen RS4. Der macht sicher mehr Spaß als die Schlachtschiffe 7er oder A8. Ich mag so große Fahrzeuge nicht. Lieber klein und schnell.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Aber nach ner Zeit sind doch auch die neuen 7er alt - oder?  Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass ein A8 länger hält?



Nö.
Aber der E65 ist schlechter als der aktuelle A8. Der F01 ist besser.


----------



## k-b (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wähl ein kleineres Fahrzeug und nimm nen RS4. Der macht sicher mehr Spaß als die Schlachtschiffe 7er oder A8. Ich mag so große Fahrzeuge nicht. Lieber klein und schnell.


Spaß hatte ich schon genug in meinem Leben, langsam ist mal Zeit für Luxus 

Und wenn ich etwas kleines und schnelles möchte wäre mir ein R8 da immer noch lieber als so ein Kompromiss wie ein RS4


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wöllte, würde ich es mir kaufen. Aber nicht im Golf, sondern im Scirocco. Leider kostet diese Zusammenstellung dann etwa 37000 Euro. Verzichte ich auf diese Spielereien ist der Civic mit etwa 28000 Euro fast 10000 Euro günstiger.



Mein Scirocco hat einen LP von 35.422,- Euro.
Was für mich effektiv etwa 32.000 Euro sind. Und das ist der Scirocco auf jeden Fall wert. 



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Der macht sicher mehr Spaß als die Schlachtschiffe 7er oder A8. Ich mag so große Fahrzeuge nicht. Lieber klein und schnell.



Ich weiß nicht welche Erfahrungen du mit dem 7er gemacht hast. Ich bin ihn 2 Jahre gefahren und hatte sowohl auf der Landstraße als auch auf der Autobahn immer reichlich Spaß.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Frage:
> Honda Civic Type R oder Golf GTI?


Type R, das ist der 'rundere', wenns um sportlichkeit geht, auch die Abstimmung des Fahrwerks und so weiter ist hier besser.
Der GTI ist ein typisch deutsches Möchtegern sein Auto, weder richtig sportlich noch irgendwie hierauf ausgerichtet.
Schau dir mal DMotor Audi vs Honda vs BMW an, das einzige Auto mit dem er wirklich zufrieden ist, der Tim, war der Honda.

PS: wir sprechen doch vom FN2 und nicht dem EP3, oder?


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Vergleich gab es schon in mehreren Autosendungen und Magazinen, der Gewinner war immer der Selbe. Logischerweise der GTi, er hat einfach den besseren Motor und ist auch der bessere Allrounder.


Du meinst die Deutschen AUtosendungen, die einen 45-50t€ teuren Deutschen gegen einen 32,5t€ teuren Japaner antreten lassen, der auch noch 60-100PS weniger hat, dabei kein Wort über den Preis verlieren?!
Oder den Test so hinbiegen, das ein Smart Roadster einen Mazda MX-5 NB schlägt?!

Wenn Autotests, dann nimm hier wenigstens englische, die sind hier neutraler.


k-b schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Eher A8 oder eher 7er? Ich habe nicht so viel Einblick in die Materie wie so manch anderer hier und bald stellt sich wohl die Frage für mich, welchen von den beiden.


Wenn, dann den 7er, der hat RWD und bietet auch mehr als eine 'tolle Innenraumverarbeitung', was eigentlich der einzige 'Vorteil' von VAG ist, gegenüber anderen.

Die Motoren sind auch nicht so pralle und saufen 'nen Schluck mehr als bei der Konkurenz und man braucht auch keinen Allrad, um die Kraft auf die Straße zu bringen...


----------



## Sash (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also wenn ich ne limo bräuchte und das geld hätte, wärs kein 7er und kein 8er, eher eine s klasse als lang. s600l oder so. kostet ja "nur" 180k ca in der grundausstattung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst die Deutschen AUtosendungen, die einen 45-50t€ teuren Deutschen gegen einen 32,5t€ teuren Japaner antreten lassen, der auch noch 60-100PS weniger hat, dabei kein Wort über den Preis verlieren?!
> Oder den Test so hinbiegen, das ein Smart Roadster einen Mazda MX-5 NB schlägt?!


 
Deutsche Autozeitschriften sind doch immer von Lobbyisten unterwandert.
Man muss sich da nur mal die VW Werkzeitschrift "Auto Bild" angucken. 
Da wird das Design des neuen Golfs als innovativ und extravagant bezeichnet, dabei sieht der so aus, als wenn die den Golf 5 vorne platt gedrück und hinten hochgezogen haben.
Und guckt euch mal den Insignia an, der sieht doch schwer nach Honda oder Mazda aus, aber ein Opel ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.
Sowas kommt mir nicht auf den Hof.


----------



## SilentKilla (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Type R, das ist der 'rundere', wenns um sportlichkeit geht, auch die Abstimmung des Fahrwerks und so weiter ist hier besser.
> Der GTI ist ein typisch deutsches Möchtegern sein Auto, weder richtig sportlich noch irgendwie hierauf ausgerichtet.
> Schau dir mal DMotor Audi vs Honda vs BMW an, das einzige Auto mit dem er wirklich zufrieden ist, der Tim, war der Honda.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich meine den FN2. Ich werde ihn gleich probefahren. Ich hoffe der Händler hat einen da. Bin schon gespannt. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich versuchen den GTI Probe zu fahren.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist der Hassfeldzug gegen deutsche SUVs mehr als lächerlich, da wir hier in Deutschland eine Basisdieselquote von deutlich über 90% haben. Und wenn man z.B. einen 530Xd Touring gegen einen X5 3.0d vergleicht dann hat man einen Verbrauchsunterschied von 0,5 bis 1 Liter auf 100 km. Und das rechtfertigt wohl kaum den allgemein Hass auf SUVs. Ist leider von den Amerikanern abgeschaut (Der Hass), nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied das dort statt 6 Zylidner Diesel primär V8 Ottomotoren zum Einsatz kommen und eben diese haben relativ hohe Verbräuche.



das ist völliger quatsch. real live vebräuche (also nicht der schmarrn von den hersteller whitepapers) sprechen da eine andere sprache. die gleich motorisierten suv's benötigen deutlich mehr sprit bzw. haben eine deutlich höhere schadtstoffklasse.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> das ist völliger quatsch. real live vebräuche (also nicht der schmarrn von den hersteller whitepapers) sprechen da eine andere sprache. die gleich motorisierten suv's benötigen deutlich mehr sprit bzw. haben eine deutlich höhere schadtstoffklasse.



Welchen SUV hatest du bisher?
Ich habe mit dem X5 3,0d einen Alltagsverbrauch von 10,5 Litern gehabt. Zum Vergleich der 530d wird von den meisten Fahrern mit Werten um die 9 Liter bewegt.

Aber wie shcon gesagt es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle was du fährst oder wie du fährst. So oder so wird auch der letzte Tropfen Öl gefördert und verwurstet. Auch wenn das eine Feststellung ist die keiner gerne hören will.


----------



## 1821984 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hab mal ne frage an euch:

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den ganzen Turbomotoren,
wie sie jetzt BMW und VW und so bauen. Die ganzen Biturbo dinger.

Meiner meinung nach ist das ja ganz toll das man aus 3 liter Hubraum jetzt 306 PS (BMW) rausholt aber hat sich mal jemand gedanken gemacht, was ist wenn die motoren die 150 TKM ereicht haben, weil man sagt ja, dass so ein Turbo dann so ziehmlich ausgelutscht ist und arg an leistung verliert.

Hab selbst nen Turbo, da kann man schon spass mit haben aber ich finde, dass wenn ich mir nochmal nen Auto  mit um die 200 PS holen würde, würde ich auf jeden Fall zu ner Drehorgel (Honda Type R) tendieren.

Die leute, die so ein Auto haben und sagen, dass sie spritt sparen wollen?

Wenn man nen Type R unterhalb des VTEC bereichs fährt, kann der auch nur 7 Liter verbrauchen. Gleiches gilt beim Turbo nur das der früher anschiebt.

Hab den Civic Type R probegefahren. ich behaupte mal das der sehr viel agiler ist als nen GTI, allein wegen der Dif.sperre an der Vorderachse!


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich halte garnix von Turbomotoren!
Eben weil der Turbo sehr schnell im Po sein kann, da reicht schon 'nen drückender Darm bzw eine drückende Blase auf der Autobahn, um den Turbo zu killen...
Auch kann der Turbo, wenn er sich zerlegt, den Motor zerlegen, bzw der Motor unter ungünstigen Umständen den Turbo zerlegen, der sich dann selbst zerlegt und dann den Motor.

Kurzum: Turbo ist toll für die Leistung aber garnicht toll für die Haltbarkeit, einen Kompressor schätze ich hier besser an, auch hat man durch die Aufladung ein Lag (also eine Zeit, die der Motor braucht, um auf die Eingabe des Benutzers zu reagieren), der ist teilweise nicht unerheblich!
Momentan hab ich zwar auch 'nen Turbo aber nur weil die NAs in D sehr sehr selten sind und der Zustand meistens sehr schlecht.


----------



## Klausr (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Auto derzeit noch einen Seat Alhambra 1.9 TDI Allrad Sport Bj.2001 aber schon 240.000 km auf der Uhr-neues Fahrzeug wird schon gesucht wieder die Größe wieder Allrad und Diesel.

Für den Fun hab ich mir dieses Jahr eine neue KTM Super Duke R geholt-auf den Bergstrassen in meiner Umgebung einfach der Hammer


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich halte garnix von Turbomotoren!
> Eben weil der Turbo sehr schnell im Po sein kann, da reicht schon 'nen drückender Darm bzw eine drückende Blase auf der Autobahn, um den Turbo zu killen...
> Auch kann der Turbo, wenn er sich zerlegt, den Motor zerlegen, bzw der Motor unter ungünstigen Umständen den Turbo zerlegen, der sich dann selbst zerlegt und dann den Motor.


 
Aha, hatte sowas bisher noch nicht gehabt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kurzum: Turbo ist toll für die Leistung aber garnicht toll für die Haltbarkeit, einen Kompressor schätze ich hier besser an, auch hat man durch die Aufladung ein Lag (also eine Zeit, die der Motor braucht, um auf die Eingabe des Benutzers zu reagieren), der ist teilweise nicht unerheblich!


 
Richtig, ist echt eine Frechheit so lange zu brauchen. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich zwar auch 'nen Turbo aber nur weil die NAs in D sehr sehr selten sind und der Zustand meistens sehr schlecht.


 
Hört, hört, .... ich hasse Turbos, deshalb fahre ich auch einen. 
Wenn du Kompressor fahren willst, musst du halt Benz kaufen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, hatte sowas bisher noch nicht gehabt.


Gut, sollte nur ein Hinweis aufs abstellen nach Vollast sein, wann einem der Turbo wirklich egal ist 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, ist echt eine Frechheit so lange zu brauchen.


Golf3 TDi war hier besonders heftig.
Da konntests Gaspedal durchdrücken und wieder loslassen, ohne das was passiert ist (etwa 1-2s Lag) 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hört, hört, .... ich hasse Turbos, deshalb fahre ich auch einen.
> Wenn du Kompressor fahren willst, musst du halt Benz kaufen.


Ich fahr einen weil ich die Wahl zwischen Pest (Golf 4 1.4l mit ohne alles und 3,5 Pötten) und Cholera (eben der Toyota) hatte.
Hab mich dann doch für die Cholera entschieden, da einmal etwas mehr Leistung, so um 3x so viel und bessere Sitze.

Den Mazda RX7 hab ich daher bewusst mit ohne Turbo genommen, war auch nicht schlecht, allerdings ists hier empfehlenswert 'nen Turbo zu nehmen, wg. Elektrischer Spiegel, Klimaanlage und noch 2-3 Dingen, die ich gerad vergessen hab...


----------



## 1821984 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So jetzt mein Statement dazu:

Nachdem ich jetzt ja selber son Turboquatsch fahre sage ich ganz klar,
entweder hab ich nen Sauger oder nen Turbo der min. 1,2 Bar Ladedruck hat, denn mit so einem Ladedruck hat man selten ein Altagsauto ferner ist das dann wohl eher für 1/4 meile oder so aber wenn es um Fun, Feedback usw. geht kommt für mich nur noch ein sauger in Frage.

Mein MX5 mit klappscheinwerfer hatte ganze 131 PS, aber bei 960 Kg und Heckantrieb ohne elektronik konnte man um die ecken feilen da träumen die großen nur von!

Ganz klar für mich, sportlichkeit im Auto hat was mit der max. Drehzahl zu tun so rein fürs empfinden mein ich.

Meine Freundin hat nen Ibiza Cupra, der geht auch ganz gut aber der macht halt keinen Lärm was für die meisten ein wichtiger faktor ist.
Mit dem Lärm mein ich den Motor und kein Endschalldämpfer.

Einen Honda Type R kann man ohne Sorgen 200TKM und mehr fahren ohne zu hoffen, hält der Turbo!

Und wenn ich dann höre, dass VW beim Golf GT zur sicherheit nen Gussblock einbaut (wegen Biturbo) dann frage ich mich, was die sich da für Motoren ausdenken. Wenig sprittverbrauch bringt dann nichts wenn ich nach 100TKM nen neuen Motor brauch.


----------



## Mosed (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gut, sollte nur ein Hinweis aufs abstellen nach Vollast sein, wann einem der Turbo wirklich egal ist



Warum sollte das den Turbolader zerlegen? Du machst den Motor ja nicht auf voller Drehzahl aus.

Und es ist für alle Motoren ungesund sie nach Volllast sofort auszumachen. Aber in der Regel muss man ja von der Autobahn runter, Parkplatz suchen... da beruhigt sich schon so einiges.


Ich habe noch nie von entsprechenden Problemen gehört. Und ich habe Fahrzeugbau studiert und sitze bei nem Ingenieursdienstleister.

Der eine oder andere bekommt ja jeden Motor kaputt - den sollte man halt nicht fahren lassen 

Wer keinen Turbo fahren will, wird aber große Probleme bei Neuwagen bekommen - in Zukunft wird alles aufgeladen.

Die Vorteile bei Leistung und Verbrauch sind halt nicht ohne. Und das mit der Haltbarkeit wird ja immer besser - ich wüsste aber nicht, dass sonst wie viele Turbomotoren derzeit defekt gehen.


Und das mit dem Lag (Turboloch) hängt ja von der Umsetzung ab. Bei ner Registeraufladung oder VTG ist da nicht viel bemerkbar.


Thema Gussblock: Was soll sonst drin sein, als ein Gussblock? oder was verstehst du darunter? Aus dem vollen Fräsen ist ja schlecht . Wahrscheinlich Grauguss...
Wird alles gegossen, teilweise natütlich mit Einsatztechnik (BMW Alu-Magnesium-verbund Kurbelgehäuse, Porsche LOKASIL)


Sportlichkeit ist ja mehr als max Drehzahl. was bringen dir 8000 rpm, wenn du 20 sekunden brauchst, um den Motor auf die Drehzahl zu bringen? Und wann dreht man einen Motor voll aus?

Mit nem guten Turbo kann man mehr Spass haben als mit nem Sauger.
Also mit nem BMW 525i oder A6 3,0TDI Quadro kann man ordentlich Fahrspass haben.
Das ein V8 Sauger mit 4 l Hubraum ordentlich geht ist ja klar - aber das ist ja mal ne andere Klasse.
Nen direkten Vergleich habe ich grad net - ein SL 350 geht auch gut ab, das hab ich schon mal getestet. (hat der einen kompressor? - glaub net.)


Turbo hat schon ein paar Vorteile - der 2,0 TFSI von Audi mit 155 kW / 350 Nm und 7 l (!!) verbrauch finde ich schon ordentlich. Den Sauger will ich sehen, der bei der Leistung den Verbrauch hat.


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich bin der Meinung das neuere Motoren fasst immer nen Alu-Block haben, zwecks gewichtsersparnis!

Autos mit hochdrehzahlkonzept sind selten Autos unter 150PS und für meinen persöhnlichen geschmack macht das mehr her, wenn man um die ecke kachelt und der Motor ein bei 7500 U/min. anschreit und das Dif. so zufällig regelt siehe Honda Integra. Der ist auf jeden fall sportlicher als ein aufgepustetter Cupra z.B.

Der integra hat max leistung bei 7800 U/min. also ist der begrenzer noch weit weg.
Dann gibt es da noch den RX7 Typ FD mit Wankelmotor.

Also da ich jetzt beides gefahren hab (Turbo u. Sauger hochdrehzahl) sag ich ganz klar mehr spass kommt beim sauger auf, der muss dann aber auch nen paar PS haben. Letztendlich ist das so wie so immer das gesammte, was zählt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Also da ich jetzt beides gefahren hab (Turbo u. Sauger hochdrehzahl) sag ich ganz klar mehr spass kommt beim sauger auf, der muss dann aber auch nen paar PS haben. Letztendlich ist das so wie so immer das gesammte, was zählt.



Grundsätzlich würde ich dir recht geben. Aber diese Erkenntniss ist auf aktuelle TSI und BMW Turbos nicht mehr anzuwenden, da diese annähernd ohne Anfahrschwäche und mit einem angemessenem Drehvermögen dienen können. D.h. du kannst gemütlich mit 1.500 Upm und 100% Drehmoment cruisen aber eben auch ein wenig um die Ecken hacken mit etwa 7.000 Touren. Das ist ein Kompromiss der es einem erlaubt relativ sparsam unterwegs zu sein und dennoch nie einen phlegmatischen Sauger dabei zu haben welchen man erst auf Touren bringen muss. Gibt natürlich auch Saugmotoren die über das komplette Drehzahlband zu überzeugen wissen, wie z.B. die M Modelle von BMW oder auch der 4,2 Liter V8 von Audi. Aber bei kleinen 4 Zylindern führt nunmal kein Weg an der Aufladung vorbei.


----------



## Mosed (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das neuere Motoren fasst immer nen Alu-Block haben, zwecks gewichtsersparnis!



schon klar - nur ist ein Alu-Block halt ein Alu-Gussblock - das meinte ich. Ein Gussblock im Wortsinne ist es immer.

Wie das jetzt in der Industrie gehandhabt wird weiß ich nicht - ob da mit Gussblock immer Grauguss gemeint ist...




Und was bei Turbo ganz klar ein Vorteil bzgl. sportlichem Fahren ist: Maximales Drehmoment über ein sehr großen Drehzahlbereich (je nach Auslegung natürlich)


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ja genau das, was ich meine.

Honda Integra 
-Hubraum 1,8 L (rein Sauger)
-192 PS beu 7800U/min.

den kannst du auch bei 8 Liter fahren. Der unterschied ist auch, das wir hier Auto meinen, wo die einen 98 Bj und die anderen 2007 Bj haben. Und das andere ist die Preissache. Ich glaube nicht das ich nen M3 für ca. 9000€ bekomme, der noch Top in schuss ist.

Gut nen gebrauchter RX7 mit 93 BJ ist auch erst für ca. 13000€ zu haben aber das sind auch echte sammlerstücke!

Fakt ist aber auch, das die Politik den Konzernen harte kriterien gibt, die sie einhalten müssen und darum solche Autos auch selten bzw. garnicht mehr gebaut werden. Oder die Leistung wird weggeregelt bis die Abgasnorm stimmt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Warum sollte das den Turbolader zerlegen? Du machst den Motor ja nicht auf voller Drehzahl aus.


Weil er immer noch verdammt heiß ist und ein paar Minuten braucht, um runterzukühlen.

Das Problem ist hier das Öl bzw das nicht mehr zirkulierende, das dann verkokt, was dann zu höherem Verschleiss der Welle des Turbos führt, was dann dann wiederum zum Zerlegen des Turbos führt...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und es ist für alle Motoren ungesund sie nach Volllast sofort auszumachen. Aber in der Regel muss man ja von der Autobahn runter, Parkplatz suchen... da beruhigt sich schon so einiges.


Ja, wegen Spannungsrissen usw...
ABer 'nen Turbo kannst so gleich zerlegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gut, sollte nur ein Hinweis aufs abstellen nach Vollast sein, wann einem der Turbo wirklich egal ist


 
Ich habe mein Auto auch schon abgeschaltet mit glühendem Turob. Dem Motor und dem Turbo ist das völlig egal, der läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Manche Turbomotoren haben eine Nachkühlung. Das heist:
Wenn man den Turbo auf Temperatur hat (nach Volllast) und sofort aus macht, regelt die elektronik noch den Wasser bzw. Ölkreislauf nach um solche Komponenten zu kühlen. Der Lüfter springt ja auch an wenn alles aus ist. Dabei werden Wasserpumpe und Ölpumpe elektronisch betrieben bis eine gewisse Temp. ereicht ist.
Hat mein Leon auch aber wie gesagt nicht alle haben sowas. Bei einer alten Supra glaub ich nicht das die sowas vorweisen kann.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und was bei Turbo ganz klar ein Vorteil bzgl. sportlichem Fahren ist: Maximales Drehmoment über ein sehr großen Drehzahlbereich (je nach Auslegung natürlich)



Das sehe ich auch so, Power ohne Ende und das schon ab unter 2000 Touren  ist wie ein Diesel fahren nur besser...(erst A4 1.9 TDI 130PS und jetzt A3 1.8 TFSI 160PS).
Das macht mal richtig Laune und von Turboloch kann keine Rede mehr sein, im Gegensatz zum 1.9er TDI, obwohl fahren mit Turboloch auch etwas hat 

Das Problem bei Hochdrehzahlmotorenin Verbindung mit kleinen Hubräumen ist halt ihre hohe Drehzahl und die damit einhergehende kurze Übersetzung und der dadurch hohe Verbrauch. Die Dinger erzeugen hohe Leistung bei relativ kleinen Drehmomenten und das auch erst relativ spät. Ein Turbo erzeugt hohe Leistungen schon recht früh und er hat ein großes Drehmoment, was dazu führt das man schaltfaul fahren kann aber auch um aus dem Drehzahlkeller ordendlich abzugehen ohne runterschalten zu müssen.

Der Integra ist zwar ganz Schmuck (1.8l und 190 PS) aber gegen einen etwas höher gezüchteten 1.8l TFSI(die 160 PS Variante ist noch recht harmlos) hätte er das nachsehen. Genauso wie der S2000 (2l Hubraum 240PS) ein ähnliches Auto mit dem 2.0 TFSI Motor aus dem S3 (265 PS) würde dem S2000 keine Chance lassen.
Alles natürlich nur vom reinen Sprint und Durchzugsvermögen gesehen 

Es ist halt wirklich eine feine Sache bei wesentlich kleineren Hubraum die gleiche Leistung zu erzeugen. Das spaart im unteren Drehzahlbereich enorm viel Sprit.


MFG


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Täusch dich nicht. Nen Integra zieht nen Turbo mit 200 PS ab.
Natürlich nicht bis 50 Km/h aber wenn die ersten 2 Gänge durch sind sind die Autos weg! Und das gewicht spielt auch ne rolle. Ein Integra wiegt nicht ganze 1100Kg. 
Die ersten gänge sind kurz übersetzt und der 4 bzw. 5 teilweise lang,
weil der VTEC-bereich von 6000 bis ca. 8500 U/min reicht und die drehzahlabsängkung nicht soviel ist fährt der sich ab einer gewissen Drehzahl genau wie ein Turbo nur das es keiner ist und auch kein Loch hat. Die Gänge sind Doppelsyncronisiert, also kann man ggf. auch ohne rücksicht auf verluste fahren und sehr agressiv die gänge schalten.
Zur verzögerung ist eine Brembo vorhanden und bei dem Gewicht muss man nicht sagen was das heist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Täusch dich nicht. Nen Integra zieht nen Turbo mit 200 PS ab.



Da würde ich aber keine Wetten drauf abschliessen. Der Integra wurde mit 6,7 auf 100 getestet, der Scirocco 2,0TSI mit 6,3 bis 6,7 auf 100 km/h, je nach Streuung.
Bei den Werksangaben siehts ja noch Ok aus aber in Wirklichkeit wendet sich das Blatt. Vom Durchzug oder Spritverbrauch will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Die ersten gänge sind kurz übersetzt und der 4 bzw. 5 teilweise lang,
> weil der VTEC-bereich von 6000 bis ca. 8500 U/min reicht und die drehzahlabsängkung nicht soviel ist fährt der sich ab einer gewissen Drehzahl genau wie ein Turbo nur das es keiner ist und auch kein Loch hat.



Und das eine variable Ventilsteuerung nichts mit einem Turbo gemein hat. Aus irgendeinem Grund feiern alle Honda Fahrer VTec. Bei BMW interessiert es keinen Mensch das schon seit ewigen Zeiten mit VANOS bzw. Doppel VANOS gearbeitet wird  .


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Ein Integra wiegt nicht ganze 1100Kg.


vlt. hätte ich sagen sollen das man auch ein ähnliches Auto dagenstellen sollte und nicht eins mit 1400kg. 
Es ging mir darum die extreme Leistungs und Drehmomentdichte eines Turbo hervor zu heben, es geht ja ums Konzept, wenn du in den Integra einen 1.8l Turbo einbaust der einigermaßen hochgezüchtet (~300Nm Drehmoment und 240 PS sollten für einen Sportlichen 1.8l Turbo ab Werk ohne Probleme machbar sein) wurde, dann kann der VTEC einpacken.
Bei den Saugern ist man grade ziemlich am Ende was Leistungs und Drehmomentdichte angeht, mit Aufladung lässt sich da noch etwas machen.

btw. der alte S3 hatte auch nur einen 1.8l Turbo drin, von der Beschleunigung ist er schneller als der Integra, vom Durchzug her sollte er die Nase sehr weit vorne haben  Von der Endgeschwindigkeit ist er auch schneller.

Wie gesagt es geht nur ums Konzept(Beschleunigungs-und Durchzugsvermögen)und nicht darum dass der S3 das sportlichere Auto ist oder nicht.

MFG


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

JA ich weis VTEC steht überal drauf ist auch überal drin aber nur in einigen wenigen Modellen ist es aus dem Rennsport übergegangen. Ein wirkliches VTEC ansprechverhalten kommt nur in TYPE-R Modellen auf und das ich echt toll. Das kann dir kein BMW oder so bieten. Variable Nockenverstellung wird meisten missbrauch um Spritt zu sparen, bei Honda ist es um Ansprechverhalten, Leistung zu verbessern.
Aber ein Turbomotor der agressiv zuwerke geht, da fällt mir keiner ein. TFSI oder so ist halt aufgeladen aber ein Ansprechverhalten wie ein Altagsauto, klar das sollen sie ja auch sein oder man muss nachhelfen was dann zu kosten der haltbarkeit geht!


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Welchen SUV hatest du bisher?
> Ich habe mit dem X5 3,0d einen Alltagsverbrauch von 10,5 Litern gehabt. Zum Vergleich der 530d wird von den meisten Fahrern mit Werten um die 9 Liter bewegt.



keinen, ich stehe durchaus eher auf understatement. ich hab aber einen 330da gehabt und mit deutlich unter 8 litern bewegt - was meine theorie mit 3 liter aufschlag durchaus stützt. übrigens hab ich den 530da auch gefahren, aber leider zu kurz um aussagekräftige zahlen zu haben (war ein leihwagen). ich hatte allerdings höchstens .5 liter mehr als im dreier. ist sowieso schwer werte unterschiedlicher fahrer zu vergleichen, also lassen wir das lieber. 

ich halte die dinger (x5/6, q7, touareg, m-klasse) trotzdem für unnütze protzkisten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> keinen, ich stehe durchaus eher auf understatement. ich hab aber einen 330da gehabt und mit deutlich unter 8 litern bewegt - was meine theorie mit 3 liter aufschlag durchaus stützt.



Da sollte aber ggfs. noch erwähnt werden das der X5 eineinhalb Klassen höher angesiedelt ist. Insofern hinken solche Vergleiche ein wenig. Da muss man wenigstens einen 5er Touring mit Allrad gegen laufen lassen. Sonst ist die Aussagekraft solcher Vergleiche mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> vlt.
> btw. der alte S3 hatte auch nur einen 1.8l Turbo drin, von der Beschleunigung ist er schneller als der Integra, vom Durchzug her sollte er die Nase sehr weit vorne haben  Von der Endgeschwindigkeit ist er auch schneller.
> 
> MFG




Ist der S3 nicht abgeregelt, wenn ja dann wird das knapp. Zum thema durchzug ist klar, das ein Turbo vorn ist aber wenn ich überholen will und ich schalte nun 1 Gang oder 2-3 Gänge zurück bleibt das gleich.


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

der alte s3 (1.8t mit 215 ps) musste gar nicht abgeregelt werden.


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

215 PS bist du sicher haben die nicht min. immer 235 PS gehabt. wenn ja kommt wieder der Leistungsunterschied. Viel eher würde ich auch sagen das man einen 1,8 Sauger mit 190 PS vielleicht mit nen 1,4 Turbo mit 180 PS vergleichen sollte. Weil der Hubraum in solchen vergleichen eher nebensächlich ist. Ein alter Ami mit 5,7 Liter und ca. 200PS haut den Turbo bestimmt nicht weg obwohl der dann das dreifache oder mehr hat.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Auto = VW Polo 6N
Motorrad = Kawasaki ER5


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> 215 PS bist du sicher haben die nicht min. immer 235 PS gehabt.



Er hatte als Respektabstand zum TT (165 kw/ 225 PS) 10 PS weniger. Erst 2002 (soweit ich mich erinnere) wurde er auch auf 225 PS upgegradet. Ist aber der selbe Motor wie im TT.


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

den hab ich auch nur das meiner magere 180 PS hat wegen einem kleineren Lader. Meine Freundin hat den auch im Ibiza aber nur mit 156 PS. das ist alles das gleiche nur die anbauteile sind anders.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Zum thema durchzug ist klar, das ein Turbo vorn ist aber wenn ich überholen will und ich schalte nun 1 Gang oder 2-3 Gänge zurück bleibt das gleich.



Mit nem Turbo kann man auch zurückschalten, dann wird der Durchzug noch größer 



1821984 schrieb:


> 215 PS bist du sicher haben die nicht min. immer 235 PS gehabt.


Der alte S3 hatte erst 215 und dann 225 PS 
Der alte S3 schafft 240 oder 244(?).

btw. keiner Prügelt einen 1.4 l so hoch, obwohl man könnte den 1.4l TSI aus dem Golf GT nehmen mit 170PS.
Oder den 1.6l Mini Cooper als JCW mit 216PS und Aufladung.

Wie gesagt mit, ein Sauger mit gleichen Hubraum hat gegenüber einen Turbo das Nachsehen(im Normalmodus 1.4TFSI gegen 1.4 Sauger, 1.8l und 1.8l TFSI oder Integra Type R gegen S3) 
Aso und selbst wenn die Turbos nicht ganz so schnell anspreche und relativ unspektakulär zu Werke gehen sind sie objetkiv immer noch schneller als ein Sauger.


MFG


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Der alte S3 hatte erst 215 und dann 225 PS
> Der alte S3 schafft 240 oder 244(?).
> 
> Der Integra soll laut Tacho gute 268 machen also werden das schon min. 250 sein!
> ...


Der neue Ibiza Cupra soll so gebaut werden 1,4 Turbo mit 180 PS und bei Opel der Corsa GSI wird da auch hin kommen. Mal schauen was die so für Probleme mit der Leistung bekommen in den Jahren.


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das hat ja gut geklappt mit dem Zitat!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die so für Probleme mit der Leistung bekommen in den Jahren.



Jo schaun wir mal wie sich das entwickelt  Vlt. hat ja Jemand eine ganz neue Idee.


MFG


----------



## 1821984 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Weltneuheit: Wankelmotor als Diesel Da würden sich die Wirkungsgradreichsten arten zusammen tun. Vielleicht kommt mal da mal an die 60% ran.


----------



## McZonk (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Eher A8 oder eher 7er?


Wo bleibt der A6 Avant?  Wirst du etwa deinem Traum untreu??


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Er hatte als Respektabstand zum TT (165 kw/ 225 PS) 10 PS weniger. Erst 2002 (soweit ich mich erinnere) wurde er auch auf 225 PS upgegradet. Ist aber der selbe Motor wie im TT.



korrekt. wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob er überhaupt jemals upgegradet worden ist.


----------



## McZonk (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> korrekt. wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob er überhaupt jemals upgegradet worden ist.



Wurde er (afaik Ende 2001).

edit: http://www.motorline.cc/autowelt/index.php/article=103471


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> korrekt. wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob er überhaupt jemals upgegradet worden ist.



War vermutlich ähnlich wie beim frühen E55AMG der ist auch ohne technische Änderung einfach in den Papieren um 26 PS erstarkt  .

Ist aber bei Audi wiedermal das gleiche Spiel, denn der aktuelle S3 Motor ist der Selbige wie im aktuelle TTs. Nur das sie 7 PS trennt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Weltneuheit: Wankelmotor als Diesel Da würden sich die Wirkungsgradreichsten arten zusammen tun. Vielleicht kommt mal da mal an die 60% ran.


Öhm, Verbundmotoren oder sprichst von dem fremdgezündeten der Wankel Supertec AG??

PS: kennt jemand ein schnuckeliges AUto, mindestens 150PS; möglichst RWD und 4 Sitze und möglichst 'um die 8000' Drehungen??
Außer dem RX8.
Und sollt auch weder allzu teuer sein als auch nicht allzu alt...


----------



## Mosed (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Weltneuheit: Wankelmotor als Diesel Da würden sich die Wirkungsgradreichsten arten zusammen tun. Vielleicht kommt mal da mal an die 60% ran.



Was sollte daran eine Weltneuheit sein? Gibt es schon seit langem.

Ich weiß nicht mehr warum die nicht in PKW eingesetzt werden, aber irgendwas war da.

Und welche Wirkungsgradreichsten sollten sich da zusammentun? Diesel hat nen Wirkungsgrad von bis zu 45% nahe der Volllast, aber ein Wankelmotor... hast du dir mal den Verbrauch von nem Wankel angeschaut?

Vorteil des Wankel ist die doppelte Hubraumleistung gegenüber Hubkolbenmotoren mit 4 Takten, wenig Massenkräfte  und damit verbunden ein ruhiger Lauf.


Zum Thema Turbo und Heiß abstellen: Ich denke die Ingenieure wissen wie der Durchschnittsdau (  ) sein Auto bewegt und haben entsprechende Vorkehrungen getroffen.
Ein Turbo wird garantiert nicht kaputt gehen, wenn du das ab und zu machst - machst du es ständig wirds wieder anders aussehen.

Und so lange es für ein Autoleben reicht... EIn Autoleben ist nicht 15 Jahre und auch nicht 300000km ... 

Aber was mit Verkoken habe ich auch mal gelernt, aber da war dann auch wieder was um es zu verhindern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> hast du dir mal den Verbrauch von nem Wankel angeschaut?


Hast dir auch mal die Entwicklungsenergie angeschaut, die da drin steckt bzw wie viele Hersteller sowas überhaupt noch entwickeln?!

Ich seh da nur 2, Mazda und die Wankel Supertec AG.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Zum Thema Turbo und Heiß abstellen: Ich denke die Ingenieure wissen wie der Durchschnittsdau (  ) sein Auto bewegt und haben entsprechende Vorkehrungen getroffen.


Ja, genauso wie Toyota bei der Supra wusste, das die ZKD hielt 
Oder die Zylinderköpfe bei VAG 2 Liter Dieseln, die ja gern mal hinüber sind bzw reißen.


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein Turbo wird garantiert nicht kaputt gehen, wenn du das ab und zu machst - machst du es ständig wirds wieder anders aussehen.


Doch, wird er, ganz sicher!
Ich hab jetzt aber keinen Bock das zu demonstrieren, die ~1500€ für einen neuen CT26 sind mir dafür zu schade...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Aber was mit Verkoken habe ich auch mal gelernt, aber da war dann auch wieder was um es zu verhindern.


Ja, die Ölpumpe nachlaufen lassen...
Bzw Motor/Turbo kalt fahren.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und so lange es für ein Autoleben reicht... EIn Autoleben ist nicht 15 Jahre und auch nicht 300000km ...


Richtig, ein Autoleben ist nach der Garantiezeit, wenns da nach erst kaputt geht, wird erst richtig Geld verdient!

Und weil ein Turbo ja so langlebig ist, ist in meiner ~15 Jahre alten Supra mit 150tkm schon der 2. Turbo drin...


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Anti-Offtopic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer braucht schon kleine 2.0 TFSI, wenn man auch einen stattlichen Saugmotor mit 4.2 Litern Hubraum haben kann?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hm, RX-8 oder Audi R8...

Ich glaub ich nehm den RX-8


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da hast du dir aber einen schönen Wagen angelacht, Klutten. 
Was verbraucht der denn so im Stadtverkehr?


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Zwischen 12 und 35 Litern auf 100 km ist alles drin.


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Viel zu auffällig und vor allem viel, viel, viel, viel zu teuer.

Dann lieber 4.3 l vllt mit etwas weniger PS in einem sehr unauffälligem Gewand einer C-Klasse. 

C43 AMG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das sieht mir nicht nach unserer Heimat aus...

...und weil es so schön war, noch einmal von hinten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das wäre doch mal ne Karre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte konfrontiert mich nicht mit Vorurteilen


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das sieht mir nicht nach unserer Heimat aus...



Jaaa, die Google Bildersuche musste herhalten und es war halt in der richtigen Größe. Sieht zwar etwas altbacken aus, aber so hat man deutsche 8 Zylinder gute Ausstattung und Wertarbeit für unter 20000 Euro.


----------



## Mosed (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast dir auch mal die Entwicklungsenergie angeschaut, die da drin steckt bzw wie viele Hersteller sowas überhaupt noch entwickeln?!
> 
> Ich seh da nur 2, Mazda und die Wankel Supertec AG.
> 
> Und weil ein Turbo ja so langlebig ist, ist in meiner ~15 Jahre alten Supra mit 150tkm schon der 2. Turbo drin...



1. Ja - aber ich gehe vom aktuellen Stand aus. Oder gibt es theoretische Werte für einen Wankelwirkungsgrad?

2. 15 Jahre? Das ist ja URALT, total über der Lebenserwartung drüber 

Ja, aber man kann ja nicht von einem Auto, dass vor über 15 Jahren entwickelt wurde, darauf schließen, dass man bei heutigen Fahrzeugen die gleichen Probleme hat.

Da wurde schon einiges gemacht - das man den Turbo kaputt bekommen kann will ich nicht bestreiten, dass geht sicherlich. (Was bekommt man nicht kaputt, wenn man es will?  )


Also von meinem Lambo Murciélago mit 22 L/ 100 km setze ich dann mal lieber kein Bild hier rein 
6,5 l Hubraum - ach ja... 


Also 12 l /100 km schaffe ich auch mit meinem 20 Jahre alten 320i ohne Probleme - da muss ich nur ein bißchen Gas geben...  so bei 10,5 l bin ich mindestens, eher drüber.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein letztes Bild noch, weil er von drinnen so gemütlich ist. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 1. Ja - aber ich gehe vom aktuellen Stand aus. Oder gibt es theoretische Werte für einen Wankelwirkungsgrad?


Nein, darüber gibts kaum was weil es immer noch viel zu viele Leute gibt, die denken, das das Auto explodiert, wenn man 'nen Kreiskolbenmotor drin hat...

Das Problem beim KKM ist ganz einfach das er garnicht alles verbrennt, was er an Kraftstoff bekommt, hier würd 'ne direkteinspritzung helfen, die gibts aber (noch nicht) beim Renesis, erst beim Nachfolger.

Ein weiteres Problem ist das die 13B Motoren bisher eher als 'Kurzhuber' designt sind, sprich eher breit dafür nicht so ausladend, beim kommenden 16x wirds anders sein, da wird der Brennraum schmaler aber dennoch größer.
Direkteinspritzung ist auch mit dabei, so dass der Kraftstoffverbrauch hier deutlich geringer werden wird.

Das ist er aber auch schon beim Renesis...

Nur bringts nichts wenn nur ein Hersteller alle 10 Jahre mal 'nen mittelprächtigen Schritt macht...
Wenn hier alle Hersteller mit anpacken würden, würde der KKM auch viel besser sein und auch sparsamer...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 2. 15 Jahre? Das ist ja URALT, total über der Lebenserwartung drüber


Achja?!
Dann schau dir mal in 'nem VW Forum die ANzahl der Turboschäden beim alten 1,8t an.

Außerdem ist der Turbo schon einige Zeit drin, soll wohl bei ~110tkm gewechselt worden sein.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, aber man kann ja nicht von einem Auto, dass vor über 15 Jahren entwickelt wurde, darauf schließen, dass man bei heutigen Fahrzeugen die gleichen Probleme hat.


nein, aber von Beiträgen aus Foren, in denen Turbos nicht soo unüblich sind, z.B. bei VW.

PS: die Supra wurd vor über 25 Jahren entwickelt, anfang der 80er, mitte (1987) kam sie dann raus.

Turboschäden sind aber eigentlich bei jedem Turbogeladenem Fahrzeug üblich!


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da wurde schon einiges gemacht - das man den Turbo kaputt bekommen kann will ich nicht bestreiten, dass geht sicherlich. (Was bekommt man nicht kaputt, wenn man es will?  )


Auch wenn man versucht ihn nicht kaputt zu bekommen, geht er früher oder später kaputt...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also 12 l /100 km schaffe ich auch mit meinem 20 Jahre alten 320i ohne Probleme - da muss ich nur ein bißchen Gas geben...  so bei 10,5 l bin ich mindestens, eher drüber.


Same here, aber bei einem 5l V10 (oder was da drin ist), ist das schon nicht schlecht.
Besser als bei einem 3l R6 Turbo, allerdings mit 4 Stufen Wandlerautomatik


----------



## Mosed (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das mit dem Verbrauch war auch ironisch - klar das 12 l bei nem 4,2l bzw. 5,2l V10 normal ist.


Was kostet überhaupt so ein Turbo? Aber es ist ja nun auch nicht so, dass die Turbos reihenweise ausfallen - ich habe wenig gehört. das man in den Foren viel findet ist ja klar - es wird sich ja keiner beschweren, dass sein Turbo nicht defekt ist. 
Elektronikfehler sind ja auch nicht selten, wenn vermutlich auch günstiger zu beheben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Kommt drauf an, zwischen 600 und 2000€ ist alles drin.


----------



## willy (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

bald ein yamaha DT 125


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich mach nächstes Jahr den Motorradführerschein und als Untersatz werd ich mir vllt ne Yamaha R6 zulegen. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ein letztes Bild noch, weil er von drinnen so gemütlich ist. ^^



im lotto gewonnen oder was?


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Man muss sich als Student doch auch mal was gönnen, oder?


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Man muss sich als Student doch auch mal was gönnen, oder?


Sponsored by Mami und Papi oder wie


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sponsored by Audi Zentrum Hannover. Die sind sehr nett, wenn man mal nach einem Wagen fragt. Irgendwie sollte der aber öfter vor meinem Haus stehen.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

achso nur geliehen oder wie?


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Richtig - der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ahh ich dachte schon du kannst geld aus deinen 4 Buchstaben holen, dann hätt ich geasgt das du mir mal nen bisl abdrücken kannst xD
damit ich mir nen Subaru kaufen kann


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hm, naja, ich weiß nicht.
Selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte, denke ich nicht, das ich mir dafür einen R8 kaufen würde...

Ich glaub dafür würd ich mir andere Autos kaufen, z.B. einen Mazda RX8 
Eventuell aber auch noch 'nen NSX oder MX-5 als 2. Wagen.

Und fürn Alltag vielleicht 'nen Mazda 6 oder Honda Accord, ev. auch 'nen Legend.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, naja, ich weiß nicht.
> Selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte, denke ich nicht, das ich mir dafür einen R8 kaufen würde...
> 
> Ich glaub dafür würd ich mir andere Autos kaufen, z.B. einen Mazda RX8
> ...


oder als feine Famileienkutsch nen Subaru Legacy Kombi mit Diesel-Boxer


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich mag keine Diesel und ich mag keine Turbos.
Also eher irgendwas anderes...


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Diesel und ich mag keine Turbos.
> Also eher irgendwas anderes...


OK.
also ist nen RX-7 FD auch nix für dich
hatt ja nen Bi-Turbo


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Stefan

Im Alltag fahre ich zwei Honda Accord und bin damit 100% Zufrieden. Die guten Dinger sind allerdings noch aus guten alten Zeiten - sprich Generation 4. Die beiden Wagen sind 16 respektive 17 Jahre alt und hatten noch keinen Werkstattbesuch nötig und bis heute keinen Funken Rost an der Karosserie. 

Den RX8 bin ich mal ein paar Tage gefahren. Allerdings sagt mir der Spritverbrauch und vor Allem das Ansprechverhalten des Autos überhaupt nicht zu. Bevor er auf den Markt kam, war ich recht interessiert, da es ein potentes Wägelchen zu sein schien, aber das Ergebnis war zumindest für mich enttäuschend. 

Über den Sinn eines R8 braucht man nicht viele Worte verlieren, denn er ist mehr Zweit- oder Drittwagen. Überrascht war ich allerdings vom Fahrwerk. Auf der Komfortstufe fährt es sich ebenso weich wie ein A8, was ich wirklich bemerkenswert finde. Man spürt keine Fahrbahnunebenheiten oder Sonstiges - auf der Sporteinstellung hingegen merkt man jede Zigarettenkippe auf der Strasse. Alles in Allem ein sehr ausgereiftes Auto mit viel Spaßpotenzial zu einem absolut gerechten Preis. Der Wagen, den ich hatte, sollte 117.000 Euro kosten. Ein Preis, wo man bei anderen Herstellern wie Porsche oder Mercedes noch mal gut 15.000 - 25.000 Euro drauflegen muss.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich glaub dafür würd ich mir andere Autos kaufen, z.B. einen Mazda RX8
> Eventuell aber auch noch 'nen NSX oder MX-5 als 2. Wagen.
> 
> Und fürn Alltag vielleicht 'nen Mazda 6 oder Honda Accord, ev. auch 'nen Legend.



Wieso kommen für dich ausschliesslich japanische Fahrzeuge in frage?
Es gibt doch auch in vielen anderen Länderen interessante Wägelchen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> OK.
> also ist nen RX-7 FD auch nix für dich
> hatt ja nen Bi-Turbo


Naja, mir gefällt das Interieur von dem Wagen nicht soo sehr...
Das ist nur billigste Plaste, müsste man erstmal ändern...

Außerdem ists fast unmöglich, noch einen einigermaßen heilen FD zu finden 
Die meisten sind entweder verpfuscht (Billig Tuning), von der Werkstatt verfriemelt oder Unfallschaden...


Klutten schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> Im Alltag fahre ich zwei Honda Accord und bin damit 100% Zufrieden. Die guten Dinger sind allerdings noch aus guten alten Zeiten - sprich Generation 4. Die beiden Wagen sind 16 respektive 17 Jahre alt und hatten noch keinen Werkstattbesuch nötig und bis heute keinen Funken Rost an der Karosserie.


Glühstrumpf, bei meinem Toyota schauts nicht soo doll aus.
Das ist allerdings bei Sportwagen nicht ungewöhnlich, das sie recht pflegebedürftig waren.
Auch bei meinem RX7 FC NA war viel dran, das meiste aufgrund des Alters, z.B. gebrochener Türgriff, kaputter Fensterheber, kaputter Kühlerschlauch...


Klutten schrieb:


> Den RX8 bin ich mal ein paar Tage gefahren. Allerdings sagt mir der Spritverbrauch und vor Allem das Ansprechverhalten des Autos überhaupt nicht zu. Bevor er auf den Markt kam, war ich recht interessiert, da es ein potentes Wägelchen zu sein schien, aber das Ergebnis war zumindest für mich enttäuschend.


Ich hab mal 'nen halbes Jahr einen RX7 FC NA gefahren, war absolut begeistert von dem Wägelchen, in jedem Punkt (OK, Ausstattung war Müll, weder ABS noch el Spiegel oder Klima, da ist mein Toyota besser).
Auch der Sound war richtig geil, gerade bei niederen Drehzahlen, klang so a bisserl nach V8, nur ohne Brüllen, nur Bollern ausm Auspuff.

Aber ansonsten wars wirklich genial.
Einen RX8 hatte ich bisher noch nicht, kann dazu also nix sagen, nur das ich erschrocken war, wie leise das Teil ist...
Dir kann ja so ein Teil übern Fuß fahren und du merkst nur am Schmerz das da was drüber gefahren ist, so leise warens...


Klutten schrieb:


> Über den Sinn eines R8 braucht man nicht viele Worte verlieren, denn er ist mehr Zweit- oder Drittwagen. Überrascht war ich allerdings vom Fahrwerk. Auf der Komfortstufe fährt es sich ebenso weich wie ein A8, was ich wirklich bemerkenswert finde. Man spürt keine Fahrbahnunebenheiten oder Sonstiges - auf der Sporteinstellung hingegen merkt man jede Zigarettenkippe auf der Strasse. Alles in Allem ein sehr ausgereiftes Auto mit viel Spaßpotenzial zu einem absolut gerechten Preis. Der Wagen, den ich hatte, sollte 117.000 Euro kosten. Ein Preis, wo man bei anderen Herstellern wie Porsche oder Mercedes noch mal gut 15.000 - 25.000 Euro drauflegen muss.


Naja, typisch Deutsch irgendwie, weder Fisch noch Fleisch, irgendwie alles zusammen und doch nix richtig...
Die Idee mag zwar gut sein, aber doch nicht in einem 'Supersportler'...

Das kenn ich schon vom Golf: übertrieben harte Federung, die nichtmal wirklich schön ausgeführt ist, so dass das Auto zum hoppeln neigte...

Siehe auch die Aussagen von Tim Schrick übers Hyundai Coupe, das laut ihm mehr Spaß machen solle als manch ein Deutsches Auto...
Oder wie sehr er im BMW1 vs Audi A3 vs Civic Type R vom CIvic schwärmt...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso kommen für dich ausschliesslich japanische Fahrzeuge in frage?
> Es gibt doch auch in vielen anderen Länderen interessante Wägelchen.


Weil ich gerne mit Stil fahre bzw Autos die bei mir einen Wert haben und nicht bei anderen, mir ist das Image eines Autos völlig ralle, mir kommts auf die Qualitäten an und hier kann mich überhauptkein Deutscher überzeugen, zumal die Deutschen gern mal halbe Sachen machen.
Siehe den Golf Minus, den man als 'Sportwagen' verkauft...

Was ists?!
Ein Plattgekloppter Golf, toll...

Dann lieber eine kleine Rennsemmel, das als Frauenauto verschrien ist -> Mazda MX-5!


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Wagen, den ich hatte, sollte 117.000 Euro kosten. Ein Preis, wo man bei anderen Herstellern wie Porsche oder Mercedes noch mal gut 15.000 - 25.000 Euro drauflegen muss.


Hm, aber für 100.000 Steine sollte man doch schon einen Cayman mit ein paar Extras bekommen, oder? Eventuell auch schon den Carrera?
Für 100 Tausender bekommt man ja auch schon den kleineren R8 in Grundausstattung, auf Extras muss man dann halt verzichten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, mir gefällt das Interieur von dem Wagen nicht soo sehr...
> Das ist nur billigste Plaste, müsste man erstmal ändern...



Da wirds bei japanischen Fabrikaten aber wirklich eng, da selbst Lexus deutlich unter Klassenniveau beim Interieur aggiert.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil ich gerne mit Stil fahre bzw Autos die bei mir einen Wert haben und nicht bei anderen, mir ist das Image eines Autos völlig ralle, mir kommts auf die Qualitäten an



Na wenigstens ist der Sinn für Humor bei dir bestens ausgeprägt. Die in Deutschland (ausser Lexus) angebotenen Japaner sind ja nur Massenware ohne den Anspruch an Premiumqualitäten oder ähnlichen Enthusiasten Features. Eben Brot und Butter Autos. Wie ein Golf (nur schlechter).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> und hier kann mich überhauptkein Deutscher überzeugen, zumal die Deutschen gern mal halbe Sachen machen.
> Siehe den Golf Minus, den man als 'Sportwagen' verkauft...



Du musst doch kein deutsches Auto kaufen. Ich persönlich würde sofort einen halben Engländer vom Kaliber eines Bentley Continental GT fahren wenn ich es mir leisten könnte. Auch die Italiener haben jenseits der 100.000 Euro reihenweise Fahrzeuge die ich zu den Besten der Welt zählen würde.

Was ist denn ein Golf Minus ?!? VW bietet doch überhaupt keine Sportwagen an ? Dafür ist doch Audi/ Lamborghini zuständig.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann lieber eine kleine Rennsemmel, das als Frauenauto verschrien ist -> Mazda MX-5!



Der MX-5 ist meiner Meinung nach ein typischer Japaner, er beherscht die Ein oder Andere Disziplin hervoragend (Landstraße, Kaufpreis) aber dafür ist es ein extrem unvollkommenes Auto (altbackenes Interieur, keine Hightech Features, magere Motorenpalette in Deutschland). Und wird auf der Bahn von Vertretter TDIs verblasen. Würde mich ärgern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da wirds bei japanischen Fabrikaten aber wirklich eng, da selbst Lexus deutlich unter Klassenniveau beim Interieur aggiert.


Na, lieber beim Interieur sparen, dafür ein ansprechendes Design  als ein sonstwie tolles und dafür an wesentlichen Punkten sparen, wie es ja bei den Deutschen gern üblich ist...
Es wird einfach 'irgendwas' gemacht, ohne dabei ein wirklich klares Ziel vor Augen zu haben...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Na wenigstens ist der Sinn für Humor bei dir bestens ausgeprägt. Die in Deutschland (ausser Lexus) angebotenen Japaner sind ja nur Massenware ohne den Anspruch an Premiumqualitäten oder ähnlichen Enthusiasten Features. Eben Brot und Butter Autos. Wie ein Golf (nur schlechter).


Von welchen 'Enthusiasten Features' sprichst du?!
Ein Auto ist zum fahren da, wenn ich spielen will, kauf ich mir 'ne Playstation!

iDrive und ähnliches ist einfach ziemlicher Unsinn, wozu soll das gut sein?!
Klima statt mit einem Handgriff mit 20 bedienen?!
Nee, danke...


Ganz ab davon scheint dir Subarus WRX (STI) und Mitsubishi Evo irgendwas sowie Nissans GT-R entgangen zu sein, gerade letzterer bietet einige, aus dem alten Skyline, bekannte "Spielereinen" für den Enthusiasten, z.B. Werksseitiger G-Meter und was nicht alles...
Dazu noch 'ne Translaxe mit Kardanwelle, Spitzengeschwindigkeit 310km/h, Sperrdifferential.
HDD Box mit 9,3GB Speicher, einen echten Boardcomputer, der dich über den Zustand des Autos informiert, z.B. wieivel Leistung du gerad abfragst und so weiter, schau mal hier nach, dann siehst, wozu Japaner fähig sind, wenn sie wollen und dürfen!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du musst doch kein deutsches Auto kaufen. Ich persönlich würde sofort einen halben Engländer vom Kaliber eines Bentley Continental GT fahren wenn ich es mir leisten könnte. Auch die Italiener haben jenseits der 100.000 Euro reihenweise Fahrzeuge die ich zu den Besten der Welt zählen würde.


Was soll ich mit einem 100t€ teurem Panzerwagen?!
Mir geht schon das Gewicht meines Toyotas gewaltig aufn Sack und dann noch was fahren, das 400kg schwerer ist?!
Nee, danke...

Außerdem würd ich mir für 100t€ bestimmt keinen VW kaufen!
Wenn, dann geb ichs für ein besonders innovatives Gefährt aus, wie den Honda Legend oder eben den oben erwähnten GT-R


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Golf Minus ?!? VW bietet doch überhaupt keine Sportwagen an ? Dafür ist doch Audi/ Lamborghini zuständig.


Scirocco 

Und welchen 'Sportwagen' gibts denn, außer R8?
Der Rest (TT) ist doch fürn Po, zu was sportlichem gehört auch RWD und eine gute Gewichtsverteilung.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der MX-5 ist meiner Meinung nach ein typischer Japaner, er beherscht die Ein oder Andere Disziplin hervoragend (Landstraße, Kaufpreis) aber dafür ist es ein extrem unvollkommenes Auto (altbackenes Interieur, keine Hightech Features, magere Motorenpalette in Deutschland). Und wird auf der Bahn von Vertretter TDIs verblasen. Würde mich ärgern.


Es ist mir klar gewesen, das du nicht sehen willst, was der MX-5 wirklich für ein Auto ist und mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Argumenten kommst, um ihn schlecht zu machen...


Der MX-5 ist gebaut um zu gefahren zu werden, das ist 'ne Rennsemmel!
50:50 Gewichtsverteilung, Gewicht um die 1000kg.
Das reicht doch, ein Auto zu haben, das spaß macht, gefahren zu werden, was braucht man mehr?!
Zumal es der einzige wirklich echte Roadster neben der Elise und dem Opel GT ist.

Die 2 Motorisierungen sind doch ausreichend, was willst hier mit 250 verschiedenen Motoren?!
OK, den High Power Renesis hättens auch im MX-5 anbieten können, das ist wohl wahr, aber ansonsten?!
Aber weltweit gibts nur eine Motorenvariante, den 2l mit 160PS @ 6700 Drehungen (wie es sich für was wirklich sportliches gehört!)

Es gibt ihn auch in 2 'Karosserieversionen', einmal als CC mit elektrischem Plastikdach und einmal als klassischen Roadster, was willst hier mehr?!
Und was für 'Spielereien' willst hier haben?!

*Der MX5 ist ein Auto das genau für einen Zweck gebaut wurd!
Er will garnichts anderes sein als ein kleiner Roadster, der Spaß macht gefahren zu werden*
Daher ist er nichts halbes sondern was ganzes, da man immer ein bestimmtes Ziel hatte, als man dieses Auto entwickelt hatte, das war unter anderem, das man nicht deutlich schwerer denn der Vorgänger wird, es war, das man ein Auto baut, das gefahren werden will (Jinbo Ita sagt dir sicherlich nix), wozu brauch ich hier 'Premium Materialien'?! Bei einem Auto das das garnicht sein will?!


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Na, lieber beim Interieur sparen, dafür ein ansprechendes Design  als ein sonstwie tolles und dafür an wesentlichen Punkten sparen, wie es ja bei den Deutschen gern üblich ist...
> Es wird einfach 'irgendwas' gemacht, ohne dabei ein wirklich klares Ziel vor Augen zu haben...



Du bist mir ja ein Spaßvogel. Das Exterieur bzw. tw. komplette Fahrzeugkonzepte werden doch ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste direkt hier in Europa geklaut und als Lexus (W140 Fake) oder Toyota (Smart Fake) verkauft.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Von welchen 'Enthusiasten Features' sprichst du?!
> Ein Auto ist zum fahren da, wenn ich spielen will, kauf ich mir 'ne Playstation!



Z.B. ein modernes Navigations- und Entertainmentsystem welches sich nahtlos ins Gesamtfahrzeug integriert.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> iDrive und ähnliches ist einfach ziemlicher Unsinn, wozu soll das gut sein?!
> Klima statt mit einem Handgriff mit 20 bedienen?!
> Nee, danke...



Alles klar. Und weil es so schlecht ist machen es jetzt alle nach und in ein oder zwei Generationen wirst du es auch in jedem Toyota wiederfinden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz ab davon scheint dir Subarus WRX (STI) und Mitsubishi Evo irgendwas sowie Nissans GT-R entgangen zu sein, gerade letzterer bietet einige, aus dem alten Skyline, bekannte "Spielereinen" für den Enthusiasten, z.B. Werksseitiger G-Meter und was nicht alles...
> Dazu noch 'ne Translaxe mit Kardanwelle, Spitzengeschwindigkeit 310km/h, Sperrdifferential.
> HDD Box mit 9,3GB Speicher, einen echten Boardcomputer, der dich über den Zustand des Autos informiert, z.B. wieivel Leistung du gerad abfragst und so weiter, schau mal hier nach, dann siehst, wozu Japaner fähig sind, wenn sie wollen und dürfen!



Das sind absolute Exoten welche mich persönlich null und weniger ansprechen. Da ich wie erwähnt kein Fahrzeug suche was etwas gut kann sondern einen möglichst guten Allrounder und dazu gehört nunmal ein ansprechendes Interieur und ein top verarbeitetes Exterieur (ich will keinen Finger oder gar einen Fuß in einen Karosseriespalt stecken können, sondern top Verarbeitung).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was soll ich mit einem 100t€ teurem Panzerwagen?!
> Mir geht schon das Gewicht meines Toyotas gewaltig aufn Sack und dann noch was fahren, das 400kg schwerer ist?!
> Nee, danke...



Sicherheit ist so ein Feature welches mit Gewicht erkauft wird und da nehme ich sogar die exorbitant hohen 1298 kg bei Scirocco für in kauf  .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Außerdem würd ich mir für 100t€ bestimmt keinen VW kaufen!
> Wenn, dann geb ichs für ein besonders innovatives Gefährt aus, wie den Honda Legend oder eben den oben erwähnten GT-R



Wie gesagt die können etwas aber bieten kein gutes Package.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Scirocco



Wieso nennst du den Scirocco einen Sportwagen? Seit wann haben Sportwagen Frontantrieb? Der Scirocco ist doch nur die schönste Art Golf zu fahren.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und welchen 'Sportwagen' gibts denn, außer R8?
> Der Rest (TT) ist doch fürn Po, zu was sportlichem gehört auch RWD und eine gute Gewichtsverteilung.



Naja im VW Konzern gibt es schon den Ein oder Anderen sportlichen Wagen wie z.B. alle Lamborghinis, den Bugatti Veyron, den erwähnten R8 und Powerlimousinen vom Schlag eines RS4/ RS6/ S8.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es ist mir klar gewesen, das du nicht sehen willst, was der MX-5 wirklich für ein Auto ist und mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Argumenten kommst, um ihn schlecht zu machen...




Den braucht man nicht schlecht zu machen, das kann er schon ganz gut selbst. Alleine schon der schlappe Motor mit welchem man sich bei jeder Gelegenheit zum Horst macht, da er viel zuviel rumkreischt ohne die dazu passenden Fahrleistungen zu bringen. 4 Zylinder sind eben für die Füße als Sauger.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der MX-5 ist gebaut um zu gefahren zu werden, das ist 'ne Rennsemmel!
> 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung, Gewicht um die 1000kg.
> Das reicht doch, ein Auto zu haben, das spaß macht, gefahren zu werden, was braucht man mehr?!



Subjektiv eine Rakete objektiv eine Grücke. Welche von Vertretter TDis verblasen wird ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Eben kein Allrounder. Wenn ich mich in einen Roadster zwängen würde, wäre der neue Z4 mit seinem 3 Liter BiTurbo eine wesentliche attraktivere Alternative, er kann alles besser, kostet dafür natürlich auch richtiges Geld.
Ist aber besser als so halbherzige Sparschweine.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die 2 Motorisierungen sind doch ausreichend, was willst hier mit 250 verschiedenen Motoren?!
> OK, den High Power Renesis hättens auch im MX-5 anbieten können, das ist wohl wahr, aber ansonsten?!



Ja wenn halt eine gute Motorisierung dabei wäre, dann wären wir ja schonmal einen Schritt weiter. Vielleicht ein kleiner 6 Zylinder mit 200 PS und ein Turbo mit 250 PS, das wäre motormässig interessant. Aber so wie er jetzt ist, ist er zu recht ein Hausfrauen-Porsche.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt ihn auch in 2 'Karosserieversionen', einmal als CC mit elektrischem Plastikdach und einmal als klassischen Roadster, was willst hier mehr?!
> Und was für 'Spielereien' willst hier haben?!



Ich brauche in allen meinen Autos ein hochwertiges Navi (ich rede hier nicht von dem Schrott den man in die Scheibe kleben kann), aktuelle Sicherheitstechnik da mir traditionell ein Volltrottel im Jahr ins Auto fährt. Und eben die Alltagsverschönernden Gimmicks die man im Jahr 2009 von einem Auto erwarten darf. Denn wenn ich Technik von gestern wollte könnte ich ja gleich einen Gebrauchten fahren  .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Der MX5 ist ein Auto das genau für einen Zweck gebaut wurd!
> Er will garnichts anderes sein als ein kleiner Roadster, der Spaß macht gefahren zu werden*



Und selbst dieser einen einfachen Aufgabe ist er wesentlich schlechter gewachsen als viele andere Roadster/ 2 sitzigen Cabrios. Er kann nur billig, aber billig ist nicht alles.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@IT-Passion.de
Hast schonmal etwas gefahren, das nicht ausm VW Konzern kommt oder schonmal in Betracht gezogen?!

Oder hast schonmal einen MX-5 *gefahren*?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @IT-Passion.de
> Hast schonmal etwas gefahren, das nicht ausm VW Konzern kommt oder schonmal in Betracht gezogen?!



Klar meine absolute Lieblingsmarke ist BMW, entsprechend hatte ich schon 4 gebrauchte und einen neuen BMW.
Anonsten bin ich ein Jahr die aktuelle E-Klasse gefahren (war aber nicht so der Hit) und ansonsten für kurze Zeiträume bis 2 Wochen bin ich so gut wie jedes Modell auf dem deutschen Markt gefahren, inkl Lexus SC430 (der hat mich zum 7er BMW gebracht, da nichts besser als ein V8 ist), den MX8 (er taugte aber leider mit seinem schlappen Motor nichts) und eben dutzende weitere Autos. Ist purer Zufall das ich mehr Audis als BMWs hatte, bin halt nicht markenblind und kaufe immer das mir am besten erscheinende Package, deshalb hatte ich 4 Neuwagen von Audi.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder hast schonmal einen MX-5 *gefahren*?



Den "A" x-mal als Beifahrer, da mein Aufrüstkumpel einen solchen hatte bis er verunfallt ist. Und den "B" bin ich probegefahren, habe aber nach 30 Minuten abgebrochen weil er unterste Schublade auf meiner Meßskala war. Wie erwähnt mit dem nichtskönnenden Motor macht man sich zum Horst wenn man durch die Stadt fährt und Durchzugskraft haben will.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Oha hier gehts ja wieder gut ab
Ich bin natürlich wie immer auf Seiten Stefans xD


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hehe, also ich bin öfters in einem MX-5 NA mitgefahren und fand es nicht soo prickelnd, auch wenn es in Anbetracht des Preises ein netter roadster ist. als alternativen gab es seinerzeit ja nur den AR Spider und den MG F, beide afaik teurer und nicht so umwerfend.

Trotzdem, für entsprechend mehr Geld bekommt man z.B. Mit dem BMW Z3 (auch da bin ich öfters mitgefahren) einen ungleich sportlicheren und wertigeren Roadster.

Wenn offen Reis kochen, dann würde ich da den Toyota MR-2 vorziehen. ein Mieter bei uns im Haus hatte einen, und das Ding macht mehr her als ein MX-5.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hehe, also ich bin öfters in einem MX-5 NA mitgefahren und fand es nicht soo prickelnd, auch wenn es in Anbetracht des Preises ein netter roadster ist. als alternativen gab es seinerzeit ja nur den AR Spider und den MG F, beide afaik teurer und nicht so umwerfend.
> 
> Trotzdem, für entsprechend mehr Geld bekommt man z.B. Mit dem BMW Z3 (auch da bin ich öfters mitgefahren) einen ungleich sportlicheren und wertigeren Roadster.
> 
> Wenn offen Reis kochen, dann würde ich da den Toyota MR-2 vorziehen. ein Mieter bei uns im Haus hatte einen, und das Ding macht mehr her als ein MX-5.


ich hatte nen mx5 als leihwagen während meiner autolosen zeit (allerdings einen halbwegs neuen). furchtbare innenraumanmutung, furchtbare bremsen, das getriebe hakelte, und der kofferraum macht ein lautes metallisches "dong" beim zuwerfen.  man sitzt allerdings ansonst recht gut in dem ding und die rübe liegt auch halbwegs auf der straße (gewichtsverteilung). das verdeckt war ebenfalls gut zu bedienen (manuell). fazit: nix für mich.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> iDrive und ähnliches ist einfach ziemlicher Unsinn, wozu soll das gut sein?!
> Klima statt mit einem Handgriff mit 20 bedienen?!
> Nee, danke...



blabla. 
natürlich kannst du die klima auch ohne idrive betätigen. 
ansonst: irgendeinen tot stirbst du halt, entweder knöpfe über knöpfe (wie im audi oder benz), oder eben das idrive mit weniger zusätzlichen bedienelementen im bmw.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Scirocco hat mich vom Fahrwerk her sehr überzeugt. An der Stelle hat man bei VW erstklassige Arbeit geleistet. 

Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist dafür ebenfalls top, auch wenn sich die Verarbeitung nicht auf ganz so hohem Niveau wie in meinem Golf 5 befindet (wo z.B. ist die Gasdruckfeder der Motorhaube geblieben, beim ersten Aufmachen, hats mir das Ding fast runtergeschlagen . Die Haptik im Cockpit ist ebenfalls nicht auf Niveau des Golfs.)

Die Sitze bekommen ne 1+. Fast noch besser als die Sportsitze in unserem A6.

Motor? Gefahren bin ich den doppelt geladenen 1.4er mit 160PS. Das Teil hat wahnsinnig Kraft, das stimmt. Diese entfaltet sich für mich allerdings viel zu gleichmäßig. Mir war der Motor zu langweilig, beihnahe etwas zäh. 

Das Getriebe dagegen gefiel mir ebenfalls sehr gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

warum das ding rocco heisst und nicht golf coupe wird sich mir nie erschließen.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Bruder ist wohl dabei sich ein Ford Fiesta ST (150 PS) zuzulegen. 
Der kleine flitzer macht auch Laune 

Wobei mir der Focus ST (226 PS) auch gefällt (den wollte er sich erst kaufen) und alle Bezahlbar sind. 

LG


----------



## Mosed (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ansonst: irgendeinen tot stirbst du halt, entweder knöpfe über knöpfe (wie im audi oder benz), oder eben das idrive mit weniger zusätzlichen bedienelementen im bmw.



schon mal nen aktuellen benz oder audi gefahren? die haben auch sowas wie idrive drin. Wenn du willst sogar mit Sprachsteuerung. Das hat was.


Und zum Thema Qualität im Interiuer: es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum deutsche Automarken im Ausland als Premium-Cars angeboten werden.

Und Interieur ist meiner Meinung nach sogar etwas wichtiger als das Exteriuer. klar muss es aussen gut aussehen, aber ICH als Fahrer sehe während der Fahrt den Innenraum.

Ein Grund warum ich mir nie einen Opel der letzten Generationen gekauft hätte - dieses Hellgrau und die Armaturen *schüttel*. Den Insignia habe ich noch nicht von innen gesehen.

Sone Plastikschleudern wie Nissan etc. würde ich nie kaufen.

Und wer sagt, ein Auto ist zum fahren da: warum fährt derjenige dann nicht einen Smart oder sowas?  Alles andere ist doch übertriebener Luxus.

So ein bissl Luxus will ich in meiner Karre schon haben. Leder, Regensensor, Bose sound System, Navi, aktives Fahrwerk, abblendende Spiegel, Kurvenlicht. Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> schon mal nen aktuellen benz oder audi gefahren? die haben auch sowas wie idrive drin. Wenn du willst sogar mit Sprachsteuerung. Das hat was.
> 
> 
> Und zum Thema Qualität im Interiuer: es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum deutsche Automarken im Ausland als Premium-Cars angeboten werden.
> ...



 xD der war gut 

Wieviel ist dann viel Luxus


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und Interieur ist meiner Meinung nach sogar etwas wichtiger als das Exteriuer. klar muss es aussen gut aussehen, aber ICH als Fahrer sehe während der Fahrt den Innenraum.


Das sehe ich genauso, die äußere muss schon etwas gut aussehen aber ich muss mich als Fahrer beim Fahren wohlfühlen und nicht so sehr beim angucken von Außen 
Außerdem finde ich ein Wolf im Schafspelz besser als ein "tolles Tuningmobil" mit 120PS oder sogar noch weniger...da lach ich mich immer schlapp wenn ich so etwas sehe, nachdem ich sie abgezogen habe 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein Grund warum ich mir nie einen Opel der letzten Generationen gekauft hätte - dieses Hellgrau und die Armaturen *schüttel*.


Das schlimme finde ich ja es sieht nicht nur billig aus es fühlt sich auch billig an. Kaufen würde ich mir so etwas auch nicht 

MFG


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn du willst sogar mit Sprachsteuerung. Das hat was.



Mehr oder weniger... Unsere nette Dame versteht mich außer beim Wählen von Telefonnummern nämlich nicht  (Die Nummerneingabe funktioniert aber wie eine Eins!)

Ich: Navigation - Sie: CD Wechsler


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@McZonk,

super Bilder  .
Ich bin mir bis heute mit meinr Farbwahl nicht so richtig sicher. Da ich eigentlich auf dunkle Farben stehe aber Scirocco eher in einer hellen Farbe bestellt werden sollte da sonst viele Applikationen unter gehen. Also habe ich silber als Kompromiss genommen. Und wenn ich deine Fotos so sehe denke ich es war die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Mosed (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> xD der war gut
> 
> Wieviel ist dann viel Luxus



Überprüfung des toten Winkels, Spurwechselüberwachung, Rückfahrkamera, Außenspiegel elektrisch anklappbar, Scheinwerfer-Reinigungsanlage, Sonnenschutzrollo, Dynamische Servolenkung, Automatische Distanzregelung, TV Empfang.

Da gibt es einiges was man kaufen kann 


@MCZonk: Versuch doch mal Deutsch zu sprechen  Das die Dame kein Schwäbisch versteht (/verstehen will) kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> @McZonk,
> 
> super Bilder  .
> Ich bin mir bis heute mit meinr Farbwahl nicht so richtig sicher. Da ich eigentlich auf dunkle Farben stehe aber Scirocco eher in einer hellen Farbe bestellt werden sollte da sonst viele Applikationen unter gehen. Also habe ich silber als Kompromiss genommen. Und wenn ich deine Fotos so sehe denke ich es war die richtige Wahl.



du hast dir nen rocco bestellt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> du hast dir nen rocco bestellt?



Jepp und im März (soll laut Vertrag) die Abholung in der Autostadt sein  .


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

na dann viel spass mit dem frontkratzer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> na dann viel spass mit dem frontkratzer.



Danke. Aber das mit dem Frontkratzen geht so, da das Fahrwerk des Scirocco bis zu 230 - 250 PS ganz ordentlich auf die Straße übertragen kann.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

na, du mussts ja wissen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> na, du mussts ja wissen.



Ich weiß nicht welche Erfahrungen du mit dem Wagen gesammelt hast. Aber mich hat die Probefahrt umgehauen, war lustiger als mein alter TT 165 kW mit möchtegern Allrad (Haldex).


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mir gefällt der wagen von innen nicht besonders - gerade im vergleich mit dem alten tt. man hätte sich besser das eos cockpit gespart und das neue vom golf verbaut. die sitze sind ok - ansonst ist die charakteristik von einem fronttriebler halt nicht so schön wie von einem heckantrieb - auch wenn ich diesbezüglich kein die-hard-fan bin und schon gar keine brille aufhab. ich hatte auch an der haldex nichts auszusetzen, auch wenn sie sehr frontlastig ist, hat sie doch im tt1 immens traktion geboten.

aber was solls, über geschmacksfragen soll man ja nicht streiten, und bringen tut es sowieso nix. 

ausserdem ärgert es mich das vw jedem mogelpackungen unterschiebt, im prosekt ist beim rocco immer ein extrem tiefes SFW abgelichtet, welches aber nirgends erwähnt wird. bestellt man nun das normale SFW wundert sich der käufer warum der wagen so hoch liegt (gibts ein topic bei MT). zudem taucht der rocco zu jedem showdown irgendeiner autozeitung sehr gut im futter stehend auf.  auf der straße wird er diese leistung nicht bringen... (das hab ich selbst ausgetestet - und nein, ich kannte den fahrer des rocco nicht, ich hatte aber das gefühl das er es selbst wissen wollte). 

just my two cents - ansonst schaut der kleine schon ganz passabel aus, etwas mehr mut (basierend auf dem iroc) hätte ihm aber sehr gut gestanden.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte bei der Probefahrt auch den Eindruck, als könnte das Fahrwerk (DCC+235er schlappen) einiges verkraften. Aber es ist und bleibt ein Frontkratzer -> An engen Kurvenausgängen scharrt er mit den Hufen. Macht imho der Quattro mehr Spass (Zumal der A6 natürlich auch ein vielfaches an Drehmoment hat)...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> @MCZonk: Versuch doch mal Deutsch zu sprechen  Das die Dame kein Schwäbisch versteht (/verstehen will) kann ich mir vorstellen.



Habs schon mit meinem besten Hochdeutsch versucht. Evtl hat auch mal irgend ein Vogel Kurzbefehle vergeben und ich sollte das MMI mal zurücksetzen. Das wäre ne Idee


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yJB2mgagEw

Ja ich weiß, Italien ist böse und man darf sowas nicht kaufen...aber er ist einfach putzig. 
Und einen Mini hat doch echt schon jeder!


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ausserdem ärgert es mich das vw jedem mogelpackungen unterschiebt, im prosekt ist beim rocco immer ein extrem tiefes SFW abgelichtet, welches aber nirgends erwähnt wird.



Zeig mir mal ein Autoprospekt auf der Welt wo nicht geshopt wurde und das Fahrwerksniveau dem real Zustand entsprechend abgebildet wurde. Ich habe so einen Prospekt noch nie gesehen.

Was mir aber im übrigen nichts ausmacht. Den tiefer, härter, breiter Quatsch habe ich schon 10 Jahre hinter mir .

Zum Interieur kann ich nur sagen das es mir relativ gut gefällt, man darf hat keine dunkle Wuthöle bestellen (gilt im übrigen für alle Fahrzeuge):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Die Haptik befindet sich aber imho nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit. Materialanmutung rund ums Cockpit ist naja...


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das bild zeigt halt schon ne menge sonderausstattung (navi, ledersitze).
ich sach ja auch nicht das es schlecht ist - selbst das eos-cockpit sieht meines erachtens immer noch besser aus als bei 95% der japanschleudern. 

in details frage ich mich, warum die blöde klima-beleuchtung blau ist? der rest des cockpits scheint weiss und rot ausgeleuchtet zu sein - was haben die sich bei der klima gedacht? die türgriffe sehen wie beim wankel-mazda aus. das lenrad gefällt mir gar nicht. die sitze sind klasse, endlich gibts bei vw sitze die den m-sportsitzen gleichwertig sind. die deko-einlagen sind nicht so gelungen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Die Haptik befindet sich aber imho nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit. Materialanmutung rund ums Cockpit ist naja...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Alles fasst sich super an, sieht relativ gut aus und mockert auch nicht nach Chemie.
Der EOS ist ja auch etwas über dem Golf plaziert entsprechend wertig ist sein Cockpit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> das bild zeigt halt schon ne menge sonderausstattung (navi, ledersitze).



Wer bestellt denn auch ein leeres Auto?

Hier mal meine Konfig:

Scirocco 2,0 TSi 6 Gang
Reflexsllber metallic
Entfall der Motorbezeichnung
Textilfussmatten vorn und hinten
Seitenscheiben hinten und Heckscheibe abgedunkelt
Mittelarmlehne vorn
Parkpilot
Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage
Nebelscheinwerfer
Climatronic
Mobiltelefonvorbereitung Premium
18" Felge Interlagos
Spiegelpaket
Multifunktionslenkrad
Xenon Scheinwerfer mit Kurvenlicht
RNS 510 Dynaudio Excite
Berganfahrassistent
Leder Vienna (Trüffel)
Winterpaket
Selbstabholungspaket

Sprich in etwa die gleiche Konfig wie beim meinem derzeitigen Skoda  .


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Muss da wer zeigen, was er alles hat? 
(*SCNR*)


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Muss da wer zeigen, was er alles hat?
> (*SCNR*)



Muss nicht, wollte nur sagen das man ein Auto auch passend konfigurieren muss, damit es wirklich ein nettes Gesamtkunstwerk wird.

Im übrigen würde es mich auch bei den anderen Neuwagen Bestellern hier interessieren welche Konfig sie gewählt haben.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jahreswagen & Vollausstattung ftw  Bekommst mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Jahreswagen Vollausstattung ftw  Bekommst mehr fürs Geld.



Gebraucht ist für mich keine Alternative. Ausserdem lege ich einen gesteigerten Wert auf die passende Konfig. Und die werde ich gebraucht eher selten finden.
Im übrigen wenn ich schon einen Gebrauchten kaufen würde, dann wohl kaum einen Scirocco sondern eher einen BMW 550i oder vergleichbaren, hatte zufällig einen für 35k bei einem BMW Händler entdeckt mit Hardcore Ausstattung, 1.Hand, 40tkm.

Jahreswagen und Vorführer sind meiner Meinung nach das Schlimmste was man kaufen, kann, da die ständig wechselnden Fahrer relativ lieblos mit dem jeweiligen Gefährt umgehen. Ich als Autofan handhabe das dann doch eher ein wenig anders.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

w00t? kein dsg?

ps: die hinteren kopfstützen sind auch mist.

ansonst ordentliche ausstattung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> w00t? kein dsg?



Ich bin den "Behindertenmodus" bei der Probefahrt mitunter gefahren. Ist aber nichts für mich. Viel zu träge beim anfahren, bescheuerter Automatikmodus. Und Zwangshochschalten gegen meinen Willen. Ne, ne. Lass mal stecken. VW weiß schon warum sie das Ding nicht mehr als automatisiertes Getriebe sondern als Automatik bewerben.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ansonst ordentliche ausstattung.



Danke, das hört man gerne  .


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn du meinst, dass die Premiumautos derart behandelt werden, ists ja gut  mir sind da von Sixtmitarbeitern andere Dinge bekannt. Zumal du so ein Auto kaum Dauervollgas auf einer Dt. Autobahn bewegen kannst.

Zumindest ist unser Fahrzeug kaum gelaufen (15 tkm), hatte also 1 Hand und ist bestens im Schuss (Man muss halt Geduld haben und darf nicht gleich den erst besten Karren vom Hof kaufen, nur weil er für 35k Eur mit ner SUPER Austattung auf dem Hof steht [wieso ist der wohl so billig xD]). Dafür noch viele schöne extras drin, die bei einem Neuwagen garantiert fehlen, weil iwo die Kostengrenze gesetzt ist (LP 65k  ). Reifen, Lenkrad und Interieur sprachen bei den Autos btw auch eine Sprache für sich. Zugegeben es gab den ein oder anderen Wagen, wo die Reifenschultern auf ruppige Kurvenfahrweise deuteten. Die meisten sind aber noch Top im Schuss, zumal die Fahrzeuge viel geradeaus laufen.

Bei einem A3 oÄ sieht das natürlich komplett anders aus


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Zumindest ist unser Fahrzeug kaum gelaufen (15 tkm), hatte also 1 Hand und ist bestens im Schuss



Das ist bei mir eine Laufleistung bei der ich wieder übers verkaufen nachdenke. Im übrigen hätte ich noch einen O2 im Angebot mit 13tkm .


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir eine Laufleistung bei der ich wieder übers verkaufen nachdenke. .



Und du 30% WErtverlust hast? 

Na, ist ne Glaubensfrage wo die Meinungen gewiss auseinander gehen. Ich steh auf mehr Leistung und mehr Austattung. Ob das Auto jetzt schon 15k drauf hat oder nicht, stört mich kaum. Aber da ist ne Diskussion wohl sinnlos.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Und du 30% WErtverlust hast?



So rechne ich nicht. Sonst dürfte ich ja gar nichts neu kaufen. Beim PC udn beim Fernseher fahre ich tw. prozentual höhere Verluste ein. Das sehe ich nicht so eng.



McZonk schrieb:


> Na ist ne Glaubensfrage wo die Meinungen gewiss auseinander gehen.



Ich hatte 6 Neuwagen und 4 Gebrauchte (Dienstwagen mal aussen vor). Und der Spaß einen Gebrauchten beim Händler in Emfpang zu nehmen ist nichts im Vergleich zu einer Werskabholung eines selbst ausgestatteten Neuwagens. Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf die Abholung meines neuen Wagens  .



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich steh auf mehr Leistung und mehr Austattung. Ob das Auto jetzt schon 15k drauf hat oder nicht, stört mich kaum.



Mein 7er war auch 2 einhalb Jahre alt, dadurch habe ich deutlich über 50% beim Kaufpreis gespart. Aber es ist halt kein wirkliches sparen, da der Preisvergleich zum Neuen hinkt. Wenn ich 2 Jahre alte Klamotten kaufen würde, die wären sicherlich auch viel billiger als Neue, aber will man sowas? Und so kann man das auf die meisten Gegenstände des täglichen Gebrauchs übertragen



McZonk schrieb:


> Aber da ist ne Diskussion wohl sinnlos.



Klar, führt zu nichts. Aber dennoch bin ich der Meinung wer mal in den Genuss einer Werksabholung kam, kann kaum mehr zurück.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber es ist halt kein wirkliches sparen, da der Preisvergleich zum Neuen hinkt.


Und bitte wo? Solang Servicechecks vor Übernahme gemacht worden sind, weiß ich so direkt nicht, was du damit meinst?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich 2 Jahre alte Klamotten kaufen würde, die wären sicherlich auch viel billiger als Neue, aber will man sowas?


Haben Klamotten heute überhaupt ne Auslegung auf 2 Jahre? ich glaube kaum  Also hinkt der Vergleich, da das Auto einen gewiss länger begleitet als ein paar Schuhe.

Nicht jeder braucht btw, wie du das Neuste vom Neusten undzwar am besten NEU


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Und bitte wo? Solang Servicechecks vor Übernahme gemacht worden sind, weiß ich so direkt nicht, was du damit meinst?



Ich sage nicht das gebrauchte Gegenstände grundsätzlich zu nichts mehr taugen würden. Aber es ist nunmal bei (fast) allen Sachen so, dass mna immer irn irgendeiner Form Geld verliert. Aber dafür bist du dann halt der Erste der etwas benutzt. Und bei einem Auto in dem man relativ viele Stunden verbringt (15tkm reissen sich ja nicht in 20 Minuten runter), sieht man schon nach ein paar Wochen/ Monaten das es eben kein Neues mehr ist. Wäre bei einem Sofa auf dem man schon 300 oder 400 Stunden gessesen hat nicht viel anders.

Aber verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich will niemandem sein Auto madig machen. 
Aber ich bin eben Neuwagen-Fan und andere lieben ihren Gebrauchten, soll ja keine Bewertung sein.



McZonk schrieb:


> Nicht jeder braucht btw, wie du das Neuste vom Neusten undzwar am besten NEU



Das ist ja auch vollkommen OK.
Mein tun und lassen soll ganz sicher nicht der Benchmark eines sinnvollen Handelns darstellen. Ich will ja auch niemand zu nichts bekehren.
Und als Fahranfänger bin ich z.B. auch nur gebrauchte Autos gefahren, da ich nicht so hoch pokern wollte. Hat sich auch ausbezahlt, da ich mein erstes Auto schon nach 2 Minuten komplett geschrottet hatte  . Vom Hof des Händlers runter, einmal links und mit 70 Sachen meinem Vordermann drauf. Gott sei Dank hat das Wägelchen damals nur 5.000,- DM gekostet, andernfalls hätte ich mir wohl die Kugel gegeben.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich will niemandem sein Auto madig machen.
> Aber ich bin eben Neuwagen-Fan und andere lieben ihren Gebrauchten, soll ja keine Bewertung sein.



Siehst, das kam nämlich in den vorigen Posts nicht wirklich rüber


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Siehst, das kam nämlich in den vorigen Posts nicht wirklich rüber



Gut das ich es nochmal expliziet geschrieben habe  .

Egal btt, jetzt habe ich garnicht mitbekommen was du fährt, stell doch mal ein paar Bilder rein......


----------



## k-b (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Auto auch schon abgeschaltet mit glühendem Turob. Dem Motor und dem Turbo ist das völlig egal, der läuft ohne Probleme.


Da tut mir wirklich das Herz bluten ^^ Natürlich zerlegste den nicht von heute auf morgen, aber dann verreckt er am Ende halt ein paar Jahre früher als normal


----------



## Mosed (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin den "Behindertenmodus" bei der Probefahrt mitunter gefahren. Ist aber nichts für mich. Viel zu träge beim anfahren, bescheuerter Automatikmodus.



da hat VW dann aber geschlampt oder was anderes lief nicht richtig. denn so schnell wie ein DSG (ich rede auch nicht von diesen automatisierten Handschaltgetrieben wie im Smart) kann niemand mit nem normalen Getriebe schalten.

Und wie das Ding schaltet hängt ja bestimmt vom gas geben ab - tritts du das gaspedal zum Bodenblech durch schaltet er bei ~ Nenndrehzahl  

Muss ja auch einen Grund haben warum sowas für den M3 oder Porsche angeboten wird.


Und mit den Gebrauchten und Fahrweise: Hängt immer vom Fabrikat ab. Ich habe mal bei Europcar gearbeitet. Du hast gemerkt welches Klientel einen Opel und welches einen BMW fährt - nämlich daran wie schrottig z.B. die Kupplung mittlerweile arbeitet


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und mit den Gebrauchten und Fahrweise: Hängt immer vom Fabrikat ab. Ich habe mal bei Europcar gearbeitet. Du hast gemerkt welches Klientel einen Opel und welches einen BMW fährt - nämlich daran wie schrottig z.B. die Kupplung mittlerweile arbeitet



Die Info deckt sich mit meinem Kenntnisstand. Nen Golf oder A3 kommt so gut wie nie ohne Vorschäden zum Händler. Die Premiumfahrzeuge dagegen sind in sehr gutem Zustand. Ist ja auch schwierig die Kupplung zu verschleißen, oder den Motor zu überdrehen, wenn man ne Tiptronic fährt


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> da hat VW dann aber geschlampt oder was anderes lief nicht richtig. denn so schnell wie ein DSG (ich rede auch nicht von diesen automatisierten Handschaltgetrieben wie im Smart) kann niemand mit nem normalen Getriebe schalten.



Das Problem mit dem DSG ist das es eher ein Papiertiger ist, da es verschiedene nicht abschaltbare bevormundende Massnahmen beinhaltet, wie z.B. automatisches hochschalten egal bei welcher Ganghebelstellung auch gegen den Willen des Fahrers und extrem kupplungschonender Anfahrstil mit dem man jedes Rennen verliert (siehe Tests bei Motorvision, D-Motor, etc..).



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Muss ja auch einen Grund haben warum sowas für den M3 oder Porsche angeboten wird.



Es gibt viele Sachen die man kaufen kann die einem aber nicht unbedingt gefallen müssen. Z.B. das automatisierte Getriebe im R8 oder das SMG in den nicht M-Modellen oder eben das DSG. In meinen Augen ist das eher was für Leute die nicht besonders gerne und gut fahren können um eigene Deffiziete zu kaschieren. 

Wie auch immer man muss ja nicht mit einem Einheitsgeschmack leben, denn netter Weise bieten vor allen Dingen deutsche Automobilhersteller eine reltaiv große Auswahl an Motoren und Getrieben an, so daß eigentlich jeder fündig werden kann.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bis auf die Latenz war ich von dem PDK im Carrera 4S aber beeindruckt  
Das taugt gewiss einiges mehr als der Handschalter und du merkst beim schnellen Beschleunigen deutlich den Unterschied - auch wenn du wie "ein Gott" schaltest...


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Das taugt gewiss einiges mehr als der Handschalter und du merkst beim schnellen Beschleunigen deutlich den Unterschied - auch wenn du wie "ein Gott" schaltest...



PDK und DSG sind zwei paar Schuhe auch wenn beide die gleiche Idee umsetzen, eben nur mit einem anderen Ergebniss. Ändert aber nichts daran das für mich persönlich schalten zum Fahrspaß dazu gehört.

Wie gesagt wer glaubt das er für jede fahrerische Aktion einen Assistent braucht soll sich sowas kaufen. Mir persönlich gefällt "normales" fahren.
Ist lustigerweise auch das Fazit der AMS beim Vergleich des Carerra 4s als MT und PDK . PDK galt deren Meinung nach als so perfekt, dass es schon langweilig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Da tut mir wirklich das Herz bluten ^^ Natürlich zerlegste den nicht von heute auf morgen, aber dann verreckt er am Ende halt ein paar Jahre früher als normal


 
Um den Motor musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, ist nicht mehr "von der Stange". Da ist ordentlich nachgebessert worden, damit man den so fahren kann.


----------



## k-b (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du meinst wohl, damit man ihn so "verschließen" kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl, damit man ihn so "verschließen" kann


 
Nö, der Motor ist entsprechend umgebaut, sodass die Ölpumpe elektrisch betrieben wird, ebenso wie die Wasserpumpe.
Die Pumpen laufen dann auch bei ausgeschaltetem Motor eine Weile weiter, falls dieser zu heiß sein sollte.


----------



## Mosed (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> PDK und DSG sind zwei paar Schuhe auch wenn beide die gleiche Idee umsetzen, eben nur mit einem anderen Ergebniss. Ändert aber nichts daran das für mich persönlich schalten zum Fahrspaß dazu gehört.



Wo liegt der Unterschied?


Also Automatik kann auch richtig Spass machen. Gaspedal nach unten und es gibt Vorschub bis zur Endgeschwindigkeit. Es muss natürlich eine moderen Automatik sein, die keine Latenzen hat und sich dem Fahrstil anpasst 

Und im Stau ist man ganz entspannt dabei - kein nerviges rumgerühre im Getriebe.

Handschaltung macht meiner Meinung nach nur manchmal mit leistungsstarken Motoren Spass. Aber sonst... ewiges rumgerühre...

Und regelrecht Aggressionen bekommt man bei machen Autos mit niedriger Motorisierung und schlechtem Getriebe, z.B. Renault Clio^^ Man war ich am fluchen bei Europcar. 
Oder son Polo 1,4l (?) - Da musste man auf 5000 Umdrehungen hochdrehen und dann die Kupplung kommen lassen, wenn man nicht losschnecken wollte 


Und diese automatisierten Getriebe wie im Smart gehen gar nicht - entweder Handschaltung oder Automatik ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung.


Son A6 3,0 TDi Quadro Tiptronic rockt schon - bei meiner ersten Fahrt musste ich in der Stadt aufpassen nicht jedem beim Anfahren draufzufahren - immer diese Schnecken auf den Strassen


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Son A6 3,0 TDi Quadro Tiptronic



Wenn dann Qua*tt*ro . Wobei die Tiptronic beim A6 imho noch nicht an das DSG dran kommt. Eine leichte Zugunterbrechung ist da definitiv noch spürbar.

Hart finde ich bei der Kombi nur, dass das Fahrzeug ne recht hohe Latenz hat und auch gerne noch ordentlich "nachschiebt" (obwohl das Gas schon längers weg ist).


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied?



Bei Porsche wird die Kupplung nicht auf Teufel komm raus geschont und die traut sich auch nicht gegen deinen Willen selbst zu schalten.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also Automatik kann auch richtig Spass machen. Gaspedal nach unten und es gibt Vorschub bis zur Endgeschwindigkeit. Es muss natürlich eine moderen Automatik sein, die keine Latenzen hat und sich dem Fahrstil anpasst



Mir nicht  .



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und im Stau ist man ganz entspannt dabei - kein nerviges rumgerühre im Getriebe.



Und latscht unentwegt auf der Bremse ....
Bei einem Turbo gibts da nicht viel zu rühren.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Handschaltung macht meiner Meinung nach nur manchmal mit leistungsstarken Motoren Spass. Aber sonst... ewiges rumgerühre...



Beim Sauger womöglich, beim Turbo oder Hubraummotor eher nicht.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Son A6 3,0 TDi Quadro Tiptronic rockt schon - bei meiner ersten Fahrt musste ich in der Stadt aufpassen nicht jedem beim Anfahren draufzufahren - immer diese Schnecken auf den Strassen



Fahr das gleiche Auto mit Handschaltung, dann rockt es noch ne ganze Ecke besser. Da dann das teigige Gefühl des Drehmomentwandlers wegfällt.
Aber wenn du es nicht gewohnt sein solltest Autos mit 200 PS + zu fahren, dann rockt sowieso alles in der Klasse  .


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fahr das gleiche Auto mit Handschaltung, dann rockt es noch ne ganze Ecke besser. Da dann das teigige Gefühl des Drehmomentwandlers wegfällt.
> Aber wenn du es nicht gewohnt sein solltest Autos mit 200 PS + zu fahren, dann rockt sowieso alles in der Klasse  .



Blödfug  Das war das schlimmste was ich je gefahren bin. Nur am Rühren im schweren Getriebe (Angesichts der 500NM auch ein Muss). Der 1. Gang taugt nur bis 15km/h und der Motor dreht da schon wie ne Orgel. Bei dem Auto geht nix über die Tiptronic



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei einem Turbo gibts da nicht viel zu rühren.



Fährst du immer im 2. an oder drehst den 1. bis zum Begrenzer?  (das bitte nicht ernst nehmen - nur als Denkanstoss)


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Blödfug  Das war das schlimmste was ich je gefahren bin. Nur am Rühren im schweren Getriebe (Angesichts der 500NM auch ein Muss). Der 1. Gang taugt nur bis 15km/h und der Motor dreht da schon wie ne Orgel. Bei dem Auto geht nix über die Tiptronic



Kann ich so nicht ansatzweise bestätigen.
Die Tiptronic ist für mich nichts. Alleine schon der Name ist eine glatte Irreführung, da man per Tip sowieso nur einen Tipp abgibt, die endgültige Entscheidung was, wann passiert trifft der Automat dennoch selbst  .


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bist du den 3Liter Diesel denn schonmal mit Handschalter gefahren?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Bist du den 3Liter Diesel denn schonmal mit Handschalter gefahren?



Den A6 als 3,0 TDI Tiptronic (10 Tage lang) und als Kontrastprogramm einen Monat den BMW 530d als MT.

Wenn ich dir jetzt noch meine Verbräuche bei annähernd identischer Fahrweise sagen würde, würdest du mir kein Wort mehr glauben  .


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dann würde ich dir raten, das mal nachzuholen, anstatt Aussagen auf Vermutungen aufzubauen  Der Vergleich Tiptronic Audi zu einem anderen Konzern Handschalter hinkt etwas. Der HS war wirklich kein Spass und obwohl auch ich gerne selber schalte ein absolutes nogo. Höchstens du willst dir die Mukki-Bude sparen und im Auto trainieren


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir raten, das mal nachzuholen, anstatt Aussagen auf Vermutungen aufzubauen  Der Vergleich Tiptronic Audi zu einem anderen Konzern Handschalter hinkt etwas.



Da ich reiehnweise Audis mit MT hatte und der 5er der direkte Mitbewerber ist, bin ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen das der A6 mit MT kein Ausreisser sein wird. Wenn du das Gegenteil aus Erfahrung behauptest, dann wird es wohl stimmen.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der große Diesel hatte ein schwereres und unten rum kürzer übersetztes Getriebe als alle Autos die ich aus dem VAG-Konzern bisher fahren durfte


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Bist du den 3Liter Diesel denn schonmal mit Handschalter gefahren?


Mir reicht der 2,5l V6 TDI meines Fetters.
Der fährt sich so dermaßen bescheidenst, das ist wirklich nicht mehr schön...
Die Leistung ist nur zwischen ~3 und 3,5 Tausend Drehungen vorhanden, bei ~2500 Drehungen kommt der/die Turbo(s) erst richtig und bei 3500 lässts, VAG typisch, wieder nach.
Neee, muss nich sein...
Da bin ich 10x lieber den Toyota D4 Diesel gefahren, der geht wenigstens bis 4000 Drehungen und untenrum ist der nicht so schlapp wie der VAG 6 Ender.

Wobei hier nichts über meinen ollen Mazda ging, der hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
2. Gang ging aber auch bis 110km/h


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist Diesel nicht ein Abfallprodukt bei der Herstellung von Benzin?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Viel schlimmer ist, das der 'Dieselmotor' als Vielstoffmotor geplant bzw entwickelt worden ist, vom Rudolf D. (der auf einer Schiffahrt verschwand, man munkelt er brachte sich um), auch wurd schon damals, im 19. Jahrhundert, an Direkteinspritzung gedacht, das konnte man aber mit den damaligen Möglichkeiten nicht realisieren, weswegen man 'was anderes' nutzen musste...

Vorgesehen war dieser Motor für die Verbrennung von biologisch anbaubaren Kraftstoffen, siehe:
Dieselmotor ? Wikipedia
Diesel engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Diesel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Diesel engine
> 
> Main article: Diesel engine
> 
> Diesel engines are a type of internal combustion engine. Rudolf Diesel originally designed the diesel engine to use coal dust as a fuel. He also experimented with various oils, including some vegetable oils,[1] such as peanut oil, which was used to power the engines which he exhibited at the 1900 Paris Exposition and the 1911 World's Fair in Paris.[2]


----------



## Mosed (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist nur zwischen ~3 und 3,5 Tausend Drehungen vorhanden,



wie genau meinste das? maximale Leistung ist doch immer erst bei Nenndrehzahl vorhanden. 
Davor brauchste halt ein hohes Drehmoment für hohe Leistung - also Turbodiesel 

VAG? =VTG?


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

VAG = Volkswagen Audi Gruppe oder Volkswagen AG, je nach dem.

Ich meins so wie ichs geschrieben hab, nur in dem engen Drehzahlband hat man wirklich etwas (mehr) Leistung, z.B. zum überholen, darüber ist Essig, darunter kommt auch nicht soo viel.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bei den neuen 2.7er und 3.0ern hat sich da aber schon was getan (Sind obenrum weitaus nimmer so zäh). Den 2.5er hatte mein Dad mal aus dem Geschäfft da. War echt der Wahnsinn obenrum


----------



## Mosed (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich meins so wie ichs geschrieben hab, nur in dem engen Drehzahlband hat man wirklich etwas (mehr) Leistung, z.B. zum überholen, darüber ist Essig, darunter kommt auch nicht soo viel.



Dann meinst du aber eher Drehmoment - schließlich steigt die Leistung mit der Drehzahl immer weiter an.

Das man bei 3500 mehr Leistung hat als bei 4500 funktioniert rein physikalisch nicht. du kannst aber bei 4500 weniger Drehmoment haben als bei 3500.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mir reicht der 2,5l V6 TDI meines Fetters.
> Der fährt sich so dermaßen bescheidenst, das ist wirklich nicht mehr schön...
> Die Leistung ist nur zwischen ~3 und 3,5 Tausend Drehungen vorhanden, bei ~2500 Drehungen kommt der/die Turbo(s) erst richtig und bei 3500 lässts, VAG typisch, wieder nach.
> Neee, muss nich sein...
> ...



hier ist offentlich das du nicht weisst wovon du redest. der 2.5v6 von vag ist der methusalem unter den dieselmotoren - natürlich verhält er sich genauso wie du ihn beschreibst, nur das maß aller dinge ist dieser motor schon seit einigen jahren nicht mehr.
moderne diesel laufen heutzutage wesentlich besser (und nein, dazu zähle ich den aktuellen d4 ganz sicher nicht, dazu leistet er zuwenig und verbraucht zuviel). japse und diesel - das passt einfach nicht.
die aktuellen vag-diesel (2.7 und 3.0) sind schon ganz nett, bei vag muss nur der kleine 2 liter diesel dringend erneuert werden - das maß aller dinge ist allerdings der bmw 3.0r6 und auch der kleine 2.0 biturbo.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, bei DER Abgasreinigung darf er auch etwas mehr saufen, der D-CAT.
Immerhin funktioniert er auch, im Gegensatz zu den 2Liter Dieseln von VAG, die ja gern mal kaputt gehen (Risse beim Zylinderkopf, verkokende Einspritzelemente, Probleme mit der Regeneration des RPF)

Und schau dir mal den Honda Diesel an oder Subarus Boxer Diesel!!
Vorallendingen was die Laufruhe betrifft, sind diese beiden recht gut, auch was den Verbrauch betrifft, sind sie nicht schlecht.
Toyota hat den D4 auch zum aktuellen Avensis wohl überarbeitet, so dass er deutlich sparsamer zu betreiben ist...

@Elementardrache
Es kommt auch drauf an, wie drehwillig ein Motor ist.
Wenn er zwar Leistung hat, aber nicht drehen will, nutzt einem das nicht so wirklich viel...


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Juhu.
Da war ca. bei seite 90 ne heiße dis. über den Mazda MX-5!
Also ich hatte das NA Model BJ 94 mit 131 PS nen Fahrwerk drin und sonst nichts.
Das ein MX-5 mit nen Biturbo Z4 von BMW verglichen wird ist schon schade oder vergleicht man nen Z4 mit nen Gallardo spider. Wohl eher selten.
Und für junge Leute mit kleinen Budget ist das ein echtes Spassauto. Zu nichts zugebrauchen, nur zum fahren und das ist sehr gut. Kurvenräuber schlecht hin. Damit left man so einigen GTI auch beim vortrieb weg und in der kurve. Naja nen tiefergelegter Corsa meine mir zu folgen und wär fast in Graben gefahren. Das war lustig

Nen MX-5 mit 110 oder gar 90 PS würde ich auch nicht nehmen aber mit nen 1,9 Liter Tumor ist das ausreichend und wegen dem Fahrspass würde ich den jedem Turbo mit um die 200 PS vorziehen!!!

Wenn man aber das Kleingeld für nen Z4 hat würde auch ich den Z4 vielleicht haben wollen wenn er mir gefahlen würde.
Und den Toyota MR-2 mit 156 PS oder mehr im guten zustand zu finden ist fragwürdig! Aber auch nen schönes Auto.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das Problem beim MR2 SW20 ist das Fahrverhalten, das mit dem von Supersportwagen vergleichbar ist. Toll, solang man Grip hat, aber wenn man den verloren hat, ists um das Auto gewesen.

Beim MX-5 lenkt man hier einfach gegen, dank der 50:50 Abstimmung ist das auch möglich, sprich man kanns abfangen.
Der Hintern meines fetten Toyotas ist mir auch schon des öfteren weggebrochen, glücklicherweise immer bei sehr niederen Geschwindigkeiten...


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hab meinen inne Leitplanke gesetzt. Fast die offnen Klappscheinwerfer abrasiert! Airbag ist zugeblieben und ersatzteile sind voll günstig für das auto. Ne unlackierte Stossstange soll bei fachhändler gute 600€ kosten. Nicht ganz dicht. Hab mir eine Online geholt. War das beste Auto was ich hatte. Hab ihn leider nur 1,5 Jahre gefahren und mir den Schrotthaufen von Leon gekauft aber das nen anderes Thema. Ging gut nach vorn fuhr auch 220 das teil bei drehzahl im roten. Hat der ja so ausgedreht den letzten Gang. Dem Auto trauer ich hinterher. Aber wenn der Leon weg gehen sollte kauf ich mir wieder so einen. Der Arsch ist mir mal bei ca. 130 Km/h bei einer leichten Bodenwelle weggegangen. Da lief die Pumpe aber!
Nen 3 Golf mit dicken Pellen meine mal so scherzhaft, das er den MX-5 in Kurven abzieht. Das hätte ich ihn gern mal gezeigt aber nen guter Witz war das schon!


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

zum Thema Japaner vs. Deutsche, S3 vs neuer WRX STI.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qqFVh3RYxY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZbb-xi1y6U

Man beachte Tim Schricks verhalten und auch seine Aussagen (insbesondere zu Audi) 



			
				Tim Schrick schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man Audi Entwicklern auch mal so nen Subaru zum fahren geben damit sie wissen was Spaß macht


 

Und wo wir gerad bei Subaru sind, nochmal 'ne (Offizielle) Subaru Werbung ausm englisch sprachigem Raume:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWt2i4HwLWc  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkFFaFwlvIQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kfi3jAJqOs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdqZ8gRNjBk


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das Tim Schrick der Subaru besser gefällt, war mir klar, immerhin ist er ja afaik ein Rennfahrer, da dürfte ihn ein Audi tierisch unterfordern. So, wie er die Reifen kreischen lässt, fährt man als Besitzer den WRX aber nicht, es sei denn man will dauernd neue Pneus anschaffen. 

Haldex und ESP sind beim audi halt ein Nachteil, der Subaru hat dafür die hakeligere Schaltung und deutliche Turbolöcher bzw. schmaleres Drehzahlband für den Turbo.
Auf der Rennstrecke ist der Subaru sicher aufregender, auf der Straße bist du dann aber froh, wenn der Möchtegern-Schumi hinter dir im Audi sitzt und sich nicht gleich um den nächsten Baum wickelt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Es ist nicht nur das, auch bekommst in den Subaru mehr rein, satte 20l mehr.
Gut, gegen die 456l vom aktuellen FN/FK Civic (Type R) sind die 300l des Subarus ein Witz, aber der Civic ist mir zu rund und unauffällig, außerdem hat er 100PS weniger, auch wenn mir die Drehorgel besser gefällt...

Der Subaru ist halt auch *wirklich sportlich* das Allradsystem auch nutzbar und nicht eher nicht gefährlich (überleg mal, was passiert, wenns glatt ist und 'auf einmal' die Hinterräder kommen).


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

danke Stefan du hast meine Liebe zu Subaru mal wieder vorangetrieben xD

"Vielleicht sollte man Audi Entwicklern auch mal so nen Subaru zum fahren geben damit sie wissen was Spaß macht" hammerhart der Satz 

auch wenn ich nur nen kleinen 2.0er in dei Engere Wahl gezogen habe


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> "Vielleicht sollte man Audi Entwicklern auch mal so nen Subaru zum fahren geben damit sie wissen was Spaß macht" hammerhart der Satz



Ich würde mal ganz frech behaupten, dass Audi mehr Autos als Subaru verkauft, damit dürfte auch klar sein wer bei wem mal schauen dürfte wie man gute Autos baut  .


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das ist ja eben das schöne bei Subaru dort wnn man ins Autohaus kommt wird man 100mal besser behandelt als bei Audi oder VW, dort biste nur ne Nummer.
bei Subaru kennen die dich nach dem ersten Besuch.
Klar Audi baut schöne Autos nur sind die eben überteuert und haben eben nur diesen möchtegern Allrad antrieb xD


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Toyobaru wird wohl nicht kommen 
Und ein  Epic fail
Xenophobia Fail: Hawaiian Chevy Dealer Attempts To Crush Honda With Suburban, Fails



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz frech behaupten, dass Audi mehr Autos als Subaru verkauft, damit dürfte auch klar sein wer bei wem mal schauen dürfte wie man gute Autos baut  .


Hast du auch mal zur Abwechslung ein paar Argumente auf Lager?!
Nur weil jemand u.U. mehr Autos verkaufen könnte, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der auch bessere Autos baut!

Besonders was Allrad betrifft, können andere Hersteller noch was von Subaru lernen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast du auch mal zur Abwechslung ein paar Argumente auf Lager?!
> Nur weil jemand u.U. mehr Autos verkaufen könnte, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der auch bessere Autos baut!



Das verstehe ich jetzt mal als Scherz .
Ich habe doch mehrfach erklärt was ein erfolgreiches und gutes Auto ist. Nämlich ein stimmiges Gesammtkonzept. Und wenn du dir z.B. mal das Interieur eines RX8 anschaust oder das eines F430, dann siehst du das alle bei den Besten Allroundern abschauen  (Audi, BMW, Mercedes).

Denn mit nur Einzelfähigkeiten, kann man die Massen wohl kaum begeistern.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja da hast du recht.
aber nur kleinere Marken werden mehr von echten Fans gefahren die wissen das ihr Auto zu den besten gehört was auf Straßen umherrollt (BSP. Lexus, Subaru eben so ne nicht ganz alltäglichen Autos)
dort bekommt man zwar nicht so nen Tolles interiuer wie bei einem Audi oder Mercedes aber das was unter der Haube ist zählt und da wissen Japaner durchaus zu überzeugen.

einen Japaner kauft man nicht aus dem selben Grund wie ein Deutsches Auto.
der Grund den ich meine nennt sich Image
einen Japaner kauft man weil man auf nen guten Namen scheißen kann und sich auf wichtigere Dinge achtet als nen "Arbeitsplatz" mit allem Technischen Schnickschnack


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> (BSP. Lexus, Subaru eben so ne nicht ganz alltäglichen Autos)



Lexus sollte man als überhaupt kein Beispiel für irgendwas positives erwähnen. Denn das sind ja wohl die perversesten Ideendiebe der Welt.



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> einen Japaner kauft man nicht aus dem selben Grund wie ein Deutsches Auto.
> der Grund den ich meine nennt sich Image



Das würde ich so pauschal nicht behaupten. Millionen Autofreaks auf der Welt kaufen bewusst deutsche Autos ihrer Eigenschafften wegen.
Mir persönlich ist es auch Latte was Dritte von meinen Fahrzeugen halten, sie sollen mir Spaß machen.
Und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, irgendein Kompromisswägelchen hält mich keine 5 Minuten bei Laune. Schliesslich sind annähernd alle Fahrten im Rahmen der Verkehrsregeln, also sollte ein gutes Fahrzeug auch ausserhalb des Grenzbereiches überzeugen können. Und in einem Subaru oder Toyota mit ihren absurd hässlichen Interieurs und Features auf neunziger Jahre Niveau, werd ich persönlich ganz und gar nicht glücklich. Auch wenn ein WRX oder Evo abgeht wie Zäpfchen, dass alleine reicht halt nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wo klaut denn Lexus Ideen?
aber jetzt sag nicht beim Design


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wo klaut denn Lexus Ideen?
> aber jetzt sag nicht beim Design



Ähem, mal den letzten LS mit einer S-Klasse W140 verglichen?
Oder den ersten IS mit einem BMW320i.
Oder bist du mal einen SC430 gefahren, mit geschlosenen Augen würde man meinen einen MB R129 fahren.
Noch perverser ist der RX, der erste sah aus wie ein gefakter ML, als dann der X5 rauskam und sehr erfolgreich war, sah der nächste RX relativ X5ig aus. Sozusagen wie ein Fähnchen im Wind.
Und so könnte man im großen und kleinen ewig weitermachen.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ähem, mal den letzten LS mit einer S-Klasse W140 verglichen?
> Oder den ersten IS mit einem BMW320i.
> Oder bist du mal einen SC430 gefahren, mit geschlosenen Augen würde man meinen einen MB R129 fahren.
> Noch perverser ist der RX, der erste sah aus wie ein gefakter ML, als dann der X5 rauskam und sehr erfolgreich war, sah der nächste RX relativ X5ig aus. Sozusagen wie ein Fähnchen im Wind.
> Und so könnte man im großen und kleinen ewig weitermachen.


OK die alten Lexus sind wirklich nah an MB dran (jedenfalls beim LS)
nur ich frage mich welcher Hersteller jetzt bei LExus GS abguckt
da ist doch nicht etwa Mercedes mit der neuen E-Klasse xD

Lexus bin ich noch nie gefahren.
Ich muss aber auch zugeben ich werde erst im Januar 18 und bin bisher nur (täglich) Mazda gefahren
ich kann was die Technik angeht also fast nur auf das hörensagen meiner bekannten zurückgreifen.
Und auf Kundenzufriedenheitsstudien hier im netz.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> nur ich frage mich welcher Hersteller jetzt bei LExus GS abguckt
> da ist doch nicht etwa Mercedes mit der neuen E-Klasse xD



Und das ist zurecht kein Kompliment sondern ein lexusmässiges Armutszeugniss, pfui. Ich hoffe das die E-Klasse dort landet wo in Europa Lexus angesiedelt ist. So ein Verhalten sollte kein Käufer unterstützen  .



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich kann was die Technik angeht also fast nur auf das hörensagen meiner bekannten zurückgreifen.
> Und auf Kundenzufriedenheitsstudien hier im netz.



Was deren Technikhighlights angeht, finden sich bei 95% der Features "Vorbilder" auf der Welt und die anderen 5% (Massagesitze, ..) würde ich geschenkt nicht haben wollen.

Im übrigen sind Kundenzufriedenheitsstudien mit sehr viel Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Einfaches Beispiel, du kaufst einen Transporter und eine Luxuslimousine. Der Transporter muss 3 mal im Jahr repariert werden, der Luxusliner einmal. Beim Transporter erwartest du auch nichts anderes (also zufrieden) und beim Luxusauto wird nichts verziehen (also Dreck weil eine Schraube defekt ist). Insofern immer eine recht subjektive Geschichte.

Im übrigen habe ich es mir angewöhnt, stets mein eigenes Bild zu machen, weshalb auch mal Lexus und auch Mazda bei mir schon in die engere Wahl kam, nur (geistig) beschränkte Käufer blockieren ihren Horizont mit Fanboytum und Vorurteilen. Sprich 10 Empfehlungen von zufriedenen Käufern sind mir nichts im Verhältniss zu einer persönlichen Enttäuschung wert, schliesslich ist mein Empfinden mein Maßstab.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

eine Persöhnliche entäuschung kann aber auch ein sehr dummer zufall sein.
du spielst damit sicher auf die Zuverlässigkeit einiger Marken an.

bei Kundenzufriedenheitsstudien schaue ich nicht umbedingt auf die zuverlässigkeit eines Autos sondern mehr um das was drumherum ist also etwa wie zufrieden mit dem Autohaus, Unregelmäßige Werkstattbesuche, Ambiente des Autohauses, Auswahl der Autos zum Probefahren, das sind alles dinge die einer kleinen Marke +Punkte bringen weil eben mehr wert auf die Kunden gelegt wird, weil das Angebot an Autos Überschaubar ist und nicht wie bei Audi/VW 1000Modelle Aufm Markt sind die sich doch alle gleichen bis eben den Unterschied der Größe, und jedes dieser Modelle noch 500 Motorisierungen besitzt.
da ist etwa Subaru besser
dort gibts (mal sortiert nach der größe):
Justy
Justy G3X
Impreza
Legacy
Outback
Forester und
Tribeca

jedes dieser Modelle hat gerade mal 2-3 Benziner und dann alle Modelle außer die beiden Justys haben noch den Boxer-Diesel
und beim Impreza gibts eben noch den WRX und WRX STI

Jedes Model hat Allrad außer der normale Justy (den Impreza gibts seit Herbst auch nur mit Frontantrieb, aber ich bin der mEinung wen Subaru dann doch bitte auch was man mit diesem Namen verbindet = Allradantrieb)

Ich werde jetzt ins Bett gehen ist schon ziemlich spät xD


----------



## Mosed (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> und haben eben nur diesen möchtegern Allrad antrieb xD



was soll denn ein möchtegern-Allrad sein?


@Payne: du hattest aber vorher von Leistung gesprochen und davon, dass sie nach einer bestimmten Drehzahl abfällt... (Was ja nicht sein kann)

Die Drehwilligkeit spielt auch wieder rein, aber die hängt ja von den trägen Massen ab.
Das erzeugt einen Beschleunigungswiderstand, der aber von der Drehzahl unabhängig ist.

F= k * m * g * a
k =       Faktor, der die Trägheit der rotierenden Massen im Antriebsstrang berücksichtigt


Wenn die Zugkraft ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl wegbricht, liegt es einfach daran, dass dann Drehmoment fehlt.


Sowas ist mir aber bei Neuwagen noch nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Da gab es eigentlich immer gut Vorschub. (Wenn ein guter Motor drin war). einen VW habe ich noch nicht getreten, aber z.B. mit nem 525i war ich mal recht sportlich unterwegs - ich hatte keinen Grund zur Klage, außer vielleicht das die Tanknadel nach 15 km gezuckt hat


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Jedes Model hat Allrad außer der normale Justy (den Impreza gibts seit Herbst auch nur mit Frontantrieb, aber ich bin der mEinung wen Subaru dann doch bitte auch was man mit diesem Namen verbindet = Allradantrieb)



Du hast vollkommen recht, das man Subaru mit Allrad verbindet. Aber wenn ich die Testergebnisse so sehe dann frage ich mich ob das zu recht ist.

Hier ein Auszug aus der aktuellen AMS Januar 09 (Großer Allradtest/ nur die Fazits):



> *Audi A4 3.2 FSI Quattro*
> Die heckbetonte 40:60-Basiskonfiguration des Allradantriebs ist eine Herausforderung für die Stabilitätsregelung, die aber problemlos gemeistert wird





> *Lexus LS 600 H*
> Die Fahrwerks-Abstimmung des Lexus lässt Verbesserungsbedarf erkennen. Auf Schnee ist er trotz seines Allradantriebs vergleichsweise unhandlich.





> *Mercedes C 320 CDI 4Matic*
> Eines der besten Allradsysteme, dessen Anwesenheit sich nur durch die gute Traktion mitteilt. In extremen Situation bleibt das gewohnte Fahrverhalten.





> *Subaru Impreza 2.0R*
> Der Subaru zeigt ein wechselhaftes Fahrverhalten. Je nach Lenkeinschlag und Leistungseinsatz schiebt er über die Vorderräder oder schwenkt mit dem Heck aus.


Ich weiß ja nicht aber wie eine Lobeshymne auf ein gutes Allradsystem klingt das Fazit des Subaru irgendwie nicht, oder  ?


----------



## Fransen (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wir wollen endlich mal wieder Bilder sehen.
->ich weiss ja von VAG wird hier nicht viel gehalten und gerade von Dieseln nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

OCh ist doch nen schönes Auto nur trifft es eben nicht den Geschmack von jeden.
Dir muss er ja gefallen und nicht uns

@IT ich berufe mich lieber auf meherere Testberichte und nicht nur einen.
Zudem wer sagt das der Tester dort die gleichen vorlieben hat wie du.
jeder geht mit seinem Auto anders um.
Es muss ein perfektes zusammenspiel zw. Fahrer und Fahrzeug entstehen,
was man nicht schon nach 2h Fahren aufgebaut hat.
Ein Audi kommt einen von daher schonmal sehr entgegen mit seinen ganzen Technischen Krimskrams.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt mal als Scherz .


Nein, ganz und garnicht.
Denn dir scheint erstmal wichtig zu sein, was für ein Emblem auf dem Auto prangt bzw aus welchem Konzern er kommt.

Oder hat man von dir hier schonmal ein gutes Wort zu einem Auto, das nicht aus dem VAG Konzern stammt, gesehen?!


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe doch mehrfach erklärt was ein erfolgreiches und gutes Auto ist.


Ja, für dich, wenn ein Auto aus dem VAG Konzern kommt.
Mir ist das Label egal, ich will ein Auto zum fahren, daher sind mir auch manche Dinge nicht so wichtig.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nämlich ein stimmiges Gesammtkonzept.


Ahja, das wäre bei einem typischen VW?!

Der Mazda MX-5 hat da ein 10x stimmigeres Gesamtkonzept als die meisten Duetschen es haben, denn dieses Auto wurde exakt für eine Aufgabe gebaut, die dieses Auto auch hervorragend beherrscht!
Ihr meckert über die Innenraumanmutung, aber wenn ich mir so einen Golf2 oder Golf3 anschaue und das mitm MX5 NA vergleiche, nunja...




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir z.B. mal das Interieur eines RX8 anschaust oder das eines F430, dann siehst du das alle bei den Besten Allroundern abschauen  (Audi, BMW, Mercedes).


LOOOL
Sorry, aber die Ferraris sind hundsmieserabel Verarbeitet, gerade für DEN PREIS kann man hier mehr erwarten.

Der RX8 ist garnicht so schlecht, den gibts auch mit Klavierlack (2006er Sondermodell Reloaded), es gibt ihn auch mit recht hellem Interieur und weißer Außenfarbe (40th ANniversary Sondermodell).

Und vorallendingen: Er soll richtig geil zu fahren sein, dazu die ungeheure Laufruhe und der einmalige Sound (klar, mit der Serienanlage hört man hier nicht viel, ich hatte aber mal einen richtig lauten RX7 FC; weiß daher wie so ein Motor klingen kann)



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Denn mit nur Einzelfähigkeiten, kann man die Massen wohl kaum begeistern.


Ach und was kann der Ferrari F430 denn so alles?
Gut, das Image ist "etwas" besser als beim RX8, aber sonst?!

In den RX8 kann ich 4 Leute rein bekommen, geht das auch beim Ferrari?!
Der RX8 ist für jeden normalen Menschen halbwegs leistbar, gilt das auch für den Ferrari?!
Der Service ist überschaubar und auch nicht soo teuer, ists das auch beim Ferrari??
Der Motor ist einmalig und exklusiv, aktuell nur in diesem Fahrzeug zu finden, wie ists denn beim Ferrari?!

Tschuldigung, aber ein Ferrari wird doch nur gekauft, weil die einen entsprechenden Namen haben, ansonsten gibts aber bessere Autos...



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wo klaut denn Lexus Ideen?
> aber jetzt sag nicht beim Design


Er meint wohl, das Lexus mittlererweile so gut ist, das andere die Ideen davon klauen müssen.
WIe zum Beispiel die ganz neuen Mercedes, die ausschauen wie ein Lexus oder andere Autos.
z.B. die Tuningscene hat bis zum erbrechen die 'Lexus rückleuchten' genutzt, wie auch die M3 Spiegel...

Wenn man allerdings die Entwicklung betrachtet, von den Autos, von denen angeblich geklaut worden sein soll, wird einem meist auffallen, das das irgendwie garnicht so recht möglich war, da beide gleichzeitig entwickelt wurden und manchmal sogar der Japaner, der geklaut haben soll, vorher.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, ganz und garnicht.
> Denn dir scheint erstmal wichtig zu sein, was für ein Emblem auf dem Auto prangt bzw aus welchem Konzern er kommt.



Klar und weil ich mich im Schatten der Luxusmarken sonne, fahre ich einen Skoda  .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder hat man von dir hier schonmal ein gutes Wort zu einem Auto, das nicht aus dem VAG Konzern stammt, gesehen?!



Definitiv, denn meine Lieblingsmarke ist BMW.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, für dich, wenn ein Auto aus dem VAG Konzern kommt.
> Mir ist das Label egal, ich will ein Auto zum fahren, daher sind mir auch manche Dinge nicht so wichtig.



Ich weiß nicht warum du dich so an der Volkswagengruppe so festgebissen hast. Aber ich fahre primär aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen Skoda und demnächst VW. Wenn das Geld kein Faktor wäre, wären BMW, Bentley und viele andere Marken bei mir auf dem Wunschzettel.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ahja, das wäre bei einem typischen VW?!



Ein klares Exterieur Design, welches sich im Interieur fortsetzt, aktuelle Extras sind auf Wunsch zu bekommen. Die Preise sind noch am Rande des bezahlbaren. Und die subjektiv wargenommene Wertigkeit ist ausserordentlich gut.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Mazda MX-5 hat da ein 10x stimmigeres Gesamtkonzept als die meisten Duetschen es haben, denn dieses Auto wurde exakt für eine Aufgabe gebaut, die dieses Auto auch hervorragend beherrscht!
> Ihr meckert über die Innenraumanmutung, aber wenn ich mir so einen Golf2 oder Golf3 anschaue und das mitm MX5 NA vergleiche, nunja...



Eben nicht. Der MX5 kann eine Sache gut (Landstrassen räubern) und alles andere wird stiefmüttelrich behandelt. Die Frage ist halt wieviel % der Zeit sind Landstrassen hacken und wieviel Prozent sind alles andere. 
Und auch VW hat es seit dem perversen Knowhow Austausch beginnend mit dem 4er Golf/ Audi A3 angefangen sich zu einer interessanten Alternative zu entwicklen. Alles davor widerte mich an.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> LOOOL
> Sorry, aber die Ferraris sind hundsmieserabel Verarbeitet, gerade für DEN PREIS kann man hier mehr erwarten.



Vergleich einen F355 mit einem F430/ California. Da hat sich extremst viel verändert. So langsam aber sich er nähern sie sich deutschem Niveau an.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der RX8 ist garnicht so schlecht, den gibts auch mit Klavierlack (2006er Sondermodell Reloaded), es gibt ihn auch mit recht hellem Interieur und weißer Außenfarbe (40th ANniversary Sondermodell).
> 
> Und vorallendingen: Er soll richtig geil zu fahren sein, dazu die ungeheure Laufruhe und der einmalige Sound (klar, mit der Serienanlage hört man hier nicht viel, ich hatte aber mal einen richtig lauten RX7 FC; weiß daher wie so ein Motor klingen kann)



Ich war auch am RX8 interessiert, da er mit viel Liebe zum Detail umgesetzt wurde. Leider ist der Motor eine pure Enttäuschung  . Der paßt leider überhaupt nicht zu meinem eher dezenten Fahrstill.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ach und was kann der Ferrari F430 denn so alles?
> Gut, das Image ist "etwas" besser als beim RX8, aber sonst?!



Alles was mit Sound, Ästhetik, Optik und Performance zu tun hat kann er auf Weltbestniveau.
Der RX8 ist nur ein schickes Coupé.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> In den RX8 kann ich 4 Leute rein bekommen, geht das auch beim Ferrari?!



Ja, beim California und Scaletti.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der RX8 ist für jeden normalen Menschen halbwegs leistbar, gilt das auch für den Ferrari?!



Natürlich nicht. Aber du glaubst doch wohl auch nicht das Ferrari ernsthaft an Volumen interessiert ist  .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Motor ist einmalig und exklusiv, aktuell nur in diesem Fahrzeug zu finden, wie ists denn beim Ferrari?!



Ich kenne nicht wirklich viele Fahrzeuge die einen Traummotor vom Kaliber des Enzo/ 599 haben.
Der Wankelmotor ist leider ein wirtschaftlicher Flopp für die meisten Unternehmen gewesen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, aber ein Ferrari wird doch nur gekauft, weil die einen entsprechenden Namen haben, ansonsten gibts aber bessere Autos...



Das stimmt leider. Aber ebenso ist es bei vielen billigen Autos, die kauft man nicht weil sie so "innovativ" den Platz nutzen, sondern weil sie billig sind.
Aber wen juckt das denn? Solange die Käufer mit ihrer Wahl zufrieden sind.

Wenn ich mir einen Ferrari oder was vergleichbares leisten könnte, wären 10% der Genuss am Neid der Mitmenschen und 90% die Freude an der edlen Technik. Aber ich bin auch eher ein Autofreak und weniger irgendein Mensch der auf Teufel komm raus permanent die Öffentlichkeit auf der Straße sucht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Er meint wohl, das Lexus mittlererweile so gut ist, das andere die Ideen davon klauen müssen.



Da hast du recht. Audi sollte zur Strafe das sie vor zig Jahren den ersten Serienhybrid auf den Markt gebracht haben heute noch Lizenzgebühren an Toyota/ Lexus zahlen  .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> WIe zum Beispiel die ganz neuen Mercedes, die ausschauen wie ein Lexus oder andere Autos.
> z.B. die Tuningscene hat bis zum erbrechen die 'Lexus rückleuchten' genutzt, wie auch die M3 Spiegel...



Das hast du natürlich recht. Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen wie man das "Design" von Lexus nachäffen kann. Absurd.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings die Entwicklung betrachtet, von den Autos, von denen angeblich geklaut worden sein soll, wird einem meist auffallen, das das irgendwie garnicht so recht möglich war, da beide gleichzeitig entwickelt wurden und manchmal sogar der Japaner, der geklaut haben soll, vorher.



Klar, man kann alles durch einen Zerrspiegel betrachten bis die Wahrnehmung so ist wie der beengte Horizont in gerne hätte. Aber wenn man neutral schaut wo die Trends in der Automobilwelt entstehen, dann fällt auf das der innovativste Teil dann doch eher in Europa stattfindet. Und seine Nachäffer, dann aus der ganzen Welt kommen.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein MX-5 ist für 2 Sachen gemacht: Landstrassen räubern und in der City
cruisen!!!

Beides macht sehr viel laune. Ein AB renner ist es sicher nicht aber da gibt es schlimmere Autos.
Wenn die leute zu mir sagten: Der hat ja garkein Kofferraum, dann meinte ich immer: Sowas weis man vorher wenn sich ein Auto kauft und macht nicht zufällig nach ner Woche den Deckel auf und sagt erschrocken: oje da gehn ja nur 90 Liter rein.

Und wem der MX-5 zu lahm ist der kann ihn mit wenigen mitteln zum Renner machen.
Leichtes Massenrad ca. 4 Kg nen Turbo vorgeknallt ca. 200 PS und fertig
Ohne Technische eingriffe ist das auto dann eine echte Rakete!!!
Und ein Turbo würde da nur ganz leicht mit 0,4 BAr mitlaufen siehe HGP
was für den Tumor kein Problem wär!


----------



## BMW M-Power (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

BTT --> Also, mein vater besitzt einen Mercedes E270 CDI BJ. 01, dass auto hat fast vollausstattung, bis auf NAVI hat der alles !

Meine Mutter besitzt einen Renault Twingo Bj. 03, der allerdings nicht so eine dolle ausstattung hat !


----------



## k-b (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wo hat das was mti dem Topic zu tun? 

Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt *ihr*?

BTW: Sehr gerechte Verteilung in eurer Familie  aber ich würds genauso machen mit meiner Frau


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Wir wollen endlich mal wieder Bilder sehen.
> ->ich weiss ja von VAG wird hier nicht viel gehalten und gerade von Dieseln nicht.



ach was... was isses den für ein diesel?

übrigens bin ich dafür, das wir für it-passion und stefan payne nen eigenen diskussions-hansel thread aufmachen - und dann machen wir ne umfrage über das topic des monats. 

storm
(der denkt das sowohl mazdas als auch ferraris miserabel verarbeitet sind)


----------



## CeresPK (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> storm
> (der denkt das sowohl mazdas als auch ferraris miserabel verarbeitet sind)


schon in nem Mazda dringesessen?

wir haben 2 und die sind gut verarbeitet


----------



## Fransen (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ach was... was isses den für ein diesel?


Der kleine hat in der Motorenbezeichnung eine 3 am Anfang.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> übrigens bin ich dafür, das wir für it-passion und stefan payne nen eigenen diskussions-hansel thread aufmachen - und dann machen wir ne umfrage über das topic des monats.



Bin ich auch dafür,  ihre Diskussionen sind teilweise echt interessant mitzulesen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> (der denkt das sowohl mazdas als auch ferraris miserabel verarbeitet sind)


der war besser verarbeitet als jeder Golf2 den ich je gesehen hab


----------



## cl4w (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Audi sollte zur Strafe das sie vor zig Jahren den ersten Serienhybrid auf den Markt gebracht haben heute noch Lizenzgebühren an Toyota/ Lexus zahlen  .



Wenn das so toll funktioniert hätte, warum holt Audi den Duo den nicht einfach wieder aus einem Schuppen, überarbeitet ihn etwas und verkauft ihn? 

heise online - 27.07.08 - Audi steigt aus Hybrid-Projekt aus


Oh, technische Schwierigkeiten, komisch, sowas hat Toyota/Lexus nicht, da wurde wohl besser kopiert als das Original ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



cl4w schrieb:


> Oh, technische Schwierigkeiten, komisch, sowas hat Toyota/Lexus nicht, da wurde wohl besser kopiert als das Original ist.



Toyota wurde von Greanpeace das total versagen, bezgl des Hybrids,  schon längst assistiert. Aber das hält die Jungs bei Toyota nicht im geringsten davon ab die Volksverblödung schön weiter zu treiben.


----------



## Soulsnap (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hehe ich hab noch ne 150 kmh schnellen Gilera Runner SP2 inner Garage stehen. Den sehen die netten Polizisten gar nicht gerne auf der strasse. Nach der letzten verfolgungsjagd hatte ich aber auch die schnauze voll. Nen Racing Roller solte man wirklich nicht auf dr strasse fahren


----------



## cl4w (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Toyota wurde von Greanpeace das total versagen, bezgl des Hybrids,  schon längst assistiert. Aber das hält die Jungs bei Toyota nicht im geringsten davon ab die Volksverblödung schön weiter zu treiben.




Was Greenpeace wem *attestiert* interessiert höchstens ein paar Ökofritzen. Fakt ist das durch das Hybridsystem 20% und mehr an Kraftstoff eingespart werden kann, was der Fahrer unmittelbar im Portemonnaie spürt und das ist das einzigste was für die Kunden zählt. Volksverblödung und vorallem Vergiftung würde ich eher die ganzen Rußpartikelschleudern nennen.
Aber gut, wer noch nie einen Hochleistungshybrid gefahren ist kann da nicht mitreden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



cl4w schrieb:


> Was Greenpeace wem *attestiert* interessiert höchstens ein paar Ökofritzen. Fakt ist das durch das Hybridsystem 20% und mehr an Kraftstoff eingespart werden kann, was der Fahrer unmittelbar im Portemonnaie spürt und das ist das einzigste was für die Kunden zählt. Volksverblödung und vorallem Vergiftung würde ich eher die ganzen Rußpartikelschleudern nennen.
> Aber gut, wer noch nie einen Hochleistungshybrid gefahren ist kann da nicht mitreden.


 
Hybrid funktioniert aber eigentlich nur im mittleren Drehzahlbereich wirklich gut, auf der Autobahn ist es sinnlos.
Daher sollten meiner Meinung nach auch eher Kleinwagen einen Hybridmotor benutzen, da sie doch eher in dem Bereich unterwegs sind als größere Autos.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hybrid funktioniert aber eigentlich nur im mittleren Drehzahlbereich wirklich gut, auf der Autobahn ist es sinnlos.


Natürlich.
Denn hybrid ist nur ein Energierückgewinnungssystem, insbesondere die Energie die beim Verzögern vernichtet werden muss, kann ein hybride sehr gut auffangen.

Hier muss man nur noch ein Wärmekraftwerk mit Wassertank einbauen, schon kann man auch die Wärmeleistung des Motors hervorragend nutzen.
Macht nur niemand weils verdammt aufwendig wäre...


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



cl4w schrieb:


> Was Greenpeace wem *attestiert* interessiert höchstens ein paar Ökofritzen. Fakt ist das durch das Hybridsystem 20% und mehr an Kraftstoff eingespart werden kann, was der Fahrer unmittelbar im Portemonnaie spürt und das ist das einzigste was für die Kunden zählt.



Klar, nur sollte man die Energiebilanz nicht vergessen. Und bevor ein Hybrid das Defiziet der Herstellung und Entsorgung des Akkus auch nur ansatzweise kompensiert hat ist der Akku schon wieder wechselfällig. D.h. bei einem Prius z.B. müsste man erstmal 300.000 km ohne Spritverbrauch fahren damit man auf 0 kommt. Aber der Akku hält halt eben keine 300.000 km und diese kann man auch nicht ohne Sprit fahren.

Im übrigen ist das einzige was für den Kunden zählt welche Fehlinformation für ihn die Wahrnehmung verzerrt.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar, nur sollte man die Energiebilanz nicht vergessen. Und bevor ein Hybrid das Defiziet der Herstellung und Entsorgung des Akkus auch nur ansatzweise kompensiert hat ist der Akku schon wieder wechselfällig. D.h. bei einem Prius z.B. müsste man erstmal 300.000 km ohne Spritverbrauch fahren damit man auf 0 kommt. Aber der Akku hält halt eben keine 300.000 km und diese kann man auch nicht ohne Sprit fahren.
> 
> Im übrigen ist das einzige was für den Kunden zählt welche Fehlinformation für ihn die Wahrnehmung verzerrt.


also wenn ich mir nen Prius kaufen würde wäre mir ehrlich gesagt egal wieviele Bäume dafür abgeholzt wurden schließlich fahre ich dadurch günstiger. Und wenn man Vielfahrer ist hatt man den Aufpreis des Prius uim gegensatz zu einem anderen Auto nach einiger Zeit wieder ausgeglichen.
Und für dumme Leute ist dann natürlich noch der positive gedanke des Umweltbewusten fahrens


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir nen Prius kaufen würde wäre mir ehrlich gesagt egal wieviele Bäume dafür abgeholzt wurden schließlich fahre ich dadurch günstiger. Und wenn man Vielfahrer ist hatt man den Aufpreis des Prius uim gegensatz zu einem anderen Auto nach einiger Zeit wieder ausgeglichen.



Dazu sollte man aber auch wissen, das über 90% des Sparpotentials des Prius nicht auf technische Art und Weise zustande kommen, sondern durch das Fahrverhalten der Fahrer zustande kommt. D.h. langsam und vorrausschauend kann man mit jedem Auto fahren.

Deshlab sage ich ja, die Hybridtechnik die derzeit im Handel ist ist pure Augenwäscherei. Was nicht heißen soll das sie kein Potential hat.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> schon in nem Mazda dringesessen?
> 
> wir haben 2 und die sind gut verarbeitet



yep, hab ich. hat mir gelangt. denk daran dass das material nur eine seite der medaille ist - dazu kommen noch spaltmaße und haptik.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> der war besser verarbeitet als jeder Golf2 den ich je gesehen hab



golf2? wer interessiert sich den noch für einen golf2? wieder kommst du mit einem produkt von anno dazumal an.



Fransen schrieb:


> Der kleine hat in der Motorenbezeichnung eine 3 am Anfang.


diesel oder benzin?


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> diesel oder benzin?



Diesel.


----------



## cl4w (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man aber auch wissen, das über 90% des Sparpotentials des Prius nicht auf technische Art und Weise zustande kommen, sondern durch das Fahrverhalten der Fahrer zustande kommt. D.h. langsam und vorrausschauend kann man mit jedem Auto fahren.
> 
> Deshlab sage ich ja, die Hybridtechnik die derzeit im Handel ist ist pure Augenwäscherei. Was nicht heißen soll das sie kein Potential hat.



Klar, man kann mit jedem Auto sparsam fahren, ein Golf 6 1,6 verbraucht dann 7,1L und der Prius eben 4,3L (beides mal EU-Norm Verbrauch). 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> der Akku hält halt eben keine 300.000 km





> Hohe Leistungsabgabe, großes Speichervolumen und vor allem eine lange Laufzeit stehen im Pflichtenheft der Batterie-Entwickler ganz oben. Und Haltbarkeitstests mit dem Prius haben gezeigt, dass eine moderne Batterie Laufleistungen von 100.000 km problemlos mitmacht. Berliner Taxifahrer kommen mit Prius-Fahrzeugen der *ersten Generation *schon auf eine Laufleistung* von über 300.000 km.*



http://www.ar-c.de/autospecials/spez005.htm


----------



## TALON-ONE (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hallo Jungs

Hier mal was zum Entspannen, für alle Fans des Impreza WRX STI (Ich zähl mich dazu)

Video:
(Flash im Browser aktivieren, Bild vergrößern und schön laut aufdrehen)


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Diesel.



na denne. viel spass beim trekkern. 
(mit der hoffnung das die dreiliter cr-diesel von vag inzwischen ihre nominelle leistung nicht nur auf dem papier erreichen)


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



cl4w schrieb:


> Klar, man kann mit jedem Auto sparsam fahren, ein Golf 6 1,6 verbraucht dann 7,1L und der Prius eben 4,3L (beides mal EU-Norm Verbrauch).



Der ECE Verbrauch hat mit dem tatsächlien Verbrauch nur leider gar nichts zu tun, da er keine Bezug zur Realtiät darstellt (warmgefahrener Motor, keine elektrischen Verbraucher, beheizte Halle, 40 Minuten Test mit ~ 10 Sekunden über 100 km/h, ... ).

Bei echten Tests sieht der Prisu dann relativ schlecht aus, z.B. hat die AB ihm einen 100%igen Mehrverbrauch zur Werksangabe bestätigt.

Ich sag ja, ist eher was für leichtgläubige die sich ihre Informationen in der Werbung besorgen.

@cl4w,
dein Taxibeispiel ist ja ganz toll. Jedes Fahrzeugkonzept geht beim Taxi am besten auf, da die Fahrzeuge kaum Kaltlaufphasen haben. Siehe perverse Diesellaufleistungen bei Taxis.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei echten Tests sieht der Prisu dann relativ schlecht aus, z.B. hat die AB ihm einen 100%igen Mehrverbrauch zur Werksangabe bestätigt.


Du meinst wohl echte Tests von echten Deutschen Automobilmagazinen, die irgendwas gesucht haben, um den Prius schlecht dastehen zu lassen?!

Vielleicht solltest mal den Spritmonitor bemühen...
Außerdem muss man seine Fahrweise dem Prius a bisserl anpassen (ie nicht so stark beschleunigen, nicht so stark verzögern).
Alles in allem ist der Prius ziemlich sparsam, auch der Civic Hybrid ist ähnlich sparsam...

Sorry, ITpassion, aber du verbreitest hier nur FUD...


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl echte Tests von echten Deutschen Automobilmagazinen, die irgendwas gesucht haben, um den Prius schlecht dastehen zu lassen?!



Ich dachte mir schon das jetzt sowas von dir kommt aber in dem Test ging es überhaupt nicht um den Prius sondern um den ECE Test. Und der Prius war in einer Reihe von über 100 Autos auf Platz eins bei der Verbrauchslüge. Selbstverständlich waren auch deutsche Auto noch und nöcher vertretten.

Aber schön zu sehen wie tief deine Vorurteile eingebrannt sind.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest mal den Spritmonitor bemühen...
> Außerdem muss man seine Fahrweise dem Prius a bisserl anpassen (ie nicht so stark beschleunigen, nicht so stark verzögern).
> Alles in allem ist der Prius ziemlich sparsam, auch der Civic Hybrid ist ähnlich sparsam...



Zum Thema woher der Verbauch bei Prius kommt:

Hybridautos sind keine Klimaschützer - Greenpeace, Nachrichten zum Thema Klima

Im übrigen habe ich den Spritmonitor gefressen, da die meisten Werte nicht brauchbar sind, einfach dadurch das die Zahlen oftmals nicht richtig gepflegt werden. Sehe ich auch schön bei meinem Fahrzeug, bei welchem ich jede Quittung verbucht habe. Natürlich bin ich dadurch mit dem Verbrauch auf den hinteren Plätzen, dafür ist es aber ehrlich.

Und bevor du irgendwelche Hybridkonzepte, egal von welchem Hersteller schön redest, informier dich mal wie groß der Nutzbereich der Akkus in solchen Fahrzeugen derzeit ist  .
Sprich 400 kg Akkus dabei aber nur einen Nettonutzung im niedrigen Prozentbereich (15%), d.h. 400 kg Akkus brutto entspricht 60 kg Akkuleistung netto. Ganz toll. Ich dachte immer Autos sollen leichter werden.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, ITpassion, aber du verbreitest hier nur FUD...



**zensiert von der8auer. Keine Beleidigungen!** Immer schön Vorurteile verbreiten und die Realität abstreiten. Was ist nur los mit dir?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ITpassion
Du solltest nicht so viel auf die Propaganda der dt. Medien hören sondern dir selbst mal 'ne Meinung bilden, z.B. in dem du mal mit jemandem sprichst, der 'nen Prius fährt.

Und warum glaubst du Greenpeace?!
Das sind doch die, die die 120 Schilder auffer Autobahn angebracht haben, siehe hier (die verantwortlichen dürften wohl wegen gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr angeklagt worden sein), das diese Aktion fürs Klima nix brachte, brauchen wir ja wohl nicht zu sagen...
Außerdem: wars nicht Greenpeace, die zuerst der Meinung waren, das hybridautos gut für die Umwelt wären?!
Und jetzt auf einmal sind sie das nicht?!
Warum das denn auf einmal??
Doch nicht etwa weils jetzt auch Oberklasse Autos und SUVs damit gibt (RX450h und LS600h)...


Auch gibts eine Amerikanische Studie zur Ökologischen Verträglichkeit von Automobilen.
Rate mal, welche Autos ziemlich weit vorn sind!
Richtig, die Hummer, aber auch andere Amerikanischen (SUVs).

Diese Studie hat halt mal untersucht, wie viel Energie von der Produktion bis zur Verschrottung, bei einer vermuteten Durchschnittsfahrleistung verbraucht wurd...


----------



## cl4w (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der ECE Verbrauch hat mit dem tatsächlien Verbrauch nur leider gar nichts zu tun, da er keine Bezug zur Realtiät darstellt (warmgefahrener Motor, keine elektrischen Verbraucher, beheizte Halle, 40 Minuten Test mit ~ 10 Sekunden über 100 km/h, ... ).
> 
> Bei echten Tests sieht der Prisu dann relativ schlecht aus, z.B. hat die AB ihm einen 100%igen Mehrverbrauch zur Werksangabe bestätigt.
> 
> Ich sag ja, ist eher was für leichtgläubige die sich ihre Informationen in der Werbung besorgen.



Alles eine Frage des Fahrers, wer schnell fahren will, der will nicht sparen und für den ist der Prius das falsche Auto. Der Test ist für alle Fahrzeuge gleich und man kann jedes Auto ganz locker mit 0,5L mehr als angegeben fahren, wenn natürlich jemand nicht fahren kann dann ist das ein anderes Thema.

Und andere als leichtgläubig abzustempeln ohne deren Hintergründe zu kennen beweist nur das Sie zu einer ordentliche Argumentation nicht mehr in der Lage sind, Fazit Pulver erfolglos verschossen.


@cl4w,
dein Taxibeispiel ist ja ganz toll. Jedes Fahrzeugkonzept geht beim Taxi am besten auf, da die Fahrzeuge kaum Kaltlaufphasen haben. Siehe perverse Diesellaufleistungen bei Taxis.[/QUOTE]

Nur das einen Akku das alles nicht interessiert, ein Akkus sieht nur Ladezyklen, die besonders im Taxibetrieb mit viel Kurzstrecke sogar noch bedeutend öfters vorkommen als im Privatbetrieb. Deine Aussage das ein Akku nicht halten würde ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Aber gut, wie soll auch ein VAG Fahrer sich mit der Lebensdauer eines Hybridsystems auskennen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @ITpassion
> Du solltest nicht so viel auf die Propaganda der dt. Medien hören sondern dir selbst mal 'ne Meinung bilden, z.B. in dem du mal mit jemandem sprichst, der 'nen Prius fährt.



Das Problem ist das der Prius kein "normales" Auto ist, sondern primär Käufer anspricht die glauben der Umwelt was gutes zu tun. Und entsprechend wird auch das Fahrverhalten angepasst. Würden die gleichen Fahrer irgendeinen anderen Kompaktwagen ähnlich konsequent sparsam fahren, könnte das Schwermettal für die Akkus dort bleiben wo es herkommt und die Umwelt hätte tatsächlich was von.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und warum glaubst du Greenpeace?!
> ....
> Außerdem: wars nicht Greenpeace, die zuerst der Meinung waren, das hybridautos gut für die Umwelt wären?!
> Und jetzt auf einmal sind sie das nicht?!
> Warum das denn auf einmal??



Ich glaube Greenpeace da dort die wirtschafltichen Interessen diesbezüglich am geringsten sein dürften.
Ausserdem glaubten viele das der Hybrid der große Heilsbringer wäre aber wer das Ding mal gefahren ist sollte es relativ leicht durchschauen können. Entweder man gewöhnt sich einen Fahrstill an bei dem jedes Auto sparsam wäre oder man fährt normal und der Prius ist dann ebenfalls nicht sparsam. Vor allem nicht in anbetracht der gebotenen Fahrleistungen und des Fahrverhaltens.

Was aber nicht heißen soll das ich diese Technik vollkommen verteufele. Nur ich springe nicht wie ein Lemming auf jeden Sch3iß an  .
Denn meiner Meinung nach gibt es ein Defiziet beim Otto-/ Dieselmotor wo man mit einem Startgenerator was gut machen kann, nämlich das Anfahren. Dort ist der Verbrennungsmotor am unwirtschaftlichsten überhaupt. Wenn man auf Basis des Startgenerators einen Mildhybrid, zusammen mit einer Start-/ Stoppautomatik einsetzt, alle Nebenagregate elektrisch auslegt dann kann ich mir dort echte Einsparungen vorstellen. Natürlich wäre das für die Hersteller nur bedingt attraktiv, da durch solche echten Sparmassnahmen der ECE Verbrauch kaum gesenkt wird, sondern "nur" der reale Verbrauch. Aber der reale Verbauch ist für die Politik und Wirtschaft leider relativ latte.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Diese Studie hat halt mal untersucht, wie viel Energie von der Produktion bis zur Verschrottung, bei einer vermuteten Durchschnittsfahrleistung verbraucht wurd...



Ich denke mal damit liegen sie gar nicht so verkehrt. Denn wer wirklich aus reinene Umweltgründen sein nicht sparsames Auto gegen ein Sparsames ausstauscht, müsste zum einen sein altes Auto nicht verkaufen sondern Recyclen, da sonst nur ein anderer mit dem alten Wagen weiter Sprit verbrennt. Und zum anderen ist es eine nicht zu meisternde Aufgabe die dem neuen Fahrzeug aufgebürdet wird, nämlich seine kompletten Energieaufwändungen aus der Produktion erstmal wieder zu egalisieren.


Aber nichts desto trotz. Wie ich schonmal erwähnt, ich persönlich glaube das egal wie man sich verhält der letzte Tropfen Öl aus der Erde herausgequetscht wird. Insofern müsste die Frage nicht lauten wie bekommen wir die Autos sparsamer, sondern wie bekommen wir die Autos sauberer. Und da freut es mich zu sehen das es jetzt schon Motoren gibt die Euro 5 und auch schon Euro 6 konform sind. Denn durch solche Fahrzeuge wird der Sprit sauber "verwurstet".


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



cl4w schrieb:


> Nur das einen Akku das alles nicht interessiert, ein Akkus sieht nur Ladezyklen, die besonders im Taxibetrieb mit viel Kurzstrecke sogar noch bedeutend öfters vorkommen als im Privatbetrieb. Deine Aussage das ein Akku nicht halten würde ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Aber gut, wie soll auch ein VAG Fahrer sich mit der Lebensdauer eines Hybridsystems auskennen?



Der Akku funktioniert besser wenn er "arbeitet" als wenn er sich ständig ausserhalb des begerenzten Nutzbereiches bewegt.

Lustig dass du dich mit der VAG Aussage jetzt vollkommen disqualifizierst. Ich sage nur Audi Duo  .


----------



## cl4w (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich verweise einfach mal auf diesen Post:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?


Disqualifizier du in der Zwischenzeit wen du möchtest, frage mich was du mit deinen laufenden Absprechen von Qualifikation erreichen möchtest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch gibts eine Amerikanische Studie zur Ökologischen Verträglichkeit von Automobilen.
> Rate mal, welche Autos ziemlich weit vorn sind!
> Richtig, die Hummer, aber auch andere Amerikanischen (SUVs).
> 
> Diese Studie hat halt mal untersucht, wie viel Energie von der Produktion bis zur Verschrottung, bei einer vermuteten Durchschnittsfahrleistung verbraucht wurd...


 
Ich habe mal was ähnliches gelesen, wonach amerikanische Geländewagen eigentlich Spritsparer sind, weil sie ja wesentlich schwerer sind als normale Autos und deshalb eigentllich pro kg betrachtet weniger verbrauchen als andere.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lustig dass du dich mit der VAG Aussage jetzt vollkommen disqualifizierst. Ich sage nur Audi Duo  .


Du meinst dieser experimentelle Versuchswagen von dem 2,5-5 Duzend gefertigt worden sind?!

Den stellst du jetzt gegen einen Millionenfach gebautes Serienfahrzeug?


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich glaube Greenpeace da dort die wirtschafltichen Interessen diesbezüglich am geringsten sein dürften.


Genau, diese Terroristen, die für ein TL auf dt. Autobahnen sind, von 120km/h, das in der Praxis zu 0,0000002% oder weniger ausmacht.
Diese jenen welche diverse Autos als 'Säue' hingestellt haben, zufälligerweise recht teure Autos, ob hier eventuell auch Neid ein Grund sein könnte??


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

green peace ist klasse, nix gegen die. das sind doch die, die immer mit ihren Van's und bullis mit nem verbrauch von 18+L durch die gegend fahren, oder versuchen walfangschiffe zu stoppen mit ihren booten die nur 50l auf 100km verbrauchen und keinen kat kennen. ja lustige menschen, auch wenns ******* ist hauptsache für etwas sein und das für jeden preis durch setzen. naja ok das mit den walen find ich schon ok.. dann aber bitte rudern oder segeln.


----------



## tobis (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hallo, ich bin auch so einer, der auf die Fehlinformationen und Volksverblödung von Toyota hereingefallen ist... 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar, nur sollte man die Energiebilanz nicht vergessen. Und bevor ein Hybrid das Defiziet der Herstellung und Entsorgung des Akkus auch nur ansatzweise kompensiert hat ist der Akku schon wieder wechselfällig. D.h. bei einem Prius z.B. müsste man erstmal 300.000 km ohne Spritverbrauch fahren damit man auf 0 kommt. Aber der Akku hält halt eben keine 300.000 km und diese kann man auch nicht ohne Sprit fahren.


Kling ja interessant, aber wo kann man das nachlesen?



> Bei echten Tests sieht der Prisu dann relativ schlecht aus, z.B. hat die AB ihm einen 100%igen Mehrverbrauch zur Werksangabe bestätigt.


100% mehr wären ja glatt 8,6l. Sowas hat nicht mal die AB behauptet. Die Zeitschriften wie AB und ams kommen meistens auf 6,irgendwas, meistens im oberen Bereich.
Bei diesem "Verbrauchslüge"-Test wurde auch das Fahrprofil erwähnt. Die Prozentzahl muss nicht genau stimmen, aber da war angegeben, dass ca. 20% mit Vollgas gefahren wurden. Das ist natürlich unglaublich realistisch...

Ich kann mit meinem Prius auch mal über 6 Liter kommen, aber die Fahrweise ist dann nicht mehr sehr "alltäglich". Und von Schleicherei halte ich recht wenig, weil es auch verhältnismäßig wenig bringt.
Wenn man mal zum ADAC schaut, kommt der Prius dort auf 5,2 Liter, was genau der Spritmonitor-Schnitt ist. Vor einiger Zeit war mal ein Test in der ams, Golf 6 TDI mit 140PS gegen den Prius. Natürlich war der Golf beim Verbrauch besser, ist ja klar...
Beim ADAC ist es komischerweise genau andersherum. Da kommt der Golf auf 6 Liter. In der Stadt braucht der Golf einen halben Liter mehr, beim ADAC sind es glatte 4 Liter. 
Da schwindet das Vertrauen in unsere tollen Autozeitschriften schon ein wenig...



> Hybridautos sind keine Klimaschützer - Greenpeace, Nachrichten zum Thema Klima


Naja, Greenpeace fällt zum Thema Autofahren meist nur ihr toller Smile-Kleinwagen, böse SUVs und Tempolimit ein... Ob man bei technischen Fragen wirklich auf die hören sollte? 



> Im übrigen habe ich den Spritmonitor gefressen, da die meisten Werte nicht brauchbar sind, einfach dadurch das die Zahlen oftmals nicht richtig gepflegt werden.


Gibt es einen Grund dafür, sowas zu glauben? Ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



> Sprich 400 kg Akkus dabei


Zeig mir mal ein Hybridauto mit 400kg Akkus...



> Der Akku funktioniert besser wenn er "arbeitet" als wenn er sich ständig ausserhalb des begerenzten Nutzbereiches bewegt.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz... Das Taxibeispiel ist beim Thema Akkuhaltbarkeit ziemlich gut, weil da die Belastung sehr hoch ist, im Vergleich zum schön konstanten Fahren auf der Autobahn. Die Akkus sind so ausgelegt, dass sie wirklich sehr lange halten (Ausfälle kann es natürlich auch mal früher geben, wie bei jedem anderen Bauteil auch). Der Rekord liegt beim Prius bei 550000km, dann kam leider das Ende durch einen Unfall.


----------



## cl4w (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was für einen hast du? NHW20?

Achja, der Akku des aktuellen Prius wiegt 40kg.





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau, diese Terroristen, die für ein TL auf dt. Autobahnen sind, von 120km/h, das in der Praxis zu 0,0000002% oder weniger ausmacht.
> Diese jenen welche diverse Autos als 'Säue' hingestellt haben, zufälligerweise recht teure Autos, ob hier eventuell auch Neid ein Grund sein könnte??



Die gehen einfach davon aus das ein Auto bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten mal locker das doppelte verbraucht, das ist auch richtig, aber wenn man sich umschaut wieviel % der CO2 Emissionen von Autos emittiert werden ist das natürlich Erbsenzählerei.


----------



## tobis (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



cl4w schrieb:


> Was für einen hast du? NHW20?


Nö, NHW11, 6 1/2 Jahre alt mit 115000km.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also.....
- Audi Q7 
-Audi R8 
- Porsche 911 Turbo 

Im Regal als Spielzeugauto xD 
naja ich darf noch nichts fahren


----------



## Mosed (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, ITpassion, aber du verbreitest hier nur FUD...



wer entscheidet das? DU? 

Vielleicht bist du ja auch derjenige, der hier Blödsinn schreibt?!


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

irgendwie merkt man grade hier in diesem thread das die meisten männer primitiv sind und nur über autos prollen wollen. 7er hier audi da.. hab auch einen furpark von ferraris hier.. na ok die sind zum aufziehn, aber einige haben sogar einen motorsound.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Genau. Hab auch nen Bugatti EB110 in Blau ist unbezahlbar nur meiner steht im schrank ist ca. 30 cm groß und schieben muss ich den trotzdem


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Sash schrieb:


> irgendwie merkt man grade hier in diesem thread das die meisten männer primitiv sind und nur über autos prollen wollen. 7er hier audi da.. hab auch einen furpark von ferraris hier.. na ok die sind zum aufziehn, aber einige haben sogar einen motorsound.





1821984 schrieb:


> Genau. Hab auch nen Bugatti EB110 in Blau ist unbezahlbar nur meiner steht im schrank ist ca. 30 cm groß und schieben muss ich den trotzdem



Wer macht das in diesem Therad?!?
Ich habe bis jetzt keinen gesehen der hier mit seinem Auto prollt, hier posten die Leute dem Thema gemäß' ihre Kisten und es wird ein bisschen diskutiert, wo ist das Problem??


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

klar soll hier diskutiert werden aber finde, das es ein bischen viel nur über Autos geschrieben wird, die an die 100.000€ und mehr gehen.
ich würde es besser finden, wenn man mehr über allerweltautos schreiben würde und da kennt sich bestimmt jeder besser mit aus und kann auch was zu wirklichen Problemen befügen.
z.B. über einen Audi R8 diskutieren weis ich nicht so genau. Da relativ wenige Leute so ein Teil fahren, können bestimmt auch nicht soviele darüber diskutieren, ob es gut verarbeitet ist oder der sich gut fahren läst oder ob der Spritt damit vernichtet wird. Die meisten User hier schätze ich fahren Autos, die zwischen 500€ und 20000€ liegen und ich würde mich freuen, wenn man mehr über die eigenen Autos schreibt und nicht sagt, das nen MX-5 gegen nen Z4 biturbo den kürzeren zieht, wenn man diese nie gefahren hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> wenn man mehr über die eigenen Autos schreibt und nicht sagt, das nen MX-5 gegen nen Z4 biturbo den kürzeren zieht, wenn man diese nie gefahren hat.



Diese sinnlose Frage wurde hier nie diskutiert ?!
Aber grundsätzlich fände ich es auch schön wenn der Ein oder Andere seinen Wagen noch vorstellt......


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also vorwiegend wird hier ja über das Thema _*"Japaner und ihre achso Tollen Deutschen Konkurenten die 1000mal besser sind" *_ diskutiert.
nix mit R8 nur eben mal kurz als Klutten den als Leihwagen hatte


Fande es gerade schön zu lesen mit den Unterschiedlichen Tests von Auto Bild (hallo das ist ne BIld was will man da erwahrten ) und der ADAC Zeitschrift.
Mein Vater ist bekommt beide Zeitschriften und ich muss sagen was Vergleiche angeht finde ich den die ADAC viel seriöser als die Bild.
Gut das ich nicht der einzige bin dem das Auffällt.
Besonders die geilen Kundenzufriedenheitsstudien bei der AB dort werden eben mal kurzerhand Lexus, Porsche und Subaru ausgelassen weil sie "Nischenprodukte" sind (hallo Subara ist Weltweit führender Hersteller was Allrad angeht ), beim ADAC werden diese 3 MArken komischerweiße mit in die Statistik mit aufgenommen und sind immer vor VAG, ist das nicht komisch

EDIT:
@IT mein Wagen wird spätestens in 3Wochen vorgesetllt


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Doch ganz sicher, weil ich nen MX-5 hatte und der wurde stumpf mit nen Z4 verglichen und dann also sinnloses Auto ohne Leistung abgetan. Fand ich ziehmlich schade.
Was fährst du denn?


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also mein jetztiges Auto ist ein Seat Leon 1M 1,8T. Hab ich jetzt seit 10/2007. Naja bin mit dem Auto sehr unzufrieden.

-Wassereinbruch Fahrertür
-Kofferraumschloss defekt (ging nicht mehr auf)
-Thermosstat defekt
-Bremse defekt
-Klimakompressor lagerschaden
-Leistungsausfälle
-Bremskraftverstärker ausgefallen
-Fernbedienung teilweise ohne Funktion
-Kofferraumbeleuchtung geht nicht (nicht die Birne)

Das Auto hat jetzt ne Laufleistung von rund 90Tkm und weil ich damit zufrieden bin, weil ich damit noch nie was hatte läuft das jetzt übern Anwalt. Ansich find ich den Leon ganz schick aber die Qualität ist unter aller Sau. Immoment könnte ich jeden Tag da rein brechen. 
Das ist mein erster Europäer. Bestimmt auch mein letzter. Die Japaner vorher waren alle doppelt soalt und 3xmehr Km-leistung und da war nichts mit!


----------



## CeresPK (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

boa das alles jetzt in einem Jahr und und 2 Monaten?
also wenn ich jetzt mal vergleiche mit unserem Mazda 626 da war bisher noch nichts dran ist BJ 2000 und das einzige was zur Zeit störend ist ist die Bremse die im warmen Zustand ordentlich quitschen tut aber das find ich eig gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, das ist bei VAG nicht unüblich, gibt viele, die von solchen Problemen berichten.

Gibt da auch noch reißende Zylinderköpfe bei den 2 Liter Dieseln, Audi nimmt die Leistung bei eben jenen zurück, da die Kupplung das sonst nicht aushält, die PD Elemente verrußen gern, mitm DFP gibts Probleme bei der Regeneration und noch 'ne Menge anderer 'wehwehchen'...


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Weist das. Hatte nen MX-5 und nen 323F mit Klappschweinwerfer und beide hab ich mit 200Tkm und mehr abgegeben und da war nie was außer beim F.
Da wollten nach einer Wasserdurchfahrt die Scheinwerfer nicht mehr hoch. Da muste ich halt drehen.

Dann hab ich mir gesagt, hol ich mir nen Vernünftiges Auto und was hab ich davon. Das hier.
Hab bei Mazda gelernt und im jahr vielleicht 2x erlebt das nen Tumor nicht wollte.
Also den einzigen VW denn ich mir noch holen würde, wär nen Golf 1.

Ach ja die Mängel am Leon sind Teilweise immer noch da. Da steck ich doch kein Geld rein. Da sind nichtmal Winterreifen drauf. Ganz ehrlich: Dreckskarre


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Doch ganz sicher, weil ich nen MX-5 hatte und der wurde stumpf mit nen Z4 verglichen und dann also sinnloses Auto ohne Leistung abgetan. Fand ich ziehmlich schade.



Der Z4 ist eher das teure Kontrastprogramm zum MX5, er macht alles besser, dafür ist er halt auch teurer. Muss man halt abwägen was für einen selbst wichtiger ist.



1821984 schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn?



Noch ein paar Wochen meinen Skoda :

Skoda Octavia Forum • Thema anzeigen - Octavia 1.8 TFSi L&K Combi inkl. Columbus

Und ab März/ April den Scirocco.


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> boa das alles jetzt in einem Jahr und und 2 Monaten?
> also wenn ich jetzt mal vergleiche mit unserem Mazda 626 da war bisher noch nichts dran ist BJ 1999 und das einzige was zur Zeit störend ist ist die Bremse die im warmen Zustand ordentlich quitschen tut aber das find ich eig gar nicht so schlimm



Mmhh, also mein Vater hatte vor dem Firmen wechsel einen Nissan Primera BJ.00 ->nie Defekte, der ist morgens immer ohne Probleme angesprungen(hatte aber auch jährlich nur eine Laufleistung von 15-10Tkm)
->Diesen hatten wir 6Jahre

Danach kamen ein Astra Caravan 1.9CDTI (150PS)
->schönes Auto, machte auch kein Murren, am Schluss gab' aber der Turbolader, sowie eine Einspritzdüse den Geist auf (Fahrleistung 60Tkm jährlich))
->Ihn hatten wir 1Jahr

Es folgte ein Passat Variant 2.0 TDI (170PS).
Der Passat hatte nur zweimal Probleme mit plötzlichem Leistungsabfall, bedingt durch defekte Zylinderköpfe, sowie einer defekte Sitzheizung. (Fahrleistung jährlich 70Tkm)
->der Passat war 2Jahre bei uns

Nun steht hier ein A4 seit 1Monat...
->mir persönlich gefallen die Autos seit dem Primera allerdings besser.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist ja nicht so, dass das kostengünstige sachen sind!
Ich erinnere mich: Wir hatte damals nen Kunden 626 Diesel Bj ca. 2000
Der kam alle 3 Monate zur Inspecktion und nach 2 Jahren hatte er das Auto abgestellt mit 350Tkm. Das ist zuverlassigkeit.

Bei mir bekomm ich vorne links nicht mal ale Radbolzen ab weil fest. Wenn ich nen Platte hab reis ich die sch. ab und reg mich wieder auf bis ich das ding versenk.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und ab März/ April den Scirocco.



Ist zwar nicht ganz mein fall aber schick ist der!
2,0 TFSI oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> 2,0 TFSI oder?



Yepp, 2.0 TSi 6 Gang MT.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jo 6 Gänge sind was feines. Hab ich jetzt auch. Das einzige was mir gefällt an meinem Auto.
Als ich ne Probe im Civic Type R gemacht hab, hab ich mich fast verschaltet.
Autobahn ca. 190Km/h und dann wollte ich von 5ten in 6ten und bin fast im vierten gelandet. Da hat die Bordelektronik das pippen angefangen. Hab das aber schon beim Kuppeln gemerkt, dass das nicht passt.
Mal eben fast drehzahlanschlag bei nem Auto was keine 1000 Km drauf hatte.
Naja muss er abkönnen sonst hätt es kein Type R werden dürfen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Z4 ist eher das teure Kontrastprogramm zum MX5, er macht alles besser, dafür ist er halt auch teurer. Muss man halt abwägen was


Nein und nein.

Der Z4 ist einfach viel fetter denn der MX-5, auch 

Hier mal ein paar Vergleiche, Z4


> Gewicht in kg
> Leergewicht EU	1.395
> Zulässiges Gesamtgewicht


Länge ist 4091mm.


Hier der MX5 NC:


> Länge:  	3.995
> Leergewicht: 1.155 - 1.245



Kein unerheblicher Unterschied!
Wenn, dann kannst hier eher Z4 Coupe *gegen den RX-8 setzen*


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Danke! Das NA Model hat nicht mal ne Tonne drauf.

Der Z4 ist sicherlich ein gutes Auto nur zu welchen Preis.
Für nen Z4 bekommt man 2 gar 3 MX-5.
Außerdem glaub ich wird der MX-5 auch irgendwann als MPS kommen und mit 200PS im Arsch rockt das Teil bestimmt. Mazda nimmt sich auch die Freiheit und baut als einzigster nen Cabrio mit Stoff und Blechmütze.
Cabrios mit Blechmütze sind was für Weichspühler! Die bei Regen schön im warmen Auto sitzen und sich vor Wasser fürchten. Das ist toll wenn es regnet und man fährt offen mit 150 auf der AB.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der alte MX-5 auch nur 3,8m kurz...

PS: der MX5 CC hat nur ein Plastikdach, aber das reicht ja auch...


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das kann sein. Bestimmt wird der nochmal etwas kürzer sein.
Plastik kann nicht gammeln.

@Stafan P. : Fährst du ne alte Supra oder was ist das auf dem Bild?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mir reicht mein Astra. 
Für das Weibchen gibt es demnächst aber einen neuen.


----------



## Tom3004 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Wer macht das in diesem Therad?!?
> Ich habe bis jetzt keinen gesehen der hier mit seinem Auto prollt, hier posten die Leute dem Thema gemäß' ihre Kisten und es wird ein bisschen diskutiert, wo ist das Problem??


Eben, falls ihr mich damit meint: Ich hab nur ein Gag gemacht und danach gesagt wie es wirklich ist nämlich das ich kein Auto bzw. Motorad fahen darf......Naja ich finde man könnte in der Rumpelkammer auch mal ein Beitrag plus geben


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jo der Astra F Kombi von meinen Eltern hatte mit 80 Tkm nen Nockenwellenschaden. hab ich so zufällig gesehen, weil der Kopf so wie so runter war. Hab ich den Meister gefragt wie das geht. Der hatte auch keine Antwort drauf.
Kenn ich von Mazda nicht!


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> @Stafan P. : Fährst du ne alte Supra oder was ist das auf dem Bild?


Jop, das ist mein aktuelles Autochen 

Supra MK3, BJ93.
Hat leider auch schon Lochfrass...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jop, das ist mein aktuelles Autochen
> 
> Supra MK3, BJ93.
> Hat leider auch schon Lochfrass...


 
Aber das Problem mit den Türdichtungen hast du gelöst?


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ja cool. Läuft der denn gut. Rostfrass ist bei dem Alter in gewisser Menge i.O aber nicht zuviel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber das Problem mit den Türdichtungen hast du gelöst?


Leider nicht wirklich...
Das rauscht immer noch, auf der rechten Seite.
Muss wohl schauen, das ich da 'nen anderen Spiegel dran bekomme...


1821984 schrieb:


> Das ja cool. Läuft der denn gut. Rostfrass ist bei dem Alter in gewisser Menge i.O aber nicht zuviel.


Es geht, ist halt ein absolut Sportlicher Turbo Motor, der bis 6000 Drehungen dreht 
Und dabei 235/238PS Leistet, auf 1,8 Tonnen braucht man das auch.
Hub hat der Motor 91mm.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nen waschechter Langhuber! Die nachfolger kann man ja noch nicht bezahlen oder die sind schrott.
Wenn ich meinen doch auf einmal ganz schell weggeben sollte, weis ich noch garnicht, was ich so fahren sollte. Nen MX-5 wär cool aber da einen guten zu finden ist nicht so leicht. Vielleicht ne Cellica aber aber die haben kaum ersatzteile.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein und nein.
> 
> Der Z4 ist einfach viel fetter denn der MX-5, auch



Doch und doch .
Der Z4 kann schneller beschleunigen, hat eine höhere VMax, selbst großgewachsene Menschen wie ich können drinn sitzen, aktuelle Features sind zu bekommen, diverse Motorkonzepte sind im Sortiment, nur der Preis ist ein contra Argument. Sonst macht er alles besser.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn, dann kannst hier eher Z4 Coupe *gegen den RX-8 setzen*



Wozu sollte man das tun?
Das Gegenstück, von der Größe und dem Konzept wäre eher das 3er Coupé aber auch hier gehen alle Produkteigenschaften zugunsten des BMWs mit Ausnahme des Kaufpreises. Aber beim Restwert kommt dafür die Stunde der Wahrheit.


Ich finde Vergleiche mit Mazdas und Co gegen deutsche Luxusfahrzeuge relativ lächerlich, da ein BMW oder Mercedes bis zur letzten Schraube durchgestylt und durchdacht ist. Wird bei vielen Japanern eher mit dem Rotstift gearbeitet, ist zwar schade aber wahr.

Vielleicht wird der RX-8 Nachfolger noch ne Ecke besser, der Sprung zwischen RX-7 und RX-8 war ja schon ein Quantensprung, wenn der Kurs beibehalten wird kann da irgendwann mal was richtig Gutes bei rauskommen. Aber auf jeden Fall müsste der nächste Mazda Wankel wieder mit Aufladung arbeiten, da sonst keine alltagstaugliche Charakteristik zu realisieren ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Zum Beispiel weil man einen kleinen MX-5 für 22t€ bekommt, neu, einen großen für 24t€, den "kleinen" Z4 aber für 30t€, für den mittleren legt man schon 36t€ an und für den großen 43t€?!

Ist genauso ein geiler Vergleich wie 135i gegen Mazda RX8, High Power.
Der BMW kostet auch nur ~12t€ mehr, hat auch nur ~70PS mehr und solche Scherze alles...

*Wie kann man nur ein 22t€/24t€ Auto gegen ein 30t€ Auto vergleichen?!*


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hatte mal irgendwo gehört das bei BMW für ne Klimaanlage (ohne Automatik) ein Aufpreis verlangt wird. Wenn es stimmen sollte dann ist das eine ziehmliche Frechheit in der Aufpreispolitik!

Wenn ein Auto dreimal mehr PS hat ist klar das der besser beschleunigt. Mit der Vmax ist das auch klar, nur was bringt das wenn die alle abgeregelt sind.
Warum soll ich mir nen Auto kaufen für 60000€, was nur 250 Km/h schaft und dann von nen Honda Integra überholt wird, der gebraucht ab 8000€ da steht?

Es ist nicht so, dass der alles besser macht nur wenn ich mehr geld für ein Auto haben will muss es auch besser sein als die günstigen Autos, die sich auch junge Leute leisten können. Ich kenn keinen, der mit anfang 20 einen Z4 sein eigen nennt. Aber nen MX-5 oder RX-8 kann man sich leisten.
Benz z.B hat gesagt, das der SLK für junge Leute sein soll. Sehen wir so aus, als ob wir 50.000€ haben. Das soll ja wohl nen scherz sein!!!


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein sehr guter vergleich ist der Audi A3 2,0 TFSI gegen den Mazda 3 MPS.
Wer gewinnt der Mazda. 
-Mehr leistung
-bessere beschleunigung
-Mehr Fahrspass
-Abgeregelt bei 250 Km/H

und der ist auch noch günstiger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Wie kann man nur ein 22t€/24t€ Auto gegen ein 30t€ Auto vergleichen?!*



Gar nicht. 
Ist halt billige Massenware gegen relativ individuelle Leckerchen. Vermutlich gibt es kaum 10 identische Z4 auf der Welt, da es mehr Kombinationsmöglichkeiten gibt als überhaupt Fahrzeuge produziert wurden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wozu sollte man das tun?


Weil man, wenn man das Geld für einen MX5 zusammen hat, noch ein ganz schönes Weilchen sparen muss, um den zu kaufen?!
Wobei der High Power RX8 laut Liste in einem ähnlichen Preisbereich liegt, wie der Z4.

Aber du wirst sicherlich einem *dreißigtausend Euro* teuren Wagen kaufen könn, wenn du nur zweiundzwanzig hast...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Gegenstück, von der Größe und dem Konzept wäre eher das 3er Coupé aber auch hier gehen alle Produkteigenschaften zugunsten des BMWs mit Ausnahme des Kaufpreises. Aber beim Restwert kommt dafür die Stunde der Wahrheit.


Ja, nee, ist klar.
Natürlich, wie kann auch nur ein Japaner besser sein als ein BMW und z.B. eine bessere Straßenlage mit einem runderen Konzept bieten.
Oder wie kann man auch nur 4 Leute in 'nen RX8 stopfen, wo das ja nicht mit dem 1er Coupe geht.

*Und wie kommst du jetzt drauf, das das 3er Coupe mit dem RX-8 vergleichbar sein soll, wenns schon schwer ist, im gleichen Preisbereich beim 1er zu bleiben?!*
Ist der 3er auf einmal günstiger als der 1er oder was?!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich finde Vergleiche mit Mazdas und Co gegen deutsche Luxusfahrzeuge relativ lächerlich, da ein BMW oder Mercedes bis zur letzten Schraube durchgestylt und durchdacht ist.


LOOOL, ja, nee, ist klar.
Wer hat nochmal die einfachste Konstruktion für ein Klappdach?
VW?? Oder sinds die mit den meisten Problemen weil am meisten Teile??

Der einzige Punkt, mit dem die Deutschen wirklich punkten können, ist *besserer Schein*!
Für ein Image kann ich mir nix kaufen, davon hab ich nichts.
Von einer (vermeintlich) besseren Inenraumverarbeitung hab ich auch nix, da kann ich auch nix mit anfangen.

Wobei sich die *wirkliche Verarbeitung erst nach Jahren zeigt!*
So neigen die ach so toll verarbeiteten VAG Autos ja recht schnell zum klappern, wo die Japaner still sind.

Wer ist denn nun besser verarbeitet?? Richtig, um das festzustellen müsstests das Cockpit erstmal zerlegen...
Das Auge verarschen ist eine Sache...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wird bei vielen Japanern eher mit dem Rotstift gearbeitet, ist zwar schade aber wahr.


Lieber an Sinnvollen Stellen sparen, so dass der Kunde ein recht nettes Gefährt bekommt als dass irgendwelche unsinnigen Konstruktionen verbaut werden, für die die Deutschen ja bekannt sind!
Stichwort: Achskonstruktionen, hier insbesondere beim Golf4, wo man eine sehr teure Konstruktion verwendet hat...
Während andere ziemlich billige haben (meine Supra hat auch nur Doppelquerlenker (PRaxis 2 Beispiel mit den 3eckslenkern), wozu soll man hier auch mehr Teile verbauen als not tut??


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird der RX-8 Nachfolger noch ne Ecke besser, der Sprung zwischen RX-7 und RX-8 war ja schon ein Quantensprung


Der Sprung von Supra MK3 zu MK4 war vom innenraum her ein riesiger Sprung - zurück.
gleiches auch beim Mazda RX7 FD zum FC oder gar SA2.
Letzterer macht in späten Ausgaben auch heute noch 'ne Menge her!

Ja, stell dir vor, ein Auto von Anfang der 80er schaut innen nicht sonderlich schlechter aus denn was modernes.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> wenn der Kurs beibehalten wird kann da irgendwann mal was richtig Gutes bei rauskommen.


Es ist auch eine Frage der Preis/Leistung...
Man nimmt halt auch das, was man zu vernünftigen Kosten verbauen kann und designt es so.
Es ist völlig idiotisch, einen Großteil der Kosten für den Innenraum zu verballern und dann am Rest zu sparen, vorallendingen in einem Preissensiblen Segment!

Da hab ich lieber ein Auto mit 'billigen Amaturen', die auch nach 15 Jahren nicht klappern/vibrieren oder sonstiges, das dafür überall anders bessere Komponenten verbaut hat, z.B. beim Fahrwerk.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall müsste der nächste Mazda Wankel wieder mit Aufladung arbeiten, da sonst keine alltagstaugliche Charakteristik zu realisieren ist.


Warum sollte man ihn aufladen?!
Eher sollte man mal an der Geometrie ändern, die seit 40 Jahren gleich geblieben ist!
Die Maße des Kolbens haben sich seit dem ur 13B im Cosmo 110 kaum geändert, die Rotorgehäuse des RX8 ersetzen Ersatzteilmäßig die RX7 FC Komponenten, auch bei den Dichtleisten und einigen anderen Komponenten ists so, das RX8 komponenten die 'alten Teile' ersetzen...

Erst der 16x Motor wird wieder was neues sein, der hat auch eine andere Geometrie!
Ist nicht mehr ein Kurzhuber wie der Renesis sondern ein Langhuber.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal irgendwo gehört das bei BMW für ne Klimaanlage (ohne Automatik) ein Aufpreis verlangt wird. Wenn es stimmen sollte dann ist das eine ziehmliche Frechheit in der Aufpreispolitik!



Die einfache Klimaanlage ist bei fast allen BMWs Serie nur die Klimaautomatik kostet extra.



1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Auto dreimal mehr PS hat ist klar das der besser beschleunigt. Mit der Vmax ist das auch klar, nur was bringt das wenn die alle abgeregelt sind.
> Warum soll ich mir nen Auto kaufen für 60000€, was nur 250 Km/h schaft und dann von nen Honda Integra überholt wird, der gebraucht ab 8000€ da steht?



Was sind denn das für abgedrehte Vergleiche. 60k Neuwagen gegen 8k Gebrauchte.
Wenns dir nur um die Kohle geht kannst du auch einen runtergerittenen 850i für ein paar Tauis besorgen, der ist auch schnell.



1821984 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so, dass der alles besser macht nur wenn ich mehr geld für ein Auto haben will muss es auch besser sein als die günstigen Autos, die sich auch junge Leute leisten können. Ich kenn keinen, der mit anfang 20 einen Z4 sein eigen nennt. Aber nen MX-5 oder RX-8 kann man sich leisten.



Teure Autos sind oftmals besser als günstige.
Und nur weil man sich etwas nicht leisten kann ist es ein wenig unglaubwürdig das unerreichbare schlecht zu reden und das billig Zeug zu feiern. Ist mir etwas zu unehrlich.
Ich würde ja auch nie behaupten das der Skoda der Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte war, sondern ich habe ihn gekauft da mein Budget bei 30k lag.



1821984 schrieb:


> Benz z.B hat gesagt, das der SLK für junge Leute sein soll. Sehen wir so aus, als ob wir 50.000€ haben. Das soll ja wohl nen scherz sein!!!



Für das original Zitat würde ich wahrscheinlich sogar Geld bezahlen. Wie kommt man darauf so einen Quatsch zu behaupten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Stefan Payne,

woher kommt nur dieser Hass auf deutsche Produkte?
Ich weiß nicht wer von uns beiden mehr deutsche Fahrzeuge hatte, du hattest aber offensichtlich die wesentlich schlechteren Erfahrungen gesammelt. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab keinen Hass darauf, ich sehe es ganz nüchtern!

Mir ist die Meinung anderer über mein Auto recht egal, ich kaufs, damit ich es fahren kann, nicht um andere zu beeindrucken.
Und auch beim Innenraum bin ich bereit abstriche zu machen, wenn ich dafür ein ergonomischeres Cockpit bekomme, hier erwähne ich mal das vom RX7 FC, das ist das ergonomischte was ich kenne, gefolgt vom Civic FK/FN Cockpit, die Deutschen sind hier schlechter, da sie einen seperaten Schalter für Licht verbauen.
Um das Licht bei meinem Toyota oder aber dem Mazda einzuschalten muss ich keine Hand vom Lenker nehmen (beim Mazda konnt ich auch z.B. den Warnblinker bedienen)...

Übrigens hatte ich mal den Vergleich zwischen Golf4 TDI und Avensis D4D (T22FL), das mir der Avensis in so ziemlich jedem Punkt besser gefiel denn der Golf, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen...
Der Avensis hatte das durchdachtere Cockpit, man hatte auch einige Ablagen, beim Golf hat man keine nenenswerten Ablagen, in einem Coupe wärs ja noch Akzeptabel gewesen...

Und Sorry, das hier auf dem Innenraum vom MX-5 rumgeritten wird, ist ein Witz in Tüten, denn was interessiert mich der Innenraum wenn mich das Auto durch einen entsprechenden Fahrspaß entschädigt?!
Und 5-10t€ mehr für ein Auto ausgeben, das nix besser kann, nur für einen vermeintlich besseren Innenraum?! (der nicht unbedingt wirklich durchdacht ist)

Übrigens: der hohe Schaltknüppel beim Civic wird gern kritisiert.
Meistens von Leuten die ihn noch nie gefahren sind...

In Wahrheit ist die Idee verdammt genial, denn da wo der Schaltknauf beim Civic sitzt, saß er auch ungefähr im alten RX7 FC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich finde Vergleiche mit Mazdas und Co gegen deutsche Luxusfahrzeuge relativ lächerlich, da ein BMW oder Mercedes bis zur letzten Schraube durchgestylt und durchdacht ist.


 


Dann frag mal meine Onkels und Bekannte, die alle entweder einen Benz oder BMW fahren, was die so von der Qualität halten.
Da geht bei einem die komplette Keyless-Go Anlage kaputt weil ein Cent-Artikel nicht mehr geht und was ist, die gesamte Anlage muss getauscht werden, weil man den Cent Artikel nicht austauschen kann.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wird bei vielen Japanern eher mit dem Rotstift gearbeitet, ist zwar schade aber wahr.


 
Nö, wenn man mal schaut, was alles beim Benz gestrichen wird, dann ist das schon sehr ärgerlich.
Jeder Autohersteller muss auf die Kosten gucken, egal ob Premiumhersteller oder Massenanbieten.
Die Zeiten werden härter. Guck mal zu Porsche. Was haben die inzwischen an Absatzzahlen gerade in den USA einbüßen müssen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Hass darauf, ich sehe es ganz nüchtern!



Nimms mir nicht für übel aber wenn ich die meisten deiner Beiträge der letzten Seiten so lese ist das oftmals eine reine "Hasspredigt".



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mir ist die Meinung anderer über mein Auto recht egal, ich kaufs, damit ich es fahren kann, nicht um andere zu beeindrucken.



Macht das nicht jeder Autofan so?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und auch beim Innenraum bin ich bereit abstriche zu machen, wenn ich dafür ein ergonomischeres Cockpit bekomme, hier erwähne ich mal das vom RX7 FC, das ist das ergonomischte was ich kenne, gefolgt vom Civic FK/FN Cockpit, die Deutschen sind hier schlechter, da sie einen seperaten Schalter für Licht verbauen.
> Um das Licht bei meinem Toyota oder aber dem Mazda einzuschalten muss ich keine Hand vom Lenker nehmen (beim Mazda konnt ich auch z.B. den Warnblinker bedienen)...



Naja, ne gute Ergonomie ohne große Überraschungen kannst du bei allen Herstellern finden.
Und was den Lichtschalter angeht, da habe ich mir zwar nie ernsthafte Gedanken drüber gemacht. Aber ich musste meinen Lichtschalter noch nie anfassen. Da der Skoda schon seit Jahren eine serienmässige Fahrtlichtautomatik hat. Ebenso gibt es diese auch bei vielen anderen Autos schon ewig serienmässig.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich mal den Vergleich zwischen Golf4 TDI und Avensis D4D (T22FL), das mir der Avensis in so ziemlich jedem Punkt besser gefiel denn der Golf, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen...
> Der Avensis hatte das durchdachtere Cockpit, man hatte auch einige Ablagen, beim Golf hat man keine nenenswerten Ablagen, in einem Coupe wärs ja noch Akzeptabel gewesen...



Ich habe zwar noch nie von einem Golf Besitzer gehört das ihm sein Cockpit nicht gefällt oder das er soviel Zeug dabei hat das ihm die Ablagen ausgehen (selbst neben der Lenksäule und in den Sitzen sind noch Fächer und Schubladen).
Aber wenn das alles ist, dann ist klar wieso der Golf weltweit so erfolgreich ist.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und Sorry, das hier auf dem Innenraum vom MX-5 rumgeritten wird, ist ein Witz in Tüten, denn was interessiert mich der Innenraum wenn mich das Auto durch einen entsprechenden Fahrspaß entschädigt?!



Das ist überhaupt kein Witz. Alls Fahrer sieht man sein Auto relativ oft von innen und da darf man ruhig erwarten das es schön aussieht, sich edel anfasst, alle gängigen Features bestellbar sind und es neben trist schwarz und öde schwarz auch noch ein paar andere Farben gibt. Sieht man ja auch daran wieviel MX5 Fans an ihrem Interieur was verändern, vergleich das mal mit TT Fahrern.

Aber in dem Punkt kommen wir wohl nicht zusammen. Ich suche ein gutes Gesamtkonzept, dir reicht es wenn ein Auto aus Japan kommt. Schade.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber in dem Punkt kommen wir wohl nicht zusammen. Ich suche ein gutes Gesamtkonzept, dir reicht es wenn ein Auto aus Japan kommt. Schade.


 
Wie sieht denn dein Gesamtkonzept aus?
Mir reicht es im Prinzip, wenn der Wagen nett aussieht, günstig ist und mich überall hinbringt ohne dauernd kaputt zu gehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann frag mal meine Onkels und Bekannte, die alle entweder einen Benz oder BMW fahren, was die so von der Qualität halten.
> Da geht bei einem die komplette Keyless-Go Anlage kaputt weil ein Cent-Artikel nicht mehr geht und was ist, die gesamte Anlage muss getauscht werden, weil man den Cent Artikel nicht austauschen kann.



Zeig mir einen Hersteller von irgendeinem technischen Produkt der noch nie einen Gewährleistungsfall hatte.

Im übrigen brauchst du tausende identische Gegenstände um überhaupt eine Regel ableiten zu können. Aber ich bezweifel einfach mal das du 5.000 E320CDi Fahrer im Bekanntenkreis hast damit du eine stichhaltige Regel erstellen kannst.

Alles andere sind positive oder negative Einzelerfahrungen die man kaum auf Millionen Stück übertragen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen Hersteller von irgendeinem technischen Produkt der noch nie einen Gewährleistungsfall hatte.
> 
> Im übrigen brauchst du tausende identische Gegenstände um überhaupt eine Regel ableiten zu können. Aber ich bezweifel einfach mal das du 5.000 E320CDi Fahrer im Bekanntenkreis hast damit du eine stichhaltige Regel erstellen kannst.
> 
> Alles andere sind positive oder negative Einzelerfahrungen die man kaum auf Millionen Stück übertragen kann.


 
Mag schon sein, aber man muss sich doch nur mal die Statistiken anschauen, wie häuft ein Benz heutzutage mit Elektronikproblemen liegen bleibt im Vergleich zu einer anderen Automarke.

Wieviele Benzfahrer kennst du denn so in deinem Umfeld? 
Ich kenne eine ganze Menge, keine Angst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn dein Gesamtkonzept aus?
> Mir reicht es im Prinzip, wenn der Wagen nett aussieht, günstig ist und mich überall hinbringt ohne dauernd kaputt zu gehen.



Ich erwarte das ein Auto relativ moderne Technik mitbringt, von aussen (und noch wichtiger), von innen gut aussieht, das meine Wunschkonfiguration lieferbar ist, das es in mein Budget passt und meine persönlichen Anforderungen erfüllt.

Und da wurde ich bisher tendenziell häufiger bei den gängigen deutschen Marken fündig.

Machen wir es doch konkret, nenne mir doch mal internationale Alternativen für einen LP von 35.500 Euro mit wenigstens 200 PS, aktuellem Design, Bi-Xenon, Leder, Klima, HDD Navi und allen anderen gängigen Features ... . Ich bin da leider ausserhalb von VW und Skoda leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieviele Benzfahrer kennst du denn so in deinem Umfeld?
> Ich kenne eine ganze Menge, keine Angst.



Vielleicht 30. Aber keiner von denen hat zum anderen ein identisches Auto, also kann man damit keine Statistik gernerieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Machen wir es doch konkret, nenne mir doch mal internationale Alternativen für einen LP von 35.500 Euro mit wenigstens 200 PS, aktuellem Design, Bi-Xenon, Leder, Klima, HDD Navi und allen anderen gängigen Features ... . Ich bin da leider ausserhalb von VW und Skoda leider nicht fündig geworden.


 
Du wirst lachen, aber mein Bekannter hat einen Mondeo für den Preis gekauft mit den Features, wie du sie beschrieben hast.
Aber ich denke mal, dass Ford nicht so deine Marke ist. 

Ach ja, meine Frau möchte gerne einen Ford C-Max haben.
Ich habe den schon mal gefahren und finde den Wagen sehr gut. Wenn es davon einen Dreitürer geben würde....


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe den schon mal gefahren und finde den Wagen sehr gut. Wenn es davon einen Dreitürer geben würde....



Ford Focus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vielleicht 30. Aber keiner von denen hat zum anderen ein identisches Auto, also kann man damit keine Statistik gernerieren.


 
Bei mir ungefähr 100 bis 150, keine Ahnung. Aber davon waren schon einige in der Werkstatt, ohne dass es für eine Wartung war.
Da sind dann auch ein paar VWs bei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ford Focus.


 
Da sitzt du aber nicht so hoch wie im C-Max.


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da sitzt du aber nicht so hoch wie im C-Max.



Ok.
Bin jetzt mal von der Plattform und dem Design ausgegangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ok.
> Bin jetzt mal von der Plattform und dem Design ausgegangen.


 
Also als Famlienwagen ist der C-Max echt gut, außerdem ist er günstiger als andere Wagen in dieser Klasse.
Der Zafira gefällt mir nicht so gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber mein Bekannter hat einen Mondeo für den Preis gekauft mit den Features, wie du sie beschrieben hast.
> Aber ich denke mal, dass Ford nicht so deine Marke ist.



Ich habe auch über Ford nachgedacht aber trotz des ein oder anderen schönen Autos (Mondeo, Kuga), wird das nichts da sie für mich keinen passenden Motor haben. Auch die Navigation ist nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit. Und preislich wirds auch nichts.


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ich musste meinen Lichtschalter noch nie anfassen. Da der Skoda schon seit Jahren eine serienmässige Fahrtlichtautomatik hat. Ebenso gibt es diese auch bei vielen anderen Autos schon ewig serienmässig.


Da musst du aber zugeben, dass das nicht ganz wahr ist, oder du sehr wenig fährst. In meinem Golf 5 kommt gewiss der selbe Sensor zum Einsatz und reagiert speziell bei widrigen Lichtverhältnissen und Nebel nicht immer korrekt - Maueller Eigriff ist also gewiss schon einmal notwendig. Im Mittel allerdings finktioniert er gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Da musst du aber zugeben, dass das nicht ganz wahr ist, oder du sehr wenig fährst. In meinem Golf 5 kommt gewiss der selbe Sensor zum Einsatz und reagiert speziell bei widrigen Lichtverhältnissen und Nebel nicht immer korrekt - Maueller Eigriff ist also gewiss schon einmal notwendig. Im Mittel allerdings finktioniert er gut.


 
Diesen Automatischlichtanschalterunsinn habe ich auch im Astra. Kann man eigentlich vergessen. Ich benutze lieber die manuelle Funktion.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Da musst du aber zugeben, dass das nicht ganz wahr ist, oder du sehr wenig fährst.



Ich fahre exakt 20tkm privat im Jahr und ich garantiere dir, dass ich den Lichtschalter erst zweimal berührt habe. Und das auch nur um die Nebler zu testen.

Ich habe da keinen Grund zur Klage. Wenn überhaupt was nicht so perfekt funktioniert dann der Regensensor, der trifft meinen persönlichen "Wunsch" etwa nur 90 prozentig.

Das gute Funktionieren war auch der Grund warum ich das lieb gewonnene System beim Scirocco für einen frechen Aufpreis geordert habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das gute Funktionieren war auch der Grund warum ich das lieb gewonnene System beim Scirocco für einen frechen Aufpreis geordert habe.


 
Mich stören bei den Paketen immer solche Dinge, die ich mitbestellen muss, obwohl ich sie nicht brauche.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich stören bei den Paketen immer solche Dinge, die ich mitbestellen muss, obwohl ich sie nicht brauche.



Sehe ich grundsätzlich genauso. Traf aber auf den Scirocco zum Glück nicht zu, da gibt es nur 4 Pakete, eins kam für mich nicht in Frage (Sportpaket, da zu peinlich), eines ist das Lichtpaket, eines das Spiegelpaket (wie Lichtpaket + elektrisch anklapbare Spiegel) das habe ich auch genommen und das Winterpaket, weiß zwar nicht mehr was drinn ist hat aber nur um die 50 Euro mit Xenon gekostet.


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich stören bei den Paketen immer solche Dinge, die ich mitbestellen muss, obwohl ich sie nicht brauche.



A4->S-Line->S-Line Sportsitze->Leder->elektrische Sitzverstellung->Sitzheizung->beheizbare und elektr.anklappbare Aussenpsiegel->Innenspiegel autom. abblendend->Licht u. Regensensor ->Durchladeeinrichting mit Skisack.

Kein Scherz, dass ist wirklich so...du musst das alles nehem, nur um S-Line Sitze+Leder zu haben...


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> (wie Lichtpaket + elektrisch anklapbare Spiegel)



Und ich dachte du wärst ein Fan von "selbermachen"


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du wärst ein Fan von "selbermachen"



Was soll das heißen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> A4->S-Line->S-Line Sportsitze->Leder->elektrische Sitzverstellung->Sitzheizung->beheizbare und elektr.anklappbare Aussenpsiegel->Innenspiegel autom. abblendend->Licht u. Regensensor ->Durchladeeinrichting mit Skisack.
> 
> Kein Scherz, dass ist wirklich so...du musst das alles nehem, nur um S-Line Sitze+Leder zu haben...


 
Was haben denn die Sitze letztendlich gekostet?


----------



## Fransen (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Sitze letztendlich gekostet?



Kein Plan, es wäre auf jedenfall richtig teuer geworden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nochmal zum Thema Mazda MX5/RX8 gegen BMW Z4/1er
Mazda MX5 - Top Gear Platz 9 fürn MX5
Mazda RX8 - Top Gear Platz 30 fürn RX8

53 für den 1er BMW 1-Series - Top Gear
Und 62 für den Z4 BMW Z4 - Top Gear

Hm, also ich würd hier mal sagen, das die wo sich für Mazda und gegen BMW entschieden haben, zufriedener sind und weniger Probleme haben...

Der ZZW30 ist auf Platz 11...
Platz eins ist übrigens *trommelwirbel*
Hondas S2000 
Honda S2000 - Top Gear


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Platz eins ist übrigens *trommelwirbel*
> Hondas S2000
> Honda S2000 - Top Gear



Was eindeutig die Weltfremdheit bestätigt.
Was sollen solche Tests aussagen?


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Mazda MX5/RX8 gegen BMW Z4/1er
> Mazda MX5 - Top Gear Platz 9 fürn MX5
> Mazda RX8 - Top Gear Platz 30 fürn RX8


Und Skoda Octavia auf 3 und Fabia auf 4.
Demnach sind Skoda-Käufer also zufriedener als MX-5-käufer?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Es ist kein _Test_ gewesen sondern eine _Umfrag_!!

Es haben also Leute ihren Senf dazu abgegeben, wie zufrieden, oder auch nicht, sie mit ihren Gefährten sind.
Der S2000 ist hier seit Jahren #1, macht ja auch Sinn...
Ebenso das der MX-5 so weit vorn ist, genau wie der MR-2 ZZW30.

Und dieses Ergebnis ist mehr als Glaubwürdig!


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und dieses Ergebnis ist mehr als Glaubwürdig!


Eben, also hock dich in den skoda und sei zufrieden. Drei skodas in den top ten, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe!


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es haben also Leute ihren Senf dazu abgegeben, wie zufrieden, oder auch nicht, sie mit ihren Gefährten sind.
> Der S2000 ist hier seit Jahren #1, macht ja auch Sinn...
> Ebenso das der MX-5 so weit vorn ist, genau wie der MR-2 ZZW30.
> 
> Und dieses Ergebnis ist mehr als Glaubwürdig!



Die Aussagekraft ist = 0.
Da ja nicht von einer neutralen Position aus bewertet wird. Sondern die Käufer die vorsäzlich das kauften was ihnen gefällt bewerten. Was hast du da für ein Ergebniss erwartet?
Je teurer ein Auto umso schwerer hat es der Hersteller alle Erwartungen der Käuferschaft zu erfüllen. 

Wenn du dir jetzt einen 100k Luxusliner kaufst und nur das geringste Knarzen von irgendwo ertönt bist du wahrscheinlich schwer entäuscht, wenn du dir irgendeinen Billigheimer holst und selbiges passiert, dann heißt es ja: "Dafür war er ja auch günstig".

Insofern halte ich persönlich von Umfragen nichts.
Lieber neutrale Tests, mit ordentlicher Begründung, so dass man sich ein Bild der Sache machen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Eben, also hock dich in den skoda und sei zufrieden. Drei skodas in den top ten, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe!



Ich bin ja auch nicht unzufrieden......... fürs Geld. 
Aber diesmal nehme ich ein paar Tauies mehr in die Hand und erwarte entsprechend mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Aussagekraft ist = 0.


ja, nee, is klar.

Nur weil dir die Ergebnisse nicht passen, musst du noch lange nicht versuchen, sie irgendwie versuchen schön zu reden.

Fakt ist einfach, das so ein RX8 besser ist denn ein 1er, zumal er deutlich günstiger ist, Fakt ist auch, das der MX-5 ein sehr gutes Auto ist, das spaß macht zu fahren, auch wenn du das nicht sehen willst, weil kann ja nicht sein, das ein RWD Auto mit ohne Propeller besser ist


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

rx8 hat glaube ich im unteren bereich gar keinen drehmoment, muß man erstmal aufdrehen bevor was kommt. zudem verbraucht der wankel glaube ich öl, daher nie richtig dicht ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ist falsch.

Ein Kreiskolbenmotor hat ein recht gleichmäßiges Drehmoment, sprich es unterscheidet sich zwischen 2500 und 5500 Drehungen kaum.
Hat auch die Form einer sehr leichten Parabel.

Mein alter RX7 FC war 'untenrum' auch garnicht mal soo schlapp, zumindest hab ich da weniger erwartet.
Er zog zwischen 1500 und 2000 Drehungen deutlich besser als der 2 Liter Toyota Turbodiesel, den wir zu der Zeit auch noch hatten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur weil dir die Ergebnisse nicht passen, musst du noch lange nicht versuchen, sie irgendwie versuchen schön zu reden.



Mir ist egal auf welchen Platz ein Besitzer sein eigenes Auto wählt. Da die wenigsten Fahrzeugbesitzer einen Fuhrpark von mehreren hundert Autos haben, können sie doch gar nicht unterscheiden in welchem Spektrum das Mögliche stattfindet.

Deshalb sollen lieber Profis testen, die kennen sich da schon eher aus.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach, das so ein RX8 besser ist denn ein 1er, zumal er deutlich günstiger ist,



Wie kann man ein Coupé mit 2 unterschiedlichen Motoren mit einer kompletten Baureihe mit 4 Karosserievarianten und x Motoren vergleichen, das macht doch gar keinen Sinn.

Und dann auch noch auf so ein Fazit kommen? Da muss man ja blind auf allen Augen sein.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch, das der MX-5 ein sehr gutes Auto ist, das spaß macht zu fahren, auch wenn du das nicht sehen willst,



Doch der MX5 hat seine Berechtigung, für Kleinwüchsige ohne Anspruch an das technisch Machbare. Wenn ich im MX5 sitze, dann steht meine Stirn im Wind, da das Auto wohl weniger für Mitteleruopäer als für Asiaten konstruiert wurde.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> weil kann ja nicht sein, das ein RWD Auto mit ohne Propeller besser ist



Tu mir und dir den Gefallen und mach eine Probefahrt mit einem aktuellen Z4 und mit einem MX5, dann sag welcher dir besser gefallen hat. Welcher billiger ist dürfte schon klar sein.

Ich kenne beide und finde den Z4 mit seinem Reihen Sechszylinder spannender  .


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

kann ja sein, dreht aber ganz schön hoch, 8000-9000..


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Sash schrieb:


> kann ja sein, dreht aber ganz schön hoch, 8000-9000..


Nur der große...

Der kleine dreht nur bis 7500 Drehungen oder so.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie wäre es denn, mal insgesamt wieder wegzukommen von dem Marken-Fanboi-Geblubbere?
Das bringt doch alles nicht, das rumzudiskutieren. Jede erfolgreiche Automarke hat ihre Käufer, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, der eine mag Japaner, der andere steht aud deutsche autos, der nächste holt sich einen Franzosen... mit allen kommt man von A nach B, und alle haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen.
Es gibt nicht "das Auto", gegen das alle anderen verblassen. Je nachdem, was man will, kann man von einem Subaru genauso enttäuscht oder entzückt sein wie von einem BMW.

Es ist doch auch reichlich sinnlos, hier wil durcheinander alles zu vergleichen, nur weil es 4 Räder hat. Ein 1er BMW ist ein sportlicher Kompakter, in den muss z.B. viel Gepäck reingehen und mind. 4 Personen. ein MX-5 ist ein Cabrio, da darfs weniger Gepäck sein und Platz für 2 Leute reicht. Ein Toyota Supra oder ein Maxda Rx7 sind die jeweilgen Spitzen-Sportcoupes der Marken, auch da macht es wenig sinn, sie mit einem 1er BMW oder Skoda Fabia bzw. Oktavia oder Golf zu vergleichen, weil diese Autos zu völlig unterschiedlichen Zwecken gebaut werden. Limousinen und Kombis wieder für Gepäck und bequemes, gemächliches fahren, die coupes für Fahrspaß und sportliches Fahren

Will sagen: Viele hier genannten Autos lassen sich nur begrenz verkaufen, und alle haben ihre Käufer, einige sind zufrieden, andere weniger.

Vielleicht wäre es angebracht, die Grabenkämpfe mal wieder einzustellen und zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen. Dem anderen seine Karre schlechtzureden zeugt doch eh nur von Intoleranz und Engstirnigkeit. Jeder soll das fahren, was er sich leisten kann und womit er zufrieden ist, wieviel es ihn kostet oder ob es eine logische Wahl ist, bleibt doch seine Sache!


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es angebracht, die Grabenkämpfe mal wieder einzustellen und zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen. Dem anderen seine Karre schlechtzureden zeugt doch eh nur von Intoleranz und Engstirnigkeit. Jeder soll das fahren, was er sich leisten kann und womit er zufrieden ist, wieviel es ihn kostet oder ob es eine logische Wahl ist, bleibt doch seine Sache!



Sehe ich recht ähnlich und habe auch kein Problem mit, da ich auf keine Marke festgelegt bin und bei jedem Neukauf das ganze Spektrum betrachte.


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen ?



Na, du du warstdoch ein Verfechter der Selbstkontrolle. Da passt nen selbstanklappender Außenspiegel aber nicht dazu .

Aber gerade das Licht- und Sichtpaket (Wie es noch bei meinem Golf hieß) mit Regensensor und Fahrlichtschaltung/abblendender Innenspiegel ist imho sehr nützlich


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Aber gerade das Licht- und Sichtpaket (Wie es noch bei meinem Golf hieß) mit Regensensor und Fahrlichtschaltung/abblendender Innenspiegel ist imho sehr nützlich


Aber nur wegen dem abblendenden Innenspiegel 

Den hatte ich auch im 4er Golf, war ganz nett, der Regensensor funktionierte nie wirklich.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich kenne sehr viele Leute mit Deutschen Autos und auch sehr viele mit Japanern.
Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben die, die Deutsche fahren auf jeden Fall die größeren Problem ink. ich jetzt mit dem Leon. Ich weis der kommt aus spanien aber halt VAG.

Da ich bei Mazda gelernt habe und auch welche gefahren bin, hatte bin ich vielleicht auch ein wenig voreingenommen.
Aber ich hatte mit den Japsen in 4 Jahren kein einziges Problem obwohl da nur nen Ölwechsel gemacht wurde.
Der Leon jetzt ist schrott, der Astra mit 80 Tkm Nockenwelle schrott,
anderer Astra mit Turboschaden bei 100 Tkm, Lupo mit Frostschaden (Kopf defekt), und sehr viele Motorschäden bei Opel, Audi drehmomentwandler beim 2,5 TDI schrott usw.
Wenn dann noch hinzu kommt, dass die Autos weit teurer sind als welche aus Fernost, dann tendier ich natürlich zu den Japanern.
Aber jeden seins man kann auch mit Japanern pech haben, z.B gammeln die ganzen Mazdas jetzt mit teilweise große Rückrufaktionen. Und warum, weil die jetzt mit Ford arbeiten.
Die Rostproblem gabs vorher nicht!
Aber es ist auch einfach das image einer Marke was die Käufer anzieht.
Das erste Auto meiner Eltern war ein Opel und es wird immer ein Opel bleiben obwohl die sehr viele Problem teilweise hatten.
Man kann immer nur viel glück mit dem neuen Auto wünsche und hoffen das alles heile bleibt.


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hm meine eltern fuhren jahrelang einen seat toledo, baujahr 1996/97 oder so, der hielt über 350tkm, 1.9l tdi, 110 ps. das einzige problem war am ende das der turbo bei überhitzung ausfiel. immer wenn man zb auf der autobahn im stau stand bei 30° im schatten und dann wieder beschleunigen wollten kam der nicht mehr über 3000rpm. mein onkel aus spanien hatte ihn danach genommen, der lies irgendein neuen sensor oder so einbauen und somit lief auch dieser wieder. weiß nicht was ihr probleme habt.. jedenfalls jetzt fahren sie einen seat altea, 2.0 tdi 140 ps, und läuft und läuft. ich wette der macht auch mehr als 300tkm, mom hat der.. glaub 60tkm oder so.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne sehr viele Leute mit Deutschen Autos und auch sehr viele mit Japanern.
> Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben die, die Deutsche fahren auf jeden Fall die größeren Problem ink. ich jetzt mit dem Leon. Ich weis der kommt aus spanien aber halt VAG.



Wenn du dir ein objektives Bild machen möchtest musst du die Stückzahlen normieren, denn die Verteilung von deutschen Autos und japanischen Autos ist nicht gerade 1:1.
Aber wie man schön in klassichen Zuverlässigkeitstests alá ADAC sieht, ist dass die Langzeitqualitätsunterschiede annähernd = 0 sind.
Im vorletzten Jahr lagen der 1er BMW und der O2 auf den ersten beiden Plätzen, derzeit ist es glaube ich Mazda. Insofern relativieren sich die klassichen Zuverlässigkeitsaussagen.

Aber wie auch immer, ich sehe es auch so, wer nicht markenneutral sein kann, soll nach seinen persönlichen Präferenzen kaufen, solange er (oder sie) damit glücklich ist  .


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber nur wegen dem abblendenden Innenspiegel



Ja gut, da geb ich dir Recht


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Na, du du warstdoch ein Verfechter der Selbstkontrolle. Da passt nen selbstanklappender Außenspiegel aber nicht dazu .



Das ist ein Fahrdynamikeingriff den ich gerne verzeihe  .



McZonk schrieb:


> Aber gerade das Licht- und Sichtpaket (Wie es noch bei meinem Golf hieß) mit Regensensor und Fahrlichtschaltung/abblendender Innenspiegel ist imho sehr nützlich



Ich finde es eher eine Frechheit das man dafür extra zahlen muss, selbst mein simpler Skoda hat sowas serienmässig. Und schon mein erster Neuer hatte 1998 für einen pillepalle Aufpreis den abblenden Innenspiegel.

Naja, wenn es Arbeitsplätze sichert  .


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

simson sr 50 ,sr80, star, sperber,  schwalbekr51 , s50 ,2x s51 , kr50 , s83 , diverse andere in teilen 
mz rt 125-2,-3 , es 125, ts 250
opel vectra 
trabant 
und keine pappe mehr  vorerst aber die frau kann ja fahren muss ich halt auf feiern immer trinken


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ein objektives Bild machen möchtest musst du die Stückzahlen normieren, denn die Verteilung von deutschen Autos und japanischen Autos ist nicht gerade 1:1.


Nö, aber die Deutschen Autos wesentlich anfälliger weil unfertige Dinge verbaut werden, die Konstruktion deutlich komplizierter ist und so weiter.
Sieh dir mal das Dach vom VAG Eos an und dann das vom MX5 CC, welches wird wohl länger halten?!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wie man schön in klassichen Zuverlässigkeitstests alá ADAC sieht, ist dass die Langzeitqualitätsunterschiede annähernd = 0 sind.


Ja, vorallendingen find ichs von VAG und anderen Deutschen besonders 'nett', das sie eigene Pannendienste haben, die ankommen, wenns Auto mal nicht will.

Während einige Japaner den ADAC schicken (Toyota z.B., die haben auch ein Interesse an der ADAC Statistik, damit sie die auftretenden Probleme abstellen können), während die Deutschen einfach nur bescheissen...

Viel aussagekräftiger ist da doch die JD Power Umfrage, bei der die Deutschen nicht mogeln können, ebenso die TüV Statistik.

Und weißt du, was der TüVler zu unserem Ollen Toyota gesagt hat, dem Avensis?!
"der steht ja für die Laufleistung (und Alter) noch relativ gut da, aber ist typisch für Japaner". Und er sah wirklich nicht aus wie 6-7 Jahre (war ein 2000/01er), vorallendingen nicht von unten.
Heißt also im Umkehrschluss, das manch ein ach so toller Deutscher nach dieser relativ kurzen Zeit garnicht mal so gut dagestanden wäre.

PS: der hatte übrigens 270 oder 280tkm, als das ZMS sich zusammen mit der Kupplung verabschiedet hat.
Und außer Anlasser und Kupplung war an dem Auto nichts, was ausgetauscht werden musste...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im vorletzten Jahr lagen der 1er BMW und der O2 auf den ersten beiden Plätzen, derzeit ist es glaube ich Mazda. Insofern relativieren sich die klassichen Zuverlässigkeitsaussagen.


Nein, tun sie nicht, die Japaner sind einfach besser/haltbarer, der Service ist einfach besser.
Sprech mal mit einem Werkstattler, der ehrlich ist, der wird dir ganz andere Dinge erzählen, aber das der Th Kuck keinen Bock mehr auf VW hat, hat auch keinen Grund, nicht wahr?!

ist irgendwie erschreckend, das so ziemlich jeder "Horrorstorys" über VW berichten kann...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wie auch immer, ich sehe es auch so, wer nicht markenneutral sein kann, soll nach seinen persönlichen Präferenzen kaufen, solange er (oder sie) damit glücklich ist  .


Tja und wer wirklich markenneutral ist, der schaut sich erstmal so an, was alles über die Marken geschrieben wird, wo die Probleme liegen und wie damit umgegangen wird.

Wenn ein Produktionsmangel (Zylinderköpfe bei VW 2l TDI) auf den Kunden abgewälzt wird, ist äußerst dreist.

Andere Hersteller sind hier Kulanter, z.B. Toyota beim 1ZZ-FE, der aufgrund eines Produktionsfehlers gern mal mehr Öl verbraucht und dann kaputt geht.

Bei VW schaut das anders aus, man erinnere sich hier noch an den ollen 1.4l/16V mit 75PS ausm 4er Golf...
Was hatte der nicht alles für Mängel...


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Stefan Payne, 

lass stecken, du hast doch mittlerweile überdeutlich klar gemacht das es dir nicht um die Sache geht sondern nur deine Hasstiraden an den Mann gebracht werden sollen. 

Ist mir ein wenig zu langweilig, da unsachlich.

So long......


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ein objektives Bild machen möchtest musst du die Stückzahlen normieren, denn die Verteilung von deutschen Autos und japanischen Autos ist nicht gerade 1:1.


 
In Japan sieht die ganze Sache natürlich völlig anders aus. 
Als ich in Taipeh war, waren 95-99% aller Autos auf den Straßen asiatischer Herkunft. Nur ganz selten fuhr mal ein VW oder Audi. Benz sah ich keinen einzigen. Wenn die Leute dort Luxusautos fahren, dann Lexus oder Infinity.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Richtig, der einzige Markt, auf dem die einheimischen produkte nicht soo häufig anzutreffen sind, ist der amerikanische...
In Frankreich sind logischerweise französische Autos öfter anzutreffen, in Spanien müsste Seat öfter anzutreffen sein.

Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das diese Autos auch besser sind oder ähnliches!!
Das etwas gekauft wird, hat nun wirklich ncihts mit der Qualität zu tun...


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als ich in Taipeh war, waren 95-99% aller Autos auf den Straßen asiatischer Herkunft. Nur ganz selten fuhr mal ein VW oder Audi. Benz sah ich keinen einzigen. Wenn die Leute dort Luxusautos fahren, dann Lexus oder Infinity.



Und dort kann einem jeder Einheimische seine Leidensgeschichte mit deren Fabrikaten erzählen  .

Aber wie schon erwähnt, hier wird mit zweierlei Mass gemessen, dem einen Auto wird ne zerfressene Tür mal locker durchgehen gelassen, bei dem anderen zählt jeder "Furz".

Deshalb würde ich mal sagen, dass hier nur versucht wird ein Glaubenskrieg durch zu boxen. Aber dafür ist mir meine Zeit mittlerweile zu schade (am Montag beginnt die Malocherei wieder  ).


----------



## CeresPK (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

du willst jetzt aber nicht sagen das jemand von seinem Normalen (japanischen) PKW nichts erwartet.

ganz im gegenteil es ist ja im Allgemeinen Bekannt das Japaner die Zuverlässigsten Autos bauen da würde ich als Kunde mich schon aufregen wenn ich alle 4Wochen in die Werkstatt meines Vertrauens müsste.
Und von einem Wagen in der Premiumklasse kann man das gleiche erwarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich mal sagen, dass hier nur versucht wird ein Glaubenskrieg durch zu boxen. Aber dafür ist mir meine Zeit mittlerweile zu schade (am Montag beginnt die Malocherei wieder  ).


 
Sehe ich auch schon so, man kann immer mal diskutieren, auch etwas "gründlicher" 
aber ein gewisses Niveau und Respekt vor der Meinung es anderen sollte immer vorhanden sein.

Du hast Urlaub?
Ich nicht. 



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> du willst jetzt aber nicht sagen das jemand von seinem Normalen (japanischen) PKW nichts erwartet.
> 
> ganz im gegenteil es ist ja im Allgemeinen Bekannt das Japaner die Zuverlässigsten Autos bauen da würde ich als Kunde mich schon aufregen wenn ich alle 4Wochen in die Werkstatt meines Vertrauens müsste.
> Und von einem Wagen in der Premiumklasse kann man das gleiche erwarten.


 
Stimmt, meine Bekannten und Verwandten, die solche "Premiumwagen" fahren, haben die Werkstatt meiner Meinung nach zu häufig aufsuchen müssen.

Meine Eltern fahren seit 30 Jahren Lancia (ja ja, die Marke gibts auch in Deutschland ) und sind noch nie wegen irgendwelcher Defekte in der Werkstatt gewesen.
Lancia ist auch früher deutlich besser gewesen als Fiat, auch wenn sie beide aus einem Laden kommen.
Lancia hat schon in den 70er Rostvorsorge betrieben, als man dieses Wort bei Fiat noch gar nicht kannte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast Urlaub?
> Ich nicht.



Jeder wie er es verdient  .


----------



## Zoon (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Subjektiv eine Rakete objektiv eine Grücke. Welche von Vertretter TDis verblasen wird ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Eben kein Allrounder. Wenn ich mich in einen Roadster zwängen würde, wäre der neue Z4 mit seinem 3 Liter BiTurbo eine wesentliche attraktivere Alternative, er kann alles besser, kostet dafür natürlich auch richtiges Geld.
> Ist aber besser als so halbherzige Sparschweine.



Na toller Vergleich (etwa genauso wie eine GTX295 ausschließlich für Minesweeper zu nutzen), dafür ist ein MX5 auch nicht gebaut um stur von nem Staubsaugervertreter stundenlang auf der Autobahn geheizt zu werden. Glaube kaum das die allgemeine deutsche Frontkratzerrei oder Vertreterkombis den MX auf kurvenreichen Pass und Gebirgstrecken folgen kann.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und regelrecht Aggressionen bekommt man bei machen Autos mit niedriger Motorisierung und schlechtem Getriebe, z.B. Renault Clio^^ Man war ich am fluchen bei Europcar.
> Oder son Polo 1,4l (?) - Da musste man auf 5000 Umdrehungen hochdrehen und dann die Kupplung kommen lassen, wenn man nicht losschnecken wollte



Hatte da so nen Kia Picanto 1.0 als Leihwagen als meiner zur planmäßigen Durchsicht war. OK für die Stadt was feines, aber ansonsten

Beschleunigung von 0 auf 100 misst man am besten mit nem Kalender, LKW überholen wird zur Qual (obwohl ich alleine in dem Ding saß, die Vorstellung mit 1 oder 2 kräftig Gebauten Mitfahrern .. naja), selbst besonders praktisch ist der nicht, der Kofferraum hat etwas mehr Inhalt wie ein Computergehäuseversandkarton 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz frech behaupten, dass Audi mehr Autos als Subaru verkauft, damit dürfte auch klar sein wer bei wem mal schauen dürfte wie man gute Autos baut .



Lieber 1 Subaru der Spass macht als 100 Audis mit dem Feeling eines Aspirin - Valium Mixgetränkes.

Vorallem bringt der Schrick bei diesem Test auch auf dem Punkt dass der S3 auch kein "echter" Quattro ist sondern nur der Möchtegernallrad von VW. Bzw frag auch mal bei Förstern usw nach die nach nem Möchtegerngeländetauglichen Wagen wie Audi Allroad und deren Abkömmlinge wieder zurück zu nem Subaru Forester gekehrt sind.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> was soll denn ein möchtegern-Allrad sein?



VW 4 Motion das nur bei durchdrehenden Vorderrädern mehr oder weniger aktiv ist aber gleich wieder zum Frontkratzer wird.

Subaru (oder auch die "richtigen" alten Audi Quattros) immer 100% Allrad.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier ein Auszug aus der aktuellen AMS Januar 09 (Großer Allradtest/ nur die Fazits):
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht aber wie eine Lobeshymne auf ein gutes Allradsystem klingt das Fazit des Subaru irgendwie nicht, oder ?



Naja dafür das AMS immer stets MB oder VAG parteiisch ist schnitt der Subaru ganz gut ab . Liegt auch daran dass der Subaru ein ehrliches Auto ist und den Fahrer nicht mit ESP eingriffen einlullt sondern erstmal den Fahrer übers Popometer meldet "Heck kommt" usw ...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Tu mir und dir den Gefallen und mach eine Probefahrt mit einem aktuellen Z4 und mit einem MX5, dann sag welcher dir besser gefallen hat. Welcher billiger ist dürfte schon klar sein.
> 
> Ich kenne beide und finde den Z4 mit seinem Reihen Sechszylinder spannender .



Bin BMW Fahrer aber in Sachen Sportlicher kleiner Roadster ist der MX-5 oder S2000 jeden Cent mehr Wert als der Z4 (vom neuen Pummel Z4 ganz zu schweigen) ...


----------



## potzblitz (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Wir wollen endlich mal wieder Bilder sehen.
> ->ich weiss ja von VAG wird hier nicht viel gehalten und gerade von Dieseln nicht.



Seite 98 waren die letzten Autobilder! Also haut mal rein! Ich will Bilder sehen, denke mal die anderen auch


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2009)

So also das war mein Schmuckstück.
War im frühjahr 2007 noch ohne Alu`s!

Bodenfreiheit sieht mehr aus, als sie war. Handbreit ab vordere Achse bis hinten hin. Kennzeichen erreicht die mindesthöhe nichtmal mit der oberkante

Achja: Der Vorbesitzer war ganze 60 Jahre alt. Ich hab das Auto nicht Tiefer gemacht. Fand ich cool!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Bin BMW Fahrer aber in Sachen Sportlicher kleiner Roadster ist der MX-5 oder S2000 jeden Cent mehr Wert als der Z4 (vom neuen Pummel Z4 ganz zu schweigen) ...



haha.... der einzige wagen der radikal aus dem vegleich fällt ist der mx5 - das ist im endeffekt ein japanischer kleinwagen im roadstertdress. der s2000 istg nett, allerdings fehlt es ihm an vielerlei ausstattung. der z4 ist mein absoluter favorit im roadstersegment - vor allem mit der unglaublich coolen motorisierung, wenn ich alleine an den dreiliter motor denke...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der S2000 ist auch nicht gebaut, um Ausstattung zu haben, er ist gebaut, um gefahren zu werden, möglichst geringes Gewicht zu haben and so on.

Das ist ja kein Oberklasse Reisemobil, wie du erwarten mögest, sondern ein reinrassiger Roadster.
Wobei es doch schon nett von Honda ist, das es ein Radio mit Lautsprechern serienmäßig gibt, findest nicht??
Bei anderen Roadstern, die mit Toyota Motoren ausgestattet sind, ist das nicht so, da kostet Radio Aufpreis und ist sehr schlecht zu erreichen, ohne Beifahrer...


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

sagen wir es mal so - es wird zeit das honda den s2000 renoviert - aber wahrscheinlich streichen sie ihn eher (wie einst den crx).


----------



## Mosed (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahr erstmal gar nichts, denn bei meinem Auto ist gestern der Zahnriemen gerissen.  

Mal sehen, war in Leerlaufnähe und ohne Last... vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

igitt.... zahnriemen sind halt evil.  vag hat das halt noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> vag hat das halt noch nicht bemerkt.



Mal abgesehen davon das es irgendwie abwertend klingt die VW Gruppe als VAG zu bezeichnen, wird bei einigen Motoren endlich auf Steuerkette gesetzt, z.b. bei der neuesten Version des 2 Liter TSi aber auch bei den größeren Dieselmotoren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich fahr erstmal gar nichts, denn bei meinem Auto ist gestern der Zahnriemen gerissen.
> 
> Mal sehen, war in Leerlaufnähe und ohne Last... vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.


Och, wenns kein Freiläufer ist (ergo Deutscher Qualitätsmotor  ) wirst dir wohl 'nen neues Auto kaufen können.

Oder solltest du tatsächlich 'nen Japaner fahren??
Dann brauchst 'nur' 'nen neuen Riemen...


----------



## Mosed (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ne, BMW 320i - E30. Motor ist der M20 B20 - 6 Zylinder. 20 Jahre alt.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das es irgendwie abwertend klingt die VW Gruppe als VAG zu bezeichnen, wird bei einigen Motoren endlich auf Steuerkette gesetzt, z.b. bei der neuesten Version des 2 Liter TSi aber auch bei den größeren Dieselmotoren.



hm... vielleicht weisst du das ja - wie ist das beim 2.7 tdi? kette oder riemen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Beim 2.7l weiß ichs nicht, glaub der hat noch Riemen, der 3l hat aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Kette.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hm... vielleicht weisst du das ja - wie ist das beim 2.7 tdi? kette oder riemen?



Der 2,7er hat ebenso Kette wie der 3 Liter.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

na das ist ja dann mal ein fortschritt. 
ich halte den 2.7er sowieso für nen recht guten motor - zumindest scheint er seine leistung zu bringen.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mal ne Frage:

Wer hat den kleinsten serien6zyl. gebaut?

Mal schauen, ob ihr das wisst!


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ferrari mit dem 1,5l?
Volvo hatte hier auch einen <2l 6ender.

Mazdas 1.9l V6 ist auch einer der kleinsten, aber nicht der kleinste, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja mit Ferrari weis ich nicht aber ist das eine Serie?

Richtig ist Mazda mit dem 1,9 Liter 6 Zyl.

Verbaut im MX-3 und Xedos6

Leistung so ca. 140 PS
Auf jeden Fall einer der Laufruigsten überhaupt!!!
Wenn der an war hat man kaum vibration gespürt, wenn man die Hand aufn Kopf hatte.

Wie isses eigentlich mal mit nen paar Bilder wieder hier.
Hatte meinen reingesetzt aber der scheint ja nicht so interessant zu sein, naja werd noch mal nen paar suchen und dann können wir ja diskutieren, wer was mag oder auch nicht!


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da geht einem doch das Herz auf und der TÜV würde nen Kollabs
bekommen!!!


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass 4 Zyl. nicht schön und stark sein können!!!
Ich denke das ist ne Höllenmaschine


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also das erste ist eindeutig ein Mazda DW-13 REW, das letzte wohl nur "irgendein" Toyota Motor.
Wobei mir die Subaru Motoren (die übrigens ursprünglich auch aus Deutschland stammten) lieber sind.

Ach btw: hat noch jemand, außer Mazda, einen Miller Cycle Motor gebaut?
Aktuell gibts ja noch den Atkinson im Prius...


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

zum zweiten Bild!!

Der erste is ein RX-3.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ferrari mit dem 1,5l?


Welchen meisnt du genau? Der ferrari 125C hatte einen 1,5L Motor, aber das war afaik ein V12. 
Gabs noch einen 6-Zylinder mit derart geringem Hubraum?


----------



## Sash (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wie soll das denn gehen? v12 mit 1.5l? jeder zylinder minimal größer als ein strohhalm?


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Sash schrieb:


> wie soll das denn gehen? v12 mit 1.5l? jeder zylinder minimal größer als ein strohhalm?



So halt, 125cc pro Zylinder:


> Motor: 12 cilindros en V de 60 grados, en posición delantera y longitudinal, con el bloque y la culata de aleación ligera.
> 
> * Diámetro y carrera: 55 x 52,5 mm
> * Cilindrada unitaria: 124,73 Cilindrada total: 1496,77 cc
> ...



War aber wohl ein Rennwagen, kein Straßenfahrzeug.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich habe gerade etwas gefunden was ziehmlich viele Japanische Sportwagen auflistet von 1965-1995

ein schöner Überblick finde ich

Toyota Supra Community Germany


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

_DER_ Grund, warum ich Turbos wirklich nicht mag:
falsches Öl - Motorschaden ! ! ! : Opel Astra G & Coupé


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> _DER_ Grund, warum ich Turbos wirklich nicht mag:
> falsches Öl - Motorschaden ! ! ! : Opel Astra G & Coupé



Würde mal sagen selber Schuld. Die Hersteller geben ja nicht ohne Grund nur bestimmte Sorten Öl frei, die machen das ja nicht zum Spaß. 

Und nur weil ich in nem Turbo nur bestimmtes Öl verwenden darf sind sie noch lange nicht schlecht 

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, hier hat irgendein Vollhonk auch noch Öl mit verminderter Schmierfähigkeit reingekippt 

Das "Problem" ist, das dieser Zustand ja nicht nur durch schlechtes Öl hervorgerufen werden kann sondern z.B. auch durch Kurzstreckenverkehr oder aber durch 'normalen Verschleiß'.
Wobei sowas nicht soo schnell passiert, erstmal fangen sie an zu eiern, bringen den Druck nicht mehr usw.
Bei Supras ists z.B. normal das das Abgasgehäuse des (Hitachi) CT26 reißt...


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ist einer der Gründe,warum ich mir wieder nen reinen Sauger holen will.
Da hat man solche sorgen nicht.
Wenn man dann noch das glück hat, dass man Hydrostößel hat, merkt man sofort, wenn was nicht stimmt weil die das klötern anfangen.
Dieses passiert bei folgenden Sachen:
-Öl zu dünnflüssig
-zu wenig Öl
-viel Laufleistung sprich das Öl müste anders gewählt werden siehe punkt 1.

Außerdem kann man Japaner auch mal mit viel zu wenig Öl fahren, weil die das* mal *abkönnen. Hab meinen 323F mit knappt 1 Liter Inhalt mal 150 Km über die Autobahn geschickt. Als ich das gemerkt habe bin auf nen Rastplatz aber da hatten die nur billigöl also hab ich die letzten 90 Km ohne nachfüllen auch noch gemacht und dann zuhaus richtiges Öl rein! Hat der Motor ohne Sorgen verkraftet. Da sind Europäische Motoren weit anfälliger.

Ach ja normaler Inhalt beim 323F sind 3,5 Liter!!!


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Stefan P.

nur für dich!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hm, kann keine JZA70 sein, die war (leider) nur in J verfügbar aber wohl die geilste MK3 die man sich vorstellen könnte (digitales Kombiinstrument, 1JZ-GTE, Twinturbo 2,5l mit 280PS) und noch einigen 'Spielereien'.

Ist also eine MK3 die auf 1JZ-GTE oder 2JZ-GTE umgebaut wurd (kann man nicht erkennen, da beide Motoren quasi identisch sind, AFAIR unterscheidet sich nur die Kurbelwelle etwas und der Zylinderkopf)


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Is im Amiland und die haben ja bekanntlich etwas andere und meistens geilere Modelle!
Naja ich schau mal ob ich noch nen paar bilder finde die man gebrauchen kann!


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da hab ich mal was für mich. Die Frontstossstange ist nicht mein geschmack aber sonst würde ich ihn behalten!!!


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So das ist das Auto meiner Freundin und mir ihr ist an einer Ampel nicht zu scherzen:

-156PS
-240 Km/h Laut Tacho
-0-100 in 7,3 oder etwas schneller

Nen VR6 mit 190 PS wird abgezogen oder auch nen 2,5 TDI

Cooles Auto!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> -0-100 in 7,3 oder etwas schneller


 
Und mit was ist er in den Papieren angegeben?


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mit 219Km/h aber da kann man wenig drauf lassen. Meiner ist mit 229 Km/h angegeben aber sie zieht mich trotzdem ab. Und denke nicht das das ein leichtes Auto ist. Der wiegt über 1,2 Tonnen


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Und denke nicht das das ein leichtes Auto ist. Der wiegt über 1,2 Tonnen



Das Gewicht ist aber bei der VMax eine absolute Nebensache, da sie sich zwischen den beiden Kräften Luftwiderstand und Motorleistung abspielt. Das Gewicht ist eine entscheidende Größe bei der Beschleunigung aber eben nicht VMax.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich weis!!!
War aucn nur mal so nebenbei. Aber ist schon beachtlich bei so einem kleinen Auto. Mein Leon, wo ja bischen mehr Blech und alles dran ist wiegt keine 100 Kg mehr.


----------



## tokiido (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meiner eins fährt nen Reno sport !!!

ist nen Renault Megane F1 Team ...
hat gute 190kw und all incl. 

Mopped habsch keins dafür nen Quad  
ist ne KFX440 MX edt. 

hier mal nen paar foddos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab ein Fahrrad, dafür bleibe ich fit.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Januar 2009)

tokiido schrieb:


> Meiner eins fährt nen Reno sport !!!
> 
> ist nen Renault Megane F1 Team ...
> hat gute 190kw und all incl.


ja, das ist eines der autos die ich persönlich nicht verstehen kann (ähnlich dem rx8): 230 pferdchen und spitze nur 236 angegeben? was ist da passiert? was hat renault sich dabei gedacht?



1821984 schrieb:


> mit 219Km/h aber da kann man wenig drauf lassen. Meiner ist mit 229 Km/h angegeben aber sie zieht mich trotzdem ab. Und denke nicht das das ein leichtes Auto ist. Der wiegt über 1,2 Tonnen



die 219 entsprechen etwa deiner tacho-vmax abzüglich 10% wegen vollausschlag des kombiinstruments. scheint also zu passen. mehr fährt ein wagen in dieser leistungsklasse auch nicht.


----------



## tokiido (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Stormbringer 

da eh alle Fhzg in D nur "250" km/h Vmax fahren drüfen ist es mir egal was in denn papieren steht 
laut Tacho läuft er über 245km/h lt. 
und das der Meggi 260 pferde hat, sieht man ihn auf denn 1. Blick net an und ich lach mich immer schlapp wenn Audi und Co. drängeln und dann net vorbei kommen


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



tokiido schrieb:


> da eh alle Fhzg in D nur "250" km/h Vmax fahren drüfen ist es mir egal was in denn papieren steht



Wo hast du diese Fehlinformation denn her?
Es gibt ein Gentlemenagreement zwischen den meisten Automobilherstellern sich freiwillig auf 250 km/h zu beschränken aber daranhalten sich immer weniger Hersteller. Siehe Audi R8 301 bzw 315 km/h, BMW M5/ M6 optional 305 km/h, MB SL55/ 63/ 65, CL55/ 63/ 65 AMG (und viele weitere) 300 km/h und so könnte man ewig weiter machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, bei BMW ist aber 'nen Saftiger Aufpreis fällig, genau wie bei Benz, die verlangen hier beide etwa 3000€uro, neue Reifen, ein Fahrsicherheitstraining und noch ien paar Dinge...


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, bei BMW ist aber 'nen Saftiger Aufpreis fällig, genau wie bei Benz, die verlangen hier beide etwa 3000€uro, neue Reifen, ein Fahrsicherheitstraining und noch ien paar Dinge...



In dem VMax Paket sind eben diese Dinge drinn, deshalb sind sie ja auch so teuer.


----------



## k-b (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Find ich sinnvoll


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



tokiido schrieb:


> @ Stormbringer
> 
> da eh alle Fhzg in D nur "250" km/h Vmax fahren drüfen ist es mir egal was in denn papieren steht
> laut Tacho läuft er über 245km/h lt.
> und das der Meggi 260 pferde hat, sieht man ihn auf denn 1. Blick net an und ich lach mich immer schlapp wenn Audi und Co. drängeln und dann net vorbei kommen



wen interessiert was auf dem tacho steht?


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mahlzeit alle zusammen!

Hab heute mein Gutachten bekommen, naja ist nicht so toll.

Hab mal ne Frage an euch:
Kann durch ein defektes Schuppumluftventil nen Leistungsverlust von 23 KW
entstehen. Ich find ,dass das etwas viel ist!

Jetzt geht der streit los, was noch gemacht wird an dem Auto oder was nicht, dabei wollt ich ihn doch loswerden! Hat ja gut geklappt.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, bei BMW ist aber 'nen Saftiger Aufpreis fällig, genau wie bei Benz, die verlangen hier beide etwa 3000€uro, neue Reifen, ein Fahrsicherheitstraining und noch ien paar Dinge...


 
das muss dann aber auch nur in bestimmten fällen so sein, das geht normaler weise ganz schnell^^ .. die schließen den computer am boardcomputer an, ein paar klicks und zack der AMG läuft seine 300 und aufwärts


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> die schließen den computer am boardcomputer an, ein paar klicks und zack der AMG läuft seine 300 und aufwärts


 
Und wieso kassieren dann Audi, BMW und Benz so viel?
Weil die Leute jeden Preis bezahlen würden.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso kassieren dann Audi, BMW und Benz so viel?
> Weil die Leute jeden Preis bezahlen würden.


 
jep, weil wenn ICH zumindest mir einen wagen mit 500 ps und mehr kaufe möchte ich nicht dass der bei 250 abbregelt, und ob ich jetzt ~180 oder 182 tausend euro für einen wagen zahle ist auch schon egal.

Im prinzip eh eine frechheit, denn das sind 10 min. maximal 30 minuten arbeit für einen angestellten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> Im prinzip eh eine frechheit, denn das sind 10 min. maximal 30 minuten arbeit für einen angestellten.


 
So einen fetten Stundenlohn will ich auch haben.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ist ein Seat Leon 1,8T.

Da soll das Schubumluftventil defekt sein und für einen Leistungseinbruch verantworlich sein, der 23 KW beträgt.
Standart soll der 132 KW haben jetzt fahr ich mit ganzen 109KW umher. Ist das nicht ein bischen viel wegen so nen plastikteil?
Radleistung wurde mit 90 KW angegeben. Find ich gut, dass von 132 KW nur 2/3 am rad ankommen. Sch. Turboseuche. Wegen nen Plastikteil funktioniert nichts mehr oder was!!!

Mit dem Auto pflipp ich noch aus


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Schubumluftventil = Blow Off Valve, also das Ding, was den Überdruck des Turbos abbläst...

Das sollt eigentlich nicht soo viel ausmachen oO


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bin ich ja wohl auch stark der Meinung. Jedenfalls bin ich voll begeistert. Werd mir nie wieder son Haufen holen und das soll ganz toll Audi sein. Ja schön können die das. Sch. Plastik einbauen das nach nen paar Km in Ars. geht und wenn das heile ist pustet der Turbo mal wieder frei durch und dann geht der in Po oder was. Dreckshaufen oh man wie ich mich grad aufreg und das Internet spinnt auch grad rum. Hat man das hier nur mit unfähigen zu tun in der Republik 
Und hier wird drüber geredet wie toll deutsche Autos sind. Ist ja nicht so das ich der einzige bin der die Problem hat.
Wenn es nicht noch ein laufendes verfahren wär, würd ich mal schön ein paar bilder reinsetzten davon wie kaputt das Auto ist!!!


----------



## CeresPK (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

da ist ja jemand schwer begeistert von seinem VAG Produkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> da ist ja jemand schwer begeistert von seinem VAG Produkt


 
Du hast den Text verstanden? 
Ich hab nichts mitbekommen, nur bla bla bla.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich will mein Mazda zurück. Kann man da nicht was machen. Da denkst du dir: Holst dir mal nen vernünftiges Auto und kaufst die denn ersten Europäer und landest prompt bei Anwalt mit dem Ding.
Und der DSL leitung ist das hier zu kalt oder wie kommt die auch von Audi
Ich könn ja wohl grad was aus dem Fenster schmeißen!!!
Habt ihr schonmal gehört, das der Klimakompressor bei zu viel füllung das Rasseln anfängt. Ich nicht. Das Auto hat heute erst die 90 TKm erreicht und ist kernschrott. Mein MX-5 hab ich erst mit 150 TKm gekauft und da war nichts mit. Wehe einer erzählt mir das das da alles schon durch war.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Das Auto hat heute erst die 90 TKm erreicht und ist kernschrott. Mein MX-5 hab ich erst mit 150 TKm gekauft und da war nichts mit. Wehe einer erzählt mir das das da alles schon durch war.



Na wenn das mal keine repräsentativen Erfahrungswerte sind die ganz klare Worte über millionen von Fahrzeugen sprechen .


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

tja, da war alles schon durch bei deinem mazda.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ihr macht mich fertig

Sieht bestimmt lustig aus, wie ich mich grad aufreg aber eigentlich find ich das garnicht lustig. Ich schlag mich jetzt schon ne 3/4 Jahr damit rum. Ich will mich einfach mal grad irgendwo beschweren und meine Erfahrungen mit meinem ersten Seat kund tun.

Ist ja auch einwenig Geld für mich umwas das da geht. Ich mein, man soll ja nicht alles mit sich machen lassen.

Und nen Auto soll jeden Tag anspringen und auch bremsen wenn ich das will anders rum aber auch losfahren wie ich will und kein eigenleben führen.


----------



## Klausr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Muß nochmal auf seite 113 zurück kommen da gings um den kleinsten Serien Sechsender-beim Auto wars der Mazda ja aber Honda hatte den sechzylinder Boxer als 1500er in der Goldwing-ergo Honda baute den kleinsten Seriensechszylinder.

Und noch was dazu 1,5 Liter V12 oder gar 16 Zylinder waren in den 50ern im Rennsport garnicht unüblich.

Und für alle die mal sowas hören wollen BRM F1 mit Supercharged 1,5 Liter V16 und laut aufdrehen und die Gänsehaut vorbereiten

YouTube - BRM V-16 Formula One


EDIT.: Hab gerade nochwas endeckt-kleinster Sechzylinder Kamm von BMW-1933 Type 303 mit 1,2 Liter Reihen Sechser
http://www.7-forum.com/news/news2004/6zyl/bmw_6zylinder_ottomotor_geschichte.php


----------



## k-b (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Seite 113? Der Thread hat erst 30 Seiten!

Verlinkt auf Postings, aber bezieht euch doch net auf Seiten. wtf. Jeder hat seine eigene Einstellung dafür


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hä? 30 seiten ich bin bei 117


----------



## CeresPK (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

bei mir hatt er 39 Seiten weil ich mir die letzten 30 Posts anzeigen lasse, k-b wird dann 40 Posts eingestellt haben.
Ihr nutzt anscheinend den Forenstandart mit 10 oder 15 Posts (weiß jetzt nicht so genau)


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

aja das kann es sein


----------



## Klausr (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

auf diesen Post bezog ich mich und die folgenten


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Auto ist seit 1,5 Jahren ein Skoda Superb 1,8T Elegance Bj.03
Ein Mottorad habe ich keins, da ich nur ein M Führerschein habe.


----------



## Zoon (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> 230 pferdchen und spitze nur 236 angegeben? was ist da passiert? was hat renault sich dabei gedacht?



Liegt wohl am Getriebe, nicht auf Höchstgeschwindikeit ausgelegt sondern auf optimalen Anschluss der einzelnen Gänge untereinander für zügiges rausbeschleunigen usw.

Aber der Wagen hat was.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja mir gefällt der Renault Megane nicht so (obwohl, der neue sieht ganz gut aus als dreitürer)
aber das ist ja ne Frage des Geschmacks manche Mögen es und manche nicht.


----------



## Haekksler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hab selbst noch kein auto --> da 17
fahr aber an und dann mit nem renault kangoo 1.4 und mit nem e220 (w124)


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nutzt hier wer 10W60 Öl?
Ich finds immer wieder beängstigend, was einige Leute ihren AUtos antun und meinen schlauer sein zu müssen denn der Hersteller...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nutzt hier wer 10W60 Öl?
> Ich finds immer wieder beängstigend, was einige Leute ihren AUtos antun und meinen schlauer sein zu müssen denn der Hersteller...


 
Bei mir kommt nur Öl rein, das vom Tuner freigegeben ist. Ebenso brauche ich andere Zündkerzen als ein normaler OPC.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

was hast du denn an deinem OPC verändert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> was hast du denn an deinem OPC verändert?


 
Na ja, der Wagen hat 310PS. 70 mehr als normal.
Anderes Wastegate, größerer Turbolader, geänderte Nockenwelle, polierte Ein-und Auslasskanäle, Stehbolzen, andere Kopfdichtung.
Dazu noch Anpassungen an Fahrwerk und Bremsanlage.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt nur Öl rein, das vom Tuner freigegeben ist. Ebenso brauche ich andere Zündkerzen als ein normaler OPC.


Sehe ich auch so.
Was empfiehlt dein Tuner denn?

Ich nehm mal an 0W40 oder 5W40 (bestimmte), oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Was empfiehlt dein Tuner denn?
> 
> Ich nehm mal an 0W40 oder 5W40 (bestimmte), oder?


 
Entweder 0W oder 5W 40 oder 50 geht beides. Vollsysthetisch ist klar.
Ebenso die Zyndkerzen. Kommen direkt aus dem Rennsport und halten maximal 10.000km.


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, der Wagen hat 310PS. 70 mehr als normal.
> Anderes Wastegate, größerer Turbolader, geänderte Nockenwelle, polierte Ein-und Auslasskanäle, Stehbolzen, andere Kopfdichtung.
> Dazu noch Anpassungen an Fahrwerk und Bremsanlage.



310ps im fronttriebler?  omfg
hast du ein leistungsdiagramm?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Entweder 0W oder 5W 40 oder 50 geht beides. Vollsysthetisch ist klar.


Naja, hab hier auch nix anderes erwartet 

Hab mich vor ein paar Wochen mal etwas mehr mit Öl beschäftigt, je mehr ich das tat, desto bekloppter fand ich das 10W60 Öl, das man wirklich nur den Motoren antun sollte, die das in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen haben (BMW M...)

Das Problem hier ist nämlich, das es recht zäh ist und daher gerade beim Kaltstart der Verschleiß richtig übel ist und auch ansonsten belastet es den Motor eher als das es schmiert.

Leider gibts genug Möchtegern Profis, die der Meinung sind, das 10W60 das beste wo gibt wäre, weil die Zahlen ja so schön hoch sind und man das ja schon vor 20 Jahren genutzt hat (kam ja irgendwann in den 80ern auf den Markt, oder so)...

Besser wär hier allerdings ein eher stabiles 0W Öl, das sich selbst in seiner Eigenschaft (sprich die der Flüssigkeit)...
Die Schmierfähigkeit eines ÖLes scheint nicht ganz so wirklich wichtig zu sein, zumndest solang man Low HTS Öle (A1/B1, A5/B5) meidet...

Naja, beim Öl kann man eigentlich nur einen wirklich sinnvollen Rat geben: RTFM und haltet euch an die Vorgaben die der Hersteller gemacht hat!
Und das das zu verwendende Öl eine Freigabe vom Hersteller bekommen hat!
Damit ist man auf der sicheren Seite, zumindest was Garantie und Kulanz betrifft...

Ich werd in meinen Toyota beim nächsten Ölwechsel wohl auch 5W40 oder gar 0W40 reinkippen...
Bis zur ZKD war da 10W40 drin und danach kam 10W60 rein, ob der Lagerschaden vom 10W60 Öl kam, wird sich wohl nicht abschließend klären lassen, vermuten würd ich das aber...


----------



## CeresPK (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich habe mal ne kleine Frage?
sind 7950€ für nen Subaru Impreza BJ: 01/2002 38000km und 125 PS viel oder ist das nen guter Preis?
ist eben der "kleine" 2.0 mit 125PS also ohne Turbo und ist eine Limosine.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So von weitem schaut das nach einem fast zu gutem Preis aus...

Den hat doch vorher weder 'nen Landwirt noch ein Förster gehabt, oder?


----------



## CeresPK (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Rentnerauto

Wurde mir jedenfalls am Telefon gesagt und das es hier bei uns aus der gegend kommt (naja aus der nähe von Gera aber das ist ja nur nen KAtzensprung)
will mir das Auto gerne Ansehen,
zudem soll es noch erste Hand sein, und ein Österreicher hat auch schon Interesse gezeigt (das Auto steht leider in Bayern, genauer in Deggendorf)
ist ein Händlerangebot


----------



## Chris (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hier mal mein gefährt,seit 3 jahren,hat mich bis jetzt noch nie im stich gelassen,toi toi toi nur nich die beste quali


----------



## Chris (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nutzt hier wer 10W60 Öl?
> Ich finds immer wieder beängstigend, was einige Leute ihren AUtos antun und meinen schlauer sein zu müssen denn der Hersteller...




ich benutze immer 0W30


----------



## bleedingme (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ich habe mal ne kleine Frage?
> sind 7950€ für nen Subaru Impreza BJ: 01/2002 38000km und 125 PS viel oder ist das nen guter Preis?
> ist eben der "kleine" 2.0 mit 125PS also ohne Turbo und ist eine Limosine.


 
Hat zwar ein paar Järchen auf dem Buckel, aber mit der Fahrleistung ein faires Angebot.

Hatte bis 2004 auch nen Impreza: BJ 97, Kombi, noch mit 115 PS 2 Liter. Reicht völlig, wenn man keine Rennen damit fahren möchte. Mein Bruder hatte ne Zeit lang ne knallrote Limo, bißchen auf WRX gebürstet.

Alles in allem ein Japaner der alten, nicht unbedingt schlechteren Schule: Qualität heißt hier noch nicht "Premium"kunststoffe im Innenraum, sondern einfach nur daß die Karre fährt. Und fährt, und fährt... Bei Verkauf hatte ich 187.000 km auf der Uhr. Einzige Reparatur: Ein Loch im Auspuff bei 185.000 km, hat mich nichtmal 200 Öcken in ner Vertragswerkstatt gekostet.

Mein Fazit: 

P.S.: Verlassene Straße abseits in der Pampa, mit schöner Schneedecke - soviel Spaß hatte ich beim Autofahren noch nie...


----------



## CeresPK (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Einzige Reparatur: Ein Loch im Auspuff bei 185.000 km, hat mich nichtmal 200 Öcken in ner Vertragswerkstatt gekostet.
> 
> Mein Fazit:
> 
> P.S.: Verlassene Straße abseits in der Pampa, mit schöner Schneedecke - soviel Spaß hatte ich beim Autofahren noch nie...


freu mich jetzt schon drauf
wenn nix dazwischen kommt fahre ich dort morgen hin (hoffentlich hat ihn mir der Österreicher noch nicht weg geschnappt)
mal sehen ob sich am preis noch was machen lässt weil mein Buget ist höchstens 7000€


----------



## tj3011 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier mal mein Audi 80 B3 
Seit gestern mit Remus Endschalldämpfer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nen arbeitskollegen ist gestern der Zahnriemen geflogen gegangen. 1 Ventil komplett gebrochen und sonst hat er durch mehrmaliges starten nen Kolben ein paar stempel aufgedrückt.
Laufleistung war so 192 Tkm bei ihm.
Aber null rost an dem 16 Jahre alten Auto!

Und warum ist der hintere linke Kotflügel so matt oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



tj3011 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Audi 80 B3
> Seit gestern mit Remus Endschalldämpfer



Mal ne Frage zu deinem Soundsystem, ist das bei deinem Auto auch so das der Tank so dämlich hinter die Rückbank gebaut ist oder ist der normal am Boden?

Ich frag weil ein Fraund hatt deswegen wohl Probleme bei sich.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bis heute Mittag hatte ich 'nen recht netten Opel Vectra CD[highlight]TI[/highlight], mit schnuckeligen Ledersitzen usw.

Nur warum um alles in der Welt hatte die Schüssel hinten noch Kurbel?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bis heute Mittag hatte ich 'nen recht netten Opel Vectra CD[highlight]TI[/highlight], mit schnuckeligen Ledersitzen usw.
> 
> Nur warum um alles in der Welt hatte die Schüssel hinten noch Kurbel?!


 
Wieso, du sitzt doch eh vorne, da kannes dir doch egal sein.


----------



## FadeOfReality (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich bzw wir (freundin und ich) werden uns einen mazda 3 zulegen (natürlich gebraucht ... weil neu wäre viel zu teuer


vorher muss aber noch der führerschein her (im sommer)
meine eltern fahren seit fast 20 jahren ausschliesslich mazda und hatten noch nie : reifenschäden, getriebeschäden oder sonst irgendeine panne, davor hatten sie renault vw und 2 andere marken die ich nicht mehr weiss und hatten fast nur probs damit >.<

deswegen haben wir uns entschieden auch mazda zu kaufen 
meine eltern haben auch nen 3er und der is extremst bequem, rel. leise und hat auch net zu wenig kraft (und ich bin sowieso gegen so 300ps karren..)


----------



## tj3011 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Und warum ist der hintere linke Kotflügel so matt oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?




Ja ist leider matt das war schon so als ich das auto gekauft habe weiß leider nicht warum das so ist.
aber der kotflügel wird im sommer neu lackiert und der koferraum deckel gleich mit der ist leider auch etwas matt.




> Mal ne Frage zu deinem Soundsystem, ist das bei deinem Auto auch so das der Tank so dämlich hinter die Rückbank gebaut ist oder ist der normal am Boden?
> 
> Ich frag weil ein Fraund hatt deswegen wohl Probleme bei sich.
> 
> MfG DanielX


ja der ist bei mir auch hinter der rückbank ich hatte da aber keine probleme.
bei mir ist zwischen den lautsprechern und dem tank noch genug luft.
bei mir ist sogar soviel luft das ich zwischen tank und ablage noch einen 10fach CD wechsler eingebaut habe


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Aber lass die Finger von die Diesels!
Ist aber ein allgemeiner Tip, gilt für alle Hersteller/Fabrikate...

@Quantenslipstream
Naja, ich finds irgendwie etwas merkwürdig, das man in 'nem 30-35t€ AUto keine El Fenster hinten hat...


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@tj3011

Könntest du mir vieleicht ein Bild davon machen damit ich dem das schicken kann, hab da im Internet nichts vernünftiges gefunden.

MfG DanielX


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Quantenslipstream
> Naja, ich finds irgendwie etwas merkwürdig, das man in 'nem 30-35t€ AUto keine El Fenster hinten hat...


 
Ist doch bei den Deutschen Hersteller nicht unüblich, dass man für sowas selbstverständliches wie Fensterheber oder Austiegsleuchten Aufpreis zahlen muss.
Früher musste man für den 190er Benz Aufpreis für den fünften Gang bezahlen.


----------



## tj3011 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> @tj3011
> 
> Könntest du mir vieleicht ein Bild davon machen damit ich dem das schicken kann, hab da im Internet nichts vernünftiges gefunden.
> 
> MfG DanielX



ja kann ich morgen gerne mal machen


----------



## k-b (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber lass die Finger von die Diesels!


Also ich kann ja generell nur von Autos abraten. Gerade nach dem Lesen von diesem Thread ...


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@tj3011

Danke. 

@k-b

Was ist eigentlich dein Avatar weil ich muss da an eine Faust mit nem Ar***loch in der Mitte denken?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Also ich kann ja generell nur von Autos abraten. Gerade nach dem Lesen von diesem Thread ...


Naja, hier gibts die meisten Probleme, Herstellerübergreifend.

Das die Diesel mittlererweile anfälliger denn Benziner sind, lässt sich kaum noch leugnen...
So ziemlich alle Hersteller haben Probleme mit dem RPF, die Kupplung geht hier auch gern mal hops, von den Einspritzelementen sprechen wir mal lieber nicht...

Gerade letztens gabs doch erst Berichte über Probleme mit den 2 Liter VAG Dieseln...
Bei Audi wurd die Leistung "weggepatcht", bei allen dieser Modelle gibts Probleme mit gerissenen Zylinderköpfen (die natürlich zum Teil von den Kunden bezahl werden "dürfen", VW eben)...


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was haltet ihr vom Mazda 3 MPS?


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nüchts.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> @k-b
> 
> Was ist eigentlich dein Avatar weil ich muss da an eine Faust mit nem Ar***loch in der Mitte denken?



Dito. 




Stormbringer schrieb:


> nüchts.



Warum?


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Warum?


plastikwüste. frontantrieb. genauso fürchterlich wie ein impreza oder lancer.


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Und wieso sind Impreza und Lancer und vor allem der Mazda 3 MPS für dich fürchterlich?


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Und wieso sind Impreza und Lancer und vor allem der Mazda 3 MPS für dich fürchterlich?


hast du dir die kisten schon mal angesehen?


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Und wieso sind Impreza und Lancer und vor allem der Mazda 3 MPS für dich fürchterlich?



Ich mag sie auch nicht, aber das Auto sollte dir gefallen und nicht mir, aber wenn du das nicht so siehts kauf dir nen Scirocco aber keinen 3er.^^

MfG DanielX


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> plastikwüste. frontantrieb. genauso fürchterlich wie ein impreza oder lancer.



Du kommst also (auch) aus dem Anti-Japaner Lager?


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Du kommst also (auch) aus dem Anti-Japaner Lager?



Ähm mein Kollege hatt nen CRX und keine Ahnung mir fällt irgendwie immer nur Pseudo-Lambo ein. 

MfG DanielX der Deutschwagen-Liebhaber


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hast du dir die kisten schon mal angesehen?


Du anscheinend nicht.
Also beim Mazda 3 kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Den hatten meine Eltern oft als Leihwagen wenn uns mal wieder einer hinten draufgefahren ist
das Heck unseres 626 zieht andere Autos gerne mal an 
Und mir gefällt er sehr gut, Die Sitze sind bequem und er lässt sich agenehmer fahren als ein VW Golf ()

Und wie wärs mit nem Impreza?
Dort ist das Interieur relativ schön (auch wenn viel Plaste drin ist aber ich habe noch nicht viele Kompakte gesehen wo das anders ist)
Aber ich denke beim Scuby meinst du das Design.
Subaru hat das Design eben ein wenig an den Europäischen Markt angepasst sprich: Den Impreza mit dieser abscheulichen Golf-Schrägheck-Form verschandelt, aber daran gewöhnt man sich, besonders bei so einer süßen Front .

OK den LAncer kann ich nicht beurteilen aber wenn ich ehrlcih bin interessiert der mich auch nicht ganz so wie etwa ein Impreza oder Mazda 3.


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Cerespk91

Welche Sitze meinst du die Sportsitze ausm Golf, weil das sind die geilsten Standartsitze die ich je hatte, sind halt auch in meinem Scirocco GTII.

Super Seitenhalt und sinfach sau bequem.

MfG DanielX


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Strombringer

so wie du hier schreibst merkt man das du dir das auto wahrscheinlich mal auf irgend ner messe von weitem angeguckt hast und es deinen stempel bekommen hat !
bist du schonmal damit gefahren ?

ein r32 ist gegen den mps trotz seines allrades chancenlos 

und über die verarbeitung gibt es in dem auto nix zu meckern kein klappern nix !
vergleich das mal mit nem gti oder r32 dafür bezahlst du in der ausstattung wie sie der mps hat 10 scheine mehr und hast nur probleme


ließ dich mal hier ein das is der hammer


Die! Golf 5 GTI-Community :: Home

die haben nen eigenen bereich für probleme am gti und der ist dann noch mal aufgegleidert in bereiche und die sind sehr gut besucht

ich fahre seit fast 2 jahren 3 MPS und die werkstatt hat er genau einmal gesehen zur durchsicht !


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nun, jedem das seine.


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> @Cerespk91
> 
> Welche Sitze meinst du die Sportsitze ausm Golf, weil das sind die geilsten Standartsitze die ich je hatte, sind halt auch in meinem Scirocco GTII.
> 
> ...


nein ich meine Die Standartsitze ausm Golf IV


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

OK, dann will ich mal nichts gesagt haben. 

PS: Einfach nochmal so um zu sagen wie toll die sind, die sind jetzt 19Jahre alt und sehn aus wie neu.


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

klar jedem das seine 

man schreibt aber nicht schlecht über autos wenn man sie nicht kennt !

p.s. fahr mal subaru impreza wrx sti das ist mit keinem vw, opel oder mazda zu vergleichen  da merkt man wo er her kommt


die sitze vom 6er golf sind in der tat sehr bequem saß auf der essen motorshow im 6er gti und war positiv überrascht viele dinge die im 5er gti nich so doll waren haben sie im 6er schon verbessert aber für einen preis von über 30000€ sollte man das auch erwarten 
ich hoffe das die vielen qualitätsprobleme aus dem 5er gti behoben wurden


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hey, ich habe nicht vom fahren gesprochen, mir gehts nur ums aussehen.


----------



## FadeOfReality (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

tjo.. mazda ist nicht umsonst wltweit auf einem der ersten plätze in der pannenstatistik usw.!

mag sein dass er teilweise viel plastik hat aber das ist nicht auffällig durch die extrem gute verarbeitung.
und bequemer ist ein 3er als ein passat oder golf allemal..
ich bin mal auf einem testgelände ein paar autos gefahren und da sind mir der neue mx-5 der 3er und der neue 6er am meisten positiv aufgefallen im fahrverhalten


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jo und wenn ein Wagen einem von aussen schon nicht gefällt juckt einen das Fahrwerk auch nicht.


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ok naja wie gesagt jeder hat seinen geschmack ich finde ihn wieder schön die form der kompakten raketen ist eh die gleiche stell mal nen golf gti , subaru impreza wrx sti, audi s3, opel astra opc und mazda 3 mps nebeneinander die sehen fast alle gleich aus von der form her 

aber wie gesagt jeder hat seinen geschmackt


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> stell mal nen golf gti , subaru impreza wrx sti, audi s3, opel astra opc und mazda 3 mps nebeneinander die sehen fast alle gleich aus von der form her



DANKE!


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> ok naja wie gesagt jeder hat seinen geschmack ich finde ihn wieder schön die form der kompakten raketen ist eh die gleiche stell mal nen golf gti , subaru impreza wrx sti, audi s3, opel astra opc und mazda 3 mps nebeneinander die sehen fast alle gleich aus von der form her
> 
> aber wie gesagt jeder hat seinen geschmackt


mein ich auch

trotzdem Schade das Subaru den Impreza jetzt so gemacht hat


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Mazda 3 MPS ist ein P/L-Traum.

Mit Vollausstattung ohne Navi kostet er gerade mal 29000 Euro, neu!

Ich glaub ich muss mal ne Probefahrt machen, 260 PS ich komme.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

viel spass.


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Der Mazda 3 MPS ist ein P/L-Traum.
> 
> Mit Vollausstattung ohne Navi kostet er gerade mal 29000 Euro, neu!
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss mal ne Probefahrt machen, 260 PS ich komme.



Das ist für mich kein P/L-Traum.

Für 29.000€ kann ich meinen Scirocco so machen wie er mal seien wird.

- Karoserie komplett reinigen lassen
- neuer Motor
- neues Getriebe 
- Bodykit meiner wahl plus eigen Umbauten
- Neu Lackieren
- Fahrwerk
- Felgen
- Innenaustattung.

Deswewgen wirds wohl bei mir nie ein Wagen für über 4000-5000€.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hast du dir die kisten schon mal angesehen?


Also ich würd an dieser Stelle mal darauf hinweisen, das man Kraft*fahrzeuge* fahren und nicht ansehen sollte, denn es sind ja *Fahr*zeuge, keine *Schau*zeuge oder *Stand*zeuge oder ähnliches...

Von daher sollte man *erstmal schauen, wie ein Auto fährt* und dann erst den Rest...
Weil ein Auto, das gut ausschaut aber richtig bescheiden zu fahren ist, ist nicht wirklich toll (umgekehrt natürlich auch)...

Meinereiner ist (momentan) leider von einem potthässliche Skoda geplagt, bei dem der einzige Punkt, den ich wirklich gut finden kann, der Zustand ist, das es ASR und Airbags hat, der Rest ist fürs Klo...


DanielX schrieb:


> Das ist für mich kein P/L-Traum.
> 
> Für 29.000€ kann ich meinen Scirocco so machen wie er mal seien wird.
> 
> ...


Was kostet das Sperrdifferential?


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich hab 28200€ bezahlt hab alles außer navi 

welch farbe solls denn werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil ein Auto, das gut ausschaut aber richtig bescheiden zu fahren ist, ist nicht wirklich toll (umgekehrt natürlich auch)...


 
Hmm, erinnert mich irgendwie an mein MIIF.... 
Nur anschauen, nicht einschalten.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Das ist für mich kein P/L-Traum.
> 
> Für 29.000€ kann ich meinen Scirocco so machen wie er mal seien wird.
> 
> ...



Der Zusammenhang ist außerhalb meiner Verstehensreichweite. Was hat ein Neufahrzeug mit einem Fahrzeugumbau zu tun?

@alex0582

Meinst du mich?


----------



## 1821984 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Zum thema Mazda 3 MPS:

Da der Mazda 3 ne Dif.sperre hat kann man mit ihm sportlicher fahren als mit jedem Audi S3.
Diese beiden wurden mal verglichen und der Mazda hatte gewonnen, nicht nur in sachen leistung, sondern auch mit unterhalt und anschaffung.
Außerdem sehen die Japaner ja nicht mehr wie früher aus sondern machen ihre eigenen Concepte. Und wer meint das die nur abschauen ich weis nicht, die sehen ganz anders aus als Deutsche Autos (Innenraum).
Neuer Mazda 3 MPS ca. 28000€
Neuer Audi S3 ca. 37000€
Der Audi hat dabei aber kein bischen mehr Ausstattung!!!
Ich würde sagen, dass spricht ne ganz klare sprache.
Er sieht nicht nach viel aus aber das is gut so. Besser als irgendwelche wilden die aber grad die 10 Sec. auf 100 schaffen.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also ich würd an dieser Stelle mal darauf hinweisen, das man Kraft*fahrzeuge* fahren und nicht ansehen sollte, denn es sind ja *Fahr*zeuge, keine *Schau*zeuge oder *Stand*zeuge oder ähnliches...
> 
> Von daher sollte man *erstmal schauen, wie ein Auto fährt* und dann erst den Rest...
> Weil ein Auto, das gut ausschaut aber richtig bescheiden zu fahren ist, ist nicht wirklich toll (umgekehrt natürlich auch)...
> ...



ziehst du klamotten an die shitty aussehen, aber gut passen?


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Er sieht nicht nach viel aus aber das is gut so.



Das und der Preis machen den MPS so attraktiv für mich. Ich liebe den Wolf im Schafspelz. Und deutsche Autos fährt doch wirklich fast jeder 2. Deutsche, da hat man mit dem Mazda etwas Besonderes.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

es gibt auch deutsche autos die man selten sieht...


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@SilentKilla

Auto = Auto ?

Neuwangen = OEM-Rechenr.

Umbau = Eigengebauter-Rechner.

Und verwechsel das bitte nicht mit einem verbastelten Auto.

Wenn ich das alles wie beschrieben gemacht habe gibt es auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen Neuwagen und Umbau mehr, da alles generalüberholt ist.



> es gibt auch deutsche autos die man selten sieht...



Jo z.B. meins oder seht ihr oft nen Scirocco rumfahren, ich wurde sogar schon öfters gefragt was das denn für eine Marke ist.


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

jo ging an dich silentkilla


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> jo ging an dich silentkilla



Schwarz wahrscheinlich, da sieht das Heck so schön aggro aus.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> es gibt auch deutsche autos die man selten sieht...



Ja, die gibt es in der Tat.

Mercedes C63 AMG, E55 AMG...
BWM M3/5
Audi S4/S6
Porsche GT2/3, Turbo

Wer von den "normalen" Leuten kann sich die leisten?


----------



## 1821984 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn man den mal mit dem Seat Leon Cupra vergleicht sieht der Cupra viel wilder aus und dann nicht an leistung und fahrspass zum MPS. Und der Motor soll wie nen Tier losgehen. Bischen magerer Klang aber das haben die Turbos nun mal. Wenigstens ist der Turbo nicht so angepasst wie bei Audi und Co. Der MPS fährt sich wie ne Krücke bis 3000 U/min. und dann gehts los mit nen anständigen Tritt. Und dank der Dif.sperre (ne richtige und kein Elektroschrott) kann man wie ein Stier um die Ecken mit dem Ding obwohl es nach Papamobiel aussieht. Ich find sowas gut!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ziehst du klamotten an die shitty aussehen, aber gut passen?


Doofer vergleich, denn das passt hier nun wirklich nicht.
Eher wäre es mit einem PC Gehäuse vergleichbar, aber auch nicht so richtig...

Hier machts auch keinen Sinn etwas zu vergleichen, denn ein Auto ist in erster Linie etwas, das gefahren werden soll, dann sollte es möglichst außen einigermaßen ausschauen.

Und dann erst kann man den Innenraum beurteilen, aber hier sollte man *mit der Ergonomie* anfangen, nicht mit Haptik und irgendwelchem Unsinn, von dem man sich eh nichts kaufen kann.

Ergonomisch ist z.B. das Interieur vom Toyota Avensis T22 FL, das ist zwar nicht soo schön anzusehen, mir aber eins der liebsten Interieurs, die ich je erleben durfte!!
Der Mazda RX-7 FC ist hier noch ein Stückchen besser, auch recht ansehnlich.
Der neue Vectra ist eigentlich auch ganz Ok...
Besonders das riesige Rädel beim Radio ist sehr gut.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab mal ein kurzes Vergleichsbild mit dem Innenraum von Mazda 3 und dem vom neuen Scirocco. Ehrlich gesagt, der vom Scirocco gefällt nicht wirklich besser. Das sieht eher so aus, als hätte da VW bissel von Mazda geklaut. Aber seht selbst.

Die "Griffe" in der Mittelkonsole beim VW gehen mal gar nicht.

Ich finde auch die Rundinstrumente beim Mazda schöner. Wobei der Drehzahlmesser in der Mitte ein bissel geiler wäre.


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der neue Scirocco ist schon ne recht feine Sache.

Nur so gut wie jeder Scirocco-Liebhaber wird dir sagen schönes Auto bis zur B-Säule.

Sie hätten es halt meiner Meinung nach nicht Scirocco nennen sollen, denn das Heck hat nichts mit einem Scirocco zu tuhen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## 1821984 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ergonomische Cokpits: ganz klar der MX-5 NA
Man sitzt sehr tief drin, der Getriebetunnel umgibt einen und strahl gewisse wärme ab. Die Gangschaltung ist die beste die man haben kann, Präzise, knackig, und auch nach 180 Tkm immer noch wie neu und nicht so weichgefahren wie das sonst immer ist. Von der Motorleistung war hierbei keine Rede ich schätze so 180 PS wären ideal aber da wär bei Regen nichts mehr mit lustig munter tralala. wenn der Arsch mit 131 PS schon scherze macht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das Cockpit vom Mazda schaut aber so von weitem ergonomischer aus.


----------



## 1821984 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das Cokpit vom Mazda ist schon gute 5 Jahre alt und das vom Scirocco neu entwickelt (mischung zwischen Audi TT und Passat) gleich möchtegern Sport.
Gestern hab ich mich über so einen Aufgeregt: Nur weil der nen TFSI fährt und ganze 200 PS oder so hat, meint der, muss der parken wie nen Politiker so mitten aufn Platz und nicht anständig wie das alle anderen auch können. Tsss


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Etwas was beim 3er Scirocco jeden stören wird, du kannst es vergessen das Fenster runter zu machen und den Arm auf die Tür zu legen.

Weil die Tür hängt dann auf Schulterniveu.

MfG DanielX


----------



## BMW M-Power (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Cockpit vom Mazda schaut aber so von weitem ergonomischer aus.



kommt dir nur so vor, weil du auch einen fährst... für mich ist mazda müll... !
Bis auf den RX-8... ist für mich alles müll, was mazda angeht !


----------



## 1821984 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Besser als wenn man dann die Hüfte sieht oder!!!


----------



## 1821984 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der RX-8 ist ein weichgespühlter Wankelmotor. Der beste ist immernoch der RX-7. Der wollt zwar Öl und so haben aber das war nen Biest ( RX-7 FD 256PS). Warum sonst nehmen Tuner immernoch den RX-7 und nicht den RX-8?


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ziehst du klamotten an die shitty aussehen, aber gut passen?



bei Autos hat doch jeder nen Anderen Geschmack.
ich finde das kann man nun überhaupt nicht mit Klamotten vergleichen
aber nur mal so als gegenfrage in was für klamotten läufst du rum wenn du alleine bei dir zuhause bist
da kannste mir aber nicht sagen das du dir da anstelle von was bequemen nen Anzug anziehst


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Crackgamer

purer Neid


----------



## BMW M-Power (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> @Crackgamer
> 
> purer Neid



Weniger... 

Wenn der jetzt nen E92 oder was weiss ich fahren würde... dann wäre ich vllt. neidisch... aber auf sonne gammelkarre doch nicht... ausserdem... mit 15??? neidisch auf ein auto ?
Willkommen in Deutschland !


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nochmal zur erinnerung das thema heißt

*Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

und nicht meckert auf japaner 
Mazda`s und Subaru`s sind schei..e VW ist die Macht


----------



## BMW M-Power (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> nochmal zur erinnerung das thema heißt
> 
> *Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*
> 
> ...



dann sag mir... auf was ich neidisch sein soll...
wenn du selber nicht weisst, was du meinst... dann sei lieber ruhig !


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass Leute auf den Japanern herumhacken, weil sie ab und an wirklich gute Autos bauen und es den Fanboys der dt. Fabrikate gar nicht schmeckt.

Is mir egal. Dann fahrt doch deutschen Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Crackgamer
Ähm, ich würd mal vorschlagen, das du erstmal den Lappen machst, dann mal ein paar Autos selbst fährst und dann erst urteilst.

Nur weil etwas auf den ersten Blick so scheint, muss das noch lange nicht so sein.
Setz dich erstmal rein, bediene das Fahrzeug und urteile dann erst!

Das ich den Avensis T22FL immer noch sehr gut(/ergonomisch) find, erwähnte ich?


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Thema verfehlt. Wenn das so weiter geht ist das hier ganz schnell geschlossen 

@ Topic :

T5
Asiate fürs Büro incl. LPG


----------



## DanielX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich sag nicht das die schlecht sind, ich mag sie nur nicht, fertig. 

Gibt genauso gut Leute die VW nicht mögen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> nochmal zur erinnerung das thema heißt
> 
> *Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*
> 
> ...


ja und dann soll der Thread eben so heißen aber ich durfte keinen Auto-Thread aufmachen also müssen wir hier darüber diskutieren.

Und wenn du mir jetzt sagen kannst wieso du meinst das VW* "die Macht" *ist dann bin ich glücklich


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ähhm du verstehst da glaub ich was falsch das war ironisch gemeint ich fahr nen mazda 3 mps


----------



## BMW M-Power (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich selber bin vor kurzem den neuen BMW 325i gefahren... einfach nur geil... also wenn ich den lappen hab... BMW ! Egal welchen !


----------



## CeresPK (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> ähhm du verstehst da glaub ich was falsch das war ironisch gemeint ich fahr nen mazda 3 mps


ohh
tut mir leid


----------



## alex0582 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Crackgamer


da wirste aber schlucken wenn der verkäufer sagt und jetzt sind wir bei 50000€ mit der ausstattung die sie wollen


----------



## BMW M-Power (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



alex0582 schrieb:


> @ Crackgamer
> 
> 
> da wirste aber schlucken wenn der verkäufer sagt und jetzt sind wir bei 50000€ mit der ausstattung die sie wollen



Wer sagt, dass es ein neuwagen sein muss 

naja.. bin dann mal im bett.

Gute nacht euch allen !

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja. Ein alter Dreier ist nicht so teuer in der Anschaffung. Nur die Versicherung verlangt ab einem gewissen Alter "Jugendlichen/Türken Aufschlag".

So einen hätte ich fast übernommen, aber meine Eltern haben ihn dann doch vor ein paar Jahren für ~6k verscherbelt.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da ein weiterer Kfz Thread für Diskussionen nicht erwünscht ist, kann hier weiter munter über Fahrzeuge diskutiert werden. 

Also ran an den Speck.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meine Frau ist seit heute stolze Besitzerin eines 4 Monate alten Ford C-Max Ghia 2.0i


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist seit heute stolze Besitzerin eines 4 Monate alten Ford C-Max Ghia 2.0i



Ghia, was heißt Ghia???


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ghia, was heißt Ghia???



Das ist die Ausstattungslinie. Früher mal die beste, heute mehr oder weniger Standard.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Das ist die Ausstattungslinie. Früher mal die beste, heute mehr oder weniger Standard.


 
Na na na, das habe ich jetzt mal überhört. 
Ghia ist immer noch die Top Ausstattungslinie bei Ford. Titanium ist im Prinzip das gleiche, nur sportlicher angehaucht mit Alu Look im Innenraum und so. Ghia hat Holzdekor und Clubsessel, finde ich besser und gemütlicher als das kalt wirkende Metall.


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na na na, das habe ich jetzt mal überhört.
> Ghia ist immer noch die Top Ausstattungslinie bei Ford. Titanium ist im Prinzip das gleiche, nur sportlicher angehaucht mit Alu Look im Innenraum und so. Ghia hat Holzdekor und Clubsessel, finde ich besser und gemütlicher als das kalt wirkende Metall.




Okay, aber nicht bei allen Modellen. Das habe ich durcheinander gebracht. Bei dem Wagen Deiner Frau trifft das zu, beim Galaxy, Mondeo etc. ist der Titanium wesentlich besser ausgestattet.


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Holz gehört in das Wohnzimmer aber doch net ins Auto. Naja vllt bei älteren Leuten *duck und weg*


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Okay, aber nicht bei allen Modellen. Das habe ich durcheinander gebracht. Bei dem Wagen Deiner Frau trifft das zu, beim Galaxy ist der Titanium wesentlich besser ausgestattet.


 
Den Galaxy haben wir ebenso Probe gefahren wie den S-Max (meine Frau wollte einen Van haben). Uns sind die Autos einfach zu groß. Da fährt man ja einen halben LKW. 
Ich hatte mich auch informiert.
Beim C-Max ist Ghia und Titanium gleich. Titanium hat Metall Look im Innenraum, Ghia Holz. Titanium hat 17'' Felgen als Standard, Ghia 16''.
Der C-Max hat jetzt auch 17'' drauf, dazu noch Park Assistent, Sitzheizung, Windschutzscheibenheizung, Sony Audio Anlage und den üblichen anderen Schmutz heutzutage.
Ein echt schickes Auto.
Den 2 Liter Motor wollte ich haben. 
Wenn ich mal damit fahren muss, will ich wenigstens auch in Gange kommen.


----------



## Juano (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Fahre eine Yamaha Yzf R125, welche zur Zeit in der Garage schlummert


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Das ist für mich kein P/L-Traum.



Dafür hat der Mazda eine Differenzialsperre serienmäßig - also eine echte Differenzialsperre und keinen per Elektronik gefaketen Murks wie beim Mini Cooper S, Fiat 500 Abarth usw...

Frag mal beim VW Händler nach ner Differenzialsperre fürn Scirocco, der wird dich angucken wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk. Abgesehen davon dass der Mazda 3 MPS mit der beste Fronttriebler in Sachen Fahrdynamik ist, der fährt Kreise um den Scirocco (Codename: Golf Minus).

Golf R32: Den IV R32 fand ich noch einigermaßen OK, der V R32 ist - gemessen was möglich wäre - genug Leistung hat der ja - die Luftpumpe schlechthin. Vom 4Motion - in Fachkreisen auch Fake Allrad genannt, was Audi leider auch im A3 und TT verbau.t und auch noch unter dem Namen Quattro vertreibt ganz zu schweigen

Gut klingen tut der V6 (im Wirklichkeit VR6) zwar, aber hat halt noch die gleichen Macken, sag nur Steuerkettenwechsel ...

Naja wie heißts so schön, jedem dass seine ^^ Also was Modellpolitik betrifft ist VW "NVidia" des Autobaus - immer wieder ollen Murks aufgaren und als neues verkaufen xD


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nachdem hier schon wieder die "VW vs. Japaner" Diskussion anfängt und alle ihre Stammtischphrasen dreschen, würde ich vorschlagen, ihr nutzt vorhandene Autothreads zum Zanken:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/1812-auto-thread-resurrection.html

Dann können die Leute hier weiter Fotos und Meinungen zu IHREN Autos mitteilen ohne störendes Markenfanboi-Geblubber dazwischen.

Danke.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Ich selber bin vor kurzem den neuen BMW 325i gefahren... einfach nur geil... also wenn ich den lappen hab... BMW ! Egal welchen !



w0rd! 



alex0582 schrieb:


> @ Crackgamer
> 
> 
> da wirste aber schlucken wenn der verkäufer sagt und jetzt sind wir bei 50000€ mit der ausstattung die sie wollen



na und?


----------



## k-b (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Versteh nicht, warum ihr immer Geld aus Argument bringt. Also die Kosten von dem was ich mir kaufe (jetzt mal ganz unabhängig davon ob ich BMW fahren will oder über den Preis von nem Golf GTI diskutiert wird) stehen *weit* hinten an bei den Argumenten die einen Kauf rechtfertigen. Zuerst einmal sollten Aspekte des Gegenstands an sich (nicht nur bei Autos) begutachtet werden, unabhängig vom Preis. Dann weiß man auch was man will und lässt sich nicht auf irgendwelche schlechten Kompromisse ein.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ausserdem kann man immer noch zu einem gebrauchten greifen, immerhin liegen schon die halbjährigen gerne mal 20% unter NP - ab und zu sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich besitze einen Kymco Agility (Motorroller) mit grade mal 50 KM auf der Uhr.  

http://www.motorradland.net/kymco_roller/Agility50_schwarz.jpg

Kann ich nur empfehlen, denn er ist sehr günstig in Anschaffung und Unterhalt und in der Stadt kommt man überall hin. Mein ehemaliges Stadtauto (n Fiat Cinquecento) hat mir zuviel Geld gefressen.


----------



## k-b (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ausserdem kann man immer noch zu einem gebrauchten greifen, immerhin liegen schon die halbjährigen gerne mal 20% unter NP - ab und zu sogar noch mehr.


Richtig. Dann verschwimmen die Unterschiede noch mehr. Ein Auto is ja nach 2 Jahren im Schnitt nur noch die Hälfte wert


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Eben eben, obwohl der C-Max erst 9 Monate alt ist und knapp 8.000km runter hat, kostet er schon 6000€ weniger als ein neues Model.
Das ist eine Menge Geld, einer der Gründe, warum ich mir auch nie einen neuen Wagen kaufen würde.
Jahreswagen reicht mir.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...das C-Max...



"das" c-max? ist das der nachfolger von "the maxx"? 
kennt das noch jemand?  lief mal auf mtv... so 1995 oder so ähnlich.


----------



## jayson (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hier mal mein kleiner colt..... den habe ich jetzt auch bald 4 jahre... aber war immer ein sehr zuverlässiges fahrzeug... aber langsam wird es zeit für ein neues...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> "das" c-max? ist das der nachfolger von "the maxx"?
> kennt das noch jemand?  lief mal auf mtv... so 1995 oder so ähnlich.



Du musst mal richtig zitieren, dann klappt das auch. 


@Jayson:
Das Bild ist ein wenig breit geworden, was?


----------



## jayson (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja sorry, war doch ganz schön breit...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das lösch das Bild nochmal und lade es mit maximal 900 Pixel breite neu hoch.


----------



## bleedingme (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So.
Nachdem sich eine Pleuelstange des Micra meiner Frau durch den Motorblock hindurch verabschiedet hat, ist sie seit heute stolze Besitzerin eines Hyundai i10 - bei weitem nicht so hübsch wie der K12, leider auch nicht perfekt ausgestattet, da wir ein auf dem Hof stehendes Modell nehmen mußten, aber es ist doch erstaunlich, wie die Koreaner in den letzten Jahren zugelegt haben.

Mein als Experiment gedachter Cerato (5 Jahre Garantie + 5 Inspektionen waren als Argument unschlagbar) ist inzwischen 4 Jahre und 130.00 km alt und wird nach absolut positiver Erfahrung in dieser Zeit demnächst gegen einen Ceed oder i30 getauscht.
Solange alle Welt denkt, sie müßte krampfhaft auf Premium machen und damit die Preise in die Höhe treiben, werde ich nur noch zu den günstigsten Angeboten greifen - solange sie gewisse Mindestanforderungen erfüllen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Solange alle Welt denkt, sie müßte krampfhaft auf Premium machen und damit die Preise in die Höhe treiben, werde ich nur noch zu den günstigsten Angeboten greifen - solange sie gewisse Mindestanforderungen erfüllen.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Es gibt Marken die waren schon "immer" premium. Und andere bauen einfach Massenware. Die Marken welche glauben sie müssten jetzt auf Premium machen, wie z.B. VW, die fallen knadenlos auf die Schnauze mit Modellen oberhalb ihres Klientels.
Jeder Kunde kann so für sich entscheiden was ihm sein Auto wert ist, bzw. ob es nur ums fahren geht oder ob man mehr mit einem Auto verbindet/ erwartet.


----------



## bleedingme (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Es gibt Marken die waren schon "immer" premium. Und andere bauen einfach Massenware. Die Marken welche glauben sie müssten jetzt auf Premium machen, wie z.B. VW, die fallen knadenlos auf die Schnauze mit Modellen oberhalb ihres Klientels.
> Jeder Kunde kann so für sich entscheiden was ihm sein Auto wert ist, bzw. ob es nur ums fahren geht oder ob man mehr mit einem Auto verbindet/ erwartet.


 
Genau das meine ich ja.
Ich habe nichts gegen Premium, gibt ja dafür auch eine Klientel.
Aber in einem Allerwelts-tagtäglich-Gebrauchs-Auto brauche ich nicht die teuersten Kunststoffe, wenn die den Preis unnötig in die Höhe treiben. Vllt. tun es die Materialien eine Preiskategorie tiefer ja auch, wenn sie anständig verarbeitet werden.
Was mich ärgert, ist daß eben nicht nur ein Hersteller in den letzten Jahren auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen ist, sondern fast alle diesem Trend nachhecheln. Und die Fachpresse zieht auch noch mit. Und die Masse der Kunden zahlt den Preis auch noch...


----------



## thecroatien (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Juhu,
ab nächsten Monat(23.) fahre ich dann Yamaha Neo's 50ccm Bj.03'

Bin schneller als ihr alle

GRuß
Axel


----------



## FadeOfReality (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

was bringts dir auf strassen mit begrenzung?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Was mich ärgert, ist daß eben nicht nur ein Hersteller in den letzten Jahren auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen ist, sondern fast alle diesem Trend nachhecheln. Und die Fachpresse zieht auch noch mit. Und die Masse der Kunden zahlt den Preis auch noch...



Naja das darf man nicht so ernst nehmen. Wenn jetzt KIA oder Renault (und wie sie alle heißen) denken sie wäre premium dann ist das schön und gut. Aber kein Kunde nimmt das für ernst. 
Ich finde es aber grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt das auch der letzte Hersteller auf die Idee kommt das sich deren Kunden womöglich auch mal ein Auto von innen anschauen. Und so das "Zeitalter" der grauen, lieblosen Mäuse mal ein Ende findet. Denn bei allen anderen Dingen des täglichen Gebrauchs wird ja auch mehr und mehr aufs Design geachtet.


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> w0rd!
> 
> 
> 
> na und?



Endlich mal einer, der mich und meine Vorlieben Versteht 

Wir hatten selber mal 2 BMW's, einen 320D (136PS),  und einen 330D (184PS) Turbo-Motor....  ich glaube... mehr brauch ich nicht sagen 

Der 330D ist locker seine 260 gerannt... da ging die tachonadel weiter, als das tacho selbst


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Der 330D ist locker seine 260 gerannt... da ging die tachonadel weiter, als das tacho selbst



So gut der alte 330d war (selbst die Urversion mit 184 PS), 260 km/h oder mehr sind bei dieser Motorleistung in Relation zum Luftwiderstand utopisch. Kannst dir ja mal den carculator bei Carpassion.com runterladen und nachrechnen.

Nichts desto trotz würde ich, wenn ich ein größeres Budget hätte, selbstverständlich auch wieder einen BMW kaufen aber bei den aktuellen Kursen reicht mein Einkommen definitv nicht aus. Ich habe die letzten Tage ein Angebot von BMW geschickt bekommen, für einen 730d F01 mit brauchbarer Konfiguration für 93.000,- Euro, soviel kann und will ich derzeit gar nicht arbeiten um das zu bezahlen  .


----------



## CeresPK (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So gut der alte 330d war (selbst die Urversion mit 184 PS), 260 km/h oder mehr sind bei dieser Motorleistung in Relation zum Luftwiderstand utopisch. Kannst dir ja mal den carculator bei Carpassion.com runterladen und nachrechnen.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz würde ich, wenn ich ein größeres Budget hätte, selbstverständlich auch wieder einen BMW kaufen aber bei den aktuellen Kursen reicht mein Einkommen definitv nicht aus. Ich habe die letzten Tage ein Angebot von BMW geschickt bekommen, für einen 730d F01 mit brauchbarer Konfiguration für 93.000,- Euro, soviel kann und will ich derzeit gar nicht arbeiten um das zu bezahlen  .



Ach komm 260 sind doch realistisch
mit viel guten Willen, Bergab, Rückenwind, und viel viel Heimweh
zudem ist da noch die Tatsache das der Tacho nie die richtige Geschwindigkeit anzeigt
da ist immer eine gewisse Differenz da und je schneller das Auto wird umso größer ist diese Differenz. vllt seid ihr ja 240km/h gefahren unter oben genannten Bedingungen


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn mir wer sagt wo man im Raum Essen problemlos 250km/h+ fahren kann teste ich mal was der 330d(allerdings als Cabrio) meiner Mutter so bringt.
Irgend einen Nutzen muss es ja haben dass sie extra die Versicherung gewechselt hat so dass ich ihn auch wieder fahren darf .


----------



## emmaspapa (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn mir wer sagt wo man im Raum Essen problemlos 250km/h+ fahren kann teste ich mal was der 330d(allerdings als Cabrio) meiner Mutter so bringt.
> Irgend einen Nutzen muss es ja haben dass sie extra die Versicherung gewechselt hat so dass ich ihn auch wieder fahren darf .



Ist ja putzig, ist der Kleine etwa noch zu jung oder hat er schon einiges gegen die Wand gesetzt  Ist aber auch schon komisch , relativ dickes Auto fahren und an der Versicherung sparen


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Zu jung für die ganzen Sparklauseln. Heutzutage muss man es der Versicherung ja ausdrücklichen melden wenn einer der Fahrer unter 23 ist.

Der Versicherer bei dem meinem Mutter vorher war hat das Cabrio mit der Limousine in einer Klasse gesteckt welche, da die Limousine ein klassisches Vielfahrerauto ist, extrem hoch lag. Und für jüngere Fahrer wollten die dann noch ein mal fast das Doppelte...
Sie meinte halt mir würde mein Auto reichen, aber 100PS gegen >200 bei nur 400kg mehr sind doch ein Unterschied. 

Um mal wieder auf die Grundfrage des Freds zu kommen:
Einen Ford StreetKA(uraltes Bild von der Handycam):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn mir wer sagt wo man im Raum Essen problemlos 250km/h+ fahren kann teste ich mal was der 330d(allerdings als Cabrio) meiner Mutter so bringt.
> Irgend einen Nutzen muss es ja haben dass sie extra die Versicherung gewechselt hat so dass ich ihn auch wieder fahren darf .



Fahr mal runter nach bottrop, also bottroper str. und dann fährst immer weiter grade aus !

i.wann kommt ne aral tankstelle... da biegste dann links ab, und fährst auch immer weiter gerade aus..

Dann fährst du auf die A2, am besten Sonntags, so gegen 10uhr morgens


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer, der mich und meine Vorlieben Versteht
> 
> Wir hatten selber mal 2 BMW's, einen 320D (136PS),  und einen 330D (184PS) Turbo-Motor....  ich glaube... mehr brauch ich nicht sagen
> 
> Der 330D ist locker seine 260 gerannt... da ging die tachonadel weiter, als das tacho selbst



330d e46 touring (verkauft, bin kein touring-mensch)
130i 5-türer (totalschaden unverschuldet)
...und jetzt mein diesel coupe.


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn mir wer sagt wo man im Raum Essen problemlos 250km/h+ fahren kann teste ich mal was der 330d(allerdings als Cabrio) meiner Mutter so bringt.
> Irgend einen Nutzen muss es ja haben dass sie extra die Versicherung gewechselt hat so dass ich ihn auch wieder fahren darf .




Nicht gerade in Essen, aber auf dem Messeschnellweg in Hannover habe ich schon mal 328 km/h auf der Uhr gehabt. Wie gut, dass dort nur Tempo 100 ist. Nicht auszudenken, wenn da noch wer so schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre. ^^

PS: Endlich mal wieder ein Bild hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nicht gerade in Essen, aber auf dem Messeschnellweg in Hannover habe ich schon mal 328 km/h auf der Uhr gehabt. Wie gut, dass dort nur Tempo 100 ist. Nicht auszudenken, wenn da noch wer so schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre. ^^


 
Aha, du warst das also.


----------



## Fransen (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nicht gerade in Essen, aber auf dem Messeschnellweg in Hannover habe ich schon mal 328 km/h auf der Uhr gehabt. Wie gut, dass dort nur Tempo 100 ist. Nicht auszudenken, wenn da noch wer so schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre. ^^



Mit was für einem Auto?!?
Meine schnellste (mitfahrt) war 320km/h, aber auf einem Flugplatz.

->Auto war ein SLR McLaren...


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hast du mich etwa erkannt? Ich war doch auf der Flucht....

EDIT: BMW M6 - getunt ~600 PS und keine Begrenzung mehr


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Hast du mich etwa erkannt? Ich war doch auf der Flucht....
> 
> EDIT: BMW M6 - getunt ~600 PS und keine Begrenzung mehr



oller angeber.


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Niiiieeeee. Lass mir doch wenigstens ab und an die Freude, aus meinen Studentenalltag zu entfliehen und nicht auf den Zug warten zu müssen.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> ... und nicht auf den Zug warten zu müssen.


...weil das rad geklaut wurde?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ...weil das rad geklaut wurde?


 
Er hat die Gleise geklaut, weil er endlich mal wie auf Schienen fahren wollte.


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Na mit dem Auto fahre ich schon zum Bahnhof. In meinem Alter setzt man sich ja nicht mehr in einen Bus ....um die Nerven zu schonen. Meine japanische Flunder muss dafür herhalten.

PS: ...und mein Fahrrad kann man nicht klauen. Da habe ich selbst im Biergarten immer die Hand drauf.
PPS: Ihr beide seid so gemein zu mir. ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ach was.... das bildest du dir nur ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wir sind extrem nett. 

Das erste, was beim C-Max geändert werden muss, ist das Fahrwerk. Für mich eine Nummer zu weich das ganze.
Dummerweise kostet was von Koni gleich mal wieder 2300€.


----------



## Fabian (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Klutten
Wo haste den denn aufgetrieben


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ausgeliehen von einem Freund. Leider hat er den Münchner Flieger vor ein paar Wochen gegen einen jüngeren und ungetunten M6 eingetauscht. Das war allerdings auch dringend nötig, da der "alte" schon 2 Jahre alt war.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ausgeliehen von einem Freund. Leider hat er den Münchner Flieger vor ein paar Wochen gegen einen jüngeren und ungetunten M6 eingetauscht. Das war allerdings auch dringend nötig, da der "alte" schon 2 Jahre alt war.


boa schon 2 JAhre alt?
das ist ja schrecklich, ist er sich da nicht komisch drinne Vorgekommen
würd ich nie machen in nem Auto rumfahren das älter ist als 6 Monate


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Manche Dinge müssen wir Normalsterbliche nicht verstehen.

EDIT: Etwas gegen das Ganze OT hier


----------



## Fabian (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das wird dann wohl ein"Bonze" sein der freund oder?
Der M6 ist aber auch ein geiles geschoss


----------



## tj3011 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@DanielX
Hier sind die Bilder von meinem Kofferraum ist gerade nicht ganz aufgeräumt bin was am umbauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch ein bild von vorne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dann schreibe ich doch jetzt nach 6 langen Monaten auch mal in diesen Thread.

Da ich leider noch zu jung bin, um Auto oder Fuehrerschein zu besitzen, kann ich im Moment nur von Familien-Autos und meinen Wuenschen sprechen. Bis zum Fuehrerschein sind es jedoch nur noch grob 11 Monate. 

Um eins vorweg zu sagen: So ziemlich meine ganze Familie sind Audi-Fans - inklusive mir.

Darum ist das jetzige Auto meines Vaters auch ein Audi A6, Baujahr '07, jedoch schon mit '08-Ausstattung. Ausgestattet ist die Kiste mit einem 3.0 TDI.

Das Auto meiner Mutter ist ein VW Golf Plus, ausgestattet mit einem 2.0 TDI.

_- Bild entfernt -_

Meine Wuensche fuer meine eigenen, spaeteren Autos gehen hoch hinaus. 
Am Anfang wuerde ich gerne irgendwas billiges haben, jedoch traeume ich davon, eines Tages mit einem A8 ueber die Strassen zu brettern.
Einen Lamborghini in meiner Garage zu haben ist einer meiner weiteren Traeume, aber bis dahin dauert es dann dann wohl doch noch 40+ Jahre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hmm, Diesel? 
Sowas kommt bei mir nicht auf den Hof.


----------



## Fransen (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, Diesel?
> Sowas kommt bei mir nicht auf den Hof.



Doch, Diesel Rulez...
Ich persönlich mag Diesel sehr gerne, wenn ich auch leider noch keinen Führerschein habe...

Aber es dauert auch bei mir nur noch knappe 7/8Monate...


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Kennt ihr den schon?

Kolbenfresser? Am Öl kanns nicht gelegen haben, war ja keins drin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Fährt hier jemand 'nen TSi und friert sich momentan den Popo im Auto ab, weils nicht warm wird?
VW 1.4 TSI: Eiskalt abserviert | auto motor und sport


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Immerhin frieren die Autos nicht mehr ein wie vor ein paar Jahren. ^^

Allerdings, woher soll die Wärme kommen? Wo wenig Sprit verbrannt wird, wird auch wenig Wärme produziert. So ist das nun mal. Wäre der Wirkungsgrad eines modernen Otto-Motors zudem noch höher, würde noch weniger Wärme nach Außen gelangen. Irgendwie lustig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Allerdings, woher soll die Wärme kommen?


Abgassystem bzw Turbo.

Hier wird genug Wärme erzeugt, die man durch 'nen Wärmetauscher jagen könnte, um Luft zu erwärmen, a la Käfer oder so.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand 'nen TSi und friert sich momentan den Popo im Auto ab, weils nicht warm wird?
> VW 1.4 TSI: Eiskalt abserviert | auto motor und sport



Na, grast du momentan alle "deine" Foren ab um die Meldung zu verbreiten?
Im übrigen, ja ich fahre einen TSi (1,8er) und der ist relativ schnell auf Temperatur und die Sitzheizung erledigt ihr übriges.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du fährst maximal einen Turbo FSI, aber keinen TSI!
Das sind nämlich nur die 1.4l Motoren mit Kompressor und Turbo, der kleine ist z.B: kein TSI sondern nur ein T-FSI.
Anyway: andere Hersteller zeigen ja auch, das man mit ähnlich geringem Spritverbrauch auch schnell warm werden, z.B. Hondas 1.8l Civic.
Hier hätte VW im Zweifel halt 'ne elektrische Heizung in den Motor einbauen müssen, wie mans bei Dieseln ja schon macht (unser Avensis T22 Diesel hatte auch 'ne halbe Standheizung drin, ist bei Dieseln auch allgemein üblich)...

Ist aber auch interessant, was die Redakteure alles über VW schreiben, wenn der Druck, mal etwas schlechteres zu schreiben, gerad mal etwas höher ist, wie es im Moment, dank des Sterns der Fall ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist aber auch interessant, was die Redakteure alles über VW schreiben, wenn der Druck, mal etwas schlechteres zu schreiben, gerad mal etwas höher ist, wie es im Moment, dank des Sterns der Fall ist.


 
Die Hälfte der Leute kamen bestimmt von "Auto Bild"


----------



## roadgecko (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich habe natürlich (wie denn mit 16 xD) noch kein Auto.
Aber morgen hole ich mit meinem Bruder dieses schicke Gefährt ab.
Echt schön das Auto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg.


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Echt winzig - sieht aber trotzdem echt nett aus mit den weißen Streifen.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja das wird ein ST sein da sind die Streifen serienmäßig
und der Motor ist für das kleine Ding auch nicht gerade untermotorisiert


----------



## roadgecko (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> naja das wird ein ST sein da sind die Streifen serienmäßig
> und der Motor ist für das kleine Ding auch nicht gerade untermotorisiert



Woher ihr das nur immer wisst... ^^

Ford Fiesta 2.0 ST
Leistung:                                   110/150                                      (kW/PS) 

     Fahrzeugausstattung: 


ABS
Airbag
Alufelgen
Beifahrer Airbag
Bordcomputer
Elektr. Einparkhilfe
Elektr. Fensterheber
elektr. Stabilitätsprog. (ESP)
Klima
Klimaautomatik
Lederausstattung


Navigationssystem
Nebelscheinwerfer
Radio
Radio/CD
Schiebedach
Seitenairbags
Servolenkung
Sitzheizung
Traktionskontrolle
Wegfahrsperre
Zentralverriegelung



Spoiler



Karosserie: 3-türig, Park-Pilot-System hinten, GT-Streifen, Fußmatten im ST-Design, Blaupunkt Navigationssystem, beheizbare Sitze vorn, Klimaautomatik, AUX-Eingang, Dachspoiler in Wagenfarbe lackiert, Schiebedach, Stoßfänger ST-lackiert, ST-Lederlenkrad, Fahrersitz höhenverstellbar, Seitenscheibe ab 2. Sitzreihe + Heckscheibe getönt, Frontscheibe beheizbar, Fensterheber vorn elektrisch, 3. Kopfstütze hinten, LMF 7 x 17" im 11 Speichendesign, Zentralverriegelung + Fernbedienung, Mobiltelefonvorbereitung BT, Nebelscheinwerfer, Scheibenwischer mit Regensensor, Scheinwerfer-Assistent mit Tag-/Nachtsensor, Aussenspiegel elektrisch + beheizbar + anklappbar, ESP, ASR, EBA, ABS, Bordcomputer, Kopf-/Schulterairbag, Lederpaket schwarz ST, Auspuffblende verchromt, Seitenzierleiste + Türgriffe + Seitenschweller in Wagenfarbe lackiert



So ich hoffe genug Infos


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Von Bochum aus braucht ihr nur knapp 45 Minuten bis zur Nordschleife. Gebt dem Kleinen mal die Sporen - viel Spaß.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, erstmal einfahren - 2500-5000km, je nach Hersteller.

Die Steuergeräte geben ja auch erst nach einiger Zeit die volle Leistung frei...


----------



## roadgecko (22. Januar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Von Bochum aus braucht ihr nur knapp 45 Minuten bis zur Nordschleife. Gebt dem Kleinen mal die Sporen - viel Spaß.



LOL ?

Laut dem Falk routenplaner sind es ca 161km. Wenn man die in 45min schaffne will musst du ca.200 fahren da ist der Tank schnell leer 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal einfahren - 2500-5000km, je nach Hersteller.
> 
> Die Steuergeräte geben ja auch erst nach einiger Zeit die volle Leistung frei...



Ist en gebrauchter hat momentan 14.000 km weg.

FU** doppelpoast. Habs grad erst gemerkt. Kommt nicht wieder vor.
In der "Eile" habe ich mich mit Ändern und zitieren vertan.
_Olstyle EDIT: nicht mehr  <- Danke ^^
_


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du fährst maximal einen Turbo FSI, aber keinen TSI!



Bist du sicher?
Warum steht dann das auf meinem Motor?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das sind nämlich nur die 1.4l Motoren mit Kompressor und Turbo, der kleine ist z.B: kein TSI sondern nur ein T-FSI.



Im übrigen heißt auch der 1,4er ohne Kompressor TSi, bzw. heißen alle TSi's TSi ausser bei Audi. Die nennen sie TFSi.

Hier noch ein Auszug aus der aktuellen Preisliste des Sciroccos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Owned.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

durchaus.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Korb.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Yes!
gleich gehts ab zur Probefahrt mit meinem zukünftigen Auto


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Yes!
> gleich gehts ab zur Probefahrt mit meinem zukünftigen Auto


Viel Spaß mit deinem Subaru.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit deinem Subaru.


werde ich hoffentlich haben


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> werde ich hoffentlich haben



Beachte, die Richtgeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen ist 130.


----------



## Fabian (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wie gesagt "Richtgeschwindigkeit"


----------



## Alex89 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich bin 2-rädrig und ab morgen auch 4-rädrig unterwegs 

Mein 2-Rad ist ein Mockick: Simson S50N BJ 1977
Kompletter neuaufbau von 2004-2006

Mein 4-Rad ist ein Mitsubishi Colt 1.3 BJ 1999

Im Anhang sind ein paar Bilder vom meinem MoBBed

MfG Alex


----------



## Zoon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bist du sicher?
> Warum steht dann das auf meinem Motor?:
> 
> Im übrigen heißt auch der 1,4er ohne Kompressor TSi, bzw. heißen alle TSi's TSi ausser bei Audi. Die nennen sie TFSi.
> ...



Tja wie in meinem letzten Post schon erwähnt "VW ist das NVidia der Autoindustrie" also Namens - Bezeichnungswirrwarr deluxe.

Der 2.0 TFSI mit 200 PS läuft bei VW als TSI, bei Audi halt als TFSI 

Edith: Simson FTW


----------



## Haekksler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Also ich bin 2-rädrig und ab morgen auch 4-rädrig unterwegs
> 
> Mein 2-Rad ist ein Mockick: Simson S50N BJ 1977
> Kompletter neuaufbau von 2004-2006
> ...



boah, das moped is ja klasse :] wo findet man in ba-wü eigentlich s50, bzw. s51 ?


----------



## Alex89 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Haekksler schrieb:


> boah, das moped is ja klasse :]wokann findet man in ba-wü eigentlich s50, bzw. s51 ?


Die hab ich mir von "Drüben" mitgebracht, als ich 2002 nach BaWü gezogen bin 
Ich überleg mir mein Moped zu verkaufen, bin mir aba nicht so recht sicher!
Die sind eig leicht bei diversen Internet-Suchmaschinen für Kraftfahrzeuge zu finden  Halt nur nich in diesem Zustand 
Freut mich dass sie dir gefällt!

Kann ja auf Wunsch mal ein Video vom Sound reinstellen als der Dämpfereinsatz kaputt war 

MfG Alex


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bist du sicher?


Ja, bin ich, denn das ist das was ein Besitzer des 1.4l mit 122PS gesagt hat.
In der Anleitung steht z.B. drin, das das als TFSI läuft.
VW-Konzern sagt TOYOTA Kampf an. Bis 2018 weltweit die Nr.1 : Seite 804 : Toyota
Warum steht dann das auf meinem Motor?[/QUOTE]
Weil VW selbst keine Ahnung hat, was sie denn nun machen?
Und TSI ist halt ein Werbungsträger, da kann man die Kunden halt mal ein wenig verarschen.

Merke:
TSI = Kompressor mit Turbo
TFSI = FSI mit Turbo.


----------



## Haekksler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Die hab ich mir von "Drüben" mitgebracht, als ich 2002 nach BaWü gezogen bin
> Ich überleg mir mein Moped zu verkaufen, bin mir aba nicht so recht sicher!
> Die sind eig leicht bei diversen Internet-Suchmaschinen für Kraftfahrzeuge zu finden  Halt nur nich in diesem Zustand
> Freut mich dass sie dir gefällt!
> ...



mhm jaa bei mobile.de, ebay motors usw. findet man da einige, halt nicht in baden württemberg ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Merke:
> TSI = Kompressor mit Turbo
> TFSI = FSI mit Turbo.



So sympathisch mir deine geistlosen Hasstiraden sind. Aber in meiner Bestellung steht TSi, auf meinem Auftrag steht TSi, auf meiner Rechnung steht TSi und auf meinem Motor auch. Ebenso wird es sich bei meinem neuen Wagen verhalten, dort kann ich es bis jetzt bis zur Auftragsbestätigung nachvollziehen, da Rechnung und Fahrzeug noch nicht da sind.

Also sieh es ein, ausser bei Audi verwendet augenscheinlich kein Unternehmen der VW Gruppe noch die Bezeichnung TFSi. Unabahängig davon ob nun Turbo, Turbo + Kompressor, oder nur Kompressor. Es ist und bleibt TSi.


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Name ist und bleibt TSI, ja. Die Technik die dahintersteckt allerdings nicht... Ursprünglich als doppelgeladen eingeführt, tragen heute alle Turbo(+Kompressor)-Motoren im VW Konzern die Bezeichnung. Ausnahme bleibt, wie schon erwähnt, Audi. Hier ist man noch korrekt


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ausnahme bleibt, wie schon erwähnt, Audi. Hier ist man noch korrekt



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, da (T)FSi für den Schichtladebetrieb stand und eben diesen verwendet kein aktueller TSi Motor mehr.


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, da (T)FSi für den Schichtladebetrieb stand und eben diesen verwendet kein aktueller TSi Motor mehr.


Aber man führt eine klare Trennung und verschaukelt nicht die "unwissenden" Kunden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Aber man führt eine klare Trennung und verschaukelt nicht die "unwissenden" Kunden.



Also jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, glaubst du das irgendjemand ein Auto für mindestens 20.000 Euro kauft und in allen dazugehörigen Gesprächen wird nichtmal erwähnt ob es sich um einen Turbo-/ Turbo+Kompressor-/ BiTurbo oder Kompressormotor handelt? Bzw. wenn sich jemand überhaupt nicht für seinene eigenen Wagen interessiert, wo wird er dann verschaukelt? Vor allem da der Turbo+Kompressor noch zu den günstigsten TSi Motoren gehört, der teuerste ist der V10 BiTurbo im RS6.

Das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## Alex89 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier mal trotzdem das Video, auch wenns niemand ausdrücklich gewüscht hat 

*Boxen ganz laut aufdrehen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYtOA_TeSEs

MfG Alex


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, glaubst du das irgendjemand ein Auto für mindestens 20.000 Euro kauft und in allen dazugehörigen Gesprächen wird nichtmal erwähnt ob es sich um einen Turbo-/ Turbo+Kompressor-/ BiTurbo oder Kompressormotor handelt?


Nein, ich gehe aber immer vom worst-Case aus. Zumal der Ausdruck vornehmlich auf potenzielle Kunden "wirkt" und ködert. Aber am Ende ist jeder selber Schuld, der sich nicht damit beschäftigt. Ich jedenfalls bin für offene Modellpolitik


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

so gerade von der "besichtigung des Imprezas zurück und ich muss sagen 
er zieht ganz gut dafür das er "nur" 125 PS hat hehehe


----------



## SilentKilla (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> so gerade von der "besichtigung des Imprezas zurück und ich muss sagen
> er zieht ganz gut dafür das er "nur" 125 PS hat hehehe



Türlich zieht der obwohl "nur" 125 PS. Was glaubst du, wie groß meine Augen wurden, als ich von 50 PS Fiesta auf 136 PS Benz umgestiegen bin. 
Ich hoffe er gefällt dir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Türlich zieht der obwohl "nur" 125 PS. Was glaubst du, wie groß meine Augen wurden, als ich von 50 PS Fiesta auf 136 PS Benz umgestiegen bin.
> Ich hoffe er gefällt dir.


 
Was glaubst du, wie groß meine Augen werden, seit ich einen Corsa fahre und mein Astra OPC in der Werkstatt steht..... 
Als ob der LKW auch beschleunigt.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

der Gefällt nicht nur mir sondern auch meinem Vater.
Er ist als erster gefahren und nach 30 Minuten wollte er sich nicht überreden lassen das ich mal fahren darf.
dann nach ner 3/4 Stunde und nen bisl Sprit weniger durfte ich auch mal MEIN zukünftiges Auto fahren.
Schade das der Tank nur noch ein kleines bisl Gefüllt war sonst wäre ich länger als 20 Minuten gefahren 
aber er hat mich in diesen 20 Minuten total von sich überzeugt.
Diese Laufruhe und dieser Sound des Boxermotors ist einfach Traumhaft
leider hat es heute Vormittag bei uns geschneit und das liegt jetzt noch auf der Gasse 
also hab ich lieber nen Weng vorsichtiger gemacht  soll ja nicht kaputt gehen das gute Stück.

Am Donnerstag kann ich ihn dann holen 
aber vorher natürlich noch das Geld überweißen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> leider hat es heute Vormittag bei uns geschneit und das liegt jetzt noch auf der Gasse
> also hab ich lieber nen Weng vorsichtiger gemacht  soll ja nicht kaputt gehen das gute Stück.


 
Wieso vorsichtiger?
Die Klitsche hat doch Allradantrieb, also immer fest druff.


----------



## v3rtex (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn er wegen Glatteis in der Leitplanke hängt hilft der Allrad auch nix mehr


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso vorsichtiger?
> Die Klitsche hat doch Allradantrieb, also immer fest druff.


Ich geb dir gleich Klitsche

wieso hast du eig nen Corsa bekommen (ich vermute jetzt mal ein ganz großes Modell mit 95PS )
ich dachte wenn man nen Astra OPC fährt bekommt man mindestens nen Corsa OPC

und zu dem Allrad.
gemerckt habe ich davon nicht viel weil doch alles recht trocken war und ich nicht wirklich im Grenzberreich gefahren bin, denn ich habe ja meinen Lappen noch nicht sooo lange.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



v3rtex schrieb:


> Wenn er wegen Glatteis in der Leitplanke hängt hilft der Allrad auch nix mehr


 
Doch, doch, sieht einfach fetter aus, wenn ein Allradwagen in den Leitplanken hängt, außerdem ist das Gelächter größer. 



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich Klitsche


 
*noch versuch schnell wegzulauf* 



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wieso hast du eig nen Corsa bekommen (ich vermute jetzt mal ein ganz großes Modell mit 95PS )
> ich dachte wenn man nen Astra OPC fährt bekommt man mindestens nen Corsa OPC


 
Na ja, den kleinsten Corsa bekommen, mit nichts drinne. 
War der letzte Wagen, den der Händler noch hatte.
Na ja, bevor ich Toyota fahren muss..... 
(den hätte ich kriegen können)



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> und zu dem Allrad.
> gemerckt habe ich davon nicht viel weil doch alles recht trocken war und ich nicht wirklich im Grenzberreich gefahren bin, denn ich habe ja meinen Lappen noch nicht sooo lange.


 
Allrad ist cool, hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert, aber der Grenzbereich ist enger als bei anderen Antrieben. Gerade als Fahranfänger ist das tükisch, du merkst erst, dass der Wagen abgeht, wenn er abgeht und du es nicht mehr kontrollieren kannst.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja ich muss sagen in einer Kurve war ich ganz kurz im "Grenzbereich" (wahrscheinlich nicht fürs Auto dafür aber für mich als Fahranfänger ).
die Straße war frei aber eben etwas Nass, mit unseren Mazdas lässt sich die Kurve mit 70 noch relativ nehmen (im Sommer und bei trockener Bahn).
Ich natürlich auf 60 runtergebremst und kurz vor Kurvenausgang kommt doch nicht so ein Heini mit Fernlicht um die Kurve geflogen  also ich versucht mich an der rechten Fahrbahnbegrenzung zu orientieren und dabei etwas nach rechts gekommen und genau an dieser Stelle was noch ein bisschen Schnee in der Mitte meines Fahrstreifens, da bin ich draufgekommen.
Da hatte ich schon ein bisl Bammel und habe etwas stärker eingelenkt weil ich gemerkt habe das es den Karren nach außen trägt, dann auf einmal wieder Voller Grip und weiter gings


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dann musst du mal dringend zur Nordschleife und ausprobieren.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

erstmal kommt irgendwann nen Fahrsicherheitstraining (am besten 2 einmal vom ADAC und dann eins von Subaru mit WRX STI )


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das erste Auto bei Schnee ein zu fahren kenn ich irgendwo her...

An meinem 18. gabs auch geschlossene Schneedecke. Wie gut dass ich mir die Winterreifen erst im nächsten Winter kaufen wollte. Wer rechnet auch damit Mitte März noch mal richtig Winter zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> An meinem 18. gabs auch geschlossene Schneedecke. Wie gut dass ich mir die Winterreifen erst im nächsten Winter kaufen wollte. Wer rechnet auch damit Mitte März noch mal richtig Winter zu haben.


 
Hier im Norden gibts eh kaum noch Schnee, also reichen auch völlig abgefahrene Sommerreifen.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ne Winterreifen sind zum Glück drauf (für 150€ haben noch gut Profil sind aber leider schon 5 JAhre alt , naja diesen und nächsten Winter reichen die hoffe ich nochmal

das geilst an dem Auto finde ich bisher sind sowieso die Rahmenlosen Seitenfenster


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, da (T)FSi für den Schichtladebetrieb stand und eben diesen verwendet kein aktueller TSi Motor mehr.


Den hat auch kein Aktueller FSI Motor mehr!
Den Schichtladebetrieb gabs nur in dem Motor, der im 4er Golf eingebaut wurd.


McZonk schrieb:


> Aber am Ende ist jeder selber Schuld, der sich nicht damit beschäftigt.


So wie meine Tante, der solangsam auch klar wird, das sie sich kein gutes Auto gekauft hat..
Insbesondere die Windanfälligkeit ist hier ein nicht ganz unwichtiges Thema...

Vielleicht hätt sie vorher 'ne ausgiebige Probefahrt machen sollen...


----------



## roadgecko (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Fiesta ST ist nun gut angekommen.
Mit dem Fahrwerk liegt das Auto wie ein Go-Cart auf der Straße 
Die Innenausstattung kann auch überzeugen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Der Fiesta ST ist nun gut angekommen.
> Mit dem Fahrwerk liegt das Auto wie ein Go-Cart auf der Straße
> Die Innenausstattung kann auch überzeugen


 
Ford ist auch OK, wenn es den Focus RS mit 300PS gegeben hätte, wäre es meiner geworden, so wurde es dann ein Astra OPC.

Meine Frau hat sich den C-Max 2.0 Ghia gekauft, tolles Auto,
mir aber zu langsam.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Der Fiesta ST ist nun gut angekommen.
> Mit dem Fahrwerk liegt das Auto wie ein Go-Cart auf der Straße
> Die Innenausstattung kann auch überzeugen


Der Impreza muss ich sagen ist was Fahrwerk angeht ganz schön hart für seine 125PS dafür schwankt er nicht so umher wie unsere Mazdas (626 und 323), das liegt aber auch am niedrigen Schwerpunkt des Boxers und wie der schnurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt wie ein Kätzchen 
Die Innenausstattung kann auch Überzeugen.
besonders was ich geil finde ist das das 2001/2002er Baujahr ne Serienmäßige Klimaautomatik hat
habe ich schon erwähnt das ich in dem Katalog kein zubehör finden konnte für welches man aufpreis zahlen musste außer für die Metallic Lackierung, das nene ich mal Top nicht wie bei deutschen Autos ala VW,Audi,BMWund Mercedes wo man den Preis des Autos mal so eben verdoppeln kann nur weil man nen CD Radio zu Klimaanlage dazu will


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie sieht es denn mit Schiebedach, ESP und Frontscheibenheizung aus?


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ESP gibts überhaupt nicht *angst hab* 
wir sind ein ESP freie Haushalt 

und Frontscheibenheitzung hat sogar unser Mazda 323F
aber ja der Impreza hat auch Frontscheibenheitzung


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ESP gibts überhaupt nicht *angst hab*
> wir sind ein ESP freie Haushalt
> 
> und Frontscheibenheitzung hat sogar unser Mazda 323F
> aber ja der Impreza hat auch Frontscheibenheitzung


 
Hat der neue Ford auch, klasse Idee. 
Allerdings nicht so wichtig, weil wir zwei Garagen haben.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wir eigentlich auch aber wir müssten unsere Scheune (dient sehr gut als Garage für 1 Auto, 2 Autos würden aber reinpassen) erstmal ausmissten damit wir mein Auto dann reinbekommen würden, damit dann der 323 der Impreza und der Anhänger Platz hätten und dann wäre noch ordentlich Platz für ne kleine Werkstatt in der Hütte
aber ne meine Eltern müssen ja die unverbauten Steine vom Anbau den sie 1998 am Haus durchgeführt haben horten 
also muss der Scobby diesen Winter (der hoffentlich nicht mehr lange dauert) draußen nächtigen


----------



## roadgecko (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ford ist auch OK, wenn es den Focus RS mit 300PS gegeben hätte, wäre es meiner geworden, so wurde es dann ein Astra OPC.
> 
> Meine Frau hat sich den C-Max 2.0 Ghia gekauft, tolles Auto,
> mir aber zu langsam.



Focus RS ? 300 PS ? Kein Problem mit dem nötigen Kleingeld.
Ford Focus RS - 2009 wird's ultimativ - News - autobild.de

Den 2009er RS finde ich auch hammer "geil" 

Hier ein Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ach damit will man doch sowieso nur Konkurrent für den Subaru Impreza WRX STI *spielen* *toternstmein*


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Die Farbe ist mir eine Nummer zu heftig. 
und der Heckflügel auch.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist mir eine Nummer zu heftig.
> und der Heckflügel auch.


das Auto würde mit der Farbe total gut zu Mirrors Edge passen, gell


----------



## roadgecko (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist mir eine Nummer zu heftig.
> und der Heckflügel auch.



Die 300 Pferdchen wollen ja irgendwie auf die Straße gebracht werden 
Mh... wie beim "alten" ST ist die farbe natürlich alles andere als normal.
Aber finde sie ganz ok. In Echt wirkt das eh anders.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Die 300 Pferdchen wollen ja irgendwie auf die Straße gebracht werden
> Mh... wie beim "alten" ST ist die farbe natürlich alles andere als normal.
> Aber finde sie ganz ok. In Echt wirkt das eh anders.


 
Sieht eh noch ein wenig nach Studie aus.
Den RS oder ST hatte ich auch im Blickfeld, es gab aber damals keinen 300PS Kit.
Heute gibt es welche von Wolf und Richter, wenn ich nicht falsch liege.
Mein Bekannter hat einen Richter Escort Cosworth und das Teil ist die sprichwörtliche Hölle auf Rädern.
Dagegen sehen ich mit meinem OPC kein Land.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

haben eigentlich alle Cosworth so nen "süßen kleinen" Heckspoiler


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> haben eigentlich alle Cosworth so nen "süßen kleinen" Heckspoiler


 
Nö, den kannst du nehmen oder nicht, ist aufpreisfrei.
Mein Bekannter hat keinen drauf.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wen man den nicht draufhat ist das aber sicherlich nicht gerade abtriebsfreundlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wen man den nicht draufhat ist das aber sicherlich nicht gerade abtriebsfreundlich


 
Den Flügel brauchen nur Rallye Leute, der gemeine Autobahnheizer braucht den nicht.
Hier, guck dir mal an, wie der abgeht, das will ich für meinen OPC auch haben. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clzt7sgYYjw


----------



## roadgecko (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Flügel brauchen nur Rallye Leute, der gemeine Autobahnheizer braucht den nicht.
> Hier, guck dir mal an, wie der abgeht, das will ich für meinen OPC auch haben.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clzt7sgYYjw



Ich glaub der geht gut. 
Entweder viel PS unter der habe oder die Übersetzung ist so niedrig eingestellt das schon bei 100km/h schluß ist


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hö
lol da war nen Auto? 
alter der ging ja ab wie Schmidts Katz 

achso Quanti wieso eigentlich keinen Ford Mustang?
für den gabs doch sicher 350PS Kits  (hab jetzt mal das mehrgewicht mit eingerechnet da müssten ja 350 PS hinkommen xD)


----------



## roadgecko (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich habnoch was zum 2009´er Focus gefunden:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cMIRgCJXGsQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cMIRgCJXGsQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3qmcuP_CqU0&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3qmcuP_CqU0&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Da sieht das grün wie gesagt besser aus. Ist etwas "minzlicher"


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Da sieht das grün wie gesagt besser aus. Ist etwas "minzlicher"


das liegt aber an der Messebeleuchtung auf der Straße würde es wieder total anders aussehen als im Video und auf dem Bild
was ich geil finde bei Messen ist das die Beleuchtung dort so geil ist das man jetzt nen VW Käfer auf ne Bühne stellen könnte und man würde fast denken das Auto wäre eine Weltneuheit


----------



## Haekksler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Hier mal trotzdem das Video, auch wenns niemand ausdrücklich gewüscht hat
> 
> *Boxen ganz laut aufdrehen*
> 
> ...


yeah !
geil


----------



## Demcy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

MX5 + BMW Cabrio fürn sommer
BMW Touring Winter und Familie


----------



## Zoon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, da (T)FSi für den Schichtladebetrieb stand und eben diesen verwendet kein aktueller TSi Motor mehr.



TFSI - Turbocharged Fuel Stratified Injection, also der normale Turbomotor mit Benzindirekteinspritzung wie der im GTi mit 200 PS. Ursprünglich hats als FSI angefangen im Golf IV mit 115 PS, dan später der 2.0 FSI mit 150 beides die Saugmotoren.

Der "doppelt geladene" (Tubro + Kompressor) hieß schon immer TSI, aber jetzt verschachteln die halt den bishherigen TFSI als TSI - allright - ungefähr genauso als zu einer Zeit wo es 3 verschiedene 8800GTS (eigtl. sogar 4, die G80 mit 96 bzw. 116 Shadern mitgezählt  ) gab, von außen nicht zu unterscheiden und der Händler konnte den Kunden sonstewas von Sonnemondundsterne aufdrücken.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, den kleinsten Corsa bekommen, mit nichts drinne.
> War der letzte Wagen, den der Händler noch hatte.



Na dem Händler hätte ich was gehustet, gerade falls der Werkstatttermin für deinen OPC evtl. schon vorher bekannt war, hätt ich mich als Händler nen Arsch aufgerissen und dir zum Beispiel den Insignia V6 Turbo angeboten... deiner hat doch 300+ PS oder?

Stell dir vor du bringst dein GamerPC beim Händler zur Reparatur und kriegst nun ein 486er als Leihgerät - ohne numerischen Coprozessor


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Na dem Händler hätte ich was gehustet, gerade falls der Werkstatttermin für deinen OPC evtl. schon vorher bekannt war, hätt ich mich als Händler nen Arsch aufgerissen und dir zum Beispiel den Insignia V6 Turbo angeboten... deiner hat doch 300+ PS oder?


 
Nö, war unplanmäßig, weil über die Koppel gebrettert und diverses dabei weggeflogen ist. 
War froh, dass der überhaupt noch ein Auto da hatte. 
Sonst hätte ich zu Mietwagenfirma gehen müssen und da standen nur drei Toyotas rum.


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, war unplanmäßig, weil über die Koppel gebrettert und diverses dabei weggeflogen ist.



ähm.... so geht man aber nicht mit seinem "schätzchen" um.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

in oder vor ner Kurve wollte jemand nen LKW überholen und Quanti kamm dann ganz unverhoft entgegen.
da konnte Quanti nur noch ausweichen sonst könnte er hier nicht mehr posten


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ähm.... so geht man aber nicht mit seinem "schätzchen" um.


 
Normaler Weise trete ich nur gegen den Kotflügel. 



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> in oder vor ner Kurve wollte jemand nen LKW überholen und Quanti kamm dann ganz unverhoft entgegen.
> da konnte Quanti nur noch ausweichen sonst könnte er hier nicht mehr posten


 
Genau, der Penner dachte, er schafft die beiden LKWs noch vor der Kurve, hat er aber nicht.
Da guckt man echt blöd aus der Wäsche, wenn dir einer auf deiner Straßenseite entgegen kommt (war ja das erste Mal für mich ). Es gab zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder links vorbei, dann hätte ich aber die LKWs treffen können oder rechts vorbei auf die Koppel.
Die Koppel sah einladender aus. 
Dabei zwei Begrenzungspfosten mitgenommen (die ich natürlich bezahlen muss ) und ab durch die Büsche.
Mit 110km/h auf die Koppel treffen ist echt nicht lustig. 
Die Karre war richtig breit danach.  
Fast 7000€ Schaden.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

und hatt sich das nun geklärt mit der Versicherung? oder darfst du selbst alles Blechen?


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, der Penner dachte, er schafft die beiden LKWs noch vor der Kurve, hat er aber nicht.
> Da guckt man echt blöd aus der Wäsche, wenn dir einer auf deiner Straßenseite entgegen kommt (war ja das erste Mal für mich ). Es gab zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder links vorbei, dann hätte ich aber die LKWs treffen können oder rechts vorbei auf die Koppel.
> Die Koppel sah einladender aus.
> Dabei zwei Begrenzungspfosten mitgenommen (die ich natürlich bezahlen muss ) und ab durch die Büsche.
> ...



Hat der Arsch wenigstens angehalten, oder ist er schön weitergefahren? 
Vor ner Kurve noch eben 2 LKWs überholen und sich dann wundern, wenn Gegenverkehr kommt. Solchen Leuten gehört der Lappen gleich weggenommen und verbrannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> und hatt sich das nun geklärt mit der Versicherung? oder darfst du selbst alles Blechen?


 
Nö, ich hab ja eine Vollkasko, aber der Typ von der Versicherung kommt erst am Montag in die Werkstatt und dann werde ich sehen, was daraus wird.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hat der Arsch wenigstens angehalten, oder ist er schön weitergefahren?
> Vor ner Kurve noch eben 2 LKWs überholen und sich dann wundern, wenn Gegenverkehr kommt. Solchen Leuten gehört der Lappen gleich weggenommen und verbrannt.


 
Nur die LKWs haben gestoppt, der Typ ist mit seinem Benz einfach weiter gefahren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Habt ihr das Kennzeichen gehabt??


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Kennzeichen gehabt??


 
Keine Chance, war ja schon fast dunkel, bei den Scheinwerfern sieht man nicht vom vorderen Schild und das hintere war stark verschmutz, könnte von überall kommen.
Außerdem war es ein silberner Mercedes der C-Klasse (das Vorgängermodel des jetzigen). Die sind recht häufig.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist dann im Grunde ja Fahrerflucht, oder?

Was man da bräuchte ist so eine Art Funksystem. Jedes auto sendet seine ID aus, und Fahrzeuge in direkter Nähe speichern z.B. die letzten 5 IDs, die sie empfangen haben. Bei einem Unfall (muss halt sensorisch irgendwie festgestellt werden ob Kaltverformung etc. vorliegt) werden dann die letzten IDs dauerhaft gespeichert oder ausgegeben. Die Polizei kann das dann auslesen und sieht so Fahrzeuge in direkter Nähe zum Unfallzeitpunkt, so dass Fahrer ermittelt und befragt werden können. Ein Wegfahren wäre dann nutzlos, ebenso eine schnelle Reparatur des Wagens um eine Beteiligung am Unfall zu kaschieren.

Wenn man es richtig reglementiert und einsetzt wäre es Datenschutzrechtlich wohl nicht bedenklicher als manch andere Sachen. Man könnte es natürlich noch weiter treiben und Positionsdaten im Auto sammeln, um Schuldfragen eindeutig zu klären (indem man Position und Geschwindigkeit beteiligter Fahrzeuge rekonstruiert)

Nummernschilder sind eh hässlich und langsam wirklich überholt.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

achja ich habe hier noch ein Bild von meinem kleinen für euch.
da steht er noch in Tiggendorf, also ist nicht von mir das Bild
aber das ist mein Auto welches ich am Donnerstag abholen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist dann im Grunde ja Fahrerflucht, oder?
> 
> Was man da bräuchte ist so eine Art Funksystem. Jedes auto sendet seine ID aus, und Fahrzeuge in direkter Nähe speichern z.B. die letzten 5 IDs, die sie empfangen haben. Bei einem Unfall (muss halt sensorisch irgendwie festgestellt werden ob Kaltverformung etc. vorliegt) werden dann die letzten IDs dauerhaft gespeichert oder ausgegeben. Die Polizei kann das dann auslesen und sieht so Fahrzeuge in direkter Nähe zum Unfallzeitpunkt, so dass Fahrer ermittelt und befragt werden können. Ein Wegfahren wäre dann nutzlos, ebenso eine schnelle Reparatur des Wagens um eine Beteiligung am Unfall zu kaschieren.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: sehr guter vorschlag und mal nen kluger gedankengang, schließlich können die Autos heute ja auch alleine einparken, dann kann man ja sowas auch hinbekommen. Sowas wie ne Blackbox, dass die Daten an das Straßenberkehrsamt oder so sendet.


----------



## 1821984 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Cerespk91:

Gut sieht er ja aus aber 130 PS oder so sind zu wenig für die Optik. Wenn hinten noch STi oder so draufsteht, mach das bloß ab sonst bist du an jeder an jeder Ampel die Lachnr.. Das war jetzt aber nicht negativ gemeint, schön ist das Auto auf jeden!!!


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> achja ich habe hier noch ein Bild von meinem kleinen für euch.
> da steht er noch in Tiggendorf, also ist nicht von mir das Bild
> aber das ist mein Auto welches ich am Donnerstag abholen kann


Sieht gar nicht so übel aus. 
Die Glupschaugen sind Geschmacksache, aber ist besser als beim Toyota Corolla E110. Die ausgestellten Kotflügel (oder Radkästen, weil Kot fliegt ja heutzutage nicht mehr ) sehen nett aus. 130 PS reicht schon, so schwer ist die Limousine ja nicht. Für die kleineren 3er BMWs reichts, und für das erste eigene Auto recihts auch, immerhin muss so ein Kübel ja versichert werden, da sind zuviel PS nicht gut fürs Konto.

Wieviel hast du gezahlt für das gute Stück?


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist schon recht hässlich .. aber wenn er dir gefällt, dann freu ich mich für dich!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Für mich haben Subarus eh Aussenseiter Bonus. Deswegen .


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Für die kleineren 3er BMWs reichts, und für das erste eigene Auto recihts auch, immerhin muss so ein Kübel ja versichert werden, da sind zuviel PS nicht gut fürs Konto.



Naja, falls du diese Aussage auf aktuelle 3er BMWs beziehst dann stimmt sie nicht so ganz, da selbst der schwächste 3er rund eine halbe Sekunde schneller auf 100 beschleunigt.
Hier die Daten: http://www.bmw.de/de/de/newvehicles/3series/sedan/2008/allfacts/engine/technical_data.html

Achso, die Aussage mehr PS gleich mehr Versicherungsbeitrag ist so leider auch falsch, da die Versicherungsbeiträge anhand der Unfallzahlen eines Modells ermittelt werden und nicht nach Motorleistung.
Ich zahlte auch für meinen 165 PS A4 weniger als ein Freund von mir für seinen ~100 PS Polo. Liegt halt an den Typklassen.


----------



## Zoon (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist dann im Grunde ja Fahrerflucht, oder?
> 
> Was man da bräuchte ist so eine Art Funksystem. Jedes auto sendet seine ID aus, und Fahrzeuge in direkter Nähe speichern z.B. die letzten 5 IDs, die sie empfangen haben. Bei einem Unfall (muss halt sensorisch irgendwie festgestellt werden ob Kaltverformung etc. vorliegt) ...



War / bzw. ist doch bei BMW (und Mercedes??) in Erprodung dass die Autos per WLAN sich "unterhalten" und z.B.: der Fahrer übers HUD gewarnt wird "Glatteis in den nächsten 2 km".

@ Ceres: Der Impreza mit den runden Scheinwerfern hat doch was, sieht besser aus als das Facelift danach und der weichgespülte Nachfolger.


----------



## CeresPK (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> @ Cerespk91:
> 
> Gut sieht er ja aus aber 130 PS oder so sind zu wenig für die Optik. Wenn hinten noch STi oder so draufsteht, mach das bloß ab sonst bist du an jeder an jeder Ampel die Lachnr.. Das war jetzt aber nicht negativ gemeint, schön ist das Auto auf jeden!!!


nene die Optik passt schon
hinten steht 2.0GX drauf nix mit STI (war nen Rentnerfahrzeug)
er hat keinen Spoiler und auch keine Lufthutze.
die nächstgrößere Version dieses Baujahres währe dann gleich nen WRX mit Lufthutze auf der Haube und mittlerem Spoiler (der Ubrigens auch beim STI zum einsatz kommt nur bei dem konnte man noch den großen bestellen)

@Adrenalize
Ich bezahle etwa 8600€ für das gute Stück
Versicherung bezahle ich 150€ im *Monat *aber zum Glück habe ich ne hohe Ausbildungsvergütung


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, falls du diese Aussage auf aktuelle 3er BMWs beziehst dann stimmt sie nicht so ganz, da selbst der schwächste 3er rund eine halbe Sekunde schneller auf 100 beschleunigt.
> Hier die Daten: BMW 3er Limousine : Technische Daten


Eher auf die 3er BMWs, in denen halbstarke Clowns sitzen und Rennen veranstalten wollen. Keine Ahnung, ob die die ganz aktuelle Version fahren.



> Achso, die Aussage mehr PS gleich mehr Versicherungsbeitrag ist so leider auch falsch, da die Versicherungsbeiträge anhand der Unfallzahlen eines Modells ermittelt werden und nicht nach Motorleistung.
> Ich zahlte auch für meinen 165 PS A4 weniger als ein Freund von mir für seinen ~100 PS Polo. Liegt halt an den Typklassen.


Gut, der Subaru mag hier auch aus der Reihe tanzen, weil ihn weniger Junge leute fahren. Faustregel ist halt: Wenn das auto bei jungen Fahrern beliebt ist, dann gilt meist mehr PS = mehr Versicherung, weil dann mehr ihr Fahrzeug überschatzen und sich totrasen usw.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gut, der Subaru mag hier auch aus der Reihe tanzen, weil ihn weniger Junge leute fahren. Faustregel ist halt: Wenn das auto bei jungen Fahrern beliebt ist, dann gilt meist mehr PS = mehr Versicherung, weil dann mehr ihr Fahrzeug überschatzen und sich totrasen usw.


 
Ein Kleinwagen mit 150PS ist grundsätzlich in einer höheren Typenklasse als ein Mittelklassewagen mit 150PS.
Für meinen OPC muss ich auch mehr bezahlen als ein anderer für seinen normalen Astra.
Versicherungen denken mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten, mit Realität hat das aber nicht immer was zu tun.


----------



## CeresPK (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich glaube die Typenklassen sind für den Impreza BJ 2001/02 HP:20 TK:21 VK:22
aber leider ist es ja generell so das man für Exotenautos viel mehr Steuern bezahlt als für Golf,Astra und co.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Typenklassen sind für den Impreza BJ 2001/02 HP:20 TK:21 VK:22
> aber leider ist es ja generell so das man für Exotenautos viel mehr Steuern bezahlt als für Golf,Astra und co.


 
Stimmt, sehe ich bei meinen Eltern. Die bezahlen für ihren Lancia einen haufen Geld, gerade weil er sehr selten ist.


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Lohnt sich dann überhaupt noch ein Auto? Irgendwie gibts ja nur negatives zu berichten von den Versicherungen


----------



## CeresPK (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja ich bezahle zum Glück nur so als würde ich mit 100% einsteigen 
weil unsere anderen beiden Autos auch bei der Concordia versichert sind
nächstes JAhr währen es glaube ich sogar nur noch 85% was ich zahlen müsste


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bin auf 60


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Lohnt sich dann überhaupt noch ein Auto? Irgendwie gibts ja nur negatives zu berichten von den Versicherungen


 
Na ja, die Versicherungen zocken die Autofahrer nun mal kräftig ab und weil alle eine Haftpflichtversicherung brauchen, haben sie sogar die staatliche Erlaubnis dafür.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gut, der Subaru mag hier auch aus der Reihe tanzen, weil ihn weniger Junge leute fahren.


Leider nur die Legacys, die Imprezas sind recht teuer in der Versicherung.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dürfte bei Mitsubishi(lies _mit Schuh bisch hi_) und dem Lancer das gleiche sein.
Normalerweise eine "alte Leute Marke", aber das "Ralleymodell" ist nun mal ein Renner unter den kleinen Rasern und so sieht es dann auch bei der Versicherung aus.


----------



## 1821984 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein Polo 6N mit 45 PS ist teurer als nen Ibiza Cupra mit 156 PS und ein MX-5 ist nochmals günstiger als der Cupra!!!
Also mit Exoten oder PS-Zahlen hat das meiner Meinung nach wenig zu tun.
Es geht viel mehr um Statistiken und mit welchen Autos mehr geld von den Versicherungen ausgegeben werden muss.
Also kann genauso gut nen EVO 8 billiger sein als nen Opel Corsa wenn da nicht wieder der Sportwagenzuschlag währe nur zum Beispiel.
(Ich weiß das der EVO teurer ist aber man sollte sich immer bei der Versicherung an hand der Schlüsselnr. erkundigen was ein Auto wirklich kostet im Unterhalt, man wird machmal staunen!)


----------



## CeresPK (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja nen MX5 sieht man ja doch öfter mal als nen überhaupt nen Subaru 
Dochdoch ich denke schon das das was damit zu tun hat wie oft das und das Modell einer Marke hier in Dt. zugelassen wurde 
und dann kommt halt noch der Umstand dazu welche Autos oft von jungen Fahrern gefahren werden und das sind nun viele Polos.
wenn ich mal so bei uns in der Gegend gucke  hier bei uns im Dorf gibts schonmal 2 leute die nen ollen Polo fahren (beides sehr junge Fahrer), und in den Ortschaften um uns rum gurcken auch sehr viele Polos rum (bestimmt 10-15 stück) und über die hälfte ist mit Jungen fahrern besetzt


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, es hängt davon ab wie oft ein Modell in den Unfallstatistiken auftaucht. Und da junge Fahrer relativ gesehen mehr Unfälle bauen laut den Statistiken, hängt es auch indirekt davon ab welche Modelle die jungen Leute versichern. Polo und corsa sind daher verglichen mit anderen Kleinwagen etwas höher eingestuft.
PS-Zahlen spielen dahingehend eine Rolle, dass junge Leute, die Gas geben und deshalb besonders gefährdet sind sich natürlich lieber ein älteres auto mit mehr PS als ein neueres mit wenig PS zulegen.


----------



## CeresPK (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

da wäre dann nur noch diese Exotenregelung die ich noch nicht ganz verstehe
viele Imprezas fahren nicht rum und es hatt auch nicht jeder junge Fahrer das Glück und bekommt so viel Geld wie ich 
also würden Subarus überwiegend von älteren erfahreneren Fahrern gefahren.
also müsste die Versicherung im Prinzip günstiger sein


----------



## 1821984 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> PS-Zahlen spielen dahingehend eine Rolle, dass junge Leute, die Gas geben und deshalb besonders gefährdet sind sich natürlich lieber ein älteres auto mit mehr PS als ein neueres mit wenig PS zulegen.



Warum zum teufel sind dann EVO`s und STi`s und soweiter so ars. teuer?
Will haben so einen. war mal am überlegen ob ich mir nen RX-7 aus USA hole aber das war mir dann doch zu teuer alles.
Nur weil die vom Rally bzw. Rennsport abstammen?

Liegt es am anschaffungspreis der tendenziel wenig leute dazu bewegt sich diese Autos zu kaufen obwohl alle so Ding mal fahren wollen?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie gut dass ich ein "Frauenauto" fahre.
Was besseres kann einem bei der Versicherung gar nicht passieren.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie gut dass ich ein "Frauenauto" fahre.
> Was besseres kann einem bei der Versicherung gar nicht passieren.^^


 
Ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt, die beiden Autos auf meine Frau zuzulassen, aber bisher spielen die Versicherungen nicht mit, weil sie erst 24 ist.
Da müsste ich noch 20 Jahre warten.


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, so genau checke ich das auch nicht. Wenn es rein nach Unfallstatistiken und Kostenabschätzung geht, müssten viele größere Limousinen niedriger eingestuft sei als ein Golf. sind sie aber afaik eher nicht.
Hängt dann vielleicht von den Ersatzteilkosten ab? Oder stufen sie Autos mit mehr PS bzw. Sportmodelle generell höher ein, weil sie sagen "Wer einen Lancer Evo, BMW M5 oder Porsche kauft, der rast damit auch"?
Ich weiß es nicht, bin kein Versicherungsmensch...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Es geht wie immer um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Mit einem größeren Auto fährt man auch mehr Kilometer im Jahr als mit einem kleinen, daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Unfalls höher, ergo muss man mehr bezahlen.
Der Porsche Cayman meines Nachbarn ist sogar billiger als der neue Wagen meiner Frau.


----------



## 1821984 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Man kann ja mal fragen was nen Gallardo mit 540 PS oder so an Unterhalt kostet. Denn wie jeder weis, ist die anschaffung das kleinste Problem nur der Unterhalt kann einen auffressen!!!
Mich würd echt mal Interessieren, wonach das alles nen Rolle spielt.


----------



## CeresPK (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht wie immer um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
> Mit einem größeren Auto fährt man auch mehr Kilometer im Jahr als mit einem kleinen, daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Unfalls höher, ergo muss man mehr bezahlen.
> Der Porsche Cayman meines Nachbarn ist sogar billiger als der neue Wagen meiner Frau.


wo wohnt ihr denn?
du nen OPC und dein Nachbar nen Cayman!
und nen anderer fährt bestimmt noch Ferrari und noch nen andere nen Lambo
Ich besuch dich mal xD


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt, die beiden Autos auf meine Frau zuzulassen, aber bisher spielen die Versicherungen nicht mit, weil sie erst 24 ist.
> Da müsste ich noch 20 Jahre warten.


Auf mich läuft das Auto schon, aber ein kleines Cabrio kostet halt so oder so recht wenig da der "normale" Fahrer als Frau über 30 und damit absolut Unfall resistent geschätzt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf mich läuft das Auto schon, aber ein kleines Cabrio kostet halt so oder so recht wenig da der "normale" Fahrer als Frau über 30 und damit absolut Unfall resistent geschätzt wird.


 
Sowas in die Richtung hat der Versicherungstyp uns auch erzählt.
Auch wenn wir Kinder hätten, würde wir schon besser eingestuft werden, da Eltern anders fahren als welche, die noch keine sind.
Na ja, der C-Max weist ja schon mal darauf hin.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Typenklassen sind für den Impreza BJ 2001/02 HP:20 TK:21 VK:22
> aber leider ist es ja generell so das man für Exotenautos viel mehr Steuern bezahlt als für Golf,Astra und co.


der impreza / lancer sind in der versicherung noch viel zu billig. also ich hab noch keinen der herumfahrenden hecktresen gesehen die auch nur annähernd vernünftig gefahren sind. 



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich bezahle etwa 8600€ für das gute Stück
> Versicherung bezahle ich 150€ im *Monat *aber zum Glück habe ich ne hohe Ausbildungsvergütung



hab ich die randbedingungen wie laufleistung und ausstattung irgendwo überlesen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Versicherung bezahle ich 150€ im *Monat *aber zum Glück habe ich ne hohe Ausbildungsvergütung



Das ist aber schon relativ viel. 
Zum Vergleich mein O2 mit 160 PS kostet mich mit Vollkasko 66,51 Euro im Monat.


----------



## k-b (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich zahl für mein 3er Golf 110 PS TDI der auf 30tkm läuft nur ca. 50 Euro oO Und ich dachte schon, dass wär viel. Meine Freundin für ihren 10 Jahre alten Civic zahlt glaub grad mal die hälfte..


----------



## CeresPK (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon relativ viel.
> Zum Vergleich mein O2 mit 160 PS kostet mich mit Vollkasko 66,51 Euro im Monat.


Ich kann mir aber Vorstellen das du bei der HP schon unter 100% zahlst

@Stormbringer
BJ 5/2002
66000km
was willst du bei Ausstattung hören?
Klimaautomatik, CD-Radio, elktr. Fensterheber vo. u. hi., Alus (fürn Sommer),
die Serienausstattung dieses Baujahres eben nur noch eben mit Metallic-Lackierung Silber.


@all
machen wir mal ne kleine Lehrstunde was am Subaru AWD so schön ist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlaI1gtv1fI&feature


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber Vorstellen das du bei der HP schon unter 100% zahlst



Ich hätte schon seit einen 3/4 Jahr ein Formular von der Versicherung zur Übernahme meines SF zurückschicken sollen, dann wären es nur um die 45,- Euro im Monat. Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit machen........


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hab einen weisen Ford escort RS2000 bj92 hat heut endlich den tüv neu bekommen 
nachdem wir fast 40% vom unterboden neu eingeschweißt haben 

naja was soll ich zu dem sagen das wichtigste 150ps hehe

zahle vierteljährlich ca80€ haftpflicht

was ich bis jetzt alles hatte

Nissan Sunny gti 125ps (1jahr)
Nissan Sunny Coupe 90ps (übergangsauto für grundwehrdienst 1jahr)
Nissan 200sx der mit den klappis 169ps (3,5 jahre)
Swift 54ps die reinste dreckskarre hab aber eins gebraucht (1jahr)
und jetzt den ford seit genau 2jahren als übergang für die schule

was folgt keine ahnung aufjedenfall was in richtung japan mit heckantrieb und genug leistung weil ich vermisse meinen 200sx  
und frontantrieb kotzt mich voll an 

350z könnts werden


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Heute hat jemand meinen kleinen angestupst.
Da wird wohl ein bisschen Lack fällig, auch wenn der mehr für alte Wunden als für das kleine Kratzerchen gebraucht wird.
"Unfall"gegner mit Firmen Vollkasko sind doch was feines .


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> "Unfall"gegner mit Firmen Vollkasko sind doch was feines .



Was hat denn seine Vollkasko damit zu tun? Sie zahlt doch nur seinen Schaden  . Und Haftpflicht hat ja gezwungenermassen jeder.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 350z könnts werden


viel spass beim versichern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 350z könnts werden



Viel Spaß mit den Wartungskosten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

2000€ für 'ne Bremsanlage, Brembo sei dank 
Der RX8 ist hier wesentlich humaner, bei den Preisen.


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ihr seid fieß


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ach das geht schon mann gonnt sich ja sonst nix

der RX8 gefällt mir auch aber ich trau dem wankelmotor nicht

was ne alternative wär Lancer Evo der ist auch geil

und wartung spielt bei mir keine rolle kann alles selber machen hab bei meinem 200sx auch selber den turbo gewechselt und mitn schwager den motor überhohlt und so weiter


----------



## 1821984 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

RX-8 und Lancer sind beide schön aber grundverschieden auch im Preis!!!
Am besten beide haben, den einen für wald und wiese und den anderen für die Ausflugsfahrten mit der Frau weil der sonst schlecht wird

Hab meiner Frau auch mal den Lancer gezeigt, sie findet den ganz schön bis auf den Flüger. Mein Komentar: Entweder so, oder oder garnicht. Wenn da nicht die kosten für son Teil sind. Der EVO 6 soll der bistigste sein und gebraucht gehen die ab 10T € los nur finden ist das Problem am besten nen Deutschen den man nicht fürn TÜV umbauen muss!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ach gott leute bei mir ist mein Auto mein hobby 
das war z.b. mein 200sx auch hab in den 3,5jahren ca 13t€ mit kauf reingesteckt (tuning+den ganzen reparaturen)
wollte ihn dann neu aufbauen 
naja zerlegt hatte ich ihn schon komplett dann aber keine zeit mehr wegen der arbeit gehabt. war dauernd an überstunden schufften und dann auch noch oft auf montage z.b. irland,usa,finnland,österreich u.s.w und vorallem deutschlandweit 
und jetzt vor der technikerschule hab ich ihn in einzelteilen verkauft  naja immerhin hab ich noch 3500€ bekommen  
aber was solls, aus fehlern lernt man"n" nochmal mach ich son dreck nimmer  
könnt mir jetzt noch in arsch beisen normalerweiße hätt ich ihn jetzt noch 

aber lange rede garkein sinn  wie bei allen hobbys spielt geld bei mir keine rolle (und das ist grad bei autos sehr schlimm)
das ich am pc bissl bastell ist ja nur als ersatz für mein autogebastel weil der pc doch noch bissl billiger ist als ein auto denn normalerweiße bin ich auch eher einer von den, naja das ding muss laufen der rest ist mir scheiß egal 

ps.ich gehör nicht zu den tiefer breiter aber null leistung typen wie die leute mit ihren 55,75ps golfs, bei mir muss das auto "dezent" sein aber dafür genug power haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ps.ich gehör nicht zu den tiefer breiter aber null leistung typen wie die leute mit ihren 55,75ps golfs, bei mir muss das auto "dezent" sein aber dafür genug power haben


 
Mir reicht mein Astra OPC mit "etwas" mehr Leistung als die Serie. 
Aber er sieht genauso aus wie Serie, nur die großen Alus mussten sein. 

Nur leider ist er kaputt und steht in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Fabian (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

bei uns kommt wahrscheinlich bald der neue A4 Avant 2,7 TDI rein
Unser jetziger A4 Avant in Granatapfelrot geht


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ps.ich gehör nicht zu den tiefer breiter aber null leistung typen wie die leute mit ihren 55,75ps golfs, bei mir muss das auto "dezent" sein aber dafür genug power haben


genau so muss das sein


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir reicht mein Astra OPC mit "etwas" mehr Leistung als die Serie.
> Aber er sieht genauso aus wie Serie, nur die großen Alus mussten sein.
> 
> Nur leider ist er kaputt und steht in der Werkstatt.



mein beileid der astra opc gefällt mir auch leider frontkrazer aber der neue opel gt ist auch nett schlecht 
und gescheite alus gehören heute zum guten ton egal ob man tuned oder nicht  meine 17" alus vom 200sx fahren jetzt auf nem nissan almera weiter in der gegen rumm 

@Cerespk91

immer wieder lustig das viele der gleichen meinung sind 

ps.ich steh voll auf weiße autos mein nächstes wird wieder weiß


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> mein beileid der astra opc gefällt mir auch leider frontkrazer aber der neue opel gt ist auch nett schlecht


 
Es geht, mit ASR und ESP kommt man schon ganz gut weg.
Klar, gegen einen Allrader hat man kein Stich, aber vor 20 Jahren würde man auch nocht im dritten Gang qualmende Radkästen haben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht, mit ASR und ESP kommt man schon ganz gut weg.
> Klar, gegen einen Allrader hat man kein Stich, aber vor 20 Jahren würde man auch nocht im dritten Gang qualmende Radkästen haben.



ja da hasst du recht aber das fahrverhalten von frontis gefällt mir einfach nicht da sie grundsätzlich über die vorderachse schieben 
da ist heck schon ein ganz anderes fahrgefühl vorallem im winter


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

richtig Power hat nen Auto sowieso erst wenn es Allrad hat und beim Start trotzdem noch die Räder qualmen


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier mal paar meiner favourieten  sabber

ups bilder vergessen

ps.der graue 200sx war meiner  oh wie ich den vermisse


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> richtig Power hat nen Auto sowieso erst wenn es Allrad hat und beim Start trotzdem noch die Räder qualmen



bis in den 2ten oder 3ten gang


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Den neuen Ford Focus 2.0 TDCI


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Soldat0815:

Evo ftw. 
Einfach heiß, die Karre..


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also mir gefällt der neue Lancer mal Überhaupt nicht 
aber was ich leider einsehen ist das den Designern von Mutsubishi die Fließheckversion ihres Lancers besser gelungen ist als den Designern von Subaru der aktuelle Impreza 
ich muss auch sagen das ich auch mit nem Lancer geliebäugelt habe bei der Auswahl was mein erstes Auto werden soll 
AutoScout24: Detailseite
aber den fand ich dann doch etwas naja unschön


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt der neue Lancer mal Überhaupt nicht
> aber was ich leider einsehen ist das den Designern von Mutsubishi die Fließheckversion ihres Lancers besser gelungen ist als den Designern von Subaru der aktuelle Impreza
> ich muss auch sagen das ich auch mit nem Lancer geliebäugelt habe bei der Auswahl was mein erstes Auto werden soll
> AutoScout24: Detailseite
> aber den fand ich dann doch etwas naja unschön




Was findest du denn bitte an dem schlimm?
Würde ich sofort nehmen. Ein wenig selbst vorgenommene Garagen-Arbeit, und vor dir steht ein Traumauto. 
Das Budget für diese Arbeit bleibt bei dem Preis auch locker übrig.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ohh man jetzt hab ich auch noch nen gutes Angebot rausgefischt Mist 
1.kann ich nicht leiden wenn man nen Karren bis zum abwinken optisch aufpimpt und dann nur heiße Luft aus den Endröhren kommt. Durch so nen gepfusche steigt auch nicht gerade der Wiederverkaufswert  falls du das mit Garagenarbeit meinst
2.Habe ich jetzt bei meinem Subaru deutlich mehr (Sicherheits)Ausstattung und eben dieses kleine Privileg des Allrads 
Ich möchte nicht gerne selbst an meinem Auto Hand anlegen wenn ich nicht weiß was zu machen ist 
und da denke ich bin ich bei Subaru auf der sichereren Seite


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt der neue Lancer mal Überhaupt nicht
> aber was ich leider einsehen ist das den Designern von Mutsubishi die Fließheckversion ihres Lancers besser gelungen ist als den Designern von Subaru der aktuelle Impreza


Also mir gefällt eigentlich nur der aktuelle Lancer. Ich mag die Front und das Heck. die alten Designs sind nicht so mein Fall, da gefiel mir der Galant immer besser mit seiner Front.

Ich denke mit dem Subaru hast du den optisch schöneren Wagen im vergleich zu nem normalen Lancer aus dem Jahrgang. Und du hast Allrad.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

klar jeder hatt nen anderen Geschmack und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> ohh man jetzt hab ich auch noch nen gutes Angebot rausgefischt Mist
> 1.kann ich nicht leiden wenn man nen Karren bis zum abwinken optisch aufpimpt und dann nur heiße Luft aus den Endröhren kommt. Durch so nen gepfusche steigt auch nicht gerade der Wiederverkaufswert  falls du das mit Garagenarbeit meinst
> 2.Habe ich jetzt bei meinem Subaru deutlich mehr (Sicherheits)Ausstattung und eben dieses kleine Privileg des Allrads
> Ich möchte nicht gerne selbst an meinem Auto Hand anlegen wenn ich nicht weiß was zu machen ist
> und da denke ich bin ich bei Subaru auf der sichereren Seite



Zu 1.) Hat irgendjemand gesagt, dass ich ihn nur optisch bearbeiten werde? Sollte ich jemals richtig anfangen, an meinem Wagen rumzuschrauben, werde nach meinem (einem meiner) Lebensmotten handeln: Ganz oder gar nicht. Also richtig mit Teilen importieren (falls das wirklich so ist, wie man es immer liest) usw. Dann wird nicht nur die Oberfläche bearbeitet, das kannst du mir glauben. 

Zu 2.) Sicherheit - hmm, ja, naja, kann man drüber diskutieren, aber Fehlendes kann man ja auch nachrüsten.


----------



## Zoon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 350z könnts werden



Zumindest in der reinen Anschaffung könnte der billiger werden da der Nachfolger 370Z schon in der Pipeline ist.

wie gesagt, das dicke Ende, Versicherung etc pp.

@Lancer: Das aktuelle Design, zumindest die Front gefällt mir wieder, schöne "Schlitzaugen" wie beim Galant.


----------



## bleedingme (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Zwischendurch mal wieder zum Thema und weil ich ja auch beim Schw!?*vergleich (okay, den verliere ich gleich...) mitmachen möchte:
Kia Cerato.
Und da mich Zuverlässigkeit des Autos (bei 5 Jahren Garantie und dem Preis mußte ich das "Experiment Kia" einfach wagen) und Service und Arbeit meiner Werkstatt / meines Händlers während der letzten 4 Jahre / 130.000 km absolut überzeugt haben, wird mein nächster ein Ceed oder ein Soul.

Ich finde es äußerst beeindruckend, wie sich die Modelle der Koreaner in den letzten 10, 15 Jahren entwickelt haben. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Japaner: Die hat Anfang der Achtziger in Europa auch keiner ernst genommen...


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Dad weigert sich Koreaner zu kaufen weil die Einkäufer bei den Herstellern absolute A*********r sind.
Die haben auch schon verlangt dass ein Teil absichtlich unter Norm gefertigt wird...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Dad weigert sich Koreaner zu kaufen weil die Einkäufer bei den Herstellern absolute A*********r sind.



Was mich persönlich viel mehr abschreckt ist, dass ich derzeit kein koreanisches Auto kenne welches ein harmonisches Gesamtpaket aus schickem Interieur, schickem Exterieur und einem möglichst modernem Motor hat. Und ohne dem Vorgenannten bin ich nicht zu begeistern.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also den neuen subaru finde ich nicht schön, wem wollen die jetzt damit konkurenz machen dem golf r32 oder was  Die alten modelle waren schöner und halt ein direkter gegner des lancer evo 
Vom lancer evo gefallen mir eigendlich alle find die einfach geil

Und zur versicherung vom 350Z ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt mein RS2000 hat in der Haftpflicht Typklasse 21 und das höchste ist glaube ich 23 oder so also selbst wenn er höher ist so viel teurer kann der garnicht sein

Zu KIA der Ceed ist echt schick hab den mit geilen Felgen bissl tiefer in weiß gesehn schaut echt mega aus aber leider front

und zum thema sicherheit meine autos hatten bis jetzt grad mal abs mehr nicht kein esp,asr oder geschwiege denn einen airbag man muss halt den umständen entsprechend fahren


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

der neue Impreza ist trotzdem noch wie der Lancer in der Kompaktklasse anzusiedeln
und das zeigt der neue Lancer auch eindrucksvoll in der Sportback version 
Ich finde der Name Sportback passt beim Lancer viel besser als beim Audi A3 denn im gegensatz zum A3 sieht der Lancer wirklich sportlich aus


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich finde der Name Sportback passt beim Lancer viel besser als beim Audi A3 denn im gegensatz zum A3 sieht der Lancer wirklich sportlich aus



Der A3 Sportback sieht ja wohl sport-back aus. Muss schliesslich nicht immer gleich ein Lamborghini sein..


----------



## bleedingme (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich viel mehr abschreckt ist, dass ich derzeit kein koreanisches Auto kenne welches ein harmonisches Gesamtpaket aus schickem Interieur, schickem Exterieur und einem möglichst modernem Motor hat. Und ohne dem Vorgenannten bin ich nicht zu begeistern.


 
Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich bin da relativ schmerzfrei, aber zugegebenermaßen ist bis auf die neueren Modelle (Hyundai i30 und Kia Ceed) im Interieur nicht wirklich etwas Vorzeigbares zu finden...
Was den Motor betrifft und bezogen auf die o.g. Modelle: Zu den 2-l-Motoren kann ich nichts sagen. Die 1,6er Benziner sind aber absolut konkurrenzfähig, vllt. ein wenig schwach im Anzug. Die kleinen Diesel sind m.E. Sahnestückchen - durchaus zeitgemäß was Leistung und Verbrauch angeht, dabei sehr, sehr leise. Was meinst du in diesem Zusammenhang mit modern? 




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Zu KIA der Ceed ist echt schick hab den mit geilen Felgen bissl tiefer in weiß gesehn schaut echt mega aus aber leider front


 
Weiß wird wieder out sein bevor man die ganzen trendy weißen Karren gebraucht gescheit verhökert hat...

Etwas "Gotteslästerung" zum Abschluß:

Der pro_ceed ist der schönere A3.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> ...Die kleinen Diesel sind m.E. Sahnestückchen - durchaus zeitgemäß was Leistung und Verbrauch angeht, dabei sehr, sehr leise. Was meinst du in diesem Zusammenhang mit modern?



Mit modern meine ich z.B. bei den Dieseln das ein aktuelles CR System verbaut sein sollte (2000 Bar) und das die Charakteristik auf höchstem Niveau sein sollte. Bei den Ottomotoren erwarte ich zum einen eine gewisse Vielfallt, d.h. nicht nur 4 Zylinder und uralte V6 sondern eben den Stand der Technik, sprich direkteinspritzende Motoren im Idealfall "downgesizest", also mit Aufladung und einem synthetischem Leistungs-/ Drehmomentverlauf. Also das was man halt heute bei Audi/ MB und so weiter kaufen kann.

Wie gesagt, mit billig alleine kann man mich als Autofreak nicht begeistern. Und leider ist die Strategie der meisten Koreaner nach wie vor, einfach preislich zu punkten  .


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit modern meine ich z.B. bei den Dieseln das ein aktuelles CR System verbaut sein sollte (2000 Bar) und das die Charakteristik auf höchstem Niveau sein sollte. Bei den Ottomotoren erwarte ich zum einen eine gewisse Vielfallt, d.h. nicht nur 4 Zylinder und uralte V6 sondern eben den Stand der Technik, sprich direkteinspritzende Motoren im Idealfall "downgesizest", also mit Aufladung und einem synthetischem Leistungs-/ Drehmomentverlauf. Also das was man halt heute bei Audi/ MB und so weiter kaufen kann.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit billig alleine kann man mich als Autofreak nicht begeistern. Und leider ist die Strategie der meisten Koreaner nach wie vor, einfach preislich zu punkten  .



Von welchem Bahnhof redest du? 

Meine Fresse, da kennt sich einer aus. Hast du beruflich mit dem Thema zu tun, oder woher kommt das ganze Wissen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, da kennt sich einer aus. Hast du beruflich mit dem Thema zu tun, oder woher kommt das ganze Wissen?



Ich bin Autofreak seit 20 Jahren, da kommt viel an Infos im Laufe der Zeit rum. Was aber den Normalkäufer wohl kaum interessiert.

Insofern bin ich halt nur mit relativ stimmigen Gesamtkonzepten zu begeistern. Aber dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne und leider viel zu oft (6 Neuwagen in 10 Jahren und der nächste kommt schon bald).


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Subaru ohne 4WD und ohne ESP 

Subaru Impreza 1.5 RF: Abkehr vom Absolutismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto

kann das gut gehen?


----------



## bleedingme (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Subaru ohne 4WD und ohne ESP
> 
> Subaru Impreza 1.5 RF: Abkehr vom Absolutismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto
> 
> kann das gut gehen?


 
Ich weiß nicht.
Unsere Familie fuhr lange Zeit ausschließlich Subaru, immernoch zum größten Teil - wegen dem Allrad. Gebirge halt. Ohne Allrad ist es "nur" ein weiteres japanisches Auto. Btw. gab es auch vorher schon Subaru ohne 4WD - diese geklonten Kleinwagen von Suzuki und Daihatsu.


----------



## bleedingme (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit modern meine ich z.B. bei den Dieseln das ein aktuelles CR System verbaut sein sollte (2000 Bar) und das die Charakteristik auf höchstem Niveau sein sollte. Bei den Ottomotoren erwarte ich zum einen eine gewisse Vielfallt, d.h. nicht nur 4 Zylinder und uralte V6 sondern eben den Stand der Technik, sprich direkteinspritzende Motoren im Idealfall "downgesizest", also mit Aufladung und einem synthetischem Leistungs-/ Drehmomentverlauf. Also das was man halt heute bei Audi/ MB und so weiter kaufen kann.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit billig alleine kann man mich als Autofreak nicht begeistern. Und leider ist die Strategie der meisten Koreaner nach wie vor, einfach preislich zu punkten  .


 
Okay, da kommt die Technikbegeisterung durch. Kann ich auch verstehen, grundsätzlich teile ich die auch.
Allerdings kommt bei mir dann eben in der Realität noch ein gerüttelt Maß an Preis-/Leistungs-Denken hinzu. Und solange ein gewisses Mindestniveau vorhanden ist, nehme ich 10%+ Preisersparnis bei 5% schlechteren Eigenschaften gerne mal mit. Und ob die CR-Leitung nun 1800 bar hat oder 2000 is mir Wurscht, solange das Ergebnis stimmt.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Subaru ohne 4WD und ohne ESP
> 
> Subaru Impreza 1.5 RF: Abkehr vom Absolutismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto
> 
> kann das gut gehen?


Ich hoffe nicht weil es ein totaler Gegensatz zu dem ist was Subaru versucht hat in Dt. zu sein, und zwar weltgrößter Hersteller von Allrad PKW.
Aber ich gehe diesen Kompromiss gerne ein wenn das bedeutet das das Auto dadurch mehr gekauft wird und das heißt das Subaru noch lange auf dem Europäischen Markt vertreten sein wird.
Es wiederspricht eben nur total der Markenphilisophie 

das ist eben eine logische Folge auf das neue Design des Imprezas (angleichung an die Europäische Konkurenten)

naja ich hohle meinen Impreza jetzt trotzdem ab
dannn noch schnell zum Maklerbüro wegen der Versicherung und dann noch Tanken und dann gibts Bilder


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Subaru ohne 4WD und ohne ESP
> Subaru Impreza 1.5 RF: Abkehr vom Absolutismus - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto
> kann das gut gehen?


Ich hätt lieber RWD gesehen, da gibts nämlich viel zu wenig aufm Markt...
Mit FWD hat man ja mehr als genug Auswahl...


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit modern meine ich z.B. bei den Dieseln das ein aktuelles CR System verbaut sein sollte (2000 Bar) und das die Charakteristik auf höchstem Niveau sein sollte. Bei den Ottomotoren erwarte ich zum einen eine gewisse Vielfallt, d.h. nicht nur 4 Zylinder und uralte V6 sondern eben den Stand der Technik, sprich direkteinspritzende Motoren im Idealfall "downgesizest", also mit Aufladung und einem synthetischem Leistungs-/ Drehmomentverlauf. Also das was man halt heute bei Audi/ MB und so weiter kaufen kann.
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit billig alleine kann man mich als Autofreak nicht begeistern. Und leider ist die Strategie der meisten Koreaner nach wie vor, einfach preislich zu punkten  .




Was bringt einen bitte der Technickvorsprung wenn man dadurch nix hat. Die Benzindirekteinsritzer sind mommentan noch nicht wirklich Sparsamer aber man muss Super Plus tanken wo immer mehr Ölkornzerne jetzt dieses mega super duper Teure 100oktan Benzin haben was gleich mal 10cent mehr pro liter kostet

Das nächste ist wenn so ne Pumpe kaputt geht viel spass kostet mal eben 600-800€ wärend die bei nem normalen Benziner nichtmal 100€ kostet

Das nächste ist man hohlt aus immer kleineren motoren das maximalste an leistung raus wie es dann mit der haltbarkeit ausschaut weiß keiner aber ist ja auch egal nach spätestens 150tkm sollen sich die leute ein neues auto kaufen

Und je mahr neue Technik drinnen ist desto weniger kann man selber machen ich sag nur xenon wo man wegen der Hochspannung in die Werksatt muss. Na toll dan kostet der austausch gleich mal 100-200€ (kein plan hab bis jtzt kein xenon gehabt)

Das nächste was man nicht vergessen darf ist die zuverlässigkeit .Nicht umsonst sind die Japaner was Pannen angeht besser drann weil sie nett aufs biegen und brechen das neueste am Kunden selbst testen.

Und alles andere ist geschmackssache ich finde die kokpits von vw,audi und den anderen vom konzern nicht wirklich schön und vorallem schauen die alle gleich aus


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was bringt einen bitte der Technickvorsprung wenn man dadurch nix hat. Die Benzindirekteinsritzer sind mommentan noch nicht wirklich Sparsamer aber man muss Super Plus tanken wo immer mehr Ölkornzerne jetzt dieses mega super duper Teure 100oktan Benzin haben was gleich mal 10cent mehr pro liter kostet



Sorry das ich dich da korrigieren muss aber die meisten (wenn nicht gar alle) aktuellen Benzindirekteinspritzer laufen ganz normal mit Super. Mein 1,8 TSi im übrigen auch und der bestellte 2,0 TSi selbstverständlich ebenfalls.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das nächste ist wenn so ne Pumpe kaputt geht viel spass kostet mal eben 600-800€ wärend die bei nem normalen Benziner nichtmal 100€ kostet



Wie hoch die jeweiligen Ersatzteilpreise sind weiß ich nicht. Aber um ehrlich zu sein die interessieren mich auch nicht. Da in der Regel alles über die Garantie/ Gewährleistung gedeckelt ist.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das nächste ist man hohlt aus immer kleineren motoren das maximalste an leistung raus wie es dann mit der haltbarkeit ausschaut weiß keiner aber ist ja auch egal nach spätestens 150tkm sollen sich die leute ein neues auto kaufen



Mir liegt von einem Insider die Info vor, dass bei aktuellen Motoren auf 300tsd km entwickelt und gebaut wird. Und die werde ich ganz sicher nciht erreichen, da ich jetzt seit etwa 13 Jahren Auto fahre und in ein paar Wochen mein 11. geliefert wird.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und je mahr neue Technik drinnen ist desto weniger kann man selber machen ich sag nur xenon wo man wegen der Hochspannung in die Werksatt muss. Na toll dan kostet der austausch gleich mal 100-200€ (kein plan hab bis jtzt kein xenon gehabt)



Die Xenon Scheinwerfer sind ebenfalls auf ein Autoleben ausgelegt. Da wird im Normalfall nie ein Ersatz gebraucht. Und selbst wenn, der Sicherheitsgewinn ist es allemal wert.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das nächste was man nicht vergessen darf ist die zuverlässigkeit .Nicht umsonst sind die Japaner was Pannen angeht besser drann weil sie nett aufs biegen und brechen das neueste am Kunden selbst testen.



Da darf man sich nicht täuschen lassen, zum einen sind die Fahrzeuge in den oberen Rängen qualitativ recht dicht beisamen. Und zum anderen werden bei solchen Qualitätsreports nur rudimentäre Features geprüft, sprich da interessiert es keinen ob dein Festplattennavi noch geht. Und zu guter Letzt schau dir mal die aktuellen Rückrufe in Deutschland an, da hat im Dezember alleine Honda mehr Fahrzeuge zurückgeholt als alle deutschen Hersteller zusammen. Insofern sollte man jedes Produkt für sich bewerten und nicht mit dem Holzhammer alle Hersteller in die jeweiligen Schubladen prügeln.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Und alles andere ist geschmackssache ich finde die kokpits von vw,audi und den anderen vom konzern nicht wirklich schön und vorallem schauen die alle gleich aus



Grundsätzlich hast du recht. Aber in anbetracht was der ein oder andere Japaner/ Koreaner uns rein optisch/ haptisch zumutet ist selbst ein Polo oder Fiesta Cockpit eine Offenbarung dagegen.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ab heute meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur das Radio gefällt mir nicht aber da kommt hoffe ich mal morgen schon ein Pioneer DEH-P4100SD rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry das ich dich da korrigieren muss aber die meisten (wenn nicht gar alle) aktuellen Benzindirekteinspritzer laufen ganz normal mit Super. Mein 1,8 TSi im übrigen auch und der bestellte 2,0 TSi selbstverständlich ebenfalls.
> 
> *Bei Audi Vw und so brauchen sie Super Plus die FSI modelle*
> 
> ...



*Hasst du schonmal bei BMW geschaut grad im 1er das standart kokpit ist billiges Hartplastik und wenn du was besseres willst must du ne bessere ausstattung wählen glaub die haben 6verschiedene kokpitvarianten.Und wie gesagt optik ist geschmackssache

*Aber lass ma das das bringt eh nix, weil das ist fanboygelaber du stehst auf deutsche autos und ich eher auf japaner 
und das nächste ist ich kauf mir sicher nicht jedes jahr ein neues auto somit leg ich auf andere sachen wert wie du

@CeresPK

sehr schönes teil wenigstens noch das schöne modell und nicht diesen Golfverschnitt


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> *Bei Audi Vw und so brauchen sie Super Plus die FSI modelle*



Die aktuellen Direkteinspritzer nicht (TSi), hier mal zwei Auszüge aus der aktuellen Scirocco Preisliste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soldat0815 schrieb:


> *Naja garantie ist auch irgendwann vorbei*



Ist für mich kein Kriterium, da ich es noch nie erlebte.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> *Welche motoren ich z.b. meine 1.4liter mit 170ps*



Lustig von selbigem sprach der Ingenieur   (bzw. der 160 PS Variante).



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> *sie sollten so lange halten aber ob siehs tun*



Meine Eltern haben sich im Jahr 2001 einen neuen Audi gekauft und dessen Xenon arbeitet jetzt das 8. Jahr einwandfrei.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> *Ich hab über die pannenstatistik geredet nicht ob da mal was net funktioniert oder da den ohne navi komm ich immernoch nachhause aber wenn meine elektronik spinnt und deswegen nix mehr geht ists vorbei*



Ich ebenfalls, wollte nur verdeutlichen das diese "neuen Features" dafür relativ Latte sind.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> *Hasst du schonmal bei BMW geschaut grad im 1er das standart kokpit ist billiges Hartplastik und wenn du was besseres willst must du ne bessere ausstattung wählen glaub die haben 6verschiedene kokpitvarianten.Und wie gesagt optik ist geschmackssache*



Für den 1er gibt es aktuell 2 Cockpits und über die komplette Bauzeit 3. Liegt schlicht und ergreifend am geänderten Navi.
Aber ganz ehrlich, lieber bekomme ich eine Variante mehr als nur irgendwas was mir vielleicht nicht gefällt angeboten.


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aber lass ma das das bringt eh nix, weil das ist fanboygelaber du stehst auf deutsche autos und ich eher auf japaner
> und das nächste ist ich kauf mir sicher nicht jedes jahr ein neues auto somit leg ich auf andere sachen wert wie du



Fanboy ist gut, ich kaufe Autos von unterschiedlichen Marken und unterschiedlichen Herstellungsländern, von was bin ich denn dann Fanboy?

Wie gesagt ich will ein gutes Gesamtpaket. Und die ewige rumreiterei auf der Zuverlässigleit macht nur bedingt Sinn, da bei den älteren Baujahren traditionell deutsche Fahrzeuge gut wegkommen und 2007 waren die ersten beiden Plätze durch BMW und Skoda besetzt (1er und Octavia II). Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll das Skoda oder BMW den ersten Platz gepachtet hätten, wie gesagt man muss das individuelle Fahrzeug sehen und nicht irgendwelches Klischeedenken auf ganze Herstellerflotten beziehen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

zum TSi ok dann haben die das geändert

naja also besonders schön fand ich das cockpit trotzdem nicht

ok hab durch deine posts gedacht du bist eher der fanboy "deutscher" automarken

Zuverlässigkeit alleine ist natürlich nicht das wichtigste und die meisten hersteller sind schon viel besser geworden

zum gesamtpaket kann ich nur sagen das es bei gewissen herstellern ausstattungsbereinigt preislich doch anders ausschaut

aber egal hör ma auf sonst geht das ewig so weiter


----------



## McZonk (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Direkteinspritzer nicht (TSi), hier mal zwei Auszüge aus der aktuellen Scirocco Preisliste:



Dabei sollte man aber fairerweise erwähnen, dass das mit einem Leistungsverlust/minimalem Mehrverbrauch und - je nach Motor - ordentlichem Klopfen einhergeht. 

(Ich tanke egtl ausschließlich 95 anstatt der empfohlenen 98.)


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Dabei sollte man aber fairerweise erwähnen, dass das mit einem Leistungsverlust/minimalem Mehrverbrauch und - je nach Motor - ordentlichem Klopfen einhergeht.



Klopfen ?
Mein Motor ist so leise das man meinen könnte er wäre aus (wenn er an ist).
Und was für ein Leistungsverlust? Mein Auto ist mit 160 PS angegeben bei Verwendung von ROZ95. Und mein neues ist mit 200 PS bei ROZ95 angegeben.


----------



## McZonk (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Habe ich irgendwo behauptet dass jeder Motor klopft? ich glaube nicht... 
Beim 1.6FSI ist es jedenfalls der Fall und es ist auch bekannt.
Der Mehrverbrauch stellt sich dabei wohl durch die veränderte Fahrweise ein. Der Motor verliert etwas Leistung und vor allem Durchzug - man dreht gern etwas höher. Bsp1 Bsp2 und so können wir weiter machen.

Dass das bei deinem Turbomotor kaum spürbar ist, sollte dir als Autokenner ja bekannt sein (Lader sei Dank, der den kleinen (!) Leistungsverlust beim Drehmoment gut kaschiert).

Fazit ist: Gerade bei den hohen Benzinpreisen Mitte08 lohnte sich Super+ keineswegs. Jetzt kann man es für noch ruhigeren Lauf und besseren Durchzug tanken - ich machs dennoch nicht.

BTW: den 1.6FSI hörst du im Stillstand auch nicht laufen


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Beim 1.6FSI ist es jedenfalls der Fall und es ist auch bekannt.
> Der Mehrverbrauch stellt sich dabei wohl durch die veränderte Fahrweise ein. Der Motor verliert etwas Leistung und vor allem Durchzug - man dreht gern etwas höher. Bsp1 Bsp2 und so können wir weiter machen.



Wer sich einen FSi, GDi und wie sie alle hiessen oder heißen kaufte dem ist doch sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen. Direkteinspritzer und Sauger ist nicht besonders Eindrucksvoll, beim Turbo (egal ob Otto oder Diesel) ist es super.



McZonk schrieb:


> Fazit ist: Gerade bei den hohen Benzinpreisen Mitte08 lohnte sich Super+ keineswegs. Jetzt kann man es für noch ruhigeren Lauf und besseren Durchzug tanken - ich machs dennoch nicht.



Super+ bringt bei einem Motor der nicht darauf abgestimmt ist, exakt nothing. Denn wie auch, eine höhere Klopffestigkeit die nicht durch eine höhere Verdichtung genutzt wird kann eben auch nichts bringen.
Und wer einen ruhigeren Lauf beim Wechsel von Super auf Super+ hört, der hört wahrscheinlich auch welche Farbe die Bremssättel haben  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> BTW: den 1.6FSI hörst du im Stillstand auch nicht laufen


Also beim Golf Plus, den ich mal für 'nen WE oder so hatte, hat mans recht deutlich gehört.
Der hat im Stand genagelt wie 'nen Diesel...

Die Einspritzventile hört man aber auch bei meinem Toyota, wenn auch nciht so deutlich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das was man im allgemeinen mit Klopfen meint ist für das menschliche gehör durch die umgebungsgeräusche normalerweiße nicht höhrbar aber im allgemeinen tritt klopfen bei zu mageren gemisch auf

mitlerweile haben alle motoren einen klopfsensor und dieser wird durch das steuergerät abgefragt 

im allgemeinen sollte ein motor nicht klopfen aber mitlerweile ist die regelungstechnik und sensorik so ausgefeilt das das steuergerät die benzinzufuhr immer an der klopfgrenze regelt 

das heißt das steuergerät lässt stetig immer bissl weniger benzin einspritzen bis der motor klopft und dann gehts wieder bissl hoch dann geht er wieder runter bis es klopft und dann wieder bissl rauf und das durchgehend

darum zählt der spruch ein turbo läuft und säuft nicht mehr 
da der motor das eben richtig regeln kann 
früher wo das noch nicht so genau war, hat man eben den motor bei last lieber fetter laufen lassen damit es erst garnicht zum klopfen kommt. Da dann das zu magere gemisch beim verbrennen zu heiß wird und der motor dadurch schaden nimmt. das wohl bekannteste symtom tritt bei denen auf die ohne nach zu denken bissl den ladedruck anheben und dann eben nach ner gewissen zeit ein loch im kolben haben

aber heutzutage ist die technik so ausgereift das der motor eben auch merkt wenn man z.b. statt 98oktan 95oktan tankt da der motor dann eben früher das klopfen anfängt und er mehr einspritzt dadurch steigt auch der verbrauch wenn man benzin mit weniger oktan tankt


----------



## McZonk (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also beim Golf Plus, den ich mal für 'nen WE oder so hatte, hat mans recht deutlich gehört.
> Der hat im Stand genagelt wie 'nen Diesel...


Bist du dir sicher dass das der FSI war? Der normale 1.6er ist imho deutlich lauter und rauher.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher dass das der FSI war? Der normale 1.6er ist imho deutlich lauter und rauher.


Stefan hat eben ein sensibles Gehör


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> aber heutzutage ist die technik so ausgereift das der motor eben auch merkt wenn man z.b. statt 98oktan 95oktan tankt da der motor dann eben früher das klopfen anfängt und er mehr einspritzt dadurch steigt auch der verbrauch wenn man benzin mit weniger oktan tankt



Mittlerweile gibt es aber nur noch relativ wenige Modelle welche überhaupt für Super+ ausgelegt sind. Und die Anderen tanken es für den Placeboeffekt.


----------



## McZonk (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer sich einen FSi, GDi und wie sie alle hiessen oder heißen kaufte dem ist doch sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen. Direkteinspritzer und Sauger ist nicht besonders Eindrucksvoll, beim Turbo (egal ob Otto oder Diesel) ist es super.
> 
> Super+ bringt bei einem Motor der nicht darauf abgestimmt ist, exakt nothing. Denn wie auch, eine höhere Klopffestigkeit die nicht durch eine höhere Verdichtung genutzt wird kann eben auch nichts bringen.
> Und wer einen ruhigeren Lauf beim Wechsel von Super auf Super+ hört, der hört wahrscheinlich auch welche Farbe die Bremssättel haben  .


Schonmal 1.6FSI gefahren? Ich denke nicht, sonst wüsstest du wovon ich spreche  Beim Beschleunigen nagelt und klopft er mit 95, dass es nur so kracht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - Selbst das Handbuch weißt darauf hin, dass das für den 95er Betrieb normal ist. Mit 98 klopft nix -> ruhigerer Lauf  Aber das weißt du ja besser, der ihn täglich fährt )

Der Motor wurde für Super+ 98ROZ entwickelt, aber auch für 95 freigegeben. Aber du hast sicherlich Recht - Ich geb mal wieder auf und entschuldige mich, dass ich keinen 200PS Turbo fahre - Amen 

Tante Edith sagt: Dass es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt: Das Posting enthält eine gewisse Ironie


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Schonmal 1.6FSI gefahren? Ich denke nicht, sonst wüsstest du wovon ich spreche  Beim Beschleunigen nagelt und klopft er mit 95, dass es nur so kracht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - Selbst das Handbuch weißt darauf hin, dass das für den 95er Betrieb normal ist. Mit 98 klopft nix -> ruhigerer Lauf  Aber das weißt du ja besser, der ihn täglich fährt )
> 
> Der Motor wurde für Super+ 98ROZ entwickelt, aber auch für 95 freigegeben. Aber du hast sicherlich Recht - Ich geb mal wieder auf und entschuldige mich, dass ich keinen 200PS Turbo fahre - Amen


hehehe


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Aber du hast sicherlich Recht - Ich geb mal wieder auf und entschuldige mich, dass ich keinen 200PS Turbo fahre - Amen


 
.... weil du einen großvolumigen 400PS Wagen hast.


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es aber nur noch relativ wenige Modelle welche überhaupt für Super+ ausgelegt sind. Und die Anderen tanken es für den Placeboeffekt.



selbst wenn er für beide motoren ausgelegt ist wird man dan verbrauch nicht wirklich merken von daher hasst du recht wenn jemand behauptet sein motor verbraucht allen durch die 3 oktan 1liter weniger dann träumt der das sind vielleicht 100-200ml auf 100km also ist der vorteil nicht wirklich den aufpreis des benzines wert


----------



## McZonk (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das kann ich in Etwa bestätigen. Je nach Bereifung waren es 0,1-0,3Liter  Wobei ich es ehrlichgesagt immernoch der stark geänderten Fahrweise zuschreibe (Achtung: Sauger  )


----------



## non_believer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich leier mit ne Skoda Octavia 1.6  Combi (Bj. 03)durch die Gegend und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Hat mich bis jetzt noch nie im Stich gelassen und meinen Rechner krieg ich auch zu nem LAN! *g*

Wer sich auch für nen Skoda entscheiden will sollte bitte erst das hier lesen! 


Skoda im Kirchendach - Fahrer war angetrunken




Motorräder kann ich gar nicht ab weil ich als Kind amit traumatische Erlebnisse gemacht habe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Schonmal 1.6FSI gefahren? Ich denke nicht, sonst wüsstest du wovon ich spreche  Beim Beschleunigen nagelt und klopft er mit 95, dass es nur so kracht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - Selbst das Handbuch weißt darauf hin, dass das für den 95er Betrieb normal ist. Mit 98 klopft nix -> ruhigerer Lauf  Aber das weißt du ja besser, der ihn täglich fährt )



Weißt du überhaupt was Motorklopfen ist (das ist kein Nageln)?
Motorklopfen sind unkontrollierte Frühzündungen, das hat nichts mit Laufruhe zu tun sondern dadurch geht der Motor kaputt.

Im übrigen hat ich bisher nur das zweifelhafte Vergnügen den 2.0 FSi zu fahren. Aber das war nichts für mich, da schlafen einem ja die Füsse beim fahren ein, da die Kraftentfaltung derat unspektakuär und lustlos ist, da weiß man sofort warum er suxessive aus dem Sortiment entfernt wird.



McZonk schrieb:


> Der Motor wurde für Super+ 98ROZ entwickelt, aber auch für 95 freigegeben. Aber du hast sicherlich Recht - Ich geb mal wieder auf und entschuldige mich, dass ich keinen 200PS Turbo fahre - Amen



Wenn die empfohlene Spritsorte bei deinem Motor ROZ98 ist dann tanke es auch. Falls es ROZ95 ist, dann bringt es leider wirklich nichts "bessere" Sorten zu tanken. Falls du ernsthaft glaubst das an der "Laufruhe" raushören zu können (bei einem Auto mit Klopfsensor) dann mach mal ein paar Blindtests. Z.B. die Freundin tanken lassen mal dies mal jenes und nach ein paar durchgängen schauen ob du jeweils die richtige Sorte "erraten" hast. Ich kann dir das Ergebniss aber auch schon gerne vorwegnehmen, da heutzutage selbst ROZ95 in der Regel knapp 98 hat und ROZ98 hat bei den meisten Untersuchungen irgendwas zwischen 98 und 100. Mit anderen Worten, dass was du hier in Deutschland tankst ist ohnehin oftmals mehr oder weniger das Gleiche . Deshalb sagte ich ja auch Placeboeffekt.

Im übrigen fahre ich bislang auch nur einen 160 PS TSi. Und für den Alltag ist es eher Sekundär ob ein Auto 130, 160 oder 200 PS hat. Aber sowas bezeichnest du wohl (offensichtlich) als Ironie. Ich finds eher peinlich.


----------



## McZonk (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wovon du sprichst, lass es lieber  
Wenn man voll durchbeschleunigt dauert es 1-2s bis die Klopfregelung eingreift. Allein daran kann ich heraushören, welcher Sprit im Tank ist . Subjektiv ist der Motor also ruhiger, dreht runder hoch, wenn man mit 98 fährt. Da beißt die MAus keinen Faden ab. Wenn du es immernoch nicht glaubst, komm her und hör es dir an, oder behalt deine Meinung auf ewig. Amen.

Ich scanne dir heute Mittag mal die Anleitung ein, evtl schaust du dir bis dato mal noch die Links an die ich verlinkt habe . 
Und auch nochmal für dich: Für 98 entwickelt, und für 95 mit Leistungsminderung&Klopfen(!) freigegeben. Also tanke ich das auch, da VW die Garantie drauf gibt 
Edit: er hat auch nur noch 116PS, ist das peinlich damit rumzufahren?


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Uiuiui, jetzt geht's hoch her. 
McZonk, lass dich da als Moderator lieber nicht zu tief reinziehen, sonst musst du dich am Ende selbst noch verwarnen.


			
				McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wovon du sprichst, lass es lieber


Ist es denn so wichtig, was jetzt der eine tankt und obs beim anderen klopft?


----------



## McZonk (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich finde es ansich dreist von etwas stur und fest zu behaupten, dass es nicht der Fall ist, wovon ich gar keine praktische Erfahrung habe. Träumer bin ich jedenfalls nicht - der Unterschied ist hörbar. 

Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass der 2.0 Boxer von CeresPK totaler Mist ist, ohne ihn jemals gefahren zu sein. Und ja, Boxer bin ich schonmal gefahren, verallgemeinern tu ich deshalb aber nicht. Nunja, meine Reaktion nach dem Aufstehen war evtl schon etwas hart aber dazu steh ich (Btw ich glaub ich kann mir keine Karte selber geben - damn ). Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Zoon (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ab heute meiner



Schöne Suby, in Sachen Radkappen bzw. Felgen ist aber noch dringender Handlungsbedarf


@ FSI alles was ich so draußen an FSI vorbeifahren sehe (wo auch hinten FSI dran steht) hört sich grade im Leerlauf an wie ein Diesel.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hehehehe habe gerade ein wenig Werbung entdeckt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eMhDyUoZTw&eurl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk0ieEGMcFo&NR=1


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wovon du sprichst, lass es lieber



dito



McZonk schrieb:


> Wenn man voll durchbeschleunigt dauert es 1-2s bis die Klopfregelung eingreift. Allein daran kann ich heraushören, welcher Sprit im Tank ist . Subjektiv ist der Motor also ruhiger, dreht runder hoch, wenn man mit 98 fährt. Da beißt die MAus keinen Faden ab. Wenn du es immernoch nicht glaubst, komm her und hör es dir an, oder behalt deine Meinung auf ewig. Amen.



Motorklopfen ist weniger ein akkustisches Problem, denn ein technisches da es den Motor auf Dauer zerstört. Für den Fall das du mir nicht glaubst was Motorklopfen ist, greife ich heute erstmals auf Wikipedia zurück (normalerweise hasse ich diese Seite): http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klopfen_(Verbrennungsmotor)



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich scanne dir heute Mittag mal die Anleitung ein, evtl schaust du dir bis dato mal noch die Links an die ich verlinkt habe .
> Und auch nochmal für dich: Für 98 entwickelt, und für 95 mit Leistungsminderung&Klopfen(!) freigegeben. Also tanke ich das auch, da VW die Garantie drauf gibt



Jetzt kommen wir der Sache doch langsam näher, du hast also einen Motor der eigentlich auf ROZ98 ausgelegt ist aber du betreibst ihn im "Notmodus" mit ROZ95, da hat er logischerweise weniger Leistung aber klopfen sollte er eben nicht, da das in kürzester Zeit sein Tod wäre. Und falls der Klopfsensor tatsächlich erst verzögert anspricht (höre ich heute zum ersten mal) dann wird der Motor bei deiner Betankung nicht wirklich alt werden  . 
Das der Motor keine Ausgeburt an Laufkultur ist steht auf einem anden Blatt.



McZonk schrieb:


> Edit: er hat auch nur noch 116PS, ist das peinlich damit rumzufahren?



Überhaupt nicht, meine ersten beiden Jahre hatte ich auch nur 113 PS. Und habe es auch überlebt. Nur Fahrspaß ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, meine ersten beiden Jahre hatte ich auch nur 113 PS. Und habe es auch überlebt. Nur Fahrspaß ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes.


Die Frage ob sich Fahrspaß einstellen kann wird imho nicht darüber wie viel PS ein Auto absolut hat sondern wie viel PS/kg es hat und wie das Getriebe übersetzt ist beantwortet.
Meine 100PS auf eine Tonne kombiniert mit eine saumäßig kurz übersetzten Getriebe und bretthartem Fahrwerk machen z.B. richtig Spaß, und das sag ich nicht nur so sondern auch im Vergleich zu einem 330d.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Fehlende Leistung wird vom Wansinn des fahrers erstetzt  
wenn ihr nicht glaubt dann fahrt mal mit mir mit wenn ich nen 50ps corsa fahr 

Wenn man das klopfen akustisch schon höhrt ists eigendlich schon stark aber normalerweiße sollte das nicht so sein


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also beim Firmen-Twingo scheiter ich kläglich daran die Leistung zu ersetzen, aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur nicht wahnsinnig genug.
Die Kangoos dagegen reagieren wenigstens ein bisschen wenn man ordentlich tritt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine 100PS auf eine Tonne kombiniert mit eine saumäßig kurz übersetzten Getriebe und bretthartem Fahrwerk machen z.B. richtig Spaß, und das sag ich nicht nur so sondern auch im Vergleich zu einem 330d.



Mein erstes Auto wog 1.080 kg und hatte eben diese 113 PS (BMW 318i). Aber Fahrspaß ist für mich was anderes. Zweieinhalb Jahre später hatte ich den Audi TT mit 225 PS auf ~1.350 kg. Das war lustig .
Härte alleine macht noch lange kein gutes Fahrwerk aus. Die Abstimmung mcht es. Und der 3er BMW wird z.B. auf der Nordschleife abgestimmt. Dabei wird mehr Aufwand getrieben und Geld ausgegeben als die meisten Tuner an Umsatz im ganzen Jahr machen.

Im übrigen glaube ich du unterschätzt den 330d erheblich, er beschleunigt in 6,1 Sekunden auf 100 km/h. Und hat ein göttlich abgestimmtes Fahrwerk (was Handling angeht). Ich vermute der macht dich (und mich übrigens auch) in jeder Lebenslage platt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage ob sich Fahrspaß einstellen kann wird imho nicht darüber wie viel PS ein Auto absolut hat sondern wie viel PS/kg es hat und wie das Getriebe übersetzt ist beantwortet.
> Meine 100PS auf eine Tonne kombiniert mit eine saumäßig kurz übersetzten Getriebe und bretthartem Fahrwerk machen z.B. richtig Spaß, und das sag ich nicht nur so sondern auch im Vergleich zu einem 330d.


 
Das würde ich aber anders sehen. 
Fahrspaß ist doch eine subjektive Empfindung, die nicht immer was mit Leistung zu tun hat.
Mein erstes Auto hatte gerade mal 60PS gehabt, aber ich hatte fast den gleichen Fahrspaß wie jetzt mit meinem OPC.
Der aktuelle Corsa, den ich im Augenblick fahre, vermitteln nicht annähernd den Farhspaß der früheren Modelle.
Spaß am Autofahren muss nicht nur von der Leistung herrühren.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen glaube ich du unterschätzt den 330d erheblich, er beschleunigt in 6,1 Sekunden auf 100 km/h. Und hat ein göttlich abgestimmtes Fahrwerk (was Handling angeht). Ich vermute der macht dich (und mich übrigens auch) in jeder Lebenslage platt.


Zumindest das Cabrio macht nicht wirklich Lust aufs Gas geben, da wurde wohl mehr aufs cruisen abgestimmt.

So fühlt es sich für mich nun mal an, da können die noch so lange auf der Nordschleife rumfahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> So fühlt es sich für mich nun mal an, da können die noch so lange auf der Nordschleife rumfahren.


 
Ich will doch kein Auto fahren, das nur auf der Nordschleide abgestimmt ist.
Ich finde es heute sowieso immer ärmer von der Werbung, die uns erzählen will, wie sportlich das neue Modell geworden ist.
Brettharte Fahrwerke gehören nicht in Alltagslimousinen oder Familienvans.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> So fühlt es sich für mich nun mal an, da können die noch so lange auf der Nordschleife rumfahren.



Und genau das ist das Problem mit den subjektiven Eindrücken. Deshalb fühlen sich z.B. viele Kleinwagen Fahrer wie Schummi II (oder 3). Weil es relativ laut ist beim durchbeschleunigen und man relativ viel Umgebungsgeräusche mitbekommt. Aber während der Corsa OPC Fahrer denkt er durchbricht gleich die Schallmauer wird er locker und vollkommen unbeabsichitgt von irgendeiner Limousine mit "richtigem" Motor verblasen. Deshalb weniger auf die subjektiven Eindrücke achten als auf die harten Fakten. Dann macht man sich im Zweifelsfall auch nicht zum Horst.

Denn wenn man sich mal die Fahrleistungen der Mittelklasse und darüber anschaut, dann wird dort mittlerweile ein Niveau erreicht welches vor wenigen Jahren noch AMG- und M-Fahreren vorbehalten war, zumindestens bei der Längsbeschleunigung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will doch kein Auto fahren, das nur auf der Nordschleide abgestimmt ist.
> ...
> Brettharte Fahrwerke gehören nicht in Alltagslimousinen oder Familienvans.



Natürlich willst du das. Denn das macht die Fahrzeuge schnell, sicher und komfortabel.
Brettharte Fahrwerke haben erstmal nichts mit schnellen Autos zu tun, eher mit peinlichen Tuningobjekten die über jede Bodenwelle hoppeln als wären sie Häschen  .

Kleines Beispiel: Die SA hat den SL55 AMG seinerzeits auf der NS getestet. Und lustigerweise wurden die besten Rundenzeiten im Comfortmodus des Fahrwerks erreicht. Und selbiger gilt schon fast als sänftenartig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem mit den subjektiven Eindrücken. Deshalb fühlen sich z.B. viele Kleinwagen Fahrer wie Schummi II (oder 3). Weil es relativ laut ist beim durchbeschleunigen und man relativ viel Umgebungsgeräusche mitbekommt. Aber während der Corsa OPC Fahrer denkt er durchbricht gleich die Schallmauer wird er locker und vollkommen unbeabsichitgt von irgendeiner Limousine mit "richtigem" Motor verblasen. Deshalb weniger auf die subjektiven Eindrücke achten als auf die harten Fakten. Dann macht man sich im Zweifelsfall auch nicht zum Horst.


 
Ich bezweifel mal ganz stark, dass irgendeine normale Oberklasselimousine mit meinem *Astra* OPC überhaupt mithalten kann. 
Ganz zu schweigen, dass ich auch bei 260km/h noch gemütlich meinen Rücken graulen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel mal ganz stark, dass irgendeine normale Oberklasselimousine mit meinem *Astra* OPC überhaupt mithalten kann.
> Ganz zu schweigen, dass ich auch bei 260km/h noch gemütlich meinen Rücken graulen kann.



Der Astra (falls du das aktuelle Modell fährst) hat ein vom IVer Golf "insipriertes" Fahrwerk. Da gibt es deutlich besseres.
Welche Fahrleistungen er hat weiß ich nicht. Würde mich aber schon interessieren ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Astra (falls du das aktuelle Modell fährst) hat ein vom IVer Golf "insipriertes" Fahrwerk. Da gibt es deutlich besseres.


 
Na ja, ich habe ja keinen seriennahen OPC mehr, sondern einen "leicht" veränderten. 
Das Fahrwerk hat mit der Serie nichts mehr zu tun, selbst die elektronischen Anlagen wie ASR und ESP wurden neu programmiert.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Welche Fahrleistungen er hat weiß ich nicht. Würde mich aber schon interessieren ....


 
Also, mir reicht das, für einen Fronttriebler kommt das Auto gut aus dem Tee.
Von 100 auf 200 gehts in rund 17 Sekunden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Von 100 auf 200 gehts in rund 17 Sekunden.



Gibts denn irgendwelche Daten (die klassichen 0->100km/h/ 0->200km/h/ 0->1000m/ ....) ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass der 2.0 Boxer von CeresPK totaler Mist ist, ohne ihn jemals gefahren zu sein.


Nö, das nicht, aber du kannst gern behaupten, das der Boxer in CeresPKs Japaner eine ursprünglich deutsche Entwicklung gewesen ist bzw darauf aufbaut.

Um genau zu sein Borgward...


CeresPK schrieb:


> hehehehe habe gerade ein wenig Werbung entdeckt
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eMhDyUoZTw&eurl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk0ieEGMcFo&NR=1


Die sollten mal mit 'The germans made us what we are' oder so werben


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gibts denn irgendwelche Daten (die klassichen 0->100km/h/ 0->200km/h/ 0->1000m/ ....) ?


 
Natürlich nicht, da es kein Serienfahrzeug ist.
Die Bremsanlage ist auch angepasst, kleiner als 17'' geht gar nicht.
Brembo 6 Kolben Anlage, hinten 4 Kolben.
Hab den Wagen gebraucht geschossen, da der erste Besitzer die Raten nicht mehr bezahlen konnte.


----------



## Fransen (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, da es kein Serienfahrzeug ist.
> Die Bremsanlage ist auch angepasst, kleiner als 17'' geht gar nicht.
> Brembo 6 Kolben Anlage, hinten 4 Kolben.
> Hab den Wagen gebraucht geschossen, da der erste Besitzer die Raten nicht mehr bezahlen konnte.



Hast du gerade ein Foto zur Hand??
->also vom Auto bzw. der Bremsanlage^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab den Wagen gebraucht geschossen, da der erste Besitzer die Raten nicht mehr bezahlen konnte.



Ich muss jetzt zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nicht der größte Tuningfan bin. Aber wenn du Spaß damit hast dann paßt es ja.
Ich persönliche sehe das Problem halt, dass die Budgets welche die großen Hersteller zur Perfektion ihrer Fahrwerke, Motoren, etc.. ausgeben um ein sovielfaches größer sind als die kompletten Erträge der kompletten Tuningwirtschaft (rein aufs technische bezogen, nicht bling bling).

Und da habe ich einfach mehr Vertrauen zu. Was aber nciht heißen soll das alles schlecht wäre was von kleinen Betrieben kommt, ist nur nicht meins.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Hast du gerade ein Foto zur Hand??
> ->also vom Auto bzw. der Bremsanlage^^


 
Der Wagen ist komplett im Eimer, weil ich über eine Koppel brettern musste.  
Ich hoffe, die Werkstatt kriegt den wieder hin. 
Der Wagen wurde übrigens vom Opel Tuner Mantzel umgebaut und hatte einen Neuwagenwert von rund 40.000€
Ich habe den deutlich günstiger bekommen.  



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nicht der größte Tuningfan bin. Aber wenn du Spaß damit hast dann paßt es ja.
> Ich persönliche sehe das Problem halt, dass die Budgets welche die großen Hersteller zur Perfektion ihrer Fahrwerke, Motoren, etc.. ausgeben um ein sovielfaches größer sind als die kompletten Erträge der kompletten Tuningwirtschaft (rein aufs technische bezogen, nicht bling bling).
> 
> Und da habe ich einfach mehr Vertrauen zu. Was aber nciht heißen soll das alles schlecht wäre was von kleinen Betrieben kommt, ist nur nicht meins.


 
Also, Tuning Fan bin ich schon, aber ich möchte natürlich Qualität haben.
Daher nicht so'n Chiptuningschrott für Turbos sondern die alte Schule mit Kopfoptimierung, Stehbolzen und geänderte Kurbelwelle und Ölantrieb.
Dass dann auch der Turbo gegen einen größeren ausgetauscht wird, ist logisch. 
Natürlich ist auch wichtig die Bremsanlage anzupassen. Das vergessen viele Hobbytuner immer sehr gerne.

Letztendlich musst du es aber auch selbst wissen, du bist wohl eher der Typ, der sich einen neuen Wagen kauft, wenn der alte zu langsam sein sollte.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@olsyle

auf der graden sicher nicht aber es ist wohl wichtiger was man in den kurvigen strecken ausn karren hohlt denn da muss man sich was trauen

gerade aus fahren kann jeder

@itpassion-de

das stimmt vielleicht das gewisse hersteller das fahrwerk auf der nordschleife abstimmen aber da gehts nicht vorranging um die beste rundenzeit sondern auch um den komfort da die nordschleife nicht grade die ebenste strecke ist

darum ist das immer nur ein kompromiss aus sportlichkeit und komfort

ansonsten würden ja alle rennwagen beim serienfahrwerk bleiben wenns so gut wäre

ein richtiges fahrwerk ist sicher besser als das serien vorrausgesetzt man stellt die zug und druckstufe richtig ein ansonsten wird wirklich nur ein gehüpfe wie bei den leuten mit den billigfahrwerken das gleich mal den wagen um 120mm dem asphalt näher bringt

@quanti

naja zum tunen gehört auch immer das chippen oder mitlerweile umprogramieren des steuergerätes damit die einspritzung passt

und sowas wie kopf bearbeiten das die kompression steigt ist beim turbo eher schlechter da er ja die fehlende kompression durch den ladedruck ausgleicht

beim turbo wäre z.b. ein größerer turbo mit größerem ladeluftkühler und angepasster einspritzung richtig gut

und wenn man den ladedruck richtig erhöhen will halt sowas wie metallzylinderkopfdichtung und geschmiedete kolben und pleuel

und tuning ist schon was feines vorrausgesetzt man übertreibt es eben nicht und vorallem wenn die leistung auch dem äußeren entspricht ist es was feines


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, das nicht, aber du kannst gern behaupten, das der Boxer in CeresPKs Japaner eine ursprünglich deutsche Entwicklung gewesen ist bzw darauf aufbaut.
> 
> Um genau zu sein Borgward...


Och ich find das nicht so tragisch
kommt das Prinzip des Boxermotors eben aus Dt. nur welcher Motor wurde schon nicht hier erfunden (bzw war kein Entwickler/tüftler aus Dt. dran beteiligt)
da fällt mir so spontan keiner ein, nicht mal der Diesel-Boxer von Subaru kommt alleine von Subaru
VW hatte auch mal einen im Programm (im Käfer um genau zu sein)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @quanti
> 
> naja zum tunen gehört auch immer das chippen oder mitlerweile umprogramieren des steuergerätes damit die einspritzung passt
> 
> ...


 
Der Kopf wurde ja nur angepasst und nicht für eine höhere Verdichtung ausgelegt, sondern für bessere Luftströmung. 
Schneller Gaswechsel ist wichtig, deshalb ist jetzt auch eine Drehzahl von 7000 locker drinne und die maximale Leistung liegt nun bei 6200 an.
Dass ein größerer Turbo drinnen ist, habe ich ja gesagt, dass dazu auch eine Neuprogrammierung nötig ist, sollte logisch sein. 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass Chiptuning nicht das Wahre ist.
Eine vernünftige Kopfdichtung und Stehbolzen gehören auch dazu, ebenso wie eine angepasste Benzinzufuhr und geänderte Bremsen.
Vom Fahrwerk ganz zu scheigen.
Meine Stabis sind um einiges dicker als beim Serien OPC.
Antriebswellen und Getriebeglocke sind auch anders.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@quantenslipie

chippen ist trotzdem noch ok solangs nicht übertrieben wird also z.b. aus nem 1.8liter turbo mit 150ps durch nen chip auf 180 ist ok das braucht man noch nichts am herzen vornehmen aber spätestens ab200ps sollte man was machen wenn man länger spaß haben will

der chip sollte dabei natürlich von einem profi tuner kommen und nicht von nehm hobby chipler

@Cerespk

joa kenn auch keinen motor der nicht aus deutschland kommt oder zumindest hier erfunden wurde


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Motor hat aber rund 80PS mehr als Serie, da ist es mit Chiptuning alleine nicht mehr getan.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem mit den subjektiven Eindrücken. Deshalb fühlen sich z.B. viele Kleinwagen Fahrer wie Schummi II (oder 3). Weil es relativ laut ist beim durchbeschleunigen und man relativ viel Umgebungsgeräusche mitbekommt. Aber während der Corsa OPC Fahrer denkt er durchbricht gleich die Schallmauer wird er locker und vollkommen unbeabsichitgt von irgendeiner Limousine mit "richtigem" Motor verblasen. Deshalb weniger auf die subjektiven Eindrücke achten als auf die harten Fakten.


Was bringen mir denn Fakten bei sowas?
Wenn ich Fahrspaß bewerten will dann bewerte ich natürlich ob ich Spaß dabei habe das Auto zu fahren und nicht ob auf dem Datenblatt eine hohe Zahl steht aber ich nichts davon merke.
Es ist also zurecht durch und durch Subjektiv.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Genau fahrspass hat nicht mit leistung zu tun vielmehr mit Handling und aggilität.
Mein MX-5 war auch viel dynamischer als der Leon auch wenn der Leon jetzt 50 PS mehr hat.
MX-5 = Heckantrieb ohne Aufladung max Leistung bei ca. 6500 U/min.
Leon = Frontantrieb mit Aufladung max Leistung bei ca. 5500 U/min.

Schaltung und Lenkung waren beim Mazda ganz klar besser und das um einiges, anders rum ist ein Leon auch nicht fürs Kurvenräubern gebaut sondern um ein Altagsauto zu sein.

Man muss halt immer die Konzepte sehen, für was das Auto gebaut wurde!!

Nebenbei: Mit meinem Leon gehe ich jetzt vor Gericht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Mit meinem Leon gehe ich jetzt vor Gericht.


 
Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, das Teil ist andauernd defekt.
1821984 wird wohl eine Wandlung anstreben, sowas machen Autohäuser nicht gern...


----------



## 1821984 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hab ich mal vor einigen Seiten geschrieben. Hab mich da voll aufgeregt wegen dem Auto.

Also es war der erste und letzte Wagen, der aus Europa kommt.

Nur sch. damit gehabt bis jetzt. Es gibt ja immer die Diskusion darüber ob Japaner besser sind oder nicht. Anhand meiner eigenen Erfahrungen bin ich jetzt schlauer. Werde mir nie wieder ein Auto aus dem VAG-Konzern holen.

Habe 23KW weniger Leistung als im Schein angegeben und noch ganz viele andere Sachen aber ist ein laufendes Verfahren und deshalb muss ich noch ruhe bewahren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Mein MX-5 war auch viel dynamischer als der Leon auch wenn der Leon jetzt 50 PS mehr hat.


Mein RX7 FC war mir auch 10x lieber denn der Toyota, auch wenn er kein ABS und kein Klima hatte...
Und auch ~90PS und 'nen Turbo weniger...
Allerdings auch 'nen halben Meter und über 'ne halbe Tonne...

Der Mazda war einfach viel agiler, übersichtlicher, kleiner und handlicher, kein Vergleich zum Toyota Panzer...


----------



## 1821984 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja Ja die alten Japaner. Viele sagen " das sind voll die Plastikbomber" ich meine, die haben noch ihr eigenes Flair und die gewisse ausstrahlung und wollen nicht nur gut aussehen. Nen Z4 find ich von Innen voll fürn Po aber das hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Ja Ja die alten Japaner. Viele sagen " das sind voll die Plastikbomber" ich meine, die haben noch ihr eigenes Flair und die gewisse ausstrahlung und wollen nicht nur gut aussehen. Nen Z4 find ich von Innen voll fürn Po aber das hatten wir ja schon.


 
BMW ist doch völlig überschätzt.
Nicht ohne Grund heißt es doch "Bei Mercedes weggeworfen". 
Und Benz ist auch nicht mehr das Wahre. 

BMW wird mit den ganzen überbewerteten Leasingfahrzeugen sowieso in die Kriese schlittern, mal sehen, wann die nach Staatshilfen fragen.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ganz einfach: zu wenig Auto fürs geld!
Nen EVO kostet das gleiche wie nen Z4 aber im EVO ist wesentlich mehr technik und dann noch die bessere.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Och BMWs finde ich als frischer Japanfan eigentlich voll OK.
Aber meinen Impreza find ich trotzdem besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: zu wenig Auto fürs geld!
> Nen EVO kostet das gleiche wie nen Z4 aber im EVO ist wesentlich mehr technik und dann noch die bessere.


 
Und er sieht um Längen besser aus.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: zu wenig Auto fürs geld!
> Nen EVO kostet das gleiche wie nen Z4 aber im EVO ist wesentlich mehr technik und dann noch die bessere.


Jepp das sehe ich genau so
Ich finde aber nicht nur das BMW überteuert ist sondern generell die Deutschen Automarken, außer bei Opel. Dort, finde ich, hält es sich in Grenzen aber da gibts bestimmt auch ordentliche Aufpreislisten


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Deutschen Automarken, außer bei Opel. Dort, finde ich, hält es sich in Grenzen aber da gibts bestimmt auch ordentliche Aufpreislisten


 
Sehe ich genauso, wenn ich mir die Preise von VW, Audi und Co. so anschauen, dann grübel ich schon, wie lange die noch solche Preise rechtfertigen können.
Auch Ford ist eine gute Alternative (die deutschen Fords halte ich schon für Deutsche Autos).
Meine Frau hat jetzt den neuen C-Max bekommen. Ein klasse Wagen.
2.0 Liter, Ghia Voll Ausstattung, gerade 10.000km auf der Uhr und weniger als 20 Riesen gekostet.
Super verarbeitet, tolles Fahrwerk, fexibel im Innenraum.
Und auch Park Pilot ist dabei (braucht sie auch ).


----------



## 1821984 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, das Teil ist andauernd defekt.
> 1821984 wird wohl eine Wandlung anstreben, sowas machen Autohäuser nicht gern...



Mangels beachtung beim Service meiner Probleme mit dem Auto hab ich zufällig beim Anwalt gefragt und der meinte, da kann man was draus machen.
Hätte man mich bei Händler (deutschlandweite Kette) beachtet und mir zugehört und nicht versucht abzuspeisen (weil ich bin ja erst 24) hätte man das auch anders lösen können ober so mach ich da ne große sache draus und ich geh auch bis zum äußersten damit wenn es sein muss, denn ich bin der falsche für sone übers Ohr haun sachen. Wenn es ein Auto für 50 T€ wär, würde das bestimmt auch anders gehandhabt, aber ich bin nur der kleine man, der mit etwas glück noch nichtmal richtig versichert ist aber das ist falsch


----------



## Zoon (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> hehehehe habe gerade ein wenig Werbung entdeckt



Die Taube



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Brettharte Fahrwerke gehören nicht in Alltagslimousinen oder Familienvans.



Sportliche Abstimmung hat nicht unbedingt was mit "bretthart" zu tun, gerade auf der Nordschleife.





CeresPK schrieb:


> da fällt mir so spontan keiner ein, nicht mal der Diesel-Boxer von Subaru kommt alleine von Subaru



Beim Dieselboxer hat auch Porsche mitentwickelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Sportliche Abstimmung hat nicht unbedingt was mit "bretthart" zu tun, gerade auf der Nordschleife.


 
Ich finde das Serienfahrwerk des Ford C-Max schon etwas zu kräftig. 
Klar, man kommt gut um die Kurve, aber mit Kindern hinten drinne fährt man eh nicht mehr so sportlich.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und auch Park Pilot ist dabei (braucht sie auch ).





Ich schliesse mich eurer Meinung an, deutsche Autos sind zur Zeit enorm ueberteuert. Ein Beispiel, welches mich furchtbar aufregt, und das ich euch gerne vortragen wuerde:

Der Audi A8 faengt bei 60 Riesen an.
Der S8 faengt bei 100 Riesen an.

... - aehh, wie bitte?
40.000 Euro mehr, weil auf dem Auto ein S vor der 8 steht?
Mal ganz ehrlich, was hat die Kiste, was der A8 nicht sowieso schon hat? Abgesehen von einem staerkeren Motor faellt mir jetzt nichts ein, die Serienausstattung ist in etwa gleich. 

Ueberhaupt die Tatsache, dass der A8 bei 60.000 anfaengt, haut einen schon vom Hocker.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ueberhaupt die Tatsache, dass der A8 bei 60.000 anfaengt, haut einen schon vom Hocker.


 
Eben, vor ein paar Jahren galt damals der Porsche Turbo als das teuerste Deutsche Auto, weil er die Markie von 200.000 Mark durchbrach.
Heute kriegste mit jedem 5er BMW die 100.000 Euro Marke locker weggeknickt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch Ford ist eine gute Alternative (die deutschen Fords halte ich schon für Deutsche Autos).



Ich sehe das Problem bei Ford da, dass sie mittlerweile sehr schöne Autos bauen mit vollkommen unzeitgemässen Motoren. Bei mir kam Ford in den letzten beiden Jahren zweimal mit in die Auswahl beim Autokauf aber nicht mit den Motoren. 
Wenn sie da den Bogen möglichst schnell noch rum bekommen, können sie sich schnell von den niedrigpreisigen Mitbewerbern absetzen.

Übrigens fällt mir bei der Gelegenheit noch ein, ein User schrieb vor ein paar Seiten das die Koreaner ungefähr genauso gute Autos anbieten wie die anderen Hersteller. Komisch nur das im Supertest von den wichtigsten europäischen Automagazinen von 14 getesteten Autos ausgerechnet ein Koreaner auf dem letzten Platz landet. Ich finde das spricht Bände, da das was die Europäer vorgelegt haben und die Japaner dazugelernt haben eben nicht so einfach nach zu machen ist.
Aber das nur am Rande.....


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem bei Ford da, dass sie mittlerweile sehr schöne Autos bauen mit vollkommen unzeitgemässen Motoren.


Erinner mich doch nicht an meine Tankrechnung.


> Übrigens fällt mir bei der Gelegenheit noch ein, ein User schrieb vor ein paar Seiten das die Koreaner ungefähr genauso gute Autos anbieten wie die anderen Hersteller. Komisch nur das im Supertest von den wichtigsten europäischen Automagazinen von 14 getesteten Autos ausgerechnet ein Koreaner auf dem letzten Platz landet. Ich finde das spricht Bände, da das was die Europäer vorgelegt haben und die Japaner dazugelernt haben eben nicht so einfach nach zu machen ist.
> Aber das nur am Rande.....


Wenn jemand von seinen Zulieferern verlangt bewusst minderwertige Teile zu produzieren erwarte ich keine anderen Ergebnisse...


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von seinen Zulieferern verlangt bewusst minderwertige Teile zu produzieren erwarte ich keine anderen Ergebnisse...



Das stimmt.
Wäre für mich auch nicht weiter ärgerlich aber wenn manche Leute ihren Kram schönreden und einfach mal alle Unternehmen auf ein Niveau reduzieren wollen, dann rollt sich mir doch ein wenig die Hutschnur auf  .
Aber ist ja nicht so wild, am Ende sieht man dann doch wer's kann und wer noch ein wenig üben muss  .

Was Ford angeht, da denke ich das spätestens jetzt ein Umdenken einsetzen wird. Und wenn sie jetzt noch technologisch zur Spitzengruppe aufschliessen, dann wird es in absehbarer Zeit wieder ein starkes und für jeden Fahrzeugkäufer interessantes Unternehmen werden.
Gönnen würde ich ihnen es.


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> ... - aehh, wie bitte?
> 40.000 Euro mehr, weil auf dem Auto ein S vor der 8 steht?
> Mal ganz ehrlich, was hat die Kiste, was der A8 nicht sowieso schon hat? Abgesehen von einem staerkeren Motor faellt mir jetzt nichts ein, die Serienausstattung ist in etwa gleich.



Nun gut im Basis A8 ist der lumpige VAG Standard V6 drinne, im S8 der Lambo V10. Der Rest von dem Schinken muss dann halt auch noch angepasst sein.

@ Ford, der Mondeo gefällt mir, vorallem mit den schönen 5 Zylinder von Volvo. Leider nach wie vor der Antrieb an der falschen Achse :p


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was Ford angeht, da denke ich das spätestens jetzt ein Umdenken einsetzen wird. Und wenn sie jetzt noch technologisch zur Spitzengruppe aufschliessen, dann wird es in absehbarer Zeit wieder ein starkes und für jeden Fahrzeugkäufer interessantes Unternehmen werden.
> Gönnen würde ich ihnen es.


Auf jeden Fall verkauft sich der neue Ka zur Zeit wie geschnitten Brot.
Meine Schwester überlegt zur Zeit auch sich einen zu zu legen, aber eine Probefahrt ist heute schon mal daran gescheitert dass alle verkauft wahren...


----------



## k-b (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Glaub alle Kleinwagen verkaufen sich zur zeit wie geschnitten Brot, im Fernsehen läuft ja nix anderes ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> ... aber eine Probefahrt ist heute schon mal daran gescheitert dass alle verkauft wahren...


 
Jep, war beim Ford Händler genauso, wo wir den C-Max gekauft hatten. Kein neuer Fiesta da, kein neuer Ka.
Der Verkäufer sagt, dass sie uns die Bude einrennen und die Dinger haben wollen, Schrottprämie sei dank.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

War grad mal wieder auf der Autobahn. Gashahn voll auf und siehe da, der Flieger kann doch noch 230km/h laufen. Naja es hat ja auch die Sonne geschienen. Aufn Beifahrersitz liegt vorsorglich schonmal der Hammer.

Das mit dem Hammer ist kein scherz, hatte ich mal im Auto vergessen seitdem liegt er da und ich weiß nicht, ob das klever ist, dass ausgerechnet bei mir im Auto nen Hammer liegt

Achja, war heut beim Seathändler und wollt mal preise für ne 90 Tkm Inspektion wissen und die nette sagt zu mir "so zwischen 700 und 800€". Ich glaub die spinnen. Wie wird das denn gerechtfertigt für son kleinen Ölwechsel und bischen abfetten usw. Der Mechaniker ist da ganze 2 Stunden bei und dann wollen die das Geld haben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

1. Hast dir 'nen VW gekauft, die sind nunmal etwas teurer bei der Wartung...
2. Ists wohl mehr denn nur Ölwechsel und Fetten, da müssen wohl noch einige Dinge getauscht werden, der Zahnriemen kommt aber eigentlich erst bei 120 oder 180tkm...
3. Vergiss nicht das vergoldete Longlife Öl!!111


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der neue Fiesta ist eigtl. sehr schick geworden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist bloß nervig, dass die Heckscheiben immer kleiner werden und man kaum noch hinten was sehen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meine Heckscheibe ist zu 80% blind, da ist mir die Größe relativ egal  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine Heckscheibe ist zu 80% blind, da ist mir die Größe relativ egal  .


 
Dann solltest du sie vielleicht mal reinigen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn du mir sagst wie man eine verwaschene Plastikscheibe wieder richtig durchsichtig bekommt bist du mein Gott(für einen Tag).


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst wie man eine verwaschene Plastikscheibe wieder richtig durchsichtig bekommt bist du mein Gott(für einen Tag).


 
Aha, Cabrio... 
Blöde Plastikscheiben, dass die nichts vernünftiges reinbauen können. 
Hast du mal versucht die Scheibe zu polieren?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, Cabrio...


Sobald die Dellen raus sind gibts vielleicht auch mal ein besseres Bild als das alte was ich aber hier mal vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit wieder gepostet hatte.


> Blöde Plastikscheiben, dass die nichts vernünftiges reinbauen können.


Bei der aktuellen Faltung müsste eine Glasscheibe schon ein Scharnier in der Mitte haben.


> Hast du mal versucht die Scheibe zu polieren?


Scheuern geht ja schon mal nicht da sie dann ganz hin ist.
Hab mal wo gelesen dass Cockpitspray o.Ä. etwas helfen soll, aber so richtig glauben tu ich daran nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Olstyle
Mixer?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was kostet denn eine neue Scheibe?
Oder muss man dafür das komplette Verdeck tauschen?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hab mich noch nicht drum gekümmert.
Austauschen geht aber. Das Ding hat einen Reißverschluss.

Ein Händler hat mir von vorne herein vom Harttop für den Winter abgeraten da man davon ein ganzes Pack neue Scheiben kaufen kann..

@Stefan:
Wenn du einen Mx5 meinst:
Nö, der Kofferraum war zu klein.

In meinen StreetKa passen immerhin drei Wasserkisten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> In meinen StreetKa passen immerhin drei Wasserkisten.


 
Hmm, ein Streetka hast du, nicht schlecht.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Dinger Plastikscheiben haben.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Nun gut im Basis A8 ist der lumpige VAG Standard V6 drinne, im S8 der Lambo V10. Der Rest von dem Schinken muss dann halt auch noch angepasst sein.



Rechtfertigt das deiner Meinung nach einen Sprung ueber 40.000 Euro? 
Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber einen schwachen A8 und packe gleich noch einen voll aus geruesteten A4 dazu..


----------



## k-b (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Imho schon.
Was soll das denn bringen sich einen A8 und einen A4 zu kaufen? Man kann doch eh nur mit einem fahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber einen schwachen A8 und packe gleich noch einen voll aus geruesteten A4 dazu..



Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett das man für 40k einen vollausgetatteten A4 bekommt? Ich habe für einen 320d vor 7 Jahren 44.000,- Euro bezahlt und selbst da waren nur 23 Extras drinn und es war der kleinste Diesel.


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber einen schwachen A8 und packe gleich noch einen voll aus geruesteten A4 dazu..



Kunstbanausen 

A4 ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett das man für 40k einen vollausgetatteten A4 bekommt? Ich habe für einen 320d vor 7 Jahren 44.000,- Euro bezahlt und selbst da waren nur 23 Extras drinn und es war der kleinste Diesel.


 
Da kann man doch mal wieder sehen, wie völlig überteuert deutsche Autos sind.
Schlappe 90.000 Mark für eine Mittelklasselimousine. Zu D-Mark Preisen hätte das niemamd gezahlt.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wer soll das bezahlen, wer hat soviel Geld?


----------



## k-b (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie einige Seiten weiter vorne schon festgestellt wurde, sollte man die Autos ja eh nicht Fabrikneu kaufen. Innerhalb von 2-4 Jahren sind sie eh nur noch die Hälfte wert 
Ich könnt mir durchaus vorstellen nen A8 als Gebrauchten oder zumindest als Jahreswagen zu holen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Den C-Max haben wir als Jahreswagen gekauft und schlappe 6000€ eingespart, lohnt sich also.


----------



## k-b (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Frag mcih immer was das für Leute sind die sich nen Auto kaufen nur um es mit Verlust wieder weiterzuverkaufen ^^


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Im Zweifelfall sind das wohl ex-Leasingfahrzeuge, aber verrückt ist das schon.
Der Händler wo ich einen Wagen wie meinen(mit etwas mehr Kilometern drauf) vor ein paar Wochen noch mal gesehen habe wollte immer noch mehr als ich vor zwei Jahren bezahlt habe .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich kenne Werkangehörige, die besonders gute Konditionen haben und einen neuen Wagen bekommen und ihn dann für sehr gutes Geld weiterverkaufen können, sodass sie mit wenig Kabital einen neuen Wagen fahren können.
Klappte bei BMW bisher immer ganz gut, aber seit sie gemerkt haben, dass die Leasingfahrzeuge allte völlig überbewertet sind, ist da schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Frag mcih immer was das für Leute sind die sich nen Auto kaufen nur um es mit Verlust wieder weiterzuverkaufen ^^


"Verkauft" (spricht man kauft sich ein Auto und stellt dann irgendwann fest, das die Karre doch nicht soo toll ist, wie hier bei meiner Tante der Fall, aber die ist selbst schuld, denn man fährt ein Auto das man kaufen möchte mal probe), kann sich das AUto nicht leisten oder Wandlung aufgrund von Mängeln.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> "Verkauft" (spricht man kauft sich ein Auto und stellt dann irgendwann fest, das die Karre doch nicht soo toll ist, wie hier bei meiner Tante der Fall, aber die ist selbst schuld, denn man fährt ein Auto das man kaufen möchte mal probe), kann sich das AUto nicht leisten oder Wandlung aufgrund von Mängeln.




Du möchtest damit wohl nicht ausdrücken, dass ich selber Schuld bin mangels begutachtung bei der Probefahrt oder?

Bei der Probefahrt war alles i.O. bis auf die Batterie, die leer war!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nein, eigentlich nicht, auch wenns ein VW war...

Dein Problem ist eindeutig die Werkstatt (und die äußerst arrogante Haltung des Herstellers gegenüber seinen Kunden)...


----------



## 1821984 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Stimmt, wie kann ich nur so bescheuert sein, mir nen Auto von VAG anzuschauen!!!
Werd ich auch nicht wieder machen. Versprochen.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Imho schon.
> Was soll das denn bringen sich einen A8 und einen A4 zu kaufen? Man kann doch eh nur mit einem fahren.



Vielleicht hat man eine Freundin/Frau etc. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett das man für 40k einen vollausgetatteten A4 bekommt? Ich habe für einen 320d vor 7 Jahren 44.000,- Euro bezahlt und selbst da waren nur 23 Extras drinn und es war der kleinste Diesel.



Mit voll ausgestattet meine ich nicht jedes erhaeltliche Feature.
Wenn du einen huebschen 2.0 TFSI nimmst, den Wagen schoen lackierst, Klima-Automatik, Leder-Bezuege, + diverser anderer kleiner Sachen (Seiten-Airbags fuer die Fond-Sitze), kommst du auf circa 40k.
Dazu kann man theoretisch auch noch fuer 5k einige andere Sachen hinzufuegen, und man hat ein aeusserst ansehnliches Auto.
Das man mit 40.000 keinen A4 mit allen Sonderausstattungen kriegen kann, ist mir auch klar. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Kunstbanausen
> 
> A4 ...



Ich weiss. 
Ich wuerde ihn mir auch nicht kaufen, aber es gibt genug von Dingern auf deutschen Strassen, als das man vermuten koennte, die werden irgendwo kostenlos verteilt.. 



EDIT:

Adrenalize's Frage hier hat mich so eben an den guten alten Alfa Romeo (ItalDesign) Scighera erinnert. 
Es ist zu schade, dass das Auto niemals in Produktion gegangen ist, denn eigentlich sah es relativ gut aus und hatte auch einen auesserst einschuechternden Auftritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bleedingme (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens fällt mir bei der Gelegenheit noch ein, ein User schrieb vor ein paar Seiten das die Koreaner ungefähr genauso gute Autos anbieten wie die anderen Hersteller. Komisch nur das im Supertest von den wichtigsten europäischen Automagazinen von 14 getesteten Autos ausgerechnet ein Koreaner auf dem letzten Platz landet. Ich finde das spricht Bände, da das was die Europäer vorgelegt haben und die Japaner dazugelernt haben eben nicht so einfach nach zu machen ist.
> Aber das nur am Rande.....


 
Der User war dann wohl ich.

Den Supertest habe ich auch gelesen. Solche Punktetabellen sind doch wunderbare Statistiken, das Ergebnis wird hauptsächlich durch die Punktabstände in den Einzelwertungen beeinflusst, der Maßstab „von-bis“ ist in jedem Test völlig anders und die Musik dazu spielt der Ton im Fließtext.
Ich hab mal 2 andere Tests ausgekramt, hier verlieren Ceed/i30 auch, allerdings mit denkbar geringem Rückstand, wesentlich positiverem Ton und einem völlig anderen Fazit. So unterschiedlich kann das aussehen:

http://www.autozeitung.de/search/node/kia+ceedhttp://www.autozeitung.de/vergleichstest/kompakt-kombis

Es gab noch andere Tests, in denen z.B. ein Ceed auch mal vor Astra oder Focus platziert wurde oder ein pro_ceed vor 1er und CLC, noch gar nicht alt, immerhin hat der Scirocco gewonnen. Leider konnte ich die jetzt nicht online aufspüren.

Gut, die obigen Tests sind älter, deswegen wird der damals noch gelobte 2.0 CRDi im Supertest dann nun auch abgekanzelt. Zumal auch der VAG-Konzern seinen Traktordiesel inzwischen in Rente geschickt hat. Btw basiert der 2-l-Diesel im Ceed noch immer auf dem Uralteisen mit 113 PS; wäre der letzte Motor, den ich hier wählen würde.
Daß durch unterschiedliche Testbedingungen / Punkteverteilungen völlig andere Ergebnisse entstehen können, zeigt die Bewertung im zweiten Kapitel, in dem der Ceed abgeschlagen ist: Fahrverhaltens/-dynamik. Hier ist der Ceed um Welten schlechter als der Golf VI, dort zieht der Ceed beim Fahrverhalten fast mit dem Golf V gleich. Heißt das im Umkehrschluß, daß der Golf V ein schlechtes Fahrwerk hat? Glaube ich nicht. Es zeigt wohl eher, wie unterschiedlich solche Tests je nach Testkriterien und Testaufbau-/ablauf ausfallen können. Erinnert mich an die Computer-Fachpresse...
Das waren die beiden Kapitel, in denen der Ceed im Supertest wirklich mit Abstand Letzter wurde. Beim Rest schwimmt er unauffällig im Testfeld mit.

Ich bleibe dabei: Die neuesten koreanischen Modelle von Hyundai und Kia sind m.E. konkurrenzfähig.

Soll halt jeder selbst testen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von seinen Zulieferern verlangt bewusst minderwertige Teile zu produzieren erwarte ich keine anderen Ergebnisse...


 
Welche Teile waren das denn? Für ein aktuelles oder altes Modell? Sicherheitsrelevant?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Kia baut doch inzwischen gute Autos.
Wenn man bedeckt, wie schnell die sich entwickelt haben, dann wird die Luft für die deutschen Preiumhersteller bald sehr dünn werden.
Due ruhen sich doch jetzt schon nur noch auf ihr Image aus, aber Image ist nicht alles.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von seinen Zulieferern verlangt bewusst minderwertige Teile zu produzieren erwarte ich keine anderen Ergebnisse...


Verwechselst du hier nicht VW mit anderen? 

Übrigens geben die Zulieferer zu, das sie lieber mit Toyota als VW zusammenarbeiten!
Toyota hat zwar sehr hohe Ansprüche, zahlt dafür aber auch nicht schlecht, im Gegensatz zu VAG...

Heißt also im Klartext: die guten Teile bekommt Toyota, den ganzen "Abfall", der nicht die Spezifikationen von Toyota entspricht, geht dann halt an VW


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Heißt also im Klartext: die guten Teile bekommt Toyota, den ganzen "Abfall", der nicht die Spezifikationen von Toyota entspricht, geht dann halt an VW


 
Stellt sich dann die Frage, was Mercedes bekommt?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Verwechselst du hier nicht VW mit anderen?


Ich sprach in dem Zusammenhang von Koreanern welche nun mal meinen Vater persönlich dazu aufgefordert haben doch bitte in Zukunft nicht mehr so genau darauf zu achten wie sicher die Lenkschlösser etc. seien da man so denkt Kosten sparen zu können.

Er hat sich geweigert, aber ob das die Konkurrenz genau so gemacht hat wird sich zeigen.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hab gestern mal nen Bild vom neuen Mazda 3 MPS gesehen. Müst ihr unbedingt mal googlen. Soll sich mit dem Golf 6 GTI streiten.
Madza = 260 PS
Golf = 210 PS

Was will man da vergleichen? Wie teuer der Golf gegen den Madza ist.
Einstiegspreise für den MPS sollen bei ca. 28000 € liegen mit fast vollausstattung.
Und vom leistungsvorsprung sehen wir mal ab!!!


----------



## _montana (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

direkt habe ich kein auto, jedoch ist mein vater autohändler für britische karossen (bentley,rolls royce). da ich aber erst seit ca. 3 wochen meinen führerschein hab wars mir noch vergönnt mit seinem arnage zu heizen 

Rolls-Royce und Bentley Spezialist - Silver Hill International


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Auto Bild findet bestimmt viele Dinge, die beim Golf besser sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, vorallendingen beim Fahrwerk, das beim Mazda zu hoppelnd sein wird, oder der Verarbeitung die beim VW besser ist, zumindest solang der Softlack nicht abblättert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, vorallendingen beim Fahrwerk, das beim Mazda zu hoppelnd sein wird, oder der Verarbeitung die beim VW besser ist, zumindest solang der Softlack nicht abblättert...


 
Der Golf wird garantiert komfortabler sein, dazu die mehrfarbige Konsole/Armaturen und der Klavierlack. 
Dann wirkt der Golf nicht so prollig, sondern gediegen. Denn der GTI Fahrer von heute will möglichst nicht mehr auffallen und lieber das Image eines Treckerdiesels haben. 
Schon mal 5 Jahre alten Klavierlack und helle Oberflächen im Auto gesehen....?
Genau.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bildergalerie - Supertest VW Golf 1.4 Trendline - autobild.de
Oh, was für eine Qualitätsanmutung 
Abblätternder Softlack, schlecht eingepasste Türen und noch vieles mehr...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum es raffiniert ist, wenn der Heckklappenöffner das Logo ist. Man macht sich grundsätzlich die Finger dreckig, vorallem, weil der Golf durch seine Form das Heck immer mit Schmutzwasser von der nassen Straße zuschüttet.
Bei dem kleinen Heckwischer sieht man ja eh nichts mehr.


----------



## Las_Bushus (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich persönlich find meinen Golf 3 ziemlich in Ordnung für sein Alter(93) und seine 190t km.

Zugegebener maßen wurde eins der Fenster abgeklemmt (sind alle elektrisch) und das Dach kippt nurnoch... Aber sonst fährt er wunderbar. Bleibt auch in der Stadt bei annehmbarem Verbrauch und wird auch schnell warm.

Bis ich mir ein neues/anderes Auto leisten kann wird er für mich das tollste Auto der Welt sein, einfach weils meins ist^^.

Nur die Versicherung treibt mir immer Tränen in die Augen =/ (der Golf 3 scheint Versicherungsmäßig als Hormon-gegen-den-Baum-Schleuder zu gelten...)


----------



## MoS (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal nen Bild vom neuen Mazda 3 MPS gesehen.


Oh ja! Wenn ich das Geld hätte, wär der meiner  Aber dafür hats gestern dank Abwrackprämie für meinen alten verrosteten Kübel (Opel Corsa BJ 95) für einen *Mazda 2 Sport Impression* mit dem 1.5l Motor gereicht  Wenn alles glatt läuft, fahre ich nächste Woche damit rum! Ich freue mich schon riesig, mein erstes selbstgekauftes Auto


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Nur die Versicherung treibt mir immer Tränen in die Augen =/ (der Golf 3 scheint Versicherungsmäßig als Hormon-gegen-den-Baum-Schleuder zu gelten...)


 
Das ist immer der Nachteil eines alten Autos. Die bevorzugen nun mal Junge Männer bis 24 und die fahren entsprechend.
Der normale Fahrer, der sich halt keinen neuen leisten kann, muss es dann ausbaden.
Es wird Zeit, dass die Versicherungen nicht mehr nach Autos berechnen sondern nach Fahrern.


----------



## bleedingme (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bildergalerie - Supertest VW Golf 1.4 Trendline - autobild.de
> Oh, was für eine Qualitätsanmutung
> Abblätternder Softlack, schlecht eingepasste Türen und noch vieles mehr...


 
Beim ersten Bild: "...kleine Mängel..."

Kleine Mängel? Einige dieser kleinen Mängel hätte ich bei meinem Auto absolut inakzeptabel gefunden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, das sehe ich auch so.

Die meisten Mängel wären bei einem 10 Jahre altem Auto ev. akzeptabel gewesen, aber nicht bei einem 18 Monate altem...

Es gibt einiges, das geht garnicht, ich hab mal im Motor Talk die ganzen Mängel soweit aufgelistet (hier nochmal die Anmerkung, das es unglaublich ist, wie diese Liste abgewatscht wurd)

Das ein 18 Monate altes Auto schon solche Rostansätze hat, ist inakzeptabel! (Türfeststeller, Querlenker)
Der abblätternde Softlack!
Mein 15 Jahre alter Toyota hat nicht solche Mängelerscheinungen, höchstens am Lenkrad blättert mal was ab, aber sonst?!
Die Spaltmaßunterschiede von über 3mm...
Schlecht eingepasste Türen.
ein mehr als deutlicher Ebenenversatz zwischen Kotflügel und Stoßstange.
nicht zu übersehende Farbabweichungen
unzureichende Heizleistung...


----------



## bleedingme (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem koreanischen Billigauto nach 4 Jahren und 130t km zum Vergleich:

Das ein 18 Monate altes Auto schon solche Rostansätze hat, ist inakzeptabel! (Türfeststeller, Querlenker) _Ich hab meine Hütte zuletzt bei der 120er Inspektion von unten gesehen... ich bin zutiefst beeindruckt - makellos._
Der abblätternde Softlack!
Mein 15 Jahre alter Toyota hat nicht solche Mängelerscheinungen, höchstens am Lenkrad blättert mal was ab, aber sonst?! _Joa, mausgraues Billigplastik bleibt auch zweifarbig häßlich, aber zumindest robust. Wenn ich öfter mal den Innenraum putzen würde_, _könnte man das Alter kaum erkennen._
Die Spaltmaßunterschiede von über 3mm... _...haben erstaunlicherweise auch die Koreaner nicht mehr nötig._
Schlecht eingepasste Türen. _Sowas kenn ich nicht. Aber auf Deutschlands Straßen fahren recht viele Golf V mit schief sitzender Heckklappe..._
ein mehr als deutlicher Ebenenversatz zwischen Kotflügel und Stoßstange. _Sowas hab ich auch - nach nem Minirempler gegen die Betonwand in der Tiefgarage._
nicht zu übersehende Farbabweichungen _DAS hab ich allerdings ebenfalls, nicht sehr deutlich, aber frisch gewaschen und poliert doch auffallend._
unzureichende Heizleistung... _kann mich nicht beschweren._
Alles in allem ist die Leistung des Golf bestenfalls durchwachsen.
Wobei natürlich die Qualität in Sachen Abnutzung Motorteile unbestreitbar ist.


----------



## Fransen (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hopp, Hopp, hat keiner mehr Bilder von seiner Karre.
Ist zwar nicht die aktuelle Familienkutsche bzw. das aktuelle Auto meines Vaters, aber ein Autofoto.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meine ist immer noch beim Flicken .


----------



## memphis@Mg (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mal bischen was neues von mir ! neuer auspuff felgen aufkleber und kleine diverse umbauten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sie darf auch mal in die warme stube 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum fegenaufkleber montieren


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Lad die Bilder doch mal hier hoch, das geht auch schneller beim Runterladen.


----------



## memphis@Mg (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wie????


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Unten im erweiterten Post Dialog gibts 'nen Button, auf dem 'Anhänge verwalten' steht.


----------



## memphis@Mg (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

und wie bekomme ich dir rein verlinkt !?

also so hänge ich sie nur AN und wie verlinke ich die als VORSCHAU ?!


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> und wie bekomme ich dir rein verlinkt !?
> 
> also so hänge ich sie nur AN und wie verlinke ich die als VORSCHAU ?!



Einmal hier glubschen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## maGic (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich nur Peugot 106 Diesel 50PS

was für ein sch**ß Auto
beginnt ab 100km/h klapppert


----------



## 1821984 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier mal was sinnfreies!

VW Golf 2 Motorexplosion Video - Kanimani - MyVideo

achtung mit der Lautstärke!!!


----------



## Zoon (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



maGic schrieb:


> ich nur Peugot 106 Diesel 50PS
> 
> was für ein sch**ß Auto
> beginnt ab 100km/h klapppert



Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat nen Corsa B mit 60 mörderischen Saugdiesel PS, aber irgendwie find ich das Ding kultig und der kommt locker über 1000 km mit einer Tankfüllung.

@ 1821984 Japaner halten sowas locker um 10 Minuten oder mehr aus bevor die hochgehen


----------



## maGic (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

die kommt 4,5 lieter auf 100km.
trotzdem hasse ich diese peugot 106,


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> @ 1821984 Japaner halten sowas locker um 10 Minuten oder mehr aus bevor die hochgehen



Ich weis!!! Konnte meine auch fast ohne Öl fahren und die/der 323F lief und lief und lief bis der MX-5 kam.


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Experten bei der Arbeit


----------



## SilentKilla (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Experten bei der Arbeit



Hat der MX-5 nicht Heckantrieb?


----------



## MoS (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hat der MX-5 nicht Heckantrieb?


Ja, darum ja auch dieser Satz :


Zoon schrieb:


> Experten bei der Arbeit


----------



## ManuelB (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meine fahrbaren Untersätze bestehen aus Yamaha RD350YPVS, VW Golf2 TD und VW Iltis, wobei ersteres noch repariert werden muss (Kurbelwelle hats zerledert   )

MfG
Manu


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hab da gerade noch ein richtig gutes Bild von meinem Scirocco auf der Platte gefunden. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da stehen aber eini9ge Sciroccos rum.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Experten bei der Arbeit




Oh my god. Sind das ampelstarter. Die fahren bestimmt sonst nur Golf 2 oder Kadett E
Gutes Bild!!!


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@quantenslipstream

Achso meiner ist der große weiße hinten links. 

Ne natürlich der in der Mitte.

PS: Das war bei nem kleinen Treffen in Rösrath, das ist fast monatlich und immer nett da.

MfG DanielX


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ DanielX: mal ganz ehrlich, was hälst du vom neuen Scirocco. Ich finde, der hat überhaupt nichts mehr mit den alten zu tun.


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@1821984

Ich geb dir jetzt mal die Meinung von fast jedem der auch nen Scirocco I oder II hat.

Bis zur B-Säule ein schönes Auto, aber alles dahinter ist zum .

Warum nennen die den Scirocco und nicht anders, was hat der mit den 1er und 2er zu tuhen.

Und wo ist das ein Sport-Coupe.

Nettes Auto aber kein Scirocco für mich!

PS: Ich rede nur vom Design, Technick und Verarbeitung hätte ich auch gerne in meinem. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sach ich genauso bis auf, dass ich weder Technik und Verarbeitung haben will aber das hat nen anderen Grund. Das erste Modell find ich gut. Hab den bei mir mal in knall Rosa gesehen aber schön fertig gemacht mit nen G60 drin und lehrgemacht von innen. Halt auf rennsport getrimmt. Sah echt genial aus und die Farbe war mal nen Eyecatcher.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Februar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ich geb dir jetzt mal die Meinung von fast jedem der auch nen Scirocco I oder II hat.


jetzt mal ernsthaft... wen interesssiert die meinung von rocco 1 oder 2 fahrern?  die ollen kisten gehören auf den schrottplatz. 
wahrscheinlich haben die angesprochen rocco besitzer auch irgendwas gegen corrado-fahrer. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Sach ich genauso bis auf, dass ich weder Technik und Verarbeitung haben will aber das hat nen anderen Grund. Das erste Modell find ich gut. Hab den bei mir mal in knall Rosa gesehen aber schön fertig gemacht mit nen G60 drin und lehrgemacht von innen. Halt auf rennsport getrimmt. Sah echt genial aus und die Farbe war mal nen Eyecatcher.



in rosa?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> jetzt mal ernsthaft... wen interesssiert die meinung von rocco 1 oder 2 fahrern?  die ollen kisten gehören auf den schrottplatz.
> wahrscheinlich haben die angesprochen rocco besitzer auch irgendwas gegen corrado-fahrer.


 
Als ich Kind war, fand ich Kadett GSI 16V auch klasse.
Aber wenn ich jetzt den Astra OPC dagegen betrachte....
Dazwischen liegen Welten, den ollen GSI will ich auch nicht mehr haben. 

Aber nichts gegen den Scrirocco, wenn du ihn super findest, dann Glückwunsch.


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> jetzt mal ernsthaft... wen interesssiert die meinung von rocco 1 oder 2 fahrern?  die ollen kisten gehören auf den schrottplatz.
> wahrscheinlich haben die angesprochen rocco besitzer auch irgendwas gegen corrado-fahrer.



Grr, dazu sag ich nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Corrados find ich auch sehr geil. 

Und warum immer "rocco" ich kenn nur "Rocco's mordernes Leben". 

MfG DanielX


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Genau nen Corrado. Sieht voll nach leistung aus und dann ist das nur son G60 oder VR6 mit ohne Leistung der dann von nem Ibiza abgezogen wird. Grrrr
Also nen Corrado müste meiner meinung nach um die 300PS haben so wie der aussieht wenn er mal nen parr schicke felgen und a little bit tiefer ist. Sonst ist das von den fahrleistungen einfach nur lachhaft


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein Kumpel von mir will seinen Golf 3 GTI einmotten und liebäugelt sehr mit dem Scirocco. Er will glaubich den 2.0 TSI mit DSG und einigen Extras. Listenpreis wohl knapp 31.000 EUR, gestern meinte er, ein Händler habe ihm als Angebot 25.000 gemacht. 

Das ist so in etwa der Nachlass, den man auch auf EU-Importe und bei fahrzeugvermittler24.de bekommt.

Wobei ich sagen muss, mir gefällt beim Rocco der lange Überhang vor der Vorderachse und die Sicht nach hinten nicht so, diese Schießscharte von Heckfenster. Und die Eos-Instrumente stinken ab gegen das neue Golf6-Cockpit und das neue Sportlenkrad.
Überhaupt finde ich der 6er ist bisher der schönste Golf, auch wenn er ein Allerweltsauto bleibt.

Interessanterweise ist der Golf sogar teilweise etwas teurer als der Rocco.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du meinst also den Golf Minus, oder?


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich meine den normalen Golf 6, nicht den Plus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, schon klar, das du den Golf ohne alles meintest, ich sprach auch vom Golf Minus, nicht dem Plus oder dem Plus/Minus


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich meine den Highline Golf mit Sportpaket. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Das Cockpit ist einfach frisch und sportlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bieder sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus. Gut, Autos wie der Civic sind innen noch futuristischer, aber zuviel muss auch nicht sein.
Jedenfalls kann das Eos-Cockpit des Rocco da nicht wirklich mithalten. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn VW da mal einen Facelift einschiebt und den Rocco umstylt...


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst also den Golf Minus, oder?



Golf Minus? 
Gute Idee eigentlich.. 

Naja, ich persoenlich halte nichts vom normalen Golf "Minus" - der Golf "Plus" hat einfach so manche "Plus"-Punkte, die ihn schlicht besser machen als den Minus. Beispiel: Beinfreiheit. Selbst mein Vater (knapp 2 Meter) kann im Golf Plus im Fond sitzen - im Golf Minus kann er dies nur durch uebermaessige Horizontal-Verschiebung seiner Beine/ Knie in Richtung Sitz neben ihm.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich meine den Highline Golf mit Sportpaket. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> Das Cockpit ist einfach frisch und sportlich:



stimmt, das cockpit vom g6 ist i.o. - nur leider muss man mit dem langweiler aussendesign leben.


----------



## CeresPK (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Golf Minus?
> Gute Idee eigentlich..
> 
> Naja, ich persoenlich halte nichts vom normalen Golf "Minus" - der Golf "Plus" hat einfach so manche "Plus"-Punkte, die ihn schlicht besser machen als den Minus. Beispiel: Beinfreiheit. Selbst mein Vater (knapp 2 Meter) kann im Golf Plus im Fond sitzen - im Golf Minus kann er dies nur durch uebermaessige Horizontal-Verschiebung seiner Beine/ Knie in Richtung Sitz neben ihm.


du weißt das mit Golf Minus der Scirocco gemeont war


----------



## Fabian (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bei uns kommt im Juni der neue Audi A4 Avant in Phantomschwarz Perleffekt,mit 2,oL TDI Motor und 170 PS.
Als Ausstattungspacket ist Ambition gewählt.

Leider wurde bei der Bestellung vergessen zu erwähnen das die Typenbezeichnung nicht am Heck sein soll


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Leider wurde bei der Bestellung vergessen zu erwähnen das die Typenbezeichnung nicht am Heck sein soll



Kann man relativ leicht abmachen, einfach irgendetwas Spitzes nehmen, und vorsichtig, ohne den Lack zu verkratzen (!), das Ding abnehmen.
Hat mein Vater bei unserem Golf gemacht, ging wirklich ratz-fatz. Aber pscht, nicht an den Haendler weitersagen!


----------



## Stormbringer (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kann man relativ leicht abmachen, einfach irgendetwas Spitzes nehmen, und vorsichtig, ohne den Lack zu verkratzen (!), das Ding abnehmen.
> Hat mein Vater bei unserem Golf gemacht, ging wirklich ratz-fatz. Aber pscht, nicht an den Haendler weitersagen!



was spitzes? 

heisluftfön (aber vorsicht, nicht zu heiss) und eine dünne und feste schnur. den rest kann man mit lackreiniger und politur entfernen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Leider wurde bei der Bestellung vergessen zu erwähnen das die Typenbezeichnung nicht am Heck sein soll



Wenn der Wagen noch nicht gebaut wurde kann man noch Änderungswünsche äussern.


----------



## stoepsel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich sach jetzt auch mal was zu der eigentlichen Frage dieses Threads...

Ich fahre seit gut 5 Jahren nen Opa-Audi 80...B4---2 Liter/90 PS,Motorkennbuchstabe ABT...fährt auf der Bahn seine 185km/h...mit Rückenwind und bergab auch mal 200 km/h !!! 

Seit letztem Jahr fahre ich den Golf unter den Motorrädern...eine Suzuki-Bandit 1250 SA K8...heisst Baujahr 2008 in Silbergrau-Audi is opaauberginerot/weinrot...weiss den Farbnamen jetzt nicht genau!
Die Suzi läuft ihre 245km/h-bergab und mit Rückenwind sind auch 250 drinne...Is leider etwas beschnitten in ihrer Endgeschwindigkeit-wahrscheinlich elektronisch,aber mir reicht das allemal hin-kann man sich auch schon um Kopf und Kragen fahren!!!


----------



## stoepsel (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Juano schrieb:


> Fahre eine Yamaha Yzf R125, welche zur Zeit in der Garage schlummert



Endlich mal Jemand mit nur 2 Rädern....!!!!!


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hoffe bald diese hier. Aber ich kann mich net entscheiden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

kauf dir ne KAwa 
ne ZR6 oder wie die heißt
die "kleine" Ninja eben


----------



## Fabian (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wurd nachgeordert,jetzt A4 ohne Typenbezeichnung


----------



## ManuelB (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Soo, hab auch noch mal Bilder rausgekramt.
Einmal der Iltis und die RD wo noch der Motor drin ist 

MfG
Manu


----------



## 1821984 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also an meinem Haufen steht hinten nur "Turbo" als Porsche-Schriftzug dran und auf der Hutablage sitzt nen Großer Sponchbob oder wie der geschrieben wird.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Also an meinem Haufen steht hinten nur "Turbo" als Porsche-Schriftzug dran und auf der Hutablage sitzt nen Großer Sponchbob oder wie der geschrieben wird.



Spongebob ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Spongebob ^^



Du musst's ja wissen.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du musst's ja wissen.



Stimmt ich hab einen gesunden Menschenverstand  Ne aber in solchen Fragen hilft immer google (auch wenn ich das so wusste)


----------



## 1821984 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Oh meno ihr wisst doch wenn ich mein. Mal ne andere Frage. Ich habe mal wieder extreme Feuchtigkeit im Auto auf der Beifahrerseite, so das sogar schon der Teppich das Gammeln anfängt. Habe mal den Innenraumfilter gewechselt, weil der voll zu war. Wie bekomm ich das ganze Wasser aus dem Auto raus. Gibt es noch andere lösungen außer mit salz. Die Fussmatten kommen erstmal auf den Dachboden zur Heizung zum Austrocknen, vorher werden sie nochmal gewaschen.
Von Innen sind die Scheiben mehr eingefroren als Außen! Der alte Kackhaufen der.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Stell doch mal einen Heizlüfter rein und treibe die Temperatur im Innenraum nach oben.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stell doch mal einen Heizlüfter rein und treibe die Temperatur im Innenraum nach oben.



Es gibt doch extra "Staubsauger" für Wasser (weis den Namen grad nicht)
und Katzenstreu sollte auch helfen


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> und Katzenstreu sollte auch helfen



Katzenstreu ?? 

Da kannste nachher erstmal den Staub raus saugen


----------



## 1821984 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So hab jetzt mal mein Auto auseinander gebaut und die Türverkleidung (inneres Blech) mittels Silikon dicht gemacht. Der Teppich ink. Dämmmatten sind schön nass. Hab die mal mit Handtücher vollgestopft. Weil erstma muss das ganze Wasser raus, da hift auch keine Heizung oder Salz, weil das würde Wochen dauern. Die ersten Handtücher waren nach 10 min. draufliegen schon richtig nass, wie nachem duschen. Jetzt kann ich drei mal Täglich wechseln und wenn das ganze Wasser raus ist kann ich über salz oder sonstiges nachdenken. Seat Leon krankheit bis Facelift aber an der Beifahrerseite merkt man das ja nicht gleich und nun hab ich den Salat.
In 6 Wochen hätte ich den ganzen Teppich und so neu machen können, so ne kacke.

Bin ja so wie so dicke mit dem Auto von daher hab ich da voll lust drauf


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Katzenstreu ??
> 
> Da kannste nachher erstmal den Staub raus saugen



Von nix kommt nix ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Katzenstreu ??
> 
> Da kannste nachher erstmal den Staub raus saugen


 
Jep, Sägespäne geht auch, aber Katzenstreu kriegt man leichter weider raus.


----------



## DanielX (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@1821984

Dein Problem kenne ich nur zu gut, hab das leider auch bei mir auf der Fahrerseite, aber net auf der Beifahrer.

Naja, ich warte noch bis es was wärmer ist und dann erledigt sich das ganze von ganz alein. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## 1821984 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Fahrerseite hab ich schon durch, die war direkt nach dem Kauf dran aber da wuste ich auch noch nicht, dass das ne Krankheit bei dem Auto ist. Nur jetzt ist das schon nicht einfach nur Feuchtigkeit sondern nen Pool. Voll ätzend


----------



## {FSs}Farmer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahre nen Yamaha Aerox Bj. 2008, zwar kein Motorad, aber immerhin


----------



## Fabian (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

vielleicht auch diese trockenpäckchem mit ich glaube Silicat drin ins Auto legen.


----------



## k-b (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das ist doch eher um die luftfeuchtigkeit zu reduzieren.. nicht um einem rohrbruch entgegenzuwirken^^


----------



## iceman650 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

bitte löschen. zu schnell gepostet


----------



## bleedingme (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist doch erstaunlich, wie seit der Übernahme durch den VAG-Konzern die Qualität bei Seat gesteigert wurde...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Ist doch erstaunlich, wie seit der Übernahme durch den VAG-Konzern die Qualität bei Seat gesteigert wurde...



Ich würde eher sagen die haben früher Klapperbüchsen gebaut und bauen noch heute Klapperbüchsen  .

Ich glaube die nennen sich nicht mehr VAG sondern eher Volkswagengruppe.


----------



## bleedingme (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen die haben früher Klapperbüchsen gebaut und bauen noch heute Klapperbüchsen  .
> 
> Ich glaube die nennen sich nicht mehr VAG sondern eher Volkswagengruppe.


 

'schuldigung.

Na wenigstens sehen die Klapperbüchsen unter VW-Herrschafft dann doch schnittiger aus, während die Fahrgäste ertrinken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Na wenigstens sehen die Klapperbüchsen unter VW-Herrschafft dann doch schnittiger aus, während die Fahrgäste ertrinken.



Ist doch auch was schönes  .


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen die haben früher Klapperbüchsen gebaut und bauen noch heute Klapperbüchsen  .


woher soll die qualität denn auch kommen?


----------



## Double B (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sei Gegrüßt!

Ich habe ne MZ (125er supermoto). Die kann ich jedem nur ans herz legen.
Sie fährt immer und überall. Ist auch so gut wie unkaputtbar.
Das einzige problem ist, dass das ersatzteillager hier im westen pleite gemacht hatt
und man nicht mehr so leicht an diese drankommt. Esseidenn man wohnt im osten da
gibt es noch alles.

Gruß Double B


----------



## bleedingme (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Update:

Mein Cerato geht in Rente, Cee'd 1.6 SW EX ist bestellt.
Man ist ja kein Kostverächter und schaut auch mal bei der deutschen Konkurrenz vorbei... nach wie vor ist mir nicht klar, warum ich für einen vergleichbaren Golf Variant 4.600 Euro  mehr bezahlen sollte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Cee'd 1.6 SW EX ist bestellt.
> Man ist ja kein Kostverächter und schaut auch mal bei der deutschen Konkurrenz vorbei... nach wie vor ist mir nicht klar, warum ich für einen vergleichbaren Golf Variant 4.600 Euro  mehr bezahlen sollte.



Naja, kürzlich gabs den Supertest in der AMS (in Zusammenarbeit mit allen europäischen Ablegern) dort wurden (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) 14 Autos der Kompaktklasse getestet und der Kia war wohl der Letzte. Mitunter wegen der Sicherheitsausstattung, dem Fahrwerk, des Motors, .. . Und das ist der Unterschied zu einem Golf, Toyota oder Foucs, dass eben diese Autos wesentlich besser, sicherer, moderner konstruiert sind.
Wie sagt man so schön: "Von nichts kommt nichts".


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Vielleicht haben die spanier einfach zu viel Sonne und freuen sich über jeden schluck Wasser aber hier kann ich damit wenig anfangen.

PS: Klage ist eingereicht und ich warte jetzt auf nen Gerichtstermin.

nochmal PS: Das alte Schubumlauftventil verrichtet wohl wieder seinen Dienst. Frage mich nur wie lange.


----------



## bleedingme (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, kürzlich gabs den Supertest in der AMS (in Zusammenarbeit mit allen europäischen Ablegern) dort wurden (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) 14 Autos der Kompaktklasse getestet und der Kia war wohl der Letzte. Mitunter wegen der Sicherheitsausstattung, dem Fahrwerk, des Motors, .. . Und das ist der Unterschied zu einem Golf, Toyota oder Foucs, dass eben diese Autos wesentlich besser, sicherer, moderner konstruiert sind.
> Wie sagt man so schön: "Von nichts kommt nichts".


 
Deinem letzten Satz gestehe ich durchaus seine unzweifelhafte Richtigkeit zu. Mir geht es da um den Maßstab: Wie viel kommt von wieviel? Und das steht hier objektiv betrachtet in absolut keinem Verhältnis. Wie auch immer, der Markt entscheidet - solange sich genug Käufer finden, kann man halt auch diese Preise aufrufen.

Zum Test - da wir das Thema schon hatten, zitiere ich mich mal selbst:



bleedingme schrieb:


> Den Supertest habe ich auch gelesen. Solche Punktetabellen sind doch wunderbare Statistiken, das Ergebnis wird hauptsächlich durch die Punktabstände in den Einzelwertungen beeinflusst, der Maßstab „von-bis“ ist in jedem Test völlig anders und die Musik dazu spielt der Ton im Fließtext.
> Ich hab mal 2 andere Tests ausgekramt, hier verlieren Ceed/i30 auch, allerdings mit denkbar geringem Rückstand, wesentlich positiverem Ton und einem völlig anderen Fazit. So unterschiedlich kann das aussehen:
> 
> http://www.autozeitung.de/search/node/kia+ceed
> ...


 
Alles in allem ist für mich keiner dieser Tests - wie auch immer sie ausfallen - kaufentscheidend. Ich fahre die Autos lieber selbst und befrage mein Popometer. 

Edit: Btw. rede ich bzgl. meines Kaufes von den Kombis, sprich Golf V Variant, VI gibt es ja noch nicht. Im Supertest trat der VI an.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Alles in allem ist für mich keiner dieser Tests - wie auch immer sie ausfallen - kaufentscheidend. Ich fahre die Autos lieber selbst und befrage mein Popometer.
> 
> Edit: Btw. rede ich bzgl. meines Kaufes von den Kombis, sprich Golf V Variant, VI gibt es ja noch nicht. Im Supertest trat der VI an.



Das heißt du bist die komplette Klasse der Kompaktwagen probegefahren (14 aktuelle Fahrzeuge) und kammst zum Schluß das der Kia der Beste ist (was exakt dem Gegenteil des Supertests entspricht)?

Nichts für ungut, selbst ich als Hardcoreautofan werte die Meinung der Fachpresse höher als meine. Da ich im Jahr vielleicht 20 verschiedene Modelle zum testen habe, die entsprechenden Redakteure hingegen die gesamte Autowelt. Insofern bin ich natürlich nicht so kompetent und habe auch kein Testgelände zur Verfügung auf dem ich alle denkbaren Szenarien durchspielen kann.

Natülich fälle ich meine Kaufentscheidung auch nicht rein nach den Tests. Aber ich suche mir die jeweils Besten ihrer Klasse passend für mein Budget aus und entscheide dann nach einer Probefahrt.
War jetzt zuletzt bei der Bestellung meines (in 4 Wochen) aktuellen Fahrzeugs so.
Ich hatte mir zur Wahl gestellt den gelifteten Skoda O2, den Skoda Superb, den Golf VI und den Scirocco. Alle kosteten mit Ausstattung um die 32k bis 35k Euro. Und am Ende war der Scirocco das in meinen Augen lustigste Fahrzeug in meiner Vorauswahl. Aber alle hatten eins gemein, sie haben ihre Testgegner in der Regel haushoch besiegt.


----------



## bleedingme (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das heißt du bist die komplette Klasse der Kompaktwagen probegefahren (14 aktuelle Fahrzeuge) und kammst zum Schluß das der Kia der Beste ist (was exakt dem Gegenteil des Supertests entspricht)?





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, selbst ich als Hardcoreautofan werte die Meinung der Fachpresse höher als meine. Da ich im Jahr vielleicht 20 verschiedene Modelle zum testen habe, die entsprechenden Redakteure hingegen die gesamte Autowelt. Insofern bin ich natürlich nicht so kompetent und habe auch kein Testgelände zur Verfügung auf dem ich alle denkbaren Szenarien durchspielen kann.
> 
> Natülich fälle ich meine Kaufentscheidung auch nicht rein nach den Tests. Aber ich suche mir die jeweils Besten ihrer Klasse passend für mein Budget aus und entscheide dann nach einer Probefahrt.
> War jetzt zuletzt bei der Bestellung meines (in 4 Wochen) aktuellen Fahrzeugs so.
> Ich hatte mir zur Wahl gestellt den gelifteten Skoda O2, den Skoda Superb, den Golf VI und den Scirocco. Alle kosteten mit Ausstattung um die 32k bis 35k Euro. Und am Ende war der Scirocco das in meinen Augen lustigste Fahrzeug in meiner Vorauswahl. Aber alle hatten eins gemein, sie haben ihre Testgegner in der Regel haushoch besiegt.




Ebenfalls nichts für ungut, aber da hast du etwas überinterpretiert.

Natürlich spreche ich der Fachpresse ihr Können und Wissen nicht ab, dass sie über bessere Testmöglichkeiten verfügt, steht außer Frage. Quintessenz: Objektive Testwerte, also Messwerte, zweifle ich in keinem Falle an.

Allerdings fließen in Testergebnisse in nicht unerheblichem Maße auch völlig subjektive Bewertungen ein. Das ist keine böse Absicht, sondern ergibt sich einfach aus den zu bewertenden Gegebenheiten. Beispiele? Waren die Lenkstockhebel im Tipo wirklich mit Funktionen überfrachtet? Oder einfach eine andere Lösung? Ist die Optik und Haptik der Kunststoffe in einem Auto wirklich besser? Oder einfach anders? Ist die Bedienung wirklich umständlicher? Oder schlicht und ergreifend Gewöhnungssache? Ist der alte Pumpe-Düse-TDI wirklich so toll? Oder vielleicht schon seit mind. 5 Jahren was Laufruhe und Geräuschkulisse betrifft nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig? Auch manche Aussagen und/oder Bildunterschriften haben wenig objektiven Gehalt, sondern sind ganz einfach aus subjektiver Sicht wertend. Punkt. Das ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, immerhin erwartet man als Leser ja auch wieder Aussagen zu diesen Sachverhalten.

Mein Ausgangspunkt beim Autokauf war folgender: Ich bin vor 4 Jahren quasi als Notlösung bei Kia gelandet. Seitdem bin ich immer wieder positiv überrascht worden, sei es durch die Zuverlässigkeit und Verschleißarmut meines Autos oder die Entwicklung der Marke mit neuen Modellen. Deshalb hab ich natürlich ersteinmal „vor der Haustüre“ nach Alternativen gesucht, da waren Ceed und i30 naheliegend. Weiterhin bin ich Golf, Focus, Octavia und Corolla Verso Probe gefahren. Die für mich entscheidende Frage war hierbei was diese Fahrzeuge denn für den aufgerufenen Mehrpreis bieten können.

Das sind alles tolle Autos, jedes hat so seine Stärken: Der Focus m.E. ein überaus gutes Fahrwerk, der Golf glänzt mit dem besten Finish im Innenraum, der Skoda ist allein schon durch verhältnismäßig günstig angebotene VW-Technik interessant, der Verso bringt ein anderes Fahrzeugkonzept ein, das keineswegs schlechter ist. Keines der Fahrzeuge hat große Schwächen. Und genau hier ist der für mich der entscheidende Punkt: Die Koreaner auch nicht. Am Ende konnte ich bei keinem der gefahrenen Autos ausreichend Mehrwert für den höheren Preis erkennen. Dazu kam die unschlagbare Garantie bei Kia und eine Werkstatt, die immer sehr gute Leistung zum fairen Preis und guten Service geboten hat – Zumindest bei den Inspektionen, Reparaturen hatte ich bisher keine.

Fazit könnte sein: Wer mehr bezahlt, kann durchaus auch mehr erwarten. Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, ist eine völlig subjektive Entscheidung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Fazit könnte sein: Wer mehr bezahlt, kann durchaus auch mehr erwarten. Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, ist eine völlig subjektive Entscheidung.



Klar man kann sich alles schön reden. Aber wenn ein Fahrzeug so deutlich von der Konkurenz deklasiert wurde und dann noch die Sicherheitstechnik nicht dem aktuellen Stand entspricht, dann vermute ich da werden unpopuläre wahre Gründe mit "falschen " Argumenten schön geredet.

Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber ich nehms dir leider nicht ab.


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hier das besitze ich, mein Auto mit ohne Anlage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## roadgecko (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Hier das besitze ich, mein Auto mit ohne Anlage!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solche Ar***löcher aber auch.
Was ist das fürn Auto ?


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist mein Scirocco GTII, naja wollen wir morgen mal sehen was der Sachverständige mir erzählt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Klutten (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bestimmt nicht viel. Musik im Auto ist so gut wie nicht versichert. Ich wollte mal meine Anlage versichern und da meinte die Versicherung ...gerne, kostet sie aber 950 Euro im Jahr mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar man kann sich alles schön reden. Aber wenn ein Fahrzeug so deutlich von der Konkurenz deklasiert wurde und dann noch die Sicherheitstechnik nicht dem aktuellen Stand entspricht, dann vermute ich da werden unpopuläre wahre Gründe mit "falschen " Argumenten schön geredet.


 
Was heißt hier Stand der Sicherheitstechnik?
Mag ja sein, dass ich mich mit 20 Airbags und 4 ESPs sicherer fühle, aber ich kaufe ja kein Auto, damit ich gegen einen Baum fahren kann, nur um die Funktion der Airbags zu testen.
Außerdem finde ich ein gutes Fahrwerk und Bremsen wichriger als alles auf die Elektronik zu schieben.
Man verläst sich früher oder später zu sehr drauf, aber Physik kann man nicht überlisten.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber ich nehms dir leider nicht ab.


 
Ich schon.
Ich hätte mir auch einen Benz oder Audi kaufen können, aber ich sehe einfach den extremen Aufpreis nicht.
Was soll ich mit beheizbaren Lenkrädern oder Multilenkersuperhinterachse oder sowas.
Das kostet nur mehr Geld, bringt mir aber keinen Vorteil.


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja das intressiert mich ja auch hab zwar ne Teilkasko mit 150€ Selbstbeteiligung aber mal sehen.

Was ich am Telefon soweit verstanden hatte das ich zumindest für das Radio und die drei Endstufen Geld bekomme, wie viel weiß ich leider noch nicht.

MfG DanielX


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Was ich am Telefon soweit verstanden hatte das ich zumindest für das Radio und die drei Endstufen Geld bekomme, wie viel weiß ich leider noch nicht.
> 
> MfG DanielX


 
Leider wohl nicht genug, als dass du dir neue Sachen kaufen kannst.

Tut mir sehr Leid, dass irgendein Sack dein Auto aufgebrochen hat.
Was sagt die Polizei, gab es vielleicht Zeugen?


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leider wohl nicht genug, als dass du dir neue Sachen kaufen kannst.
> 
> Tut mir sehr Leid, dass irgendein Sack dein Auto aufgebrochen hat.
> Was sagt die Polizei, gab es vielleicht Zeugen?



Keine Zeuge nichts gabs und das 1 Meter vor meiner Haustür.

Naja die Hoffnug stirbt zuletzt. 

MfG DaielX


----------



## 1821984 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

In meiner Ausbildung haben die mal Felgen geklaut und das Auto dann auf die Schweller gesetzt. War nen Jahreswagen und beide Schweller waren schrott.
Man hat sich mein Chef aufgeregt, wie man so bescheuert sein kann. Zitat " die können noch nichmal richtig nen Auto aufbocken"

Sowas wünsche ich keinen. Bei einem anderen ist mal einer in die Tür reingefahren und die A-Säule war verdreht mit Fahrerflucht. Durfte dann selbstbezahlt werden!!!


----------



## Fabian (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ist echt mal dreist direkt vor deiner Haustür
Dem Vater von nem Kumpel haben se das Navi aus´m Audi geholt,2x und das Auto stand im Karport.
Beim dritten mal wurden sie erwischt


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sind bei euch in der Gegend denn schon häufiger Autos aufgebrochen worden, also in letzter Zeit?
Oder kannte man dein Wagen und wusste, was du drinnen hast.
Man brauchte dann nur noch wissen, wo du wohnst und zuschlagen.
Solche Typen soll es ja geben.


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich kann mir denken was das für einer war, so eine Art kleiner Jugendlicher Junkie, kann man an daran sehen wie und was er gemacht hat.

Und auch noch mit nem Bus-Nothammer, denn hab ich gefunden und kann den jetzt gleich noch den Bullen geben.

Die haben auch verdammt viel gemacht, 1 Bild und gefragt was weg ist und Tschüß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Die Bullen siehst du bestimmt nicht mehr wieder.
Für die lohnt sich eine Ermittlung nicht.


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich weiß ich weiß, naja sie kommen das Beweißstück gleich noch holen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## 1821984 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nun hör mal. Für die Bullen bist du nen Halbstarker der nen Auto fährt was keinen wirtschaftlichen Wert darstellt und nur so eine blöde Musikanlage fehlt. Was das für dich an Ärger und Umstände mitbringt juckt die wenig.

Klopp doch mal die Scheibe bei einem Neuen A8 ein. Das sind bestimmt 12 Jahre mit Sicherungsverwahrung.


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Und bei nem neuen A8 kann ich jetzt sagen nun hör mal wer sich nen neuen A8 leisten kann kann sich auch ne neue Scheibe kaufen.

Aber ich mit meinen wenns hoch kommt 300-400 Euro im Monat muss kucken das mein schönes Auto läuft versichert ist usw. und noch andere Sachen bezahlen aber dann kann ich mir sowas anhören ist klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja aber da wirst gleich mit nem Manschaftswagen abgeholt. 
Mensch, die an andere Autos bei gehen und diese mutwillig zerstören sind völlig über auf diesen Planeten. Sowas tut man einfach nicht.


----------



## DanielX (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich meinte auch nicht da soll einer kommen mit nem Manschaftswagen, sondern nur das die Herrn Polizisten wenigstens einmal in das Auto hinein sehen.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar man kann sich alles schön reden. Aber wenn ein Fahrzeug so deutlich von der Konkurenz deklasiert wurde und dann noch die Sicherheitstechnik nicht dem aktuellen Stand entspricht, dann vermute ich da werden unpopuläre wahre Gründe mit "falschen " Argumenten schön geredet.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber ich nehms dir leider nicht ab.



sehe ich genauso. in allen belangen.
so ein koreaner kommt mir nicht ins haus, auf keinen fall - selbst wenn ich den test als hochgradig subjektiv empfinde.
selbst wenn man nicht unbedingt die preise bei audi oder bmw bezahlen muss, so ein ford wäre das minimum.
aber hey, ich bin mit meinem bimmer top zufrieden.


----------



## bleedingme (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar man kann sich alles schön reden. Aber wenn ein Fahrzeug so deutlich von der Konkurenz deklasiert wurde und dann noch die Sicherheitstechnik nicht dem aktuellen Stand entspricht, dann vermute ich da werden unpopuläre wahre Gründe mit "falschen " Argumenten schön geredet.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber ich nehms dir leider nicht ab.


 
Was nimmst du mir nicht ab? Meine subjektiven Erfahrungen, meine Meinung? Mal ganz ehrlich: Du kaufst dir deinen Rechner, weil dir das Gebotene den Preis wert ist. Ich nehm's lieber 1 1/2 halb Nummern kleiner, spar nen Haufen Kohle und bin trotzdem höchst zufrieden. So ähnlich kaufen wir anscheindend unsere Autos. Da gibt's nichts "abzunehmen".

Ist auch nicht böse gemeint, aber du hängst deine Meinung rigoros an einem einzigen Test auf. Klar ist der recht umfangreich, das macht aber andere Testergebnisse nicht wertloser. Und daß diese allein durch andere Motorisierungen anders ausfallen können, wirst auch du nicht anzweifeln. Und daß der Golf VI die Konkurrenz plättet, erwarte ich mal schlicht und ergreifend von einem niegelnagelneuen Auto zu diesem Preis.

So, Zeit für B2T.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Stand der Sicherheitstechnik?
> Mag ja sein, dass ich mich mit 20 Airbags und 4 ESPs sicherer fühle, aber ich kaufe ja kein Auto, damit ich gegen einen Baum fahren kann, nur um die Funktion der Airbags zu testen.
> Außerdem finde ich ein gutes Fahrwerk und Bremsen wichriger als alles auf die Elektronik zu schieben.
> Man verläst sich früher oder später zu sehr drauf, aber Physik kann man nicht überlisten.



Sicherlich nicht aber das klassenbeste Fahrwerk findest du ganz sicher nicht bei Kia. Selbiges gilt im übrigen für die Bremsen. Im übrigen gibt es nicht nur passive Sicherheitstechnik (Airbag, Seitenaufprallschutz, ...) Sondern auch aktive (Fahrwerk, ESP, Bremsen, ..) insofern ist die Sicherheit für mich ein Killerkriterium im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich schon.
> Ich hätte mir auch einen Benz oder Audi kaufen können, aber ich sehe einfach den extremen Aufpreis nicht.
> Was soll ich mit beheizbaren Lenkrädern oder Multilenkersuperhinterachse oder sowas.
> Das kostet nur mehr Geld, bringt mir aber keinen Vorteil.



Wenn du kein beheiztes Lenkrad willst, dann bestell es einfach nicht. Ich finde nämlich den Vorwurf das man Sachen bestellen kann die man nicht möchte mehr als sinnlos, da man sie ja einfach nur nicht bestellen braucht.
Verbesserungen an der Achskinnematik würde ich nicht unterschätzen. Fahr mal mit einem 20 Jahre alten Kompaktwagen und dann mit einem neuen, die Unterschiede sind frapierend. Insofern bin ich froh das alle paar Jahre dort Verbesserungen stattfinden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Was nimmst du mir nicht ab? Meine subjektiven Erfahrungen, meine Meinung? Mal ganz ehrlich: Du kaufst dir deinen Rechner, weil dir das Gebotene den Preis wert ist. Ich nehm's lieber 1 1/2 halb Nummern kleiner, spar nen Haufen Kohle und bin trotzdem höchst zufrieden. So ähnlich kaufen wir anscheindend unsere Autos. Da gibt's nichts "abzunehmen".



Soll ich es ausprechen? Ich machs mal. Ich glaube das du einfach ein "billiges" Auto suchst und deshalb versuchst krampfhaft es schön zu reden obwohl das Fahrzeug in der Regel als Testverlierer aus den meisten gängigen Test herauskommt. Die Wahrheit wäre also zu sagen: "OK, er ist billig dafür lebe ich mit den Defizieten". Aber ihn schön zu reden obwohl jeder halbwegs Informierte weiß das es nicht stimmt finde ich nicht seriös/ glaubhaft. Und dann auch noch die Frage in den Raum zu werfen wofür die anderen Autos ein paar tausend Euro teurer sind ist schlichtweg der Hammer.



bleedingme schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht böse gemeint, aber du hängst deine Meinung rigoros an einem einzigen Test auf. Klar ist der recht umfangreich, das macht aber andere Testergebnisse nicht wertloser. Und daß diese allein durch andere Motorisierungen anders ausfallen können, wirst auch du nicht anzweifeln. Und daß der Golf VI die Konkurrenz plättet, erwarte ich mal schlicht und ergreifend von einem niegelnagelneuen Auto zu diesem Preis.



Zum einen sehe ich ihn oft als Testverlierer, im Supertest war es nur am brutalsten, da er gegen alle verloren hat. Und man braucht nicht extra den Klassenbesten zitieren. Denn selbst relativ schlechte Vetretter der Kompaktklasse wurden ja besser getestet. Wie gesagt, alles schön rederei. Ohne Hand und Fuß.

Auch wenn es so rüber kommt ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint aber man sollte schon ein wenig bei der Realität bleiben.



bleedingme schrieb:


> So, Zeit für B2T.



Jetzt wo es raus ist können wir gerne b2T gehen  .


----------



## bleedingme (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es raus ist können wir gerne b2T gehen .





Nach dem Post nunmal doch noch nicht...

Du ignorierst konsequent jede erklärende Aussage zu meiner Meinung oder meiner Handlungsweise von mir, zitierst äußerst selektiv und interpretierst möglichst zu meinem Nachteil.

Du ignorierst:

Daß ich m.E. durchaus nachvollziehbar erklärt habe, wie ich zu meiner Entscheidung gekommen bin.
Jede Aussage von mir, in der ich andere Wege der Entscheidungsfindung beim Autokauf als absolut i.O. und auch nachvollziehbar bezeichne.
Daß ich keinerlei Testergebnisse anzweifle.
Daß ich auf andere Tests verweise, deren Fazit völlig anders lautet.
Daß ich absolut nicht anzweifle, daß andere Hersteller bessere Autos bauen.

Ich sage lediglich:

Testergebnisse enthalten durchaus auch ein gerüttelt Maß an subjektiven Wertungen. Abgesehen davon verwendet in der Fachpresse jede Redaktion eine teilweise völlig andere Gewichtung bei der Punktvergabe. Ich schätze durchaus den Umfang des AMS-Tests, aber wieso soll denn ausgerechnet diese Gewichtung das Maß der Dinge sein. Wenn hier das Urteil äußerst negativ für den Kia ausfällt, wird ihm woanders attestiert, daß er verdammt nah am Golf dran ist - selbst abgesehen vom Preisvorteil.

Jeder muß beim Autokauf selbst entscheiden, welche Eigenschaften ihm welchen Preis wert sind. Ich bin nach Abwägung aller Fakten und meiner Erfahrungen zu dem Schluß gekommen, weiterhin bei Kia am besten aufgehoben zu sein. Natürlich habe ein Auto gesucht, das m.E. auch in Sachen Preis/Leistung etwas zu bieten hat. Wo ist denn da das Problem? Ich habe keines. Den Vorwurf „billig“ laß ich einfach mal so stehen und freu mich über mein neues Auto. 

Eine Bitte an Dich hätte ich allerdings:

Um solche ausschweifenden Diskussionen zukünftig zu vermeiden, zitiere und kommentiere meine Posts doch bitte vollständig, das spart mir eine Menge Richtigstellungsarbeit und verkürzt den Thread dann in letzter Konsequenz auch wieder.

Danke!


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Du ignorierst konsequent jede erklärende Aussage zu meiner Meinung oder meiner Handlungsweise von mir, zitierst äußerst selektiv und interpretierst möglichst zu meinem Nachteil.
> 
> Du ignorierst:
> 
> ...



Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Für mich ist alles klar und habe somit nichts mehr dazu zu sagen.
Wobei eins würde mich noch interessieren, nämlich einen Test in dem der Kia (egal von welcher Zeitung getestet) einen der typischen Testsieger besiegt. Ist mir als Abonnent von mehrern Autozeitungen noch nicht untergekommen. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen was die anderen Zeitungen bei so "subjektiven" Kriterien wie Bremsweg, Fahrleistungen, Verbrauch, etc.. ermitteln.


----------



## bleedingme (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Für mich ist alles klar und habe somit nichts mehr dazu zu sagen.
> Wobei eins würde mich noch interessieren, nämlich einen Test in dem der Kia (egal von welcher Zeitung getestet) einen der typischen Testsieger besiegt. Ist mir als Abonnent von mehrern Autozeitungen noch nicht untergekommen. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen was die anderen Zeitungen bei so "subjektiven" Kriterien wie Bremsweg, Fahrleistungen, Verbrauch, etc.. ermitteln.


 
Du tust es schon wieder.
Weder habe ich behauptet, daß er Tests gewonnen hat, noch habe ich die angesprochenen Kriterien als subjektiv bezeichnet.

Da für mich ebenfalls alles klar ist, sollten wir die Diskussion vllt. einfach beenden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Da für mich ebenfalls alles klar ist, sollten wir die Diskussion vllt. einfach beenden.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Wäre aber trotzdem super wenn du diese ominösen Tests mal präsentieren könntest.


----------



## bleedingme (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Wäre aber trotzdem super wenn du diese ominösen Tests mal präsentieren könntest.


 
Wieso ominös? Meine Behauptung war folgende: Der Ceed kann mit der europäischen Konkurrenz durchaus mithalten. Von Testsieg war nie die Rede.

Hier einmal alle Tests, die ich auf die Schnelle im Netz finden konnte. Leider konnte ich ein paar, die ich in Papier gelesen habe nicht finden und obwohl ich AutoBlöd eher ungern mit aufführe - von denen war ad hoc am meisten aufzutreiben.

Für eine der seriösesten Publikationen halte ich immer noch die Autozeitung. Nicht zuletzt, weil dort weitestgehend auf 50seitige Berichte über noch nicht einmal als Prototyp gebaute zukünftige deutsche Modelle, bebildert mit reißerischen Zeichnungen verzichtet wird.

http://www.automobile.de/cgi-bin/deeplink.pl/test/kia/ceed.html

http://www.kabeleins.de/auto/tests/artikel/10008/
http://www.autozeitung.de/sonstiges/vergleich-hyundai-i30-cw-kia-ceed-sw-vw-golf-variant

http://www.autozeitung.de/vergleichstest/kompakt-kombis

http://www.autozeitung.de/node/92559

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/kia-cee_d-sporty-wagon_vw-golf-variant-1.4-tsi_450753.html

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/kia-cee_d_-nissan-tiida_-vw-golf_576699.html

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/test-kia-pro_cee_d_audi-a3_660906.html

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/sechs-kompakte-im-vergleich_817049.html
zusammen mit dem Auris 3. Platz von 6 Fahrzeugen, leider nur als pdf gegen Kohle erhältlich.

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/neun-kompakte-im-test-teil-i_219566.html

Edit: Link korrigiert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Wieso ominös? Meine Behauptung war folgende: Der Ceed kann mit der europäischen Konkurrenz durchaus mithalten. Von Testsieg war nie die Rede.



Ich sehe jetzt keine großen Unterschiede in den von dir verlinkten Tests zum Supertest, ausser das er mal hier mal da über den Preis mittlere Plazierungen sichern kann.

Wie auch imemr wenn du Spaß an sowas hast, dann ist er dir natürlich gegönnt. Für mich persönlich wäre so ein Ding nichts, denn mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf das man für ein paar Märker mehr ein wesentllich besseres Fahrzeug hätte haben können welches halt nicht über den Preis verkauft wird, würde mich jeden Tag ärgern.


----------



## bleedingme (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sehe jetzt keine großen Unterschiede in den von dir verlinkten Tests zum Supertest, ausser das er mal hier mal da über den Preis mittlere Plazierungen sichern kann.
> 
> Wie auch imemr wenn du Spaß an sowas hast, dann ist er dir natürlich gegönnt. Für mich persönlich wäre so ein Ding nichts, denn mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf das man für ein paar Märker mehr ein wesentllich besseres Fahrzeug hätte haben können welches halt nicht über den Preis verkauft wird, würde mich jeden Tag ärgern.


 
Tja, der Preis ist eben nunmal auch ein Wertungskriterium. Auch wenn der ein oder andere mittlere Platz oder das ein oder andere "dicht auf den Fersen" auch schon ohne Einbeziehung dieses Wertungskapitels Gültigkeit hat. Nackte Zahlen sind eben doch recht frei interpretierbar.

Und für mich als Käufer sind eben (um beim Golf Variant/ Ceed SW zu bleiben) je nach Motorisierung und Ausstattung zwischen reichlich 3.000 und mehr als 4.600 Eier nicht nur "ein paar Märker mehr". Und in meinem speziellen Fall sind fast 20% Mehrpreis für - m.E. - nicht einmal annähernd entsprechend Mehrleistung indiskutabel. Wie gesagt... alles absolut subjektiv.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bleedingme schrieb:


> Und für mich als Käufer sind eben (um beim Golf Variant/ Ceed SW zu bleiben) je nach Motorisierung und Ausstattung zwischen reichlich 3.000 und mehr als 4.600 Eier nicht nur "ein paar Märker mehr". Und in meinem speziellen Fall sind fast 20% Mehrpreis für - m.E. - nicht einmal annähernd entsprechend Mehrleistung indiskutabel. Wie gesagt... alles absolut subjektiv.



Naja wenn man Bremsweg ähnlich wertet wie den Preis oder den Kofferraum dann wirds halt schon grenzwertig. Deshalb lieber AMS lesen dort wird eben nicht alles mit dem gleichen Gewicht gewertet. Und wenn man Geld nicht so hoch wertet wie Sicherheit dann kommt ein hochverdienter 14. Platz bei raus.

Aber da es für dich wahrscheinlich relativ Latte ist wie gut oder schlecht das Auto technisch dasteht paßt deine Entscheidung schon.
Wie gesagt man bekommt nur soviel wie man bezahlt.


----------



## bleedingme (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da du schon wieder äußerst selektiv zitierst und recht frei interpretierst, hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr mit Dir weiterzuschreiben. Dieses Verhalten hast du mir gegenüber hier in dieser Form nun schon das 2. Mal an den Tag gelegt. Such dir bitte wieder Gesprächspartner, die da leichter drauf anspringen - denn außer gezielter Provokation kann ich nicht viel mehr Gehalt erkennen. Danke!

B2T


----------



## Fabian (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn dir fast nur der Preis beim Autokauf im Kopf herumschwirrt dann kann man auch Dacia kaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn dir fast nur der Preis beim Autokauf im Kopf herumschwirrt dann kann man auch Dacia kaufen.



Ganz so böse würde ich es nicht sagen. Ich würde eher ein gutes gebrauchtes als ein "nicht so gutes" neues Auto nehmen. Muss aber jeder für sich wissen.

Ich bereue es z.B. ein wenig das ich blind einen Neuwagen bestellt habe ohne die gebraucht Optionen zu berücksichtigen. Jetzt hätte ich für 5.000,- Euro extra statt einem neuen 200 PS VW einen 507 PS BMW mit 12tkm haben können, bei dem Gedanken daran was ich verpaßt habe kann ich kaum noch schlafen .


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ganz so böse würde ich es nicht sagen. Ich würde eher ein gutes gebrauchtes als ein "nicht so gutes" neues Auto nehmen. Muss aber jeder für sich wissen.
> 
> Ich bereue es z.B. ein wenig das ich blind einen Neuwagen bestellt habe ohne die gebraucht Optionen zu berücksichtigen. Jetzt hätte ich für 5.000,- Euro extra statt einem neuen 200 PS VW einen 507 PS BMW mit 12tkm haben können, bei dem Gedanken daran was ich verpaßt habe kann ich kaum noch schlafen .



der 507ps bmw muss aber auch versichert, betankt und gewartet werden.... die anschaffung ist da (fast) nebensächlich. 
machen wir uns nix vor, das wäre verdammt cool, aber mit 200ps ist man auch gut unterwegs und auch irgendwie zeitgemäßer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> der 507ps bmw muss aber auch versichert, betankt und gewartet werden.... die anschaffung ist da (fast) nebensächlich.



Nur die Versicherungsbeiträge sind ein wenig pervers. Aber die anderen Kosten hätten mich nicht abgeschreckt. Vor allem wer weiß schon wie lange es noch so gute Motoren gibt. In ein paar Jahren wird der politische Druck so groß sein das selbst ein M Modell wohl keine 5 Liter Hubraum mehr hat  .


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn dich die anderen Kosten nicht geschreckt hätten, lass dir gesagt sein, dass ich selbst bei ganz sachter Fahrweise mit dem M6 (~600 PS) minimal mit 19l/100km ausgekommen bin. Bei zügiger Fahrweise waren es dann auch mal 23-24 Liter. Der halbe Tank war nach etwas mehr wie 200 km futsch. Der Fahrspaß ist dabei selbst ohne Bleifuß extrem geil, aber 2 Tankfüllungen pro Woche wollen schon wohlüberlegt sein, auch wenn man das Auto als Firmenfahrzeug nutzt und absetzen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur die Versicherungsbeiträge sind ein wenig pervers. Aber die anderen Kosten hätten mich nicht abgeschreckt. Vor allem wer weiß schon wie lange es noch so gute Motoren gibt. In ein paar Jahren wird der politische Druck so groß sein das selbst ein M Modell wohl keine 5 Liter Hubraum mehr hat  .


 
Was ich auch ganz sinnvoll finde.
Solche Spritschlucker sind schon jetzt nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Das ist bei den deutschen Herstellern nur noch nicht angekommen. 


@Klutten:
Du weißt, dass es schon wieder einige Grade über Null sind? 
Die Mütze brauchst du nicht mehr unbedingt.


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

M-Modelle müssen ja nicht zwingend in das normale Raster beim Spritverbrauch passen. Wer es sich leisten kann, der wird viel Freude haben. Es ist eben nur fraglich, ob man sein Geld so dermaßen im Unterhalt eines Autos versenken sollte. Reifen, Bremsen und z.B. alle 30.000 km eine Kupplung (wenn man 5-6x die F1-Startautomatik nutzt) sind derbe teuer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ich auch ganz sinnvoll finde.
> Solche Spritschlucker sind schon jetzt nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> Das ist bei den deutschen Herstellern nur noch nicht angekommen.



Dann sind große Häuser/ Wohnungen und Flugreisen auch nicht mehr zeitgemäss  .
Im übrigen ist der Flottenverbrauch bei VW niedriger als bei Toyota, soviel zu Vorurteilen.

Mein Ex-Chef fährt im übrigen auch einen M5 und hat im Mittel so um die 16 Liter. Bei den paar Kilometern die ich derzeit pro Jahr fahre wäre mir das egal.


----------



## james07 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

was ein Fahrzeug brauch soll er bekommen. Wenn alle sparen wollen sollen sie Fahrad fahren oder Bus und Bahn.
PKW EVO 9, Motorad Husky 560R SM


Es wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt und die Schlappen qualmen können.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



james07 schrieb:


> was ein Fahrzeug brauch soll er bekommen. Wenn alle sparen wollen sollen sie Fahrad fahren oder Bus und Bahn.
> PKW EVO 9, Motorad Husky 560R SM
> 
> 
> Es wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt und die Schlappen qualmen können.


uii hast du auch bilder von deinem EVO?


----------



## james07 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

da ich hier ja zur älteren Randgruppe gehöre kann man sich auch was ausgewöhnliches fahren. Leider der Pflegezustand, braucht dringend mal wieder einen Besuch in der Waschstrasse.


----------



## motty (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich hab ne Simson KR51/2 baujahr 1985, und zwar neuwertig, gerade neu gemacht...alles drum und dran...die bringt logger 70km/h!!!


----------



## computertod (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich hab zwar noch keinen Führerschein, dafür aber ne alte Zündapp C50Sport 
auf unserem Privatgelände hab ich da mal in einem Jahr 400Km draufgefahren :devil


----------



## CeresPK (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



james07 schrieb:


> da ich hier ja zur älteren Randgruppe gehöre kann man sich auch was ausgewöhnliches fahren. Leider der Pflegezustand, braucht dringend mal wieder einen Besuch in der Waschstrasse.


schön
das wäre ein Grund keinen Subaru zu fahren 
aber solange ich mir nix in dieser PS-Klasse leisten kann (bzw auch gar nicht will) bleibe ich bei meinem Impreza 2.0GX


----------



## Fabian (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Schick,aber die Waschstraße ist pflicht


----------



## CeresPK (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ein Auto wie der EVO oder nen STI müssen Dreckig sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> ein Auto wie der EVO oder nen STI müssen Dreckig sein


 
Die müssen so aussehen, als wenn man gerade von einer Wertungsprüfung kommt und die Peugeots noch im Nacken hat.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die müssen so aussehen, als wenn man gerade von einer Wertungsprüfung kommt und die Peugeots noch im Nacken hat.


wenn das auto derart dreckig ist, dann fällt auch der biertresen am heck nicht so auf. 
ps: meine kiste ist auch dreckig.... nur die neuen teile am wagen glänzen.


----------



## CeresPK (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> wenn das auto derart dreckig ist, dann fällt auch der biertresen am heck nicht so auf.
> ps: meine kiste ist auch dreckig.... nur die neuen teile am wagen glänzen.


Ich muss ja schön sagen das das 1er Coupe ein sehr schönes Auto ist 
wie lässt er sich denn eigentlich fahren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> .... nur die neuen teile am wagen glänzen.


 
Neue Auspuffanlage?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> wie lässt er sich denn eigentlich fahren?



Ich bin zwar nur das 125er Cabrio probe gefahren aber das zumindest war extrem gut. Top Fahrwerk, sahniger Motor, perfekte Ergonomie im Innenraum und mehr Platz als man bei einem so kleinen Auto erwartet hätte. Selbst ich mit meinen 1,86 m und über 100 kg sass drinnen wie ein junger Gott  .


----------



## Stormbringer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich muss ja schön sagen das das 1er Coupe ein sehr schönes Auto ist
> wie lässt er sich denn eigentlich fahren?



ich bin zufrieden... dafür das es "nur ein vierzylinder diesel" ist, hat der recht neue 530d gestern auf der a3 ganz schön gekotzt. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Neue Auspuffanlage?



nicht ganz, für einen diesel finde ich das übertrieben (sound kann man damit auch keinen erreichen). ich habe mir also nur neue endrohre gegönnt - und das schöne ist, das fällt gar nicht auf, da der topf sowieso eher mittig hängt. hauptsache das hässliche ovale rohr ist weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der sieht ja richtig sauber von unten aus.
Extra Unterbodenwäsche gemacht? 

Das Endrohr siehr doch sehr schnittig aus. Meins hat eine gewölbte Dreieckform.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nö, nicht extra - ich mach das aber automatisch (von zeit zu zeit).


----------



## Zoon (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das ist ein Mitsubishi Evo mit Subaru AUfkleber...

€dit:
Volksauto hat in Genf, nach dem Golf, dem Golf Plus und dem Golf Minus nun den Golf Minus Minus vorgestellt...
http://genflive.eviscomedia.com/media.1015.0.html


----------



## k-b (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Geht eigentlich. Rücklichter vom A3 geklaut


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein neuer Golf? 
Wo ist denn der Unterschied zum letzen Modell?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Er ist deutlich kleiner 
Und löst den Polo ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Aha, VW hat dazu gelernt und sorgt dafür, dass die Autos endlich wieder kleiner und leichter werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Und gleich ausschauen, so dass du den Golf Minus Minus aka Polo nicht vom Golf Golf unterscheiden kannst.


----------



## Zoon (3. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Eigtl. könntet ihr den Polo doch gleich bei "hässliche Hardware" posten ...


----------



## Adrenalize (4. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich. Rücklichter vom A3 geklaut


Die vom A3 sind doch eher breiter als hoch. Vom Heck her und der seitlichen Silhouette würde ich eher sagen, dass das Design an den Polo 6N/6N2 angelehnt ist. Das cockpit innen sieht dagegen recht golf-ähnlich aus. Da waren die Unterschiede bisher immer größer gewesen.

Macht alles in allem gar keinen so schlechten Eindruck. Der Polo ist ja afaik recht populär, weil er halt klein und wendig ist für die Stadt und man trotzdem relativ viel reinladen kann im Vergleich zu Smart, Fox etc.
Wenn der mit dem 1.4er TSI und der 7-Gang DSG kommt, kann das ganz lustig werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn der mit dem 1.4er TSI und der 7-Gang DSG kommt, kann das ganz lustig werden.



Der 1,4 TSi wird wohl im Polo GTi kommen, der normale Polo bekommt einen 1,2 Liter TSi Motor.


----------



## computertod (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hat auser mir noch jemand sowas hier?


----------



## Caliban (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hab zwar keine c50, sondern nur ne zd10. Hab auch noch ne Yamaha TZR 125 und nen 316er BMW.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der 1,4 TSi wird wohl im Polo GTi kommen, der normale Polo bekommt einen 1,2 Liter TSi Motor.


 
Platzen die Motoren denn bei Frost auch auseinander?


----------



## SupraMK-4 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hy ihrs
Celica t18 GT-4 Carlos Sainz Edition  mit ein paar kleinen HKS Teilen
Darf ihn aber zur zeit net fahren weil ich keine fleppen mehr hab 

Am liebsten hätt ich ja nen MK-4 kann man sich aber in deutschland nicht wirklich leisten


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Platzen die Motoren denn bei Frost auch auseinander?



Ne das machen nur die alten 1,4er Sauger.
Aber wer sich schon so ein Elendsmotörschen holt der soll dann auch mit seinen Macken klar kommen  .


----------



## Stormbringer (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



SupraMK-4 schrieb:


> Hy ihrs
> Celica t18 GT-4 Carlos Sainz Edition  mit ein paar kleinen HKS Teilen
> Darf ihn aber zur zeit net fahren weil ich keine fleppen mehr hab
> 
> Am liebsten hätt ich ja nen MK-4 kann man sich aber in deutschland nicht wirklich leisten



wie war das? "ohne pics..."


----------



## SupraMK-4 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So mal einz is aber schon älter 
Und mal ein vid ein bekannter von mir baut gerade nen MR2-Turbo auf
YouTube - Mr2 Turbo erste fahrt nach SWAP
Sind auch schon diverse HKS Teile drinn wie boost controller usw


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ne das machen nur die alten 1,4er Sauger.
> Aber wer sich schon so ein Elendsmotörschen holt der soll dann auch mit seinen Macken klar kommen  .


 
He he he, genau, wenn man schon daran spart, sollte zumindest eine Standheizung drinne sein.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also Fahren tu ich nen Mitsubishi Lancer... fällt bald auseinander und werkeln tu ich grade an nem Pontiac GTO


----------



## CeresPK (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nicht schlecht 
mach was drauß


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bin dabei is nur schwer ersatzteile zu bekommen


----------



## CeresPK (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

kann ich mir vorstellen das es dafür schlecht Teile gibt hier in Dt.


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Schicke Hardware


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hätteste auch gerne oder??


----------



## CeresPK (15. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mir wäre ja nen 69er Camaro lieber


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

auch nett... ich hatte auchnoch die wahl zwischen einer dodge charger und dem gto... aber pontiac topt einfach alles


----------



## CeresPK (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hmm nen schönes Musclecar aufbauen ist bestimmt was feines (besnonders der Stolz in einem wenn man es dann Fertig hat )
aber da ich nur ein armer Azubi mit nem Fable für Japankarren bin wird sowas wohl so schnell nicht in meiner Garage stehen.

hab ich euch eig schon die Bilder gezeigt wo mein Schätzchen bei uns im Schneebedecktem Garten steht 

Edit: ahh Bilder zu groß


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

... so reich bin ich auch nich... du zahlst wenn du glück hast 10.000 für das grundmodell( bei mir warens 9500) und dann suchste dir dir teile halt immer so nach und nach zusammen... du investierst halt vor allem jede menge zeit


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

9.500 sind immerhin 1k mehr als ich für mein Auto bezahlt habe.
(dafür kostet es über zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf immer noch genau so viel wenn man zum Händler geht ).


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

tja... der wert eines muscelcars fällt halt nich, er steigt...is ne krisensichere anlage

P.s.: auf welcher seite sind die bilder von deinem wagen Ceres?? (hab kb 100 seiten durchzuwühlen)
P.P.s.:GUTEN MORGEN


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bin heute zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben Schalt-Getriebe gefahren - hammergeil. 
Habe den Wagen erst mal eine Weile gut abgewuergt (), danach hats aber ziemlich gut geklappt. Muss dann die naechsten Tage weiterueben..


----------



## CeresPK (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

guck bei mir einfach in mein Fotoalbum alles da sind auch die 2 Bilder dabei die ich gerade Posten wollte 

Ist nen Subaru Impreza 2.0GX MY2002 (liebevoll Bugeye genannt )


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

... ich habs nich anders gelernt (bin NIE automatik gefahren)... Schaltgetriebe is einfach dynamischer und wenn du alles richtig machst holste mit nem schaltgetriebe viel mehr leistung raus als mit automatik

Ah, nice Ceres ... ich würd aber wenigstens die optik n bissl tunen und den motor zu tunen is eig auch net so teuer ... ich empfehl dir chiptuning... schreib mir ne nachricht wenn du gute addressen wissen willst


----------



## CeresPK (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Optik mache ich erstmal nix außer vlt nen "Surfbrett" hinten drauf und von der Leistung her reicht er mir erstmal
Ich weiß nicht ob man bei nem Sauger viel mit Chiptuning machen kann er hat ja "nur" 125PS
ICh weiß Ecutek bringt bei Turbomodellen (WRX und WRX STI) einiges


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

... chiptuning bringt immer was ... mindestens 25-30% mehr leistung... wenn der steuercomputer richtig umgeproggt wird (womit wir wieder bei computern sind)


----------



## Klutten (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... chiptuning bringt immer was ... mindestens 25-30% mehr leistung... wenn der steuercomputer richtig umgeproggt wird (womit wir wieder bei computern sind)



Saugmotoren und Chiptuning = 25-30% Mehrleistung? Wow, dann nehme ich davon auch gleich was mit. ^^

Aus Saugmotoren ( CeresPK hat einen ) Mehrleitung durch Chiptuning zu holen ist ein fast chancenloses Unterfangen. Der Nutzen steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis. Bei Turbomotoren kommt man mit dieser Größenordnung aber ganz gut hin.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du hast nicht ganz unrecht... bei "saugern" is es schon schwieriger ... aber wenn du das verhälniss von ladedruck/ansaugmenge richtig einstellst bekommst du schon ne ganze menge mehr raus aber das war wirklich n bissl übertrieben da haste recht
Auserdem hab ich das problem mit meinem V8 sowieso nich  der is stark und klingt toll  
Wenn er bloß anspringen würde...
Wenn irgendeiner von euch ne adresse für ersazteile für meinen Pontiac kennt... dann immer her damit


----------



## Klutten (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ein Saugmotor hat keinen Ladedruck!!! Die injizierte Frischladung gelangt sogar durch einen minimalen Unterdruck in den Zylinder.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

oh man habt mitleid mit einem armen tubofahrer früher war alles einfacher...


----------



## Klutten (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Richtig. Früher gab es zum Glück noch nicht diese verdammte Elektronik. Da konnte man einen Motor noch mit Fühlerlehren, Schraubendreher und Zündzeitpunktpistole (geiles Wort) einstellen. ^^


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

V8 RULES  ... das waren noch Motoren... ham sprit gefressen und lärm gemacht (ich nenns Musik)  aber dafür nach kurzer bearbeitung biszu 500PS ausgespuckt


----------



## Klutten (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, der Klang sowie der Spritverbrauch sind unvergleichlich.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Da Haste recht... der schlägt schon ordentlich auf die geldbörse und die nachbarn freuen sich jedesmal wenn ich meinen Pontiac anlasse...


----------



## Zoon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja dann solltst du GEMA Gebühren für die Aufführung deiner V8 Musik beim Nachbarn eintreiben, schon haste die Kohle für die Ersatzteile 

Hier noch eine Bilderreihe zum Thema "VW und der Fake Allrad" die ich bei rennfotos.de gefunden habe - achtet mal auf Bild 3 die Beifahrerin


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, moderne V8 Motoren saufen auch garnicht mal soo viel.

Mit einem 1UZ-FE statt dem 7M-GTE dürft ich wohl noch so 1-2l/100km weniger verbraten, hätte dann auch noch 2 Pötte und 1 Liter mehr, aber das ganze umzubauen und einzutragen...


----------



## Stormbringer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... ich habs nich anders gelernt (bin NIE automatik gefahren)... Schaltgetriebe is einfach dynamischer und wenn du alles richtig machst holste mit nem schaltgetriebe viel mehr leistung raus als mit automatik



das ist die mär und mag auf amerikanische wagen zutreffen (aber die können ja sowieso keine ordentlichen autos bauen  ). ein modernes automatikgetriebe schalter besser, schneller und präziser als > 99.99% aller autofahrer.
die restlichen <0.01% heissen röhrl, stuck, schuhmacher, etc.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja, wobei man noch dazu sagen muss, das Röhrl, Stuck und Schuhmacher sequentielle (Automatik) Getriebe fahren.

Ganz ab davon bin ich mit der 4 Stufen Wandlerautomatik in meinem Toyota sehr zufrieden, das das 5 Gang Schaltgetriebe besser geht, mag daran liegen das es kürzer ist und 'nen Gang mehr hat...


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, moderne V8 Motoren saufen auch garnicht mal soo viel.
> 
> Mit einem 1UZ-FE statt dem 7M-GTE dürft ich wohl noch so 1-2l/100km weniger verbraten, hätte dann auch noch 2 Pötte und 1 Liter mehr, aber das ganze umzubauen und einzutragen...




wir reden hier aber von den Motoren anno 1967-70... meiner schluckt ne ganze menge


----------



## Adrenalize (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> wir reden hier aber von den Motoren anno 1967-70... meiner schluckt ne ganze menge


Baust du den Wagen eigentlich dem damaligen Originalzustand entsprechend auf, oder bastelst du eher frei Schnauze auch mit modernen Teilen?
So ein (größtenteils) originaler Muscle-Oldie ist schon was Feines. 

Übrigens Leute, ich war am Samstag mit meinem Vater auf der Retro Classics 2009 in den Stuttgarter Messehallen und hab haufenweise Fotos von alten und neuen Edelkarossen gemacht. Unglaublich was es dort alles zu sehen gab!
Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich mir die Arbeit machen und die Fotos hier gerne in 1-2 Alben hochladen zum Anschauen. 

Ich muss aber evtl. noch nachbearbeiten, weil einige der Fahrzeuge richtige Kennzeichen hatten. Oder darf man Bilder öffentlich ausgestellter Fahrzeuge mit Kennzeichen einfach publizieren?
Ich will ja nicht, dass einem da am Ende sein 65'er Ferrari zerkratzt oder gestohlen wird, weil ich hier zeige, wo der Wagen zugelassen ist.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich versuche möglichst den wagen originalgetreu wiederaufzubauen... leider is das sehr schwer,weil ich kaum teile finde

und ja es besteht interesse also: AN DIE ARBEIT


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich habe die Bilder mal bei Picasa als Webalbum hochgeladen (Wollte bei flickr nicht extra einen Yahoo-Account erstellen... )

Hier findet ihr die Fotos: Picasa-Webalben - * - Retro Classic...

Vielleicht noch was zur Retro Classics Messe: Die Aussteller waren auf 9 Hallen verteilt, wobei Halle 1 am größten war. Neben Teilehändlern und diversen Herstellern für alles rund ums Restaurieren waren auch diverse namhafte Firmen (z.B. TÜV Süd, ADAC...) vertreten, außerdem eine überwältigende Zahl an Fahrzeugclubs und Oldtimervereinen. In einer Halle gab es zudem eine Ausstellung alter und neuer Landwirtschaftlicher Fahrzeuge. Zu den Höhepunkten zählten:
- 100 Jahre Abarth
- 100 Jahre Bugatti
- 60 Jahre Unimog

Wobei wir an den Bugattis wohl irgendwie vorbei gerauscht sind. Es ist auch wirklich schwer, sich an einem Tag alles anzuschauen, und wir waren fast 12h unterwegs. Jedenfalls war für jeden etwas geboten, selbst einige Motorräder gabs zu sehen, vor allem aber PKWs jeder art und jeden Alters. Wirklich ein Erlebnis, selbst mein Vater als alter Hase war überwältigt von der Zahl der Exponate und Aussteller.
Besonders stark waren natürlich Mercedes Benz und Porsche vertreten, auch italienische Autos gab es sehr viele, wie bei uns im Süden nicht anders zu erwarten. Mit genug Bargeld in der Tasche konnte man sich einen historischen Jaguar, Benz, Ferrari oder Porsche gleich mitnehmen. 

Wenn man Autonarr ist und auch schöne Oldtimer zu schätzen weiß, ist die Messe auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Ford GT is echt hammer geil


----------



## Stormbringer (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Der Ford GT is echt hammer geil



nun, so ein dodge charger sieht auch nett aus... erkennen kann man sie an den bulligen schatten im rückspiegel und den billigen lichtern. mit technik habens die amis halt nicht so.
atom-flugzeugträger - aber immer noch billige halos im auto. 
... und starr-achsen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ab dem 04.04. habe ich wohl endlich meinen Scirocco  .
Ist zumindestens der vorläufige Termin in der Autostadt.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Der Ford GT is echt hammer geil


Meinst du den auf meinen Fotos am Swizöl-Stand?
Das war wohl eine Replika des alten Ford GT40, sah aber irgendwie komisch aus, so eine Mischung aus alt und neu.

Am besten fand ich die Abarth-Rennwagen von Leo Aumüller. Jedes Auto mit süßem, getuntem 1000ccm Motor im Heck und meist so um die 500-600kg Gewicht. Damit sind die damals den größeren Rennwagen vor der Nase rumgetanzt. 

Auch witzig waren die alten roten S-Klasse-Rennwagen von AMG (hab 2 gesehen, mind. einer war aber Replika). Damit ist der AMG-Rennstall früher Rennen gefahren. Mein Vater meinte, in den Kurven waren die Schlachtschiffe unterlegen, aber auf der Geraden drückten die aufs Gas und holten wieder auf. 

Die vielen ausgestellten Ferraris waren auch heiß. Ich steh ja total auf den 288 GTO, aber vom Preis her ist wohl eher der 308 GTB bezahlbar.


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Am besten fand ich die Abarth-Rennwagen von Leo Aumüller. Jedes Auto mit süßem, getuntem 1000ccm Motor im Heck und meist so um die 500-600kg Gewicht. Damit sind die damals den größeren Rennwagen vor der Nase rumgetanzt.


Die find ich auch knuffig.
So ein Winz-Ding aber ordentlich Leistung.

Das einzig vergleichbare heute sind wohl die Smarts mit Suzuki Hayabusa Motor.


----------



## Fransen (17. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Auch witzig waren die alten roten S-Klasse-Rennwagen von AMG (hab 2 gesehen, mind. einer war aber Replika). Damit ist der AMG-Rennstall früher Rennen gefahren. Mein Vater meinte, in den Kurven waren die Schlachtschiffe unterlegen, aber auf der Geraden drückten die aufs Gas und holten wieder auf.



Die rote Sau.
Eindeutig einer der legendärsten und spektakulärsten Rennwagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ab dem 04.04. habe ich wohl endlich meinen Scirocco  .
> Ist zumindestens der vorläufige Termin in der Autostadt.



man darf gespannt sein ob du mit dem golani-vw zufrieden sein wirst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> man darf gespannt sein ob du mit dem golani-vw zufrieden sein wirst.



Ich hoffe schon, denn ein echtes Schnäpchen war's nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bis der Softlack abblättert


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bis der Softlack abblättert



Hat das was mit Rost an den Türen oder einer 4 Gang Automatik zu tun  ?
Spaß beiseite, ich hatte ja schon mehrere Neuwagen aus dem VW Konzern (Audi TT, Audi A4, Octavia 2, ... ) und hatte damit noch keine Probleme und selbst der Audi A3 meiner Mutter BJ 2001 hat bis heute keine Qualitätsprobleme.

Im übrigen fahre ich meine Autos auch nicht so wahnsinnig lang (14 Jahre Führerschein, 11 Autos), insofern ist das eher ein Gebrauchtwagenproblem.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bin heut mal Passat 3C gefahren, k/a wie alt, aber keine 85tkm runter...

Naja, Fahrertüre knarzt, Motor läuft nicht rund, bei ~70km/h hab ich hinten so ein wummern (entweder Reifen oder Radlager) und noch einige Dinge...


----------



## Fransen (31. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bin heut mal Passat 3C gefahren, k/a wie alt, aber keine 85tkm runter...



Unser hat in 3Jahren ca.230.000km abgespult, ohne Probleme, bis auf eine defekte Einspritzdüse(?!?).


----------



## roadgecko (31. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Unser hat in 3Jahren ca.230.000km abgespult, ohne Probleme, bis auf eine defekte Einspritzdüse(?!?).



Rekord ist es immernoch nicht 

Der Astra F (Bj.: 94) meiner mutter hat 250.000km weg aber der Läuft und läuft. Naja wurde ja auch gepflegt bzw. gewartet falls was anstand von meinem Bruder und mir. Kupplung ist mittlerweile die 2. aber die ist auch schon wieder halb "ausgenudelt"


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

warum hat mein Ponti keinen Kilometerzähler??


----------



## Adrenalize (1. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Alltagswagen meines Vaters (Alfa 155 1.8 Tspark) nähert sich afaik den 340.000km auf dem Tacho. Sein 1973 gekaufter Alfa 2000 GTV Bertone hat mittlerweile glaubich über 600.000 km runter, wurde zwischendrin aber mal restauriert. (Laut Gutachten 2- Zustand). Motor dürfte aber original sein.

Bei dem 155er wurde auch nicht viel gemacht, außer halt Verschleißteile wie Bremsen, auspuff, Kupplung.

Soviel zum Thema, italienische Autos halten nicht. 

BTW, gibts hier irgendjemanden, der einen Grande Punto hat oder öfters fährt? Würde mich interessieren welche Wehwehchen der so hat.


----------



## k-b (1. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein 3er Golf hat au scho die 250 geknackt. Fahre aber momentan auch wöchentlich 1000km bis ende September. Bin froh, dass ich jetzt doch nen Diesel hab


----------



## CeresPK (1. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist das normal das man zu einem Auto eine starke Emotionale Bindung aufbaut?
Im Januar dachte ich noch so: *Hmm Subaru, geil kannste sicher nichts falsch machen soll ja nur lauefen und laufen und laufen u.....*

Jetzt seitdem ich mit ihm auf der A4 verunglückt bin denke ich so:* ohh man mein Armes Schätzchen hoffentlich wirrste wieder.* und breche dabei immer in tränen aus


----------



## Fabian (1. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Vater hat den bestellt,dürfte morgen da sein(Fahrzeugpapiere hat der schon bekommen)

Sein Passat hatte die 340 000 km runter,und läuft immer noch.

Hab letztens was im TV über Taxis gesehen,eine alte E-klasse hatte 690 000 km runter


----------



## roadgecko (1. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat den bestellt,dürfte morgen da sein(Fahrzeugpapiere hat der schon bekommen)
> 
> Sein Passat hatte die 340 000 km runter,und läuft immer noch.
> 
> Hab letztens was im TV über Taxis gesehen,eine alte E-klasse hatte 690 000 km runter



Im Urlaub auf Gran Canaria hatte ich auch nen Taxifahrer mit ca. 600.000km. Er nur so "Ah Deutschland gute auto" 
(War nen Mercedes)

Neuwagen gefällig ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZssDIq14Jng&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZssDIq14Jng&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Capfu (1. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dann will ich auch mal ...

Golf III TDI 90PS (Orginal) - umgebaut auf VR6 mit allen Möglichen Extras (Mein Spassauto)
Renault Laguna Grandtour 2,5 (mein Alltagsauto)
Opel Corsa 16V - Komplettumbau (Spassauto meiner Frau)
Renault Megane (das Alltagsauto meiner Frau)

Yamaha FZR-1000 Fazer (meins)
Honda CB-500 PC32 offen (Anfängermotorrad meiner Frau)

Hoffe das erschreckt euch nicht


----------



## Adrenalize (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Jetzt seitdem ich mit ihm auf der A4 verunglückt bin denke ich so:* ohh man mein Armes Schätzchen hoffentlich wirrste wieder.* und breche dabei immer in tränen aus



Was ist passiert? Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen! Der schöne neue "alte" Impreza schon lädiert?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jop er  hat ihn auf der A4 auf ein Feld gesezt... nachdem er mehrfach die Leitplanke geküsst hat...


----------



## Stormbringer (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Capfu schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal ...
> 
> Golf III TDI 90PS (Orginal) - umgebaut auf VR6 mit allen Möglichen Extras (Mein Spassauto)
> Renault Laguna Grandtour 2,5 (mein Alltagsauto)
> ...


mich erschreckt höchstens das spassauto deiner frau - aber frauen haben ja auch ein merkwürdiges verständnis von spass. 

ansonst: definitiv zuviele franzosen auf dem hof.


----------



## k-b (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Jop er  hat ihn auf der A4 auf ein Feld gesezt... nachdem er mehrfach die Leitplanke geküsst hat...


Wo steht denn mehr dazu?? :o

Soviel zum Thema Fahranfänger 
Ist ihm was passiert?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

zum glück nich schau mal im nerv thread und im laber-thread...


----------



## CeresPK (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja mehrfach stimmt nicht ganz, aber es durfte einmal die komplette Seite dran glauben
gestern habe ich sie nach Hause geholt, und mal die Stoßstangen abgemacht und den linken Kotflügel.

Mich wurmt nur immer noch wieso das Auto beim minimalen bremsen (war gerade mal so das die Bremsbacken gerade so an der Scheibe hätten schleifen können also wirklich nicht viel) ins Kurveninnere wollte bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 120-130 ist das eigentlich nicht normal, oder etwa doch?

auf jeden Fall habe ich bei dieser Bremsaktion die Kontrolle über den Impreza verloren und bin in die Leitplanke rein 
natürlich habe ich auch nur Teilkasko  also muss ich wenn ich sie reparieren will alles selbst blechen.

hier mal ein Album mit Bildern 
abload.de - Bilderupload


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was für Reifen hattest drauf, wie alt?

Irgendwelche China Böller??
Wars feucht und du hattest Potenza RE040 drauf?


----------



## CeresPK (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

feucht ja aber eben nur feucht, als wären 3 Tropfen regen runtergekommen
Reifen sind Barum drauf gewesen (sollten nur diesen Winter draufbleiben weil schon 4 Jahre alt aber noch sehr gutes Profil)


----------



## bleedingme (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> feucht ja aber eben nur feucht, als wären 3 Tropfen regen runtergekommen
> Reifen sind Barum drauf gewesen (sollten nur diesen Winter draufbleiben weil schon 4 Jahre alt aber noch sehr gutes Profil)


 
Feucht direkt nach staubig/trocken? Kann ganz fix einfach nur extrem schmierig werden.


----------



## Zoon (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Barum sind quasi die "LC Power" unter den Reifen


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der war jetzt mies .


----------



## CeresPK (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nö war es nicht sind ja auch scheiß reifen 
nur ich hätt eben nicht sowas vermutet
aber es muss ja nicht an den reifen gelegen haben (sie haben vlt nen Teil dazu beigetragen das alles so gekommen ist wie es eben gekommen ist )


----------



## 1821984 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Beileid. Ist richtig, war der silberne oder?

Nun Reifen sind enorm wichtig und sollte man auch nicht zu platt machen vom Profil her. Meine könnten auch so langsam. Vorne ist die Grenzmarke erreicht und hinten so ca. 3mm und TÜV ist im Oktober. Aber so ist das, wenn man 180PS hat und keine TRC hat

Machst ihn wieder fertig oder ein anderen. Du hast alles gut überstanden?

Naja der eine hängt mehr der andere weniger an seinen Autos. Ich hab schon meinen 5. Auto und bin grad erst 25 Jahre. Aber der einzigst richtige war der MX-5 bis jetzt. Will den wieder haben.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Barum sind quasi die "LC Power" unter den Reifen


muss an den cirkus barum denken.


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Ist richtig, war der silberne oder?
> 
> Nun Reifen sind enorm wichtig und sollte man auch nicht zu platt machen vom Profil her. Meine könnten auch so langsam. Vorne ist die Grenzmarke erreicht und hinten so ca. 3mm und TÜV ist im Oktober. Aber so ist das, wenn man 180PS hat und keine TRC hat
> 
> ...



Ders aber auch net schlecht 

YouTube - Ken Block with Subaru Impreza WRX STi


----------



## CeresPK (2. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid. Ist richtig, war der silberne oder?
> 
> Nun Reifen sind enorm wichtig und sollte man auch nicht zu platt machen vom Profil her. Meine könnten auch so langsam. Vorne ist die Grenzmarke erreicht und hinten so ca. 3mm und TÜV ist im Oktober. Aber so ist das, wenn man 180PS hat und keine TRC hat
> 
> ...



Ich bin jemand der sehr stark an seinem Auto hängt

Ich werde versuchen sie/es wieder aufzubauen/aufbauen zu lassen.
Aber vorher muss ich mich eben informieren was alles sein kann, was unter dem hinteren Kotflügel ist was noch kaputt gegangen sein könnte

bitte nur Blechschaden bitte

Mir ist bei der ganzen Aktion zum Glück nichts passiert, der einschlag in die Leitplanke war für mich so, als ob ich durch nen richtig fettes Schlagloch rein bin


----------



## Zoon (3. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja Hauptsache du bist noch heile, Blech kann man wieder richten - und sei froh dass du nicht in so ner Chinesenkarre unterwegs warst 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g5SRyG6UR2A&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g5SRyG6UR2A&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Naja kannst ja deinen Suby richtig Imba aufbauen lassen, so mit nen schönen WRX Motor, am besten von außen ganz dezent


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Onkel hat sich die Bilder mal angeguckt und ist der Meinung, dass der Wagen durchaus wieder fertig gemacht werden kann.
Aber vom tatsächlich Zustand des Hecks hängt der Preis ab, wenns nur verbogenes Blech ist, geht das nocht, wenn gerichtet werden muss, kann es teuer werden.


----------



## k-b (3. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sofern nix an den Reifen schleift und der Wagen ansonsten Verkehrssicher ist, würd ich einfach weiterfahren damit


----------



## k-b (3. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hey ihr autofreaks. Was isn der Unterschied zwischen den 2 Radios?

Pioneer DEH 4000 UB MP3-CD-Tuner: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Pioneer DEH 2120 UB Auto CD-Tuner: Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad

will eins mit USB-Anschluss. Hab jetzt keine mächtigen Boxen im Auto oder so..


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nr. 1 hat ein besseres Display(16 vs. 10 Zeilen).


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wie schauts mit dem Teil aus? 
Oder ist das zu teuer??

Das 4000 hab ich bei Pioneer nicht gefunden, dafür aber das 4100SD, , [url=http://www.pioneer.de/de/products/archive/DEH-4000UB/index.html]hier eine kleine Übersicht bei Pioneer, übern Geizhals gefunden, hoffe das hilft etwas.


----------



## k-b (3. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nr. 1 hat ein besseres Display(16 vs. 10 Zeilen).


Ah! Vielen Dank!

- ja, 200 ist zu viel. Wollte eigentlich unter 100 bleiben


----------



## CeresPK (3. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Naja Hauptsache du bist noch heile, Blech kann man wieder richten - und sei froh dass du nicht in so ner Chinesenkarre unterwegs warst
> 
> 
> Naja kannst ja deinen Suby richtig Imba aufbauen lassen, so mit nen schönen WRX Motor, am besten von außen ganz dezent


boa 

wie sich das Teil zum Smart transformiert 

Ne WRX Motörchen brauch ich erstmal nicht 

mir reichen die 125PS aus dem 2.0er Sauger
zudem ist ja am Motor und dem restlichen Technischem Firlefanz nix kaputt

Habe auch ein paar Leute an der Hand die das Auto mit mir zusammen wieder fertig machen würden, und dan gibts ja noch Leute die einem Teile zum Einkaufspreis besorgen können

Achja langsam fange ich an wieder positiv zu denken was den zukänftigen zustand des Autos angeht

k-B ich habe das Pioneer DEH P 4100 SD CD-Tuner: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ist richtig gut und hatt auch iPod Sch***e  und SD Kartenslot


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Täusche ich mich oder is nichmal der Airbag aufgegangen??


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder is nichmal der Airbag aufgegangen??


 
Wieso sollte bei einem Seitentuschierer der Airbag aufgehen?
Meiner ist auch nicht aufgegangen, als ich durchs Acker gepflügt bin.


----------



## CeresPK (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nö nichtmal meine Seitenairbags sind aufgegangen.
Wie schon gesagt im Fahrzeuginnenraum war es so als würde ich durch ein richtig tiefens Schlagloch fahren, nur sieht das Auto eben nicht nach Schlagloch aus


----------



## roadgecko (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte bei einem Seitentuschierer der Airbag aufgehen?
> Meiner ist auch nicht aufgegangen, als ich durchs Acker gepflügt bin.



Die gehen ja auch erst bei einer bestimmten "Kraft" auf, also dann wenn es Lebensgefährlich wird. Und in diesesm Fall werden es die Sensoren nicht als diesen erkannt haben, was ja auch stimmt


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte bei einem Seitentuschierer der Airbag aufgehen?
> Meiner ist auch nicht aufgegangen, als ich durchs Acker gepflügt bin.


 
... das is klar, ich meinte in dem Video...


----------



## roadgecko (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... das is klar, ich meinte in dem Video...



Sieht so aus, als hätte der gar keinen. Air Bags sind schließlich teuer 

Zum Thema unfälle: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6CZhmu-zQvE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6CZhmu-zQvE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> nö nichtmal meine Seitenairbags sind aufgegangen.
> Wie schon gesagt im Fahrzeuginnenraum war es so als würde ich durch ein richtig tiefens Schlagloch fahren, nur sieht das Auto eben nicht nach Schlagloch aus



nicht als trost, sondern als hinweis: jeder hat irgendwann seinen ersten crash - sei im endeffekt froh das du nur blech produziert hast und das dir oder irgendjemand anderen unbeteiligten nix passiert ist.
das nächste mal fährst du sicher vorsichtiger und den umständen angepasst... deswegen sage ich, die jetzt anfallenden kosten haben einen positiven nebeneffekt.


----------



## CeresPK (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nächstes mal fahre ich einfach nur nicht 5 Jahre alte Reifen 
ne Ich denke schon das ich nächstes mal etwas vorsichtiger fahren werde


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

... vorsicht??wozu das denn?? glaubt ihr ich fahr nen Ponti weil der so sicher ist?? nee...damit ras ich mit 200 Sachen über die Autobahn und dränge Subi-fahrer ab


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... vorsicht??wozu das denn?? glaubt ihr ich fahr nen Ponti weil der so sicher ist?? nee...damit ras ich mit 200 Sachen über die Autobahn und dränge Subi-fahrer ab



der fliegt bei 200 doch auseinander.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das hab ich jetz überhört... der fliegt auch bei 240 nich auseinander...aber höher hab ich mich nich getraut... und wenn du jetz denkst die karre schafft keine 240... dann hste dich getäuscht... da ich für den Motor einige neuere Teile verwenden musste (Benzinpumpe, Turbolader, einspritzung u.s.w.) brauchte ich natürlich nen steuerchip... und da kann man schönes chiptuning machen...


----------



## roadgecko (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> das hab ich jetz überhört... der fliegt auch bei 240 nich auseinander...aber höher hab ich mich nich getraut... und wenn du jetz denkst die karre schafft keine 240... dann hste dich getäuscht... da ich für den Motor einige neuere Teile verwenden musste (Benzinpumpe, Turbolader, einspritzung u.s.w.) brauchte ich natürlich nen steuerchip... und da kann man schönes chiptuning machen...



Aber bitte keinen minderwertigen Chip 
YouTube - DMAX - D MOTOR - Chiptuning


----------



## Adrenalize (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Aber bitte keinen *minderwertigen* Chip
> YouTube - DMAX - D MOTOR - Chiptuning


Gibts auch andere?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

... keine sorge... ich ha den chip selbst geproggt... und der chip an sich war auch nich grade billig...


----------



## roadgecko (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... keine sorge... ich ha den chip selbst geproggt... und der chip an sich war auch nich grade billig...



Jetzt haben wir hier schon Motor Overclocking


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja... neben taschenrechner und fahrkartenautomaten jetz auch Motor OC... fehlt ja nurnoch Glühbirnen Overclocking...


----------



## Adrenalize (4. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... keine sorge... ich ha den chip selbst geproggt... und der chip an sich war auch nich grade billig...


Na, wenn du sowas proggen kannst, ist ja gut. 
Nur bei den neueren Autos ist ein ein fragwürdiges Unterfangen, oft bezahlt die paar PS mehr dann mit suboptimalem Verbrauch, erhöhten Abgaswerten usw.
Ich erinnere mich noch dran, dass Maxwell noch zu Athlonforumszeiten immer gegen die Chips gepredigt hat und da gute Argumente hatte.

Bei dir ists ja eh ein Sonderfall, da du ja das gesamte Auto anpasst (Motor, Fahrwerk, Bremsen usw. nehme ich mal an) und nicht nur bei ner Serienkarre die Programmierung änderst.


----------



## Fabian (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

War das nicht das man die Einspritzzeiten optimieren konnte ,dabei Leistung gewinnen bei gleichem verbrauch?


----------



## Adrenalize (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> War das nicht das man die Einspritzzeiten optimieren konnte ,dabei Leistung gewinnen bei gleichem verbrauch?


Die Hersteller sorgen doch in der regel für den optimalen Zündzeitpunkt und optimalen Verbrauch bei ihren Einspritzern. In den heutigen Zeiten ist doch jeder halbe Liter weniger im Verbrauch ein Verkaufsargument.

Es kommt aber sicher vor, dass einige Motoren eher auf Sparsamkeit gechipt sind als auf optimale Leistungskurve. Da kann man dann ein paar Pferde rausholen, das geht aber dann oft negativ auf Verbrauch, Abgaswerte etc.

Ähnlich wie bei Prozessoren oder Festplatten: Leise, Sparsman und wenig abwärme vs. hohe Leistung.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> das hab ich jetz überhört... der fliegt auch bei 240 nich auseinander...aber höher hab ich mich nich getraut... und wenn du jetz denkst die karre schafft keine 240... dann hste dich getäuscht... da ich für den Motor einige neuere Teile verwenden musste (Benzinpumpe, Turbolader, einspritzung u.s.w.) brauchte ich natürlich nen steuerchip... und da kann man schönes chiptuning machen...


ich wette das weder motor noch getriebe vollgasfest sind.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

was hst du eigentlich gegen mein auto?? motor und getriebe sind vollgasfest... da ich am motor einges neu machen musste und ich das getribe sowieso komplett ausgetauscht hab...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich wette das weder motor noch getriebe vollgasfest sind.


 
Kannst du vollgasfest mal genauer definieren? 
Ich kenne einige Porsche, die alles andere als vollgasfest sind.
Von Ferrari oder Lambo will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## roadgecko (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

xD die Ludolfs kommen Freitag in mein Kino hier in Bochum.
Ja der Film auch, ich meine so richitg mit autogramms und so


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nimm dem Dicken eine Packung Snickers mit, sonst überlebt er die Vorstellung nicht


----------



## Adrenalize (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Nimm dem Dicken eine Packung Snickers mit, sonst überlebt er die Vorstellung nicht


Die sind doch alle dick, oder?  
Irgendwie versteh ich den Rummel um diese Trauergestalten nicht. Das sind Auto-Messis, nichts weiter. Haufenweise Schrott auf ihrem Grundstück, alles unsachgemäß gelagert. "Ersatzteile" kann man sowas ja nicht nennen.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nich wirklich... dabei sind einige so schöne sachen dabei und alles verrottet da langsam


----------



## Zoon (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als hätte der gar keinen. Air Bags sind schließlich teuer
> 
> Zum Thema unfälle:



Da bekommt "Einmal McChicken zum Mitnehmen" ne ganz andere Bedeutung 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die sind doch alle dick, oder?
> Haufenweise Schrott auf ihrem Grundstück, alles unsachgemäß gelagert. "Ersatzteile"



Nanana, "Haufenprinzip" FTW


----------



## Stormbringer (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> was hst du eigentlich gegen mein auto?? motor und getriebe sind vollgasfest... da ich am motor einges neu machen musste und ich das getribe sowieso komplett ausgetauscht hab...



du, im ernst, ich habe nicht gegen deinen wagen, überhaupt nicht. im gegenteil, rein optisch gibts amischlitten die mir gut gefallen (mustang, charger) - aber technisch verbauen die amis absoluten schrott, gerade im bereich fahrwerk, getriebe, beleuchtung. der 08er stang hat immer noch eine starr-hinterachse - das geht ja mal gar nicht, ist aber ein tribut an die verkehrsgesetze in den usa. wozu also aufwendige fahrwerke, getriebe etc. verbauen wenn ich sowieso nur im schneckentempo die interstate fahren darf? 
mein fazit: amis können keine autos bauen. (völlig subjektive meinung  )



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du vollgasfest mal genauer definieren?
> Ich kenne einige Porsche, die alles andere als vollgasfest sind.
> Von Ferrari oder Lambo will ich gar nicht reden.


keine ahnung wie das bei den fetten kisten ist... aber zur definition: bemüh doch einfach mal google...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> du, im ernst, ich habe nicht gegen deinen wagen, überhaupt nicht. im gegenteil, rein optisch gibts amischlitten die mir gut gefallen (mustang, charger) - aber technisch verbauen die amis absoluten schrott, gerade im bereich fahrwerk, getriebe, beleuchtung. der 08er stang hat immer noch eine starr-hinterachse - das geht ja mal gar nicht, ist aber ein tribut an die verkehrsgesetze in den usa. wozu also aufwendige fahrwerke, getriebe etc. verbauen wenn ich sowieso nur im schneckentempo die interstate fahren darf?
> mein fazit: amis können keine autos bauen. (völlig subjektive meinung  )


 
Da Opel zu einem amerikanischen Unternehmen gehört, bin ich natürlich anderer Meinung. 
Die Amis können schon gute Autos bauen, die können aber keine vernünftigen Sportwagen bauen.
Corvette oder Mustang sind zwar nette GTs aber keine echten Rennmaschinen.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie das bei den fetten kisten ist... aber zur definition: bemüh doch einfach mal google...


 
Ich habe schon Google bemüht, ich wollte nur wissen, welche Meinung du zu der Thematik vollgasfest hast. 
Ich würde von meinem OPC schon behaupten, dass er vollgasfest ist, jedenfalls steigen die Temperaturen nicht extrem an, wenn ich länger sehr schnell fahre (sofern man das halt machen kann).


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Heute möchte ich meinen neuen Scirocco vorstellen.

Bestellt habe ich den Scirocco im November letzten Jahres, leider war die Lieferzeit relativ lang, so dass ich ihn erst jetzt am Mittwoch in der Autostadt abholen konnte.
Mittlerweile habe ich etwas über 800 km runter. Und ich muss sagen er fährt sich sehr gut. Durch das überschaubare Gewicht kommt die Leistung auch ganz gut zur Geltung.
Leider gab es bei der Übergabe ein kleines Problem. Mein gutes iPhone unterstützt kein rSAP und lässt sich somit nicht mit der Freisprechanlage koppeln. Also musste ich noch ein (schrottiges) Nokia Handy kaufen und samt Multisim in den Kofferraum verfrachten, so dass ich endlich den maximalen Telefonkomfort habe. ist im Grunde nicht schlimm aber ich hoffe dennoch das dieses Feature beim nächsten Update des iPhones nachgeliefert wird. Zum Glück war das der einzige Fleck auf der weißen Weste meines neuen Wägelchens.
Auf dem Rückweg von der Autostadt habe ich leider schon mein erstes unfreiwilliges "Andenken" mit auf den Weg bekommen, sprich ich wurde geblitzt, mal schauen was das wieder kostet aber selbst das konnte mir meinen Tag nicht verderben.

Folgende Konfiguration habe ich bestellt:

VW Scirocco 2.0 TSi Reflexsilber Metallic
- Seitenscheiben & Heckscheibe abgedunkelt
- Mittelarmlehne vorne
- ParkPilot
- Tempomat
- Nebelscheinwerfer
- Climatronic
- Mobiltelefonvorbereitung Premium
- 18" Felgen Interlagos
- Spiegelpaket
- Multifunktions-Lederlenkrad
- Xenon Scheinwerfer mit Kurvenlicht
- Navi RNS 510 + Dynaudio Soundsystem
- Berganfahrassistent
- Leder "Vienna"
- Winterpaket

Hier jetzt mal ein paar Bilder:

http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Front_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Front_2_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Heck_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Heck_3_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Seite_2_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Front_3_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Sitze_Front_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Sitze_Rear_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Tacho_2_klein.jpg
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Navi_klein.jpg


----------



## CeresPK (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

UUiii auch ein Rahmenloser


----------



## Stormbringer (5. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da Opel zu einem amerikanischen Unternehmen gehört, bin ich natürlich anderer Meinung.
> 
> Ich habe schon Google bemüht, ich wollte nur wissen, welche Meinung du zu der Thematik vollgasfest hast.
> Ich würde von meinem OPC schon behaupten, dass er vollgasfest ist, jedenfalls steigen die Temperaturen nicht extrem an, wenn ich länger sehr schnell fahre (sofern man das halt machen kann).



opel baut europäische autos. 
astra gtc opc ist wirklich nett - ich habe da, mit abstrichen in der verarbeitung, nichts gegen einzuwenden.

ich denke unsere meinungen zum thema vollgasfest decken sich soweit.
mein dieselchen verändert sich ebenfalls kaum - kaum temperaturanstieg, kein leistungsverlust, etc. (nur der spritverbrauch  )

@ITP: netter wagen - die lederfarbe finde ich allerdings... ähm... gewagt.  ansonst hab ich ja alles zum thema rocco bereits gesagt.



CeresPK schrieb:


> UUiii auch ein Rahmenloser



rahmenlose türen sind einfach nur fett!


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @ITP: netter wagen - die lederfarbe finde ich allerdings... ähm... gewagt.  ansonst hab ich ja alles zum thema rocco bereits gesagt.



Da schwarz gar nicht geht und es nur 2 Lederfarben gibt war die Wahl vorgegeben. Aber ich bin soweit zufrieden. Habe bislang nur positive Resonanzen bekommen. Das tröstet über die ausgegebene Kohle hinweg  .


----------



## Dustin91 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heute möchte ich meinen neuen Scirocco vorstellen.


Echt geiles Teil.
Wobei er mir in weiß oder schwarz noch besser gefällt.
Vor allem der weiße Scirocco mit schwarzen Felgen


Und wieso der Berganfahrassistent ?
Während meiner Fahrschulzeit bin ich mal einen Golf V gefahren als der A3 kaputt war, und jedes mal beim Anfahren am Berg bin ich durchgedreht weil das Teil nicht fahren wollte

Der Fahrlehrer war mit dem Golf sogar in der Werkstatt und hat gefragt ob man nicht irgendwas durchschneiden könnte, damit der Müll aufhört zu arbeiten


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und wieso der Berganfahrassistent ?
> Während meiner Fahrschulzeit bin ich mal einen Golf V gefahren als der A3 kaputt war, und jedes mal beim Anfahren am Berg bin ich durchgedreht weil das Teil nicht fahren wollte



Mein Skoda hatte das Ding gratis drinn und ich fands irgendwie gut, so dass ich es diesmal absichtlich mitbestellt habe.

Was die Farbe angeht, dem Scirocco stehen meiner Meinung nach nur helle Farben, da sonst ein Teil der Applikationen im Dunkel verschwindet. Somit bleibt fast nur weiß udn silber übrig. Weiß ist für mich die absolute Killer Farbe, ich muss da immer an Vetretterautos alá Vorwek & Co denken. Also war silber der Kompromiss. Und ich muss sagen mir gefällt dieser Kompromiss mehr als gut.
Im übrigen ist weiß ein Kostenrisiko, denn wie wir aus den 80ern noch wissen ist es erst ein Hype und dann heißt es 15% Abzug weil sowas kauft ja keiner. Und darauf habe ich mal keine Lust.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Nanana, "Haufenprinzip" FTW


Die haben wohl schon mal überlegt, auf 'modernere' Lagerung umzusatteln, was aber wohl DMAX nicht so ganz gut fand...

@IT-Passion
Und, klapperts schon??


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @IT-Passion
> Und, klapperts schon??



Leider ja.
Zumindestens mein Werkzeugkoffer im Kofferraum  .

Und was gibts neues von der Rost und 4 Gang Front?


----------



## Fabian (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Die Ludolfs haben auch noch glaube ich 11 niegelnagelneue Regale in einer Ecke unter einer Plane liegen.
Die liegen doch schon seit glaube ich 2 Jahren da meinte der eine,nur sie kämen nicht dazu die aufzubauen


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@IT-Passion
Schicker Scirocco, gefällt mir sehr gut,

Sag' mal, muckt dein RNS510 auch immer auf, wenn du Musik auf die HDD spielst?!?
In unserem Golf hängt es sich dabei öfters mal auf oder quittiert den Dienst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Sag' mal, muckt dein RNS510 auch immer auf, wenn du Musik auf die HDD spielst?!?
> In unserem Golf hängt es sich dabei öfters mal auf oder quittiert den Dienst.



Überhaupt nicht. Ist im Grunde ja schon mein 2.es da ich das Gleiche unter dem Namen Columbus im O2 hatte. Und ich höre eignetlich ausschliesslich von Festplatte Musik. Sollte man mal beim Händler melden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sehr schickes Wägelchen, IT. 
Aber den Hintern finde ich schon etwas zu fett geraten, zumindest wirk es so wegen der breiten Radhäuser. 
Sag mal, kannst du ein Foto vom Fahrersitz aus machen nach hinten Richtung Heckscheibe?
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Sicht nach hinten so ist.
Beim OPC ist sie schon eingeschränkter als beim normalen Astra, der neue Fiesta gefällt mir da gar nicht, man wird förmlich gezwungen Geld fürs Parkpilot System auszugeben. 
Mich stört es sehr, dass die Fensterlinie der heutigen Autos immer weiter hochgezogen wird und dadurch auch die Heckscheibe kleiner ist.

Das abstoßendeste Beispiel ist für mich der neue Fiat Bravo.
Hab da mal ein Pressebild mit der Seitenansicht, da kann man sehen, was ich mit der Fensterlinie meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Fiesta ist da auch einer der ganz schlimmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Wägelchen, IT.
> Aber den Hintern finde ich schon etwas zu fett geraten, zumindest wirk es so wegen der breiten Radhäuser.
> Sag mal, kannst du ein Foto vom Fahrersitz aus machen nach hinten Richtung Heckscheibe?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Sicht nach hinten so ist.



Kein Problem, kann ich morgen machen (jetzt ist es ja schon dunkel). Aber ich kann dir vorweg sagen das man nach hinten nichts sieht. Aber da ich ohnehin immer das Parksystem mitbestelle ist es für mich kein relevanter Faktor. Nicht das ich nicht parken könnte aber da es sich schon beim kleinsten Kratzer rechnet und es ja auch ein Sicherheitsfeature ist, ist es sowieso immer dabei.

Was die Proportionen angeht, die wirken real noch ne Ecke besser als auf den Fotos, insofern würde ich nichts anders haben wollen oder verändern wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Kein Problem, kann ich morgen machen (jetzt ist es ja schon dunkel). Aber ich kann dir vorweg sagen das man nach hinten nichts sieht. Aber da ich ohnehin immer das Parksystem mitbestelle ist es für mich kein relevanter Faktor. Nicht das ich nicht parken könnte aber da es sich schon beim kleinsten Kratzer rechnet und es ja auch ein Sicherheitsfeature ist, ist es sowieso immer dabei.


 
OK, wenn dich das nicht stört, ist ja gut.
Mich persönlich nervt es halt ein wenig, also muss der Autofahrer extra noch mehr Geld ausgeben, weil die Hersteller keine vernünftigen Hecks mehr bauen können, bei denen man hinten was sehen kann.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was die Proportionen angeht, die wirken real noch ne Ecke besser als auf den Fotos, insofern würde ich nichts anders haben wollen oder verändern wollen.


 
Sieht auf den Fotos irgendwie nicht so gut aus, kann aber natürlich täuschen, hab den Scirocco noch nicht Live gesehen.
Muss ich demnächst mal machen, vielleicht gönne ich mir auch eine Probefahrt, sofern der Händler in Kiel einen stehen hat.


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich finde das Heck ja, egal ob auf Fotos oder in Natura(hier fahren schon ein paar Sciroccos rum), grottenhässlich, aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten...


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde das Heck ja, egal ob auf Fotos oder in Natura(hier fahren schon ein paar Sciroccos rum), grottenhässlich, aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten...



Das ist schon OK so. Mir ist ein mutiges, polarisierendes Design lieber als irgendein graues Mäuschen. Dafür htte ich ja zuvor den O2, der hat niemandem missfallen aber der wurde auch keines unnötigen Blickes gewürdigt. Insofern ist das mein 2. Auto Frühling wie vor 9 Jahren mit dem TT. 

Vermutlich wird mein nächstes Auto wieder wesentlich gefälliger werden aber das ist ja noch eins bis drei Jahre hin.......


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Als BMW C1 und StreetKa Fahrer musst du mir nichts über polarisierendes Design erzählen  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Als BMW C1 und StreetKa Fahrer musst du mir nichts über polarisierendes Design erzählen  .



Na mit dem StreetKa bist du mir natürlich ne ganze Ecke vorraus. Das hätte ich mich nicht getraut  .


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der kommt zumindest bei der weiblichen Bevölkerung an.

Der C1 brauchte da schon mehr Mut, aber den hab ich doch glatt Gesellschaftsfähig gemacht. Ich war der erste hier unter 40 der so ein Ding hatte und ein Jahr später gab es gleich drei Schüler mehr mit einem C1 .


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Navi_klein.jpg


Also das wirkt irgendwie ziemlich billig und unpassend...


----------



## k-b (5. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja ganz nett! Leider gefällt mir das Design von VM immer weniger.. schade eigentlich. Dabei gibt es momentan eigentlich kein deutsches Auto der letzten 5 Jahre von Mercedes, Audi (und vor allem) BMW das mir nicht zusagt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also das wirkt irgendwie ziemlich billig und unpassend...



In wie fern?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

schick, schick ITpassion... ich muss schon sagen ein ordentliches Wgelchen.... Löst bei mirdch glatt jagdinstinkte aus


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das schaut nicht aus als obs irgendwie zusammen gehören würde sondern einfach irgendwie wild zusammengewürfelt, einfach nicht schön.

Dazu ists auch noch ein Ganz gewöhnliches Standard Golf 5 Cockpit, das es so auch im Touran gibt, ebenso im Golf, wirklich 'spannend', hier hätte man was eigenes entwerfen können.

Alles in allem ists nicht mehr als 'nen plattgekloppter Golf...

Und der Antrieb ist auch noch auf der falschen Achse, die Gewichtsverteilung mieserabel (irgendwas zwischen 70:30 und 60:40), was nun absolut nicht sportlich ist, im Gegensatz zu den Heckgetriebenen Mazdas, die hier kompromisslos aufs 'gefahren werden' ausgelegt sind (OK; nicht mehr soo sehr wie es früher war), 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung ist hier so selbstverständlich wie ein halbwegs anständig klingender und sehr hoch drehender Motor (merke: Drehzahl = sportlich, Drehmoment = Komfortabel).

PS: 





> Denn gute Autos kommen aus Deutschland, günstige aus der ganzen Welt.


Nö, ganz und garnicht...
Gewöhnliche, 08/15 Standardautos, ohne wirkliches Konzept (wie beim aktuellen Rokko) kommen aus Deutschland, 'runde' Autos, bei dem sich vorher jemand hingesetzt hat und nachgedacht, was man denn nun machen möchte, aus Japan.

Siehe z.B. das 'rollende Sofa' Avensis T22, Fahrwerk ist sehr weich, alles passt aber zusammen.
Oder aber die 'Rotary Experimental' Serie von Mazda, die teilweise den Deutschen um die Ohren fährt, dem Fahrwerk sei dank...


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das schaut nicht aus als obs irgendwie zusammen gehören würde sondern einfach irgendwie wild zusammengewürfelt, einfach nicht schön.



Zeig doch mal anhand deines Wagens wie es besser sein kann.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dazu ists auch noch ein Ganz gewöhnliches Standard Golf 5 Cockpit, das es so auch im Touran gibt, ebenso im Golf, wirklich 'spannend', hier hätte man was eigenes entwerfen können.



Der Armaturenträger ist vom EOS, beide werden nämlich auf dem gleichen Band gebaut.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Alles in allem ists nicht mehr als 'nen plattgekloppter Golf...



Ich merk schon ein echter Autokenner  .




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und der Antrieb ist auch noch auf der falschen Achse, die Gewichtsverteilung mieserabel (irgendwas zwischen 70:30 und 60:40), was nun absolut nicht sportlich ist, im Gegensatz zu den Heckgetriebenen Mazdas, die hier kompromisslos aufs 'gefahren werden' ausgelegt sind (OK; nicht mehr soo sehr wie es früher war), 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung ist hier so selbstverständlich wie ein halbwegs anständig klingender und sehr hoch drehender Motor (merke: Drehzahl = sportlich, Drehmoment = Komfortabel).



Fahr ihn und dann reden wir weiter.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS:
> Nö, ganz und garnicht...
> Gewöhnliche, 08/15 Standardautos, ohne wirkliches Konzept (wie beim aktuellen Rokko) kommen aus Deutschland, 'runde' Autos, bei dem sich vorher jemand hingesetzt hat und nachgedacht, was man denn nun machen möchte, aus Japan.



Ich lach mich kaputt. Die meisten japanischen Autos äffen Konzepte von anderen europäischen Autos nach. Das hat mir rund wenig zu tun, lächerlich trifft es eher.


----------



## k-b (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meine Güte - was für ein Bullshit.
Da hat sich jemand ein neues Auto gekauft und ne Menge investiert. Glaubst du wirklich, Stefan, dass du das ihm madig reden kannst? Bei allem Verständnis für eingefahrenes Markendenken und eingefahrener Markenhass.. das braucht ihr hier im öffentlichen wirklich nicht fortführen. Wir hatten schon so oft Diskussionen pro und Contra VW oder VAG.. der nächste, der dieses Streitgespräch fortführt bekommt einen Trippelpunkt.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nun, über design können wir sowieso streiten bis wir hier alle schwarzwerden. ist alles subjektiv und geschmackssache.
das einzige was man dem rocco wirklich vorwerfen kann ist der frontantrieb. ansonst nix.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> das einzige was man dem rocco wirklich vorwerfen kann ist der frontantrieb. ansonst nix.



Aber selbst der ist so sauber ausgefuehrt das ich selbst als alter BMW V8 Fahrer damit zufrieden bin.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ach, vor- und nachteile beider systeme sind schon groß und breit besprochen worden.... wir brauchen das nicht nochmal machen. 
hab einfach spass beim fahren - den hab ich auch, auch wenns bei mir trekkert.


----------



## CeresPK (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

genau jeder sollte das Fahren was er für das beste hält.

Egal ob Japaner, Deutsche oder Italiener ()

Ist ja letzendlich egal
in der Schule lästern auch alle das ich Subaru fahre (ja OK jetzt kurzzeitig leider nicht aber das wird schon wieder )
dabei finde ich ihre VW Polos (6N) oder Audi 80s einfach nur zum kotzen


----------



## SilentKilla (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> in der Schule lästern auch alle das ich Subaru fahre (ja OK jetzt kurzzeitig leider nicht aber das wird schon wieder )
> dabei finde ich ihre VW Polos (6N) oder Audi 80s einfach nur zum kotzen



Mach dir nix drauß. Ich werde auch für meine fast 13 Jahre alte C-Klasse belächelt und werde des öfteren als Renter bezeichnet. Ganz vorne dabei ist mein Kumpel mit nem Audi A4 2.0 TDI von 2004. Lustigerweise belächle ich ihn die letzte Zeit, da er mehr Probleme mit seinem Fahrzeug hat, als ich mit meinem je hatte.  Und der Seat Leon des anderen Kumpels knarzt wo es nur geht. Bei meinem Benz klappert nur ab und an die Sonnenblende. Sollen die nur labern, mir is das alles egal.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

so ists richtig... früher gabs noch qualität, ohne den ganzen elektro-shit...


----------



## Zoon (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> in der Schule lästern auch alle das ich Subaru fahre (ja OK jetzt kurzzeitig leider nicht aber das wird schon wieder )
> dabei finde ich ihre VW Polos (6N) oder Audi 80s einfach nur zum kotzen



Aber wenn Glatteis ist bzw. bei nem Festival den ihre ollen Karren ausn Dreck ziehen da werden die nach deinem Allradler betteln 

Naja Hab mir den Scirocco auch mal live angesehen. Optisch schon mal besser als der Golf, das wars aber auch.

Ich möchte den Heckantrieb nicht mehr missen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. April 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Heckantrieb nicht mehr missen.



Einen guten Hecktriebler würde ich auch einem guten Fronttriebler vorziehen aber da wären meine 35k gerade mal die Anzahlung für gewesen.



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> so ists richtig... früher gabs noch qualität, ohne den ganzen elektro-shit...



Eben. Und da die Elektronik nichts taugt hat man heute etwa doppelt bis dreimal solange Wartungsintervalle .


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

... bei dem Toyota Prius von meiner schwester blick ich auch ncih mehr durch... der hat zwar ein owartungsprogramm im Bordcomputer, das aber totaler müll ist... und der Motor is dermaßen verkabelt, das ich manchmal das gefühl hab ne atombombe zu entschärfen


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jemand Interesse an nem Opel Astra F mit 246.000km für 1250 € ?


Sehr gepflegt, Technisch einwandfrei, Motor läuft ruhig, 

Rost frei, Kupplung gewechselt, Zahnriemen und Spannrolle neu, JVC Radio mit Kassette und 12fach-MP3/WMA-CD-Wechsler im Handschuhfach, Servolenkung, Schiebedach und Alu-Felgen

TÜV bis 01/2011

Bj.: 04/1994
Kraftstoff: Benzin
Leistung: 52km/71ps (knapp 190 sind immerhin drin  geht also schneller als igoroff Audi mit 90ps (siehe seite 1) ^^ )
Außenfarbe:                                       Rot


----------



## semken2004 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Das sind meine kleinen lieblinge..........
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=92609&stc=1&d=1239132403


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ähem... nein eigentlich nicht.... ich bin mit meinem Ponti und meinem Evo eigentlich ganz zufrieden...


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ähem... nein eigentlich nicht.... ich bin mit meinem Ponti und meinem Evo eigentlich ganz zufrieden...



musst nur hier *Vertrag zuschieb* und hier unterschreiben 
Für dich bauen wa auch nen GSi motor mit 150ps ein, kostet natürlich extra


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an nem Opel Astra F mit 246.000km für 1250 € ?



Ist das nicht das Auto mit den meisten Rückrufen jemals (unter anderem brennender Tank, Bremsen Probleme, etc..)?



roadgecko schrieb:


> Leistung: 52km/71ps (knapp 190 sind immerhin drin  geht also schneller als igoroff Audi mit 90ps (siehe seite 1) ^^ )
> Außenfarbe:                                       Rot



Mann muss wohl nicht Physik studiert haben um aus zu rechnen das da irgendwas nicht aufgehen kann. Womit hast du gemessen? Mit dem Tacho (5 - 10 % Vorlauf per Gesetz)?


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das Auto mit den meisten Rückrufen jemals (unter anderem brennender Tank, Bremsen Probleme, etc..)?
> 
> 
> 
> Mann muss wohl nicht Physik studiert haben um aus zu rechnen das da irgendwas nicht aufgehen kann. Womit hast du gemessen? Mit dem Tacho (5 - 10 % Vorlauf per Gesetz)?



Jo Tacho. Den anderen Astra den wir haben ebenfalls 71ps fährt auch knapp 180 (aber da sind keine neuen Dichtungen und kein Sport-Luftfilter drin) also geht das schon iwie auf ^^ Vielleicht ist der audi auch so undicht das er mittlerweile viel "Druck" verliert und deßhalb "nur" 170 fährt.

Und von den Problemen habe ich noch nie was an dem auto gehört.

EDIT: Ich werde irgendwann mal per GPS nachmessen ^^

EDIT²: Mir ist grad aufgefallen der Astra wiegt nur kanpp über 1000kg. Wenn man jetzt nen Audi mit Vollausstattung hat macht das auch schon ganz schön was aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> EDIT²: Mir ist grad aufgefallen der Astra wiegt nur kanpp über 1000kg. Wenn man jetzt nen Audi mit Vollausstattung hat macht das auch schon ganz schön was aus.



Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären könntest was das Gewicht mit der VMax zu tun hat?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

WTF?? ich will keine 140 PS, ich will 450PS... und ich glaube da reißt dann die motoraufhängung beim beschleunigen


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> WTF?? ich will keine 140 PS, ich will 450PS... und ich glaube da reißt dann die motoraufhängung beim beschleunigen



Es sind 150 

Ich glaube der ist wie für dich gemacht. Naja ich hätte ihn auch gerne aber der kostet *nachdenk* glaube 500.000€. Ok hab nachgegzcjt subd bzr 300.000 ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HboR3Mwx8HI&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HboR3Mwx8HI&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dustin91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Es sind 150
> 
> Ich glaube der ist wie für dich gemacht. Naja ich hätte ihn auch gerne aber der kostet *nachdenk* glaube 500.000€


Der kostet weniger als die Hälfte der 500.000 €.

Wenn schon einen Ruf, dann den Ruf CTR 3


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

... ne eher nich... ich steh auf muscelcars oer auf japsen import karren


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Der kostet weniger als die Hälfte der 500.000 €.
> 
> Wenn schon einen Ruf, dann den Ruf CTR 3



300.000 sind nicht die Hälfte. Ist im Vidoe zu hören 



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... ne eher nich... ich steh auf muscelcars oer auf japsen import karren



Da hab ich genau das richtige für dich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yDoJdQXmwu8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yDoJdQXmwu8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



> Its 2009 GT-R hits 60 mph in 3.3 seconds, quicker than the last Dodge Viper, Corvette Z06 and Porsche 911 Turbo we tested


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wieso nich gleich nen SSC Ultimate Aero is zwar nich so hübsch wie nen Bugatti Veyron aber hat 1183PS , bringt 412 Sachen und von 0-100 in  2,78s kostet aber 445.000€


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> wieso nich gleich nen SSC Ultimate Aero is zwar nich so hübsch wie nen Bugatti Veyron aber hat 1183PS , bringt 412 Sachen und von 0-100 in  2,78s kostet aber 445.000€



Ich geh mal kurz zur Bank 
Ne der sieht ja noch besch....eidener als der bugatti aus.


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ne der bugatti sieht doch eigendlich ganz gut aus aber nich so gut wie nen Ferrari F430 Scuderia Spyder


----------



## dot (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Zum Traeumen und mal gelegentlichen Fahren ganz nett, aber solche Boliden sind doch meistens fuer den Alltag nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Vorallem ist bei so etwas in meinen Augen immer 1/2 die Pappe weg  Heute wurde erst vor mir der Fahrer dank Lasermessung rausgewunken und ich klebte kurz vorher noch dahinter


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

eben, mein Ponti is da praktischer... groß genug für den altag und schnell genug um die sau rauszulassen


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ohh ja das ist mir auch schon passiert.....allerdings war ich der Sportwagenfahrer


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> eben, mein Ponti is da praktischer...



Zumindest wenn man eine Sprit Flat hat.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja... wer sagt denn das ich keine hab?? sonst kleb ich einfach mein nummernschild zu und fahr zur tanke und bezahl nich... wie gut das der ponti so unauffällig ist


----------



## CeresPK (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Freakout? biste eig im Subi-Evo-Treff?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ne... gib mal nen  Link... mein Mitsubishi wartet darauf getunt zu werden...


----------



## CeresPK (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nothing to see here
das Gelbe Forum


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein schnurrendes Kätzchen


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

schickschick... welcher drehmoment??


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

515nm und 396PS bringen mich auf 250 km/h


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> 515nm und 396PS bringen mich auf 250 km/h


250  Ist der ist abgerigelt oder was


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

... ich glaub ja, jguar is ja auchnichmehr das was es mal war...


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wieso?


----------



## CeresPK (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> wieso?


genau wieso?
wenn ich an JAguar denke denke ich nicht an sportliche Autos sondern an Luxuriöse Autos mit starken Motoren


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wollt ihr jetzt etwa mein geliebtes Auto runtermachen?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nein, das nich, es is nur wenn ich an die ganen alten jaguar denke...E-type u.s.w.... dann in ich schon n bissl traurig...


----------



## Dustin91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> nein, das nich, es is nur wenn ich an die ganen alten jaguar denke...E-type u.s.w.... dann in ich schon n bissl traurig...


Wieso denn?
Der E-type hat weniger PS und ist langsamer als Bastis.
Und wenn man die elektronische Begrenzung entfernt geht bestimmt noch mehr


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja an die 310 werden schon drin sein aber 250 sind völlig ausreichend


----------



## CeresPK (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

genau man möchte ja wenigstens etwas vorrausschauend fahren können


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

310? *Hust* Dafür ist schon etwas mehr notwendig. ^^


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> ja an die 310 werden schon drin sein aber 250 sind völlig ausreichend



Würde ich auch sagen. Noch nie 310 gefahren ?


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ne der Typ von Krauthahn in Berlin( mein Jaguar-Händler) hat behauptet 300-310km/h sind locker drin


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der offene und gechippte M6 meines Kumpels schafft echte 328 km/h  ...und der hat 600 PS und ist auf Sportwagen getrimmt. Da wird das mit der Katze schon schwieriger.

Trotzdem ein verdammt schickes Auto.


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja ein Jaguar ist ja nicht um Geschwindigkeitsrekorde zu brechen sondern zum "cruisen"


----------



## Dustin91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Kennt einer von euch so ein rotes Auto das 9 Liter Hubraum und 2000 PS hat?
Es gehört so einem Engländer und ich hab es letztens auf DMAX gesehen.
Hieß irgendwas mit "red" im Namen und braucht anscheinend eine Sekunde von 0-100 km/h.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBwK9Lbfx5Q

Habs gefunden


----------



## SLIKX (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

einfach nur Krank das Teil


----------



## Dustin91 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jo schon.
Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass sie gesagt haben das der Besitzer nach jeder Fahrt mehrere Stunden den Motor durchchecken muss

Das wäre mir eindeutig zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das Teil verbraucht bestimmt 50L/100km


----------



## Dustin91 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> das Teil verbraucht bestimmt 50L/100km


Ich glaub sogar mehr.
Wenn nicht sogar 100 l auf 100 Kilometer.
Im Video reden die von Gallons, aber ich weiß net auf wie viel Kilometer das Teil ein(e) Gallon verbraucht.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Dragster da erinnert mich irgendwie an den Sinsheimer Brutus:
YouTube - Brutus

Hat zwar weniger PS, dafür aber 47L Hubraum und ist echt oldschool vintage.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



dot schrieb:


> Zum Traeumen und mal gelegentlichen Fahren ganz nett, aber solche Boliden sind doch meistens fuer den Alltag nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Vorallem ist bei so etwas in meinen Augen immer 1/2 die Pappe weg  Heute wurde erst vor mir der Fahrer dank Lasermessung rausgewunken und ich klebte kurz vorher noch dahinter



Naja, wenn du so einen F430 in der Garage stehen hast, dann benutzt du den nicht unbedingt fuer die alltaeglichen Dinge - dafuer hast du dann 3 SUVs.  
Aber mal im Ernst - wenn du so ein Teil hast, benutzt du es einfach nur zum rumcruisen, um mal mit deiner Frau zum spazieren gehen zu fahren, oder Aehnliches. Richtig in die Stadt kommst du damit selten. 



CeresPK schrieb:


> genau man möchte ja wenigstens etwas vorrausschauend fahren können




Wenigstens kannst du darueber lachen.


----------



## Zoon (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber da wären meine 35k gerade mal die Anzahlung für gewesen.



Für die Größe einer S Klasse vielleicht, aber für nen Austattungsniveau vergleichbar mit deinem gibts schon viel günstigere "Heckgetriebene".

Klar man kann für nen vollausgestatteten 1er BMW locker 70T€ versenken wenn man in der Optionsliste räubert, aber VAG ist in dieser Hinsicht ja nicht viel anders.



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> nein, das nich, es is nur wenn ich an die ganen alten jaguar denke...E-type u.s.w.... dann in ich schon n bissl traurig...



Der neue XF-R ist gar net mal so übel, würde ich jetzt sogar dem Lexus IS-F vorziehen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pRMnN5S_YBU&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pRMnN5S_YBU&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object> 



Basti0708 schrieb:


> einfach nur Krank das Teil



Die eine Beschriftung von dem einen Poti: "Fast", "Very Fast", "Oh My God"


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Für die Größe einer S Klasse vielleicht, aber für nen Austattungsniveau vergleichbar mit deinem gibts schon viel günstigere "Heckgetriebene".
> 
> Klar man kann für nen vollausgestatteten 1er BMW locker 70T€ versenken wenn man in der Optionsliste räubert, aber VAG ist in dieser Hinsicht ja nicht viel anders.



Der einzige neue BMW der mich derzeit reizt kostet in meiner Konfig 95.000,- Euro. Und das sprengt mein Budget mehr als deutlich.

Der "Vergleichbare" zu meinem wäre der 1er BMW und da der Scirocco ihn haushoch im direkten Vergleich besiegt hat, wäre das für mich keine Option, vor allem in anbetracht des zusätzlich auch noch höheren Preises.

Im übrigen war meine Entscheidung kein Schnellschuß, sondern reiflich überlegt, insofern paßt es schon.


----------



## k-b (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der einzige BMW der mich reizt ist der X6 momentan, ein Traum von einem Auto. Könnte mit entsprechenden Zusatzoptionen durchaus auf die 95k kommen. Ist das auch deiner ? 

Wobei mich der X6M mehr reizt


----------



## roadgecko (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Für die Größe einer S Klasse vielleicht, aber für nen Austattungsniveau vergleichbar mit deinem gibts schon viel günstigere "Heckgetriebene".
> 
> Klar man kann für nen vollausgestatteten 1er BMW locker 70T€ versenken wenn man in der Optionsliste räubert, aber VAG ist in dieser Hinsicht ja nicht viel anders.
> 
> ...



Aber schonwieder bei 250 km/h abgeriegelt 
Jaja die feine englische Art.


----------



## CeresPK (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Renne gewinnt man in den Kurven
Und auf Kurvigen Pisten macht das fahren ja erstmal so richtig Spaß 
und da wirrst du nie mehr als 250 fahren


----------



## SLIKX (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja aber fast alle deutschen Prestigemarken alla Benz sogar die CL und SL Modelle ,BMW,Audi,Maybach sind bei 250 abgeriegelt das hat bestimmt damit zutun wiel nen Blitzer nur bis 251km/h erfasst


----------



## Stormbringer (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> ja aber fast alle deutschen Prestigemarken alla Benz sogar die CL und SL Modelle ,BMW,Audi,Maybach sind bei 250 abgeriegelt das hat bestimmt damit zutun wiel nen Blitzer nur bis 251km/h erfasst



haha.... ist heute der 1. april oder was?


----------



## k-b (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nein. Meines Wissens ist das ein Gentlemen Agreement. Hin und wieder gehen aber dann doch Modelle drüber


----------



## CeresPK (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Nein. Meines Wissens ist das ein Gentlemen Agreement. Hin und wieder gehen aber dann doch Modelle drüber


genau
nur Porsche wollte dabei nicht mitmischen
sonst ist das mit den 250kmH unter den Marken in Dt. ausgemacht


----------



## Dustin91 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Aber ich glaube das man bei Mercedes doch 3000 € Aufpreis zahlen kann, damit sie das Tempolimit entfernen, oder?

Oder war das bei den AMG-Modellen?


----------



## CeresPK (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

das war meines Wissens nur bei AMG-Modellen ich kann mich aber auch irren weil ich mich schon lange nicht mehr für Deutsche Marken interessiere (außer OPEL )


----------



## Fransen (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Afaik bei AMG und der M-Gmbh kann man das Tempolimit bis 300 "öffnen" lassen.

Bei Audi geht das meine ich auch, allerdings "nur" bis 280.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Der einzige BMW der mich reizt ist der X6 momentan, ein Traum von einem Auto. Könnte mit entsprechenden Zusatzoptionen durchaus auf die 95k kommen. Ist das auch deiner ?



Leider nicht. Bei mir ist es der F01 (neuer 7er).


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Afaik bei AMG und der M-Gmbh kann man das Tempolimit bis 300 "öffnen" lassen.



AMG bietet offiziell bis Tempo 300 an udn die M GmbH bietet den M5/ M6 mit 305 km/h an  .


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Bei mir ist es der F01 (neuer 7er).


 Ich bin ja ein Fan von den 7nern... aber die sind leider so extremteuer


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein Fan von den 7nern... aber die sind leider so extremteuer



Wohl wahr  . Aber irgendwann wird der Tag X kommen wo ich mir wieder einen neuen 7er gönnen kann. Ich hab Geduld.
.
.
.
.
OK das war gelogen, ich habe keine Geduld. Aber was soll man machen.
Ich glaub ich geh nochmal raus meinen Scirocco streicheln (Ersatzbefriedigung)  .


----------



## Whoosaa (8. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Der einzige BMW der mich reizt ist der X6 momentan, ein Traum von einem Auto. Könnte mit entsprechenden Zusatzoptionen durchaus auf die 95k kommen. Ist das auch deiner ?
> 
> Wobei mich der X6M mehr reizt



Meine Cousine durfte mit dem Ding zu ihrer Hochzeit vorfahren - ganz schickes Waegelchen, wobei es mir allerdings nicht so gut gefaellt. Ich habe mich da in den Fond gesetzt - und habe in unserem Golf V Plus genauso viel, wenn nicht mehr Beinfreiheit als im X6. 
Ueberhaupt ist es zwar ein riesiges Auto, davon merkt man aber im Innenraum nicht allzu viel.


----------



## k-b (9. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wayne Fond. Ich kauf mir ein Auto zu fahren und fürs Auge, vor allem aber fürs Gemüht. Aber doch nicht um mit zu fahren


----------



## CeresPK (9. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir ein Auto zu fahren und fürs Auge, *vor allem aber fürs Gemüht*.


Und deshalb werde ich mich (vorerst) nie auf den Fahrersitz eines Audis setzen


----------



## k-b (9. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Angst das gute Stück kaputt zu machen?


----------



## Whoosaa (9. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wahrscheinlich weil er sich dann in kein anderes Auto mehr reinsetzen moechte, und mit keinem anderem Auto jemals wieder zufrieden ist.


----------



## CeresPK (9. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil er sich dann in kein anderes Auto mehr reinsetzen moechte, und mit keinem anderem Auto jemals wieder zufrieden ist.





k-b schrieb:


> Angst das gute Stück kaputt zu machen?




ja genau ich find Audi soooo toll

ich fahre lieber Autos mit richtigem Allrad (Ich sag dazu nur ein Beispiel: Audi S3 )

Audis würde ich freiwillig kaputtfahren


----------



## dot (9. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Wayne Fond. Ich kauf mir ein Auto zu fahren und fürs Auge, vor allem aber fürs Gemüht. Aber doch nicht um mit zu fahren



Der Tag wird auch noch kommen, wenn du Wert auf haessliche Nicht-Coupe Autos mit 5 Tueren & Co legst. Glaub es mir


----------



## Adrenalize (9. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



dot schrieb:


> Der Tag wird auch noch kommen, wenn du Wert auf haessliche Nicht-Coupe Autos mit 5 Tueren & Co legst. Glaub es mir


Hehe, entweder Condome 4tw oder Pampersbomber 4tw!  
Aber ich find Kiddies eh spaßiger als Autos!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So ein Kompaktvan hat so seine Vorteile.


----------



## k-b (10. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



dot schrieb:


> Der Tag wird auch noch kommen, wenn du Wert auf haessliche Nicht-Coupe Autos mit 5 Tueren & Co legst. Glaub es mir


Das bezweifle ich gar nicht! 
der 5er Touring Facelift ist nämlich au mal richtig lecker..


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

jop... er fährt dann nen Audi Q7  oder nen BMW X5


----------



## Fransen (11. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Schaut mal, was gerade bei uns vor der Haustür steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (11. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was gerade bei uns vor der Haustür steht.



Deiner ?


----------



## Fransen (11. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Deiner ?



Nein, leider....
Der gehört einem Kumpel meines Onkels.

Ich bin erstmal froh, wenn ich dieses Jahr den Führerschein machen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sieht irgendwie nach Golf aus.


----------



## CeresPK (11. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Schaut mal, was gerade bei uns vor der Haustür steht.


wenn ihr wüsstet was ich heute den ganzen Tag für schöne Autos gesehen habe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kommt kein süßer kleiner TT mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> wenn ihr wüsstet was ich heute den ganzen Tag für schöne Autos gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warste beim Alfa Romeo Händler?


----------



## k-b (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du bist schon etwas herablassend..


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Warste beim Alfa Romeo Händler?


 
Er hat die neuen Lada gesehen.


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

heut hab ich ein schickes Auto gesehen ein Lancia Delta der sieht so futuristisch aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> heut hab ich ein schickes Auto gesehen ein Lancia Delta der sieht so futuristisch aus


 
Mir gefällt bei dem heutigen Design die stark ansteigende Seitenlinie nicht mehr, die hinteren Seitenscheiben werden immer kleiner und die Sicht nach hinten kann man komplett vergessen.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Fransen:

Wie verstehen soll? 
Was findest du am TT jetzt so besonders?



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Warste beim Alfa Romeo Händler?



Bester.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

boah.... der neue delta ist der beweis dafür, das der chefdesigner von lancia als kind zu oft fallengelassen wurde. 
früher waren die deltas klasse autos, vor allem in der geschmacksrichtung "hf turbo".

zum thema tt... war als 8n meine große liebe - der 8j ist hingegen nur noch nett, aber nichts besonderes mehr.


----------



## k-b (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Schon witzig das die aktuellen Autos von Lancia & co aussehen wie 20 Jahre alte Gebrauchtwagen von deutschen Marken..


----------



## Fransen (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie verstehen soll?
> Was findest du am TT jetzt so besonders?



Gefällt mir allgemein sehr gut das Auto.
Was besonderes ist der sicherlich nicht, aber das Gesamtpaket gefällt mir.


----------



## k-b (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der TTs hat das gewisse Extra. Aber der alte TT ist ja mal potthäslich. Der neue nicht mehr ganz so stark hässlich, aber auch nicht unbedingt schön. Den R8 haben sie da wesentlich schöner hinbekommen


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Warste beim Alfa Romeo Händler?


nö in Schleusingen zum Osterfeuer

und da habe ich ganz viele Tolle Subis gesehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> nö in Schleusingen zum Osterfeuer
> 
> und da habe ich ganz viele Tolle Subis gesehen


 
Aber die waren alle noch ganz?


----------



## roadgecko (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Der TTs hat das gewisse Extra. Aber der alte TT ist ja mal potthäslich. Der neue nicht mehr ganz so stark hässlich, aber auch nicht unbedingt schön. Den R8 haben sie da wesentlich schöner hinbekommen



In Sachen Design ist der Nissan Skyline 2009 schon schön gelungen, wie ich finde. Dazu gibs noch 480 pferdchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die waren alle noch ganz?






ja waren sie


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> ja waren sie


 
War doch nur Spaß. 

Wie gehts deinem Auto inzwischen?


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich weiß das das nur ein Spaß war 

naja er ist vorne links nackt und hinten links immer noch eingedrückt 
ich bin gerade dabei Teile ranzuschaffen
und dann kans losgehen


----------



## maGic (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich besitze nur Peugot xrd106.
Trotzdem hasse ich diese Auto.
Gangschaltung schwergängig und beginnt ab 100Km/h zu unruhig sei


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich weiß das das nur ein Spaß war
> 
> naja er ist vorne links nackt und hinten links immer noch eingedrückt
> ich bin gerade dabei Teile ranzuschaffen
> und dann kans losgehen


 
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden wie es aussieht und wann du fertig wirst.


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wenns Fortschritte gibt kann ich ja mal nen paar Pics posten
Ist halt shice gelaufen alles, Ich hoffe ich kann ihn bald wieder fahren (und dann kommen ordentliche schlappen drauf und nicht wieder sone Barum dinger )


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> wenns Fortschritte gibt kann ich ja mal nen paar Pics posten
> Ist halt shice gelaufen alles, Ich hoffe ich kann ihn bald wieder fahren (und dann kommen ordentliche schlappen drauf und nicht wieder sone Barum dinger )


 
Spar nicht an den Reifen. Die Reifen sind das einzige, die tatsächlich Kontakt zur Fahrbahn haben.
Man beachte, wie groß die Fläche nur ist, die das Auto über die Reifen an Fahrbahnkontakt haben. 
Ich habe Goodyear Eagle F1 drauf (235/40/ZR18).


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

mir wurden welche Empfohlen die richtig geil für subis sind 

muss mal gucken wie die nochmal heißen 

genau sind die "Bridgestone RE070"
werde ich dann als Sommerschlappen draufmachen
muss ich mir aber vorher noch schöne 17" Alus kaufen


----------



## Adrenalize (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> muss ich mir aber vorher noch schöne 17" Alus kaufen


Zauberer von OZ Racing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> muss ich mir aber vorher noch schöne 17" Alus kaufen


 
Was denn genau?
Was normales, oder mehrteilige Felgen, aus Magnesium vielleicht?
Hast du schon welche ausgesucht?


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

in die engere Wahl kommen bei mir die OZ Ultralegera (aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher wie die auf meinem Bugeye aussehen ) und meine aktuellen Alus dann fürn Winter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die kosten ja ein wenig aber die würde ich bestimmt günstig über AErys bekommen (17" sind vorgesehen weil ich finde das 18" zu protzig wirkt zudem gibts da schonwieder nicht mehr die Bridgestones)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Die sehen sehr schick aus.


----------



## k-b (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich finde du übertreibst es ein wenig. Das ist dein erstes Auto, da muss man doch keine tausende von Euro rein stecken.. Aber gut - weiß ja nicht wie du/ihr so finanziell gestellt seid


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja also was Reifen angeht sollte man nicht Sparen meine ich
Weil wie Quanti schon gesagt hat sind die Reifen das einzige was die Kraft auf die Straße bringt
Und wenn man sich dann sowieso neue Felgen kauft kann man ja auch gleich schicke Alus nehmen.


----------



## roadgecko (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mein Favorit oz superturismo gt


----------



## Adrenalize (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> in die engere Wahl kommen bei mir die OZ Ultralegera


Sag ich doch, Wizard of OZ. Die bringen dich zurück bis nach Kansas, und das mit Style! 

Kosten aber halt auch dementsprechend und zerkratzen leider genau so schnell wie jede Alufelge. Alternativ beim Reifendandler oder KFZ-Laden schauen, was die dahaben, auch günstigere Hersteller haben schöne Töchter...äh Felgen. Muss nicht immer BBS oder OZ sein, wenn man noch jung ist und sparen muss.


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja Felgen würden erstmal auf günstigere gehen
Aber Bridgestone RE070 sollen schon drauf und da bracuh ich 17Zöllige^^

So gerade mal nachgeschaut
Und siehe da mit relativ günstigen Felgen (17") und den RE070ern würde nen Satz 1100€Kosten

mit den Ultraleggeras wäre ich etwa 700€ teurer


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

OZ-Felgen gefallen mir mit am besten von allen.

Allen voran die Ultraleggera/Ultraleggera HLT.

Wobei Dotz teilweise auch ganz schöne im Programm hat.

/Edit
Bilder für Cerepk.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

waaahhh...... da wurde die schicke ultraleggera mit nem japs verunstaltet. 
so muss das aussehen.


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> waaahhh...... da wurde die schicke ultraleggera mit nem japs verunstaltet.
> so muss das aussehen.



Leben deine noch oder sind die mit dem Auto "übern Jordan" gegangen?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Bäh... 
BMW, das ist doch das Unternehmen, das völlig überbewertete Automobile in den Leasingverträgen versteckt und bald von einem richtigen Autobauer übernommen wird. 

Steht demnächst in der Bild-Zeitung:
Opel löst sich von GM und fusioniert mit BMW. 

Wenn das eintritt, fahre ich Fort(d).


----------



## k-b (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

bmw macht momentan die hübschesten Autos von allen deutschen Autobauern find ich


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Steht demnächst in der Bild-Zeitung:
> Opel löst sich von GM und fusioniert mit BMW.



Welchen Nutzen sollte BMW von Opel haben? Von den Geldverbrennern kann man doch nichts lernen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Welchen Nutzen sollte BMW von Opel haben? Von den Geldverbrennern kann man doch nichts lernen  .


 
Stimmt auch wieder, hat man ja bei dem Debakel mit Rover gesehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, hat man ja bei dem Debakel mit Rover gesehen.



Eben, hat nur Geld gekostet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eben, hat nur Geld gekostet.


 
Das Problem bei Opel ist ja auch, dass GM alle Pantente, Designrechte und Imobilien besitzt. Im Prinzip hat Opel nur den Namen, wenn man sich lösen könnte, doch welcher Investor ist an dem Namen interessiert? 
Bugatti will auch keiner haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hat Opel nur den Namen, wenn man sich lösen könnte, doch welcher Investor ist an dem Namen interessiert?



Ich habe kürzlich eine Sondersendung zu Opel im Fernseh gesehen, dort hieß es das Opel bei den bis 25 Jährigen in die unbeliebteste Marke ist. Insofern ist der Name an sich wohl kaum zu Geld zu machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe kürzlich eine Sondersendung zu Opel im Fernseh gesehen, dort hieß es das Opel bei den bis 25 Jährigen in die unbeliebteste Marke ist. Insofern ist der Name an sich wohl kaum zu Geld zu machen.


 
Ich werde im Mai 26, dann kann ich Opel ja auch offiziell mögen. 

Mercedes gehts im Augenblick ja auch nicht rosig, wenn man die letzten Sprüche von Zetsche Glauben schenken mag.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich werde im Mai 26, dann kann ich Opel ja auch offiziell mögen.



Ich glaube bei den über 25 Jährigen sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mercedes gehts im Augenblick ja auch nicht rosig, wenn man die letzten Sprüche von Zetsche Glauben schenken mag.



Mercedes hat relativ viele Technologien komplett verschlafen. Das rächt sich nun. Dazu haben sie noch das ein oder andere Finanzgrab im Sortiment (A und B Klasse haben bis heute noch keinen Cent erwirtschaftet).
Insofern vermute ich mal das MB auch noch ein paar harte Jahre vor sich hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mercedes hat relativ viele Technologien komplett verschlafen. Das rächt sich nun. Dazu haben sie noch das ein oder andere Finanzgrab im Sortiment (A und B Klasse haben bis heute noch keinen Cent erwirtschaftet).
> Insofern vermute ich mal das MB auch noch ein paar harte Jahre vor sich hat.


 
Mercedes ist nicht der einzige deutsche Hersteller, der gewisse Trends und Technologien verschlafen hat.
Porsche hat auch gerade mit über 70% Verkaufseinbruch in den USA zu kämpfen.
VW bastelt mir einfach zu lange an solche Objekten wie Geländewagen, Bugatti und viertüriges Coupe rum anstatt im Kleinwagenbereich federführend zu sein.
Den Fox haben sie auch nur eingeflogen, sonst hätten sie nichts, der Polo wird jetzt schon zu groß, zu teuer und zu schwer werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> VW bastelt mir einfach zu lange an solche Objekten wie Geländewagen, Bugatti und viertüriges Coupe rum anstatt im Kleinwagenbereich federführend zu sein.
> Den Fox haben sie auch nur eingeflogen, sonst hätten sie nichts, der Polo wird jetzt schon zu groß, zu teuer und zu schwer werden.



Jedes Teilunternehmen hat seine eigene Entwicklungsabteilung, insofern hat Bugatti nichts mit den Produkten von Seat, Audi, VW, ... zu tun.
Ob der Polo mit seinen 12.000 Euro zu teuer ist weiß ich nicht. Aber rein von der Technik ist er mit TSi und 7 Gang DSG wohl das am weitestend entwickelte Fahrzeug seiner Klasse.
Dazu kommt jetzt die Reinkarnation des Lupo (Projekt up), der dürfte bei den billigst Wagen die Fahne hoch halten.

Sprich in meinen Augen sind derzeit die BMW Group und die Volkswagen Gruppe die inovativsten Hersteller. Was in diesen Konzernen entwickelt wird sehen wir ein paar Jahre später bei allen anderen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sprich in meinen Augen sind derzeit die BMW Group und die Volkswagen Gruppe die inovativsten Hersteller. Was in diesen Konzernen entwickelt wird sehen wir ein paar Jahre später bei allen anderen.


 
Was entwickelt BMW denn so Interessantes, dass es andere Herstellen kopieren werden?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was entwickelt BMW denn so Interessantes, dass es andere Herstellen kopieren werden?



Den Verzicht der Drosselklappe und Ersatz durch den voll variablen Ventiltrieb. Die Kombination von Benzin Direkteinspritzung und Turboaufladung (bietet sonst derzeit nur VW). Die aktiv Lenkung (wurde bisher nur von Audi nachgeäfft). Der Fernlichtassistent. Die Mischung von Aluminium und hochfesten Stählen in Kombination mit Klebeverbindungen anstatt von Schweissnähten. Eine der neuesten innvoationen ist die Stromgewinnung durch Abwärme des Auspuffs (kommt wohl im neuen 5er).
Und so könnte man die Liste beliebig fortführen.


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was entwickelt BMW denn so Interessantes, dass es andere Herstellen kopieren werden?



Evtl. das ganze Efficient Dynamics Programm?!?


----------



## k-b (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wollt ich auch grad sagen.

Motorabschaltung an ampeln..
geringer cw wert..

BMW brauchen ja im Schnitt n Liter weniger als die Konkurenz in den jeweiligen Klassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch grad sagen.
> 
> Motorabschaltung an ampeln..
> geringer cw wert..
> ...


 
Ist Motorabschaltung nicht die Sache, die schon in den 90ern nicht funkioniert hat? 
Die Entwicklung vin sparsameren Motoren halte ich für sinnvoller, gekoppelt mit Elektroantrieb im Stadtverkehr.
Da entwickeln die sowas und bauen gleichzeitg einen neuen GT, den die Welt nicht braucht?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wer sagt dennda die welt keinen neuen GT Braucht?? Also ich als Pontifahrer  bin immer für neue Muscelcars, unsere Kinder sollen doch auch was zum Schrauben Habn


----------



## Stormbringer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Leben deine noch oder sind die mit dem Auto "übern Jordan" gegangen?!?


zwei davon waren total hinüber - den anderen beiden hätte ich nicht mehr getraut - hätte ein verstecker struktueller schaden sein können.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> zwei davon waren total hinüber - den anderen beiden hätte ich nicht mehr getraut - hätte ein verstecker struktueller schaden sein können.


Pah, Weichei! 
*handvollbienenkau* 

Was haste eigentlich jetzt für welche auf deinem neuen Traktor drauf? Noch die original Bi EM Dabbeljuus wie auf deinen Fotos oder andere? Dein 1er in rot ist schon hibsch! 

PS: Ich hab 28" Speichenfelgen auf meinem... Fahrrad
*rumpose*


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> zwei davon waren total hinüber - den anderen beiden hätte ich nicht mehr getraut - hätte ein verstecker struktueller schaden sein können.



Schade um die schönen Dinger.
 ->und um das Auto erst...


----------



## Mexxim (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

so, da will ich mich auch mal mit einbringen ...

also ab morgen bin ich dann (stolzer^^) besitzer einer MZ 125 SM in Blau .
Leider aufgrund des A1 Führerscheins noch gedrosselt () aber trotzdem richtig geil 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## k-b (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hab ich noch was nt mitbekommen? Wasn mit Stormies 123er passiert?


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Hab ich noch was nt mitbekommen? Wasn mit Stormies 123er passiert?



Nee, den Vorgänger (130i) hats zerlegt.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich darf leider noch net Auto fahrn, aber hier mal die von meinen Eltern:
Der kleine is von meiner Mutter, der BMW 525 i von meinem Vater. Da dieser gerade weg is, musste ich ein Bild aus dem WWW nehmen. Aber ganz ehrlich: ich mag die A 210 EVO lieber als den BMW.
Und sorry für die miese FOTO Quality, is halt doch nur ein Handy.


----------



## dot (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



8800 GT schrieb:


> ich mag die A 210 EVO lieber als den BMW.



Da bist du aber glaub ich auch der Einzige


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ich weiß net, aber irgendwei find ich den geil. Normal mag ich die A Klasse überhaupt net, aber was die mit nen paar Tuningteilen noch rausgeholt haben, find ich klasse. 
Wieso haben so viele was gegen den?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



8800 GT schrieb:


> Wieso haben so viele was gegen den?



Weil es ein nicht wirklich schönes Fahrzeug, mit der Fahrdynamik eines Eselgespanns und einer Motorpalette zum Füsse einschlafen ist. Was auch noch ganz nebenbei ein so schlechtes Fahrwerk hat das er ohne Regelsysteme nichtmal so "dynamisch" in die Kurve geht wie ein VW Käfer.
Aber wem's gefällt  ....


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

also ich durfte mit dem Wagen schön öfters auf einem Übungsgelände fahren. Er geht schnell um die Kurven und wenn man das ASR ausschaltet drehen dir Reifen bis 50 KMH durch. damit kann man auch stärkere Autos richtig ärgern, da er ziemlich leicht is. Und wieso soll das Fahrwerk schlech sein? Ich finde es schön straff und sportlich(mir is schon klar, dass es kein Porsche is)


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Um richtig schnell in Kurven zu sein braucht man nicht einfach nur nen gutes Fahrwerk, auch der Schwerpunkt eines Autos ist entscheident und da ist die A-Klasse einfach nur ******* (hat man bei den allerersten gesehen die Im "Elchtest" gerne mal nicht nur ein Beinchen gehoben haben sondern gleich mal die ganze Karosse um 90°gedreht haben)


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ja, aber die A 210 hat ein AMG Sportfahrwerk. Und ich finde, die geht richtig gut um dir Ecke. Nur die Automatik lässt den Motor manchmal bis über 6500 Touren drhen. Dass find ich net so toll. 
Ps: Der Wagen is in schon 8 Sek auf 100(selbstmessung). find ich gut für so nen Kleinwagen mit Automatik.


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

*hust**hust*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um-XlKerWvA


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hahaha, lacht mich nur aus, is halt meine Meinung. Ich fahr ja fast jeden Tag mit.
Außderdem is das ja net des alte Modell und das auto hat ein AMG Fahrwerk. Aber dass beste dran find ich die Anlage.


----------



## Klutten (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Fransen

Man muss es nur richtig machen    ->    Um-    ....war zuviel


----------



## Fransen (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> @ Fransen
> 
> Man muss es nur richtig machen    ->    Um-    ....war zuviel


Jaja, is' schon gut.

/Edit
Einmal per Express bitte. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEytNLhEjzg


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Naja am Samstag habe ich erstmal gesehen was man alles allein durch Reifen Rausholen kann

Also der bei dem ich mitgefahren bin der ist durch manche Kurven mit 70 marschiert das hätten meine Reifen bei 50 Sachen schon angefangen Radiergummi zu spielen
Und bei ihm nur ein leichtes quitschen (also wirklich nur leicht)


----------



## Schelmenstreich (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Um mal von den lahmen A-Klassen wegzukommen:

Meine Karre ist nen Hyundai Coupe RD Baujahr 2001. Geht Prima um die Kurven, die Endgeschwindigkeit könnte jedoch höher sein, auf der Autobahn muß man schon ganz schön mit den tausenden von TDI´s kämpfen. 
Naja 139 PS reichen für ne flotte Fahrt, aber der King ist man noch lange nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Schelmenstreich schrieb:


> Um mal von den lahmen A-Klassen wegzukommen:
> 
> Meine Karre ist nen Hyundai Coupe RD Baujahr 2001. Geht Prima um die Kurven, die Endgeschwindigkeit könnte jedoch höher sein,...



Das Hyundai Coupé zählt aber auch nicht gerade zu den Klassenbesten der Golfklasse-Coupés  .


----------



## Schelmenstreich (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Hyundai Coupé zählt aber auch nicht gerade zu den Klassenbesten der Golfklasse-Coupés  .


Wie viele Coupes aus der Golf-Klasse haste denn zu diesem Baujahr parat? Ohne irgendwelche Exoten-importe versteht sich. Mir fällt da nur noch der Celica ein, sonst noch was in dieser Klasse bis 20.000 € (38.000 DM damaliger Anschaffungspreis)? bin für Anregungen offen.


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

was ist mit dem Peugeot 406 Coupe
sehr schick das Teil aber scheint nicht besonders zuverlässig zu sein


----------



## Schelmenstreich (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Auch nicht schlecht,
die zuverlässigkeit lässt aber echt zu wünschen übrig. Bei meinem Hyundai, gekauft mit 73000 Km hatte ich jetzt bei 115000 Km die erste richtige Reperatur (1 Radlager und Bremsscheibe) und keinerlei Pannen. 
Damals stand auch noch nen Fiat Coupe mit 204 PS zur Debatte, aber die Zuverlässigkeit ist bei diesem leider auch nich so gegeben. Es ist schwer ein brauchbares kleines Coupe zu finden...


----------



## Stormbringer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

2001 gabs auch noch den ford cougar mit 170ps v6.... mir hat der wagen damals durchaus gefallen.

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher... ist dass das hyundai coupe nummer 1 oder 2? nummer 1 ist ist ne gurke, nummer 2 geht stylistisch durchaus durch... nur der v6 ist unglaublich lahm in dem wagen.

..., aber mal im ernst... ne a-klasse geht ja mal gar nicht... und da kann selbst ein amg-fahrwerk nix mehr retten.


----------



## Schelmenstreich (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Achso: Ein Scirocco ist kein Coupe sondern ein platt gedrückter Golf... Langeweile nur in platt.

Natürlich nur meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Schelmenstreich (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> 2001 gabs auch noch den ford cougar mit 170ps v6.... mir hat der wagen damals durchaus gefallen.
> 
> bin mir jetzt nicht sicher... ist dass das hyundai coupe nummer 1 oder 2? nummer 1 ist ist ne gurke, nummer 2 geht stylistisch durchaus durch... nur der v6 ist unglaublich lahm in dem wagen.
> 
> ..., aber mal im ernst... ne a-klasse geht ja mal gar nicht... und da kann selbst ein amg-fahrwerk nix mehr retten.



Kleine Hyundai-Lehrstunde:

S-Coupe: erste Coupe von Hyundai, 116 PS aus 1,3 Liter nicht schlecht aber leider recht übel in der verarbeitung

Coupe J2: Erste ernsthafte Coupe. Motoren mit 114 und 139 PS  (1. Bild)

I
Coupe RD: vorne mit 4 runden Leuchten bestückt. Motoren mit 114 und 139 PS. (2. Bild , Meiner)

Coupe GK: Der aktuelle. Mit 143 und 163 PS wobei der kleine 2 Liter mit den 143 PS nicht wirklich gut geht. Ansonsten in der V6 Variante nächstes Jahr vielleicht einer meiner Kandidaten

Ich hoffe es macht nichts das ich die Bilder bei Wikipedia übernommen habe... Copyright? Ansonsten muss ich sie wieder löschen.


----------



## Smoky-066 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hi ich fahre ein Mercedes E220 Coupe (C124) Baureihe .  Bj.94 mit 150 PS.
Den möchte ich noch ewig Fahren . Schick und Robuste Technick.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Schelmenstreich schrieb:


> Achso: Ein Scirocco ist kein Coupe sondern ein platt gedrückter Golf... Langeweile nur in platt.
> 
> Natürlich nur meine subjektive Meinung.



Ganz ehrlich, lieber die schönste Golf Variante fahren als in einem verunstalteten 9,2 Sekunden Auto. Da war ja mein Skoda 22 km/h schneller als dieses "Coupé".


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Hyundai Coupé zählt aber auch nicht gerade zu den Klassenbesten der Golfklasse-Coupés  .


Öhm, doch, zumindest was Fahrspaß und ähnliches betrifft...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, lieber die schönste Golf Variante fahren als in einem verunstalteten 9,2 Sekunden Auto. Da war ja mein Skoda 22 km/h schneller als dieses "Coupé".


1. Wenn du keine Ahnung von Fahrspaß hast, halt dich bitte zurück, OK?
2. Fun isn't a straight line.
3. Speed isn't everything.
4. Obwohl mein Toyota ~90PS mehr denn mein alter RX7 FC hat, war der RX7 FC das deutlich bessere Auto, was Fahrspaß und agilität betrifft.
Dürft auch damals, 1986, der Benchmark in der (Preis) Klasse gewesen sein...


----------



## Schelmenstreich (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, lieber die schönste Golf Variante fahren als in einem verunstalteten 9,2 Sekunden Auto. Da war ja mein Skoda 22 km/h schneller als dieses "Coupé".


Klar es gibt schnellere Skoda... Es gibt auch schnellere Gölfe, und eins muß man dem Golf/scirocco ja wirklich lassen: An langeweile unübertroffen!!! 

Platz eins: Ob Junge oder Oppa den Golf nimmt jeder!


----------



## Schelmenstreich (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, doch, zumindest was Fahrspaß und ähnliches betrifft...
> 
> 1. Wenn du keine Ahnung von Fahrspaß hast, halt dich bitte zurück, OK?
> 2. Fun isn't a straight line.
> ...



Schön das noch jemand Fahrspass jenseits des Mainstreams gefunden hat

Ein RX7 ist auch ne geile Kiste...


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Schelmenstreich schrieb:


> Schön das noch jemand Fahrspass jenseits des Mainstreams gefunden hat
> 
> Ein RX7 ist auch ne geile Kiste...


gibt noch mehr von der Sorte hier.

Ich etwa fuhr einen Subaru Impreza und bald fahre ich ihn auch wieder(hoffe ich, falls dich interessiert wieso ich ihn gerade leider nicht mehr fahre musst du mal nen paar Seiten vorher lesen )


----------



## Schelmenstreich (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> gibt noch mehr von der Sorte hier.
> 
> Ich etwa fuhr einen Subaru Impreza und bald fahre ich ihn auch wieder(hoffe ich, falls dich interessiert wieso ich ihn gerade leider nicht mehr fahre musst du mal nen paar Seiten vorher lesen )



Meinste den alten Impreza oder den Neuen? Der Neue hat etwas viel Speck angesetzt was meinen Geschmack betrifft. Genauso wie der neue Evo X. 

Naja, eigentlich kann ich bei beiden Karren nur meinen Hut ziehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Schelmenstreich schrieb:


> Klar es gibt schnellere Skoda... Es gibt auch schnellere Gölfe, und eins muß man dem Golf/scirocco ja wirklich lassen: An langeweile unübertroffen!!!



Da erkennt man den "erfahrenen" Fahrer. Schönes Voruteil, fahr den GTI/ Scirocco und dann reden wir weiter.


@Stefan Payne,

dir ist ja wohl nichts zu peinlich um gegen deutsche Autos zu wettern, wenns hart auf hart kommt redest du selbst einen lahmen 139 PS Fronttriebler schön. Wenn du schon nur Halbwissen und Vorurteile streust, dann bleib deiner Linie wenigstens treu, so ist es nur peinlich.


----------



## Schelmenstreich (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da erkennt man den "erfahrenen" Fahrer. Schönes Voruteil, fahr den GTI/ Scirocco und dann reden wir weiter.
> 
> 
> @Stefan Payne,
> ...



Ach Gott, ein wirklich eingefleischter VW Fahrer, wat will mann da noch machen? fahr deinen Volkswagen weiter. Keiner will Dir was Böses. Ruhig, Ruhig. Das ist ein Pc Forum und kein Auto Forum. Hätte ich gwusst das sich die VW Fahrer direkt so angepisst fühlen hätte ich meinen Kommentar ersparrt. Naja was solls. SORRY SORRY an alle VW-Fahrer.

UND an alle die Fahrspass neben VW und BMW suchen: weiter so


----------



## CeresPK (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da erkennt man den "erfahrenen" Fahrer. Schönes Voruteil, fahr den GTI/ Scirocco und dann reden wir weiter.
> 
> 
> @Stefan Payne,
> ...


ist das Coupe nicht nen Hecktriebler oder irre ich mich da jetzt?

Edit: oha du hast wirklich recht das Coupe ist nen Fronttriebler Sorry 



Edith sagt:
Jetzt ist aber schluss mit dem ewigen Streit Deutschland gegen Japan/Korea


----------



## Schelmenstreich (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, Du irrst leider. Das Coupe ist nen frontller. Abe diese Diskussion geht mittlerweiler etwas zu weit...

Nichts desto trotz kann ich jedem auf meiner Heimatstrecke zeigen wie gut ein Fronttriebler geht...


----------



## Schelmenstreich (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ach, das Auto meiner Freundin: PEUGEOT 106

Absolut unspektakulär


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ITpassion-de
Such mal auf Youtube nach folgendem:
Hyundai Nissan DMAX

Da sagt Tim Schrick ein paar Worte zum Nissan 350Z und dem Hyundai Coupe, wo er dem Hyundai eine sehr gute und absolut nicht kopflastige/untersteuernde Abstimmung attestiert, wie es gern bei Deutschen Autos der Fall ist, insbesondere den Frontgetriebenen (anm: Untersteuern ist NICHT sportlich, übersteuern ists!)

Musst dir auch mal das Video von D-Motor zum Impreza WRX STI und Audi RS4 anschauen, wo er den Subaru sehr stark lobt, den Audi eher weniger, vom Fahrverhalten bzw der 'Sportlichkeit' (auf das sich Tim Schrick beschränkt)

Das Highlight ist aber Honda Civic Type R gegen BMW 120i und Audi A3 2.0 TFSI Quattro.
Auch hier ist Tim von den Deutschen nicht so überzeugt, freut sich im Gegenzug aber über den Begrenzer im Honda, aber auch die sonstige Abstimmung scheint besser gelungen zu sein, generell kann man sagen, das sich die Deutschen nicht trauen, Autos wirklich sportlich abzustimmen, wie es Toyota mit dem MR2 SW20 (2. Baureihe, 1989-1999) der Fall war...

Und nochmal, ums klar zu stellen:
*Fahrspaß hat weder was mit Motorleistung, Preis noch mit der Zeit auf 100 zu tun!*
Fun is not a straight line!
_Das hat eher was mit Fahrwerk, Gewicht (weight kills everything!), Schwerpunkt, Lenkung, aber auch Lenkung und Bremspedal sind nicht unwichtig_.
Heißt im Klartext, das man auch mit einem sehr günstigen Gefährt sehr viel Spaß hat - meist sogar mehr als mit einem teureren...
Der Daihatsu Copen soll sich auch nicht schlecht fahren...

Aber um mal einen Japaner zu vernichten:
Bin mal kurz eine Eclipse D20 gefahren, war danach bitter enttäuscht.
Das Lenkrad war so leicht, das mans mitm kleinen Fingernagel bedienen kann, die Sitze waren sehr weich, aber bequem, das Fahrwerk ist auch viel zu weich, alles in allem ist hier *überhaupt nix sportlich*!!
Es ist nur ein hübsch anzuschauendes Auto...
Über die Dinge, die mich richtig genervt haben, sprech ich mal lieber nicht (z.B. startet nur mit getretener Kupplung, der Knopf zum rausziehen des Schlüssels ist ungünstig positioniert und noch ein paar Dinge)

Sportlich wäre ein MX-5!
Der hat weder Leistung, noch schaut er sonstwie 'besonders' aus, aber auch Gewicht hat er nicht!
Wiegt nur etwa eine Tonne, hat eine optimale 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung, Motor vorn und Antrieb hinten...


----------



## Schelmenstreich (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> ist das Coupe nicht nen Hecktriebler oder irre ich mich da jetzt?
> 
> Edit: oha du hast wirklich recht das Coupe ist nen Fronttriebler Sorry
> 
> ...



Naja, Schluss mit dem Japan versus Deutschland Streit wird wohl nie geschehen. Mein Traum Nissan GTR. Ich denke viele Länder bauen schöne Autos. VW ist halt nicht meins, ich wusste nicht dass das ganze zu einer Grundsatzsatz-Diskussion ausartet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2009)

Schelmenstreich schrieb:


> Ach Gott, ein wirklich eingefleischter VW Fahrer, wat will mann da noch machen? fahr deinen Volkswagen weiter. Keiner will Dir was Böses. Ruhig, Ruhig. Das ist ein Pc Forum und kein Auto Forum. Hätte ich gwusst das sich die VW Fahrer direkt so angepisst fühlen hätte ich meinen Kommentar ersparrt. Naja was solls. SORRY SORRY an alle VW-Fahrer.



Ich bin eher ein eingefleischter Vegetarierer als ein eingefleischter VW Fahrer, da ich von meinen 14 Jahren Autofahren gerade mal seit 14 Tagen einen VW besitze.
Im übrigen fühle ich mich nur angepisst, wenn man ohne Sinn und Verstand argumentiert (siehe Beiträge Stefan Payne).



Schelmenstreich schrieb:


> UND an alle die Fahrspass neben VW und BMW suchen: weiter so



Vergleich erstmal bevor du hier was von Fahrspaß erzählst.....



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sportlich wäre ein MX-5!
> Der hat weder Leistung, noch schaut er sonstwie 'besonders' aus, aber auch Gewicht hat er nicht!
> Wiegt nur etwa eine Tonne, hat eine optimale 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung, Motor vorn und Antrieb hinten...



Wenn du es als sportlich empfindest von allem und jedem überholt zu werden, dann magst du recht haben. Aber sonst eher nicht. Im übrigen ist der MX5 kein Beispiel für Leichtbau sondern eher für "Kleinbau". Wenn ich da drinn sitze schaue ich über den Fensterrahmen. ist vermutlich nur für Japaner, Frauen und Zwerge gebaut.
Das mit dem leicht und schwer ist bei dir offensichtlich ein extrem schmaler Grat, der MX5 wiegt 1165 kg und ist Leicht, mein Scirocco wiegt 1298 kg und ist schwer  . Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen das der MX5 ein Leistungsgewicht von 7,3 kg/ PS hat und der Scirocco 6,5 kg/ PS. Aber ich merke schon für den Japanfan ist das Leistungsgewicht kein Faktor, nur das absolute Gewicht zählt .

Es gibt sogar einen Hersteller bei dem die komplette Modellpalette eine 50:50 Verteilung aufweist aber der ist ganz sicher nicht Mazda  .

Auserdem wird es langsam lächerlich das du hier ständig selektiv Beispiele raussuchst in denen irgendein Autotester mal das zum Besten gibt was dir gerade in den Kram paßt. Bist du die ganzen Fahrzeuge gefahren von den du schreibst? Ich glaube eher nicht.

Als bei uns damals der RX8 auf dem Programm stand verglichen wir ihn bei einer Probefahrt mit dem 350Z. Und nach 5 Minuten war klar was wohl die Orientierungsvorlage beim 350Z war, er fährt sich wie ein E36 M3. Aber das konnte mich im jahr 2003 wohl kaum noch beeindrucken. Vom Interieur und den anderen Unzulänglichkeiten möchte ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen. Lustig ist eigentlich das man bei den meisten japanischen Fahrzeugen relativ schnell die Kopiervorlage "erfahren" kann. Beim Lexus SC430 spürte man sofort das der gute alte SL (R129) Pate stand. Das selbe Fahrgefühl. Und so könnte ich die Liste schier endlos fortführen.

Aber es ist schon klar, meine Erfahrungen sind natürlich einen Dreck wert im Vergleich zu deinen Vorurteilen und deiner festgefahren Meinung. 
Dennoch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande, fahr erst die Autos über die du schreibst bevor du dich vollkommen zum Horst machst mit "B-Wissen".


----------



## Stormbringer (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Schelmenstreich schrieb:


> Kleine Hyundai-Lehrstunde:
> 
> S-Coupe: erste Coupe von Hyundai, 116 PS aus 1,3 Liter nicht schlecht aber leider recht übel in der verarbeitung
> 
> ...



okay, das s-coupe hab ich bewußt ausgelassen. furchtbare kiste.
die verschlimmbesserung des RD-coupes mit den 4 lampen und dem seltsamen bodykit lasse ich auch aus. ist sowieso nur ein facelift und zudem nicht wirklich gut gelungen.
zum thema gk: genau den wagen bin ich mit dem v6 probegefahren, der wagen ansich ist nett, der v6 leider vollkommen unterdimensioniert für den wagen. hat wenig spass gemacht den wagen zu fahren... da baut man ein wirklich sportlich aussehendes coupe und bietet keine einzige brauchbare maschine an... 


ps: zum thema bilder, zum copyright kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber es wäre gut wenn du die bilder auf unseren eigenen server packst (attachments).


----------



## k-b (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Seh ich auch so ^^


----------



## nasserpudel (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Audi A6 limousine (97er)


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@IT-Passion-de
Kannst du auch mal ohne dumme Sprüche und Vorurteile ein Posting verfassen?

Zum Beispiel was du zum MX-5 schreibst, das das 'ne kleine, unscheinbare Rennsemmel ist, magst du ja nicht eingestehen, zumal der Antrieb bei diesem Auto auch auf der richtigen Achse ist.

Aber da du dich so sehr an der Verarbeitungsqualität des innenraums aufhängst...
Und auch nicht die Langzeitqualität sehen möchtest, die bei manch einem Deutschen sehr verbesserungswürdig ist, so auch beim Autobild Langzeittest Sieger BMW130i (Softlack, vergammelte Einstiegsleisten)...


----------



## Stormbringer (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

doch, da hat itp schon recht, der mx5 ist eine unscheinbare und schlecht verarbeitete rennsemmel.
ich bin die rübe gefahren und mein fazit: furchtbar.
schaltung bäh, cockpit bäh, kofferraumdeckel bäh, sitze bäh, fahrwerk (war da wirklich eines drinne?) bäh, motor... sag ich nix, da war so eine 1.6 liter nähmaschine drinne, da gibts sicher noch was besseres.
ein okay bekommt das einfach gehaltene dach. schnell offen und wieder zu. das war nicht schlecht.

btw: als fahrer sitzt man offen fies im zug - das geht besser (z.b. z4).


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Stormbringer
Hast dir mal die Autobild Nr.14/09 vom 3. April angeschaut?
Hier hat der Mini gegenüber dem MX-5 NC den Kürzeren gezogen...

Und auch der Dauertest vom 130i war da drin, der hat zwar ohne Defekt abgeschnitten, vorbildlich aber ganz und garnicht!
Zum Beispiel vergammelte Einstiegsleisten (Seite 46, Bild oben links), ungleichmäßige Rostvorsorge (das wird man erst in mehreren Jahren sehen) und auch hier, wie bei eigentlich allen Deutschen, der allseits bekannte und beliebte Softlack, der sich langsam verabschiedet...

Auch meckert ein Leser auf Seite 42, oben rechts, über billige Kunststoffverkleidungen im 130i und auch die Geräuschentwicklung (Klappern, Knarzen, Scheppern) wird von einem anderen Besitzer des 130i moniert...

Da verzichte ich lieber auf etwas schein und hab dafür in 5-10 Jahren noch den gleichen Anblick!

Du machst den Fehler, wie eigentlich alle 'Fans Deutscher Autos', das du die Langzeitqualität völlig ignorierst.
Was nutzt ein Auto, das aufm Präsentierteller toll ausschaut und dann nachdem mans etwas benutzt hat, völlig 'abgegrabbelt' ausschaut?

PS: Der Testwagen der Autobild hat 48.130 €uronen gekostet...


----------



## Stormbringer (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

autobild? sag mal, gehts noch? vielleich wird demnächst hier noch aus der computer bild zitiert?
mir doch egal was die schmierfinken dort von sich geben.

mini fahren macht um welten mehr spass als mit dem mx5 rumgurken. 
130i fahren.... dazu sag ich nix...    kann ja sowieso kaum jemand mitreden.

davon mal abgesehen, im meckern sind wir deutschen ganz groß, selbst wenn ein wagen nahezu perfekt darherkommen sollte, findet otto normal trotzdem sicher irgendwas zum meckern. 

aber okay, wenn du lieber in fünf bis zehn jahren denselben schäbigen anblick wie von tag 1 an bevorzugst, dann bitte...


----------



## Adrenalize (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich war damals öfters Beifahrer in einem MX-5 (erste Baureihe) und einem BMW Z3, und der MX5 ist halt ein Spar-roadster. Man kann damit cruisen, aber wirklich Bumms hat er nicht gehabt, es sei denn man dreht das Kreischeisen von Motor ständig auf Anschlag. Innenraum billiges Plastik und wenig Platz, hakelige Schaltung.
Der Z3 hat mich damals mehr überzeugt, Verarbeitung recht hochwertig (aber auch besser als bei jetzigen BMWs, glaub ich), das Fahrwerk war sportlich hart, und wenn der Fahrer das Gas angetippt hat, hat die Karre dir ordentlich ins Kreuz getreten. Damit konnte man auf der Landstraße richtig schön durch die Kurven räubern. Die Sitze beim Z3 waren natürlich auch wahre Sportschalen, da musste man sich richtiggehend wieder rauspellen. Der MX-5 war da etwas weicher und bequemer.

Nun war der Z3 aber natürlich deutlich teurer und besser motorisiert.

Man muss den MX-5 so sehen, wie er gedacht war: Als günstige Alternative zum Alfa Spider auf einem nahezu totgeglaubtem Markt: Dem der klassischen Roadster. Man konnte mit ihm damals gut cruisen, er war günstig und technsich dem Alfa deutlich überlegen (Der Spider war ja quasi seit den 70ern kaum verändert worden technisch).
Nachdem der Roadster-boom einsetzte, kamen dann die sportlichen Knaller, Z3, SLK, MR2 usw. Waren aber afaik auch alle teurer.

@Stefan:
Die Autoblöd vergleicht den MX-5 mit einem Mini? Mini Cabrio oder was? sind doch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Fahrzeugkonzepte. Das eine ein echter Roadster, das andere ein Retrostyle-Spaßauto für Leute mit zuviel Geld.
Mann kann vielleicht den Mini mit dem Fiat cinque oder dem Alfa Mito vergleichen, das wäre dann sinnvoll, da selbe Zielgruppe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @IT-Passion-de
> Kannst du auch mal ohne dumme Sprüche und Vorurteile ein Posting verfassen?



Vorurteile sind deine Pradedisziplin, das sei dir vergönnt. Ich interessiere mich eher für Fakten und meine eigenen Erfahrungen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel was du zum MX-5 schreibst, das das 'ne kleine, unscheinbare Rennsemmel ist, magst du ja nicht eingestehen, zumal der Antrieb bei diesem Auto auch auf der richtigen Achse ist.



Ich bin ein Freund des Standardantriebs. Aber was hilft mir der super Antrieb wenn der Motor für die Füsse (oder andere Körperteile) ist. Und das Auto so klein ist, dass es ausschaut als ob ich mit einem Bobbycar um die Ecke komme? Der MX5 wurde von mir probegefahren und als unbrauchbar eingestuft. Wenigstens für normal große Mitteleuropäer, einem asiatischen Goliath mit 1,50 m Körpergröße mag das ja zusagen, mir aber nicht.
Dein von dir sogerne zitierter Tim Schrick hat doch in D-Motor gestern wieder gesagt das ihm eine Drehorgel lieber als ein Turbo ist. Und mit welchem seiner beider gestesteten Fahrzeuge war er am Ende schneller? Richtig, mit dem Turbo.
Wenn ich die wahl habe zwischen einem schlappen Sauger und Standardantrieb und einem lustigen TSi mit Frontantrieb dann weiß ich was ich nehme.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber da du dich so sehr an der Verarbeitungsqualität des innenraums aufhängst...
> Und auch nicht die Langzeitqualität sehen möchtest, die bei manch einem Deutschen sehr verbesserungswürdig ist, so auch beim Autobild Langzeittest Sieger BMW130i (Softlack, vergammelte Einstiegsleisten)...



Zum einen wird wohl jeder Mensch mit einem rest ästhetischem Empfinden wert auf ein schönes Interieur legen. Man kauft seine Haus ja auch nicht mit hässlichen Möbeln, Hauptsache von aussen schick.
Und zum anderen ist es mir vollkommen Latte ob mein Wagen in 3, 5 oder 100 Jahren auseinander fällt. Fahr ich Gebrauchtwagen oder was? Im übrigen gebe ich nix auf irgendwelche Bewertungen wie lange ein Interieur schick bleibt, so wie ich mein Auto pflege sieht es wohl in 100 Jahren noch top aus. Man darf eben nicht alles behandeln wie einen Wegwerfartikel.

Aber ich verstehe nicht was du dich überhaupt für aktuelle Fahrzeuge interessierst. Ich habe nicht Eindruck das du in absehbarer Zeit irgendeinen aktuellen Wagen kaufen wirst. Insofern ist das alles eine Diskussion mit einem Blinden über Farben.

Und eins ist mir noch ganz wichtig. Bevor du irgendwelche Kommentare über Fahrzeuge abgibst fahr sie vorher probe. Sonst kommen nur wieder wie so oft langweilige Voruteile von dir zutage  .

P.S. Noch eins zum Schluß. Wenn es dir in den Kram paßt ist die AB gut für Zitate wenn nicht dann ist es das Sprachrohr der deutschen Automobilindustrie. Entscheid dich mal....


----------



## CeresPK (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

sagt mal gehts noch 
das thema müssten wir doch jetzt schon zum 5000sten mal durchgekaut haben

vergesst bitte nicht um was es hier geht:
*Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*
un nicht um:
*Aus welchem Land kommen die Sportlichsten Autos*

Jeder soll sich das kaufen wobei er Spaß hat
Diskussionen sind zwar toll, aber nicht wenn man ein und dasselbe Thema schon mehrfach "aus"diskutiert hat 

Diskussionen sind ja eigentlich nur dazu da um jemand anderen seine Meinung darzulegen und nicht um die Meinung anderer zu verurteilen
Wenn Stefan nunmal Japanische Autos bevorzugt ist es so, genau wie bei ITP der Europäische Wagen (vornehmlich von BMW und der Volkswagen AG also Skoda, VW, Audi etc.) lieber mag.
An der Meinung des Jeweils anderen kann ja sowieso keiner etwas ändern (und das ist auch gut so )


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Diskussionen sind ja eigentlich nur dazu da um jemand anderen seine Meinung darzulegen und nicht um die Meinung anderer zu verurteilen
> Wenn Stefan nunmal Japanische Autos bevorzugt ist es so, genau wie bei ITP der Europäische Wagen (vornehmlich von der Volkswagen AG also Skoda, VW, Audi etc.) lieber mag.
> An der Meinung des Jeweils anderen kann ja sowieso keiner etwas ändern (und das ist auch gut so )



Mal abgesehen davon das ich vornehmlich Autos von BMW mag, gebe ich jedem Auto eine Chance. Stefan hingegen verurteilt alles was nicht aus Fernost kommt. Erschwerend kommt hinzu das ich jedes halbwegs interessante neue Auto teste, der gute Stefan hingegen spart sich diesen Schritt und lobt alles asiatische und verteufelt alles andere ohne den Umweg des Testens und Bewertens.

Was meine Meinung angeht jedes Auto hat die Chance mich för sich zu begeistern, es schaffen eben nur ganz wenige und diese kommen zum größten Teil aus Europa. Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, vielleicht kommt wirklich irgendwann der Tag an dem ein asiatisches Auto mal ein wirklicher Vorreiter ohne Vorlage aus einer anderen Nation.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stefan hingegen verurteilt alles was nicht aus Fernost kommt.


Falsch, ich verurteile alles, was kein schlüssiges Konzept hat, was einfach nur irgendwie dahingefriemelt ist, außerdem mag ich keine Fronttriebler, da man damit weitaus weniger Kraft auf die Straße bringen kann (und ja, ich merk das, auch und besonders innerorts, beim Beschleunigen ausm Stand, in eine Kurve).

Die Innenraumqualität ist etwas, was hier völlig überbewertet ist, das ist auch etwas, womit einige Hersteller (versuchen) Leute zu ködern, dann noch einige 'interessante Marketing Sprücke' bzw 3 Buchstaben Buzzwörter und eine Ergonomie, die ganz weit hinten ist...

Hier wäre z.B. Hondas Civic anzuführen: schaut innen nicht soo besonders aus, dafür ists Interieur äußerst ergonomisch (und auch etwas mutiger), passt alles irgendwie zusammen...

Und übrigens: das letzte Auto was ich mir anschaute, war ein heckgetriebener Opel mit 2.5 Liter BMW Motor...


----------



## Adrenalize (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Die Innenraumqualität ist etwas, was hier völlig überbewertet ist*, das ist auch etwas, womit einige Hersteller (versuchen) Leute zu ködern, dann noch einige 'interessante Marketing Sprücke' bzw 3 Buchstaben Buzzwörter und eine Ergonomie, die ganz weit hinten ist...


Der innenraum ist das, was man als Fahrer die meiste Zeit vor der Nase hat, daher ist es ganz normal, dass viele ihn hier als recht wichtig einstufen. Was nützt mir das schönste Auto von außen, wenn ich mich vor dem Innenraum grusele? Das Problem hatten in den 90ern und 90ern fast alle Marken, besonders auch VW und Opel (Ascona, Kadett, Golf III, Polo 6N usw. und praktisch jeder Japaner - die hatten teilweise sogar noch dieses schäbige graue Spritzplastik).

Zum Glück sind seit 2000 fast alle automarken innen durchweg höherwertiger, wobei die japanischen Hersteller teils etwas hintendranwaren mit dem Modellwechsel (z.B. Mistusbishi Colt oder Handa Civic Bj 2000 haben noch schwarze Wüste)

Was den aktuellen Civic angeht: Ja, die Ergonomie ist nett mit dem hohen Schaltknauf, aber wirklich neu ist das nicht, einige Ferraris und Alfa Romeos hatten schon in den 60er Jahren erhöhte Schaltknäufige und zum Fahrer hin ausgerichtete Zusatzinstrumente. Bsp. siehe Anhang
Aber schöm, das honda sowas aufgreift, finde ich gut!


----------



## Mosed (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> außerdem mag ich keine Fronttriebler, da man damit weitaus weniger Kraft auf die Straße bringen kann (und ja, ich merk das, auch und besonders innerorts, beim Beschleunigen ausm Stand, in eine Kurve).
> 
> Die Innenraumqualität ist etwas, was hier völlig überbewertet ist





Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der innenraum ist das, was man als Fahrer die meiste Zeit vor der Nase hat, daher ist es ganz normal, dass viele ihn hier als recht wichtig einstufen. Was nützt mir das schönste Auto von außen, wenn ich mich vor dem Innenraum grusele?



Stimme Adrenalize voll zu - ein Grund warum ein Opel der letzten Zeit nie für einen Kauf in Frage gekommen ist - dieses häßliche Grau...


Ich stehe auch auf schickes Design - den aktuellen Audi A4 würde ich vom Design ohne zu zögern kaufen, aber das Interieur ist das, was ich sehen muss während der Fahrt... (Was ich bei Audi auch sehr überzeugend finde, dazu noch Ledervollausstattung  ich spar schonmal)



Und zu weniger Kraft bei einem Fronttriebler: An sich stimmt das, aber ich bezweifle, dass man das bei 150PS merkt...
Und vergleichen ist ja nicht so einfach - dafür bräuchte man ein Auto mit gleichem Cw, gleicher Getriebeübersetzung usw. Der einzige Unterschied dürfte die angetriebene Achse sein.
Und Notfalls nimmt man halt nen Quadro.  Der bringt am Meisten auf die Strasse. Der Motor braucht natürlich ein paar Nm mehr, um die zusätzliche rotierende Masse in Wallung zu bekommen, aber sonst.


----------



## CeresPK (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Stimme Adrenalize voll zu - ein Grund warum ein Opel der letzten Zeit nie für einen Kauf in Frage gekommen ist - dieses häßliche Grau...


ICh denke das lag eher am Rostigen Image


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Stimme Adrenalize voll zu - ein Grund warum ein Opel der letzten Zeit nie für einen Kauf in Frage gekommen ist - dieses häßliche Grau...


 
Mich stört das jetzt nicht wirklich, da ich das grau (bei mir ist es anthrazit) recht schick finde.
Ich mag den Klavierlack wie im Audi nicht oder die hellen Töne von BMW/Benz.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch auf schickes Design - den aktuellen Audi A4 würde ich vom Design ohne zu zögern kaufen, aber das Interieur ist das, was ich sehen muss während der Fahrt... (Was ich bei Audi auch sehr überzeugend finde, dazu noch Ledervollausstattung  ich spar schonmal)


 
OK, der Audi sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber mich stört es ungemein, wenn ich hinter einem Audi stehe und der die Bremslicher anhat.
Die Dioden blenden dermaßen, dass es schon an Nötigung grenzt. 
Besonders wenn es leicht diesig ist.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und zu weniger Kraft bei einem Fronttriebler: An sich stimmt das, aber ich bezweifle, dass man das bei 150PS merkt...
> Und vergleichen ist ja nicht so einfach - dafür bräuchte man ein Auto mit gleichem Cw, gleicher Getriebeübersetzung usw. Der einzige Unterschied dürfte die angetriebene Achse sein.
> Und Notfalls nimmt man halt nen Quadro.  Der bringt am Meisten auf die Strasse. Der Motor braucht natürlich ein paar Nm mehr, um die zusätzliche rotierende Masse in Wallung zu bekommen, aber sonst.


 
Mein Fronttriebler hat 300PS und ich kann hervorragend damit leben, die heutige Elektronik sorgt immer für Vortrieb, egal ob so oder mit Heckantrieb, ASR und Co. halten die Karre im Griff.
Auch wenn Allrad sicherer ist, aber in Deutschland braucht man ihn nicht, zu teuer und zu schwer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der innenraum ist das, was man als Fahrer die meiste Zeit vor der Nase hat, daher ist es ganz normal, dass viele ihn hier als recht wichtig einstufen.


Und was nutzt mir ein hübsch anzusehender Innenraum, der sich auch halbwegs gut anfühlt, wenn er sich durch 'normale Benutzung' in Luft auflöst?
Oder das Amaturenbrett klappert und scheppert, was das Zeugs hält??
Und der Rest nicht wirklich toll ist, z.B. langweilige Getriebe, ein nicht vorhandener Motorsound bzw ein nervtötender Motor??

Also ich hab, als ich den Lappen frisch gehabt hab, 'mal eben' so 20-40tkm im Jahr abgeschrubbt, mit den vorhandenen Autos, die mich meistens ziemlich genervt haben (z.B. mehrere Golf3, Golf4 TDI, Toyota Avensis T22FL D4D, Skoda Fabia, 1.4 und noch meine beiden, der 86er RX7 FC NA und 93er Toyota Supra MK3 Nontarga Turbo).

Hauptsächlich war der Motorsound einfach scheußlich, die Ergonomie nicht vorhanden und die Sitze sehr gut für Rückenschmerzen und äußerst unbequem...

Die Supra ist ganz nett, aber das Äußere passt nicht zum Rest, drin steckt eine recht gute Reiselimo, die aber etwas hart abgestimmt ist, das Fahrwerk vom Golf4 TDI war einfach nur schlecht, neigte zum hoppeln, wird auch in Internetforen gern moniert.

Halbwegs brauchbar war eigentlich nur der RX7 FC; da das Gesamtpaket sehr gut gepasst hat (Bretthartes Schubkarren/Gokart Feeling, toller Sound, hoch drehender Motor (naja, bis 7500), leider weder Klima noch ABS...
Aber auch der Avensis war sehr stimmig und genau das Gegenteil vom RX7, also von vorn bis hinten auf komfortabel ausgerichtet, recht leise (für einen damaligen Diesel) leider haben wir einen Diesel gekauft, der passt nicht so wirklich...

Und das ist eben das Problem, das das Gesamtkonzept bei den meisten Deutschen Autos nicht stimmt.

Eine Reiselimousine mit knüppelhartem Fahrwerk geht gar nicht, andersrum geht ein sportliches Auto mit einem sehr weichem Fahrwerk, leichtgängiger Lenkung und sehr weichen Sitzen nicht (die Eclipse D20, die ich mal kurz probe gefahren bin).


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was den aktuellen Civic angeht: Ja, die Ergonomie ist nett mit dem hohen Schaltknauf (...)


Das gabs auc schon in dem zusammengekloppten Mini Van, ist also auch nicht bei Honda Neu.

Schau dir mal an, wo die Bedienung der Klimaanlage an, oder aber der Tacho sitzt...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und zu weniger Kraft bei einem Fronttriebler: An sich stimmt das, aber ich bezweifle, dass man das bei 150PS merkt...


Schonmal einen 110PS Diesel gefahren?
Wenn man da nicht aufpasst, quietschts ganz schnell mal, an Kreuzungen...
Mein RX7 war wesentlich flotter zu bewegen, innerstädtisch als der Avensis.


----------



## Mosed (14. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> (z.B. mehrere Golf3, Golf4 TDI, Toyota Avensis T22FL D4D, Skoda Fabia, 1.4 und noch meine beiden, der 86er RX7 FC NA und 93er Toyota Supra MK3 Nontarga Turbo).
> 
> Schonmal einen 110PS Diesel gefahren? Wenn man da nicht aufpasst, quietschts ganz schnell mal, an Kreuzungen...



Das ist ja die Creme-de-la-creme der Autos ^^ ...


Ich bin auch schon einige 170PS Diesel gefahren - wobei das glaube ich alles Quattros waren. Jup - A6 3,0 TDI Quattro
Aber wo soll das ne "Kunst" sein mit dem quietschen? Ich kann meinen 130 PS Hecktriebler samt 4-Gang Automatik auch zum quietschen an einer Kreuzung bringen. Einfach Gaspedal runterlatschen.

Und mit nem Mercedes C220 CDI quietschend anzufahren ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Und das sollte ein Hecktriebler sein.

Und man muss schon recht zulatschen, um mit 110PS ein Quietschen auf trockener Fahrbahn zu erzeugen.

Ich habe keinen direkten Vergleich. mag sein, dass man es beim Kavalierstart früher merkt, ob front- oder heckantrieb. aber wer, außer ein Proll, fährt ständig so an, dass er auf quietschende Reifen beim Anfahren achten muss?
Ich nutze mein drehmoment dann doch etwas gewählter.
Ich hatte aber eigentlich auch nie Probleme mit z.B. Audi, wenn ich während meiner Europcar-Zeit mal sportlicher unterwegs sein wollte.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Innenraumqualität ist etwas, was hier völlig überbewertet ist, das ist auch etwas, womit einige Hersteller (versuchen) Leute zu ködern, dann noch einige 'interessante Marketing Sprücke' bzw 3 Buchstaben Buzzwörter und eine Ergonomie, die ganz weit hinten ist...


oh mann... liest du eigentlich deine eigenen beiträge ab und zu?
die innenraumqualität ist also überbewertet...


----------



## Klutten (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich wollte schon immer einen 7er BMW mit Apfelsinenkisten im Innenraum fahren.  Wer braucht schon diese geilen Komfortsitze?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon immer einen 7er BMW mit Apfelsinenkisten im Innenraum fahren.  Wer braucht schon diese geilen Komfortsitze?


 
Ich bevorzuge Recaro Sportsitze, alles andere sind nur Abfallprodukte.


----------



## k-b (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wieviel kostet denn ein Sportsitz, und kann ich den einfach so in meinen 3er-Golf rein machen?
Mit würde nen gebrauchter schon reichen.

Fahre zur Zeit jede Woche 1000km und deshalb hätt ich gern nen bequemeren Sitz. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Muss keine Supermarke sein .. so wie die Golf 4 - Sitze der SPortausführung (Highline glaub ich?) würde schon reichen. Nur das man lange Fahrten besser übersteht. 
All zu viel wollt ich au net ausgeben. So bis 50 Euro wär ok für nen Sitz


Edit: Meine FRage hat sich schon erledigt. Habe mal bei ebay welche gefunden, Selbstabholung ftw - schränkt den Kundenkreis doch stark ein 

Kann die jeder einbauen? Wir sind handwerklich auch am KFZ eigentlich recht begabt. Oder gibt es da besondere Sachen zu beachten wegen Airbag etc. ?
Hab ja nur Frontairbags im Golf.


----------



## Klutten (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn du keine Airbags im Sitz hast, musst du lediglich passende Sitzschienen kaufen. Der Einbau ist dann in wenigen Minuten gemacht, da du nur vier Schrauben lösen musst.

@ quantenslipstream
Ich auch. In meiner blauen Rakete habe ich leckere IS2000-Sitze. Ultrabequem mit Heizung und Lüftung usw. Über den Preis sollte man sich aber besser keine Gedanken machen, da mancher dafür bereits einen Kleinwagen inkl. der Abwrackprämie kauft.


----------



## roadgecko (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet denn ein Sportsitz, und kann ich den einfach so in meinen 3er-Golf rein machen?
> Mit würde nen gebrauchter schon reichen.
> 
> Fahre zur Zeit jede Woche 1000km und deshalb hätt ich gern nen bequemeren Sitz. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Muss keine Supermarke sein .. so wie die Golf 4 - Sitze der SPortausführung (Highline glaub ich?) würde schon reichen. Nur das man lange Fahrten besser übersteht.
> ...



Sportsitze sind nicht gerade für den Komfort bekannt.
Die Sitze bei meinem Bruder (Recaro Sportsitze - Volleder - FiestaST) sind nicht unbedingt bequemer wie die aus dem früheren Auto (Ford Focus - Stoffsitze) aber bieten natürlcih viel mehr Seitenhalt etc...


----------



## k-b (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Will einfach nur einen besseren Rücken und Seitenhalt. Ich will mir jetzt nicht irgenwelche Schalensitze kaufen


----------



## CeresPK (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Schalensitze sind doch auch Kacke (also damit meine ich die ohne Bezug also aus reinen GFK oder aus was die dann auch immer sind )

Schöne Sportsitze wie bei meinem oder die ausm WRX sind recht geil 
Auch wenn einen alle volllabern wieso man so harte Sitze im Auto hat, nur weil die sone Waschlappen sind denen nach 2 minuten Fahrt auf härteren Sitzen der Arsch wehtut


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet denn ein Sportsitz, und kann ich den einfach so in meinen 3er-Golf rein machen?
> Mit würde nen gebrauchter schon reichen.


 
Keine Ahnung, meine Recaros sind serienmäßig. 
Mit Sitzheizung, Airbag drinne und super Lendenwirbelunterstützung.
Man sitzt einfach etwas straffer drinne, das merkt man, wenn man mal längere Strecken zurück legen muss, die weichen Clubsessel in den Benzen, Audis und BMWs dieser Welt nerven dann nur noch.
Da nützt die Massagefunktion auch nichts mehr. 
Wenn ich Massage haben will, gabel ich eine hübsche Blondine an bestimmten Straßen auf. 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Sportsitze sind nicht gerade für den Komfort bekannt.
> Die Sitze bei meinem Bruder (Recaro Sportsitze - Volleder - FiestaST) sind nicht unbedingt bequemer wie die aus dem früheren Auto (Ford Focus - Stoffsitze) aber bieten natürlcih viel mehr Seitenhalt etc...


 
Och, das würde ich so nicht sagen, es kommt darauf an, welche Sportsitze man hat. 
Es gibt die extremen, die keiner braucht und es gibt die komfartablen, die jeder will.



k-b schrieb:


> Will einfach nur einen besseren Rücken und Seitenhalt. Ich will mir jetzt nicht irgenwelche Schalensitze kaufen


 
Brauchst du doch auch nicht. Schau mal in den diversen Onlinemärkten nach, da gibts bestimmt Sitze vom Sportgolf oder so, die sollten in deinen reinpassen.



CeresPK schrieb:


> Schalensitze sind doch auch Kacke (also damit meine ich die ohne Bezug also aus reinen GFK oder aus was die dann auch immer sind )
> 
> Schöne Sportsitze wie bei meinem oder die ausm WRX sind recht geil
> Auch wenn einen alle volllabern wieso man so harte Sitze im Auto hat, nur weil die sone Waschlappen sind denen nach 2 minuten Fahrt auf härteren Sitzen der Arsch wehtut


 
Rennsitze will ich auch nicht haben, aber Seitenhalt und eine straffe Polsterung sind schon wichtig.
Wenn dir der Hintern weh tut, dann schraub das Gewindefahrwerkt nicht so weit runter.


----------



## CeresPK (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Rennsitze will ich auch nicht haben, aber Seitenhalt und eine straffe Polsterung sind schon wichtig.
> *Wenn dir der Hintern weh tut, dann schraub das Gewindefahrwerkt nicht so weit runter. *


Mir tut ja der Hintern nicht weh, ganz im gegenteil ich vermisse die schöne harte Polsterung meines Imprezas und muss mich mit der viel zu weichen Mazda 323F und 626 Polsterung begnügen  erst fand ich die richtig gut und jetzt wo ich die Sitze meines Imprezas kennen und lieben gelernt habe sitz man auf dennen wie auf nem Sofa und Seitenhalt haben die im gegensatz zu meinen auch keinen

Hoffentlich schreibt mir bald der von dem ich die Teile bekomme

Ich vermisse mein Auto so sehr


----------



## Mosed (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Sportsitze sind nicht gerade für den Komfort bekannt.



Es gibt solche und solche. Klar - die Sportsitze eines Lamborginis sind keine Komfortsitze. (Nicht, dass ich einen Lambo vor der Tür habe, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das einfache Schalensitze sind. In nem Lambo Diablo bin ich mal mitgefahren - oder verwechsel ich da was?) 

Aber setz dich mal in einen Audi A6 mit Sportsitzen...

Es gibt ja auch Sportsitze, bei denen sich Sport darauf bezieht, dass sie deutlich ausgeprägte Seitenwangen haben.


----------



## Zoon (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



8800 GT schrieb:


> ... und wenn man das ASR ausschaltet drehen dir Reifen bis 50 KMH durch. damit kann man auch stärkere Autos richtig ärgern, da er ziemlich leicht is.



Wie willste stärkere Autos (die dann meistens RWD oder 4WD sind) ärgern wenn die Antriebsenergie deiner Frontkratzerei nur und Krach, Qualm, aufgelösten Gummi anstatt in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird? Müsste mal in meinem eingestaubten DSF Tracktest Archiv nachgucken ... Bei den Rundenzeiten war der A210 Evo irgendwio bei Daihatsu YRV, Trabant 601 (!!!),, Renault Clio (normal, kein RS), VW Golf 4 GTI VR5 (die 150 PS Luftpumpe) also ziemlich weit vorne wenn man die Tabelle von unten betrachtet

Naja abgesehen ist der A210 Evo schon ein seltenes Sondermodell, pflegt den gut, verbastelt den nicht und er bleibt für A Klasse Maßstäbe durchaus Wertstabil. Denkt an die Rostversorge, MB war bei der A Klasse richtig schlampig.



CeresPK schrieb:


> ist das Coupe nicht nen Hecktriebler oder irre ich mich da jetzt?



Der Nachfolger auf Basis der Hyundai "Genesis"Plattfrom hat Heckantrieb, als Basis nen 2.0L Turbo oder nen 3.5L V6, der könnte durchaus was werden. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und zu weniger Kraft bei einem Fronttriebler: An sich stimmt das, aber ich bezweifle, dass man das bei 150PS merkt...
> Und vergleichen ist ja nicht so einfach - dafür bräuchte man ein Auto mit gleichem Cw, gleicher Getriebeübersetzung usw. Der einzige Unterschied dürfte die angetriebene Achse sein.
> Und Notfalls nimmt man halt nen Quadro. Der bringt am Meisten auf die Strasse. Der Motor braucht natürlich ein paar Nm mehr, um die zusätzliche rotierende Masse in Wallung zu bekommen, aber sonst.



Fahr mal nen 150 PS Frontttriebler an einer Ampel zügig an weil es einer Hinter dir eilig hat, wetten die Räder drehen durch?

Quadro gibts nach wie vor nur bei nVidia, bei Audi heißts Quattro


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Fahr mal nen 150 PS Frontttriebler an einer Ampel zügig an weil es einer Hinter dir eilig hat, wetten die Räder drehen durch?



Sollte man erwarten aber aktuelle Fronttriebler leiden darunter eher weniger.


----------



## MoS (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sollte man erwarten aber aktuelle Fronttriebler leiden darunter eher weniger.


Sogar der aktuelle Focus RS mit 300PS und Frontantrieb hat wohl erstaunlich wenig Probleme mit durchdrehenden Rädern (laut Testfahrt in DSF Motor).

Und hier mal mein neues Schätzilein: Mazda 2 Sport 1.5MZE


----------



## roadgecko (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



MoS schrieb:


> Sogar der aktuelle Focus RS mit 300PS und Frontantrieb hat wohl erstaunlich wenig Probleme mit durchdrehenden Rädern (laut Testfahrt in DSF Motor).
> 
> Und hier mal mein neues Schätzilein: Mazda 2 Sport 1.5MZE



Ford hat da irgendwelche Dinger für eingebaut ^^
Guckt ma bei YouTube, ich glaube bei der Sendung von Grip wird das erklärt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ford hat da irgendwelche Dinger für eingebaut ^^


Diese 'irgendwelche Dinger' hat mein Toyota auch, nennt sich Sperrdifferential und verhindert, das nur ein Rad durchdrehen kann (bis zu einem gewissen Punkt)...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sollte man erwarten aber aktuelle Fronttriebler leiden darunter eher weniger.


Glaub ich eher weniger und wenn dann eher wg. ASR/ESP und ähnlichem, was aber wiederum bedeutet, das die Kraft nicht auf die Straße gebracht werden kann, da die Motorleistung reduziert wird, oder ähnliches...

Fahr mal 'nen halbwegs brauchbaren Hecktriebler, am besten was mit Sperrdiff (Mazda, BMW hats ja wegrationalisiert  )


----------



## roadgecko (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Diese 'irgendwelche Dinger' hat mein Toyota auch, nennt sich Sperrdifferential und verhindert, das nur ein Rad durchdrehen kann (bis zu einem gewissen Punkt)...
> 
> Glaub ich eher weniger und wenn dann eher wg. ASR/ESP und ähnlichem, was aber wiederum bedeutet, das die Kraft nicht auf die Straße gebracht werden kann, da die Motorleistung reduziert wird, oder ähnliches...
> 
> Fahr mal 'nen halbwegs brauchbaren Hecktriebler, am besten was mit Sperrdiff (Mazda, BMW hats ja wegrationalisiert  )



Jop, hab ma nach geguckt

- Spurverbreiterung
- Sperdeferentzial
und ne "Aufwendig konstruietrte Vorderachse"


----------



## Mosed (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> wenn dann eher wg. ASR/ESP und ähnlichem, was aber wiederum bedeutet, das die Kraft nicht auf die Straße gebracht werden kann, da die Motorleistung reduziert wird, oder ähnliches



Jo, ESP nimmt als erstes Antriebsmoment weg und im Notfall wird ein bestimmtes Rad gebremst (bei Schleudergefahr). 

Sagen wir es mal so: Ohne ESP drehen deine Räder durch und du kommst gar nicht vom Fleck. Mit ESP kommst du vom Fleck - zwar etwas weniger schnell, als ohne ESP und Profi-Gasfuss (sodass die Räder grad nicht durchdrehen), aber die 0,3 Sekunden dürften im Straßenverkehr egal sein.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Fahr mal 'nen halbwegs brauchbaren Hecktriebler, am besten was mit Sperrdiff (Mazda, BMW hats ja wegrationalisiert  )



bei bmw gibts ein (durchaus brauchbares) elektronisches sperrdifferential. ist freilich was anderes als ein mechanisches, aber es ist besser als keines.
verbaut wird das u.a. auch in meinem kleinen dieselchen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> bei bmw gibts ein (durchaus brauchbares) elektronisches sperrdifferential. ist freilich was anderes als ein mechanisches, aber es ist besser als keines.
> verbaut wird das u.a. auch in meinem kleinen dieselchen.


Elektronisches Zeugs ist dem Mechanischen völlig unterlegen, siehst ja auch beim Allrad, hier ist das 'dumme Subaru System' den meisten 'hochtechnischen Systemen' ziemlich überlegen...

Siehe ja auch den SUV Test, wo der X3 mit dem 'elektronischen Differential' (was einfach nur ein ESP Programm ist) kläglich versagte...

Was nicht heißt, das ich gegen ESP bin, das bin ich nicht, bin sogar eher ein Freund davon, allerdings ist der Hype darum etwas arg übertrieben, so dass ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, was das alles bewirken kann...


----------



## Stormbringer (15. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wie gesagt, es ist brauchbar, freilich ist jedes andere diff (z.b. eines von drexler) besser - aber es ist besser als keines.

suv-test? sach jetzt nicht autobild... oder meinst du zur abwechslung mal einen ernstzunehmenden test?


----------



## Fabian (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@quantenslipstream:

User Audi hat keine weichen Clubsessel


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream:
> 
> User Audi hat keine weichen Clubsessel


 
Schon mal Jaguar gefahren? 
Da denkst du, du hockst in einem englischen Golfclub und gleich kommt der Butler.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Glaub ich eher weniger und wenn dann eher wg. ASR/ESP und ähnlichem, was aber wiederum bedeutet, das die Kraft nicht auf die Straße gebracht werden kann, da die Motorleistung reduziert wird, oder ähnliches...



Derzeit gelten bis zu etwa 200 PS problemlos über die Vorderachse übertragbar, Ford hat die Messlatte mit dem neuen Focus RS weiter nach oben geschoben.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Fahr mal 'nen halbwegs brauchbaren Hecktriebler, am besten was mit Sperrdiff (Mazda, BMW hats ja wegrationalisiert  )



BMW hat das Sperrdifferntial nur bei den "schwächeren" Modellen weg gelassen und das ohne das dem Kunde dadurch ein Nachteil entsteht. Bei den M-Modellen ist es nach wie vor vorhanden. Und für den (BMW)Mini kann man es für ein paar Euro dazu bestellen.

Aber wie auch immer ist mir schon wieder viel zu theoretisch, deshalb gilt nach wie vor, erst fahren, dann meckern.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Derzeit gelten bis zu etwa 200 PS problemlos über die Vorderachse übertragbar, Ford hat die Messlatte mit dem neuen Focus RS weiter nach oben geschoben.


200 PS sind lächerlich. 
328 PS über die Vorderachse, so muss das sein! Nur die harten kommen in den Garten! 

Einige werden jetzt evtl. zu weinen anfangen, aber es muss sein:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PEUoYuPGBI

Ein frontgetriebener Alfa mit besserer Rundenzeit als der Impreza WRX oder ein heckgetriebener M3? Ja, das ist sie, die bittere Wahrheit.  

Zugegeben, er gleitet nicht grazil durch die Kurven, aber er zersägt die "besseren" Antriebskonzepte doch recht deutlich. Man braucht einfach nur genug PS und ein teuflisches Fahrwerk, und dann geht auch sowas.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@adrenalize: das ist ne gurke.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

'Ne Gurke mit Turbolader.


----------



## Stormbringer (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> 'Ne Gurke mit Turbolader.


das zählt nicht - meine gurke hat sogar zwei turbolader.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> das zählt nicht - meine gurke hat sogar zwei turbolader.



Was fährst du nochmal (habe ich glatt vergessen)  ?


----------



## Stormbringer (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

"nur einen vierzylinder diesel"  (zitat aus irgendeinem testbericht - das soll man den entnervten sixpack-dieselfahrern sagen wenn sie anschließend fragen was du für eine maschine fährst).

e82 123d.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> e82 123d.



Sehr lustiges Auto. Ich habe damals den Test gegen den GTi gesehen, wo er den GTI recht ordentlich besiegt  .


----------



## Stormbringer (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

nuja, auf der strasse geben sich die kisten wenig.
der gti ist schon nett.... bleibt halt aber ein golf und damit langweile pur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Die heutige Technik ist ja auch schon deutlich weiter als die Allradtechnik aus den 80ern. 
Ein richtiger Allradantrieb ist eh durch nichts zu ersetzen, aber man erkauft sich die etwas bessere Traktion ja auch durch mehr Gewicht und mehr Verbrauch.
Wenn ich da an den Cosworth meines Bekannten denke, die Karre kann man gar nicht langsam fahren, da knirscht es aus dem Allradantrieb bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> der gti ist schon nett.... bleibt halt aber ein golf und damit langweile pur.



Nichts gegen den Golf, der hat sich mittlerweile auf ein ganz ordentliches Niveau entwickelt und ist mindestens ebenso unterhaltsam wie alle anderen Vertretter der Golf-Klasse.
Kürzlich bin ich den Einser als 5 Türer gefahren, das war definitiv keine Schönheit aber das Fahrwerk war super. Das Einser Cabrio hingegen war schon wesentlich spaßiger (vor allem fürs Auge).


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Nur was ich bei VW nicht verstehe, dass man den neuen Golf GTI erst mit 21 jahren fahren darf.
Das ist total Sinnlos !
Wenn ich jetzt den Führerschein mit 18 mache, bin ich fahranfänger, es sei denn ich bin mit dem auto meines Vaters rumgekurvt 

Mach ich den Führerschein mit 21, bin ich auch fahranfänger.

Hat alles kein Sinn !


----------



## Fransen (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Nur was ich bei VW nicht verstehe, dass man den neuen Golf GTI erst mit 21 jahren fahren darf.



Marketing-Gag.

Wenn du die Kiste mit 18 kaufen willst und kannst, wird dich bestimmt kein Verkäufer wieder nach Hause schicken.

Auch Papas GTI darfst du mit 18 fahren.


----------



## Mosed (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Nur was ich bei VW nicht verstehe, dass man den neuen Golf GTI erst mit 21 jahren fahren darf.
> Das ist total Sinnlos !
> Wenn ich jetzt den Führerschein mit 18 mache, bin ich fahranfänger, es sei denn ich bin mit dem auto meines Vaters rumgekurvt
> 
> Mach ich den Führerschein mit 21, bin ich auch fahranfänger.



Soweit ich weiß ist das eine Empfehlung und bezieht sich auf den Standard, also Führerschein mit 18.

In der Hinsicht finde ich das sinnvoll. Ein 18-jähriger muss nicht mit 200 PS durch die Lande rasen - es fahren sich schon genug mit ihren 50 PS Gurken zu Tode.

Beim Motorrad gibt es ja sogar gesetzliche regelungen, ab welchem Alter man wieviel PS fahren darf.

Da fält es mir auch wieder ein: Es geht nicht nur darum, dass man mehr Fahrpraxis für 200PS haben sollte, sondern auch um die geistige Reife - mit 18 ist man ja noch ein bissl ungestümer. Mit 21 darf man da mehr erwarten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Nur was ich bei VW nicht verstehe, dass man den neuen Golf GTI erst mit 21 jahren fahren darf.
> Das ist total Sinnlos !



Wenn du unter 21 bist bekommst du Gratis noch ein Fahrsicherheitstraining dazu. Ist doch eine nette und lustige Aktion.

Das der Gedanke: "Viel Leistung = viel Unfall" falsch ist, kann man schnell erkennen wenn man sich mal die Geschwindigkeiten anschaut bei welchen die meisten Opfer "generiert" werden. Insofern geht die Logik nur auf den erten Blick auf. Aber wie gesagt, in diesem speziellen Fall wird ja niemand bevormundet sondern schlimmstenfalls beschenkt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> suv-test? sach jetzt nicht autobild... oder meinst du zur abwechslung mal einen ernstzunehmenden test?


Weiß nicht mehr genau, wo der war, ob AMS TV oder Abenteuer Auto, war auf jeden Fall im TV.

Ging darum einen Berg hoch zu kommen, was die BMW X3 (oder X5, weiß ich auch nicht mehr) nicht geschafft haben, da kein echtes Sperrdiff vorhanden war und das nur über ESP 'emuliert' wurde, was in diesem Falle rein garnichts gebracht hat...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> BMW hat das Sperrdifferntial nur bei den "schwächeren" Modellen weg gelassen und das ohne das dem Kunde dadurch ein Nachteil entsteht.


Das ist Schwachsinn, das es 'ohne Nachteil für den Kunden' ist, insbesondere im Winter.

Und du willst doch nicht ernsthaft einen x35i (mit ungefähr 300PS) als 'schwaches Modell' bezeichnen, oder einen x30i?


Elementardrache schrieb:


> es fahren sich schon genug mit ihren 50 PS Gurken zu Tode.


Schon 50PS oder gerade wegen der 50PS?!
Oder weil man mit einer 50PS Gurke das Autofahren kaum lernen kann, weil einfach zu einfach?!

Schon mal dran gedacht, das man mit 'ner heckgetriebenen Zicke, bei der beim Anfahren mal das Heck eindreht, eher Autofahren lernt und auch Respekt vorm Auto hat und auch entsprechend fährt?


----------



## BMW M-Power (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das eine Empfehlung und bezieht sich auf den Standard, also Führerschein mit 18.
> 
> In der Hinsicht finde ich das sinnvoll. Ein 18-jähriger muss nicht mit 200 PS durch die Lande rasen - es fahren sich schon genug mit ihren 50 PS Gurken zu Tode.
> 
> ...



Ich denke... mit 21 hat man noch mehr ******** im kopf angesammelt, und ist dann noch verrückte... party saufen etc.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> @adrenalize: das ist ne gurke.


Bah, sei ruhig mit deinem Traktor!  

The Stig würde nie in eine Gurke einsteigen.
Und er schafft mit dem Autodelta ne verdammt gute Rundenzeit, trotz Frontantrieb.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn, das es 'ohne Nachteil für den Kunden' ist, insbesondere im Winter.
> 
> Und du willst doch nicht ernsthaft einen x35i (mit ungefähr 300PS) als 'schwaches Modell' bezeichnen, oder einen x30i?



Bist du schon einmal einen aktuellen 550i gefahren, wenn ja hattest du Traktionsprobleme? Ich hatte wenigstens keine. Wenn man natürlich unabhängig von der Witterung fährt wie ein Bauer auf dem Ochsen reitet, dann darf man sich nicht wundern.


----------



## Mosed (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schon 50PS oder gerade wegen der 50PS?!
> Oder weil man mit einer 50PS Gurke das Autofahren kaum lernen kann, weil einfach zu einfach?!




Ich denke, dass Problem ist das sorgenlose. Cool sein und denken alles zu können. Und je mehr PS man hat, desto aggressiver kann man ja fahren und umso mehr kann man wagen. Vielleicht klappt der Überhohlvorgang ja doch mit 150 PS.

Es gibt natürlich auch Personen, die mit 18 problemlos und vernünftig mit einem 300PS Boliden fahren können. 

Ein Gesetz finde ich Schwachsinn, aber das VW darauf aufmerksam macht, dass man manche Autos vielleicht doch erst später fahren sollte, finde ich sinnvoll.


Beim Anfahren nen Hecktrieber ausbrechen lassen? Bei welchem Auto geht das? Mal ehrlich - dafür muss man sich sicherlich extrem dumm anstellen, so Richtung Lenkung stark einschlagen und dann Vollgas geben. ^^
Ich kann mein Heck wegreißen, indem ich in einer Kurve oder während dem Abbiegen samt starker Beschleunigung schalte, aber ansonsten...


----------



## Fransen (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Und was ist mit denen, die vor ihren Freunden cool sein wollen und versuchen mit ihrem 60PS Corsa zu überholen?!?
->Pustekuchen, kommt aufs selbe heraus.


Ich denke, dass es, wie du schon erwähnt hast, einfach an dem Fahrer liegt, ob er damit umgehen kann oder nicht bzw. ob er die vorhandene Leistung (oder auch nicht vorhandene) richtig einschätzt und einsetzt.

Ich finde es gut von VW, dass sie darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und je mehr PS man hat, desto aggressiver kann man ja fahren und umso mehr kann man wagen.


Genau, kann man - muss man aber nicht!
Mehr Leistung wirkt auf die meisten Menschen eher beruhigend, dafür wirken 'lahme Schüsseln' hingegen recht stressend...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt der Überhohlvorgang ja doch mit 150 PS.


Auf jeden Fall eher als mit 83PS...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich auch Personen, die mit 18 problemlos und vernünftig mit einem 300PS Boliden fahren können.


Ja, ich zum Beispiel, wobei ich meinen Lappen erst mit 20 gemacht hab...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein Gesetz finde ich Schwachsinn


Ich nicht, allerdings sollte man hier nicht einschränken sondern vorschreiben.
Und zwar ein Fahrsicherheitstraining...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Beim Anfahren nen Hecktrieber ausbrechen lassen? Bei welchem Auto geht das?


Toyota Supra, 3.0i Turbo, ~350nm@3200, 175kw@5600, 91mm Hub und designed for torque out of the cellar...
Vorausgesetzt die Straße ist feucht bis nass (und ev. etwas Rutschig von Bäumen oder so)...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich - dafür muss man sich sicherlich extrem dumm anstellen, so Richtung Lenkung stark einschlagen und dann Vollgas geben.


Nein, ganz und garnicht!

Die Gripverhältnisse müssen nur nicht ganz Optimal sein - oder Kopfsteinpflaster.
Vollgas brauchst auch nicht geben sondern nur einen ganz kleinen Tick mehr als sonst und schon stehst (fast) quer.


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich kann mein Heck wegreißen, indem ich in einer Kurve oder während dem Abbiegen samt starker Beschleunigung schalte, aber ansonsten...


...fährst du nur, wenn die Straße trocken ist...


PS: Hast du, lieber Elementardrache, mal ein etwas stärkeres Auto gefahren, das 200PS (oder mehr) bei unter 6000 Drehungen hat?
Und bist dann mal auf 'ne 80PS Schüssel (oder was ähnliches mit 1.4l Motor) umgestiegen??
Da denkst, die Karre steht, wenns Gaspedal voll durchtrittst und du kommst trotzdem langsamer voran als mit gestreicheltem Gaspedal beim 'dicken Ding'.


----------



## Mosed (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Toyota Supra, 3.0i Turbo, ~350nm@3200, 175kw@5600, 91mm Hub und designed for torque out of the cellar...
> Vorausgesetzt die Straße ist feucht bis nass (und ev. etwas Rutschig von Bäumen oder so)...
> 
> PS: Hast du, lieber Elementardrache, mal ein etwas stärkeres Auto gefahren, das 200PS (oder mehr) bei unter 6000 Drehungen hat?
> Und bist dann mal auf 'ne 80PS Schüssel (oder was ähnliches mit 1.4l Motor) umgestiegen??



1. Bei nasser Fahrbahn mit Laub auf der Strasse das Gaspedal zu treten fällt für mich unter extrem dummes Verhalten.

Aber mich hat mein heck bei nasser oder sandiger Strasse bis jetzt beim Anfahren nie überhohlt, sondern ich habe von Hinten das typische "reifen-durchdreh-geräusch" gehört.
Ich habe zwar keine 350Nm, aber wenn meine maximal 156Nm schon die Räder zum durchdrehen bringen... Mehr als Durchdrehen geht ja nicht. Wenn die Haftreibung überschritten ist...

Ich bin natürlich davon ausgegangen, dass man der Witterung entsprechend fährt bzgl. meiner Frage bei welchem Auto einem das Heck beim Anfahren überhohlen kann.

Ein Problem hat man natürlich, wenn ein reifen greift und der andere nicht... was auf deinem erwähnten Kopfsteinpflaster wohl passieren könnte.


2. Ja, habe ich. Bei manchen Autos hat man das Gefühl nicht vom Fleck zu kommen aber immer - z.B. VW Polo 1,4l meine ich. 


Klar ist ein Hecktriebler bei schlechter Witterung schwerer zu fahren. Nur ist die Erkenntnis, dass man bei Glättegefahr lieber nicht zuviel am Gas spielen sollte, durch ein Schleudervorgang rauszufinden, nicht gerade die sicherste Methode für andere.

Ich habe auch schon nen schönen Dreher mit 70 gehabt - Bergauf und dabei rechtskurve - mehr Gas gegegen und das wars - da war wohl ein bissl Eis auf der Strasse.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 1. Bei nasser Fahrbahn mit Laub auf der Strasse das Gaspedal zu treten fällt für mich unter extrem dummes Verhalten.


Auf der Kreuzung stehen zu bleiben ist noch dämlicher, findest nicht auch?!


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine 350Nm, aber wenn meine maximal 156Nm schon die Räder zum durchdrehen bringen...


Vielleicht solltest du dich dann nicht so weit ausm Fenster lehnen, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wieviel Leistung mein Auto schon bei 2000 Drehungen entwickelt?!


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich davon ausgegangen, dass man der Witterung entsprechend fährt bzgl. meiner Frage bei welchem Auto einem das Heck beim Anfahren überhohlen kann.


Nutzt nur nix, wenn man a) schon untenrum gewaltig Leistung hat b) garnicht stark beschleunigt und c) kein ESP oder ASR hat...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein Problem hat man natürlich, wenn ein reifen greift und der andere nicht... was auf deinem erwähnten Kopfsteinpflaster wohl passieren könnte.


Da auch, aber dazu hat mein Auto eigentlich ein Sperrdiff...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Klar ist ein Hecktriebler bei schlechter Witterung schwerer zu fahren.


Eigentlich nicht, zumindest solang die Straßenverhältnisse berechenbar bleiben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Beim Anfahren nen Hecktrieber ausbrechen lassen? Bei welchem Auto geht das? Mal ehrlich - dafür muss man sich sicherlich extrem dumm anstellen, so Richtung Lenkung stark einschlagen und dann Vollgas geben. ^^
> Ich kann mein Heck wegreißen, indem ich in einer Kurve oder während dem Abbiegen samt starker Beschleunigung schalte, aber ansonsten...


 
Das habe ich vor ein paar Jahren daheim in Hamburg mal gesehen. Ein möchtegernoberproll wollte seiner Ische zeigen, wie gut sein neuer BMW abgeht und latscht ordentlich aufs Gaspedal, während er anfährt und auf der Straße wenden will.
Leider war er etwas zu heftig am Gas und ist mit dem Heck über den Kantstein gerauscht und rückwärts in ein Schaufenster rein.


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> 200 PS sind lächerlich.
> 328 PS über die Vorderachse, so muss das sein! Nur die harten kommen in den Garten!
> 
> Einige werden jetzt evtl. zu weinen anfangen, aber es muss sein:
> ...



Also ich finde nicht das das Video zeigt das FWD dadurch besser ist als AWD oder RWD.
Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an der Impreza STI war ein MY 2003-2005
die haben "gerade mal" 265PS das sind mal locker 60PS mehr die der Alfa hat. dazu kommt noch das der Impreza durch den Allradantrieb mehr wiegt also auch mehr Masse beschleunigen muss.

Mir zeigt das nur das Allradantrieb einfach nur das Non-Plus Ultra ist was Kraft auf Straße bringen angeht


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Also ich finde nicht das das Video zeigt das FWD dadurch besser ist als AWD oder RWD.


Das soll es ja auch nicht. Es soll zeigen, dass ein Frontantrieb durchaus auch mehr als 200 PS auf den Asphalt bringen kann und man damit auch sportlich über einen kurvenreichen rundkurs kommt.
Ich wollte nur dieses Pauschalurteil Frontantrieb = völlig unsportlich entkräften, mit dem hier auf Golf GTI oder Scirocco rumgehackt wurde.  



> Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an der Impreza STI war ein MY 2003-2005
> die haben "gerade mal" 265PS das sind mal locker 60PS mehr die der Alfa hat. dazu kommt noch das der Impreza durch den Allradantrieb mehr wiegt also auch mehr Masse beschleunigen muss.


Klar, aber auch diese 60 PS mehr muss der Fronantrieb erstmal auf die Straße bringen. Müsste man mal schauen ob es ein Video des normalen GTAs gibt, der hat "nur" 250 PS iirc.
Jedenfalls gibt es Fahrzeuge mit FF, die gute Zeiten auf so einem Kurs schaffen, dass wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

OK 
Das der GTA keine gute Zeit gefahren ist wollte ich auch gar nicht damit sagen.
Ich wollte dich eben nur darauf hinweißen das ich denke das der GTA mit RWD oder vlt sogar mit AWD eine bessere Zeit gefahren wäre

denn 60PS mehr damit ich 1 Zehntel vor nem STI bin lohnt nicht wirklich


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> OK
> Das der GTA keine gute Zeit gefahren ist wollte ich auch gar nicht damit sagen.
> Ich wollte dich eben nur darauf hinweißen das ich denke das der GTA mit RWD oder vlt sogar mit AWD eine bessere Zeit gefahren wäre


Das wäre er auf jeden Fall, aber da ist der Umbau vermutlich zu teuer. audelta langt ja ordentlich hin bei den Preisen. immerhin bauen sie ein differential ein, und es scheint was zu bringen, siehe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-nWbM-4Gs8
Das ist der normale GTA vs Ford und den Golf W32. Er hat die beste Beschleunigung der Drei FWDs, schafft insgesamt aber die schlechteste Rundenzeit am Ende. Das GTA-tuning ist halt doch nur leichtes Werkstuning, und der FWD des 147 wird mit dem V6-Motor nicht wirklich fertig.


----------



## Mosed (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auf der Kreuzung stehen zu bleiben ist noch dämlicher, findest nicht auch?!
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du dich dann nicht so weit ausm Fenster lehnen, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, wieviel Leistung mein Auto schon bei 2000 Drehungen entwickelt?!



1. Man kann auch vernünftig anfahren. Dann wird garantiert nix passieren. (ja - bei Glatteis kann immer was passieren)

2. Wozu soll das wichtig sein? Wenn die Räder bei 150 Nm schon durchdrehen, werden sie es bei einem Auto mit 300Nm erst recht tun...
Dass auf dem Auto mit 350Nm vielleicht bessere Reifen mit mehr Grip sind, und dann ein reifen doch greift, ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


@quantenslipstream: Ja klar, wenn man stark lenkt (wenden...) während man mit nem Hecktriebler ordentlich Stoff gibt, ist es möglich, dass das Heck weiter rumfährt als man will.  Wenn man es kann, kann man das ja auch nutzen, um schneller zu wenden. 
Mit ging es um normales anfahren.
Man kann ein Hecktriebler auch zum Untersteuern bringen - hatte ich letzens - beim Abbiegen zuviel Gas für den Lenkwinkel und er hat über die Vorderräder geschoben.


----------



## Zoon (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Autodelta Alfa ist schon extrem und klingt geil. Der Alfa Brera sollte ja ursprünglich Heckantrieb haben, der Luftpumpen V6 von GM (von allen Alfisti gehasst) nur als Basis und nach oben nen Maserati / Ferrari V8.

Daraus ist nun leider ein zu schwerer Front / Allradler geworden (je nach Austattung).


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 1. Man kann auch vernünftig anfahren. Dann wird garantiert nix passieren. (ja - bei Glatteis kann immer was passieren)


[ ] du kennst mein Auto und weißt, wie es sich fährt und das Gaspedal verhält
[x] du kennst mein Auto nicht und weißt nicht, wie es sich fährt und das Gaspedal sich verhält...

Ersteinmal ists recht schwergängig (rein mechanisch, auf Gestänge, siehe Bildergalerie), zum anderen Automatik und auch hat der Motor ziemlich viel Wumms von unten...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 2. Wozu soll das wichtig sein? Wenn die Räder bei 150 Nm schon durchdrehen, werden sie es bei einem Auto mit 300Nm erst recht tun...


Ja, eben, nur musst bei dem Auto mit 150NM (was ist das, ein 1.6er BMW Motor mit 100PS??) schon ordentlich aufs Gaspedal latschen, damit das passiert, während du bei meinem nur einen ganz kleinen Tick zu viel drauf latschen musst, um quer zu stehen.

Nochmal ums klar zu stellen: wir reden hier von ein paar Milimeter bis zu einem halben Zentimeter Pedalweg...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Dass auf dem Auto mit 350Nm vielleicht bessere Reifen mit mehr Grip sind, und dann ein reifen doch greift, ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


Naja, viel mehr Grip gibts hier auch nicht, da die Auflagefläche auch nicht soo viel höher ist.
Zumal das Heck bei meinem Toyota auch recht leicht ist (nur 750kg drauf, von ~1800kg)...

Ab Werk hab ich auch 'nur' 225er drauf...


----------



## Mosed (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

320i - der 6-Zylinder mit 130PS. Dazu 4-Gang Automatik. Auf 1800 kg komme ich aber nicht - 1300 oder so.

Finde ich aber ziemlich krass, wenn dein Auto so schnell ausbricht. Es gibt ja nun jede Menge Hecktriebler mit Wums auf der Straße - die müssten ja am laufenden band ausbrechen 
Vor allem Porsche beim heckmotor, wo die Vorderachse noch mehr entlastet ist als beim Mittelmotor. Wird zwar ein bissl durch den Tank vorne ausgeglichen, aber nicht ganz.

Ich bin ja auch schon mit einigen gefahren, bei nem 525i habe ich mal fast die Boardsteinkante beim abbiegen geküsst - aber mit dem rechten Vorderrad, weil ich da doch etwas stark aufs Gas gedrückt habe und noch nicht ganz so viel Lenkwinkel... 
Aber mit dem Heck hatte ich noch nie Probleme bei irgendwelchen Fahrzeugen. War ja bei Europcar... SL 350 war auch dabei. Aber den habe ich aus sicherheitsgründen nicht voll ausgelastet. Sind aber natürlich auch alles Neuwagen mit Elektronik.

Bei mir zieht nur manchmal das Heck kurz weg, wenn die Automatik meint, beim schnellen Abbiegen mitten drin schalten zu müssen.


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

was meinst du wie viele Elektronische Hilfen Porsche seinen Kunden mit in die Autos packt 
Und jemand der ohne die Hilfen nicht fahren kann schaltet sie sowieso nicht aus


----------



## roadgecko (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das wäre er auf jeden Fall, aber da ist der Umbau vermutlich zu teuer. audelta langt ja ordentlich hin bei den Preisen. immerhin bauen sie ein differential ein, und es scheint was zu bringen, siehe:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-nWbM-4Gs8
> Das ist der normale GTA vs Ford und den Golf W32. Er hat die beste Beschleunigung der Drei FWDs, schafft insgesamt aber die schlechteste Rundenzeit am Ende. Das GTA-tuning ist halt doch nur leichtes Werkstuning, und der FWD des 147 wird mit dem V6-Motor nicht wirklich fertig.



Die können ja mal mit dem neuen RS testen 
Aber der spielt mittlerweile schon in ner anderen Klasse mit


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Meiner  (bekommt gerad einen neuen HKS Turbo)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

wow Micha also das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet 
schönes Auto.

Besuch mich docj mal im Gelben


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> wow Micha also das hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet
> schönes Auto.
> 
> Besuch mich docj mal im Gelben




Da kannst ma sehen  ! Hatte immer schon eine schwäche für die Evo´s ! Das ist schon mein vierter ! Was fährst du denn ? 

Mfg Micha


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

"nur" einen süßen Subaru Impreza 2.0GX MY2002


----------



## roadgecko (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Meiner  (bekommt gerad einen neuen HKS Turbo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist ja nice 
Die Farbe + Felgen passen super 

Wie viel pferdchen hat der ?


----------



## SLIKX (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ micha : wieso hast du vorne kein Kennzeichen? Ist der Wagen aus den USA importiert


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

er hat eins ist aber weiß gemacht
habe auch erst keins gesehen, Ich musste auc 2 mal hinsehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 320i - der 6-Zylinder mit 130PS. Dazu 4-Gang Automatik. Auf 1800 kg komme ich aber nicht - 1300 oder so.


6 Zylinder, 3l Hubraum, Turbo, Langhuber (=Drehmoment ohne Ende) und eben fast 1800kg Gewicht (leider)...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Finde ich aber ziemlich krass, wenn dein Auto so schnell ausbricht. Es gibt ja nun jede Menge Hecktriebler mit Wums auf der Straße - die müssten ja am laufenden band ausbrechen
> Vor allem Porsche beim heckmotor, wo die Vorderachse noch mehr entlastet ist als beim Mittelmotor. Wird zwar ein bissl durch den Tank vorne ausgeglichen, aber nicht ganz.


Gewichtsverteilung 
Die Porsches haben ein schweres Heck, das bricht nicht so schnell aus, dafür ists dann auch nicht mehr einzufangen (bzw nur sehr schwer), mein AUto hat eher ein leichtes Heck, das bricht eher aus, ist aber auch nicht allzu schwer einzufangen.
Ein besonders 'krasser' Vertreter dieser Gattung wäre z.B. der Opel Omega, der hat eine Gewichtsverteilung von etwa 70:30, trotz Heckantriebs.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch schon mit einigen gefahren, bei nem 525i habe ich mal fast die Boardsteinkante beim abbiegen geküsst - aber mit dem rechten Vorderrad, weil ich da doch etwas stark aufs Gas gedrückt habe und noch nicht ganz so viel Lenkwinkel...


Naja, das ist auch ein Deutsches Auto, die sind weit weniger 'aggressiv' abgestimmt, heißt hier schiebt es schneller über die Vorderachse - auch bei Hecktrieblern, während die Japaner hier etwas kompromissloser sind und auch mal ein Auto bauen, mit dem man sich hervorragend umbringen kann - wie den MR2 SW20, der ja den Ruf eines Ferraris für arme hatte...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Heck hatte ich noch nie Probleme bei irgendwelchen Fahrzeugen. War ja bei Europcar... SL 350 war auch dabei. Aber den habe ich aus sicherheitsgründen nicht voll ausgelastet. Sind aber natürlich auch alles Neuwagen mit Elektronik.


1. Deutsche Autos.
2. ESP
3. Traktionskontrolle

3 Gründe, warum dir das nicht passiert ist 
Mein Toyota hat als elektronische Fahrhilfe nur ABS und 'ne hydraulische Servolenkung.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei mir zieht nur manchmal das Heck kurz weg, wenn die Automatik meint, beim schnellen Abbiegen mitten drin schalten zu müssen.


ESP hast sicher auch, oder?
Ich nicht...



CeresPK schrieb:


> Und jemand der ohne die Hilfen nicht fahren kann schaltet sie sowieso nicht aus


Öhm, gerade diese Vögel neigen dazu, Fahrhilfen abzuschalten, weil sie ja die besten Fahrer von Welt sind und die Elektronik nix besser kann denn sie selbst


----------



## dot (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Irgendwie gefallen mir die alten Evos ab "Version" 7 besser *find*


----------



## SLIKX (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> er hat eins ist aber weiß gemacht
> habe auch erst keins gesehen, Ich musste auc 2 mal hinsehen


Ne ich sehe kein Kennzeichen...

Find auch Evo 7-9 am besten


----------



## CeresPK (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, gerade diese Vögel neigen dazu, Fahrhilfen abzuschalten, weil sie ja die besten Fahrer von Welt sind und die Elektronik nix besser kann denn sie selbst


naja ich meinte normal denkende Leute
Obwohl unter Porsche-Fahrern wird diese Spezies schon lange ausgestorben sein



Edit:
das Kennzeichen hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIKX (16. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ohh jetzt seh ih es auch ....ich glaub ich brauch ne Brille


----------



## Whoosaa (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Meiner  (bekommt gerad einen neuen HKS Turbo)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mfg Micha



Du kleiner *!%#&@". 

Arg, was fuer eine wunderschoene Kiste - stell mal bitte noch ein paar mehr Bilder rein.
Wie viel hat er dich denn gekostet?


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

hmm... wie ich den aktuellen evo das erste mal auf bildern gesehen habe, dachte ich "das könnte der erste sein der mir gefällt"... leider hat er in natur nicht standgehalten.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Danke erstmal für das ganz Feedback !

Also ich fand ihn schon von Anfang an geil ! Für mich gibt es kein geileren Wagen ! Gekostet hat er knapp 42.000 ! Bilder reiche ich nächste Woche nach , ist gerade in der Werkstatt Turbo Umbau inkl Pop off Ventil da der alte Turbo sich schon nach 4 Wochen verabschiedet hat , mag aber auch an meiner Fahrweise liegen  Allrad und so viel Power Es gibt nichts besseres ! Ein wahrer Porsche Schreck !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

ähm, im ernst, porsche-fahrer interessieren sich nicht für übermotorisierte kleinwagen mit fahrbaren hecktresen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Ein wahrer Porsche Schreck !



Mit Porsche meinst du dann aber die jeweils leistungsschwächsten Versionen oder?

:::EDIT:::

Ich hab gerade mal in die Datenbläter geschaut:

Evo: 5,4s 0->100 km/h ; 240 km/h VMax
Boxter: 5,9s 0->100 km/h ; 263 km/h VMax
911er: 4,9s 0->100 km/h ; 289 km/h VMax

Also so richtig erschrecken wirst du mit deinem Wagen wohl kaum einen Porschefahrer.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit Porsche meinst du dann aber die jeweils leistungsschwächsten Versionen oder?


vielleicht meinte er aber auch was anderes... 

porsche-fahrer: "oh schreck, schon wieder so eine rennsemmel die es mir zeigen will"


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mag sein das die Porsche Fahrer sich dafür nicht interessieren , sie gucken aber immer blöd wenn sie dann doch nicht mit kommen ^^
Wenn man die Originalen 280 PS hat sollte das schon schwer werden , durch Motortuning bin ich aber schon bei 356 PS und durch den neuen Turbo und die nächste woche kommende Auspuffanlage denke ich bin ich am Ende so bei knapp 380-390 PS und dann filme ich für euch mal ein Sprint von 0 auf 100 und dann soll mir mal einer sagen ich würd kein Porsche kriegen ! Einen Boxter habe ich vor kruzem erst bei einem Stadtsprint stehen lassen ! 

Es zählen nicht nur die Daten und PS sondern auch wie gut man das auf die Strasse bringt und wie gut man selbst fahren bzw schalten kann 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

naja, wenn du nach vier wochen schon nen turbo durch hast, wie lange dauerts dann bis zum motorschaden? 12 wochen?

spar dir das video, gibts genug bei youtube.


----------



## k-b (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Stadtsprints sind doch sowas von Wayne. Glaubt ihr die geben jedes mal voll Stoff? Vielleicht wenn das Auto neu ist und man die anderen provozieren will.. Aber ich glaub die Mehrheit von Fahrern die teure Sportwagen fahren sind sich doch dem Wert eben dessen bewusst und gehen sorgsam mit dem Material um. 

So ist es zumindest bei mir.. Ich brauch nich meinen TDII bis zur Materialermüdung quälen, nur dass ich irgend nen Polo abziehe der sein Material eben so quält..

Also ich finde nicht, dass du dir darauf was einbilden solltest - nur weil du mal einen Porsche in einem Stadtsprint abziehen konntest.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Sag mal was habt ihr alle ? 

Meint ihr nun ich wäre abgehoben weil ich so ein Auto habe oder so viel PS ?
So einer bin ja mal überhaupt nicht  Bilde mir weder auf mein Auto was ein , noch darauf das ich Porsche stehen lassen kann ! Es ist nur schön wenn man neben sich so ein Bonzen-Schnödel hat der in seinem dicken BMW oder Porsche sitzt einen voll schräg anguckt(Hip HOP klamotten) sein Motor aufheulen lässt und am Ende dann doch nur meine Rückleuchten sieht !
Das der Turbo so schnell kaputt war , lag an dem  Standart Pop off das nicht richtig funktioniert hat und somit das Schuafelrad vom trubo gesprengt hat ! Ich fahr ja auch nicht jeden Tag und die ganze Zeit Vollgas , wer soll sich das denn leisten können ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

bonzen im porsche mit hip-hop klamotten - ist das nicht ein widerspruch in sich?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sag mal was habt ihr alle ?
> 
> Meint ihr nun ich wäre abgehoben weil ich so ein Auto habe oder so viel PS ?
> So einer bin ja mal überhaupt nicht  Bilde mir weder auf mein Auto was ein , noch darauf das ich Porsche stehen lassen kann ! Es ist nur schön wenn man neben sich so ein Bonzen-Schnödel hat der in seinem dicken BMW oder Porsche sitzt einen voll schräg anguckt(Hip HOP klamotten) sein Motor aufheulen lässt und am Ende dann doch nur meine Rückleuchten sieht !



Was ist mit dir denn los?

Erfreu dich doch an schönen Autos ohne diese sinnfreien "Penisvergleiche". 
Ich persönlich finde es immer super wenn ich einen 11er, Ferrari, Corvette oder sonst einen schönen Wagen sehe.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> bonzen im porsche mit hip-hop klamotten - ist das nicht ein widerspruch in sich?




Nein nein , ich mein den Bonzen im Anzug in seinem Porsche und mich in Hip Hop Klamotten im meinem Evo !

Ich freue mich ja auch über mein Auto , wobei es bis Dienstag oder Mittwoch wohl noch in der Werkstatt sein wird und ich jetzt einen endgeilen Polo 6N in Lila von meiner Frau fahre !

Finds auch jedes mal geil , vor allem wenn man einen roten F50 sieht der hier öfter mal fährt ! Ich hab vor kurzem auch den Audi R8 gesehen , das ist eine geile Schüssel sag ich euch ! Wäre mir nur ein Tick zu teuer !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

micha, das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung berichten.
-> evos und impreza wrx auf der straße gehe ich aus dem weg. hier in der gegend (ffm, wi, mz, da) scheinen das nur bekloppte auf der suche nach dem nächsten ampelrennen bzw. autobahnpenisvergleich zu sein. ich kann ja auch nix dazu das mein wagen fürs ungeübte auge wie ein 135 ausschaut - offensichtlich fühlt sich jeder berufen mich herauszufordern. 
die haben hier echt nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Stadtsprints sind doch sowas von Wayne. Glaubt ihr die geben jedes mal voll Stoff? Vielleicht wenn das Auto neu ist und man die anderen provozieren will..


 
Dem Porschefahrer ist doch eine japanische Sportkiste völlig egal, der fährt sein Ding runter und kümmert sich nicht darum.



k-b schrieb:


> Also ich finde nicht, dass du dir darauf was einbilden solltest - nur weil du mal einen Porsche in einem Stadtsprint abziehen konntest.


 
Sehe ich auch so, wenn der Porsche mal richtig raufhaut, dann wird sich das Blatt schon ändern.
Genauso kann man versuchen eine Brabus Benz auf der Bahn anschieben zu wollen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erfreu dich doch an schönen Autos ohne diese sinnfreien "Penisvergleiche".
> Ich persönlich finde es immer super wenn ich einen 11er, Ferrari, Corvette oder sonst einen schönen Wagen sehe.


 
Jep, genauso ist es, wenn man schon mal einen tollen Wagen sieht, dann sollte man den Augenblick genießen und sich daran erfreuen, dass es Leute gibt, die sich ein solchen Wagen leisten können und den nicht einfach in der Garage einschließen.

Mit den ersten warmen Sonnenstrahle habe ich an der Ostsee einen Ferrari Spider gesehen (gelb), was für ein tolles Auto. 
Interessiert mich doch nicht, wem der gehört oder ob der mich bemerkt, man guckt hin, weil es so selten ist, dass man sie Live sehen kann.
Nebenbei gesagt, so schlecht wie früher ist die Verarbeitung von Ferrari auch nicht mehr. 



Stormbringer schrieb:


> micha, das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung berichten.
> -> evos und impreza wrx auf der straße gehe ich aus dem weg. hier in der gegend (ffm, wi, mz, da) scheinen das nur bekloppte auf der suche nach dem nächsten ampelrennen bzw. autobahnpenisvergleich zu sein. ich kann ja auch nix dazu das mein wagen fürs ungeübte auge wie ein 135 ausschaut - offensichtlich fühlt sich jeder berufen mich herauszufordern.
> die haben hier echt nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.


 
Von solchen Typen gibts hier an der Ostsee auch genügend.
Was kann ich denn dafür, dass mein OPC ganz gut abgeht, aber es kümmert mich nicht wirklich, wenn die Landjugend in ihrem dreier Golf GTI mir unbedingt zeigen will, wie gut sie den getunt haben.
Einfach ignorieren, dann lässt das schon nach.


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



> Nein nein , ich mein den Bonzen im Anzug in seinem Porsche und mich in Hip Hop Klamotten im meinem Evo !
> 
> Ich freue mich ja auch über mein Auto , wobei es bis Dienstag oder Mittwoch wohl noch in der Werkstatt sein wird und ich jetzt einen endgeilen Polo 6N in Lila von meiner Frau fahre !
> 
> Finds auch jedes mal geil , vor allem wenn man einen roten F50 sieht der hier öfter mal fährt ! Ich hab vor kurzem auch den Audi R8 gesehen , das ist eine geile Schüssel sag ich euch ! Wäre mir nur ein Tick zu teuer !


Da musste mal einen Veyron oder Murcielargo auf der Autobahn sehen und hören....erst recht in der Nacht wenn du kurz vorm einschlafen bist und dann kommt so ein Fahrzeug da wirste wieder ganz schnell wach da die Teile so laut sind
und bei ein solchen Gefährt liegste auch locker bei 350T €


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> Da musste mal einen Veyron oder Murcielargo auf der Autobahn sehen und hören....erst recht in der Nacht wenn du kurz vorm einschlafen bist und dann kommt so ein Fahrzeug da wirste wieder ganz schnell wach da die Teile so laut sind


ich frage mich gerade was das jetzt mit meinem beitrag zu tun hat...


----------



## SLIKX (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ Stromberger:
upps ich hatte eigendlich den darüber gemeint


----------



## CeresPK (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> micha, das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung berichten.
> -> evos und impreza wrx auf der straße gehe ich aus dem weg. hier in der gegend (ffm, wi, mz, da) scheinen das nur bekloppte auf der suche nach dem nächsten ampelrennen bzw. autobahnpenisvergleich zu sein. ich kann ja auch nix dazu das mein wagen fürs ungeübte auge wie ein 135 ausschaut - offensichtlich fühlt sich jeder berufen mich herauszufordern.
> die haben hier echt nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.


Ich sags mal so
sämtliche Leute die ich kenne und EVO/STI fahren, fahren gerne mal schnell aber für diesee Zurückgebliebenen Ampelrennen haben die mal so gar nichts Übrig (bzw. kaum), sie fahren viel lieber schöne Kurvige Straßen weil sie dann den Allrad in vollen Zügen genießen können.
Die die du meinst sind dann die die von ihrem Hochgezüchetetem VW oder Audi auf was ordentliches Umsteigen .

OK das war jetzt echt hart gesagt aber so ist das bei uns in der Gegend
Alle VW/Audi Fahrer (in der Gruppe 18-23) denken sie seien etwas besseres weil sie einen Audi 80 oder Polo 6N fahren
also typische Autos für meine Altersklasse (natürlich wurde an diesen Autos auch der Alterstypische Pfusch betrieben sonnst wären diese Autos ja nicht so cool )


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

sei net albern, ich fahre um längen lieber nen gediegenen bmw als so nen hochgezüchteten rasenmäher.


----------



## CeresPK (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> sei net albern, ich fahre um längen lieber nen gediegenen bmw als so nen hochgezüchteten rasenmäher.


Ja du aber nicht die Jugend hier
die stehen mehr auf Autos wie VW Polo 6N wo solch feiner "leistungssteigernder" Mist drinne verbaut ist:
Luftverdichter


Spoiler



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200248126147


----------



## BamBuchi (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> bmw macht momentan die hübschesten Autos von allen deutschen Autobauern find ich





BMW ist die beste Marke, Ich fahre auch einen...

Naja mein Dad  

Einen 530D (e61)  also der facelift von dem aktuellen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ja du aber nicht die Jugend hier
> die stehen mehr auf Autos wie VW Polo 6N wo solch feiner "leistungssteigernder" Mist drinne verbaut ist:
> Luftverdichter



Wohnst du eher im lädlichen Bereich (im Dorf) ?
Denn bei uns im Raum Frankfurt fahren die ganz "Coolen" eher getunte Mittelklasse Autos.


----------



## CeresPK (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jepp Ländliche Gegend
mit richtig geilen Kursen mitten durch Wäldchen durch


----------



## Zoon (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> ...  ist gerade in der Werkstatt Turbo Umbau inkl Pop off Ventil da der alte Turbo sich schon nach 4 Wochen verabschiedet hat ... Mfg Micha



Haste den Motor gleich nach dem Kalstart "getreten", dann vergrößere mal dein Friedhof, der nächste defekte Turbo kommt ganz gewiss, wenn du Pech hast reißt der gleich den ganzen Motor ins dev/null


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Luftverdichter
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Was soll das Ding denn bringen?


----------



## CeresPK (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll das Ding denn bringen?


das ist es ja gerade das Ding bringt nix
genau wie einige andere Sachen die von der Jugend hier eingebaut werden 

Erstmal Geld ausgeben für KEINEN Leistungsgewinn und dann mit dem neu erworbenen protzen wollen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Achso, wie die Zusatzstoffe, damit man Benzin sparen kann. 
Hab da mal so einen Magneten gesehen, der um das Ansaugrohr gelegt wird, damit die Metallteile im Benzin ausgerichtet werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der nächste VW fällt durch, im Autobild Dauertest, diesmal der Fox, Note 5.

Diesmal mit teilweise lebensgefährlichen Mängeln (Servounterstützung)


----------



## Fransen (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der nächste VW fällt durch, im Autobild Dauertest, diesmal der Fox, Note 5.
> 
> Diesmal mit teilweise lebensgefährlichen Mängeln (Servounterstützung)



Wieso wusste ich beim lesen des Artikels schon, dass darüber hier gleich diskutiert wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Du liest Autobild?


----------



## Fransen (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du liest Autobild?



Wer Ich?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Wer Ich?!?


 
Ich meinte natürlich Stefan, du hättest ja auch eine halbe Sekunde später posten können


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du liest Autobild?


Nein, eigentlich nicht bzw nur wenn ein Test drin ist, der mich wirklich interessiert.
Wobei AMS ja noch schlimmer ist, was die Tests betrifft...

Allerdings hat mich die Ausgabe mitm BMW Dauertest doch recht überrascht, da der Mini vom Mazda MX-5 geschlagen werden durfte.

Bei AMS hat am Ende irgendwie was Deutsches gegen 'nen MX5 gewonnen, nämlich der Smart Roadster (ähm, ja nee, is klar), der MGF ward letzter...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht bzw nur wenn ein Test drin ist, der mich wirklich interessiert.
> Wobei AMS ja noch schlimmer ist, was die Tests betrifft...
> 
> Allerdings hat mich die Ausgabe mitm BMW Dauertest doch recht überrascht, da der Mini vom Mazda MX-5 geschlagen werden durfte.
> ...


 
Smart Roaster gewinnt im Test? 
Ich schmeiß mich weg. 
Selten so ein überflüssiges, überteuertes und mieses Auto gesehen. 
Ich lese selten Deutsche Automagazine, weil die alle immer die deutsche Brille aufhaben oder Werkszeitungen sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, geh mal auf Youtube und such nach 'Smart MX5', da findest den AMS Test.
Die wirklich tolle Schaltung wird natürlich mit keinem Wort erwähnt...

Die Autobild ist hier nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, der Test vom MX-5 gegen Mini Cooper war durchaus OK, auch von der Schreibe her, hier muss ich die AB wirklich mal loben!
In 'normalen' dt. Vergleichstest werden die Japaner ja idR schlecht geredet und die deutschen gut.

z.B. ein hartes Fahrwerk ist im Mazda 6 holprig, während es in einem Deutschen sportlich wäre...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> z.B. ein hartes Fahrwerk ist im Mazda 6 holprig, während es in einem Deutschen sportlich wäre...


 
Genau, genau.
Da wird das harte Fahrwerk eines Japaners bemängelt und das weiche eines deutschen gelobt.
Wenn man aber nachliest, stellt sich heraus, dass das japanische Auto ein Sportfahrwerk hat (dafür wurde extra Aufpreis bezahlt) und die dazu üblichen Niederquerschnittsreifen.
Klar, dass die Komination etwas härter abrollt.
Wenns aber anders rum ist, wird das sportliche Fahrwerk gelobt, obwohl es sicher noch härter ist.


----------



## Mosed (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ESP hast sicher auch, oder?
> Ich nicht...



Was fürn Ding? 
Mein Auto hat ABS und diese tollen Diagnose-Lampen (bremsleuchte prüfen, kühlwasser prüfen, ...).
Achja - elektrische Beleuchtung habe ich auch 
Mein Auto hat das Baujahr 1988 ...
Gabs da schon ESP? S-Klasse vielleicht? Hab ja irgendwo Daten dazu - hab den Kram schließlich studiert (Fahrzeugbau), aber das Gehirn ist ja wie ein Sieb teilweise... ^^


Zum Thema Tuning: Ein auch sehr sinnfreies Teil sind Sportluftfilter - ein offener erzeugt eher Leistungsverlust, weil er die warme Motorluft ansaugt. 
Ein Sportluftfilter im originalen Luftkasten bringts auch nicht wirklich, weil der Motor nicht entsprechend appliziert ist. Selbst in der Theorie bringt so ein Einlagenfilter höchstens 5% ^^ Sensationell.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du liest Autobild?



yep, das ist ein fetter kratzer in seinem lack.
peinlich, peinlich.... 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Autobild ist hier nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, der Test vom MX-5 gegen Mini Cooper war durchaus OK, auch von der Schreibe her, hier muss ich die AB wirklich mal loben!
> In 'normalen' dt. Vergleichstest werden die Japaner ja idR schlecht geredet und die deutschen gut.



lustig... ein test ist also gut, wenn das was man sehe möchte, auch heraukommt. du bist schon ein toller hecht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> lustig... ein test ist also gut, wenn das was man sehe möchte, auch heraukommt. du bist schon ein toller hecht.


Nö, wenn alles gleich (neutral) bewertet wird und nicht ein Fakt auf unterschiedliche Weise betrachtet wird...
Ein Sportfahrwerk ist nunmal hart und holprig, aber das ists bei allen Herstellern...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein Sportfahrwerk ist nunmal hart und holprig, aber das ists bei allen Herstellern...



Hart und holprig ist es nur wenn man es selbst bastelt oder irgendein billig Ding kauft. Ein echtes Sportfahrwerk hat noch angemessenen Restkomfort. Test mal den 11er, dann weißt du wie ein gutes Sportfahrwerk sein soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hart und holprig ist es nur wenn man es selbst bastelt oder irgendein billig Ding kauft. Ein echtes Sportfahrwerk hat noch angemessenen Restkomfort. Test mal den 11er, dann weißt du wie ein gutes Sportfahrwerk sein soll.


 
Einfach nur kürzere Federn einbauen bringt gar nichts.
Erst das Zusammenspiel mit Dämfern, Federn, Stabis macht ein gutes Fahrwerk aus.
Dann braucht man auch kein ESP. 
Porsche hat immer gute Fahrwerke gehabt, weil sie ja ein reiner Sportwagenhersteller sind.
Bei den großvolumigen Autoherstellern sieht das anderes aus. Da werden Komponenten von normalen Autos auch in Sportmodelle eingebaut (Opel hat sich da echt nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert ).
Bei meinem Auto wurde alles rausgeschmissen, Federn, Stabis, Dämpfer, Spurstange, Antriebswelle.
Den Unterschied merkt man....
Tolles Fahrverhalten, kann man mit einem Serien OPC nicht mehr vergleichen.

Hab mich mal bei einem Händler in Kiel angemeldet, ich will den neuen Focus RS probefahren.


----------



## Mosed (17. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einfach nur kürzere Federn einbauen bringt gar nichts.



Am Besten ist immer noch mit ner Säge die Originalfedern zu kürzen. 
Kürzere Federn und härter bringt schon was. Je mehr man macht, desto besser, das ist klar.

Ich hab auch ein Sportfahrweg drin - und ich kann sagen: Man merkt den schlechten Zustand manch Autobahn deutlich, wenn man mit 160 km/h über ne "Bodenwelle" donnert. ^^

Was alles gemacht wurde, weiß ich gar nicht. Das Auto haben zuerst meine Eltern gefahren und so gebraucht gekauft. Im Fahrzeugschein sind nur H+R VUH Federn eingetragen.


----------



## Zoon (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> In 'normalen' dt. Vergleichstest werden die Japaner ja idR schlecht geredet und die deutschen gut.



Audi R8 vs. Porsche Turbo und Nissan GT-R - Regenzeit - Sportscars - autobild.de

Sieht man auch hier, der Nissan GT-R ist in allen relevanten Punkten der beste und am Ende hat man es trotzdem irgendwie hingewürgt dass ein Audi gewinnt  ...


----------



## Dustin91 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Was würdet ihr mir denn als Anfängerauto empfehlen?
Zur Auswahl stehen ein Renault Megane Diesel (schon gefahren, eigtl. ganz gut, der Diesel zieht ganz gut)

und KIA Pro_cee'd (finde ich irgendwie nirgends gebraucht,noch nicht gefahren)


Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge ?
Sollte preisgünstig in der Versicherung und Unterhalt sein, aber dennoch Diesel und ordentlich Dampf (+100 PS sollten es schon sein).

Weiß zufällig einer von euch was ein BMW 320td in der Versicherung kostet?

Das Auto ist ja auch ganz akzeptabel in der Preisleistung.
Oder doch lieber eine alte 320d-Limo mit 4 Türen?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## EGThunder (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahre einen 71PS Smart ForTwo. Bin mit dem kleinen wirklich sehr zufrieden. Fahrverhalten ist erste Sahne und der Motorsound ist auch vom feinsten. 

Sound-Probe: Smart.mp3

EG

Edit: Die Ausstattung ist auch sehr gut: Panoramadach, Klimaanlage,elektrische Außenspiegel beheizbar, Regen-/Lichtsensor, Komfort-/Lichtpaket, Pioneer FH-P80BT mit Smart Soundsytem und Audio Package, Veloursfußmatten, Gepäckraumabdeckung und Raddiebstahlsicherung. Neu dazu gekommen sind Getränkehalter und Mittelarmlehne.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

1. Diesel sind nur was für Langstrecke, wenn viel Stadt gefahren wird, muss man mit vielen Defekten, insbesondere am Antriebsstrang (Kupplung insbesondere) rechnen.
2. Wieviel Geld hast denn??
Was willst haben??
3. BMW würd ich einem Anfänger (noch nicht) empfehlen...


----------



## Stormbringer (18. April 2009)

ein 320d ist alles andere als ein anfängerwagen.
selbst wenn die karre schon älter ist, hat sie ca. 150 dieselps - zuviel für nen anfänger.

warum schaust du nicht nach ner karre, die man am anfang ankratzen, verbeulen und notfalls totfahren kann - bevor du was anständiges kaufst?

was willst du den ausgeben?
mein tip: nen gebrauchten mini one d. 



EGThunder schrieb:


> Fahrverhalten ist erste Sahne und der Motorsound ist auch vom feinsten.


das ist nicht dein ernst, oder? 
ich hatte in nem leih-smart in jeder kurve schiss umgeworfen zu werden, das getriebe ist es nicht wert so genannt zu werden... und der motor stammt aus nem geschirrspüler (würde ich vermuten).


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Audi R8 vs. Porsche Turbo und Nissan GT-R - Regenzeit - Sportscars - autobild.de
> 
> Sieht man auch hier, der Nissan GT-R ist in allen relevanten Punkten der beste und am Ende hat man es trotzdem irgendwie hingewürgt dass ein Audi gewinnt ...


 
Interessant ist ja auch, dass der Audi und Porsche annähernd gleich viel kosten und der Nissan um so viel billiger ist, dass man sich für das Geld, was übrig bleibt, auch noch einen Audi TT kaufen kann.
Scheint irgendwie niemand im Bericht erwähnt zu haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wenn es gut werden soll 8000 Euro.
@ Strombringer:
Was könntest du denn als billiges Auto empfehlen, wo auch mal ne Delle nicht soooo schmerzt
Wenn ich natürlich n nettes Auto für 2000-3000 finden würde, dann wäre das auch gut.

@EGThunder:
Sorry, aber sowas kommt nicht in Frage.
Ich würde gerne, falls ich mal einen Unfall habe, auch überleben.
Das Ding hat ja praktisch keine Knautschzone.


----------



## EGThunder (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wofür wenn es einen Schutzkäfig gibt, Knautschzone ist nun mal nicht alles. Er hat vier Sterne im Crashtest bekommen. 

EG


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Scheint irgendwie niemand im Bericht erwähnt zu haben.



Such mal RX-8 gegen BMW 135i, ersterer etwa 35t€ (ohne Rabatt), letzterer *etwa 50 tausend €uro*, auch AMS oder Automobil...


----------



## CeresPK (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Dustin kaufe dir lieber erstmal ein etwas billigeres Auto
Mich schmerzt es jetzt auch sehr das ich mir gleich als Anfangsauto nen Subaru Impreza geholt habe (nein kein WRX sondern nur nen "kleinen" mit 125PS)
kauf dir etwas was günstig (nicht billig) ist und wo man sich relativ sicher drinne fühlt (jedenfalls ist Sicherheit für mich ein wichtiges Thema, und da bin ich wieder froh das ich meinem Impreza gesessen habe )

vlt nen Mazda 626
Ich glaube die von 2000 gibts schon mit 100PS für etwas unter 3000€ musste mal gucken
Aber ich glaube der Diesel von dem soll nicht so die Wonne sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> kauf dir etwas was günstig (nicht billig) ist und wo man sich relativ sicher drinne fühlt (jedenfalls ist Sicherheit für mich ein wichtiges Thema, und da bin ich wieder froh das ich meinem Impreza gesessen habe )


 
Das ist ja immer das Problem. Einerseits soll der Wagen nichts kosten, andererseits will man darin nicht ins Gras beißen.

Mich stören bei den Crashtests immer, dass nur neue Autos genommen werden.
Wie sieht es denn mit einem 10 Jahre alten Golf oder Astra aus, was können die noch aushalten im Vergleich zum damals neuen Auto oder jetzigen neuen Auto.
Blech altert nun mal, das Crashverhalten, das heute ein Auto an den Tsag legt, wird es in 10 Jahren nicht mehr haben.
Aber solche Autos werden nun mal von Fahranfängern gekauft, die haben nicht das Geld für einen Neuwagen.


----------



## CeresPK (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich sags mal so.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich ohne Schrammen aus einen Polo 6N gestiegen wäre.
Also was das angeht bin ich doch froh das ich mir den Impreza gekauft habe.
Das war auch einer der Gründe wieso ich ihn gekauft habe.
Er ist eben nunmal recht massiv gebaut
die Vorgänger von FHI haben ja nicht umsonst mal Kriegsgeräte gebaut  (FHI= Fuji Heavy Industries vetreibt PKWs unter dem Namen Subaru, STI ist ein weiteres Tochterunternehmen der FHI)


----------



## Zoon (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ein 320d ist alles andere als ein anfängerwagen.
> selbst wenn die karre schon älter ist, hat sie ca. 150 dieselps - zuviel für nen anfänger.



Zu 1: Die erste Serie 320d (ich meine den e46) hatte 136 PS, ist aber nicht zu Empfehlen weil bei dem Großteil dieser Serie der Turbo schon verheizt ist bzw. fiel diese Serie auch in die Rückrufaktion mit der Hinterachsaufhängung, der Nachfolger mit 150 PS ist da schon eher zu empfehlen, allerdings sollte der Fahrer auch hier einen gewissen Umgang mit Turbomotoren pflegen können.

Aber als Anfängerauto ist der nichts. Lieber etwas einfacheres wo der eine oder andere Parkrempler nicht so weh tut,


----------



## Adrenalize (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Also ich sags mal so.
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich ohne Schrammen aus einen Polo 6N gestiegen wäre.


Du weisst aber auch nicht, ob du mit dem Polo überhaupt in die Situation gekommen wärst. 
Natürlich steht man in einem Kleinwagen bei einem Unfall meist etwas schlechter da als mit einer größeren Schüssel. In einem Subaru Justy wirst du auch mehr zusammengefaltet als im Impreza.
Neue autos sind aber auch eklatant sicherer. die Dekra hat mal einen Golf IV gegen einen Golf II frontal crashen lassen bei 50 km/h oder so. Aus dem neuen Golf hätte man aussteigen können, aus dem alten Golf hätte man dich rausschneiden müssen. 

Als Anfängerautos bieten sich halt kleinere Wagen mit mittlerer PS-Zahl an, weil die im Unterhalt bezahlbar bleiben und weniger Sprit verbrauchen.
Was ich nicht so empfehlen kann ist der Polo 9N mit dem 3 Zylinder Motor. Der läuft rauh, ist durstig und die 65 PS oder was er hat merkt man kaum. Dann lieber einen 6N2 mit 4 Zylinder und 60 oder 75 PS, der geht gut genug. Den Facelift deswegen, weil der 6N im Innenraum hässlich ist und afaik noch keine Seitenairbags hat, der 6N2 hat welche in den Sitzen. Und er hat halt das Lupo-Cockpit, das ist wenigstens ein bisschen fetziger.
Der 9N bzw. 9N2 ist zwar wertiger in der Verarbeitung, aber die frühen Modelle haben diverse Kinderkrankheiten. Gebraucht würde ich den erst ab 2004 kaufen.

Alternativen wären Opel Corsa (wenn man sich das antun will ), Ford Fiesta, und natürlich Seat Ibiza (den finde ich optisch auch ganz nett) bzw. Skoda...
Oder man nimmt einen Japaner, Toyota Corolla, Honda Civic, Mitsu Colt etc. Wobei die teilweise dann schon Golfklasse sind.
Apropos, ein Golf wäre auch eine Idee, sehr gutmütiges Auto, war ja kein Zufall dass seinerzeit jede zweite Fahrschule einen Golf IV TD als Auto hatte.

Wenn mans ganz billig mag, geht natürlich auch ein Fiat Punto. Ich kenne einige die einen fahren und soweit auch zufrieden sind. kommt natürlich nicht an ein deutsches auto ran (eher Franzosen-Niveau), aber der wertverlust ist so groß, dass man da recht neue Modelle für wenig Geld bekommen kann, z.B. jetzt schon nen Grande Punto für 6000 oder weniger.
Geiz ist ja bekanntlich geil. 

Wenn man sich mit der Optik abfinden kann wäre ein BMW 3er Compact vielleicht auch ein Schnäppchen. Wurden zwar nicht viele verkauft von dem neueren Modell, aber es gibt Gebrauchte und die sind echte Ladenhüter, da kann man sicher sparen. Die 3er Limo verkauft sich gebraucht deutlich besser.

Was den Sprit angeht: Wenn man nicht dauernd Langstrecke fährt, würde ich sagen Benziner statt Diesel. wie schon erwähnt ist diesel im Stadtverkeher suboptimal was Verschleiß und Verbrauch angeht, und an der Tanke spart man auch kaum noch. Zudem ein Benziner oft mehr Spaß macht, Ausnahmen gibts nur wenige (BMW baut echt sportliche Diesel) und halt nicht nagelt.

Kommt natürlich auch immer an, wo man wohnt. Wenn man oft in der stadt unterwegs ist, ist ein kleiner Wagen wie Polo oder Lupo viel praktischer. Wenig Verbrauch, man findet besser Parkplätze, und für Stop and Go braucht man keine 120 PS dank blöder Ampelschaltungen.

Wenn man eher auf dem Land wohnt und viel Landstraße oder gar Autobahn fährt, ist das natürlich egal, da kann es dann ruhig auch ein größeres Auto sein.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ CeresPK:

Wo genau hattest du eigentlich deinen Wagen gekauft?
Und was fuer ein Baujahr war er?


----------



## Stormbringer (18. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Such mal RX-8 gegen BMW 135i, ersterer etwa 35t€ (ohne Rabatt), letzterer *etwa 50 tausend €uro*, auch AMS oder Automobil...



du willst doch wohl nicht den rasenmäher mit husten mit einem der besten motoren da draussen vergleichen???? der x35i ist allererste sahne und jeden cent mehr wert - aber einsicht kann man von dir sowieso nicht erwarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> du willst doch wohl nicht den rasenmäher mit husten mit einem der besten motoren da draussen vergleichen???? der x35i ist allererste sahne und jeden cent mehr wert - aber einsicht kann man von dir sowieso nicht erwarten.


 
Der RX8 und der BMW sprechen meiner Meinung nach eine völlig andere Klientel an.
Kein Fahrer eines 135i würde je einen RX8 fahren wollen, genauso wird kein Madza Fahrer so eine langweilige Karre wie den BMW haben wollen.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ist schon jemand in nem M6 mitgefahren, oder sogar selber gefahren?
Das Ding soll ja eine ziemliche Granate sein.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Und ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Ich bin in einem Mercedes S500 AMG mitgefahren,
finde aber nirgends genau das Modell.
Es war auf jeden Fall eine neuere S-Klasse (Jahr 2000+)

Der Wagen hatte 200000 Kilometer und kostete 16000 Euro.
Der Typ hat irgendwas von 500 PS gelabert, und ich will halt wissen ob das stimmt.

Ich kann mich noch an den Innenraum erinnern.
An der Decke war ein längliches Lichtmodul das gelb leuchtete.
Jeweils rechts und links so eine kurze gelbe Leuchtröhre.
Die Tür war wie gepolstert und mit Leder bezogen.
Außerdem war ein Navi an Bord mit dem man auch telefonieren, simsen, etc. konnte.

Ich schätze mal 4-5 Sekunden von 0-100 Km/h und ein unglaublicher Sound


Ich hab nirgends genau so einen gefunden der so aussah wie der in dem ich mitgefahren bin.
Ich glaube die Heckscheinwerfer sahen ungefähr so aus.
Wobei es auch genau das sein könnte.
Nur auf der Seite finde ich keine Leistungsangaben.
http://www.la-strada.biz/images/tuning/76_W211_m19z_BBS_CH_klein.jpg


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ist schon jemand in nem M6 mitgefahren, oder sogar selber gefahren?
> Das Ding soll ja eine ziemliche Granate sein.
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> ...



S 500 ?

Guck die doch ma durch

AutoScout24: Suchergebnis

@ BMW der hat laut den Angabne hier 507PS das sollte ordentlich nach vorne treiben


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> S 500 ?
> 
> 
> 
> @ BMW der hat laut den Angabne hier 507PS das sollte ordentlich nach vorne treiben


Jo, das weiß ich ja.
Ich wollt nur wissen ob jemand das Teil schon einmal in Aktion erlebt hat


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Such mal RX-8 gegen BMW 135i, ersterer etwa 35t€ (ohne Rabatt), letzterer *etwa 50 tausend €uro*, auch AMS oder Automobil...



Ich will ja nicht behaupten das du nicht runden könntest aber die Grundpreise der beiden Autos sehene wie folgt aus:

RX8 (170 kW): ab 36.600,- Euro
135i (225 kW): ab 39.850,- Euro

Insofern liegen nicht etwa 15.000,- Euro zwischen den Fahrzeugen wie von dir sugeriert sondern nur 3.250,- Euro. Und diese Differenz egalisiert sich aller spätestens beim Wiederverkauf. Von den 75 PS die der BMW mehr hat, die sich wesentlich besser abrufen lassen, vom geringeren Spritverbrauch, vom wesentlich geringeren Öl Verbrauch, etc ... ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## CeresPK (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der BMW hat aber eine längere Aufpreisliste und beim Mazda ist bestimmt schon einiges Serienmäßig dabei


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> du willst doch wohl nicht den rasenmäher mit husten mit einem der besten motoren da draussen vergleichen???? der x35i ist allererste sahne und jeden cent mehr wert - aber einsicht kann man von dir sowieso nicht erwarten.


Öhm, allein schon der Preis, den man für diese Autos aufn Tisch packen muss, macht einen Vergleich der beiden nicht sinnvoll...

Ich find das sind beides Autos, die man nicht miteinander vergleichen muss oder sollte...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der RX8 und der BMW sprechen meiner Meinung nach eine völlig andere Klientel an.
> Kein Fahrer eines 135i würde je einen RX8 fahren wollen, genauso wird kein Madza Fahrer so eine langweilige Karre wie den BMW haben wollen.


Genau so schauts aus, das sind beides Autos, die nicht unbedingt um die gleiche Kundschaft buhlen.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht behaupten das du nicht runden könntest aber die Grundpreise der beiden Autos sehene wie folgt aus:
> 
> RX8 (170 kW): ab 36.600,- Euro
> 135i (225 kW): ab 39.850,- Euro
> ...


Xenon, Leder, Bose Soundsystem mit CD-Wechsler, elektrischer Fahrersitz, 18 Zoll Felgen, Nebelscheinwerfer,  LSD, Tempomat auch alles mit dabei?

Oder vergleichst du hier einen gut ausgestatteten Japaner mit einem Basis Deutschen, der nichtmal Ansatzweise die Ausstattung mitbringt und ausstattungsbereinigt eben doch 20t€ teurer ist?!

Uups...


----------



## bobby (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

stefan payne kennst dich ja gut aus kommst du aus der branche?????


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bobby schrieb:


> stefan payne kennst dich ja gut aus kommst du aus der branche?????



Kann man so nicht unbedingt sagen, einige der Jungs die hier unterwegs sind kennen sich relativ gut aus, aber trotzdem ist das hier kein Profi-Autoclub. 
Und jetzt sagen, dass sich bestimmte (in diesem Falle Stefan Payne) besonders gut auskennen, kann man auf keinen Fall. Jeder hat seine Spezialgebiete und seine Schwaechen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ganz genau, ich interessiere mich halt für einige Autos, aber nicht (so sehr) für andere, informiere mich aber in allen Richtungen und bin sehr technik interessiert.

Die Schwachstellen meines aktuellen und auch des alten Autos sind mir z.B. recht gut bekannt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz genau, ich interessiere mich halt für einige Autos, aber nicht (so sehr) für andere, informiere mich aber in allen Richtungen und bin sehr technik interessiert.


 
Ich interessiere mich auch für viele Dinge und wenn man mitreden will, muss man sich informieren, geht ja auch nicht anders.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Schwachstellen meines aktuellen und auch des alten Autos sind mir z.B. recht gut bekannt...


 
Was macht eigentlich der weiße Turbo?
Hast du den schon wieder so hinbekommen, wie du es wolltest?


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Einige Fragen zum Thema Gebrauchtwagen-Kauf:

1.) Ist so ein Angebot glaubhaft? Klick Mich

2.) Wie sieht es denn mit Angeboten aus, die den Zusatz "Mwst. ausweisbar" tragen? Sollte man eher einen Bogen um diese machen, da es sich womoeglich um ehemalige Leih-Wagen bzw. Firmenwagen handelt?

3.) Wie stehtes denn um ca. 8 Jahre Autos mit gut 100k - 150k Kilometern? Kann man da unbesorgt zugreifen, oder sollte man dann lieber auf Groesse/ Marke verzichten, aber neuere bzw. Autos mit weniger Kilometern nehmen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für viele Dinge und wenn man mitreden will, muss man sich informieren, geht ja auch nicht anders.


Genau und wenn man schon 2 Autos miteinander verleichen möchte, sollte man sich die beiden erstmal anschauen!

Auch und insbesondere was die Standardausstattung der jeweiligen Gefährte ist, aber auch der Preis!
Es macht absolut keinen Sinn, ein Auto, das 50t€ kostet, aber nix mitbringt, gegen ein vollausgestattetes Auto für 40t€ (oder gar 35t€) zu vergleichen, da der Kundenkreis ein ganz anderer ist - allein schon aufgrund des Preises...

Gerade wenn man ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Gefährt wie den RX-8 nimmt, muss man schon den Konkurenten so konfigurieren, das die Ausstattung halbwegs vergleichbar sind.

Den RX8 gibts z.B. nicht mit ohne Klimaautomatik, beim 135i kostets extra (1,540€), ab Werk ist nur eine Klimaanlage drin, erstes ups.
Den RX8 High Power gibts nicht ohne Leder Sport-Sitze, mit Heizung, das ganze wohl auch elektrisch verstellbar, kostet beim 135i extra (Stoff/Leder 400€, Sportsitze gibts immerhin Serienmäßig)
Den RX8 High Power gibts nur mit 18" Felgen, kostet beim 135i extra (~600€)
Den RX8 High Power gibts nicht ohne Tempomaten, kostet beim 135i extra (280€)
CD-Wechsler gibts beim RX8 auch Serienmäßig, kostet beim 135i 430€.

Ich glaub, ich muss nicht weiter machen, oder?!
Bisher sind wir bei 3250€ Aufpreis...


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich der weiße Turbo?
> Hast du den schon wieder so hinbekommen, wie du es wolltest?


Die steht gerad vor der Tür und wartet auf ihren nächsten Einsatz 

Und auch neuen Auspuff sowie neue Reifen...


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Frage:
> Ist so ein Angebot glaubhaft?
> Klick Mich


Ja, durchaus.
Das Auto ist schon 10 Jahre alt und V8 sind eigentlich nicht gefragt.

Wobei ich hier eher 'nen Lexus, Benz oder BMW nehmen würde, die haben den Antrieb auf der rechten Achse, die Gewichtsverteilung ist idR auch besser, was sich in einem besseren Fahrverhalten äußert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Einige Fragen zum Thema Gebrauchtwagen-Kauf:
> 
> 1.) Ist so ein Angebot glaubhaft? Klick Mich
> 
> 2.) Wie sieht es denn mit Angeboten aus, die den Zusatz "Mwst. ausweisbar" tragen? Sollte man eher einen Bogen um diese machen, da es sich womoeglich um ehemalige Leih-Wagen bzw. Firmenwagen handelt?


 
Die Laufleistung von nur 125.000km finde ich jetzt etwas wenig.
Würde mich doch stutzig machen, wenn man mit so einem Auto nur 10.000km im Jahr gefahren ist. 
Oder er wurde im Winter nie bewegt und kommt dann auf 20.000km im Jahr, aber dann würde das da stehen.
Der S8 ist eine Schnellfahrerkarre. Ich will nicht wissen, was da alles gemacht werde muss, damit der wieder richtig läuft.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Laufleistung von nur 125.000km finde ich jetzt etwas wenig.
> Würde mich doch stutzig machen, wenn man mit so einem Auto nur 10.000km im Jahr gefahren ist.
> Oder er wurde im Winter nie bewegt und kommt dann auf 20.000km im Jahr, aber dann würde das da stehen.
> Der S8 ist eine Schnellfahrerkarre. Ich will nicht wissen, was da alles gemacht werde muss, damit der wieder richtig läuft.



Also du meinst, dass das Angebot eher unglaubhaft ist, und dass man den S8 sowieso nicht gebraucht kaufen sollte, weil er hoechstwahrscheinlich starken Verschleiss aufweisen wird?


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also du meinst, dass das Angebot eher unglaubhaft ist, und dass man den S8 sowieso nicht gebraucht kaufen sollte, weil er hoechstwahrscheinlich starken Verschleiss aufweisen wird?





> defekt.Fahrzeug



Aus der Beschreibung


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also du meinst, dass das Angebot eher unglaubhaft ist, und dass man den S8 sowieso nicht gebraucht kaufen sollte, weil er hoechstwahrscheinlich starken Verschleiss aufweisen wird?


 
Keine Ahnung, ich finde es nur merkwürdig, dass ein Langstreckenauto wie der S8 so wenig runter hat.
Und das mit einem Vorbesitzer.
Konnte der sich den Unterhalt von dem Auto nicht leisten, oder was?


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> 1.) Ist so ein Angebot glaubhaft? Klick Mich


Ist möglich, der Verkauf läuft ja von Privat, laut angabe des händlers. Also null Gewährleistung, Gebrauchtwagengarantie oder sonstiges. Liefe der Wagen offziell übern Händlern, wäre er teurer.


> 2.) Wie sieht es denn mit Angeboten aus, die den Zusatz "Mwst. ausweisbar" tragen? Sollte man eher einen Bogen um diese machen, da es sich womoeglich um ehemalige Leih-Wagen bzw. Firmenwagen handelt?


Nein, afaik nicht. Mwst ausweisbar bedeutet, dass dein Gegenüber ein gewerblicher Verkäufer ist. Bist du selbstständiger Unternehmer oder so kannst du die Mwst. beim Finanzamt geltend machen und so Kohle sparen, das geht aber nur, wenn sie ausgewiesen wurde. ein Privatverkäufer kann auf Rechnung keine Mwst. ausweisen, soweit ich weiß.
Demnach sollte die Floskel nur bei Händlerangeboten auftauchen, ist aber wohl nur bei Geschäftswagen interessant.


> 3.) Wie stehtes denn um ca. 8 Jahre Autos mit gut 100k - 150k Kilometern? Kann man da unbesorgt zugreifen, oder sollte man dann lieber auf Groesse/ Marke verzichten, aber neuere bzw. Autos mit weniger Kilometern nehmen?


Alter spielt bei Versicherung und Steuer durchaus eine Rolle, weil neuere Autos als sicherer und umweltverträglicher gelten. darüber hinaus ist es natürlich sehr von der Marke abhängig, was auf dich zukommt, bzw. vom Modell und seinen Eigenheiten (wenn z.B. oft bei ca 100t km der Luftmengenmesser verreckt, hat so ein Auto dann einen neuen drin, oder aber er wird vielleicht bald ausfallen). spielt auch eine Rolle bei Bremsen etc. Klötze sind z.B. alle 80t km oder so fällig, Scheiben normalerweise erst bei 130t. Aber ich rate die Zahlen jetzt auch nur, genau weiß ichs nicht. Hängt auch von der Fahrweise ab.
Da muss man bei Gebrauchten halt etwas drauf achten, besonders, wenn der TÜV nicht frisch ist. Weil die Händler solche Sachen dann oft nicht austauschen lassen. Da muss man etwas auf Zack sein, sonst zahlt man soviel, oder freut sich über ein vermeintliches Schnäppchen, und 3 Monate nach Kauf darf man für 1000 EUR in die Werkstatt. Daher immer drauf achten, wie alt Bremsen, Reifen, Kupplung usw sind.

Einige Händler bieten natürlich auch Gebrauchte mit Gutachten an, von ADAC oder Dekra. Man kann als Käufer auch selber eins machen, aber macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn man sich zu 99% sicher ist das auto zu nehmen. In einem Gutachten wird halt auch auf verdeckten Rost und verdeckte Mängel geschaut.

Und bei 80-100t km ggf. auch nachfragen, wo das auto gefahren wurde. Ein Auto mit 80t km Langstrecke ist immer besser ins Schuss als eines, das die Kilometerzahl im Stadtverkehr oder bei 10 minütigen Einkaufssprints absolviert hat.
Aber mit Langstrecke schafft ein Auto durchaus 300t-400t km oder mehr in seinem Leben, wenn er ordentlich behandelt wird.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Aus der Beschreibung


Da steht Heckrollo defekt, auch wenn die Punktion des Verkäufers suboptimal ist.
Das auto selbst fährt wohl noch. Aber der S8 ist ein Euro-Grab wenns ums Tanken geht, und Steuer und Versicherung werden bei der Edelkarre auch happig sein. Und jeder, der soviel Geld hat, kauft sich keinen derart alten Bock zum Angeben.

Das alles macht ihn wohl eher zum Ladenhüter.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, das war wohl etwas uebermuetig von mir, da ernsthaft nach einem S8 zu gucken.. 

Naja, da ich mir aber demnaechst (hoffentlich) mein erstes Auto zulegen darf, fange ich halt jetzt an, mich mit dem Zeug zu beschaeftigen, und da schaut man natuerlich auch mal nach grossen Kisten. 
Ach, ich weiss nicht..
Vermutlich werde ich am Ende irgend so eine billige, 3-5 Jahre alte Japaner-Kiste nehmen muessen, aber das weiss ich wirklich noch nicht.
Im Moment reizen mich Pick-Ups so wieder dieser hier sehr, allerdings ist dann natuerlich auch wieder eine ganze Menge Geld, der Verbrauch etc..
Zutrauern wuerde ich es mir schon, da haette ich kein Problem mit. Natuerlich waere es optimaler, mit irgendetwas kleinerem und billigerem anzufangen, aber meine Guete, ich werde mein bestes geben, das Teil nicht zu schrotten, und wenn es trotzdem aufgrund von Eigenverschulden passiert, Schicksal. Alles andere duerfte die Versicherung schliesslich zahlen.
Andererseits waere ich auch mit etwas kleinerem ala Lancer oder eben sowas wie CeresPK's Impreza zufrieden - ist billiger und hat geringeren Verbrauch. Da finde ich allerdings kein Auto, dass mich wirklich anspricht und bei dem ich mir vorstellen kann, es jeden Tag zu fahren..
Es ist kompliziert..

Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen fuer ein erstes Fahrzeug?
Oder vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps, die ich beachten sollte?


----------



## Stormbringer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



bobby schrieb:


> stefan payne kennst dich ja gut aus kommst du aus der branche?????


tut er nicht - er beweist das ja jeden tag hier.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> tut er nicht - er beweist das ja jeden tag hier.



Definitiv  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Xenon, Leder, Bose Soundsystem mit CD-Wechsler, elektrischer Fahrersitz, 18 Zoll Felgen, Nebelscheinwerfer,  LSD, Tempomat auch alles mit dabei?
> 
> Oder vergleichst du hier einen gut ausgestatteten Japaner mit einem Basis Deutschen, der nichtmal Ansatzweise die Ausstattung mitbringt und ausstattungsbereinigt eben doch 20t€ teurer ist?!



Der Japaner ist nicht halb so gut ausgestattet wie du hier mal wieder veruschst dar zu stellen.

Die elektrischen Sitze sind ein elektrischer Fahrersitz.
Das Xenon, ist wirklich nur Xenon, nicht wie bei BMW seit etwa 10 Jahren BiXenon.
Der CD-Wechsler, weil das Ding keine Festplatte hat und auch keine modernen Speichermedien lesen kann.
Und und und ..........

Insofern bekommst du nie eine vergleichbare Ebene. Da man entweder eine vollkommen unterschiedliche Ausstattung hat. Oder der BMW das neueste vom neuesten bietet während der RX8 nur auf dem Niveau eines etwa 10 Jahre alten BMWs zu halten ist (ungelifteteter E46).
Oder versuch doch mal moderne Features wie Telematik, rSAP oder Kurvenlicht für den Mazda zu bestellen.

Aber wie man sich dreht und wendet. Lass Austattung Austattung sein. Der 306 PS BiTurbo arbeitet in Regionen die ein RX8 nie erreichen wird. Mal abgesehen davon das er im Mittel wohl 2 bis 5 Liter weniger Sprit nimmt, je nach Fahrweise.
Insofern würde sogar ich als Technikfreak lieber einen leeren 135er fahren als einen mit allen 3 Extras () augestatteten RX8. Denn was nützt einem die "beste" Austattung wenn der Motor die Wurst nicht vom Brot zieht?


----------



## Stormbringer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wie man sich dreht und wendet. Lass Austattung Austattung sein. Der 306 PS BiTurbo arbeitet in Regionen die ein RX8 nie erreichen wird. Mal abgesehen davon das er im Mittel wohl 2 bis 5 Liter weniger Sprit nimmt, je nach Fahrweise.
> Insofern würde sogar ich als Technikfreak lieber einen leeren 135er fahren als einen mit allen 3 Extras () augestatteten RX8. Denn was nützt einem die "beste" Austattung wenn der Motor die Wurst nicht vom Brot zieht?



sehe ich genauso, auch wenn ich ihn nicht haben wollte (spritverbrauch), der 135 ist das maß der klasse. ein 135d wäre klasse. 
das der rx8 säuft wie ein loch hat er natürlich ausgelassen - passt ihm nicht in den kram. das verhältnis sprit/leistung ist reichlich schlecht.

ich finde es auch immer wieder lustig, das wegwerfprodukte wie cd-wechsler immer noch als ausstattungsrelevant gehandhabt werden. das ding schluckt doch nur platz an bord. 

nochwas: ich sehe eigentlich nur einen japsen der dem 135 das wasser reichen kann, und das ist der 370z - auch wenn ich noch nicht weiss og das geliftete (?) modell mir noch gefällt - dazu muss ich ihn erstmal auf der strasse sehen.


----------



## k-b (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> tut er nicht - er beweist das ja jeden tag hier.


Hab mich schon vom Orginalspruch weggeschmissen, aber der hier made my day


----------



## k-b (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Übrigens der X6M wurde zum beliebtesten deutschen SUV (obwohl er keiner ist^^) gewählt! 
Vote On Your Favorite Modern & Powerful German SUV

Super Auto, das möcht ich auch gern haben. Ist der erste SUV der mich optisch anspricht. Wobei der neue X5 nun auch hübsch ist, die Rückleuchten haben das bisherige Model etwas bieder gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Übrigens der X6M wurde zum beliebtesten deutschen SUV (obwohl er keiner ist^^) gewählt!
> Vote On Your Favorite Modern & Powerful German SUV
> 
> Super Auto, das möcht ich auch gern haben. Ist der erste SUV der mich optisch anspricht. Wobei der neue X5 nun auch hübsch ist, die Rückleuchten haben das bisherige Model etwas bieder gemacht.


 
Die Karre ist doch absolut hässlich, wie kann man den hübsch finden. 
Außerdem halte ich solche Autos eh für völlig überflüssig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Karre ist doch absolut hässlich, wie kann man den hübsch finden.
> Außerdem halte ich solche Autos eh für völlig überflüssig.



Hässlich ja. Überflüssig ganz sicher nicht. Überflüssig sind nur Autos welche niemand kauft. Aber was der Kunde will, muss er auch kaufen können.


----------



## k-b (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Aber generell: Geht es euch auch so, dass in den Rücklichtern die Seele eines Autos liegt?
Ob ich ein Auto mag, machen die Rücklichter zu 90% aus. Die restlichen 10% macht die Gesamterscheinung aus.
Und von den Rücklichtern her, würd ich momentan JEDEN BMW der neusten Auflage kaufen  Freue mich schon extrem auf den neuen 5er, glaub der wird richtig Hammer - was bis jetzt unter den Erlkönig-Abdeckungen durchscheint.. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hässlich ja. Überflüssig ganz sicher nicht. Überflüssig sind nur Autos welche niemand kauft. Aber was der Kunde will, muss er auch kaufen können.


 
Dann bist du auch der Meinung, dass es einen Markt für Autos mit 5000PS gibt?
Denn auch das würde ja einer kaufen. 
Oder Raketenautos, obwohl es da schon schwieriger wird mit dem Ausfahren.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Andererseits waere ich auch mit etwas kleinerem ala Lancer oder eben sowas wie CeresPK's Impreza zufrieden - ist billiger und hat geringeren Verbrauch. Da finde ich allerdings kein Auto, dass mich wirklich anspricht und bei dem ich mir vorstellen kann, es jeden Tag zu fahren..
> Es ist kompliziert..


Den Impreza finde ich auch gut, aber südlich des Weißwurstäquators findet man ihn irgendwie nur als Kombi, und da gefällt er mir nicht. die Stufenheckvariante wie CeresPK sie hat bietet hier keiner gebraucht an. 


> Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen fuer ein erstes Fahrzeug?
> Oder vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps, die ich beachten sollte?


Was hälst du von einem 3er BMW? Der E46 ist ein schöne Limosine, wie ich finde, und auch der Kombi gefällt, wenn man öfters viel Platz braucht.
Wenn du mutig bist, hol dir einen Alfa 147. Oder gleich den GTA mit dem V6 und den verchromten Ansaugrohren. Bella Machina!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was hälst du von einem 3er BMW? Der E46 ist ein schöne Limosine, wie ich finde, und auch der Kombi gefällt, wenn man öfters viel Platz braucht.
> Wenn du mutig bist, hol dir einen Alfa 147. Oder gleich den GTA mit dem V6 und den verchromten Ansaugrohren. Bella Machina!


 
Ich wusste nicht, dass Whoosaas Eltern Millionäre sind.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass Whoosaas Eltern Millionäre sind.


Der GTA kostet gebraucht nicht mehr als der Pickup, den er da rausgesucht hat. Liegt im Bereich 10.000 bis 16.000 EUR ca, je nach Fahrzeug. Dafür muss man kein Millionär sein. 

3er BMW wäre aber vernünftiger und hätte Heckantrieb, kann je nach Modell aber sogar teurer werden.


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Man sieht es doch auch in der aktuellen Pannenstatistik.
Autos aus welchem Land sind fast immer auf den vorderen/auf dem ersten Platz


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann bist du auch der Meinung, dass es einen Markt für Autos mit 5000PS gibt?
> Denn auch das würde ja einer kaufen.



Sicher. Ich finde starke Autos super. Andere haben dafür riesige Häuser und benötigen dafür mehr kW/h Energie um diese zu heizen und zu kühlen. Insofern würde ich mich nie auf das schmale Brett begeben und irgendjemand vorschreiben was ihm zu gefallen hat und was nicht. Geschweige denn zu beurteilen was überflüssig ist und was nicht. Denn sonst würde man wenn man diesen (Zensur) Gedanken zu Ende denkt darauf kommen das eine Höhle und ein paar Beeren und Nüsse zum leben reichen.


----------



## CeresPK (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Andererseits waere ich auch mit etwas kleinerem ala Lancer oder eben sowas *wie CeresPK's Impreza* zufrieden - *ist billiger und hat geringeren Verbrauch. *Da finde ich allerdings kein Auto, dass mich wirklich anspricht und bei dem ich mir vorstellen kann, es jeden Tag zu fahren..
> Es ist kompliziert..
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen für ein erstes Fahrzeug?
> Oder vielleicht irgendwelche Tipps, die ich beachten sollte?


naja das möchte ich jetzt so nicht sagen mit dem geringen Verbrauch des Imprezas (außer 10 Liter auf 100km ist für dich wenig aber irgendwie vermisse ich das Tanken jetzt schon extrem, denn es fällt dank des kleinen 50L Tanks kaum auf wenn du an der Tanke bezahlst)

Versicherung bei einem Impreza ist auch sehr teuer weil er kaum gefahren wird auf deutschen Straßen 

Ich glaube die Versicherngs-Klassen sind:
HP:20
TK:21
VK:22

nen Lancer ist da schon eher erschwinglich 
und dank des nichtvorhandenen Allrads auch nicht so ein Schluckspecht
die Motoren von Mitubishi sind glaube ich auch relativ sparsam und laufruhig, für normale Reihenmotoren.
Auch wenn man einem Lancer nicht so seine Rallygene ansieht weil der EVO ja nen komplett anderes Auto ist
Wieso gibts beim EVO eigentlich noch den süßen Vornamen Lancer?
Der EVO hat doch nichts mehr mit dem Lancer zu tun (außer Heckklappe und Rückleuchten)


----------



## Mosed (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann bist du auch der Meinung, dass es einen Markt für Autos mit 5000PS gibt?
> Oder Raketenautos



Kommt eigentlich auf das Selbe hinaus. Mit einem Hubkolbenmotor kommst du nicht auf 5000PS mit einer gewünschten Lebenserwartung von mind. 150.000 km. (für einen PKW-Motor mit den entsprechenden Drehzahlen usw.)

Wo gibt es überhaupt 5000PS? Dragster? Die Motoren halten ja mit Glück einen Sprint.

Der Bugatti Veyron mit seinen 1001 PS (es sind mehr, 1050 oder so, die 1001 sind Marketing) ist schon krass, aber es sind auch 16 Zylinder und auf Volllast läuft der Motor mit Lambda 0,65 (!!), damit er nicht überhitzt. Daraus resultiert ein Spritverbrauch von 100l/100km (nein, kein Rechtschreibfehler ). Wenn du 400 km/h fährst brauchste recht schnell ne Tankstelle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich auf das Selbe hinaus. Mit einem Hubkolbenmotor kommst du nicht auf 5000PS mit einer gewünschten Lebenserwartung von mind. 150.000 km. (für einen PKW-Motor mit den entsprechenden Drehzahlen usw.)


 
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie langlebig ein Ferrari F50 ist, aber bei solchen Autos geht man eh davon aus, dass sie selten gefahren werden.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wo gibt es überhaupt 5000PS? Dragster? Die Motoren halten ja mit Glück einen Sprint.


 
Jo, Dragster haben so viel Leistung, allerdings nicht mit normalen Benzin. Die Motoren werden so heiß, dass normales Benzin vorher zünden würde, eine kontrollierte Verbrennung ist nicht mehr möglich.
Jep, Dragster Motoren halten nicht wirklich lange, aber was kostet es, sie standfester zu machen?



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Bugatti Veyron mit seinen 1001 PS (es sind mehr, 1050 oder so, die 1001 sind Marketing) ist schon krass, aber es sind auch 16 Zylinder und auf Volllast läuft der Motor mit Lambda 0,65 (!!), damit er nicht überhitzt. Daraus resultiert ein Spritverbrauch von 100l/100km (nein, kein Rechtschreibfehler ). Wenn du 400 km/h fährst brauchste recht schnell ne Tankstelle.


 
Jo, jo 1l pro km, habe ich auch gelesen, sehr lustig, aber trotzdem gibt es Leute, die das Auto haben wollen.
Aber anderes rum gesehen, hat jemand nach so einem Auto gefragt, sodass es gebaut werden musste?
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Bugatti Veyron mit seinen 1001 PS (es sind mehr, 1050 oder so, die 1001 sind Marketing) ist schon krass, aber es sind auch 16 Zylinder und auf Volllast läuft der Motor mit Lambda 0,65 (!!), damit er nicht überhitzt. Daraus resultiert ein Spritverbrauch von 100l/100km (nein, kein Rechtschreibfehler ). Wenn du 400 km/h fährst brauchste recht schnell ne Tankstelle.


Laut Top Gear hält beim Veyron unter Vollgas der Benzinvorrat 12 min, die Reifen 14min, insofern ist das mit dem Benzin nicht so schlimm.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk1t6S737Cs

Das ab 6:24 meine ich.


----------



## Zoon (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Einige Fragen zum Thema Gebrauchtwagen-Kauf:
> 
> 1.) Ist so ein Angebot glaubhaft? Klick Mich



Joa so Luxuskarossen für so nen Kleinwagenpreis sind immer reizend. Denk aber daran der Unterhalt ist nach wievor Luxusklassenstandard its und wenn dir bei den Audi einer reinfährt wirds teuer (Vollalukarosserie!).

Gute Faustregel bei den Kisten: habe mindestens das 2fache des Kaufpreises auf dem Konto.


----------



## roadgecko (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Laut Top Gear hält beim Veyron unter Vollgas der Benzinvorrat 12 min, die Reifen 14min, insofern ist das mit dem Benzin nicht so schlimm.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk1t6S737Cs
> 
> Das ab 6:24 meine ich.



 Was soll man mit so einem Auto wo der Tank nach 12min leer ist und die Reifen nach 14min Platt. 14 ZylindeR ??? Kein Wunder das ist ja ein Schiffsmotor


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Japaner ist nicht halb so gut ausgestattet wie du hier mal wieder veruschst dar zu stellen.


Und dennoch hat er in der Grundausstattung wesentlich mehr an Board wie der BMW, der ja fast garnix hat.

Von daher ists völlig unsinnig, einfach die Listenpreise ohne irgendwelche Extras zu vergleichen!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die elektrischen Sitze sind ein elektrischer Fahrersitz.


Er ist beim RX-8 HP Standardmäßig vorhanden und beim BMW (in der Grundausstattung) nicht, wenn man das haben will, muss man Geld zahlen.
Ob das denn nun besser ist oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Xenon, ist wirklich nur Xenon, nicht wie bei BMW seit etwa 10 Jahren BiXenon.


Und?
Dennoch hat der BMW 135i das nicht Serienmäßig, musst also auch hier Aufpreis zahlen, damit du Xenon bekommst...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der CD-Wechsler, weil das Ding keine Festplatte hat und auch keine modernen Speichermedien lesen kann.


Eine weitere, schwache Ausrede...
Abgesehen davon ist das Mazda Radio modular, da kannst also den einen oder anderen EInschub, z.B. für MP3, reintun.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und und und ..........


Viele andere Dinge, die der BMW ab Werk nicht hat, der Mazda aber schon.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern bekommst du nie eine vergleichbare Ebene.


Doch, halbwegs.

Auf jeden Fall ists wesentlich sinniger die Autos so zu konfigurieren, das alle etwa das gleiche drin haben, alles andere ist völliger schwachsinn.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da man entweder eine vollkommen unterschiedliche Ausstattung hat.


Tja, dann hätte man aber auch einen Preis, der etwa dem entspricht, was ich angegeben hab, also ~35t€ für den Mazda und ~50t€ für den BMW, aber kann ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf, was?!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oder der BMW das neueste vom neuesten bietet während der RX8 nur auf dem Niveau eines etwa 10 Jahre alten BMWs zu halten ist (ungelifteteter E46).


Hast du auch mal Argumente oder nur billige Flames, die höchstens deinem persönlichen Empfinden entsprechen, aber bei weitem kein Faktum sind?!

Zumal ich den Innenraum bei den aktuelleren BMWs nicht gerade toll finde...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oder versuch doch mal moderne Features wie Telematik, rSAP oder Kurvenlicht für den Mazda zu bestellen.


Warum sagst du nicht einfach, das der Mazda wesentlich günstiger und besser ausgestattet ist?!

Warum versuchst du zwanghaft, irgendwas so hinzureden, wie du es gern hättest?!

Es geht hier einfach darum, das der Mazda RX8 ab Werk, weitaus besser ausgestattet ist, denn der BMW 135i, der in dem AMS (oder Automobil) Test getestet wurde.


Aber wart mal, wir drehen das ganze mal um und testen einen 36.800€ BMW 520i gegen einen 84.850€ teuren Lexus LS; mal schauen wer gewinnt, laut dir ist das ja ein fairer Vergleich.
Oder einen 60t€ teuren Lexus GS, ist ja laut dir genauso fair.

Oder etwa doch nicht??
Sollt man vielleicht die Ausstattung und den Preis des Autos bei einer Vergleichbarkeit auch berücksichtigen und auf eine nicht allzu große Differenz beider Fahrzeuge (bei möglichst vergleichbarer Ausstattung!) achten??


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wie man sich dreht und wendet. Lass Austattung Austattung sein. Der 306 PS BiTurbo arbeitet in Regionen die ein RX8 nie erreichen wird. Mal abgesehen davon das er im Mittel wohl 2 bis 5 Liter weniger Sprit nimmt, je nach Fahrweise.


Auch hier redest du den Test schön, denn erstens ist die Zielgruppe eine andere, zum anderen die Ausstattung des RX8 und dann ist der Preis des 135i deutlich höher.
Wie schon gesagt, ~35t€ gegen ~50t€...

Oder würdest du behaupten, ein BMW 520i Käufer interessiert sich für einen Lexus GS450h oder Lexus GS450h Käufer für einen BMW 520i?!
I don't think so...

Eher interessiert sich ein BMW 523i Käufer für einen Lexus IS250 - oder umgekehrt...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern würde sogar ich als Technikfreak lieber einen leeren 135er fahren als einen mit allen 3 Extras () augestatteten RX8. Denn was nützt einem die "beste" Austattung wenn der Motor die Wurst nicht vom Brot zieht?


Warum bist nicht wenigstens ehrlich und sagst die Wahrheit??

Statt irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Argumente vorzuschieben...


----------



## Mosed (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

16 Zylinder bitte! 
Es ist ein W16 - genau genommen 2 VR8 "zusammengegossen". Kein klassischer W-Motor.

Das mit dem Spritverbrauch habe ich das erste Mal gehört, als wir von der Uni aus bei Schrick waren, die den Motor entwickelt haben - das hat doch erstaunen hervorgerufen.

Der Markt für so ein Auto war da - sonst wär es nicht entwickelt worden. Aber das Teil ist eh ein Prestigeobjekt. Das wird gekauft und in einen beheizten Raum geparkt.

Ein Ferrari F50 hat aber keine 5000PS, sondern "nur" 520PS.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 16 Zylinder bitte!
> Es ist ein W16 - genau genommen 2 VR8 "zusammengegossen". Kein klassischer W-Motor.


Stimmt, ein W-Motor besteht ja auch aus 3 Reihenmotoren zusammen...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Markt für so ein Auto war da - sonst wär es nicht entwickelt worden. Aber das Teil ist eh ein Prestigeobjekt. Das wird gekauft und in einen beheizten Raum geparkt.


Naja, ein Markt war nicht wirklich vorhanden, zumal die Entwicklungskosten ja auch 'etwas hoch' waren...
Sprich hier hat VW massig Geld ausm Fenster geschmissen, das anderweitig besser angelegt wäre - z.B. in einer Werkstattmaßnahme, die die 2l TDI Motoren haltbar macht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein Ferrari F50 hat aber keine 5000PS, sondern "nur" 520PS.


 
Ein Dragster hat so viel, zumindest die Top Fuel Klasse. 
Ein normales Straßenauto könnte mit soviel Kraft nicht mal geradeaus fahren, die Antriebsache würde bei dem Drehmoment abreißen.


----------



## Fabian (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wieviel Nm Drehmoment hatte nochmal der R8 V12 TDI?
Waren das 1000 nm?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, 500PS und 1000NM, laut Web...


----------



## Mosed (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein W-Motor besteht ja auch aus 3 Reihenmotoren zusammen...



Der klassische W-Motor hat 3 Zylinderbänke. Der W16 des Bugatti hat 4 Zylinderreihen. Von der Form her ist es wie 2 VR8 - darauf habe ich angespielt. 
Die Bezeichnung W16 ist daher nach Definition nicht richtig. Auch die Anbindung der Pleuel an die Kurbelwelle entspricht nicht der eines klassischen W-Motors. (Was natürlich auch nicht geht bei 4 anstatt 3 zylinderreihen)
So wie VW ihre VR6 ja mittlerweile auch als V6 bezeichnet, obwohl es nach Definition keine V-Motoren sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

W-Motor ? Wikipedia
Die Napier hatte ich auch etwa im Kopf...

Gleiches übrigens auch mit den H-Motoren, was nix anderes ist, als 2 übereinander geklatschte Boxer Motoren...


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tja, dann hätte man aber auch einen Preis, der etwa dem entspricht, was ich angegeben hab, also ~35t€ für den Mazda und ~50t€ für den BMW, aber kann ja nicht sein, was nicht sein darf, was?!



Wenn du einen Einser auf 50 TEuro konfigurierst, dann hast du dutzende Dinge die man bei Mazda wahrscheinlich nur vom hörensagen kennt.
Und die lustigerweise sogar mein kleiner Scirocco bieten kann. obwohl er schon für wesentlich weniger Geld zu haben ist .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumal ich den Innenraum bei den aktuelleren BMWs nicht gerade toll finde...



Und das aus dem Munde eine Japan Fans. Was soll BMW denn machen, erst die Wagen von innen ein wenig angammeln lassen, damit sie deinem "Qualitätsanspruch" entsprechen?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sagst du nicht einfach, das der Mazda wesentlich günstiger und besser ausgestattet ist?!



Der Mazda ist nicht günstiger sondern BILLIGER.
Er hat lauter Ausstattungsdetails die man eigetnlich nur noch von Gebrauchtwagen kennt. Und mit wem muss man bei Mazda schlafen wenn man eine ordentliche Freisprechanlage, ein modernes Navi oder ein aktives Fahrwerk haben möchte?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du zwanghaft, irgendwas so hinzureden, wie du es gern hättest?!



Sorry aber das ist definitv deine Disziplin.
Kein "normaler" Mensch würden einen trägen Wankel-Öl/Sprit-Vernichter mit einem der besten R6 Motoren der Welt vergleichen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es geht hier einfach darum, das der Mazda RX8 ab Werk, weitaus besser ausgestattet ist, denn der BMW 135i, der in dem AMS (oder Automobil) Test getestet wurde.



Mit Features von vorgestern. Xenon hat mich auch mal beeidnruckt, vor 9 jahren bei meinem TT. Heute ist konventionelles Xenon kaum der Rede wert. Von dem anderen uralt Kram ganz zu schweigen (uiuiui CD Wechsler.....). Hat der eigentlich auch ein Kassettendeck ?


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sollt man vielleicht die Ausstattung und den Preis des Autos bei einer Vergleichbarkeit auch berücksichtigen und auf eine nicht allzu große Differenz beider Fahrzeuge (bei möglichst vergleichbarer Ausstattung!) achten??



Grundsätzlich schon. Aber was willst du machen wenn es Hersteller gibt die nur alle 10 Jahre ihre Ausstattungsliste überarbeiten?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch hier redest du den Test schön, denn erstens ist die Zielgruppe eine andere, zum anderen die Ausstattung des RX8 und dann ist der Preis des 135i deutlich höher.
> Wie schon gesagt, ~35t€ gegen ~50t€...



Ich bin auf gar keinen Test eingegangen aber egal..
Natürlich ist die Zielgruppe unterschiedlich. Und das ist auch gut so.
Egal wie oft du deinen falschen Zahlen wiederholst, richtiger werden sie dadurch auch nicht. Im übrigen komme ich bei einer RX8 ähnlichen Ausstattung nur auf 44.930,- Euro aber egal. Und dann hätten wir wieder den Punkt das die Featues bei BMW jeweils die Höherwertigen sind. Ignorieren wir das mal dann bleibt unter dem Strich ein Mehrpreis von rund 8.000,- Euro. Das ist doch OK für 75 mehr PS und das bessere, sprsamerer, moderener Auto  .



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum bist nicht wenigstens ehrlich und sagst die Wahrheit??
> 
> Statt irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Argumente vorzuschieben...



Ich bin immer ehrlich. Apropo wieso zitierst du nicht mal ein paar Beiträge von dir aus dem RX8 Forum die sind vollkommen widersprüchlich zu dem was du hier zum Besten gibst.

Aber wie auch immer. Der Vergleich eines lahmen, durchzugsschwachen Kreiskolben-Exoten gegen einen top R6 Biturbo mit deutlich mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch kann ja nur hinken.
Wenn du wirklich so RX8 überzeugt wärst wie du hier tust, dann kauf ihn dir doch schlicht und ergreifend. Das wäre mal ein Statement.


----------



## Mosed (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Jo, genau da habe ich nochmal nachgelesen. 
Doppel-V-Motor ist angeblich die korrekte Bezeichnung - die benutzt nur keiner. 

H-Motor. Entweder steht bei Wiki was falsches oder woander. Denn bei Wiki steht, man kann ihn als 2 aufeinanderliegende 180°-V-Motoren bezeichnen.
Woanders steht 2 Boxermotoren.

Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwo ein Bild einer Kurbelwelle finde. Wenn 2 Pleuel auf einen Kurbelzapfen zugreifen hat Wiki recht, wenn jedes Pleuel einen eigenen zapfen hat, dann die anderen. 

Da gibt es das ja auch mit der Bezeichnung. Ferrari hat ihren 180°-V-Motor auch als Boxer bezeichnet, stimmt aber genau genommen nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@Elementardrache
Naja, der Unterschied zwischen einem 180° V-Motor und einem Boxer ist nicht gerade groß.
Eigentlich ists nur die Kurbelwelle, beim Boxermotor hat jeder Zylinder einen eigenen Zapfen, beim 180° V-Motor teilen sich 2 Zylinder einen Zapfen der Kurbelwelle.
BTW: das dürft helfen:
http://www.1a-partner.ch/brm_h16.htm

PS: wo wir gerad dabei sind, können wir auch den Knight Motor aka Hülsenschieber in den Raum schmeißen, oder Gegenkolbenmotor  

@IT-Passion-de
Kannst du auch mal sachliche Postings, ohne Flames, Anfeindungen und sonstigem Unsinn verfassen??
Einfach nur auf das geschriebene eingehen und sachliche Gegenargumente, ohne Flames zu schreiben sollte eigentlich nicht soo schwer sein, oder?!
Zumal es einfach fakt ist, *das der BMW 135i deutlich teurer ist, bei gleicher Ausstattung, denn der RX8 und daher ein Test dieser beiden hinfällig ist*...

Zumal der RX8 eher durch Design und Fahrverhalten überzeugt, hat er doch ein LSD aka *Sperrdifferential*, was BMW ja nicht anbietet, wobei bewiesen ist, das der BMW nicht in jedem Punkt 'besser' ist, zumal die Auslegung des Fahrwerkes eher untersteuernd sein dürfte und auch die Lenkung nicht soo direkt sein kann...


----------



## Mosed (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja, ich weiß - mit dem ganzen Kram habe ich mich rumgeärgert, als ich eine Motorbasisschulung erstellt habe. Es ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied zwischen 180°-V und Boxer. 
Wobei es bezüglich der Zündfolge dann doch wieder ein großer Unterschied ist, ob man einen "echten" Boxer oder nicht hat. Und bei den Massenkräften auch.

Ich habe noch Apfelbecks Motor mit diametralen Ventilen (Auslass und Einlass kreuzweise gegenüber) im Angebot  (Formel 2 - BMW)


Übrigens: JEDES Serienfahrzeug ist Richtung untersteuernd ausgelegt - aus sicherheitsgründen. Das ein Hecktriebler im Grenzbereich dann doch wieder übersteuert ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Wieviel Nm Drehmoment hatte nochmal der R8 V12 TDI?
> Waren das 1000 nm?


Ich hätte lieber einen Q7 V12 TDI
Ist das zufällig der selbe Motor?
Denn der Q7 hat auch 500 PS und 1000 Nm.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber einen Q7 V12 TDI


Zu groß und zu schwer...


Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig der selbe Motor?


Yep, isser...


@Elementardrache
Dann schmeiß ich jetzt halt 2 Dinge rein, die auch wirklich im PKW Bau genutzt wurden:
Miller Cycle und Atkinson.
(Mazda und Toyota)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber einen Q7 V12 TDI
> Ist das zufällig der selbe Motor?
> Denn der Q7 hat auch 500 PS und 1000 Nm.


 
Was willst du denn mit dem Auto machen, auch auf Behindertenparkplätzen stehen, weil die normalen zu klein sind?


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @IT-Passion-de
> Kannst du auch mal sachliche Postings, ohne Flames, Anfeindungen und sonstigem Unsinn verfassen??



Und das vom Erfinder des Golf Minus?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumal es einfach fakt ist, *das der BMW 135i deutlich teurer ist, bei gleicher Ausstattung, denn der RX8 und daher ein Test dieser beiden hinfällig ist*...



Er ist deutlich teurer mit deutlich besserer Ausstattung und dem deutlich besseren und deutlich leistungsstärkerem Motor.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumal der RX8 eher durch Design und Fahrverhalten überzeugt, hat er doch ein LSD aka *Sperrdifferential*, was BMW ja nicht anbietet, wobei bewiesen ist, das der BMW nicht in jedem Punkt 'besser' ist, zumal die Auslegung des Fahrwerkes eher untersteuernd sein dürfte und auch die Lenkung nicht soo direkt sein kann...



Seit wann hat der RX8 ein besseres Fahrverhalten als der 1er BMW?
Hat der BMW Traktionsprobleme? Also wofür das Sperrdiferential?
Seit wann untersteuern BMWs? Und wer dem 1er eine nicht direkte Lenkung unterstellt outet sich doch sofort als reiner Theoretiker. Dürfte sich wohl mal wieder um reines rumtheoretisieren ohne den geringsten Erfahrungswert handeln. Andernfalls sind mir deine Fazits vollkommen schleierhaft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wer dem 1er eine nicht direkte Lenkung unterstellt outet sich doch sofort als reiner Theoretiker.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLBcT827S5c https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqZeTvy7Vr4


Tim Schrick ist also ein Theoretiker, du weißt es besser denn er?!
Alles klar...


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tim Schrick ist also ein Theoretiker, du weißt es besser denn er?!
> Alles klar...



Ich bin ihn zuletzt vor 2 Wochen gefahren und insofern kann ich seine Meinung nicht teilen. Wie emfandst du es dann als du ihn fuhrst?


----------



## Zoon (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Dragster hat so viel, zumindest die Top Fuel Klasse.
> Ein normales Straßenauto könnte mit soviel Kraft nicht mal geradeaus fahren, die Antriebsache würde bei dem Drehmoment abreißen.



Heute bei Grip, die richtig großen Dragster liegen bei rund 8000 PS. 0 auf 300 in 6 Sekunden


----------



## EGThunder (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Als Fahranfänger sollte man wirklich darauf achten was man kauft, vor allem nicht zu groß, allein schon wegen einparken und auch bitte nicht gleich zu stark.

Ich hatte als Firmenwagen mal nen Audi A4 als Diesel V6 mit 164PS. Das Teil war einfach nur mörderisch. Sobald man auf dem Gas stand zog einem der Motor nach vorne, dass man kaum mit dem Schalten hinterher kam. Die 245km/h Spitze hat das Teil in kürzester Zeit erreicht. Als Fahranfänger wäre man mit so einer Maschine absolut überfordert! Allein das Präzise Schalten haben viele Anfänger noch nicht auf dem Schirm und dann ist auch noch nicht die Einschätzung vorhanden welche Abstände benötigt werden. Ich habe mich beim ersten Mal mit den 245km/h auch ziemlich unterschätzt gehabt, ich meine es ist nichts passiert, aber da hatte ich meinen Führerschein auch schon drei Jahre.

... und das ich das sage muss schon was heißen. Ich bin absoluter Speed-Fan, sprich auf der Autobahn wird gefahren was die Karre hergibt. Mein persönlicher Rekord liegt hier bei 262km/h. 

Dazu muss ich sagen, bin ich mit meinem 4 Jahren Führerschein schon sehr viele verschiedene Autos gefahren, angefangen mit Opel Astra 1.6 75PS, über Toyota Corolla 2.0l D 116PS (der vor dem Auris), T5 Multivan mit 2.5l TDI 174PS, Audi A4 2.5l TDI V6 164PS, BMW 525d 177PS,  Mercedes E-Klasse 231PS, BMW 325d 199PS und noch viele andere und das auch nicht nur für ne Probefahrt, eigene Firma der Eltern macht es möglich.

Mein erster wirklich eigener Wagen ist ja nun der Smart geworden, vom Design her sowie Leistung/Verbrauch für mich eine sehr gute Entscheidung.

Dann möchte ich nochmal kurz den Vergleich mit dem BMW und dem Mazda anschneiden. Bevor ich mir nen Reiskocher kaufe, kaufe ich mir lieber nen gut Ausgestatteten BMW mit kleinerer Maschine als so nen Japan-Design-Wunder-Plunder. Selbst der 130i würde dem Mazda das leben schwer machen. Der 1er hat ein fast perfektes Kurvenverhalten, allein durch seine super Gewichtsverteilung. Zumal die wirklich guten Autos grundsätzlich Hinterradantrieb haben.  Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich keine Japanischen Autos kaufen würde, sondern nur in diesem Konkreten Beispiel würde ich definitiv den BMW kaufen.

EG


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Welcher Smart ist es denn?
Der richtig kleine, der schicke oder der aufgepumpte.

Von wegen Mazda-Reisschüssel:
Die "normalen" Wagen kosten nicht umsonst eher mehr als ihre Verwandten von Ford, da stimmt die Qualität alle mal und die X-Serie ist der Traum eines jeden Technik-Fans.
Hinterrad-Antrieb ist bei letzteren eh die Regel.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

@ EGThunder:

Du wuerdest also empfehlen, als erstes Auto einen Schaltwagen zu nehmen?
Und grundsaetzlich ist mir schon klar, dass man als Fahranfaenger nicht unbedingt gleich eine 200 PS Kiste nehmen sollte, aber ich kann dir versichern, ich habe nicht vor, gleich nach Erhalt meines Fuehrerscheins auf die Autobahn zu brettern und dort irgendwelche Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufzustellen. 
Ich bin schon mit meinem Vater gut 240 gefahren, und ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich traue mir das nicht zu. Das schnellste, das ich persoenlich schon gefahren bin, war ungefaehr 100 - und das war auch schon genug fuer mich, viel schneller muss ich im Moment wirklich nicht unterwegs sein.
Ausserdem ist es einfach so, dass Pick-Ups starke Motoren habe, um eben Lasten ziehen zu koennen. Sollte ich mir tatsaechlich etwas in der Art anschaffen, wuerde ich es auch garantiert nicht nehmen, umd die Autobahn unsicher zu machen - die Dinger haben ja sowieso nur eine begrenzte Hoechstgeschwindigkeit durch ihr Gewicht und ihr Form.


----------



## EGThunder (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich fahre einen 5 Monate alten Smart ForTwo.  Hab den Wagen als Erstbesitzer mit 8km übernommen. *smile*

EG

Edit: Schaltwagen als Anfänger finde ich persönlich besser, denn wenn man es einmal perfekt beherrscht verlernt man es nie wieder, aber wenn man gleich nach der Fahrschule auf Automatik wechselt, kann man ja keine Praxiserfahrung sammeln. Ich hatte bis dato grundsätzlich Schaltgetriebe, inzwischen habe ich einen Halb-Automatik mit Schaltwippen am Lenkrad. Das Automatik ne feine Sache ist, will ich gar nicht ankreiden. Ich bin ja schon froh Halbautomatik zu haben, aber der gute Umgang mit manueller Schaltung finde ich persönlich sehr wichtig. 

Edit: Habe damit übrigens nicht deuten wollen, dass du gleich die Autobahn unsicher machen wirst, aber es ist nun mal auch so, dass sich viele Fahranfänger einfach überschätzen und es schneller zum Unfall kommt, als denen lieb ist. Am besten noch Papas großen Wagen und mit den Kumpels einen auf dicke Hose machen.

Bevor ich den 5er BMW von meinen Elter fahren durfte, verging ein Jahr, in dem ich locker 50.000km Fahrpraxis aufgebaut hatte und dann waren die beiden auch noch mit im Auto.  Ergo hatte ich in dieser Weise eine strenge Erziehung und bevor ich den Wagen zum ersten Mal komplett alleine fahren durfte, verging noch einmal fast ein Jahr.

Sorry für die vielen Fehler die ich ausbessern muss, aber ich bin seit fast 40h auf den Beinen und kaum noch in der Lage richtig zu schreiben. *smile*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Bevor ich den 5er BMW von meinen Elter fahren durfte, verging ein Jahr, in dem ich locker 50.000km Fahrpraxis aufgebaut hatte und dann waren die beiden auch noch mit im Auto.  Ergo hatte ich in dieser Weise eine strenge Erziehung und bevor ich den Wagen zum ersten Mal komplett alleine fahren durfte, verging noch einmal fast ein Jahr.


 
Du hast in einem Jahr 50.000km an Fahrpraxis gesammelt? 
Hast du auch im Auto geschlafen, während es noch fuhr?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast in einem Jahr 50.000km an Fahrpraxis gesammelt?
> Hast du auch im Auto geschlafen, während es noch fuhr?


Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch mal geschafft, im ersten Jahr...
Ist nicht wirklich schwer, 120km am Tag zu fahren.

@EGThunder
Schonmal einen richtig guten Mazda mit Hinterradantrieb gefahren?
Ich würd mal wetten wollen, das du hier sehr überrascht sein wirst, zumal ein LSD hier nicht unüblich ist, im Gegensatz zu BMW...


----------



## EGThunder (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich musste täglich 100km fahren nur um auf Arbeit zu kommen und zu gehen, dazu kommen die Fahrten im Job selbst und die Fahrten privater Natur. Damit komme ich auf ca. 45-50.000km in einem Jahr. Man hat es auch am Auto gemerkt. Der Corolla war nen Leasing-Wagen mit 50.000km pro Jahr und die waren mit knapp 60.000km, um 10.000km überboten worden. Der hatte nach 1,5 Jahren knapp 80.000km auf der Uhr. 

EG


----------



## Mosed (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Hat ein Smart den jetzt eine "echte" Automatik? Also nicht diese automatisierten Handschaltgetriebe, wo eine Kupplung vorhanden ist, aber von der Elektronik übernommen wird? Das ist sowas von unkomfortabel mit Zugkraftunterbrechung.

Denn wenn Automatik, dann richtig, also Wandlerautomatik, Direktschaltgetriebe (Doppelkupplungsgetriebe) oder CVT, aber nicht diese automatisierten Handschaltgetriebe mit Zugkraftunterbrechung.
Ein DSG ist zwar auch ein automatisiertes Getriebe, aber ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung - und das ist das entscheidene.


----------



## CeresPK (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLBcT827S5c https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqZeTvy7Vr4
> 
> 
> Tim Schrick ist also ein Theoretiker, du weißt es besser denn er?!
> Alles klar...


Ich frage mich wieso dort als "Allradler" ein achsotoller Audi A3 "Quattro" genommen wurde
Der Subaru Impreza ist auch ein Kompaktwagen (auch wenn er als MY 2006 kein Hatchback ist)
der 2.0R MY2006 hätte 160 PS und wäre perfekt für diesen Test gewesen


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wieso dort als "Allradler" ein achsotoller Audi A3 "Quattro" genommen wurde
> Der Subaru Impreza ist auch ein Kompaktwagen (auch wenn er als MY 2006 kein Hatchback ist)
> der 2.0R MY2006 hätte 160 PS und wäre perfekt für diesen Test gewesen


Der Subaru wäre wohl zu gut gewesen, schau doch mal, wie sich der Tim über den Civic äußert (eigentlich nur positiv), während er die Deutschen nur tadelt...

Und vielleicht habens den Audi ja gerade genommen weils irgendsoein Pseudo Allrad Unsinn ist, der überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen ist und eigentlich verboten gehört, da eher gefährlich als nützlich...


----------



## CeresPK (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Subaru wäre wohl zu gut gewesen, schau doch mal, wie sich der Tim über den Civic äußert (eigentlich nur positiv), während er die Deutschen nur tadelt...
> 
> Und vielleicht habens den Audi ja gerade genommen weils irgendsoein Pseudo Allrad Unsinn ist, der überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen ist und eigentlich verboten gehört, da eher gefährlich als nützlich...


naja Das der Subi zu gut gewesen wäre möcht ich jetzt nicht sagen
weil der Honda bestimmt ein wenig dynamischer wirkt/ist
nir ich bin eben der Meinung wenn man Allrad testen will dan sollte man doch bitte ein Fahrzeug mit echtem Allradantrieb nehmen und da ist nur Subaru mit dem Impreza in der kompaktklasse unterwegs


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Subaru wäre wohl zu gut gewesen, schau doch mal, wie sich der Tim über den Civic äußert (eigentlich nur positiv), während er die Deutschen nur tadelt...


Mich wundert dann eher, warum beim Civic die Sportversion genommen wird und beim Audi der normale A3. Dass der eher auf Komfort ausgelegt ist, sollte klar sein, sonst könnte man sich den S3 ja sparen.
Das mit dem Allrad stimmt allerdings, von mir aus hätte er auch den Subaru anbringen können (aber nicht den WRX, das wäre ne andere Liga gewesen).
Und wo bitte tadelt er den BMW *nur*? Er erwähnt dass ihm (also einem Rennfahrer auf geschlossenem Pacours) noch das Differential fehlt und ihm die Spritsparmaßnahme bei der Lenkung nicht gefällt. Davon abgesehen ist ihm der BMW fast schon zu perfekt.

Da merkt man auch wieder schön, was für ein Blech der Gute manchmal zusammenfaselt. Hätte er lieber ein nicht so perfektes Auto mit hakeliger Schaltung und Motor inklusive dickem Turboloch?
Außerdem gibts für Spaß diese Sache namens M-tuning bei BMW. Und als Spaßauto ist der M3 sowieso die schönere Wahl als der 1er. Warum denn sparen, wenn man eh unvernünftig sein und die Sau rauslassen will? Im 1er musste nicht über die Nordschleife jucken und dir mordsmäßig toll vorkommen. Allerhöchstens im 1er Coupe mit M-tuning. 

Beim Honda könnte er auch ruhig etwas mehr den Hochdrehzahlmotor kritisieren. Klar, ist schön, in den Begrenzer zu rauschen, aber wenn man jeden Gang bis ans Limit ausfahren muss damit was passiert, das geht auf den Verbrauch und wird im normalen Verkehr auch mal nervig. Man fährt ja mit dem Ding nicht immer Vollgas auf der Rennstrecke.
Da wäre mir ein Auto lieber, dass auch im 4ten Gang bei 4000u/min noch sofort zubeisst, wenn ich das Gas antippe. Irgendwo faselt er was von "einfach 4 Gänge runterschalten"... jaja, Honda hats drauf. 

Nicht dass der Civic schlecht ist, aber bei den Dreien würde ich den BMW nehmen, weil sliden kannst du mit dem Civic nicht. 

Edit: Man könnte den Test auch so deuten, dass gegen einen normalen BMW oder Audi der normale Civic dermaßen abstinkt, dass man da gleich zum Type-R greifen muss.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Beim Honda könnte er auch ruhig etwas mehr den Hochdrehzahlmotor kritisieren.


Warum sollte er das?!
Hochdrehzahl = sportlich.
Turbomotor = Anfällig.

Ich hätte auch lieber einen Motor, der 2000 Drehungen mehr dreht denn mein aktueller, dafür keinen Turbo, der kaputt gehen könnte...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Klar, ist schön, in den Begrenzer zu rauschen, aber wenn man jeden Gang bis ans Limit ausfahren muss damit was passiert, das geht auf den Verbrauch und wird im normalen Verkehr auch mal nervig.


Macht halt spaß, schonmal 'ne Drehorgel gefahren??
Ganz ab davon ist so eine 240PS Drehorgel sicherer als ein 240PS Drehmomentmonster... 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Man fährt ja mit dem Ding nicht immer Vollgas auf der Rennstrecke.


Richtig und im Alltag ist so ein Auto äußerst unauffällig.
So dass man das auch mal 'Hausfrauen' übergeben kann, bei meinem Toyota is das nicht möglich...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Man könnte den Test auch so deuten, dass gegen einen normalen BMW oder Audi der normale Civic dermaßen abstinkt, dass man da gleich zum Type-R greifen muss.


Ist dir beim Hubraum nichts aufgefallen??

Vielleicht haben alle 3 *zufälligerweise* alle 2 Liter Hubraum...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das?!
> Hochdrehzahl = sportlich.
> Turbomotor = Anfällig.


 
wo ist denn bitte ein Turbomotor mit genügsamen Ladedruck und normalen Drehzahlband anfälliger als eine Hochleistungsdrehorgel?
Guck dir doch mal die Hondas an, die 8000rpm und mehr machen, die halten nicht länger, da die Belastungen ganz andere sind als mit 5000 Umfrehungen.
Außerdem sind das eher Rennkisten und werden auch so behandelt als ein normaler Turbomotor, wie man ihn schon jetzt häufig antreffen kann.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

die letzten zwei seiten haben mich gerade mal wieder zum lachen angeregt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> die letzten zwei seiten haben mich gerade mal wieder zum lachen angeregt...


 
Immer raus mit den Lachern...


----------



## CeresPK (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

aha dasrf man wissen wieso?


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das?!


Naja, er tut es ja quasi, als er erwähnt, dass sich beim Honda untenrum wenig tut und man ihn schon auf 6000 hochjagen muss, damit Racing-Feeling aufkommt.
BMW setzt beim M3 ja auch einen Hochdrehzahlmotor ein, aber der hat wenigstens auch untenheraus Bumms, sprich man muss ihn nicht ständig treten, um zügig voranzukommen.



> Ich hätte auch lieber einen Motor, der 2000 Drehungen mehr dreht denn mein aktueller, dafür keinen Turbo, der kaputt gehen könnte...


Dich stört nur der Motor, nicht der Rest deines Autos? 
Du willst doch wieder einen RX-7, und dafür musst du dich nicht schämen!  




> Macht halt spaß, schonmal 'ne Drehorgel gefahren??
> Ganz ab davon ist so eine 240PS Drehorgel sicherer als ein 240PS Drehmomentmonster...


Das macht sicher mal Spaß, aber auf Dauer wäre es mir zu nervig. Das mit dem "sicherer" sehe ich skeptisch. Wenn jemand da beim Überholen mit Gegenverkehr vergisst runterschalten kann das bei ner Drehorgel eng werden. Ein Motor mit gleichmäßiger Leistungsverteilung wäre mir da lieber (und der "Hausfrau" evtl. auch  ).


> Ist dir beim Hubraum nichts aufgefallen??
> 
> Vielleicht haben alle 3 *zufälligerweise* alle 2 Liter Hubraum...


Ah ok, Honda bietet also beim normalen Modell schonmal keinen ausreichend großen Motor an. War mir nicht bewusst.
Und ist *dir* aufgefallen, dass beim Type R nicht nur der Motor mehr Bumms hat, sondern auch Lenkung, Fahrwerk und und und verbessert sind? finde ich unfair im Vergleich mit Serien 1er und Serien A3. Man hätte ja beide für den Test zumindest mit Sportpaket nehmen können, aber da wurde zumindest nichts erwähnt.
Trotzdem sah Tim jetzt nicht so aus, als würde er sich im BMW langweilen. Dass BMW ihn mit der gewohnten Performance nicht überraschen kann, ist ja kein Nachteil. vermutlich fährt er nen BMW als Alltagsauto und der honda war ihm halt neu. 

Jedenfalls lese ich aus Tims Fazit jetzt nicht heraus, dass der Honda die anderen beiden gepwnt hat. Lediglich der A3 musste viel Kritik einstecken. Und tim erwähnt ja noch, dass das, was dem Honda fehlt, der Heckantrieb des BMWs ist.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

oh mann... tim s. ist doch kein halbgott am steuer - seine statements sind allesamt subjektiv und entsprechen seiner meinung. vor allem mist er die wagen an einer ganz anderen messlatte als wie normale fahrer (wie wir) im strassenverkehr.


----------



## CeresPK (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, er tut es ja quasi, als er erwähnt, dass sich beim Honda untenrum wenig tut und man ihn schon auf 6000 hochjagen muss, damit Racing-Feeling aufkommt.
> BMW setzt beim M3 ja auch einen Hochdrehzahlmotor ein, aber der hat wenigstens auch untenheraus Bumms, sprich man muss ihn nicht ständig treten, um zügig voranzukommen.


Bei mir im Kopf tut sich gerade die Frage auf wieso du den kleinen Civic mit dem fast schon PS monster M3 vergleichst
die beiden Autos sind ne Total andere Liga

zudem sagte Tim nicht das der Civic unter 6000rpm gar nicht zieht sondern einfach nur etwas weniger zieht.

Ich stell mir das auch gerade schöner vor wenn man ne Drehorgel hat, schön ruhig wenn man einfach nur gemütlich durch die City düsen will und wenns dann auf schöne Kurvige Landstraßen geht schön Drehzahlhungrig


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> die letzten zwei seiten haben mich gerade mal wieder zum lachen angeregt...


 

Apropos Lachen: Mein Vater fragte mcih neulich mal, was er aus Nachfolger für seinen Alfa 155 kaufen soll. Ich meinte, 3er BMW, da fing er an von wegen Alfa 75 mit dem 6 Zylinder drin.

Ich erstmal...   ...Du kannst doch nicht ein Auto entsorgen und dir dann das Vorgängermodell(!) als Nachfolger zulegen. Wenn das so weitergeht fährst du bald mit nem Schnauferl zur Arbeit. 
Dann meinte er so: Hm ja, das wäre dann doch etwas exzentrisch. 

Was haben wir gelacht. 

Aber im Ernst: Ich schaffs nicht, meinen alten Herrn dazu zu bewegen, sich mal vernünftige Gedanken zu machen. Immer dieser verfluchte 6 Zylinder mit den verchromten Ansaugrohren. 
Vielleicht kann ich ihn wenigstens zu einem 156er (nicht GTA) überreden. Da haben wir mal einen angeschaut, der hatte natürlich auch den V6 drin. 

Ab und zu liebäugelt er noch mit nem 190er Mercedes. Vermutlich wegen den Altherrensesseln da drin oder so. Ich raffs ned.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wo ist denn bitte ein Turbomotor mit genügsamen Ladedruck und normalen Drehzahlband anfälliger als eine Hochleistungsdrehorgel?


Weniger Bauteile, weniger Schläuche, kurz: weniger das kaputt gehen kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck dir doch mal die Hondas an, die 8000rpm und mehr machen, die halten nicht länger, da die Belastungen ganz andere sind als mit 5000 Umfrehungen.
> Außerdem sind das eher Rennkisten und werden auch so behandelt als ein normaler Turbomotor, wie man ihn schon jetzt häufig antreffen kann.


Wenn sie schneller sterben liegts meist am Öl bzw mangelhafter Temperatur davon...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> BMW setzt beim M3 ja auch einen Hochdrehzahlmotor ein, aber der hat wenigstens auch untenheraus Bumms, sprich man muss ihn nicht ständig treten, um zügig voranzukommen.


Die sind ja auch wesentlich größer, da merkt mans nicht so stark 
zumal die Hondas auch VTEC haben, was meist eingesetzt wird, um Kraftstoff zu sparen, so dass die Honda Motoren unternrum vielleicht nicht ganz so spritzig sind, dafür verbrauchen sie aber auch entsprechend wenig!

Den 1.8er Civic soll man auch unter 6l bewegen können, wenn man es möchte/drauf anlegt, nur so als Beispiel.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Dich stört nur der Motor, nicht der Rest deines Autos?
> Du willst doch wieder einen RX-7, und dafür musst du dich nicht schämen!


Och, eigentlich nur der Motor und das Gewicht des Autos, was zum Teil auch am Motor bzw den Anbauteilen liegt...
Der 3l R6 Grauguss Motor wiegt halt 'ne ganze Ecke mehr als 'ne Alu V8, dazu noch LLK, Turbo und ein nicht gerade leichter Krümmer...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das macht sicher mal Spaß, aber auf Dauer wäre es mir zu nervig. Das mit dem "sicherer" sehe ich skeptisch.


Du hast untenrum nicht allzu viel Leistung, was auch nicht gerade gut ist, besonders im Winter oder wenns feucht ist (mit Laub auffer Straße)...
Stand mit meinem Toyota auch hin und wieder quer, obwohl ich garnicht so schnell fuhr, Leistung ausm Keller ist halt auch nicht unbedingt zwangsweise schön/gut/toll...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn jemand da beim Überholen mit Gegenverkehr vergisst runterschalten kann das bei ner Drehorgel eng werden. Ein Motor mit gleichmäßiger Leistungsverteilung wäre mir da lieber (und der "Hausfrau" evtl. auch  ).


Und 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ah ok, Honda bietet also beim normalen Modell schonmal keinen ausreichend großen Motor an.


Nein, es gibt nur 3 Versionen (vom 5 Türer): 1.4l/100PS; 1.8l/140PS und der 2.2l Diesel.
Den 1.8er gibts anscheinend auch mit einer anständigen Automatik...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und ist *dir* aufgefallen, dass beim Type R nicht nur der Motor mehr Bumms hat, sondern auch Lenkung, Fahrwerk und und und verbessert sind?


Das ist auch schon im alten FK1 (1.4l/83PS) sehr gut gewesen...
Wobei das auch schon etwas her ist, das ich den hatte...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Trotzdem sah Tim jetzt nicht so aus, als würde er sich im BMW langweilen. Dass BMW ihn mit der gewohnten Performance nicht überraschen kann, ist ja kein Nachteil. vermutlich fährt er nen BMW als Alltagsauto und der honda war ihm halt neu.


Nein, privat fährt er wohl eher was mit Sperrdifferential, was BMW ja nicht mehr in nicht M-Versionen anbietet (warum auch immer??) und die Lenkung...

Auch hat der eine oder andere auch mal verlauten lassen, das beim 1er garkeine 'Freude am Fahren' aufkam, ganz im Gegenteil, das AUtochen war recht langweilig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst: Ich schaffs nicht, meinen alten Herrn dazu zu bewegen, sich mal vernünftige Gedanken zu machen. Immer dieser verfluchte 6 Zylinder mit den verchromten Ansaugrohren.
> Vielleicht kann ich ihn wenigstens zu einem 156er (nicht GTA) überreden. Da haben wir mal einen angeschaut, der hatte natürlich auch den V6 drin.


 
Der Motor sieht doch super aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besser als die Dinger mit dem Plastikdeckel.
Außerdem, die heutigen 6-Zylinder von Fiat/Alfa/Lancia kommen alle von Holden. 
Die sehen auch nicht mehr so aus.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> oh mann... tim s. ist doch kein halbgott am steuer - seine statements sind allesamt subjektiv und entsprechen seiner meinung. vor allem mist er die wagen an einer ganz anderen messlatte als wie normale fahrer (wie wir) im strassenverkehr.


Apropos: Wer ist eigentlich Tim Schrick? Hat der Kerl schonmal irgendwas von Bedeutung gewonnen als Rennfahrer? Ich hab immer das Gefühl, vor seinem TV-Debüt kannte den keine Sau.  und dann sieht er aus wie so ein 28 jähriger Kunst. oder BWL-Student.
Hoffe lästern ist ok hier, wir Mädels sind ja unter uns. 



CeresPK schrieb:


> Bei mir im Kopf tut sich gerade die Frage auf wieso du den kleinen Civic mit dem fast schon PS monster M3 vergleichst
> die beiden Autos sind ne Total andere Liga


Ich habe nur eine Reiskocher-Drehorgel mit einem Hochdrehzahlmotor verglichen, mehr nicht. Nicht die autos, nur die Motoren. Um deutlich zu machen, warum mir der eine gefällt, und der andere auf Dauer nicht so. Wenn jemand den ganzen Tag Orgel spielen will, soll er in der örtlichen Kirche anheuern! 


> zudem sagte Tim nicht das der Civic unter 6000rpm gar nicht zieht sondern einfach nur etwas weniger zieht.


IIRC blubberte er was von wegen Racing feeling erst ab 6000 und ließ das Ding dann paarmal in den Begrenzer rauschen. Sorry, aber so fährst du nicht auf normalen Straßen. Also was soll das?
Ist halt ein typischer japanischer Motor. Ich sag ja nicht, dass das schlecht ist, aber perfekt isses auch nicht. 



> Ich stell mir das auch gerade schöner vor wenn man ne Drehorgel hat, schön ruhig wenn man einfach nur gemütlich durch die City düsen will und wenns dann auf schöne Kurvige Landstraßen geht schön Drehzahlhungrig


Es hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie gern man schaltet. Ich gebs zu, ich bin Stadtmensch und eher schaltfaul, mir geht das irgendwann auf den Zeiger wenn ich dauernd hoch und runter schalten muss, damit sich was tut. Wenn der Großteil der Leistung nur im oberen Drehzahlbereich abrufbar ist, wäre mir das auf Dauer zu nervig.
Daher liegen mir die Motoren wie BMW sie baut halt mehr.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Motor sieht doch super aus.


Gegen das aussehen sag ich ja nichts. Nur ist mein Vater Vielfahrer, der spult pro Jahr ordentlich Kilometer ab. Da wird er ja verarmen mit dem V6 bei den derzeitigen Spritpreisen. 


> Außerdem, die heutigen 6-Zylinder von Fiat/Alfa/Lancia kommen alle von Holden.
> Die sehen auch nicht mehr so aus.


Ja, der neue V6 ist pfui-bäh. Hätten sie mal lieber einen eigenen entwickelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Daher liegen mir die Motoren wie BMW sie baut halt mehr.


 
Ist auch eine Frage des Getriebes und der Schaltung. Was nützt ein toller Motor, wenn das Getriebe murks ist.
Ich fahre eigentlich immer im 4-5 Gang durch die Stadt, sobald die Ortsschilder druch sind, gehts in den 6. Gang und dann lasse ich den Motor schnurren, meinen kann man sehr schaltfaul fahren, genau wie ich es mag.
Selbst bei unter 1000rpm im 6. Gang rumpelt da nichts. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gegen das aussehen sag ich ja nichts. Nur ist mein Vater Vielfahrer, der spult pro Jahr ordentlich Kilometer ab. Da wird er ja verarmen mit dem V6 bei den derzeitigen Spritpreisen.


 
Jep, wer schön sein will, muss leiden. 
Die Alfas waren noch nie sparsam, aber dafür bekam man ja auch was geboten.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ja, der neue V6 ist pfui-bäh. Hätten sie mal lieber einen eigenen entwickelt.


 
So ist es, wenn Fiat eine Kooperation mit GM eingeht.


----------



## CeresPK (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Tim ist kein Rennfahrer in dem Sinne.
Ich weiß sein Vater hat ne eigene Firma die Schrick GmbH
musste mal auf Wikipedia gucken da steht ein kurzer text zu ihm 

hmm also ich bilde mir ein das Tim sagte: _"...der Motor im Civic Type R ist ein Saugmotor der die richtige Musik erst ab 6000 Touren liefert, darunter ist er zwar auch nicht gerade superschlapp aber ab 6000 kriegt das ganze einen Agressiven Unterton"_


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist auch eine Frage des Getriebes und der Schaltung. Was nützt ein toller Motor, wenn das Getriebe murks ist.
> Ich fahre eigentlich immer im 4-5 Gang durch die Stadt, sobald die Ortsschilder druch sind, gehts in den 6. Gang und dann lasse ich den Motor schnurren, meinen kann man sehr schaltfaul fahren, genau wie ich es mag.
> Selbst bei unter 1000rpm im 6. Gang rumpelt da nichts.


Genau so muss das sein. 


> Jep, wer schön sein will, muss leiden.
> Die Alfas waren noch nie sparsam, aber dafür bekam man ja auch was geboten.


Momentan hat er den 1.8er T-Spark in seinem 155er drinne. Der zieht schon ordentlich, auch in den höheren Gängen, und geht etwas über 210 glaub ich. Und ist dabei noch relativ sparsam. Aber optisch gefällt ihm der Motor halt nicht so, und Sound könnte besser sein. Er hat diesen Chrom-Ansaugrohr-Fetisch. 


CeresPK schrieb:


> Tim ist kein Rennfahrer in dem Sinne.
> Ich weiß sein Vater hat ne eigene Firma die Schrick GmbH
> musste mal auf Wikipedia gucken da steht ein kurzer text zu ihm


Ah, du bist mit dem Konzept von Sarkasmus nicht vertraut. 
Nee, ich kenne den Wikitext natürlich. Das ganze war halt eine rhetorische Frage, weil Dmax immer oft zur "Beweisführung" herangezogen wird. Autos sind was total Subjektives, daher ist mir die Meinung von Tim pille-palle. Es muss einfach zig unterschiedliche Autos geben, weil jeder Fahrer anders ist und seinen spezifischen Geschmack hat. Daher sind Auto-flamewars ja eigentlich noch blöder als ATI vs Nvidia oder Intel vs AMD

Ohne gehts aber nicht, im athlonforum gabs immer VAG vs BMW mit Stormi, Maxwell, Delta, Erwin_Lindemann und Co. Das war auch immer fun pur. Bis einer schmollte.  


> hmm also ich bilde mir ein das Tim sagte: _"...der Motor im Civic Type R ist ein Saugmotor der die richtige Musik erst ab 6000 Touren liefert, darunter ist er zwar auch nicht gerade superschlapp aber ab 6000 kriegt das ganze einen Agressiven Unterton"_


Haste jetzt extra mitstenographiert, wa? Brav! 
Ja, also in etwa das, was ich sagte. Ab 6000 taugt es klein Tim, drunter ist 'ganz nett'. Das ist völlig normal bei japanischen Motoren. Die schalten gerne, wir Deutschen eher nicht so (mehrheitlich betrachtet, Ausnahmen gibt es immer).
Aber ist egal, jeder so wie er mag. 

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass es für Fans japanischer Autos eine eigene Anime Serie gibt? dort zieht ein Wunderjunge im Toyota A86 so ziemlich jedes japanisches Auto ab, dass es gibt. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3fqEvxLerA

Hab ich früher immer angeschaut. Der Europop Soundtrack ist geil. 
Ach ja: Der Impreza, der ihn da so gekannt überholt ist sein Vater, ein japanischer Ex-Rennchampion. Der einzige, der ihn schlagen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Momentan hat er den 1.8er T-Spark in seinem 155er drinne. Der zieht schon ordentlich, auch in den höheren Gängen, und geht etwas über 210 glaub ich. Und ist dabei noch relativ sparsam. Aber optisch gefällt ihm der Motor halt nicht so, und Sound könnte besser sein. Er hat diesen Chrom-Ansaugrohr-Fetisch.


 
Mein Onkel ist auch so ein Motorenfreak und ärgert sich jetzt schwarz, dass die heutigen Motoren nur noch unter Plastik zu finden sind.
Ist bei mir auch so, aber meinen muss ich auch nicht sehen.
Der Turboschlauch läuft so uncool vor dem Motor zum Ansaugtrakt hin, gut dass man das nicht direkt sehen kann.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Apropos Lachen: Mein Vater fragte mcih neulich mal, was er aus Nachfolger für seinen Alfa 155 kaufen soll. Ich meinte, 3er BMW, da fing er an von wegen Alfa 75 mit dem 6 Zylinder drin.
> 
> Ich erstmal...   ...Du kannst doch nicht ein Auto entsorgen und dir dann das Vorgängermodell(!) als Nachfolger zulegen. Wenn das so weitergeht fährst du bald mit nem Schnauferl zur Arbeit.
> Dann meinte er so: Hm ja, das wäre dann doch etwas exzentrisch.
> ...



boah... das mit dem mb190 ist hart. 
was ist den mit dem alfa 159? ich hab zwar noch nicht drinne gesessen, aber rein optisch passt das doch? um den aktuellen 3.2er muss man halt einen bogen machen. 

ansonst: aktuelle dreier limo - ist seit dem FL wirklich ansehlich geworden.


----------



## k-b (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Im 3er ist kein Platz für normal große Menschen ..


----------



## Stormbringer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Im 3er ist kein Platz für normal große Menschen ..



quark.


----------



## k-b (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich krieg da wirklich Platzangst. Da lieber nen etwas älterer Fünfer


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

3er BMW kannst du vergessen, zu klein, zu teuer, zu uncool.
Dann lieber Audi.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann lieber Audi.



Im A4 ist doch kaum ein Nanometer mehr Platz  .


----------



## Zoon (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass es für Fans japanischer Autos eine eigene Anime Serie gibt? dort zieht ein Wunderjunge im Toyota A86 so ziemlich jedes japanisches Auto ab, dass es gibt.



Hachi - Roku FTW, so eine kleine Rennsemmel für verwinkelte Bergstrecken

Hier in diesem Video die Final Edition die noch aus AE86 Neuteilen von TRD aufgebaut wurde, alleine der Sound ist schon zum Niederknien 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jtxah0E_fwY&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jtxah0E_fwY&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Stormbringer schrieb:


> boah... das mit dem mb190 ist hart.
> was ist den mit dem alfa 159? ich hab zwar noch nicht drinne gesessen, aber rein optisch passt das doch? um den aktuellen 3.2er muss man halt einen bogen machen.



Wenn er nen 190er Evo II AMG meint .. .da ist nix mit Opatempo


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ach so, hätte ich erwähnen sollen: Neuwagen oder ganz neuer Gebrauchter ist nicht, da sind wir zu arm für. Glaub das budget meines Vaters ginge so bis 6000, aber genau weiß ichs nicht. ein gebrauchter 156er läge im Rahmen, 159er eher nicht. BMW ginge evtl., zumindest der E46...

Was halt dazu kommt ist seine Abneigung gegenüber der Elektronik in modernen Autos. Wenns was zu reparieren gibt, will er das am Geräusch erkennen und nicht erst nen Chip auslesen müssen zwecks Fehlerlog. 
So wie damals, als kurz nach Dachau der auspuff im 155er durchbrach und das ganze auto vibrierte wie ein Massagebett. 
Der Puffi war aber noch gut bis auf die eine Stelle, also wurde das verschweißt. Man wirft ja nichts weg.


----------



## k-b (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im A4 ist doch kaum ein Nanometer mehr Platz  .


Eben. Die schenken sich beide nichts zu nem Golf. Schade eigentlich . Gut aussehen tut der 3er aber


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Also ich passe in einen golf gut rein, und auch im 3er BMW hatte ich keine Probleme. 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Alfas 155/156/159 da bedeutend mehr Raum bieten. In Mittelklasse Limos geht es halt beengt zu.


----------



## k-b (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Gut rein .. ja.. aber vergleich doch mal n golf mit nem 5er. Bei dem 5er meines Dads ists ja sogar auf der Rückbank bequem


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



k-b schrieb:


> Gut rein .. ja.. aber vergleich doch mal n golf mit nem 5er. Bei dem 5er meines Dads ists ja sogar auf der Rückbank bequem


Ein 5er ist auch eine Oberklasse Limo, genau wie die e-Klasse bei Mercedes oder der Alfa 166.
Drüber folgt dann Luxusklasse (7er, S-Klasse) und die Geld-wie-Heu-klasse (Maybach, Phaeton, Bentley/Rolls Royce). Jeweils mit noch mehr Platz bzw. größerer Getränkebar. 

BTW: In der S-Klasse meines Großonkels kann man hinten sogar die Beien ausstrecken. Brutal viel Platz.


----------



## k-b (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Der Phaeton ist doch keine Geld wie heu Klasse, der kostet die hälfte von ner S-Klasse..


----------



## Woohoo (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



> (Maybach, Phaeton, Bentley/Rolls Royce)


Hm der Phaeton in der edlen Aufzählung, würde den eher der Oberklasse zuordnen.

Verdammt da war jemand schneller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im A4 ist doch kaum ein Nanometer mehr Platz  .


 
Ich bezog mich da rein auf die Optik.
Wenn ich mehr Platz haben will und weniger bezahlen möchte, dann kauf ich mir einen Mondeo oder Insignia.


----------



## Mosed (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weniger Bauteile, weniger Schläuche, kurz: weniger das kaputt gehen kann.



Schläuche? Welche meinst du? Ölversorgung? Als wenn Schläuche ein kritischer Defektbereich wären.

Ein Turbolader bedeutet zwar mehr Teile, dafür hast du in einem Hochdrehzahlmotor immense Massenkräfte, die auch nicht grade der Langlebigkeit förderlich sind. Durch neue Materialien bekommt man das zwar immer besser in den Griff, aber es hat einen Grund, warum die meisten Benzin-Motoren bei 6xxx U/min abriegeln.

Und durch ein Hochdrehzahlkonzept hast du nur mehr Leistung im Endbereich (halt da, wo der andere Motor nicht mehr hindrehen kann) - bei nem Turbolader erhöht sich die Leistung, genau genommen das Drehmoment, im gesamten Kennfeld.

Was viele ja immer vergessen: Leistung ist ein rein rechnerischer Wert aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl. Die Leistung als solche kann man nicht erhöhen, man muss das Drehmoment erhöhen (Aufladung) oder in höheren Drehzahlbereichen fahren.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich da rein auf die Optik.
> Wenn ich mehr Platz haben will und weniger bezahlen möchte, dann kauf ich mir einen Mondeo oder Insignia.


der rest ist reine geschmacksfrage... mir gefallt das dreier cockpit recht gut, im e92 finde ich es klasse. das a4 cockpit ist nicht mein ding.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mir gefällt das Golf 6 Cockpit! So, jetzt isses raus!


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Schläuche? Welche meinst du? Ölversorgung? Als wenn Schläuche ein kritischer Defektbereich wären.


Luftversorgung und das Ding für die Steuerdose (falls man sowas noch hat)


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und durch ein Hochdrehzahlkonzept hast du nur mehr Leistung im Endbereich (halt da, wo der andere Motor nicht mehr hindrehen kann) - bei nem Turbolader erhöht sich die Leistung, genau genommen das Drehmoment, im gesamten Kennfeld.


Genau und zu viel (Motor) Drehmoment ist auch nicht toll.
Bei zu viel davon (und zu früh), ist das nicht gerade förderlich für die Fahrbarkeit.
Siehe die ganzen dicken Ami V8, die schon bei 2000 Drehungen über 100PS entwickeln können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein Turbolader bedeutet zwar mehr Teile, dafür hast du in einem Hochdrehzahlmotor immense Massenkräfte, die auch nicht grade der Langlebigkeit förderlich sind. Durch neue Materialien bekommt man das zwar immer besser in den Griff, aber es hat einen Grund, warum die meisten Benzin-Motoren bei 6xxx U/min abriegeln.


 
Die heutigen Turbolader sind deutlich besser gefertigt als früher, Ausfälle haben meist etwas mit schlechter Wartung oder falschen Umgang zu tun. Beides Dinge, für die der Fahrer Hauptsächlich verantwortlich ist.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und durch ein Hochdrehzahlkonzept hast du nur mehr Leistung im Endbereich (halt da, wo der andere Motor nicht mehr hindrehen kann) - bei nem Turbolader erhöht sich die Leistung, genau genommen das Drehmoment, im gesamten Kennfeld.


 
Jep, Drehmoment und Leistung werden erhöht, ohne die Drehzalh zu verändern. Durch die höhere Dichte werden zwar Pleul, Lager, Wellen und Zylinderkopf stärker beansprucht, aber durch heute Fertigungsprozesse hat man das im Prinzip im Griff.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was viele ja immer vergessen: Leistung ist ein rein rechnerischer Wert aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl. Die Leistung als solche kann man nicht erhöhen, man muss das Drehmoment erhöhen (Aufladung) oder in höheren Drehzahlbereichen fahren.


 
Leistung rechnet sich aus Arbeit (bzw Energie) und Zeit zusammen.
Drehmonent ist Produkt aus Kraft und Kraftarm.
Dass das Drehmoment von der Leistung des Motors beeinflusst wird, ist klar, aber es sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Luftversorgung und das Ding für die Steuerdose (falls man sowas noch hat)


 
Wo gehen denn solche Dinge kaputt? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau und zu viel (Motor) Drehmoment ist auch nicht toll.
> Bei zu viel davon (und zu früh), ist das nicht gerade förderlich für die Fahrbarkeit.
> Siehe die ganzen dicken Ami V8, die schon bei 2000 Drehungen über 100PS entwickeln können.


 
Nö, ich kann nicht genug Drehmoment haben, je mehr Drehmoment, desto Schaltfauler kann ich fahren, da der Motor ja auch im unteren Drehzahlband genügend Schub entwickelt.
Ein Hochdrehzahlmotor muss immer Drehzahl haben, damit er Leistung bringt, unter 4000rpm ist da nicht viel los.


----------



## CeresPK (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ja Turbos sollte man immer schön behutsam warmfahren und nie warm abstellen.
Also das genaue gegenteil von dem was ein Kollege von mir mit seinem A4 1.8 Turbo macht (der ist 18 und fährt ne 160PS Karre )
der fährt bei uns aufm Parkplatz immer mit quitschenden Reifen los und lässt die Karre auf mindestens 4000rpm touren (ich denke das ist für nen Turbo ausn 90ern recht viel zum warmwerden )


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Also das genaue gegenteil von dem was ein Kollege von mir mit seinem A4 1.8 Turbo macht (der ist 18 und fährt ne 160PS Karre )



Wo ist das Problem? Du weißt sicherlich das die meisten Unfälle mit Schwerverletzten und Getöteten im Geschwindigkeitsbereich von 80 und 120 km/h stattfinden ?


----------



## Mosed (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leistung rechnet sich aus Arbeit (bzw Energie) und Zeit zusammen.
> Drehmonent ist Produkt aus Kraft und Kraftarm.
> Dass das Drehmoment von der Leistung des Motors beeinflusst wird, ist klar, aber es sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.



Es sind nicht 2 unabhängige Dinge. Die Leistung ist vom Drehmoment abhängig.

Ein Motor gibt an der Kurbelwelle ein Drehmoment ab und zusammen mit der Drehzahl ergibt sich eine Leistung.
Wenn du die aktuelle Leistung eines Motors berechnen willst, brauchst du eine Drehzahl und das aktuelle Drehmoment bei der Drehzahl. Alternativ kann man auch den effektiven Mitteldruck benutzen, aus dem sich das Drehmoment ja ergibt.

Als Praxisformel kann man benutzen:

P = M * n / 9549
(P in kW, M in Nm und N in U/min)

Alternativ:
P = p * V_H * n / (600 * i)
(p in bar, V_H in Liter, i ist 2 für nen Viertakter und 1 für nen Zweitakter)

Du kannst dir natürlich auch ein p-V Diagramm am Motorprüfstand aufzeichnen und die Fläche berechnen. Dann haste die Arbeit. Noch die Zeit dazu und man müsste die Leistung haben. Wobei du dann auch wieder die Leistung über den Mitteldruck p (was das Drehmoment ergibt) berechnet hast.

Wie gesagt, du kannst die Leistung eines Motors nur auf 2 Arten beeinflussen: Du erhöhst das Drehmoment, oder genau genommen den Mitteldruck, oder du erhöhst die Drehzahl.


----------



## CeresPK (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Du weißt sicherlich das die meisten Unfälle mit Schwerverletzten und Getöteten im Geschwindigkeitsbereich von 80 und 120 km/h stattfinden ?


Trotzdem lasse ich mior doch nicht als Fahranfänger nen 160PS Auto von Mami und Papi kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Trotzdem lasse ich mior doch nicht als Fahranfänger nen 160PS Auto von Mami und Papi kaufen


 
Vorallem, wenn es auch ein 200PS Wagen sein kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Trotzdem lasse ich mior doch nicht als Fahranfänger nen 160PS Auto von Mami und Papi kaufen



Klingt eher nach Neid als nach irgendetwas sachlichem  .


----------



## CeresPK (20. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach Neid als nach irgendetwas sachlichem  .


jaa das Auch ich hätte auch gerne Eltern die mir mein Auto gekauft hätten oder jetzt reparieren (bzw es bezahlen) würden.
Aber auf die Karre bin ich auf jeden Fall nicht neidisch wenn ich mir ansehe wie dort die Kabel drinne verlegt sind und wenn ich mir überlege wieviel sonst noch daran rumgepfuscht wurde


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Golf 6 Cockpit! So, jetzt isses raus!



ja, ist okay das ding.
das ist dann aber beim g6 auch alles.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es sind nicht 2 unabhängige Dinge. Die Leistung ist vom Drehmoment abhängig.


 
Mein Arm entwickelt mehr Drehmoment als die Motoren der meisten Kleinwagen, trotzdem habe ich nicht deren Leistung.


----------



## Mosed (21. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Und? Was soll das aussagen? Abgesehen davon, dass du kein Motor bist - deinem Arm fehlt ein bißchen Drehzahl oder?  
Ein Motor gibt Arbeit in Form von Drehmoment ab. Und die Leistung ergibt sich aus dem Drehmoment und der Drehzahl.

Du kannst mir ruhig glauben - ich habe den Kram studiert, war kurz in der Industrie und studiere weiter.

Hier ein "offizieller" Schrieb:
Vergleich Leistung und Drehmoment


Und dein Arm entwickelt alleine überhaupt kein Drehmoment, sondern nur eine Kraft. Du brauchst deinen Körper als Haltepunkt, sodass sich ein Hebelarm ergibt. Damit erzeugst du dann in deiner Schulter ein Drehmoment - super. ^^
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie du mit deinem Arm ein Drehmoment an irgendwas abgeben willst?! Das einzige was mir da einfällt ist eine Stange in die Hand nehmen und um ihre Längsachse drehen. Und dabei schaffst du bestimmt keine 120Nm.

Du meintest vermutlich, dass du mit deinem Arm ein Drehmoment an irgendwas erzeugen kannst? Also z.B. Schrauben festziehen mit einer Knarre. An der Schraube wirkt dann ein Drehmoment. Aber ein hohes Drehmoment mit hohem Hebelarm zu erzeugen ist ja nun keine Kunst. Ein Motor hat so Hebelarme z.B. im Bereich 40 mm - erzeug mal bitte mit 40 mm Hebelarm ein Drehmoment von z.B. 120 Nm  Dürfte anstrengend werden. dazu sind 3000N erforderlich.


PS: Das ist ja voll Offtopic  Gehe wir uns eine Runde schämen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du meintest vermutlich, dass du mit deinem Arm ein Drehmoment an irgendwas erzeugen kannst? Also z.B. Schrauben festziehen mit einer Knarre. An der Schraube wirkt dann ein Drehmoment. Aber ein hohes Drehmoment mit hohem Hebelarm zu erzeugen ist ja nun keine Kunst. Ein Motor hat so Hebelarme z.B. im Bereich 40 mm - erzeug mal bitte mit 40 mm Hebelarm ein Drehmoment von z.B. 120 Nm  Dürfte anstrengend werden. dazu sind 3000N erforderlich.


 
Eben, eben, entscheident ist doch die Länge des Hebelarms.
Gib mir eine lange Stange und einen festen Punkt im Weltraum und ich hebel die Erde aus. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> PS: Das ist ja voll Offtopic  Gehe wir uns eine Runde schämen.


 
Jep, kehren wir wieder zum Thema zurück, was war das noch gleich? 
Gegen andere Automarken flammen? 
War zumindest zuletzt so.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. April 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, kehren wir wieder zum Thema zurück, was war das noch gleich?
> Gegen andere Automarken flammen?
> War zumindest zuletzt so.



Ist doch irgendwie schon eine ganz Weile das Einzige, das hier im Thread gemacht wird..


----------



## k-b (22. April 2009)

*AW: Flamen über Autos*

Hab den Titel mal angepasst.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. April 2009)

*AW: Flamen über Autos*



k-b schrieb:


> Hab den Titel mal angepasst.




U made my day.


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2009)

*AW: Flamen über Autos*

Pfui. ^^ Mal wieder was gegen diese ewige Flamerei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k-b (22. April 2009)

*AW: Flamen über Autos*

Damit schührst du das Feuer eher bei der Reiskocher-Fraktion


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2009)

ich hab den thread-namen mal neutralisiert. 

btt: der einbau eines gewindefahrwerks in meinen trecker rücknäher - es wird wahrscheinlich ein eibach pro street s werden.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (22. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Pfui. ^^ Mal wieder was gegen diese ewige Flamerei.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=97140&stc=1&d=1240386047



Ui R8 *auch haben will*.
Wobei mir schon der Opel Corsa GSI reicht, aber ich ihn immer noch nicht habe und meine alte Grurke (Ford Ka) langsam, aber sicher zusammen gammelt.


----------



## kalgani (22. April 2009)

quatsch gg einen netten hintern kann keiner was einwenden


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Pfui. ^^ Mal wieder was gegen diese ewige Flamerei.


 
Findest du nicht auch, dass das Nummernschild für die paar Zeichen ein wenig zu breit ist? 



Stormbringer schrieb:


> btt: der einbau eines gewindefahrwerks in meinen trecker rücknäher - es wird wahrscheinlich ein eibach pro street s werden.


 
Hmm, dann schraub mal den Trecker richtig nach unten. Würde mich mal interessieren, wer den tieferliegensten Trecker hat. 
Und wenn es nicht anders geht, noch mal die Sportfedern selbst kürzen.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2009)

ach, so sehr viel tiefer soll das nicht werden - aktuell liegt er 15mm tiefer, jetzt sollen nochmal 15-20mm drauf.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Findest du nicht auch, dass das Nummernschild für die paar Zeichen ein wenig zu breit ist?


Er hat 2 Stellen rausretuschiert.
Sieht man, wenn man reinzoomt.
Ach ja, schaut euch mal den Kerl an der beim R8-Foto in der linken Bildhälfte im Garten steht


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ach, so sehr viel tiefer soll das nicht werden - aktuell liegt er 15mm tiefer, jetzt sollen nochmal 15-20mm drauf.


 
Ich hab mal einen Geländewagen gesehen, der tiefer lag als eine Corvette. 




Dustin91 schrieb:


> Er hat 2 Stellen rausretuschiert.
> Sieht man, wenn man reinzoomt.


 
Reingezoomt habe ich nicht. 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ach ja, schaut euch mal den Kerl an der beim R8-Foto in der linken Bildhälfte im Garten steht


 
Aha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ach, so sehr viel tiefer soll das nicht werden - aktuell liegt er 15mm tiefer, jetzt sollen nochmal 15-20mm drauf.


Richtig, du musst ja noch über den Acker kommen und deine dicken Kartoffeln ernten mit dem Trecker!  



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ach ja, schaut euch mal den Kerl an der beim R8-Foto in der linken Bildhälfte im Garten steht


Wow, das ist der Sänger von Right Said Fred oder? 
I'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt...So sexy it hurts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I'm a model you know what I mean - And I do my little turn on the catwalk...


----------



## Mosed (22. April 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Richtig, du musst ja noch über den Acker kommen und deine dicken Kartoffeln ernten mit dem Trecker!



Dafür kann man sich eine Lift-Up funktion einbauen, mit der man bei bedarf eine achse um 15mm (oder sowas) anheben kann.
Hat manch Lambo auch drin. Sehr nützlich in manch Parkhaus. Fürn Acker dürfte es nicht reichen - zumindest, wenn der frisch gepflügt ist.


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2009)

k-b schrieb:
			
		

> Damit schührst du das Feuer eher bei der Reiskocher-Fraktion



Ja nu, wenns denn so ist. 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ach ja, schaut euch mal den Kerl an der beim R8-Foto in der linken Bildhälfte im Garten steht



Unser Straßengärtner. Der pflegt hier fast alle Gärten und verdient sich damit bestimmt ne goldene Nase. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Findest du nicht auch, dass das Nummernschild für die paar Zeichen ein wenig zu breit ist?



Da war der Pinsel am Werk. Muss ja nicht jeder gleich die komplette Platte lesen können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da war der Pinsel am Werk. Muss ja nicht jeder gleich die komplette Platte lesen können.



Eben, in aller Öffentlichkeit würde man sich ja auch niemals mit einem lesbarem Kennzeichen bewegen  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der hochgelobten VW Qualität/Verarbeitung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. April 2009)

Jetzt postet du den gleichen Beitrag in mehrern Foren ?!
Aber ich kann mich in diesem Fall nur wiederholen:

Auf den Bildern erkennt man primär das die Austattung extrem mickrig ist und das der Wagen kaum gepflegt wird aber was soll das aussagen?


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2009)

dreckig ist ja mal ne untertreibung...


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2009)

Aber echt.
Was gravierendes ist da jetzt IMO nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2009)

Wo ist da Dreck??
Ich sehe nur etwas Staub...


----------



## roadgecko (22. April 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Aber echt.
> Was gravierendes ist da jetzt IMO nicht erkennbar.



Was hat eigentlich der knopf "Passenger Air Bag Off" in der Mittelkonsole zu suchen  

Ist es das was ich denke ? Was soll das bitte schön bringen ?


----------



## Mosed (22. April 2009)

Ich sehe verarbeitungsmäßig nur, dass die schwarze Zierleiste nicht sauber von einer Tür zur nächsten übergeht (sieht zumindest so aus). Und das Spaltmaß an der Tür hinten links unten rechts ()stimmt auch nicht ganz.
Ansonsten ist das Teil derbst dreckig. Versucht sich da jemand in Spore in der Realität? 


@roadgecko: das ist glaube ich nur ne Lampe zur Benachrichtigung. Bei VW braucht man den Schlüssel zum deaktivieren soweit ich weiß, kein Schalter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2009)

Och, ich find die Materialanmutung einiger Teile wie z.B. den Türgriffen äußerst billig...
Die Schalter der Fensterheber sind etwas arg dünn und fühlen sich auch nicht gerade gut an, da sind die Schalter im Skoda Fabia I besser...


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> @roadgecko: das ist glaube ich nur ne Lampe zur Benachrichtigung. Bei VW braucht man den Schlüssel zum deaktivieren soweit ich weiß, kein Schalter.


Jepp, meist ist im Handschuhfach die Mechanik um das Teil abzuschalten für Babysitze, und wenn er aus ist, leuchtet die Lampe, damit man es weiß. So hat es unser Polo 9N auch. Glaub man braucht den Schlüssel um das Furzkissen an- und abzuschalten, aber ich habs noch nie gemacht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, ich find die Materialanmutung einiger Teile wie z.B. den Türgriffen äußerst billig...


Kommt drauf an, im Vergleich zum Innenraum des weißen Toyotas kann der VW durchaus mithalten. 

Aber dass du den Staub/Dreck nicht siehst, gibt mir ja schon zu denken. Da kann man ja mit dem Finger problemlos "Wasch mich" reinschreiben und es wäre lesbar. Selektive Wahrnehmung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Aber echt.
> Was gravierendes ist da jetzt IMO nicht erkennbar.


 
Doch, doch, der weiße Wagen im Hintegrund. 
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob der von Innen genauso aussieht. 

OK, wenn man den Passat etwas reinigt, sieht das schon anders aus.
Aber wer hat sich die Lage der Knöpfe in der Fahrertür ausgedacht?


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, im Vergleich zum Innenraum des weißen Toyotas kann der VW durchaus mithalten.


hehehehe.... glaub ich auch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2009)

Ich nicht, weil der uralte Toyota hier nicht soo viel schlechter ist, vorallendingen wenn man das Alter bedenkt...
Und da ist, bis aufs Lederlenkrad, nichts abgegriffen.

PS: Auch mein Auto ist etwas staubig, putz es ja nicht täglich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: Auch mein Auto ist etwas staubig, putz es ja nicht täglich...


 
Ich habe meinen Wagen noch nie sauber gemacht.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Wagen noch nie sauber gemacht.


Wenn er dreckig ist, verkaufst du ihn und holst dir einen neuen. Kenn ich, kenn ich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn er dreckig ist, verkaufst du ihn und holst dir einen neuen. Kenn ich, kenn ich!


 
Ich beauchtrage Profis damit, die machen das schon. 
Dann sieht der wieder aus wie direkt aus der Fabrik.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. April 2009)

Zieht euch das mal rein. Sowas von Lustig die drei Chaoten! 

Top Gear Alfa Romeo Challenge- Video

Top Gear rulez!  

Edit: Das Ende ist ja total geilo. 
"This is petrol-head heaven. and the only way to get there, is by driving an Alfa Romeo."
So ein scheenes Schlusswort.


----------



## TooHot (23. April 2009)

danke fürs video Adrenalize, man konte ganz kurz en Caterham sehen, das ist ein Auto.


----------



## TooHot (23. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der hochgelobten VW Qualität/Verarbeitung...






Boah der ist aber dreckig, da muss mann so lange polieren bis ein nagelneuer Benz da steht . (/scherz)


PS:der ist echt dreckig, Ausstattung muss nicht immer sein, ich ahbe lieber einen stärckeren Motor als ein Navi Xenon oder dergleichen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. April 2009)

TooHot schrieb:


> PS:der ist echt dreckig, Ausstattung muss nicht immer sein, ich ahbe lieber einen stärckeren Motor als ein Navi Xenon oder dergleichen.



Zum einen schliesst das Eine das Andere nicht aus. Und zum anderen sollte man vielleicht wenigstens nicht die schrotttigste Sparlinie bestellen und dann sogar noch auf ein ordentliches Radio + Klimaautomatik verzichten, sonst sieht es einfach Kacke aus.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. April 2009)

TooHot schrieb:


> Boah der ist aber dreckig, da muss mann so lange polieren bis ein nagelneuer Benz da steht . (/scherz)
> 
> 
> PS:der ist echt dreckig, Ausstattung muss nicht immer sein, ich ahbe lieber einen stärckeren Motor als ein Navi Xenon oder dergleichen.



ohne xenon geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## TooHot (23. April 2009)

@Stormbringer

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie oft du bei Nacht fährst aber ich fahre meist Tagsüber und da reicht das normale Licht aus. Natürlich ist es wieder durch andere faktoren abhängig ob man zB Xenon an Bord hat oder nicht.
Wie schon gesagt ich hole mir liber einenstärckeren Motor als das ich mir eine Einparkhilfe oder dergleichen dazu kaufe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

TooHot schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt ich hole mir liber einenstärckeren Motor als das ich mir eine Einparkhilfe oder dergleichen dazu kaufe.


 
Bei der heuten Unübersichtlichkeit der Autos ist eine Einparkhilfe schon hilfreich. 
Und wenn du Xenon erst mal hattest, willst du nicht mehr darauf verzichten.


----------



## TooHot (23. April 2009)

Ich habe Xenon, war von Haus aus dabei genau wie die Einparkhilfe, CommandNavi, Automatik, Sitze mit Sitzheizung elektrisch verstellbar, Klima und Massagefunktion. Kann aber gerne darauf verzichten, leider ging es nicht.


----------



## k-b (23. April 2009)

Würdest du evtl. anders denken wenn du es nicht hättest


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2009)

Es wurd ja nach der Tür der Supra gefragt, hier eine Nahaufnahme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 'glänzende' ist Kunstleder...


----------



## Stormbringer (23. April 2009)

ja und wo ist das jetzt besser als beim passi?
 -zwei schaltereinheiten (eine hätte es auch getan)
- der stoff sieht nach achtziger jahre teppich-domäne aus
- und der teppich am unteren ende der tür ist da irgendwie fehl am platz (schmutzecke)


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2009)

Es schaut nicht ganz so billig aus, ist wesentlich hochwertiger und ist robust, da schaut nix abgegriffen oder so aus.

Und naja, so wie diese Tür sind eigentlich alle halbwegs brauchbaren Autos in den 80ern ausgestattet - manchmal halt mit Leder statt Stoff, wenn mans bestellt hat...


----------



## Stormbringer (23. April 2009)

deine meinung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> deine meinung.


 
Denk mal daran, wie alt Stefans Auto inzwischen ist.
Ich will den Passat mal in dem Alter sehen. 
Wahrscheinlich ist der dann aber schon längst in der Schrottpresse gelandet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> deine meinung.



Nö, Fakt, schau dir doch mal an, wie ein E30 von innen ausschaut, der ist auch nicht anders/wesentlich hübscher, wäre Zeitlich auch vergleichbar, über 'nen 2er Golf muss ich wohl nicht reden, oder?

Wenn man die Lederausstattung bestellt hätte, wäre auch die Tür mit Leder (teilweise) bezogen...

PS: Supra MK3 -> 1986 - 1993


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, Fakt, schau dir doch mal an, wie ein E30 von innen ausschaut, der ist auch nicht anders/wesentlich hübscher, wäre Zeitlich auch vergleichbar, über 'nen 2er Golf muss ich wohl nicht reden, oder?
> 
> Wenn man die Lederausstattung bestellt hätte, wäre auch die Tür mit Leder (teilweise) bezogen...
> 
> PS: Supra MK3 -> 1986 - 1993


 
Für den Preis, den BMW dafür verlangt hat, kann man echt mehr erwarten.
Schon ein Escort MKIII sah von Innen so aus.


----------



## Mosed (23. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für den Preis, den BMW dafür verlangt hat, kann man echt mehr erwarten.
> Schon ein Escort MKIII sah von Innen so aus.



Du weist schon, dass die ca. die gleichen Baujahre haben? ...
(wegen dem "schon")
Die Verarbeitung ist aber gut im BMW.

Haste mal Bilder vom Escort? Wie ein E30 Baujahr 88 aussieht, weiß ich - steht einer vor meiner Tür 

EIn Golf 2 sieht mal gar nicht toll aus innen. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du weist schon, dass die ca. die gleichen Baujahre haben? ...
> (wegen dem "schon")
> Die Verarbeitung ist aber gut im BMW.


 
Eigentllich geht es um die Türverkleidung und die Materialen.
Der Escort hatte damals (Baujahr 80-88) ähnliche Türverkleidungen.
OK, sicher nicht so gut verarbeitet, aber letztendlich spielt das nach 20 Jahren auch keine Rolle mehr.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Haste mal Bilder vom Escort? Wie ein E30 Baujahr 88 aussieht, weiß ich - steht einer vor meiner Tür


 
Müsste ich mal suchen gehn, ob ich da was finde. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> EIn Golf 2 sieht mal gar nicht toll aus innen. ^^


 
He he he, Golf 2 eben, sieht so aus wie Golf 1 und Golf 3 und Golf..... 


Edit:
So, hab da mal zwei Bilder gefunden, man sieht zwar nicht alles, kann sich aber einen Überblick verschaffen.
Velours war damals total in. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal den Wunderbaum ignorieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

Ich bin grad mal wieder auf ein Angebot gestoßen, was einen dicken haken hat, nur er steht nicht dabei xD 

3350 € sicher entweder hat der sich was geraucht oder wie gesagt ^^

AutoScout24: Detailseite


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2009)

Fake, what else??


----------



## Mosed (23. April 2009)

Ein Haken steht dabei: Schau dir mal den Satzbau usw. an ... ^^
2. Haken: gmail als gewerblicher anbieter??

Interessant - es gibt zumindest mittlerweile keine Fiesta mit 2,0 Liter Motor...
Laut Internetshops heißt das Auto zu der Schlüsselnummer ST150... Haken 3? Ok, woanders wird auch 2,0L angegeben.


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein Haken steht dabei: Schau dir mal den Satzbau usw. an ... ^^
> 2. Haken: gmail als gewerblicher anbieter??
> 
> Interessant - es gibt zumindest mittlerweile keine Fiesta mit 2,0 Liter Motor...
> Laut Internetshops heißt das Auto zu der Schlüsselnummer ST150... Haken 3? Ok, woanders wird auch 2,0 angegeben.



Jo Fake kann sein, ne der Fiesta ST hat schon nen 2 liter mit 150ps.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein Haken steht dabei: Schau dir mal den Satzbau usw. an ... ^^
> 2. Haken: gmail als gewerblicher anbieter??


 
Jep, das ist schon sehr verdächtig. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Interessant - es gibt zumindest mittlerweile keine Fiesta mit 2,0 Liter Motor...
> Laut Internetshops heißt das Auto zu der Schlüsselnummer ST150... Haken 3? Ok, woanders wird auch 2,0L angegeben.


 
Von Baujahr 2001-2005 hier der Sportfiesta ST 150
Ab Baujahr 2005-2008 dann 2.0 ST.


----------



## Mosed (23. April 2009)

schlechstes Deutsch finde ich immer besonders genial ^^ 

Ich würde nie ein Auto bei jemanden kaufen, der nicht halbwegs vernünftig Deutsch kann. Zumindest die Anzeige sollte sorgfältig sein - wenns dann gesprochen etwas holpert ok, aber schriftlich? Und ein gewerblicher Anbieter sollte so oder so Deutsch können.

Ich habe mal eine Werkstatt angerufen zwecks Reparatur - der Typ am Telefon konnte sich kaum ausdrücken (ich hab fast nix verstanden) - als wenn ich mein Auto zu so jemanden geben würde. ^^
Da sagt man dann: repariere dies und er repariert vermutlich das.


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, das ist schon sehr verdächtig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber 2 Liter hatte der doch schon immer  oder etwas nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Aber 2 Liter hatte der doch schon immer  oder etwas nicht.


 
Jep, immer der gleiche Motor.
2.0 Liter mit 150 PS.
Daher auch die Bezeichnung, zuerst ST 150 und danach 2.0 ST.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da sagt man dann: repariere dies und er repariert vermutlich das.


 
Der repariert an deinem Benzinmotor die Glühkerzen.


----------



## roadgecko (23. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, immer der gleiche Motor.
> 2.0 Liter mit 150 PS.
> Daher auch die Bezeichnung, zuerst ST 150 und danach 2.0 ST.



Ah jetzt alles verstanden


----------



## Adrenalize (24. April 2009)

AutoScout24: Detailseite

"Absolut VOLL VOLL Einselstöck
Schau den bilder an privat fahrzeug nur somer gefahren fahrzeug ist angemeldet daher probe fahrt keine problem mehr info am telefon"

Typische 3er BMW Verkaufsanzeige.


----------



## roadgecko (24. April 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> AutoScout24: Detailseite
> 
> "Absolut VOLL VOLL Einselstöck
> Schau den bilder an privat fahrzeug nur somer gefahren fahrzeug ist angemeldet daher probe fahrt keine problem mehr info am telefon"
> ...



Naja die zielgruppe wird es verstehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. April 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Typische 3er BMW Verkaufsanzeige.


 
Das ist ja mal voll krass fett korrekt deutsch und so, boah ey. 
Ich glaub, ich melde mich mal so am Telefon bei denen.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich melde mich mal so am Telefon bei denen.



Auf jeden.


----------



## Mosed (24. April 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Naja die zielgruppe wird es verstehen



Es gibt auch vernünftige BMW Fahrer. Ich habe auch einen E30. 

Man sollte ein Auto putzen, bevor man es zum Verkauf anbietet. ^^

4550€ finde ich ein bissl krass für ein 21 Jahre altes Auto, auch wenn es ein M3 ist.


----------



## Zoon (24. April 2009)

Ist kein M3, sondern ein 325 mit M3 Emblem Tuning wie in dieser Zielgruppe so üblich


----------



## Adrenalize (24. April 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ist kein M3, sondern ein 325 mit M3 Emblem Tuning wie in dieser Zielgruppe so üblich


Voll krass korrekt erkannt, oida! 

Bam oida fix oida!


----------



## Mosed (24. April 2009)

Darauf habe ich grad mal nicht geachtet. Aber stimmt, sieht man am Innenraum.
Wie billig ^^. Entweder es ist ein M3 oder nicht.

Ok, das ist ein Proll-auto - somit versteht die Zielgruppe doch die beschreibung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ein Proll-auto - somit versteht die Zielgruppe doch die beschreibung.


 
Was aber auch gleichzeitig bedeutet, dass die Karre schon ordentlich gequält wurde, so bei dem einen oder anderen illegalen Rennen.


----------



## k-b (25. April 2009)

Finde auch die türkischen Autohändler genial zum Teil. Da ist ja sogut wie jedes Auto ein Rentnerauto aus zweiter Hand oder nur im Sommer gefahren


----------



## Mosed (25. April 2009)

So ein Sch...

Habe heute meinen neuen Endschalldämpfer montiert und dabei geschaut, warum bei starken Federwegen ein knarzen von hinten kommt: Von der linken Feder ist die unterste Windung abgebrochen. (Und der Kram hing halt im rest der Feder) ^^ Ganz toll. Jetzt muss ich auch noch irgendwoher Sportfedern bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> So ein Sch...
> 
> Habe heute meinen neuen Endschalldämpfer montiert und dabei geschaut, warum bei starken Federwegen ein knarzen von hinten kommt: Von der linken Feder ist die unterste Windung abgebrochen. (Und der Kram hing halt im rest der Feder) ^^ Ganz toll. Jetzt muss ich auch noch irgendwoher Sportfedern bekommen.


 
Das heißt, die Feder war vorher schon im Eimer?


----------



## Mosed (25. April 2009)

Wie meinste das mit vorher? Sie ist seit ein paar Wochen ungewollt gekürzt. 
Meine Hinterachse hat jetzt halt 2 verschiedene Tieferlegungsstufen.  links ein paar mm mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wie meinste das mit vorher? Sie ist seit ein paar Wochen ungewollt gekürzt.
> Meine Hinterachse hat jetzt halt 2 verschiedene Tieferlegungsstufen.  links ein paar mm mehr.


 
Deine Feder ist doch gebrochen gewesen.
War das schon, bevor du den Endschalldämpfer verbaut hast, oder ist es währenddessen passiert?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2009)

Hm, irgendwie gefällt mir der alte Lexus IS ganz gut.
Bin nur am überlegen, 'nen 200er (1G-FE) oder 'nen 300er (2JZ-GE) zu nehmen, sind nur 58PS Unterschied und eben das MT Getriebe, was der 200er hier in der Nähe hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie gefällt mir der alte Lexus IS ganz gut.
> Bin nur am überlegen, 'nen 200er (1G-FE) oder 'nen 300er (2JZ-GE) zu nehmen, sind nur 58PS Unterschied und eben das MT Getriebe, was der 200er hier in der Nähe hat...


 
Willst du deinen Turbo verkloppen, oder machst du eine japanische Enklave auf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2009)

Naja, bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, vorallendingen da ich ja mehr auf Automatik stehe (dicken Motor vorausgesetzt)...

Naja, Montag werd ich mal nach Eutin fahren und mir den handgeschalteten, roten IS200 anschauen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

Hmm, Eutin ist 40km von mir entfernt, vielleicht bin ich schneller da als du. 
Was bedeutet denn ein "dicker" Motor für dich, wo ist die Grenze?


----------



## Mosed (25. April 2009)

Naja - wie geschrieben, die Feder ist seit ein paar Wochen gebrochen. Wenn man sie beim Endschalldämpferwechsel durchbricht, muss man schon recht gewaltätig sein.  

Aber da es nur die unterste Windung ist, ist es ja nicht so tragisch. Die letzen Wochen lief das Auto ja auch problemlos. Manche kürzen ja selbst Tieferlegungsfelgen nochmal extra um ne Windung. ^^

Mal sehen wo ich 2 Federn herbekomme. Tausche dann ja dann beide an der HA. Shops haben nur 4-er Sets und Ebay hat auch nix. Vorhin die eine Auktion habe ich verpatzt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, Eutin ist 40km von mir entfernt, vielleicht bin ich schneller da als du.


Norden, Süden, Osten oder Westen?
Bei mir sinds ~70km...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn ein "dicker" Motor für dich, wo ist die Grenze? :what


3l 6Ender mit 200PS, bei maximal 6500 Drehungen, kein Turbo.


----------



## Mosed (25. April 2009)

Da wirste aber echt bald ein Problem bekommen, denn aufgrund Spritverbrauchsgründen ist Downsizing angesagt. Weniger Hubraum und dafür aufpumpen. Damit der Motor in effizienteren Bereichen betrieben wird.

In absehbarer Zeit wird es keine Motoren mehr geben ohne Kompressor oder Turbo.

200PS aus 3L ist aber nicht so der Hit.  Müsste man mehr rausbekommen (auch als Sauger), aber war wohl auch eher so ein Richtungsangabe deinerseits. Reihe-6 ist was feines. Schön laufruhig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. April 2009)

Naja, der 2JZ-GTE ist ja in Tunerkreisen sehr sehr beliebt, da der 'ootb', nur mit anderem Turbo, durchaus halbwegs haltbar für 450-500PS gut ist.

Der 2JZ-GE ist wohl auch mehr auf Haltbarkeit und Fahrbarkeit und weniger auf maximale Leistung ausgelegt.
Natürlich könnte man auch 300-350PS aus 'nem 3l R6 rausholen, aber dann müsste der deutlich höher drehen, der 2JZ-GE hat ja seine Maximale Leistung schon bei 6000 Drehungen (der 7M-GE dreht auch nicht höher bzw sogar noch weniger, ist auch mehr aus 'Leistung ausm Keller' ausgelegt).

€dit:
BMW N52 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wenn man danach geht, könnt man aus dem 2JZ-GE etwa 280PS rausholen, wenn man ihn bis 7000 Drehungen drehen lassen würde.
Aber dann steigt auch die Belastung des Motors, der wohl eher nicht für diese Drehzahlen ausgelegt ist (Ventilfedern usw).


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. April 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Norden, Süden, Osten oder Westen?
> Bei mir sinds ~70km...


 
Von Norden komm ich her, da wo's lange schneit, und leer. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 3l 6Ender mit 200PS, bei maximal 6500 Drehungen, kein Turbo.


 
Hmm, ist schon etwas übertrieben, heutige Automatikgetriebe sind schon recht gut.
Vergleich sie nicht immer mit dem alten Krempel, das die Japaner immer noch verbauen. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da wirste aber echt bald ein Problem bekommen, denn aufgrund Spritverbrauchsgründen ist Downsizing angesagt. Weniger Hubraum und dafür aufpumpen. Damit der Motor in effizienteren Bereichen betrieben wird.
> 
> In absehbarer Zeit wird es keine Motoren mehr geben ohne Kompressor oder Turbo.


 
Sehe ich auch so, kleine Motoren, mit relativ wenig Hubraum, dafür Turbo-und/oder Kompressoraufladung.
Ich meine aber eher Turboaufladung, da weniger anfällig als Kompressor und der rein über die Abgase angetrieben werden kann.
Wenn man sie sehr eng am Auslasskanal anbringt, sind sie auch sehr effizient und haben so gut wie kein Turboloch.
Bei meinem Motor ist der Turbo direkt in den Abgasgrümmer eingebaut, also nicht hinterm dem Krümmer angebracht.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 200PS aus 3L ist aber nicht so der Hit.  Müsste man mehr rausbekommen (auch als Sauger), aber war wohl auch eher so ein Richtungsangabe deinerseits. Reihe-6 ist was feines. Schön laufruhig.


 
Ja, aber warum sollte man`?
Lieber weniger rausquetschen, dafür weniger Drehzahl und gemütlicher reisen.


----------



## Mosed (25. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man sie sehr eng am Auslasskanal anbringt, sind sie auch sehr effizient und haben so gut wie kein Turboloch.



Das Turboloch ist davon unabhängig. Das Turboloch entsteht einfach dadurch, dass der Massendurchsatz an Abgas im unteren Drehzahlbereich nicht ausreicht, um den dort verbauten ATL entsprechend anzutreiben.

Würde man einen kleineren ATL nutzen, wäre im oberen Drehzahlbereich der Massendurchsatz zu groß, und man muss viel Abgas durchs Wategate am ATL vorbeischleusen. Man kann im oberen Drehzahlbereich das Drehmoment nicht so stark steigern, wie die Abgasenergie möglich machen würde.

Deshalb wird dann für eine maximale Drehmomentausbeute auch eine Registeraufladung benutzt (ein kleiner Turbolader für untere Drehzahlen und ein großer für die hohen Drehzahlen) oder ein VTG. Wobei VTG bei Benzinern noch ein Problem darstellt aufgrund der Abgastemperaturen (> 1000°C). Porsche umgeht das durch hochwertige Materialien, die aber in "normalen" PKW nicht bezahlbar sind.
Ein normaler VTG verträgt nur ~ 950°C.

Ein Weg dahin ist auch der im Zylinderkopf integrierte Krümmer. Dabei ist der Krümmer ebenfalls wassergekühlt, sodass am ATL nicht mehr so viel Hitze ankommt. 
Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man auf Volllast nicht mehr zur Kühlung anfetten muss, (um den ATL nicht zu grillen) sodass der Spritverbauch sinkt.


Das der Turbolader dicht am Krümmer ist, hat eher die Bewandnis, dass der Katalysator schnell aufheizen, also möglichst dicht an den Auslasskanälen sein muss, damit er möglist schnell mit seiner Arbeit beginnt.  Da der ATL vor Kat kommen muss, wird alles eng zusammengebaut.


----------



## Zoon (26. April 2009)

Deswegen ist der Biturbo 6 Zylinder sowie der 4 Zylinder und 6 Zylinder Biturbodiesel von BMW auch registergeschaltet.

Als Abwechslung fürs WE ein S2000 oder AE86 Drehorgel, dann ists perfekt


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2009)

zudem hat der kleine biturbo-diesel auch so gut wie kein turboloch mehr.


----------



## SmallSoldier (26. April 2009)

vtg ist das die multitronic vom audi?


----------



## Mosed (26. April 2009)

Ne, multitronic ist ein Getriebe - allgemeiner Name dafür ist CVT (continous variable transmission) - ein stufenloses Getriebe.

VTG (variable Turbinengeometrie) ist ein Turbolader mit variabler Turbinengeometrie. Bei niedrigen Massendurchsatz werden die Leitschaufel in Richtung "zu" gestellt, um die kinetische Energie zu erhöhen (weniger Durchmesser zum durchströmen = höhere Geschwindigkeit)

Korrekt müsste man wohl auch sagen: ATL (Abgasturbolader) mit VTG.


Achja, mal nebenbei: was viele immer vergessen, wenn sie sagen ATL ist besser als ein Kompressor, weil man mit nem ATL die Abgasenergie nutzt und der Kompressor von der Kurbelwelle angetrieben werden muss.
Das Antreiben des ATL ist auch nicht "kostenlos". Durch den ATL steigt der Abgasgegendruck, was die Aussschiebearbeit des Motors erhöht. Entsprechend kostet auch ein ATL Sprit. Habe grad keine Daten vorliegen, aber ein ATL dürfte weniger kW schlucken als ein Kompressor.


----------



## SmallSoldier (26. April 2009)

ich glaube der g-ladder ist besser, hier wird ide erdanziehungskraft g verwendet um die leistung zu steigern.


----------



## Mosed (26. April 2009)

Nein, aber die Erdanziehung dafür nutzen zu können wär was. 
Auch der G-Lader wird angetrieben (Riementrieb). Der Name kommt von der Bauform.


@Stormbringer: Wenn der Biturbo ein Register hat, wäre es auch ziemlich schlecht konstruiert, wenn er noch ein merkliches Turboloch hätte - den zu umgehen und trotzdem auch bei hohen Drehzahlen viel Drehmomentsteigerung zu erreichen, ist ja Sinn des Registers. 
Wie fährt der sich denn? Merkt man da im normalen Betrieb noch was? Gut, bei 800rpm wird wohl auch der Biturbo nicht drücken, aber das ist ja auch eher Leerlauf.


----------



## SmallSoldier (26. April 2009)

@elementardrache
probier es odch aus der 250cdi in der neuen eklasse hat so ein biturbo, kleiner für untere und der große für obere drahzahl.


----------



## Mosed (26. April 2009)

Ich geh mir gleich einen kaufen.  

Ne, bin bestimt schon mal Autos mit solch Biturbo Konzept gefahren bei Europcar. Aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr an das Verhalten. BMWs lassen sich ja eigentlich immer super fahren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> @Stormbringer: Wenn der Biturbo ein Register hat


Du meinst, wenn die 2 Turbos als Registeraufladung funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Mosed (26. April 2009)

Ja, die Formulierung war etwas daneben.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. April 2009)

Bin vorhin in einem '07 Shelby GT 500 mitgefahren - *heissa juchei!* 

Das Viech hat 500 Pferde - wenn man das Gaspedal aufn Boden drueckt, kommt man seinem Sitz doch unwahrscheinlich nahe.. 
Und selbst bei 100 km/h zieht das Ding noch wie eine Jungfrau - das war schon ein Erlebnis. 
Mehr ist hier auf den amerikanischen Strassen dann aber leider nicht moeglich - sonst kommt man einem Besuch hinter schwedischen Gardinen auch sehr nahe.. 

Fuer alle, die den Wagen nicht kennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (27. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bin vorhin in einem '07 Shelby GT 500 mitgefahren - *heissa juchei!*
> 
> Das Viech hat 500 Pferde - wenn man das Gaspedal aufn Boden drueckt, kommt man seinem Sitz doch unwahrscheinlich nahe..
> Und selbst bei 100 km/h zieht das Ding noch wie eine Jungfrau - das war schon ein Erlebnis.
> ...


Ja, "ELEANOR" ist schon nen heißer wagen  Würd auch mal gerne mitfahren  (Oder wenigstens sowas wie nen Focus RS 09)


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2009)

Hm, in Lübeck steht ein RX7 FC gerad, nur der Preis ist etwas unverschämt, selbst für 'nen Händler....


----------



## CeresPK (27. April 2009)

wenn du das Auto unbedingt willst und du wirklich wieder einen FC haben willst dan kauf ihn dir


----------



## Mosed (27. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und selbst bei 100 km/h zieht das Ding noch wie eine Jungfrau - das war schon ein Erlebnis.



Bei 100 km/h noch zu ziehen ist nicht so die Kunst. Da reichen auch weniger als 500PS. Aber das Teil zieht vermutlich auch noch bei 240 km/h (schafft er das oder ist er abgeriegelt?) und das ist dann schon was "besonderes".

Ich erinnere mich dabei grad an einen Bericht über einen BMW (M5?), der laut Tester bei 270 km/h noch derbst Vorschub erzeugt hat. Bei 340 km/h war glaube ich Schluss - die haben Nachts auf Autobahnen getestet, es ging darum, wie schnell man auf ABs noch maximal fahren kann. Da die ABs leer waren...
Und da haben die auch gleich mal geschaut, was der Motor so hergibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> wenn du das Auto unbedingt willst und du wirklich wieder einen FC haben willst dan kauf ihn dir


Naja, der hat schon ein paar 'Mängel':
Lenkrad nicht Original, stammt aus einem Turbo (oder gar Cabrio)
Sitze nicht Original, stammen aus einem Cabrio 
Schiebedach, Felgen auch nicht Original...

Und der Preis ist völlig überzogen!
NAs werden idR unter 2000€ gehandelt, 5890€ sind einfach utopisch für das 150PS Modell...


----------



## MoS (27. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> ... Ich erinnere mich dabei grad an einen Bericht über einen BMW (M5?), der laut Tester bei 270 km/h noch derbst Vorschub erzeugt hat. Bei 340 km/h war glaube ich Schluss - die haben Nachts auf Autobahnen getestet, es ging darum, wie schnell man auf ABs noch maximal fahren kann. Da die ABs leer waren...
> Und da haben die auch gleich mal geschaut, was der Motor so hergibt.


Das war bestimmt der G-Power M5 'Hurricane': Video: BMW M5 G-Power Hurricane - Auto BMW Grip M5 Motormagazin - Clipfish


----------



## Whoosaa (28. April 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei 100 km/h noch zu ziehen ist nicht so die Kunst. Da reichen auch weniger als 500PS. Aber das Teil zieht vermutlich auch noch bei 240 km/h (schafft er das oder ist er abgeriegelt?) und das ist dann schon was "besonderes".



Ja, wahrscheinlich, aber fuer mich, der zum ersten Mal in so einer Kiste mitgefahren ist, war es halt dann doch ein Erlebnis. 
Das mehr drin gewesen waere, ist mir auch klar, bloss haben wir hier halt leider keine Autobahn, um es auszuprobieren.


----------



## Zoon (28. April 2009)

mal was aktuelles - Pontiac RIP:

GM Confirms Pontiac Phase Out by 2010 - 21,000 jobs cut - Worldcarfans


----------



## Mosed (28. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, wahrscheinlich, aber fuer mich, der zum ersten Mal in so einer Kiste mitgefahren ist, war es halt dann doch ein Erlebnis.



Ja klar, das wollte ich nicht abstreiten. Würde auch gern mal mit so ner Kiste fahren - ach egal, in 10 Jahren kauf ich mir sowas einfach.  

Er wird ja auch bei 100 deutlich beschleunigen können.


----------



## Fabian (30. April 2009)

Unser A4:

Hat fast 3 jahre auf dem Buckel,wird nächsten Monat gegen den neuen ersetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Unser A4:
> 
> Hat fast 3 jahre auf dem Buckel,wird nächsten Monat gegen den neuen ersetzt


 
Keine Lust zum Tüv zu fahren?


----------



## roadgecko (30. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Lust zum Tüv zu fahren?



Ich nimm auch den "alten" wenn du auf die Abwrackprämie verzichtest


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2009)

Ich würde ja eher auf Leasing tippen.
Unser A6 ist auch schon wieder fällig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde ja eher auf Leasing tippen.
> Unser A6 ist auch schon wieder fällig.


 
Leasing lohnt doch für Privatleute nicht.


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. April 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Unser A4:
> 
> Hat fast 3 jahre auf dem Buckel,wird nächsten Monat gegen den neuen ersetzt



Klingt fasst so als wäre das viel O.o meiner ist zarte 16 Jahre jung  und ich hab ihn total lieb =P

Auf der Autobahn hat er neulich auch 200km/h auf der geraden geschafft  aber da kann ich dann langsam den eimer drunter halten....


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leasing lohnt doch für Privatleute nicht.


Und was sagt dir an dem Bild dass das kein Firmenwagen(so wie bei meinem Dad) ist oder er Selbstständig ist?


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Anti Offtopic. ...auf welchem Auto klebe ich? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

BMW Z4 mit V12 Maschine? Oder nen Mercedes Benz SLR!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und was sagt dir an dem Bild dass das kein Firmenwagen(so wie bei meinem Dad) ist oder er Selbstständig ist?


 
Ich sag ja für Privatleute.
Ein Selbstständiger hat den Wagen über seine Firma geleast.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. April 2009)

Hm, mal ein Schuss ins blaue:
Pagani Zonda?


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Damit bist du ganz nah dran ...am Blumentopf. Die Waschmaschine gibts dafür nicht. ^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Ferrari Enzo?? Ford GT??


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Eher was für die obere Staatsriege...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Bughatti Veyron? Maybach??


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Letzterer ist schon nah dran, aber mindestens doppelt/dreifach so teuer.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Rolls-Royce Phantom??


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

Ein Benz kann es nicht sein, da Seitenblinker im Kotflügel.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

BMW 7er mit V12 Maschine!


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Verdammt - erkannt. BMW 760 Li mit 6.0 Liter V12-Triebwerk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

Der ist aber nicht teurer als ein Maybach.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Google hilft! Ich setz au grad mal was rein!

@Klutten der gehört aber nicht dir? Oder doch??


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

@ quantenslipstream
Ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass der Maybach doppelt und dreifach so teuer ist. 

@ AMD64X2-User
Nö, ich habe ihn nur abgeholt und habe ihn grad noch hier. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream
> Ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass der Maybach doppelt und dreifach so teuer ist.


 
Achso, ich hatte das anders rum verstanden und den Maybach für deutlich billiger angenommen. 
doch welche Limousine sollte dreimal sovie kosten wie ein Maybach?


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Ich glaube ein Space-Shuttle.

Edit:
Hier noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Innenraum. Schier unglaublich, was man so alles an Extras verbauen kann. Liegesitze hinten, Kühlschrank, TV Alcantara-Dachhimmel usw. ...Liste ist nahezu endlos. Alleine die Beinfreiheit ist der knaller. Vorne könnte immer noch ein 2m-Typ sitzen und hinter dem Sitz sind gute 50cm Luft.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Und mit sowas fahren die Politiker rum und das von unseren Steuergeldern!! Dann reden se noch von Klimawandel! Aber BTT: Hab oben auch ma ein Auto gepostet!


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Den neuen Challanger hab ich letzte Woche bei uns im Ort gesehen. Echt geiles Teil.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Richtig!! Ich hab letzte Woche den SRT-8 gesehen !!


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Ich wusste bis dahin gar nicht, dass der schon auf dem Markt ist. ...die Namen Charger & Challenger vertausche ich immer


----------



## Fabian (30. April 2009)

Also der Herr Klutten hat recht.
Der nächste bleibt sogar nur 2 Jahre,man hat sich bei uns entschlossen erst wieder zu kaufen wenn es in Rente geht.

Meine Mum will unseren jetzigen Focus gegen einen AUDI TT austauschen,der wäre aber wie der Focus dann gekauft.

Zum VAG Innenraum,der sieht immer noch aus wie neu.


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Ich hab Recht? Habe zu eurem tollen Kombi doch gar nichts gesagt. So einen hätte ich auch gerne als 3.0 tdi mit S-Line komplett ...träum.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Also soviel ich weis heisst das ding nun doch Challenger und den gibts schon iner SRT-8 version!


Edit: Dodge Charger inner SRT-8 version!
Is also ein unterschied zum vorherigen Bild!


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Ich habe mich auch gerade verbessert. Die beiden Namen verwechsele ich schon immer. ^^


----------



## roadgecko (30. April 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Verdammt - erkannt. BMW 760 Li mit 6.0 Liter V12-Triebwerk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Teil 

Bei Autoscout kostet soeiner selbst mit 270.000km 20.000 €


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Der hier ist wie neu, nicht mal am Fahrersitz sieht man Spuren am Leder ...aber von 2003 ...und über den Preis sprechen wir lieber nicht.

Die Fahrwerte sind absolut brutal. Der Kahn geht in einem Zug bis 260 Tachoanschlag. Die Nadel wird und wird dabei nicht langsamer.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. April 2009)

Und wozu fährste den dann Spazieren??


----------



## Fabian (30. April 2009)

@ Kluttendu hattest recht damit das es ein Firmenwagen ist,wg. selbstständigkeit.

Ja der 3,0 TDI in S-Line wäre was schönes,nur leider krieg ich die nicht überredet.


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Würdest du es nicht machen, wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest? 

@ Fabian
Der A4 kostet aber auch unglaubliches Geld. Keine Frage, dass man da schon mehr als nur reine Überredung spielen lassen muss.


----------



## Fabian (30. April 2009)

Der neu ist wenigstens schonmal ein Schritt nach vorne:

2,0 TDi mit 170 PS in der Ambiente ausstattung.

Ich hab lange überlegt ob ich den 125er mache.
War mir im endeffekt doch zu teuer mit Versicherung etc.


----------



## BMW M-Power (30. April 2009)

Heute bin ich mal mit dem auto rumgekurvt was ich von meinem opa geschenkt bekommen habe...

Fiat Barchetta, Bj.2000, Ledersitze, top soundsystem, 1,8L 16V 131PS.

Eig. ganz schön das auto...


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

Ich persönlich mag diese ganzen Vierzylinder-Diesel überhaupt nicht. Da fehlt mir die Laufkultur. Allerdings muss man selbst für einen 2.7er TDI schon 5.000 Euro drauflegen, was wieder eine ordentliche Stange Geld ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Und mit sowas fahren die Politiker rum und das von unseren Steuergeldern!! Dann reden se noch von Klimawandel


 
Denk auch mal an die ganzen Firmenwagen. 
Über 80% alle Benzen in Deutschland sollen als Firmenwagen zugelassen sein (hatte ich mal im ADAC Magazin gelesen).


----------



## Zoon (1. Mai 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag diese ganzen Vierzylinder-Diesel überhaupt nicht. Da fehlt mir die Laufkultur. Allerdings muss man selbst für einen 2.7er TDI schon 5.000 Euro drauflegen, was wieder eine ordentliche Stange Geld ist.



.. die gegenüber den 3.0L TDI (incl Quattro) nicht so gut abschneiden... also lieber gleich +10K € Aufpreis einbeziehen


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Mai 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag diese ganzen Vierzylinder-Diesel überhaupt nicht. Da fehlt mir die Laufkultur. Allerdings muss man selbst für einen 2.7er TDI schon 5.000 Euro drauflegen, was wieder eine ordentliche Stange Geld ist.



öhm... das mag durchaus für den 2.0tdi (vor allem in der 170ps version) stimmen - das ist nunmal ein eher rauer geselle, aber fahr mal den bmw 2.0 biturbo diesel - dann sagst du das nicht mehr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> öhm... das mag durchaus für den 2.0tdi (vor allem in der 170ps version) stimmen - das ist nunmal ein eher rauer geselle, aber fahr mal den bmw 2.0 biturbo diesel - dann sagst du das nicht mehr.



Ich habe meinen BMW 320d nach nur 4 Monaten wegen der unerträglichen Akkustik verkauft. Der Verkäufer hat mir vorher auch erzählt wie toll er klingen soll, kann ich aber null bestätigen.

Und als ich vor einem Monat den BMW 118d gefahren bin musste ich festellen, das sich offensichtlich seither nichts verbessert hat. Denn er hat genagelt ohne Ende udn selbst der Schaltknauf hat wild vibriert. Wenn das Laufkultur sein soll, dann kommt ein 4 Zylinder Diesel für mich nie wieder in Frage.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Mai 2009)

ich hab nicht gesagt das er toll klingt, es ist und bleibt ein diesel. da kann man halt nix machen - und erwarten (weil der verkäufer es sagt) sollte man auch nix. 
aber er rattert nicht unerträglich wie ein vag-tdi und er läuft wie ein cr-sixpack.


----------



## Klutten (1. Mai 2009)

Ich bin nun mal 3.0-Liter-TDI-Fan(boy)   ...oder größer. Der V10-TDI im Touareg macht auch Laune und dreht wie ein Sportwagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> aber er rattert nicht unerträglich wie ein vag-tdi und er läuft wie ein cr-sixpack.



Sorry aber da muss ich ganz klar widersprechen. Ein V6/ R6 Diesel klingt mehr oder weniger gut, der BMW R4 Diesel und auch jeder andere 4 Zylinder Diesel klingt eben nicht gut. Laufruhe ist definitiv etwas anderes.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Mai 2009)

jeder diesel hört sich an wie ein trecker - das ist ein fakt.


----------



## Mosed (1. Mai 2009)

Nicht ganz - S-Klasse Dieselmotoren sind mit Mehrfacheinspritzung und Dämmung ziemlich ruhig gestellt.


Unser Nachbar hat sich mal eben zu seinem Cayenne, R8, Jeep (oder sowas in der Richtung) nen Lamborghini dazugestellt. ^^ (Da war doch noch ein Auto? 911? hmmm...)


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Unser Nachbar hat sich mal eben zu seinem Cayenne, R8, Jeep (oder sowas in der Richtung) nen Lamborghini dazugestellt. ^^ (Da war doch noch ein Auto? 911? hmmm...)


Wohnst du auf St. Pauli?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wohnst du auf St. Pauli?


 
Sein Nachbar heißt Roman Abramovich


----------



## Zoon (2. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> jeder diesel hört sich an wie ein trecker - das ist ein fakt.



Hast schonmal nen schönen Scania V8 Diesel gehört der direkt neben dir loslegt? 

Und 6 Zylinder Diesel kommen akustisch zwar nicht so her wie Benziner, aber gut klingen se allenfalls.

Oder wenn man die alten Mercedes 5 Zylinder Diesel mal ordentlich "OC´ed"  Euro 5 kannste zwar knicken aber der Sound ist geil 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-gVUwDJ1QyY&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-gVUwDJ1QyY&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Der Turbo vom roten gehörte ursprünglich in ne Caterpilar Planierraupe oder so ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> jeder diesel hört sich an wie ein trecker - das ist ein fakt.


 
Jep, die Dinger nageln halt, liegt am Prinzip, kann man nichts gegen machen. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nicht ganz - S-Klasse Dieselmotoren sind mit Mehrfacheinspritzung und Dämmung ziemlich ruhig gestellt.


 
Den packt Mercedes auch ordentlich in Dämmmatten und Plastik ein, sonst würde den kein Käufer auch nur anschauen.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Mai 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und 6 Zylinder Diesel kommen akustisch zwar nicht so her wie Benziner, aber gut klingen se allenfalls.


Naja,m sagen wir sie klingen akzeptabel. Aber wenn ein BMW V8 oder ein Alfa V6 loslegt, können die jeweiligen Diesel-Gegenstücke der gleichen Marke einpacken, egal ob Common Rail oder was auch immer. Benziner klingt im direkten Vergleich halt besser.
Aber moderen Diesel sind schon deutlich besser im Klang als die alten Dinger. Mein Opa fährt ja seit jeher Mercedes 3L Diesel, und die alten nagelten wie Sau. 



> Oder wenn man die alten Mercedes 5 Zylinder Diesel mal ordentlich "OC´ed"  Euro 5 kannste zwar knicken aber der Sound ist geil
> 
> Der Turbo vom roten gehörte ursprünglich in ne Caterpilar Planierraupe oder so ...


Boah, allein schon der schwarze Dreck der da hinten rausqualmt, jedesmal wenn die im Video Gas geben. Das ist ja nur noch eklig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Boah, allein schon der schwarze Dreck der da hinten rausqualmt, jedesmal wenn die im Video Gas geben. Das ist ja nur noch eklig.


 
Einer der Gründe, warum ich nie Diesel fahren werde.


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Motor richtig eingestellt ist kommt bei einem Diesel hinten kein schwarzer Qualm raus. Die Russpartikel kann man nicht sehen - und bei Diesel mit Dieselpartikelfilter kommt eh nichts mehr raus.

Wenn du also einen PKW siehst, der schwarze Wolken beim gasgeben hinterlässt, kannste dem Fahrer sagen, er sollte mal ne lieber Werkstatt aufsuchen.

Das manche Diesel weniger Nageln hängt mit Mehrfacheinspritzung zusammen. Das Nageln kommt durch starke Druckanstiegsgradienten bei der Entzündung. Wenn man nun nicht den ganzen Kraftstoff auf einmal einblässt, sondern in mehreren Vorgängen hintereinander, ist der Druckgradient kleiner und das geräusch leiser.


- Nein, ich wohne nicht in St. Pauli, sondern außerhalb eines Dorfes. Wir haben einen reichen Nachbarn mit nem Riesen Strohdachhaus, vielen Autos, ...


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> - Nein, ich wohne nicht in St. Pauli, sondern außerhalb eines Dorfes. Wir haben einen reichen Nachbarn mit nem Riesen Strohdachhaus, vielen Autos, ...


Dachte schon, du hast nen Luden nebenan...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn du also einen PKW siehst, der schwarze Wolken beim gasgeben hinterlässt, kannste dem Fahrer sagen, er sollte mal ne lieber Werkstatt aufsuchen.


 
Dann muss ich aber sehr oft aussteigen und an die Scheibe klopfen. 
*JEDER* TDI, den ich so sehe, rußt ohne Ende, die alten Wirbelkammerdiesel sowieso.
Ich brauche solche Autos nicht, meine Lungen wollen nur den echten kubanischen Tabak haben. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> und bei Diesel mit Dieselpartikelfilter kommt eh nichts mehr raus.


 
Sehe ich anders. Die Partikel sind immer noch da, aber im Nanobereich und daher nicht mehr sichtbar, aber nicht weniger gefährlich.


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Die Partikel sind immer noch da, aber im Nanobereich und daher nicht mehr sichtbar, aber nicht weniger gefährlich.



Was meinst du, was die Aufgabe eines DPF ist? ^^
Da kommt so gut wie nix mehr durch, sonst würden die niemals Euro 5 oder 6 schaffen. Da sind 5 mg/km erlaubt. Nach 2000 km hast du dann 1 Gramm Partikel zusammen...

Jeder Raucher in deiner Nähe fügt dir wesentlich mehr Schaden zu, als ein moderner Dieselmotor.

PS: Unser Motor-Prof. meinte mal, dass man bald in mancher Großstadt seinen modernen PKW ruhig anlassen sollte, da die Luft, die aus dem Auspuff kommt sauberer ist, als was vorne reingegangen ist. 
In manchen Industriegebieten kommt das bestimmt jetzt schon hin 


Also ich sehe auch oft TDIs, aber schwarze Wolken eher selten - wenn die AKN ihren Motor anwirft qualmt es ordentlich ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was die Aufgabe eines DPF ist? ^^
> Da kommt so gut wie nix mehr durch, sonst würden die niemals Euro 5 oder 6 schaffen. Da sind 5 mg/km erlaubt. Nach 2000 km hast du dann 1 Gramm Partikel zusammen...


 
Das glaube ich dir ja auch, keine Frage.
Aber es geht mir darum, dass in diesem Partikelfilter die Partikel ja nicht gehalten werden, sondern durch starkes Erhitzen nochmals verbrannt und dann ausgeschieden werden (oder sehe ich das falsch).
Dadurch sind die Partikel zwar kleiner geworden, aber sie sind doch immer noch da.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Jeder Raucher in deiner Nähe fügt dir wesentlich mehr Schaden zu, als ein moderner Dieselmotor.


 
In meiner Nähe raucht niemand. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> PS: Unser Motor-Prof. meinte mal, dass man bald in mancher Großstadt seinen modernen PKW ruhig anlassen sollte, da die Luft, die aus dem Auspuff kommt sauberer ist, als was vorne reingegangen ist.
> In manchen Industriegebieten kommt das bestimmt jetzt schon hin


 
Das lasse ich mal lieber unkommentiert. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also ich sehe auch oft TDIs, aber schwarze Wolken eher selten - wenn die AKN ihren Motor anwirft qualmt es ordentlich ja


 
Die AKN kenne ich auch (wo aus SH kommst du denn?). 
Die räuchern ebenso wie jeder Stadtbus oder LKW.
Gerade bei offentlichem Nahverkehr sollte man dringend umdenken und lieber was in Brennstoffzelle machen, oder Gasantrieb.
So'n Bus ist ja groß genug für die Flaschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Mai 2009)

Oder wir machens wie die Polen


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was die Aufgabe eines DPF ist? ^^
> Da kommt so gut wie nix mehr durch, sonst würden die niemals Euro 5 oder 6 schaffen. Da sind 5 mg/km erlaubt. Nach 2000 km hast du dann 1 Gramm Partikel zusammen...



Ein Dieselpartikelfilter entfernt primär die ungefährlichen sichtbaren Partikel, die unsichtbaren gefährlichen Partikel beeindruckt er nicht sonderlich.
Ist halt ein typisches Produkt aus politischen Entscheidungen....



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Jeder Raucher in deiner Nähe fügt dir wesentlich mehr Schaden zu, als ein moderner Dieselmotor.



Das stimmt.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> PS: Unser Motor-Prof. meinte mal, dass man bald in mancher Großstadt seinen modernen PKW ruhig anlassen sollte, da die Luft, die aus dem Auspuff kommt sauberer ist, als was vorne reingegangen ist.
> In manchen Industriegebieten kommt das bestimmt jetzt schon hin



Diese Aussage ist halb richtig. Ein Euro 4 Otto Motor saugt bei Smog schmutzigere Luft an als er hinten rausbläst. Bei Dieseln stimmt es nicht, da die Euro Werte ordentlich an den Diesel "angepasst" sind.




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also ich sehe auch oft TDIs, aber schwarze Wolken eher selten - wenn die AKN ihren Motor anwirft qualmt es ordentlich ja



Wie gesagt, DPF = Kosmetik. Und eben das macht er hervoragend.
Wer wirklich den Feinstaub reduzieren will, müsste was an den Reifen, Bremsen und Rauchern verändern  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder wir machens wie die Polen



Soll das heißen das man Autos stelen soll ? :duck und weg: ......


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein Dieselpartikelfilter entfernt primär die ungefährlichen sichtbaren Partikel, die unsichtbaren gefährlichen Partikel beeindruckt er nicht sonderlich.
> Ist halt ein typisches Produkt aus politischen Entscheidungen....


 
Das meine ich auch, habs mal im Bericht gelesen.
Die wirklich gefährlichen Partikel sind die im Nanobereich und gegen die hat der Filter nichts zu melden.
Außerdem gibts noch den Bericht vom ADAC, wo gesagt wird, dass die meisten Nachrüstfilter eh voll für die Katz sind und nichts bringen, ganz im Gegenteil sogar, im Kurzstreckenbereich sind die völlig wirkungslos.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist halb richtig. Ein Euro 4 Otto Motor saugt bei Smog schmutzigere Luft an als er hinten rausbläst. Bei Dieseln stimmt es nicht, da die Euro Werte ordentlich an den Diesel "angepasst" sind.


 
Jep, guck mal auf die Werte, die nicht überschritten werden dürfen, da liegen zwischen Diesel und Benziner Welten.
Anders als in den USA. Deshalb spielt der Diesel dort auch keine Rolle, weil er nicht über den Preis subventioniert wird.
Der Diesel muss die gleichen Abgasvorschriften bekommen und einhalten wie der Benziner, alles andere ist blödsinn.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, DPF = Kosmetik. Und eben das macht er hervoragend.
> Wer wirklich den Feinstaub reduzieren will, müsste was an den Reifen, Bremsen und Rauchern verändern  .


 
Tja, Reifen und Bremsen.
Ich habe mal gelesen, wieviel Reifenabrieb in einem Jahr auf den Straßen angesammelt wird,
kann aber die Quelle nicht mehr finden. 
Das sind aber Berge, soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2009)

M schlimmsten sind aber die alten Diesel Busse und LKW´s.
Wenn die anfahren,da kommt was raus,echt abartig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> M schlimmsten sind aber die alten Diesel Busse und LKW´s.
> Wenn die anfahren,da kommt was raus,echt abartig.


 
Meine Eltern waren mal in den frühen 80er in der DDR.
Boah ey, da habe ich ein Bild gesehen (eigentlich zwei Bilder ). Man konnte gut sehen, wie viel Industriestaub inzwischen auf dem Wagen lag, der nur zwei Tage unbewegt stand.


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2009)

Ja, wie war das? 4% des Feinstaubs (Partikel) kommen aus dem Auspuff... (so ungefähr)
Aber hauptsache unsere Politiker können behaupten, was für die Umwelt getan zu haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, wie war das? 4% des Feinstaubs (Partikel) kommen aus dem Auspuff... (so ungefähr)
> Aber hauptsache unsere Politiker können behaupten, was für die Umwelt getan zu haben.



Genau das ist das Problem. Sch**ß Aktionismus  . Viel gemacht, nichts erreicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Sch**ß Aktionismus  . Viel gemacht, nichts erreicht.


 
Siehe Umweltprämie. 
Die ersten Werkstätten gehen den Bach runter, weil keiner mehr seine alten Autos zur Reparatur bringt, die liegen inzwischen auf dem Schrottplatz.


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir ja auch, keine Frage.
> Aber es geht mir darum, dass in diesem Partikelfilter die Partikel ja nicht gehalten werden, sondern durch starkes Erhitzen nochmals verbrannt und dann ausgeschieden werden (oder sehe ich das falsch).
> Dadurch sind die Partikel zwar kleiner geworden, aber sie sind doch immer noch da.




Habe mich mal umgeschaut - der Russ (Partikel) werden nach einiger Zeit verbrannt, das stimmt - dabei werden sie aber in CO2 und Wasserdampf umgewandelt. Russ ist ja nichts anderes als Kohlenstoff (C). Wenn man Kohlenstoff verbrennt entsteht CO2...

Also kommen hinten keine Partikel mehr raus. Höchstens die, die zu klein für den Filter sind. Aber das was der DPF gesammelt hat, ist umgewandelt.


Hier mal ein guter Artikel dazu: http://www.eberspaecher.com/abgasprofi/filter/dieselfi.htm


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Habe mich mal umgeschaut - der Russ (Partikel) werden nach einiger Zeit verbrannt, das stimmt - dabei werden sie aber in CO2 und Wasserdampf umgewandelt. Russ ist ja nichts anderes als Kohlenstoff (C). Wenn man Kohlenstoff verbrennt entsteht CO2...


 
Äh, du musst auch den Stickstoff mit einrechnen, der in der Luft enthalten ist, die für die Verbrennung benutzt wird. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also kommen hinten keine Partikel mehr raus. Höchstens die, die zu klein für den Filter sind. Aber das was der DPF gesammelt hat, ist umgewandelt.
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein guter Artikel dazu: AbgasProfi


 
Tja, 97% sind leider nicht 100%. 
Außerdem ist die erhöhte Temeratur, die gebraucht wird ein Problem für Kurzfahrer und in-der-Stadt-rumkutschierer.


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2009)

Ob ein bißchen NOx bei der Regeneration entsteht weis ich jetzt nicht - aber soweit ich mich an Chemie erinnere ist C bindungsfreudiger als N - daher sollte kaum bis gar kein NOx entstehen, sonst gäbe es ja auch wieder Probleme mit den Euro-Werten.

Bei der Verbrennung von Diesel und Benzin entsteht ja auch maßgeblich CO2 - und das C ist da der Energielieferant. CO2 ist sozusagen DAS Verbrennungsprodukt. NOx entsteht natürlich auch durch diverse "Probleme" während der Verbrennung.

Dass 97% nicht 100% sind ist klar  - aber ich sage mal: 97% sind besser als 0% oder? - wobei man das mit nem erhöhtem Spritverbrauch und erhöhten CO2 Emissionen erkauft.
Du sprichst auch das 2.te Problem von DPF an: Dieselmotoren sind nichts mehr für Kurzstrecke - außer man führt ab und zu eine Regenerationsfahrt auf der AB durch. 


EDIT: Wobei es ja auch noch die aktiven Systeme gibt - wie das da ist, weis ich grad nicht - steht bestimmt im Artikel, habe nicht alles gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ob ein bißchen NOx bei der Regeneration entsteht weis ich jetzt nicht - aber soweit ich mich an Chemie erinnere ist C bindungsfreudiger als N - daher sollte kaum bis gar kein NOx entstehen, sonst gäbe es ja auch wieder Probleme mit den Euro-Werten.


 
NOx ensteht doch immer, wenn man mit Luft verbrennt, da kann man nichts machen, vor allem, wenn nicht genügend O² vorhanden ist.
Optimal wäre natürlich CO² und OH², aber das ist nur Theorie.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> EDIT: Wobei es ja auch noch die aktiven Systeme gibt - wie das da ist, weis ich grad nicht - steht bestimmt im Artikel, habe nicht alles gelesen.


 
Ich glaube, Toyota benutzt ein aktives System.
Den europäischen (genau den Deutschen ) ist das aber zu teuer.


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2009)

Ja, das stimmt. die optimale Verbrennung erzeugt nur CO2 und H2O - durch diverse "Probleme" und verunreinigungen entsteht auch NOx und diverse andere Stoffe. Allerdings kann sich bei O2 Mangel auch kein NOx bilden - du hast das O hinter N übersehen 

Moment, ich schau mal nach, wann sich NOx bildet...

EDIT: Hier mein sermon, den ich mal mit offizieller Bestätigung erstellt habe:


> CO:
> CO entsteht bei einer unvollständigen Verbrennung.
> 
> HC:
> ...


Daimler bietet Addblue Systeme auch an - auf jeden Fall für die USA, oder wars Kalifornien? Ich meine, dass ein Mercedes E (?) das einzige Dieselfahrzeug ist, dass die schärftste Abgasnorm dort erfüllt und zugelassen ist.
Ansonsten entwickeln einige dran. Ein Problem ist ja auch, dass du als Kunde dann auch noch regelmäßig Addblue oder ähnliches nachfüllen musst. Wobei das wohl während der Wartungsintervalle passieren soll.


Tja, alles hat seine vor- und nachteile


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. die optimale Verbrennung erzeugt nur CO2 und H2O - durch diverse "Probleme" und verunreinigungen entsteht auch NOx und diverse andere Stoffe. Allerdings kann sich bei O2 Mangel auch kein NOx bilden - du hast das O hinter N übersehen


 
Es ensteht CO, aber auch NO, es fehlt nur noch, wieviel O dazu kommt. 
Sauerstoff haftet sich an alles, was rumfliegt. 

Die europäischen Regierungen sollten sich an Kalifornien halten, wenn es um Abgasvorschriften geht.
Porsche wird es richtig dreckig gehen, wenn es um CO² pro KM geht.
Deshalb sind sie auch so sehr hinter VW her.


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2009)

Porsche übernimmt die Welt, dann sind die Probleme beseitig. 

Habe oben noch mal editiert bzgl. Abgasinhaltsstoffe.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Porsche übernimmt die Welt, dann sind die Probleme beseitig.
> 
> Habe oben noch mal editiert bzgl. Abgasinhaltsstoffe.



Solange es noch RUF bzw. den RUF RT12 gibt ist alles in ordnung


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2009)

@Quantumslipstream: Wie gut haftet Sauerstoff so an dir?  Wobei du ja nicht fliegen kannst, son mist aber auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> @Quantumslipstream: Wie gut haftet Sauerstoff so an dir?  Wobei du ja nicht fliegen kannst, son mist aber auch.


 
Sauerstoff klebt wie eine Klette an mir.... verdammter Rost. 
Gib mir genügend Red Bull und ich fliege...... 
Der Alk und die Drogen helfen auch gut beim Fliegen.


----------



## Zoon (3. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Siehe Umweltprämie.
> Die ersten Werkstätten gehen den Bach runter, weil keiner mehr seine alten Autos zur Reparatur bringt, die liegen inzwischen auf dem Schrottplatz.



Und viele Schrottplätze sind schon überfüllt von Autos, die eigtl, noch gut laufen würden, bzw. verkauft an nem Liebhaber bei bestimmten Modellen würde mehr rauspringen als mit der Prämie, aber man lässt sich halt blenden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> NOx ensteht doch immer, wenn man mit Luft verbrennt, da kann man nichts machen, vor allem, wenn nicht genügend O² vorhanden ist.
> Optimal wäre natürlich CO² und OH², aber das ist nur Theorie.
> 
> 
> ...



Die ganzen Franzosendiesel haben auch aktive Filtersysteme mit Additiv. Und Mercedes hat halt Bluetec.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Mai 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die ganzen Franzosendiesel haben auch aktive Filtersysteme mit Additiv. Und Mercedes hat halt Bluetec.



Bluetec und die primitive FAP Technik haben nicht viel gemein. Das Additiv ist bei den Franzossen nur deshalb nötig das sie sonst die Probleme des Partikelfilters nicht gelöst bekamen. 
Bluetec hingegen ist eine Ergänzung welche durch Einspritzung von Harnstoff die Abgaswerte verbessert, sprich mit den Dieslepartikeln hat das gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Mosed (3. Mai 2009)

Ach, verdammt, Bluetec war ja zur NOx Reduzierung. ^^

Bei den Tausend Systemen kommt man langsam durcheinander - bald hat man mehrere Schleifen im Abgassystem, um die ganzen Töpfe und Filter unterzubringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei den Tausend Systemen kommt man langsam durcheinander - bald hat man mehrere Schleifen im Abgassystem, um die ganzen Töpfe und Filter unterzubringen.


 
Was dann das Fahrzeuggewicht nach oben treibt und die Spritsparmaßnahmen wieder einstampft.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Mai 2009)

*Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

So das was ich heut vom Händler abgeholt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (4. Mai 2009)

Nice 

Ich durfte gerade meinen Scirocco GTII aus der Werkstatt holen und kann nur sagen es tuht verdammt gut wieder drinnen zu sitzen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2009)

Hübscher Opel.
Das Interieur ist klasse
Vor allem das Lenkrad


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

Sieht schick aus, nur die roten Teile an den Sitzen gefällt mir nicht.
Hätte normal schwarz bevorzugt.
Sind aber keine Recaro Sport Sitze, oder?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind aber keine Recaro Sport Sitze, oder?



Ich find, dass das Rot einen schönen Kontrast gibt.
Es sind nur normale Sportsitze von Opel, die sind auch sehr bequem.


----------



## k-b (4. Mai 2009)

Hübscher Fiat.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

Was haltet ihr hiervon? Über fehlende Beschleunigungswerte dürfte man nicht klagen können... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lamborghini Murcielago LP640, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Hübscher Fiat.


 
He he he, der war jetzt aber unterste Schublade. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hiervon? Über fehlende Beschleunigungswerte dürfte man nicht klagen können...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So viel Kohle abdrücken und dann nicht mal lackierte Außenspiegel haben.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

Der ist halt Schwarz lackiert - dient sicherlich als Kontrast. Ich habe auch schwarze Spiegel und schwarze Stoßfänger bei rotem Lack. Nicht, dass ich mein Auto mit nem Lambo vergleichen will... 

Aber die gehen ja bestimmt auf Kundenwünsche ein - wenn du sagt, die Spiegel bitte rosa, dann machen die das bestimmt gratis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der ist halt Schwarz lackiert - dient sicherlich als Kontrast. Ich habe auch schwarze Spiegel und schwarze Stoßfänger bei rotem Lack. Nicht, dass ich mein Auto mit nem Lambo vergleichen will...
> 
> Aber die gehen ja bestimmt auf Kundenwünsche ein - wenn du sagt, die Spiegel bitte rosa, dann machen die das bestimmt gratis.


 
Machen die sicher, aber gratis bestimmt nicht.
Bei Ferrari kosten die Lackierungen außerhalb des Standards Aufpreis ohne Ende.


----------



## Zoon (4. Mai 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hübscher Opel.
> Das Interieur ist klasse
> Vor allem das Lenkrad



Corsa GSi, richtig?


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2009)

Was mir gerade bei dem Opel auffällt ist, dass eine Plastikablage für den kupplungsfuß fehlt.
Da ist ja Teppich drauf und ich kann mir vorstellen das der schnell dreckig wird.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Mai 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Corsa GSi, richtig?



Ja nur mir OPC Line 2 Packet



> Was mir gerade bei dem Opel auffällt ist, dass eine Plastikablage für den kupplungsfuß fehlt.
> Da ist ja Teppich drauf und ich kann mir vorstellen das der schnell dreckig wird.


Da is mir auch schon auf gefallen mal sehen was machen kann.



k-b schrieb:


> Hübscher Fiat.


Die sind selber hoch verschuldet, wie sollen die Opel und Chrysler stemmen?
Noch mehr Schulden oder einfach alles in Billig Lohnländern Produzieren, was dem Opel Betriebsrat garnicht gefällt.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2009)

Aber jetzt ists genug
Wir wollen dir ja dein tolles Auto nicht verderben.
Ich wäre froh wenn ich eins hätte^^


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

Für Quantumslipstream ein Lambo (Gallardo) mit Spiegeln in Wagenfarbe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> He he he, der war jetzt aber unterste Schublade.



Ich habe gelacht  .


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Für Quantumslipstream ein Lambo (Gallardo) mit Spiegeln in Wagenfarbe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lambo pwnd by RUF RT12 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0-100 km/h: 3,5 Sekunden
0-300 km/h: 24 Sekunden  eine Corvette Z06 brauch ca. 45


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Für Quantumslipstream ein Lambo (Gallardo) mit Spiegeln in Wagenfarbe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das sieht aber nicht sehr Original aus. 
Der kommt doch vom Tuner. 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe gelacht  .


 
Ich werde  wenn das tatsächlich passieren sollte.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sieht aber nicht sehr Original aus.
> Der kommt doch vom Tuner.



Ist sogar Original. --> Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera heist das Teil.
Lamborghini Stuttgart - Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera

Dachte eben auch erst, dass er getuned ist wegen dem Spoiler...


@roadgecko: Es gibt Lambos, die schaffen 100 km/h in 3,2 sek.
http://www.lamborghini.de/modelle/lamborghini-murcielago-lp-670-4-superveloce/index.htm
300 such ich grad

^^ gibt es eigentlich nen Lambo, der nicht gut aussieht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist sogar Original. --> Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera heist das Teil.
> Lamborghini Stuttgart - Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera
> 
> Dachte eben auch erst, dass er getuned ist wegen dem Spoiler...


 
Aha, Sondermodell..
Selbst bei Opel haben Sondermodelle lackierte Außenspiegel.
Die sind aber, im Gegensatz zu Lambo, auch güsntiger.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

Dafür sieht jeder Lambo tausendmal besser aus als jeglicher Opel - das ist ein Aufpreis von ein paar Hundertausend alle mal Wert.  mal abgesehen von der Mehrleistung. 

Ist aber ein geiler Vergleich Opel und Lambo - naja, Autobild würde vermutlich sowas wagen. ^^ 

Oder muss es Fiat-Opel heißen? oder Fiat-Chrysler-Opel. ^^ Wie wärs mit Fichop als neuen Namen. 


Ich hab noch größere Bilder - die Spiegel sind definitiv lackiert - halt nur Schwarz. Ich finde, das das gut aussieht. komplett weiß wäre irgendwie eintönig. Vielleicht würde es auch gut aussehen. könte man mit paintshop mal simulieren.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist sogar Original. --> Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera heist das Teil.
> Lamborghini Stuttgart - Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera
> 
> Dachte eben auch erst, dass er getuned ist wegen dem Spoiler...
> ...




0,2 sekunden können auch toleranz auf beiden seiten sien xD aber der 0-300 Wert ist rehct gut beim RUF. Ka was der lambo hat.


Nochwas:



> Mit der auf 670 PS gesteigerten Leistung des *6,5 Liter*-V12 [...] des Lamborghinis



Der RUF hat ca. 650PS @ 3,5 Liter  da hat sich doch jemand mühe gegeben.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

Laut Ruf 3,8 Liter 
Ruf AutomobileRuf Automobile GmbH - Manufaktur fr Hochleistungs-Fahrzeuge - Automobile

Demnach aber aauch 0,1 sek weniger als du angegeben hast. 3,4s auf 100

Klar das das geht - die Haltbarkeit ist dann wohl wieder ne andere Sache. 650Ps aus 3,8 Liter ist schon ne Hausnummer.

Aber ist der Lambo überhaupt ein Turbomotor? Ich glaube nicht. Könnte man also mehr raushohlen.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Laut Ruf 3,8 Liter
> Ruf AutomobileRuf Automobile GmbH - Manufaktur fr Hochleistungs-Fahrzeuge - Automobile
> 
> Klar das das geht - die Haltbarkeit ist dann wohl wieder ne andere Sache. 650Ps aus 3,8 Liter ist schon ne Hausnummer.



3,5 oder 3,8   xD


----------



## JackBlack89 (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Klar das das geht - die Haltbarkeit ist dann wohl wieder ne andere Sache. 650Ps aus 3,8 Liter ist schon ne Hausnummer.



Laut Ruf soll der Motor bis zu 300.000 Km laufen.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

^^ Wo steht das? Wäre echt krass - so eine Laufleistung schaffen die meisten ungetunten (verdammt, wie schreibt man das ) Motoren nicht mal.


----------



## JackBlack89 (4. Mai 2009)

Auf Youtube gibts einen Bericht über den RT12 von Dmotor. In dem Video wird das erwähnt.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

JackBlack89 schrieb:


> Auf Youtube gibts einen Bericht über den RT12 von Dmotor. In dem Video wird das erwähnt.



Jop, abs auch gesehn, die Motoren kommen alle aufm Prüfstand

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HboR3Mwx8HI&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HboR3Mwx8HI&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

Ah. Interessant. Gut - ist keine Massenherstellung und alles wird aufs feinste geprüft. Und kostet dann stolze 300.000€ - wenn mans hat...


----------



## SmallSoldier (4. Mai 2009)

Ist ja nur ein Porsche, ein Caterham V8 oder Ariel Atom das sind für mich Autos.
Ausen sieht fast jder Porsche (ausser Boxster) gut aus aber ihnen einfach nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Dafür sieht jeder Lambo tausendmal besser aus als jeglicher Opel - das ist ein Aufpreis von ein paar Hundertausend alle mal Wert.  mal abgesehen von der Mehrleistung.


 
Na ja, ich frag dich noch mal, wenn du mit deinen Kindern zum Wochenendeinkauf fährst. 
Wo, noch mal, klemmt man den Anhänger am Lambo an? 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist aber ein geiler Vergleich Opel und Lambo - naja, Autobild würde vermutlich sowas wagen. ^^


 
Autobild vergleicht auch einen Ferrari mit einem Kampfjet. 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Der RUF hat ca. 650PS @ 3,5 Liter  da hat sich doch jemand mühe gegeben.


 
Dafür fliegt der RUF Motor schon nach 50.000 km auseinander und der des Lambo erst nach 90.000 km.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, ich frag dich noch mal, wenn du mit deinen Kindern zum Wochenendeinkauf fährst.
> Wo, noch mal, klemmt man den Anhänger am Lambo an?



Was meinst du wofür ich nen Cayenne habe? ^^


Leute gibts. Mit nem Sportwagen mit Kindern mit Anhänger einkaufen fahren wollen. NeNeNe.

Kunde bei Lambo: "Was kostet eine Anhängerkupplung?"
Verkäufer:"Eine ... *augenverdreh - man hört einen Körper auf den Fussboden aufklatschen*"


Der Lambo ist natürlich Zweitwagen. 


PS: Ich will sehen wie du mit nem Opel Corsa mit Kindern einen Wochenendeinkauf erledigst.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> PS: Ich will sehen wie du mit nem Opel Corsa mit Kindern einen Wochenendeinkauf erledigst.



Das hab ich sogar noch mit meinem alten Ford KA hingekriegt, da hat der Corsa D einiges mehr an Kofferaum und wofür hat man eine Rücksitzbank, die man Umklappen kann.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Der RUF hat ca. 650PS @ 3,5 Liter  da hat sich doch jemand mühe gegeben.


Der Ruf hat Turbolader, der Lambo nicht, oder?
Davon mal abgesehen dürfte der Ruf mehr kosten, ist ja ein Edeltuner. Die Edeltuner für Lambos blasen den dementsprechend ja auch noch weiter auf.

Insofern hinkt der Vergleich Ruf vs Lambo.
wenn dann Porsche vs Lambo oder Ruf vs  Dimex oder Edo


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das hab ich sogar noch mit meinem alten Ford KA hingekriegt, da hat der Corsa D einiges mehr an Kofferaum und wofür hat man eine Rücksitzbank, die man Umklappen kann.



Und wohin steckt du die Kinder, wenn du die Rücksitzbank umklappst?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> PS: Ich will sehen wie du mit nem Opel Corsa mit Kindern einen Wochenendeinkauf erledigst.


 
Ohne Probleme, da wir ja immer Essen bestellen, haben wir nicht so viel im Einkaufswagen.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Ruf hat Turbolader, der Lambo nicht, oder?
> Davon mal abgesehen dürfte der Ruf mehr kosten, ist ja ein Edeltuner. Die Edeltuner für Lambos blasen den dementsprechend ja auch noch weiter auf.
> 
> Insofern hinkt der Vergleich Ruf vs Lambo.
> wenn dann Porsche vs Lambo oder Ruf vs  Dimex oder Edo



Einen ? xD Der RUF hat gleich 2 Turbolader 

Und nein es ist kein Porsche


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Und nein es ist kein Porsche


 
Alpina bezeichnet sich auch als Autohersteller, obwohl sie nur BMWs verändern.
Dann müsste Brabus ja auch Autohersteller sein.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alpina bezeichnet sich auch als Autohersteller, obwohl sie nur BMWs verändern.
> Dann müsste Brabus ja auch Autohersteller sein.



Es wurde extra im Beitrag erwähnt ^^ 60 % Porsche 40 % RUF und außerdme ist da ja garkein Prsche Logo auf der Motorhaube 

KP was das ist. sagen wir einfach Rorsche  (RUF + Porsche)


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2009)

Oder PUF


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2009)

Naja, RUF tunt nicht einfach, sondern tauscht Motorkomponenten aus usw. Siehe DMAX Video.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2009)

Vor Wrfindung des Regelchips bestand Motortuning immer darin Bauteile aus zu tauschen  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Mai 2009)

Och, bei alten Turbomotoren haben auch einfache Bauelemente ausgereicht 
Bei NAs muss man aber Teile tauschen, aufbohren, neue Kurbelwelle...


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2009)

Bin heute mal 'nen Auto mit 7 Gang DSG gefahren.

Ganz ehrlich: so hyper-mega-toll, wie es von den VW Fans geredet wird, ist es bei weitem nicht!
Beim Kickdown gibts (und so 3-4 Gänge runter) gibts erstmal 'ne Gedenksekunde, das Getriebe schaltet nervös hin und her (fahren Gang 6 oder 7, beschleunigen 1-2 Gänge weniger)...

Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem 'veralteten' Wandlerautomaten, der ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, wie er von einigen Herrschaften dargestellt wird.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Mai 2009)

spezifiere "auto mit 7 gang dsg" - was für ne gurke war den das? 

selbst ein moderner wandler hat nur sehr selten noch gedenksekunden... meist liegt es sowieso eher am (turbo) motor.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2009)

Skoda Oktavia Kombi mit TSI (alles Silber), Ledersitzen mit Sitzheizung und Navi.
Hatte keine 2000km druff.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Mai 2009)

7 Gang ist doch das trockene DSG, gibts die nicht nur bis zum 1,4 TSI Motor?
Der Rocco und der GTI etc. mit ordentlicher Motorisierung haben dann das 6 Gang DSG, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Zoon (5. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Naja, RUF tunt nicht einfach, sondern tauscht Motorkomponenten aus usw. Siehe DMAX Video.



RUF bekommt nackte Einzeltteile von Porsche, die bauen die Kiste komplett selber auf. Und halt ein richtiger Autohersteller.

Wer nen Renault Espace hat, guckt mal in die Zulassung da steht auch Matra drin, und nicht Renault


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Naja, RUF tunt nicht einfach, sondern tauscht Motorkomponenten aus usw. Siehe DMAX Video.



Die dürfen sicher auch deshalb kein Porsche Logo mehr auf dem Auto lassen, ähnliche wie bei Brabus oder Carlsson.
Porsche bzw. Benz wollen halt nicht, dass der Stern bzw. das Wappen noch drauf sind, wenn nicht mal merh der Motor von dort kommt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem 'veralteten' Wandlerautomaten, der ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, wie er von einigen Herrschaften dargestellt wird.



Was braucht denn deine Wandlerautomatik an extra Sprit im Vergleich zur Handschaltung oder DSG?


----------



## Zoon (5. Mai 2009)

Moderne Wandlergetriebe sind nicht mehr so spritfressend wie damals. Und da solche Getriebe eher zum gemütlichen Cruisen einladen ist der Unterschied im Endeffekt +- 0.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Skoda Oktavia Kombi mit TSI (alles Silber), Ledersitzen mit Sitzheizung und Navi.
> Hatte keine 2000km druff.


mit ein wenig glück ist die kiste noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren.
was gibts im octavia den für tsi's? 1.6? 1.8? 2.0?

bin das olle 6gang dsg im tt3.2 gefahren... das war schon nett und eigentlich null schaltverzögerung bzw. gedenkpause.


----------



## Mosed (5. Mai 2009)

Naja, dass ein DSG nicht mal eben 2 Gänge runterschalten kann ist ja klar. Das DSG muss dafür schließlich beide Gänge nacheinander durchschalten. Der "zielgang" ist ja genau auf der Welle, auf der auch der aktuelle Gang liegt - also muss zuerst auf welle 2 geschaltet werden und dann wieder auf welle 1.

Ne Sekunde sollte das aber trotzdem nicht dauern.


Eine Wandlerautomatik kann direkt vom z.B. 4.ten auf den 2.ten gang schalten.


----------



## k-b (5. Mai 2009)

Das tut doch weh so runterzuschalten. Wer würde das denn mit einem normalen Auto machen??


----------



## MoS (5. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Das tut doch weh so runterzuschalten. Wer würde das denn mit einem normalen Auto machen??


Ich mache sowas. Wenns geht, fahre ich immer im 5. Gang. Wenn ich dann mal schnell überholen will/muss wird in den 3. geschalten. Und damit es nicht so ruckt, wird der Motor in der "Schaltpause" gleich auf die richtige Drehzahl gebracht (einfach während dem Kuppeln noch einen Tick länger auf dem Gas bleiben).


----------



## Klutten (5. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Das tut doch weh so runterzuschalten. Wer würde das denn mit einem normalen Auto machen??



Der 760Li hat das permanent gemacht und 2 Gänge auf einmal runtergeschaltet. Mir persönlich war das Schaltverhalten in dem Wagen aber generell zu nervös. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass die Automatik vom Vorgänger noch angelernt war. Ein Reset bewirkt da vielleicht schon Abhilfe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was braucht denn deine Wandlerautomatik an extra Sprit im Vergleich zur Handschaltung oder DSG?


 Das hängt davon wann die Wandlerüberbrückung eingesetzt wird.
Bei meinem Toyota ist das leider sehr spät, bei 70-80km/h erst, bei modernen Wandlern geschiet das wesentlich früher.




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Naja, dass ein DSG nicht mal eben 2 Gänge runterschalten kann ist ja klar. Das DSG muss dafür schließlich beide Gänge nacheinander durchschalten. Der "zielgang" ist ja genau auf der Welle, auf der auch der aktuelle Gang liegt - also muss zuerst auf welle 2 geschaltet werden und dann wieder auf welle 1.


Eben, darum kann ich diesen Hype um dieses Getriebe nicht verstehen.
Das ist einfach nur ein recht gutes aMT, aber absolut kein Wunderwerk...

Das Anfahr- und Bremsverhalten ist auch nicht optimal, hier merkt man, das mans mit einem aMT und NICHT mit einer Automatik zutun hat.


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ne Sekunde sollte das aber trotzdem nicht dauern.


Genau nachgemessen hab ichs nicht, ist aber etwa 'ne Sekunde, bis die Kraft auf die Straße gebracht wird...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Eine Wandlerautomatik kann direkt vom z.B. 4.ten auf den 2.ten gang schalten.


Ganz genau, die kann die Gänge wesentlich besser durchprügeln, wenns sein muss...


k-b schrieb:


> Das tut doch weh so runterzuschalten. Wer würde das denn mit einem normalen Auto machen??


Das Problem ist hier einmal die Getriebesoftware, die das Auto mit unter 2000 Drehungen fahren lässt, wenn du dann mal bisserl Leistung brauchst (überholen) und das Pedal etwas mehr durchtrittst, bist im 3. oder 4. Gang - ursprünglich warst im 6. oder 7.
Wobei hier die Frage ist, warum man immer im letzten Gang fährt (50 im 6.?! AFAIR)...


----------



## SmallSoldier (5. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bin heute mal 'nen Auto mit 7 Gang DSG gefahren.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: so hyper-mega-toll, wie es von den VW Fans geredet wird, ist es bei weitem nicht!
> Beim Kickdown gibts (und so 3-4 Gänge runter) gibts erstmal 'ne Gedenksekunde, das Getriebe schaltet nervös hin und her (fahren Gang 6 oder 7, beschleunigen 1-2 Gänge weniger)...
> ...



probier einmal die multitronic, gummmmmibandeffekt


----------



## Mosed (5. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das hängt davon wann die Wandlerüberbrückung eingesetzt wird.
> Bei meinem Toyota ist das leider sehr spät, bei 70-80km/h erst, bei modernen Wandlern geschiet das wesentlich früher.



Bei aktuellen Getrieben kommt die öfters zum Einsatz. Also sobald eine gewisse Drehzahl erreicht ist, wird geschlossen und nur zum schalten wird jeweils wieder geöffnet. Auch in den unteren Gängen. Ab welchen Gang genau weis ich nicht.

Bei mir ist es auch noch so, dass bei 80 km/h zugemacht wird und darunter immer offen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2009)

Ich finde mein 6-Gang Schaltgetriebe super. Für'n Opel echt gut geworden.


----------



## N1lle (5. Mai 2009)

Frage was fürn Skyline is es en gtr oder was abgespecktes:....

Keine Lust alle seitn zu lesen bis 50 bin ich gekomm -.-´


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Frage was fürn Skyline is es en gtr oder was abgespecktes:....
> 
> Keine Lust alle seitn zu lesen bis 50 bin ich gekomm -.-´



Meine Guete, setzt dir der Stoff zu.. 

Von was fuer einem Skyline redest du denn jetzt?


----------



## Mosed (6. Mai 2009)

Von einem Skyline, der auf den ersten 50 Seiten versteckt ist. Da wir mittlerweile auf Seite 259 sind, weiß sonst niemand mehr davon.


----------



## Fabian (6. Mai 2009)

Hab gestern einen Citroen C5 von Carlsson gesehen,irgendwie komisch


----------



## Doc_Evil (6. Mai 2009)

SmallSoldier schrieb:


> probier einmal die multitronic, gummmmmibandeffekt


Ist das der "Rotz" der im SMART verbaut ist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2009)

Nein, das ist ein CVT Getriebe.

Das ist sowas wie in Rollern verbaut ist, salopp gesagt 2 veränderbare Übersetzungen (so Keilscheiben), zwischen denen ein Riemen/eine Kette gespannt ist.
Der Aufbau ist theoretisch sehr einfach, die mechanische Belastung ist allerdings sehr hoch.

z.B.
Stufenloses Getriebe ? Wikipedia

Das was im Smart verbaut ist, ist ein automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe der schlechtesten Gattung.
Sowas hasse ich wie die Pest, das geht garnicht!
Bins mal in einem Opel Meriva gefahren, das war wirklich so schlimm wie man sagt (bzw sogar noch schlimmer!)

CVT Getriebe ersetzen mehr und mehr diese blöden automatisierten Schaltgetriebe, z.B. bei Toyota.


----------



## SmallSoldier (7. Mai 2009)

ich finde die multitronic(im audi heist die so) super bei gleichbeleibender drezahl erhöht sich die geschwindigkeit(bis zu einem gewissen punkt) danach steigt auch die drehzahl. ich weis nicht ob da im smart verbaut wird. ic  glaube die a klasse von mercedes hat so ein getriebe. 

@stefan payne
seit wann hat opel so ein cvt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Mai 2009)

Opel hat AFAIR kein CVT, das ist ein *automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe* gewesen!
Und das im Smart ist, wie schon erwähnt, ebenso ein aMT...


----------



## Mosed (7. Mai 2009)

SmallSoldier schrieb:


> probier einmal die multitronic, gummmmmibandeffekt



Welcher Gummibandeffekt? Oder meinst du damit das die Drehzahl lange gleich bleibt? 

Gummibandeffekt ist ja eher die Beschreibung einer negativen Eigenschaft - Trägheit usw.


Ja, für die A-Klasse bekommt man ein CVT-Getriebe. Ein "Problem" an CVT-Getrieben ist, dass man "nur" bis zu 350Nm (~380Nm - irgendwo da so) übertragen kann. Daher gibt es das nicht bei großen Benzin- (~>3,2L) und schon gar nicht bei größeren aufgeladenen Dieselmotoren (~>2 L).

Es gibt einige Menschen, denen es stört, dass das Auto beschleunigt ohne dass sich die Drehzahl ändert. Darum hat Audi mal eine Sinuskurve auf die Motordrehzahl gelegt - ob die das immer noch machen weis ich nicht.


----------



## N1lle (8. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Von einem Skyline, der auf den ersten 50 Seiten versteckt ist. Da wir mittlerweile auf Seite 259 sind, weiß sonst niemand mehr davon.



Genau und ich finde es schon Interessant wenn einer so einen Wagen selbst herrichtet und es würde mich halt interessieren welche Ausführung es genau ist


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Genau und ich finde es schon Interessant wenn einer so einen Wagen selbst herrichtet und es würde mich halt interessieren welche Ausführung es genau ist


auch das steht da vorne.


----------



## N1lle (8. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> auch das steht da vorne.


ja da steht r33 aber nicht welcher


----------



## legacyofart (8. Mai 2009)

So dann post ich mal mein Auto:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lack: Rot
Motor: Beine
Max km/h: 30


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn du mit der Hoellenmaschine 'nen Huegel runterduest, sind sogar noch mehr als 30 Km/h drin. 
Ist von mir nachgeprueft.


----------



## Mosed (8. Mai 2009)

Deine bremsanlage ist aber nicht vom TÜV abgenommen! Bitte sofort die ABE zeigen.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Mai 2009)

Will die Big Bobby Motor Company nicht demnächst Opel und VW übernehmen?


----------



## Zoon (8. Mai 2009)

Es kommt noch besser:

Opel-Geheimpläne - Wartburg kommt wieder - News - autobild.de


----------



## Benne123 (8. Mai 2009)

So, dass mal das Auto von meinem Dad und mein Lieblingswagen xD:
Kennt diese Autos von euch vllt noch jemand, würde mich echt wundern, wenn ja xD (nicht schlimm wenn nicht, wurden nur 1989-91 nur 6000 von gebaut und imo gibt es noch ca. 800 in Deutschland)?
Ist aber ein lustiges Auto, gut um Porsche zu ärgern xD

Audi 200 20v
Farbe: Perlmuttweiss (sind leider nur Handyfotos)


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der Hoellenmaschine 'nen Huegel runterduest, sind sogar noch mehr als 30 Km/h drin.
> Ist von mir nachgeprueft.


Und zwar mächtig mehr.
 Ein Studienfreund meines Vaters hatte mir damals Gummi-bereifte Räder mit Kugellager verbaut.

Hatte ich hier eigentlich schon erwähnt dass meine Mutter mal so ein Schmuckstück hatte und es, statt es mir zu überlassen, für die auch im Link genannten 6k verscherbelt hat?


----------



## Zoon (9. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> So, dass mal das Auto von meinem Dad und mein Lieblingswagen xD:
> Kennt diese Autos von euch vllt noch jemand, würde mich echt wundern, wenn ja xD (nicht schlimm wenn nicht, wurden nur 1989-91 nur 6000 von gebaut und imo gibt es noch ca. 800 in Deutschland)?
> Ist aber ein lustiges Auto, gut um Porsche zu ärgern xD
> 
> ...



 

Bei uns fährt genauso ein schöner, Audi V8 rum ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

> Ist aber ein lustiges Auto, gut um Porsche zu ärgern



Dein Dad läßt dich Porsche ärgern? Weiß er das?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Ist aber ein lustiges Auto, gut um Porsche zu ärgern xD



Was für Porsche kann man den mit einem Fahrzeug welches 9,2 Sekunden auf 100 km/h hat ärgern? Cayenne Diesel? Selbst der ist schneller  .


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was für Porsche kann man den mit einem Fahrzeug welches 9,2 Sekunden auf 100 km/h hat ärgern? Cayenne Diesel? Selbst der ist schneller  .



Vieleicht am Parkplatz einparken?


----------



## Benne123 (9. Mai 2009)

Da kennt ja doch jemand das Auto 
Aber die 20v's sind schöner als die V8 und gehen besser..
Quatsch, ich fahr nicht xD Mein Dad aber 

Wer redet von 9,2 Sekunden?
Der braucht ca. 5,5-6 sek. von 0-100. Ich denke, dass reicht schon..
Und ab 200 machen die meisten Autos schlapp oder gehen nicht mehr gut, aber da kommt der dann erst nochmal richtig...
Bis 300 zieht der dann so durch, also wer mir jetzt noch was von Cayenne Diesel erzählt, der soll vorbeikommen und mitfahren^^
300PS und ca. 450-500nm sprechen schon für sich...

Selbst ein Porsche GT3 RS oder ein M3 ziehen nicht so stark davon, wie man vielleicht glauben würde, da er ganz gut Drehmoment hat...
> ich sag mal: Audi 5-Zylinder 20v Turbo...wer die Motoren kennt, weiss was das für Teile sind...


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Da kennt ja doch jemand das Auto
> Aber die 20v's sind schöner als die V8 und gehen besser..
> 
> Wer redet von 9,2 Sekunden?
> Der braucht ca. 5,5-6 sek. von 0-100. Ich denke, dass reicht schon..



9,2 ist die Werksangabe.
Um auf einen 5er Wert zu kommen, müsste man die Leistung wohl wenigstens verdoppeln.

EDIT

Ich sehe gerade die 9,2 sind der Wert für den V8, der Turbo hat 6,7 Sekunden auf 100 km/h. 
Ändert aber nichts daran das solche Werte mit einem Porscheschreck mal so gar nichts gemein haben.


----------



## Benne123 (9. Mai 2009)

Seit wann ist 9,2 die Werksangabe??
Wo steht das?
Bei den V8 Automatik ist das so, die brauchen 9,2 Sekunden, ich glazub du verwechselst da die Autos (man kann sich aber auch leicht vertun, sehen ja nicht viel anders aus )..

Die 20v's sind laut Werk mit 6.6 Sekunden angegeben (220PS und 309nm).

Und wenn man bein den Auto die Leistung verdoppelt, dann biste so bei 4-4.5 Sekunden^^


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 9,2 ist die Werksangabe.
> Um auf einen 5er Wert zu kommen, müsste man die Leistung wohl wenigstens verdoppeln.



Wiki spricht von 6,6 und Audi schweigt sich auf den ersten Blick über ältere Fahrzeuge aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Die 20v's sind laut Werk mit 6.4 Sekunden angegeben.
> 
> Und wenn man bein den Auto die Leistung verdoppelt, dann biste so bei 4-4.5 Sekunden^^



6,7 Sekunden  .
Hier der Link:

Der Audi 200

Wie gesagt, damit erschreckt man wohl kaum einen Porsche. Selbst mein kleiner VW wurde in der AMS mit 6,3 Sekunden gemessen aber auf so ein schmales Brett wie Porscheschreck würde ich damit wohl kaum gehen.


----------



## Benne123 (9. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Link steht 6.6 Sekunden 
Unten beim Datenblatt vom 200 20v.
Und die Daten gelten bei 220 PS und 309nm.

Unser Wagen im Vergleich:
300PS und 450-500nm, also schon ein grosser Unterschied...

Lustiger ist es aber erst ab wie gesagt 200 
Weil das Auto ist auch weniger auf Beschleunigungsorgien ausgelegt mit seinen 1600kg

Aber wenn du es nicht glaubst, dann komm vorbei und fahr mit...
EIn Freund von mir wollte das zuerst auch nicht glauben..der ist dann mal mitgefahren und danach hat er seine Meinung geändert xD

Ich versteh das manchmal echt nicht...wir haben das Auto hier stehen, sind schon viel damit gefahren und ich denke, dann weiss ich wovon ich rede..wenn jemand meint, dass kann nicht stimmen, weil das unrealistisch klingt, dann kann ich nur sagen: Fahr mit!
Sovielen Freunden hab ich das scho gesagt, die das nicht glauben wollten


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Bei dem Link steht 6.6 Sekunden
> Unten beim Datenblatt vom 200 20v.
> Und die Daten gelten bei 220 PS und 309nm.



Sorry ich bin auf den Wert vom Avant reingefallen.
Aber nichts desto trotz auch mit 6,6 ist man meilenweit vom langsamsten Serien-11er entfernt. Selbst mit dem Boxster wirds eng. Also wird aus dem Porschekiller nur noch ein Cayenne Basis Killer. 

Im übrigen reagiere ich allergisch auf solche Worte, da sie einfach nicht stimmen. Wenn schon Porscheschreck, dann aber ein Fahrzeug was wenigstens 75% der aktuellen Palette wegschnupft als würden sie parken  .

Mein Ex-Chef fährt einen aktuellen M5 und hat "CU 911" auf dem Kennzeichen stehen und selbst mit seinen 507 PS wirds da teilweise recht eng.


----------



## Benne123 (9. Mai 2009)

Schön wie du darauf reagierst...
Mit keinem Boxster wird es bei uns eng und es gibt kaum Autos auf der Strasse, die uns davonziehen (also nicht falsch verstehen, die eine Leistung bis ca. 310 PS haben)...komm doch her und fahr mit, dann weisst du es..als porschekiller war nicht jeder Porsche gemeint, sondern mal ab und an ein Porsche mit vllt 310PS...
(Und sicherlich kann das stimmen, nur weil es vllt rechnerisch nicht aufgeht, heisst es nichts)
Letztens sind wir einem Porsche Carrera 4 Turbo mit 310PS hinterhergefahren und der ist uns nicht davon gezogen, wir waren auf gleicher Ebene.
Das selbe gilt für den Carrera 4S...ob du es glaubst oder nicht ist mir jetzt wurscht, nur ich reagiere auch allergidch darauf, wenn man Thesen aufstellt, wo man meint, dass das einfach nicht stimmen kann, weil es sich unrealitisch anhört.
Serienleistung vllt, aber unserer hat nochmal etwas mehr Leistung (300PS, knapp 500nm, ca. 5.5 sek. 0-100)) und einem 911 Carrera kommen wir sehr wohl sehr gut hinterher^^
Wenn wir hinten das gleiche Auto nochmal aufm Hänger haben (ca. 2,2tonnen hänger), dann machen wir ohne Probleme noch einen 120PS Passat nass. Aber ich kann anscheinend erzählen was ich will, dich zu überzeugen geht nur, wenn du mitfahren würdest 

Aber bleib du in deinem Glaubem, du weisst das ja anscheinend besser (auch wenn ich in dem Auto schon gefahren bin und die Erfahrung damit hab).
Damit es dir gut geht tu ich jetzt einfach mal so: Wir kommen einem Porsche 356 mit 120PS gerade eben so hinterher und auch nur einem Passat mit 90PS. Bist du jetzt zufrieden (damit du in deinem Glauben bleiben kannst, stimmen tun die Dinge natürlich nicht)...

Schau dir das Video an:
Der 200er hat ca. 500PS und die Viper hat noch Nitroeinspritzung (macht ca. 800PS) -schau selbst-:
YouTube - Audi 200 20V vs. Dodge Viper


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Mai 2009)

ähm... der olle audi (nicht böse sein) dürfte doch inzwischen einiges von seiner ursprünglichen nennleistung entfernt sein, hm? 
davon mal abgesehen... damals war das echte ne geile karre... heute fehlts halt an allerlei sicherheitsschnickschnack.

schätze das jeder halbwegs eingefahrenen >=250ps wagen (s3, 130, r32 an euch dranbleibt. 
sorry, der zahn der zeit eben.


----------



## Benne123 (9. Mai 2009)

Ja, oller Audi sagen viele xD

Euh lalalala xD Ja ein wenig entfernt  (aber hab ich doch die ganze Zeit gesagt, dass es nicht um Serienleistung geht, aber ist auch alles brav eingetragen, von daher)

Ja viel Sicherheitsschnickschnack haben die natürlich noch nicht:
Airbag, Procon-ten (lenkrad wird bei einem starken unfall zurückgezogen) und Abs haben die, und halt die lange Motorhaube, was die AUtos sehr stabil macht. Aber sowas wie ESP und so weiter natpürlich nicht xD, deshalb Sicherheitstechnisch den neuen Wagen deutlich unterlegen!

Also sagen wir mal so:
Bis 120 kommen wir eig imemr gut weg, von 120-200 ziehen wir denen nur minimal davon, danach ziehen wir dann davon (5Zylinder 2,2L Turbo)..Egal ob S3 oder R32. Wie gesagt, dass ist kein Auto für Beschleunigungsorgien, sondern meine Rede war eher mehr so für den Bereich ab 200.

Aber ist auch jetzt wurscht...
Ich sag mal, jeder der sich mit den Motoren beschäftigt, der wird spätestens dann merken, dass das sehr möglich ist, was ich sage 
Weil die meisten Beschleunigunssachen sind eher Drehmomentabhängig und davon haben wir halt ordentlich, deshalb ist dsa schon möglich und ich denke, dass Video sollte einiges deutlich machen.
Liegt mehr oder weniger am Motoraufbau. Halt 2.2L 5Zylinder Turbo.
Nur die Autos kennen halt nicht mehr viele, deshalb ist es halt, wie du gesgat hast, der olle Audi 

Wie aber IT gesagt hat, mit der Serienleistung ist sowas absolut nicht möglich. Das sehen wir imemr wieder. Letztens ein normaler 230PS S4 C4 neben uns und beiden geben Gas, der hat sowas von kein Land mehr gesehen. Deshalb mit Serienleistung zieht den 20v's jeder neue 200PS BMW-Diesel davon...
Ich meinte auch von unserem ausgegangen


----------



## Fabian (9. Mai 2009)

Dann knüpft euch doch ,mal einen A4 3,0 TDi Quattro/3,2 FSi Quattro vor.

Ein Focus RS dürfte euch auch lcoker stehen lassen,schau mal auf die gewichtsunterschiede.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Mai 2009)

Man muss auch bedenken, dass nicht jeder sein Auto voll ausfährt. Mein Vater hat meist auch kein Problem, mit seinem 1.8L Alfa 155 an diversen neuen 3er und 5er BMWs etc dranzubleiben, einfach anscheinend bei 90% der Leute ab 180km/h das auto schon schneller fährt als deren Gehirn arbeitet. 

Und nicht jeder Motor muss im Alter gleich mächtig Leistung verlieren. Ich kenne da Gegenbeispiele, sogar aus Italien. 

Soll heißen, wenn ein Porschefahrer seinen Wagen nicht voll ausfährt, kann man mit dem Audi 20V da sicher dranbleiben. Auf ner geschlossenen Rennstrecke und einem Porschebesitzer, der alles gibt, siehts dann evtl. wieder anders aus.
Zumal der Audi ja älter ist, und Porsche seines Jahrgangs (vor allem alte Carreras, 924er etc.) weniger PS hatten als die aktuellen Modelle.


----------



## Benne123 (9. Mai 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Dann knüpft euch doch ,mal einen A4 3,0 TDi Quattro/3,2 FSi Quattro vor.
> 
> Ein Focus RS dürfte euch auch lcoker stehen lassen,schau mal auf die gewichtsunterschiede.




Tut er aber nicht  Wir haben schon einiges durch 
Nen 3liter 6 Zylinder BMW mit 230PS und 500Nm hatten wir schon und der kam auch nicht hinterher 
Dann wird es ein 3.2Liter Benziner auch nicht tun, denn die Diesel haben ja deutlich mehr Drehmoment 
Auch ein A6 4.2L V8 kommt nicht hinterher.
Zitat: Klingt komisch, ist aber so 

Selbst wenn ein Carrerafahrer seinen ausfährt bleiben wir knapp dran.. 
Endgeschwidigkeit liegt via GPS bei ca. 280KM/h..okay, vllt bissl langsamer als die Porsche, wenn auch nciht viel..
Aber allein der Gesichtsausdruck zählt schon..wenn da so ein Porsche vor uns ist, der denkt, ach mach ich doch locker und dann kleben wir bei 240 immer noch dran, einfach diese gesichtsausdrücke  Weil die denken immer, alter langer Audi kann nichts xD

Und ich mein auch die, die dann auch dran bleiben wollen. Man merkt das, ob der andere bei 200 noch Gas gibt oder nicht 

Zu Quantenslipstream (unter mir): Wir fahren ja auch nicht Höchstgeschwindigkeiten. Meistens reicht das Beschleunigen bis 220-230Km/h, alles andere wird dann stressig und schadet dem Auto iwie, finden wir.
Ja unser Auto ist wie ein Neuwagen, das macht auch schon einiges aus, also nicht so eine verheizte Maschine

Also da noch versucehn mit Nürburgring zu vergleichen, ich weiss nicht. Die meisten haben wie quanti sagt, schiss vor den Kurven.
Waren letztens auch darauf und wir sind nicht wild gefahren (Angst ums Auto ), sonder nur um die Strecke mal anzuschauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Man muss auch bedenken, dass nicht jeder sein Auto voll ausfährt. Mein Vater hat meist auch kein Problem, mit seinem 1.8L Alfa 155 an diversen neuen 3er und 5er BMWs etc dranzubleiben, einfach anscheinend bei 90% der Leute ab 180km/h das auto schon schneller fährt als deren Gehirn arbeitet.


 
Ich fahre auch meist nur 160-190km/h, alles andere lohnt einfach nicht. Der Zeitgewinn ist im Verlgeich zum dafür deutlich erhöhten Spritverbrauch nicht logisch.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und nicht jeder Motor muss im Alter gleich mächtig Leistung verlieren. Ich kenne da Gegenbeispiele, sogar aus Italien.


 
Das geht aber nur, wenn die Autos auch wirklich gut gewartet sind.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Soll heißen, wenn ein Porschefahrer seinen Wagen nicht voll ausfährt, kann man mit dem Audi 20V da sicher dranbleiben. Auf ner geschlossenen Rennstrecke und einem Porschebesitzer, der alles gibt, siehts dann evtl. wieder anders aus.


 
Der Porschebesitzer, der knapp über 60 ist (jüngere können sich soeinen meist nicht leisten oder brauchen eine derartige Dödelverlängerung nicht), rockt wohl kaum so heftig über die Rennstrecke um Fabelzeiten aufzustellen.
Die sind eher um ihre Autos besorgt.
Ich bin einmal am Nürburgring gewesen und da hat ein Fiat Ritmo Abarth Kreise um einige Porsche gefahren.
Ersten hatten die Prorsche Fahrer schiss vor den Kurven und zweiten war der Fiat recht gut motorisiert und konsequent auf die Nordschleife abgestimmt.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Mai 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Dann knüpft euch doch ,mal einen A4 3,0 TDi Quattro/3,2 FSi Quattro vor.
> 
> Ein Focus RS dürfte euch auch lcoker stehen lassen,schau mal auf die gewichtsunterschiede.



äh.. einspruch... der 3.0 tdi quattro ist ne lahme karre und erreicht in der mehrzahl nicht seine serienleistung. vag muss an seinen diesel noch feilen.


----------



## Mosed (9. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Schön wie du darauf reagierst...
> Mit keinem Boxster wird es bei uns eng



Du solltest dich mal vorher informieren. Du brauchst angeblich 6,6 sekunden auf 100 - der kleinste boxter braucht 5,9 sekunden...

Daten & Ausstattung - Boxster - Boxster Übersicht - Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG

die langsamsten 911-er sind die Cabrios mit 5,2 sekunden

911 Übersicht - Modelle - Home - Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG


Lediglicher der Cayenne (Standard) und Diesel haben größere Werte als 6,6 Sekunden.


Und nur, weil du hinter einem Porsche mal hergekommen bist, sagt das wohl gar nichts - die beschleunigen doch nicht ständig mit volle Pulle. ^^
Ich bin auch schon hinter Porsches hinterhergefahren - und jetzt?
Wenn ein Porsche mal richtig ansetzt, wirst du nur noch Rücklichter sehen.

"300PS und ca. 450-500nm" - Das will ich sehen - aus 2 Liter Benziner 450Nm - das schaffst du mit nem Turbodiesel (Serie) grad mal. Mal sehen...

In dem Datenblatt steht was von 220PS und 390Nm im 2,2L Motor...

Wenn euer AUDI getuned ist, ist das wohl ein bißchen was anderes und nicht vergleichbar - was meinste was passiert, wenn du einen Porsche tunest?


----------



## k-b (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bhin jetzt kein Autoprofi, aber was juckt der Sprint von 0 auf 100 beim Abziehen von Porsche an der Ampel? Innerhalb von Ortschaften darf man doch eh nur 50 fahren. Wenn der Audi jetzt halt im unteren Bereich der km/hs mehr beschleunigt als der Porsche?

'Selbst wenn net.. Ich finde ihr seid schon alles miteinander recht engstirnig. Hier in diesem Thread wird ja einem anderen NIE etwas gegönnt ohne gleich alles runter reden zu müssen. Müsst ihr euch wirklich so leicht eurem Neid preis geben?


----------



## Mosed (9. Mai 2009)

naja - wenn etwas unglaubwürdig ist, ist es wohl klar, dass kontra kommt. und er redet nicht von Ampelsprints, sondern von autobahn usw.

Ich nehme an, dass sein Audi getuned ist, was er aber nicht direkt erwähnt (ganz plötzlich stehen nur irgendwo Leistungs- und Drehmomentwerte, die nicht von Audi angeboten wurden...) - dass er dann den einen oder anderen Porsche abziehen kann ist verständlich. 

Wenn jemand vernünftig beschreibt, was er für ein Auto hat und was er kann wird sicherlich niemand was dagegen einzuwenden haben. Aber z.B. so direkt zu schreiben ein 5-zylinder zieht immer besser als ein 8 Zylinder ist wohl nicht einfach schluckbar.


Ich bin auch auf kein Auto neidisch. Ich würde so manches Auto gerne mal fahren aber sonst... Und ich habe ja noch ein paar jahre Zeit, um mir das eine oder andere Fahrzeug zu kaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> 'Selbst wenn net.. Ich finde ihr seid schon alles miteinander recht engstirnig. Hier in diesem Thread wird ja einem anderen NIE etwas gegönnt ohne gleich alles runter reden zu müssen. Müsst ihr euch wirklich so leicht eurem Neid preis geben?



Das hat mit engstirnig nicht viel zu tun. Eher mit sinnlosem Posen ohne Sinn und Verstand.

Wenn ein Gallardo Fahrer sagt das er einen Porschekiller hat dann kann man das ja noch mehr oder weniger verstehen. Aber irgendeinen uralten Audi als das Non plus Ultra darzustellen ist schon mehr als verwegen (peinlich).

Im übrigen sind rund 300 PS ob getunt oder nicht, heutzutage nicht mehr die Welt. Denn selbst ein Großserienauto wie ein BMW 530i hat mittlerweile 272 PS. Und auch das ist selbstverständlich kein Sportwagenschreck.

Aber egal, wer Spaß an der Illusion hat, seis ihm gegönnt  .


----------



## Klutten (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte da noch nen Porschekiller mit Winterpuschen. Gerade noch aus meinem Archiv geholt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Mai 2009)

M6? Da würde ich aber den  aktuellen M3 vorziehen, der ist doch bei 0-100km/h gleichschnell bzw. nur minimal langsamer (je nachdem, ob man von 4,2 oder 4,6 beim M6 ausgeht). Allerdings kostet der M3 nur gut die Hälfte, ist leichter und vermutlich sparsamer. Das gesparte Geld investiert man noch in etwas Extratuning (alpine oder so), und schon hat man den Über-BMW. 

Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, mir gefällt der 3er halt besser als der 6er (sieht mir zu bullig-fett aus).

BTW: Ist ein E46 als erstes eigenes auto eigentlich zu dekadent?  
Die Limo oder das Coupe (zur Not sogar der Compact) mit Klima und evtl. Automatic wäre mein Traum, am besten mit der Alu-Applikation innen. Sind allerdings schweineteuer, die Boliden, selbst rund um München. 
Aber ein 318i oder 320i, das wäre was, man ist ja bescheiden.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2009)

Also wenn schon BMW als erstes Auto dann bitte nicht neuer als E36.
Und auf keinen Fall Automatik(falls du damit die Schaltung und nicht die Kühlung meinst), sonst verlernst du das Schalten gleich wieder komplett.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung dazu. Wenn das Geld stimmt(inkl. eventuell in Zukunft notwendigem zusammenflicken), dann lass dich nicht aufhalten.

Und achte auf die verbauten Rücklichter wenn du einen neueren E46 kaufst. Zumindest die Special Edition des Cabrios(=Auto meiner Mutter) hat laut Tüv welche die in Deutschland gar nicht erlaubt sind .


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2009)

Der aktuelle M3 ist wirklich lecker. Leider hatte ich nur einmal kurz das Vergnügen. Von den Fahrwerten her fehlt es aber an manchen Ecken merklich zum M6. Sparsam ist so ein Wecker leider nicht. Unter 19 Litern geht nix und mit ein wenig Spaß sind schnell 25 Liter und mehr weg. Das Mehrgewicht von rund 100 kg stecken die 180 PS extra gut wieder weg.

Aber die Leute, die sich so etwas gönnen, sehen da großzügig drüber weg. Vielleicht komme ich ja in meinem nächsten Leben mit nem goldenen Löffel zur Welt. ^^


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2009)

Wollte grad was ähnliches wie Klutten schreiben - wer sich nen M6 kauft interessiert sich wenig für den Spritverbrauch. Ach, mist, jetzt habe ich es ja doch geschrieben. 

Als erstes Auto würde ich derzeit auch noch Schaltung empfehlen, damit sich das ganze einschleift. Derzeit ist ja noch die Handschaltung am Stärksten vertreten. Später dann ruhig Automatik. Wobei ich mich immer wieder frage, was spannend am schalten sein soll - zumindest bei "normal" motorisierten Autos. Bei Leistungsstarken könnte man ja noch was in Richtung "Too Fast too Furius"-Gefühl anbringen, aber sonst?


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch vor wenigen Jahren gesagt, dass ich nie im Leben ein Auto mit Automatik fahren würde. Die Verkehrslage die sich mittlerweile ergeben hat, belehrt mich allerdings eines besseren. Mein nächster Wagen wird eine Automatik bekommen, damit ich nach einer Stunde Stadtverkehr nicht totmüde ins Bett fallen muss und mir die Beine wie nach einem Marathon weh tun.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt an der Handschaltung einfach die genauere Kontrolle über das Verhalten des Autos.

Es bleibt meine Entscheidung ob ich bei ~50km/h jetzt im 4. Gang Sprit spare oder lieber im 2. den Berg "hoch heize".


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2009)

Der Meinung bin ich auch noch, zumal man mit der Kupplung auch noch ein perfektes Werkzeug zum "quer" fahren hat. Bei einer Automatik fehlt diese Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug leider. Aber wie gesagt ist eine Automatik auch Entspannung pur, wenn man lange Strecken oder auch Stadtverkehr fährt. Es hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. 

Die ganzen Autos die ich momentan durch die Lande bewege, lassen sich zum Beispiel alle auch "manuell" schalten. Ich habe davon aber nur beim M6 Gebrauch gemacht. Jeden anderen Wagen fahre ich permanent auf Automatik. ....ich glaub ich werd alt. ^^


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mal wieder 3 Stunden am Stück mit dem ollen Kangoo durch die Stadt heizen muss(also fast jeden Tag) würde ich mich dort auch über eine Automatik freuen, aber in meinen Roadster kommt mir sowas niemals.


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2009)

Da gehört sowas auch nun wirklich nicht rein. ^^


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

Ich find der M6 sieht besser aus

@Stormbringer:Ja von den probleme mit der Nennleitung habe ich gehört.
Anscheine programmiert Audi da bei der Inspektion irgendwas um/bei den neues isses schon anders programmiert.

@benne 123:Schon nen Focus Rs durch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe noch vor wenigen Jahren gesagt, dass ich nie im Leben ein Auto mit Automatik fahren würde. Die Verkehrslage die sich mittlerweile ergeben hat, belehrt mich allerdings eines besseren. Mein nächster Wagen wird eine Automatik bekommen, damit ich nach einer Stunde Stadtverkehr nicht totmüde ins Bett fallen muss und mir die Beine wie nach einem Marathon weh tun.


 
Mit Schaltgetriebe kann man aber auch recht lange in einem Gang verweilen. In der Stadt fahre ich meist im fünften oder sechsten Gang, da stört es mich auch nicht, wenn die Drehzahl mal unter 1000 fällt, solange die Karre nicht ruckelt, geht das immer.
Und beim Hochschalten nach einer Ampel überspringe ich eh drei bis vier Gänge.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also wenn schon BMW als erstes Auto dann bitte nicht neuer als E36.
> Und auf keinen Fall Automatik(falls du damit die Schaltung und nicht die Kühlung meinst), sonst verlernst du das Schalten gleich wieder komplett.


Naja, der E36 ist doch schon etwas angestaubt, auch was Crashverhalten etc. angeht. Und mir persönlich wirkt der Innenraum zu altbacken, das ist zu sehr 90er Jahre. Der Compact sieht gut aus von außen, aber der ist innen ja noch grässlicher, weil da teilweise die E30 Optik recycelt wurde.
E46 würde mir halt innen und außen gut gefallen, nur leider ist man da recht schnell mit 10.000 EUR dabei, wenn man einen halbwegs frischen will.

Zur Schaltung: Ist Schalten nicht wie Fahrrad fahren? 
Bis jetzt kenne ich halt nur Handschaltung, und im Stadtverkehr ist es halt eine einzige Rührerei, weil man andauernd wo anhalten muss. Ich bin wohl eher schaltfaul, jedenfalls war das Eines der ersten Dinge, was mir damals auffiel beim Führerschein: Da hat man diese hochmodernen, elektronischen Fahrzeuge, und dann kuppelt man da rum und wechselt händisch die Gänge wie anno dazumal. gibt heutzutage echt Schaltungen, die können das präziser als min 70% der menschlichen Verkehrshindernisse auf der Straße. 

Wobei ihr natürlich recht habt, es kommt immer aufs Auto an. Wobei ich eine Automatik eher mit "gemütlich" assoziiere und die gerade in nicht so stark motorisierten Limousinen wählen würde. Ausgenommen natürlich irgendwelche Sport-DSGs usw. Ferrari und Lamborghini trauen ihren Kunden ja eh nicht mehr zu, da noch selber Gänge zu wechseln.



> Ist aber nur meine Meinung dazu. Wenn das Geld stimmt(inkl. eventuell in Zukunft notwendigem zusammenflicken), dann lass dich nicht aufhalten.


Daran wirds wohl vorerst scheitern, bin ja grad auf Arbeitssuche, und selbst mit Akademikergehalt werde ich länger sparen müssen, bis ich genau auf der hohen Kante habe. Ein Golf 4 oder Polo6N2 bzw. Seat Ibiza wären eher machbar. vielleicht finde ich auch was in der Innenstadt und fahre weiterhin U-Bahn. 
Bisher kann ich halt nur mit dem Polo 9N meiner Mutter als gelegentliche Leihgabe aufwarten, und der ist...naja...träge. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe noch vor wenigen Jahren gesagt, dass ich nie im Leben ein Auto mit Automatik fahren würde. Die Verkehrslage die sich mittlerweile ergeben hat, belehrt mich allerdings eines besseren. Mein nächster Wagen wird eine Automatik bekommen, damit ich nach einer Stunde Stadtverkehr nicht totmüde ins Bett fallen muss und mir die Beine wie nach einem Marathon weh tun.


Genau das ist der springende Punkt, bin halt ein Stadtmensch. Wäre was anderes, wenn ich außerhalb wohnen würde oder arbeiten muss. Aber im Sommer in der Stadt sind Sachen wie Klima oder Automatik echt praktisch, weil man sich dann besser und relaxter darauf konzentrieren kann, die tausend Baustellen, Unfälle, Falschparker und was noch zu umfahren. 
Aber Handschaltung geht schon, nur die Klima würde ich bei 30°C im Schatten in der City nicht missen wollen. Besser als Cabrio, Citysmog sei Dank. 
Hat unser Polo natürlich auch nicht, da kann man nur händisch die Fenster runterkurbeln. Ich glaub ohne Klima im Fahrschulauto hätte ich damals auch die Prüfung im Hochsommer verkackt. Das Auto war an dem Tag deutlich cooler als ich.  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit Schaltgetriebe kann man aber auch recht lange in einem Gang verweilen. In der Stadt fahre ich meist im fünften oder sechsten Gang, da stört es mich auch nicht, wenn die Drehzahl mal unter 1000 fällt, solange die Karre nicht ruckelt, geht das immer.
> Und beim Hochschalten nach einer Ampel überspringe ich eh drei bis vier Gänge.


Mit genug Drehmoment kann man durchaus schaltfaul sein. Mit dem Polo kann man zwar auch 50 oder 60 im Fünften fahren, aber sobald du dann etwas bremsen musst (also alle 10 Sekunden ca.), ist schalten angesagt, weil der VAG Dreizylinder untertourig ist Geisterbahn pur.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

Irgendwann werden sowieso alle Autos Automatik haben. Spätestens bei Hybrid- oder anderen modernen Antrieben wo man keinen Motor mehr hört, wird die Handschaltung unsinnig.

Ist sicher schon eine Weile her, aber am Pike´s Peak wurde mal ein Rekord mit Automatik aufgestellt.
Ich glaube das war ein Audi mit Dreischeibenkupplung.

@Klutten
Zum Querfahren nehm ich noch immer die Handbremse. Sollte mit Automatik aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Mai 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ist sicher schon eine Weile her, aber am Pike´s Peak wurde mal ein Rekord mit Automatik aufgestellt.
> Ich glaube das war ein Audi mit Dreischeibenkupplung.



Vermutlich eher eine Doppelkupplung.

Aber nichts desto trotz geht derzeit nichts über ein gutes manuelles Getriebe. Nur damit hat man dier absolute Kontrolle über den Kraftfluss.
Wandlerautomaten vernichten noch Energie, automatisierte Getriebe haben mehr oder weniger ihr Eigenleben und die Doppelkupplung ist zumindestens in der Variante der VW Gruppe eher Valium als Speed. 

Insofern würde ich, vorausgesetzt beide Beine funktionieren, immer zur manuellen Schaltung greifen. Macht eben mehr Spaß  .


----------



## k-b (10. Mai 2009)

die 6er - Reihe ist eh ein Traum! Egal ob normaler 6er, M6 oder X6 oder X6 M 
Da würd ich jeden davon nehmen!  Absolut hammer.


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> die 6er - Reihe ist eh ein Traum! Egal ob normaler 6er, M6 oder X6 oder X6 M
> Da würd ich jeden davon nehmen!  Absolut hammer.



*zustimm* 

Moment, ich hab da was 

http://img.worldcarfans.com/2009/1/large/hamann-bmw-x6-tycoon_3.jpg

http://static.pagenstecher.de/uploads/f/f6/f67/f67f/hamann_x6-2008_r15_jpg.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtAPyoBC-bw


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

Oh man, der M6 hat ja schon was geiles  Letztens einer an mir vorbeigefahren und hat bissl beschleunigt. Der Sound, einfach nur geil XD



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn euer AUDI getuned ist, ist das wohl ein bißchen was anderes und nicht vergleichbar - was meinste was passiert, wenn du einen Porsche tunest?



Das ist schon vergleichbar, weil wenn unser Wagen etwas getuned ist (darüber geht es auch immer) ähnliche Leistungswerte wie ein Porsche hat.
Also geht das und wie ich schon geschrieben hab, zählt einfach der Gesichtsausdruck der Porschefahrer, wenn die uns nicht loswerden.
Die denken immer Porsche, kommt keiner hinterher (jetzt nicht darauf eingehen, natürlich gibt es welche M6 usw.), und wenn dann mal so ein alter Audi hinten dran ist, dann wundern die sich und ärgern sich z.T. schonmal (ist wirklich so)...
und ich habe auch nie geschrieben, dass ein 5 Zylinder zwangsweise besser geht, als ein 8 Zylinder 
Und wir merken schon, wenn ein Porschefahrer Vollgas gibt, das sieht man ganz einfach daran, wenn die dran bleiben wollen/oder können. Ganz einfach. Wenn wir Vollgas geben, und der auch, dann merken wir das ganz bestimmt und das wir nur Rücklichter sehen stimmt net wirklich.
Ihr unterschätzt ganz einfach die Leistung von dem Wagen und überschätzt die eines Porsches, nur weil er Porsche heisst.
Unser Auto ist alt, keine Frage, aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass er keinem Wagen hinterher kommt, nur weil die anderen AUtos neu sind.

@IT:
Du und dein Geschwafel^^ Wenn du mein Reden so sinnlos findest, dann komm vorbei man, oder bleib dabei.
Das was ich erzählt hab, ich sicherlich keine Illusion, sonst würde ich es auch net erzählen^^ Und wo, bitte wo, stelle ich den AUdi als Nonplusultra da? Das will ich gerne mal sehen. Ich hab gesagt, wem wir hinterherkommen und das wars. Wo hab ich da was von NPU gesagt? Mein Gott, bist du und die anderen (nicht alle, die die ich meine, werden das schon wissen)...

Ich finde vor allem sehr lustig, wie man hier einem seine Freude vermiesen kann, indem man alles negativ kommentieren muss, nur weil euch das nicht in den Kram passt. Wenn ihr das doch alle so gut wisst, dann ist ja gut, deshalb muss es trotzdem nicht stimmen. Ich hab gesgat, kommt vorbei, fahrt mit und fertig.
Aber mir dann da meinen Spass wegnehmen zu müssen, nur weil man das nicht glaubt, finde ich einfach nur lächerlich und sowas kann ich ganz und gar nicht leiden...
Es gibt Foren, wo man dann z.B. schreibt: Ja, warum sollte er Blödsinn erzählen. Er weiss das ja und warum sollte er dann iwas erzählen. Gönnt man ihm das doch einfach.

Das war mein Wort zum Sonntag, over und off und euch noch nen schönen Tag (schau ab und zu mal rein)^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> @IT:
> Du und dein Geschwafel^^ Wenn du mein Reden so sinnlos findest, dann komm vorbei man, oder bleib dabei.
> Das was ich erzählt hab, ich sicherlich keine Illusion, sonst würde ich es auch net erzählen^^ Und wo, bitte wo, stelle ich den AUdi als Nonplusultra da? Das will ich gerne mal sehen. Ich hab gesagt, wem wir hinterherkommen und das wars. Wo hab ich da was von NPU gesagt? Mein Gott, bist du und die anderen (nicht alle, die die ich meine, werden das schon wissen)...



Du behauptest das deine alte Schaukel es locker mit einem Porsche aufnimmt. Und das ist das Lächerliche. Der Durchschnittsporsche liegt irgendwo um die 400 PS und dagegen siehst du kein Land. Also tune entweder deinen Wagen auf 600 PS und mehr oder pose nicht so peinlich rum.



Benne123 schrieb:


> Ich finde vor allem sehr lustig, wie man hier einem seine Freude vermiesen kann, indem man alles negativ kommentieren muss, nur weil euch das nicht in den Kram passt. Wenn ihr das doch alle so gut wisst, dann ist ja gut, deshalb muss es trotzdem nicht stimmen. Ich hab gesgat, kommt vorbei, fahrt mit und fertig.
> Aber mir dann da meinen Spass wegnehmen zu müssen, nur weil man das nicht glaubt, finde ich einfach nur lächerlich und sowas kann ich ganz und gar nicht leiden...
> Es gibt Foren, wo man dann z.B. schreibt: Ja, warum sollte er Blödsinn erzählen. Er weiss das ja und warum sollte er dann iwas erzählen. Gönnt man ihm das doch einfach.



Niemand vermiest dir deine (kindliche) Freude aber manche Vergleiche sind einfach absurd. 
Du sagst selbst das du dein Wägelchen auf um die 300 PS getunt hast, also wie soll dann ein "Rennen" zwischen einem alten 300 PS Wagen und einem neuen 385 PS (oder mehr) Wagen aussehen?

Bleib einfach auf dem Teppich und alles ist gut.
Im übrigen würde ich auf dein Angebot eingehen wenn ich einen 11er hätte. Da es nicht der Fall ist und ich auch nicht über ädaquates Testgerät verfüge weiß ich nicht was du beweisen willst.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> M6? Da würde ich aber den  aktuellen M3 vorziehen, der ist doch bei 0-100km/h gleichschnell bzw. nur minimal langsamer (je nachdem, ob man von 4,2 oder 4,6 beim M6 ausgeht). Allerdings kostet der M3 nur gut die Hälfte, ist leichter und vermutlich sparsamer. Das gesparte Geld investiert man noch in etwas Extratuning (alpine oder so), und schon hat man den Über-BMW.
> 
> Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, mir gefällt der 3er halt besser als der 6er (sieht mir zu bullig-fett aus).
> 
> ...



320i im e46 ist sogar ein sixpack... 
mir hat sogar der e46 compi gut gefallen - auf jeden fall schicker als jeder golf. die sollte man inzwischen recht preiswert bekommen - aber auf jeden fall aufs m-package achten.

zum dem ollen audi 200: ich sag dazu nix mehr. meine meinung habe ich ja kundgetan.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> 320i im e46 ist sogar ein sixpack...
> mir hat sogar der e46 compi gut gefallen - auf jeden fall schicker als jeder golf. die sollte man inzwischen recht preiswert bekommen - aber auf jeden fall aufs m-package achten.


Ach, der 2L Motor ist schon ein R6? Den gibts ja mit 150 bzw. 170 PS. Wobei der 1.8er auch locker reichen würde, bin ja kein Möchtegern-Schumi. 

Ich finde den Compact auch ok, lediglich die Klarglasrückleuchten sehen etwas nach Lexus oder Möchtegerntuning aus, die kann man ja mal tauschen lassen. Der Facelift hat sie nicht mehr, aber der wäre wohl zu teuer.

Aber ist alles noch Zukunftsmusik bei mir.


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> 320i im e46 ist sogar ein sixpack...
> mir hat sogar der e46 compi gut gefallen - auf jeden fall schicker als jeder golf. die sollte man inzwischen recht preiswert bekommen - aber auf jeden fall aufs m-package achten.
> 
> zum dem ollen audi 200: ich sag dazu nix mehr. meine meinung habe ich ja kundgetan.




Wir hatten einen 320d(136PS)2L Hubraum, und einen 330d(184PS)3L Hubraum , die gingen beide gut, der 330d jedoch besser 

ich denke... die diesels von BMW haben einfach mehr power, der grund dafür ist der eingebaute Turbolader 

Die innenaustattung von BMW ist auch einfach nur Geil, also für mich ist BMW ein Favorit für meine Spätere zukunft


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ach, der 2L Motor ist schon ein R6? Den gibts ja mit 150 bzw. 170 PS. Wobei der 1.8er auch locker reichen würde, bin ja kein Möchtegern-Schumi.



Der 170 PS 320er ist ein 2,2 Liter R6. Einen BMW mir R4 Sauger sollte man keinensfalls nehmen, da sie relativ schlapp sind und in etwa den gleichen Verbrauch wie die R6 Versionen haben.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der 170 PS 320er ist ein 2,2 Liter R6. Einen BMW mir R4 Sauger sollte man keinensfalls nehmen, da sie relativ schlapp sind und in etwa den gleichen Verbrauch wie die R6 Versionen haben.



korrekt, ist der 2.2 liter.


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

@IT:
Meine Rede war von einem, der bei ca. 300-310PS liegt.
Seit wann haben Porsche eine Durchschnittsleistung von 400PS?
Ein GT3 ja, aber die 911er (die neuen) und die Caymans und so weiter liegen bei 280-350PS. 400PS ist etwas hoch angesetzt 
Was hab ich denn dann mit 600PS lol? Da sieht aber kein Porsche dann mehr Land, du meinst wohl eher um die 350-400PS und ich muss sagen, dass dein Gelaber auch nicht besser ist. Das komt einfahc nur so rüber, als wüsstest du alles besser, als wärst du Mr.Universum. Mein Gott^^

@BMW-Power und so weiter:
Also die neuen BMW Diesel gehen schon richtig gut zu Sache. Wenn ich mir da letztens so einen neue 530xd (oder iwie sowas) angeschaut hab, mein lieber Schwarn. Die haben ja Drehmoment ohne Ende und dann noch gut Hubraum. Siehe da, viel Leistung und relativ wenig Verbrauch.
Aber ob er einen Turbo hat, weiss ich nicht. Aber so ein Lader macht ja in der Regel imemr ziemlich viel aus


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> @IT:
> Meine Rede war von einem, der bei ca. 300-310PS liegt.
> Seit wann haben Porsche eine Durchschnittsleistung von 400PS?
> Ein GT3 ja, aber die 911er (die neuen) und die Caymans und so weiter liegen bei 280-350PS. 400PS ist etwas hoch angesetzt
> Was hab ich denn dann mit 600PS lol? Da sieht aber kein Porsche dann mehr Land, du meinst wohl eher um die 350-400PS und ich muss sagen, dass dein Gelaber auch nicht besser ist. Das komt einfahc nur so rüber, als wüsstest du alles besser, als wärst du Mr.Universum. Mein Gott^^



Ich weiß nicht alles besser. Aber ich weiß was möglich ist und was nicht. 
Was die Durchschnittsleistung angeht nimmt alle Modelle errechne den Durchschnitt und du wirst sehen das du bei wenigstens 400 PS ankommst, da die meisten Modelle von Porsche in dieser Region oder höher motorisiert sind.
Und wenn du mit einer Limousine einen Sportwagen ausbeschleunigen willst (vor allem wenn wir hier von Porsche reden) brauchst du gewichts- und aerodynamikbedingt etwas mehr an Leistung. Sprich ein 507 PS M5 geht in etwa so gut wie ein 385 PS 11er. Erst deutlich oberhalb von 200 km/h kann der M5 seine Mehrleistung in was messbares ummünzen. 
Deshalb sage ich ja das du deine etwa 300 PS überbewertest. Schau die Fahrzeuge aus der Epoche deines Wagens an die ab Werk (echte) 300 PS haben an und dann wirst du sehen das die Fahrleistungen bei weitem nicht so spektakulär sind wie du es gerne kund tust. Die Entwicklung geht eben immer weiter. Und Firmen wie die Porsche AG sind technologisch meist in der Spitzenklasse. Deshalb sagte ich ja auch das du wohl wenigstens 600 PS brauchst um mit einem aktuellen Porsche mithalten zu können. Siehe Fahrleistungen SL65 AMG vs. Porsche Turbo, da tut sich der Benz selbst mit über 600 PS schwer daran mit einem 480 PS Porsche mitzuhalten

Aber wie auch immer. Ich könnte mir jetzt die Finger wund schreiben und endlos viele Tabellen posten, in deinen Augen sind deine gechippten 300 Pferdchen ohenhin schneller als alles andere auf dieser Welt.
Also noch einen schönen Sonntag und weiterhin schöne Träume  .

.::EDIT::.

Ich habe mir mal gerade die Mühe gemacht den Durchschnitt aller Porsche Modelle mit Ottomotor zu berechnen und dabei komme ich über die 28 derzeit aktuellen Modelle auf einen Schnitt von 391,6 PS. Wenn das mit den 400 PS mal nicht gut geschätzt war dann weiß ich auch nicht  .


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> @BMW-Power und so weiter:
> Also die neuen BMW Diesel gehen schon richtig gut zu Sache.
> Aber ob er einen Turbo hat, weiss ich nicht. Aber so ein Lader macht ja in der Regel imemr ziemlich viel aus



Ja, auf jeden Fall. Ein Diesel ohne Turbolader hat weniger Drehmoment als ein Benziner! Darum kommen einem SDI Motoren auch so schlapp vor - sie sind es nämlich. Dieselmotoren sind nur stark, wenn man sie auflädt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt an der Handschaltung einfach die genauere Kontrolle über das Verhalten des Autos.
> 
> Es bleibt meine Entscheidung ob ich bei ~50km/h jetzt im 4. Gang Sprit spare oder lieber im 2. den Berg "hoch heize".



Diese Kontrolle hast du auch bei Automatik. Du kannst jederzeit selber bestimmen, welcher Gang genutzt werden soll. Du hast nur keine kontrolle über die Kupplung, wenn denn eine vorhanden ist. Wobei du dann ja auch N wählen kannst, was ja Leerlauf ist.

Ich finde man kann auch mit Automatik sportlich fahren. Keine Zugkraftunterbrechung ist z.B. ein starker Vorteil und kann richtig Laune machen. Die DSGs schalten auch schneller als es jeder Profi mit nem Handschalter hinbekommt. (Selbst in der Formel 1 kommt gewissermaßen Automatik zum einsatz. Der Fahrer wählt zwar den Gang, der wird aber automatisch eingelegt. In der DTM kuppelt der Fahrer auch nicht)


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die DSGs schalten auch schneller als es jeder Profi mit nem Handschalter hinbekommt.


Im VW Prospekt vielleicht...
Im RL schauts anders aus, da bin ich vom 6. im 3. bevor der Automat fertig ist.

Mein 'veralteter' Wandlerautomat ist da wesentlich schneller als dieses blöde vollkrass Hype DSG Dingsbums...

Hier mal was ich im MT übers DSG gepostet hab:



> _Original geschrieben von Stefan Payne _
> Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich das tolle an dem ach so tollen DSG Getriebe?!
> Es hat 3 Buchstaben, mit denen man die Zielgruppe vollkrass beeindrucken kann, aber sonst?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Im VW Prospekt vielleicht...
> Im RL schauts anders aus, da bin ich vom 6. im 3. bevor der Automat fertig ist.



Ich habe natürlich von Sprints geredet mit allen Gängen nutzen. z.B. 0-100 km/h. Nicht von zig Gänge überspringen.

Und zu dem Oktavia: Das ist Skoda... Irgendwo muss der Preis herkommen.
BMW setzt auf DSG (wie nennen die das nochmal  - SMG und jetzt das neue M DGK) im M3 - wenn das da nicht abgehen würde wie Sau, würde es keiner kaufen. Porsche bietet auch PDK an und es wird gekauft. Porsche fahrer dürften anspruchsvoll sein...

Gedenksekunden beim Kickdown gibt es auch bei Wandlerautomatik - trete bei Mercedes C-Klasse mit Automatik mal ins Gaspedal - bis da was passiert...

Das Non-Plus-ultra ist ein DSG auch nicht, das stimmt. Jedes Getriebe hat Nachteile und es ist alles eine Frage der Umsetzung (Applikation)


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2009)

Das SMG ist ein aMT, das die Gänge wirklich durchprügelt.
Entsprechend schnell ists auch im Eimer...
Hält nur ein paar 'Rennstarts' aus, AFAIR warens 6 oder so, dann ist die Kupplung durch.


Und die Mercedes Automaten sind nicht so gut bzw mehr auf Komfort ausgelegt, mein oller Toyota Automat ist da deutlich schneller, wenn ichs Pedal durchtrete, wird sofort geschaltet, ohne nennenswerten Delay.

Das DSG ist auch nichts andere als 2 ganz gewöhnliche automatisierten Schaltgetriebe, kein Zaubwerwerk und auch nicht so supertoll wie die VAG Fans bzw Prospekte einem das weiß machen wollen.

Und der Satz mit Skoda ist auch nur eine schwache Ausrede von dir, die Technik wird die gleiche sein...


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, das DKG ist das gleiche wie bei VW - aber du musst ja auch applizieren, was passieren soll, wenn du 70 fährst (und da eine Schaltschwelle ist), was passieren soll, wenn du das gaspedal mit beschleunigung a durchdrückst usw.

Und das wird bei BMW sicherlich sorgfältiger gemacht als bei einem Skoda.


Hast du Belege für die 6 Starts beim SMG? denn ich habe noch nichts davon gehört, dass die BMW M3 Getriebe reihenweise ausfallen. Die Kupplung ist beim SMG ja sicherlich nasslaufend und nicht trocken.
Das SMG ist doch ein DKG oder nicht? oder so ein aMT wie im Smart? Ok, es ist kein DKG, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Wenn die Kupplung trocken läuft ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn sie schnell im Eimer ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2009)

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [HWLUXX] Automobil Sammelthread [Part 12]
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - *Der offizielle [HWLUXX] Automobil-Sammelthread* [Part 24] <- was zum 7G Getriebe von Mercedes.
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - *Der offizielle [HWLUXX] Automobil-Sammelthread* [Part 6]

Die Belege gibts da irgendwo, war Iceman oder cuda, der das erwähnt hat.

Ist halt ein brutales automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe...


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2009)

Das mit den 6-Formel-1-Starts beim M6er kann ich bestätigen. Unser BMW-Mitarbeiter hat uns das mal mit auf den Weg gegeben. Der Start ist aber auch brutal!!! So dramatisch wie sich das anhört ist es aber nun auch nicht. Ein RS4 verkraftet diese Ampelsprints genau so wenig und hat seine Kupplung nach 2000-3000 km verraucht.

Sobald die Masse aber einmal in Bewegung ist, kann man schon beruhigt durchladen. Die Belastungen sind dann wieder auf einem normalen Niveau.

EDIT:
Die Anzahl der 6 Starts gilt nicht allgemein für das SMG II, sondern explizit für den M5/M6 mit V10.


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2009)

Ja - ich bin auch von einem DKG mit nasslaufender Kupplung ausgegangen. wenn man ne trockene Kupplung derart belastet kann ich mir vorstellen, dass bei einem V10 die Kupplung schnell wegraucht.

Das wird dir aber sicherlich auch bei jedem Handschalter passieren, der genug Drehmoment hat. 

Darum bietet Porsche ja auch ein Nachrüstsatz für die Handschalter an - da wird die trockene Kupplung durch eine nasse ersetzt.

Dass das SMG ein "normales" aMT ist, ist eine neue Info für mich - so lernt man immer was dazu.


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

@ IT:
Meine 300 sind nicht schneller als alles andere auf der Welt. Das hab ich nie und nimmer behauptet. Es gibt auch einige, die uns davon ziehen, sonem Porsche mit 350PS kommen wir auch nicht mit. Ich hab auch nie gesagt, dass wir denen davon kommen, sondern das wir dran bleiben (nicht dem 350PS Porsche, sondern den in der Leistungsklasse bis 300 oder 310PS). Und das ist sehr wohl möglich.
Wenn wir in dem Auto 600PS haben, dann kommt kein Porsche mehr mit. Ist so. Selbst wenn es nicht danach aussieht, das Auto hat eine sehr gute Aerodynamik und wenn du meinst ich würde träumen, dann bleib halt dabei, aber in meinen Augen tust du so, als würdest du alels besser wissen.
ICH bin mit dem Wagen schon mitgefahren und WIR hatten die anderen Autos vor und und hinteruns und dann werde ICH das auch 
Meine Rede war auch von Oberhalb der 200, wie du geschrieben hast.
Für Beschleunigungsrennen sind die Wagen, auch der M5, einfach zu schwer. Dafür gehts dann oben rum besser.
Wenn ich mir die Leistungen aus der Zeit angucke, dann sind die Werksechten 300PS snichts besonderes.
Ein 7er BMW aus der Zeit mit einem 12Zylinder 300PS Motor kann nicht viel. Und zu der Zeit, als die rausgekommen sind, gab es eigentlich soweit kein Auto das mit dem Wagen mithalten konnte..ist so.


So sieht das aus, wenn das Auto ca. 450PS hat:
YouTube - Audi 200 vs Porsche

Jetzt erzähl mir mal was von 600PS 


Aber bleib du auch in deinen Träumen hängen.
Erzähl mir mal, weshalb ich mist erzählen soll, und dann sprechen wir weiter mein Alleswissender.
Beschäftige dich mal mit den Motoren und dann sprechen wir weiter. SOweit so gut...


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> bla...bla...bla...



Machen wir es kurz. Ich biete dir eine Vergleichsfahrt an. Du mit deinem betagtem Audi ich mit einem Porsche mit weniger als der aktuellen Durchschnittsleistung. Aber ich mach den Aufwand nicht für lau. Insofern würde ich ein "Preisgeld" von 5.000 Euro in den Raum stellen. OK?


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

Wir haben keine 5000 liegen^^
Familie, 3 Kinder von daher fällt das flach.
Mir ist das nun wurscht, keine Lust mehr darüber zu streiten oder diskutieren oder wie man das nennen soll xD Hab im Moment noch ein paar andere Probleme, mit Freundin und so (könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich manchmal etwas überreagiert hab )
Mir jetzt wurscht, ich sag jetzt einfach, ich hab Unrecht, damit DU zufrieden bist. Wir kommen grade mal einem Passat GL mit 90 PS hinterher. Bist zufrieden?
kannst nun schreiben, was du willst, in Form von Rückzieher oder so, mir wurscht.

*Auch wenns kein Auto ist, hat jemand zufällig von euch eine Suzuki RG 80 Gamma (Leichtkraftrad mit 79 Kubik)? Wegen so ein paar Infos, wie die sich so fahren lässt und so weiter, oder sonst noch iwelche Vorschläge (weil ich hab bald meinen A1 fertig). Nur am liebsten iwas in Richtung Zweitakter oder so, weil die schneller sind, als die neuen Viertakter *


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Wir haben keine 5000 liegen^^
> Familie, 3 Kinder von daher fällt das flach.
> Mir ist das nun wurscht, keine Lust mehr darüber zu streiten oder diskutieren oder wie man das nennen soll xD Hab im Moment noch ein paar andere Probleme, mit Freundin und so (könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich manchmal etwas überreagiert hab )
> Mir jetzt wurscht, ich sag jetzt einfach, ich hab Unrecht, damit DU zufrieden bist. Wir kommen grade mal einem Passat GL mit 90 PS hinterher. Bist zufrieden?
> ...



Boa ich hab das gefühl du laberst nur kacke... mehr nicht... keine Ahnung von autos aber ein auf dicke hose machen...


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

Schön was du glaubst ^^ 
Ich biete jedem eine Testfahrt an, aber nicht für ein Preisgeld und ich tu ganz bestimmt nicht auf dicke Hose. Nur weil ich gesagt habe, dass wir welchen hinterherkommen und? Ich habe nie gesagt, dass wir welchen davonziehen, dass tun immer noch die Porsche , aber wir bleiben trotzdem an denen dran bzw. länger als manch anderer und dann zählt einfahc nur der Gesichtsausdruck der Fahrer. mehr habe ich nicht gesagt... , eigentlich sollte das hier mehr auf freundschaftlicher Ebene bleiben, aber wenn da alle jetzt meinen, iwas gegen sagen zu müssen, dann Prost Mahlzeit, tolles Forum.
Und ich hab ganz bestimmt Ahnung von Autos, auch wenn ich erst fast 17 bin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Und ich hab ganz bestimmt Ahnung von Autos, auch wenn ich erst fast 17 bin.



Das wäre eine denkbare Erklärung für dieses unfassbar haltlose Halbwissen.
Mach deinen Lappen und teste mal verschiedene Autos mit einer ähnlichen Leistung aus verschiedenen Baujahren, du wirst über das Ergebniss erstaunt sein.....


----------



## Klutten (10. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte ja ungern die Diskussion stören, aber hier nimmt das Gerangel langsam Überhand und ihr seid nah dran euch kräftig im Ton zu vergreifen. Dann gibt es allerdings Punkte für alle Beteiligten.

Legt also euer Kriegsbeil bei, es bringt eh nix. Jeder hat seinen Standpunkt und da ist nicht viel dran zu rütteln. Hier wurden bisher keinerlei handfeste Fakten präsentiert, von daher bitte wieder zurück zur gepflegten Diskussion zu kommen. 

Danke


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn ich mich ungerne zitiere:
Auch wenns kein Auto ist, hat jemand zufällig von euch eine Suzuki RG 80 Gamma (Leichtkraftrad mit 79 Kubik)? Wegen so ein paar Infos, wie die sich so fahren lässt und so weiter, oder sonst noch iwelche Vorschläge (weil ich hab bald meinen A1 fertig). Nur am liebsten iwas in Richtung Zweitakter oder so, weil die schneller sind, als die neuen Viertakter


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich ungerne zitiere:
> Auch wenns kein Auto ist, hat jemand zufällig von euch eine Suzuki RG 80 Gamma (Leichtkraftrad mit 79 Kubik)? Wegen so ein paar Infos, wie die sich so fahren lässt und so weiter, oder sonst noch iwelche Vorschläge (weil ich hab bald meinen A1 fertig). Nur am liebsten iwas in Richtung Zweitakter oder so, weil die schneller sind, als die neuen Viertakter



Ich sagte doch... keine ahnung !

Weder im bereich autos, noch im bereich moppeds...

nen Kollege labert mich auch immer zu... ja ich hol mir Polo G40, damit zock ich dann nen M3 oder M5 ab...   Der hat auch keine ahnung...


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

Tust so als hättest du Ahnung, Leute die solche Sätze sagen, haben selber keine Ahnung fertig. Ich glaube, du würdest auch kein Fahrzeug kaufen, ohne dich vorher darüber zu informieren. Dasselbe gilt für Hardware  Ich habe was gefragt, und dazu habe ich auch ein Recht.
Und was hatte der Satz mit keiner Ahnung zu tun? Die alten ZT sind schneller als die VT..


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein 'veralteter' Wandlerautomat ist da wesentlich schneller als dieses blöde vollkrass Hype DSG Dingsbums...
> 
> Hier mal was ich im MT übers DSG gepostet hab:


träum weiter. das was die japse als automatik verbauen ist sowieso schon ein witz.


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> ZT sind schneller als die VT..



Das meine ich nicht


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

Was meisnt du dann, kannst mir gerne per PN schreiben^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Was meisnt du dann, kannst mir gerne per PN schreiben^^



Ich mache alles in der öffentlichkeit 

Ich meine damit... du sagstest ja i.wie das das schön schnell sein soll..

Kauf dir nen Moped mit nem Pia block... 70ccm rein... alles schön tunen, und die karre fährt 140-150 

Musste dann halt nur ummelden auf 80ccm 


Oder du kaufst dir einfach eine Piaggio NRG 125ccm und machst da ein bisschen was dran


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

Nee das geht so einfahc net.
Ich darf nur bis 80 Kubik fahren (mit 18 dann bis 125 Kubik und die Teile laufen dann so 140-150, nur da muss ich noch ein Jahr warten) und wenn ich die tune etc. dann muss das auch iwo eingetragen werden (von der Geschwindigkeit usw. und sie darf ja nur max. 15 PS haben. Da komtm man locker leicht drüber, reicht schon ein Auspuff), weil hier in Düsseldorf schaut man da recht häufig nach. Seh immer wieder welche, die angehalten werden.
Und 140-150 darf ich nicht fahren, eigentlich nur 80 km/h, aber die Maschinen laufen so ca. 100-110 (ab Werk mit 80 Kubik). Alles was darüber ist, da bekomm ich Stress mit den grünen bzw. jetzt schon blauen Engeln xD
Das mit dem schön schnell, war im Vergleich gesehen. Manche laufen ab werk ca. 100-110, andere wiederrum nur 80. Mit schnell war so um die 95-100 gemeint.

Btw. ich will ja keinen Roller, soll schon minimal nach Motorrad aussehen 
Roller ist öde xD


----------



## TheGamler (10. Mai 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Ich mache alles in der öffentlichkeit
> 
> Ich meine damit... du sagstest ja i.wie das das schön schnell sein soll..
> 
> ...



Haha, träum weiter xD
Du weißt schon, das wir in D sind oder?


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Haha, träum weiter xD
> Du weißt schon, das wir in D sind oder?



Ja schon, trotzdem 

Wer sagt das die bullen einen mit soner leistung kriegen


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Btw. ich will ja keinen Roller, soll schon minimal nach Motorrad aussehen
> Roller ist öde xD


Ich bin kein Moped-Experte, aber nimm doch die 125er von Aprilia, die RS oder wie das Ding heisst, die sieht wenigstens nach Sportmaschine aus. Dagegen ist die Suzi doch ein hässlicher Bock. Oder halt was vergleichbares, gibt ja mehr Minibikes mit weniger als 11kW. Und die müssten doch für A1 passen, oder?

Edit: Ah ok, die neueren Suzis sehen besser aus, bei Google kamen paar bilder aus den 80ern, da war das Ding ja richtig hässlich. 



BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Ja schon, trotzdem
> 
> Wer sagt das die bullen einen mit soner leistung kriegen



Ich glaube nicht, dass das hier eine Diskussionsplatform für illegales Fahrzeugtuning ist, also zügel dich mal bitte etwas. 

Sowas ist kein Kavaliersdelikt, da bekommt man (zu Recht) richtig Ärger!


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Mai 2009)

hallohoho.... roller raus aus dem auto-thread... macht euch nen eigenen auf.


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hallohoho.... roller raus aus dem auto-thread... macht euch nen eigenen auf.





Okay... kommen wir zurück zu BMW 

Ich will unbedingt mal den M3 fahren.. 

Ich will so viele BMW's fahren... einfach nur geil dieser hersteller !


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hallohoho.... roller raus aus dem auto-thread... macht euch nen eigenen auf.



Der Thread war nicht auf Autos begrenzt, bevor *du* ihn umbenannt hast!  

Shaham dich!


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

nen extra ist doch nur zusätzliche Belastung für das schon volle Forum oder? 
Ist das nicht besser, Threads zu sparen? xD


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

Was hat man von einem Roller der so schnell fährt?Rollertuning finde ich arm

bremsen fahrwerk und insgesamt der ganze Roller sind nicht für solche Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt.....


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. Mai 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Was hat man von einem Roller der so schnell fährt?Rollertuning finde ich arm
> 
> bremsen fahrwerk und insgesamt der ganze Roller sind nicht für solche Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt.....



Ich habs nur vorgschlagen xD
Ich würde sowas eig. nicht machen... habe nur ein bisschen ahnung von der sache ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Mai 2009)

Mich hat zu meiner Fahrschulzeit in der 70er-Zone mal ein 50ccm Roller, der eigentlich höchstens 45 km/h fahren dürfte, mit 80-90 km/H überholt.

Aber der Überholvorgang war ungefähr so lange, wie wenn ein LKW versucht den anderen zu überholen


----------



## Benne123 (10. Mai 2009)

Hehe, nee also ich bin nicht so der Roller Fan und dem Tuning dazu.
Ich hab einfahc nur keine Lust auf grossen ärger da, mit der heutigen Gesetzeslage. Deshalb hol ich mir lieber ne 80er oder ne gute 125 und mach ne Drossel rein.
Damit bin ich auf der sicheren Seite und schnell genug sind die Teile auch. Mit 100 KM/h komme ich auch überall an (vllt minimal später als andere, aber mir reichts )...will mir meine weitere Führerscheinfahrbahn nicht durch iein Blödsinn vermasseln ...uns so ein richtiges Moped macht meines Erachtens durchaus mehr Spass als ein Roller und die liegen in den Kurven auch besser


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> träum weiter. das was die japse als automatik verbauen ist sowieso schon ein witz.


Ja, nee, is klar...

Nur weil etwas aus einer bestimmten Region kommt, muss es ja gleich schlecht sein...
Au mann...

Schonmal dran gedacht, das auch Japaner Bosch, Sachs und ähnliches verbauen könnten??

Ganz ab davon:
Opel ist Deutsch, Smart ist Deutsch und was DIE an Automaten verbauen geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr, das ist dann richtig schlecht gewesen.

Die Japaner (=Toyota) sind mittlererweile bei CVT Getrieben angekommen, ansonsten werden auch gern noch 'alte' Wandlerautomaten verbaut...
Die sind auch nicht so schlecht, wie sie geredet werden, ganz im Gegenteil...

Aber warum schaust dir das mal nicht an und versuchst deine Meinung zu ändern?!


----------



## Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

125er dürfen nur 80 fahren wenn du noch nicht 18 bist.

Wenn man in einen 45ccm einen 70er satz reinbaut darf man die soweit ich weiß garnicht auf der straße fahren,auch nicht mit einem 125er führerschein,da die als tuningteile gelten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, nee, is klar...
> 
> Nur weil etwas aus einer bestimmten Region kommt, muss es ja gleich schlecht sein...
> Au mann...
> ...



Brauchbare 4-Gang Automaten kommen aus keinem Land der Welt.
Insofern ist es egal ob Reisschüssel oder nicht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz ab davon:
> Opel ist Deutsch, Smart ist Deutsch und was DIE an Automaten verbauen geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr, das ist dann richtig schlecht gewesen.



Opel ist seit 1929 nicht mehr deutsch und Smart verbaut überhaupt keine Automatikgetriebe, nur automatisierte Schaltgetriebe.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Japaner (=Toyota) sind mittlererweile bei CVT Getrieben angekommen, ansonsten werden auch gern noch 'alte' Wandlerautomaten verbaut...
> Die sind auch nicht so schlecht, wie sie geredet werden, ganz im Gegenteil...



CVT Getriebe gibt es zwar schon seit etwa 40 Jahren aber egal.
Nur gut sind sie nicht. Überschaubarer Wirkungsgrad + maximale Spaßbremse.

Die aktuellen Trends sind doch leicht zu erkennen. Bei eher leistungsstarken Fahrzeugen mit relativ großen Motoren läuft es auf 7-/ 8-Stufige Wandlerautomaten hinaus, selbstverständlich mit Wandlerüberbrückung in allen Gängen. Und bei den kleineren Motoren sind Doppelkupplungsgetriebe auf dem Vormarsch. Es gibt natürlich auch gegenteilige Beispiele (Bugatti 1001 PS, DSG) aber das ist die Tendenz.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich auch gegenteilige Beispiele (Bugatti 1001 PS, *DSG*) aber das ist die Tendenz.


Ich glaub, mit der im Veyron kann man leben. Schaltzeit laut Datenblatt <150ms 
Ist also wohl nicht die 7-Gang DSG aus dem Golf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist also wohl nicht die 7-Gang DSG aus dem Golf.



Das DSG vom Veyron kostet etwa 200.000 Euro. Insofern wird man diese Version wohl in keinem anderen Auto wiederfinden .


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, nee, is klar...
> 
> Nur weil etwas aus einer bestimmten Region kommt, muss es ja gleich schlecht sein...
> Au mann...
> ...



okay, ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich bezog mich freilich auf die in deinem wagen verbaute automatik. damit ist man gegen eine moderne automatik nicht konkurrenzfähig. 
ist das tatsächlich noch ne 4 gang automatik? sowas hatte ich in meinem 95er accord coupe - ein furchtbares teil. ich gehe davon aus, das deine u.u. aufgrund der höheren motorleistung standfester sein wird, aber schnell schalten ist damit nicht möglich. da bin ich recht sicher - das liegt einfach am jahrgang und das damals nix besseres existiert hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich hab wirklich 'ne 4 Stufen Wandlerautomatik, mit dem langhubigen 3l Motor in der Supra, der für 'Power ausm Keller' gebaut wurde, ist das durchaus OK, die Schaltversion würd ich nicht gern haben.
Im 4er Golf fand ich die 4 Stufen Wandler-Automatik nicht so gut.

Im Klartext: alles eine Frage der Leistung, auch und gerade im unteren Bereich.

Allerdings ist meine Automatik vom Aufbau her ganz anders, der Accord ist ja ein FF Design, mein Toyota ein FR Design, Standfest ist sie bis etwa 350PS, laut Supraforum.

hier ein Link, der leider nicht viele Infos beherbergt, ist das Toyota A340 Getriebe.
Wurde in einigen "Trucks" verbaut, aber auch bei Lexus zu finden, z.B. LS400.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Mai 2009)

ich würde vermuten, das eher der obere bereich ein problem ist, das die vierte stufe ggf. gar nicht lang genug ausgelegt ist; aber freilich kenne ich das spezielle getriebe nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2009)

Och, das ist bei mir mit ~0,7 deutlich länger als das Schaltgetriebe.
Laut Supraforum reicht das locker bis 280km/h oder gar noch mehr  (kannst ja mal ausrechnen, Reifen hab ich gerad 225/50R16 drauf).

Bei 180 bin ich dann bei etwa 4000 Drehungen, ~3500 Drehungen bei 160.

Das ist auch meist das Problem bzw der Nachteil bei den AT Getrieben!
Hier wird meist was richtig langes verbaut, das dann nicht unbedingt gut auf den Motor abgestimmt ist.

Besonders krass ists beim neuen MX5 AT Getriebe...
Das könnte aus 'nem Jaguar oder ähnliches stammen, also aus einem Auto mit etwa 250-350 Pferden unter der Haube...
Im Klartext, laut Hecktrieb.ch Rechner: 
~154km/h bei 4000 Drehungen im 5. Gang, im 6, wärens bei gleicher Drehzahl fast 190km/h, 236km/h werden bei 5000 Drehungen erreicht...


Beim Toyota wäre die Geschwindigkeit, laut Berechnung, bei 3000 Drehungen im letzten Gang ~130km/h, 175.9 bei 4000 Drehungen, bei 6000 wäre ich bei 263.5, laut Berechnung.


----------



## roadgecko (11. Mai 2009)

Mh villeicht bekommt mein Stiev-Dad nen neues Auto von der Firma. Das alte wurde schon gescätzt und ne kopie des Fahrzeugsschein gemacht. Ma abwarten...


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Mai 2009)

Was ist eigentlich "besser" bzw. "vorteilhafter", ein normaler Kompressor, oder ein Turbolader?
Beziehungsweise, womit hat man im normalen Alltagsverkehr mehr Spass, schnelle Beschleunigung aus dem Stand und geringen Geschwindigkeiten (Kompressor), oder eben schoenen Zug in den oberen Drehzahlen und Geschwindigkeiten (Turbolader)?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2009)

Ich würd eher auf den Kompressor tippen -> besseres Ansprechverhalten usw.

Ich fürchte aber das der recht teuer ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Hubraum ist nur durch noch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen.


----------



## Mosed (11. Mai 2009)

Turbolader ist derzeit insgesamt besser, wenn man ein VTG-Turbolader oder eine Registeraufladung hat, um im unteren und oberen Drehzahlbereich mehr Drehmoment erzeugen zu können.

Ein Kompressor ist vom Ansprechverhalten besser als ein "normaler" Turbolader, ein Kompressor frisst mit steigender Drehzahl immer mehr Leistung.  Strömungstechnisch gibt es angeblich auch irgendwann Probleme.

Ich weiß grad gar nicht, ob ein Kompressor überhaupt im ganzen Drehzahlband nutzbar ist.

Eine Möglichkeit ist natürlich auch noch wie bei VW beim GT(?) einen Kompressor und einen Turbolader zusammen zu nutzen. Im unteren Drehzahlbereich arbeitet nur der Kompressor, dann wird der Turbolader zugeschaltet und im oberen Drehzahlbereich wird der Kompressor mittels Magnetkupplung von der Kurbelwelle getrennt.

Interessanter wird ein Kompressor vielleicht, sobald das 42V Bordnetz da ist. Denn 12V reichen einfach nicht aus, um einen Kompressor elektrisch anzutreiben (und dabei ne sinnvolle Drehmomentsteigerung rauszuhohlen). Daher werden Kompressoren derzeit in Serie immer von der Kurbelwelle angetrieben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich "besser" bzw. "vorteilhafter", ein normaler Kompressor, oder ein Turbolader?



Natürlich der Turbo. Da er von einer ansonsten wertlosen Energiequelle gespeist wird. Ohne Turbo gehen die Abgase einfach ungenutzt in die Umwelt, bei einem Turbo wird diese Energie eben genutzt um den Lader anzutreiben.

Der Kompressor hingegen bezieht seine Energie vom Motor selbst, d.h. der Wirkungsgrad kann nie das Niveau eines Turbos erreichen. Z.B. hat der berühmte 500 PS AMG Motor eine brutto Leistung von über 600 PS, da er alleine 110 PS benötigt um den Kompressor zu betreiben.

D.h. beim Kompressor erkauft man ein leicht besseres Ansprechverhalten für viel Sprit oder eben Motorleistung.

Der Trend ist derzeit auch eher weg vom Kompressor hin zum Turbo. Selbst so ein Traditionsmodell wie ein SLK 200 ist schon lange kein Kompressor mehr sondern ein Turbo. Die einzige erwähnenswerte Ausnahme ist der 3.0 TSi von Audi, der setzt auf einen Kompressor, auch wenn die Motorbezeichnung anderes erwarten lässt. Aber auch bei diesem Kompressormotor ist der real Verbauch jenseits von gut und böse, laut gängigen Fachzeitschriften liegt er bei rund 16 Litern/ 100 km.


----------



## Mosed (11. Mai 2009)

Wobei man eins sagen muss: Auch ein ATL frisst Sprit, da er den Abgasgegendruck erhöht und somit die Ausschiebearbeit des Motors.

Das ist aber deutlich weniger als was ein Kompressor benötigt, umsonst gibt es einen ATL aber auch nicht, wie viele denken.

Derzeit würde ich auf Turbo setzen, sobald mit 42V ein elektrischer Kompressor möglich ist, muss man erneut schauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Derzeit würde ich auf Turbo setzen, sobald mit 42V ein elektrischer Kompressor möglich ist, muss man erneut schauen.


 
Ein 42 Volt Bordnetz? 
Denkst du, das gibts irgendwann?


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Mai 2009)

Danke fuer die schnellen und aufschlussreichen Antworten.


----------



## Lassreden (11. Mai 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein 42 Volt Bordnetz?
> Denkst du, das gibts irgendwann?



das wäre glaub ich eine riesige Verschwendung an Energie


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> das wäre glaub ich eine riesige Verschwendung an Energie


 
42 Volt sicher nicht mit den derzeitigen Batterien.


----------



## Mosed (11. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> das wäre glaub ich eine riesige Verschwendung an Energie



Der Energieverbrauch steigt dadurch nicht. Es wird ja auch nicht alles auf 42V umgesetzt. Es ist sogar eher andersherum: die überlandleitungen haben extra eine sehr hohe Spannung >200.000V, weil man dann weniger Verluste hat. Ob man den Unterschied in einem kurzem Kabel bemerkt, dürfte aber fraglich sein. 

Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass immer mehr elektrische Verbraucher im Auto sind - entsprechend viel Leistung wird benötigt. Je niedriger die Spannung desto höher muss die Amperezahl sein und umso dicker die Kabel.

Wenn du nun die Spannung erhöhst, kannste die Amperezahl senken und dünnere Kabel benutzen - oder durch das gleiche Kabel mehr Ampere jagen.

(Wobei ich mich frage, wie mein Netzteil durch die kleinen Kabel auf +12V 4*20A Ampere bekommt...)

hmm, irgendwie so war das. Bin kein Elektriker, mag durchaus was falsches bei stehen. Es geht auf jeden Fall darum, dass immer mehr Verbraucher vorhanden sind und das zu einem Problem wird bei 12V.


EDIT: Achja: In Planung ist es jedenfalls immer noch.


----------



## Lassreden (11. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Energieverbrauch steigt dadurch nicht. Es wird ja auch nicht alles auf 42V umgesetzt.
> 
> Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass immer mehr elektrische Verbraucher im Auto sind - entsprechend viel Leistung wird benötigt. Je niedriger die Spannung desto höher muss die Amperezahl sein und umso dicker die Kabel.
> 
> ...



Es gibt sowas wie Entladung!
und wie werden sicher nicht mehr in einem 4Tackt Benzin Motor sitzen in 50jahren 
nicht war QUANTI?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass ein 24 Volt Netz wie bei LKWs das auch bringen kann.
Aber noch scheint es keine Notwendigkeit dafür zu geben, trotz der immer neueren Technik und deren Strombedarf.
Allerdings kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass plötzlich ein Hersteller eine andere Bordspannung einführt.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Mai 2009)

Nochmal eine Frage wegen einer Anzeige: 
Wie sieht es denn mit diesem Angebot aus?
Ist das realistisch, so wenig fuer so einen relativ neuwertigen Wagen?
Oder liegt das womoeglich daran, dass verschiedene Bauteile wegen der Renneigenschaften des Flitzers relativ starken Verschleiss aufweisen werden?
Danke fuer eure Antworten.


----------



## roadgecko (12. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage wegen einer Anzeige:
> Wie sieht es denn mit diesem Angebot aus?
> Ist das realistisch, so wenig fuer so einen relativ neuwertigen Wagen?
> Oder liegt das womoeglich daran, dass verschiedene Bauteile wegen der Renneigenschaften des Flitzers relativ starken Verschleiss aufweisen werden?
> Danke fuer eure Antworten.



Ich persöhnlich finde den Preis jetzt relativ normal. Der "Flitzer" hat immer hin schon mehr als 2 Erdumrundungen aumf tacho (>80.000km xD).


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Derzeit würde ich auf Turbo setzen, sobald mit 42V ein elektrischer Kompressor möglich ist, muss man erneut schauen.



Ein elektrischer Kompressor wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen, da er wohl viel zu viel Energie bräuchte. 
Im übrigen erscheint es mir auch nicht wirklich effizient mit der Lichtmaschine mechanische Energie in elektrische Energie zu verwandeln um sie im nächsten Atemzug wieder per "Föhn" von elektrischer Energie in mechanische zu konvertieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Natürlich der Turbo. Da er von einer ansonsten wertlosen Energiequelle gespeist wird. Ohne Turbo gehen die Abgase einfach ungenutzt in die Umwelt, bei einem Turbo wird diese Energie eben genutzt um den Lader anzutreiben.


Völliger Unsinn!
Der Turbo braucht auch Leistung und nicht zu knapp!

Oder glaubst du wirklich, das der Antrieb vom Turbolader 'umsonst' ist und keinerlei Auswirkungen hat?!

Das ist nicht so!
Zum komprimieren der Gase für den Motor muss eine gewisse Leistung aufgewendet werden, hier spielts keinerlei Rolle, ob das nun durch einen Gegendruck vom Motor passiert oder obs direkt von einem Riemen angetrieben wird, unterm Strich kommts aufs gleiche an!

Nur ist der Supercharger zuverlässiger und auch einfacher auf den Motor abzustimmen -> braucht keine Ladedruckregelung, es muss nur das Ansaugsystem etwas verändert werden, man könnte hier z.B. einen Wasser-LLK einbauen, ums möglichst kurz zu halten and so on.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein elektrischer Kompressor wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen, da er wohl viel zu viel Energie bräuchte.


Wach mal auf und erzähl keinen Unsinn!
Sowas gab schon, stell dir das mal vor!

Aber da nur Doitsche Ingeneure tolle Dinge erfinden, kannst du hiervon natürlich nichts wissen 

@Elementardrache
Du vergisst auch die Lichtmaschine.
Die kann garnicht so viel Leistung erzeugen bzw braucht eine hohe Drehzahl, das dürfte auch ein Grund sein, warum man eher auf eine höhere Spannung möchte, die ist nämlich solangsam a bisserl überfordert.
Zumal man früher ja mal ein 6V Boardnetz hatte..

Ansonsten stimmt das mit der Kabeldicke.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn!
> Der Turbo braucht auch Leistung und nicht zu knapp!



Aber erheblich weniger als der Kompressor.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder glaubst du wirklich, das der Antrieb vom Turbolader 'umsonst' ist und keinerlei Auswirkungen hat?!



Primär schon, da die Abgase ja sonst überhaupt nicht genutzt werden. Und der Verlust durch den höheren Abgasgegendruck ist in Gesamtrelation sehr gut zu verkraften.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zum komprimieren der Gase für den Motor muss eine gewisse Leistung aufgewendet werden, hier spielts keinerlei Rolle, ob das nun durch einen Gegendruck vom Motor passiert oder obs direkt von einem Riemen angetrieben wird, unterm Strich kommts aufs gleiche an!



Das ist so leider nicht richtig, beim Turbo wird keinerlei Motorenergie für die Kompression der Luft verwendet, dafür werden die Abgase verwendet. Es bleibt beim Turbo unter dem Strich nur der höhere Gegendruck. Während der Kompressor direkt Leistung vom Motor "stiehlt".



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur ist der Supercharger zuverlässiger und auch einfacher auf den Motor abzustimmen -> braucht keine Ladedruckregelung, es muss nur das Ansaugsystem etwas verändert werden, man könnte hier z.B. einen Wasser-LLK einbauen, ums möglichst kurz zu halten and so on.



Mir liegen leider keine Statistiken über die Zuverlässigkeiten der unterschiedlichen Systeme vor. Aber gefühlt würde ich schon behaupten das die Turbotechnologie heute einen gewissen Grad an Reife hat. Vor allem in anbetracht der abermillionen Diesel Motoren mit Turboaufladung.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wach mal auf und erzähl keinen Unsinn!
> Sowas gab schon, stell dir das mal vor!



Das muss ja der totale Erfolg gewesen sein bei der Marktdurchdringung  .
Nenn doch mal 10 oder 20 Modelle die damit ausgestattet sind.....



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber da nur Doitsche Ingeneure tolle Dinge erfinden, kannst du hiervon natürlich nichts wissen



Naja, immerhin geniesst Deutschland weltweit einen extrem guten Ruf was das Engineering angeht. Und wie es der Zufall will findest du deutsche Entwicklungen in den meisten Produkten weltweit. Komisch.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich finde den Preis jetzt relativ normal. Der "Flitzer" hat immer hin schon mehr als 2 Erdumrundungen aumf tacho (>80.000km xD).



Schon, trotzdem duerften aber noch gut 50k bis 100k Kilometer drin sein, bis ich irgendetwas richtig teures dran machen lassen muss. Oder?


----------



## Mosed (12. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so!
> Zum komprimieren der Gase für den Motor muss eine gewisse Leistung aufgewendet werden, hier spielts keinerlei Rolle, ob das nun durch einen Gegendruck vom Motor passiert oder obs direkt von einem Riemen angetrieben wird, unterm Strich kommts aufs gleiche an!



Da solltest du dich noch mal gründlich informieren...
Rein von der Logik kann man schon sagen, dass es mehr Leistung kostet etwas von der Kurbelwelle antreiben zu lassen als die kinetische Energie des Abgases zu nutzen.


----------



## Kurtch (12. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Kleiner  

Ist grad am aufbau. Mein 2.tes Hobby neben Pc´s 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (12. Mai 2009)

Kurtch schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Kleiner
> 
> Ist grad am aufbau. Mein 2.tes Hobby neben Pc´s
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=image_074nlbb.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/image_074nlbb.jpg




Saisonkennzeichen, scheint gepflegt zu sein


----------



## Kurtch (12. Mai 2009)

jo schon.  zwar eine aussterbende automarke  aber wird schon gepflegt.

Wie fügt man hier richtig abload.de thumbnails ein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da solltest du dich noch mal gründlich informieren...


Du solltest das besser nochmal nachholen, denn Energie(Aufwand) ist nunmal Energie, ob die nun mechanisch zustande kommt oder anders, spielt hier keine Rolle, das ergebnis bleibt das  selbe...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Rein von der Logik kann man schon sagen, dass es mehr Leistung kostet etwas von der Kurbelwelle antreiben zu lassen als die kinetische Energie des Abgases zu nutzen.


Mach doch mal einen praktischen Versuch!
Schnall 'nen (Turbo) Motor auf 'nen Prüfstand, prüf den und bau den dann auf einen Kompressor um, der möglichst gleiche Daten wie der Turbo hat und teste den nochmal.

Wetten das hier der Unterschied zwischen Turbo und Kompressor kleiner ist als du vermutet hättest?!

Denn ob du etwas über einen Keil(rippen)riemen oder via Abgase antreibst, kommt unterm Strich aufs gleiche raus!
Nur mit dem Unterschied, das der Turbo wesentlich anfälliger ist und auch am Motorölkreis hängt...


----------



## k-b (12. Mai 2009)

Garnicht. Im Forum hochladen


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du solltest das besser nochmal nachholen, denn Energie(Aufwand) ist nunmal Energie, ob die nun mechanisch zustande kommt oder anders, spielt hier keine Rolle, das ergebnis bleibt das  selbe...



Physik ist offensichtlich nicht gerade deine Stärke  .


----------



## Mosed (12. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du solltest das besser nochmal nachholen, denn Energie(Aufwand) ist nunmal Energie, ob die nun mechanisch zustande kommt oder anders, spielt hier keine Rolle, das ergebnis bleibt das  selbe...



Ist klar. Abgesehen davon, dass ich das im Studium hatte...

Die Kurbelwelle dreht sich nicht einfach so - die muss angetrieben werden. wenn du da energie abzapfst kostet das Leistung und zwar deutlich. Die Energie, die der Kompressor benötigt, musst du zu 100% extra erzeugen.

Das Abgas strömt sowieso - wenn du da nun ein Rädchen reinhälst oder nicht - du beeinflusst nur den gegendruck ein bißchen. Die Energie, um das Rädchen anzutreiben ist so oder so da, völlig egal ob das Rädchen angetrieben wird oder nicht.

Du hast da eine Sache übersehen: Ohne ATL geht die Energie des Abgases ungenutzt nach draußen! Wenn du nen ATL reinbaust, nutzt du die Energie.
Ein ATL erhöht nur ein bißchen den Gegendruck, das ist aber recht vernachlässigbar (bezogen auf die Leistung) - ein Schalldämpfer erzeugt auch nen Gegendruck, kostet dich aber nicht 50PS ...


Abstrakt vergleichbar mit nem Segelschiff und Motorschiff - nur das es dem Wind egal ist, dass das Segel einen Gegendruck erzeugt. Du musst die Energie aber nicht extra erzeugen, um das Segelschiff anzutreiben, da der Wind so oder so weht. Der Motor dreht aber nicht von alleine.


Achja: einen Turbomotor kann man auch nicht einfach auf nen Kompressor umstellen. Denn der gesamte Motor ist auf den Abgasgegendruck abgestimmt, der mit ATL herrscht, usw.
Was Motorkenner von Hinterhoftunern halten, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen...

Es wird einen Grund haben, warum es kaum PKW mit Kompressor gibt.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat ein Kompressor auch noch den Nachteil, dass er nicht einen so hohen ladedruck hinbekommt wie ein ATL (bei kompakten Baumaßen und wieder in hinblick auf Leistungsabnahme an der Kurbelwelle)


Mal ein kleiner Vergleich:

AUDI A4 2,0 TFSI
155 kW (211 PS)
6-Gang Handschaltung
1445 kg Leergewicht
6,4 Liter/100 km NEFZ

Mercedes C 200 kompressor
135kW (184PS)
6-Gang Handschaltung
1490 kg Leergewicht
7,6-7,8 Liter/100 km NEFZ

(Es wird natürlich diverse Gründe haben, warum der Mercedes mehr braucht)


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das Abgas strömt sowieso - wenn du da nun ein Rädchen reinhälst oder nicht - du beeinflusst nur den gegendruck ein bißchen. Die Energie, um das Rädchen anzutreiben ist so oder so da, völlig egal ob das Rädchen angetrieben wird oder nicht.


Dennoch erzeugt das mehr Last im Motor, die Energie dafür muss auch erstmal erzeugt werden.
Ganz umsonst ist der Turbo also auch nicht, auch wenns gerne so dargestellt wird...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du hast da eine Sache übersehen: Ohne ATL geht die Energie des Abgases ungenutzt nach draußen! Wenn du nen ATL reinbaust, nutzt du die Energie.


Nein, ohne Abgasturbine hab ich keinen bzw einen deutlich geringeren Gegendruck, entsprechend muss der Motor keine Energie aufgewendet werden.

Zumal man ja auch den Gegendruck der Abgasanlage für eine Schockwellenaufladung nutzen kann (mein alter RX7 FC und vielleicht, mit sehr viel Glück auch zukünftiger) hatte so eine Resonanzaufladung.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein ATL erhöht nur ein bißchen den Gegendruck, das ist aber recht vernachlässigbar (bezogen auf die Leistung) - ein Schalldämpfer erzeugt auch nen Gegendruck, kostet dich aber nicht 50PS ...


Das ist schon etwas mehr, zumal man hier Luft ja komprimiert, für das Energie aufgewendet werden muss...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es wird einen Grund haben, warum es kaum PKW mit Kompressor gibt.


Ja, denen geht obenrum gern die Puste aus, dafür kann man auf eine Regelung verzichten.
Ebenso kann man die Wege kurz halten, ein LLK ist zwar schön aber auch nicht zwangsläufig notwendig.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat ein Kompressor auch noch den Nachteil, dass er nicht einen so hohen ladedruck hinbekommt wie ein ATL (bei kompakten Baumaßen und wieder in hinblick auf Leistungsabnahme an der Kurbelwelle)


Dafür ist er aber (und gerade) bei niederen Drehzahlen richtig gut, obenrum etwas schlechter, im Gegensatz zum Turbo, der untenrum ja garnix reißt und dafür obenrum bläst.

Dazu kommt noch die Belastung/Anfälligkeit von Turbomotoren gegenüber den Kompressoren, die meist auch noch einen eigenen "Ölkreislauf" haben...

Unterm Strich sind Turbos nur zum aufbessern der Kasse des Autoherstellers zu gebrauchen, ansonsten sind sie aber nicht soo gut wie sie geredet werden...


----------



## Mosed (12. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist schon etwas mehr, zumal man hier Luft ja komprimiert, für das Energie aufgewendet werden muss...



Diese Energie liefert immer noch das Abgas. Die Energie für die Komprimierung ist so oder so vorhanden. Mit ATL wird sie genutzt, ohne geht sie "verloren".
Die Aufladung selber kostet einem Turbomotor selber keine Leistung, du verlierst nur Leistung durch den erhöhten Abgasgegendruck.

Das ein ATL nicht umsonst ist ist richtig - hat auch keiner betritten. Es ist nur deutlich weniger als bei einem Kompressor - denn der bezieht die Energie zu 100% aus Nutzenergie.

Aber ich schreibe einfach mal meinen Prof an, was der dazu sagt. Interessiert mich auch das ganze.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Vergleich:
> 
> AUDI A4 2,0 TFSI
> 155 kW (211 PS)
> ...


Tschuldigung, aber soll ich jetzt mal den 1.8l i-VTEC oder einen von Toyotas Valvematic Motoren ausgraben??
6,5l/100km NEFZ, 5.4l AO, 8.3l IO. (1.6 und 1.8l Motor liegen hier sehr dicht beisammen)




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Diese Energie liefert immer noch das Abgas.


Nein, die liefert der Motor, nur die Kraftübertragung unterscheidet sich von Turbo zu Kompressor...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Energie für die Komprimierung ist so oder so vorhanden. Mit ATL wird sie genutzt, ohne geht sie "verloren".


Öhm, nein, ist sie nicht.
Die muss erst aufgewendet werden bzw wird es.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Aufladung selber kostet einem Turbomotor selber keine Leistung, du verlierst nur Leistung durch den erhöhten Abgasgegendruck.


Warum widersprichst du dir in diesem Satz?
Ist doch genau so wie ich es sagte...

Die Energie wird auf jeden Fall aufgewendet, auf welche Weise das geschiet ist doch sekundär...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das ein ATL nicht umsonst ist ist richtig - hat auch keiner betritten. Es ist nur deutlich weniger als bei einem Kompressor - denn der bezieht die Energie zu 100% aus Nutzenergie.


Das wage ich mal stark zu bezweifeln, besonders wenn beide arbeiten...

Zumal der Turbo auch Leistung für sich selbst erzeugt, die dann auch durch Kraftstoff aufgewendet werden muss...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Aber ich schreibe einfach mal meinen Prof an, was der dazu sagt. Interessiert mich auch das ganze.


Der wird wohl nichts anderes sagen denn ich, denn wenn 50kW für die Komprimierung der Gase aufgewendet werden müssen sie das, das tun sie sowohl beim Kompressor als auch beim Turbo.

Der Unterschied ist, das es beim Kompressor wesentlich logischer ist, dass und wie die Leistung an ihn abgegeben wird, während das beim Abgaslader sehr viel subtiler ist...


----------



## Mosed (12. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, die liefert der Motor, nur die Kraftübertragung unterscheidet sich von Turbo zu Kompressor....



Nein, eben nicht. Das ist doch der Clou an der Geschichte. Das Abgas bewegt sich doch sowieso. Und diese Bewegung ist verschenkte Energie, wenn man sie nicht nutzt. Deshalb ist sie so oder so vorhanden.

So wie eine Wassermühle die kinetische Energie des Wassers benutzt, benutz ein ATL die kinetische Energie des Abgases. Oder wie ein wasserkraftwerk oder eine Windkraftanlage.

http://www.turbolader.net/Technik/Turbolader-Technik.aspx weiter unten unter Abgasenergie

Der Sinn hinter einem ATL ist es, die Abgasenergie zu nutzen, die sonst eben NICHT genutzt wird.

Der Motor muss das Abgas doch nicht schneller bewegen oder sowas. ^^

Es sind Systeme in der Entwicklung, die die Wärme des Abgases nutzen sollen  - thermoelektrischer Generator und Turbosteamer. So wie hier die Wärmeenergie "geschenkt" wird, wird dem ATL kinetische Energie "geschenkt". Das der ATL ein Hinderniss darstellt und dadurch den Gegendruck erhöht, verstimmt die Gleichung etwas, aber nicht ganz. (also nicht ganz geschenkt...)


Die Profs haben schon öfters sowas gesagt, wie ich es jetzt sage - woher sollte ich das sonst haben?!? ich will nur nochmal was offizielles haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Das ist doch der Clou an der Geschichte. Das Abgas bewegt sich doch sowieso.


Ja, aber wenn du jetzt 'ne Turbine da rein hängst, ändert sich das Abgasverhalten, es gibt 'nen Gegendruck, der Leistung kostet und so weiter.
Was glaubst, warum eine Abgasanlage mit wesentlich weniger Gegendruck bei Turbomotoren dramatische Leistungssteigerungen zur Folge haben kann? so 15-25PS sind hier durchaus möglich, ev. mehr.

Also z.B. eine 3" Abgasanlage statt der AFAIR 2" Serienmäßig...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> So wie eine Wassermühle die kinetische Energie des Wassers benutzt, benutz ein ATL die kinetische Energie des Abgases.


Der Vergleich ist Mist.

Die Wassermühle hälst ins Wasser, das macht man beim Turbo nicht!
Da leitet man die Abgase durch.

Ergo wäre der Vergleich mit einem *Staudamm* angebrachter??



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Sinn hinter einem ATL ist es, die Abgasenergie zu nutzen, die sonst eben NICHT genutzt wird.


Ja, die Abgase Haben recht viel Energie -> Wärmeenergie.
Die wird aber nicht genutzt, warum auch immer...

Die Abgasenergie würde man z.B. nutzen, wenn man die darin enthaltene Wärmeenergie nutzen würde.

Das tut man nicht, die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird vom Motor verursacht, ergo muss der Motor Energie aufbringen, um die Abgase auszustoßen bzw die damit angetriebene Turbine.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Motor muss das Abgas doch nicht schneller bewegen oder sowas. ^^


Mal dir mal den Aufbau eines Turbomotors (vereinfacht) auf ein Stück Papier, denk dir jetzt mal den Weg den die Luft durch den Motor macht, wie ein Turbo aufgebaut ist und was darin passiert.

Jetzt musst du noch bedenken, das Energie aufgewendet werden muss, um die Primärseitige Luft zu verdichten.

Bedenke auch, das der Turbo Energie zum verdichten der Luft benötigt.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es sind Systeme in der Entwicklung, die die Wärme des Abgases nutzen sollen  - thermoelektrischer Generator und Turbosteamer. So wie hier die Wärmeenergie "geschenkt" wird, wird dem ATL kinetische Energie "geschenkt".


Es wird nichts geschenkt, es wird höchstens umgewandelt!

Das Energieerhaltungsgesetz besagt, das die Energie, die rein gesteckt wird, auch wieder rauskommt - zum Teil in nicht gewollten Formen wie zum Beispiel Wärme oder aber Reibung.
Das wird dann auch gerne mal als Verlustleistung bezeichnet.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das der ATL ein Hinderniss darstellt und dadurch den Gegendruck erhöht, verstimmt die Gleichung etwas, aber nicht ganz. (also nicht ganz geschenkt...)


Etwas ist geschmeichelt, das ist etwas mehr, besonders wenn der ordentlich arbeiten muss...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Profs haben schon öfters sowas gesagt, wie ich es jetzt sage - woher sollte ich das sonst haben?!? ich will nur nochmal was offizielles haben.


So wie die Profis (teilweise) auch behaupten das 10W60 Öle das beste auf diesem Planeten sind??


----------



## Kurtch (12. Mai 2009)

lol ihr habt probleme  klärts doch per pm


----------



## BMW M-Power (12. Mai 2009)

Alle auf stefan hahah


----------



## johnnyGT (12. Mai 2009)

@stefen- was schluckt eigenltlich dein supra??


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2009)

Zwischen 10 und 15 Liter bin ich gekommen, wenn mans drauf anlegt könnt man sie auch wohl auch auf 25l bringen.
Hab glücklicherweise aber auch 'nen Automaten.

Detailansicht: Toyota - Supra - 3.0 Turbo, Autom. NonTarga


----------



## johnnyGT (12. Mai 2009)

och es geht doch -wenn man nicht wie ein wahnsinniger fährt!


----------



## Lassreden (13. Mai 2009)

@ Stefan Payane welches Baujahr hat dein Supra?



> lol ihr habt probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wieso? das ist nicht OT und zählt als Beitrag mit!

Anstatt mit OT zu kommen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

Laut EPC/Toyota ists ein 92er BJ, 1993 ist EZ.


----------



## Lassreden (13. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Laut EPC/Toyota ists ein 92er BJ, 1993 ist EZ.



so einer?
http://www.dragtimes.com/images/6554-1993-Toyota-Supra.jpg


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich des Thema mitn Turbo/Kompressor nochmal ausgraben dürfte. Ich sehe das so im Ausgangspunkt hast du Benzin des füllt man in den Tank und dürch die Verbrennung wird Energie erzeugt, Abgase und den Antrieb, und im Grunde genommen ist es wie Stefan sagt nur eine andere Nutzung aber garnichts ist "sowieso" da.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> so einer?
> http://www.dragtimes.com/images/6554-1993-Toyota-Supra.jpg



Nein, so eine


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, so eine


ist der Nissan 300zx nicht ähnlich gebaut wie dein Supra???

EDIT: Oder ich war zublöd genau hinzuschaun und die Unterschiede zu erkennen.


----------



## k-b (13. Mai 2009)

Alle Autos sind irgendwo ähnlich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> ist der Nissan 300zx nicht ähnlich gebaut wie dein Supra???


Wenn du den Z31 meinst: Ja, aber das trifft auf viele Autos dieser Zeit und Bauform zu, auch ein RX7 FC schaut der Supra ähnlich, wie auch Porsche 92x und 96x.

Der Z32 ist ganz anders.


N1lle schrieb:


> EDIT: Oder ich war zublöd genau hinzuschaun und die Unterschiede zu erkennen.


Keine Ahnung.
Wenn nichts schief läuft könnte ich möglicherweise am Wochenende mal 'Vergleichsfotos' liefern, Supra MK3 zu 300ZX, Z32.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Alle Autos sind irgendwo ähnlich.


Aber ich finde die Wagen die zwischen 1980 und 1998 gebaut worden sind, sind am schönsten. Da sind schöne Wagen entstanden wie Nissan Skyline R33 GTR oder Nissan Sylvia oder Mitsubishi 3000gt VR4


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du den Z31 meinst: Ja, aber das trifft auf viele Autos dieser Zeit und Bauform zu.
> 
> Der Z32 ist ganz anders.
> 
> ...


UHHH was isn am Wochenende???

Kennste auch den RX7 Efini ??


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

Rapsblütenfest 
Aber auch einige Nissan (200SX, möglicherweise aber auch ein 300ZX) Fahrer kommen dann hierher.

Den RX7 FD (93-96) hab ich schonmal gesehen, ist nicht soo ganz mein Fall.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

200sx is auchn sehr schöner Wagen.
Es gibt ne Handvoll Japanischer Wagen die sind richtig geil und die einzigen Autos die mir richtig gefallen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, aber die alten brauchen etwas Arbeit...

Zum Beispiel sollte das erste was man einbaut ein Schubumluftventil sein, sowas hat Nissan leider vergessen.
Auch ein Ölkühler (Thermostatgesteuert) wäre Ratsam...


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Werd ich mir merken wenn ich mein Sky kauf


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> aber garnichts ist "sowieso" da.



Dein Abgas bewegt sich also nicht und ist auch nicht heiß, egal ob du diese Energie anzapfst oder nicht?

Turbolader Technik



			
				turbolader.net schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Abgasturboaufladung wird ein großer Teil der eigentlich verlorenen Abgasenergie zum Antrieb          des Turboladers genutzt.




Mal sehen was ich für Antworten vom Professor und Industrie zu dem Thema bekomme.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Dein Abgas bewegt sich also nicht und ist auch nicht heiß, egal ob du diese Energie anzapfst oder nicht?


Damit meine ich das die Abgase auch erstmal produziert werden müssen, dass ist genauso wie wenn du sagst die Sonnenenergie ist sowieso da und wenn wir keine Solaranlage aufstellen wird sie nicht genutzt, die Sonnenenergie muss auch erst durch Verbrennung entstehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Damit meine ich das die Abgase auch erstmal produziert werden müssen, dass ist genauso wie wenn du sagst die Sonnenenergie ist sowieso da und wenn wir keine Solaranlage aufstellen wird sie nicht genutzt, die Sonnenenergie muss auch erst durch Verbrennung entstehen.



Schönes Beispiel nur falsch interpretiert.
Denn die Sonne scheint ob du die Energie nutzt oder nicht äquievalent der Motor produziert Abgase ob du was mit machst oder nicht.
Und die kinetische Energie des Abgases wird durch den Turbo eben genutzt, mit dem kleinen Nebeneffekt das der Motor mehr Abgasgegendruck hat, was aber von der Energiebilnz her eine ganz klare Sache pro Turbo ist.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Ja aber irgendwann ist die Energie der Sonne auch weg wie beim Auto mitn Benzin. Die Aktion das ich etwas verbrenne ergibt die Reaktion das Wärme/Druck entsteht und wenn ich nichts verbrenne gibt es keine Aktion somit auch keine Reaktion.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ja aber irgendwann ist die Energie der Sonne auch weg wie beim Auto mitn Benzin. Die Aktion das ich etwas verbrenne ergibt die Reaktion das Wärme/Druck entsteht und wenn ich nichts verbrenne gibt es keine Aktion somit auch keine Reaktion.




Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang? Meinst du wenn wir die Sonnenenergie nicht nutzen laufen die Reaktionen auf der Sonne langsamer oder länger ab?

Ich glaube du solltest mal intensiv über deine Metapher nachdenken. Da du argumentativ gerade richtung Sackgasse läufst  .


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang? Meinst du wenn wir die Sonnenenergie nicht nutzen laufen die Reaktionen auf der Sonne langsamer oder länger ab?
> 
> Ich glaube du solltest mal intensiv über deine Metapher nachdenken. Da du argumentativ gerade richtung Sackgasse läufst  .


Nein, stell dir so ne Dampfmaschine für Kinder vor, siehst du die ganze Anlage dann merkst du, wenn du nichts verbrennst können da keine "sind sowieso da Abgase" rauskommen die, die z. B. angeschlossene Säge betreiben durch den Druck in der Turbine oder weiß was ich da drin ist. Abgase sind nicht einfach da, außer die Vorraussetzungen die du für die Diskussion vorgibst, sind: Das der Motor läuft und es sich nur auf den Motorblock bezieht und den Turbo und die Spritversorgung außer Acht lässt.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehs echt nicht. Wenn der Motor läuft, produiziert er Abgase. Jetzt kannst du die Energie nutzen, die im Abgas steckt oder eben nicht. Und das macht der ATL.

Was man noch erwähnen kann: Ein Turbolader erhöht den Wirkungsgrad des Motors, ein Kompressor nicht (direkt betrachtet, durch eine Überkompensation durch weniger Verluste steigt auch mit einem Kompressor der Motorwirkungsgrad). 

Ein Turbolader nutzt Energie, sie sonst "verloren" geht. Ein Kompressor nutzt Energie, die extra aufgewendet werden muss.

Wenn ein Kompressor 13kW Antriebsleistung benötigt, muss der Motor diese 13kW zu 100% aufwenden. Wenn der ATL 13kW Antriebsleistung benötigt, werden diese 13kW aus der Abgasenergie genommen - der Motor wird nur durch einen erhöhten Abgasgegendruck belastet, was aber nicht 13kW kostet.


Nehmen wir mal ein einfaches Beispiel: Du hast den Motor an - nun hälst du ein Windrad hinten an den Auspuff. Das Windrad dreht sich, aber der Spritverbrauch des Motors wird dadurch wohl kaum steigen. Die kinetische Energie des Abgases treibt das Windrad an.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was man noch erwähnen kann: Ein Turbolader erhöht den Wirkungsgrad des Motors, ein Kompressor nicht. (Da sieht man das mit der Energienutztung auch schon)



Ach, und die Abgase die kommen von alleine aus deinem Kolben gekrochen. 

Für beides wird Energie aufgewendet die nich einfach da ist, sondern erzeugt werden muss, beides auf seine Art, aber keine Energie ist einfach "da".


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Abgase sind nicht einfach da, außer die Vorraussetzungen die du für die Diskussion vorgibst, sind: Das der Motor läuft und es sich nur auf den Motorblock bezieht und den Turbo und die Spritversorgung außer Acht lässt.



Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech, wenn ich Auto fahre läuft in der Regel auch der Motor. Wovon reden wir denn hier, wer weniger Sprit braucht bei abgeschaltetem Motor?

Ich sag ja, du argumentierst dich in eine Sackgasse. Du bist leider auf dem Holzweg, sorry.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Ja aber es ging jetzt darum das behauptet wurde die Abgase sind sowieso da, was nicht ist.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ach, und die Abgase die kommen von alleine aus deinem Kolben gekrochen.
> 
> Für beides wird Energie aufgewendet die nich einfach da ist, sondern erzeugt werden muss, beides auf seine Art, aber keine Energie ist einfach "da".



Die Abgase kommen aber so oder so aus dem Kolben gekrochen...
Natürlich sind die Abgase so oder so da. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für einen Motor hast, aber wenn ich meinen Motor anmache, kommen hinten Abgase raus...

Im Abgas steckt Energie. Diese wird normalerweise NICHT genutzt. Wenn du einen ATL einbaust, nutzt du diese Energie, die im Abgas drin ist.

Hast du dir mal Texte zum ATL durchgelesen? Ich glaube nicht.


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Professoren, Diplomarbeiten, Industrie und Bücher falsch liegen...


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Ach und Mechaniker sind nur Deppen oder was......
Wenn du jetzt nen turbolader einbauen musst und irgendein Professor sagt dir den muss man mit Tesa in den Reifen kleben machste des dann auch????


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

Langsam wird es echt albern - ich habe Fahrzeugbau studiert und studiere noch mal weiter.
Da werde ich wohl kaum was falsches lernen... ^^

Und ich kenne keinen Mechaniker, der behauptet ein Motor stößt keine Abgase aus, wenn kein ATL eingebaut ist. (Was du die ganze Zeit machst, da du sagt, Abgase sind nicht einfach da, wenn ein Motor läuft)


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ja aber es ging jetzt darum das behauptet wurde die Abgase sind sowieso da, was nicht ist.



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber bei den meisten Verbrennungsmotoren entstehen im laufenden Betrieb Abgase. Und eben diese OHNEHIN vorhandenen Abgase werden genutzt. Erschreckend das du es anscheinend nicht verstehen kannst  .


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Langsam wird es echt albern - ich habe Fahrzeugbau studiert und studiere noch mal weiter.
> Da werde ich wohl kaum was falsches lernen... ^^
> 
> Und ich kenne keinen Mechaniker, der behauptet ein Motor stößt keine Abgase aus, wenn kein ATL eingebaut ist. (Was du die ganze Zeit machst, da du sagt, Abgase sind nicht einfach da, wenn ein Motor läuft)



Ich hab nicht behauptet das der Motor keine Abgase ausstößt WENN ER LÄUFT. Ich hab lediglich behauptet das die Abgase nicht einfach da sind sondern durch die Verbrennung erzeugt werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ich hab lediglich behauptet das die Abgase nicht einfach da sind sondern durch die Verbrennung erzeugt werden.



War das strittig?


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Mai 2009)

"Einfach da" bedeutet hier, das die Abgase immer mit Druck aus dem Motor geblasen werden. Das werden sie beim Saugmotor, das werden sie beim Turbomotor, dass werden sie beim Kompressormotor.

Beim Saug- und Kompressormotor lässt man die Abgase einfach durch, beim ATL leitet man sie halt über die Schaufeln, die den Turbo antreiben. Die Arbeit, deren Ergebnis die Abgase sind, wurde aber vorher schon erledigt, im Zündraum des Motors.

Wenn man nun aber einen mechanischen Verdichter an den Motor hängt, muss der Motor neben der Kurbelwelle noch die Mechanik dieses Verdichters antreiben. Man nimmt kein ohnehin schon vorhandenes Medium wie die Abgasströmung, sondern baut extra Zahnräder und wellen an den Motor, die den mechanischen Verdichter antreiben.
Das das aufwendiger ist, ist doch logisch?!

Warum dann überhaupt Kompressormotoren: Weil, wie Stefan schon erwähnte, das Ansprechverhalten eines mechanischen Verdichters natürlich besser ist. Untenheraus ist zu wenig Abgasdruck für den ATL, ein Kompressor läuft aber immer mit, egal wie schnell oder langsam der Motor dreht.

Andererseits ist er halt an die Drehzahl des Motors direkt gekoppelt und muss synchron sein, während der ATL obenheraus "frei" blasen kann.

Technisch sind mechanische Verdichter glaubich nicht unbedingt robuster. Der G-Lader von VW ist doch auch mechanisch, oder? Der ist ja bekannt dafür, dass man ihn ordentlich behandeln muss.

Den Wirkungsgrads des Antriebs erhöhen beide Komponenten afaik, denn bei beiden kann man den Hubraum dann verkleinern bei gleichen PS gegenüber einem Saugmotor. Aber der Turbo bringt mehr Zusatzleistung. Wurde ja früher auch im Rennsport eingesetzt, z.B. bei den 1000PS Rallye-Wagen, bis zum Verbot dann...

Heute ist Turbo Standard, vor allem bei Dieseln, aber auch bei den neueren kleinen Benzinmotoren zum Spritsparen. Autos mit Kompressor oder irgendeinem mechanischen Verdichter sind eher selten. Wie es bei LKWs aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> War das strittig?


Es ging darum das Abgase einfach da wären wenn der Motor läuft, und nicht produziert werden, die Energie für den Kompressor aber schon.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, natürlich werden die Abgase durch die Verbrennung erzeugt. Dabei wird das Abgas ausgestoßen und es ist heiß. Somit enthält das Abgas jede Menge Energie (~1/3 der Energie, die durch die Verbrennung des Kraftstoffes frei wird!!), die ohne ATL nicht genutzt wird.

Der ATL nutzt genau diese Energie, weshalb der Wirkunsgrad des Motors auch steigt, wenn ein ATL eingebaut ist.

Habe mal nachgeschaut wegen Kompressor:

"Der Verdichter wird mechanisch von der Kurbelwelle angetrieben.

Somit muss der Motor die Verdichterarbeit aufbringen.

Das führt zunächst zu einer Verschlechterung des Wirkungsgrades, was aber durch geringere thermische und mechanische Verluste überkompensiert wird."


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Andererseits ist er halt an die Drehzahl des Motors direkt gekoppelt und muss synchron sein, während der ATL obenheraus "frei" blasen kann.



Und mit  "frei blasen" meinste das die Abgase auf einer Konstanten Geschwindigkeit mit konstanter Drehzahl mal schneller mal langsamer rauskommen. Der Turbolader ist genauso gebunden nur das wenn die Geschwindigkeit der Abgase sinkt er etwas länger braucht bis er wieder so dreht wie er bei der aktuellen Geschwindigkeit der Abgase dreht.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

Wegen Drehzahl:
Ein Kompressor ist (teilweise?) mit einem Getriebe an den Motor gekoppelt.
Mittels einer Magnetkupplung kann er auch ganz getrennt werden (muss nicht bei allen sein)

Aber ein Kompressorloch gibt es ja trotzdem nicht. 


Ein ATL hat ein Wastegate. Nur im unteren Drehzahlbereich wird das Abgas komplett über die Turbine geleitet. Später ist der Abgasmassenstrom zu groß (der ladedruck würde zu groß werden) und ein Teilstrom wird über das Wastegate an der Turbine vorbeigeleitet.
Dadurch kann die Drehzahl des Turbos schon recht gut geregelt werden - nur im unteren Bereich kann es halt ein Turboloch geben, wenn der Abgasstrom noch nicht ausreicht.


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

So also die Teile für mein Auto sind bestellt.
nun überlege ich wie ich das (wenn alles wieder soweit repariert ist) mache mit dem lackieren:
-nur neue Teile lackieren (also Auto bleibt silber)
-1-2 Monat warten um Geld für ne Komplettlackierung zu haben

wenn das letztere eintritt weiß ich nicht wie er werden soll 

entweder Gelb im S202 Style 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder blau im normalo Subi Style 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein persönlicher Favorit wäre mehr der S202 Style


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Blau...........

Mit gelb wird finde ich der ohnehin viel zu große Lufteinlass zu sehr betont...


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Blau...........


Blau hat jeder 

Aber geil sieht es trotzdem aus

Ich steh voll auf große Einlässe


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal ein einfaches Beispiel: Du hast den Motor an - nun hälst du ein Windrad hinten an den Auspuff. Das Windrad dreht sich, aber der Spritverbrauch des Motors wird dadurch wohl kaum steigen. Die kinetische Energie des Abgases treibt das Windrad an.


Wie schon mal geschrieben, ist dieses Beispiel Unsinn, da nicht einfach nur ein Windrad reingehalten wird, das ist eher wie ein Staudamm zu sehen.
Die Abgase werden umgelenkt und durch dieses Turbine geleitet.

Und ein höherer Gegendruck seitens der Abgasanlage bedeutet ja wohl, das der Motor mehr Leistung aufbringen muss, um die Abgase ausstoßen zu können, meinst nicht auch??


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Was zu dem auch noch passt ist rot aber ein bestimmtes rot aber jetzt keine ahnung wie des heißt


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Was zu dem auch noch passt ist rot aber ein bestimmtes rot aber jetzt keine ahnung wie des heißt


sowas wie im Anhang ?
das sieht mist aus


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Bissl mehr metellic glänzender und eher ins weinrot gehende aber nich ganz extrem weinrot und mit weiße felgen is des schon klar das der aussieht wie blutiger stuhl


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

ne ich mein generell Rot sieht an nem Bugeye aus wie ähhh....


Nen Kumpel hat nen Roten Nasenbären (ist der Impreza von 2006-2007) das sieht gut aus. Aber an nem Bugeye (2001-2002) gehts mal gar nicht


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

was mir auch gefällt is der im einfachen schwarz


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

Och nö ich will was haben was nicht jeder hat 

und Gelb *träum*


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

DAnn nimm flip flop lack xDDDDDDDDD oder lass deine freunde drauf unterschreiben des hat auch net jeder 

btw wie liegtn der eig so in der kurve und wie beschleunigt der????


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

ist ja nur nen kleiner GX mit 125 PS
aber dafür finde ich liegt er recht gut auf der Straße 

Und die beschleunigung ist so "normalo" 100PS in Mittelklassewagen rumdüsen  also nix "besonderes"

(aber mir reichts )


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

@CeresPK
WRX blau schaut auch nur gut aus, wenn du auch 'nen WRX hättest, bei einem NA Subaru ists eher peinlich.
Von daher würd ich eher eine andere Farbe wählen, gelb oder weiß.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Andererseits ist er halt an die Drehzahl des Motors direkt gekoppelt und muss synchron sein, während der ATL obenheraus "frei" blasen kann.


Was aber kein Vorteil ist sondern ein Nachteil, denn man benötigt beim Turbolader eine Ladedruckregelung (=Wastegate), die man beim Kompressor nicht benötigt.


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Technisch sind mechanische Verdichter glaubich nicht unbedingt robuster. Der G-Lader von VW ist doch auch mechanisch, oder? Der ist ja bekannt dafür, dass man ihn ordentlich behandeln muss.


Muss ich jetzt den 'Kack-Sprint' ausgraben? 

Das Problem ist doch einmal, das der Turbo mit Abgasen gefüttert wird, was dazu führt, die zu verdichtende Luft weiter aufgeheizt werden, ein Ladeluftkühler ist bei einem Turbo unabdingbar, bei einem Kompressor kann man drauf verzichten (z.B. Corolla TS Kompressor).

Die G-Lader von VW sind aber das denkbar schlechteste Beispiel, denn hier hat man einen Scrollverdichter verwendet, der nicht so ganz verschleißfrei arbeitet, entgegen VWs Behauptungen.
Üblich sind hier eher Rootsgebläse oder ähnliches.

Bei Abgasturboladern hast du teilweise recht gravierende Probleme, z.B. neigen Modelle mit Gleitlagern dazu das Motoröl durch die Welle in den Ansaugtrakt zu drücken.
Generell sind sie sehr anfällig, auch heutzutage und auch bei VWs TSI gehen die gern mal kaputt...


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Damals beim Praktika durfte ich halt paar mal Sky und RX7 und son zeug ausparken und zum Mittagessen holen wurde meist Skyline/NSX benutzt o.O


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

@ Stefan
Blau schaut doch auch bei nem normalen Impreza gut aus.
Peinlich wird es erst dann wenn man die Biertheke hinten drauf hat und überall STI draufstehen hat und dann nur 125 PS unter der Haube sind 

Ich habe eben nur diesen Inneren Konflikt weil ich mir so denke das man bei Blau nix falsch machen kann.
Aber bei dem Gelb da muss es eben dieses Gelb des S202 sein und wenn das nicht getroffen wird dann sieht es auch wieder sch***e aus


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch einmal, das der Turbo mit Abgasen gefüttert wird, was dazu führt, die zu verdichtende Luft weiter aufgeheizt werden, ein Ladeluftkühler ist bei einem Turbo unabdingbar, bei einem Kompressor kann man drauf verzichten (z.B. Corolla TS Kompressor).



Das die Luft heiß wird, liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass sie komprimiert wird. Das passiert auch bei einem Kompressor. 
Und ein LLK ist nicht unabdingbar bei einem Turbo. Es gibt/gab auch welche ohne LLK. Nur wenn der Ladedruck zu hoch wird, muss man die Luft wieder runterkühlen, damit der Füllungsgrad der Zylinder nicht ins Bodenlose abdriftet.


Was kostet denn so eine komplettlackierung? 4-stellig dürfe der Betrag ja sein.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

125 ps und des Riesenspoilerchen xDD????ß


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das die Luft heiß wird, liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass sie komprimiert wird. Das passiert auch bei einem Kompressor.


 Du vergisst die Temperatur des Turbogehäuses...
Die ist um einiges höher.

Zumal der Turbo auch noch mit dem Motoröl geschmiert wird, Kompressoren haben einen eigenen Kreislauf.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

Wie du ansprichst - das Öl kühlt auch.

Das die Abgase keinen großen Einfluss haben können sieht man auch an der Temperaturdifferenz. Die Ladeluft erhitzt sich auf 100-200°C, die Abgase haben >950°C ...

Ich habe zumindest noch nirgends gelesen, dass die Abgase da eine große Rolle spielen und auch in den Vorlesungen ging es immer nur um die Erhitzung der Luft durch die Kompression.

Ein schriftstück, das was anderes behauptet würde mich sehr interessieren...

(Natürlich ist ein Einfluss da, das ist klar)

Mich würden auch mal Temp-Werte bei einem Kompressor interessieren, es wird aber immer nur von Ladeluft geredet.
Und Temp-werte eines Turboladergehäuses...

Warum findet man im internet nie das was man sucht zu KFZ Technik. ^^


Ah: http://www.peugeot-scooter.de/presse/media/jetforce_compressor.pdf
Hier ist die Ladeluft auch durch den Kompressor auf 160°C angestiegen.


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

Also im SET meinen alle das Gelb geil wäre


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich habe eben nur diesen Inneren Konflikt weil ich mir so denke das man bei Blau nix falsch machen kann.
> Aber bei dem Gelb da muss es eben dieses Gelb des S202 sein und wenn das nicht getroffen wird dann sieht es auch wieder sch***e aus


Bei blau muss es halt metallicblau sein, das einzig schöne Blau am Auto. 
Das Gelb erinnert mich spontan an die Post. 

Ich würde ihn eher silber lassen, aber letztendlich muss es nur dir gefallen, nicht dem Rest der Welt.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

ich bin für rosa-pink gestreift. die Felgen dann in neon-orange.


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> ich bin für rosa-pink gestreift. die Felgen dann in neon-orange.


lol
also einmalig wäre das auf jeden fall.
Nur ganz so auffällig solls dann doch nicht sein


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Was du eigentlich mit deinen Schriftstücken hast.

Theoretisch kann ich einen V8 in einen Panda bauen nur fahrgestell bedingt wirds net hinhauen.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Mai 2009)

Hey Ceres,
Auch wenn gelb manchmal gut aussehen kann (wie zum Beispiel an dem Autochen unten, dass ich hoffentlich bald besitzen werde ), wuerde ich dir in diesem Falle auch zu silber raten. Passt einfach besser zur Karosserie. Vielleicht willst du ja mal mit dem Gedanken spielen, dir einen oder 2 schwarze Streifen draufzumachen..


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hey Ceres,
> Auch wenn gelb manchmal gut aussehen kann (wie zum Beispiel an dem Autochen unten, dass ich hoffentlich bald besitzen werde ), wuerde ich dir in diesem Falle auch zu silber raten. Passt einfach besser zur Karosserie. Vielleicht willst du ja mal mit dem Gedanken spielen, dir einen oder 2 schwarze Streifen draufzumachen..


bei einem oder 2 schwarzen streifen passt ja silber erst recht nicht.
das sieht doch dann Kacke aus 

findest du nicht das nen EVO als Anfangsauto nen bisl heftig ist ?


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> bei einem oder 2 schwarzen streifen passt ja silber erst recht nicht.
> das sieht doch dann Kacke aus
> 
> findest du nicht das nen EVO als Anfangsauto nen bisl heftig ist ?


wasn ich will mir am anfang en Eclipse d30 gsi kaufen oder en Silvia s14 xDDDDDDD


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> bei einem oder 2 schwarzen streifen passt ja silber erst recht nicht.
> das sieht doch dann Kacke aus


 
Wieso das denn?
Chice Chrom-Felgen dran, und und 2 oder 3 kleine Streifen einmal ueber die gesamte Laenge - ich kann es mir leider auch nur vorstellen, aber meiner Meinung nach sieht es gut aus. 



CeresPK schrieb:


> findest du nicht das nen EVO als Anfangsauto nen bisl heftig ist ?


 

Nein. 
Meine Guete, ja, ist ein heftiger Start, aber wenn ich es unbedingt will?


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

wollen und können sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
wer will sich nicht gerne nen Lambo oder Porsche kaufen.
Und wer kann es?
Röschtösch
nur Leute mit richtig viel Zaster.

OK wenn ihr natürlich eure Karren von euren Eltern gesponsort bekommt ist mir das sch***egal


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> wollen und können sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
> wer will sich nicht gerne nen Lambo oder Porsche kaufen.
> Und wer kann es?
> Röschtösch
> nur Leute mit richtig viel Zaster.


 
Es ist nun doch ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen einem Evo und einem Lambo. 



CeresPK schrieb:


> OK wenn ihr natürlich eure Karren von euren Eltern gesponsort bekommt ist mir das sch***egal


 
Hehe. 
Das Problem ist: Ich fantasiere die ganze Zeit von dem Auto, weiss aber noch nicht, wie viel meine Eltern bereit sind auszugeben.
Ich kriegs aber irgendwie noch hin.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

leute nen schöner silvia ist schon ab 7000 euro zu haben des is zb net so viel en eclipse gibts auch ab sag ma mal guten 2000 euros und ich geh halt net saufen etc weil ich davon nix halte


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

wenn ihr beiden wollt könnt ihr mir ja diesen hier kaufen
2002 Subaru Impreza S202 STi Technical Data - The Global Car Locator


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

DU sorry mein erarbeitetes geld später mal will ich für mein auto ausgeben und net für SOWAS


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> leute nen schöner silvia ist schon ab 7000 euro zu haben des is zb net so viel en eclipse gibts auch ab sag ma mal guten 2000 euros und ich geh halt net saufen etc weil ich davon nix halte


S14?? Vergiss es.
Dafür bekommst noch keinen wirklich anständigen, da musst noch etwas mehr ausgeben.


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> S14?? Vergiss es.
> Dafür bekommst noch keinen wirklich anständigen, da musst noch etwas mehr ausgeben.


jepp denke ich auch
außer du willst so ein total verpfuschtes Auto in dem nen Haufen Mist drinne ist.

Was hast du gegen nen S202
der macht im Serienzustand deinen S14 nass


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> S14?? Vergiss es.
> Dafür bekommst noch keinen wirklich anständigen, da musst noch etwas mehr ausgeben.




ich finde den hier 
ganz ordentlich halt umbau auf s15 front was mir eigentlich gefällt und sonst finde ich so nichts zum aussetzen naja vllt hat e rja nur nen reihe 4 zylinder drin oder nur en bild von nem motor drin oder was weiß ich am unterboden ist aber ich finde er sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus 
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/showDetails.html?id=111815935&__lp=1&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING&makeModelVariant1.makeId=18700&makeModelVariant1.modelId=32&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&vehicleCategory=Car&segment=Car&siteId=GERMANY&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&export=NO_EXPORT&customerIdsAsString=〈=de&pageNumber=1


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> jepp denke ich auch
> außer du willst so ein total verpfuschtes Auto in dem nen Haufen Mist drinne ist.
> 
> Was hast du gegen nen S202
> der macht im Serienzustand deinen S14 nass


Ich sag nur Skyline 34 GTR VSPEC 2 NIGHTPURPLE xDDDD+



EDIT: Es geht mir auch net nur um Leistung mir gefällt der s14/s15 einfach


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> ich finde den hier
> ganz ordentlich halt umbau auf s15 front was mir eigentlich gefällt und sonst finde ich so nichts zum aussetzen naja vllt hat e rja nur nen reihe 4 zylinder drin oder nur en bild von nem motor drin oder was weiß ich am unterboden ist aber ich finde er sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus
> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/showDetails.html?id=111815935&__lp=1&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&sortOption.sortOrder=ASCENDING&makeModelVariant1.makeId=18700&makeModelVariant1.modelId=32&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&vehicleCategory=Car&segment=Car&siteId=GERMANY&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&export=NO_EXPORT&customerIdsAsString=〈=de&pageNumber=1


Die Spaltmasse auf dem ersten Bild an der Motorhaube hin zur A-Säule sehen ziemlich komisch aus.
Aber das kann vom Umbau kommen.

Achja ich glaube nicht das man als Anfänger gleich nen Importauto mit Rechtslenker nehmen sollte


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann ich einen V8 in einen Panda bauen nur fahrgestell bedingt wirds net hinhauen.



Da musste aber was vorne ankleben. 
Und ein paar versteifungen reinschweißen könnte ich mir vorstellen. 

Mein DG-Prof hat mal erzählt, dass sie einen Polo (vor vielen Jahren) an einer Kreuzung auseinandergerissen haben, weil der (zum testen oder so) eingebaute Motor zu stark für die Karosse war. 

Keine Ahnung, was so ein Panda aushält. - wär mal einen Test wert. Oder ob alle heutigen Fahrzeugen stark genug ausgelegt sind.
Karosserie und Rohbau ist nicht mein Fachgebiet...


@Nissan Silvia S14 J-Spec  : ihr habt gelesen, dass das Motorsteuergerät und Klimasteuergerät defekt ist und das Auto nicht fahrbereit ist? 
Da hat hinten jemand sein Ofenrohr vergessen.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Die Spaltmasse auf dem ersten Bild an der Motorhaube hin zur A-Säule sehen ziemlich komisch aus.
> Aber das kann vom Umbau kommen.
> 
> Achja ich glaube nicht das man als Anfänger gleich nen Importauto mit Rechtslenker nehmen sollte


Du es erste Auto das ich fahren durfte warn RX7 EFINI dann durft ich dort auch noch andere autos ausparken und wo ichs erste mal drin saß wusste ich ich will en rechtslenker 1. ist einfach was andres 2. schauts blöd aus wenn mal mein kind links sitzt und für die meisten menschen also am steuer und 3. mir taugts einfach und wie gesagt als erstes aut hätt ich gerne den d30 gsi glaub der hat was um 150 ps


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da musste aber was vorne ankleben.
> Und ein paar versteifungen reinschweißen könnte ich mir vorstellen.
> 
> Mein DG-Prof hat mal erzählt, dass sie einen Polo (vor vielen Jahren) an einer Kreuzung auseinandergerissen haben, weil der (zum testen oder so) eingebaute Motor zu stark für die Karosse war.
> ...


du wenn des auto von nem 40 ps motor vorrangetrieben wird wird ma ne tunnötig geld reinstecken um des für nen 400 ps motor auszulegen

edit ne hab ich net glesen das der net fährt naja egal


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

ach, viel hilft viel  - ne, ich bin auch eher davon ausgegangen, dass das nicht halten würde.

Ich finde es interessant, dass der Nissan "keine Spaltmaße" hat - wie geht das?  Alles zugespachtelt?
TÜV ist auch abgelaufen. 14,5 Jahre alt.
7000€ ist ja ne Stange Geld.


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> ach, viel hilft viel  - ne, ich bin auch eher davon ausgegangen, dass das nicht halten würde.
> 
> Ich finde es interessant, dass der Nissan "keine Spaltmaße" hat - wie geht das?
> TÜV ist auch abgelaufen. ^^ 14,5 Jahre alt.
> 7000€ ist ja ne Stange Geld.


ja und 14.5 jahre alt war halt verguggt aber drunter war noch einer für 8000 der sollte laufen ^^


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

dieser hier: Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht ?

Nissan bin ich nur neuere gefahren und da haben mir die Armaturen überhaupt nicht gefallen. Son komisches Platik. Wie sind die älteren?

Mit dem Endtopf könnte man manches Problem an Geschwindigkeitsbremsen bekommen. Ich habe manchmal "Angst", um meine Ölwanne, so hoch wie manche sind... Da lieber mit nem Auspuff aufsetzen. ^^


----------



## CeresPK (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht irgendwie halte ich nicht viel von angeboten mit bereits getunten Karren.
lieber selber machen da weiß man wenigstens was drinne steckt und hat am ende keine bösen überraschungen


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Was bistn gefahrn Spezielle für Europa und USA gebaute Wagen wie Nissan Micra XD 

Ich red hier von nem Sportwagen


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht

muhaha.
Da hat wohl jemand einen Übersetzer bemüht für die Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

der wagen ist pfusch für 6000 bekommt ma net mal nen gscheiden turbo umbau und außerdem mag ich muscle cars net außer doge viper srt 10 und corvette c6 und den guten alten charger


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2009)

naja - 500PS ist Serie. Der hat nen 5,4L V8 Kompressor. Der wird dann wohl stärker aufgepumpt sein. Wer weiß ob die Leistungsangabe stimmt.

Ich finde den kaufpreis etwas komisch.^^ Da sind aber einige in dem Preisbereich?! Ist ein Ford Mustang Shelby GT500 so billig?

OK...


----------



## N1lle (13. Mai 2009)

Naja trotzdem gfällt er mir net hat so was von ner zamgeschobenen stretch limo die auf muscle länge gebracht wurde


----------



## johnnyGT (16. Mai 2009)

T.o.t. ??


----------



## CeresPK (16. Mai 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> T.o.t. ??


ja


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

Das ist mal ein "Powertrain":

http://www.speed-cars.info/wp-content/gallery/bugatti-veyron/bugatti-veyron-engine.jpg

Größer als mancher Kleinwagen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. Mai 2009)

Heut ist mir nen Dodge Challenger (neues Modell) entgegen gekommen!! Der hatte nen geilen Sound!!


----------



## N1lle (16. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein "Powertrain":
> 
> http://www.speed-cars.info/wp-content/gallery/bugatti-veyron/bugatti-veyron-engine.jpg
> 
> Größer als mancher Kleinwagen




Willst den in Panda einbauen???


PS:

http://driftjapan.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/tomei-rb26dett-engine.jpg


----------



## CeresPK (16. Mai 2009)

das hier ist nen Motor   
http://www.ultimatesubaru.net/USRM2/ej20a.jpg


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2009)

Immerhin können bei denen die Zündkerzenlöcher nich voll öl laufen...


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

Wie füllst du denn Öl nach? 

Bei mir muss ich ganz schön panschen, bis Öl zu den Zündkerzenlöchern kommt. Aber es gibt Motoren, wo man mehr aufpassen muss, ja.

@N1lle: ne, ich nehm den Rest, der um den Motor rumgebaut wurde lieber gleich dazu.  Ich spar schonmal ne Runde.

Dann wollen wir mal klotzen: http://www.viktor-baumann.de/fotos/schiffsmotor_2 .jpg


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2009)

Bugatti find ich immer etwas protzig.

Mercedes geht ja noch so gerade(mein Vater denk allen Ernstes über das Ding nach )


----------



## Klutten (16. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> das hier ist nen Motor
> http://www.ultimatesubaru.net/USRM2/ej20a.jpg



So einen Subaru-Boxer hatte ein Bekannter mal in seinem Käfer. Die Spritzwand musste entfernt werden und der Ladeluftkühler saß direkt hinter der Kopfstütze. Leider hat er das brachiale Drehmoment nicht durch das Getriebe bekommen. Die sind reihenweise ausgefallen. Für die Beschleunigungsrennen war es aber ausreichend.


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bugatti find ich immer etwas protzig.
> 
> Mercedes geht ja noch so gerade(mein Vater denk allen Ernstes über das Ding nach )



Meiner Meinung nach wiegen die Autos von Mercedes zu viel (mag ja vill. einen guten Grund haben). Selbst der aktuelle SLR McLaren wiegt (für einen Supersportler) mit 1768kg Leergewicht zu viel.

Andere renner bieten da deutlich weniger. Manchmal ist weniger halt mehr


----------



## Lassreden (16. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wiegen die Autos von Mercedes zu viel (mag ja vill. einen guten Grund haben). Selbst der aktuelle SLR McLaren wiegt (für einen Supersportler) mit 1768kg Leergewicht zu viel.
> 
> Andere renner bieten da deutlich weniger. Manchmal ist weniger halt mehr




Für mich zählt je Dicker das Auto desto besser die Optik (nur ich mag kein MERCEDES ,BWM wär schon besser oder Lamborghini Gallardo Lp560)


----------



## N1lle (16. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wiegen die Autos von Mercedes zu viel (mag ja vill. einen guten Grund haben). Selbst der aktuelle SLR McLaren wiegt (für einen Supersportler) mit 1768kg Leergewicht zu viel.
> 
> Andere renner bieten da deutlich weniger. Manchmal ist weniger halt mehr


Mir fällt da spontan lotus elise und der KTM Crossbow ein xDDDD


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Mir fällt da spontan lotus elise und der KTM Crossbow ein xDDDD



Crossbow xD ich sagte Supersportler ^^ Mein Fav bleibt der RUF RT12 obwohl so ein Shelby GT500 ist auch sehhhhrrr schön


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

Selbst Lambos (die ja nun wirklich als sportlich gelten dürften) liegen jenseits der 1500kg - ein V12 mitsamt passendem Getriebe wiegt auch ordentlich.


----------



## Lassreden (16. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Selbst Lambos (die ja nun wirklich als sportlich gelten dürften) liegen jenseits der 1500kg - ein V12 mitsamt passendem Getriebe wiegt auch ordentlich.




Es muss ja etwas rocken nicht wahr?


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Selbst Lambos (die ja nun wirklich als sportlich gelten dürften) liegen jenseits der 1500kg - ein V12 mitsamt passendem Getriebe wiegt auch ordentlich.



Nun gut, aber es geht auch über 600PS / 6L UND unter 1500kg.
Ein Enzo (sollte ja die gleiche Klasse wie ein Lamborghini sein) wiegt zb. 1365kg.


----------



## CeresPK (16. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Nun gut, aber es geht auch über 600PS / 6L UND unter 1500kg.
> Ein Enzo (sollte ja die gleiche Klasse wie ein Lamborghini sein) wiegt zb. 1365kg.


Den Enzo finde ich jetzt nicht so in der Klasse einzuordnen in der jeder Lambo ist.
Er ist mehr das was bei Lamborghini der Reventon ist und bei Porsche der Carrera GT.


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

Wobei es auch die Frage ist, wem bei solchen Autos das Gewicht interessiert. Selbst mit 1700kg schaffen die es in 3-4 sekunden auf 100 km/h und haben ein super Fahrverhalten - und der Spritverbauch ist den Käufern ja eh Schnuppe.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal klotzen: http://www.viktor-baumann.de/fotos/schiffsmotor_2 .jpg


Hehe, ist aber ein Diesel.  

Ich hätte noch zwei fürs Auge:
Flickr Photo Download: Nannini's Alfa Romeo 155 V6 TI DTM
Flickr Photo Download: Auto Italia 4 car Shoot at Bruntingthorpe Alfa 164


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wie füllst du denn Öl nach?


Übern Einfüllstutzen.


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei mir muss ich ganz schön panschen, bis Öl zu den Zündkerzenlöchern kommt. Aber es gibt Motoren, wo man mehr aufpassen muss, ja.


Schonmal in Betracht gezogen, das bei einem etwa 16 Jahre alten Motor einige Undichtigkeiten auftreten könnten??

In meinem Falle wurde die Ventildeckel Dichtung vermutet, was es leider nicht war, das war viel banaler -> Ventildeckel Entlüftung, hier waren mehrere Schlauchteile recht hart geworden...
Zum Teil sogar angerissen...


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wobei es auch die Frage ist, wem bei solchen Autos das Gewicht interessiert. Selbst mit 1700kg schaffen die es in 3-4 sekunden auf 100 km/h und haben ein super Fahrverhalten - und der Spritverbauch ist den Käufern ja eh Schnuppe.


Ya know, weight kills everything?!
Like agility, you know??

Auf Deutsch: durch ein höheres Gewicht *verschlechtert sich das Fahrverhalten dramatisch!*
Ich weiß das weil ich von einem ~1250kg schwerem Auto auf ein etwa 1800kg leichtem umgestiegen bin.
Ersterer war wesentlich flinker in den Kurven zu bewegen, es hat unterm Strich auch mehr Spaß gemacht, das leichtere Auto zu fahren (wohl auch wegen der besseren Gewichtsverteilung, dem hoch drehenden Motor und so weiter).


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

klar ist ein leichteres Auto agiler. Aber Ich habe noch keine Beschwerden über den SLR oder Lambos diesbezüglich gehört. Ist dann ja auch wieder die Frage nach dem Schwerpunkt.
Ein Transporter mit 1300Kg ist glaube ich auch nicht sonderlich agil 

Wegen Öl bei den Zündkerzen: Ich habe es nur auf Ölauffüllen bezogen, nicht darauf, das der Motor selber Öl irgendwo hinbringt, wo es nicht hin soll.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Mai 2009)

YouTube - Grip - Das Motormagazin - Ford GT - Teil 2

Findet ihr den neuen oder den Alten Ford GT besser?
Ich würde mir, wenn ich das Geld hätte, die Replika kaufen.
Ist ein echtes Männerauto


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> klar ist ein leichteres Auto agiler. Aber Ich habe noch keine Beschwerden über den SLR oder Lambos diesbezüglich gehört.


Weil solche Autos auch eher zum prollen (=Statussymbol) denn zum fahren gekauft werden.


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist dann ja auch wieder die Frage nach dem Schwerpunkt.
> Ein Transporter mit 1300Kg ist glaube ich auch nicht sonderlich agil


Natürlich, dennoch ist ein 1,8 Tonnen Panzer einfach nicht sportlich, wer was anderes behauptet, dreht sich die Fakten so hin wie ers gern hätt...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wegen Öl bei den Zündkerzen: Ich habe es nur auf Ölauffüllen bezogen, nicht darauf, das der Motor selber Öl irgendwo hinbringt, wo es nicht hin soll.


Und warum sollte man die Kerzen beim auffüllen ertränken??
Das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, merkt man ja idR recht schnell.

Logischerweise ersaufen die eher wenn der Motor Öl an ungünstigen Stellen verliert...


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man die Kerzen beim auffüllen ertränken??



Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum manche Öl in den Kühlkreislauf und Kühlwasser ins Öl kippen. 

Oder Benzin/Diesel in den Ansaugstutzen (frühere Smart-Version)


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2009)

Mein Auto hat im Innenraum eine kreisförmige Plastik-Abdeckung welche ausdrücklich das Befüllen mir Benzin verbietet  .


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

lol - was ist dahinter? 
Darauf müsste man erstmal kommen - im Innenraum tanken. ^^


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2009)

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie nachgeguckt.

Ist halt ein Amerikaner, die haben wohl Angst vor Klagen.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Mai 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Findet ihr den neuen oder den Alten Ford GT besser?
> Ich würde mir, wenn ich das Geld hätte, die Replika kaufen.
> Ist ein echtes Männerauto


Schwer zu sagen, sind beide geile Autos. Der alte hat imho einen tick mehr Charme und Orginalität, ist aber halt auch anspruchsvoller zu fahren. ein Auto aus den 60ern oder 70ern fährt sich halt nicht wie eins aus den 80ern oder 90ern 

BTW: Wenn ich das Geld für einen GT oder ne GT40 Replika hätte, dann würde ich direkt auch ne Sonderlackierung nehmen. Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Mai 2009)

Also bitte, der Lack ist nicht so mein Ding.
Aber gerade die Replika hat was an sich,
da ist das Fahren noch richtige Arbeit.
Und eine Frau würde ich dort nie hinters Steuer setzen


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Mai 2009)

Ist halt die Lackeriung des Gulf-Teams, die haben sie ja bis heute. Egal ob Porsche, Ford oder aston Marton, orange und hellblau muss es sein.
Ich steh drauf. 

Ich mach die Lackierung auch ganz gerne in Rennspielen nach, z.B. Need for Speed. Mit Metallic oder Chromlack siehts richtig heiss aus. 
Nur in Grid hab ichs nicht hinbekommen, da ist das hellblau so blass.


----------



## Mosed (16. Mai 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und eine Frau würde ich dort nie hinters Steuer setzen



Weil sie dich deklassieren würde?


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Weil sie dich deklassieren würde?


Nein, weil das einfach net passt.
Die Frauen sind in einem SLK-Cabrio oder so besser aufgehoben


----------



## CeresPK (16. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne frauen die fahren liebend Gerne STI  (und die können gut fahren)


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich kenne frauen die fahren liebend Gerne STI  (und die können gut fahren)


Die will ich auch kennen


----------



## Masterwana (17. Mai 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> CeresPK schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kenne frauen die fahren liebend Gerne STI  (und die können gut fahren)
> ...



Du willst doch nur STI fahren!


----------



## Zoon (17. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> leute nen schöner silvia ist schon ab 7000 euro zu haben



Na dann such mal einen ohne verheizten Turbo, viel Spass  Rechne bei solchen Angeboten lieber "Kaufpreis x 3 " ...



roadgecko schrieb:


> Crossbow xD ich sagte Supersportler ^^



Mit entsprechenden Fahrer fährt der KTM Kreise um so manchen "Reeperbahnsportler" wie Lambo etc ... les dir mal in der aktuellen Sportauto den Test der Lotus Elise 260 durch


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Na dann such mal einen ohne verheizten Turbo, viel Spass  Rechne bei solchen Angeboten lieber "Kaufpreis x 3 " ...
> 
> 
> 
> Mit entsprechenden Fahrer fährt der KTM Kreise um so manchen "Reeperbahnsportler" wie Lambo etc ... les dir mal in der aktuellen Sportauto den Test der Lotus Elise 260 durch



Sekunde langsamer als ein Porsche GT3 RS auf der DSF teststrecke - ent schlecht ^^


----------



## N1lle (18. Mai 2009)

Aber ich sag zu deinen ganzen "Supersportlern" nur Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R Blitz Tuning *sabber*

"Die japanische Tuning-Firma „Blitz“ hatte mit einem ca. 735 kW (1000 PS) leistenden GT-R versucht den offiziellen Geschwindigkeitsrekord auf öffentlichen Straßen für getunte Seriensportwagen zu brechen. Die Testfahrt musste bei 341 km/h abgebrochen werden, da sich Teile der Karosserie lösten."

Weiteres:

"Ein neuer 0-300-km/h-Rekord wurde von Keith Cowie (GB) mit einem extrem getunten Skyline R32 GT-R aufgestellt. Er benötigte bei _Ten Of The Best_, einem Wettstreit unter modellspezifischen Autoclubs die jeweils die als die zehn besten angesehenen Wagen zu diesem Event anmelden und in den Disziplinen Drag, Handling und Top Speed gegeneinander antreten, eine Zeit von 12,47 s um vom Stillstand auf 300 km/h zu beschleunigen (gemessen mit Datron-GPS). Diese Zeit ist um fast 5 Sekunden schneller als die, die der zur Zeit stärkste Seriensportwagen der Welt (Bugatti Veyron, 736 kW/1001 PS) braucht. Die Hundertermarke wurde nach 2,54 s erreicht."

Und hier die Daten des Skylines Z-Tune wie man ihn in Grid sehen kann:



Technische Daten des _Nissan Nismo Skyline GT-R Z-Tune_:
Motorlage: Frontmotor
Antrieb: Allradantrieb
Motor: Reihensechszylinder Bi-Turbo
Hubraum: 2771 cm³
Leistung: 373 kW/507 PS/500 bhp bei 6800 U/min
Drehmoment: 539 Nm/398 lb-ft bei 5200 U/min
Getriebe: 6-Gang manuell
Gewicht: 1599 kg/3525 lbs
Leistungsgewicht: 3,15 kg/PS
Literleistung: 183 PS/l
0-400 Meter: 10,6 s
 
Und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit der ist ja getunt weil wenn eure "Supersportler" mit ner 280 PS Drosselung und 180 KM/H Drosselung gebaut werden sind sie sicher auch nicht grade schnell . Und ich denke die Motoren sind einfach für mehr gedacht natürlich wenn man sie tunen will muss man einiges ersetzen aber warum sollte Nissan Teile verbauen die für höhere Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt sind wenn der eh nur 180 darf dort wo er gebaut wird.


----------



## Zoon (19. Mai 2009)

Der Blitz ist aber garantiert nur in der Kategorie "max. Geschwindigkeit" angetreten ^^. Glaube kaum dass der 1000 PS Motor wirklich fahrbar für ne Rundstrecke ist.

Der Nismo Z Tune ist wieder was ganz anderes, der wurde ja komplett auf der Nordschleife entwickelt ...


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der Blitz ist aber garantiert nur in der Kategorie "max. Geschwindigkeit" angetreten ^^. Glaube kaum dass der 1000 PS Motor wirklich fahrbar für ne Rundstrecke ist.
> 
> Der Nismo Z Tune ist wieder was ganz anderes, der wurde ja komplett auf der Nordschleife entwickelt ...




Des stimmt der Blitz is in Deutschland ausgefahren worden und ich denke auch das der net tauglich für rundstrecke ist aber der z isn richtig geiler.


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

> da sich Teile der Karosserie lösten.


Mh darauf sollte man vorher achten und alles auf 1000ps auslegen


----------



## CeresPK (19. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mh darauf sollte man vorher achten und alles auf 1000ps auslegen


jepp denke ich auch.
Aber da heutzutage sowieso nur noch Plastikclips für die Befestigung der Schürzen und Schweller genutzt werden ist das kein Wunder


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mh darauf sollte man vorher achten und alles auf 1000ps auslegen


Hm du scheinst es net ganz zu kapieren der wagen wurde nicht für 1000PS gebaut sondern um den schnellsten im Straßenverkehr zugelassenen wagen zu bauen und da wurde auf leichtigkeigt geachtet aber ich denke wenn man das verbessert bringt man den sicher noch auf mehr als 341 kmh


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Hm du scheinst es net ganz zu kapieren der wagen wurde nicht für 1000PS gebaut sondern um den schnellsten im Straßenverkehr zugelassenen wagen zu bauen und da wurde auf leichtigkeigt geachtet aber ich denke wenn man das verbessert bringt man den sicher noch auf mehr als 341 kmh



Ja die Tuner hätten ja drauf achten sollen .*So wenig gewicht wie möglich, so viel wie nötig*


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ja die Tuner hätten ja drauf achten sollen .*So wenig gewicht wie möglich, so viel wie nötig*


Da aber auch net klar war wie schnell sie werden konnten sie net so weit vorsorgen wer denkt schon das ma 341 kmh auf deutschlands straßen schaff


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ja die Tuner hätten ja drauf achten sollen .*So wenig gewicht wie möglich, so viel wie nötig*



Für die VMax ist das Gewicht in etwa ebenso relevant wie die Aussenfarbe.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für die VMax ist das Gewicht in etwa ebenso relevant wie die Aussenfarbe.



Also relativ wichtig - wer will schon in einem pinken Auto einen Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufstellen? 

Nein, im Ernst - das Gewicht hat aber schon eine groessere Rolle als zum Beispiel die Aussenfarbe, oder? Ich meine, ob ich jetzt eine 2-Tonnen-Auto nehme, oder eins, das nur eine Tonne wiegt, macht meiner Meinung nach schon einen Unterschied..


----------



## johnnyGT (19. Mai 2009)

ja klar macht das was aus!!-häng mal Usain Bolt  50 kilo an den Rücken!!und kuck wie schnell er rennt!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst - das Gewicht hat aber schon eine groessere Rolle als zum Beispiel die Aussenfarbe, oder? Ich meine, ob ich jetzt eine 2-Tonnen-Auto nehme, oder eins, das nur eine Tonne wiegt, macht meiner Meinung nach schon einen Unterschied..



Wieso?
Dann müssten ja Flugzeuge und Züge brutal langsam sein  .

Spaß beiseite, die VMax ist primär das Gleichgewicht aus Motorleistung und Luftwiderstand, alle anderen Faktoren sind annähernd bedeutungslos.


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Dann müssten ja Flugzeuge und Züge brutal langsam sein  .
> 
> Spaß beiseite, die VMax ist primär das Gleichgewicht aus Motorleistung und Luftwiderstand, alle anderen Faktoren sind annähernd bedeutungslos.


Doch eigentlich stimm ich zu das gewicht verlangsamt ihn ja nur bei der Beschleunigung aber vmax nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Mai 2009)

Okay, stimmt - hoert sich logisch an.
Aber trotzdem - ein schwereres Auto hat doch auch einen groesseren Reibungswiderstand auf den Reifen, oder? Das muesste dann doch einen gewissen Effekt haben. 

Schliesslich geht ins in Rennsportarten ja nicht umsonst unter anderem darum, das Auto so leicht wie moeglich zu machen. Oder hat das dort nur einen Zusammenhang mit dem Kurvenverhalten und dem generellen Handling?


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Okay, stimmt - hoert sich logisch an.
> Aber trotzdem - ein schwereres Auto hat doch auch einen groesseren Reibungswiderstand auf den Reifen, oder? Das muesste dann doch einen gewissen Effekt haben.
> 
> Schliesslich geht ins in Rennsportarten ja nicht umsonst unter anderem darum, das Auto so leicht wie moeglich zu machen. Oder hat das dort nur einen Zusammenhang mit dem Kurvenverhalten und dem generellen Handling?


Sicher wenn dein Wagen jetzt 50 Tonnen wiegt kommt er net vorran aber wir haben ja von Karosseriestabilisierung geredet und des dürfte net so viel schwerer sein


----------



## Klutten (19. Mai 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem - ein schwereres Auto hat doch auch einen groesseren Reibungswiderstand auf den Reifen, oder? Das muesste dann doch einen gewissen Effekt haben.



Mehr nein wie jein ..., denn es geht während der Fahrt (geradeaus) nicht um den Reibungswiderstand, sondern um den Rollreibungswiderstand, der nur einen Bruchteil so groß ist. In Kurven geht es dann wieder um Haftreibung, welche ja mehr als erwünscht ist. Aber auch hier spielt der Reifen und die Geometrie des Fahrzeugs eine wesentlich größere Rolle als das Gewicht.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schliesslich geht ins in Rennsportarten ja nicht umsonst unter anderem darum, das Auto so leicht wie moeglich zu machen. Oder hat das dort nur einen Zusammenhang mit dem Kurvenverhalten und dem generellen Handling?



Ein leichtes Auto hat den Vorteil des besseren Handlings in Kurven und durch clevere Gewichtsverteilung auch die besseren Fahreigenschaften. Im Rennsport geht es aber vorrangig darum ein Auto "obenrum" leicht zu machen, damit der Schwerpunkt nach unten kommt. Also Scheiben, Hauben, Türen usw. aus Kunststoff. Da es aber in jeder Rennserie Gewichtsbeschränkungen gibt, hat man den Vorteil, dass man das "oben" eingesparte Gewicht in Form von Bleiplatten wieder am Fahrzeugboden anbringen kann. Ergo eine bessere Verteilung des Gewichts um die rollende Fahrzeugachse in Kurven und einen sehr niedrigen Schwerpunkt.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Mai 2009)

Das Gewicht wirkt sich auf die Trägheit und somit auf Beschleunigung und Handling aus. Bei Vmax spielt es höchstens indirekt beim Verbrauch eine Rolle, denn schwerere Autos brauchen mehr Arbeit, um auf dieselbe Geschwindigkeit zu kommen, also mehr Motorleistung, wenn die Zeit gleichbleiben soll. Und durch mehr Reibungsverluste braucht man wohl auch etwas mehr Sprit, um eine Geschwindigkeit zu halten.

Überlegt euch das z.B. mal mit einem Wägelchen, das ihr zieht, einmal leer und einmal bis zum Rand gefüllt. Lüftwiderstand ist derselbe, aber beim vollen Wagen kommt ihr schneller ins Schwitzen als beim leeren, wenn ihr ihn jeweils gleich schnell zieht.

Daher ist es kein Zufall, dass Sportwägen meist nicht nur windschnittig, sondern auch leichter sind als Limousinen. Gibt natürlich Ausnahmen.

In der DTM hat man das früher auch ausgenutzt, so wurden die Autos je nach Plazierung leichter gemacht oder beschwert, das sollte verhindern, dass ständig dieselben Gewinnen.


----------



## CeresPK (19. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> In der DTM hat man das früher auch ausgenutzt, so wurden die Autos je nach Plazierung leichter gemacht oder beschwert, das sollte verhindern, dass ständig dieselben Gewinnen.



Ist jetzt immer noch so


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

Nächste Woche werde ich mal mit meinem Bruder den Focurs RS "besichtigen" hoffentlich ist da ne Testfahrt drin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4I8FwCSwomM&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4I8FwCSwomM&hl=de&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

ihh gitt


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Nächste Woche werde ich mal mit meinem Bruder den Focurs RS "besichtigen" hoffentlich ist da ne Testfahrt drin


Geil.
Berichte dann wie er ist.
Hab damals den Wagen bei Grip gesehen.
Geht ab wie sau das Teil.


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> ihh gitt



Was igit ^^ Der Cool.


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

naja ich find er is wie der honda civic


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> naja ich find er is wie der honda civic



nur in gut


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> nur in gut


stimmt xD aber ich halte von den hatchbacks nix.........


----------



## CeresPK (19. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> naja ich find er is wie der honda civic


Ich finde das das mal ne echte Konkurrenz zum WRX STI ist.
Und das man soviel PS auch über die Vorderachse gut gehandelt bekommt hat ja der Mazda 3 MPS schon gezeigt und wenn Ford da wirklich noch nen bisl rumoptimiert hat kann ich mir richtig gut vorstellen das man damit so manchen AMG, (R)S und M ärgern kann (bei S eine ich mindestens nen S4 denn den S3 kann man ja erstrecht in die Tonne kloppen )


----------



## N1lle (19. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich finde das das mal ne echte Konkurrenz zum WRX STI ist.
> Und das man soviel PS auch über die Vorderachse gut gehandelt bekommt hat ja der Mazda 3 MPS schon gezeigt und wenn Ford da wirklich noch nen bisl rumoptimiert hat kann ich mir richtig gut vorstellen das man damit so manchen AMG, (R)S und M ärgern kann (bei S eine ich mindestens nen S4 denn den S3 kann man ja erstrecht in die Tonne kloppen )


VOn den hab ich keine ahnung -.-


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ...und wenn Ford da wirklich noch nen bisl rumoptimiert hat kann ich mir richtig gut vorstellen das man damit so manchen AMG, (R)S und M ärgern kann (bei S eine ich mindestens nen S4 denn den S3 kann man ja erstrecht in die Tonne kloppen )



Nicht das Thema schon wieder  . 
Welchen M willst du denn damit ärgern? Die gängigen M-Modelle liegen derzeit in einer Leistungsklasse ab 420 PS und im schlimmsten Fall (demnächst) bei 555 PS. Da siehst du mit einem einem frontgetriebenen 305 PS Wägelchen kein Tageslicht gegen.
Bei AMG sieht das nicht wesentlich anders aus. Nur Audi bietet mit dem S3 ein spürbar schwächeres Auto an, welches aber durch das relativ gute Fahrwerk samt Quattro einiges ausgleichen kann.

Insofern nix mit ärgern, ausser über die eigene Wagenfarbe .


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Ich kanns nur immerwieder sagen jeder porsche fahrer jeder in nem benz oder auch Ferrari guckt blöd wenn en Japaner vorbeizieht ^^


----------



## roadgecko (20. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nicht das Thema schon wieder  .
> Welchen M willst du denn damit ärgern? Die gängigen M-Modelle liegen derzeit in einer Leistungsklasse ab 420 PS und im schlimmsten Fall (demnächst) bei 555 PS. Da siehst du mit einem einem frontgetriebenen 305 PS Wägelchen kein Tageslicht gegen.
> Bei AMG sieht das nicht wesentlich anders aus. Nur Audi bietet mit dem S3 ein spürbar schwächeres Auto an, welches aber durch das relativ gute Fahrwerk samt Quattro einiges ausgleichen kann.
> 
> Insofern nix mit ärgern, ausser über die eigene Wagenfarbe .



Um assige GTI oder R32 Fahrer zu ärgern reicht es


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Um assige GTI oder R32 Fahrer zu ärgern reicht es


Solangde die ärgern kannst mag ich den karren ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Um assige GTI oder R32 Fahrer zu ärgern reicht es



Das ist ja auch keine Kunst.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch keine Kunst.



Ich finde ihr seid alle ganz schön PS verwöhnt.


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich finde ihr seid alle ganz schön PS verwöhnt.


Ne net wirklich


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nicht das Thema schon wieder  .
> Welchen M willst du denn damit ärgern? Die gängigen M-Modelle liegen derzeit in einer Leistungsklasse ab 420 PS und im schlimmsten Fall (demnächst) bei 555 PS. Da siehst du mit einem einem frontgetriebenen 305 PS Wägelchen kein Tageslicht gegen.
> Bei AMG sieht das nicht wesentlich anders aus. Nur Audi bietet mit dem S3 ein spürbar schwächeres Auto an, welches aber durch das relativ gute Fahrwerk samt Quattro einiges ausgleichen kann.
> 
> Insofern nix mit ärgern, ausser über die eigene Wagenfarbe .


Naja "Quattro" beim S3 als was positives darzustellen find ich jetzt etwas komisch 

aber ansonsten gebe ich dir recht.
Aber so nen kleinen süßen M3 E46 kann man damit noch etwas ärgern.
sowie nen C Klasse Coupe 32AMG (ich weiß ist auch schon älter aber immerhin nen AMG


----------



## roadgecko (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ne net wirklich





> Um assige GTI oder R32 Fahrer zu ärgern reicht es





> Das ist ja auch keine Kunst.



Ein R32 hat ja "nur" 240ps


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

deswegen bin ich net ps verwöhnt


----------



## Benne123 (20. Mai 2009)

Naja sagen wir mal so,
der Quattro bringt so auf gerader Strecke nur eines, nämlich Leistungsverlust, da 4 Räder angetrieben werden müssen.
Allerdings merkt man den Unterschied auf Regen und Schnee. Da wo die anderen nur mit Nassradieren voran kommen, fährt man mit dem Quattro ganz gemütlich vorne weg.
Noch einen Vorteil hat der Quattro, nämlich in Kurven, da die Wagen durch den Allrad einfahc wie ein Brett auf der Strasse liegen und mit einem vernünftigen Fahrwerk und etwas Leistung zieht man so manch einem Wagen davon, der nur Heck oder Frontantrieb hat (und dieselbe oder etwas mehr Leistung hat) > dafür muss man den Allrad aber auch gut ausnutzen zu wissen..
Aber der Quattro hat auf der anderen Seite noch einen Nachteil. Und zwar war ich mit meinem Dad ja letztens aufm Nürburgring und sind ne Runde drüber gefahren (ich sag einfach nichts zu dem Auto, sonst gibts wieedr Diskusionen xD) und man hat in den Kurven richtig gemerkt, wie das Auto weder hinten noch vorne ausbrach, sondern durch den Quattro versetzt es direkt das ganze Auto.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Aber so nen kleinen süßen M3 E46 kann man damit noch etwas ärgern.


Der E46 M3 hat immerhin 345 PS ohne Lader, Heckantrieb und Sperrdifferential. Und der Motor kann fast bis 8000u/min hochdrehen.

Ich würde mal sagen, wenn der Fahrer da mehr kann als nur geradeaus fahren, dann musst du im Ford schon hart arbeiten, um da dranzubleiben. 

Sind aber auch wieder ganz unterschiedliche Preisklassen, der ford ist ja eher in der Klasse Scirocco, Golf GTI/W32, Opel Astra OPC etc. anzusiedeln, also Sportversion einer frontgetriebenen Kompakt-Limousine (bzw. Coupe). Und ich denke in der klasse kann er auch mächtig wildern. 

Was den S3 angeht: Der hat ja quasi Frontantrieb und schaltet nur ab und zu die Hinterräder dazu, wenn er vorne wegrutscht. Andersrum wärs sicher sportlicher, Heckantrieb und Kraft auf die Vorderräder nur, wenn das Heck in den freien Flug übergeht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Aber so nen kleinen süßen M3 E46 kann man damit noch etwas ärgern.
> sowie nen C Klasse Coupe 32AMG (ich weiß ist auch schon älter aber immerhin nen AMG



Naja, da wirds aber schon ein wenig lächerlich wenn man so weit in die Vergangenheit gehen mus bis es einigermassen paßt. Entweder ich habe einen "M"-Schreck der aktuelle "M"s ernsthaft erschrecken kann oder eben nicht.
Und die M-GmbH hat schon lange kein Fahrzeug mehr rausgebracht welches man mit einem Kompaktwagen mit Frontantrieb ernsthaft erschrecken kann.

Der angesprochene AMG ist ein Kompressor, auch das wird extrem eng für den Ford.

Wie auch immer, man sollte wissen was man kann und was nicht.
Und wer glaubt er müsse die halbe Autowelt "erschrecken" der muss sich halt was starkes gebrauchtes kaufen oder mal richtig tief in die Tasche fassen.

Ich selbst bin ja auch stets auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger (auch wenn mein Wagen erst 6 Wochen alt ist). Und momentan tendiere ich in Richtung Carrera S. Gebraucht sind sie recht preiswert neu eher nicht. Aber da ich in den nächsten Tagen wohl nicht die Kohle für einen Neuen habe (105k Euro) und ein Gebrauchter (60k Euro) mich nicht wirklich reizt schaue ich mal weiter, denn so richtig in Zugzwang bin ich ja nicht.......


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, da wirds aber schon ein wenig lächerlich wenn man so weit in die Vergangenheit gehen mus bis es einigermassen paßt. Entweder ich habe einen "M"-Schreck der aktuelle "M"s ernsthaft erschrecken kann oder eben nicht.
> Und die M-GmbH hat schon lange kein Fahrzeug mehr rausgebracht welches man mit einem Kompaktwagen mit Frontantrieb ernsthaft erschrecken kann.
> 
> Der angesprochene AMG ist ein Kompressor, auch das wird extrem eng für den Ford.
> ...


Da sag ich nur Skyline FTW der haut dein Carrera auch weg und kostet net so viel ^^ aber naja jeder hat sein eigenen geschmack

natürlich nicht wenn die drossel drin ist


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur Skyline FTW der haut dein Carrera auch weg und kostet net so viel ^^ aber naja jeder hat sein eigenen geschmack



Bei was haut er den weg?
Verarbeitung, Qualität, technische Features, Package, Karosserievarianten, Design, Werterhalt?
Ich glaube er kann in keiner der genannten Disziplinen mithalten.
Wenn ich nur ein Auto suchen würde welches schnell fährt aber sonst so schlecht sein darf wie es will, dann würde ich eine Z01 kaufen, super schnell, kaum zu schlagen aber hässlich wie die Nacht und lieblos wie ein Japaner.

Das Problem ist halt, dass ich vielleicht 2 bis 3 % der Zeit schnell fahre aber bei 100% der Fahrten das Auto sehe und es mir gefallen muss.


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

ja deswegen meinte ich auch jeder hat sein eigenen geschmack da mir der carrera überhaupt nicht zusagt aber der skyline schon udn was heißt da lieblos wie ein japaner


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

OK ihr habt gewonnen 

Das sollte jetzt aber nicht heißen das ich Autos aus Dt. und vor allem Audis besser finde als meine Geliebten Japanschleudern


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> OK ihr habt gewonnen
> 
> Das sollte jetzt aber nicht heißen das ich Autos aus Dt. und vor allem Audis besser finde als meine Geliebten Japanschleudern


xD kennste den Nismo 400R????


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

nö
Aber da es ein Nismo ist könnte ich mir ein süßes Auto auf Basis eines Nissans vorstellen.
vlt ein Skyline der vor Lauter Muskelmasse nicht laufen kann 

Oder kennst du nen STI S202 und STI 22B


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> nö
> Aber da es ein Nismo ist könnte ich mir ein süßes Auto auf Basis eines Nissans vorstellen.
> vlt ein Skyline der vor Lauter Muskelmasse nicht laufen kann
> 
> Oder kennst du nen STI S202 und STI 22B


Ist ein auf die Karosserie vom r33 gtr aufgebauter wagen mit verstärktem und getunten s15 motor 550 ps 

ne die kenn ich net weiß nur das ich mit dem sti in grid net driften kann XD


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> ...udn was heißt da lieblos wie ein japaner



Schau dir die Interieurs von wenigstens 90% der japanischen Fahrzeuge an oder die Linienführung der Exterieurs der meisten Japaner, da ensteht bei mir persönlich nicht die Motivation für sowas ggfs. einen sechstelligen Betrag locker zu machen.

Fahrleistungen sind eine wichtige Diszplin aber ein stimmiges Package in dem irgendwie alles stimmt ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber und das findet man leider nur bei den wenigsten Fahrzeugen.

Wie auch immer, wer entsprechend niedrige Anforderungen stellt wird sicherlich ganz schnell fündig. Und ich lass mir halt ein wenig Zeit und schaue was in den nächsten Tagen, Monaten, Jahren so alles erscheint und was dann meinen "harten" Kriterien stand hält..........


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt zum glück hat jeder einen eigenen Geschmack ich hab im Skyline r33 GTR r34 GTR/gtt wie nismo 400r silvia s15 Mitsubishi 3000gt und rx7 meine Traumwagen gefunden die mir perfekt gefallen und so wie se sin bei mir auch bleiben würden und hoffe das du auch noch deinen perfekten Traumwagen findest xD aber brauchst net meinen das ich niedrige Anforderungen hätt


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

nur das Problem dabei ist das kaum ein Serienmäßiger Japaner einen 6Stelligen Betrag kostet

zudem soll man sich beim Fahren ja auf die Straße konzentrieren und nicht immerzu die Mittelkonsole ansehen weshalb mir das Interieur auch relativ egal ist


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> nur das Problem dabei ist das kaum ein Serienmäßiger Japaner einen 6Stelligen Betrag kostet


das stimmt Nissan Skyline als er rauskam warns beim r34er gtr glaub 120000 Euro oder so und des ist des der Mitsubishi 3000gt zb für 100000 glaub hier warns noch mark  hast damals ne richtig geile ausstattung bekommen ledersitze beheizt elektrisch verstellbar und hassu nich gesehn

Naja ich mag innen schlichte wagen sportliche wagen und da is halt da sky perfekt will net da en stück kuh leder dort ne mini bar oder sonst irgnen quatsch

@CeresPK glaub sollten en fred aufmachen : Warum einen Japaner statt Ferarri BMW AUDI Porsche und Lamborghini


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin ja auch stets auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger (auch wenn mein Wagen erst 6 Wochen alt ist). Und momentan tendiere ich in Richtung Carrera S. Gebraucht sind sie recht preiswert neu eher nicht. Aber da ich in den nächsten Tagen wohl nicht die Kohle für einen Neuen habe (105k Euro) und ein Gebrauchter (60k Euro) mich nicht wirklich reizt schaue ich mal weiter, denn so richtig in Zugzwang bin ich ja nicht.......


Mich reizt ja ab und zu der Boxster ein wenig. Denn ein Porsche ist ja eh ein reines funauto, insofern kann man da mit dem Roadster zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: Heizen + offen fahren. Vorausgesetzt, man mag Cabrios, aber im sommer stelle ich mir das schon nett vor, im offenen Porsche über malerische Landstraßen zu düsen und durch alte Dörfer zu cruisen. 

Aber erst mal braucht man die Kohle für sowas, und bei mir dauerts noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mich reizt ja ab und zu der Boxster ein wenig. Denn ein Porsche ist ja eh ein reines funauto, insofern kann man da mit dem Roadster zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: Heizen + offen fahren. Vorausgesetzt, man mag Cabrios, aber im sommer stelle ich mir das schon nett vor, im offenen Porsche über malerische Landstraßen zu düsen und durch alte Dörfer zu cruisen.
> 
> Aber erst mal braucht man die Kohle für sowas, und bei mir dauerts noch ein paar Jahre.




Mh letztens war so einer vor unsrer schule der hat sich angehört als käme der sound durchn loch vom auspuss


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Kennste es Silvia Cabrio???


Das vom S15? Ja, hässliche Schleuder. S14 gefällt mir besser. Wenn du oben ohne mit einem Reiskocher cruisen willst, würde ich aber den Toyota MR2 vorziehen, der ist optisch wirklich schick, bei uns in der Tiefgarage stand mal für längere Zeit einer.

Der Mittelmotor hat wohl so seine Kinderkrankheiten, aber das sollte ja in den Griff zu kriegen sein.
Trotzdem, der Porsche Boxster hat diesen James Dean Flair, da kommen die Japaner nicht ran.

Alternatibve wäre höchsten ein alter Alfa Spider, etwa der rundheck aus der Reifeprüfung, den Dustin Hoffman damals zum Kult machte, oder der erste Fastback ohne Platikspoiler.
Der Spider ist ja quasi eh die Mutter aller Roadster. Die neuen find ich aber nicht gut (Brera Cabrio und GTV Cabrio), nur den alten, der bis '93 oder so gebaut wurde.


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das vom S15? Ja, hässliche Schleuder. S14 gefällt mir besser. Wenn du oben ohne mit einem Reiskocher cruisen willst, würde ich aber den Toyota MR2 vorziehen, der ist optisch wirklich schick, bei uns in der Tiefgarage stand mal für längere Zeit einer.
> 
> Der Mittelmotor hat wohl so seine Kinderkrankheiten, aber das sollte ja in den Griff zu kriegen sein.
> Trotzdem, der Porsche Boxster hat diesen James Dean Flair, da kommen die Japaner nicht ran.
> ...



Solangsam merke ich das ich dich net für meine autos begeistern kann weil du 1. sicher bissl älter bist und 2. überhaupt nicht nur autos ganz andre genres magst


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Solangsam merke ich das ich dich net für meine autos begeistern kann weil du 1. sicher bissl älter bist und 2. überhaupt nicht nur autos ganz andre genres magst


Den hinteren Teil versteh ich nicht so ganz, aber ja, ich bin vermutlich etwas älter und was Autos angeht nicht so der Fast&Furious-Typ. Ich mag halt Autos mit Charisma und Geschichte. Leistungsdaten, Herkunft oder Wert sind mir nicht so wichtig.

Ich finde z.B. einen Fiat 500 auf seine Weise genau so klasse wie den Nisan GTR. Beides tolle Autos für ihren Zweck, das eine ein südländischer kleiner Stadtflitzer, das andere ein toller japanischer Sportbolide, beide auf ihre Art schön. 

Deswegen muss ich immer schmunzeln wenn ich hier im Thread manche Autovergleiche oder diskussionen lese.
Die meisten Autos sind auf ihre Art schön, gibt nur ganz wenige deren Anblick keiner braucht (Fiat Multipla )

Edit: Wobei der Veilside RX7 aus Tokio Drift echt nett ist.


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Den hinteren Teil versteh ich nicht so ganz, aber ja, ich bin vermutlich etwas älter und was Autos angeht nicht so der Fast&Furious-Typ. Ich mag halt Autos mit Charisma und Geschichte. Leistungsdaten, Herkunft oder Wert sind mir nicht so wichtig.
> 
> Ich finde z.B. einen Fiat 500 auf seine Weise genau so klasse wie den Nisan GTR. Beides tolle Autos für ihren Zweck, das eine ein südländischer kleiner Stadtflitzer, das andere ein toller japanischer Sportbolide, beide auf ihre Art schön.
> 
> ...


Wobei die Skylines ham auch ne lange geschichte .

Und naja ich bin auch net so der fast and the furious typ ich bin eher en Einox Tuning typ xD

EDIT: den GTR finde ich net so schön mir gefällt des arg runde net und ich find das immer mehr autos immer ähnlicher werden


----------



## Benne123 (20. Mai 2009)

Bald fahren wir mir runden Untertellern durch die Gegend, wenn die Autos noch weiter ins rundliche gehen 

Deshalb mag ich die alten Autos lieber. Diese Ecken und Kanten


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Bald fahren wir mir runden Untertellern durch die Gegend, wenn die Autos noch weiter ins rundliche gehen
> 
> Deshalb mag ich die alten Autos lieber. Diese Ecken und Kanten


xDDD Meine meinung was mir auch gefällt der Klassische Charger der neue SR-T8 is ********


----------



## Benne123 (20. Mai 2009)

Die kommt auch ganz gut :
http://www.fantasycars.com/derek/cars/images/dodge/gtsr_5.jpg

Die Viper GTS-R hat schon was mit dem schönen Flügel dahinten drauf


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Benne123 schrieb:


> Die kommt auch ganz gut :
> http://www.fantasycars.com/derek/cars/images/dodge/gtsr_5.jpg
> 
> Die Viper GTS-R hat schon was mit dem schönen Flügel dahinten drauf


DIe VIper hat auch potenzial die gefällt mir auch sehr aber net wegen spoiler vom design her ein unikat


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Wobei die Skylines ham auch ne lange geschichte .
> 
> Und naja ich bin auch net so der fast and the furious typ ich bin eher en Einox Tuning typ xD
> 
> EDIT: den GTR finde ich net so schön mir gefällt des arg runde net und *ich find das immer mehr autos immer ähnlicher werden*



finde ich gar nicht wenn ich mir so die Japanischen Limousinen der 90er so ansehe sieht man bis auf die Logos kaum Unterschiede


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> finde ich gar nicht wenn ich mir so die Japanischen Limousinen der 90er so ansehe sieht man bis auf die Logos kaum Unterschiede


Ich finde erst ma keinen Zusammenhang zum zitierten


----------



## DanielX (20. Mai 2009)

Gerade frisch TÜV und AU bekommen, schön wenn man das hinter sich hat.


----------



## Benne123 (20. Mai 2009)

Jap, da muss ich bald auch mit meinem Moped hin..
Iwie immer ne Erleichterung, wenn der TüV sagt, alles ok


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Tüv ist bestimmt eine erfindung der frauen


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ich finde erst ma keinen Zusammenhang zum zitierten


ähhm OK 

Ich meinte das sich die Japanischen Autos der 90er fast wie ein Ei dem anderen glichen


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ähhm OK
> 
> Ich meinte das sich die Japanischen Autos der 90er fast wie ein Ei dem anderen glichen


Welche zum beispiel??? findich net oder schaut der r33 aus wien silvia???


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

nicht bei den Sportlern.
Ich meine bei den Ottonormal Limos.
etwa der Lancer sah dem Impreza GL ähnlich
Es gibt auch noch bessere Beispiele mir fällt nur gerade keins ein


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> nicht bei den Sportlern.
> Ich meine bei den Ottonormal Limos.
> etwa der Lancer sah dem Impreza GL ähnlich
> Es gibt auch noch bessere Beispiele mir fällt nur gerade keins ein


Ach des gibts in D aber auhc


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Deb civi aus NFS UG 1 der sieht von hinten auch bmw ähnlich


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Deb civi aus NFS UG 1 der sieht von hinten auch bmw ähnlich



OK wie du meinst


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ihn immer damit verwechselt xD  gibt auch nen lexus der wie en 3er aussieht ka welche serie


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

IS vieleicht?


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

ja denke schon der is300 zb hat ähnlichkeiten aber die firmen ghören ja untereinander immer öfter zam da is des kein wunder


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> ja denke schon der is300 zb hat ähnlichkeiten aber die firmen ghören ja untereinander immer öfter zam da is des kein wunder



Lexus ist da aber ein ganz spezieller Kandidat, die haben in den 90ern deutsche Nobelfahrzeuge nachgeäfft bis zum geht nicht mehr. Einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

ja dafür werden sie jetzt von aktuellen deutschen nachgeäfft


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

JA lexus is dochvon toyota


----------



## CeresPK (20. Mai 2009)

ja ist ne Tochter von Toyota.


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

wusst ichs


----------



## Fabian (20. Mai 2009)

Da fährt letztens ein Asiatisches Auto bei uns auf den Edeka Parkplatz,ich komm aus dem Edeka und sehe nur das Heck.
Von den stufen her sah er fast genauso aus wie ein 1er...

EDIT:Hyundai I30 isses


----------



## N1lle (20. Mai 2009)

ach bis vor dem moment als ich hyundai gelesn hab hab ich vergessn das es die marke gibt


----------



## Zoon (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin ja auch stets auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger (auch wenn mein Wagen erst 6 Wochen alt ist). Und momentan tendiere ich in Richtung Carrera S. Gebraucht sind sie recht preiswert neu eher nicht. Aber da ich in den nächsten Tagen wohl nicht die Kohle für einen Neuen habe (105k Euro) und ein Gebrauchter (60k Euro) mich nicht wirklich reizt schaue ich mal weiter, denn so richtig in Zugzwang bin ich ja nicht.......



Was Durchsichten, Inpektionen etc bei Porsche kosten weißt du aber? ...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> würde ich aber den Toyota MR2 vorziehen, der ist optisch wirklich schick, bei uns in der Tiefgarage stand mal für längere Zeit einer.



Der alte MR2 ist aber richtig giftig, Mittelmotorsportler, nix für Anfänger, einzige Fahrhilfe ABS und das wars, haben sich schon genug Leute mit dem Teil überschätzt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lexus ist da aber ein ganz spezieller Kandidat, die haben in den 90ern deutsche Nobelfahrzeuge nachgeäfft bis zum geht nicht mehr. Einfach nur peinlich.



Guck dir mal die neue E Klasse an, der neue Lexus von Mercedes


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Was Durchsichten, Inpektionen etc bei Porsche kosten weißt du aber? ...



Das weiß ich. Und ich bin froh das sie nicht so auf die Sch***e hauen wie andere Sportwagenhersteller. Selbst ein Nissan GTR ist dagegen ein mega Kostenrisiko.



Zoon schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die neue E Klasse an, der neue Lexus von Mercedes



Damit hast du recht und das ist an Peinlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Denn ich hasse nichts mehr als billige Fakes. Schon erschreckend wenn deutsche Hersteller auf so ein extrem niedriges Niveau sinken wie Japaner .
Aber wenigstens können sich die meisten deutschen Hersteller noch rühmen die technischen Kopiervorlagen zu liefern, ist ja auch was  .


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schon erschreckend wenn deutsche Hersteller auf so ein extrem niedriges Niveau sinken wie Japaner .


Sowas brauchste net bringen ist ok du magst keine Japanischen Wagen aber so runtermachen brauchst se net, die Japaner haben wenigstens eine Arbeitsmoral und ich glaub du hast keine Ahnung wie ein Nissan Skyline r34 qualitativ gebaut ist, oder wie andere Wagen gebaut sind aber naja da schaut ma mal in Google und liest ein was Negatives von so nem Bmw oder sonstwas Fetishisten und glaubts sofort.

Ach und schonmal dran gedacht das Lexus Lizenzbau von Mercedes ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Sowas brauchste net bringen ist ok du magst keine Japanischen Wagen aber so runtermachen brauchst se net,



Ich rede nur nichts schön, wenn der Tag X irgendwann kommt an dem japanische Fabrikate mal spürbar den Benchmark in allen Disziplinen setzen, bin ich der Erste der sich ein solches Fahrzeug kauft. Aber solange primär schlechte "Replikas" über den Preis verkauft werden habe ich nicht viel dafür übrig (und das ist schon aufgerundet).



N1lle schrieb:


> Ach und schonmal dran gedacht das Lexus Lizenzbau von Mercedes ist.



Wenns wenigstens so wäre. Aber die klauen sich bei Lexus aus der deutschen Palette was ihnen in den Kram paßt. Das ist selbst für einen Volumenhersteller mehr als peinlich. Für einen möchtegern Premiumhersteller ist das unterste Schublade.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Mai 2009)

OK welche Baureihe von Lexus klaut jetzt extrem von Deutschen Herstellern?
mir fällt da gerade keine ein!


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenns wenigstens so wäre. Aber die klauen sich bei Lexus aus der deutschen Palette was ihnen in den Kram paßt. Das ist selbst für einen Volumenhersteller mehr als peinlich. Für einen möchtegern Premiumhersteller ist das unterste Schublade.


Wie ich schon sagte Lexus ist Lizenzbau von Mercedes wie es Ssang Yong mal war

Und noch mal schlechte Replikas xD schau dir den Mitsubishi 3000gt an egal welche Version für den Preis damals hast du in Deutschland mit der Ausstattung nix bekommen und Probleme mitn Motor oder sonst was gabs eigentlich auch nicht und gibts heute auch noch nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> OK welche Baureihe von Lexus klaut jetzt extrem von Deutschen Herstellern?
> mir fällt da gerade keine ein!



Der alte LS430 ist dem W140 wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten. Der IS200 war ein in allen Belangen nachgebauter E46, mit den Merkmalen 2 Liter Reihensechszylinder (sowas baute damals nur noch BMW), ultra kurzer Überhang vorne, Radstand annähernd identisch, ... . Der GS sah aus wie eine E-Klasse und der SC430 war offensichtlich eine Mix aus altem SL und mit dem Hardtop des ersten SLK, zudem spürte man schon auf den ersten Metern das das Fahrgefühl 1:1 dem alten SL entsprach. Die konnten halt keinen neuen faken, da er zum Erscheinungstermin des SC noch nicht verfügbar war, sprich die Kopiervorlage war nicht greifbar. Der hammer an Replikawut drückte sich im RX aus, erst sah er aus wie eine ML Klasse, als dann der X5 in den USA einschlug wie eine Bombe sah lustigerweise die nächste Generation extrem X5ig aus. Stichwort Fähnchen im Wind. Und so kann man die Liste beliebig fortführen.

@N1lle,

das höre ich zum ersten mal das BMW, Mercedes oder Audi einem Nachbau von Lexus zugestimmt hätte, poste doch mal einen Link der das belegt  .



N1lle schrieb:


> Und noch mal schlechte Replikas xD schau dir den Mitsubishi 3000gt an egal welche Version für den Preis damals hast du in Deutschland mit der Ausstattung nix bekommen und Probleme mitn Motor oder sonst was gabs eigentlich auch nicht und gibts heute auch noch nicht.



Ich sag ja die definieren sich nicht durch ein gutes Package sondern durch billige Preise. Und so finden sie auch genau das passende Klientel, welches ohnehin mehr nach dem Preis als nach der Qualität kauft.
Wie sagt man so schön: "Man bekommt immer soviel wie man dafür bezahlt hat". Und das trifft bei japanischen Autos mal mehr als extrem zu. Mir persönlich ist es ja eigentlich relativ Latte aber wenn man sowas noch versucht schön zu reden dann kommt auch mir die Galle hoch.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Mai 2009)

hmm jetzt fängst du wie ich gestern an Ausgelaufene Modelle aufzuzählen und da meintest du das man sich schon eher auf aktuelle Modelle beziehen sollte.
Und da finde ich das kein Lexus eine "Kopie" eines Deutschen ist.
Und wenn man es so sieht haben die Deutschen die "Bauform" des SUVs auch nur geklaut.
Denn einer der ersten (Ich glaube es war sogar der erste mit dieser Bauform) SUVs war ein Japaner.
Darfst mal raten was 

Es gibt aber auch Marken die Eindeutig zu viel für das Gebotene Verlangen und da fallen mir komischerweiße gerade nur deutsche Autos ein


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sag ja die definieren sich nicht durch ein gutes Package sondern durch billige Preise. Und so finden sie auch genau das passende Klientel, welches ohnehin mehr nach dem Preis als nach der Qualität kauft.
> Wie sagt man so schön: "Man bekommt immer soviel wie man dafür bezahlt hat". Und das trifft bei japanischen Autos mal mehr als extrem zu. Mir persönlich ist es ja eigentlich relativ Latte aber wenn man sowas noch versucht schön zu reden dann kommt auch mir die Galle hoch.




Hast du auch bei dem Leistungs / Platz Verhältnis auch die Razidulbeschleunigung der Penenullebene berücksichtig?


----------



## CeresPK (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ich rede es nicht schön der 3000t hat ein super Package einen guten Motor und sieht gut aus und außerdem bombt er dein Spielzeugporsche weg du bist wohl so ein fanatiker der meint alles was unter dem Preis ist ist ******** is toll wenn du nen Bildschirm für 900 euro kaufst und ich den selben für 450 dann sagste sicher auch das meiner en scheiss ist


OK jetzt wirds fieß


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ich rede es nicht schön der 3000t hat ein super Package einen guten Motor und sieht gut aus und außerdem bombt er dein Spielzeugporsche weg du bist wohl so ein fanatiker der meint alles was unter dem Preis ist ist ******** is toll wenn du nen Bildschirm für 900 euro kaufst und ich den selben für 450 dann sagste sicher auch das meiner en scheiss ist
> 
> Hast du auch bei dem Leistungs / Platz Verhältnis auch die Razidulbeschleunigung der Penenullebene berücksichtig?



Persönlich angreifen musst du hier niemanden. Eine Diskussion kann man auch gepflegt führen und seine Standpunkte verteidigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> hmm jetzt fängst du wie ich gestern an Ausgelaufene Modelle aufzuzählen und da meintest du das man sich schon eher auf aktuelle Modelle beziehen sollte.
> Und da finde ich das kein Lexus eine "Kopie" eines Deutschen ist.
> Und wenn man es so sieht haben die Deutschen die "Bauform" des SUVs auch nur geklaut.
> Denn einer der ersten (Ich glaube es war sogar der erste mit dieser Bauform) SUVs war ein Japaner.
> Darfst mal raten was



Es war nun mal in den Neunzigern bzw. bis vor wenigen jahren so das Lexus sich auf perverseste Art bei "uns" bediente. heute sind sie ein wenig subtiler und verwenden nur noch Still-Anleihen. Das genügt dann um den unaufmerksamen Beobachter hinters Licht zu führen.

Im übrigen sollte man den Unterschied zwischen einem SUV und einem Geländewagen kennen. Des weiteren spreche ich aber nicht von Fahrzeugkonzepten (Limousine, Cabrio, SUV) sondern von konkreten Modellen welche nachgeäfft wurden und werden.



CeresPK schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Marken die Eindeutig zu viel für das Gebotene Verlangen und da fallen mir komischerweiße gerade nur deutsche Autos ein



Machs mal konkreter ?!



			
				N1lle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede es nicht schön der 3000t hat ein super Package einen guten Motor und sieht gut aus und außerdem bombt er dein Spielzeugporsche weg du bist wohl so ein fanatiker der meint alles was unter dem Preis ist ist ******** is toll wenn du nen Bildschirm für 900 euro kaufst und ich den selben für 450 dann sagste sicher auch das meiner en scheiss ist



Schade das du offensichtlich gar nicht verstehst was ich mit Package meine. Unter einem guten Package verstehe ich ein Auto welches von innen und aussen sehr gut aussieht, im Detail gut verarbeitet ist, eine gute Materialauswahl verwendet, interessante Motoren bietet, passende Fahrleistungen bietet, etwas eigenständiges hat und einen gewissen Bezug zwischen dem Gebotentenem und dem Preis hat.
Und wie gesagt, mehr als ein oder zwei Unterpunkte wirst du bei den wenigsten Japanern finden.

Wie gesagt es gibt genug Leute die wenig wert auf Details und Qualität legen, die können sich ja ruhig kaufen was sie wollen. Ist mir Latte. Aber ich erwarte eben mehr. Da ich eher ein Auto-"Freak" bin. Und nicht nur von A nach B will.

Wenn du aber glaubst das es mich auch nur im geringsten triffst wenn du mein Fahrzeug beleidigst, dann ourtest du dich definitiv nicht als Menschenkenner  .
Mein Wägelchen war für MICH das beste Package bis 35.000 Euro. Und da ich nicht über meinen Verhältnissen leben möchte weiß ich eben wo jeweils mein Preislimit steht. Dieses mal waren es 35k, beim nächsten mal wollte ich zwischen 60k und 100k ausgeben. Aber halt nicht für irgendwas sondern für ein in meinen Augen "perfektes" Package.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Machs mal konkreter ?!


Porsche BMW Mercedes (kann soweit ich weiß net ordentlich die Bremsen machen oder gehts mittlerweile wieder xD) und sonstiges.

Ach weißte schon was ne Razidulbeschleunigung auf der Penenulleben ist??


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schade das du offensichtlich gar nicht verstehst was ich mit Package meine. Unter einem guten Package verstehe ich ein Auto welches von innen und aussen sehr gut aussieht, im Detail gut verarbeitet ist, eine gute Materialauswahl verwendet, interessante Motoren bietet, passende Fahrleistungen bietet, etwas eigenständiges hat und einen gewissen Bezug zwischen dem Gebotentenem und dem Preis hat.
> Und wie gesagt, mehr als ein oder zwei Unterpunkte wirst du bei den wenigsten Japanern finden.
> 
> Wie gesagt es gibt genug Leute die wenig wert auf Details und Qualität legen, die können sich ja ruhig kaufen was sie wollen. Ist mir Latte. Aber ich erwarte eben mehr. Da ich eher ein Auto-"Freak" bin. Und nicht nur von A nach B will.
> ...



Dann aktzeptier mal das Japaner in meinen Augen die perfekten Fahrzeuge sind und du brauchst sie nicht als qualitativ minderwertig dahinstellen oder schlicht, lieblos oder sonstwas weil sie es nicht sind. Dort sind die Lohnkosten einfach nicht so hoch deswegen sind sie billiger und Motoren gibts auch genug und Japaner gehören zu den besten tuning Cars Optisch wie Leistungsmäßig und es ist deine meinung und meine meinung ist das Gegenteil aber Japaner sind nicht Qualitativ minderwertig


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Dann aktzeptier mal das Japaner in meinen Augen die perfekten Fahrzeuge sind und du brauchst sie nicht als qualitativ minderwertig dahinstellen oder schlicht, lieblos oder sonstwas weil sie es nicht sind. Dort sind die Lohnkosten einfach nicht so hoch deswegen sind sie billiger und Motoren gibts auch genug und Japaner gehören zu den besten tuning Cars Optisch wie Leistungsmäßig und es ist deine meinung und meine meinung ist das Gegenteil aber Japaner sind nicht Qualitativ minderwertig


 
Ich fahe seit Jahren Toyota und bin noch nie außerhalb der Inspektion in der Werkstatt gewesen.
Bei meinem Corolla Verso klappert nichts und der ist sehr gut verarbeitet.
Nach einigen Autos aus Wolfsburg habe ich endlich eine Marke gefunden, die die Autos baut, die ich als sehr gut bezeichnen würde.
Und so viel günstiger als deutsche Autos ist Toyota auch nicht.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Aber Toyota ist nich minderer Qualität das sind eigentlich fast keine Japaner und jedes auto hat irgendwo ne kleine Macke aber so wie Itpassion das immer Argumentiert hat bin ich davon ausgegangen das er Japanische Wagen als Autos für arme ansieht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Aber Toyota ist nich minderer Qualität das sind eigentlich fast keine Japaner und jedes auto hat irgendwo ne kleine Macke aber so wie Itpassion das immer Argumentiert hat bin ich davon ausgegangen das er Japanische Wagen als Autos für arme ansieht.


 
Natürlich ist Toyota nicht schlechter als VW oder Mercedes. Es kommt immer darauf an, welches Logo man auf der Motorhaube haben will und wenn itpassion halt etwas mehr bezahlen will, damit er ein deutsches Logo hat, dann lass ihn halt.
Wenn er mal mit Elektronikprobleme am Seitenstreifen steht, rufe ich gerne für ihn den Abschleppdienst an.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Toyota nicht schlechter als VW oder Mercedes. Es kommt immer darauf an, welches Logo man auf der Motorhaube haben will und wenn itpassion halt etwas mehr bezahlen will, damit er ein deutsches Logo hat, dann lass ihn halt.
> Wenn er mal mit Elektronikprobleme am Seitenstreifen steht, rufe ich gerne für ihn den Abschleppdienst an.


xD in meinem Bekanntenkreis sowie in der tuning werkstatt wo ich mal gearbeitet hatte gabs nie probleme mit Japanern und mit den Japanischen sportwagen erst recht net und ich find sie gut designed


----------



## johnnyGT (21. Mai 2009)

jetz hört doch mal auf!-Japaner gut Deutsche gut!!!
jedes hat seine Vor- und Nachteile!


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Ok lasst uns über muscle cars reden


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> jetz hört doch mal auf!-Japaner gut Deutsche gut!!!
> jedes hat seine Vor- und Nachteile!


 
Ich kenne auch genügend Leute, die Fiat oder nen Franzosen fahen und ebenfalls zufrieden sind.
Mein Nachbar fährt Hyundai und der bleibt auch nur noch 3mal im Monat liegen.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch genügend Leute, die Fiat oder nen Franzosen fahen und ebenfalls zufrieden sind.
> Mein Nachbar fährt Hyundai und der bleibt auch nur noch 3mal im Monat liegen.




Ja mein Vater hat nen Peugeot 206 sw Quicksilver Edition sehr schöns Auto aber nix für mich ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn er mal mit Elektronikprobleme am Seitenstreifen steht, rufe ich gerne für ihn den Abschleppdienst an.



Ich fahre seit 14 Jahren fast ausschliesslich deutsche Autos (nur ein Jahr Skoda) und bin noch nie liegen geblieben.
Das Wort Qualität wird in diesem Diskussionszusammenhang gerne falsch interpretiert. Ich beachte es als keine besondere Eigenschaft das ein Auto fahren kann, sprich funktioniert. Sondern als Qualitativ hochwertig bezeichne ich hochwertige Materialien, detailverliebte Verarbeitung und Lösungen die nicht aussehen wie im Hobbykeller selbst gebastelt.

@N1lle,

du hast recht, ich sehe japanische Autos als die billige Lösung wenn das Portemonnaie nicht mehr hergibt. Denn die wenigsten Leute die ich kenne welche richtig Geld verdienen schauen solche Autos auch nur mit dem Allerwertesten an. Z.B. fahren unsere Ingenieure BMW und Volvo, im Sekretariat hingegen gibts einen Mazda 6, einen Toyota irgendwas und noch irgendeinen Citröen. Wenn da nicht der Preis in irgendeiner Form ein Faktor war, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Verstehe das jetzt nicht als Wertung, ist aber die Wahrheit.

Wenn es dir gefällt ist das mehr als OK. Aber wenn du Vergleiche anstellst und den Preis ein wenig in den Hintergrund stellst, dann wird es verdammst schwer an europäischen Fabrikaten vorbei zu kommen. Selbiges gilt in der Regel für neue Technologien, die findet man meist bei europäischen Autos zu erst.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es dir gefällt ist das mehr als OK. Aber wenn du Vergleiche anstellst und den Preis ein wenig in den Hintergrund stellst, dann wird es verdammst schwer an europäischen Fabrikaten vorbei zu kommen. Selbiges gilt in der Regel für neue Technologien, die findet man meist bei europäischen Autos zu erst.


 
Für innovative Technologien halte ich aber nicht nur irgendwelchen elektronischen Krempel, den die Autoindustrie unbedingt den Kunden als nicht mehr verzichtbar verkaufen will. Ich muss nur an Mercedes ABC System denken oder die Luftfederung, die auch nicht unbedingt entscheident ist.
Ganz zu schweigen von irgendwelchen extremen Verbundlenkern oder Multilenkern. Das Zeugs kostet nur Geld und man merkt keinen Unterschied.
Innovative Techniken sind für mich spritsparende Maßnahmen, Hybridtechnik und wirksame Katalysatoren.
Wo sind denn die Deutschen im Hybrid Sektor?
Wer hat die zukaufbaren Dieselfilter für ältere Fahrzeuge gebaut, die nichts bringen und überflüssig sind?

Ums Image geht es mir nicht, über diese Hürde bin ich inzwischen gesprungen und sehe Autofahren nur noch als Mittel um Orte zu erreichen.

Du solltst vielleicht auch mal die Image Brille ablegen und schauen, was wirklich unterm Blechkleid steckt.


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2009)

hm wenn du top modelle von japsen autos hernimmst der mazda 6 oder mitsubishi lancer is top verarbeitet find ich.

wenn man innovative technik sucht gug ma mazda´s RX8 wankel wasserstoff an des is a intressantes testobjekt


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hm wenn du top modelle von japsen autos hernimmst der mazda 6 oder mitsubishi lancer is top verarbeitet find ich.


 
Absolut richtig.
Ich arbeite seit vielen Jahren in der automobilen Zulieferindustrie und kann bestätigen, dass die meisten Bauteile für die Autos von heute aus der gleichen Produktion stammen, bzw. aus den selben Materialen hergestellt werden.
Meine Firma produziert Teile für Opel, Merdeces, VW, Ford, Toyota, Mazda, Renault und auch für Dacia.

@itpassion:
lass mich mal deinen Scirocco auseinander nehmen, dann zeige ich dir daraus rund 100-200 verschiedene Teile, die meine Firma für VW herstellt und in deinem Auto verbaut sind.
Die gleichen Teile sind aber auch in Mercedes, Ford, Toyota und selbst in Dacia verbaut.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 14 Jahren fast ausschliesslich deutsche Autos (nur ein Jahr Skoda) und bin noch nie liegen geblieben.
> Das Wort Qualität wird in diesem Diskussionszusammenhang gerne falsch interpretiert. Ich beachte es als keine besondere Eigenschaft das ein Auto fahren kann, sprich funktioniert. Sondern als Qualitativ hochwertig bezeichne ich hochwertige Materialien, detailverliebte Verarbeitung und Lösungen die nicht aussehen wie im Hobbykeller selbst gebastelt.
> 
> @N1lle,
> ...




Ja wie würde es auch ausschaun wenn eure Ingeneure nen Skyline fahren würden, also bist du so einer der sich als was besseres fühlt. 

Was ist mit der Toyota Hybrid Technik???

Edit: und für den ersten Teil gehörst du geschlagen wusste garnet das die Teuerbezahlten Ingeneure und sonstwas die am Skyline gearbeitet haben Hobbybastler sind du interpretierst hier einiges falsch denn ich denk auch das du von Autos nicht allzu viel weißt höchstens wie man es startet tankt und in die Werkstatt fährt die eim die Reifen wechseln und entschuldige das das ein bisschen aggressiv rüberkommt aber in meinen Augen bist du im falschen Thread


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Toyota Hybrid Technik???


 
Warte mal auf die nächste Batterie Generation, dann ist Hybrid in aller Munde und alle anderen gucken in die Röhre.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warte mal auf die nächste Batterie Generation, dann ist Hybrid in aller Munde und alle anderen gucken in die Röhre.




Ich bleib bei meim Skyline

und noch an Itpassion: ich frage mich überhaupt ob du jemals näher als 10 meter an einem Japaner warst


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meim Skyline


 
Solche Autos gehören in 20 Jahren ins Museum, aber nicht mehr auf die Straße.
Alles andere, was dann mehr als 4 Liter verbraucht, gehört verschrottet.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solche Autos gehören in 20 Jahren ins Museum, aber nicht mehr auf die Straße.
> Alles andere, was dann mehr als 4 Liter verbraucht, gehört verschrottet.



Junge ich will einen Sportler des is des deswegen gefällt mir die welt bald nicht mehr weil sie im Wandel ist und hätten früher die leute schon auf den Verbrauch geachtet dann wären wir net soweit aber solange es ein tropfen benzin gibt wird auch kräftig gas gegeben

Was ich noch zusetzen will ich will dieses fahrzeug auch net im Straßenverkehr bewegen sondern auf der Rennstrecke für normalen verkehr möcht ich ein normale Fahrzeug des wenig verbraucht


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Junge ich will einen Sportler des is des deswegen gefällt mir die welt bald nicht mehr weil sie im Wandel ist und hätten früher die leute schon auf den Verbrauch geachtet dann wären wir net soweit aber solange es ein tropfen benzin gibt wird auch kräftig gas gegeben


 
Ich habe aber keine Lust, dass meine Kinder bei einem möglichen 3 Weltkrieg dabei sind, nur weil einige Knallfrösche meinen, Erdölfelder besetzen zu müssen oder um Eisenerz zu streiten.
Wenn wir es nicht jetzt schaffen, uns vom Öl zu trennen und was anderes entwickeln, wann dann?



N1lle schrieb:


> Was ich noch zusetzen will ich will dieses fahrzeug auch net im Straßenverkehr bewegen sondern auf der Rennstrecke für normalen verkehr möcht ich ein normale Fahrzeug des wenig verbraucht


 
Ja genau, ich will auch meinen eigenen Hubschrauber haben, aber wenn meine Tochter einen neuen Schulranzen braucht, dann muss der Heli warten.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe aber keine Lust, dass meine Kinder bei einem möglichen 3 Weltkrieg dabei sind, nur weil einige Knallfrösche meinen, Erdölfelder besetzen zu müssen oder um Eisenerz zu streiten.
> Wenn wir es nicht jetzt schaffen, uns vom Öl zu trennen und was anderes entwickeln, wann dann?
> 
> 
> ...




Hast schon recht aber diese welt ist nun mal so die großen dummen gehts nur ums geld und öl und wir viele müssen uns nach ein paar wenige richten


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Hast schon recht aber diese welt ist nun mal so die großen dummen gehts nur ums geld und öl und wir viele müssen uns nach ein paar wenige richten


 
Dann wirds dringend Zeit, dass sich eine andere Ideologie durchsetzt.
Man schaut sich doch nur die Banken an, die verursachen die Probleme, die uns jetzt beschäftigen und was ist daraus geworden?
Die fangen schon wieder genauso an wie zuvor. Also nichts dazu gelernt.
Logische Konsequenz daraus ist, dass sie komplett entsorgt werden.
Der Run auf Qurtalszahlen und Rendite muss endlich wieder aufhören und einer planbaren Zielsetzung weichen.
Politiker, die nach ihrer Regierungszeit in die privatwirtschaft wechseln wollen, zu diesen Firmen hin, mit denen sie während ihrer Regierungszeit zu tun hatten, sollte man das verbieten.
Wie viele Grüne und SPDler sind denn nach Schröder in die Phramaindustrie gegangen?
Bei der Gesundheitsreform, die die zu tragen hatten, kein Wunder, dass sie dort mit offenen Armen empfangen wurden.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann wirds dringend Zeit, dass sich eine andere Ideologie durchsetzt.
> Man schaut sich doch nur die Banken an, die verursachen die Probleme, die uns jetzt beschäftigen und was ist daraus geworden?
> Die fangen schon wieder genauso an wie zuvor. Also nichts dazu gelernt.
> Logische Konsequenz daraus ist, dass sie komplett entsorgt werden.
> ...





wir sind im Offtopic aber ich stimme zu


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> und noch an Itpassion: ich frage mich überhaupt ob du jemals näher als 10 meter an einem Japaner warst



Ich bin diverse Mazdas, Lexus & Co probe gefahren aber spätestens nach 10 Minuten konnten mich diese Blender nicht mehr begeistern.

@Hybrid,

es ist müssig zu erwähnen welcher Hersteller als erstes ein Hybridfahrzeug in Serie produziert hat. Aber was viel schlimmer ist, ist der in Wahrheit negative Effekt von Hybridfahrzeugen für die Umwelt und die verzerrte Darstellung in den Medien. Greepeace z.B. sagt das über 90% des Spareffekts beim Prius vom Fahrer abhängig sind und nicht von der Technik. insofern ist die Hybridtechnik in der heutigen Form für mich nur ein reines Verarschungsprodukt. Gott sei Dank fallen darauf weltweit nur ein paar Leute rein aber ich befürchte es werden in Zukunft mehr werden.

Egal, die Japn-Diskussion ist müssig. Die meisten Fahrer von sowas neigen dazu über diverse Unzulänglichkeiten hinweg zu sehen, ich kann das leider nicht. Insofern ist es wie schon vor x Beiträgen erwähnt, jeder soll das kaufen was er mag, peinlich wird es erst wenn man x-fache Testverlierer schön redet.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> wir sind im Offtopic aber ich stimme zu


 
Weiß ich, musste aber mal gesagt werden.
Ich mache mir halt Gedanken, was aus meinen Kindern wird, wenn sie Erwachsen sind und auch noch eine lebenswerte Umwelt und Bedingungen haben wollen.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin diverse Mazdas, Lexus & Co probe gefahren aber spätestens nach 10 Minuten konnten mich diese Blender nicht mehr begeistern.
> 
> @Hybrid,
> 
> ...



Sag noch einmal das Leute über diverse sachen hinweg sehn weil nur weil du  ***** des net magst muss des net für die ganze welt sein manche frauen mögen kleinere manche größere manche was ganz andres aber du egoist denkst alle müssen so denken wie du ....


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Sag noch einmal das Leute über diverse sachen hinweg sehn weil nur weil du  ***** des net magst muss des net für die ganze welt sein manche frauen mögen kleinere manche größere manche was ganz andres aber du egoist denkst alle müssen so denken wie du ....



Verstehen ist irgendwie nicht deine Pradedisziplin oder?
Million von Autofahreren ist es vollkommen egal ob das Design harmonisch, die Materialien zusammenpassen oder die Technik einigermassen auf der Höhe der Zeit ist. Ich bin Autofreak und lege da schon eher einen gesteigerten Wert drauf.

Somit kann die erste Gruppe problemlos bei diversen koreansichen, japanischen und sonstigen Herstellern fündig werden. 
Ich leider nicht. Ich beneide sogar so Leute die sich einen Nissan 370Z kaufen und voller Freude damit rumfahren können während ich in diesem Auto nur das minderwertige Cockpit sehe und das schrottige Navi. Und nach 5 Minuten froh bin wenn ich aus dem Ding wieder aussteigen kann, da ich dem nichts abgewinnen kann.

Find dich damit ab Perfektion ist schwer zu finden und in Asien fast gar nicht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin diverse Mazdas, Lexus & Co probe gefahren aber spätestens nach 10 Minuten konnten mich diese Blender nicht mehr begeistern.
> 
> @Hybrid,
> 
> ...


 
Wo verlieren denn Japaner ständig Tests?
In Autobild etwa?
Mein Auto ist super und ich wüsste nicht, was mir ein vergleichbarer Mercedes, Audi oder VW bieten könnte, sofern man sagen muss, dass es von Mercedes und Audi nichts verlgeichbares gibt und der VW Van ist mir zu teuer und zu schlecht im Fahrwerk.
VW braucht ja ESP, damit die Dinger überhaupt berechenbar sind. Ich bin schon Autos gefahren, die noch nicht mal Servolenkung hatten und auch dort keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Verstehen ist irgendwie nicht deine Pradedisziplin oder?
> Million von Autofahreren ist es vollkommen egal ob das Design harmonisch, die Materialien zusammenpassen oder die Technik einigermassen auf der Höhe der Zeit ist. Ich bin Autofreak und lege da schon eher einen gesteigerten Wert drauf.
> 
> Somit kann die erste Gruppe problemlos bei diversen koreansichen, japanischen und sonstigen Herstellern fündig werden.
> ...




Du verstehst net für dich is es da schlecht zu finden du bist wahrscheinlich so ein kandidat der immer zum holen für ausgleichsgewichte für die wasserwaage geschickt worden ist du verstehst net das das was du perfektion nennst nicht für alle perfektion ist perfektion ist für mich der nissan skyline r34 gtr z tune für dich eben nicht und des is mir scheißegal aber wenndes net kapierst selbst schuld aber erwarte net das die ganze welt denkt wie du!!!


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> ....  aber erwarte net das die ganze welt denkt wie du!!!


 
Dann wären wir alles Banker, die fette Kisten fahren und die Umwelt nur ein Mittel zur Steigerung von Rendite ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> Du verstehst net für dich is es da schlecht zu finden du bist wahrscheinlich so ein kandidat der immer zum holen für ausgleichsgewichte für die wasserwaage geschickt worden ist



Ich bin seit 2003 Ausbilder und du?
Und da ich nicht auf dem Bau arbeite verarschen wir Azubis mit anderen Gags  .



N1lle schrieb:


> du verstehst net das das was du perfektion nennst nicht für alle perfektion ist perfektion ist für mich der nissan skyline r34 gtr z tune für dich eben nicht und des is mir scheißegal aber wenndes net kapierst selbst schuld aber erwarte net das die ganze welt denkt wie du!!!



Ich erwarte nicht das alle denken wie ich. Aber du würdest dir keinen Zacken aus der Krone brechen wenn du zugibst das ein Skyline von innen auf Dixiklo Niveau ist. Aber das es dich einfach nicht interessiert.

Wie erwähnt wir ticken da anders. Dir reichen ein paar Eigenschaften, ich will sie alle.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann wären wir alles Banker, die fette Kisten fahren und die Umwelt nur ein Mittel zur Steigerung von Rendite ist.



Erklär mir mal die parallele zwischen Kraftstoffverbauch und Umweltbewusstsein unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache das Erdöl in jedem aller Fälle bis zum letzten Tropfen gefördert wird.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 2003 Ausbilder und du?
> Und da ich nicht auf dem Bau arbeite verarschen wir Azubis mit anderen Gags  .
> 
> 
> ...



In nen Skyline sollst auch du net deine Noble Pfurze lassen und hoffen das en Prise One touch dir den Geruch wegmacht der ist sportlich gebaut und wenn du irgendenscheiß drin haben willst dann machs dir aber du 
willst net einsehen das das für mich perfekt ist und brauchst net sagen das ich en scheiß geschmack hab du raffst net das jeder mensch nen andren geschmack hat diese wagen sind nich minderwertiger sondern für was andres gemacht und wenn ich dir jetzt sage porsche schauen alle aus wie überfahrene Igelkackhaufen und sieht innen aus wie nen Puff dann wird dir des net gefallen


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal die parallele zwischen Kraftstoffverbauch und Umweltbewusstsein unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache das Erdöl in jedem aller Fälle bis zum letzten Tropfen gefördert wird.


 
Wie kannst du denn einem Hummer oder Porsche Turbo Fahrer gleichsetzen mit einem Käufer eines 4 Liter Autos?
Derjenige, der sich einen Porsche kauft, interessiert sich doch nicht die Bohne für den Spritverbrauch seines Autos oder wieviel Reifenabrieb er pro Jahr erzeugt.
Klar wird Erdöl gefördert, sicher nicht bis zum letzten Tropfen, aber bestimmt noch, wenn schon lange absehbar ist, dass das geförderte Öl nicht mehr für alle Länder reichen wird.
Dann gehts los mit den Konflikten und weil niemand Forschung in andere Sachen betrieben hat, bzw. die Forschung behindert wurde, gibts nichts, was man dagegen machen kann.
Die Bush Regierung hat doch schon versucht an die Ölreserven Alaskas ranzukommen.
In 50 Jahren werden Leute in der Antarktis nach Öl bohren (bis dahin ist das Eis ja geringer geworde). Eisbären gibts nur noch im Zoo, aber Hauptsache der Porschefahrer kann weiterhin seine Mühle volltanken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> du willst net einsehen das das für mich perfekt ist und brauchst net sagen das ich en scheiß geschmack hab du raffst net das jeder mensch nen andren geschmack hat diese wagen sind nich minderwertiger sondern für was andres gemacht



Wie zum xten mal erwähnt, es sei dir vergönnt das dir sowas gefällt und das du dir sowas kaufst. Das interessiert mich nicht. Nur zur Ehrlichkeit gehört auch zu sagen das dies eben Kompromisskarren sind, die nur wenige belange eines perfekten Autos erfüllen. Wers mag, OK. Ist aber definitiv nicht mein Fall.

Und in anbetracht was man im Bereich Automobil konstruieren kann sind diese Fahrzeuge minderwertig, da sie eben nur ganz wenigen Kriterien stand halten.

Noch einmal zum letzen: MAG DAS DING, KAUF DAS DING UND FREU DICH.
Ich werde ihn dir nicht wegkaufen  .

@Threshold,

ich dachte mir schon das du das nicht verstehst. ist aber nicht so schlimm.
Denk mal über folgende Fakten nach, das Öl wird definitiv gefördert, was ist "umweltfreundlicher"? 

A Wenig Sprit mit tw. schlechten Abgaswerten zu verbrennen, dann auf lange Sicht.
B Viel Sprit mit einem Euro5/ Euro6 Auto zu verheizen, dafür in kürzerer Zeit, was zwansläufig eine Nachfolgetechnologie schneller erfordert.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes:
Kennt jemand einen Onlineversender für KFZ Teile/Zubehör(in meinem Fall in erster Linie Schaltknauf und Handbremshebel) den er aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann oder, noch besser, einen Preisvergleich wo sowas in halbwegs brauchbarem Umfang gelistet ist?


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes:
> Kennt jemand einen Onlineversender für KFZ Teile/Zubehör(in meinem Fall in erster Linie Schaltknauf und Handbremshebel) den er aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann oder, noch besser, einen Preisvergleich wo sowas in halbwegs brauchbarem Umfang gelistet ist?




Für????


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2009)

Für meinen StreetKA.
Da die erwähnten Teile in der Regel aber eh universal sind sollte das egal sein.


----------



## N1lle (21. Mai 2009)

hm ma schaun wir bestellen teile net im inet und wenn doch dann direkt vom hersteller


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2009)

Die Teile die ich im Moment favorisiere sind von Isotta.
Hab jetzt erst gemerkt dass die ja auch nen eigenen Shop haben...

EDIT: Dafür ist da das Sortiment nicht komplett. -.-


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2009)

*Ich hab hier mal ein bisschen aufräumt. Wie kann man sich wegen einem einfachen Fortbewegungsmittel nur so aufregen? *

_
Und wer jetzt "haha, der ist gesperrt" schreibt geht gleich hinterher._


----------



## CeresPK (22. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> *Ich fahre seit 14 Jahren fast ausschliesslich deutsche Autos (nur ein Jahr Skoda) und bin noch nie liegen geblieben.*
> Das Wort Qualität wird in diesem Diskussionszusammenhang gerne falsch interpretiert. Ich beachte es als keine besondere Eigenschaft das ein Auto fahren kann, sprich funktioniert. Sondern als Qualitativ hochwertig bezeichne ich hochwertige Materialien, detailverliebte Verarbeitung und Lösungen die nicht aussehen wie im Hobbykeller selbst gebastelt..


Das liegt aber vermehrt daran das du jedes Jahr ein neues Auto kaufst (wofür ich dich fast ein wenig beneide )
Aber nach 1-2 Jahren finde ich sagt noch lange nicht über Qualität aus.
für MICH ist qualität zwar auch wie ein Auto verarbeitet ist aber auch Langzeitqualitäten spielen da finde ich auch gewaltig mit rein


----------



## Fabian (22. Mai 2009)

Also mein Vater hatte noch als zweitwagen einen Passat 3 gehabt,der hat ohne eine Reperatur die 350 000 km geknackt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Das liegt aber vermehrt daran das du jedes Jahr ein neues Auto kaufst (wofür ich dich fast ein wenig beneide )
> Aber nach 1-2 Jahren finde ich sagt noch lange nicht über Qualität aus.
> für MICH ist qualität zwar auch wie ein Auto verarbeitet ist aber auch Langzeitqualitäten spielen da finde ich auch gewaltig mit rein



In den ersten Jahren fuhr ich ja auch Gebrauchtwagen, z.B. fing ich mit einem BMW 318i BJ 1988 an. Der blieb nie liegen oder hat irgendwelche Mucken gemacht und das in immerhin rund eineinhalb Jahren. Einen Tag vorher kaufte ich einen BMW 316 BJ 1986, der hatte keine Gelegenheit Probleme zu machen da ich ihn direkt nach der Abholung verunfallte (ich war schuld)  . Danach kam ein 520i BJ 1992, der wurde mir mit defekten, nachgerüsteten Fensterhebern verkauft, was zu einem Zivilprozess führte (brachte mir immerhin 2.000 Mark) und mein Vertrauen in Gebrauchtwagen ruinierte, danach begann bis auf eine Ausnahme eine lange Kette von Neuwagen und damit bin ich bis auf einen Audi A3 großes Facelift (der gewandelt wurde) sehr gut gefahren.
Erschreckend gut war der Skoda Octavia 1,8 L&K. Der war perfekt verarbeitet, die einzige ausserplannmässige Reparatur war eine LED der Türgriffinnenbeleuchtung auf der Beifahrerseite.

In sofern kann ich nichts all zu schlechtes über deutsche "Premium"-Fabrikate berichten. In meiner Familie gibt es noch einen neuen A3 der bis auf die Xenon-Macke zuverlässig läuft und das schon seit 2001, eine meiner Schwestern hat sich vor 10 Jahren einen neuen Civic gekauft und der läuft auch, zwar hat der keine Ausstattung insofern könnte auch nur Rudimentäres kaputt gehen. Und meine andere Schwester fährt einen Golf II, den sie liebt und auf Teufel komm raus nicht verschrotten will, obwohl ich sie permanent bequatsche  .

Also kann ich unter dem Strich festhalten, dass wir alle relativ wenig Probleme mit neuen und nicht so neuen Autos haben.
Früher war es schlimmer als meine Eltern noch Opel gefahren sind, die waren eigentlich immer kaputt. Egal ob es der gebrauchte E-Kadett war oder der neue Astra, die Dinger taugten keinen Schuß Pulver.

Aber wie auch schon erwähnt, die Tatsache das ein gepflegtes Auto überhaupt funktioniert sehe ich nicht als Qualität an sondern als niedrigste Grundvoraussetzung. Wenn man unterschiedliche Computer bewertet dann gibt es ja auch keine Puntke dafür das ein Gerät funktioniert. Was soll es denn sonst tun?
Deshalb ist für mich Qualität wenn alles mit einem Hauch Perfektion verarbeitet ist und  da bin ich verdammt froh drum das sich dieser Gedanke in den letzten 10 Jahren massiv durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solche Autos gehören in 20 Jahren ins Museum, aber nicht mehr auf die Straße.
> Alles andere, was dann mehr als 4 Liter verbraucht, gehört verschrottet.



Soso dann dürften Highendgrafikkarten mit mehr als 150 W TDP nächstes Jahr auch nicht verkauft werden. Prius schön und gut, aber die Produktion ist bisher so aufwendig, da werden Teile durch die ganze Welt geschippert étc.. genauso Wasserstoffautos, die ganze Energie die vergeudet wird bis du überhaupt den Wasserstoff im Tank hast bevor du 1 Meter mit dem "ach so grünen" Auto fahren kannst?

Lass die Leute doch ihren Spass, die einen heizen mit 35 L auf 100 km über die Nordschleife, während andere mit ihrem OC Computer 500 W unter Last verbrauchen ...

Abgesehen das so ne Ökoschüssel nach wie vor so viel Spass mach wie ne Geforce 9400 in Crysis.


----------



## Mosed (22. Mai 2009)

Ein Auto mit dem Komfort und Sicherheitsmerkmalen, den heute fast jeder fordert und ein bißchen Platz drine für mehr als eine Person wird niemals auf 4 Liter / 100 km kommen. Es gibt einfach physikalische Grenzen.

Eine Klimaanlage frisst schon ca. einen halben Liter (teilweise noch drüber) - bei den ganzen automatischen Anlagen läuft die immer mit. Nicht wie früher, wo man sie bei Bedarf eingeschaltet hat.

Das Problem hat auch der 3 liter polo. Solange nur der Motor läuft und man fährt wie ne schnecke schafft man 3 Liter. Aber wehe, man schaltet Radio, Klima und/oder Heckscheibenheizung an... Hatte der eigentlich Servo? Vermutlich nicht.


Würde man auf sämtlichen Komfort und elektronischen Schnickschnack (böse ausgedrückt) verzichten, wäre so ein verbrauch machbar, aber sonst auch nicht. 1,3 Tonnen wollen bewegt werden...
Selbst der VW Fox wiegt über eine Tonne. Wieso hat VW eigentlich nicht die offensichtlichste Domain registriert? (www.vw.de) total bescheuert ^^




Direkt einen Shop empfehlen kann ich nicht. wenn man nach auto + teile sucht bekommt man ein paar Shops aufgelistet. Bei den günstigen fehlt halt oft eine Verfügbarkeitsangabe.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Mai 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das Problem hat auch der 3 liter polo. Solange nur der Motor läuft und man fährt wie ne schnecke schafft man 3 Liter. Aber wehe, man schaltet Radio, Klima und/oder Heckscheibenheizung an... Hatte der eigentlich Servo? Vermutlich nicht.


Meinst du den 3L Lupo TDI? Der hat Servo und eine Automatik, afaik.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Meinst du den 3L Lupo TDI? Der hat Servo und eine Automatik, afaik.



Der hatte keine Automatik sondern ein automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe. Bei diesem entstehen keine Verluste wie bei einer Wandlerautomatik.
Aber der Realverbauch lag trotzdem wesentlich über dem Fabelwert von 3 Liter. Ich befürchte wesentlich anders wird es beim neuen Polo Bluemotion auch nicht sein Werksangabe 3,4 Liter, real Verbrauch vermutlich deutlich drüber. Das Paradebeispiel für vorgegaugelte Sauberkeit dürfte der Smart CDi sein, Werksangabe knapp über 3 Liter, real Verbrauch laut AMS 4,9 Liter. Und das bei der Fahrzeuggröße und dem "Nutzwert".


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Mai 2009)

aaahh.... hab ich schon von meinem neuen fahrwerk geschwärmt?
seit ein paar tagen ist das eibach pro street s gfw verbaut... fantastische sache.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> aaahh.... hab ich schon von meinem neuen fahrwerk geschwärmt?
> seit ein paar tagen ist das eibach pro street s gfw verbaut... fantastische sache.


hört sich toll an


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Mai 2009)

Hm, ich weiß nicht, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist irgendwie vorhanden...

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Autos Autos Autos  TEIL 10


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erschreckend gut war der Skoda Octavia 1,8 L&K. Der war perfekt verarbeitet, die einzige ausserplannmässige Reparatur war eine LED der Türgriffinnenbeleuchtung auf der Beifahrerseite.


 
Ich hatte bisher vier Autos aus dem Hause VW (3x Golf 1x Passat) und die Dinger sind mir immer nach eninger Zeit zusammengebrochen (richtiger Mist war der Golf TDI, dessen Turbo nach 80.000km einfach ausgefallen war), echt mieser Schrott, den VW da gebaut hat.
Aber Skoda ist wohl das einzige, was ich mir von VW noch mal kaufen würde, wenn ich VW noch mal kaufen würde.
Da bekommt man echt noch einen vernünftiges, gutes Auto für einen fairen Preis, das kann man von Golf, Passat und A4 nicht mehr sagen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also kann ich unter dem Strich festhalten, dass wir alle relativ wenig Probleme mit neuen und nicht so neuen Autos haben.
> Früher war es schlimmer als meine Eltern noch Opel gefahren sind, die waren eigentlich immer kaputt. Egal ob es der gebrauchte E-Kadett war oder der neue Astra, die Dinger taugten keinen Schuß Pulver.


 
Ha ha ha, mein erstes Auto war ein E-Kadett, rund fünf Jahre alt, knapp 40.000 auf der Uhr.
Bei dem fingen schon die Holme (am Hinterrad) an zu gammeln.
Einmal Opel, keinmal mehr Opel.
Obwohl, mir ist mal Öl über den Peilstab ausgetreten, sodass der Motor fast ohne Öl war (ich musste knapp 4 Liter nachfüllen), aber der Motor schnurrte immer noch wie ein Kätzchen.
Dafür Glückwunsch an Opel.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wie auch schon erwähnt, die Tatsache das ein gepflegtes Auto überhaupt funktioniert sehe ich nicht als Qualität an sondern als niedrigste Grundvoraussetzung. Wenn man unterschiedliche Computer bewertet dann gibt es ja auch keine Puntke dafür das ein Gerät funktioniert. Was soll es denn sonst tun?
> Deshalb ist für mich Qualität wenn alles mit einem Hauch Perfektion verarbeitet ist und da bin ich verdammt froh drum das sich dieser Gedanke in den letzten 10 Jahren massiv durchgesetzt hat.


 
Natürlich hat sich Qualtiät durchgesetzt und das ist gut so, ich will auch die diversen Airbags und Elektronik auch nicht mehr verzichten. Wenn man mal daran denkt, wieviele Leute vor 30 Jahren im Straßenverkehr umgekommen sind und wie viele es heute sind, trotz des deutlich höheren Verkehrsaufkommen.
Aber Qualität erkennt man auch, wenn der Wagen einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und man dann immer noch den Eindruck hat, dass er einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt.
Mein letzter VW (der Passat) hatte da qualitätive Probleme. Da löst sich nach 2 Jahren der Klaviarlack von den Türen ab und das helle Armaturenbrett wurde an einigen Stellen unschön dunkler (nee, kein Schmutz von mir, der VW Typ hatte gesagt, dass die Versiegelung nicht ausreichend war, sodass das Material unter UV mit der Luft reagieren konnte). 
Das hat mir echt den Rest gegeben und seit dem Fahre ich Toyota (jetzt den zweiten).


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Qualität erkennt man auch, wenn der Wagen einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und man dann immer noch den Eindruck hat, dass er einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt.



Das stimmt zwar aber es gibt auch Fahrzeuge da steigst du ein und die sehen schon brandneu schlimmer aus als so manch vernünftiges Fahrzeug nach x Jahren.

Was die Bewertung von Herstellen, Modellen angeht sollte man sich primär nur dann eine öffentliche Meinung bilden wenn man die Fahrzeuge auch neu bekommen hat, andernfalls weißt du ja nicht was sie für eine Vorgeschichte haben. Und somit verfälscht das unter Umständen das persönliche Resumé.

@Stefan Payne,

hast du unter dem ganzen Gerümpel deine Tastatur wieder gefunden oder was beschert uns diese "Ehre"?


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar aber es gibt auch Fahrzeuge da steigst du ein und die sehen schon brandneu schlimmer aus als so manch vernünftiges Fahrzeug nach x Jahren.


 
Absolut richtig.
Ich habe schon Passats gesehen, wie meiner eben, der nach nur zwei Jahren auseinander gefallen ist.
Mein Cousin als Beispiel fährt das gleiche Modell und der hat diese Probleme nicht (hat allerdings auch die dunkle Ausstattung).
Der ist rundum zufrieden mit seinem VW.
Aber das zeigt mir auch, dass VW noch ein wenig davon entfernt ist, dass alle Fahrzeuge die gleiche Qualität haben.
Da ist Toyota etwas weiter.
Ich habe 8 verschiedene Corolla Verso gefahren, bis ich meinen gekauft hatte und sie hatten alle die gleiche Qualität im Innenraum gehabt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was die Bewertung von Herstellen, Modellen angeht sollte man sich primär nur dann eine öffentliche Meinung bilden wenn man die Fahrzeuge auch neu bekommen hat, andernfalls weißt du ja nicht was sie für eine Vorgeschichte haben. Und somit verfälscht das unter Umständen das persönliche Resumé.


 
Ich fahre jetzt den dritten Neuwagen innerhalb von 5 Jahren (den ersten habe ich schnell wieder verkauft [Passat], den zweiten hat ein LKW auf dem Gewissen und den dritten fahre ich jetzt).
Der Passat macht anfangs einen sehr guten Eindruck (bin seit meinem Opel Kadett VW Fanboy), doch ich war enttäuscht, wie schnell der Lack im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ab war.
Die Ignoranz und Unfähigkeit meiner damaligen VW Werkstatt hat natürlich auch ihren Preis daran, dass ich VW den Rücken gekehrt habe.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne,
> 
> hast du unter dem ganzen Gerümpel deine Tastatur wieder gefunden oder was beschert uns diese "Ehre"?


 
Das war jetzt echt hart.

@itpassion:
Ist doch sehr interessant, dass man mit dir über solche Dinge reden kann, ohne dass gleich einer beleidigt ist, wie sonst in solchen Threads (hab da so einige im ATI/Nvidia - Intel/AMD bereicht gelesen).
Jeder kann seinen Standpunkt vertreten und der andere konternt mit interessanten Argumenten.


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Meinst du den 3L Lupo TDI? Der hat Servo und eine Automatik, afaik.



Nein Servo hatte der auch nicht der 3 Liter Lupo, macht im Winter besonders viel Spass die arschkalten Magnesiumhebel oder das Lenkrad anzufassen, Handschuhe sind bei dem Pflicht.

Die Laufkultur des Motors liegt irgendwo zwischen Lanz Bulldog und Elfer Deutz .


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Mai 2009)

was ist los leute, nix neues zu diskutieren? 

neulich in hannover, lauter schicke autos:


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2009)

Münchner Flieger an der Expo-Plaza? Hätt ich das gewusst, wäre ich doch glatt mal vorbei gekommen. ^^


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Mai 2009)

ja, das plaza ist perfekt für ein fotoshooting.


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir gerade bei nen paar Fotos sind.

Geiler Einser und ein paar Gaffer: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was in meinen noch rein soll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Man tuht das gut wenn die dicken Schlapen wieder drauf sind, da kann man wieder schön die Kurven nehmen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2009)

Was hatn die Rennleitung da getan?


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Sich die schnicken Karren rein gezogen. 

Aber zum Glück war da mein Bruder mit seinen coolen Freunden und Autos schon weg, sonnst hätten bestimmt angefangen zu kontrollieren. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2009)

@ Stormbringer

Wir haben die Plaza auch schon des öfteren für Shootings missbraucht. Finde gerade nur ein Bild von einem Kumpel im Netz....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pavillons sind teilweise echt genial als Hintergrund.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Mai 2009)

na für irgendwas müssen die pavillons ja gut sein.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Mai 2009)

Hier meine

wurde verkauft .


Aber den Nissan Skyline würde ich mal sehen Bilder !

hatte auf den Mazda Tiefbett felgen drauf 9J 16 zoll 215/40/16 Zoll/Borbet BSS /Felgen 

den hab ich nach einen jahr verkauft .


Jetzt Fahre ich mit Fahrrad .

Keine Knöllchen mehr keine Kopfschmerzen !


----------



## roadgecko (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Lamborghinis ! Kein Scherz !



Spoiler



http://www.parfumdreams.de/images/product_images/original_images/5124_0.jpg



Habe allerdings die typisch Gelbe Lackierung nicht die Blaue


----------



## CeresPK (26. Mai 2009)

hmm das Mit dem Plaza muss ich sofort in der Subi-EVO gemeinde sagen


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Ich war heute überrascht als ich gesehn hab das mich Tieferlegunsfedern, die meinen nochmal 2cm runter bringen, gerade mal 80€ kosten.

Hätte eigentlich mit doppelt soviel gerechnet aber so ist natürlich besser. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## CeresPK (26. Mai 2009)

hmm Tieferlegungsfedern kann man sich auch für 0€ kaufen.
Einfach die Flex genommen und drauflosgesägt  (bitte nicht zuhause nachmachen sondern lieber die "Profis" machen lassen  )


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Jo und dannach liegt die Karre 1A.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ich war heute überrascht als ich gesehn hab das mich Tieferlegunsfedern, die meinen nochmal 2cm runter bringen, gerade mal 80€ kosten.
> 
> Hätte eigentlich mit doppelt soviel gerechnet aber so ist natürlich besser.
> 
> MfG DanielX



lieber gleich nen echtes fahrwerk. federn alleine ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.



CeresPK schrieb:


> hmm Tieferlegungsfedern kann man sich auch für 0€ kaufen.
> Einfach die Flex genommen und drauflosgesägt  (bitte nicht zuhause nachmachen sondern lieber die "Profis" machen lassen  )



dummerweise gibts leute die sowas ernst nehmen.


----------



## CeresPK (26. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> lieber gleich nen echtes fahrwerk. federn alleine ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.


Jepp denke ich auch 



Stormbringer schrieb:


> dummerweise gibts leute die sowas ernst nehmen.


ja wie gesagt das sind dann diese Selbsternannten die denken das sie es draufhaben.
Die geben dann auch noch damit an:
"Ich habe mir die Tieferlegungsfelgen selbst gemacht, für 100€ Mach ichs dir auch"


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> lieber gleich nen echtes fahrwerk. federn alleine ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.
> 
> Der liegt ja schon verdammt gut ist nur optisch noch was zu hoch.
> 
> ...



Jo die solls geben und die wundern sich dann wenn das Auto die ganze Zeit am schwanken ist usw. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## DanielX (26. Mai 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> lieber gleich nen echtes fahrwerk. federn alleine ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.



Der liegt ja schon verdammt gut ist nur optisch noch was zu hoch. 

Aber klar hätt auch gern nen noch besseres Fahrwerk drinnen aber dafür hab ich erstmal kein Geld.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> dummerweise gibts leute die sowas ernst nehmen.




Jo die solls geben und die wundern sich dann wenn das Auto die ganze Zeit am schwanken ist usw. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Klutten (27. Mai 2009)

Lacht nicht zu laut. Beim ganz alten Mini-Cooper gab es nur Gummipuffer - und diese konnte man tatsächlich absägen um das Auto tieferzulegen.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Mai 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Lacht nicht zu laut. Beim ganz alten Mini-Cooper gab es nur Gummipuffer - und diese konnte man tatsächlich absägen um das Auto tieferzulegen.


das war ja auch kein auto, sondern eher ein zustand.


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Mai 2009)

Fahrwerke besser aus Holland bestellen ist billiger .

Die Firma weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr auf jeden fall war auf den Karton ein Schlangen/Cobra motiv drauf .


----------



## CeresPK (27. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube Eibach Springs hat seinen Hauptsitz in den Niederlanden 
Aber die haben ja bekanntlich das Symbol aus dem Anhang


----------



## N1lle (7. Juni 2009)

Boar schlaft ihr hier ein ???


----------



## Las_Bushus (8. Juni 2009)

Ich hab am WE rausgefunden das mein Golf 3 210km/h schafft  ohne in den roten Bereich zu kommen^^ aber danach bin ich vom Gas gegangen da der rote Bereich drohte und ich das meinem Auto wirklich nicht antun wollte, der soll ja noch ne weile Fahren 

Find das beeindruckend das der Golf 200 auf der geraden schafft und 210 locker drauf kriegt wenns den Berg runter geht =P dafür das er 16 Jahre alt ist und er nicht das Sportmodell ist, find ich das wirklich gut. Lustig ist nur das bei 220km/h am Tacho schluss ist^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juni 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE rausgefunden das mein Golf 3 210km/h schafft  ohne in den roten Bereich zu kommen^^ aber danach bin ich vom Gas gegangen da der rote Bereich drohte und ich das meinem Auto wirklich nicht antun wollte, der soll ja noch ne weile Fahren



Womit gemessen?


----------



## Las_Bushus (8. Juni 2009)

Navigon Navigationssystem


----------



## DanielX (8. Juni 2009)

Wie viel PS hatt der denn?

Bei meinem Scirocco ist bei 185km/h Ende, leigt aber auch darann das der nen CW-Wert von nem Schrank hatt und das Getriebe maximal noch bis 195 mit gehen würde. 

MfG DanielX

*edit*

Scirocco II CW-Wert: 0,38
Golf 3 CW-Wert: 0,30


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Navigon Navigationssystem



korrigier mal den offset.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juni 2009)

Kommt halt auf die PS-Zahl an. Der Golf 3 GTI mit 2L 8V OHC und irgendwas um die 105 PS schafft auch etwas über 200, da geht der Tacho allerdings weiter.

Bei einem 90 PS Golf wäre es ja vielleicht mit viel Geduld drin?
Gibts bei Motoren eigentlich noch Serienstreuung?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gibts bei Motoren eigentlich noch Serienstreuung?



Hier mal ein Auszug der Serienstreuung des RS4 V8 (Quelle Carpassion.com):

_Hier gemessene Leistungen von nicht-modifizierten Audi V8 (RS4) auf einem Prüfstand. Soll Leistung 420PS

386.2 29000km 
376.8 
374.9 35000km 
371.7 18000km 
369.9 
367.6 
367.4 18000km 
363.5 
359.7 75000km 
355.8 
355.3 45000km 
347.8 
343    55000km 
338.2 
325 
311.8 
301.9_ 

Insofern kann man oftmals feststellen das Sauger eher etwas nach unten streuen und viele Turbos (besonders Diesel) nach oben streuen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Ist aber irgendwo ein schwaches Bild, dass die Werksleistung nicht mal erreicht wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber irgendwo ein schwaches Bild, dass die Werksleistung nicht mal erreicht wird.



Stell dir vor du kaufst dir für ein wahnsinns Geld einen R8 und dann bringt er gerade mal rund 2/3 seiner Leistung. Wäre für mich ein K.O. Kriterium.


----------



## DanielX (8. Juni 2009)

Jo schon sehr, aber kann doch nicht sein 301,9PS anstatt 420PS? 

Wenn wir schon gerade bei Motorleistung sind.

Mich würd mal interessieren was von den angegebenen 95PS bei meinem noch da sind.

Also was wird mich ca. ein Leistungstest kosten?

MfG DanielX


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du kaufst dir für ein wahnsinns Geld einen R8 und dann bringt er gerade mal rund 2/3 seiner Leistung. Wäre für mich ein K.O. Kriterium.


 
Ist ein Grund den Wagen umzutauschen.
Eine Streuung von 2-3% akzepziere ich ja noch, ab über 100PS weniger ist schon hart.



DanielX schrieb:


> Also was wird mich ca. ein Leistungstest kosten?
> 
> MfG DanielX


 
Musst du mal bei Google gucken, wo das in deiner Nähe ist und was es kostet.
Ich habe ja den Serien-OPC gefahren und meiner zieht schon deutlich besser und fährt schneller, von daher denke ich, dass bei meinem Auto alles klar ist.


----------



## Kamikatze84 (8. Juni 2009)

Die Leistung die der Motor hat und die, die effektiv auch auf die Straße übertragen wird kann bei einem 

Allrad 25%
Heck 15%
Front 10%

abweichen.

Was da alles für Verluste draufgeht ... Also von daher mal die Werte beachten ob das mitberechnet wurde ...

EDIT: Mein Leistungstest hat mich ca 45.- gekostet vor 3 Jahren


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Auszug der Serienstreuung des RS4 V8 (Quelle Carpassion.com):
> 
> _Hier gemessene Leistungen von nicht-modifizierten Audi V8 (RS4) auf einem Prüfstand. Soll Leistung 420PS
> 
> ...


ist wohl ein generelles problem bei audis mit "s" oder "rs" hinten drauf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Die Frage stellt sich auch, wo wird die Werksleistung gemessen und wo misst der Leistungsprüfstand das?
An der Kurbelwelle oder an den Antriebswelle?


----------



## Las_Bushus (8. Juni 2009)

Also nochmal abschließend, mein Golf hat einen 1,8Liter Motor mit 90 PS laut papieren, nachgemessen hab ich es nicht. Und die 191T km sind ja schonmal nicht schlecht für einen Benziner^^

Auf das er mir noch lange erhalten bleibe =P


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2009)

Meinen damaligen Winterwagen, einen Jetta I von ´83 habe ich quasi als Neuwagen mit 230.000 km auf der Uhr gekauft und dann noch ganz smoothy die 320.000 angepeilt, bevor ich ihn für 50 Euro an einen Schrotti vermacht habe. Fuhr bis zum Schluss anständig. 

190.000 ppffffff


----------



## Las_Bushus (8. Juni 2009)

191 bitte  und nicht schlecht was der geschafft hat =P aber dafür fahr ich wohl zu wenig... im letzten jahr waren es nur 10.000km.
Ich bin regelmäßig erstaunt wieviel doch in meinem Golf rein passt =P und wieviel von dem was er schon hat bei heutigen autos nicht zwangsläufig dabei ist (serienmäßig jetzt), sowas wie Zentralveriegelung und elektrische Fensterheber haben selbst nicht alle neuwagen (im erschwinglichen Preissegment).
Und nächste Woche kommt er in die Werkstatt damit die endlich meinen Unfallschaden reparieren können, die Kratzer und die Beule sehen einfach nicht hübsch aus =(


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Meinen damaligen *Winterwagen*, einen Jetta I von ´83 habe ich quasi als Neuwagen mit 230.000 km auf der Uhr gekauft und dann noch ganz smoothy die 320.000 angepeilt, bevor ich ihn für 50 Euro an einen Schrotti vermacht habe. Fuhr bis zum Schluss anständig.
> 
> 190.000 ppffffff


 
Hört, hört, Studenten können sich Winterautos leisten. 

Ich habe nur meinem Maybach, der muss auch für den Sommer reichen, wenn ich damit zur Yacht fahre.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Juni 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Meinen damaligen Winterwagen, einen Jetta I von ´83 habe ich quasi als Neuwagen mit 230.000 km auf der Uhr gekauft und dann noch ganz smoothy die 320.000 angepeilt, bevor ich ihn für 50 Euro an einen Schrotti vermacht habe. Fuhr bis zum Schluss anständig.



320t km? Da ist er ja gerade mal eingefahren! 

Mein Vater ist mein persönlicher Held was das ausfahren von Autos angeht. Er hat noch den Bertone GTV, den er damals 1973 neu gekauft hat. Das gute stück wurde freilich mal restauriert und liegt momentan bei etwas über 600t km, iirc
Bringt immer noch brav seine 210 Vmax, mit dem Originalmotor versteht sich. 
Aber bei Oldtimern sind hohe km-Zahlen ja nicht so selten.

Sein jetziger Alltagswagen ist ein Alfa 155, der dürfte momentan bei etwas über 400t km sein. Davor hatte er einen Mercedes W123 300D, den hat er glaubich bei um die 500t km eingemottet, weil er ihm von der Steuer her zu teuer wurde und er ohne größere Reparaturen wohl keinen TÜV mehr bekommen hätte.

Ich kenne echt niemanden sonst, der es aushält, derart viele km in täglich den selben Kisten abzuspulen. 
Zum Glück hatte er bisher keine größeren Unfälle ich hoffe das bleibt noch lange so. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe nur meinem Maybach, der muss auch für den Sommer reichen, wenn ich damit zur Yacht fahre.


Du fähst deinen Maybach selber? Elender Prolet, zu geizig für nen Chauffeur!


----------



## hempels_sofa (9. Juni 2009)

mal schaun ob ich das foto vom tachostandes unseres firmenwagens kriege. ein t4 mit ca 621.000 km. das ding ist voll der hammer. jetzt haben wir son doofen t5


----------



## Zoon (9. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Auszug der Serienstreuung des RS4 V8 (Quelle Carpassion.com):
> 
> 301.9



Also wenn der Fahrer nicht merkt dass sein RS4 statt 420 "nur" 300 PS hat ... und nicht auf Ausbesserung pocht?

Bzw geringer Kilometerstand, evtl schauts aus wie ne Art "Einfahrprogramm" des Motors die ersten 1000 km.

Weil sonst hätte der mit 301 PS ja nur 71 % der Werksangabe, da man ja bei 5 % unter Nennwert schon vom "Mangel" reden kann .... VAG macht einen auf LC Power


----------



## Fabian (9. Juni 2009)

Das finde ich echt krass die starke Serienstreuung.
Wenn der eingefahren ist müsste man ja eigentlich erstmal auf den prüfstand,und wenn er außerhalb der Toleranz liegt nachbessern lassen.


Ein bekannter hat den 3,0 TDI auf dem Prüfstand gehabt,der hatte 12 kw mehr als Herstellernagebe.


----------



## roadgecko (9. Juni 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Das finde ich echt krass die starke Serienstreuung.
> Wenn der eingefahren ist müsste man ja eigentlich erstmal auf den prüfstand,und wenn er außerhalb der Toleranz liegt nachbessern lassen.
> 
> 
> Ein bekannter hat den 3,0 TDI auf dem Prüfstand gehabt,der hatte 12 kw mehr als Herstellernagebe.



Zu viel ist ja für den einen oder anderen "ok" aber das Problem fängt erst bei zu wenig leistung "richtig" an


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

Naja, NA Motoren reagieren auch stärker auf Sauerstoffgehalt der Luft und eben jener Temperatur, das ist bei Turbomotoren nicht so ausgeprägt (Luft wird ja eh stark erwärmt).


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, NA Motoren reagieren auch stärker auf Sauerstoffgehalt der Luft und eben jener Temperatur, das ist bei Turbomotoren nicht so ausgeprägt (Luft wird ja eh stark erwärmt).



Dem kann ich als Sauger-Fahrer zustimmen, bei den nur 95PS fällt es doch manchmal stark auf ob ich in kalter Sauertoff reicher Luft fahre oder in warmer Sauerstoff armer Luft.

Und im Vergleich von Sommer und Winter hab ich ca. einen Unterschied von 0,5-1l im Durchschnittsverbrauch.

MfG DanielX


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

dem kann ich nur beipflichten, wenn man nämlich vom luftfilter kasten der schlauch direkt in den fahrtwind zeigt und bei etwa 60km/h merkt man das ne gewisse mehrleistung da ist, war zumindst bei meinem a3 2.0lFSI der fall, und ich denk bei vielen saugern ist das der gleiche fall.


----------



## k-b (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich verbrauch im winter mehr - wegen den Winterreifen .. und weil halt Winter ist.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Wieso verbrauchst du wegen Winterreifen mehr?

Meine Winterreifen sind sogar noch dünner als meine Sommerreifen, 165 anstatt 195 und deswegen verbrauch ich nochmal weniger.

MfG DanielX


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Wieso verbrauchst du wegen Winterreifen mehr?


 
Weil Winterreifen mehr Grip haben, mehr Grip bedeutet aber auch mehr Rollwiderstand und daher mehr Verbrauch. 
Außerdem ist es im Winder kalt, da braucht der Motor schon deshalb mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Meine Winterreifen sind sogar noch dünner als meine Sommerreifen, 165 anstatt 195 und deswegen verbrauch ich nochmal weniger.


Dann hast du aber ganz sicher nicht nur Winterreifen sondern gleich einen Satz Winterräder  .

Ich hab Sommer wie Winter 195/45(gabs fürn Winter genau zwei Reifen zur Auswahl), da merkt man es dann doch.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

OK, hätte jetzt aber gedacht das der Grip von Winterreifen bei kalten Temperaturen dem von Sommerreifen bei warmen Wetter entspricht.

Und ja ich hab zwei Sätze Räder, daher kann ich es halt schlecht beurteilen bei zwei verscheidenen Größen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Und im Vergleich von Sommer und Winter hab ich ca. einen Unterschied von 0,5-1l im Durchschnittsverbrauch.


Liegt aber auch zum Teil an der längeren Warmlaufphase beim Motor.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch zum Teil an der längeren Warmlaufphase beim Motor.



Kann natürlich sein aber bei meinem eher nicht, auch im Winter ist die Öl-Temperatur schon nach ca. 3-4 Minuten auf so 70°C.

Aber auch egal, ich verbrauch so oder so für die heutige Zeit zu viel, 8-10l. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Aber auch egal, ich verbrauch so oder so für die heutige Zeit zu viel, 8-10l.
> 
> MfG DanielX


 
Geht doch, meine Luxusyacht braucht einen Tick mehr.


----------



## Mosed (9. Juni 2009)

jo, ich verbrate so 11,5 und wenn ich immer sportlich fahren würde.... ^^ ne, nicht dran denken. 
unter 10,5 geht bei meiner Kiste nicht, aber dann muss man schon sehr lahm fahren.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Das Maximum sind bei meinem 13,4l, die hab ich verbraucht als ich 300km Knallgaß bei freier Autobahn gefahren bin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Das Maximum sind bei meinem 13,4l, die hab ich verbraucht als ich 300km Knallgaß bei freier Autobahn gefahren bin.


 
Damit kommst du aber nicht aus, werden eher 20 Liter gewesen sein.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Nein 13,4l auf 100km Durchschnittsverbrauch sorry, nicht auf 300km.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Nein 13,4l auf 100km Durchschnittsverbrauch sorry, nicht auf 300km.


 
Ich meine auch auf 100km. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein 95 PS Auto bei Vollgas nur 13 Liter auf 100km braucht.
Laut meinem Bordcomputer verbraucht mein Auto bei Konstant 100 rund 7 Liter, bei 130 sinds schon 8,6, bei 160 steigt es auf 11,4 an, jenseits von 200 geht die Kurve aber schlagartig nach oben.
Bei 250 sinds schon 24 Liter.
Bei Vmax sinds 39 Liter auf 100km.


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

Na dann ist es halt nen guter Verbrauch von meinem, denn die Angabe war schon korrekt, konnte ich danach beim tanken sehen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Mosed (9. Juni 2009)

Ein 95PS Auto schafft im allgemeinen nicht mal 200 ...

Ich habe mal bei Audi und VW geschaut. Bei Golf und A3 ist mit 102PS bei ~190km/h Schluss. bei anderen ähnlich.

Von daher...


----------



## DanielX (9. Juni 2009)

185kmh dank der Aerodynamik einer Schrankwand, dafür sieht er gut aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> 185kmh dank der Aerodynamik einer Schrankwand, dafür sieht er gut aus.


 
Verbrauch hat viel mit Windwiderstand zu tun.
Je schneller, desto mehr muss der Motor arbeiten.
Daher braucht reicht ein Auto mit 90 PS um 200 Fahren zu können, aber schon für 250 musst du kräftig nachlegen und bei 300 wird es dann richtig happig.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2009)

in den papieren steht auch nur was von 180km/h , frag mich nicht warum er nach einer weile gerade strecke und geduld erst bei 200km/h dann wirklich mit der Beschleunigung aufhört.
Aber das mach ich ja nicht andauernd (das will ich ihm nicht antun).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> in den papieren steht auch nur was von 180km/h , frag mich nicht warum er nach einer weile gerade strecke und geduld erst bei 200km/h dann wirklich mit der Beschleunigung aufhört.
> Aber das mach ich ja nicht andauernd (das will ich ihm nicht antun).


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass dein Tacho nicht die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit anzeigt? 
Eine Schwankung ist normal.


----------



## Beat84 (9. Juni 2009)

Tacho zeigt immer weniger an. Ein Navi würde für die genaue Bestimmung der Geschwindigkeit Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2009)

wie schon vor ein paar seiten gesagt mit navi gemessen 

das mein Tacho mehr anzeigt als ich tatsächlich fahre ist mir auch klar... so blauäugig bin ich nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> das mein Tacho mehr anzeigt als ich tatsächlich fahre ist mir auch klar... so blauäugig bin ich nicht


 
Wo ist dann das Problem?


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Juni 2009)

wie jetzt Problem? Ich hab keine Probleme, wenn dann ungelößte Aufgaben  .


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juni 2009)

Beat84 schrieb:


> Tacho zeigt immer weniger an. Ein Navi würde für die genaue Bestimmung der Geschwindigkeit Abhilfe schaffen.



der tacho zeigt immer mehr an.


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Juni 2009)

Würd ich auch sagen! Unsre A Klasse rennt laut Tacho 220. Laut Navi 210+/-


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> der tacho zeigt immer mehr an.


Ein Tacho *muss* immer mehr anzeigen als gerad gefahren wird.

Schau dazu mal in der STVZO (Straßenverkehrs Zulassungsordnung), da steht das drin.

Früher waren 7% (AFAIR von 20 bis 120km/h) erlaubt, heute sind es sogar 10%+4km/h


----------



## Mosed (10. Juni 2009)

Wohl eher: Das Tacho darf nicht zuwenig anzeigen, oder? Denn wenn das Tacho zu 100% genau ist, kann das wohl kaum jemanden stören. Zu wenig ist gefährlich - zuviel ist höchstens ärgerlich für diejenigen hinter einem. 

jup: Tachometer ? Wikipedia

zuviel: Ja, zuwenig: nein


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

hm ich find der tacho im a3 war sehr genau gefahren laut tacho 240 navi 236.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2009)

Ist es aber nicht zu aufwendig, die Tachos so genau zu fertigen?
Was ist, wenn man andere Rad/Reifen Kombinationen aufzieht, muss der Tacho nicht neu angepasst werden.
Gilt das nicht auch, wenn die Reifen langsam abgefahren werden, dann wird ja der Umfang des Reifens kleiner.


----------



## ole88 (10. Juni 2009)

hm ja klar schon aber auch dann nur geringfügig.


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Juni 2009)

wenn die räder kleiner werden zeigt der Tacho mehr an was ja nicht schlimm ist, wenn die räder größer werden muss der Tacho auch nachgestellt werden. Theoretisch muss der Tacho auch bei kleineren Rädern nachgestellt werden, aber das ist ja nicht tragisch wenn er mehr anzeigt (ich merke gerade das ich mich wiederhole)


----------



## 4clocker (10. Juni 2009)

> wenn die räder kleiner werden zeigt der Tacho mehr an


Wenn die Räder kleiner werden fährt man bei gleicher Motordrehzahl langsamer...aber es gibt für umsonst mehr Drehmoment


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist es aber nicht zu aufwendig, die Tachos so genau zu fertigen?



Die Sensorik ist auch sehr präzise man bekommt halt nur absichtlich einen zu hohen Wert auf dem Tacho angezeigt. Kann man schön bei älteren Audis testen, wenn man sich per Tastenkombiantion auf der Klimaanlage den richtigen Wert anzeigen lässt.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hm ich find der tacho im a3 war sehr genau gefahren laut tacho 240 navi 236.


das sagt doch nur aus, dass das navi ein schätzeisen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hm ich find der tacho im a3 war sehr genau gefahren laut tacho 240 navi 236.


 
Als dritten Punkt würde ich da gerne noch eine Lichtschranke sehen.


----------



## Mosed (11. Juni 2009)

Das nennt man eine moderne Radaranlage 
Da bekommste sogar noch ein Foto zu der Geschwindigkeitsangabe dazu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das nennt man eine moderne Radaranlage
> Da bekommste sogar noch ein Foto zu der Geschwindigkeitsangabe dazu.


 
Jep, mal testen, wie gut die sind.
Ruhig mal alle Geschindigkeitsrunden abarbeiten.

Lustig sind die Dinger, die bei Dörfern immer anzeigen, wie schnell man gerade fährt.
Die haben nur zwei Stellen.
Was passiert wohl, wenn man schneller als 100 fährt......  
Ich weiß es...


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

rofl ich weiß das diese hochmodernen lichtschranken sehr gut funktionieren leider waren 250 auf der landstraße nicht möglich, so musste ich halt dafür büsen, wie war das mitm navi gemeint? also gps ist ja wohl das genaueste was es gibt.


----------



## roadgecko (11. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, mal testen, wie gut die sind.
> Ruhig mal alle Geschindigkeitsrunden abarbeiten.
> 
> Lustig sind die Dinger, die bei Dörfern immer anzeigen, wie schnell man gerade fährt.
> ...



Und ? Bestimmt 99 oder 00 oder garnix


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Und ? Bestimmt 99 oder 00 oder garnix


 
Es steht gar nichts drauf, zwei Stirche.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juni 2009)

Also der Tacho in meinem Subi zeigt auch recht genau an,
Als die Tachonadel bei 210 stand bin ich 201 gefahren (laut TomTom Navi)

mfg Ceres


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Also der Tacho in meinem Subi zeigt auch recht genau an,
> Als die Tachonadel bei 210 stand bin ich 201 gefahren (laut TomTom Navi)
> 
> mfg Ceres


 
Bei 200 hast du noch Zeit auf dem Navi zu schauen, um zu gucken wie schnell du wirklich bist? 
Wie war das nochmal mit der Leitplanke?


----------



## ole88 (12. Juni 2009)

200 is doch net schnell, sorry aber des isn gutes tempo und wenn man da nimmer aufs navi gugen kann dan is man ja schon bei 140 überfordert, meine meinung


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei 200 hast du noch Zeit auf dem Navi zu schauen, um zu gucken wie schnell du wirklich bist?



Als ich mein neues Wäglechen gemessen hatte, hatte ich auch in der einen Hand das GPS und mit der anderen Hand hielt ich das Lenkrad fest aber dafür weiß ich jetzt auch das Tacho 250 km/h GPS 239 km/h bedeuten  .


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Als ich mein neues Wäglechen gemessen hatte, hatte ich auch in der einen Hand das GPS und mit der anderen Hand hielt ich das Lenkrad fest aber dafür weiß ich jetzt auch das Tacho 250 km/h GPS 239 km/h bedeuten  .



was ja auch der vmax des wagens entspricht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Als ich mein neues Wäglechen gemessen hatte, hatte ich auch in der einen Hand das GPS und mit der anderen Hand hielt ich das Lenkrad fest aber dafür weiß ich jetzt auch das Tacho 250 km/h GPS 239 km/h bedeuten  .


 
Dann warst du das also, der mit seinem Scrirocco alle drei Fahrspuren auf der Autobahn brauchte? 
Hut, dass ich noch schnell mit 280 daran vorbeigehuscht bin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann warst du das also, der mit seinem Scrirocco alle drei Fahrspuren auf der Autobahn brauchte?



Mit beiden Händen hinter dem Rücken und verbundenen Augen ziehe ich immer noch sauber meine Bahnen  .

Genug des Spaßes, gleich wirds ernst. Denn in eineinhalb Stunden sitze ich in einem Aston Martin und schaue ob das was für mich ist  .
Der fährt übrigens echte 290 km/h, mal schauen was da der Tacho anzeigt....


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Genug des Spaßes, gleich wirds ernst. Denn in eineinhalb Stunden sitze ich in einem Aston Martin und schaue ob das was für mich ist  .
> Der fährt übrigens echte 290 km/h, mal schauen was da der Tacho anzeigt....


 
Genau, Schluss mit lustig. 
Du kennst die Nummer des Abschleppdienstes deines Vertrauens. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit beiden Händen hinter dem Rücken und verbundenen Augen ziehe ich immer noch sauber meine Bahnen  ..


 
Wieso, Spurassistent oder Colin McRae Dirt Fahrer?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, Spurassistent oder Colin McRae Dirt Fahrer?



Nein, Profi  .
Womöglich könnt ihr mich bald passion, ITpassion nennen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nein, Profi  .
> Womöglich könnt ihr mich bald passion, ITpassion nennen  .


 
Aber nur dann, wenn du dich mit dem Aston Martin überschlägst, danach locker aus dem Auto steigst, dir den Schmutz vom Sakko wischt und nach einem Martini fragst.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Genug des Spaßes, gleich wirds ernst. Denn in eineinhalb Stunden sitze ich in einem Aston Martin und schaue ob das was für mich ist  .
> Der fährt übrigens echte 290 km/h, mal schauen was da der Tacho anzeigt....


Dann hatte der Rocco aber nur ein kurzes Gastspiel. Oder wird der Aston dein Zweitwagen zum Flanieren?  

Astons und auch die Maseratis sehen schon fein aus, die ähneln sich optisch ja teilweise sogar. Auf jeden Fall schöne Autos, wenn man die Pinke dafür hat. 

Welchen Färst du, Vantage V8? Ich mag ja die Vantage Modelle, das sind heiße Kisten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Dann hatte der Rocco aber nur ein kurzes Gastspiel. Oder wird der Aston dein Zweitwagen zum Flanieren?



Der Scirocco wird dann ggfs. weichen müssen.
Aber da die Lieferzeit recht lang ist und die Investition recht hoch, wird er mir noch eine schöne Zeit erhalten bleiben.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Welchen Färst du, Vantage V8? Ich mag ja die Vantage Modelle, das sind heiße Kisten.



Ich bin den V8 Vantage gefahren. Ganz große Kino. War das beste Fahrerlebniss meines Lebens (und das will was heißen).
Der Sound ist super, das Design ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, die Qualität ist unfassbar, annähernd jeder Farb-/ Materialwunsch kann erfüllt werden, das Fahrgefühl geht in die Richtung unbeschreibbar. Ich bin jetzt noch ganz aufgewüllt. Sowas erlebt man nicht alle Tage. Und selbst vom Preis ist mir der Händler erstaunlich weit entgegen gekommen, (sozusagen einen halben Scirocco weit).

Ich bin mal gespannt wenn am Dienstag das Finanzierungs- und Leasingangebot reinkommt. Vom Barpreis her läge ich etwas über meinem Limit aber ich bin ja flexibel  . 
Jetzt hängts eigentlich nur noch vom Versicherungsangebot und meinem Wahnsinn ab  . Bzw. mein Steuerberater wird da auch noch was dazu zu sagen haben.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juni 2009)

Man IT du musst ja Schotter haben.
Aber das wäre das erste Auto von dir das auch meinen Geschmack trifft.

@Quanti
bei der Leitplanke hatte ich doch nur 120-130 drauf da war ich quasi unterfordert 

heute bin ich erstmal schön Landstraße mitm Mazda gefahren (Autobahn fahren nach Kassel ist Kacke ), hat sogar richtig Spaß gemacht dafür das er nicht ausm Knick kommt mit seinen 88PS
frag mich wie Spaßig es mit meinem Subi geworden wäre  

mfg Ceres


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin den V8 Vantage gefahren. Ganz große Kino. War das beste Fahrerlebniss meines Lebens (und das will was heißen).
> Der Sound ist super, das Design ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, die Qualität ist unfassbar, annähernd jeder Farb-/ Materialwunsch kann erfüllt werden, das Fahrgefühl geht in die Richtung unbeschreibbar. Ich bin jetzt noch ganz aufgewüllt. Sowas erlebt man nicht alle Tage. Und selbst vom Preis ist mir der Händler erstaunlich weit entgegen gekommen, (sozusagen einen halben Scirocco weit).


Nicht schlecht. 
Welcher ist eigentlich der teuerste Aston, der DBS? Vantage V8 und V12 sind sich ja glaubich recht ähnlich was design und Ausstattung angeht, bis auf den Motor usw.

Auf jeden Fall geile Autos. die Linienführung erinnert mich wie gesagt immer an die neuen Maserati Coupes, sehr italienisch für einen Briten. Sind so ziemlich die einzigen Autos von der Insel, die mich total anmachen, denn Jaguar ist zu "zahm" und RR/Bentley was für alte, reiche Leute bzw. was für Pimps und US-Rapper.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall geile Autos. die Linienführung erinnert mich wie gesagt immer an die neuen Maserati Coupes, sehr italienisch für einen Briten. Sind so ziemlich die einzigen Autos von der Insel, die mich total anmachen, denn Jaguar ist zu "zahm" und RR/Bentley was für alte, reiche Leute bzw. was für Pimps und US-Rapper.


 
Jep, Astons sind schon edle Karren, habe selbst noch keinen gefahren. 
Aber einen Jag darf man nicht unterschätzen. So ein Cabrio würde mir schon gefallen, mit Kompressormaschine versteht sich. 
Ist doch was anderes als der übliche SL. 

Einen Rolls, Bentley oder Maybach braucht die Welt ja nicht wirklich, gekauft werden sie aber.
Genauso wie Superyachten jenseits von 100 Meter Länge.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Meine Chefin fährt immer mit einem ihrer zwei Jaguar vor.
Ihr Mann sammelt die.

Bin immer noch gespannt was mein Dad bald in unsere Garage stellt. Von Z8 über SLS bis "einfacher" Carrera hat er schon alles durchgespielt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.
> Welcher ist eigentlich der teuerste Aston, der DBS? Vantage V8 und V12 sind sich ja glaubich recht ähnlich was design und Ausstattung angeht, bis auf den Motor usw.



Der Teuerste ist der Zero77, der kostet mal locker eine Million plus Steuer.
Was die Vantages angeht hast du recht, der Motor ist der einzige Unterschied. Nicht das ich irgendetwas gegen einen V12 hätte. Aber der V8 klingt "geiler", ist günstiger und ist von den Folgekosten das bessere Angebot.



CeresPK schrieb:


> Man IT du musst ja Schotter haben.
> Aber das wäre das erste Auto von dir das auch meinen Geschmack trifft.



Ich habe auch nicht viel mehr oder weniger als jeder andere hier. Nur ich gebe einen größeren Teil fürs Auto aus  .


Mal schauen ob alles so klappt wie es mir passen würde......


----------



## Fabian (12. Juni 2009)

Also bei Grip hatten die letztens einen Ashton mit einem V12 drin.
Klang echt gut,


> Habe noch nie einen V12 gehört der so agressiv klingt.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Juni 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Also bei Graip hatten die letztens einen Ashton mit einem V12 drin.
> Klang echt gut,



Der Sound war göttlich


----------



## roadgecko (13. Juni 2009)

Fabian schrieb:


> Also bei Grip hatten die letztens einen Ashton mit einem V12 drin.
> Klang echt gut,



Mh soweit ich mit errinnern kann hat "Team Schrick" auf DMAX nen V8 genommen. Aber der Motor kahm ja sofort raus und musste einem Modell "Marke Eigenbau" mit 3.0 Litern weichen. 

Weis zufällig jemand die Leistung ? Die wurde ja bis zuletzt verschwiegen. Laut den gesichtern würde ich doch auf ca. 400 PS tippen.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mh soweit ich mit errinnern kann hat "Team Schrick" auf DMAX nen V8 genommen. Aber der Motor kahm ja sofort raus und musste einem Modell "Marke Eigenbau" mit 3.0 Litern weichen.


Team Schrick: Der Kauf : DMAX

Ich schaus mir grad an.
Probefahrt? Braucht er nicht. Aber ist schon hart, nen gebrauchten Aston so beim "Auto-Türken" auf dem Hof stehen zu sehen.  

Jaja der Tim...


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> http://www.dmax.de/video/team-schrick-der-kauf/Aber ist schon hart, nen gebrauchten Aston so beim "Auto-Türken" auf dem Hof stehen zu sehen.



Das ist halt das Problem mit diesen Fake Shows.


----------



## Zoon (13. Juni 2009)

Aufm WGT in Leipzig gabs auch ein paar inoffizielle Konzerte, von nem Maserati GT zum Beispiel 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ylxCCbkuI4&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ylxCCbkuI4&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## N1lle (15. Juni 2009)

Poste euch ma Bilder vom 8er von meim Chef super abgestimmt Test mit da Euro Münze bestanden


----------



## Fabian (16. Juni 2009)

Öhmm was?


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

hmm euro ünzen test? ich kenn den test beim vorbeifahren den aufschnippen oder so irgendwas hab ich da im hinterkopf ich glaub auch ich weiß was du meinst

YouTube - Ken Block Gymkhana Practice


----------



## k-b (16. Juni 2009)

Wahrscheinlich meint er die Plakette


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Juni 2009)

Hab nochmal meine Anforderungen an ein Gebrauchtauto geändert.
Was käme für mich in Frage?

max. 3000 €
gute Lautsprecheranlage (Blaupunkt-Radio hab ich)
Klimaanlage oder nice to have Klimaautomatik
el. Fensterheber vorne
nicht rosa
Kleinwagen oder auch Coupeform, eher nicht 5-türig
auch Leistung, die sportliches fahren ermöglicht
mehr als 75 PS

Einer ne Idee? Ach ja, bevorzugt Diesel.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juni 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal meine Anforderungen an ein Gebrauchtauto geändert.
> Was käme für mich in Frage?
> 
> max. 3000 €
> ...



Boxen kannste nachträglich austauschen. Das sollte nicht das Problem sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2009)

Opel Omega


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Juni 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hab nochmal meine Anforderungen an ein Gebrauchtauto geändert.
> Was käme für mich in Frage?



Alter hast du keins angegeben. Eher neueres Auto oder alte Kiste/Youngtimer?
Oder anders gefragt: Willst du lebend aus einem Kleinwagen aussteigen oder lieber tot aus einer schickeren, älteren Coupe geborgen werden? 

*Coupe:*
Wenns billig sein soll und halbwegs was hermachen, dann schau dich mal bei gebrauchten Alfa Romeo GTVs um (Modell ab 1995)
Da sollte man für bis zu 3000 EUR schon gute 100 PS bekommen. Nachteile sind halt die frickelige italienische Elektronik und ggf. nicht ganz so tolle Spaltmaße (varriert von Exemplar zu Exemplar )
Und natürlich Frontantrieb.

Sonst fällt mir noch BMW E36 ein bzw. wenn du es möglichst klein willst: 316i compact. Da findet man mit etwas Glück sogar einen Baujahr 98 mit ca 100t km für weniger als 3000. Das wären dann ca 100PS und Heckantrieb. 

Golf III oder IV wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit bzw. halt entsprechende Modelle von Seat oder Skoda

Oder halt Japaner. Honda Civic oder Toyota Corolla, sind zuverlässig und haben in etwa Golf-Größe bei meist 75PS Standardmotorisierung.

*Kleinwagen:*
Hier halt die üblichen Verdächtigen: Opel Corsa (grusel) oder VW Polo bzw. VW Lupo, wenns ganz klein sein soll. Da kannst du dann schon ab Baujahr 2000 schauen, denke ich.
Alternativen wären z.B. Seat Ibiza, Fiat Uno, Peugeot 206, Renault Clio, oder auch Alfa 145 (aber nicht der Boxer), die sind alle eine Nummer kleiner als Golfklasse.

Vorteil hier ist halt, dass du für 3000 EUR neuere Modelle bekommst als bei PS-stärkeren Coupes, also mehr Sicherheit. Von den Japanern gibts in der kleinstklasse nur wenig, Toyota Starlet würde mir noch einfallen. Ob man einen Yaris oder einen der neueren, kleineren Honda Civics schon bei 3000 bekommt, weiß ich nicht, die sind halt alle BJ 2002 und neuer...

Deine Anforderungen bezgl. Lautsprecher und Klima sind halt vom Exemplar abhängig. klima und Fensterheber sind bei kleinwagen meist aufpreispflichtig, da musst du halt bei Autoscout24 oder mobile.de nach Exemplaren fahnden. Vernünftige Boxen gibts ab Werk praktisch kaum, das muss man selber einbauen. auch da halt schauen was der Verkäufer angibt.
Aber nimm keine Proll-Schleuder, wo ne Meterlange Basstube im Kofferaum rumkugelt. 

Hast du denn keine Vorlieben für eine bestimmte Marke, ein bestimmtes Land, bestimmte Modelle? Weil einfach so vorschlagen kann man dir ja tausend Sachen.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Juni 2009)

Vorlieben hab ich klar, aber das wäre etwas utopisch.
Geil wären natürlich Audi, BMW oder auch n Seat Leon oder Ibiza.
Ach ja, Baujahr so ab 2000.
Aber wenn es n gepflegtes Auto ist, geht natürlich auch älter.
Das kommt immer drauf an.

Der Alfa GTV sieht schon geil aus, aber der Spritverbrauch von 13 Liter innerorts ist etwas heftig, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Juni 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Vorlieben hab ich klar, aber das wäre etwas utopisch.
> Geil wären natürlich Audi, BMW oder auch n Seat Leon oder Ibiza.
> Ach ja, Baujahr so ab 2000.


Ab 2000 wirds halt schwierig bei den besser motorisierten Autos, wenn die Obergrenze 3000 EUR ist. Weil der Wagen für dich soll ja auch halbwegs frisch sein und nicht schon 250t km runter haben. Neben Spritverbrauch  und Steuer/Versicherung spielen ja auch Werkstattkosten eine große Rolle.

Für die Vorlieben musst du dir halt realistische Grenzen setzen. Welches der Autos, die 3000 EUR kosten *könnten*, würde dir am besten gefallen? 



> Der Alfa GTV sieht schon geil aus, aber der Spritverbrauch von 13 Liter innerorts ist etwas heftig, findet ihr nicht?


Hängt natürlich von der Fahrweise und dem Motor ab. Der GTV hat ja beim 1.8er Twin Spark auch schon 144 PS, mit dem 2,9L 16V Motor sogar 150-155. Verglichen mit gleichstarken Coupes dürfte das normal sein. Glaub nicht dass ein BMW E 36 318i oder 320i da sparsamer ist.
Sind aber auch schon recht viel PS für den Anfang, Ist ja dein erstes eigenes Auto. Bist du Fahranfänger oder hast bereits Übung und bist nur bisher immer mit den Familienautos gefahren?

Ich finde z.B. den 3er Compact sehr nett, nur der Innenraum ist leider etwas altbacken beim Compact, der größere 3er sieht etwas besser aus innen. Ansonsten aber ein schönes Auto, als 316er auch vergleichsweise sparsam und mit 100PS meiner Meinung nach gut motorisiert. Nur Versicherung könnte etwas teuer sein, weil 3er BMWs halt bei jungen Leuten sehr beliebt sind zum Rumheizen, ergo Unfallrisikogruppe.
Gibt bei den Autoversicherern Onlinerechner, da kannst du es dir mal überschlagsweise ausrechnen lassen, was welches Auto für eine Einstufung hat und wieviel man zahlen muss.

Ach ja, Diesel vs Benziner: Ich würde Benziner vorziehen, außer du hast wirklich vor, damit jeden Tag ne weitere strecke zu fahren. Denn Diesel ist ja auch im Preis gestiegen, der Preisvorteil ist nicht mehr so krass wie früher, dafür ist die Steuer höher. Motorsound und Drehzahlbereich sind beim Benziner natürlich auch toller. 
Und Speiseöl reinkippen als Treibstoff kann man bei den neueren Dieseln ja auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2009)

Naja, die BMW E36 bekommt man kaum noch unzerheizt, besonders die mit größeren Maschinen...

Ich frag mich aber, warum sind viele Leute so 'Kilometergeil', warum wird so sehr auf die Laufleistung geschaut??
Die sagt doch wenig bis gar nichts aus, zumal es dämlich ist, ein Auto mit knapp unter 100tkm zu kaufen und einem mit 120tkm zu bevorzugen...

In dem Bereich müssen nämlich meist größere Dinge gewechselt werden (Zahnriemen)...


----------



## k-b (21. Juni 2009)

Na n 3.18i is schon sparsammer als 13 Liter. Mein Dad fährt n 520 und selbst der braucht bei seinem ständigen rumgekurve innerorts selten mehr als 12. n 318 is ja um einiges leichter


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juni 2009)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu einem BMW 316 i compact so um die 3.500 € ? (Jetzt ma die 3.000 € Grenze von den vohrigen Posts weggelassen)

Sowas zb.: AutoScout24: Detailseite


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab grad den Hinweis bei Wikipedia gesehen, dass der BMW E36 nur 1 Stern beim NCAP Crashtest hat. Kommt halt wegen des Alters. 

Ein Polo 6N oder 6N2 schneidet da bedeutend besser ab, obwohl kleiner. Macht Sinn, sich da mal in Frage kommende modelle anzuschauen, falls bei NCAP vorhanden.

Der Alfa GTV würde vermutlich auch nicht mehr als 3 Sterne schaffen, wenn man ihn crashen würde. Der ist ja auch schon 1994 vorgestellt worden, den NCAP gibts erst seit 1997 iirc.


----------



## k-b (22. Juni 2009)

Der compact is doch extrem hässlich x.x


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juni 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Der compact is doch extrem hässlich x.x



In der vorgegebenen Preisklasse kommt es wohl eher auf innere Werte als auf Schönehit an. Und da steht der alte 3er ganz gut da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In der vorgegebenen Preisklasse kommt es wohl eher auf innere Werte als auf Schönehit an. Und da steht der alte 3er ganz gut da.


 
Wenn ich nicht ganz daneben liege, beruht der alte Compact doch noch technisch auf die dreier Reihe davor, richtig.
Kann man, glaube ich, am Cockpit ganz gut sehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht ganz daneben liege, beruht der alte Compact doch noch technisch auf die dreier Reihe davor, richtig.
> Kann man, glaube ich, am Cockpit ganz gut sehen.



Das stimmt. Er ist eine Mischung aus E30 und E36.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Er ist eine Mischung aus E30 und E36.


 
Genau, danke, war mir doch so, dass ich das mal irgendwo gelesen hatte.
Tja, auch BMW muss an die Kosten denken und die alte dreier Hinterachse reicht dem Compact ja noch (oder so ähnlich ).


----------



## DanielX (22. Juni 2009)

Wie geil, ich brauch nur den Lüfter von meinem Kühler neu und was soll der kosten, läpische 115€. 

Und das ist nur nen stink normaler Lüfter.

Muss ich mal aufm Schrottplatz schauen, da soll er 25€ kosten.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In der vorgegebenen Preisklasse kommt es wohl eher auf innere Werte als auf Schönheit an. Und da steht der alte 3er ganz gut da.


Naja, Geschmack ist subjektiv. Ich finde den E36 sowohl als Limousine als auch als Compact schick von außen. Ist halt kantiger als der E46. Der Innenraum sieht halt etwas E30-mäßig altbacken aus, aber damit kann man noch leben.
Aber dieses schlechte abschneiden beim NCAP gibt mir zu denken. Da steigst du als Fahrer ja in Einzelteilen aus nach einem Unfall. 

Gut, ich persönlich wurde mir nur nen E46 keuafen, weil ich den schöner finde (und er neuer ist), aber den bekommt man halt für 3000 nicht wirklich.
Aber da trau ich mich gar nicht mehr, den E36 weiter zu empfehlen, wenn die Verletzungsgefahr beim Unfall derart hoch ist.
wie kann es denn sein dass selbst der 6N Polo besser crasht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber dieses schlechte abschneiden beim NCAP gibt mir zu denken. Da steigst du als Fahrer ja in Einzelteilen aus nach einem Unfall.


 
Nun ja, bei dem Preis wird es halt nicht für ein Auto mit fünf Sternen reichen, damit muss man leben.
Aber man kauft sich ja auch nicht ein Auto, weil man damit rechnet, dass man einen Unfall haben wird.
Außerdem, die ganzen Crashtests sind eh für die Katz.
Jenseits von 80km/h bringt es nichts mehr, da ist man immer platt, egal wie viele Airbags verbaut sind.
Die sollten mal lieber Stoßfänger und Lacke entwickeln, die kleinere Rempler überstehen.
Einen Stoßfänger neu zu lacken kostet einen haufen Geld und nur, weil die Frau gegen einen Boller gefahren ist.


----------



## Mosed (22. Juni 2009)

Jaja, immer die Schuld auf andere Schieben... 
Ich habe noch Plastikstoßfänger, aber in der regel "benötige" ich die nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, bei dem Preis wird es halt nicht für ein Auto mit fünf Sternen reichen, damit muss man leben.
> Aber man kauft sich ja auch nicht ein Auto, weil man damit rechnet, dass man einen Unfall haben wird.


Hehe, wenn ich immer sehe, was für Pantoffeltiere da teilweise hinterm Steuer hocken, rechne ich schon damit, mal "abgeschossen" zu werden.
Die Kombination potentes Auto und schlechter Unfallschutz sind halt nicht so optimal für Fahranfänger, die den 3er BMW dann auch noch über- oder unterschätzen.



> Außerdem, die ganzen Crashtests sind eh für die Katz.
> Jenseits von 80km/h bringt es nichts mehr, da ist man immer platt, egal wie viele Airbags verbaut sind.


Würde ich so pauschal nicht unterschreiben, aber selbst wenn, ein Auto, in dem man bei 50 auch schon platt ist, ist eben noch schlimmer.



> Die sollten mal lieber Stoßfänger und Lacke entwickeln, die kleinere Rempler überstehen.
> Einen Stoßfänger neu zu lacken kostet einen haufen Geld und nur, weil die Frau gegen einen Boller gefahren ist.


Stimmt, zumal der Lack auf dem Plastik meist schlechter hält als auf dem Blech, so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und die Lackstifte vom Händler zum Überpinseln sind da keine Lösung. Ich tendiere beim Autokauf eh mehr zu Modellen mit unlackierten Stoßleisten, wenn verfügbar, weil eine schwarze Plastikleiste mich weniger stört als eine lackierte, von der der Lack abblättert.
Früher war das einfacher, da waren Stoßstangen aus Chrom, teilweise mit kleinen Prellböcken an den Autos. Aber sowas hat man heute ja nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hehe, wenn ich immer sehe, was für Pantoffeltiere da teilweise hinterm Steuer hocken, rechne ich schon damit, mal "abgeschossen" zu werden.
> Die Kombination potentes Auto und schlechter Unfallschutz sind halt nicht so optimal für Fahranfänger, die den 3er BMW dann auch noch über- oder unterschätzen.


 
Ich tendiere eher zu der Lösung, dass Fahranfänger nicht gleich entsprechend leistungstarke Fahrzeuge gewegen sollten.
Hat bei den Motorräder auch geklappt. Auch wenn die Kontrolle recht schwer werden wird.
Außerdem habe viele Fahranfänger kein Geld für ein Auto und nehmen dann mal den Prosche Turbo des Vaters.
Kann man das dann verweigern? 
Fragen über Fragen.

Aber ich rechne nicht täglich damit abgeschossen zu werden. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Würde ich so pauschal nicht unterschreiben, aber selbst wenn, ein Auto, in dem man bei 50 auch schon platt ist, ist eben noch schlimmer.


 
Gerade ältere Autos, deren Blech schon gealtert ist, hält deutlich schlechter als wenns neu wäre.
Hab mal so'n Crashtest mit 10 Jahre alten Autos gesehen und da sind schon einige bei 30km/h zusammengeklappt.
Aber neue Autos kann sich kaum ein Fahranfänger leisten.
Mit einem 50 PS Wagen kann man sich halt auch totfahren.
 Man muss die Fahranfänger besser aufklären/ausbilden, ruhig auch mal mit Sicherheitsfahrtrainig.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Früher war das einfacher, da waren Stoßstangen aus Chrom, teilweise mit kleinen Prellböcken an den Autos. Aber sowas hat man heute ja nicht mehr.


 
Tja, aber der Designer von heute kann halt keine unlackierten Stoßfänger mehr sehen, alles muss gestylt sein bis zum Tankdeckel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tendiere eher zu der Lösung, dass Fahranfänger nicht gleich entsprechend leistungstarke Fahrzeuge gewegen sollten.



Klingt logisch und ist doch so falsch. Denn die meisten Unfälle mit schwer Verletzten und Toten spielen sich bei Landstraßen Tempo ab. Und das erreicht jedes Fahrzeug. Also lieber ein stärkeres Auto mit besseren Bremsen udn mehr Sicherheitsausstattung als ein Kleinwagen der unter dem Strich eher eine Todeszelle ist. Vor allen Dingen würde ich aktive Sicherheit passiver vorziehen.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klingt logisch und ist doch so falsch. Denn die meisten Unfälle mit schwer Verletzten und Toten spielen sich bei Landstraßen Tempo ab. Und das erreicht jedes Fahrzeug. Also lieber ein stärkeres Auto mit besseren Bremsen udn mehr Sicherheitsausstattung als ein Kleinwagen der unter dem Strich eher eine Todeszelle ist. Vor allen Dingen würde ich aktive Sicherheit passiver vorziehen.



AutoScout24: Detailseite

Auch schön. Soeinen hatte mein Bruder vor seinem FiestaST allerdings als 4-Türer und in Silber.

bin auch am überlegen, mir so einen zu kaufen, wenn ich nen Führerschein mache.


----------



## dot (22. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich tendiere eher zu der Lösung, dass Fahranfänger nicht gleich entsprechend leistungstarke Fahrzeuge gewegen sollten.
> Hat bei den Motorräder auch geklappt. Auch wenn die Kontrolle recht schwer werden wird.



Ob sich das als Vergleich heranziehen laesst, ist natuerlich Ansichtssache. Selbst ein auf 34PS abgeriegeltes Gefaehrt ist in seinen Beschleunigungswerten beachtlich (~7 Sek. auf 100km/h). Das waere also umgemuenzt auf ein Auto einige 100dert PS fuer eine 18j. Fahranfaenger


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Ob sich das als Vergleich heranziehen laesst, ist natuerlich Ansichtssache. Selbst ein auf 34PS abgeriegeltes Gefaehrt ist in seinen Beschleunigungswerten beachtlich (~7 Sek. auf 100km/h). Das waere also umgemuenzt auf ein Auto einige 100dert PS fuer eine 18j. Fahranfaenger


 
Daher ist Aufklärung und gute Ausbildung wichtig. Nur wenn die Fahranfänger ihre eigene Leistung richtig einschätzen können, werden sie gute Autofahrer sein.
Deshalb auch der Ansatz mit Fahrsicherheitstrainigs.

Außerdem, wie IT schon gesagt hat, aktive Sicherheit ist mir im Auto auch wichtiger als 20 Airbags.
Aber gerade älteren Kleinwagen mangelt es da sehr an guten Fahrwerken und brauchbaren Bremsen, von abgefahrenen Reifen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> AutoScout24: Detailseite
> 
> Auch schön. Soeinen hatte mein Bruder vor seinem FiestaST allerdings als 4-Türer und in Silber.
> 
> bin auch am überlegen, mir so einen zu kaufen, wenn ich nen Führerschein mache.


Hey, das Auto ist cool.
Würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## N1lle (23. Juni 2009)

Der Fiesta ST ist wirklich ein tolles Fahrzeug also net zu teuer bissl Sport ist auch drin und ich find ihn besser als z. B. den Honda Civic hatchback. Mein Schwager fährt den in der Sportausführung ich sag nur sieht aus wie ein Igelhaufen. 

Darf ich mal ein andres Thema aufbringen hat wer ne Ahnung warum Mitsubishi nicht mit dem 3000gt im Rennsport angetreten  ist??? Ich denke mit Verleichterungen und so wär der doch sicher was fürs Profituning gewesen oder??


----------



## CeresPK (24. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klingt logisch und ist doch so falsch. Denn die meisten Unfälle mit schwer Verletzten und Toten spielen sich bei Landstraßen Tempo ab. Und das erreicht jedes Fahrzeug. Also lieber ein stärkeres Auto mit besseren Bremsen udn mehr Sicherheitsausstattung als ein Kleinwagen der unter dem Strich eher eine Todeszelle ist. Vor allen Dingen würde ich aktive Sicherheit passiver vorziehen.


Also Quanti da muss ich IT zustimmen.
jedenfalls klinkt es für mich logisch 

mfg Ceres


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hehe, wenn ich immer sehe, was für Pantoffeltiere da teilweise hinterm Steuer hocken, rechne ich schon damit, mal "abgeschossen" zu werden.
> Die Kombination potentes Auto und schlechter Unfallschutz sind halt nicht so optimal für Fahranfänger, die den 3er BMW dann auch noch über- oder unterschätzen.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man das "Plastik" vorher richtig "Behandelt" und die richtige Farbe etc.. nimmt hällt der Lack mindestens genauso gut. 
Spreche da mehr oder weniger aus Erfahrung 

Das der Lack aus der Sprühdose noch nicht einmal richtig aushärtet sollte jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wenn man das "Plastik" vorher richtig "Behandelt" und die richtige Farbe etc.. nimmt hällt der Lack mindestens genauso gut.
> Spreche da mehr oder weniger aus Erfahrung
> 
> Das der Lack aus der Sprühdose noch nicht einmal richtig aushärtet sollte jedem bekannt sein.


bis auf die Stellen wo die Frontschürze eingerissen ist ist der schieß Lack noch komplett bei meinem Unfall drangeblieben  also hält es schon ziemlich was aus 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klingt logisch und ist doch so falsch. Denn die meisten Unfälle mit schwer Verletzten und Toten spielen sich bei Landstraßen Tempo ab. Und das erreicht jedes Fahrzeug. Also lieber ein stärkeres Auto mit besseren Bremsen udn mehr Sicherheitsausstattung als ein Kleinwagen der unter dem Strich eher eine Todeszelle ist. Vor allen Dingen würde ich aktive Sicherheit passiver vorziehen.



gute bremsen sind sooo wichtig... hatte letztens nen 116i als leihwagen, das ging ja mal gar nicht. 
weiss schon, warum ich ne brembo-anlage hab.


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Bremsen stimmt O.o wobei auch die Reifen toller weise genug Haftung haben damit man anhält und nicht noch 10km rutscht mit blockierenden Rädern.

Ich merke jedes mal recht extrem den unterschied zwischen meinem Golf 3 Wo das Bremspedal recht "weich" ist und den neuen Autos wo ich dann bei den ersten Bremsungen immer etwas nicken muss, da die ja sofort richtig akut bremsen.
Andersrum ist die Sache aber viel gefährlicher (also wieder in den Golf einsteigen).
Ich werd mir wohl auch nochmal neue Winterräder holen wenns soweit ist, weil ich die jetzigen nicht wirklich kribbelnd finde... (und soviel Geld ist mir meine Sicherheit definitiv wert)


----------



## CeresPK (24. Juni 2009)

Das was am wichtigsten beim Fahren ist, ist wie ich finde Fahrwerk, Reifen und Bremsen.
Leistung ist erstmal zweitrangig 

mfg Ceres


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Leistung ist erstmal zweitrangig



Jein. Wenn man mit einer 75 PS Gurke jedes Überholmannöver zum Krimi macht ist das auch nur bedingt förderlich für die aktive Sicherheit.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Jein. Wenn man mit einer 75 PS Gurke jedes Überholmannöver zum Krimi macht ist das auch nur bedingt förderlich für die aktive Sicherheit.



Sehr gut gesagt

greetz


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2009)

hab mir mal nen Porsche Panamera Turbo zusammengestellt. ~135000€ Grundpreis + fast 40000 zusatzausrüstung. ^^ Gleich mal bestellen... 

Alleine die Keramikbremse hat 8700€ Aufpreis gekostet - davon kauft manch einer ein ganzes Auto (wer hat damit geworben? - Dacia?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Jein. Wenn man mit einer 75 PS Gurke jedes Überholmannöver zum Krimi macht ist das auch nur bedingt förderlich für die aktive Sicherheit.


 
Ich überhole gerne in Kurven. 
Da weiß man wenigstens, dass die 10 Autos, die ebenfalls hinter dem LKW fahren, nicht vor mir ausscheren.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juni 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> hab mir mal nen Porsche Panamera Turbo zusammengestellt. ~135000€ Grundpreis + fast 40000 zusatzausrüstung. ^^ Gleich mal bestellen...
> 
> Alleine die Keramikbremse hat 8700€ Aufpreis gekostet - davon kauft manch einer ein ganzes Auto (wer hat damit geworben? - Dacia?)



Jop 8.000 € für ne Keramikbremse ist keine Seltenheit. Recht teuer, aber auch wenigstens gute Bremswerte


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Jop 8.000 € für ne Keramikbremse ist keine Seltenheit. Recht teuer, aber auch wenigstens gute Bremswerte


 
Der normale Autofahrer wird aber keinen Unterschied merken, ob nun Stahl oder Keramik Bremsanlage.
Sowas merkt man höchstens auf der Nordschleife.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Juni 2009)

Und so eine Carbon.Keramikbremse kauft man einmal und nie wieder, da diese ewig halten.
Du kannst den Porsche zu Schrott fahren, die Bremsen aus- und in deinen nächsten Porsche einbauen.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der normale Autofahrer wird aber keinen Unterschied merken, ob nun Stahl oder Keramik Bremsanlage.
> Sowas merkt man höchstens auf der Nordschleife.



Wenn man von hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf 0 Bremst wird man es wohl gut merken  Wegen Temperatur etc...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wenn man von hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf 0 Bremst wird man es wohl gut merken  Wegen Temperatur etc...


 
Na ja, die normalen Porsche Bremsen sind ja auch nicht sooo schlecht. 
Ein Autofahrer, der einen koreanischen Geländewagen fährt, wird schon erstaunt sein, was so geht.


----------



## dot (24. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich überhole gerne in Kurven.
> Da weiß man wenigstens, dass die 10 Autos, die ebenfalls hinter dem LKW fahren, nicht vor mir ausscheren.



Dann schein ich ja nicht alleine verrueckt zu sein in den Augen anderer 
So lange man die Strasze einsehen kann ist doch alles in Butter


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2009)

Hab ne Idee wegen LKW + Kolonne überhohlen: LKW Funk zulegen und den Kerl (/die Dame) vorne fragen, ob die Strecke frei ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Hab ne Idee wegen LKW + Kolonne überhohlen: LKW Funk zulegen und den Kerl (/die Dame) vorne fragen, ob die Strecke frei ist


 
Es reicht, wenn man ein paar NSA Satelliten angezapft hat.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, die normalen Porsche Bremsen sind ja auch nicht sooo schlecht.
> Ein Autofahrer, der einen koreanischen Geländewagen fährt, wird schon erstaunt sein, was so geht.



Die Technik ist ja mittlerweile so weit, dass nahezu jedes Auto Bremswege unter 35 Meter schaffen kann. Wirklich gut bremst heute der, der einen geeigneten Reifen als Partner hat - nur leider gilt dort noch fast überall, dass ein gut bremsender Reifen leider noch sehr schnell verschleißt. Ich bin da nicht unbedingt auf dem Laufenden, meine aber, dass einige Reifenhersteller da schon Wunderwerke in der Entwicklung haben, die gute Lauf- und Bremsleistung vereinen. Erinnere mich da an ein Video von Continental mit einem Golf 5, der irgendwas bei 30 Meter von 100 auf Null brauchte.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Juni 2009)

In 30 Metern?
Das wäre besser als der Wert des 911 Gt2 mit 34 Metern.
Das würde ich gerne sehen....


----------



## Klutten (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich wüsste wo ich das gesehen habe. Ich glaube das stand in einer Auto-Motor-Sport. Natürlich ist das im ersten Moment verwunderlich mit den 30 Metern, aber Conti hatte da auch einen extremen Testreifen verbaut, der zeigen sollte wohin die Zukunft des Reifens führt. Sicher wird es noch dauern bis so etwas Serienreif ist und günstig produziert werden kann. Ich finde es bei solchen Tests aber immer sehr informativ, was möglich wäre wenn man alle Register zieht.

Der GT2 könnte auch solche Werte produzieren, wenn man andere Reifen verbauen würde. Es ist aber natürlich ein Unterschied ob man testet oder aber ein Serienfahrzeug unter normalen Bedingungen fährt - und der GT2 muss seine Bremswerte schließlich zu jeder Zeit präsentieren.


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

richtig den test hab ich auch gesehn war echt der hammer wie wennst an anker wirfst, und keramik bremsen sind definitv ne alternative aber bei nem polo oder kleinstwagen macht sowas einfach keinen sinn selbst sicherheitstechnisch nicht, was so ab 150ps anfängt dann schon eher sag ich mal (ja weiß golf normal gibts auch mit 180ps oder so nur so als vergleich) naja in zukunft werd ma selbst nimemr fahren dürfen weil das das auto für uns übernimmt und wir dürfen gar nix mehr machen, aber solange ich selbst fahren darf wird auch an übersichtlichen stellen gummi gegeben und die karawane überhohlt.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich überhole gerne in Kurven.


das erinnert mich an den klassiker "mit 100 in die kurve". 

edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6VpZlQjpZg


----------



## maGic (25. Juni 2009)

ach egal, was ihr über bremse usw. reden.

Ich sage eins: Sei froh dass ihr anständige Auto hat.

Meine Peugot 106 hat miese Bremswirkung beim Regen und keine ABS.
Einmal wegen fehlende ABS an Bordstein gecrasht, beim Kurven.!!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Juni 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> Meine Peugot 106 hat miese Bremswirkung beim Regen und keine ABS.
> Einmal wegen fehlende ABS an Bordstein gecrasht, beim Kurven.!!!



Da würde ich mir ggfs. mal Gedanken drüber machen ob du im richtigen Wagen sitzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an den klassiker "mit 100 in die kurve".
> 
> edit: YouTube - Autounfall


 
Die Typen sind ja klasse. 



maGic schrieb:


> ach egal, was ihr über bremse usw. reden.
> 
> Ich sage eins: Sei froh dass ihr anständige Auto hat.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, wie wäre es mit einem Auto Upgrade?


----------



## Holzhammer (25. Juni 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an den klassiker "mit 100 in die kurve".
> 
> edit: YouTube - Autounfall




LOOOOL  

Einfach nur geil xD

Hab noch kein Auto aber mach gerade mein Lappen
nun weiß ich schonmal was ich nicht ausprobiere hehe


Greetz


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (25. Juni 2009)

Am besten war das am Ende: "War bestimmt ein Opel"

 Ich glaube auch^^

greetz


----------



## dot (25. Juni 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an den klassiker "mit 100 in die kurve".
> 
> edit: YouTube - Autounfall



Das ist auch ein Experte vorm Herrn, anstatt die Linksabbiegerspur mit zu benutzen. Vorallem was haette er bei der naechsten Kurve denn gemacht, die ist bedeutend schaerfer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Juni 2009)

Für solche "Künstler" wurde ESP erfunden, wenn man nichts kann ausser aufs Gas treten braucht man tausend kleine Helfer um die eigene Unfähigkeit zu kompensieren.


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

geil das du sogar nochn lageplan mitlieferst ich hab mir ja scho damals wie ichs zum ersten mal sah den arsch abgelacht, ******* papas auto is kaputt. und isn audi übrigens. oh man so dämlich einfach.

ach und peugeot schmeiß die kiste wech letztens erst beim fahrsicherheitstraining warn neuer 206dabei und das abs greift sospät ein is echt heftig, aber ich kenns selbst vom 406 den ich ne zeitlang hatte, bei den franzosen greift das abs echt spät wos manchmal scho zu spät sein kann.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2009)

Wegen mir müsste es diese ganzen Helferlein nicht geben. Ich wäre da glücklicher, wenn man Fahranfänger besser schulen würde auf Autos ohne technischen Hilfsmitteln klar zu kommen. Teilweise finde ich das schon erschreckend, wie überfordert manche Leute sind, wenn mal Über- oder Untersteuern ins Spiel kommt.

Ansonsten ist es natürlich richtig. Risiken muss man an der Quelle ausschalten - und die sitzt nun mal hinter dem Steuer. Wie eben auch am PC. Dort sitzen ja auch die meisten Probleme vor dem Monitor. ^^ Somit natürlich ein Hoch auf die Technik.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juni 2009)

Das liegt aber mehr an den Leuten selber.

Im Winter 2005/2006 bin ich hier die Straße auch quer gefahren, lag aber daran, das die nicht gerade ist sondern ziemlich rund, da hab ich auch einige Kurven eckig genommen.

Aber sowas mach ich niemals nie nicht wieder, auch wenn ich noch mal 'nen RX7 haben werde, wird er nicht im Winter gefahren werden!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> bei den franzosen greift das abs echt spät wos manchmal scho zu spät sein kann.


Also die Renaults die ich letzten Winter gefahren bin waren ständig unter ABS, kann bei Peugeot aber natürlich etwas anders sein.



Klutten schrieb:


> Wegen mir müsste es diese ganzen Helferlein nicht geben. Ich wäre da glücklicher, wenn man Fahranfänger besser schulen würde auf Autos ohne technischen Hilfsmitteln klar zu kommen. Teilweise finde ich das schon erschreckend, wie überfordert manche Leute sind, wenn mal Über- oder Untersteuern ins Spiel kommt.


Die meisten Fahranfänger können ja noch nicht ein mal einen Benziner kuppeln, das finde ich noch viel bescheuerter.


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

ja renault is wieder anders aber selbst der instruktor hat gesagt peugeot is echt mies was des abs angeht. jaja die lieben fahranfänger mei frundinn is grad dabei führerschein zu machen theorie scho bestanden und in den vier jahren wo ma zam sind hat se 2jahr erlebt und naja viel für die fahrschule mit nehmen können (altes kasernen gelände mal ans steuer gelassen) aber ich denk auch für fahranfänger müssst a sicherheitstraining pflicht werden, wenn ich seh in was für situatonen da manche geraten oder wenns welche übertreiben wo se dann landen, is echt ******* nachts um zwei ausm bett zu müssen nur weil son dummer fahranfänger sich wieder überschätzt hat und am baum hängt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für solche "Künstler" wurde ESP erfunden, wenn man nichts kann ausser aufs Gas treten braucht man tausend kleine Helfer um die eigene Unfähigkeit zu kompensieren.


 
Physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten lassen sich nicht mit ESP beugen. 
Wennste zu schnell bist, fliegste aus der Kurve, ESP hin oder her.


----------



## Fabian (25. Juni 2009)

Unser neuer A4 ist angekommen,ich muss sagen da hat sich zum vorgänger einiges getan im Innenraum



> Wie eben auch am PC. Dort sitzen ja auch die meisten Probleme vor dem Monitor



Nur gefährden die nicht die allgemeine sicherheit


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Juni 2009)

Will Fotos sehen.
Hier beim Fußballverein steht ein neuer S4, sieht auch verdammt geil aus.
Würde ich sofort fahren, wenn ihn mir jemand schenkt


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

ich mag audi, trotzdem is bmw besser, egal letztens auf der a9 richtung nürnberg S8 vor mir gehabt und noch ein porsche im schlepptau im tempolimit, tja tempolimit vorbei der porsche hat kein land mehr gesehn einfach hammer der audi, aber ich find der S5 is eines der schönsten coupes wos aktuell gibt.


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Juni 2009)

Der RS5 ist sogar noch geiler, finde ich.
Aber am besten gefallen mir von Audi aktuell der TTS,TT RS und natürlich der R8, der bald als Cabrio rauskommt

Wann kommt eigtl. der R8 mit dem V12 Motor aus dem Q7? Mit 1000 Nm

Hab in A-M-Sport gelesen, dass die Bugatti Veyron bis zu 1 Kg CO2 auf 1 Km ausstößt


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

Über das Thema "Porschekiller" haben wir hier ja schon oft genug diskutiert.

"Wegziehen" ist manchmal auch einfach eine Fahrer-Endscheidung und nicht abhängig vom Auto.
Ich bin auch schon zig Sportwagen "weggezogen", aber bestimmt nicht weil mein Auto mehr Motorleistung hat  .


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

öhm hä? porschekiller? also ich weiß das mei vater mitm 540i auch locker gegen nen porsche ankommt und das es logischerweise immer aufn fahrer ankommt, denn wer net fahren kann aber porsche fährt naja sieht man oft, aber man hat halt gesehn das beide gleichzeitig gas gaben und der S8 schneller davon kam als der porsche.


----------



## k-b (25. Juni 2009)

N quatsch kommts aufn Fahrer an, genauso kommts n quatsch auf das Auto an. Seid ihr tolle Porschekiller und Antiporschekiller scho mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass ein Porschefahrer net jedes Losfahren an der Ampel als einen Rennstart sieht? Hab au scho mitm 2er Golf n Porsche abgezogen - Np.


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

man wie seit ihr denn drauf? voll aggro oder was?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

@k-b:
Genau das meine ich ja.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten lassen sich nicht mit ESP beugen.
> Wennste zu schnell bist, fliegste aus der Kurve, ESP hin oder her.



Natürlich, nur wenn du dir anschaust wie wenig des physikalich machbaren von den meisten Autofahrern genutzt wird, ist es klar wieso der Einsatz von ESP zu etwa 50% weniger tödlichen Unfällen geführt hat.

Sieht man auch schön in dem Video, da wird nicht gegengelengt und auch sonst nichts getan um das Schlimmste zu verhindern. Insofern ist ESP, CBC, BAS, ... genau das Richtige für solche "Experten".


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> man wie seit ihr denn drauf? voll aggro oder was?


Nein, wir finden nur diese Vergleiche wer wem wegzieht ziemlich albern...

Wenn ich mit der Supra auffer Bahn bin, werd ich auch öfter von Kleinwagen überholt, das heißt aber nicht, das ich die 245km/h, die ich im Schein stehen hab, nicht erreichen könnte, es heißt nur, das ich das gerade nicht möchte.

Andererseits hab ich mit dem Fabia und/oder Avensis auch die eine oder andere Corvette überholt.
Und was sagt das genau aus?
Richtig, das der Fahrer dieses Fahrzeuges gerade keinen Bock hatte, schneller zu fahren.

Merke: Sportwagenfahrer sind idR die besten und kooperativsten Verkehrsteilnehmer, denn sie müssen niemandem (mehr) irgendwas beweisen, sie fahren 'ganz locker vor sich hin' und kümmern sich nicht sonderlich um die Umwelt.
Wenn du meinst, einem Porsche abziehen zu müssen, dann geht das dem Porsche Fahrer idR ziemlich am Darmausgang vorbei...

PS: heut hat mich ein etwas älterer Herr angehupt, als ich ihn 'entnervt' überholte, war io und der fuhr 20-30 und war andauernd am verzögern...
Als ich dann vorbei war, meinte der, das Fernlicht und Schallzeichen benutzen zu müssen...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Merke: Sportwagenfahrer sind idR die besten und kooperativsten Verkehrsteilnehmer, denn sie müssen niemandem (mehr) irgendwas beweisen, sie fahren 'ganz locker vor sich hin' und kümmern sich nicht sonderlich um die Umwelt.


"Richtige" Sportwagenfahrer schon.

Der durchschnittliche Roadsterfahrer ist da wieder anders. Gefühlte 90% der SLK Fahrer müssen z.B. immer erst ein mal an meinem kleinen "Konkurrenten"("ei der sieht auch sportlich aus, aber mein Auto hat doch das zigfache gekostet") vorbei um sich dann mit exakt gleicher Geschwindigkeit vor mich zu setzen.


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

ach darum gehts mir doch gar net es war doch nur etz rein aufn S8 und den porsche bezogen, das viele kleinstwagen gefählricher fahren oder eben zu schnell in tempolimits als einer der 200+ hat.


----------



## roadgecko (26. Juni 2009)

Mh... mein "Persöhnlicher 911 GT3". Bloß wer gibt mir die 140k € ?


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

naja bevor ich mir prosche kauf kommt a nissan GT-R ins haus lol nur woher das geld?


----------



## roadgecko (26. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> naja bevor ich mir prosche kauf kommt a nissan GT-R ins haus lol nur woher das geld?



Skyline ist auch was feines. Und kostet noch nichtma die hälfte vom Porsche ^^

AutoScout24: Detailseite

Bin jetzt schlafen. Gn8


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

ja is au net schlecht
werde dem gleichtun gn8


----------



## maGic (26. Juni 2009)

Porschekiller ist Tesla Roadster, eine Elektroauto 252PS
o-100Km/h 3,8sek.!!!

Einzige Haken: Höchstgeschwindigkeit ca 200km/H wegen Schonung vom Getriebe


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Juni 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> Porschekiller ist Tesla Roadster, eine Elektroauto 252PS
> o-100Km/h 3,8sek.!!!
> 
> Einzige Haken: Höchstgeschwindigkeit ca 200km/H wegen Schonung vom Getriebe



Mal abgesehen davon das Porsche auch schnelleres im Sortiment hat, sollte man bei solchen Spielzeugautos bedenken das die Kombination aus 185 kw Motor und ein paar kw/h Akkuleistung bei sportlicher Fahrweise zu Reichweiten führt mit denen man nicht wirklich weit ausserhalb der Sichtweite zum eigenen Haus fahren soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2009)

Der Tesla Roadster ist ein technisches Gimmig, mehr auch nicht.
Leute, die schon vier Autos haben, kaufen sich so einen, damit sie die drei Hummer in der Garange besser erklären können, aber sonst ist das Teil genauso unsinnig wie das 1L Auto damals von VW.


----------



## maGic (26. Juni 2009)

hehe 1L Auto

Tesla Roadster, ist auch nur ein Prestigeobjekt, so war es.


----------



## dot (26. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> naja bevor ich mir prosche kauf kommt a nissan GT-R ins haus lol nur woher das geld?



Wer viel Leistung fuer wenig Geld haben moechte, der sollte auch mal abseits vom Auto-Tellerrand schauen. Fuer weniger als 1/10 des Preises bekommst du dann schon deinen "Porsche-Killer" und der macht dann auch noch mehr Spasz.


----------



## Mosed (26. Juni 2009)

getunetes Mofa? 

Vermutlich Motorrad...


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

lol gscheites motorrad und da kommt keiner dagegen an ausser a veyron gibtn schönes AB video drüber keine chance dagegen.


----------



## Fabian (26. Juni 2009)

Am besten ist wenn man beides hat

@Ole88:Ich würd dich bitten so zu schreiben das man deinen Beitrag nicht erst 3x lesen muss um ihn zu verstehen.Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol gscheites motorrad und da kommt keiner dagegen an ausser a veyron gibtn schönes AB video drüber keine chance dagegen.


 
Na ja, ein Motorrad kann man nicht unbedingt mit einem Auto vergleichen.


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

jaja ich beherrsche meinen dialekt entschuldigung. gelobe besserung


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut. Die Forensprache ist zu Recht deutsch und Wörter haben auch vollständig da zu stehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol gscheites motorrad und da kommt keiner dagegen an ausser a veyron gibtn schönes AB video drüber keine chance dagegen.


Aber nur auf der Geraden, in den Kurven schauts anders aus...

Aber da fährt dieses hässliche VW Teil auch geradaus...


----------



## ole88 (27. Juni 2009)

och geschmackssache mir gefällt er.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> och geschmackssache mir gefällt er.


 
Was, der Rettungshubschrauber?


----------



## ole88 (27. Juni 2009)

??? gug ma über mir der herr payne darauf war das bezogen 
der rth gefällt mir sowieso besser als jede achterbahn fahrt wenn der ne kurve fliegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ??? gug ma über mir der herr payne darauf war das bezogen
> der rth gefällt mir sowieso besser als jede achterbahn fahrt wenn der ne kurve fliegt.


 
Ich bin selbst Motorrad gefahren, bis es meine Frau verboten hat, aber mit einem Motorrad hast du eigentlich keine Chance gegen ein Auto.

Fahr mal mit einer Rennsau die Nordschleife entlang und dann mit einem Porsche.
Das Auto hat zwar das höhere Leistungsgewicht, aber deutlich schnellere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten, da siehst du mit dem Bike kein Land.


----------



## ole88 (27. Juni 2009)

hm weiß nich kommt vielleicht aufs bike drauf an, wieso eigentlich porsche? is doch egal welches auto, aber jetzt rein von der beschleunigung istn bike immer im vorteil gegenüber nem auto obs in der kurve anders aussieht weiß nich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hm weiß nich kommt vielleicht aufs bike drauf an, wieso eigentlich porsche? is doch egal welches auto, aber jetzt rein von der beschleunigung istn bike immer im vorteil gegenüber nem auto obs in der kurve anders aussieht weiß nich.


 
Jep, in der Beschleunigung kannst du leicht Vorteile haben, aber in den Kurven hast du keine Chance, da geht das Auto vorbei.
OK, muss kein Porsche sein, aber selbst gegen einen ollen AMG Benz siehst du kein Land.
Dafür hat ein Auto einfach zu hohe Kurvengeschwindigkeiten.
Ich weiß das sehr genau, hab ja jahrelang Motorrad gefahren. Bei einer kurvenreichen Strecke hatte ich damals keine Chance an meinem Kumpel mit seinem Audi Quattro dranzubleiben. Dafür reichten die kurzen geraden Stücke nicht aus und un den Kurven bist du mit dem Bike einfach nicht so schnell wie ein Auto, geht nicht.
1G wirst du mit dem Bike nicht hinkriegen und starke Sportwagen schaffen sogar 1,3G.


----------



## ole88 (27. Juni 2009)

die corvette sogar mehr als 1,3g soweit ich weiß, na dann, mit nem quattro hab ich mich im kreisel auch scho angelegt aus spaß mal ichn A3 2l FSI und er an 80 2,6 quattro oder so jaja im geradeaus war ich schneller aber im kreisel dann überhohlt (isn zweispuriger) quattro is scho geil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> die corvette sogar mehr als 1,3g soweit ich weiß, na dann, mit nem quattro hab ich mich im kreisel auch scho angelegt aus spaß mal ichn A3 2l FSI und er an 80 2,6 quattro oder so jaja im geradeaus war ich schneller aber im kreisel dann überhohlt (isn zweispuriger) quattro is scho geil.


 
Mein Kumpel hatte damals diesen Audi Quattro gehabt.
Von ABT etwas schneller gemacht. Der lief schon super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mit meiner Honda CBR 600 war zwar in der Beschleunigung schneller, aber in den Kurven hast du einfach keine Chance.


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juni 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cILugf4-6Jw&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cILugf4-6Jw&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

 Viel spaß ^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. Juni 2009)

haha das Motorrad geht aber mal sowas von nach vorn

greetz


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juni 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> haha das Motorrad geht aber mal sowas von nach vorn
> 
> greetz



knapp gewonnen. Aber wird von Strecke zu Strecke je nach Kurven etc... anders sein.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. Juni 2009)

richtig, aber sah gut aus wie das Motorrad auf den Geraden gut den Windschatten nutzte und mit Leichtigkeit vorbeizog

greetz


----------



## ole88 (27. Juni 2009)

schöner quattro jaja audi halt trotzdem bmw is doch meine lieblingsmarke ka mei dad fährt halt scho immer bmw und so.
nun ja nettes video


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juni 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> richtig, aber sah gut aus wie das Motorrad auf den Geraden gut den Windschatten nutzte und mit Leichtigkeit vorbeizog
> 
> greetz



Und dabei hat das Bike nur ca. halb so viel Leistung


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (27. Juni 2009)

jop, aber es hat ja auch mehr PS als Gewicht^^
Hätte er man die 400PS Hayabusa genommen...


greetz


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juni 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> jop, aber es hat ja auch mehr PS als Gewicht^^
> Hätte er man die 400PS Hayabusa genommen...
> 
> 
> greetz



Wie gesagt, zu viel Leistungs in den Kurven.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> jop, aber es hat ja auch mehr PS als Gewicht^^
> Hätte er man die 400PS Hayabusa genommen...
> 
> 
> greetz


 
Der Benz wiegt ja auch richtig was, da kann man schon mal 200PS abziehen, die der Motor braucht um die Masse in gange zu kriegen. 
Und 225PS auf'm Motorrad ist nicht verkehrt. 

Mir hat meine Honda schon gefallen.
Ein halbes Jahr lang bin ich die Fireblade gefahren, dann kam meine Frau...  
Ein geiles Geschoss... die Fireblade.


----------



## CeresPK (27. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> schöner quattro jaja audi halt trotzdem bmw is doch meine lieblingsmarke ka mei dad fährt halt scho immer bmw und so.
> nun ja nettes video


es gibt keine schönen Audis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juni 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> es gibt keine schönen Audis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, renn mal lieber schön weg. 
Ich lasse meinen A6 schon mal warmlaufen, und dann .


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, renn mal lieber schön weg.
> Ich lasse meinen A6 schon mal warmlaufen, und dann .



Mach das 

Find die Autos von Audi auch kuhl.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Find die Autos von Audi auch kuhl.



Auf jeden Fall.
Der S8, sportliche Luxus-Limousine, mit serienmäßigen 450 Pferden unter der Haube - was will man(n) mehr..


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Der S8, sportliche Luxus-Limousine, mit serienmäßigen 450 Pferden unter der Haube - was will man(n) mehr..



BMW 760i MJ2010, V12, Direkteinspritzer, Bi-Turbo mit 544 PS  .


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2009)

Beides echt grandiose Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> BMW 760i MJ2010, V12, Direkteinspritzer, Bi-Turbo mit 544 PS  .



Naja, auf die 90 PS kommt es dann auch nicht mehr so an.. 

Und selbst wenn, beides sind super Autos, dann muss man halt entschieden, für welche Marke man sich entscheidet - und darüber kann man nun wirklich schlecht diskutieren, denn das liegt einfach am persönlichen Geschmack. Und bei mir sieht es so aus, dass selbst wenn der 7er nochmal 100 Pferde drauf hätte fürs gleiche Geld, ich zum S8 greifen. Gäbe es keine Diskussion für mich. 


EDITH:

Ähm.. ist das hier der Wagen, von dem du redest? (Also zumindest die Karosserie?)
Errinert mich stark an 'nen Silberpfeil - sieht net wirklich wie ein BMW aus..


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja, auf die 90 PS kommt es dann auch nicht mehr so an..



Ist halt ein Unterschied ob man eine Limousine mit Hochdrehzahl V10 und 6 Gang Wandlerautomat fährt oder einen V12 Bi-Turbo (800 Nm) mit der vermutlich besten Automatik der Welt (8 Gang). Drehzahl-Motor und Automatik ist schon eher eine merkwürdige Kombination.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juni 2009)

Nun ja, so gut kenne ich mich mit dem ganzen Zeug jetzt auch nicht aus, das gebe ich ja zu - und in gewisser Weise hört es sich schon richtig an, was du sagst. 
Allerdings ist die jetzige Version des S8 auch schon 3 Jahre alt, darum sollte sich in nächster Zeit womöglich einiges tun - schließlich war auch die letzte Generation des S8 nach 3 Jahren überarbeitet worden, und weitere 3 Jahre später wurde die Produktion dann eingestellt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die jetzige Version des S8 auch schon 3 Jahre alt, darum sollte sich in nächster Zeit womöglich einiges tun - schließlich war auch die letzte Generation des S8 nach 3 Jahren überarbeitet worden, und weitere 3 Jahre später wurde die Produktion dann eingestellt.



Beim ersten S8 wurde im Rahmen des Facelifts von 2 Ventil- auf 5 Ventiltechnik umgestellt. Bei diesem S8 gab es kein Motorlift. Und das wird wohl auch nicht mehr kommen, da der Nachfolger schon in der Pipeline ist.
Und wenn ich die aktuellen Trends richtig einschätze, dann wirds wohl ein V8 TFSi werden. Genaueres weiß nur das Orakel  .


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und das wird wohl auch nicht mehr kommen, da der Nachfolger schon in der Pipeline ist.



Wo hastn die Info her?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wo hastn die Info her?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

Hab ich schon gemacht, Schlauberger, ich finde aber nichts..


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Audi braucht man eh nicht, kauf Skoda, ist das gleiche.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Audi braucht man eh nicht, kauf Skoda, ist das gleiche.



Stimmt, die Lenkräder sehen ziemlich ähnlich aus.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Lenkräder sehen ziemlich ähnlich aus.


nicht nur die Lenkräder sehen sich ähnlich
Egal ob VW, Audi oder Skoda ist doch eh (fast) überall das gleiche Zeug drinne 

mfg Ceres


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> nicht nur die Lenkräder sehen sich ähnlich
> Egal ob VW, Audi oder Skoda ist doch eh (fast) überall das gleiche Zeug drinne
> 
> mfg Ceres



Ja und nein. Teilweise sind da noch unterschiedliche Generationen verbaut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Teilweise sind da noch unterschiedliche Generationen verbaut.



Das stimmt (fast) nicht. 
Der einzige aktuelle Skoda der nicht auf aktueller Technik basiert ist der Octavia Tour, bzw. der Fabia basiert noch nicht auf dem gerade erscheinendem Polo aber das ändert sich wieder wennd er neue Fabia erscheint.

Bzgl. S8/ A8, wie in der Fachpresse schon erwähnt erscheint der neue A8 und etwas später der neue S8 2010. Ist also keine Zeit mehr irgendwas noch zu verändern.


----------



## k-b (28. Juni 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ähm.. ist das hier der Wagen, von dem du redest? (Also zumindest die Karosserie?)
> Errinert mich stark an 'nen Silberpfeil - sieht net wirklich wie ein BMW aus..


Schomal auf den Kühlergrill geachtet? 

BTw: der neue 7er hat die schönsten Rücklichter EVER. Kann nur noch vom X6 getoppt werden


----------



## Zoon (28. Juni 2009)

Normalerweise binb ich ja nicht so für VAG aber seitdem Audi wieder den 5 Zylinder Turbo drin hat könnte man wirklich schwach werden.

Die neuen BMW sind doch alle designerische Vergewaltigungen, OK der 7er geht noch aber der 5er GT? ein BMW der eigtl immer ein Fokus auf Fahrdynamik usw hat mit nem Leergewicht von 2 Tonnen???


----------



## k-b (28. Juni 2009)

Der 5er GT is au wieder so n hammer. Etwas komisch find ich den X1 und den neuen X3 (den alten sowieso). Der neue X5 sieht wenigstens wuchtig (net so rustikal wie der alte) aus und ist designtechnisch ein meisterwerk - ähnlich dem X6.


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

die x serie find ich überhaupt nich schön einfach hässliche suv´s gefällt mir gar nich, würde net ma freiweilig 200 mit so einem fahren wollen. dabei is der X6M wieder eine ausnahme und hat was für sich.
der 5er GT is etwas seltsam viel Gewicht und dann die power naja hät ma anders machen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die neuen BMW sind doch alle designerische Vergewaltigungen, OK der 7er geht noch aber der 5er GT? ein BMW der eigtl immer ein Fokus auf Fahrdynamik usw hat mit nem Leergewicht von 2 Tonnen???


 
Finde ich auch, habe den GT letztens gesehen, sowas von grottig.


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2009)

mal so nebenbei: was hat das Gewicht mit dem Design zu tun?

Aber 5-er GT? was soll das sein - meint ihr den 6-er?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Aber 5-er GT? was soll das sein - meint ihr den 6-er?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fahrzeuggewicht,

ein meiner Meinung nach überbewertetes Thema. Wenn man sich nciht gerade auf einer Rennstrecke bewegt und die Kosten für den Verschleiß verkraften kann, dann kann ein 2 Tonner mindestens ebenso spassig wie ein 800 kg Wägelchen sein. Mit dem Unterschied das sich viel Leistung oftmals besser anfühlt als ein schlappes Leichtgewicht, vor allem wenn man nicht alleine unterwegs ist.
Übrigens hat erst Nissan vor kurzem mit dem GT-R bewiesen das selbst 1,8 Tonnen problemlos in 7:38 um die NS zu wuchten sind. Wie gesagt der Verschleiß muss dann halt in Kauf genommen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> @Fahrzeuggewicht,
> 
> ein meiner Meinung nach überbewertetes Thema. Wenn man sich nciht gerade auf einer Rennstrecke bewegt und die Kosten für den Verschleiß verkraften kann, dann kann ein 2 Tonner mindestens ebenso spassig wie ein 800 kg Wägelchen sein. Mit dem Unterschied das sich viel Leistung oftmals besser anfühlt als ein schlappes Leichtgewicht, vor allem wenn man nicht alleine unterwegs ist.
> Übrigens hat erst Nissan vor kurzem mit dem GT-R bewiesen das selbst 1,8 Tonnen problemlos in 7:38 um die NS zu wuchten sind. Wie gesagt der Verschleiß muss dann halt in Kauf genommen werden.


 
Dazu braucht es aber auch eine entsprechende Leistung. 
Einen 2 Tonner mit 100PS zu fahren ist ungefähr so spaßig wie ein Tretroller. 
Wobei wir dann wieder beim Verbrauch sind und dass mehr Masse bewegen müssen gleich mehr Energie aufwenden bedeutet, ist ja wohl logisch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wobei wir dann wieder beim Verbrauch sind und dass mehr Masse bewegen müssen gleich mehr Energie aufwenden bedeutet, ist ja wohl logisch.



Verbrauch ist in meinen Augen ein ebenso überbewertetes Thema. Denn wenn einem klar ist das sowieso jeder Tropfen Öl auf diesem Planeten verwurstet wird, dann relativiert sich die ganze Diskussion zum Thema Verbrauch eben.

Übrigens wenn ich sehe wieviel ein schönes Auto pro Jahr tankt und wieviel Heizöl z.B. mein Kollege für seine (viel zu große) Hütte im Jahr verbraucht. Dann ist Cayenne Turbo fahren und eine normale Wohnung bewohnen dagegen das reinste Ökoprojekt.

Aber wie erwähnt, Sprit sparen ist eher eine theoretische Größe. Denn wo ist der gesaprte Sprit? Richtig im Tank eines anderen, da weniger Öl gefördert wird als der Markt verlangt. 

Aber das nur am Rande.......



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einen 2 Tonner mit 100PS zu fahren ist ungefähr so spaßig wie ein Tretroller.



Interessant wird es wenn das Leistungsgewicht irgendwo um die 5 kg/ Pferd liegt, bedeutet bei einem 2 Tonner halt das er im idealfall so 400 PS mitbringen sollte. Und das tun ja viele Modelle in der Luxusklasse. Z.B. BMW 750i 407 PS, MB S500 388 PS, Audi A8 W12 450 PS, .....


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2009)

ok, bei BMW hab ich ihn jetzt auch gefunden, aber in Konfigurator nicht...

ein Lambo wiegt auch mind. 1,5 Tonnen - sportliches fahren dürfte aber möglich sein. 
Luxus wiegt halt was (5-er GT...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Interessant wird es wenn das Leistungsgewicht irgendwo um die 5 kg/ Pferd liegt, bedeutet bei einem 2 Tonner halt das er im idealfall so 400 PS mitbringen sollte. Und das tun ja viele Modelle in der Luxusklasse. Z.B. BMW 750i 407 PS, MB S500 388 PS, Audi A8 W12 450 PS, .....


 
Ich habs mal eben ausgerechnet.
Bei meinem Auto liegt das Leistungsgewicht bei 3,78kg/PS. 

Reicht so gerade eben aus, um im Stadtverkehr mitfließen zu können.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2009)

das Leistungsgewicht meines kleinen liegt bei 11,04 

mfg Ceres


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

den 5er gt kannst auch  no net kaufen, also wenn ich viel geld hab so wie der mitm haus und cayenne turbo (wozu braucht man son auto?) dann tät ich mei hütte mit wärmepumpen betreiben und nich auf öl setzen, wär mir zu teuer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> cayenne turbo (wozu braucht man son auto?)...



Eine Frage die sich überhaupt nicht stellt. In einer freien Gesellschaft soll sich jeder das kaufen was er möchte. Ansonsten kann man die Frage ja auf fast alles anwenden und die universelle Antwort heißt zurück in die Höhle  .



CeresPK schrieb:


> das Leistungsgewicht meines kleinen liegt bei 11,04



Der ist ja auch nicht sportlich.


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

jaja die verteidiger der suv´s ich sach ja scho nix mehr mei traum auto wär auch a dodge charger genauso unsinnig vom verbrauch wie a cayenne, bin scho leis


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> jaja die verteidiger der suv´s ich sach ja scho nix mehr mei traum auto wär auch a dodge charger genauso unsinnig vom verbrauch wie a cayenne, bin scho leis



Was ist am Verbrauch unsinnig?

Übrigens sind die in Deutschland zugelassenen SUVs zu weit über 90% kleine 6 Zylinder Diesel Modelle. Diese verbrauchen auf dem Papier um die 8 Liter und real um die 10 Liter, also nichts mit Spritfresser. 
Sprich Hexenjagd auf SUVs = nachgeäffe amerikanischer Verdummung.


----------



## Zoon (28. Juni 2009)

Trotzdem gerade von BMW muss nicht unbedingt ein Auto kommen was in der Basis schon 1.9 Tonnen wiegt...


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2009)

warum nicht? Der VW Golf wiegt schon 1,4 Tonnen - wie soll dann ein 5-er oder 7-er genausoviel wiegen?

BMW steht ja auch für Komfort.


Wenn man erstmal mit unsinnig anfängt, kann man gar nicht mehr aufhören. Wozu muss z.B. eine Privatperson irgendwohin fliegen? Für was braucht man einen Swimming-Pool im eigenen Garten? ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Trotzdem gerade von BMW muss nicht unbedingt ein Auto kommen was in der Basis schon 1.9 Tonnen wiegt...



Da kann ich mich der Frage von Elementardrache nur anschliessen. BMWs waren immer ähnlich schwer wie Audis oder MBs, nur eben agiler.
Und selbst mein relativ leichter Scirocco wiegt etwa 1300 kg und das bei etwas über 4 Meter, da wird ein 5 Meter Schiff mit ordentlich Komfort und einem wesentlich größerem Motor wohl deutlich schwerer sein. Muss aber nicht unbedingt ein großer Nachteil sein. Grip hat den 730d getestet und kam auf einen Verbauch von unter 8 Liter/ 100 km. Das schaffen bei gleichem Fahrstil viele Mittelklasse Wagen nicht.

Insofern bleibe ich dabei, das Gewicht wird über bewertet. Der einzige echte Nachteil sind die höheren Folgekosten für den Verschleiß. Aber wer sich den Unterhalt für einen 7er nicht leisten kann der sollte ihn sich auch nicht kaufen.

Ist auch wieder so ein Thema wo kaum darüber gesprochen wird, nämlich das viele über ihren Verhältnissen einkaufen in dem sie Gebrauchtwagen kaufen. Sprich nicht genug auf der Naht für einen neuen Polo aber das ist noch lange kein Grund nicht gebrauchte E-Klasse zu fahren, absurd  .
Ich hätte mir z.B. für mein Budget einen jungen gebrauchten 550i mit unter 40tkm kaufen können. Aber eine dicke V8 Limousine verursacht andere Kosten als ein Auto aus der Golfklasse.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (28. Juni 2009)

Ey Leute wisst ihr was man für ein paar Alufelgen noch bekommt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist auch wieder so ein Thema wo kaum darüber gesprochen wird, nämlich das viele über ihren Verhältnissen einkaufen in dem sie Gebrauchtwagen kaufen. Sprich nicht genug auf der Naht für einen neuen Polo aber das ist noch lange kein Grund nicht gebrauchte E-Klasse zu fahren, absurd  .
> Ich hätte mir z.B. für mein Budget einen jungen gebrauchten 550i mit unter 40tkm kaufen können. Aber eine dicke V8 Limousine verursacht andere Kosten als ein Auto aus der Golfklasse.


 
Denke ich auch.
Daher kaufe ich mir auch nur kleinere Autos. Mir reicht das und so ein Dickschiff ist doch eine ganz andere Liga, nicht nur bei der Parkplatzsuche.


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

hm ka welche marke welcher zustand?


----------



## Gott des Stahls (28. Juni 2009)

Sind welche von Renault und gebraucht


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2009)

Gott des Stahls schrieb:


> Sind welche von Renault und gebraucht


das Wort gebraucht sagt ja richtig viel über den Zustand der Dinger aus 
wie viele? (ich denke mal 1 Satz also 4 St.)
Wie viele Kratzer, wo usw. 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Gott des Stahls (28. Juni 2009)

Müsste ich erst gucken weil sind die Felgen von meiner Mudda
Und von Autos hab ich eigentlich überhaupt keinen Schimmer :/


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juni 2009)

Gott des Stahls schrieb:


> Ey Leute wisst ihr was man für ein paar Alufelgen noch bekommt?



Kommt drauf an welche. OZ Superturismo inkl. paar Pirelli Reifen zb. bringen mehr als irgendwelche 0815 Felgen ohne Reifen zb. 
@CeresPK wenn schon Kratzer dann ganz außen *Bordstein Hust* xD


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Wie willste stärkere Autos (die dann meistens RWD oder 4WD sind) ärgern wenn die Antriebsenergie deiner Frontkratzerei nur und Krach, Qualm, aufgelösten Gummi anstatt in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird? Müsste mal in meinem eingestaubten DSF Tracktest Archiv nachgucken ... Bei den Rundenzeiten war der A210 Evo irgendwio bei Daihatsu YRV, Trabant 601 (!!!),, Renault Clio (normal, kein RS), VW Golf 4 GTI VR5 (die 150 PS Luftpumpe) also ziemlich weit vorne wenn man die Tabelle von unten betrachtet
> 
> Naja abgesehen ist der A210 Evo schon ein seltenes Sondermodell, pflegt den gut, verbastelt den nicht und er bleibt für A Klasse Maßstäbe durchaus Wertstabil. Denkt an die Rostversorge, MB war bei der A Klasse richtig schlampig.



*Hust*: mit Reifendurchdrehen ist er Schneller auf 100 als ohne. neue Ergebnisse: 7,9 und 8,3. Das mit den schlechten Rundenzeiten stimmt. Das ESP greift extrem heftig ein, nimmt einem in der Kurve ziemlich das Gas weg. Man kann es ja auch etwas ausschalten, dann wär die Rundenzeit denke ich etwas besser.

Edit: ach hier ist der Test: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/864010/Mercedes_A210_Evolution


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche. OZ Superturismo inkl. paar Pirelli Reifen zb. bringen mehr als irgendwelche 0815 Felgen ohne Reifen zb.
> @CeresPK wenn schon Kratzer dann ganz außen *Bordstein Hust* xD


kann ja auch sein das nen Hund davor gepinkelt hat und sich die Seiche in die Felgen reingeätzt hat    da ist dann nen Großflächiger Kratzer drauf.

mfg Ceres


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Zoon schrieb:


> Wie willste stärkere Autos (die dann meistens RWD oder 4WD sind) ärgern wenn die Antriebsenergie deiner Frontkratzerei nur und Krach, Qualm, aufgelösten Gummi anstatt in Vortrieb umgesetzt wird?


Genau aus dem Grunde fahr ich lieber Hecktriebler.
Da bekommt man weitaus mehr Grip auf die Straße...
Ich merk das ja schon beim Skoda Fabia, der nun wirklich keine Leistung hat, wie schnell da die Reifen quietschen.
Beim Toyota muss ich das schon wirklich drauf anlegen...

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal erwähnen, das Frontgetriebene Modelle in der Herstellung (und wohl auch beim Design) wesentlich preiswerter sind als Heckgetriebene Modelle, *das ist der Grund, warum es kaum (noch) Heckgetriebene PKW gibt*!
Und nicht die Sicherheit oder sonst was.

PS: mein Toyota hat AFAIR auch 'nen LSD, ein gewöhnlicher Frontkratzer hat sowas nicht, entsprechend schnell drehen auch die Räder durch...


Zoon schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger auf Basis der Hyundai "Genesis"Plattfrom hat Heckantrieb, als Basis nen 2.0L Turbo oder nen 3.5L V6, der könnte durchaus was werden.


Super, ein weiteres Auto, das für mich in Betracht kommt.
Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich mir dieses Gefährt mal anschauen werde, wenns da ist.



Zoon schrieb:


> Fahr mal nen 150 PS Frontttriebler an einer Ampel zügig an weil es einer Hinter dir eilig hat, wetten die Räder drehen durch?


Da brauchts nicht mal 150PS, da reicht auch etwa die hälfte...

Bei meinem Toyota ists nicht so einfach, trotz mehr Leistung.
Wird aber zu einem großen Teil an der nicht vorhandenen Kupplung liegen...


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

ähm muss ich wiedersprechen A3 150ps 2,0l FSI  räder sind nich durchgedreht bei so nem ampelstart, esp natürlich aus. also entweder es lag an den reifen oder ka


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ähm muss ich wiedersprechen A3 150ps 2,0l FSI räder sind nich durchgedreht bei so nem ampelstart, esp natürlich aus. also entweder es lag an den reifen oder ka


 
Dann schalte auch mal das ASR aus.


----------



## ole88 (28. Juni 2009)

lol wie soll ich das denn machen dafür gibts kann schalter, und ich bin net langsam losgefahrn wennste das meinst, ich denk es lag an den reifen. selbst ohne asr


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann schalte auch mal das ASR aus.


^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol wie soll ich das denn machen dafür gibts kann schalter, und ich bin net langsam losgefahrn wennste das meinst, ich denk es lag an den reifen. selbst ohne asr


 
Nee, soviel Grip können die Reifen nicht bringen, dass sie nicht durchdrehen. 
Das ASR schraubt die Motorleistung runter, sobald ein Reifen Grip verliert.
Bei mir kann ich es auschalten, ebenso wie das ESP.
Bei dir gehts wohl nur über den Sicherungskasten.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2009)

ja glaub ich auch, habs aber nimmer sonst würd ichs sofort ausprobieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

Bei dir wird wohl die Elektronik das ganze so hindrehen, das da nix passiert...

Bist schon mal einen Hecktriebler gefahren?
Weißt du, wie gewaltig der Unterschied beim Grip sein kann??

Ich fahr ja öfter mal einen Hecktriebler, siehe Avatar, ab und an auch mal 'nen Frontkratzer.
Du kannst mir glauben, das der Hecktriebler wesentlich mehr Grip auf die Straße bringen kann...

Dafür hat man aber auch 'nen sack voll Probleme, hauptsächlich wg. der Kraftübertragung (Kardanwelle, Transaxle und HA Diff)...


----------



## ole88 (29. Juni 2009)

ähm mei dad hatn 540i war schon mal hinterm steuer und weiß wie geil a hecktriebler is, oder n mazda rx8 allerdings nur probe fahrt, ich fahr lieber heck als front is einfach geiler wie du sagst, hab momentan nur leider ka auto is aber ne andre gschicht, in zukunft immer wenn man ein auto kauft zum händer der marke gehen und sich die fahrzeug history geben lassen wo alles was gemacht wurde drin vermerkt ist, lehre fürs leben.
naja mal gugen wenn ich n neues auto hol wirdsn 3er bmw will scho an schönen 325 oder 330i mal gugen was sich ergibt. kann dir auch ur recht geben


----------



## Zoon (29. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Edit: ach hier ist der Test: Mercedes A210 Evolution Video - Nille12345 - MyVideo



Wie der Tim Schrick damals aussah  

Hmm der hat ja im Stand so nen 4000 Umdrehungen Drehzahlbegrenzer wie die alten Amis ... bzw. hab die alten DSF Tracktests noch irgendwo auf CD, inklusive Trabant 601 



ole88 schrieb:


> ähm muss ich wiedersprechen A3 150ps 2,0l FSI räder sind nich durchgedreht bei so nem ampelstart, esp natürlich aus. also entweder es lag an den reifen oder ka



Bei nem normalen Audi kannsgt du so oft wie du willst ESP off drücken das ASR bleibt trotzdem an, bzw. das ASR musst du extra ausschalten, sobald dir die Karre auskeilt ists ESP auch wieder an ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juni 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hmm der hat ja im Stand so nen 4000 Umdrehungen Drehzahlbegrenzer wie die alten Amis



Ist bei fast allen "Metzgern" so. Im übrigen ist das bei meinem VW lustigerweise genauso.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Juni 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist bei fast allen "Metzgern" so. Im übrigen ist das bei meinem VW lustigerweise genauso.


Wieso ist das eigendlich so mit dem Drehzahlbegrenzer? Im Leerlauf, also nicht auf P wie Parken (ja, meine Mutter fährt Automatik) dreht er bis in den roten bereich, da leuchtet nur so ne gelbe Warnleuchte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wieso ist das eigendlich so mit dem Drehzahlbegrenzer? Im Leerlauf, also nicht auf P wie Parken (ja, meine Mutter fährt Automatik) dreht er bis in den roten bereich, da leuchtet nur so ne gelbe Warnleuchte.



Vielleicht um Peinlichkeiten an der Ampel von Spätpubertierenden von der jeweiligen Marke fern zu halten  .


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Juni 2009)

Aber das mit dem Drehzahlbegrenzer hört sich ja grad am geilsten an, oder??


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juni 2009)

was, das Geräusch wenn der Begrenzer kommt findest du geil

Ich könnt bei dem Geräusch das große  bekommen.

 mfg Ceres


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Juni 2009)

hängt halt auch vom Auto ab


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> hängt halt auch vom Auto ab



Tim Shrick hat dazu ma nen Statement gegeben. Am besten ist der "harte" Begrenzer ^^ wenn ihr mich versteht xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4QEma4I0clM&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4QEma4I0clM&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2009)

lol erinnert mich wenn ich in TDU mein a4 oder so in begrenzer laufen lass


----------



## Mosed (30. Juni 2009)

der typ sagt doch nicht wirklich: "es macht spass ihn in den Begrenzer laufen zu lassen, denn dafür ist der Begrenzer ja auch da" ?? Ja klar - der Begrenzer ist dafür da den Motor dort ständig reinzujodeln, ist klar.

Die Dämpfer unten im Aufzugsschacht sind ja auch dafür da den Aufzug da ständig rauffallen zu lassen. Nur dafür wurden die eingebaut. ^^


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juni 2009)

lol Also eig kann ich ja den Herrn Schrick gut leiden aber bei diesem Satz würde ich ihn am liebsten Steinigen 
also ich find hohl ne Karre bis in den Begrenzer drehen zu lassen weil meist hat man dort kaum Leistung mehr und 2 hört es sih einfach nur schice an.

mfg Ceres


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Juni 2009)

Sagt viel über den Civic aus, wenn der Begrenzersound noch das Beste an dem ganzen Motor ist.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe was ganz tolles in einem Anderen Forum gefunden 
und zwar diesen Link hier: You're Doing It Wrong: Painted Rotors Edition

sollte man echt mal nachmachen


----------



## ole88 (1. Juli 2009)

seh ich des richtig das die die bremsscheiben lacken? ähm is der lack dafür geeignet ka denn sowas sollte doch eigentlich nich gehen.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2009)

ähhmmm Ich glaube nicht das überhaupt irgend ein Lack dafür geeignet ist


----------



## ole88 (1. Juli 2009)

sach ich doch, wie doof kann man sein und sowas noch kaufen am besten noch bei ebay vertickern und morgen bei motor-talk n thread mit hilfe auto is ungebremst in sattelschlepper nachdem ich die bremscheiben gelackt habe. rofl


----------



## maiggoh (1. Juli 2009)

Der Lack is doch eig für Bremssättel oder?
Hmm schon iwie 
War best. ne Frau Jeder Mensch mit nur einem Funken Technikverständnis wird doch wohl merken das das  is


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Sagt viel über den Civic aus, wenn der Begrenzersound noch das Beste an dem ganzen Motor ist.



Dann doch gleich mal den Begrenzer rausnehmen und dem ultimativen Motorsound lauschen.


----------



## Mosed (1. Juli 2009)

super Idee.

Am besten ölt man die Bremsscheiben noch, damit es nicht so quietscht.
Und die Radschrauben sollte man auch einölen, dann lassen sie sich leichter mit der Hand reindrehen. ^^

In den Luftfilter solle man Löcher reinbohren für mehr Luftdurchsatz, bei nem 50PS Motor nutzt man am Besten 20-Zoll Felgen, die zudem ordentlich breit sind.

Was gibts noch schönes?


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Juli 2009)

Ohne Servolenkung und mit einem Klotz unterm Gaspedal fahren?
Oder doch gleich ohne Federung?^^


----------



## ole88 (1. Juli 2009)

naja wenn dann gleich auf den auspuff verzichten und sich ne pizzatheke aufs dach schrauben


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2009)

Für ein härteres Fahrwerk werden die Federn durch Stahlprofile ersetzt


----------



## ole88 (1. Juli 2009)

nee blattfedern werden eingebaut


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn ihr unbedingt spammen wollt, dann macht das bitte im Laber-Thread. Hier darf gerne über ernsthaftere Dinge sinniert werden.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dem Ding als "Spielzeug"? Ob der Wagen wohl den Wert hält?
Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht


----------



## dot (1. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> der typ sagt doch nicht wirklich: "es macht spass ihn in den Begrenzer laufen zu lassen, denn dafür ist der Begrenzer ja auch da" ?? Ja klar - der Begrenzer ist dafür da den Motor dort ständig reinzujodeln, ist klar.



Der Begrenzer hoert sich doch auch Klasse an im Gegensatz zu dem was man sonst so geboten bekommt  Der Rest war doch nur Spasz von ihm.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Ding als "Spielzeug"? Ob der Wagen wohl den Wert hält?
> Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht


Ich find Cobras schick! 
Was den Wert angeht: Ich denke nicht, dass die Replicas groß im Wert fallen, dafür gibt es zu wenige davon auf unseren Straßen. steigen werden sie aber wohl auch nicht großartig, im Gegensatz zu den echten Shelbys oder gar ACs

So ein Bausatz ist halt nicht billig, mit Motor und sonstigen Teilen landet man wohl bei 20.000-30.000 EUR, die zusammengebauten und gefahrenen dann etwas günstiger bei oft nur wenigen km (da Schönwetter- und Spaßauto).

Kann auch eine Rolle spielen, dass bei so einem Gefährt der Fan sich lieber sein eigenes, individuelles Auto selbst aufbaut, und deshalb fertige Bausätze nicht so beliebt sind, weil man da halt mit dem Leben muss, was der Vorbesitzer daraus gemacht hat.

Aber generell ne geile Sache und imho deutlich cooler als ne Super7-Replika oder sonst irgendeine Plastikwanne zum Selberschrauben. Die originalen Cobras sind dann eh schon wieder fast zu schade zum Fahren, bei den horrenden Preisen.

PS: Gibt auch linksgelenkte Replikas mit Kopfstützen an den Sitzen, falls man im Falle des Unfalles keinen Bock auf ein Schleudertrauma hat.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Southern Roadcraft hat wohl auch selbst welche zusammen gebaut(und nicht gerade die schlechtesten). Wäre halt zu klären ob das mal ein Bausatz war oder nicht. 

Die echten Shelbys gehen leider in die Kategorie "unbezahlbar".

Generelle Grundlage:
Mein Dad will sich einen Roadster für maximal 50.000, gerne aber auch weniger, zulegen. Möglichst Oldtimer bzw. klassisches Design(er findet z.B. auch die Morgans klasse).

Der verlinkte erschien uns schon mal recht passend, aber leider wird Probefahren etc. wohl erst in drei Wochen drin sein, da sind die Angebote von heute wohl fast alle wieder weg.

@P.S.: Wenn ich mit so einem Ding nen Unfall baue bin ich froh über das Schleudertrauma, sonst wäre mir ja viel zu schnell bewusst was da gerade zu Schrott verarbeitet wurde  .


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2009)

Die 190er SL aus den 50er Jahren sind doch auch in diesem Preissegment angesiedelt und meiner Meinung nach zeitlos schön. Ein Bekannter hat für einen Zustand-1-SL aus den Staaten vor ein paar Jahren knapp 75.000 Euro gezahlt. Zustand 2 sollte doch bereits unter 50.000 Euro liegen.

Oder soll es eher eine ausgefallene Marke sein?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Mercedes SL hat mein Dad ist auch im Blick, mir persönlich ist der ein bisschen zu bieder.

 Das einzige was wirklich raus fällt ist ein "normaler" 70er Jahre Porsche(selbst wenn mein Dad den schön fände würde er den nie gegen meine Mutter und mich durchsetzen können).


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2009)

Du meinst noch den Porsche 912? Den kann ich jetzt im Sommer 1x im Monat bestaunen. Ein Nachbar scheint regelmäßig von jemandem mit einem schwarzen 912er Besuch zu bekommen. Ein ebenso göttliches wie unerschwingliches Auto.

Edit:
Verwechsele da gerade die Baureihe. OMG ...bei uns steht kein "banaler 912er", sondern ein 356B. Entschuldigung. Suche gerade wie wild nach einem Bild und habe fast keines gefunden, bis mir das auffallende Heckfenster ins Auge gesprungen ist.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich meinte ich den 911 bzw. den entsprechenden Targa. Da gibts ja irgendwie zig US-Reimporte(in zweifelhaftem Zustand). 


Der einzige Porsche den ich sofort nehmen würde ist der hier, aber der ist wirklich unbezahlbar(na, wer erkennt ihn?):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2009)

@ Olstyle
Ich hab noch ein Edit eingeschoben ^^

Edit:
Ein 356 Spyder.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Olstyle
> Ich hab noch ein Edit eingeschoben ^^


Der ist schon ganz knuffig, auch wenn er nicht ganz unter Roadster/Cabrio fällt.


> Edit:
> Ein 356 Spyder.


Aber nicht irgend einer  .


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2009)

Der von Janis Joplin ist natürlich kult  ...der von James Dean allerdings auch


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Womit wir schon fast beim Chamonix 550 wären welcher wiederum durchaus bezahlbar ist, allerdings noch nicht historisch.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Juli 2009)

klassische, günstige Oldie-Roadster gibts ja einige, nur fetzen die meisten halt nicht so wie eine Cobra. 

Ne Nitribitt-Schaukel ist schon nett, aber halt mehr zum cruisen. Das geht dann schon in richtung "Bewegen wie ein rohes ei", weil für das Geld bekommt man locker drei Alfa Spider. 

Apropos spider: Der rundheck ist kultig dank Dustin Hoffman und seiner Reifeprüfung, aber auch teurer. Dann gäbs noch Engländer, MG, Austin Healey, Triumph Spitfire usw.

Was ich persönlich auch toll finde ist ein Porsche 914 bzw. 916 Targa, sieht man nicht oft und sind heiße kleine Flundern.

Eventuell auch mal nach Japanern schauen, die haben früher durchaus nette roaster gebaut, z.B. Datsun 1600, Honda S800...

Hm, dann gibts noch Fiat 124 Spider, fiat 850 Spider, Fiat  X1/9.
Mercedes Benz W113 fällt mir gerade noch ein, der ist ja auch schon Oldtimer und ein schmuckes Wägelchen zum Cruisen.
Ansonsten gabs auch einige der "kleineren" Ferraris in den 60ern und 70ern immer als Cabrio oder Targa, falls dein Vater auf toro rosso steht.


----------



## ole88 (1. Juli 2009)

also wenn oldtimer dann würd ich mir an ami holen corvette oder dodge charger oder nen mustang shelby, ansonsten wenns geld da is nen REX is zwar mit dem motor einfach ungewöhnlich und der angebliche mehrverbrauch schockt viele aber bei 231ps is es halt auch kein spritspar auto.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Fiat und Alfa sind zu anfällig(heute vielleicht nicht mehr, aber die oldies allemal).

@ole88:
Gefragt sind sportliche Roadster, keine schaukelnden PS-Monster mit festem Dach.


----------



## ole88 (2. Juli 2009)

naja in der kategorie fällt mir dann nur ein M1 ein nur davon noch exemplare zu finden is sehr schwierig


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fiat und Alfa sind zu anfällig(heute vielleicht nicht mehr, aber die oldies allemal).


Inwiefern? Den schlechten Ruf bekamen Fiat und Alfa afaik durch die wirtschaftlichen Schwierigkeiten und damit verbundenen Streiks Ende 70er/Anfang 80er, wodurch die Verarbeitungsqualität der Autos abnahm.

Aber mir ist bei Oldtimern nichts bekannt, dass italienische Modelle da anfälliger wären als z.B. Englische. die Autos sind ja fast alle recht simpel gestrikt ohne viel Elektronik. rost ist halt ein Problem bei allen Marken, gut restaurierte Oldtimer sind aber dementsprechend versiegelt. Etwas Ahnung haben beim Kauf sollte man halt, damit man kein Fahrzeug angedreht bekommt, bei dem wild rumgespachelt wurde und es darunter munter weiterrostet.
Mein Vater besitzt ja selber 2 Alfas ( Baujahr 72 und iirc 68) und die laufen zuverlässig. Hin und wieder halt Probleme wegen der Standzeit, schwache Batterie etc. Kleinigkeiten.

Der 2002er Polo meiner Mutter macht momentan eindeutig mehr Probleme.  

Der vorteil bei der Cobra Replika ist halt, dass man moderne Technik in das Retro-Design einbauen kann bei Motor, Bremsen, Fahrwerk usw.
In ner Originalcobra mit 60er Jahretechnik oder einem Oldtimer allgemein wird vermutlich jeder Crash mit einem modernen Fahrzeug zur Nahtoderfahrung.


----------



## Zoon (2. Juli 2009)

AC Cobra Mk VI: AC Cobra-Neuauflage aus Deutschland | Marken | Sportauto

 da reichen die 50k evtl. nur als Anzahlung, dafür aber NEU


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2009)

@Zoon:
Neu kostet mehr Steuer, mehr Versicherung und verliert fast garantiert im Wert, also warum?

@Adrenalize:
Anfälliger als gewisse Engländer sind die Italiener wahrscheinlich auch nicht, aber die Triumph mit Einspritzer z.B. will mein Vater genau so wenig. Da musste er vor 30 Jahren schon bei einem neuen Modell von nem Bekannten ständig von Hand Düsen nachstellen.

Das ist halt das schöne an nem alten Ford oder Rover V8. Der ist wirklich unkaputtbar, ausser Kolben und Welle ist da ja nix dran.


----------



## ole88 (2. Juli 2009)

dafür isn rover einach nur hässlich, ich kann der automarke nix abgewinnen


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Den Motor findet man aber in zig Cobras...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Komme gerade aus dem Meilenwerk Düsseldorf.

Da gibts mal ne richtige Oldtimer-Auswahl XD.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juli 2009)

nich schlecht des berliner is aber noch krasser find ich


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Das ist nur leider etwas mehr als 30 Minuten von mir entfernt.
Mein Favorit zum kauf ist ja der hier, allerdings werden die ersten 7 Jahre Versicherung+Steuer hart:
Ferrari Mondial Cabrio


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist nur leider etwas mehr als 30 Minuten von mir entfernt.
> Mein Favorit zum kauf ist ja der hier, allerdings werden die ersten 7 Jahre Versicherung+Steuer hart:
> Ferrari Mondial Cabrio



Naja, die Steuer ist ja nicht so wahnsinnig hoch und was die Versicherung angeht, ist der Mondial relativ bezahlbar. Da er ja nicht als "echter" Ferrari durchgeht.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Den schlechten Ruf bekamen Fiat und Alfa afaik durch die wirtschaftlichen Schwierigkeiten und damit verbundenen Streiks Ende 70er/Anfang 80er, wodurch die Verarbeitungsqualität der Autos abnahm.


bleibt der innenraum in opel-vectra qualität. 
sieht bei alfa zwar gefälliger aus (bei fiat hingegen sicher nicht), die materialien sind aber nicht besser als bei opel.

rein äußerlich gefällt mir der 159 recht gut, ein wirklich gelungener wagen. aber machen wir uns nix vor -> für den preis bekommt man auch was bei bmw oder audi.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juli 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> bleibt der innenraum in opel-vectra qualität.
> sieht bei alfa zwar gefälliger aus (bei fiat hingegen sicher nicht), die materialien sind aber nicht besser als bei opel.


Erm, meine Aussage bezog sich ja auf die Oldtimer-Modelle, siehe Kontext. Und afaik hat ein 65er oder 70er Jahre Alfa keinen schlechteren Innenraum als vergleichbare VWs, BMWs, Benzen usw.
Damals gabs noch kein billiges Spritzplastik aus China. 

Bei den aktuellen Modellen hast du natürlich recht, da verwenden zumindest BMW und Mercedes wertigeres Material.


> rein äußerlich gefällt mir der 159 recht gut, ein wirklich gelungener wagen. aber machen wir uns nix vor -> für den preis bekommt man auch was bei bmw oder audi.


Die aktuelle Modellpalette ist nicht so meins. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Alfa früher fast durchgehend Hecktriebler hatte und jetzt dank Fiat keinen einzigen mehr (Den 8C lassen wir mal außen vor, der ist ja ein Sondermodell)...Alfa GT z.B. ist ein schwerer Kübel mit Frontantrieb, was soll daran Gran Tourismo sein?
Und auch beim MiTo muss ich sagen, der Fiat 500 hat mehr Orginalität.

Zumal Italiner ja für zickende Elektronik bekannt sind, leider. Ist zwar die häufigste Fehlerquelle bei allen Marken, aber Fiat und Alfa haben da wohl überdurchschnittlich oft Probleme. Mein Vater steht den neuen Modellen auch eher skeptisch gegenüber, und das als Alfaclub-Sektionsleiter. 

Aber wie gesagt: Bei einem Alfa vor sagen wir 1975 denke ich nicht, dass die Fahrzeuge aufwendiger zu pflegen sind als vergleichbare Oldtimer.


----------



## johnnyGT (12. Juli 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, die Steuer ist ja nicht so wahnsinnig hoch und was die Versicherung angeht, ist der Mondial relativ bezahlbar. Da er ja nicht als "echter" Ferrari durchgeht.


warum geht  er nicht als "echter" Ferrrari durch?


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Modellpalette ist nicht so meins. Wenn man bedenkt, dass Alfa früher fast durchgehend Hecktriebler hatte und jetzt dank Fiat keinen einzigen mehr (Den 8C lassen wir mal außen vor, der ist ja ein Sondermodell)...Alfa GT z.B. ist ein schwerer Kübel mit Frontantrieb, was soll daran Gran Tourismo sein?
> Und auch beim MiTo muss ich sagen, der Fiat 500 hat mehr Orginalität.


das stimmt, der gt ist ein interessanter wagen... 150kg leichter und heckantrieb und die kiste wäre in fankreisen sehr beleibt.

im ernst, für nen klein- bzw. frauenwagen ist der 500er wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juli 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> warum geht  er nicht als "echter" Ferrrari durch?


Frage ich mich auch. War halt seinerzeit ein Einsteigermodell und nicht so exklusiv, aber ein echter Ferrari ist es trotzdem. Halt nicht so legendär wie ein Daytona, Testarossa, GTO oder Dino, aber immerhin.
Wobei ihc eher zum Ferrari 308 tendieren würde, gefällt mir optisch besser als der mondial.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> das stimmt, der gt ist ein interessanter wagen... 150kg leichter und heckantrieb und die kiste wäre in fankreisen sehr beleibt


Das ist halt die Crux mit Breara und GT, beide zu schwer, beide Frontantrieb. Sonst wäre es nette Coupes, wenn einem aufregende Optik wichtiger ist als perfekte Verarbeitung. Das war damals schon das Problem des GTV ab 94, dass er zwar sportlich aussah, aber sich nicht ganz so sportlich fuhr...


> im ernst, für nen klein- bzw. frauenwagen ist der 500er wirklich gelungen.


Jo, verspielt aber nicht kitschig, gefällt mir innen sogar besser als der Mini, was die Armaturen angeht. Ich denke, die Abarth-Version ist auch ne nette Rennsemmel. Und ist halt etwas günstiger als der Mini, daher sieht man bei uns schon einige rumfahren. Den MiTo hingegen sieht man kaum


----------



## BMW M-Power (12. Juli 2009)

stormbringer schrieb:


> für den preis bekommt man auch was bei bmw oder audi.



bmw ftw ! :d


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juli 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> warum geht  er nicht als "echter" Ferrrari durch?



War eben immer der "Billige" mit den höchtem FIAT Gleichteilanteil und ist deshalb ebenso "legendär" wie der 914er bei Porsche.


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2009)

also zu alfa der 159 gefällt mir am besten einfach wegen den scheinis vorne einfach geil da braucht man kann bösen blick mehr wenn der im rückspiegel auftaucht, dann mito is einfach besser und geiler zu fahren als der 500 find ich, hatte die 150er version und muss sagen, GEIL. allein vom fahren her fürn kleinwagen nich schlecht.
als bmw fan kann ich nur zustimmen audi hat zwar den A/S 5 was des schönste coupe aufm markt is aber dafür is halt a m3, m5 und der neue m6 unschlagbar, selbst der S8 gefällt mir nich so gut wie eben ein m5. aber gut is geschmackssache, hol mir deshalb auch bald an 325i


----------



## k-b (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Autofreaks! Welchen Mercedes von Ned (oder auch der Cadillac von Cott in der zweiten Staffel) fahren die denn in Pushing Daisies?

Hätte echt mal Bock auf so n Klassiker. Auf der anderen Seite aber auch Angst - eben weil er so hystorisch ist. Am besten wäre eh so im Stil der amerikanischen Hotrods in nen altes Auto nen geilen Motor und Getriebe rein


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Zumal Italiner ja für zickende Elektronik bekannt sind, leider. Ist zwar die häufigste Fehlerquelle bei allen Marken, aber Fiat und Alfa haben da wohl überdurchschnittlich oft Probleme. Mein Vater steht den neuen Modellen auch eher skeptisch gegenüber, und das als Alfaclub-Sektionsleiter.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Bei einem Alfa vor sagen wir 1975 denke ich nicht, dass die Fahrzeuge aufwendiger zu pflegen sind als vergleichbare Oldtimer.



wahnsinn... am wochenende seit gefühlten jahrhunderten mal wieder einen fiat dino gesehen... was für ein prachtstück.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Hallo Autofreaks! Welchen Mercedes von Ned (oder auch der Cadillac von Cott in der zweiten Staffel) fahren die denn in Pushing Daisies?


Vermutlich 'nen Adenauer.

so einer wohl


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Hallo Autofreaks! Welchen Mercedes von Ned (oder auch der Cadillac von Cott in der zweiten Staffel) fahren die denn in Pushing Daisies?


 
Was ist denn jetzt Pushing Daisies?


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Juli 2009)

@K-B Mercedes-Benz W108 wird das sein, wenn du nicht aber grade sehr begabt bist in schweisen und Motorentechnik und nicht die möglichkeit hast selbst zu schrauben, dann vergiss es. Nen Auto aus den 70ern wenn nicht restauriert ist meist ne fahrende Baustelle und ne rostsammelbude, problem ist einfach das damals noch kein rostschutz vorhanden war, und die Teile keine verzinkung geschweige den vollverzinkung haben.

Was Hot Rods angeht, so wie man es aus den TV Serien kennt so bekommst du ne kiste in deutschland nie auf die strasse, auser es wird wirklich ne rarität vor 1970 genommen und umgebaut ( bei solchen alten Autos hat man eher die Chance beim TüV sonderumbauten eingetragen zu bekommen )  Ich persönlich find zwar manch amerikanische karre ganz schön anzusehen, aber im leben nicht würd ich mir nen ami anschaffen. In sachen Technik liegen die soweit hinten in der entwicklung das nen Horror, siehe die neuste Corvette die hinten immer noch Blattfedern hat. Oder das die meisten Motoren immer noch mit dem Stösselstangen prinzip gebaut werden, wohl nen grund warum soviel amis auf Japsen abfahren, die haben gescheite gute Motoren im gegensatz zu den Musclecars. 

@ole88 was für nen Modell soll den der 325er werden ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt Pushing Daisies?


Eine richtig geile, aber abgesetzte, US-Serie, die auf Märchen Art erzählt wurd.
Ist sehr gut gemacht, alles ziemlich quietschbunt usw...


dfence schrieb:


> Ich persönlich find zwar manch amerikanische karre ganz schön anzusehen, aber im leben nicht würd ich mir nen ami anschaffen. In sachen Technik liegen die soweit hinten in der entwicklung das nen Horror, siehe die neuste Corvette die hinten immer noch Blattfedern hat. Oder das die meisten Motoren immer noch mit dem Stösselstangen prinzip gebaut werden, wohl nen grund warum soviel amis auf Japsen abfahren, die haben gescheite gute Motoren im gegensatz zu den Musclecars.


Naja, also um ehrlich zu sein sehe ich die Ami Motoren sogar eher positiv und würd mir gern einen in meinen Toyota setzen (kost nur arsch voll Geld).

Der Punkt ist, das die Ami Motoren zwar etwas altertümlich daher kommen, aber sie sind nicht so schlecht wie sie geredet werden, auch was den Verbrauch betrifft, da sind sie nicht mal so schlecht.
Gut, technisch sind sie voll im Po, siehe den 4 Liter V6 ausm Mustang, der bei 5200 Drehungen ~211PS liefert, aber hier muss man auch sagen, dass auch der Hub ziemlich Brontal ist, so dass mehr Drehzahl bei diesem Motor nicht möglich ist.

Die Japaner können zwar kleinere Motoren bauen, die bei weitaus weniger Hubraum ähliche Leistungen bringen, nur ist das eben ein ganz anderes Prinzip bzw eine andere Art Motoren zu bauen.

Die Amis bauen halt eher Drehmomentmonster, die nur selten deutlich über 5000 Drehungen schaffen, wie es mein 7M-GTE ist.
Die Japaner hingegen bauen nur selten Motoren, die keine 6000 Drehungen schaffen.

Ist halt eine unterschiedliche Philosopie, besser ist beides nicht, es ist einfach nur Ansichtssache, was man lieber hätte...


----------



## k-b (13. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vermutlich 'nen Adenauer.
> 
> so einer wohl


Hast du die Serie überhaupt schon mal gesehen? 

Der ists mal voll net 

Aber der Mercedes-Benz W108 ists


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Aber der Mercedes-Benz W108 ists


Jepp Der W108 bei Ned, Und Emerson fährt einen Lincoln Continental mit Suicide Doors, Mitte 60er Jahre wohl.

Den Mercedes bekommt man mit etwas glück für unter 10.000 EUR in gutem Zustand, ein gut restauriertes und rostgeschütztes Modell wird wohl etwas drüber liegen (14-20 Tausend).

Geht eigentlich für einen vollwertigen Oldtimer dieses Alters. sparen kann man dann ja mit dem H-Kennzeichen.


----------



## k-b (13. Juli 2009)

Genial File:Lincoln Continental Convertible.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Hast du die Serie überhaupt schon mal gesehen?


Ja, ist nur schon einige Wochen her, das ich das letzte mal 'ne Folge gesehen hab.

Ist ja auch leider zuende, endgültig...
Dead Girl hat AFAIR mal bei Tante und Mutter vorbei geschaut, zum Abschluss...


----------



## Zoon (13. Juli 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 914er bei Porsche.



VW Porsche ist wieder auf dem besten Wege dorthin ...

Bzw. der technische Tiefstpunkt war neben dem Alfasud immer noch der Alfa Arna, sprich umgelabelter Datsun Cherry 



dfence schrieb:


> @ In sachen Technik liegen die soweit hinten in der entwicklung das nen Horror, siehe die neuste Corvette die hinten immer noch Blattfedern hat. Oder das die meisten Motoren immer noch mit dem Stösselstangen prinzip gebaut werden, wohl nen grund warum soviel amis auf Japsen abfahren, die haben gescheite gute Motoren im gegensatz zu den Musclecars.



Guck dir die Corvette ZR 1 an und les deinen Post nochmal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k6mEirkQN8o&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k6mEirkQN8o&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

So eine Nordschleifenrundenzeit von 7.26.4 ist doch nicht schlecht für nen altmodisches Blattfederfahrwerk und nen altmodischen Motor oder?

(Nissan GT-R Sportauto Supertest hatte 7.38 Minuten)


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist ne ZR1 ..... das wohl klar das ne Sportversion um einiges anders ist als das Serienfahrzeug, vom VollAlu Motor bis zum geänderten fahrwerk. Die ZR1 ist da ne ausnahme weil sie modernisiert ist für den Motorsport. 

Zudem und das mein ich eben, die ZR1 hat 647PS der Nissan GT-R grade mal 485PS 
Die ZR1 wiegt 1.453 kg, der Nissan GT-R 1750kg 
Und der Nissan GT-R hat jüngst eine rundenzeit von 7:26,7 Minuten erreicht. 

ICh würd mal sagen man merkt deutlich nen unterschied bei den Fahrzeugen, Nissan schwerer und weniger PS aber nahezu identische rundenzeiten, und das obwohl die ZR1 eine Rennsportversion der C6 ist. 

An meinem standpunkt ändert das nix sondern unterstreicht eigentlich eher noch meine meinung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juli 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> ICh würd mal sagen man merkt deutlich nen unterschied bei den Fahrzeugen, Nissan schwerer und weniger PS aber nahezu identische rundenzeiten, und das obwohl die ZR1 eine Rennsportversion der C6 ist.



In dem Satz ist eigentlich nur ein Buchstabe falsch. Nicht Rundenzeite*n* sondern Rundenzeit. Denn der Nissan ist nur für eine schnelle Runde zu gebrauchen während die C6 ein komplettes Rennen fahren kann.
Muss man halt für sich wissen ob man ein Auto fürs Auto-Quartett sucht oder zum fahren.


----------



## maiggoh (13. Juli 2009)

Ui die hat aber in der Fuchsröhre ganz schön aufgeschlagen.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In dem Satz ist eigentlich nur ein Buchstabe falsch. Nicht Rundenzeite*n* sondern Rundenzeit. Denn der Nissan ist nur für eine schnelle Runde zu gebrauchen während die C6 ein komplettes Rennen fahren kann.
> Muss man halt für sich wissen ob man ein Auto fürs Auto-Quartett sucht oder zum fahren.



Das ist eben der unterschied ne ZR1 ist eben ne Rennmaschine, wenn das ding keine dauerbelastung aushalten würd wärs ja sehr peinlich. 
Der Nissan ist ein strassenwagen, der würde aber auch mehrere runden grüne hölle aushalten. Letzendlich isses aber nicht das ziel, die NOS wird ja nur gewählt weil die anforderungen ähnlich sind wie ne landstrasse oder Autobahn über die man leztendlich mit dem wagen dann fährt. 

Muss aber auch dazu sagen, ich bin kein Japsen fan eigentlich, der nissan / corvette vergleich kommt auch nich von mir, äpfen mit birnen vergleichen ist sowieso schwer.

Wenn ich sowas vergleichen würd, dann hät ich den vergleich zwischen BMW M1 Procar und Corvette ZR1 genommen  Da hat der 30 jahre ältere M1 nämlich fast ähnliche rundenzeiten bei fast ähnlichen Leistungs / Gewicht, wobei das beim ProCar schwer zu sagen ist, je nach Ladedruck haben die bis 850PS.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

Beim 24h Rennen dieses Jahr fuhr doch ein Nissan 370z mit auf der Nordschleife. War sogar ganz gut dabei, allerdings hatten die wohl nachts einen unverschuldeten Crash und mussten viel flicken. Das kam bei Grid, der eine Moderator fuhr da mit iirc.

Nissan hat also durchaus auch nordsschleifenfeste rennversionen ihrer Autos 

Davon abgesehen ist die Corvette ja so ziemlich das einzige brauchbare sportcoupe aus USA. Den Ford GT lassen wir mal außen vor.
Die neuen Ponycars wie Camaro, Challenger und Mustang sehen zwar geil bullig aus, aber so wirklich toll sind die glaubich nicht, ein BMW 1er oder 3er Coupe mit ausreichend PS zieht sicher Kreise um die, weil vom Handling her einfach viel besser abgestimmt auf schnelle Kurven usw.
Wobei Ponycars ja auch keine reinrassigen Sportwagen sind sondern imho mehr Coupes zum Posen und für die Viertelmeile.


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Letzendlich isses aber nicht das ziel, die NOS wird ja nur gewählt weil die anforderungen ähnlich sind wie ne landstrasse oder Autobahn über die man leztendlich mit dem wagen dann fährt.



Die Nordschleife ist bei Herstellern aus aller Welt so gefragt, weil eine Runde das Material 20x so stark belastet wie es auf normalen Straßen der Fall wäre. Die 20 km entsprechen demnach ~400 Straßenkilometern.

Nirgendwo kann man härter testen.  ....aber wie heißt es am Ring so schön: Fun is not a straight line.


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

Wobei es ja einen deutlichen Unterschied von nem Straßenauto zum Rennauto gibt. Der 370Z war sicher von nem Serienwagen so weit entfernt wie nen Bobby-Car.


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2009)

Viele Wagen beim 24h-Rennen sind oft weniger modifiziert als man vermutet. Teilweise werden sehr viele Teile deutlich entschärft, die sonst das ganze Jahr im Langstreckenpokal eingesetzt werden. Zumindest gilt das in weiten Teilen für die Motoren.


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

Ja natürlich sind die Autos nicht so extrem wie in der VLN, sie müssen ja 24h durchhalten, aber es werden immer noch hochwertigere und damit teurere Komponenten eingesetzt, als in der Serie. Gerade bei den größeren Teams, bei denen die Werke unterstützung leisten. Bei kleineren Teams mag das zutreffen.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

Genau so ist es, eigentlich brauch man ja nur mal Nissans RB26DETT Triebwerk anschaun, aus dem Triebwerk lassen sich bis zu 1200PS rausholen vollgasfest und alltagstauglich. Das sind Motoren da träumen die Amis nur von. Bei Turbomotoren macht den Japsen kaum einer was vor. 
Der über Skyline von Topsecret hat z.b 1000PS macht 328km/h spitze und das nicht nur grade aus  Und is sogar alltagstauglich, zumindest ist es Mr Nagatas alltagsauto. Hab ne DVD über den Nissan Skyline mit allen möglichen facts. 

Und auch hier muss man sagen, die Traditionen der Amis sind andere als unsere, wärend wir hier unsere DTM Rennserien hatten welche die Autoindustrie angespornt hat aus Homologationsgründen Rennwagen für die Strasse zu bauen und die käuferinteressen eher darin liegen ein Auto zu haben was man auch mal sportlich fahren kann oder am wochenende für nen Bergrennen zu nutzen ( das gleiche gillt auch für Japan ) 
Bei den Amis hingegen liegt die Tradition seit eh und je in Viertelmeilen sprints oder Topspeed rennen auf nem Salzsee, oder irgendwelche Ovalkurse zu heizen. Also wurde viel viel wert auf dicke Motoren, fettes Drehmonent gelegt, aber auf die Fahrbarkeit wurde weitgehenst verzichtet da deren Muscelcars ja nur grade aus fahren müssen. Daher auch noch Blattfedern und die uralt Technik beim Fahrwerk und deren Motoren. Das problem ist einfach diese tradition hat über 60 jahre angehalten bei den Amis, und genau dahin ist die entwicklung im Motorsport bei den Amis gegangen. Nen Shelby Mustang GT500 sieht sehr geil aus, natürlich keine frage. Aber ganz ehrlich das fahrverhalten ist nicht was man erwartet von einem supersportler. 
Der Ford GT ist da eine riesen ausnahme, denn er wurde lediglich gebaut um Ferrarie parolie zu bieten, und um das zu machen muste der GT40 auf der Nordschleife gut fahren, darum ist das teil auch eine Fahrmaschine, gleiches gillt für die Corvette deren Markt zielt nicht nur auf Amerika schon lang nicht mehr, die neuen Corvettes werden ja nichtmal in Usa gebaut, das ist klar das diese fahrmaschinen mehr sich nach unseren Standarts richten. 
Das sind aber beides große ausnahmen. 
Bei mir ums eck ist nen Amihändler für Musclecars, da gibts unter anderem nen Ford Mustang GT500, nen Dodge Challanger, Charger, und nen  71 Dodge Charger mit nem Hemi V8 ( der war lezt beim Checker auf Dmax )  
Keine frage wie gesagt klang und aussehen schon extrem geil, aber die Technik und das fahrverhalten ist nicht so "geil" wie die Autos aussehen was mir der Händler aber auch bestätigte.

PS Je nach Gruppe die man fährt verbietet die FIA Modifikationen an Motor und fahrwerk, lediglich Bremsen und Sicherheitsrelevante dinge müssen gegen beständigere hochleistungsteile getauscht werden, Ihr würdet euch wirklich wunder wieviel sachen wirklich geänder werden, aber das ist natürlich alles sehr gruppen abhänging. 
Aber die Fia Regeln sind verdammt streng. Bei Gruppe N darfst z.b so gut wie garnix ändern nur streng überwachte teile dürfen geändert werden, alles andere MUSS serie sein, eben genau deswegen gibts homologationswagen, wie z.b der M3 oder der M1 für das M1 ProCar. Gleiches gillt für den 320SI.

Nen Gruppe N wagen bekommst z.b auch ne Strassenzulassung so wenig darf geändert werden, das weis ich selbst aus erfahrung da ich mal gruppe N bergrennen gefahren bin.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Wobei es ja einen deutlichen Unterschied von nem Straßenauto zum Rennauto gibt. Der 370Z war sicher von nem Serienwagen so weit entfernt wie nen Bobby-Car.


Klar, das sind viele Rennwagen, abgesehen von so seriennahen Einstiegsrennserien. Beim 24h auf jeden Fall. Mit einem Straßenwagen drehst du auf einer Rennstrecke 5 runden, und merkst dann schon wie die Bremsen heiß werden, die Kupplung teigig wird usw. wegen hitze und Beanspruchung. Bei guten Sportcoupes oder Supersportwagen ist es natürlich deutlich besser, aber für Ausdauerrennen reisst man halt alles raus, was wiegt, nur dem Komfort dient oder unnötig ist und verbessert die Sachen, auf die es ankommt, Motor, Fahrwerk, Bremsen, Versteifung usw. siehe die doku-videos zu Team Schrick, da sieht man ja recht detailliert, wie sie den Straßen-Aston umbauen.

Wobei bei Grip in der Folge, als sie mit dem 370z den Unfall hatten, der Teamchef kurzerhand seinen eigenen 270er vom Parkplatz holte und sie Teile austauschten. Nicht optimal ,aber kompatibel sind die Straßenkomponenten durchaus. die wollten halt zu Ende fahren, darauf kommt es ja vielen an bei solchen Ausdauerrennen.
Aber Teile der Radaufhängig oder ähnliches sind da schonmal identisch bei seriennahen Rennwagen...


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2009)

Fünf Runden? Trotz meiner gelochten Scheiben mit 290mm/30mm Durchmesser/Dicke, Carbonbelägen und passender Bremsflüssigkeit wird meine Bremse bereits zum Ende der ersten Runde weicher. Spätestens in der zweiten Runde baut sich dann deutlicher Reifenabrieb auf der Außenseite auf. 

OK ...ist wohl ein Tribut an 1.500kg Gewicht. 

Die Nordschleife zwingt jegliches Material sehr schnell in die Knie.

Edit:
Bei uns in der Nachbarbox war in den letzten Jahren Raeder Motorsport. Die hatten immer einen Mitsubishi Evo Straßenwagen als Ersatzteillager mit. Das war wirklich lustig anzusehen. Mal fehlte eine Tür, mal ein Kotflügel und öfter auch mal ne Radaufhängung. ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

Naja kommt auch drauf an wie gut die Bremsbelüftung ist und teils auf die Felgen ( wenn sie so konstruiert ist das sie luft auf die bremse schaufelt beim drehen ) Aber nach nen paar Kilometer und Kurven merkst schon deutlich nen Fading. 
Bei nem normalen strassenwagen wie nem Golf GTI z.b da würden die bremsen wegglühen nach einer runde NOS wenn du wirklich alles aus dem wagen holst.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2009)

also ich find den vergleich zur zr1 auch nich wirklich korrekt, ps untrerschied und eben auch karroserie etc


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Fünf Runden? Trotz meiner gelochten Scheiben mit 290mm/30mm Durchmesser/Dicke, Carbonbelägen und passender Bremsflüssigkeit wird meine Bremse bereits zum Ende der ersten Runde weicher. Spätestens in der zweiten Runde baut sich dann deutlicher Reifenabrieb auf der Außenseite auf.


War so ne generische Schätzung für irgendeine Strecke, jetzt nicht speziell auf Nordschleife bezogen. Einmal nordschleife sind ja 8-12 minuten oder so je nach Karre, oder? Das sind ja auf kürzeren Strecken schon 3-5 Runden.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

Naja also Hockenheimring nach der parabolika glühen die Bremsen nach der ersten runde, ab dann bleiben die bremsen auch bisl heiß, da hast auch bereits nach der ersten runde nen spürbares Fading. Das halt kein vergleich mit Autobahn fahren  

Aber wie gesagt ist auch eine sache der Bremsanlage.


----------



## Zoon (14. Juli 2009)

Guckt euch mal Nissans Garantiebestimmungen zum GT-R an:

www.GTR-Club.de | Nissan GT-R Forum • Thema anzeigen - Haftungsausschluss

ungefähr genauso wie: "Wer seinen PC mit Strom versorgt verliert die Garantie" :p


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott da muss man sich mal an den Kopf fassen


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Juli 2009)

LoL schon lustig was Nissan da fabriziert. 
Naja mein Nachbar hat grad einer meiner Traumwagen in seiner Werkstatt zum Tunen, Der beweist das fetter V8 klang nicht nur von Muscelcars kommt. 
Hier mal nen kleines Video fürs gehör 
Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting 

Wer nicht erkannt hat was es ist. Lotus Esprit V8 Biturbo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal Nissans Garantiebestimmungen zum GT-R an:
> 
> www.GTR-Club.de | Nissan GT-R Forum • Thema anzeigen - Haftungsausschluss
> 
> ungefähr genauso wie: "Wer seinen PC mit Strom versorgt verliert die Garantie" :p


Also ich würde es eher vergleichen mit "wer seinen PC übertaktet, verliert die Garantie".

Ich hab nur die rot markierten stellen gelesen, da steht ja im Grunde drin, dass für Schäden aus dem Rennbetrieb, auf einem dynamometer und bei Schäden während VDC aus ist, nicht gehaftet wird. Denke das werden viele Hersteller so machen, sonst könnte ja jeder Hinterhoftuner so ein Auto verpfuschen, und wenns schief geht dann vom Hersteller Geld verlangen.

Etwas gewagt finde ich nur das "recommended fluids". Die Nichteinhaltung einer Empfehlung kostet mich die Garantie?

Aber im Großen und Ganzen lese ich da zwischen den Zeilen: Wenn du glaubst, deinen GTR am Sonntag auf der Piste verheizen zu müssen, ist das dein Problem, nicht unseres. Keine Ahnung, wie kulant BMW oder Porsche da sind, wenn man bei denen reklamiert, weil nach der fünften Runde Hockenheim was kaputt ist.


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

weiter unten steht noch:


> Kernstück ist die Kenntnisnahme der Garantiebedingung, daß das Ausschalten des ESP zum Erlöschen der Garantie führt (neben ein paar Dingen wie, daß Bremsenquietschen und Getriebegeräusche normal seien, was bei Rennbelägen und gradverzahnten Getrieben ja auch so sein kann).


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

Japaner halt. Vermutlich hindert nur das ESP die Kiste am direkten Abheben. 

Wobei: Zumindest impliziert das ein Abschaltbares ESP, beim Scirocco z.B. kann man es ja nicht abschalten, wenn ich tim Schricks Fahrbericht der Abt-Version noch richtig im Kopf habe.
Beim neuen Mini auch nicht mehr. Da war tim ja kurz vorm Flennen.


----------



## maiggoh (14. Juli 2009)

Was soll dann ein Ausschaltbares ESP wenns keiner ausschalten darf/will. Zumal man das ja rausfinden kann, da sowas in einer Art Blackbox gespeichert wird.


----------



## Zoon (15. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Also ich würde es eher vergleichen mit "wer seinen PC übertaktet, verliert die Garantie".



Dich störts also nicht wenn die "Zensursula Edition" von Nissan deine gesamten Fahrten speichert und bei den Inspektionen an Nissan übermittelt???

Bisher war ich vom GT R Auch begeistert, als ich das mit deren Garantie gelesen haben schwenke ich dannn doch lieber zur Corvette ZR 1 oder auch Porsche.


PS: deswegen dauerts mit dem Release von Gran Turismo 5 weil im Spiel noch was wichtiges fehlt, falls euch die PS3 beim Renneinsatz des GTR abraucht - Pech gehabt!


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Juli 2009)

Jetz übertreibt ihr aber langsam echt, Zensursula auto nur weils die daten logt, sorry aber das klingt nen klitzeklein bisl übertrieben paranoid. Auserdem machen das seit 10 jahren sau viel Autos das sie Datenlogen im Fehlerspeicher. 

Und was die Z06 angeht, sooo wenig Motorschäden gibts bei den dingern auch nicht. 

Naja kann mir aber alles relativ egal sein ich weis was ich hab bei meinem BMW 6ender  

Was die Garantie bei Nissan angeht, so kann man nur abwarten was sich ergibt, zumindest sind die Garantie bestimmungen ein wenig wiedersprüchlich. Man kann ja auch bei Nissan nen fahrersicherheits training machen, und z.b die Rüttelplatte muss man mit deaktivierten ESP befahren. Mal abwarten was sich da noch ergibt. Das es trotzdem nen wunderwerk ist, daran bleibt kein zweifel.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Juli 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dich störts also nicht wenn die "Zensursula Edition" von Nissan deine gesamten Fahrten speichert und bei den Inspektionen an Nissan übermittelt???


Doch schon, aber ich bin da wohl pragmatisch und gehe davon aus, dass das bei anderen Sportwägen auch passiert. Irgendwie glaub ich nicht, dass irgendein Hersteller da kooperationsbereit ist, wenn man seinen neuen Wagen ordentlich tritt und nach dem ersten Knall dann mit dem Garantieheftchen wedelt. die haben da sicher alle ihre Mittel und Wege um festzustellen, wie die Karre beansprucht wurde.



> Bisher war ich vom GT R Auch begeistert, als ich das mit deren Garantie gelesen haben schwenke ich dannn doch lieber zur Corvette ZR 1 oder auch Porsche.


Ich war vom GTR jetzt von vorneherein nicht so sehr "begeistert", insofern ists mir latte. Klar, ist ein schöner Sportwagen, aber wenn ich soviel Geld hätte, wären mir andere Gefährte lieber als so ne Nippon-Fräse. 

PS: Der screenshot ist geil.


----------



## k-b (19. Juli 2009)

Gestern ham wir (doch ein wenig angetrunken) den Tourbus mit LKW-Diesel mal vollgetankt. Das kostet ja so n halben Cent weniger als normaler Diesel - also .4 hinten. Warum eigentlich?

Der einzige Unterschied den wir festgestellt haben war, dass es viel schneller tankt - also das die Zapfsäule mehr Durchsatz hat. Und, dass es ein wenig spritzt wenn es voll ist und man den Kolben raus holt

Wo is der Unterschied?? Kann ich das au in meinen Golf rein tanken ohne Angst zu haben?


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Und, dass es ein wenig spritzt wenn es voll ist und man den Kolben raus holt


Das kommt mir ein wenig bekannt vor.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Juli 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Gestern ham wir (doch ein wenig angetrunken) den Tourbus mit LKW-Diesel mal vollgetankt. Das kostet ja so n halben Cent weniger als normaler Diesel - also .4 hinten. Warum eigentlich?



Wer mehr tankt zahl eben weniger.
Musste auch mal eine Zeit lang meinen Firmenwagen an einer LKW Säule mit Tankschlüssel betanken. Wenn man es mal raus hat, dann ist ein 55 Liter Tank in wenigen Sekunden voll  .


----------



## k-b (19. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub dann fang ich mal an zu üben


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer mehr tankt zahl eben weniger.
> Musste auch mal eine Zeit lang meinen Firmenwagen an einer LKW Säule mit Tankschlüssel betanken. Wenn man es mal raus hat, dann ist ein 55 Liter Tank in wenigen Sekunden voll  .


 
Hat man aber bei den LKW Tankanlagen nicht eine Mindestabnahme von 100 Litern oder so? 
Sonst würde es ja jeder Smart Fahrer machen.


----------



## k-b (19. Juli 2009)

Nee, is au nur 5


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat man aber bei den LKW Tankanlagen nicht eine Mindestabnahme von 100 Litern oder so?
> Sonst würde es ja jeder Smart Fahrer machen.



Das nicht aber die Tankstellenpächter sehen es wohl nicht gerne wenn man diese Säulen zweckentfremdend.
Ist auch so eine Sache, wenn man es nicht richtig raus hat, dann klackt der Zapfhahn ständig und man kommt nicht zu Potte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das nicht aber die Tankstellenpächter sehen es wohl nicht gerne wenn man diese Säulen zweckentfremdend.
> Ist auch so eine Sache, wenn man es nicht richtig raus hat, dann klackt der Zapfhahn ständig und man kommt nicht zu Potte.


 
Bei meiner Standardtanke ist der der Zapfhahn für Diesel LKW etwas größer als der für PKW Diesel, ich denke mal, der passt gar nicht in den Autoeinfüllstutzen rein


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei meiner Standardtanke ist der der Zapfhahn für Diesel LKW etwas größer als der für PKW Diesel, ich denke mal, der passt gar nicht in den Autoeinfüllstutzen rein



Wie gesagt 1 Jahr lang musste ich so tanken und er passt definitiv, es war nur kniffelig es so hinzubekommen das es nicht nur klackt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt 1 Jahr lang musste ich so tanken und er passt definitiv, es war nur kniffelig es so hinzubekommen das es nicht nur klackt.


 
Da ich Diesel ja für ein Abfallprodukt halte, das bei der Benzinherstellung anfällt (), werde ich nie die Gelegenheit haben eine LKW Zapfsäuse auszuprobieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da ich Diesel ja für ein Abfallprodukt halte, das bei der Benzinherstellung anfällt (), werde ich nie die Gelegenheit haben eine LKW Zapfsäuse auszuprobieren.



Meinen letzten privaten Diesel hatte ich 2002. Insofern ist das Thema für mich vorerst auch erledigt  .


----------



## BMW M-Power (19. Juli 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dich störts also nicht wenn die "Zensursula Edition" von Nissan deine gesamten Fahrten speichert und bei den Inspektionen an Nissan übermittelt???
> 
> Bisher war ich vom GT R Auch begeistert, als ich das mit deren Garantie gelesen haben schwenke ich dannn doch lieber zur Corvette ZR 1 oder auch Porsche.
> 
> ...



Was ist das für ein Spiel ? sieht gut aus


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2009)

Der Screen stammt aus Gran Turismo 5 Prolog


----------



## Zoon (20. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Doch schon, aber ich bin da wohl pragmatisch und gehe davon aus, dass das bei anderen Sportwägen auch passiert.



Normale Fahrdaten, Motordaten ist ja kein Problem, aber WO ich hinfahre geht denen nix an und fertig... und bei einem Sportwagen sollte der Hersteller wohl einsehen dass der Besitzer den auch mal ordentlich "rannehmen" wird.


----------



## ole88 (21. Juli 2009)

ich Funds lustig sicher kann man die Speicherung auch verhindern durch löschen, weiß nich so schlimm find ich's net, und des Ding is nordschleifen tauglich ohne das es auseinander fällt.


----------



## Fransen (25. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht was alle immer gegen die Preise von festeingebauten Navis haben, sind doch bei Audi voll i.O!
Ach übrigens, das Bose Soundsystem kostet 7,49€, Leder 100,50€ und die 18"-Räder 6,55€ usw...

Abgerechnet wurde aber (leider) mit den richtigen Preisen....


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juli 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was alle immer gegen die Preise von festeingebauten Navis haben, sind doch bei Audi voll i.O!
> Ach übrigens, das Bose Soundsystem kostet 7,49€, Leder 100,50€ und die 18"-Räder 6,55€ usw...
> 
> Abgerechnet wurde aber (leider) mit den richtigen Preisen....


 
*sofort zuschlag*


----------



## superman1989 (28. Juli 2009)

das ist meiner ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://1.2.3.11/bmi/extreme.pcgames...54d1248645115-rc-modellbau-hobby-100_1066.jpg

Interesse dann macht hier mit ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/59601-rc-modellbau-hobby.html


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

In Spanien haben wir jetzt neuerdings ein kleines Schätzchen in der Garage stehen:
Einen Mini Moke(namens Rusty).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaufpreis: 2,5k 
Bis jetzt investiert: ca. 300€
Aktueller Wert: ca. 8k 

Ist voll Fahrbereit und macht richtig Spaß, muss aber noch das Blinken lernen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

Funktioniert doch auch mit Handblinker.


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juli 2009)

Unser Nachbar sammelt OldTimer (So ca. 15 Stück) der eine Opel ist Baujahr 1938


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

Was meinst du was wir die ganze Zeit gemacht haben .
Ich glaub nur nicht dass der ITV(spanischer TÜV) das akzeptiert. 

Dank Mini-Basis sind Ersatzteile aber eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juli 2009)

Der hat ja nicht mal elektrische Fensterheber. ^^

Sehr schick der kleine. Ich finde allerdings auch eine Garage mit passender Finca in Spanien "nice to have"


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was meinst du was wir die ganze Zeit gemacht haben .
> Ich glaub nur nicht dass der ITV(spanischer TÜV) das akzeptiert.


Ich dachte, dass die in den südlichen Ländern das nicht so genau nehmen.

Elektrische Fensterheber? Der hat manuelle Fensterhalter.

Sieht aber nett aus und hat in Spanien sicher seine Vorteile mit der Einzonenklimaanlage.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der hat ja nicht mal elektrische Fensterheber. ^^


Die muss man von Hand aufrollen, oder eben in der Garage lassen weil die Reißverschlüsse zur Befestigung zum größten Teil abgerissen sind(so wie bei dem Modell).



> Sehr schick der kleine. Ich finde allerdings auch eine Garage mit passender Finca in Spanien "nice to have"


Das Haus ist jetzt nach 10 Jahren halbwegs zuverlässig, also brauchte mein Dad eine neue Urlaubsbeschäftigung.

Hab leider keine "Vorher"-Bilder(das oben ist der Zustand nach einer Woche intensivstem Putzen und neu lackieren). Nur so viel:
Der Vorbesitzer hatte das Ding vor 6 Jahren billig übernommen und seinen Enkel fahren lassen der es wohl niemals für nötig hielt das Auto zu putzen o.Ä.. 

Die Karosse ist aber top in Schuss(quasi rostfrei) und nach einem neuen Stück Benzinleitung(20€ inkl. Einbau) und einem neuen Öldrucksensor(70€ inkl. Einbau) sieht es auch unter der Haube gut aus.



Fadi schrieb:


> Sieht aber nett aus und hat in Spanien sicher seine Vorteile mit der Einzonenklimaanlage.


Da sagst du was.
Da konnte der Mietwagen mit "echter" Klimaanlage, gerade auf kürzeren Strecken, wirklich nicht mithalten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da sagst du was.
> Da konnte der Mietwagen mit "echter" Klimaanlage, gerade auf kürzeren Strecken, wirklich nicht mithalten.



Ein offenes Dach hat mit einer Klimaanlage in etwa soviel zu tun wie die Schienwerfereinstellung mit dem Kofferraumvolumen.
Das offene Dach macht hell und die Klimaanlage kalt.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

Offene Seiten und weißes Dach sind wesentlich kälter als schwarzer Innenraum und riesige Windschutzscheibe ohne Luftaustausch. 

Bis man letzteres mit einer Klimaanlage wieder runter gekühlt hat ist das Ziel meist schon längst erreicht.

Cabrio ist wieder was ganz anderes, da bekommt man im Sommer nur nen Sonnenstich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Juli 2009)

Es ist wesentlich effektiver mit offener Seite, als mit offenem Dach zu fahren.
Hatte mal ein Schiebedach, das habe ich im Sommer aber immer zu gelassen.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juli 2009)

Schöner Moke, Olstyle! 
Welches Baujahr? Die Dinger sind cool für Inseln und Strand. Auf diversen karibischen Inseln gibts die glaub bis heute als Mietwagen/Mietbuggys.

Im geschlossenen Mietwagen hocken bei voll aufgedrehter Klima ist ja ohnehin doof, so ein offenes Gefährt finde ich da schon besser.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2009)

Bj. 87, also ein später Portugiese.

Die meisten Insel Mokes sind mittlerweile wohl Geschichte, aber ein paar gibt es immer noch.


----------



## ole88 (29. Juli 2009)

is ja mal ein cooles gefährt für strand und so zum cruisen sehr schick


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bj. 87, also ein später Portugiese.
> 
> Die meisten Insel Mokes sind mittlerweile wohl Geschichte, aber ein paar gibt es immer noch.



geil... fast ein einzelstück!


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2009)

In der Stadt/dem Dorf gibt es inkl. dem drei Stück.
Laut Aussage des englischen Mechanikers ist das auch die Anzahl an Mokes die schon bei ihm wegen kaputten Blinkern waren.


----------



## Zoon (1. August 2009)

Auch Ferrari hat wieder was mit hübscher Musik im Angebot:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SXfaVT03IJQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SXfaVT03IJQ&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Hab mir den Clip schon rund 50 mal angeschaut heute, aber das Ding klingt einfach nur bombastisch ...


----------



## CeresPK (2. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In Spanien haben wir jetzt neuerdings ein kleines Schätzchen in der Garage stehen:
> Einen Mini Moke(namens Rusty).
> 
> 
> ...


der ist ja süß 
sieht aber irgendwie so aus wie selbstgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Ceres


----------



## roadgecko (2. August 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> der ist ja süß
> sieht aber irgendwie so aus wie selbstgebaut
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Karre


----------



## CeresPK (2. August 2009)

Und hier ein Beitrag zum Thema: SOUND

Ein Evo bei der Wartburgrally 
leider kommt der Sound auf dem Video nicht soo schön rüber, wie er wirklich war 
vlt gibts ja bald noch ein paar mehr Videos auf Youtube 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5-b8bT1uU8


----------



## roadgecko (3. August 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Und hier ein Beitrag zum Thema: SOUND
> 
> Ein Evo bei der Wartburgrally
> leider kommt der Sound auf dem Video nicht soo schön rüber, wie er wirklich war
> ...



Du meinst das rally typische knattern kurz bevor er die Kurve nimmt ?


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> der ist ja süß
> sieht aber irgendwie so aus wie selbstgebaut
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, dann bau doch mal einen.

War heute Mondial probe fahren .


----------



## k-b (4. August 2009)

Wär fast n Kaufgrund: http://images.marken.auto-motor-und...23/Ferrari-458-Italia-Jim-Floor.jpg?r_498x333

der ferrari 458 italia lässt sich mit einer hello kitty lackierung bestellen


----------



## cami (4. August 2009)

Jeah, der pinke is doch mal geil!
Wenn jemand aufmerksamkeit braucht, wäre so was ganz richtig xD


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2009)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass Japanerinnen jetzt auch schon zur Ferrari-Zielgruppe gehören.^^

Bei dem Grundpreis lohnt es sich aber wahrscheinlich jede erdenkliche Lackierung an zu bieten wenn das auch nur vielleicht einen einzigen Kunden mehr bringt.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

In ner Doku über das Maranello-Werk auf N24 meinte einer dort, man könne, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, jede Farbe der RGB-Farbpalette als Wagenfarbe bekommen. Kostet halt entsprechend.


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2009)

und jede lederfarbe sowieso, naja is scho krass mit was man autos alles veredeln kann


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI2UFQByzE4


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (8. August 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei Autos sind 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cO6Gh2F6AZc&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cO6Gh2F6AZc&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/adikB0nJv5k&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/adikB0nJv5k&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2009)

Hab diese Woche ein tolles Auto gesehn!


----------



## roadgecko (8. August 2009)

Ich bin (noch) 16 Jahre alt, und habe vor den A1 Führerschein zu machen und mir ein max. 11kw "Moped" wie zb. die Honda CBF 125 zu kaufen. Hat damit jemand erfahrungen ?


----------



## Da_Frank (8. August 2009)

Auto, nicht Moped Thread^^
@AMD64 Ich finde das Capri danben noch schöner


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

@Da_Frank
Das wäre dann ein Cabri.
Ein Capri ist ein Auto von Ford.


----------



## roadgecko (8. August 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Auto, nicht Moped Thread^^
> @AMD64 Ich finde das Capri danben noch schöner



Nen Mod hat ma gesagt, das gehört alles hier rein  (kein sch**ß).


----------



## ole88 (8. August 2009)

mmm geiler subaru


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

In der Firma, in der ich arbeite, haben sie einen Subaru als Firmenauto.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> In der Firma, in der ich arbeite, haben sie einen Subaru als Firmenauto.


 
Ist das eine Subaru Werkstatt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Ne, wir machen Profile.
Unter anderem auch für BMW.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Nen Mod hat ma gesagt, das gehört alles hier rein  (kein sch**ß).



Könnte daran liegen dass das vor dem letzten Pfusch noch so im Titel stand.
*fixed*


----------



## roadgecko (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

Dann bin ich ab jetzt ja wieder erwünscht 

Die CBR sieht garnicht ma so schlecht aus und hat fast das A1 Maximum (15PS) von 14 PS.


----------



## Mexxim (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ab jetzt ja wieder erwünscht
> 
> Die CBR sieht garnicht ma so schlecht aus und hat fast das A1 Maximum (15PS) von 14 PS.



nimm dir unter gar keinen umständen ne CBR! 

1.-> schlechte leistung (anzug etc)
2.-> fahrradreifen^^
3.-> von der optik her nich mien typ (wobei sich darüber streiten lässt..)
4.-> man hört das das fahrverhalten nicht so optimal ist...

also ich würde zu einer guten MZ raten, wie ich selbst eine fahre^^...also die modelle SM/SX/RT ab 05/06, da kann man keineswegs was verkehrt machen (aber beim händler kaufen, nicht privat!). 

Das ist eigentlich das beste 4T 125er Bike was man bekommen kann, besser gehts nur noch in richtung 2T aber das kommt drauf an was du willst .

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## dot (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ab jetzt ja wieder erwünscht
> 
> Die CBR sieht garnicht ma so schlecht aus und hat fast das A1 Maximum (15PS) von 14 PS.



Im Endeffekt kommt es wohl maszgeblich auf die gewuenschte Optik an (SSP, Tourer, Chopper, SuMo, ...) und da sind Geschmaecker verschieden. 
Ich habe mir neulich mal kurz die 125er Honda angeschaut, als ich auf meine neuen Schlappen gewartet habe. Das Cokpit sah echt wie eine billige Plastiklandschaft auf. Gefiel mir nicht wirklich, aber ich hab da leider auch keinen Vergleich zur Konkurenz. Zusaetzlich empfand ich das ganze Geraet relativ zierlich, wobei das bei knappen 130kg auch kein Wunder ist. Ansich kann man mit Honda aber nicht wirklich etwas verkehrt machen, jedenfalls bei den groeszeren Maschinen wie der CBR600(RR) sind die immer relativ ordentlich verarbeitet. Bei der Optik ist es natuerlich relativ umschoen, dass man trotzdem nicht vom Fleck kommt und als Sportler-Fahrer von allen Autofahrern gemocht wird


----------



## Mexxim (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



dot schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt kommt es wohl maszgeblich auf die gewuenschte Optik an (SSP, Tourer, Chopper, SuMo, ...) und da sind Geschmaecker verschieden.
> Ich habe mir neulich mal kurz die 125er Honda angeschaut, als ich auf meine neuen Schlappen gewartet habe. Das Cokpit sah echt wie eine billige Plastiklandschaft auf. Gefiel mir nicht wirklich, aber ich hab da leider auch keinen Vergleich zur Konkurenz. Zusaetzlich empfand ich das ganze Geraet relativ zierlich, wobei das bei knappen 130kg auch kein Wunder ist. Ansich kann man mit Honda aber nicht wirklich etwas verkehrt machen, jedenfalls bei den groeszeren Maschinen wie der CBR600(RR) sind die immer relativ ordentlich verarbeitet. Bei der Optik ist es natuerlich relativ umschoen, dass man trotzdem nicht vom Fleck kommt und als Sportler-Fahrer von allen Autofahrern gemocht wird




Wobei, wenn er den schein neu macht, sowieso noch eine 80 km/h drossel dazu kommt, insofern ist Autobahn eh schwachsinn..


----------



## ole88 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

hmmm naja mir gefällt sowas nich so wirklich,
ach der mod hat am titel gepfuscht


----------



## dot (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



Mexxim schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn er den schein neu macht, sowieso noch eine 80 km/h drossel dazu kommt, insofern ist Autobahn eh schwachsinn..



Die Autobahn ist imo immer zu meiden. Zuviele komische Dosenfahrer unterwegs die einfach mal rausziehen wenn man mal mit >200km/h angefahren kommt. Als Nebeneffekt faehr man noch seine Reifen eckig 

@ ole88
Mit dem Schein hast du halt nicht viel Auswahl und wirklich Leistung schon einmal gar nicht. Aber immer noch besser als so ein komischer Disco-Scooter.


----------



## roadgecko (8. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

Von den Hondas hört man eigentlich nur gutes. Außerdem sind die noch einigermaßen bezahlbar. Ich möchte nicht 4.000 - 5.000 € für ne 14 PS Maschine ausgeben. 

Die MZ RT-Striker hat es mir angetan. Allerdings ist die nicht gerade günstig (3.750 €)


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

Ich bin als 16 Jähriger mit A1 damals einen BMW C1 gefahren, der sah wenigstens nicht gewollt schnell aus .

Zur Zeit spiel ich immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken eine Rebel an zu schaffen. 
Rennoptik passt zu 125ccm imho einfach nicht.


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

meine freundinn überlegt sich auch schon ob sie sich so a kleines motorrad lohnt b führerschein macht se gerade und steht vor praktischer prüfung naja mal gugen was sie jetzt machen möchte ich mag einfach motorräder mit rennoptik sowas würde ich mir auch holen


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

A1 ist quasi eine komplette Motorradprüfung mit weniger Pferden unter dem Hintern.
Wer schon 18 ist sollte imho direkt den A machen.


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

jup hab ich ihr auch gesagt


----------



## jaws (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

warum einen bock wenn man mit b auch eine piaggo mp3 fahren kann  macht laune das teil !!


----------



## roadgecko (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin als 16 Jähriger mit A1 damals einen BMW C1 gefahren, der sah wenigstens nicht gewollt schnell aus .
> 
> Zur Zeit spiel ich immer mal wieder mit dem Gedanken eine Rebel an zu schaffen.
> Rennoptik passt zu 125ccm imho einfach nicht.



BMW C1 sieht ja ma richtig gay aus 

Wenn ich den B mache, habe ich dan auch automatisch den A1 Schein ?

Die Yahmaha YZF-R125 sieht ja ma richtig geil aus  http://www.yamaha-motor.de/designcafe/en/Images/2008_YZF-R125 Gallery 3 PS 01 med_tcm71-228436.jpg


----------



## Pommes (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wenn ich den B mache, habe ich dan auch automatisch den A1 Schein ?



Nein hast du nicht


----------



## roadgecko (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



light-clocker schrieb:


> Nein hast du nicht



Na dann werde ich ma schaun, das ich den A1 mache und dann frühstens ab 18 den B Schein.


----------



## Mexxim (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich ma schaun, das ich den A1 mache und dann frühstens ab 18 den B Schein.



kannst b auch schon mit 17 machen...und der A1 bringt übringens auch noch vorteile in den benötigten stunden für die nächsten scheine (=bares geld..)


----------



## roadgecko (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



Mexxim schrieb:


> kannst b auch schon mit 17 machen...und der A1 bringt übringens auch noch vorteile in den benötigten stunden für die nächsten scheine (=bares geld..)



Ich kann ja nicht jedesmal meine Mutter oder meinen Vater morgens mit zur Arbeit nehmen 

A1 FTW


----------



## Mexxim (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht jedesmal meine Mutter oder meinen Vater morgens mit zur Arbeit nehmen
> 
> A1 FTW



du kannst aba ein 50er mopped ohne mami fahrn ...das ist eigentlich das einzig vernünftige, immer mit seinen ellis zu fahren ist sowieso horror xD..


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

lool, hatte zwar mit 18 meinen führerschein aber wenn ich am steuer saß wurde es meiner mutter immer schlecht weil ich halt imemr sehr extrem in kurven fahr mit dem auto, jaja  dann beschwert se sich ich soll langsamer fahren, landstraße is aber 100 auch wenn kurven sind


----------



## computertod (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*

die eltern müssn ja nich immer mitfahrn, oder?


----------



## Zoon (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



dot schrieb:


> Die Autobahn ist imo immer zu meiden. Zuviele komische Dosenfahrer unterwegs die einfach mal rausziehen wenn man mal mit >200km/h angefahren kommt. Als Nebeneffekt faehr man noch seine Reifen eckig



Heute: Ich komm mit 200 mit besagter "Dose" angeflogen, Kollege Kradler fährt auf die Bahn und zieht natürlich sofort nach links - Blinker??? Wohl entfernt wegen Gewichtsreduzierung 

Zum Glück saß ich am Steuer hab auch anhand der Maschine gleich gesehen dass der Kradler "ziemlich schnell schnell" sein wird ... und gleich mal die 1 Monat jungen Bremsscheiben richtig eingeweiht ^^


----------



## roadgecko (9. August 2009)

*AW: Der Auto & Motorrad-Thread*



computertod schrieb:


> die eltern müssn ja nich immer mitfahrn, oder?



Wenn ich den B mach dann bis 18 Jahren.



Mexxim schrieb:


> du kannst aba ein 50er mopped ohne mami fahrn ...das ist eigentlich das einzig vernünftige, immer mit seinen ellis zu fahren ist sowieso horror xD..



Oder ein 125er mopped. Auf so ein 50er Ding was 45 km/h fährt habe ich voll kein Bock xD Die 125er kann ich außerdem dann ab 18entdrosseln und je nach dem kann man mit der dann auch was anfangen. Wie zb. mit der Yahmaha R125. Die fährt dann immerhin ca. 120 km/h.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Könnte daran liegen dass das vor dem letzten Pfusch noch so im Titel stand.
> *fixed*


ich glaub es hackt... mopeds raus aus dem topic.
*namenzurückänder*


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2009)

ja geil, die mods sind sich untereinnander nimmer einig, klasse macht doch was ihr wollt keine lust mehr


----------



## Stormbringer (10. August 2009)

jetzt mal im ernst, autos und mopeds haben soviel gemeinsam wie äpfel und birnen.
ich bin dafür die topics zu splitten... und den status quo "auto-thread" in seiner alten form beizubehalten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Ja, aber für Äpfel und Birnen braucht man keinen Führerschein.


----------



## maiggoh (10. August 2009)

War eig jmd von euch dieses We beim ogp? Ich war da war richtig geil.
Mal n paar schöne Bilder:
Weitere Pics+(verwackelte) Videos gibts per ICQ oda MSN wer will (nummer per pn)


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2009)

Öm ist es eigentlich möglich, das ich mit 17 den Autoführerschein (B) mache, und dann nen 50cm³ Roller fahre ? Auch ungedrosselt ?


----------



## Dustin91 (10. August 2009)

Ungedrosselt nicht.
Nur die bis 45 km/h Spitzengeschwindigkeit.


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ungedrosselt nicht.
> Nur die bis 45 km/h Spitzengeschwindigkeit.



Okeehhh


----------



## DMC (10. August 2009)

...sagt mal kennt ihr das eigentlich?: Ihr habt en Auto, Konto ist soweit gut gedeckt, man ist ganz heiß auf neue Hardware nur Zwackts: Shit, was passiert wen die Karre morgen verrekt?! Dann könnten dir grad die 400 Euro fehlen um die Reperatur vollständig zu zahlen...Ich bin immer in nehm totalen Zwiespalt 
 Nur die Verlockung nach neuer Technik ist meistens größer
Wen dann halt mal ne Reperatur kommt die so über 1.5K€ hinausgeht siehts schlecht aus. Naja die sind ja nich allzu häufig denk ich mir dann immer

P.S: bin Schüler(13.te Klasse) un verdien nebenher "nur" 500 ocken im monat mag jetzt für den einen viel sein, aber wen man en auto hat un immer aktuelle Hardware haben will is es plötzlich nich mehr viel  un am wochenden party muss auch noch sein


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2009)

da musste natürlich den Kompromiss finden ... son Autowagen ist nicht grad günstig im Unterhalt und wenn dann mal was anliegt ists meist auch nicht mit 100€ getan (Teilewert + Arbeit des Mechanikers)

ABER wenn du nicht grad immer auf Kontostand 0 lebst, sprich alles was du einnimmst "sinnlos" verballerst kommt man schon klar ... oder du legst dir wirklich jeden Monat einen bestimmten Betrag weg und packst den auf ein Sparbuch oder ähnliches (z.B. Postbank Aktivsparen ist ganz praktisch) und wenn du das Geld brauchst ist es da ...

Bei mir gehen z. B. jeden Monat glatt 75€ nur fürs Auto auf ein Sparbuch, Tanken, Versicherung und Co. zahl ich aber ganz normal, diese 75€ sind nur für den Fall der Fälle ... mein Golf IV Variant ist nämlich auch nicht mehr der jüngste und hat die 200k schon erreicht ^^

Achja, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Skoda Superb? Ich find den einfach nur geil  und in meiner Ausstattungslinie kostet die Karre nur 45.000€


----------



## DMC (10. August 2009)

nein ich schaue dass ich nie weniger wie 800 oder 700 euro aufm konto habe un das is bis jetzt auch nur einmal der fall gewesen jetzt schaff ich in den ferien grad eh voll durch d.h. am monatsende gibts 1700€. 

Zum Skoda Superb: Mein Opa fährt einen ist jetzt fast 3 Jahre alt, un wie ich finde ein richtig gutes Auto. Liegt wohl auch an der Vollausstattung . Hatte bisher auch noch nie Probleme soweit ich weis.
Ich denke mal du möchtest dir bei dem Preis den Superb II hohlen? 
Auf jeden Fall ne alternative zu E-Klasse oder 5-erBMW.

mfg DMC


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2009)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Achja, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Skoda Superb? Ich find den einfach nur geil  und in meiner Ausstattungslinie kostet die Karre nur 45.000€



Wenn du auf den grottenschklechten VR6 verzichtest ist er bezahlbar. Das Problem ist nur das die absurde Hässlichkeit des Hecks in allen Varainten vorhanden ist. Insofern würde ich entweder überlegen ein anderes Auto in der Preisklasse zu holen (ein A6 2.0 TFSi mit den wichtigsten Extras wie Leder, Navi, Sound, Xenon kostet auch nur 46.000 Euro) oder wie gesagt wenigstens eine interessantere Motorisierung wählen.

@DMC,

der Superb ist das Schwestermodell vom Passat (nur gestrecht), also nix mit E-Klasse oder 5er Konkurent.


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2009)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> da musste natürlich den Kompromiss finden ... son Autowagen ist nicht grad günstig im Unterhalt und wenn dann mal was anliegt ists meist auch nicht mit 100€ getan (Teilewert + Arbeit des Mechanikers)
> 
> ABER wenn du nicht grad immer auf Kontostand 0 lebst, sprich alles was du einnimmst "sinnlos" verballerst kommt man schon klar ... oder du legst dir wirklich jeden Monat einen bestimmten Betrag weg und packst den auf ein Sparbuch oder ähnliches (z.B. Postbank Aktivsparen ist ganz praktisch) und wenn du das Geld brauchst ist es da ...
> 
> ...



WTF is Wirtschaftkriese ? xD 

Skoda soll ja ganz gut sein. Gehört glaube ich auch zum VW Konzern. Hab bis jetz nix negatives gehört.

Ist der Ghost Rider eigentlich wirklich tot ? (quelle).

Das Video ist ja ma crazy. 70km in nur ein paar minuten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ShacMAn_HK8&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ShacMAn_HK8&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pommes (10. August 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist der Ghost Rider eigentlich wirklich tot ? (quelle).



Ja der hat sich totgefahren. 
Quelle: Arbeitskollege


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Ja der hat sich totgefahren.
> Quelle: Arbeitskollege



Ja lol zuverlässige Quelle


----------



## Pommes (10. August 2009)

Ich glaub's, weil ich noch nie n Video von 2009 von dem gesehen habe und das vor über einem Jahr passiert sein soll


----------



## k-b (10. August 2009)

Die Gerüchte, dass Ghostrider tot ist gibts schon seit er fährt.. ne Quelle wäre wirklich interessanat


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Die Gerüchte, dass Ghostrider tot ist gibts schon seit er fährt.. ne Quelle wäre wirklich interessanat



deswegen ja.


----------



## dot (10. August 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> st der Ghost Rider eigentlich wirklich tot ? (quelle).
> 
> Das Video ist ja ma crazy. 70km in nur ein paar minuten.



Avg. von ~270km/h.
Auch immer wieder lustig -> YouTube - Turborider vs deutsche Polizeikontrolle


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich glaub es hackt... mopeds raus aus dem topic.
> *namenzurückänder*


 
Jaaaa, Schlägerei im Forum....  



Stormbringer schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst, autos und mopeds haben soviel gemeinsam wie äpfel und birnen.
> ich bin dafür die topics zu splitten... und den status quo "auto-thread" in seiner alten form beizubehalten.


 
Ich habe nichts gegen Motoräder im Auto Thread, aber nur Rennsäue und kein Kinderspielzeug wie Mofa oder Roller.


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jaaaa, Schlägerei im Forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen Motoräder im Auto Thread, aber nur Rennsäue und kein Kinderspielzeug wie Mofa oder Roller.



Du warst auch ma jung du alter sa*** 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

Können wir hier auch Bobby-cars reinnehmen?


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. August 2009)

ich hab das hier gefunden --> Ghost Rider


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Bei uns in der Garage steht ein R36 gepaart mit einem Opel Corsa.
R36:
300 PS - Benziner
von 0 auf hundert in 5,5 sek
max km/h: ca 280


----------



## BMW M-Power (10. August 2009)

WoW... Ein Passat R36... Krasses Teil, muss ich schon sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Bei mir in der Garage steht ein Bobby Car. 
Schwarz, Breitreifen, tiefer gelegt, Soundanlage, extra Abstoßblech, Schuhsohlenbremskraftverstärker....


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

Is des geschäftsauto von meinem dad xP ich selber muss noch 3 jahre warten, bis ich mich hinters steuer setzen darf 


> quantenslipstream: Bei mir in der Garage steht ein Bobby Car.
> Schwarz, Breitreifen, tiefer gelegt, Soundanlage, extra Abstoßblech, Schuhsohlenbremskraftverstärker....


Und bei mir steht dort Traktor zum Tretten, mit Frontlader, Kippanhänger und schwarzem Plasticksitz die 5.1 Anlage steht bereit xD


----------



## boss3D (10. August 2009)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Achja, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Skoda Superb? Ich find den einfach nur geil  und in meiner Ausstattungslinie kostet die Karre nur 45.000€


Also meine Eltern fahren beide Skoda _(Octavia und Fabia)_ und man kann zumindest sagen: Die Autos erfüllen ihren Zweck ...

Aber für 45.000 € einen Skoda???   

Für das Geld würde bei mir ein Chrysler 300C in die Garage rollen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Batas (10. August 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Für das Geld würde bei mir ein Chrysler 300C in die Garage rollen.


Den wollte mein Dad auch zuerst aber als Caravan, aber, wenn ich mir den so von vorne anschaue, dann sieht der für mich wie ein Zuhälterauto aus, fehlt nur noch der Rosaplüsch xD


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Für das Geld würde bei mir ein Chrysler 300C in die Garage rollen.



Schönes Auto aber technisch von vorvorgestern. Der baut noch auf der E-Klasse W210 von 1995 auf. Sowas ist eher was für die Abwrackprämie denn für die Straße.


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Garage steht ein Bobby Car.
> Schwarz, Breitreifen, tiefer gelegt, Soundanlage, extra Abstoßblech, Schuhsohlenbremskraftverstärker....


Meiner hatte Kugel gelagerte Räder mit Vollgummi Reifen.
Nur der Schuhverschleiß war dadurch leicht erhöht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meiner hatte Kugel gelagerte Räder mit Vollgummi Reifen.
> Nur der Schuhverschleiß war dadurch leicht erhöht.


 
Ich sage nur 6 Zoll Magnesiumfelgen.


----------



## 8800 GT (11. August 2009)

Erm ich hab mal ne Frage: Ein Freund von mir hat ein BMW 120d Cabrio. Die Werksangaben geben an, dass er in 8,1 Sekunden auf 100 sei. Unsere Messwerte ergaben:9,6 Sekunden. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Hattest du den Hund mit an Board?


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2009)

Vielleicht wollte dein Freund die Kupplung später noch mal benutzen, und schalten wie Röhrl(bei nem 2l Motor dürfte 100 im 1. Gang wohl etwas knapp werden) wird er sicher auch nicht .


----------



## Stormbringer (11. August 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Erm ich hab mal ne Frage: Ein Freund von mir hat ein BMW 120d Cabrio. Die Werksangaben geben an, dass er in 8,1 Sekunden auf 100 sei. Unsere Messwerte ergaben:9,6 Sekunden. Wie kann das sein?



wieviel kilometer hat die kiste drauf?
falls er neu ist, hat sie noch nicht ihre nennleistung.

mein 123d hat auch seine zeit gebraucht bis er völlig frei war (ca. 7-10tkm)


----------



## k-b (11. August 2009)

Vielleicht uach einfach weil ihr zu zweit drin wahrt. Beim beschleunigen merk ich jeden Mitfahrer oder au n vollen Tank..


----------



## DMC (11. August 2009)

wie seid ihr den angefahren? 
normal angefahren un dann gleich mit vollgas? 
oder erst mal  hochgetourt bei nehm diesel so 4000rpm un dann die kupplung (schnell) kommen lassen. Das macht nämlich nen unterschied zumindest bei mir 

aber 1,5 seknden langsamer als werksangabe ist schon komisch xD


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2009)

Das liegt daran das ihr wohl nicht die gleichen bedingungen habt. Die beschleunigungswerte richten sich nach gewissen richtlinien, die sich aber auch bisl unterscheiden von hersteller zu hersteller. 
Z.b Halbvoller Tank und eine Person mit 80kg dazu 10kg handgepäck, die LuftTemperatur spielt mehr oder weniger auch ne rolle gillt aber nur für SaugerMotoren, bei Turbos und Kompresor Motoren wird die Luft ohnehin stark erhizt und durch nen LLK runtergekühlt. Und was noch hinzu kommt die Höhe, nen Motor läuft bei 0M NN besser als bei 500meter NN ist zwar nicht so nen gravierender unterschied aber bei nem viertelmeile sprint kann das schon wertvolle zeit kosten. 
Sind also einige faktoren die man im Alltag einfach nicht nachstellen kann, daher kommt man meist auch nie auf die Werksangaben, dennen sollte man ohnehin nicht allzuviel glauben schenken, z.b es gibt einige Opel Calibra mit 2liter 150PS Maschine laut Papieren die in wirklichkeit aber 170PS bringt, das gleiche beim Nissan Skyline mit RB26DETT Maschine, laut papieren 280PS in wirklichkeit hat der aber meist zwischen 300-320PS, die 280Ps kommen nur zustande das es in japan eine Binnenmarkt Selbstbeschränkung auf die PS leistung gibt die bei 280PS festgelegt wurde. Das gleiche sieht man beim Toyota Supra mit 2JZ-GTE Maschine, in den Japanischen Papieren steht ne angabe von 280PS aufm prüfstand bringt er aber 330PS der gleiche Supra ist in Amerika z.b mit 330PS in den papieren angegeben. 



Und das einfahren is auch wichtig vorallem wichtig bei nem Turbo Motor, ende vom lied kann nen sehr hoher sprit und ölverbrauch sein, inklusive schneller verschleis von lagerschalen und kurbelwelle und co, denn die lager müssen sich erstmal "einschleifen" erst dann sollte man den Motor voll belasten ohne gleich nen Motorschaden zu riskieren. Einfahren sollte man nicht nur bei nem neuwagen ! Auch Autos die eine Motorevision bekommen haben muss man einfahren, da bei der Revision ebenfalls die Lager gewechselt werden, gleiches gillt auch wenn man nur die Pleullager erneuert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Vielleicht uach einfach weil ihr zu zweit drin wahrt. Beim beschleunigen merk ich jeden Mitfahrer oder au n vollen Tank..


 
Oder der fette Hund hat das Leistungsgewicht nach oben gezogen.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. August 2009)

Hi Leutsssssss

... ich heitze seid ca. 5 Jahren mit meinem  Audi A4  (98/99) 92KW/125PS (5V) rum.... 

will auch kein anderen mehr 

hab vorher nen 35i Passat gefahren....


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Ein Audi mi 125PS?  
Da hat ja meine Klimanalage mehr Leistung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. August 2009)

Der Maybach ist ja auch groß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der Maybach ist ja auch groß.


 
Meine Yacht. 
Aber leider haben wir keinen Yacht Thread. 


Edit:
Man könnte den Thread aber auch in "der Auto und Yacht Thread" umbenennen.


----------



## superman1989 (11. August 2009)

hab nur RC-car´s ^^ hier in der Rumpelkammer zu sehen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://1.2.3.10/bmi/extreme.pcgames...01506-pcgh-extreme-der-di-thread-100_1160.jpg


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Audi mi 125PS?
> Da hat ja meine Klimanalage mehr Leistung.



Die reichen beim Audi auch, der ist ja nicht auf sportlichkeit ausgelegt, und der 20V Motor war glaub ich auch mehr nen experiment *g* Wenn schon dann nen Audi 5 Zylinder, der klang is einfach traumhaft genauso wie nen urquattro.


----------



## CeresPK (11. August 2009)

Huhu
falls es interessiert da ist wieder so ein niedliches 125PS Auto im Wartburgkreis in Thüringen unterwegs .


----------



## Gast12348 (11. August 2009)

Irgendwas fehlt doch da


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2009)

Erkennt doch jeder. ...es fehlen die Biergläser auf dem komischen Tresen hinten. ^^


----------



## CeresPK (12. August 2009)

ohh da fehlt noch einiges ^^
etwa die hübschen OZ Felgen 
aber naja mit Zeit kommt Geld und mit Geld kommen neue Teile fürs Auto oder fürn PC ^^.

mfg Ceres


----------



## 8800 GT (12. August 2009)

DMC schrieb:


> wie seid ihr den angefahren?
> normal angefahren un dann gleich mit vollgas?
> oder erst mal  hochgetourt bei nehm diesel so 4000rpm un dann die kupplung (schnell) kommen lassen. Das macht nämlich nen unterschied zumindest bei mir
> 
> aber 1,5 seknden langsamer als werksangabe ist schon komisch xD


Erm, gleich mit Vollgas. Aber der Wagen hat Automatik und das ASR musste nicht eingreifen. Die Automatik war im Sportmodus.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hattest du den Hund mit an Board?


Nei, den Hund hatte ich nicht dabei

@ich habs vergessen: Der Wagen hat 7400 KM drauf, der Tank war halb voll. zusammen wiegen wir etwa 130 kg.
Achja: Es ging etwas den Buckel runter.

Also, was kann das sein?


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2009)

8800gt: drei optionen...
 - der wagen ist nicht ordentlich eingefahren (oder zugefahren, viel stadtverkehr usw)
 - der wagen ist noch in der einfahr-phase
 - der fahrer kann nicht fahren. 

ich kann aus erfahrung sagen, das der 120d mit 177ps der zweitbeste zweiliterdiesel auf dem markt ist... der geht ziemlich ordentlich.

falls die kiste ein problem hat, sollte man das auch an der vmax erkennen. was läuft die rübe denn auf der nadel?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Audi mi 125PS?
> Da hat ja meine Klimanalage mehr Leistung.


 


als wenn dein Moped ne klima hätte


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Erm, gleich mit Vollgas. Aber der Wagen hat Automatik und das ASR musste nicht eingreifen. Die Automatik war im Sportmodus.
> 
> Nei, den Hund hatte ich nicht dabei
> 
> ...



Erstens mit 2 personen im Auto erreicht ihr die Werksangaben NIEMALS 

Zweitens ihr solltet die Zeit per GPS messen und nicht per Stopuhr  

Drittens das ist nen Automatik .......... Die Messwerte sind aber mit nem Schalter gemacht worden, es ist also völlig NORMAL das der Automatik langsamer ist. 

Viertens, ist das jetz so das mega üble problem das er 1 1/2 sekunden unter der angabe liegt ? Ich mein das interesiert doch keine sau, das ist kein Rennwagen das ist nen Cabrio Cruiser, im sprint wird der sowieso gegen nen Golf 3 VR6 verlieren


----------



## Zoon (12. August 2009)

Hat die Automatik ne manuelle Schaltfunktion? Wenn ja bei ca 3500 Umdrehungen hochschalten denn darüber zieht der Motor nicht mehr so gut.

Guck nochmal im Datenbaltt, die Beschleunigungswerte fürs Automatikgetriebe müssten ja in Klammern auch drin stehen.

Und mach den Test mal früh am morgen bei frischer kalter Ansaugluft und nicht nachmittags wenns schwülwarm ist - bei dem Turbomotor machst schon was aus.


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass es bei nem Saugmotor deutlich mehr ausmacht, wenn die Ansaugluft kalt ist, da diese beim Turbo eh stark erwärmt wird.

Weiterhin darf man auch nich vergessen, dass das Automatikgetriebe schwerer ist als der Schalter. Zudem kommen je nach Ausstattungsvariante nochmal 20,30 Kilo dazu. 
D.h.: Ihr seid mit 2 Fahrern, dem Getriebe und dem ganzen Rest, gut und gerne 200Kilo schwerer.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

So siehts aus, ich habs ja schon vor nen beiträgen hier geschrieben : 
Nem Turbo oder Kompressor Motor ist die Lufttemperatur relativ egal, da beim Turbo oder Kompressor die luft ohnehin durch reibung extrem stark erwärmt wird und mit einem Ladeluftkühler wieder runtergekühlt wird. ( ok klein wenig hängts natürlich von der lufttemp ab wie gut der LLK kühlen kann ) Aber das fällt bei weiten nicht so ins gewicht wie bei nem Sauger. 

Und Maiggoh hat auch vollkommen recht, je nach austattung kommt nochmal gewicht drauf, am besten noch ne 150kg Audioanlage im Kofferraum und sich dann wundern warum der nicht die werte erreicht


----------



## 8800 GT (12. August 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> 8800gt: drei optionen...
> - der wagen ist nicht ordentlich eingefahren (oder zugefahren, viel stadtverkehr usw)
> - der wagen ist noch in der einfahr-phase
> - der fahrer kann nicht fahren.
> ...


Erm, er kann eig. schon fahren.
Wir sind bisher nicht schneller als 205 laut Tacho gefahren, da wir noch nicht auf ner Autobahn waren sondern nur Schnellstraße. Aber ich denke da geht noch mehr. Im Handbuch habe ich keine Beschleunugungswerte gefunden und bei BMW steht nur 1 Wert, nämlich 8,1 Sekunden fürs Cabrio.
Ich denke, dass man das auch mit der Stoppuhr auf 3 zehntel genau meessen kann. Wir haben die Messung 3 mal durchgeführt:9,5 sek.; 9,7; 9,6 .
Ab 3500 Touren hochzuschalten halte ich für unsinnig, da ist er deutlich langsamer.
Aber so ein Unterschied, nur weil 2 Personen drin sitzten? Naja, dann werde ich ihm das mal unter die Nase reiben


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

Naja mit dem Tacho kann man sowas eig eh nich genau messen, da der Tacho immer 3-15km/h abweichung habt, d.h. im extremfall steht 115 drauf aber ihr seid nur mit 100km/h unterwegs.
Für genaue Messungen bräuchtet ihr so ein sicher sauteueres Gerät, das per GPS misst.

Ist eig iwo festgelegt, dass die Hersteller die Beschleunigung bei ebener Straße messen müssen, oder dürfen da auch rein zufällig 20% Gefälle drin sein?


----------



## 8800 GT (12. August 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Naja mit dem Tacho kann man sowas eig eh nich genau messen, da der Tacho immer 3-15km/h abweichung habt, d.h. im extremfall steht 115 drauf aber ihr seid nur mit 100km/h unterwegs.
> Für genaue Messungen bräuchtet ihr so ein sicher sauteueres Gerät, das per GPS misst.
> 
> Ist eig iwo festgelegt, dass die Hersteller die Beschleunigung bei ebener Straße messen müssen, oder dürfen da auch rein zufällig 20% Gefälle drin sein?


kp. Naja, ich hab genau bei 100 laut Tacho auf stop gedrückt, also ist er eig. noch langsamer. Und bei der Messung gings leicht(gut sichtbar) den Buckel runter. Also ich denke nicht, dass er es in unter 10 sek auf echte 100 packt


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

Tja das ist wie in der Formel 1, wennde dich da jetzt per Email beschwerst,bekommste die Antwort, dass Beschleunigungen in 8s auf 100 nicht zur Zielgruppe von BMW gehört und sich 10s eh viel besser anhört


----------



## 8800 GT (12. August 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Tja das ist wie in der Formel 1, wennde dich da jetzt per Email beschwerst,bekommste die Antwort, dass Beschleunigungen in 8s auf 100 nicht zur Zielgruppe von BMW gehört und sich 10s eh viel besser anhört


naja, mir is es eig. egal. Ist sein Auto, sein Problem. Er hat nur immer von 7,8 sek. gelabert, aber ich habs ihm nich geglaubt. Naja, wenn ich dann einen Führerschein bekomme, kann ich da wenigstens auch noch mithalten


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

OMG 
Also Stopuhr kannst eh knicken, da eure daten mit der Stopuhr gemacht wurden sind sie irrelavant.

Der Wert von BMW bezieht sich eben wie gesagt auf spezielle messbedinungen die ihr weder kennt noch nachstellen könnt, daher klappts auch nicht mit der 8,1, was aber wie ich schon sagte sowas von irrelevant ist da es kein Sportwagen ist und die karre auch nicht für sprints gedacht ist. Ich mein ey da sind die  unsportlichsten komponenten überhaupt in dem Auto vereint ne Automatik und nen Diesel ....  

Ich bezweifel das du auf 3 zentel genau messen kannst, der belege dafür 3 messungen 3 verschiedene ergebnisse. 

Und klar jedes kilo macht in der geschwindigkeit was aus, Physikalische grundgesetze je mehr masse du bewegen willst desto mehr kraft brauchst du. Mit 3 Personen im Auto wirst auch niemals den Topspeed erreichen,  mit ner Anlage im Auto ebenfalls nicht usw. Und die leute die sich noch zusätzlich denken boa 225er schlappen vorn und 245er hinten sehen geil aus. Das ergibt nen erhöhten Rollwiederstand auf kosten der beschleunigung und des Topspeeds. Das gleiche gillt für das verbauen einer Hifi anlage im Auto. Und selbst die Klimaanlage wenn sie eingeschaltet ist frisst ihre 3-4PS von der Kurbelwelle. Es gibt so unzählig viele Faktoren wie man sein Auto langsamer macht, oder eben auch schneller. 

Nur mal so als beispiel, bei den Tourenwagen meisterschaften werden Handicaps geschaffen in dem man div gewichte ins Auto baut, so kann ein 40kg gewicht schon dafür sorgen das man kaum mehr ne chance hat gegen das gleiche Auto nur ohne das Gewicht. Was denkst du warum es Boxenstrategien gibt in dennen die Tankstops und die menge genaustens festgelegt sind, es geht hier ums gewicht. 

je höher das LEistungsgewicht desto schlechter die werte, und jedes kilo mehr im Auto erhöht eben das Leistungsgewicht, dazu kommt noch der CW wert usw. 

Und nochmals das ist nen DIESEL der hat bei 3500rpm schon garnicht mehr sein volles drehmoment und die volle leistung ..... Nen Diesel hat allgemein nur nen sehr schmales drehzahlband und ist alles andere als hochtourig zu fahren. Max Drehmonent liegt bei 1750rpm an
und die Maximale PS bei 4000rpm, den also zu tretten auf über 4000 ist absoluter schwachsinn,
Dann ist ja auch absolut kein wunder das ihr so schlechte Timmings habt, das maximale drehmoment liegt wie gesagt bei 1750RPM an die PS zwar erst bei 4000rpm aber wichtiger sind bei der beschleunigung das drehmoment, und wenn er den Motor schön ausfährt isses kein wunder, nen Diesel ist eben keine Rennmaschine uns muss sehr früh geschalten werden wenn man effizient fahren will.  

Wenn er eig. Fahren kann sollte er das auch wissen, das der Motor zäh wird im oberen drehzahlbereich ( der obere bereich ist beim diesel alles über 3000rpm in meinen Augen )


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Erm, er kann eig. schon fahren.
> *Wir sind bisher nicht schneller als 205 laut Tacho gefahren*, da wir noch nicht auf ner Autobahn waren sondern nur Schnellstraße. Aber ich denke da geht noch mehr. Im Handbuch habe ich keine Beschleunugungswerte gefunden und bei BMW steht nur 1 Wert, nämlich 8,1 Sekunden fürs Cabrio.
> Ich denke, dass man das auch mit der Stoppuhr auf 3 zehntel genau meessen kann. Wir haben die Messung 3 mal durchgeführt:9,5 sek.; 9,7; 9,6 .
> Ab 3500 Touren hochzuschalten halte ich für unsinnig, da ist er deutlich langsamer.



okay... a) hast du offensichtlich keine ahnung bzw. keinenführerschein und b) ist die rübe offensichtlich nicht eingefahren. 

rein theoretisch müsste man mal fragen, ob ihr auch das gaspedal richtig runtergerückt habt.  nfs ist halt doch was anderes als ein richtiges auto.



dfence schrieb:


> Und nochmals das ist nen DIESEL der hat bei 3500rpm schon garnicht mehr sein volles drehmoment und die volle leistung ..... Nen Diesel hat allgemein nur nen sehr schmales drehzahlband und ist alles andere als hochtourig zu fahren. Max Drehmonent liegt bei 1750rpm an
> und die Maximale PS bei 4000rpm, den also zu tretten auf über 4000 ist absoluter schwachsinn,
> 
> Wenn er eig. Fahren kann sollte er das auch wissen, das der Motor zäh wird im oberen drehzahlbereich ( der obere bereich ist beim diesel alles über 3000rpm in meinen Augen )



stimmt für jeden normalo-diesel.... bei mir springt der große turbolader allerdings erst bei 3000rpm an.


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

Mit 2 Turbos is das ja wieder was anderes 
Aber sonst kann man dfence denke ich komplett zustimmen.
Wobei man aber noch sagen muss, dass das Gewicht weniger im Topspeed ne Rolle spielt, als in der Beschleunigung. Bei der Endgeschwindigkeit spielt der CW-Wert ne viel größere Rolle, bei der Beschleunigung umgekehrt.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. August 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> okay... a) hast du offensichtlich keine ahnung bzw. keinenführerschein und b) ist die rübe offensichtlich nicht eingefahren.
> 
> rein theoretisch müsste man mal fragen, ob ihr auch das gaspedal richtig runtergerückt habt.  nfs ist halt doch was anderes als ein richtiges auto.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja gesagt dass er noch schneller geht, aber er wollte nicht schneller, da wir auf einer Schnell straße fuhren. Und ja, das Gaspedal war voll durchgefrückt, also blöd bin ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Mit 2 Turbos is das ja wieder was anderes
> Aber sonst kann man dfence denke ich komplett zustimmen.
> Wobei man aber noch sagen muss, dass das Gewicht weniger im Topspeed ne Rolle spielt, als in der Beschleunigung. Bei der Endgeschwindigkeit spielt der CW-Wert ne viel größere Rolle, bei der Beschleunigung umgekehrt.



Jep da hast natürlich recht, eigentlich spielt die PS und der CW wert die rolle bei der Endgeschwindigkeit, bei nem viertel meile sprint aber auch nicht ganz unrelevant. 

Beim turbo zumindest bei BMW ist es so das 2 aufladungen genuzt werden im Register verfahren ( achtung das hat mit BITurbo nicht viel gemeinsam ! ) für den niedrigen drehzahlbereich und den großen drehzahlbereich um das Turboloch zu minimieren, liegt daran das der große lader eben viel träger reagiert als nen kleiner Lader, aber nen kleiner lader nicht genug dampf bietet für hohe drehzahlen, also hat man ne Registeraufladung, in der der kleine Turbo erstmal die unteren drehzahlen befeuert und ab ner gewissen drehzahl der kleine Turbo sich ausklingt und der große anfängt zu arbeiten. 

Bei nem BiTurbo ist es so das zwei kleine lader genuzt werden ( um eben wieder das drehzahloch zu umgehen ) die beiden lader laufen parralel, bei nem 4Zylinder ist es dann so das Lader 1, Zylinder 1&3 belüftet und Lader 2 dann Zylinder 2&4 beatmet. 

Also 2 Turbos sind nicht gleich 2 Turbos  

Aber nuja nur im Sterben liegende Menschen werden zwangsbeatmet, warum sollte das bei Motoren anders sein 


@8800GT leider merkt man das er nicht wirklich ahnung von Autos hat, wer bereits bei 7200km den wagen vollgas tritt, der hat keine ahnung von Motoren und wie man richtig Fährt ( der sollte eigentlich lieber gebraucht wagen fahren ) . Da must dich net wunder das er die werksangaben auch nicht einhält.

Ich hab mein neu revisionierten und selbstgebauten motor 15tkm eingefahren, das heist 10tkm ohne über 4000rpm und weitere 5tkm ohne den Motor vollgas zu fahren. Erst nach der laufleistung bin ich überhaupt auf nen prüfstand um zu schauen wieviel ps der Motor hat. 15tkm sind vieleicht bisl übertrieben aber 10tkm sollten es schon sein, auch bzw grad bei nem Diesel da der viel höheren belastungen standhalten muss als nen Benziner ( auser nem hochverdichteten Benziner )


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Dann ist ja auch absolut kein wunder das ihr so schlechte Timmings habt, das maximale drehmoment liegt wie gesagt bei 1750RPM an die PS zwar erst bei 4000rpm aber wichtiger sind bei der beschleunigung das drehmoment, und wenn er den Motor schön ausfährt isses kein wunder, nen Diesel ist eben keine Rennmaschine uns muss sehr früh geschalten werden wenn man effizient fahren will.



Unglaublich das es immer wieder Leute gibt die glauben das Motordrehmoment wäre der ausschlaggebende Punkt beim Beschleunigen .
Es zählt das Drehmoment an der Antriebsachse oder einfacher ausgedrückt die Leistung bringt es auf den Punkt.

Einfaches Beispiel: Gleiches Auto, gleiches Gewicht, einmal 560 Nm bei 2000 Upm (535d), als 2. Kandidat 530 Nm bei 6.100 Upm (M5). Wer wird wohl schneller sein? Nach der Drehmoment-Logik wäre es der 535d aber die Realität sieht derbst anders aus. Denn wie gesagt, relevant für die Beschleunigung ist das Drehmoment am Rad und nicht an der Kurbelwelle.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. August 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Jep da hast natürlich recht, eigentlich spielt die PS und der CW wert die rolle bei der Endgeschwindigkeit, bei nem viertel meile sprint aber auch nicht ganz unrelevant.
> 
> Beim turbo zumindest bei BMW ist es so das 2 aufladungen genuzt werden im Register verfahren ( achtung das hat mit BITurbo nicht viel gemeinsam ! ) für den niedrigen drehzahlbereich und den großen drehzahlbereich um das Turboloch zu minimieren, liegt daran das der große lader eben viel träger reagiert als nen kleiner Lader, aber nen kleiner lader nicht genug dampf bietet für hohe drehzahlen, also hat man ne Registeraufladung, in der der kleine Turbo erstmal die unteren drehzahlen befeuert und ab ner gewissen drehzahl der kleine Turbo sich ausklingt und der große anfängt zu arbeiten.
> 
> ...


Nagut, ich werde es ihm ausrichten. Is mir jetzt auch relativ egal.


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

Bei den ganzen Golf GT mit den 1,4er Motoren nutzen die die Registeraufladung auch.
@dfence: Was ists denn für ein Motor?
@8800GT: Wer dem Motor zu früh zu viel abverlangt, riskiert Schäden, die sich z.b. in hohem Ölverbrauch zeigen.
Kenne da so nen gutes Beispiel ausm Bekanntenkreis, Ölstand immer unter minimum aber über die blöden Autos schimpfen, dass der immer mehr Öl säuft. Finde das unverantwortlich.


----------



## Sash (12. August 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Unglaublich das es immer wieder Leute gibt die glauben das Motordrehmoment wäre der ausschlaggebende Punkt beim Beschleunigen .
> Es zählt das Drehmoment an der Antriebsachse oder einfacher ausgedrückt die Leistung bringt es auf den Punkt.
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel: Gleiches Auto, gleiches Gewicht, einmal 560 Nm bei 2000 Upm (535d), als 2. Kandidat 530 Nm bei 6.100 Upm (M5). Wer wird wohl schneller sein? Nach der Drehmoment-Logik wäre es der 535d aber die Realität sieht derbst anders aus. Denn wie gesagt, relevant für die Beschleunigung ist das Drehmoment am Rad und nicht an der Kurbelwelle.


 
man kann auch schlecht einen diesel mit nem benziner vergleichen. ein diesel macht nur um die 4500 bis 5000 umdrehungen, ein benziner fängt da erst mal an richtig auf zu drehen. gibt auch bei autos benziner die bis 9000 hochdrehen. im ersten moment des anfahrens hat man das gefühl ein diesel zieht mehr, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Der nutzbare Drehzahlbereich bei einem Diesel ist nun mal viel kleiner als beim Benziner, ist ja kein Geheimnis.
Beim Beschleunigen ist der Diesel da immer der schwächere, weil Dieselmotoren so selten über 7000 drehen, also muss man öfters schalten.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Unglaublich das es immer wieder Leute gibt die glauben das Motordrehmoment wäre der ausschlaggebende Punkt beim Beschleunigen .
> Es zählt das Drehmoment an der Antriebsachse oder einfacher ausgedrückt die Leistung bringt es auf den Punkt.
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel: Gleiches Auto, gleiches Gewicht, einmal 560 Nm bei 2000 Upm (535d), als 2. Kandidat 530 Nm bei 6.100 Upm (M5). Wer wird wohl schneller sein? Nach der Drehmoment-Logik wäre es der 535d aber die Realität sieht derbst anders aus. Denn wie gesagt, relevant für die Beschleunigung ist das Drehmoment am Rad und nicht an der Kurbelwelle.



Hab ich was anderes gesagt ? Damit das drehmoment am Rad gescheit umgesezt wird hängts vom Getriebe ab, und das Getriebe wird anhand des Drehmomentes meist festgelegt, denn je höher das Drehmoment an der Kurbelwelle desto länger können die Gänge sein, was sich wiederum aufs Drehmoment am Rad auswirkt. Der M5 ist unter anderem aber auch schneller weil er einfach die gänge viel viel besser nutzen kann, jeder schaltvorgang kostet zeit, und beim Diesel mit schmalen drehzahlband must beim sprint einfach viel zu viel schalten, da hat der M5 nen vorteil da er nen langes getriebe hat, aber sind noch einige mehr faktoren, den unter anderem ist sogar das Fahrwerk verantwortlich dafür wie gut die Traktion ist. Ich bin zwar schon länger nicht mehr im Motorsport aktiv beteiligt aber so ganz verlernt hab ich meine lektionen nicht. 
PS : Gleiches Auto mag zwar stimmen aber nen M Motor ist bisl leichter als nen BMW Eisenschwein  Nichts desto trotz, nen M mit nem Diesel zu vergleichen ist wie Braun mit Rot zu vergleichen. zumal der M um einiges mehr PS hat als der TDI. Da kann ich dir tausend mal bessere vergleiche liefern, z.b E30 M3 mit 2.3Liter Maschine gegen nen E30 335I mit nem M30B35 Motor und 3.5 Liter Hubraum, beide haben 211PS nur hat der M30 mehr drehmoment, drei mal darfste raten wer schneller ist  

@maiggoh nicht nur die Golf, Porsche waren eine der ersten die ne Registeraufladung genuzt haben, wird heute aber nur noch selten verbaut. 

Der Motor den ich gebastelt hab ( mit nem Kumpel zusammen ) ist nen BMW Reihensechser 12V Motor, Kennung M20B25 bzw war es das mal, gebaut wurde eine 2.7Liter Variante aus teilen vom B25 vom B20 und vom 324TD. Pleul ausm B20, Kurbelwelle ausm 324td und so kleinigkeiten.


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

Hört sich gut an
Bin jetzt bei BMW nich so im bilde, sry.
Naja das mim Golf war jetzt nur nen aktuelles Beispiel.
Ich weiß, dass Porsche das früher einsetzte.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

Joar fuhr auch ganz toll  wird aber vermutlich rausgerissen die Maschine und gegen nen M30B35 12V ersezt, ist nen 3.5liter Motor mit 211PS serie, den umbau hab ich mit kumpel zusammen für sein Touring gemacht, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. 

So sah der Motor vorher aus 
http://www.oyla5.de/userdaten/49218237/bilder/335i_Umbau_(7).JPG 
So sah der Motor nach unserer bearbeitung und Revisionierung aus 
http://www.oyla5.de/userdaten/49218237/bilder/DSCI0011.JPG 
Und er passt 
http://www.oyla5.de/userdaten/49218237/bilder/DSCI0023.JPG 

Ist aber wie man erkennt nen schöner Sauger ( ich steh nicht auf Turbos )


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

top
Ich mag die Turbos eig auch nich so, da klingt der Sound verhaltener, weil der Turbo doch was wegnimmt.
Am liebsten hab ich noch nen richtig guten Sauger mit Vergasern, z.B. der Alfa Nord-motor mit 2 Doppelvergasern


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Ich finde mein Pop Off Ventil super. 
Schön laut...


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

Das ist doch alles nur heiße Luft


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2009)

ein richtig guter Sauger mit Vergaser - ahja. Das ist so wie ein richtig guter PC mit 66 Mhz.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

Jep das war auch meine überlegung den 2.7er umbau mit 2 45er Weber vergassern, klingt einfach total geil z.b er hier, hat fast den gleichen umbau nur das er wie gesagt 45er Weber drauf hat
YouTube - BMW E30 Gruppe H, M20, Hockenheimring Onboard
Und hier noch nen E30 mit nem 2.7er umbau und ner Einzeldrossel 
YouTube - 1 Runde Oschersleben onboard BMW E30 hinter Porsche GT3 996
Hier sieht man mal sehr sehr gut das leistung allein nix bringt, der E30 holt den Porsche GT3 in den kurven wieder ein obwohl der porsche doppelt so viel leistung haben dürfte, dafür wiegt der E30 auch nur ne tonne wen nich sogar weniger in der ausführung. 
Und hier nochmal geiler sound mit 3 vergassern 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jaxJ37jtaY&NR=1

Was auch sehr sehr geil klingt is ne einzeldrossel anlage, das wär auch meine überlegung aber ne dbilas für meinen Motor mit anpassung und allem kram bin ich auch mal wieder locker 1500€ los dafür kann ich dann gleich nen M30B35 umbau machen wie bei meinem kollege.

@Elementdrache, hast du ne ahnung  schau dir einfach das video mit dem E30 hinter Porsche GT3 966 an, das ist nen guter Sauger gegen nen Einspritzer  Nich umsonst werden einige Renn Corvettes zb mit Vergaser gefahren


----------



## maiggoh (12. August 2009)

tzz
Dafür is er eifacher zu machen ohne den ganzen Technikkrempel


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gleiches Auto, gleiches Gewicht, einmal 560 Nm bei 2000 Upm (535d), als 2. Kandidat 530 Nm bei 6.100 Upm (M5). Wer wird wohl schneller sein? Nach der Drehmoment-Logik wäre es der 535d aber die Realität sieht derbst anders aus. Denn wie gesagt, relevant für die Beschleunigung ist das Drehmoment am Rad und nicht an der Kurbelwelle.



Ist das Getriebe usw. das gleiche? Denn wie du ja auch sagt, mit dem Getriebe kann man auch was "verhunzen". Natürlich zählt das, was am Rad ankommt.

Man muss ja auch den Rest betrachten (also die gesamte Drehomentkurve) und nicht nur das Maximaldrehmoment. Wenn der eine nur einen piek hat beim Maximum, aber sonst schlapp ist, kann nichts kommen, das ist klar.

Dann gibts noch das Massenträgheitsmoment, dass beim Diesel höher ist als beim Benziner.
Diesel und Benziner sind da eh schlecht zu vergleichen. Und bei den von dir zitierten, wird das Maximum an ganz unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen erreicht - dann passt das schonmal gar nicht.

Wenn man 2 identische PKWs (außer Motordrehmoment/Leistung) hat müsste derjenige, der einen Motor hat, der insgesamt ein höheres Drehmoment aufbringen kann, schneller beschleunigen können. Wenn das Getriebe ein anderes ist, kann man das natürlich nicht einfach so sagen.


@dfence: hat ein E30 und ein Porsche GT3 966 das gleiche Gewicht? den gleichen Cw-Wert? Das gleiche Getriebe? ... und ein E30 hat kein Vergaser ^^ (von nem Umbau auf vergaser sehe ich da nichts) EDIT: ah, gibt den M10B16/18 mit Vergaser.
Der Porsche hat 381PS, der E30 ist nicht angegeben.
Schleichen die da über die Stecke?  das sieht derbst lahm aus. Benutzt der Porsche eigentlich irgendwann mal sein Gaspedal? ^^ 
Mit der Geschwindigkeit schaffe ich das auch mit meinem E30


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

Nicht nur einfacher zu machen, viel einfacher und besser einzustellen, was einem Rennteam schon einen vorteil den einspritzern gegenüber verschaffen kann, man kann den Motor besser an die jeweiligen gegebenheiten der Luft anpassen. Vergassermotor ist robuster und grad im Renneinsatz haltbarer, auserdem hast du ne spritersparniss im unterem Drehzahlbereich. Es gibt einige vorteile die im Renneinsatz noch von bedeutung sein können beim vergasser.

@Elementdrache nen E30 hat sehr wohl nen vergasser ! nen E30 mit M10 maschine die ersten bj 83er sind Vergasser maschinen, ebenso wie der erste M20B20 wie er zb im E21 verbaut wurde gibts als vergasser Motor auch im E30. 
Und die 2.7er umbauten die gerne gemacht werden im E30 werden ebenfalls im Renneinsatz meist mit vergassern versehen. Ich weis sehr wohl was ich da rede weil der E30 meine leidenschaft ist und ich mit nen paar kollegen zusammen eben genau solche umbauten mache  

Auserdem der vergleich zwischen Porsche und E30 sollte nen ganz anderer sein, klar sind die nicht zu vergleichen, aber der E30 mit vergasser ist eben nicht sooo schlecht das der Porsche ohne probleme trotz 150PS mehr leistung weg kommt. Damit wollt ich sagen leistung allein ist nicht alles.


Nen 2.7er umbau hat ca 220PS Maximal, auserdem ist der herr mit seinem Auto in E30 kreisen bekannt  
Was das geschwindigkeitsgefühl angeht, sollte klar sein das die auf Videos nicht so rüberkommt schon garnicht auf ner rennstrecke weil viele bezugspunkte fehlen wie vorbeirauschende pfosten und schilder. Die fahren dort im Renneinsatz und gurken nicht über die strecke. 

PS : Was hast den für nen E30 wenn denkst das du das auch hinbekommst


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2009)

Ach - die alten Kisten gibts auch noch... Naja - so alt ist meiner dann doch nicht. 

Ich denke mal, dass die ganzen Kurven das Problem sind, irgendwie kommt der Porsche da nicht weg - ich habe aber auch das Gefühl, dass er nicht wirklich das Gaspedal runtertritt. 
(manch andere Videos sehen da krasser aus)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJHslAHsyNs ich finde das sieht wesentlich schneller aus. Macht vielleicht auch die Kameraperspektive.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2ouqYW1_g&feature=related - schicker Pixelbrei ^^

Mich würde mal die Drehmomentkurven der beiden Motoren interessieren.


Meine Behauptung bzgl. vergaser bezog sich auch auf Alltag - also Emissionen, Verbrauch, Literleistung.
Das beim Rennsport Emissionen und in einem gewissen Rahmen der Verbrauch egal sind, ist klar. (Verbrauch zählt auch, aber es müssen keine 5 liter auf 100km sein, das meine ich)


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

Naja E30 ist E30 obs jetz nen VFL oder NFL ist, es gab sogar noch die aller ersten NFL´s mit nem Vergaser aber äuserst selten und auch nur 4Zylinder M10 Motoren. 
Trotzdem was hast den für einen ?  Also meiner is nen 87er NFL ehemals 320i, im moment aber verpackt und konserviert. 

Und naja die Kurven sind vorallem auch nen problem weil der E30 viel später bremsen muss, hat ja auch nich so viel gewicht ( nen Serien E30 hat seine 1140kg, die version hier wohl so um die 1000kg rum ) achja ich hab mich auch bisl vertahn die beiden ersten Videos sind vom gleichen Auto. 
Hier noch eins beim Porsche jagen 
YouTube - Hockenheimring onboard BMW E30 2.7l mit DCOE

Leistungskurve keine ahnung, irgendwo hatte er sie mal hochgeladen, vieleicht find ich die ja noch.


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2009)

Ich habe nen 320i, 2liter, 130PS, Baujahr 88
(ich werde da kaum hinterherkommen, das ist klar)

Laut wiki wurden die kleinen E30 mit Vergaser auch bis 87 gebaut - 316


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

Also nen M20B20 der hat aber nur 129PS als Katversion, mein E30 war ehemals ebenfalls nen 320I wie gesagt nur nen 87er Sport Edition ( M Fahrwerk, Is Lippe, Spoilerlippe hinten, Sportlenker, Shadowline, Alufelgen, anbauteile in wagenfarbe ) Der ist eh absolut kein vergleich, und glaub mir nen 2,7er umbau mit Weber Vergasern frisst genauso viel sprit wie der 320i, aber was der 2.7er mehr bringt is seeehr brachial anders kann man den unterschied zum 320i nich ausdrücken.


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2009)

Ach, das 1PS - das runde ich immer freizügig auf.  
Wenn man es genau nehmen will, hat der Motor garantiert auch keine 129PS mehr nach 21 Jahren.

Klar kann man das nicht vergleichen. der Umbau ist (in diesem Fall) ja zudem auch auf Renneinsatz getrimmt denke ich mal.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist das Getriebe usw. das gleiche? Denn wie du ja auch sagt, mit dem Getriebe kann man auch was "verhunzen". Natürlich zählt das, was am Rad ankommt.



Natürlich sind ausser dem Gesamtgewicht, dem ähnlichen CW Wert und der Optik kaum Parallelen vorhanden. Aber eben deshalb habe ich ja dieses Beispiel ausgewählt. Um zu zeigen das das maximalle Motordrehmoment nicht der Maßstab für schnelle oder langsame Autos ist und schon gar nichts über das Beschleunigungsvermögen aussagt.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Dann gibts noch das Massenträgheitsmoment, dass beim Diesel höher ist als beim Benziner.
> Diesel und Benziner sind da eh schlecht zu vergleichen. Und bei den von dir zitierten, wird das Maximum an ganz unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen erreicht - dann passt das schonmal gar nicht.



Das spielt in diesem Zusammenhang keine Rolle, es stand ja die These im Raum das für das Beschleunigen das Motordrehmoment verantwortlich wäre. Das ist so aber nicht richtig. Leistung setzt sich aus Drehmoment mal Drehzahl zusammen, insofern hilft ein Einzelwert für gar nichts. Beides zusammen, nämlich die Leistung sagt dann schon erheblich mehr aus.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn man 2 identische PKWs (außer Motordrehmoment/Leistung) hat müsste derjenige, der einen Motor hat, der insgesamt ein höheres Drehmoment aufbringen kann, schneller beschleunigen können. Wenn das Getriebe ein anderes ist, kann man das natürlich nicht einfach so sagen.


 
Das ist so leider auch nicht richtig. Da wie wir ja spätestens jetzt Wissen das Leistung ein Produkt aus Drehzahl und Drehmoment ist. Könnte auch das Fahrzeug schneller beschleunigen welches höher drehen kann, da dann mehr Leistung am Rad anliegt. Insofern, wie schon erwähnt, ist das Drehmoment nicht der Indikator für gutes oder schlechtes Beschleunigungsvermögen. Vielmehr sagt die Drehmomentkurve aus welchen Charakter ein Motor hat. Und die Leistung ist das primäre Kriterium für gutes und schlechtes Beschleunigen insofern die Rahmenbedingungen vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

*lach*nein das hat der sicher nicht aber du bist wenigst einer der wenigen E30 fahrer die das auch berücksichtigen das ihr motor 21 jahre alt is  Ich kenn viele grad leuts mit nem 320i die denken sie hätten die Rennmaschine überhaupt. Aber ey der E30 ist sehr easy fürn Motorumbau, nen umbau auf nen 2.5er kost nichmal die Welt und ma kanns übers wochenende in der Garage selbst machen  Nen 3.5er umbau ist aber auch nicht unwessentlich teurer als nen 2.5er umbau, nur muss man viel selbst bauen oder bekommt die teile nur sehr selten ( z.b Motorlager und Kardanwelle die müssen extra angepasst sein und gibts so nicht von der Stange zu kaufen )  

Und jep dem sein umbau ist nen umbau für die Rennstrecke, auch wenn nich ganz fürn Renneinsatz aber als spassauto um über den Ring zu heizen, sowas ähnliches hab ich mit meinem auch vor wenns kein 3.5er umbau wird *g*


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Könnte auch das Fahrzeug schneller beschleunigen welches höher drehen kann, da dann mehr Leistung am Rad anliegt.



Darum meinte ich ja identische Rahmenbedingungen. Das Drehzahlband muss auch gleich sein.
Das gleiche Vergleichproblem hast du aber auch bei der Leistung. ob ein Auto mit 130PS bei 5500rpm oder eins mit 140PS bei 6000rpm schneller beschleunigt ist auch nicht pauschal beantwortbar. (Die Werte sind hergegriffen. Ab einem bestimmten Leistungsunterschied kann man das bestimmt sagen.)


@dfence: weist du zufällig aus welchen Material die E30 Sitze sind? Der Stoff vom Fahrersitz ist aufgerissen und ich kann mich noch nicht ganz damit anfreunden Polyester-Sitzbezüge zu kaufen. Es gibt aber kaum was anderes. (Beziehen lassen ist mir zu teuer)


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Darum meinte ich ja identische Rahmenbedingungen. Das Drehzahlband muss auch gleich sein.



Du bist mir ja ein Scherzkecks, du schreibst das die Leistung unterschiedlich sein darf aber die Drehzahl nicht. Wenn du einer der beiden Leistungsfaktoren limitierst dann kann ja nur noch der andere Faktor ausschlaggebend sein.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das gleiche Vergleichproblem hast du aber auch bei der Leistung. ob ein Auto mit 130PS bei 5500rpm oder eins mit 140PS bei 6000rpm schneller beschleunigt ist auch nicht pauschal beantwortbar. (Die Werte sind hergegriffen. Ab einem bestimmten Leistungsunterschied kann man das bestimmt sagen.)



Machen wirs einfach. Zwei Autos einmal 520 Nm, einmal 400 Nm. Wenn nun das Motordrehmoment ein Indiz für Beschleunigungsvermögen wäre, dann wäre es doch jetzt klar was rauskommen MUSS? Aber das eine wäre z.B. ein 330d, das Andere ein 335i. lezterer hat 306 zu 245 PS. Ohh was fällt da auf, die höhere Leistung führt primär zur besseren Beschleunigung.
Oder eine andere Variante, 500 Nm bei einem 1,5 Tonnen PKW führt das Pi mal Daumen zu welchen Werten? Richtig kann man nicht einmal Ansatzweise davon ablesen. Wenn ich dir sage wir reden hier von einem 300 PS Wagen, dann kannst du relativ gut abschätzen wie gut er geht.

Also abschliessend können wir festhalten das das Motordrehmoment ein denkbar schlechter Indikator für Beschleunigungsvermögen ist. 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit aussagen.


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2009)

hmm, stimmt eigentlich. der 330d ist 0,5s langsamer auf 100km/h. Wobei man aufgrund des Leistungsunterschieds eher einen noch größeren Unterschied erwarten würde. Der 325i mit 218PS braucht nochmal 0,6 sekunden länger. Der 330i mit 272PS braucht genauso lange wie der 330d. 27Ps mehr, aber 200Nm weniger (aber im nicht deckungsgleichen drehzahlband)

Hier spielt dann aber auch wieder das Getriebe rein (schafft der Diesel es im 2. Gang auf 100? der Benziner vermutlich schon). Und der Diesel dreht natürlich auch langsamer hoch. Das dürfte sich bemerkbar machen.

Interessant wäre mal ein vergleich untereinander. also Diesel-Diesel und Benziner-Benziner.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. August 2009)

@Elementdrache Was für nen stoff das genau ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich weis nur den gibts als Meterware beim BMW Ersatzteilhändler zu kaufen, gab ja auch einige verschiedene ausfürungen, z.b die Editons hatten andere bezüge. Allerdings, kauf dir doch einfach nen Sitz gebraucht, kost ja nicht die welt, und bei uns im E30 forum werden auch alle wochen mal welche angeboten. 
Z.b hier für 10€ Sitze braun (Havanna) - E30-Talk 

@ITpassion-de so nach und nach vermute ich du hast mich einfach komplett falsch verstanden oder wolltest mich falsch verstehen, es ist ja wohl absolut logisch das nen wagen der 150ps und 190nm langsamer ist als nen wagen mit 170ps und 222nm drehmoment. 

Auserdem vergleichst du nach wie vor Äppfel mit Birnen, du kannst einfach kein Diesel mit Benziner vergleichen, nen 330D hat ne ganz andere Motorcharakerstik wie nen 335I *kopfschüttel* 

Vergleichen wir einfach mal nen E30 320I mit 164nm und 129PS gegen einen E30 325e mit 230nm bei 129ps beides benziner. Und hier eine direkte auffälligkeit 
Der 325e von 0-100Km/h 9.3s Topspeed von 195km/h
Der 320I  von 0-100km/h 9.8s  Topspeed von 200km/h

Alle angaben sind direkt von BMW

PS: Drehmoment ist die Kraft die dich in den Sitz drückt beim Gasgeben, deswegen presst ja nen TDI auch so und man hat ein subjektives gefühl der schnelligkeit.


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2009)

Ich weiß zumindest noch genau, dass ein Prof immer meint, dass für den normalen Autofahrer für den Fahrspass ein hohes Drehoment viel entscheidender ist als hohe Leistung. Da man normalerweise nicht mal über 4000rpm dreht dürfte das auch stimmen. Wenn man im unteren Drehzahlbereich Vorschub haben will, kann man das ja eigentlich nur über das Drehmoment erzeugen, woher sonst?


Das Problem bei gebrauchten Sitzen ist ja, dass man nicht weiß wie haltbar der Stoff noch ist. Wenn man da mit einer Tasche hinterhakt reist das ja eventuell auch gleich wieder.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Auserdem vergleichst du nach wie vor Äppfel mit Birnen, du kannst einfach kein Diesel mit Benziner vergleichen, nen 330D hat ne ganz andere Motorcharakerstik wie nen 335I *kopfschüttel*
> PS: Drehmoment ist die Kraft die dich in den Sitz drückt beim Gasgeben, deswegen presst ja nen TDI auch so und man hat ein subjektives gefühl der schnelligkeit.



Und hier beginnt der Denkfehler. Es gibt kein Dieseldrehmoment, Ottodrehmoment, E-Drehmoment, Pedaldrehmoment, usw... .
Drehmoment ist Drehmoment ist Drehmoment.

Es ist richtig das der subjektive Eindruck bei einem ruppigen Turbodiesel wesentlich stärker WIRKT als bei einem seidenwichem Ottomotor. Aber das ändert nichts an den Fakten. Vor allen Dingen ist es für die Messwerte vollkommen Latte wie stark du dich beschleunigt fühlst.

Und deshalb bleibt es so: Drehmoment ist kein guter Indikator für Beschleunigungsvermögen, Leistung hingegen schon.


----------



## Klutten (12. August 2009)

Wo hier gerade so viele Rennvideos gepostet werden, kann ich ja mal unsere letzte Onboard-Runde ins Spiel bringen. Leider verzerrt das Mikro sehr, denn der Golf hat sonst einen bärigen Klang.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfvddYgd31o

Wer etwas Zeit hat, der kann sich auch das alte Video reinziehen - da gibts ne Gänsehaut beim Motorsound. ^^ 
Schaltdrehzahl ~8300-8600
Den Klang hört man hier besser!!!​


----------



## Stormbringer (13. August 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und hier beginnt der Denkfehler. Es gibt kein Dieseldrehmoment, Ottodrehmoment, E-Drehmoment, Pedaldrehmoment, usw... .
> Drehmoment ist Drehmoment ist Drehmoment.
> 
> Es ist richtig das der subjektive Eindruck bei einem ruppigen Turbodiesel wesentlich stärker WIRKT als bei einem seidenwichem Ottomotor. Aber das ändert nichts an den Fakten. Vor allen Dingen ist es für die Messwerte vollkommen Latte wie stark du dich beschleunigt fühlst.
> ...




halten wir doch einfach fest... man kann von leistung und drehmoment niemals zuwenig haben und beides sollte halbwegs ausgeglichen zusammenpassen... bevor ihr euch weiter irgendwelche sachen an den kopf werft und der eine den anderen nicht verstehen will.


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

der grüne bmw (z4 coupe) is ja mal geil und auch nicht langsam unterwegs


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. August 2009)

Welcher sich auch gut iner grünen Hölle macht ist der Audi R8  V10!


----------



## Zoon (14. August 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass es bei nem Saugmotor deutlich mehr ausmacht, wenn die Ansaugluft kalt ist, da diese beim Turbo eh stark erwärmt wird.



Rate mal wozu bei Turbomotoren der Ladeluftkühler da ist, bei heißem Wetter ist bei meinem 320d bei 200 Sense, bei kalten Wetter rennt der locker über die Werksangabe (213 kmh) ... fetsgestellt bei gleichem Autobahnstück.

Und die Lufttemperatur macht schon was aus wie gut der LLK kühlt - bei den  für mich mittlerweile legendären Exvitermini Videos wurde bei dem 1000 PS Skyline der LLK während der Dynoruns auch unter Trockeneis gelegt!



8800 GT schrieb:


> Ab 3500 Touren hochzuschalten halte ich für unsinnig, da ist er deutlich langsamer.



Glaub mir ich habe den gleichen Motor, über 3500 rpm lässt der Spürbar nach - probiers aus ...

@ Klutten hübsches Video - klingt auch trotdem noch gut  ist das ein 2 Liter 16V?


----------



## ole88 (14. August 2009)

jup kalte luft die direkt ohne umwege in den motor gelangt macht sehr viel aus, hab das schon oft festgestellt wenn ich den ansaugweg verändert habe meist wird die luft aus dem radkasten angesaugt oder irgendwo von ganz unten, sobald der rüssel in den fahrtwind zeigt merkt man meist so ab 60km/h eine kleine steigerung spricht eher an aufs gasgeben, war zumindest bei meinem peugeot406 und A3 so


----------



## Fabian (14. August 2009)

@Klutten: Der hat wirklich nen Bären sound
Was bringt der denn von der Leistung und vom Gewicht her auf die Schippe?


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> hübsches Video - klingt auch trotdem noch gut  ist das ein 2 Liter 16V?


Ja, ist ein 2-Liter-Motor da der Wagen mal in der SP3 lief. 



Fabian schrieb:


> Der hat wirklich nen Bären sound
> Was bringt der denn von der Leistung und vom Gewicht her auf die Schippe?


Die Leistung liegt etwa bei 270 PS und das Gewicht ist per Reglement auf 1030 oder 1050 kg festgelegt. Ich weiß es aber gerade nicht genau.


----------



## maiggoh (17. August 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Rate mal wozu bei Turbomotoren der Ladeluftkühler da ist, bei heißem Wetter ist bei meinem 320d bei 200 Sense, bei kalten Wetter rennt der locker über die Werksangabe (213 kmh) ... fetsgestellt bei gleichem Autobahnstück.
> 
> Und die Lufttemperatur macht schon was aus wie gut der LLK kühlt - bei den  für mich mittlerweile legendären Exvitermini Videos wurde bei dem 1000 PS Skyline der LLK während der Dynoruns auch unter Trockeneis gelegt!



Natürlich weiß ich wozu der LLK da is, ich meine nur, wenn sich die Außentemp. z.B. um 10K erhöht, kommt das beim Saugmotor auch als 10K mehr an. Beim Turbo zwar auch aber die Luft ist da ohnehin viel heißer, sodass die 10K mehr da nicht so viel ausmachen.


----------



## da_Fiesel (17. August 2009)

hab hier was gefunden  oh man 2200PS das ist krank. Wer baut sich bitte 2 LKW-Turbolader in seine Karre?!

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/staerkstes-strassenauto-der-welt_917554.html

Allerdings frag ich mich, wie das Getriebe die Kräfte aus hält die da wirken. 2,6KN Drehmoment sind schon heftig. Seine Karosserie hat er ja anpassen müssen


----------



## Mosed (17. August 2009)

Auch wenn dazu nichts dazu steht: Er hat da ja kein normales Getriebe drin. Sieht man schon am Schalthebel - es ist vermutlich ein sequentielles Getriebe. Vermutlich so eins, was in alle Dragster verbaut wird - schalten müssen die ja alle mal bei deren Beschleunigungen.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. August 2009)

YouTube - Red Victor 1 (Fifth Gear)

Hier sieht man Red Victor 1 in Action


----------



## da_Fiesel (17. August 2009)

@Elementardrache ja kann sein ich kenn mich mit autos nicht soooo dolle aus Hab hat nur mal gehört, das man bei der Entwicklung des Bugattis Probleme mit dem Getriebe gehabt haben soll, das soll denen des ein oder andre mal um die Ohren geflogen sein.

Ich will nich wissn was er für spritrechnung hat im monat aber ich denk er heimst bei den Rennen auch bisschen Geld ein. Ich glaub ich bau mein Audi A4 2.0 auch um


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. August 2009)

da_Fiesel schrieb:


> Ich will nich wissn was er für spritrechnung hat im monat aber ich denk er heimst bei den Rennen auch bisschen Geld ein. Ich glaub ich bau mein Audi A4 2.0 auch um



Naja wenn die Angaben der AB stimmen dann hat er einen stolzen Wirkungsgrad von 181%, sprich er hat das perpetuum Mobile erfunden .


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Wirkungsgrad von 181%?  
Schon mal nicht schlecht.
Fast wie der PC Tuner, der mit einer 9500GT 30.000 Punkte beim 3D Mark 06 schafft.


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2009)

Hier mal wegen Abgasturbolader und Kompressor:



			
				N.Beeckmann schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Verbrauchswerte kann ich nur sagen, dass man anhand der Motorverbrauchskennfelder erkennt, dass ein Kompressormotor im Teillastbereich einen sehr viel höheren spezif. Verbrauch aufweist als ein mittels Turbo aufgeladener Motor. Das hängt sicherlich damit zusammen, dass das Verhältnis zwischen benötigter Kompressorleistung und Motorgesamtleistung im Teillastbereich sehr hoch ist, während dieses Verhältnis mit steigender Last geringer wird.


----------



## Dj_Hellfire (19. August 2009)

Also hab nen kleinen Toyota MR 2 und einen Toyota Celica beide Bj.89 
aber lassen sich echt genial fahren...


----------



## Alex89 (19. August 2009)

Ich fahr meinen japanischen Flugzeugträger nun seit Januar diesen Jahres.
Es ist ein Mitsubishi Colt CJ0 BJ 1999. Hab meinem Auto vor 2 Wochen mal ein paar Streicheleinheiten gegönnt, sprich eine Lackaufbereitung machen lassen  
Vorbesitzerin war eine Oma, ich glaub die is nur durch Waschstrassen gefahrn und hats Auto immer in der Sonne stehen lassen, so sah zumindest der Lack aus 
Jetz ist er dank neuer Versiegelung bis auf die tieferen Kratzer wie neu 

Warum japanischer Flugzeugträger? Da ich Modellflieger bin und das Auto ein Japaner ist 

MfG Alex


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist nur leider etwas mehr als 30 Minuten von mir entfernt.
> Mein Favorit zum kauf ist ja der hier, allerdings werden die ersten 7 Jahre Versicherung+Steuer hart:
> Ferrari Mondial 3.2 Cabrio



Haben wir gestern abgeholt...
Mein Vater meinte es wäre doch kein Problem dass wir mit meinem Auto da hin fahren, er wäre auf dem Rückweg ja eh erst mal vorsichtig. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich musste vMax fahren um dran zu bleiben.

Versicherung ist wirklich kein Problem da die gewählte auch Youngtimer >20 in den Oldtimertarif auf nimmt(unter der Voraussetzung dass ich nicht mit dem Ding fahre *grml*). Die Vollkasko kostet weniger als die von unserem KA 2.0 mit maximalem Rabatt.

Die Steuer ist das schon etwas happiger da selbst Euro 1 nicht bestanden wird, aber immerhin rettet der relativ kleine Hubraum da noch was.

@Dj_Hellfire:
Die MR2 Serie find ich auch genial. Hat Toyota eigentlich schon was zum W4 verlauten lassen?


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2009)

den mr2 kann man schön herrichten aber mir gefällt er von der form nicht so wirklich, habe gestern einen geilen prelude gesehen, frauenauto weil lack war schwarz hat aber bunt geklitzert in der sonne, ein bodykit drangehabt der war auf den ersten blick nicht als prelude erkennbar aber echt schön verarbeitet und kein pfusch gemacht


----------



## Adrenalize (19. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Haben wir gestern abgeholt...
> Mein Vater meinte es wäre doch kein Problem dass wir mit meinem Auto da hin fahren, er wäre auf dem Rückweg ja eh erst mal vorsichtig. Das Ende vom Lied: Ich musste vMax fahren um dran zu bleiben.


Nette Sache! 

Allerdings versteh ich nicht, wie du dich ohne Detailfotos hier reintraust! 

Ist doch die super Sommerwoche jetzt gerade, perfekt zum Ferrari-Ablichten! 
Bitte bitte mit extra Sahne oben drauf, lass mich optisch teilhaben!


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2009)

Da mein Dad die nächsten Tage inkl. Wochenende keine Zeit hat ist der gerade eingetütet in der Garage.
Irgendwann mach ich aber bestimmt mal Fotos  .

Solang musst du dir vorstellen dass die Alus von dem hier eine Nummer kleiner sind:
1986 Ferrari Mondial 3.2 cabriolet white - photo 04L73283626739B


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2009)

vom stil her gefällt er mir nicht so ganz, sonst aber ein schönes auto


----------



## Knutowskie (20. August 2009)

Ich fahr einen Kia Shuma 2 Sound edition...

02er BJ
102 PS 
Klimaanlage 
und im winter ganz praktisch: eine Standheizung.... *yeah*

Das einzige was ich modifiziert habe: einen 400W Amp und eine ROlle von Crunch hinten rein, damit das SOUND nicht umsonst am auto klebt... achso das Radio is von JVC...

Schönes Ding, nur leider werd ich den bald verkaufen müssen, wegen studium....

Fotos? siehe google *g* außen sieht er ganz normal aus...


----------



## Stormbringer (20. August 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nette Sache!
> 
> Allerdings versteh ich nicht, wie du dich ohne Detailfotos hier reintraust!


ich finde auch dass das ein riesenskandal ist.


----------



## k-b (20. August 2009)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Ich fahr einen Kia Shuma 2 Sound edition...
> 
> 02er BJ
> 102 PS
> ...


Warum musst du n Auto wegen Studium verkaufen??


----------



## roadgecko (21. August 2009)

Das Bild ist zwar nicht sehr aussagekräftig, aber könnt ihr mir sagen, um was für einen Mercedes es sich handelt ?


----------



## Jeezy (21. August 2009)

ich denk mal ne alte C-Klasse http://www.n-tv.de/img/29/299980/Img_16_9_680_c-klasse1.jpg


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

baureihe is W201


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. August 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das Bild ist zwar nicht sehr aussagekräftig, aber könnt ihr mir sagen, um was für einen Mercedes es sich handelt ?



Sieht aus wie ne alte E-Klasse.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

c-klasse? wie kommst du auf den trichter?


----------



## Jeezy (21. August 2009)

der Kühlergrill aber es ist doch nen w201


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

ja aber denn gabs nur mit ner e-klasse.
@roadgecko, warum möchtest du das wissen war es ein benziner oder diesel? kombi oder limo? oder sogar etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## roadgecko (21. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja aber denn gabs nur mit ner e-klasse.
> @roadgecko, warum möchtest du das wissen war es ein benziner oder diesel? kombi oder limo? oder sogar etwas ganz anderes?



Nen kollege gehört das Auto auf dem Foto, aber er möchte mir nicht sagen was für einer es ist. Ich *nehme an*, das es ein Benziner ist und eher in richtig limo bzw. 2 türer geht wenns den überhaupt als 2er gibt.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

ok welches bj?  was für ein motortyp ist es denn, schätzungsweise ein M102 und ob es ein2/4 oder 4/4 ventiler ist, frag ihn mal, kann nur eine limo sein(4türer)


----------



## Stormbringer (27. August 2009)

schon die studie vom mini coupe gesehen?
Erste Wallpaper zum MINI Coupé Concept


----------



## k-b (27. August 2009)

einfach nur genial. Frag mich warum vorher noch niemand auf so ne Idee gekommen ist 

Sieht aus wie ein niedlicher Porsche - wegen den Lichtern 

Tausend mal besser als der normale Mini!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. August 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Tausend mal besser als der normale Mini!


 
Wahrscheinlich aber mit einem unverschämten Preis.


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2009)

Welche gebrauchte emphelt ihr eigentlich bis 5.000 € ?


----------



## Fast.Subaru (27. August 2009)

Genau der richtige Thread für mich. 

_-Verganene-_

1. Yamaha DT125 (Beispielbild), Totalschaden nach Unfall 
2. Subaru SVX (Beispielbild), Verkauft
3. Subaru XT (Beispielbild), Motorschaden & ab durchs Maisfeld 
4. Subaru Impreza GT (Beispielbild), Verkauft
5. Yamaha SZR 660 (Beispielbild), Totalschaden nach Unfall 

_-Aktuell-_

Subaru Impreza WRX STI S202 (Beispielbild), mein jetziges Spaßgerät 

_-Geplante & in Arbeit-_

1. Subaru Impreza WRX STI Mj2008 (Beispielbild), Komplett-Umbau seit ca. einem Jahr schon, soll mal die 500 PS Marke erreichen 
2. Yamaha R1 (Beispielbild), in Planung für nächstes Jahr erst 

_-Weitere-_

Da ich in nem Subaru-Autohaus Arbeite, noch andere Subaru Modelle (Dienstwagen).
Während der Ausbildung Auto's von VW/Audi/Seat (Dienstwagen).
Während dem Studium Porsche (Dienstwagen), bis ich keinen mehr bekommen hab  

Das wär's im großen und ganzen.

Mfg
Fast.Subaru


----------



## ole88 (27. August 2009)

sieht klasse aus, 
bmw3er, mitsubhisi galant


----------



## CeresPK (27. August 2009)

du hast nen S202 
Ich hoffe stilecht in Gelb 

wieso nur beispielbilder?
Ich würde einen der wenigen S202 hier in Dt gerne mal sehen 

mfg Ceres

edith berichtigt:
das ist aber kein S202 auf deinem Beispielbild


----------



## 1821984 (27. August 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Welche gebrauchte emphelt ihr eigentlich bis 5.000 € ?



Nimm nen Japaner! Die sehen zwar nicht schön aus aber sind sehr viel besser als nen Golf 3 oder du sparst noch etwas und holst dir ne kleine Kampfsau. 
Meine Schnalle hat sich nen Iiza Cupra für 6500 geholt. BJ 2001 und wenige 156PS.

Mein Vorteil dabei ist, dass wir das Auto sehr lange behalten werden und dann wenn kinder mal da sind, wird es mein Spassauto. 
Dann sollte da nen richtiger 1,8T rein und noch ein paar umbauten. Wenn dann son kleines Teile eben ca 280 PS hat, macht das Auto mal so richtig Laune


----------



## Fast.Subaru (27. August 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> du hast nen S202
> Ich hoffe stilecht in Gelb
> 
> wieso nur beispielbilder?
> ...


 

Hab leider keine Bilder von meinem auf der Arbeit gehabt, deshalb nur Beispielbilder. S202 ist leider nicht Stilecht in Gelb, is in WRC-Blau perl (02C). So hab ich ihn damals aus England geholt.

Pic gibts hier, steht er grad frisch poliert & geputzt auf der Arbeit.

Modelljahr 2002, Original Alufelgen gibts leider auch nicht mehr, bei einem "Einsatz" geschrottet. Hinten ist Stoßfänger & Heckflügel & Kofferaumdeckel vom Deutschen STI-Modell montiert (war n Einschlag in die Leitplanken , manchmal geht Driften leider Schief, aber jetzt kann ich's ).

Rumpfmotor & Turbolader & Kupplung ist allerdings auch nicht mehr S202, n bischen mehr wie S202.


----------



## CeresPK (27. August 2009)

da wäre jetzt nur noch das STI-Logo (im Grill) welches ich noch etwas komisch finde (da es ja beim S202 ein S202 Logo gibt ) aber ansonsten 
Also haben wir schon 2 Sachen gemein Subaru Impreza Bugeye und reparierter Heckeinschlag 
nur bei mir wars nicht bei einem Missglückten Driftversuch sondern bei der Wöchentlichen Fahrt zur Berufsschule 

mfg Ceres

ähhmmm kennst du dieses hier ^^
www.subi-evo-treff.de


----------



## dot (27. August 2009)

Fast.Subaru schrieb:


> Genau der richtige Thread für mich.
> 
> _-Verganene-_
> 
> ...



Junge, lass es lieber!


----------



## da_Fiesel (27. August 2009)

villeicht könnt ihr mir helfen:

Mein Buder fährt nen Skoda Fabia 1 (nicht den Kombi) schwarz. Bj 12/03
1.4 MPI 68PS, 98Tkm. 

Seit neuem meint er, das im Bereich unter 50kmH ein leises schleifgeräusch auftritt. Es wird schnell lauter un wieder leiser, würd ichs mathematisch darstellen ungefähr wie ne SinusKurve die aber in richtung positiver y-achse soweit verschoben wurde, das der Wert nich ins Negative geht. 

hört sich ungf so an: chhhrrrrrchhhrrrrrchhhhrrrrchhhhhrrrr
Das Geräusch bleibt auch bei Leerlauf sowie bei getretener Kupplung.
Das Geräusch verschwindet aber sofort, sobald die Bremse nur minimal angetippt wird. Von daher denke ich, das es mit der Bremsanalge zu tun hat. 
Kann es sein das es einfach Dreck zwischen Bremsbacke und SCheibe ist?
Hab gestern ne Probefahrt gemacht und man hört es wen man 30-40 Kmh fährt schon deutlich. Schleifgeräusch wird auch schneller mit zunhemnder Geschwindigkeit.
mfg da_Fiesel


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2009)

Hört sich an wie nen Kiesel o.Ä. in der Bremse, das ist aber normalerweise nach ein paar Metern Rückwärts fahren wieder weg.


----------



## da_Fiesel (27. August 2009)

hm das komisch ist nur das es eben nicht weg geht. Radlager is es denk mal nich, das wäre eher ein Wummern..


----------



## Fast.Subaru (28. August 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Junge, lass es lieber!


 
Nix gibts, das wird weiterhin versucht, vieleicht hab ich mit ner R1 mehr Glück. 

Die DT hab ich absichtlich Vernichtet, war auch schon halb kaputt, hab ich mir damals billig Gebraucht gekauft, nur so für Feldwege & Wiese umackern.
Die SZR hat mir n Trekker die Vorfahrt genommen, beim Ausweichen weggerutscht, bin gottseidank am Traktor vorbeigerutscht, nur die Yamaha ist drunter gekommen.  War echt ne schöne Maschine, schön Handlich & Wendig.



> da wäre jetzt nur noch das STI-Logo (im Grill) welches ich noch etwas komisch finde (da es ja beim S202 ein S202 Logo gibt ) aber ansonsten
> Also haben wir schon 2 Sachen gemein Subaru Impreza Bugeye und reparierter Heckeinschlag
> nur bei mir wars nicht bei einem Missglückten Driftversuch sondern bei der Wöchentlichen Fahrt zur Berufsschule
> 
> ...


 
Den Heckeinschlag von deinem silbernen Impreza hab ich schon in deinen Profilfoto's gesehn, armer Subbi. Das mit dem Logo hab ich mich auch bei Abholung vom S202 gefragt, war keins dran, aber an der Stelle sind ist im Grill die Farbe etwas abgescheuert, deshalb vermute ich mal hat irgendjemand runter oder is geklaut worden. Isser wenigstens noch 20 Gramm leichter. 
Die Seite kenn ich, les ich immer unangemeldet n paar Beiträge wenn ich irgendwas suche.


----------



## Mosed (28. August 2009)

Es kann auch sein, dass der Stein eingeklemmt ist. Einfach mal mit ner Lampe schauen, ob ihr was seht. Eventuell hinter der großen Abdeckung der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Tom3004 (30. August 2009)

Was sind eure Lieblingsautos ? 
Also mal angenommen ihr dürftet euch 2 Autos aussuchen...welche würdet ihr nehmen ? 
Ich würde einen Audi Q7 und einen Aston Martin nehmen


----------



## k-b (30. August 2009)

q7?  so n mittelklasseuato würd ich net als lieblingsauto nennen wenn es net ums geld geht..

Auf jedne Fall einen Ferrari, evtl. den neuen. Finde ich einfach ästhetisch am ansprechendsten


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

mazda rx8 Nissan gt-r


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2009)

Ne 57er Corvette und eine AC Cobra.


----------



## Fransen (30. August 2009)

Audi TT-RS, gestern eine Runde mit ihm  gedreht und seitdem hin weg von der Kiste.
>danach kommt der Golf V GTI.
Der R8 V10 war dagegen nur eine Randerscheinung.


----------



## 1821984 (30. August 2009)

Nen Gallardo Spider in Gelb und nen neuen RS6 Avant.
Halt einen zum Prügeln und den anderen zum Einkaufen.


----------



## da_Fiesel (30. August 2009)

Chevell SS, oder nen 69er GTO  
der 67er Shelby hat auch was. Wah ich lieb einfach die alten amerikanischen Muscle-Cars


----------



## roadgecko (30. August 2009)

BMW M6 oder RUF RT12 und für Sonntags ein Audi A8


----------



## dot (30. August 2009)

Skyline GT-R R34 + Lambo Reventon


----------



## gotcha43 (30. August 2009)

Es gibt nichts über einem Aston Martin DBS...


----------



## Fransen (30. August 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Audi TT-RS, gestern eine Runde mit ihm  gedreht und seitdem hin weg von der Kiste.
> >danach kommt der Golf V GTI.



Ach, du Sch*** ich hab' ganz den GT3 bzw. GT3 RS vergessen, mein absolutes Lieblingsauto.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. August 2009)

Koenigsegg CCXR (Edition)
Wenn ich mir eins aussuchen könnte, würde ich aber
einen Porsche Cayman nehmen und den von 9ff so tunen lassen,
das er nur mit Bioethanol fährt, so ist er schneller als der Carrera GT()
und man kommt mit ihm in deutsche Großstädte.


----------



## CeresPK (30. August 2009)

Subaru Impreza WRX STI MY2001 Prodrive
Aston Martin DBS

mfg


----------



## computertod (30. August 2009)

# Porsche 911 Turbo
# 67er Chevrolet Camaro SS
# und nen Porsche 911 GT3 RSR is auch nich schlecht


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. August 2009)

Mir würde schon ein schick kofiguriertes 650er Cabrio und ein Aston Martin V8 Vantage genügen  .


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. August 2009)

So Dienstag beginnt meine Ausbildung bei Mercedes Benz zu KFZ Mechatroniker Komunikationstechnik!


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

hey das sollen nur zwei autos sein also kommt halt bei mir noch ein M3 hurricane dazu.

na dann viel glück und have fun


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2009)

Kann mir wer sagen was eine elektrische Antenne braucht um raus zu fahren?
Also einmalig einen Impuls oder Dauerstrom?

Hintergrund:
Das Radio im Mondial musste weichen(war komplett hinüber) und ich durfte alle Kabel und LS-Anschlüsse von Hand verkrimpen und mit einem eben so bearbeiteten ISO-Adapter zusammen stecken.
Eigentlich sollte auch das Kabel von der el. Antenne richtig angeschlossen sein(alles andere funzt, also würde ich vertauschen mal ausschließen), allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das neue Radio selbiges überhaupt richtig gibt und wollte selbiges mal durch einen Schalter oder Taster(daher die Frage) simulieren.


----------



## ole88 (30. August 2009)

öhm ich weiß das es das gelbe ist allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das dein radio kann, das wo ich hier liegen hab da geht es, also es müsste eigentlich gehen und dauerstrom glaub ich auch bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Fast.Subaru (31. August 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Subaru Impreza WRX STI MY2001 Prodrive
> Aston Martin DBS
> 
> mfg


 
Irgendwie haben wir den gleichen Geschmack. Der DBS ist von der Karroserie-Form (nur außen) mein Traumauto. 

Hmmm, ne DBS-Karroserie auf nen STI-Unterbau,... grübel  . Wär ma n Versuch wert, jedenfalls dann was Einzigartiges.


----------



## CeresPK (31. August 2009)

uhh mit schönem Prodrive P2 Unterbau  

 
jaja STI verfeinert Subarus ja schon ganz schick aber Prodrive weiß irgendwie immer diese Autos noch nen Ticken schärfer zu machen 

mfg


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

was hastn für deinen wrxsti hingelegt?


----------



## maiggoh (31. August 2009)

@AMD64X2-User:
Morgen beginnt auch meine Ausbildung als KFZ-Mechatroniker, aber bei Alfa Romeo/Maserati.  (Autohaus BROHL - Ihr Partner für Alfa Romeo & Maserati - Home)
Viel Glück dir


----------



## roadgecko (31. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Kann mir wer sagen was eine elektrische Antenne braucht um raus zu fahren?
> Also einmalig einen Impuls oder Dauerstrom?*
> 
> Hintergrund:
> ...



Ich kann mit großer Sicherheit sagen, das die Antenne nur Strom beim ruasfahren brauch.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2009)

Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass das Ding eh "Selbstversorger" ist, die Frage ist nur wie sie geschaltet wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen was eine elektrische Antenne braucht um raus zu fahren?
> Also einmalig einen Impuls oder Dauerstrom?


Ich würd da 15 drauf geben.
Aber am Radio hast eigentlich 'nen Ausgang für die Antenne, der dafür eigentlich vorgesehen sein sollte...


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2009)

Wie gesagt:
Der Ausgang ist da, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der auch schaltet.


----------



## roadgecko (31. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass das Ding eh "Selbstversorger" ist, die Frage ist nur wie sie geschaltet wird.



Was meinst du mit "selbstversorger" ? Ich könnte morgen noch mal meinen Bruder fragen, wir hatten das Thema letzten bei nem 94er Astra.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2009)

Ich meine damit dass der Antennenmotor afaik eine eigene Verbindung zur Batterie hat und nur ein Signal zum laufen braucht.
Nur ob das jetzt "beweg dich"(=Impuls) oder "ein,ein,ein,ein..."(=Dauer) lautet weiß ich nicht.


----------



## dot (31. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich meine damit dass der Antennenmotor afaik eine eigene Verbindung zur Batterie hat und nur ein Signal zum laufen braucht.
> Nur ob das jetzt "beweg dich"(=Impuls) oder "ein,ein,ein,ein..."(=Dauer) lautet weiß ich nicht.



Ich meine den aktiven Sub an den Antennenausgang des Radios gehangen zu habe (-> Dauerspannung). Hm...


----------



## roadgecko (2. September 2009)

Die Antenne ist über das Zündschloß geschaltet. Wird dieses angeschaltet, bekommt die Antenne das Signal und fährt aus


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2009)

Habs vorhin gelöst:
Der gewählte Anschluss am Radio, genauso wie beim Auto, war schon richtig, ich hatte nur beim Crimpen etwas wenig Kontakt am Stecker mit dem Effekt dass nicht genug Strom an der Antenne an kam.

Geschaltet wird in der Tat mit dauerhaften 12V welche das Radio im Betrieb(egal ob Tuner oder sonst was) aus gibt.


----------



## 1821984 (2. September 2009)

deswegen fährt die Antenne ja auch immer aus, sobald das Radio angeschaltet wird. Egal obs nun an Dauerplus oder Zündungsplus steht. Das Radio schleift halt immer die 12VDC durch. Deswegen funktioniert das mit ner Endstufe auch gut. Würde ja doof sein, wenn die nur nen Kurzen impuls bekommt. Siehe Relaisschaltung. Kleiner Steuerstrom schaltet einen großen Arbeitsstrom. Ist bei einer Endstufe ziemlich einfach ersichtlich. Weil die kaum 30A oder so über ein 0,5qmm Kabel jagen. Das würde dann ganz schnell weg sein.
Wenn die Antenne dann auf anschlag läuft, schaltet der Motor anhand der Amperespitzen ab. Genau wie ein Überlastschutz. Das signal bleibt aber da. Sobalt die Spannung weg geht, fährt der Motor wieder ein anhand vom Kondensator (Stromspeicher) glaub ich.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2009)

Ganz so klein darf der Steuerstrom aber wohl auch nicht sein.
Der Prüfer hat nämlich auch bei der schlechten Klemme durchaus Strom angezeigt.

Zündplus kennt das Auto(zumindest im Radioschacht) eh nicht, da ist es schon ganz praktisch wenn das Radio selbst schaltet.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. September 2009)

mal so ne frage: Was haltet ihr vom Vorgängermodell des Civic Type R? der is ja schon rel. günstig zu haben.


----------



## ole88 (3. September 2009)

hmm sieht intressant aus, ist aber alles kompakt klasse und sowas würd ich persönlich nicht mehr kaufen aber ja wieso nicht ist auch ne gute tuning basis


----------



## 8800 GT (4. September 2009)

interessiert mich halt da ich in nem knappen halben Jahr meinen Führerschein habe und dann ein Auto will. Hat noch jemand ne Meinung?
Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Kauf dir ein Auto, mit dem du auch das Wochenende nach deiner Prüfung noch am Leben bist.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Auto, mit dem du auch das Wochenende nach deiner Prüfung noch am Leben bist.


du meinst, dass ich damit rasen würde??


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

lol, richtig und zerleg es nicht 4 wochen nach kauf, auch wenn du daran unschuldig bist


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> du meinst, dass ich damit rasen würde??


 
Ein Auto mit viel Leistung annimiert immer zum Schnell fahren, da führt kein Weg daran vorbei.
Kauf dir einen schicken kleinwagen, Fiesta, Polo oder Corsa, oder einen guten Japaner, aber keine Rennkiste, die viel Geld in Versicherung und Werkstatt kosten wird.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

dann wird man aber erst recht schnell fahren, also ich find man sollte ein auto haben wo genug reserven bietet auch für einen fahranfänger denn wenn er sich 10 mal überlegen muss schaff ich das zu überholen kann das sehr schnell eng werden. klar 200ps für einen anfänger ist krass viel aber 100 120 oder sowas in dem dreh sind total ok


----------



## Da_Frank (4. September 2009)

Als fahranfänger würd ich erstmal ein nicht so stakres Auto nehmen damit ich sicher werd, auch wenn man dafür das ein oder andere mal das überhohlen lassen sein muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Als Fahranfänger reichen 70 PS völlig.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

70ps? naja wenn du meinst, ich kenne viele die soviel ps haben aber dafür umso beschränkter unterwegs sind und meinen sie haben an ferrari, ich sehs nun mal so das man als anfänger erst recht schnell fährt wenn man wenig ps hat, zumindest hab ich das bei vielen gesehn, klar trifft nicht auf jeden zu.
also ich könnt mit 70ps nix anfangen, war schon mit 110 nicht zufrieden^^


----------



## 8800 GT (4. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als Fahranfänger reichen 70 PS völlig.


da bin ich aber anderer Meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> da bin ich aber anderer Meinung


 
Mein erstes Auto hatte 60 PS, mein jetziges 310.
Ich bin froh, dass ich bescheiden anfing, denn ich weiß ja, wie lange es dauern kann, wenn man mit 60 PS auf der Landstraße einen LKW überholen will.
In der Fahrschule hatte ich 70 PS gehabt, das halte ich für super, wenn man anfängt, es reicht zum guten mitschwimmen im Verkehr.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ja aber nicht für mehr, mein letztes hatte 150ps und naja hat schon was aber ohne turbo ist der a3 langweilig. naja ich freu mich schon auf übernächstes wochenende darf mit dem 7er von nem bekannten zum bodensee fahren, is zwar ein diesel aber der turbo diesel von bmw ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern


----------



## Da_Frank (4. September 2009)

Ich bin 16 und fang bald mit Führerschein an^^


----------



## Opheliac (4. September 2009)

Mein erstes TöffTöff war ein VW Corrado VR6 . Konnte es mir nicht aussuchen war ein Geschenk. War aber für mich ein gutes Anfängerauto.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

150 PS sind völlig OK, immerhin werden die Autos auch ständig schwerer.
Der C-Max meiner Frau hat 147 PS und die finde ich jetzt nicht übertrieben.
Der Ford ist immerhin 140kg schwerer als meiner.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ey vw corrado vr 6 ist geil von wegen töff töff


----------



## Opheliac (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ey vw corrado vr 6 ist geil von wegen töff töff


 War schon was anderes als mein Audi jetzt.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ach audi ist zu perfekt klar kannst des net vergleichen


----------



## Opheliac (4. September 2009)

Denn konnt ich mir auch nicht aussuchen war auch Geschenkt. Ist aber nur vorübergehend bis der S6 fertig ist.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ja s6 hat was schönes auto das geilste ist aber immer noch der RS5 mein traumauto von audi, gibt noch andere aber von audi ist das der perfekte wagen


----------



## Opheliac (4. September 2009)

Ja stimmt. Brauchte halt ein größeres wegen der Hunde und ein Freund hatte noch nen s6 im Hoff stehen, bevor der vergammelt -3-2-1 ..Meins.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Ich finde meinen OPC super und wenns den nächsten gibt, dann hole ich mir auch den.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

lol opc soso welchen denn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Astra.
Ende des Jahres kommt der neue Astra raus, wenns die OPC Version gibt, werde ich mir einen kaufen.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

sehr schick, fand schon denn weißen opc nürburgring edition sowas von geil, will zwar nie mehr einen kompakten aber denn würd sogar ich mir holen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Ich finde Kompaktautos gut, da ich eh meist alleine oder nur zu zweit Fahren, brauche ich nicht mehr Auto und wenn wir mal Kinder haben, hat meine Frau ja einen Van.
Sie kriegt ja die Kinder, soll sie also zusehen, wie sie die wohin bekommt, in mein Auto kommt so ein Hosenscheißer nicht rein und versaut mir den schönen Autogeruch mit vollgeschissenen Windeln.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

haha ja der schöne neu geruch mmmm


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> haha ja der schöne neu geruch mmmm


 
Neuer Autogeruch sollte man nicht mit dem Ausgasen von Weichmachern verwechseln.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> mal so ne frage: Was haltet ihr vom Vorgängermodell des Civic Type R? der is ja schon rel. günstig zu haben.



Ich persönlich würde sowas nicht kaufen, da der Motor eine ziemliche Luftpumpe ist. Spirch der Großteil des Drehzahlbandes ist relativ Leistungsarm und erst auf die letzten paar Umdrehungen kommt dann was. D.h. in 90 % der Situtationen verwendest du nur einen ziemlich kleinen Bruchteil der angegebenen Leistung. Und eben sowas finde ich relativ uninteressant. Da würde ich mir eher (wenns günstig sein soll) einen alten Audi A3/ S3 oder was ähnliches holen, da dessen Turbomotor in fast allen Lebenslagen ordentlich Leistung abgibt.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. September 2009)

Da die meisten hier ja schon Führerschein haben... Könnt ihr mir wenn ich damit anfang tipps geben? Alles reinpauken, oder schwarz fahren? Massig Bögen ausfüllen? Alles was mir helfen könnte, den rosa Wisch (begleitetes Fahren)leichter zu bekommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Da die meisten hier ja schon Führerschein haben... Könnt ihr mir wenn ich damit anfang tipps geben? Alles reinpauken, oder schwarz fahren? Massig Bögen ausfüllen? Alles was mir helfen könnte, den rosa Wisch (begleitetes Fahren)leichter zu bekommen.



Schwarz fahren bringt gar nichts. Da man dann sowieso nicht "fahrschulmässig" fährt und bestenfalls noch als Bonus ein paar Jahre Fahrverbot bekommt.
Wenn du es eilig hast dann mach in einem 14 Tage Kurs deinen Lappen und gut ist es.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

bögen ausfüllen alle machen am besten mehrmals, die fragen sind nicht mit logik beantwort bar stures auswendig lernen, ganz erhlich. hatte nur 2fehlerpunkte aber nur weil ich bei der frage gedacht habe, klingt komisch ist aber so.

dann würde ich wenn es geht fahren auf privatgelände machen, oder verkehrsübungsplatz wenn ihr einen in der nähe habt. dank meines dad´s hab ich das einparken blind gelernt^^

und am besten in der praxis prüfung immer doppelt schauen, und wenn dich einer auf der AB nicht auf die andere spur lässt warten bremsen oder was weiß ich aber immer defensiv, meine freundinn hat die praxis nicht geschafft weil das arschloch auf der rechten spur sie nicht rüber gelassen hat und sie dachte sie wär vorbei er war aber im toten winkel, naja passiert, schafft se es halt beim zweiten anlauf.

aber theorie, bögen lernen und am besten auswendig können. das beste schild ist immer noch der skifahrer der bergab fährt und dann die fragen dazu^^


----------



## 8800 GT (4. September 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde sowas nicht kaufen, da der Motor eine ziemliche Luftpumpe ist. Spirch der Großteil des Drehzahlbandes ist relativ Leistungsarm und erst auf die letzten paar Umdrehungen kommt dann was. D.h. in 90 % der Situtationen verwendest du nur einen ziemlich kleinen Bruchteil der angegebenen Leistung. Und eben sowas finde ich relativ uninteressant. Da würde ich mir eher (wenns günstig sein soll) einen alten Audi A3/ S3 oder was ähnliches holen, da dessen Turbomotor in fast allen Lebenslagen ordentlich Leistung abgibt.


gerade dieses Drehzahl band fasziniert mich ja. In der Stadt fährt er sicjh wie ein normaler Civic aber wenn man es garuf anlegt kann man ihn bis auf 8000 Touren drehen. So kann man sich entscheiden was man will.Die Steuern wären nich so das Problem, da meine Eltern mir nen Teil zahlen.
ICh wollte, wenn ich mir schon ein eigenes Auto kaufe, was sportliches schnelles haben. Ansonsten kann ich ja die A Klasse meiner Mutter oder den 5er meines VAters benutzen, dann lohnt es sich nicht, eine 50 PS Karre zu fahren.


----------



## Da_Frank (4. September 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schwarz fahren bringt gar nichts. Da man dann sowieso nicht "fahrschulmässig" fährt und bestenfalls noch als Bonus ein paar Jahre Fahrverbot bekommt.
> Wenn du es eilig hast dann mach in einem 14 Tage Kurs deinen Lappen und gut ist es.



Gibts den Kurs nur in den Ferien oder generell? Ist der dann schwerer?


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

schwerer nicht aber du bekommst alles auf einmal reingepaukt nun wenn du damit keine probleme hast why not.

Ich liebe auch ein drehorgel mit 8000und mehr siehe RX8 mein traumauto heute wieder eins gesehn aussen schwarz rot schwarzes leder innen mjam


----------



## Dustin91 (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> die fragen sind nicht mit logik beantwort bar stures auswendig lernen, ganz erhlich.


Das ist Schwachsinn, was du da schreibst.
Z.b. bei so Fragen, wenn Kinder am Straßenrand spielen, sagt mir der Verstand, dass ich langsam machen soll, und wachsam sein muss.
Das brauch ich nicht stur auswendig zu lernen, das sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand.Und wenn du sowas stur auswendig lernen musstest, hoffe ich, dass du ein gutes Gedächtnis hast

@Da_Frank:
So schwer ist das Fahren an sich nicht.
Nach der 1. Fahrstunde können die meisten schon das Fahrzeug bedienen.
Das Schwere ist, die ganzen Verkehrsregeln, etc... zu beachten.
Und das zu verinnerlichen braucht Zeit.
Ich hab jeden Bogen einmal daheim gemacht, und vor jeder Theoriestunde einen Bogen, war eigtl. somit nicht sehr zeitaufwendig, aber ich hatte dennoch 0 Fehlerpunkte. 0 Fehlerpunkte zu bekommen ist kein Hexenwerk,
glaubs mir


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

nö ist es nicht, denn bei den fragen darf man nicht denken, es ist doch einfacher die fragen auswendig zu lernen anstatt dann zu denken hm wie würde ich reagieren und dann vergisst man einen punkt dabei, und was einem der gesunde menschen verstand sagt während der prüfung kann auch schnell nach hinten losgehen wie ich bei anderen sehen durfte. nun ich bleib dabei was die prüfung angeht, und glaub mir ich fahr viel auto und da ist dies freilich anderst als in der fahrschule oder so


----------



## Dustin91 (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> nö ist es nicht, denn bei den fragen darf man nicht denken, es ist doch einfacher die fragen auswendig zu lernen anstatt dann zu denken hm wie würde ich reagieren und dann vergisst man einen punkt dabei, und was einem der gesunde menschen verstand sagt während der prüfung kann auch schnell nach hinten losgehen wie ich bei anderen sehen durfte. nun ich bleib dabei was die prüfung angeht, und glaub mir ich fahr viel auto und da ist dies freilich anderst als in der fahrschule oder so



Ja, du hast schon Recht,aber ALLES auswendig zu lernen, ist halt schon schwierig. Ich würde allen zukünftigen Prüflingen einfach empfehlen, die für sie beste Methode anzuwenden. Und das es in echt anders ist, weiß ich auch, ist ja nicht so, dass ich keinen Lappen hätte
Aber man merkt echt, wie man mehr und mehr ein schlechter Beifahrer wird, wenn man mal selbst nen Führerschein hat


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

schlecht im sinne von das ich kein beifahrer sein kann, meine mutter ist keine schaltung gewöhnt und momentan einen diesel schalter als firmenwagen und ich bekomm jedes mal ne krise weil sie total unterturig fährt und ich bald nimmer mitfahren darf weil ich immer sag du machst dies falsch oder jenes, und mein führerschein ist nun auch schon 3 jahre alt


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> gerade dieses Drehzahl band fasziniert mich ja. In der Stadt fährt er sicjh wie ein normaler Civic aber wenn man es garuf anlegt kann man ihn bis auf 8000 Touren drehen. So kann man sich entscheiden was man will.Die Steuern wären nich so das Problem, da meine Eltern mir nen Teil zahlen.



Drehzahl und ein frühes Drehmoment muss sich nicht ausschliessen. Aber ich persönlich finde es nicht so wahnsinnig prickelnd permanent ohne Leistung unterwegs zu sein. Deshalb würde ich (wenn es etwas kosten darf) auf entsprechenden Hubraum setzen oder moderne Aufladung. Selbst mein kleiner VW dreht bis 6.900 Upm hat aber schon bei 1.700 Upm 100% des max verfügbaren Drehmoments. So kann man entspannt niedertourig fahren aber bei Bedarf auch eben hoch drehen.
Ist übrigens auch spaßig wenn man am Wochenende unterwegs ist und eine Luftpumpe nach der anderen abzieht, bis die Dinger Leistung haben bin ich schon 2 Ampeln weiter  . Muss man aber nicht machen  .


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

och mit nem wankel sieht jedes andere auto in dem bereich sehr alt aus, während du schaltest bin ich noch am gas geben^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> och mit nem wankel sieht jedes andere auto in dem bereich sehr alt aus, während du schaltest bin ich noch am gas geben^^



Naja, nur das effektiv nicht wirklich viel Leistung bei rauskommt und man so von so gut wie allen Fahrzeugen in der selben Leistungsklasse abgekocht wird.

Das krasseste Negativergebniss für den RX8 sah ich bei D(SF) Motor wo der RX8 auf dem aktuellem Testkurs nur einen minimalsten Sekundenbruchteil vorm Scirocco lag, trotz 31 mehr PS, 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung, Hinterachsdifferential, Standardantrieb und der tollen Fähigkeit hoch zu drehen ohne dabei all zu viel zu leisten.

Deshalb wenn Drehorgel dann kein Hubraumzwerg. Positive Beispiele für Drehzahlmotoren gibt es z.B. bei BMW, ein M3 dreht auch Problemlos in den 8.000er Bereich und höher aber ist dennoch untenrum kein Blender.
Aber ein 4 Zylinder hat als sportliche Motorisierung eigentlich nur dann eine Berechtigung wenn man ihn aufläd, ansonsten wird es eher ein "Sportwagen" für Leute die ohnehin kein Auto sicher schnell bewegen können, da er mit viel Lärm Performance vorgaugelt die aber faktisch so gut wie nie vorhanden ist.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, wems Spaß macht dem sei es gegönnt. Ich freue mich dann immer wenn ich solche "Kandidaten" abledern darf  .


----------



## 8800 GT (4. September 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, nur das effektiv nicht wirklich viel Leistung bei rauskommt und man so von so gut wie allen Fahrzeugen in der selben Leistungsklasse abgekocht wird.
> 
> Das krasseste Negativergebniss für den RX8 sah ich bei D(SF) Motor wo der RX8 auf dem aktuellem Testkurs nur einen minimalsten Sekundenbruchteil vorm Scirocco lag, trotz 31 mehr PS, 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung, Hinterachsdifferential, Standardantrieb und der tollen Fähigkeit hoch zu drehen ohne dabei all zu viel zu leisten.
> 
> ...


der Civic ist in uter 7 sek auf 100, die Gänge sind so abgestuft dass wenn man bis 8000 drehen lässt der nächste bei 6000 weiter macht. Also wenn mans drauf anlegt ist dauerhaft Lestung da, und wenn man niedertourig fährt braucht er halt nich viel Sprit
Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiJ55ee1iNI&feature=related


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> der Civic ist in uter 7 sek auf 100, die Gänge sind so abgestuft dass wenn man bis 8000 drehen lässt der nächste bei 6000 weiter macht. Also wenn mans drauf anlegt ist dauerhaft Lestung da, und wenn man niedertourig fährt braucht er halt nich viel Sprit



Der eine Punkt der mich stört ist, will man ernsthaft mit um die 6.000 Touren durch die Gegend fahren nur weil man die teuerte bezahlte Motorleistung auch spüren möchte?
Und das Argument mit niedertourig gleich sparsam ist ein Feature welches man eigentlich jedem Motor zusprechen kann. Insofern ist das nicht wirklich was besonderes. Übrigens da tun sich direkteinspritzende Turbos eher besonders hervor.

Wenn der Civic nicht deutlich unter 200 PS hat beeindruckt mich das nicht im geringsten. Selbst mein gerne Zitierte kleiner VW wurde mit Werten zwischen 6,3 und 6,8 Sekunden in allen europäischen Magazinen getestet.
Und da reden wir noch nichteinmal von einem "Sportmodell". der R hat nochmal 65 PS mehr  .


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

deshalb täte ich meinem rx8 einen turbo verpassen, dann ist er nämlich unschlagbar, nun für mich bleibt es einfach der traumwagen


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2009)

dann Kauf dir nen RX7 der hat gleich Serienmäßig nen Biturbo und wiegt weniger 

zudem stell dir das ja nicht so einfach vor nen Turbo "mal einfach" nachzurüsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denn dafür musst du im Prinzip soviel am Motor verändern das du dir von dem investierten Geld gleich nen vernünftiges Auto hättest kaufen können!

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> deshalb täte ich meinem rx8 einen turbo verpassen, dann ist er nämlich unschlagbar, nun für mich bleibt es einfach der traumwagen



Ich persönlich bin kein großer Fan vom tunen, da ich eigentlich der Meinung bin das die Hersteller selbst fast noch mehr Ahnung vom Fahrzeugbau haben als irgendein Bastler zuhause oder eine 10 Mann Klitsche.
Aber nichts desto trotz, ich persönlich war ein wenig enttäuscht nach der Probefahrt im RX8, der Verbrauch war auch V8 Niveau (etwa gleich wie beim 650i Cabrio) und die Fahrleistungen eher unter dem E46 330i, trotz gleicher Motorleistung auf dem Papier. Und der 4,8 Liter V8 braucht vor allen Dingen keinen Liter Öl alle 1.000 km und liefert nebenbei auch noch über 130 PS mehr an Leistung, davon das der Wagen deutlich schwerer aber dennoch schneller ist fange ich erst gar nicht an.....  

Aber wie gesagt, wenn du viel Leistung möchtest brauchst du dein Auto nicht kaputt basteln, da man bis zu 1.001 PS auch von der Stange bekommt. Und die nicht nur für 5 Minuten oder bis zur nächsten Reparatur sondern unter allen erdenklichen Bedingungen, da die Hersteller alle Umweltbedingungen bei ihrer Entwicklung bedenken und selbstverständlich auch Fahrwerk und Bremse passend zum Motor abstimmen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> zudem stell dir das ja nicht so einfach vor nen Turbo "mal einfach" nachzurüsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung  .


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

hab ich das geld für einen veyron? 
ich halte nichts von basteln sondern ich lasse oder mache selbst wenn es geht, ich hasse atu verschandelte autos und würde deshalb immer auf eleganz und eben das es gut aussieht achten.

und der rx8 mit turbo ist nicht selten in japan wird er sogar so ausgeliefert nur nicht in europa. 

und ich fand denn verbrauch ganz ok 13l schaff ich auch mit nem rocco ohne probleme und der rex fährt auch mit 9l und schnittig er ist nun mal kein BAB auto sondern ist für landstrasen und kurven gebaut, da macht ihm so schnell keiner was vor, was straßenlage und fahrbarkeit angeht.

nun das musst du selbst wissen ich würd mein auto immer tunen, fängt schon beim auspuff an, ich brauch kein resonanzrohr damit ich den motor hör, ich mach den motor lieber so laut das ich ihn hör, allerdings niemal mit nem ofenrohr sondern die anlage muss zum wagen passen.

und wenn ich seh wo viele hersteller den ansaugschlauch verlegen und das meistens das auto die luft aus dem radkasten ansaugt dann ist das mehr als schwachsinn. 
beim a3 ist noch ein verwirbelungskasten dazwischen, totaler schwachsinn


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=v5YDqSnvpwo


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hab ich das geld für einen veyron?
> ich halte nichts von basteln sondern ich lasse oder mache selbst wenn es geht, ich hasse atu verschandelte autos und würde deshalb immer auf eleganz und eben das es gut aussieht achten.



Ich wusste nicht das du den RX8 auf Alltagstaugliche 1.001 PS tunen wolltest. Wäre wahrscheinlich unter dem Strich ncoh teuerer als ein fertiger Bugatti.



ole88 schrieb:


> und ich fand denn verbrauch ganz ok 13l schaff ich auch mit nem rocco ohne probleme und der rex fährt auch mit 9l und schnittig er ist nun mal kein BAB auto sondern ist für landstrasen und kurven gebaut, da macht ihm so schnell keiner was vor, was straßenlage und fahrbarkeit angeht.



Der RX8 hat einen Realverbrauch von etwa 15 bis 16 Liter. In der Verbauchsklasse sind 350 PS und mehr keine Seltenheit, insofern passen die Fixkosten nicht zum Gebotenem.
Und wenn du den RX8 mit einem 9er Schnitt (nicht Momentanverbrauch) fährst dann kannst du auch gleich zu irgendeiner 90 PS Rakete greifen.
Was die Handlingseigenschaften angeht, da machen selbst Fronttriebler auf Golfbasis gleiches möglich. Von wirklich sportlichen Autos fange ich lieber gar nicht erst an.



ole88 schrieb:


> nun das musst du selbst wissen ich würd mein auto immer tunen, fängt schon beim auspuff an, ich brauch kein resonanzrohr damit ich den motor hör, ich mach den motor lieber so laut das ich ihn hör, allerdings niemal mit nem ofenrohr sondern die anlage muss zum wagen passen.



Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe und es gleich "tunen" (umbauen) muss, dann habe ich definitiv die falsche Wahl getroffen.
Was die Lautstärke der Fahrzeugfe angeht, da fand ich damals sogar den TT ab Werk zu laut, wenn du mit dem Teil ein paar Stunden unterwegs bist dann geht der "Sound" nur noch auf die Nerven. So wie mein kleiner VW abgestimmt ist, ist es für mich die Grenze des erträglichem, in der Stadt macht er lustige Geräusche, auf der BAB geht es dann eigentlich. Wesentlich beeindruckender ist wenn der Sound eher Motorgemacht denn von einem Krawallrohr kommt. Ich vermisse meinen V8 immernoch, der hat super geklungen .


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2009)

^^ ich glaube nicht das du bei Zügiger Fahrweiße 13L Verbrauch bei nem Wankel schaffst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so eine Turboversion des RX8 ist günstiger hier her gebracht, umgerüstet und zugelassen als einen normalen RX8 auf Turbo umzubauen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ^^ ich glaube nicht das du bei Zügiger Fahrweiße 13L Verbrauch bei nem Wankel schaffst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowohl ich als auch mein damaliger Geschäftspartner kamen auf jeweils etwa 15,9 Liter. Schau dir mal die Testverbräuche der einschlägigen Magazine an, da fällst du aus allen Wolken  .



CeresPK schrieb:


> Und so eine Turboversion des RX8 ist günstiger hier her gebracht, umgerüstet und zugelassen als einen normalen RX8 auf Turbo umzubauen.



Wenn du ordentlich Turboleistung möchtest dann wäre ein gebrauchter 335i von BMW eine denkbare Option. Vor allen Dingen hat er mit seinen 306 PS einen Real-Verbrauch von um die 12 Liter und verursacht nicht ansatzweise die Fixkosten welche ein selbst importierter Wagen zu verursachen im Stande ist.

Wenn Geld und Wirtschaflichkeit vollkommen irrelevant ist, dann kannst du dir natülich besorgen/ basteln was dir gefällt.


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2009)

ahh nee der RX8 ist nicht meins.
Mir sind Japaner zwar sympatischer aber den 335 würde ich dem RX8 wahrscheinlich auch vorziehen,


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ich hab den Rex bei der Probe Fahrt geteerten und kam nicht über 13l nun wie man wissen sollte der Rex besitzt nen Chip der die Fahrweise speichert und denn Verbrauch anpasst sprich euer Vorgänger ist immer Vollgas oder die Kunden, nun ich würde auch den 335 nehmen. trotzdem irgendwann hol ich mir einen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich hab den Rex bei der Probe Fahrt geteerten und kam nicht über 13l nun wie man wissen sollte der Rex besitzt nen Chip der die Fahrweise speichert und denn Verbrauch anpasst sprich euer Vorgänger ist immer Vollgas oder die Kunden, nun ich würde auch den 335 nehmen. trotzdem irgendwann hol ich mir einen.



Wir haben 2 vollgetankte RX8 bekommen und zwei vollgetankte RX8 zurückgegeben, da war keine höhere Mathematik von Nöten um den Verbrauch zu errechnen.

Anbei einer von dutzenden Test zum Thema Verbrauch beim RX8: Vergleichstest offenbart Schwächen: BMW 330Ci gegen Mazda RX-8 (15,5 Liter Testverbrauch zu 11 Litern beim gleichstarken BMW).


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

glaub ich alles nur wie gesagt der Chip merkt sich Fahrweise wenn du zwei Tage spritsparend unterwegs bist und am dritten Tag den tretest kommst du auf einen niedriegeren Verbrauch als zwei Tage treten und ein Tag spritsparend  fahren.


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2009)

eigentlich ein wenig komisch oder?
das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen denn das Steuergerät verbessert ja dabei nicht die Aerodynamik oder das Gewicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn es wirklich den Verbrauch mindert dann nur mit einem entsprechenden Leistungsverlust
zudem ist ja eigentlich im allgemeinen bekannt das Wankler nicht gerade Sparsam mit Sprit (und Öl) umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ceres


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Drehkolbenmotoren verlieren recht viel Leistung bei der Umwandlung in die Vorwärtsbewegung, das scheint bei Hubkolbenmotoren besser zu gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2009)

Dafür kann man in einem Drehkolbenmotor wohl relativ gut Wasserstoff verbrennen, also vielleicht hören wir in Zukunft doch nochmal etwas mehr vom Wankel Prinzip.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Ich schreibe den Drehkolbenmotor auch nicht ab, der baut flacher als der Hubkolben und bietet Möglichkeiten für Elektroautos, wenn es darum geht, mal unterwegs die Batterien mittels eines Verbrennungsmotors wieder aufzuladen, wenn keine Steckdose in der Nähe ist.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

hehe ceresPK du denkst richtig, leistungsverlust macht sich insofern bemerkbar das er nicht mehr so direkt anspricht wenn du ne woche oder so spritsparend unterwegs bist, also somit kannst du auch lange strecken wenn du nicht unbedingt vollspeed fährst mit 9l fahren, der chip regelt das ganze, ist echt interessant hab mir das mal erklären lassen, der merkt sich einfach dein fahrverhalten und somit ist auch der benzin verbrauch anderst.

naja der ölverbrauch ist nun mal mittelmäßig da stimm ich zu aber was solls es ist nun mal ein wankel und für das auto nehm ich das in kauf

ach und in schweden finnland fährt ein rx8 wasserstoff wankel rum, sprich der wankel ist für diese art von verbrennung eigentlich perfekt geeignet


----------



## CeresPK (4. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich schreibe den Drehkolbenmotor auch nicht ab, *der baut flacher als der Hubkolben* und bietet Möglichkeiten für Elektroautos, wenn es darum geht, mal unterwegs die Batterien mittels eines Verbrennungsmotors wieder aufzuladen, wenn keine Steckdose in der Nähe ist.



Hehehe vergess Boxermotörchen nicht 

Aber das mit dem Wasserstoffbetrieb, beim Wankel, find ich ach top .
Also ich denke mal so schlecht ist der Renesis nicht aber es steht eben nicht jeder auf nen Wankel.

mfg


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

du sagst es ich steh nun mal auf wankel


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Hehehe vergess Boxermotörchen nicht


 
Ist aber auch ein Hubkolbenmotor, er ist zwar flacher als ein normaler, aber dafür länger, der Drehkolben nicht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. September 2009)

Der Drehkolbenmotor braucht aber auc mehr da er eine hörere Drehzahl beötigt um die Leistung bereit zu stellen die ein Hubkolbenmotor bei halber Drehzahl schafft!


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ja schon aber er ist einfach vom gewicht her leichter was auch schon mal benzinsparender ist


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. September 2009)

Dat stimmt auch! Also wenn ich schon die Sau schweren Mercedes Motoren sehe die ja nicht mal schön ruihg laufen dann isn ein Wankel schon besser!


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

hmm weiß nich wie schwer ein vergleichbarer motor ist und wieviel das einspart an benzintropfen?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. September 2009)

Bin grad zu faul wikipedia zu fragen! Eins weis ich sicher die Fiat Dieselmotoren laufen ruihger als die von Mercedes!


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

lol naja mercedes ist nun mal nicht das gelbe vom ei und nen diesel würde ich mir eh niemals kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Bin grad zu faul wikipedia zu fragen! Eins weis ich sicher die Fiat Dieselmotoren laufen ruihger als die von Mercedes!


 
Man müsste eher die Frage stellen, welcher Motor überhaupt lauter ist als ein Benz?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. September 2009)

Jep Mercedes is net gut besonders wenn du an die Elektrik must! Ich finde nen Diesel super! Ausser mir schenkt jemeand nen Dodge Challenger SRT 8!

@quanti: da haste recht! Ich arbeite zwar da aber kaufen würde ich mir nie einen!


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

lol, ne diesel ist meiner meinung nach mist nix persönlich nehmen aber ich mag diesel nicht, ist einfach nur mist, n geilen sound bekommst du damit nie zam selbst ein 6zylinder klingt nicht wie ein benziner und naja motor ist immer laut am tackern


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. September 2009)

Is geschmacksache aber mir gefällt ein 6 Zylinder Benziner auch besser als ein Diesel!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2009)

Diesel ist ein Abfallprodukt bei der Benzinherstellung, deshalb ist es auch günstiger.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ich bin mal gespannt wie sich ein 6zylinder turbo in nem 7er verhält, fahr zum bodensee und darf ans steuer, mal gespannt bin, hab nun scohn ne menge kisten durch


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. September 2009)

Diesel is was für die Einkaufswägen mit Motor mit denen Frauen meist rumfahren gut! Ansonsten nen schönen Turboaufgeladenen V6 Benziner und ab gehts! Guter sound inklusiver(aber net von Mercedes!)

BMW baut super Motoren und der Sound ist Spitze!


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

ne n guter 5zylinder und turbo dat isn geiler sound, und was möchtest du immer mit der stern marke?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. September 2009)

naja ich hol nen vergleich zu der Murcks marke! Audi is au net schlecht!


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

audi is mit dem 5zy turbo und fort mit dem focus rs geile autos gelungen, und alle mit nem geilen sound


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. September 2009)

Jep da stimme ich dir zu! Und der imo schönste Audi ist der Q5!


----------



## CeresPK (5. September 2009)

Boxermotoren haben nen tollen Sound


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

argh ne, RS5 dat is der schönste^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Jep Mercedes is net gut besonders wenn du an die Elektrik must! Ich finde nen Diesel super! Ausser mir schenkt jemeand nen Dodge Challenger SRT 8!



Das ist lustig, der Dodge Challenger baut komplett auf der alten Mercedes E-Klasse (W210 gebaut seit 1995) auf, ist sozusagen nur ein geschminkter Benz . Aber das dürftes du ja eigentlich wissen wenn du ihn schonmal gefahren bist....



ole88 schrieb:


> ja schon aber er ist einfach vom gewicht her leichter was auch schon mal benzinsparender ist



Aber nur von der Theorie her, die Praxis spricht genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## k-b (5. September 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Boxermotoren haben nen tollen Sound


Der Sound von Porsche kommt eher von der Luftkühlung. Die hatten ganz schön viel Händel den Sound zu behalten als sie auf Wasserkühlung umgestiegen sind^^ Der Sound kommt net unbedingt nur aus der Anordnung der Zylinder sondern noch von vielen anderen Faktoren


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

Meine Portion Adrenalin habe ich für heute weg. 

Ein grandioses Gefühl, wenn man bei 300 km/h den siebten Gang einlegt und das Auto einfach nicht aufhört zu beschleunigen. Ein Hoch auf den Münchner Flieger.


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Meine Portion Adrenalin habe ich für heute weg.
> 
> Ein grandioses Gefühl, wenn man bei 300 km/h den siebten Gang einlegt und das Auto einfach nicht aufhört zu beschleunigen. Ein Hoch auf den *Münchner Flieger*.



namens...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein grandioses Gefühl, wenn man bei 300 km/h den siebten Gang einlegt und das Auto einfach nicht aufhört zu beschleunigen. Ein Hoch auf den Münchner Flieger.


 
Es ist ein noch besseres Gefühl, wenn das Flugzeug, in dem man gerade sitzt, plötzlich absackt und innerhalb von einer Minute 1500 Meter an Höhe verliert.


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

münchner flieger? kann eigentlich nur was mit einem M vorne dran sein


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> münchner flieger? kann eigentlich nur was mit einem M vorne dran sein



Mh ein M6 ?!?!


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

X6 m ^^


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mh ein M6 ?!?!



Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte.


 
Der ist dann aber nicht mehr original.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

Doch, der hat das Drivers-Package und ist dadurch nicht mehr abgeregelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Doch, der hat das Drivers-Package und ist dadurch nicht mehr abgeregelt.


 
Aha, für sowas kassieren die Hersteller ja richtig Knete, obwohl sie nur bei einer Software einen Haken entfernen.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

So kann man es auch nennen. Auf jeden Fall eine lohnende Investition bei dem Flieger. Eingetragen ist er dadurch mit 305 km/h ...laut GPS läuft er aber knapp 321 km/h. Herrlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> So kann man es auch nennen. Auf jeden Fall eine lohnende Investition bei dem Flieger. Eingetragen ist er dadurch mit 305 km/h ...laut GPS läuft er aber knapp 321 km/h. Herrlich.


 
Laut GPS läuft meiner auch mit 303, aber tatsächlich sinds wohl eher 280, oder so.


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

ja wenn der 5er meines dad´s offen wär würde der wohl auch so um die 300 rennen, leider hat er das nicht machen lassen, grummel, aber auch 250 sind ein hochgenuss.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

Geschwindigkeitsmessung ist der große Pluspunkt von GPS. Aufgrund der exakten Positionsbestimmung von < 3 m ist GPS genauer als jedes lokale Messgerät. Sofern du ein Gerät besitzt, welches eine Abtastrate um 1 s hat, kannst du eine gute Messung durchführen. 

Berühmtberüchtigte Scheiben-Navis schaffen das oft nicht, der Boardcomputer im Fahrzeug aber sehr wohl. Nicht umsonst nutzen wir mittlerweile die Daten aus den Steuergeräten zur Unfallrekonstruktion. Die sind unbestechlich. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Ich habs mit dem Navi vom Bekannten mal probiert, mit meinem eigenen noch nicht.

In letzter Zeit fahre ich nicht mehr so schnell.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

Unsere Autobahnen sind auch so voll, dass man diese Momente nur noch höchst selten erleben darf.


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, auf dem weg bayreuth singen sind wirklich sooo viele baustellen das ist zum kotzen auf gut deutsch, da reichen auch 180km/h reisegeschwindigkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Unsere Autobahnen sind auch so voll, dass man diese Momente nur noch höchst selten erleben darf.


 
Eben und im Augenblick habe ich nicht die Zeit, morgens mal früh aufzustehen und die Bahn zu testen, auch wenn die von Kiel bis zum Autobahndreieck Neumünster recht leer ist.
Aber leider auch etwas uneben.
Bei 150 merkt man das nicht, aber bei 250 drückt es in den Bandscheiben.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

Wäre heute nicht der M6 dazwischen gekommen, wäre ich auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen um 5 Uhr aufzustehen. Um 6 Uhr ging es dann los nach D-Dorf  ...schließlich ist ja Wochenende ...aber für so was kann man natürlich mal eine Ausnahme machen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. September 2009)

> Das ist lustig, der Dodge Challenger baut komplett auf der alten Mercedes E-Klasse (W210 gebaut seit 1995) auf, ist sozusagen nur ein geschminkter Benz . Aber das dürftes du ja eigentlich wissen wenn du ihn schonmal gefahren bist....



Mit dem kleinen unterschied, dass der nen richtigen Motor drin hat! Und net son unruihger Benzmotor! Und ja er baut auf der rostenden W210 auf! was eig schade ist da er vom Design her sehr schön ist!


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> So kann man es auch nennen. Auf jeden Fall eine lohnende Investition bei dem Flieger. Eingetragen ist er dadurch mit 305 km/h ...laut GPS läuft er aber knapp 321 km/h. Herrlich.



Ich meine die 305 km/h sind immernoch nicht 100 % alles was der kann. Ich glaube 330 fährt der wenn der ganz offen ist (was BMW dann aber nicht mehr macht). Der hier soll angeblich 332 km/h fahren. Aber keine ahnung ob das alles original ist.

Naja 305 (bzw. 321) reicht dicke


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

Jeder Wagen läuft anders. Der letzte offene M6 fuhr 328 km/h und dieser jetzt 321 km/h. Laut BMW soll er inoffiziell 335 km/h laufen. Da es aber in Deutschland kaum möglich ist eine Straßenzulassung bei >305 km/h zu bekommen, beschränkt sich der Hersteller wohl auf diese Geschwindigkeit als eingetragene Größe.

Ganz ausgefahren habe ich den Wecker auch nicht, denn stellenweise war die Straße etwas feucht. Übertreiben muss man es ja nicht, denn bei dem Tempo verweigert sicher jeder Schutzengel die Arbeit. ^^


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jeder Wagen läuft anders. Der letzte offene M6 fuhr 328 km/h und dieser jetzt 321 km/h. Laut BMW soll er inoffiziell 335 km/h laufen. Da es aber in Deutschland kaum möglich ist eine Straßenzulassung bei >305 km/h zu bekommen, beschränkt sich der Hersteller wohl auf diese Geschwindigkeit als eingetragene Größe.
> 
> Ganz ausgefahren habe ich den Wecker auch nicht, denn stellenweise war die Straße etwas feucht. Übertreiben muss man es ja nicht, denn bei dem Tempo verweigert sicher jeder Schutzengel die Arbeit. ^^



eben


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich meine die 305 km/h sind immernoch nicht 100 % alles was der kann. Ich glaube 330 fährt der wenn der ganz offen ist (was BMW dann aber nicht mehr macht). Der hier soll angeblich 332 km/h fahren. Aber keine ahnung ob das alles original ist.
> 
> Naja 305 (bzw. 321) reicht dicke


 
Na ja, das liegt auch ein wenig an dem Getriebe und der Achsübersetzung, wie schnell er nun laufen kann oder nicht.
Und die Reifen darf man auch nicht außer Acht lassen, das Auto ist schwer, das belastet die Reifen ungemein.

Ich muss nur meine Reifen anschauen, die kochen, wenn ich mal länger schnell gefahren bin.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wiegt der Dampfer um 1,8 - 1,9 Tonnen. Keine Frage, dass das auch sehr auf das Material geht. Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, wiegt fast jeder Supersportler knapp an die 2 Tonnen. Die wenigsten sind leichter ...und wenn sie das sind, sicher auch mehr als doppelt so teuer. Ein M6 kostet immerhin nur knapp 130.000 Euro.


----------



## Jeezy (5. September 2009)

Quanti was ist das stärkste Auto das du je gefahren bist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wiegt der Dampfer um 1,8 - 1,9 Tonnen. Keine Frage, dass das auch sehr auf das Material geht. Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, wiegt fast jeder Supersportler knapp an die 2 Tonnen. Die wenigsten sind leichter ...und wenn sie das sind, sicher auch mehr als doppelt so teuer. Ein M6 kostet immerhin nur knapp 130.000 Euro.


 
Mit ging es eher um die Belastung der Reifen, bei der Masse macht es schon etwas aus, ob man nun 300 oder 330 fährt.
Brabus riegelt seine Autos auch immer ab, weil sie sich nicht sicher sein können, was die Reifen vertragen und die ersten Tests beim Bugatti sind deshalb unter der 400er Marke gescheitert, weil die Reifen schlapp machten.



Jeezy schrieb:


> Quanti was ist das stärkste Auto das du je gefahren bist?


 
675 PS mit einem Ford Sierra RS 500.
Selbst im vierten Gang drehten die Räder noch durch, wenn man voll durchdrückte.


----------



## Klutten (5. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit ging es eher um die Belastung der Reifen, bei der Masse macht es schon etwas aus, ob man nun 300 oder 330 fährt.


Zu dem Thema fällt mir das Turbinchen (Alzen Motorsport) ein. Der Porsche hatte rund 750 PS und wurde bei der VLN gefahren. Das Teil hatte permanent so viel Leistung am Rad, das selbst die Reifeningenieure aus der Formel 1 daran gescheitert sind. Auf der Döttinger Höhe fuhr er weit über 300 km/h und es gab andauernd Reifenplatzer. ^^



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Brabus riegelt seine Autos auch immer ab, weil sie sich nicht sicher sein können, was die Reifen vertragen und die ersten Tests beim Bugatti sind deshalb unter der 400er Marke gescheitert, weil die Reifen schlapp machten.


 Die haben ja selbst Jahre gebraucht, um dem Auto ein Getriebe einzupflanzen, was zumindest etwas hält.


----------



## Jeezy (5. September 2009)

675PS WTF?!?
Das stärkste was ich gefahren bin waren gerade mal 420PS mit dem 996 Tubro und eine C6 wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr weiß wieviel PS sie hatte


----------



## Dustin91 (5. September 2009)

G-Power M6 Hurricane CS: Bayern-Sturm - Auto News - Magazin - MSN Auto

Der vielleicht?


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

wow nette autos würde einiges drum geben mal mit so etwas zu fahren, nun mal schauen was die zukunft bringt


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wiegt der Dampfer um 1,8 - 1,9 Tonnen. Keine Frage, dass das auch sehr auf das Material geht. Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, wiegt fast jeder Supersportler knapp an die 2 Tonnen. Die wenigsten sind leichter ...und wenn sie das sind, sicher auch mehr als doppelt so teuer. Ein M6 kostet immerhin nur knapp 130.000 Euro.



RUF RT12 - 1.5 Tonnen @ 400.000 Euro  (Wenn ich mich nicht irre). Der kann aber mit 650ps mit dem M6 stand halten.


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

nun wenn ich ne Z01 gegen denn M6 hätte würde mich mal interessieren wer da die nase vorne hat


----------



## Dustin91 (5. September 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> RUF RT12 - 1.5 Tonnen @ 400.000 Euro  (Wenn ich mich nicht irre). Der kann aber mit 650ps mit dem M6 stand halten.





			
				Rufhomepage schrieb:
			
		

> Der Basispreis für den Rt 12 mit 3,6-Liter-Motor beträgt 209.900,-- Euro. Für den 3,8-Liter-Motor beträgt der Basispreis 240.900,-- Euro.


Du irrst dich gewaltig.
Der RUF CTR 3 kostet 420000 Euro.
Das Vieh geht ab


----------



## CeresPK (6. September 2009)

können wir nicht mal über Autos reden die man sich als normalverdienender auch leisten kann?


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

musst du grad sagen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

Jo, gut, wie findet ihr den neuen Astra?


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

opc? sieht net schlecht aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

Den neuen Astra gibts noch nicht als OPC.


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

kommt aber bald und so wie er aussehen soll ist das mal sehr schön


----------



## CeresPK (6. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> musst du grad sagen^^


wieso muss ich grad sagen 

nen Impreza 2.0GX ist doch recht Günstig

also im Jahr 2002 hat man ihn für 17900€ bekommen
und da hatte er serienmäßig sogar schon ne Klimaautomatik und ne Art Anfahrhilfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> kommt aber bald und so wie er aussehen soll ist das mal sehr schön


 
Ich finde bisher immer nur Bilder vom Fünftürer.
Mal sehen wie der Dreitürer aussehen wird.


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

hmm naja ok zeig mal ein bild bitte


----------



## CeresPK (6. September 2009)

alos ich hab grade mal geschaut und habe nen paar Bilder zum angeblichen OPC gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

sag ich ja der ist geil, allerdings ähm seit wann ist das opc logo so? ist das nicht der eine tuner?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

Hier sind welche....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> sag ich ja der ist geil, allerdings ähm seit wann ist das opc logo so? ist das nicht der eine tuner?


 
Das ist das Logo von Vauxhall. 
Sieht aber ein wenig nach Corsa aus.


----------



## ole88 (6. September 2009)

dacht ichs mir


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo, gut, wie findet ihr den neuen Astra?



Leider hat sich Opel (vermutlich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen) wieder gegen ein aktuelles Fahrwerk entschieden und sie haben nur die alte Verbundlenkerachse modifiziert. D.h. vermutlich wird er wieder in den gängigen Tests von der Konkurenz aus Köln und Wolfsburg abgebügelt werden.
Aber egal, sollange das Firmencredo heißt lieber Masse statt Klasse (stimmt sogar wirklich) wird sich da wohl auch nichts ändern.


----------



## riedochs (6. September 2009)

Der neue Astra sieht schick aus, allerdings habe ich demnaechst was neues aus Wolfsburg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Leider hat sich Opel (vermutlich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen) wieder gegen ein aktuelles Fahrwerk entschieden und sie haben nur die alte Verbundlenkerachse modifiziert. D.h. vermutlich wird er wieder in den gängigen Tests von der Konkurenz aus Köln und Wolfsburg abgebügelt werden.
> Aber egal, sollange das Firmencredo heißt lieber Masse statt Klasse (stimmt sogar wirklich) wird sich da wohl auch nichts ändern.


 
Solange mir das Fahrwerk gefällt, ist das in Ordnung, außerdem wird der OPC eh etwas sportlicher sein, da stört mich das nicht wirklich.
Auch jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange mir das Fahrwerk gefällt, ist das in Ordnung, außerdem wird der OPC eh etwas sportlicher sein, da stört mich das nicht wirklich.
> Auch jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen.



Ist ja im Grunde eine Kopie des Fahrwerks des IVer Golfs gewesen. Und das fährt sich ja nicht schlecht, zwar unter dem was heute üblich ist aber OK.

Ich würde aber keinen Neuwagen kaufen der auf einem niedrigerem Niveau als massenweise Gebrauchte ist  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2009)

Ich will vergleichen. Der neue Astra gefällt mir optrisch recht gut.
Habe aber schon mal den Focus RS Probe gefahren und der lag mit dem Serienfahrwerk von Ford besser auf der Straße als meiner mit dem gepimpten.
Der Focus ist halt neuer, wenn der neue Astra da mithalten kann, ist das OK, wenn nicht dann nicht.
Ich muss ja keinen neuen Wagen haben.


----------



## k-b (6. September 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Meine Portion Adrenalin habe ich für heute weg.
> 
> Ein grandioses Gefühl, wenn man bei 300 km/h den siebten Gang einlegt und das Auto einfach nicht aufhört zu beschleunigen. Ein Hoch auf den Münchner Flieger.


Warum darfst du immer so coole BMW fahren - will au


----------



## Klutten (6. September 2009)

Weil ich nette Freunde habe 

Der Bolide ist aber schon wieder weg. Gestern Morgen gekauft, gestern Nachmittag sofort wieder verkauft. So schnell geht das. ^^


----------



## Zoon (10. September 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Jep da stimme ich dir zu! Und der imo schönste Audi ist der Q5!



 schöne Audis liefen vor etwa 25 Jahren vom Band und hießen "Quattro Sport"

Achso: Audi 200 20V Turbo mit 700 PS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fYxVKCND18w&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fYxVKCND18w&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Der M3 wirkte leistungsmäßig so als ob der Audi gerade nen 316i überholt


----------



## ole88 (10. September 2009)

au ja au ja schöne kisten, ich liebe die quattro sports


----------



## k-b (11. September 2009)

Mehr Worte bedarf es wohl nicht  Sehr geil gemacht


----------



## Benne123 (13. September 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> schöne Audis liefen vor etwa 25 Jahren vom Band und hießen "Quattro Sport"
> 
> Achso: Audi 200 20V Turbo mit 700 PS
> 
> ...




Jmd kenn noch den 200er 20V? Geile Sache 
Die Szene mit dem BMW ist so zum kaputtlachen, aber auch kein Wunder, bei dem Leistungsunterscheid 
Sieht zwar lustig aus im ersten Moment, aber man vergleicht dort ja zwei ganz verschiedene Leistungsklassen.
(btw. Der Rene hat jetzt das Projekt 850 PS)
Allerdings ist ja das besondere daran, dass die 200er kaum jemand kennt und deutlich unterschätzt, da schon 20 Jahre alt.
BTW: Mein Dad hat noch nen 200 20V inner Garage, aber nicht ansatzweise so viel Leistung.

Aber meine Meinung ist, die alten Motoren (5Zylinder 20v Turbo im 200 20V, RS2, S2 und S4 C4) waren noch die besten Motoren, die Audi jemals gebaut hat.
Schade, dass sie damals aufgehört haben, diese zu bauen. Einfach dieser kernige Klang bringt mir immer wieder Gänsehaut. 5 Zylinder 20V Turbo FTW.
Zum Glück kommen sie langsam damit wieder: TT RS ! (gefällt mir auch imo am besten von der ganzen Audipalette)

Und schade, dass die alten Audis so in Vergessenheit geraten sind, wie auch z.B. der Urquattro.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. September 2009)

nettes projekt.


----------



## Fransen (19. September 2009)

Ist einer von euch auf der IAA anzutreffen?
Ich bin nächsten Samstag (26.9) dort.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. September 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ist einer von euch auf der IAA anzutreffen?
> Ich bin nächsten Samstag (26.9) dort.



Ich bin am Sonntag nochmal dort, dann aber leider ohne Pressebonus.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2009)

Ich war heute Privat da und bin am Montag nochmal mit der Firma in Frankfurt.

Fast noch besser war aber die Hin- und Rückfahrt heute.
Im Mondial auf relativ freier Strecke über die Bahn und kurz nach Düsseldorf gab es auch noch eine Eskorte aus zwei 512BB.


----------



## CeresPK (20. September 2009)

bin am Dienstag da


----------



## Stormbringer (30. September 2009)

leute... ich brauche winterreifen, welche soll ich nehmen?

Dunlop Wintersport 3D
ContiWinterContact TS 830
Pirelli SOTTOZERO Serie II

(in 225/40 18")


----------



## BMW M-Power (30. September 2009)

Also... mein Vater hat sehr Gute erfahrungen mit Continental, sowie Pirelli gemacht.

Deswegen... nimm entweder die Pirelli, oder die Conti 
Ich würde aber eher die Pirelli bevorzugen.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. September 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> leute... ich brauche winterreifen, welche soll ich nehmen?
> 
> Dunlop Wintersport 3D
> ContiWinterContact TS 830
> ...



Ich werde wahrscheinlich die Pirelli nehmen, nur nicht so schmal  .


----------



## Stormbringer (30. September 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich die Pirelli nehmen, nur nicht so schmal  .


ich könnte auch 215 va und 245 ha fahren... aber ich weiss nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich die Pirelli nehmen, nur nicht so schmal  .


 
Und nicht auf so kleinen Felgen.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und nicht auf so kleinen Felgen.




hat er noch den rocco? da wären doch 16" angemessen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. September 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hat er noch den rocco? da wären doch 16" angemessen.



Willst du mich beleidigen?
Ich fahre im Sommer 18", also auch im Winter 18" (nur nicht ganz so schön). Wie sich im Nachhinein herausgstellt hat wäre sogar 19" unter dem Strich günstiger gewesen aber egal.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. September 2009)

hehe... 
ich würde mit 17" wahrscheinlich sowieso probleme bekommen (bremsanlage ist ähm... ordentlich groß). ausserdem schauts mit 18" besser aus, breiter als 225 will ich aber im winter nicht nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Sind 18 Zoll nicht heute Standard?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind 18 Zoll nicht heute Standard?



Bei meinem Wägelchen/ Motorisierung ist 17" Standard und optional gibt es schicke 18"er oder (leider) hässliche 19"er.


----------



## Mosed (30. September 2009)

Wenn man Felgen mit großen Querschnitt kauft, sollte aber die Bremsanlage dazu passen oder die Felgen relativ Blickdicht sein. Es sieht irgendwie dämlich aus, wenn man 19-zoll Räder hat und man winzige Bremsscheibe dahinter sehen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2009)

Kommt immer aufs Auto an was "groß" und was "klein" ist.

Für mehr als 16" bräuchte ich z.B. Einschlagsbegrenzer. 
Nur hab ich schon ohne die einen Wendekreis der größer ist als der vom Audi A6 Avant.

Eigentlich geht ja nichts über 240/55R390V 89W am passenden Auto. Die sind nur so saumäßig teuer und leider fällig.


----------



## CeresPK (30. September 2009)

also ich kaufe mir die Conti TS830
wenn denn nächstes Jahr ein wenig Geld da ist kommen dann endlich mal neue Felgen und also Reifen sollen dann die Bridgestone RE070 drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn man Felgen mit großen Querschnitt kauft, sollte aber die Bremsanlage dazu passen oder die Felgen relativ Blickdicht sein. Es sieht irgendwie dämlich aus, wenn man 19-zoll Räder hat und man winzige Bremsscheibe dahinter sehen kann.


 
Als Kind fand ich die GTI Fahrer aus Hamburg immer so arm, die auf ihren Kisten 12 Zoll oder 13 Zoll Felgen geschraubt haben, damit der Wagen noch tiefer liegt als so schon.
Ist irgendwie ein geschlossener Kinderwagen. 

Aber schon richtig, 10cm Bremsscheibe wirkt bei 20 Zoll Reifen etwas verloren. 
Nervig ist auch, wenn sie hintere Bremsscheibe um einiges kleiner ist als die vordere.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. September 2009)

Die Hintere Bremsscheibe wird auch nicht so Belastet wie die Vordere! Sind glaub 70% Vorn und 30% Hinten!


----------



## maiggoh (30. September 2009)

Ist von Auto zu Auto verschieden, wie die Bremskraftverteilung ist! Aber grob hast du recht


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Ist mir schon klar, aber darum ging es ja nicht, es geht darum, dass die hinteren nur so groß sein sollten wie die vorderen, damit es besser aussieht. 
Bei BMW ist das eher so, oder, bei Opel zumindest nicht.


----------



## dot (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, aber darum ging es ja nicht, es geht darum, dass die hinteren nur so groß sein sollten wie die vorderen, damit es besser aussieht.
> Bei BMW ist das eher so, oder, bei Opel zumindest nicht.



Zusaetzliches Gewicht, kein Nutzen, hoeherer Preis, ...?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Zusaetzliches Gewicht, kein Nutzen, hoeherer Preis, ...?


 
Es geht um die Optik, da ist das alles unwichtig. 
Odere wieso kauft sich einer 20 Zoll Räder für seinen Benz?
Nutzwert ist da auch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## dot (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht um die Optik, da ist das alles unwichtig.
> Odere wieso kauft sich einer 20 Zoll Räder für seinen Benz?
> Nutzwert ist da auch nicht zu sehen.



Damit der Benz noch langsamer vom Fleck kommt? 
Immer diese stehenden Hindernisse im Straszenverkehr mit 4 Auspuff-Endrohren und 2x Zoellern... 
Gibt es eigentlich noch irgend ein Auto ohne viel Schnickschnack? Bissel sportlich (+leicht), Klima, Servo und vllt noch ABS. Mehr brauch ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Damit der Benz noch langsamer vom Fleck kommt?
> Immer diese stehenden Hindernisse im Straszenverkehr mit 4 Auspuff-Endrohren und 2x Zoellern...
> Gibt es eigentlich noch irgend ein Auto ohne viel Schnickschnack? Bissel sportlich (+leicht), Klima, Servo und vllt noch ABS. Mehr brauch ich jedenfalls nicht.


 
Leg dir einen Caterham zu. 
Hat aber auch keine Servo oder Klima (wozu auch, erhöht nur das Leistungsgewicht).


----------



## dot (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leg dir einen Caterham zu.
> Hat aber auch keine Servo oder Klima (wozu auch, erhöht nur das Leistungsgewicht).



Ein zweites offenes Spaszgeraet brauche ich ehrlich gesagt nicht  Aber wenn mein derzeitiges A nach B Mobil die Graetsche macht, wueszte ich aus dem Stehgreif kein Auto was das oben beschriebene vereint.
Auszerdem hat doch selbst der offene Flitzer (Mercedes Sterling Moss) eine Klima


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2009)

Sportlich ist relativ, alles andere bietet auch schon ein Dacia.
Sonst komm ich spontan auf Suzuki und Subaru.


----------



## CeresPK (30. September 2009)

nen Impreza GT
da kannste sogar bequem 4 man mitnehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Auszerdem hat doch selbst der offene Flitzer (Mercedes Sterling Moss) eine Klima


 
Klima hatten sie in der Tat.
Regen, Nebel, Schnee...  Klima war immer dabei.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Oktober 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn man Felgen mit großen Querschnitt kauft, sollte aber die Bremsanlage dazu passen oder die Felgen relativ Blickdicht sein. Es sieht irgendwie dämlich aus, wenn man 19-zoll Räder hat und man winzige Bremsscheibe dahinter sehen kann.



ich hab meine alten 17" felgen gerade mal so über die bremsanlage bekommen. 



CeresPK schrieb:


> also ich kaufe mir die Conti TS830
> wenn denn nächstes Jahr ein wenig Geld da ist kommen dann endlich mal neue Felgen und also Reifen sollen dann die Bridgestone RE070 drauf



ist auch mein favorit, hab leider nichts zu der reifengröße gefunden. testen tun die immer nur diese asphalttrennscheiben. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leg dir einen Caterham zu.
> Hat aber auch keine Servo oder Klima (wozu auch, erhöht nur das Leistungsgewicht).


ja, nen caterham fürs wochenende in der garage wäre cool... was kostet sowas eigentlich?


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread*

Ich hab einen Caterham Seven RS für 115000 Pfund gefunden.
Der Preis ist aber vom vorigen Jahr.


----------



## k-b (1. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> leute... ich brauche winterreifen, welche soll ich nehmen?
> 
> Dunlop Wintersport 3D
> ContiWinterContact TS 830
> ...


Die teuersten. 
Rein vom Gesetz des Kapitalismus kriegt man für den höchsten Preis meistens auch das beste


----------



## JC88 (1. Oktober 2009)

Meiner:

Corsa B Bj99, 1.0 12V, 54PS (Rennei)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Meiner:
> 
> Corsa B Bj99, 1.0 12V, 54PS (Rennei)


 
So ein Teil war mein erstes Auto, allerdings in schwarz.


----------



## roadgecko (1. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So ein Teil war mein erstes Auto, allerdings in schwarz.



immerhin 12v


----------



## JC88 (1. Oktober 2009)

Es is nunmal keine rennmaschine ala corvette^^aber mir reichts aus!
leistung is auch nich alles

leider verschlingt er im mom recht viel budget an reperatur


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Caterham Seven RS für 115000 Pfund gefunden.
> Der Preis ist aber vom vorigen Jahr.


Das ist ja auch kein normaler Seven mehr.
Unter 30.000€ kann man ansonsten relativ problemlos bleiben, mobile.de listet sogar ein paar unter 20.000 .


----------



## roadgecko (1. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Es is nunmal keine rennmaschine ala corvette^^aber mir reichts aus!
> leistung is auch nich alles
> 
> leider verschlingt er im mom recht viel budget an reperatur



schon klar. Und corvette mag ich auch garnicht so. Ich steh mehr auf europäische Autos.


----------



## JC88 (1. Oktober 2009)

@roadgecko:
Dann empfehl ich dirn Corsa B 1.0 12V


----------



## roadgecko (1. Oktober 2009)

dann eher den aktuellen corsa gsi/opc


----------



## JC88 (1. Oktober 2009)

der schaut aus wie jedes andere auto auch^^die neuen teile sehn alle gleich aus!
Außerdem brauchste da n studium um nur mal ne zündkerze zu wechseln!
aber wenns son neueres dingen sein soll würd ich dir eher den astra h empfehlen^^


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Oktober 2009)

ne corvette ist keine rennmaschine, sondern eher schrott aus usa.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

Also bei einer Stingray würde ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## BigCock (1. Oktober 2009)

ne reventon ist das schnellste auto der weld


----------



## roadgecko (1. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> der schaut aus wie jedes andere auto auch^^die neuen teile sehn alle gleich aus!
> Außerdem brauchste da n studium um nur mal ne zündkerze zu wechseln!
> aber wenns son neueres dingen sein soll würd ich dir eher den astra h empfehlen^^



Den hat mein Vater als Firmenwagen (Astra H - Kann und wird voll Privat genutzt.). Der hat immo 700km weg 

EDIT: @ BigCock wie solln man mit 650 PS 460 km/h fahren ? Unmöglich... außer vielleicht im Vakuum mit passendem Getriebe ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ne corvette ist keine rennmaschine, sondern eher schrott aus usa.


 
Die Corvette ist schon ein sehr guter Sportwagen und kann sich in die Riege der guten Sportwagen einreihen, leider stört der Plastik Look im Innenraum, aber da gibts ja Abhilfe.



BigCock schrieb:


> ne reventon ist das schnellste auto der weld


 
Öhm, nö.
Der SSC Ultimate Aero TT ist schneller. Am 13. September 2007 erreichte er eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 415km/h.
Damit ist er das schnellste Serienauto der Welt, schneller als der Veyron.
Die Lambos parken dagegen.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Oktober 2009)

gibt es nich ne aufgemotzte Viper von Hennessey? DIe ist swar nicht mehr serienmäßig, fährt aber auch über 420(laut auto motor und sport)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> gibt es nich ne aufgemotzte Viper von Hennessey? DIe ist swar nicht mehr serienmäßig, fährt aber auch über 420(laut auto motor und sport)


 
Kauf dir einen Intense Mosler MT900 GTR XX.
Die Kiste läuft 490km/h. 
Ist aber halt kein Serienfahrzeug sondern eine Einzelanfertigung eines Tuners.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread.*

Wie wärs mit einer Dodge Tomahawk?
Oje, ist ja gar kein Auto. *duck und weg*


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem Ding kommt man doch keinen Kilometer weit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread.*

Warum denn nicht?


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Oktober 2009)

Weil der Tank so schnell leer ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?


 
Weil John Wayne schon tot ist und der hatte die einzigen Reiterbeine, die weit genug auseinander gingen, um darauf sitzen zu können.
Dass Frauen kein Motorrad fahren können, weiß man ja.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread.*

Ich hab das letzte Video von John Wayne gefunden.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OtlLmz11uc0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OtlLmz11uc0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Hey, das hat ja vier Reifen, also darf ich das hier zeigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Fällt dir auf, dass der Typ nur geradeaus gefahren ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread.*

Siehst du dort irgendwo ne Kurve?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Siehst du dort irgendwo ne Kurve?


 
Mit dem Ding kann man nur geradeaus fahren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread.*

Wegen dem kurzen Lenker?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Wegen der schmalen Reifen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread.*

Und wieso sollte man deswegen keine Kurven fahren können?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte man deswegen keine Kurven fahren können?


 
Versuch mal mit einem Bobbycar eine Serpentine runter zu fahren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread.*

Jetzt vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Jetzt vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen.


 
Eher Gemüse mit Früchten.


----------



## Zoon (2. Oktober 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch irgend ein Auto ohne viel Schnickschnack? Bissel sportlich (+leicht), Klima, Servo und vllt noch ABS. Mehr brauch ich jedenfalls nicht.



Renault Clio Sport mit Cup Paket - ohne Radio, Klima etc. dafür mit Cupfahrwerk und Differenzialsperre


----------



## Stormbringer (2. Oktober 2009)

er fragt nach nem auto, nicht nach nem baguette.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> er fragt nach nem auto, nicht nach nem baguette.


 
Fiat 500 Abarth.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Und den passenden Dosenöffner nicht vergessen.

@quanti
Ich weiß, dass du den hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> @quanti
> Ich weiß, dass du den hast.


 
Den Fiat oder den Dosenöffner? 

Ich habe immer Dosenfutter in der Hose.


----------



## dot (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Auto, Motorrad & Yacht Thread.*



Fadi schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte man deswegen keine Kurven fahren können?



Kurvenfahren auf 2 Raedern = Schraeglage
Jetzt versuch du mal das Geraet vernuenftig schraeg zu bekommen, wenn du so breite fast schon vom Auto abstammende Schlappen drauf hast? Vernuenftig ist etwas Anderes


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2009)

Schon mal gesehen, mit welchen Walzen so manche Chopper unterwegs ist?


----------



## dot (3. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Schon mal gesehen, mit welchen Walzen so manche Chopper unterwegs ist?



Schon einmal bei solchen Choppern die _'Angststreifen'_ angeschaut? Das hat doch nichts mit Kurvenfahren zutun.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja, nur weil gewisse Gefährte nicht sonderlich für Kurven geeignet sind heißt nicht, dass sie es nicht können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt aber kein Video weltweit, das eine Tomahawk zeigt, wie man mit ihr Kurven fährt.


----------



## Zoon (3. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> er fragt nach nem auto, nicht nach nem baguette.



Ich sehe es rein Objektiv: Da der Wagen fahrdynamisch locker mit der nächsthöheren Klasse mithalten und sogar gegen den Civic Type R oder Golf VI GTI bestehen kann, als BMW Fahrer empfehle ich ja eigtl. auch keine frontgetriebenen Baguettes 

Im Gegensatz zu manch weichgespülten Vertretern der sportlichen Kompakt / Kleinwagen bietet der Clio sehr viel Fahrspass fürs Geld, der Seat Ibiza Cupra ist ja leider auch zu ner Luftpumpe verkommen...

eine Klasse kleiner wäre noch der Suzuki Swift Sport zu empfehlen.

Es gibt nur einen der den Dodge Tomahawk fahren kann: Chuck Norris


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Oktober 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu manch weichgespülten Vertretern der sportlichen Kompakt / Kleinwagen bietet der Clio sehr viel Fahrspass fürs Geld, der Seat Ibiza Cupra ist ja leider auch zu ner Luftpumpe verkommen...
> 
> eine Klasse kleiner wäre noch der Suzuki Swift Sport zu empfehlen.



Ob jetzt Renault und Suzuki den Fahrwerksbau im Frontantriebsbereich revolutioniert haben kann man so oder so sehen. Viel neues bieten sie zumindest nicht.


----------



## PainBringer1 (3. Oktober 2009)

ich habe einen Ford Focus mit einen 1-4 Maschine, aber der reicht mir aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob jetzt Renault und Suzuki den Fahrwerksbau im Frontantriebsbereich revolutioniert haben kann man so oder so sehen. Viel neues bieten sie zumindest nicht.


 
Würde ich so nicht sagen, immerhin kann man mir Franzosen jetzt einigermaßen sicher geradeausfahren ohne dass man das Gefühl hat gleich umzukippen. 



S3bastian schrieb:


> ich habe einen Ford Focus mit einen 1-4 Maschine, aber der reicht mir aus.


 
1,4 Liter Motor?


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub er mein mit einem Vierzylinder-Motor. Wusste gar net, dass man Autos mit so kleinem Hubraum überhaupt noch fahren kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Ich glaub er mein mit einem Vierzylinder-Motor. Wusste gar net, dass man Autos mit so kleinem Hubraum überhaupt noch fahren kann


 
Schon mal Smart gefahren?


----------



## roadgecko (4. Oktober 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Ich glaub er mein mit einem Vierzylinder-Motor. Wusste gar net, dass man Autos mit so kleinem Hubraum überhaupt noch fahren kann



na dann guck dir ma den Corsa 1.0 an


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Oktober 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> na dann guck dir ma den Corsa 1.0 an



Eben  .
Fahren ist was anderes  .


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei Kleinstwagen ist der vierte Zylinder ein Qualitätsmerkmal .


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Kleinstwagen ist der vierte Zylinder ein Qualitätsmerkmal .


 
Und wetterfeste Türen ein Luxusgut.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie komme ich mir jetzt veräppelt vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Wieso, weil du nur ein Dreirad hast? 
... und in der Garage ein tiefergelegtes Bobbycar mit 6 Zoll Magnesiumfelgen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn an nem Trike so schlecht?

Du hast doch selber ein Bobbycar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Du hast doch selber ein Bobbycar.


 
Jep, das benutze wir immer, wenn meine Frau und ich es mal wieder auf den Rückstizen treiben wollen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du mit so wenig Platz auskommst.
Nicht jeder Zylinder hat einen langen Hub.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Dafür steigt die Stoßgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr gewusst das sich bei 8700 U/Min. im R8 V10 die Kolben 26 Meter pro Sekunde bewegen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Habt ihr gewusst das sich bei 8700 U/Min. im R8 V10 die Kolben 26 Meter pro Sekunde bewegen?


 
Hmm, 26 Meter langer Motorblock??


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ach das ist also ein "Bigblock".


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ne, natürlich nicht
Quanti,du weißt doch ganz genau wie das so schnell hämmern kann
Bewegt sich irre schnell vor und zurück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ne, natürlich nicht
> Quanti,du weißt doch ganz genau wie das so schnell hämmern kann
> Bewegt sich irre schnell vor und zurück.


 
Jep, Fadi kennt das von Darkroom.
Günter, Rüdiger, Wolfgang, die sind alle so.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2009)

Was fang ich mit deinen Freunden an?


----------



## roadgecko (4. Oktober 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Habt ihr gewusst das sich bei 8700 U/Min. im R8 V10 die Kolben 26 Meter pro Sekunde bewegen?



das sind an die 100 km/h


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Beim Niesen wir die Luft auf 160km/h beschleunigt.


----------



## Zoon (5. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob jetzt Renault und Suzuki den Fahrwerksbau im Frontantriebsbereich revolutioniert haben kann man so oder so sehen. Viel neues bieten sie zumindest nicht.



Renault hat beim Clio Cup Sport eine komplett eigene Fahrwerkskinematik entwickelt -genauso wie Ford mit dem Focus RS,also nicht einfach ein paar bunte Aufkleber raufgepappt und den dicken Motor reingekloppt ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Renault hat beim Clio Cup Sport eine komplett eigene Fahrwerkskinematik entwickelt -genauso wie Ford mit dem Focus RS,also nicht einfach ein paar bunte Aufkleber raufgepappt und den dicken Motor reingekloppt ...



Ändert aber nichts an den Fakten. Die aufwendigste Achskontruktion im Frontantriebsbereich findet man derzeit bei der VW Gruppe.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts an den Fakten. Die aufwendigste Achskontruktion im Frontantriebsbereich findet man derzeit bei der VW Gruppe.



egal, Golf gti/r32 pwnd by focus rs


----------



## RC-X (5. Oktober 2009)

ich stell hier einfach mal eine frage in den raum^^
kann man einen Seat Ibiza fahren ohne dass man andauernd in der werkstatt steht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts an den Fakten. Die aufwendigste Achskontruktion im Frontantriebsbereich findet man derzeit bei der VW Gruppe.


 
Dessen Entwicklung aber einen haufen Geld gekostet hat und man beim Fahren nichts davon merkt. 
Seit einigen Tagen hat die Firma drei Passat Diesel gekommen, ganz neu, zum Testen, weil wir neue Firmenwagen kaufen wollen. Jetzt kriegen wir angebote von den Autofirmen.
Bin heute damit gefahren und das Fahrverhalten war sogar schlechter als das im C-Max meiner Frau, obwohl der Passat einen größeren Radstand und mehr Masse hat.

Ähm, muss ich erwähnen, dass man diese "tolle" Entwicklung natürlich am Preis merkt.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Oktober 2009)

RC-X schrieb:


> ich stell hier einfach mal eine frage in den raum^^
> kann man einen Seat Ibiza fahren ohne dass man andauernd in der werkstatt steht?



Theoretisch schon. Praktisch ist das von vielen Faktoren abhängig.


----------



## RC-X (5. Oktober 2009)

bitte genauer erläutern^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man normal mit dem Wagen umgeht und die Wartungsintervalle beachtet, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Dass mal was kaputt gehen kann, bleibt natürlich nicht aus, ist aber selten.


----------



## RC-X (5. Oktober 2009)

mein dad will mir nämlich nen toyota aufschwatzen
er ist ein toyota-fanboy 

mir gefällt der Ibiza aber so verdammt gut^^, deswegen


----------



## roadgecko (5. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man normal mit dem Wagen umgeht und die Wartungsintervalle beachtet, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.
> Dass mal was kaputt gehen kann, bleibt natürlich nicht aus, ist aber selten.



Danke


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ähm, muss ich erwähnen, dass man diese "tolle" Entwicklung natürlich am Preis merkt.



Soll ich jetzt auf den Quatsch eingehen?
Wer ein oldschool Fahrwerk nicht von einer Vierlenkerkontruktion unterscheiden kann, der kann im Grunde auch Kutsche fahren, ist ja alles das Gleiche .


----------



## roadgecko (5. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt auf den Quatsch eingehen?
> Wer ein oldschool Fahrwerk nicht von einer Vierlenkerkontruktion unterscheiden kann, der kann im Grunde auch Kutsche fahren, ist ja alles das Gleiche .



Hauptsache 4 Räder und ein Motor


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt auf den Quatsch eingehen?
> Wer ein oldschool Fahrwerk nicht von einer Vierlenkerkontruktion unterscheiden kann, der kann im Grunde auch Kutsche fahren, ist ja alles das Gleiche .


 
Wie merkt man das denn, in der grünen Hölle?


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie merkt man das denn, in der grünen Hölle?



Bei jedem schnellem Manöver im Strassenverkehr, z.B. ausweichen. Dazu kommt die breite Spreizung der Fahrwerkseigenschaften, bei gleicher Abstimmung ein Spektrum von sehr komfortabel bis sportlich verbindlich. Was sich in Kombination mit den elektronischen Dämpfern natürlich noch steigern lässt.

Im Übrigen ist diese Diskussion sinnfrei. Da spätestens wenn die Mitbewerber (wie so oft) nachgezogen haben es auf einmal auch für die "Fans" interessant wird welche bisher noch mit 90er Jahre Technik unterwegs waren.

Insofern "TOT der Verbundlenkerachse"  .

P.S. Womöglich hat mir mein Fahrwerk (und meine katzenartigen Reflexe ) kürzlich meinen Hals gerettet als ich dieses Foto per MMS verschicken wollte und ein LKW dachte er müsse vor mir ohne erkennbaren Grund herausziehen. Ergebniss: "Elchtest" mit links und dem Tod nochmal von der Schippe gesprungen.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Oktober 2009)

ähm... was ist denn das für ein tacho? 280?


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ähm... was ist denn das für ein tacho? 280?



So sieht er in meinem Scirocco aus. Beim 911 Turbo geht er ja auch bis 350 obwohl er "nur" 310 läuft. Ist eben bei den meisten Autos so das man noch ein wenig Luft nach oben hat.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Oktober 2009)

"ein wenig luft" - wie schnell ist dein rocco eingetragen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> "ein wenig luft" - wie schnell ist dein rocco eingetragen?



Mit 235 km/h. Gemesen habe ich ihn per GPS mit 240 km/h. Und auf dem Tacho läuft er (Gesetz sei Dank) 250 bis 260 km/h.

Wenn du dir einen Astra 1,6 holst, der froh sein kann wenn er überhaupt mal die 200 knackt, hast du auch einen Tacho bis 240 km/h. Ich sags ja, ist ganz normal.


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2009)

Ein weit gehender Tacho ist eben im Autohaus immer noch ein gutes Verkaufsargument. Ob die Wanne dann im Endeffekt auch nur halbwegs diese Geschwindigkeit erreicht, ist allen Beteiligten erst einmal völlig egal. ^^ ...ist eben was fürs Auge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Tacho geht bis 280 und der Zeiger saust immer darüber hinaus, wenn ich Vmax erreiche.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit 235 km/h. Gemesen habe ich ihn per GPS mit 240 km/h. Und auf dem Tacho läuft er (Gesetz sei Dank) 250 bis 260 km/h.
> 
> Wenn du dir einen Astra 1,6 holst, der froh sein kann wenn er überhaupt mal die 200 knackt, hast du auch einen Tacho bis 240 km/h. Ich sags ja, ist ganz normal.




die zwölfjährigen können sich dann am auto die nase plattdrücken und sagen "boah ey... bis zwohunnertachzisch"


----------



## Zoon (6. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts an den Fakten. Die aufwendigste Achskontruktion im Frontantriebsbereich findet man derzeit bei der VW Gruppe.



Nur komisch das durch die Bank weg egal welche Tests die Frontkratzfahrwerke von Ford noch die besten sind, obwohl urst einfach konstruiert ...


Und bei 280 ob nun echt oder nur aufm Tacho hätte ich was besseres zu tun als mitn Handy durch die Gegend zu knippsen, aber nee der LKW hat ja schuld


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Oktober 2009)

frontkratzer werden überbewertet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Oktober 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nur komisch das durch die Bank weg egal welche Tests die Frontkratzfahrwerke von Ford noch die besten sind, obwohl urst einfach konstruiert ...



Stimmt leider nicht. Der letzte große Vergleich der durch alle Medien ging, war der des Focus ST gegen den GTi. Und jetzt rate mal mehr im Fahrwerkskapitel abgeräumt hat  .



Zoon schrieb:


> Und bei 280 ob nun echt oder nur aufm Tacho hätte ich was besseres zu tun als mitn Handy durch die Gegend zu knippsen, aber nee der LKW hat ja schuld



Ich war auf einer fast leeren 8 spurigen Autobahn unterwegs, da kam mir spontan die Idee einem (autofreak)-Kumpel mal eine MMS zu schicken. War natürlich eine blöde Idee. Aber dafür einen Freibrief für gestörtes Verhalten gegenüber anderen abzuleiten ist ja mehr als grenzwertig. Wenn ich meine Spur wechsel schaue ich erst ob frei ist. Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das so handhabt, hat sich bei uns aber als praktikabel erwiesen.
Übrigens ist es schwer eine Schuld abzusprechen wenn man anderen in den Kotflügel zieht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> frontkratzer werden überbewertet.



Stimmt. Umso wichtiger ist es einen "guten" zu erwischen, wenn man schon grundsätzlich aufs falsche Pferd setzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht. Der letzte große Vergleich der durch alle Medien ging, war der des Focus ST gegen den GTi.


 
Ist ja auch nur der ST und nicht der RS.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2009)

der RS ist aber nicht der direkte Gegner zum GTI
Eher zum Golf R also eines der Autos die gerne in der EVO oder STI-Liga spielen wollen.
Der ST und der GTI passen da schon gut zusammen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass sich die Fahrwerke vom ST und normalen Ford nicht so sehr unterscheiden. Aber eben zum RS.
Ob das beim Golf, dem GTI und dem R auch so ist weiß ich nicht, nur dass der 6 Zylinder bei VW aus dem Programm fliegt.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit 235 km/h. Gemesen habe ich ihn per GPS mit 240 km/h. Und auf dem Tacho läuft er (Gesetz sei Dank) 250 bis 260 km/h.
> 
> Wenn du dir einen Astra 1,6 holst, der froh sein kann wenn er überhaupt mal die 200 knackt, hast du auch einen Tacho bis 240 km/h. Ich sags ja, ist ganz normal.



der geht bis 220 km/h um genau zu sein. Hab zufällig hier einen rum liegen (Jemand Interesse ?)   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und *Bergab* lief der alte Astra F meiner Mutter schon 210 km/h


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich schätze mal, dass IT den aktuellen Astra meint und nicht so einen ausgelutschten.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass IT den aktuellen Astra meint und nicht so einen ausgelutschten.



Hab ich nicht grad noch irgendwo Astra F gelesen ? mhh... naja mit dem neuen H kann ich auch dienen 

Da geht der Tacho auch nicht bis 240 km/h sondern bis 260 km/h. Beim TopModell mit über 200 PS und Turbo berechtigt, aber bei den andern nicht. Egal, hauptsache spart kosten. Mit dem Astra H Caravan mit 114PS war das höchste bis jetzt über 200 km/h (Auch Tacho bis 260), aber da der noch keine 1000km weg hat kann man den Motor ja nicht 100 % ausreizen 

EDIT: Die 114 PS werden aus 1,6 Litern oder 1600cm³ geschöpft könnt ihr euch aussuchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht grad noch irgendwo Astra F gelesen ? mhh... naja mit dem neuen H kann ich auch dienen
> 
> Da geht der Tacho auch nicht bis 240 km/h sondern bis 260 km/h. Beim TopModell mit über 200 PS und Turbo berechtigt, aber bei den andern nicht. Egal, hauptsache spart kosten. Mit dem Astra H Caravan mit 114PS war das höchste bis jetzt über 200 km/h (Auch Tacho bis 260), aber da der noch keine 1000km weg hat kann man den Motor ja nicht 100 % ausreizen
> 
> EDIT: Die 114 PS werden aus 1,6 Litern oder 1600cm³ geschöpft könnt ihr euch aussuchen


 
Mein Astra ist ein H und da geht der Tacho bis 280. 

Aber auch logisch, dass man nur einen Tacho baut, der muss dann auch für das Topmodell reichen, dass das beim 1,4 Liter etwas komisch aussieht, wird halt hingenommen.
Ist bei Lancia anders, da kriegt jede Ausstattung ein eigenes Tacho.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Astra ist ein H und da geht der Tacho bis 280.
> 
> Aber auch logisch, dass man nur einen Tacho baut, der muss dann auch für das Topmodell reichen, dass das beim 1,4 Liter etwas komisch aussieht, wird halt hingenommen.
> Ist bei Lancia anders, da kriegt jede Ausstattung ein eigenes Tacho.



OPC ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Jep.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep.



jo, der ist cool ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich war auf einer fast leeren 8 spurigen Autobahn unterwegs, da kam mir spontan die Idee einem (autofreak)-Kumpel mal eine MMS zu schicken. War natürlich eine blöde Idee. Aber dafür einen Freibrief für gestörtes Verhalten gegenüber anderen abzuleiten ist ja mehr als grenzwertig.


Ein Handy lenkt beim Fahren ab, Punkt aus! Dafür hätte dich jede AB-Polizei rausgewunken, und das imho völlig zu recht, vor allem bei der Geschwindigkeit.
Dass der LKW-Fahrer Mist gebaut hat steht außer Frage, aber gerade wegen solchen Profis sollst du ja Sicherheitsabstand halten, nicht zu schnell fahren und beide Hände am Steuer und die Augen auf der Straße haben. Nicht auf dem Handy vorm Tacho...

Aber ein gutes Fahrwerk ist schon wichtig für schnelle Ausweichmanöver. Ich hatte gestern draußen am FJS Flughafen mein BMW Fahrertraining. Wir haben nen 330i mit komplettem M-Paket bekommen. Das war wirklich nett, damit mal Slalom zu fahren, Vollbremsungen, Untersteuern und Übersteuern zu üben. Und immer schön bewässert von den Kursleitern, weil nur im Regen lernt man Autofahren. 

Da kannste echt jeden Frontschaber vergessen, wenn sie nur nicht so teuer wären, unsere weißblauen Edelkutschen.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wo kriegt man ein BMW-Fahrtraining her?
Bis jetzt hab ich mir überlegt mal das von auto motor sport zu machen.
Dort kriegt man ja nen 6er GTI.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Fahrertraining beschränkte sich darauf, vor einem Prada Laden zu stoppen, während es dort eine Rabattaktion gab.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mehr am Überlegen mal so ein Tolles Fun & Action Training von Subaru und dem ADAC mitzumachen 

Fun & Action Training XS


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde ja meine Großeltern anpumpen und dann das XXL-Training machen. 
Einfach sagen, es dient meiner Sicherheit, dadurch werde ich ein besserer Fahrer, usw., und du wirst sehen, dass die 500 € ganz schnell bezahlt sind.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Oktober 2009)

So nächsten Donnerstag ist verhandlung. Wenns schlecht läuft, hoffe ich, dass er kostenlos durch TÜV geht und neue Pellen bekommt und halt Mängelfrei wird. Wenns gut läuft, hab ich bald nen neuen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Oktober 2009)

Ach, wär ich froh wenn ich schon den Führerschein hätte  Bin grade dabei... Auto hab ich ja schon (Audi 80 B3).


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Ach, wär ich froh wenn ich schon den Führerschein hätte  Bin grade dabei... Auto hab ich ja schon (Audi 80 B3).




Same here - allerdings habe ich noch kein Auto. 
Wie bist'n da dran gekommen?


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Oktober 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man ein BMW-Fahrtraining her?
> Bis jetzt hab ich mir überlegt mal das von auto motor sport zu machen.
> Dort kriegt man ja nen 6er GTI.


Also wenn du externer Mitarbeiter bei BMW bist und deine Abteilung es vorsieht, dass du ab und zu mit Vorserienwagen Testfahrten machst, dann ruft dein Chef dich an und empfiehlt dir, dich dort mal anzumelden.  

Sollte aber auch für Privatpersonen gehen, siehe BMW Fahrer-Training : Übersicht
Die Seite ist zumindest öffentlich. Sind allerdings nicht ganz billig, das 1-Tages-Aufbautraining kostet ca. 420 EUR.

Die Trainings werden von der BMW Motorsport GmbH veranstaltet. Es gibt auch welche auf dem Salzburgring und auf dem Nürburgring. Teilweise auch mit dem M3 als Trainingsfahrzeug. 



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich bin mehr am Überlegen mal so ein Tolles Fun & Action Training von Subaru und dem ADAC mitzumachen
> 
> Fun & Action Training XS


Hm, da würde ich aber dann das XL oder das normale Training nehmen. von Namen und vom Preis her klingt XS nur nach einem Halbtageskurs. Das finde ich dann fast schon etwas kurz, weil das werden nur 3-4 Übungen sein. Bei mir waren es 7 iirc.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2009)

Ein Bekannter hat als M5 Fahrer damals direkt von BMW so ein Training angeboten bekommen.
Ein Auto "musste" er natürlich selbst mit an den Nürburgring bringen.

Heute kamen ein paar Schlappen hier an. Gar nicht mal so leicht das Zeug.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Oktober 2009)

So geil, hier im Autohaus steht wieder der Audi RS6 als Limo in Metallic-Blau.
Das Ding ist einfach nur böse


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ein Handy lenkt beim Fahren ab, Punkt aus! Dafür hätte dich jede AB-Polizei rausgewunken, und das imho völlig zu recht, vor allem bei der Geschwindigkeit.
> Dass der LKW-Fahrer Mist gebaut hat steht außer Frage, aber gerade wegen solchen Profis sollst du ja Sicherheitsabstand halten, nicht zu schnell fahren und beide Hände am Steuer und die Augen auf der Straße haben. Nicht auf dem Handy vorm Tacho...



Das mit dem Handy steht ausser Frage. Aber man sollte auch mal die Verhältnissmässigkeiten nicht verwechseln. Handy halten ist eins, ein schwerer Eingriff in den Strassenverkehr ist was anderes. Denn Sicherheitsabstand konnte ich keinen einhalten, da ja niemand vor mir war. Bis der LKW Fahrer "dachte": "Oh oh, ich habe jetzt nur 4 km Zeit von der A45 auf die A66 zu wecheln also mache ich es sofort".
Und Belehrungen wie man Auto fährt und wie nicht sind ja lieb gemeint aber ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern und so eine Quatsch mache ich maximal alle 10 Jahre.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Da kannste echt jeden Frontschaber vergessen, wenn sie nur nicht so teuer wären, unsere weißblauen Edelkutschen.



Wie schon des häufigeren erwähnt ist es nicht zielführend alle Fahrzeuge eines Antriebskonzepts in eine Schublade zu stecken. Fahre mal "zackige Manöver" mit einem Vectra und dann mit einem Passat, beide haben Frontantrieb, beide haben ein Fahrverhalten was sich in keinster Weise ähnelt. Selbiges gilt für den Standardantrieb. Erstmal Lexus SC430 dann einen BMW 650i, dann sieht man wie weit ein Spektrum sein kann. Von echten Hecktrieblern wie einem 11er will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Zoon (7. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob das beim Golf, dem GTI und dem R auch so ist weiß ich nicht, nur dass der 6 Zylinder bei VW aus dem Programm fliegt.



Laut VW Marketing soll beim Golf R anstatt des Pseudo Allrads das System auch wirklich fahrdynamisch nützend sein.

Das der VR6 rausfliegt ist gut, soundtechnisch ist der Motor zwar noch top aber leistungstechnisch gegenüber heutiger Konkurrenz nur noch ne Luftpumpe.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2009)

Viel interessanter finde ich ja den Scirocco R.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Laut VW Marketing soll beim Golf R anstatt des Pseudo Allrads das System auch wirklich fahrdynamisch nützend sein.
> 
> Das der VR6 rausfliegt ist gut, soundtechnisch ist der Motor zwar noch top aber leistungstechnisch gegenüber heutiger Konkurrenz nur noch ne Luftpumpe.



Das der VR6 seinen wohlverdienten Tod stirbt freut mich über die Maßen, da ich dem Ding noch nie was abgewinnen konnte.

Was den Allrad angeht, der ist wie seit dem Golf IV ein System auf Basis der Haldexkupplung. Und gravierend hat sich seither nichts geändert. Funktioniert auch einigermassen gut ohne große Reibverluste im Normalbetrieb, kann aber einem Quattro oder gar X-Drive nicht ansatzweise das Wasser reichen. Wenigstens hat er im großen Allradtest der AMS den Subaru gebügelt, heißt aber leider auch nichts da er unter den letzten von um die 20 Herstellern war  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Oktober 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Same here - allerdings habe ich noch kein Auto.
> Wie bist'n da dran gekommen?



Von meinen Eltern -.- Sonst gilt ja wie immer: mobile.de 
Ahc, wie schön wärs mit nem Auto durch de Landschaft zu fahren und net mehr au die ÖVM auweichen zu müssen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das mit dem Handy steht ausser Frage. Aber man sollte auch mal die Verhältnissmässigkeiten nicht verwechseln. Handy halten ist eins, ein schwerer Eingriff in den Strassenverkehr ist was anderes. Denn Sicherheitsabstand konnte ich keinen einhalten, da ja niemand vor mir war. Bis der LKW Fahrer "dachte": "Oh oh, ich habe jetzt nur 4 km Zeit von der A45 auf die A66 zu wecheln also mache ich es sofort".
> Und Belehrungen wie man Auto fährt und wie nicht sind ja lieb gemeint aber ich fahre nicht erst seit gestern und so eine Quatsch mache ich maximal alle 10 Jahre.


 
Du bist ja auch nicht der einzige, dem das passiert.
Mir auch schon (aber ohne Handy ).
Da fährt man ganz bescheiden mit 260km/h und plötzlich zieht Oma knack 600m vorm LKW auf die linke Spur, genau vor meinem Kühler. 
Bremsen reichte nicht mehr, also rechts rüber und über den Standstreifen alles überholt, was direkt vor einem war. 
Da habe ich mein Sportfahrwerk zu schätzen gelernt, mit einer Standardkarre wäre ich weggeflogen. 

Woran liegt das?
Die Leute gucken nur einmal in den Rückspiegel, sehen, dass er weit weg ist (aber man ist schnell da, wenn man entsprechend fährt), und ziehen dann rüber, dass sie dabei die Geschwindigkeit, mit der der Hintermann ankommt, überhaupt nicht einschätzen können, scheint sie nicht zu kümmern. 

Gerade auf der Autobahn kann ich als schnellerer Fahrer erwarten, dass die langsameren mehrmals in den Spiegel gucken, ehe sie auf die andere Spur ziehen.
Ich mache das auch immer.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Oktober 2009)

in einer 130er Zone etwa sollte man aber als langsamerer Fahrer erwarten das nicht gerade einer mit 250 angebügelt kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> in einer 130er Zone etwa sollte man aber als langsamerer Fahrer erwarten das nicht gerade einer mit 250 angebügelt kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Du meinst 30er Zone. 
Da fahre ich nur 60, wegen der spielender Kinder, wenns nur Rentner wären, würde ich 120 fahren.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ne, ich glaube CeresPK meint schon die Autobahn, wobei diese ja keine 130er-Zone ist.
130 ist die Richtgeschwindigkeit, und muss, sofern es keine Geschwindigkeitsschilder gibt, nicht eingehalten werden

@Quanti:
War das mit deinem OPC?
Und hast du von dem eigtl. Bilder mal hier hochgeladen?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab heut was tolles entdeckt!

Ford Mustang Shelby GT500


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Hab heut was tolles entdeckt!
> 
> Ford Mustang Shelby GT500


 
Hast du Knight rider gesehen?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Oktober 2009)

Jep die vorschau! der kommt morgen auf RTL!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Jep die vorschau! der kommt morgen auf RTL!


 
Ich habe den Pilotfilm und die komplette Serie schon gesehen, gibt nur 17 Folgen, dann war Schluss.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Oktober 2009)

Schade wo haste die gesehen?


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Hab heut was tolles entdeckt!
> 
> Ford Mustang Shelby GT500


Hab den Artikel in der auto motor sport gelesen.
Ein hammergeiles Auto
580 PS und das für "nur" 60000 Euro.
Zu geil.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja da kann AMG und co net mithalten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Schade wo haste die gesehen?


 
Die DVD kann man schon überall bekommen. KLICK


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Oktober 2009)

Asso aber auf Englisch oder kann man des auch auf Deutsch umstellen?

Zudem sind mir knapp 50€ imo zuviel!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Derzeit nur in Englisch, aber in Deutsch ist sie schon fertig, darf aber noch nicht veröffentlicht werden.
Da sperren die Fernsehsendern, sonst würde sich das keiner mehr bei ihnen angucken.

Aber, mal ersthaft, du hast nichts verpasst, der Cameo Auftritt von Hasselhoff war nett, aber er sieht extrem versoffen aus. 

Die Serie hat nicht mehr den Charm der alten, alles wirkt technisch und überzogen.
Kein Wunder, dass sie nach 13 Folgen den halben Cast gewechselt haben, aber trotzdem brachte es nichts, nach 17 Folgen war sense.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie mussten die ja neue Techniken einbringen! Da es ja jetzt nen neuer Kitt ist!


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe den Pilotfilm und die komplette Serie schon gesehen, gibt nur 17 Folgen, dann war Schluss.



machen wir uns nix vor, das war schon zuviel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> machen wir uns nix vor, das war schon zuviel.


 
Wer sagt denn, dass man der Serie nachtrauern soll?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> in einer 130er Zone etwa sollte man aber als langsamerer Fahrer erwarten das nicht gerade einer mit 250 angebügelt kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer sagt hier was von "130er Zone" ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer sagt hier was von "130er Zone" ?


 
Hab ich auch nicht verstanden.
In Deutschland gibt es Autobahnabschnitte, in denen es keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung gibt.
Dass die immer weniger werden, ist klar, und dass man nicht rasen, sondern vorausschauend schnell fahren soll, ist auch logisch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht verstanden.



Bei dem von mir beschriebenen Autobahnabschnitt gibt es eine dynamische Verkehrsführung und wenn nix los ist gilt Richtgeschwindigkeit, also open end  .

Übrigens wollte ich heute auch mal etwas flotter zum Steuerberater und zur Wagenwäsche und da durfte ich mal wieder Egoismus pur erleben, da ziehen Fahrzeuge ohne zu schauen bei mehr als 100 km/h Differenzgeschwindigkeit raus und eine Kandidatin sogar noch mit Ohrhören auf den Lauschern. Öffentlicher Straßenverkehr ist echt nur zum ins Lenkrad beissen.
Mit der Seuche des nicht Blinkens fange ich lieber gar nicht erst an. Wäre ja auch viel zu langweilig wenn man auch nur im Ansatz wüßte was der jeweils andere Verkehrsteilnehmer vorhaben könnte  .

Egal, morgen kommen die Winterschlappen drauf und die sind ohnehin nur bis 240 km/h freigegeben  .


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Oktober 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Hab heut was tolles entdeckt!
> 
> Ford Mustang Shelby GT500





Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hab den Artikel in der auto motor sport gelesen.
> Ein hammergeiles Auto
> 580 PS und das für "nur" 60000 Euro.
> Zu geil.



Guckst du hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens wollte ich heute auch mal etwas flotter zum Steuerberater und zur Wagenwäsche und da durfte ich mal wieder Egoismus pur erleben, da ziehen Fahrzeuge ohne zu schauen bei mehr als 100 km/h Differenzgeschwindigkeit raus und eine Kandidatin sogar noch mit Ohrhören auf den Lauschern. Öffentlicher Straßenverkehr ist echt nur zum ins Lenkrad beissen.


 
Es gibt Leute, die extra nur deshalb auf die linke Spur wechseln, um den schnelleren einzubremsen und ihn zu verarschen.
Wenn man dann dichter auffährt (), nehmen sie eine Kamera und fotografieren ein.
Nee, neeee, das ist doch blöd. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Egal, morgen kommen die Winterschlappen drauf und die sind ohnehin nur bis 240 km/h freigegeben  .


 
Kauf dir mal richtige Winterreifen, meine sind auch Open End. 
Kostet halt, lohnt sich aber. 

Öhm... so nebenbei, 20° und schon Winterreifen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm... so nebenbei, 20° und schon Winterreifen?



Naja, halt von O bis O.

.::EDIT::.

So, nun ist mein Wägelchen im "Wintermodus".....


----------



## roadgecko (8. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, halt von O bis O.
> 
> .::EDIT::.
> 
> So, nun ist mein Wägelchen im "Wintermodus".....



die O bis O Regel kenne ich auch, dabei habe ich noch nicht einmal ein Auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Oktober 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> die O bis O Regel kenne ich auch, dabei habe ich noch nicht einmal ein Auto



Das ist aber sehr löblich  .


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. Oktober 2009)

Was haste für Reifen drauf?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Oktober 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Was haste für Reifen drauf?



Falken HS-439 235/40 R18 95V XL mit Felgenhornschutz. 
Waren relativ preiswert und sind OK.
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Oktober 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr löblich  .



irgendwie greift diese regel heutzutage aber nicht mehr. im oktober braucht man nicht mal in bayern winterreifen, und in hessen schon überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> irgendwie greift diese regel heutzutage aber nicht mehr. im oktober braucht man nicht mal in bayern winterreifen, und in hessen schon überhaupt nicht.



Kann man so oder so sehen. Aber das sagt das Wetter:


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Oktober 2009)

sag ich doch, selbst das wetter ist der meinung das winterbereifung noch nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer? nicht? Warum musste ich dann heute morgen meine Scheibe Kratzen wegen Eis?


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Oktober 2009)

was weiss ich wo du parkst. ich kratze den ganzen winter kein eis.


----------



## JC88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Nur ma sone idee:

Vlt kann einer von euch helfen!Ich suche für n Kumpel n ersatzteil fürn Seat Leon 1m Bj01
Und zwar sucht er den Dimmregler für die Tachobeleuchtung, Original kostet die ganze anlage (mit leuchtweitenregulierungsschalter) 55euro beim fachhändler.Schrotter hat das auto bei uns inner gegend keiner das auto, zu neu.
KfzTeile24.de oder so haben sowas nicht. Poti austauschen is nich weil keine beschriftung auf dem kaputten is.

Kann einer helfen?

Dank im vorraus!


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> sag ich doch, selbst das wetter ist der meinung das winterbereifung noch nicht notwendig ist.



Wenn man der 7°C Regel glaubt dann verstehe ich deine AUssage nicht ?!


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Oktober 2009)

man muss ja nicht alles glauben.
bis einem die sommerreifen beim fahren behindern wirds mindest november.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. Oktober 2009)

Ab 1 November sind Winterreifen plicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ab 1 November sind Winterreifen plicht!


 
Nur bei Versicherungen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. Oktober 2009)

Jep aber wenns mitte November kracht und du hast Sommerreifen drauf hockste auf den Kosten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Nö, die Versicherungen meckern nur rum, aber gesetzliche Grundlagen haben sie dafür nicht, daher immer dagegen klagen, wenn die Versicherung einem Mitschuld geben will.
Sie muss erst mal nachweisen, dass das mit Winterreifen vermeitbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. Oktober 2009)

Das auch keine frage nur wenn du iner gegend wohnst wo es schon früh unter die 7 Grad grenze geht dann solltest Winterreifen drauftun! ansonsten haste sehr harte Sommerreifen!


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Da dieser Thread schon fast 400 Seiten hat und ich nicht alles durchlesen möchte, würde ich gerne von euch Wissen, welchen Wagen ihr mir als Fahranfänger empfehlen könntet? Mir reicht erstmal ein 2 Türer.

Preislich so bis ca 2.000€ (Gebraucht)


----------



## JC88 (14. Oktober 2009)

Corsa B kann ich nur empfehlen^^gibts ja in vielen verschiedenen ausführungen...ich fahr n 1.0 mit 55ps ne schöne kleine taschenrakete!und vor allem, extrem günstig im unterhalt vorher hatte ich, mein erstes eigenes auto, n corsa a 1.4i
noch günstiger im unterhalt und nochn bissl flotter allerdings im mom wohl recht schwer zu finden


----------



## 1821984 (14. Oktober 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Da dieser Thread schon fast 400 Seiten hat und ich nicht alles durchlesen möchte, würde ich gerne von euch Wissen, welchen Wagen ihr mir als Fahranfänger empfehlen könntet? Mir reicht erstmal ein 2 Türer.
> 
> Preislich so bis ca 2.000€ (Gebraucht)



Du solltest mal bischen schreiben, was dir vorschwebt!

Was kannst du dir an Unterhalt leisten, wie hoch darf der Spritverbrauch sein. Cabrio? Wieviel PS sollte er haben. 45 oder doch knapp 200?


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Oktober 2009)

2000 EUR sind schon etwas arg wenig, dafür bekommt man ja fast nur 15 Jahre alten Gurken, selbst bei Kleinwagen.
Schau dich mal bei VW Polos um, Modellreihe 6N. Ich persönlich finde den Polo hübscher als den Corsa, und Fahrwerk sowie Schaltung sind in meinen augen auch brauchbarer. Der Polo liegt gut in der Kurve und die Schaltung hakelt nicht so wie beim Rüsselsheimer Konkurrenten.

Bedenke aber, dass so alte Autos dann in Versicherung und Steuer teurer sind und auch die Reparaturkosten höher sein werden als bei neuen Autos. Das Geld, das du vermeintlich sparst, zahlst du dann ganz schnell wieder drauf...


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Corsa B kann ich nur empfehlen^^gibts ja in vielen verschiedenen ausführungen...ich fahr n 1.0 mit 55ps ne schöne kleine taschenrakete!und vor allem, extrem günstig im unterhalt vorher hatte ich, mein erstes eigenes auto, n corsa a 1.4i
> noch günstiger im unterhalt und nochn bissl flotter allerdings im mom wohl recht schwer zu finden



Ach was. Nen Astra F bekommst du gut für 2.000 €. Und die sind eigentlich ganz cool. 71 PS sollten als Anfänger reichen. Wenn du nen "guten" erwischt fährt der sogar an die 190 km/h ^^


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Ford Focus ist auch gut.
Mein Auto, wenn ich den Führerschein bestehe (daumen drück).
Ist der alte Wagen von meinen Eltern und obwohl 8 Jahre alt noch super in schuß.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

Major Lorne schrieb:


> Ford Focus ist auch gut.
> Mein Auto, wenn ich den Führerschein bestehe (daumen drück).
> Ist der alte Wagen von meinen Eltern und obwohl 8 Jahre alt noch super in schuß.



Focus finde ich auch cool. Allerdings kommst du mit 2.000 € da nicht weit. Besonders gut ist natürlich der ST und der RS (auch der alte RS, der aber sehr teuer ist, da limitiert). 

Der alte Focus meines Bruders hatte allerdings den Fehler das er von alleine gas gegeben hat (!). Selbst die Werkstatt wuste nicht woran es lag (wir machen sonst eigentlich alles selber, Fehlerspeicher war auch leer). Letzendlich wurde er verkauft


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Der Focus meiner Eltern hat noch rund 3500 Euro wert.


----------



## JC88 (14. Oktober 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ach was. Nen Astra F bekommst du gut für 2.000 €. Und die sind eigentlich ganz cool. 71 PS sollten als Anfänger reichen. Wenn du nen "guten" erwischt fährt der sogar an die 190 km/h ^^




Naja, aber n astra schluckt zuviel, der wiegt schon einiges mehr und 71 ps fürn fahranfänger, nuja...da gehn die meinungen auseinander


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Naja, aber n astra schluckt zuviel, der wiegt schon einiges mehr und 71 ps fürn fahranfänger, nuja...da gehn die meinungen auseinander



Ich finde nicht das der viel schluckt. Na gut es gibt was nix was weniger wiegt als ein alter corsa, aber um die 1.000 kg (Astra F) sind auch nicht gerade viel 

Meinst du 71 ps sollten zu viel sein oder zu wenig ?


----------



## JC88 (14. Oktober 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Meinst du 71 ps sollten zu viel sein oder zu wenig ?



Zuviel freilich^^meiner meinung nach


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Finde ich nich.
Der Wagen ist schwerer als ein Kleinwagen, da braucht es die 71 PS.
Sonst kommste ja nie in die Gänge.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Zuviel freilich^^meiner meinung nach



zu viel. Okay. Ka aber meiner Meinung nach soll man ja auch ma ab und an vorwärts kommen (wenigstens ein bisschen da 71) ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2009)

Na wenns noch weniger wäre, würde es beim Überholen ja gefährlich.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Na wenns noch weniger wäre, würde es beim Überholen ja gefährlich.



mein reden  Man kann sich auch mit nem Trabbi tot fahren, so ist das nicht. Es kommt immer auch auf die "Reife" an und ob man was wann man vollgas fahren kann und wann nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte am Anfang einen Corola mit 75PS.
Der hat von der Leistung her gereicht und mit dem konnte man sogar langsame Traktoren überholen.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang einen Corola mit 75PS.
> Der hat von der Leistung her gereicht und mit dem konnte man sogar langsame Traktoren überholen.



na das kannste auch mit nem Rennrad


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2009)

Aber nur bergab.


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> na das kannste auch mit nem Rennrad



Aber nich wenns den Berg hochgeht. 



oooch, da hat mir einer den Witz umgedreht.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

Major Lorne schrieb:


> Aber nich wenns den Berg hochgeht.
> 
> 
> 
> oooch, da hat mir einer den Witz umgedreht.



Na dann machste halt Jan Ulrich style und haust dir nen bisschen "gepimptes Blut" rein ^^


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Oder wie Floyd Landis mit Testosteronstreifen an den Eiern.


----------



## Fransen (15. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang einen Corola mit 75PS.


Ich bin gleich mit nem Golf 2.0TDI und 170PS eingestiegen.
>und ja, ich lebe immernoch... (entgegen aller Wetten^^)


----------



## k-b (15. Oktober 2009)

71 PS zuviel? Wtf? Nur weil man Fahranfänger ist, will man trotzdem auch mal n Berg hoch fahren..


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Oktober 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> 71 PS zuviel? Wtf? Nur weil man Fahranfänger ist, will man trotzdem auch mal n Berg hoch fahren..


Aber ehrlich
Unser VW Caravelle Bus Bj. 91 hat mit seinem Gewicht nur 75 PS.
Das ist mal untermotorisiert....
Aber immerhin ein Diesel, da spürt man wenigstens den Ansatz eines Drehmoments


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Oktober 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich mit nem Golf 2.0TDI und 170PS eingestiegen.
> >und ja, ich lebe immernoch... (entgegen aller Wetten^^)



war aber knapp, hm? 

btw: die wenigsten 170ps tdi haben ihre leistung - kann also sein das du es vw verdankst.


----------



## mr_sleeve (15. Oktober 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich mit nem Golf 2.0TDI und 170PS eingestiegen.
> >und ja, ich lebe immernoch... (entgegen aller Wetten^^)



lebt das auto auch noch?


----------



## Fransen (15. Oktober 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> war aber knapp, hm?
> 
> btw: die wenigsten 170ps tdi haben ihre leistung - kann also sein das du es vw verdankst.


Weiß ich.
Aber danke an VW für die Hilfe, bei dem Preis ist das doch wohl zu erwarten.
>Schützt die Verbraucher...!!!



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> lebt das auto auch noch?


Jo und fährt immernoch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Oktober 2009)

Autos geben ja normalerweise ein Lichtsignal, wenn man sie auf- und zuschließt.
Nun ist es so, dass bei einem Kumpel der neue Golf 6 (am 16.10. beim Händler geholt, Abwrackung) nur ein Signal gibt, wenn man das Auto aufschließt.
Nun frag ich mich, ob das denn nicht auch mit den Lichtern kurz blinken müsste, wenn man es abschließt. Was meint ihr dazu?

Und ich glaube auch, dass schon der Heckwischer kaputt ist.
Wenn man den rechte Hebel so wie vorgesehen drückt oder zieht (hab vergessen welche Richtung)
tut sich beim Heckwischer nichts.


----------



## Fransen (18. Oktober 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und ich glaube auch, dass schon der Heckwischer kaputt ist.
> Wenn man den rechte Hebel so wie vorgesehen drückt oder zieht (hab vergessen welche Richtung)
> tut sich beim Heckwischer nichts.



Den sollte man drücken (ist jedenfalls beim 5er Golf so und beim A4).
Ich kenne es nur, dass es jeweils beim öffnen und wieder beim verschließen blinkt.


----------



## feivel (18. Oktober 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> 71 PS zuviel? Wtf? Nur weil man Fahranfänger ist, will man trotzdem auch mal n Berg hoch fahren..




mein erstes auto hatte 34 ps..und ich hatte bei manchen bergen ganz schön probleme


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2009)

War das ein Käfer oder ein Trabbi?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2009)

Würde auch auf einen Mini passen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, es gibt ja noch mehr solche Sardinenbüchsen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab (abgesehen vielleicht vom Ferrari) mit keinem unserer Autos so viel Spaß wie mit dem offenen Mini.
Die Dinger machen einfach Laune, das ist GoKart Feeling vom feinsten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2009)

1. Ich hab nichts gegen Minis.
2. Es gibt nicht viele hier, die Ferrari und "unserer Autos" in einem Satz unter bringen.


----------



## Fabian (18. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich immer an Mr.Bean denken

Was wiegt der alte mini eigentlich?


----------



## ole88 (19. Oktober 2009)

um die 800 900 glaub ich. tja mit selbstständiger Arbeit is so manches erreichbar wo man als angestellter nie hin kommen würde.

naja der neue mini Coupe sieht genial aus hoff den baun se.


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> War das ein Käfer oder ein Trabbi?




qualitativ schlechter: ein fiat panda


----------



## Stormbringer (19. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> naja der neue mini Coupe sieht genial aus hoff den baun se.



kommt 2011 - und der roadster auch.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht viele hier, die Ferrari und "unserer Autos" in einem Satz unter bringen.


Aber auch nur weil sich ja fast keiner mit "nur" einem Mondial abgeben will. 30.000€ ist zwar nicht wenig aber auch alles andere als unbezahlbar.



ole88 schrieb:


> um die 800 900 glaub ich.


Der new Mini vielleicht, das Original kommt auf um die 600kg(bzw. die alten Mokes sogar auf unter 500kg)


> tja mit selbstständiger Arbeit is so manches erreichbar wo man als angestellter nie hin kommen würde.


Mein Dad ist Angestellter und auch kein Geschäftsführer. 


> naja der neue mini Coupe sieht genial aus hoff den baun se.





Stormbringer schrieb:


> kommt 2011 - und der roadster auch.


Dann kann ich den ja 2014 kaufen.


----------



## Mosed (19. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> tja mit selbstständiger Arbeit is so manches erreichbar wo man als angestellter nie hin kommen würde.



Naja, die ganzen "Top"-Manager sind auch angestellte und verdienen teilweise Millionen. 
Vor allem bedeutet selbstständig sein und eine Firma besitzen nicht gleich Reichtum. Manche denken das ja irgendwie. Warum auch immer.


Mal sehen. Noch ein gutes Jahr studieren, dann halbes Jahr Probezeit und dann umschauen wegen Autokauf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2009)

Man muss eben das passende Einkommen habem, egal ob Selbstständig oder Angestellt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Oktober 2009)

> bzw. die alten Mokes sogar auf unter 500kg


Der Subaru 360 war das glaube ich, mit 360kg (sogar mit 4 Reifen).


----------



## ole88 (23. Oktober 2009)

hm könnt hinhauen, ich finds sowieso suspekt einem kompakten einen sport Look samt Motor zu verpassen aber darf dann 1500 oder mehr mit sich rumschleppen. viel ps sind nun mal nur für leichte Autos gut. die ganzen St S3 oder Renault F1 kompaktten find ich einfach nicht passend. wär weniger Gewicht an Board würde das dann wieder passen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2009)

*V8 Fun *

Gestern waren wir bei Geiger Cars in München um mal zu schauen ob amerikanische Muclecars eine Option zu unseren alltäglichen Autos sind.
Ursprünglich erschien der Camaro der interessanteste Kandidat aus dem aktuellen Musclecar Trio zu sein. Aber nachdem wir erfuhren wie unverhältnissmässig teuer diese Wagen derzeit gehandelt werden, da die Nachfrage nicht befriedigt werden kann (US LP $33.900, deutscher VK 48.900,- Euro), schwenkten wir um und schauten uns den 2010er Mustang GT mal etwas genauer an.
Optisch ein schön aggresives Coupé, mit allerlei lustigen Features, wie Rückfahrkamera im Rückspiegel, variable Instrumentenbeleuchtung , netten 19"ern, Leder, ... usw.
Diesen sind wir dann auch gefahren. Der Sound unfassbar geil, die Haptik ist bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie sie oftmals geredet wird aber das Fahrwerk ist unterirdisch, wenn man geradeaus voll durchbeschleunigt geht die Front hoch wie bei einem Sportboot, beim schalten in den nächsten Gang versetzt der ganze Wagen und wer Kurven schnell fahren möchte muss zu allem bereit sein, da am Kurveneingang vollkommen unklar ist ob man den Kurvenausgang noch erleben wird.
Als Bonus kommt noch das "TDI-Phänomen" dazu, sprich wenn man voll durchbeschleunigt (oder auch nur das Gaspedal berührt) entsteht eine brutale Soundkulisse welche sich nicht im Entferntesten mit der aktuell gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit bzw. Beschleunigung deckt. D.h. du denkst es geht volle Kanne voran und wesentlich leistungsschwächere Fahrzeuge fahren vollkommen unbeeindruckt an dir vorbei, eben wie beim TDI, wo man sich durch das hohe Drehomment extrem gut beschleunigt fühlt aber die Realität eine andere Sprache spricht.
Von den 326 PS welche der Wagen haben soll, kommen netto auf der Straße vielleicht 180 bis 220 PS an. Also viel Krawall mit extrem wenig Ergebniss.
Zur Ehrenrettung des Mustangs muss man sagen er ist auch sehr preiswert, d.h. mit 36.000 Euro ist man dabei, inkl einer "Vollausstattung".
Muss man halt für sich wissen ob man mit so einem Blender fahren will. Aufmerksamkleit erregt er auf jeden Fall, muss man halt drauf stehen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder und zwei Beschleunigungsvideos (es kommt dabei eher auf den Sound an ). Leider kann man hier relativ schlecht Bilder hochladen, deshalb der Link zu meinem Webspace:

Index of /Geiger Cars


----------



## ole88 (24. Oktober 2009)

hehe nettes auto^^
mir gefällt der mustang und schlecht sieht er nicht aus. allerdings gefallen mir da reisschüsseln ala gt-r oder rx8 einfach besser


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> mir gefällt der mustang und schlecht sieht er nicht aus. allerdings gefallen mir da reisschüsseln ala gt-r oder rx8 einfach besser



Naja wenn du mal mit Herrn Geiger gesprochen hast und er ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert über Testfahrten in Nardo & Co., dann willst du den GT-R nichtmal mehr geschenkt haben. Der ist so haltbar wie ein Kartenhaus.


----------



## hzdriver (24. Oktober 2009)

3`er BMW Compact , ist auch gut so , wird auch wieder ein BMW


----------



## Zoon (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: V8 Fun *



ole88 schrieb:


> hm könnt hinhauen, ich finds sowieso suspekt einem kompakten einen sport Look samt Motor zu verpassen aber darf dann 1500 oder mehr mit sich rumschleppen. viel ps sind nun mal nur für leichte Autos gut. die ganzen St S3 oder Renault F1 kompaktten find ich einfach nicht passend. wär weniger Gewicht an Board würde das dann wieder passen.



Wobei die ganzen Cup Versionen sind gar nicht mal so schlecht von Renault, Twingo Sport, Clio Sport , der nächste Megane Sport sieht auch wieder verdammt gut aus. Also in Gegensatz zu mancher Konkurrenz sind diese Fahrzeuge wirklich sporttauglich, gute Fahrwerke und Bremsen, ESP vollständig deaktivierbar, Motorsteuerung nicht künstlich begrenzt in den ersten Gängen, man muss hier noch richtig Fahrer sein oder andersrum zum Glück darf man hier noch richtig Fahrer sein ...

Steh zwar nicht so auf Franzosenkarren, aber Renault hat da im "stillen Kämmerlein" wirklich gute Wagen hervorgebracht die auch den Gedanken des Ur Golf GTI wieder 1 zu 1 auf die Bühne bringen.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir bei Geiger Cars in München um mal zu schauen ob amerikanische Muclecars eine Option zu unseren alltäglichen Autos sind....



Hättest ja fragen können ob du ne Runde im 800 PS Ford Gt mitfahren darfst


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: V8 Fun *



Zoon schrieb:


> Hättest ja fragen können ob du ne Runde im 800 PS Ford Gt mitfahren darfst



Obwohl ich Autofreak bin gibt es Fahrzeugkategorien die für mich vollkommen uninteressant sind und dazu zählen echte Rennwagen. Der GT40 ist nunmal mehr Rennwagen als Straßenwagen.


----------



## ole88 (24. Oktober 2009)

naja war ich kein alfa oder BMW fan wär der megan echt ne alternative. der ist absolut genial vom aussehen wenn der heckwischer nicht wär.

hab heut denn neuen A5 gesehn und muss sagen das es ein Fehler war einer 5er GT alternative aus dem A5 zu machen, für mich ist der A/RS5 einfach das schönste Coupe was momentan rumfährt und sowas dann draus zu basteln, naja musste das sein?


----------



## k-b (24. Oktober 2009)

Das is nich wirklich ne alternative zum 5er GT. Das wird der Audi A7 eher..


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal unser alter...

BMW 330D
184PS 
3L-Hubraum, 6Zyl.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für schlechte Quali, handy cam


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Hier mal unser alter...
> 
> BMW 330D
> 184PS
> ...



Kommt echt nicht schlecht wie er da steht.

Naja, vielleicht bis auf die Felgen^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Oktober 2009)

Da sollten lieber BBS drauf sein  

hätte mir auch besser gefallen.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2009)

Ach könnte das Leben nicht schön sein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Oktober 2009)

WoW... nen S5 Voll fett krass alter


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2009)

Wobei mir der normale A5 auch schon gefallen würde, wenn er doch nicht ganz so teuer wäre. Naja, muss man eben noch n bischen warten.


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Oktober 2009)

a5 ist cool 

Mir gefällt auch der A3 Sportsback


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> a5 ist cool
> 
> Mir gefällt auch der A3 Sportsback



Jap

Ich finde nen A3 (Sportsback oder nicht) fährt sich auch genial. Konnte den schon hin und wieder mal austesten.


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Oktober 2009)

hatten wir auch mal, als 2.0TDI... ging gut 

Aber am besten ist immer noch --> S3 2.0 TFSI  der geht richtig ab ^^


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Aber am besten ist immer noch --> S3 2.0 TFSI  der geht richtig ab ^^



Oh mann, den wollt ich schon lange mal fahren, hatte aber noch nie die Gelegenheit...mist.


N Kumpel von mir fährt nen Focus RS mit 270 PS. Wenn de da aufs Gas drückst geht dir der A... auf Grundeis.


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hab heut denn neuen A5 gesehn und muss sagen das es ein Fehler war einer 5er GT alternative aus dem A5 zu machen, für mich ist der A/RS5 einfach das schönste Coupe was momentan rumfährt und sowas dann draus zu basteln, naja musste das sein?



Audi schwimmt momentan ein wenig, was die Verkaufszahlen der größeren Modelle angeht, habe ich zumindest gehört. BMW ist da vergleichsweise stark, eventuell wollen sie halt modellmäßig dranbleiben.
Wie der 5er GT ankommt, muss sich aber noch zeigen, das Heck gefällt mir persönlich beim CS-Concept besser als jetzt beim Serienfahrzeug.
Der optisch gefälligste "Gran Tourismo" ist in meinen augen ohnehin der Porsche Panamera.

Am besten optisch gelöst wurde das 4Türen-Coupe bisher aber von Alfa Romeo damals beim 156.


----------



## ole88 (25. Oktober 2009)

der 156 ist mein Traum Auto von Alfa, die Scheinwerfer die front das heck, einfach geil, wenn der motor noch passt, so macht heckantrieb Spaß. Oder gleich M3. 

also ich glaub das der A5 SB schon eine 5er GT alternative darstellen soll. 
Naja wenn A3 dann 3Türer und 2l tfsi s-tronic. haben wir als hvo Auto. 

nun ja wenn's bei mir beruflich so weiter geht steht in einem Jahr ein SLK oder C klasse aufm Parkplatz. Alles Firma bezahlt und das auf selbstständiger Basis. und in4 oder 5 Jahren dann denn panamera oder 911er obwohl ich denn panamera viel mehr mag wenn es Porsche sein muss.

hat wer erfahrungswerte mit dem aktuellen slk? was sollte rein ins Auto und was für Motoren gibt es für denn?


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hat wer erfahrungswerte mit dem aktuellen slk? was sollte rein ins Auto und was für Motoren gibt es für denn?



Persönlich kann ich dir zwar nicht zuviel sagen, aber der Freund meiner Cousine fährt nen silbernen SLK.
Der hat ca. 280 PS, welche bei diesem Auto auch wirklich reichen sollten. Die anderen Arten kenn ich ausm Stand auch nicht.
In dem Auto sind wir im Winter bei 1 Grad Außentemperatur schon offen gefahren. Diese Sitz-Nacken-Heizung ist echt der Wahn.


----------



## Zoon (25. Oktober 2009)

Was BMW mit dem 5er GT verzapft hat weiß ich nicht so recht, im Prinzip nur ein tiefergelegter X6 ohne Allrad, und halt schon die Front vom nächsten 5er dran... also mein Fall ist das nicht.

Aktueller SLK: 280er reicht zum Cruisen aus - sehr schöner Klang, soll der nur als größere Handtasche für die Frau dienen reicht auch der größte 4 Zylinder (den Ruf hat der nun mal weg .. ). Der AMG ist nicht zu empfehlen, basiert technisch noch auf der ganz alten MB Philosophie (ESP nicht abschaltbar etc ...) da reicht schon der 350er V6 dicke aus. Die Airscarf Heizung hab ich mir mal näher angeschaut die Lüfter können glatt aus dem PC Bereich stammen 

De rnächste Alfa 169 soll wieder mit Heckantrieb kommen .. der 8C ist für normalsterbliche ja eh unerreichbar (halt ausverkauft bei Premiere ^^)


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

Mein Traum ist ja der E92 M3 

420PS
4L Hubraum 
V8 

Den will ich auf jeden fall i.wann mal haben


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Oh mann, den wollt ich schon lange mal fahren, hatte aber noch nie die Gelegenheit...mist.
> 
> 
> N Kumpel von mir fährt nen Focus RS mit 270 PS. Wenn de da aufs Gas drückst geht dir der A... auf Grundeis.



Getunt ? 

Weil der "neue" hat 305 PS und der "alte" irgendwas mit 220 PS


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

den neuen würd ich auch gerne mal fahren...

305PS in nem 4zyl. Motor


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Getunt ?
> 
> Weil der "neue" hat 305 PS und der "alte" irgendwas mit 220 PS



Ja er hat den alten mit ursprünglich 220 PS. Weiß aber nicht was daran gemacht wurde. Ich weiß nur das er schon immer 270 PS bei ihm hat.
Die Karre fährt zusätzl. noch mit Gas.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Den will ich auf jeden fall i.wann mal haben



Dann musst du aber bald ordern, in etwa 2 Jahren dürfte er EOL sein. Dann gibts die Primär bei den "guten" Fähnchenhändlern.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

der wäre dann aber auch nicht ganz billig ^^

Aber ich warte die zeit ab 

EDIT: Ich würe auch gerne mal nen E46 M3 Fahren 

6Zyl. 
3.2L Hubraum
343PS


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> der wäre dann aber auch nicht ganz billig ^^
> 
> Aber ich warte die zeit ab
> 
> ...




Der "alte" RS kostet auch noch gute 12.000 € mit gut und gerne mal 100.000 km.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

RS ? 
Ich rede dir ganze zeit vom M3


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Und er vom RS.
Tja, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

Aber er hat meinen Beitrag ja Zitiert


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Und anscheinend hat er ihm nicht geschmeckt.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich dir wohl recht geben ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> der wäre dann aber auch nicht ganz billig ^^
> 
> Aber ich warte die zeit ab
> 
> ...



Gibt noch tollere als den E46 M3, ich find eh das es nicht der hübscheste ist, die Stirnfläche von der Frontscheibe und die dachform sind geschmackssache. 

Dann lieber nen E36, am allerliebsten nen E36 318IS Class 2 Edition mit nem vernünftigen Motor.
Das geilste an fahrmaschine was von BMW stammt war bisher echt nen E30 mit nem S38B38 also der Maschine vom M5. Da macht das Porsche jagen auf der Bahn so richtig spass.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir wohl recht geben ^^



Egal, beide Toll


----------



## Fransen (25. Oktober 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> 6Zyl.
> 3.2L Hubraum
> 343PS



Hatte neulich für ein Wochenende ein Z4M Coupe.
4,1kg pro PS, 5sek. von 0-100 und 250km/h Spitze.

Sehr schick war auch die Differentialsperre u. das SMG-Getriebe (wenn es auch etwas ruppig ist^^).

Jede Kurve war ein richtier Spaß (für mich), mein Vater fand' es dann doch nachher nicht mehr so lustig.=D


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

Also der Z4M ist natürlich auch klasse... Hat ja den Gleichen Motor wie vom E46 M3 ^^

@dfence: Mein vater hatte früher mal nen E30... Das waren noch zeiten  Geht echt gut das teil 

Naja... BMW ist ehh das geilste für mich


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Oktober 2009)

Joar so nen E30 kann schon flott sein, aber da gibts nicht viel modelle die wirklich gut gehen, darunter 318IS, 320IS, 325I, 333I, und leztendlich alle Evo stufen vom M3, bei der Originalkarosse dann aber nur mit Mtech vollverspoilerung ( nich wegen der optik sondern weils den CW Wert verbessert, bei BMW sind die Spoiler und co kein Show und Shine ) 
Naja wenn ich mir nochmal nen Auto kauf, dann wirds auch wieder nen E30 allerhöchstens nen E36, ich finde die Designs der neuen BMW´s von Chris Bangel nicht wirklich so toll, gibt zwar den ein oder anderen schicken wagen, aber das hat für mich nicht mehr arg viel mit der tradition von BMW gemeinsam. Vorallem das BMW von seinem Sauger Konzept abweicht find ich echt schade, den da baut Bmw mitunter die besten Motoren. Nicht umsonst hat der S54 8 Mal in folge den titel International Engine of the Year bekommen. Zur Info der S54 ist jenes triebwerk aus M3 E46, M3 GTR, Z3M, Z4M .

Und ich finds heut noch geil das man aus verschiedenen BMW Motoren sich nen richtig schmucken Rennsport Motor bauen kann, man nehme nen ETA Block ausm 325, nen Kopf vom 320I bastelt nen bisl und man bekommt nen 2.7Liter Motor, oder man nimmt nen 325I Motor bastelt da die Kurbelwelle vom 324TD rein hat ma auch knapp 2.7liter. So sind Motoren bis zu 210PS ohne groß tunning möglich und für nicht viel geld. Oder man pflanzt sich gleich vom 535I den Motor in nen E30 dann hast auch deine 211PS. Allerdings is der 2.7er mehr die drehorgel, wärend der 3.5er einfach nen brachialen durchzug hat, aber nicht so die drehorgel ist, klar mehr hubraum halt. 
Aber ich kann dir sagen, so nen leergeräumter E30 mit Käfig und nem gut gebauten 2.7er geht wirklich ab ohne ende, das leistungsgewicht is halt auch sehr geil wenn man will und geld hat bekommst den E30 auch auf 900kg runter und die kombination mit nem 240PS Sauger und nem sperdiff is dann einfach hammer wenn damit mal ne runde hockenheim fährst. 

Hach ich werd nie vom E30 loskommen *g* allerhöchstens den ein oder anderen japse als zweitwagen, denn die können ebenfalls richtig gute Motoren bauen und da gibts auch so einige fahrspass maschinen, Honda Integra Type R ..... Renwagen im Strassenlook.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

Nen Kollege hatte auch mal nen E30 M3...

Fette Karre... erster Gang bis 70  einfach nur Brutal !


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Oktober 2009)

Sportgetriebe halt und nen extrem langes diff, erster gang unten links zum schnellen hochschalten in den zweiten. Gehen schon gut die teile, aber es gibt E30´s die gehen noch viel besser


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> N Kumpel von mir fährt nen Focus RS mit 270 PS. Wenn de da aufs Gas drückst geht dir der A... auf Grundeis.



yep, da würde mir der a... ebenfalls auf grundeis gehen. 270ps und frontkratzer - das passt einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wieso?
Mußt halt nur die Kurven "etwas" anders anfahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Mein OPC hat noch mehr Leistung und einen sehr guten Frontantrieb.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

Hatte nen Nachbar 

der hatte aber 320PS, anstatt 245 

Ging richtig gut das teil


----------



## ole88 (25. Oktober 2009)

ich mag frontler nich so. hatte n paar schon, mein nächster wird heckantrieb.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2009)

Kauf dir Allrad.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mir würde ein Allrad schon was bringen.
Vor allem wenn wir im Winter wieder wochenlang Schneefahrbahn haben.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mir würde ein Allrad schon was bringen.
> Vor allem wenn wir im Winter wieder wochenlang Schneefahrbahn haben.



Da hilft nur ein Suzuki Samurai (spaßiges Teil, ich weiß wo von ich rede ).


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mir würde auch schon der Suzuki Escudo Pike´s Peak Version reichen.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mir würde auch schon der Suzuki Escudo Pike´s Peak Version reichen.



Zuviel Gran Turismo gezockt


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

klar ^^


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mir würde auch schon der Suzuki Escudo Pike´s Peak Version reichen.



Uhh ja der hat in GT (glaub war teil 2) richtig gepwnt ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2009)

Da konnte man im 3er noch nen Turbo reinbauen und hatte ca. 1450PS.
Nur Kurve fahren war halt nicht mehr so.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Oktober 2009)

ist ja auch normal, wenn ich mit nem auto versuche mit 400 in die Kurve, wirds entweder schwer, oder es endet nicht ganz so fein


----------



## ole88 (26. Oktober 2009)

allrad? dann A5 Quattro.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> allrad? dann A5 Quattro.



Wenn man den Tests der letzten Jahre Glauben schenkt, dann sollte eine S-Klasse mit Allrad oder ein X-Modell von BMW die erste Wahl sein und ein Subaru oder FIAT die letzte Option sein.
Audi ist irgendwo dazwischen.

Aber wer braucht schon Allrad, bei unseren Wintern ist Sonnencreme fast wichtiger  ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2009)

Naja, bei unserem letzten Winter hätte ich lieber eine Schneefräse.

Ich hab ja jetzt kein grundsätzliches Problem auf Schnee zu fahren, aber wenn man schnell in die Arbeit muß, ist eine freie Fahrbahn doch ganz nützlich.


----------



## ole88 (26. Oktober 2009)

also im schönen frankenland kann's schon extrem werden, da is ein Allrad nich verkehrt, da wär der impreza genial im verschneiten fichtelgebirge, Au man ich brauch money


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier im Norden braucht keiner Allrad.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Oktober 2009)

mahlzeit, hab da mal ne frage, was sollte man machen, wenn man ein auto für 2-3 Jahre unter einer planne einmotten will.


----------



## BMW M-Power (31. Oktober 2009)

Benzin raus, öl eventuell ablassen, und Batterie abklemmen.

Das wars eig. ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Und hoffen, dass die Gummidichtungen nicht brüchig werden.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Oktober 2009)

die gummi dichtungen kann man ja halbjährlich mal auffrischen. Sollte man die pellen abbauen und weglagern. Und das auto aufbocken. Aber der motor sollte dann schon nach drei Jahren starten, wenn man wieder flüssigkeiten drin hat, oder kann es da problem geben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wenn kein Öl im Getriebe ist.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich mein der reifen wegen. Wollte mir ungern neue kaufen. Das auto würde dann später soweit betriebsfertig gemacht werden und dann gleich verhöckern. Also will ich dann kaum geld ausgeben für reifen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Solange sie an Felgen hängen und ziemlich neu sind, kein Problem.

Wenn sie jetzt schon ein paar Jahre alt sind, wird es fraglich, aber wenn du ihn verkaufst eh egal.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Oktober 2009)

also die pellen sind gute 5 jahre alt und haben noch gut 3 bis 4mm profil. also würde ich sie abbauen und irgendwo aufhängen und dann wieder aufbauen und weg mit dem auto


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Sollte klappen, nur die Reifen würde ich dann nicht mehr sonderlich belasten.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Oktober 2009)

ne aber 20-100km werden die dann noch halten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Zur Sicherheit würde ich eher im Schritttempo fahren.



Spoiler



Ich meinte nicht zu schnell in die Kurven fahren.


----------



## BMW M-Power (31. Oktober 2009)

stell das auto doch einfach auf kästen oder so.

Mach einfach die Reifen ab, und verwahre sie gut...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Auto aufbocken, Federn und Reifen entlasten, dann sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## darksplinter (31. Oktober 2009)

Renault Laguna GT ?
Hat den jemand bzw schon ma jemnad damit gefahren?


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2009)

die reifen sollten nur der witterung nich ausgesetzt werden ^^ auch nie benutzte reifen sind nach 6 7 jahren in warmen wind, kalten nächten, schnee, eis, regen... nur noch schrott wert.


----------



## ole88 (31. Oktober 2009)

ne aber berichte drüber gehört, veraltete technick zu hoher verbrauch, lass es und nimm was andres.


----------



## darksplinter (2. November 2009)

Dann mal weiter schauen..
Vllt wirds n 330d Bj 2008
Der schaut ganz nett aus


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

diesel? warum diesel?


----------



## Stormbringer (2. November 2009)

warum kein diesel?

btw: mal bilder von meinem kleinen spielzeug auf seinen winterrädern.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. November 2009)

Beim Diesel haste in jeder Lebenslage Dampf! Kommt aber auch auf den Motor an!


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

ich hab mit nem benziner auch in jeder lebenslage dampf, also das isn schwaches argument der diesler


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. November 2009)

Is das n Conti TS830P?


----------



## MoS (2. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> btw: mal bilder von meinem kleinen spielzeug auf seinen winterrädern.


Du hast Geschmack!  

Wenn der nicht so teuer wäre, hätte ich auch einen


----------



## Stormbringer (2. November 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Is das n Conti TS830P?



yep. 

 @mos: thx.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. November 2009)

Hab ich doch richtig gesehen!

Das Rot ist zwar net mein geschmack aber sonst sieht der kleine gut aus!


----------



## rabit (2. November 2009)

Vectra B 2.0I 16V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

och silber, hmm nettes alltagsauto. nich so mein ding


----------



## Dustin91 (2. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> warum kein diesel?
> 
> btw: mal bilder von meinem kleinen spielzeug auf seinen winterrädern.



Die Felgen....
Was sind das für welche, und wie viel kosten die?
Wie sehen denn erst deiner Sommerfelgen aus?
Oder sind sie das auch im Sommer?^^


----------



## Stormbringer (2. November 2009)

dustin, also aktuell habe ich gar keine sommerräder. 
die felgen sind vom hersteller barracuda, model karizzma in 8x18... stückpreis 220.-


----------



## Doney (2. November 2009)

ich will was kleines... n civic wär geil ^^


----------



## Dustin91 (2. November 2009)

Was mir iwie auch gefällt ist der Volvo C30.
Eine billige Alternative zum Scirocco.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

hm stimmt der c30 ist echt geil mit nem ordentlichen treibwerk, ka wieviel ps bei dem gehen der sieht in weiß einfach geil aus, vom heck her gewöhnungsbedürftigt aber is scho geil des auto


----------



## roadgecko (2. November 2009)

Der C30 hat mit nem "T5" 5-Zylindermotor und 2,5L Hubraum 230PS (169 kw)


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

ui nett, wär was für mich^^

naja ich arbeite jetzt mal dahin das der slk nächstes jahr im oktober vor der tür steht


----------



## Dustin91 (2. November 2009)

Stärkster Benziner 230 PS, stärkster Diesel 180 PS.
Das Ding kommt schon geil iwie, so weiß und dann noch mattschwarze Felgen.
Z.b. die von Stormbringer, das säh bestimmt endgeil aus.

EDIT: Zu spät


----------



## MoS (2. November 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Stärkster Benziner 230 PS, stärkster Diesel 180 PS.
> Das Ding kommt schon geil iwie, so weiß und dann noch mattschwarze Felgen.
> Z.b. die von Stormbringer, das säh bestimmt endgeil aus.
> 
> EDIT: Zu spät


Der 135i hat 306PS


----------



## Dustin91 (2. November 2009)

MoS schrieb:


> Der 135i hat 306PS


Ja und?
Ich rede hier vom Volvo C30.
Du kannst doch mein Posting nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen


----------



## Stormbringer (2. November 2009)

@mos: keine falschen federn, das ist kein 135i, "nur" ein 123d.


----------



## darksplinter (2. November 2009)

Weis einer von euch wie der Verbrauch vom 325d oder 330d (2008) ist?


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2009)

Der vom älteren 330d (E46) liegt bei uns effektiv(mit ziemlich viel Stadtverkehr) bei knapp unter 10l.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. November 2009)

ich habe den 330da (e46, 204ps) mit 8-9 litern gefahren... mit wenig stadtverkehr, dafür eher ähm... sportlich. 
den aktuellen bin ich bisher nicht gefahren.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> warum kein diesel?
> 
> btw: mal bilder von meinem kleinen spielzeug auf seinen winterrädern.


Gnaaaah, will haben. Ich geb dir auch 13.000  
Aber die Farbe ist echt mal anders... ich glaub ich hab auf dem Werksgelande noch keinen Roten gesehen, in der Farbe stehen nur Minis rum. Gleiche Farbe wie Ferrari, aber bessere Verarbeitung, wa? 
Die Felgen sind auch sehr lecker.



darksplinter schrieb:


> Weis einer von euch wie der Verbrauch vom 325d oder 330d (2008) ist?


Gefühlte 6-7L wenn man sich Mühe gibt, würde ich schätzen.
Mindestens 8-9L, wenn man auch etwas Spaß haben will. Das wichtigste beim E90 ist aber das M-Paket. Nimm im Zweifelsfall lieber einen kleineren Motor, als darauf zu verzichten. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der vom älteren 330d (E46) liegt bei uns effektiv(mit ziemlich viel Stadtverkehr) bei knapp unter 10l.


Kommt hin für den E46, der neuere ist halt etwas mehr efficient dynamisch, aber soviel weniger wirds nicht sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. November 2009)

Was ist an dem M-Paket alles dran?


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2009)

Vor allem mal das Fahrwerk.

Vom 325i mit M-Paket auf 330d ohne selbiges fühlt sich an wie von Sportwagen zu Familienkutsche.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

m paket ist ein muss bei einem bmw, find ich.
zum thema diesel noch mal, bin 1000km mit nem 740i glaub bj 2000 oder so, auf jeden fall ich würde mir niemals ein so großes auto mit nem diesel kaufen, erstens ist der träge wie sau (gewicht), bis er auf tempo ist verbraucht er ne menge, und sportlich fahren ist damit sowieso passe, bei tempo 220 hab ich bei meiner heimstrecke (nürnberg-bayreuth) in ner kurve gedacht mir kommt gleich das heck.
na gut jetzt sagen viele der 7er ist ja auch eine limousine und kein racer, das stimmt auch, aber dann sollte doch wenigstens bissi mehr dampf da sein.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. November 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Was ist an dem M-Paket alles dran?


Sportlicheres Fahrwerk, innen Sportlenkrad und Sportschaltknauf (außer bei Automatik, da hat man aber dafür dann Lenkradwippen bzw. kann welche nehmen), außen außerdem sportlichere Front- und Heckverkleidung, Seitenschweller, Zierleisten innen an den Türrahmen mit M-Schriftzug, M-Sportfelgen und evtl. noch mehr.  



Olstyle schrieb:


> Vom 325i mit M-Paket auf 330d ohne selbiges fühlt sich an wie von Sportwagen zu Familienkutsche.


Hehe. Der normaler 3er ist zwar keine Schnarchkiste, aber mit M-Paket wird halt jeder BMW erst so richtig bissig. Ich darf in meinem derzeitigen Beruf ja fast täglich in diverse BMWs steigen, und die Fahrzeuge mit M-Paket fetzen einfach irgendwie, selbst wenn sie stehen. 
Besonders der E90 gefällt mir da gut. 

Im Anhang noch ein paar Vergleichsfotos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

Tja, aber so ein BMW ist nicht gerade günstig und das M Paket gibts auch nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2009)

nett, ja bmw ist und bleibt meine fav. marke


----------



## roadgecko (3. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber so ein BMW ist nicht gerade günstig und das M Paket gibts auch nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis.



aber dafür hast du was richtig feines


----------



## MoS (3. November 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Ich rede hier vom Volvo C30.
> Du kannst doch mein Posting nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen


Ups, dachte du redest von BMW


----------



## BMW M-Power (3. November 2009)

BMW ist für mich einfach die beste Automarke 

Hatten selber schon 2, und davon bin ich immernoch sehr begeistert.

Nen 320D
und nen 330D 

Beides tolle autos, sehr straffes fahrwerk, einfach toll.


----------



## Fransen (3. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> warum kein diesel?
> 
> btw: mal bilder von meinem kleinen spielzeug auf seinen winterrädern.



Sehr schick.
Und wieder OZ.

Muss bei Zeit auch mal Bilder von meinem neuen posten.


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

Ich muss mich grad mal wieder über das Thema "Gas und Bremse verwechseln" bei nem Fahrzeug mit Automatik-Getriebe aufregen.

Sowas kann eigentlich nur jemand behaupten, der keine Ahnung von so einem Getriebe hat.

Meistens kommt das auf, wenn ein Automatikfahrzeug aus dem Stand plötzlich losfährt und Menschen oder andere PKW rammt. Als Begründung: Er hat Gas und Bremse verwechselt. so einige sehen dies als typisches Problem eines Automatikfahrzeugs an.

Ich sage dazu: völliger Schwachsinn. 
Um bei nem Automatikgetriebe eine Fahrstufe (also D oder R) einlegen zu können, muss man (auf jeden Fall bei neueren Baujahren) die Bremse betätigen - wie soll man jetzt ausversehen Gas geben, anstatt zu bremsen?
zweites Szenario wäre, dass schon eine Fahrstufe eingelegt ist - aber hier gilt auch obiges: Um ein Automatikfahrzeug im Stand zu halten oder langsam zu fahren muss man Bremsen - wie soll man dann ausversehen Gas geben?
In beiden Fällen muss man mit voller Absicht, den Fuß vom Bremspedal nehmen und aufs Gaspedal setzen.

Ansonsten gibt es nur einen Unterschied zum Handschalter: Es fehlt das Kupplungspedal, wodurch der linke Fuß "arbeitslos" wird. Das Brems- und Gaspedal ist an der gleichen Stelle und es ist auch der rechte Fuß für beides zuständig.
Jetzt kann man noch sagen, dass das Bremspedal bei nem (zumindet manchen) Automatikfahrzeug breiter ist - dann ist es aber in Richtung fehlendes Kupplungspedal breiter, sodass man durch einen Kupplungsversuch mit stark versetzen linken Fuß bremsen würde.

Also kann es in der Umgewöhnungsphase von Handschalter auf automatik vielleicht dazu kommen, dass man mal unbeabsichtigt bremst - Gas und Bremse verwechseln ist genauso leicht oder schwer wie bei nem Handschalter (im Stand eigentlich eher schwerer).

Bei nem Handschalter könnte man, wenn man nur mit Kupplungspunkt fährt, dann "ausversehen" Gas geben anstatt zu bremsen.
Ein Automatikfahrzeug "kriecht", wenn man nicht bremst. Wobei dieses Kriechen mit Kriechen nicht viel zu tun hat. Schnelle Schrittgeschwindigkeit ist locker drin. Also bremst man durchgehend und kann kaum ausversehen das Gaspedal benutzen.

Wenn man sich natürlich überlegt, dass es Menschen gibt, die auf die Navi-Anweisung "an der nächsten Möglichkeit rechts abbiegen" damit reagieren, dass sie auf nem Bahnübergang auf die Gleise abbiegen, anstatt die Straße dahiner zu benutzen, dann gibt es wohl auch Menschen, die es hinbekommen bei nem Automatikfahrzeug bei langsamer Fahrt/Stillstand Gas zu geben, obwohl sie bremsen wollen (aber warum sollte man bremsen wollen, wenn man es doch schon macht?). 


So, hab mich ausgetobt. Bin fertig.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

muss dir in einem punkt wiedersprechen und zwar bremse drücken, bei mercedes ist dies der fall bei bmw zum beispiel musst du am hebel denn knopf mit drücken ohne bremse. nur mal so. aber sonst naja stimmt schon irgendwie


----------



## Dustin91 (3. November 2009)

Und du bist der Meinung, dass jedes Automatikauto Standgas hat, oder lese ich das hier falsch:


> Um ein Automatikfahrzeug im Stand zu halten oder langsam zu fahren muss man Bremsen - wie soll man dann ausversehen Gas geben?


Ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass der BMW 330i von meinem Kumpel kein Standgas hat, und es ist ein Automatikauto.


----------



## BMW M-Power (3. November 2009)

Das auto hat vllt. ein SMG Getriebe, deswegen hat es auch kein Standgas 

Nen kollege von mir hat nämlich auch ein 330i mit SMG.


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

Ja, wenn es eine Wandlerautomatik ist auf jeden Fall.

BMW hat teilweise automatisierte Getriebe verbaut (SMG glaube ich), wo der Kupplungsvorgang von einer Robotik übernommen wurde. Aber selbst die fangen an zu rollen, wenn man länger nicht bremst, wenn meine Erinnerung an solche Autos nicht völig falsch ist. Da kann ich aber auch daneben liegen.

@Ole: bist du dir sicher, dass du den Wählhebel von P wegbekommst, wenn die Bremse nicht betätigt wird? Ich habe das nie probiert, wenn ich Automatik gefahren bin, da es für mich völlig klar ist die Bremse zu betätigen. Wobei das bei meinem alten BMW auch geht - aber da war das mit der Sicherheit ja auch noch nicht soweit...


Es ist aus einem weiteren Grund sinnvoll zu Bremsen, wenn man D einlegen will: um auf D zu kommen, muss man an R vorbei. also entweder man überspringt R schnell genug, wenn man nicht bremst, oder.... 
(es gibt ne kurze Verzögerung, aber wenn man zu lange auf R bleibt, legt er R ein)


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

ja bin mir ganz sicher, papa hat nen 540i und n bekannter n 7er denn 7er bin ich schon öfters fahren dürfen, und bei beiden bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, sind beide nach 2000 gebaut


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

OK, dann ist es wohl nicht bei allen so. Bei Opel muss man auch bremsen. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass diese (nützliche) Sicherung bei allen modernen Fahrzeugen drin ist. Bei Wiki stehts auch so. (aber ist halt wiki). Tja - mal ne Probefahr mit nem aktuellen 7-er machen. 
Wer nen aktuellen Wagen mit Automatik vor der Tür hat, kann das ja mal testen und berichten, damit wir hier ganz sicher gehen bei welcher Marke es wie ist. 

EDIT: http://www.bmw.com/at/de/insights/technology/technology_guide/articles/shiftlock_interlock.html
BMW selber gibt an dieses sogenannte Shift-lock zu benutzen!


aber mal ehrlich: Ist es nicht eigentlich völlig normal, dass man die Bremse betätigt, wenn man eine Fahrstufe oder einen Gang beim Handschalter einlegt, sofern man kein freies Schussfeld hat?

Ich käme nie auf die Idee beim Ausparken (oder wenn Menschen vor/hinter meinem Auto sind) die Handbremse zu lösen, das Bremspedal in Ruhe zu lassen und nen Gang einzulegen und die ganze Zeit dabei drauf zu hoffen, dass das Auto nicht anfängt zu rollen (aufgrund Neigung etc).


Aber ganz allgemein finde ich, dass schon eine gewisse geistige Verwirrtheit dazugehört, um Gas und Bremse zu verwechseln. Das sind ganz eindeutig zwei verschiedene Fußhaltungen. ^^


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

handbremse zieh ich nie an, ausser am berg, und öhm ja wenns ebenerdig ist trete ich selten die bremse beim anlassen bei ner automatik geht das ja ohne probleme, im gegensatz zu ner kupplung^^


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

Ja, beim anlassen ist es ja auch noch egal. Aber wenn vor/hinter einem ein Auto steht ohne Bremsen die Fahrstufe einlegen? ...  
(Ich schrieb ja: wenn man kein freies Schussfeld hat)

Die handbremse habe ich auch ne Zeitlang nicht benutzt - der TÜV fand das aber weniger gut... (Bremswerte der Handbremse waren stark unterschiedlich links und rechts dadurch)


falls du es oben übersehen hast: 
http://www.bmw.com/at/de/insights/te...interlock.html
BMW selber gibt an dieses sogenannte Shift-lock zu benutzen!
bei den neuesten also defintiv drin. Seit wann - keine Ahnung.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

wir ham nen kleinen Mercedes(A210) und nen 5er BMW. Beide mit Automatik: bei keinem dieser 2 muss man das Bremspedal betätigen, um den Wählhebel auf D oder R zu stellen


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

A210 welches Baujahr? so kurz nach 2000 war shift-lock wohl noch nicht so verbreitet. Ich dachte, das wäre schon länger drin. Sogar unser Opel Omega hat das.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

ich finds aber nerfig nur um zu schalten die bremse zu drücken, ne sorry mir gefällt das gar nicht


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> A210 welches Baujahr? so kurz nach 2000 war shift-lock wohl noch nicht so verbreitet. Ich dachte, das wäre schon länger drin. Sogar unser Opel Omega hat das.


Baujahr ende 2003(wurde glaub ich nur von 2002-2004 gebaut9
der 5er ist von 2006, da ist das ja auch noch nicht..


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich finds aber nerfig nur um zu schalten die bremse zu drücken, ne sorry mir gefällt das gar nicht



Naja - wenn du vorwärts fährst und dann rückwärts fahren willst, musst du ja eh bremsen. Wenn das Getriebe lange leben soll bis zum Stillstand. 
Andersherum genauso.

Das gilt ja nur von P nach ... Bei manchen Fahrzeugen auch von N nach ... von D nach 3 oder N kann man direkt schalten.

Daher sehe ich da nicht das Problem. Oder legst du bei 20 km/h den Rückwärtsgang ein?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Sowas kann eigentlich nur jemand behaupten, der keine Ahnung von so einem Getriebe hat.



Stimmt  .



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich sage dazu: völliger Schwachsinn.
> Um bei nem Automatikgetriebe eine Fahrstufe (also D oder R) einlegen zu können, muss man die Bremse betätigen - wie soll man jetzt ausversehen Gas geben, anstatt zu bremsen?



Das trifft aber nur auf "moderne" Fahrzeuge zu. Wer noch mit irgendeiner Rostlaube aus den 80ern unterwegs ist, der kann auch ohne Bremse nur durch drücken des Knopfs am Wählhebel das Fahrprogramm ändern.

Bei allen normalen Automatikfahrzeugen ist es nötigt die Bremse zu treten mit Ausnahme des Wechsels von "D" auf "N".



Elementardrache schrieb:


> zweites Szenario wäre, dass schon eine Fahrstufe eingelegt ist - aber hier gilt auch obiges: Um ein Automatikfahrzeug im Stand zu halten oder langsam zu fahren muss man Bremsen - wie soll man dann ausversehen Gas geben?



So sieht es aus. Was man nicht machen sollte ist im Programm "D" den Fuß an der roten Ampel von der Bremse zu nehmen. Ist mir dummerweise passiert als das Telefon klingelte. Schwups hing ich auf meinem Vordermann und ebenso "schwups" waren 1.000 Euro SB für den Übergangswagen fällig (5er BMW).



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es nur einen Unterschied zum Handschalter: Es fehlt das Kupplungspedal, wodurch der linke Fuß "arbeitslos" wird. Das Brems- und Gaspedal ist an der gleichen Stelle und es ist auch der rechte Fuß für beides zuständig.



Von der Bedienung stimmts. Vom Fahren her nicht.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei nem Handschalter könnte man, wenn man nur mit Kupplungspunkt fährt, dann "ausversehen" Gas geben anstatt zu bremsen.
> Ein Automatikfahrzeug "kriecht", wenn man nicht bremst. Wobei dieses Kriechen mit Kriechen nicht viel zu tun hat. Schnelle Schrittgeschwindigkeit ist locker drin. Also bremst man durchgehend und kann kaum ausversehen das Gaspedal benutzen.



Nennt sich Schleppmoment und ist für mich mit das schlimmste am Automatikfahrzeug.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

also sind ja nicht aktuell, hehe musst mal im kreisel die handbremse benutzen dann hast du solche werte nicht


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stimmt  .





Was kann ich dafür, dass BMW und Mercedes Opel hinterherhinken? 
(Opel Omega hatte das schon, bei kleineren Modellen keine Ahnung)
Ich dachte Shift-lock wäre seit Jahren Standard. Sogar meine Tastatur hat das...



> Nennt sich Schleppmoment und ist für mich mit das schlimmste am Automatikfahrzeug.


Das finde ich vor allem im Stau und langsamen Fahrten sehr praktisch. Anstatt ständig von Bremse auf Gas und zurück zu wechseln muss ich einfach nur die Bremse loslassen.

Aber jeder hat halt seine Vorlieben...
Ich würde nie wieder mit Absicht nen Handschalter fahren - dieses rumgerühre im Getriebe... Ne, ich latsche lieber das Gaspedal bis in die Bodenwanne und habe Vorschub bis zur Endgeschwindigkeit. 




> Von der Bedienung stimmts. Vom Fahren her nicht.


Meinste das fehlende kuppeln (wodurch man ja den rechten Fuß nicht vom Gas nehmen muss beim Beschleunigen) oder das manche mit links bremsen?


----------



## Dustin91 (3. November 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Das auto hat vllt. ein SMG Getriebe, deswegen hat es auch kein Standgas
> 
> Nen kollege von mir hat nämlich auch ein 330i mit SMG.


Jo, der hat das SMG - Getriebe, aber ich dachte, dass das nicht von Belangen sei.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2009)

Hat hier einer was gegen linksbremsen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür, dass BMW und Mercedes Opel hinterherhinken?
> (Opel Omega hatte das schon, bei kleineren Modellen keine Ahnung)
> Ich dachte Shift-lock wäre seit Jahren Standard. Sogar meine Tastatur hat das...



Also der Opel Astra BJ 1998 meiner Eltern hatte das damals nicht.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich würde nie wieder mit Absicht nen Handschalter fahren - dieses rumgerühre im Getriebe... Ne, ich latsche lieber das Gaspedal bis in die Bodenwanne und habe Vorschub bis zur Endgeschwindigkeit.
> 
> Wie genau meinste das? Das manche mit links bremsen oder das fehlende kuppeln? (wodurch man ja den rechten Fuß nicht vom Gas nehmen muss beim Beschleunigen)



Beim Fahren ist das Problem, dass man einerseits entsprechend viel oder wenig schlechtere Fahrleistungen als die gleiche Motorisierung mit manuellem Getriebe hat. Dazu kommt das die manuellen Schalteingriffe am besten mit dem Wort "Biite" zu umschreiben sind, hingegen sind Schaltvorgänge mit dem Schalthebel "Befehle".


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

Ein Fahrzeug mit SMG oder anderen automatisierten Handschaltgetrieben (außer DSG) ist nur ein möchtegern-Automatik-Fahrzeug.  

Du hast weiterhin eine Zugkraftunterbrechung, was ich recht störend finde (wenns nicht von mir beim schalten hervorgerufen wird). Das SMG soll aber ja recht scharf eingestellt sein, sodass die Schaltpausen kaum auffallen. Bei manch anderen Fahrzeugen ist das recht nervig.

Automatik mit allen Vorteilen einer Automatik sind Wandlerautomatik, CVT und DSG. (Fehlt da was? ...)


Also bei mordernen Getrieben und vor allem bei den heutigen Motorisierungen sollte weniger Fahrleistung kaum auftreten (ja, es sind z.B. ein paar 0,x Sekunden von 0 auf 100 km/h bei Wandlerautomatik - VW gibt bei DSG bzw. Audi bei CVT identische Werte an) oder nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fallen. Oder hast du da bei nem aktuellen Fahrzeug wirklich nen Unterschied gemerkt? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Kleinwagen, die oft auch so schon untermotorisiert sind mit nem Wandler "Probleme" haben.
Mir waren bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen auch mit Automatik genug Leistung da. Ich mache aber auch keine Sprints.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

bei manchen Autos ist die beschleunigung mit Automatik sogar etwas schneller, ich erinnere mich an einen test in DSF Motor, da haben die ne c klasse mit schaltung und automatik getestet. Die Automatik war 0,3 sek. schneller. 
In den meisten Fällen ist die angegebene Wert für die manuelle Schaltung in der tat etwas geringer. jedoch schalten die meisten Menschen eher durschnittlich, sodass sie die Werte eines Automaten kaum erreichen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Bei Mercedes musste man ja schon vor 20 Jahren die Bremse betätigen wenn man den Gang wechseln wollte!


Hier noch ein schätzchen von Auto!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> bei manchen Autos ist die beschleunigung mit Automatik sogar etwas schneller, ich erinnere mich an einen test in DSF Motor, da haben die ne c klasse mit schaltung und automatik getestet. Die Automatik war 0,3 sek. schneller.
> In den meisten Fällen ist die angegebene Wert für die manuelle Schaltung in der tat etwas geringer. jedoch schalten die meisten Menschen eher durschnittlich, sodass sie die Werte eines Automaten kaum erreichen.


 
Wahrscheinlich konnte der Fahrer nicht richtig schalten, mit Mercedes Schaltgetriebe auch verständlich, wenn man bedenkt wie mies die sind. 
Kein Wunder, dass 99% aller Mercedes Fahrer Automatik haben.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Die meisten Mercedes Fahrer sind alte Leute! Die die Autos nur quälen mit ihrer Fahrweise!


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Die meisten Mercedes Fahrer sind alte Leute! Die die Autos nur quälen mit ihrer Fahrweise!


jaja, noch mehr Klischees und ich geh kotzen!
Viele Mercedes werden auch von Jüngeren gefahren!
Und das mit vor 20 Jahren...wenn du einen Mercedes fahren würdest, wüsstets du es ja bestimmt besser, denn dem ist nich so!
@Quanti: das kann sein, bin noch keinen Mercedes mit Handschaltung gefahren bzw bei noch keinem mitgefahren.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Ich arbeite bei nem Mercedes Vertragshändler! Wir hatten schon öfters alte Autos drin und da musste man die Bremse drücken! Steht übrigens auch im Handbuch!

Klar aber die meisten dicken Benz werden von Rentnern gefahren!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

wie ist noch das Durchschnittsalter eines Mercedes Fahrers?
War 62 glaube ich.
Also wie das Durchschnittsalter der öffentlich-rechtlichen.


----------



## Rizzard (3. November 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Klar aber die meisten dicken Benz werden von Rentnern gefahren!



Vor etwa 1 Jahr ist mal so ne alte Dame (war bestimmt etwas über 60) mit etwa 160 Sachen auf der Landstrasse an mir vorbei geschossen. Mit ihrem Benz natürlich. Da hab ich auch erst mal doof geschaut^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Lol das gibts!


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

ja klar die dicken Benz, das kann sich aj auch sonst keinenr leisten, aber so ne kleine C klasse mit 200 PS wird auch gerne von jungen Leuten gefahren


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Das stimmt da geb ich dir recht! Kommt aber auch drauf an was für ne C Klasse! Ne 203er kann sich eig jeder leisten! bei ner 204er wirds schon schwieriger!


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

Also ich habe letztes Jahr bei Europcar gearbeitet und die Schaltgetriebe von Mercedes, Audi und BMW zähle ich zu den Besten der hier verfügbaren PKW. Ich hatte keine Probleme bzw. nichts zu meckern im Gegensatz zu so manch anderen Fabrikaten... (VW war auch gut meine ich)

Lediglich die Variante, dass man den Rückwärtsgang bei Mercedes mit "Schwung" reinlegen muss finde ich nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Du musst den hebel halt auch nach oben ziehen!


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also ich habe letztes Jahr bei Europcar gearbeitet und die Schaltgetriebe von Mercedes, Audi und BMW zähle ich zu den Besten der hier verfügbaren PKW. Ich hatte keine Probleme bzw. nichts zu meckern im Gegensatz zu so manch anderen Fabrikaten... (VW war auch gut meine ich)
> 
> Lediglich die Variante, dass man den Rückwärtsgang bei Mercedes mit "Schwung" reinlegen muss finde ich nicht ganz optimal.


viele hier, und dass hasse ich einfach, sind von vornherein gegen Mercedes, da sieht man, was Klischees alles ausmachen(ich meine nicht dich)


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Jede Automarke hat sein Vor- und Nachteile!


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Jede Automarke hat sein Vor- und Nachteile!


das ist mir auch klar


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> viele hier, und dass hasse ich einfach, sind von vornherein gegen Mercedes, da sieht man, was Klischees alles ausmachen(ich meine nicht dich)


 
Mercedes ist die letzte Spackenkarre, Lada FTW.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

nene, Landwind ist noch besser


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. November 2009)

Lada? was willste mit sonem vorsinnflutlichen Auto??


----------



## Adrenalize (3. November 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> viele hier, und dass hasse ich einfach, sind von vornherein gegen Mercedes, da sieht man, was Klischees alles ausmachen(ich meine nicht dich)


Die Klischees kommen ja nicht von ungefähr. Mercedes hat halt früher schon extreme Wohnzimmersessel verbaut, z.B. im W115, W123 und teils auch W124, was der Marke damals halt diesen Ruf einbrachte, typisch deutsche, spießige Rentnersänften zu bauen. Schau dir mal die Sitze an, null Seitenhalt, entsprechend der Sportlichkeit der Fahrzeuge. Von diesem Ruf wollte Mercedes dann ja wieder loskommen, weshalb es starkes Engagement in der Formel 1 und der DTM gab (W201 gegen E30 und Alfa 155 damals )

Mercedes hat seitdem durchaus sportliche Modelle im Angebot, die Limousinen sind ohne Sportausstattung aber imho sänftenartiger als vergleichbare Modelle von BMW oder Audi. Das ist aber auch gut so für Mercedes, weil sie auf dem Gebiet weniger Konkurrenz haben. Es muss ja nicht jede Marke durchgehend auf Sportlichkeit setzen.

Und ein SLK oder SL ist keine Rentnerkiste, ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig.


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Du musst den hebel halt auch nach oben ziehen!



ne, nicht bei allen. bei der C-Klasse z.B. nicht. 
bei der c-klasse muss man den Hebel nach links oben (also neben 1) drücken. Oder war das BMW? ich bin grad verwirrt. ich meine C-klasse. also bei irgendeiner der beiden muss man den Hebel einfach "nur"  in die Ecke drücken. Ziehen ging nicht. Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hatte, war es aber kein problem mehr.

hmm, hat grad jemand ne C-klasse Baujahr ab 2008 vor der Tür?


----------



## Adrenalize (3. November 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Lada? was willste mit sonem vorsinnflutlichen Auto??


Kein Schnickschnack, einfach purisitsche Sportlichkeit. Lada 4tw! 

Immerhin, der Priora hat ABS, seit 2007 gilt bei Lada also auch die Abkehr vom Purismus...

@Elementardrache
Bei BMW zieht man den Hebel für Rückwärts ganz nach Links. Da kommt ein leichter Widerstand, und wenn der Hebel wirklich schief steht, ist man richtig. 
Bei Mercedes dachte ich, ist es hochziehen, bei VW und Audi runterdrücken, afaik.

Oder halt einfach den Wählhebel auf R.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und ein SLK oder SL ist keine Rentnerkiste, ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig.


 
Das Durchschnittsalter eines SL Fahres ist noch höher als der Mercedes Durchschnitt. 
Ist auch immer schön anzusehen, wenn der Rentner eine halbe Stunde braucht, um aus dem SL rauszukommen.


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

Tja. vielleicht wars dann BMW mit den Hebel in die Ecke drücken. kann sein.
Egal, ich nutze R und D. Mehr brauch ich nicht. Gut, "2" wenn ich mal ganz schnell überhohlen will


----------



## Whoosaa (3. November 2009)

Ja, dann schalt mal bei 80 in den 2ten Gang..


----------



## BMW M-Power (3. November 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, dann schalt mal bei 80 in den 2ten Gang..



Mit dem BMW M3 E30 war das sogar möglich 

Jetzt nochmal zum SMG.

Der aktuelle M3 hat eine zweischeibenkupplung mit SMG.
Beim schalten merkt man nichts, ausser das er immer weiter zieht 


Beim 330i vom kollegen siehts etwas anders aus, wenn die drehzahl ziemlich weit oben ist, so 6000, dann ruckelt es kurz beim schalten.


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Mit dem BMW M3 E30 war das sogar möglich



genau den hab ich. Ach ne, nicht M3. den normalen. der zweite geht bis ca. 110 km/h oder so.  (oder wars der dritte? es sind nur 4 Gänge...) dann ist da aber echt der rote Bereich. (ich hab den zweiten/dritten?) schon mal genutzt, um auf der Landstraße zu überhohlen - die 100 km/h habe ich dabei defintiv überschritten)
Sollte man aber nicht zu oft machen, ist immerhin 21 Jahre alt der Motor. Manchmal bin ich aber etwas genervt. 

Der Vierte hat ne übersetzung von 0,65 oder sowas krasses - das merkt man in den kasseler bergen - mit 160 kommste da nicht hoch. ^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (3. November 2009)

Einfach nur obergeil der E30 M3


----------



## Whoosaa (3. November 2009)

110 und 2ter? 
Erinnert mich doch glatt an meinen MFS:MW-getunten Lamborghini..


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

wohl eher NFS^^


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2009)

Ist übrigens der normale E30, nicht der M3.

Ist halt die Automatik. 4 Gänge für 0-195 km/h. Entsprechend weit sind die Gänge gespreizt.im Handbuch steht der 3. Gang ist der direkte (also 1 übersetzt) und was von 80-120 km/h (war das ein beschleunigungswert für diesen Gang?). 
hmm, vielleicht war es auch eher der dritte Gang für 110 km/h  2.ter wäre vielleicht doch etwas krass. Weiß ich grad nicht.

Ich habe den wählhebel mindestens zwei stufen nach unten geschoben. aber da ja noch N dazwischen ist, könnte es auch der 3 gewesen sein.

Sofern es da bei den ganzen E30 320i keinen Unterschied gab, hat der 2. gang eine übersetzung von 1,48


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2009)

ich weis noch dass bei unserem alten Honda Accord BJ. 1997 mit 4 Gang automatik der 1. Gang bis 65 km/h ging, der 2. bis etwa 110. Das war ein Spaß, diese weit gespreitzten Gänge. Wehe, da kommt auf der Autobahn bei 140 km/h ein Hügel, die Karre kann dann enfach nicht mehr runterschalten und quält sich da hoch.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

ich find das ein 5gang handschalter das schlimmste ist was es gibt, im aktuellen 5er golf kombi (diesel) z.B. bei tempo 200 geht der in begrenzer und säuft wie ne umme, das is nimmer schön, hätte vw da mal n 6gang getriebe gebaut


----------



## Whoosaa (3. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> wohl eher NFS^^



Das auch. 


@ Elementardrache:

4-Gang-Automatik? Dann könnte 2ter und 110 km/h womöglich hinhauen. Ab 5 bzw. 6 Gängen wird es aber unrealistisch, bei dem Auto halt. Glaube ich zumindest..


----------



## Zoon (3. November 2009)

Vom Suzuki Ignis den ich vorher hatte die Automatik war so lang übersetzt (3 Gang + Overdrive), der 4 Gang also Overdrive hätte rein rechnerisch für knapp 400 km/h gereicht, war in echt natürlich nicht machbar


----------



## BMW M-Power (4. November 2009)

Also bei unserem 330D, ging der 3. Gang bis ca. 157Km/h.
Das war schon fett !

Top speed war natürlich 250 abgeriegelt.

Wir waren mal mit 239 auf der Bahn gewesen, da war der Drehzahlmesser so bei 3,5-4k UPM, ging also noch


----------



## 1821984 (4. November 2009)

Es gibt nichts zu einem kurz übersetzten getriebe. Im MX-5 war bei 215 km/h ganze 7300 U/min. Dann bin ich vom Gas gegangen. Roter ist angefangen bei 7000U/min. also bei leichter bergabfahrt war das getriebe voll auf anschlag. Das kommt davon wenn man ein getriebe im 90 wie im 131 PS Auto verbaut. Aber spass hats gemacht. Schnelles hochdrehen  bei nichtmal 90 km/h war ich gezwungen in 3 Gang zu schalten.

Der Ibiza von meiner frau macht 200 klamotten noch im 4 Gang. Der 5 Gang reicht für lockere 240 laut tacho aber noch mit luft nach oben.


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

juhu ich krieg den alten ranzigen fiesta von meinem großen... yeeeeeees.... das rockt


----------



## Stormbringer (4. November 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Egal, ich nutze R und D. Mehr brauch ich nicht. Gut, "2" wenn ich mal ganz schnell überhohlen will



ich fahre meistens auf "s" - "d" nur in der city.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich fahre meistens auf "s" - "d" nur in der city.


jaja, der Raser


----------



## riedochs (5. November 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Der Ibiza von meiner frau macht 200 klamotten noch im 4 Gang. Der 5 Gang reicht für lockere 240 laut tacho aber noch mit luft nach oben.



Und das mit 1,6 Liter


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich fahre meistens auf "s" - "d" nur in der city.



Soweit ich weiss, verbraucht er auf "S" sogar etwas weniger Spirt, was ich eig. garnicht verstehen kann


----------



## Mosed (5. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich fahre meistens auf "s" - "d" nur in der city.



Sowas gibts bei mir nicht. Sportprogramm? ne, viel zu modern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. November 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Sowas gibts bei mir nicht. Sportprogramm? ne, viel zu modern.



Auch wenn solche "Sportprogramme" nix bringen, da muss dein Wagen schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel haben wenn er sowas nicht hätte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

Ein "Sportprogramm" habe ich im rechten Fuß.


----------



## Mosed (5. November 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auch wenn solche "Sportprogramme" nix bringen, da muss dein Wagen schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel haben wenn er sowas nicht hätte.



21 Jahre. Soweit ich gehört habe, gab es zumindest beim E30 Cabrio ne Automatik mit Sportprogramm.


Sinn des Sportprogramms ist ja eig später schalten - das müsste dann ja genauso viel bringen wie beim Schalter später schalten. Die Drehzahl ist halt durchgehend höher. Obs da wirklich bringt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. November 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Sinn des Sportprogramms ist ja eig später schalten - das müsste dann ja genauso viel bringen wie beim Schalter später schalten. Die Drehzahl ist halt durchgehend höher. Obs da wirklich bringt, keine Ahnung.



Klar aber aus heutiger Sicht verwendet man eher die manuelle Schaltgasse. Auch wenn mir noch kein Automat über den Weg gelaufen ist, der Bedingungslos das sofort macht was ich möchte.


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Und das mit 1,6 Liter



Ja... die motoren werden immer kleiner, aber dafür leistungsstärker...


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

Hmm, da hab ich es doch lieber etwas bodenständiger:

Saab 9.5 Aero Kombi, 260 PS, 2,3 Liter Turbo, nicht gedrosselt.
reicht, um ne Porsche Boxster erster Serie zu verblasen.....


----------



## roadgecko (5. November 2009)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Ja... die motoren werden immer kleiner, aber dafür leistungsstärker...



Jo RUF RT12 3,6 l @ 650 PS


----------



## k-b (5. November 2009)

Bla Porschekiller ..


----------



## 8800 GT (5. November 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auch wenn solche "Sportprogramme" nix bringen, da muss dein Wagen schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel haben wenn er sowas nicht hätte.


Bei BMW bringt das Sportprogramm schon was: Die Automatik hält dann immer der durchzugsstärksten Gang bereit


----------



## Klutten (5. November 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Bei BMW bringt das Sportprogramm schon was: Die Automatik hält dann immer der durchzugsstärksten Gang bereit


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, wenn man beim M6 den "M"-Knopf drückt. Da hat man beim Schalten fast das Gefühl, als wenn das Auto einen Satz nach vorne macht - einen derben Schlag ins Genick gibt es auf jeden Fall gratis.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. November 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Bei BMW bringt das Sportprogramm schon was: Die Automatik hält dann immer der durchzugsstärksten Gang bereit



seh ich auch so. gerade beim diesel macht ein schalter sowas von überhaupt keinen spass - und dann ist man froh über das sportprogramm.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, wenn man beim M6 den "M"-Knopf drückt. Da hat man beim Schalten fast das Gefühl, als wenn das Auto einen Satz nach vorne macht - einen derben Schlag ins Genick gibt es auf jeden Fall gratis.



Nur das der M6 keine Automatik hat. Ist ein automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe und im schnellsten Modus knallt er eben die Gänge rein.


----------



## Zoon (7. November 2009)

Berim Sportprogramm hält die Automatik vom BMW den Gang drin wenn man z.B.: in einer Kurve das Gas kurz lupft, auch bei hoher Drehzahl. Zudem kann man im manuellen Modus in den Begrenzer fahren ohne dass das Getriebe alleine dhochschaltet, was ja das DSG von VAG trotz deaktiverter Fahrhilfen (nicht wirklich, sobald man im bestimmten Lenkwinkel bei kommenden Heck gegenlenkt ists auch wieder an) und "Sportprogramm ala VW" trotzdem macht und deswegen in der Kurve manchmal einen die Linie versaut 

@ Nobbi, der kleinste Boxster der ersten Serie is auch ne Luftpumpe, den kannste auch mit jedem anderen "Vertreterkombi" verblasen, nur wenns kurvig wird dann sieht man halt wieder dass das doch ein Porsche ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. November 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Berim Sportprogramm hält die Automatik vom BMW den Gang drin wenn man z.B.: in einer Kurve das Gas kurz lupft, auch bei hoher Drehzahl. Zudem kann man im manuellen Modus in den Begrenzer fahren ohne dass das Getriebe alleine dhochschaltet, was ja das DSG von VAG trotz deaktiverter Fahrhilfen (nicht wirklich, sobald man im bestimmten Lenkwinkel bei kommenden Heck gegenlenkt ists auch wieder an) und "Sportprogramm ala VW" trotzdem macht und deswegen in der Kurve manchmal einen die Linie versaut



Wie gesagt das "Sportprogramm" hat sich überlebt, da es mittlerweile mehr als sinnlos durch die manuelle Schaltgasse geworden ist. Und die gibt es schon seit rund 10 bis 15 Jahren (je nach Modell und Hersteller).
Aber nichts desto trotz wer auch nur ansatzweise an sportliche Fahrweise denkt ist mit einem Wandlerautomat denkbarst schlecht bedient. Selbst Mercedes benutzt ab dem SLS keinen Drehmomentwandler mehr sondern eine Mehrscheibenkupplung.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. November 2009)

... die präsentation des f10 naht... ich glaube da kann audi langsam einpacken (von den rentnersternen fang ich erst gar nicht an):
2010 BMW 5-series (F10) Official Pictures!! - 2010 2011 BMW 5 Series Forum F10


----------



## 1821984 (22. November 2009)

na zum glück sind die geschmäcker aber verschieden. Ist ganz und garnicht mein fall. Hab gestern erst den neuen 7.. gesehen und die neuen Modelle gefallen mir nicht wirklich.

Da geht audi und co. doch mehr in meine richtung. aber ist trotzdem alles zu teuer.

weis man denn, was son ding kosten soll?


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ... die präsentation des f10 naht... ich glaube da kann audi langsam einpacken (von den rentnersternen fang ich erst gar nicht an):
> 2010 BMW 5-series (F10) Official Pictures!! - 2010 2011 BMW 5 Series Forum F10



Ich durfte am Donnerstag nicht mit nach Dingolfing, sonst hätte ich den F11 sehen können. Der Kombi soll ja Gerüchten zufolge eine Augenweide sein. 

Aber ist gut, dass sie den F10 endlich vorstellen, dann bekommen die Fuhrparks hoffentlich paar ungetarnte Testfahrzeuge.


----------



## Zoon (22. November 2009)

Nach dem Chris Bangle Tief scheint sich das BMW Design langsam wieder zu erholen ... schaut schonmal vielversprechend aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nach dem Chris Bangle Tief scheint sich das BMW Design langsam wieder zu erholen ... schaut schonmal vielversprechend aus.



Das Rumgehacke auf Bangle nervt ein wenig. Man sollte bedenken das nicht nur der E65/66 von ihm ist sondern auch der E46, E53, E63/E64, E70, E85, .. . Was alles erfolgreiche und anerkannten masse schöne Autos sind.


----------



## Zoon (22. November 2009)

Naja abseits von diesen Autos ist der Großteil von ihm dennoch Designtechnische Katastrophe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja abseits von diesen Autos ist der Großteil von ihm dennoch Designtechnische Katastrophe.



Abseits davon gibt es nicht mehr viele Autos  .
Da bleiben nur noch die E90-Reihe, der schon erwähnte alte 7er (E65/E66), die 1er-Reihe (E87) und die 5er Reihe (E60/E61).

Und das Beste am Bangle-Bashing ist, dass die meisten Designdetails nach und nach von allen anderen nachgeäfft wurden und werden. Bestes Beispiel das verschriehene Heck des alten 7ers das sich relativ ähnlich bei der aktuellen S-Klasse und dem Maybach wiederfindet. Gleiches gilt im übrigen auch fürs iDrive. Als es 2001 auf den Markt kam wurde es als Untergang des Abendlandes hingestellt, heute hat es jeder Hersteller im Sortiment der was auch sich zählt. Das ist halt die Strafe wenn man der Zeit voraus ist.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeZOed31owc​Haha, wie geil!  

Naja, echte Sportwagen sind beide nicht, aber für die Autobahn reicht es locker. Der Rundenzeitmesser im Mercedes ist ja sowas von affig, wer kommt denn auf so einen Käse?! 
Was sie irgendwie nicht erwähnt haben beim F02 ist die Rückfahrkamera mit Fahrspuranzeige. Die halte ich für wichtiger als die Seitenkameras.


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. November 2009)

Haha, dass video ist echt geil 
Vorallem der Powerranger  der da auf einmal vorne drin sitzt  Einfach zu Geil ! 

Hier mal wieder was neues von BMW ^^

BMW M3 GTS Pictures, Video, Press Release | CarZi


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2009)

Hab gerade ein paar Bilder auf der HD gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2009)

Ohh mein Gott. Das ist schon bitter.
Aber immerhin hat Ferrari ordentlich dazu gelernt und seit dem 360er sehen sie auch gut aus.


----------



## k-b (22. November 2009)

Krass, dass es so hässliche Ferrari gibt


----------



## Whoosaa (22. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ... die präsentation des f10 naht... ich glaube da kann audi langsam einpacken (von den rentnersternen fang ich erst gar nicht an):
> 2010 BMW 5-series (F10) Official Pictures!! - 2010 2011 BMW 5 Series Forum F10



Meinst du?
Glaube ich nicht unbedingt. Anfang 2010 kommt der neue A7, und bald darauf auch der neue A6 - wer da am Ende einpacken muss, kann man jetzt auf keinen Fall schon sagen. 
Ich tippe ja eher auf die Bayern und Schwaben.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. November 2009)

Audi und BMW sind aber aus Bayern
Sollen etwa alle einpacken?


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Audi und BMW sind aber aus Bayern
> Sollen etwa alle einpacken?



Da bleiben nicht viele Premiumhersteller übrig.


Wobei ich auch nicht glaube das die Reinkarnation des (widerlichen) Fliesshecks in Form des A7 irgendwas verändert. Ist eine temporäre Mode und in ein paar Jahren landet das Fliessheck wieder da wo es hingehört.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. November 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Audi und BMW sind aber aus Bayern
> Sollen etwa alle einpacken?



Haarspalterei. 
Die Ingolstädter und die Münchener, dann halt. Zufrieden?


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und das Beste am Bangle-Bashing ist, dass die meisten Designdetails nach und nach von allen anderen nachgeäfft wurden und werden. Bestes Beispiel das verschriehene Heck des alten 7ers das sich relativ ähnlich bei der aktuellen S-Klasse und dem Maybach wiederfindet. Gleiches gilt im übrigen auch fürs iDrive. Als es 2001 auf den Markt kam wurde es als Untergang des Abendlandes hingestellt, heute hat es jeder Hersteller im Sortiment der was auch sich zählt. Das ist halt die Strafe wenn man der Zeit voraus ist.



Dumm nur bei deiner Behauptung ist das der Maybach wie auch der E65 7er zur fast gleichen Zeit auf den Markt kamen und die Entwicklung des Maybach doch etwas länger gedauert haben dürfte. Wer jetzt von wem abgeschaut hat mag dahin gestellt sein. Aber das haben viele Fanboys, egal welcher Marke. Die anderen haben alles nur bei Ihrer Marke abgeschaut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dumm nur bei deiner Behauptung ist das der Maybach wie auch der E65 7er zur fast gleichen Zeit auf den Markt kamen und die Entwicklung des Maybach doch etwas länger gedauert haben dürfte. Wer jetzt von wem abgeschaut hat mag dahin gestellt sein. Aber das haben viele Fanboys, egal welcher Marke. Die anderen haben alles nur bei Ihrer Marke abgeschaut.



Das ist relativ unwahrscheinlich, da BMW das Design schon mit dem Z9 zeigte als es noch unklar war ob der Maybach überhaupt kommt. Bei der S-Klasse ist es noch dramatischer da sie erst Jahre nach dem 7er kam. Insofern ist es keine große Kunst den Vorreiter zu erkennen. Übrigens bin ich persönlich kein echter Fan von irgendeiner Marke, ich kaufe immer das Beste fürs Budget.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist relativ unwahrscheinlich, da BMW das Design schon mit dem Z9 zeigte als es noch unklar war ob der Maybach überhaupt kommt. Bei der S-Klasse ist es noch dramatischer da sie erst Jahre nach dem 7er kam. Insofern ist es keine große Kunst den Vorreiter zu erkennen. Übrigens bin ich persönlich kein echter Fan von irgendeiner Marke, ich kaufe immer das Beste fürs Budget.


Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass E63/64/65 im Grunde von Van Hooydonk stammen und halt dessen Interpretation des Z9 Grunddesigns von Bangle sind.
Der E65 wird nach dem Facelift nicht mehr ganz so befremdlich, aber der 6er ist mein Fall nicht.

Ich persönlich halte ja den F01 für den gelungensten 7er bisher, neben dem E38. 
die aktuellen Modelle sind aber alle recht ansehnlich. Optisch gleichen sich F01, F10 und F30 zwar mehr an als die bisherigen Modellreihen, aber das Grunddesign ist schwungvoll, bullig, sportlich und doch elegant. Auch der Z4 (E89) wirkt ja nach dem Facelift fast schon italienisch vom Design, wobei ich auch Bangles E85 schön finde.
Momentan stört mich am ehesten noch das Heck beim 5er GT.

Das jetzige iDrive ist ja auch um Längen besser als die Anfänge im E65, und mit ConnectedDrive hat BMW nach wie vor quasi ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal durch die Vernetzung von Navi, Office, Internet und Newsportal. Bei Audi fehlt halt z.B. die Onlinekomponente. Und der Klavierlack auf deren Bedienelement löst sich mit der Zeit ab (gesehen in einem A4-Ersatzwagen der MAHAG). 
Außerdem hat BMW echte Joysticks bei den Automatikmodellen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte ja den F01 für den gelungensten 7er bisher, neben dem E38.
> die aktuellen Modelle sind aber alle recht ansehnlich. Optisch gleichen sich F01, F10 und F30 zwar mehr an als die bisherigen Modellreihen, aber das Grunddesign ist schwungvoll, bullig, sportlich und doch elegant. Auch der Z4 (E89) wirkt ja nach dem Facelift fast schon italienisch vom Design, wobei ich auch Bangles E85 schön finde.
> Momentan stört mich am ehesten noch das Heck beim 5er GT.



Sehe ich absolut genauso .



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das jetzige iDrive ist ja auch um Längen besser als die Anfänge im E65, und mit ConnectedDrive hat BMW nach wie vor quasi ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal durch die Vernetzung von Navi, Office, Internet und Newsportal. Bei Audi fehlt halt z.B. die Onlinekomponente. Und der Klavierlack auf deren Bedienelement löst sich mit der Zeit ab (gesehen in einem A4-Ersatzwagen der MAHAG).
> Außerdem hat BMW echte Joysticks bei den Automatikmodellen.



Was den iDrive angeht, der war schon in der ersten Version von jedem nicht Technik-Legastheniker vollkommen problemlos zu bedienen, mitttlerweile ist es Deppensicher.
Connected Drive ist zwar ein spitzen Marketingschachzug aber in Wirklichkeit vollkommen sinnbefreit, da jedes halbwegs brauchbare Smartphone mehr bietet. Und wer 7er fährt steht für gewöhnlich mitten im Businessleben und besitzt nun auch mal ein Smartphone. Und statt UMTS nur Edge zu bieten geht heutzutage mal gar nicht.

Den Automatikhebel von BMW finde ich mal nur geil. Mal schauen wann die anderen wieder nachziehen  .


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist relativ unwahrscheinlich, da BMW das Design schon mit dem Z9 zeigte als es noch unklar war ob der Maybach überhaupt kommt. Bei der S-Klasse ist es noch dramatischer da sie erst Jahre nach dem 7er kam. Insofern ist es keine große Kunst den Vorreiter zu erkennen. Übrigens bin ich persönlich kein echter Fan von irgendeiner Marke, ich kaufe immer das Beste fürs Budget.



Schonmal mit der Autombielindustrie zu tun gehabt? Eine Entwicklung wie der Maybach dauert wesentlich länger als für ein "Normalauto".


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Schonmal mit der Autombielindustrie zu tun gehabt? Eine Entwicklung wie der Maybach dauert wesentlich länger als für ein "Normalauto".



Das würde mich in diesem Fall mehr als extrem wundern. Denn wie wir ja wohl beide wissen ist der Maybach kein eigenständiges Auto, sondern er bedient sich aufs brutalste aus dem Technikbaukasten der alten S-Klasse.

Aber vergessen wir mal die Fakten. Und rechnen bei beiden Fahrzeugen mit der selben Entwicklungszeit, dann war die Designlinie von BMW dennoch schon Jahre vorher zu erkennen. Also wie du dich auch drehst und wendest, das viel verspotete Bangle-Design wurde und wird aufs derbste nachgeäfft.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. November 2009)

man schaue sich doch nur mal die seitenlinie vom aktuellen ibiza an... da steckt ne menge bangle drinne.

trotzdem polarisiert es weiter... der bangle-siebener war an hässlichkeit kaum zu überbieten, bei den anderen modellen hat es besser funktioniert (z.b. z4 oder fünfer).


----------



## Adrenalize (25. November 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was den iDrive angeht, der war schon in der ersten Version von jedem nicht Technik-Legastheniker vollkommen problemlos zu bedienen, mitttlerweile ist es Deppensicher.


Naja, wir machen es halt deppensicher. 
Gerade im Infotainment-Bereich gibt es halt sehr viele Interaktionsszenarien und dementsprechend viele Fehler, vor allem bei exotischeren Usecases. Aber der Kunde soll halt keine Abstürze oder Hänger haben, auch wenn er wie wild Dienste startet bzw. Knöpfe drückt. 



> Connected Drive ist zwar ein spitzen Marketingschachzug aber in Wirklichkeit vollkommen sinnbefreit, da jedes halbwegs brauchbare Smartphone mehr bietet.


Ja, nur ist rumfummeln am Telefon während der Fahrt nicht erlaubt. Bei connectedDrive pairst du dein Smartphone und fertig. Unterstützung verschiedener Systeme könnte da freilich noch besser sein, momentan konzentriert man sich vor allem aufs iPhone. Wenn google aber weiter so Marktanteile zulegt, kommt sicher auch Android. Siehe Hälfte des mobilen Traffics durch iPhone - 24.11.2009 - ComputerBase


> Und wer 7er fährt steht für gewöhnlich mitten im Businessleben und besitzt nun auch mal ein Smartphone. Und statt UMTS nur Edge zu bieten geht heutzutage mal gar nicht.


Das Problem ist die Netzabdeckung abseits der Ballungszentren und bei schneller Fahrt mit häufigem Zellenwechsel. Da lassen sich höhere Datenraten nur schwer aufrecht erhalten, der Mehrwert durch UMTS nimmt folglich stark ab. Autobahn ist halt nicht Großstadtdschungel, man hat nicht überall UMTS-Funkmasten. Mit weiterem Netzausbau kommt aber sicher auch irgendwann UMTS und HSxPA im Auto...

Davon abgesehen steht es dem Kunden ja frei, für gewisse Dienste auch seine private SIM zu nutzen und dann ggf. UMTS.

Den Automatikhebel von BMW finde ich mal nur geil.[/QUOTE]
Jo, er hat was von Star Trek. Und man gewöhnt sich schnell an das Drive-By-Wire. Vor allem in Zusammenspiel mit dem HUD echt spacig.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das auch noch in kleineren Modellreihen kommt.


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

mir gefällt die neue konzeptstudie von toyota sehr gut, der ft-86




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ... die präsentation des f10 naht... ich glaube da kann audi langsam einpacken (von den rentnersternen fang ich erst gar nicht an):
> 2010 BMW 5-series (F10) Official Pictures!! - 2010 2011 BMW 5 Series Forum F10



Also ich bin echt froh das Bangle weg vom fenster ist, jetz erkennt man langsam wieder die Stilelemente die schöne BMW´s einst ausgemacht hat.
Die schönsten und stilvollsten BMW´s sind eh unter Paul Braq und Claus Luthe entstanden. Ab Bangle zeit gings abwärts damit steh ich mit meiner meinung nicht allein da.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Ab Bangle zeit gings abwärts damit steh ich mit meiner meinung nicht allein da.



Diese Meinung vertreten die Meisten. Die Meisten wissen auch nicht welche Fahrzeuge "Bangle" sind und welche nicht .

Faktisch übrigens vollkommen falsch. Die Stückzahlen waren nie zuvor so hoch wie unter der Designregie von Bangle. Aber wen interessieren schon Fakten  .


----------



## Gast12348 (25. November 2009)

Naja nur weis ich welche Autos von Bangel stammen, welche von Paul Braq stammen und welche von Claus Luthe stammen, ich hab z.b nen BMW der unter Claus Luthe designt wurde.

Allerdings kannst du das mit den stückzahlen so garnicht vergleichen, da es damals umstände gab die es eben nicht jedem Bürger ermöglichten nen Auto zu haben, schon garkein BMW, heut ist das was anders, daher kann man das so nicht vergleichen dafür sieht aber BMW selbst ein das die alten fahrzeuge dermassend beliebt sind das eine perfekte Ersatzteil abdeckung selbst für modelle aus 1970 vorhanden sind, bestes beispiel ist der 2002TI der im Meilenwerk damals nachgebaut wurde aus ersatzteilen, ich glaub es waren 10% gebrauchtteile im spiel ansonst waren es alles neuteile.

Und was stückzahlen angeht, ich glaub E30 gehört mitunter zu den erfolgreichsten, davon sind insgesamt 2339251 verkauft worden, es gab auch so gut wie kein anderes BMW Model was 12 jahre lang gebaut wurde, wenn man es genau nimmt und die lezten Sondereditions mit zählt sind sogar 14 jahre.

Genauer gesagt ist der E30 nicht nur in der Motorsport geschichte der erfolgreichste Tourenwagen, sondern bei BMW selbst das erfolgreichste Model mit über 2.3 millionen verkauften. Das sind die fakten da kann kein Bangel Design mithalten ! Wenn schon fakten dann bitte die richtigen 

Achja nach E30 kommt der E32 ebenfalls nen Claus luthe design der zählt ebenfalls zu den erfolgreichsten BMW modellen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Und was stückzahlen angeht, ich glaub E30 gehört mitunter zu den erfolgreichsten, davon sind insgesamt 2339251 verkauft worden, es gab auch so gut wie kein anderes BMW Model was 12 jahre lang gebaut wurde, wenn man es genau nimmt und die lezten Sondereditions mit zählt sind sogar 14 jahre.



So kann man sich die Zahlen auch schön saufen. Rechne mal die Stückzahl pro Jahr aus und vergleiche sie z.B. mit dem E46 oder der E9x-Reihe  .


----------



## Gast12348 (25. November 2009)

Die Nachfrage macht das Angebot, bei BMW und deren kunden gab es 12 jahre kein anlass am Design was zu ändern weil es sehr sehr sehr gefragt war, heute ist das anders. Also ich weis nicht, ich glaub eher du lässt die hintergründe einfach auser bedacht, heutzutage ist nen Auto viel viel billiger als es damals war, damals waren andere zeiten. Und auch heute noch is der E30 sehr gefragt was einfach an dem stilistischen zeitlosen design beruht, von paul Braq ins leben gerufen und von Claus Luthe perfektioniert.

Achso nochwas, ich sauf mir die zahlen nicht schön, ich hab die fakten aus diversen Büchern über BMW und von BMW selbst, und ich glaub kaum das die solche sachen wie du sie erwähnst auser betracht lassen wenn die eine aussage fällen und selbst sagen das der E30 gefolgt vom E32 die erfolgreichsten wagen waren


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Die Nachfrage macht das Angebot, bei BMW und deren kunden gab es 12 jahre kein anlass am Design was zu ändern weil es sehr sehr sehr gefragt war, heute ist das anders. Also ich weis nicht, ich glaub eher du lässt die hintergründe einfach auser bedacht, heutzutage ist nen Auto viel viel billiger als es damals war, damals waren andere zeiten. Und auch heute noch is der E30 sehr gefragt was einfach an dem stilistischen zeitlosen design beruht, von paul Braq ins leben gerufen und von Claus Luthe perfektioniert.



Heute ist ein Auto viel billiger? Der erste 3er für den ich mich interessierte war der E36 316i Compact, der kostete 1994 36.050,- DM, der erste 3er den ich neu kaufte war der E46 320d Touring, der kostete mich über 44.000,- Euro. Also wo da die Autos billiger werden erschliesst sich mir nicht direkt.
Heute ist der E30 im übrigen null gefragt, da er mit aktuellen Fahrzeugen nicht mehr vergleichbar ist. Meinen E30 verhökerte ich 1998 und ich war froh als ich das Ding wieder los war  .



dfence schrieb:


> Achso nochwas, ich sauf mir die zahlen nicht schön, ich hab die fakten aus diversen Büchern über BMW und von BMW selbst, und ich glaub kaum das die solche sachen wie du sie erwähnst auser betracht lassen wenn die eine aussage fällen und selbst sagen das der E30 gefolgt vom E32 die erfolgreichsten wagen waren



Wollen wir jetzt unsere Büchersammlungen vergleichen, ich habe auch diverse BMW Bücher aber was sagt das aus?
Wenn du Stückzahlen vergleichen willst dann musst du sie schon über einen einheitlichen Zeitraum vergleichen (Stück pro Jahr, etc..), alles andere ist schön geredet.


----------



## Zoon (26. November 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> mir gefällt die neue konzeptstudie von toyota sehr gut, der ft-86
> 
> http://www.toyota.de/Images/t9_ft86_gal_01_770_tcm281-934515.jpg



Hat under der Haube Subaru Technik


----------



## Gast12348 (26. November 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heute ist ein Auto viel billiger? Der erste 3er für den ich mich interessierte war der E36 316i Compact, der kostete 1994 36.050,- DM, der erste 3er den ich neu kaufte war der E46 320d Touring, der kostete mich über 44.000,- Euro. Also wo da die Autos billiger werden erschliesst sich mir nicht direkt.
> Heute ist der E30 im übrigen null gefragt, da er mit aktuellen Fahrzeugen nicht mehr vergleichbar ist. Meinen E30 verhökerte ich 1998 und ich war froh als ich das Ding wieder los war  .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (26. November 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hat under der Haube Subaru Technik



das macht es auch nicht besser.


----------



## CeresPK (27. November 2009)

Doch machts 

Subaru ftw ^^


----------



## Zoon (27. November 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das macht es auch nicht besser.



Doch, endlich wieder ein Toyota mit abschaltbaren ESP und Heckantrieb  sowie bezahlbar.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. November 2009)

jungs, euch mangelts an perspektive.


----------



## Zoon (28. November 2009)

Wieso? Toyota ist mit der ESP Gängelung ihrer Autos derzeit sogar schlimmer als VW und Mercedes Benz zusammen selbst bei MB ists mittlerweile komplett abschaltbar ... den Lexus LFA mal ausgenommen aber den kann sich bestimmt nicht mal der Chefredakteur leisten


----------



## Da_Frank (28. November 2009)

Nen VW Gold oder nen Farrari, und schon geht sie ab - die Safari.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey, vor längerer Zeit stand hier ma, dass Tachos von Autos mindestens 5% abweichen müssen!
Da ich das nicht ganz glauben wollte, habe ich mich bei meinem Fahrlerer und der Polizei erkundigt: Ein *Tacho* muss überhaupt *nich abweichen*, es gibt nur eine Regel, wie weit er abweichen darf, aber wie gesagt, er muss nicht!


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hey, vor längerer Zeit stand hier ma, dass Tachos von Autos mindestens 5% abweichen müssen!
> Da ich das nicht ganz glauben wollte, habe ich mich bei meinem Fahrlerer und der Polizei erkundigt: Ein *Tacho* muss überhaupt *nich abweichen*, es gibt nur eine Regel, wie weit er abweichen darf, aber wie gesagt, er muss nicht!



Er darf nur nich weniger anzeigen als man fährt. Mehr ist egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Man könnte ein Tachometer so genau bauen, dass er nicht abweicht, was aber zu teuer ist, daher nutzt man die gesetzliche Regelung eben aus und schlossert was zusammen, das einigermaßen hinkommt.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte ein Tachometer so genau bauen, dass er nicht abweicht, was aber zu teuer ist, daher nutzt man die gesetzliche Regelung eben aus und schlossert was zusammen, das einigermaßen hinkommt.



Genau das selbe mit den Toleranzen im Metallbau. Man könnte... aber viel zu teuer...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Eben, außerdem, lass die Stammtische doch grölen, dass ihre Karre 250 rennt, obwohl real nur 216 sind. 
Mein Auto läuft laut Tacho genau 303, laut Navi sinds aber nur 279 (<---- was aber schnell genug ist ).


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja, mir geht es nur darum, dass hier mal welche behauptet haben, dass ein Tacho abweichen muss, was ich für totalen Schwachsinn hielt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Nö, muss er nicht, tut er aber.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

Meines Wissens weicht er standardmäßig um ca. 3-5 Km/h ab.


----------



## X-2ELL (29. Dezember 2009)

@ quantenslipstream

Was fährst du denn für ein nettes geschoss?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens weicht er standardmäßig um ca. 3-5 Km/h ab.


 
So weit ich weiß sind das 3-5% und nicht km/h, daher kann es bei sehr schnellen Autos schon mal eine Menge sein, die Abweicht.



X-2ELL schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream
> 
> Was fährst du denn für ein nettes geschoss?


 
Opel Astra OPC, leistungsgesteigert.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß sind das 3-5% und nicht km/h, daher kann es bei sehr schnellen Autos schon mal eine Menge sein, die Abweicht.



Das könnte auch sein. Ich hatte nur noch die Zahl 3-5 im Kopf




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Opel Astra OPC, leistungsgesteigert.



Hm lecker nen Astra fahr ich auch. Könntest du mir evtl. mal den OPC-Zusatz leihen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hm lecker nen Astra fahr ich auch. Könntest du mir evtl. mal den OPC-Zusatz leihen


 
Der Motor alleine reicht ja nicht, Bremsen und Fahrwerk brauchst du auch noch. 
Außerdem habe ich andere Türschlösser und Gummis drinne, weil die Astra Türen sonst vom Fahrtwind aufgedrückt werden.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Motor alleine reicht ja nicht, Bremsen und Fahrwerk brauchst du auch noch.
> Außerdem habe ich andere Türschlösser und Gummis drinne, weil die Astra Türen sonst vom Fahrtwind aufgedrückt werden.



Ach Bremsen muss ich nicht unbedingt und Fahrwerk ist schon aufgerüstet.
Türschlösser hab ich sowieso keine


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst die Türen ja von Innen zuhalten.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst die Türen ja von Innen zuhalten.



Brauch ich nicht. Ich leih mir den Motor einfach im Winter. Da sind meine Türen sowieso schwer auf zu bekommen

Ich sollte mir demnächst auch mal ne neue Batterie für meinen Türschlüssel besorgen. Sollte die nämlich mal leer gehen steh ich ziemlich dumm da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich sollte mir demnächst auch mal ne neue Batterie für meinen Türschlüssel besorgen. Sollte die nämlich mal leer gehen steh ich ziemlich dumm da.


 
Kauf dir schon mal neue und leg sie ins Handschuhfach.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir schon mal neue und leg sie ins Handschuhfach.



liegen bei mir auch noch 3 Stück im Auto 
diese komischen CR1602 biss man die mal bekommt macht man ne halbe Weltreiße  (oder guckt im Internet )


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir schon mal neue und leg sie ins Handschuhfach.



Ja, genau neben den Schlossenteiser


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ja, genau neben den Schlossenteiser


 
Gute Mischung. Die neuen Batterien für die Fernbedienung sind im Handschuhfach und das Schloss lässt sich manuell leider nicht aufschließen. 
Meist geht über die Heckklappe noch.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meist geht über die Heckklappe noch.



Ja die hat natürlich noch n Schloss. Sonst müsste ich ja stets ne Flex in nem Rucksack dabei haben oder eben die Feuerwehr auf der Kurzwahltaste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Dumm, wenn der Nothammer zum Fenster einschlagen auch im Handschufach liegt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

Der hängt bei mir am Schlüsselanhänger. Die Leute fragen mich schon immer, warum ich so nen rießen Brocken in der Hose habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der hängt bei mir am Schlüsselanhänger. Die Leute fragen mich schon immer, warum ich so nen rießen Brocken in der Hose habe


 
Dazu brauche ich nichts extra in der Hose.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2009)

Okay ich glaube wir sollten wieder ne andere Richtung einschlagen. Klutten sitzt bestimmt schon auf der Lauer.

Kannst aber mal n Screen von deinem OPC hier rein setzen. Muss mir die Rentnerkarre doch fast mal ansehen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Dezember 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ja, mir geht es nur darum, dass hier mal welche behauptet haben, dass ein Tacho abweichen muss, was ich für totalen Schwachsinn hielt


Ein Tacho darf nicht nach unten abweichen. Kombiniert mit der nicht zu verhindernden(weniger als manch ein Tacho hat ist aber allemal drin) Fertigungstolleranz ergibt dass dann den Schluss dass ein Tacho doch nach oben abweichen muss(wenn auch nicht unbedingt viel).

Und wer hat sich eigentlich ausgedacht das ein Hardtop für mein Töfftöff(zumindest in der Bucht, neu ist eh zu teuer) fast doppelt so viel kostet wie das eines BMWs gleichen Alters oder sogar einem Ferrari Targa?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kannst aber mal n Screen von deinem OPC hier rein setzen. Muss mir die Rentnerkarre doch fast mal ansehen.



sieht aus wie jeder gewöhnliche opel astra nur mit proll-schürzen. 
*duckundweg*


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2009)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> sieht aus wie jeder gewöhnliche opel astra nur mit proll-schürzen.
> *duckundweg*


Aber das man die Türen nachmodden muss, damit sie zu bleiben, das ist hart. 

General Motors halt, nuff' said...


----------



## Zoon (29. Dezember 2009)

Kannte ich vom alten Swift GTi, damals die Nordschleife in der Kompression unten in der Fuchsröhre Richtung Adenauer Forst rauf war der Spalt oben in der Beifahrertür so groß, hättest die Hand durchstecken können


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber das man die Türen nachmodden muss, damit sie zu bleiben, das ist hart.
> 
> General Motors halt, nuff' said...


 
Der orignal OPC läuft ja nur 250. Bis dahin gehts ja auch, aber ab 260 fliegen die Türen auf, dafür ist das Schloss halt nicht mehr ausgelegt. 
Daher nachbessern, damit es nicht so zieht.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber das man die Türen nachmodden muss, damit sie zu bleiben, das ist hart.
> 
> General Motors halt, nuff' said...



yep... das ist schon ein knaller.
zitat meiner lieblings-prinzessin: "hilfe, die mühle ist ja nur schrott"


----------



## riedochs (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei Audi steht jeder Ring für hunderttausend Kilometer Laufleistung! Opel hat nur einen und der ist durchgestrichen


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei Audi steht jeder Ring für hunderttausend Kilometer Laufleistung! Opel hat nur einen und der ist durchgestrichen


Volkswagen hat auch nur einen Ring, also 100.000, und darin steht groß VW (vermutlich weniger).


----------



## riedochs (29. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Volkswagen hat auch nur einen Ring, also 100.000, und darin steht groß VW (vermutlich weniger).


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich das blöde Gefühl, dass man mir den Opel schlecht redet....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei läuft er ganz gut und ich war in diesem Jahr auch nur 4 Mal unplanmäßig in der Werkstatt. 
Ein echter Fortschritt, wenn ich an das Jahr davor denke....


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Dezember 2009)

Unser VW hat schon 232000 Km aufm Tacho und läuft noch gut


----------



## riedochs (29. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das blöde Gefühl, dass man mir den Opel schlecht redet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das blöde Gefühl, dass man mir den Opel schlecht redet....


Den muss man nicht erst schlecht reden, steht doch schon Opel drauf... 

Nein, wir machen doch nur Spaß.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dabei läuft er ganz gut und ich war in diesem Jahr auch nur 4 Mal unplanmäßig in der Werkstatt.
> Ein echter Fortschritt, wenn ich an das Jahr davor denke....


Den kannst du mit 5 Jahren auch noch als Neuwagen verkaufen.


----------



## ole88 (30. Dezember 2009)

zu geil, kann nich mehr, wenn ich ne hand durch die tür stecken kann würd ich mir gedanken machen.

ja und bei bmw jeder propeller für unendlich^^


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf?



ein schelm...


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das blöde Gefühl, dass man mir den Opel schlecht redet....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das überhaupt möglich  ?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (31. Dezember 2009)

> Unser VW hat schon 232000 Km aufm Tacho und läuft noch gut



Unser Fiat hat schon 270000 drauf und läuft und läuft und läuft!


----------



## da_Fiesel (31. Dezember 2009)

Der Volvo V70 (BJ 01)von meinem Dad hat gestern die 350 000km geknackt und war nur einmal wegen Stabis in der Werkstatt. 

mein Golf 4 TDI war schon öfters in der Werkstatt 4 mal oder so innerhalb von 5 Jahren. Das geht aber auch noch. Mittlerweile hat er 150.000km.
Golf 6 von meiner Mum ist noch Jngfräulich xD. 5000km ca.^^


----------



## Fransen (31. Dezember 2009)

VW Passat Variant Highline 2.0TDI (170PS) ~ 170.000km - in 3.Jahren glatte 15mal in der Werkstatt...

VW Golf V GT 2.0TDI (170PS) ~ 60.000km - in 1.Jahr ~ 0mal...


/sry. waren doch nur 15mal...


----------



## Zoon (1. Januar 2010)

Haben die 170 PS TDI auch ihre 170 PS? - gab da auch so Problemchen ...


----------



## ole88 (1. Januar 2010)

ja mit ihren tollen diesel motoren, sehs ja bei meiner mutter, der golf variant hat 120ps oder so und das is echt pervers im dritten gang 60km/h 3000rpm echt nich toll.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Haben die 170 PS TDI auch ihre 170 PS? - gab da auch so Problemchen ...



Die einzige mir bekannte Affäre bezgl. der VW TDIs ist, dass sie im Tiguan ab Werk mehr Leistung hatten als angegeben, da sonst die angegebene Höchstgeschwindigkeit rechnerisch nicht zu schaffen gewesen wäre. Im Rahmen des Euro5 Updates wird die Leistung aber wieder auf die Werkswerte gesenkt und damit ist die VMax nicht mehr zu schaffen  .


----------



## Stormbringer (2. Januar 2010)

@itp: das stimmt nicht - die 170ps tdi leider vor allem unter schlechten injektoren, sind eher als rauhbein verschriehen und haben gerade in den ersten 2 modeljahren eher minderleistung als nennleistung gebracht.

vag scheitert weiterhin am 2l-200ps-diesel - und das schon seit drei jarhren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> vag scheitert weiterhin am 2l-200ps-diesel - und das schon seit drei jarhren.



Das ist so leider auch nicht ganz richtig, der sogenannte "BiTDI" ist schon im T5 Verfügbar und wird jetzt sukzessive in alle Modelle eingeführt. Auch wenn er dort nur 180 PS hat, was aber die schwächste Ausbaustufe darstellt.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. Januar 2010)

180PS in nem T5 das ist sehr Träge! Auch wenn Mercedes in sachen design mit ihrem Viano nicht an den T5 ranreicht bekommt man dort wenigstens nen 3 Liter V6 mit 230PS!


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Januar 2010)

Träge sind 75 PS in nem T4 Bj. 91...
das war vielleicht ne Umstellung vom Audi A3 2.0 TDI mit 140 PS, welchen ich in der Fahrschule fuhr


----------



## AMD64X2-User (2. Januar 2010)

Kann ich mir vorstellen! Bin schon im T5 mitgefahren und weiss daher wie schlapp der in den meisten lebenslagen ist!


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Kann ich mir vorstellen! Bin schon im T5 mitgefahren und weiss daher wie schlapp der in den meisten lebenslagen ist!



Es gibt halt mehr als nur einen Motor. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr auch das zweifelhafte Vergnügen zweimal mit dem Basis TDI (ca. 85 PS) die Strecke Frankfurt München mit dem Laderaum voller Server zu fahren. Iast aber kein Vergleich zum BiTDI der beschleunigt wenigstens ansatzweise wie ein PKW.


----------



## Fransen (2. Januar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Haben die 170 PS TDI auch ihre 170 PS? - gab da auch so Problemchen ...



Nee, 170 hat er nicht ganz...
An die 179-180 (lt. Prüfstand) kommt er aber...=P


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist so leider auch nicht ganz richtig, der sogenannte "BiTDI" ist schon im T5 Verfügbar und wird jetzt sukzessive in alle Modelle eingeführt. Auch wenn er dort nur 180 PS hat, was aber die schwächste Ausbaustufe darstellt.



nur seltsam das er nicht gleich in dem neuen golf eingeführt wurde - und man dort mit viel tamtam den gtd mit der ollen maschine präsentiert hat. 
man traut der maschine wohl noch nicht und wollte mit ner kleinen serie anfangen - was vielleicht auch gar keine schlechte entscheidung war.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> nur seltsam das er nicht gleich in dem neuen golf eingeführt wurde - und man dort mit viel tamtam den gtd mit der ollen maschine präsentiert hat.
> man traut der maschine wohl noch nicht und wollte mit ner kleinen serie anfangen - was vielleicht auch gar keine schlechte entscheidung war.



Ist eine Model-politische Geschichte. Der BiTDI wird zuerst (bei den PKWs) im neuen Passat kommen und dann mehr oder weniger in allen Modellen eingeführt. Ist bei anderen Herstellern nicht viel anders. Oder wo ist der BMW 323d  .


----------



## Zoon (3. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> nur seltsam das er nicht gleich in dem neuen golf eingeführt wurde - und man dort mit viel tamtam den gtd mit der ollen maschine präsentiert hat.
> man traut der maschine wohl noch nicht und wollte mit ner kleinen serie anfangen - was vielleicht auch gar keine schlechte entscheidung war.



War ja damals mit dem 1.9 150 PS TDI genauso den gabs erstmal nur im IV GTI.

323d wird wohl im nächsten 3er kommen sowie im neuen 5er.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @itp: das stimmt nicht - die 170ps tdi leider vor allem unter schlechten injektoren, sind eher als rauhbein verschriehen und haben gerade in den ersten 2 modeljahren eher minderleistung als nennleistung gebracht.
> 
> vag scheitert weiterhin am 2l-200ps-diesel - und das schon seit drei jarhren.



Wuesste nicht das BMW einen hat. Die 2 Liter haben dort auch nur 170 oder 177PS. Die Probleme bei den 170PS TDI gebs nur bei den PD Motoren, die CR haben das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wuesste nicht das BMW einen hat. Die 2 Liter haben dort auch nur 170 oder 177PS.


Der Motor vom 123d hat afaik 1995ccm oder so und dabei etwas über 200PS. 
Das dürfte doch der sein den Stormi auch fährt, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

Diesel geht doch mal gar nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2010)

Richtig, Heizöl FTW.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, ist deutlich billiger.
Ich hab immer eine Kanne Kerosin, das ist noch billiger.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2010)

Bei uns fahren ja manche noch mit Holz.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wuesste nicht das BMW einen hat. Die 2 Liter haben dort auch nur 170 oder 177PS. Die Probleme bei den 170PS TDI gebs nur bei den PD Motoren, die CR haben das Problem nicht mehr.



nee, nee... probleme mit den injektoren haben sie auch mit der cr-variante.
mercedes mit seinem 2.2liter diesel (auch 204ps) übrigens auch. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Motor vom 123d hat afaik 1995ccm oder so und dabei etwas über 200PS.
> Das dürfte doch der sein den Stormi auch fährt, oder?



korrekt (204ps). und die maschine gibts schon über drei jahre.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Januar 2010)

Woher kommt das eigentlich, dass es den Subaru Impreza bei uns in Deutschland fast nur als Kombi gibt? Gut, Subaru ist nicht sehr populär oder verbreitet, aber die neueren Imprezas gefallen mir optisch ganz gut, was ich sonst von kaum einem Reiskocher behaupten kann. 

Speziell der GD F-G (2005–2007, siehe Bsp.bild) würde mir gefallen, aber in Süddeutschland gibt es denn wenn überhaupt nur als Kombi, und auch im Norden ist die Auswahl an Stufenhecks mehr als rar. Fährt jeder Käufer die Kiste in Grund und Boden, bevor er sie gebraucht verkauft? 

Ist ja echt frustrierend... 

PS: Die Tatsache, dass ich die letzten Tage ein paar mal Dirt 2 gezockt habe, hat rein garnichts mit meiner plötzlichen Affinität zu japanischen Autos zu tun! 

PPS: Ja, eigentlich wollte ich auf nen 1er BMW sparen, aber die sind so teuer, für das Geld bekommt man nen brandneuen Mitsubishi Lancer oder auch schon einen recht ansehnlichen Audi A3/A4...


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Januar 2010)

teuer sind die einser nur, wenn du zufällig gerade keinen hast den du in zahlung geben willst - deiner ist dann gerade furchtbar billig.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Woher kommt das eigentlich, dass es den Subaru Impreza bei uns in Deutschland fast nur als Kombi gibt? Gut, Subaru ist nicht sehr populär oder verbreitet, aber die neueren Imprezas gefallen mir optisch ganz gut, was ich sonst von kaum einem Reiskocher behaupten kann.
> 
> Speziell der GD F-G (2005–2007, siehe Bsp.bild) würde mir gefallen, aber in Süddeutschland gibt es denn wenn überhaupt nur als Kombi, und auch im Norden ist die Auswahl an Stufenhecks mehr als rar. Fährt jeder Käufer die Kiste in Grund und Boden, bevor er sie gebraucht verkauft?
> 
> ...



Die fahren mindestens Genauso oft rum wie die Kombis auch nur ist es eben so das man den Impreza fährt und fährt und fährt, und man ihn gar nicht wieder hergeben will 

mfg Ceres
Apropo Impreza 
Ich hab grad nochmal ne Kleine Schneefahrt gemacht auf der ich "zufällig" die Digicam dabei hatte 
Und ich musste feststellen das ich umbedingt ne DSLR brauche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Adrenalize
Ich würde bei dem My2007 zu einem 2.0R greifen.
Der hat zwar 160PS aber damit kommt man gut voran.
der 1,5R ist dann mit seinen 105PS doch etwas zu lasch 
Beim MY2001-2005 ist es da doch schon einfacher, da gibts nur den 2.0GX (oder eben den 1,5GX aber den gibts nur als Kombi)

eins sollte dir Aber klar sein 
Ein Japaner ist nicht für jemanden der auf edle Innenräume steht, besonders bei Subaru . Sondern eher für jemanden, bei dem Das Auto und der Innenraum einfach nur funktionieren muss.
Du hast eben kein schickes Holz oder Leder sondern nur schönen grauen Kunststoff


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> teuer sind die einser nur, wenn du zufällig gerade keinen hast den du in zahlung geben willst - deiner ist dann gerade furchtbar billig.


Naja, in Zahlung geben, da kannste ja gleich abwracken lassen. aber deiner ist doch ein netter Proll-Traktor, verkauf ihn privat für 20 Riesen und hol dir nen 335d mit M-Paket, der wird dir taugen.

Oder gleich einen F01 oder F10, dann kannste direkt bei mir übers ConnectedDrive schimpfen, wenn mal was nicht geht...


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> @Adrenalize
> Ich würde bei dem My2007 zu einem 2.0R greifen.
> Der hat zwar 160PS aber damit kommt man gut voran.
> der 1,5R ist dann mit seinen 105PS doch etwas zu lasch


Dachte ich mir auch. Bin ja von Arbeit wegen PS-verwöhnt. 


> Beim MY2001-2005 ist es da doch schon einfacher, da gibts nur den 2.0GX (oder eben den 1,5GX aber den gibts nur als Kombi)


du mit deiner Bullaugenkröte da... 


> eins sollte dir Aber klar sein
> Ein Japaner ist nicht für jemanden der auf edle Innenräume steht, besonders bei Subaru . Sondern eher für jemanden, bei dem Das Auto und der Innenraum einfach nur funktionieren muss.
> Du hast eben kein schickes Holz oder Leder sondern nur schönen grauen Kunststoff


Ja ich weiß, aber wenigstens haben die Reiskocher so ab Baujahr 2003 langsam den Hauch von westlicher Ästhetik. Teilweise sahen die Modelle von außen und innen ja aus wie amerikanische Limousinen. Rundgelutscht, charakterlos und von Pavianen designt. 
Mit etwas Plastik könnte man ja leben, und das Lenkrad lässt sich ja evtl. gegen ein Airbagsportlenkrad mit Leder tauschen oder?
Bin da von den aktuellen M-Lenkrädern etwas verwöhnt, deren "Haut" fühlt sich weicher an als eure Mudda.  

Der 1er langweilt mich halt auch etwas. Angel Eyes nur bei Xenon, nachträgliches Umrüsten ca 3000 EUR. M-Lenkrad-Umbau geht auch nur einfach, wenn das Sportlenkrad drin ist, sonst braucht man es komplett neu mit Airbag und allem... 

Wie ist eigentlich der Audi A4 B6 so, außer optisch etwas bieder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Die fahren mindestens Genauso oft rum wie die Kombis auch nur ist es eben so das man den Impreza fährt und fährt und fährt, und man ihn gar nicht wieder hergeben will


 
Solange man nicht gegen eine Leitplanke prallt.


----------



## Fransen (11. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Audi A4 B6 so, außer optisch etwas bieder?



Ich kann jetzt nur vom 2.5er TDI (180PS) Avant sprechen.
Grundsolide, gut verarbeitet und macht Spaß.
Lässt sich inkl. s-line (plus) auch ziemlich gut bewegen und wenn du selber schaltest auch ganz lustig.
Der 2.5TDI wird mit Multitronic im Drehmoment beschnitten *hust* - die Tiptronic hingegen ist bedenkelos zu empfehlen (laut Foren).
Klar, es ist kein/e DSG/s-tronic whatever, aber trotzdem nen Blick wert.

Den 2.5er gibt es einmal als Quattro (trinkt etwas mehr), sowie mit reinem Frontantrieb (Traktion...=P).
Wobei er als Quattro bedeutend schwere ist und das wohl (laut Foren) den Traktionsvorteil wieder auffrisst.
Der 2.5er ist laut aber i.d.R recht standfest.

Hatte danach (bzw. mein Dad - ich durfte die Autos mal fahren) noch den B8 3.0TDI.
In der Verarbeitung hat sich was bedeutend was getan - allerdings 'fühlt' sich der B6 nicht bedeutend schlechter an.
Und im Aussehen, joa. - s-line hilft, dann geht das auch einigermaßen... =P


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2010)

@Adrenalize

Ich muss ehrlich sagen am Anfang haben mir die Bugeyes gar nicht gefallen.
Aber als ich dann selbst einen hatte fand ich ihn immer schöner.
Und jetzt vertrete ich, wie ein paar andere auch, die Meinung das der Bugeye der wohl schönste je gebaute Impreza ist 

Lenkrad kann man wechseln am besten eben gegen die Orginalen vom STI oder WRX(sind glaube die gleichen wie vom STI nur mit schwarzen anstatt Pinken/roten Näten)
Hab ja selbst eins vom 2003er WRX drin 

@Quanti
wie sagte jemand aus meinem Lieblings-Auto-Forum nochgleich:
Einen Subaru fährt man selbst noch nach hause wenn man damit durch eine Wand geschanzt ist,
selbiges gilt auch im Falle eines Atomkrieges oder des Weltuntergangs.

Außerdem fährt meiner ja wieder 
Und jetzt mit dem Schnee


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2010)

> mercedes mit seinem 2.2liter diesel (auch 204ps) übrigens auch.



Die Injektor Probleme beschränken sich auf die OM651 Motoren! Das sind die 220 und die 250CDI Motoren in der C-Klasse W204, dem GLK W204 und der E-Klasse W212!


----------



## Xion4 (11. Januar 2010)

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber die Injektorprobleme sind nur beim CDI 250, denn die 220er laufen auch seit der letzten Evolutionsstufe ohne Probleme...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten schon oft 220er mit kaputten Injektoren! es kommt ja darauf an was fürn Motor drin ist! Die OM646 welche in den meisten 220ern drinstecken funktionieren gut!

Wenn man jetzt beim OM651 nen kaputten Injektor hat dann muss man das Motorsteuergerät und den Regler am Generator mittauschen! Es werden dann gleich alle Injektoren getauscht! Zum Glück isses Garantie sonst könnt man die Autos gleich verkaufen!


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen am Anfang haben mir die Bugeyes gar nicht gefallen.
> Aber als ich dann selbst einen hatte fand ich ihn immer schöner.
> Und jetzt vertrete ich, wie ein paar andere auch, die Meinung das der Bugeye der wohl schönste je gebaute Impreza ist


Ist Geschmackssache. Er sieht zumindest weit weniger schlimm aus als der Corolla mit den Bugeyes seinerzeit. Aber wirklich am Besten gefällt mir halt der 2005-2007er. 
Im Anhang mal ein paar Bilder aus Dirt 2 mit Ravenwest Lackierung 
Wobei ich ja die WRX-bzw. STI-Variante optisch fast schon zu prollig finde. 



> Lenkrad kann man wechseln am besten eben gegen die Orginalen vom STI oder WRX(sind glaube die gleichen wie vom STI nur mit schwarzen anstatt Pinken/roten Näten)
> Hab ja selbst eins vom 2003er WRX drin


Hast du mal ein Foto, wie das aussieht? Ist das wie auf dem Bild unten? Ich hatte auf was 3-Speichiges gehofft.
Leder ist halt einfach sexier als das übliche Plastik. Aber selbst 1er und 3er BMW haben wenn ich nicht irre noch das Standardlenkrad in Plastik.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Januar 2010)

Die WRXs haben normalerweiße auch nur den Spoiler hinten drauf den ich habe.
die meisten Klatschen sich eben den dicken STI-Flügel drauf .
die 3 Speichigen müssten vom Nasenbär STI sein (2006-2007)

Das von dem Bild was du im Anhang hast hab ich halt 
Und wie gesagt die WRX und WRX STI Lenkräder von 2001-2005 unterscheiden sich einzig und allein in der Farbe der Nähte und des MOMO Logos vorne drauf

mfg Ceres

EDIT nein stimmt nicht
Ich glaube ab dem 2005er STI gabs dann schon das etwas schickere 3 SpeichenLenkrad mit Subaru bzw STI Logo drauf


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Januar 2010)

@adrenalize: wer kauft den einen bmw ohne m-lederlenkrad? 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, in Zahlung geben, da kannste ja gleich abwracken lassen. aber deiner ist doch ein netter Proll-Traktor, verkauf ihn privat für 20 Riesen und hol dir nen 335d mit M-Paket, der wird dir taugen.
> 
> Oder gleich einen F01 oder F10, dann kannste direkt bei mir übers ConnectedDrive schimpfen, wenn mal was nicht geht...



können wir in einem jahr drüber reden. 
plane eigentlich einen der letzten e90 oder e92 zu erstehen - wenns klappt, als 330d.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> können wir in einem jahr drüber reden.
> plane eigentlich einen der letzten e90 oder e92 zu erstehen - wenns klappt, als 330d.


Wobei die neuen Telematikkomponenten auch fürs alte Bordnetz kommen. Wenn schon, denn schon! 

Was hast du in deinem jetzigen eigentlich drin? Das ausklappbare Display? große/kleine Navi? Oder nichts dergleichen?

Falls ja, schon das neue System, oder noch das alte? Siehe Bilder.

@Lederlenkrad: vermutlich die Leute, die den 1er jetzt mit dem Standardlenkrad wieder verkaufen, gibt erstaunlich viele damit. Bei der "Golfklasse" wird halt gern an Extras gespart.
Ich meine, umrüsten kann man es ja trotzdem. nur beim Sportlenkrad passt halt diese Aluabdeckung und der Airbag, da braucht man vom M nur den Lenkradkranz, beim normalen Lenkrad muss man halt alles komplett wechseln.
Lange nicht so übel wie die Xenonscheinwerfer, da muss man wohl die komplette Lichtanlage inkl. diverser Steuergeräte im Inneren tauschen...


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Januar 2010)

klappdisplay, navi-business mit karte (also das neue business). hat sich vom prof desselben jahrgangs nur durch ein zusätzliches cd-laufwerk und dem abschaltbaren splitscreen unterschieden.
das neue sys gibts erst ab mj09.

btw: klick doch einfach mal "rotes spielzeug" in meiner sig an - da steht alles.


----------



## BMW M-Power (12. Januar 2010)

Bin schon E92 gefahren...
Macht echt spaß das gerät, es war der 325i... hat auf jeden fall spaß gemacht, ein tipp aufs Gaspedal, zack nen Gang runter, und das Teil ist abgehoben 

€: Ein BMW ohne M-Sportlenkrad ? NEVER !


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Januar 2010)

Wo bist du denn gefahren? Du bist doch erst 16 oder so, falls ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe....xD


----------



## BMW M-Power (12. Januar 2010)

Ja, dass stimmt schon das ich erst 16 bin 

Ach wo ich gefahren bin, war es schon spät und dunkel 
War im sommer.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> btw: klick doch einfach mal "rotes spielzeug" in meiner sig an - da steht alles.


Ah, also M-ASK2 als Headunit und ne MULF wegen Bluetooth, nehme ich mal an.
Sag das doch gleich. 

Von den alten Sachen haben wir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wieder was rausgekramt wegen Migrationstests.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Januar 2010)

ja hm, okay.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich ja zur Zeit in den M3 E90 verliebt, aber verdammt - 66.000 € in der Basis-Version?
Spinnen die? Oder kennt den irgendjemand, und kann mir (unwahrscheinlich) bestätigen, dass der so viel Wert ist? ^^


----------



## Mosed (16. Januar 2010)

tja, das ist halt ein M3.
Der normale 3-er kostet mit nem 3 -liter Motor auch schon 43.000€ -  der M3 hat nen 4Liter und eine höhere Basisausstattung.
Aber trotzdem viel Geld.


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Der Preis ist wie bei allen anderen Autos, die die Spitze einer Serie darstellen, natürlich gesalzen. Man darf allerdings auch nicht den Aufwand vergessen, der hier im Gegensatz zum normalen Dreier drinsteckt. Der aktuelle M3 fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr böse und macht riesig Spaß. Nur bezahlen möchte man so etwas natürlich ungern. 

Betrachtet man den Markt allgemein, so ist der Preis schon gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Nur um das halt mal darzustellen, der S4 zum Beispiel hat zwar 80 PS weniger, macht den 0-100 Sprint aber auch in gerade einmal 0,5 Sekunden mehr - und kostet 15.000 € weniger! Das ist doch kompletter Schwachsinn, so wie ich das sehe..



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Preis ist wie bei allen anderen Autos, die die Spitze einer Serie darstellen, natürlich gesalzen. Man darf allerdings auch nicht den Aufwand vergessen, der hier im Gegensatz zum normalen Dreier drinsteckt. Der aktuelle M3 fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr böse und macht riesig Spaß. Nur bezahlen möchte man so etwas natürlich ungern.
> 
> Betrachtet man den Markt allgemein, so ist der Preis schon gerechtfertigt.



Schon - aber der M3 ist nicht das einzige Tier im Dschungel. Und wenn es welche gibt, die dem M3 ähnlich sind, und ein wesentlich besseres P/L bringen - dann sehe ich absolut keinen Grund, meine sowieso begrenzten finanziellen Möglichkeiten so in den Sand zu setzen, auch wenn ich dafür auf einige wenige Prozentpunkte Fahrspaß verzichten muss.


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Ein S4 ist auch nicht wirklich ein Gegner für den M3. Das ist mehr ein A4 mit großem Motor.

Ich finde, dass der sich noch nicht so sportlich fährt, alleine vom Getriebe und natürlich der Sitzposition. Dem fehlt einfach das Biestige. Vom Fahren selbst ist der RS4 schon eher ein Gegner für den M3. Allerdings ist man mit dem Allradantrieb doch anders unterwegs. Man bekommt das Heck zwar auch mal etwas rum, beim M3 geht das aber doch besser.

Die reinen Leistungsdaten sind es auch nicht nur. M3 und RS4 sind metallisch und martialisch - einfach ein gutes Stück weg von der eigentlichen Serie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2010)

Bei derartigen Autos kann man aber schon mal nach dem Sinn fragen, oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Aber realistisch: Wie oft bist du in der Situation, dass du das Heck rutschen lässt? (Das Auto soll natürlich als Alltagswagen gedacht sein.) Wirst wohl kaum die Autobahnauffahrten hochdriften, hoffe ich doch. 
Und überhaupt: Wenn es dir um Zeiten geht, ist Driften der reinste Killer. Wenns um Fahrspaß geht, okay, aber ist dir ein wenig mehr Spaß einen Rahmen von ca. 15.000 € wert?


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Solche Autos sind nun mal dazu da um Spaß zu machen. Ob man sich so etwas leisten kann, steht eh immer auf einem anderen Blatt. Und für mich stellt sich diese Frage nicht. Ich kann so etwas ab und an mal fahren - kann das auch wirklich - und dann lässt man es schon mal auf der Strecke krachen. 

Halte dich aber nicht an deinen 15.000 Euro fest. S4 und M3 sind grundverschieden. ...und ein RS4 kostete auch um 60.000 Euro. Leider gibt es den ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Was auch immer.
Stimmst du mir denn in der Aussage überein, dass Autos hierzulande extrem teuer (meiner Meinung nach zu teuer) sind, verglichen mit dem nahen und fernen Ausland?
Wenn ich jetzt gerade zum Beispiel bei BMW USA schaue, kostet der M3 dort 55k $, das sind umgerechnet 38k €..


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne die Preise im Ausland nicht, von daher kann ich nicht selbst vergleichen. Zustimmen kann ich dir nur bedingt. Sicher, die Preise in Deutschland sind schon recht hoch, aber dann kauf dir mal in Dänemark einen Golf bei deren Luxussteuer. ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Die Preise gerade auch da, wo ich es während meines Auslandsjahres mitbekommen habe, sind einfach extrem für unsere Verhältnisse.
Natürlich erreichen amerikanische Autos nicht einmal ansatzweise die Qualität deutscher. Trotzdem ist es einfach verrückt, wenn eine nicht übermäßig reiche, aber sparsame Großmutter ihrem Enkel zum 18. einen Ford Mustang schenken will.. (um die 20.000 Dollar gerade mal)
Und dann halt auch die Preise von deutschen AUtos drüben sind einfach verrückt, wie ich gerade eben gesagt habe - 38.000 für den M3, der normale 3er fängt bei 25.000 an. Wenn du gebraucht kaufst, kannste eigentlich gleich bar zahlen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Januar 2010)

Leider kann man US Preise nicht in Europa anwenden. 
Ein voll ausgestatteter Golf kostet in de Staaten auch deutlich weniger als in Deutschland.
die Deutschen lassen sich halt gerne über den Tisch ziehen. 
Andererseits ist der Markt in den USA gerade in dieser Klasse sehr umkämpft und VW nicht gerade stabil am Markt, da muss man das Abstriche am Preis machen, den Deutsche Autofahren halt bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Auf den Euro umgerechnet und mit Mehrwertsteuer kostet der M3 dann auch wieder fast 46.000 Euro. Klar, dass sind 9.000 Euro weniger - aber das sind eben andere Märkte mit anderen Steuern usw.

Es gibt wie gesagt auch das Gegenteil. Ich kann in Bezug auf Dänemark nur ein Beispiel aus DM-Zeiten bringen. Da hat ein Bekannter einen Golf III VR6 mit allem Schickimicki für 20.000 DM nach Dänemark verkauft. Die haben sich am selben Abend noch auf den Weg gemacht und sind Nachts hier aufgeschlagen. Die meinten dann eben, dass ein vergleichbarer Wagen bei denen etwa 50.000 gekostet hätte.

Ob das nun wirklich so stimmt, kann ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen - sie hatten es aber verdammt eilig mit dem Kauf. ^^


----------



## Mosed (16. Januar 2010)

Der M3 kostet in D 66.000€  - macht ne Differenz von 20.000€ 

Aber wie erwähnt wurde kann man preise nicht so vergleichen. Ganz anderes Steuersystem usw.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Das ist natürlich auch krass, ein Unterschied von 30k.. ^^
Naja, schrecklich. Hätten wir Kommunismus, hätte jeder ein Auto zur Verfügung, ohne groß dafür was machen zu müssen außer seine tägliche langweilige Arbeit.. 
Ich weiß, ich schweife ab. Wie soll man das denn aber nicht, bei den Preisen..


----------



## Klutten (16. Januar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der M3 kostet in D 66.000€  - macht ne Differenz von 20.000€
> 
> Aber wie erwähnt wurde kann man preise nicht so vergleichen. Ganz anderes Steuersystem usw.



Ich habe zumindest unsere Steuer wieder mit einbezogen.

55.000$ -> 38.300€ * 1,19 = 45.500€   ...und dann sind es eben ~9.000€


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest unsere Steuer wieder mit einbezogen.
> 
> 55.000$ -> 38.300€ * 1,19 = 45.500€   ...und dann sind es eben ~9.000€



Ja, aber von 45,500 € auf 66,000 € waren es letztes Mal, als ich geschaut habe, noch 19,500 €, und nicht 9,500 €.


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2010)

Kleiner Denkfehler


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Kleiner Denkfehler



Joa, ist ja schon spät. Beziehungsweise früh. 
Vielleicht kostet eigentlich das Verschiffen von 'nem Auto aus den USA nach hier? Vielleicht würde sich das sogar lohnen.. ^^


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2010)

was ihr nur immer mit euren Deutschen Autos habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest unsere Steuer wieder mit einbezogen.
> 
> 55.000$ -> 38.300€ * 1,19 = 45.500€ ...und dann sind es eben ~9.000€


 
So kannst du aber nicht rechnen. 
Es geht ja nicht darum, was es kostet, wenn ich die US Version nach Deutschland hole und hier anmelde (dazu ist noch mehr notwendig als die Steuern zu zahlen), es geht einfach um den Preisunterschied.
In den USA (und ich bin hin und wieder mal da, daher weiß ich auch, was da einiges kostet, gerade im Supermarkt ist das lustig... ) gelten scheinbar für sowas andere Preise als in Deutschland. Anders ist nicht zu erklären, warum ein iPod in Deutschland teurer ist als einer in den USA, obwohl der BIP pro Kopf in den USA höher ist als in Deutschland. So gesehen müsste der iPod hier sogar günstiger sein (und das Auto auch).


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> was ihr nur immer mit euren Deutschen Autos habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope, leider nicht.
gerade im bereich m3/rs4 gibts nun wirklich keine ernstzunehmende konkurrenz. persönlich finde ich den m3 das gelungenere auto.


----------



## Zoon (17. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer: Gibts schon genug Konkurrenz wie Lexus IS-F, Caddilac CTS-V oder andere die hier nicht verkauft werden aber genau in die M3 Klasse hineinzielen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei derartigen Autos kann man aber schon mal nach dem Sinn fragen, oder?



Bei Mainboards wie nem X58 Classified oder OC Speicherkits für 2000 € fragt man ja auch nicht nach dem Sinn oder?

Hat jemand schon das VW Coupe Concept von Detroit gesehen, da hatte der VW Designer mal nen guten Tag gehabt, der erste VW seit langem der mir wieder optisch gefällt.


----------



## Stormbringer (17. Januar 2010)

@zoon: hihi...  bleib mir blos mit dem amischrott weg. lexus? viel zu teuer für den gegenwert. design zu japsig.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2010)

Der Concept Blue Sport war auch nicht gerade hässlich, allerdings wird der im Endeffekt wohl doch eher ein neuer Audi TT als ein VW.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ja zur Zeit in den M3 E90 verliebt, aber verdammt - 66.000 € in der Basis-Version?
> Spinnen die? Oder kennt den irgendjemand, und kann mir (unwahrscheinlich) bestätigen, dass der so viel Wert ist? ^^


Wert ist ja relativ, kommt halt darauf an, was einem der Fahrspaß wert ist. Wobei der M3 tendentiell immer luxuriöser wird, vom E30 bis zum E92.
Da wird an Optik, Aerodynamik, Fahrwerk, Bremsen, Motorsteuerung und -leistung halt wirklich nochmal eine Schippe draufgelegt. Ein M3 ist wieder was anderes als ein 335i oder 335d mit M-Paket.
Und auch nicht mehr unbedingt so alltagstauglich...



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nur um das halt mal darzustellen, der S4 zum Beispiel hat zwar 80 PS weniger, macht den 0-100 Sprint aber auch in gerade einmal 0,5 Sekunden mehr - und kostet 15.000 € weniger! Das ist doch kompletter Schwachsinn, so wie ich das sehe..


Aber der S4 wurde nicht auf der Nordschleife abgestimmt und liegt insgesamkt vermutlich nicht ganz so perfekt wie der M3, wenn du die elektronischen Helferlein abschaltest.
Der Anspruch an den M3 ist - ähnlich wie auch bei vielen Porsche-Modellen, dass du am WE auf die Rennstrecke deiner Wahl gehen, ein paar Runden drehen und dabei gut aussehen kannst. 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber realistisch: Wie oft bist du in der Situation, dass du das Heck rutschen lässt? (Das Auto soll natürlich als Alltagswagen gedacht sein.) Wirst wohl kaum die Autobahnauffahrten hochdriften, hoffe ich doch.


Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein BMW oder Porsche sofort zur unkontrollierbaren Heckschleuder mutiert, sobald man ESP und Co. abschaltet. Kontrolliertes Driften ist eh nicht so einfach. Es geht mehr darum dass die Wagen im Grenzbereich aufwendig abgestimmt sind und man sich mit dem "Popometer" den Kick holen kann, ohne abzuschmieren. Aber als Alltagsauto würde ich einen M3 auch nicht bezeichnen, er ist ja doch etwas durstig.
Wenn man nur einen Sportlichen BMW will holt man sich einen 330i oder 335i mit M-Paket, damit kann man dem S4 auch schon Paroli bieten und zahlt weniger.


----------



## k-b (17. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich habe mich ja zur Zeit in den M3 E90 verliebt, aber verdammt - 66.000 € in der Basis-Version?
> Spinnen die? Oder kennt den irgendjemand, und kann mir (unwahrscheinlich) bestätigen, dass der so viel Wert ist? ^^



Wieso hjetzt noch den alten kaufen, wenn bald n neuer am Start ist?? 
2011 dürft der neue 3er kommen und 2012 der neue m3. Der E90 ist ja jetzt wirklich schon eewig am Start


----------



## Rizzard (17. Januar 2010)

Von der Optik her gefällt mir das 46er Modell vom M3 fast noch besser.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wert ist ja relativ, kommt halt darauf an, was einem der Fahrspaß wert ist. Wobei der M3 tendentiell immer luxuriöser wird, vom E30 bis zum E92.
> Da wird an Optik, Aerodynamik, Fahrwerk, Bremsen, Motorsteuerung und -leistung halt wirklich nochmal eine Schippe draufgelegt. Ein M3 ist wieder was anderes als ein 335i oder 335d mit M-Paket.
> Und auch nicht mehr unbedingt so alltagstauglich...



Wert mag relativ sein, trotzdem ist der Preis schon krass, verglichen mit was du sonst alles für 66.000 € bekommst..




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber der S4 wurde nicht auf der Nordschleife abgestimmt und liegt insgesamkt vermutlich nicht ganz so perfekt wie der M3, wenn du die elektronischen Helferlein abschaltest.
> Der Anspruch an den M3 ist - ähnlich wie auch bei vielen Porsche-Modellen, dass du am WE auf die Rennstrecke deiner Wahl gehen, ein paar Runden drehen und dabei gut aussehen kannst.



Ja, okay, ist akzeptiert. ^^
Weiß jemand zufällig, was der RS4 gekostet hatte, bevor sie ihn rausgenommen haben?




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein BMW oder Porsche sofort zur unkontrollierbaren Heckschleuder mutiert, sobald man ESP und Co. abschaltet. Kontrolliertes Driften ist eh nicht so einfach. Es geht mehr darum dass die Wagen im Grenzbereich aufwendig abgestimmt sind und man sich mit dem "Popometer" den Kick holen kann, ohne abzuschmieren. Aber als Alltagsauto würde ich einen M3 auch nicht bezeichnen, er ist ja doch etwas durstig.
> Wenn man nur einen Sportlichen BMW will holt man sich einen 330i oder 335i mit M-Paket, damit kann man dem S4 auch schon Paroli bieten und zahlt weniger.



Wieso meinst du, dass er nur bedingt alltagstauglich ist?
Ich meine, wenn ich schon fast 80.000 für ein Auto ausgebe, dann ist mir der Spritpreis wahrscheinlich auch nicht so wichtig, oder? ^^ Und was spricht deiner Meinung nach ansonsten dagegen?



k-b schrieb:


> Wieso hjetzt noch den alten kaufen, wenn bald n neuer am Start ist??
> 2011 dürft der neue 3er kommen und 2012 der neue m3. Der E90 ist ja jetzt wirklich schon eewig am Start



Ich meine ja nur generell.
Und wenn sich der 3er seit den Anfängen zu einem gut aussehenden Auto (meiner Meinung nach) entwickelt hat, dann stehen doch die Chancen gut, dass der nächste mir auch gefallen wird.. vielleicht.


----------



## k-b (17. Januar 2010)

Ne. Autos müssen entweder ganz neu sein ( < 5 Jahre) , oder aber dann wieder so ab > 15 Jahren aufwärts - dann wirds wieder Kult. aber dieser Durchschnitt, von dem viel zu viele rum fahren - daran hab ich mich schon sattgesehen, irgendwie.


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein BMW oder Porsche sofort zur unkontrollierbaren Heckschleuder mutiert, sobald man ESP und Co. abschaltet. Kontrolliertes Driften ist eh nicht so einfach. *Es geht mehr darum dass die Wagen im Grenzbereich aufwendig abgestimmt sind und man sich mit dem "Popometer" den Kick holen kann, ohne abzuschmieren.*



Das waren die Worte, die mir gestern gefehlt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein BMW oder Porsche sofort zur unkontrollierbaren Heckschleuder mutiert, sobald man ESP und Co. abschaltet. Kontrolliertes Driften ist eh nicht so einfach. Es geht mehr darum dass die Wagen im Grenzbereich aufwendig abgestimmt sind und man sich mit dem "Popometer" den Kick holen kann, ohne abzuschmieren. Aber als Alltagsauto würde ich einen M3 auch nicht bezeichnen, er ist ja doch etwas durstig.


 
Aber die Leute, die sich einen M3 oder sowas kaufen, fahren nie auf irgendwelchen Rennstrecken und verfügen sicher auch nicht über die Fähigkeiten eines Rennfahres um ein solches Auto wirklich im Grenzbereich bewegen zu können.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2010)

Zumindest beim M5 gab es ein Programm für die Besitzer um eben diesen "Misstand" zu beheben.
Nordschleifenunterricht mit Tourenwagenprofis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bekommt man einen Gutschein für ein Fahrerwochenende oder so.
Aber trotzdem, wer kauft denn einen M3?
Dass sind die, die auch schon einen SL oder Porsche haben. Kein Rennfan spart ein Leben lang und kauft sich dann einen M3.
Der hat nämlich auch keine Erfahrung vom Fahren, Fernsehen gucken reicht nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wert mag relativ sein, trotzdem ist der Preis schon krass, verglichen mit was du sonst alles für 66.000 € bekommst..


Ich finde die Preise insgesamt krass. ein Golf kostet heute ja schon 25.000 EUR, das waren mal 50.000 DM. Früher kostete eine E-Klasse soviel und war damit schon eindrucksvoll teuer. Heutzutage sind das fast schon Peanuts. 

BMW ist halt generell teuer, auch gebraucht. Ich würde mir ja gern einen gebrauchten 1er kaufen, aber selbst die mit BJ 2005 kosten mindestens 10.000 EUR, auch wenn sie fast ohne Extras sind. Das ist eine Menge holz. Für 15.000 bekommt man einen Subaru Impreza oder Mitsubishi Lancer ja schon neu.


> Wieso meinst du, dass er nur bedingt alltagstauglich ist?
> Ich meine, wenn ich schon fast 80.000 für ein Auto ausgebe, dann ist mir der Spritpreis wahrscheinlich auch nicht so wichtig, oder? ^^ Und was spricht deiner Meinung nach ansonsten dagegen?


Naja, er liegt tief, die Federung ist Bockelhart, er hat für Stadtverkeher viel zu viel PS, und 100 auf der Landstraße fährst du im zweiten bzw. dritten Gang.
Im Grunde ist es meiner Meinung nach ein Zweit- und Spaßauto für jemanden, der sich z.b. am WE mit anderen Autonarren trifft um mal für 2-3h auf dem Nürburg- oder Salzburgring ein paar runden zu drehen.
Zum Shoppen würde ich damit eher nicht fahren. eher noch zum Flanieren uaf irgendeiner Partymeile. 


> Ich meine ja nur generell.
> Und wenn sich der 3er seit den Anfängen zu einem gut aussehenden Auto (meiner Meinung nach) entwickelt hat, dann stehen doch die Chancen gut, dass der nächste mir auch gefallen wird.. vielleicht.


Der kommende 3er wird vermutlich zumindest ein wenig dem 7er und dem neuen 5er ähneln, also vorne Haifisch-Look usw.
Ich kenne aber auch nur Erlkönigbilder und geshoppte entwürfe von den Autozeitschriften.
Auf dem Werksgelände ist mir noch keiner begegnet. Momentan kommen gerade so langsam die ersten getarnten X3s rein und die ersten ungetarnten 5er.
6er BMW kommt ja auch noch neu, da ist die M-Version ja nochmal giftiger als der M3 (aber auch gewichtiger).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die Leute, die sich einen M3 oder sowas kaufen, fahren nie auf irgendwelchen Rennstrecken und verfügen sicher auch nicht über die Fähigkeiten eines Rennfahres um ein solches Auto wirklich im Grenzbereich bewegen zu können.



Von Delta, unserem Lookbeyond-Schweizer weiß ich, dass er einen M3 E46 hat, der fährt damit auch auf der Piste, weil auf der Straße haben die ja 130max. Der fährt privat halt auch richtig Rennsport als Hobby mit einem Renn-Golf 3. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bekommt man einen Gutschein für ein Fahrerwochenende oder so.
> Aber trotzdem, wer kauft denn einen M3?


Ja, viele Besitzer haben ihn wohl eher als Prestige-Objekt, fahren ihn aber eher nicht aus. Natürlich kann man den M3 auch ganz normal bewegen, aber ist halt deutlich teurer als ein kleinerer, normaler 3er BMW. Man sieht ihn ja auch nicht so oft. die meisten fahren halt 3er mit M-Paket, oft auch Diesel.
Persönlich finde ich da den 335d auch nicht schlecht, hat ja mächtig Drehmoment, sieht giftig aus und fährt sich auch so. und das bei moderatem Verbrauch. Wenns draußen rutschig ist, ist der Diesel wohl auch mit elektronischen Helferlein kaum zu bändigen.

Die BMW Motorsport GmbH selbst bietet ja Fahrertrainings auf Nordschleife und Salzburgring an, da werden auch M3-Werksfahrzeuge eingesetzt. Wirklich gute Kurse, bei denen man viel lernt. Kostet iirc gute 900 EUR für einen Tag.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenns draußen rutschig ist, ist der Diesel wohl auch mit elektronischen Helferlein kaum zu bändigen.



Der 335d/535d verhält sich auch auf glatten Fahrbahnen menschlich, also so extrem ists nich


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Der 335d/535d verhält sich auch auf glatten Fahrbahnen menschlich, also so extrem ists nich


Ein paar meiner Kollegen  bei BMW meinten jetzt im Herbst/Winter halt, dass man bei unserem 335d beim anfahren oder Kurvenfahren mehr aufpassen muss als beim 750Li, obwohl letzterer ja deutlich mehr PS hat. 

Ich selber bin ihn bisher noch nicht gefahren, war nur Beifahrer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2010)

Mein Onkel fährt E-Klasse und trotz diverse elektrinoscher Abkürzungen, die ihm beim Fahren helfen, empfindet er das Fahrverhalten seines Autos gerade bei dem Wetter jetzt als sehr schwammig und nervös.
Mein Auto liegt da doch recht gut, auch oder wegen Frontantrieb.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Onkel fährt E-Klasse


Mein Beileid.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.


 
Eigentlich habe ich drei Onkels, die Mercedes fahren. 
Zwei die C und einer die E.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Januar 2010)

Also in den letzten tagen hatten weder mein dad noch ich das gefühl, dass der bmw auszubrechen droht, und der hat ja ein paar ps mehr als der 335. Man darfs halt net provozieren.


----------



## Kaspar (17. Januar 2010)

naja das mit dem 335d oder 535d ist halt nen diesel und die haben halt biszu doppelt soviel drehmoment wie benziner und das auf der hinterachse echt lustig aber selbst mein auto (fahrschule) ein golf 5 mit 2.0l tdi und gut 140 ps macht bei dem wetter echt spaß !

Quer bockt Mehr


----------



## BMW M-Power (17. Januar 2010)

Also mein Lieblingsauto ist ja der in meinem Avatar 

Ich denke es gibt ne Menge unterschied zwischen 335i, und M3.

Alleine schon die Aerodynamik macht da einiges


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ein paar meiner Kollegen  bei BMW meinten jetzt im Herbst/Winter halt, dass man bei unserem 335d beim anfahren oder Kurvenfahren mehr aufpassen muss als beim 750Li, obwohl letzterer ja deutlich mehr PS hat.


Letzteren fahre ich gelegentlich und sein Besitzer hat ihn aktuell einquartiert weil er eine Katastrophe zum fahren im Winter ist. Schon bei Regen kann man (der Automatik sei dank) kaum anfahren ohne mit dem Heck zu wackeln. Noch schlimmeres Verhalten kann ich mir eigentlich kaum noch vorstellen.

Hab als Vergleich dagegen leider nur einen alten 330d (und den GTI der aktuell den 750 ersetzen muss, der kratzt aber eh nur mit den Vorderhufen) gefahren, der liegt meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich sicherer.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Januar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Letzteren fahre ich gelegentlich und sein Besitzer hat ihn aktuell einquartiert weil er eine Katastrophe zum fahren im Winter ist. Schon bei Regen kann man (der Automatik sei dank) kaum anfahren ohne mit dem Heck zu wackeln. Noch schlimmeres Verhalten kann ich mir eigentlich kaum noch vorstellen


Den aktuellen, also F02? Weil den hab ich momentan auch zum ersten mal hier für Wochenendtest. Und der war absolut handzahm, auch auf einem verschneiten und leeren Parkplatz. Erst mit deaktivierten Fahrhilfen tanzte der Poppes Samba.
Anfahren kannste mit dem Ding doch wie in einer Sänfte, wenn du gefühlvoll Gas gibst.

Ich bin ja jetzt auch nicht der ultimative Fahrprofi, hab bisher kein eigenes Auto (suche ja noch) und fahre privat eigentlich nur Kleinwagen der Familie, aber ich hatte mit dem riesen Dampfschiff bisher null Probleme (abgesehen vom Einparken - nicht immer einfach mit der langen Limousine, wird aber mit der Zeit sicher leicxhter ).


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2010)

Ist ein Leasingwagen aus dem Sommer, dürfte also der aktuelle sein. 

Natürlich bricht der nicht gnadenlos aus und versetzt einem auch nicht ständig einen Schlag in den Nacken, ist ja schließlich immer noch eine Limousine und kein Sportwagen. Trotzdem agiert er aber nie richtig souverän und kratzt eben auch bei Regen ohne ersichtlichen Grund. Sie Helferlein greifen zwar ein, allerdings müssen sie das viel zu oft.
Als Sänfte geht da nur die Federung durch.

Einparken finde ich mit Rückfahrkamera und anzeige wo es hin geht eigentlich recht einfach .


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2010)

Is halt blöd wenn man nen Sperrdiff hat  Das erleichtert das anfahren und kurvenfahren nicht wirklich *ggg*

Manche BMW´s werden halt mit sperrdiff geordert, und manche nicht. 

Als ich mein E30 gekauft hab und das erste mal im regen gefahren bin war das erste was passiert das ich quer stehe auf der Strasse, danach wurde klar das ich nen gesperrtes diff drin hab, dann hab ich erstmal aufn Hockenheimring so einige Fahrsicherheitstrainings durch gemacht um mein Auto kennenzulernen und es zu beherschen.
Aber grad das macht das fahren aus. Mit elektrischen helferlein kann jeder fahren, aber wenns mal dran geht ein Auto zu fahren ohne irgendwelche helferlein hauts die meisten aus der kurve raus  

Ganz ehrlich ich will keine Autos mir ESP, ESR und was weis ich was für technischen schnickschnack fahren, den das ist für mich kein richtiges Autofahren mehr. Das höchste der gefühle ist ABS, wobei jeder gute fahrer nen Auto ohne ABS genauso gut bremsen kann wie ein ungeübter fahrer mit ABS. 

3-4 mal Fahrsicherheitstraining beim ADAC und mal lernt wie man puristisch nen Auto fährt, vorrausgesezt man hat ein Auto ohne irgendwelchen elektronik mist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich will keine Autos mir ESP, ESR und was weis ich was für technischen schnickschnack fahren, den das ist für mich kein richtiges Autofahren mehr. Das höchste der gefühle ist ABS, wobei jeder gute fahrer nen Auto ohne ABS genauso gut bremsen kann wie ein ungeübter fahrer mit ABS.



Ich werte das mal als Scherz, denn ernst gemeint kann das kaum sein. Dank vieler kleiner Helfer in modernen Autos ist die Zahl der Verkehrstoten im ketzten Jahr auf das Niveau von 1950 gesunken und das trotz deutlich gestiegenem Verkehrsaufkommen.


----------



## k-b (18. Januar 2010)

Hoff auch das er das nicht ernst mein. Nen Winter ohne ABS will ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen. Das erhöht das Vertrauen ins Auto ungemein


----------



## Freeak (18. Januar 2010)

Persönliche fahre ich nen Nissan Sunny 1.4LX mit 75 PS und 16V, und habe weder ABS noch sonstigen Schickimicki drinne, und kam bisher (auch jetze bei viel Schnee) ohne Probleme dort an wo ich will.  Sicher mag viel Technik auch für Sicheheit sorgen, aber bei Tempo 250 aufwärts, ist selbst die beste Technik und das Modernste Auto am ende eines Unfalls meist nicht mehr wie ein haufen Blech.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2010)

Nein das ist kein scherz, das mein ich genau so wie es hier steht, klar für die ganzen leuts die ihre Autos nicht im Grenzbereich beherschen ist es natürlich sinnvoll. Ich wollte es persönlich nicht. 

Und auf das Niveau von 1950 gesunken ? In dieser zeit gabs mehr verkehrstote als je zuvor da es zu der zeit so gut wie garkeine sicherheitsvorkehrungen gab, weder ne Knautschzone, noch nen 3punkt sicherheitsgurt der wurde erst 1959 bei Volvo serienmässig verbaut und dauert noch bis 1974 bis es pflicht wurde.....  mal ganz zu schweigen davon das nachm krieg es auch keine gescheiten gesetze für Führerscheinprüfungen gab ..... da wurde meist nur praktiziert wie man sich korrekt verhält im verkehrsaufkommen, das wars.

Bis in die 70er jahre gabs in Amerika mehr verkehrsunfälle mit Todesursache als je zuvor und das liegt nicht daran das es ESR, ABS und co gibt. Sondern das Autos sicherer geworden sind im allgemeinen.

@Freeak es langt schon über 120km das vom auto nur noch nen haufen schrott überbleibt, die meisten unfälle mit geschwindigkeiten von über 120 enden tödlich oder mit schwerstverlezten die ihr leben lang behindert bleiben, es gibt aber auch leute die haben unheimliches glück.


PS:Ich spreche von MIR persönlich, und forder nicht das helferlein abgeschaft werden, wer sie haben will soll sie haben, ich brauch sie nicht und ich will sie NICHT.

PPS: Also liebe es im Winter besonders ohne ABS mit Sperrdiff und ohne irgendwelchen elektronischen mist. Ich hab nichmal ne Servo *g*


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Hoff auch das er das nicht ernst mein. Nen Winter ohne ABS will ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen. Das erhöht das Vertrauen ins Auto ungemein


 
Wieso, wenn ich so meine Eltern, oder die älteren Verwandten allgemein anschauen, haben die jahrelang ohne Abkürzungen leben können und sind immer gut gefahren.
Dass die Technik, gerade was aktive und passive Sicherheit angeht, für geringere Unfalltode sorgt, ist ein positiver Effekt, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat die Anzahl der Unfälle trotzdem zugenommen.



Freeak schrieb:


> Persönliche fahre ich nen Nissan Sunny 1.4LX mit 75 PS und 16V, und habe weder ABS noch sonstigen Schickimicki drinne, und kam bisher (auch jetze bei viel Schnee) ohne Probleme dort an wo ich will. Sicher mag viel Technik auch für Sicheheit sorgen, aber bei Tempo 250 aufwärts, ist selbst die beste Technik und das Modernste Auto am ende eines Unfalls meist nicht mehr wie ein haufen Blech.


 
Da reicht schon 100km/h und man ist tot, egal wieviele Airbags drinne sind.
Derartiges verheimlichen die Automobilhersteller auch sehr gerne, daher gibts keine Tests mit diesen Geschwindigkeiten. 



dfence schrieb:


> PPS: Also liebe es im Winter besonders ohne ABS mit Sperrdiff und ohne irgendwelchen elektronischen mist. Ich hab nichmal ne Servo *g*


 
Also auf Servolenkung will ich nicht mehr verzichten. 
Ich bin ein junger Hüpfer, der keine ausdauernde Kraft mehr in den Armen hat und keinen fetten Bizeps haben will. 
Klimaanlage brauche ich auch nicht wirklich, obwohl sie das Fahren auf lange Strecken angenehm macht.
Für meine Frau brauchte ich aber noch einen besseren Parkpilot, am Besten mit einem rausschnellenden Fuß, der gegens Schienbein tritt, wenn man zu eng fährt oder sich in Parklücken quetschen will, in die man nicht reinpasst.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2010)

100km/h müssen nich zwangläufig zum Tode führen, hier mal nen paar bilders von jemand aus der E30 Community der fahrer hat ohne kratzer überlebt ! 
Das Tempo könnt ihr euch selbst ausdenken, ich sag nur soviel er ist einige meter hoch geflogen 
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/129/binaryd3333etailsphpsma.jpg

http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/2334/binaryde2222tailsphpsma.jpg

Man beachte die einschlagstelle an der hauswand, er ist mim Heck zu erst eingeschlagen 

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3358/e30z.jpg

Aber ich geb auch zu, man brauch schon mehr als nur ein glücksengel um das zu überleben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

100km/h führen dann zum Tode, wenn man sehr lange und hohen Beschleunigungen ausgesetzt ist, wie das Aufprallen auf feste Gegenstände.
Natürlich kann man auch mal Glück habe, aber es geht halt um Wahrscheinlichkeiten. 
Man kann auch sterben, wenn man einfach nur umfällt, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so hoch ist, kommt aber vor.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> 100km/h müssen nich zwangläufig zum Tode führen, hier mal nen paar bilders von jemand aus der E30 Community der fahrer hat ohne kratzer überlebt !
> Das Tempo könnt ihr euch selbst ausdenken, ich sag nur soviel er ist einige meter hoch geflogen
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/129/binaryd3333etailsphpsma.jpg
> 
> ...


Natürlich kann man so ein Glück haben. Meine Mutter hatte auf der Autobahn einen unfall an dem auch ein LKW beteiligt war. Das Auto war schrott, aber sie hatte nur ein paar blaue Flecken--das hätte aber auch ganz anderst ausgehen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Bei meiner Frau sind die Unfälle immer recht ähnlich. 


> schatzi, irgendwie war da ein Poller, der gestern noch nicht da war


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 100km/h führen dann zum Tode, wenn man sehr lange und hohen Beschleunigungen ausgesetzt ist, wie das Aufprallen auf feste Gegenstände.
> Natürlich kann man auch mal Glück habe, aber es geht halt um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
> Man kann auch sterben, wenn man einfach nur umfällt, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so hoch ist, kommt aber vor.



Jep ich weis, bereits 40-50km/h reichen aus um einen zu töden, bei Autos aus den 50er jahren teilweise sogar 30km/h da die ganze aufprallkraft meist direkt an den fahrer und dessen genick weitergegeben wurde was zum tode führt. 
Oder mit Beckengurt wie es ihn damals noch gab da sind viele einfach am einschlag aufs Lenkrad oder armaturenbrett gestorben. 

Aber wie ich schon sagte mit ABS und co hat das nix zu tun, sondern mit der Passiven Sicherheit das weniger leute sterben heutzutage. 

Und wenn man von verkehrstoden redet bei unfällen, dann liegt das an der Passiven sicherheit und nicht an der Aktiven.

Wenn ma allerdings sagt es passieren allgemein weniger unfälle, dann wär das der Aktiven sicherheit zuzusprechen, aber hier wurde ja das argument der Toden gennant und da hat aktive sicherheit nichts mit zu tun 

Passive sicherheit ( sicherheitsgurte, Knautschzone usw )
Aktive Sicherheit ( Abs, ESR usw )


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Trotzdem darf man aktive Sicherheit nicht ausklammern. Was nützen mir 20 Airbags, wenn ich miesen Bremsen oder ein schlechtes Fahrwerk habe?
Von abgefahrenen Reifen rede ich nicht mal. 
Sowas wird besonders unterschätzt.
Die Reifen sind entscheident und entscheiden über Leben und Tod, das sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei meiner Frau sind die Unfälle immer recht ähnlich.


naja, sie war nicht schuld, jemand zog von der linken auf die mittlere Spur, sie wurde gegen den LKW (der rechts fuhr)"gestumpt" und krachte gegen die Leitplanke


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Hat ja auch keiner gesagt, nur bei meiner Frau sind die Unfälle bisher immer recht ähnlich verlaufen.
Und der Fiesta musst schon echt leiden. Der C-Max ist aber noch in Ordnung. Liegt sicher auch daran, dass sie damit gerade nicht fährt.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2010)

Natürlich sind die reifen das A und O weil sie als einzigsten den Kontakt zum asphalt herstellen. 
Fahrwerk und bremsen ist auch klar, aber das zählt nicht oder nur bedingt zur aktiven sicherheit. 

Das mein ich aber nicht, ein gutes Fahrwerk und Radreifen Kombination sind das A und O wenn ich schnell fahren will, das ist einer der gründe warum ich mir nie so nen pseudo sportfahrwerk kaufen würd um das Auto tieferzulegen, in 90% der fälle verschlechtern die das Fahrverhalten ungemein, nur merken tuts keiner dank der vielen elektronischen helferlein, aber wehe es fällt mal eines von den dinger aus, dann bauen die leuts haufenweise crahs weil sie es einfach nicht gewohnt sind. Und das ist jenes was ich kritisiere. 

Daher fahr ich eine Tieferlegung ab werk ( M-Technik Fahrwerk  ) oder ich kauf mir nen Fahrwerk mit FIA zulassung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bei meinen Federn einen Gewindegang selbst abgesägt, sieht jetzt super tief aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinen Federn einen Gewindegang selbst abgesägt, sieht jetzt super tief aus.



Das ist nicht dein ernst ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein ernst ?


 
Na ja, der OPC sah immer noch zu hoch aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2010)

Du willst mir irgendwas über sicherheit und fahrwerk erzählen, und kürzt die original federn ? 
Sorry aber das ist ja mal der nen wiederspruch in sich selbst..... da kann man echt nur beten das du niemals nen unfall baust, für die beteiligten und für dich.

Ne sorry aber da fehlen mir echt die worte.....


Wenn man kein Geld hat für solche sachen sollt man erst garnicht anfangen ! Hättest dir lieber nen normalen Opel geholt und nen anständiges fahrwerk.


Ich hoff immernoch das war ironie und ich hab sie übersehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich hoff immernoch das war ironie und ich hab sie übersehen


 
Natürlich wars das. 
Mein OPC ist nochmals leistungsgesteigert. Dazu wurde nicht nur der Turbo ausgetauscht, sondern auch Kopfdichtung, Zylinderkopf, Ventile, Abgasanlage und Stehbolzen statt Kopfschrauben.
Aber auch das Fahrwerk und die Bremsen wurden angepasst. Brembo Bremsanlage, höhenverstellbares Konifahrwerk, dickere Stabis, andere Antriebswellen anderes Lenkgetriebe, das Getriebe selbst wurde verstärkt.
Auch die Türschlüsser und Türgummis wurden angepasst.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Januar 2010)

Boa ich hab eben echt schon gedacht ich mussn anfall bekommen *lach* hast mich gut reingelegt


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Boa ich hab eben echt schon gedacht ich mussn anfall bekommen *lach* hast mich gut reingelegt


 
Ich musste die BMW Freaks doch mal ein wenig auf die Matte legen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Wenn ma allerdings sagt es passieren allgemein weniger unfälle, dann wär das der Aktiven sicherheit zuzusprechen, aber hier wurde ja das argument der Toden gennant und da hat aktive sicherheit nichts mit zu tun
> 
> Passive sicherheit ( sicherheitsgurte, Knautschzone usw )
> Aktive Sicherheit ( Abs, ESR usw )



Seit der Einführung von ESP hat sich die Anzahl der Verkehrstoten halbiert. Kann natürlich auch reiner Zufall sein oder die Illuminaten stecken dahinter. Aber wer nicht vollkommen blind durch die Welt geht wird merken das eine Verbesserung der aktiven Sicherheit die Anzahl schwerer Unfälle reduziert und die Überlebenschancen durch geringere Aufprallgeschwindigkeiten erhöht.

Ist natürlich immer cool wenn man von sich behaupten kann (bzw. sich in die Tasche lügt), dass man so toll fahren kann, so daß jeder technische Helfer ohnehin fehl am Platz ist. Aber wie es der Zufall will ist kein Profirennfahrer so blöd im Alltag darauf zu verzichten. Denn auch der größte Autogott kann mal abgelenkt sein oder etwas unvorhergesehenes passiert. Und dann freut sich irgendwie doch jeder wenn der Wagen doch nicht schleudert oder sich überschlägt.

P.S. Meine ersten Autojahre fuhr ich einen BMW 318i BJ '89 und ich kam heil durch den Winter (auf Sommerreifen) und bin auch sonst recht viel durch ganz Europa getourt. Aber ich müsste schon lügen wenn ich behaupten würde es war besser als in einem modernen Auto. Es geht auch aber sicher nicht besser.

Im übrigen vergleiche mal die Bremswerte eines 80er Jahre Autos mit denen aktueller. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Und daran sind nicht unwesentlich Systeme wie CBC, ABS, BAS beteiligt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wie es der Zufall will ist kein Profirennfahrer so blöd im Alltag darauf zu verzichten. Denn auch der größte Autogott kann mal abgelenkt sein oder etwas unvorhergesehenes passiert. Und dann freut sich irgendwie doch jeder wenn der Wagen doch nicht schleudert oder sich überschlägt.


 
Da darfst du aber auch die anderen nicht vergessen. 
Ich muss nur mal an meinen Unfall letztes Jahr denken, als mir einer in einer unübersichtlichen Kurve auf meiner Fahrbahn entgegen kam, weil der einen LKW überholt hat.
Die aktive Fahrsicherheit meines Autos (ja ja, ich weiß, Opel, lach also später ) hat mich davor bewahrt, dass ich frontal in den anderen Wagen reingefahren bin (und dass ich den recht gut gesehen hatte, wenn man bedenkt, ich hätte da auch gerade zum Radio hinschauen können oder wohin auch immer), sondern den Ausweg übers Acker machen konnte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

Muss auch mal was loswerden: Bin ja nun seit 1 1/1 Monaten Fahrer eines Audi 80 89 B3 mit satten 70 PS. ( Fahranfänger). Auto ist top, außer das seit voriger Woche die Bremsn lsutig klingen . Bremsbläge & -scheibe im A*sch. Naja Verschleißteil, was solls. 

Heute wars ganz extrem. Grade noch so mit Motorbremse gefahren ^^. 
Dann mal n Anruf beim örtlichen Audi/VW Händler - Kostenpunkt ALLEIN für Bremsbeläge inkl. Montae 170 €. (Plus ein Tag warten)
Dann mal weitegeforscht, und siehe da: bei der unabhängigen Werkstatt um die Ecke gabs die Scheiben + Beläge + Montage + am gleichen Tag fertig für 215 € 

-> Vergleichn lohnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Du willst also jetzt 45€ mehr ausgeben?


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich musste die BMW Freaks doch mal ein wenig auf die Matte legen.



opel-fahrern traue ich generell erstmal alles zu.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst also jetzt 45€ mehr ausgeben?


Ne, er bekommt ja auch noch Scheiben bei der freien Werkstatt dazu


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> opel-fahrern traue ich generell erstmal alles zu.


 
Verwechsel Opel Fahrer aus Verzweiflung nicht mit Opel Fanboys.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Januar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Muss auch mal was loswerden: Bin ja nun seit 1 1/1 Monaten Fahrer eines Audi 80 89 B3 mit satten 70 PS. ( Fahranfänger). Auto ist top, außer das seit voriger Woche die Bremsn lsutig klingen . Bremsbläge & -scheibe im A*sch. Naja Verschleißteil, was solls.


Damit hat dir der Vorbesitzer ein* nicht fahrtüchtiges* Auto verkauft. Hätte die Polizei es gesehen, hätten sie dich stillegen können.
Mit der Rechnung würde ich zu dem hingehen und eine Preisminderung fordern. Wenn er das Auto als fahrtüchtig anbietet, muss es das auch sein. Er kann ja nicht Leute zu ner Probefahrt in so eine Todesfalle einsteigen lassen. Unseriöser geht es kaum noch.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Damit hat dir der Vorbesitzer ein* nicht fahrtüchtiges* Auto verkauft. Hätte die Polizei es gesehen, hätten sie dich stillegen können.
> Mit der Rechnung würde ich zu dem hingehen und eine Preisminderung fordern. Wenn er das Auto als fahrtüchtig anbietet, muss es das auch sein. Er kann ja nicht Leute zu ner Probefahrt in so eine Todesfalle einsteigen lassen. Unseriöser geht es kaum noch.



Hab Ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt: Wir hatten das Auto seit über einem Jahr, aber Ich persönlcih darf es ja erst seit nem 1 1/2 Monat fahren ^^ Also soweit alles ok


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Hab Ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt: Wir hatten das Auto seit über einem Jahr, aber Ich persönlcih darf es ja erst seit nem 1 1/2 Monat fahren ^^ Also soweit alles ok


 
Dann haben dir deine Eltern ein fahruntüchtiges Auto überlassen, weil sie wahrscheinlich darüber informiert waren, dass die Bremsen nicht mehr in Ordnung sind und sicher auch die Reifen nicht mehr. 
Finde ich jetzt noch mieser als wenns von einem Fremden ist. 
Öhm, aber vielleicht haben deine Eltern auf dich auch eine gute Lebensversicherung abgeschlossen.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Januar 2010)

ihr seit ja fieß 

Aber mit der Bremsanlage sollte man nicht spaßen.
Sobald du merkst, da kommt nichts mehr, müssen unbedingt neue Bremsen her  !!!

aber da biste doch noch recht gut bei weggekommen 
Ich bezahle (wohlgemerkt nur für hinten ) 173€ nur Material, mit Montage wäre ich etwa bei 220Euro.

Und jetzt mal nen anderen Sicherheitsfaktor?
Sommerreifen!
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Bridgestone RE050A ?
soll ja ein geiles Stück Gummi sein  aber der Verschleiß soll unter aller Sau sein 

mfg Ceres


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2010)

Das mit den Reifen ist auch klar.
Um richtig Grip zu haben, müssen Reifen eine weiche Mischung haben. Aber eine weiche Mischung unterliegt einem höherem Verschleiß.
Kauf dir Reifen, die eine gute Mischung von beidem bieten, ist sinnvoller, denn die wrikliche Traktion von hervorragenden Reifen merkt man im normalen Straßenverkehr eh nicht.


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2010)

Tolle Reifen zu einem sehr guten Preis baut auch BF Goodrich. Das sind im Endeffekt Michelin mit einem anderen Aufdruck. Michelin selbst ist ja wirklich gut, aber einfach zu teuer. Bridgestone sind in vielen Segmenten dafür bekannt, recht griffig zu sein. Allerdings verschleißen sie etwas schneller als manch anderer Hersteller.

Im Groben und Ganzen gibt es nicht wirklich "schlechte" Reifen, so lange sie nicht älter als 4-5 Jahre sind. Also nicht bis zum Allerletzten fahren.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. Januar 2010)

Ich bin schonmal inem Auto mitgefahren, bei dem die Reifen noch Orginal von Werk aus drauf waren! Das Auto war Baujahr 2002! Die Reifen waren lauter als Ketten an nem Panzer!


----------



## Kaspar (22. Januar 2010)

dacia logan ?


----------



## 1821984 (23. Januar 2010)

preise für bremsen? nun ja ich hab 312 scheiben vorne. die sehen aber zum glück noch gut aus. Aber die bremsen neu machen ist handwerklich nicht so kompliziert. kann der leihe schon fast selber machen! Sollte er aber nicht, weil man kann immer mal was übersehen!!!


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2010)

Rein optisch finde ich ja die Goodyear Eagle im V-Muster(F1 GSD-3?!) ungeschlagen .


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> preise für bremsen? nun ja ich hab 312 scheiben vorne. die sehen aber zum glück noch gut aus. Aber die bremsen neu machen ist handwerklich nicht so kompliziert. kann der leihe schon fast selber machen! Sollte er aber nicht, weil man kann immer mal was übersehen!!!



nur leider hat nicht jeder daheim die möglichkeiten 
ne Hebebühne kost nen bisl was und wenn man es mit nem Wagenheber versucht  dann kommt man nicht so dolle ran.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. Januar 2010)

> dacia logan ?



Ne eine Mercedes E-Klasse W211 !


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Januar 2010)

@Ceres: Jap bin billig weggekommen. Aber 220 € sind dennoch ne Ladung Schrot  Selbstmontage kann man im Winter schlecht machen, zudem noch ohne Hebebühne bei Eis 

Ich hab als Winterreifen Bridgestones drauf, haben einen super Grip, da kann man nichts gegen sagen... ham aber auch 350 € gekostet.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. Januar 2010)

Was hast du für ne Reifengrösse wenn die 350€ gekostet haben?


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2010)

350€ Sind schnell mal erreicht wenn man sich keinen Billigschund kaufen möchte 
für meine neuen Sommerreifchen in der größe 225/45 R17 bezahle ich auch 455€ (auswuchten aufziehen usw. alles schon mit inbegriffen) und da bekomme ich schon nen satten Rabatt weil mein Reifenhändler des Vertrauens nen guter Kumpel von mir ist und ich ihm schon 3 PCs zusammengebaut habe 

mfg Ceres


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

Bei der Grösse ists kein wunder, dass man son Preis hat!


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Januar 2010)

muss auch demnächst neue räder kaufen. bin noch am überlegen obs 225/40 rundherum wird (500€) oder doch wieder mischbereifung (215/40+245/35 oder 225/40+255/35) - das kostet dann rund 100-150 mehr. felgen brauche ich auch noch... die asa gt2 würde mir gefallen. mist - wieder alles auf einmal.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Januar 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Bei der Grösse ists kein wunder, dass man son Preis hat!


naja normalerweiße müsste ich nur für die Reifen ohne aufziehn und auswuchten schon knapp über 500€ bezahlen 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2010)

Guckt euch einfach hier ein paar Preise an und hört auf zu flennen .
MOR - Münchner Oldtimer Reifen : Oldtimerreifen-Shop

TRX in ner anständigen Größe kosten schon mal 300€+ das Stück .


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Januar 2010)

Wer fährt auch heute noch mit solch gurken durch die Gegend?


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2010)

So, am Donnerstag um 8.45 habe ich meine praktische. 
Irgendwie aber auch Schiss, dass was daneben geht..


----------



## Mosed (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn eine Ampel gelb wird, dann defintiv anhalten und nicht auf das Glück hoffen, dass du es noch schaffst.
Bei mir war es damals sehr knapp. Also lieber immer auf nummer sicher gehen und lieber etwas schärfer bremsen bei Gelb als Gas geben/beibehalten und bei orange rüberfahren. 
Zumal eine (mutwillige) Gelbfahrt eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist - die kostet 10€, wenn du hättest anhalten können.


----------



## 8800 GT (26. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> So, am Donnerstag um 8.45 habe ich meine praktische.
> Irgendwie aber auch Schiss, dass was daneben geht..


Ich hab meine am Freitag um 12
Hab auch irgendwie Schiss, mal schauen

@ Elementardrache: Damit habe ich meinen Fahlehrer auch mal geschockt, als ich nämlich vor einer gelben Ampel urplötzlich eine Gefahrenbremsung durchführte


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Januar 2010)

Mein Fahrlehrer hatte Angst vor mir und das nur, weil wir ein paar mal fast drauf gegangen wären.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2010)

@ Elementardrache: Joh, mache ich sowieso. Hat mein Fahrlehrer mir auch so gesagt, im Zweifel für den Angekl unbedingt anhalten, sieht der Prüfer viel lieber.


----------



## roadgecko (27. Januar 2010)

So hab mich grad bei der Fahrschule meines Vertrauens angemeldet. 
(Den Inhaber kennt meine mom von vor 30 Jahren und hat ihn seit dem nicht wieder gesehen xDDD). 

Bald wird hier mitgemischt


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2010)

dann wünsche ich dir schonmal viel Spaß mit der Theorie und deinen ersten praktischen Fahrversuchen 

mfg


----------



## roadgecko (27. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich dir schonmal viel Spaß mit der Theorie und deinen ersten praktischen Fahrversuchen
> 
> mfg



thx. mein ziel 0ma Durchfallen  (Lernwillig bin ich ja ^^)

EDIT: Ist der Führerschein mit 17 - Ist einer von euch 30 oder älter hat max. 3 Punkte und 5 Jahre Führerschein ? Bitte melden


----------



## CeresPK (27. Januar 2010)

lool
jetzt hab ich erst gelesen
"thx, mein ziel Oma durchfallen."

ergibt zwar keinen Sinn aber egal


----------



## Rizzard (27. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mein Fahrlehrer hatte Angst vor mir und das nur, weil wir ein paar mal fast drauf gegangen wären.



Ach, warst du wirklich so ein schlechter Fahrer

Mein Fahrlehrer hat mich immer mit seinem fetten linken Knie gestört wenn ich schalten wollte.


----------



## roadgecko (27. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ach, warst du wirklich so ein schlechter Fahrer
> 
> Mein Fahrlehrer hat mich immer mit seinem fetten linken Knie gestört wenn ich schalten wollte.



Bremse mit Gas oder Kupplung (langsam ins Auto rein rollen ) vertauscht ?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrlehrer hat mich immer mit seinem fetten linken Knie gestört wenn ich schalten wollte.



/dito. 

So, in 10 Stunden geht's los.


----------



## Kaspar (27. Januar 2010)

also ich mache ja auch atm fahrschule und muss sagen so schwer ist es nicht  naja für jeden sicher anders und ich muss nur noch die theorie prüfung versauen meine letzten autobahn fahrten absolvieren und dann durch die praktische fallen dann habe ich es auch geschafft 

und zum thema fahrlehrer meiner sagt aus unerklärlichen gründen alle fünf minuten langsamer nicht so rasen


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> und zum thema fahrlehrer meiner sagt aus unerklärlichen gründen alle fünf minuten langsamer nicht so rasen



Seltsam.. 
Als wir auf der eher gut befahrenen A8 unterwegs waren, habe ich an 175 gekratzt, und er spielt auf seinem iPhone rum. Vorige Tage, fast leere A81, wir fahren 160, und er bringt den: "Fahren sie mal ein wenig langsamer, wir wollen ja nicht so rasen."  Ich nur so WTF?


----------



## Kaspar (28. Januar 2010)

so sindse halt die fahrlehrer naja ich hab das glück hier um die ecke habe ich direkt die A2 und die A14 beides sehr schöne autobahnen aber naja wenn ich den lappen habe kann er nicht mehr meckern...


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2010)

Autobahnen machen doch meistens gar keinen Spaß.
Die paar Kurven die immer nur drinne sind sind laaaaaangweilig.
lieber mal nen bisl schneller ne schöne kurvige Landstraße fahren 

mfg


----------



## Kaspar (28. Januar 2010)

klar aber inner fahrschule darf man kurvige landstraßen extra lahm fahren


----------



## roadgecko (28. Januar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> lool
> jetzt hab ich erst gelesen
> "thx, mein ziel Oma durchfallen."
> 
> ergibt zwar keinen Sinn aber egal



viele die ich kennen sind oft genug durchgeplumst


----------



## Las_Bushus (28. Januar 2010)

@CeresPK: bei den Straßen mit den Kurven meinst du die, wo aus den Bäumen immer so viele Kreuze gemacht werden die dann, da so dekorativ am Straßenrand stehen??!?

Ich geb zu das ich selber auch gerne mal zügig unterwegs bin, aber gerade bei Alleen halte ich mich immer ziemlich genau an das Tempolimit... In Alleen werden die anderen Autofahrer tlw. sehr unberechenbar... gerade was Kurven und überholen angeht....


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2010)

jaa genau diese Straße meine ich.
Ich finde die toll.
Das da auch mal was passieren kann bei zu zügiger Fahrt sollte jedem klar sein und wenn man sich oder sein Auto überschätzt ist das eben, ... , wie soll ich sagen, PP.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2010)

Bestanden. 
Prüfer meinte so nach der Prüfung zu mir, er hätte gleich gesehen, dass ich fahren kann (), ich müsste nur mehr die Spiegel benutzen.. 
Aber ansonsten geile Sache. 
Heute auch gleich erstmal mit unserem Automatik-Golf gefahren - gäääähn. Das ist ja mal so langweilig, da wünscht man sich echt das (schwächere) Fahrschul-Auto zurück..


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Januar 2010)

gratulation. 

nicht vergessen: jetzt geht das gelerne erst richtig los.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab um 12 Prüfung. Leider bin ich da, wo die Prüfung statt findet, vorher noch nie gefahren


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin damals die letzten 4 Fahrstunden nur die Prüfungsstrecke ab gefahren .


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin damals die letzten 4 Fahrstunden nur die Prüfungsstrecke ab gefahren .


tja. Das haben wir auch gemacht, aber dann war bei unsrem TÜV in Mannheim kein Termin mehr frei, so dass ich die Prüfung jetzt im Nachbar Ort mache...


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2010)

BESTANDEN


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2010)

Gratulation! (Da ignorier ich sogar mal den Doppelpost  ).


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin damals die letzten 4 Fahrstunden nur die Prüfungsstrecke ab gefahren .


Woher hast du/dein Fahrlehrer im Voraus deine Prüfungsstrecke gewusst?
Da müsstest du ja quasi jede Straße in deinem Ort, und in den angrenzenden Orten abgefahren haben, damit du die gesamte Prüfungsstrecke abgefahren bist

Man fährt ja nicht nur in der Innenstadt


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gratulation! (Da ignorier ich sogar mal den Doppelpost  ).


Dankeschön^^
Bin mal gespannt wie das wird, ohne Fahrlehrer auf der Straße zu fahren... Hoffentlich nicht zu schwer
@Dustin: Die Fahrlehrer kennen aber die Prüfer und deren Lieblingstrecken..


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2010)

Jo, das stimmt allerdings
Aber es gibt denk ich mal auch Fahrlehrer, welche komplett nach dem Zufall fahren....so wie die Fahrlehrer halt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Was ist eine Fahrschule?


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2010)

Sowas wie 'ne Baumschule.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meinen Führerschein in den USA gemacht und musste dann nur eine Prüfungsfahrt in Deutschlands machen, dann konnte ich den überschreiben.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> BESTANDEN



auch hier: gratulation.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> auch hier: gratulation.


Danke Dir

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch so nen BMW wie du ihn hast


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> gratulation.
> 
> nicht vergessen: jetzt geht das gelerne erst richtig los.



Tja, nur wird's wie gesagt mit Automatik ein nicht allzu spannendes Gelerne - und obendrein spinnt unsere Automatik sowieso irgendwie, kein Plan was da los ist.. 
Aber ja, jetzt geht's erst richtig los. 



8800 GT schrieb:


> BESTANDEN



Gratz, geht doch.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Tja, nur wird's wie gesagt mit Automatik ein nicht allzu spannendes Gelerne - und obendrein spinnt unsere Automatik sowieso irgendwie, kein Plan was da los ist..
> Aber ja, jetzt geht's erst richtig los.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, du hast auch bestanden? Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch
Wir haben auch nur Automatik, ich finds lustig. Bin gerade mit meiner Mutter ne Runde gefahren.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Danke, du hast auch bestanden? Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch
> Wir haben auch nur Automatik, ich finds lustig. Bin gerade mit meiner Mutter ne Runde gefahren.



Danke. 

Joa, lustig ist es auf jeden Fall, weil man nichts machen muss, aber ich war ja wie gesagt in Amerika schon eine ganze Weile Automatik gefahren, und jetzt, wenn ich vom Fahrschul-Auto in unsere Automatik einsteige, finde ich es einfach nur laaangweilig. 
Ich meine, das Einzigste, was du wirklich machst, ist den rechten Fuß bewegen. Die Hände machen ja in beiden Autos das gleiche, daher können wir die mal aus der Gleichung rausnehmen. Rechten Fuß bewegen vs. beide Füße abwechselnd bewegen, und zwischendrin noch schalten - finde ich persönlich viel geiler, weil da ist was los, da spürst du das Auto und hast (fast) vollständige Kontrolle darüber, wann es was macht. Finde ich einfach besser.  
Wenn du verstehst was ich meine..


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, dass das jeder nachvollziehen kann, der schon mal Schaltgetriebe gefahren ist.
Das ist einfach geiler


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass das jeder nachvollziehen kann, der schon mal Schaltgetriebe gefahren ist.
> Das ist einfach geiler



Auf jeden Fall. 
Wenn man jetzt 'nen S600 hat, und damit durch die Landschaft cruist, wäre Automatik vorzuziehen, aber ansonsten würde ich immer zu Manuell tendieren.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2010)

Also auch da wär iwie Manuell geiler, glaub ich mal
Oder auch nicht, je nachdem ob ich Lust hätte auf Schalten, oder net


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Mein Bobbycar hat ein stufenloses Getriebe.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Bobbycar hat ein stufenloses Getriebe.



Schiebt deine Frau?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2010)

In Beschleunigung machte meinem Bobbycar keiner was vor, auch ohne Getriebe. Räder mit ordentlich Masse, Kugelllager und Gummibereifung(Studienkollege meines Vaters machte damals in Rollen und Lagern...) gegen Hartplastik halt.
Nur die Bremsbeläge waren damals viel schneller runter als heute .



Wenn es um den Spaß am Fahren geht bin ich auch ein riesen Fan von manueller Schaltung. Lieber 100PS(aber auch bitte nicht weniger) zum selbst schalten als 200PS mit Bevormundung.
Wenn es quer durch D-Land geht finde ich die Automatik dagegen doch recht entspannend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In Beschleunigung machte meinem Bobbycar keiner was vor, auch ohne Getriebe. Räder mit ordentlich Masse, Kugelllager und Gummibereifung(Studienkollege meines Vaters machte damals in Rollen und Lagern...) gegen Hartplastik halt.


 
Beim Bobbycar sind eben die ungefederten Massen sehr klein, das hat Vorteile. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur die Bremsbeläge waren damals viel schneller runter als heute .


 
Benutz Schuhe mit dickeren Sohlen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. Januar 2010)

Oder mit Stahlsohle!


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2010)

Hohoho.. 
Heute einen CLS 55 AMG gesehen, in schwarz, nice , und, haltet euch fest, mitten in der Innenstadt vom Kaff Tübingen einen weißen Lamborghini Murcielago!!


----------



## roadgecko (29. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hohoho..
> Heute einen CLS 55 AMG gesehen, in schwarz, nice , und, haltet euch fest, mitten in der Innenstadt vom Kaff Tübingen einen weißen Lamborghini Murcielago!!



Na da hat wohl jemand im Lotto gewonnen  Ich hab heut nur wieder nen Focus Rs gesehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hohoho..
> Heute einen CLS 55 AMG gesehen, in schwarz, nice , und, haltet euch fest, mitten in der Innenstadt vom Kaff Tübingen einen weißen Lamborghini Murcielago!!


 
Dann schau nicht immer in das Schaufenster des Spielzeugladens rein.


----------



## k-b (30. Januar 2010)

Versteh echt nicht, warum die deutschen denken sich immer noch ein manuelles Getriebe an tun zu müssen. Angst vorm Kontrollverlust?  Automatik ist doch viel gechillter. Schnell beschleunigen kann man damit auch - und hat sogar noch beide Hände am Lenkrad


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Schaltgetrieben kannst *du* aber bestimmen, wie weit der Drehzahlmesser in den roten Bereich reingeht.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Januar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hohoho..
> Heute einen CLS 55 AMG gesehen, in schwarz, nice ,


Ich bin mal in nem CLS 63 AMG mitgefahren, das ist pervers


----------



## k-b (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit dem Schaltgetrieben kannst *du* aber bestimmen, wie weit der Drehzahlmesser in den roten Bereich reingeht.


Und wieso will man das? Automatik beschleunigen noch angenehmer und durchgängiger weil man nicht in diese Schalthektik kommt


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Versteh echt nicht, warum die deutschen denken sich immer noch ein manuelles Getriebe an tun zu müssen. Angst vorm Kontrollverlust?  Automatik ist doch viel gechillter. Schnell beschleunigen kann man damit auch - und hat sogar noch beide Hände am Lenkrad





k-b schrieb:


> Und wieso will man das? Automatik beschleunigen noch angenehmer und durchgängiger weil man nicht in diese Schalthektik kommt


Endlich einer, der mich versteht


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

Ich würde es echt lästig finden, wenn ich eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit halten will und die Automatik dabei ständig zwischen den Gängen hin und her schaltet.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2010)

Solange ich Benzin in mein Auto tanke, will ich manuell schalten.
Bin ja noch kein Renter.


----------



## Zoon (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit dem Schaltgetrieben kannst *du* aber bestimmen, wie weit der Drehzahlmesser in den roten Bereich reingeht.



Geht mit heutigen Automaten auch, vorausgesetzt die haben ein richtigen Sportmodus und keinen Fake.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2010)

Und ist bei euch auch so wunderbares Wetter? 

 unschön wenn man jetzt nen Frontkratzer daheim stehen hat *schnellwegrenn*


----------



## Kaspar (30. Januar 2010)

lol^^ jaja aber auch die machen spaß wenn man keine elektronische handbremse drin hat wie vw...
weil wenn das auto mit angezogener handbremse ausbricht löst sie sich sofort wieder irgendwie blöd...

und bei mir vor der tür stehtn nen opel omega hat heckantrieb aber leider habe ich meinen lappen erst in einem Monat


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJFFBA593-I

 

Menno, hab immer noch nicht genug gespart für einen 1er BMW.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2010)

Die Werbung ist geil


----------



## Kaspar (30. Januar 2010)

einfach nur geil


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal in nem CLS 63 AMG mitgefahren, das ist pervers



Au ja.  *neidisch bin*


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Menno, hab immer noch nicht genug gespart für einen 1er BMW.


 
Was mich aber immer wieder stört, ist dass Autos grundsätzlich immer sprotlicher werden müssen. 
Die neue C-Klasse... sportlicher als die alte.
der neue 3er.. sportlicher als der alte.
Wie wäre es mal mit.. das neue Modell. sparsamer und günstiger als das alte.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was mich aber immer wieder stört, ist dass Autos grundsätzlich immer sprotlicher werden müssen.
> Die neue C-Klasse... sportlicher als die alte.


Bei Mercedes ist das aber auch nötig. Die Autos waren ja zwischenzeitlich so "sportlich", dass man eine Rheumadecke für mehr Seitenhalt brauchte. 



> der neue 3er.. sportlicher als der alte.


Das lässt sich bei uns leider nicht verhindern. Durch die Mengen an Freude am Fahren, die wir bei der Herstellung unserer Fahrzeuge verwenden, entstehen leider einige Nebeneffekte wie direkte Lenkung, sportliches Fahrwerk, Agilität, erstklassige Verarbeitung und hohe Wertigkeit.
Damit muss man leben, wenn man BMW kauft. 



> Wie wäre es mal mit.. das neue Modell. sparsamer und günstiger als das alte.


Geh mal zum Dacia-Händler deines Vertrauens. Billich? Da stehste doch drauf! 

Wobei ja z.B. der 1er BMW im Vergleich zum 3er Compact sparsamer ist bei gleicher oder höherer Leistung. Efficient Dynamics halt.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde es echt lästig finden, wenn ich eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit halten will und die Automatik dabei ständig zwischen den Gängen hin und her schaltet.


Ich weiß ja nicht, welches Automatikauto du gefahren bist, dass du sowas denkst, aber das ist definitiv nicht normal...


----------



## thecroatien (30. Januar 2010)

Was mir bei Automatik fehlt, ist das, das man Fühlt, wenn der Motor seine Leistung aufbaut.

Bei Automatik ist alles geregelt, wenn man aufs Gas drückt kommt dann langsam was und und und.

Lieber einfach Runterschalten, Gas durcuh, Kupplung kommen lassen, und die Federn der SItze genießen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, welches Automatikauto du gefahren bist, dass du sowas denkst, aber das ist definitiv nicht normal...


 
Ich fahre nie Automatik, ich erlebe das aber immer mal wieder, wenn ich bei solchen Teilen drin sitze.
Und zwar durch die Bank, nicht auf einen Hersteller beschränkt.
Ist echt lästig, wenn man 50-60 in der Stadt fährt und die Automatik bei 60 in den höheren Gang schaltet, also ist man fast gezwungen schneller als 60 zu fahren, damit sie nicht wieder runterschaltet.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. Januar 2010)

nen CLS 55 AMG fährt mein Chef so toll isser nu au wieder nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

Wirst du denn so gut bezahlt, dass dein Chef sich so ein Auto leisten kann?
Oder hat er euch das Weihnachtsgeld gestrichen, damit er den Benz kaufen konnte?


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fahre nie Automatik, ich erlebe das aber immer mal wieder, wenn ich bei solchen Teilen drin sitze.
> Und zwar durch die Bank, nicht auf einen Hersteller beschränkt.
> Ist echt lästig, wenn man 50-60 in der Stadt fährt und die Automatik bei 60 in den höheren Gang schaltet, also ist man fast gezwungen schneller als 60 zu fahren, damit sie nicht wieder runterschaltet.


Deshalb gibt es ja bestimmte Modi, wie zB. bei BMW Dort wird im Sport modus immer der durchzugsstärkste gang bereit gehalten. und wenn einem das nicht passt, kann man immer noch manuell eingreifen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

Was soll aber der Modi denn bringen?
Der schaltet auch nur hin und her, eben bei bestimmten Drehzahlen.
Ist doch sinnfrei, da finde ich ein halbautomatisches Getriebe besser. 
Oder gleich ein direktes Renngetriebe.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder gleich ein direktes Renngetriebe.


ja, ok, das schon
Aber ich find Automatik echt gediegen, wüsste nicht, wieso ich nen Schaltwagen haben sollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> ja, ok, das schon
> Aber ich find Automatik echt gediegen, wüsste nicht, wieso ich nen Schaltwagen haben sollte


 
Hab ich doch gesagt, weil du entscheiden kannst, wie weit du in den roten Bereich drehen willst. 
Außerdem wirst du der Schaltbox danken, wenn du mal auf der Nordschleife gefahren bist.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt, weil du entscheiden kannst, wie weit du in den roten Bereich drehen willst.
> Außerdem wirst du der Schaltbox danken, wenn du mal auf der Nordschleife gefahren bist.


Was birngts mir denn, dass ich den Motor in den roten Bereich drehen lassen kann? Bei unsrem Diesel wäre das völliger Schwachsinn und die A-Klasse wird da sicher auch nicht von profitieren, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> ja, ok, das schon
> Aber ich find Automatik echt gediegen, wüsste nicht, wieso ich nen Schaltwagen haben sollte


bei einem Schaltgetriebe musst du nicht mal erst durch irgendwelche Modi Switchen 
Weil man eben selbst festlegt bei was für einer Geschwindigkeit welcher Gang benötigt wird 
etwa im Dorf oder in der Stadt fahr ich immer im 4. oder 5. bei 50-60km/h
ist zwar dann ziemlich untertourig aber egal ^^
Und wenns dann raus aus dem Ort geht und man nen bisl Vorwärt kommen wil wird eben mal schnell in den 3 oder auch mal 2. geschaltet je nach Tageslaune und Verkehr 

mfg

Edit:

Diesel haben schon bei niedrigen Drehzahlen relativ viel Kraft, da bringt einem das nichts da hast du recht.
Aber bei nem Benziner sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus, die drehen 1. höher und zudem bauen die ihre volle Kraft erst bei ein par Umdrehungen auf 

bei mir liegen die vollen süßen 125PS erst bei 5500rpm an 
und wenn man dann nen Automatikgedönsschund fährt muss das Automatik erstmal wieder durch die Gänge durchschalten 

zudem hat man doch bei Automatik gar keinen Spaß am fahren.
Ich kanns mir jedenfalls ohne meinen Schaltknauf und ohne Kuplungspedal gar nicht vorstellen zu fahren


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Was birngts mir denn, dass ich den Motor in den roten Bereich drehen lassen kann? Bei unsrem Diesel wäre das völliger Schwachsinn und die A-Klasse wird da sicher auch nicht von profitieren, oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Diesel ist auch kein Treibstoff, sondern ein Abfallprodukt der Benzinherstellung. 
Die A-Klasse ist kein Auto.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. Januar 2010)

> Wirst du denn so gut bezahlt, dass dein Chef sich so ein Auto leisten kann?
> Oder hat er euch das Weihnachtsgeld gestrichen, damit er den Benz kaufen konnte?



Ne ich arbeite bei nem Mercedes Benz Vertreter bzw mache dort Ausbildung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

Einer meiner Nachbarn (lebt hier in der Straße) arbeitet bei BMW und kommt standig mit einem anderen BMW nach Hause.


----------



## dot (30. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Versteh echt nicht, warum die deutschen denken sich immer noch ein manuelles Getriebe an tun zu müssen. Angst vorm Kontrollverlust?  Automatik ist doch viel gechillter. Schnell beschleunigen kann man damit auch - und hat sogar noch beide Hände am Lenkrad



Autofahren ist schon langweilig genug. Ich glaube ohne das staendige Schalten wuerde ich hinterm Steuer eisnchlafen 
Jetzt mal im Ernst, bei langen Strecken faende ich es ja noch OK, aber sonst... Wuerde da lieber zwischen Automatik und manuell umschalten koennen. Am liebesten waere mir das in Form einer Rennsportschaltung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Januar 2010)

So, ab jetzt gebe ich nicht mehr zu viel Gas.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Versteh echt nicht, warum die deutschen denken sich immer noch ein manuelles Getriebe an tun zu müssen.



Weil es spaßiger ist, Sprit spart, Geld spart unf die Fahrleistungen im Vergleich zum Wandlerautomat verbessert?



k-b schrieb:


> Schnell beschleunigen kann man damit auch - und hat sogar noch beide Hände am Lenkrad



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  .


----------



## 1821984 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich finde, es kommt auch immer aufs auto an. Ein Toyota MR-2 oder MX-5 (beste manuelle Schaltung überhaupt) fährt man mit handschaltung. Nen neuen Audi A6 mit 3,0 TDI würde ich auch als Automatik nehmen! So sachen wie ein golf oder sowas immer als manuell, weils wie schon gesagt im menschlichen kopf immer schneller ist, wie mit ner automatik. Grad bei autos, wo man auchmal mit auf ein rundkurs kann, da so wie so nur manuell. Da können auch schaltzeiten unter 0,5 sekunden nichts ausmachen! Eine automatik fährt nur in den seltensten fällen so wie man will, wenn es sportlicher zugeht! Ein DSG ist nicht so toll, wie es immer alle behaupten. Auch BMW seine automatik hat ihre tücken.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich finde, es kommt auch immer aufs auto an. Ein Toyota MR-2 oder *MX-5 (beste manuelle Schaltung überhaupt)* fährt man mit handschaltung.


Ah, ein Oxymoron. Ja, der Toyota MX-5 hat schon eine verdammt gute Schaltung... 

 Nen neuen Audi A6 mit 3,0 TDI würde ich auch als Automatik nehmen! So sachen wie ein golf oder sowas immer als manuell, weils wie schon gesagt im menschlichen 
kopf immer schneller ist, wie mit ner automatik.


> Also ich schalte den Golf aber mit der Hand und dem fuß, nicht mit dem Kopf. Schön wärs.





> Grad bei autos, wo man auchmal mit auf ein rundkurs kann, da so wie so nur manuell. Da können auch schaltzeiten unter 0,5 sekunden nichts ausmachen!


Also ich bezweifle stark, dass der Ottonormaldepp mit Handschaltung schneller ist als mit einer Sportautomatik oder einem DKG. Nicht, weil Handschaltung Müll ist, sondern weil man dafür halt schalten können muss, bzw. fahren können muss, und das können gut 80% der Verkehrsteilnehmer nur teilweise 

Der Vorteil der manuellen Schaltung liegt halt gerade in Rennsituationen in der Kontrolle durch den Fahrer. Der Vorteil einer modernen Automatik liegt in gleichmäßigen Schaltvorgängen, sie entlastet den Fahrer und nimmt ihm eine Aufgabe ab, die man gut oder schlecht machen kann.
Und jemand, der nicht gut schaltet, fährt mit Handschaltung weder sparsamer, noch schneller, noch sicherer oder entspannter.

Und wenn man z.b. mit einem Kleinwagen größtenteils in der Stadt unterwegs ist, kann die Automatik einem Stress im Stop-and-go ersparen, denn da schaltet man sonst permanent. und bei 60-75PS ist es auch um eingebüßte Sportlichkeit nicht schade, die hat man da ohnehin nicht.

Dass ein ordentlich motorisiertes Fahrzeug mit gutem Fahrwerk und sauberer Schaltung auf der kurvigen Landstraße mehr Spaß macht als die Automatikvariante, leuchtet ja ein, aber nicht jeder fährt dort oft, kommt eben auf die Wohnsituation an.
Aber auch mit einem Automatikfahrzeug kann man ja in Maßen Spaß haben, der Scirocco z.b. mit DSG macht auch ohne Kupplungspedal eine gute Figur.


----------



## Zoon (30. Januar 2010)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Was mir bei Automatik fehlt, ist das, das man Fühlt, wenn der Motor seine Leistung aufbaut.



Auch heute problemlos möglich, zum Beispiel alle neuen AMG von Mercedes da wird bei der Automatik neben dem Drehmomentwandler eine Nasskupplung benutzt für starren Durchtrieb. Somit kann man auch hier mit Motorbremse arbeiten wie beim Handschalter und spürt den Motor halt auch direkter, die Automatik hält die Gänge in der Kurve etc.

Vor 20 Jahren waren Automatiken z. T. recht grausam, aber mittlerweile ist das anders


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2010)

Heut wieder eingeschneit 
Macht aber verdammt spaß mit der Supra auf Schnee zu fahren 

Gesund für die Karosserie ists aber nicht 


Zoon schrieb:


> Vor 20 Jahren waren Automatiken z. T. recht grausam, aber mittlerweile ist das anders


Also mein Aisin A340E ist soweit eigentlich ganz gut und auch schon gute 20 Jahre alt...


----------



## Zoon (30. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte ja auch *zum Teil*


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Heut wieder eingeschneit
> Macht aber verdammt spaß mit der Supra auf Schnee zu fahren


 
Hab ihr auf Fehmarn denn wieder Strom? 
Und geräumte Straßen?


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre momentan noch nen Peugeot Roller, der fällt aber so langsam auseinander 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin grad am Führerschein dran, Klasse A, dann fahr ich das Baby:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Auto hab ich auch, nen 1er Polo, aber Geld reicht nich für Auto Führerschein


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

@ Adrenalize:

Nun sei doch nicht so komisch, du weist doch wie ich das mein. Toyota MX-5 ist klar aber wenn ich das immer alles ausschreibe (Mazda MX-5 NA 132PS Heckantrieb 935Kg Leergewicht und bla bla bla) dann schreib ich mir nen wolf und ich denke schon das jeder das versteht. Und selbst hast du nichts anderes geschrieben, wie ich (du halt nur schöner).

Automatik schön und gut (ja sie sind besser geworden) aber was soll ich mit ner automatik bei autos mit über 200PS (ich meine kein BMW 5er oder Audi A6)? Ein Golf GTI z.B oder Seat Leon C. fährt sich einfach besser mit manueller schaltung. Der aufpreis eines DSG wäre mir zuviel, da kann es noch so gut sein und kommt für mich trotzdem nicht an eine sauber verarbeitete manuelle schaltung ran. Kann natürlich sein, dass die Schaltgetriebe mitleerweile so schlecht sind, dass man sich doch lieber ne automatik holen sollte. Wie siehts bei BMW aus? Die sportautomatik, finde ich die auch im 120D? ich glaube nicht. ein DSG kann ich auch im 140PS Diesel haben, wasn schrott! Da weis man schon in welche richtungen die hersteller bauen. Wenn ich nen auto für 80T € kaufe mit ner automatik, dann erwartet man ja auch, dass das etwas anderes ist, als wenn ich mir nen Golf mit DSG zulege oder?

Da kann man aber tagelang drüber reden und kommt trotzdem nicht zum ende. Für mich momentan kommt keine automatik in frage. Ich lebe auf dem lande, habe landstraßen um mich her rum und habe auch kein geld für nen BMW mit ner automatik, wo ich die schaltzeiten manuell verstellen kann, bis es beim durchbeschleunigen im getriebe so schöne geräusche macht.

Und wie du selbst sagst, wenn die leute nicht schalten können, sollen sie sich ein automatik holen. Beispiel von mir: ein älterer Herr hat sein auto (automatik) zur inspektion gegeben. Hat nen leihwagen (manuell) mitbekommen (warum, kein plan). Nun kommt dieser Herr ein Tag später zurück und will sein auto holen. Zum Meister sagt er, dass der leihwagen so komische geräusche macht. Meister fährt (mehr oder weniger) den leihwagen und stellt fest, dass 3 von 5 Gängen durch sind. Frage vom meister zum kunden, wie er denn geschaltet habe. Antwort: so wie bei seinem auto halt den Hebel immer in die richtigen Gänge, ich habe mich gewundert, warum das so schwer geht und geräusche macht.

Ja son Kupplungspedal ist schon ne tolle erfindung. Auch wenn er kein plan davon hatte, könnte er doch sagen, dass er nur mit automatik klar kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> zum Beispiel alle neuen AMG von Mercedes da wird bei der Automatik neben dem Drehmomentwandler eine Nasskupplung benutzt für starren Durchtrieb. Somit kann man auch hier mit Motorbremse arbeiten wie beim Handschalter und spürt den Motor halt auch direkter, die Automatik hält die Gänge in der Kurve etc.



Hmm, vermutlich ein Doppelfehler.

1. Wird nicht zusätzlich zum Drehmomentwandler eine Mehrscheibennasskupplung verbaut, sondern stattdessen.
2. Alle neuen AMG Modelle? Das ist für mich neu. Nur die E-Klasse bietet diese Kombination, im SLS z.B. ist ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe verbaut. Und alle Modelle vor der aktuellen E-Klasse haben die 7G Tronic mit Speedshift und Drehmomentwandler + Wandlerüberbrückung. 

Wenn ich falsch liege korrigier mich  .

Aber nichts desto trotz, nichts ist (für mich) eine größere Spaßbremse als ein Auto das für mich entscheidet was wann passiert. Bei Sicherheitsfeatures kann man es gerne anders sehen. Aber wer nichtmal in der Lage ist ein manuelles Getriebe ohne Streß zu bedienen, der sollte mal schauen ob er überhaupt in der Lage ist Auto zu fahren  . Denn bei jedem "normalen" Fahrer wird ohne nachzudenken geschaltet, da sowas eigentlich in Fleisch und Blut übergeht.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hmm, vermutlich ein Doppelfehler.
> 
> 
> Aber nichts desto trotz, nichts ist (für mich) eine größere Spaßbremse als ein Auto das für mich entscheidet was wann passiert. Bei Sicherheitsfeatures kann man es gerne anders sehen. Aber wer nichtmal in der Lage ist ein manuelles Getriebe ohne Streß zu bedienen, der sollte mal schauen ob er überhaupt in der Lage ist Auto zu fahren  . Denn bei jedem "normalen" Fahrer wird ohne nachzudenken geschaltet, da sowas eigentlich in Fleisch und Blut übergeht.



Ja mein reden!!!


----------



## k-b (31. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Menno, hab immer noch nicht genug gespart für einen 1er BMW.


Versteh se nicht. Kann mir die jemand erklären?
Warum sind die mit Hinterrad langsamer und alle freuen sich darüber?


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber nichts desto trotz, nichts ist (für mich) eine größere Spaßbremse als ein Auto das für mich entscheidet was wann passiert. Bei Sicherheitsfeatures kann man es gerne anders sehen. Aber wer nichtmal in der Lage ist ein manuelles Getriebe ohne Streß zu bedienen, der sollte mal schauen ob er überhaupt in der Lage ist Auto zu fahren  . Denn bei jedem "normalen" Fahrer wird ohne nachzudenken geschaltet, da sowas eigentlich in Fleisch und Blut übergeht.



ja, das ist ein typischer ITP beitrag. hauptsache wieder mal die eigene meinung herausgesülzt. 
ich finde einen vorderradantrieb bei >=200ps eine viel größere spassbremse als ne gescheite automatik. 

@adrenalize: geiles vid.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, das ist ein typischer ITP beitrag. hauptsache wieder mal die eigene meinung herausgesülzt.
> ich finde einen vorderradantrieb bei >=200ps eine viel größere spassbremse als ne gescheite automatik.
> 
> @adrenalize: geiles vid.


Du hast doch auch ne Automatik, oder?


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Versteh se nicht. Kann mir die jemand erklären?



Ganz einfach, das klassische Fahrrad hat Heckantrieb, die erste Erfindung (das am Ende zu sehende Hochrad mit Frontantrieb) ist langsamer ( ist nur symbolisch gemeint in diesem Spot, gegen nen frontgetriebenen Focus RS wirds auch für nen 130i verdammt schwer  )


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch ne Automatik, oder?



yep. ich bin verdammt zufrieden mit dem ding.

@zoon: jetzt stell dir den focus rs mit heckantrieb vor. und nun?
davon mal abgesehen, für sowas wie den focus rs gibts ja immer noch den 135i. 

bevor diskussionen aufkommen: ich find den fofo rs gar nicht so schlecht. allemal besser als nen golf.


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich finde einen vorderradantrieb bei >=200ps eine viel größere spassbremse als ne gescheite automatik.


Pwned.  



Zoon schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, das klassische Fahrrad hat Heckantrieb, die erste Erfindung (das am Ende zu sehende Hochrad mit Frontantrieb) ist langsamer ( ist nur symbolisch gemeint in diesem Spot, gegen nen *frontgetriebenen Focus RS* wirds auch für nen 130i verdammt schwer  )


Für solche Härtefälle gibt es ja den 135i Coupe mit M-Paket. 
Wobei der Focus ja recht gut abgestimmt ist, viel mehr kann man aus einem Frontantrieb kaum rausholen.
Trotzdem wird man vermutlich von jedem WRX-Fahrer auf Grund des fehlenden Allrads ausgelacht.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> yep. ich bin verdammt zufrieden mit dem ding.



Wir haben ja auch nen BMW, baujahr 07, nen Diesel mit Automatik. ich finde die Automatik macht ihren job echt gut und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit H-Schaltung besser funzt


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

ja freude am fahren ist = Automatik, ESP, TCS und wie se nich alle heißen! Was wiegt eigentlich der 1er?

Volkswagen ist das gleiche blos in günstig.

Ja ein ESP ist nicht verkehrt aber man muss es auch wirklich abschalten können (komplett). da hab ich doch lieber nen auto, was vor kraft kaum laufen kann. Da kann man spass mit haben, gut fahren muss man dann auch können. Der Focus RS zeigt sehr gut, was möglich ist mit einem Frontkratzer. Aber er ist auch einer der wenigen, der ein richtiges Sperrdif. hat. Genau wie ein Mazda 3 MPS. Ein Golf kann da schlecht mithalten.

Und ein Frontkratzer gegen einen Hecktriebler zu vergleichen, naja. Finde ich überflüssig. Beide Autos sind grund verschieden. 
Ich möchte gerne sehen, wie lange der 135 (mit M-paket meinetwegen) auf schotter durchhält. Ich glaube nicht, dass der dort besser zufahren ist als der Focus. Andersrum glaube ich kaum, dass der Focus auf dem Rundkurs vorne liegt. Ja BMW`s sind schon gute autos wenn auch preislich gesehen nur ganz leicht zu teuer.

Focus RS liegt ca. bei 38000€ oder. Ab wann geht denn der 135i mit M-Paket los? kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit ab 50000€ oder so. Da muss man denn wirklich sagen, dass Ford mehr bietet fürs geld. Denn Altagstauglicher ist er auch. Optik ist mir in beiden fällen egal. Gibt schönere Modelle!


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

auf schotter? ist das in irgendeiner mir nicht verständlichen art interessant? 

ob ford mehr oder weniger bietet ist sekundär, der bmw kostet deutlich mehr, bietet dafür bessere verarbeitung, das bessere konzept und den besten motor seiner klasse. jeder muss selbst wissen was er ausgeben will. trotzdem, hab ich weiter oben schon gesagt, der fofo ist wirklich nett. von innen halt ne katastrophe. 

btw: der 135 hat das m-paket in serie. das zubuchbare rest-m-paket bringt nicht sooo viel.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Es soll Menschen geben die finden Rallye zu fahren interessant .
Aber selbst da ist ein Erfolg mit RWD nicht vollkommen ausgeschlossen. Siehe Lancia Stratos .


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

auf eine art und weise ja es ist interessant. Da grad der Focus ein reines Spassauto ist und der ich glaub auf 1000 Stck in Deutschland limitiert ist. Den BMW, nun ja ich geh zum Händler und bestell mir einen. Klar beides sind keine Massenautos. Man sollte immer dran denken, warum die Autos gebaut wurden. BMW will mit dem 135 und so weiter halt nur die Krone des jeweiligen Modells machen. Wo bleibt eigentlich der M1, wird zeit. Bei Ford wurde da ganz anders gedacht.

Und Rally verlangt glaube ich mehr fahrkönnen als im kreis zu fahren. Toll ich hab Tourenwagen mit 600PS oder so. Aber mit 150 km/h auf nen 2 meter breiten Schotterweg (beide seiten Bäume). Ich glaube nicht das wir alle hier das mal eben locker machen würden. Manche scheitern ja schon beim losfahren. Ihr findet doch alle die STi`s und EVO`s so toll. Die wurden nicht gebaut, um damit einkaufen zu fahren oder aufer Nordschleife seine Runden zu drehen. Da gibt es wirklich andere, die das besser können. Nein diese autos sind dazu da, um in der Walachhei rum zu brechen. Sie fahren aufn Acker schneller als andere auf der AB. Finde ich schon interessant.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ihr findet doch alle die STi`s und EVO`s so toll.


... da gehöre ich sicher nicht dazu. fürchterliche kisten.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

mal eben was anderes. Will mir nen neues autoradio kaufen und habe das Alpine CDE 111R lieb gewonnen. Kann vielleicht jemand was dazu sagen.

Bedienung von Alpine Radios usw.

Die sollen ja allesamt immer sehr gut sein. Mein altes Kenwood läst mich jetzt solangsam nach 7 jahren in Stich.


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Januar 2010)

Gehts dir mehr um Autoradio oder um eigene Musik? CDs auch oder mehr MP3s?

Für MP3 würde ich mir ein Radio mit SD-Kartenslot holen. Die Karten sind klein, günstig, und es geht eine Menge Musik drauf.
USB-Anschluß für mobile MP3 Player ist auch nett, aber da muss man halt immer an- und abstecken, die SD-Karte kann drin bleiben.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ... da gehöre ich sicher nicht dazu. fürchterliche kisten.


Halt etwas prollig. Zumindest optisch gefallen mir aber der Impreza (vor allem der Nasenbär) und auch der aktuelle Lancer ganz gut. Allerdings halt teils noch Plastikwüste im Innenraum, und die Motoren muss man halt treten, damit was bei rumkommt. Aber Die Autos sind ja mittlerweile teils günstiger als ein Golf.
Das PLV ist nicht übel, wenn man japanisch von A nach B kommen will. 

Ich hab halt nach wie vor das Problem mit den edlen BMWs in der Arbeit. Man gewöhnt sich an die Eleganz und den Luxus, und es ist frustrierend, wann man sich dann privat kein derart hochwertiges auto leisten kann. Daher muss ich wohl weiter sparen. Vor ein paar Jahren hätte mir noch ein Polo gereicht.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

@adrenalize: hier stehen bei den händlern die einser massenhaft auf dem hof herum. die preise sollten bald in den keller gehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @adrenalize: hier stehen bei den händlern die einser massenhaft auf dem hof herum. die preise sollten bald in den keller gehen.


Das wäre zu schön. 

Ich will ja eigentlich nichts besonderes, meinetwegen einen 118i oder 120d, M-Paket braucht es nicht, Lenkrad und Schaltknauf kaufe ich mir halt notfalls dazu und bau das ein. Das normale Fahrwerk und die normalen Sitze genügen mir ja auch.
Will ja bloß einen netten kleinen Bimmer mit Startknopf und Freude am Fahren. 

iDrive muss auch nicht sein, damit habe ich ja 40h die Woche zu tun. Wobei - falls die anschlüsse vorhanden sind, könnte mans ggf. reinbauen, wir haben noch Schränke voll mit alter Hardware, die vermutlich eh nur entsorgt wird.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das wäre zu schön.
> 
> Ich will ja eigentlich nichts besonderes, meinetwegen einen 118i oder 120d, M-Paket braucht es nicht, Lenkrad und Schaltknauf kaufe ich mir halt notfalls dazu und bau das ein. Das normale Fahrwerk und die normalen Sitze genügen mir ja auch.
> Will ja bloß einen netten kleinen Bimmer mit Startknopf und Freude am Fahren.
> ...




Das sind alles feine Autos, nichts geht doch über die deutschen Edelmarken. Abder die Preise sind jenseits von Gut & Böse, 25.000€ für einen halbwegs ansehnlich ausgestatteten Audi A 3 Sportback mit Basismotorisierung? Nein Danke. Dann lieber ein gepflegter Gebrauchter A4


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

aktuell ist es wohl wirklich noch so, das du unter 11k kaum was bekommst. ich denke trotzdem das sich das noch reguliert.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gehts dir mehr um Autoradio oder um eigene Musik? CDs auch oder mehr MP3s?
> 
> Für MP3 würde ich mir ein Radio mit SD-Kartenslot holen. Die Karten sind klein, günstig, und es geht eine Menge Musik drauf.
> USB-Anschluß für mobile MP3 Player ist auch nett, aber da muss man halt immer an- und abstecken, die SD-Karte kann drin bleiben.



Mir gehts mehr um CD bzw. MP-3. Radios mit SD-Kartenslot gibt es wohl nur eines in dieser preisklasse und das hab ich mir angeschaut. Pioneer.... Nein das geht nicht. alles über den Joystick und dieses Piepen kann man wohl auch nicht abstellen. Das kommt mir nicht ins auto. Da hab ich lieber nen USB dran hängen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, das ist ein typischer ITP beitrag. hauptsache wieder mal die eigene meinung herausgesülzt.



Soll ich vielleicht die Meinung eines anderen vertreten, nennt sich dann wohl lügen, liegt mir nicht, dir vielleicht?



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich finde einen vorderradantrieb bei >=200ps eine viel größere spassbremse als ne gescheite automatik.



OK, damit wäre klar das wir hier nicht von Erfahrungswerten sondern von Vorurteilen sprechen, ganz toll.

Übrigens mal die aktuelle AZ oder AMS gelesen, in der AZ wird der Porsche Cayman vom Scirocco gebürstete (selbst bei der Beschleunigung, trotz gleicher Motorleistung) und in der AMS besiegt der Scirocco mal so nebenbei den 130i, Focus RS, Cupra R, Megane RS und den Mazda 3 MPS. Hmm wie äussert sich eigentlich "Überlegenheit durch Heckantrieb", ausser durch Testniederlagen höhere Preise und schlechtere Beschleunigung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2010)

Welche AZ und welche AMS ist es denn?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche AZ und welche AMS ist es denn?



Die aktuellen Ausgaben, also AZ Ausgabe 3 vom 20.01.2010, Seite 36. Und die AMS Heft 4 vom 28.01.2010, Seite 48.
Ist praktisch wenn man die 3 großen deutschen Autozeitungen im Abo hat, dann weiß man wo der Hase lang läuft  .


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Soll ich vielleicht die Meinung eines anderen vertreten, nennt sich dann wohl lügen, liegt mir nicht, dir vielleicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ams - ja nee is klar. 
(auf den oberen teil gehe ich nicht ein)
aber hey, ist doch toll für dich.


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Auch heute problemlos möglich, zum Beispiel alle neuen AMG von Mercedes da wird bei der Automatik neben dem Drehmomentwandler eine Nasskupplung benutzt für starren Durchtrieb. Somit kann man auch hier mit Motorbremse arbeiten wie beim Handschalter und spürt den Motor halt auch direkter, die Automatik hält die Gänge in der Kurve etc.



Die Motorbremse kannst du bei jeder Automatik nutzen. Außerdem ist in jedem modernen Drehmomentwandler eine Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung, damit die hydraulische Kraftübertragung nur noch zum Anfahren und teilweise beim Schalten benutzt werden muss.
Aber auch bei offener Überbrückungskupplung wirkt die Motorbremse. Bei konstanter Fahrt ist die Kupplung aber so oder so zu. Daher merkt man es bei modernen Fahrzeugen auch sofort, wenn man Gas gibt. Außer die Automatik ist schlecht umgesetzt und im Anfahrbereich.
Aber auf sowas achte ich gar nicht. Ich will ja nicht Rally fahren. 

Aber der Trend geht da ja eh zu nasslaufenden Kupplungen bzw. Doppelkupplung.

Mein nächstes Auto wird defintiv auch wieder automatik haben. Wenn möglich ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe. Ich könnte zwar schalten, aber warum sollte ich mich mit sowas langweiligen abgeben? ist ca. so spannend wie Zähne putzen oder Schnürsenkel binden. 
Man macht es in 99% der Zeit, weil man es muss. und in der Stadt nervt es richtig. Und wenn man will kann man eine Automatik ja auch "manuell" schalten.

Aber jedem was ihm gefällt. Ich mag es wenn ich keine Zugkraftunterbrechung habe.


----------



## k-b (31. Januar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, das klassische Fahrrad hat Heckantrieb, die erste Erfindung (das am Ende zu sehende Hochrad mit Frontantrieb) ist langsamer ( ist nur symbolisch gemeint in diesem Spot, gegen nen frontgetriebenen Focus RS wirds auch für nen 130i verdammt schwer  )


Achsoo - Danke. Hatte ganz vergessen, dass normale Fahrräder Heckantrieb ham. Dachte die Hochräder sind die Anspielung


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Versteh echt nicht, warum die deutschen denken sich immer noch ein manuelles Getriebe an tun zu müssen. Angst vorm Kontrollverlust?  Automatik ist doch viel gechillter. Schnell beschleunigen kann man damit auch - und hat sogar noch beide Hände am Lenkrad



Naja, ob man die 2. Hand fürs Lenkrad oder für die Beifahrerin frei hat lass ich hier mal offen.  Ansonsten hast du recht. Möchte auf mein DSG auch nicht mehr verzichten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde es echt lästig finden, wenn ich eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit halten will und die Automatik dabei ständig zwischen den Gängen hin und her schaltet.



Dafür gibt es doch den netten Tiptronic mode mit den Paddles am Lenkrad, bzw den S oder N mit den Paddles. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil es spaßiger ist, Sprit spart, Geld spart unf die Fahrleistungen im Vergleich zum Wandlerautomat verbessert?


 Beim Wandler vielleicht, beim DSG definitiv nein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Beim Wandler vielleicht, beim DSG definitiv nein.



Ich kenne von den Doppelkupplungsgetrieben nur die 6- und 7 Gangversion des DSG, die Systeme von BMW und Porsche bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Aber zu der Audi/ VW Fehlkonstruktion kann ich nur sagen, dass sie gut beraten sind es nicht mehr als Sportgetriebe sondern als Automatik zu vermarkten . 
Meinen 4 Zylinder Vebrauchsrekord habe ich mit einem Ver Golf Jubi 30 DSG aufgestellt, viertel Tank auf 60 km, das nenne ich mal ein tolles Getriebe  . Mit dem TT-S war ich deutlich sprasamer bei höherem Durchschnittstempo unterwegs.


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde es echt lästig finden, wenn ich eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit halten will und die Automatik dabei ständig zwischen den Gängen hin und her schaltet.



Und weil wir Ingenieure ja nicht ganz dumm sind, ist das so geregelt, dass die Hoch- und Runterschaltschwelle nicht identisch sind. 

Beispiel:

Von 3. in den 4. Schalten: bei überschreiten von 40 km/h
vom 4. in den 3. Schalten: bei unterschreiten von 30 km/h

(nur zur Verdeutlichung, Zahlen sind aus der Luft gegriffen)


das mit dem Spaßiger ist ja ansichtsache. wie ich schon schrieb: ich finde schalten so spannend wie Zähne putzen und Schnürsenkel binden.
Was gefällt dir nicht an dem DSG IT-Passion? Ich habe ein bißchen das Gefühl, dass du Automatik einfach ablehnst und es daher immer dumm finden wirst, egal wie gut es sein mag. Quasi Handschalter-Fanboy


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir nicht an dem DSG IT-Passion? Ich habe ein bißchen das Gefühl, dass du Automatik einfach ablehnst und es daher immer dumm finden wirst, egal wie gut es sein mag. Quasi Handschalter-Fanboy



Die Hardcore Anfahrschwäche wenn man nicht mit der Launchcontrol startet. Dazu der perverse Drang ständig im höchsten Gang zu fahren. Und die Krönung ist der gefakte manuelle Modus, bei dem egal wie man den Wählhebel stellt (Normal, Sport, Manuel) immer an der Drehzahlgrenze hochgeschaltete wird. Da brauche ich auch keinen manuellen Eingriff, wenn meine "Befehle" eher Bitten sind. Das Problem hat selbst AMG schon vor Jahren erkannt und Speedshift eingeführt, was dafür sorgt das zum Beispiel in einer schnell durchfahrenen Kurve nicht zwangsgeschaltet wird.

Egal, eine Automatik macht ja auch Sinn, so können auch Leute autofahren welche es eigentlich nicht können. Aber ich brauche weder zum Laufen eine Prothese noch zum Fahren einen "Behindertenmodus".

Wenn du willst kannst du mich gerne als Fanboy von guten manuellen Getrieben bezeichnen. Aber es ist kein haltloser Fanboytum, sondern mein Fazit nach wenigstens 150 verschiendenen Autotypen und rund 15 Jahren Fahrerfahrung. Aber ich kenne auch die andere Seite, meine Mutter fährt z.B. sehr schlecht Auto und selbstverständlich nur Automatik, was auch sonst  .


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich habe ein bißchen das Gefühl, dass du Automatik einfach ablehnst und es daher immer dumm finden wirst, egal wie gut es sein mag. Quasi Handschalter-Fanboy



hehe. 
ich denke aber nicht das du recht hast... ITP ist einfach nur ITP-fanboy.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hehe.
> ich denke aber nicht das du recht hast... ITP ist einfach nur ITP-fanboy.



Und du verhälst dich gerade ein wenig asozial, schliesslich diskutieren wir über ein Thema und nicht über Personen .


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

sorry, hab heute nen kasper gefrühstückt.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

Es liegt auch immer am menschen. Für manche ist es eine leidenschaft ja sogar vernarrt sind manche drin. Manche haben auch das glück, dass sie damit geld verdienen und das soviel in einem Jahr, wie wir in unserem ganzen leben nicht.
Für andere ist es lästig aber nicht vermeidbar um zum ziel zu kommen. Die DB ist ja auch nicht zuverlässig.
Da ich und mit sicherheit auch IT-passion sehr gerne Autofahren und das vielleicht auch mal etwas zu sportlich, haben wir nunmal eine etwas distanzierte meinung zu Automatikgetrieben. Wenn wir dann auch noch hören, wie toll ein DSG ist (rumbocken, Sprittverbrauch usw.) dann verfestigt sich unsere Meinung nur. Ein Automatikgetriebe, wie es im BMW M3 zu finden ist oder im neuen Porsche Turbo sind mit sicherheit ganz andere Sachen wie ein DSG. Aber wir werden eher selten das glück haben, dort unsere eigenen Unterschiede feststellen zu können. Und genau deshalb sagen wir: Automatik, lass mich mit dem Schrott in ruhe.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

das ist aber unfug, ich fahre auch sehr gerne sportlich und das nicht nur auf der bahn.
mir ist durchaus klar, das mein automat auf kurvigen strecken und/oder serpentinen nachteile hat - davongefahren ist mir trotz mehrleistung bisher niemand; der 135 hat mich prima mitgezogen und der 130 hinter mir musste sich durchaus anstrengen. war ne prima ausfahrt.
ich sage halt, für die 2% spassfahrten muss ich mir kein manuelles getriebe kaufen - auf den 98% restliche fahrten würde ich den automaten einfach zu sehr vermissen.

aber ja, ich würde für ein dkg alles liegen lassen.


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2010)

Tja, jedem was ihm gefällt.

Es ist allerdings auch nicht richtig zu behaupten Automatik ist für diejenigen, die nicht Auto fahren können. Es gibt einfach Personen, die kein Bock auf schalten haben.
Denn sonst könnte man weit aushohlen: 
z.B.:
- Automatische Fensterheber? -> für Faule
- Servolenkung? -> für Schwächlinge
- Klimaanlage? -> für Weicheier

Wer Lust hat im Getriebe rumzurühren, kann es ja gerne machen. Ich brauche das nicht. Ich habe kein Problem mit Handschaltern; ich habe mal bei Europcar gejobt. Da musste man sich dann sogar ständig umstellen. Ich finde es in der Stadt und im Stau einfacher bequemer mit Automatik.


Das im Sport und normal-Programm da gleich geschaltet wurde ist etwas komisch. Aber wenn du von Drehzahlgrenze redest, kann es ja eigentlich nur so gewesen sein, dass du Vollgas gegeben hast. Warum sollte der dann auch früher schalten? Wäre ja reichlich dämlich, wenn du im Normalprogramm nicht die Gänge ausfahren kannst. Ansonsten müsste das Sportprogramm einfach später schalten, also alle Gänge mit höheren drehzahlen fahren, wenn man nur stark beschleunigt.
Der manuelle Modus sollte allerdings schalten, wenn man tippt - das stimmt wohl. Hat bei mir bis jetzt auch immer geklappt, habe ich aber selten genutzt.


PS: ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass im Motorsport keine (/kaum?) Handschaltgetriebe genutzt werden? Das sind alles automatisierte Getriebe. Der Fahrer gibt nur den Schaltbefehl. Den Rest macht das Auto. Also von wegen Sportlich und Handschalter...

PPS: der neue M3 hat ein DSG (DKG) und Porsche auch (PDK)...


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

Nein was wir sagen wollen damit ist einfach, wenn wir ne automatik fahren würden wäre das nicht so schlimm, solange sie das macht, was wir wollen. Aber da das nicht immer so ist z.B. zuspät runterschalten oder zufrüh in den nächst höheren gang schalten oder wie beim DSG (Stop and Go Problem) einfach mal 2 Sekunden vergehen, bis er anfährt. Das würde bei uns warscheinlich zwei drei mal passieren und dann würden wir das Auto zurück geben oder anzünden. Und alle sagen immer wie toll ein DSG ist aber wenn sie mal gefordert werden (Stop and Go) oder min. Leistungssteigerungen, dann halten sie nur bedingt.
Ein Nissan GTR auf Schee mit abrauchendem Allrad ist auch peinlich. Aber alles nur, weil soviel sch. Elektronik drin ist. Ne tut mir leid, da hab ich kein verständnis für, nicht für das geld. Da bau ich mir lieber neue Syncronringe ein, wenn ichs mal nicht aufn Schirm bekomm und den Gang durch hau. Zahnräder und die Ringe sind nicht teuer, nur man muss es einbauen können.

Rennsport. Hochschalten ohne Kupplung und runter schalten mit Kupplung, sollte die Kupplung beim runterschalten vergessen werden ist totalcrash da drin. Verdammt ich komm einfach nicht auf den namen von den Rennsportgetrieben. Das hat aber meilenweit nichts mit Automatik zu tun!


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Januar 2010)

@drache: schön zusammengefasst.
meine automatik dreht im sportmodus ordentlich aus.
in meinem letzten wagen (130i) ist sie sogar bis in den roten bereich gedreht.

natürlich sind stuck oder röhrl mit nem schalter schneller - hier im forum sicherlich keiner.


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2010)

Ja klar: wenn man Gas gibt und das Auto 2 sekunden später erst anfährt ist das bescheuert. Ich behaupte jetzt aber einfach mal, dass da ein technischer Defekt vorlag oder halt eine Kinderkrankheit, als die DSG neu waren.

Ich glaube kaum, dass man im M3 oder bei Porsche so ein Problem hat - die können sich das nicht erlauben. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich damals auch selber mit nem PKW mit DGS gefahren bin, habe aber von anderen noch kein Anfahrproblem zu Ohren bekommen und bin mal mitgefahren - zu spüren war da nichts negatives. War aber auch keine Nürburgringfahrt.


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2010)

Hey was ist den ein guter Preis für ein Gebrauchtwagen?? Bin atm am Schein dran.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

Ja das war wohl ein technischer fehler aber dank der ganzen software ist das auch kein wunder. Ich selbst bin auch froh, dass ich diesen Job nicht mehr mache. Bin doch kein IT-Profi sondern hab KFZ Mockel gelernt (ja ich kann auch selbst zahnräder austauschen bei einem Getriebe). Aber heute rennen gleich alle hektisch mit ihren Laptop rum. Wehe dort ist mal der Akku leer. Ich find schlimm.

Preis für Gebrauchtwagen? Lustige Frage. Ich frag mal andersrum. Wie viel willst denn ausgeben und was willst davon haben?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Tja, jedem was ihm gefällt.
> 
> Es ist allerdings auch nicht richtig zu behaupten Automatik ist für diejenigen, die nicht Auto fahren können. Es gibt einfach Personen, die kein Bock auf schalten haben.
> Denn sonst könnte man weit aushohlen:
> ...



Extrem schlechte Beispiele, da der Fensterheber nicht in meinen Fahrstill eingreift, stört er auch nicht. Ich würde vor allen Dingen keinen Automat mit irgendwelchen Komfortfeatures auf eine Stufe stellen, sondern eher mit Lenkradgas oder anderen Prothesen in einem Atemzug nennen. Um eben fahrerische Defiziete auszugleichen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das im Sport und normal-Programm da gleich geschaltet wurde ist etwas komisch. Aber wenn du von Drehzahlgrenze redest, kann es ja eigentlich nur so gewesen sein, dass du Vollgas gegeben hast. Warum sollte der dann auch früher schalten? Wäre ja reichlich dämlich, wenn du im Normalprogramm nicht die Gänge ausfahren kannst. Ansonsten müsste das Sportprogramm einfach später schalten, also alle Gänge mit höheren drehzahlen fahren, wenn man nur stark beschleunigt.
> Der manuelle Modus sollte allerdings schalten, wenn man tippt - das stimmt wohl. Hat bei mir bis jetzt auch immer geklappt, habe ich aber selten genutzt.



Der Sinn des Gang haltens ist eben damit es in Kurven nicht zu Lastwechselreaktionen kommt. Oder eben weil ich in dem eingelegten Gang bleiben WILL.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> PS: ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass im Motorsport keine (/kaum?) Handschaltgetriebe genutzt werden? Das sind alles automatisierte Getriebe. Der Fahrer gibt nur den Schaltbefehl. Den Rest macht das Auto. Also von wegen Sportlich und Handschalter...



Aber eben auch keine Automatikgetriebe, sondern automatisierte manuelle Getriebe, die im Leben nicht auf die Idee kämen von alleine die Gänge zu wechseln.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> PPS: der neue M3 hat ein DSG (DKG) und Porsche auch (PDK)...



Und wie es sich für Hersteller von sportlichen Autos gehört sind das Optionen und keine Zwangsautomaten. Nur wer keine ordentlichen MTs bauen kann zwingt seine Kunden zur Automatik, hust Mercedes hust.

Wie gesagt, es gibt einen Markt und da paßt es schon. Aber selbst die einschlägigen Fachmagazine bewerten das PDK als so perfekt das es einem den Spaß raubt. Ob es das ist was man sich für teuer Geld extra kaufen sollte? Ich weiß es nicht.
Für mich wäre eine Doppelkupplung eine Option wenn sie vollkommen ohne Automatikmodus wäre und mir so nie reinpfuscht.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Hey was ist den ein guter Preis für ein Gebrauchtwagen?? Bin atm am Schein dran.


"Ein Gebrauchtwagen" kann alles mögliche sein.
Für einen 30 Jahre alten Ferrari 512BB wären 30.000€ ein Schnäppchen, bei einem 20 Jahre alten Golf2 wohl eher nicht  .

Werd mal präziser.


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2010)

Öhm joa gut, wie gesagt bin grad am Schein dran. Hab jetzt nich soo viel Geld. Sollte halt n kleines gutes Autochen sein.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Sag einfach mal einen Preis den du dir leisten kannst und was du gerne so in/an dem Auto hättest, dann kann dir bestimmt jemand was empfehlen.

Sonst fangen wir einfach ganz unten an:
Einen alten Fiat Uno o.Ä., fahrbereit bis zum nächsten TÜV-Termin gibt es schon für unter 500€ .


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2010)

Würde mal sagen so 1000-1500€ wenns dafür was gescheites gibt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen so 1000-1500€ wenns dafür was gescheites gibt.



In diesem Segment würde ich eher nicht kaufen, da es sonst zu der fatalen Kombination Fahranfänger + relativ unsicheres Fahrzeug kommt. Was einer der Hauptgründe für die vielen Unfälle von Fahranfängern und den überproportional großen Unfallfolgen ist.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Januar 2010)

sowas vielleicht dein geschmack oder ne andere richtung?

AutoScout24: Suchergebnis

@ITpassion:

ja du hast auf einer seite recht. Auf der anderen seite sage ich aber, erstma nen günstiges auto, weil man es meistens noch kaputt fährt mit blechschäden (muss ja nicht gleich so wild sein) und dann günstig wieder zusammen schustern kann und auch nicht so hinterher heult, wenns doch mal schlimmer wird. Ein Auto gleich für 5000-8000€ halte ich für falsch, weils meistens nur in leistung gesteckt wird aber nicht an die sicherheit gedahct wird. Kumpell wollte sich auch als erstes Auto nen Honda Integra kaufen, haben wir ihm alle abgeraten davon.


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2010)

Mhm joa sowas in der Art schon. 
@ ITPassion-de
In welchem Segment sollte ich mich den eher bewegen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> @ ITPassion-de
> In welchem Segment sollte ich mich den eher bewegen?



Wenn das erste Fahrzeug nicht so wahnsinnig teuer werden soll, dann würde ich wohl um die 5.000 Euro ansetzen und mir was mit den wichtigsten aktuellen Sicherheitsfeatures besorgen, ist im Zweifelsfall wichtiger als die höchste Motorleistung oder das coolste Design.


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2010)

5000€?? Da werd ich ja noch lange sparen müssen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> 5000€?? Da werd ich ja noch lange sparen müssen.



Sicherheit kostet Geld. Muss man selbst abwägen was einem wichtiger ist.


----------



## Menthe (31. Januar 2010)

Ja ist schon klar das Sicherheit Geld kostet. Naja ich werd mal überlegen und schauen wie ich das mache.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Verdammt ich komm einfach nicht auf den namen von den Rennsportgetrieben.


Meinst du sequentielle Getriebe?

Das ist doch das, bei welchem man zum hochschalten den Schaltknauf zieht, und zum runterschalten die Kupplung drückt, und den den Schaltknauf nach vorne drückt. Z.b. im Audi R8 gibts das auch.


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In diesem Segment würde ich eher nicht kaufen, da es sonst zu der fatalen Kombination Fahranfänger + relativ unsicheres Fahrzeug kommt. Was einer der Hauptgründe für die vielen Unfälle von Fahranfängern und den überproportional großen Unfallfolgen ist.



Ich würd meinen, dass altes Auto + "Gehirn nutzen" auch funktioniert.
Dass man mit nem 60 PS Peugeot 205 mehr als 200m zum Überhohlen braucht, sollte klar sein und das man bei nem Unfall nicht so gut geschützt ist und daher defensiv fahren sollte auch.

Der Hauptgrund für die Unfälle einiger Fahranfänger würde ich eher bei der Dummheit suchen. Wer besoffen oder mit 150 km/h auf der Landstraße um eine Kurve ballert hat selber Schuld, wenn er sich um nen Baum wickelt. Ist nur "blöd", wenn noch andere Personen im Auto sind.

Ich bin mit nem Peugeot 205 gestartet und habe es überlebt, so wie viele andere auch. Airbag oder so habe ich immer noch nicht. ABS ist vorhanden. 

Wer genug Geld hat kann sich natürlich ein moderneres Auto kaufen, aber mit passender Fahrweise überlebt man auch ältere Autos.
Die anderen kann man natürlich nicht einkalkulieren.

Ein PKW mit Airbags sollte bei 1500€ ja locker drin sein. Das ist ja wirklich ein sinnvolles Sicherheitsfeature. ESP ist natürlich auch nett, man kann aber auch ohne.

EDIT: VW Golf 3 gibts z.B. für knapp über 1000€ und hat Airbags.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Januar 2010)

Und ich glaube auch, dass man als Fahranfänger mit einem "billigeren" Auto sicherer fährt, weil man weiß das es nicht ganz so sicher ist wie z.b. eine E-Klasse, und man schon deshalb sicherer fährt, weil man ja nicht unbedingt draufgehen will. Würde jeder Fahranfänger z.b. gleich nen M3 bekommen oder so, würde er damit bestimmt schneller fahren also mit nem Cinquecento, weil er sich damit viel sicherer fühlt, was subjektiv auch stimmt, aber da ja dann meist auch die Geschwindigkeit mit so einem Auto höher ist, marginalisieren sich die Sicherheitsvorteile, welche in einem teuren Auto im Vergleich zu einem billigen Auto verbaut sind.

N Kumpel von mir hat zum 18. nen Audi A3 bekommen, und mittlerweile (innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren) seinen 5. Audi A3, weil er sie immer zu Schrott fährt.
Z.b. durch driften gegen eine Betonsäule, zu schnelles fahren mit anschließendem Totalschaden, wie auch immer er das immer anstellt.....


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kenne von den Doppelkupplungsgetrieben nur die 6- und 7 Gangversion des DSG, die Systeme von BMW und Porsche bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Aber zu der Audi/ VW Fehlkonstruktion kann ich nur sagen, dass sie gut beraten sind es nicht mehr als Sportgetriebe sondern als Automatik zu vermarkten .
> [/CODE]
> 
> Welches von den verschiedenen 6 oder 7 Gang DSG? Da gibt es mehrere.
> ...


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde vor allen Dingen keinen Automat mit irgendwelchen Komfortfeatures auf eine Stufe stellen, sondern eher mit Lenkradgas oder anderen Prothesen in einem Atemzug nennen. Um eben fahrerische Defiziete auszugleichen.


Sorry, aber was für ein Käse...
Eine Automatik ist klar ein Komfortfeature, das einem händische Arbeit abnimmt. eben wie automatisch abblendende Spiegel, elektronische Rückspiegelverstellung, Fensterheber, Servolenkung, Bremskraftverstärker usw. Geht alles auch händisch, erfordert halt mehr Einsatz. Wobei Servo und Bremskraftverstärkung in natürlich auch die Fahrsicherheit erhöhen. Eine Automatik indirekt vielleicht auch... bei Fahranfängern.

Lenkradgas oder andere Umbauten ermöglichen es körperlich behinderten Menschen, diese Fahrzeuge überhaupt fahren zu können und sind meines Wissens auch nicht auf der regulären SA-Liste zu finden.

Also beschwer dich nicht über Vorurteile und platte Aussagen anderer, wenn du selber dann derartig plumpes Zeug von dir gibst.  



> Der Sinn des Gang haltens ist eben damit es in Kurven nicht zu Lastwechselreaktionen kommt. Oder eben weil ich in dem eingelegten Gang bleiben WILL.


Die BMW-Testfahrzeuge waren meine ersten Automatikfahrzeuge überhaupt, insofern war ich also nur Handschaltung gewohnt, und ich habe da keinerlei Lastwechsel oder Runterschalten in Kurven bemerkt. Wenn es passierte, dann so weich, dass es keine Auswirkungen hatte. auch vom Motorengeräusch fällt es nicht wirklich auf, und die ganze zeit auf den Drehzahlmesser schielen will ich dann auch nicht.

Am ehesten nervig finde ich da noch das Anhalten, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, hat man bei einem Automatik-Fahrzeug immer dieses Rucken an der Ampel, wenn man die Bremse nicht genau dosiert. das geht mit ner Kupplung imho intuitiver.

Und bei einem Kickdown im 750Li hat er dreimal leicht geruckelt, weil er wohl 3 Gänge runterging (von 6 auf 3) um die 400PS abzurufen. Aber bei dem In-den-Sitz-Pressen hat man eh andere Probleme. 
Der Wagen war allerdings auf Komfort eingestellt, bei Sport oder Sport+ geht das evtl. noch zackiger. 



> Wie gesagt, es gibt einen Markt und da paßt es schon. Aber selbst die einschlägigen Fachmagazine bewerten das PDK als so perfekt das es einem den Spaß raubt. Ob es das ist was man sich für teuer Geld extra kaufen sollte? Ich weiß es nicht.


Es kommt halt einfach darauf an, was man sucht. Bei einem Funauto als Zweitwagen, z.B. einem Z4 Roadster oder Porsche Boxter, mit dem ich eher ins Grüne fahre, würde ich auch Handschaltung nehmen. Bei einem Geschäftswagen, wenn ich viel fahren müsste wohl Automatik und Tempomat, dann ist die Hand rechts frei zum Infotainment bedienen (Mittlerweile haben sie ja fast alle so einen iDrive-Klon im Angebot). 
Bei irgendeinem nicht besonders sportlichen Alltagsauto würde ich es vom Wohnort abhängig machen. Wenn der weg zur Arbeit jeden Morgen 30min Stop-and-go oder Stau bedeutet, nützt einem das tollste manuelle Getriebe nichts, wenn man immer nur vom Leerlauf in den ersten schaltet und nichtmal 50/60 fahren kann vor lauter Stau. Da ist eine Automatik meiner Meinung nach einfach bequemer.
Noch irritierender wird es, wenn der Handschalter da so eine Start-Stopp Automatik hat und dauernd den Motor abschaltet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Genau und alle die sowas schreiben sind geistig zurück geblieben.



Soll ich dich jetzt zurückbeleidigen oder lassen wir das jetzt einfach so im Raum stehen?
Peinlich, peinlich  .


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2010)

Naja, indirekt hast du das bereits. Du hast geschrieben, dass Personen die Automatik kaufen, nicht Auto fahren können...

Aber naja, egal. Du hast halt dein ganz persönlichen Geschmack beim Autofahren und ein Fahrprofil, dass wohl eher selten ist (z.B. im roten Bereich um ne Kurve fahren wollen).

Es sollte halt jeder per Probefahrt feststellen, was er von Automatik hält.


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Soll ich dich jetzt zurückbeleidigen oder lassen wir das jetzt einfach so im Raum stehen?
> Peinlich, peinlich  .


Ironie?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Januar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es sollte halt jeder per Probefahrt feststellen, was er von Automatik hält.



Sehe ich absolut genauso. Und bloß nicht vom Verkäufer bequatschen lassen, der die nächsten Tauies auf der Bestellung sehen will.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Lenkradgas oder andere Umbauten ermöglichen es körperlich behinderten Menschen, diese Fahrzeuge überhaupt fahren zu können und sind meines Wissens auch nicht auf der regulären SA-Liste zu finden.


Gibts nur bei Nachrüstern. Ein Bekannter ist Testfahrer bei Ford und mittlerweile darauf angewiesen(nicht ein Auto sondern eine Leiter war schuld ) aber selbst der musste sich dafür an einen Dritthersteller wenden.

Übrigens testet er damit weiterhin Fahrwerke, also so ganz unsportlich muss man mit Automatik(+Handgas) wohl auch nicht fahren


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ihr auf Fehmarn denn wieder Strom?
> Und geräumte Straßen?


Strom ja, Straßen schaut schlecht aus.

Die nötigsten Straßen werden wohl geräumt, über dieses WE wars wieder schlimm, Strom ja.
Ohne würd ich durchdrehen...


Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, das ist ein typischer ITP beitrag. hauptsache wieder mal die eigene meinung herausgesülzt.
> ich finde einen vorderradantrieb bei >=200ps eine viel größere spassbremse als ne gescheite automatik.


*zustimm*

FWD ist wie Handschaltung eher was für schwache Autos, starke Autos brauchen sowohl ein AT Getriebe als auch RWD, gerade im Winter.
Meine Supra ist selbst bei diesem etwas extremeren Wetter recht einfach zu fahren, sofern man mit einem wedelndem Heck leben kann, wohl auch dank der Automatik.

Hier ists nur wichtig, das man etwas hat, das halbwegs flott schaltet und nicht Stunden zum schalten braucht (wie z.B. dieses ach so gelobte DSG Dingsbums von einer bestimmten Marke, wo vom 7. in 3. locker 2 Sekunden braucht, eher mehr).


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Beim Wandler vielleicht, beim DSG definitiv nein.


Beim wandler aber nur weil die idR sehr lang übersetzt sind.

Bei MT vs AT und gleicher Übersetzung bezweifle ich, das das MT besser sein wird.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Februar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> *Ich würd meinen, dass altes Auto + "Gehirn nutzen" auch funktioniert.*
> Dass man mit nem 60 PS Peugeot 205 mehr als 200m zum Überhohlen braucht, sollte klar sein und das man bei nem Unfall nicht so gut geschützt ist und daher defensiv fahren sollte auch.
> 
> Der Hauptgrund für die Unfälle einiger Fahranfänger würde ich eher bei der Dummheit suchen. Wer besoffen oder mit 150 km/h auf der Landstraße um eine Kurve ballert hat selber Schuld, wenn er sich um nen Baum wickelt. Ist nur "blöd", wenn noch andere Personen im Auto sind.
> ...



Und das funktioniert eben nicht bzw. kaum.
Ich kenne keinen Fahranfänger der nach den ersten paar Wochen/Monaten fahren noch defensiv fährt.
Wenn ich mir überlege wie alleine schon einige meiner Kumpels mit ihren Polos und Fiestas umherkrachen wird mir echt Himmelangst.

Ich denke das perfekte Anfängerauto ist ein Auto der Mittelklasse, dabei ist ABS ein Muss und die Bremsen und die Reifen sollten in einem Top Zustand sein, genau wie das Fahrwerk.

wie IT-Pasion auch schonmal hier im Thread erwähnte, sind ein paar PS mehr unter der Haube auch nicht unbedingt schlecht:

1. damit Überholvorgänge schneller abgeschlossen sind, da man sich mit einen 50PS Kleinwagen doch mal böse verschätzen kann
2. haben Autos mit mehr PS meist auch gleich bessere Bremsanlagen und Fahrwerke eingebaut also ein Plus an aktiver Sicherheit (die in meinen Augen um einiges Wichtiger ist als die passive Sicherheit, die einem aber im Falle des Falles auch das Leben rettet)


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Februar 2010)

weniger leistung ist am anfang definitiv mehr.


----------



## riedochs (1. Februar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> weniger leistung ist am anfang definitiv mehr.



Sehe ich auch so. Für Fahranfänger langen 60 - 75PS. Die sollten zuerst lernen sich im Straßenverkehr zurechtzufinden, das lernt man nicht alleine durch die Fahrschule.


----------



## Kaspar (1. Februar 2010)

stimmt.

in der fahrschule lernt man auch wenn viele es nicht glauben eigentlich ja doch nur
die sicher bedienung des autos oder habe ich unrecht?

und ich finde auch das 45-75 ps am anfang reichen, auch wenn das auto das ich
demnächst fahren werde 130 ps hat aber das ist auch ein opel omega kombi also
mit der leistung nicht unbedingt übermotorisiert.

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## Menthe (1. Februar 2010)

Und das gute ist das man durch die Probezeit am Anfang nicht gleich anfängt zu Rasen (bis auf n paar Ausnahmen^^)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Strom ja, Straßen schaut schlecht aus.
> 
> Die nötigsten Straßen werden wohl geräumt, über dieses WE wars wieder schlimm, Strom ja.
> Ohne würd ich durchdrehen...


 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du ein Notstromaggregrat hast. 
Ich habe meine Solaranlagen und könnte den Strom auch benutzen, um meine Rechner damit zu betreiben. 



Equitas schrieb:


> Und das gute ist das man durch die Probezeit am Anfang nicht gleich anfängt zu Rasen (bis auf n paar Ausnahmen^^)


 
Rasen als solches hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem Auto zu tun, auch die Umstände und die Gelegenheit kann dazu führen.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Februar 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> stimmt.
> 
> *in der fahrschule lernt man auch wenn viele es nicht glauben eigentlich ja doch nur
> die sicher bedienung des autos oder habe ich unrecht?*
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen Grundkenntnisse im Umgang mit Autos 
Oder fährst du mit deinem Fahrschulauto nahe dem Grenzbereich (außer bei der Gefahrenbremsung die du irgendwann mal machen darfst)
erste Grenzbereichsfahrten hast du dann auch erst wenn du ein Fahrsicherheitstraining absolvierst oder eben in einigen Situationen wenn man dann alleine fährt 
Ich finde nach der Fahrschule ist man immer noch relativ unvorbereitet auf gewisse Situationen im Straßenverkehr!

Oder was macht ihr wenn euer Auto ins Schleudern kommen sollte?
Was bekommt man da in der Fahrschule nochmal beigebracht? (ist zwar bei mir erst 1 1/2 Jahre her aber ich kann mich da an nichts mehr erinnern )

@ Quanti

zustimm 

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Oder was macht ihr wenn euer Auto ins Schleudern kommen sollte?
> Was bekommt man da in der Fahrschule nochmal beigebracht? (ist zwar bei mir erst 1 1/2 Jahre her aber ich kann mich da an nichts mehr erinnern )


 
Dass man den Arm nicht aus dem Fenster ragen lassen soll. 
Dass die Musik nur so laut sein soll, dass man noch alles mitbekommen kann, was sonst im Straßenverkehrt abgeht. 
Dass man vorausschauend und vorsichtig fahren soll. 
Dass man die Geschwindkeitsvorgaben einhalten soll. 
Also, zusammengefasst, bekommt man nur Unsinn beigebracht.


----------



## Menthe (1. Februar 2010)

Also bei mir ist heute die 3te Theoriestunde. Verkehrszeichen und Grundregeln. Sonst hab ich gelernt welche Klassen es gibt und welche ich mit dem B Schein fahren darf, außerdem noch wie man ein Auto anmeldet. Und das alles in kleinen Videos mit "sehr guten" Schauspielern^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab noch nie an Auto angemeldet oder abgemeldet.


----------



## Menthe (1. Februar 2010)

Naja sowas lernt man ja alles, auch wenn mans vlt. nie brauchen wird^^


----------



## CeresPK (1. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass man den Arm nicht aus dem Fenster ragen lassen soll.
> Dass die Musik nur so laut sein soll, dass man noch alles mitbekommen kann, was sonst im Straßenverkehrt abgeht.
> Dass man vorausschauend und vorsichtig fahren soll.
> Dass man die Geschwindkeitsvorgaben einhalten soll.
> Also, zusammengefasst, bekommt man nur Unsinn beigebracht.


Naja wenn man schonmal die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug verloren hat dann helfen einen diese "Tipps" auch nicht weiter 

Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere bekommt man zum Thema "ausbrechen des Fahrzeuges" keinen einzigen Satz erzählt.

Ich finde es sowieso schade das es hier in Dt nicht so ist wie in der Schweiz.
Dort bekommt man nach bestehen des Führerscheines einen gutschein für ein Fahrsicherheitstraining.

Ob man dieses nun absolvieren muss damit man den Führerschein dann auch noch ausgestellt bekommt weiß ich nicht mehr genau aber ich glaube schon.
Und das find ich echt mal Top 
da wissen dann Fahranfänger auch einigermaßen wie sich ihr Fahrzeug im Grenzbereich verhält 

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Und das gute ist das man durch die Probezeit am Anfang nicht gleich anfängt zu Rasen (bis auf n paar Ausnahmen^^)


Probezeit fan ich eigentlich nie dramatisch. Selbst wenn man noch drin ist muss man sich schon sehr dreist anstellen um wirklich Probleme zu bekommen.

Viel nerviger finde ich das 0 Promille Gebot was eben nicht nur an die Probezeit(hab ich lange rum) sondern zusätzlich noch an das Alter(die Grenze hab ich noch nicht geknackt) gekoppelt ist.
Ich will mich ja nicht besaufen und dann fahren, aber wenn man gerade ein Match gewonnen hat und noch nicht ein mal mit einem einzigen Glas anstoßen darf ist das einfach nur nervig.


Equitas schrieb:


> Naja sowas lernt man ja alles, auch wenn mans vlt. nie brauchen wird^^


Also ich hab sowas definitiv nicht in der Fahrschule gelernt. Allerdings musste ich beim Auto auch nicht mehr in den Theorieunterricht.


CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich finde es sowieso schade das es hier in Dt nicht so ist wie in der Schweiz.
> Dort bekommt man nach bestehen des Führerscheines einen gutschein für ein Fahrsicherheitstraining.


In Zusammenarbeit mit dem ADAC können Fahrlehrer sowas recht günstig auf eigene Rechnung machen. Meinem Fahrlehrer wurde es leider genau in dem Jahr trotzdem zu teuer als ich den Lappen gemacht habe.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Februar 2010)

oO meine Meinung zu Alkohol (egal in welchen Mengen) am Steuer willst du dann lieber nicht wissen


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2010)

Dann halt dich in Zukunft auch von allen Mon Chérie etc. fern .


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (1. Februar 2010)

Hey, habe mir noch net die ganzen Millionen Beiträge hier durchgelesen, aber wollt nur mal aus Interesse fragen, ob hier auch zufällig Astra G/H Fahrer unterwegs sind, mit nem Z20LEx Motor?


----------



## Menthe (1. Februar 2010)

Mhm joa ist schon nervig diese 0 Promille Grenze. Man nehme mal an man muss irgend eine Medikament nehmen mit Alkohol drin. Und Schwupps darf man nicht mehr Auto fahren.


----------



## CeresPK (1. Februar 2010)

OK in diesem Falle seh ich das mit dem Alk am Steuer 
ja noch ein
aber wenn man weiß das man noch fahren will, sollte man doch mal Nein sagen können und kein Schnäppschen, Bierchen oder sonstiges trinken 

mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Viel nerviger finde ich das 0 Promille Gebot was eben nicht nur an die Probezeit(hab ich lange rum) sondern zusätzlich noch an das Alter(die Grenze hab ich noch nicht geknackt) gekoppelt ist.
> Ich will mich ja nicht besaufen und dann fahren, aber wenn man gerade ein Match gewonnen hat und noch nicht ein mal mit einem einzigen Glas anstoßen darf ist das einfach nur nervig.



Wie wäre es mit einem Glas Cola o.Ä.? 
Absolut akzeptabler Ersatz, wenn du noch fahren willst, und deine Kollegen sollten das auch verstehen. Wenn nicht, würde ich mir Sorgen machen, ob ich mit den richtigen Leuten abhänge.


----------



## k-b (1. Februar 2010)

Mit Medikamenten sollst du au net fahren.

Also ich persönlich find eine flasche Fahrerwein geht immer


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Februar 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Mhm joa ist schon nervig diese 0 Promille Grenze. Man nehme mal an man muss irgend eine Medikament nehmen mit Alkohol drin. Und Schwupps darf man nicht mehr Auto fahren.



Ist überhaupt kein Problem, ich hab ein meinem ganzen Leben noch nichts gegessen oder getrunken worin Alkohol enthalten war. Auto als Hobby und Alk passen eben ganz schlecht zusammen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt kein Problem, ich hab ein meinem ganzen Leben noch nichts gegessen oder getrunken worin Alkohol enthalten war. Auto als Hobby und Alk passen eben ganz schlecht zusammen  .


 
Hast du eine Ahnung, wo überall Alk drinne ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt kein Problem, ich hab ein meinem ganzen Leben noch nichts gegessen oder getrunken worin Alkohol enthalten war. Auto als Hobby und Alk passen eben ganz schlecht zusammen  .



Net mal ein Mon Cheri oder Ähnliches? Komm, verarschen können wir uns selber. 
Niemand sagt, dass du jedes Wochende dicht sein musst, aber ab und zu mal ein Bier im Biergarten oder ein Cocktail beim Mexikaner - wer sagt denn da nein?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Glas Cola o.Ä.?
> Absolut akzeptabler Ersatz, wenn du noch fahren willst, und deine Kollegen sollten das auch verstehen. Wenn nicht, würde ich mir Sorgen machen, ob ich mit den richtigen Leuten abhänge.


Es soll Leute geben die würde einfach wirklich gerne mal ein Schnäppschen/ein Glas Wein trinken, unabhängig davon was andere davon halten. 

Wenn ich Cola trinke (und das ist seeehr häufig der Fall, aber schön scharfer Sangrita als Schnaps Ersatz ist auch lustig) freuen sich die anderen eher, schließlich kann ich die ja dann auch noch mitnehmen(vorausgesetzt jemand stellt sein Auto, meins ist nicht gerade eine Familienkutsche).


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Niemand sagt, dass du jedes Wochende dicht sein musst...


 
Stimmt, ich sage mir immer, das ich jeden Tag dicht sein muss.


----------



## Mosed (1. Februar 2010)

Noch mal kurz zum Thema Sicherheit usw.

Wie oder wann soll jemand Auto fahren lernen, wenn er gleich ein Auto hat mit Tausenden Airbags, ESP und sonstigen "Schnickschnack", die einen in Watte tauchen (überspitzt formuliert) und 150PS, um gefahrlos überhohlen zu können?
Ich meine als Fahranfänger benötigt man ein Auto, dass Umsicht erfordert und nicht jeden Fahrfehler elektronisch ausbügelt. Damit man ein Gefühl für ein Auto bekommt und merkt, dass man eben nicht mit 120 durch ne enge Kurve kommt.
ABS sollte schon drin sein, das ist klar. Airbags sind auch immer sinnvoll. Aber sonst ist am Anfang weniger gleich mehr, finde ich.


Ich hatte nie sonderlich ein Problem damit, in der Probezeit nichts trinken zu dürfen. Selbst jetzt trinke ich nicht, wenn ich fahren muss. Ein paar Stunden vorher ein Bier oder ein Ouzo beim Griechen ist ja ok, aber mehr muss nicht sein.
Ist in Mont Cheri überhaupt echter Alkohol? oder nur Aroma? Wobei wohl kaum jemand auf nen messbaren Alkoholpegel kommt, wenn er eine Praline ist.  Oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz zum Thema Sicherheit usw.


 
Die Anschnallpflicht behindert mich in der Entfaltung meiner Persönlichkeit. 
Außerdem ist der Gurt nicht lang genug, dass er mich und mein Ego fixieren kann. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wie oder wann soll jemand Auto fahren lernen, wenn er gleich ein Auto hat mit Tausenden Airbags, ESP und sonstigen "Schnickschnack", die einen in Watte tauchen (überspitzt formuliert) und 150PS, um gefahrlos überhohlen zu können?
> Ich meine als Fahranfänger benötigt man ein Auto, dass Umsicht erfordert und nicht jeden Fahrfehler elektronisch ausbügelt. Damit man ein Gefühl für ein Auto bekommt und merkt, dass man eben nicht mit 120 durch ne enge Kurve kommt.
> ABS sollte schon drin sein, das ist klar. Airbags sind auch immer sinnvoll. Aber sonst ist am Anfang weniger gleich mehr, finde ich.


 
ABS ist ja auch schon seit längerem Standard, selbst in kleineren Autos. Aber Neulinge können sich ja nicht sofort ein neues oder modernes Auto leisten, daher hat man meist Autos, die älter sind und nicht alles bieten, was neue Autos eben bieten.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist in Mont Cheri überhaupt echter Alkohol? oder nur Aroma? Wobei wohl kaum jemand auf nen messbaren Alkoholpegel kommt, wenn er eine Praline ist.  Oder?


 
Klar ist da Alk drinne.
Aber bevor du einen Rausch anfressen kannst, kotzt du die Schokolade eher raus. 
Futtere mal 5 Milchschnitte und puste dann in den Alk Tester der Bullen rein, du wirst dich wundern.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist in Mont Cheri überhaupt echter Alkohol? oder nur Aroma? Wobei wohl kaum jemand auf nen messbaren Alkoholpegel kommt, wenn er eine Praline ist.  Oder?



Kollege von meinem Vater hat mal erzählt, er hatte 3 Packungen im Schrank, und seine 2 Kinder (iwie 7-9 Jahre) hatten die gefunden und alle 3 aufgefuttert.  Die warn danach hacke wie noch was..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Kinder sowas essen, da es weder gut schmeckt noch gut aussieht.


----------



## Shi (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Kinder sowas essen, da es weder gut schmeckt noch gut aussieht.



Ich sage dir nur, was ich weiß, ist mir relativ egal, was du dir darüber vorstellst. 

So, jetzt mal *b2t*.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Februar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Net mal ein Mon Cheri oder Ähnliches? Komm, verarschen können wir uns selber.
> Niemand sagt, dass du jedes Wochende dicht sein musst, aber ab und zu mal ein Bier im Biergarten oder ein Cocktail beim Mexikaner - wer sagt denn da nein?



Wie gesagt ich esse auch nichts mit Alkohol (Pralinen, Soßen, etc..). Ist überhaupt kein Problem. Ich könnte jetzt noch oben drauf packen das ich auch keinen Kaffee trinke, nicht rauche, kiffe, drücke oder ziehe aber ich will ja hier nicht als Moralapostel erscheinen  .
Im übrigen bin ich kein Freund von Gruppenzwang und wie erwähnt Autofreak, da paßt Alk einfach nicht dazu.

BTT:
Autos sind schön  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2010)

Drücken kenne ich ja noch, aber was ist ziehen?


----------



## k-b (2. Februar 2010)

Durch die Nase


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Durch die Nase


 
Das kenne ich als reinschnupfen. 
Ich esse das Koks, geht schneller.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. Februar 2010)

Schmeckt das denn??

BTT: Was haltet ihr vom neuen Fiat Punto Evo? Ich find den super!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Schmeckt das denn??


 
Man muss es richtig verfeinern. 



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> BTT: Was haltet ihr vom neuen Fiat Punto Evo? Ich find den super!


 
Wenn man sich nichts Bessers leisten kann.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. Februar 2010)

gibt nix besseres VW pfui teufel! diesen standard schund!


----------



## 1821984 (3. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin mal nach Desperados und zwei Hefeweizen (halbe Liter) noch mal eben kurz 3 Km zum Kumoel gefahren. Sowas mache ich nie wieder. Nicht weil se mich angehalten haben, sondern weil ich selbst gemerkt habe, dass ich es nur noch mit mühe und not hinbekommen habe.

Ein Pils ist ja i.O aber mehr? Konnte also schon selbst meine Erfahrungen sammeln im besoffen auto fahren. zumindest war ich nicht so breit, dass man die egal-einstellung hat.

Und zum ersten auto nochmal. Ich hab damals mit nem Fiat Uno angefangen. Dort war der hauptbremszyl. undicht. Aber als KFZ-Mockel sieht man da locker drüber weg, wenn einem nach einem Tag gut 500ml Bremsflüssigkeit fehlt
Aber ich finde grad bei sonem wetter, wie wirs jetzt haben, kann man mit einem alten Auto mehr fahrpraxis sammeln, als mit nem neuen. Nur wer Autos ohne ABS und ESP usw. gefahren hat, weis wie das Auto im ernstfall reagiert. Außerdem macht das fahren ohne ESP so wie so mehr spass. Bei neuen autos, wo immer nur wild die lampen blinken und man das selbst nicht mehr merkt, wenn es ausbricht, sind defenitiv falsch für Fahranfänger. Finde ich zumindest.
Wenn der hintern bei 130km/h ausbricht, wenn man es nicht erwartet, dass sind schockmomente.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Februar 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> gibt nix besseres VW pfui teufel! diesen standard schund!


? oO gibt nix besseres als FIAT? 

oha

naja egal ich hab heut mal meine neue Cam ausprobiert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaspar (3. Februar 2010)

schönes bild !

dein Auto ?

wenn ja bist ja nen echter glückspilz...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. Februar 2010)

Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden(zum Glück!) Und da wir seit 10 Jahren Fiat fahren weiss ich ben dass die sehr gut in Verarbeitung und Technik sind!


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Februar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> naja egal ich hab heut mal meine neue Cam ausprobiert



Ich würde mal schauen ob die richtig eingestellt ist, das Bild hängt immer auf halb acht  .


----------



## Kaspar (3. Februar 2010)

FIAT = Fehler In Allen Teilen


----------



## 1821984 (3. Februar 2010)

Isses denn nen allrad? Wenn ja, hast schon mal kreise auf schnee gezogen. Wendekreis von nem meter fufzig! Must mal ausprobieren. macht echt laune. ich hab sowas mal innem alten S2 mit RS4 motor mitgemacht. 500PS sind toll


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Februar 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> FIAT = Fehler In Allen Teilen



Fix it again Toni


----------



## 1821984 (3. Februar 2010)

YouTube - Rotenburg Racedays 2009 - Audi A6 vs. Motoso Golf 1 von René Kühnel

Man beachte den blauen audi im rennen (ganz kurz) und der hat schon an die 300PS.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> YouTube - Rotenburg Racedays 2009 - Audi A6 vs. Motoso Golf 1 von René Kühnel
> 
> Man beachte den blauen audi im rennen (ganz kurz) und der hat schon an die 300PS.



Naja, wems Spaß macht, in solchen Autos rumzufahren.. 
Mir ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Februar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Isses denn nen allrad? Wenn ja, hast schon mal kreise auf schnee gezogen. Wendekreis von nem meter fufzig! Must mal ausprobieren. macht echt laune. ich hab sowas mal innem alten S2 mit RS4 motor mitgemacht. 500PS sind toll


Subaru ohne Allrad  

sowas kann man nicht als Subaru bezeichnen 

Aber Spaß machts schon da muss ich dir schon recht geben 

mfg Ceres


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Februar 2010)

> FIAT = Fehler In Allen Teilen



Immer diese nutzlosen vorurteile!


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Februar 2010)

FIAT = Ferrari In Allen Teilen


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2010)

Anders herum wird ein Schuh daraus.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Februar 2010)

Von welchen Herstellern findet ihr denn die Schaltungen/Automaten am besten??


----------



## Zoon (4. Februar 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> BTT: Was haltet ihr vom neuen Fiat Punto Evo? Ich find den super!



Naja den "Grande Punto" fand ich schick, das Facelift zum "Evo" hat den Wagen einfach nur verunstaltet ...



CeresPK schrieb:


> ?
> naja egal ich hab heut mal meine neue Cam ausprobiert


 
  Das Modell habei ich auch, in Weiß 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fix it again Toni


 
 Faszinierende Italienische Automobil Technik 




CeresPK schrieb:


> Subaru ohne Allrad
> 
> sowas kann man nicht als Subaru bezeichnen



Stilbruch ham die ja schon begonnen, den Impreza Basis gibts jetzt auch als Frontkratzer


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Februar 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Von welchen Herstellern findet ihr denn die Schaltungen/Automaten am besten??



Traditionell baut eigentlich BMW sehr gute manuelle Getriebe, auch wenn es in der jüngsten Vergangenheit diesbezüglich bergab ging. VW hat derzeit ganz gute MTs im Angebot, nur der Schaltweg ist etwas lang.
Früher war Mercedes berühmt für seine Automaten (Stichwort 7G Tronic), mittlerweile läuft selbst die letzte Version des 6 Gang ZF Automaten MB den Rang ab. Von der neuen 8 Gang Automatik von ZF/ BMW mal ganz zu schweigen.

Es gibt ja noch wenigstens eine weitere Schiene, automatisierte Schaltgetriebe, bzw. Doppelkupplungsgetriebe. Da ist zwar VW bei der Großserie relativ früh dabei gewesen aber mich hat die VW Version nicht wirklich überzeugt. BMW soll zusammen mit Porsche diese Getriebeart am besten im Griff haben. Mal schauen wie sich die Doppelkupplung von MB-AMG schlägt, ist ja im neuen SLS verbaut.

Unter dem Strich bin und bleibe ich überzeugter MT Fahrer. Und habe bis heute noch keine Form von Automatik, Doppelkupplung, automatisiertem Schaltgetriebe entdeckt was so phänomenal war, dass ich es hätte haben wollen.
OK, das automatisierte Schaltgetriebe im Aston Martin V8 Vantage war irgendwie lustig, aber kaufen (oder geschenkt) würde ich es auch nicht wollen.


----------



## Mosed (4. Februar 2010)

Baut BMW selber Getriebe?
Als ich mal bei Opel war, meinten die, dass BMW die Automatik von GM einbaut. Kann man auch im internet nachlesen für manche Modelle. Handschalter weiß ich nicht.
Laut Wiki liefert Getrag das Doppelkupplungsgetriebe unter Anderem für BMW und Mercedes und ZF das für Porsche.
Wenn das DKG im BMW also gut ist, sollte es im MB auch gut sein (können) - außer die Implementierung wird verhunzt.


Ich finde, dass die Schaltung vom Renault Clio und dem anderen kleinen von denen z.B. ne katastrophe ist. ^^ Wer den kram herstellt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

Heute lagern Autofirmen solche Entwicklungen eher aus oder kaufen Sachen einfach zu.
Da gibts dann schon mal das Getriebe auch in anderen Autos, was aber letztendlich auch egal.
Die Getriebe von Opel sind von Getrag, wenn ich nicht irre.
Weiß jetzt nicht, wer noch von Getrag kauft, aber das sind sicher noch ein paar.
Die ganze Elektronik kommt ja auch nur ein eine Handvoll Hersteller.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Februar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Baut BMW selber Getriebe?



Die entwickeln mit ZF.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Als ich mal bei Opel war, meinten die, dass BMW die Automatik von GM einbaut. Kann man auch im internet nachlesen für manche Modelle. Handschalter weiß ich nicht.



Das war ein Deal vor ein paar Jahren der 6 Zylinder Diesel von BMW gegen den GM Automat. Der war aber Schrott.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2010)

Was Handschalter an geht gibt es imho wenige richtig schlechte Vertreter. Nur die Kupplung in so manchem neueren Kleinwagen(KA II, Twingo) ist meiner Meinung nach total gefühllos. Da hab ich aber den Eindruck dass das System hat("Frauen fest", bei den Vorgängern ging es bedeutend knackiger zu). 
Ok, beim Mini muss man etwas mit dem Schaltknüppel rühren, und beim Ferrari geht der zweite erst mit warmen Öl zuverlässig rein, aber die sind auch beide was älter und letzteres zeigt auch der BMW in abgeschwächter Form.

An Automatisierten Getrieben hat mich noch das vom GTI am wenigsten gestört.
P.S.: Mercedes hat definitiv noch eine eigene Abteilung für Getriebe(wenn nicht wäre mein Onkel arbeitslos). Das heißt aber natürlich nicht dass nicht auch Teile zugekauft werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> P.S.: Mercedes hat definitiv noch eine eigene Abteilung für Getriebe(wenn nicht wäre mein Onkel arbeitslos). Das heißt aber natürlich nicht dass nicht auch Teile zugekauft werden.



Das stimmt. Aber dein Onkel und seine Kollegen müssen sich mal wieder ins Zeug legen, da ich gerade gelesen habe das sowohl der Automat im Citrön als auch im Jaguar (werden wohl beides ZF Automaten sein) sogar besser sind als die 7G Tronic. Ich glaube die hat jetzt endgültig ihre besten Tage hinter sich.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Februar 2010)

zf baut halt verdammt gute automaten.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Februar 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das war ein Deal vor ein paar Jahren der 6 Zylinder Diesel von BMW gegen den GM Automat. Der war aber Schrott.



pasend dazu gibts ne kleine meldung:
BMW droht Milliardenklage von GM-Tochter Powertrain


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Februar 2010)

Frag doch mal nen Mod, ob er deine Beiträge zusammen fügen kann.

Ich sollte vielleicht mal nachfragen, ob ich mit meinem Toyota noch Gas geben darf.


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

Das ist meine "Nähmaschine", vor der zulassung nach Lackierung:


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> pasend dazu gibts ne kleine meldung:
> BMW droht Milliardenklage von GM-Tochter Powertrain



Ich kann BMW verstehen  .


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Das ist meine "Nähmaschine", vor der zulassung nach Lackierung:



das ding hast du mit dieser front tatsächlich zugelassen bekommen?


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das ding hast du mit dieser front tatsächlich zugelassen bekommen?


Ja, klar. Warum nicht.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Februar 2010)

Sieht ein bisschen aus wie das BatMobil nur in bunt


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

Man muss sich ja etwas von der Masse der Knight Rider KITT Fans Abheben, oder?


----------



## roadgecko (5. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Man muss sich ja etwas von der Masse der Knight Rider KITT Fans Abheben, oder?



allerdings


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ein Recht Großer Pontiac Firebird fan, fahre seit gut 17 Jahre sowas, das ist Bereitz der Dritte, und ich muss auch zugeben das diese Veraltete Knight Rider KITT Besesenheit was sich nun dank Neuer auflage der Serie noch Häftiger Verbreitet, echt Nervt.

Jede Firebird rostlaube in mobile.de oder Autoscount24 wird angepriesen mit den spruch "WIE KNIGHT RIDER KITT" oder "KITT REPLICA". Man ist mit ein Normalen Firebird unterwegs, in den Städten hört man die "Blagen" : 
- Mamaaaa kuck maaaaaal da ist KITT !!!!

Ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören. Sogar Erwachsene sind genau so schwachkoppig drauf. 
Stelt man ein Schwarzen Firebird am Parkplaz, steht noch nebenann mit ein Bekantemn am Quatschen und mus zukucken wie irgend ein Erwachsener so um die 35 / 40 vorbei kommt, dreht sich um das fahrzeug am Gaffen und versucht auch noch das Auto an zu Sprechen (Hey bist du KITT? Kannst du Sprechen? ). 
Wen man sowas Sieht da fragt man sich echt ob einige nicht bereitz ein Sprung in der Schüssel haben


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Warum nicht.



Damit kannste ja Fussgänger aufspießen. 

Fehlen aber Nummernschilder...


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Damit kannste ja Fussgänger aufspießen.


Bite? Machste Witze? mit diese zwei Weichen Bummispitzen was da an den Ecken sind, Silykon Weichgummi, noch weicher alls ein Radiergummi? 
Ich schmeiss mich weg! 
Wen mir da ein Fußgänger Unvermeindlich in die Quere kommen sollte, unter der Stoßstange (Bumper) ist ein 30 cm dicker gummipuffer, diese Gesammte front ist Plaste noch weicher als die Stoßstange von eine Dacia Logan, den passiert da Nichts schlimmes. Eher wegen der Fahrzeugform fliegt der über der Karre und bleibt mit den Gebiss im Heckspoiler Hängen 


> Fehlen aber Nummernschilder...


haste gelesen was Ich im posting mit den Bildern Geschrieben habe?  wann die Bildern Gemacht wurden?


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2010)

Woher soll ich wissen, dass das weiches Gummi ist? Hätte ja Hartplastik sein können, wobei es dann wohl wirklich nicht zugelassen worden wäre.

Ich meinte auch eher, dass vorne kein Bereich für Nummernschilder erkennbar ist. Wie machste das bei den ganzen runden Flächen? Nummernschild biegen oder so schick einseitig wie bei Alpha remeo?

Ich würd mir allerdings sorgen machen bzgl. Geschwindigkeitsbrechern - kommt man da überhaupt rüber ohne sich schrammen zu holen?  Nach viel Bodenfreiheit sieht es ja nicht aus.


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

Ja. Ich hätte ja dort auch Metalspitzen Anbringen Können 
Die Bodenfreiheit ist wie bei jeden Pontiac Firebird Bj. 1990.
Da ist nichts Geändert und nichts Getunt.
Der Nummernschild vorne ist mitlerweile UNTEN Angebracht an der Unterkante der Spitze in 2 winkelträger Gebogen bei  90°.
Das einzige ausser die Optik was da nicht Original ist, sind die Felgen.
Der bodykit mit diesen Design existiert für den Pontiac nur einmalig. Möglicherweise Welt Weit. Wurde bei Pro Street Tuning in der Stadt BAIA MARE in Rumänien Hergestellt in Handanfertigung / Einzellanfertigung.
Zu Erst wurde das Fahrzeug Gezeichnet auf Papier und dann die Teile Hergestellt, Matritze aus Gußschaum, holz und Alu. 
Danach wurde es Gegossen und Gepresst. Alles Handanfertigung.
Nach der Fertigung wurde die gußmatritze Vernichtet so das keiner auf blöde Gedanken kommt diese wieder ein zu Setzen und weitere Bodykits zu pressen / her zu stellen. 
Die Gesammte arbeit inklusive lakierung mit übergang Airbrusch kostete irgendwo um die 800 EURO.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Bite? Machste Witze? mit diese zwei Weichen Bummispitzen was da an den Ecken sind, Silykon Weichgummi, noch weicher alls ein Radiergummi?
> Ich schmeiss mich weg!
> Wen mir da ein Fußgänger Unvermeindlich in die Quere kommen sollte, unter der Stoßstange (Bumper) ist ein 30 cm dicker gummipuffer, diese Gesammte front ist Plaste noch weicher als die Stoßstange von eine Dacia Logan, den passiert da Nichts schlimmes. Eher wegen der Fahrzeugform fliegt der über der Karre und bleibt mit den Gebiss im Heckspoiler Hängen haste gelesen was Ich im posting mit den Bildern Geschrieben habe?  wann die Bildern Gemacht wurden?



ja okay. 
hässlich isses aber trotzdem - alleine deswegen hätte es nicht zugelassen werden dürfen.


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

Ist Geschmacksache. einige finden es Hässlich, andere wiederum cool.
Ich mag auch keine Smarte klos auf räder wo ich beim pupsen den Airbag in der nase habe und genau so wenig irgendwelche tiefer / breiter / blöger golfbälle mit nehmaschinen motor und genau so wenig irgendwelche reiskoher mit taschenlampen batterien in koferraum wo auch noch das gaspedal hängen bleibt genau so wie sonstige koreanische fahrbare untersätze was ein CV haben wie ein Bierkasten im Anflug, trotzdem heckspoilern mit sich herum schlepen was eher auf ein airbus passen wurden. usw.   
Alles Geschmacksache


----------



## biohaufen (5. Februar 2010)

Mein Vater hat nen TT den alten 1.8T mit 180PS angegeben mit 226KM/h, fahren laut Tacho tut er aber 238KM/h war wohl nen Glückstag. Ich hab leider noch keinen Führerschein muss noch ein bissl warten.

Immer hin hat der TT Vollaustattung, war der mit den Schwarzen Satz unter dem Auspuff. Also einer mit der letzten. Gekauft 2003/2004. [Einer der letzen vor den Special Edition in Orange und Blau]


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, bergrunter mit rückenwind ist mehr drin. 
Außerdem sind die Tachos ungenau. Die zeigen immer etwas mehr an, als man tatsächlich fährt.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2010)

Die alten 1.8T lassen sich gut chippen, bzw mit großem Turbo sind da noch mehr PS drin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2010)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat nen TT den alten 1.8T mit 180PS angegeben mit 226KM/h, fahren laut Tacho tut er aber 238KM/h war wohl nen Glückstag. Ich hab leider noch keinen Führerschein muss noch ein bissl warten.



Mein TT mit 225 PS ist damals auf dem Tacho bis Anschlag gefahren und die Drehzahl stieg weiter  . Aber über die Klimaanlage konnte man sehen wie langsam man tatsächlich war.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat nen TT den alten 1.8T mit 180PS angegeben mit 226KM/h, fahren laut Tacho tut er aber 238KM/h war wohl nen Glückstag. Ich hab leider noch keinen Führerschein muss noch ein bissl warten.
> 
> Immer hin hat der TT Vollaustattung, war der mit den Schwarzen Satz unter dem Auspuff. Also einer mit der letzten. Gekauft 2003/2004. [Einer der letzen vor den Special Edition in Orange und Blau]





Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, bergrunter mit rückenwind ist mehr drin.
> Außerdem sind die Tachos ungenau. Die zeigen immer etwas mehr an, als man tatsächlich fährt.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein TT mit 225 PS ist damals auf dem Tacho bis Anschlag gefahren und die Drehzahl stieg weiter  . Aber über die Klimaanlage konnte man sehen wie langsam man tatsächlich war.



ja, der tt tacho ist geil...  ... mein oller quattro (war der kleine mit 180ps) ist locker auf der gerade 240 gelaufen... wers glaubt... 

trotzdem, die kiste war geil. war mein erstes richtig gutes und richtig schnelles auto (2001-3).


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2010)

Nur das der alte TT halt echt mal brutal hässlich ist. Wenn nicht das hässlichste Auto, was Audi je gebaut hat.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Februar 2010)

du hast da noch den wunderfeinen A2 vergessen.
der war wirklich hässlich


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2010)

Den A2 finde ich gar nicht mal so schlimm. Der alte TT ist mir einfach zu Rund..


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Februar 2010)

Ich schiele auch gerade ein wenig in Richtung Audi. Für das Geld, was ein anständiger 1er kostet, bekommt man ja durchaus schon einen A4 B6  (nicht so schön wie der B8, aber irgendwie noch besser als der pausbäckige B7), oder einen A3 8P.
die gefallen mir optisch auch ganz gut uns kosten doch etwas weniger.

Ein Golf V GTI wäre auch phätt, mit DSG und TSI.   
Aber da bin ich dann wieder bei 15.000 Eiern für Frontantrieb...


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

was willst du den in den wagen investieren?
könnte ja mal bei meinem händler anfragen...
(auch gerne per pm)


----------



## CeresPK (6. Februar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich schiele auch gerade ein wenig in Richtung Audi. Für das Geld, was ein anständiger 1er kostet, bekommt man ja durchaus schon einen A4 B6  (nicht so schön wie der B8, aber irgendwie noch besser als der pausbäckige B7), oder einen A3 8P.
> die gefallen mir optisch auch ganz gut uns kosten doch etwas weniger.
> 
> Ein Golf V GTI wäre auch phätt, mit DSG und TSI.
> Aber da bin ich dann wieder bei 15.000 Eiern für Frontantrieb...


die Pläne mit dem Impreza schon verworfen?
schade


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Februar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> die Pläne mit dem Impreza schon verworfen?
> schade


Verworfen nicht, aber es gibt die Nasenbär-Variante hier bei uns im Süden halt wie gesagt so gut wie garnicht, und nach Hamburg etc. hochfahren um einen Gebrauchtwagen anzuschauen, ist halt von München aus nicht gerade prickelnd. 

@Stormi: Hm, momentan wäre wohl ein Budget von ca 10k EUR in naher Zukunft machbar. Je länger ich warte (und arbeite), desto mehr natürlich. 

Allerdings saß ich die Woche mal in einem 1er, 120d oder was das war, im Rahmen eines Telematiktests, und so toll fand ich den nicht, Schaltung ging recht schwer, und das Material im Innenraum war recht hart, nicht so lederig knautschig wie beim 3er. Das Sportlenkrad (war das neue mit Alu an den Seiten) ist ja auch bockelhart.
Ich kann die Leute schon auch verstehen, die sagen, E81 und E87 seien überteuert im Hinblick auf Material und Verarbeitung. So viel grottiger ist der Golf V Innenraum z.B. auch nicht.


----------



## Michel1982 (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich fahre momentan einen *OPEL Astra TwinTop* 

Da das hier ja der Auto-Thread ist, gibts noch ein paar von mir virtuell (Photoshop) getunte Autos hinterher...


MfG,

Michel


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Februar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @Stormi: Hm, momentan wäre wohl ein Budget von ca 10k EUR in naher Zukunft machbar. Je länger ich warte (und arbeite), desto mehr natürlich.
> 
> Allerdings saß ich die Woche mal in einem 1er, 120d oder was das war, im Rahmen eines Telematiktests, und so toll fand ich den nicht, Schaltung ging recht schwer, und das Material im Innenraum war recht hart, nicht so lederig knautschig wie beim 3er. Das Sportlenkrad (war das neue mit Alu an den Seiten) ist ja auch bockelhart.
> Ich kann die Leute schon auch verstehen, die sagen, E81 und E87 seien überteuert im Hinblick auf Material und Verarbeitung. So viel grottiger ist der Golf V Innenraum z.B. auch nicht.



ja, im grunde stimmt das alles.
zwei sachen fallen mir dazu ein: das sportlenkrad ist mist - da muss das M her. und golf v bzw vi sind wirklich nicht schlechter von den materialien, einzig die optik unterscheidet, und die ist ja bekanntlich geschmacksache.


----------



## k-b (6. Februar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> die Pläne mit dem Impreza schon verworfen?
> schade


Ein Fanboy reicht!


----------



## CeresPK (6. Februar 2010)

OK seh ich ein


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne einen aus der Nachbarschaft, der seit Jahren ein Cabrio fährt, aber ich habe ihn nie offen fahren sehen.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Februar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, der tt tacho ist geil...  ... mein oller quattro (war der kleine mit 180ps) ist locker auf der gerade 240 gelaufen... wers glaubt...
> 
> trotzdem, die kiste war geil. war mein erstes richtig gutes und richtig schnelles auto (2001-3).



Deine Kennzeichen-Umrandung ist ja mal das geilste an dem Auto.  Datenschutz adieu.


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Deine Kennzeichen-Umrandung ist ja mal das geilste an dem Auto.  Datenschutz adieu.



ja, mit den jahren wird man sensibler was datenschutz angeht.


----------



## k-b (7. Februar 2010)

Wo kann man die sich denn machen lassen?


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2010)

uhh..... das war 2001 und so ne richtig gute quali war das auch nicht. keine ahnung wo die genau her waren. 
beschriftete kennzeichenverstärker bekommst du aber inzwischen recht häufig.


----------



## Mosed (7. Februar 2010)

Das kannst du eigentlich bei jedem/vielen Kennzeichenprägern machen lassen. Die verkaufen ja auch diese Platikhalter und bedrucken die auch auf Wunsch.


----------



## EinarN (7. Februar 2010)

Wen es nach mir ginge, könnten die, diese Lästigen blechdingen Abschafen und in der Stelle ein 10 x 5 cm aufkleber mit ein Barcode + integrierten GPS chip wo man dann per barcodescanner die Daten Auslesen kann und auch Standort ermitteln. Währe Sinvoller alls dauernd jede 2 jahre irgendwelche plakette kleben und bei jede ummeldung / Verkauf ein haufen geld für den Schrott ausgeben.
Das ding sollten die Anbringen bei der Erstzulassung auf lebenszeit oder ab werk.
Bei ummeldung oder Verkauf, die daten via PC / GPS sender Ändern, Verschlüsselt und ist gut. 
Wird Ersetzt nur im Falle eines umfahls wen die Stoßstange Abgerissen / beschädigt oder wie auch immer.
Das gleiche Spiel vorne so wie Hinten, Inklusive im Steuergerät so eine Art Blackbox wo nicht jeder Möchtegern Hinterhofschrauber zugang hat + ein barcode mit den mindestfahrzeugdaten per Lasserbranding im Chasis neben der Seriennummer eingetragen.
Das Zeug könnte man schon Ab werk anbringen was anschliesend bei der zulassungstelle nur programiert wird. Währe Billiger. 

Abgesehen davon, wir Benützen Mitlerweile Computern sogar um Caffe zu kohen, haben külschränke mit LCD Display u. Internet zugang und auch  Selbsteinparkende Fahrzeuge aber auf denen führen wir Sinlose Bleche Herum wie im Mittelalter. Coole Technic


----------



## Mosed (7. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre für ne LED-Anzeige. Dann kann man das Kennzeichen auch leicht ändern.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2010)

Und wie willst du bitte bei Fahrerflucht o.Ä. das Kennzeichen lesen? Hast du dann einen Richtscanner in der Tasche der sich auf Knopfdruck alle wichtigen Fahrzeugdaten merkt?

Das normale Kennzeichen mit zu nehmen oder mit zu verkaufen(je nach Bedarf) ist in anderen Ländern längst Sitte. Nur die Deutschen sind da etwas pingelig.


----------



## k-b (7. Februar 2010)

Darum gehts nicht, ich will einfach mein kb aufm Schild ham


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2010)

Google spuckt sowas aus  :
Kennzeichenhalter Modell Standard-Schwarz - Kennzeichenwerbung Autokennzeichenhalter Nummernschildhalter Kfz-Kennzeichen Kennzeichenhalterung Kennzeichenverstärker Nummernschildverstärker Autozubehör Kennzeichenrahmen


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Februar 2010)

Schade, dass ich immer noch kein Auto hab, sonst könnte ich mir da "Why so serious?" draufdrucken lassen auf so einen Halter!
Kommt im Verkehr bestimmt gut.


----------



## EinarN (7. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und wie willst du bitte bei Fahrerflucht o.Ä. das Kennzeichen lesen? Hast du dann einen Richtscanner in der Tasche der sich auf Knopfdruck alle wichtigen Fahrzeugdaten merkt?


Kommt es mir nur so Vor oder du bist mit der technic nicht Besonders Vertraut?

So eine Blackbox system zeichnet genau wie beim Flugzeug alles auf. 
Beim flugzeug sind es auch Gespräche. beim KFZ sind technische daten Ausreichend wie z.B. Ausgelöster Airbag, Kräftiges Bremsentrezten usw.
in Falle eines Fahrerfluchtes nach ein Umfahl mit der Heutigen Technic + das  codescanner mit CHIP System in verbindung mit eine BB, ist es ein leichtes spiel den zu krigen.
Mit den Normalen Bleche, bleibe ich in ein Abgelegene Gegend Steht und Schnappe mir zur sicherheit 2 Kenzeichen von ein anderes Auto was in eine Dunkle Ecke steht und bis da einer wach Wird bin ich über alle Berge.
diese Veraltete Bleche sind überhaupt kein Argument in vergleich mit der Technic was sich mitlerweile Reichlich Bewiesen hat.

Was du darstellen willst ist wie wen mit jemand weis machen will das ein Tonbandgerät aus den 70ern was da 2 spulen mit tonbändern so groß wie eine Autofelge Dreht, eine bessere qualität liefert alls eine CD


----------



## CeresPK (7. Februar 2010)

Fahrerflucht ist aber meistens, eigentlich nie, lange im Vorraus geplant.
Also bringt einen das dann auch nichts einfach nur nen anderes Kennzeichen zu montieren 

Über die Blackbox müsste man dann erstmal sämtliche Daten von Fahrzeugen aus der nahen Umgebung auswerten, welches Fahrzeug um eine gewisse Uhrzeit an dem und dem Ort gewesen ist.
Wenn man da dann niemanden findet muss man die Suche dann aber "etwas" ausdehnen.
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das Schnell geht, wenn man mal eben hunderttausende von Positionsdaten abgleichen muss .

bitte schreib auch mit ein paar mehr Satzzeichen.
Ich weiß ich bin manchmal schon echt schlimm.
Aber dein Text hat selbst mich was das lesen angeht auf eine harte Probe gestellt


----------



## Mosed (7. Februar 2010)

Dann brauchst du aber ein Stasi-System, dass ständig von allen PKW die Daten ausliest usw. Denn wenn du ein Unfall meldest mit Fahrerflucht, müssen ja alle PKW in Hundert Kilometer Umkreis überprüft werden. Außerdem kannst du einen Blechschaden so nicht erkennen - und wie willst du mehrer Unfälle zuordnen?
Dein Standort kann jederzeit bestimmt werden...

Datenschutz gäbe es bei dem System wirklich nicht mehr. Ich bin ja nicht so pingelig wie manch anderer, aber das mein Auto auf Verdacht ständig ausgelesen wird?


----------



## EinarN (7. Februar 2010)

Ich weis nicht warum Ihr so ein Fass auf macht mit den Gesammten Datenschutz Quatsch. Das Hat auch jede menge Vorteile. 
Wer nichts zu Verbrewgen hat muss sich auch nicht furchten.
mir währe es wurst egal ob mein auto 1 x oder 10.000 x pro minute ausgelesen wird sofern ich weis das ich korrekt bin.
Die lesen höchstens den standort aus und vergleichen rückwirkend den standort beim "Fahl x" und mit sicherheit nicht mein lebenslauf oder wie oft ich mir den Sch*** kraule beim fahren.

das hat auch jede menge Vorteile in Falle das mir was Passiert oder etwas in der Famillie.

Ich fahre z.B. nach Rumänien, mein handy accu ist leer oder ich verliere das handy und keiner kann mich Kontaktieren. zuhause passiert was, Ein umfahl, Brand, Todesfahl oder was auch immer. Andere Famillienmitglieder wollen mich Kontaktieren. Per GPS + Standord Ermittlung kann mich zur Jeder zeit eine Streiife in unmittelbarer nähe egal wo Anhalten / Finden.

Bei Rentner was Gegen der Spur, falsch auf der Autobahn einfahren könnte man per GPS Fernsteuerung die karre anhalten, Ermitteln und Eingreifen.

Anderer beispiel:
Du fährst auf eine Abgelegene Landschtrasse, dir wird kotzüberl, herzanfahl wie auch Immer. 
Handy ist irgendwo im handschuhfach, Kommste kaum drann. OK. Du schaffst den Notruf zu Wählen kannst aber jkein standort an zu geben weil du weist nicht wo du bist, kurz danach, schaltet sich das ding ab weil accu ler. Man kann dein handy nicht ermitteln aber die können dann dein auto ermitteln und dich auch ansonsten...............

Alls Fazit von meiner seite, mein leben u. meine sicherheit ist mir lieber alls das gesammte datenschutz gedussele.



> Dann brauchst du aber ein Stasi-System, dass ständig von allen PKW die Daten ausliest usw.


Quatsch.
Wen in den umfahl mit Fahrerflucht ein Toyota Prius Verwickelt ist oder ein VW golf werden im Radius diese Marken Eingescannt und n Dacia Sandero oder Logan und mit der heutigen Technic sollte das Überhaupt kein Problem sein.


----------



## Mosed (7. Februar 2010)

Mal abgesehen vom Datenschutz dürfte das System aber auch schweineteuer sein. GPS kann quasi kostenlos ausgelesen werden, für den Rest müsse das Mobilfunknetz herhalten. Da würd einiges an Datenübertragung zusammenkommen. Und es muss alles ausgewertet werden.

Wenn du ein GPS Sender im Auto haben willst, kanste ja einen einbauen. Gibt es zum nachrüsten, wird hauptsächlich für den Fall eines Diebstahls eingesetzt.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Februar 2010)

@ GPS-Schwachsinns-Diskussion:

Datenschutz komplett abschaffen, oder wie?
Nene, mein Freund, das passt schon so, wie es ist. Absolute und ständige Kontrolle über einen Sender wäre dann doch zu viel des Guten, ich will ja nicht, dass Vater Staat weiß, wo ich mich nachts so rumtreibe..


----------



## EinarN (7. Februar 2010)

@ Whoosaa

Den Vater Staat interesiert es mit sicherheit nicht was du nacht machst.
In England sind auch Regelrechte CCTV Cammera "Weihnachtsbäume" und das Gesammte land kann wunderbar damit Leben nur in Deutschland wird mit den Ganzen Datenschutz Gedussele so ein Fass auf gemacht wie wen alle  was zu verbergen haben Wurden obwohl sich fast jeder UNBEWUST wie ein Offenes buch im Internet Präsentiert.

Das Beginnt in den Forums und endet bei Facebook, erzählt aber was von auvaiaaaa..... der datenschutz wen es um seiner eigenen sicherheit geht 

Versuche mahl zur Abwechslung dein eigenen Name ( Name + vorname) in Google in der Suchleiste ein zu Geben und du wirst Staunen was da Alles zur gesicht kommt. Vorsicht aber das du danach nicht vom hocker Fählst.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo?
das ist nen viel zu großer Aufwand das alles zu bewerkstelligen.

Was ist wenn der Verunfallte keinen Plan von Autos hat und das Gegnerfahrzeug nur anhand des Kennzeichens erkennen könnte?
Dann musste man mit deinem tollen GPS System wirklich sämtliche Wagen aus der Umgebung überprüfen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (7. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema, Datenschutz muss ich mal als Gegenargument bringen, das es niemanden außer mich selber etwas angeht was ich gerade tue.

Wenn der Zugriff auf das System so beschränkt wäre das man nur im gegebenen Fall die Daten aus der Datenbank abrufen könne, könnte ich damit vielleicht leben.

Notrufknöpfe in Autos gibt es übrigens (der Citroen C5 meiner Mom hat solch einen, und der Wagen ist jetzt schon über 5 Jahre alt).

Von mir aus könnten die ab Werk da eine eindeutige Nummer vorne auf die Stoßstange machen. (Wie die MAC-Adresse bei einer Netzwerkkarte) natürlich ist sowas manipulierbar, aber was ist denn wirklich sicher?!
Zu dieser Nummer kann das Melderegister dann die Daten in ihrer tollen Datenbank speichern, die dann gegebenenfalls vom Polizisten (die ja auch irgendwann ihre tollen Digitalfunkgeräte kriegen  ) abgerufen werden können.

So sieht in groben Umrissen meine Meinung dazu aus.

Gruß,
Las_Bushus


----------



## EinarN (7. Februar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Was ist wenn der Verunfallte keinen Plan von Autos hat und das Gegnerfahrzeug nur anhand des Kennzeichens erkennen könnte?.


der könnte auch genau so gut ein analphabet sein was die buchstaben am kenzeichen nicht lesen kann. was dann ? Genau so gut hat er beim Umfahl seine Sekraft verloren . was nun?

@ Las_Bushus

bei mein szenario ging ich davon aus das nur gewisse behörden die standort u . kfz daten auslesen können und nicht jeder dorftrottel was sich en barcode scanner von conrad kauft.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Februar 2010)

ich glaube jetzt übertreibst du aber xD


----------



## EinarN (7. Februar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ich glaube jetzt übertreibst du aber xD


ne. Warum?
Es gibt genug was bei umfälle die Sehkraft verlieren oder häftiger Gedächnisverlust. Abgesehen davon, nicht überall ist Deutschland.
mach mahl urlaub in EU Länder wie Ungarn, Rumänien, Bulgarien wo noch voll ist mit dörfer wo menschen in Lähmhäuser leben und nicht mahl strom haben wie inmittelalter, weder lesen noch screiben können mit den schafen den bundesstrassen tnlang laufen, umfahlzeugen sind und nichts berichten können weil sie noch dümmer sind alls die schafe was sie führen.
Sogar in Deutschland istdi dunkelzifer der Analphabeten recht hoch (wurde bereitz mehrfach in den medien Berichtet)
Mal sehen was du dann machst mit deine Blech Kenzeichen was die oder der Anwesende nicht lesen kann.


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. Februar 2010)

Opel Blitz TLF Bj. 74 seit Montag endlich zugelassen. 3/4 Jahr lang jetzt von Grund auf restauriert für nichmal 100€ bei Mobile aus Spaß gekauft... Auf den Wert wenn die letzten Kleinigkeiten gemacht sind bin ich mal gespannt, in Deutschland sind nichtmal 5 Stück von denen unterwegs .

Nächste Projekt steht schon bereit ein Oldsmobile Delta 88. Das Oldsmobile aus Werner - Gekotzt wird Später ist ja sicherlich bekannt... so ein ähnliches 

Ansonsten kommt mir im Laufe des Jahres wohl noch nen A3 bzw. wenn ich nen guten/günstigen find S3 ins Haus.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> @ Whoosaa
> 
> Den Vater Staat interesiert es mit sicherheit nicht was du nacht machst.
> In England sind auch Regelrechte CCTV Cammera "Weihnachtsbäume" und das Gesammte land kann wunderbar damit Leben nur in Deutschland wird mit den Ganzen Datenschutz Gedussele so ein Fass auf gemacht wie wen alle  was zu verbergen haben Wurden obwohl sich fast jeder UNBEWUST wie ein Offenes buch im Internet Präsentiert.
> ...



Aha, klar, zuerst wird der Zugriff halt nur unter bestimmten Gesichtspunkten gestattet. Mit der Zeit wird sich auch diese Vorgabe lockern, da kannst du sicher sein.
Und ja, wenn ich meinen Namen hier eingebe, kommt wahrscheinlich eine Menge Mist raus - warum sollte man es dann aber durch solche überflüssigen Systeme noch weitertreiben?

Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn du dich über so fantastische Ideen austauschen willst, kann ich dir dieses Ufo-Forum empfehlen, da sind Leute, die über mindestens genauso spannende Themen diskutieren.


----------



## k-b (7. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Sogar in Deutschland istdi dunkelzifer der Analphabeten recht hoch (wurde bereitz mehrfach in den medien Berichtet)


Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Problem, was man nicht unterschätzen darf.

Ich würde sagen, wir beenden die Diskussion. Genauso uneinsichtig wie du bist, genauso fehlen dir die Argumente. Und das gehört auch nicht unbedingt hier in den Thread, wo jeder eigentlich nur zeigen soll was er fährt.

Alles weitere zu dem Thema gibt Punkte .


----------



## CeresPK (7. Februar 2010)

Hmm NAchtaufnahmen wollen mir nicht so recht gelingen 
muss mich in der nächsten Woche nochmal öfters Nachts zum Norma begeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaspar (7. Februar 2010)

trotzdem schon sehr schön...


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Februar 2010)

Ach, von dem Auto gelingen sowieso keine Aufnahmen..


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Februar 2010)

N Kumpel von mir hat nen Nissan Micra K11, und ein komisches Gaspedal.
Ich bin mal gefahren, und das Gaspedal hat ungefähr doppelt so viel Widerstand wie das Kupplungspedal. Das heißt, man muss mit dem Fuß richtig pervers stark drücken, damit das Auto überhaupt losfährt
Nun ist meine Frage, kann man das irgendwie beheben als Laie?
Oder kann da bloß die Werkstatt iwas machen, oder kann man da gar nichts verändern?


----------



## Kaspar (7. Februar 2010)

probiersmal mit schmierfett an dem gelenk vom pedal  wenn du weißt was ich meine ...

EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Februar 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach, von dem Auto gelingen sowieso keine Aufnahmen..



hups.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Februar 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> probiersmal mit schmier fett an dem gelenk vom pedal  wenn du weißt was ich meine ...


Ok.
Micra | [K11] Gaspedal lässt sich nur schwer durchdrücken | Nissanboard

Hab auch das gerade gefunden.
Werden wir mal ausprobieren....


----------



## ole88 (8. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoYT_0dEVU4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoYT_0dEVU4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

ganz andres thema, heut morgen hab ich mal denn mtm tt mit denn zwei motoren und denn mtm R8 gesehn, waren beide auf nem anhänger, also der tt sieht ja scho echt krass aus, allein scho die idee das zu machen ist zwar schon alt aber im tt des hat scho was, und der rote r8 is ja scho nice.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2010)

In so einem TT ist ja noch richtig Platz. Der "Twini Cooper S" dagegen war ein echtes Stück Ingenieurkunst(wurde der Legende nach aber aufgegeben da John Cooper fast in so einem Monster gestorben wäre).


----------



## Cop (9. Februar 2010)

meinkleiner, der macht im Sommer richtig Funn, und das bei nur 5-6Liter verbrauch !


----------



## Kaspar (9. Februar 2010)

ach gottchen süß 

naja aber mit dem verbrauch ist nicht schlecht das auto was ich bekommen werde hat das nach ca. 50 km weg 
Naja wird das alte auto meiner Mum Opel Omega A 2.0i (Kombi) der verbraucht in der stadt zwichen 10 und 12 Litern.
Aber ist Geil weil er Heckantrieb hat


----------



## roadgecko (9. Februar 2010)

Perkele schrieb:


> Opel Blitz TLF Bj. 74 seit Montag endlich zugelassen. 3/4 Jahr lang jetzt von Grund auf restauriert für nichmal 100€ bei Mobile aus Spaß gekauft... Auf den Wert wenn die letzten Kleinigkeiten gemacht sind bin ich mal gespannt, in Deutschland sind nichtmal 5 Stück von denen unterwegs .
> 
> Nächste Projekt steht schon bereit ein Oldsmobile Delta 88. Das Oldsmobile aus Werner - Gekotzt wird Später ist ja sicherlich bekannt... so ein ähnliches
> 
> Ansonsten kommt mir im Laufe des Jahres wohl noch nen A3 bzw. wenn ich nen guten/günstigen find S3 ins Haus.



Unser Nachbar hat auch nen Opel Blitz aber ich weiß nicht ob der zugelassen ist. Der hat minimum 20 Oldtimer


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Februar 2010)

Is ja auch en schönes Auto . Wo wirs grad von Verbrauch haben... mit 20 Litern ist der Opel ganzschön durstig :s


----------



## Kaspar (9. Februar 2010)

deiner jetz also der blitz ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Februar 2010)

Achso ja sry hätte ich vll. dazu schreiben sollen


----------



## Mosed (9. Februar 2010)

Super.^^

Vermutlich ist der Benzinfilter im Eimer/voll. Stoßweises "Beschleunigen", Aussetzer, Motor aus im Stand. ^^


----------



## 1821984 (9. Februar 2010)

Zündkerzen / kabel ist auch gern dabei!!! Aber vorsicht bei defekten Kabeln, dass kann gut in die knochen gehen


----------



## CeresPK (9. Februar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> meinkleiner, der macht im Sommer richtig Funn, und das bei nur 5-6Liter verbrauch !


so einen hatte mein Vater auch mal  

bis ihm die Vorfahrt genommen wurde 

Aber ich fand das Ding geil.
im Sommer immer schön das elektrische Verdeck nach belieben in alle möglichen Stellungen gebracht 
sehr sehr geil das Ding
nur die Türdichtungen machten immer wieder Probleme


----------



## Mosed (9. Februar 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Zündkerzen / kabel ist auch gern dabei!!! Aber vorsicht bei defekten Kabeln, dass kann gut in die knochen gehen



Die Zündkabel, -Kerzen und Verteilerkappe habe ich vor gut 2 Jahren getauscht. Mal sehen, morgen neuen Filter einbauen. Vielleicht läuft er dann wieder.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> so einen hatte mein Vater auch mal
> 
> bis ihm die Vorfahrt genommen wurde


Muss am Wagen liegen. 
So hat meine Mum ihren damals auch verloren(und ich mir nen gestauchten Nacken eingefangen -.-).


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Muss am Wagen liegen.
> So hat meine Mum ihren damals auch verloren(und ich mir nen gestauchten Nacken eingefangen -.-).


Das Ding  ist halt leicht zu übersehen im Straßenbild, wenn das Dach offen ist, sieht der 121 aus wie ein öffentlicher Designer-Mülleimer.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2010)

Wurde dann durch ein Rosa Metallic Golf Cabrio ersetzt, das war definitiv nicht zu übersehen .


----------



## k-b (9. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn eigentlich besser für den Rücken?
Die gepolsterten Leder-Massage-Sessel von nem 7er oder die straffen Sportsitze von nem Porsch?


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

bestimmt die sportsitze vom porsche dafür ist aber das fahrwerk vom porsche ganz und gar nicht gut für den rücken


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Februar 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich besser für den Rücken?
> Die gepolsterten Leder-Massage-Sessel von nem 7er oder die straffen Sportsitze von nem Porsch?


Die Komfortsitze im 7er kann man aufpumpen, die haben diverse Zonen, und auch die Seitenwände am Becken kann man straffer pumpen. wenn man möchte,drückt einem der sitz dann schon den rücken gerade (oder krumm). 

Wobei ich die Kombination aus Sportfahrwerk, Sportsitzen und Niederquerschnittsreifen bei längere Fahrten nicht wirklich komfortabel finde, da spürt man jede Unebenheit fast ungedämpft.


----------



## Klutten (10. Februar 2010)

Die Komfortsitze sind in jedem Fall der Knaller. Schultern anstellen und Seitenteile zusammenfahren ...und schon passen die Dinger wie angegossen. Wie ein Sportsitz quasi, nur viel bequemer.


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

[SPAM]achso klutten wenn du die 7er sitze mal testen willst auf der nobloros in der luft schleuse hast du die chance einfach den roten knopf drücken und schon steht da nen sitz für dich zum testen[/SPAM]

ne denke schon das der 7er die gesunder form des sitzen ist aber die des porsches ist die geilere
und seit poschre cayene oder wie der geschrieben wird idt das harte fahren auch vorbei...


----------



## Freeak (10. Februar 2010)

Das Optimum ist noch immer ein Busfahrersitz, nur leider passen die aufgrund der Schönen auf und Abbewegungen nicht in nen normnalen PKW.

Aber wer einmal auf so nem Teil gessen hat will nix mehr anderes an seinen Allerwertesten lassen. Glaubt mir.


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

kenn die sitze sind ja auch im lkw und lkw dorfte ich schon mal fahren zwar nur kurz auf firmen hof aber hat gereicht die sitze sind einfachnurgeil


----------



## roadgecko (10. Februar 2010)

Nach knapp einer Woche Theorie üben und 3 Theorie Stunden habe ich heute im "Test Prüfungsbogen" 5 Fehlerpunkte gehabt (Davor 7) und Mittwoch die 1. Fahrstunde


----------



## Kaspar (10. Februar 2010)

na dann viel spaß und immer langsam fahren und bei gelb bremsen nicht wie papa gas geben


----------



## Menthe (10. Februar 2010)

Hatte heute meine 6te Theoriestunde. Und demnächst wahrscheinlich meine 1te Fahrstunde.


----------



## Chris (11. Februar 2010)

mein treues japanisches gefährt hat gestern tüv bekommen,das ganze ohne mängel
mitsubishi carisma 1,8 gdi...bj98


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Februar 2010)

hui... gerade einen satz bbs ck felgen in 8x18 et35 geschossen... für 8 scheinchen.


----------



## roadgecko (11. Februar 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß und immer langsam fahren und bei gelb bremsen nicht wie papa gas geben



Du meinst eher wie mein Bruder (mit dem fahr ich öfters) 

Das lustige ist ja das meine Mutter den Fahrlehrer schon seit über 30 Jahre aus der Jugend kennt


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. Februar 2010)

So  Bin heute mehrere Autos gefahren! E-Klasse W211: rückwärtsfahren ist ne qual man sieht hinten raus nix und das beim T-Modell!
C-Klasse W203 selbiges wie bei der E-Klasse! Ebenfalls T-Modell! 
SLK W170: Darin hab ich mich engepfärcht gefühlt wie inem Käfig!

Smart ForFour: Scheiss Kupplung vom fahren her ok!
Smart ForTwo: Sehr einfach das kleine ding!


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Februar 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hui... gerade einen satz bbs ck felgen in 8x18 et35 geschossen... für 8 scheinchen.


Neue? Was kosten die normalerweise?

BBS sind schon nice. OZ hat ja mittlerweile jeder. 

Ich hab gestern beim Heimstapfen durch den Schnee einen geparkten E90 gesehen, der hatte irgendwelche wohl günstigeren Felgen drauf, die sahen aber recht BBS-like aus. Eigentlich garnicht übel für den Winter.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Februar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> OZ hat ja mittlerweile jeder.


Sogar mein Fahrschulauto hatte welche
400 € das Stück sind völlig übertrieben, vor allem wenn ich daran denk, wie leicht es doch passieren kann, dass ein Fahrschüler gegen einen Bordstein fährt. Aber mein Fahrlehrer hat es geschafft, dass kein Kratzer reinkam....
bis er das Auto einen Tag verliehen hat Es war nach dem Tag sofort ein Kratzer drin


----------



## Kaspar (13. Februar 2010)

das natürlich blöd...

aber ich habe stahlfelgen aufn fahrschul auto und die drehen sich auch


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Februar 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Neue? Was kosten die normalerweise?
> 
> BBS sind schon nice. OZ hat ja mittlerweile jeder.
> 
> Ich hab gestern beim Heimstapfen durch den Schnee einen geparkten E90 gesehen, der hatte irgendwelche wohl günstigeren Felgen drauf, die sahen aber recht BBS-like aus. Eigentlich garnicht übel für den Winter.



etwa das doppelte.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (13. Februar 2010)

Besitze eine eine Aprilia SR für die Straße und einen Yamaha Aerox so zum Spaß. Mit viel Tuningzeugs drinne. Auslistung wird hier ehh vielen nichts sagen 
Mein 3DS nachbau meines Rennrollers. Habe gerade kein gutes foto vom original, ist außerdem zerlegt.
http://s5b.directupload.net/file/d/2069/qkpflyo5_jpg.htm


----------



## Mosed (19. Februar 2010)

So, morgen ist ne 600km Fahrt angesagt. Sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben, außer zuviel Spritumsatz.


----------



## Freeak (19. Februar 2010)

Hui 600Km wo soll es den hingehen?


----------



## Mosed (19. Februar 2010)

Heilbronn. Ich ziehe um...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2010)

Is doch net viel mein Vater fährt jede nacht das doppelte!


----------



## Kaspar (19. Februar 2010)

ist dein vater BKF ?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2010)

Jep !


----------



## Freeak (19. Februar 2010)

Ja wenn man BKF ist ist das natürlich nix, aber für nen Umzug 600Km empfinde ich schon als Reacht Heavy.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an was man so alles mitschleppt!


----------



## roadgecko (20. Februar 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Is doch net viel mein Vater fährt jede nacht das doppelte!



Mh mein Bro ist schon vom Ruhrgebiet aus bis nach Süd Frankreich gefahren (100km vor Barcelona xD).


----------



## k-b (20. Februar 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Heilbronn. Ich ziehe um...


Wer will denn bitte nach Heilbronn?  Ich zieh da nächste Woche weg 

Heilbronn is wie ein Bauernkaff, nur halt wie ein riesig großes.. 


600km sind eigentlich kein Problem.
Bin au schon an einem Tag von Heilbronn nach Berlin und zurück. Was etwa 2 x 600km sind. Eine Fahrt hat man in 5 Stunden durch, wenn man nicht jede halbe Stunde ne Pippipause machen muss


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

Wegen Arbeit denk ich mal


----------



## BlackCalive (11. März 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Heilbronn. Ich ziehe um...



Du mußt umbedingt mal nach Zuffenhausen ins Porschemuseum fahren!

Und die Autobahn dort hin ist von dir aus Geil^^


----------



## Kaspar (11. März 2010)

Ist das echt so gut wie es sein soll ?

habe schon viel von gehört nur sind das von Magdeburg aus nen paar mehr kilometer und die sollten sich lohnen.

achso hier gleich mal werbung.
PCGH Opelfahrer


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2010)

Joa, das Porsche-Museum ist schon nice, haben einige seltene Exemplare da rumstehen.
Was mich gestört hat, ist die Tatsache, dass sie kaum aktuelle Autos dort stehen haben - ihnen ist nämlich anscheinend der Platz ausgegangen. 
Kaum zu glauben, es ist aber so - die aktuellen Modelle wirken irgendwie zusammengequetscht, und bei meinem Besuch -mehrere Wochen, wenn nicht sogar Monate nach Veröffentlichung des Panamera - hatten sie kein einziges Exemplar davon da stehen. Hat mich enttäuscht.
Gesamteindruck war aber gut. Ach ja, und der Shop ist unverschämt teuer.


----------



## CeresPK (17. März 2010)

So hier nun mein Autochen mit den neuen Sommerschlappen 

leider hatte ich mein Stativ vergessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaspar (18. März 2010)

super schöne bilder und das auto ist auch einfach nur HAMMER


----------



## Stormbringer (18. März 2010)

sieht aus der perspektive ein wenig wie ein chevrolet matiz aus.


----------



## darksplinter (18. März 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> sieht aus der perspektive ein wenig wie ein chevrolet matiz aus.



WTF!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. März 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> sieht aus der perspektive ein wenig wie ein chevrolet matiz aus.



Was immer du nimmst, nimm weniger.


----------



## CeresPK (18. März 2010)

er meint wohl eher diesen hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



loool
da gibts ja nur nen ganz kleinen Unterschied bei den beiden Autos


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Vielleicht ja ein Facelift.


----------



## CeresPK (18. März 2010)

ohh sorry wenn das schlecht verständlich war.
Ich meinte mit beiden Autos, mein Auto und den Matiz
und es war eher ironisch gemeint 

mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (18. März 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> da gibts ja nur nen ganz kleinen Unterschied bei den beiden Autos



Der Daewoo/Chevi fährt sich ein ganz klein wenig besser?  

Ich mach nur Spaß....oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2010)

Der Chevy sieht nicht so asiatisch aus.


----------



## over-clocker (18. März 2010)

Hab n Audi a4 2.4 Quattro  (99)
und ne kawasaki KLR 600 (86)

Ps: hatte auch n prima 5 ^^ mann waren das zeiten 
(80 ccm athena)
(15 mm Vergaser und stutzen )
(proma Auspuff )

hehe ich habs 3 jahre geschafft ohne gefasst zu werden ...puhhh


----------



## BamBuchi (19. März 2010)

Ceres weiß meine Meinung dazu, gä schnucki ( Skype )


----------



## Stormbringer (19. März 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> er meint wohl eher diesen hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau den.   
btw: heute gibts sommerschuhe für meinen kleinen diesel.


----------



## Kaspar (19. März 2010)

welche größe hat er denn ?

145 / 65 / R12 ?


----------



## CeresPK (19. März 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> genau den.
> btw: heute gibts sommerschuhe für meinen kleinen diesel.


meine Sommerschuhe sind seit vorgestern drauf  (wie auf den Fotos unschwer zu erkennen ist)
und ich muss sagen ich bin von den Bitchstone RE050A bisher nicht entäuscht wurden 
lassen sich echt geil fahren


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> meine Sommerschuhe sind seit vorgestern drauf  (wie auf den Fotos unschwer zu erkennen ist)


Wie soll man auf dem Bild denn Reifen erkennen? Man sieht ja kaum die Felge vor lauter Schwarz.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. März 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> meine Sommerschuhe sind seit vorgestern drauf  (wie auf den Fotos unschwer zu erkennen ist)
> und ich muss sagen ich bin von den Bitchstone RE050A bisher nicht entäuscht wurden
> lassen sich echt geil fahren



ich bin soooo froh das meine re050a runtergefahren sind. für mich eher einer meiner schlechteren reifen bisher.
jetzt unterwegs auf pzero... mal schauen was der taugt.


----------



## CeresPK (21. März 2010)

Ich muss dazu sagen ich fahr sie gerade mit Drücken die ich eigenständig niemals drauf gemacht hätte 

2,6 VA und 2,4 HA
als ich sie mal mit 2,4 und 2,3 getestet habe wars auch eher ein unschönes fahren.
hätt ich selbst nicht gedacht das so nen bisschen Druck schon so viel ausmacht


----------



## Whoosaa (21. März 2010)

Übers Wochenende in Lech/Zürs gewesen, und dort und während der Anfahrt (hauptsächlich A81) so einige Leckerbissen gesehen. 

599 GTB Fiorano oder California (A81), roter 458 Italia  (A81), weißer R8 (Friedrichshafen), ML 63 AMG (Lech), M6 (Zürs), RS6 (Lech), und dann noch alltägliche () Sachen wie S5, S6, RS4, Panameras zum umfallen (scheint der neue Trend-Sportwagen zu sein), GL's, usw omfg omfg usf.


----------



## Witcher (27. März 2010)

so whoosaa hier mal die infos. Isn dunkelblauer Polo GT baujahr 91,mit Sportlenkrad, Alufelgen,  CD Radio, 45 PS. Scheckheftgepflegt. (Nachweisbare 58000km)


----------



## k-b (27. März 2010)

20 Jahre alt und nur 58000km? Krass. Meiner ist halb so alt und hat das fünffache drauf


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> so whoosaa hier mal die infos. Isn dunkelblauer Polo GT baujahr 91,mit Sportlenkrad, Alufelgen,  CD Radio, 45 PS. Scheckheftgepflegt. (Nachweisbare 58000km)



45 PS? Gran Turismo?
Du scheinst dich gerne selbst zu geiseln  .


----------



## Witcher (27. März 2010)

es ist nur die innenausstattung vom GT der rest ist polo 86c, war ein renterwagen


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> war ein renterwagen



Dachte ich mir schon bei der Motorleistung  .


----------



## Genzemann (27. März 2010)

Gerade fahre ich noch einen kleinen Peugeot aber freue mich schon auf Mai - dann gibts nen neuen 3er Cabrio


----------



## Stormbringer (27. März 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 45 PS? Gran Turismo?



das ist freilich ein wiederspruch in sich selbst.


----------



## Witcher (27. März 2010)

wie ich schon sagte an sich ist es ein *Polo 86c* nur die Innenausstattung wie sitze und mittelkonsole sind vom GT


----------



## Adrenalize (27. März 2010)

Der GT hatte aber aber auch nur 75 PS oder? 115 dann beim G40.
Ist halt Gran Tourismo für arme, dafür war der Polo seinerzeit auch günstig.
Heute kostet der Polo mit 1.2 TSI Motor ja schon 17.000 oder mehr.


----------



## Witcher (27. März 2010)

nicht mal der kleinste GT hatt sogar nur 55 PS der größere hatte dann 75 PS


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. März 2010)

Das robusteste Auto dass ich kenne ist unser Fiat Ulysse Baujahr 98! Der läuft gut! Ich glaube ich hatte schonmal irgendwo was darüber geschrieben!  

Ich werd den wahrscheinlich im November als mein erstes Auto übernehmen und dann stück für stück neu Aufbauen!


----------



## k-b (27. März 2010)

Wieso neu aufbauen? Ist er denn kaputt?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. März 2010)

Ne nur 12 Jahre alt und dadurch hat er eben viele Gebrauchspuren! Ich nenns auch Generalüberholen!

Edit: Bin Azubi zum KFZ-Mechatroniker mit Schwerpunkt Fahrzeugkomunikationstechnik! Von Daher mach ich alles bis auf Karoserie und Lack selbst!


----------



## KvD (29. März 2010)

meins mit mir drauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. März 2010)

KvD schrieb:


> meins mit mir drauf



Dein Auto? Vermutlich falscher Thread  .


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2010)

Der Fred hier ist für beides(wurde sogar mit einem Moped eröffnet).
Mangels genügend Motorradfahrern und der Tatsache dass hier schon lange nicht mehr nur über eigene Fahrzeuge geredet wird kam halt irgendwann mal die Titeländerung.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. März 2010)

mofas raus aus dem auto-thread.


----------



## CeresPK (30. März 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Fred hier ist für beides(wurde sogar mit einem Moped eröffnet).
> Mangels genügend Motorradfahrern und der Tatsache dass hier schon lange nicht mehr nur über eigene Fahrzeuge geredet wird kam halt irgendwann mal die Titeländerung.


war das hier nicht eigentlich ursprünglich mal nen Bilderthread


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mofas raus aus dem auto-thread.



Das was er gepostet hat, ist kein Mofa


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Ein Roller?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2010)

Sowas in der Art, nur mit nem extra breiten Lenkbügel bzw eigentlich schon nur Stange.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Und nicht Verkehrssicher, ich sehe vorne keine Lampen.


----------



## riedochs (30. März 2010)

Licht ist doch für Weicheier


----------



## Adrenalize (30. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das was er gepostet hat, ist kein Mofa


Ich glaube Moped ist die Bezeichnung für alles unter 1000ccm und 290 Spitze. Zumindest laut meiner bikenden Verwandschaft. 

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob und wenn ja was für ein Auto ich mir kaufen soll.
Der Mini Cooper S ist schon herrlich unvernünftig und klingt rotzfrech, allerdings langt die Kohle höchstens für das alte Modell bis Ende 2006. Muss mich mal schlau machen ab wann genau 2004 das Getrag-Getriebe verbaut wurde, das davor soll ja nicht so standfest sein.
Der neuere Motor wäre mir lieber, aber der kostet gebraucht noch recht viel.

Alternativen fallen mir nicht wirklich ein, außer halt ein braves Auto a la Audi A4, BMW E46 oder E87 oder einem Japaner. Civic Type-R ist ja evtl. auch lustig, aber halt recht selten, oder ein Toyota Avensis?

Oder doch ein Cabrio wie 206cc, MX-5 etc.?
die Tatsache, dass ich im Grunde kein privates Auto brauche, macht die Entscheidungsfindung nicht einfacher.


----------



## CeresPK (30. März 2010)

Uch jetzt schon bei Mini angekommen 

so nen Integra Type R wäre was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kauf dir so einen und du bist mein Held 

Edith sagt:
Avensis? meinst du so einen der für dich Gas gibt 
ne zu bieder.

206CC zu franzosisch *schnellwegrenn*

MX5  da kommen wir doch schon wieder ins Land der aufgehenden Sonne 
ist gekauft.

Ich bin ja eher für kleine Marken von denen man nicht an jeder Straßenecke ne Karre sieht.

Saab wäre geil. 
Im Supra-Forum verkauft auch gerade einer seinen MKIV non-Turbo für 4000VB
der hat aber irgend ne Macke mitm Motor!?


----------



## Adrenalize (31. März 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Uch jetzt schon bei Mini angekommen


Ich war neulich mal Beifahrer in einem Testfahrzeug, Cooper S Cabrio. Da macht sogar Stop and go in der Stadt Spaß mit so einem quirligen kleinen Auto. 

Und der Auspuff sprotzelt und pufft rotzfrech daher, sowas schönes kenne ich sonst nur von den Oldtimern meines Vaters. Damals, als die Fahrzeuge noch Weber-Vergaser und Sportauspüffe ohne KAT hatten. 


> so nen Integra Type R wäre was feines
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Integra gibts halt seit den 90ern keine EU-Version mehr, oder? Der Civic ist schon nett, der aktuelle halt etwas sehr spacig, aber der vorgänger nicht übel, wenn auch Van-artig.
Mein Honda-Favorit wäre ja der alte CRX von damals aus den 90ern, aber da gibts nur total verbastelte Exemplare mit Ofenrohren hinten raus. 

Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, obs bis 12.000 EUR eine freche Alternative zum Mini gibt, aber bisher hab ich nichts gefunden. viele Autos haben zwar mehr als 120 PS, sind dann aber meist auch größere und schwerere Schüsseln.
Vom Fahrgefühl her kommt bei Autos, in denen ich schon drinsaß bisher nur der 335d mit M-Paket dran, ist aber härter und die sitze sind unbequemer (bzw. ich bin zu dick). Aber der ist natürlich auch viel zu teuer.
Im Kleinwagensegment gibts halt auch wenig Sportmodelle mit 170PS und mehr.  

Cabrio finde ich auch spaßig, aber der Winz-Kofferaum ist halt nervig. So 2-3 Kästen Getränke sollten schon reinpassen, das schafft ja selbst ein Polo.
Wobei ich mir da beim Mini auch nicht sicher bin...


----------



## CeresPK (31. März 2010)

ohh das weiß ich gerade nicht.
Ein Kumpel von nem Kumpel (quasi nen Kumpelskumpel  )
hat einen Integra TypeR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solch einer hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich ja eventuell mal am Samstag Bilder von machen, da ist nämlich für mich das erste Subaru-Treffen dieses Jahr 
und da kommt der Kumpelskumpel auch mit.

auf jeden Fall sehr sehr lecker das Ding, besonders in weiß 

da würde ich vlt sogar Subaru für fre... - Nein ich geh nicht fremd


----------



## Kaspar (31. März 2010)

Naja komm so schwer ist das doch nicht.

200Ps und Rechtsgelenkt ?
Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht

Oder 200 PS und Linksgelenkt ?
Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht

Na Gut 145 PS und das Extrem Krank eingepackt ?
Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht

Das beste zum Schluss 300 PS schlicht verpackt und dazu noch fast bezahlbar .
Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## CeresPK (31. März 2010)

loool

"sehr gut erhaltener Eclipse" 

der 2.  200SX sieht noch am Vertrauenswürdigsten, aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fragt mich nicht wieso


----------



## Olstyle (31. März 2010)

Alternative zum Minic Cooper S vor 06?
Ein original Cooper (Cabrio) pre 00  (sowas).

Ein kleiner Roadster mit einigermaßenem Kofferraum(zwei Tennistasche oder 2-3 Kisten Wasser passen) wäre mein jetziger:
Der Ford StreetKa.
Hat zwar nur 100PS, wiegt aber nicht all zu viel und ist so übersetzt dass man die fehlenden Pferde erst auf der Bahn wirklich bemerkt.


----------



## Adrenalize (31. März 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> Naja komm so schwer ist das doch nicht.
> 
> 200Ps und Rechtsgelenkt ?
> Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht
> ...


Beide zu alte Reiskocher mit langweiligem Innenraum. Da sieht ja jeder Mazda 323F um Welten besser aus (der ältere mit der Coupe-Form)


> Na Gut 145 PS und das Extrem Krank eingepackt ?
> Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht


Sorry, ich bin nicht Vin Diesel und kann keinen Tokiodrift. Ich such ein Auto und keine neongelbe Badeente. 


> Das beste zum Schluss 300 PS schlicht verpackt und dazu noch fast bezahlbar .
> Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht


Ist das Bügelbrett auf dem Kofferraum Serie? Ich sehe, unsere Definitionen von schlicht divergieren ganz schön...

Ich glaube der einzige Japaner mit Tuningkit, der mir gefallen würde, wäre der Celica mit Veilside Kit. Und natürlich der RX-7 veilside. 

Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe 



> Olstyle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alternative zum Minic Cooper S vor 06?
> ...


----------



## Kaspar (31. März 2010)

naja sind alles keine vernünftigen autos aber muss es denn immer vernünftig sein ?


----------



## Adrenalize (31. März 2010)

Kaspar schrieb:


> naja sind alles keine vernünftigen autos aber muss es denn immer vernünftig sein ?


Nein, wie schon gesagt, der Cooper S ist ja auch alles andere als vernünftig. nur sollte es schon ein Auto sein, dass mir zusagt, und keines, wo ich den Fahrer auslachen würde, wenn er damit an mir vorbeifährt.


----------



## Kaspar (31. März 2010)

naja wenn ich meinen besten kumpel nicht kennen würde und er fuhre an mir vorbei würde ich auch denke was das fürn freak aber so ist es i.O.

PS: auch sein auto ist alles andere als vernünftig. Opel Corsa B mit 2l 16V Turbo geladen und ca. 180 PS


----------



## CeresPK (31. März 2010)

nen Corsa mit 2l Motor?



aber für nen 2L Turbo sind die 180PS recht wenig xD


----------



## Kaspar (31. März 2010)

ja naja ist auch noch im aufbau der hat den auch noch nicht lange drin glaube 3 wochen jetzt und kostet ja alles geld


----------



## Olstyle (31. März 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist schon lieb der alte Cooper, aber mir zu unsicher und zu "englisch" verarbeitet. Technisch ist das Ding ja auf dem 80er Jahre-Stand weitergebaut worden bis zum Ende, oder?
> Wenn Mini, dann nur der von meinem indirekten Arbeitgeber, sprich BMW.


Unserem Portugiesen(Moke, hatte ich hier auch mal Bilder von drin) von 86 geht es abgesehen von einem spinnenden Blinker eigentlich ganz gut wenn man bedenkt dass der Vorbesitzer ihn rund 10 Jahre lang einfach nur gefahren hat ohne irgendwas dran zu machen(noch nicht ein mal putzen). Wenn die Technik simpel genug ist kann sie halt noch so englisch sein.
Wenigstens einen Kat haben die neueren Modelle aber  .


> Ja der streetKA. Eigentlich mochte ich den Ka nie, aber der Streetka sieht optisch nicht ganz so schlimm aus, wenngleich der Innenraum etwas trostlos wirkt. Dafür geht er recht günstig her, BJ 2004 mit 50t km für 5000 EUR ist keine üble verhandlungsbasis. Die 95PS sind halt etwas mager, ich schätze mit einem MX-5 146PS für etwas mehr Kohle kann man Kreise um den Ford drehen...


Einfach mal Probefahren. Mir macht das Fahrwerk einfach so viel Laune dass ich nicht gewillt wäre ihn gegen unseren 330D ein zu tauschen.

In der Elegance Version machen zumindest Sitze und Türen auch was her. Das Amaturenbrett ist halt abgesehen vom Lederlenkrad 1:1 Original-Ka.

Der MX5 ist natürlich der Klassiker in dem Segment, fiel bei mir aber nach einmaligem öffnen des Kofferaums genau so durch wie der Smart Roadster.

Als "Freakvariante" könnte man noch einen Puma-Umbau(die 1,7l Maschine mit 125PS passt wohl fast perfekt in den Streety) machen, dann ist man preislich aber wohl "etwas" über einem MX-5.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. März 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich war neulich mal Beifahrer in einem Testfahrzeug, Cooper S Cabrio. Da macht sogar Stop and go in der Stadt Spaß mit so einem quirligen kleinen Auto.
> 
> Und der Auspuff sprotzelt und pufft rotzfrech daher, sowas schönes kenne ich sonst nur von den Oldtimern meines Vaters. Damals, als die Fahrzeuge noch Weber-Vergaser und Sportauspüffe ohne KAT hatten.
> 
> ...



pro MCS. 
btw: in den normalen mcs gehen drei kästen rein. ins cabrio sicher nicht.
der mcs ist durch seine umlegbare rückbank auch urlaubstauglich für zwei personen.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhqNt_tESmI

So sieht es also aus, wenn man sich zwar einen Porsche leisten, ihn aber nicht fahren kann.
Dann schleicht man über die Nordschleife und wird vom Mini überholt.  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Eqi9YhlTcg

Mini JCW vs M3 E46
Immerhin, der Mini bleibt dran, obwohl der M3-Fahrer ordentlich draufdrückt.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWshhjTzj1c

Mini Cooper S im Stadtverkehr. Ab und zu hört man den furzenden Auspuff.


Wenn ich mir solche Videos anschaue, komme ich schon irgendwie zur Überzeugung, dass es da wenig Alternativen zum Mini gibt, was den Fun angeht.
Die meisten Autos mit ähnlicher Motorisierung sind einfach ne Ecke größer und schwerer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

Dafür kostet der "Fun" aber auch eine Stange Knete und ob mir das Wert ist, weiß ich nicht, eher weniger.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür kostet der "Fun" aber auch eine Stange Knete und ob mir das Wert ist, weiß ich nicht, eher weniger.


Wenn man sich so etwas leistet, muss man halt auf andere teure Hobbies verzichten, z.b. Frauen, Zigaretten oder Alkohol. Dann geht das schon. 

Aber gebraucht finde ich den Cooper S jetzt gar nicht mal so teuer im Vergleich zum normalen Cooper. Und ein BMW 116i kostet ja auch ordentlich, bietet innen auch nicht übermäßig Platz und ist im direkten Vergleich untermotorisiert. Lediglich beim Kofferraumvolumen läge er vorn, und vermutlich beim Verbrauch.
Spaßautos kosten halt, ein Polo GTI Cup oder Golf GTI, Focus ST, etc. sind ja auch nicht günstig, bieten aber auch nicht dieses GoKart-Feeling.


----------



## CeresPK (2. April 2010)

hmm

das Die Porsches so "langsam" unterwegs gewesen sind hat aber nichts mit nicht fahren können zu tun.
Jedenfalls nicht zwangsläufig


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

Das war Opa Knack, der mit seinem sequentiellen Getriebe nicht zurecht kam und deshalb nur im 2. Gang fuhr.


----------



## Zoon (2. April 2010)

Wenn ich mir solche Videos anschaue, komme ich schon irgendwie zur Überzeugung, dass es da wenig Alternativen zum Mini gibt, was den Fun angeht.
Die meisten Autos mit ähnlicher Motorisierung sind einfach ne Ecke größer und schwerer. [/QUOTE]

Ja der alte JCW ist irgendwie cool, der singende Kompressor passt einfach herrlich zu der kleinen Krachbüchse.

Wobei bester Fronttriebler derzeit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fQi0y6pPR_M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fQi0y6pPR_M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Von Raeder Motorsport fahrwerksmäßig aufgerüstet eine 7.59 auf der Nordschleife ... und das mit Serienleistung eine Motorausbaustufe kommt noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

Beim Ford fehlt irgendwie das Pop Off Ventil. 
Da ist dringend ein Upgrade fällig.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Ford fehlt irgendwie das Pop Off Ventil.
> Da ist dringend ein Upgrade fällig.



Der RS leitet den Sound in den Innenraum, indem der vorm Auspuff etwas Klang "abgreift". Armseelig sowas. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

Im Innenraum will ich meine Ruhe haben, aber Opa Knack vom Fahrrad runterzischen ist super.


----------



## CeresPK (2. April 2010)

Quanti das heißt Blow-off Ventil


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> die Tatsache, dass ich im Grunde kein privates Auto brauche, macht die Entscheidungsfindung nicht einfacher.


Doch, machts!
Mazda MX-5 -> ein Auto, ohne Dach, das eigentlich keinen Sinn macht, aber spaßig zu fahren ist (bzw sein soll) und natürlich der allseits bekannte und unvermeidbare Hinterradantrieb, AFAIR mit LSD.

PS: die Automatikvariante ist 'gewöhnungsbedürftig', das Getriebe ist IMO 'etwas' lang.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Quanti das heißt Blow-off Ventil


Nein, das heißt Schubumluftventil, wir sind hier ja schließlich in Deutschland!


Kaspar schrieb:


> Naja komm so schwer ist das doch nicht.
> 
> 200Ps und Rechtsgelenkt ?
> Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht
> ...


Alle nur als Hobby Fahrzeuge zu gebrauchen, der 200SX mag zwar brauchbar sein, allerdings ist der Motor nicht ganz ohne, da Turbogeladen, auch wenn der SR20DET einer der besseren Turbogeladenen Motor gehört, würd ich davon absehen.

Die Eclipse ist eher 'ne verweichlichte hübsch auschauende Limo für Amis, zumindest die D20 die ich fuhr hat mich äußerst enttäuscht...
Da war der Avensis schon sportlicher...

Der S14 (200SX) fährt sich aber ganz gut und der Innenraum ist im RL auch besser als er ausschaut, bin selbst mal einen gefahren, fand ihn recht gut.
Vorallen findet man die oft mit Standheizung.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. April 2010)

Der Focus RS ist einfach mal ein Traumgeschoss auf 4 Rädern! Wenn man bedenkt, dass man einem 911 so richtig ärgern kann und das alles für unter 40 Mille!

Wenn ich nur irgendwie das Gels hätte, würde schon löngst einer in meiner Garage stehen! 

MFG


----------



## CeresPK (2. April 2010)

Ich finde den RS jetzt nicht soo toll.
wenn ich mir überlege das der einfach nur nen, per Steuergerät (und damit wahrscheinlich über den Ladedruck), Leistungsgesteigerten ST Motopr beherbergt.
Ob das so Standfest ist weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Andererseits sind die EJ25T Motoren von SUBARU auch nicht so Standfest wie die EJ20T Motoren 
und sollen auch nicht so schon gehen (trotz 20PS mehr oO)


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Der Focus RS ist einfach mal ein Traumgeschoss auf 4 Rädern! Wenn man bedenkt, dass man einem 911 so richtig ärgern kann und das alles für unter 40 Mille!



Dieser Serientestverlierer kann sich schon nicht mit seinen Klassen-"Kameraden" anlegen, geschweige denn mit einem echten Sportwagen. Wenn du mit einem RS einen 11er ärgern willst muss der schon einen massiven Motorschaden haben oder du meinst ihm ins Auto reinfahren. Alles andere ist eher unmöglich.

Hier mal ein Link zu einer der vielen Niederlagen des RS:
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/R/Scirocco_R_vs_Rest_8v8.jpg


----------



## Adrenalize (2. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> hmm
> das Die Porsches so "langsam" unterwegs gewesen sind hat aber nichts mit nicht fahren können zu tun.
> Jedenfalls nicht zwangsläufig


Du meinst sie waren auf ner langsamen Runde zum Warmfahren/abkühlen? 
Oft ist es halt auch so, dass Besitzer von teuren Sportwagen vorsichtiger fahren, weil die Fahrzeuge eben sehr teuer sind und der Grenzbereich meist recht dünn ist. Da möchte man ungern was kaputtmachen.
Aber man könnte ja denken, dass so ein Porschefahrer sich mal ein ein wenig gehen lässt und gegenhält, wenn der Mini ankommt. die waren einfach zu diszipliniert - oder eben zu ängstlich. 



> Ja der alte JCW ist irgendwie cool, der singende Kompressor passt einfach herrlich zu der kleinen Krachbüchse.


Für mich käme zum Kauf auch eher der alte in Betracht. Allerdings der Cooper S, nicht der JCW. Hab ihn in Natura noch nicht aus der Nähe gehört, den Kompressor. Der Turbolader beim neuen Motor ist ja recht unauffällig, klingt für meien Ohren wie ein Saugmotor. das Auspuffspratzeln ist bei den 04-06er Modellen aber angeblich besser als beim neuen. 



> Von Raeder Motorsport fahrwerksmäßig aufgerüstet eine 7.59 auf der Nordschleife ... und das mit Serienleistung eine Motorausbaustufe kommt noch


Nicht übel. Nen Focus ST könnte ich mir auch schon halbwegs leisten, oder vielleicht gerade noch so den alten RS. Beim neuen gefällt mir nur leider das komische Heck nicht und beim alten mag ich den Innenraum irgendwie nicht.
Der Fiesta ST wäre da eher mein Fall, innen und außen.
Der Kult-Faktor mit Retro-Optik wie beim Mini fehlt halt. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Der RS leitet den Sound in den Innenraum, indem der vorm Auspuff etwas Klang "abgreift". Armseelig sowas. ^^


Ja, da gibt es bei mehreren Herstellern immer wieder Ansätze. Das Problem, insbesondere bei gehobeneren Modellen ist halt, dass die Masse ein leises, unaufdringliches Auto möchte. Dann gibts noch ein Spitzenmodell für die Enthusiasten, und das klingt dann zu harmlos wegen der serienmäßigen Dämmung. Und ein "Klangrohr" bringt halt dann gezielt den Motorsound, während Windgeräusche etc. weiter gedämmt werden.
Früher waren die Autos halt generell klapperiger, da klangen 200km/h auf der Autobahn deutlich wilder und es kam einem auch schneller vor.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, machts!
> Mazda MX-5 -> ein Auto, ohne Dach, das eigentlich keinen Sinn macht, aber spaßig zu fahren ist (bzw sein soll) und natürlich der allseits bekannte und unvermeidbare Hinterradantrieb, AFAIR mit LSD.


Der 1.9er hat glaub ich das Torsen SD. Wobei ich den MX-5 jetzt nicht als "Rennsemmel" sehe sondern mehr als Roadster zum Cruisen, nach Vorbild der britischen Roadster. Mit Go-Kart-Feeling und blubberndem Auspuffsound ist da nicht viel.
Toyota MR-2, BMW Z4 oder Porsche Boxster wären da die aufregenderen aber teureren Roadster-Alternativen. Aber Cabrios haben immer so wenig Kofferraum, die taugen mehr als Zweitwagen...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link zu einer der vielen Niederlagen des RS:
> http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/R/Scirocco_R_vs_Rest_8v8.jpg


Immerhin noch vor dem Mazda. 
Aber irgendwas stimmt bei dem Test nicht. Gut, ob Scirocco oder 130i kann man streiten (zumindest so lange, bis man den 6-Zylinder im Vergleich zum VAG-Motor hört), aber der Seat auf Platz 2?! Also bitte...
Der Mensch, der den BMW getestet hat, konnte offenbar weder schalten noch geradeaus fahren (wenn das Heck mit DSC unruhig ist, fährt er Schlangenlinien).


----------



## CeresPK (2. April 2010)

@ Adrenalize

genau das meine ich 
Obwohl ich einen GT2 (996) Fahrer kenne der nicht gerade zimperlich mit der Kiste umspringt 
aber der kann auch fahren 

da issa http://vimeo.com/5700365

@ IT-Passion

hmm das Fazit finde ich jetzt nicht so vernichtend.
der RS scheint ja von den ganzen Dingern am meisten Druck zu machen.
Und Ich muss sagen.
Der RS und der MPS sind die beiden Autos die mir in dem Vergleich am sympatischsten sind xD.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> @ IT-Passion
> 
> hmm das Fazit finde ich jetzt nicht so vernichtend.
> der RS scheint ja von den ganzen Dingern am meisten Druck zu machen.
> ...



Der MPS hat eigentlich in allen Vergleichen neben dem Ford den letzten Platz auf Dauer gebucht weil er eigentlich gar nichts ordentlich kann (ausser Sprit verheizen).
Und der RS liest sich und ist schlecht:
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/R/Scirocco_R_vs_Rest_5v8.jpg

Man beachte die schlechteste Beschleunigung, trotz größter Motorleistung, die durchschnittlichen Bremsen, den zweit höchsten Testverbrauch (nur der Mazda kann es noch schlechter), der langsamste im Slalom, dafür aber die höchsten Fixkosten. Ganz großes Kino  .
Bei der Mehrleistung und dem Verbrauch hätte man die besten Werte erwarten dürfen aber leider ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. So sehen Loser aus  .

Wenn schlecht sein eine Sympathie fördernde Eigenschaft ist, dann machen es wohl die Hersteller verkehrt welche es wissen wie man ein zeitgemässes Auto baut.


----------



## CeresPK (3. April 2010)

Ich hab nur gesagt das mir in diesem Vergleichstest die beiden am sympathischsten sind, nicht das ich so mir freiwillig kaufen/antun würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Für mich käme zum Kauf auch eher der alte in Betracht. Allerdings der Cooper S, nicht der JCW. Hab ihn in Natura noch nicht aus der Nähe gehört, den Kompressor. Der Turbolader beim neuen Motor ist ja recht unauffällig, klingt für meien Ohren wie ein Saugmotor. das Auspuffspratzeln ist bei den 04-06er Modellen aber angeblich besser als beim neuen.



hmm... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. der kompressor-mcs ist träge und schluckt übermässig sprit. der turbo geht deutlich besser und ist sprittechnisch durchaus erträglich. ist in allen belangen der bessere motor.

---

zu den anderen wagen:
- der MPS ist ne gurke, innen und aussen. der sieht aus wie ne rentnerschleuder.
- der focus st... nuja, optik okay, innen pfui. zum motor kann ich nix sagen. dieselbe kategorie wie opel. 
- den rocco finde ich nicht wirklich hübsch, und leider hat er das falsche cockpit bekommen. 

zum verlinkten test: nuja... das testergebnis war sowieso schon vorm lesen schon klar.  fazit: der vw gewinnt weil er das sportlichste auto ist. ist er nicht das sportlichste auto, dann gewinnt er wegen dem besten platzangebot unter den sportlichen wagen.


----------



## riedochs (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> den rocco finde ich nicht wirklich hübsch


 Zumindest der R


----------



## CeresPK (3. April 2010)

was meint ihr eigentlich mit dem "Auspuffspratzeln"

das Ding hat aber kein ALS?  (Jedenfalls wäre das nicht gerade Vorteilhaft für ein Alltagsautochen, damit hatt man aber kein Turboloch mehr  )


So hört sich ALS bei nem EVO an
also dieses blubbern beim runtertouren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3vJi2X_glM


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> zum verlinkten test: nuja... das testergebnis war sowieso schon vorm lesen schon klar.  fazit: der vw gewinnt weil er das sportlichste auto ist. ist er nicht das sportlichste auto, dann gewinnt er wegen dem besten platzangebot unter den sportlichen wagen.



Dieser Test ist relativ repräsentativ, denn danach folgten vergleichabre Tests in der AB, AZ und SA. Jeweils mit ähnlicher Plazierung. Was besonders in der SA interessant ist, da ich persönlich den Scirocco eher als Allrounder denn als Sportler sehe.
Im verlinkten Test aus der AMS hat der Scirocco sogar noch ein Handycap, denn es wird nach dem Maßstab der Kompaktklasse verglichen (Thema Platzangebot) und da hat der Scirocco natürlich derbe Nachteile im Vergleich zu den Anderen .

Für den Fall das der Gedanke aufkommt ein deutsches Auto muss einen deutschen Test gewinnen, Magazine aus allen europäischen Ländern bestätigen diese Reihenfolge. Da muss dann schon eine riesige Verschwörung dahinter stecken, so vom Kaliber: "Unterirdische Menschenfabriken ... aber nur echt mit 52 Zähnen"  .


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

ich hab mir gerade die finger wundgeschrieben und alles wieder gelöscht. 
itp kennt meine meinung - und ich gebe zu ich werde sowieso nie ein freund von vw.  ich fahr lieber bimmer.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hmm... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. der kompressor-mcs ist träge und schluckt übermässig sprit. der turbo geht deutlich besser und ist sprittechnisch durchaus erträglich. ist in allen belangen der bessere motor.


Stand zumindest so in einem Mini-Forum, dass der 05-ß6er etwas lauter spratzelt als der R56. Aber ich denke auch da kann man nachhelfen, anderer ESD dran oder gleich den kompletten JCW-Auspuff.
Wenn man es denn darauf anlegt. 
Der Rest bezgl. des Motors stimmt natürlich, leider ist der R56 halt noch eine ganze Ecke teurer, weil der ja erst ab 11/06 verkauft wurde iirc. 



> zum verlinkten test: nuja... das testergebnis war sowieso schon vorm lesen schon klar.  fazit: der vw gewinnt weil er das sportlichste auto ist. ist er nicht das sportlichste auto, dann gewinnt er wegen dem besten platzangebot unter den sportlichen wagen.


Ich sach nur: Leon vorm 130i. 
Klar, mit genug Realitätsverlust kommt so ein gedopter, rundgelutschter "Minivan" schon besser weg als unser Bajuwarencoupe.
Mann muss nur das richtige Zeug rauchen!  



CeresPK schrieb:


> was meint ihr eigentlich mit dem "Auspuffspratzeln"
> 
> das Ding hat aber kein ALS?  (Jedenfalls wäre das nicht gerade Vorteilhaft für ein Alltagsautochen, damit hatt man aber kein Turboloch mehr  )


Nein, kein ALS, um Gottes willen. Feuer aus dem Endrohr eines Kleinwagens... 
Der Cooper S und JCW hat von der Motorsteuerung her winzige Fehlzündungen, anscheinend durch das kontrollierte Einspritzen kleinster Mengen Benzin nach dem Zündvorgang. So wird es zumindest gemunkelt. Wenn man vom Gas geht kommt es dadurch zu einem dezenten spratzeln.

Hier hört man es ganz gut am Anfang:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45BWuVVsDFk

Das ALS beim EVO knallt eher, als das es blubbert.
Ist halt eine Kombination aus Motor und Auspuff und gibt es nur beim Cooper S und JCW. Spielerei von BMW.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> itp kennt meine meinung - und ich gebe zu ich werde sowieso nie ein freund von vw.  *ich fahr lieber bimmer*.


Danke, dass du meinen Arbeitsplatz sicherst!


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> itp kennt meine meinung - und ich gebe zu ich werde sowieso nie ein freund von vw.  ich fahr lieber bimmer.



Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielen würde, wäre VW für mich mehr als egal. Aber solange *GUTE* Fahrzeuge von BMW im Bereich 50k+ liegen, muss ich da leider derzeit passen  .



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich sach nur: Leon vorm 130i.
> Klar, mit genug Realitätsverlust kommt so ein gedopter, rundgelutschter "Minivan" schon besser weg als unser Bajuwarencoupe.
> Mann muss nur das richtige Zeug rauchen!



Die testeten nicht das schicke 1er Coupé sondern den potthässlichen 1er als Fünftürer. Im übrigen würde ich bevor ich sowas posten würde erstmal beide Fahrzeuge unvoreingenommen probe fahren, andernfalls ist es mehr als offensichtlich wer da unter Realitätsverlust leidet, sorry.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die testeten nicht das schicke 1er Coupé sondern den potthässlichen 1er als Fünftürer. Im übrigen würde ich bevor ich sowas posten würde erstmal beide Fahrzeuge unvoreingenommen probe fahren, andernfalls ist es mehr als offensichtlich wer da unter Realitätsverlust leidet, sorry.


Also mir gefällt der 5-Türer um Längen besser als der aktuelle Leon. Optik ist halt Geschmacksache. Aber zumindest von außen gefallen mir da die meisten Skodas besser. und natürlich VW selber, die Optik von Golf VI und Scirocco gefällt ja durchaus.

Meine Reihenfolge wäre halt Scirocco - BMW - Seat für den Test, wenn man das Gesamtpaket betrachtet. Preis hin oder her, aber der 1er aht auch den besseren Wiederverkaufswert als der Spanier.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt der 5-Türer um Längen besser als der aktuelle Leon. Optik ist halt Geschmacksache. Aber zumindest von außen gefallen mir da die meisten Skodas besser. und natürlich VW selber, die Optik von Golf VI und Scirocco gefällt ja durchaus.



Der Leon ist für mich auch eine Ausgeburt der Hässlichkeit. Aber objektiv betrachtet besiegte er bislang in jedem Vergleich den 1er. Da der 1er zuviele Probleme mit seiner Hinterachse und dem veralteten Motor hat.

Ich denke mal wenn der neue 1er kommt (ohne Hängebauchschwein Optik) und mit dem neuen 2 Liter Turbo mit angeblich 245 PS, dann sieht die Sache natürlich wieder anders aus. Aber so wie der 1er derzeit da steht darf man ihn eigentlich nur des "Images" wegens kaufen, bei messbaren Kriterien sieht es tendenziell eher schlecht aus. Siehe AB dort landete er souverän auf dem 4. Platz hinter Golf R, Leon und einem weiteren (habs vergessen ). Aber es ist ja nicht mehr lang hin bis das Elend ein Ende hat, ist ja nur noch ein Jahr....


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

ITP, du bist schon ein echter knaller.

es gibt mehrere faktoren die für den einser sprechen:
- antriebskonzept (von problemen mit der hinterachse ist mir nichts, aber auch gar nichts, bekannt)
- optik (zugegeben geschmackssache)
- motor (und ja, gerade der motor, entweder als r6 oder r6 registerbiturbo).

btw: hängebauschwein (1er) oder fettarsch (rocco) - das darf jeder selbst entscheiden. 

ich finds geil das du immer die autoblöd zitierst... der schlimmste vag-fanclub überhaupt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> es gibt mehrere faktoren die für den einser sprechen:
> - antriebskonzept (von problemen mit der hinterachse ist mir nichts, aber auch gar nichts, bekannt)



Dann soltest du definitiv mehr lesen  .
Siehe das Debakel des Z4 35is (gleiche Achse).

Hier noch die "Lobeshymne" auf die verkorkste Hinterachse des Einser:
http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/R/Scirocco_R_vs_Rest_7v8.jpg



Stormbringer schrieb:


> - optik (zugegeben geschmackssache)



Das stimmt aber der Einser in der Turnschuh Version macht einem das Leben nicht gerade schöner.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> - motor (und ja, gerade der motor, entweder als r6 oder r6 registerbiturbo).



Der R6 Sauger ist kurz vor dem Aussterben (siehe aktuelle AMS). Und einen Registerturbo Benziner hat BMW bis zum heutigen Tag noch nie im Angebot gehabt. Für das Coupé bzw. das Cabrio gibt es nur den Auslaufmotor N54. Das ist ein Bi-Turbo der ordentlich trinkfest ist. In aktuelleren BMW Modellen bekommt man den N55, dass ist ein absolutes Sahnestück. Aber wie gesagt, dass hat mit dem Einser leider gar nichts zu tun.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich finds geil das du immer die autoblöd zitierst... der schlimmste vag-fanclub überhaupt.



Die AB erwähne ich eigentlich immer nur am Rande, meine Lieblingszeitung ist die AMS. Aber der Neutralität zu liebe habe ich halt die drei Großen (AB, AMS, AZ) im Abo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Quanti das heißt Blow-off Ventil


 
Ich kenne das als Pop Off Ventil.
Weil ich sowas in meinem Astra drinne habe.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der R6 Sauger ist kurz vor dem Aussterben (siehe aktuelle AMS). Und einen Registerturbo Benziner hat BMW bis zum heutigen Tag noch nie im Angebot gehabt. Für das Coupé bzw. das Cabrio gibt es nur den Auslaufmotor N54. Das ist ein Bi-Turbo der ordentlich trinkfest ist. In aktuelleren BMW Modellen bekommt man den N55, dass ist ein absolutes Sahnestück. Aber wie gesagt, dass hat mit dem Einser leider gar nichts zu tun.


Stormi bezog sich sicher auf den Registerturbo-Diesel, den er ja selber auch fährt. Beim F20 wird aber vermutlich Registeraufladung auch beim Benziner kommen, seit BMW die Liebe zu den Ladern wiederentdeckt hat.
Aber immerhin wird in deinem Test sowohl klanglich als auch vom Verbrauch her der R6 gelobt. Auch wenn er nicht taufrisch ist, schluckte er ja sogar etwas weniger im Mix als der TFSI, wenn ich die von dir gezeigte Tabelle noch richtig im Kopf habe.
Ist halt auch wieder Geschmacksache, aber ein R6 ist halt doch aufregender als ein R4, und in der Golfklasse schon etwas besonders meiner Meinung nach.
Der TFSI ist seinerseits natürlich ein toller R4, wundert mich eigentlich, dass der BMW im Test da verbrauchsmäßig rankam.

Das  Problem bei den Tests ist halt, dass sie objektiv sein sollen, der Autokäufer es aber nicht ist. In der Bäckerei wägt man ja auch nicht objektiv ab, welcher Kuchen jetzt am alltagstauglichsten ist oder das beste PLV hat, man kauft den, der einem am besten gefällt und schmeckt. 
Ähnlich sehe ich das auch bei Autos, erst kommt der persönliche Geschmack, und dann erst interessiert, wer genau jetzt 1L/100km weniger verbraucht oder 10L mehr Kofferaumvolumen hat.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

ITP, dir ist schon klar das du den n55 auch im einser bekommst?

und nochmal, die hinterachse macht real life keine probleme, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
das in deinem "zettel" beschriebene verhalten geht imho auf das serienfahrwerk zurück, das ist für sportliches fahren nicht wirklich geeignet.

das mit dem register hab ich freilich aus der dieselwelt herbeigewünscht. 

ob der r6-sauger wirklich ausstirbt müssen wir noch abwarten - offizielles gibts dazu noch nicht; zumindest habe ich noch nix gelesen.

persönlich würde ich im kommenden einser gerne einen noch kräftigeren diesel als den 23d sehen - leider wird das wohl nix werden. macht aber nix, gibt ja kaum etwas vergleichbares.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ITP, dir ist schon klar das du den n55 auch im einser bekommst?



War mir nicht klar, ich bin dummerweise davon ausgegangen das jetzt auf den letzten Drücker nicht mehr der Motor getauscht wird. Mein Fehler.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> und nochmal, die hinterachse macht real life keine probleme, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
> das in deinem "zettel" beschriebene verhalten geht imho auf das serienfahrwerk zurück, das ist für sportliches fahren nicht wirklich geeignet.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, denn bein dem angesprochene Z4 handelt es sich um den 35is, der hat serienmässig das Sportfahrwerk verbaut.
Ansonsten ist der Punkt auf den ich hinaus wollte, dass die klassichen Vorurteile Standardantrieb ist das Mass der Dinge und alles andere taugt nichts, denkbarst falsch sind. Da teilweise exakt das Gegenteil herauskommt.

Die Achse macht dann "Probleme" wenn man eben in den Bereich kommt wo eine ordentliche Achse Vorteile bringen könnte. Beim 50 km/h geradeaus fahren fliegt er natürlich nicht gleich ab.
Erklärt aber zum Teil auch warum die neue Konstruktion weniger eine Evolution als eine Revolution ist, denn das neue 1er/ 3er Fahrwerk ist annähernd das Gleiche wie im neuen 5er (hoher Aluanteil).

Und auch der 1er wurde z.B. in der AB mit Sportpaket (Fahrwerk, Niveau, Bereifung) getestet um sich dann traditionell die Niederlage vom Golf & Co abzuholen.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ob der r6-sauger wirklich ausstirbt müssen wir noch abwarten - offizielles gibts dazu noch nicht; zumindest habe ich noch nix gelesen.



Ist natürlich noch spekulativ. Aber ergibt als ganzes Betrachtet auch Sinn. Denn wenn die 4 Zylinder Turbos bis rund 250 PS gehen und die 6 Zylinder Turbos bei etwa 300 PS beginnen wird es schwer sein noch brauchbare Verkaufsargumente für den Sauger zu finden.
Inoffzielles dazu findet man in der gesamten Fachpresse.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

innofizielles hab ich einiges gelesen. 

...und schon wieder die autobild und natürlich ist der gewinner golf & co. ich bin nicht überrascht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> innofizielles hab ich einiges gelesen.



Wenn du dir die inoffiziellen Infos von mehrerern Quellen holst, dir dann mal die Vergangenheit anschaust, wirst du feststellen das die Tendenzen grundsätzlich richtig sind und die Details zu etwa 50 bis 90%.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ...und schon wieder die autobild und natürlich ist der gewinner golf & co. ich bin nicht überrascht.



Wenn es dir ein Trost ist, in der AB, AMS, AZ, SA und vielen weiteren Vergleichen landete der 1er stets im hinteren bis mittleren Bereich. Die Bestplazierung in diesem Jahr war ein 2. Platz (wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege).

Ist im übrigen auch mal interessant sich anzuschauen wie es Magazine aus anderen Ländern sehen, kommt nämlich das Gleiche bei raus.

Egal wie man sich auch dreht und wendet, Fakten bleiben Fakten. Wenn man auf die Position im Markt wert legt, kauft man eben die Gewinner und wenn der Autokauf vollkommen jenseits der Fakten stattfindet, ist es einem wohl ohenhin egal. Andernfalls würde niemand einen MPS oder Focus RS kaufen, da sie eigentlich immer verlieren.

Ich persönlich handhabe es so, dass ich erstmal schaue was mir gefällt und wenn mein persönlicher Eindruck von den Medien bestättigt wird, dann weiß ich das ich nicht vollkommen auf dem Holzweg bin.


----------



## 1821984 (3. April 2010)

MPS zu S3? Tut mir leid aber für nen 10ner weniger kaufe ich mir lieber nen MPS. Der sieht meiner Meinung nicht nur besser aus sondern hat auch das bessere Preis/Leistung-Verhälnis. Nur weil der S3 vier Ringe hat, rechtfertigt das nicht den Preis.
Ein Focus RS ist wahrlich geschmackssache aber auch da gibt es Leute, die ihn schön finden.

Nochmal zum MPS: Im Vergleich wüste ich nicht, wo der mal richtig schlecht abgeschnitten hat. Leistung genauso wie im S3. Sperrdif. usw. Klar ein paar abstriche muss man machen aber das sind mir auch 10.000€ wert muss ich sagen.

Deine Meinung liest sich in etwa so: Alle sagen der ist gut und schön und toll usw. also stimme ich dem zu und alles andere ist egal. Ich kaufe auch nur das, was immer halbwegs gut abgeschnitten hat. Für mich würde es ne ganz klare Rolle spielen, wenn ein fast gleiches Auto 10.000€ mehr kostet. da kann ich den günstigen nehmen und mach den noch ein bischen schick (für 10.000€ geht da einiges) und dann ist der günstige doch besser, weil er ein höhenverstellbares Fahrwerk hat usw. Wahrscheinlich hat er dann auch noch mehr leistung.

Aber es geht immer ums geld. Wenn ich mir autos um 50t€ anschaue, ist klar, dass ich wohl nicht zum MPS oder GTI gehe. Aber ich bin auch stark der Meinung, dass ein 50T€ Auto nicht mehr zum Massenmarkt gehört.

Ist fats so, als wenn man sich fragt: Soll ich mir nen Intel I7 920 oder nen 750 holen. Großer Preisunterschied aber die Technischen Sachen sind so fein, dass man sie im alltag kaum merkt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> MPS zu S3? Tut mir leid aber für nen 10ner weniger kaufe ich mir lieber nen MPS. Der sieht meiner Meinung nicht nur besser aus sondern hat auch das bessere Preis/Leistung-Verhälnis. Nur weil der S3 vier Ringe hat, rechtfertigt das nicht den Preis.



Ganz ehrlich, bevor ich mir so eine Luftpumpe wie den MPS kaufe, dann verzichte ich lieber auf ein paar PS und auf 3 bis 5 Liter Mehrverbrauch und kaufe mir irgendein Auto im Bereich von 200 PS. Dann habe ich unter dem Strich das bessere Geschäft gemacht.
Aber diese halbherzigen Sachen wie sie zum Beispiel auch der Renault Megane Sport darstellt sind relativ unbefriedigend.

Auch wenn meine Meinung nicht wirklch populär sein mag aber der Begriff Preis-/ Leistungverhältniss bedeutet für mich: "Es ist Schrott aber wenigstens billig". Insofern ist das weniger ein Kompliment denn eine Beleidigung.


----------



## 1821984 (3. April 2010)

achso, seit wann faährt man nen Turbomotor Sprittsparend. ist mir neu. Ein auto mit über 250PS aber wegen 2 Liter mehrverbrauch rumjammern. Das sind mir die richtigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> achso, seit wann faährt man nen Turbomotor Sprittsparend. ist mir neu. Ein auto mit über 250PS aber wegen 2 Liter mehrverbrauch rumjammern. Das sind mir die richtigen.



Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Turbomotoren und seit die Benzindirketeinspritzug dabei ist sind diese auch sehr sparsam. Aber 2 Liter Mehrverbrauch ohne bessere Fahrleistungen sind vollkommen sinnlos da ich ja nichts dafür bekomme. Wenn er bei 15% bis 30 % Mehrverbrauch auch entsprechend gesteigerte Fahreigenschaften mitbrächte hätte ich diesen Punkt nichtmal angesprochen. 

Aber mal Butter bei die Fische ein Realverbrauch von 14,2 Liter liegt sogar über dem Realwert des aktuellen Porsche Turbo mit 500 PS und 3,2 Sekunden von 0->100 km/h.

Zum Vergleich mein 2 Liter Turbodirekteinspritzer zieht im reinen Stadtbetrieb 10,5 Liter und auf der Bahn zwischen 7 und 9 Liter.
Insofern bleibt es bei rund 5 Liter Mehrverbrauch. Da hilft auch kein noch so schön gefakter ECE Wert.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es dir ein Trost ist, in der AB, AMS, AZ, SA und vielen weiteren Vergleichen landete der 1er stets im hinteren bis mittleren Bereich. Die Bestplazierung in diesem Jahr war ein 2. Platz (wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege).


Wobei mir jetzt spontan ein Test der AB einfällt, den der 1er BMW gewonnen hat, und zwar dieser 100.000km Langzeittest, da setzte die AB einen 130i auf Platz 1. Überraschend schlecht kam VW dabei weg, die getesteten Fahrzeuge mussten allesamt des öfteren außerplanmäßig in die Werkstatt.
Wodurch sich VW dann teilweise hinter Alfa Romeo, Fiat und den Franzosen einreihen musste.
Ist natürlich jeweils nur ein Exemplar für eine Modellreihe, aber die Tendenz fällt schon auf.

Aber das nur am Rande, um mal zu erwähnen dass bei der AB nicht immer VW gewinnt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei mir jetzt spontan ein Test der AB einfällt, den der 1er BMW gewonnen hat, und zwar dieser 100.000km Langzeittest, da setzte die AB einen 130i auf Platz 1. Überraschend schlecht kam VW dabei weg, die getesteten Fahrzeuge mussten allesamt des öfteren außerplanmäßig in die Werkstatt.



Da hast du vollkommen recht, selbst die Fahrdynamisch schlechtesten BMWs sind qualitativ sehr gut. Was besonders interessant für alle die ist die den Wagen aus 2. oder 3. Hand kaufen.

Wenn ich jemals wieder einen gebrauchten Wagen kaufen würde dann definitv einen BMW (Qualität, Steuerkette, .... ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ...und schon wieder die autobild und natürlich ist der gewinner golf & co. ich bin nicht überrascht.


 
Na ja, VW Werkszeitung. Ich bin nie überrascht, wenn dort ein VW irgendwas gewinnt und man ganz tief in die Trickkiste greifen muss um dann den Vorsprung zu erklären.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, VW Werkszeitung. Ich bin nie überrascht, wenn dort ein VW irgendwas gewinnt und man ganz tief in die Trickkiste greifen muss um dann den Vorsprung zu erklären.



So sympathisch es ist das Lügenblätchen anzugreifen. Aber selbst so anerkannte Magazine wie die SA sehen es nicht anders.

Insofern wird es langsam lächerlich jedes Ergebniss das einem nicht in den Kram paßt auf die Verschwörungsschiene zu schieben. Und wenn es doch mal paßt (Dauertest 1er BMW) dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung. Lächerlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

Ich sage nur, dass Autobild eher auf VW fixiert ist als auf eine andere Marke.
Auch ein BMW/Mercedes verliert da schonmal gegen VW.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, dass Autobild eher auf VW fixiert ist als auf eine andere Marke.
> Auch ein BMW/Mercedes verliert da schonmal gegen VW.



Erinner dich mal an die "Geschichte" mit Mercedes, Stichwort "Brett"  .
Oder diese ewige widerlichkeit mit Opel, zack ist Opel in der Krise wird jede Aufmachung Opel gewidmet, dass sie dann denoch in der Regel ihre Tests verlieren ist ja OK aber der subjektive Eindruck der vermittelt wurde war unter aller Kannone, Stichwort "der schönere Avant" um dann haushoch gegen Audi zu verlieren, etc... .

Insofern ist meine Meinung zur Autobild dass sie allem Nachlaufen was Auflage bringen könnte. Was die Tests angeht unterschieden sie sich kaum vom Rest, denn wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, schlussendlich sind es *immer die gleichen Rangfolgen egal in welcher Zeitung* du nachschaust.

Damit kein falsches Bild von mir entsteht, ich lese die AB zwar seit über 15 Jahren aber nach der Affäre mit der S-Klasse habe ich sie ein Jahr boykottiert. Denn damit hatten sie den Bock abgeschossen.

Wobei auf VW fixiert nur dann stimmt wenn man sie nicht regelmässig liesst, schliesslich haben sie wochenlang auf den Schrottmotoren von VW (bis 1,4 Liter) herumgehackt oder die Tatsache aufgedeckt das die Bluemotion Modelle ein reiner Fake sind.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, VW Werkszeitung. Ich bin nie überrascht, wenn dort ein VW irgendwas gewinnt und man ganz tief in die Trickkiste greifen muss um dann den Vorsprung zu erklären.



...stimmt. aber sie machen das schon recht gut, immerhin glauben viele daran.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ...stimmt. aber sie machen das schon recht gut, immerhin glauben viele daran.



Ist das jetzt heisse Luft oder gibts da auch ein Beleg für, z.B. ein Fahrzeug Vergleich der vollkommen anders als in einer anderen Zeitung ausfällt?


----------



## Zoon (3. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Ford fehlt irgendwie das Pop Off Ventil.
> Da ist dringend ein Upgrade fällig.



such dir mal ein paar Videos raus wo der Sound besser drauf ist, da hörst auch dein Pop - Off 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Der RS leitet den Sound in den Innenraum, indem der vorm Auspuff etwas Klang "abgreift". Armseelig sowas. ^^


nicht armseelig sondern intelligentes Sounddesign in Rahmen der TÜV Bestimmungen, das ist übrigens ein Resonator im Ansaugtrakt mit Richtung zum Innenraum.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dieser Serientestverlierer kann sich schon nicht mit seinen Klassen-"Kameraden" anlegen, geschweige denn mit einem echten Sportwagen. Wenn du mit einem RS einen 11er ärgern willst muss der schon einen massiven Motorschaden haben oder du meinst ihm ins Auto reinfahren. Alles andere ist eher unmöglich.



nicht schon wieder .......... der RS spielt auch nicht in der Klasse eines 911 genausowenig wie ein Scirocco R, versuch mal nen Scirocco R in 7.59 über die Nordschleife zu bewegen - in Seriensetup wohlgemerkt  ......... 

Der Link - ja habe die Ausgabe hier auf Papier-  VW und Springer, noch was zu sagen ? .........



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die testeten nicht das schicke 1er Coupé sondern den potthässlichen 1er als Fünftürer. Im übrigen würde ich bevor ich sowas posten würde erstmal beide Fahrzeuge unvoreingenommen probe fahren, andernfalls ist es mehr als offensichtlich wer da unter Realitätsverlust leidet, sorry.



Und? der "normale" 130i fährt sich sogar besser als ein 135i - letzter auch schon zu stark massenkompatibel abgestimmt (der neuen Spitzen Z4 übrigens auch). Aber das Zeug möcht ich auch mal rauchen das unter Sportfahrersicht nen Seat vorne ist... die versuchen sich zwar krampfhaft als sportliche Marke im VW Konzern zu behaupten, aber klingt alles so gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Fürn Styler aufm Disco oder McD Parkplatztreffen reichts bestimmt, für ernste Anwendungen muss aber anderes Material her.

Kannst ja kommen das der Cupra in der WTCC sehr erfolgreich war, aber was hat so ein Teil mit nen Serienauto gemeinsam (außer die Karosse) .......

Dass der Motor im 130i nicht standfest sein soll höre ich heute zum ersten mal, wahrscheinlich die Leute die dem Ding gleich nach Kaltstart ordentlich die Kante geben ..................


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> such dir mal ein paar Videos raus wo der Sound besser drauf ist, da hörst auch dein Pop - Off


 
Ich kauf mir einen, dann weiß ich es. 



Zoon schrieb:


> nicht schon wieder .......... der RS spielt auch nicht in der Klasse eines 911 genausowenig wie ein Scirocco R, versuch mal nen Scirocco R in 7.59 über die Nordschleife zu bewegen - in Seriensetup wohlgemerkt .........


 
Ich finde den RS ganz OK, etwa krawallig in der Optik, aber in schwarz könnte er mir gefallen. 
Ich warte mal die Bonuszahlung ab, dann verkaufe ich meinen OPC und welchsel die Marke, wird ja eh Zeit vom sinkenden Schiff zu springen. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Dass der Motor im 130i nicht standfest sein soll höre ich heute zum ersten mal, wahrscheinlich die Leute die dem Ding gleich nach Kaltstart ordentlich die Kante geben ..................


 
Na ja, BMW und das Image von Linke Spur fahren auf der Bahn, mit programmierten Boardcomputer, der die Lichthupe und Blinker links alle paar Sekunden aktivert.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt heisse Luft oder gibts da auch ein Beleg für, z.B. ein Fahrzeug Vergleich der vollkommen anders als in einer anderen Zeitung ausfällt?



ich habe da zwei tests im kopf... einmal wurden sportliche wagen verglichen und der vw gewann wegen dem besseren platzangebot (!) - dann gab es einen test von sparmobilen und der vw gewann obwohl er eher im oberen verbrauchsdrittel lag (!). ich lese die zeitung nicht - aber es gibts halt immer irgendwelche typen die sich aufregen und dann den bericht in irgendein forum posten. journaslistisch ist das was unter dem namen "bild" veröffentlicht wird einfach nur bedenklich. ich empfehle jedem die lektüre des bild-blog.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich habe da zwei tests im kopf... einmal wurden sportliche wagen verglichen und der vw gewann wegen dem besseren platzangebot (!) - dann gab es einen test von sparmobilen und der vw gewann obwohl er eher im oberen verbrauchsdrittel lag (!). ich lese die zeitung nicht - aber es gibts halt immer irgendwelche typen die sich aufregen und dann den bericht in irgendein forum posten. journaslistisch ist das was unter dem namen "bild" veröffentlicht wird einfach nur bedenklich. ich empfehle jedem die lektüre des bild-blog.



Gähn  .
Wenn du sagst das in der AB VW immer gewinnt, dann sollte man erwarten das das jeweilige Fahrzeug in einer anderen Zeitung besser bei weg kommt. Aber solche Aussagen auf höhren sagen zu bauen ist nur traurig.
Wenn es um sportliche Wagen geht, dann kann nur vom GTI oder dem R die Rede sein und beide gewinnen über alle Eigenschaften (in allen Zeitungen).
Bei deinem Verbrauchsbeispiel weiß ich welchen Test du meinst aber der VW machts nicht nur über den Platz sondern über das Gesamtpaket.
Weil eben dies deren Hauptvorteil ist. Sie bauen keine automobilen "Autisten" die irgendwas unfassbar gut können und sonst nur losen, sondern eben ein stimmiges Package.

Wie auch immer. Fakt ist, dass alle gängigen Tests in allen gängigen Zeitschriften ähnlich ablaufen. Insofern sind diese Verschwörungstheorien mehr als peinlich. Paradebeispiel ist Toyota, sie schalten die meiste Werbung und verlieren die meisten Tests.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Paradebeispiel ist Toyota, sie schalten die meiste Werbung und verlieren die meisten Tests.


 
Haben aber die zufriedensten Kunden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Haben aber die zufriedensten Kunden.



Das ist halt auch so eine Sache. Auch Dacia steht extrem gut da was die Kundenzufriedenheit angeht. Liegt wohl irgendwie auch an der Erwartungshaltung. 
Ich persönlich habe schon einen Audi gewandelt wegen der Leuchtweitenregulierung.

Bin mal gespannt wie zufrieden die Kunden in diesem Jahr bei Toyota sind nachdem rund 10 Millionen Autos unfreiwillig zum Service mussten und ein paar schon vorher auf den Friedhof abbiegen mussten .....


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist halt auch so eine Sache. Auch Dacia steht extrem gut da was die Kundenzufriedenheit angeht. Liegt wohl irgendwie auch an der Erwartungshaltung.


 
Ist ja auch logisch.
Leute, die einen Dacia kaufen, wollen ein Auto, das fährt, mehr nicht.
Die gucken auch nicht, ob die Amatur jetzt besonders tollen Klavierlack hat.
Der Audi Jünger ist genervt, wenn er den ersten Kratzer am Lack sieht, weil dessen Frau zu lange Fingernägel hat und deshalb die Lackierung kritisiert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch.
> Leute, die einen Dacia kaufen, wollen ein Auto, das fährt, mehr nicht.
> Die gucken auch nicht, ob die Amatur jetzt besonders tollen Klavierlack hat.
> Der Audi Jünger ist genervt, wenn er den ersten Kratzer am Lack sieht, weil dessen Frau zu lange Fingernägel hat und deshalb die Lackierung kritisiert.



Du sagst es, deshalb sind für mich Kundenbewertungen die ihr eigenes Auto bewerten sollen immer so ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Da spielen Erwartungshaltung, Image, persönliche Erfahrungen und natürlich der schlimmstenfalls mangelnde Vergleichshorizont mit rein.
Sprich jemand der jetzt seinen 10. Ford (Opel, VW, BMW, .....) in Folge kauft und nie eine Blick nach links oder rechts geworfen hat, tut sich vielleicht schwer sein Fahrzeug absolut zu beurteilen. D.h. vielleicht ist er ja hoch zufrieden aber wenn man verglichen hätte wüsste man womöglich wie es sein könnte.


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2010)

Zum Thema Verbrauch:
Da ich heute morgen verschlafen habe (man sollte auch sein Handy auf Sommerzeit umstellen) musste ich meinem Scirocco doch ganz ordentlich ins Kreuz treten. Giessen - Darmstadt durchgehend mit 180 - 220 km/h. 

12,5 Liter im Schnitt mit dem kleinen 1.4TSI mit 160PS, DSG und 235er 18 Zoll Sommerschuhen. Ich bin zufrieden. Mein Passat brauch mit dem 2 Liter Sauger bei gleicher Fahrweise locker 2 Liter mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du sagst es, deshalb sind für mich Kundenbewertungen die ihr eigenes Auto bewerten sollen immer so ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Da spielen Erwartungshaltung, Image, persönliche Erfahrungen und natürlich der schlimmstenfalls mangelnde Vergleichshorizont mit rein.
> Sprich jemand der jetzt seinen 10. Ford (Opel, VW, BMW, .....) in Folge kauft und nie eine Blick nach links oder rechts geworfen hat, tut sich vielleicht schwer sein Fahrzeug absolut zu beurteilen. D.h. vielleicht ist er ja hoch zufrieden aber wenn man verglichen hätte wüsste man womöglich wie es sein könnte.


 
Ich fahre bisher nur Opel, aber dadurch, dass ich viel unterwegs bin und auch Mietwagen fahre (OK, Mietwagen sind auch blöd), kann ich sagen, dass einige Automarken es nicht so abkönnen, dass mehrere Leute sie benutzen und der aktuelle Passat gehört dazu (was natürlich daran liegen kann, dass der besonders häufig benutzt wird, keine Ahnung).
Man müsste mal eine Studie machen. 

Ach ja, seit einige Zeit habe ich jetzt einen Firmwagen, einen Audi A4, aber wenig verbraucht der auch nicht.


----------



## orca113 (4. April 2010)

Weisst nicht aber ich habe zwei Arbeitskollegen die wollten sparen und haben sich ihre Autos bei Sixt gekauft.Also Sixt Leihwagen die die abstoßen. Haben beide wenig bezahlt also weniger als beim normalen VW/Audi b.z.w. Autohändler.Der eine Passat und der andere nen Golf 6 jetzt vor einer Woche und ich durfte beide mal fahren.Beide sind weder ausgenudelt noch merkt man sonstwie was von "Scheissegalfahrweise".


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

Mir ist ein Mietwagen egal, ich benutze den wie eine Wegwerfkamera.


----------



## rebel4life (4. April 2010)

Wo zur Hölle bekomm ich heute noch Golf V Außenspiegel für meinen BMW M3 her?


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gähn  .




...was diskutier ich mir dir überhaupt...  
lies halt weiter autobild und freu dich.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> 12,5 Liter im Schnitt mit dem kleinen 1.4TSI mit 160PS, DSG und 235er 18 Zoll Sommerschuhen. Ich bin zufrieden. Mein Passat brauch mit dem 2 Liter Sauger bei gleicher Fahrweise locker 2 Liter mehr.




12.5 liter??? 
ich hab meinen 130er trotz sportlicher fahrweise mit deutlich weniger sprit bewegt.
ganz ehrlich - das ist deutlich zuviel gemessen an der leistung.

edit: oder war das nur auf die eine fahrt bezogen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> lies halt weiter autobild und freu dich.



Was hast du immer mit der Autobild?
Die Magazine welche brauchbar sind, sind immernoch die AMS und die AZ. Und die zerreißen den 1er im übrigen auch  .

Kleines Zitat aus der Auto Motor und Sport:
_"_...Dabei hätte man hier Präzision erwartet, ebenso wie bei der Agilität. Schließlich rollt der BMW mit seinem Konzeptvorteil der Trennung von Lenkung und Antrieb sowie dem weit zurückgesetzten Motorschwerpunkt an den Start. Doch schon bei den Fahrdynamik-Prüfungen unterlaufen dem Einser Schnitzer: *Er wankt indifferent, und sein Heck wirkt nervös*. Diese Eigenschaft verstärkt sich auf schlechten Straßen. *Der Hinterachse fehlt es schlicht an Traktion, sie verfällt in Pump-Bewegungen*. In der Folge erstickt die rigide Traktionskontrolle das Engagement des Sechszylinders. Trotz Regelung registriert der Fahrer immer wieder Unruhe im Heck......"

So sehen also in deinen Augen Gewinner/ gute Autos aus? Kann ich kaum bis gar nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> 12.5 liter???
> ich hab meinen 130er trotz sportlicher fahrweise mit deutlich weniger sprit bewegt.
> ganz ehrlich - das ist deutlich zuviel gemessen an der leistung.
> 
> edit: oder war das nur auf die eine fahrt bezogen?


Hast du nicht nen 1.23d?


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hast du nicht nen 1.23d?



Davor hatte er aber einen schwarzen 130i.


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> 12.5 liter???
> ich hab meinen 130er trotz sportlicher fahrweise mit deutlich weniger sprit bewegt.
> ganz ehrlich - das ist deutlich zuviel gemessen an der leistung.
> 
> edit: oder war das nur auf die eine fahrt bezogen?



Nur auf die eine Fahrt. Mein Gesamtdurchschnitt seit ich das Auto habe liegt bei 7,1 Liter


----------



## 8800 GT (4. April 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Davor hatte er aber einen schwarzen 130i.


Achso, ok


----------



## 1821984 (4. April 2010)

Nochmal zu Toyota und dem Gasproblem:

Wenn die Leute zu dumm sind einfach mal richtig in den Anker zu gehen ist klar das das Auto nicht anhält. Klar es ist auch ein sehr ungünstiges Problem aber dieses kommt vom Zulieferer der ja auch andere Hersteller beliefert.

Aber ein Auto hält in jedem Fall an, wenn ich richtig die Bremse trette. In so einem Notfall ist mir dann eigentlich auch Motor oder Getriebe völlig egal. also wenn ich höre, dass man ein Auto nicht anhalten kann, dann muss ich mit dem Kopf schütteln. Oder hatten die auch probleme mit den Bremsen? Ich glaube nicht!

Sprittverbrauch: MPS = Luftpumpe? Der Motor ist meiner meinung nach genau richtig. Ein wenig Turboloch und dann richtig Bums. Nicht so weichgespühlt wie nen Audi (der ja so Sportlich sein soll) Laaaaannnnnnngweilig. Ich möchte auch mal sehen, dass der BMW-BiTurbo wenig Trinkt. Ob ich nun 9 oder 10 Liter durchhuste ist mir völlig wummpe. Solange es nicht 15 Liter im Schnitt ist. Wenn ich "Sportlich" fahre, ist doch klar, dass die Motoren saufen (20 Liter und mehr).

Aber mal ehrlich, wenn ich mal mit meinem Auto rumbreche, dann ist mir doch grad der Sprittverbrauch egal. Oder warum kaufen sich die Leute nen 52 Zoll PlasmaTV? Bestimmt nicht, weil der so wenig Strom verbraucht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

Die Bremsen sind immer stärker als der Motor und hin und wieder kann bei sowas auch mal auskuppeln helfen.
Komisch aber, dass immer nur die Amerikaner solche Probleme haben.
Aber wenn man mal in den USA ist und dort Auto fährt, dass kann man das nachvollziehen. 
Außerdem verklagen die Amis ja jeden Laden gerne mal auf 300 Billiarden Dollar.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Sprittverbrauch: MPS = Luftpumpe? Der Motor ist meiner meinung nach genau richtig. Ein wenig Turboloch und dann richtig Bums. Nicht so weichgespühlt wie nen Audi (der ja so Sportlich sein soll) Laaaaannnnnnngweilig. Ich möchte auch mal sehen, dass der BMW-BiTurbo wenig Trinkt. Ob ich nun 9 oder 10 Liter durchhuste ist mir völlig wummpe. Solange es nicht 15 Liter im Schnitt ist. Wenn ich "Sportlich" fahre, ist doch klar, dass die Motoren saufen (20 Liter und mehr).



Hmm, manche verstehen es nicht. Der schluckt nicht nur beim rannehmen, sondern im Normalbetrieb. D.h. im ganz normalen Alltag fliessen da mehr als 14 Liter durch, wenn du es krachen lässt (relativiert auf die schlechtesten Fahrleistungen in diesem Feld) dann sind auch 20 Liter kein Problem.
Mit anderen Worten, ein 650i Cabrio braucht bei gleichem Fahrstill weniger mit 500 kg Mehrgewicht und 100 PS Mehrleistung (+ 4 Zylinder, Automatik, ..... ).

Und deshalb ist dieses Ding für mich eine LUFTPUMPE.


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Sprittverbrauch: MPS = Luftpumpe? Der Motor ist meiner meinung nach genau richtig. Ein wenig Turboloch und dann richtig Bums. Nicht so weichgespühlt wie nen Audi (der ja so Sportlich sein soll) Laaaaannnnnnngweilig. Ich möchte auch mal sehen, dass der BMW-BiTurbo wenig Trinkt. Ob ich nun 9 oder 10 Liter durchhuste ist mir völlig wummpe. Solange es nicht 15 Liter im Schnitt ist. Wenn ich "Sportlich" fahre, ist doch klar, dass die Motoren saufen (20 Liter und mehr).



Wenns beim MPS nur der Motor wäre, wäre das alles zu verschmerzen, der Motor ist sogar noch mit das beste an dem Auto.
Auch wenn er erst richtig ab 2500-3000Upm kommt.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen Mazda 3 MPS seit genau 2.Monaten, gebraucht gekauft für knapp 14.000€ (mj.2007) mit rund 70.000km auf der Uhr.
Neulich durfte ich ihn mal fahren.
Die Lenkung ist gefühllos und unpräzise u. die Verarbeitung ist naja, gerade so ertragbar.
Und dank' Vorderrradantrieb zerrt es auch ganz schön in der Lenkung.
Für mich wäre es kein Auto.

Sehr gefällt mir der 130i, der Reihensechser von BMW ist einfach ein Sahnemotor u. der Heckantrieb dazu, sehr schick, verspricht sehr viel Spaß.
Ich bin bisher nur den 'alten' Z4 mit dem 3.0Liter R6 gefahren u. war sehr begeistert.

Im Cupra R sitzt man m.M.n viel zu hoch.
Sehr schön lässt sich dagegen der Golf VI GTI fahren, meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gelungenes Auto.

In einem Jahr bin ich auch wieder dran, mal schauen was es wird.
>Allerdings muss wieder ein Diesel her.-.-' (ich schiele in Richtung Golf GTD/120D + M-Paket)

Ist hier shconmal wer den BMW X1 gefahren?!
/Bzw. wie schaut es mit dem Platzangebot aus b/w. 1er und X1?!


----------



## Sash (4. April 2010)

hm ich weiß nur bei grip haben die mal den neuen x6 hybrid getestet, mit über 400ps. angegeben war dieser mit 9.9l, aber egal wie der hat den nicht unter 17l bekommen. getestet in den staaten, stadt, highway.. und der verbrauchte nie die angegebenen 10.. aber dafür soll der dank e-motor ziemlich gut ziehn..


----------



## CeresPK (4. April 2010)

@ITP für mich hat sich das eher angehört als ob er einen MPS fahren würde


----------



## Adrenalize (4. April 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ist hier shconmal wer den BMW X1 gefahren?!
> /Bzw. wie schaut es mit dem Platzangebot aus b/w. 1er und X1?!


Dringesessen und mitgefahren bin ich mal bei einem der Testfahrzeuge. Sehr viel mehr Platz als im normalen 1er hat man meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber etwas bessere Übersicht aufgrund der höheren Position (wie bei allen SUVs halt). Und möglicherweise mehr Kofferaumvolumen, da hab ich nicht genau aufgepasst.
Und aufgrund der erhöhten Bodenfreiheit kann man schonmal ein wenig ins Gelände, natürlich auch dank Heckantrieb nicht wie mit einem richtigen Jeep (höchstens mit X-Drive ein wenig).

Ich frage mich allerdings, in welche Nische genau der X1 passen soll, denn soviel kleiner als der X3 ist er nicht und soviel mehr Platz bietet der X3 auch nicht...


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> @ITP für mich hat sich das eher angehört als ob er einen MPS fahren würde



Für mich hat es sich so angehört als ob er jemand kennt der einen gebrauchten MPS fährt.
Insofern gebe ich da nichts drauf wenn es nicht mit einem lückenlosen Spritmonitor + Statement zum Fahrverhalten kommentiert wird.



Sash schrieb:


> aber dafür soll der dank e-motor ziemlich gut ziehn..



Ich glaube eher das er gut zieht weil ein 300 kW V8 Bi-Turbo unter der Haube ist  .


----------



## Stormbringer (4. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hast du nicht nen 1.23d?



yep. 



Fransen schrieb:


> Davor hatte er aber einen schwarzen 130i.



yep. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Nur auf die eine Fahrt. Mein Gesamtdurchschnitt seit ich das Auto habe liegt bei 7,1 Liter



okay - ich dachte schon...


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. April 2010)

Der 1er ist schon ne feine Kist, aber sehr eng geschnitten... Zu wenig Platz find Ich.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. April 2010)

klar - die frage ist halt wie man alltagstauglich definiert:
- ich fahre 95% allein, also was interessieren mich die hinteren sitze?
- ich fordere platz für drei große getränkekisten, 4 passen
- urlaub für zwei personen für 2-3 wochen

ist das gegeben, ist ein wagen für mich formal tauglich. 
über die motorisierung müssen wir ja nicht diskutieren.

trotzdem schiele ich aktuell leicht auf den dreier... könnte sein das ich da nächstes jahr zugreife.
mein traum wäre ein 330d e92 - den 335d kann ich wohl nicht bezahlen.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. April 2010)

also da finde ich den 1er doch um einiges sportlicher und schicker als den 3er
Edit: Hab mal ne Frage: Bei dem BMW(535d) meines Vaters geht auf der Autobahn bei größtmöglicher Beschleunigung bei etwa 200 kmH manchmal so ein Lämpchen beim Tacho an, Limit steht dann da. Was heist das?
Edit2: Er hat nen Chip drin vllt tut das ja was zur Sache...


----------



## Dustin91 (5. April 2010)

1er sportlicher als 3er?w00t?
Ich glaube es spricht schon gegen den 1er und seine Sportlichkeit, dass es ihn nicht als M gibt.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> 1er sportlicher als 3er?w00t?
> Ich glaube es spricht schon gegen den 1er und seine Sportlichkeit, dass es ihn nicht als M gibt.


Naja, ich hatte nen Vergleich zwischen 130i und 330i. Ich fand, dass der 1er nen Tick besser ums Eck ging-kann mich natürlich auch täuschen


----------



## Kaspar (5. April 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne frage und zwar suche ich ein erstes auto .
es sollte gut leistung haben aber wenn ich ruhig fahre auch sparsam.
steuern und versicherung sollten auch möglichst günstig sein.
Die Optik sollte einbischen sportlich sein.
Laufen sollte er schon entspannt 160-180 weil ich ab august wenn ich ausbildung habe viel langstrecke fahren muss.
kosten sollte er max 3.500€
fällt euch da was ein ?

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. April 2010)

Audi A4 BJ 1995-2000 iner S-Line variante! Die bekommste schon für dein Budget! Wenn Langstrecke dann aber Diesel!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Haben aber die zufriedensten Kunden.


Genau, da gibts keine pfeifende Kompressoren, reißende Zylinderköpfe und durchbrennende Zylinderkopfdichtungen.

Aber hey, die DSG Getriebe sind gut, auch wenn nach 30tkm die Kupplungen getauscht werden müssen, weil sie im Eimer sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leute, die einen Dacia kaufen, wollen ein Auto, das fährt, mehr nicht.


Leute die ein Auto kaufen, wollen ein Auto haben, das fährt und nicht in der Werkstatt steht bzw sich mit der Werkstatt rumärgern...

Ich mach morgen mal 'nen 'nettes' Foto von unserem Fabia...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was hast du immer mit der Autobild?
> Die Magazine welche brauchbar sind, sind immernoch die AMS und die AZ. Und die zerreißen den 1er im übrigen auch  .


AMS, genau...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MspBJar29RU


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Audi A4 BJ 1995-2000 iner S-Line variante! Die bekommste schon für dein Budget! Wenn Langstrecke dann aber Diesel!!



Der A4 ist da Mist, auch wenn ich Audifan bin, aber der ist da nicht wirklich der Bringer.

Besser ein Honda, die sind hart wie ein Brett aber gehen auch vorwärts, ob nun Civic oder Accord weiß Ich aber auch nicht. Musste selber entscheiden.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. April 2010)

Dann gibts da noch den Fiat Punto!! Den bekommt man für unter 3500€ und der hält was er verspricht!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Audi A4 BJ 1995-2000 iner S-Line variante! Die bekommste schon für dein Budget! Wenn Langstrecke dann aber Diesel!!


Wenn man was günstiges haben möchte, ists das dümmste, was man tun kann, das nehmen, was alle anderen auch gern hätten.
Heißt im Klartext: no BMW, Audi (bzw generell VAG).

Man müsst hier schon nach was Koreanischem und Japanischem schauen, das eher nicht soo beliebt ist - aber dennoch gut!


----------



## 8800 GT (6. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> also da finde ich den 1er doch um einiges sportlicher und schicker als den 3er
> Edit: Hab mal ne Frage: Bei dem BMW(535d) meines Vaters geht auf der Autobahn bei größtmöglicher Beschleunigung bei etwa 200 kmH manchmal so ein Lämpchen beim Tacho an, Limit steht dann da. Was heist das?
> Edit2: Er hat nen Chip drin vllt tut das ja was zur Sache...


könntet ihr vllt mal auf meine Frage eingehen?
Danke


----------



## Sash (6. April 2010)

kleine frage wenn sich jemand mit mopeds auskennen sollte.. ich hab ne bandit und wollte mir für diese eine steckdose beim suzuki händler installieren lassen, fürs navi. weiß jemand wie teuer das wird? selbermachen wollte ich es nicht wegen garantie..


----------



## k-b (6. April 2010)

http://www.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/bmw-front-wheel-drive-fWD.jpg


----------



## Stormbringer (6. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> 1er sportlicher als 3er?w00t?
> Ich glaube es spricht schon gegen den 1er und seine Sportlichkeit, dass es ihn nicht als M gibt.



kommt noch - mit dem model werden alle kompakten sportler anderer hersteller eingestampft.
Neuer Entwurf der AutoZeitung zum BMW 1er Coupé der M GmbH


----------



## shoon (6. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> also da finde ich den 1er doch um einiges sportlicher und schicker als  den 3er
> Edit: Hab mal ne Frage: Bei dem BMW(535d) meines Vaters geht auf der  Autobahn bei größtmöglicher Beschleunigung bei etwa 200 kmH manchmal so  ein Lämpchen beim Tacho an, Limit steht dann da. Was heist das?
> Edit2: Er hat nen Chip drin vllt tut das ja was zur Sache...



Das ist eine Einstellung, dort kann man z.Bsp Limit bei 150 Km/H einstellen, dann schreibt er diese Meldung wenn man 150 Km/H erreicht, und gibt normalerweise auch noch einen Ton von sich 

mfg shoon


----------



## dot (6. April 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> kleine frage wenn sich jemand mit mopeds auskennen sollte.. ich hab ne bandit und wollte mir für diese eine steckdose beim suzuki händler installieren lassen, fürs navi. weiß jemand wie teuer das wird? selbermachen wollte ich es nicht wegen garantie..



Vermutlich stark werkstattabhaengig (~50-150Eu). Am besten einfach mal telefonisch anfragen. Kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass beim Eigenbau die Garantie floeten geht. Man schlieszt ja maximal 2 Leitungen per Stromdiebe an die vorhandenen Stromleitungen an und eine entsprechende Uberstromsicherung duerfte ja in so einem Nachruestkit dabei sein.


----------



## 8800 GT (10. April 2010)

shoon schrieb:


> Das ist eine Einstellung, dort kann man z.Bsp Limit bei 150 Km/H einstellen, dann schreibt er diese Meldung wenn man 150 Km/H erreicht, und gibt normalerweise auch noch einen Ton von sich
> 
> mfg shoon


Ahhhh, ok. Ne, ein Ton kam nicht
Kann es sein, dass der iwi werksseitig bei ner Gewissen Geschwindigkeit eingestellt ist? Weil soweit mein Dad sich erinnern kann, hat er da nix eingegben bzw umgestellt....


----------



## shoon (11. April 2010)

Also mein Vater hat dort 150 Km/H eingestellt, werksseitig war nichts eingestellt, bei nem 325d.
Ist der Wagen vielleicht ein Gebrauchtwagen, und der Vorbesitzer hat's vielleicht so eingestellt?

mfg shoon


----------



## 8800 GT (11. April 2010)

Nope, der 535d wurde direkt neu bei der BMW Niederlassung gekauft. Vllt hat er ja am Anfang mit der Elektronik rumgespielt und kann sich nicht mehr dran erinnern^^


----------



## roadgecko (11. April 2010)

Hier kommt ab 0:25 auch "Limit" aber das macht wohl nichts 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtAPyoBC-bw&playnext_from=TL&videos=qsi8Ci_4xOw


----------



## nichtraucher91 (11. April 2010)

Wieso schaltet der bei ~350km/h das Fernlicht an?! 

@ 8800 GT  
Ich weiß nicht ob es Werksseitig ist oder nachgerüstet werden muss, allerdings gibt es doch solch schicke Spielerei, die bei einer eingestellten Geschwindigkeit eine, eine SMS als Benachrichtigung an den Fahrzeughalter schickt. Vllt hat dein Vater so etwas eingebaut und will nur dein Fahrverhalten kontrollieren? Ich weiß ja selber wie das ist, wenn man als Jungspund hinter'm Steuer Leistungsstarker Autos sitzt 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (11. April 2010)

Ich war gestern Kart fahren. Aber mit nem selbstgebauten von einem Kollegen.

6,5 PS Rasenmähermotor... Der Platzwart wird sich freuen 

Von mir sind die OnBoard aufnahmen, leider hatte ich meine Sony HD Cam zu hause -.-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/THleNqtOjC0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/THleNqtOjC0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 8800 GT (11. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wieso schaltet der bei ~350km/h das Fernlicht an?!
> 
> @ 8800 GT
> Ich weiß nicht ob es Werksseitig ist oder nachgerüstet werden muss, allerdings gibt es doch solch schicke Spielerei, die bei einer eingestellten Geschwindigkeit eine, eine SMS als Benachrichtigung an den Fahrzeughalter schickt. Vllt hat dein Vater so etwas eingebaut und will nur dein Fahrverhalten kontrollieren? Ich weiß ja selber wie das ist, wenn man als Jungspund hinter'm Steuer Leistungsstarker Autos sitzt
> ...


Ne, ganz alleine darf ich ja noch gar nicht fahren, denke das wird er mich die nächsten Jahre auch nicht lassen, immerhin hat das Auto 320 PS und fast 700NM drehmoment.
Das schnellste was ich damit gefahren bin war 180, mehr wollte ich nicht, da die Autobahn doch recht voll war. Lieber etwas langsamer aber dafür sicher fahren^^


----------



## Klutten (11. April 2010)

Der Typ mit dem Münchner Flieger hat nicht mal die Elektronik seiner Bastelbude im Griff. Na ja, man kann nicht alles haben. Hoffentlich machen sich bei dem Tempo nicht noch andere Systeme selbständig.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Kart fahren. Aber mit nem selbstgebauten von einem Kollegen.
> 
> 6,5 PS Rasenmähermotor... Der Platzwart wird sich freuen
> 
> ...



Warum hast dus wieder rausgenommen? 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Ne, ganz alleine darf ich ja noch gar nicht fahren, denke das wird er mich die nächsten Jahre auch nicht lassen, immerhin hat das Auto 320 PS und fast 700NM drehmoment.
> Das schnellste was ich damit gefahren bin war 180, mehr wollte ich nicht, da die Autobahn doch recht voll war. Lieber etwas langsamer aber dafür sicher fahren^^



Röschtösch, darum bin ich auch noch net über 180 gekommen - da lass ich mir aber auch noch Zeit mit. Ist schon verdammt schnell..^^


----------



## roadgecko (12. April 2010)

Der "Inhaber" will es nicht das es bei yt ist. Aber der DL-Link sollte klar gehen.

Selfmadekart.avi @ MegaUpload

Aber guckt euch ma den KartVader an 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aw-59o7RUlo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aw-59o7RUlo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hERDkDe9Lmo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hERDkDe9Lmo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2010)

180km/h ähh? Ich bin inner fahrschule schon mit 220KM7H gefahren... 
naja gut einen Golf 3 würde ich auch nicht so hoch jagen. 

Edit: wobei ich sagen muss, dass das schon echt krass ist... ob ich mich das alleine traue ist dann auch die Frage.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Dustin91 (12. April 2010)

Leute, die Angst vor hohen Geschwindigkeiten haben, finde ich persönlich genauso unberechenbar wie Leute die gar keine Angst haben

Mein Fahrschul - A3 hat leider auch nur knapp 200 km/h geschafft (105 PS Diesel).
In der ersten Fahrstunde hatte ich noch nen 140PSer mit 6 Gängen, aber der wurde wegen zweifachem Kupplungsschaden ausgetauscht
Hätte zu gerne den Schnellen mal ausgereizt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrschul - A3 hat leider auch nur knapp 200 km/h geschafft (105 PS Diesel).
> In der ersten Fahrstunde hatte ich noch nen 140PSer mit 6 Gängen, aber der wurde wegen zweifachem Kupplungsschaden ausgetauscht
> Hätte zu gerne den Schnellen mal ausgereizt.



Mit 140 PS geht der auch nur knapp über 200 km/h, bzw. auf dem Tacho zeigt er dir sicher auch deutlich mehr an, stimmt halt nur nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. April 2010)

joar A4 mit 150PS^^ und 6 Gänge ist dann auch klar^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 180km/h ähh? Ich bin inner fahrschule schon mit 220KM7H gefahren...
> naja gut einen Golf 3 würde ich auch nicht so hoch jagen.
> 
> Edit: wobei ich sagen muss, dass das schon echt krass ist... ob ich mich das alleine traue ist dann auch die Frage.
> ...


Ich habe sicher keine Angst davor schneller zu fahren, unsre A Klasse habe ich schon mit knapp 220 laut Tacho(209 laut Navi) über die Bahn gejagt. Ich sagte doch, dass die Autobahn ziemlich voll war->wärst du dann zb in einen LKW reingerast?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. April 2010)

Was isses denn für ne A-klasse??


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Was isses denn für ne A-klasse??


Eine A210 mit Automatik


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. April 2010)

Aha aslo ne W168 Evo!


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Aha aslo ne W168 Evo!


glaub von der neuen gibts keinen 210, oder? Da heist das Topmodell A200 Turbo.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. April 2010)

Jep und hat 194 PS! Und so neu isse auch wieder nicht die rostende W169!


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Eine A210 mit Automatik



Der läuft aber laut Datenblatt nur 203 km/h  .


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der läuft aber laut Datenblatt nur 203 km/h  .


ne, laut Datenblatt sogar nur 198
Tja, habe sogar mal mit nem anderen Navi probiert, jedoch zeigen beide das selbe an...
Der Sprind auf 100 gelingt laut eigenen Messungen auch besser als im Datenblatt steht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. April 2010)

Unser Fiat läuft laut Datenblatt auch nur 170! Beim letzten mal Autobahn isser aber 205 gelaufen!


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Unser Fiat läuft laut Datenblatt auch nur 170! Beim letzten mal Autobahn isser aber 205 gelaufen!


laut Tacho?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> ne, laut Datenblatt sogar nur 198
> Tja, habe sogar mal mit nem anderen Navi probiert, jedoch zeigen beide das selbe an...



Hmm, in so einem Fall würde ich mal mit einem "richtigen" Messgerät arbeiten. Z.B. die Performancebox.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2010)

Es kommt häufig vor, dass die Autos schneller fahren, als im Daten Batt steht. Ich kann mir sicher sein, wieviel der Tacho abweicht. Warum? der 4. Gang geht bis 195(laut Mercedes Benz beim AUtomatikgetriebe) wenn er voll ausgedreht wird, also bei einem Kickdown. Genau so einen habe ich durchgeführt und bei knapp über 200(204!?) laut Tacho hat er in den 5. geschaltet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Es kommt häufig vor, dass die Autos schneller fahren, als im Daten Batt steht.



Es gibt nur 2 Hauptfaktoren für die VMax, eines ist die Motorleistung, das andere ist die Aerodynamik. Wenn der Wagen nicht zufällig um 15 cm tiefer gelegt ist oder der Motor extrem nach oben streut ist es unwahrscheinlich deutlich schneller zu fahren. Bzw. im Gebirge abwärts geht natürlich auch mehr  .

Das der Tacho vorläuft ist klar. Aber das hat mit den Werksangaben nichts zu tun.

Falls interesse besteht können wir gerne mal ne Vergleichsfahrt machen, wäre doch interessant zu wissen was geht und was nicht .


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falls interesse besteht können wir gerne mal ne Vergleichsfahrt machen, wäre doch interessant zu wissen was geht und was nicht .



Ich misch mich ja nur ungern in andere Sachen ein, aber ich bin dabei.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falls interesse besteht können wir gerne mal ne Vergleichsfahrt machen, wäre doch interessant zu wissen was geht und was nicht .


gerne


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der läuft aber laut Datenblatt nur 203 km/h  .



meiner ist auch nur mit 190 eingetragen und fährt laut Navi 220 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(OK das war aber ohne Spoiler ^^ mit schaffe ich "nur" noch 200)


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> meiner ist auch nur mit 190 eingetragen und fährt laut Navi 220
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du Halbleiterplättchentuner.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> gerne



Wann und wo?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> meiner ist auch nur mit 190 eingetragen und fährt laut Navi 220
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Spoiler bremsen nur und haben sonst keinen Sinn, also weg mit den Dingern und freie Fahrt.


----------



## Apokalypsos (13. April 2010)

Ford Focus MK1 BJ 2000

2,0 l, 130 PS und das beste Serienfahrwerk, das ich in dieser Klasse kenne....


----------



## Dustin91 (13. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Spoiler bremsen nur und haben sonst keinen Sinn, also weg mit den Dingern und freie Fahrt.


Sag das mal nem Formel 1 Auto


----------



## roadgecko (13. April 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> Ford Focus MK1 BJ 2000
> 
> 2,0 l, 130 PS und das beste Serienfahrwerk, das ich in dieser Klasse kenne....



Ja dann kenne ich auch. Aber das Fiesta ST Fahrwerk ist da sportlicher


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wann und wo?


Puh, du wohnst 100 km von mir weg. Hab jetzt konkret keinen Plan, wo. Mich würds aber auf jeden Fall mal interessieren, wie schnell die A wirklich geht, vllt ja doch nur 195....
Hast du so ein Messgerät?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Sag das mal nem Formel 1 Auto



und es wird dich genauso doof anschauen wie vorher 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Sag das mal nem Formel 1 Auto


 
Was glaubst du wie schnell die auf den Geraden wären, wenn sie die ganzen Spoiler nicht hätten.


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2010)

Also ich find mit dem Spoiler ist er hinten jetzt doch um einiges stabiler als er ohne war.


und die etwas breiteren Reifen tuen dann ihr übriges 

Außerdem, Ich habs zwar schonmal gesagt und wurde fast getötet  , finde ich Autobahn langweilig.
lieber mal schön geschmeidig über ne Landstraße knallen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. April 2010)

ohh ja und wenn der Rest iwas von "zu schnell in die Kurve" schreit, fragt man noch wo denn das Problem sei und warum auf der Rückbank alle an einer Seitenscheibe kleben  


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Puh, du wohnst 100 km von mir weg. Hab jetzt konkret keinen Plan, wo. Mich würds aber auf jeden Fall mal interessieren, wie schnell die A wirklich geht, vllt ja doch nur 195....
> Hast du so ein Messgerät?



Super, können wir ja am Wochende mal testen. Vielleicht habe ich bis dahin wieder eine Performancebox. Alternativ können wir eine Parallelfahrt machen, da mein Auto sozuagen schon eingemessen ist (bei Tacho ~ 250 läuft er echte 240 km/h laut Performancebox).


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

Ich kann jetzt noch nciht genau sagen wann. Denn da wäre ein "kleines" Problem^^: Ich bin 17, darf also noch nicht alleine fahren. Meine Mum bzw. mein Dad hätten bestimmt was dagegen wenn ich mit jemandem mit 200 über die Bahn rase dur um festzustellen, wie genau der Tacho geht
Deshalb müsste ich mir unter einem Vorwand das Auto borgen und dann mit nem Kumpel(der dann halt fahren müsste) zum Treffpunkt kommen.
Denke das bekomme ich schon auf die Reihe. Keinnst du ne gute Autobahn(ziemlich gerade, guter Belag, keine Begrenzung) hier in der Gegend? Wenn wir uns treffen, dann auf halber strecke oder wo?
Hoffentlich ist es an dem tag dann schön windstill, denn auch nur das kleinste Lüftchen macht beinem Fahrzeug mit dem CW Wert eines Kleiderschrankes halt doch viel aus


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Jep und hat 194 PS! Und so neu isse auch wieder nicht die rostende W169!


Naja rostend würde ich nciht sagen
Die W169 fährt sich gut, bin ich auch schon gefahren. Und selbst wenn die A klassen nicht um sEck gehen wie ein 3er BMW, finde ich es lustig, wenn Leute meinen: Ach das is ne A Klasse, die lasse ich doch locker stehen.....
So ein 200 Turbo ist in 7,3 Sek auf 100, da brauchts schon nen 330i um mitzuhalten


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2010)

Öhm.. nö. Ein 325er tuts allemal, und zieht dich dabei auch noch ab.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Öhm.. nö. Ein 325er tuts allemal, und zieht dich dabei auch noch ab.


Dann ein 325- das tut auch nichts zur Sache und war auch nicht der sinn meines Posts. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass alle die eine A Klasse sehen sofort denken" ach die kann doch nix.....", du verstehst?


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Dann ein 325- das tut auch nichts zur Sache und war auch nicht der sinn meines Posts. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass alle die eine A Klasse sehen sofort denken" ach die kann doch nix.....", du verstehst?



Das hatte ich schon verstanden, ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass der 325 es genauso gut schafft wie der 330, sonst nichts.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> finde ich es lustig, wenn Leute meinen: Ach das is ne A Klasse, die lasse ich doch locker stehen.....
> So ein 200 Turbo ist in 7,3 Sek auf 100, da brauchts schon nen 330i um mitzuhalten



ja, auf dem papier. ob er das auf der straße auch schafft?

laut sport auto sind es übrigens 7.5s
Mercedes A-Klasse A 200 Turbo - Technische Daten | Sportauto

egal, den lass ich locker stehen. 

btw: das mit dem 330i ist natürlich quatsch.  von dem siehst du nur noch mal schnell das afterglow der rückscheinwerfer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt noch nciht genau sagen wann. Denn da wäre ein "kleines" Problem^^: Ich bin 17, darf also noch nicht alleine fahren. Meine Mum bzw. mein Dad hätten bestimmt was dagegen wenn ich mit jemandem mit 200 über die Bahn rase dur um festzustellen, wie genau der Tacho geht



Von mir aus dieses Wochenende oder wie es dir paßt irgendwann abends.
Als Strecke wäre die A66 (no Limit) oder die A45, wobei auf letzterer geht es leicht bergauf oder bergab (liegt im Auge des Betrachters ). Bin aber auch für jede andere Strecke offen welche ohne Begrenzung ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

Gut, muss das dann mal mit meinem Freund abklären und mir einen Grund einfallen lassen, das Auto für einen abend zu bekommen. Fällt dir was ein^^?


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2010)

loool
illigale Straßenrennen auf der Bahn
powered by PCGHX


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, auf dem papier. ob er das auf der straße auch schafft?
> 
> laut sport auto sind es übrigens 7.5s
> Mercedes A-Klasse A 200 Turbo - Technische Daten | Sportauto
> ...


DAS mit dem 330er sagte ich bereits, der hatte mit dem Sinn meines Postes nicht zu tun....
Zur Beschleunigung: Meines Wissens nach beschleunigt die A 200 Turbo mit Autotronic 0,2 Sek schneller auf 100


@Ceres: Das gibt mit sicherheit kein Rennen, das die A gegen IT-Passions Auto verlieren würde ist mir klar, da würde ich dann mit dem BMW kommen, es geht nur darum herauszufinden, wie schnell die A Klasse wirklich geht...


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2010)

war ja doch auch nur ein Späßchen


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> war ja doch auch nur ein Späßchen


Deshalb habe ich auch freundlich geantwortet


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. April 2010)

Bei uns iner Karosserieabteilung sind iner woche locker 5 A-Klasse die neue Türen und neue Heckdeckel bekommen! Davon ist auch die B-Klasse betroffen! Fahren lassen die sich gut aber wenn dann nur mit Handschaltung die Automatik ist zu träge!


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Bei uns iner Karosserieabteilung sind iner woche locker 5 A-Klasse die neue Türen und neue Heckdeckel bekommen! Davon ist auch die B-Klasse betroffen! Fahren lassen die sich gut aber wenn dann nur mit Handschaltung die Automatik ist zu träge!


Das stimmt nur teilweise. Bei sogut wie allen W169ern ist die Automatik etwas langsamer als die H Schaltung, jedoch profitiert der 200 Turbo von der Automatischen Schaltung


----------



## darksplinter (13. April 2010)

Wenn du gut im Schalten bist dann ziehst jede Automatik ab


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> loool
> illigale Straßenrennen auf der Bahn
> powered by PCGHX



Eine Vergleichsfahrt ist kein Rennen. 
Rennen sind illegal, für einen Augenblick auf gleicher Höhe fahren nicht  .


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Wenn du gut im Schalten bist dann ziehst jede Automatik ab


Ich denke schon, dass die Testfahrer von MB schalten können, trotzdem ist die A200 Turbo Automatik mit 0,2 Sek weniger eingetragen


----------



## darksplinter (13. April 2010)

Naja..ob die Schalten können .....

Ich bin trotzdem davon überzeugt dass man mit nem Schaltgetriebe nem Automatik wagen auf Kurzstreckenrennen überlegen sit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2010)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Naja..ob die Schalten können .....
> 
> Ich bin trotzdem davon überzeugt dass man mit nem Schaltgetriebe nem Automatik wagen auf Kurzstreckenrennen überlegen sit.



Bei MB ist das so ein "Sonderfall", die bieten ihren Kunden nur ungern manuelle Getriebe an, entsprechend schlecht sind sie abgestimmt. Das wird besonders aufällig wenn man mit vergleichabren Konkurenzfahrzeugen vergleicht.

Das eine Wandlerautomatik bei identischer Gangauslegung nie besser als ein manuelles Getriebe sein kann ergibt schon die Logik.
Aber unabhängig davon was besser funktioniert, macht doch ein Auto mit Automatik nicht wirklich viel Spaß, da fühlt man sich eher als Passagier, denn als Fahrer.

Wenn es einem nur auf die messbaren Fakten ankommt, dann ist die Doppelkupplung unschlagbar. Aber auch unschlagbar langweilig.


----------



## darksplinter (13. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei MB ist das so ein "Sonderfall", die bieten ihren Kunden nur ungern manuelle Getriebe an, entsprechend schlecht sind sie abgestimmt. Das wird besonders aufällig wenn man mit vergleichabren Konkurenzfahrzeugen vergleicht.
> 
> Das eine Wandlerautomatik bei identischer Gangauslegung nie besser als ein manuelles Getriebe sein kann ergibt schon die Logik.
> Aber unabhängig davon was besser funktioniert, macht doch ein Auto mit Automatik nicht wirklich viel Spaß, da fühlt man sich eher als Passagier, denn als Fahrer.
> ...


Meine Rede


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2010)

kk, ich gebe mich geschlagen
IT Passion, wie wollen wir denn dann vorgehen? Nebeneinander fahren wid wohl schwer, ich vorne und du von hinten?


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es einem nur auf die messbaren Fakten ankommt, dann ist die Doppelkupplung unschlagbar. Aber auch unschlagbar langweilig.



word.


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei MB ist das so ein "Sonderfall", die bieten ihren Kunden nur ungern manuelle Getriebe an, entsprechend schlecht sind sie abgestimmt. Das wird besonders aufällig wenn man mit vergleichabren Konkurenzfahrzeugen vergleicht.
> 
> Das eine Wandlerautomatik bei identischer Gangauslegung nie besser als ein manuelles Getriebe sein kann ergibt schon die Logik.
> Aber unabhängig davon was besser funktioniert, macht doch ein Auto mit Automatik nicht wirklich viel Spaß, da fühlt man sich eher als Passagier, denn als Fahrer.
> ...



wow wieder einmal einer der seltenen Fälle das ich dir zustimmen muss


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es einem nur auf die messbaren Fakten ankommt, dann ist die Doppelkupplung unschlagbar. *Aber auch unschlagbar langweilig*.


 
Darin ist eine stufenlose Automatik unschlagbar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Leute, die Angst vor hohen Geschwindigkeiten haben, finde ich persönlich genauso unberechenbar wie Leute die gar keine Angst haben


Bei unserem Skoda fährst bei etwas Wind keine 150 mehr, garantiert!

Andersrum hab ich auch keine Probleme mit 200km/h in der Supra...




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das eine Wandlerautomatik bei identischer Gangauslegung nie besser als ein manuelles Getriebe sein kann ergibt schon die Logik.


Warum?!
Schonmal an die Schaltvorgänge beim MT gedacht?


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber unabhängig davon was besser funktioniert, macht doch ein Auto mit Automatik nicht wirklich viel Spaß, da fühlt man sich eher als Passagier, denn als Fahrer.


Nö, alles eine Frage des Motors - und Getriebes...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es einem nur auf die messbaren Fakten ankommt, dann ist die Doppelkupplung unschlagbar. Aber auch unschlagbar langweilig.


Nö, das VW DSG ist einach ******** (abgestimmt)...


----------



## Stormbringer (14. April 2010)

jetzt geht das wieder los. 

lasst uns lieber noch ein wenig a- und b-klasse bashen....


----------



## Whoosaa (14. April 2010)

Aufruf: Bitte ITpassion, antworte gar nicht erst! Sonst stimmt Stormbringers erster Satz wirklich.. 

Apropos bashen: Ich find die A-Klasse ja übelst hässlich..


----------



## Stormbringer (14. April 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich find die A-Klasse ja übelst hässlich..


yep, von innen und von aussen. 
... und die b-klasse ist nicht viel besser.
MB sollte die finger von kleinwagen lassen.


----------



## Falk (14. April 2010)

Will mich hier mal einklinken, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Will/muss mir ein neues (gebrauchtes) Auto kaufen. Dabei kam mir zuerst ein BMW 1er in den Sinn, aber die Preise für gute gebrauchte ohne 100.000km sind ja eher unschön. Danach habe ich mal nach 3er geschaut (E46), da gibt es solide wirkende Angebote (320i, 60.000km, XEON, PDC z.B.) für Geld, was in meinem Budget liegt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Baureihe? Muss man da auf irgendwas besonders achten? Ernsthafte Alternativen? Budget ist so um die 10k €, deutsches Fabrikat bevorzugt (bevor Stefan Payne auf dumme Ideen kommt ).


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2010)

VW Passat? Solange es kein 170PS PD TDI ist.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. April 2010)

falk, der 320i im e46 ist sogar ein reihensechser, nur besonders sparsam wird er nicht sein. kaputt bekommt man ihn dafür kaum.
ich würde darauf achten das es zumindest bereits das facelift ist, dann sollte der wagen keine nennenswerten schwächen haben.
ansonst war der e46 irgendwie für hinterachsprobleme bekannt, aber meines wissens nach nur die frühen serien.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> IT Passion, wie wollen wir denn dann vorgehen? Nebeneinander fahren wid wohl schwer, ich vorne und du von hinten?



Fahr einfach vor mir her (ich ruf dich übers Autotelefon an) und sag mir wenn du glaubst das du 220 fährst, dann fahre ich neben dich und mache ein Foto vom Tacho.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darin ist eine stufenlose Automatik unschlagbar.



Leider nur in der Theorie, praktisch ist ein CVT Getriebe das Schlimmste überhaupt.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aufruf: Bitte ITpassion, antworte gar nicht erst! Sonst stimmt Stormbringers erster Satz wirklich..
> 
> Apropos bashen: Ich find die A-Klasse ja übelst hässlich..



1. Ich diskutiere nicht mit jedem  .
2. dito  .



Stormbringer schrieb:


> falk, der 320i im e46 ist sogar ein reihensechser, nur besonders sparsam wird er nicht sein. kaputt bekommt man ihn dafür kaum.



Der Motor ist zwar keine Sportskanone aber er ist erstaunlich sparsam und sehr kultiviert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Leider nur in der Theorie, praktisch ist ein CVT Getriebe das Schlimmste überhaupt.


 
Ich bin mal eins gefahren und fand es absolut langweilig.


----------



## Falk (14. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> falk, der 320i im e46 ist sogar ein reihensechser, nur besonders sparsam wird er nicht sein. kaputt bekommt man ihn dafür kaum.
> ich würde darauf achten das es zumindest bereits das facelift ist, dann sollte der wagen keine nennenswerten schwächen haben.
> ansonst war der e46 irgendwie für hinterachsprobleme bekannt, aber meines wissens nach nur die frühen serien.



Weißt du ab wann es Facelift gab? Und ich habe lieber einen soliden Motor als 0,5L weniger pro 100km und dafür hohe Reparaturkosten. Muss am Ende dann nur die Freundin davon überzeugen, aber die ist auch Freund kultivierten Fahrens (auch wenn das aktuelle Auto das nicht widerspiegelt).


----------



## 8800 GT (14. April 2010)

Die A Klassen gefallen mir auch nciht, weder die alten, noch die neuen, bis auf eine Ausnahme(Nicht weil meinem Mum diesen Wagen fährt): A 210 Evolution. Mit sicherheit, es gibt schönere Autos, aber ich finde es toll, wie AMG das sonst doch etwas hässliche Aussehen so verbessert hat. Ich finde die A 210 knuffig, jedoch hat sich vom Optischen her auch einen sportlichen Touch.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. April 2010)

Falk schrieb:


> Weißt du ab wann es Facelift gab? Und ich habe lieber einen soliden Motor als 0,5L weniger pro 100km und dafür hohe Reparaturkosten. Muss am Ende dann nur die Freundin davon überzeugen, aber die ist auch Freund kultivierten Fahrens (auch wenn das aktuelle Auto das nicht widerspiegelt).



das erste facelift dürfe mj02 gewesen sein, also ab ca. 09/2001.
-> BMW E46 ? Wikipedia

ich hatte von 2004-2006 einen 330da touring (ez 12/2003) - der hatte keine auffälligen macken mehr.


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fahr einfach vor mir her (ich ruf dich übers Autotelefon an) und sag mir wenn du glaubst das du 220 fährst, dann fahre ich neben dich und mache ein Foto vom Tacho.



Warum so kompliziert? Schnappt euch in Navi mit GPS - Tacho, das ist immer noch genauer als ein Auto - Tacho bei hohen Tempo.



Falk schrieb:


> Will mich hier mal einklinken...



Am besten ein Facelift holen (2004 oder jünger) die sind ausgereift, der  Rückruf mit der Hinterachse betraf die Serie davor. 

Die Dot Matrix Anzeigen im Innenraum sollten keine Pixelfehler haben  (typische BMW Schwachstelle).

Bei Auto mit Xenonlicht: gabs Probleme bei der Elektrik, evtl öfters  Ausfälle an der Lichtanlage (neue Brenner gehen richtig in die Kohle).  Meiner hat normale H7 Lampen, hat zwar kein Stylefaktor, Licht ist aber  gut - die Leuchtmittel seit 2 Jahren drin und nie eine Lampe  durchgebrannt. 

Nen 320er kannste auch sparsam fahren, nur halt wenn du es mal fliegen  lassen willst musste den drehen - wobei die letzte Version mit 170 PS  geht schon ganz gut, der hat in Wirklichkeit 2.2 L Hubraum.

Da du zum Benziner tendierst - aber zur Vollständigkeit halber, falls es  ein 320d sein sollte, ob da schon Schäden am Motor wegen defektem Turbo  waren, oder evtl. schon ein Austauschturbo drin ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert? Schnappt euch in Navi mit GPS - Tacho, das ist immer noch genauer als ein Auto - Tacho bei hohen Tempo.



Mit TomTom & Co. bekommst du keine präzisen Werte, dann schon eher eine Performance Box. Und wie bereits erwähnt, mein Tacho ist schon "Performance-Box-geeicht"

Vom Spaßfaktor mal ganz zu schweigen  .


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2010)

und du willst neben ihn fahren und nen Foto von seinem Tacho machen?

Ich hoffe nur diesen Satz falsch interpretiert zu haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> und du willst neben ihn fahren und nen Foto von seinem Tacho machen?
> 
> Ich hoffe nur diesen Satz falsch interpretiert zu haben.



Wie erwähnt, ich weiß wieviel mein Tacho vorgeht (PerformanceBox sei Dank). D.h. wenn ich parallel zu ihm fahre, dann weiß ich relativ genau wie schnell er fährt.
Und selbstverständlich fotografiere ich meinen Tacho wenn ich parallel fahre. Alles andere wäre ein wenig unsinnig  .

Aber wie auch schon erwähnt, das ist die "B"-Lösung, besser ist es wenn ich die PerformanceBox nocheinmal bekomme.


----------



## 8800 GT (14. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert? Schnappt euch in Navi mit GPS - Tacho, das ist immer noch genauer als ein Auto - Tacho bei hohen Tempo.
> 
> 
> 
> A


Ich hatte doch bereits mit Navi gemessen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich fotografiere ich meinen Tacho wenn ich parallel fahre. Alles andere wäre ein wenig unsinnig  .


 
Würde aber sehr interessant aussehen. 
Zumindest wäre ein Foto davon, wie du aus deinem Auto sein Tachometer fotografierst, deutliche erhellender.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. April 2010)

Bin heute ne A-Klasse W168 Automatik gefahren und die Automatik ist übelst lahm!


----------



## 8800 GT (16. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Bin heute ne A-Klasse W168 Automatik gefahren und die Automatik ist übelst lahm!


das kommt immer auf die Motorisierung an
Ich finde die Schaltzeiten unser A ziemlich gut
Vllt lad ich heut abend mal ein Video hoch...


----------



## der_yappi (16. April 2010)

Bin grad dabei meine Eltern zu bequatschen das ich meinen 206er ausmustern kann.
Hab schon nen Ibiza FR mit 150PS und DSG im Auge.
Muss noch die Finanzierung auf die Beine stellen und einen guten Preis für den Puggi raushandeln.
Preisnachlass bei SEAT wären 15% auf Liste (Krüppelausweis sei Dank - der muss ja wenigstens für was gute sein  )


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. April 2010)

Muss es unbedingt DSG sein?? Nimm am besten nen schalter!


----------



## der_yappi (16. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Muss es unbedingt DSG sein?? Nimm am besten nen schalter!



Hab ich mir zuerst auch überlegt. Aber irgendwie reizt mich das DSG.
Werde aber vorher ne Probefahrt mit nem DSG-geschalteten Auto machen um mir das direkt "anzukucken"

Da ist das letzte Wort eh noch nicht gesprochen


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2010)

YouTube - Kanal von jklasd1000<-immerhin 8,5 sek auf 100
Beladung: 2 Personen, voller Tank, 60l Blumenerde im Kofferraum
Nur diese elendigen aussagen wie Automatik ist lahm, A klassen sind *******... gehen mir tierisch auf den Sack
PS: damit sind nur bestimmte Leute gemeint, nicht alle


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> YouTube - Kanal von jklasd1000<-immerhin 8,5 sek auf 100
> Beladung: 2 Personen, voller Tank, 60l Blumenerde im Kofferraum



8,5 auf 100 ist aber nicht schnell. Das macht doch heute jeder halbwegs "brauchbare" 4 Zylinder Diesel Kombi  .


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 8,5 auf 100 ist aber nicht schnell. Das macht doch heute jeder halbwegs "brauchbare" 4 Zylinder Diesel Kombi  .


ICh weis dass das Mainstream ist, jedoch ist die Werksangabe für die Automatik 9 sek
Zudem war der Wagen auch noch etwas beladen.......
Und selbst wenn ein Schaltwagen z.B. mit 8 sek. angegeben ist-es gibt kaum Leute, die immer perfekt schalten und die Werksangabe erreichen.
Der 1.20d von meinem Kumpel braucht 9,5 sek auf 100-auch mit Automatik.
Mir geht es auch nicht dadrum, mit dem Wagen nen 325i abzuziehen, dafür kommt papis Wagen zum Zug, sondern der Vergleich zu den meisten lahmen A Klassen gefällt mir. Ich finde es immer wieder schön, mit der lahmen A Klasse(wie die allermeisten denken) mal inner Stadt schell loszufahren....


----------



## Adrenalize (17. April 2010)

Was soll eigentlich dieses ständige Gerede darüber, wer wen abzieht.
Ist das hier eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Impotente? 

Ist doch lächerlich, darüber zu diskutieren, wer den besten Ampelstart hinlegt, oder ob eine Karre jetzt 195 oder 200 schafft.

Letztendlich kommt es doch darauf an, dass einem das Auto vom aussehen und vom Feeling her gefällt und man Spaß damit hat im Rahmen der STVO.

Sportlich oder auch mal gemütlich durch kurvige Landstraßen fahren oder auf der fast leeren Autobahn mal den Motor richtig durchblasen, dort wo es noch erlaubt ist. 

Diese ständige "Schw*nzvergleicherei" ist doch einfach nur pubertär und prollig.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Diese ständige "Schw*nzvergleicherei" ist doch einfach nur pubertär und prollig.


Kann ja sein, aber ich habe damit nicht angefangen


----------



## Stormbringer (17. April 2010)

hey, wenn es heisst, der 120d von meinem kumpel in 9.5 secs... handgestopp? messtoleranz?


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hey, wenn es heisst, der 120d von meinem kumpel in 9.5 secs... handgestopp? messtoleranz?


Auch mit Video und Stoppuhr-habe sogar 3 Zentel abgezogen, da man mit der Hand vllt a weng daneben liegt
Achja, ist ein Cabrio...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch nicht dadrum, mit dem Wagen nen 325i abzuziehen, dafür kommt papis Wagen zum Zug, sondern der Vergleich zu den meisten lahmen A Klassen gefällt mir. Ich finde es immer wieder schön, mit der lahmen A Klasse(wie die allermeisten denken) mal inner Stadt schell loszufahren....



Hattest du nicht mit dem 330 Vergleich angefangen ?!?
Hmm, um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mir bei einer A-Klasse noch nie überlegt wie schnell oder langsam sie ist. Da das Klientel in der Regel relativ alt ist hoffe ich eigentlich im Stadtverkehr nur das mich der A-Klasse-Vordermann an der grünen Ampel nich tverhungern lässt und mcih in die nächste Rot-Phase zwingt.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieses ständige Gerede darüber, wer wen abzieht.
> Ist das hier eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Impotente?



Ist doch lustig...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Letztendlich kommt es doch darauf an, dass einem das Auto vom aussehen und vom Feeling her gefällt und man Spaß damit hat im Rahmen der STVO.



Du hast ja Recht, alle Menschen sind dumm. Und wozu gibt es Sport, man kann ja auch mal Fußballspielen ohne die Tore zu zählen oder einen Marathon laufen ohne Uhr, ....
Gönn lieber mal anderen ihren Spaß ohne die Dinge die einen nicht interessieren abzuwerten.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hey, wenn es heisst, der 120d von meinem kumpel in 9.5 secs... handgestopp? messtoleranz?



Klingt für mich nach schwerem Motorschaden, sehr jungem Fahrer oder massiven Defizieten bei der Messung.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht mit dem 330 Vergleich angefangen ?!?
> 
> 
> Ich hatte den 330i mit ner A 200 turbo verglichen, desweiteren sagte ich schon zahlreiche Posts davor, dass der 330i nichts mit dem Sinn des Posts zu tun hatte.....
> ...


Ist ja jetzt egal...
Achja IT Passion: der Tacho der A scheint sogar exakt genau zu gehen: 1 Gang-50(Tacho 50 kmh), 2. gang bis 87(Tacho knapp 90), 3. Gang bis 137(Tacho knapp 140).....
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es bei den knapp 220 laut Tacho leicht bergab ging.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieses ständige Gerede darüber, wer wen abzieht.
> Ist das hier eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Impotente?
> 
> Ist doch lächerlich, darüber zu diskutieren, wer den besten Ampelstart hinlegt, oder ob eine Karre jetzt 195 oder 200 schafft.


 
Ist halt menschlich. Es geht im Leben immer darum, wer mehr hat, besser ist und weiter kommt.
Das ist Teil der Evolution. 
Ich brauch das auch nicht, aber wenn einer kommt, dass er das Auto, das Haus, das Pferd und die Frau besitzt (man beachte die Reihenfolge ), dann kontere ich eben auch.
Meine Fässer, mein Koks, meine Lippengerollten, meine Dödellänge, mein schwarzes Adressbuch ().


----------



## 8800 GT (18. April 2010)

IT-Passion: bitteschön, ein Vid des 1,20dYouTube - Kanal von jklasd1000  <-9sekunden(minimal Bergab)


----------



## Stormbringer (18. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> IT-Passion: bitteschön, ein Vid des 1,20dYouTube - Kanal von jklasd1000  <-9sekunden(minimal Bergab)



nicht so sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. April 2010)

@8800 GT,

laut AB Ausgabe 27/2009 beschleunigt der 5 Türige 120d in 7,8s von 0->100 km/h und in 12,8s auf 130 km/h. Da sehe ich nach wie vor kein Land für die A-Klasse  .
Sorry.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> nicht so sehr aussagekräftig.


Wieso nicht?


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> @8800 GT,
> 
> laut AB Ausgabe 27/2009 beschleunigt der 5 Türige 120d in 7,8s von 0->100 km/h und in 12,8s auf 130 km/h. Da sehe ich nach wie vor kein Land für die A-Klasse  .
> Sorry.


Das kann ja sein, aber DIESER 120d ist nunmal deutlich langsamer....
Vllt, weil er von Anfang an zT. ziemlich getreten wurde?


----------



## Stormbringer (18. April 2010)

okay, gegen einen 120d, der seine leistung nicht mehr bringt, sieht die a-klasse natürlich auch mal land. 

btw: mein diesel ist auch schneller als ein defekter porsche.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> okay, gegen einen 120d, der seine leistung nicht mehr bringt, sieht die a-klasse natürlich auch mal land.
> 
> btw: mein diesel ist auch schneller als ein defekter porsche.


So, jetzt schau dir mal die Werksangabe anhttp://www.bmw.de/de/de/newvehicles/1series/convertible/2007/allfacts/engine/datasheet.html, dann glaubst du nämlich nicht mehr, dass er kaputt ist: 8,1 sek für die Handschaltung, also etwa 8,7 für die Automatik(und wir saßen zu zweit im AUto)
Noch fragen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> So, jetzt schau dir mal die Werksangabe anBMW 1er Cabrio : Technische Daten, dann glaubst du nämlich nicht mehr, dass er kaputt ist: 8,1 sek für die Handschaltung, also etwa 8,7 für die Automatik(und wir saßen zu zweit im AUto)
> Noch fragen?



Ja, eine Frage hätte ich noch.
Geht es hier um das Cabrio?


----------



## 8800 GT (18. April 2010)

Ohhh ****
Sorry mein Fehler, ja es ist das Cabrio
Hätte ich erwähnen sollen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ohhh ****
> Sorry mein Fehler, ja es ist das Cabrio
> Hätte ich erwähnen sollen...



OK, dann fassen wir mal zusammen:

- Cabrio (schwerste Karosserieform des Einser)
- Automatik
- 2 Personen
- Laut dir "schlecht behandelt"

Jetzt verstehe ich, selbst als "Vergleichs-Freak", den Sinn des Vergleichs nicht mehr  .


----------



## Stormbringer (18. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ohhh ****
> Sorry mein Fehler, ja es ist das Cabrio
> *Hätte ich erwähnen sollen...*



schon.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> OK, dann fassen wir mal zusammen:
> 
> - Cabrio (schwerste Karosserieform des Einser)
> - Automatik
> ...


Naja, die A hat auch ne Automatik, 140000 KM(also ist der Motor auch nicht mehr der frischste), ebenso 2 Personen, der Tank war randvoll und im Kofferraum lagen 60l Blumenerde

@ Storm: In der Beschreibung des Videos stehts aber eig. drin...


----------



## Icke&Er (18. April 2010)

Ich weich mal vom Thema ab, da ich gerade ein sehr beliebtes Video gesehen habe und nun das Auto daraus haben will! *Zumindest den Motor*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiickxCTO1Y&feature=related 

MFG


----------



## Whoosaa (18. April 2010)

Grad gesehen, dass der neue A8 W12 rauskommt.


----------



## Jan565 (18. April 2010)

A8 W12 schönes ding. Aber ich bin ein fan von Old Shool karren. Ende des jahres endlich den Jetta 2 1,6 70PS von mein ellis xD. Was mich an den alten autos wundert ist, wie die nich hochdrehen können. Im 1. schaff ich damit die 70km/h und im 2. 100-105. Die Teile laufen und laufe, egal was kommt. Bei 258k Km noch kein ende in sicht.


----------



## Icke&Er (18. April 2010)

Die alten Karren waren oft richtige Drehzahlschlampen! Mit meinem 04rer Fiesta schaffe ich aber auch ordentliche Werte

1. Gang = ca 60
2. Gang = 90-95
3. Gang = 130
4. Gang = 180
5. Gang = 205

MFG


----------



## Gast12348 (18. April 2010)

Luftpumpen bzw Nähmaschinen Motoren muss man ja auch auf drehzahl halten das wenigst etwas leistung anliegt *g* Allerdings glaub ich das dein Tacho enorme abweichungen hatt oder hast du einen mit ner 2 liter Duratec maschine  ?


----------



## Icke&Er (18. April 2010)

Nein ne 1,4 Duratec!

Die Fords sind aber algemein sehr drehfreudig! 

PS: Tacho hat, laut ADAC Lichtschrankenmessung, ca 3kmh abweichung

MFG


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2010)

Mein Streety mit 1,6l macht auf jeden Fall deutlich weniger.
Drehen tut er aber auch gerne(und trinken noch viel lieber).


----------



## Gast12348 (18. April 2010)

In welchen Km/h bereich wurd den die messung gemacht, im mittleren bereich ? Weil nach oben hin wird der Tacho meist ungenauer, und mich wundert es das du 205km/h hinbekommst wenn die werksangabe vom Topspeed bei 166 liegt für den 1.4er Duratec  

Naja und allgemein drehfreudig so würd ich das auf garkeinen fall sagen, also ich hatte mal nen RS2000 ( siehe Avatar )  und so drehfreudig war der garnicht mal, der wurde etwas zäh über 5500rpm ( nein er war nicht verheizt ) 
genauso hab ich es aber auch in errinerung von dem Escort von nem kollegen nen 1.8er 16V 105PS der war richtig träge obenraus. 

Aber ey vor 15 jahren hatte mal nen kumpel von mir nen Polo2 der hat es tatsächlich geschaft im zweiten gang bis 120zu kommen laut Tacho, allerdings mit 2km anlauf, und der hat geschrieen ohne ende, war aber noch nen guter alter vergaser Motor die kannste eh bis zum Tod hochdrehen weils kein drehzahlbegrenzer gab, auser nen mechanischen den man aber easy mit nem schraubenzieher rausmachen konnt *g*

Das beste is aber so nen Tigra 16V 90PS wenn da unterhalb von 5000 kommt denkst du da geht garnix *g* einmal so nen ding über die autobahn gejagt also nie wieder *g*


----------



## Zoon (19. April 2010)

Hab mir gestern den Peugeot RCZ angesehen ein echt schniekes Teil. Für die jenigen die schon immer nen Mini Cooper JCW haben wollen aber das Playmobil Interieur nervt ist das sicher ne gute Alternative.

Motor: 1.6 Turbo 200 PS, Fahrwerk auch identisch mit Mini. ESP Off Taste wo das ESP auch wirklich Off ist 

Endlich mal wieder ein Auto von denen was den 206 RC oder 205 GTi würdig ersetzen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Streety mit 1,6l macht auf jeden Fall deutlich weniger.
> Drehen tut er aber auch gerne(und trinken noch viel lieber).


 
Dessen Motor ist doch auch uralt, basiert noch auf dem Triebwerk, das Ford im Fiesta 1 von 1979 eingebaut hat.


----------



## Stormbringer (19. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern den Peugeot RCZ angesehen ein echt schniekes Teil. Für die jenigen die schon immer nen Mini Cooper JCW haben wollen aber das Playmobil Interieur nervt ist das sicher ne gute Alternative.
> 
> Motor: 1.6 Turbo 200 PS, Fahrwerk auch identisch mit Mini. ESP Off Taste wo das ESP auch wirklich Off ist
> 
> Endlich mal wieder ein Auto von denen was den 206 RC oder 205 GTi würdig ersetzen kann.



schaut nett aus - aber die top-motorisierung ohne dsg/dkg/wandler anzubieten ist selten dämlich.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. April 2010)

Der Peugot ist doch einfach nur ne französische 1 zu 1 Kopie des Audi TT, mal wieder keine Ideen die Franzosen.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Der Peugot ist doch einfach nur ne französische 1 zu 1 Kopie des Audi TT, mal wieder keine Ideen die Franzosen.



Dito - allerdings wurde er, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, auch als genau das angekündigt (zwischen den Zeilen natürlich). Viel zu erwarten war von daher eh nicht, das Endprodukt ist aber wirklich (zumindest äußerlich) die reinste Kopie des TT..


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dessen Motor ist doch auch uralt, basiert noch auf dem Triebwerk, das Ford im Fiesta 1 von 1979 eingebaut hat.


Wenn du die volle Evolution zurück rechnest musst du auch gleich bis 1959 gehen. 

Ist aber kein "echter" Duratec, da hast du schon recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, beruht er auf den OHV Motor, den Ford schon im Fiesta XR2 eingebaut hat.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2010)

Nicht ganz.
Ist nen OHC Motor den die Brasilianer aus dem Zetec-SE gebastelt haben. Der wiederum war im XR2i.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2010)

Aha, also das '89 Modell und nicht das '85 Modell. 
Modernste Technik eben. 

Das Dilemma ist wohl, dass man im Streetka nichts anders als die Motoren des KA reinbauen kann, für andere Motoren ist der Frontaufbau halt nicht gemacht.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> In welchen Km/h bereich wurd den die messung gemacht, im mittleren bereich ? Weil nach oben hin wird der Tacho meist ungenauer, und mich wundert es das du 205km/h hinbekommst wenn die werksangabe vom Topspeed bei 166 liegt für den 1.4er Duratec


 
Ja, das war alles bei knapp unter 100kmh!

Aber bei 190kmh (laut Tacho) sagt das Navi 184kmh! Ist also eine recht gute Abweichung. Bei den 205kmh stabd der Zeiger auf genau 210kmh, aber es war leicht Bergab! 

MFG


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

Bergab mit rückenwind ? *gg* das würd alles erklären wobei ne abweichung von 40km/h zu den werksangaben ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Ein Ferrari hatte von hinten angeschoben.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Bergab mit rückenwind ? *gg* das würd alles erklären wobei ne abweichung von 40km/h zu den werksangaben ist schon ordentlich.


 
Ne ne! War nur so ein bissel Berg ab so ca 200m auf der Autobahn und die Angaben stimmen doch eh nie! 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Ferrari hatte von hinten angeschoben.


 
Nein, der muste gerade rechts ran um mich vorbei zulassen 

MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Nein, der muste gerade rechts ran um mich vorbei zulassen


 
Wieso, hatte er einen platten Reifen bekommen, weil er über Teile von dem sich auflösenden Motors in deinem Auto gefahren ist?


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

@icke&er ja manche Werksangaben bekommt nen normalverbraucher nicht hin, weil er ersten nicht weis unter welchen bedingungen diese angaben gemessen werden, und weil man die bedingungen manchmal nicht erfüllen kann, trotzdem halt ich die angaben bisl für unrealistisch. 
Oder hat der fiesta so nen pervers guten Cw wert das 80ps reichen um nen 1.1tonnen fahrzeug auf 205km/h zu beschleunigen.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, hatte er einen platten Reifen bekommen, weil er über Teile von dem sich auflösenden Motors in deinem Auto gefahren ist?


Wie soll das denn gehen, wenn der Ferrari vor ihm fuhr?


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @icke&er ja manche Werksangaben bekommt nen normalverbraucher nicht hin, weil er ersten nicht weis unter welchen bedingungen diese angaben gemessen werden, und weil man die bedingungen manchmal nicht erfüllen kann, trotzdem halt ich die angaben bisl für unrealistisch.
> Oder hat der fiesta so nen pervers guten Cw wert das 80ps reichen um nen 1.1tonnen fahrzeug auf 205km/h zu beschleunigen.



200 Sachen mit nem Fiesta sind schlicht quatsch, auch wenn bergab, Rückenwind etc. aber dennoch: nen 1.4er Motörchen liefert keine 200 Sachen, dass man 175 kmh schafft wär zwar möglich aber 200 nie im Leben. 

Und auch wenn Hersteller an jeder Ecke die Werte schönigen, dass die sich so verhauen gibts nicht oder zeigt der Fiesta beim 1. Gang schleifender Kupplung schon 40 an??


----------



## 8800 GT (20. April 2010)

glaube nicht mal, dass der 5. Gang bis 200 reichen würde...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen, wenn der Ferrari vor ihm fuhr?


 
Um vor ihm fahren zu können, muss er ihn erst mal überholen, denn ich denke nicht, dass man mit einem Fiesta einen Ferrari einholen kann. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> 200 Sachen mit nem Fiesta sind schlicht quatsch, auch wenn bergab, Rückenwind etc. aber dennoch: nen 1.4er Motörchen liefert keine 200 Sachen, dass man 175 kmh schafft wär zwar möglich aber 200 nie im Leben.


 
Der einzige Fiesta, der wirklich über 200 läuft ist der ST, sonst schafft das keiner.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> 200 Sachen mit nem Fiesta sind schlicht quatsch, auch wenn bergab, Rückenwind etc. aber dennoch: nen 1.4er Motörchen liefert keine 200 Sachen, dass man 175 kmh schafft wär zwar möglich aber 200 nie im Leben.
> 
> Und auch wenn Hersteller an jeder Ecke die Werte schönigen, dass die sich so verhauen gibts nicht oder zeigt der Fiesta beim 1. Gang schleifender Kupplung schon 40 an??



Eben genau das mein ich ja, deswegen halte ich es auch für absolut unrealistisch 210 aufm Tacho hinzubekommen mit ner 1.4er 80Ps nähmaschine. Und 40km/h abweichen wär ja schon enorm. 

Vorallem laut werksangaben schaft nen 150PS 2Liter Duratec 205km/h im Fiesta


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Das auf dem Tacho dann rund 225 sind (ein Kumpel hatte mal so einen und wir habens getestet).
Also, 20km/h mehr auf dem Tacho sind durchaus mnöglich, aber 40 mehr?
Das ist entweder der Tacho kaputt oder die Rad/Reifenkomkbination ist nicht für den Wagen zugelassen.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

Jep deswegen hab ich ja gefragt in welchen geschwindigkeits bereicht die Tachomessung gemacht wurde, den nach oben hin hat man in der regel eine größere abweichung.

Falsche Rad Reifen kombi ist natürlich auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Die Anzeige ist nicht genau, das ist richtig, aber 40km/h mehr ist nun mal recht viel.
So schlechte Tachos baut nicht mal Ford ein.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> nen 1.4er Motörchen liefert keine 200 Sachen, dass man 175 kmh schafft wär zwar möglich aber 200 nie im Leben.


Vielleicht nicht in nem Ford, aber bei nem 1.4 TSI mit Kompressor & Turbo sieht das anders aus....


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Der hat ja auch mehr Leistung als der Fiesta. 
Außerdem gibts auch 1,4 Liter Motörchen, die 300 laufen, frag mal einen Biker.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

Ich sag nur eins, Hubraum ist durch nix zu ersetzen, auser durch mehr hubraum 
Ich hab lieber nen 2 liter Saugmotor, als so nen motörchen mit zwangsbeatmung. 

Wie sagt man so schön:  Nur halbtote werden zwangsbeatmet


----------



## akaEmpty (20. April 2010)

ich bin mit 'nem 1,2 oder 1,4 liter (werks-)corsa schon 200 "Tacho"-km/h gefahren (mit viel schwung und dann bergab). das war in meiner zivi-zeit (essen auf rädern)

das war das erste nicht mehr eckige corsa-modell, ohne servo...


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, also das '89 Modell und nicht das '85 Modell.
> Modernste Technik eben.
> 
> Das Dilemma ist wohl, dass man im Streetka nichts anders als die Motoren des KA reinbauen kann, für andere Motoren ist der Frontaufbau halt nicht gemacht.


Der Motor im Streetka ist mit den damaligen Motoren im KA nur um ein paar Ecken verwandt, allerdings hat man den RoCam später in Form des SportKA auch im kleinen Bruder verbaut und mittlerweile hat er Ableger mit weniger Hubraum welche in die Südamerikanischen KAs eingesetzt werden.

Mit dem 1,7l Motor des Puma(125PS bzw. wenn man die englisches Racing Version bekommen könnte auch 155PS) geht auch durchaus noch ein etwas leistungsstärkeres Modell in den Streetka.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Ferrari hatte von hinten angeschoben.


Das wäre natürlich eine Option. Muss mal meinen Dad Fragen ob er schiebt.


> Um vor ihm fahren zu können, muss er ihn erst mal überholen, denn ich denke nicht, dass man mit einem Fiesta einen Ferrari einholen kann.


Aber es ist erschreckend wie viele es versuchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins, Hubraum ist durch nix zu ersetzen, auser durch mehr hubraum
> Ich hab lieber nen 2 liter Saugmotor, als so nen motörchen mit zwangsbeatmung.
> 
> Wie sagt man so schön: Nur halbtote werden zwangsbeatmet


 
Ich hab lieber einen zwangsbeatmeten 2 Liter 4 Zylinder im Auto also einen anfälligen, hochdrehenden 6 Zylinder. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber es ist erschreckend wie viele es versuchen.


 
Ist wie mit dem Raubtier in der Steppe. Einige hoffen halt, dass der Ferrari krankt.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

Wasn glück das ich kein anfälligen 2 liter 6 Zylinder hab  

Wobei jeder Motor anfällig ist wenn man ihn unsachgemäss behandelt *g*


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins, Hubraum ist durch nix zu ersetzen, auser durch mehr hubraum
> Ich hab lieber nen 2 liter Saugmotor, als so nen motörchen mit zwangsbeatmung.



Naja, das Hubraumargument würde ich bei Motoren mit 5 Liter und mehr gelten lassen. Bei 2 Litern führt kein Weg am Turbo vorbei, andernfalls wird es eine traurige Drehorgel sein. Da man bei 2 Liter als Sauger kaum mehr als 200 Nm geboten bekommt. Und damit ist ja heutzutage kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Wasn glück das ich kein anfälligen 2 liter 6 Zylinder hab


 
Ich rede von den hochgezüchteten Motoren, wie Honda sie z.B. einsetzt. Lieber etwas weniger Drehzahl und dafür Aufladung.
Ist mir allemal lieber.



dfence schrieb:


> Wobei jeder Motor anfällig ist wenn man ihn unsachgemäss behandelt *g*


 
Das ist logisch.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

@IT Passion den 2 liter hab ich auch nur erwähnt weil der M20 von BMW ähnliche ps leistung hat wie dieses beatmete 1.4liter ding von VW 

Wobei der M20B20 schon nen sau sau geilen klang hat, aber man muss ihn über 4500rpm halten das auch bisl was kommt. 

@quantenslipstream och so nen Vtec von Honda ist schon nen feines machinschen, und da geht auch was vorwärts, ich mag drehorgeln solang da auch entsprechend die leistung kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream och so nen Vtec von Honda ist schon nen feines machinschen, und da geht auch was vorwärts, ich mag drehorgeln solang da auch entsprechend die leistung kommt.


 
Mich stören sie auch nicht, aber mit einem 2 Liter Motor 200PS zu erreichen ist meiner Meinung nach mit Aufladung besser als mit Drehzahl.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2010)

Naja geht, so nen S14 4 Zylinder 2 Liter maschine mit 198PS ausm M3 E30 ist schon nen sehr geiles triebwerk. Aber ich red hier von Motoren die 20-30 jahre alt sind *g* Heutzutage is das natürlich bisi anders zu sehen. 
Und irgendwo isses auch geschmackssache, bei mir kommt eher sportlichen feeling auf wenn ich nen Motor mit hochdrehzahl konzept hab. Find ich z.b bei BMW ne schande das sie von dem prinzip langsam abkommen obwohl das sehr lange einfach tradition war bei BMW.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und damit ist ja heutzutage kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen.


Och, das würde ich nicht so pauschalisieren http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3_M9vMFWu8&feature=related


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja geht, so nen S14 4 Zylinder 2 Liter maschine mit 198PS ausm M3 E30 ist schon nen sehr geiles triebwerk. Aber ich red hier von Motoren die 20-30 jahre alt sind *g* Heutzutage is das natürlich bisi anders zu sehen.
> Und irgendwo isses auch geschmackssache, bei mir kommt eher sportlichen feeling auf wenn ich nen Motor mit hochdrehzahl konzept hab. Find ich z.b bei BMW ne schande das sie von dem prinzip langsam abkommen obwohl das sehr lange einfach tradition war bei BMW.


 
Ich finde einen Turbo besser.
Beim Sauger ist die Beschleunigung übers Drehzahlband immer gleich, beim Turbo steigt sie mit dem Steigen des Ladedrucks an und das rockt einfach mehr.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. April 2010)

Drehzahl ist nicht unbedingt die beste Methode, um ordentlich Leistun g rauszupressen, aktull liegt der Trend ja auf (Doppel)Turbos, welch unterschiedlich viel Luft zu verschiedenen Drehzahlbereichen komprimieren. Das macht bestimmt Laune, wobei Ich nur Erfahrung mit nem Opel Astra (85 PS Diesel aus der Fahrschule ), nen Audi 80 B3 mit 70 PS und meinen jetzigen Audi 80 B4 mit 90 PS. Und der B3 zieht besser fort als der B4, wobei der B4 ~ 160 Kg mehr weigt aber dafür auch 20 Ps mehr hat. 

Mit Drehzahl kriegt man den B4 zwar auch etwas schneller fort, aber für später sollte der Bereich schon auf Ü100 PS gehen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Och, das würde ich nicht so pauschalisieren



Für die reinen Fahrwerte ist es egal wie man Leistung generiert. Für den Charakter eines Fahrzeugs ist es eine deutlicher Unterschied.

Eine Drehorgel fährt man in der Regel deutlich leistungsschwächer als ein aufgeladenes Fahrzeug, da man (wenn man halbwegs klar im Kopf ist) wohl kaum mit 6.000 Upm durch die Gegend tuckert.

Insofern bin ich ein Fan von modernen Turbomotoren, wie z.B. der neue 2 Liter AVT Turbo von Audi, 350 Nm ab 1.600 Upm, 211 PS ab 4.300 Upm, max. Drehzahl 6.900 Upm. Da geht alles, souveränes Cruisen aber auch drehen bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Ich mag Turbomotoren, wo man ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gedrückt bekommt, wenn man das Gas druchtretet.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. April 2010)

sommersportschuhe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Ich mag BBS nicht.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. April 2010)

selbst schuld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Die sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. April 2010)

ignorant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

Radkappen FTW


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2010)

mmmh? seid ihr schon mal nen V-tec ausm Civic Type R oder Integra gefahren? nach den koments hier denke ich nicht. 

Klar im normalen straßenverkehr wohl eher nicht so sinnvoll mit 7000 U/min. aber fürs beschleunigen auf der AB oder mal zum rumbrechen. Ein Turbo oder auch Kompressor usw. ist was fürn alltag wenns nicht grad nen V6-Bi-Turbo ist. Ich weiß die sind ja verbaut in verschiedenen Modellen aber mit ner sehr humanen einstellung. Aber damit kann man mal bequem ausm Drehzahlkeller eben anschieben aber von Fun her ganz klar die drehorgel. Gibt nichts geileres als mit 7000 U/min. durch ne Kurve zu schieben und das Sperrdif. im lenkrad zu händeln. 
Und ganz wichtig, ein V-tec motor hat durch seine variable ventilsteuerung gefüllt ein Turboschub bei gemütlichen 3500U/min und ab 6500U/min. gehts nochmal richtig ab.
drehmoment haben die sicher nicht, aber damit will man ja auch kein anhänger ziehen. 
Und haltbar sind die sicher mehr als nen Aufgeladener. Wenn ich das schon immer höre, dass ab 100Tkm man mal den turbo wechseln kann je nach fahrweise. 

Hab beide schon gefahren. Nen Turbo isses aktuell. Klar macht der auch spass aber das grinsen bekomm ich eher ab 7500 U/min. weils da nach vorne geht und man den Tumor auch hört.

Hat halt beides seine vor und nachteile aber über haltbarkeit zu diskutieren lohn hier nicht, weil der punkt geht ganz klar an die reinen sauger. Nur die premiummarken haben den markt nicht dafür, weil entweder sind die Autos zu teuer oder der Käufer zu alt. Sind halt vernunftautos. Ich hab noch niemanden gesehen der geschätzte 50 Jahre alt war und nen Type R. gefahren ist. Die sind halt nicht so bequem, leise und haben auch nicht die Ausstattung. 

Fazit: beides kann unglaublich spass machen. Der Turbo ist aber mehr auch fürn alltag geeignet, weil man da immer dampf hat. Den Sauger muss man fahren wie auffer Rennstrecke. Macht man eher selten. auch ist die Lärmbelastigung nach 3 Std. AB-fahrt sehr groß. Wie sagt man manchmal, sind halt Techno-Autos wie auffer playstation. Aber ich finds geil!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Hab beide schon gefahren. Nen Turbo isses aktuell. Klar macht der auch spass aber das grinsen bekomm ich eher ab 7500 U/min. weils da nach vorne geht und man den Tumor auch hört.


 
Das Grinsen auf dem Gesicht bezieht sich eigentlich auf die Beschleunigung, die der Turbo liefert, wenn sozusagen der zweite Wind einsetzt und den Körper in den Sitz drückt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> mmmh? seid ihr schon mal nen V-tec ausm Civic Type R oder Integra gefahren? nach den koments hier denke ich nicht.



VTec ist doch nur ein Beispiel für gutes Marketing, da man einen voll variabelen Ventiltrieb seit ewigen Jahren bei fast allen Herstellern findet, nur keiner lässt sich für sowas simples derart feiern.


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2010)

Ja das lustige ist ja, das machen beide. Der sauger sogar zweimal. Einmal bischen schwächer bei ca. 3500 und ab 6500 gehts bei dem erst los, wo der Turbo so langsam mal ans schalten denken sollte. Hab ich vorher auch nicht gedacht aber wenn die leute es nicht glauben, sollten sie mal ne Probefahrt in nem Type-R machen und sich danach mal nen Turbo mit gleicher leistung suchen.

Sogar meiner Freundin hat der Type-R besser gefallen als nen Turbo.

Ich kenn keinen anderen Hersteller, der so eine simple technik so weit bringt und so haltbar umsetzten kann. Und Honda macht es auch anders als alle anderen! Ist halt nciht so einfach sowas haltbar zu machen, oder warum machen es die anderen nicht einfach nach. Ach ja, da war ja die alttagstauglichkeit für menschen ab 60. renter hören halt kein Techno. Die finden eher Schlager toll. Kann man auch prima Party zu machen aber mal so richtig abgehtn kann man nur bei techno oder Rock und das kann halt nicth jeder.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> mmmh? seid ihr schon mal nen V-tec ausm Civic Type R oder Integra gefahren? nach den koments hier denke ich nicht.



ich bin mitte der neunziger ein paar mal mit nem civic vti 5-door gefahren. 160ps aus 1.6 liter - hörte sich suspekt an, war aber fahrspass pur bei recht geringem grundgewicht des wagens. macht wirklich spass.

pro drehzahlorgel! 

ist natürlich kein vergleich zu nem reihensechser - ich finde das im kompaktbereich immer noch das non plus ultra. da kann vag seine turbos gerne stecken lassen.


----------



## k-b (21. April 2010)

Hi! 
Ich weiß zwar, dass die meisten hier Marken-Faschisten sind, die alles gutheißen und predigen was ihre Marke macht - aber ich hab trotzdem mal ne Frage:

Kennt ihr das, dass sich der Eindruck von einem Auto auf euch ändert?
Z.b. fand ich den A4 wirklich genial am Anfang, aber je mehr Zeit verging, desto hässlicher fand ich ihn. So ging smir mit dem alten A6 und dem A5 auch. Aber jetzt scheint mir der A5 doch wieder zu gefallen inzwischen, obwohl ich ihn lange hässlich fand.


----------



## 1821984 (21. April 2010)

ja das kenn ich. Hatte mit anfang 20 die tolle idee mir nen Passat kombi (3BG) zu holen mit ner guten ausstattung. Umso länger ich überlegt habe, umso mehr habe ich erkannt, dass es voll sinnlos ist, so ein Auto zu fahren. Werde ich warscheinlich noch lange genug machen in meinem Leben. Und heute. Wenn ich mir das Auto anschaue, naja gibt hässligere aber die Preise für son ding sind viel zu hoch.

Nochmal zu den Turbos: Die Turbomotoren werden ja nur so in Stckzahlen gebaut, weil der markt zwei sachen will!
-weniger Hubraum wegen dem Sprittverbrauch
-mehr leistung wegen dem Gewicht

beides zusammen ergibt keinen Sinn. Mit meinem 1,8T und 55L Tankinhalt komme ich nicht ganz 500km. klar liegt das an der Fahrweise aber warum zum teufel hab ich nen Turbo drin, wenn der nicht drücken darf (wegen dem Sprittverbrauch). Auch würde mich mal interessieren, was die neuen 2,0 TFSI so trinken bei guter fahrt. Bestimmt nicht 10Liter. Wenn ich mit meinem kleinen ein bischen spiele dann trinkt der immer so 11 Liter. Das hat mit sprittsparen nichts zu tun aber dann kann man sich ja nen Diesel kaufen.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich weiß zwar, dass die meisten hier Marken-Faschisten sind, die alles gutheißen und predigen was ihre Marke macht - aber ich hab trotzdem mal ne Frage:
> 
> Kennt ihr das, dass sich der Eindruck von einem Auto auf euch ändert?
> Z.b. fand ich den A4 wirklich genial am Anfang, aber je mehr Zeit verging, desto hässlicher fand ich ihn. So ging smir mit dem alten A6 und dem A5 auch. Aber jetzt scheint mir der A5 doch wieder zu gefallen inzwischen, obwohl ich ihn lange hässlich fand.



ich habe das generell bei audi, vw und opel -> die kisten sind total langweilig. schön, aber langweilig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das, dass sich der Eindruck von einem Auto auf euch ändert?
> Z.b. fand ich den A4 wirklich genial am Anfang, aber je mehr Zeit verging, desto hässlicher fand ich ihn. So ging smir mit dem alten A6 und dem A5 auch. Aber jetzt scheint mir der A5 doch wieder zu gefallen inzwischen, obwohl ich ihn lange hässlich fand.


 
Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass die Audi inzwischen alle gleich aus sehen. Da gibts keine wirklichen Unterschiede mehr zwischen den Modellreihen, daher langweilt man sich schnell an deren Aussehen.
Geht jedenfalls mir so.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass die Audi inzwischen alle gleich aus sehen. Da gibts keine wirklichen Unterschiede mehr zwischen den Modellreihen, daher langweilt man sich schnell an deren Aussehen.
> Geht jedenfalls mir so.



Das war bei Audi aber schon immer so. Ob Audi 80/90/100 richtig tiefgehende optische Unterschiede gibts nicht... Das ist der Zwang, dass man jedes Auto auch aus der Entfernung sofort als Audi enttarnt un diese Gedanken dann mit der Marke verbindet. Aber der neue A8 sieht dem A4 schon enorm ähnlich, also ne Kanzlerkarosse mit nem Mittelklasse Wagen fast verwechseln zu können ist meiner Meinung nach fehlgeschlagene Designpolitik.

Aber bei VW (Golf VI und Polo), BMW ( X3 gegen X5) ist es auch nicht anders.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> BMW ( X3 gegen X5) ist es auch nicht anders.



...sehe ich auf dem ersten blick. kann man doch wirklich nicht verwechseln.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ...sehe ich auf dem ersten blick. kann man doch wirklich nicht verwechseln.



Du Held - Ich erkenn auch jeden Audi sofort, aber für Leute, welche nicht soviel Ahnung haben sehen die beiden BMW sich sehr ähnlich:

http://www.autoplenum.de/Bilder/P/p0022716/BMW/BMW-X3-xDrive18d---2009-.jpg

http://secure-shops.de/jetex//images/BMW_X5_M_Sports_Package_01_1024x768.jpg


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2010)

Mal zum Thema Aussehen:

Gerade bei BMW passiert es mir in letzter Zeit öfters, dass ich den neuen 5er und den neuen 7er verwechsele.

Zum Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen den beiden Autos ist praktisch kein Unterschied, gerade von vorne sehen sie absolut gleich aus.

Bei Audi allerdings finde ich die Unterschiede schon ausreichend, es ist halt Markenpolitik (schon immer gewesen), dass die Autos eine starke Ähnlichkeit haben (mehr als bei BMW).

Zum Beispiel hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man genau hinschaut, erkennt man deutliche Unterschiede, wie z.B. die unterscheidlichen LED-Leuchten/Leisten, den fehlenden schwarzen Kennzeichenhintergrund beim A8 und - sehr markant - den auffälligen Frontspoiler beim A4. Kleine Details, die großes ausmachen.

Und selbst wenn dann irgendjemand mit wenig Ahnung meinen A8 für einen A4 hält - ist das nicht eher sogar positiv? Ein wenig Understatement hat noch nie geschadet. Komplett gleich aussehen ist, wie ich finde, allerdings wieder etwas anderes.

MM.


----------



## 8800 GT (21. April 2010)

Die beiden BMW sehen sich wirklich verdammt ähnlich, da ist auf den 1.(2.und 3.) Blick nicht mal ein Größenunterschied zu sehen


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2010)

ihr habt bei den bmw durchaus die unterschiedliche haubenstruktur bemerkt?

zudem hat der silberne audi (glaube ich) das s-line exterieur verbaut - oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ihr habt bei den bmw durchaus die unterschiedliche haubenstruktur bemerkt?



Wohl wahr - ist aber auch der einzige wirkliche Unterschied. 



Stormbringer schrieb:


> zudem hat der silberne audi (glaube ich) das s-line exterieur verbaut - oder täusche ich mich da?



Jop, da täuscht du dich, die Lippe ist Serie.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2010)

immerhin haben die bmw's keine tränensäcke in den lampen. 

btw: der vergleich hinkt sowieso... a4 auf a8 und 5er auf 7er ist doch doof. beim audi überspringt man einfach eine nummer (a6). oder wurde bewusst das langweiligste auto von allen (a6) ausgelassen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> btw: der vergleich hinkt sowieso... a4 auf a8 und 5er auf 7er ist doch doof. beim audi überspringt man einfach eine nummer (a6). oder wurde bewusst das langweiligste auto von allen (a6) ausgelassen?



Der A6 ist jetzt in seinem letzten Produktionsjahr, insofern ist zu erwarten das der neue A6 wie ein größerer A4 oder kleinerer A8 aussieht  .


----------



## Gast12348 (21. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde einen Turbo besser.
> Beim Sauger ist die Beschleunigung übers Drehzahlband immer gleich, beim Turbo steigt sie mit dem Steigen des Ladedrucks an und das rockt einfach mehr.



Man merkt du bist noch nie in einem gut motorisieren BMW unterwegs gewesen, denn genau das macht ja die BMW sauger aus, sie ham ne charakteristik die ist einfach "geil" wenn z.b bei meinem an die 4500rpm kommst dann bekommst nen tritt ins kreuz und die kiste schiebt so richtig vorwärts. Das gleiche bei meinem kollegen mit nem E30 und ner 3.5liter maschine, da trittst drauf und das ding fängt an ab ner gewissen drehzahl nochmal ne portion drauf zu legen und schiebt einfach nur mächtig nach vorne, da hatte schon so manch Turbo sein nachsehen. 
zumindest die alten motoren hatten diese charakteristik und deswegen mag ich die alten BMW auch ( unter anderem ) nur die 4 zylinder sind mir suspekt mit ausnahme vom M3.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der A6 ist jetzt in seinem letzten Produktionsjahr, insofern ist zu erwarten das der neue A6 wie ein größerer A4 oder kleinerer A8 aussieht  .



soviel ist sicher.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> soviel ist sicher.



Ein Audi A6 als Business Liner kann nicht so aggresiv durchgestylt sein, er sollte eher von Understatment zeugn. Was Design angeht hat BMW sich ja alls schön versaut, 5er um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Und Mercedes wird zum Arabischen Franzosen. Na Klasse...

Von daher ist und bleibt Audi die Nummer 1, der A8 hats bestätigt - wenngleich Design immer Geschmacksfrage bleiben wird.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2010)

im lebe net. der schrott aus ingolstadt mit ihren überteuerten werkstätten kommt mir net ins haus.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> immerhin haben die bmw's keine tränensäcke in den lampen.



Wie soll man eigentlich 'ne gescheite Diskussion abhalten, wenn du die ganze Zeit mit irgendwelchem objektiven Gelaber ankommst.. 



Stormbringer schrieb:


> btw: der vergleich hinkt sowieso... a4 auf a8 und 5er auf 7er ist doch doof. beim audi überspringt man einfach eine nummer (a6). oder wurde bewusst das langweiligste auto von allen (a6) ausgelassen?



Hat irgendwer gesagt, dass es um spezifische Modelle ging? 
Nein. Es ging darum, welche Modelle von welchem Hersteller sich ähnlich sind. 
Junge, Junge..


----------



## Adrenalize (21. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Was Design angeht hat BMW sich ja alls schön versaut, 5er um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.


Das ist Ansichtssache. Optisch kommt der F10 natürlich schon nach dem F01, zumindest auf den ersten Blick.
Dennoch gibt es in der Front mehr Unterschiede als nur die Haube, die Scheinwerfer sind anders geschnitten, die Niere ist anders und auch die Verkleidung unten. In der Seiten Linie wirkt der F10 keilförmiger und sportlicher und das Heck unterschiedet sich insgesamt am deutlichsten.   
Ich denke, die neue Ähnlichkeit soll aber auch unterstreichen, dass der 5er so nahe am 7er ist wie nie zuvor, was die Qualität und die Ausstattung angeht.

Und der F01 verkaufte sich ja bisher hervorragend, im letzten Jahr wohl mehr Modelle als S-klasse und A8 zusammen.
ADAC spricht beim F10 schlichtweg von einem der besten Fahrzeuge, dass sie je getestet haben, und da der 5er ohnehin die Kernmodellreihe schlechthin ist, und das neue Design im Vergleich zum alten eigentlich jeden überzeugt, müssen sich die E-Klasse und der A6 in Zukunft wieder warm anziehen... 

Was diese komischen Coupe-Kombi-Limousinen angeht, gefällt mir der A5 Sportback allerdings besser als der 5er GT. Aber an den Panamera kommt da ohnehin keiner mehr ran.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was diese komischen Coupe-Kombi-Limousinen angeht, gefällt mir der A5 Sportback allerdings besser als der 5er GT. Aber an den Panamera kommt da ohnehin keiner mehr ran.



Ich muss sagen, mir gefällt diese "neue" Rasse verdammt gut. 

Gerade auch A5, den 5er GT finde ich .. naja, der Panamera ist selbstverständlich der King - aber hast du schon den neuen - wie heißt er - CLS gesehen?  
In dem Sektor wirds auf jeden Fall verdammt spannend in der nächsten Zeit.. 

EDIT: Nix CLS - der Concept Shooting Break.  Guckst du hier.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> im lebe net. der schrott aus ingolstadt mit ihren überteuerten werkstätten kommt mir net ins haus.



Schon komisch dass die Audis aber lt. TÜV zuverlässiger als die BMW sind, immerhin hats BMW ja nun mal nach 15 Jahren gelernt Autos ohne Frontachsensorgen zu bauen, welche ja man sonst gleich mit dem Schlüssel und Betriebshandbuch mitbekommen hat. Also hör mit BMW auf. Die sollten besser mal an ihr Image denken, nen BMW unterhalb des 1ers mit Frontantrieb ist schlicht ein verdammt schlechter Witz.

Die Kombicoupés sind relativ gesehen ein Nischenprodukt in der Nische, aber Mercedes hats mit dem CLS gezeigt wie man 4 Türige Coupés verkauft. Der A5 Sportback ist aber einfach lecker. Nicht umsonst mein Profilpic 

Der Panamera ist auch richtiger Humbug, ein 5 Türiger Porsche mit Pummelheck. Pfui Deivel. Irgendwie werden alle Sitten über Board geworfen, siehe Mercedes und dessen "Arabisch-französischer Entwicklungshilfe."


----------



## Adrenalize (21. April 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> EDIT: Nix CLS - der Concept Shooting Break.  Guckst du hier.


Wow, ein gechoppter, verzogener Kombi mit Automatik-Lenkradschaltung.
Kein Wunder, dass Mercedes soviel Miese macht. autos, die die Welt nicht braucht und niemals wollte. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass die Audis aber lt. TÜV zuverlässiger als die BMW sind


Schon komisch, dass die Audis bei den Langzeittests der autobild dann über die 100k km hinweg immer mehr Ärger machten als die BMWs (1er als bester Wagen im Langzeittest) und dass die VWs sich alle am Ende ansiedelten, qualitativ mieser als so mancher Italiener oder Franzose, was die Haltbarkeit anging.
Über Zuverlässigkeit kann der TÜV eh nichts sagen, eher über Verschleiß und kleinere Defekte, da spielt dann aber auch wieder die Fahrweise eine große Rolle. Ein S4 wird beim TÜV wohl durchschnittlich auch mehr Probleme mit ausgeschlagenen Lagern oder runtergefahrenen Bremsen haben als ein A4. Ist er deshalb qualitativ schlechter? Nein, er wird nur mehr beansprucht.


> Also hör mit BMW auf. Die sollten besser mal an ihr Image denken, nen BMW unterhalb des 1ers mit Frontantrieb ist schlicht ein verdammt schlechter Witz.


Der kleine Polo im Audikleid ist aber auch witzig. 
Warum darf die VAG zig Modelle auf einer Platform rausbringen, und wenn BMW dasselbe tut, ist es plötzlich schlecht fürs Image? Der mini ist ein Trend- und Nischenprodukt, für das aber in hohem Maße Technik entwickelt wird. Warum nicht noch ein seriöses kleines Stadtauto entwickeln, das diese Technik mitbenutzt?
Damit bieten wir Hassern der britischen Rennsemmel eine seriösere alternative und graben Audi die A1-Kunden ab. Dass dir das nicht gefällt, ist klar. 



> Der Panamera ist auch richtiger Humbug, ein 5 Türiger Porsche mit Pummelheck. Pfui Deivel. Irgendwie werden alle Sitten über Board geworfen, siehe Mercedes und dessen "Arabisch-französischer Entwicklungshilfe."


So kann eigentlich nur jemand reden, der noch nie dringesessen ist oder ihn aus nächster Nähe gesehen hat. Jedenfalls um Längen besser als frühere Versuche der Porschianer, ihre Modellpalette zu erweitern (924, 944, 928...)
Natürlich nicht traditionell, ein Porsche ist ein Zweitwagen für Betuchte und muss nicht unbedingt viel Platz oder 4 Sitze bieten.
Trotzdem haben die es meiner Meinung nach optisch besser als BMW, Audi und MB geschafft, aus einem Coupe eine Coupesine zu machen. 
Das das Ding aussieht wie ein Porsche und auch so fährt, weils eben einer ist, wäre ein weiterer Vorteil.


----------



## 1821984 (21. April 2010)

ganz ehrlich mal. Seid langen fehlen mir autos wie diese, die so herrlich unvernünftig sind. 

Klar ein M3 oder S5 sind schon schicke autos aber sie alle haben eines nicht. 
Hört sich zwar komisch an aber ich finde so etwas ältere Autos, die Leben, man hört noch das stück Technik und nimmt kleinste veränderungen war. Sie sind richtige Zicken und wenn du nicht gut mit ihnen umgehst, dann schmeißen sie dich weg. Sie wollen gepflegt werden und sie brauen auch mal nen Tritt aufn Kopf. Jeden Tag vorm anlassen kommt der Moment, wo man denkt, mal schauen ob sie gut laufen oder ob das Wetter schlecht ist. Damals wurde Motorentuning noch mittels Hubraumerweiterung, andere Nockenwellen, Ventile vergrößern usw. gemacht. Heute rennt jeder zum Computerspezi und haut sich ne andere Software rauf und gut. Ggf. noch mal nen größeren Turbo vor und fertig und dann denken die alle noch, dass die ahnung von Motoren haben.

Ach ja die Amis fangen damit wieder an. Welch ein glück. endlich wieder dicke Hemi-motoren in ich sage mal einfache autos. Hemi motoren finden auch alle toll aber von der Technik sind die gute 40 Jahre alt. untenliegende Nockenwelle inner Corvette. ohne worte aber es rockt und man hat da keinen 6 Zyl. Bi-turbo der genauso viel Trinkt. Nein einfach hubraum statt Wohnraum. Wesentlich geiler als irgendwelche elektronisch behinderten Audis, BMWs und wie sie nicht alle heißen.

Nen arbeitskollege kann in seinen Audi noch nicht mal nen anderes radio eiinbauen ohne das mühsehlich anlernen zu müssen oder so. 
Und das ist nen A4 so ca. 2004 BJ. Technik die begeistert halt.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wow, ein gechoppter, verzogener Kombi mit Automatik-Lenkradschaltung.
> Kein Wunder, dass Mercedes soviel Miese macht. autos, die die Welt nicht braucht und niemals wollte.
> 
> 
> ...



tja, alles gesagt, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

ich finds ja lustig wer sich hier alles ausläßt. ich hab einen audi gehabt, und zwar lange genug um zu wissen das mir so schnell keiner mehr ins haus kommt. die abzocke bei den wartungen ist wirklich erschreckend...


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. April 2010)

Komisch wer aber auch immer denkt, alles besser zu wissen.

Der Panamera ist mehr oder weniger ein Auto zum Streiten, denn so ein Porsche ist einfach kein Porsche, auch wenn die Qualität des Autos außer Frage steht.

@stormbringer: Dann hattest du ne schlechte Werkstatt, denn bei meiner originalen Audi/Vw Werkstatt musste Ich noch nie etwas beklagen.

Nen Audi A1 ist ein klasse Wagen, der wirklich etwas anderes bietet als der Mini, den das kleineste BMWchen ist wahnsinnig teuer im Vergleich zu der Qualität des Autos. Wie das beim A1 werden wird weiß ch aber auch nicht.

Ach und Autobild: Die absolut seriöse Zeitung, in welcher immer ein deutsche Wagen auf Platz 1 steht?? Und ein Jaguar mit 40 Punkten dahinter und ein Honda Accord gleich 30 Punkte dahinter und wo VW immer jeden Vergleich gewinnt?? Wahnsinng tiefgründig diese Aussage mit dem 1er. Und ich kenn das Ergebnis, der Audi A6 hat mit einer 3- abgeschnitten.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @stormbringer: Dann hattest du ne schlechte Werkstatt, denn bei meiner originalen Audi/Vw Werkstatt musste Ich noch nie etwas beklagen.



nein, ich hatte sogar 4 schlechte werkstätten.
die krönung war, aufgrund eines geräuschs wurde der motor auseinandergenommen. gefunden haben sie freilich nichts, aber beim zusammensetzen haben sie u.a. die alten simmeringe wieder eingesetzt. NATÜRLICH hat mein wagen anschließend öl verloren. die haben es noch nicht mal für nötig gefunden sich auf irgendeine art und weise zu entschuldigen.
und teuer sind die läden... ich hab gedacht ich falle in ohnmacht wie ich meinen tt in die große inspektion gegeben habe... 
nuja, ich wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken das ich weiss wovon ich rede. 



> Nen Audi A1 ist ein klasse Wagen, der wirklich etwas anderes bietet als der Mini, den das kleineste BMWchen ist wahnsinnig teuer im Vergleich zu der Qualität des Autos. Wie das beim A1 werden wird weiß ch aber auch nicht.


was anderes? moment, lass mich nachdenken... was anderes? was anderes als ein polo zum beispiel? also ein teurer polo? ein überteuerter polo? 
mini polarisiert - und muss auch nicht jedem gefallen. der erfolg der letzten jahre gibt mini aber irgendwie recht. ich bin ehrlich gespannt wie die verkaufszahlen des a1 sein werden.


----------



## ole88 (22. April 2010)

ich werd mir wohl einen bmw holen, sind einfach die besten und audi baut zwar wunderschöne autos aber auf langzeit naja, hab nen 2jahre alten A4 gesehn wo sich an der Türsäule die folie oder was da auch immer beklebtist schon blasen geworfen hat was man von 10jahre alten autos kennt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ach und Autobild: Die absolut seriöse Zeitung, in welcher immer ein deutsche Wagen auf Platz 1 steht?? Und ein Jaguar mit 40 Punkten dahinter und ein Honda Accord gleich 30 Punkte dahinter und wo VW immer jeden Vergleich gewinnt?? Wahnsinng tiefgründig diese Aussage mit dem 1er. Und ich kenn das Ergebnis, der Audi A6 hat mit einer 3- abgeschnitten.



Die guten alten Vorurteile ohns Substanz, sie werden uns wohl nie verlassen.
Vor ein paar Wochen hat ein Jaguar den aktuellen 7er deutlich in der AB geschlagen.

@Audi,

meinen letzten Neuwagen von Audi hatte ich nach 6 (sechs !!!) ergebnisslosen Reparaturversuchen gewandelt. Jetzt sind ein paar Jahre vergangen und ich trau mich nochmal drann. Will mir ja nicht vorwerfen lassen irgendein Markenfanboy zu sein  .


----------



## Stormbringer (22. April 2010)

@ITP: was solls den werden?


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. April 2010)

@stormbringer: Dann hattest du einfach ziemlich viel PP (persönliches Pech). Aber was die mit dir abgezogen haben war schon absoluter Mist.

@ITP: Nur mal so: Ich les die AutoBild jede Woche - seit mehr als 2 Jahren. Und ich weiß dass Jaguar sogar den Vergleich gewonnen hat, aber in 2 Jahren mal ein Vergleich zu gewinnen ist ja der Wahnsinn. Und Ich weiß wovon Ich rede, in der Ab gewinnt immer VW und deren Golf/Passat/Polo. Denn die haben ja nie Schwächen 

Und was den A1 angeht - wie war das mit Mini?? Er polarisiert?? Und der A1 nicht oder wie?? Hätte Ich mehr Geld und wäre kein kleiner Azubi würde Ich mir den A1 sofort holen. Und der A4 ist auch ein Passat mit 4 Ringen. Der A5 Ein Passat CC mit 4 Ringen. Und der A8 ein Phaeton mit 4 Ringen. Das dürfte jeden klar sein, der sich nen Audi holt.


----------



## 1821984 (22. April 2010)

so hab endlich mal wieder mein Auto Poliert. Mensch das wurde auch mal wieder Zeit. Das letzte mal hatte ich in im Oktober sauber gemacht und nur zwischen durch mal kurz abgespühlt.

Schön mitte Maschine und nun ist der Lack wieder schön glatt und fühl sich nicht so an wie 800 Schleifpapier. Und Wochenende ist der kleine von meiner Frau dran. Da der schwarz ist freu ich mich schon richtig.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Und was den A1 angeht - wie war das mit Mini?? Er polarisiert?? Und der A1 nicht oder wie?? Hätte Ich mehr Geld und wäre kein kleiner Azubi würde Ich mir den A1 sofort holen.


Wo polarisiert der A1 denn? Er sieht eben aus wie ein geschrumpfter A3 und ist
damit eine Alternative für alle Audi Liebhaber(um nicht Fanboys zu sagen) die sich eigentlich keinen Audi leisten können(und wenn ich mir meine Kollegen so anhöre sind das ziemlich viele). Ausser der Tatsache dass er eben der kleinste der Familie ist fügt er sich nahtlos in das aktuelle Portfolio ein.
Entweder man mag Audis oder eben nicht, da setzt sich der A1 kein bisschen ab.

Polarisiert dagegen hat der A2. Ein Technologierträger mit fast keinen Ausfällen aber eben mit einer diskussionswürdigen Optik.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. April 2010)

In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind es zu 90 %Leute, welche sich einen Audi holen würden - wenn da nicht der Preis wäre. Der A1 ist zwar günstiger alsn A3, aber dennoch viel zu teuer um als ein "Volkswagen " durchzugehen. Die Preise für Autos sind einfach weltfremd. Kein Wunder dass Dacia Erfolg hat, die Marke welche anfangs belächelt wurde...


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @ITP: was solls den werden?



Werde jetzt wohl auf den letzten Drücker auf den gelifteten TT Roadster mit dem 2 Liter AVT Motor umschwenken.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @ITP: Nur mal so: Ich les die AutoBild jede Woche - seit mehr als 2 Jahren. Und ich weiß dass Jaguar sogar den Vergleich gewonnen hat, aber in 2 Jahren mal ein Vergleich zu gewinnen ist ja der Wahnsinn. Und Ich weiß wovon Ich rede, in der Ab gewinnt immer VW und deren Golf/Passat/Polo. Denn die haben ja nie Schwächen



Das VW Modelle gut getestet werden hat wenig mit Autobild sondern eher was mit dem Produkt zu tun. Les' mal Zeitungen aus der ganzen Welt und du wirst feststellen das es sich anderswo nicht wesentlich anders verhält.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Und der A4 ist auch ein Passat mit 4 Ringen. Der A5 Ein Passat CC mit 4 Ringen. Und der A8 ein Phaeton mit 4 Ringen. Das dürfte jeden klar sein, der sich nen Audi holt.



Da bist du wohl nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, der A4 hat keinerlei Verwandschaft mit dem Passat und der A5 nicht mit dem CC. Die Audis haben die Längsplattform, der Passat die Querplattform.

Was den A8 angeht, der Alte ist das Schwestermodell zum Phaeton, nur eben aus Alu statt aus Stahl und das annähernd zum gleichen Preis. Da war es kein Wunder das der Phaeton sich weder gut verkauft hat noch irgendeinen Blumentopf gewonnen aht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. April 2010)

Hier wird ja immer nur über BMW,VW und Audi diskutiert! Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der aktuellen Mercedes C-Klasse?? In der Avantgarde version mit dem AMG-Sportpaket ist die echt gut!


----------



## 1821984 (22. April 2010)

Also wenn denn nur so und nicht anders!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. April 2010)

Klar die C63 AMG! Ist geil hatten wir schon iner Werkstatt stehen! Hört sich gut an! Ich meinte halt die normale C-klasse!


----------



## Stormbringer (23. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @stormbringer: Dann hattest du einfach ziemlich viel PP (persönliches Pech). Aber was die mit dir abgezogen haben war schon absoluter Mist.



das stimmt - erklärt aber durchaus meine abneigung, oder? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Werde jetzt wohl auf den letzten Drücker auf den gelifteten TT Roadster mit dem 2 Liter AVT Motor umschwenken.



fein, ich mag den TT. vor allem von innen wirklich ne wucht. ich bin den aktuellen TT leider noch nicht gefahren.
tatsächlich ist der TT der einzige audi den ich mir aktuell kaufen würde.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Hier wird ja immer nur über BMW,VW und Audi diskutiert! Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der aktuellen Mercedes C-Klasse?? In der Avantgarde version mit dem AMG-Sportpaket ist die echt gut!



gar nix. vielleicht wenn ich mal 70 bin. 

aktuell spekuliere ich auf einen einjährigen 330d - mal schauen ob das was wird.


----------



## Zoon (23. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber an den Panamera kommt da ohnehin keiner mehr ran.



Panamera? Designpreis: "Fahrende Presswurst"

Hätte ich bei entsprechenden Mitteln die Wahl, dann Aston Martin Rapide



ole88 schrieb:


> Hab nen 2jahre alten A4 gesehn wo sich an der Türsäule die folie oder was da auch immer beklebtist schon blasen geworfen hat was man von 10jahre alten autos kennt.




Bei uns unten aufn Hof steht ein Ford Fiesta, neues Modell - knappes jahr alt - ROST IM EINSTIEG UND TÜRRAHMEN !!!

Kann gerne ein paar Fotos machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> fein, ich mag den TT. vor allem von innen wirklich ne wucht. ich bin den aktuellen TT leider noch nicht gefahren.
> tatsächlich ist der TT der einzige audi den ich mir aktuell kaufen würde.



Bin ihn im letzten Jahr als TT-S gefahren, war aber ein wenig enttäuschend, da der Motor so langweilig seine Kraft abgeliefert hat, dazu hat er noch gebechert wie ein Großer.

Aber beim Gelifteten gefällt mir der Motor vom Papier so gut, dass ich ihn im Zweifelsfall auch blind bestelle.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. April 2010)

@strombringer: Deine Abneigung ist verständlich 

Der Audi TT ist eine Klasse für sich, sowohl der Alte (außer mit den Problemen beim Kurvenfahren ) als auch der "neuere". Allerdings preislich mal wieder typisch Audi...


----------



## Stormbringer (23. April 2010)

@ITP: hmm, interessant... 211ps ist ja noch nicht so aufregend, aber 350nm von 1600 bis 4200 ist schon recht interessant.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Der Audi TT ist eine Klasse für sich, sowohl der Alte (außer mit den Problemen beim Kurvenfahren ) als auch der "neuere". Allerdings preislich mal wieder typisch Audi...



Ich hatte den ersten TT und fand ihn damals (ist ja jetzt auch schon 10 Jahre her) super. Und der heutige TT gefällt mir jetzt nach dem Facelift auch ganz gut.

Was die Preise angeht, kann ich dir nur beipflichten. "Mein" Wägelchen hat einen Grundpreis von 34.750,- Euro und einen Gesamtpreis von 50.340,- Euro. Aber so ist das nun mal bei allen gängigen Herstellern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @ITP: hmm, interessant... 211ps ist ja noch nicht so aufregend, aber 350nm von 1600 bis 4200 ist schon recht interessant.



Vor allem die daraus resultierenden Fahrleistungen, der Roadster geht in 6,2 auf 100 und ist erst bei 242 km/h am Ende. Das ist absolut akzeptabel und wenn er beim Verbrauch auch nur ansatzweise da liegt wo ich ihn erwarte, dann paßt das schon  .


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das VW Modelle gut getestet werden hat wenig mit Autobild sondern eher was mit dem Produkt zu tun. Les' mal Zeitungen aus der ganzen Welt und du wirst feststellen das es sich anderswo nicht wesentlich anders verhält.


Genau, denn VW is designed for the showroom bzw autotests, not long term use...

Und da man eh nie die Einstiegsvarianten testet...


----------



## Adrenalize (23. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> aktuell spekuliere ich auf einen einjährigen 330d - mal schauen ob das was wird.



Ich bin letztes WE zum Wochenendtest den E90 335d mit M-Paket in weiß gefahren. Das Ding ist schon der Wahnsinn. 
Geht doch nichts über Renndiesel. 
Der 330d mit dem N57 ist sicher auch spaßig. 

Gestern dann mit einem F02 zum Roamingtest nach Salzburg. Ich mag ja den 750Li schon, aber trotz 400 PS kommt bei den 2 Tonnen eher bequemes Reisegefühl auf...

E91 330d oder 335d mit M-Paket ist wohl der ultimative Pampersbomber für Vielfahrer. Optisch schöner natürlich E90 und E92/E93, aber dafür halt weniger praktisch.
Welchen peilst du an, das Coupe?
Ich finde ja optisch Audi A5, TT und den BMW E92 M alle recht gelungen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> . Ich mag ja den 750Li schon, aber trotz 400 PS kommt bei den 2 Tonnen eher bequemes Reisegefühl auf...



Darf Ich fragen, wie viel du verdienst damit man nen 7er BMW als bequemes Reisegefühl beschreiben kann?? Mit 400 PS?? Oder bloße Rumprotzerei?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. April 2010)

Mercedes hat leider immer noch dieses Renterimage! Dabei gillt dies hauptsächlich für die A-Klasse und die B-Klasse! Die andern machen da nur einen kleinen teil aus!


----------



## der_knoben (23. April 2010)

Hab ne kleine MZ TS 250 als Motorrad. Sieht hat jetzt 15Tkm laut Tacho runter, 12Tkm davon bin ich gefahren. Aber ich glaub der Tachostand stimmte nicht. Der Zylinder sah da wesentlich anders aus. Zu mal sie Baujahr 1979 ist.

Mein Auto, ein BMW E30 316i Automatik mit 100PS ist erst seit 1 Monat in meinem Besitz. Er ist zwar nischt besonderes, aber dafür hat er faktisch kein Rost, schönes Renter Auto aus der Garage.
Hätte zwar lieber nen Schalter genommen, aber dafür hat er mich nichts gekostet.

Und ne Suzuki GS250 hab ich mal bessen, hatte nen Motorschaden und wurde verkauft.

Außerdem hab ich noch ne MZ TS150 zerlegt stehen. Wer interesse hat, kann sich mal bei mir melden, würde die verkaufen, da ich zeitlich (Kind) und finanziell (Bafög) mit Auto und Motorrad völlig ausgebucht bin.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Darf Ich fragen, wie viel du verdienst damit man nen 7er BMW als bequemes Reisegefühl beschreiben kann?? Mit 400 PS?? Oder bloße Rumprotzerei?



Du darfst nicht, mein gehalt ist meine Sache. Aber fünfstellig ist es nicht, keine Sorge. 
Der 7er war ein Testfahrzeug aus dem BMW-Fuhrpark. Und mit sowas hin und wieder zu fahren ist kein Luxus oder Spaß, sondern schlicht und ergreifend mein Job. 

Die Systeme eines Fahrzeugs testet man halt am besten in selbigem, und sinnvollerweise auch während der Fahrt. Ich bin ja nur einer von tausenden Menschen, die dafür sorgen, dass am ende ein rundherum gutes und möglichst fehlerfreies Fahrzeug in den Verkauf geht.

Privat habe ich übrigens kein Auto. 
Ich spare aber so vor mich hin und vielleicht kaufe ich doch bald mal eines.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2010)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Mein Auto, ein BMW E30 316i Automatik mit 100PS ist erst seit 1 Monat in meinem Besitz. Er ist zwar nischt besonderes, aber dafür hat er faktisch kein Rost, schönes Renter Auto aus der Garage.
> Hätte zwar lieber nen Schalter genommen, aber dafür hat er mich nichts gekostet. .



Nix Besonderes ??? Du hast nen E30 NFL in Alpinweis der super da steht und sagst es wär nix besonderes ? *lach* Sehr sehr schicker wagen, hast du im Kofferraum schon nachgeschaut unter den matten links und rechts in den "taschen" da must extrem aufpassen, den die meisten sind genau dort am gammeln, problem wenn die Heckklappe nicht gut eingestellt ist und der wagen leicht schräg steht fliest dir wasser genau dort rein.
Was deinem noch sehr gut stehen würde, die original kreuzspeichen, bekommst bei Ebay manchmal fürn Appel und ei wenn du glück hast. 
Und vorne die IS Lippe dran statt die original schmale lippe, dann steht er wirklich top da.
Ich glaub du hast sogar das Mfahrwerk bzw nen sport paket, der kleine heckspoiler ist nicht serie, auserdem Spiegel und co in Wagenfarbe das gabs unter anderem beim Sportpaket, und die optik errinert mich an meinen der auch so tief liegt mit dem M-Tech fahrwerk, steht aber nirgends in den papieren, erkennt man nur an der Fahrzeughöhe in den papieren, kannst mal schreiben was dort bei dir drinne steht ?


----------



## Adrenalize (23. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Nix Besonderes ??? Du hast nen E30 NFL in Alpinweis der super da steht und sagst es wär nix besonderes ? *lach*


Hängt davon ab, wo man wohnt. In gewissen Stadtteilen Münchens gabs E30 in allen Farben und Varianten dutzendweise. War direkt proportional zur Anzahl der Dönerbuden. 

Mittlerweile setzen unsere Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund aber eher auf tiefergelegte E46 oder E36, bzw. auf E90, wer es sich leisten kann.

Insofern stimmt es, der E30 wird seltener, zählt ja auch schon zu den Youngtimern. Die ersten E30 dürften ja bald ins Oldtimeralter kommen, oder? Die Ersten liefen iirc ja 1982 vom Band.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Nix Besonderes ??? Du hast nen E30 NFL in Alpinweis der super da steht und sagst es wär nix besonderes ? *lach* Sehr sehr schicker wagen, hast du im Kofferraum schon nachgeschaut unter den matten links und rechts in den "taschen" da must extrem aufpassen, den die meisten sind genau dort am gammeln, problem wenn die Heckklappe nicht gut eingestellt ist und der wagen leicht schräg steht fliest dir wasser genau dort rein.
> Was deinem noch sehr gut stehen würde, die original kreuzspeichen, bekommst bei Ebay manchmal fürn Appel und ei wenn du glück hast.
> Und vorne die IS Lippe dran statt die original schmale lippe, dann steht er wirklich top da.
> Ich glaub du hast sogar das Mfahrwerk bzw nen sport paket, der kleine heckspoiler ist nicht serie, auserdem Spiegel und co in Wagenfarbe das gabs unter anderem beim Sportpaket, und die optik errinert mich an meinen der auch so tief liegt mit dem M-Tech fahrwerk, steht aber nirgends in den papieren, erkennt man nur an der Fahrzeughöhe in den papieren, kannst mal schreiben was dort bei dir drinne steht ?




nicht schlecht... und fast unverbastelt.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2010)

Naja egal wo du wohnst, nen E30 der unverbastelt original so da steht wie auf den Bildern ist was besonderes, ich weis in münchen gabs die E30 auch in allen varianten, naja in fast allen  Paar E30 gabs in Deutschland nie zu kaufen, wie den E30 320IS auch Italo M3 genannt, oder den E30 333I für den Afrikanischen markt, genauso wie die Edition 325IS aufm Amerikanischen markt *g* 

Wobei leider leider warum auch immer, der E30 immer noch den ruf weg hat als Dönerbude, aber mir solls egal sein, ich liebe den E30 und das design. 
Und jap bald sinds Youngtimer die ersten rollten in der tat 82 vom Band, der lezte lief 94 vom Band. 
Was ich sogar ganz toll find, BMW hat sich mit ein paar kennern an einen tisch gesezt und will nun für eine bessere und qualitativ höhere ersatzteilversorgung sorgen beim E30. 

Aber wie gesagt, such mal nen E30 der so darsteht unverbastelt, also paar bei uns in der E30 Community würden sich die finger lecken bei so nem E30.

@Stormbringer warum fast unverbastelt ? aufn ersten blick konnt ich jezt nix erkennen was es bei BMW nicht ab werk gab beim E30.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. April 2010)

dfence, ich denke an den kleinen heckspoiler - bin aber nicht sicher.
egal, trotzdem genial!


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2010)

Der ist original ! Wenn der wagen das Sportpaket hat, wovon ich sehr stark ausgehe wegen in Wagenfarben lackierten anbauteilen (was es afaik nur bei den Limited Editions gab, bei dem Sportpaket, und bei Sonderfarben, bzw bei Shadowline was er ja hat ) und die fahrzeughöhe lässt drauf schliesen das er nen Mtech fahrwerk hat, wenn ich das richtig erkenne hat er 14" Stahlfelgen mit Winterreifen. 

Serie ist er nicht das stimmt, das ist er erst bei nem 325I aber es gab ihn von BMW auch zu ordern als kleines Sportpaket, und großes Sportpaket.

Auf jeden fall ist es ein original BMW Teil und daher unverbastelt


----------



## der_knoben (23. April 2010)

Also das Auto war damals 1989 in München bei einer Stahlbau Firma zugelassen. Hat dann 2 mal den Besitzer gewechselt  - zu einer anderen Firma und dann die letzten 10Jahre bei einer älteren Frau verlebt - und ist dann zu mir gekommen. Also es sind Sommerreifen drauf. Felgen Größe und Maße geb ich morgen durch. Frauchen schläft schon. Er hat übrigens grade 97Tkm runter. Zahnriem hab ich vorsichtshalber mal wechseln lassen, weiß ja nicht wie lange der schon drin war.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2010)

Na die reifengröße kann ich dir sagen, 5.5J 14H 195 65. Erkennt man an den Ballonreifen und daran das die Stahlfelgen immer 14" waren beim E30, interessant wär die Fahrzeughöhe die in den papieren eingetragen ist, daran erkennt man ob er nen M-tech fahrwerk hat mit 20mm Tieferlegung. Nur 97tkm wow nicht schlecht, der ist richtig was wert, pass blos auf das schmuckstück auf. Ja zahnriemen wechsel ist absolut nicht verkehrt bei der M40 maschine.
Ich befass mich nun 11 jahre mim E30 und hab seit der zeit auch schon einige gehabt *g*
Hier ma nen bildchen von meinem schätzchen.


----------



## der_knoben (24. April 2010)

So also die Bauhöhe beträgt 1380mm. Ja Reifengröße ist wie du geschrieben hast.
Nen Kaltlaufregler hab ich auch einbauen lassen, spar ich ja über 50% Steuern. Und gekostet hat er ja ziemlich genau die Differenz von alter zu neuer Steuer.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. April 2010)

So, hier mal mein Schätzchen. 
Nissan GT-R komplett serie. Gefolgt vom Mini Cooper S meiner Frau, inkl. JCW-Leistungssteigerung plus WLLK und Ölkühler. Zum Schluss noch mein alter R32 mit Bi-Turbo-Umbau. Leider habe ich nur noch Bilder von ihm...


----------



## CeresPK (25. April 2010)

sehr schickes Teil  (also der GT-R die beiden anderen treffen nicht so meinen Geschmack  )


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. April 2010)

@dfence: Diese Baureihe der BMW war echt klasse, die Optik find ich immernoch klasse.

@all:

Bei meinem Audi 80 B4 muss so langsam mal der Zanhriemen gewechselt werden. Hat einer ne Ahnung wo ich nen Satz relativ günstig her bekomme?? Den Einbau erledigt dann die Werkstatt meinees Vertrauens. Und bei ebay will Ich nicht wirklich bestellen, bei ATU online gibts nur Einzelteile...


----------



## Blutstoff (25. April 2010)

@Ceres

Danke! Das Design des R ist nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß, aber trotzdem gefällt er mir immernoch. Gerade mit Turboaufladung eine richtige Spaßmaschine.

@Devil

Schau mal hier, vielleicht ist was für dich dabei. eBay: audi zahnriemen, Auto Motorrad Teile, Golf III
Und lass die Rollen gleich mittauschen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. April 2010)

Irgendwie hintert mich mein innerer Schweinehund, das Zeug bei ebay zu bestellen. Mir gehts ja auch um die Qualität weißte


----------



## Blutstoff (25. April 2010)

Klar, kann ich verstehen. Aber mit Conti z.B. kannst du nicht viel falsch machen. Conti Zahnriemen Satz AUDI 80 (89, 89Q, 8A, B3) 1.8 E bei eBay.de: Antrieb, Motor Getriebe (endet 25.05.10 09:43:02 MESZ) 
Ist kein Chinaschrott oder eine billige Fälschung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. April 2010)

Also ist das Conti-Zeug wohl ordentlich?? Und alles dabei ist es auch? (Neben Keilriemen natürlich ^^)

Edit: Google hat mir gerade erklärt, dass Contitech ne Unterfirma von Continental ist. Ich Depp


----------



## roadgecko (25. April 2010)

Hab grad gesehen, das es noch eine neue Version vom Focus RS geben wird 

Focus RS 500

-Mattschwarz, 350PS, 500 Exemplare (55 für GER)

Vorstellung: Ford Focus RS500

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Wt7y5_aAI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Wt7y5_aAI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Blutstoff (25. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Also ist das Conti-Zeug wohl ordentlich?? Und alles dabei ist es auch? (Neben Keilriemen natürlich ^^)
> 
> Edit: Google hat mir gerade erklärt, dass Contitech ne Unterfirma von Continental ist. Ich Depp


 
Welchen Motor hast du denn drin? Ansich ist das Angebot bei Ebay komplett, also Zahnriemen, Spannrolle und ein paar Kleinteile.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen, das es noch eine neue Version vom Focus RS geben wird



Stand vor ein paar Wochen in der Zeitung. Mit dem 350 PS Motor erreicht er dann auch in etwa 300 PS Fahrleistungen.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Frontkratzer mit 350 PS... 
Selbst mit 400 PS wird der RS kaum auf unter 18 sek. von 0-200 km/h kommen.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

hier kommt das wahre 350ps wägelchen... 
Erlkönig BMW 1er Coupé (E82) M1 - autobild.de


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Welchen Motor hast du denn drin? Ansich ist das Angebot bei Ebay komplett, also Zahnriemen, Spannrolle und ein paar Kleinteile.



Satte 90 PS aus ~ 2 Liter HUbraum bewegen 1190 Kg bei mir. Hab mal in der Werkstatt angefragt, mit Kühlwasserpumpe kostet mich der Spaß mal eben 320 € -.-


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Dann sollte der hier für dich passen. CONTI Zahnriemen-Satz Audi 80 B3 B4 2.0 E + Quattro NEU bei eBay.de: Antrieb, Motor Getriebe (endet 28.04.10 12:08:01 MESZ)
Aber schick dem Händler zur Sicherheit noch die Typenschlüsselnummer aus deinem Fahrzeugschein, damit auch nicht das falsche bei dir ankommt. 
320,- inkl. Wasserpumpe ist ok, immerhin muss ne Menge geschraubt werden. 

Wasserpumpe bekommst du bei Bedarf hier. FEBI WASSERPUMPE AUDI 80 B4 2.0 bei eBay.de: Antrieb, Motor Getriebe (endet 27.04.10 16:37:59 MESZ) 
Weiß ja nicht, was deine Werkstatt dafür verlangt, aber vielleicht kommst du so günstiger davon. Evtl. hat dieser Verkäufer auch gleich den passenden Zahnriemensatz für dich.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Also ich hab einen Golf 4 mit 110PS... Fotos kommen noch...

Hab mal ne kleine Frage:

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir einen Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII zu kaufen. Wie siehts des denn in Deutschland mit dem Import von Tuning-Teilen aus?


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

neulich in santa monica, us of a:


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir einen Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII zu kaufen. Wie siehts des denn in Deutschland mit dem Import von Tuning-Teilen aus?


 
Schau mal hier: Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution Forum | Portal 
Da solltest du eigentlich alle Infos finden, die du benötigst.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution Forum | Portal
> Da solltest du eigentlich alle Infos finden, die du benötigst.


 




Danke für den Link!!!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hier kommt das wahre 350ps wägelchen...



Den Wagen an sich finde ich super aber sie sollen den Namen "M1" nicht in den Dreck ziehen. Den sollte kein gepimpter Einstiegs-BMW tragen sondern ein Supersportler. Schliesslich war der M1 der Grund wieso es heute überhaupt M Modelle gibt.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Wagen an sich finde ich super aber sie sollen den Namen "M1" nicht in den Dreck ziehen. Den sollte kein gepimpter Einstiegs-BMW tragen sondern ein Supersportler. Schliesslich war der M1 der Grund wieso es heute überhaupt M Modelle gibt.



ja - und das ist auch gut so. 
man vermutet das er 135is oder 135ti heissen wird. wissen tut es allerdings nur die ag.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Wagen an sich finde ich super aber sie sollen den Namen "M1" nicht in den Dreck ziehen. Den sollte kein gepimpter Einstiegs-BMW tragen sondern ein Supersportler. Schliesslich war der M1 der Grund wieso es heute überhaupt M Modelle gibt.


 
Es wird keinen M1 geben, vorerst. Der sportliche 1er wird direkt von der AG kommen, nicht von der M-GmbH. 
Man sollte nicht immer alles glauben, was die selbsternannte Fachpresse so in die Welt setzt. Wobei, weiter unten im Artikel wird ja darauf hingewiesen, dass es kein M1 wird.

Mein Tip: den 135er kaufen, RFT-Reifen runterschmeißen, KW-Fahrwerk rein, Diffsperre von Quaife nachrüsten, größeren Ladeluftkühler + Ölkühler, höheren Ladedruck, größere Bremsanlage und voila, herrauskommt ein 1er, der dem M3 e90 auf jeder Strecke Paroli bieten kann.

@Painkiller
Gern geschehen.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Es wird keinen M1 geben, vorerst. Der sportliche 1er wird direkt von der AG kommen, nicht von der M-GmbH.
> Man sollte nicht immer alles glauben, was die selbsternannte Fachpresse so in die Welt setzt. Wobei, weiter unten im Artikel wird ja darauf hingewiesen, dass es kein M1 wird.
> 
> Mein Tip: den 135er kaufen, RFT-Reifen runterschmeißen, KW-Fahrwerk rein, Diffsperre von Quaife nachrüsten, größeren Ladeluftkühler + Ölkühler, höheren Ladedruck, größere Bremsanlage und voila, herrauskommt ein 1er, der dem M3 e90 auf jeder Strecke Paroli bieten kann.


wer so einen aufwand betreibt, würde finanziell mit dem neuen wagen (wie auch immer er heisst) besser dastehen - vor allem weil wohl die m3 hinterachse verbaut werden wird.
ausserdem: vielleicht steckt ja doch die m-gmbh dahinter... noch ist ja nichts offiziell.


----------



## 8800 GT (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja - und das ist auch gut so.
> man vermutet das er 135is oder 135ti heissen wird. wissen tut es allerdings nur die ag.


oder nicht is sondern si, wie zum Besispiel sd bei den Dieselmodellen....


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

Wo wir grad beim BMW sind, auch mit nem E30 kann man sehr viel spass haben, den passenden Motor vorrausgesezt. 

Hier mal was ich mit nem kollegen verbrochen hab bei seinem E30 

Motor ist neu aufgebaut und Revisioniert worden, und im gleichen zug bisl feintunning gemacht. Ich lass mal bilder sprechen

Da sind noch 2 Bilder im Anhang von der Arbeit am Wochenende


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ausserdem: vielleicht steckt ja doch die m-gmbh dahinter... noch ist ja nichts offiziell.



Einerseits finde ich es gut, dass die 1er Reihe ein Spitzenmodell bekommen soll aber anderereseits paßt es so gar nicht zu BMW fünf vor fertig noch ein Spitzenmodell/ M-Modell nach zu schieben. Denn schliesslich erscheint schon 2011 der Nachfolger. Der wie aktuelle Tests schmerzhaft beweisen auch bitter nötig ist.

Die klassiche BMW Strategie ist ja das innerhalb der rund ersten 18 Monate nach erscheinen das paßende M-Modell nachgeschoben wird (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Die recht unkluge Taktilk mit dem krönen einer Baureihe zum Schluß, hat früher Audi gemacht und nun hat es sich Ford "abgeschaut". Das Problem dieser Methode ist, dass man ein Modell nur sehr kurz anbieten kann (es fährt also kaum seine Entwicklungskosten wieder ein) und für die Käufer ist es ein wenig blöd relativ schnell das alte Modell zu fahren.

Egal, wie auch immer sich BMW entscheidet. Die M GmbH macht keine halben Sachen also wird früher oder später wieder was interessantes kommen  .


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> wer so einen aufwand betreibt, würde finanziell mit dem neuen wagen (wie auch immer er heisst) besser dastehen - vor allem weil wohl die m3 hinterachse verbaut werden wird.
> ausserdem: vielleicht steckt ja doch die m-gmbh dahinter... noch ist ja nichts offiziell.


 
Tja, als mein Bekannter die genannten Maßnahmen vorgenommen hat, war vom Ti noch lange nichts zu sehen. Alle genannten Maßnahmen sind für unter 10k realisierbar. Der Performancegewinn ist enorm.

Hier mal zwei Videos vom "Kleinen".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXay4pm8Dwg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe6mM4ordnw&feature


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. April 2010)

Wenn wir gerade bei BMW sind... Der einzige, der mich wirklich komplett überzeugt ist der 8er BMW.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider wahnsinnig teuer


----------



## Freeak (26. April 2010)

Bei mir wäre es der BMW M3GTR, Der einzige der mich Reizen würde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mein wahrer Traum auf 4 Rädern ist und bleibt dieses Baby.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



280 PS, Allrad, Reihensechzylinder und Biturbo, und diese Brachial geile Optik.....


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

Naja gibt auch andere BMW´s die es drauf haben, ich sag nur M1 z.b  

Noch nen riesen riesen nachteil vom 8er, 80% der verkauften 8er BMW sind Automatik 
und es gibt viel zu viel 840I und viel zu wenig 850CSI als Schalter. 
Ich find Automatik bei so nem wagen ist total daneben hat was von ami charakter. 

Aber ey so nen Alpina B12 E31 würd mir auch gefallen  

http://www.avtorinok.ru/photo/Alpina_B12_5_7_(E31)_pic_60367.jpg


Aber so richtig ultimativ ist nen E30 mit dem 5liter V12 ausm 850CSI, den motor kann man wirklich in nen 3er packen ohne das er zu frontlastig wird. 
http://www.bmw-power.de/Fahrzeuge/E30_350i_stelze/350_v12_8.jpg


@Freaak der hat mehr als 280PS eigentlich hat er 330PS wird aber mit 280PS in Japan angegeben aufgrund der freiwilligen Binnenbeschränkung auf 280PS bei Japanischen Autos, ich glaub die sind lediglich durch ne Blackbox ein wenig gedrosselt.
Auf jeden fall kann man die 330Ps einfach wieder entfachen, ein nachteil hat der Skyline aber, auschlieslich Rechtslenker.....


----------



## der_yappi (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja gibt auch andere BMW´s die es drauf haben, ich sag nur M1 z.b
> 
> Noch nen riesen riesen nachteil vom 8er, 80% der verkauften 8er BMW sind Automatik
> und es gibt viel zu viel 840I und viel zu wenig 850CSI als Schalter.
> ...



ALPINA  
Meine Tante hatte nen B3 - klein UND fein.
Jetzt fährt sie M3 (den aktuellen), nur leider konnte ich da noch nicht mitfahren.


----------



## Freeak (26. April 2010)

@dfence

Ich weißt das der Skyline durch die Selbstbeschränkung "nur" 280 PS hat und ich warheit nicht weniger wie 330 PS in Reihensechszylinder Stecken, aber man muss ja vor der Leistung ausgehen die mir der Selbstbeschränkung angegeben wird.

Und Rechtslenker ist auch nur ne Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. April 2010)

Mein Cousin hat nen 3er BMW mit Urbo Auflaung gehabt, keien Ahnung wieviel PS der hatte. Aber brachial wars dennoch, ein Stubs aufs Gas und es drück einen in den Sitz wie Sau. Das erleb Ich nie mit meinen genialen 90 PS


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

Joar Alpina sind ganz schicke wagen auf jeden fall, sind jetz keine reinrassigen Sportwagen aber sie lassen sich sehr sportlich fahren. 

Nen E36 B3 3.2 hab ich auch schon über die strassen gejagt, aber ich muss sagen, nen E30 mit 3.5liter maschine da geht wessentlich mehr  

Hab sogar noch nen video wie ich mir den Alpina von nem kollegen mal ausgeliehen hab, das aber auch schon jahre her *g* und eigentlich mehr peinlich *lach*
YouTube - Alpina B3 3.2 E36


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Tja, als mein Bekannter die genannten Maßnahmen vorgenommen hat, war vom Ti noch lange nichts zu sehen. Alle genannten Maßnahmen sind für unter 10k realisierbar. Der Performancegewinn ist enorm.


oh - der hat das peinliche m-schildchen montiert.

ich glaub ich kenne den wagen irgendwoher...


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> http://autopixx.de/bilder/WW9tBjCr/nissan-skyline-r34-gtr-v-spec-ii-nuer.jpg
> 
> 280 PS, Allrad, Reihensechzylinder und Biturbo, und diese Brachial geile Optik.....


 
Mann soll es kaum glauben, aber die Japaner können verdammt schnelle Autos bauen, die noch dazu sicher zu fahren sind. Ich war noch nie schneller und sicherer auf dem Ring unterwegs, als mit dem neuen GT-R. Über das Design und die Unterhaltskosten kann man sich streiten, aber die Performance, in Anbetracht des hohen Gewichts, ist überwältigend.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> oh - der hat das peinliche m-schildchen montiert.
> 
> ich glaub ich kenne den wagen irgendwoher...


 
Warum peinlich? Gehört halt zum Performance-Paket.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

Hehe das M schildchen war das erste was ich von meiner Kofferraumklappe runtergeworfen hab, ich find so nen schild gehört an nen M aber nicht an nen normalen getunten BMW. 

Manche sind glaub ich der meinung das Schild allein bringt schon 5PS mehrleistung *grins* 

@blutstoff das war nicht auf dich bezogen !


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Hehe das M schildchen war das erste was ich von meiner Kofferraumklappe runtergeworfen hab, ich find so nen schild gehört an nen M aber nicht an nen normalen getunten BMW.
> 
> Manche sind glaub ich der meinung das Schild allein bringt schon 5PS mehrleistung *grins*
> 
> @blutstoff das war nicht auf dich bezogen !


 
Schon ok. Dazu hat halt jeder seine Meinung. Solange die Teile original sind (M-Performance) und nicht aus dem D&W-Katalog, ist das aus meiner Sicht ok. Viel schlimmer ist es, wenn auf dem Heckdeckel eines 316er ein M3-Schildchen klebt.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Warum peinlich? Gehört halt zum Performance-Paket.



nein, tut es nicht.


----------



## Freeak (26. April 2010)

@Blutstoff

Jepp jepp, ich glaube jeder der mal von nem Skyline auf der Autobahn verblasen wurde weil er dache sein BMW, Audi oder Mercedes hätte ja schon ne menge Power, weiß Spärestens danach das man keine 100.000€+ in ein Auto Stecken muss nur um der "King of the Road" zu sein.

Mitunter tut es auch eine Popelige "Reisschüssel" um einfach mal so Locker Flockig nassgemacht zu werden.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> nein, tut es nicht.


 
Doch! Gehört zum M-Aerodynamik-Paket. Glaub es oder lass es.

@Freeak
Ich bezog meine Aussage auf die Trackperfomance. In der Längsdynamik ist auch der Skyline nichts besonderes in seiner Leistungsklasse. Und billig war der Skyline damals nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

Der M Aufkleber gehört in der tat zu dem Aerodynamik paket, soll aber eher drauf hinweisen das dort M-Tech teile verbaut wurden. Allerdings kann man diese teile auch ohne den aufkleber ordern. 
Bei meinem war der M aufkleber ( bzw embleme ) auch serienmässig drauf weil das kleine Sportpaket  verbaut war bei dem z.b das Fahrwerk sog M-Technik ist. In BMW kreisen auch M-Tech genannt.

Achso das kleine Sportpaket beinhalten alles bis auf die verspoilerung, beim großen Sportpaket ist dann die M-Tech verkleidung zusätzlich verbaut. So war es früher zumindest.


----------



## Freeak (26. April 2010)

Wer Redet von damals? ich lebe im Hier und jetzt, und zu Vergleich ist einer R34 heite eiN Schnäppchen, Gut mit Preisen am 10.000 Euro isser auch nicht ganz Billig, aber im vergleich zu nem Audi A6 oder A8 oder gehen wir mal in Richtung Sportcoupe R8 istd er Skyline wirklich Billig. Zumal mir auch die Optik Wichtig ist.

Jeder Audi, BMW oder Mercedes schaut im grunde IMMER gleich aus, das ist langweilig, Aber auch VW und viele andere Hersteller setzen auf den "Einheitsbrei".

Aber so nen Skyline, der hat ne Optik die wirkt schon im Stand wie "Ich habe POWER!!!"


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Achso das kleine Sportpaket beinhalten alles bis auf die verspoilerung, beim großen Sportpaket ist dann die M-Tech verkleidung zusätzlich verbaut. So war es früher zumindest.


 
Heute lassen sich alle Teile einzeln bestellen, auch nachträglich.

@Freeak

Du vergleichst einen uralten Skyline mit einem R8. Das der Vergleich hinkt, muss ich dir wohl nicht sagen, oder?


----------



## Freeak (26. April 2010)

Finde ich nicht, denn die 280 PS des Reihensechszylinder Biturbo machen auch heute noch Ordentlich Dampf, da kommt auch kein R8 mit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCf3whise3Q Noch fragen?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

@Blutstoff ja damals konntest auch schon alle teile einzeln kaufen, wär ja auch schlimm wenn nicht, fährst die die Front kaputt müstest du ja nen komplettes Paket kaufen, bekommst heute z.b bei BMW noch die neuteile vom kompletten Sport und M-Tech paket fürn E30 einzeln und neu zu kaufen, bis auf kleine ausnahmen z.b die Mtech fussstütze gibts nicht mehr, genauso wie die Fussmatten, und der original Stoff für die Sitzbezüge wird langsam knapp. Du bekommst ja sogar die Rohkarosse noch neu zu kaufen beim E30 *g*


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, denn die 280 PS des Reihensechszylinder Biturbo machen auch heute noch Ordentlich Dampf, da kommt auch kein R8 mit.
> 
> Noch fragen?


 
Der Skyline im Video ist niemals serie sondern leistungsgesteigert. Schau dir mal die original Leistungsdaten vom Skyline und vom R8 an und vergleiche mal. So langsam führt dir Diskussion mit dir ad absurdum. Daher breche ich hier mal ab. 
Überleg nochmal, was ich dir mit meinem letzten Post mitteilen wollte.

@dfence
Na, dann hat sich ja bis heute nichts geändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Man merkt du bist noch nie in einem gut motorisieren BMW unterwegs gewesen, denn genau das macht ja die BMW sauger aus, sie ham ne charakteristik die ist einfach "geil" wenn z.b bei meinem an die 4500rpm kommst dann bekommst nen tritt ins kreuz und die kiste schiebt so richtig vorwärts.


 
Ich hab schon enige BMW gefahren und darunter auch ein paar, die gut was zu geben hatten. 
Aber Saugmotor bleibt Saugmotor und die haben nur mal ihren Beschleunigungscharakter.
Bei Turbos ist das eben was anderes.
Vergleiche mal beide Konzepte direkt, dann merkst du den Unterschied. 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen, das es noch eine neue Version vom Focus RS geben wird
> 
> Focus RS 500
> 
> -Mattschwarz, 350PS, 500 Exemplare (55 für GER)


 
Jop, gefällt mir ganz gut, aber normal Schwarz würde mir reichen, Mattschwarz ist doch etwas heftig.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Doch! Gehört zum M-Aerodynamik-Paket. Glaub es oder lass es.



...lass uns wetten, komm lass uns wetten. 



dfence schrieb:


> Der M Aufkleber gehört in der tat zu dem  Aerodynamik paket, soll aber eher drauf hinweisen das dort M-Tech teile  verbaut wurden. Allerdings kann man diese teile auch ohne den aufkleber  ordern.
> Bei meinem war der M aufkleber ( bzw embleme ) auch serienmässig drauf  weil das kleine Sportpaket  verbaut war bei dem z.b das Fahrwerk sog  M-Technik ist. In BMW kreisen auch M-Tech genannt.
> 
> Achso das kleine Sportpaket beinhalten alles bis auf die verspoilerung,  beim großen Sportpaket ist dann die M-Tech verkleidung zusätzlich  verbaut. So war es früher zumindest.



mit dir wette ich auch! 


spass beiseite... ich hatte nen 130i mit m-package und jetzt einen 123d mit einer mischung aus m- und performance-teilen.
ich verspreche euch, bei keinem der 1er-modelle gibts in irgendeiner form ein größeres m-logo (ausnahme: m-felgen und m-lenkrad).

das gezeigte m-logo wurde entweder vom besitzer verklebt oder vom abgebenden autohaus angefügt.
und ja, ich bin zu 100% sicher.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

@blutstoff ja da bleibt BMW seinen Kunden treu, und das muss man BMW lassen die ersatzteil versorgung ist einfach spitze. Und in zukunft wird das nicht schlechter sondern nur besser, wie gesagt ich weis aus erster quelle das sich einige BMW Leuts die was zu sagen haben, sich mit div E30 Clubs kurzgeschlossen haben um so herrauszufinden welche Teile nochmals neu produziert werden, und bei welchen ersatzteilen die Qualität bemängelt wird ( z.b Tonnenlager und die gummis vom Querlenker ) Und das bei ner Modellreihe die fast 20-30 jahre zurückliegt. 
Gab ja auch im Meilenwerk das projekt wo sie nen 2002ti aus 90% neuteilen frisch aufgebaut haben ( 100% ist nie möglich da man so nen Auto als neubau niemals zugelassen bekommt ) 

Quantenslip nun direkt vergleichen geht ja schwer wenn BMW nur Sauger baut, aber mir ist durchaus bewust vom Audi 5 Zylinder Turbo was du meinst. Es sind halt 2 paar schuhe und jeder hat sein persönlichen geschmack. Aber beim BMW Triebwerk hab ich meine freude am Sauger gefunden, das hat bisher auch ein anderer Sauger geschaft mich so zu begeistern. Wobei ich hier nochmal ganz klar sagen muss, das trifft auf die reihensecher zu, die 4 zylinder sind da garkein vergleich. 

Focus RS hmm bei mir steht nebenan immer so nen qietsch Orangener, geschmackssache aber was ich wundersam finde, das ding ist so derbe auffällig allein von der farbe und wird von nem 53 jährigen gefahren *g*


@Storm also ich kann nur sagen wie es damals war, und da gabs das Embleme entweder dazu oder eben nicht. 
Früher beim VFL gabs sogar ab Werk diesen Frongrill mit den Typischen BMW Motorsport farben wenn man wollte. 
irgendwo hab ich auch noch die Teileliste wie mein wagen vom Werk aus ausgestattet wurde ( kann man anhand der FIn abfragen bei BMW direkt ) und da war das M Embleme sogar vermerkt. Wie das heute ist kann ich nicht sicher sagen, aber damals vor 20-30 jahren war es in der tat so.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das gezeigte m-logo wurde entweder vom besitzer verklebt oder vom abgebenden autohaus angefügt.
> und ja, ich bin zu 100% sicher.


 
Na sicher wurde das Teil erst nachträglich auf den Deckel geklebt, was anderes habe ich auch nicht behauptet, oder? Den Aufkleber gab es zu den Teilen dazu, die auch erst nachträglich verbaut worden sind. Verstehe nicht, warum du da so nen Wirbel machst.

@dfence
BMW baut mitlerweile auch Turbobenziner.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

hey, jetzt aber? 
ihr habt oben behauptet das es zum m-aerodynamik-paket gehört - und das tut es nicht.

@defence: ja damals... kann schon sein. heute gibts das nur noch bei den m-modellen, und das ist auch gut so. 

btw: ich hab noch die einstiegsleisten vergessen.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

Na er schreibt doch, er hats zum Aerodynamik paket dazu bekommen, bei mir wars im kleinen Sportpaket drinne ab werk *g* dafür aber kein Modelschriftzug auf der Heckklappe.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Na er schreibt doch, er hats zum Aerodynamik paket dazu bekommen, bei mir wars im kleinen Sportpaket drinne ab werk *g* dafür aber kein Modelschriftzug auf der Heckklappe.



ach, ich bin ein nitpicker heute... 



> Doch! Gehört zum M-Aerodynamik-Paket. Glaub es oder lass es.



hmmm?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

Ok einigen wir uns dadrauf auf nem 316 oder 318 hats wirklich nix zu suchen *g*


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Quantenslip nun direkt vergleichen geht ja schwer wenn BMW nur Sauger baut,


 
BMW baut auch Turbos.  KLICK



dfence schrieb:


> aber mir ist durchaus bewust vom Audi 5 Zylinder Turbo was du meinst. Es sind halt 2 paar schuhe und jeder hat sein persönlichen geschmack. Aber beim BMW Triebwerk hab ich meine freude am Sauger gefunden, das hat bisher auch ein anderer Sauger geschaft mich so zu begeistern. Wobei ich hier nochmal ganz klar sagen muss, das trifft auf die reihensecher zu, die 4 zylinder sind da garkein vergleich.


 
Nö, Audi meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, auch wenn ich schon mal einen RS6 gefahren habe.
Ich habe letztens den Focus RS gefahren und da merkt man eben den Bumbs der kommt, wenn der Ladedruck aufbaut, das hat man beim Sauger einfach nicht. 
Ist bei meinem OPC auch so, wenn der Ladedruck hochschnellt, dann wird man in die Sitze gedrückt und zwar immer stärker, je höher der Ladedruck geht.
Klar wird man von hochmotorisieren Saugern auch in die Sitze gedrückt, aber eben gleichmäßig, einmal reingedrückt und da bleibt man dann. 
Beim Turbo errhöt sich der Druck da noch etwas. 



dfence schrieb:


> Focus RS hmm bei mir steht nebenan immer so nen qietsch Orangener, geschmackssache aber was ich wundersam finde, das ding ist so derbe auffällig allein von der farbe und wird von nem 53 jährigen gefahren *g*


 
Ich hab ja schon mal einen Probe gefahren (in blau) und ich finde die Kiste recht super. Für den Preis bietet das Auto eine Menge Fahrspaß.
Wenn meine Frau mitspielt () dann kaufe ich mir einen und entsorge den OPC.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @defence: ja damals... kann schon sein. heute gibts das nur noch bei den m-modellen, und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> btw: ich hab noch die einstiegsleisten vergessen.


 
Ich glaube, du verwechselst den stinkt normalen M-Schriftzug mit den M3/M5/M6-Schriftzügen. 
Mag ja sein, dass das M ab Werk nicht drauf ist, k. A., aber bei nachträglich erhältlichen Paketen gibt es das nun mal dazu.


----------



## roadgecko (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @blutstoff ja da bleibt BMW seinen Kunden treu, und das muss man BMW lassen die ersatzteil versorgung ist einfach spitze. Und in zukunft wird das nicht schlechter sondern nur besser, wie gesagt ich weis aus erster quelle das sich einige BMW Leuts die was zu sagen haben, sich mit div E30 Clubs kurzgeschlossen haben um so herrauszufinden welche Teile nochmals neu produziert werden, und bei welchen ersatzteilen die Qualität bemängelt wird ( z.b Tonnenlager und die gummis vom Querlenker ) Und das bei ner Modellreihe die fast 20-30 jahre zurückliegt.
> Gab ja auch im Meilenwerk das projekt wo sie nen 2002ti aus 90% neuteilen frisch aufgebaut haben ( 100% ist nie möglich da man so nen Auto als neubau niemals zugelassen bekommt )
> 
> Quantenslip nun direkt vergleichen geht ja schwer wenn BMW nur Sauger baut, aber mir ist durchaus bewust vom Audi 5 Zylinder Turbo was du meinst. Es sind halt 2 paar schuhe und jeder hat sein persönlichen geschmack. Aber beim BMW Triebwerk hab ich meine freude am Sauger gefunden, das hat bisher auch ein anderer Sauger geschaft mich so zu begeistern. Wobei ich hier nochmal ganz klar sagen muss, das trifft auf die reihensecher zu, die 4 zylinder sind da garkein vergleich.
> ...



Wenn der nicht umlackiert wurde war das ein Focus ST (225PS) den RS (305PS) gibs nur in Weiß, Blau und Grün mit ausnahme des schwarzen RS500 (350 PS)


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

@quantenslipstream okay sorry ich bin nich ganz bei der sache, scheis nachtschicht die lezten 2 tage *g* ich versteh was du meinst, mit dem in die sitze pressen, aber wie gesagt ähnlich verhält es sich auch bei nem alten BMW motor, ab ner gewissen drehzahl um die 4500 rum kommt nochmal nen extra kick als würd eben nen Turbolader auf einmal anfangen dazuzudrücken, was aber auch daran liegt das die alten 12V maschinen untenrum nicht so viel power hatten, die haben einfach ne gewisse drehzahl gebraucht ab da gings dann steil nach oben. Ich sags mal so der brauch von 850 auf 3500 rpm einfach bisl länger und von 3500 bis hoch auf 6750 in den begrenzer ist er viel drehwilliger. Kann man zwar auch mit ner schärferen nocke leichtere schwungscheibe und bisl feintunning ändern, aber dann verliert er seine laufruhe untenraus. Beim neueren M52 mit Vanos war das schon nicht mehr so. 
Natürlich hat BMW auch damals Turbos gehabt, nicht zu vergessen der legendäre BMW 2002 Turbo der 73 als erster deutscher serienwagen überhaupt mit Turbolader aufn Markt kam, nicht zu vergessen der E23 745I mit ner 3.2Liter Turbo machine. Aber die bin ich alle nie gefahren. 

Bluttstoff naja bisl kann man durcheinander kommen, es gibt einmal den M-Technik schriftzug und Symbol welches z.b beim E36 Mtech paket z.b 318IS vorhanden ist. Und einmal diese M Plakete wie sie normalerweise auf dem M versionen hinten drauf ist.

@roadgecko äh natürlich du hast recht, das ist nen Focus ST das ding hier 
http://www.ford-ford.cn/ford/pics/2009/11/focus_st_4.jpg 
Mit ford hab ich mich seit dem RS2000 MK5 nicht mehr befasst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Natürlich hat BMW auch damals Turbos gehabt, nicht zu vergessen der legendäre BMW 2002 Turbo der 73 als erster deutscher serienwagen überhaupt mit Turbolader aufn Markt kam, nicht zu vergessen der E23 745I mit ner 3.2Liter Turbo machine. Aber die bin ich alle nie gefahren.


 
Es ging aber, wenn ich nicht irre, darum, dass BMW derzeit kein Turbo Auto in den Modellreihen hat und das ist nicht korrekt, oder sehe ich das falsch?



dfence schrieb:


> @roadgecko äh natürlich du hast recht, das ist nen Focus ST das ding hier
> http://www.ford-ford.cn/ford/pics/2009/11/focus_st_4.jpg
> Mit ford hab ich mich seit dem RS2000 MK5 nicht mehr befasst.


 
Ich fand den RS2000 damals ganz gut, hätte mir auch fast eien gekauft, aber damals wars nicht so mit der Knete und der Corsa musste reichen.


----------



## Adrenalize (26. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ging aber, wenn ich nicht irre, darum, dass BMW derzeit kein Turbo Auto in den Modellreihen hat und das ist nicht korrekt, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Hast du richtig erkannt, es gibt neben den Dieseln diverse Benziner mit Turbo oder Biturbo.
Sind halt keine klassischen Turbomotoren in dem Sinne, sondern eher vergleichbar mit den TFSI-Motoren der VAG, also kleine Lader fast ohne Turboloch oder kleiner + großer Lader bzw. kombinierter Lader (beides in einem Gerät).
Der x35i ist z.B. ein Biturbo, der 50er und 60er aus dem 7er z.B. auch.

Im Zuge von Efficient Dynamics hilft das, den Verbrauch der Benzinmodelle zu drücken. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es in Zukunft irgendwann nur noch Turbomotoren gibt, auch bei BMW.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. April 2010)

Nene ich ging eigentlich eher von alten BMW´s aus, wie ich schon sagte die neuen Maschinen haben diese charakteristik garnicht den der M20 Motor hatte, bedingt durch nen paar sachen wie eben den 12Ventilen war untenrum nicht so superviel bei dem Motor aber eben ab ner gewissen drehzahl powern die obenraus bis in den begrenzer ( auch bisl vom Diff abhängig )  Wie gesagt das haste bei den neuen Motoren garnicht mehr, da geb ich dir auch recht. 

Was den RS2000 betrifft, sei froh ich kann dir ehrlich nicht sagen was schneller rostet, der Corsa oder der RS2000 *lach* war sau sau schwer einen zu finden der nur wenig rost hatte, oder es gab welche mit wenig rost aber dafür die Motoren total verheizt. 
Dann man man alle 20tkm die Radlager am arsch und ich hatte nichtmal großartig breitere reifen drauf. Die Domlager hinten haben sich auch regelmässig verabschiedet. ( die karre war original bis auf die räder ) Und die Elektrik katastrophe, baust Radio rein geht die Alarmanlage los wenns Radio ausmachst ( wohl gemerkt mit original Ford Adaptern und nix gebastelt ) Can-Bus war damals nicht so gut bei Ford *g* Und die fahrleistung war auch nicht berauschend, eben genau das wie du schon sagst, er baut gleichmässig die drehzahl auf und wird obenraus sogar träge ( die Nocke war nicht eingelaufen ) 
Kumpel hatte sich auch nen Rs2000 gekauft, hatte aber nicht so viel glück, hat sich auch nen originalen gekauft sah auch äuserlich wirklich top aus, ich bau ihm Anlage ins Auto, also innenaustattung ausbauen um die kabel sauber zu verlegen, Beifahrersitz raus, ich knie mich in den fussraum beifahrerseite, krach hats gemacht da war mein knie auf der strasse gehangen .... bei nem damals 10jahre alten wagen unterboden komplett durchgerostet, und genau an der verbindung zum querträger am vorderbau bin ich durchgebrochen, blick unters auto, absoluter horror unter den schwellern gerostet wie sau, die falze zum schweller total vergammelt. 

Und hier mal 2 Videos warum ich den E30 mit seinem M20 Motor so liebe, erstens der Sound zweitens die Power .... Motor ist nen M20 2.7liter Motor auf Vergasser umgebaut ! genauer gesagt 3 Doppelweber hrrhrr 
YouTube - Hockenheim 2008 BMW E30 EVO Porsche 996 GT3 
YouTube - Hockenheimring onboard BMW E30 2.7l mit DCOE


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2010)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Die Motoren werden wieder kleiner werden um den Verbrauch zu senken, gleichzeitig wird es auch deutlich mehr Aufladung aller Möglichkeiten geben, um dem steigendem Gewicht der Autos Herr zu werden und trotzdem für Fahrspaß zu sorgen.
Die fetten Saugmotoren sterben irgendwann aus. 



dfence schrieb:


> Nene ich ging eigentlich eher von alten BMW´s aus, wie ich schon sagte die neuen Maschinen haben diese charakteristik garnicht den der M20 Motor hatte, bedingt durch nen paar sachen wie eben den 12Ventilen war untenrum nicht so superviel bei dem Motor aber eben ab ner gewissen drehzahl powern die obenraus bis in den begrenzer ( auch bisl vom Diff abhängig ) Wie gesagt das haste bei den neuen Motoren garnicht mehr, da geb ich dir auch recht.


 
Ich meinte jetzt eher die neuen BMWs mit den Turbos. 

Der Corsa war auch nicht viel besser. 
Der Escort Cosworth von meinem Kumpel ist aber erste Sahne, da rostet nichts, der hängt gut am Gas und die Karre sieht immer noch unnerreicht aus mit dem fetten Spoiler. 
Deswegen wollte ich damals auch einen Turbo haben, aber der Cosworth war mir zu teuer, und den gabs ja auch nicht mehr neu. Der OPC ist eine gute Alternative, auch wenn er nicht mit dem Ford mithalten kann.
Mal sehen, vielleicht kaufe ich mir den RS.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du verwechselst den stinkt normalen M-Schriftzug mit den M3/M5/M6-Schriftzügen.
> Mag ja sein, dass das M ab Werk nicht drauf ist, k. A., aber bei nachträglich erhältlichen Paketen gibt es das nun mal dazu.



bei den aktuellen modellen nicht. aber egal, glaub was du willst.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> bei den aktuellen modellen nicht. aber egal, glaub was du willst.


 
Das hat nichts mit glauben zu tun. Ich war dabei, als mein Bekannter das Fahrzeug abgeholt hat und überzeugen muss ich hier niemanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2010)

Wovon redet ihr eigentlich, hab das nicht so genau mitbekommen?


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr eigentlich, hab das nicht so genau mitbekommen?


 
Eigentlich über nichts. Ist zu lächerlich um es zu erklären, deshalb lies dir einfach die letzten Seiten durch.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Nene ich ging eigentlich eher von alten BMW´s aus, wie ich schon sagte die neuen Maschinen haben diese charakteristik garnicht den der M20 Motor hatte, bedingt durch nen paar sachen wie eben den 12Ventilen war untenrum nicht so superviel bei dem Motor aber eben ab ner gewissen drehzahl powern die obenraus bis in den begrenzer ( auch bisl vom Diff abhängig )  Wie gesagt das haste bei den neuen Motoren garnicht mehr, da geb ich dir auch recht.


M20 ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn dann hätte ich den ja gerne mit Z1 drumrum.


> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei BMW sind... Der einzige, der mich wirklich komplett überzeugt ist der 8er BMW.
> 
> Leider wahnsinnig teuer


Ein Bekannter hat sich den Wage damals zugelegt und mittlerweile ordentlich ausbauen lassen(inkl. riesiger Dome damit es die Karosse nicht zerreißt).
Die 300 auf der Rolle waren damit nicht wirklich ein Problem, dafür kann er aber bei leichtestem Eis selbst im 4. nicht mehr anfahren-> Saisonzulassung seit ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Stormbringer (26. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr eigentlich, hab das nicht so genau mitbekommen?



ist recht einfach - ich kenne ne menge einser-fahrer, ich glaube roundabout kommen da >50 zusammen. keiner von denen hat eines dieser lustigen und überflüssigen m-schildchen bekommen - weder serie beim bestellen des m-pakets, noch ist es bestandteil wenn mann das aero-dynamikpaket nachrüstet -es gehört einfach in keinem fall dazu. 

mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen. ich wollte dem kollegen auch nur mitteilen das er im irrtum ist, aber offensichtlich braucht man heute noch nicht mal mehr nen eigenen bmw um nen dickkopf raushängen zu lassen - im zweifelsfall kann man sich ja auf den bmw eines kumpels berufen.

aber okay, ich geb auf. das thema ist nun wirklich nicht wichtig. soll jeder glauben was er für richtig hält - oder was der kumpel sagt.
ich sage da jetzt auch nix mehr dazu. thema ende.


@olstyle: ich glaube der z1 ist der jüngste bmw der tatsächlich von jahr zu jahr teurer wird.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ist recht einfach - ich kenne ne menge einser-fahrer, ich glaube roundabout kommen da >50 zusammen. keiner von denen hat eines dieser lustigen und überflüssigen m-schildchen bekommen - weder serie beim bestellen des m-pakets, noch ist es bestandteil wenn mann das aero-dynamikpaket nachrüstet -es gehört einfach in keinem fall dazu.
> 
> mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen. ich wollte dem kollegen auch nur mitteilen das er im irrtum ist, aber offensichtlich braucht man heute noch nicht mal mehr nen eigenen bmw um nen dickkopf raushängen zu lassen - im zweifelsfall kann man sich ja auf den bmw eines kumpels berufen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin weder dein Kollege, noch im Unrecht. Deine Aussagen werden auch nicht glaubwürdiger, indem du mir hier etwas andichtest. Bitte zieh das Niveau nicht unnötig nach unten, oder lass es gleich auf sich beruhen. Bleib sachlich, ok?


----------



## Adrenalize (26. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @olstyle: ich glaube der z1 ist der jüngste bmw der tatsächlich von jahr zu jahr teurer wird.


Wieso, wird der Z8 nicht auch teurer?


----------



## Blutstoff (26. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wieso, wird der Z8 nicht auch teurer?


 
Der ist noch relativ neu und in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar. Trotzdem ist der Z8 schon jetzt recht wertstabil.

Gut erhaltene Z1 sind sehr rar und heiß begehrt. Daher steigt der Preis.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

@Stormbringer
Da mir die Sache keine Ruhe lies, habe ich nun einiges klären können, mit dem Ergebnis, dass wir beide (wenn man so möchte) recht haben. Zum Zeitpunkt der Auslieferung vor zwei Jahren, wurde das Emblem mit dem Heckdiffusor ausgeliefert. Als kleinen Gag hat der Dealer das Emblem angebracht, weil die GmbH keinen M-E82 brachte. Mitlerweile werden die Dinger nicht mehr geliefert. Auf dem zweiten Video (Driften im Schnee) kannst du übrigens erkennen, dass das Emblem längst abgenommen wurde. Das ist nicht mal mir aufgefallen (und ich seh das Fahrzeug häufig live), da mich das nie interessiert hat und ich deshalb auch nicht verstehen kann, warum da so ein Wind von gemacht wird. 

Schnell ist er auf jeden Fall. Wir haben ihn vor kurzem mit der Driftbox gemessen. Rund 10,8 sek. 100-200km/h bei 7m Steigung auf 470m Distanz & 23,4 sek. 174-274km/h mit einem 38m hohen Buckel auf der Strecke. Würde den Becher zwar nicht gegen meinen GT-R eintauschen, aber Spaß macht der mit oder ohne M-Emblem. 

So, ich hoffe, damit ist unser überaus dummer Streit vom Tisch.


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2010)

Ich liebäugle im Moment sowas hier

Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht


----------



## Stormbringer (27. April 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle im Moment sowas hier
> 
> Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht



goil . nen oller capri! fand ich damals richtig geil!

sieht aber ziemlich verbastelt aus.


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2010)

Es geht 

Naja halt sowas Richtung Audi Coupe, Capri, Manta, Scirocco...


----------



## Zoon (27. April 2010)

hat der den Capri auch ordentlich konserviert - die Dinger rosten ja leider im Zeitraffer ...



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Frontkratzer mit 350 PS...
> Selbst mit 400 PS wird der RS kaum auf unter 18 sek. von 0-200 km/h kommen.



Der RS geht besser um nen Kurs als mancher schlecht als recht abgestimmte Hecktriebler 




dfence schrieb:


> Focus RS hmm bei mir steht nebenan immer so nen qietsch Orangener, geschmackssache aber was ich wundersam finde, das ding ist so derbe auffällig allein von der farbe und wird von nem 53 jährigen gefahren *g*



Das wird wohl "Nur" der ST sein, den RS gibts nur in Blau, Grün und Weiß.

Oder hatt er den folieren lassen?



Hier noch was - Gallardo mit "dezenter" leistungssteigerung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Afh9gsV9tV4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Afh9gsV9tV4&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Co2FdKhm-_c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Co2FdKhm-_c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wieso, wird der Z8 nicht auch teurer?


Der Z8 hat mit rund 100.000 Euro wohl vorerst sein Zenit erreicht.

Der Z1 dagegen scheint in der Tat teurer zu werden, allerdings von einem wesentlich niedrigeren Grundpreis aus.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der RS geht besser um nen Kurs als mancher schlecht als recht abgestimmte Hecktriebler


 
Das mag schon sein, aber das ändert nichts an meiner Aussage. Bin kein Fan von leistungsstarken Frontkratzern (abgesehen vielleicht vom Cooper S meiner Frau), das geb ich offen zu. Tja und in der Klasse wird die Luft dünn für den RS, was nicht wirklich überrascht.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Bin kein Fan von leistungsstarken Frontkratzern (abgesehen vielleicht vom Cooper S meiner Frau), das geb ich offen zu.


Ihr habt ja den alten Cooper S mit Kompressor, richtig? Wie findest du die Kiste? 

Ich liebäugle ja auch mit den Minis, und der alte gefällt mir irgendwie besser von innen und außen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das mag schon sein, aber das ändert nichts an meiner Aussage. Bin kein Fan von leistungsstarken Frontkratzern (abgesehen vielleicht vom Cooper S meiner Frau), das geb ich offen zu. Tja und in der Klasse wird die Luft dünn für den RS, was nicht wirklich überrascht.


 
Dafür ist der Preis aber auch sehr attraktiv. Woanders kosten 300 PS deutlich mehr Geld oder sind eben nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Preis aber auch sehr attraktiv. Woanders kosten 300 PS deutlich mehr Geld oder sind eben nicht zu bekommen.



Das sind aber leider nur 300 PS fürs Papier (zum angeben), da der RS von den meisten starken Fronttrieblern ab etwa 250 PS nass gemacht wird. Insofern lieber "echte" 250 PS mit einem entsprechend niedrigerem Verbrauch und den ggfs. besseren Fahrleistungen als so einen Blender.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Komisch, ich habe mit meinem 300PS "Blender" jeden 250PS Fronttrieber weggeschoben. 
Vorallem die, die aus Wolfsburg kommen und meinten, dass ihr R32 das Beste ist, was auf der Straße fährt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Preis aber auch sehr attraktiv. Woanders kosten 300 PS deutlich mehr Geld oder sind eben nicht zu bekommen.



Ein Nissan 370 Z ist aber auch günstig mit seinen Über 300 PS. Und der hat Minmum Arschantrieb


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2010)

2010 Hyundai Genesis Coupe R-Spec Revealed (details and pricing)  It?s your auto world :: New cars, auto news, reviews, photos, videos …

Den find ich megageil.
Hoffentlich kommt der auch mal in D auf den Markt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ein Nissan 370 Z ist aber auch günstig mit seinen Über 300 PS. Und der hat Minmum Arschantrieb


 
Ist aber ein Zweisitzer mit beschränktem Kofferraumvolumen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe mit meinem 300PS "Blender" jeden 250PS Fronttrieber weggeschoben.



Ähem, dann erklär mal das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Und was soll ich da lesen?
Dass der VW schlechtere Werte bei der Elastizität hat und langsamer ist? 
Dass er ein Zweisitzer ist und einen kleineren Kofferraum hat?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was soll ich da lesen?
> Dass der VW schlechtere Werte bei der Elastizität hat und langsamer ist?
> Dass er ein Zweisitzer ist und einen kleineren Kofferraum hat?



Hmm, komisch, ich lese das der RS mit 305 PS 14,7 sec von 0-160 km/h braucht und der VW mit 40 PS weniger 13,7 sec und selbst der Schwächste im Vergleich mit 55 Minder-PS benötigt nur 13,9 sec. Ok der RS pumpt mehr als 2,5 Liter extra alle 100 km durch, dass ist ja auch eine Leistung. Nur keine Gute  .

Und wie in vielen anderen Tests schon x-fach bewiesen, der RS ist einer der klassenschlechtesten in der starken Kompaktklasse und der mit Abstand schlechteste Wagen in der 300 PS Klasse bei diesem Fahrzeuggewicht. Insofern vollkommen uninteressant oder eben ein Blender. Das einzige was er kann ist trinken wie ein großer.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja den alten Cooper S mit Kompressor, richtig? Wie findest du die Kiste?
> 
> Ich liebäugle ja auch mit den Minis, und der alte gefällt mir irgendwie besser von innen und außen.


 
Ja, wir haben den alten mit Kompressor. Vorteil des alten ist für mich ganz klar der robuste Motor. Aber er ist im Vergleich zum neuen Turbo auch ein Säufer und wirklich ab geht er erst nach einer Leistungskur. Unserer leistet z.Z. ca. 240 PS und das standfest. Ich denke, 200.000 km sollte er schaffen ohne Revision. So viel Potenzial hat der Turbomotor nicht und BMW musste schon ganz schön in die Trickkiste greifen um den neuen JCW auf über 200 standfest PS zu bringen (massive Hardwareänderungen im Vergleich zum S).

Der aktuelle Mini ist ganz klar hochwertiger verarbeitet, jedoch spricht uns das neue Design nicht an. So wird es wohl der erste und letzte Mini für meine Frau bleiben. Egal, sie wünscht sich demnächst eh was stärkeres.

@quantenslipstream
Ja, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist schon ganz ok. Ford spart halt an anderen Stellen. Trotzdem ist und bleibt der RS ein Ford mit viel Leistung auf der falschen Achse -> nicht mein Fall. Auch das Design kann mich ganz und gar nicht überzeugen, nen Blender halt.


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2010)

juhu!

Vielleicht liegt das aber einfach nur an der übersetzung vom getriebe. Bin zwar selbst noch kein Focus RS gefahren aber wenn der mit seinem Getriebe über 300 laufen könnte und die anderen nur knapp 270 schaffen, ist es nachvollziehbar, dass er auch länger brauch. 

Die beiden Seats bei mir vorm haus haben auch 30PS unterschied. Dann kommt hinzu, dass der eine 5 Gang und der andere 6 Gang hat. trotzdem sind Sie vom beschleunigen identisch. 
Genauso ist im MX-5 ein Getriebe verbaut, welches bei 90 bzw. 131 PS zum einsatz kommt. Der mit 90 PS ist bei 180km/h und 6000 U/min. am ende während der andere bei 220km/h und 7400 U/min. zu macht, weil das Getriebe oder der Begrenzer kommt. 
Solche Autos muss man fahren und sich auf sein eigenes Popometer verlassen. es sind reine Spassautos. Ich z.B finde noch das Turboloch wesentlich besser als son weichgespühlter aufgeladenen Motor, der zwar Sportler sein will aber auf Komfort ausgelegt ist.
Ich kann mir (ohne beide gefahren zu sein) vorstellen, dass man mit dem Ford mehr Spass haben kann. Autobahnen sind langweilig. Kurvenreiche Landstraßen, welche kurven beinhalten, wo man auch mal die Grenze erfahren kann, sind mit dem Focus sicher mit mehr Fun zu durchfahren als mit nem R32 oder sone (Sport)autos.

Klar ist mir auch, dass ein BMW 130 sicher bessere Beschleunigung usw. bietet aber zu was für ein Preis, und das allerwichtigste, wie kommt es beim Fahrer an. Ein S-600 (benz) hat auch ne wahnwitzige beschleunigung aber was merkt man davon? Nichts. 
Es gibt aber auch Leute, die finden ihren SL500 voll Sportlich. Wenn der der junge wilde mit som 1000Kg Auto und 200PS ankommt und dann noch grade so die 256km/h schafft, sollte man jetzt nicht gleich sagen, dass der SL das bessere Auto ist. dazu sind die Fahrer immer zu verschieden und jeder mensch hat eine eigene Meinung zu Sportlichkeit oder beschleunigung usw..
Und geradeaus fahren können sie alle. Aber ich z.B finde die WRC viel interessanter als jede Motorsportart, die im Kreis fährt. Die inner Rally fahren nicht schneller, nein sie fahren eigentlich viel langsamer aber das große "wie sie fahren" ist auf jeden fall geiler als bei den Kreisfahrern. Aber das ist meine Meinung. Der nächste denkt vielleicht, alles Quatsch, nichts geht über Formel 1.

Aber mir liegen die älteren Autos mehr. Mit den neuen kann ich meistens nicht mehr so viel anfangen. Sicher für den altag ganz gut aber um spass zu haben kauf ich mir kein Auto, welches bei 20t € leigt. Da bau ich mir lieber selber einen auf und weiß, was ich hab. Und der verliehrt dann auch nicht mehr so viel wert und vor allem, man hat das Auto so, wie man es will und nicht so ein elektronisch behinderten blasebalk, der so toll ist aber sobalt was nicht geht, kann man erstma mit nem laptop ran. 
ist auch kein wunder, dass Alltagssportler heute 300PS brauchen, bei 1,5 Tonnen. In 10 jahren sind unser klasse-B Führerscheine nur noch für kleinwagen geeignet oder wie. Füher war die magische Grenze 1 Tonne. Heute nur 10 jahre später ist es 1,5 Tonnen. Tolle entwicklung. kann ich auch. Von allem ein bischen mehr und gut. Bischen drauf achten, das der Sprittverbrauch im Rahmen bleibt und fertig. Wo sind die Sportwagen, mit 1 Tonne lehrgewicht und 250PS? Ja wo sind sie. Denn das waren noch Autos, wo man freude am fahren erleben konnte.


----------



## CeresPK (27. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> 2010 Hyundai Genesis Coupe R-Spec Revealed (details and pricing)  It?s your auto world :: New cars, auto news, reviews, photos, videos …
> 
> Den find ich megageil.
> Hoffentlich kommt der auch mal in D auf den Markt...



was ist an dem anders als bei dem hier erhältlichen Genesis?
Außer dem Spoiler und den paar mehr PS?

bleibt trotzdem nen koreanischer Frontkratzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





1821984 schrieb:


> *Kurvenreiche Landstraßen, welche kurven  beinhalten, wo man auch mal die Grenze erfahren kann, sind mit dem Focus  sicher mit mehr Fun zu durchfahren als mit nem R32 oder sone  (Sport)autos.*.



genau so denke ich auch.
Autobahn ist Langweilig.
genau so wie ich den Vergleich: "Mein Auto zieht besser als deins" kindisch und Lächerlich finde.
Mir kommts darauf an wie viel Spaß man mit dem Karren hat und nicht wie schnell ich VMax auf der langweiligen Bahn erreiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2010)

Toll sind aktionen, wo man mit seinem MX-5 der ganze 30mm tiefer ist, ne landstrasse langfährt und hinter einem ist ein Corsa, der erstmal weniger leistung hat und dann noch bestimmt gute 50mm tiefergelegt wurde. 
Denn kommt eine Kurve, wo ich weis, dass mein auto sehr zügig rum kommt so mit max. 80 klamotten. Der Corsa vor der Kurve noch auf 1m sicherheitsabstand war und nach der kurve einfach nicht mehr da war. Da denke ich mir "der idiot". erst wie kranker hinter mir am rumbrechen und kaum macht die Strasse nen bogen, kommen die nicht mehr klar. Als ich dann gemütlich weitergefahren bin, war er irgentwann wieder da aber diesmal mit ausreichenden Sicherheitsabstand. hat er etwa ein großes P in den Augen bekommen. Auch heute schafft es der kleine Ibiza mit mehr Leistung und KW-Gewinde nicht, diese Geschwindigkeit in dieser Kurve zu durchfahren. Das sind dann sachen, wo ich klar sagen kann: Wenn das auto Gut war, war es die Steifigkeit und das kruvenverhalten. Liegt aber auchwieder am gewicht. 925Kg kann man nunmal besser in eine Kurve werfen als 1300Kg. dann war der gute MX-5 auch nur kurze 120cm hoch!

Da kann dann ein Auto auch 300PS oder mehr haben. Wenn sie das nicht schaffen, haben sie in Sachen Fahrspass für mich verloren, besonders erst, wenn denn noch behauptet wird, dass die ja alles so toll können wie beschleunigen, bremsen, und ESp einschalten usw.. Für mich, der jetzt ja ne ganz klare Referenz hat, sind diese Autos schon die verlierer. Klar es gibt auch den Z4 aber das sind ganz andere Preisregionen. warum sollte ich mir ein Auto kaufen, welches min. 40t€ kostet wenn es ein alter MX-5 für 6t€ auch kann. Ich sehe doch den Fahrspass. Wenn ich dann zuwenig Leistung habe, kann ich mir immer noch nen Trubo raufhauen oder anderes Motorentuning machen um auf meine 250PS zu kommen. Da muss ich aber dann vielleicht nochmal 5000 € ausgeben und gut. Wenn ich es auch fahrspasssicht sehe, sind die meisten Autos ab BJ 2000 alles nur krücken. Mit nem dicken Motor kann ich angeben aber nicht schneller um Kurve fahren. Find ich auch voll lächerlich, dass es dann heist, der ist abgeregelt oder er fährt 250km/h. Ja ein Honda Integra fährt scheller trotz 100PS weniger. Mit dem hat man auch mehr spass, weil der ist dafür gemacht. der will nicht schön aussehen oder so, der will warmgefahren werden und dann rumbrechen. Und der kostet keine 40t € sondern gebraucht so ca. 10t € (ein gepflegter).


----------



## Stormbringer (27. April 2010)

dafür ist das schaltgetriebe im mx5 ne vollkatastrophe - was hakleriges bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> juhu!
> 
> Vielleicht liegt das aber einfach nur an der übersetzung vom getriebe. Bin zwar selbst noch kein Focus RS gefahren aber wenn der mit seinem Getriebe über 300 laufen könnte und die anderen nur knapp 270 schaffen, ist es nachvollziehbar, dass er auch länger brauch.


 
Also der alte R32 (IVer) lief mit der Serienübersetzung bei 280 km/h in den Begrenzer, wohlgemerkt mit Aufladung und DSG. Der RS wird ähnlich übersetzt sein, denn eine höhere Übersetzung im 6. Gang macht wenig Sinn, bei einer V-max von knapp über 260 km/h.

Ob Sauger oder Turbo ist Geschmacksache. Ich denke da sind wir uns einig. Nicht umsonst war/ist die M-GmbH mit ihrem Hochdrezahlkonzept jahrelang sehr erfolgreich.

Du fragst, wo die Sportler sind, mit einer Tonne Leergewicht und 250 PS? Die lassen sich nicht verkaufen, denn heute sind nicht nur sportliche Werte gefragt, sondern auch eine lange Ausstattungsliste und viel Sicherheit auf Kosten des Gewichts.
Wenn du wirklich puristische Sportler fahren möchtest hat Lotus sicher was für dich im Angebot. Für den Alltagsbetrieb kannst du den Joghurtbecher dann aber vergessen.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Mir kommts darauf an wie viel Spaß man mit dem Karren hat und nicht wie schnell ich VMax auf der langweiligen Bahn erreiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab auch gerne spass mit meiner karre - aber jeder der sagt das es ihm egal ist "wie schnell er vmax erreicht" der schwindelt doch. jetzt ma ehrlich leute. 

MIR ist es nicht egal.


----------



## CeresPK (27. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Toll sind aktionen, wo man mit seinem MX-5 der ganze 30mm tiefer ist, ne landstrasse langfährt und hinter einem ist ein Corsa, der erstmal weniger leistung hat und dann noch bestimmt gute 50mm tiefergelegt wurde.
> Denn kommt eine Kurve, wo ich weis, dass mein auto sehr zügig rum kommt so mit max. 80 klamotten. Der Corsa vor der Kurve noch auf 1m sicherheitsabstand war und nach der kurve einfach nicht mehr da war. Da denke ich mir "der idiot". erst wie kranker hinter mir am rumbrechen und kaum macht die Strasse nen bogen, kommen die nicht mehr klar. Als ich dann gemütlich weitergefahren bin, war er irgentwann wieder da aber diesmal mit ausreichenden Sicherheitsabstand. hat er etwa ein großes P in den Augen bekommen. Auch heute schafft es der kleine Ibiza mit mehr Leistung und KW-Gewinde nicht, diese Geschwindigkeit in dieser Kurve zu durchfahren. Das sind dann sachen, wo ich klar sagen kann: Wenn das auto Gut war, war es die Steifigkeit und das kruvenverhalten. Liegt aber auchwieder am gewicht. 925Kg kann man nunmal besser in eine Kurve werfen als 1300Kg. dann war der gute MX-5 auch nur kurze 120cm hoch!



so ne Knaller hab ich auch öfter hinter mir, immer wieder sehr amüsant anzuschauen 
aber es gibt hier zum Glück auch ein paar bei denen das hinterherfahren auch richtig Spaß macht oder eben umgedreht (wenn die hinter einem hinterherfahren)


----------



## CeresPK (27. April 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich hab auch gerne spass mit meiner karre - aber jeder der sagt das es ihm egal ist "wie schnell er vmax erreicht" der schwindelt doch. jetzt ma ehrlich leute.
> 
> MIR ist es nicht egal.



OK Meine Aussage da war jetzt mehr oder weniger auf den Golf (minus) R und den Focus RS bezogen.
Die sind was den Anzug angeht dann doch eher schon in einem Rahmen bei dem diese Zeit egal ist 

obwohl ich sagen muss das mir meine kleinen 125PS für die Landstraßen hier auch vollkommen reichen, jedenfalls solange bis dann doch mal ein EsTieEi vor der Türe steht


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2010)

Klar ist es wichtig, aber ob es nun 13 oder 14sec. bis 160Km/h sind, merkt man aber eh nicht und es kommt bei so kleinen unterschieden immer auf Fahrer, reifen, Temp (Turbo), Feuchtigkeit usw. an.

Ja ein Lotus hat kein Kofferraum. Wo sind denn Autos wie Honda Integra oder Mazda RX-7. Da kann man doch noch ne Kiste pils und nen Zelt und ein Schlaffsack reinlegen (in den Kofferraum).

Das Schaltgetriebe im MX-5 ist das beste, welches ich bis jetzt je gesehen hab und past 100% zu diesem Auto. Ich habe noch bei keinem anderem Auto gesehen, dass bei 200.000 km die schaltung noch so straff und gut geführt in der Konsole lief. Klar man brauch ein bischen Arm und gefühl in der Kupplung aber das andere können auch alte Leute fahren. Von 4. in 3. gang runterschalten ohne inner mitte stehen zu bleiben und erstma warten bis die syncronringe reagieren und sofort weiter, bei der laufleistung macht nicht jeder. (ich rede vom NA-Modell BJ: 89-96)
Mein 6 Gang jetzt ist schön geschmeidig und past wunderbar zum Leon aber mit Sportlichkeit oder Fahrspass hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ja ein Lotus hat kein Kofferraum. Wo sind denn Autos wie Honda Integra oder Mazda RX-7. Da kann man doch noch ne Kiste pils und nen Zelt und ein Schlaffsack reinlegen (in den Kofferraum).


 
Klar, der RX7 und der Integra waren damals schnelle Autos und konnten es locker mit einem Porsche aufnehmen, allerdings möchte ich mit diesen Seifenkisten keinen Unfall erleben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch, ich lese das der RS mit 305 PS 14,7 sec von 0-160 km/h braucht und der VW mit 40 PS weniger 13,7 sec und selbst der Schwächste im Vergleich mit 55 Minder-PS benötigt nur 13,9 sec. Ok der RS pumpt mehr als 2,5 Liter extra alle 100 km durch, dass ist ja auch eine Leistung. Nur keine Gute  .


 
Ob man nun 1 Sekunde länger braucht oder nicht, spielt eigentlich nicht so die Rolle, ich denke mal, dass die Testen mit dem Focus nicht klar kommen, weil das eben kein Weichgespülter und durchgestylter Golf im anderen Blechkleid ist. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wie in vielen anderen Tests schon x-fach bewiesen, der RS ist einer der klassenschlechtesten in der starken Kompaktklasse und der mit Abstand schlechteste Wagen in der 300 PS Klasse bei diesem Fahrzeuggewicht. Insofern vollkommen uninteressant oder eben ein Blender. Das einzige was er kann ist trinken wie ein großer.


 
Der Verbrauch ist sehr stark abhängig von der Fahrweise, merke ich bei meinem auch, auch Verbrauchsvergleiche pfeife ich in der Regel eh, da sie nie dem entsprechen, was ich so erreiche.
Hab ich mal beim Benz gesehen, der ich al Leihwagen hatte, dewr hat 2 Liter mehr gezogen als in allen Tests immer aufgezeigt und ich bin völlig normal gefahren (ohne Klimanalage).


----------



## CeresPK (27. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Klar, der RX7 und der Integra waren damals schnelle Autos und konnten es locker mit einem Porsche aufnehmen, allerdings möchte ich mit diesen Seifenkisten keinen Unfall erleben.


Dafür sind die Kisten aber auch schon fast 20 Jahre alt (RX7 FD seit 1991 gebaut)


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Kisten aber auch schon fast 20 Jahre alt (RX7 FD seit 1991 gebaut)


 
Ja sicher, hab ich nicht bestritten. Jedoch lässt sich so ein Gewicht heute nicht mehr realisieren - Stichwort Sicherheit und Ausstattung.

@quantenslipstream
Klar, die Tester sind schuld.Schau dir mal an, wer für die Sportauto die Supertests fährt und die Zeiten in den Asphalt brennt. Klar, eine 1.17 min. auf den kleinen Hockenheimkurs ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht herrausrangend.


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2010)

So sieht es aus. Und Airbags haben die auch schon. Genauso wie ABS. Auch sind richtige Sperrdifs. verbaut und nicht sone Krankheiten wie Elektronisches Sperrdif, welches dich irgentwie einbremst. Fahren muss man auch können. Für fahranfänger sind diese Autos wirklich das falsche. Aber ein 300PS flieger ist sicherer oder wie? man kann mit ihnen noch schneller an den baum kommen, weil durch den ganzen Elektroschrott verlernen die Leute das Autofahren und denken trotzdem, dass sie helden sind. Aber wenn die Physik überwunden ist, ist sie überwunden. Die Leute die denken, dass im aktuellen M3 das Unfallrisiko minimiert wird, liegen meiner meinung nach falsch. es fahren nur leute noch schnelle, die das Auto dann noch nichteinmal beherschen. Geradeausfahren können sie alle. Auch bremsen können sie alle. Der eine in 38m der andere in 35m aber wenn der Arsch weg geht oder die Forderachse bischen zu sehr schiebt, sollte man wissen wie man reagiert und nicht denken "ach geht schon ich hab ja ESP usw." Sicher alles feine erfindungen aber eher für Mutti zum einkaufen wenns mal schneit aber nicht für Fahrer, die fahrspass erleben wollen.

Ausstattung: ABS, Klima, elektronische fensterheber, Airbags und nen guter Motor. warum zum teufel kann man im RX-8 den fahrerairbag ausschalten? schonmal nachgedacht. Kann man bei keinem andern.

Nen bekannter ist mit seinem Kadett-cabrio an nen baum gefahren. Lenkung gebochen. rechtes Forderrad lag 100m weiter. Motor rausgerissen und das blech war nur nen Klumpen. Wenn kein Cabrio gewesen währe, wär er heute nicht mer hier. Bei sowas (obs vernünftige fahrweise war, sei mal dahingestellt), schützt auch kein Airbag oder ESP. es könnte eher hinderlich sein. Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich diese Systeme für falsch halte. ganz im gegenteil.

Ach mit nem 20 Jahre alten Porsche sieht es sicherheitstechnisch nicht unbedingt besser aus. Der verformt sich genauso gut kalt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Klar, die Tester sind schuld.Schau dir mal an, wer für die Sportauto die Supertests fährt und die Zeiten in den Asphalt brennt. Klar, eine 1.17 min. auf den kleinen Hockenheimkurs ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht herrausrangend.


 
Wer interessiert sich denn für Tests oder irgendwelche Zeiten. 
Leute, die sich solche Autos kaufen, kaufen die nicht, weil sie einen Test gelesen haben.
Ich keinen keinen Porsche Fan, der sich einen R8 gekauft hat, weil der Audi bei Autobild einen Vergleich gegen einen 911er Turbo gewonnen hat.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> was ist an dem anders als bei dem hier erhältlichen Genesis?
> Außer dem Spoiler und den paar mehr PS?
> 
> bleibt trotzdem nen koreanischer Frontkratzer
> ...


Hat ja nur RWD und 2 Türen weniger, aber egal....
Und hab auch nicht behauptet, dass da was besonders anders ist, sondern das ich das Auto hübsch finde.
Kann ich vom Subaru Impreza nicht behaupten....


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2010)

Zum Thema RX-7 und RX-8. Ich denke eher, das die leute eine abneigung gegen diese autos haben, weil sie eben keinen auf-ab Motor drin haben. Die Effiziens des Wankelmotor ist deutlich besser als die eines Diesels. 
Nur weil sie nen liter mehr Öl trinken oder wie. Die kann man genaus gut mit gas fahren. Aber weil viele leute einfach nicht wissen, wie sie funktionieren, heißt es gleich, die laufen nicht gut. klar drehmoment haben die nicht. hat nen V-tec Motor auch nicht. haben allgemein die motoren mit max. leistung bei über 7000U/min. nicht.

So bin jetzt Cod MW2 zocken. Wer macht mit?


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Und Airbags haben die auch schon. Genauso wie ABS. Auch sind richtige Sperrdifs. verbaut und nicht sone Krankheiten wie Elektronisches Sperrdif, welches dich irgentwie einbremst. Fahren muss man auch können. Für fahranfänger sind diese Autos wirklich das falsche. Aber ein 300PS flieger ist sicherer oder wie? man kann mit ihnen noch schneller an den baum kommen, weil durch den ganzen Elektroschrott verlernen die Leute das Autofahren und denken trotzdem, dass sie helden sind. Aber wenn die Physik überwunden ist, ist sie überwunden. Die Leute die denken, dass im aktuellen M3 das Unfallrisiko minimiert wird, liegen meiner meinung nach falsch. es fahren nur leute noch schnelle, die das Auto dann noch nichteinmal beherschen. Geradeausfahren können sie alle. Auch bremsen können sie alle. Der eine in 38m der andere in 35m aber wenn der Arsch weg geht oder die Forderachse bischen zu sehr schiebt, sollte man wissen wie man reagiert und nicht denken "ach geht schon ich hab ja ESP usw." Sicher alles feine erfindungen aber eher für Mutti zum einkaufen wenns mal schneit aber nicht für Fahrer, die fahrspass erleben wollen.


 
Du bringst hier einiges durcheinander (Fahranfänger hä? Davon war nicht die Rede). Aktuelle Fahrzeuge, egal ob Kleinwagen oder Sportwagen, sind viel sicherer bei Crashs als noch vor 20 Jahren. Schau dir mal dieses Video an, dann verstehst du vielleicht, worauf ich hinaus will. Besser kann ich es auch nicht verdeutlichen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBDyeWofcLY

Und der Volvo war damals eines der sichersten Autos überhaupt. 
Die heutige Sicherheitstechnik kostet Gewicht, aber rettet auch Leben. Und wenn dir jemand in die Karre fährt kannst du der beste Fahrer der Welt sein, tot bist du unter Umständen trotzdem.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer interessiert sich denn für Tests oder irgendwelche Zeiten.
> Leute, die sich solche Autos kaufen, kaufen die nicht, weil sie einen Test gelesen haben.
> Ich keinen keinen Porsche Fan, der sich einen R8 gekauft hat, weil der Audi bei Autobild einen Vergleich gegen einen 911er Turbo gewonnen hat.


 
Wovon redest du? Es geht hier nur um den reinen Vergleich und nicht um Verkaufsargumente. Wie sollen wir hier sonst Vergleiche anstellen? Natürlich interessiert sich ein Porschfahrer nicht dafür, was auf dem Papier steht, davon war hier aber auch nicht die Rede. Ich glaube, du versuchst hier um jeden Preis die Kiste schöner zu reden, als sie ist.

@1821984
Der Wankel im RX8 ist alles andere als sparsam und effizient. Er hat zwar für den geringen Hubraum viel Leistung, aber um die auskosten zu können muss man ihn ganz schön drehen lassen. Mich konnte der Motor nach einer Testfahrt nicht überzeugen. Klingt wie ein Rasenmäher und säuft wie ein V8.


----------



## CeresPK (27. April 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hat ja nur RWD und 2 Türen weniger, aber egal....
> Und hab auch nicht behauptet, dass da was besonders anders ist, sondern das ich das Auto hübsch finde.
> Kann ich vom Subaru Impreza nicht behaupten....



Den Genesis gibts doch nur als 2 türiges Coupe? Jedenfalls kenn ich ihn nur so.
OK dann entschuldige ich mich für das Frontkratzer  (war doch aber als FWD Fahrzeug geplant  )

Kanns sein das es den generell noch nicht in Deutschland gibt?

Den Impreza muss ja auch nicht jeder hübsch finden.
haben ja zum Glück alle nen anderen Geschmack.
Fänd ich auch schlimm sonst würden noch mehr Golfs an mir vorbei fahren.
Was ich an dem Gedanken aber noch viel schlimmer fänd:
Ich würde es dann wahrscheinlich geil finden


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wovon redest du? Es geht hier nur um den reinen Vergleich und nicht um Verkaufsargumente. Wie sollen wir hier sonst Vergleiche anstellen? Natürlich interessiert sich ein Porschfahrer nicht dafür, was auf dem Papier steht, davon war hier aber auch nicht die Rede. Ich glaube, du versuchst hier um jeden Preis die Kiste schöner zu reden, als sie ist.


 
Ich versuche überhaupt keine Kiste schön zu reden, ich sag nur, dass sich die Leute, die sich für diese Kisten interessieren, einen Teufel darum scheren, was irgendwelche Autozeitungen schreiben.


----------



## Blutstoff (27. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich versuche überhaupt keine Kiste schön zu reden, ich sag nur, dass sich die Leute, die sich für diese Kisten interessieren, einen Teufel darum scheren, was irgendwelche Autozeitungen schreiben.


 
Ich glaube, es macht wenig Sinn mit dir darüber differziert zu diskutieren, da du diverse Fakten nicht akzeptieren kannst und für nichtig erklärst.


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2010)

Ich sage auch nicht, dass der Motor im RX-8 toll ist aber im gegensatz zum Hubkolbenmotor schöpft er aus seinem Kammervolumen die ca. 1,5 Liter hubraum entsprechen mit aufladung gut und gerne 400PS. Standhaft versteht sich. Der motor im RX-8 ist auch ohne aufladung. Wenn man im gegenzug mal nen aufgeladen Motor aus dem RX-7 fährt der mit 280PS als Bi-Turbo Serie ist. Das ist ne ganz andere hausnr. trotz nur 50 mehr PS.

Das mit dem Crashtest ist klar und auch gut, dass es dort einen ständigen fortschritt gibt. Ich meine aber mehr so, dass ein ESP usw. als Sicherheitslösung gilt und die Leute nicht mehr richtig autofahren können bzw. lernen. Sie sehen nur noch Lampen blinken und wissen dann, dass ggf. was nicht richtig ist, weil die systeme auch so sanft eingreifen, dass Ottonormalo garnicht mehr weiß, wie sich ein über bzw. untersteuern anfühlt. Dieses würde aber sehr gut sein, wie es in jedem Sicherheitstraining probiert wird. Schleudern ect.

Ich meine nur, in einem Spassauto kann ich auf einige Sicherheitsdinge verzichten. Solche Autos sind zum rumbrechen da. Nicht umsonst sind Golf 1 Umbauten mit aufgeladenen 1,8t Audi motoren so beliebt. 800kg bei 250PS ist ne ansage. Wenn man sowas fährt, weis man, das man kaputt ist, wenns knallt. Aber meistens verbaut man nen Käfig.
In einem Auto, welches ich jeden Tag zur arbeit usw. benutze ist das i.O wenn ich ESP oder so hab. Nicht umsonst werden sämtliche systeme versucht abzuschalten, beim Spasstest, wie soll man auch sonst wissen, wie sich ein Auto tätsächlich verhält. Wenn das Auto geringfügig schiebt, weis ich, ich kann so bleiben. Wenn er dann fast nur geradeaus fährt trotz eingeschlagenem Lenkrad, weis ich, ich bin zu schnell. Wer damit umgehen kann und keine Angst davor hat, für den ist ein ESP halt wie so oft genannt die Spassbremse.

Ein VW egal ob Scirocco R oder Golf R32 tut so als wenn er das gefühl von einer reinen fahrmaschine bringt. Schaffen sie nicht im ansatz. Ein BMW M3 schafft das sehr viel besser aber da stehen dem gegenüber gleich 60t €. Weil diese autos brauchen nunmal mitlerweile über 400PS um als wirklicher Sportwagen zu zählen bzw. dem Gewicht, welches durch Größe, Sicheheitssysteme usw. immer mehr ansteigt, entgegenzuwirken.
Genauso finde ich es voll dumm, wenn man beim neuen Audi RS6 vom Sportwagen spricht. dieses Auto wiegt 1800Kg. Ja großen Motor hat er, aber den brauch er auch, damit das gewicht halbwegs in 5sek auf 100km/h gebracht wird. Ist schon zügig aber nur weil der gut durchzieht, heißt das nicht, dass das ein Sportwagen ist. damit kann man komfortabel und schnell reisen und mal eben 1000km abspulen aber nicht in eine Kurve reinschmeißen und mal eben das lenkrad von Anschlag zu Anschlag drehen. Sind bestimmt 3 Umdrehungen und das ist min. ne halbe zuviel wenn nicht sogar ne ganze!


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer interessiert sich denn für Tests oder irgendwelche Zeiten.



Jeder der sich für Autos interessiert. Denn wer sich nur als Informationsquelle auf ach so seriöse Prospekte verlässt bekommt wohl kaum das Beste für sein Geld.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leute, die sich solche Autos kaufen, kaufen die nicht, weil sie einen Test gelesen haben.



Da habe ich im Freundeskreis auch schon zu genüge drüber diskutiert wer sich sowas kauft aber das Ergebniss der Diskussion stelle ich lieber nicht online  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich keinen keinen Porsche Fan, der sich einen R8 gekauft hat, weil der Audi bei Autobild einen Vergleich gegen einen 911er Turbo gewonnen hat.



Den Test würde ich gerne mal sehen. Denn der einzige Test der mir bekannt ist wo der R8 einen Porsche besiegt, ist ein Vergleich des R8 4,2 gegen einen Porsche 911 4S. Ansosnten hat der R8 eigentlich immer den kürzeren gezogen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Jeder der sich für Autos interessiert. Denn wer sich nur als Informationsquelle auf ach so seriöse Prospekte verlässt bekommt wohl kaum das Beste für sein Geld.


 
Trotzdem kaufen die nicht nach Testergebnissen Autos.
Man kauft sie, weil man sie gefahren und ausprobiert hat.
Mein Bruder fährt z.B. einen Citroen Berlingo.
Einfach nur deswegen, weil er die Schiebetüren praktischer und kindgerechter findet als die Klapptüren bei Deutschen Minivans. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da habe ich im Freundeskreis auch schon zu genüge drüber diskutiert wer sich sowas kauft aber das Ergebniss der Diskussion stelle ich lieber nicht online  .


 
Immer raus damit. 
Ich kann dir ja mal sagen, warum meine Onkels immer Benz kaufen und nie BWM, Audi oder gar japanischen Kram. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Test würde ich gerne mal sehen. Denn der einzige Test der mir bekannt ist wo der R8 einen Porsche besiegt, ist ein Vergleich des R8 4,2 gegen einen Porsche 911 4S. Ansosnten hat der R8 eigentlich immer den kürzeren gezogen.


 
Solche Tests gibts bestimmt zu Hauf. 
Ein Auto Fan, der das nötige Kleingeld hat (was man ja eh braucht für derartige Autos), der bereits einen Benz/BWM/Audi (oder sonst was großes) in der Garange stehen hat und dessen Frau irgendwas Schittiges fährt (), will halt einfach ein gelungenes Drittauto haben, mit dem er cruisen oder die Tochter mal zur Disco fahren kann. 
Da guckt der nicht nach Verbrauch, Kofferraumvolumen oder Rundenzeiten.
Der hat seinen Bonus abgeholt, redet seit Jahren von Porsche (hat diverse Bücher zu Hause) und latscht dann zum Händer um die Ecke.
Der sagt sich nicht.. "_upps, laut der letzten Auto Bild hat der M3 hat praktisch die gleichen Fahrleistungen wie der Porsche, bietet aber mehr Komfort und einen größeren Kofferraum, also sollte ich den wohl nehmen._..." 

Mit meinem OPC habe ich auch schon ein paar Porsches abgezogen, geht ganz gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem kaufen die nicht nach Testergebnissen Autos.
> Man kauft sie, weil man sie gefahren und ausprobiert hat.



Selbstverständlich sollte man nei ein Auto ohne Probefahrt kaufen, was aber den Wert eines fundierten Tests nicht mindert.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Tests gibts bestimmt zu Hauf.



Verlink doch mal einen...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Auto Fan, der das nötige Kleingeld hat (was man ja eh braucht für derartige Autos), der bereits einen Benz/BWM/Audi (oder sonst was großes) in der Garange stehen hat und dessen Frau irgendwas Schittiges fährt (), will halt einfach ein gelungenes Drittauto haben, mit dem er cruisen oder die Tochter mal zur Disco fahren kann.
> Da guckt der nicht nach Verbrauch, Kofferraumvolumen oder Rundenzeiten.
> Der hat seinen Bonus abgeholt, redet seit Jahren von Porsche (hat diverse Bücher zu Hause) und latscht dann zum Händer um die Ecke.
> Der sagt sich nicht.. "_upps, laut der letzten Auto Bild hat der M3 hat praktisch die gleichen Fahrleistungen wie der Porsche, bietet aber mehr Komfort und einen größeren Kofferraum, also sollte ich den wohl nehmen._..."



Schickes Vorurteil, sprich mal mit ein paar gut betuchten Sportwagenenthusiasten, dann wirst du feststellen welche Macht die Presse hat.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit meinem OPC habe ich auch schon ein paar Porsches abgezogen, geht ganz gut.



Hast du nicht einen RS?
Ich vermute mal die meisten Porschefahrer an denen du vorbei gefahren bist wussten gar nicht das es ein Rennen ist  .


----------



## Blutstoff (28. April 2010)

@quantenslipstream

Als ich vor einem Jahr meinen GT-R bestellte, war dieser noch nicht erhältlich. Ich musste mich also auf die Testfahrten und recht positiven Aussagen von Bruno Senna und ein paar Testfahrern von der Insel verlassen. Nun, es war ein Blindkauf, den ich bis heute nicht bereut habe. Es ist nicht immer möglich Fahrzeuge (speziell Exoten) vor dem Kauf auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, wie in meinem Fall.
Daher stelle bitte deine Meinung nicht für allgemein gültig dar.

In der Regel kaufe ich Autos nach Emotionen und nicht auf Basis von Zahlen. Beim GT-R kochten meine Emotionen bereits über, als ich nur das ersten Mal von ihm laß und die bunten Bildchen sah. Ein unbeschreibliches Must-Have-Gefühl machte sich bei mir breit und ich konnte es kaum erwarten, den Kaufvertrag zu unterzeichnen.


----------



## Zoon (28. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sind aber leider nur 300 PS fürs Papier (zum angeben), da der RS von den meisten starken Fronttrieblern ab etwa 250 PS nass gemacht wird. Insofern lieber "echte" 250 PS mit einem entsprechend niedrigerem Verbrauch und den ggfs. besseren Fahrleistungen als so einen Blender.



Wo habt ihr das alles her, entweder aus Versehen 91 Oktan getankt, Springer Tester war am Steuer  , Gas mit Bremse verwechselt?



1821984 schrieb:


> juhu!
> 
> Vielleicht liegt das aber einfach nur an der übersetzung vom getriebe. Bin zwar selbst noch kein Focus RS gefahren aber wenn der mit seinem Getriebe über 300 laufen könnte und die anderen nur knapp 270 schaffen, ist es nachvollziehbar, dass er auch länger brauch.



Genauso ist, 6 . Gang im Focus RS ist bei 260 oder knapp darüber je nach Reifen im Begrenzer, das Setup ist für Kurvenfahren nicht für Autobahnschnarchen.




CeresPK schrieb:


> was ist an dem anders als bei dem hier erhältlichen Genesis?
> Außer dem Spoiler und den paar mehr PS?
> 
> bleibt trotzdem nen koreanischer Frontkratzer



Das Genesis Coupe hat mit dem hiesigem Coupe nichts gemeinsam. Heckantrieb, Basis ein 2.0 Turbo + ein 3.5 Liter V6.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Als ich vor einem Jahr meinen GT-R bestellte, war dieser noch nicht erhältlich. Ich musste mich also auf die Testfahrten und recht positiven Aussagen von Bruno Senna und ein paar Testfahrern von der Insel verlassen. Nun, es war ein Blindkauf, den ich bis heute nicht bereut habe. Es ist nicht immer möglich Fahrzeuge (speziell Exoten) vor dem Kauf auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, wie in meinem Fall.
> Daher stelle bitte deine Meinung nicht für allgemein gültig dar.
> ...



Autokauf ist Emotion pur, also wer bei nem Anblich von einem geliebten Auto dran denkt dass doch das Auto XY 20 PS mehr hat und sogar der Kofferaum eben ist... Also da bleib Ich lieber bei der Liebe. 

Und der GTR ist ja sowieso ein Tier, für das wenige Geld hat selbst der Porsche 911 nichts zu Lachen, außer dass der Innenraum beim Nissan etwas Playstation-like ist.


----------



## 1821984 (28. April 2010)

hallo ihr alle!

Auto kaufen ist wie schon gesagt pure Emotion!

Wenns geld keine Rolle spielen würde, würde mir ein Porsche nicht vor die Tür kommen. Zu vernünftig für mich.
Auch wenn er für viel mehr zu gebrauchen ist als nen Lambo, aber ein Lambo ist Hardcore wenn er noch garnicht an ist. Der Porsche dagegen, da kann man erstma wählen "will ich heute Klassik oder Rock".

Lambo ist halt nen Stier und Pure Gewalt selbst nur beim cruisen!
Ein Nissan GT-R ist eher der Verspielte, wo sich Porsche und Co. immer aufregen, von wegen diese dummen Japsen können doch ganz gut.

Aber die autos spielen mit ihren Formen und jeder dieser Renner hat ne ganz klare Sprache.
Lambo = immer feste druff
Porsche = meistens Gentleman
GT-R = junger wilder mit ner großen klappe

Da kann man drüber diskutieren wie man will, man wird zu keinem ergebnis kommen. Weil jeder mensch erlebt autofahren anders. Und ob irgendwo ein Test gemacht wurde und da steht, ein Porsche sei besser als nen Lambo, wäre mir voll egal. Weil ich steh nunmal auf Hardcore. Und ob der nun 5 Liter mehr trinkt ist mir egal. Das der kein Kofferraum hat, dass weis ich vorher. aber eigentlich ist es mir so wie so wurscht, was die anderen denken. Ich mach mir mein eigenes Bild und wenn ich das Auto besser finde, dann kauf ich es mir und reg mich nicht 3 Monate später auf, von wegen "ach der säuft aber ganz gut und hätte ich mal". Da sollte sich jeder vorher schlau machen.
Und ob nun 1 sek unterschied ist inner beschleunigung oder 2 Liter mehr Sprittverbrauch oder oder oder. Das macht den Bock nicht fett, wenn es Leistungmäßig weit über 200PS ist.


----------



## Blutstoff (28. April 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr das alles her, entweder aus Versehen 91 Oktan getankt, Springer Tester war am Steuer  , Gas mit Bremse verwechselt?


 
Nicht nur der Springer testet. Der RS schneidet überall in etwa gleich ab.

@Devil
Die Japaner halt. Naja, der Innenraum ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dafür stimmt die Technik.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> @Devil
> Die Japaner halt. Naja, der Innenraum ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Dafür stimmt die Technik.



Und der Preis 

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde und die Stadt imme leer ist und Ich jeden Tag Autobahn fahren würde, wäre auch ein Lambo mein Ding... Aston Martin noch zu sanft, Nissan GTR zu verspielt, Porsche mittlerweile zu langweilig, und Bentley ist mir zu homogen. 

Lamborghini dagegen ist einfach nur Sport und Spaß pur, dafür lass Ich als Audi Anhänger jeden Audi liegen - wenngleich Lambo zu Audi gehört...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde und die Stadt imme leer ist und Ich jeden Tag Autobahn fahren würde, wäre auch ein Lambo mein Ding... Aston Martin noch zu sanft, Nissan GTR zu verspielt, Porsche mittlerweile zu langweilig, und Bentley ist mir zu homogen.
> 
> Lamborghini dagegen ist einfach nur Sport und Spaß pur, dafür lass Ich als Audi Anhänger jeden Audi liegen - wenngleich Lambo zu Audi gehört...



Ist das ein Fazit nach einem langen Testtag oder nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Vorurteilen?


----------



## 1821984 (28. April 2010)

Man ey läst du dir die haare auch pink machen nur weil jetzt alle pink tragen und auch alle sagen "ey das ist voll der hit"? ich glaube nicht. Diese autos finden wir nur aus unerklärlichen gründen passender zu unseren persönlichkeiten. Kann auch sein, dass in 2 jahren wir nen Porsche hochloben aber es geht um emotion nicht um papier und was sagen die anderen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sollte man nei ein Auto ohne Probefahrt kaufen, was aber den Wert eines fundierten Tests nicht mindert.


 
Trotzdem kaufen die Leute nicht nach Testberichten sondern nach dem, was sie gefühlt hatten, als sie das Auto Probe gefahren haben.
Die Markenbindung spielt da auch eine große Rolle. Wenn man 20 Jahre lang die gleiche Marke gefahren hat, dann guckt man auch in der Regel nur dort, wenn man einen neuen haben will und nicht in Zeitschriften.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schickes Vorurteil, sprich mal mit ein paar gut betuchten Sportwagenenthusiasten, dann wirst du feststellen welche Macht die Presse hat.


 
Komisch nur, dass der Porsche Fahrer nur Porsche haben will, egal ob andere Marken bessere Modelle bauen, die auch noch günstiger sind. Presse hin oder her.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hast du nicht einen RS?


 
Nö, wie kommst du darauf? 

Ist immer noch der Astra OPC.
Derzeit fahre ich aber in der Regel Audi A4. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal die meisten Porschefahrer an denen du vorbei gefahren bist wussten gar nicht das es ein Rennen ist  .


 
Doch doch, er fing ja an, aber das war die Version Porsche Fahrer, die die Karre nur bei Schön Wetter fahren und sich nicht trauen mal richtig drauf zu treten um zu gucken, was überhaupt geht
... und sich dann ich Getriebe verrennen und den Gang nicht rein kriegen. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> 
> Als ich vor einem Jahr meinen GT-R bestellte, war dieser noch nicht erhältlich. Ich musste mich also auf die Testfahrten und recht positiven Aussagen von Bruno Senna und ein paar Testfahrern von der Insel verlassen. Nun, es war ein Blindkauf, den ich bis heute nicht bereut habe. Es ist nicht immer möglich Fahrzeuge (speziell Exoten) vor dem Kauf auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, wie in meinem Fall.
> Daher stelle bitte deine Meinung nicht für allgemein gültig dar.


 
Das war auch nur auf die Allgemeinheit gemünzt. Dass es immer mal Ausnahmen gibt wie dich, ist doch auch normal und völlig in Ordnung.
Ich hab den OPC auch nie Probe gefahren, da ich dafür in den Süden hätte fliegen müssen und keine Zeit dafür hatte.
Also hab ich einfach zugegriffen, und das nur nach Fotos. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> In der Regel kaufe ich Autos nach Emotionen und nicht auf Basis von Zahlen. Beim GT-R kochten meine Emotionen bereits über, als ich nur das ersten Mal von ihm laß und die bunten Bildchen sah. Ein unbeschreibliches Must-Have-Gefühl machte sich bei mir breit und ich konnte es kaum erwarten, den Kaufvertrag zu unterzeichnen.


 
Jep, kenne ich sehr gut, ging mir so, als ich den OPC gesehen hatte.
Boah, fett ey. 
Genau mein Ding. 

Da hat mich weder interessiert, was der im Unterhalt kostet, noch was der verbraucht, ich musste ihn eben haben und bevor ein anderer den kaufte, hab ich zugeschlagen und ihn das erste mal Live gesehen, als ich ihn abgeholt habe.
Die 600km zurück nach Hause hab ich genossen.


----------



## CeresPK (28. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fazit nach einem langen Testtag oder nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Vorurteilen?


eher letzteres 

wenn es rein um Emotionen geht dann finde Ich den Porsche 911 und den Nissan GTR am Aufregensten.

mit Lambos verbinde ich immer sofort Audi und damit eher


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> wenn es rein um Emotionen geht dann finde Ich den Porsche 911 und den Nissan GTR am Aufregensten.
> 
> mit Lambos verbinde ich immer sofort Audi und damit eher


also ich verbinde Ferrari mit Emotionen. Da kommt so schnell keine Marke ran, an die Eleganz und die Formen. Leider ist die Elektrik italienisch, das ist wohl die Schwachstelle... und manchmal die Spaltmaße. 

Hier mal ein KFZ-Erotikfilm... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TXpXclylWg


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

Ferrari spricht halt eine bestimmte Käuferschicht an und die wird immer eien Ferrari kaufen, egal welche Spaltmaße vorhanden und welche Fiat Schalter verbaut sind.


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2010)

Ich kann ja nicht für alle sprechen, aber bei uns war Ferrari definitiv nicht vorgeplant.
Eigentlich war sogar so ziemlich alles ausser Ferrari angedacht.

War aber natürlich auch kein Neukauf.


----------



## Blutstoff (28. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ferrari spricht halt eine bestimmte Käuferschicht an und die wird immer eien Ferrari kaufen, egal welche Spaltmaße vorhanden und welche Fiat Schalter verbaut sind.


 
Würd ich nicht sagen. Mein Vater war jahrelang überzeugter Ferrarifan. Nachdem ihn zwei Motoren im Stich gelassen haben, ist (hat?) er zur Konkurrenz gewechselt.
Ich hingegen würde mir sofort einen kaufen, aber mein Konto sagt nein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht sagen. Mein Vater war jahrelang überzeugter Ferrarifan. Nachdem ihn zwei Motoren im Stich gelassen haben, ist (hat?) er zur Konkurrenz gewechselt.


 
Dann hat er aber echt Pech gehabt, denn die Ferarri laufen ja eher selten, also gibts eigentlich auch eher selten Probleme damit.



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich hingegen würde mir sofort einen kaufen, aber mein Konto sagt nein.


 
Finanzieren könnte ich einen gebrauchten F 430 schon, aber wahrscheinlich würde man von den Fixkosten aufgefressen werden.


----------



## Blutstoff (28. April 2010)

Ja, man müsste meinen, dass bei einer geringen Laufleistung nicht viel passiert, aber so kann man sich täuschen. Er ist bei weitem nicht der einzige dem das passiert ist. Mittlerweile soll sich die Qualität bei Ferrari aber gebessert haben.
Finanzierung ist so gar nicht mein Ding, da bin ich altmodisch.


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2010)

Testarossa, 328 und Mondial bekommt man förmlich hinterher geschmissen. Steuer und Versicherung geht auch noch, aber wehe es ist mal was dran. 
Und dass mal was dran ist ist sowieso sicher.

Allein schon die 20 Jahre alten Dichtungen sind gerade wegen dem ständigen Rumstehen gerne mal verhärtet.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2010)

Motoren hat Fiat ja eigentlich im Griff, und bei Maserati und Ferrari gelten da zumindest jetzt wieder auch höhere Qualitätsstandards.
Ich hab bei neuen Italienern immer eher über Ärger mit Sensoren und Elektronik gehört. Wobei auch das wohl besser wurde.

Ferrari hat halt Designer wie Pininfarina, Bertone oder Zagato, die regelmäßig einfach atemberaubende Entwürfe zu Papier bringen, welche dann umgesetzt werden.

Bei Lamborghini hab ich immer das Gefühl, sie verkaufen Gallardo und Murcielargo jetzt bald schon gefühlte 10 Jahre lang. Klar sinds schöne Autos, aber man kennt sie halt.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei Lamborghini hab ich immer das Gefühl, sie verkaufen Gallardo und Murciela*r*go (<- ohne "r" ) jetzt bald 10 Jahre lang. Klar sinds schöne Autos, aber man kennt sie halt.



Naja, den LP560-4 kann man schon fast als Gallardo 2.0 bezeichnen, und in einem, spätestens 2 Jahren werden die beiden ja dann auch Geschichte sein. 
Ich persönlich finde dieses Geschäftsmodell, die Autos lange Zeit zu vertreiben, (was Lambo ja schon immer macht) ziemlich gut, denn dadurch ist sichergestellt, dass dein Auto aufgrund der Fokussierung der Ingenieure auf 2 Modelle höchste Qualität vorweist, und gerade auch die letzten Baujahre vermutlich ohne größere Probleme lange halten werden.
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn du dich in einen Lambo verliebst, und ihn dann auch noch in deiner Garage stehen hast - da ist es dir doch vollkommen egal, wie oft Lamborghini welche neuen Modelle rausbringt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ja, man müsste meinen, dass bei einer geringen Laufleistung nicht viel passiert, aber so kann man sich täuschen. Er ist bei weitem nicht der einzige dem das passiert ist. Mittlerweile soll sich die Qualität bei Ferrari aber gebessert haben.
> Finanzierung ist so gar nicht mein Ding, da bin ich altmodisch.


 
OK, bei den alten Ferrari hat man dann schon mal Probleme, keine Frage, aber bei den neueren Modellen kenne ich das jetzt nicht so.
Die werden ja auch nicht verheizt, wie ein getunter Golf VR6. 

Nun ja, wie willst du sonst einen F 430 finanzieren?
So die Knete rumliegen hat wohl keiner. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Motoren hat Fiat ja eigentlich im Griff, und bei Maserati und Ferrari gelten da zumindest jetzt wieder auch höhere Qualitätsstandards.
> Ich hab bei neuen Italienern immer eher über Ärger mit Sensoren und Elektronik gehört. Wobei auch das wohl besser wurde.


 
Elektronik ist in heutigen Autos immer ein Problem, da ist keiner vor sicher.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ferrari hat halt Designer wie Pininfarina, Bertone oder Zagato, die regelmäßig einfach atemberaubende Entwürfe zu Papier bringen, welche dann umgesetzt werden.


 
Jep, die sehen schon sehr schick aus, da guckt man gerne mal hin, wenn man so einen im Straßenverkehr sieht. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei Lamborghini hab ich immer das Gefühl, sie verkaufen Gallardo und Murcielargo jetzt bald 10 Jahre lang. Klar sinds schöne Autos, aber man kennt sie halt.


 
Lambo will aber eben auch aggresiver wirken, dementsprechend haben sie auch das polarisierende Design, was ich aber auch sehr gut finde. Es bietet einen guten Kontrast zu den Ferrari.
Unverschämt lecker finde ich aber auch Aston Martin. 
So ein Aston wäre mein Ding, wenn ich mal richtig Knete haben sollte.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Elektronik ist in heutigen Autos immer ein Problem, da ist keiner vor sicher


Klar, aber bei Fiat war es zeitweise echt schlimm, bei einigen Alfa 156 war es damals wohl so, dass man durch den Regen fuhr, die ABS Sensoren nass wurden und das Auto dann einen Totalausfall des ABS meldete, was aber Fehlalarm war. Da fragt man sich schon, in welcher Wüste die Entwickler da saßen...


> Unverschämt lecker finde ich aber auch Aston Martin.
> So ein Aston wäre mein Ding, wenn ich mal richtig Knete haben sollte.


Oh ja, der Aston. Den fand ich ja bei Team Schrick zu geil, wo er das Ding ohne Testfahrt kauft. Das wäre der einzige Ford, den ich wirklich gern haben wollte. Noch lieber als den GT. So ein Aston hat den britischen Charme, da hockt man drin wie 007.


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2010)

Abgesehen von der Leistung macht mich bei den Lambos eigentlich nur der Miura richtig an.
Mit der Brachialoptik der neueren Modelle kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so anfreunden.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Leistung macht mich bei den Lambos eigentlich nur der Miura richtig an.
> Mit der Brachialoptik der neueren Modelle kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so anfreunden.



Das ist rein subjektiv.
Ich z.B. bin ja vom jüngeren Kaliber, und ich finde die alten Lambos fast schon hässlich.  Naja, okay, so schlimm ist es nicht, kaufen würde ich sie jedoch auf keinen Fall.
Die neueren hingegen, gerade der LP560, sind für mich der absolute Traum.
Du siehst, so etwas hängt stark vom Betrachter ab. [Und von der Kindheit/Jugend glaube ich auch, denn dann brennen sich bestimmte Sachen ins Gedächtnis, die einen nie wieder loslassen.]


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2010)

Bin ich mit meinen 21 jetzt etwa alt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Klar, aber bei Fiat war es zeitweise echt schlimm, bei einigen Alfa 156 war es damals wohl so, dass man durch den Regen fuhr, die ABS Sensoren nass wurden und das Auto dann einen Totalausfall des ABS meldete, was aber Fehlalarm war. Da fragt man sich schon, in welcher Wüste die Entwickler da saßen...


 
Nun ja, ich muss da nur den Benz von meinem Onkel angucken, dessen Keyless Go System plötzlich gestreikt hat und er irgendwo an der Autobahntanke festsaß. 
Der Wagen konnte nur abgeschleppt werden, denn die ADAC Jungs gehen bei sowas eh nicht mehr bei.
Nervig ist dann, dass der Fehler irgendwo ist und man pauschal die komplette Elektronik austauscht, was ordentlich Asche kostet.
KFZ-Mechaniker reparieren nichts mehr, sie tauschen nur noch. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Oh ja, der Aston. Den fand ich ja bei Team Schrick zu geil, wo er das Ding ohne Testfahrt kauft. Das wäre der einzige Ford, den ich wirklich gern haben wollte. Noch lieber als den GT. So ein Aston hat den britischen Charme, da hockt man drin wie 007.


 
Jep, der DB9 Volante als Cabrio ist mein Teil.
Damit den Pacific Coast Highway entlang brausen ist meine Vorstellung von einer tollen Autofahrt. 
Habs bisher nur in einem Minivan gemacht, weils damals kein anderes Auto bei der Autoleihfirma gab. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin ich mit meinen 21 jetzt etwa alt?


 
Boah, ey, du gehörst zu der aussterbenden Art hier im Forum, die Art der Erwachsenen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin ich mit meinen 21 jetzt etwa alt?



Hm, du bist nicht älter? 
Da siehst du mal, was 4 Jahre Unterschied ausmachen. 
Keine Ahnung, dann hängt's halt rein vom Betrachter ab.


----------



## 1821984 (28. April 2010)

mhhh. Die sind mir zu naja nicht unbedingt langweilig aber zuviel eleganz drin. Das muss schon agressiv aussehen.

Lambo oder auch die neuen amis mit aufgeblasenen HEMI-Motoren.
Ah da geht mein Herz auf. Das andere kommt noch mit den jahren bei mir!

ach nebenbei, ich bin 26 jahre und habe ja nun schon fortgeschrittenes alter hier. Man ich steh auf so alte leute autos!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

Jo, der Camaro ist schon fett.
Den neuen Knight Rider Ford fand ich auch nicht schlecht.
Auch wenn man beide nicht als Supersportwagen bezeichnen kann, haben sie sicher ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## 1821984 (28. April 2010)

son wuchtiger 6,4 HEMI mit Kompressor oben drauf und 700PS und 850Nm an der Achse. Das ist mal ne gewalt und nichts mehr für kleine Kinder. Aber schöne spielzeuge sind das schon!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

Da gehts mächtig nach vorne. 
Und hinten gibts einen Aufkleber....
"_Ich bin für den Klimawandel_...."


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich muss da nur den Benz von meinem Onkel angucken, dessen Keyless Go System plötzlich gestreikt hat und er irgendwo an der Autobahntanke festsaß.
> Der Wagen konnte nur abgeschleppt werden, denn die ADAC Jungs gehen bei sowas eh nicht mehr bei.
> Nervig ist dann, dass der Fehler irgendwo ist und man pauschal die komplette Elektronik austauscht, was ordentlich Asche kostet.
> KFZ-Mechaniker reparieren nichts mehr, sie tauschen nur noch.


Wow, Totalausfall? Meist gibts da ja noch einen Fallbackmodus. wenn bei BMW z.B. der funksender den Geist aufgibt, kann man den Schlüssel an die Lenksäule halten, dann wird er passiv per Induktion gelesen. Wenn natürlich auch noch die Induktionsspule in der Lenksäule kaputtgeht, wirds haarig. 

Mechaniker gibts heutzutage ja nicht mehr, die heißen Mechatroniker. Der titel zollt wohl dem jahrelangen Studium der Elektrotechnik Tribut, welches man heute selbst für einen kleinwagen braucht.
Wenn ich da an die Autos aus den 70ern denke... da war der Gashahn noch mechanisch am Webervergaser dran, und wenn man vorne zog mit dem finger, brubbelte der motor los.

So Sachen wie Anschieben wenn Batterie leer oder abschleppen mit nem Seil gehen ja heute kaum noch, da brauchts Stangen wegen der supidupi Elektroniklenkung usw.

Mein Ferrari-Traum wäre ja der 288 GTO. So MAGNUM-like 



1821984 schrieb:


> son wuchtiger 6,4 HEMI mit Kompressor oben drauf und 700PS und 850Nm an der Achse. Das ist mal ne gewalt und nichts mehr für kleine Kinder. Aber schöne spielzeuge sind das schon!


Und dann Starrachse mit Blattfedern hinten. Willkommen im wilden Westen. Wicky-wicky wild! 
Cool wie sau sind sie die Muscle Cars, aber die Technik ist teils noch aus dem 19. Jhd und reicht nur für den 80mph-Geradeaus-Highway...


----------



## 1821984 (28. April 2010)

Also sowas ist nen Traum. da kommt alles zusammen, was zusammen gehört.

-Keine elektronik, die behindert
-ein motor zum niederknien!!!
-Gewalt, einfach nur gewalt.
-der Sound "bluber bluber und dann will er dich auf fressen"
-zum lenken einfach rechten fuss benutzen und ganz vorsichtig am lenkrad drehen und alles geht von allein. Mit sowas fährt man keine Rennen. Mit sowas verhustet man 500SL´s von AMG an der Ampel!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mechaniker gibts heutzutage ja nicht mehr, die heißen Mechatroniker. Der titel zollt wohl dem jahrelangen Studium der Elektrotechnik Tribut, welches man heute selbst für einen kleinwagen braucht.
> Wenn ich da an die Autos aus den 70ern denke... da war der Gashahn noch mechanisch am Webervergaser dran, und wenn man vorne zog mit dem finger, brubbelte der motor los.


 
Mir sind die Mechaniker der alten Schule aber lieber, die auch mal im Motor nachschauen anstatt nur auf dem Laptop gucken. 
Merke ich ja bei meinem OPC, wenn der in der Werkstatt steht, da versucht keiner die Ursache zu finden, wieso das Teil kaputt geht, es wird einfach nur ausgetauscht und viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal gewünscht. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mein Ferrari-Traum wäre ja der 288 GTO. So MAGNUM-like


 
Jo, aber das war noch echt Fiat. 
Da haste die Kippschalter in der Hand, die man damals auch im Fiat Ritmo fand. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und dann Starrachse mit Blattfedern hinten. Willkommen im wilden Westen. Wicky-wicky wild!
> Cool wie sau sind sie die Muscle Cars, aber die Technik ist teils noch aus dem 19. Jhd und reicht nur für den 80mph-Geradeaus-Highway...


 
Wieso, für die viertel Meile reicht das doch und die geht immer gerade aus.


----------



## Blutstoff (29. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, bei den alten Ferrari hat man dann schon mal Probleme, keine Frage, aber bei den neueren Modellen kenne ich das jetzt nicht so.
> Die werden ja auch nicht verheizt, wie ein getunter Golf VR6.
> 
> Nun ja, wie willst du sonst einen F 430 finanzieren?
> So die Knete rumliegen hat wohl keiner.


 
Alt? Die waren zum damaligen Zeitpunkt alle neu (430, 575). Von verheizen sprach hier keiner. Du solltest nicht so viele Vermutungen anstellen, sondern dass lesen, was ich schreibe.
Wie gesagt, ich finanziere meine Autos nicht. Und da das so ist, kaufe ich mir keinen Ferrari. Für mich käme nur ein Neuwagen in Frage und dafür reicht mein Geld (noch) nicht. Geh mal zu Ferrari und sag, du möchtest finanzieren.


PS: Autos mit Blattfedern können auch schnell ums Eck, siehe Z06.


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2010)

Ich hab am 20.04 meine Theoretische Prüfung und grade meine Paraktische Prüfung (Klasse B - Begleitend) bestanden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist das ein Fazit nach einem langen Testtag oder nur eine Aneinanderreihung von Vorurteilen?



Wenn du mich als Labertasche hinstellen willst, nur zu. Tu deinem Ego doch mal was Gutes, scheints ja in der realen Welt nicht so sonderlich begehrt zu sein...

Und als Fahrer mit nem halben Jahr Führerschein kann Ich mich wohl kaum in einen Lambo setzen geschweige denn fahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Und als Fahrer mit nem halben Jahr Führerschein kann Ich mich wohl kaum in einen Lambo setzen geschweige denn fahren.



Wenn du die Fahrzeuge nie gefahren bist wie kommst du dann zu so einem Fazit?


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du die Fahrzeuge nie gefahren bist wie kommst du dann zu so einem Fazit?



Persönlicher Geschmack vielleicht? Emotion??

Das ist das, was Ich mit der Marke verbinde, dass es nun auch Aston Martins gibt, welche nen Lambo abziehen können ist mir auch klar, aber es geht darum dass Ich z.B. eben Nissan zu verspielt finde. Ich hab nie von den fahrtechnischen Eigenschaften geschrieben.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2010)

Er meint wohl eher wieso du der Meinung bist, dass Fahrer mit nem halben Jahr Führerschein sich nicht in nen Lambo setzen können, obwohl du es selbst nie probiert hast.
Oder IT, so haste das gemeint ?


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo, aber das war noch echt Fiat.
> Da haste die Kippschalter in der Hand, die man damals auch im Fiat Ritmo fand.


Welche aber prima solide sind(nach >20 Jahren einmal kurz ausbauen und die Kontakte putzen, mehr war nicht dran) und auch von Leuten mit etwas größeren Fingern bedient werden können. 


> Wenn du die Fahrzeuge nie gefahren bist wie kommst du dann zu so einem Fazit?


Kommt immer ganz drauf an was man gewöhnt ist.
 Mein Fahrleher hat immer gerne von der Schülerin erzählt die mit dem neuen Führerschein in Papis Porsche gestiegen ist und Mustergültig los fuhr.

Ich für meinen Teil hab z.B. das begleitete Fahren auf einem 325i und einem A6 2.8 gemacht,da war es später eher ein Problem den Twingo der Zivistelle angemessen zu "treten" als den 750i eines Bekannte sicher zu pilotieren.

Gerade die neuen Lambos dürften mit Allrad etc. im "Normalbetrieb" nicht wirklich ein Problem sein.
Grenzbereich ist natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Persönlicher Geschmack vielleicht? Emotion??



Schon klar aber auch vollkommen sinnlos. Wäre so als ob man mit einer Jungfrau über den Spaß im Bett mit unterschiedlichen Mädels diskutiert.
Solange du die Fahrzeuge nicht selbst gefahren bist streust du nur vollkommen sinnlos Vorurteile ohne Substanz.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Er meint wohl eher wieso du der Meinung bist, dass Fahrer mit nem halben Jahr Führerschein sich nicht in nen Lambo setzen können, obwohl du es selbst nie probiert hast.
> Oder IT, so haste das gemeint ?



Mir persönlich ist es egal ob er überhaupt einen Führerschein hat, nur wenn er Fahrzeuge in irgendwelche Schubladen steckt, dann wäre es schon schön wenn man überhaupt weiß wovon man spricht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich finanziere meine Autos nicht. Und da das so ist, kaufe ich mir keinen Ferrari. Für mich käme nur ein Neuwagen in Frage und dafür reicht mein Geld (noch) nicht.


 
Gilt das nur für Autos oder allgemein?

Ich finde Neuwagen zwar OK, aber für einen Gebrauchten, der nur enige Monate alt ist, bezahlt man schon deutlich weniger, das lohnt sich dann.



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Geh mal zu Ferrari und sag, du möchtest finanzieren.


 
Natürlich würde ich zu meiner Bank gehen und dort das Geld besorgen, das ich brauche um einen Ferrari kaufen zu können. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Zinses bei der Ferrari Bank sind, aber wenig wird es nicht sein.


----------



## ole88 (29. April 2010)

was ich geil find am wochenende in auto mobil der hinweis mit denn E40L (nur automatik) getrieben von BMW das diese von GM sind und obwohl diese als wartugnsfrei gelten muss nach 80.000km mal der filter und das öl gewechselt werden sonst die gefahr vom getriebeschaden. hat sich mein vater natürlich nach meinem tip gleich bei seinem bmw spezi schlau gemacht und jup es stimmt die getriebe von GM die als wartungsfrei gelten sind nicht wartungsfrei und man muss bei diesen denn filter und das öl wechseln.

ach und hemi forever^^ camaro isn geiles auto.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schon klar aber auch vollkommen sinnlos. Wäre so als ob man mit einer Jungfrau über den Spaß im Bett mit unterschiedlichen Mädels diskutiert.
> Solange du die Fahrzeuge nicht selbst gefahren bist streust du nur vollkommen sinnlos Vorurteile ohne Substanz.
> 
> 
> ...




Hast du den Anstand, mal meine Beiträge durchzulesen?? Wie soll Ich denn bitte nen Lambo fahren?? Oder einen Aston Martin? Als Fahranfänger? Bist du nach nem halben Jahr mit nem Lambo gefahren? 

Denk doch mal genauer nach bevor du schreibst. Ach nein: du bist ja der Vollblutpofi.... 

Mit dir überhaupt im Ansatz nen Nenner zu finden ist nicht möglich, deswegen respektiere Ich deine Genialität und der Klügere zieht sich zurück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2010)

Ich bin bisher auch weder einen Lambo noch einen Ferrari gefahren, aber ich denke mal, dass der Lambo einfach noch eine Ecke schärfer zu Werke gehen wird als der Ferrari.
So ganz ohne Vergleichstest.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (29. April 2010)

fahre nen Audi A4 B5 99 mit nem 1,8er 5v (20v 4 Kolben) 92kW/125PS 
fahre ihn 6 Jahre  gekauft mit 80,000km und bin jetzt bei 200.000km ... was soll ich euch sagen nie grössere probleme gehabt, ich werd ihn auch so lang fahren bis die reperatur teurer ist als er wert ist  AUDI A4 B5 99


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Hast du den Anstand, mal meine Beiträge durchzulesen?? Wie soll Ich denn bitte nen Lambo fahren?? Oder einen Aston Martin? Als Fahranfänger? Bist du nach nem halben Jahr mit nem Lambo gefahren?



Natürlich bin ich die ersten 6 Monate als größte Autos nur SEC560 und BMW 850Ci gefahren, die schnellen Autos kammen erst später.
Aber ich wäre im Leben nicht auf die Idee gekommen öffentlich so einen Quatsch zu verbreiten ohne auch nur eine Sekunde die entsprechenden Fahrzeuge gefahren zu sein. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Denk doch mal genauer nach bevor du schreibst. Ach nein: du bist ja der Vollblutpofi....



Ich bin kein Vollblutprofi aber eben auch kein Schwätzer der einfach mal schön "Halbwissen" oder "Keinwissen" streut.
Als Autofreak kam mir schon viel unters Popometer. 
Insofern kann ich dir viel zu vielen Autos erzählen aber in der Regel nur von Fahrzeugen welche ich auch persönlich gefahren bin und nicht nur aus Zeitungen oder feuchten Träumen kenne. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Mit dir überhaupt im Ansatz nen Nenner zu finden ist nicht möglich, deswegen respektiere Ich deine Genialität und der Klügere zieht sich zurück.



So abwertende Kommentare kannst du dir schenken. Denn du "Klügerer" solltest dich erstmal mit den Dingen befassen über welche du urteilst. Sonst machst du dich nur lächerlich und outest dich als ........... (<- hier darfst du deine Lieblingsbeleidigung eintragen).


----------



## Blutstoff (29. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gilt das nur für Autos oder allgemein?


 
Ich bin da eher konservativ eingestellt. Habe noch nie einen Finanzierungsvertrag für irgendwas unterschrieben und so soll es auch bleiben. Mir ist schon klar, dass das nicht jedem gelingen kann.



> Ich finde Neuwagen zwar OK, aber für einen Gebrauchten, der nur enige Monate alt ist, bezahlt man schon deutlich weniger, das lohnt sich dann.


 
Wer bazahlt heute schon den Listenpreis. Rabatte sind immer drin und dann sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus. Gebrauchte kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Einzige Außnahme wäre ein Oldtimer, den ich mir später vielleicht mal kaufen werde. Beim Neuwagen kann ich bestimmen, wie ich ihn haben möchte und muss keine Kompromisse eingehen. Ich muss nicht erst lange nach dem passenden Modell suchen und das für mich wichtigste Argument - ich bin der erste Fahrer. 



> Natürlich würde ich zu meiner Bank gehen und dort das Geld besorgen, das ich brauche um einen Ferrari kaufen zu können.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Zinses bei der Ferrari Bank sind, aber wenig wird es nicht sein.


 
Farrari Bank, was'n das? Nein ernsthaft, habe noch nie von einer Hausbank für Ferrari gehört. Daher ja auch meine Aussage im letzten Post.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich bin da eher konservativ eingestellt. Habe noch nie einen Finanzierungsvertrag für irgendwas unterschrieben und so soll es auch bleiben. Mir ist schon klar, dass das nicht jedem gelingen kann.


 
Nun ja, dann spar schon mal für das eigenen Haus. 
Wir haben 500.000 von der Bank aufgenommen und das Haus finanziert, ist aber deutlich schöner als zur Miete wohnen zu müssen und sich Regeln unterwerfen zu müssen. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wer bazahlt heute schon den Listenpreis. Rabatte sind immer drin und dann sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus. Gebrauchte kommen für mich nicht in Frage. Einzige Außnahme wäre ein Oldtimer, den ich mir später vielleicht mal kaufen werde. Beim Neuwagen kann ich bestimmen, wie ich ihn haben möchte und muss keine Kompromisse eingehen. Ich muss nicht erst lange nach dem passenden Modell suchen und das für mich wichtigste Argument - ich bin der erste Fahrer.


 
Wer bezahlt denn heute den Gebrauchtwagenpreis, der drauf steht? 

Kauf dir doch einen neuen und lasse ihn 30 Jahre lang stehen, dann hast du einen Oltimer, den keiner sonst gefahren hat. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Farrari Bank, was'n das? Nein ernsthaft, habe noch nie von einer Hausbank für Ferrari gehört. Daher ja auch meine Aussage im letzten Post.


 
Ferrari arbeitet sicher auch mit Banken zusammen, wie andere Hersteller, bzw. Verkäufer auch.
Bei Porsche kann man den neuen Turbo auch finanzieren lassen.
Denn Finanzierung ist lukrativ für den Autohändler, verdient er so mehr Geld am Kunden.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2010)

Ich denke, dass wenn man bei Ferrari finanzieren will, das alles über die Fiat Bank läuft!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2010)

Laut Internet gibts keine spezielle Ferrari Bank. Ferrari Händler haben entsprechende Kontakte zu Banken und bieten darüber Finanzierungsangebote an, auch für Leasing, denn das machen scheinbar viele (wahrscheinlich, weil man den Kram dann über die eigenen Firma laufen lassen und von der Steuer absetzen kann ).


----------



## Blutstoff (30. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, dann spar schon mal für das eigenen Haus.
> Wir haben 500.000 von der Bank aufgenommen und das Haus finanziert, ist aber deutlich schöner als zur Miete wohnen zu müssen und sich Regeln unterwerfen zu müssen.


 
Du weißt nichts über meinen finanziellen Stand, daher sind Spekulationen deinerseits wohl unangebracht. Ich kann dir aber soviel verraten, Miete zahlen wir nicht. Wenn du hier so offen über deine Finanzierung sprichst, ist das deine Sache, aber das hat hier meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen.



> Wer bezahlt denn heute den Gebrauchtwagenpreis, der drauf steht?


 
Zeig mir mal einen Gebrauchtwagenhändler, der dir 10% oder mehr nachlässt.




> Ferrari arbeitet sicher auch mit Banken zusammen, wie andere Hersteller, bzw. Verkäufer auch.
> Bei Porsche kann man den neuen Turbo auch finanzieren lassen.
> Denn Finanzierung ist lukrativ für den Autohändler, verdient er so mehr Geld am Kunden.


 
Also nochmal, man kann über Ferrari keine Finanzierung abschließen, das geht nur über eine externe Bank. Aber das läuft dann völlig unabhängig von Ferrari. Und ganz wichtig, Porsche ist nicht gleich Ferrari. Vergleiche zu Porsche sind daher nicht sinnvoll. Du spekulierst mir ein bisschen zu viel mit deinem Halbwissen. 
Einen Ferrari über die Steuer absetzten? Das Finanzamt möchte ich sehen, das einen Ferrari als Firmenwagen anerkennt.  



> Ich bin bisher auch weder einen Lambo noch einen Ferrari gefahren, aber ich denke mal, dass der Lambo einfach noch eine Ecke schärfer zu Werke gehen wird als der Ferrari.
> So ganz ohne Vergleichstest.


 
Das kommt auf den Ferrari an. Es gibt da schon ein paar Modelle, die sehr zackig auf dem Track bewegt werden können, z.B. der F430 Scuderia F1, der 599 GTO, oder der neue 458 Italia. Den Enzo lasse ich mal außen vor.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Du weißt nichts über meinen finanziellen Stand, daher sind Spekulationen deinerseits wohl unangebracht. Ich kann dir aber soviel verraten, Miete zahlen wir nicht. Wenn du hier so offen über deine Finanzierung sprichst, ist das deine Sache, aber das hat hier meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen.


 
Richtig, weiß ich nicht, aber interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich, auch nicht, dass du deine Autos immer bar bezahlt, das interessiert auch niemanden. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal einen Gebrauchtwagenhändler, der dir 10% oder mehr nachlässt.


 
Da gibts eine Menge, habe ich selbst erlebt als meine Frau ein neues Auto gekauft hat. 
Und trotzdem, du bekommst also den neuen Wagen 10% günstiger, also 27000 statt 30000.
Ich kaufe dieses Auto 7 Monate alt für 22000, wer steht dann wohl besser da, mal drüber nachdenken. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Also nochmal, man kann über Ferrari keine Finanzierung abschließen, das geht nur über eine externe Bank. Aber das läuft dann völlig unabhängig von Ferrari. Und ganz wichtig, Porsche ist nicht gleich Ferrari. Vergleiche zu Porsche sind daher nicht sinnvoll. Du spekulierst mir ein bisschen zu viel mit deinem Halbwissen.


 
Hab ich doch auch gesagt, dass Ferrari keine eigene Bank hat, es liegt am Händler, was der macht und Händler machen eben viel.
Du solltest mal meine Posts lesen. 



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Einen Ferrari über die Steuer absetzten? Das Finanzamt möchte ich sehen, das einen Ferrari als Firmenwagen anerkennt.


 
Ich kenne einen, der seinen Caterham Super Seven über die Firma laufen lässt und so ein Auto ist ja noch sinnfreier als ein Ferrari.
Es ist alles eine Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit.
Man kann praktisch alles absetzen, man muss es nur richtig machen und einen guten Steuerberater haben.


----------



## Fransen (30. April 2010)

So, entschieden u. wieder ein Golf.

>Allerdings noch mit den Winterfelgen, die neuen sind auf dem Weg - Mainstreamäßig OZ Ultraleggera.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ..., auch nicht, dass du deine Autos immer bar bezahlt, das interessiert auch niemanden.


 
Dann frag nicht, wenn's dich nicht interessiert.



> Und trotzdem, du bekommst also den neuen Wagen 10% günstiger, also 27000 statt 30000.
> Ich kaufe dieses Auto 7 Monate alt für 22000, wer steht dann wohl besser da, mal drüber nachdenken.


 
Keiner von uns beiden. Wie gesagt, ich kaufe keinen Gebrauchten. Die Gründe hierfür habe bereits ich genannt.




> Hab ich doch auch gesagt, dass Ferrari keine eigene Bank hat, es liegt am Händler, was der macht und Händler machen eben viel.
> Du solltest mal meine Posts lesen.


 
Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass du das behauptet hast. Vielleicht liest du dir mal meine Beiträge genauer durch. Du hast jedoch geschrieben, dass Ferrari sicher auch mit Banken zusammenarbeitet. Das stimmt jedoch nicht. Ferrari selbst bietet seinen Kunden keine Finanzierungen an, selbstverständlich sind damit die Dealer gemeint. Nichts anderes habe ich versucht dir in den letzten Beiträgen zu erklären.



> Ich kenne einen, der seinen Caterham Super Seven über die Firma laufen lässt und so ein Auto ist ja noch sinnfreier als ein Ferrari.
> Es ist alles eine Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit.
> Man kann praktisch alles absetzen, man muss es nur richtig machen und einen guten Steuerberater haben.


 
Ein Caterham ist kein Ferrari. Der Unterschied liegt im Preis nicht in der Sinnhaftigkeit. Bis zu einem bestimmten Wert und einer Verhältnismäßigkeit, ist es für den Steuerberater ohne weiteres möglich jede Art von Fahrzeug abzusetzten, richtig. Daher wundert es mich nicht, dass dein Bekannter seinen Caterham absetzten konnten. Hab meinen GT-R und die Autos davor auch absetzten können. Bei einem Ferrari der über 200.000€ kostet wird das Finanzamt die Verhältnismäßigkeit in Frage stellen und ablehnen auch nur einen Cent abzusetzen. Und das schreibe ich hier sicher nicht, weil ich es nur vermute, oder von irgendwo gehört habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ein Caterham ist kein Ferrari. Der Unterschied liegt im Preis nicht in der Sinnhaftigkeit. Bis zu einem bestimmten Wert und einer Verhältnismäßigkeit, ist es für den Steuerberater ohne weiteres möglich jede Art von Fahrzeug abzusetzten, richtig. Daher wundert es mich nicht, dass dein Bekannter seinen Caterham absetzten konnten. Hab meinen GT-R und die Autos davor auch absetzten können. Bei einem Ferrari der über 200.000€ kostet wird das Finanzamt die Verhältnismäßigkeit in Frage stellen und ablehnen auch nur einen Cent abzusetzen. Und das schreibe ich hier sicher nicht, weil ich es nur vermute, oder von irgendwo gehört habe.


 
Tja, der Caterham war aber leider teurer als der teuerste Ferrari, den man laut Liste kaufen kann, aber du weißt das sicher auch alles besser.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Einen Ferrari über die Steuer absetzten? Das Finanzamt möchte ich sehen, das einen Ferrari als Firmenwagen anerkennt.



FA Offenbach.
Dort werden mehr als nur eine Hand voll Ferraris geführt, ist überhaupt kein Problem, solange deine Zahlen stimmen kannst du alles als Dienstwagen fahren.


----------



## Zoon (30. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Testarossa, 328 und Mondial bekommt man förmlich hinterher geschmissen. Steuer und Versicherung geht auch noch, aber wehe es ist mal was dran.
> Und dass mal was dran ist ist sowieso sicher.
> 
> Allein schon die 20 Jahre alten Dichtungen sind gerade wegen dem ständigen Rumstehen gerne mal verhärtet.



Da fällt mir nur das ein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mfnI_c6bvzA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mfnI_c6bvzA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Son alten Exoten kaufen ist das eine, aber beim Unterhalt schlägts böse zu, ist nicht nur beim Ferrari so wo beim Riemenwechsel mal eben hinten der ganze Klumbatsch (Motor, Getriebe etc) raus muss.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, der Caterham war aber leider teurer als der teuerste Ferrari, den man laut Liste kaufen kann, aber du weißt das sicher auch alles besser.


Und die Caterham Liste hört bei rund 70.000€ auf, wie kommt man da über einen Enzo o.Ä.? 


> Son alten Exoten kaufen ist das eine, aber beim Unterhalt schlägts böse zu, ist nicht nur beim Ferrari so wo beim Riemenwechsel mal eben hinten der ganze Klumbatsch (Motor, Getriebe etc) raus muss.


Macht rund 2500€ beim Experten inkl. Material und kompletter Inspektion. 
Muss man halt mit einrechnen.

Keine Ahnung wer das Modell vom Checker misshandelt hat, aber für etwas unter 30k gibt es sowas auch in Topzustand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und die Caterham Liste hört bei rund 70.000€ auf, wie kommt man da über einen Enzo o.Ä.?


 
Weils kein Listenfahrzeug sondern ein spezielles Rennauto ist, das einen angepassten V8 drinne hat, ebenfalls aus dem Rennsport. 
Hab die Karre mal gesehen, absolut fett, auch wenn sowas nicht gerade mein Autogeschmack ist. Ist mir dann doch zu puristisch. 
Ich weiß aber, dass der Wagen voll als Firmenauto läuft.
Merkwürdig finde ich es aber schon, dass man sowas beim Finanzamt durchkriegt.  
Aber mein Schwiegervater hat seinen Wintergarten von der Steuer abgesetzt, also scheint doch eine Menge möglich zu sein, man muss halt nur wissen wie mans macht. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Son alten Exoten kaufen ist das eine, aber beim Unterhalt schlägts böse zu, ist nicht nur beim Ferrari so wo beim Riemenwechsel mal eben hinten der ganze Klumbatsch (Motor, Getriebe etc) raus muss.


 
Sowas habe ich auch mal gelesen, gerade bei Mittelmotorautos ist das so eine Sache mit dem dran rum Schrauben.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. April 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> FA Offenbach.
> Dort werden mehr als nur eine Hand voll Ferraris geführt, ist überhaupt kein Problem, solange deine Zahlen stimmen kannst du alles als Dienstwagen fahren.


 
Da muss man aber schon fast dreistellige Millionenbeträge vorlegen und viel kungeln, damit sich das Finanzamt heutzutage nicht quer stellt. Also eher eine Ausnahme und nicht die Regel. Kenne jemanden, der sein Boot (wohl eher ein Schiff) von der Steuer abgesetzt hat, dank hoher Umsätze (mehrere hundert Millionen) und viel Geschick.


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. Mai 2010)

Komm grad vom 1. Klassikertreffen des Jahres... man man man mir ist wie immer die Sabber ausgegangen... Bilder folgen die Tage


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Bilder folgen die Tage


 
Dann freue ich mich darauf.
Machst du ein Album auf deinem Profil oder postet du hier welche rein?


----------



## Blutstoff (5. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein neues Video vom Ferrari 599 GTO. Lautsprecher schön weit aufdrehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV-O4RWcSHM&feature


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Mai 2010)

ich traue italienischer technik höchstens bei kaffemaschinen.
ferraris und lambos finde ich doof.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Mai 2010)

Kannte jemand von euch die Seite: Lamborghini Murcielago Crash Unfall ?
Die gibts leider nicht mehr, war aber doch sehr erschreckend, was dort alles zu lesen war....


----------



## Blutstoff (6. Mai 2010)

Ja, die kannte ich. Wird wohl einen Grund haben, warum es die Seite nicht mehr gibt. Ich erinnere mich aber an viele spekulative Aussagen seitens des Betreibers.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Mai 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kannte jemand von euch die Seite: Lamborghini Murcielago Crash Unfall ?
> Die gibts leider nicht mehr, war aber doch sehr erschreckend, was dort alles zu lesen war....



Um was gings denn da??  War das ne Hetzjagd gegen Lambo?


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2010)

> Lamborghini Murcielago - A dream becomes a nightmare - This website  reports a true story about a spectacular accident of a Lamborghini  Murcielago. - Ein Traum wird zum Albtraum - Diese Website berichtet von  einer wahren Geschichte über einen spektakulären Unfall mit einem  Lamborghini Murcielago.



Quelle: WebsiteWiki


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Spektakuläre Unfälle kann man mit jedem Sportwagen haben.
Lag sicher eher am Fahrer als am Auto.


----------



## Blutstoff (6. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Um was gings denn da?? War das ne Hetzjagd gegen Lambo?


 
Ja, so ungefähr. Ein damals junger Fahrer, so um die 20 Jahre alt, hatte mit seinem Murcielago einen Hochgeschwindigkeitsunfall auf gerader Strecke (AB). Er war der Meinung, dass eine gebrochene Bremsscheibe die Ursache für den Unfall war. Er bekam die volle Schuld an dem Unfall. Er führte daraufhin auf dubiose Art und Weise eine Kampagne gegen Lamborghini/Audi.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Wurde der Wagen denn nicht genauestens untersucht?


----------



## riedochs (6. Mai 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ja, so ungefähr. Ein damals junger Fahrer, so um die 20 Jahre alt, hatte mit seinem Murcielago einen Hochgeschwindigkeitsunfall auf gerader Strecke (AB). Er war der Meinung, dass eine gebrochene Bremsscheibe die Ursache für den Unfall war. Er bekam die volle Schuld an dem Unfall. Er führte daraufhin auf dubiose Art und Weise eine Kampagne gegen Lamborghini/Audi.



Es ging um eine gebrochene Felge, was nach dem Crash nicht mehr nachweisbar war. Ob der Fahrer/Seiteninhaber nur 20 war mag ich zu bezweifeln.

Naja, das Lamos ganz gerne spontan abbrennen liest man überall im Web, da scheint ja was dran zu sein. 

Der Seitenbetreiber hat aber auch von anderen Qualitätmängel berichtet wie verrostete Schrauben und schlechter Verarbeitung / Materialien. Die Seite war sehr ausfuehrlich und es gibt wohl noch andere Lambos mit gebrochenen Felgen (Bilder waren auf der Seite). Selbst wenn nur 50% auf der Seite gestimmt haben, dann ist es ein absolutes Armutszeugnis seitens des Herstellers, bzw der Mutter Audi.

Auch in Sachen Kullanz war es bei Lamborgini wohl nicht alzu dolle, stand auch einiges dazu auf der Seite. Ich denke das man hier seitens Lamborgini oder Audi darauf gedrängt hat das die Seite vom Netz geht, tut schließlich dem Image nicht gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Die Frage stellt sich dann wohl, ab wann der Hersteller gezwungen ist von einem technischen Problem zu berichten und eine Rückrufaktion zu starten?
Gabs bei VW nicht mal den Einfrierbug bei den 1,4 Liter Motoren im Polo?


----------



## Blutstoff (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wurde der Wagen denn nicht genauestens untersucht?


 
Ja, wurde er. Aber zugegebener Maßen wurden wohl ein paar Dinge übersehen. Denn der Fahrer hatte die defekte Bremsscheibe, oder Teile davon noch Monate später neben der Unfallstelle gefunden. Das ist durchaus ein Anzeichen dafür, dass die Ursache des Unfalls nicht genau geprüft wurde. Ende vom Lied war jedenfalls seine, wie ich schon sagte, dubiose Kampagne gegen Audi. Er hatte unter anderem Unfälle von weiteren verunglückten Lamborghinifahrern anhand von Aussagen und Fotos analysiert und dann seine unfachmännische Meinung auf seiner HP verbreitet. In diesem Zusammenhang hatte er auch versucht, Audi um eine Stellungnahme zu bewegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Tja, dass die Unfallursache nur unzureichend untersucht wurde, ist natürlich bedauerlich.
Aber als Lambo/Audi hätte ich da doch mehr investigativen Einsatz gezeigt, gerade als klar wurde, dass es mit dem Unfall selbst nicht zu Ende war.
Andererseits sind das Zusammentragen von Bilder und Berichten von Unfallfahrern kein Indiz, dass die Autos nicht in Ordnung sind.
Da hätte man sich doch mehr in der Mitte treffen können.


----------



## Blutstoff (6. Mai 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Es ging um eine gebrochene Felge, was nach dem Crash nicht mehr nachweisbar war. Ob der Fahrer/Seiteninhaber nur 20 war mag ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Naja, das Lamos ganz gerne spontan abbrennen liest man überall im Web, da scheint ja was dran zu sein.
> 
> ...


 
Nein, es war eine angeblich gebrochene Bremsscheibe. Das er noch so jung war/ist, war ja seine Aussage. Ich habe auf der Seite von vielen Anschuldigungen gelesen, aber Beweise suchte ich vergebens. Wenn man bei normalen Flugrost an Schrauben und Muttern gleich davon ausgehen möchte, dass es generelle Verarbeitungsmängel bei Lamborghini gibt, dann gilt das wohl für 99% der Autohersteller weltweit. 
Wie gesagt, dem Betrieber magelte es selten an Argumenten, stichhaltige Beweise für seine Anschuldigungen konnte er hingegen nicht anführen.


----------



## Blutstoff (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, dass die Unfallursache nur unzureichend untersucht wurde, ist natürlich bedauerlich.
> Aber als Lambo/Audi hätte ich da doch mehr investigativen Einsatz gezeigt, gerade als klar wurde, dass es mit dem Unfall selbst nicht zu Ende war.
> Andererseits sind das Zusammentragen von Bilder und Berichten von Unfallfahrern kein Indiz, dass die Autos nicht in Ordnung sind.
> Da hätte man sich doch mehr in der Mitte treffen können.


 
So sehe ich das auch. Audi hätte in diesem Fall mehr auf Aufklärung setzen müssen. Denn speziell dieser eine Unfall wirft schon ein paar Fragen auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Das ist bei den Automobilherstellern aber immer so eine Sache.
Da werden kleinere Defekte gerne mal unter den Teppich gekehrt und nur wenns groß auffällt, wird plötzlich eine Rückrufaktion gestartet, bzw. es wird zugegeben, dass es da mit einer Sache Probleme geben könnte.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meiner,

*Nissan Micra K10 *
BJ: 89
PS: 54 / KW: 40
112T Km
720kg Leer

macht locker 160Kmh.....
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Dein erstes Auto?


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2010)

Für einen 89´er sieht der auf dem Foto noch ziemlich gut aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Ist aber lustig, das Nummernschild weiß machen, aber die Bezeihnung vom Händler und dem Ort stehen lassen. 
Wie ist Wolfenbüttel denn so?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Mai 2010)

@ quantenslipstream

Ja ist mein erster... Geschenk aus der Familie
Nur der Wagen kommt aus WF, ich komme aus dem Harz...

@  roadgecko
Danke, pflege ihn immer schön....


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream
> 
> Ja ist mein erster... Geschenk aus der Familie
> Nur der Wagen kommt aus WF, ich komme aus dem Harz...


 
Ist doch super, mein erster Wagen war ein Corsa B.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Mai 2010)

Die B-Corsa waren das nit die Eckigen....


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2010)

Mein erster kommt noch 

EDIT: Corsa B


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Mai 2010)

Thx @ roadgecko
dachte es seien die Eckigen...

Was mir zu meinem Auto noch fehlt ist der Motor vom Micra Super Turbo
1.0l Turbo Motor -> 110Ps


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2010)

Aus 1 Liter 110 PS raus zu holen ist nicht schlecht 

Aber mit mehr hubraum wirst du warscheinlich im unteren Drehzahlband mehr Leistung haben.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Mai 2010)

Ja verstehe die Japaner auch nit iwe die das hinbekommen haben..
Hier is mal nen Pic von dem Wagen + Motor 
|
\/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## roadgecko (6. Mai 2010)

bei ca. 750kg macht der bestimmt schon spaß ^^


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2010)

Honda hat damals (1967) mit dem S800 einen Sauger mit ~108 PS bei 10.000 1/min im Aufgebot gehabt. Damit hat man dann in einem Langstreckenrennen Platz 3 in der Klasse bis 3 Liter Hubraum erreicht - der Honda hatte dabei nur ~870 cm³. Schon beachtlich für die damalige Zeit, denn selbst in der Serie lief der Wagen mit knapp 9.000 1/min.


----------



## Blutstoff (6. Mai 2010)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Ja verstehe die Japaner auch nit iwe die das hinbekommen haben...


 
Honda hatte aus dem 2l 4-Zylinder im S2000 sogar 241 PS gequetscht, ohne Turbo wohlgemerkt. Dafür muss man den Motor aber ordentlich drehen lassen, um die maximale Leistung auch auskosten zu können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Die B-Corsa waren das nit die Eckigen....


 
Nee, ist ja kein Corsa A. 
Jetzt hab ich einen Audi A4.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Mai 2010)

hö ich dachte nen Astra OPC


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Den Audi hab ich von der Firma bekommen. 
Kaufen würde ich mir sowas nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Audi hab ich von der Firma bekommen.
> Kaufen würde ich mir sowas nicht.



Ich wär froh wenn Ich nen Audi A4 gestellt bekommen würde. 

Wenn Ich Zeit finde, mach Ich mal ein paar Bilder meines Audi 80, kann aber noch dauern, bei dem Wetter ist jeder Gang eine Quahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2010)

Na ja, der geht schon, ist ein Kombi mit TFSI Motor. 
Aber er kommt nicht in die Gänge, für die Leistung einfach zu langsam, das Teil und dann schluckt er auch gut.
Für gratis nimmt man das eben mit, aber kaufen würde ich mir sowas nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Mai 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Audi hätte in diesem Fall mehr auf Aufklärung setzen müssen. Denn speziell dieser eine Unfall wirft schon ein paar Fragen auf.



Audi führt die Untersuchung wohl kaum selber durch, sondern ein von ihnen beauftragter Unfallgutachter oder so, und wenn der schlampig arbeitet, da kann ja Audi relativ wenig dafür. 
Nur mal eine andere Art und Weise, auf das Geschehene zu blicken.


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2010)

Schlampig gearbeitet? Das Gutachten wurde per PC-Crash von einer großen Sachverständigenorganisation angefertigt und ist sofort gerichtlich verwertbar.


----------



## Zoon (6. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gabs bei VW nicht mal den Einfrierbug bei den 1,4 Liter Motoren im Polo?



Bei sämtlichen Vollalumotoren unter 1.4 Litern Hubraum. War beim jetzigen harten Winter auch wieder so das einige trotz nachgerüstetem "Tauchsieder" hopsgegangen sind.

VW sind halt nur Schönwetterautos


----------



## Blutstoff (7. Mai 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Audi führt die Untersuchung wohl kaum selber durch, sondern ein von ihnen beauftragter Unfallgutachter oder so, und wenn der schlampig arbeitet, da kann ja Audi relativ wenig dafür.
> Nur mal eine andere Art und Weise, auf das Geschehene zu blicken.


 
Du hast entweder meine Beiträge nicht aufmerksam gelesen, oder mich falsch verstanden. Einen anderen Grund kann ich mir für deinen Text gerade nicht erklären.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Bei sämtlichen Vollalumotoren unter 1.4 Litern Hubraum. War beim jetzigen harten Winter auch wieder so das einige trotz nachgerüstetem "Tauchsieder" hopsgegangen sind.
> 
> VW sind halt nur Schönwetterautos



Waren das wirklich nur Motoren mit <1,4 l Hubraum?? Ich dachte besonders viele Golf wären betroffen gewesen, auch mit 1,6ern... 

Aber wie frech VW damit vorgeht - ohne bestimmte Anfragen seitens Zeitungen ging ja gar nichts in Sachen Kulanz.

Da fällt mir gleich Mazda (6) und der Rost ein, und das bei Wagen welche 2 - 3 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. Mai 2010)

Sind nicht alle Bilder und leider nur Handycam  Aber schön wars trotzdem... nur halt noch recht wenige da gewesen wegen schlechtem Wetter...

Das schönste Auto war für mich auf jedenfall der Karmann Ghia... Da hat kein Finger mehr drunter gepasst 
Der Dodge is auch ein richtiges Monster von vorne... naja eigentlich alles schöne Autos 

Wird Zeit dass unser Oldsmobile fertig is


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Waren das wirklich nur Motoren mit <1,4 l Hubraum?? Ich dachte besonders viele Golf wären betroffen gewesen, auch mit 1,6ern...
> 
> Aber wie frech VW damit vorgeht - ohne bestimmte Anfragen seitens Zeitungen ging ja gar nichts in Sachen Kulanz.
> 
> Da fällt mir gleich Mazda (6) und der Rost ein, und das bei Wagen welche 2 - 3 Jahre alt sind.



bei vw und audi sind halt nur die sprüche und die preise premium.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> bei vw und audi sind halt nur die sprüche und die preise premium.


 
Jep, stimmt, mein ganz neuer Audi, den ich von der Firma bekommen habe, ist heute ausgefallen. 
(die Karre ist keine 3 Wochen alt)
Ich musste den Abschleppdienst rufen, da der ADAC Mann gleich abgewunken hat, als der ankam.

O-Ton:
"_vergiss es, bei solchen Autos nach Fehlern zu suchen ist sinnlos und Audi verweigert uns technische Daten, damit wir die Fehlerspeicher auslesen können_".

Ich hab einen A3 bekommen.


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> O-Ton:
> "_vergiss es, bei solchen Autos nach Fehlern zu suchen ist sinnlos und Audi verweigert uns technische Daten, damit wir die Fehlerspeicher auslesen können_".



Dann war der ADAC Mensch zu blöd.  Software zum Auslesen der Fehlerspeicher ist gerade bei VAG kein Problem. Frueher VAG-COM heute VCDS.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Mai 2010)

Mag sein dass jeder seine Firma hat dier er persönlich mag oder eben nicht. Immerhin macht ja jeder so seine Erfahrungen...

So hat mich unser schwarzer Audi 80 im Winter ( - 20 ° C und der steht nicht in der Garage) nicht ein einziges Mal im Stich gelassen - und der ist 19 Jahre alt.

Wobei BMW aktuell ja auch einen Fehler intus hat, der ziemlich gefährlich werden kann, man denke da an Z4 und Servolenkung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann war der ADAC Mensch zu blöd.  Software zum Auslesen der Fehlerspeicher ist gerade bei VAG kein Problem. Frueher VAG-COM heute VCDS.


 
Tja, komisch nur, dass der Werkstattleiter mit das bestätigt hat. 
Der ADAC Mann kann den Fehler nicht suchen, weil die Software, die die benutzen, nicht für die neuen Audi gemacht ist und Audi sich aktuell dagegen ausgesprochen hat sie weiterzugeben.
Die wollen lieber selbst daran verdienen, wie BMW auch.


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

Ich ruf den ADAC nur zum Abschleppen wenn ich auch nichts mehr finde. Mir wollte auch einer vom ADAC was von Motorschaden erzählen, dabei hatte nur eine Zündspule keinen Kontakt weil vom Gasdruck nach oben gedrückt.

Die eigentliche Ursache war eine lose Zündkerze. Der Motor hat inzwischen 172.000km runter und mein Passat läuft und läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Beim Audi ist ja nichts mehr zu ermitteln, man sieht einfach nichts. Der ADAC Mann hat eine halbe Stunde gebraucht um des blöden Plastikdeckel vom Motor zu bekommen. 
Dann hat er das Übliche gescheckt, was aber nichts brachte.
Der Motor hat irgendwie kein Sprit mehr bekommen. 

Jedenfalls hat der Audi Werkstattchef gesagt, dass man derartige Fehler ohne Auslesen des Bordcomputers eh nicht beheben kann.
Ich hätte mich daher gleich an den Audi Service wenden sollen anstatt den ADAC zu rufen (der Spruch klang bei ihm aber etwas überheblicher als ich das vermitteln kann ).
Auf meine Frage, was denn der Service gemacht hätte sagte er nur, dass sie den gleich abgeschleppt hätten. 

Na ja, ich hab einen Vorführ-A3 bekommen, mit ollem Klavierlack, der schon an einigen Stellen abblättert. 
Der hat auch schon 25.000km auf der Uhr und dessen Dachhimmel sieht aus, als wenn Jamaikaner länger drinne gelebt hätten.


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

Hatte letztens als Leihwagen einen Touran, schönes Auto. Hab doch gleich bei Mobile.de was passendes gefunden: Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht

Vielleicht sollte ich doch meinen Passat abgeben solange ich noch was dafür bekomme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Das Angebot klingt doch nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich die Sitzfarbe nicht so mag.
Aber nicht billig. 
Der C-Max, den wir gekauft haben, war günstiger und nicht mal ein Jahr alt.
Außerdem deutlich weniger Laufleistung.
VW ist halt schweineteuer, wieso auch immer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Audi ist ja nichts mehr zu ermitteln, man sieht einfach nichts. Der ADAC Mann hat eine halbe Stunde gebraucht um des blöden Plastikdeckel vom Motor zu bekommen.
> Dann hat er das Übliche gescheckt, was aber nichts brachte.
> Der Motor hat irgendwie kein Sprit mehr bekommen.



Wofür ruft man den ADAC wenn man einen Audi hat?
Einfach die 0800-AUDIHILFE wählen und die schicken jemanden der sich auskennt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, ich hab einen Vorführ-A3 bekommen, mit ollem Klavierlack, der schon an einigen Stellen abblättert.
> Der hat auch schon 25.000km auf der Uhr und dessen Dachhimmel sieht aus, als wenn Jamaikaner länger drinne gelebt hätten.



Seit wann werden Vorführfahrzeuge 25tkm verwendet? 
Das kann eigentlich nur die Betriebshurre oder irgendein Gebrauchter sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wofür ruft man den ADAC wenn man einen Audi hat?
> Einfach die 0800-AUDIHILFE wählen und die schicken jemanden der sich auskennt.


 
Hat er mir auch gesagt, aber der kennt sich nicht aus, der würde auch nur abschleppen.  



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Seit wann werden Vorführfahrzeuge 25tkm verwendet?
> Das kann eigentlich nur die Betriebshurre oder irgendein Gebrauchter sein.


 
Keine Ahnung, er hat nur gesagt, dass er nur noch den A3 hat, ist ein Vorführwagen (bla bla bla) und da ich keine Lust hatte meine Frau anzurufen, habe ich den genommen.
Aber auf der Rückfahrt viel mir auf, wie grotte das Ding schon ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat er mir auch gesagt, aber der kennt sich nicht aus, der würde auch nur abschleppen.



Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit meinem damals 2 Wochen alten A3 (Stein auf der AB, Reifen geplatzt), da rief ich Audi, bis er kam schaute ich weiter Fernseh im Auto, als er da war konnte ich weiter sitzen bleiben während er das Rad wechselte, dann nahm er das defekte Rad mit und ich konnte weiterfahren. Und das neue Rad ein paar Tage später bei meinem Händler abholen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, er hat nur gesagt, dass er nur noch den A3 hat, ist ein Vorführwagen (bla bla bla) und da ich keine Lust hatte meine Frau anzurufen, habe ich den genommen.
> Aber auf der Rückfahrt viel mir auf, wie grotte das Ding schon ist.



Dann ist es ganz sicher kein Vorführer, da man damit ja auf Kundenjagd geht, klingt für mich nach Werkstattwagen (Betriebshurre). Durfte ich mal als A6 für ein paar Tage fahren und hat seinem (Spitz-)Namen alle Ehre gemacht  .


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Angebot klingt doch nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich die Sitzfarbe nicht so mag.
> Aber nicht billig.
> Der C-Max, den wir gekauft haben, war günstiger und nicht mal ein Jahr alt.
> Außerdem deutlich weniger Laufleistung.
> VW ist halt schweineteuer, wieso auch immer.



Stimmt, aber der Wiederverkaufswert ist auch höher. Sehe bei meinem Nachbar: Ford Mondeo Diesel mit 160.000km, 5 Jahre alt. Restwert nicht erwähnenswert.. Fuer meinen Passat mit 7 Jahren und 172.000km wird der Restwert mit fast 6000 Euro angesetzt. Halte ich auch noch fuer zu hoch, aber würde ich sofort nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit meinem damals 2 Wochen alten A3 (Stein auf der AB, Reifen geplatzt), da rief ich Audi, bis er kam schaute ich weiter Fernseh im Auto, als er da war konnte ich weiter sitzen bleiben während er das Rad wechselte, dann nahm er das defekte Rad mit und ich konnte weiterfahren. Und das neue Rad ein paar Tage später bei meinem Händler abholen.


 
Meiner ist mitten in Kiel einfach ausgegangen. Sprang auch nicht mehr an (Anlasser dreht aber). Der ADAC Mann hat das Übliche getestet, konnte aber nichts finden.
Die bei Audi haben den am Computer angeschlossen, aber der spuckte irgenwie nichts aus, also haben sie pauschal mal was gewechselt, was aber nichts gebracht hat.
Da ich aber keine Zeit mehr hatte zu warten, habe ich den A3 bekommen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann ist es ganz sicher kein Vorführer, da man damit ja auf Kundenjagd geht, klingt für mich nach Werkstattwagen (Betriebshurre). Durfte ich mal als A6 für ein paar Tage fahren und hat seinem (Spitz-)Namen alle Ehre gemacht  .


 
Keine Ahnung, wenn ich bei Opel was habe, dann bekomme ich immer Autos, die gerade ein paar tausend (wenn überhaupt) km auf der Uhr haben.
So einen Schrott wie den A3 habe ich noch nie gefahren.
Da war selbst mein Corsa B besser. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber der Wiederverkaufswert ist auch höher. Sehe bei meinem Nachbar: Ford Mondeo Diesel mit 160.000km, 5 Jahre alt. Restwert nicht erwähnenswert.. Fuer meinen Passat mit 7 Jahren und 172.000km wird der Restwert mit fast 6000 Euro angesetzt. Halte ich auch noch fuer zu hoch, aber würde ich sofort nehmen.


 
Mag sein, dass der noch 6000 wert ist, aber die zahlt dir keiner. Das habe ich bei meinem Kumpel gesehen, der seinen Golf verkauft hat, angeblich noch 4500€ wert, aber bekommen hat er nur 2500. 
Der Gebrauchtwagenmarkt ist am Boden.


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass der noch 6000 wert ist, aber die zahlt dir keiner. Das habe ich bei meinem Kumpel gesehen, der seinen Golf verkauft hat, angeblich noch 4500€ wert, aber bekommen hat er nur 2500.
> Der Gebrauchtwagenmarkt ist am Boden.




Wenn lohnt sich privat verkaufen und bei den Spritpreisen ist die LPG Anlage ein Verkaufsargument


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Achso, du hast Flüssiggas?


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Achso, du hast Flüssiggas?




Jep. Wobei die Wertschätzung anhand der Serienausstattung (Trendline + Ein paar kleine Extras) erfolgt ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Mai 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Du hast entweder meine Beiträge nicht aufmerksam gelesen, oder mich falsch verstanden. Einen anderen Grund kann ich mir für deinen Text gerade nicht erklären.



Hmm, ja, wohl eher falsch verstanden. Kommt davon, wenn man um Mitternacht noch rumsurft..


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Dann versuch mal dein Glück. 
Aber wenn wohl nur privat, weil es beim Händler den Preis wohl nicht erreichtbar ist.
Wie gesagt, habs beim Kumpel gesehen, der sich einen neuen Golf gekauft hat, beim VW Händler.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. Mai 2010)

Moin, ich hätte eigentlich diesen Monat TÜV, bin aber etwas knapp bei Kasse.
Weiß jemand, ob es noch rechtens wäre, erst anfang Juni HU und AU machen zu lassen???
Muss ich irgendwelche Strafe fürchten bzw. verfällt der Versicherungsschutz???

greetz


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Mai 2010)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Moin, ich hätte eigentlich diesen Monat TÜV, bin aber etwas knapp bei Kasse.
> Weiß jemand, ob es noch rechtens wäre, erst anfang Juni HU und AU machen zu lassen???
> Muss ich irgendwelche Strafe fürchten bzw. verfällt der Versicherungsschutz???
> 
> greetz



Also rein von der Polizei her gibts da keine Haue, erst ab nem halben Jahr gibts dann Ärgern in Form von ner saftigén Geldstrafe und Punkten, so weit Ich weiß. Aber wegen einem Monat passiert da noch nix, wie das aber bei dr Versicherung aussieht weiß Ich auch nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2010)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Moin, ich hätte eigentlich diesen Monat TÜV, bin aber etwas knapp bei Kasse.
> Weiß jemand, ob es noch rechtens wäre, erst anfang Juni HU und AU machen zu lassen???
> Muss ich irgendwelche Strafe fürchten bzw. verfällt der Versicherungsschutz???



Ist rechtlich vollkommen unkritisch (wie schon erwähnt). 
Ist nur insgesamt etwas grenzwertig wenn man nichtmal die paar Kröten für den TÜV hat. Wieviel Rücklagen für eventuelle Defekte sind dann zurückgelegt?


----------



## Klutten (13. Mai 2010)

Nur um es hier richtig aufzuzeigen...

Rechtens ist es nicht, denn laut Anlage VIII zum §29 StVZO ist der Halter verpflichtet, sein Fahrzeug fristgerecht einer wiederkehrenden Untersuchung vorzuführen. Das Gesetz sieht insofern keine Überziehung vor. Die Polizei sieht das Ganze glücklicherweise nicht so streng. Ab 2 Monaten Überziehung bekommt man meist nur ein Verwarngeld, ab 8 Monaten gibt es dann allerdings voll einen auf die Mütze.

Du kannst also auch noch im Juni zum TÜV (besser DEKRA ) fahren und dein Versicherungsschutz erlischt natürlich auch nicht. Selbst bei einem Unfall hast du nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## k-b (13. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr quellen dafür? Hier im Süden scheinen mir die Bullen strenger


----------



## Klutten (13. Mai 2010)

Als Quelle kann ich dir für solche Fälle die aktuelle BKatVO bieten, habe sie aber nicht zur Hand. Da müsste ich jetzt extra mein MIT hochfahren und das liegt im Auto. Ich schaue morgen mal nach, ob es da Freiheiten für unsere Ordnungshüter gibt - Möglich ist das, denn Ordnungswidrigkeiten sind recht flexibel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Ich bin noch nie beim Tüv gewesen. 
(und schon gar nicht bei der Dekra)


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2010)

Dem Tüv ist es jedenfalls egal wie spät man kommt, allerdings "gewinnst" du den Monat nicht sondern bekommst weiterhin die Plakette ab Mai.


----------



## Klutten (13. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie beim Tüv gewesen.
> (und schon gar nicht bei der Dekra)



Das würde ich ja glatt mal nachsehen, aber ohne Kennzeichen? Verflixt. ^^



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dem Tüv ist es jedenfalls egal wie spät man  kommt, allerdings "gewinnst" du den Monat nicht sondern bekommst  weiterhin die Plakette ab Mai.



Ist bei DEKRA nicht anders, das Maß der Dinge sind eben die Sheriffs auf unseren Straßen. Die kassieren gerne.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich zum Tüv muss, fahre ich in die Werkstatt und die kümmern sich dann darum, ich hole den Wagen dann abends ab und fertig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie beim Tüv gewesen.



Geht mir genauso, dafür wechsel ich zu oft das Auto (mein Neues ist ja schon in der Pipeline ......)  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

Wieso, hast du endlich gemerkt, dass der Scirocco nichts taugt?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Tüv muss, fahre ich in die Werkstatt und die kümmern sich dann darum, ich hole den Wagen dann abends ab und fertig.


Das haben mir bei meinem letzten Tüvtermin vier Werkstätten gleichzeitig angeboten.

Alle zwei Jahre mal eine Stunde zu Opfern finde ich jetzt aber nicht soo dramatisch. Nerviger ist es bei unserem kleinen Engländer in Spanien, der muss alle 6 Monate zum ITV.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, hast du endlich gemerkt, dass der Scirocco nichts taugt?



das würde er nie zugeben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, hast du endlich gemerkt, dass der Scirocco nichts taugt?



Naja, "nichts taugt" beschreibt es nicht wirklich gut. Da er mein 11. Wagen war und mein 7. Neuwagen und mein erstes 100% mängelfreies Auto.
Aber ich wollte schon immer ein Cabrio haben. Deshalb habe ich meine Bestellung vor ein paar Tagen auf einen gelifteten TT Roadster geändert.

Aber wie gesagt, das ändert nichts daran das der Scirocco der Benchmark in seiner Klasse ist und auch 2 Jahre nach Produktionsstart noch jeden Test für sich entscheidet. Da gibts ganz andere Hersteller die wären froh wenn sie nur sichere Plätze im Mittelfeld hätten *hust*Opel*hust  .

P.S.
So habe ich ihn bestellt:

Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TFSi 155 kW, 6-Gang
Oolongrau metallic
Adaptive light
Alu-Gussräder exclusive im 5 Segmentspeichen-Design 9x19
Audi magnetic ride
Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell-/ anklapp-/ beheizbar und automatisch  abblendend
Berganfahrassistent
Bluetooth-Schnittstelle
BOSE Surround Sound
Einparkhilfe hinten
Erweitertes Lederpaket farbig
Fernlichtassistent
Frontscheibe mit grauem Colorstreifen
Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage
Innenspiegel, automatisch abblendend, mit Licht-/ Regensensor
Klimaautomatik in spezieller TT-Optik
Komfortpaket
Lederausstattung Impuls mit spezifischem Nahtbild
Lichtpaket in LED-Technologie
Multifunktions-Sportlederlenkrad im 3-Speichen-Design
Navigationssystem plus mit MMi-Bedienlogik
Radschrauben diebstahlhemend
Xenon plus

http://www.it-ihl.de/Scirocco/Scirocco_Signatur.jpg


----------



## Hardwell (14. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> .
> 
> P.S.
> So habe ich ihn bestellt:
> ...





und wie viel kostet der ganze spaß!


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> und wie viel kostet der ganze spaß!



LP ist 50.340,- Euro + 470,- für die Werksabholung.
Habe aber trotz des frischen Facelifts einen mehr als zuvorkommenden Preisnachlass bekommen. Da soll mir nochmal einer mit Vorführer oder Lagerwagen kommen  .


----------



## -NTB- (14. Mai 2010)

mit der Kiste hasste mehr spass als mit jeder frau 

hehe...


----------



## k-b (14. Mai 2010)

Das will ich mal nicht hoffen..


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Mai 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> mit der Kiste hasste mehr spass als mit jeder frau
> 
> hehe...



Hat man das nicht mit jedem Auto?


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte schon immer ein Cabrio haben. Deshalb habe ich meine Bestellung vor ein paar Tagen auf einen gelifteten TT Roadster geändert


Hast du dann noch ein zweites Auto? Weil die Roadster sind ja leider nicht so wirklich alltagstauglich durch die wenigen Sitzplätze und den kleinen Kofferraum.
Da darf die Frau nur wenig Gepäck haben, wenn man wegfahren will. 

Beim TT gefällt mir das Coupe allerdings besser als die offene Variante. Bei den Roadstern würde mich wenn dann der Z4 anmachen, nicht (nur) weil es ein BMW ist, sondern auch wegen der fast schon italienischen Linienführung. Und das Coupe hat man dann auf Knopfdruck...


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> mit der Kiste hasste mehr spass als mit jeder frau
> 
> hehe...



Erfahrungsgemäss funtkioniert so ein Gefährt ganz gut als "Chickpuller". Ist für mich als Autofreak aber eigentlich egal.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hat man das nicht mit jedem Auto?



You made my day  !!


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hast du dann noch ein zweites Auto? Weil die Roadster sind ja leider nicht so wirklich alltagstauglich durch die wenigen Sitzplätze und den kleinen Kofferraum.
> Da darf die Frau nur wenig Gepäck haben, wenn man wegfahren will.



Nö, ich habe in der Regel nur ein Auto gleichzeitig.
Der Kofferraum reicht für mein Werkzeug und meine Ausrüstung, so dass ich ihn schön zum arbeiten einsetzen kann. Und Urlaub mache ich für gewöhnlich nicht mit dem Auto. Wäre auch ein wenig umständlich da mein nächstes Reiseziel über dem großen Teich liegt  .



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Beim TT gefällt mir das Coupe allerdings besser als die offene Variante. Bei den Roadstern würde mich wenn dann der Z4 anmachen, nicht (nur) weil es ein BMW ist, sondern auch wegen der fast schon italienischen Linienführung. Und das Coupe hat man dann auf Knopfdruck...



Das Coupe wäre für mich keine Option, da es regelmässig vom Scirocco abgewatscht wird, sprich da würde ich mich verschlechtern.
Und der Z4 gefällt mir leider vom Design nicht und vom Platz ist er für mich der Supergau, ich sitze wie in einem Bobbycar und schaue noch über die Scheibe. Ist nur für "Zwerge" und Frauen  .

Nene, unter dem Strich bin ich mit meiner Wahl sehr zufrieden. Der Wagen sieht gut aus, von der Kohle gehts grad noch und der neue Motor der jetzt verbaut wird dürfte der Benchmark in der 2 Liter Klasse sein mit seinen 350 Nm bei 1.600 Upm und 211 PS bei 4.300 Upm fährt es sich wohl ganz entspannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ... und mein erstes 100% mängelfreies Auto.


 
Meine Autos, die ich hatte, waren auch alle mängelfrei. 
... und dann fuhr ich sie.... 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte schon immer ein Cabrio haben. Deshalb habe ich meine Bestellung vor ein paar Tagen auf einen gelifteten TT Roadster geändert.


 
Kriegt VW es denn immer noch nicht gebacken ein brauchbares Cabrio zu bauen? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ... und der neue Motor der jetzt verbaut wird dürfte der Benchmark in der 2 Liter Klasse sein mit seinen 350 Nm bei 1.600 Upm und 211 PS bei 4.300 Upm fährt es sich wohl ganz entspannt.


 
Na ja, wenn du meinst... 
211 PS hat schon meine Klimaanlage. 
Und 350 NM hab ich im dritten Bein.


----------



## k-b (14. Mai 2010)

Hast auch mal n Bild?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Hast auch mal n Bild?


 
Von meinem dritten Bein?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Autos, die ich hatte, waren auch alle mängelfrei.
> ... und dann fuhr ich sie....



Zum Vergleich, mein 2. Bestes Auto war der Skoda, da ging nur das LED vom Beifahrertürgriff kaputt.
Der Schlimmste war mein 2. A3, der war sechsmal zur Nachbesserung dann gabs das Geld zurück. Hatte vor 9 Jahren stolze 65.129,14 DM gekostet.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kriegt VW es denn immer noch nicht gebacken ein brauchbares Cabrio zu bauen?



Technisch gute und wirtschaftlich erfolgreiche schon (EOS) aber keine schönen Cabrios  .




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn du meinst...
> 211 PS hat schon meine Klimaanlage.
> Und 350 NM hab ich im dritten Bein.



Kennst du einen aktuellen 2 Liter Motor mit einer besseren Leistungscharakteristik?
Man beachte den Übergang vom vollen Drehmoment zur vollen Leistung:

350 Nm von 1.600Upm bis 4.200Upm und 155 kW von 4.300 bis 6.000 (Drehzahllimit 6.900).
Das bedeutet für den TT Roadster mit manuellem Getriebe 6,2 sec von 0->100, VMax 242 km/h.
Mit S-Tronic + Quattro 5,7 sec von 0->100, VMax 243 km/h.
Achso nicht zu vergessen Werksverbrauch 6,7 Liter/ 100 km, bzw 9 Liter im Stadtzyklus.

Wie gesagt, wenn du einen Motor mit einer besseren Charakteristik kennst, dann schlag mal was vor....


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab den Motor im Audi A4 drinne und mich haut der jetzt nicht von den Socken. 
Vielleicht ist er mit dem TT etwas anders abgestimmt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab den Motor im Audi A4 drinne und mich haut der jetzt nicht von den Socken.
> Vielleicht ist er mit dem TT etwas anders abgestimmt.



Im A4 braucht er 6,9 auf 100.
Wobei man unterscheiden muss, es gibt unterschiedliche Varianten, die "Beste" hat das Audi Valvelift, die Schlechteste ist der Alte EA34 (Gofl V GTi Motor).

Ich habe ien wenig vergliechen, z.B. mit dem Renault Megane mit 250 PS aber für mein subjektives Empfinden + die objektiven Werte hat mich kein anderer Motor in der kleinen Klasse mehr überzeugt.

Was das Ganze im TT lustiger gestaltet ist das überschaubare Gewicht von brutto (also mit Fahrer/ Gepäck) 1.380 kg. Zum Vergleich ein A5 Cabrio wiegt etwas über 1.900 kg !!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was das Ganze im TT lustiger gestaltet ist das überschaubare Gewicht von brutto (also mit Fahrer/ Gepäck) 1.380 kg. Zum Vergleich ein A5 Cabrio wiegt etwas über 1.900 kg !!


 
Das macht natürlich eine Menge aus, der A4 ist ja auch kein Leichtgewicht.

Allerdings musst du auch bedenken, dass das Cabrio noch extra versteift ist und das nun mal Masse mit sich bringt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allerdings musst du auch bedenken, dass das Cabrio noch extra versteift ist und das nun mal Masse mit sich bringt.



Das stimmt aber ich sehe den A4 bei knapp 1,6 Tonnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es auch komisch, dass ein Coupe so schwer ist.
Mein Schwiegerdaddy hat sich das neue Mercedes Cabrio bestellt und wenn ich daran denke, dass es technisch auf der C-Klasse basiert, aber schwerer ist als die E-Klasse (aber ein vollwertiger 4-Sitzer ist das natürlich nicht), dann fragt man sich schon, wo denn die Bleiplatten verschraubt sich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ich daran denke, dass es technisch auf der C-Klasse basiert, aber schwerer ist als die E-Klasse (aber ein vollwertiger 4-Sitzer ist das natürlich nicht), dann fragt man sich schon, wo denn die Bleiplatten verschraubt sich.



Zur Verteidigung für Mercedes kann man anführen, dass das E-Klasse Coupé/ Cabrio zu 60% auf der C-Klasse und zu 40% auf der E-Klasse basiert.
Aber nichts desto trotz bin ich der Meinung das der Zenit langsam erreicht sein müsste, wenn man sieht, dass ein A5 3,2 Cabrio ein Leergewicht von über 1.900 kg hat, dann kann irgendwas nichtmehr normal ticken.

Egal. Ich finde mein neues Wägelchen ist vom Gewicht her OK. Dann stimmt auch das Package aus Motor und Karosse wieder. Und gut ist es  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber nichts desto trotz bin ich der Meinung das der Zenit langsam erreicht sein müsste, wenn man sieht, dass ein A5 3,2 Cabrio ein Leergewicht von über 1.900 kg hat, dann kann irgendwas nichtmehr normal ticken.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. (ich bin mal mir dir einer Meinung?  --  -- )

Nichts gegen Sicherheit und verbesserte Karosserien mit besserer passiver Sicherheit und guter aktiver Sicherheit aber da laufen die Hersteller definitiv übers Ziel hinaus.
Was nützen sparsamere Motoren, wenn das Gewicht des Autos das alles wieder auffrisst? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Egal. Ich finde mein neues Wägelchen ist vom Gewicht her OK. Dann stimmt auch das Package aus Motor und Karosse wieder. Und gut ist es  .


 
Keine Frage, bei der Masse gehts flott nach vorne.
Das merke ich eben auch beim OPC, der wiegt rund 1,2 Tonnen und rennt sehr gut. Der A4 ist deutlich träger (OK, hat auch weniger Leistung, aber trotzdem, da kommt mir für das, was er leistet, einfach zu wenig).


----------



## Zoon (14. Mai 2010)

@ IT poste mal ob du die 6.9 Liter auf 100 km wirklich erreichst - bei "normalen" Fahrstil - also nicht letzte Rille aber auch nicht wie der 90 jährige Bauer Horst.

Wird sich wohl eher bei 8 Litern einpegeln ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Den Audi A4 (ist wie gesagt, praktisch der gleiche Motor) fahre ich nie unter 9 Liter, selbst wenn ich schleiche und mitschwimme und auf der Autobahn wird er zum Säufer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ IT poste mal ob du die 6.9 Liter auf 100 km wirklich erreichst - bei "normalen" Fahrstil - also nicht letzte Rille aber auch nicht wie der 90 jährige Bauer Horst.
> 
> Wird sich wohl eher bei 8 Litern einpegeln ....



Meine persönliche Erfahrung (und der gute Tipp eines sympathischen Autoverkäufers) ist, dass der ECE Stadtwert der Realität am nächsten kommt. D.h. mein aktueller Scirocco ist mit einem Stadtwert von 10,6 Litern angegeben und nach über 19.000 km sagt mir der Spritmonitor das mein Wägelchen 10,45 Liter/ 100 km verbraucht.
Insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass der TT bei meinem Streckenprofil und Fahrweise bei rund 9 Litern liegen wird. Was für mein erachten ein Spitzenwert in anbetracht der Fahrleistungen wäre.

@Quantenslipstream,

weißt du ob du den 2 Liter als Valvelift hast und falls ja wie fühlt er sich an?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> @Quantenslipstream,
> 
> weißt du ob du den 2 Liter als Valvelift hast und falls ja wie fühlt er sich an?


 
Kann ich dir so nicht sagen, ich weiß nur, dass es ein Avant, Ambiente Ausstattung, ist, mit dem 2.0 Liter TFSI Motor und 155kw und
6 Gang Getriebe.
Woher weiß man das, was man hat, steht das irgendwo?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Woher weiß man das, was man hat, steht das irgendwo?



Im Boardhandbuch, denn du müsstest wenn es der neue Motor ist, bei 1.500Upm 350 Nm haben, andernfalls irgendwo um die 1.750 Upm 280 Nm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Ich guck da mal nach. 
Der Wagen ist gerade mal drei Wochen alt, ist es also nicht logisch, dass ich dann den neuen Motor habe?


Edit:
350 NM bei 1500min-1


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich guck da mal nach.
> Der Wagen ist gerade mal drei Wochen alt, ist es also nicht logisch, dass ich dann den neuen Motor habe?



Wußte nicht wie alt dein Wagen ist. Seit etwa einem Jahr ist es der "Neue".

Was macht dein Verbrauch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

Achso. alles klar.
Die Firma hat 28 Audis gekauft. Die Elite der Firma bekam einen gestellt ()
Die A8 gabs für die Chefs. 
Die betuchten haben A6 bekommen, einer hat einen A5 gekriegt.
Die billigen Plätze wurden mit A4 abgespeist. 
Die Leute konnte sich für die Autos in eine Liste eintragen, alle wollten Diesel haben (18 sind Diesel Modelle), ich hab mich für den schwarzen Kombi eingetragen mit dem TFSI Motor und der Stoff Innenausstattung (als einziger ), weil der nur Standard ist, keine fetten Extras oder spezial Lack.

Könnte das sein, dass der Verbauch deshalb noch hoch ist, weil der neu ist?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte das sein, dass der Verbauch deshalb noch hoch ist, weil der neu ist?



Wie hoch ist denn der Verbrauch?
Das Streckenprofil ist der entscheidende Punkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der Verbrauch?
> Das Streckenprofil ist der entscheidende Punkt.


 
Also laut Bordcomputer 14,3 Liter in der Stadt und 9,8 Liter auf der Landstraße.
Ich fahre praktisch nur zur Arbeit und nach Hause, rund 20km eine Strecke, Erst Landstraße, dann Stadtverkehr.
Ich fahre normal, überhole eigentlich kaum, da der Verkehr eh recht dicht ist, wenn ich fahre.

Ich muss deswegen mal mit dem Audi Typen quatschen, wo die Firma die Autos gekauft hat.
OK, dass der jetzt mehr verbraucht als normal, ist mir erst mal egal, weil die Firma den Sprit bezahlt, aber komisch ist es eben.
Mein OPC, der deutlich mehr Leistung hat, zieht nicht so viel und mit dem fahre ich ja die gleiche Strecke.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also laut Bordcomputer 14,3 Liter in der Stadt und 9,8 Liter auf der Landstraße.
> Ich fahre praktisch nur zur Arbeit und nach Hause, rund 20km eine Strecke, Erst Landstraße, dann Stadtverkehr.
> Ich fahre normal, überhole eigentlich kaum, da der Verkehr eh recht dicht ist, wenn ich fahre.



Hmm, klingt für mich nicht normal. Derartige Verbräuche entsprechen einem 2010er Fahrzeug mit um die 400 PS. Das kommt nicht ganz hin  .


----------



## Opheliac (15. Mai 2010)

Das ist auch nicht normal meiner verbraucht schon in der Stadt ca. 18 Liter und ca. 10 Liter auf der Landstraße und das ist fast schon Normal beim S6 aber fürn A4 ist das irgendwie ein tick zu viel. Standart wären doch da Landstraße um die 6-7 Liter und Stadt 9,5-10 Liter .


----------



## Zoon (15. Mai 2010)

Naja kommt drauf an WIE er fährt. Beim TFSI kann er schon sehr früh hochschalten und das Drehmoment nutzen. Wenn ich von weiten (also ca 1 km Sicht) schon ne rote Ampel sehe bzw. stockenden Verkehr schalte ich runter und lass den Wagen mit der Motorbremse ausrollen, zudem schalte beim "Alltagsfahrstil" ich sehr früh hoch, 5. Gang ab 50, 6. Gang ab 60. 

Zudem optimaler Reifendruck, ich fülle immer auf den Wert auf der unter "voller Beladung" angegeben ist, guck das ich nicht sinnloses Gerümpel im Kofferraum umherkutsche- somit schaffe ich mit meinem 320D locker 1200km mit einer Tankfüllung - ganz ohne EfficientDynamics oder Bluemotion Murks.

Bei deinen Dienst - Audi kommt sicher hinzu dass der wohl noch eingefahren werden muss und der Verbrauch so hoch ist, bzw. der Bordcomputer pegelt sich auf einen Durchschnittswert erst langsam ein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Mai 2010)

Entweder hat der Boardcomputer nen Knacks oder da stimmt was Grundlegendes mit dem Auto nicht, z.B. Einsprtzung oder Verbrennung.  Besonders wenn der Verkehr dicht ist, ist ja totales Gas geben nicht möglich, also da sind deine 12 Liter im Durchschnitt wirklich viel zu viel. Gerade da der 2.= TFSI mit 6,4 bzw. 9,3 Litern angegeben wird. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man ein Drittel draufrechnet um auf den "realen" Verbrauch zu kommen, wären wir immernoch ne ganze Ecke von deinem Verbrauch entfernt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Entweder hat der Boardcomputer nen Knacks oder da stimmt was Grundlegendes mit dem Auto nicht, z.B. Einsprtzung oder Verbrennung.



Zum Vergleich mein Scirocco hat auch den EA888 Motor nur ohne Valvelift, dass sagt der Spritmonitor nach über 19.000 km:

Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Scirocco - Scirocco 2.0 TSi


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich mein Scirocco hat auch den EA888 Motor nur ohne Valvelift, dass sagt der Spritmonitor nach über 19.000 km:
> 
> Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Scirocco - Scirocco 2.0 TSi



Ist es nicht ein bisschen unsinnig, dass Kennzeichen-Bild unkenntlich zu machen, während auf dem Auto-Bild immer noch das ganze Kennzeichen sichtbar ist?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Mai 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ist es nicht ein bisschen unsinnig, dass Kennzeichen-Bild unkenntlich zu machen, während auf dem Auto-Bild immer noch das ganze Kennzeichen sichtbar ist?



Ich hatte für ein paar Wochen Tagfahrlichbirnchen ohne ABE drinn, deshalb die Unkenntlichmachung, jetzt sind sie wieder draussen und damit darf jeder sehen welches Kennzeichen ich habe.
Bin auch grundsätzlich kein Fan vom unkenntlich machen, da ich im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr auch mit normalen Kennzeichen unterwegs bin.

Ansonsten falls es auf das Bild vom Spritmonitor bezogen ist, dort wird es automatisch unkenntlich gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an WIE er fährt. Beim TFSI kann er schon sehr früh hochschalten und das Drehmoment nutzen. Wenn ich von weiten (also ca 1 km Sicht) schon ne rote Ampel sehe bzw. stockenden Verkehr schalte ich runter und lass den Wagen mit der Motorbremse ausrollen, zudem schalte beim "Alltagsfahrstil" ich sehr früh hoch, 5. Gang ab 50, 6. Gang ab 60.


 
In der Regel fahre ich vorausschauend, wie es so schön heißt. Wenn ich vor dem LKW eine SChlange Autos sehe, die hinter einem weiteren LKW herfahren, dann überhole ich erst gar nicht, da es nur 100 Meter bringen würde und im Standtverkehr fließe ich eigentlich mit, da man ja eh immer nur von einer roten Ampel zur nächsten rollt.
Ich schalte so selten wie möglich, wenn ich im 6. Gang in die Stadt reinfahre, dann lass ich den 6. so lange drinne, bis ich runterschalten muss, sei es wegen einer Ampel, oder weil ein anderer ungeschickt fährt.



Zoon schrieb:


> Zudem optimaler Reifendruck, ich fülle immer auf den Wert auf der unter "voller Beladung" angegeben ist, guck das ich nicht sinnloses Gerümpel im Kofferraum umherkutsche- somit schaffe ich mit meinem 320D locker 1200km mit einer Tankfüllung - ganz ohne EfficientDynamics oder Bluemotion Murks.


 
Ich hab als zusätzliches Gewicht in der Regel ein paar Akten oder ein Mac Book Air drinne, ich glaube nicht, dass das Relevant ist. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Bei deinen Dienst - Audi kommt sicher hinzu dass der wohl noch eingefahren werden muss und der Verbrauch so hoch ist, bzw. der Bordcomputer pegelt sich auf einen Durchschnittswert erst langsam ein.


 
Ich werde nächste Woche mal zu Audi fahren und mit den Jungs da reden, mal sehen, was die sagen.
Ist ja mein erster Audi und mein erstes neues Auto, da muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Entweder hat der Boardcomputer nen Knacks oder da stimmt was Grundlegendes mit dem Auto nicht, z.B. Einsprtzung oder Verbrennung. Besonders wenn der Verkehr dicht ist, ist ja totales Gas geben nicht möglich, also da sind deine 12 Liter im Durchschnitt wirklich viel zu viel. Gerade da der 2.= TFSI mit 6,4 bzw. 9,3 Litern angegeben wird. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man ein Drittel draufrechnet um auf den "realen" Verbrauch zu kommen, wären wir immernoch ne ganze Ecke von deinem Verbrauch entfernt.


 
Der Bordcomputer kommt schon hin, man merkt das ja auch, wann man zur Tanke muss und wie viel man tankt und das ist eben schon um einiges mehr als mit dem OPC.
Und ich muss kein Hellseher sein, dass der OPC eigentlich mehr verbrauchen müsste als der A4, ist aber nicht der Fall. Den Opel konnte ich immer unter 10 Liter in der Stadt fahren und über Land rund 7, was für ein Auto dieser Leistungsklasse schon sehr gut ist.
Ich hätte jetzt getippt, dass der Audi noch weniger braucht, aber dem ist nicht so, ich werde das Geheimnis lüften, kann ja nicht sein, dass der so viel mehr zieht.
Ich werde nächste Woche mal zügiger fahren, mal schauen, ob ich über 20 Liter komme.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich mein Scirocco hat auch den EA888 Motor nur ohne Valvelift, dass sagt der Spritmonitor nach über 19.000 km:
> 
> Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Scirocco - Scirocco 2.0 TSi




Das hört sich doch ziemlich gut an, im Durchschnitt 10 Liter ist doch echt ok für 200 PS.

Aber wieso der A4 soviel säuft, bleibt fraglich.   Der OPC trinkt aber fein gemäßigt, da kann man net meckern. Nun gut, immer im  6. Gang zu bleiben ist natürlich nicht immer optimal, aber das macht in keinem Fall 2 Liter aus. Allerdings weiß Ich natürlich nicht, wie sich der Audi verhält wenn man im 6. Gang von 40/45 Km/h auf 60 wieder beschleunigt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Der OPC trinkt aber fein gemäßigt, da kann man net meckern.


 
Der ist auch recht gut, vielleicht kaufe ich mir den neuen Astra als OPC, keine Ahnung, ich muss mal schauen. Jetzt fahre ich ja den Audi, da ich den auch privat nutzen kann, ich muss dann nur selbst den Sprit bezahlen, wenn ich ihn im Auftrag der Firma nutze, habe ich eine Shell Tankkarte.
Zufrieden bin ich mit dem OPC schon, auch wenn beim Opel das Radio/Navisystem ständig ausfällt und die Werkstatt immer nur ein neues einbaut anstatt mal den Fehler zu suchen, wieso es immer ausfällt.  



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Nun gut, immer im 6. Gang zu bleiben ist natürlich nicht immer optimal, aber das macht in keinem Fall 2 Liter aus. Allerdings weiß Ich natürlich nicht, wie sich der Audi verhält wenn man im 6. Gang von 40/45 Km/h auf 60 wieder beschleunigt...


 
Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass ich im 6. Gang in die Stadt reinrolle und so weitertuckere, das mache ich mit dem Astra aber auch, wenn man nicht durchlatschen muss, zeigt der Bordcomputer 4,5 Liter Durchschnittsverbrauch an (beim Astra).
Beim Audi steht da aber 10,4 Liter. 
Mache ich das im 5. oder 4. Gang, steigt der Verbrauch sogar an. 
Wenn ich dann durchziehe und zur nächsten Ampel spurte (), dann geht der Durchschnittsverbauch auf 55 Liter hoch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2010)

Manchmal zeigt es bei mir bis zu 98 Liter an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Du hast im Panzer einen Bordcomputer drinne?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2010)

Jep, da läuft aber nur Tetris.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Audi steht da aber 10,4 Liter.



Und das beim Rollen lassen  ,da sollten wie beim Opel so maximal 5 Liter durchsickern, aber 10... 

Bei meinem Audi 80 gibts wenigstens keine Elektroniksorgen, zumindest beim Navi/Radiosystem nicht ^^.

Dafür zeiht der absolut gar nicht. Nicht im Ansatz. 90 PS für 1,2 Tonnen sollten theoretisch ausreichen, um bergauf das Gaspedal nicht durchlatschen zu müssen, um überhaupt im Ansatz vorwärts zu kommen. DEr B3 mit knapp ner Tonne und 70 PS hängt dagegen wirklich (für 70 PS) gut am Gas. 

Meine Vermutung ist die Lambda Sonde oder der Kühlmitteltemperatursensor...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Und das beim Rollen lassen  ,da sollten wie beim Opel so maximal 5 Liter durchsickern, aber 10...


 
Nein, mit rollen lassen meine ich, dass ich 60km/h im 6. Gang fahre.
Wenn ich ohne Gas rolle, dann steht da 0,0.


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2010)

bei 60 Km/h im 6. Gang grummelt meiner.Obwohl ich ihm sonst eigentlich einiges an untertourigem zumuten kann. (Golf V 1,4 TSI mit 140 Ps) also ihm schmecken ca 70 Km/h im 6. Gang... Ohne Unsinn Leute,dieser Motor ist das beste as ich je unter dem Arsch hatte. Man kann der Verbrauch sehr sehr drücken,er ist super elastisch und wenn es drauf ankommt hat das Ding richtig qualm. Davon mal abgesehen,er klingt wie ein Sportwagen.Ohne last hört man den Motor gar nicht,aber wehe man tritt mal drauf,der knurrt regelrecht.... geil


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Mai 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> bei 60 Km/h im 6. Gang grummelt meiner.Obwohl ich ihm sonst eigentlich einiges an untertourigem zumuten kann. (Golf V 1,4 TSI mit 140 Ps) also ihm schmecken ca 70 Km/h im 6. Gang... Ohne Unsinn Leute,dieser Motor ist das beste as ich je unter dem Arsch hatte. Man kann der Verbrauch sehr sehr drücken,er ist super elastisch und wenn es drauf ankommt hat das Ding richtig qualm. Davon mal abgesehen,er klingt wie ein Sportwagen.Ohne last hört man den Motor gar nicht,aber wehe man tritt mal drauf,der knurrt regelrecht.... geil




Wahnsinn was die neueren Motoren abhalten... Meiner lässt sich nur mit 55 KmH bergab oder 60 geradeaus im 5. Gang fahren. Nen 6. hab ich ja nicht.
Aber bei 60 in der 5 grummelt der schon stark und richtig losziehen mag er ja dann auch nicht...


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ohne Unsinn Leute,dieser Motor ist das beste as ich je unter dem Arsch hatte. Man kann der Verbrauch sehr sehr drücken,er ist super elastisch und wenn es drauf ankommt hat das Ding richtig qualm. Davon mal abgesehen,er klingt wie ein Sportwagen.Ohne last hört man den Motor gar nicht,aber wehe man tritt mal drauf,der knurrt regelrecht.... geil



Das klingt aber sehr traurig.
Nicht das der 1,4er ein schlechter Motor wäre aber das bisschen Sound ist eher Auspuffsound. Und ob die 160 PS unbedingt "richtig Qualm" sind ist auch eher diskutabel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Kommt wohl immer darauf an, was man unter "richtig Qualm" versteht und womit man es verlgeicht.


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und ob die 160 PS unbedingt "richtig Qualm" sind ist auch eher diskutabel.


also ich habe 140ps gelesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Und ich rätsel noch, was man unter "richtig Qualm" versteht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> also ich habe 140ps gelesen



Was das ganze nochmals deutlich relativiert, dann fehlt nämlich der Kompressor.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit einem Audi A3 (1996-2000) ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrungen mit einem Audi A3 (1996-2000) ?



Ich hatte den A3 mit dem kleinen Facelft (MJ 2000) als 1,8T.
Und den 2002er mit dem großen Facelift als 1,9 TDi.

Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das klingt aber sehr traurig.
> Nicht das der 1,4er ein schlechter Motor wäre aber das bisschen Sound ist eher Auspuffsound. Und ob die 160 PS unbedingt "richtig Qualm" sind ist auch eher diskutabel.



Ham bei uns mal ne Vergleichsfahrt gemacht: Golf 6 TSI (160 PS) gegen Golf V GTI (200 PS). Beide kein DSG

Der GTI konnte wirklich erst ab 180 km/h wirklich nennenswerten Vorsprung ausbauen.

Wobei Soundpreis klar an den GTI, zwar auch recht leise aber für VW Verhältnisse laut genug


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ham bei uns mal ne Vergleichsfahrt gemacht: Golf 6 TSI (160 PS) gegen Golf V GTI (200 PS). Beide kein DSG
> 
> Der GTI konnte wirklich erst ab 180 km/h wirklich nennenswerten Vorsprung ausbauen.



Merkwürdig, der 1,4er benötigt über 40 Sekunden auf 100, der GTi unter 30 (die Werte beziehen sich auf den Scirocco, sind aber Vergleichbar).
Noch mal ein paar Einzelwerte:

auf 100 nimmt er ihm je nach Karosserie um die 1,2 Sekunden ab
auf 140 nimmt er ihm je nach Karosserie um die 2,5 Sekunden ab
auf 180 nimmt er ihm je nach Karosserie um die 7 Sekunden ab
auf 200 nimmt er ihm je nach Karosserie über 13 Sekunden ab

Wenn man sich beide Werte anschaut, sieht man das er nicht bei 180 einbricht sondern bei 140 ist die Luft raus.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das klingt aber sehr traurig.
> Nicht das der 1,4er ein schlechter Motor wäre aber das bisschen Sound ist eher Auspuffsound. Und ob die 160 PS unbedingt "richtig Qualm" sind ist auch eher diskutabel.



>>> (Golf V 1,4 TSI mit 140 Ps) 

hm, das ist einfach nur irgendein motor, nicht besser oder schlechter als die gesamte durchschnittliche masse. zudem sind 140ps nicht wirklich viel um den fetten bock voranzutreiben. mann muss das halt immer in relation zur anzutreibenden masse sehen.
ich kann diesen ganzen _downsizing _maschinchen nix abgewinnen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich rätsel noch, was man unter "richtig Qualm" versteht.



imho ~250 pferdchen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> >>> (Golf V 1,4 TSI mit 140 Ps)




Das haben wir schon festgestellt (siehe Beiträge weiter oben).



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hm, das ist einfach nur irgendein motor, nicht besser oder schlechter als die gesamte durchschnittliche masse. zudem sind 140ps nicht wirklich viel um den fetten bock voranzutreiben. mann muss das halt immer in relation zur anzutreibenden masse sehen.



Irgendein Motor ist es nicht, denn er gehört zu den Besten seiner Klasse. Ist halt ne relativ langweilige Klasse.
Und bei 140 PS reden wir von einem Leistungsgewicht (je nach Anzahl der beförderten Personen) von um die 10kg/ PS. Sportlich wird es eher im einstelligen Bereich.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich kann diesen ganzen _downsizing _maschinchen nix abgewinnen.



Das ist schade. Denn diese Motorengeneration vereint Eigenschaften die in der Vergangenheit unvereinbar schienen. Insofern bin ich ein echter Fan von TSi/ TFSi/ ect.. Motoren geworden.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> imho ~250 pferdchen.



Ich würde es nicht an einer absoluten Zahl fest machen. Entscheidend ist das Leistungsgewicht und eben nicht nur die Leistung oder das Gewicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht an einer absoluten Zahl fest machen. Entscheidend ist das Leistungsgewicht und eben nicht nur die Leistung oder das Gewicht.



Dem muss ich recht geben, das errinert mich an meinen ehemaligen Golf 1 GTI 
knapp 120Ps bei 670kg, gruppe N Leichtbau, der war absolut tauglich für Bergrennen ( und auf dafür aufgebaut )  und hat sich auch mit 170PS Wagen messen können ohne probleme. Da konntest selbst im dritten gang noch die reifen leiern lassen wenn man es drauf angelegt hat. Vmax war zwar nur knapp 190 aber in Kurven war er wie nen Gokart. Ich könnt mir heut noch in arsch beisen das ich den geschrottet hab. 
Wenn ich mir da heut diese 1.4tonnen Monster anschau mit 140Ps ist das nen Witz dagegen, ich glaub das ist auch einer der gründe warum ich ne abneigung gegen neuwagen hab, so nen Auto aus den 80er jahren konntest noch richtig auf leichtgewicht trimmen, seh ich ja am E30 den bekommst auch unter ne tonne gewicht, gepaart mit 200PS und nem kurzen diff geht das ding gut nach vorne. Topspeed ist in meiner gegend eh irrelevant, hier sind kurven und serpentinen angesagt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir da heut diese 1.4tonnen Monster anschau mit 140Ps ist das nen Witz dagegen, ich glaub das ist auch einer der gründe warum ich ne abneigung gegen neuwagen hab, so nen Auto aus den 80er jahren konntest noch richtig auf leichtgewicht trimmen, seh ich ja am E30 den bekommst auch unter ne tonne gewicht, gepaart mit 200PS und nem kurzen diff geht das ding gut nach vorne. Topspeed ist in meiner gegend eh irrelevant, hier sind kurven und serpentinen angesagt.



Ich sehe es nicht ganz so radikal.
Meinetwegen darf ein Auto auch 2 Tonnen wiegen wenn es 500 PS hat. Dann hat man auch ein Leistungsgewicht von 4 kg/ PS und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Führt natürlich Gewichtsbedingt zu einem massiven Verschleiss das muss man sich auch leisten können.
Aber auf Alltagsautos bezogen denke ich mal da sind so um die 7 kg/ Pferd schon OK.
Das entspricht ungefähr dem Leistungsgewicht eines Golf GTi. Damit fährt es sich halbwegs flott ohne das man auf den Nutzwert oder Komfort verzichten muss.

Man kann die Spirale des Leichtbaus auch ins Absurde treiben. Z.B. bei der Elise. Diese hat netto ein Spitzenleistungsgeicht. Aber vollgetankt mit 2 Personen an Board sieht es schon weniger prickelnd aus. Und da für die VMax das Gewicht bedeutungslos ist, ist auch die VMax nicht gerade sportwagenlike. Sprich auf der BAB wird man von Vertretter TDIs immer wieder ausbeschleunigt.

Insofern plädiere ich für einen Mittelweg, also sollte das Fahrzeug nicht zu "fett" sein aber auch nicht untermotorisiert. Sozusagen irgendwas zwischen Golf GTi und BMW 335i. Wobei der BMW als Cabrio auch schon wieder zu schwer geworden ist, das wiegt nämlich knapp 1.900 kg !!


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

Nunja ich finde 2 tonnen autos fahren sich eben komplett anders als nen leichtgewicht, selbst wenn sie genügend Dampf haben, sind sind träge, grad was kurvenangeht kann man nen leichtgewicht viel sportlicher fahren als nen 2tonnen dampfer. Aber gut ich mag da evt andere ansichten haben weil ich mit Motorsport groß geworden bin und da meine leidenschaft liegt. 
Und was ist schon Sportlich, was nüzt dir ne Vmax von 280 wenn du nur auf der Bahn damit fahren kannst, ich finds viel sportlicher in kurvigen Landschaften zu fahren als stur gradeaus auf der Bahn.  Sportlichen fahren kommt von Rennsport, und da ist die Vmax auch nicht alles, 
Cabrios sind eh alles andere als sportlich da die immer mehr wiegen, ansonst wär die Karosse viel zu weich und würd sich in jeder kurve verwinden, ne ausnahme ist hier z.b der MX5 
Jetz nur mal als bsp der erfolgreichste Tourenwagen der welt ( E30 M3 ) bringt auch "nur" 240Vmax und das ist nen reinrassiger Sportwagen, irgendwie gehen die ideale von damals verloren find ich, und das ist schade sportliches fahren kommt nicht von gradeausfahren, sondern von kurvenfahren. Wie schon gesagt hier in der gegend wo ich wohne ( übrigends AudiTeam Joest kommt ausm nachbar dorf ) bringt dir nen 2tonnen dampfer mit 500Ps weniger fahrspass als nen 980kg leichtgewicht mit 200ps. Die Elise ist für mich z.b nen reinrassiger sportler denn damit bekommste das grinsen nicht mehr aus gesicht wenn du mal mit so nem wagen hier in der gegend gefahren bist ( bin selbst noch nicht elise gefahren nur als beifahrer hat ich das vergnügen ) 
Das man mal ein geschmack dafür bekommt was ich meine, hier mal nen Video von der beliebten Bergrennstrecke die direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt, was bringt dir hier nen 2tonnen schiff mit 500PS ? Richtig garnix, und vmax ist hier auch nicht relevant. Als Kind war ich früher immer bei den rennen dabei nur da war es noch kein Bergslamon die wurden leider verboten weil paar tödliche unfälle gab. 
YouTube - 02.09.2007 - 12 DMV/ADAC Bergslalom Zotzenbach
Oder hier aus vergangenen Tagen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NLzuEQT_ow


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Nunja ich finde 2 tonnen autos fahren sich eben komplett anders als nen leichtgewicht, selbst wenn sie genügend Dampf haben, sind sind träge, grad was kurvenangeht kann man nen leichtgewicht viel sportlicher fahren als nen 2tonnen dampfer.



Ein weitverbreitetes Vorurteil aber faktisch falsch.
Ich kann mich noch an die Diskussion über den SL55AMG erinnern das er vollkommen unsportlich etc. sein MUSS da er so schwer ist und dann brennt er eine Spitzenzeit in die NS.
Wie gesagt ist nur eine Frage des Verschleisses.



dfence schrieb:


> Aber gut ich mag da evt andere ansichten haben weil ich mit Motorsport groß geworden bin und da meine leidenschaft liegt.
> Und was ist schon Sportlich, was nüzt dir ne Vmax von 280 wenn du nur auf der Bahn damit fahren kannst, ich finds viel sportlicher in kurvigen Landschaften zu fahren als stur gradeaus auf der Bahn.



Kein Strassenzugelassenes Fahrzeug hat Probleme mit den ach so engen Kurven im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum wenn man sich nur halbwegs an die StVO hält, insofern ist das mehr Theoretisieren als faktische Situationsanalyse.


Und was noch erschwerend hinzukommt, ist dass bei besonders leichten Fahrzeugen ein Teil der Gewichtsersparniss auf Kosten der Sicherheitsausstattung generiert wird. Was im Alltag auch eher Kontraproduktiv ist. Und dann wie bereits erwähnt das Problem bei Fahrzeugen die sich primär über das Gewicht definieren, dass die ganze schöne Theorie spätestens dann adabsurdum geführt wird wenn man nicht mehr alleine unterwegs ist.
Bei einer Elise bedeutet ein weiterer Mitfahrer über 10% mehr Fahrzeuggewicht, bei einem SL sind es gerade mal um die 5%.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Mai 2010)

kommst du aus Thüringen oder gibts noch nen anderes AK-Motorsport hier in Dt.

Aber die Strecke sieht sehr spaßig aus 

Wenn man sich 100%ig an die StVO hält braucht man nichtmal nen Karren mit 45PS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Nunja ich finde 2 tonnen autos fahren sich eben komplett anders als nen leichtgewicht, selbst wenn sie genügend Dampf haben, sind sind träge, grad was kurvenangeht kann man nen leichtgewicht viel sportlicher fahren als nen 2tonnen dampfer.



jain... 


> dass der X6M die Nordschleife des Nürburgringes nur unwesentlich langsamer umrundet als ein M3



hier der ganze artikel:
BMW X6M: Bulliger Verkaufsschlager - Auto | STERN.DE


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

@ITpassion-de nuja ich denk das ist eben alles ansichtssache. 

@ceres nein nicht thüringen, wie gesagt im nachbar ort hat Audi Team Joest seinen Firmensitz und die kommen bekanntlich ausm Hessischen Odenwald *g* aber gut möglich das AK damals aus Thüringen in den Odenwald gekommen ist, damals war das eine verdammt bekannte veranstalltung 
Timo Glock, Walther Röhrl und co sind hier auch schon mitgefahren.
Hier mal ne kleiner bilderserie damit man sich vorstellen kann was für Boliden dort gefahren sind 
Motorsport Michels Foto Gallery - Bergrennen Zotzenbach 1978 - 1989 Teil 01 
Das warn noch zeiten...


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de nuja ich denk das ist eben alles ansichtssache.



Messbare Fakten sind halt immer schwer mit Meinungen gleich zu setzen.

Beispiele für extrem gute Fahrleistungen bei relativ hohem Gewicht sind sowohl der Nissan GT-R der über 1.800 kg wiegt und zu einem der schnellsten Rundstreckenfahrzeugen gehört, selbstverständlich bei absurd hohem Verschleiß.
Oder auch der neue König der NS, der Ferrari 599 GTO ist mit 1500 kg kein echtes Leichtgewicht aber fährt die Runde unter 7 Minuten. Was 16 Sekunden besser als die Nr. 2 der Gumpert Apollo ist. Welcher übrigens auch leichter ist  .

Wie gesagt, dass Gewicht rächt sich nur bei den Kosten, nicht bei der Fahrleistung.

Aber bezogen auf Straßenfahrzeuge sehe ich es halt so, dass das Gewicht und die Leistung nur zusammenpaßen muss. Sprich wer 1.500 kg Blech mit sich rumschleppen möchte sollte eben auch 220 bis 250 PS an Board haben, damit es dynamisch voran geht.

Zum Vergleich mein neues Baby wiegt brutto (mit Fahrer, Gepäck, 90% vollem Tank) 1.380 kg bei 211 PS, was einem Leistungsgewicht von etwa 6,5 kg entspricht. Damit lässt es sich dann schon ganz gut fahren. Und auch die berüchtigte Landstraße hat bei mir keinen Schrecken. Auf der BAB kann man dennoch entspannte 242 km/h fahren. Und an der Tankstelle hat man bei sportlicher Fahrweise nur einen einstelligen pro 100 km Verbrauch.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

Naja Subjektives Fahrgefühl ist das worauf es mir ankommt und nicht messbare fakten, klar diese Supersportler sind alle schnell keine frage, ich hab auch die GT-R Story DVD und div andere Dokus über Supersportler, die fakten sind mir also sehr wohl bewust, Aber mir gings hier nicht um supersportler, sondern um Sportliche Autos die sich jederman leisten kann ( ok nen GT-R ist nun auch nicht soooo teuer ) Aber ganz ehrlich nen GT-R kommt auch nur auf diese fahrleistung weil er vollgestopft mit Elektronik ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich nen GT-R kommt auch nur auf diese fahrleistung weil er vollgestopft mit Elektronik ist.



Das ist ja alles andere als ein Nachteil.
Wobei ich eher der Meinung bin das er so schnell ist, weil der Verschleiß vollkommen egal ist. Sprich er muss alle 6 Monate zur Inspektion, das Getreibeöl muss häufiger als das Öl in der Friteuse gewechselt werden. Und ein Satz Reifen und Bremsen ist dreimal so teuer wie bei einem Porsche Turbo. Aber egal, er ist schwer und schnell.

Und wie gesagt, als Alltagsportler sehe ich eher Autos wie einen GTi oder vergleichbare Fahrzeuge, da gehts flink ums Eck, man hat ein vollwertiges Auto und die Fixkosten sind so niedrig das sich das jeder Student leisten kann. Dazu eine Sicherheit auf 5 Sterne EuroNCAP Niveau. Sowas nenne ich ein gelungenes Package.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Das Leistungsgewicht ist wichtig, wenns um Beschleunigung geht, aber nicht, wenns um Endgeschwindigkeit geht.


----------



## Dashquide (22. Mai 2010)

hat sich schon einer son teil eingebaut

Type R Strobos

WilTec - Blitzer | Stroboskop | Type-R Multifunction Strobo-Light, 12VDC 24405


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

Ne um gottes willen, damit kannst vorm Mcdrive dann richtig angeben oder wie ? Fehlt dann nur noch die biertheke hinten drauf und die monsterspoiler. 
Ne lass ma gut sein  

So Kirmesbeleuchtungen haben in der regel keine stvo zulassung

@ITpassion-de ne also ich kann solchen Elektrikmist nicht gutheisen, aber die diskussion gabs hier ja schonmal, ich will puristisch autofahren ohne das mir irgend nen Computer eingreift und das Fahrverhalten beinfluss. Natürlich muss man dazu auch sein Auto beherschen ! Wer das nicht kann sollte erst garnicht sportlich sein Auto bewegen.
Und naja sicherheit in allen ehren aber auch mit nem 5stern Auto sinkt die warscheinlichkeit bei nem frontall aufprall mit 130 ziemlich Rapide scheis egal wie sicher die karre ist. Da lob ich mir nen leichtbau mit nem Käfig drinne und vollschalen sitze, das ist sicherer als so manch einer denkt. Mich hats auch mit dem GTI bei 90km/h aufs dach gelegt und die karre hats zerlegt, ich bin bisl verstört aus dem wrack gekrabelt und hatte keinen kratzer, dank vollschalen, Hosenträger Gurte und Käfig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Geile Seite, machen Werbung damit, dass es ideal fürs Auto ist, obwohl sie wissen, dass es illegal ist, diese Dinger im Auto zu gebrauchen.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja gerade der Reiz bei der Geschichte


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de ne also ich kann solchen Elektrikmist nicht gutheisen, aber die diskussion gabs hier ja schonmal, ich will puristisch autofahren ohne das mir irgend nen Computer eingreift und das Fahrverhalten beinfluss. Natürlich muss man dazu auch sein Auto beherschen ! Wer das nicht kann sollte erst garnicht sportlich sein Auto bewegen.
> Und naja sicherheit in allen ehren aber auch mit nem 5stern Auto sinkt die warscheinlichkeit bei nem frontall aufprall mit 130 ziemlich Rapide scheis egal wie sicher die karre ist. Da lob ich mir nen leichtbau mit nem Käfig drinne und vollschalen sitze, das ist sicherer als so manch einer denkt. Mich hats auch mit dem GTI bei 90km/h aufs dach gelegt und die karre hats zerlegt, ich bin bisl verstört aus dem wrack gekrabelt und hatte keinen kratzer, dank vollschalen, Hosenträger Gurte und Käfig.



Der Elektronik sei Dank ist der Verbauch extrem rückläufig, die Abgase der Fahrzeuge sind deutlich zurückgegangen, die Fahrbarkeit hat sich bei vielen Fahrzeugen verbessert und bei den Regelsystemen rettet sie täglich Leben.

Insofern ist es mehr als lächerlich sich darüber zu beschweren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Man stelle sich vor, man müsste so ein Auto wie die S-Klasse ohne Servolenkung bewegen.


----------



## padme (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de ne also ich kann solchen Elektrikmist nicht gutheisen, aber die diskussion gabs hier ja schonmal, ich will puristisch autofahren ohne das mir irgend nen Computer eingreift und das Fahrverhalten beinfluss. Natürlich muss man dazu auch sein Auto beherschen ! Wer das nicht kann sollte erst garnicht sportlich sein Auto bewegen.
> Und naja sicherheit in allen ehren aber auch mit nem 5stern Auto sinkt die warscheinlichkeit bei nem frontall aufprall mit 130 ziemlich Rapide scheis egal wie sicher die karre ist. Da lob ich mir nen leichtbau mit nem Käfig drinne und vollschalen sitze, das ist sicherer als so manch einer denkt. Mich hats auch mit dem GTI bei 90km/h aufs dach gelegt und die karre hats zerlegt, ich bin bisl verstört aus dem wrack gekrabelt und hatte keinen kratzer, dank vollschalen, Hosenträger Gurte und Käfig.



..also da schreibst du man muss sein auto beherschen, und da würde mich doch jetzt echt mal aus reiner neugier interessieren, wie man dann sein auto aufs dach legt...?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Physikalische Gesetzmäißgkeiten lassen sich auch nicht mit der besten Elektronik verändern.


----------



## padme (22. Mai 2010)

ja aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, gabs im gti ja keine elektronik, oder wie?


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Physikalische Gesetzmäißgkeiten lassen sich auch nicht mit der besten Elektronik verändern.



Aber der Bereich der Physik welcher ohne Unfall nutzbar ist lässt sich extrem weit nach hinten schieben.
Und wenn ich sehe wieviele "Bekloppte" auf unseren Straßen unterwegs sind, bin ich um jedes verbaute ABS und ESP dankbar.
Und ich störe mich auch nicht daran das sich der Schadstoffausstoss pro Fahrzeug im Vergleich zu den 70er Jahren um den Faktor hundert reduziert hat.


----------



## padme (22. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber der Bereich der Physik welcher ohne Unfall nutzbar ist lässt sich extrem weit nach hinten schieben.
> Und wenn ich sehe wieviele "Bekloppte" auf unseren Straßen unterwegs sind, bin ich um jedes verbaute ABS und ESP dankbar.
> Und ich störe mich auch nicht daran das sich der Schadstoffausstoss pro Fahrzeug im Vergleich zu den 70er Jahren um den Faktor hundert reduziert hat.


also du meinst, mit hilfe der elektronik kann man sich dem grenzbereich, in dem das auto zu beherschen ist, noch mehr annnähern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber der Bereich der Physik welcher ohne Unfall nutzbar ist lässt sich extrem weit nach hinten schieben.
> Und wenn ich sehe wieviele "Bekloppte" auf unseren Straßen unterwegs sind, bin ich um jedes verbaute ABS und ESP dankbar.


 
Das Problem ist aber, dass sich die Leute inzwischen darauf verlassen, dass die Elektronik das regelt, anstatt man vernünftig fahren zu lernen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und ich störe mich auch nicht daran das sich der Schadstoffausstoss pro Fahrzeug im Vergleich zu den 70er Jahren um den Faktor hundert reduziert hat.


 
Und wieviele Autos fahren heute und damals? 



padme schrieb:


> also du meinst, mit hilfe der elektronik kann man sich dem grenzbereich, in dem das auto zu beherschen ist, noch mehr annnähern?


 
Es gibt wirklich eine Menge Leute, die meinen, dass sie nicht mehr aus der Kurve fliegen, weil sie ja ESP haben und der Airbag schützt immer, also wird gedankenloser gefahren.
Aber wenn man mit 130km/h aus der Kurve fliegt und gegen einen Baum prallt, dann ists Essig mit ESP und Airbag.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass sich die Leute inzwischen darauf verlassen, dass die Elektronik das regelt, anstatt man vernünftig fahren zu lernen.



Das ist eben der Punkt: Es gibt aber auch massig sinnlose Extras. Beispiel die Berganfahrhilfe für PKW´s z.B. Polo. Wer am Berg net Anfahren kann solls sein lassen. 

Für LKW´s ist die Anfahrhilfe natürlich klasse...


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

Quantenslipstream hat kapiert was ich mein  

Und wie ich mein GTI aufs dach gelegt hab, nun wenn ich sage wenn man im öffentlichen verkehr ( das hätt ich dazu schreiben sollen ) sportlich fahren will dann sollte man sein Auto beherschen, dann ist das bisl was anderes 
Ich war 16 als ich mein GTI aufs dach gelegt hab auf ner nicht öffentlichen strecke die einer Asphaltrallystrecke ähnelt, der GTI war mein erstes gut motorisiertes Auto ( den Fiat 126 lass ich ausen vor ) mit dem GTI hab ich das sportliche fahren geübt und gelernt, nun ich bin aufm Land aufgewachsen, da ist es normal das man in jungen jahren Auto fährt auf Landwegen, was auch nicht wirklich illegal ist solang es privat wege sind. Der GTI war ein ausrangierter Gruppe N "rennwagen" den ich mir von meinem hart verdienten geld aus Ferienjobs geleistet hab, und durch bekannte bin ich billig an dieses Auto gekommen, optisch zwar total verranzt aber technisch noch ok. 
Tja und wie ich ihn aufs dach gelegt hab, nun 90km/h ab in die kurve, die ich zu eng genommen hab, bisl von dem weg abgekommen, vorne in ne senke gekommen, der rest ging so schnell das ich garnicht mehr reagieren konnt *g* tja dann war der Golf geschichte *lach*


----------



## padme (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Quantenslipstream hat kapiert was ich mein
> 
> Und wie ich mein GTI aufs dach gelegt hab, nun wenn ich sage wenn man im öffentlichen verkehr ( das hätt ich dazu schreiben sollen ) sportlich fahren will dann sollte man sein Auto beherschen, dann ist das bisl was anderes
> Ich war 16 als ich mein GTI aufs dach gelegt hab auf ner nicht öffentlichen strecke die einer Asphaltrallystrecke ähnelt, der GTI war mein erstes gut motorisiertes Auto ( den Fiat 126 lass ich ausen vor ) mit dem GTI hab ich das sportliche fahren geübt und gelernt, nun ich bin aufm Land aufgewachsen, da ist es normal das man in jungen jahren Auto fährt auf Landwegen, was auch nicht wirklich illegal ist solang es privat wege sind. Der GTI war ein ausrangierter Gruppe N "rennwagen" den ich mir von meinem hart verdienten geld aus Ferienjobs geleistet hab, und durch bekannte bin ich billig an dieses Auto gekommen, optisch zwar total verranzt aber technisch noch ok.
> Tja und wie ich ihn aufs dach gelegt hab, nun 90km/h ab in die kurve, die ich zu eng genommen hab, bisl von dem weg abgekommen, vorne in ne senke gekommen, der rest ging so schnell das ich garnicht mehr reagieren konnt *g* tja dann war der Golf geschichte *lach*



jo alles klar, öffentlicher verkehr, 
..und abgesperte, private wege auf denen man sich austoben kann, da kann ich das verstehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre fast mal in ein Holzgeländer gekracht.
An sich kein Problem, wenn der Pozileiposten nicht gegenüber liegen würde, aber die haben so eine schöne Kurve zum Querfahren.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte den A3 mit dem kleinen Facelft (MJ 2000) als 1,8T.
> Und den 2002er mit dem großen Facelift als 1,9 TDi.
> 
> Was willst du denn wissen?



Was hälst du von dem Wagen / Kannst du ihn empfehlen ? (Bezogen auf den älteren 2000er).


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Punkt: Es gibt aber auch massig sinnlose Extras. Beispiel die Berganfahrhilfe für PKW´s z.B. Polo. Wer am Berg net Anfahren kann solls sein lassen.


 
Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Jeder Vollposten kann doch mit Kuplung/Handbremse an einer Steigung anfahren, sowas lernt man in der Fahrschule.
Liegt wohl daran, dann man keine Handbremse mehr besitzt, sondern nur noch eine Fußfeststellbremse und mit der ist am Berg anfahren natürlich problematisch, weils elektronisch ist. Zwischen nichts und voll angezogen gibts da nichts mehr.
Mit "Gefühl" die Bremse loslassen und dann anrollen geht ja nicht mehr, daher einfach noch mehr Elektronik einbauen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2010)

Gibt es denn auch Handschalter die nur noch die "Fingerbremse" haben? 
Ich hab das bis jetzt nur in Automatikautos gehabt, da ist es dann ja auch egal da die immer anfahren wenn man von der Bremse geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Mein Audi hat keine Handbremse mehr im üblichen Sinn.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> also du meinst, mit hilfe der elektronik kann man sich dem grenzbereich, in dem das auto zu beherschen ist, noch mehr annnähern?


Nein es ist nur einfacher das Auto kurz vor dem/im Grenzbereich zu kontrollieren.
man kann auch ohne Elektronische Helferlein schnell im Grenzbereich unterwegs sein.
nur diese Elektronischen Helfer machen Grenzbereichsfahrten quasie Idiotensicher.
Erst wenn man es echt richtig übertreibt nützt einen ESP genau so wenig wie fahrerisches Können.
Außerdem kann man ohne ESP und Co ein wenig mehr Spaß haben, wenn man aber zu unerfahren ist kann aus dem vermeintlichen Spaß dann doch ganz schnell etwas eher unlustiges resultieren.

@Berganfahrhilfe

hattet ihr schonmal so nen Mist in eurer Karre?
Also ich muss echt sagen das ist echt geil, da muss man nicht an jeder roten Ampel die Handbremse anziehen damit das Autochen nicht wegrollt 
auch wenn die mechanische Berganfahrhilfe von Subaru nicht immer so funzt wie man es gerne haben möchte


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> hattet ihr schonmal so nen Mist in eurer Karre?
> Also ich muss echt sagen das ist echt geil, da muss man nicht an jeder roten Ampel die Handbremse anziehen damit das Autochen nicht wegrollt
> auch wenn die mechanische Berganfahrhilfe von Subaru nicht immer so funzt wie man es gerne haben möchte


 
Jo, ich hab den Blödsinn und ich brauche es nicht. Ich kann noch normal am Berg anfahren. Aber es geht nicht mehr, weil man ja nun eine elektronische Feststellbremse hat.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2010)

"Normal" am Berg brauch ich weder Anfahrhilfe noch Handbremse. 
Wenn es etwas steiler wird und/oder der Hintermann sehr nah auffährt bekommt die Handbremse dann mal gelegentlich einen Einsatz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Mit dem linken Fuß Kupplung/Bremse bedienen, dann gehts auch ohne Handbremse.


----------



## k-b (22. Mai 2010)

Oder einfach Diesel fahrn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

Nö, so tief will dann doch niemand sinken.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit dem linken Fuß Kupplung/Bremse bedienen, dann gehts auch ohne Handbremse.



Hmm... Mitm linken benutzt man eig. nur Kuppluing und mitm rechten tätschelt man auf Bremse und Gas. ^^

Berganfahrhilfe ist einfach nur totaler Schwachsinn. Bei großer Steigung + bösen Hintermann gibts de Handbremse, sonst tuts auch die Klupplung für den Bruchteil der Sekunde ohne Gas.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Hmm... Mitm linken benutzt man eig. nur Kuppluing und mitm rechten tätschelt man auf Bremse und Gas. ^^


 
Richtiger Fahrer bremsen immer mit dem linken Fuß.


----------



## v3rtex (22. Mai 2010)

Gestern abgeholt


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2010)

*gähn*
Wird es kein schwarzer Golf dann wird es halt ein weißer Scirocco. Warum sind die Leute eigentlich immer so unkreativ beim Autokauf?

Rein Objektiv betrachtet natürlich nicht die schlechteste Wahl, nur halt einer von zigtausend.


----------



## v3rtex (22. Mai 2010)

Klar gibt es den Scirocco in weiß am Meißten, aber wie bei jedem Auto  muss es doch dem Besitzer gefallen.
Meiner Meinung nach sieht der Scirocco in weiß einfach am beßten aus, in Schwarz (als Beispiel) geht der Kontrast des Modells bzw. der Front einfach verloren.

Vipergrün war auch noch in meiner Auswahl, ich empfand es am Ende jedoch zu extrem.
Ausserdem kann man sich bei der ausstattung auch noch austoben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass sich die Leute inzwischen darauf verlassen, dass die Elektronik das regelt, anstatt man vernünftig fahren zu lernen.



Vielleicht ist es so bei ein paar Fahranfängern aber der Normalautofahrer denkt über sowas überhaupt nicht nach und kommt einfach unfallfrei zuhause an.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieviele Autos fahren heute und damals?



Was ist das für eine abgedrehte Logik. Es würden auch ohne elektronische Motorsteuerungs- und Abgasregelsysteme genauso viele Autos heute fahren, da kann man nur froh sein das die Fahrzeuge heute so sauber sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich eine Menge Leute, die meinen, dass sie nicht mehr aus der Kurve fliegen, weil sie ja ESP haben und der Airbag schützt immer, also wird gedankenloser gefahren.
> Aber wenn man mit 130km/h aus der Kurve fliegt und gegen einen Baum prallt, dann ists Essig mit ESP und Airbag.



Wie gesagt, der Löwenanteil kapiert überhaupt nicht wie ESP funktioniert und weiß auch nicht wofür es gut ist. Und so soll es auch sein.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Punkt: Es gibt aber auch massig sinnlose Extras. Beispiel die Berganfahrhilfe für PKW´s z.B. Polo. Wer am Berg net Anfahren kann solls sein lassen.



Toll, ich finde den Berganfahrassistent klasse. Natürlich kann ich auch so am Berg anfahren, hat die 12 Jahre vorher auch super geklappt.
Ich kann auch selbst das Licht oder den Scheibenwischer einschalten, finde es aber trotzdem klasse, dass es automatisch funktioniert.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Was hälst du von dem Wagen / Kannst du ihn empfehlen ? (Bezogen auf den älteren 2000er).



Ich würde den 1,8T mit 150 oder 180 PS nehmen, wobei bei der stärken Version zu bedenken ist, dass er SuperPlus benötigt.



CeresPK schrieb:


> Nein es ist nur einfacher das Auto kurz vor dem/im Grenzbereich zu kontrollieren.
> man kann auch ohne Elektronische Helferlein schnell im Grenzbereich unterwegs sein.
> nur diese Elektronischen Helfer machen Grenzbereichsfahrten quasie Idiotensicher.
> Erst wenn man es echt richtig übertreibt nützt einen ESP genau so wenig wie fahrerisches Können.
> Außerdem kann man ohne ESP und Co ein wenig mehr Spaß haben, wenn man aber zu unerfahren ist kann aus dem vermeintlichen Spaß dann doch ganz schnell etwas eher unlustiges resultieren.



Ich würde ESP & Co. nicht an der geplanten kontrollierten Situation fest machen, sondern eher am Unterwarteten. Und dafür ist es ein Spitzensystem was aber Tausende von Leben gerettet hat.
Ich bin selbst auch die ersten Jahre ohne ABS und andere Systeme gefahren und das unfallfrei. Aber das bedeutet gar nichts. Es hätte auch anders laufen können. ESP ist ja keien Garantie für irgendetwas, sondern es verschiebt die Wahrscheinlichkeiten.



CeresPK schrieb:


> @Berganfahrhilfe
> 
> hattet ihr schonmal so nen Mist in eurer Karre?
> Also ich muss echt sagen das ist echt geil, da muss man nicht an jeder roten Ampel die Handbremse anziehen damit das Autochen nicht wegrollt
> auch wenn die mechanische Berganfahrhilfe von Subaru nicht immer so funzt wie man es gerne haben möchte



Hate es zuerst gratis beim Skoda, war aber so begeistert von diesem kleinen Stück Programmcode, dass ich es für den VW und jetzt für den Audi mitbestellt habe. Schadet nichts sieht aber optisch gut aus, dass man ohne extra Aufwand ohne auch nur einen Millimeter zurückzurollen oder die Kupplung oder Handbremse zu bemühen aus dem Stand an der Steigung losfährt. Ist zwar eins von vielen Systemen die keine zwingende Funktion darstellen (einen Sitz kann ich ja auch ohne elektrische Helferlein einstellen, mit ist aber schöner  ), aber es frisst ja sozusagen kein Brot.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Rein Objektiv betrachtet natürlich nicht die schlechteste Wahl, nur halt einer von zigtausend.



Das ist doch jedes Serienauto. Nach der Logik darf man nur irgendwelche Kitcars oder Exoten kaufen. Alle Hersteller die mehr als 100.000 Autos im Jahr bauen sieht man ständig.

Wobei es mich beim Scirocco mittlerweile auch ein wenig ärgert das man ihn mittlerweile tagtäglich sieht, das war vor einem Jahr noch schöner.



v3rtex schrieb:


> Gestern abgeholt



Gratulation  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Mai 2010)

Naja ist halt alles von subjektiver Einschätzung abhängig... Wobei Ich net weiß, welche Extras Ich bei einem neuen Autounbedingt haben wöllte. Aber ein richtig werksneues Auto wirds nie bei mir, da der Wertverlust in den ersten Jahren so enorm ist, da kann man das Geld auch verbrennen. 

@ IT-P: Ob du immer unfallfrei nach Hause kommst, ist fraglich. Immerhin kann man sein Leben lang wegen den Gefahren kein Alkohohl trinken und am nächsten Morgen schießt einer auf der Autobahn als Geisterfahrer mit 2,4 Promille dich ins Kiesbett und du machst dich auf gen Himmel. 
Das geht leider schneller als man denkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine abgedrehte Logik.


 
Es geht darum, dass es zwar schön ist, dass die Autos heute weniger verbrauchen und sauberer sind, aber die Masse macht es nun mal auch und vom Abrieb der Reifen scheint niemand zu reden.
Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Tonnen das im Jahr sind, die so auf der Straße liegen bleiben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @ IT-P: Ob du immer unfallfrei nach Hause kommst, ist fraglich. Immerhin kann man sein Leben lang wegen den Gefahren kein Alkohohl trinken und am nächsten Morgen schießt einer auf der Autobahn als Geisterfahrer mit 2,4 Promille dich ins Kiesbett und du machst dich auf gen Himmel.
> Das geht leider schneller als man denkt.



Das ESP nicht auch noch für gutes Wetter und nüchterne Verkehrsteilnehmer sorgen kann dürfte jedem klar sein.
Aber das Eine hat mit dem Anderen ja nichts zu tun. Die Faktoren welche es beeinflussen kann beeinflusst es positiv, welche die nichts mit den Regelsystemen zu tun haben wie höhere Gewalt bleiben unverändert vorhanden.

Wenn es morgen eine Impfung gegen Krebs gäbe würde man wahrscheinlich auch nicht dagegen arrgumentieren mit dem Arrugment, dass man immernoch vom Bus überfahren werden kann  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass es zwar schön ist, dass die Autos heute weniger verbrauchen und sauberer sind, aber die Masse macht es nun mal auch und vom Abrieb der Reifen scheint niemand zu reden.
> Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Tonnen das im Jahr sind, die so auf der Straße liegen bleiben.



Was hat denn das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?
Sei doch froh das die Gebäude nicht mehr vom sauren Regen weggeätzt werden. Das Autos nach wie vor Reifen und Bremsen haben hat damit nicht wirklich viel zu tun.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Mai 2010)

Mehr Reifenabrieb für griffigere Straßen


----------



## orca113 (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das klingt aber sehr traurig.
> Nicht das der 1,4er ein schlechter Motor wäre aber das bisschen Sound ist eher Auspuffsound. Und ob die 160 PS unbedingt "richtig Qualm" sind ist auch eher diskutabel.



Ne glaub mal das ist kein Auspuff,ich habe habe shon einiges an Kisten gefahren und auch schon einiges an Schrauberei gemacht um zu wissen das das Maschinen Sound ist.

Wenn ich sage meine ich richtig Qualm. Also mal den 6 Zylinder 3er BMW (es ist ein E46 oder noch neuer aber keines falls älter) weiß nicht was hat der kleinste 6 Zylinder von denen?170PS? egal jedenfalls futtert mein 1400er TSI den locker zum Frühstück.Durfte den 3er letztens fahren und ich fand ihn langweilig. Daher meine ich richtig qualm. Mein Golf ist gegen den richtig spritzig,auch jenseits der 180Km/h noch endgeschwindigkeitsmässig ok Laut Tacho tuen sie sich nix aber laut Papieren schon. Wenn ich dann denke das mein kleines 4 Zylinderchen mit dem "fetten" Motor mithält ist das für mich Qualm. Außerdem ist jeder Skeptiker den ich bei mir in der Karre mitnehme nachher überzeugt. Also für mich ist der Motor eindeutig stark genug und überzeugt mich in jeder hinsicht.

Weiß nicht irgendwer meinte eben hier bei meinem 140PSler fehle der Kompressor? Das ist nicht wahr.Ab 140Ps TSI haben die Motoren Turbo und Kompressor - Aufladung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ne glaub mal das ist kein Auspuff,ich habe habe shon einiges an Kisten gefahren und auch schon einiges an Schrauberei gemacht um zu wissen das das Maschinen Sound ist.



Ich bin bisher nur die 160 PS Version im VIer Golf und im Scirocco gefahren. Akkustisch hat mich/ uns das nicht im geringsten beeidruckt.



orca26 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage meine ich richtig Qualm. Also mal den 6 Zylinder 3er BMW (es ist ein E46 oder noch neuer aber keines falls älter) weiß nicht was hat der kleinste 6 Zylinder von denen?170PS? egal jedenfalls futtert mein 1400er TSI den locker zum Frühstück.



Gefühlt womöglich, Fakten sprechen eine andere Sprache.



orca26 schrieb:


> Durfte den 3er letztens fahren und ich fand ihn langweilig. Daher meine ich richtig qualm.



Objektiv ist es genau umgekehrt. Ist halt ein "Problem" der sehr krassen Drehmomentkurve des TSi. Die sauber und gleichmässig sich aufbauende Leistung des Reihensechsers ist objektiv höher, die Fahrleistungen sind besser aber eben subjektiv vollkommen unspektakulär.



orca26 schrieb:


> Mein Golf ist gegen den richtig spritzig,auch jenseits der 180Km/h noch endgeschwindigkeitsmässig ok Laut Tacho tuen sie sich nix aber laut Papieren schon. Wenn ich dann denke das mein kleines 4 Zylinderchen mit dem "fetten" Motor mithält ist das für mich Qualm. Außerdem ist jeder Skeptiker den ich bei mir in der Karre mitnehme nachher überzeugt. Also für mich ist der Motor eindeutig stark genug und überzeugt mich in jeder hinsicht.



Wie gesagt, ich kenne den 160 PSler und der zieht ab 140 keine Wurst mehr vom Brot. Wir können ja gerne mal ne Vergleichsfahrt machen, den 1,4 TSi gegen den 2.0 TSi, da ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und selbst der 2 Liter ist nur eine normale Motorisierung.



orca26 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht irgendwer meinte eben hier bei meinem 140PSler fehle der Kompressor? Das ist nicht wahr.Ab 140Ps TSI haben die Motoren Turbo und Kompressor - Aufladung.



Sorry, dass war mein Fehler. Ich hatte den Motor nicht mehr auf dem Radar. Ich konnte ihn nur im Touran und im alten Ver Golf finden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was hat denn das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?
> Sei doch froh das die Gebäude nicht mehr vom sauren Regen weggeätzt werden. Das Autos nach wie vor Reifen und Bremsen haben hat damit nicht wirklich viel zu tun.


 
Wieso denkst du, gibt es keinen Sauren Regen mehr, weil du davon nichts mehr in den Zeitungen liest?
Deswegen ist das aber immer noch ein Thema, keine Sorge. 

In Deutschland fahren 40 Millionen Autos rum, jetzt erzähl mir mal, dass das nicht für eine Steigerung der Abgase sorgt, ganz gleich ob die Autos sauberer sind oder nicht.
Und wie viele LKWs fahren noch rum, die ordentlich Ruß raushauen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Deutschland fahren 40 Millionen Autos rum, jetzt erzähl mir mal, dass das nicht für eine Steigerung der Abgase sorgt, ganz gleich ob die Autos sauberer sind oder nicht.
> Und wie viele LKWs fahren noch rum, die ordentlich Ruß raushauen.



Das steht doch nciht zur Debatte. Es wären ebenso über 40 Millionen PKW wenn sie alle eine Vergaser und keinen Kat hätten.
Insofern fällt es mir schwer zu verstehen worauf du hinaus willst ?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Ich will darauf hinaus, dass es zu begrüßen ist, dass die Autos sauberer und sparsamer werden. Gleichzeitig werden es aber immer mehr und sie werden immer schwerer. Dadurch werden immer leistungsstärkere Motoren eingesetzt.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will darauf hinaus, dass es zu begrüßen ist, dass die Autos sauberer und sparsamer werden. Gleichzeitig werden es aber immer mehr und sie werden immer schwerer. Dadurch werden immer leistungsstärkere Motoren eingesetzt.
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg.



Wie gesagt es werden so oder so mehr. Insofern ist das Arrgument relativ "luftarm".
Aber das mit dem Gewicht ist klar überbewertet. Die AMS hat es am Beispiel einer C-klasse getestet, wie stark der Verbauch steigt wenn man sie mit 500 kg zusätzlich belädt und das Ergebniss war 0,1 Liter Mehrverbrauch pro 100 kg zusätzliches Gewicht.
Insofern ist es ein Thema aber eben massiv überbewertet.
Und in der aktuellen AMS haben sie den Touareg V6 TDi getestet, er geht in 7,7 Sekunden auf 100 und in 30 Sekunden auf 180 mit 2,3 Tonnen Leergewicht und das mit einem Testverbrauch von 9,3 Litern/ 100 km. In der gleichen Ausgabe wurde ein neuer BMW 523i getestet mit 3 Litern ECE Mehrverbrauch bei etwa 500 kg Mindergewicht und identischen Beschleunigungswerten auf 180 km/h.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Mai 2010)

Das Problem ist ja, dass sich viele in ihrer Potenz beschnitten fühlen, wenn sie sich ein kleines Auto kaufen würden.

Wie viele Leute brauchen wirklich einen Kombi, um damit alleine im leeren Auto spazieren zu fahren?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, dass sich viele in ihrer Potenz beschnitten fühlen, wenn sie sich ein kleines Auto kaufen würden.



Ein bisschen mehr Respekt gegenüber den Interessen Dritter wäre vielleicht nicht unangebracht.



Fadi schrieb:


> Wie viele Leute brauchen wirklich einen Kombi, um damit alleine im leeren Auto spazieren zu fahren?



Die "Kombi-Seuche" oder noch schlimmer die "Mini-(Micro)-Van-Seuche" sobald ein Plach in der Pipeline steckt verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich.

Aber wie gesagt, man muss auch gönne könne.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Respekt gegenüber den Interessen Dritter wäre vielleicht nicht unangebracht.


Nö.
Als ich mir meinen Yaris gekauft habe, mußte ich mir auch einige blöde Sprüche anhören, aber ich brauch halt nicht "mehr" Auto.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es werden so oder so mehr. Insofern ist das Arrgument relativ "luftarm".


 
Was für ein Argument? Es ist nur eine Feststellung, dass die Menge an Autos steigt und weiter steigen wird.



Fadi schrieb:


> Nö.
> Als ich mir meinen Yaris gekauft habe, mußte ich mir auch einige blöde Sprüche anhören, aber ich brauch halt nicht "mehr" Auto.


 
Der Yaris ist doch auch ein gutes Auto.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nö.
> Als ich mir meinen Yaris gekauft habe, mußte ich mir auch einige blöde Sprüche anhören, aber ich brauch halt nicht "mehr" Auto.



Das ist ja auch OK.
Wenn ich mich nicht für Autos interessieren würde, würde ich vielleicht auch so ein "Nutzfahrzeug" kaufen. Aber da Autos mein Leben sind, respektiere ich deine Entscheidung aber nicht dein Auto  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was für ein Argument? Es ist nur eine Feststellung, dass die Menge an Autos steigt und weiter steigen wird.



Schon aber wo ist da der Zusammenhang zur "bösen" Elektronik?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> .... respektiere ich deine Entscheidung aber nicht dein Auto  .


 
Kann mich da nur anschließen, aber jetzt auf dich bezogen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schon aber wo ist da der Zusammenhang zur "bösen" Elektronik?


 
Wieso "böse Elektronik"? 
Was interessiert mich Elektronik. Ich finde es nur arm, dass man den Handbremshebel entsorgt hat, das ist alles.
Ich denke, du verwechselst da was.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch OK.
> Wenn ich mich nicht für Autos interessieren würde, würde ich vielleicht auch so ein "Nutzfahrzeug" kaufen. Aber da Autos mein Leben sind, respektiere ich deine Entscheidung aber nicht dein Auto  .


Ich muß ja auch nichts kompensieren, also komme ich auch mit einem kleinen Auto zurecht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur anschließen, aber jetzt auf dich bezogen.



Das ist doch vollkoemmen OK. Denn wie abgedreht müsste man sine wenn man unterstellt das die eigenen Präferenzen die der Allgemeinheit sein MÜSSEN?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso "böse Elektronik"?
> Was interessiert mich Elektronik. Ich finde es nur arm, dass man den Handbremshebel entsorgt hat, das ist alles.
> Ich denke, du verwechselst da was.



OK, dein Beitrag kam wohl zwischen die Räder von der These von DFence, dass die Elektronik ja ach so böse sei.

Wobei ich den Kritikpunkt auch nicht verstehen kann, denn wer interessiert sich für Handbremshebel oder eben nicht vorhandenen Handbremshebel?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich muß ja auch nichts kompensieren, also komme ich auch mit einem kleinen Auto zurecht.



Ich kompensiere auch nichts. Aber man darf doch wohl ein Hobby haben?
Man kann auch Spaß mit einem Auto haben ohne Dritten was beweisen zu müssen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkoemmen OK. Denn wie abgedreht müsste man sine wenn man unterstellt das die eigenen Präferenzen die der Allgemeinheit sein MÜSSEN?


Die Präferenzen, die die der Allgemeinheit sein sollten, sollten auch deine sein.


----------



## Dashquide (23. Mai 2010)

was haltet ihr von einem golf 3 gti? bj.94.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Die Präferenzen, die die der Allgemeinheit sein sollten, sollten auch deine sein.



Bloß nicht. Ich hasse Lemminge  .



Dashquide schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einem golf 3 gti? bj.94.



Nichts  .


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Mai 2010)

Da funktioniert wenigstens die Elektronik. 



> Bloß nicht. Ich hasse Lemminge


Dann hast du meine Aussage nicht verstanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> OK, dein Beitrag kam wohl zwischen die Räder von der These von DFence, dass die Elektronik ja ach so böse sei.


 
Nö, Elektronik ist ja OK, sie dient einen gutem Zweck, was ich nur kritisiere ist, dass die Leute sich inzwischen mehr und mehr darauf verlassen.
Kann man immer gut sehen, wenn wieder einer in den See gefahren ist, weil sein Navi das sagte. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Kritikpunkt auch nicht verstehen kann, denn wer interessiert sich für Handbremshebel oder eben nicht vorhandenen Handbremshebel?


 
Reine Gewohnheit. 
Ich finde es gut, wenn ich per Handbremshebel die Kontrolle habe und die habe ich um Audi nicht mehr. Entweder klicke ich sie an, dann stellt sie die Räder fest oder eben nicht, dazwischen gibts nichts und das finde ich schade.
Daher bremse ich manchmal gerne mit der Handbremse, gerade wenn ich schneller um die Kurve will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann hast du meine Aussage nicht verstanden.



Offensichtlich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man immer gut sehen, wenn wieder einer in den See gefahren ist, weil sein Navi das sagte.


Oder wenn das Auto mitten im Acker auf dem Dach liegt und eine krächzende Stimme sagt: Bitte wenden sie das Fahrzeug. Route wird neu berechnet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, Elektronik ist ja OK, sie dient einen gutem Zweck, was ich nur kritisiere ist, dass die Leute sich inzwischen mehr und mehr darauf verlassen.
> Kann man immer gut sehen, wenn wieder einer in den See gefahren ist, weil sein Navi das sagte.



ich verlasse mich auch auf meine Radmuttern. Da sehe ich echt kein Problem.
Und die 5 Leute die im jahr ihr Auto versenken stehen eher im Missverhältniss zu den abermillionen Fahrten die täglich navigstützt durchgeführt werden.
Im übrigen sparen Navis unmengen an Sprit, nicht das die Umwelt was von hätte aber spritsparen ist doch sehr populär.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Reine Gewohnheit.
> Ich finde es gut, wenn ich per Handbremshebel die Kontrolle habe und die habe ich um Audi nicht mehr. Entweder klicke ich sie an, dann stellt sie die Räder fest oder eben nicht, dazwischen gibts nichts und das finde ich schade.
> Daher bremse ich manchmal gerne mit der Handbremse, gerade wenn ich schneller um die Kurve will.



OK.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nicht gesagt die ach so böse elektronik, ich sag nur ICH will kein Auto fahren wo die Elektronik massgeblich für die fahrstabilität sorgt, und ich steh da sicherlich nicht allein mit meiner meinung, frag mal Tim Schrick oder Walther Röhrl was die von sowas halten  
ICH persönlich halt eben davon nix, ich will Auto fahren in seiner ganzen komplexität. Und wenn ich will das sich mein Auto Quer stellt in der kurve, dann will ich keine elektrik haben die das verhindert. 

Da hat Walter Röhrl auch nen paar richtig nette sprüche abgelassen die ich genauso sehe

 "Autofahren beginnt für mich dort, wo ich den Wagen mit dem Gaspedal statt dem Lenkrad steuere. Alles andere heißt nur die Arbeit machen."

"Die wahre Kunst der Fahrzeugbeherrschung erkennt man im instabilen Fahrzustand"

Und bevor jemand meckert, um von A nach B zu kommen brauchs das natürlich nicht da langt auch nen Auto mit kleiner machine und elektronik bis zu geht nicht mehr.

Aber damit ich spass haben kann darf keine elektronik vorhanden sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ich verlasse mich auch auf meine Radmuttern. Da sehe ich echt kein Problem.


 
Was haben jetzt Radmuttern mit dem Navi zu tun? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und die 5 Leute die im jahr ihr Auto versenken stehen eher im Missverhältniss zu den abermillionen Fahrten die täglich navigstützt durchgeführt werden.
> Im übrigen sparen Navis unmengen an Sprit, nicht das die Umwelt was von hätte aber spritsparen ist doch sehr populär.


 
Ich finde es immer sehr lustig, wenn man derartiges liest. Aber natürlich ist das klar, dass das eine sehr geringe Minderheit ist.
Eine große Mehrheit muss sich aber mit Elektronikproblemem rumärgern, die das Auto zum Ausfall bringen, das ist leider bedauerlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt die ach so böse elektronik, ich sag nur ICH will kein Auto fahren wo die Elektronik massgeblich für die fahrstabilität sorgt, und ich steh da sicherlich nicht allein mit meiner meinung, frag mal Tim Schrick oder Walther Röhrl was die von sowas halten



Ausser der A-Klasse und dem Smart kenne ich keine Fahrzeuge die die Fahrsicherheitssysteme als Kompensation für Fahrwerksdefiziete einsetzen.
Die Meinung von Profirennfahren interessiert mich persönlich relativ wenig im Bezug zu Alltagsautos.



dfence schrieb:


> ICH persönlich halt eben davon nix, ich will Auto fahren in seiner ganzen komplexität. Und wenn ich will das sich mein Auto Quer stellt in der kurve, dann will ich keine elektrik haben die das verhindert.



Es gibt reihenweise Fahrzeuge die dir die Wahl lassen zwischen Unterstützung und nicht Unterstützung zumindestens bezogen aufs ESP, andere Systeme wie ABS bekommt man heute nicht mehr abschaltbar.



dfence schrieb:


> Da hat Walter Röhrl auch nen paar richtig nette sprüche abgelassen die ich genauso sehe
> 
> "Autofahren beginnt für mich dort, wo ich den Wagen mit dem Gaspedal statt dem Lenkrad steuere. Alles andere heißt nur die Arbeit machen."
> 
> "Die wahre Kunst der Fahrzeugbeherrschung erkennt man im instabilen Fahrzustand"



Ich hoffe für dich das du dich nicht für Walter Röhrl hälst sonst hättest du wohl eine Psychose.

Du weißt aber schon das der von Walter Röhrl mitabgestimmte aktuelle Porsche Turbo mit ESP6 schneller mit als ohne ESP um den Kurs geht. Und das in vielen Mootrsportdisziplinen Regelsysteme verboten sind, da die Fahrzeuge sonst zu schnell würden.



dfence schrieb:


> Und bevor jemand meckert, um von A nach B zu kommen brauchs das natürlich nicht da langt auch nen Auto mit kleiner machine und elektronik bis zu geht nicht mehr.
> 
> Aber damit ich spass haben kann darf keine elektronik vorhanden sein.



Das kommentiere ich lieber nicht. 
Denn die Motivation die ich da raus lese ist nicht Forumstauglich  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was haben jetzt Radmuttern mit dem Navi zu tun?



"Systeme" die Millionenfach verbaut sind und funktionieren, egal ob mechanisch oder elektronisch.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer sehr lustig, wenn man derartiges liest. Aber natürlich ist das klar, dass das eine sehr geringe Minderheit ist.
> Eine große Mehrheit muss sich aber mit Elektronikproblemem rumärgern, die das Auto zum Ausfall bringen, das ist leider bedauerlich.



Jedes System behebergt die Funktion kaputt zu gehen, egal ob mechanisch oder elektronisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass heute vermehrt Elektronik als Mechanik kaputt geht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass heute vermehrt Elektronik als Mechanik kaputt geht.



Der Eindruck drängt sich auf und ist doch so falsch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Finde ich jetzt nicht. Wenn ich meinen Bekantenkreis anschaue und die Arbeitskollegen, dass verrecken deren Autos in der Regel, weil die Elektronik streikt, sie wie bei mir eben auch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht. Wenn ich meinen Bekantenkreis anschaue und die Arbeitskollegen, dass verrecken deren Autos in der Regel, weil die Elektronik streikt, sie wie bei mir eben auch.



So repräsentativ ein Bekanntenkreis auch sein mag. 
Bezogen auf abermillionen Autos sagt das leider nichts aus. Und wenn dann auch noch Gebrauchtfahrzeuge dabei sind bei denen es logischerweise vollkommen unklar ist was exakt jemals an dem Fahrzeuge gemacht wurde, ist es mit der Repräsentation nicht mehr weit her.

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber es gibt mehr durchgerostete Kotflügel, verschlissene Bremsen, ausgelutschte Fahrwerke und vergammelte Auspuffanlagen als defekte Steuergeräte.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2010)

Natürlich halt ich mich nicht für Walter Röhrl ..... 

Aber lassen wir das, ich halt mich besser aus dem thread raus, da du meine persönliche meinung scheinbar nicht aktzeptieren kannst und auch nicht wirklich verstehst worum es mir geht. 

Ich hab halt nen Faibel für alte Autos und nicht für neue, da gibts keine Elektronik und das ist gut so ( auser ABS ) is ja jedem seine sache, aber ich probier nicht anderen meine meinung aufzuzwingen und sie totargumentieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das, ich halt mich besser aus dem thread raus, da du meine persönliche meinung scheinbar nicht aktzeptieren kannst und auch nicht wirklich verstehst worum es mir geht.



Ich repektiere deine Meinung und verachte deinen unklugen Verallgemeinerungen. Die fachlich und sachlich vollkommen falsch sind.



dfence schrieb:


> Ich hab halt nen Faibel für alte Autos und nicht für neue, da gibts keine Elektronik und das ist gut so ( auser ABS ) is ja jedem seine sache, aber ich probier nicht anderen meine meinung aufzuzwingen und sie totargumentieren.



Das sei dir gegönnt. Aber du versuchst deine Meinung auf die Allgemeinheit zu portieren auch wenn sie inhaltlich haltlos ist.

Totargumentieren gibt es meiner Meinung nach eher nicht. Entweder ich stehe auf der "richtigen" Seite oder nicht wenn es um Dinge die Allgemeinheit betreffend, bzw. technischer Natur geht.
Und eine persönliche Präferenz als wertvoller denn die der Anderen hinzustellen, empfinde ich als mehr denn peinlich.

Man kann mögen was man möchte. Aber so zu tun als ob die Technik an Tag X stehen geblieben wäre und alles was danach kam wäre Teufelserk ist, ist einfach nur absurd.

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich gönne dir alles und wenn es dein persönlicher Wusnch sein mag aus Überheblichkeit gegenüber der dummen Masse nachts mal schön von der Landstraße abzufliegen sei es die gegönnt. Aber bitte zahl dann wenigstens deine Krankenhausrechnung selbst  .


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

einen vorteil haben autos ohne viel schnick schnack dennoch, in ländern in denen nicht jede werkstatt über die technik verfügt steuergeräte auszulesen, lässt sich der urlaub besser mit einfachen autos gestalten, deren reparatur nicht so aufwendig ist.
wir waren mal in serbien im urlaub und da waren wir mit einem alten passat ganz gut beraten


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> einen vorteil haben autos ohne viel schnick schnack dennoch, in ländern in denen nicht jede werkstatt über die technik verfügt steuergeräte auszulesen, lässt sich der urlaub besser mit einfachen autos gestalten, deren reparatur nicht so aufwendig ist.
> wir waren mal in serbien im urlaub und da waren wir mit einem alten passat ganz gut beraten



Stimmt ....


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2010)

Nachts fahr ich nicht weil ich Nachtblind bin, zweitens fahr ich größstenteils mit den öffentlichen ... 
wenn ich spass haben will dann auf ner Rennstrecke oder abgesperrten strecke oder einer veranstalltung wo man spass haben kann... 

Das war jetz aber echt mein lezter beitrag hier.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bezogen auf abermillionen Autos sagt das leider nichts aus. Und wenn dann auch noch Gebrauchtfahrzeuge dabei sind bei denen es logischerweise vollkommen unklar ist was exakt jemals an dem Fahrzeuge gemacht wurde, ist es mit der Repräsentation nicht mehr weit her.



Das heißt dann du betrachtest nur Neufahrzeuge, die direkt mit schadhaften Teilen vom Wrksgelände rollen, als repräsentativ? Nein, nicht antworten, ich glaub ich wills gar nicht wissen...  

Nur zur Info, weil du ja gerne selektiv liest: Er sprach von *liegengebliebenen* Autos, also Pannen, und da ist laut ADAC bundesweit die Elektronik der häufigste Ausfallgrund, und zwar mit Abstand. 2008 waren darauf 40% aller Pannenzurückzuführen, bei denen abgeschleppt werden musst. 
Siehe Welches Teil führte zur Panne


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber es gibt mehr durchgerostete Kotflügel, verschlissene Bremsen, ausgelutschte Fahrwerke und vergammelte Auspuffanlagen als defekte Steuergeräte.


Ja, aber deshalb bleibt man nicht liegen. Der häufigste Grund, warum ein Auto zum Totalausfall wird, ist die Elektronik, und das sage ich als Fan von elektronischen Anlagen.
Seit dem Einführen elektronischer Steuermodule führen diese Bauteile die ADAC Statistik an...


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Nachts fahr ich nicht weil ich Nachtblind bin


Da gibts aber so Lampen, die man sich im Innenraum montiert, dann könnte das auch klappen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber es gibt mehr durchgerostete Kotflügel, verschlissene Bremsen, ausgelutschte Fahrwerke und vergammelte Auspuffanlagen als defekte Steuergeräte.


 
Natürlich, weil die Leute auch kein Geld mehr haben um die immer älter werdenen Autos instand halten zu können und nicht jeder kann sich einen neuen Wagen leisten. 
Oder kriegt einen von der Firma aufs Auge gedrückt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, weil du ja gerne selektiv liest: Er sprach von *liegengebliebenen* Autos, also Pannen, und da ist laut ADAC bundesweit die Elektronik der häufigste Ausfallgrund, und zwar mit Abstand. 2008 waren darauf 40% aller Pannenzurückzuführen, bei denen abgeschleppt werden musst.


 
Jep, das meinte ich. 
Ich hab das nur aufgegriffen, weil in meinen Bekanntenkreis eben viele mit Neuwagen und/oder Firmenwagen rumfahren, die auch relativ neu sind.
Und wenn man mit denen ins Gespräch kommt, heißt es eben, dass die M-Klasse letztens liegen geblieben ist, weil irgendwas verreckt ist.
Bei meinem Schwiegervater (und der ist Benz Fan) ist mit seinem früheren Autos eher selten mal liegen gebleiben (mal Platten oder sowas), aber in letzter Zeit fallen die Autos aus, weil so banale Sachen wie das Keyless go nicht mehr gehen oder die Automatik nicht schaltet.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Mai 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ne glaub mal das ist kein Auspuff,ich habe habe shon einiges an Kisten gefahren und auch schon einiges an Schrauberei gemacht um zu wissen das das Maschinen Sound ist.
> 
> Wenn ich sage meine ich richtig Qualm. Also mal den 6 Zylinder 3er BMW (es ist ein E46 oder noch neuer aber keines falls älter) weiß nicht was hat der kleinste 6 Zylinder von denen?170PS? *egal jedenfalls futtert mein 1400er TSI den locker zum Frühstück*.Durfte den 3er letztens fahren und ich fand ihn langweilig. Daher meine ich richtig qualm. Mein Golf ist gegen den richtig spritzig,auch jenseits der 180Km/h noch endgeschwindigkeitsmässig ok Laut Tacho tuen sie sich nix aber laut Papieren schon. Wenn ich dann denke das mein kleines 4 Zylinderchen mit dem "fetten" Motor mithält ist das für mich Qualm. Außerdem ist jeder Skeptiker den ich bei mir in der Karre mitnehme nachher überzeugt. Also für mich ist der Motor eindeutig stark genug und überzeugt mich in jeder hinsicht.



LOL - im leben net.

übrigens, den 170ps r6 gabs nur im e46, und ich gebe dir recht, spritzig ist was anderes. trotzdem dürfte er in allen lebenslagen schneller als dein kleiner tsi sein und das trotz seines alters. mann muss einen sauger freilich anders fahren als du es von deiner aufgelandenen luftpumpe kennst.

nun, was wars den nun wirklich für ein bmw? du bist ihn gefahren und weisst nicht wirklich was er war? hmm... hört sich merkwürdig an.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, weil du ja gerne selektiv liest: Er sprach von *liegengebliebenen* Autos, also Pannen, und da ist laut ADAC bundesweit die Elektronik der häufigste Ausfallgrund, und zwar mit Abstand. 2008 waren darauf 40% aller Pannenzurückzuführen, bei denen abgeschleppt werden musst.
> Siehe Welches Teil führte zur Panne
> 
> Ja, aber deshalb bleibt man nicht liegen. Der häufigste Grund, warum ein Auto zum Totalausfall wird, ist die Elektronik, und das sage ich als Fan von elektronischen Anlagen.
> Seit dem Einführen elektronischer Steuermodule führen diese Bauteile die ADAC Statistik an...




Das mag sein. Aber ganz sicher sind nicht die Mehrzahl aller Defekte die an Autos repariert oder gewartet werden müssen elektronischer Natur.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder kriegt einen von der Firma aufs Auge gedrückt.



Wer zählt schon Firmenwagen? Ist ja nichts eigenes.


----------



## Sash (23. Mai 2010)

die meisten luxusschlitten sind firmenwagen um sie abzusetzen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> die meisten luxusschlitten sind firmenwagen um sie abzusetzen.



Das ist klar.
Aber ich persönliche führe sozusagen nur Buch über meine Autos und nicht über die welche ich von meinen Brötchengebern habe überlassen bekommen.
Ist für mich halt was anderes ob ich mir ein Auto konfiguriere, bestelle und es mir gehört. Oder ob mein Chef sagt: "Der X5 ist frei den kannst du haben".

Wobei die Absetzerei tw. auch ne Milchmädchenrechnung ist.
Z.B. hatte ich meine 7er über meine Firma laufen, da war der Geldwertevorteil schon vierstellig im Monat. Da bleibt wenig Potential zum Geldsparen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> die meisten luxusschlitten sind firmenwagen um sie abzusetzen.


 
Das ist klar, 85% alles C-Klasse Benzen laufen als Firmenwagen, weil ein Privatmann eben solche Autos nicht kauft.
Die Autos meines Schwiegerdaddys laufen auch alle über seine Firma.
Er muss dann zwar GEZ für alle Autos bezahlen. 
Aber da das eh alles Leasing Fahrzeuge sind, spart er unterm Strich trotzdem gut.
Und er kauft sich alle 2-3 Jahre dann eh neue Autos.


----------



## Zoon (23. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de ne also ich kann solchen Elektrikmist nicht gutheisen...



Naja der GT-R zum Beispiel ist auch nur so schnell wegen der Elektronik.

Gut gemacht ist sie durchaus hilfreich, beim neuen Porsche GT3 RS dient sie durchaus zur besseren Fahrbarkeit in sportlicher Sicht. Lässt sich natürlich auch ganz abschalten.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, der 1,4er benötigt über 40 Sekunden auf 100, der GTi unter 30



Also wenn du das gemessen hast muss der Fahrer echt schon gepennt haben

(meintest bestimmt 200 oder ^^)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dann man keine Handbremse mehr besitzt, sondern nur noch eine Fußfeststellbremse und mit der ist am Berg anfahren natürlich problematisch, weils elektronisch ist.



Naja die mit dem Fuß zu betätigende "Hand"bremse kenn ich bisher nur ausn Mercedes, dort sind aber eh 90% der Autos Automatik. so ein Stino Polo sollte immer noch den klassischen "Knüppel" als Handbremse haben.




Fadi schrieb:


> Da gibts aber so Lampen, die man sich im Innenraum montiert, dann könnte das auch klappen.



was soll das denn - wenn er nachts den Innenraum ausleuchten würde dann würde er das was draußen passiert noch weniger sehen...

Und wenn er nachts nicht fahren darf wegen Nachtblindheit und es evtl auf dem Führerschein vermerkt ist + Attest vom Arzt hat sich das eh erledigt.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Mai 2010)

wurden hier Posts gelöscht oder dreh ich grad am Rad!?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Also wenn du das gemessen hast muss der Fahrer echt schon gepennt haben
> 
> (meintest bestimmt 200 oder ^^)



Sorry mein (Tipp-)Fehler.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2010)

Dashquide schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einem golf 3 gti? bj.94.


Macht bestimmt Spaß zu fahren, ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich von einem der Vorbesitzer verheizt worden und daher nicht besonders zuverlässig. 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es scheint aber so zu sein, dass heute vermehrt Elektronik als Mechanik kaputt geht.


Bei einem 40 Jahre alten MGB wird dir im Zweifelsfall auch erst die Lucas Lichtmaschine abrauchen bevor das Bodenblech endgültig durchgerostet ist. Am Verhältnis  hat sich da nicht wirklich viel getan.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist klar, 85% alles C-Klasse Benzen laufen als Firmenwagen, weil ein Privatmann eben solche Autos nicht kauft.
> Die Autos meines Schwiegerdaddys laufen auch alle über seine Firma.
> Er muss dann zwar GEZ für alle Autos bezahlen.
> Aber da das eh alles Leasing Fahrzeuge sind, spart er unterm Strich trotzdem gut.
> Und er kauft sich alle 2-3 Jahre dann eh neue Autos.


Bleibt die Frage ob man "Firmenwagen" von Selbstständigen wirklich als "nicht einem Privatmann gehörend" zählen sollte.


8800 GT schrieb:


> wurden hier Posts gelöscht oder dreh ich grad am Rad!?


Sieht nicht so aus dass hier was gelöscht wurde...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage ob man "Firmenwagen" von Selbstständigen wirklich als "nicht einem Privatmann gehörend" zählen sollte.


 
Würde ich nicht machen, denn der Wagen läuft ja nicht auf den Namen des Privatmanns, sondern auf dessen Firma, mit den steuerlichen Vorteilen halt und nur darauf kommt es dem Firmenbesitzer an.
Ich war heute bei Schwiegereltern zum Essen und dort standen gleich 4 Porsche Cayenne in der Einfahrt.
Glaube aber ja nicht, dass sie alle privat gekauft und privat angemeldet sind, alle laufen auf Anwaltskanzleien.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> was soll das denn - wenn er nachts den Innenraum ausleuchten würde dann würde er das was draußen passiert noch weniger sehen...
> 
> Und wenn er nachts nicht fahren darf wegen Nachtblindheit und es evtl auf dem Führerschein vermerkt ist + Attest vom Arzt hat sich das eh erledigt.


Nett, dass du mich kritisierst, obwohl du nicht mal weißt, was ich meine.

Das sind keine Lampen, um den Innenraum auszuleuchten, sondern welche, die nur schwach leuchten, damit es den Fahrer nicht so herflasht, wenn ihm ein Auto mit Licht entgegen kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen, denn der Wagen läuft ja nicht auf den Namen des Privatmanns, sondern auf dessen Firma, mit den steuerlichen Vorteilen halt und nur darauf kommt es dem Firmenbesitzer an.
> Ich war heute bei Schwiegereltern zum Essen und dort standen gleich 4 Porsche Cayenne in der Einfahrt.
> Glaube aber ja nicht, dass sie alle privat gekauft und privat angemeldet sind, alle laufen auf Anwaltskanzleien.


Natürlich wird der steuerliche Vorteil mit genommen, alles andere wäre ja auch schön doof. 
Trotzdem würden sich deine Schwiegereltern ja wahrscheinlich auch wenn es diesen Vorteil nicht geben würde oder wenn sie in Rente gehen weiterhin einen Porsche leisten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei Schwiegereltern zum Essen und dort standen gleich 4 Porsche Cayenne in der Einfahrt.
> Glaube aber ja nicht, dass sie alle privat gekauft und privat angemeldet sind, alle laufen auf Anwaltskanzleien.



Lohnt sich eigentlich nur mit einem gefakten Fahrtenbuch, denn wenn du einen Cayenne mit 1% Regelung fährst zahlst du dich ja kaputt  .


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich nur mit einem gefakten Fahrtenbuch, denn wenn du einen Cayenne mit 1% Regelung fährst zahlst du dich ja kaputt  .


das interessiert DIE doch nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Mai 2010)

So, diesmal brauche Ich Hilfe.

Ich hab das Problem, dass der Kilometerzähler (analog ^^) nur sporadisch zählt, im Internet stand eben, dass die Platinen häufig kalte Lötstellen aufweisen. 

Findet Ihr welche??


----------



## Klutten (24. Mai 2010)

Ich meine ein paar kalte Lötstellen erblickt zu haben, aber deine Bilder sind zu unscharf. Stell doch die Kamera mal auf ein Buch und die Platine senkrecht davor. Das sollte scharfe Bilder bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich nur mit einem gefakten Fahrtenbuch, denn wenn du einen Cayenne mit 1% Regelung fährst zahlst du dich ja kaputt  .


 
Keine Ahnung, wie die fahren. 
Der ML von Schwiegermutter läuft auch über die Firma und die fährt echt nicht viel, trotzdem scheint sich das zu lohnen, sonst würden sie es nicht machen.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Mai 2010)

Dashquide schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einem golf 3 gti? bj.94.


Kumpel von mir hatte den 3er GTI mit 8V OHC Motor. Nunja, er fährt 200, ist bis dahin aber nicht sehr elastisch. Hat ja iirc auch nur etwas über 100PS. Kann sein, dass der mit 16V DOHC Motor etwas besser ist, aber ich glaubs kaum.

Beim Golf GTI ist eigentlich nur der 1er GTI spaßig und dann wieder ab dem Golf V dank TSI-Motor. Die dazwischen waren zu zahm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Dazwischen war es auch nur praktisch eine Ausstattungsvariante.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Mai 2010)

So, hab nochmal neue Bilder hochgeladen... Ich pers. finde, das einige zwar komisch aussehen, aber richtige auf de ersten Blick erkennbare sind fast net dabei. Am besten Ich löte alle nochmal neu ^^


----------



## CeresPK (25. Mai 2010)

legs doch einfach mal in den Backofen.
Bei Grafikkarten scheint es ja auch zu klappen xD


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Mai 2010)

Hab das Ding scho wieder eingebaut - bis jetzt funktionierts


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer zählt schon Firmenwagen?


 
Ich, da ich meine Privatfahrzeuge immer über die Frima laufen lasse. Ich hab's bezahlt, also ist es auch meins.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Gesetzlich betracht ist das Auto aber Eigentum der Firma.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Mai 2010)

Die wiederum auf meinen Namen läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn die Firma in Insolvenz geht, gelten die Autos als "Wertmasse" der Firma und werden angerechnet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich, da ich meine Privatfahrzeuge immer über die Frima laufen lasse. Ich hab's bezahlt, also ist es auch meins.



Sehe ich genauso.
Den 7er den ich über meine Firma für mich gekauft habe zähle ich als mein Auto. Hingegen den X5 den ich nach meiner damaligen Selbstständigkeit gefahren bin war gefühlt und faktisch nicht mein Auto.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Mai 2010)

> Wenn die Firma in Insolvenz geht, gelten die Autos als "Wertmasse" der Firma und werden angerechnet.


Davon war ja nicht die Rede. Kann morgen auch vor'm Laster laufen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Oder von so einem bekloppten 3er GTI Fahrer über den Haufen geluscht werden, der gerade seinen Lappen gemacht hat und vom VR6 träumt.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hingegen den X5 den ich nach meiner damaligen Selbstständigkeit gefahren bin war gefühlt und faktisch nicht mein Auto.


 
Ok, das leuchtet ein.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Mai 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja der GT-R zum Beispiel ist auch nur so schnell wegen der Elektronik.


 
Nein, der GT-R ist bei deaktiviertem ESP schneller unterwegs. Man sollte dann aber wissen, was man macht, da das System ohnehin schon recht sportlich abgestimmt ist.


----------



## orca113 (25. Mai 2010)

Von welchem GT-R wird hier gequatscht? Von diesem seelenlosen Nissan? Den alle Welt ach so toll findet? Super....


----------



## orca113 (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn die Firma in Insolvenz geht, gelten die Autos als "Wertmasse" der Firma und werden angerechnet.


 
Wertmasse? nennt man das nicht Anlagevermögen? Werden die nicht sogar bei jeder Bilanz mitgerechnet?

Wisst ihr was ich mich immer Frage?: Warum um alles in der welt müssen die Dienstfahrzeuge z.b. von Baufirmen die immer auf Deutschlands Baustellen im letzten Dreck unterwegs sind immer das neuste vom neusten und das exklusivste vom exklusivsten sein? Für die Kohle die rumkutschiert wird ist sicher der ein oder andere Arbeitsplatz....


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Wertmasse? nennt man das nicht Anlagevermögen? Werden die nicht sogar bei jeder Bilanz mitgerechnet?


 
Irgenwas in der Richtung. Das merkt man aber wohl erst, wenn die Firma in die Pleite geht und da ich keine Firma habe, weiß ich das nicht.



orca26 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich mich immer Frage?: Warum um alles in der welt müssen die Dienstfahrzeuge z.b. von Baufirmen die immer auf Deutschlands Baustellen im letzten Dreck unterwegs sind immer das neuste vom neusten und das exklusivste vom exklusivsten sein? Für die Kohle die rumkutschiert wird ist sicher der ein oder andere Arbeitsplatz....


 
Weil die Leute der Meinung sind, dass ein deutsches Auto auch Deutsche Arbeitsplätze sichert, was aber leider nicht korrekt ist.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Mai 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Von welchem GT-R wird hier gequatscht? Von diesem seelenlosen Nissan? Den alle Welt ach so toll findet? Super....


 
Ja, genau der. Ob ihn alle so toll finden, wie du sagst, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber mir gefällt er. Design ist ja Geschmacksache, aber die Fahrleistungen überzeugen mich immer wieder auf's neue.


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich zeig euch auch mal hier mein Baby 

VW Scirocco 3, 2L Turbo 210 PS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich steh auf poppige farben, mal mein erstes Auto im Vergleich zum jetzigen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tigra Lamborghini - Orange vom Gallardo und Scirocco                                             Viperngrün



Und in klein hab ich sie auch noch   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Sehr schick. 
Aber ich würde den umlackieren.


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Aber ich würde den umlackieren.



WAS??? Den hab ich extra so bestellt du Spezi 

In welche Farbe denn?

Vielleicht so wie meinen jetzigen Rechner, würde dir das besser gefallen? 
LG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> WAS??? Den hab ich extra so bestellt du Spezi
> 
> In welche Farbe denn?


 
Autos müssen bei mir schwarz sein, war schon immer so und wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern.
Alles andere ist nur bunt. 



Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Vielleicht so wie meinen jetzigen Rechner, würde dir das besser gefallen?


 
Sieht nicht schlecht aus, kannst dir ja mal was fürs Auto zusammenrühren lassen und umlackieren, dann aber auch mit Airbrush.


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Autos müssen bei mir schwarz sein, war schon immer so und wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern.
> Alles andere ist nur bunt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sags mal so, wenn es den Scirocco nicht in dem Grün zum konfigurieren gegeben hätte, hätte ich auch nen schwarzen genommen, aber das fand ich echt genial. Umlackieren werde ich auf keinen Fall ich habe mir felsenfest vorgenommen dieses Auto so zu lassen wie es ist, mein Tigra (Foto) war echt ne Bastelbude, verdammt tief lag astrein, H - Gurte eingebaut, bisl leichter gemacht die Schüssel, der hat echt Spaß gemacht und hatte nen Sound wie ein Rennwagen 

Aber das mach ich nie wieder man wird ja auch älter ne, ich werde Übermorgen 22


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

Ich gehe stramm auf die 30 zu. 
Dafür hab ich aber kein VW. 
Mir reicht mein OPC, und der Firmenwagen, den ich auch privat nutzen kann.


----------



## padme (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gehe stramm auf die 30 zu.
> Dafür hab ich aber kein VW.
> Mir reicht mein OPC, und der Firmenwagen, den ich auch privat nutzen kann.


mit 30 haben wir unser auto verkauft, und sind auf fahrrad umgestiegen, weil da kommt der punkt, da muss man die knochen und muskeln fit halten, sonst setztes rost an


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Von welchem GT-R wird hier gequatscht? Von diesem seelenlosen Nissan? Den alle Welt ach so toll findet? Super....



Ich finde den Nissan grausig. Aber schnell ist er.


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gehe stramm auf die 30 zu.
> Dafür hab ich aber kein VW.
> Mir reicht mein OPC, und der Firmenwagen, den ich auch privat nutzen kann.



Das war Spaß ich hab grad die Eierschalen hinter den Ohren weg 

Was hastn für einen Astra OPC?

Ich wollte vor einiger Zeit mal den Corsa D OPC 192 PS
aber nach ner Probefahrt irgendwie dann doch nicht mehr.
Dann hab ich mich mal nach nem Astra OPC umgesehen, dann M3 E46 (Bei dem hat meine Freundin definitiv NEIN gesagt ) und dann bin ich beim Scirocco hängengeblieben


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2010)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> ...und dann bin ich beim Scirocco hängengeblieben



Gute Wahl auch wenn ich persönlich eher ein Freund von "gedeckteren" Farben bin.
Warst du auch so mutig beim Innenraum oder ist er etwa in tristem schwarz?


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> mit 30 haben wir unser auto verkauft, und sind auf fahrrad umgestiegen, weil da kommt der punkt, da muss man die knochen und muskeln fit halten, sonst setztes rost an


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> mit 30 haben wir unser auto verkauft, und sind auf fahrrad umgestiegen, weil da kommt der punkt, da muss man die knochen und muskeln fit halten, sonst setztes rost an


 
Ich hab doch ein Spinnigrad und ein Laufband im Keller, das muss reichen. 



Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Das war Spaß ich hab grad die Eierschalen hinter den Ohren weg
> 
> Was hastn für einen Astra OPC?


 
Jo, Astra OPC.



Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Ich wollte vor einiger Zeit mal den Corsa D OPC 192 PS
> aber nach ner Probefahrt irgendwie dann doch nicht mehr.
> Dann hab ich mich mal nach nem Astra OPC umgesehen, dann M3 E46 (Bei dem hat meine Freundin definitiv NEIN gesagt ) und dann bin ich beim Scirocco hängengeblieben


 
Na ja, Scirocco ist nichts für mich, zu klein, zu nervig, sieht nicht so gut aus (vorallem von Hinten echt beschissen) und die biedere Optik im Innenraum.
BMW ist definitiv zu teuer.


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gute Wahl auch wenn ich persönlich eher ein Freund von "gedeckteren" Farben bin.
> Warst du auch so mutig beim Innenraum oder ist er etwa in tristem schwarz?



Nein, der ist in tristem Schwarz, mein Rocco hat das Sportpaket, da ist alles (auch Dachhimmel und A-Säulen-Verkleidungen) schwarz, manche Sachen in Klavierlackschwarz lackiert und andere in Alu-Matt also nichts aufregendes im Innenraum


----------



## roadgecko (25. Mai 2010)

Hab ma eine Versicherungsfrage. Wenn ich kein eigenes Auto angemeldet habe und zb. 1 Jahr mit dem Auto von meiner Mutter fahre und dann ein Auto anmelde muss man dann auch den vollen Prozent-Satz zahlen oder zählt dies schon in irgendeiner form ?


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch ein Spinnigrad und ein Laufband im Keller, das muss reichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist denn ein Scirocco nervig?  Mir macht der echt Spaß aber eins gebe ich offen und ehrlich zu: Das Heck...  meine Mutter sagt jedesmal wenn sie den Wagen sieht "man hat der Wagen nen fetten Arsch" 

Ja, beim M3 haben mich die Ersatzteilpreise abgeschreckt, wenn die da mal die Maschine abraucht biste danach pleite das ist echt nichtmehr normal der ist auch viel zu sehr mechanisch hochgezogen, aber ich fand ihn ganz nett. Ob man so viel PS jetzt wirklich braucht ist ne andere Sache


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jo, Astra OPC.
> 
> Na ja, Scirocco ist nichts für mich, zu klein, zu nervig, sieht nicht so gut aus (vorallem von Hinten echt beschissen) und die biedere Optik im Innenraum.
> BMW ist definitiv zu teuer.




Hast du noch den "alten " Astra oder den neuen? In dem alten Astra hab Ich Fahrschule gehabt... der Innenraum war grausig. 

Ich find en Scirocco als einziegn VW echt gut, gerade im Viprgrün sieht der echt klasse aus. Aber vomn HInten wirklich ne Qual. Allgemein von hinten sehen viel Autos echt bescheiden aus.


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Hast du noch den "alten " Astra oder den neuen? In dem alten Astra hab Ich Fahrschule gehabt... der Innenraum war grausig.
> 
> Ich find en Scirocco als einziegn VW echt gut, gerade im Viprgrün sieht der echt klasse aus. Aber vomn HInten wirklich ne Qual. Allgemein von hinten sehen viel Autos echt bescheiden aus.



Also ich kenne nicht ein aktuelles Auto wo ich das Heck mag ich sags immer wieder is ja lustig das andere auch so empfinden 

Ich glaube zu Anfang haben die Entwickler noch richtig Bock, richtig Elan, formen super Kanten, böse Blicke Flache Schnauzen und und und... 
Dann gehts immer weiter nach hinten wos in der Mitte schon ein bischen an Innovation verliert und das heck machen die glaube ich dann noch schnell Freitag nachmittags kurz vor Feierabend, sie haben keinen Bock mehr aber das DIng muss ja fertig werden um schnell in Produktion gehen zu können und vor der konkurrenz auf dem Markt zu sein bevor die ein ähnliches Vehikel raushauen 

Wenn VW den Scirocco nicht gebaut hätte, hätte ich jetzt keinen VW, denn ich finde, dass sie ansonsten nur Kübel (Fässer) bauen


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hab ma eine Versicherungsfrage. Wenn ich kein eigenes Auto angemeldet habe und zb. 1 Jahr mit dem Auto von meiner Mutter fahre und dann ein Auto anmelde muss man dann auch den vollen Prozent-Satz zahlen oder zählt dies schon in irgendeiner form ?



Nein das zählt nicht wirklich aber du kannst so oder so dich als Halter eintragen lassen und die prozente deiner mama nutzen


----------



## roadgecko (25. Mai 2010)

Wie soll das denn funktionieren wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn funktionieren wenn ich fragen darf ?



Du gehst zur Versicherung und klärst das mit denen bei mir war das garkein Problem wie genau das funzt kann ich dir nicht sagen was da alles gegeben sein muss 

Edit: ich habe gerade scharf nachgedacht, deine Mutter muss als Versicherungnehmerin eingesetzt sein und du als Halter alles klar?


----------



## roadgecko (25. Mai 2010)

Sinken denn dann meine Prozente ? Wenn ich mit 40 den vollen Beitrag zahle bringt mir das auch nichts


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Sinken denn dann meine Prozente ? Wenn ich mit 40 den vollen Beitrag zahle bringt mir das auch nichts



Ja eigentlich schon weil dann ja ein Fahrzeug die ganze Zeit auf DEINEN Namen angemeldet war...


----------



## roadgecko (25. Mai 2010)

Ok, danke. Werd ma schauen was man da so machen kann


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. Mai 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Werd ma schauen was man da so machen kann



Kriegste hin bin mir ganz sicher dabei


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Mai 2010)

@rico: gratlulation zum mut zur farbe! sieht top aus - auch wenn ich den rocco ansonst nicht mag.
der tigra geht aber mal gar nicht - bitte verbastel den rocco nicht auch noch.


----------



## Hardwell (27. Mai 2010)

servus ich werd bald 18 und möchte mir demnächst mein erstes auto zulegen was haltet ihr vom nem IV er golf oder nem ca. 8 jahre alten 3er bmw (316 oder 318)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Nimm den Golf.


----------



## Menthe (27. Mai 2010)

So ich muss euch Auto Experten auch mal was fragen.

Wie günstig sollte denn ein erstes Auto ca. sein??


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wieso sollte das günstig sein?
Wenn du die Knete hast, kaufst du eben ein, wenns passt, auch ein Bentley.


----------



## Hardwell (27. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm den Golf.




und warum?

is der nicht so reperaturanfällig oder ka!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Der Golf ist für einen Fahranfänger einfach besser geeignet als ein BMW, außerdem wird er sicher günstiger im Unterhalt sein.
Gutmütiger ist ein Fronttriebler sowieso.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Mai 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> So ich muss euch Auto Experten auch mal was fragen.
> 
> Wie günstig sollte denn ein erstes Auto ca. sein??



so günstig, das es dir nicht wehtut wenn du den wagen schrottest.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> so günstig, das es dir nicht wehtut wenn du den wagen schrottest.


 
Nun ja, wenn der Bentley hin ist, nimmt man eben den Porsche Cayenne.


----------



## Menthe (27. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wieso sollte das günstig sein?
> Wenn du die Knete hast, kaufst du eben ein, wenns passt, auch ein Bentley.



Ich meinte das so, das wenn ein Auto "zu wenig" kostet das es eig. fast nur Schrott ist.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Mai 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> So ich muss euch Auto Experten auch mal was fragen.
> 
> Wie günstig sollte denn ein erstes Auto ca. sein??



Hmm ich würde mal sagen nicht mehr als 1000 oder ?
Weil als Fahranfänger .... naja muss jeder selbst wissen und es kommt auch auf die finanziele Lage desjenigen an


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr mein erstes Auto jetzt das 4. Jahr und hab damals 8,2k dafür bezahlt(und würde es heute für kaum weniger wieder abgeben können ).
Der erste Satz Alus ist jetzt halt mit ein paar Macken mehr im Wintereinsatz(nochmal die gleichen Felgen inkl. Reifen hab ich kaum gebraucht für 120€ bekommen sonst würd ich im Winter mit Stahlfelgen fahren) und die hintere Stoßstange musste einmal neu lackiert werden(gabs recht günstig als "Zugabe" für einen Versicherunsgschaden den mir vorne jemand reingefahren hat).
Im Endeffekt hab ich für nicht vermeidbare Reparaturen(Lichtmaschine,Waschwasserpumpe, Lambdasonde -.- ) wesentlich mehr bezahlt als für das was ich in meiner Rolle als Fahranfänger kaputt gemacht habe und die sind gerade bei billigen Autos eher noch häufiger.

Wenn man also nicht vorhat das Auto nach ein/zwei Jahren eh komplett zu entsorgen sehe ich keinen Grund beim Einkaufspreis des ersten ersten Autos(natürlich abhängig von dem was man überhaupt zur Verfügung hat) über vorsichtig zu sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Mai 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Hmm ich würde mal sagen nicht mehr als 1000 oder ?



Ich würde nicht ganz am Bodensatz des Denkbaren suchen. Sondern primär irgendein Fahrzeug welches in einem guten Zustand ist und vor allen alle relevanten Sicherheitsfeatures bietet. Denn wie allgemein bekannt, sind die ersten Autojahre die mit der höchsten Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Menthe (27. Mai 2010)

Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen? Dachte an was kleines, n Golf oder Corsa so was in der Art.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Mai 2010)

Wo wir grade dabei sind, ich suche auch etwas in der Art. Allerdings nicht zu klein, denn ich muss ein bis zwei Fahrräder rein bekommen (Räder und Gabel demontiert). Preislich dachte ich bis jetzt so an 2,5k?!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Der erste Wagen sollte so gewählt sein, dass man damit gut unterwegs sein kann, aber es egal ist, wenn der mal eine Delle bekommt (was schneller passiert als man denkt ).
Wichtig ist eben, dass man die richtige Größe kauft, was nützt ein superschicker Kleinwagen, wenn man ständig die Surfbretter der Kumpels mitnehmen muss. 

Mein erster Wagen war ein Corsa und der hat 4500€ (oder waren das noch Mark? ) gekostet, reichte für mich, auch wenn ich in der erste Woche gleich eine Delle reingefahren habe ( ), in der Tiefgarage den Poller nicht gesehen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Mai 2010)

So ists richtig 

Audi 80 ist klasse, irsinnig viel Platz, gute Verarbeitung und solide Technik. Super Anfängerauto und besser als Polo, Fiesta und Co. miner Meinung nach.

Sicherheit... nunja. Ich hab das Procon-ten System drin, dass dir beim Frontcrash statt kauptter Birne dir nur ein nie wieder verwendbares Knie beschert, klasse Erfindung...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Schade nur, dass die Versicherungen die alten Wagen so teuer ansetzt.
Als wenn man damit unbedingt einen Unfall haben will.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2010)

Die Versicherung stuft halt nach Unfallstatistik ein. Solang das Auto in alt nur von Opas gefahren wird geht auch der Preis nicht an die Decke. Anders ist es natürlich bei älteren 3ern und ähnlichem, da explodiert der Preis irgendwann("Türkentarif" ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Oder wenns selten ist, versichere mal einen Lancia.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. Mai 2010)

Dann dürfte man bei den Versicherungskosten mit nem 190er Mercedes gut bedient sein! Da es ja eigentlich ein Rentnerauto ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

Solange ein kleiner Motor drinne ist, sicher.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Mai 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Versicherung stuft halt nach Unfallstatistik ein. Solang das Auto in alt nur von Opas gefahren wird geht auch der Preis nicht an die Decke. Anders ist es natürlich bei älteren 3ern und ähnlichem, da explodiert der Preis irgendwann("Türkentarif" ).






Jap, stimmt. Ich bezahl bei 100 % tiger Einstufung satte 70 €/ Monat, dazu noch mal 300 € Steuer. Was tut man nicht alles für die noch-nicht-rostende Liebe.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Mai 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen? Dachte an was kleines, n Golf oder Corsa so was in der Art.


Golf ist halt günstig zu bekommen, weils die meist en masse gibt. Opel Astra ist ggf. auch interessant, noch kleiner halt Polo, Fiesta usw.
Skoda und Seat können auch interessant sein durch oft niedrigeren Preis als VW.
Am besten nichts Exotisches, da sind die Teiel teuer. ausgenommen vielleicht Japaner, die sind auch teurer in der Werkstatt, aber da geht seltener was kaputt (war zumindest so, bevor Toyota und co. anfingen, bei der QA zu sparen )

Wichtig ist halt nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig PS. Und ich würde wert auf Sicherheit legen, also ABS, Airbags und falls möglich ESP. Als Fahranfänger nicht verkehrt.

Für BMW muss man halt das Geld haben, die Werkstattkosten sind da teuer und die Fahrzeuge laden oft zum sportlichen Fahren ein, was auf den Verbrauch geht. Anfänger unterschätzen auch gern mal bei älteren BMWs (bei den neueren greift das ESP meist rechtzeitig ein) das Übersteuern und wickeln sich um einen Baum...


> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Audi 80 ist klasse, irsinnig viel Platz, gute Verarbeitung und solide Technik. Super Anfängerauto und besser als Polo, Fiesta und Co. miner Meinung nach.


Äpfel und Birnen. Klar ist der Audi 80 als Mittelklasse Limo besser verarbeitet als die Kleinwagen. Wobei mir der 80er generell zu alt wäre. Wenn man kein geld für nen A4 hat, muss man eben sparen, so teuer sind B5 und B6 ja auch nicht mehr.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Dann dürfte man bei den Versicherungskosten mit nem 190er Mercedes gut bedient sein! Da es ja eigentlich ein Rentnerauto ist!


Wobei der 190er in gewissen Kreisen oft als Tuningobjekt herhalten musste. Das war so die Proll-Alternative für Leute, denen der E30 nicht zusagte. Kann aber gut sein, dass die Klassen mittlerweile wieder runtergestuft wurden. Hängt auch vom Modell ab.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Mai 2010)

@Adrenalize: Klar ist der Audi 80 ne Mittelklasse Limosine, allerdings kostet der genausio viel wie n Polo oder Fiesta, wäre doch schwachsinnig sich nen Kleinwagen zu holen für das gleiche Geld, wenn der 80er mehr bietet? Es sei denn, man muss/will eben sparen, denn billig ist der nicht in Sachen Unterhalt.

Und zur Sache wegen A4: Der ist aber an der Frontachse sehr anfällig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Ein Mittelklassewagen ist aber im Unterhalt immer teurer als ein Kleinwagen. Schau dir die Kosten pro Kilometer an.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Adrenalize: Klar ist der Audi 80 ne Mittelklasse Limousine, allerdings kostet der genauso viel wie n Polo oder Fiesta, wäre doch schwachsinnig sich nen Kleinwagen zu holen für das gleiche Geld, wenn der 80er mehr bietet?


Warum ist es schwachsinnig sich einen neueren Kleinwagen zu holen, der bei einem Unfall höchstwahrscheinlich besser schützt?
Ich hab mal nen Crashtest eines riesen Volvos gegen einen neueren Kleinstwagen gesehen. Auf dem Papier gleicher Preis, und man sollte meinen der Volvo pflügt den Fussel um. Pustekuchen, der kleine hat ne harte Fahrgastzelle, und prallt vom Volvo ab, während der Schwede den Inhalt des Motorraums durchs Amaturenbrett auf die Vordersitze befördert.
Da sitzt man besser im Kleinwagen und überlebt...

Natürlich ist es eine Sachen der Prioritäten, lieber überleben, oder lieber mehr PS und Youngtimer-Flair? Als Auto für jeden Tag will ich ein neues Fahrzeug mit 4-5 Sternen im NCAP.



> Es sei denn, man muss/will eben sparen, denn billig ist der nicht in Sachen Unterhalt.


Das kommt noch dazu. Neuere Autos sind einmal teurer, ein älteres Fahrzeug ist es ab Kauf dann oft permanent, solange man es bewegt. eine Milchmädchenrechnung, daher lieber am Unterhalt sparen, nicht am Kaufpreis. 



> Und zur Sache wegen A4: Der ist aber an der Frontachse sehr anfällig.


Und ich dachte, Audi ist der Experte in Sachen Frontkratzer? aber lassen wir die Grundsatzdiskussionen. 

Als Fahranfänger kann und sollte man sich kaufen, was man sich auch leisten kann, aber ein Fahrzeug mit mehr als 10 Jahren auf dem Buckel würde ich nicht wollen. Zu alte Technik, zu hoher Verbrauch und vermutlich bald fällige größere Reparaturen, also nicht optimal für Fahranfänger.
Mit einem halbwegs brauchbaren Budget wird man da auch was finden, sei es Polo, Golf IV, Audi A3 oder anderes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, Audi ist der Experte in Sachen Frontkratzer? aber lassen wir die Grundsatzdiskussionen.


 
Das liegt daran, dass man die Vorderachse vom Golf nimmt, sie in den Audi drückt und dann stärkere Motoren reinkloppt, mit dem die Achse überfordert ist. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Als Fahranfänger kann und sollte man sich kaufen, was man sich auch leisten kann, aber ein Fahrzeug mit mehr als 10 Jahren auf dem Buckel würde ich nicht wollen. Zu alte Technik, zu hoher Verbrauch und vermutlich bald fällige größere Reparaturen, also nicht optimal für Fahranfänger.
> Mit einem halbwegs brauchbaren Budget wird man da auch was finden, sei es Polo, Golf IV, Audi A3 oder anderes.


 
Hmm, ich kenne nicht viele 18 Jährige, die mehr Geld liegen haben als dass sie sich ein modernes Auto leisten können.
Die erste Freundin kostet ebenso, wie die Kumpels und das Hobby. Der Lappen muss auch finanziert werden, da ist kaum noch Kohle übrig und daher kauft man sich ein 2000€ Wagen. 
Hauptsache breite Schlappen und tiefer.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hauptsache breite Schlappen und tiefer.



Und lauter hast du vergessen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Mir waren breite Schlappen und tiefer wichtiger als laut. 
Laut kam später mit der neuen Anlage.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Mai 2010)

Aber schon eine Duplex Anlage von Bastuck oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

Nö, billig aber laut.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Mai 2010)

bohre ein Loch in den Endschaldämpfer  gleiche Effekt und billiger  

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Blutstoff (28. Mai 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Crashtest eines riesen Volvos gegen einen neueren Kleinstwagen gesehen. Auf dem Papier gleicher Preis, und man sollte meinen der Volvo pflügt den Fussel um. Pustekuchen, der kleine hat ne harte Fahrgastzelle, und prallt vom Volvo ab, während der Schwede den Inhalt des Motorraums durchs Amaturenbrett auf die Vordersitze befördert.
> Da sitzt man besser im Kleinwagen und überlebt...


 
Du sprichst sicher von diesem Video. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1764453-post5246.html


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Mai 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Als Fahranfänger kann und sollte man sich kaufen, was man sich auch leisten kann, aber ein Fahrzeug mit mehr als 10 Jahren auf dem Buckel würde ich nicht wollen. Zu alte Technik, zu hoher Verbrauch und vermutlich bald fällige größere Reparaturen, also nicht optimal für Fahranfänger.
> Mit einem halbwegs brauchbaren Budget wird man da auch was finden, sei es Polo, Golf IV, Audi A3 oder anderes.



Dann sag mir mal, wie man mit einem für Azubiverhältnisse schon echt gehobenen Gehalt ohne Darlehen von Mutti sich ein neueres Auto zulegen soll?? Da kauft man sich eben ne 2000 € Möhre für die ersten Jahre. Und wenns kracht haste eh Pech. Mir egal ob da nun Airbag drin ist oder nicht, mit rücksichtsvollem Fahren lässt sich viel erreichen, wenn natürlich einer mit 130 als Geisterfahrer reinfährt wars das dann eben.

Mehr als 2000 € ist eben ohne Mutti net drin, dafür kann Ich wenigstens behaupten das Auto hab Ich selber finanziert.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass man die Vorderachse vom Golf nimmt, sie in den Audi drückt und dann stärkere Motoren reinkloppt, mit dem die Achse überfordert ist.


Dachte immer A4 = Passat? Oder hat der auch die Golf-Achse?
Die 4-Zylinder sollten ja identisch sein, aber audi natürlich auch V6-Motoren, die gibts im Golf nicht so oft. 


> Hmm, ich kenne nicht viele 18 Jährige, die mehr Geld liegen haben als dass sie sich ein modernes Auto leisten können.


Das hängt natürlich davon ab, wo man wohnt. In betuchteren Gegenden bekommt schonmal der Spross den Zweitwagen, und Papa kauft ein neues Zweitgefährt. Oder wenn die Familie mehr als ein Fahrzeug hat, braucht man evtl. auch nicht gleich ein Eigenes.

Aber es stimmt natürlich, dass die Unfallzahlen bei jungen Fahranfängern gerade deshalb so hoch sind, weil sie ja mit 18 sofort ne Karre brauchen, aber kein Geld haben. Und im jugendlichen Leichtsinn ist natürlich jedes PS-starke Wrack besser als z.B. ein sicherer Kleinwagen.Man sieht halt, dass Volljährigkeit und Erwachsensein nicht viel miteinander zu tun haben. 

Manchmal muss man halt warten und sparen (und arbeiten/jobben), aber Geduld ist nicht der Jugend Stärke. 

Ich hab als Fahranfänger damals die Autos meiner Eltern angekratzt und angebeult, das war sicher und günstig. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal, wie man mit einem für Azubiverhältnisse schon echt gehobenen Gehalt ohne Darlehen von Mutti sich ein neueres Auto zulegen soll?? Da kauft man sich eben ne 2000 € Möhre für die ersten Jahre.


Ich hab damals in 11 Monaten Zivildienst plus Nebenjob an die 16.000 DM verdient. Da blieben nach dem Lappen immer noch umgerechnet 5.000 EUR für ein Auto. Und ich war noch keine 20. Gekauft hab ich zwar keines, aber ich hätte es machen können. Klar, es kommt halt auf den Nebenjob an, mit Abitur und was im Kopf muss man nicht für 6 EUR Getränkekisten stapeln, da geht auch Büroarbeit für nen 10er pro Stunde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Mai 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Dachte immer A4 = Passat? Oder hat der auch die Golf-Achse?
> Die 4-Zylinder sollten ja identisch sein, aber audi natürlich auch V6-Motoren, die gibts im Golf nicht so oft.



Der A4 war das Schwestermodell zum Passat, ist aber schon ein paar Tage her (A4 Werkscode B5).
Der aktuelle Passat ist das Schwestermodell zum Golf, ist aber dafür nicht mehr mit dem A4 verwandt (Golf/ Passat  = Quermotor, A4 = Längsmotor).



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt natürlich, dass die Unfallzahlen bei jungen Fahranfängern gerade deshalb so hoch sind, weil sie ja mit 18 sofort ne Karre brauchen, aber kein Geld haben. Und im jugendlichen Leichtsinn ist natürlich jedes PS-starke Wrack besser als z.B. ein sicherer Kleinwagen.Man sieht halt, dass Volljährigkeit und Erwachsensein nicht viel miteinander zu tun haben.



Das sehe ich genauso. ist aber ein Riesenfehler auf Teufel komm raus ein Auto zu kaufen, auch wenn man es sich eigentlich gar nicht leisten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> bohre ein Loch in den Endschaldämpfer  gleiche Effekt und billiger
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Ich rede von Musik im Auto und nicht von Lärm auf der Straße. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Dachte immer A4 = Passat? Oder hat der auch die Golf-Achse?
> Die 4-Zylinder sollten ja identisch sein, aber audi natürlich auch V6-Motoren, die gibts im Golf nicht so oft.


 
Keine Ahnung, das sind so Dinge, die ich dann immer vermute.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie muss man ja gescheit auf Arbeit kommen, denn in der Spätschicht fährt kein Bus, da nehm Ich halt n Auto, welches treu seine Dienste leistet.

Und die ganzen Idioten im Bus muss man sich echt net geben.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich 18 werde habe ich wenigstens genug Geld für ein eigenes vernüftiges Auto, da ich seit meiner Ausbildung immer einen guten Teil des Geldes "weg lege". Was allerdings nicht jeder macht.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Mai 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Was allerdings nicht jeder macht.


Ja, weil einige mit 18 noch in der schule hocken und noch keine Ausbildung machen können


----------



## roadgecko (29. Mai 2010)

Dann würde ich mir aber kein 500€ geschoß kaufen wo die meißten tragenden Teile schon vom Rost zersetzt sind


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Mai 2010)

Nö, würd ich auch net....
Lieber was "vernünftiges" fürn paar € mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ja, weil einige mit 18 noch in der schule hocken und noch keine Ausbildung machen können


 
Ferienjob FTW. 
Und nicht immer die Knete für die Mädchen ausgeben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Mai 2010)

Man muss halt richtig schauen nach guten Gebrauchtn, wenn man selber (oder der Vater ^^) zwei rechte Hände hat, kann man viel selber machen. Da nimmt man sich eben mal Zeit fürs Baby


----------



## riedochs (5. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte kotzen. Haben mir doch ein paar ********************* die BBS Ventilkappen auf dem Rastplatz geklaut. Allerdings nur 3 von 4, dann muss die jemand gestört haben


----------



## der_yappi (6. Juni 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen. Haben mir doch ein paar ********************* die BBS Ventilkappen auf dem Rastplatz geklaut. Allerdings nur 3 von 4, dann muss die jemand gestört haben



Sei froh das es "nur" die Ventildeckel waren und nicht die kompletten Räder


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Sei froh das es "nur" die Ventildeckel waren und nicht die kompletten Räder


 
Weiß nicht, vielleicht wollte er die BBS Teile einfach nicht haben. 
Allerdings wäre es ein Grund gewesen, sich "geschickt" von den BBS zu trennen.


----------



## riedochs (6. Juni 2010)

Die Felgen sind VW Donington (aber von BBS gefertigt) Die Kappen waren dabei. Was mich nur ankotzt ist da sich jetzt am Montag 4 neue Ventilkappen besorgen muss. Das vermiest einem schon die Urlaubsstimmung wenn 2 Wochen lang in Slowenien und Italien nichts passiert und dann kurz vor daheim sowas.


----------



## orca113 (6. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, vielleicht wollte er die BBS Teile einfach nicht haben.
> Allerdings wäre es ein Grund gewesen, sich "geschickt" von den BBS zu trennen.



Jo,so wurde das früher gemacht.Felgen abmontiert während der Besitzer daneben stand und mit dem Handy schon mal die Polizei rief


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juni 2010)

sind das die 2 teiligen?
dasnn sei mal froh das sie dir nicht die Schräubchen geklaut haben


----------



## riedochs (6. Juni 2010)

Jep, sind die 2-Teiligen Felgen


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juni 2010)

cerespk schrieb:


> sind das die 2 teiligen?
> Dasnn sei mal froh das sie dir nicht die schräubchen geklaut haben



lol


----------



## orca113 (6. Juni 2010)

Die Dehnschrauben kosten auch ein paar € davon mal abgesehen das du ohne die ganz schwer abfliegen kannst.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juni 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Die Dehnschrauben kosten auch ein paar € davon mal abgesehen das du *ohne die ganz schwer abfliegen kannst.*



Und genau das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Juni 2010)

in ca. 4 wochen dürfte meine neue karre kommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> in ca. 4 wochen dürfte meine neue karre kommen.



Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bestellt?



Der Frage schließ ich mich mal an.

Hab heute von meinem Händler als vorläufigen Termin den August genannt bekommen.
Wird ein Ibiza FR in gelb
150 PS mit 7-Gang-DSG
Bi-Xenon
Radio mit USB und Bluetooth




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Juni 2010)

325d touring.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der Frage schließ ich mich mal an.
> 
> Hab heute von meinem Händler als vorläufigen Termin den August genannt bekommen.
> Wird ein Ibiza FR in gelb
> ...


 
Wozu brauchst du 7 Gänge?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

*::.EDIT::.*
* Dies ist mein Beitrag zum Ablauf des Autokaufs meines kommenden Spielzeugs (aus Planet 3D Now).*
* ::.EDIT::.*​ 
Ich dachte mal ich erstelle in Bezug nehmend zu diesem Beitrag: TT Haarklein einen Thread für meinen kommenden Wagen.

*1. Die Bestellung*
Am 04. Mai war es soweit, ich habe meinen TT Roadster bestellt, zwar noch in der falschen Farbe, die von mir gewünschte war noch nicht bestellbar. Aber alles war soweit unter Dach und Fach.

*2. Die Auftragsbestätigung*
Am 25. Mai kam sie endlich. Damit gibt es kein Zurück mehr.
Glücklicherweise wurde die Farbe doch noch auf die von mir Gewünschte geändert.

*3. .....*

Alles weitere folgt in den nächsten Wochen

Bilder etc. liegen dann hier: TT Haarklein


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe heute den Steuerbescheid bekommen, 2300 EUR Rückzahlung, und ein wenig Kirchensteuer kommt auch noch zurück. Insgesamt sollten es an die 2500 werden. 

Automäßig bin ich immer noch am schauen, der R56 Cooper S würde mich nach wie vor reizen. Ich mag Autos mit kurzen Überhängen vorn und hinten und bollerndem Auspuffsound.

Allerdings gibts im Netz Einiges zu lesen über Steuerketten-Probleme und Nagelsound bei Kälte über den Benziner. Von VW kennt man das ja beim 3-Zylinder Polomotor, aber dass BMW und den Franzosen sowas passiert? Gnaaaah. 

@Stormi: Weißt du jetzt schon, was mit dem roten Seifenkisterl passiert? Abnehmer gefunden? 

PS: Warum gibts den Dacia Duster nicht mit 300PS-Diesel? Ich will heiz0rn.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juni 2010)

@IT-P: Bose Soundsystem - mein Beileid....


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ​*1. Die Bestellung*
> Am 04. Mai war es soweit, ich habe meinen TT Roadster bestellt, zwar noch in der falschen Farbe, die von mir gewünschte war noch nicht bestellbar. Aber alles war soweit unter Dach und Fach.
> 
> *2. Die Auftragsbestätigung*
> ...


 
So schnell? 
Dann scheint der TT ja wie Blei in den Läden zu stehen, wenn man denn so schnell hintergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @IT-P: Bose Soundsystem - mein Beileid....


Im Auto ist Bose um einiges besser, glaub mir(auch wenn dus mir nicht glauben wirst, ich sags trotzdem)


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann scheint der TT ja wie Blei in den Läden zu stehen, wenn man denn so schnell hintergeworfen bekommt.



Das ist normal, auch ein VIer Golf (meistverkauftes Auto in Deutschland) oder ein A8 wird in der gleichen Zeit geliefert.
Im übrigen steht er in gar keinem Regal, denn es ist der geliftete TT davon gibt es nichtmal Vorführer, geschweige denn Lagerwagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @IT-P: Bose Soundsystem - mein Beileid....



Ich hatte Bose schon vor 10 Jahren in meinem ersten TT und auch in diversen weiteren Audi Modellen und hatte nie Probleme damit oder das Gefühl mit schlechtem Sound unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Juni 2010)

Wie lange muss man denn so nen neuen Benziner einfahren?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wie lange muss man denn so nen neuen Benziner einfahren?



Laut Werk 1.000 km. Oder anders ausgedrückt einen Samstag  .


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Laut Werk 1.000 km. Oder anders ausgedrückt einen Samstag  .


Ist das nicht Folter, solange am Stück brav bleiben?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Folter, solange am Stück brav bleiben?



Irgendwie schon. Aber man kauft sich ja nicht jeden Tag ein neues Auto  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon. Aber man kauft sich ja nicht jeden Tag ein neues Auto  .


 
Bist du dir da wirklich sicher?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du dir da wirklich sicher?



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel (hust*Auto-Nr-12*hust)  .


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Juni 2010)

@ IT-P:
Gabs kein B&O als Sonderausstattung?
Das muss sich geil anhören.

Hat zufällig jemand mal die 1000 W B&O im Aston Martin Rapide oder 1200 W Bowers & Wilkins im Jaguar gehört?

Das muss Klang von einem anderen Stern sein


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> @ IT-P:
> Gabs kein B&O als Sonderausstattung?
> Das muss sich geil anhören.
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand mal die 1000 W B&O im Aston Martin Rapide oder 1200 W Bowers & Wilkins im Jaguar gehört?



B&O gibts bei Audi nur für die 8er Modelle (A8/ R8).
Im Aston habe ichs ganz leise Gehört, der Motor war soundtechnisch interessanter.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Juni 2010)

Ist der Rapide Endsound gleich wie der des DBS?
Denn der ist einfach nur göttlich.
Da bekommt man fast nen Harten wenn man das hört
Ich glaub im R8 ist B&O auch Fehl am Platz. 
Da will man auch den V10 hören


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ist der Rapide Endsound gleich wie der des DBS?
> Denn der ist einfach nur göttlich.



Das weiss ich nicht. Aber ich persönlich präferiere den V8 Vantage, ist für mich einer der geilsten V8 "wo gibt auf Welt"  .


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juni 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @Stormi: Weißt du jetzt schon, was mit dem roten Seifenkisterl passiert? Abnehmer gefunden?



bin dran. der verkäufer des neuen nimmt ihn auf jeden fall (preis fest ausgehandelt) - falls ich ihn vorher verkaufe ist es aber auch gut. 
wieso? interesse? 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @IT-P: Bose Soundsystem - mein Beileid....


hihi - von mir auch. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte Bose schon vor 10 Jahren in meinem ersten TT und auch in diversen weiteren Audi Modellen und hatte nie Probleme damit oder das Gefühl mit schlechtem Sound unterwegs zu sein.


bose ist der inbegriff von schlechtem sound - auch wenns im auto halt einfach nicht so auffällt.
bei mir wird übrigens das harman-kardon soundsystem verbaut. 


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Folter, solange am Stück brav bleiben?


yep, so ernst wie früher ist das aber nicht mehr. ganz im gegenteil, man sollte die ersten kilometer auch nicht generell untertourig fahren, also schon das ganze band nutzen und auch mal aufs gas gehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> bose ist der inbegriff von schlechtem sound - auch wenns im auto halt einfach nicht so auffällt.
> bei mir wird übrigens das harman-kardon soundsystem verbaut.



Ich weiß nicht wie man darauf kommt. Bose ist eigentlich relativ gut.
Aber nur fürs Protokol, Harman-Kardon hatte ich in meinem 3er BMW und das war das Einzige was mehrmals nachgebessert wurden musste an dem Auto, weil die Lautsprecher immer geknackt haben  .


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juni 2010)

du musst dringend mal deine ohren untersuchen lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> du musst dringend mal deine ohren untersuchen lassen.



Dafür das es an meinen Ohren lag, ist es komisch das mehrere Lautsprecher mehr als enimal getauscht werden mussten  .


----------



## der_yappi (10. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du 7 Gänge?


 
Ganz einfach: Es geht nicht anders!
Wenn du den 1.4 TSI mit 150 PS willst, ist DSG Serie.
Wenn du nen Handschalter willst, musst du zum FR Diesel mit 143 PS greifen.
So siehts auch beim Polo GTI und Skoda Fabia RS aus.


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juni 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand mal die 1000 W B&O im Aston Martin Rapide oder 1200 W Bowers & Wilkins im Jaguar gehört?


 
Kenne beide Systeme. Am besten hat mit das Burmester-System aus dem Porsche Panamera gefallen. Dagegen ist Bose allenfalls ganz nett.

H/K kann ich dagegen nicht empfehlen. Miserable Pegel und schlechter Klang.
Und Bose hört sich auch nicht überall gut an. Z.B. im RX8, einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Es geht nicht anders!
> Wenn du den 1.4 TSI mit 150 PS willst, ist DSG Serie.
> Wenn du nen Handschalter willst, musst du zum FR Diesel mit 143 PS greifen.
> So siehts auch beim Polo GTI und Skoda Fabia RS aus.


 
Das hat mich schon immer bei VW gestört, dass man irgendwelche Pakete nehmen muss, die man eigentlich gar nicht haben will.
"_wenn du Nebelscheinwefer willst, musst du andere Alufelgen nehmen_"


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat mich schon immer bei VW gestört, dass man irgendwelche Pakete nehmen muss, die man eigentlich gar nicht haben will.
> "_wenn du Nebelscheinwefer willst, musst du andere Alufelgen nehmen_"



Versuch mal einen BMW 335d ohne Automatik zu bestellen, ...
Fast alle Hersteller haben Zwangskombinationen von Motoren mit Getrieben. Ob es immer Sinn macht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

Ja, weiß ich, als ich das letzte mal bei Opel war, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es den neuen Meriva als Diesel nur mit Automatik gibt, kein Schaltgetriebe und dann ist das auch noch der schwächere Diesel.


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen BMW 335d ohne Automatik zu bestellen, ...


 
Wie, gibt's nicht mehr? Hatte bis vor ein paar Wochen noch einen Handschalter im Fuhrpark.
Ja, die Paketvarianten sind teils sehr lästig, ob bei VW/Audi, BMW oder anderen Marken.

_Edit: hab mich verlesen, war ein 330d._


----------



## der_yappi (10. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat mich schon immer bei VW gestört, dass man irgendwelche Pakete nehmen muss, die man eigentlich gar nicht haben will.
> "_wenn du Nebelscheinwefer willst, musst du andere Alufelgen nehmen_"


 
Gerade wegen der Kombination TSI + DSG hab ich mich für den FR entschieden. Bin mal mit nem DSG gefahren und fand das klasse 
Sonst wärs wahrscheinlich der Citröen DS3 geworden.
Aber der hat mit dem 150 PS THP Motor leider "nur" ein 6 Gang Handschalter und Xenon ist für den überhaupt nicht lieferbar.



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wie, gibt's nicht mehr? Hatte bis vor ein paar Wochen noch einen Handschalter im Fuhrpark.
> Ja, die Paketvarianten sind teils sehr lästig, ob bei VW/Audi, BMW oder anderen Marken.


 
Da haste recht, bei VW / Audi musste für jeden schei... extra zahlen und blöde Kombinationen nehmen wo du nur ein Teil davon willst.
Bei Seat zum Glück nich so. Da ist die Sonderausstattungsliste ziemlich überschaubar und du bist zu keinen Kombinationen gezwungen (zumindest beim Ibiza, beim Exeo sieht glaub ich anders aus...)


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dafür das es an meinen Ohren lag, ist es komisch das mehrere Lautsprecher mehr als enimal getauscht werden mussten  .


ich habe nicht den austausch der ls in dem bmw gemeint, ich bezog mich auf deine aussage das "bose relativ gut" ist.

relativ ist zwar relativ, trotzdem wird schlechtes deswegen noch lange nicht gut. 

bose... mann mann mann... das ist doch nun wirklich der letzte mist. mich wunderts das du noch keinen test der hifi-bild aus dem hut gezaubert hast, wo dein bose-system locker alle anderen überholt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mich wunderts das du noch keinen test der hifi-bild aus dem hut gezaubert hast, wo dein bose-system locker alle anderen überholt.


 
Er sucht verzweifelt.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juni 2010)

glaube auch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> bose... mann mann mann... das ist doch nun wirklich der letzte mist. mich wunderts das du noch keinen test der hifi-bild aus dem hut gezaubert hast, wo dein bose-system locker alle anderen überholt.



Ich lese keine "Hifi-Zeitschriften" und bei soetwas subjektivem wie Sound kann ich darin auch keinen echten Sinn erkennen. 
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen udn bei allen AUdis mit Bose die ich hatte war der Sound wirklich gut. Besser als im 3er das H-K, besser als im VW das Dynaudio, besser als das NoName Soundsystem im Ocavia.
Insofern gehe ich da relativ entspannt ran. Vor allem mit dem Wissen das es ohnehin keine andere Option gegeben hätte, entweder der Gratis Schrott oder das Surround System von Bose.

Wie auch immer, in etwa 8 Wochen weiß ich mehr.


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Juni 2010)

Dass ein Bose System für 800€ in nem Auto nicht an Hifi Systeme für das selbe Geld zu Hause dran kommt, sollte jedem klar sein. Doch ich hasse diese grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen Bose, besonders im Car Hifi bereich. Es mag sein, dass Bose in den letzten Jahren viel mist mit deren Acusticmass Heimkino Systemen gebaut hat, ich finde auch, die klingen nicht toll, jedoch hat BOSE auch mal richtig tolle LS gebaut!
Und im Car Hifi Bereich bauen sie eben keine kleinen Brüllwürfel ein, bei manchen Äußerrungen frage ich mich, ob ihr schonmal in nem Auto mit BOSE Anlage gesessen seid!? Ich jedenfalls kann mich täglich am tollen Klang der Anlage in unserer A klasse erfreuen.
Und besser als gute Standardanlagen in Autos sind die BOSE Anlagen auf jeden Fall!(Natürlich kann es sein, dass sie mal für ein Auto nicht speziell geschaffen sind und deshalb ******* klingen, doch in den allermeisten Fällen ist das nicht der Fall!
Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

Zu geil. 
Ich hab heute eine Rechnung von Audi bekommen für die Nutzung des vergammelten A3 während mein A4 bei denen in der Werkstatt war. 
Sind die völlig durch den Wind? 
218€ für 5 Tage, obwohl ich den noch nicht mal wirklich benutzt hatte.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich lese keine "Hifi-Zeitschriften" und bei soetwas subjektivem wie Sound kann ich darin auch keinen echten Sinn erkennen.
> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen udn bei allen AUdis mit Bose die ich hatte war der Sound wirklich gut. Besser als im 3er das H-K, besser als im VW das Dynaudio, besser als das NoName Soundsystem im Ocavia.
> Insofern gehe ich da relativ entspannt ran. Vor allem mit dem Wissen das es ohnehin keine andere Option gegeben hätte, entweder der Gratis Schrott oder das Surround System von Bose.
> 
> Wie auch immer, in etwa 8 Wochen weiß ich mehr.



okay!  du bekommst einfach überall das beste eingebaut.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich lese keine "Hifi-Zeitschriften" und bei soetwas subjektivem wie Sound kann ich darin auch keinen echten Sinn erkennen.
> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen udn bei allen AUdis mit Bose die ich hatte war der Sound wirklich gut. Besser als im 3er das H-K, besser als im VW das Dynaudio, besser als das NoName Soundsystem im Ocavia.
> Insofern gehe ich da relativ entspannt ran. Vor allem mit dem Wissen das es ohnehin keine andere Option gegeben hätte, entweder der Gratis Schrott oder das Surround System von Bose.
> 
> Wie auch immer, in etwa 8 Wochen weiß ich mehr.



Ums kurz für Soundanfänger zu machen: Bose ist überteuerter Chinaschrott zu "Made in Germany" Preisen (woebi der Bose natürlich amerikanisch ist).

Fürs Auto reichts ja noch, immerhin müssen da einige Treiber verbaut werden, weswegen 800 € für Bose Verhältnisse fast schon günstig ist.

Also braucht man nicht gegen ihn zu schießen, denn Auto und Home Hifi sind 2 völlig verschieden Sachen.


@quantenslipstram:

Frechheit! Die Schweine, obwohl Ich Audi mag geht das ja mal gar nicht, völlig dreiste Abzocke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @quantenslipstram:
> 
> Frechheit! Die Schweine, obwohl Ich Audi mag geht das ja mal gar nicht, völlig dreiste Abzocke.


 
Werde ich auch nicht bezahlen, der Wagen ist keine 6 Wochen alt. 

Außerdem verbraucht der immer noch zuviel Sprit.
Als Erklärung haben sie gesagt, dass es an meiner Fahrweise liegt und ich normal fahren müsste, nicht aggresiv (nur weil ich keine 60 bin, fahre ich automatisch aggresiv ).
Die totalen Dumpfbacken da. 
Aber ich muss dahin, weil die Firma den Wagen dort gekauft hat.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juni 2010)

Das geht ja echt nicht. Erst sollst du 220 € für die Nutzung von 5 Tagen zahlen, und dann bist du natürlich noch Schuld am hohen Verbrauch. 

Und was hast du dann gesagt, als die dich verantwortlich machen wollten zwecks Verbrauch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

die Karre ist ganz neu, und hat seit dem ersten Tag so viel Sprit gebraucht.
Hmm, dachte ich, liegt daran, dass er neu ist, wird sich sicher bald legen.
Tat es aber nicht. Selbst der OPC, obwohl 100PS mehr, braucht weniger als der Audi.
Dann ist die Karre verreckt und ich bekam den grottigen A3 als Ersatzauto.
Dabei hab ich gesagt, dass sie mal schauen sollen, wieso der Wagen soviel verbraucht.
Als ich den abgeholt hab, sagte er, dass man nichts gefunden hat, der Wagen ist im normalen Zustand und der Mehrverbrauch (den die wahrscheinlich gar nicht gemessen haben, da der Wagen nur 4,6km während des Werkstattaufenthalts bewegt wurde) läge an meiner exzessiven Fahrweise, denn ich bin ja noch unter 30 und solche Leute fahren halt extrem wild und unüberlegt, gerade mit Auto, die mehr als 200 PS haben.

Ich hab ihm so leicht den Vogel gezeigt... 
Und bin dann abgerauscht.
So viel Inkompetenz habe ich bei einem Werkstattleiter noch nie erlebt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> okay!  du bekommst einfach überall das beste eingebaut.



Schön wärs, bei BMW bin ich mit dem H-K auf die Nase gefallen. Aber man hat in der Regel ja keine Wahl da es oftmals nur einen Ausstatter für besseren Klang bei der jeweiligen Marke gibt.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> läge an meiner exzessiven Fahrweise, denn ich bin ja noch unter 30 und solche Leute fahren halt extrem wild und unüberlegt, gerade mit Auto, die mehr als 200 PS haben.


Du bist unter 30
Ich dachte du wärst 50+


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juni 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Du bist unter 30
> Ich dachte du wärst 50+



 wie mies 

So Langsam sollte Audi sich mal mühen, die Werkstätten ordentlich auszulesen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Du bist unter 30


 
Ich bin ein junger Spund. 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wärst 50+


 
Noch bin ich nicht verwest.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> bin dran. der verkäufer des neuen nimmt ihn auf jeden fall (preis fest ausgehandelt) - falls ich ihn vorher verkaufe ist es aber auch gut.
> wieso? interesse?


Ist schon ein interessantes Wägelchen. Wieviel zahlt dir der Händler denn? Bei mobile.de wird der 123d afaik nur über 20.000 angeboten. Etwas mehr als ich flüssig hätte.

Nachteil vom 1er ist halt, dass er wohl nicht so schön blubbert wie der Cooper S. Dafür hat er mehr Drehmoment und schluckt wohl etwas weniger.


----------



## Zoon (10. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen BMW 335d ohne Automatik zu bestellen, ...



Gibt kein Schaltgetriebe was das Drehmoment vom 335d dauerhaft verträgt 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm so leicht den Vogel gezeigt...
> Und bin dann abgerauscht.
> So viel Inkompetenz habe ich bei einem Werkstattleiter noch nie erlebt.



Schreib mal nen freundl. Brief direkt an Audi, denke mal die werden dann schon ein paar Augen auf deinen Werkstattmeister werfen


----------



## Stormbringer (10. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ums kurz für Soundanfänger zu machen: Bose ist überteuerter Chinaschrott zu "Made in Germany" Preisen (woebi der Bose natürlich amerikanisch ist).


so isses.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schön wärs, bei BMW bin ich mit dem H-K auf die Nase gefallen. Aber man hat in der Regel ja keine Wahl da es oftmals nur einen Ausstatter für besseren Klang bei der jeweiligen Marke gibt.


das system in meinem einser läuft einwandrei - und ist auch ein HK.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist schon ein interessantes Wägelchen. Wieviel zahlt dir der Händler denn? Bei mobile.de wird der 123d afaik nur über 20.000 angeboten. Etwas mehr als ich flüssig hätte.
> 
> Nachteil vom 1er ist halt, dass er wohl nicht so schön blubbert wie der Cooper S. Dafür hat er mehr Drehmoment und schluckt wohl etwas weniger.


der händler zahlt 24.5 - bei mobile geht ein wagen in der ausstattung für rund 28k weg.



Zoon schrieb:


> Gibt kein Schaltgetriebe was das Drehmoment vom 335d dauerhaft verträgt


gibts keines oder nur kein bezahlbares?


----------



## 1821984 (10. Juni 2010)

ich bin die tage grad dran, nen G60 Kabelbaum in eine Golf 1 Karosse zu bauen. 
Motor hängt auch schon nur jetzt müssen die Kabelbäume zusammengelgt werden. 

Wie steht ihr zu so welchen umbauten?

interessiert mich grad mal, weil ihr immer nur über so neue autos sprecht.
Hat von euch schonmal jemand viellecht son Umbau mitgemacht?

Naja wenns nachher läuft, dann kann man sich im golf 1 mal son sprint mit nem 335d oder auch Benziner erlauben. Klarer gewichtsvorteil bei annähernd gleicher leistung. Grins


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juni 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Gibt kein Schaltgetriebe was das Drehmoment vom 335d dauerhaft verträgt



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn es sind nur 60 Nm mehr Drehmoment. Ist ne reine Politiksache.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> das system in meinem einser läuft einwandrei - und ist auch ein HK.



Das glaube ich dir. Aber wie dumm müsste man sein wenn man eine Einzelerfahrung auf eine komplette Modellreihe oder noch persverser auf einen kompletten Hersteller ummünzt?
Insofern würde ich auch beim nächsten BMW wieder H-K bestellen. Nur wenn der und der darauf folgende Wagen den gleichen Fehler mitbringen würden, würde ich wohl freiwillig drauf verzicheten.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das system in meinem einser läuft einwandrei - und ist auch ein HK.


Ich hab noch keinen 7er gehört, in dem das H/K Surroundset geknackt hätte. Höchstens mal beim Freisprechen, blame the phone! 
Das Ganze ist schon recht stimmig, zumal die dickeren Headunits ja auch von Harman kommen.


> der händler zahlt 24.5 - bei mobile geht ein wagen in der ausstattung für rund 28k weg.


Hehe, dachte ich mir, der Händler zahlt schon 10.000 mehr, als in mein letztes Hemd reingehen zur Zeit. 
Ich denke ich setze meine Obergrenze jetzt bei 15.000 an und suche mir was nettes Gebrauchtes. Oder doch nen Dacia Daster neu?   




> gibts keines oder nur kein bezahlbares?


Handschaltung bei 580nm, da wird es vermutlich schon eng bei der Auswahl. immerhin reden wir von nem Alltagsauto, das preislich unterm 5er bleiben muss. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr zu so welchen umbauten?


Naja, ist halt Marke Frankenstein. ein gut erhaltener 1er Golf ist selten und fast schon ein Oldtimer, verbastelt ist er nichts wert, mit Originalteilen wird er zum Sammlerstück. solange die Teile identisch sind über die Baureihen hinweg ist es ja ok, ansonsten ist es dann verbastelt.



> interessiert mich grad mal, weil ihr immer nur über so neue autos sprecht.


Hier wird halt viel von Alltagsautos geredet, ein 1er Golf ist kein Alltagsauto, nicht mehr. Der gehört ja schon zu den bedrohten Arten und daher geschont. 



> Naja wenns nachher läuft, dann kann man sich im golf 1 mal son sprint mit nem 335d oder auch Benziner erlauben. Klarer gewichtsvorteil bei annähernd gleicher leistung. Grins


Irgendwas um 280PS und 580nm hat der aktuelle 335d, Biturbo sei dank.
Da wird der 1er Golf Probleme haben.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

jo die 250Ps sind min. angestrebt. das bei nichtmal 900Kg. als spassauto ist das was feines wie ich finde. Da wird der Golf keine großen Porbs mit dem 335 haben. Das standhafte ist eher das thema. Aber so ein auto rollt ja nur paar hundert km im Jahr!


----------



## Blutstoff (11. Juni 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Hat von euch schonmal jemand viellecht son Umbau mitgemacht?


 
Hab meinen Golf IV R32 damals komplett umbauen lassen. Bi-Turbo (ca. 450 PS) mit allerlei Zubehör, DSG-Modifikation, Kupplung, größere Bremsanlage, Fahrwerk, Auspuff. Hatte echt Spaß gemacht das Auto. Aber mit einem 1er Golf würd ich das nicht machen wollen.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juni 2010)

bei der kiste fehlen alle essentiellen sicherheitsvorkehrungen - und da rede ich noch nicht mal von elektronischen helferlein.
also ich finde das ne ganz doofe idee.


----------



## riedochs (11. Juni 2010)

Soundsysteme sind eine sehr subjektive Angelegenheit. Ich habe das DynAudio im Scirocco und bin sehr zufrieden, andere finden es hat zu wenig Bass und lohnt den Aufpreis nicht. Im Passat habe ich auch die besseren VW Lautsprecher drin und nicht die 0815 Teile und die es damals gab und der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht.

Stormi: Wenn du ein neues Spielzeug hast wird es Zeit für Kaffee


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

Sicherheitsausstattung. Was ihr immer alle habt. Das Auto hat für sein gewicht eine ausreichende bremse und verzögert schon ganz brachial. Der Rest sollte der Verstand machen. Für den Notfall ist noch ein Käfig vorhanden. 
Wenn man sich immer über sowas gedanken machen würde, dürfte keiner ein auto fahren, welches annähernd die 350PS marke erreicht. Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, aber jeder der so ein Auto baut weis ganz sicher, dass er damit nicht mit 100 Klamotten gegen einen Baum fahren sollte.

Grundlegende Sachen wie Bremse usw. sollte man natürlich beachten aber ein ESP oder son Quatsch ist eher hinderlich als hilfreich. Es ist ja auch keine Auto für den Alltag. Wenn er 1000Km im Jahr läuft, ist das schon viel!!!

@Blutstoff: Von Welchen Hersteller hast du das machen lassen.?


----------



## Blutstoff (11. Juni 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> @Blutstoff: Von Welchen Hersteller hast du das machen lassen.?


 
Bei ihm: Rothe Motorsport R32 Turbo
Kann Rothe nur jeden empfehlen, der solch einen Umbau plant. Sehr saubere Arbeit. Vor allem legt Rothe viel Wert auf Standfestigkeit. Ich habe schon zwei Fahrzeuge bei ihm Umbauen lassen und war bisher immer zufrieden.
Als nächstes wird der TT-RS meiner Frau von ihm umgebaut, aber der muss erstmal geliefert werden. Angepeilte Leistung min. 500 PS.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2010)

Also die Lautsprecher in unserem Touran klingen eigtl. ganz ordentlich.
Wir haben das RNS 300 und 8 Lautsprecher.
Welcher Hersteller das ist weiß ich nicht, aber klingt eigtl. echt gut.
Liegt vllt. daran, dass ich sonst keinen Vergleich mit einem anderen Audiosystem in Autos hab.


----------



## Blutstoff (11. Juni 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Liegt vllt. daran, dass ich sonst keinen Vergleich mit einem anderen Audiosystem in Autos hab.


 
Daran liegt es ganz sicher.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Bei ihm: Rothe Motorsport R32 Turbo
> Kann Rothe nur jeden empfehlen, der solch einen Umbau plant. Sehr saubere Arbeit. Vor allem legt Rothe viel Wert auf Standfestigkeit. Ich habe schon zwei Fahrzeuge bei ihm Umbauen lassen und war bisher immer zufrieden.
> Als nächstes wird der TT-RS meiner Frau von ihm umgebaut, aber der muss erstmal geliefert werden. Angepeilte Leistung min. 500 PS.




hab schon von vielen leuten gehört, das Rothe sehr gute arbeit leistung soll.
Der andere ist ja der HGP aber da soll das mit der standfestigkeit nicht so dolle sein!

Naja mein Autowagen hat auch ne gute basis aber wenn umbauen dann selbst. Bin da aber noch am Überlegen ob ich jetzt angeh oder doch lieber lass. Weil wenn denn oder gar nicht. Aber einfach mal Chiptuning ist mir zu dusselig. Basis stellt der 1,8t da. Hab auch schon welche mit knapp 600PS gesehen aber das ja bischen viel des guten.


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juni 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Stormi: Wenn du ein neues Spielzeug hast wird es Zeit für Kaffee



klar doch. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Sicherheitsausstattung. Was ihr immer alle habt. Das Auto hat für sein *gewicht *eine *ausreichende *bremse und verzögert schon ganz brachial. Der Rest sollte der Verstand machen. Für den Notfall ist noch ein Käfig vorhanden.



du hast eine andere bremse nachgerüstet?
ansonst hätte die kiste zuviel power für die mickrige serienbremse.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

ja denkst du etwa das da ein 250PS motor drin ist und ne Bremsanlage, die ursprünglich für 50 oder 70 PS da war.

Irgendwie hört sich das so abwährtend an. Sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass heutige autos immer so tolle bremsen haben. Auch immer sehr viel spielkram aber wenn man da mal richtig mit bremsen will gehts doch gleich los mit Fadding usw. Rennstrecke halten die 2 Runden durch wenns gut läuft und dann sind die schrott.

Ums genauer zu sagen ist dort ne 288mm anlage vorne drin und die bekommt so ein 850Kg Renner sicher zum stehen in jeder lebenslage!


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Juni 2010)

hey, ich kann das nur bewerten anhand dem zeug das du geschrieben hast - und da stand nix von ner anderen bremse.

das ist meine aktuelle bremse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

der link geht nicht!
Ja also der Umbau hat oder bekommt folgendes:

-Karosse komplett instandgesetzt (Rost weg usw.) 
-Neu Lack
-Motor G60 (Bearbeitet= G-Lader/Kopf/Block usw.)
-Bremse mit 288mm vorn und hinten halt bischen kleiner. weis jetzt nicht genau, was da drin ist.
-Käfig
-Fahrwerk natürlich auch

Also nicht einfach nen Motor rein und gut sondern richtig mit allem drum und dran.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Ist bei meinem OPC auch.
Andere Bremsanlage, anderer Fahrwerksteile, größere Stabis, stärkere Antriebswelle, Stehbolzen, andere Kurbelwelle, neue Zylinderkopf mit verbesserert Belüftung, größerer Turbolader und noch so'n Kram.
Mit der Karre kann man 300km/h dauerhaft fahren, absolut standfest.
Nur der Innenraum ist wie Serie.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

Das wirklich lustige ist aber daran, dass dieses Auto so zu ca. 60% fertig ist, wir aber schon anfangen von wegen "wenn die leistung nicht reicht dann halt Turbo rauf". Naja der muss erstma laufen. Stand ziemlich lange alles rum und nun konnte man sich mal durch ringen dort was zu machen. 

300km/h soll der Golf ja nicht laufen aber nach möglichkeit ne 12er Zeit bringen auffer Meile. Und sonst halt zum Spass!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

So ein Auto würde ich auch nicht auf Vmax auslegen, sondern auf Beschleunigung, da ist das geringere Gewicht ja eben der Vorteil.
Aber ich denke, dass der sehr kopflastig wird, eben weil der Antriebsstrang vorne und deutlich schwerer ist als Serie.
Ich hab mal einen Golf 1 gesehen mit dem VR6 Motor vom Golf 3 und 2 Turbos. Um die 500PS hatte das Teil und nach ein paar Beschleunigungen bildeten sich Haarrisse in der Karosserie.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

ne der Motor ist zwar schwerer wie der originale aber nicht viel. Halt nen G60 nur. Sonst ist aber vorne nicht viel drinnen. Bleibt ziemlich leer alles!

Nen VR6 ist ja nen ganz anderes kaliber aber sowas machen wir nicht. Erstma klein anfangen nech!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hab in irgendeiner Tunigzeitung mal einen Golf 1 mit dem W12 Motor vom Phaeton gesehen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2010)

Oder wie ein VW Käfer mit 300 Ps und Extragewichten drin, damit das Ding beim Beschleunigen net abhebt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Richtig lecker siehts aus, wenn der Turbo beim Hoch beschleunigen platzt.


----------



## computertod (11. Juni 2010)

ich war mal vor 2 Jahren beim Traktorpulling, da is auch bei einem der neu eingebaute Turbo geplatzt^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Und so ein Turbo ist eine Nummer größer als einer im Auto.


----------



## Zoon (11. Juni 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> ich bin die tage grad dran, nen G60 Kabelbaum in eine Golf 1 Karosse zu bauen.
> Motor hängt auch schon nur jetzt müssen die Kabelbäume zusammengelgt werden.
> 
> Wie steht ihr zu so welchen umbauten?



Wenns gut gemacht ist und das Auto von außen am besten noch weitgehend unscheinbar aussieht (am besten "Golf CL Diesel" oder ähnliche Logos dranlassen  ) dann ists sowas sicher reizend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2010)

Na ja, Fahrwerk, Bremsen und Bereifung muss man anpassen, so unauffällig wirds dann doch nicht.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

Naja so Unscheinabr wie ein bis anschlag tief gedrehtes auto mit Überrollkäfig und Gruppe A Auspuff und 16" BBS halt aussehen kann. Nein der soll schon nach Racer aussehen. Farben sind Rot und Schwarz. Passt super zum Auto


----------



## Hardwell (20. Juni 2010)

ist ein 4er golf baujahr 2002 100.000 km 105 ps 5 türer super zustand für 6.500 zu teuer?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an wie neu die Verschleißteile sind.
Bei 100.000 sind viele Teile entweder gerade am Ende oder eben schon ausgetauscht.


----------



## Hardwell (20. Juni 2010)

also der zahnriehmen und die wasserpumpe und die hinteren bremsen müssen ausgetauscht werden des is aber des macht der autohändler gleich selber und des wär im preis auch schon drinnen!


----------



## Klutten (20. Juni 2010)

Teuer ist immer relativ, denn man muss das Auto gesehen haben. Marktüblich sind für das Baujahr etwa 3.900 - 5.500 Euro. Mit 6.500 Euro finde ich das Angebot aktuell schon etwas zu hoch.


----------



## riedochs (21. Juni 2010)

Wie ist denn die restlich Ausstattung?


----------



## Hardwell (21. Juni 2010)

alufelgen und es sin  .ganz neue sommerreifen droben winterreifen sin auch dabei mit dene kann ma aber nur noch einen oder höchstens zwei winter fahren!
des is da 4er golf spezial


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (21. Juni 2010)

Generel kann man rechnen: nach 4 Jahren 50% vom Neupreis, nach 8 J. 25%.
Ist aber auch Marken und Modellabhängig. 
Der Golf ist bei den Neuzulassungen immer unter den Top 3 (meist erster),
und es kommen schnell Nachfolger. Und da liegt deine Chance den Preis zu drücken. Denn wenn es viele auf dem Markt gibt und schon 2 Nachfolger da sind, hat man viel Konkurenz (aus Sicht des Verkäufers).
Gutes Auto bis auf die Klassischen Krankheiten!
Fensterheber sind bei VW mit Seil und haben so Plastikenden (Fachbegriff kenn Ich net), die laufend durch sind, kann nicht einzeln getauscht werden. Die Scheibe fällt plötzlich in den Rahmen oder bleibt stecken und nix geht mehr.
In der Stadt nicht den 5.Gang benutzen (erst ab ca.65 Km/h), sonst hast immer ärger mit der Drosselklappe die verdreckt. Die Leerlaufdrehzahl bricht beim Kuppeln kurzzeitig in den Keller, dadurch kann der Motor ausgehen.
Luftmassenmesser (bei Modellen mit) machts net lang, usw,usw.


----------



## Alriin (21. Juni 2010)

New 

Mitsubishi Lancer 1.5 Invite (109PS)


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juni 2010)

Uii ein Sportback 

sieht gut aus.

täuscht das nur oder ist der Spalt zw. Motorhaube und Frontschürze/Grill ziemlich fett?
das ist aber glaube nicht normal oder?

mfg Patrick

Edith sagt:
Ist doch normal  sieht wahrscheinlich nur destawegen der weißen Farbe so aus.


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Juni 2010)

beim lancer bin ich völlig zweigeteilt. vorne hui, hinten pfui.


----------



## Alriin (21. Juni 2010)

Ja, hinten sieht er kacke aus. Dafür schlägt er vorne jedes andere Auto.


----------



## JC88 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich find den absolut TOP!

Vor allem in weiß^^sehr sehr hübsch!


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Juni 2010)

In rot sieht er auch geil aus:

http://www.zcars.com.au/images/mitsubishi-lancer-sportback-ralliart12.jpg


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> beim lancer bin ich völlig zweigeteilt. vorne hui, hinten pfui.



Ist doch bei fast jedem aktuellen Auto so: 3er, 5er, E-Klasse, VW Polo... da gibts unzählige Beispiele.

Hat einer schon mal optisch nen Unterschied zw. VW Sharan und Touran gesehen??


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Hat einer schon mal optisch nen Unterschied zw. VW Sharan und Touran gesehen??


Äh, ja?
Zumindest früher.
Du hast recht, die Facelifts sehen doch sehr gleich aus

http://www.autokiste.de/psg/0907/grossbild/8102_1.jpg

https://www.autozeitung.de/sites/de...ages/bildergalerie/2009/11/VW_Touran_2010.jpg


----------



## JC88 (21. Juni 2010)

HA! Das kenn ich^^das ist "Such den Fehler im gleichen Bild" xD

die Blinker sind in der Front unterschiedlich


----------



## Stormbringer (21. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ja, hinten sieht er kacke aus. Dafür schlägt er vorne jedes andere Auto.



naja... ich weiss ja net. sieht aus wie so ein komischer a3 mit sfg. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ist doch bei fast jedem aktuellen Auto so: 3er, 5er, E-Klasse, VW Polo... da gibts unzählige Beispiele.


das sehe ich nicht so. nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

Ich schon, guck dir doch Audi an, die sehen von vorne fast alle gleich aus.
Und von hinten sind die gleich.


----------



## xaven (21. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr nen Golf V GTI Pirelli (230 PS, Vollausstattung). Leider nur nen iPhone-Bild...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

Gewöhnt man sich irgenwann an so eine Farbe?


----------



## Alriin (21. Juni 2010)

Gelb ist geil... leider sieht man sowas selten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juni 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Gelb ist geil... leider sieht man sowas selten.



Sehe ich ständig, sozusagen jeden Morgen.....Post.....


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> naja... ich weiss ja net. sieht aus wie so ein komischer a3 mit sfg.
> 
> 
> das sehe ich nicht so. nun wirklich nicht.



Du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, dass die Hecks von den genannten gut aussehen?? Also bitte...

Audi versaut es sich mit dem Design aber auch sehr, der A8 sieht irgendwie einfach nachm dickeren A4 aus.  (Man bedenke: Luxuslimo)


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juni 2010)

Tja Audi könnte sich mal wieder etwas neues einfallen lassen...was die Multiframe Front angeht...

Langsam wird es langweilig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Audi versaut es sich mit dem Design aber auch sehr, der A8 sieht irgendwie einfach nachm dickeren A4 aus.  (Man bedenke: Luxuslimo)


 
Ich weiß, ich hab einen A4 und lach die A8 Besitzer schon aus. 
Bei mir sieht das Tagfahrlicht fetter aus.


----------



## xaven (21. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gewöhnt man sich irgenwann an so eine Farbe?



Naja das is eben der Pirelli. Gibt noch ne Edition 30, die ist rot. Und gelb macht den für mich etwas besonderer, davon gibts weltweit nur ca. 500 Stück.



Alriin schrieb:


> Gelb ist geil... leider sieht man sowas selten.



Danke, find ich auch


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, dass die Hecks von den genannten gut aussehen?? Also bitte...
> 
> Audi versaut es sich mit dem Design aber auch sehr, der A8 sieht irgendwie einfach nachm dickeren A4 aus.  (Man bedenke: Luxuslimo)



ja, bei audi gebe ich dir recht. es gibt aber auch schicke hintern: das heck von meinem coupe wird nicht umsonst als knackarsch bezeichnet.  und die e9x-hecks finde ich auch durchaus gelungen.


btw: ich finde gelb geil - ist zwar nur ein golf, aber die farbe ist geil.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Juni 2010)

hihi.... 
BMW M3 schlägt brandneuen Audi RS 5 im sport auto-Vergleichstest


----------



## roadgecko (22. Juni 2010)

Designtechnisch finde ich den M3 auch irgendwie schöner 

Hier noch ein kleiner Leckerbissen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/guXwwZmyifU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/guXwwZmyifU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Blutstoff (22. Juni 2010)

War zu erwarten, dass der RS5 nicht ganz an die Fahrleistungen des M3 rankommt oder sogar übertrifft. Trotz allem gefällt mir der RS5 innen als auch außen besser als der M3.

@hirschi-94

Audi nennt das Singleframe, nicht Multiframe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch eher den Audi nehmen, er ist das komplettere Auto, wer fährt denn ständig auf der Nordschleife rum.


----------



## Blutstoff (22. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher den Audi nehmen, er ist das komplettere Auto, wer fährt denn ständig auf der Nordschleife rum.


 
In wiefern komplett?


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Juni 2010)

das würde ich auch gerne wissen... vielleicht meint er das dem bmw der SFG fehlt.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Juni 2010)

SFG?

Mir persönlich gefällt der Audi vom Aussehen her besser.
Aber nur wenn er rot ist, das sieht so geil aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

Komplett meine ich, dass das nicht kompromisslos auf Rennen getrimmt ist, was mich bei den BMW schon immer gestört hat.


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Juni 2010)

wir reden hier von einem RS5... also wenn audi da nicht versucht hat kompromisslos zu sein, dann weiss ich auch nicht. 

wer ein "komplettes" auto braucht, der ist mit einem 3.2er oder 3.0tdi besser bedient.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> wer ein "komplettes" auto braucht, der ist mit einem 3.2er oder 3.0tdi besser bedient.


 
Da reicht dann ein Berlingo.


----------



## Blutstoff (22. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komplett meine ich, dass das nicht kompromisslos auf Rennen getrimmt ist, was mich bei den BMW schon immer gestört hat.


 
Der M3 ist nicht kompromisslos auf Rennen getrimmt. Er bietet einfach die bessere Fahrdynamik im Vergleich zum RS5 und lässt dabei den Komfort ebenfalls nicht zu kurz kommen.
Wesentlich kompromissloser wäre der hier: BMW Deutschland : Faszination BMW : BMW Aktuell


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja, bei audi gebe ich dir recht. es gibt aber auch schicke hintern: das heck von meinem coupe wird nicht umsonst als knackarsch bezeichnet.  und die e9x-hecks finde ich auch durchaus gelungen.
> 
> 
> btw: ich finde gelb geil - ist zwar nur ein golf, aber die farbe ist geil.



Ich finde den RS5 klasse-alleine schon innen ein Traum. Aber jeder hat seinen Geschmack. 

Noch mal zum Thema Heck: Der Alfa Romeo Giulletta sieht von hinten wirklich traumhaft aus...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

Alfa hat immer was, da kommt Design vor nüchterner Funktion, sieht eben gut aus.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alfa hat immer was, da kommt Design vor nüchterner Funktion, sieht eben gut aus.


Außen hui, aber ganz unten steckt halt doch die Fiat-Platform und viele Fiat-Teile. Ich finds schade, früher hatte AR eigene Fahrwerke, eigene Motoren, Heckantrieb bei vielen Modellen usw.

Heute sind es nur noch elegantere, teurere Fiats...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2010)

Es ist zum Teil wirklich krass, wie sehr sich das Öl auf die Laufkultur des Motors auswirken kann, gleiches auch bei Zündkerzen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Außen hui, aber ganz unten steckt halt doch die Fiat-Platform und viele Fiat-Teile. Ich finds schade, früher hatte AR eigene Fahrwerke, eigene Motoren, Heckantrieb bei vielen Modellen usw.
> 
> Heute sind es nur noch elegantere, teurere Fiats...


 
Ist woanders nicht anders. 
Früher hat VW die Autos für Porsche gebaut, dann haben sie es selbst gemacht, wenn macht das wieder VW. 
Mercedes kauft für die A/B Klasse auch viel ein.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist woanders nicht anders.
> Früher hat VW die Autos für Porsche gebaut, dann haben sie es selbst gemacht, wenn macht das wieder VW.
> Mercedes kauft für die A/B Klasse auch viel ein.



Ist ja mittlerweile Gang und Gäbe.



BMW mit PSA (Peugeot / Citröen) -> 1,6 THP Benziner (u.a. Mini Cooper S und 207, RCZ, Citröen DS3)
Toyota und wieder  PSA (Aygo, 107, C1)
Die gesamten Marken innerhalb des VW Konzerns
Hier sind noch viel mehr Bsps.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> BMW mit PSA (Peugeot / Citröen) -> 1,6 THP Benziner (u.a. Mini Cooper S und 207, RCZ, Citröen DS3)


Ist vielleicht nicht das beste Beispiel, denn ich denke BMW hat sich da eher beteiligt, um schnell ein brauchbares und effizientes Aggregat für Frontantrieb zu bekommen. Da wurden vermutlich PSA-Patente benötigt und benutzt, die BMW dank Heckantrieb selber nicht hat. der Tritec 1.6er vom alten Mini davor war ja eher ein "Einkauf" und wurde dann eben ersetzt bzw. musste auch ersetzt werden (war ja von Daimler Chrysler und ursprünglich für Rover gedacht, nicht für BMW).

Aber generell stimmt es natürlich, Platform gibt es fast überall. Bei BMW intern ja auch, 3er und 1er, 5er und 7er teilen sich Technologie usw.

Bei Alfa ärgert es mich halt deshalb, weil viele sportliche Eigenheiten der Marke einfach aufgegeben wurden, um den Preis zu drücken. Maserati und Ferrari sind da technisch eigenständiger, aber halt auch Nischenmarken.

So richtig schöne Fahrzeuge wie den klassischen Spider, den GTV 6 oder den Giulia Sprint/Bertone GTV wird es wohl nie wieder geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

Nö, BMW kauft ein, machen übrigens viele, weil die Franzosen auch sehr viel Erfahrung im Diesel Sektor haben.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, BMW kauft ein, machen übrigens viele, weil die Franzosen auch sehr viel Erfahrung im Diesel Sektor haben.


Der jetzige Benzin-Motor im Mini wurde von BMW und Peugeot entwickelt. Der davor (Tritec) war eingekauft. Ob du es glauben willst oder nicht, so ist es eben. 

Kann sein, dass der Dieselmotor nach wie vor eingekauft ist. Im alten Mini One D war es der vom Toyota Yaris.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2010)

Ist doch auch nicht wild, wenn man Motoren einkauft.
Warum sollte BMW für den Mini extra selbst Motoren entwickeln, das ist aufwändig und teuer, es verteuert den Wagen nur unnötig.


----------



## Hardwell (22. Juni 2010)

mein r8 is grad in der werkstadt jetz muss ich mit nem s8 rumfahren!


----------



## Stormbringer (22. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch auch nicht wild, wenn man Motoren einkauft.
> Warum sollte BMW für den Mini extra selbst Motoren entwickeln, das ist aufwändig und teuer, es verteuert den Wagen nur unnötig.



ich wiederhole es auch gerne nochmal, der motor wurde gemeinsam entwickelt und unterscheidet sich in serie wohl erheblich von dem jeweiligen pendant. 
der olle kompressor wurde dazugekauft, und der motor war imho nur schlecht.


----------



## Mosed (23. Juni 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> mein r8 is grad in der werkstadt jetz muss ich mit nem s8 rumfahren!



Audi hat extra für dich einen S8 rausgebracht? Den gibt es offiziell nämlich nicht (laut Audi Seite) ...


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juni 2010)

Doch, den gibts, aber egal

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_S8

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/gebr...n/vorgaengermodelle/a8/s8.html&container=page


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juni 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Audi hat extra für dich einen S8 rausgebracht? Den gibt es offiziell nämlich nicht (laut Audi Seite) ...


Nein, new_devide meinte er muß jetzt mit dem rumfahren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feivel (23. Juni 2010)

ich find Bobbycars klasse...
die können auch ganz schön schnell werden.......


----------



## Mosed (23. Juni 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Doch, den gibts, aber egal



So wie es aussieht hat Audi den ja eingestellt. Gibt es derzeit dann wohl nur gebraucht.
Habe nur bei den Neuwagen geschaut...


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juni 2010)

Ist echt schade eigentlich, der S8 ist n geiles Teil.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juni 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Audi hat extra für dich einen S8 rausgebracht? Den gibt es offiziell nämlich nicht (laut Audi Seite) ...



Vom alten Modell.
Aber wer fährt schon Luxusliner von gestern?


----------



## Blutstoff (23. Juni 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hat Audi den ja eingestellt. Gibt es derzeit dann wohl nur gebraucht.
> Habe nur bei den Neuwagen geschaut...


 
Die aktuelle Baureihe wurde erst dieses Jahr vorgestellt. Ein S-Modell wird folgen, wie immer bei Audi.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Juni 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Baureihe wurde erst dieses Jahr vorgestellt. Ein S-Modell wird folgen, wie immer bei Audi.



Jap der S8 kommt noch. Aber wer braucht den denn schon??


----------



## Blutstoff (23. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Jap der S8 kommt noch. Aber wer braucht den denn schon??


 
Sicher geht es beim S8 nicht um Verkaufszahlen, sondern viel mehr um Image. Man möchte BMW (Alpina B7) und Mercedes (AMG) nicht kampflos das Feld überlassen.
Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem 12 Zylinder-Modell.


----------



## Freeak (23. Juni 2010)

Ich Brauche keinen Audi. Auch keinen BMW und mercedes, aber auch VW, es ist einfach alles nur noch Optik Einheitsbrei, völlig langweilig.

Es wird Eingekauft, getauscht etc. Klar zum einen um Kosten zu Sparen und auch um die Preise nicht Explodieren zu lassen. (Wobei ich nicht Raffe warum ein Auto 10.000, 15.000 und mehr Kosten, ich meine bei den Prduktuionszahlen müsste da eine 0 weniger dastehen)

Ich Schaue mich da lieber bei (gebrauchen Japanern) um deren Optik macht in meinen Augen um einiges mehr her und auch preislich isses um einiges Attraktiver. Ich meine ich Kann nen fetten BMW fahren (und mich da für den King der Straße halten) der mal eben 40.000 Aufwärs Kostet oder nen Japaner für die Hälfte und nicht minder weniger Leistung.

Ich Glaube jeder der nen Understatemantauto Fährt weiß was das heißt.


----------



## Blutstoff (23. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, du vergleicht hier gerade Äpfel mit Pferdeäpfeln.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Sicher geht es beim S8 nicht um Verkaufszahlen, sondern viel mehr um Image. Man möchte BMW (Alpina B7) und Mercedes (AMG) nicht kampflos das Feld überlassen.
> Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem 12 Zylinder-Modell.



BMW und Alpina sind zwei komplett verschiedene Firmen.
Alpina nimmt BMWs als Grundlage.
Ich denke mal du meinst die M GmbH welche direkt zu BMW gehört?

Und wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Aplina und BMW (direkt oder M) hätte, würde ich mich für die Alpinas entscheiden.
B3s oder B3s BiTurbo


----------



## Blutstoff (23. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> BMW und Alpina sind zwei komplett verschiedene Firmen.
> Alpina nimmt BMWs als Grundlage.
> Ich denke mal du meinst die M GmbH welche direkt zu BMW gehört?
> 
> ...


 
Nein, ich meine nicht die M-GmbH. Die baut (noch) keinen 7er. Alpina nannte ich deshalb, weil in jedem Alpina auch ein BMW steckt. Natürlich arbeitet Alpina trotzdem völlig unabhängig, nicht so die M-GmbH.


----------



## Freeak (23. Juni 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du vergleicht hier gerade Äpfel mit Pferdeäpfeln.




Nein mache ich Nicht, wenn ich an Understatement denke, denke ich an:1200Kg, 180 PS mit einem 1.4 Liter Motörchen sowie einen Kompressor für niedrige Drehzahlen und ein Turbo für Höhere, mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 225, die Rede ist vom Seat Ibiza Cupra.

Wenn DAS kein Understatemant ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


PS: war nur nen Beispiel, es geht auch noch Krasser nämlich mit nem Nissan Sunny sowie Allrad und 220 PS aus ner 2.0 Liter Maschine und 267 Nm, noch Fragen? Ach in Japan waren es durch den besseren Sprit sogar 254 PS und 284 Nm.


----------



## Nekro (24. Juni 2010)

Du verzichtest bei sowas aber sehr oft auch auf die Qualität. So ein Reißkocher neigt doch zum Überkochen ehm Kaputtgehen 
Klar haben die Leistung, aber das hat heute fast jeder Hersteller im Angebot. Du kannst Motoren so aufpusten das sie ohne Ende Druck haben, nur halten tut das nicht lange.
Vergleich mal einen BMW mit nem Japsen, Qualität und Verarbeitung findest du nur bei einem Hersteller und das ist es worauf viele Wert legen  Sie möchten nicht in einem PLastikpanzer rumfahren der zudem von Innen nicht gerade viel fürs Auge bietet. Andere, teurere, Marken bieten da viel mehr !

Und beim Nissan Sunny...da haben den Fahrer alle guten Geister verlassen!


----------



## Blutstoff (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Nein mache ich Nicht, wenn ich an Understatement denke, denke ich an:1200Kg, 180 PS mit einem 1.4 Liter Motörchen sowie einen Kompressor für niedrige Drehzahlen und ein Turbo für Höhere, mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 225, die Rede ist vom Seat Ibiza Cupra.
> 
> Wenn DAS kein Understatemant ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


 
Das hat nichts mit Understatement zu tun. 

Ich fahr zwar selber nen Nippon-Bomber, aber mit über 400 PS und Rundumverspoilerung käme ich trotzdem nicht auf die Idee, Luxuslimosienen mit viel Power Understatement abzusprechen. Denn dagegen kann mein GT-R nicht mithalten.  Leistung und viel Plastik, ja - Understatement, Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Nein mache ich Nicht, wenn ich an Understatement denke, denke ich an:1200Kg, 180 PS mit einem 1.4 Liter Motörchen sowie einen Kompressor für niedrige Drehzahlen und ein Turbo für Höhere, mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 225, die Rede ist vom Seat Ibiza Cupra.
> 
> Wenn DAS kein Understatemant ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.
> 
> ...



ach... ich dachte wir reden von richtigen autos.
seat ibiza? nissan sunny... 

btw: sind 284nm überhaupt noch erwähnenswert???


----------



## Fabian (24. Juni 2010)

> Nein mache ich Nicht, wenn ich an Understatement denke, denke ich an:1200Kg, 180 PS mit einem 1.4 Liter Motörchen sowie einen Kompressor für niedrige Drehzahlen und ein Turbo für Höhere, mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 225, die Rede ist vom Seat Ibiza Cupra.


Also ich hatte mal die zweifelhafte "Ehre" in sowas mitzufahren.
Konnte mich nicht überzeugen,ganz im Gegenteil...



> ach... ich dachte wir reden von richtigen autos.
> seat ibiza? nissan sunny...


*zustimm*

Ich finde die Autos aus der deutschen oberen Mittelklasse/Oberklasse haben viel mehr Understatement als so ein kleiner aufgeladener Reiskocher etc. der dir agressiv auf der Stoßstange hängt.



> Ach in Japan waren es durch den besseren Sprit sogar 254 PS und 284 Nm.


Zum Vergleich der Audi 2.0 TFSI mit 211 PS und 350nm.Was macht der Motor im Sunny jetzt besser?


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Nein mache ich Nicht, wenn ich an Understatement denke, denke ich an:1200Kg, 180 PS mit einem 1.4 Liter Motörchen sowie einen Kompressor für niedrige Drehzahlen und ein Turbo für Höhere, mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 225, die Rede ist vom Seat Ibiza Cupra.
> 
> Wenn DAS kein Understatemant ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


 
Ob Understatement oder nicht - ich hab mir den FR mit 150PS bestellt und freu mich schon drauf.
Auch wenns manche hier gibt, für die ein Motor 6, eher 8 Zylinder und min. 3l Hubraum haben muss, um überhaupt als Motor angesehen zu werden 

Und besser wie mein 206er mit 75PS ist der FR allemal
Kann zwar nicht mit dem R Scirocco von meinem Cousin, dem Alpina B3S BiTurbo meiner Tante oder dem S500 meines Onkels mithalten.
Aber es ist auch der Unterschied im Verdienst zu sehen.
Als Azubi kann ch keine Bäume ausreißen - da ist der FR ein seeehr guter Mittelweg.


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Und beim Nissan Sunny...da haben den Fahrer alle guten Geister verlassen!





> Zum Vergleich der Audi 2.0 TFSI mit 211 PS und 350nm.Was macht der Motor  im Sunny jetzt besser?


@ fabian

Wa solln der Mist? ich selber Fahr nen Sunny, und das teil hat 75 PS und 16 Ventile, und an der Ampel versägt man damit so manchen Hochgezüchteten BMW, Audi, Mercedes und wie se alle heißen. Klar Endgeschwindigkeit ist ne andere Geschichte, aber Prinzipiell ist das Leistungsgewicht entscheidend.

Du kannst nen Golf IV Fahren der meinetwegen 1400 Auf die Waage bringt, und der hat meinetwegen 200 PS, Und wenn du die gegen nen BMW der meinetwegen 350 PS unter der Haube hat schaut alles nach nem Sieg für den BMW aus, aber Pustekuchen, das Leistungsgewicht Spielt ne Entscheidende Rolle.

Und da issen Nissan Sunny auch wenn 220 PS wenig klingt dennoch Flotter wie nen BMW der mit seinen meinetwegen fast 2 Tonnen, mehr Gewicht Pro PS Stemmen muss. Da dort auch wesentlich mehr Kraft auf das Fahrzeug angewendet werden muss um es zu bewegen. Irgendwo einleuchtend oder?

Zumal das mit dem "Plastikpanzer" auch schon lange nicht mehr der Fall ist, da sind die Japaner den Europäischen Modellen schon lange Ebenbürtig.

Daher zählt diese Argument schon lange nicht mehr. Zumal man selbst in den Günstigeren Modellen auch von "besseren Herstellern" auch eine Plastiklandschaft entgegenkommt soweit das Auge Reicht.

Bestes beispiel der BMW 1ser. Plastiklook der 80er lässt Grüßen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> btw: sind 284nm überhaupt noch erwähnenswert???



Hab mal bite etwas Respekt! Meiner schafft grad so bei 3000 u/min -1 seine galanzvollen 140 Nm... Aber das reicht schon aus, zumindest als Anfänger. Und das Armaturenbrett ist beispielsweise bei Audi schon vor gut 20 Jahren aus Leder gewesen. Und auch heute ist Japan = Plastik. Die Optikm im Innenraum ist bei den Asiaten grauenhaft und schlecht oft verarbeitet.

Allerdings immer noch zuverlässiger als die Deutschen, diese Mazdas, Subarus & co.


----------



## Blutstoff (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Du kannst nen Golf IV Fahren der meinetwegen 1400 Auf die Waage bringt, und der hat meinetwegen 200 PS, Und wenn du die gegen nen BMW der meinetwegen 350 PS unter der Haube hat schaut alles nach nem Sieg für den BMW aus, aber Pustekuchen, das Leistungsgewicht Spielt ne Entscheidende Rolle.


 
Mit welchem 350 PS BMW vergleichst du denn den 1400 kg Golf? M3, 135i, Z4, 335i? Egal, such dir einen aus, die sind eh alle schneller.




Freeak schrieb:


> Und da issen Nissan Sunny auch wenn 220 PS wenig klingt dennoch Flotter wie nen BMW der mit seinen meinetwegen fast 2 Tonnen, mehr Gewicht Pro PS Stemmen muss. Da dort auch wesentlich mehr Kraft auf das Fahrzeug angewendet werden muss um es zu bewegen. Irgendwo einleuchtend oder?


 

Es mag ja sein, dass ein Sunny eine 2-Tonnen-Limo à la 7er BMW auf einem Track "abzieht". Aber du vergleichst hier zwei völlig verschiedene Fahrzeugkonzepte (Äpfel und Pferdeäpfel, du erinnerst dich?). Man vergleicht ja auch kein 300PS Schlauchboot mit einer 100-Meter Yacht.


----------



## Blutstoff (24. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Allerdings immer noch zuverlässiger als die Deutschen, diese Mazdas, Subarus & co.


 
Nö, das war einmal. Pannenstatistik 2009 - Einleitung


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein, dass ein Sunny eine 2-Tonnen-Limo à la 7er BMW auf einem Track "abzieht". Aber du vergleichst hier zwei völlig verschiedene Fahrzeugkonzepte (Äpfel und Pferdeäpfel, du erinnerst dich?). Man vergleicht ja auch kein 300PS Schlauchboot mit einer 100-Meter Yacht.



Lass ihn  doch, wie die Leute die immer einen versuchen an der Ampel abzuziehen, wenn einer mit heruntergelassenem Fenster und Atzen Musik wartet und dann n Burnout hinlegt und sich der BMW-(Oder Mercedes & co.) Fahrer denkt: Oh Gott... welcher Idiot. 

Der 7er und n Sunny sind wirklich 2 komplett unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge, unvergleichbar alleine schon vom Preis und der Qualität her...

@Pannenstatistik:


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2010)

Selbst nen "kleinwagen" wie der BMW 1ser ist langsamer.(BMW, Audi und Mercedes, aber auch VW und andere teure/teurere Marken haben in meinen Augen keine wirklichen kleinwagen mehr) 

Daher isses mir egal. Zumal ich BMW , Audi und Mercedes-Fahrer net ab kann, die benehmen sich im Straßenverkehr zu 90% wirklich wie die Axt im Walde, es wird Nicht geblinkt, die Sicherheitsabstände werden als "Einscherungsmöglichkeit" (nach einem meist und oft Riskanten Überholmanöver) genutzt und Kleinwagen wie ich einen fahre, sind ja keine "Gegner". Gut aber auch andere Marken wie Ford oder ander sich dabei sie sich Aufführen als wäre die Straße ihr Revier.

Und da soll ich die Karren noch toll finden oder wie? Nur weil die mehr PS haben und die Autos neuer und Moderner sind wie meines, werden die Verkehrsregeln noch lange nicht außer Kraft gesetzt. 

Ne da habe ich lieber ein Auto im "Plastiklook", was von Außen Ausschaut als könne man damit nichtmal nen Bus versägen, was aber in Warheit abgeht wie Luzi. (auf der Autobahn)


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Selbst nen "kleinwagen" wie der BMW 1ser ist langsamer.(BMW, Audi und Mercedes, aber auch VW und andere teure/teurere Marken haben in meinen Augen keine wirklichen kleinwagen mehr)
> 
> Daher isses mir egal. Zumal ich BMW , Audi und Mercedes-Fahrer net ab kann, die benehmen sich im Straßenverkehr zu 90% wirklich wie die Axt im Walde, es wird Nicht geblinkt, die Sicherheitsabstände werden als "Einscherungsmöglichkeit" (nach einem meist und oft Riskanten Überholmanöver) genutzt und Kleinwagen wie ich einen fahre, sind ja keine "Gegner". Gut aber auch andere Marken wie Ford oder ander sich dabei sie sich Aufführen als wäre die Straße ihr Revier.
> 
> ...



selten so viel unfug in einem posting gelesen.

leute, ich bin raus hier. das ist mir zu albern.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Juni 2010)

Kann man solch Unsinn als Spam melden?

Ich glaube nicht, dass rund 600kg mehr bei doppelter Leistung so ins Gewicht fallen.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juni 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> selten so viel unfug in einem posting gelesen.
> 
> leute, ich bin raus hier. das ist mir zu albern.
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



Hab mit gerade dasselbe gedacht... Gerade Stormi weiß was ein 1er kann.


----------



## Blutstoff (24. Juni 2010)

> selten so viel unfug in einem posting gelesen.
> 
> leute, ich bin raus hier. das ist mir zu albern.
> 
> *kopfschüttel*


 
Ich bin dann ebenfalls raus. Von einem 24-Jährigen hätte ich etwas mehr Reife erwartet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Und auch heute ist Japan = Plastik. Die Optikm im Innenraum ist bei den Asiaten grauenhaft und schlecht oft verarbeitet.


 
Na ja, wenn ich mir da ein paar Deutsche Autos angucken, dann sieht das nicht wirklich besser aus und von Langlebigkeit kann auch nicht die Rede sein, wie ich das beim A3 gesehen habe, den ich kurz gefahren bin.
So eine schlechte Verarbeitung hatte ich zuvor noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Daher isses mir egal. Zumal ich BMW , Audi und Mercedes-Fahrer net ab kann, die benehmen sich im Straßenverkehr zu 90% wirklich wie die Axt im Walde, es wird Nicht geblinkt, die Sicherheitsabstände werden als "Einscherungsmöglichkeit" (nach einem meist und oft Riskanten Überholmanöver) genutzt und Kleinwagen wie ich einen fahre, sind ja keine "Gegner".




Ich glaube du verwechselt da was. Es sind die Kleinwagenfahrer, die auf der Autobahn riskant fahren - ohne nach hinten schauen auf die linke Spur wechseln mit deutlich niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit. Ein A6 etc. hat sich sowas bei mir noch nie geleistet... 
Und das mit dem nicht-Blinken ist bei allen gleichverteilt.

Und zum Thema abziehen: Woher weißt du, dass der andere nicht mehr könnte? Wer nicht grade Proll ist und mit seiner 300PS Karre an der Ampel steht, wird sich wohl kaum auf ein Rennen (und dann auch noch mit nem alten Kleinwagen) einlassen.

----------------------------

musste heute mit nem Fiat Punto fahren - was eine Krankheit. Da ging ja gar nichts. Gefühlt kann man mit nem Fahrrad schneller beschleunigen. ^^
Selbst ist ersten beschleunigt das Teil fast nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselt da was. Es sind die Kleinwagenfahrer, die auf der Autobahn riskant fahren - ohne nach hinten schauen auf die linke Spur wechseln mit deutlich niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit. Ein A6 etc. hat sich sowas bei mir noch nie geleistet...
> Und das mit dem nicht-Blinken ist bei allen gleichverteilt.


 
Finde ich nicht, es sind die Fahrer, die der Meinung sind, dass sie ein starkes Auto haben und dazu zählen sich immer mehr Leute, die eine Durchschnittsdieselmaschine mit 150PS haben, egal ob jetzt im Polo oder im Passat verbaut.
Ein Kleinwagenfahrer mit seinen 70PS fährt auch so, wie man es erwartet.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und zum Thema abziehen: Woher weißt du, dass der andere nicht mehr könnte? Wer nicht grade Proll ist und mit seiner 300PS Karre an der Ampel steht, wird sich wohl kaum auf ein Rennen (und dann auch noch mit nem alten Kleinwagen) einlassen.


 
Das ist das Dilemma.
Wenn ich mit meinem OPC an einer mehrspurigen Straße stehe und neben mir so ein Golf GTI Kleinkind steht, der mit ständigem Gag geben mir zeigen will, wie supertoll sein Auto ist, dann lasse ich den auch fahren, wenns grün wird.
Auf das Niveau begibt man sich einfach nicht.
Das gilt besonders für den M3 Fahrer, der neben sich einen aufgemotzten Subaru sieht. Klar, der Japaner kommt dank Allrad gut aus dem Tee, aber der M3 interessiert sich gar nicht dafür.


----------



## Witcher (24. Juni 2010)

ich will mich ja jetzt nicht unbeliebt machen aber jeden Tag wenn ich auf Arbeit fahr sinds die BMW und die Mercedes fahrer die Föllig gaga fahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Meinst du jetzt Autobahn?
Nun ja BMW und Mercedes Fahrer fahren schon immer so, völlig unhabhängig von der vorhandenen Leistung.


----------



## Witcher (24. Juni 2010)

ne nicht autobahn ganz normal mit ner 50 er bzw. 70 er begrenzung


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Liegt daran, dass du in den großen Autos das Gefühl für die Geschwindigkeit verlierst.
Ist bei mir nicht anders. Man hock wegen der flachen Frontscheiben recht weit hinen, die Spiegel sind klein und man sieht weder Motorhaube noch Heckteil richtig. Leise ist es sowieso und wenn du nicht hin und wieder aufs Tacho guckst, dann weißt du einfach nicht, ob du nun 50, 70 oder 90 fährst.


----------



## Witcher (24. Juni 2010)

hatte ich auch bemerk wo ich mal nen 3 er BMW fahren durfte ist irgentwie alles zu, ich bin auch noch ziemlich klein da wars dann mit dem Überblick vorbei. Bin auch froh das ich bloß nen Polo hab da seh ich wenigstens alles.^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Geht ja noch, mein Schwiegervater fährt S-Klasse, das ist richtig lästig. 
Wenn man da drinne sitzt, merkt man nicht, ob man nun 60 oder 160 fährt, die Fahrgeräusche sind praktisch die gleichen. 
Nur der Wisch-Effekt am Seitenfenster ist heftiger.


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2010)

Was meinste mit Gaga?
Mit fällt eigentlich selten was besonderes in der Stadt oder Landstraße auf, außer die Nicht-Blinker oder ab und zu mal ein Dauer-Blinker.

Also ich fahre mit meinem BMW vernünftig und blinke immer brav 
Das mit der Geschwindigkeit bekommt man mit der Zeit aber hin. Nach ein paar Fahrten hat man ein Gespür wie schnell man fährt. Ich gehe bei mir auch nicht nach Lautstärke, sondern nach "Umwelt-wischt-vorbei"-Meter. 

Wer klein ist, sollte sich ein Auto mit Sitzhöhenverstellung suchen. Sehr praktisch.


----------



## Witcher (24. Juni 2010)

Ne ich mein das mit den gaga so das einfach mal rüber und dann grundloß wieder auf die andere Spur wechseln ohne Grund extrem Abbremsen und dann stark wieder beschleunigen oder halt an einem verbeigeschossen kommen obwohl man schonn ne 70 fährt und man dann glaubt man steht usw. ich wollte aber damit keinesfalls alle da einbeziehen es gibt halt immer ausnahmen im positiven sinne. Die sotzhöhenverstellung hab ich im meinem Kleinwagen auch drinn ^^


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2010)

hmm. du wohnst scheinbar in einer komischen Gegend. 
Oder sind die alle Tier-freundlich? Vielleicht haben Sie eine Ameise gesehen?!

Was allerdings schon auffällt, ist das manche kein Gefühl im Gasfus haben. Bei grüner Ampel wird erstmal stark beschleunigt, um dann wieder abzubremsen, weil der Vordermann nicht so schnell beschleunigt.
Noch schlimmer finde ich die Leute, die auf der Autobahn nicht die Geschwindigkeit halten können. Da fahren die 140, dann 130, wieder 140, mal 145... da überhohle ich dann, auch wenn ich nur 140 fahren will. 

Aber das was du schreibst, sehe ich so gut wie nie. Ab und zu gibt es sicherlich einen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also ich fahre mit meinem BMW vernünftig und blinke immer brav


 
Besonders wenn du auf der Autobahn 3 Meter hinter einem anderen herfährst, was?


----------



## Witcher (24. Juni 2010)

Das mit der komischen gegend stimmt ist Chemnitz, laut Statistik ist das die Stand in Deutschland mit der Höchsten verkehrsdichte, man glaubt es kaum. Ist ziemlich extrem bei mir zu beobachten obwohl die Straße ja nun wirklich breit genug ist


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2010)

Ne, 3m ist mir zu gruselig. Ich fahre gerne schnell (wenns erlaubt ist natürlich  ), achte aber auf den Sicherheitsabstand. Nach Gesetzt ist der garantiert auch nicht, aber es ist schon genug Platz da. Fahren dann auch ab und zu mal Überhohler rein - ist also definitiv viel Platz da.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Wieso, 3 Meter ist besser als 20 Meter.
Wenn der Vordermann plötzlich bremsen muss, du aber 3 Meter hinter ihm hängst, klebst du praktisch sofort in seinem Kofferraum, die Aufprallenergie ist nicht so hoch. 
Bei 20 Meter Abstand klatscht es da schon richtig.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juni 2010)

Da geb ich doch auch noch die Geschichte von gestern Abend zum Besten.

War auf der Heimfahrt vom Fußball kucken.
70er Zone + Überholverbot -> bin 70 gefahren
Taucht hinter mir ein R8 auf und klebt an der Stoßstange
Ende 70, also mal auf 90 (Landstraßengeschw.) gegangen.
Den R8 immer noch im Kreuz. Und immer noch ÜBERHOLVERBOT.
Was macht der geistige Tiefflieger? Natürlich. Er überholt. Ohne Blinker auch noch.
Und soviel zum Thema, wer ein großes Auto hat, hat sowas nicht nötig...


----------



## Blutstoff (24. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> .
> Und soviel zum Thema, wer ein großes Auto hat, hat sowas nicht nötig...


 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da geb ich doch auch noch die Geschichte von gestern Abend zum Besten.
> 
> War auf der Heimfahrt vom Fußball kucken.
> 70er Zone + Überholverbot -> bin 70 gefahren
> ...



Mal kräftig auf die Bremse treten oder die Nebelschlussleuchte anmachen. Was glaubst du, wie schnell die abbremsen  Das hab ich schon so oft gemacht, wenn einer meint, er müsste mir so auffahren, dass er sich neben mir auf den Beifahrersitz setzen kann


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juni 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mal kräftig auf die Bremse treten oder die Nebelschlussleuchte anmachen. Was glaubst du, wie schnell die abbremsen  Das hab ich schon so oft gemacht, wenn einer meint, er müsste mir so auffahren, dass er sich neben mir auf den Beifahrersitz setzen kann



Bloß wenn man da auf die Idee kommt, das o.g. zu machen, ist auch im Nachhinein mit einer ganzen Division gegnerischer Anwälte zu rechnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und soviel zum Thema, wer ein großes Auto hat, hat sowas nicht nötig...


 
Solche Leute gibts immer mal.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mal kräftig auf die Bremse treten oder die Nebelschlussleuchte anmachen.


 
Und wie erklärst du deiner Versicherung den Unfall?


----------



## Fabian (24. Juni 2010)

> Zitat von *Freeak*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bist ja super informiert...


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2010)

Die Idee kenne ich. Mit dem kräftig bremsen kann es aber Ärger geben, wegen grundlosem Bremsen, soweit ich weiß - aber anbremsen sollte ja reichen. Hauptsache die Bremsleuchten leuchten.

Mein Onkel hat mal jemanden mit Absicht in ne Radarfalle gejagd. War an einer Stelle, wo ne Autobahn auf ne Bundesstraße führt und von 2 auf 1 Spur geführt wurde. In dem Bereich war dann schon 100 oder so, aber so ein Hansel meinte nochmal ordentlich feuer geben zu müssen. Mein Onkel hat auch Gas gegeben auf der rechten Seite auf 150 oder so, um dann vor der Kurve stark abzubremsen, weil in der Kurbe ein Blitzer steht - was der Linksfahrer nicht wusste... 
(Genau weiß ich es nicht mehr, irgendwie so wars)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Idee kenne ich. Mit dem kräftig bremsen kann es aber Ärger geben, wegen grundlosem Bremsen, soweit ich weiß - aber anbremsen sollte ja reichen. Hauptsache die Bremsleuchten leuchten.


 
Was aber nichts bringt, denn der Wagen hinter einem wird deswegen nicht plötzlich Standardabstand herstellen. 
Er fährt halt dran vorbei. 
Oder man muss eben mitbeschleunigen, damit er nicht vorbei kommt und wegen einsetzendem Gegenverkehrs wieder hinten einscheren muss.


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2010)

Fast so nen Spezi hatte ich am WE auf der Autobahn. Fährt mit 130 in der Mitte einen anderen hinterher, obwohl er vorher deutlich schneller gefahren ist und linke Spur frei ist. Ich schere aus zum überhohlen - als ich auf gleicher Höhe mit ihm war, ist der vor ihm nach rechts auf die Fahrspur gefahren und was macht der Spezi? - er gibt Vollgas ^^

Wollte sich wohl nicht von nem alten BMW überhohlen lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wollte sich wohl nicht von nem alten BMW überhohlen lassen.


 
Er hat nicht damit gerechnet, dass die alte Kiste noch aus den Socken kommt.


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2010)

Ach, sind wir wieder bei dem Thema?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Bei welchem Thema?


----------



## Mosed (24. Juni 2010)

Alte oder kleine Autos, die nicht nach Leistung aussehen, aber doch haben und damit sogar Sportwagen versägen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Achso, der Kram, der vorher hier diskutiert wurde. 
Wieso, stimmt doch auch, wenn ich da eine Golf 1 sehe, mit TFSI Motor und 350 PS, dann will ich mal den M3 sehen, der in der Beschleunigung mithalten kann.


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und soviel zum Thema, wer ein großes Auto hat, hat sowas nicht nötig...



deppen gibts in großen, kleinen, billigen und teuren autos gleichmäßig verteilt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Na ja, einen R8 fährt man auch, weil man ein wenig angeben will, sonst braucht es solche Autos nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wa solln der Mist? ich selber Fahr nen Sunny, und das teil hat 75 PS und 16 Ventile, und an der Ampel versägt man damit so manchen Hochgezüchteten BMW, Audi, Mercedes und wie se alle heißen. Klar Endgeschwindigkeit ist ne andere Geschichte, aber Prinzipiell ist das Leistungsgewicht entscheidend.



Hmm, dein Wagen hat 75 PS *und* 16 Ventile?! Was ist das für ein Zusammenhang? Addierst du beides zusammen oder was? Jeder Mülleimer hat heute 16 Ventile wenn es denn ein 4 Zylinder ist, andernfalls deutlich mehr.
Aber mit 75 PS ist nicht der geringste Stich zu machen, ausser wir sprechen hier von einem 500 kg Auto. Andernfalls verblässt dich 99% der Autowelt. Denn selbst ein Golf ist heute mit 270 PS werksseitig zu bekommen. Aber man braucht gar nicht so hoch zu greifen. Selbst die Brot und Butter Motorisierungen mit 122/ 160 PS, machen mit dir was sie wollen.


Also entweder erfreu dich an deinem halbwegs sparsamen Motor. Oder lass Rennen in jeglicher Form, dass kann nur peinlich werden.


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2010)

Eben ich meine ja auch ich bin mit meinen Sunny zufrieden 15 PS mehr wären gerade Bergauf mitunter nicht Schlecht, aber hey, dass teil Fährt und ist für seine 15 Jahre Motortechnisch noch fast so leise wie damals vom Werk ausgeliefert..

Und ich habe in meinem relativ kurzem "Autofahrerleben" genügend Fahrer gesehen die BMW wohl als "*B*in *M*ächtig *W*ichtig" Interpretiert haben.

Klar Armleuchter gibt es Überall, aber gerade die Anzahl der PS lassen viele die Verkehrssituationen völlig Falsch einschätzen und bauen dann beinaheunfälle. Ich Warte schon auf den Tag wo mich so nen Heini Überholt und 300 Meter weiter sich um den nächsten Baum gewickelt hat.

Und ich wollte unter gar keinen Umständen mussverstanden werden, aber ich hasse es wenn man mich ohne Blinken Überholt oder einfach Abbiegt ohne das ich es weiß wohn der Vordermann will. Und das fällt mir einfach insbesondere bei Audi, BMW und Mercedes fahrern auf klar sind auch VWler oder Fordfahrer oder auch andere dabei, eben diejenigen die Ohnehin schon nen menge PS unter der Haube haben und denken auf Dicke Hose machen zu müssen. 

@ITpassion-de

Ich meine Damit das mein Auto keine Lahme Krücke ist und dennoch Recht gut vom Fleck kommt. Nicht mehr udn nicht weniger, es sorgt eben für ein Spritziges fahren.

Ist klar das einer mit nen 45PS Opel Corsa nicht so Prollen kann wie einer in nem 100PS Audi.

Und wer solche autos wie nen R8 Fährt will einfach Angeben und zeigen wie Toll er doch ist. Aber ich warte wie schon erwähnt auf den Tag wo ich nach Nelson Manier vorbeifahren kann um ihm mit "Haha" auszulachen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Eben ich meine ja auch ich bin mit meinen Sunny zufrieden 15 PS mehr wären gerade Bergauf mitunter nicht Schlecht, aber hey, dass teil Fährt und ist für seine 15 Jahre Motortechnisch noch fast so leise wie damals vom Werk ausgeliefert..



Ich würde mal sagen, nach heutigem Verständniss fehlen da so um die 75 PS. Aber wenn du Spaß damit hast, dann paßt es doch.



Freeak schrieb:


> Und ich habe in meinem relativ kurzem "Autofahrerleben" genügend Fahrer gesehen die BMW wohl als "*B*in *M*ächtig *W*ichtig" Interpretiert haben.
> 
> Klar Armleuchter gibt es Überall, aber gerade die Anzahl der PS lassen viele die Verkehrssituationen völlig Falsch einschätzen und bauen dann beinaheunfälle. Ich Warte schon auf den Tag wo mich so nen Heini Überholt und 300 Meter weiter sich um den nächsten Baum gewickelt hat.
> 
> Und ich wollte unter gar keinen Umständen mussverstanden werden, aber ich hasse es wenn man mich ohne Blinken Überholt oder einfach Abbiegt ohne das ich es weiß wohn der Vordermann will. Und das fällt mir einfach insbesondere bei Audi, BMW und Mercedes fahrern auf klar sind auch VWler oder Fordfahrer oder auch andere dabei, eben diejenigen die Ohnehin schon nen menge PS unter der Haube haben und denken auf Dicke Hose machen zu müssen.



Ich glaube der normal Fahrer denkt nicht halb so viel über seine Motorleistung nach wie jemand der eben "keine" hat.
Ich habe auch auf einem extrem schwachen 113 PS und 1080 kg Leergewicht BMW meine ersten Jahre rumgebracht, da lernt man was fahren ohne Motorleistung bedeutet.



Freeak schrieb:


> Ist klar das einer mit nen 45PS Opel Corsa nicht so Prollen kann wie einer in nem 100PS Audi.



Beides sind Fahrzeuge ohen Fahrdynamik, da ist mit "prollen" nicht viel.



Freeak schrieb:


> Und wer solche autos wie nen R8 Fährt will einfach Angeben und zeigen wie Toll er doch ist. Aber ich warte wie schon erwähnt auf den Tag wo ich nach Nelson Manier vorbeifahren kann um ihm mit "Haha" auszulachen.



Solche "Neidkommentare" sind mehr als erbährmlich. Gönn doch den Leuten den Spaß an ihrem Auto. Ich persönlich würde mir zwar keinen R8 kaufen. Aber es ist doch schön im Alltag nicht nur automobile Langeweile zu sehen sonder auch mal was "exotischeres".


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Du willst also eher ausrücken, dass die 75PS nach mehr als 75PS anfühlen?
Mein Corsa hatte damals 70PS gehabt und man schwamm gut im Standverkehr mit, das war schon sehr gut, vorallem in Hamburg, wo eh kaum 50 gefahren wird.
Manchmal kam mir das wie 80PS vor, aber trotzdem war ein 90PS Auto schneller als meiner, natürlich spurtete der nicht weg.
Aber richtig ausprobiert hatte ich das natürlich auch nie.


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2010)

Wa bitte hat es mit Neidkommentaren zu tun wenn einer in nem R8 einem an der Stoßstange klebt weil er net überholen kann? Den Check ich net.

Und 75 PS sind 75 PS aber dennoch kommt er für sein alter von 15 Jahren noch Gut aussm Knick, manch anderes Auto im selben alter ist da schon Schneller KO. Motorpflege zahlt sich eben aus.

Aber das liegt eben auch an den 16 Ventilen es macht schon nen unterschied ob ich Pro Zyliner nur 2 oder 4 Habe. So isser dennoch recht Spritzig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wa bitte hat es mit Neidkommentaren zu tun wenn einer in nem R8 einem an der Stoßstange klebt weil er net überholen kann? Den Check ich net.


 
Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Der R8 hat direkt am Heck nichts zu suchen, das ist verboten und gefährlich, egal wer da vor ihm fährt und wenn er trotz überholverbot vorbeizieht, kassiert er eine Anzeige, ganz einfach. Mitm Handy foto machen, der Freundin sagen, dass sie dabei war () und als Zeugin herhalten muss, fertig ist das und der Audi Typ ist seinen Lappen los.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wa bitte hat es mit Neidkommentaren zu tun wenn einer in nem R8 einem an der Stoßstange klebt weil er net überholen kann? Den Check ich net.



Weil du dem Fahrer unterstellst das es es nur zum "angeben" kauft. Auch wenn du es vielleicht noch nicht erlebt hast, es gibt Autofans die mögen Autos.



Freeak schrieb:


> Und 75 PS sind 75 PS aber dennoch kommt er für sein alter von 15 Jahren noch Gut aussm Knick, manch anderes Auto im selben alter ist da schon Schneller KO. Motorpflege zahlt sich eben aus.



Ich kenne diesen Motor. Ein Bekannter von mir fuhr das Ding in den 90ern. Und selbst mit dem E-Kadett meiner Mutter mit 90 PS und Wandlerautomatik war ich besser unterwegs  . Das Problem ist das er schon brandneu vom Fließband die Wurst nicht vom Brot ziehen konnte.



Freeak schrieb:


> Aber das liegt eben auch an den 16 Ventilen es macht schon nen unterschied ob ich Pro Zyliner nur 2 oder 4 Habe. So isser dennoch recht Spritzig.



Alles klar  .
Ein Turbolader + Direkteinspritzung würde da mehr helfen als ein paar Ventile. Aber wie bereits erwähnt heutzutage hat jeder halbwegs normale 4 Zylinder 16 Ventile. Das ist nichts besonderes. Und selbst mein erster Audi hatte 1998 schon 30 Ventile. Aber wen juckt sowas?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil du dem Fahrer unterstellst das es es nur zum "angeben" kauft. Auch wenn du es vielleicht noch nicht erlebt hast, es gibt Autofans die mögen Autos.


 
Du rechtfertigst also das dichte Auffahren und das Gefährden anderer damit, dass er ein teures Auto hat und es mag?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du rechtfertigst also das dichte Auffahren und das Gefährden anderer damit, dass er ein teures Auto hat und es mag?



Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Mit keinem Auto darf man dicht auffahren. Aber einem R8 Fahrer zu unterstellen, dass er das Auto nur zum angeben gekauft ist, ist peinliche Neidmentalität.

Im übrigen vermute ich das im Zweifelsfall der R8 es noch schaffen könnte einen 75 PS Wagen zu überholen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Nun ja, ich unterstelle aber ganz frech, dass sich einige Leute solche Autos nur zum Angeben kaufen. 
Dass man sich das leisten können muss, ist klar, aber ich kenne z.B. einen Anwalt, der nur deswegen einen Porsche Turbo fährt, weil er damit die Weiber in die Kiste locken will und wenn das nichts mitr Angeben zu tun hat, was dann?


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2010)

Dichtes Auffahren ist kein Kavaliersdelikt, und egal ob er das Auto als "Fun-Car" Nutzt oder nicht, soetwas gehört nicht in den Straßenverkehr. Und angeben kann man mit einen solchen Auto immer egal ob Absicht oder nicht, man Fällt auf wie ein Bunter Hund weil es nicht alltäglich ist.

Ich will DICH mal sehen wenn ich dir mit 1-2 m Abstand auffn Kofferraum Aufrücke.

Und warum sollte ich in ein so altes Auto noch Geld reinstecken? Klar Turbo wäre Nice, aber zum einen auch Teuer und absolut sinnfrei weil ich es lediglich für die Tägliche fahrt auf Arbeit benötige oder wenn ich mal so wohin Fahre.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ich will DICH mal sehen wenn ich dir mit 1-2 m Abstand auffn Kofferraum Aufrücke.



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Das will ich auch mal sehen  .



Freeak schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich in ein so altes Auto noch Geld reinstecken? Klar Turbo wäre Nice, aber zum einen auch Teuer und absolut sinnfrei weil ich es lediglich für die Tägliche fahrt auf Arbeit benötige oder wenn ich mal so wohin Fahre.



Nachrüsten ist Geldverbrennen. Stell die Schüssel irgendwo am Straßenrand ab und hol dir was richtiges. Dann muss man auch nicht mehr jedem Autobesitzer unterstellen das er das Auto bloß nicht für sich gekauft hat sondern nur wegen des Images....


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2010)

Klar Meister, Gib mir mal eben 10 oder 15 Scheine und die Sache ist geritzt.

Du scheinst auch zu glauben das Geld auf Bäumen wächst oder jeder Eltern hat die Rockefeller heißen. Oder glaubst du ich habe nen Nettoeinkommen von 5.000+? (Nich bei meinem Job oder allgemein im Osten)

Ich würde mir gerne nen Moderneres Auto Leisten, kann es aber nicht, so bin ich froh etwas zu haben was Fährt und dennoch zuverlässig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn dein Auto läuft, du damit zufrieden bist und es nicht kaputt geht, dann fahre es.
Nicht jeder muss den besten Neuwagen der Welt besitzen.


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2010)

Klar, ich bin zufrieden, er Läuft leise und zuverlässig aber son Paar Extras wie Elektrische Fensterheber wäre schon Nice. Und eben gerade bei Bergauffahrten nen paar PS mehr. Ansonsten Tolles Auto, guter Durchzug (auch wenn ein gewisser User anderer Meinung ist).

Würde ihn nur ungerne hergeben wenn ich ehrlich bin, zumal ich das Teil wirklich liebgewonnen habe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Du scheinst auch zu glauben das Geld auf Bäumen wächst oder jeder Eltern hat die Rockefeller heißen. Oder glaubst du ich habe nen Nettoeinkommen von 5.000+? (Nich bei meinem Job oder allgemein im Osten)



Ich habe meine Kohle für meine Autos immer selbst erarbeitet. 
Wenn du so wie es ist zufrieden bist, dann paßt es (wie bereits erwähnt). Wenn nicht ändere was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Klar, ich bin zufrieden, er Läuft leise und zuverlässig aber son Paar Extras wie Elektrische Fensterheber wäre schon Nice. Und eben gerade bei Bergauffahrten nen paar PS mehr. Ansonsten Tolles Auto, guter Durchzug (auch wenn ein gewisser User anderer Meinung ist).
> 
> Würde ihn nur ungerne hergeben wenn ich ehrlich bin, zumal ich das Teil wirklich liebgewonnen habe.


 
Elektrische Fensterheber hatte ich bei meinem ersten Wagen auch nicht gehabt, dafür aber ein Schiebedach und das war super. 
Lass dein Auto wie es ist und spar für ein neues.
Solange keine fetten Reparaturen anstehen, sollte man am "Running System" nichts ändern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> Klar, ich bin zufrieden, er Läuft leise und zuverlässig aber son Paar Extras wie Elektrische Fensterheber wäre schon Nice. Und eben gerade bei Bergauffahrten nen paar PS mehr. Ansonsten Tolles Auto, guter Durchzug (auch wenn ein gewisser User anderer Meinung ist).



Ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, das eine alte 75 PS Gurke im Durchzug keinen Stich gegen nichts mehr macht.
Ich dachte eigentlich immer das japanische Autos so toll ausgestatttet wären. Denn die E-Fenster hatte schon mein '89er BMW. 

Wenn du meinst das nur ich der Meinung bin das so ein Wagen keinen brauchabren Durchzug hat, bist du herzlich zu einer Vergleichsfahrt eingeladen, dann vergleichen wir alt gegen neu. Egal ob von 80 auf 120 km/h oder 180 auf 220 km/h, kein Problem.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lass dein Auto wie es ist und spar für  ein neues.
> Solange keine fetten Reparaturen anstehen, sollte man am "Running  System" nichts ändern.



So sehe ich es auch !!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich immer das japanische Autos so toll ausgestatttet wären. Denn die E-Fenster hatte schon mein '89er BMW.


 
Das Problem bei den japanischen Modellen ist ihre kurze Aufpreisliste. Das Top Modell hat alles drinne und nur noch Metallic Lack kostet extra.
Beim Basis Modell (und das wird er haben) gibts eben nicht mal gegen Aufpreis Fensterheben, weil die Aufpreisliste halt klein gehalten wird.
War bei meinem Corsa auch so, da gabs Fensterheber nur für die teuren Modell, beim kleinen Modell nicht mal gegen Aufpreis (wobei ich den ja nicht neu gekauft habe).


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den japanischen Modellen ist ihre kurze Aufpreisliste. Das Top Modell hat alles drinne und nur noch Metallic Lack kostet extra.
> Beim Basis Modell (und das wird er haben) gibts eben nicht mal gegen Aufpreis Fensterheben, weil die Aufpreisliste halt klein gehalten wird.
> War bei meinem Corsa auch so, da gabs Fensterheber nur für die teuren Modell, beim kleinen Modell nicht mal gegen Aufpreis (wobei ich den ja nicht neu gekauft habe).



Ich gehe mal davon aus das du recht hast.
Aber für mich kann ich nur festhalten, dass ich mich mit so einem System einfach nicht anfreunden kann. Wenn ich ein Extra will, dann soll mir die Marke meiner Wahl das auch verkaufen. Wenn sie es nicht machen, dann kaufe ich ein anderes Fahrzeug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Ob die Japaner das heute immer noch so machen, weiß ich nicht, aber in den 80er und 90er war das Standard.
Was mich heute stört sind die Pakete. 
Da muss ich 18 Zoll Alufelgen nehmen, weil ich Nebelscheinwerfer haben will oder die Niveauregulierung, weil ich ein Schiebedach will, usw.
Das Sicht Paket mit Kurvenlicht gibts nur in Verbindung mit beheizten Wasserdüsen, so ein Bullshit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da muss ich 18 Zoll Alufelgen nehmen, weil ich Nebelscheinwerfer haben will oder die Niveauregulierung, weil ich ein Schiebedach will, usw.
> Das Sicht Paket mit Kurvenlicht gibts nur in Verbindung mit beheizten Wasserdüsen, so ein Bullshit.



Finde ich auch relativ beknackt.
Wobei es aber bei den typischen deutschen Herstellern auch nur so mittelprächtig gelöst ist, da muss man jede Schraube einzeln bezahlen. Bei meinem kommenden Wagen ist die Auftragsbestätigung mal wieder zweiseitig. Und zwischen Grundpreis und Listenendpreis liegen knapp 45%. Wenn ich gewollt/ gekonnt hätte, wäre auch noch deutlich mehr möglich gewesen  . 
Nicht das ich besser fände wenn man dem Kunden technische Features vorenthällt aber ein etwas besseres Basisniveau wäre doch mal ein Anfang.
OK, wenigstens die Fensterheber sind bei einem Grundpreis von 34.750,- Euro inkl.  .


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Der R8 hat direkt am Heck nichts zu suchen, das ist verboten und gefährlich, egal wer da vor ihm fährt und wenn er trotz überholverbot vorbeizieht, kassiert er eine Anzeige, ganz einfach. Mitm Handy foto machen, der Freundin sagen, dass sie dabei war () und als Zeugin herhalten muss, fertig ist das und der Audi Typ ist seinen Lappen los.



was für ein quatsch.
was ist mit den typen "die den bonzen hinter mir" einfach nicht vorbeilassen wollen? 

zitat: hey, ich bin mit meinem 75ps sunny doch schnell genug (110), was will der reiche arsch den schneller fahren? 
ich vermute das es leute von diesem schlag mehr gibt, als notorische heizer.

und sein wir doch mal ehrlich - der typische 75ps-sunny-fahrer denkt gar nicht daran platz zu machen wenn du den vorgegebenen sicherheitsabstand einhälst. (hält ja abstand, will bestimmt nicht schneller fahren). ergo bist du gezwungen von hinten etwas druck zu machen um die schnecke vor dir loszuwerden.

...

btw: am samstag bekomme ich meine neue kiste. 
hoffentlich sind nicht so viele 75ps-sunnys unterwegs.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Hä?  
Wenn ein Penner mit seiner Karre auf der Landstraße so dicht auffährt, dass ich nicht mal seine Scheinwerfer sehen kann, dann hat das doch nichts mit "guck dir den Bonzen an" zu tun.
Der Typ ist einfach nur kaputt, das ist alles, solche gibts zu Hauf, mir sind auch schon mal welche begegnet und ich fahre doch deswegen nicht anders, nur weil einer meint mit so einer Aktion provozieren zu wollen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (25. Juni 2010)

Heute mein neues Wägelchen seiner Innerreien entledigt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hä?
> Wenn ein Penner mit seiner Karre auf der Landstraße so dicht auffährt, dass ich nicht mal seine Scheinwerfer sehen kann, dann hat das doch nichts mit "guck dir den Bonzen an" zu tun.
> Der Typ ist einfach nur kaputt, das ist alles, solche gibts zu Hauf, mir sind auch schon mal welche begegnet und ich fahre doch deswegen nicht anders, nur weil einer meint mit so einer Aktion provozieren zu wollen.



woher soll ich wissen wie du auf der landstraße fährst? 37.5?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Nochmal, extra für dich, zum Mitmeißeln.
Wenn jemand 90-110 auf der Landstraße fährt, wieso muss dann einer, egal in welchem Auto, auf Stoßstange angenähert, hinterherfahren? 
Das ist nicht nur unnötig und verboten, sondern auch gefährlich.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie erklärst du deiner Versicherung den Unfall?



Tja, Gefahrenbremsung  Der Hintermann hat keinen Mindestabstand gehalten und trägt somit die Schuld. Und ja, damit kommt man durch


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Tja, Gefahrenbremsung  Der Hintermann hat keinen Mindestabstand gehalten und trägt somit die Schuld. Und ja, damit kommt man durch


 
Kommst du nicht. 
Du musst nachweisen, wieso du so scharf bremsen musstest, einfach zu sagen, dass der Schuld hat, der hinten drauf fährt, funktioniert heute nicht mehr.
In der Regel machen das die Versicherungen aber unter sich aus.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommst du nicht.
> Du musst nachweisen, wieso du so scharf bremsen musstest, einfach zu sagen, dass der Schuld hat, der hinten drauf fährt, funktioniert heute nicht mehr.
> In der Regel machen das die Versicherungen aber unter sich aus.



*Recht geb*

Regeln ändern sich, ohne Nachweis oder Zeugen kann man auch selber Pech haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Kenn ich von meinem Bruder, dessen Frau hat man scharf gebremst, damit sie den Hasen nicht übern Haufen fährt, und ein anderer ist hinten drauf gefahren.
Sie bekam Mitschuld, denn einem Hasen muss man nicht ausweichen, da gilt die Devise im Zweifel draufhalten.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2010)

Das gilt bei allem nicht menschlichen was im weg steht und dich nicht selbst schädigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das gilt bei allem nicht menschlichen was im weg steht und dich nicht selbst schädigt.


 
Nun ja, es gibt halt genug, die einem großen Hund ausweichen würden, auch wenn der Blechschaden eher gering ist.
Ich hab mit meinem Corsa mal einen Hasen mitgenommen, die Ohren stecken noch im Kühlergrill fest...


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2010)

Gegen dicht auffahrende Zeitgenossen wirkt ein reinigen der Heckscheibe mit Waschwasser wunder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Oder Schiebedach auf und erst mal den Müll entsorgen.


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder Schiebedach auf und erst mal den Müll entsorgen.



Die Backsteine für den Tempomaten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Du ahnst nicht, was manche Leute für einen Krempel in ihren Autos haben. Dass die da überhaupt noch drinne sitzen können, ist schon ein Rätsel.


----------



## moe (25. Juni 2010)

geht doch einfach vom gas und werdet kurz 20 km/h langsamer. wirkt wunder!

btw: volauf von vadders selbstgebranntem in die wischanlage füllen bringts aber genau so.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Juni 2010)

Wie die ganzen Mc Doof Tüten und Bild Zeitungen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juni 2010)

Einfach mal bei Sicherheitsabstand von 5 Metern mal kurz kräftig auf die Bremse, da hält selbst so ne Bonze mitm 7er mal mehr Abstand...

Sonst einfach das Ketchuppäkchen von Mcdoof aufreißen und mal bei offenen Dach hoch geworfen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Ich nehme die 1 Liter Ketchup Glasflasche, die öffnet sich selbst, wenn sie auf die Frontscheibe trifft.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich nehme die 1 Liter Ketchup Glasflasche, die öffnet sich selbst, wenn sie auf die Frontscheibe trifft.



Lol


----------



## Zoon (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder man muss eben mitbeschleunigen, damit er nicht vorbei kommt und wegen einsetzendem Gegenverkehrs wieder hinten einscheren muss.



Dann verstößt du aber genauso gegen die STVO, ebenso mit mutwilligem Abbremsen.

Solche Leute lass ich einfach vorbei (obwohl ich schon Tacho 110 auf  der Bundesstraße draufhabe) - mein Spruch "Lass se jagen".

"Überholen Sie ruhig, wir schneiden Sie raus - ihre Feuerwehr"


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juni 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann verstößt du aber genauso gegen die STVO, ebenso mit mutwilligem Abbremsen.


 
Bringt aber mehr Spaß, als wenn du abbremst und der hinter drauf klatscht. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Solche Leute lass ich einfach vorbei (obwohl ich schon Tacho 110 auf der Bundesstraße draufhabe) - mein Spruch "Lass se jagen".
> 
> "Überholen Sie ruhig, wir schneiden Sie raus - ihre Feuerwehr"


 
Das macht man eh, denn in der Regel fahren solche Typen ja schnell vorbei, komisch nur, wenn si extra noch am Heck kleben müssen.


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Juni 2010)

sagt mal, habt ihr sie noch alle?


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> B&O gibts bei Audi nur für die 8er Modelle (A8/ R8).
> Im Aston habe ichs ganz leise Gehört, der Motor war soundtechnisch interessanter.



Falsch 

Da ich bei Audi tätig bin, kann ich dir sagen das es die B&O anlagen nicht nur in der 8er Reihe gibt.

Schau dich mal um... im S4 z.B. findest du auch eine Anlage von B&O.


MfG
Pascal


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Juni 2010)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> Da ich bei Audi tätig bin, kann ich dir sagen das es die B&O anlagen nicht nur in der 8er Reihe gibt.
> 
> Schau dich mal um... im S4 z.B. findest du auch eine Anlage von B&O.



Das habe ich ohne bei Audi tätig zu sein zwischenzeitlich auch gesehen.


----------



## HolySh!t (25. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich nehme die 1 Liter Ketchup Glasflasche, die öffnet sich selbst, wenn sie auf die Frontscheibe trifft.


Ah ich kann nich mehr


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juni 2010)

Bang und Olufsen und Bose Syteme sind doch sowieso alle Müll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

Jop, die Anlage von Real langt doch.


----------



## roadgecko (26. Juni 2010)

Aber die aus der Grabbelkiste


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juni 2010)

Nö, war eine Anlage, die im Vorraum von Real verkauft wurde, von so einem Chinesen.


----------



## Nekro (28. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja nichtmehr normal hier im Forum. Hier laufen Gestalten rum die meinen mit 75PS und 16Ventilen ist man der King auf der Straße, wahrscheinlich weißt du nichtmal wofür die Ventile da sind ! 
Und wenn ein 200PS Golf nen 350PS BMW abzieht, dann sagt mir bitte Bescheid...


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juni 2010)

du siehst das falsch, damit ist man schon der king.
die frage ist nur, will man wirklich?!?!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Juni 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Das ist ja nichtmehr normal hier im Forum. Hier laufen Gestalten rum die meinen mit 75PS und 16Ventilen ist man der King auf der Straße, wahrscheinlich weißt du nichtmal wofür die Ventile da sind !


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Wenn die mit ihren neuen Golf V/VI ankommen(natürlich von Oma bezahlt^^) und dann nur nen popligen 1,4er Motor mit 75PS haben und dann denken "Ich bin der Größte".
Das Tut mir echt leid für die Leute. Ich kann nicht auf dicke Hose machen, wenn ich nichts habe.

Ich bin mit meiner Karre sehr zufrieden und in nächster Zeit wird auch nix neues gebraucht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juni 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Wenn die mit ihren neuen Golf V/VI ankommen(natürlich von Oma bezahlt^^) und dann nur nen popligen 1,4er Motor mit 75PS haben und dann denken "Ich bin der Größte".
> Das Tut mir echt leid für die Leute. Ich kann nicht auf dicke Hose machen, wenn ich nichts habe.



Welcher erwachsene Mensch muss sich denn von seiner Familie aushalten lassen?
Ich vermute mal die Proportionen der "Muttersöhnchen" sind bei den schrottigen Autos die gleichen wie bei den richitigen Autos.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal die Proportionen der "Muttersöhnchen" sind bei den schrottigen Autos die gleichen wie bei den richitigen Autos.



right.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Welcher erwachsene Mensch muss sich denn von seiner Familie aushalten lassen?
> Ich vermute mal die Proportionen der "Muttersöhnchen" sind bei den schrottigen Autos die gleichen wie bei den richitigen Autos.



Da gibts so einige... Wenn welche Mutti nach 7500 € für 5er Golf fragen, die das Geld selbstverständlich gibt und man dann mit diesem Kompaktwagen noch nicht einmal in eine Lücke parallel zur Fahrbahn einparken kann, in welch ungelogen zwei Autos hineinpassen... dann tuts mir leid.

Aber er hat ja das teuerste Auto aus unserer Gruppe und das hat Mami bezahlt, auch wenn ich s nicht fahren kann, ich habs doch drauf...


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2010)

Von den finanziellen Freiheiten anderer auf ihre Inkompetenz zu schließen nenne ich einfach nur Neid  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juni 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von den finanziellen Freiheiten anderer auf ihre Inkompetenz zu schließen nenne ich einfach nur Neid  .



Könnte man meinen, wenn man das Auto wenigstens auch fahren könnte... Denn das ist lächerlich...


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juni 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von den finanziellen Freiheiten anderer auf ihre Inkompetenz zu schließen nenne ich einfach nur Neid  .



Sehe ich auch so  .


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich brauch mich nicht schämen! 
Ich habe mir mein Auto erarbeitet und darauf bin Ich Stolz. 
Mir wurde noch nie Zucker in denn Ar*** geblasen und das wird es auch nie.^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juni 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mich nicht schämen!
> Ich habe mir mein Auto erarbeitet und darauf bin Ich Stolz.
> Mir wurde noch nie Zucker in denn Ar*** geblasen und das wird es auch nie.^^



So geht es doch "allen", eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit mal aussen vor gelassen.


----------



## k-b (30. Juni 2010)

Wem wurde denn schon mal ernsthaft Zucker in den Ar*** geblasen? Ich jedenfalls kenn keinen, der das überlebt hat


----------



## Nekro (30. Juni 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls kenn keinen, der das überlebt hat




Habe ja grundsätzlich nichts gegen solche Leute die ihr Auto bezahlt bekommen etc. Es darf auch gern ein Golf6 mit 75PS sein, aber dann soll man sich auch dementsprechend verhalten und nicht die ganze Zeit angeben.
Sportlich fahren geht mit jedem Wagen, aber dabei bitte die Hand im Auto lassen und nicht lässig ans Dach greifen oder jeden Gang hochziehen...das geht gar nicht !


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Habe ja grundsätzlich nichts gegen solche Leute die ihr Auto bezahlt bekommen etc. Es darf auch gern ein Golf6 mit 75PS sein, aber dann soll man sich auch dementsprechend verhalten und nicht die ganze Zeit angeben.
> Sportlich fahren geht mit jedem Wagen, aber dabei bitte die Hand im Auto lassen und nicht lässig ans Dach greifen oder jeden Gang hochziehen...das geht gar nicht !



Mal abgesehen davon das angeben mit einem Golf wohl das sinnloseste überhaupt ist (kein Auto wie seit Jahrzehnten in Deutschland häufiger verkauft). Ist postpubertäres Verhalten mit jedem Auto peinlich. 
Aber Andere wegen irgendwelcher "Geschenke" anzugreifen machts erst richtig peinlich.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (30. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber Andere wegen irgendwelcher "Geschenke" anzugreifen machts erst richtig peinlich.


Ich glaube du verstehst mich falsch.
Ich freue mich sogar, wenn jemand der sich kein gescheites Auto leisten kann, eins Geschenkt bekommt.
Bloss wenn ich bei mir im Dorf so rumschaue und dann der Kunde, der sein Golf zum 18. von Oma Geschenkt bekommen hat, mindestens 20mal(ich übertreibe jetzt mal gerne  ) das Dorf rauf und runter fährt, die Fenster unten und sein Standard Sound auf Maximal hat, dann finde Ich das Peinlich.

Wie ich schon sagte, man kann nur auf dicke Hose machen, wenn man(n) auch das Richtige Auto hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Solche leben bei uns in der Ecke zu Hauf. 
DA wird dann das BMW Cabrio offen zum See gefahren, damit jeder sieht, dass es das neue Modell ist und nicht das alte vom letzen Jahr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Bloss wenn ich bei mir im Dorf so rumschaue und dann der Kunde, der sein Golf zum 18. von Oma Geschenkt bekommen hat, mindestens 20mal(ich übertreibe jetzt mal gerne  ) das Dorf rauf und runter fährt, die Fenster unten und sein Standard Sound auf Maximal hat, dann finde Ich das Peinlich.
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte, man kann nur auf dicke Hose machen, wenn man(n) auch das Richtige Auto hat.



Ich gönne ja jedem seine Meinung. Aber naja, was soll man da noch sagen?

Ich verstehe nur nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen "zum 18. von Oma geschenkt" und "Dorf rauf und runter fährt". Soll das heißen das wenn das Auto selbst gekauft wäre er dann damit rauf und runter fahren dürfte? Oder das wenn man ein geschenktes Autos fährt es nur mit schriftlicher Begründung der geplanten Fahrt (am besten 14 Tage vorher am schwarzen Brett angekündigt) sein Fahrzeug bewegen darf?

Also wie man es auch dreht und wendet unter dem Strich werden in deinen Aussagen immer Dinge miteinander verknüpft die nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen "zum 18. von Oma geschenkt" und "Dorf rauf und runter fährt". Soll das heißen das wenn das Auto selbst gekauft wäre er dann damit rauf und runter fahren dürfte? Oder das wenn man ein geschenktes Autos fährt es nur mit schriftlicher Begründung der geplanten Fahrt (am besten 14 Tage vorher am schwarzen Brett angekündigt) sein Fahrzeug bewegen darf?


 
Ganz einfach. Der Wagen ist neu, ob nun geschenkt bekommen oder nicht, ist egal.
Der Knabe fahrt rauf und runter und gibt mit seinem neuen Wagen an, vorzugsweise dort, wo man sich in der Regel keinen neuen Wagen leisten kann.
Ist ein normales Verhalten von nachpubertierenden Jugendlichen, die das Geld in den Hintern geblasen bekommen.

Wie gesagt, ich erlebe das hier jeden Tag. 
Da hat Töchterchen jetzt ein BMW Cabrio, weil der SLK vom letzen Jahr zu langweilig geworden ist, und das erste, was gemacht wurde, ist zum Strand zu fahren und den Typen, die dort mit ihren Golf 3 und Co. stehen zu zeigen, dass sie arme Schlaffis sind (weil die eben kein Auto von Daddy bekommen haben).


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Der Wagen ist neu, ob nun geschenkt bekommen oder nicht, ist egal.



Wieso dann die Betonung darauf?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Knabe fahrt rauf und runter und gibt mit seinem neuen Wagen an, vorzugsweise dort, wo man sich in der Regel keinen neuen Wagen leisten kann.
> Ist ein normales Verhalten von nachpubertierenden Jugendlichen, die das Geld in den Hintern geblasen bekommen.



Ohh der Bub fährt im Ghetto wo die Mülltonnen brennen und die Leute auf Größtserienautos neidisch sind. Da hat man sich als Neuwagenkäufer fern zu halten um keinenn Neid zu produzieren. LÄCHERLICH  .
Jeder darf fahren was er will, wo er will. Wem der jeweilige Anblick stört hat das recht in jede beliebige andere Richtung zu schauen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich erlebe das hier jeden Tag.
> Da hat Töchterchen jetzt ein BMW Cabrio, weil der SLK vom letzen Jahr zu langweilig geworden ist, und das erste, was gemacht wurde, ist zum Strand zu fahren und den Typen, die dort mit ihren Golf 3 und Co. stehen zu zeigen, dass sie arme Schlaffis sind (weil die eben kein Auto von Daddy bekommen haben).



Grausig soviel Neid in so wenig Worten.

Ich kaufe mir im Schnitt auch ungefähr einmal im Jahr einen Neuwagen. Fahre viel aus Spaß durch die Gegend. Und Gott sei Dank sind mir noch keine solche "Menschen" begegnet die nur Neid zerfressen sich das Maul zerreissen. Widerlich.

Wer sich als Schlaffi fühlen will weil er sich das Zeug nicht leisten kann was er gerne möchte, hat ein Problem mit sich und nicht mit anderen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub, du verstehst da was nicht. Nicht die Menschen drumrum sind neidisch, sonder der eine, der den neuen Wagen hat, fährt lächerlich angeberisch durch die Gegend.
Mir ist es doch völlig egal, ob die Tocher nun einen BWM hat, ich finde es nur albern, dass sie damit rumprotzen muss.
Ich kaufe mir auch keine teure Uhr oder Klamotten und zeig sie dann jedem.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du verstehst da was nicht. Nicht die Menschen drumrum sind neidisch, sonder der eine, der den neuen Wagen hat, fährt lächerlich angeberisch durch die Gegend.
> Mir ist es doch völlig egal, ob die Tocher nun einen BWM hat, ich finde es nur albern, dass sie damit rumprotzen muss.
> Ich kaufe mir auch keine teure Uhr oder Klamotten und zeig sie dann jedem.



Ich versteh dich schon, immer schön in den Keller gehen um zu lachen.
Klingt wie: "Neid der Besitzlosen", grausig.

Wenn ich auf Uhren stünde würde ich sie nicht nur zuhause tragen wenn ich auf ........

Kannst du mir mal zeigen wie man unterscheidet ob man gerade gemütlich aus Spaß fährt oder angeberisch. Auf was muss man den als Fahrer achten damit der Pöbel nicht die Guillotine aufbaut und "die da oben" lyncht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Nun ja, man muss auch dazu sagen, dass der Sohn drei Häuser weiter einen neuen Audi TT hat, da muss für die Tocher eben ein neuer BMW her.

Das fängt beim Rasen an, jeder will den besten haben (ich hab ihn ), also wird gebuhlt bis zum Abwinken.
Du glaubst nicht, was hier abends an Wasser auf den Rasen verteilt wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, man muss auch dazu sagen, dass der Sohn drei Häuser weiter einen neuen Audi TT hat, da muss für die Tocher eben ein neuer BMW her.
> 
> Das fängt beim Rasen an, jeder will den besten haben (ich hab ihn ), also wird gebuhlt bis zum Abwinken.
> Du glaubst nicht, was hier abends an Wasser auf den Rasen verteilt wird.



Wenn die Leute Spaß drann haben paßt es doch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Schon klar, aber dass man das lächerlich finden kann, sollte auch klar sein und zwar ohne deswegen neidisch zu wirken.
Solche Dödelvergleiche gibts ja überall, egal ob jetzt beim Auto, bei der Yacht oder beim Rechner.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Dödelvergleiche gibts ja überall, egal ob jetzt beim Auto, bei der Yacht oder beim Rechner.



Das stimmt.
Vor allem sollte man nicht voraussetzen das jeder gleich denkt. Was dem einen angeben ist, ist für den Anderen vielleicht pillepalle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Der Rasenneid ist hier groß, einige regen sich auf, wenn die Sonne (ist ja gerade heiß) einen Quadratmillimeter Rasen verbrannt hat.
Dann ist das Geschrei auf der einen Seite groß und das Gelächter auf der anderen Seite ebenso.
Beim Auto gehts weiter, dann die Yacht, die am Weissenhäuer Clubhaus vor Anker liegt und am Ende bei den Kindern, die unbedingt das Abi mit 1 machen müssen und in Harvard Jura studieren (oder BWL in Oxford).
Meine Schwiegereltern waren genauso, wie die meisten hier noch sind.
Doch meine Frau hat den Kreis durchbrochen, ist von zu Hause weg, hat statt Jura Biologie studiert und hat einen "nutzlosen Tagträumer ohne Ziel" (O-Ton Schwiegerdaddy als ich das erste mal bei ihnen war ) geheiratet.
Inzwischen sind die beiden aber etwas offener geworden, aber beim Rasen, dem Auto oder der Yacht kennen sie keine Gnade. 

Es ist zu geil, über was teilweise geschwafelt ist.


----------



## Nekro (1. Juli 2010)

vllt. sollte man das jetzt so stehen lassen und sich den wichtigen Dingen wieder zuwenden...
Autos  Dafür gibts den Thread ja


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal zeigen wie man unterscheidet ob man gerade gemütlich aus Spaß fährt oder angeberisch. Auf was muss man den als Fahrer achten damit der Pöbel nicht die Guillotine aufbaut und "die da oben" lyncht?



gaaanz einfach 
jemand der mit seiner Karre protzen will fährt mehrere Tausende male in einer Stunde an ein und dem selben Haufen Menschen vorbei.

Jemand der aus Spaß fährt (so wie ich oder anscheinend du ja auch)
sucht sich normalerweiße immer schöne Strecken aus um auch wirklich Spaß zu haben (die dauern ja normalerweiße nen bisl länger solche Spaßtouren, jedenfalls bei mir) und kommt dabei nur 1 mal in der Stunde an ein und der selben Stelle vorbei.



mfg Ceres


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Es gibt noch Leute, die angesichts der hohen Benzinpreise, einfach so mit dem Auto durch die Gegen fahren, ohne es wirklich zu müssen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Leute, die angesichts der hohen Benzinpreise, einfach so mit dem Auto durch die Gegen fahren, ohne es wirklich zu müssen?



Etwa 30% meiner gefahrenen Kilometer pro Jahr sind nur reiner Fun. Denn was macht mehr Spaß als gemütlich durch die Gegend zu tuckern und dabei zu telefonieren (Autotelefon)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Am Strand sitzen und den Weibchen zuzuschauen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Am Strand sitzen und den Weibchen zuzuschauen?



Fand ich auch mal gut, mit 12  .
Ne, ne, ne. Für mich als Autofreak ist es Entspannung pur abends ein wenig durch die Gegend zu gondeln und dabei lustig zu diskutieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fand ich auch mal gut, mit 12  .


 
Wenn du verheiratet bist und nur noch eine angucken darfst, dann kommt der 12 jährige wieder hoch und du freust dich, was anderes am Strand anschauen zu können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du verheiratet bist und nur noch eine angucken darfst, dann kommt der 12 jährige wieder hoch und du freust dich, was anderes am Strand anschauen zu können.



Ich bin ja noch auf freiem Fuß  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Eben deswegen, warte mal ab, bis du eingefangen wurdest, dann denkst du so wie ich und schaust dich genauer um.
Bei mir in der Firma laufen drei hübsche rum. 
Weiß aber nicht, was die für Autos fahren.


----------



## frEnzy (1. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre einen Citroen C4 Grand Picasso, allerdings in Schwarz und nicht in Silber, wie auf dem Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein an sich sehr gutes Auto und vor allem für mich, als Papa von drei Kindern, echt passend. Das nächste mal würde ich aber lieber den Diesel kaufen. Der verbaute 2 Liter Benziner verbraucht mir doch etwas zu viel, für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen Citroen C4 Grand Picasso, allerdings in Schwarz und nicht in Silber, wie auf dem Bild
> 
> 
> 
> Ein an sich sehr gutes Auto und vor allem für mich, als Papa von drei Kindern, echt passend. Das nächste mal würde ich aber lieber den Diesel kaufen. Der verbaute 2 Liter Benziner verbraucht mir doch etwas zu viel, für meinen Geschmack.



Als Vater von 3 Kindern wirdn Golf ja schneller zum Knast als man denkt... Aber feines Auto der Citroen, besonders das Design ist erfrsichend...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Jop, Vans sind schon OK, weiß ich auch selbst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Etwa 30% meiner gefahrenen Kilometer pro Jahr sind nur reiner Fun. Denn was macht mehr Spaß als gemütlich durch die Gegend zu tuckern und dabei zu telefonieren (Autotelefon)?


Da frage ich mich doch glatt weg,wieviel kilometer du im jahr fährst. Also mir ist es nach 11 jahren führerschein,und meinen damit verbundenen erlebnissen im deutschen straßenverkehr,etwas vergangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Mir graust es immer, wenn ich die Preise an der Tankstelle sehe.
Da bin ich doch lieber zu Hause, bevor ich sinnlos rumfahre.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir graust es immer, wenn ich die Preise an der Tankstelle sehe.
> Da bin ich doch lieber zu Hause, bevor ich sinnlos rumfahre.


Das stört mich eigentlich weniger,da ich mit meinem privaten pkw nur das fahre was sein muß und die zweite hälfte meiner jahreskilometer auf`s betriebsauto entfallen.Dessen sprit muß ich ja gott sei dank nicht bezahlen. (was kann ich dafür,das mich chef sinnlos durch die botanik schickt...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab einen Firmenwagen, den ich auch privat nutzen kann. Firmenkreditkarte sorgt für Treibstoff. 
Trotzdem fahre ich nicht sinnlos umher.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2010)

In einem geschlossenen Auto würde ich das auch nicht tun  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Im offnen fährst du also immer rum? 
Im Winter, wenns wie aus Eimern schüttet....


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2010)

Nicht immer offen aber zumindest oft genug und dann auch mal "sinnlos".


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Früher bin ich Motorrad gefahren, dann auch mal sehr gerne "sinnlos".


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Firmenwagen, den ich auch privat nutzen kann. Firmenkreditkarte sorgt für Treibstoff.
> Trotzdem fahre ich nicht sinnlos umher.


Glaub mir,bei meinem würdest du dir das verkneifen.Ist ein caddy sdi mit schlappen 69 ps und ca 300 kg werkzeug im heck. (privat: Passat 3bg 1.9 PD mit 130 ps)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Audi A4 TFSI.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich doch glatt weg,wieviel kilometer du im jahr fährst. Also mir ist es nach 11 jahren führerschein,und meinen damit verbundenen erlebnissen im deutschen straßenverkehr,etwas vergangen.



Nach rund 15 Jahren Führerschein fahre ich privat immernoch ungefähr 20tkm p.a. und habe viel Spaß drann. Ist natürlich ein riesen Unterschied ob ich am Wochenende zum Kunden fahren muss oder nur zu meinem privat Vergnügen unterwegs bin.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir graust es immer, wenn ich die Preise an der Tankstelle sehe.
> Da bin ich doch lieber zu Hause, bevor ich sinnlos rumfahre.



Ich finde das jeder Tag den ich nur zuhause rumhänge ein verlorener Tag ist. Insofern muss ich mich an faulen Wochenenden gerade zu dazu aufraffen nochmal ne Runde um den Block zu drehen  .
Wenn ich mir sorgen um die Spritkosten machen müsste, dann hätte ich mir das falsche Auto gekauft. Denn der größe Fehler (meiner Meinung nach) ist sich ein schickes, starkes Auto zu kaufen und sich dann nicht mehr zu trauen zu fahren weil es ja so teuer ist. Aber ich kaufe mein Autos ja nicht damit die Garage Gesellschaft hat, sondern damit ich Spaß habe.

Übrigens kann ich es kaum noch erwarten mein neues Wägelchen im August abzuholen, habe gestern die 1. Klasse ICE Tickets bestellt, dass wird ein Feiertag für mich  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens kann ich es kaum noch erwarten mein neues Wägelchen im August abzuholen, habe gestern die 1. Klasse ICE Tickets bestellt, dass wird ein Feiertag für mich  .


 
Ich hätte drauf gewettet, dass du mit einem Mietwagen hinfährst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Audi A4 TFSI.


Hmm...wir könnten die motoren tauschen...Dein wägelchen hat ja leider zu wenig kofferaum für mich.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nach rund 15 Jahren Führerschein fahre ich privat immernoch ungefähr 20tkm p.a. und habe viel Spaß drann. Ist natürlich ein riesen Unterschied ob ich am Wochenende zum Kunden fahren muss oder nur zu meinem privat Vergnügen unterwegs bin.


Dann haben dich anscheinend noch nicht all zu viele auto- bzw. lkw-fahrer geärgert.(es ist ein leicht komisches gefühl,wenn einen ein lkw mit seinem anhänger seitlich von der autobahn schiebt während man selbst trotz vollbremsung noch ca 100 kmh schnell ist)
Ich für meinen teil genieße es mittlerweile beifahrer zu sein.(auf langen stecken kann man da so gut schlafen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmm...wir könnten die motoren tauschen...Dein wägelchen hat ja leider zu wenig kofferaum für mich.


 
Ist ein Kombi.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ein Kombi.


Immer noch zu wenig.In meinen passat dürfte mehr rein gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Tippe ich ebenso, Audi nennt das ja auch Lifestylekombi und nicht Handwerkerauto.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tippe ich ebenso, Audi nennt das ja auch Lifestylekombi und nicht Handwerkerauto.


Naja,also ich sag nur...Handwerk FTW (man beachte die letzte szene mit dem feuer machen)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X89vwqLNPkU


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Ich gehöre lieber zu den Leuten, die den Handwerken erklären, was sie bauen sollen, als es selbst zu machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hätte drauf gewettet, dass du mit einem Mietwagen hinfährst.



War auch so geplant. Aber wenn ich sehe wie billig die Fahrt ist und wie entspannt dann der Tag wohl werden wird, dachte ich da fahre ich mal nach 16 Jahren wieder Zug.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gehöre lieber zu den Leuten, die den Handwerken erklären, was sie bauen sollen, als es selbst zu machen.


...wie z.b. die fubo-heizung in der auffahrt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Das ist absolut cool.
Guck dir den letzen Winter an mit dem vielen Schnee.
Was hab ich gelacht, als ich schneefrei wegfahren konnte und andere noch am Schippen waren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist absolut cool.
> Guck dir den letzen Winter an mit dem vielen Schnee.
> Was hab ich gelacht, als ich schneefrei wegfahren konnte und andere noch am Schippen waren.


Ähm...genau genommen ist das HOT. Dann wird wohl dein nächstes projekt dem gehweg vor deinem haus auch sowas zu verpassen?
Für unsere ca.70m lange gasse ist das leider unpraktikabel.Da wirds wohl weiterhin die konventionelle räumtechnik tun müssen.
So,geh nun aber in die haia.Morgen früh 5.20 uhr ist die nacht vorbei und es wartet ein verdammt langer tag. (ich hoffe,das ich 19 uhr wieder daheim bin)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Nö, meine Auffahrt schließt sich an die meiner Schwiegereltern an, daher fahre ich dann auch noch durch etwas Schnee. 
Aber dafür läuft das abgetaute Wasser meine Auffahrt runter und gefriert bei Schweigerelter auf deren Auffahrt.
Hehehe


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juli 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst ? Du hast eine Fußbodenheizung in der Auffahrt ? Das ist crazy aber irgendwie auch praktisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Jop, war schon als Kind mein Traum (weil ich immer Schnee schippen musste ) und dank der Solaranlage kostet das auch kein Geld, wenn ich im Winter warmes Wasser durch die Rohre unter der Auffahrt leite.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Juli 2010)

Die Blicke der Nachbarschaft stelle ich mir lustig vor


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Vorallem im letzten Winter, wo viel Schnee fiel.
Meine Auffahrt war immer eisfrei und trocken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vorallem im letzten Winter, wo viel Schnee fiel.
> Meine Auffahrt war immer eisfrei und trocken.



So ne "Hightech" Lösung habe ich nicht. Aber mein Gärtner macht morgens die Auffahrt frei, ist ja auch ne Lösung  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch einen Winterdienst, der ist der gleiche, den auch meine Schwiegereltern haben, aber die Auffahrt ist mein Ding. 
Ich gucke lieber dabei zu, wie der Schnee taut als sinnfrei durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gucke lieber dabei zu, wie der Schnee taut als sinnfrei durch die Gegend zu fahren.



Muss jeder für sich wissen. Mein Hobby ist "Auto", deins "schmelzen"  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Nö, mein Hobby ist im Keller und das wird geliefert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, meine Auffahrt schließt sich an die meiner Schwiegereltern an, daher fahre ich dann auch noch durch etwas Schnee.


Dann mußt du wohl deren auffahrt auch noch beheizen.Auf der anderen seite...Also ich fahre gerne durch schnee.Mir wär es aber auch am liebsten,wenn im winter nich geräumt würde.Driften macht einfach laune.
Aber wie wäre es mit einer rasenheizung?Schließlich wäre das ein göttliches bild,wenn im tiefsten winter alles weiß ist nur nicht das grundstück von dir.


> Aber dafür läuft das abgetaute Wasser meine Auffahrt runter und gefriert bei Schweigerelter auf deren Auffahrt.
> Hehehe


Wir sind ja wieder garnicht fies...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, mein Hobby ist im Keller und das wird geliefert.


Laß mich raten,pc und heizungsanlage. Oder doch kellerabdichtung?Ach ne,dafür muß man ja aus dem keller heraus.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So ne "Hightech" Lösung habe ich nicht. Aber mein Gärtner macht morgens die Auffahrt frei, ist ja auch ne Lösung  .


Schade,das du so weit weg wohnst.Ansonsten hätte ich mich mal bei dir als gärtner beworben.Das sehe dann so aus,das den sommer über der rasentraktor getunt wird,damit ich mit 80 km/h den rasen mähen und im winter so schnell den schnee räumen kann (zeit ist ja bekanntlich geld).


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Laß mich raten,pc und heizungsanlage. Oder doch kellerabdichtung?Ach ne,dafür muß man ja aus dem keller heraus.


 
Nö, meine Whiskyfässer. 
Für meine Lieblinge mache ich alles.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, meine Whiskyfässer.
> Für meine Lieblinge mache ich alles.


Weiß das deine holde?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2010)

Sie muss ja nicht alles wissen, was bei uns immer Keller abgeht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie muss ja nicht alles wissen, was bei uns immer Keller abgeht.


Ich stell mir das jetzt mal bildlich vor: Draußen ein großer gabelstapler,der mit schweren holzfässern hantiert und deine frau steht in der küche und beobachtet das treiben.Abends fragt sie dich "Du schatzi,was ist eigentlich in den schweren holzfässern drin?" und du antwortest "Das ist was neues und zwar bio-heizöl.Das wird in ökologisch verwertbaren behältnissen geliefert und kann sogar getrunken werden.Schmeckt halt bloß ein bißchen nach eiche." 
Ob sie dir das glaubt?
Auf der anderen seite kommst du besser,wenn du es ihr als biosprit verkaufst. Dabei geh ich jetzt mal davon aus,das das gesöff über 50% alc hat,weil dann wirds fahrbar und du könntest es im notfall demonstrieren. (ich schwenke mal wieder auf "auto" zurück)


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, meine Whiskyfässer.
> Für meine Lieblinge mache ich alles.



Pfui, Drogen. Das geht ja gar nicht  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2010)

Deswegen vernichte ich sie auch in regelmäßigen Abständen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen vernichte ich sie auch in regelmäßigen Abständen.



Ne, ne, ne. Alk und Autos das paßt so gar nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2010)

Dann lass ich mir fahren, einer der Vorteile, wenn man verheiratet ist.


----------



## Benne123 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich fand den Spruch heute im TV bei Spiegel TV ganz gut:
(es ging um den Bund - Panzerführerschein):

"Der Führerschein hier ist genauso wie der zivile Führerschein. Er ist aus ganz besonderem Material gemacht und in Verbindung mit Alkohol löst er sich in null komma nix auf"


----------



## htcerox (4. Juli 2010)

Für mich gibts ab November wahrscheinlich einen VW Vento - 75 Ps Benziner, 70 tkm gelaufen.
Ist das Auto eurer Meinung nach Anfängerfreundlich, oder ist von diesem Modell abzuraten?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Juli 2010)

McMonday schrieb:


> Für mich gibts ab November wahrscheinlich einen VW Vento - 75 Ps Benziner, 70 tkm gelaufen.
> Ist das Auto eurer Meinung nach Anfängerfreundlich, oder ist von diesem Modell abzuraten?



Ist halt eher eine Spaßbremse. Würde bei 2.Hand eher zu einem BMW greifen. Vor allem die kleinen R6 sind sehr empfehlenswert. Günstig im Unterhalt, gute Fahrleistungen, sehr robust, top Lufkultur.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Juli 2010)

Hab vor kurzem das erste mal einen VW Polo als Limousine gesehen, das war krass


----------



## CeresPK (4. Juli 2010)

krass hässlich?

Ohh ja


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Juli 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> krass hässlich?


was sonst?


----------



## k-b (5. Juli 2010)

vag halt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem das erste mal einen VW Polo als Limousine gesehen, das war krass


 
Wer damit rumfährt, hats nicht anders verdient.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer damit rumfährt, hats nicht anders verdient.



Designtechnische totale Rückentwicklung...


----------



## Zoon (8. Juli 2010)

"downsizing" mal anders 

Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht

Beschreibung genau lesen!


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juli 2010)

öhm... was ist das denn?


----------



## Witcher (8. Juli 2010)

manche Leute ham ideen, geht ja mal gar nicht mit nem VR6 motor hät ichs ja verstanden aber Trabant?


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> "downsizing" mal anders
> 
> Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht
> 
> Beschreibung genau lesen!



Stand sogar bei Bild.de schon...


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2010)

Es gibt eben Leute die Finden 2-Takt Geruch geil


----------



## Witcher (8. Juli 2010)

2-Takt Geruch ist auch geil aber nur bei Motorrädern


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2010)

Beim Ex-Trabi meines Kollegen fand ichs auch geil 
Schade das der Trabi nichtmehr lebt


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Leute die Finden 2-Takt Geruch geil



Da gibts aber auch einfachere Wege :
Trabi-Duft aus der Dose - auto motor und sport


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2010)

Ist ja fast so schlimm wie sich mit den Abgasen des eigenen Wages umbringen wollen und dann verreckt dabei die Karre.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja fast so schlimm wie sich mit den Abgasen des eigenen Wages umbringen wollen und dann verreckt dabei die Karre.



Das wäre der GAU, quasi ein FAIL von einem FAIL, also ein FAIL².


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juli 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das wäre der GAU, quasi ein FAIL von einem FAIL, also ein FAIL².



Jap, da ist man zu blöd sich selber umzunieten, Fast so als springt man au nem Fenster und bricht sich alles, aber man lebt noch und wacht im Krankenhaus auf... 

Achso: Fiat bietet bald den 500 mit nem Zweitakter an...


----------



## Zoon (9. Juli 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> manche Leute ham ideen, geht ja mal gar nicht mit nem VR6 motor hät ichs ja verstanden aber Trabant?



Naja sehen wir mal so, das Ding ist nur für Treffen gebaut evtl. für Pokale, VR6 Umbauten gibts schon zu genüge und das Ding sticht mal Klasse heraus - was auch bei ner Jury gut ankommen würde.

Apropo VR6, da der Golf jetzt den Zweitakter hat ist der VR6 im Tausch hier gelandet : :p

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LMIIgzJ6fqs&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LMIIgzJ6fqs&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Witcher (9. Juli 2010)

auf treffen war ich auch schon und da find ichs shcöner wenn man in den Motorraum schaut und etwas drinne ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Jap, da ist man zu blöd sich selber umzunieten, Fast so als springt man au nem Fenster und bricht sich alles, aber man lebt noch und wacht im Krankenhaus auf...


 
Als wenn man vom Dach springen will und mit dem Gürtel hängen bleibt. Dabei bricht man sich aber die Arme und kann den Gürtel deswegen nicht öffnen, also verhungert man aufm Dach, anstatt schnell aufm boden zu landen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Achso: Fiat bietet bald den 500 mit nem Zweitakter an...



Na fast, das bei Fiat ist kein Zweitakter, sondern einen Zwei-Zylinder.
stand heute auch bei heise ein kurzer Test dazu.


----------



## Witcher (9. Juli 2010)

hätte aber bestimmt nen "Geilen" Sound, als Zweitakter, mal von der Leistung ganz abgesehen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Als wenn man vom Dach springen will und mit dem Gürtel hängen bleibt. Dabei bricht man sich aber die Arme und kann den Gürtel deswegen nicht öffnen, also verhungert man aufm Dach, anstatt schnell aufm boden zu landen.



Du hast Ideen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2010)

Jop, stell dir vor, du legst dich auf die Gleise, weil du kein Bock mehr hast, erwischt aber das falsche Gleis und du verlierst nur die Beine. 
Ist doch auch blöd.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juli 2010)

Oder machst es wie eine Person bei uns in der Umgebung, die hat sich längs zwischen die Schienen gelegt um sich umzubringen Der Zug ist einfach drüber gefahren, nix ist passiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2010)

Oder man wirft sich vor einen Zug, der aber umgehrt, weil er nicht weiter als bis zu diesem Bahnhof fährt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Juli 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Oder machst es wie eine Person bei uns in der Umgebung, die hat sich längs zwischen die Schienen gelegt um sich umzubringen Der Zug ist einfach drüber gefahren, nix ist passiert





Blöd muss man sein... aber jetzt langsam mal BTT


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, kennt ihr jemanden, der sich vor ein Auto geworfen hat?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. Juli 2010)

Nö, aber mir ist schon mal ein Auto übern Fuß gefahren. Kein Scherz!
In einer 30 Zone. Ist schon etliche Jahre her, war aber selbst schuld.
Wollte ne kleine Kreuzung überqueren, hab auch das Auto gesehen und wollte es an mir vorbei fahren lassen. War wohl zu nah dran, hinterer Reifen hat mich in Slow Mo geplättet. Hab erst gar keinen Schmerz gespürt (schreck war größer) aber hinterher wars geschwollen.
lol...der Alte im Benz hat gar Nichts geschnallt, ist gemütlich mit 10 km/h
weiter gecruist....und Ich war völlig perplex.


----------



## Shi (10. Juli 2010)

Ist das der Grund warum du DrSchmerz heißt ?


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2010)

Es hat sich quasi mal ein Auto vor mich geworfen xD.
Ich habe diese Woche nen Kumpel abgeschleppt.
Und in den Hof der Werkstatt wollte mein Kumpel die Karre dann reinrollen lassen, man muss dazu sagen dort geht es leicht bergab.
Er hat natürlich nicht auf mich gewartet und hat sich auch nicht ins Auto reingesetzt sondern hatt munter drauflosgeschoben, während ich mein Auto noch an die Seite stellen wollte.
Irgendwann hat sich dann sein Auto selbstständig gemacht und wenn man nicht drinne sitzt um es anzuhalten, hält man selbst nen Mazda 323F nicht auf 
Dann hat er nach hilfe geschrien und ich hab schnell mein Autochen abgewürgt und bin losgerannt.
Bis ich dann hinterm Auto war hat er es aber schon ins Auto reingeschafft und hat die Bremse betätigt.
In dem Moment war ich natürlich schon genau dahinter und bin dann, noch mit vollem Schwung, vor das Heck des Autos gerannt.
Hab mir dabei mächtig die Rippen weh getan 

Hat mich aber gewundert das ich dabei den schwulen Spoiler nicht abgerupft habe 

mfg


----------



## Bodmi (12. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, kennt ihr jemanden, der sich vor ein Auto geworfen hat?



Mein nachbar als 4 Jähriger 3 mal^^ wiso weiss keiner, er behaubtet er hätte damals (12 Jahre ist das jetz her) nur die Spiegel gern gehabt^^ 

Meine Autos muss ich Hier mal vorstellen:

1. Opel Astra Caravan 1998, 115ps 1.8 16v  uund ist 120k gelaufen 
2. Kommt nächste Woche:  Opel Kadett GSI Cabrio *Sabber* jahrgang 1990, 2.0 8v 115ps ebenfalls 120k gelaufen


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juli 2010)

Mein Ibiza FR ist endlich beim Händler 
Am Donnerstag kann ich ihn dann endlich mitnehmen


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juli 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag kann ich ihn dann endlich mitnehmen



Viel Spaß, ich muss noch 24 Tage warten  .


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Juli 2010)

Eine Frage.....
weiß einer von euch zufällig was ungefähr ein Gutschein kostet, mit dem man im Autohaus ein Auto mieten kann um damit ein Wochenende zu fahren?
Z.b. bei einem Autohaus welches nur VW hat.
Auch wenn ihr es nicht genau wisst, was würdet ihr schätzen was sowas kosten könnte?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es mit angemessenem Auftreten, so dass man dir den Kaufwunsch abnimmt? Dann kostet sowas auch mal garnichts.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Juli 2010)

Was für einen Kaufwunsch? Ich bin gerade mal fast 19 Jahre alt, ich will kein Auto kaufen, sondern ich hab mir so einen Gutschein zum Geburtstag gewünscht. Ein Kumpel hat so einen Gutschein von seinem Onkel, welcher ein Autohaus hat, bekommen. 

Als ich gefragt wurde was ich mir denn zum Geburtstag wünsche, kam mir halt die Idee mit dem Autogutschein, da ich Autos mag und gerne Auto fahre.
Ich wollte das jetzt nur mal so wissen, damit ich den Geschenkwunsch ablehnen kann, wenn es mir für die gebotene Leistung zu teuer erscheint.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2010)

Das war überhaupt nicht unfreundlich gemeint sondern einfach die Feststellung dass man so ein Wochenende(oder zumindest einen Tag) auch gratis haben kann. Ob du das Auto danach kaufst bleibt dir schließlich selbst überlassen  .

Ansonsten würde ich eher bei Sixt und Co. nach den Mietpreisen gucken, der Gutschein deines Freundes scheint mir eher eine Erfindung seines Onkels nur für ihn zu sein. 

Bei Autohäusern hab ich noch nie was von "bezahlten Probefahrten" gehört, das wäre afaik auch ein rechtliches Problem da die entsprechende Wechselkennzeichen dafür nicht freigegeben sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2010)

Vorführwagen in Autohäusern haben aber in der Regel ein festes Kennzeichen.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Juli 2010)

Ach so, ok, das mit den Wechselkennzeichen wusste ich z.b. jetzt nicht.
Wir haben schon mal 2 Probefahrten bei einem der Autohäuser in der Nähe gemacht und da war es bis jetzt so, dass wir (Mutter und ich) ungefähr eine Stunde fahren durften. Ich denke nicht, dass das Autohaus dazu bereit wäre ein Auto à la Golf GTI oder Audi S3 o.ä. an einen 19-Jährigen zu vermieten.

@ Quanti: 
Auch gut


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Juli 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mein Ibiza FR ist endlich beim Händler
> Am Donnerstag kann ich ihn dann endlich mitnehmen



BILDER!!! 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, ich muss noch 24 Tage warten  .



Du stellst sie wahrscheinlich eh bei CP rein, oder? Freu mich drauf..


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Auto mieten kann ich auch vergessen....
In meinem Alter würde ich nur Autos aus der "schlechtesten" Kategorie bekommen...
naja, wünsch ich mir halt was anderes


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, ich muss noch 24 Tage warten  .



ich hab schon 1800 kilometer drauf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich hab schon 1800 kilometer drauf.



Was für ein Fahrzeug?


----------



## Stormbringer (13. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was für ein Fahrzeug?



schau einfach in meine sig.


----------



## Blutstoff (13. Juli 2010)

@Dustin 
Wenn du dir zum Heizen unbedingt was mieten möchtest, schau halt mal bei Google oder hier: ferrari fahren Angebote - attraktive Preise für Reise, Auto Motorrad Teile Artikel bei eBay.de


----------



## k-b (13. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, ich muss noch 24 Tage warten  .



Was kaufst du dir diesmal?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juli 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Was kaufst du dir diesmal?



TT...


----------



## k-b (14. Juli 2010)

zZ kk


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Juli 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> zZ kk



..???


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

*Z*iemlich *z*erbröselter *K*lein*k*astenwagen. 
Die Mods von heute können sich nur noch das Billigsten vom Billigen leisten.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Juli 2010)

Was empfehlt ihr an Erstautos für einen Fahranfänger?
Hab so 4500-5000 € zur Verfügung.
Sollte aber schon mehr als 60 PS haben, da ich vermutlich jedes Wochenende mehrere 100 km Autobahn fahren werde, wenn ich beim Bund bin. Da macht das mit 40 PS echt keinen Spaß


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

Ein Kompaktwagen wie Golf, Astra oder Focus.
Sind im Unterhalt kaum teurer als Kleinwagen, bieten aber mehr.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> schau einfach in meine sig.


Erstens: Sehr geiler Wagen!!! 
Zweitens: Eine Frage ...

Ich habe in der Beschreibung das gelesen:


> Zusätzliche 12-V-Steckdosen


Ich kaufe bald mein erstes Auto und ich bräuchte auch unbedingt eine Steckdose im Innenraum. Meine erste Idee war, einfach so ein Kabel für den Zigarettenanzünder zu kaufen, weil ich nicht wusste, dass es scheinbar auch "echte" Steckdosen im Interieur gibt. 
Wo genau ist denn das Teil bei dir und wie viel kostet dieses Extra ungefähr?


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Kompaktwagen wie Golf, Astra oder  Focus.
> Sind im Unterhalt kaum teurer als Kleinwagen, bieten aber mehr.


Ein Golf, oder Focus für 4500 - 5000? Der Wagen muss ja dann schon beinahe Schrott sein, so viele Km wie der bei so einem Preis schon drauf haben muss ... 

Selbst die Vorgängergeneration des aktuellen Focus gibts gebraucht erst ab 9000 € mit vernünftigen Km-Zahlen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stormbringer (14. Juli 2010)

danke. 
hm, also für den touring gibts da verschiedene optionen:

hast du das raucherpaket, kannst du den anzünder als steckdose verwenden.
in der mittelkonsole ist eine weitere buchse.
mit dem erwähnten zusatzpaket bekommst du eine buchse im beifahrer-fußraum und 2 in der mittelkonsole hinten (unter den luftausstömern).
zusätzlich ist noch eine steckdose im kofferraum (nur beim touring meines wissens).

also mehr als genug für ne menge elektrischer kühlboxen mit bier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ein Golf, oder Focus für 4500 - 5000? Der Wagen muss ja dann schon beinahe Schrott sein, so viele Km wie der bei so einem Preis schon drauf haben muss ...
> 
> Selbst die Vorgängergeneration des aktuellen Focus gibts gebraucht erst ab 9000 € mit vernünftigen Km-Zahlen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Österreicht ist kein Maßstab. 
Wegen der Abwrackpramie ist der Gebrauchtwagenmarkt in Deutschland komplett im Eimer, normaler Weise sollte man für 5000€ ein brauchbares Modell bekommen.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hast du das raucherpaket, kannst du den anzünder als steckdose verwenden.
> in der mittelkonsole ist eine weitere buchse.
> mit dem erwähnten zusatzpaket bekommst du eine buchse im beifahrer-fußraum und 2 in der mittelkonsole hinten (unter den luftausstömern).
> zusätzlich ist noch eine steckdose im kofferraum (nur beim touring meines wissens).
> ...


Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort! Das mit den Kühlboxen anstecken kenne ich schon vom Oktavia meines Vaters, allerdings auch nur über ein Kabel am Zigarettenanzünder. 

Mein erstes Auto wird vermutlich kein BMW, aber die Möglichkeit auf Steckdosen sollte es ja auch bei anderen Marken/Modellen geben. Was mich mal interessieren würde: schafft die Autobatterie eigentlich auch einen Laptop problemlos, wenn der täglich 1 - 2 h dran hängt _(5 Wochen lang)_? Darauf käme es mir nämlich an ...  


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Österreicht ist kein Maßstab.


Tja, reicheres Land = höhere Preise.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## der_yappi (14. Juli 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> BILDER!!!



Hab ihn schon heute gekriegt 
Die hatten Glück mit der Zulassungsstelle gehabt und konnten innerhalb eines Tages das alte Auto ab und mit dem selben Kennzeichen meinen Neuen anmelden.

Hier die Bilder. Allerdings sind sie nicht der Burner (Handy )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und abgehen tut der wie Schmitts Katze, die Kombi aus Kompressor und Turbo in so nem "kleinen" Auto ist schon geil. Und vor allem in Verbindung mit dem DSG. Da merkst du keine Schaltvorgänge und bist viel besser unterwegs.
Bei dem Wetter ist die Klimaautomatic ein Segen. Die ist gleich da, ohne so  1-2 Minuten wie die manuelle Klima im 206er vorher.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. Juli 2010)

was hat der ibiza den für leistungsdaten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

Boah ey, in gelb.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2010)

@ Stormbringer


boss3D schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde: schafft die Autobatterie eigentlich auch einen Laptop problemlos, wenn der täglich 1 - 2 h dran hängt (5 Wochen lang)? Darauf käme es mir nämlich an ...


Ich kann das überhaupt nicht abschätzen. Auf jeden Fall will ich nicht, dass das Auto dann nicht mehr startet, oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme macht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Juli 2010)

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das keine normale 2-Pin Steckdose wie daheim ist?
Zumindest in unserem Touran ist die 12V-Steckdose wie ein Zigarettenanzündersteckloch


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2010)

Zur Not kann man ja auch sowas verwenden. Das wäre, denke ich, das kleinste Problem ...

Die eigentliche Frage ist, ob die Batterie das mitmacht _(5 Wochen lang 1 - 2 h täglich Laptopbetrieb im Auto)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Juli 2010)

Also wenn das Auto nur stillsteht sicher nicht.
Aber wenn du fährst, dann evlt. schon.
Denn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe lädt sich die Batterie ja beim fahren auf.
Oder irre ich mich da?

EDIT:Ok, adrenalize war schneller langsamer
Also, fahr zwischendrin immer wieder, dann geht das


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage ist, ob die Batterie das mitmacht.


Hängt natürlich sehr davon ab, ob die Lichtmaschine läuft und auch vom Modell des Notebooks. ein 17"-Gerät saugt natürlich mehr Strom als ein 10" Netbook.

Aber unterschätzen darf man das nicht. 1-2h zündung an und Notebook am 12V leert schon etwas die Batterie. Wobei moderne Fahrzeuge oft eine Notabschaltung haben, wenn die Batterie zu stark entladen wird, dann kann man trotzdem noch starten.

Während der Fahrt ist es aber kein Problem, da steigt durch das aufladen nur der Verbrauch ein wenig.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2010)

Also das Auto würde die ganze Woche auf einem Parkplatz stehen und der Motor folglich nicht laufen, womit das Ganze auf die Batterie ginge. 

Weiß irgendwer eine bessere Lösung, wo ich Strom für das Notebook herkriegen soll, wenn nicht vom Auto?! Ein paar Akkus kaufen und mitnehmen wäre ja eine ziemlich teure Alternative ...

_PS: NB ist 15.4 Zoll._ _Hoffe, das wird hier nicht zu OT._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

Dann musst du halt den Motor mal starten und im Stand laufen lassen, das lädt die Batterie ja wieder auf.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt den Motor mal  starten und im Stand laufen lassen, das lädt die Batterie ja wieder  auf.



Scharf geschlussfolgert ist halb gewonnen. 

@ Boss: Geh doch einfach ins Cafe, bestell 'nen Kaffee (wie einfallsreich ) und frag, ob dus an den Strom hängen kannst. Passt immer. 
Oder wie meinen? Bzw., willste des net lieber woanders besprechen? Ist so ganz leicht offtopic-mäßig hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir so ein Solarzellenteil, das Strom für eine Steckdose/Adapter liefert.
Ich hab son Ding für mein Mac Book Air.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann musst du halt den Motor mal  starten und im Stand laufen lassen, das lädt die Batterie ja wieder  auf.


Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Sollte nicht allzu viel Sprit verbrauchen und wenn es eh nicht anders geht, werde ich es wohl so machen müssen.


Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Boss: Geh doch einfach ins Cafe, bestell 'nen Kaffee (wie einfallsreich ) und frag, ob dus an den Strom hängen kannst. Passt immer.


Wäre schön, wenn es auf dem Kasernengelände _(das ich ja nicht verlassen darf )_ ein Cafe geben würde. Mein Auto ist dort alles, was ich habe ... 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir so ein Solarzellenteil, das  Strom für eine Steckdose/Adapter liefert.


Link, please?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung, hab ich geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Juli 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn es auf dem Kasernengelände _(das ich ja nicht verlassen darf )_ ein Cafe geben würde. Mein Auto ist dort alles, was ich habe ...



Hmm, also bei uns wird die Wehrpflicht ja aller Vorraussicht nach abgeschafft. Hast mein Beileid.. 

Ach ja, da fällt mir gerade noch ein: Ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad hatte mal so ein Handy, was man mit so einem Kurbelteil (wie man früher Kaffeebohnen zerkleinert hat) aufladen konnte. Wär vielleicht 'ne Überlegung wert.  Wobei, seinem Ansehen hat es nicht unbedingt zu ungeahnten Höhenflügen verholfen.. 

EDIT: <- 1.234 Posts. EPIC!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn es auf dem Kasernengelände _(das ich ja nicht verlassen darf )_ ein Cafe geben würde. Mein Auto ist dort alles, was ich habe ...


 
Wenn ich nicht irre, gibts auf einer Kaserne in der Tat ein Cafe. 
Ist zumindest in Deutschland so, aber die Österreicher sind ja noch eine Nummer härter, wenn sie beim Bund sind. 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> EDIT: <- 1.234 Posts. EPIC!


 
Respekt. 
Lass das mal so für die nächsten Monate, oder mach einen Screen davon und poste den.


----------



## melz (15. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr einen 2003er Audi A3 1.8T 150 PS in Ebonyschwarz Perleffekt! 
Ist sehr sehr Tief und Breit, und hat alles was man an Ausstattung haben kann!!!


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> was hat der ibiza den für leistungsdaten?


 
Kurz: 1.4 TSI (Kompressor + Turbo), 150 PS , 7-GAng-DSG


----------



## k-b (15. Juli 2010)

boss3d wie lang fährst du denn Auto, dass dein Laptop das nicht überlebt?

Mein Macbook Pro hällt sogar 6 Stunden Podcast hören von Berlin zu meinen Eltern und war dann noch nicht leer. Oder willst du Filme schauen?

Ich denke mal nicht, dass dein Bund mehr als 2h weg ist - das sollten ja sogar noch Notebooks packen, die ein paar Jahre alt sind. Oder willst du nebenher zocken?


----------



## boss3D (15. Juli 2010)

Um den Thread hier on Topic zu halten, hast du eine PN ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Benne123 (15. Juli 2010)

Meine Ma hat letztens beim Einparken nen anderes Auto leicht berührt,  nichts wildes, nur paar Kratzer an der anderen Stossstange (Opel  Meriva).
Jetzt ruft der Typ uns vorhin an, er möchte 1500€, da Opel gesagt hat,  die Anhänderkupplung müsste noch neu gemacht werden, da sie nicht sicher  sind, ob die abfallen könnte.
(meine Mutte ist da gegen gekommen, wo die Stossstange ihren 90° Winkel  hat (Heck - Seite)...

Lustig, was sich so Leute alels einfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leicht berüht und direkt geht die AHK kaputt, dafür sieht man aber extrem wenig bei meiner Ma am Auto


----------



## Zoon (16. Juli 2010)

Sicherster Weg: Ein Gutachter könnte da einwandfrei erklären ob der Opel bei nem leichten Touché schon außeinanderbröselt (OK wenn der 20 Jahre alt wäre + blühende Landschaften läge das im Rahmen des Möglichen )


----------



## k-b (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo geneigte Autofreaks. 

Ich habe zwei Sachen, will mein Auto verkaufen.
a) Wieviel werd ich noch dafür verlangen können? Golf 3, 110PS TDII, BJ 97, 290K - Leichter Auffahrunfall vorne zu sehen (Bisschen geknautscht, keine Nebelscheinwerfer mehr) sowie an einer Tür ein paar Schrammen. Motor und alles Tiptop. TÜV 08/2010. Hab mal ein bisschen bei Mobile geschaut, sind 1000 noch drin?

b) Wie mach ich das. Der ist zugelassen, auf den Landkreis meiner Eltern. Ich wohne momentan in Berlin, das ist 600km weg.

Kann ich den in Berlin verkaufen und den ganzen Papierkram da abwickeln, obwohl er da nicht angemeldet ist?

Bzw. hab ich eigentlich gar keine Ahnung, was die Schritte sind, wenn man sein Auto verkauft. 

Es ist auf mich zugelassen. Was alles muss ich Wo machen? Landratsamt, Versicherung, etc. ??
Wie erstelle ich nen gültigen Kaufvertrag?

Wie lang dauert das alles?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juli 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> a) Wieviel werd ich noch dafür verlangen können? Golf 3, 110PS TDII, BJ 97, 290K - Leichter Auffahrunfall vorne zu sehen (Bisschen geknautscht, keine Nebelscheinwerfer mehr) sowie an einer Tür ein paar Schrammen. Motor und alles Tiptop. TÜV 08/2010. Hab mal ein bisschen bei Mobile geschaut, sind 1000 noch drin?



Ich vermute mal das ist ein Scherz, es gibt nämlich keinen Golf 3 110 PS TDi.
Aber wert wäre ein 13 Jahrer alter Golf Diesel irgendwas zwischen 0 und 500,- Euro.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das ist ein Scherz, es gibt nämlich keinen Golf 3 110 PS TDi.



VW Golf III ? Wikipedia

Den gibt es sehr wohl


----------



## Necthor (16. Juli 2010)

MoinMoin,
hab da mal 2 Verständnisfragen

Bei diesem Angebot steht "Garantie gegen Aufpreis möglich".
Ich dachte immer wenn man beim Händler kauft hat man automatisch Garantie?
Oder meint der eine erweiterte Garantie?

Ausserdem steht da, dass die LPG-Anlage nicht eingetragen ist.
Muss ein solcher Umbau, dass bei fahrlässigkeit gefährlich werden kann nicht direkt vom TÜV abgenommen und eingetragen werden?

Thanks


----------



## CeresPK (16. Juli 2010)

normalerweiße muss dir ein Händler bei einem Gebrauchtwagen 1Jahr Garantie geben.
Laut Gesetzgeber.

Wie das mit dem Garantie gegen Aufpreis ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## k-b (16. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das ist ein Scherz, es gibt nämlich keinen Golf 3 110 PS TDi.
> Aber wert wäre ein 13 Jahrer alter Golf Diesel irgendwas zwischen 0 und 500,- Euro.



Doch klar, ist aber recht selten. Ist die etwas stärkere Variante. Ein sehr gesuchtes Modell deswegen eigentlich


----------



## Necthor (16. Juli 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> muss dir ein Händler bei einem Gebrauchtwagen 1Jahr Garantie geben



Das meine ich auch irgendwann mal gehört zu haben.
Entweder bietet er eine um 1 Jahr verlängerte Garantie an oder er will unwissende abzocken.

Ich werd mal per Mail nachfragen.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Juli 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Das meine ich auch irgendwann mal gehört zu haben.
> Entweder bietet er eine um 1 Jahr verlängerte Garantie an oder er will unwissende abzocken.



Bevor ihr das Rumblubbern anfangt mit Abzocke usw. bitte mal googeln nach Gewährleistung/Sachmängelhaftung bei Kauf vs. Garantie.
eien Gebrauchtwagengarantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des händlers, die Mängel adbeckt, welche *nach* dem Kauf auftreten (gilt aber meist nur für bestimmte Teile, Kleingedrucktes beachten!). die Sachmängelhaftung (1 Jahr bei Gebrauchtwagen, Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten) bezieht sich nur auf Mängel, die zum Kaufzeitpunkt schon vorhanden waren.


----------



## Nekro (17. Juli 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Ausserdem steht da, dass die LPG-Anlage nicht eingetragen ist.



Wenn sie nicht eingetragen ist, gehe ich davon aus das sie weder ABE noch Tga (Teilgutachten) hat, sprich garnicht bzw. nur per Einzelabnahme (sehr teuer) eingetragen werden kann. ---> Finger weg
Und da es ja eine Änderung am Motor bzw. Tank ist sollte man das schon eintragen und prüfen lassen, hinterher leckt es noch 
Gibt Mecker von der Polizei!


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2010)

LPG-Anlagen müssen nicht eingetragen werden. Es müssen lediglich alle Bauteile der ECE R67-*01* entsprechen und eine GSP (Gasanlagen System Einbauprüfung) vorhanden sein. Eintragungen nach §21 StVZO sind nur in ganz seltenen Fällen erforderlich - meist ist ein Nachweis des Abgasverhaltens ausreichend.

Wichtig ist besonders das *01 *in der Kennzeichnung der Bauteile, was auf die ECE-Norm mit einem Sicherheitsventil gegen Überlast hinweist. In der ECE R67 gab es das noch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Ist das eigentlich immer noch so, dass man mit gasbetriebenen Autos nicht in Tiefgarangen fahren darf?


----------



## Mosed (17. Juli 2010)

Kommt auf die Tiefgarage an.
Offiziell ist es nicht mehr so, aber der Besitzer kann aufgrund des Hausrechtes so ein Verbot erlassen.


----------



## Blutstoff (17. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich immer noch so, dass man mit gasbetriebenen Autos nicht in Tiefgarangen fahren darf?


 
Das ist nicht so ganz eindeutig und variiert von Bundesland zu Bundesland. Siehe auch hier: Autogas.us - Parken in Parkhäusern und Tiefgaragen


----------



## k-b (17. Juli 2010)

Einer wird sich doch hier mit dem Papierkram auskennen!



> b) Wie mach ich das. Der ist zugelassen, auf den Landkreis meiner Eltern. Ich wohne momentan in Berlin, das ist 600km weg.
> 
> Kann ich den in Berlin verkaufen und den ganzen Papierkram da abwickeln, obwohl er da nicht angemeldet ist?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blutstoff (17. Juli 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Einer wird sich doch hier mit dem Papierkram auskennen!


 

Du verkaufst den Wagen ganz normal. Der Käufe meldet das Auto dann um. Deine Versicherung wird dann automatisch informiert und gekündigt. Das war's eigentlich schon grob. Hätte man mit Google aber locker selbst rausfinden können.

Einen Kaufvertrag findest du z.B. bei Mobile. Einfach mal suchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Oder der Käufer meldet den Wagen nicht um und man muss hinterher laufen.


----------



## Blutstoff (17. Juli 2010)

Dafür gibt es ja den Vertrag. Man kann die Kiste natürlich auch selbst abmelden, aber dafür braucht man dann die Kennzeichen und der Käufer muss eigene mitbringen.


----------



## k-b (18. Juli 2010)

Kennzeichen braucht er eh eigene, anderer Landkreis, anderes Bundesland.


----------



## Witcher (18. Juli 2010)

Aber zur über führung kann man die alten noch nehmen, hab mein Auto auch aus Berlin geholt und das Alte Kennzeichen drangelassen damit ich nach Chemnitz komm, der muss den Wagen dan halt bloß noch ummelden und dann gibts neue Kennzeichen.


----------



## k-b (18. Juli 2010)

Muss ich noch irgendwas machen, außer den Kaufvertrag? Oder geschieht auch das Abmelden von meinem Auto automatisch wenn der andere das dann anmeldet?


----------



## Witcher (18. Juli 2010)

Wenn er das Auto ummeldet auf seinen Namen dann ist es bei dir natürlich dann auch abgemeldet, machen die Behörden gleich mit.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Juli 2010)

Man muss das halt nur vertraglich festhalten, dass zeitnah umgemeldet wird. Denn solange die Karre auf dich angemeldet bist, bist du der Halter und haftest mit im Falle des Unfalls. Zumindest soweit ich weiß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2010)

Jop, musst du, wenn er den Wagen nicht ummeldet, ist der Halter immer am Arsch, egal ob Unfall oder ein teures Foto.
Abmelden kann man an jeder Zulassungsstelle, anmelden nur in dem entsprechenden Kreis.

Ich würde mein Auto immer abgemeldet verkaufen, wenns privat ist.
Wer weiß, was das für Penner sind, kann man ja nicht einschätzen, gerade denn der Wagen nicht mehr der Wert hat.


----------



## computertod (18. Juli 2010)

was halltet ihr denn von nem Golf Kombi als Anfängerauto?
würde den für 600 + neue Bremsen + Tüv und den ganzen Kram, also insgesammt 1000 bekommen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juli 2010)

Meinst du n Golf III ? Der Tüv modert regelmäßig an denen rum... Rost ist besonders schlimm.


----------



## ThePlayer (19. Juli 2010)

Unser Skoda Forman hatte nach 10 Jahren noch keine Rostschäden, wir haben ihn dann für 450€ an einen Ausländer verkauft.


----------



## computertod (19. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Meinst du n Golf III ? Der Tüv modert regelmäßig an denen rum... Rost ist besonders schlimm.


keine Ahnung, bekomm ich von meinem Vadder 
der hat mir nur gesagt, dass es nen Golf Kombi is und n'bisschen älter


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. Juli 2010)

Werden die 2 Jahre Probezeit der Klasse M eigentlich auf B angerechnet? Ja oder?


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn eine HU für die nächsten 2 Jahre gemacht ist und eine Plakette auf dem Auto, dann kann man sich bei einem so günstigen Auto sicher nicht beschweren. Ansonsten solltest du dir im Falle eines Golf III besonders die Bodengruppe, die Schweller (Innen und Außen) und die Hauptlagerung der Hinterachse ansehen. Da gibt es manchmal katastrophale Zustände.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juli 2010)

Für 600€ kanns ja fast nur der Golf III sein, Schwachpunkte hat dir Klutten schon genannt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Werden die 2 Jahre Probezeit der Klasse M eigentlich auf B angerechnet? Ja oder?


Beim A1 ist das so, beim M bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2010)

Die Probezeit sollte auf die Klasse B angerechnet werden. Habe leider gerade die FEV nicht zur Hand, aber ich bin mir eigentlich sehr sicher.


----------



## computertod (19. Juli 2010)

ich denk mal nicht, weil m ist ja "nur" bis 50ccm. damit darfste schonmal nicht überall fahren, deshalb hast du da auch keine Probezeit.
so hats uns unser Fahrlehrer mal erklärt


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2010)

So, ich habs doch...*

§ 32 FEV - Ausnahmen von der Probezeit*

Ausgenommen von den Regelungen über die Probezeit nach § 2a des Straßenverkehrsgesetzes sind Fahrerlaubnisse der Klassen M, S, L und T. *Bei erstmaliger Erweiterung einer Fahrerlaubnis der Klassen M, S, L oder T auf eine der anderen Klassen ist die Fahrerlaubnis der Klasse, auf die erweitert wird, auf Probe zu erteilen.*


----------



## htcerox (19. Juli 2010)

Klasse M wird nicht angerechnet


----------



## Mosed (23. Juli 2010)

Kennt jemand zufällig Lagerschalen mit Innendurchmesser 26 mm? (z.B. aus Pkw, Motorrad)
Brauche die für ein Motorenprojekt, aber finde keine. Da es nur 6 Stück sind, will es auch keiner extra herstellen.


----------



## Blutstoff (23. Juli 2010)

Was möchtest du damit lagern, Pleul?


----------



## Mosed (24. Juli 2010)

Nockenwelle


----------



## CeresPK (26. Juli 2010)

Da das ja mal ursprünglich der zeigt her eure Autos Fred war.
mal wieder was neues vom Subi.

(jaja ich weiß total hässlich  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Juli 2010)

Deiner oder Dad's?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

Hättest auch noch ein Bild von hinten machen können.


----------



## CeresPK (26. Juli 2010)

Iste meina 

@ Quanti
hab ich doch gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

Was für Felgen hast du drauf?


----------



## CeresPK (26. Juli 2010)

Das sind die Orginalfelgen vom WRX 2003 
Die hat mir nen Kumpel günstig verkauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2010)

Kannst du die mal näher ranzoomen? 
Ich will mal wissen, wie gut die noch aussehen.

Meine Frau hat letzte Woche eien Kratzer in ihre Felgen gefahren.  
Habs heute Morgen erst gesehen, sie hatte nichts gesagt. 
Wahrscheinlich hat sie es noch nicht mal bemerkt...


----------



## CeresPK (26. Juli 2010)

Bis auf den ganzen Bremsstaub ist nix an den Felgen.
Kein Kratzer kein nix


----------



## Zoon (26. Juli 2010)

Hast du das japanische Subaru Logo vorne dran?


----------



## CeresPK (26. Juli 2010)

Das Zeichen haben die japanischen eSs Tee eIs


----------



## computertod (27. Juli 2010)

bin grad in der Fahrschule nen A3 S-Line gefahren.
das teil geht ab 
ob mein Golf auch so gut bremmst?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juli 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> bin grad in der Fahrschule nen A3 S-Line gefahren.
> das teil geht ab



Welcher Motor (S-Line sagt ja nichts aus, ist nur bling-bling)?


----------



## computertod (27. Juli 2010)

gute Frage. muss ich mal meinen Fahrlehrer fragen^^


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2010)

LOL - das ist fast so gut wie meine frau.

F: "da stand nen tolles auto"
M: "was den für eines?"
F: "ich glaube (!) das war ein peugeot"
M: "was en für einer?"
F: "weiss nicht - aber er war grün"


----------



## Mosed (27. Juli 2010)

Da hast du doch ein paar Indizien:

- Das Auto ist nicht an der Position, an der deine Frau es dir erzählt hat
- Das Auto ist mit erhöhter Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Peugeot
- Das Auto sieht nach "Deine Frau"-Maßstäben toll aus
- Das Auto ist grün

reicht das nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2010)

Zwei einfache Überlegungen:
"meine Frau"+"Peugeot"->207CC oder 307CC
"Fahrschulauto"-> ~100PS Diesel


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Juli 2010)

Der Audi ist ziemlich sicher ein 105 PS Diesel 
Oder mit Glück einer mit 140 PS, hatte ich zumindest eine Fahrstunde, dann war das 3. mal die Kupplung kaputt und der Wagen wurde verhökert.

EDIT: Beide auch Sportback


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2010)

Mein Fahrschulauto hatte auch 105 PS. War aber A3 Sportpack.
Auf die Frage wieviel Power er hat sagte mein Fahrlehrer, dass er anfangs noch eine 170 (oder so um den Dreh) PS Maschine hatte. Da am Anfang bei vielen Schülern die Reifen durchdrehten wurde dann aber auf eine kleiner Version umgestiegen


----------



## Witcher (27. Juli 2010)

Wir hatten in der Fahrschule 2 Autos nen Seat Leon mit 75 PS Diesel und nen Mazda 6 mit 151 PS mit Autogasumbau wobei man sagen muss das der Seat nur die ersten 2 Stunden benutzt wurde und danach bloß noch der Mazda ( ist aber auch ein geiles Teil)


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> bin grad in der Fahrschule nen A3 S-Line gefahren.
> das teil geht ab
> ob mein Golf auch so gut bremmst?



Ein S3 oder ein A3 mit S-Line Ausstattung?


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juli 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da hast du doch ein paar Indizien:
> 
> - Das Auto ist nicht an der Position, an der deine Frau es dir erzählt hat
> - Das Auto ist mit erhöhter Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Peugeot
> ...



doch... es reicht zu wissen das ich die karre nicht so toll finde. 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Der Audi ist ziemlich sicher ein 105 PS Diesel
> Oder mit Glück einer mit 140 PS, hatte ich zumindest eine Fahrstunde, dann war das 3. mal die Kupplung kaputt und der Wagen wurde verhökert.
> 
> EDIT: Beide auch Sportback



hmm... und wo gehen die dann gut ab?


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Juli 2010)

Das hab ich nicht gesagt
Die gehen nur gut ab, wenn man das erste mal Auto fährt


----------



## Mosed (28. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand wo ich eine Antenne herbekomme, die definitiv was taugt? Momentan habe ich eine Teleskopantenne. Relativ wichtig ist eig nur, dass man ein Antennenkabel an der Antenne anschrauben kann, sonst müsste ich das ganze Kabel durchs Auto tauschen...

Oder kann man da einfach bei Ebay zu ner Antenne greifen?


----------



## computertod (28. Juli 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Der Audi ist ziemlich sicher ein 105 PS Diesel


Diesel stimmt schonmal. 105 PS? könnte hinkommen



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ein S3 oder ein A3 mit S-Line Ausstattung?


A3 mit S-Line Ausstattung


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ein S3 oder ein A3 mit S-Line Ausstattung?



Mmh klaaaar, 'nen S3 in der Fahrschule. Na holla die Waldfee.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2010)

Wieso, in Kiel gibts eine Fahrschule, die Porsche, Ferrari und Audi R8/Benz SL hat, also unmöglich ist das nicht, nur eben teuer. 

Die Nachbarstochter hat Fahrschule auf einem BMW 3er Cabrio gemacht.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, in Kiel gibts eine Fahrschule, die Porsche, Ferrari und Audi R8/Benz SL hat, also unmöglich ist das nicht, nur eben teuer.



Das weiß ich auch, wir reden hier aber von _normalen_ Fahrschulen.. 
Und da gibt es garantiert keinen S3, das lass dir gesagt sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht war er ja nicht auf einer normalen Fahrschule.
Schon man daran gedacht?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mmh klaaaar, 'nen S3 in der Fahrschule. Na holla die Waldfee.




halllloho.... s-line macht noch keinen s-audi aus.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin in der Fahrschule einen A4 2.0 TDI S-Line mit 143PS gefahren. War schon geil, nur bei 1600U/min schalten war nervig...
Jetzt fahre ich Ford Mondeo Turnier (Pa's^^) mit 135PS bei etwa 200kg weniger Leergewicht und schalten wenn ich will. Macht mehr spaß 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Fahrschule einen A4 2.0 TDI S-Line mit 143PS gefahren. War schon geil, nur bei 1600U/min schalten war nervig...
> Jetzt fahre ich Ford Mondeo Turnier (Pa's^^) mit 135PS bei etwa 200kg weniger Leergewicht und schalten wenn ich will. Macht mehr spaß
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



mein beileid.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> halllloho.... s-line macht noch keinen s-audi aus.



wtf? 
Les vielleicht erstmal die letzten Posts, bevor du nur meinen alleine kommentierst. 
Deine Antwort geht nämlich vollkommen an allem vorbei, was ich gesagt habe..



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vielleicht war er ja nicht auf einer  normalen Fahrschule.
> Schon man daran gedacht?



Okay, vielleicht war er sogar in einer anderen Fahrschule. Trotzdem holt sich keine Fahrschule der Welt 'nen S3. Entweder normal, oder gleich ala Ferrari, was dazwischen wäre mir neu und wirtschaftlich vollkommen absurd.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Okay, vielleicht war er sogar in einer anderen Fahrschule. Trotzdem holt sich keine Fahrschule der Welt 'nen S3. Entweder normal, oder gleich ala Ferrari, was dazwischen wäre mir neu und wirtschaftlich vollkommen absurd.


 
Keine Ahnung, bei uns in Kiel gibts eine Fahrschule, die an einem Autohaus gekoppelt ist (zwei Brüder haben das so gemacht) und wenn die haben damals einen Golf R32 gehabt.


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2010)

Bi uns gabs ne Fahrschule mit nem getunten Golf 5 GT 

MFG


----------



## Menthe (29. Juli 2010)

Pf, ich bin mit ner komischen Erdgas B-Klasse rumgefahren^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

Ich musste den Sprit selbst bezahlen. 

Obwohls ein Tretauto war.


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich musste den Sprit selbst bezahlen.


 
Das ist natürlich gemein, aber dafür hat mein Fahrlehrer immer irgendwas gesungen 

MFG


----------



## CeresPK (29. Juli 2010)

Ihr habts gut.
Ich musste mit nem VW Golf 4 rumfahren. Hallo nen VW


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mein beileid.



Da schliess ich mich mal mit an  .



CeresPK schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut.
> Ich musste mit nem VW Golf 4 rumfahren. Hallo nen VW



Ist zwar recht langweilig aber es kann einen auch schlimmer treffen. 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat damals auf nem Astra Diesel gelernt, wäre für mich nichts gewesen. Ich bin zu einer Fahrschule bei der der Fahrlehrer weder was von Dieseln noch von zu langweiligen Autos hält und habe immerhin auf einem damals aktuellen 3er E36 gelernt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mein beileid.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da schliess ich mich mal mit an  .




ja ich bemitleide mich auch selbst mit einem so schwachen A4 gefahren zu sein. (oh Gott hört sich der Satz sch°iße an)

Ne aber im ernst, was bringt mir so ein Kleinwagen, der kaum Platz hat? Ich müsste das Teil jedes WE auseinander nehmen um die zwei Fahrräder rein zu bekommen und könnte mein Mitfahrer dann nicht mal mehr mitnehmen. 
Nein Dachgepäckträger kommt für mich nicht in Frage!




Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich gemein, aber dafür hat mein Fahrlehrer immer irgendwas gesungen
> 
> MFG



Meiner hat immer solch wunderschöne Frauenwitze gemacht 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Meiner hat immer solch wunderschöne Frauenwitze gemacht
> 
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Aber sowas von bei mir auch. Immer wenn irgendwo jemand lahm oder generell schlecht gefahren ist, bzw. wenn wir dann sogar eine Frau in dem Auto erspäht haben, haben wir so derbe über Frauen am Steuer hergezogen, das war einsame spitze.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut.
> Ich musste mit nem VW Golf 4 rumfahren. Hallo nen VW


 
Zum Glück musste ich nicht mit einem Golf rumeiern. 
Ich hab auf einen Pontiac Grand Prix gelernt.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. Juli 2010)

So hab heute mit dem Führerschein angefangen! Des Landratsamt braucht doch tatsächlich 6-7 Wochen um die Papiere fertig zu machen! Ich darf dann auf nem Renault Megane rumeiern!

Hattet ihr eigentlich schon Fahrstunden während der Theorie?


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute meine drei Theorieprüfungen (A/C/CE) bestanden - 67 Fragen mit Null Fehlerpunkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übernächste Woche geht es dann direkt nach einem Lehrgang Richtung Praxisprüfung. 

@ AMD64X2
Klar, sobald du einige Stunden Theorie hinter dir hast und halbwegs Regeln des Straßenverkehrs kennst, setzt man dich auch gleich ins Auto.


----------



## computertod (30. Juli 2010)

bei mir warens 5x Theorie, dann durfte ich fahren


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine drei Theorieprüfungen (A/C/CE) bestanden - 67 Fragen mit Null Fehlerpunkten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Respekt. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Übernächste Woche geht es dann direkt nach einem Lehrgang Richtung Praxisprüfung.


 
Das ist eine ganz andere Welt.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich durfte fahren, sobald ich die Theoriestunde "Vorfahrt" besucht hatte


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juli 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich durfte fahren, sobald ich die Theoriestunde "Vorfahrt" besucht hatte



Wirklich Auto fahren lernt man ja sowieso dann erst alleine


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wirklich Auto fahren lernt man ja sowieso dann erst alleine


 
Nö, wenn man mit besoffenen Kumpels von der Disco nach Hause fährt und den Plan hat, wie man die Kurve mit 120 nimmt, die man vorher nicht mal mit 80 fahren wollte.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Juli 2010)

Genau und wenn man dann die Karre nicht vor nen Baum setzt sondern vor ein entgegenkommendes Fahrzeug ist man der King


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Genau und wenn man dann die Karre nicht vor nen Baum setzt sondern vor ein entgegenkommendes Fahrzeug ist man der King


 
Jop, endlich stehe ich auch mal in der Zeitung.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Juli 2010)

Quanti das ist nicht gut.
nicht das wir den Jungs noch Sachen beibringen die nicht umbedingt förderlich für ihre Gesundheit sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2010)

Jop, sinnvoller ist es entweder das Taxi zu nehmen oder sich von einen älteren abholen zu lassen, wie z.B. den Eltern.
Dann wird das Gespräch auf der Heimfaht aus interessant...


----------



## k-b (31. Juli 2010)

Oder man zieht einfach in ne gescheite Stadt wo es Nahverkehr gibt und braucht kein Auto. 
Bin froh, meins nächsten Monat los zu werden


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Oder man zieht einfach in ne gescheite Stadt wo es Nahverkehr gibt und braucht kein Auto.
> Bin froh, meins nächsten Monat los zu werden



Wenn man ein Auto auf die blanke Trnsportfunktion reduziert kann ich es wenigstens im Ansatz nachvollziehen. Aber grundsätzlich stehe ich nicht so drauf mit einem Haufen Menschen in ein Gefährt eingesperrt zu sein und derren Körpergerüsche ertragen zu müssen, während ich in vollkommener Abhängigkeit darin stehe ob der Fahrer pünktlich kommt, die Bahn eine kaputte Klimaanlage hat oder wieder irgendjemand streikt.

Da finde ich es dann doch ein weniger entspannter im eigenen Auto unterwegs zu sein, kommen und gehen zu können wann ich möchte. Und selber über meine Reiseroute und Geschwindigkeit entscheiden zu können. Und selbstverständlich sind auch die praktsichen Vorteile nicht von der Hand zu weisen, denn ich trage meine Einkäufe samt Wasserkisten ganz sicher nicht vom Laden nachhause.
Und in 7 Tagen kommt für mich noch erschwerend dazu, dass ich selbst entscheiden kann ob ich ein Dach während der Fahrt über meinem Kopf habe oder nicht.

Insofern habe ich mich mit dem 17. Lebensjahr den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu 100% entzogen und fuhr damals mit dem Taxi zur Arbeit und seit ich 18 war eben mit dem eigenen Auto.


----------



## Stormbringer (31. Juli 2010)

ITP, fully agreed. das was heute "öffentlicher nahverkehr" genannt wird, ist eine völlige unverschämtheit.


----------



## k-b (31. Juli 2010)

Dann geht mal nach Berlin. Bester Nahverkehr den ich in meinem Leben je erlebt hab. Nicht umsonst ist die Rate von Leuten die Autos besitzen bei 30% oder so


----------



## Mosed (31. Juli 2010)

Klar, in einer Großstadt braucht man kein Auto. Wird die Stadt aber kleiner und/oder man will öfters mal was außerhalb unternehmen ist ein Auto schon sehr praktisch. Dann jedes mal ein Mietfahrzeug mieten ist auch nicht grade komfortabel. Halt alles eine Geldfrage. 

Berliner Nahverkehr kenne ich nicht. Der von Hamburg ist aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## k-b (31. Juli 2010)

Du kommst rund um die Uhr von überall hin  in berlin max. 30 min nach mitte. bzw. auch aus der stadtmitte wieder raus  Und in 45 min rund um die uhr von jedem ort zu jedem ort wo du willst. 

Das empfinde ich als Luxus! Und Ubahnfahren hat schon auch charme, muss ich sagen (komm vom Land in BW)

Außerdem stellt sich an den Wochenenden die Frage nach dem Fahrer net! Das wichtigste fast von allem.


----------



## roadgecko (31. Juli 2010)

Dafür hat man immer die besoffenen in der Bahn und bei uns fahren die bahnen eh nur bis max. 2Uhr und danach höchstens jede Stunde ein Bus der aber nicht daher fährt wo die bahnen fahren


----------



## k-b (31. Juli 2010)

Am Wochenende fahren die Bahnen auch Nachts. Ansonsten gibts Busse, die genau die gleiche Stationen wie die jeweiligen Bahnen bedienen für die Nacht. Ist recht easy in Berlin. Zur U8 gehört einfach der N8 (für Night  )


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ITP, fully agreed. das was heute "öffentlicher nahverkehr" genannt wird, ist eine völlige unverschämtheit.



Stimmt.

@ITP: komplett richtig...

Wenn man sieht, welche Typn da nachts in Bus und Bahn rumhasuen, da fahr Ich lieber mit dem Auto. Teurer, aber flexibler, schneller und komfortabler.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2010)

k-b schrieb:


> Außerdem stellt sich an den Wochenenden die Frage nach dem Fahrer net! Das wichtigste fast von allem.



Ich bin gerne "der Fahrer". So habe ich das beruhigende Gefühl immer einen "Fluchtwagen" vor der Tür zu haben, d.h. ich habe die Kontrolle.
Im übrigen hasse ich Drogen, da es ja auch nicht zu einem Autofan paßt.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Juli 2010)

Och Leute, bitte, bitte nicht die Diskussion schon wieder. 

Einfach wieder ganz neutral über das Auto reden, okay?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen hasse ich Drogen, da es ja auch nicht zu einem Autofan paßt.


 
Ich mag Drogen. 
Drogen sind gut zu mir. 
Drogen haben mich zu dem gemacht, was ich heute bin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Drogen haben mich zu dem gemacht, was ich heute bin.



Das ist sehr traurig  .


----------



## steffen0278 (1. August 2010)

Ich liebe mein Auto. Brauche es auch dringend für meinen Beruf (Leiharbeiter).

Komme aus einem Dorf nähe Magdeburg. Wenn du hier nen Bus brauchst, mußt du 24h vorher anrufen, das er auch kommt.


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2010)

Oh Gott Leiharbeiter... DAS ist schlimm das es sowas geben muß.
Mein Auto liebe ich auch.Auch wenn ich neben ihm noch ein Motorrad habe.So wie das Wetter ist fahre ich mit dem einen oder anderen zur Arbeit. Hätte ich aber keine körperlich Arbeit würde ich warscheinlich mit dem Fahrrad fahren.
Versuche in der Freizeit auch weites gehend auf mein Auto/Motorrad zu verzichten sowie es das Wetter zulässt etc. 

Gestern habe ich einem Freund geholfen bei einem Kupplungswechsel an einem Toyota MR2. Ist kein schlechter Wagen wenn auch jetzt schon älter. Gefällt mir aber wesentlich besser als der Celica.


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2010)

Guckt euch ma das Angebot an, entweder handelt es sich um einen Tippfehler oder mit dem Wagen stimmt etwas gewaltig nicht Ford Focus 2.5 ST.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Über 100.000km in 2 Jahren ist aber auch ganz schön happig für so ein Auto.


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2010)

Ja aber den Preis finde ich dennoch "gering" bin zwar kein Profi aber der sollte doch bestimmt locker das doppelte Wert sein oder ?


----------



## Dustin91 (1. August 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Okay, vielleicht war er sogar in einer anderen Fahrschule. Trotzdem holt sich keine Fahrschule der Welt 'nen S3. Entweder normal, oder gleich ala Ferrari, was dazwischen wäre mir neu und wirtschaftlich vollkommen absurd.


Hier hat ne Fahrschule auch ne Mercedes C-Klasse 320 CDI T-Modell mit
224 PS, ebenso wie nen starken Opel Insignia Kombi mit 160 PS.


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2010)

Ein Kollege von mir hat auf nem Opel Astra OPC gelernt. Der hat auch über 200 PS


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Über 100.000km in 2 Jahren ist aber auch ganz schön happig für so ein Auto.



Stimmt, zumal ein Focus ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Firmenwagen ist, wie man Ihn so kennt. Aber lückenloses Scheckheft... Nunja. Dann nimmt man in auf die Bühne und schwups kommt die dicke Überraschung.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2010)

Omg, warum hat mir das keiner früher gesagt.. Ich fange an zu glauben, ich bin auf die falsche Fahrschule gegangen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Stimmt, zumal ein Focus ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Firmenwagen ist, wie man Ihn so kennt. Aber lückenloses Scheckheft... Nunja. Dann nimmt man in auf die Bühne und schwups kommt die dicke Überraschung.


 
Schwer zu sagen, in 2 Jahren wird der Wagen nichts haben, aber es kommt darauf an, wie man die 100.000 gefahren hat, immre Vollgas auf der Bahn und geschmeidig?


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2010)

Ich glaube wenn man das Auto immer Vollgas gefahren währe bräuchte man eine Dicke Brieftasche für den Sprit


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Man weiß ja nicht, was der Typ so macht, dass er mit dem Wagen in 2 Jahren die Laufleistung geschaft hat, aber 50.000 im Jahr fährt man nicht als Bäckerlehring.


----------



## 1821984 (1. August 2010)

ist bestimmt nur nen Tipfehler. das soll bestimmt 13t € heißen.


----------



## Witcher (1. August 2010)

hast du dir auch mal die Beschriebung dazu durchgelesen? Da stehen nämlich auch die km bei den Inspektionen drin. Also passt das mit den angegeben km auch.


----------



## roadgecko (2. August 2010)

Also wenn man den Verkäufer kontaktiert schreibt er in englisch zurück... komisch komisch... also wer die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte bitte: 



> Hello and thanks for your e-mail ,
> 
> You  contacted me about my car Ford Focus 2.5 ST ! Thank you for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Guckt euch ma das Angebot an, entweder handelt es sich um einen Tippfehler oder mit dem Wagen stimmt etwas gewaltig nicht Ford Focus 2.5 ST.


 
Das Angebot ist weg, ich denke mal, dass sich das damit erledigt hat.


----------



## roadgecko (2. August 2010)

Jop - Ich hatte sowie so nicht vor mir als Anfänger ein 225ps Gefährt zu kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Richtig, 225 PS sind eh zu wenig, unter 300 ist arm. 
Verdammt, der Audi hat noch weniger.


----------



## roadgecko (2. August 2010)

welcher audi ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Der, den ich fahre.


----------



## Mosed (2. August 2010)

Ein 2 jahre alter Pkw für 3600€? Da muss ein Haken sein, wenns kein Dacia oder Kleinstwagen ist. Oder ein Verkäufer der was zu verschenken hat.


----------



## Zoon (2. August 2010)

Solche topmotorisierten Modelle hatten schon immer relativ hohen Wertverlust - gerade jetzt wo jeder mnur ne Ökodose ohne Hubraum haben will. Dazu kommt noch wenn er in den 2 Jahren echt die 120000 km runtergerockt hat...


----------



## CeresPK (2. August 2010)

trotzdem wäre der um einiges mehr als 3400€ wert


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2010)

Jop, 2 Jahre alt, bei der Laufleistung, sollte nicht mehr als 7000€ Verlust ausmachen.


----------



## computertod (3. August 2010)

hab heute mal meinen Fahrlehrer gefragt wieviel PS der Fahrschul Audi hat.
is nen 144 PS Diesel


----------



## roadgecko (3. August 2010)

Ich hatte nen Golf5 TDI der war auch nicht schlecht für nen Anfänger


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Hab mich verliebt... wenn alles gut läuft bis ende des Monats meiner <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

70er Jahre Style?


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Jo, Frisur und Gesichtsbehaarung sind schon in der Vorbereitung für das Auto 

Naja ich muss mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ob ich so ne Mühle wirklich als Alltagswagen fahren will


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Der sieht ja noch sehr gut aus, eigentlich fast zu schade.
Aber eine H-Nummer bekommt er?


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Jo klar, 72er Baujahr, der is 100% Top vom Bleck sowie vom Motor her. Gut "Alltagsfahrzeug" ist etwas übertrieben, unter der Woche brauche ich eigentlich kein Auto... wenn dann nur am WE hauptsächlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Innenraumbilder hast du keine?
Wie dick ist denn der Lenkradkranz?


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht

Mehr hab ich leider nicht zu bieten atm...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Der Motorraum sieht recht gut aus.
Was ist denn das gelbe da?


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Farbe 

Hab ihn in Live auch noch nicht gesehen hoffe ich kann ihn in den nächsten 2 Wochen ma vor Ort und auf der Bühne anschaun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Links ist die Mulde für den Ersatzreifen, ist dann rechts, das gelbe, der Tank?


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. August 2010)

Gehe ich mal davon aus, alles andere würde für mich keinen Sinn ergeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Dann klopfe ihn mal gut ab, wenn der noch aus Blech ist, muss man genau gucken, ein durchgerosteter Tank ist echt mies.


----------



## Mosed (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, 2 Jahre alt, bei der Laufleistung, sollte nicht mehr als 7000€ Verlust ausmachen.



Laut DAT ist ein 2 Jahre alter Ford Focus 2.5 ST mit der Laufleistung um die 11.000€ wert. Bei dem wohl etwas mehr wegen Ausstattung. 

Kein Plan was der neu kostet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

11.000 ist aber echt wenig, kostet 26.000 neu, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Witcher (3. August 2010)

der Preis für den Focus lag damals bei 18.710 € bis 20.420


----------



## roadgecko (3. August 2010)

Aber niemals für den ST mit 225ps. Der "normale" liegt so um die 20.000 €.

Für einen ST sind neu ca. 28.000 € fällig.

EDIT: Ich habe mich auf Ford.at (auf der .de seite sind momentan nur 2 modellvarianten verfügbar)

Focus: ab 16.600 €
Focus ST: ab 31.400 €
Focus RS: ab 39.900 €


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. August 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> der Preis für den Focus lag damals bei 18.710 € bis 20.420



Den St kriegste niemals für 20.000 €. Der steht ja in Konkurrenz zum GTI/R und ist niemals so billig.


----------



## Witcher (3. August 2010)

sorry hab mich vertan das war der Preis für den normalen Focus


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. August 2010)

Gestern noch ein paar Bilder bekommen... echt lecker das Teil 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (4. August 2010)

Alter das ist schon wieder fast zu sauber


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. August 2010)

Ja find Ich auch... Scheint etwas zu viel Wäsche gegeben zu haben... Vllt. will der Verkäufer ws verschleiern?


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Hmm, ich finde wenn man Autos verkaufen will dann sollte man denen vorher keine Motorwäsche verpassen .

Naja, mal schauen. Ich fang demnächst an mitm Führerschein .


----------



## roadgecko (4. August 2010)

Na dann viel spaß 

Ich bin zum Glück schon ein paar Monate damit fertig


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

Geiler Lenkradkranz.


----------



## Zoon (4. August 2010)

Schicker Wagen, noch ein paar Tips

Die Blattfederaufnahmen an der Hinterachse gammeln gerne durch, wenn du Pech hast du fährst durch ne Bodenwelle hast den gleich mal 30 cm tiefergelegt.  Selbiges gilt für die Pfalze an den Türrschwellern unten... auch ruhig mal den Rahmen abtasten (Wagenheberaufnahmen!) mit nem Schraubendreher - klingts Metall hell ists gut, klingts nur Stumpf als wenn du auf Watte klopfst - Achtung!

Der Motor scheint ein bisserl zu schwitzen (da am Bereich Kurbelwellenriemenscheibe), ein bissel Schwitzen ist normal bei denen, nur wenns da schon raussifft nicht gut. Guck mal unter dem Öleinfülldeckel dass da kein Schleim dran ist, genauso am Kühlerverschluss.

Tank checken da aus Blech, evtl. findest du ein paar Spuren im Kraftstofffilter vorne - ist selbiger gerade neu gemacht worden obwohl keine Inspektion war, sehr verdächtig...


----------



## roadgecko (4. August 2010)

> *Meilenmillionär auf dem Weg zum Weltrekord*
> 
> East  Patchogue (USA), 30. Juli 2010 - Wir alle kennen die Storys von  Taxifahrern, die mit astronomischen Tachoständen prahlen. Doch ob  700.000 oder 900.000 Kilometer, Irv Gordon kann darüber nur müde  lächeln. Der pensionierte Lehrer aus East Patchogue im US-Bundesstaat  New York strebt mit seinem Volvo die Marke von drei Millionen Meilen an.  Das sind umgerechnet 4,82 Millonen Kilometer.



Das waren noch Autos


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

Über solche Zahlen lachen Raumfahrer, die in der ISS hocken.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Über solche Zahlen lachen Raumfahrer, die in der ISS hocken.



Naja, die fahren nicht, die fliegen.  Obwohl, wenn man jetzt mal nur den Namen betrachtet..


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2010)

Na ja, es heißt ja Raumfahrer und nicht Raumflieger.


----------



## CeresPK (5. August 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das waren noch Autos


Respekt.
Ein wunderschönes Auto.
Und anscheinend auch ziemlich robust 
Ich glaube solch ein Auto wöllte ich nicht verkaufen wollen.
Eines das mich 4Milllionen KM meines Lebens begleitet hat, In diesem Auto wöllte ich sterben 
Aber verkaufen? Nein.
Aber daher wahrscheinlich auch der hohe Preis für 1Dollar pro Tachomeile.

Und so wie das Auto auf den Bildern aussieht steckt da echt viel Zeit und liebe drinne, wie schön es noch glänzt 

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. August 2010)

So schaut mein Neuer aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (7. August 2010)

Hübsch Hübsch... Mein erstes Auto wird wohl auch ein Audi


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. August 2010)

hmm, audi find ich iwie langweilig. nur die tochter, die is excellent


----------



## Benne123 (7. August 2010)

@IT: Der normale TT oder S ?
Sehr sehr schönes Auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. August 2010)

Benne123 schrieb:


> @IT: Der normale TT oder S ?
> Sehr sehr schönes Auto



Der normale. Der S war keine Option da in ihm der alte EA113 verbaut ist. Den wollte ich ja nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. August 2010)

wie viel kostet das teil neu?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wie viel kostet das teil neu?



Der LP ist 50.340,- Euro zzgl. Abholgebühr.
Aber mein Händler hat mir 15% Nachlass gewährt, andernfalls wäre es mir ein wenig zu teuer geworden.
Übrigens ist er neu  .


----------



## Stormbringer (8. August 2010)

ganz nett.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

hmm, dafür hätt ich mir lieber n Golf R gekauft


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So schaut mein Neuer aus:
> 
> http://www.it-ihl.de/TT-Haarklein/Mein_TT.JPG



Feines Auto, mal schauen ob der Zicken macht oder nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, dafür hätt ich mir lieber n Golf R gekauft


Golf ist immer irgendwie gewöhnlich und auch nicht gerade schön, egal wie viel PS da drin stecken.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

hmm, ich find der kann sich schon sehen lassen. Und wer schonmal einen gefahren/mitgefahren ist, der weiss das das teil geil is  Im neuen R bin ich noch nich gefahren, aber im R32. Und der geht richtig gut, der neue R soll ja sogar noch n bissle besser sein als der "alte" 32...

Ich find den TT viel zu rund, zu langweilig. Wenn sich audi doch bloß mal was von der tochter in sachen design abschauen würde^^


----------



## roadgecko (8. August 2010)

Den neuen Golf finde ich auch ganz hübsch aber Golf 4 und älter sehen einfach nur naja aus (Auch im vergleich zu gleichaltrigen Autos)


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, dafür hätt ich mir lieber n Golf R gekauft



Ich hatte ja erst den Scirocco R bestellt aber jetzt wo ich den TT Roadster habe bin ich meinem Verkäufer endlos dankbar das ich auf den wesentlich unterhaltsameren TT wechseln konnte. 
Cabrio Fahren ist eine Welt für sich. Und mal ganz ehrlich ob ich mit dem Scirocco R in 6 Sekunden auf 100 beschleunige oder im TT mit 6,2 macht die Sau auch nicht mehr fett.

Aber dafür kann ich in 12 Sekunden auf open air umschalten und das ist mit Geld kaum aufzuwiegen.

Übrigens bis 4.300 Upm ist der Golf kein PS stärker als der TT  . Erschreckenderweise ist der TT sogar von 1.600 bis 2.500 stärker. Entsprechend druckvoll geht es zur Sache  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

hmm, PS sind fürn stammtisch 
wie viel Drehmoment hat dein TT?


----------



## Stormbringer (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, dafür hätt ich mir lieber n Golf R gekauft



LOL - wie phantasielos. 
ein golf ist nun wirklich das letzte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, PS sind fürn stammtisch
> wie viel Drehmoment hat dein TT?



Drehmoment alleine ist zwar nichts wert aber in diesem Fall sind es 350 Nm von 1.600 bis 4.200 und 211 PS von 4.300 bis 6.000 Upm, Drehzahllimit 6.900 Upm. 

Das heißt man kann schaltfaul fahren oder es drehen lassen wie in guten alten Zeiten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

@Stormbringer: nich wirklich  
@IT Drehmoment is aber deutlich aussagekräftiger als PS     die gleiche leistung, sogar bisschen mehr, hättest du schon  für unter 40000 € bekommen  aber gut, wenn dir der TT besser gefällt solls ja recht sein


----------



## Stormbringer (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Stormbringer: nich wirklich



na gut - ich hab den fiat multipla unterschlagen. 

korrektur: "so ein golf ist nun wirklich das vorletzte".


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

ich glaub du stehst eher auf so macho kisten ala lamborghini gallardo usw 
der golf GTI/GTD/R ist ja so gewollt, dass es ein "under statement" auto ist. es soll nicht groß auffallen, aber trotzdem gut los gehen, und das tun sie alle 3 ! wobei das neue design schon geil aussieht ^^


----------



## CeresPK (8. August 2010)

und was nützt einen Understatement wenn die Karre an sich hässlich ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

was ist denn am golf hässlich? habt ihr hier alle kein geschmack


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2010)

Neben Macho a la Gallardo und stinklangweilig a la Golf gibt es ja noch elegantes, sportliches Design wie es Audi mit dem neuen TT mindestens halbwegs und BMW mit den meisten Autos absolut hin bekommen hat.


----------



## CeresPK (8. August 2010)

Alleine schon die Tatsache das einem auf dem 20 Minütigen Arbeitsweg gefühlte 5000 Golfs entgegenkommen machen das Auto ungemein nervig 
OK hässlich ist der Golf 6 Ausnahmsweise wirklich nicht, trotdem würde ich mir nie was holen wollen was wirklich jeder hat 

@ Stormbringer

Und dann gibst noch die Potthässlichen Individualisten ala Subaru Impreza und Evo I-X 
Die man sich nur wegen der Fahrleistungen kauft


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

hmm, nur weils den Golf oft gibt muss er nicht häßlich sein, im gegenteil: wenn er so häßlich wäre würden ihn wohl kaum so viele leute kaufen 
AUßerdem spricht für den Golf eigentlich nur gutes, seis die Qualität, der motor, die ersatzteilversorgung usw 
Und mit dem GTI bekommt man ein auto das für den preis eine sehr gute (motor)leistung hat, sowas müssen die anderen Firmen erstmal nachmachen 
Ich find halt dass der TT viel zu brav und langweilig aussieht, ein sportauto sollte nicht elegant und langweilig wie ein daimler sein


----------



## Stormbringer (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was ist denn am golf hässlich? habt ihr hier alle kein geschmack



naja, so richtig hässlich ist er nicht - aber er weckt keinerlei emotionen - und die braucht es für so ein auto einfach.
fazit: der golf ist was für weichspüler oder pussies. 

das schaut beim tt anders aus - der ist sportlich und nett. natürlich immer noch was für pussies, aber trotzdem nett.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, nur weils den Golf oft gibt muss er nicht häßlich sein, im gegenteil: wenn er so häßlich wäre würden ihn wohl kaum so viele leute kaufen
> AUßerdem spricht für den Golf eigentlich nur gutes, seis die Qualität, der motor, die ersatzteilversorgung usw
> Und mit dem GTI bekommt man ein auto das für den preis eine sehr gute (motor)leistung hat, sowas müssen die anderen Firmen erstmal nachmachen
> Ich find halt dass der TT viel zu brav und langweilig aussieht, ein sportauto sollte nicht elegant und langweilig wie ein daimler sein



Einn TT sieht langweilig aus?? Dann ist der Golf ja der Penner auf der Straße... Besonders weil der Golf VI GTI 2 rote Streifen in den Kühlergrill bekommt, sieht er sooo phänomenal aus... 

Außerdem fährt ein TT-Cabrio sowiso fast außer Konkurrenz, so viele Gegner hat er nicht. Und TT Cabrio und n GTI kann man schon alleine vom Einsatzzweck her nicht vergleichen. 

@stormbringer: Da kann man dir nur Recht geben...


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Stormbringer: nich wirklich
> @IT Drehmoment is aber deutlich aussagekräftiger als PS     die gleiche leistung, sogar bisschen mehr, hättest du schon  für unter 40000 € bekommen  aber gut, wenn dir der TT besser gefällt solls ja recht sein



Drehmoment beschreibt nur den Charakter des Motors sonst eher weniger.
Sprich wenn ich dir sage, dass ich hier 2 BMWs stehen hätte der eine hat 560 Nm, der andere 520, welcher beschleunigt schneller, welcher hat die höhere VMax?
Richitg, der mit 520 Nm, da es der M5 ist und der andere der 530d. Drehmoment sagt nicht viel aus da es nur eine Teilgröße ist. Leistung setzt sich aus Drehmoment mal Drehzahl zusammen, entsprechend ist nur die Drehzahl oder nur das Drehmoment etwas aussageschwach.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> das schaut beim tt anders aus - der ist sportlich und nett. natürlich immer noch was für pussies, aber trotzdem nett.



Gehts noch?
Der TT ist extrem fahrdynamisch, liegt auf seinem elektronischen Fahrwerk wie eine Eins und fährt Kreise um deutlich stärkere Autos. Z.B. beschleunigt er gleich schnell bis 180 km/h wie ein Z4 3.0is. Nur mit dem unterschied das der BMW über 50 PS mehr hat.
Übrigens in der RS Version fährt er den aktuellen Z4 35is und den Boxter S in Grund und Boden. Insofern weiß ich nicht wie du "ein Auto für Pussies" definierst. Aber Fahrdynamik scheint dabei kein Kriterium zu sein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gehts noch?
> Der TT ist extrem fahrdynamisch, liegt auf seinem elektronischen Fahrwerk wie eine Eins und fährt Kreise um deutlich stärkere Autos. Z.B. beschleunigt er gleich schnell bis 180 km/h wie ein Z4 3.0is. Nur mit dem unterschied das der BMW über 50 PS mehr hat.
> Übrigens in der RS Version fährt er den aktuellen Z4 35is und den Boxter S in Grund und Boden. Insofern weiß ich nicht wie du "ein Auto für Pussies" definierst. Aber Fahrdynamik scheint dabei kein Kriterium zu sein.



Als Erklärung: er ist BMW Fan...


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Außerdem fährt ein TT-Cabrio sowiso fast außer Konkurrenz, so viele Gegner hat er nicht.


Mir fallen spontan mal BMW Z4 und Nissan 370z ein. Je nach dem was man an ihm schätzt muss man aber auch schon eine Elise als Konkurrenz betrachten.

Eigentlich schade dass Mazda den Wankel nicht mehr mit offenem Verdeck bietet, der wäre in Deutschland oder England sicher auch beliebt, nur International laufen Roadster halt nicht so wirklich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ... liegt auf seinem elektronischen Fahrwerk...


 
Und das ist etwa nicht Pussy?


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

ABer der GTI is ne LEgende, nicht so wie der TT. ein TT ist halt ein cabriolet von vielen, aber ein GTI ist was einzigartiges. wenn du heut zu jemand sagst du fährst n GTI, weiss er sofort was es fürn auto ist. Der GTI is einfach ne legende, da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt. Und ein TT wird diesen status NIE erreichen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Ein Golf ist kein Auto sondern ein extrem schlechter Zustand!!(meine Meinung!) Designtechnisch langweilig! Schaut euch mal die neue Gulietta von Alfa an! Das nenne ich Schön und Sportlich!(Geschmacksache!)

Daimler mag zwar elegant aussehen aber deswegen sieht man einigen nicht an was für nen Motor die drin haben!(Ausser es steht hintendrauf!) Bei ner C-Klasse 350/CDI sieht so ein Popliger Golf R gleich mal alt aus!


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die neue Gulietta von Alfa an! Das nenne ich Schön und Sportlich!(Geschmacksache!)



Dafür biste mit dem Alfa mehr inner Werkstatt als auf der Strasse 


AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Daimler mag zwar elegant aussehen aber deswegen sieht man einigen nicht an was für nen Motor die drin haben!(Ausser es steht hintendrauf!) Bei ner C-Klasse 350/CDI sieht so ein Popliger Golf R gleich mal alt aus!


Ein GTI is auch kaum von nem normalen Golf zu unterscheiden, und da staunen auch nich wenige wenn der auf einmal davonzieht. Beim R isses nich anders. 
Und dein 350 CDI is nich schneller als n R, kostet dafür aber knappe 10000 € mehr


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Schau mal!

Technische Daten > Zahlen & Fakten > Der Golf > Golf > Modelle > Volkswagen Deutschland

Mercedes-Benz Deutschland - Alle Fakten - Technische Daten

Ich meinte den C350 und den C350CDI
Gegen den C350 reisst der Golf R recht wenig! 4 gegen 6 Zylinder!!!

Mit Alfa is man schon seit jahren nicht öfter inner Werkstatt als mit nem VW!


----------



## Mosed (8. August 2010)

Leistung ist ja auch nur ne Richtgröße. Direkt was draus schließen kann man auch nicht. Und das man nen Diesel nicht mit nem Benziner über einzelne Werte vergleichen kann ist eh klar.

Ein hohes Drehmoment in niedrigen Drehzahlen dürfte aber für die Meisten interessanter sein als ne hohe Nennleistung. (Wäre ja z.B. kleiner Turbo gegen größeren Saugmotor)


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

der R lässt den C350 auch stehen. C350 0-100kmh: 6,4 sekunden
Golf 6 R 0-100kmh: 5,5 sekunden
PS haben sie beide ziemlich genau gleich viel, und zu den Zylindern: Der R32 hatte auch 6 Zylinder, und is trotzdem nich so schnell wie sein nachfolger, der 6 R  
Und über den preis von Daimler müssen wir glaub gar nich erst reden. Und über das fahrwerk und die Lenkung sowieso nich


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Fahrwerk und lenkung sind bei Daimler schon an den Motor angepasst!!! Und der Preis is hoch das is bei VW aber genauso!! Und von der Gesamtqualität lässt Daimler VW weit hinter sich!

Und den Golf R  müsste man eigentlich, da es ja ein Direkteinspritzer ist, mit dem 350CGI vergleichen! Oder da der Golf R ja das Topmodell ist mit dem C63AMG!


----------



## Zoon (8. August 2010)

Habe heute den Golf R mal in natura gesehen - der sieht wirklich nicht übel aus. Dafür das es halt ein Golf ist schon wirklich sehr nett.

Die neue C Klaase könnt ihr wohl kaum mit dem Golf vergleichen, wenn dann nur das Sportcoupe (so heißt das Teil laut Prospekt ) ne halt nun heißt der ja wieder CLC. Das basiert wiederum noch auf der alten C Klasse mit den 4 Glubschaugen und bei dem ist das Fahrwerk noch ganz klassisch - Benz ....

Bei so einer Wahl (CLC350 vs Golf R) würde ich tatsächlich den Golf  nehmen. Und für das was der Benz gut ausgestattet kostet den Golf  nochmal nett bei Rothe - Motorsport hochzüchten lassen. 



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Oder da der Golf R ja das Topmodell ist mit dem C63AMG!



Ja ne is klar ...


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

eigentlich zählt nich  und wenn das fahrwerk an den motor angepasst ist, dann müsste n motor von nem fiat Panda unter seiner haube thronen 
Und die Qualität ist bei Daimler kaum besser, lediglich die kostenpflichtigen extras sind mehr verfügbar  Außerdem sind Daimler wartungsanfällig wie der teufel, kann aus eigener erfahrung sprechen (fast die komplette familie fährt daimler, kein einziger is zufrieden, jeder hängt dauernd inner werkstatt mit den scheissböcken)
Und der  Preis is nich gleich , beim C350 listenpreis 46500€, beim 6 R listenpreis 37000€


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. August 2010)

Wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinnen sollte würde ich mir den hier zulegen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aber bis dahin fahr ich weiter den hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

veyron.... PFUI!!!! 
Koenigsegg CCXR Edition is viel geiler


----------



## Zoon (8. August 2010)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinnen sollte würde ich mir den hier zulegen...
> 
> ​



Schon ausverkauft


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2010)

Ein Kampfbomber mit geschlossenem Dach?!
Da kann ich mir eine Menge Autos vorstellen die ich lieber hätte.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Was ham se in deiner Familie denn für Probleme?? Was fahrn se denn?? Bei A- und B-Klasse ist klar der Rost extrem!


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

veyron gibts auch als cabriolet 
@AMDuser: A klasse, B klasse, CLK, C200. Rost ist beim C200 n problem, schon die komplette türe wechseln müssen (trotz garagenfahrzeug wie alle anderen auch), alle anderen andauernd probleme mit der elektrik, is bei daimler scheinbar standard.  Dazu kommen bremsprobleme bei der A klasse, und vom fahrgefühl lassen alle (bis auf den CLK, der is einigermassen in ordnung) zu wünschen übrig.
Daimler hat ganz einfach das problem, dass ihre Kisten den extrem hohen Preis nicht wert sind, und die elektronik, wie erwähnt, is auch ein ewiges ärgernis 
Die Designs, ok die sind geschmackssache, mir sind sie zu altmodisch und langweilig. Und die fahrwerke kann man auch nich wirklich sportlich nennen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Wie alt?? Elektrische Probleme sind mir eher weniger bekannt! Wenn dann ises mal n Steuergrät was defekt ist! Das gibts bei VW genauso und auch genauso oft! Da beide von Bosch etc einkaufen!

isses ne C200 W203?? Da weiss ich dass der mit Rost an den Türen probleme hat!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. August 2010)

meinste den Koenigsegg hier

1018PS + Ethanol Kraftstoff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Heisses Tel!!


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> veyron gibts auch als cabriolet


Ich zitier mal Wiki:


> Seit März 2009 gibt es den Grand Sport, einen Roadster, für 1,4 Millionen Euro (ohne Mwst.) zu kaufen. Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von über 400 km/h erreicht der Roadster nur, wenn das Polycarbonat-Dachelement eingesetzt ist, mit offenem Dach ist die Geschwindigkeit auf 360 km/h begrenzt. Da das Dachelement jedoch nicht im Kofferraum verstaut werden kann, verfügt der Grand Sport über ein mitführbares Stoff-Notverdeck; mit diesem ist die Geschwindigkeit auf 130 km/h begrenzt.


Ziemlich lächerlich für ein "Traumauto".


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

a klassen sind beide so 5 - 6 jahre alt. Hinzu kommt, wenn mal was kaputt is, isses oft extrem aufwendig die teile zu tauschen. Beim CLK war mal das rücklicht kaputt, du willst glaub nich wissen wie viel das gekostet hat. Da muss man fast die komplette heckpartie abbauen, um an den scheiss scheinwerfer hinzu kommen -.-

Wir sind mit unseren beiden Peugeot (früher n alter kombi, ewig gehalten, nie probleme, und jetzt n partner, genau das selbe wie beim alten ) wesentlich zufriedener. mal ganz davon abgesehen dass sie wesentlich günstiger sind^^

@sunny: genau DEN mein ich ^^ endgeiles teil


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. August 2010)

wenn mehr PS dann würde ich mir eibfach den Motor aus dem Nissan Micra Super Turbo holen...

110Ps bei ca. 750Kg Leergewicht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muß sagen mit Rost hatte ich bisher nur wenig Erfahrung bei meinem...
Trotz  das er schon 21Jahre alt iss...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Peugeot isn guter hersteller!

Wozu die Gesamte Heckpartie abbauen?? Welches Modell isses denn??
Ich arbeite bei nem MB Vertreter und da hatte ich nie die Heckpartie abbauen müssen um an den Rückscheinwerfer zu kommen! Aufwendige Reparaturen gibt es überall oder man dreht es sich so hin!


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

welches modell genau weiss ich nich, der besitzer (mein onkel) wohnt ziemlich weit weg  ich weiss nur dass er extrem viel dafür bezahlt hat. und sonst wie alle anderen auch sehr häufig probleme mit der elektrik hat. zum vergleich : beim Partner biste in einer minute am rücklicht dran


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Also beim alten CLK isses ne Klappe und 4-6 Muttern dann kannst des Rücklicht herausnehmen! Beim neuen isses nicht anders!


Edit hab heut auf ner Oldtimershow dieses Auto gesehen! Das Auto ist 1916 in den Zugersee in der Schweiz gefallen dabei starben glaub 4 Leute! 1967 hat man es wiedergefunden und 1969 geborgen und restauriert! Ich finde aber nirgends etwas über dieses Auto! Geschweige denn über den Unfall damals! Es heisst glaub Brasier oder Brasien!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich zitier mal Wiki:
> 
> Ziemlich lächerlich für ein "Traumauto".


 
Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit dringt eh kein Regen mehr in den Innenraum ein, egal wie stark es regnet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das ist etwa nicht Pussy?



Definitiv nicht. Gibts im übrigen auch für so gut wie jeden aktuellen Sportwagen, Limousine, etc... .



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> 4 gegen 6 Zylinder!!!



Also den Zusammenhang würde ich gerne mal erklärt bekommen. Seit wann steht denn die Zylinderzahl in Relation zur Leistung?



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Fahrwerk und lenkung sind bei Daimler schon an den Motor angepasst!!! Und der Preis is hoch das is bei VW aber genauso!! Und von der Gesamtqualität lässt Daimler VW weit hinter sich!



Eher nicht.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Und den Golf R  müsste man eigentlich, da es ja ein Direkteinspritzer ist, mit dem 350CGI vergleichen! Oder da der Golf R ja das Topmodell ist mit dem C63AMG!



Der Golf konkuriert gegen die A-/B-Klasse, nicht gegen die C-Klasse also wäre der B200 wohl der Gegner oder besser gesagt das Opfer.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. August 2010)

Man merkt bei nem Aufgeblasenen 4 Zylinder Trägheit die bei einem V6 bei gleicher Leistung nicht da ist!

Also die Qualität ist bei daimler ne ganze Ecke besser als bie VW! A-undB-Klasse sind keine richtigen Mercedes bzw Autos deshalb zähl ich die nicht!


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit dringt eh kein Regen mehr in den Innenraum ein, egal wie stark es regnet.


Starkregen bei 120km/h hab ich vor ein paar Wochen unabsichtlich ausprobiert.
Geht wirklich ganz gut sprich trocken, man sollte nur nicht auf die Idee kommen an zu halten um das Verdeck doch noch zu schließen.


AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Also die Qualität ist bei daimler ne ganze Ecke besser als bie VW! A-undB-Klasse sind keine richtigen Mercedes bzw Autos deshalb zähl ich die nicht!


Und genau deswegen hat Mercedes mittlerweile ein riesen Image Problem.
Wagen zu bauen die einen Stern tragen aber nicht seinen Ansprüchen genügen war die dümmste Idee die man aus Marketing Sicht haben kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wagen zu bauen die einen Stern tragen aber nicht seinen Ansprüchen genügen war die dümmste Idee die man aus Marketing Sicht haben kann.



Nach der Logik kannst du das halbe Sortiment von MB in die Tonne kloppen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Starkregen bei 120km/h hab ich vor ein paar Wochen unabsichtlich ausprobiert.
> Geht wirklich ganz gut sprich trocken, man sollte nur nicht auf die Idee kommen an zu halten um das Verdeck doch noch zu schließen.


 
Du musst schneller fahren, ab 220 wirds trockener im Auto, aber leicht windig.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nach der Logik kannst du das halbe Sortiment von MB in die Tonne kloppen  .


Definitiv. Den SLS oder wie er heißt vielleicht mal außen vor. 
Aber es hat schon einen Grund, warum z.B. BMW nach Einführung des F01 mehr 7er verkaufen konnte als A8 und S-Klasse zusammen. Wenn die Leute Premium zahlen, wollen sie halt auch Premium bekommen.

Aber bevor das hier jetzt zu eklig wird (Gerede über Sterne und Nissan Micras), erzähl ich euch mal lieber von meiner B2 Fahrausbildung (BMW) am Salzburgring letzten Mittwoch.

Das Wetter war zum Glück erstklassig sonnig, aber nicht zu warm, die Strecke war trocken, die Ausbilder gut (fahren auch Ringtaxi btw), das Essen erstklassig (besonders, weils ich nicht zahlen musste ). Nur die Autos waren klein, 123d-Coupes (Stormis altes Ross, aber mit Handschaltung). Trotzdem war es ein Erlebnis, mal hinter einem Profi her schnelle Runden zu fahren und das Auto nicht schonen zu müssen. am Ende zeigte der BC dann auch 14l/100km an, dieseltypisch eben. 

Außer Runden Fahren lernt man auch noch wichtige und hilfreiche Sachen, etwas Einfangen eines unter- und übersteuernden Fahrzeugs, Bremsen und Ausweichen bei 100 km/h, mit Vollbremsung und ohne, mit Spurwechsel und ohne usw.
Driften auf nasser Fahrbahn gabs auch, leider war der Belag nicht optimal und selbst der Ausbilder hatte Probleme, das Turboloch des Diesels tat sein übriges.

Fazit: Auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, lehrreich und sehr spaßig, so ein Fahrertraining. Wer privat nicht weiß wohin mit seinem Geld, kann es ja mal machen.  

Anreise war stilgerecht im 335d M unserer Abteilung. Fotos gibts leider (noch) keine, sämtliche Cams hatte meine Kollege dabei und der hat noch nichts rüberwachsen lassen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. August 2010)

@Adrenalizr: wie viel kostet des? und kann man schon mit seinem eigenen auto kommen,egal welches oder?


----------



## Stormbringer (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gehts noch?
> Der TT ist extrem fahrdynamisch, liegt auf seinem elektronischen Fahrwerk wie eine Eins und fährt Kreise um deutlich stärkere Autos. Z.B. beschleunigt er gleich schnell bis 180 km/h wie ein Z4 3.0is. Nur mit dem unterschied das der BMW über 50 PS mehr hat.
> Übrigens in der RS Version fährt er den aktuellen Z4 35is und den Boxter S in Grund und Boden. Insofern weiß ich nicht wie du "ein Auto für Pussies" definierst. Aber Fahrdynamik scheint dabei kein Kriterium zu sein.



ja sorry, was kann ich dazu.
fahrdynamik ist im z4 oder boxter s deutlich höher als im tt.

schau dir doch mal die vergleiche zwischen dem ollen m3 und dem nagelneuen rs5 an - die elektronische wunderwaffe hat bisher in jedem test den kürzeren gezogen. "the benchmark is still the benchmark"



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das ist etwa nicht Pussy?



 na logo.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

hauptsache n deutsches auto  und kein reiskocher oder ne blechwanne^^
und ihr dürft in euren tollen vergleichen ala Boxter vs TT auch eins nicht vergessen: den preis  es wär genauso unsinnig wenn ich n corsa gegen n enzo verlgeichen würde


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2010)

Ein Fahrsicherheitstraining habe ich auch schon hinter mir 
hat echt sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Das 2. ist auch schon geplant.
jedenfalls hab ich schon nen Gutschein für nen Subaru Fun&Action Training aufm Hockenheimring hier daheim liegen 
Hoffentlich haben sie bis dahin schon den neuen STI als Wägelchen und nicht den Hätch


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst schneller fahren, ab 220 wirds trockener im Auto, aber leicht windig.


Bezahl mir nen neues Getriebe mit 6 Gängen statt der Fünf und ich probiers extra für dich aus  .


> und ihr dürft in euren tollen vergleichen ala Boxter vs TT auch eins nicht vergessen: den preis  es wär genauso unsinnig wenn ich n corsa gegen n enzo verlgeichen würde


Der Einstiegspreis vom Boxster liegt bei 47K, damit wäre man sogar unter ITs TT(allerdings auch nicht bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Porsche spricht aber trotzdem immer noch einen anderen Käufer an als es Audi je machen kann, da können die noch sie viele "Sportwagen" bauen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

Porsche is einfach wertsarbeit ausm schwabenland, da kommt so schnell keiner ran 

Was mich mal reizen würde, wäre ne rallye, z.B. die von Dreseden nach Breslau. bräuchte man nur noch n gescheites auto, ne alte G klasse wär geil^^  Die rallye sind sogar d Ludolfs schon gefahren


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Porsche gehört genauso wie Audi zum VW Konzern.
Irgendwann wirds Golf Schalter im Porsche geben, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

jo klar gehören sie dazu, aber trotzdem bauen sie ihre autos nach wie vor (größtenteils) selber. wär auch schade um so ne traditionsmarke


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Na ja, wie ist das mit dem Cayenne? 
Ach ja, die Bodengruppe kommt von VW....


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2010)

Was willstn auf ner Rallye mit ner G-Klasse?
Um Kurven schwanken oder was


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

jo ok der cayenne, das is auch so ne sache. ich weiss gar nich was die leute an den SUVs haben, die sind doch total gay. für die straße zu fett, fürs gelände zu schade/teuer. also ich finde, son rotz hätte porsche getrost aus dem programm lassen können...
@CeresPK: ich meine ne alte G-klasse, aus zeiten in denen daimler noch autos baute, und keine schwämme


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Alleine schon die Tatsache das einem auf dem 20 Minütigen Arbeitsweg gefühlte 5000 Golfs entgegenkommen machen das Auto ungemein nervig



Außerdem fahren alle Kiddis/Fahranfänger Golf, was einen Golf gerade in der Versicherung sehr teuer macht. Denn die fahren die Golfs alle überproportional gegen den Baum. Da bei den meisten aber eh Mutti und Vaddi zahlen ist es wohl eh egal wie teuer die Versicherung ist  

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir so schnell auch keinen Golf mehr kaufen 

Edit: das Gleiche gilt leider auch für den Polo, der auch überproportional von Fahranfängern und Kiddis gefahren wird


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2010)

Die olle ist doch auch nicht besser!?!
Viel zu schwer viel zu hoher Schwerpunkt.
Den einizigen vorteil den ich in ihr sehe ist das man qausi quer durch nen Wald hämmern kann, Aber das kann nen Lada Niva genau so gut, kostet deutlich weniger und ist zudem auch noch leicht xD


----------



## Adrenalize (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Adrenalizr: wie viel kostet des? und kann man schon mit seinem eigenen auto kommen,egal welches oder?


Das Intensivtraining für privat kostet 985 EUR inkl. Übernachtung und Auto vor Ort. Alternativ gibts das M-Training für 950 EUR.

Für beide benötigt man aber das Aufbau-Training für ca. 400 EUR auf dem Trainingsgelände am Flughafen München. 

Kann natürlich sein, dass andere Marken da ähnliche Angebote haben, musst halt suchen.
Eigenes Auto ist bei solchen Events meist nicht drin (außer ADAC), würde ich aber auch nicht wollen, die Vollbremsungen und das Fahren im "Renntempo" sind ja nicht unbedingt materialschonend. BMW z.B. wechselt auf den Trainingsfahrzeugen alle 7 Tage die Reifen...

Für 130 EUR oder so kann man Meines Wissens an bestimmten Tagen auch einfach so auf den Salzburgring mit seinem privaten Fahrzeug. Abschleppen und Rausziehen aus dem Kies inbegriffen. 

Bei so einem Training ist es halt exklusiver, da hat man die Strecke für sich alleine, bis auf die anderen Kursteilnehmer.
Privat wäre es mir wohl auch zu teuer. Ist halt einer der Vorteile in der Automobilbranche, dass man Fortbildungen in "sportlich Fahren" bekommt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

leck mich am a... ist das teuer !


----------



## Whoosaa (9. August 2010)

Teuer? 1000 € dafür, dass du gut verpflegt wirst, angenehm übernachten kannst, und noch ein Auto zur Verfügung gestellt kriegst, dass dieses Training nicht ohne Spuren an sich vorbei gehen lässt, ist doch relativ gut. Und jetzt bin ich noch nicht mal auf die Ausbildung und Bezahlung des Rennlehrers eingegangen, genauso wie auf den Bau und die Instandhaltung der Strecke, und und und...


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

hm jo, aber 1000€ ist kein pappenstiel, da kann man oft tanken^^


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2010)

250€ Kost das Subaru Fun&Action Training.
Da bekommt man einen STI gestellt der auch nicht gerade Zimperlich behandelt wird.
Das einzigste was nicht im Preis inbegriffen ist ist ne Übernachtung vor Ort und Die Verpflegung (glaube ich zumindest)
Auch dort müssen Instruktoren bezahlt werden.

Ich würde mal sagen das man da nochmal nen Zuschlag von 500€ hat nur weils von BMW ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Solche Fahrertrainings gibts bei Audi auch. 
Aber die laufen etwas anders ab. Denn man lernt dort den Umgang mit ADAC Pannenhelfen und wie man ihnen glaubhaft vermitteln kann, dass der Wagen zum ersten Mal liegen geblieben ist. 
Daneben gibts ein spezielles Aufbautrainig, damit man trotz der Enttäuschungen im Alltag immer noch der Marke treu bliebt. 

Allerdings kosten viele Dinge dort Aufpreis... 
Das Verpflegungspaket gibts nur in Verbindung mit anschließendem Küchendienst.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

Audifahrer sind eh ein lustiger Haufen, die können zum einen sowieso kein Auto fahren - sehe ich jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auf der Autobahn. Und dann weinen sie immer, wenn man ihnen kein Platz macht trotz Lichthupe und Gedränge und sie zum rechts überholen ansetzen und dann merken, dass es doch nicht mehr hinhaut vom Platz! Ja mein Auto kann auch 240 fahren, wenn ich will und ich das Gefühl habe mein Tank ist zu voll


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja sorry, was kann ich dazu.
> fahrdynamik ist im z4 oder boxter s deutlich höher als im tt.



Naja, im Vergleich was sonst so auf unseren Straßen rumfährt bin ich in meinem Alubomber ganz gut unterwegs.
Was für ich die beiden anderen Fahrzeuge diqualifiziert ist das der Trend zum Zwergentum für mich zu stark ausgeprögt ist. Im aktuellen Z4 sitze ich wie in einem Bobbycar, gleiches gilt für den Boxster. Hingegen habe ich im TT nichtmal den Sitz ganz hinten.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, im Vergleich was sonst so auf unseren Straßen rumfährt bin ich in meinem Alubomber ganz gut unterwegs.



völlig korrekt und unbestritten.
ich sehe den tt auch immer noch als eines der highlights der marke audi, mit der ich zugegeben nicht allzuviel anfangen kann. den tt lasse ich aber durchgehen - der ist echt in ordnung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Audifahrer sind eh ein lustiger Haufen, die können zum einen sowieso kein Auto fahren - sehe ich jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auf der Autobahn. Und dann weinen sie immer, wenn man ihnen kein Platz macht trotz Lichthupe und Gedränge und sie zum rechts überholen ansetzen und dann merken, dass es doch nicht mehr hinhaut vom Platz! Ja mein Auto kann auch 240 fahren, wenn ich will und ich das Gefühl habe mein Tank ist zu voll



Alle über einen Kamm scheren... 

@stormbringer: Der TT ist optisch und technisch schon ein relativ eigenständiges Fahrzeug - aber leider auch das Sorgenkind von Audi...


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Alle über einen Kamm scheren...



Wieso, fährst du anders und eine Audi?
Darfst du mit deinen 19 Jahren nicht erst seit ca einem Jahr Auto fahren, wie kannst du dir da als Fahranfänger einen Audi leisten? Als Fahranfänger steigt man doch mit 240% bei der KFZ-Versicherung ein, oder hat sich das in den letzten Jahren geändert? Und Audi ist verdammt teuer in der Versicherung...

Es sind halt immer die Audi-Fahrer die überdurchschnittlich negativ auffallen. Es mag zwar auch welche geben die normal fahren, die meisten jedoch fahren aggressiv und rücksichtslos durch die Gegend, als hätten sie ihren Führerschein im Lotto gewonnen. Muss nicht auf alle zutreffen, aber auf die meisten. Darum würde ich mir auch nie einen Audi kaufen, weil ich nicht zu diesen "Manta-Fahrern" der Neuzeit gelten möchte 




> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @stormbringer: Der TT ist optisch und technisch schon ein relativ  eigenständiges Fahrzeug - aber leider auch das Sorgenkind von  Audi...



Wieso das Sorgenkind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wieso das Sorgenkind?


 
Hast du dir die Karre denn nicht angeguckt?


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Karre denn nicht angeguckt?



Es ist halt eine Audi, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...

Ich habe aber vor ein paar Wochen einen Bugatti Veyron gesehen, das ist vielleicht ein Monster


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wieso, fährst du anders und eine Audi?
> Darfst du mit deinen 19 Jahren nicht erst seit ca einem Jahr Auto fahren, wie kannst du dir da als Fahranfänger einen Audi leisten? Als Fahranfänger steigt man doch mit 240% bei der KFZ-Versicherung ein, oder hat sich das in den letzten Jahren geändert? Und Audi ist verdammt teuer in der Versicherung...


Looool weißt du wie viele Spastis ich kenne die als erste Karre nen Audi A4 1.8T fahren 
manche davon sind schon zerlegt und manche knallen immer noch wie die Hirnlosen durch die Gegend.

Audis sind kein Luxusgut das sich nur reiche Leisten können.
Ich hatte auch mal nen Kumpel der sich als erste Karre nen Audi A8 gekauft hat, und dannach hat er mal eben so seine Lehre geschmissen .

mfg


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2010)

@ Dr.Cox: Ich behaupte mal, dass deine Sichtweise extrem beeinflusst ist. Du hast ein paar mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Audis gemacht und siehst jetzt überall Audis wild durch die Gegend rasen.

Mir fallen Audis nicht vermehrt auf. Es gibt bei jedem Fabrikat Verrückte.

Werde in den nächsten Jahren auch ein Auto in der Golfklasse kaufen wollen. Habe aber einen gewissen Anspruch und Vorstellungen.
Golf fällt sowieso raus, BMW 1er sieht aus wie ein Turnschuh, B-Klasse ist eher Van. Marken wie Citroen und Peugeot haben kein DKG in der Klasse. Momentan hänge ich da beim A3... Volvo habe ich mir noch nicht genau angeschaut. Kennt da jemand noch ne Marke mit Qualität, guten Motoren und DKG? Oder ich muss doch ne Nummer größer kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Mir fallen Audis nicht vermehrt auf. Es gibt bei jedem Fabrikat Verrückte.


 
Mir schon, aber nicht nur Audi, sondern auch Passat, die üblichen BMW/Benz und seit neusten auch Golf.
Aber die VW Fraktion hockt dabei in starken Diesel Versionen und meinen, sie sind die Könige der Straße, nur weil sie mehr Drehmoment haben als ein turboloser Benziner.
Aber Drehmoment ist eben nicht alles. 
Mich würde es ankotzen, wenn ich nur ein Drehzahlkband hätte, das nicht mal 2500rpm umfasst.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Looool weißt du wie viele Spastis ich kenne die als erste Karre nen Audi A4 1.8T fahren
> manche davon sind schon zerlegt und manche knallen immer noch wie die Hirnlosen durch die Gegend.



Da zahlen bestimmt auch Mutti und Vaddi alles, das fängt schon mit dem Führerschein an, geht mit dem Kauf des Autos weiter und hört mit der Versicherung, den Inspektionen und den neuen Reifen auf. Ich habe damals meinen Führerschein noch von meiner Ausbildungsvergütung bezahlt, genauso wie mein erstes Auto. Mir hat keiner etwas in den A.... geblasen  

Heute sieht das wohl anders aus...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> @ Dr.Cox: Ich behaupte mal, dass deine Sichtweise extrem beeinflusst ist. Du hast ein paar mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Audis gemacht und siehst jetzt überall Audis wild durch die Gegend rasen.
> 
> Mir fallen Audis nicht vermehrt auf. Es gibt bei jedem Fabrikat Verrückte.



Ich fahre jeden Tag 150km auf der Autobahn und ich sehe sehr viele Audis und davon fahren 95% als hätten sie den Führerschein im Lotto gewonnen. Ich habe da Sachen erlebt, die sind so krank, da frage ich mich echt, weshalb diese Leute nie erwischt werden...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Werde in den nächsten Jahren auch ein Auto in der Golfklasse kaufen wollen. Habe aber einen gewissen Anspruch und Vorstellungen.
> Golf fällt sowieso raus, BMW 1er sieht aus wie ein Turnschuh, B-Klasse ist eher Van. Marken wie Citroen und Peugeot haben kein DKG in der Klasse. Momentan hänge ich da beim A3... Volvo habe ich mir noch nicht genau angeschaut. Kennt da jemand noch ne Marke mit Qualität, guten Motoren und DKG? Oder ich muss doch ne Nummer größer kaufen.




Ich hatte eine Zeit lang mal einen Volvo V70, das war ein schönes Auto und der hatte auch eine Menge Power unter der Haube. Ich tendiere derzeit zum neuen Ople Astra, schau dir doch den mal an 

Der neue Opel Astra. Willkommen!




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir schon, aber nicht nur Audi, sondern  auch Passat, die üblichen BMW/Benz und seit neusten auch Golf.
> Aber die VW Fraktion hockt dabei in starken Diesel Versionen und meinen,  sie sind die Könige der Straße, nur weil sie mehr Drehmoment haben als  ein turboloser Benziner.



Ja, die Passatfahrer kotzen mich inzwischen auch schon sehr an, die sind auch sehr penetrant... 

Golf ist mir jetzt noch nicht so stark aufgefallen, kann aber bestimmt noch kommen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Looool weißt du wie viele Spastis ich kenne die als erste Karre nen Audi A4 1.8T fahren



Was soll das aussagen?
Das Fahranfänger primär Basismotoren kaufen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Der neue Opel Astra. Willkommen!



Wenn man auf Technik von gestern steht eine top Option  .
Oder was muss man tun wenn man für den Astra einen Benzin Motor mit Turbo Direkteinspritzung, eine Doppelkupplung oder ein aktuelles Fahrwerk möchte?


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Technik von gestern steht eine top Option  .
> Oder was muss man tun wenn man für den Astra einen Benzin Motor mit Turbo Direkteinspritzung, eine Doppelkupplung oder ein aktuelles Fahrwerk möchte?



Nicht jeder muss durch sein Auto etwas kompensieren


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nicht jeder muss durch sein Auto etwas kompensieren



Armselig  .

Aber der Gegner vom Astra ist nicht der TT sondern der Golf und er bietet das Alles.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Armselig  .



...ist viel eher dein notorisches herumgeprolle:" Seht mich alle an ich fahre einen dicken Audi TT" 

Wenn ich das lese dann muss ich mich immer mordsmäßig fremd schämen


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

n dicken TT? lol  TT is ne möhre, mit sowas kann man nich angeben. Mein Nachbar hat das ding als baustellenfahrzeug ^^


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde es ankotzen, wenn ich nur ein Drehzahlkband hätte, das nicht mal 2500rpm umfasst.



Was soll das für ein Motor sein?
Angenommen Leerlaufpunkt ist bei 750 U/min + 2500 = 3250 U/Min roter Bereich.
Ich behaupte grad mal, dass jeder heutige Diesel den Nennleistungspunkt überhalb von 4000 U/min hat. Roter Bereich entsprechend noch etwas höher.

Das Drehzahlband muss einem aber eh nur interessieren, wenn man nen Schalter hat und wild fährt. Oder warum sollte man in Alltag bis 5000 drehen?


Was hat aktuelle Technik mit was kompensieren zu tun? Ich bezahle doch nicht Tausende von Euros für Technik aus dem Jahre 1990. Ich denke darauf zielt auch das armselig von IT-Passion (oder?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oder was muss man tun wenn man für den Astra einen Benzin Motor mit Turbo Direkteinspritzung, eine Doppelkupplung oder ein aktuelles Fahrwerk möchte?


 
Und wozu brauchst du sowas?
Um 0.1 Sekunden schneller schalten zu können? 

Und aktuelles Fahrwerk ist heute eh Banane, da alle Autos mit ESP eingebremst werden.
Pussy Fahrwerke eben. 
Ich brauch den Kram nicht, im Corsa hatte ich das auch nicht und bin super gefahren.


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2010)

Wofür man sowas braucht?

Turbomotor --> kleinerer Motor als ohne Turbo. Gleiche Leistung wie größerer Motor, dabei kleinerer Verbrauch. klingt für mich nach nem Deal (Direkteinspritzung verstärkt das ja noch)
DKG --> nicht schalten müssen, keine Zugkraftunterbrechung, aber keine Verzögerungen wie bei manchen Wandlerautomaten. Niedrigerer Verbrauch als Wandler und teilw. als Schalter.

Und Thema Fahrwerk und ESP... ^^ Mal abgesehen davon, dass längst nicht alle Autos ESP haben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

ich wär sowieso für den wankel  schade dass der nicht weiter ausgeforscht wurde, der hat auch potential


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> n dicken TT? lol  TT is ne möhre, mit sowas kann man nich angeben. Mein Nachbar hat das ding als baustellenfahrzeug ^^



Echt? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wozu brauchst du sowas?
> Um 0.1 Sekunden schneller schalten zu können?
> 
> Und aktuelles Fahrwerk ist heute eh Banane, da alle Autos mit ESP eingebremst werden.
> ...



Stimmt, Pussy-Fahrwerk brauche ich auch nicht. Ich bin noch Autos ohne Servo gefahren, das waren noch Zeiten, da haste noch direktes Feedback von der Straße bekommen, damit konnte man richtig sportlich fahren. Aber das kennt die Jugend von heute nicht mehr 

ITpassion bekommt ohne seine elektrischen Helferlein sein Auto bestimmt nicht einmal vom Parkplatz - ohne Einparkhilfe geht da bestimmt gar nichts mehr


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

jo echt


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> ...ist viel eher dein notorisches herumgeprolle:" Seht mich alle an ich fahre einen dicken Audi TT"



Sorry das ich in einem Auto-Thread ein Auto erwähne. Wie konnte ich nur  ?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese dann muss ich mich immer mordsmäßig fremd schämen



Wenn ich solche Neidgebaren lese, dann ist Fremdschämen noch mein kleinstes Problem.
Auch wenn es sich manche (Arme-)Menschen nicht vorstellen können aber man kann sich Sachen kaufen weil man Spaß daran hat. Egal was andere darüber denken.

Und jetzt erklär mir bitte noch den Zusammenhang zwischen Uralt Technik bei Opel und MEINEM TT.
Was kann denn mein TT dafür das Opel wohl nicht vor 2014 das 2003er Technikniveau von der Volkswagengruppe erreicht?


----------



## Stormbringer (9. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Alle über einen Kamm scheren...
> 
> @stormbringer: Der TT ist optisch und technisch schon ein relativ eigenständiges Fahrzeug - aber leider auch das Sorgenkind von Audi...



warum - verkaufszahlen oder technik?

btw: bin mit meinem neuen diesel superzufrieden, läuft großartig.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry das ich in einem Auto-Thread ein Auto erwähne. Wie konnte ich nur  ?



Es geht doch vielmehr darum wie du es erwähnst und nicht dass du es erwähnst 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Neidgebaren lese, dann ist Fremdschämen noch mein kleinstes Problem.
> Auch wenn es sich manche (Arme-)Menschen nicht vorstellen können aber man kann sich Sachen kaufen weil man Spaß daran hat. Egal was andere darüber denken.
> 
> Und jetzt erklär mir bitte noch den Zusammenhang zwischen Uralt Technik bei Opel und MEINEM TT.
> Was kann denn mein TT dafür das Opel wohl nicht vor 2014 das 2003er Technikniveau von der Volkswagengruppe erreicht?



Ich würde nicht einmal einen Audi fahren wenn ich den geschenkt bekommen würde. Es hat also im entferntesten nichts mit mit Neid zu tun. Denn Audi-Fahrer sind für mich die modernen Manta-Fahrer. Schon einmal Manta Manta gesehn?




Stormbringer schrieb:


> btw: bin mit meinem neuen diesel superzufrieden, läuft großartig.




Oha, der ist geil 

Denn würde ich auch mal gerne fahren


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht einmal einen Audi fahren wenn ich den geschenkt bekommen würde.



Das ist doch absolut OK.
Aber was soll das Gepöbel dann?




Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Es geht doch vielmehr darum wie du es erwähnst und nicht dass du es erwähnst


 
Das ist der Beitrag in dem ich mein Auto vorstelle:


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So schaut mein Neuer aus:
> 
> http://www.it-ihl.de/TT-Haarklein/Mein_TT.JPG



Was ist daran so schlimm?


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist doch absolut OK.
> Aber was soll das Gepöbel dann?



Sind doch nur Jokes, wie zu den alten Manta-Zeiten  

Darum auch die hier: " "




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm?



Das hier:



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der LP ist 50.340,- Euro zzgl. Abholgebühr.
> Aber mein Händler hat mir 15% Nachlass gewährt, andernfalls wäre es mir ein wenig zu teuer geworden.
> *Übrigens ist er neu*  .


 
Kann man sich wohl denken, muss also nicht unbedingt erwähnt werden.  Außerdem haben Audi-Fahrer eh etwas proletenhaftes an sich, so wie  Manta-Fahrer früher


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wofür man sowas braucht?
> 
> Turbomotor --> kleinerer Motor als ohne Turbo. Gleiche Leistung wie größerer Motor, dabei kleinerer Verbrauch. klingt für mich nach nem Deal (Direkteinspritzung verstärkt das ja noch)
> DKG --> nicht schalten müssen, keine Zugkraftunterbrechung, aber keine Verzögerungen wie bei manchen Wandlerautomaten. Niedrigerer Verbrauch als Wandler und teilw. als Schalter.


 
Tja, leider ist die Realität mal wieder meilenweit von der Vorhersage entfernt. 
Downsizing betreiben ja viele inzwischen. Hybrid Motoren wären sinnvoller, aber davon wollen deutliche Hersteller ja nichts wissen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und Thema Fahrwerk und ESP... ^^ Mal abgesehen davon, dass längst nicht alle Autos ESP haben.


 
Jep, nicht jeder kann es sich leisten ein solche Auto zu kaufen.
Aber man braucht es auch nicht unbedingt, die Leute sollten lieber fahren lernen, denn dann passieren die üblichen Discounfälle auch seltener.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> ITpassion bekommt ohne seine elektrischen Helferlein sein Auto bestimmt nicht einmal vom Parkplatz - ohne Einparkhilfe geht da bestimmt gar nichts mehr


 
Jop, die Kisten sind aber auch unübersichtlich geworden.
Ich hab mein Navi programmiert, damit ich von der Hofeinfahrt in die Garange komme.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Kann man sich wohl denken, muss also nicht unbedingt erwähnt werden.  Außerdem haben Audi-Fahrer eh etwas proletenhaftes an sich, so wie  Manta-Fahrer früher



Die Frage dazu war was er neu kostet, insofern ist es nur sachlich zu erwähnen das ich hier von einem Neuen spreche.

Deine absurden Mantavergleiche kannst du dir sparen. Da gibts nicht die geringste Parallele.
Das Opelklientel ist ein vollkommen anderes als das vom TT im speziellen.
Da gehts eher um den lezten Pfennig ohen Rücksicht auf teilweise derbsten Technikrückstand bei den Opel-Opfern. Da kommen dann immer so Sprüche: Wer braucht das denn, alle Auots haben ESP". Aber wenn ich Technik von früher wollte würde ich mir gleich einen Gebrauchten kaufen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, nicht jeder kann es sich leisten ein solche Auto zu kaufen.
> Aber man braucht es auch nicht unbedingt, die Leute sollten lieber fahren lernen, denn dann passieren die üblichen Discounfälle auch seltener.


 
Absolut richtig 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, die Kisten sind aber auch unübersichtlich geworden.
> Ich hab mein Navi programmiert, damit ich von der Hofeinfahrt in die Garange komme.



 

Aber die Autos werden meiner Meinung nach auch tatsächlich unübersichtlicher, weniger Umsicht, etc....




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Frage dazu war was er neu kostet,  insofern ist es nur sachlich zu erwähnen das ich hier von einem Neuen  spreche.
> 
> Deine absurden Mantavergleiche kannst du dir sparen. Da gibts nicht die geringste Parallele.
> Das Opelklientel ist ein vollkommen anderes als das vom TT im speziellen.
> Da gehts eher um den lezten Pfennig ohen Rücksicht auf teilweise derbsten Technikrückstand.



Nicht jeder gibt gerne 50.000€ für ein Auto aus. Ich kaufe auch lieber Jahreswagen, weil dort der Wertverlust geringer ist als bei einem Neuwagen. Aber jedem das seine 

Im Übrigen baut Opel aktuell wieder ziemlich gute Autos. Und ich habe in der Vergangenheit mit Opel deutlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als z.B. mit VW. Aber das ist auch von Autotyp zu Autotyp unterschiedlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Opelklientel ist ein vollkommen anderes als das vom TT im speziellen.
> Da gehts eher um den lezten Pfennig ohen Rücksicht auf teilweise derbsten Technikrückstand.


 
Es gibt auch welche, die Opel aus Überzeugung gut finden und VW nicht unbedingt mögen, schon wegen des Einheitsbreis, den man da geliefert bekommt.

Öhm, ist das ein Polo oder Golf? 
Öhm, ist das ein A4 oder A6? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt auch welche, die Opel aus Überzeugung gut finden und VW nicht unbedingt mögen, schon wegen des Einheitsbreis, den man da geliefert bekommt.



Das ist doch auch OK. Aber Opel liegt technisch hinter annähernd der gesamten Konkurenz (einsachliesslich Skoda, Fiat, Seat, ....). 
Da muss man schon sehr emotional Intelligent (sau dumm) sein um sich sowas andrehen zu lassen.

Was aber noch lange nicht deine armseligen persönlichen Angriffe erklärt im Zusammenhang mit meinem Kommentar zu der "Technikdominaz"  von Opel.

Aber ich merke schon einen massiven Unterschied zwischen uns beiden wie wir zu Autos stehen. Ich hasse Markenfanboytum. Insofern wechsle ich annähernd bei jedem Kauf das Fabrikat. Denn ich will das Beste für mein Geld und nicht Marke X weil ich Scheuklappen hätte.

Audi hat derzeit im gesamten Sortiment exakt 3 Fahrzeuge die mir gefallen. Denn ich finde es gibt keine Großserienhersteller dessen Sortiment mich komplett überzeugt. Z.B A4, A6, 3er BMW, 1er BMW und viele viele mehr sind für mich so interessant wie der berühmte Sack Reis.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. August 2010)

> Aber die Autos werden meiner Meinung nach auch tatsächlich unübersichtlicher, weniger Umsicht, etc....



...und immer größer


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

jo, vor allem die scheiss SUVs , dass sind ja die letzten dreckskisten. wer bracuht denn so was??


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo, vor allem die scheiss SUVs , dass sind ja die letzten dreckskisten. wer bracuht denn so was??



Wer braucht so etwas wohl?

Leute die ins Gelände müssen  




hirschi-94 schrieb:


> ...und immer größer



Immer breiter, ja das stimmt. Nur die Parkplätze werden nicht mehr breiter. macht dann richtig Spaß sich im Parkhaus aus dem Auto zu schlängeln


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. August 2010)

Vorallem mit einem Q7 wird es in den Parkhäusern eng.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo, vor allem die scheiss SUVs , dass sind ja die letzten dreckskisten. wer bracuht denn so was??



Niemand braucht mehr als einen Beerenstrauch und eine Höhle. Aber SUV fahren macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2010)

@Cox: Was du hier in deinen letzten Posts zum Teil verlauten lässt ist doch schon etwas nah an der Beleidigung, bitte halt dich doch mal etwas zurück.
EDIT: Dieser Post wurde mal um 22:05 begonnen, sieht schon wieder halbwegs gesittet aus  .



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich wär sowieso für den wankel  schade dass der nicht weiter ausgeforscht wurde, der hat auch potential


RX8 gibts ja noch und Mazda hat mittlerweile afair auch Modelle die mit Wasserstoff fahren da dieser sich im Wankel wohl einfacher verbrennen lässt als im Otto.

Ein RX-7 FC Cabrio gehört sowieso zu den Autos wo ich immer mit mir selbst kämpfen muss damit er nicht vor der Haustür landet(und mir dann die Haare vom Kopf frisst).


> Looool weißt du wie viele Spastis ich kenne die als erste Karre nen Audi A4 1.8T fahren


In der "krasse Karre" Klasse löst der Audi A4 gerade den 316/318 von BMW ab, genau wie bei BMW würde ich aber nicht gerade aus dem Klientel auf die Gesamtmarke schließen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

SUV machen doch keinen spass. Wenn ich schnell will, hol ich n sportwagen. wenn ich ins gelände will, hol ich mir n geländewagen. Mit dem SUV kannste nich ins gelände, und um wirklich sportlich zu sein sind sie viel zu schwer


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Cox: Was du hier in deinen letzten Posts zum Teil verlauten lässt ist doch schon etwas nah an der Beleidigung, bitte halt dich doch mal etwas zurück.



Ok, wird gemacht, habe mich da wohl etwas verleiten lassen. Wenn es um Autos geht, dann geht die Leidenschaft schon einmal mit mir durch


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> SUV machen doch keinen spass. Wenn ich schnell will, hol ich n sportwagen. wenn ich ins gelände will, hol ich mir n geländewagen. Mit dem SUV kannste nich ins gelände, und um wirklich sportlich zu sein sind sie viel zu schwer



Viele Mögen den Komfort und der König auf der Straße sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> SUV machen doch keinen spass. Wenn ich schnell will, hol ich n sportwagen. wenn ich ins gelände will, hol ich mir n geländewagen. Mit dem SUV kannste nich ins gelände, und um wirklich sportlich zu sein sind sie viel zu schwer



Fahr einen Tag Kunnndienst mit einem X5 und du willst nichts anderes mehr fahren. Du kannst überall super auf den Bürgersteig oder sonstwie an den Ort des Geschehens heran, bis 200 km/h sind echte SUVs relativ flott, d.h. auch auf der Bahn fährt es sich dank super Weitsicht sehr entspannt. Und SUVs sind im übrigen keine Geländewagen, Geländewagen sind Geländewagen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

SUVs sind spritferessende, unhandliche blechkisten. Ich dachte wir hätten von den Amikisten gelernt dass die n dreck sind, und jetzt bauen wiir solche kisten wieder -.-


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fahr einen Tag Kunnndienst mit einem X5 und du willst nichts anderes mehr fahren. Du kannst überall super auf den Bürgersteig oder sonstwie an den Ort des Geschehens heran, *bis 200 km/h *sind echte SUVs relativ flott, d.h. auch auf der Bahn fährt es sich dank super Weitsicht sehr entspannt. Und SUVs sind im übrigen keine Geländewagen, Geländewagen sind Geländewagen.



Ein Q7 3,0 TDI geht locker über 230 km/h


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch OK. Aber Opel liegt technisch hinter annähernd der gesamten Konkurenz (einsachliesslich Skoda, Fiat, Seat, ....).
> Da muss man schon sehr emotional Intelligent (sau dumm) sein um sich sowas andrehen zu lassen.


 
Aha, du meinst also, dass ich verblödet bin, weil ich einen Opel habe und meiner Frau einen Ford gekauft habe? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ich merke schon einen massiven Unterschied zwischen uns beiden wie wir zu Autos stehen. Ich hasse Markenfanboytum. Insofern wechsle ich annähernd bei jedem Kauf das Fabrikat. Denn ich will das Beste für mein Geld und nicht Marke X weil ich Scheuklappen hätte.


 
Hab ich auch nicht, aber ich sehe leider die Realität und in dieser schneidet VW nun mal nicht so gut ab, wie allgemein immer angenommen.
Die fallen noch häufiger aus als Skoda oder Seat und *das* ist dann ein Armutszeugnis für den Konzern"führer".



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Audi hat derzeit im gesamten Sortiment exakt 3 Fahrzeuge die mir gefallen. Denn ich finde es gibt keine Großserienhersteller dessen Sortiment mich komplett überzeugt. Z.B A4, A6, 3er BMW, 1er BMW und viele viele mehr sind für mich so interessant wie der berühmte Sack Reis.


 
Ich fahre ja seit einiger Zeit einen A4 und ich muss sagen, dass das für mich ein mittelmäßiges Auto ist.
Ich frage mich, mit welcher Begründung Audi dafür zum Teil deutlich mehr Geld verlangt als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ein Q7 3,0 TDI geht locker über 230 km/h


Er geht, aber er marschiert nicht  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> SUVs sind spritferessende, unhandliche blechkisten. Ich dachte wir hätten von den Amikisten gelernt dass die n dreck sind, und jetzt bauen wiir solche kisten wieder -.-



Damit wäre geklört das Vorurteile funktionieren. Wenn du jetzt noch sagst das Hybrid Fahrzeuge technisch bedingt deutlich Sprit sparen, dann gehst du glatt als Medienopfer durch.

Ein X5 3.0d hat im Vergleich zu einem ähnlich ausgestatteten 530dA Touring einen Real-Mehrverbauch von 0,5 bis 1 Liter/ 100 km. D.h. die Entscheidung Automatik oder manuelle Schaltung ist schon "Umweltrelevanter".

Vorausgesetzt man glaubt daran das man Sprit sparen kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> SUVs sind spritferessende, unhandliche blechkisten. Ich dachte wir hätten von den Amikisten gelernt dass die n dreck sind, und jetzt bauen wiir solche kisten wieder -.-



Ne in USA(warst du schon mal in USA?) ist ein X5 z.B. ein kompakter SUV...

Schau dir doch die ganzen Hummer, Dodge Ram's oder Cadilac Escalades an, dass sind richtige Spritfresser, dagegen sind unsere SUV's richtig sparsam


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, du meinst also, dass ich verblödet bin, weil ich einen Opel habe und meiner Frau einen Ford gekauft habe?



Wenn du mich nach meiner persönlichen Meinung fragst, dann *JA*!.
Ich kann es nicht verstehen wie ein normal intelligenter Mensch vorsätzlich das schlechtere Produkt wählt. Solche Gedankengänge sind mit leider (oder Gott sei Dank) vollkommen fremd.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du mich nach meiner persönlichen Meinung fragst, dann *JA*!.
> Ich kann es nicht verstehen wie ein normal intelligenter Mensch vorsätzlich das schlechtere Produkt wählt. Solche Gedankengänge sind mit leider (oder Gott sei Dank) vollkommen fremd.



Vielleicht hat er das gemacht, weil er eben nicht 50.000€ ausgeben konnte/wollte und er einfach das bessere P/L-Verrhältnis wollte. Im Übrigen meine ich genau so etwas mit indirektem herumgeprolle. Denn nicht jeder kann/will 50.000€ für ein Auto ausgeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du mich nach meiner persönlichen Meinung fragst, dann *JA*!.
> Ich kann es nicht verstehen wie ein normal intelligenter Mensch vorsätzlich das schlechtere Produkt wählt. Solche Gedankengänge sind mit leider (oder Gott sei Dank) vollkommen fremd.


 
Ganz einfach, ein VW bietet mir nichts mehr, schon gar nicht für den Preis.
Wo ist denn das ach so tolle Fahrwerk?
Ich fahre immer noch selbst und ein Golf 6 fährt sich nicht besser als ein Astra oder Focus.
Und vom Doppelkupplungsgetriebe merke ich auch nichts.
Nur dass man immer mehr Gänge reinbaut, ist lästig, ein hoffentlich bald endender Trend.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2010)

ich halte trotzdem nix von denen. bin auch schon n X5er gefahren. Nie wieder, son rotz. wenn ich schnell will, dann n sportler. wenn ich ins gelände will, nehm ich ne japaner, der richtig hart is und fürs gelände gut is. wenn ich stauraum will, nehm ich n kleintransporter  
Ein SUV ist für die strasse zu fett, fürs gelände untauglich/zu teuer. also ich kanns nich verstehen was man daran toll findet ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er das gemacht, weil er eben nicht 50.000€ ausgeben konnte/wollte und er einfach das bessere P/L-Verrhältnis wollte. Im Übrigen meine ich genau so etwas mit indirektem herumgeprolle. Denn nicht jeder kann/will 50.000€ für ein Auto ausgeben



Sorry aber du verstehst es nicht. Mein Wagen ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.
Das Gegenstück zu Astra & Co ist unter anderem der Golf, der TT spricht Käufer mit anderen Kaufgründen an. Kaum ein TT Owner hat sich wohl wegen dem Kofferraum, der tollen Rückbank oder sonst irgendwelchen langweiligen Kriterien für sein Fahrzeug entschieden.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry aber du verstehst es nicht. Mein Wagen ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.
> Das Gegenstück zu Astra & Co ist unter anderem der Golf, der TT spricht Käufer mit anderen Kaufgründen an. Kaum ein TT Owner hat sich wohl wegen dem Kofferraum, der tollen Rückbank oder sonst irgendwelchen langweiligen Kriterien für sein Fahrzeug entschieden.



Stimmt zwar, nichts desto trotz ist ein Golf teurer als ein Opel Astra, oder ein vergleichbarer Ford Fiesta.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ein VW bietet mir nichts mehr, schon gar nicht für den Preis.



Ein VW/ Seat/ Skoda ist unter Berücksichtigung aller Faktoren kaum bis gar nicht teurer als die Mitberwerber aber dafür auf einem vollkommen anderen Level. Vor allem bei den Otto-Motoren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das ach so tolle Fahrwerk?
> Ich fahre immer noch selbst und ein Golf 6 fährt sich nicht besser als ein Astra oder Focus.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  .
Jeder der auch nur im entferntesten etwas von Autos und deren Fahrverhalten versteht, merkt es auf den ersten Metern.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und vom Doppelkupplungsgetriebe merke ich auch nichts.
> Nur dass man immer mehr Gänge reinbaut, ist lästig, ein hoffentlich bald endender Trend.



Ich bin zwar kein Automatikfan aber die Doppelkupplung ist der Benchmark bei den Automaten. Aber man kann sich auch alles so einreden wie es einem in den Kram paßt und ignorriert locker flockig alle Fakten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Kaum ein TT Owner hat sich wohl wegen dem Kofferraum, der tollen Rückbank oder sonst irgendwelchen langweiligen Kriterien für sein Fahrzeug entschieden.


Man sollte schon ähnliche Fahrzeuge vergleichen, aber bei mir sind z.B. auch Barchetta und MX5 durchaus dem fehlendem Kofferraum raus geflogen.


> ich halte trotzdem nix von denen. bin auch schon n X5er gefahren. Nie wieder, son rotz. wenn ich schnell will, dann n sportler. wenn ich ins gelände will, nehm ich ne japaner, der richtig hart is und fürs gelände gut is. wenn ich stauraum will, nehm ich n kleintransporter
> Ein SUV ist für die strasse zu fett, fürs gelände untauglich/zu teuer. also ich kanns nich verstehen was man daran toll findet ^^


Die Fahrposition eines SUV hat schon was, nur nervt es mich viel zu sehr neben solchen Dingern zu fahren und nichts zu sehen als dass ich die Höhe im Endeffekt gut finden kann.
Deswegen hab ich meinen Dad auch lange belabert dass er von X3, Q5 und Co als neuen Firmenwagen ab kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, nichts desto trotz ist ein Golf teurer als ein Opel Astra, oder ein vergleichbarer Ford Fiesta.



Ok, rechne es mir bitte ohne Kompromisse am Beispiel eines Golf VI 1,4 TSi mit 118 kW vor. Aber bitte bei allen Fahrzeugen mit Twincharger und jewils mit Mehrlenkerachse. Verbundlenker war mal super und dann kam das nächste Jahrtausend  .

Abschliessend zur TT Diskussion. Wenn du tatsächlich Interesse hast nicht nur Sprüche zu klopfen sondern auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren, gib dir den Spaß und besorg dir einen gelifteten TT zur Probefahrt du wirst erstaunt sein was mit einem Alu -Fahrzeug/-Fahrwerk so alles geht  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ein SUV ist für die strasse zu fett, fürs gelände untauglich/zu teuer. also ich kanns nich verstehen was man daran toll findet ^^


 
SUVs wurde für die Leute eingeführt, die praktisch schon alles haben und nichts mehr brauchen.
Man erzählte ihnen, dass sie sowas haben müssen und alle sind losgelaufen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein VW/ Seat/ Skoda ist unter Berücksichtigung aller Faktoren kaum bis gar nicht teurer als die Mitberwerber aber dafür auf einem vollkommen anderen Level. Vor allem bei den Otto-Motoren.


 
Skoda lasse ich mir als einzige Marke von VW noch gefallen, sind solide Autos ohne großen Blödsinn.
Aber besser als die Mitbewerber sind sie nicht.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  .
> Jeder der auch nur im entferntesten etwas von Autos und deren Fahrverhalten versteht, merkt es auf den ersten Metern.


 
Tja, ich bis schon so ziemlich alles gefahren (normales versteht sich) unter anderem auch Golf 6 und ich hab keinen Unterschied gemerkt, außer dass der Golf im Innenraum schon Alterungsspuren aufwies.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Automatikfan aber die Doppelkupplung ist der Benchmark bei den Automaten. Aber man kann sich auch alles so einreden wie es einem in den Kram paßt und ignorriert locker flockig alle Fakten.


 
Öhm, was will ich denn benchen? 
Dass ich soundso schnell schalten kann, dass ich 7 Gänge habe, von denen ich 3 benutze?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Skoda lasse ich mir als einzige Marke von VW noch gefallen, sind solide Autos ohne großen Blödsinn.
> Aber besser als die Mitbewerber sind sie nicht.



Da liegen Welten zwischen oder anders ausgedrück rund 7 bis 10 Jahre Entwicklung zwischen den PQ35 Modellen und ihren Mitbewerbern.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, ich bis schon so ziemlich alles gefahren (normales versteht sich) unter anderem auch Golf 6 und ich hab keinen Unterschied gemerkt, außer dass der Golf im Innenraum schon Alterungsspuren aufwies.



Da würde ich mal die sensorischen Fähigkeiten beim Arzt prüfen lassen.
 Die PQ35 Autos bieten das modernste Fahrwerk, die hochwertigste Verarbeitung und die mit Abstand besten Motoren in ihrer Klasse.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, was will ich denn benchen?
> Dass ich soundso schnell schalten kann, dass ich 7 Gänge habe, von denen ich 3 benutze?



Eben, sind doch alle verrückt! Früher die 4 Gang Autos haben ebensogut am Gas gehongen und waren gleich sparsam  . 

Eine Leckmuschel für den der die Ironie erkennt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ok, rechne es mir bitte ohne Kompromisse am Beispiel eines Golf VI 1,4 TSi mit 118 kW vor. Aber bitte bei allen Fahrzeugen mit Twincharger und jewils mit Mehrlenkerachse. Verbundlenker war mal super und dann kam das nächste Jahrtausend  .



Ich bin letztens einen Golf 6 mit 80PS gefahren, war aber nicht so der Hit 

Total unter motorisiert das Teil, aber lief so nicht schlecht, kam halt nur nicht aus dem Knick. ich würde jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass er besser fährt als mein Golf 4 V5...




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abschliessend zur TT Diskussion. Wenn du tatsächlich Interesse hast nicht nur Sprüche zu klopfen sondern auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren, gib dir den Spaß und besorg dir einen gelifteten TT zur Probefahrt du wirst erstaunt sein was mit einem Alu -Fahrzeug/-Fahrwerk so alles geht  .



Wenn ich mal eine Probefahrt machen darf, dann probier ich den vielleicht mal aus, kaufen würde ich mir so etwas aber nicht.


----------



## Stormbringer (9. August 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ein Q7 3,0 TDI geht locker über 230 km/h





Olstyle schrieb:


> Er geht, aber er marschiert nicht  .




stimmt - dummerweise fährt ihm bis tempo 200 jedes 150ps wägelchen davon.
erschrocken bin ich beim cayenne diesel... man ist die karre lahm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Die Klitschen wiegen ja auch mehr als ein Transporter.


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2010)

@IT 
Ich glaube nicht das der A4 nen 180PS Turbo als Basismotor hatte!?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Die aktuellen fangen bei 88kw an.
Benziner wie Diesel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> @IT
> Ich glaube nicht das der A4 nen 180PS Turbo als Basismotor hatte!?!



Der 1.8T war der 2. kleinste Motor für den A4. Unter ihm war nur noch der 2 Liter Sauger aber da kann man auch gleich zu Fuß gehen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der 1.8T war der 2. kleinste Motor für den A4. Unter ihm war nur noch der 2 Liter Sauger aber da kann man auch gleich zu Fuß gehen.



Jep, der hat glaube ich nur 125 PS, bei geschätzten 1,5t. Das ist für so ein Auto eindeutig zu wenig


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wieso, fährst du anders und eine Audi?
> Darfst du mit deinen 19 Jahren nicht erst seit ca einem Jahr Auto fahren, wie kannst du dir da als Fahranfänger einen Audi leisten? Als Fahranfänger steigt man doch mit 240% bei der KFZ-Versicherung ein, oder hat sich das in den letzten Jahren geändert? Und Audi ist verdammt teuer in der Versicherung...
> 
> Es sind halt immer die Audi-Fahrer die überdurchschnittlich negativ auffallen. Es mag zwar auch welche geben die normal fahren, die meisten jedoch fahren aggressiv und rücksichtslos durch die Gegend, als hätten sie ihren Führerschein im Lotto gewonnen. Muss nicht auf alle zutreffen, aber auf die meisten. Darum würde ich mir auch nie einen Audi kaufen, weil ich nicht zu diesen "Manta-Fahrern" der Neuzeit gelten möchte
> ...




Ja Ich fahr nen Audi. Aber nen Audi 80 mit 70 PS und kann ohne Kummer behaupten, das Ich sicher fahre....

Und: Ich hab mein Auto ( kam ja "nur" 1200 €, fürn Azubi mit gehobenen Gehalt dennoch viel) selber bezahlt, genauso wie alle Reperaturen (waren ja nicht viele)... Versicherung läuft über meinen Vater, sonst bezahlt man sich ja dusselig. 


Der Audi TT ist schon vermehrt negativ aufgefallen, der erste der Baureihe hatte einige Problemchen, der aktuelle wird auch nicht so hoch gelobt, aber es kommt eben auf das Auto an...


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ja Ich fahr nen Audi. Aber nen Audi 80 mit 70 PS und kann ohne Kummer behaupten, das Ich sicher fahre....



Da muss man aber schon schmerzefrei sein um mit 70 PS in einer Mittelklasse Limousine auf seine Kosten zu kommen.
Ich hatte zwar zu Beginn auch nicht gerade eine Leistungsgranate aber selbst die 113 PS in meinem 318i waren da noch "sportlicher".



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Der Audi TT ist schon vermehrt negativ aufgefallen, der erste der Baureihe hatte einige Problemchen, der aktuelle wird auch nicht so hoch gelobt, aber es kommt eben auf das Auto an...



Das Problem ist, wenn ein Auto dermassen viel an Wert verloren hat (Laufleistung/ Alter) das es von jedem "Held" problemlos zu kaufen ist, dann springt auch das "falsche" Klientel drauf an.
Aber was den aktuellen TT angeht, der schneidet in seinen Test excellent ab.
Hier mal ein Beispiel:
http://www.it-ihl.de/TT-Haarklein/TT-Coupe.jpg


----------



## CeresPK (10. August 2010)

ähhm ne der mit 125PS ist der 1.8L


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn ein Auto dermassen viel an Wert verloren hat (Laufleistung/ Alter) das es von jedem "Held" problemlos zu kaufen ist, dann springt auch das "falsche" Klientel drauf an.
> Aber was den aktuellen TT angeht, der schneidet in seinen Test excellent ab.
> Hier mal ein Beispiel:
> http://www.it-ihl.de/TT-Haarklein/TT-Coupe.jpg


 
Na ja, 34 Punkte Vorsprung bei 3000 Punkten nenne ich jetzt nicht excellent und der Audi kostet auch 6000€ mehr.
Für mich eher ein Armutszeugnis, dass der Abstand nicht größer ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für mich eher ein Armutszeugnis, dass der Abstand nicht größer ist.



Hast du die Fahrleistungen angeschaut, bzw. in Relation zum Testverbrauch?


----------



## Mosed (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass ich soundso schnell schalten kann, dass ich 7 Gänge habe, von denen ich 3 benutze?



Keine Sorge, das DKG nutzt alle Gänge, außer du fährst maximal 30 km/h. 
Bin noch nicht selber eins gefahren, würde aber mal behaupten, dass spätestens bei 80 km/h der 7.te Gang drin ist, wenn nicht sogar früher.

Und die Anzahl der Gänge muss dich beim DKG ja nicht interessieren. Selbst wenns 80 wären, es schaltet ja alleine. Nur die manuelle Schaltgasse zu benutzen wäre interessant bei 80 Gängen. 

Beim Handschalter sind mir 5 Gänge schon 4 vier zu viel. Beim Automaten ist es mir Wurst, obwohl - eigentlich doch nicht, denn ne 4. Gang Automatik frisst ein bissl viel Sprit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hast du die Fahrleistungen angeschaut, bzw. in Relation zum Testverbrauch?


 
Das ist ds einzige, wo du immer hinguckst?
Der Peugeot hat auch nur 1,6 Liter, da muss der Turbo mehr drehen, was mehr Sprit kostet.
Man könnte jetzt fragen, was das für ein alberner Verlgeich ist, da der Grundpreis auch so weit außeinander ist.
Aber was denkst du? Wie viel Spirt kann man sich für das Geld kaufen, dass man einspart, wenn man den Peugeot statt des Audi kauft?


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ds einzige, wo du immer hinguckst?



Hallo, 5 Sekunden auf 180 km/h? Für eine solche Differenz bekommst du bei anderen Herstellern preislich annähernd noch einen Peugeot mit obendrauf (Aufpreis 11er zu 11er S).

Aber das Einzige ist es ganz sicher nicht. Aber es ist ellemantar. Ich kämme mir ein wenig wie ein Depp vor wenn ich trotz besseren Wissens das Fahrzeug mit den schlechteren Fahrleistungen innerhalb meines Preisrahmens, unter Berücksichtigung des Gesamtpakets wählen würde.

Falls es dich tröstet, der Peugeot wurde von den meisten anderen Konkurenzfahrzeugen auch gebürstet. Was das Klientel von solchen Fahrzeugen wohl nicht stören wird, da sie wahrscheinlich kaum Fachpresse liest, bzw. null informiert ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Peugeot hat auch nur 1,6 Liter, da muss der Turbo mehr drehen, was mehr Sprit kostet.



Wen interessiert der Weg, nur das Ergebniss zählt?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt fragen, was das für ein alberner Verlgeich ist, da der Grundpreis auch so weit außeinander ist.



Peugeot versucht es mal mit ner TT Kopie.
Da muss man auch mal vergleichen.

Wobei, was die Fahrleistungen angeht hinkt der Vergleich massiv. Das dürfte ungefähr das Niveau des 160 PS TT sein, was der Peugeot da mit 200 PS auf die Straße "zaubert".



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber was denkst du? Wie viel Spirt kann man sich für das Geld kaufen, dass man einspart, wenn man den Peugeot statt des Audi kauft?



Wer auf den letzten Pfennig achtet soll sich bitte lieber den Peugeot oder noch besser einen Dacia kaufen. 
Aber das Qualität seinen Preis hat dürfte jedem klar sein.
Und wenn ich als Ex-7er-Fahrer von der Qualität umgehauen bin, dann kommt das nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. August 2010)

oh mann, hatten wir die ganze diskussion nicht schon mal - nur das es damals der rocco und nicht ein tt war?


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon schmerzefrei sein um mit 70 PS in einer Mittelklasse Limousine auf seine Kosten zu kommen.
> Ich hatte zwar zu Beginn auch nicht gerade eine Leistungsgranate aber selbst die 113 PS in meinem 318i waren da noch "sportlicher".
> 
> 
> ...



Ja mit 70 PS geht nicht viel, zum Mitschwimmen reichts gut. Ich hab auch noch einen Audi 80 B4, wiegt 180 KG mehr hat aber auch 90 PS. Und fährt meilenweit schlechter... 

Und als Anfänger reichen 70 PS für die Tonne locker aus...

Ja der aktuelle TT gewinnt viele Tests, mir gefällt der auch sehr. Und das der TT mit dem RCZ verglichen wird, ist nur fair - welche Marke hat denn hier wen kopiert? Da muss sich Peugot den Vergleich einfach gefallen lassen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> ähhm ne der mit 125PS ist der 1.8L



Ich meinte mit 1,5t 1,5 Tonnen, oder auch 1500 kg. Das ist das von mir geschätzte Gewicht eines A4


----------



## CeresPK (10. August 2010)

1.8L damit meinte ich 1,8 Liter Motor xD


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> 1.8L damit meinte ich 1,8 Liter Motor xD



Ich weiß, dass der 1,8L hat, ein Kumpel von mir fährt so eine Schrottkiste


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> oh mann, hatten wir die ganze diskussion nicht schon mal - nur das es damals der rocco und nicht ein tt war?


 
Der Scirocco ist schnell entsorgt worden, weils wohl dich nicht die super Kiste ist, die er hätte sein müssen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Scirocco ist schnell entsorgt worden, weils wohl dich nicht die super Kiste ist, die er hätte sein müssen.



Gibt es auch einen Link dazu? Das interessiert mich jetzt aber


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Nö, ist nur eine Vermutung. 
Wieso verkauft jemand ein neues Auto nach kurzer Zeit?
Weils Mist ist.
Jedenfalls ist das bei meinem Schwiegervater so, der hatte sich mal eine G-Klasse gekauft, weil er sein Boot ziehen wollte. Er fand die Karre nach 4 Monaten beschissen und hat den wieder verkauft.
Jetzt hat seine Frau eine M-Klasse, aber die ziehen kein Boot mehr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Scirocco ist schnell entsorgt worden, *weils wohl dich nicht die super Kiste ist*, die er hätte sein müssen.



Was _mich nicht die super Kiste ist_ entscheide ich noch immer selbst  .

Nein. Er ist aus zwei Gründen "entsorgt" worden.
1. Ich langweile mich schnell, deshalb kaufe ich mir ungefähr einmal im Jahr ein neues Auto.
2. Ich wollte ein Cabrio.

Zur Qualität des Scirocco, es war mein 11. Auto, mein 7. Neuwagen, mein 1. Auto vollkommen ohne den geringsten Mangel. Und das will bei mir was heißen, denn ich bin penibel. 
Zum Vergleich mein qualitativ 2. bestes Auto war der Octavia, da ging in meiner Zeit nur das Lämpchen im rechten Türgriff kaputt. Mein schlechtestes Auto war der A3 1.9 TDi, er war sechs mal zur Nachbesserung, dann wurde er gewandelt. Und ich kaufte einen BMW.

Aber Rückblickend belibt für mich festzuhalten, der Scirocco ist nach wie vor uneingeschränkt für jeden der kein Cabrio sucht zu empfehlen. Und da der VW in best möglicher Qualität war, ist VW für mich beim nächsten Kauf wieder eine Option. Ich bin zwar nicht blöd genug um von einem Fahrzeug eine Statistik über Millionen Fahrzeuge abzuleiten. Aber eine positive Erfahrung bleibt es.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ist nur eine Vermutung.
> Wieso verkauft jemand ein neues Auto nach kurzer Zeit?
> Weils Mist ist.



Klar und die Freundin wechselt man nur weil die Vorherige eine ******** war. Und Urlaub macht man nicht jedes Jahr im selben Ort weils ne Kloake war. Und ........


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar und die Freundin wechselt man nur weil die Vorherige eine ******** war. Und Urlaub macht man nicht jedes Jahr im selben Ort weils ne Kloake war. Und ........


 
Was hat die Freundin und der Urlaub mit einem Auto zu tun, das offensichtlich nicht so gut war, wie angenommen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat die Freundin und der Urlaub mit einem Auto zu tun, das offensichtlich nicht so gut war, wie angenommen?



Was heißt hier offensichtlich? Ich fahre seit rund 15 Jahren Auto und fahre mein 12. Auto. 
ALSO WECHSEL ICH OFFENSICHTLICH SOWIESO KNAPP EINMAL IM JAHR.

Du nimmst doch dummerweise an, dass man nur etwas Neues kauft, wenn das Alte schlecht oder kaputt ist. Das trifft bei mir nicht zu. Ich wechsel auch ständig meine Fernseher, Computer, Handys, ..... .


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass du damit auch recht viel Geld mit entsorgt hast?
Oder ist dir das egal?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2010)

Wegen Leuten wie ihm wurde die Wirtschaftskrise abgewendet, also kritisiere bitte nicht sein Verhalten.


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wegen Leuten wie ihm wurde die Wirtschaftskrise abgewendet, also kritisiere bitte nicht sein Verhalten.



Solche Leute haben aber auch die Wirtschaftskrise mit herbeigeführt


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2010)

Hier mal wieder was interessantes aus dem Vergleich Porsche GT3RS vs BMW M3 GTS.

Der Porsche Testwagen soll laut Redaktion 330 km/h erreicht haben. Nur wie jeder weiß hat ein GT3RS ein kürzeres Getriebe wie ein Standard GT3, sowie wegen des Flügelwerks auch mehr Widerstand im Wind. Der GT3RS hängt WIMRE bei etwa 310 km/h eigtl im Drehzahlbegrenzer... 

Entweder der Redakteur war zu oft an der Shisha im Pausenraum, Porsche hat den Springer Leuten nen GT3 mit GT2 Motor (+ Getriebe) "untergejubelt", an den Content von der Redaktion mit den 4 Buchstaben sollte man generell etwas vorsichtig sein - oder alles zusammen ...

Achso hier ein original Screenie vom Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Hat denn Auto Bild nur nach'm Tacho geguckt oder auch gemessen?


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2010)

oder der Porsche wurden vom Veyron Supersport angeschoben ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Der ist im Windschatten von IT-Passions Audi TT gefahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass du damit auch recht viel Geld mit entsorgt hast?
> Oder ist dir das egal?



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass ich mit meiner Kohle am besten das mache was mir am meisten Spaß macht?
Andere fahren ständig in Urlaub oder kaufen ihr 2. Haus.
Ich erfreue mich an neuen Autos.
Wenn ich keine Hobbys hätte könnte ich mich auch arbeitslos melden und den ganzen Tag Fernsehen schauen. Aber so bin ich jeden Morgen froh und motiviert Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Stormbringer (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der ist im Windschatten von IT-Passions Audi TT gefahren.


...der wiederum den windschatten eines unbekannten roccos ausgenutzt hat? 
absurd. 
aber lustig. 

@ITP: mit den hobbies hast du recht - ich sehe das genauso. ich gehe schließlich nicht aus spass arbeiten.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder was interessantes aus dem Vergleich Porsche GT3RS vs BMW M3 GTS.
> 
> Der Porsche Testwagen soll laut Redaktion 330 km/h erreicht haben. Nur wie jeder weiß hat ein GT3RS ein kürzeres Getriebe wie ein Standard GT3, sowie wegen des Flügelwerks auch mehr Widerstand im Wind. Der GT3RS hängt WIMRE bei etwa 310 km/h eigtl im Drehzahlbegrenzer...
> 
> ...



Is doch bei VW genau das selbe! Wenn bei Auto Bild nen VW im Testfeld ist gewinnt der immer(bis auf den Skoda aber das ist ja auch VW). Daraus schliesse ich, dass VW am besten zahlt wenns um Tests geht! Denn andere Automarken sind of besser als der VW und das steht auch in der einzelbewertung, dennoch gewinnt der VW! Und deshalb(auch weil mir der einheitsbrei von VW nicht gefällt) kaufe ich keinen! Denn ne "betrügerfirma" unterstütze ich nicht!


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. August 2010)

also ich hab viel freude dran alte kisten für kleines geld zu kaufen und an denen rumzuschrauben. Seis autos, moppeds oder andere fahrzeuge. aktuell bin ich an ner Piaggio Ape am basteln^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass ich mit meiner Kohle am besten das mache was mir am meisten Spaß macht?


 
Das rede ich dir ja auch nicht ab, aber ich erwähne es eben.
Dann schon mal viel Spaß mit dem TT 
... und hoffentlich ist der Motor besser als das Teil, das ich im A4 habe.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hast du die Fahrleistungen angeschaut, bzw. in Relation zum Testverbrauch?


In Sachen Fahrdynamik steht es da doch 680 vs 673. Ist recht knapp. Argumentieren kannste in beide Richtungen. Klar ist der 1,6 L Motor im Peugeot dem 2L VW-Motor unterlegen, aber andererseits kitzelt die VAG aus 0,5L mehr Hubraum gerade mal 11 PS mehr raus. Dass da das Turboloch beim Peugeot größer ist und sich das beim Beschleunigen leicht negativ bemerkbar macht, ist klar. Dafür spart man sich aber auch gute 5000 EUR beim Kaufpreis, die man ja ggf. noch in Aftermarket-Teile oder mehr Zubehör stecken kann. Oder in Urlaub mit der Frau. 
Im Verbrauch sind sie nahezu identisch, das passt sicher auch zum aggressiveren Einspritzverhalten beim Peugeot um auf besagte 200 PS zu kommen. Ist das eigentlich der PSA-Motor, der auch im Cooper S zum Einsatz kommt?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hallo, 5 Sekunden auf 180 km/h? Für eine solche Differenz bekommst du bei anderen Herstellern preislich annähernd noch einen Peugeot mit obendrauf (Aufpreis 11er zu 11er S).


Mit den 7,4 vom Peugeot könnte man aber auch leben. Die schafft man im Audi eh nur mit DKG, ich schätze mal 80% der Autokäufer weltweit schalten ohnehin nicht sauber genug, um den Spitzenwert zu schaffen.
Aber ist Geschmackssache, ich kenne das DKG aus dem Rocco, und es ist toll, aber in manchen Situationen macht Handschalten doch wieder mehr Spaß (wie ich erst kürzlich auf dem Salzburgring feststellen konnte, trotz etwas hakeliger Schaltung im 1er ) 


> Aber das Einzige ist es ganz sicher nicht. Aber es ist ellemantar. Ich kämme mir ein wenig wie ein Depp vor wenn ich trotz besseren Wissens das Fahrzeug mit den schlechteren Fahrleistungen innerhalb meines Preisrahmens, unter Berücksichtigung des Gesamtpakets wählen würde.


Ich käme mir noch mehr wie ein Depp vor, wenn ich das Auto kaufen würde, dass mir optisch weniger gut gefällt, nur weil es auf dem Papier das minimal bessere Gesamtpaket bietet. Gut, das ist jetzt in deinem Test da nicht das Problem, sind beides Asphaltwarzen, aber der Audi ist doch etwas hübscher, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.
Aber park mal nen Skoda Octavia neben einem E91 3er. Da wird der Skoda immer günstiger sein oder aber mehr Leistung bei gleichem Preis bieten, trotzdem sieht er sch... aus und 90% der vorbeigehenden Passanten würden spontan den BMW nehmen, weil dessen Lienienführung deutlich mehr hermacht. Auch wenn er dann im Endeffekt lahmer ist, weniger reingeht und der Skoda das reisetauglichere (weichere) Fahrwerk hat. Der BMW hat Freude am Fahren und den Neid der Besitzlosen.  



> Falls es dich tröstet, der Peugeot wurde von den meisten anderen Konkurenzfahrzeugen auch gebürstet. Was das Klientel von solchen Fahrzeugen wohl nicht stören wird, da sie wahrscheinlich kaum Fachpresse liest, bzw. null informiert ist.


Ja das ist genau der Punkt. Wenn einem ein Auto optisch zusagt, setzt man sich rein und fährt es mal. Wenn es einem dann immer noch gefällt, kauft man es sich halt, sofern man es mit seinem Gewissen und Geldbeutel vereinbaren kann.

Man(n) rennt ja auch nicht in der Disco rum und fragt jede Frau, wie ihre Durschnittsleistung bezgl. putzen, kochen, waschen, bügeln und ****** ist, sondern macht halt die an, die einem den Schweiß auf die Stirn treibt. 
Deswegen werden soviele Ehen geschieden und soviele Neuwagen verkauft... 




> Wen interessiert der Weg, nur das Ergebniss zählt?


Nicht alles, was Günther Netzer sagt, ist Gesetz. 
Der weg interessiert ggf. dann, wenn man z.B. mal unbedingt einen 6-Zylinder fahren wollte in seinem Leben, oder den Sound eines Benziners himmlisch findet. Dann kann ein 4Zyl-Turbo oder ein Diesel noch so sehr sparsamer, kraftvoller, wasauchimmer sein.
Was zählt ist der Spaß, den man nachher hat. Mit einem Testbericht, wo das eigene Auto gewinnt, zum Lachen runter in den Keller zu gehen, ist eine Sache, mit einem Auto, das einem einfach taugt, auf die Straße zu gehen, weil es einem egal ist, was welcher Test behauptet, ist eine andere.

Wärs nicht so, gäbs keine italienischen Autobauer mehr und Ferrari eine unbekannte Nischenmarke geblieben.
(Ja ich weiß, außer Fiat gibts wirklich keine mehr, aber das ist ein anderes Thema und hat mehr mit BWL zu tun)



> Wobei, was die Fahrleistungen angeht hinkt der Vergleich massiv. Das dürfte ungefähr das Niveau des 160 PS TT sein, was der Peugeot da mit 200 PS auf die Straße "zaubert".


Vergleichen kann man alles, auch Äpfel und Birnen. würde man z.b. nach Hubraum gehen, hätte halt der TT plötzlich weniger PS und schlechtere Fahrleistungen (falls Audi einen 1,6er Motor anbietet). Und diesem Falle griff man wohl zwei Modelle heraus die PS-mäßig gleichauf sind, wohl wissend, dass der Peugeot einen halben Smart billiger ist.



Stormbringer schrieb:


> oh mann, hatten wir die ganze diskussion nicht schon mal - nur das es damals der rocco und nicht ein tt war?


Er macht aus seiner Autoentscheidungsfindung halt eine Wissenschaft, also sei still und lerne. 
Schau mich an, ich komme jede Woche erneut ins grübeln, welches auto ich eigentlich will, und besitzen tu ich weiterhin keines. Ich sollte einfach endlich nen 1er oder 3er kaufen, damit das aufhört. Stattdessen schau ich mir im Netz Set Exeos, Golf GTIs, gebrauchte Roccos, Opel Corsa OPCs und was weiß ich noch an.  Feinstaubdieselasche auf mein Haupt. 



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ja mit 70 PS geht nicht viel, zum Mitschwimmen reichts gut. Ich hab auch noch einen Audi 80 B4, wiegt 180 KG mehr hat aber auch 90 PS. Und fährt meilenweit schlechter...


Gleich zwei so Youngtimer-Krüken? 
Da hätte ich an deiner Stelle erstmal gespart und dann halt nen A4 oder so gekauft irgendwann. Was willst du mit 2 Audi 80 fahren kannst du ja doch nur immer einen davon. 



> Und als Anfänger reichen 70 PS für die Tonne locker aus...


Kann man so oder so sehen. Frontalcrash mit Gegenverkehr auf Landstraße kommt bei Fahranfängern häufig vor, weil sie sich im Abstand verschätzen, und wo der 120 PS-Fahrschul TDI mit Bumms überm ganzen Drehzahlband noch vorbeikommt, schafft es der 75PS Golf III, der ab 80 schon nicht mehr so toll zieht halt nicht mehr und dann ist es zu spät.
Ich halte zu wenig PS für genau so gefährlich wie zu viel. Ältere Autos sowieso dank mangelnder Knautschzone und Airbags. Es sollte halt ein gutes und sicheres Fahrzeug sein mit genug Leistung für sicheres Überholen. Und es sollte im Grenzbereich beherrschbar sein, keine Heckschleuder ohne ESP und kein Dacia, der beim Elchtest kippt...


> Zur Qualität des Scirocco, es war mein 11. Auto, mein 7. Neuwagen, mein 1. Auto vollkommen ohne den geringsten Mangel. Und das will bei mir was heißen, denn ich bin penibel.


Für VW Verhältnisse ist der Rocco gut verarbeitet, aber der 2.0er TSI meines Kumpels hatte ein paar kleinere Mängel, die dann nachgebessert wurden. trotzdem ist er natürlich zufrieden. Aber nicht jeder Rocco ist perfekt, genausowenig wie jeder BMW, Porsche oder Lambo.
Über die ganze Modellpalette gesehen steht VW allerdings unter Audi, was die Mängelberichte angeht. Da spielen halt auch so Kisten wie der Polo mit rein, und der 9N meiner Mutter klappert und spielt ständig CheckControl-Bingo, dauernd leuchtet ne andere Warnleuchte. Da war ihr Golf II davor um Welten pflegeleichter.
So kann es einem mit VW eben auch ergehen.



> Ich bin zwar nicht blöd genug um von einem Fahrzeug eine Statistik über Millionen Fahrzeuge abzuleiten. Aber eine positive Erfahrung bleibt es.


Ich denke das kann jeder hier nachvollziehen. Persönliche Erfahrungen spielen immer mit rein.


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Im Verbrauch sind sie nahezu identisch, das passt sicher auch zum aggressiveren Einspritzverhalten beim Peugeot um auf besagte 200 PS zu kommen. Ist das eigentlich der PSA-Motor, der auch im Cooper S zum Einsatz kommt?



Ist der PSA / BMW Turbomotor, Fahrwerk basiert großteils auch auf den Mini, deswegen geht der auch so gut um Kurven gegenüber anderen "Pööschooos". Und dazu jetzt gleich passend: Stünden der Mini Cooper Works und der Peugeot zur Wahl würd ich den Peugeot nehmen - der Mini sieht mir gerade Innen zu kitschig aus, Peugeot hat endlich wieder ein emotionales auto auf den Markt nachdem der 207RC (fast gleicher Motor!) sowie der Rest des Fuhrparks zum rollenden Valiumtabletten verkommen ist.

Die 10 PS mehr im Cooper Works sind bestimmt nur ne Sache des Mappings vom Motor (Hardwareunterschiede gibts nur zwischen der 150/ 175 PS Version zur 200 PS Version)- und man will strategietechnisch bestimmt auch nicht dass der RCZ schneller ist als der Mini....
Von dieser Basis lässt sich da tuningmäßig sicher schnell was realisieren, Schäfer Motorsport die den Mini tunen, AC Schnitzer oder noch ein paar andere...

Zweite Alternative wäre der Citroen DS3 Racing, selbes Setting wie Mini Works, Peugeot RCZ - hab den schon in echt gesehen - auch mal wieder ein "Zieh Dröhn" der gefällt.


PS nun lasst doch den ITP jedes Jahr ein Neuwagen kaufen, schließlich kaufen hier auch viele jedes kahr neue HighendGrakas, Netzteile etc..  wenns reicht, manche wechseln sogar alle paar Monate sowas. Ist zwar wirtschaftlich Blödsinn, aber "wirtschaftlich" + "Hobby" passt nunmal nicht in ein paar Schuhe


----------



## Stormbringer (11. August 2010)

ich finde den rcz durchaus optisch gelungen.
ist halt ne alternative zum mini - was anderes gibts in der klasse ja nicht (der a1 ist halt nix weiter als ein polo).


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

der RCZ ist wirklich ein interessanter wagen, und dabei gar nicht mal wirklich teuer...


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2010)

Nur das Dach muss noch runter. Meinetwegen dürfen dabei die Alupoller auch stehen bleiben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich finde den rcz durchaus optisch gelungen.
> ist halt ne alternative zum mini - was anderes gibts in der klasse ja nicht (der a1 ist halt nix weiter als ein polo).



Trotzdem wird der Erfolg haben - wirste sehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

n kleines problem is halt dass peugeot vin vielen unterschätzt wird. genau wie Citröen. Der C6 is in der oberklasse ein relativ seltenes auto auf unseren strassen, obwohl er sehr gut ausgestattet is und in der oberklasse durchaus mithalten kann


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Der C6 is in der oberklasse ein relativ seltenes auto auf unseren strassen, obwohl er sehr gut ausgestattet is und in der oberklasse durchaus mithalten kann



Kann er nicht. Er ist nur billiger als die etablierten Fahrzeuge.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2010)

Wenn es um gemütliches Reisen geht ist der C6 das Beste was man haben kann!Und billiger iser auch net! Kostet mit ner guten Ausstattung auch gleich mal 50000€


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Wenn es um gemütliches Reisen geht ist der C6 das Beste was man haben kann!Und billiger iser auch net! Kostet mit ner guten Ausstattung auch gleich mal 50000€



Ist ein Sonderangebot in der Oberklasse. Und ob er komfortabler als eine luftgefederte E-klasse ist, würde ich auch nicht unterschreiben wollen.
Die kann im Extremfall auch mal sechstellig werden, ist eben nicht so billig  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> n kleines problem is halt dass peugeot vin vielen unterschätzt wird. genau wie Citröen. Der C6 is in der oberklasse ein relativ seltenes auto auf unseren strassen, obwohl er sehr gut ausgestattet is und in der oberklasse durchaus mithalten kann



Unterschätzt werden die bestimmt nicht. Ist eben ein Franzose - net gerade von dauer diese Autos. Und Mercedes ist immer noch in der oberen Mittelklasse das Maß aller Dinge was den Komfort angeht. 

Und Ich denke, jeder, der genug Asche hat, kauft sich ein deutsches Auto lieber als ein ausländisches - meist hängts am Budget... meine Meinung.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2010)

Ich weiss was ne E-Klasse kostet! Und ein hydropneumatisches Fahrwerk lässt sich komfortabler fahren als ne normale Luftfederung! Klar Mercedes ist Oberklasse und das von der C-Klasse bis zur S-Klasse! Citroen ist eben eigenständig! Und das ist gut so! Es ist nämlich auch langweilig ein Auto von Hersteller A mit einem Auto von Hersteller B zu vergleichen!


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

das schönste auto von citröen is immer noch der DS, der war seiner zeit vorraus, genau wie der Ro80 ^^Leider kann Mercedes seinem preis einfach nicht gerecht werden, das geld is in einem BMW oder Audi besser angelegt. Mercedes WAR gut, heute sind sie es nicht mehr. Heite bezahlt man den Namen, nicht die Qualität


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (11. August 2010)

Naja Gut sind sie schon, und solange es genug Rentner gibt die allein für den Stern 10 Mile mehr drauf legen haben sie ja gut lachen. Der W210 war aber mal echt ne zumutung von der Qualität. Der W211 dagegen ist wieder ne gute E-Klasse gewesen. Ich finde auch das sich Mercedes im gegensatz zur Konkurenz zu wenig um die jungen Käufer bemüht. Liegt warscheinlich daran das dem Opa sein Geldbeutel tiefer hängt!


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

jo, welcher junge mensch hat schon so viel geld um sich n überteuerten schwamm auf 4 rädern zu kaufen? AUßer diejenigen die das geld schön vom papi in den Ar... gesteckt bekommen, wohl kaum einer  Außerdem hängt Mercedes einfach an dem Rentner-Image, bei jungen leuten sind daimler ziemlich unbeliebt


----------



## Zoon (11. August 2010)

So ein alter W124 500E könnte mich auch reizen.

Am besten hinten "200 D" als Typenschild dran obligatorischen Hut auf und Klorollenschoner hinten auf der Ablage, dann drängelnde Staubsaugervertreter TDI´s den Marsch blasen


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

der einzige benz den ich als jüngerer vertreter hier ansprechend finde, is der SLS AMG und der Evo. Nur leider haben beide einen haken, sie sind beide ein ganz kleines bisschen zu teuer^^ Außer man nimmt n baby und baut den in n Evo um, aber dann hat man trotzdem den kleinen motor, und n Evo ohne den richtigen motor is auch peinlich^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. August 2010)

Mercedes langweilt einfach vom Design, eben richtig Opamäßig... Das Image klebt am Stern. 

Einzig der SLS wirkt eigenständig, aber das tut so ziemlich jeder Wagen der Ü100.000 € Klasse.


----------



## captain iglu (11. August 2010)

hä mercedes langweilt einfach vom Design???
guck dir mal einen s63 amg mit mopf an der sieht richtig mies (gleichbedeutend mit sehr gut, auf eine krasse weise) aus


----------



## 8800 GT (11. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Mercedes langweilt einfach vom Design, eben richtig Opamäßig... Das Image klebt am Stern.
> 
> Einzig der SLS wirkt eigenständig, aber das tut so ziemlich jeder Wagen der Ü100.000 € Klasse.


Wohl eher: Die Vorurteile kleben am Stern


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

oha. dann guck doch mal die A,B,C,E-klasse an. Die sehen ja auch richtig böse aus, richtig extrem sportlich und aufregend ...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2010)

Nimm die C-Klasse mit AMG-Sportpaket und du hast Sportliches aussehen und ein sehr gutes Sportfahrwerk!


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

lol  dann hab ich n opa auto mit dicken alus  und dann  Aber ich glaub mercedes will sogar mehr den rentern als den jungen gerecht werden, schliesslich haben kaum junge leute das geld um sone überteuerte karre zu kafen. außerdem kann man der heutigen generation (abgesehen von frauen ) nicht mehr so leicht n schrott andrehen, wie den gutgläubigen älteren menschen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2010)

Dann geh mal zu Audi und BMW die sind genauso teuer also hinkt der Preisvergleich! Wieo eig schrott biste überhaubt schonmal ne C-Klasse W204 gefahren??


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

aber bei BMW bekommt man n gescheiten motor, n geiles fahrwerk und ne gute qualität. Außerdem is das Image von BMW deutlich "jünger" als von opi-benz. Bei Audi bekommste wirlich premium, die restlichen punkte wie bei BMW


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2010)

Daraus schliesse ich, dass du nen neuen Benz noch nicht gefahren geschweige denn mal angeschaut hast!
Wo gibts bei Benz keinen gescheiten Motor das musst mir mal erklären?? Und bei Fahrwerk isses klar, dass BMW sportlicher ist als Benz! Audi ist gut aber die Quali von Benz ist eben noch nen ticken besser!


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

ne, audi bietet die beste quali, Audi is Premium, und zwar die beste klasse  von bin schon einige benze gefahren, auch n SLK, aber überzeugt hat mich noch keiner ^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2010)

Ich denk mal da können wir uns jetzt noch stunden lang über die Quali unterhalten! Sagen wir mal so jeder empfindet es anders! Bin schon so ziemlich jeden aktuellen Benz gefahren daher weiss ich eben wie gut/schlecht die sind! Zudem arbeite ich bei nem MB-Vertreter (mache dort ausbildung)! Audi bin ich noch nicht gefahren aber hab die mir im Audi-Forum neckarsulm angeschaut und fand die auch richtig gut!


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

dann is ja kla dass du kein schlechtes wort über Daimler verlierst, wenn du da ne ausbildung machst^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2010)

Ja da hast recht! Finds halt blöd, dass Daimler dieses Renterimage hat! Ich würde mir ohne weiteres ne C-Klasse kaufen!


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. August 2010)

aber sie HABEN dieses image einfach, das willst du nich bestreiten wa? und wie gesagt, bei den preisen was die für ihre böcke verlangen, isses ja notwendig sich den älteren und wohlhabenderen leuten anzupassen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. August 2010)

Ne das Bestreite ich nicht!


----------



## Whoosaa (12. August 2010)

Ähm, Leute.. C-Klasse und Rentner-Image? Bitte?
Ja, klar, wenn ich an Mercedes denke, denke ich allgemein an Menschen gehobenen Alters. Aber wenn ich 'ne C-Klasse sehe, eventuell noch mit AMG-Paket - dann ist das allererste Sahne, für einen Jungspund ganz besonders - vorausgesetzt, man hat die finanziellen Mittel.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

Ja da haste recht! Obwohl es doch viele alte Herren mit ner C-Klasse gibt! Aber die sollen lieber auf Bus und Bahn umsteigen dann sinds net sone Verkehrsbehinderung!


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber bei BMW bekommt man n *gescheiten motor*, n geiles fahrwerk und ne gute qualität.



Das stimmt aber derzeit nur für wenige Ausnahmen.
Alle 4 Zylinder Otto-Motoren -> ab in die Tonne, die gedrosselten R6 direkt hinterher. Was dann noch stehen bleibt ist gut bis top.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Wo gibts bei Benz keinen gescheiten Motor das musst mir mal erklären?? Und bei Fahrwerk isses klar, dass BMW sportlicher ist als Benz! Audi ist gut aber die Quali von Benz ist eben noch nen ticken besser!



In fast allen Klassen bietet MB nicht gescheite Motoren an. ANgefangen bei den 4 Zylidner Diesel Motoren, mit den tollen Delphi Injectoren über die Otto-Sechzylinder-Saugmotoren, die der Konkurenz hinterherhinken.

Richitg gut sind eigentlich nur die Move-Motoren.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ja da hast recht! Finds halt blöd, dass Daimler dieses Renterimage hat! Ich würde mir ohne weiteres ne C-Klasse kaufen!



Die C-Klasse sit bei mir das Objekt des Hasses. Wie kann man ein Auto nur so schlecht "zusammnestellen", dass es selbst in den Tests mit dem Skoda Octavia haushoch verliert. Klar ein großer Teil der Niederlagen geht auf das abgedrehte Presiniveau aber der Motor ist eben auch nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit. Das können andere besser.

Und was gar nicht geht sind "Zwangsautomaten". Klar wer sein linkes Bein schon weggeraucht hat braucht einen Behindertenmodus. Aber alle anderen sollten frei entscheiden können wie sie ihre Leistung handeln wollen.


----------



## Zoon (12. August 2010)

Bei MB bekommst doch ohne Aufpreis ein Schalter statt der Automatik? Aber freiwillig tu ich mir die grottigen Schaltgetriebe von MB nicht an.

So ein C63 AMG (als Limousine) ist aber wirklich sehr schön. Der Chef vom Autohaus hier fährt so ein, der Klang ist erste Sahne. Vorallem wenn noch Werksleistungsteigerung auf 500PS + drin ist 

+ Als Youngtimer nen schönen W124 Brabus E 6.5 

Generell BMW als sportlich abzustufen ist nicht unbedingt korrekt, wenn man sieht wieviel "gereifte Kundschaft" mit 4 Zylinder 1er oder 3er BMW durch die Gegend zuckelt - und jedesmal "Oh Schreck ne Kurve - beinahe Vollbremsung ". 5er GT sowie der ganze SUV Quatsch sowieso.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Bei MB bekommst doch ohne Aufpreis ein Schalter statt der Automatik? Aber freiwillig tu ich mir die grottigen Schaltgetriebe von MB nicht an.



Leider nicht, die meisten interessanten Motoren sind an eine Zwangsautoamtik gekoppelt.

Das Arrgument das MB keine manuellen Getriebe bauen kann, stimmt zwar aber ich persönlich finde es keine brauchbare Option mit einer Automatik durch die Gegend zu tuckern. Ein bisschen Spaß beim Fahren muss ja gestattet sein.


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2010)

Mein Schwiegervater hat einen neuen C Kombi 220CDI als Firmenwagen. Schönes Auto und der Motor rennt gut. Leider gibt es den kleinen Diesel nicht aus Automatik. Fällt damit für mich aus. Schalter kommt mir keiner mehr ins Haus.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

Die neuen CGI Motoren sind mittlerweile auch schon auf dem Markt! Gewusst?? Und beim Diesel isses zwar die Problematik mit den Injektoren! welche aber mittlerweile gelöst ist! Und gegen nen Daimler Common-Rail kann so ziemlich jeder andere Hersteller einpacken(bis auf Alfa, Fiat etc, da diese die ersten Serien Common-Rails hatten)! Vw hat bis glaub vor 2 Jahren die ollen Pumpe Düse nagler gehabt!
Dass es bei Mercedes Probleme gibt ist klar! das gibts bei anderen Herstellern auch nur wird es da eher unter den Teppich gekehrt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Die neuen CGI Motoren sind mittlerweile auch schon auf dem Markt! Gewusst??



Hallo, du redest mit einem Abonennt der AMS/ AZ/ AB  . 
Und ja ich habe es gewußt und genau deshalb auch geschrieben. Da die Motoren gegen die aktuellen TFSi keinen Stich machen.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Und beim Diesel isses zwar die Problematik mit den Injektoren! welche aber mittlerweile gelöst ist! Und gegen nen Daimler Common-Rail kann so ziemlich jeder andere Hersteller einpacken(bis auf Alfa, Fiat etc, da diese die ersten Serien Common-Rails hatten)! Vw hat bis glaub vor 2 Jahren die ollen Pumpe Düse nagler gehabt!



BMW baut die besten Diesel. Auch hier ist für MB ausser ein paar Wechselinjektroen nichts zu holen. Habe es kürzlich gelesen, dass einige Taxis schon den dritten Satz verpaßt bekommen haben. Ganz toll.

VW hat zwar bis vor kurzem noch Rumpeldüse Motoren im Sortiment gehabt aber CR Diesel gibt es bei VW / Audi auch schon seit etwa 9 Jahren.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Dass es bei Mercedes Probleme gibt ist klar! das gibts bei anderen Herstellern auch nur wird es da eher unter den Teppich gekehrt!



Nichts wird bei keinem Hersteller unter den Teppich gekehrt. Aber MB hat ein Händchen für die Super-GAUs, z.B. A-Klasse + Smart die "Kipper", E-Klasse mit annähernd funktionslosen Bremsen (kostete irgendwas 9 stelliges das Problem zu lösen) oder eben Injektoren die höchstens vom Händler bis um die Ecke halten. Mit Kleinigkeiten wie durchfaulende Türen, etc.... will ich gar nicht erst nerven.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

Achso du liest, dass MB neue Motoren hat und sagst schon die wären schlecht! Bist son Teil mal gefahren?

BMW Diesel kenn ich nicht deshalb kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen! Müsste da mal nen Arbeitskollegen fragen der bei BMW Arbeitet!

A-B-Klasse sind keine Mercedes! Das sind zumutungen! Ebenso Smart! Da geb ich dir Recht! 
Welche E-Klasse meinst?? Wenns SBC gemeint ist dann isser klar, dieses System gibts heute nicht mehr!

Bei den Injektoren isses bissl anders! Hab da andere Informationen!


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ähm, Leute.. C-Klasse und Rentner-Image? Bitte?
> Ja, klar, wenn ich an Mercedes denke, denke ich allgemein an Menschen gehobenen Alters. Aber wenn ich 'ne C-Klasse sehe, eventuell noch mit AMG-Paket - dann ist das allererste Sahne, für einen Jungspund ganz besonders - vorausgesetzt, man hat die finanziellen Mittel.



mercedes ist für mich DER wagen mit dem einen image: RENTER - an was anderes kann ich da wirklich nicht denken. 

ehrlich - da fahre ich lieber irgendwas anderes.
MB zehrt nur noch von seinem ruf - technisch hängen sie inzwischen nur noch hinterher. bmw und audi sind da schon lange vornedran.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Achso du liest, dass MB neue Motoren hat und sagst schon die wären schlecht! Bist son Teil mal gefahren?



Ja im E-Klasse Cabrio. Aber der zieht keine Wurst vom Teller.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> BMW Diesel kenn ich nicht deshalb kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen! Müsste da mal nen Arbeitskollegen fragen der bei BMW Arbeitet!



Tu das. Aber ansonsten kannst du in der Fachpresse auch sehr viele Infos finden, die in der Werkstat noch nciht angekommen sind.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Welche E-Klasse meinst?? Wenns SBC gemeint ist dann isser klar, dieses System gibts heute nicht mehr!



Ich weiß da es beim Facelift entfernt wurde.



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Bei den Injektoren isses bissl anders! Hab da andere Informationen!



Gab erst kürzlich einen Artikel drüber das viele Taxifahrer massive Verdienstausfälle haben, da ihre E-Klassen zum x-ten Male neue Injektoren bekommen. Ist halt die "Strafe" wenn man statt deutsche Qualitätsprodukte von Bosch lieber die billig Dinger von Delphi verwurstet.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

ist delphi nicht der haus-und-hof-lieferant von opel?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ist delphi nicht der haus-und-hof-lieferant von opel?



Von GM, neben Magna.
Und so ist eben auch die Qualität.


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mercedes ist für mich DER wagen mit dem einen image: RENTER - an was anderes kann ich da wirklich nicht denken.
> 
> ehrlich - da fahre ich lieber irgendwas anderes.
> MB zehrt nur noch von seinem ruf - technisch hängen sie inzwischen nur noch hinterher. bmw und audi sind da schon lange vornedran.



So geht es mir bei BMW: Krass Türkenbomber.  Passt aber auch zu alten S-Klassen aus der 15.000 Euro Preisklasse.


----------



## captain iglu (12. August 2010)

türkenbomber... aber nur 3er und 5er 
bmw diesel sind wirklich besser vor allem der 3 liter im neuen 7er der ist von außen in niedrigen drehzahlen von abrollgeräuschen übertönt
und die c klasse ist ein wirklich tolles auto bin die selber mal ein paar tage gefahren während unser benz in der werkstatt war zwar nur den C200 Kompressor aber für so ein leichtes auto ging der wirklich gut nur das klapp-navi wirkt billig


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Von GM, neben Magna.
> Und so ist eben auch die Qualität.



für opel ausreichende technik.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

Delphi ist misst! Ich weiss! Bosch wär mir um welten lieber! Aber lassen wir die ewigen vergleiche!


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

captain iglu schrieb:


> bmw diesel sind wirklich besser vor allem der 3 liter im neuen 7er der ist von außen in niedrigen drehzahlen von abrollgeräuschen übertönt



ist meines wissens nach derselbe 3 liter diesel wie in den anderen modellen. im siebener ist die dämmung nur aufwändiger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir die ewigen vergleiche!



Bloss nicht, es macht doch einen Wahnsinnspaß.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

Gut dann vergleichen wir mal ne S-klasse mit dem aktuellen A8

Der A8 sieht super aus und ist auch sonst ein sehr gutes Auto! Dennoch hab ich letztens gelesen, dass die S-Klasse dem A8 in vielen hinsichten ne Lehrstunde erteilt! Fahrkomfort zum Beispiel!


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2010)

captain iglu schrieb:


> türkenbomber... aber nur 3er und 5er
> bmw diesel sind wirklich besser vor allem der 3 liter im neuen 7er der ist von außen in niedrigen drehzahlen von abrollgeräuschen übertönt


Gibts da eigentlich mittlerweile einen neuen? Der aus unserem E46 ist nämlich nen Trunkenbold, da darf er auch noch so leise sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Gut dann vergleichen wir mal ne S-klasse mit dem aktuellen A8
> 
> Der A8 sieht super aus und ist auch sonst ein sehr gutes Auto! Dennoch hab ich letztens gelesen, dass die S-Klasse dem A8 in vielen hinsichten ne Lehrstunde erteilt! Fahrkomfort zum Beispiel!



Mit dem Vergleich tust du dir aber keinen Gefallen. Denn beim Test "bestes Auto der Welt" (7er, S-Klasse, A8) Fuhr die S-Klasse einen souveränen letzten Platz ein.

Was natürlich an den vollkommen überalterten Motoren lag. Demnächst sieht es besser aus mit den Move-Motoren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Der A8 sieht super aus und ist auch sonst ein sehr gutes Auto!


 
Wo sieht denn der A8 super aus? 
Audi sollte endlich mal die Front überarbeiten und den riesigen Single Frame Grill entsorgen, der sieht inzwischen nicht mehr so gut aus und beim A8 sieht das hässlich aus.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo sieht denn der A8 super aus?
> Audi sollte endlich mal die Front überarbeiten und den riesigen Single Frame Grill entsorgen, der sieht inzwischen nicht mehr so gut aus und beim A8 sieht das hässlich aus.



Da sag ich nur Geschmacksache!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2010)

Ich hab mir seinerzeit A8 und A6 angeguckt als mein A4 in der Werstatt stand () und überzeugt hat mich kein Auto.
Ach ja, der TT ist mir zu klein und zu eng.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, der TT ist mir zu klein und zu eng.


dann kauf dir n Hummer


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, der TT ist mir zu klein und zu eng.



Wenn du klein und eng willst zwäng dich mal in einen aktuellen Z4. Das ist Miniatruisierung.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibts da eigentlich mittlerweile einen neuen? Der aus unserem E46 ist nämlich nen Trunkenbold, da darf er auch noch so leise sein.



hm... ich hatte die letzte generation des 330d im e46 - und ich fand den verbrauch durchaus angemessen. 204ps, 400nm und zwischen 6 und 10 litern war alles drinne. im mix bei mir auf ca. 7.5 liter.

@itp: finde ich gar nicht - ich sitze mit meinen 1.80m im z4 super.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> @itp: finde ich gar nicht - ich sitze mit meinen 1.80m im z4 super.



Dann setz dich mal in den aktuellen TT, da sitze ich mit meinen 1,86m und über 100 kg wie ein junger Gott und mit dem Sitz nichtmal hinten, da ich sonst nicht mehr an die Pedale käme. Dann müstest du dir wie in einem SUV vorkommen. Im Z4 hingegen sitze ich wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein.

Der alte Z4 war OK, aber der aktuelle ist ein Verbrechen an der Evolution, die Menschen werden größer der Z4 wird von innen kleiner.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

naja, du hast ja auch die tt-brille auf. 
ich finde den z4 von innen sehr gelungen - gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> naja, du hast ja auch die tt-brille auf.
> ich finde den z4 von innen sehr gelungen - gefällt mir richtig gut.



Sozusagen, dass ist mir nämlich vor einem Jahr aufgefallen. Da war der TT noch nichtmal angedacht  .
Da haben wir in der Niederlassung Ffm mal alle Modelle probe gesessen. Das einzige was mich vom Sitzkomfort damals komplett überzeugt hat war der X5, der geht nur nicht wirklich als Roadster durch  .


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

tatsächlich hat subjektiv der neue z4 mehr platz als der alte z4 - da konnte ich tatsächlich nicht optimal sitzen.
im tt hat sich da jetzt auch nix getan - vorne sitzt man gut, hinten ist nur taschen- und jackenablage... bzw. dient das als kofferraumvergrößerung.

im sondermodell des letzten tt ist die rückbank sogar rausgeflogen - das war ne klasse idee.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> im tt hat sich da jetzt auch nix getan - vorne sitzt man gut, hinten ist nur taschen- und jackenablage... bzw. dient das als kofferraumvergrößerung.



Hinten?
Es gibt kein hinten. Da ist das Verdeck.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Gut dann vergleichen wir mal ne S-klasse mit dem aktuellen A8
> 
> Der A8 sieht super aus und ist auch sonst ein sehr gutes Auto! Dennoch hab ich letztens gelesen, dass die S-Klasse dem A8 in vielen hinsichten ne Lehrstunde erteilt! Fahrkomfort zum Beispiel!



Naja, der Audi A8 ist ein langgezogener A4 mit anderen LED-Spielereien. Ist schon geil wenn man von geschätzten 75 % der Leute als A4 - und nicht als A8 Fahrer erkannt wird. Das sollte einer (Premium)Marke nicht passieren.

Allgemein muss Audi aufpassen, dass das Design des Hernn Silva nicht gegen die Wand gefahren wird. So wie damals der 5er (E60) mit Chris Bangle.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hinten?
> Es gibt kein hinten. Da ist das Verdeck.



stimmt, du hast ja nen fetzen. ich denke immer an das coupe.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Allgemein muss Audi aufpassen, dass das Design des Hernn Silva nicht gegen die Wand gefahren wird. So wie damals der 5er (E60) mit Chris Bangle.


zu spät.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> zu spät.



Kann man so sehen... Gerade der A8 ist versaut... 

Dafür sieht der kommende A7 lt. AB-BIlder sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Opheliac (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> finde ich gar nicht - ich sitze mit meinen 1.80m im z4 super.


Ich auch und so schlecht ist der Z4 nicht, als 2. Wagen durchaus nutzbar.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> stimmt, du hast ja nen fetzen. ich denke immer an das coupe.



Was meinst du mit Fetzen? Etwa mein Akkustikverdeck?
Das TT Coupé ist ohnehin vollkommen uninteressant- Wer sich das kauft kann noch keinen Scirocco gefahren haben.

Aber falls es ein Trost für dich ist, laut aktueller Gerüchteküche wird der nächste Z4 wieder ein echter Roadster (also ohne Klappdeckel).


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hm... ich hatte die letzte generation des 330d im e46 - und ich fand den verbrauch durchaus angemessen. 204ps, 400nm und zwischen 6 und 10 litern war alles drinne. im mix bei mir auf ca. 7.5 liter.


Unsere hat afaik noch nie eine Ladung Sprit unter 10l Schnitt verbraten. Zweistellig ist für einen Diesel eher ungewohnt und auf jeden Fall locker über dem was der A6 mit etwas weniger Hubraum(2.8) bei fast gleicher Leistung säuft.


----------



## computertod (12. August 2010)

mal ne Frage:
ein Golf 3, 60 PS, 150tkm, benziner, bj. 97 
Zentralveriegelung hat er nicht, Rost ist nur zu sehen, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut.
1600€?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du klein und eng willst zwäng dich mal in einen aktuellen Z4. Das ist Miniatruisierung.


 
Ich mag solche Autos allgemein nicht, Porsche oder BMW sind mir auch zu eng.
Im Ferrari saß ich noch nicht. 
Ich frage mich sowieso, wo die ganze Außenlänge geblieben ist, wenn ich mir die Sehschlitze angucke, die die als "Scheiben" verkaufen wollen und der enge Innenraum.
Und dann nicht mal Platz hinter den Sitzen haben. 
Der TT ist eh nur ein Golf mit nettem Blech, da kaufe ich mir eher einen richtigen Golf, hab mehr Platz und ein entsprechenden Motor, damit ich auch vom Fleck wegkomme.
Oder eben einen OPC.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage:
> ein Golf 3, 60 PS, 150tkm, benziner, bj. 97
> Zentralveriegelung hat er nicht, Rost ist nur zu sehen, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut.
> 1600€?



Golf III Ist der schlechteste Golf aller Zeiten - Schon Rostansätze verheißen nichts gutes. Unbedingt auf eine Bühne, Schweller, Bremsschläuche etc. anschauen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

und die heckklappe, die rostet gern durch


----------



## Stormbringer (12. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Fetzen? Etwa mein Akkustikverdeck?
> Das TT Coupé ist ohnehin vollkommen uninteressant- Wer sich das kauft kann noch keinen Scirocco gefahren haben.
> 
> Aber falls es ein Trost für dich ist, laut aktueller Gerüchteküche wird der nächste Z4 wieder ein echter Roadster (also ohne Klappdeckel).



bei mir isses andersherum - finde stoffverdeck cabrios ziemlich doof; würde ein coupe immer bevorzugen. und gerade da punktet der aktuelle z4 - im endeffekt ist das ein coupe das man auch mal offen fahren kann. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Unsere hat afaik noch nie eine Ladung Sprit unter 10l Schnitt verbraten. Zweistellig ist für einen Diesel eher ungewohnt und auf jeden Fall locker über dem was der A6 mit etwas weniger Hubraum(2.8) bei fast gleicher Leistung säuft.



dann ist mit der karre was nicht in ordnung... oder ihr habt alle einen gasfuss.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

besser n gasfuß als n bremsefuß


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Naja, der Audi A8 ist ein langgezogener A4 mit anderen LED-Spielereien. Ist schon geil wenn man von geschätzten 75 % der Leute als A4 - und nicht als A8 Fahrer erkannt wird. Das sollte einer (Premium)Marke nicht passieren.



Also nicht auf Anhieb zwischen A4 und A6 unterscheiden zu können von den Dimensionen ist ja eine Sache, aber A4 und A8?
Die 75% sollten mal dringend zum Optiker. 
Sieht man ja wohl sofort, dass so ein breites und langes Fahrzeug kein A4 ist. ^^
Von den Designunterschieden mal zu Schweigen.


----------



## computertod (12. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Golf III Ist der schlechteste Golf aller Zeiten - Schon Rostansätze verheißen nichts gutes. Unbedingt auf eine Bühne, Schweller, Bremsschläuche etc. anschauen.


hm, ok. beim Schweller wurde nur mal der Wagenheber falsch angesetzt.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und die heckklappe, die rostet gern durch


die ist noch gut.
und vorn das blech zwischen Frontschürze und Kühlergrill wurde auch erst ausgetauscht.


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2010)

Habe mal geschaut aus Interesse.

A4: 1826 x 4703
A8: 1949 x 5137
(ohne Seitenspiegel)

Also ist der A8 12,3 cm breiter (+6,7%) und 43,7 cm Länger (+9,2%). Wer das nicht sehen kann...


----------



## Blutstoff (12. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> ...die Quali von Benz ist eben noch nen ticken besser!


 
Was Sportlichkeit betrifft, gebe ich dir Recht. Da hat Mercedes aufgeholt. Der C63 AMG ist dem M3 noch nie so Nahe gekommen. Auch der SLS ist alles andere als nur eine großer Motor mit vier Rädern dran. Macht wirklich Spaß und erst der Klang - ein Traum!
Aber die Haptik im Innenraum gefällt mir gerade bei der C Klasse überhaupt nicht. Alles wirkt irgendwie billig. Schade, denn der C63 ist sonst ein wirklich gelungener Benz und der erste, der mir richtig viel Spaß bereiten konnte.



> Der alte Z4 war OK, aber der aktuelle ist ein Verbrechen an der Evolution, die Menschen werden größer der Z4 wird von innen kleiner.


 
Und Außen ist er gewachsen. Also ich war auch enttäuscht. Der Motor im 35is konnte die Defizite auch nicht aus der Welt schaffen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

@Computertod: Schau lieber mal zu viel aus zu wenig, kann nur helfen. 

@Elementardrache: Dennoch sind die Unterschiede neben der Größe und den LED-Spielereien verschwindend gering. Zumindest wenn man als Leihe das Auto sieht, und nicht erst aus der Nähe das 80.000 € Schiff anschaut...

Wenn man bei audi. de den A4 und den A8 direkt vergleicht, fallen nur der größere Kühlergrill (Was auch sonst) und das allgemein rundere Design auf.


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage:
> ein Golf 3, 60 PS, 150tkm, benziner, bj. 97
> Zentralveriegelung hat er nicht, Rost ist nur zu sehen, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut.
> 1600€?



60PS sind meiner Meinung nach für einen Golf 3 zu wenig. Ich hatte damals einen Golf 3 mit 1,8L und 90PS und das ging gerade so, hätte aber auch mehr sein dürfen 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und die heckklappe, die rostet gern durch



Und die vorderen Kotflügel gammeln beim Golf 3 sehr schnell durch. Auch der Unterboden rostet über den Winter eventuell sehr stark. Generell würde ich nach meinen schlechten Erfahrungen keinen Golf 3 empfehlen 

PS: Die ganzen Kiddis/Tuner nutzen den Golf 3 gerade aktuell als günstiges Auto für Fahranfänger. Dementsprechend teuer ist er auch in der KFZ-Versicherung, weil der Golf 3 somit überproportional öfter gegen die Baum gesetzt wird. In der Anschaffung mag ein Golf 3 günstig sein, aber in den Folgekosten (Reperaturen, Spritverbrauch, etc...) und im Unterhalt ist ein Golf 3 gegenüber anderen Autos viel zu teuer!
Such dir lieber ein anderes, zuverlässigeres und günstigeres Auto


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

der robusteste Golf war der 2er. der 5er is auch gut, allerdings is der ja noch nicht lange genug aufm markt um wirklich sagen zu können wie der sich als langzeitfahrzeug eignet


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der robusteste Golf war der 2er. der 5er is auch gut, allerdings is der ja noch nicht lange genug aufm markt um wirklich sagen zu können wie der sich als langzeitfahrzeug eignet



Der Golf 4 ist auch nicht schlecht. Meinen alten Golf 4 V5 mit 150PS (Baujahr 1998) hat jetzt mein Bruder und das Ding läuft bis jetzt immer noch tadellos 

Ist aber auch wieder teuer in der Versicherung und im Unterhalt


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. August 2010)

hmm, jo Golf 4 is son ding. die einen sagen super auto, die anderen beklagen viele probleme, wie häufige elektrikprobleme, klappernde amaturen usw....


----------



## Zoon (12. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibts da eigentlich mittlerweile einen neuen? Der aus unserem E46 ist nämlich nen Trunkenbold, da darf er auch noch so leise sein.



Welchen hast,die erste Serie mit 186 PS oder die Zweite? Bzw. habt ihr mal die Automatik überprüfen lassen. BMW sagte war Wartungsfrei doch sollte je nach Fahrweise alle 100.000 km das Getriebeöl ATF gewechselt werden (+ alle Filter). Das Getriebe stammt übrigens von GM wimre ...




> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Elementardrache: Dennoch sind die Unterschiede neben der Größe und den LED-Spielereien verschwindend gering. Zumindest wenn man als Leihe das Auto sieht, und nicht erst aus der Nähe das 80.000 € Schiff anschaut...



Zuerst war die LED Spielerei bei Audi nur den S bzw. RS Modell vorbehalten, da fand ich das auch i.O. bzw. man konnte erkennen "da kommt was schnelles".

Heute kann sich ja jeder die Dinger an seinen 1.6er A3 gegen Aufpreis pappen


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2010)

Ist (natürlich) kein Automat und ein spätes Modell.
Genau genommen 330d Cabrio in der Special Edition u.a. mit LED Rückleuchten ab Werk(was es laut Tüv garnicht geben sollte ).

Wird wohl in erster Linie daran liegen dass der Wagen quasi nie mehr als 20km Autobahn sieht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Ferrari saß ich noch nicht.



Im Ferrari California sitze ich wie ein junger Gott, besser geht es nicht.
http://www.it-ihl.de/IAA2009/Ferrari_California2.MOV



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der TT ist eh nur ein Golf mit nettem Blech, da kaufe ich mir eher einen richtigen Golf, hab mehr Platz und ein entsprechenden Motor, damit ich auch vom Fleck wegkomme.



OK, das heißt der Golf ist aus Aluminium, hat ein Alufahrwerk und einen kürzeren Radstand als er selbst  ?
Richtig ist, dass er sich technische Komponenten teilt und auch die Fahrwerksgeometrie. Nur halt eben mit dem Unterschied das die Lenker beim Golf aus Stahl und beim TT aus Alu sind, Thema ungefederte Massen. 
Naja, der einzige Motor im Golf der mehr Power als der normale 2 Liter im TT hat ist der Motor vom Golf R, welcher aber wiederrum der Gleiche wie im TT-S ist. Insofern weiß ich nicht worauf du hinaus willst.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder eben einen OPC.



Der OPC ist keine Option. Dürfte neben dem Mazda der schlechteste Kompaktsportler auf dem deutschen Markt sein. 
Wenn man schon einen familientauglichen Kompaktsportler sucht, dann landet man unweigerlich beim GTI oder R. Wer weniger Platz braucht beim Scirocco/ R. Und wem der Transport von kleineren Gruppen egal ist, hat die freie Wahl  .



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Was Sportlichkeit betrifft, gebe ich dir Recht. Da hat Mercedes aufgeholt. Der C63 AMG ist dem M3 noch nie so Nahe gekommen.



Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? In der gestrigen AMS wurde der leistungsgesteigerte C63 gegen den M3 Competition gegen den RS5 gegen den Alpina B3S gestestet. Der C63 beschleunigt am besten und fährt am schlechtesten. Was ihm einen souveränen letzten Platz garantiert.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Elementardrache: Dennoch sind die Unterschiede neben der Größe und den LED-Spielereien verschwindend gering. Zumindest wenn man als Leihe das Auto sieht, und nicht erst aus der Nähe das 80.000 € Schiff anschaut...
> 
> Wenn man bei audi. de den A4 und den A8 direkt vergleicht, fallen nur der größere Kühlergrill (Was auch sonst) und das allgemein rundere Design auf.


 
1. Die Unterschiede sind schon recht deutlich, gerade die Zusammensetzung der LED's, die Heckgestaltung, und generell die schiere Größe verraten, dass es sich um einen A8 handelt. Wo das mit den75% herkommt, keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall ist es kompletter Unfug.
2. Ein Blick in den Innenraum, und alle Zweifel sollten ausgewischt sein. Zum einen die qualitativ hochwertigere Ausstattung (schon mal 'nen A4 mit Holz-Interieur gesehen?), zum anderen die größere Beinfreiheit, speziell hinten natürlich, entlarvt das Auto sofort als A8.
3. Wenn man einen A8 fährt, dann lebt man normalerweise in bestimmten (höheren) Kreisen - und von denen erkennt garantiert jeder einen A4 als A4 und andersrum, da Autos speziell in der Größenordnung dort etwas häufiger vertreten sind.
4. Ist es doch ausgezeichnet, wenn nicht jeder normale Bürger mein Auto sofort als Flaggschiff erkennen kann - ein wenig Understatement hat noch nie geschadet.


----------



## Stormbringer (13. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man schon einen familientauglichen Kompaktsportler sucht, dann landet man unweigerlich beim GTI oder R. Wer weniger Platz braucht beim Scirocco/ R. Und wem der Transport von kleineren Gruppen egal ist, hat die freie Wahl  .



wenn er nur "familientauglich" sein soll, gibts da auch noch 130i und 135i.
da isses zwar scheisseeng für die familie - aber gehen tut es. 

und besser als nen golf sind die kisten allemal.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. August 2010)

Oder Audi S3 Sportback, mein Traumwagen neben dem Scirocco R


----------



## Zoon (13. August 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wird wohl in erster Linie daran liegen dass der Wagen quasi nie mehr als 20km Autobahn sieht.



Wieso habt ihr dann nen 330d genommen, nen Benziner hätte es auch dann getan.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2010)

Der vorherige 325i war von der Ausstattung her nicht so der Knüller, der neue 3er ist als Cabrio ne Fehlentwicklung und der 330d gerade eine gute Gelegenheit nochmal einen E46 zu bekommen der etwas länger hält.
Ausserdem wusste meine Mutter zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht dass ihr Arbeitsplatz verlegt werden würde.


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. August 2010)

Also falls du überlegst dir diesen Golf 3 zu kaufen würde ich davon abraten, der mit 90PS geht voll in Ordnung aber schon der 1.6L mit 75PS ist sau träge... und für einen Golf 3 ohne Zentralverriegelung und ohne Motor 1600€ Auszugeben ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zu viel. (Die liebe zum Rost haben ja die anderen schon angesprochen)
Ich habe für meinen Golf 3 1.8L (90PS), 180tkm, 93er Baujahr, mit Zentralveriegelung und El. Fensterhebern (rundum) 1200€ inc. neuer Sommerreifen bezahl.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 1. Die Unterschiede sind schon recht deutlich, gerade die Zusammensetzung der LED's, die Heckgestaltung, und generell die schiere Größe verraten, dass es sich um einen A8 handelt. Wo das mit den75% herkommt, keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall ist es kompletter Unfug.
> 2. Ein Blick in den Innenraum, und alle Zweifel sollten ausgewischt sein. Zum einen die qualitativ hochwertigere Ausstattung (schon mal 'nen A4 mit Holz-Interieur gesehen?), zum anderen die größere Beinfreiheit, speziell hinten natürlich, entlarvt das Auto sofort als A8.
> 3. Wenn man einen A8 fährt, dann lebt man normalerweise in bestimmten (höheren) Kreisen - und von denen erkennt garantiert jeder einen A4 als A4 und andersrum, da Autos speziell in der Größenordnung dort etwas häufiger vertreten sind.
> 4. Ist es doch ausgezeichnet, wenn nicht jeder normale Bürger mein Auto sofort als Flaggschiff erkennen kann - ein wenig Understatement hat noch nie geschadet.



Im Übrigen: ich mag Audi auch sehr, dennoch finden sich in der Markenpolitik einige unschöne Sachen. Da Silva´s Stil ist nicht so meine Sache, wenn alle Autos auf den ersten Blick gleich aussehen. (Wie bei VW mit dem Golfgesicht)

1. Für Leute, welche sich etwas mit den aktuellen Autos beschäftigen, kann man die Autos schon auf Entfernung leicht unterscheiden, aber der Laie erkennt das eben nicht so schnell bzw. gar nicht. Die 75% waren ne Schätzung meinerseits.

2. Ich hab ja nie vom Innenraum gesprochen - schon aus Entfernung ein Blick in den Innenraum sind alle Zweifel abgeschossen, da erkennt auch ein Laie den Audi als etwas Großes. Die Mittelkonsole allein ist ja schon ein Tier.

3. Ja mag sein, aber das sind dann keine Laien - meistens jedenfalls.

4. Stimmt auch wieder 

PS: Der Erfolg der Marke gibt Audi doch Recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 1. Die Unterschiede sind schon recht deutlich, gerade die Zusammensetzung der LED's, die Heckgestaltung, und generell die schiere Größe verraten, dass es sich um einen A8 handelt. Wo das mit den75% herkommt, keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall ist es kompletter Unfug.
> 2. Ein Blick in den Innenraum, und alle Zweifel sollten ausgewischt sein. Zum einen die qualitativ hochwertigere Ausstattung (schon mal 'nen A4 mit Holz-Interieur gesehen?), zum anderen die größere Beinfreiheit, speziell hinten natürlich, entlarvt das Auto sofort als A8.
> 3. Wenn man einen A8 fährt, dann lebt man normalerweise in bestimmten (höheren) Kreisen - und von denen erkennt garantiert jeder einen A4 als A4 und andersrum, da Autos speziell in der Größenordnung dort etwas häufiger vertreten sind.
> 4. Ist es doch ausgezeichnet, wenn nicht jeder normale Bürger mein Auto sofort als Flaggschiff erkennen kann - ein wenig Understatement hat noch nie geschadet.


 
1. Finde ich nicht, nur ein geübter Autokenner kann das wirklich unterscheiden, inzwischen sind sich die Audis alle sehr ähnlich.
2. Den Innenraum siehst du aber nicht immer, wenn einer an dir vorbeifährt oder du einen stehenden siehst, während du vorbeifährst. 
3. Nö, gerade Leute, die einen A8 als Statussymbol fahren, haben nicht den blassesten Schimmer, welches Auto welches ist, das sehe ich täglich. 
4. Auch nö, jemand, der so ein Auto fährt, will ja, dass jeder weiß, dass er es "geschafft" hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. August 2010)

Wenn ich einen A8 fahren würde, dann würde ich nicht wollen, dass es einer mitbekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2010)

Mir wäre es eher peinlich, wenn man mich in sowas sieht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen A8 fahren würde, dann würde ich nicht wollen, dass es einer mitbekommt.



dann sollteste nen Golf fahren.


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? In der gestrigen AMS wurde der leistungsgesteigerte C63 gegen den M3 Competition gegen den RS5 gegen den Alpina B3S gestestet. Der C63 beschleunigt am besten und fährt am schlechtesten. Was ihm einen souveränen letzten Platz garantiert.


 
Quatsch? Wohl *meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen*, hmmm*?* 
Im Supertest auf dem HHR fuhr der C63 eine *1.15,7* min., der M3 eine *1.15,2* min. (AMS hatte den M3 2007 sogar mit *1.16,1* angegeben, lol). So nahe, und nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben, kam AMG noch nie an M ran. 
Da ich weder den aktuellen Test der AMS kenne, noch das Magazin für lesenswert halte (ist bestensfalls ne gute Klolektüre), kann ich zu deiner inhaltslosen Zusammenfassung nichts sagen. Beim RS5 warte ich noch auf verlässliche Zahlen. Ich bezweifle aber, dass er schneller sein wird, als der AMG. Da professionell gefahrene Rennstreckenzeiten aber für mich eh nicht kaufentscheident sind, kommt der RS5 für mich auf jeden Fall in die engere Wahl zum nächsten Spaßmobil.



> Auch nö, jemand, der so ein Auto fährt, will ja, dass jeder weiß, dass er es "geschafft" hat.


 
Wenn du es mal schaffen solltest, musst du nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wenn du es mal schaffen solltest, musst du nicht von dir auf andere schließen.


 
Ich muss mir aber keine Dödelverlängerung kaufen.


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss mir aber keine Dödelverlängerung kaufen.


 
Klang aber so, als wenn es für dich keine aderen Kaufargumente für Oberklasselimousinen gibt. Zumindest klang es sehr allgemeingültig.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss mir aber keine Dödelverlängerung kaufen.



Audi A8 und TT sind aber schon keine Verlängerungen mehr, das sind schon Prothesen


----------



## Zoon (13. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> ... kommt der RS5 für mich auf jeden Fall in die engere Wahl zum nächsten Spaßmobil.



Hoffentlich erwischst du einen der seine 450 PS auch erreicht 
War beim RS4 anfangs auch ein Problem, die meisten hatten anfangs nur 360 bis 380 PS bei angegebenen 420.


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erwischst du einen der seine 450 PS auch erreicht
> War beim RS4 anfangs auch ein Problem, die meisten hatten anfangs nur 360 bis 380 PS bei angegebenen 420.


 
Bei diversen RS4-Tests wurde anfangs die Leistung durch den Allrad falsch ermittelt. Das führte dann zu solchen Zahlen. Entscheident sind die Fahrleistungen und nicht die dubios ermittelten PS-Zahlen. 
Fakt ist, dass der Allrad wie immer Leistung kostet. Die langsamere Beschleunigung von 100-200 km/h  im Vergleich zu gleichstarken Hecktrieblern ist hier ein Indiz dafür.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der Allrad wie immer Leistung kostet. Die langsamere Beschleunigung von 100-200 km/h im Vergleich zu gleichstarken Hecktrieblern ist hier ein Indiz dafür.


 
Was in diesem Leistungsbereich aber Wayne ist, sofern man eben nichts kaschieren will.


----------



## roadgecko (13. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erwischst du einen der seine 450 PS auch erreicht
> War beim RS4 anfangs auch ein Problem, die meisten hatten anfangs nur 360 bis 380 PS bei angegebenen 420.



"nur"  

Aber ärgerlich ist das schon wenn man dafür bezahlt


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was in diesem Leistungsbereich aber Wayne ist, sofern man eben nichts kaschieren will.


 
Darum ging's mir aber gar nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

allrad is eig nur sinnvoll bei geländewagen (NICHT Suvs ) und kisten die so viel bums haben, dass sie die leistung nicht mit 2 rädern vernünftig auf die strasse bringen würden


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> allrad is eig nur sinnvoll bei geländewagen (NICHT Suvs ) und kisten die so viel bums haben, dass sie die leistung nicht mit 2 rädern vernünftig auf die strasse bringen würden



Wie der Lamborghini Gallardo, der hat serienmäßig auch Allradantrieb


----------



## roadgecko (13. August 2010)

RUF RT12


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wie der Lamborghini Gallardo, der hat serienmäßig auch Allradantrieb


bei dem machts auch sinn, lamborghini is sowieso eins der geilsten, Superleggera is richtig geiles teil 
Aber leute, das beste auto is immer noch der Bond Bug


----------



## Zoon (13. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> allrad is eig nur sinnvoll bei geländewagen (NICHT Suvs ) und kisten die so viel bums haben, dass sie die leistung nicht mit 2 rädern vernünftig auf die strasse bringen würden



Fahr mal Mitsubishi Evo 9 oder 10, richtig auf Straßensport abgestimmter Allrad, das was Audi erst gerade zu lernen versucht ....


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

ist doch klar, mitsu war und ist einfach mehr auf so rallye- und geländekisten spezialisiert. Und da diese in der Regel eben AWD haben, ists doch logisch dass Mitsu da schon wesentlich mehr erfahrung hat wie Audi  obwohl schlecht is quattro ja auch nicht, nur wie gesagti n den meisten fällen nicht nötig


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wie der Lamborghini Gallardo, der hat serienmäßig auch Allradantrieb


 
Audi hat aber den klassischen Allrad entsorgt und die billige Elektronikversion genommen, wie man sie auch im Golf/Passat bekommen kann, Fortschritt ist für mich was anderes.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2010)

naja, da sind aber auch wir autokäufer dran schuld. wenn wir immer mehr auf billig statt qualität setzen, dann müssen due autokonzerne halt auch irgendwo dran sparen. ich bezahle lieber n paar € mehr und bekomme was gescheites dafür. Lieber n paar euro mehr in die hand nehmen, als billig kaufen  wie heißt das schöne sprichwort? "Billig muss man sich leisten können"


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, da sind aber auch wir autokäufer dran schuld. wenn wir immer mehr auf billig statt qualität setzen, dann müssen due autokonzerne halt auch irgendwo dran sparen. ich bezahle lieber n paar € mehr und bekomme was gescheites dafür. Lieber n paar euro mehr in die hand nehmen, als billig kaufen  wie heißt das schöne sprichwort? "Billig muss man sich leisten können"



Ja das kann man so unterschreiben.


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Audi hat aber den klassischen Allrad entsorgt und die billige Elektronikversion genommen, wie man sie auch im Golf/Passat bekommen kann, Fortschritt ist für mich was anderes.


 
Da liegst du leider falsch. Im Gegensatz zum 4-Motion-Antrieb in Golf & Co. hat Audi im RS4, RS5, RS6, R8 sowie den Lamborghini-Modellen einen richtigen Allrad verbaut. 




> Fahr mal Mitsubishi Evo 9 oder 10, richtig auf Straßensport abgestimmter Allrad, das was Audi erst gerade zu lernen versucht ....


 
Dann google mal nach Urquattro.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider falsch. Im Gegensatz zum 4-Motion-Antrieb in Golf & Co. hat Audi im RS4, RS5, RS6, R8 sowie den Lamborghini-Modellen einen richtigen Allrad verbaut.


 
Elektronische Differenzialsperre nennst du "richtiger Allradantrieb"?


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Elektronische Differenzialsperre nennst du "richtiger Allradantrieb"?


 
Soweit mir bekannt ist, hat auch der RS5 ein komplett mechanisches Mittendifferenzial, welches sogar komplett neu entwickelt wurde. Audi bietet jetzt erstmalig im RS5 zusätzlich eine elektronische Differenzialsperre für die Hinterachse an. Ob man diese jedoch wirklich braucht, muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Ich denke, du hast da also etwas durcheinander gebracht.


Edit: habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Lamborghini zusätzlich zum Mitteldifferenzial auch eine mechanische Hinterachsdifferenzialsperre verbaut. Das war ja der ursprüngliche Grund deines Einwands.


----------



## CeresPK (14. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Elektronische Differenzialsperre nennst du "richtiger Allradantrieb"?


Was hat ne Diffsperre mit Permanentallrad zu tun?
Meiner hat auch nur ein normales Mitteldiff ohne Sperrfunktion (wie bei Subaru üblich)


----------



## Stormbringer (14. August 2010)

ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ich hier noch mitlese. 
macht es jut.


----------



## Zoon (14. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Audi hat aber den klassischen Allrad entsorgt und die billige Elektronikversion genommen, wie man sie auch im Golf/Passat bekommen kann, Fortschritt ist für mich was anderes.



Den "Hook On" Allrad der sich nur bei durchdrehender Vorderachse zuschaltet gibts nur in Audis mit quer eingebauten Motor, also alles auf Golf Basis (A3, TT). Beim TT-S und RS mit verbesserter Abstimmung.

Alle mit längs eingebauten Motor (A4 und drüber) hat noch den "richtigen" permamenten Allrad.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2010)

Aber der A4 basiert doch auf den Passat, oder nicht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber der A4 basiert doch auf den Passat, oder nicht?



Das war mal so bei der letzten Generation, die war das Schwestermodell zum Audi A4 (B5). Der jetzige ist eine PQ35 Variante. Also ein gestrechter Golf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir wäre es eher peinlich, wenn man mich in sowas sieht.


Er hat es verstanden. 


> Devil-X < schrieb:


> dann sollteste nen Golf fahren.


Und mich noch mehr schämen. 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss mir aber keine Dödelverlängerung kaufen.


Er versteht es noch immer. 


Blutstoff schrieb:


> Klang aber so, als wenn es für dich keine aderen Kaufargumente für Oberklasselimousinen gibt. Zumindest klang es sehr allgemeingültig.


Wenn ich einen großen Haufen Kohle habe, will ich es nicht gleich jedem auf die Nase binden, weil manche da auf ziemlich dumme Ideen kommen könnten.


Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ich hier noch mitlese.
> macht es jut.


Leb wohl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2010)

Wird ja bei VW immer schlimmer. 
Schon das Einheitsgesicht, wo der Polo so aussieht wie der Golf (letztes hab ich einen gesehen und dachte, dass der neue Golf irgendwie kleiner wirkt als der alte, bis ich ihn dann von hinten gesehen ab ) ist schon mies.
Bei Audi kann man das inzwischen auch vergessen.
Skoda und Seat gehen zum Glück noch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2010)

Es gibt schon ein paar deutsche Autos, die mir gefallen, aber außer dem Mini kann ich mir keinen leisten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

der mini? seit wann is das n DEutsches Auto? Es wird zwar von nem deutschen Hersteller gebaut, aber für mich is sone Schrottkiste kein gescheites auto, also kein deutsches auto. Das sollen mal wieder schön die Engländer bauen ^^ 
"Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind, und autos die aus England sind"


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2010)

Also ich mag englische Autos, da sie wesentlich mehr Style haben, als deutsche 08/15-Prolethenautos. 

Wie gesagt, es gibt auch ein paar interessante Autos in Deutschland, aber die sind halt zu teuer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

welches englische auto hat bitte style? Die Rentner-Jaguar? Ok die machen Daimler schon Konkurenz vom Renterdesign, aber Style nenne ich so was nicht. Und Aston Martin, ok die ham n bisschen Style, aber billig kann man die auch nich nennen ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2010)

Ne Lotus Elise liegt noch im irgendwann leistbaren Bereich, aber nur die Version mit 120PS.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ne Lotus Elise liegt noch im irgendwann leistbaren Bereich, aber nur die Version mit 120PS.



Nur das du dann 2 Autos kaufen musst, denn die Elise ist im Grunde ein Motorrad mit 4 Rädern. Nur in langsam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur das du dann 2 Autos kaufen musst, denn die Elise ist im Grunde ein Motorrad mit 4 Rädern. Nur in langsam.


 
Man sitzt aber bequemer, wird seltener angefahren und kann ein Dach übern Kopf ziehen.
Außerdem muss man keinen Helm tragen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur das du dann 2 Autos kaufen musst, denn die Elise ist im Grunde ein Motorrad mit 4 Rädern. Nur in langsam.


Dort wo ich wohne, könnte ich mit etwas schnellerem eh nichts anfangen, da am A der Welt leider keine langen Geraden zur Verfügung stehen, deswegen wäre etwas kleines, halbwegs schnelles (ich glaub 5,5s auf 100) und wendiges praktisch.

Ich müsste schon 30km fahren um zur österreichischen Autobahn zu kommen und da macht schnell fahren auch keinen Spaß.

Ein Motorrad kannst du bei uns vergessen, weil man dann für den Winter sowieso ein Auto benötigt.

Bei uns hat es auch manchmal wochenlang ne Schneefahrbahn.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

Motorrad is trotzdem viel besser und macht mehr Laune  und gerade auf kurvigen strecken gibts nichts besseres als n gutes mopped


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2010)

Dann fahr mal im Winter auf Schnee. 

...und lass mich dabei zusehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

im winter kann man ja auto fahren ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2010)

Tja, wer die Kohle für beides hat...

Ok, ich hätte sie schon, wenn ich wollte, aber dafür müsste ich auf viele andere Sachen verzichten.

Das ist es mir einfach nicht wert.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

son motorrad is doch nicht soooo teuer. Und ansonsten: schaffa und schpara 
Was auch sehr viel fun macht: n alten , meistens günstigen, motorradmotor holen und den in irgendein kleines fahrzeug, z.B. n Rasentraktor einbauen. Is zwar nich auf der straße legal, macht aber höllisch spaß


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2010)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat den Motor von nem Motorrad in einen alten Mini eingebaut.
Ist schon pervers, wie sich ein Auto dann anhört.


----------



## Zoon (14. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur das du dann 2 Autos kaufen musst, denn die Elise ist im Grunde ein Motorrad mit 4 Rädern. Nur in langsam.



Bei den Versionen mit Basismotor stimmts,  aber bei denen mit 190 PS und darüber sieht ein Mopped in richtig kurvigen Strecken keine Schnitte gegen ne Elise oder besser: EXIGE, 2- Eleven 



Fadi schrieb:


> .... da am A der Welt leider keine langen Geraden zur Verfügung stehen...



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, für Autobahn gibts eindeutig besseres als ne Elise.


----------



## Blutstoff (14. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen großen Haufen Kohle habe, will ich es nicht gleich jedem auf die Nase binden, weil manche da auf ziemlich dumme Ideen kommen könnten.


 
Schön. Ich lebe nur einmal und da interessiert es mich eher wenig, was andere über mich, meinem Auto, meinem Haus usw. denken. Mir muss meine Lebensweise und der damit verbundene Lebensstil Spaß machen, keinem anderen außer meiner Frau.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der mini? seit wann is das n DEutsches Auto? Es wird zwar von nem deutschen Hersteller gebaut, aber für mich is sone Schrottkiste kein gescheites auto, also kein deutsches auto. Das sollen mal wieder schön die Engländer bauen ^^
> "Gott schütze uns vor Sturm und Wind, und autos die aus England sind"


 
Der Mini wird von BMW gebaut und auch komplett konstruiert. Mit dem Mini hat sich BMW ein Standbein im Premium-Kleinwagensegment sichern und erfolgreich halten können. Die 1.Generation hatte noch Teile von Rover und anderen Marken verbaut. Die 2. Genaration jedoch ist durch und durch ein BMW und damit mitlerweile ein deutsches Erzeugnis. Dass er in Oxford gebaut wird sagt doch nichts über dessen Qualität aus. Die BMW Modelle X3, X5 und X6 z.B. werden komplett in Spartanburg USA gebaut. Sind das keine deutschen Autos oder gar Schrottkisten?
Unklar ist für mich, mit welchen Argumenten du deine Aussage ("Schrottkiste") begründest. Freue mich auf eine Antwort. 
Der Mini ist einer der zuverlässigsten Kleinwagen, verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot und bietet einen gehobenen Standard. Damit hat BMW alles richtig gemacht und die damals selbst gestellten Erwartungen weit übertroffen. Jeden muss er ja nicht gefallen. Ihn deshalb jedoch unbegründet eine Schrottkiste zu nennen, zeugt von mangelden Respekt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

der mini is einfach n krust. Viel zu teuer, unpraktisch, vom design find ICH ihn beschissen, und dass sich ein Hersteller wie BMW einem englisches auto annimmt, finde ich gelinde gesagt eine frechheit


----------



## Adrenalize (14. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der mini is einfach n krust. Viel zu teuer, unpraktisch, vom design find ICH ihn beschissen, und dass sich ein Hersteller wie BMW einem englisches auto annimmt, finde ich gelinde gesagt eine frechheit


Die Verkaufszahlen des Minis belegen, dass er nicht zu teuer sein kann. sonst würde ihn ja keiner wollen. 

Unpraktischer als andere Autos in der Größe ist er auch nicht. Dafür aber hochwertiger verarbeitet als z.B. ein VW Fox oder Suzuki Swift. auf BMW-Niveau ist er aber nicht ganz, was den Innenraum angeht.

Das Design ist subjektiv, das kann man bei jedem Auto mögen oder nicht. Als Reinterpretation des alten Minis jedenfalls gelungener als der New Beetle von VW beispielsweise.

Und warum ist es eine Frechheit von BMW? Sie haben halt die Rovermarken behalten, die aus ihrer Sicht wertvoll waren bzw. mit denen sich was machen ließ. Das waren eben Rolls Royce und Mini.
Wenn das frech ist, dann ist es genauso frech, das VW Bentleys baut und Audi Lamborghinis.
Das Fiat Ferraris baut, wäre dann wohl angemessen, klingt in der Praxis aber sogar am Schlimmsten. 

Ich wollte mir vor kurzem noch unbedingt einen Cooper S kaufen, weil sich die Minis wirklich geil fahren, lediglich die Alltagstauglichkeit lässt mich mehr zu etwas größerem tendieren (1er oder 3er).


----------



## Blutstoff (14. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der mini is einfach n krust. Viel zu teuer, unpraktisch, vom design find ICH ihn beschissen, und dass sich ein Hersteller wie BMW einem englisches auto annimmt, finde ich gelinde gesagt eine frechheit


 
Mir ging es im Eigentlichen um deine unsachliche Ausdrucksweise und allgemeine Formulierung. Musst ihn schließlich ja auch nicht kaufen.
Dass du einen persönlichen Groll gegen englische Produkte hegst, kann sicher auch BMW nicht ändern. Ist doch heute völlig normal, dass große Marken kleine schlucken und totgeglaubte wiederbelebt werden. War doch bei Rolls Royce auch schon so. Aber da die Marke ihren Ursprung in England hat, ist es wohl auch nur ne "Schrottkiste" und "viel zu teuer".




> Ich wollte mir vor kurzem noch unbedingt einen Cooper S kaufen, weil sich die Minis wirklich geil fahren, lediglich die Alltagstauglichkeit lässt mich mehr zu etwas größerem tendieren (1er oder 3er).


 
Der einzige wirkliche Nachteile in meinen Augen, der gegen einen Mini spricht, ist der Frontantrieb. Heckgetrieben wäre noch mal was. Aber dank Sperrdifferenzial kommt man auch mit weit über 200 PS noch gut vom Fleck.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. August 2010)

> Der einzige wirkliche Nachteile in meinen Augen, der gegen einen Mini spricht, ist der Frontantrieb. Heckgetrieben wäre noch mal was. Aber dank Sperrdifferenzial kommt man auch mit weit über 200 PS noch gut vom Fleck.



Im Winter ist der Frontantrieb aber von großen Vorteil, wie ich finde.


----------



## Blutstoff (14. August 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Im Winter ist der Frontantrieb aber von großen Vorteil, wie ich finde.


 
Dieser Anspruch stellt sich mir bei einem sportlichen Fahrzeug nicht. Zudem kommt man heute mit den aktuellen heckangetriebenen Autos auch im Winter vorwärts. Für den alltäglich Anspruch kann aber schon ein Fronttriebler reichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2010)

Ein Heckantrieb im Winter schont die Handbremse.


----------



## CeresPK (15. August 2010)

Im Winter geht nichts über Allrad


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. August 2010)

Ja, nur brauch ich den Rest des Jahres keinen.


----------



## computertod (15. August 2010)

also, gestern wurde nen Auto gekauft:
ein VW Polo, Bj. 97, 61500km, 51 PS Benziner, 1,0L , Sehr guter Zustand
1550€
schlecht oder geht noch?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> also, gestern wurde nen Auto gekauft:
> ein VW Polo, Bj. 97, 61500km, 51 PS Benziner, 1,0L , Sehr guter Zustand
> 1550€
> schlecht oder geht noch?



Als reines Transportmittel OK. Für Spaß am Auto eine absolute Niete.


----------



## Zoon (15. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> schlecht oder geht noch?



Kommt drauf an was du als Basis zu deiner Frage zu Grunde legst:

Als "Gehilfe mit Dach" : Geht noch

Als "Auto": Schlecht 



Hat das Teil wirklich erst 61500 km Runter - bestimmt Rentnerkutsche was?
Guck nach den üblichen VW Problemen aus dieser Zeit (Rost etc) ... Die meisten der 6N Polos aus der ersten Produktion sind schon richtige Gammelkisten.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2010)

Gebrauchtwagen: Seat, Leon, 1.6 16V Stella, Benzin, ? 7.900,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Taugt der was?
Ich hab nur iwie das Gefühl, dass der zu teuer ist....

http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=vilgufvyvpez

Im Vergleich mit dem z.b....


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. August 2010)

jo, die knapp 8000€ sind schon sehr teuer. außerdem würde ich bei der aussage "Wurde bisher nur von 2 Frauen gefahren" schonmal von der karre zurückschrecken


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2010)

Ja, das mit den Frauen sollte wohl eher anlocken, aber es schreckt jeden Mann mit gesundem Menschenverstand doch eher ab


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

Ich würde auch generell keine Auto privat kaufen. Lieber vom Händler oder einer Meisterwerkstatt, die müssen dir dann ein Jahr Händlergarantie auf den Gebrauchtwagen geben


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. August 2010)

hmm, privat kauf ist nicht schlecht. Man kann  glück und pech haben. Und bei Händlern is das auch nicht anders, nur dass die autos da meistens teurer sind


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2010)

Ich hätte eine Bitte an euch Experten....
ich suche ein Auto, Limit ist so bei 7500 €.

Must-have:

    * Klimautomatik
    * zwischen 100-150 PS
    * gute Anlage, aber kein so Proll-Bassmonster, sondern einfach guter Sound, als Radio hab ich ein Kingston MP 35 von Blaupunkt
    * 4 Räder
    * 2 Airbags
    * Servolenkung
* Handschaltung oder DKG
Nice-to-have:

    * deutsches Auto
    * 4-6 Airbags
    * Leder
    * Alufelgen
    * weniger als 100000 Kilometer
    * jünger als 6 Jahre??? kenn mich da net ganz so gut aus, wie jung denn ein Auto noch sein sollte....

Schön wären natürlich eher Modelle wie die Standardkleinwagen à la Golf, Astra, Fiesta etc.....
aber ich weiß net genau auf was ich halt beim Kauf achten soll, und wie die Symbiose zwischen Modell,Bj. und Laufleistung sein soll
Will das Auto ja dann noch so 5-x Jahre fahren.

Ich weiß, dass ihr keine Gebrauchtwagenhändler seid, aber vllt. fasst sich doch jemand ein Herz und hilft mir kompetent
Ich wohne im Kreis Freudenstadt, also PLZ-Bereich 722xx,
falls ihr 2 mal genau das gleiche Auto findet, dann nehme ich das nähere
Wenn ich dann wirklich ein Auto, das gut ist, mit Hilfe eines Users finde, springt auch evtl. eine Provision raus


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, privat kauf ist nicht schlecht. Man kann  glück und pech haben. Und bei Händlern is das auch nicht anders, nur dass die autos da meistens teurer sind



Nur muss der Händler dir im ersten Jahr alle nachbessern, was in die Garantie fällt. Selbst einen Motorschaden muss er dir reparieren. Stell dir mal vor, du gibt 7000-8000€ aus und dann kommt noch einmal ein Motorschaden mit ca 2000€ dazu 




Dustin91 schrieb:


> * zwischen 100-150 PS



Mehr als 100PS sind für einen Fahranfänger meiner Meinung nach zu viel


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

Motorschaden ist ja heute eher selten, aber Elektronikprobleme mehr und so eine neue Klimaanlagesteuerung oder Steuergerät kostet heute richtig Geld.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Motorschaden ist ja heute eher selten, aber Elektronikprobleme mehr und so eine neue Klimaanlagesteuerung oder Steuergerät kostet heute richtig Geld.



Das stimmt auch wieder 

Aber die Zylinderkopfdichting, kann auch bei neueren Autos noch kaputt gehen und dann wird es halt auch verdammt teuer. Ich kenne da genug Leute die so etwas schon hatten und bei denen das Auto nicht älter als acht Jahre war.




computertod schrieb:


> also, gestern wurde nen Auto gekauft:
> ein VW Polo, Bj. 97, 61500km, 51 PS Benziner, 1,0L , Sehr guter Zustand
> 1550€
> schlecht oder geht noch?



Für einen Fahranfänger genau das richtige Auto, wenn er noch in Ordnung ist. Vor allem sollte der Polo sehr wenig Benzin verbrauchen


----------



## Zoon (15. August 2010)

Dann soll er lieber nach nem 1.4er gucken, die schlucken nicht mehr wie der 1.0 und haben genug Reserven.

Durfte mit so einer 1.0er mal fahren LKW überholen ist da schon Lebensmüde.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Durfte mit so einer 1.0er mal fahren LKW überholen ist da schon Lebensmüde.



Auf der Landstraße einen LKW bei Gegenverkehr zu überholen ist sowieso lebensmüde, egal wie viel PS du hast 

Und auf der Autobahn gibt es dafür ja noch den Standstreifen


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mehr als 100PS sind für einen Fahranfänger meiner Meinung nach zu viel


Ich bin in einem Monat aus meiner Probezeit raus, fahre seit 2 Jahren ein Auto mit 140 PS, und auch das Fahrschulauto hatte mehr als 100 PS.
Und da ich zur Bundeswehr gehe, und dementsprechend auch viel Autobahn fahren werde, habe ich einfach keine Lust über die Autobahn zu schleichen.
Und im Durchschnitt wird das Leistungsgewicht locker bei mehr als 10 kg/PS liegen. Es hat schon seine Gründe, wieso ich die Leistungsgrenze so gesetzt hab. Es müssen natürlich nicht 150 sein, zwischen 100-120 reichen auch, aber der Rahmen 100-150 PS grenzt halt die Suche gut ein, finde ich.


----------



## Zoon (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Auf der Landstraße einen LKW bei Gegenverkehr zu überholen ist sowieso lebensmüde, egal wie viel PS du hast



Naja ich guckt nicht schlecht, bin normalerweise 150 Ps gewöhnt (fürn BMW wenig ), aber das die Gehhilfe am LKW einfache nur in Zeitlupe vorbeikommt während der BMW das locker nebenbei erledigt .. da staunste Bauklötze


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Es müssen natürlich nicht 150 sein, zwischen 100-120 reichen auch, aber der Rahmen 100-150 PS grenzt halt die Suche gut ein, finde ich.



Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Motorleistung und Fahrerfahrung. Wer sich umbringen will kann das auch zu Fuß tun. Und wer normal fährt bemerkt sowieso nicht wieviele "Pferde" gerade arbeiten.

Ich sehe das Problem eher da, dass schlecht motorisierte Kleinwagen oftmals auch eine eher schlechte Sicherheitsausstattung haben. Da es aber hoch wahrscheinlich ist in den ersten 7 Jahren in einen Unfall verwickelt zu sein, ist es wohl sicherer in einem 300 PS 7er durch die Gegend zu tuckern als in einem 50 PS Polo. Einfach weil die Sicherheitsstandards andere sind.
Nicht das jetzt jeder Fahranfaänger sich in Schulden stürzen soll und sich sofort eine Luxusklasse besorgen soll. Aber der Gedanke dürfte hoffentlich angekommen sein.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

Mag schon richtig sein, das Problem vieler Fahranfänger die im Baum auf der Landstraße enden, wirst du bei denen eh im Kopf (ich bin voll cool, wenn ich besoffen nach der Disko mit 150 die Landstraße entlang heize) finden. Nur mit 50 PS ist so etwas weniger schnell möglich, als mit 150PS - also dem Baum einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## CeresPK (15. August 2010)

IT hat zu dem Thema mal was schönes Geschrieben.

Man sollte sich auch als Fahranfänger nicht ein zu Leistungschwaches Auto kaufen.
Da man sich, besonders als Fahranfänger, beim Überholen gerne mal verschätzt.
Zudem haben Autos mit weniger PS meist miese Bremsen und schlechte Fahrwerke.

Daher finde ich das 100-150 PS in einem etwas größeren Auto genau richtig sind.

In einen Polo 6N würde ich wahrscheinlich eher Angst haben, denn Sicherheitstechnisch ist das Ding sicher unter aller Sau 

Edit: ohh IT hats schon geschrieben war ich zu langsam.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mag schon richtig sein, das Problem vieler Fahranfänger die im Baum auf der Landstraße enden, wirst du bei denen eh im Kopf (ich bin voll cool, wenn ich besoffen nach der Disko mit 150 die Landstraße entlang heize) finden. Nur mit 50 PS ist so etwas weniger schnell möglich, als mit 150PS



Und genau da sehe ich den Denkfehler, jedes noch so miese Auto fährt 180 und mehr. Jede 100 PS Gurke sollte 200 schaffen. Aber die passive Sicherheit der Fahrzeuge wirkt im vollen Umfang eigentlich nur im Bereich unter 100 km/h. 
Das heißt der so nahe liegende Gedanke kann doch so falsch sein.
Lieber das größere Fahrzeug mit mehr passiver Sicherheit und mehr Motorleistung als das unsicherere Fahrzeug welches ggfs, den leistungsschwächeren Motor mitbringt.

Übrigens ist es wesentlich leichter bei einem 300 PS Fahrzeug nur 50 PS abzurufen als bei einem 50 PS Fahrzeug 300 PS. D.h. der Fuß des Fahrers entscheidet wie schnell die Fuhre voran geht. Und bei einem unklug gewählten Überholmanöver ist es dann doch schön wenn man das Gaspedal nur weiter treten muss und schon kommt man doch noch vorbei.

Das alles ist natürlich nur Theorie wenn ein Depp am Steuer sitzt.


----------



## CeresPK (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mag schon richtig sein, das Problem vieler Fahranfänger die im Baum auf der Landstraße enden, wirst du bei denen eh im Kopf (ich bin voll cool, wenn ich besoffen nach der Disko mit 150 die Landstraße entlang heize) finden. Nur mit 50 PS ist so etwas weniger schnell möglich, als mit 150PS - also dem Baum einen Besuch abstatten



sich mit 50PS um einen Baum zu wickeln geht genau so schnell wie mit 150 oder 300PS

nur eben das man bei dem 50PS Polo nichtmehr ganz so toll aussieht wie im 150PS BMW 3er.

wer besoffem Autofährt gehört sowieso erschossen, sowas ist verantwortungslos.
Um die die es tuen ist es ja eher weniger Schade, eher gut das die sich oft selbstzerstören, aber um unbeteiligte Verkehrsteilnehmer, die nichts dazu können das sich irgend ein Wannst mal wieder volltrunken hinters Steuer setzen musste, ist es doch sehr sehr schade.

Denn diese Fälle gibt es auch sehr sehr oft und genug auch mit Todesfolge (aber eben leider sehr oft bei denen die nichts getrunken haben)


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das alles ist natürlich nur Theorie wenn ein Depp am Steuer sitzt.



Davon gibt es aktuell leider viel zu viele, die auch einen dicken Audi, BMW, etc.. fahren. Ob das nun Fahranfänger sind oder nicht, das weiß ich nicht, aber sie fahren jedenfalls so 

Da wird sich ständig beim Überholen verschätzt, so dass es fast knallt. Da wird ständig auf der Autobahn rechts überholt und extrem gedrängelt. Sicherheitsabstand wird auch nicht eingehalten, etc...

Als guter Fahrer sollte man nicht nur sein Fahrzeug unter Kontrolle haben, sondern auch sicher und vorausschauend fahre, was bei vielen Leuten aktuell nicht mehr der Fall zu sein scheint. Wenn ich nur darüber nachdenke, wie oft ich schon für andere mitdenken musste um gerade noch einen Unfall zu verhindern, dann wird mir echt schlecht 

Darum macht mir z.B. Auto fahren schon lange kein Spaß mehr...


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Davon gibt es aktuell leider viel zu viele, die auch einen dicken Audi, BMW, etc.. fahren. Ob das nun Fahranfänger sind oder nicht, das weiß ich nicht, aber sie fahren jedenfalls so



Und das eben unabhängig von der Motorleistung.
Wenn man schon einen Zusammenhang zwischen Auto und Fahrer herstellen möchte, sehe ich am ehesten den Bekloppten TDi Raser. Nur weil fahren billig ist muss man nicht digital fahren  .



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Darum macht mir z.B. Auto fahren schon lange kein Spaß mehr...



Ich bin gestern etwa 5 Stunden durch Hanau, Frankfurt und das Umland gecruised hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt. Aber in den 5 Stunden habe ich nur einmal erwähnenswert Gas gegeben. Insofern hätte es keine große Rolle gespielt ob ich mit 100 Pferdchen oder mit 1000 unterwegs gewesen wäre. 
Bin aber auch kein Fahranfänger  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

Dann fahr mal im Berufsverkehr mit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal im Berufsverkehr mit.



Man muss eben wissen wann und wo es am besten ist. Aber ganz kann man sich dem täglichen Wahnsinn eben auch nicht entziehen.

Deshalb bin ich ja auch Wochenendcruiser  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Davon gibt es aktuell leider viel zu viele, die auch einen dicken Audi, BMW, etc.. fahren. Ob das nun Fahranfänger sind oder nicht, das weiß ich nicht, aber sie fahren jedenfalls so
> 
> Da wird sich ständig beim Überholen verschätzt, so dass es fast knallt. Da wird ständig auf der Autobahn rechts überholt und extrem gedrängelt. Sicherheitsabstand wird auch nicht eingehalten, etc...
> 
> ...



Da sprichst du einem aus dem Herzen. Sicherheitsabstand ist für de meisten nur ein Modewort, Transporterfahrer sind besonders bekloppt. Die drängeln und Rasen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal im Berufsverkehr mit.



Da freue ich mich doch gleich wieder richtig auf morgen früh....  




> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Da sprichst du einem aus dem Herzen. Sicherheitsabstand ist für de meisten nur ein Modewort, Transporterfahrer sind besonders bekloppt. Die drängeln und Rasen...



Am Besten sind aber immer noch LKW-Fahrer, die mit ca 80km/h einen anderen LKW überholen, wenn man mit ca 200 km/h auf der Überholspur ist und man gerade noch rechtzeitig bremsen kann. Einmal musste ich sogar auf dem Standstreifen ausweichen, damit ich Prinz Valium im LKW vor mir nicht rein fahre. Seitdem schalte ich immer Fernlicht ein, wenn ich zwei dicht hintereinander fahrende LKWs überholen will, damit die mich auch sehen können und so etwas nicht wieder passiert. ich kann jedem nur das gleiche empfehlen, damit niemand so etwas erleben muss wie ich. So etwas ist echt heftig!


----------



## Blutstoff (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich würde auch generell keine Auto privat kaufen. Lieber vom Händler oder einer Meisterwerkstatt, die müssen dir dann ein Jahr Händlergarantie auf den Gebrauchtwagen geben


 
Das ist so nicht richtig. Eine Garantie muss kein Händler geben, die ist immer freiwillig. Und die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hat auch so ihre Tücken. Nach den ersten sechs Monaten muss dann nämlich der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel schon vorher am Fahrzeug bestand. Das z.B. bei einem Motorschaden zu beweisen, dürfte jedoch für eine Privatperson äußerst schwierig und kostspielig sein. 
Selbst die gesetzliche Gewährleistung wird gern mal ausgehelbelt, in dem der Händler das Fahrzeug im Kundenauftrag verkauft. Damit wird jeder Anspruch ab dem Kaufdatum ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Eine Garantie muss kein Händler geben, die ist immer freiwillig. Und die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hat auch so ihre Tücken. Nach den ersten sechs Monaten muss dann nämlich der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel schon vorher am Fahrzeug bestand. Das z.B. bei einem Motorschaden zu beweisen, dürfte jedoch für eine Privatperson äußerst schwierig und kostspielig sein.
> Selbst die gesetzliche Gewährleistung wird gern mal ausgehelbelt, in dem der Händler das Fahrzeug im Kundenauftrag verkauft. Damit wird jeder Anspruch ab dem Kaufdatum ausgeschlossen.



Wenn die Garantie direkt im Kaufvertrag drin steht, solltest du bei einem seriösen Händler keine Probleme bekommen, denn der möchte dir bestimmt wieder ein Auto verkaufen. Und ich glaube, da werden die es sich nicht mit den Kunden verscherzen wollen. Außerdem kann ein Händler/Meisterwerkstatt alle ölenden teile des verkauften Auto versichern lassen. So war es zumindest immer bei mir so. Mein Bruder hat beim gleichen Händler auch ohne Anstand einen neuen Motor auf Garantie bekommen


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Gebrauchtwagen: Seat, Leon, 1.6 16V Stella, Benzin, ? 7.900,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht
> 
> Taugt der was?
> Ich hab nur iwie das Gefühl, dass der zu teuer ist....
> ...




Was mir bei dem Seat aus dem erst Link stört: Keine Innenraumfotos.
Alternativ schau bei Skoda. Ist auch nicht viel teurer aber qualitativ besser als Seat. Was ist mit dem hier: http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...dsAsString=&lang=de&id=133558490&pageNumber=1


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich ja auch Wochenendcruiser  .


 
Solche Typen kotzen mich am meisten an. 
In der Woche mit der S-Bahn ins Büro und am Wochenende wird mit dem Porsche an Strand gefahren und man tut dabei, als menn man Gott wäre.


----------



## Blutstoff (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wenn die Garantie direkt im Kaufvertrag drin steht, solltest du bei einem seriösen Händler keine Probleme bekommen, denn der möchte dir bestimmt wieder ein Auto verkaufen. Und ich glaube, da werden die es sich nicht mit den Kunden verscherzen wollen. Außerdem kann ein Händler/Meisterwerkstatt alle ölenden teile des verkauften Auto versichern lassen. So war es zumindest immer bei mir so. Mein Bruder hat beim gleichen Händler auch ohne Anstand einen neuen Motor auf Garantie bekommen


 
Aber es ist eben nun mal so, dass viele Gebrauchtwagenhändler keine Garantie oder Garantieversicherungen anbieten. Und da greift nun mal nur die Gewährleistung. 

Die Aussage, dass der Händler eine Garantie geben muss, ist daher immernoch falsch und auf nichts anderes wollte ich dich hinweisen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

Garantie kostet meist Aufpreis, Gewährleisten muss der Händler immer.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem hier: http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...dsAsString=&lang=de&id=133558490&pageNumber=1



Schon nicht schlecht der Passat, der wird aber im Unterhalt dann sehr teuer 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Garantie kostet meist Aufpreis, Gewährleisten muss der Händler immer.



Wenn du dann den Aufpreis zahlst, dann muss er die Garantie auch leisten


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

Richtig, habe wir auch gemacht, Garantieverlängerung für den C-Max, den meine Frau fährt.
Sie hat jetzt Garantie für die kommenden 2 Jahre, was OK ist und auch nicht so teuer war.
Ich Gegensatz zum Audi läuft der Ford aber problemlos.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich Gegensatz zum Audi läuft der Ford aber problemlos.



Ich wollte mir zwar irgendwann einen A3/A4 als Diesel kaufen, aber so langsam weiß ich dank dir nicht mehr, ob das so eine gute Idee ist


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was mir bei dem Seat aus dem erst Link stört: Keine Innenraumfotos.
> Alternativ schau bei Skoda. Ist auch nicht viel teurer aber qualitativ besser als Seat. Was ist mit dem hier: Pkw-Inserat: Detailansicht



Ja, wäre schon nicht schlecht.
Scheint aber viel zu schlucken, und ist Automatik.
Will lieber nen Handschalter....
Mit dem Unterhalt kenn ich mich nicht aus, sollte aber natürlich nicht teuer sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Typen kotzen mich am meisten an.
> In der Woche mit der S-Bahn ins Büro und am Wochenende wird mit dem Porsche an Strand gefahren und man tut dabei, als menn man Gott wäre.



Gehts noch?
Meinst du ich würde freiwillig auf den öffentlichen Nahverkehr zurückgreifen?
Ich fahre wie jeder normale Mensch jede Strecke mit dem Auto aber da die Firma nur 6 km entfernt ist, stehe ich da nicht im Stau. Und zum geniessen fahre ich nicht in der Rushhour.


----------



## Blutstoff (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir zwar irgendwann einen A3/A4 als Diesel kaufen, aber so langsam weiß ich dank dir nicht mehr, ob das so eine gute Idee ist


 
Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. Wenn du dich durch die Autoforen liest, stellst du schnell fest, dass du mit jedem Modell Ärger bekommen kannst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gehts noch?
> Meinst du ich würde freiwillig auf den öffentlichen Nahverkehr zurückgreifen?
> Ich fahre wie jeder normale Mensch jede Strecke mit dem Auto aber da die Firma nur 6 km entfernt ist, stehe ich da nicht im Stau. Und zum geniessen fahre ich nicht in der Rushhour.


 
Ich meine nicht speziell dich, ich meine die Typen, die die Woche über ins Büro fahren, wie auch immer, und am Wochenende dann den Breiten markieren, weil sie meinen, dass sie mit einem Porsche/Benz/BWM mehr Rechte im Straßenverkehr haben als andere.
Da du ebenso zu den "sinnfreien Rumfahren" gehörst, werfe ich dich, bzw. deine Art eben auch in diese Schublade.


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, wäre schon nicht schlecht.
> Scheint aber viel zu schlucken, und ist Automatik.
> Will lieber nen Handschalter....
> Mit dem Unterhalt kenn ich mich nicht aus, sollte aber natürlich nicht teuer sein.



Ich fahr die 130PS Variante des 2.0 Der Motor lässt sich im normalen Verkehr mit 8 - 9 Liter gut bewegen. Automatik hatte ich jetzt nicht drauf geachtet. Wenn du nicht ganz unbegabt bist lässt sich einiges selbst machen. Mein Passat sieht auch keine Werkstatt mehr von innen außer es ist unbedingt notwendig.

Allerdings ist der 1.6er für Autos in Größe des Passat zu klein, dann eher ab dem 1.8er Benziner oder den 1.9er TDI ab 74KW. Von den 2,5TDI lass eher die Finger. Die waren teilweise recht anfällig was die Nockenwellen angeht.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2010)

Ok, jo, bin schon geschickt.
Hab schon mehrere Sachen an Kumpels Auto geschraubt
Ist der Passat da ziemlich leicht selbst du reparieren, oder wie ist das?
Bei manchen Autos ist das schon simpler als bei anderen...


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2010)

Vieles kann man selbst machen. Achso was ich vergessen habe: Der 1.8T ist nicht immer unproblematisch. Ansonsten kann ich nach 3 Passats sagen das die Auto schon Pflegeleicht sind. Informiere dich in den einschlägigen Foren einfach.

Ich bin meinem Passat Variant immer noch zufrieden. Meiner ist 7 Jahre alt und hat 180.000km runter. Zwar die ein oder andere Macke, aber mit der Laufleistung ist das normal.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. August 2010)

VW is einfach gut, da is nix dran zu rütteln


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> VW is einfach gut, da is nix dran zu rütteln



Naja, haben nicht mehr Probleme als andere.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterhalt kenn ich mich nicht aus, sollte aber natürlich nicht teuer sein.



Was hast du denn monatlich fürs Auto zur Verfügung?
Bezahlst du die Haftpflicht selber oder würde die über deine Eltern laufen?
Das ist ganz wichtig, da du sonst mit 240% einsteigst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> VW is einfach gut, da is nix dran zu rütteln


 
In was denn, mehr Ausfälle? 

Hab heute einen Fleck unterm Audi entdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In was denn, mehr Ausfälle?
> 
> Hab heute einen Fleck unterm Audi entdeckt.
> 
> ...



Du magst Audi nicht und dein Audi mag dich nicht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab heute einen Fleck unterm Audi entdeckt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann ab in die Werkstatt, bevor schlimmeres passiert


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Was hast du denn monatlich fürs Auto zur Verfügung?
> Bezahlst du die Haftpflicht selber oder würde die über deine Eltern laufen?
> Das ist ganz wichtig, da du sonst mit 240% einsteigst.


Läuft über Eltern.
Kann man so schwer sagen, vllt. mit Spritgeld 200-300 €??


----------



## Dr. Cox (15. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Läuft über Eltern.
> Kann man so schwer sagen, vllt. mit Spritgeld 200-300 €??



Wird sehr eng, wenn du im Monat viel fahren musst 

Also mein damaliger Golf 3 mit 90 PS hat mich monatlich 96€ Haftpflicht gekostet und das bei 120%. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, bei wie viel Prozent du jetzt einsteigst und wie viel PS dein Auto hat und ob es viel gefahren wird. Ein Golf 4 V5 mit 150 PS kostet bei 85% über 120€ im Monat, während ein Ford KA mit 60 PS bei 85% nur 50€ im Monat kostet. Also erkundige dich vorher bei deiner Versicherung, ob du dir das Auto überhaupt leisten kannst, denn es kommen noch Sprit, Reparaturkosten und die KFZ-Steuer dazu und leben willst du ja auch noch (Partys, Klamotten, Kino, Hobbys etc..)


----------



## AMDman (16. August 2010)

AUDI FTW...vor allem A4...!!


----------



## Dustin91 (16. August 2010)

Ne, viel fahren muss ich eigentlich nicht.
Und ich habs nochmal überschlagen, 300 € sinds ungefähr.
Ich steige bei 80-90% ein...Versicherung muss ich aber net selber zahlen...
Und Benziner sind in der Steuer ja net so teuer wie Diesel.


----------



## Zoon (16. August 2010)

Na wenn du wenig fährst würde ein Benziner reichen. Leon 1.6er mit Automatik würd ich lassen - das Ding säuft dir die Haare vom Kopf.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> ... Da wird ständig auf der Autobahn rechts überholt und extrem gedrängelt. Sicherheitsabstand wird auch nicht eingehalten, etc...



Dann musste mal die Hirnis fragen die meinen mit 120 auf der linken Spur parken zu müssen obwohl der LKW den es gilt zu überholen erst noch 2 km entfernt ist ...


@ VW Passat: Vom 2.0 würde ich die letzte Ausbaustufe mit 130 PS empfehlen. Achsträger vorne beachten ob da alles i.O. ist, selbe Schwachstelle wie im baugleichen A6.


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann musste mal die Hirnis fragen die meinen mit 120 auf der linken Spur parken zu müssen obwohl der LKW den es gilt zu überholen erst noch 2 km entfernt ist ...



Stimmt, solche Leute regen mich genauso auf, wie konnte ich nur vergessen die zu erwähnen 

Das Schlimme dabei ist, dass man dabei erst einmal bremsen und dann wieder beschleunigen muss, sodass man wieder unnötig viel Sprit verbraucht. Solche "Schleicher" hasse ich auch, vor allem, wenn sie ohne zu Blinken genau vor dir raus ziehen, weil sie nicht in den Rückspiegel schauen...


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Läuft über Eltern.
> Kann man so schwer sagen, vllt. mit Spritgeld 200-300 €??



Dann solltest du eher in richtung Diesel schaunen. Der 1.9er TDI PumpeDüse ist zwar etwas rauh, aber äußert sparsam zu fahren. Autobahn Tempomat bei 130 sind 4 - 5 Liter drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Der Fleck ist definitiv Kühlwasser. 
Hab den Wagen heute Morgen zu Audi gebracht und fahre jetzt mit dem Ford meiner Frau.


----------



## Zoon (16. August 2010)

Dann soll er gucken wieviel km er bzw. sie im Monat zulegt. Denn ein TDI ist in Sachen Steuern bzw. Unterhaltung wesentlich teurer. Wivel km brauchst zur Arbeit hin und zurück, unter 50 km pro Tag lohnt sich ein Diesel nicht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Fleck ist definitiv Kühlwasser.
> Hab den Wagen heute Morgen zu Audi gebracht und fahre jetzt mit dem Ford meiner Frau.



Vielleicht war es ja ein Marder, hatte so etwas auch schon einmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Marder haben wir im Norden eigentlich nicht.
Mal abwarten, was der Typ sagt, wenn ich das Auto nachher abhole.
Sehen kanste ja nichts mehr, weil dieser olle Plastikdeckel aufm Motor sitzt.


----------



## riedochs (16. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann soll er gucken wieviel km er bzw. sie im Monat zulegt. Denn ein TDI ist in Sachen Steuern bzw. Unterhaltung wesentlich teurer. Wivel km brauchst zur Arbeit hin und zurück, unter 50 km pro Tag lohnt sich ein Diesel nicht.



Im Unterhalt ist der TDI auch nicht teurer als die Benziner. Im Gegenteil: Die Rechnung für den Service waren bei den zwei 1.9er TDI billiger als bei meinem 2.0 Benziner.


----------



## computertod (16. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Marder haben wir im Norden eigentlich nicht.
> Mal abwarten, was der Typ sagt, wenn ich das Auto nachher abhole.
> Sehen kanste ja nichts mehr, weil dieser olle Plastikdeckel aufm Motor sitzt.


der ist doch afaik nur mit 4 Haltern aufclipt, kannst ja runter machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Warum sollte ich mir an dem Auto die Finger schmutzig machen? 
Wozu gibts Werkstätten?


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ne, viel fahren muss ich eigentlich nicht.
> Und ich habs nochmal überschlagen, 300 € sinds ungefähr.
> Ich steige bei 80-90% ein...Versicherung muss ich aber net selber zahlen...
> Und Benziner sind in der Steuer ja net so teuer wie Diesel.



Es kommt halt auf deine tägliche STrecke an, die du fährst.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. August 2010)

Die Strecke wird net so groß sein, 1 Jahr lang bin ich erst mal bei der BW, da fahr ich nur am Wochenende, aber auch net so weit. Unter der Woche nicht. Und wenn es klappt, dann bleibt die BW mein Arbeitgeber, und dann werde ich, denke ich mal, auch nicht mehr als 20 km am Tag fahren.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Die Strecke wird net so groß sein, 1 Jahr lang bin ich erst mal bei der BW, da fahr ich nur am Wochenende, aber auch net so weit. Unter der Woche nicht. Und wenn es klappt, dann bleibt die BW mein Arbeitgeber, und dann werde ich, denke ich mal, auch nicht mehr als 20 km am Tag fahren.



20 am ganzen Tag? Sehr wenig... tut nem Auto auch nicht so gut, da musste am Wochenende öfters mal Langstrecken fahren. 

Also sollte deine Wahl auf ein Benziner fallen, welcher sich spritsparend und trotzdem gut fahren lässt.

Ich fahr 40 Km am Tag...


----------



## Dustin91 (16. August 2010)

Ja, kommt halt ganz drauf an.
Wenn ich bei der BW angestellt sein sollte, werde ich mir natürlich eine Wohnung in der Nähe meines Standortes suchen. Am Wochenende werde ich ja dann auch mal zu den Eltern, Freunden fahren etc....
das mit den 20 km war halt nur mal grob geschätzt. 
Im Durchschnitt wirds schon mehr sein, so 10000 Km im Jahr....


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ich fahr 40 Km am Tag...



Ich 150-200 km am Tag und das mit einem Benziner


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Dann kauf dir mal eine Diesel. 
Elektroauto bringt ja nichts, weil du dann zwischendurch aufladen müsstest.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich 150-200 km am Tag und das mit einem Benziner



Ganz schöne... Da brauchste aber wirklich n Auto mit Dampf unter der Haube, da kannste net wie Ich mit 70 / 90 PS rumtuckern


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ganz schöne... Da brauchste aber wirklich n Auto mit Dampf unter der Haube, da kannste net wie Ich mit 70 / 90 PS rumtuckern



Die PS-Zahl ist bei solchen Strecken für mich absolut irrelevant, da es eh nicht sinnvoll ist bei solchen Strecken dauerhaft zu rasen. Denn bei 150-200 km am Tag macht es sich an der Tankstelle extrem bemerkbar, ob du mit 200 auf der Autobahn entlang geknüppelt bist, oder ob du mit Richtgeschwindigkeit gefahren bist. Das soll heißen, dafür reichen auch 45 PS aus um kostengünstig von A nach B zu kommen 

Ich bin auch früher einen Volvo V70 mit 193 PS gefahren und nun habe ich 95 PS, das reicht vollkommen aus und es ist im Unterhalt weitaus günstiger


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Mein Tipp, fahr in dem Geschwindigkeitsbereich der LKWs, noch besser im Windschatten, das spart eine Menge Sprit und ob du nun ein paar Minuten mehr brauchst, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2010)

Und bei einer Massenkarambolage ist es dann auch egal, wie groß das Auto ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Stimmt, wenn der LKW von hinten drückt und dich in den vor dir schiebt, ist es egal, ob du sparsam gefahren bist oder nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. August 2010)

Hat irgendjemand außer mir auch dass Gefühl, dass A6-Fahrer nicht mehr unbedingt die schnellen, dreisten, aggressiven Fahrer sind, sondern das Ganze zum Passat Variant rüberschwenkt? 
Ich erkläre mir das so, dass die Unternehmen ihren Mitarbeitern aufgrund der Wirtschaftskrise usw. eben keinen A6-Firmenwagen hinstellen, sondern jetzt einen Passat - das Fahrverhalten hat sich jedoch nicht geändert.
Anyone?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass der Passat Fahrer aufschließen will.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

Na wenn das so ist dann wartest mal noch 5 Jahre und du wirst von Ladas beträngt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2010)

Bei Audi und VW gibt es fast nur zwei Typen von Fahrern.

Entweder Hut, oder Bleifuß.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

Und die mit Bleifuß sitzen meist in nem Golf und ham Atzenschrott am laufen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2010)

Die Musik wird in einem A3 aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Vorallem, wenn der gleiche Atzenschrott aus dem Boxen dröhnt, weil der gleiche Typ drin hockt.


----------



## Nekro (16. August 2010)

Wenn es n R32 oder S3 wäre und ich drin säße, es meiner wäre und ich das ne Zeit lang hören müsste ... man muss Opfer bringen xP


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

Wieso musst du das in deinem Auto hören, wenn dus nich willst??


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2010)

Man müsste ihm halt so ein Auto schenken, damit er sich solche Musik freiwillig anhört.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (16. August 2010)

Hmm sorry steh grad irgendwie aufm schlauch! mirs egal welches Auto ich fahre und da läuft dann das was mir gefällt!


----------



## Nekro (16. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Man müsste ihm halt so ein Auto schenken, damit er sich solche Musik freiwillig anhört.



er hat es erfasst!  

egal? uh nein bloß nicht...wo bleibt der Spaß?


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2010)

Dafür bräuchte es bei mir schon einen SLR. 
Eins der wenigen deutschen Autos, die ich mag.


----------



## Nekro (17. August 2010)

Mir fallen da mehrere ein, besonders die aus Zuffenhausen !


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. August 2010)

Es gibt ein paar alte Mercedes und bei den neuen nur der SLR, oder der mit den Flügeltüren, weiß jetzt grad nicht wie der heißt.

Koenigsegg ist doch auch aus Deutschland, oder?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (17. August 2010)

Naja Porsche ist zwar gut aber langweilig!

@Fadi du mienst den neuen SLS oder den alten 300SL


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. August 2010)

Ja, meine ich.

Von Porsche gibts einen guten, weiß aber auch wieder nicht, wie der heißt.
Hat irgendwas über 600PS.

Der Rest sieht für mich ziemlich gleich aus.


----------



## Nekro (17. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Naja Porsche ist zwar gut aber langweilig!



oh bitte, was ist an nem Porsche langweilig?
Die Sportlichkeit ? Der rassige 6zylinder Boxersound? 

Manche mögens sportlich, manche gemütlich.
Aber ein Porsche ist nicht langweilig 
Fahr mal mit einem 

Mehrere gute:
-GT3 (RS)
-Turbo (S)
-GT2 (RS)
um nur ein paar aufzuzählen ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. August 2010)

Ja, Porsche fahren macht schon Spaß, aber mich stört bei denen, wie bei den meisten deutschen, dass alle Autos fast gleich aussehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Koenigsegg ist doch auch aus Deutschland, oder?


 
Der kommt aus Schweden.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (17. August 2010)

Porsche sieht man leider zu oft auf deutschen Strassen daher finde ich den eher langweilig! 



> oh bitte, was ist an nem Porsche langweilig?
> Die Sportlichkeit ? Der rassige 6zylinder Boxersound?
> 
> Manche mögens sportlich, manche gemütlich.
> ...



Der Sound ist nicht schlecht aber meiner Meinung nach kommt Porsche nicht an Ferrari ran!


----------



## Whoosaa (17. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der kommt aus Schweden.


 
Das hat jetzt aber lange zum Googlen gedauert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. August 2010)

Dann gibts ja noch weniger deutsche Autos, die ich mag.


----------



## Nekro (17. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Porsche sieht man leider zu oft auf deutschen Strassen daher finde ich den eher langweilig!



Boxter, Cayenne sieht man oft, das stimmt.
Aber "richtige" alá 911er find ich sind rar.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (17. August 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt aber lange zum Googlen gedauert.




Quanti wird alt!

@Nekro. Jo den 911er sieht man selten aber der hat sich in 30 Jahren kaum verändert vom Design her!


----------



## Nekro (17. August 2010)

ich finds trotzdem top!
Wofür was verändern wenns (fast) allen gefällt! Seit jeher verkauft er sich sehr gut.
Klar das er net so oft produziert wird wie ein Golf, aber für seinen Preis geht er ab wie warme Semmel.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (17. August 2010)

Klar dennoch isn mir n ferrari lieber! Das sind Designschmankerl!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt aber lange zum Googlen gedauert.


 
Dazu braucht man Google nicht, das ist Allgemeinwissen. 
Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen hocke ich nicht ständig hier um Forum rum, da dauert das halt, bis man wieder postet.


----------



## Dr. Cox (17. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen hocke ich nicht ständig hier um Forum rum,



Dein Beitragscounter sagt da aber etwas ganz anderes


----------



## AMD64X2-User (17. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Dein Beitragscounter sagt da aber etwas ganz anderes




Er hat doch Chinesen im Keller!


----------



## Whoosaa (18. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen hocke ich nicht ständig hier um Forum rum...



Mmmmmkayyyyyy.. 
Ich würde mal glatt behaupten, aus diesem Forum sitzt du am meisten davor, aber egaaaaal...


----------



## Nekro (18. August 2010)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für ne Marke?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für ne Marke?



Audi (bin aber kein Markenfan).


----------



## Schmicki (18. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für ne Marke?



<------- siehe Avatar


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

Zum Thema Porsche:
Countdown to Motion: Porsche 918 Spyder Hybrid Drives. on Vimeo


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für ne Marke?




Audi... 80. Ist heute friscch aus dem TÜV gekommen - nahezu mängelfrei, weil ich mein Schätzchen pflege, da war selbst der Werkstattmeister begeistert.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. August 2010)

Fiat! Sind sehr zufrieden und haben letzten Freitag wieder einen gekauft!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Meine Base fährt einen und ist sehr begeistert.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Base fährt einen und ist sehr begeistert.



Base?? Modell??


----------



## CeresPK (18. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Zum Thema Porsche:
> Countdown to Motion: Porsche 918 Spyder Hybrid Drives. on Vimeo



mmmmhhhmm Den find ich echt unbannig Sexy 
schade das Man sich sowas als normalsterblicher nicht leisten können wird.

@Nekro
Subaru


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Base?? Modell??


 
Base ist das weibliche Gegenstück zu Vetter. 

Man, man, diese Bildungslücken... 

Cousin = Vetter
Cousine = Base

Und da ich Deutsch rede (und es vor vielen Jahren mal gelernt habe) nutze ich die deutschen Ausdrücke, auch wenn die aus der Mode gekommen sind.


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

nie gehört..


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Sag ich ja, Bildungslücken.


----------



## Tobucu (18. August 2010)

@ Nekro
Zurzeit VW Passt seit 6 jahren. 
Von mir bis her gefahren Wagen waren es 3 VW`s und 2 Audi`s.
Am meisten mochte ich mein 88er Audi Coupe 2.3 E. Das war ein schönes Spaßmobil.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

@Nekro

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1757117-post5139.html

Der Mini wird nächsten Monat gegen einen TT-RS ersetzt.


----------



## Tobucu (18. August 2010)

@ Blutstoff
Arrrght Respekt bin total neidisch. 
Wenn das Kleingeld nicht wäre, wäre der Wagen auch meine Erste Wahl.
Endlich mal wieder ein Fünf Zylinder von Audi. Der Klang ist Unverkennbar
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit.


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. August 2010)

Der RS ist ne richtig geile Rennsemmel von Audi... Feine Kiste


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß damit.


 
Danke, aber den wird in erster Linie meine Frau damit haben.


----------



## Tobucu (18. August 2010)

Die glückliche.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. August 2010)

im volksmund hat mercedes ja ein viel sportlicheres image als bmw..


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2010)

Wie kommst du denn darauf? Mercedes wird allgemein eher als Rentner-Marke angesehen. Habe noch nie von jemanden gehört, der Mercedes mit Sportlichkeit verbindet.

Außnahme: AMG, aber das ist ja nicht direkt Mercedes.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. August 2010)

jeder rentner fährt bmw, die jungen sportlichen kerle die ps und power wollen kaufen mercedes.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. August 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Mercedes wird allgemein eher als Rentner-Marke angesehen. Habe noch nie von jemanden gehört, der Mercedes mit Sportlichkeit verbindet.
> 
> Außnahme: AMG, aber das ist ja nicht direkt Mercedes.




Dann hörst des jetz von mir! Mercedes is sportlich! Die Renter nerven übelst!


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. August 2010)

wieso nerven die rentner ? naja schon, die immer mit ihren m- bmws... der neue 5er bmw wurde ja als das rentnerauto schlechthin betitelt.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. August 2010)

wie denn das?? hör ich zum ersten mal!
mercedes wird halt leider auch zu oft von rentern gekauft!


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> im volksmund hat mercedes ja ein viel sportlicheres image als bmw..


 
Was für eine haltlose Behauptung is'n das jetzt wieder. 



			
				WTFlikeROFL schrieb:
			
		

> jeder rentner fährt bmw, die jungen sportlichen kerle die ps und power wollen kaufen mercedes.


 
Sagt wer, du?



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> wieso nerven die rentner ? naja schon, die immer mit ihren m- bmws... der neue 5er bmw wurde ja als das rentnerauto schlechthin betitelt.


 
Und noch mehr Quatsch.


----------



## Klutten (18. August 2010)

So ein Kommentar kommt von jemandem, der erst in ein paar Jahren den Führerschein machen kann.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. August 2010)

man sieht öfter alte leute in nem M-BMW! und ich mache grad den führerschein!°


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> So ein Kommentar kommt von jemandem, der erst in ein paar Jahren den Führerschein machen kann.


 
Das erklärt natürlich einiges. Papas Auto ist halt das beste.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> man sieht öfter alte leute in nem M-BMW! und ich mache grad den führerschein!°


 
Ja und? Überraschung, das gleiche wirst du auch bei Porsche oder AMG feststellen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. August 2010)

weil du neidisch bist und zum führerschein besitzen banned worgen bist ? 
Ich hab den schein in ein paar wochen
mercedes gehört nunmal zu den sportlichsten autos der geschichte, bmw kann da nicht annähernd mithalten


----------



## Zoon (18. August 2010)

Kannst du mit sachlichen Argumenten dienen? Im Vergleich zum Trabant 601 ist ein Golf 1.4 auch sportlich.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> mercedes gehört nunmal zu den sportlichsten autos der geschichte, bmw kann da nicht annähernd mithalten


 
Wäre schön, wenn du das auch irgendwie belegen könntest, anstatt hier wild den Thread vollzuflamen.


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> jeder rentner fährt bmw, die jungen sportlichen kerle die ps und power wollen kaufen mercedes.



Junge Kerle und Mercedes? Kann es sein, dass du da was verwechselst? Mercedes ist das mit dem Stern...  
Weder auf dem Gymnasium, noch beim Studium, noch auf der Arbeit, noch beim Einkaufen habe ich junge Personen einen Mercedes fahren gesehen. Außer ein paar, die auf ältere Fahrzeuge stehen und daher ältere Mercedes fahren oder wenn mal das Auto der Eltern genutzt wurde.


Und das ein M3 eher von älteren gefahren wird und nicht von einem Durchschnitts-20 jährigen könnte am Preis und den Unterhaltskosten liegen. Ein C63 AMG ist auch nicht grad ein Studenen-Auto... (Zumal dass dann AMG ist und nicht wie bei BMW der M3 einfach "nur" die Sportversion)


Die ganzen alten 316i werden aber von recht jungen Rentnern gefahren...


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> (Zumal dass dann AMG ist und nicht wie bei BMW der M3 einfach "nur" die Sportversion)


 
Stimme dir bis auf den letzten Satz zu, denn den musst du mir nochmal genau erklären.


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2010)

AMG ist eine Tochter von der Daimler AG und bringt "selbstständig" AMG Modelle raus. Es ist nicht Mercedes-Benz selber, die die AMG Modelle rausbringen.
(Wusste bis eben gar nicht, dass Daimler AMG "mittlerweile" komplett aufgekauft hat)

Die M-Versionen kommen direkt von BMW oder nicht? Also quasi nur eine Sonderkennzeichnung wie bei Audi die S-Versionen.


Oder meintest du den ganz letzten Satz? (Du hast ja was zitiert...)


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> AMG ist eine Tochter von der Daimler AG und bringt "selbstständig" AMG Modelle raus. Es ist nicht Mercedes-Benz selber, die die AMG Modelle rausbringen.
> 
> Die M-Versionen kommen direkt von BMW oder nicht? Also quasi nur eine Sonderkennzeichnung wie bei Audi die S-Versionen.


 
Bei BMW ist es die M-GmbH in Garching, die für die M-Serien verantwortlich ist, was nicht mit Audis S-line gleichzusetzen ist.


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2010)

Ich meine auch nicht die S-Line, sondern die S-Versionen. Also z.B. S5, RS5 usw.
Die S-Line ist ja von der quattro GmbH. Von denen kommt laut Audi Seite ein Sportfahrwerk und optische Spielereien.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nicht die S-Line, sondern die S-Versionen.


 
Egal, ändert nichts an meiner Aussage zur M-GmbH. Die Quattro-GmbH ist übrigens auch verantwortlich für die RS-Modell und den R8.


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. August 2010)

Obwohl ich BMW noch weniger mag als Mercedes, ist BMW die sportlichere Marke.

Naja, mal vom SLR abgesehen.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, mal vom SLR abgesehen.


 
Der SLR ist ne dicke Kiste mit einem großen Motor. Schön zum Geradeausfahren auf der AB. Wirklich sportlich wird es erst mit dem neuen SLS.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. August 2010)

Der sieht dann auch noch besser aus.


----------



## Nekro (19. August 2010)

Mercedes baut eigentlich nur Autobahn-Killer. 
V12 BiTurbo, 6,3L V8 auf der Vorderachse etc. Auf AB bist du der Schnellste, nur wenige halten dort mit 
Aber auf der Rennstrecke sieht es gaaanz anders aus, Kurvengeschwindigkeit wird durch die Physik sehr stark beeinträchtigt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. August 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Fünf Zylinder von Audi. Der Klang ist Unverkennbar



Streng genommen ist er gar nicht von Audi. Der Rumpfmotor stammt vom amerikanischen VW Jetta.



Nekro schrieb:


> Mercedes baut eigentlich nur Autobahn-Killer.
> V12 BiTurbo, 6,3L V8 auf der Vorderachse etc. Auf AB bist du der Schnellste, nur wenige halten dort mit



DAs stimmt leider auch nicht so ganz.
Der kürzlich ausgelaufene M5 V10 war trotz Minderleistung auch in der Längsperformance besser als der E63 AMG und der Audi RS6.


----------



## 1821984 (19. August 2010)

man man man!
Hier ist was los.

Jeder Hersteller hat doch Renterautos im Pro.
Diese Autos sind die sogenannte Basisausstattung.
Ein BMW der 3er Reihe kann genauso häßlich sein wie ne C-Klasse.
Auch Audi kann sehr gut Renterautos bauen. Ich finde den begriff Renterauto bischen viel des guten.
Ein AMG C63 ist auch nen Renterauto. Ja warum nun? Viele ältere Herren, die sich noch mal was gönnen wollen von ihrer Lebensvers. oder so stellen sich son Auto hin.

Ich finde ein Renterauto kann man daran ausmachen, welche Farbe der Lack hat und die gesammte zusammenstellung des Autos.

Nicht umsonst kaufen sich sehr viele junge menschen andere Alus und geben da mal bis zu 3000€ aus und legen den Tiefer. Ich meine jetzt keine spielzeugdinger aus ner Zeitung oder so sondern halt schöner machen.

BMW verbindent man nun mal mit Dynamik und Sportlichkeit. Warum? weil jeder nen M3 usw. kennt. Aber die Masse macht nunmal ein 318-320 aus. Sind die nun sonderbar sportlich?

Ein Benz verbindet man mit purer Langeweile aber wer mal überlegt und auch mal Taxi fährt der findet das vielleicht schöner und ruiger. Besonders, wenn die Motoren locker mal eben 500.000km halten und die Ersatzteile im Preis ihres gleichen suchen. Ihr könnt euch ja mal schlau machen was ne Bremse vom AMG kostet und im RS6 oder so.

Meine frau würde nie in nen 3er einsteigen, weil der ein viel schlimmeres Image hat als Renterauto! Das ist in keinster weise irgendwie Rasistisch gemeint. 

Wenn ich dann überlege, was Audi für nen Zahnriemenwechsel haben möchte bei motoren ab V6 größe. Glatt ausgeschieden. Womit rechtfertigt man das? Qualität? Dann sollten die auf Kette umstellen oder wurde das mittlerweile gemacht?

Naja eigentlich wollte ich nur ausdrücken, dass man Renterauto nicht ausdiskutieren kann! Ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen mal nen Benz oder so als Kombi zu fahren. Und nun schaue ich mir diese Autos an.

Ob es nun ein C-32/55 oder S4 oder was ganz anders wird weis ich da noch nicht. Aber sonst bin ich vom V70 T5 ganz angetan. 
Man sollte halt auch mal übern Tellerrand schauen.

Naja und warum ein deutsches auto so teuer ist. Jeder sagt: wegen der Quali. Absolut quatsch. Was verdient ein Bandarbeiter bei Benz? ich weis es und es reicht. Bei Audi wird es genauso sein. Bei Toyota oder Mazda sicher was ganz anderes im verhältniss gesehen bestimmt nicht mal die Hälfte!
nur weil ne Lenkung nicht so gefühlvoll ist oder so hat das nichts mit schlechter Quali zu tun. Es muss halten und nicht alle 5km was kaputt gehen. 

So genug geschrieben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Das ist das Problem bei den "Premium" Herstellern. Die bauen Leistungsstarke Motoren ein und verkaufen das ganze dann als "Sportwagen mit vier Sitzen".
Aber von einem Sportwagen sind sie meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Nekro (19. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> DAs stimmt leider auch nicht so ganz.



so? was war denn daran falsch?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der kürzlich ausgelaufene M5 V10 war trotz Minderleistung auch in der Längsperformance besser als der E63 AMG und der Audi RS6.



davon hab ich doch kein Wort erwähnt.
*Aber:*
Audi RS6 : 4,5 s
E 63 AMG: 4,5 s
M5 V10: 4,7 s 

_( Daten von 0-100 km/h, alle Modelle sind als Limousine aufgelistet. Quelle: Autos » Fahrberichte + Autotests + Katalog = alle-autos-in.de)

_Der neue M5 V10 ist bis jetzt nur Prototyp und beschleunigt in 4,4sec auf 100, aber ist Prototyp  
Warts ab was der neue E63 mit 5,5L BiTurbo aufs Parkett legt, mal ebend von 525 auf 571 PS und viel mehr Drehmoment, dann sind die 4,4sec von BMW wieder geschlagen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber sonst bin ich vom V70 T5 ganz angetan.



Der V70 ist generell ein sehr schönes Auto, hatte den auch mal, aber nur mit 193 PS


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem bei den "Premium" Herstellern. Die bauen Leistungsstarke Motoren ein und verkaufen das ganze dann als "Sportwagen mit vier Sitzen".
> Aber von einem Sportwagen sind sie meilenweit entfernt.



Ja stimmt... Heutztage ist selbst n Polo mit 1,1 Liter Hubraum durch n Sportlenkrad sportlich und wird noch tiefergelegt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Da muss ich nur mein Audi angucken, der fühlt sich nicht mal ansatzweise so an wie ein Auto mit der Leistung und das Fahrwerk ist nicht sportlich, sondern eher hart.
Wenn ich eine Limousine kaufe, dann erwarte ich Limousine und kein Go-Cart.


----------



## Zoon (19. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Der neue M5 V10 ist bis jetzt nur Prototyp und beschleunigt in 4,4sec auf 100, aber ist Prototyp



Nö, der nächste M5 hat auch nen V8 Biturbo (den gleichen wie X6 M)


----------



## 8800 GT (19. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Dann hörst des jetz von mir! Mercedes is sportlich! Die Renter nerven übelst!


jup, stimm ich dir voll zu
Dass halt viele Rentner nen Benz fahren liegt halt daran, dass sie einfach etwas teurer sind und man es sich als junger Typ das nicht leisten kann.



Klutten schrieb:


> So ein Kommentar kommt von jemandem, der erst in ein paar Jahren den Führerschein machen kann.


Kann er sich keine eigene meinung bilden, nur weil er noch keinen Führerschein besitzt??
Arm, wenn man bedenkt, dass so ne Aussage von nem Mod kommt


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da muss ich nur mein Audi angucken, der fühlt sich nicht mal ansatzweise so an wie ein Auto mit der Leistung und das Fahrwerk ist nicht sportlich, sondern eher hart.
> Wenn ich eine Limousine kaufe, dann erwarte ich Limousine und kein Go-Cart.



Ist aber mittlerweile Gang und Gebe. 

Genau wie beim Fußball: Jeder der heute 2 mal gegen den Ball treten kann, ist gleich ein Megatalent.


----------



## Blutstoff (19. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> so? was war denn daran falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja, schon mal auf der AB von 0-100 km/h beschleunigt? In der Paxis sind die Zeiten von 100-200km/h wichtiger und da liegt der M5e60 vor der Konkurrenz. Ab 200 km/h wird der Abstand dann noch größer. 
Wie Zoon schon schrieb, der neue M5 bekommt einen stinknormalen überarbeiteten V8-Biturbo-AG-Motor.



> Das ist das Problem bei den "Premium" Herstellern. Die bauen Leistungsstarke Motoren ein und verkaufen das ganze dann als "Sportwagen mit vier Sitzen".


 
Das kann man so sicher nicht verallgemeinern.


@1821984

Du schreibst hier wieder ein Durcheinander. Ich spar mir mal die Quotes und komme gleich auf den Punkt.

Wenn du die Sportlichkeit eines 318er oder 320er vergleichen möchtest, mach das nicht mit einem M3 sondern z.B. mit einem Opel Vectra Audi A4 usw.

Dass eine Bremse für ein 100.000 Euro Fahrzeug mehr kostet, als eines für 15.000 Euro, sollte wohl wenig überraschend sein und bedarf keiner weiteren Diskussion.

Audi verbaut schon seit Jahren keine Zahnriemen mehr in sämtlichen V-Motoren.

Woran machst du Qualität fest? Schon mal die Innenraummaterialien eines Toyotas oder Mazdas mit einem Audi, BMW, oder Mercedes verglichen. Da fällt dir nichts auf?
Qualität zeichnet sich nicht ausschließlich aus einer guten Zuverlässigkeit aus, sondern auch auf die verwendeten Materialien und die Detailarbeit. Und dass Toyota ausfallsicherer als die deutschen Premiumhersteller sein soll, gehört leider ins Land der Märchen (Stichwort ADAC Pannenstatistik). In dem Bereich wurden die Asiaten längst überholt.




8800 GT schrieb:


> Kann er sich keine eigene meinung bilden, nur weil er noch keinen Führerschein besitzt??
> Arm, wenn man bedenkt, dass so ne Aussage von nem Mod kommt


 
Dann solltest du dir mal die Mühe machen und die Beiträge des User lesen, auf dem sich Kluttens Aussage bezog. Nur so'n Tipp von mir. Warum sollte ein Mod nicht seine Meinung äußern dürfen?


----------



## Blutstoff (19. August 2010)

*löschen bitte.*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Genau wie beim Fußball: Jeder der heute 2 mal gegen den Ball treten kann, ist gleich ein Megatalent.


 
Ich dachte, das gilt abgeändert in der Musikbranche so.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das gilt abgeändert in der Musikbranche so.



Dort kann man das auch hinein interpretieren.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. August 2010)

Zum Thema Mercedes: 
ich find Mercedes aktuell auch ansprechender als Audi oder BMW. Zummindest was die Limousinen der Unterenmittelklasse und der Mittelklasse angeht. BMW hat es wie Audi mit dem Design verkackt! die sehen sich einfach zu ähnlich. A4 könnte auf den ersten Blick auch ein A8 sein. Wenn der an einem vorbeifährt, kann man auch nicht mal eben das Maßband anhalten und messen, ob oder ob nicht. Das gleiche beim neuen 5'er. Ich stand heute nachm einkaufen vor nem BMW. Soviel wusste ich sofort. Welches Modell jedoch da gingen meine Gedankengänge von "3'er?!?" über "oder vlt 5'er?!? schaut dann aber ******* aus!" bis "Coupe, Prototyp oder nen 3'er aus'm Ostblock und nach gebaut?" (okay letzten beiden kamem von meinem Vater^^). 
Ich finde die beiden Modelle einfach nur hässlich, da waren beide Vorgängermodelle hübscher, dennoch ist die ähnlich kein zu nahe. Der Leihe erkennt es nicht (auf den ersten Blick) und ich sah den 5'er zum ersten mal in freier Wildbahn. lag vllt auch daran, das ich nicht erkannt hab. 
Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Die C und E klasse sehen, für mich, einfach besser aus. Und der C 63 AMG ist richtig nice! Es ist mir auch egal, ob BMW und Audi vllt 0,5sec schneller auf 100 sprinten oder nicht. ich finde die Fahrleistungen auch so schon ausreichend, da man sie wohl eh kaum im Alltag richtig aus fahren kann bzw bei 250 der Begrenzer Guten Tag sagt.





> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Genau wie beim Fußball: Jeder der heute 2 mal gegen den Ball treten kann, ist gleich ein Megatalent.




Ich versteh den ganzen Misst da eh nicht. 20 Typen die sich um nen Ball prügeln. Anstatt die einfach 20 Bälle auf'n Platz werfen. Hätte jeder einen 



lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Blutstoff (19. August 2010)

Wer es nötig hat, ein Auto aus Imagegründen zu kaufen und nicht weil es Spaß macht, hat in meinen Augen im Leben eh schon verloren. Da hätte ich mir statt Nissan einen M3 oder 911er kaufen müssen. Dazu gehört auch, dass es mir völlig egal wäre, wenn jemand meinen A8 (sofer ich einen fahre) mit einem A4 verwechselt. Na und?


----------



## computertod (19. August 2010)

ich hoffe ich kann folgende Frage hier mal stellen:
und zwar brauch ich nen Autoradio, welches Theoretisch nur nen USB Anschluss haben muss. auf CD/Speicherkarte kann ich verzichten. selbst "normale" Radiosender brauch ich eigentlich nicht
das ganze haltmöglichst günstig


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. August 2010)

sehr schöne Einstellung!
Auch wenn ich mir keines diese Autos leisten kann...

Gibt es eig Einwände gegen den "aktuellen" Suzuki Swift 1,3? 
Wird ein Gebrauchter der ersten Jahre (05/06) hat da jemand Erfahrung?
kauf ist leider auch noch nicht sicher, da ich es mir eig nur des Winters wegen und für Fahrten weiter raus aus der Stadt als 50km zulegen würde. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (19. August 2010)

Die Swift der von dir genannten Baujahre sind ganz solide und haben wenige Mängel. Da kannst du ruhig zugreifen, wenn es ein Stadtflitzer werden soll.


----------



## Tobucu (19. August 2010)

Mein nähstes Auto soll mir auch wieder Spaß bringen. Da ich wieder Single bin benötige ich auch nur ein Kleinwagen. Tendiere zu einem aus der VW-Gruppe.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Swift der von dir genannten Baujahre sind ganz solide und haben wenige Mängel. Da kannst du ruhig zugreifen, wenn es ein Stadtflitzer werden soll.



ab und an soll die Strecke auch länger werden, aber das sollte man schaffen, da es eh nur in und durch den Harz geht. 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (19. August 2010)

Bergauf musst du eben mal einen Gang zurückschalten.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bergauf musst du eben mal einen Gang zurückschalten.



Das ist im Harz generell sinnvoll


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

> ich hoffe ich kann folgende Frage hier mal stellen:
> und zwar brauch ich nen Autoradio, welches Theoretisch nur nen USB Anschluss haben muss. auf CD/Speicherkarte kann ich verzichten. selbst "normale" Radiosender brauch ich eigentlich nicht
> das ganze haltmöglichst günstig



Stand vor kurzem vor der gleichen Frage. CD und Radio brauch ich im Prinzip nicht, nur eine gute USB-Kompatibilität war mir wichtig. Habe dann letztendlich zum JVC KDR-411 gegriffen und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Es liest die Ordner superschnell aus, hat bisher auch jeden Titel ohne Probleme abgespielt und lässt sich ziemlich gut bedienen. Das Radio ist mit ca. 75€ auch relativ günstig.

@Topic:
ich hab heut mein erstes eigenes Auto gekauft  ein gebrauchter Peugeot 206 in weiß...nix besonderes, aber er fährt


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Das ist die Hauptsache, Glückwunsch zum neuen Wagen.


----------



## Blutstoff (20. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> ich hab heut mein erstes eigenes Auto gekauft  ein gebrauchter Peugeot 206 in weiß...nix besonderes, aber er fährt


 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. August 2010)

danke euch


----------



## 1821984 (20. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> @1821984
> 
> Du schreibst hier wieder ein Durcheinander. Ich spar mir mal die Quotes und komme gleich auf den Punkt.
> 
> ...



mmh! nicht richtig verstanden was ich meine. Ich mache hier keine sportlichkeit aus von nem 320 zum M3. Für mich sind das alles autos wo ich mir keine gedanken drüber mache. 
Ich meine die aussagen, dass ein BMW generell sportlicher ist als ein Mercedes. Dabei sind alle Autos dieser Marken sowas von unsportlich! Das hat zum glück nichts mit guten Aussehen zu tun. Quanten... hat mich richtig verstanden. Kaum baut man nen dicken Motor vorne rein, ist es gleich ein sportwagen! Ja sicher ist man darmit schneller unterwegs aber zum sportwagen gehört noch bischen mehr!

Premiumhersteller gleich schönere Materialien? Wenn in einem 70t€ Auto Holzimitat drin steckt ist das für mich trotzdem noch scheiß plastik. Ob es nun wie Alu oder Holz aussieht ist mir wumpe. Den Innenraum eines BMW 3er könnte man mir schenken, ich würde da nicht mit fahren! Ist aber geschmackssache zum glück. Da sieht nen Honda Akkord besser aus obwohl es auch nur PLastik ist. Da brauch man aber nicht drüber diskutieren weils nunmal ne Geschmacksfrage ist und deswegen will ich dazu keine Antwort haben.

Einen Volvo V70 habe ich ins auge gefasst, weil mir dieses Auto sehr gut gefällt. Über den Innenraum kann man streiten aber es gibt schlimmeres. Aber Volvo hat mit die beste Sicherheitsausstattung, die Preise sind völlig i.O. und man muss sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Klischees rumärgern von wegen: schau mal er hat nen Benz = zuviel kohle oder oder oder. 

Ach ja: Die AMG Bremse kostet vielleicht 25% mehr als beim meinem Leon. Wenn ich zu Audi gehe, kann ich mir da gleich einen neuen Leon kaufen?

Bitte bei der sache bleiben. Ich habe meine meinung, weil ich schon seit jahren mit Autos von gross bis klein zu tun habe. Nicht nur aus der zeitung. Außerdem sind andere sachen wichtiger als wie, wer hat den größten und kann am schnellsten. Für mich muss das alles auch noch im guten bezahlbaren zustand sein! Und wenn alle immer so tun als wenn ein Japaner so schlecht ist, der sollte am besten mal einen Langzeittest durchführen, weil meistens sind sie noch keinen gefahren! Klar die Lenkung usw. Aber das wären mir min. 10t€ weniger wert. Oder fahrt ihr nur auf der Rennstrecke?

Man kann sachen schön und häßlich finden aber eine Meinung nur aus der Zeitung hier hinzustellen. Naja das geht auch anders.

Für mich muss ein Sportwagen ein paar bestimmte sachen erfüllen:
-Drehzahlmesser in der mitte!!! 
-Kofferraum muss platz fürn nen Helm und Anzug haben alles andere ist zusätzlicher balast
-Gewicht sollt nicht unbedingt bei über 1300kg liegen. Am besten so um die 1000kg!

Wenn ich in nem AMG oder RS4/6 oder M3 sitzte, hab ich immer noch ein auto unter mir, was ich auch mit 100PS kaufen kann und das genauso ausieht nur das der Tacho bis 300 geht. Da kann man nicht von sportwagen reden.
Hört sich zwar an, als wenn diese Autos nichts können aber eigentlichhaben sie nur nen großen Motor und nen strafferes Fahrwerk und fertig. Spielerein wie Schaltzeiten verkürzen usw. Beim M3 soll das getriebe denn immer no knallen. Ob das gut ist.
das einzigste was ich beim M3 geil finde, ist der Drehzalmesser, der von Kalt nach Warm seinen roten bereich nach hinten verschiebt.
Wenn ich nen Unfall habe und bau mir deswegen die stossstangen vom Topmodell dran denken gleich alle: geil was für ne Karre! Können tut er aber nichts! bei einem Sportwagen sollte ich mir eher gedanken machen über sachen wie:
- Motor 350 oder 450PS
- Leder Alkantra mit Farbe oder Wildleder
- Sitzte für Langzeit oder Vollschale
- Auspuff mit Klappensteuerung? klar rein damit
- Klima? ist nicht im Programm!!!
- Radio? ich hab den Motor!!!

Das ist Emotion! ein AMG oder M3 ist: Alltagsauto mit dampf und paar spielerein, aber ich kann auch noch mein Kind transportieren und es ist dynamischer als nur mit 150PS. 
Ich könnte stundenlang weitermachen aber das führt ja zu nichts. Ich freu mich lieber, dass ich heute spätschicht habe und wieder AMG`s zusammenbauen darf und das gleiche auto auch mit nen 100PS diesel zusammenbauen darf usw. Ja ja diese Sportwagenbauer haben an die zehn Motoren für ein und das gleiche Modell im Programm! Bremsanlagen werden auch in allen möglichen größen eingebaut usw. Aber das wichtigste ist, dass an jedem Motor nen klimakompressor dran hängt! Damit Mutti auch nicht heiß wird in dem Brachiallem Auto was in 4,5-15 Sec. von 0-100 geht. Je nachdem was ich fürn Motor drin habe.


----------



## Necthor (20. August 2010)

MoinMoin,

ich hab ne Frage zu Versicherungsprozenten.
Seit 1 Jahr und 10 Monaten habe ich kein Auto und auch keine sonstigen Versicherungspflichtigen Fahrzeuge.
Weiss jemand wie lange die Versicherungsprozente unverändert bleiben?

Danke


----------



## 1821984 (20. August 2010)

Du kannst doch nachweisen anhand der letzten versicherungsbescheide, mit wieviel Prozent und Unfallfreie Jahre usw.! 

Ich denke, da müssen sie dich auch wieder einstufen! Nur weil du jetzt 2 Jahre kein auto gefahen bist können die doch nicht sagen, dass du kein auto mehr fahren kannst!


----------



## Necthor (20. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Nur weil du jetzt 2 Jahre kein auto gefahen bist können die doch nicht sagen, dass du kein auto mehr fahren kannst!



Doch, genau das können Sie, zumindest war das vor ein paar Jahren so.
Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht auf wieviel % man zurückgestuft wurde.


----------



## Zoon (20. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Gibt es eig Einwände gegen den "aktuellen" Suzuki Swift 1,3?
> Wird ein Gebrauchter der ersten Jahre (05/06) hat da jemand Erfahrung?
> kauf ist leider auch noch nicht sicher, da ich es mir eig nur des Winters wegen und für Fahrten weiter raus aus der Stadt als 50km zulegen würde.
> 
> ...



Der Swift ist sehr schön, worauf du achten musst:

- teilweise schlecht konserviert, such dir einen aus bei dem man gleich am Anfang nochmal den Unterbodenschutz verbessert hat, dessen Qualtität schwankt schon enorm.
- Bremsen quietschen (typisch Suzuki)
-Es gab ein oder 2 Rückrufaktionen (Sitzschiene und noch was anderes) guck ob die gemacht wurden.
- Der 1.3er streut sehr stark, manchen gehen ganz gut und einige kommen nicht aus dem Knick, solltest deshalb auch mehrere probefahren, oder nehm den 1.5er, bei euch in der bergigen Gegend evtl besser. Den 1.3er gabs wiederum auch mit Allrad, allerdings selten verkauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Doch, genau das können Sie, zumindest war das vor ein paar Jahren so.
> Ich weiss jetzt nur nicht auf wieviel % man zurückgestuft wurde.


 
Ich glaube, wenn du 5 Jahre lang kein Auto hattest (also auf dich angemeldet) verfällt die Einstufung und du fängst wieder so an wie auch ein Fahranfänger.

Einfach mal bei einer Versicherung nachfragen, die müssten das ja wissen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn du 5 Jahre lang kein Auto hattest (also auf dich angemeldet) verfällt die Einstufung und du fängst wieder so an wie auch ein Fahranfänger.
> 
> Einfach mal bei einer Versicherung nachfragen, die müssten das ja wissen.



Als Fahranfänger würdest du bei 240% anfangen. Nach der Probezeit rutscht ein Fahranfänger auf 120%. Und ich denke da wird man dann auch wieder einsteigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Jop, irgendsowas hab ich mal gelesen, dass einer, der lange kein Auto mehr hatte, ebenso da landet wo ein Fahranfänger auch ist.
Denn die Versicherungen nehmen ja an, dass weil er kein Auto angemeldet hatte, auch nie Auto gefahren ist (er ist ja niemals mit dem Auto seines Ehepartners gefahren oder so ) und daher weniger Ahnung hat als ein Fahranfänger, der wenigstens mal den Fahrschulwagen gefahren ist.

Versicherung denken nie logisch, die denken immer in Wahrscheinlichkeiten, aber solchen Wahrscheinlichkeiten, die ihnen in den Kram passen, damit sie weniger zahlen müssen oder mehr kassieren können.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, irgendsowas hab ich mal gelesen, dass einer, der lange kein Auto mehr hatte, ebenso da landet wo ein Fahranfänger auch ist.
> Denn die Versicherungen nehmen ja an, dass weil er kein Auto angemeldet hatte, auch nie Auto gefahren ist (er ist ja niemals mit dem Auto seines Ehepartners gefahren oder so ) und daher weniger Ahnung hat als ein Fahranfänger, der wenigstens mal den Fahrschulwagen gefahren ist.
> 
> Versicherung denken nie logisch, die denken immer in Wahrscheinlichkeiten, aber solchen Wahrscheinlichkeiten, die ihnen in den Kram passen, damit sie weniger zahlen müssen oder mehr kassieren können.



Also ich denke, dass jemand der fünf Jahre gefahren ist und dann fünf Jahre nicht mehr gefahren ist immer noch besser und sicherer Auto fahren kann als jeder Fahranfänger


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Aber Versicherungen denken so nicht. 
Versicherungen denken auch, dass du einen Unfall haben wirst, sobald du ein altes Auto fährst, denn mit alten Autos fahren die Leute unaufmerksamer als mit neuen Autos.

Dass man seinen alten Wagen aber für den Job braucht und daher ebenso vorausschauend fährt wie mit einem neuen Wagen, sehen die Versicherungen nicht, daher musst du für den alten Astra deutlich mehr löhnen als für einen neuen Astra.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber Versicherungen denken so nicht.
> Versicherungen denken auch, dass du einen Unfall haben wirst, sobald du ein altes Auto fährst, denn mit alten Autos fahren die Leute unaufmerksamer als mit neuen Autos.
> 
> Dass man seinen alten Wagen aber für den Job braucht und daher ebenso vorausschauend fährt wie mit einem neuen Wagen, sehen die Versicherungen nicht, daher musst du für den alten Astra deutlich mehr löhnen als für einen neuen Astra.



Stimmt auch wieder, habe das selber einmal verglichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Genau, Versicherungen sind wie Banken, sie versuchen dir Dinge aufzuschwatzen, die du eigentlich nicht brauchst, ihnen aber hohe Rendite bringt.
Als ich letztend die Gewinne von meiner Aktienspekulation bekomme hatte (), kam auch gleich ein Banker an und wollte mir ein Investitionsmodell vorschlagen.
Ich habs durchgelesen und ihn ausgelacht. 
Hat mich stark an die komischen Pakete erinnert, mit der die Banken vor 2 Jahren schwer baden gegangen sind. Offensichtlich haben die nichts dazu gelernt, aber wie soll man aus Fehlern auch lernen, die für sie keine sind und für deren Kosten die Allgemeinheit aufgekommen ist?


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat mich stark an die komischen Pakete erinnert, mit der die Banken vor 2 Jahren schwer baden gegangen sind. Offensichtlich haben die nichts dazu gelernt, aber wie soll man aus Fehlern auch lernen, die für sie keine sind und für deren Kosten die Allgemeinheit aufgekommen ist?



So etwas wurde mir auch schon angedreht, als ich einen Kredit aufnehmen wollte, bei 10% Zinsen habe ich mir das dann aber doch noch einmal durch den Kopfe gehen lassen und mich lieber für einen Gebrauchtwagen anstelle eines Neuwagens entschieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Und weil du jetzt einen gebrauchten fährst, wirst du von der Versicherung abgezockt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und weil du jetzt einen gebrauchten fährst, wirst du von der Versicherung abgezockt.



Stimmt auch wieder  

Jetzt zahle ich mit Teilkasko das gleiche, wie mich die Vollkasko für den Neuwagen gekostet hätte. Ist das nicht krank? 

Ich bin aber froh, dass ich keinen Golf mehr fahre, der kostet nämlich doppelt bis drei mal so viel wie mein jetziger in der Versicherung


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Lass den Wagen noch älter werden, dann zahlst du für Haftpflicht mehr als für Vollkasko beim neuen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lass den Wagen noch älter werden, dann zahlst du für Haftpflicht mehr als für Vollkasko beim neuen.



So weit lasse ich das besser gar nicht erst kommen


----------



## Nekro (20. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass jemand der fünf Jahre gefahren ist und dann fünf Jahre nicht mehr gefahren ist immer noch besser und sicherer Auto fahren kann als jeder Fahranfänger



achja? Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Ich schon, Erfahrung kannst du nicht mit Ausbildung kompensieren.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> So etwas wurde mir auch schon angedreht, als ich einen Kredit aufnehmen wollte, bei 10% Zinsen habe ich mir das dann aber doch noch einmal durch den Kopfe gehen lassen und mich lieber für einen Gebrauchtwagen anstelle eines Neuwagens entschieden



Kluge Wahl, alleine schon der Wertverlust ist in den ersten 3 Jahren ja enorm. 40 % rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Man könnte immer alte Kisten kaufen, die gerade noch 2 Jahre Tüv bekommen haben und die dann auffahren.
1. Man braucht nie zum Tüv und sich da rumärgern. 
2. Man gibt nie viel Geld für ein Auto aus. 
3. Man ist kein Markenfetischist, da es keine Rolle spielt an welchem Auto der neue Tüv Stempel klebt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte immer alte Kisten kaufen, die gerade noch 2 Jahre Tüv bekommen haben und die dann auffahren.
> 1. Man braucht nie zum Tüv und sich da rumärgern.
> 2. Man gibt nie viel Geld für ein Auto aus.
> 3. Man ist kein Markenfetischist, da es keine Rolle spielt an welchem Auto der neue Tüv Stempel klebt.



TÜV ist mein Freund, 3 Mängel an meinem alten Auto haben die gefunden... mehr net, und das obwohl mein Auto 5 Monate jünger ist als Ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Mit meinem Corsa war ich damals da, seit dem brauchte ich nicht mehr zum Tüv.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit meinem Corsa war ich damals da, seit dem brauchte ich nicht mehr zum Tüv.



Hat seine Vorteile


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Der Ford muss erst nächstes Jahr zum Tüv, mit dem Audi fahre ich eh nicht hin und der OPC weiß gar nicht, wie Tüv aussieht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Dass man seinen alten Wagen aber für den Job braucht und daher ebenso vorausschauend fährt wie mit einem neuen Wagen, sehen die Versicherungen nicht, daher musst du für den alten Astra deutlich mehr löhnen als für einen neuen Astra.



Das alte Fahrzeuge höher in der Versicherung sind liegt primär am Klientel. Denn einen alten Astra kann sich jeder Assi leisten, einen Neuen nur jeder Assi mit Job  .
Spaß beiseite, alte Autos werden tw. von jüngerem Publikum gekauft und verursachen höhere Schäden, denn das ist das einzige was Versicherungen interessiert, was kostet sie wieviel. Alles andere ist denen logischerweise latte.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2010)

ist das "jüngere Publikum" nicht bereits mit ihren 240% beschäftigt? -_-
ich hab vorhin so abgekotzt als ich den Versicherungsrechner mal nervte. 1650tacken jährlich. Guten Tag leeres Sparschwein! wenn wir die Versicherung über mein Vater laufen lassen, ist das auch so eine Sache. 2.tes Auto, nicht Hauptfahrzeugführer, Sohn der grade den Lappen gemacht hat aber^^ -> 1600Tacken.
Schlag ins Gesicht Fäusten und Füßen (ist das überhaupt noch ein Schlag?)

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> TÜV ist mein Freund, 3 Mängel an meinem alten Auto haben die gefunden... mehr net, und das obwohl mein Auto 5 Monate jünger ist als Ich.



Dann komm mal zu mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Du bist bei der Dekra, die Jungs kann man mit Bier bestechen, den Tüv nicht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> achja? Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher.



Wieso denn nicht?

Also wenn ich so manche Fahranfänger durch die Gegend fahren sehe, dann bin ich echt der Meinung, dass sie entweder gar keinen Führerschein hätte erhalten sollen, oder aber, dass eine Nachschulung nötig ist...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich schon, Erfahrung kannst du nicht mit Ausbildung kompensieren.



Absolut richtig 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das alte Fahrzeuge höher in der Versicherung  sind liegt primär am Klientel. Denn einen alten Astra kann sich jeder  Assi leisten, einen Neuen nur jeder Assi mit Job  .
> Spaß beiseite, alte Autos werden tw. von jüngerem Publikum gekauft und  verursachen höhere Schäden, denn das ist das einzige was Versicherungen  interessiert, was kostet sie wieviel. Alles andere ist denen  logischerweise latte.


 
Absolut richtig, das Kliente ist mit Schuld an hohen  Versicherungskosten. Deshalb ist es auch immer sinnvoll ein Auto zu  nehmen, das nicht von jedem Fahranfänger/Möchtegernprollo-Tuner gefahren  wird. Das heißt, dass Golf 2-4(bald wohl auch der 5er wenn er günstiger  wird)  und Polo immer eine schlechte Wahl ist, wenn man niedrige  Unterhaltskosten möchte. Irgendwann wird jede Golf/Polo-Version zum  Lieblingsobjekt der Tuner/Fahranfänger. Man muss ich also schon etwas  umschauen, wer genau was für ein Auto fährt 




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> ist das "jüngere Publikum" nicht bereits mit ihren 240% beschäftigt? -_-
> ich hab vorhin so abgekotzt als ich den Versicherungsrechner mal nervte.  1650tacken jährlich. Guten Tag leeres Sparschwein! wenn wir die  Versicherung über mein Vater laufen lassen, ist das auch so eine Sache.  2.tes Auto, nicht Hauptfahrzeugführer, Sohn der grade den Lappen gemacht  hat aber^^ -> 1600Tacken.
> Schlag ins Gesicht Fäusten und Füßen (ist das überhaupt noch ein Schlag?)




Also wenn die Versicherung über deinen Vater läuft, dann werden das bestimmt keine 240% mehr sein 

Um was für ein Auto geht das denn? 1600€ im Jahr bei 240% sind doch noch recht günstig...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du bist bei der Dekra, die Jungs kann man mit Bier bestechen, den Tüv nicht.



Einer meiner Freunde macht auch TÜV-Prüfungen und fährt mit einem Auto ohne funktionierenden Kat durch die Gegend 




Klutten schrieb:


> Dann komm mal zu mir



Da hätte ich gleich mal eine Frage an dich, ich hoffe, dass du sie mir beantworten kannst...

Wie schnell kann denn eigentlich ein Kat kaputt gehen, wenn man eine   gewisse Zeit nur mit 3 anstelle von 4 Zylindern durch die Gegend fährt   und das unverbrannte Benzin in den Kat kommt?


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Einer meiner Freunde macht auch TÜV-Prüfungen und fährt mit einem Auto ohne funktionierenden Kat durch die Gegend



An meinem alten Kahn habe ich auch so viele Mängel, dass ich sie kaum an allen 10 Fingern zählen kann. ^^ Zum Glück gibt es demnächst ein neues Vehikel.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. August 2010)

Eine Frage:

warum dürfen eigentlich Menschen mit einer schweren körperlichen Behinderung Auto fahren?
Ich habe in den letzten 2 Tagen zwei mal einen Frau jenseits der 70 gesehen, die 2 Krücken hat, kaum 10 Meter laufen kann, 30 Sekunden braucht um ins Auto einzusteigen aber dennoch selber fährt. Ich frage mich:" Wieso darf so etwas Auto fahren?"

Das ist jetzt nicht irgendwie rassistisch o.ä., aber wenn man die Frau so gesehen hat, kann man sich zu 100 % sicher sein, dass sie niemals eine Vollbremsung mit ihren behinderten Beinen hinkriegt, ganz zu schweigen von der Reaktionszeit, wenn ihr z.b. ein Kind vors Auto läuft?
Gibt es denn irgendwelche Prüffristen, in deren Zeitraum, z.b. alle 2 Jahre ein Rentner auf seine Fahrtüchtigkeit überprüft wird?

Sowas gibts ja auch mit dem LKW-Führerschein, und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die meisten LKW-Fahrer besser als Renter fahren...


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Sowas gibts ja auch mit dem LKW-Führerschein, und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die meisten LKW-Fahrer besser als Renter fahren...



Das glaubst auch nur du, ich kann dir da ganz andere Storys erzählen 

Nein, Spaß beiseite, sowohl die meisten Rentner als auch die meisten LKW-Fahrer sind meiner Meinung nach neben Fahranfängern/tunende Möchtegernrennfaherer die größte Gefährdung im Straßenverkehr


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. August 2010)

Es können auch Rollstuhlfahrer mit Autos fahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> warum dürfen eigentlich Menschen mit einer schweren körperlichen Behinderung Auto fahren?
> Ich habe in den letzten 2 Tagen zwei mal einen Frau jenseits der 70 gesehen, die 2 Krücken hat, kaum 10 Meter laufen kann, 30 Sekunden braucht um ins Auto einzusteigen aber dennoch selber fährt. Ich frage mich:" Wieso darf so etwas Auto fahren?"


 
Weil der Führerschein, im Gegensatz zum Ausweis oder Reisepass, niemals abläuft.
Du kannst also solange Autofahren, wie du willst.
Erst ein Gericht kann dir eine Fahruntauglichkeit aussprechen, sonst niemand.
Wenn die Frau also der Meinung ist, dass sie noch fahren kann, dann gibts kein Gesetz, das ihr das Recht selbst zu fahren abspricht.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. August 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es können auch Rollstuhlfahrer mit Autos fahren.


Ja schon, natürlich gibt es auch junge Autofahrer die eine Behinderung haben, aber die haben ergo auch eine schnellere Reaktion als Halbfossilien....
Und die haben meist auch ein umgebautes Auto in dem man alles mit der Hand bedienen kann....


----------



## Dustin91 (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil der Führerschein, im Gegensatz zum Ausweis oder Reisepass, niemals abläuft.
> Du kannst also solange Autofahren, wie du willst.
> Erst ein Gericht kann dir eine Fahruntauglichkeit aussprechen, sonst niemand.
> Wenn die Frau also der Meinung ist, dass sie noch fahren kann, dann gibts kein Gesetz, das ihr das Recht selbst zu fahren abspricht.


Und warum müssen dann LKW-Fahrer alle paar Jahre zu einer Untersuchung, damit er nicht ausläuft?


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. August 2010)

Hast du auch den Innenraum ihres Autos gesehen?

Wenn der normal sein sollte, schließe ich mich quanti an.
Die meisten Rentner haben im Straßenverkehr wirklich nichts mehr verloren. 

Edit:
Weil LKW-Fahrer ein Beruf und PKW-Fahrer eine Berufung ist.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. August 2010)

Jo, der war normal. 
Da konnte ich nur den Kopf schütteln...
die stand aufm Parkplatz links neben mir, und als sie dann weggewackelt ist, hab ich mal reingelinst

Ja, manche sollte man, auch zu ihrem besten, aus dem Verkehr ziehen.
Da hocken doch manchmal echt Scheintote am Steuer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. August 2010)

Am besten war mal eine alte Frau (geschätzte 140) die von einem Parkplatz auf die Hauptstraße wollte.

Blick nach rechts, passt da kommt was, Blick nach links, passt da kommt auch was, dann können wir ja fahren.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> An meinem alten Kahn habe ich auch so viele   Mängel, dass ich sie kaum an allen 10 Fingern zählen kann. ^^ Zum Glück   gibt es demnächst ein neues Vehikel.



Dann hau ihn bloß schnell weg  

PS: Was für ein Auto ist das? 

So ähnlich war das bei meinem Golf 3 damals auch. Rost an den  Schwellern, Hinterachsbuchse verschlissen, vordere Kotflügel vergammelt,  eventuell Stoßdämpfer kaputt gewesen und das Schlimmste, ich musste ca  eine Woche mit drei Zylindern durch die Gegend fahren, bis wir den  Fehler gefunden haben. Weshalb ich davon ausging, dass der Kat komplett  hinüber war...

kannst du mir das als TüV-Prüfer eventuell beantworten, ob der Kat dadurch schon kaputt gewesen sein kann?

Im Endeffekt wären es mindestens 1500€ Reparaturkosten gewesen. Ich habe  den Golf drei dann verschrotten lassen und mir ein anderes Auto  zugelegt. Der Golf 3 war bisher das Schlimmste und schlechteste, sowie  teuerste Auto das ich bisher gefahren bin...



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Jo, der war normal.
> Da konnte ich nur den Kopf schütteln...
> die stand aufm Parkplatz links neben mir, und als sie dann weggewackelt ist, hab ich mal reingelinst
> 
> ...



Ich hatte heute auch schon wieder so etwas nerviges vor mir. Rechts vor Link kannte die Oma nicht, sie wusste auch mit Vorfahrtessschildern nichts anzufangen und dann ist die auch noch mit 20-30 durch die Stadt gekrochen


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2010)

Ich fahre gerade einen alten Honda Accord mit 2,2l. Ein extrem zuverlässiges Auto (habe 2 davon), welches 18 Jahre lang keine einzige Reparatur über sich ergehen lassen musste ...und 2 Monate bevor er jetzt weg sollte, haut es mir den Verteiler ohne Ankündigung weg und der Zahnriemen ist 1 Zahn übergesprungen. Beides war auf einem Abend schnell repariert, aber hat natürlich Geld gekostet, welches in das nächste Auto fließen sollte. Nun ja, ich glaube die Karre spürt, dass sie weg soll. 

Dein Kat wird sich in der Woche sicher verabschiedet haben. Unverbranntes Benzin auf dem Monolithen treibt die Temperaturen nach oben und zerstört schnell das Gefüge. Zudem leidet auch die Lambda-Regelung unter dem fehlenden Zylinder und der nicht sauberen Verbrennung.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerade einen alten Honda Accord mit 2,2l. Ein extrem zuverlässiges Auto (habe 2 davon), welches 18 Jahre lang keine einzige Reparatur über sich ergehen lassen musste ...und 2 Monate bevor er jetzt weg sollte, haut es mir den Verteiler ohne Ankündigung weg und der Zahnriemen ist 1 Zahn übergesprungen. Beides war auf einem Abend schnell repariert, aber hat natürlich Geld gekostet, welches in das nächste Auto fließen sollte. Nun ja, ich glaube die Karre spürt, dass sie weg soll.



Eigentlich ein schönes Auto 

Wieso muss er den weg, zu teuer im Unterhalt?



Klutten schrieb:


> Dein Kat wird sich in der Woche sicher verabschiedet haben. Unverbranntes Benzin auf dem Monolithen treibt die Temperaturen nach oben und zerstört schnell das Gefüge. Zudem leidet auch die Lambda-Regelung unter dem fehlenden Zylinder und der nicht sauberen Verbrennung.



Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass die Bude nachdem wieder alle vier Zylinder liefen weniger gezogen hat. Könnte ja an der Lamdasonde liegen, oder?

Ist wohl echt gut, dass ich die Karre damals weg gehauen habe, die hat echt nur Probleme gemacht. Der Golf 3 war mein erster und letzter Privatkauf! Seit dem kaufe ich nur noch beim Händler Autos.


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2010)

Ich brauche ein großes Auto mit Automatik. Groß für das ganze Geraffel, welches ich permanent in der Karre habe und Automatik, weil ein Schaltwagen bei meinen Staustrecken einfach zu nervig ist. 

Bei dir war das Problem wohl eher der Kat, denn wenn mit der Sonde, bzw. mit der Regelung etwas überhaupt nicht mehr passt, geht die MIL im Cockpit an.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Also wenn die Versicherung über deinen Vater läuft, dann werden das bestimmt keine 240% mehr sein
> 
> Um was für ein Auto geht das denn? 1600€ im Jahr bei 240% sind doch noch recht günstig...



Suzuki Swift 1,3 (Modell EZ um 05/06)

Mag sein, dass 1600 für dich nicht wenig ist. Für mich aber schon, denn dann müsste ich ALLE anderen Ausgaben streichen. Handy, Party, Urlaub.... gut für meine 5€ Handyrechnung reicht es vllt noch aber das muss nicht sein.

Da Sache ist, dass wenn ich das über mein Vater laufen lasse, wird gefragt, ob er Hauptfahrzeugführer ist. das ist er aber nicht also wird nach dem Alter des Hauptfahrzeugführers gefragt und Zack! hast du wieder ein schickes Sümmchen.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich brauche ein großes Auto mit Automatik. Groß  für das ganze Geraffel, welches ich permanent in der Karre habe und  Automatik, weil ein Schaltwagen bei meinen Staustrecken einfach zu  nervig ist.
> 
> Bei dir war das Problem wohl eher der Kat, denn wenn mit der Sonde, bzw.  mit der Regelung etwas überhaupt nicht mehr passt, geht die MIL im  Cockpit an.




Was ich heftig finde, dass der Golf 4 den jetzt mein Bruder fährt so langsam auch anfängt mucken zu machen, wie mein vorheriger Golf 3. Irgendwie habe ich echt so das Gefühl, dass ein Golf doch nicht so gut ist, wie viele immer behaupten...

Der hat jetzt Wassereinbruch im Elektronikverteilerkasten und der Motor läuft im Stand irgendwie extrem unruhig. Man spürt ungefähr jede Sekunde so einen Stoß, dass macht er aber erst seit kurzem, als ich den gefahren bin hat er das noch nicht gemacht. Er wollte die Grotte aber unbedingt haben...




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Suzuki Swift 1,3 (Modell EZ um 05/06)
> 
> Mag sein, dass 1600 für dich nicht wenig ist. Für mich aber  schon, denn dann müsste ich ALLE anderen Ausgaben streichen. Handy,  Party, Urlaub.... gut für meine 5€ Handyrechnung reicht es vllt noch  aber das muss nicht sein.
> 
> Da Sache ist, dass wenn ich das über mein Vater laufen lasse, wird  gefragt, ob er Hauptfahrzeugführer ist. das ist er aber nicht also wird  nach dem Alter des Hauptfahrzeugführers gefragt und Zack! hast du wieder  ein schickes Sümmchen.



Ein Auto ist halt nicht günstig, ich konnte mir auch erst ein eigenes leisten, als ich selber richtig Kohl verdient habe. Und ich habe damals sogar mehr als 3000€ im Jahr bezahlen müssen bei 240%. Also sind deine 1600€ sogar noch richtig günstig dagegen. im Moment zahle ich für mein jetziges Auto 600-650€ im Jahr 

Hast du das Auto eigentlich schon gekauft?


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2010)

Ab dem Golf 4 sind sie mit etwas Pflege und regelmäßiger Wartung eigentlich recht gut. Auf jeden Fall kein Vergleich mit einem Golf 3.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ab dem Golf 4 sind sie mit etwas Pflege und regelmäßiger Wartung eigentlich recht gut. Auf jeden Fall kein Vergleich mit einem Golf 3.



Ich fahre im Moment einen Ford Sportka, wie sieht es denn bei denen so mit den Mängeln aus?
Ich werde zwar bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder ein anderes Auto fahren, weil ich sehr gerne die Autos wechsle - macht einfach Spaß mal wieder etwas anderes zu fahren - aber mich würde das schon interessieren


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2010)

Aus dem Kopf kann ich zu denen nichts sagen, die sieht man recht selten. Dafür müsste ich den Firmenrechner anschmeißen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Aus dem Kopf kann ich zu denen nichts sagen, die sieht man recht selten. Dafür müsste ich den Firmenrechner anschmeißen.



Sind aber saugünstig im Unterhalt und fahren sich wie ein GoKart 

Mein vorheriger Golf 4 hat nicht nur 50% mehr Sprit verbraucht, er war auch doppelt so teuer in der Versicherung. Aber nächstes Jahr kommt bestimmt das böse erwachen, wenn ich mir wieder einen Kombi, oder eine Limousine kaufe


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Der Sportka ist doch die geschlossene Version vom Streetka, richtig?


----------



## 8800 GT (20. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerade einen alten Honda Accord mit 2,2l. Ein extrem zuverlässiges Auto (habe 2 davon), welches 18 Jahre lang keine einzige Reparatur über sich ergehen lassen musste


Sehr schöner Wagen der Accord. Mein Vater hatte bis 2006 einen Accord baujahr 1997, 1,8 liter Motor mit 116PS. In den ganzen jahren war nur einmal etwas mit der Klimaanlage nicht in Ordnung, sonst lief immer alles glatt. Die Automatik schaltete butterweich und flott. Also ich denke, dass du mit nem neueren Accord mit Automatik nix falsch machen kannst, vielleicht ne Überlegung wert?


----------



## Adrenalize (20. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> aber wenn man die Frau so gesehen hat, kann man sich zu 100 % sicher sein, dass sie niemals eine Vollbremsung mit ihren behinderten Beinen hinkriegt, ganz zu schweigen von der Reaktionszeit, wenn ihr z.b. ein Kind vors Auto läuft?
> Gibt es denn irgendwelche Prüffristen, in deren Zeitraum, z.b. alle 2 Jahre ein Rentner auf seine Fahrtüchtigkeit überprüft wird?



Da unsere großen Parteien abhängig sind von ihrer alternden Stammwählerschaft (um junge Leute als Wähler zu gewinnen, müsste man nämlich z.b. Wahlversprechen auch einhalten), gibt es leider keine Ansätze, die Berücksichtigen, dass ein Mensch seine Fahrtüchtigkeit altersbedingt auch wieder verlernen kann. Nur zum Erlernen gibt es zig Regelungen (begleitendes Fahren, Verkürzung der Probezeit durch Fahrertraining).

Wobei die Reaktionszeit auch schon in einem Alter nachlassen kann, in dem man noch sehr fit zu Fuß ist.
Und davon abgesehen schaffen wohl auch 80% der jüngeren Fahrer keine Vollbremsung, wenn es darauf ankommt. Man denkt man bremst schon voll, aber da geht noch was (selbst schon erlebt im Fahrertraining )

Eine Verpflichtende Teilnahme an eintägigen Trainings alle 5 Jahre und später dann alle 2 Jahre oder jährlich wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, aus zu sieben, wer dem Lappen noch Ehre macht und wer nicht. Aber das würde mit hohen Kosten verbunden sein.
Witzigerweise muss beim Fahrzeug ja alle zwei Jahre die Verkehrstüchtigkeit überprüft werden, die des Fahrers aber eben nicht...


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Wagen der Accord. Mein Vater hatte bis 2006 einen Accord baujahr 1997, 1,8 liter Motor mit 116PS. In den ganzen jahren war nur einmal etwas mit der Klimaanlage nicht in Ordnung, sonst lief immer alles glatt. Die Automatik schaltete butterweich und flott. Also ich denke, dass du mit nem neueren Accord mit Automatik nix falsch machen kannst, vielleicht ne Überlegung wert?



Vom aktuellen Accord bin ich sehr begeistert. Der Typ S fährt sich prima, sieht wirklich bärig aus und eigentlich bin ich drauf und dran einen zu kaufen. Da gibt es nur ein kleines Problem. Ich fahre jetzt seit 18 Jahren Accord und würde auch gerne mal etwas anderes fahren. ^^ Da ich ja extrem günstig an BMW komme, wird es daher ein 530D. Ich bekomme mit so einem Ding das meiste Auto für mein Geld und dazu den Platz, den ich für meine Gerätschaften benötige. Als Audi-Fan wollte ich eigentlich eher in das A4 oder A6-Lager, aber da muss ich im direkten Vergleich zum 5er ungefähr 6.000 - 8.000 Euro mehr ausgeben. Und da wäre ich ja schön blöd. 

Als Zweitwagen peile ich in den nächsten Jahren entweder S6, RS5 oder einen M3 an - aktuell muss aber ein Arbeitstier her.


----------



## Blutstoff (20. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> mmh! nicht richtig verstanden was ich meine.


 
Ich habe dich schon sehr gut verstanden, nur machen deine Vergleiche keinen Sinn. 



> Premiumhersteller gleich schönere Materialien? Wenn in einem 70t€ Auto Holzimitat drin steckt ist das für mich trotzdem noch scheiß plastik. Ob es nun wie Alu oder Holz aussieht ist mir wumpe. Den Innenraum eines BMW 3er könnte man mir schenken, ich würde da nicht mit fahren! Ist aber geschmackssache zum glück. Da sieht nen Honda Akkord besser aus obwohl es auch nur PLastik ist. Da brauch man aber nicht drüber diskutieren weils nunmal ne Geschmacksfrage ist und deswegen will ich dazu keine Antwort haben.


 
Die Antwort bekommst du aber trotzdem von mir. Ich habe nichts von schöneren Materialien geschrieben, sondern von hochwertigeren. Mit einem Auto scherst du alle deutschen Premiumhersteller über einen Kamm. Entgegen deiner Behauptung baut BMW z.B. oder Audi auch echtes ALU und Carbon ins Interieur. Zudem fühlt sich der Kunststoff nicht nur besser an, in der Regel ist er es auch. Ob einem das Innenraumdesign nun gefällt oder nicht, ist an dieser Stelle ein völlig anderes Thema und hat mit deiner Kernaussage über Qualität nichts zu tun. Zudem gibt es auch noch andere Anhaltspunkte, die den Ausdruck Premiumhersteller erst etabliert haben. Daher würde ich mich nicht ausschließlich auf das Interieur beziehen.



> ...und man muss sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Klischees rumärgern von wegen: schau mal er hat nen Benz = zuviel kohle oder oder oder.


 
Wer sich ein Auto kauft, um Klischees zu vermeiden, hat meiner Meinung nach ein persönliches Problem.



> Ach ja: Die AMG Bremse kostet vielleicht 25% mehr als beim meinem Leon. Wenn ich zu Audi gehe, kann ich mir da gleich einen neuen Leon kaufen?


 
Wenn ich für einen RS6 eine Keramikbremsanlage bestellt habe, die allein schon ca. 8.000 Euro gekostet hat, muss ich mich auch nicht über die Ersatzteilpreise wundern. Dass eine AMG Bremse vielleicht 25% mehr kostet, als bei deinem Leon, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Und wieviele RS6 fahren durch Deutschland? Die Ersatzteilpreisen von Exoten gleich auf die komplette Fahrzeugflotte eines Hersteller zu übertragen, macht wenig Sinn.



> Bitte bei der sache bleiben. Ich habe meine meinung, weil ich schon seit jahren mit Autos von gross bis klein zu tun habe. Nicht nur aus der zeitung. Außerdem sind andere sachen wichtiger als wie, wer hat den größten und kann am schnellsten. Für mich muss das alles auch noch im guten bezahlbaren zustand sein! Und wenn alle immer so tun als wenn ein Japaner so schlecht ist, der sollte am besten mal einen Langzeittest durchführen, weil meistens sind sie noch keinen gefahren!


 
Wer hat denn geschrieben, dass Japaner generell schlecht sind? Du schreibst hier ja was... 
Ich bleibe bei der Sache, bitte deinerseits schön sachlich bleiben. Deine Meinung mag sich vielleicht aus Erfahrungen begründen, davon merke ich jedoch nichts. Ich habe nichts gegen Japaner, sonst würde ich wohl keinen fahren (Nissan GT-R). Dass Japaner jedoch auch nur mit Wasser kochen, musste ich selbst schon feststellen. Geäußert hat sich die von dir so gelobte Qualität mit einem Getriebeschaden, unschöne Eingriffe des ESP/VDC, Klappern an allen möglichen Ecken, Getriebe wird ständig zu heiß usw. Auf die dreiste Garantiepolitik für den GT-R möchte ich gar nicht erst eingehen. Der Innenraum ist auch nicht sehr hochwertig für einen 80.000 Euro Boliden. Wenn er denn mal läuft, ist es ein klasse Auto mit sehr guten Fahreigenschaften, aber spätestens nächstes Jahr kommt was neues und es bleibt wohl mein erster und letzter Japaner. 
Da du ja die Ersatzteilpreise deutscher Autohersteller kritisierst, solltest du dir mal die Ersatzteilpreise der Japaner anschauen. Die sind alles andere als günstig.



> Man kann sachen schön und häßlich finden aber eine Meinung nur aus der Zeitung hier hinzustellen. Naja das geht auch anders.


 
Gehen dir die Argumente aus, oder was soll dieser überflüssige Satz aussagen? Ich habe den Eindruck, du redest hier von dir selbst.



> Wenn ich in nem AMG oder RS4/6 oder M3 sitzte, hab ich immer noch ein auto unter mir, was ich auch mit 100PS kaufen kann und das genauso ausieht nur das der Tacho bis 300 geht. Da kann man nicht von sportwagen reden.
> Hört sich zwar an, als wenn diese Autos nichts können aber eigentlichhaben sie nur nen großen Motor und nen strafferes Fahrwerk und fertig.


 
Also langsam wird's lächerlich. Spätestens hier darf man dein "Fachwissen" stark anzweifeln. Das sind doch nur Stammtischparolen, mehr nicht.
Ein M3 z.B. hat weit mehr Änderungen als nur einen größeren Motor und ein strafferes Fahrwerk. Da wäre z.B. die komplett geänderte Achskonstruktion, das Fahrwerk ist nicht nur straffer, sondern auch komplett neu konstruiert, Sperrdifferenzial usw. Selbst bei AMG wird vieles geändert, was du eingentlich wissen müsstest, da du ja angeblich bei Mercedes arbeitest. 
Klar möchte BMW seinen X6M oder X5M gern als Sportwagen verkaufen. Der gesunde Menschenverstand allein sollte jedoch reichen, um zu wissen, dass man mit einem über zwei Tonnen schweren Fahrzeug keinen richtigen Sportwagen bewegt.



> Spielerein wie Schaltzeiten verkürzen usw. Beim M3 soll das getriebe denn immer no knallen. Ob das gut ist.


 
Zum einen "knallt" das DKG im aktuellen e90 die Gänge nicht mehr so rein, wie es noch beim SMG II im e46 und SMG III im M5 e60 der Fall war, zum anderen kann man den M3 auch mit einem manuellen Schaltgetriebe ordern.



> Wenn ich nen Unfall habe und bau mir deswegen die stossstangen vom Topmodell dran denken gleich alle: geil was für ne Karre! Können tut er aber nichts!


 
Und von Kennern wirst du nur belächelt. Ich habe es hier bereits schon mal geschrieben. Ich kaufe eine Auto nicht aus Imagegründen sondern aus purer Freude am Fahren. Dabei spielt es für mich keine Rolle, was andere darüber denken. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um sich darüber Gedanken zu machen.

Und jetzt noch was allgemeines:
Wer einem Auto die Sportlichkeit abspricht, nur weil es auch im Alltag bewegt werden kann, hat nicht verstanden, welches Konzept der Autobauer damit verfolgt. Wer schafft es schon ein Auto zu bauen, dass die Nordschleife in knapp 8 min. umrundet und dabei auch noch im Alltag fahrbar ist? Nur sehr wenige schaffen das, ohne gleich dem PS-Wahn zu verfallen.
BMW, Mercedes usw. könnten reinrassige, kompromisslose Sportwagen bauen (das Know-how ist durchaus vorhanden), jedoch wäre dafür der Absatz so gering, dass ein BMW dann schnell 200.000 Euro und mehr kosten würde um überhaupt in die Gewinnzone zu kommen. Das rechnet sich für einen Großserienhersteller, wie BMW nicht. Wer also nach einem kompromisslosen Sportwagen schreit, sollte sich ihn auch leisten können.
Zudem ist der Markt voll von reinrassigen Sportlern. Porsche GT2/GT3 RS, Lotus Exige, Wiesmann, Caterham, Koenigsegg, um nur einen Bruchteil zu nennen. Was willst du mehr?


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Sportka ist doch die geschlossene Version vom Streetka, richtig?



Nicht ganz, so sieht der aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annabell (20. August 2010)

Opel Astra G Fresh 1.6 in magmarot mit getönten Scheinwerfern vorn und hinten... habe aber vor, mir bald was anderes zuzulegen.

Grund: Hätte gern ein paar mehr PS...


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, so sieht der aus:
> 
> http://www.gorallyschool.co.uk/images/ka_front_qtr.jpg


 
Weiß nicht, ich finde, die sehen doch sehr gleich aus, nur eben mit und ohne Dach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Opel Astra G Fresh 1.6 in magmarot mit getönten Scheinwerfern vorn und hinten... habe aber vor, mir bald was anderes zuzulegen.


 
Was soll es denn werden?


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ich finde, die sehen doch sehr gleich aus, nur eben mit und ohne Dach.



Es gibt schon ein paar kleine Unterschiede...


----------



## 1821984 (20. August 2010)

@Blustoff:

Also nach deinem Kom. jetzt, glaube ich, wir reden hier vom gleichen und drücken es nur völlig anders aus.

Ein Sportwagen ist für mich, wie du auch schreibst ein Auto alla Porsche GT3 usw.
Ein AMG oder M3 können aber einfach nicht dieses fahrgefühl auf die strasse bringen auch wenns die Technik  genauso bringt wie im GT2/3 oder so. Aber ich sitze dann halt immer noch in einer Limo die auch von Oma gefahren wird.
Der M3 geht von Form und Inneneinrichtung schon mehr in die Sportwagensparte rein aber ein AMG sieht innen nicht nach sportwagen aus. Der hat da nur nen großen Tacho drin und kleine optische spielerein aus Alu usw. Für 100.00€ kann man sowas aber auch haben. Aber leider hast du mich in dem Punkt nicht verstanden und deshalb sind wir beide auch grad bei einem ganz anderen Thema.

Ich beziehe mich aber ganz klar auf folgendes Thema:
Ich übertreib mal ein wenig!!!

Was ist Sportlicher? Ein BMW 318 oder eine C-Klasse mit 200 kompressor?

Ich meine ausdrücklich so welche Fragen und diskusionen!!! Und auch da will ich ausdrücken, dass bei den Standartsachen keiner der Premiumhersteller wirklich Sportlich ist.

Das thema mit der bremse: ich hab gewusst, dass du die Keramikbremse reinwirfst. Aber Audi wird sicher auch einfach ne Stahlbremse haben mit 360mm Scheiben oder wie gross auch immer. Und ob da ein satz mit 300-400€ zu haben ist zweifel ich stark an!

Das mit deim GTR und dem Getriebe konnte man aber schon von sehr vielen Seiten hören. das Japaner nicht die Günstigsten sind weis ich sehr gut. Auch wird immer so getan, als wenn ein Japaner nur schrott verbaut. Aber gard auf den letzten seiten: Mein Accord war in 18 jahren kein einziges mahl unfreiwillig in der Werkstatt! Ich glaube kaum, dass das die deutschen Premiumhersteller alle so toll können. Auch mit normalen Autos und keine V8 dinger oder so sondern 4Zylinder. das nen V8 nicht kaputt zubekommen ist ist klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Es gibt schon ein paar kleine Unterschiede...


 
Klar, beim Heck, weil das Dach ja irgendwo hin muss, aber ist ist bei Cabrios und den jeweiligen geschlossenen Modellen auch so.


----------



## Blutstoff (21. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> @Blustoff:
> 
> Also nach deinem Kom. jetzt, glaube ich, wir reden hier vom gleichen und drücken es nur völlig anders aus.


 
Möglich, oder auch nicht. Ich gehe darauf jedoch nicht weiter ein, da ich mich sonst eh nur wiederhole.



> Das thema mit der bremse: ich hab gewusst, dass du die Keramikbremse reinwirfst. Aber Audi wird sicher auch einfach ne Stahlbremse haben mit 360mm Scheiben oder wie gross auch immer. Und ob da ein satz mit 300-400€ zu haben ist zweifel ich stark an!


 
Ja und? Darf eine Bremse in deinen Augen nicht mehr als 300-400 Euro kosten? Wenn du schon Vergleiche anstellst, dann bitte nicht klassenübergreifend. Ein Wechsel der vorderen Bremsbeläge plus Scheiben kosten beim A3 (der in etwa mit deinem Leon zu vergleichen wäre) je nach Größe ab ca. 300-350 Euro.



> Das mit deim GTR und dem Getriebe konnte man aber schon von sehr vielen Seiten hören.


 
Und was ändert das an meiner Aussage? Worauf willst du hinaus? 



> Auch wird immer so getan, als wenn ein Japaner nur schrott verbaut.


 
Und ich frage dich noch mal - wer hat das behauptet?




> Aber gard auf den letzten seiten: Mein Accord war in 18 jahren kein einziges mahl unfreiwillig in der Werkstatt! Ich glaube kaum, dass das die deutschen Premiumhersteller alle so toll können. Auch mit normalen Autos und keine V8 dinger oder so sondern 4Zylinder. das nen V8 nicht kaputt zubekommen ist ist klar.


 
Willst du diesen Einzelfall jetzt verallgemeinern? Ich ging eigentlich davon aus, wir sprechen hier von aktuell erhältlichen Modellen. In diesem Zusammenhang haben die Asiaten, was Zuverlässigkeit angeht, abgebaut. Ein 18 Jahre altes Auto kann wohl kaum für alle erhältlichen Modelle sprechen. Auch dieser Vergleich von dir hinkt mal wieder.


----------



## Adrenalize (21. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da ich ja extrem günstig an BMW komme, wird es daher ein 530D. Ich bekomme mit so einem Ding das meiste Auto für mein Geld und dazu den Platz, den ich für meine Gerätschaften benötige. Als Audi-Fan wollte ich eigentlich eher in das A4 oder A6-Lager, aber da muss ich im direkten Vergleich zum 5er ungefähr 6.000 - 8.000 Euro mehr ausgeben. Und da wäre ich ja schön blöd.


530d als Neuwagen, also F10 oder F11 (Kombi)?
Imho ohnehin die bessere Wahl, der A6 ist ja optisch mit die biederste Kiste im ganzen Audi-Sortiment. A4 und A5 wirken da optisch deutlich sportlicher und eleganter auf mich.

Der neue 5er ist in meinen Augen der schönste BMW zur Zeit, sportlich elegante Linienführung, Verarbeitung auf 7er Niveau, schöner und hochwertiger Innenraum, sportliche Silhouette... kein Vergleich zum E60, der sah nur mit M-Paket halbwegs angenehm aus.


----------



## CeresPK (21. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Auch wird immer so getan, als wenn ein Japaner nur schrott verbaut.



Was Getriebe angeht stimmt das aber 

Jedenfalls habe ich bisher noch in keinen Japaner gesessen in dem das Getriebe nicht als Schrott zu bezeichnen ist 

Überall hackt es oder hier und da bekommt man den Rückwärtsgang nicht eingelegt.
Da hilft entweder nur Kupplung treten bzw. nen stück vorfahren oder "Menpower"


----------



## Wendigo (21. August 2010)

Wie alt waren denn diese Modelle?

War immer der Meinung, dass die Japaner nun Qualität verkaufen. Die Betonung liegt auf NUN.


----------



## 8800 GT (21. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Vom aktuellen Accord bin ich sehr begeistert. Der Typ S fährt sich prima, sieht wirklich bärig aus und eigentlich bin ich drauf und dran einen zu kaufen. Da gibt es nur ein kleines Problem. Ich fahre jetzt seit 18 Jahren Accord und würde auch gerne mal etwas anderes fahren. ^^ Da ich ja extrem günstig an BMW komme, wird es daher ein 530D. Ich bekomme mit so einem Ding das meiste Auto für mein Geld und dazu den Platz, den ich für meine Gerätschaften benötige. Als Audi-Fan wollte ich eigentlich eher in das A4 oder A6-Lager, aber da muss ich im direkten Vergleich zum 5er ungefähr 6.000 - 8.000 Euro mehr ausgeben. Und da wäre ich ja schön blöd.
> 
> Als Zweitwagen peile ich in den nächsten Jahren entweder S6, RS5 oder einen M3 an - aktuell muss aber ein Arbeitstier her.


Mein Vater fährt seit etwa 4 jahren einen 535d als Limousine. Er ist mit dem Auto schon sehr zufrieden, jedoch plant er, nächstes Jahr auf einen Accord Type S zu wechseln. Dieser hätte dann zwar 100 ps weniger Leistung, jedoch reichen ja auch 200 PS locker aus.
Uns ist Honda einfach super sympatisch
jagut, wenn du wirklich so günstig an einen 530d rankommst, dann würde ich das auch machen. Uns reichen dann knapp 5 jahre BMW, ab zurück zu Honda
Ein S6, RS5 oder M3 als Zweitwagen? Wow, dass nenn ich flott


----------



## Zoon (21. August 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Überall hackt es oder hier und da bekommt man den Rückwärtsgang nicht eingelegt.
> Da hilft entweder nur Kupplung treten bzw. nen stück vorfahren oder "Menpower"



Das ist leider war, Suzuki Swift Sport auf der Nordschleife, den 3. Gang muss man festhalten damit der nicht andauernd rauspringt (war bei mehreren so) sont ein schönes Autochen, mit den man auch "Große" schön ärgern kann, vorallem wenn der Pilot keine Streckenkenntnis hat

Und wenn man die Garantiebestimmungen vom GT-R anschaut, muss man das Ding am besten in der Vitrine stehen lassen.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> 530d als Neuwagen, also F10 oder F11 (Kombi)?
> Imho ohnehin die bessere Wahl, der A6 ist ja optisch mit die biederste Kiste im ganzen Audi-Sortiment. A4 und A5 wirken da optisch deutlich sportlicher und eleganter auf mich.



Ich brauche ein Arbeitsauto  - daher wird es einer der letzten E39 oder ein E60. In ein bis zwei Jahren dann eventuell ein F11. Das wird sich aber zeigen. Bezahlt werden will so ein Vehikel ja auch, ob man nun günstig ran kommt oder nicht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hast du das Auto eigentlich schon gekauft?



Mutti muss erst noch das Okay geben...
bzw. ließ mein Vater verlauten, dass er sich nächstes Jahr auch einen einen neuen holen will und ich dann evtl den alten bekomme. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## 1821984 (21. August 2010)

Allgemein werden Japaner immer als Autos dargestellt, die allesammt nichts taugen und nur sehr schlechte Qualität aufweisen.

Ich finde eher, seit dem die Hersteller sich gegeseitig aufkaufen (Ford & Mazda) ist es mit der Quali um Mazda stark nach unten gegangen. Eine große Rückrufaktion von Mazda 3/6/RX8 wegen Rostbildung an allen Türen und Radläufen ist schon sehr schlimm. Rostprobleme gab es früher nur bei Mazdas, die älter als 15 Jahre waren.
Bei Mercedes hat man das große Rostproblem seit einiger Zeit so halbwegs in den Griff bekommen. Wie aber die neuen Modelle abschneiden, wird sich erst in ein paar Monaten zeigen. 
Audi ist der Hersteller, der ein Rostproblem seit gut 20 Jahren aus der Welt geschafft hat mittels Vollverzinkung! Warum heutzutage aber die Premiumhersteller allesammt immer noch nicht in der Lage sind jedes Auto so zu behandeln ist mir schleierhaft.
Ein Auto, welches ein BJ nach 2000 hat, darf meiner Meinung nicht rosten, bevor es 15-20 Jahre alt ist. Ob es nun 10.000 oder 70.000€ neu kostet.

@Blutstoff: mit der sache von wegen Getriebe und GTR. Mich würde mal interessieren, warum du nen GTR fährst und kein vergleichbares deutsches Auto? Du sagts ja selber, dass die Materialanmuttung bei BMW usw. besser ist und wertiger wirkt. Ja sicher jedes Auto hat seine reize und der GTR ist bei weitem kein schlechtes Auto aber für das Geld bekommt man nunmal kein vergleichbares deutsches Auto! Dieses würde dann min. nen 10er mehr kosten und darauf können die meisten leute nunmal verzichten. Ich würde es auch tun.
Das soll kein Urteil über dich sein! Aber du wirst dir doch bestimmt auch deutsche Hersteller angeschaut haben und mich würde einfach mal interessieren, warum du dann doch beim GTR hängen geblieben bist.
Das ist in keinster Weise negativ gemeint und ich bitte dich um ein ehrliche und ganz normale Antwort!

Das Statement mit dem Vorurteilen (nen Benz und der muss ja Geld haben) habe ich so gemeint, dass diese Autos meistens voll die Blender sind. Nur weil man ein großen Benz oder Audi fährt, denken alle Leute, dieses Auto war bestimmt noch sau teuer usw. Das diese Autos aber fast verschenkt werden, weiß fast kein Mensch. Diese Urteile sind das, was mich ein wenig aufregt. Denn es sind vorurteile die nicht stimmen!
Ein Benz ist nicht besser in der Qualität als ein Toyota oder so. Aber da Japaner relativ selten Autos bauen, die in der gleichen Liga wie eine E/S-Klasse spielen, fehlt den Leuten der vergleich und deshalb nimmt man allgemeine ein Japaner, den man lieber mit nem Golf vergleichen sollte.

Aber wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab!
was ich schreibe ist sicher sehr verallgemeinert aber ich hoffe, meinen Grundgedanken kann man nachvollziehen. Und ich bin nunmal hochfest der Überzeugung, dass man bei einem Japaner mehr für sein Geld bekommt und das bei nicht minderer Qualität und Technik.
Und wenn mal ein Getriebe schwer zu schalten ist oder andere sachen, sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die großen Hersteller auch ihre kleineren oder größeren Probleme haben was aber in anbetracht des höheren Kaufpreises dann nicht der Fall sein sollte. Da hilft mir ein wertiger Innenraum auch nicht, wenn das DSG im Stau nicht anfahren kann oder solche geschichten.

Mercedes verbaut z.B immer noch keine Direkteinspritzer. Von 1000 Autos ist einer dabei!!! Also Vorsprung durch bessere Technik kann man da nicht sagen, was vielleicht noch ein Mehrpreis rechtfertigen würde.

Nur weil ich bei Benz arbeite, würde ich mir noch lange keinen kaufen. Vielleicht nen C-32/55 aber da weis ich, auf was ich mich einlasse und mache mich vorher schlau. Wenn es doch zuviel sein sollte entscheide ich mich ganz sicher für ein Auto, wo das P/L-verhältniss besser ist. Ich suche aber auch keinen Sportwagen sondern ein Familienauto. 

Das ein Honda Accord 18 Jahre ohne beanstandung fährt ist ganz sicher kein einzelfall. Das gleiche wirst du auch bei Mazda, Toyota usw. erleben. Sicher auch bei Premiumherstellern aber ich bezweifel, dass das so oft vorkommt. Mir geht es eigentlich auch immer um Autos, die man bezahlen kann. Ein aktueller M3 fällt da um längen schon raus. Andersrum werden Menschen mit dem gewissen Vermögen nie und nimmer ein Japaner fahren, weil der günstiger ist. Diese Menschen würden sich ja noch nichtmal einen anschauen, weil die Vorurteile viel größer sind.

PS: Mein MX-5 war auch 15 Jahre alt und hatte Mängel gleich null. Gut ein neues Dach währe fällig gewesen aber alles in allem war dieses Auto in Top Zustand. Das Getriebe war ne Wucht. Kein Knarzen oder Knallen. Der Motor Drehwillig und Ohne Mängel und Ölverbrauch. Bei einem Bj von anfang der Neunziger war er vom Aufbau der Technik seinen Konkurenten aus BRD weit vorraus. Vergleichbare Modelle hatten hier noch ne Zentraleinspritzung und mechanische Zündung usw. Auch die 8V technik war gang und gebe. Die Opellaner und VW-Jungs haben immer alle von 16V`s geträumt und ich hab die Welt nicht verstanden weil es völlig normal war und ich es nicht anders kennengelernt habe. 
Dafür bauen Japaner halt keine 8Zyl. und größer aber das fährt ja auch nur eine Minderheit!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

heute hast du aber eher Probleme mit der Elektronik und weniger mit Rost, zumindest bei den neueren Autos.
Ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der da keine Probleme hat.


----------



## bau7s (21. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich brauche ein Arbeitsauto  - daher wird es einer der letzten E39 oder ein E60. In ein bis zwei Jahren dann eventuell ein F11. Das wird sich aber zeigen. Bezahlt werden will so ein Vehikel ja auch, ob man nun günstig ran kommt oder nicht.




530d E60... Am besten noch mit M-Paket und du kannst ihn mir in 2-3 Jahren günstig verkaufen 
Aber bitte die Limo und nicht Touring.

Ist wirklich ein schickes Auto und ich kenne 2, die diesen fahren. Sind beide sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## 1821984 (21. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der da keine Probleme hat.



Genau deshalb ist ein Japaner nicht schlechter als ein deutsches Auto! Wenn ich ein Auto am Strassenrand sehe mit Warnblinlicht an, ist es zu 90% ein deutsches Auto. 
Vom Aussehen gehen die natürlich um welten aus ein ander aber deswegen kann man ja nicht sagen, dass ein japaner häßlich und deswegen auch voll der Mist ist.

Wenn mir der Mazda 3 MPS nicht gefällt kann ich ja zu VW gehen und dort ein GTI für ca. 7.000€ mehr kaufen, der dann noch nicht einmal so gut ausgestattet ist!

Ich will deutsche Autos nicht schlecht machen. Mir gefallen einige sagar sehr gut. Mir ist nur das P/L-Verhältniss zu hoch.

Wenn ich mir mal nen A4/6 oder sowas anschaue dann schau ich meistens immer aufs Preisschild und denke .


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ist ein Japaner nicht schlechter als ein deutsches Auto! Wenn ich ein Auto am Strassenrand sehe mit Warnblinlicht an, ist es zu 90% ein deutsches Auto.


 
Was aber auch daran liegt, dass in Deutschland nun mal mehr Deutsche Autos rumfahren als in einem anderen Land. 

Meine Firma hatte im Fahrzeugpark Lexus gehabt, die liefen immer, nie Probleme. 

Seit Frühjahr haben wir Audi.
Von den sind inzwischen schon drei unplanmäßig in der Werkstatt gewesen. 
Neue Autos versteht sich.


----------



## Tobucu (21. August 2010)

Waren bestimmt "Montagsautos".
Waren das noch Zeiten als Automobile noch mit Kurbeln angelassen wurden. Die Kannten noch keine Elektronikprobleme.


----------



## Blutstoff (21. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Allgemein werden Japaner immer als Autos dargestellt, die allesammt nichts taugen und nur sehr schlechte Qualität aufweisen.


 
Und ich frage dich jetzt zum mitlerweile *dritten* Mal, wie du auf diese absurde Behauptung kommst.



> @Blutstoff: mit der sache von wegen Getriebe und GTR. Mich würde mal interessieren, warum du nen GTR fährst und kein vergleichbares deutsches Auto? Du sagts ja selber, dass die Materialanmuttung bei BMW usw. besser ist und wertiger wirkt. Ja sicher jedes Auto hat seine reize und der GTR ist bei weitem kein schlechtes Auto aber für das Geld bekommt man nunmal kein vergleichbares deutsches Auto! Dieses würde dann min. nen 10er mehr kosten und darauf können die meisten leute nunmal verzichten. Ich würde es auch tun.
> Das soll kein Urteil über dich sein! Aber du wirst dir doch bestimmt auch deutsche Hersteller angeschaut haben und mich würde einfach mal interessieren, warum du dann doch beim GTR hängen geblieben bist.
> Das ist in keinster Weise negativ gemeint und ich bitte dich um ein ehrliche und ganz normale Antwort!


 
Keine Lust, mir die Mühe zu machen, dir irgendetwas zu erklären. Nur so viel, der Preis war hier nicht ausschlaggebend.



> Das Statement mit dem Vorurteilen (nen Benz und der muss ja Geld haben) habe ich so gemeint, dass diese Autos meistens voll die Blender sind. Nur weil man ein großen Benz oder Audi fährt, denken alle Leute, dieses Auto war bestimmt noch sau teuer usw. Das diese Autos aber fast verschenkt werden, weiß fast kein Mensch.


 
Ach, denken das alle? So so... Na, wenn dich das so stört, fahr lieber mit dem Fahrrad. Ich gehöre auch zu den Menschen, die nicht wussten dass Audi, Benz & Co. ihre Autos verschenken. Danke für die Aufklärung. Da frage ich mich, warum wir knapp 65.000 Euro (inkl. Rabatt) für den TT-RS meiner Frau gelatzt haben.  Mal ganz abgesehen von dem Fuhrpark unserer Firma, der alle drei Jahre komplett erneuert wird und das leider auch nicht kostenlos.



> Diese Urteile sind das, was mich ein wenig aufregt. Denn es sind vorurteile die nicht stimmen!


 
Vorurteile findet man in deinen Beiträgen zu genüge.



> Ein Benz ist nicht besser in der Qualität als ein Toyota oder so.


 
Und wieder eine unbelegte Behauptung, die du in den Raum wirfst. Du hast hier immer noch nicht erklärt, wie du Qualität genau definierst. 



> Aber da Japaner relativ selten Autos bauen, die in der gleichen Liga wie eine E/S-Klasse spielen, fehlt den Leuten der vergleich und deshalb nimmt man allgemeine ein Japaner, den man lieber mit nem Golf vergleichen sollte.


 
Soweit mir bekannt ist, baut Mercedes nicht nur E- und S-Klassen. Daher sollte es nicht schwer fallen die restlichen Klassen mit Toyota zu vergleichen. Und nur so nebenbei, lässt sich Toyotas Tochter Lexus sehr wohl mit E- und S-Klasse vergleichen.



> Aber wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab!
> was ich schreibe ist sicher sehr verallgemeinert aber ich hoffe... bla bla...


 
"Sehr" ist noch untertrieben. Eine verallgemeinernde Behauptung ist einer objektiven Diskussion nie wirklich zuträglich.



> Und wenn mal ein Getriebe schwer zu schalten ist oder andere sachen, sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die großen Hersteller auch ihre kleineren oder größeren Probleme haben was aber in anbetracht des höheren Kaufpreises dann nicht der Fall sein sollte.
> Da hilft mir ein wertiger Innenraum auch nicht, wenn das DSG im Stau nicht anfahren kann oder solche geschichten.


 
Selbst Ferrari, RR oder Bentley bauen keine 100%ig fehlerfreien Autos. Man sollte die Kirche daher schön im Dorf lassen. 



> Mercedes verbaut z.B immer noch keine Direkteinspritzer.


 
Also diese Aussage ist definitiv gelogen. Mercedes verbaut schon seit ein paar Jahren Direkteinspritzer. Peinlich, dass ein Mercedesmitarbeiter das Gegenteil behauptet.



> Das ein Honda Accord 18 Jahre ohne beanstandung fährt ist ganz sicher kein einzelfall.


 
Ganz ganz sicher, bestimmt. Ja ja... blub. Und selbst wenn hat das nichts mit den aktuell erhältlichen Modellen zu tun.



> Andersrum werden Menschen mit dem gewissen Vermögen nie und nimmer ein Japaner fahren, weil der günstiger ist. Diese Menschen würden sich ja noch nichtmal einen anschauen, weil die Vorurteile viel größer sind.


 
Und wieder eine völlig wertfreie und verallgemeinernde Aussage von dir.



> PS: Mein MX-5 war auch 15 Jahre alt und hatte Mängel gleich null!


 
Der 16 Jahre alte Golf II meiner Ex hatte, während sie ihn besaß, auch keine Mängel.



> Genau deshalb ist ein Japaner nicht schlechter als ein deutsches Auto! Wenn ich ein Auto am Strassenrand sehe mit Warnblinlicht an, ist es zu 90% ein deutsches Auto.


 
Wie Quanten schon geschrieben hat, fahren hier mehr deutsche als japanische Fabrikate. Ein Blick in die ADAC-Pannenstatistik hätte genügt, um sich zu informieren.



> Wenn ich mir mal nen A4/6 oder sowas anschaue dann schau ich meistens immer aufs Preisschild und denke .


 
Warum? Ich denke, die bekommt man, nach deiner Auffassung, eh fast geschenkt, lol.


----------



## Nekro (21. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht?
> 
> Also wenn ich so manche Fahranfänger durch die Gegend fahren sehe, dann bin ich echt der Meinung, dass sie entweder gar keinen Führerschein hätte erhalten sollen, oder aber, dass eine Nachschulung nötig ist...



Das seh ich auch fast täglich bei Leuten die schon länger den Lappen haben...

Und "manche" hört sich schon besser an als "jeder" 



8800 GT schrieb:


> 535d .... Accord Type S ... Dieser hätte dann zwar 100 ps weniger Leistung



und einiges an NM weniger, also Beschleunigung wird um einiges schlechter.


----------



## 8800 GT (21. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> und einiges an NM weniger, also Beschleunigung wird um einiges schlechter.


Klar, das ist ihm bewusst. Der 535d hat nen Chip, also hätte der Honda 120ps und um die 450 NM weniger. Aber der Accord gefällt vom Design her viel besser. Und aus dem Ampelrennen Alter ist mein Vater auch raus, das mache nur noch ich Er hatte sich den 535d nur gekauft, da er in einer Beruflichen Phase steckte, in der er sehr große Autobahn Etappen zurücklegen musste. Da lohnt es schon, wenn der Wagen über 250 rennt anstatt "nur" 200.
Und vorallem wegen dem hammer Preis sollte man honda wieder unterstützen. Den Aktuellen Accord 2.4 bekommt man mit Automatik für unschlagbare 35000€-voll Ausgestattet. Da fängt die E klasse von Mercedes oder der 5er von BMW noch lange nicht an.
Hier mal die Ausstattungsliste:

12 - Volt - Steckdose im Ablagefach unter der Mittelarmlehne vorn
• Ablagefach unter Mittelarmlehne klimatisiert• Ambientebeleuchtung• Anschluss zum Verbinden externer Audioquellen AUX - IN / USB - IN• Applikationen an Armaturentafel (Aluminium - Design)• Applikationen an Mittelkonsole und Türverkleidungen (Holz - Design)• Außenspiegel (Beifahrerseite) mit Kippfunktion beim Einlegen des Rückwärtsganges• Außenspiegel elektrisch verstellbar/beheizbar/anklappbar• Beifahrersitz, 8 - fach elektrisch einstellbar• Bluetooth® - Freisprecheinrichtung mit Sprachsteuerung• Brillenablagefach in Dachkonsole• Fahrersitz, 8 - fach elektrisch einstellbar mit Memory - Funktion• Fahrersitz, höhenverstellbar• Fensterheber hinten, elektrisch bedienbar / Auf - und Abwärtsautomatik• Fensterheber vorn, elektrisch bedienbar mit Auf - /Abwärtsautomatik• Fußraumambientebeleuchtung vorn• Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage (Tempomat)• Getränkehalter vorn und hinten• Handschuhfach beleuchtet und klimatisiert• Innenraumbeleuchtung mit Abschaltverzögerung• Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend• Instrumente in Durchlichttechnik• Kofferraumbeleuchtung• Lautsprecher, Anzahl10 Leder - Innenausstattung• Lederlenkrad und Lederschaltknauf• Lendenwirbelstütze, Fahrersitz• Lenkrad, höhen - und weitenverstellbar• Leseleuchten vorn• Make - up - Spiegel mit Abdeckung für Fahrer und Beifahrer, beleuchtet• Mittelarmlehne hinten, ausklappbar mit Getränkehaltern• Mittelarmlehne vorn, verstellbar mit Ablagefach• Multifunktionslenkrad• Multiinformationsdisplay mit Wartungsintervallanzeige• Premium - Sound - System mit integriertem 6 - fach CD - Wechsler (MP3/WMA) und geschwindigkeitsabhängiger Lautstärkeregelung• Rücksitzlehne geteilt umklappbar (60 : 40)• Sitzheizung, vorne• Sitzlehnentasche auf Fahrer - und Beifahrerseite• Zwei - Zonen - Klimatisierungsautomatik mit Pollenfilter und Luftauslässe hinten

Ein ganz schöner Batzen wie ich finde


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Das seh ich auch fast täglich bei Leuten die schon länger den Lappen haben...


 
Das hast du doch immer irgendwo.
Dabei spielt das keine Rolle ob der nun erst seit einem Jahr fährt oder seit 20 Jahren.
Meine Frau fährt gerne mal gegen Betonpoller, die auf Parkplätzen sind. 
Sie fährt auch sehr vorsichtig, schaut sich viel um und bremst schon an der Ampel, obwohl sie noch grün ist, denn sie könnte ja gleich auf gelb umschalten.
Aber so fährt sie eben, ist ihr Gemüt, nicht jeder muss von einer roten Ampel nur nächsten durchspurten.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ganz ganz sicher, bestimmt. Ja ja... blub. Und selbst wenn hat das nichts mit den aktuell erhältlichen Modellen zu tun.



 Das trifft aber auf den Golf 2 deiner Ex auch zu 




Blutstoff schrieb:


> Der 16 Jahre alte Golf II meiner Ex hatte, während sie ihn besaß, auch keine Mängel.



Ich hatte bei meinem Golf 3 innerhalb eines halben Jahres, mehr Probleme, als mit all den anderen Autos zusammen, die ich bisher gefahren bin:

-Kaputte Kopfdichtung/Ölverlust am Motorblock
-Defekte Zündspule
-Defekter Thermosensor 
-Öllverlust über Getriebedeckel
-Wackelkontakt an der rechten Rückleuchte
-Durchgerostete Kotflügel vorne
-Extremer Rost an den Schwellern/Unterboden (war vorm Winter noch alles rostfrei, nicht einmal Flugrost)
-Motor lief wegen defekten Unterdruckschlauch nur noch auf drei Zylindern
-Defekter Kat wegen Fehlzündungen/nicht richtig laufendem Motor
-Defekte Zündkabel (kein Marderschaden)

Und da war noch viel mehr, was hätte eigentlich gar nicht sein dürfen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Da hast du echt Pech gehabt.
Mit meinem Corsa hatte ich nie was gehabt, daher bin ich auch bei Opel geblieben.
Der Audi fällt beim Angucken schon auseinander. 
Seit Donnerstag klappert da irgendwas am linken Kotflügel, muss nächste Woche noch mal in die Werkstatt fahren.

Der ford läuft gut, den du jetzt hast?


----------



## Blutstoff (21. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das trifft aber auf den Golf 2 deiner Ex auch zu


 
Den Satz mit meiner Ex habe ich ganz bewusst so verfasst. Der augenrollende Smilie, der hinter beiden zitierten Sätzen stand, hatte durchaus seine Bedeutung. Gerade der letzte Satz sollte dich nicht dazu auffordern, eine Mängelliste zu verfassen, sondern "1821984" zum nachdenken anregen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. August 2010)

@8800 GT: Da vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen. Ein Honda Accord steht in direkter Konkurrenz mit VW Passat, Ford Mondeo etc. . Diesen mit 5er oder der E-KLasse zu vergleichen macht da nicht wirklich Sinn 

Aber Honda baut mittlerweile echt feine Autos, auch wenn die Optik manchmal nicht alles hält, was sie verspricht wie z.B. beim Honda CR-Z. 

@quantenslipstream: Es gibt immer schwarze Schafe  Meiner hält bis zur Unendlichkeit 

@Dr Cox: Nicht umsonst schneidet der Golf III oft sehr schlecht beim TÜV ab.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seit Donnerstag klappert da irgendwas am linken Kotflügel, muss nächste Woche noch mal in die Werkstatt fahren.


 
Hast du vielleicht eine Katze überfahren? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der ford läuft gut, den du jetzt hast?



Bis jetzt schon, ich hoffe auch, dass das erst einmal so bleibt


----------



## 1821984 (21. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Den Satz mit meiner Ex habe ich ganz bewusst so verfasst. Der augenrollende Smilie, der hinter beiden zitierten Sätzen stand, hatte durchaus seine Bedeutung. Gerade der letzte Satz sollte dich nicht dazu auffordern, eine Mängelliste zu verfassen, sondern "1821984" zum nachdenken anregen.




dafür das soviele deutsche Autos auf den Strassen sind sehe ich aber sehr wenige, die die 15 Jahre im sehr guten zustand hintersich begracht haben. die auch darmals bezahlbar waren. Ein 535i oder so dinger gehören zur seltenheit. Ein Opel Astra F oder Golf 2/3 oder auch BMW E30/E36 sind schon sehr rar geworden, findest du nicht auch. Und wenn, sind diese meistens in einem der Art schlechten zustand, dass man sie weghauen sollte.

Ich würde schätzen das in dem altersschnitt wieder gute 50:50 sind. ergo werden deutsche Autos doch viel früher entsorgt als andere. 

Es ist meine meinung und habe da jetzt nicht nach irgendwelchen nachweisen gesucht, wo das tatsächlich mal ermittelt worden ist.
Schon mal auf die frage, wo ich das nunmal wieder her hab!

Mercedes Benz V6 Direkteinspritzer Benziner. Kann mal jemand beim Händler nachfragen, ob es diesen Motor auch in der Vorgänger C-Klasse gab?

Auch ich fahre das erste Auto aus europa was ja nun fast baugleich mit nem A3 ist. das gute ist, er gammelt nicht. Das schlechte ist, das ich vom ausfall von diversen kleinigkeiten zum Klimakompressor über Turbolader usw. schon vieles erneuen durfte. Turbolader kommt vor und ist bekannt. Ein Lagerschaden vom Klimak. bei 80.000km ist schon ne hausnr. kostet ja nur 800€ und der ander krämpel. Nun ja das verstärkt nunmal meine Meinung zu Qualität der Autos. da können sie noch so toll aussehen und auf bessere Anmuttung machen. Wenns sie nicht halten, dann sind sie ihr geld nicht wert!


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Dr Cox: Nicht umsonst schneidet der Golf III oft sehr schlecht beim TÜV ab.



Deswegen habe ich die Grotte auch entsorgt und werde mir so schnell von VW kein Auto mehr zulegen, denn auch der Golf 4 V5 hatte mehr als genug Probleme...

Theoretisch würde ich als nächstes gerne ein Audi A3 fahren, aber was quanti so alles erzählt hört sich auch nicht all zu gut an...


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2010)

jedes auto hat irgendwo macken. Und man kann mit JEDEM auto glück oder pech haben  Der Golf 3 ist nun mal ein rostbock, das dürfte aber jedem der sich einigermassen mit autos auskennt, klar sein  Sonst ist der Golf ein super auto, nur wie gesagt die 3er-reihe halt nicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht eine Katze überfahren?


 
Nö, da klappert was, eine Katze würde jaulen. 

Ist übrigens die Beifahrerseite, also rechts, ich hab links gesagt, weil ich vor dem Wagen stand, sitzt man drinne, ist es rechts.


----------



## 8800 GT (21. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @8800 GT: Da vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen. Ein Honda Accord steht in direkter Konkurrenz mit VW Passat, Ford Mondeo etc. . Diesen mit 5er oder der E-KLasse zu vergleichen macht da nicht wirklich Sinn
> 
> Aber Honda baut mittlerweile echt feine Autos, auch wenn die Optik manchmal nicht alles hält, was sie verspricht wie z.B. beim Honda CR-Z.


ok, und wieviel kostet ein vollausgestatteter Passat? Gut 10000€ mehr
Wir sind den Honda vor ner knappen Woche Probegefahren. Die Qualität der Materialien war ziemlich gleich auf mit dem 5er BMW, auch das Platzangebot war sehr großzügig.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. August 2010)

Bin heute mit dem neuen A3 gefahren und muss sagen, dass er sich zwar klasse fährt, aber die Materialien im Innenraum wirken wie aus einem Überraschungsei 

Die älteren Modelle wirkten etwas hochwertiger vom Interieur.


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bin heute mit dem neuen A3 gefahren und muss sagen, dass er sich zwar klasse fährt, aber die Materialien im Innenraum wirken wie aus einem Überraschungsei
> 
> Die älteren Modelle wirkten etwas hochwertiger vom Interieur.



Wirklich? 

Am 26.8. ist die Premiere vom A1 bei uns hier in Sachsen... Werd Ich mir mal anschauen das Kistchen


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> Am 26.8. ist die Premiere vom A1 bei uns hier in Sachsen... Werd Ich mir mal anschauen das Kistchen



http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuw...en/a3/a3/design/interieur.html&container=page


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Ist der A1 nicht die umgefärbte Version vom Polo? 
Also, einen schon überteuertes Auto noch teurer zu verkaufen und den Leuten weis machen wollen, dass die ein "Premium Modell" kaufen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. August 2010)

Werde mir den A1 auch noch einmal anschauen, um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Dennoch ist er ganz schön teuer im Vergleich zu seinen Konkurrenten...


----------



## Tobucu (21. August 2010)

Der A1 ist nett, aber mir zuteuer. Der Ibiza oder Fabia sind mir da attrtaktiver. Da ist die Ausstattungsliste auch nicht so lang.


----------



## Zoon (21. August 2010)

Bald läuft die Werbekampagne des A1 an - mit Tokio Hotel


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Stellt sich die Frage, wer sich für was hergibt. Audi für die ..öhm. na ja..  oder die Jungs für ..öhm..  na ja..


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, wer sich für was hergibt. Audi für die ..öhm. na ja..  oder die Jungs für ..öhm..  na ja..



Hahaha, du scheinst Audi ja richtig zu mögen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Eigentlich ist mir Audi, ebenso wie BMW oder sonst was egal.
Aber wenn ich mitbekomme, wie man in der Werkstatt behandelt wird und dass man kritisiert wird, wieso was ist und dass der Audi ja nie kaputt sein kann, also muss es am Fahrer liegen und so, bla bla bla.
Dann rutscht mir der Hut schon quer runter. 

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wo der A4 denn besser ist als andere Autos in dieser Klasse?
Der Verbrauch ist immer noch zu hoch, der Wagen fühlt sich an, als wenn die Leistung nur auf dem Papier steht, aber nicht im Motor steckt und für die Fahrzeuggröße ist der Innen/Kofferraum einfach zu klein, keine Ahnung, wo Audi den Platz verschenkt, aber wenn ich mir die breiten Türen angucke, dann weiß ich schon mal ungefähr wo.


----------



## Tobucu (21. August 2010)

Jeder wie er mag. Ich trauer auch noch manchmal mein 88er Audi Coupe hinter her. Wenn nicht ein Kombi her musste ( Familie ) würd ich den wohl heute noch fahren. Rost kannte der nicht und sonst halt die Verschleichsteile erneuert. Das konnte man noch selbst machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

Die Zeit mit dem Selbst machen ist halt vorbei. Ohne passendes Werkzeug und teechnischen Kram kommt man heute nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Tobucu (21. August 2010)

Jo dat stimmt. Ohne Auslesegerät hat man schlechte Karten. Man kann froh sein wenn man ne Glühbirne (leuchtmittel) wechseln kann, ist auch soein Proplem bei einigen Modellen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mitbekomme, wie man in der Werkstatt behandelt wird und dass man kritisiert wird, wieso was ist und dass der Audi ja nie kaputt sein kann, also muss es am Fahrer liegen und so, bla bla bla.
> Dann rutscht mir der Hut schon quer runter.



Was die Gesamtqualität von Audi angeht, die war früher (Ende 90er, Anfang 2000er) nicht wirklich gut. Meine ersten 4 Neuwagen von Audi hatten alle ihre Probleme und der 4. wurde nach sechs erfolglosen Reparaturversuchen gewandelt. Mein Neuer hingegen schlägt sich in den ersten Tagen hervoragend.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch ist immer noch zu hoch, der Wagen fühlt sich an, als wenn die Leistung nur auf dem Papier steht, aber nicht im Motor steckt



Wo stehst du denn mittlerweile vom Verbrauch?
Denn ich kann nicht meckern, denn trotz Einfahrphase, viel Rumtesterei und ordentlich Vollgasanteil liege ich bei knapp 9 Liter/ 100 km . Und von Leistungsmangel kann ich auch nicht berichten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was die Gesamtqualität von Audi angeht, die war früher (Ende 90er, Anfang 2000er) nicht wirklich gut. Meine ersten 4 Neuwagen von Audi hatten alle ihre Probleme und der 4. wurde nach sechs erfolglosen Reparaturversuchen gewandelt. Mein Neuer hingegen schlägt sich in den ersten Tagen hervoragend.


 
Wie Audi früher war, kann ich nicht sagen, ich fahre Audi halt das erst Mal.
Aber wenn bei unseren neuen Firmenwagen schon drei in die Werkstatt mussten (ich hatte mal nachgefragt), dann spricht das nicht gerade für Audi.
Und dass mich der Werkstattchef anguckt wie einen Schuljungen, der eher zufällig Audi fährt und eigentlich erst noch "wachsen" muss, bis er Premium fahren darf, geht mir schon quer.
Ich fahre Morgen mal hin und sage denen, dass irgendwas im Kotflügel klappert (hatte heute Morgen mal geguckt aber nichts entdecken können).

Aber super, dass du zufrieden bist, das freut einen doch. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wo stehst du denn mittlerweile vom Verbrauch?
> Denn ich kann nicht meckern, denn trotz Einfahrphase, viel Rumtesterei und ordentlich Vollgasanteil liege ich bei knapp 9 Liter/ 100 km . Und von Leistungsmangel kann ich auch nicht berichten.


 
Von 9 Liter träume ich. Liege so bei 11-13 Liter und du kannst noch so vorausschauend fahren und genügsam schalten, unter 10 Liter komme ich nicht. Man merkt auch, dass der viel schluckt, ich tanke öfters nach als mit dem Opel und der Audi hat einen größeren Tank.

wie ist das eigentlich, muss ich in die Vertragswerkstatt fahen, wegen der Garantie oder kann ich auch eine freie Werkstatt ansteuern?
Würde ich sonst mal machen, vielleicht finden die was, was die Werkstatt vor lauter Ringen vor den Augen und Audi Lobgesängen () nicht sieht.

Laut Vertragsbedingung mit meiner Firma muss der Wagen immer zu Vertragswerkstatt gebracht werden, wenn repariert oder gewartet werden soll. 
Tüv wirds aber nicht geben, da der Vetrag nur 2 Jahre laufen wird, dann gibts neue Autos. 
*darauf wart*


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. August 2010)

Am besten ist es ja, wenn man sich einen 3 Jahre alten A8 kauft und einem dann die Seitenschutzleisten abfallen.

Soviel zur Premiumklasse.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wenn bei unseren neuen Firmenwagen schon drei in die Werkstatt mussten (ich hatte mal nachgefragt), dann spricht das nicht gerade für Audi.



Das ist halt immer so eine Sache mit der "Repräsentativität". In der alten Firma hatten wir (vor vielen Jahren) Opel Omega als Firmenwagen und der Spitzenreiter war 17 mal zum nachbessern. *In einem Jahr* !!!

Grundsätzlich kann natürlich jedes Fabrikat mal kaputt gehen, bzw. mit Defekten ausgeliefert werden. Nur von den Wahrscheinlichkeiten gibt es eben deutliche Unterschiede. Insofern hätte ich persönlich das größte Vertrauen in BMW, Audi, VW und das geringste in diverse französiche Marken, Opel und Ford.
Ist halt eben auch schwer wirklich was aussagekräftiges zusammen zu bekommen. Wenn du Bekannte fragst, die können meist nur über wenige Modelle und Hersteller berichten, da sich die wenigsten Leute mehrer Tausend Neuwagen im Jahr kaufen. Gebrauchtwagen Erfahrungen sind mit noch wesentlich mehr Vorsicht zu genießen da es in der Regel unmöglich ist lückenlos die Historie nach zu vollziehen. Gehst du nach TÜV/ Dekra/ .. - Berichten dann sagt das primär darüber was aus wie gut die jeweils hausinterne Mobilitätsgarantie funktioniert. Und normale Tests in Zeitschriften sind eben auch nur Momentaufnahmen. OK, dass Allerletzte sind Umfragen wie zufrieden die Besitzer selbst mit ihrem Fahrzeug sind (alá J.D. Power), da die Erwartunghaltung vollkommen auseinander geht. Ein Dacia Käufer freut sich wenn der Wagen jeden Morgen anspringt ein S600 Käufer verflucht sein Auto wenn einmal das Armturenbrett knarzt.

Insofern ist man irgendwie auf sich selbst gestellt und kann nur hoffen das der nächste Kauf ein guter Griff wird. 
Bei mir persönlich kann ich nur feststellen, dass die Qualität in den letzten 10 Jahren extrem gesteigert wurde. Und man mittlerweile sogar die Chance hat ein Auto ohne den aller kleinsten Mangel zu bekommen. Dieses Glück hatte ich zuletzt bei meinem Scirocco und auch der Octavia hat sich gut geschlagen, da ging nur ein Lämpchen im Beifahrertüröffner kaputt. Damit kann man leben  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Von 9 Liter träume ich. Liege so bei 11-13 Liter und du kannst noch so vorausschauend fahren und genügsam schalten, unter 10 Liter komme ich nicht. Man merkt auch, dass der viel schluckt, ich tanke öfters nach als mit dem Opel und der Audi hat einen größeren Tank.



Da muss definitiv was defekt sein. Mein max. Verbrauch (nur Vollgas und Tests der Gangreichweite  ) brachte 9,6 Liter/ 100 km.
Und auch die Testverbräuche diverser Zeitschriften, bei welchen ja auch VMax, Beschleunigung, Elchtest, .... gefahren wird liegt beim A4 2.0 TFSi bei knapp über 9 Liter.
Aber wenn du ohnhin in die Werkstatt musst kannst du das ja gleich mit checken lassen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich, muss ich in die Vertragswerkstatt fahen, wegen der Garantie oder kann ich auch eine freie Werkstatt ansteuern?



Mal abgesehen davon das man Garantiesachen wohl nur beim Garantiegeber machen lassen kann (ausser man will selbst dafür zahlen), würde ich selbst gegen Bezahlung mein Auto nicht irgendeinem Bastler geben, der von allem etwas weiß aber von nichts so richtig.


----------



## Fransen (22. August 2010)

Hey, Hey.
War gestern mit dem GTD das erste mal außerplanmäßig in der Werkstatt.
Die verflixte Zentralveriegelung wollte die Fahrertür nicht mehr öffnen.

Fragende Blicke und blöd schauende Fußgänger hatte ich immer genug, wenn ich über die Beifahrertür einsteigen musste...


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2010)

@IT-Passion: Wie fährt denn nun dein TT? So wie du es gewünscht hast? Und Verarbeitung?

@quantenslipstream: Die Werkstätten sind meistens fast alle mies... Vertragswerkstätten sowieso. Wenn ich da den ortsansässigen VW/ Audi Händler anschau, der uns ne Liochtmaschine andrehen wollte, die noch nicht einmal im Ansatz defekt war und jezt, 2 Jahre später immernoch Ihren Dienst tut. Ich könnt mich da pausenlos aufregen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @IT-Passion: Wie fährt denn nun dein TT? So wie du es gewünscht hast? Und Verarbeitung?



Ich liebe den TT, er fährt sich nur geil. Sieht gut aus, hat viele praktische Lösungen, ist sehr sparsam. Und ich bin von der Motorgetriebe Kombination total begeistert, der 2. Gang geht bis 120 km/h und der 3. bis 180 km/h, dass verspricht viel Spaß beim überholen  .
Und aus meiner derzeitigen Sicht würde ich nur noch Cabrios kaufen.

Ein paar Bilder habe ich hier abgelegt:

Index of /TT-Haarklein


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2010)

Das klingt doch super... kannst ja mal Weitere Bilder online stellen, wenn de mal Zeit und Lust hast. Besonders der Innenraum interessiert mich


----------



## Nekro (22. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> der 2. Gang geht bis 120 km/h und der 3. bis 180 km/h



Das hast du jetzt aber nicht mit nem Neuwagen ausprobiert,oder?


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Das hast du jetzt aber nicht mit nem Neuwagen ausprobiert,oder?



Doch, hat er 

Am Besten noch im kalten Zustand


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Doch, hat er
> 
> Am Besten noch im kalten Zustand



Das freut das Auto doch, wenn das Öl kalt ist


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Das hast du jetzt aber nicht mit nem Neuwagen ausprobiert,oder?



Doch, als er eingefahren war.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Am Besten noch im kalten Zustand



So ähnlich. Das heißt ich war schon ein paar Minuten unterwegs (ungefähr 300 km).
Ich bin doch kein Depp  . Ist mein 8. Neuwagen den ich einfahre, da weiß ich was ich machen kann und was nicht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das freut das Auto doch, wenn das Öl kalt ist



Ist der Motor kalt, gib ihm fünfeinhalb 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So ähnlich. Das heißt ich war schon ein paar Minuten unterwegs (ungefähr 300 km).


 
Nach 300 km würde ich einen Neuwagen noch nicht als "eingefahren" bezeichnen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist mein 8. Neuwagen den ich einfahre, da weiß ich was ich machen kann und was nicht.



Ob es für einen Motor so gesund ist ihn im zweiten Gang auf 120 km/h und im dritten Gang auf 180 km/h zu  prügeln, das wage ich sehr stark zu bezweifeln. Aber es ist ja dein Auto und  nicht meins. Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nach 300 km würde ich einen Neuwagen noch nicht als "eingefahren" bezeichnen.



An dem Abend und natürlich nicht gesamt  . Alleine die Fahrt von der Werksabholung war weiter. Mann, Mann, Mann.
Manchmal kommt es mir hier vor als wäre ich in einem Kindergarten.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ob es für einen Motor so gesund ist ihn im zweiten Gang auf 120 km/h und im dritten Gang auf 180 km/h zu  prügeln, das wage ich sehr stark zu bezweifeln. Aber es ist ja dein Auto und  nicht meins. Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen



Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit kannst du es nichtmal machen. Aber zum Glück gibt es seit kurzem Drehzahlbegrenzer (seit kurzem heißt seit etwa 80 Jahren). Und es macht dem eingefahrenen, betriebswarmen Motor überhaupt nichts aus innerhalb des normalen Drehzahlbereichs genutzt zu werden. Nichts anderes wird bei jedem Fahrzeugtest gemacht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> An dem Abend und natürlich nicht gesamt  . Alleine die Fahrt von der Werksabholung war weiter. Mann, Mann, Mann.
> Manchmal kommt es mir hier vor als wäre ich in einem Kindergarten.



Du bist mit deinem TT natürlich so viel erwachsener als wir anderen "Normalos", wie konnte ich das nur vergessen 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück gibt es seit kurzem Drehzahlbegrenzer (seit kurzem heißt seit etwa 80 Jahren). Und es macht dem eingefahrenen, betriebswarmen Motor überhaupt nichts aus innerhalb des normalen Drehzahlbereichs genutzt zu werden. Nichts anderes wird bei jedem Fahrzeugtest gemacht.



Nur gut dass es trotzdem zu Motorschäden am Audi TT kommt:

Audi TT Motorschaden : Audi TT

Entweder es liegt an der Qualität die Audi bietet, oder einfach nur daran, dass Audi-Fahrer tatsächlich nicht richtig Auto fahren können 

Wenn ich jetzt deine Postings lese, wo du den Motor so hochziehst, dann tippe ich jedoch eher auf letzteres....


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nur gut dass es trotzdem zu Motorschäden am Audi TT kommt:
> 
> Audi TT Motorschaden : Audi TT
> 
> ...



Deswegen sagte Ich ja: Der TT ist das Sorgenkind von Audi.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du bist mit deinem TT natürlich so viel erwachsener als wir anderen "Normalos", wie konnte ich das nur vergessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja wohl ein Einzelfall, und vor allem ist das Ding in dem Thread auch 11 Jahre alt.
Das kannst du ja mit dem aktuellen TT nicht vergleichen...


----------



## Mosed (22. August 2010)

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass ein heutiges neues Auto nicht mehr so eingefahren werden muss wie vor 20 Jahren. Klar sollte man nicht gleich Vollgas geben, aber so ganz "kompliziert" wie früher ist es auch nicht.

Alles außerhalb des roten Bereichs schadet dem Motor nicht, sonst wäre der Bereich ja rot.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da muss definitiv was defekt sein. Mein max. Verbrauch (nur Vollgas und Tests der Gangreichweite  ) brachte 9,6 Liter/ 100 km.
> Und auch die Testverbräuche diverser Zeitschriften, bei welchen ja auch VMax, Beschleunigung, Elchtest, .... gefahren wird liegt beim A4 2.0 TFSi bei knapp über 9 Liter.
> Aber wenn du ohnhin in die Werkstatt musst kannst du das ja gleich mit checken lassen.


 
Eben, genau der Meinung bin ich auch. Aber die Werkstatt hatte bisher immer nur den Computer drangeklemmt, sonst nichts.
Der hat auch scheinbar ein paar Fehler ausgespuckt aber mehr als den Fehlerspeicher löschen haben die noch nie gemacht.
Ach ja, mir unterstellt, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man mit so einem "tollen Auto" umgeht, der "offensichtlich zu gut für mich ist", wie der Werkstattleiter sich mal indirekt ausdrückte. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das man Garantiesachen wohl nur beim Garantiegeber machen lassen kann (ausser man will selbst dafür zahlen), würde ich selbst gegen Bezahlung mein Auto nicht irgendeinem Bastler geben, der von allem etwas weiß aber von nichts so richtig.


 
Ich schon, ich war mit meinem Corsa nur in freien Werkstätten und bin da gut mit gefahren.
Wenn die Erbsen bei Audi nichts finden können, werde ich mal zur Werkstatt fahren, wo ich damals immer war, auch wenn die in Hamburg ist.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ist der Motor kalt, gib ihm fünfeinhalb


 
Ist der Motor heiß, kotzt er sich aus, bis zum letzen Scheiß...


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich schon, ich war mit meinem Corsa nur in freien Werkstätten und bin da gut mit gefahren.
> Wenn die Erbsen bei Audi nichts finden können, werde ich mal zur Werkstatt fahren, wo ich damals immer war, auch wenn die in Hamburg ist.



Verlierst du dann nicht die Garantie, wenn du zu einer anderen Werkstatt fährst und da etwas machen lässt?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. August 2010)

Doch tut er!

@quanti: Kannst nicht ne andere Audi Vertragswerkstatt anfahren??


----------



## 8800 GT (22. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ob es für einen Motor so gesund ist ihn im zweiten Gang auf 120 km/h und im dritten Gang auf 180 km/h zu prügeln, das wage ich sehr stark zu bezweifeln. Aber es ist ja dein Auto und nicht meins. Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht machen


na klar, die rote Beschriftung beim Drehzahlmesser ist ja nur zum Spaß angebracht. Der Wagen geht natürlich kaputt, wenn man ihn mal bis dorthin ausdreht
man man man, lass ihn doch. Du kannst ein heutiges Auto kaum überdrehen, dank Drehzahlbegrenzer. Gönnst du ihm den Spaß nicht?


Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du bist mit deinem TT natürlich so viel erwachsener als wir anderen "Normalos", wie konnte ich das nur vergessen
> 
> Hat er nicht behauptet
> 
> ...


Wieso "nur gut dass es auch zu Motorschäden am Audi TT kommt"?
Würdest du dich etwa freuen, wenn der TT nen Motorschaden bekommt? Arm


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du bist mit deinem TT natürlich so viel erwachsener als wir anderen "Normalos", wie konnte ich das nur vergessen



Bitte geb der Armseligkeit nicht wiedermal dein Gesicht.
Wenn es argumentativ nicht weiter geht, dann wirds persönlich oder was?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nur gut dass es trotzdem zu Motorschäden am Audi TT kommt:
> 
> Audi TT Motorschaden : Audi TT
> 
> Entweder es liegt an der Qualität die Audi bietet, oder einfach nur daran, dass Audi-Fahrer tatsächlich nicht richtig Auto fahren können



Was habe ich oder mein Auto mit einem ungelifteten TT 1.8 zu tun? Anderes Fahrzeug, anderer Motor.
Hauptsache mal was in Raum geworfen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt deine Postings lese, wo du den Motor so hochziehst, dann tippe ich jedoch eher auf letzteres....



Es ist natürlich vollkommen unverantwortlich die Leistung seines Fahrzeug für wenige Sekunden abzurufen. 
Langsam wird mehr als lächerlich  .

Ich weiß ja nicht wie du deine Autos einfährst oder ob du nur die abgelegten Sachen anderer kaufst. Aber ich hatte es in der Vergangenheit immer ganz gut im Griff.



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte Ich ja: Der TT ist das Sorgenkind von Audi.



Der aktuelle TT ist das Sorgenkind, da der Ur-TT mit dem Motor welcher vom Sharan bis zum A4 überall verbaut wurde auch mal einen Defekt hatte? Gratulation für die Schlußfolgerung.


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bitte geb der Armseligkeit nicht wiedermal dein Gesicht.
> Wenn es argumentativ nicht weiter geht, dann wirds persönlich oder was?



Da hast du dein eigenes Verhalten aber gut reflektiert, herzlichen Glückwunsch ITpassion 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> A_n dem Abend und natürlich nicht gesamt  . Alleine die Fahrt von der Werksabholung war weiter. Mann, Mann, Mann.
> Manchmal kommt es mir hier vor als wäre ich in einem Kindergarten._







ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was habe ich oder mein Auto mit einem ungelifteten TT 1.8 zu tun? Anderes Fahrzeug, anderer Motor.
> Hauptsache mal was in Raum geworfen.


 
Es sollte dir nur aufzeigen, dass auch ein Audi TT einmal schnell einen Motorschaden erleiden kann.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich vollkommen unverantwortlich die Leistung seines Fahrzeug für wenige Sekunden abzurufen.
> Langsam wird mehr als lächerlich  .


 
Fahr doch ruhig 120 km/h im zweiten Gang, wenn sich dein Motor verabschiedet ist das nicht mein Problem.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du deine Autos einfährst oder ob du nur die abgelegten Sachen anderer kaufst.


 
Dein hemmungsloses unterschwelliges Gepose ist einfach nur extrem lächerlich


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Da hast du dein eigenes Verhalten aber gut reflektiert, herzlichen Glückwunsch ITpassion



Kannst du auch was ausser pöbeln?


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2010)

Könnt ihr euch beide bitte wieder etwas beruhigen?  Danke.


----------



## Dr. Cox (22. August 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> na klar, die rote Beschriftung beim Drehzahlmesser ist ja nur zum Spaß angebracht. Der Wagen geht natürlich kaputt, wenn man ihn mal bis dorthin ausdreht
> man man man, lass ihn doch. Du kannst ein heutiges Auto kaum überdrehen, dank Drehzahlbegrenzer. Gönnst du ihm den Spaß nicht?



Ich habe schon genug Autos von irgendwelchen "Hobbyrennfahrern" im Freundeskreis gesehen, die bei der Kompressionsmessung gut 2 bar weniger hatten als sie für ihr Alter hätten haben dürfen. Dass der Motorverschleiß bei ständigem hochziehen des Motors zunimmt sollte wohl jedem klar sein.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Wieso "nur gut dass es auch zu Motorschäden am Audi TT kommt"?
> Würdest du dich etwa freuen, wenn der TT nen Motorschaden bekommt? Arm



Richtiges Lesen und interpretieren hilf zuweilen mehr als sinnloses einmischen, ohne zuvor den sinnlichen Inhalt des Textes verstanden zu haben


----------



## Mosed (22. August 2010)

Das Drehzahlband ist zum Benutzen da. Klar sollte man nicht stundenlang von Leerlaufpunkt bis roten Bereich drehen und wieder runter, aber wer macht denn sowas? Gut, deine Hobbyrennfahrer vielleicht. Die jagen vermutlich auch kalte Motoren. (Zumal deren Motoren vermutlich auch nicht die jüngsten Baujahre sind, oder?)

Ansonsten kanst du dir ruhig den Spass erlauben, ab und zu den zweiten Gang auszufahren, wenn der Motor warm ist. Er wird schon nicht explodieren. 
Wenn du Höchstgeschwindigkeit fährst hast du auch hohe Drehzahlen.


----------



## Nekro (22. August 2010)

Ab wann ist denn heut zu Tage ein Motor eingefahren?
Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das ab ~8000km die Motoren bei Audi auf volle Pulle laufen.
Vorher wird mehr Benzin/Öl (bessere Schmierung) verbaucht und nur rund 90% der Leistung liegen zur Verfügung.

Natürlich sollt man das nicht zu oft machen, aber du hast ja selbst geschrieben "perfekt zum Überholen". Außerdem hat Audi genug Prestige sodass (zumindest auf der AB) viele Leute vorher schon Platz machen wenn sie das Xenon/Tagfahrlicht von Audi sehen, so geht es zumindest mir/uns im aktuellen A4. Ist ganz lustig


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ab wann ist denn heut zu Tage ein Motor eingefahren?
> Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das ab ~8000km die Motoren bei Audi auf volle Pulle laufen.
> Vorher wird mehr Benzin/Öl (bessere Schmierung) verbaucht und nur rund 90% der Leistung liegen zur Verfügung.



Als ich vor 12 Jahren meinen ersten Neuwagen bekam (A4 2.4 30V), sagten sie mir, dass ich die ersten 1.000 km nur 2.500 Upm geben soll, schön warm fahren, keine Kurzstrecke. Und ab 1.000 km bis 2.000 km viel schalten nicht über 50% Drehzahl. Dann ist das Thema abgeschlossen.
Heute ist es viel einfacher. Der Audi-Mensch im Werk sagte mir, 1.000 km nicht über 60% Drehzahl, schön warm fahren, fertig.

Die 1.000 km habe ich seit dem angesprochenen Tag, insofern ist alles Tuti.


----------



## Blutstoff (22. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt es mir hier vor als wäre ich in einem Kindergarten.


 
Du sagst es. Wenn ich mir allein die letzten drei Seiten, durchlese... Man könnte meinen, viele glauben den Quatsch den sie schreiben.

Aber ich halte mich ab jetzt hier zurück.


----------



## Mosed (22. August 2010)

und dabei ist bestimmt noch ein guter Sicherheitsfaktor inklusive. Dank der heutigen Werkstofftechnik und Beschichtungen ist das alles nicht mehr so empfindlich. Das mit den ersten 1000 km hört man öfters, ja.
Muss man nur dran denken, wenn man mit nem Neuwagen mal schnell überholen will. 

Gibt es eigentlich Ausfall-Statistiken über Fahrzeuge, die von Vermietern kommen? Denn die werden ja recht sicher vom 1 km an getreten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Videos die ich vorhin mal schnell gedreht habe:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_FpjjoVxaM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du2UhId09QM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICbGnX_x7Ro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNIgscOP9vw

Und hier noch ein paar Fotos:

Index of /TT-Haarklein


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2010)

Ein grandioses Auto.  

Ich bin auch immer wieder begeistert, wenn ich mal in einem sitzen kann. Kommt ja leider aufgrund des Alters nicht sehr häufig vor.


----------



## Blutstoff (22. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Videos die ich vorhin mal schnell gedreht habe:


 
Glückwunsch, schönes Auto. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf unseren RS.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. August 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, schönes Auto. Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf unseren RS.



Falls mir morgen ein 40 Tonner reinfährt nehme ich wohl auch einen RS.
Soll aber keine Einladung sein  .


----------



## Nekro (22. August 2010)

sehr schön 
kannst mal ein kleines Soundvideo machen? so bis ~4000rpm?


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2010)

Ich wäre morgen mit einem 40-Tonner unterwegs. ^^ Habe ja am Mittwoch meine blöde CE-Prüfung.


----------



## Blutstoff (23. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falls mir morgen ein 40 Tonner reinfährt nehme ich wohl auch einen RS.


 
Warum, ist dir der Motor jetzt schon zu schlapp?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> sehr schön
> kannst mal ein kleines Soundvideo machen? so bis ~4000rpm?



Ein kleines "Beschleunigungs-Video" habe ich im 2. Gang gemacht, wenn auch nur bis knapp 6.000 Touren und ich Depp hab vergessen das Radio aus zu stellen  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzyyzs20BV8



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich wäre morgen mit einem 40-Tonner unterwegs. ^^ Habe ja am Mittwoch meine blöde CE-Prüfung.



Das ist hoffentlich keine Drohung  .



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Warum, ist dir der Motor jetzt schon zu schlapp?



Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Der geht richtig gut. 
Aber der TT-RS ist für mich mittlerweile ein ganz besonderes Fahrzeug und nicht nur weil er in der aktuellen AZ deutlich vor dem R8 plaziert ist  . Sondern er ist der Benschmark in der Klasse der sportlichen Roadster und macht Kandidaten vom Kaliber Z4 sDrive35iS (wer denkt sich solche Namen aus?) und Porsche Boxster S nass.
Wäre nur vom Bestelltiming etwas blöd, da er ab Herbst irgendwas zwischen 350 und 380 PS bekommen soll. Da würde ich mich jetzt wohl ein wenig ärgern.


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2010)

Ich bin schon beide gefahren - R8 und TT RS ...und klanglich ist der TT von einer anderen Welt. Da läuft es einem beim Gas geben eiskalt den Rücken runter. Da will man dann auch gar nicht mehr aussteigen.

Eine Drohung? Nö, ich beherrsche die 18,75m eigentlich ganz gut. ...glaube ich zumindest. ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (23. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Videos die ich vorhin mal schnell gedreht habe:


Ist schon edel. Nur das Hipshops-Gestottere das da aus den Boxen zu hören ist, wird dem Fahrzeug nicht gerecht.  

Audi und BMW setzten momentan auf jeden Fall den Benchmark, wenn es um Design und Fahspaß geht, zumindest unter den europäischen Herstellern.

Ich stecke immer noch in meiner "Hot Hatch" Misere (bzw. Kompakt-Misere):
Mini Cooper S vs. Golf V GTI.
Bei beiden findet man hier im Süden für 15.000 brauchbare Angebote mit nicht allzu vielen km runter. Der Mini ist halt wilder und Kompromissloser, dafür hat er mehr verchromtes Plastik, weniger Platz und wohl das direktere, aber auch unbequemere Fahrwerk. Demgegenüber ist der Golf halt alltäglicher (wobei es in München auch von Minis wimmelt), biederer und wirkt sperriger. Alltagstauglicher, aber hat dafür eben auch mehr Kompromisse.

Alternativen gibt es ja kaum, dem Renault Clio RS fehlt der Turbo, Focus RS sagt mir schon optisch nicht zu, ähnlich ists beim Fabia RS (zumal es da keine Auswahl gibt).

Auf Seiten der Turbodiesel sieht es auch mau aus: A3 oder BMW 1er, letzterer ist optisch schöner, aber auch gefragter und teurer.

Bei den Japanern hab ich mich auch schon umgesehen, aber die spaßigere Kisten sind alles so Nischenfahrzeuge oder Roadster, wie der MR2, Celica oder MX-5, und die Motoren sind nicht so mein Fall, wenig Drehmoment, hohe Drehzahl mit entsprechendem Verbrauch... da sind mir der TFSI bzw. der PSA-Motor im Mini schon lieber, angenehm im Verbrauch, mehr als ausreichende Leistung und Power übers ganze Band.

Dem Alfa 147 trau ich von der Elektronik her nicht, die Seats sind mir, vielleicht abgesehen vom neuen Ibiza, zu "billig" im Innenraum, und Neuwagen will ich nicht wirklich, lieber einen jungen gebrauchten mit mehr Extras. 

Boah, wie ich es hasse: die eine Gehirnhälfte Ruft "Vernunft!", die andere ruft "Spaaaaß!"


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. August 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Boah, wie ich es hasse: die eine Gehirnhälfte Ruft "Vernunft!", die andere ruft "Spaaaaß!"



Wenn du möglichst viel Spaß mit einem Auto haben willst ist nur ein Feature relevant KEIN DACH !!!
Insofern ein Gebrauchtwagen für dich eine Option ist, ist der Z4 mit die beste Wahl derzeit am Markt, ordentlich Leistung, viel Cabriofeeling und faire Preise.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2010)

was ihr immer mit euren cabriolets habt??? EIn richtiger sportwagen muss zu sein ! wenn ich luft umn kopf haben will fahr ich mopped


----------



## Adrenalize (23. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern ein Gebrauchtwagen für dich eine Option ist, ist der Z4 mit die beste Wahl derzeit am Markt, ordentlich Leistung, viel Cabriofeeling und faire Preise.


Gebrauchtwagen ist eigentlich die einzige Option, weil Finanzierung will ich eher nicht, und für 15.000 bekommst du ja nichts außer nem Kleinstwagen neu oder vielleicht einem Dacia. 

Und ich wollte schon so bei 130-150 PS einsteigen.

Roadster hab ich mir überlegt, aber es soll ein Auto für jeden Tag sein, in dem man halt auch Spaß haben kann, und bei nem Cabrio oder Roadster mit Stoffdach würde es mich im Winter dann reuen, das gute Stück zu fahren. 

Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich derzeit in München wohne und zur Arbeit rein zum Frankfurter Ring muss. Beim Stop-and-go im Smog kommt nicht soviel Cabriofeeling auf, haben wir in der Arbeit schon ein paar mal mit Cooper S Cabrio, Z4 und 3er Cabrio versucht...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was ihr immer mit euren cabriolets habt??? EIn richtiger sportwagen muss zu sein ! wenn ich luft umn kopf haben will fahr ich mopped



Ich wußte nicht das man neuerdings ohne Helm in Deutschland mit dem Moped fahren darf  . Und mit Helm ist es wohl ein schlechter Scherz mit "Luft um den Kopf".

Also wenn ich mir (alá Back to the Future) eine Nachricht in die Vergangenheit schicken könnte, wäre sie wohl "Kauf nur Cabrio's, keine Coupés oder Limousinen und natürlich noch wer in den letzten 20 Jahren Fußball Weltmeister wurde" .


----------



## bau7s (23. August 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist schon edel. Nur das Hipshops-Gestottere das da aus den Boxen zu hören ist, wird dem Fahrzeug nicht gerecht.
> 
> Audi und BMW setzten momentan auf jeden Fall den Benchmark, wenn es um Design und Fahspaß geht, zumindest unter den europäischen Herstellern.
> 
> ...





Dein "Problem" kenne ich.
Genau vor der Frage (wirklich haargenau) stand ich auch schonmal.

Habe mich dann für den V GTI entschieden und war, bis ich den Cooper S beim Nachbarn gefahren bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich hätte gerne einen Golf V GTI gehabt, mit dem Fahrwerk und dem "Gefühl" des Coopers.

Minis sind eigentlich klasse Autos. Kumpel hat (weiß jetzt nicht genau welchen) einen älteren mit 116 PS ?! Der läuft auch schon ganz gut.
Aber irgendwo war mir das Platzangebot und auch der Innenraum vom GTI dann lieber. Zwar schaut einem bei 'nem GTI mittlerweile keiner mehr nach, aber bei einem Cooper auch nicht 

Den Seat Leon (altes Modell ~2003?) schon mal angeschaut?
Was gabs denn da? Formula Racing mit 150 Diesel-PS?
Den bin ich damals glaub auch Probe gefahren und lief wirklich gut. Leider gabs hier in der Nähe nur 3 und alle bei einem Autohaus, wo ich zu 99% sicher bin, dass sie am Tacho drehen und auch sonstige Mängel nur billig behoben werden...


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2010)

Der 150PS TDI ist auch nur ein ab Werk gechipter 1.9er mit normalerweise 130PS. Die meisten 1.9er mit 96KW lassen sich auf 160-170PS chippen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Zoon (23. August 2010)

@ Seat Leon, da kannste auch den 1.8T nehmen mit 180 PS, oder nen Cupra.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ Seat Leon, da kannste auch den 1.8T nehmen mit 180 PS, oder nen Cupra.



Da mußt du aber aufpassen, wie man hört gab es wenigstens schon einen Motorschaden  .


----------



## riedochs (23. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ Seat Leon, da kannste auch den 1.8T nehmen mit 180 PS, oder nen Cupra.



Ein 1.8T will auch gepflegt werden. Dummerweise sind die meisten 1.8T in solchen Autos schon verheizt. Den Motor wollte ich nicht mehr. Am besten noch mit LongLife gefahren, dann gute Nacht.

Ab wann gab es beim TT das weiße Display?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. August 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ab wann gab es beim TT das weiße Display?



Entweder schon immer in dieser Baureihe oder seit dem Facelift im Mai. Bin mir jetzt nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------



## Fransen (23. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Entweder schon immer in dieser Baureihe oder seit dem Facelift im Mai. Bin mir jetzt nicht 100%ig sicher.



Erst nach/seit dem Facelift diesen Jahres.


----------



## 1821984 (23. August 2010)

Also Motorschäden wegen zu hohen Drehzahlen gibt es nicht, seit es Begrenzer gibt.
Wenn es zu Motorplatzern kommt, dann liegt das meistens an schlechter Pflege wie z.B. Kalter Motor, Schlechtes und altes Öl und sonst so das ganze drum herum!

Ein Motorschaden wegen mal kurz drauflatschen kommt eher vor, wenn die Motoren schon ihre km abgespult haben, weil dann bei dauerhaften unsachgemäßen gebrauch eher Ventile, Kolbenringe und oder Pleuel wegen Gründen wie oben reißen oder sonstiges. Sehr oft ist auch einfach der Zahnriemen schuld. Da kann der Rest bestens gewartet sein.

Viel häufiger sind heute Turboschäden oder ähnliches aber am Motor selbst, ihr glaubt garnicht, was die dinger teilweise abkönnen.
Und ganz ehrlich, ich halte die damaligen 1,8t Motoren von VAG als mit die besten und standhaftesten aus deutschen reien. Mein Leon hat genau selbes exemplar (1,8t 180PS) wie im TT verbaut wurde. Der Motor steht mit 110t km sehr gut im Futter und auch ich habe so meine stellen, wo ich mal das ding 7.000U/min. drehen lass. Kommt auch nicht selten vor. aber man sollte dann auf jeden mal Ölstand kontrollieren und sich mal den Motor anschauen (Kopfdichtung usw.) Die wasserpumpe hats leider mal zerrissen, weil das Original nur aus so Plastikzeug ist. Alterserscheinung halt. nach 10 Jahren darf die auch mal keine Lust mehr haben. Jetzt ist eine ausn Nachbau drin, die sehr viel stabiler gebaut ist.
Eins kann ich jedoch beim besten willen nicht nachvollziehen! Warum ist das Wechselintervall für den Zahnriemen auf 180.000km ohne Altersangabe beschränkt. Als hinweis steht zwar im Handbauch, dass er ab 90.000 jedes Jahr kontrolliert werden soll. 
Aber auf gut deutsch kann dann jeder Händler dem unwissenden mal eben nen zahnriemen anquatschen, ohne das es eigentlich sein müsste. Kostet nur ca. 800€ der Wechsel (ohne Inspektion). Anderrum, wenn der Kunde  die 180.000km ausreizt, hat er in den seltensten fällen damit glück. Auch sei gesagt, dass beim reißen ein kapitaller Motorschaden ein her geht und nur noch austausch die günstigste Lösung ist. Preise liegen momentan bei ca. 1500-2000€ für ein guten AT-Motor ohne arbeit!

PS: 180PS Leon zieht ab 1800U/min. los. 2-3 Gang macht wirklich spass. Ab 180km/h wirds zäh. er geht zwar locker auf 220, aber man merkt, dass er schon akern muss. die 229 laut angabe schaft er mit 17" auch laut Tacho. Raus kommen ca. 215-220.
Wichtiger Punkt: alle Leons leiden an wassereinbrüchen durch die Türen. Musste meinen schon 2x Trocken legen. war beide male ca. 3 Tage beschäftigt. Leons kann man schon günstig kaufen. Gepflegte Cupra modelle mit großen K04 Turbo (225PS) sind rar und teuer. Beim 180PS Motor mekrt, dass er sehr Tempanfällig ist. Am liebsten kalt und feucht= gefühlt wie gechipt. Ab 25-30 grad denkt man, da fehlen 20PS! Ich denke, mit nem größeren LLK kann geholfen werden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. August 2010)

@ITpassion-de
ich versteh gar nicht warum dir ein Seitenhieb auf Grund deines Musik Geschmacks gegeben wurde. Das was ich bis jetzt gehört hab, fand ich immer gut.

kannst mir mal eine Tracklist geben? 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> kannst mir mal eine Tracklist geben?



Ich weiß nicht ob das so jedermanns Geschmack ist, aber ich finde es fürs Auto nicht schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (23. August 2010)

Hab mir auch mal ein paar tracks angehört. Nicht ganz so mein Fall.
ich höre z.B sehr oft Drum`n Bass beim Auto fahren. Aber so hat jeder seinen eigenen geschmack!


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das so jedermanns Geschmack ist, aber ich finde es fürs Auto nicht schlecht.
> 
> http://www.it-ihl.de/P3D/Tracklist.png



Bis auf diese hirnlosen Atzen ist doch ganz normales Zeug dabei... 

Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen was man seinem Hirn zumuten kann.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. August 2010)

also ich kann mir die liste richtig gut vorstellen beim chilligen cruisen

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2010)

mal ne andere sache: was haltet ihr eig vom Fiat Panda 100HP? ich denk mal, bei 9,5 sekunden bis 100, 100 PS, dem leichten gewicht und nem listenpreis von um die 14000€ is das n interessantes auto...


----------



## Adrenalize (23. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mal ne andere sache: was haltet ihr eig vom Fiat Panda 100HP? ich denk mal, bei 9,5 sekunden bis 100, 100 PS, dem leichten gewicht und nem listenpreis von um die 14000€ is das n interessantes auto...


Neulich gabs mal irgendwo (ADAC oder AMS?) eine Flop-Liste der Autos mit den schlechtesten Bremsen. Fiat Panda war Schlusslicht mit iirc über 42m gegenüber anderen Kleinwagen, die bei 38m lagen.

Wenn man so einen kleinen Kastenwagen für Transporte will, gibt es da bessere Modelle von anderen Marken, die haben dann auch 100 PS. Oder man wählt was anderes von Fiat selbst, den 500 oder so.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das so jedermanns Geschmack ist, aber ich finde es fürs Auto nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, Sido und Bushido sind für mich halt die Prototypen des Unterschicht-Pöbel-Hops. So nach dem Motto: Ich wurde in Berlin mal fett beim Schwarzfahren erwischt und jetzt bin ich da Gangsta!
In dem Viertel wo ich hier wohne verbindet man solche Musik halt mit Jugendlichen die schlechte Schulbildung haben, Kleinkriminalität gut finden und mit irgendwelchen verbastelten Kisten durch die Gegend heizen. Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose machen. 

Ich habs halt mehr so mit talentierten Musikern, die nicht irgendwelchen sozial verwahrlosten Jugendlichen das Taschengeld aus der Hose ziehen. 

Weiß nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht ab und zu Hiphop höre, aber dann halt eher die amerikanischen Klassiker a la RUN DMC, Tupac usw. bzw. gehaltvollere dt. Sachen wie Fettes Brot, Blumentopf, Fanta4 etc.
Die Berliner Pöbler kommen mir nicht auf die Playliste, die müsste ich da zu sehr auslachen und könnte nicht mehr konzentriert fahren.


----------



## Nekro (24. August 2010)

Ich halt da nix von.
Vllt. für die Stadt, wenig Verbrauch oder so, aber da gibt es bestimmt noch andere, bessere


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. August 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, Sido und Bushido sind für mich halt die Prototypen des Unterschicht-Pöbel-Hops. So nach dem Motto: Ich wurde in Berlin mal fett beim Schwarzfahren erwischt und jetzt bin ich da Gangsta!
> In dem Viertel wo ich hier wohne verbindet man solche Musik halt mit Jugendlichen die schlechte Schulbildung haben, Kleinkriminalität gut finden und mit irgendwelchen verbastelten Kisten durch die Gegend heizen. Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose machen.
> 
> Ich habs halt mehr so mit talentierten Musikern, die nicht irgendwelchen sozial verwahrlosten Jugendlichen das Taschengeld aus der Hose ziehen.



Du unterschätzt Sido. Er hat sich in den letzten Jahren deutlich weiterentwickelt und seine letzten Alben waren wirklich sehr gut.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Weiß nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht ab und zu Hiphop höre, aber dann halt eher die amerikanischen Klassiker a la RUN DMC, Tupac usw. bzw. gehaltvollere dt. Sachen wie Fettes Brot, Blumentopf, Fanta4 etc.
> Die Berliner Pöbler kommen mir nicht auf die Playliste, die müsste ich da zu sehr auslachen und könnte nicht mehr konzentriert fahren.



Das Eine schließt das Andere nicht zwangsläufig aus.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. August 2010)

Ich hör beim fahren auch eher Rock, Punk etc...
schön mitsingen und sich daran erfreuen, dass es Autos gibt.
Auto fahren hat einfach was therapierendes, vor allem im Schritttempo während eines Platzregens.....ach herrlich.

Aber auch gerne mal was so im Radio läuft, manche Hits kommen echt gut beim fahren
Sonst lieber das o.g. auf CD gebrannt.
Und auch Zeugs aus meiner last.fm-Sammlung, siehe Signatur


----------



## Nekro (24. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Auto fahren ...vor allem im Schritttempo



pfui ! Gas Gas Gas !


----------



## Dustin91 (24. August 2010)

Ich bin nicht so scharf drauf bei einer Sichtweite von 10 Metern schnell zu fahren


----------



## Benne123 (24. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Videos die ich vorhin mal schnell gedreht habe:
> 
> Und hier noch ein paar Fotos:
> 
> Index of /TT-Haarklein



Sehr sehr schöner TT 
Traumhaftes Auto, vor allem weil Audi


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Auto fahren hat einfach was therapierendes, vor allem im Schritttempo während eines Platzregens.....ach herrlich.



pfui bist du fies! 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Zoon (24. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mal ne andere sache: was haltet ihr eig vom Fiat Panda 100HP? ich denk mal, bei 9,5 sekunden bis 100, 100 PS, dem leichten gewicht und nem listenpreis von um die 14000€ is das n interessantes auto...



Das Fahrwerk von dem Ding ist zu abenteuerlich, lieber Swift Sport oder Twingo RS wenns in der Klasse bleiben soll ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk von dem Ding ist zu abenteuerlich, lieber Swift Sport oder Twingo RS wenns in der Klasse bleiben soll ...



Ich glaube die diversen Polo GTi Ableger sind lustiger (Fabia RS, Ibiza Cupra).
Da gehts dann schon in rund 7 Sekunden auf 100. Kostet natürlich einen Schluck mehr, bringt aber auch mehr Ausstattung, Sicherheit, Spaß, Fahrleistungen, ....


----------



## Zoon (24. August 2010)

Wenns den Fabia ohne dem DSG geben würde bzw. wenns nicht von selber hochschaltet im ääääääh manuellen Modus wäre der ne Option.

Seat Ibiza Cupra ab 24 T€  ist da die spanische Regierung im Preis mit drin?  wo der Polo losgeht mit vernünftiger Austatttung will ich nicht mehr wissen ....


----------



## Mosed (24. August 2010)

Wann schaltet der denn selber hoch? Wenns im bzw. kurz vorm roten Bereich passiert, könnte es einen gewissen Grund haben...


----------



## Nekro (24. August 2010)

Leute, er hat sich nen Panda rausgesucht, wie könnt ihr dann auf Polo GTI, Twingo RS und Co. umschwingen?

Ich denke er will sich keinen sportlichen Kleinwagen kaufen, denn dann bist beim Panda fehl am Platz^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. August 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, Sido und Bushido sind für mich halt die Prototypen des Unterschicht-Pöbel-Hops. So nach dem Motto: Ich wurde in Berlin mal fett beim Schwarzfahren erwischt und jetzt bin ich da Gangsta!
> In dem Viertel wo ich hier wohne verbindet man solche Musik halt mit Jugendlichen die schlechte Schulbildung haben, Kleinkriminalität gut finden und mit irgendwelchen verbastelten Kisten durch die Gegend heizen. Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose machen.



So sollte doch jeder halbwegs gebildete Mensch denken. Schon alleeine wenn man erst laute "Musik" hört, und dann einer mit seinem komplett verbastelten und somit schrottfreifen 3er Golf mit Atzenmütze ankommt. So wie heutzutage gefühlt fast jeder 10. Jugendliche. Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Nekro (24. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so meinst du?


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> http://img.downstairs.com/full/00e16.06.jpg
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41a2T+LCsAL.jpg
> 
> so meinst du?



Ja, so ungefähr samt halt Möchtgern-getunten Golf.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. August 2010)

Welcher Autohersteller verbaut denn eures Wissens nach die beste Klimaautomatik?
Unser VW Touran Highline Bj. 7/2006 hat ne Klimaautomatik und die ist auf volle Pulle und Low (weniger als 16°C) gefühlt nicht so kalt wie die von einem Audi Q5, welche auf 18°C eingestellt ist, auch volle Pulle.

Die vom Audi war so richtig kalt, da wurde die Hand sofort ziemlich kalt, wenn man sie davor hielt.
Bei unserem Touran ist das viel erträglicher, und das obwohl die ja noch mehr als 2°C kälter blasen sollte


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. August 2010)

Kommt auf das Modell an, allgemein kann man sowas nicht sagen...


----------



## Dustin91 (24. August 2010)

Hier mal meine eben erstellte CD fürs fahren, da ist alles dabei


----------



## Dr. Cox (24. August 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, Sido und Bushido sind für mich halt die Prototypen des Unterschicht-Pöbel-Hops. So nach dem Motto: Ich wurde in Berlin mal fett beim Schwarzfahren erwischt und jetzt bin ich da Gangsta!
> In dem Viertel wo ich hier wohne verbindet man solche Musik halt mit Jugendlichen die schlechte Schulbildung haben, Kleinkriminalität gut finden und mit irgendwelchen verbastelten Kisten durch die Gegend heizen. Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose machen.



Tja, Ballastexistenzen halt (die dann irgendwelche Manager totschlagen, nur weil sie mit ihrer eigenen sinnlosen Existenz nicht klar kommen und nichts damit anzufangen wissen). Diese "Leute" sind der Abschaum unserer Gesellschaft, aber so etwas muss es halt auch geben  



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich habs halt mehr so mit talentierten Musikern, die nicht irgendwelchen sozial verwahrlosten Jugendlichen das Taschengeld aus der Hose ziehen.
> 
> Weiß nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht ab und zu Hiphop höre, aber dann halt eher die amerikanischen Klassiker a la RUN DMC, Tupac usw. bzw. gehaltvollere dt. Sachen wie Fettes Brot, Blumentopf, Fanta4 etc.
> Die Berliner Pöbler kommen mir nicht auf die Playliste, die müsste ich da zu sehr auslachen und könnte nicht mehr konzentriert fahren.



So geht es mir auch, wenn ich Sido, Bushido, etc... höre dann muss ich immer über deren absolut lächerlichen verbalen Blähungen lachen. Oder aber ich muss mich extrem fremd schämen dass es so etwas überhaupt gibt. Das sind halt beides keine guten Vorraussetzungen dafür, dass ich jemals so etwas freiwillig hören würde 

Also wenn es mal Hiphop sein soll, dann auch lieber "Oldschool" aus den USA, wie Tupac, Cypress Hill, Run DMC, DMX, Xcibit, etc...


----------



## Zoon (24. August 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wann schaltet der denn selber hoch? Wenns im bzw. kurz vorm roten Bereich passiert, könnte es einen gewissen Grund haben...



Ja stell dir vor du kaufst ein Asus ROG hastnichtgesehn Mainboard und das Teil verbietet dir sämtliches Übertakten ... bodenlose Frechheit nicht wahr? oder sie machen wie VW und verlangen nochmal 200 € Aufpreis für die OC Funktion 

Bei Wagen die für den sportlichen Fahrer gemacht sind kann man ja mal verlangen das man die Dinger auch mal ordentlich in oberen Touren bewegen kann ohne das gleich der ganze Trumm auseinanderfliegt (ordentlich warmgefahren versteht sich). Bei den Normalovarianten kann ich ja verstehen da die ja gewissermaßen "Dau"sicher sein müssen und da kann man das auch drinlassen.



Nekro schrieb:


> Ich denke er will sich keinen sportlichen Kleinwagen kaufen, denn dann bist beim Panda fehl am Platz^^



Im Post von CPU-GPU konnte man durchaus erkennen das es sich nicht um einen 60 PS Benzinrasenmäher handeln soll.



Nekro schrieb:


> Leute, er hat sich nen Panda rausgesucht, wie könnt ihr dann auf Polo GTI, Twingo RS und Co. umschwingen?



Twingo RS geht laut Liste ab 14.900 los bekommt man mit Verhandlungsgeschick locker in sein Budget, Swift Sport ab 17.700. da könnte man ja nen Jahreswagen nehmen die liegen auch bei 14K.

Polo GTI kann man ja nicht wirklich mitzählen da ja im Prinzip schon eine Klasse höher (Clio RS, bei Suzuki gibts da nichts, Corsa GSi oder OPC), der Polo GTI geht ab 22.500,00 €, natürlich wie VW üblich "nackt".... 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Unser VW Touran Highline Bj. 7/2006 hat ne Klimaautomatik und die ist auf volle Pulle und Low (weniger als 16°C) gefühlt nicht so kalt wie die von einem Audi Q5, welche auf 18°C eingestellt ist, auch volle Pulle.



Wann habt ihr die Klimaanlage das letzte mal ordentlich überprüfen lassen, Kühlmittelstand etc pp. Filterwechsel...

Die Klimaautomatik beim Touran ist eigtl. ganz ordentlich.

Wenn du ein Digitales Thermometer hast kannst ja mal testen, stell die Klimaanlage auf max. es sollte schnell Luft von etwa 4°C Kälte aus den Düsen kommen. Motor muss natürlich auch laufen.


@ playlist bei mir laufen immer Auto derzeit am liebsten irgendwelche Sisters Sachen.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr die Klimaanlage das letzte mal ordentlich überprüfen lassen, Kühlmittelstand etc pp. Filterwechsel...
> 
> Die Klimaautomatik beim Touran ist eigtl. ganz ordentlich.
> 
> Wenn du ein Digitales Thermometer hast kannst ja mal testen, stell die Klimaanlage auf max. es sollte schnell Luft von etwa 4°C Kälte aus den Düsen kommen. Motor muss natürlich auch laufen.


4°C

Ich fühle schon mit der Hand, dass das niemals 4°C sind.
Im Audi kam das ungefähr hin.
Vom Touran, während der Fahrt, war die Luft mindestens doppelt so warm...


----------



## Zoon (24. August 2010)

Dann fahr mal zum "Freundlichen" und lasst das mal prüfen!

Evtl ist nur der Kühlmittelstand zu niedrig, was aber das Risiko nach sich zieht das über längere Zeit der Verdichter Schaden nimmt, da das Kühlmittel auch als Schmierung vom selbigen dient.


----------



## roadgecko (24. August 2010)

Habt ihr ein paar Gebrauchtwagentipps für ca. 4000 - 5000 € ?


----------



## Nekro (24. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Im Post von CPU-GPU konnte man durchaus erkennen das es sich nicht um einen 60 PS Benzinrasenmäher handeln soll.
> 
> Twingo RS geht laut Liste ab 14.900 los bekommt man mit Verhandlungsgeschick locker in sein Budget, Swift Sport ab 17.700. da könnte man ja nen Jahreswagen nehmen die liegen auch bei 14K.



klar, nur ein Panda ist kein sportlicher Wagen. Vllt. will er einen *Stadtwagen* und keinen billigen "Sportler" alá Twingo RS...


PS: 60Ps im Rasenmäher...wäre doch interessant, geht gut ab.


----------



## Mosed (24. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Bei Wagen die für den sportlichen Fahrer gemacht sind kann man ja mal verlangen das man die Dinger auch mal ordentlich in oberen Touren bewegen kann ohne das gleich der ganze Trumm auseinanderfliegt (ordentlich warmgefahren versteht sich). Bei den Normalovarianten kann ich ja verstehen da die ja gewissermaßen "Dau"sicher sein müssen und da kann man das auch drinlassen.



Naja, roter Bereich ist nunmal roter Bereich. Wenn der rote Bereich bei 6500 anfängt und bei 6000 schon die Zwangsschaltung kommt, wäre es natürlich Blödsinn. Aber sonst... Der Motor kann auf lange Sicht nunmal nur eine bestimmte Belastung ab. Ob dann nun ein Dau oder Nicht-Dau im roten Bereich fährt ist dem Motor egal.

Stellt sich auch die Frage, was du dir davon verspricht. Denn die maximale Leistung hast du weder im noch am Anfang vom roten Bereich. Wofür also da oben rumfahren?


----------



## Zoon (24. August 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Denn die maximale Leistung hast du weder im noch am Anfang vom roten Bereich. Wofür also da oben rumfahren?



Kommt auf den Motor an. Schonmal Honda Typ R gefahren (also nicht opamäßig)?


----------



## Mosed (25. August 2010)

Nein, aber um das rauszufinden muss man ihn ja nicht fahren. Nennleistungsdrehzahl steht im Datenblatt, wo der rote Bereich anfängt sieht man auf dem Drehzahlmesser. Für Zweiteres müsse man nur einen Honda Typ R in der Nähe haben... 

Also Nennleistungspunkt ist bei 7.800 U/min. 
Hiernach: http://www.motorvision.de/artikel/honda-civic-type-s-und-type-r-es-lebe-der-sport,641.html beginnt der rote Bereich ab 8000 U/min. 
Etwas knapp bemessen finde ich, aber mir stellt sich immer noch die Frage, was man davon hat, wenn man jetzt (also zwischen 7800 und 8000) nicht hochschaltet, sondern bis 8500 dreht, falls das möglich ist.
(Aber meine Aussage stimmt somit - der Nennleistungspunkt ist vor dem roten Bereich  )


----------



## Klutten (25. August 2010)

Schaltdrehzahl eines befreundeten Rennteams bei einem Type R ist 9.500 1/min mit dem Seriengetriebe. Das muss man Honda nämlich lassen. Die Innereien der Type R / S sind wirklich extrem hochwertig und verkraften so einiges. Besagtes Getriebe wurde übrigens eine ganze Saison im Langstreckenpokal gefahren ohne revidiert werden zu müssen.


----------



## Mosed (25. August 2010)

Die können es sich auch leisten einen neuen Motor einzubauen und der Motor läuft vermutlich keine 200.000 km oder?
Die Leistungskurven usw. wären mal interessant.

Jedenfalls würde ich trotzdem niemals im roten Bereich mit einem privaten Wagen fahren. Im Sinne der Dauerhaltbarkeit wird sich Honda ja irgendwas mit dem roten Bereich gedacht haben. Hoffe ich doch mal


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2010)

Das mit dem roten Bereich ist so eine Sache. Das DSG im Scirocco dreht im S-Modus auch bis in den roten Bereich rein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. August 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das mit dem roten Bereich ist so eine Sache. Das DSG im Scirocco dreht im S-Modus auch bis in den roten Bereich rein.



Das liegt aber in der Regel daran, dass der falsche Drehzhalmesser verbaut ist, zumindestens bis Mitte 2009.


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. August 2010)

Soweit ich das verstehe liegt der Sinn des noch später hochschaltens darin dass man dann im nächst höheren Gang schon wieder guten bis optimalen Drehzahlbereich des Motors landet und nicht erst wieder aus dem "Keller" anfangen muss hoch zu drehen.

Aber für den Alltag wäre mir das auch egal, hier geht es vermutlich auch etwas um das Prinzip des nicht bevormundet werdens.

Der rote Bereich bei meinem Golf 3 fängt ca. bei 6.100u/min an, wohingegen der Begrenzer bei 6000u/min vorbeikommt... (hab ich einmal ausprobiert...)
Da verstehe ich den Sinn des roten Bereichs noch nicht aber okay...


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das liegt aber in der Regel daran, dass der falsche Drehzhalmesser verbaut ist, zumindestens bis Mitte 2009.



Meiner ist Ende 09/2009 gebaut. Außerdem glaube ich kaum das VW die falschen Drehzahlmesser verbaut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. August 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meiner ist Ende 09/2009 gebaut. Außerdem glaube ich kaum das VW die falschen Drehzahlmesser verbaut.



Haben sie aber. In der Ur-Version ist die Instrumentierung für den EA34 Motor verbaut, aber der EA888 war unter der Haube  .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2010)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstehe liegt der Sinn des noch später hochschaltens darin dass man dann im nächst höheren Gang schon wieder guten bis optimalen Drehzahlbereich des Motors landet und nicht erst wieder aus dem "Keller" anfangen muss hoch zu drehen.



dafür gibt es auch bei Automatikgetrieben Zwischengas.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Tobucu (25. August 2010)

Ich kann mich noch gut anl mein erstes Auto erinnern. ( Polo Typ 86c Baujahr 82 40 Ps)
Waren am schrauben Vater fragte: " Dies ist der Drezahlbegrenzer. Ist der schon mal angesbrungen?"
"NE." "Dann können wir den drinn lassen."
Wenn ein Moter warm ist kann er schon etwas vertragen. Wenn er kalt ist Qualen ihn nur Idioten.


----------



## roadgecko (25. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> dafür gibt es auch bei Automatikgetrieben Zwischengas.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Und außerdem, die Leistung die man im nächsten gang früher hat, hatt man aber vorher durch das höher drehen aber eigentlich verloren. Und das schadet dem Motor nur.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. August 2010)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstehe liegt der Sinn des noch später hochschaltens darin dass man dann im nächst höheren Gang schon wieder guten bis optimalen Drehzahlbereich des Motors landet und nicht erst wieder aus dem "Keller" anfangen muss hoch zu drehen.
> 
> Aber für den Alltag wäre mir das auch egal, hier geht es vermutlich auch etwas um das Prinzip des nicht bevormundet werdens.
> 
> ...



Klar ist das der Sinn des späten Hochschaltens. Je nach dem, wie schnell du mit Kupplung und deinem Händchen bist, verliert die Welle vielleicht bei 6000 U/min beim Schalten in den 3. so 500-2000 Umdrehungen. Wenn de dann bei 4000 Touren weiterfährst dollte dein Golf dann schon sein maximales Drehmoment anliegen haben 

So etwas aber wirklich nur bei betriebswarmen Motor nach 5 Kilometern, und möglichst nicht im Winter bei Schneefall.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Klar ist das der Sinn des späten Hochschaltens. Je nach dem, wie schnell du mit Kupplung und deinem Händchen bist, verliert die Welle vielleicht bei 6000 U/min beim Schalten in den 3. so 500-2000 Umdrehungen. Wenn de dann bei 4000 Touren weiterfährst dollte dein Golf dann schon sein maximales Drehmoment anliegen haben
> 
> So etwas aber wirklich nur bei betriebswarmen Motor nach 5 Kilometern, und möglichst nicht* im Winter bei Schneefall.*



Ich versteh gar nicht warum mein Heck schneller ist als ich.
(Heckantrieb setzt ich jetzt mal vor raus^^)


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Zoon (25. August 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Und außerdem, die Leistung die man im nächsten gang früher hat, hatt man aber vorher durch das höher drehen aber eigentlich verloren. Und das schadet dem Motor nur.



Wie werden denn technischen Daten sonst die Werte für 0 auf 100 oder noch weiter ermittelt? Wahl kaum wenn man schon bei 2000  rpm hochschaltet. Und warmgefahren muss ein Motor das auch in der Praxis aushalten sonst könnte man sich die Angaben in den Prospekten ja gleich klemmen. Und nach wie vor ist es nicht verboten beim Fahren das Hirn einzuschalten und sein Fahrstil an seinen zur Verfügung stehenden Material, ob die Maschine schon warm ist, sowie natürlich den Verkehrsregeln  entsprechend anzupassen. Dass der sportliche Fahrstil in öffentlichen Verkehrsraum nicht immer was zu Suchen hat ist mir schon klar, aber wenn ich Lust drauf hat und man schönes kurviges Geläuf hat...

Werden zwar einige sagen dass ist sinnlos bzw. Zeit und Energieverschwendung, aber ich frag ja auch nicht nach den Sinn irgendwelcher OC Sessions hier und lass die jenige die das in der Freizeit machen auch in Ruhe.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> dafür gibt es auch bei Automatikgetrieben Zwischengas.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Zwischengas beim Raufschalten, in der Steinzeit ohne vollsynchronisierte Getriebe noch nützlich ansonsten bringt das nichts.

Das Zwischengas bringt nur beim Runterschalten was, da man zum Beispiel auf eine Kurve zubremst, schnell runterschaltet und somit beim Einkuppeln ein kurzzeitiges Blockieren der Antriebsräder zu verhindern. Wobei heute das fast überall elektronisch geschieht (Motor Schleppmoment Regelung). Bei Motorrädern gibts auch so genannte "Anti Hopping Clutches" da durch das kurze Blockieren vom Hinterrad ja ein Abflug bedrohlich nah ist gerade wenn man gerade in der Kurve ist und zügig runterschaltet.

Vor der Elektronik machte man sowas mit Heel & Toe kleiner Tip schaut euch dazu mal die Tracktest Videos von "Best Motoring" an (Fußraumkamera!).


----------



## Nekro (26. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das Zwischengas bringt nur beim Runterschalten was, da man zum Beispiel auf eine Kurve zubremst, schnell runterschaltet und somit beim Einkuppeln ein kurzzeitiges Blockieren der Antriebsräder zu verhindern.



Gott sei Dank! Wenigestens einer kennt den Sinn... 



Der Motor hat ein bestimmtes Drehzahlband. 2 Werte sind wichtig. PS und Drehmoment, beide liegen (meist) zu unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen maximal an.
Turbomotoren haben frühes Drehmoment, bsp. 280NM bei 1800 u/min, die maximale Pferdestärke tritt bei 5200 u/min auf. Der Drehzahlbegrenzer fängt jedoch erst bei ca. 6500 u/min an. 
Wenn du ein Auto überholen willst, ist es z.B. von Vorteil du drehst etwas höher um 1. Schwung mitzunehmen und 2. den Überholvorgang möglichst schnell abzuwickeln, nur du verlierst irgendwann deine Leistung!
Wenn man sich schonmal den Kurvenverlauf angeschaut hat, fällt einem auf, die Kurve steigt und steigt bis 6500, fällt ab da jedoch oder hält sich ein paar Umdrehungen, fängt langsam an zu sinken und geht in einen fast senkrechten Sinkflug über, befindet man sich in dem Bereich, schaltest du zu spät!
Fahr mal Dieselmotor, brachiale Power bis vllt. 3500-4000 (jenach Modell), dann plötzlich baut der Schub ab. Das ist das gleiche wie beim Benziner, nur dieser Vorgang geht über einen längeren Zeitraum / breiteres Drehzahlband.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. August 2010)

Ich dachte Zwischengas gebe ich, um den Motor beim hochschalten bei Laune zuhalten und im neuen Gang eine höhere Drehzahl zu haben...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bodmi (26. August 2010)

nein, du kannst auch ohne kuppeln runterschalten mit zwischengas  braucht übung aber geht eig. sehr gut xD


----------



## Mosed (26. August 2010)

Zwischengas muss man beim runterschalten mit unsynchronsierten Getrieben geben, damit die Drehzahl im Getriebe "passend" für den nächsten Gang ist.
Beim Hochschalten müsste man doppelt kuppeln.

Siehe: Zwischengas ? Wikipedia


----------



## Nekro (26. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Zwischengas gebe ich, um den Motor beim hochschalten bei Laune zuhalten und im neuen Gang eine höhere Drehzahl zu haben...



Beim Einkuppeln ist die Drehzahl ja weg  Schadest im Auto nur der Kupplung.

Der Audi S1 z.B. brauch so etwas, um seine riesen Turbolader zu füllen, 180°-kurven etc. werden entweder im Drift oder mit Drehzahl von >4000 gefahren, damit nach dem Einkuppeln wieder Schlupf und somit Power verfügbar ist, denn Rallysport ist der einzige Sport wo Driften und Wheelspin Zeit gutmacht !


----------



## 1821984 (26. August 2010)

beim hochschalten noch zwischengas?! 
Find ich grad lustig. Ist genauso, als wenn man mit 4000U/min. anfährt!

Wenn die Kupplung das rutschen anfängt (Auto wird nicht schneller aber Drehzahl steigt an), dann ist zuviel Gas da oder die Kupplung ist schrott.

Diese dusseligen Anfahrthilfen bei Sportwagen (komm nicht auf den Namen) sind ja sehr lustig und machen auch laune aber man sollte das nicht zu oft machen.

Stand mit Nenndrehzahl (3500-5500U/min.) und los. Macht richtig schub!!!

Ich hatte mal etwas lauter Msuik an und wollte abbiegen, habe aber nicht gemerkt, dass der Tumor so ca. 2000-2500U/min. hatte. Kupplung los und ich wäre fast gerade aus durchn Zaun gefahren. Turbomotor stolpert ja gleich richtig nach vorne dann. hab mich da etwas erschrocken.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Zwischengas gebe ich, um den Motor beim hochschalten bei Laune zuhalten und im neuen Gang eine höhere Drehzahl zu haben...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Zwischengas ist ja nun wirklich Steinzeit 

Außer beim Hochschalten, um das leichte ruckeln zu vermeiden - oder man legt den Gang sanfter ein


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Diese dusseligen Anfahrthilfen bei Sportwagen (komm nicht auf den Namen) sind ja sehr lustig und machen auch laune aber man sollte das nicht zu oft machen.
> 
> Stand mit Nenndrehzahl (3500-5500U/min.) und los. Macht richtig schub!!!



Nennt sich Launchcontrol und macht genau das von dir beschriebene, nur eben automatisch.


----------



## Zoon (26. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Zwischengas gebe ich, um den Motor beim hochschalten bei Laune zuhalten und im neuen Gang eine höhere Drehzahl zu haben...



Son Blödsinn, außer du willst deine Kupplung schnell ruinieren 

Wenn du beim Hochbeschleunigen den Schaltvorgang einfach und zügig abschließt und dir nicht wie Oma Koschmidder 10 Sekunde Zeit lässt landest du beim Einkuppeln eigtl. automatisch wieder bei der richtigen Drehzahl.


----------



## Nekro (26. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Find ich grad lustig. Ist genauso, als wenn man mit 4000U/min. anfährt!




Guck dir Rallyvideos an, danach überdenk deinen Post nochmal  Fährst du mit weniger an fällst du in ein Turboloch.


----------



## Zoon (26. August 2010)

Irgendwie widerspricht sich sein ganzer Post:



1821984 schrieb:


> beim hochschalten noch zwischengas?!
> Find ich grad lustig. Ist genauso, als wenn man mit 4000U/min. anfährt!
> (...)
> Stand mit Nenndrehzahl (3500-5500U/min.) und los. Macht richtig schub!!!


----------



## 1821984 (27. August 2010)

Ja im alltag fahrt ihr ja nicht mit zwischengas und das noch beim Hochschalten oder wie?

Wenn ich mal losbrechen will, dann ist schon klar, dass ich min. 2000U/min. haben sollte. Dieses macht auch sehr viel schub und alles ist lustig. In einem normalen Auto sollte man das aber nicht jeden Tag machen, weil man sonst nach nem halben Jahr die Kupplung wechseln kann und das Getriebe findet sowas eigentlich auch nicht Lustig (besonders im Kurzen ersten Gang).

Das die Rallyautos so gefahren werden müssen hat aber auch den Grund, das ein Rallywagen eine ganz andere Abstimmung hat. Da geht es um höchstleistung und nicht um volle Nm bei 2000 U/min. zu haben. Deswegen haben diese Autos ja auch ein Turboloch, welches man kaum in Strassenwagen finden wird. Und außerdem sind dort Sintermetallkupplungen verbaut. Anfahren und hochschalten mit 2000U/min. funktioniert damit nicht wirklich.

Genau die Lunchcontroll meinte ich. Jeder Hersteller sagt dazu, dass es Materielmordend ist.
Wenn die Kupplung noch gut ist und du fährst mit 4000+U/min. los hat man kein durchrutschen. Wenn die Kupplung aber schon 100.000 Km drauf hat, kann sowas im extremfall auch Bruch führen.

Wenn ich alte leute sehe die Anfahren oder Einparken und gefühlte 5000U/min haben, machen die das bestimmt nicht, weil Sie so sportliche Autofahrer sind!

Kann mir einer ein Strassenauto zeigen, welches aufgeladen ist und wo der Lader erst ab 4000 U/min. anfängt zu drücken. Ich kenne keins!
Im Regelfall macht ein z.B 2,0 TFSI oder alle anderen vollen Ladedruck (Overboost)ab ca. 2000U/min. Dieser wird bis ca. 3000-3500U/min. versucht zu halten und dannach macht der Lader ganz normal mit und baut dann ab ca 5500U/min. wieder ab! 
Deshalb regelt eine Lunchcontroll automatisch die passende Drehzahl (je nach Motor und Charakteristik) um den besten Start zu haben.
Bei unseren Autos (Turbo) bringt es garnicht, wenn man mit mehr als 3000U/min. loseiern will. Das ist denn verschenkte Leistung.

Bitte unterscheidet hier zwischen Sauger und Turbo wegen den ganzen Drehzahlen und so.

Der Post wiederspricht sich nicht, man muss nur verstehen, wie ich es meinte. Natürlich macht es Spass, mal die Kupplung bei entsprechender Drehzahl fliegen zu lassen. Aber ich versuche dann ja nicht übertriebener weise noch nen Schleifpunkt zu suchen. 
Ich kann mir das noch nicht einmal vorstellen, warum zum teufel ich beim Hochschalten noch zwischengas geben sollte. 
das bringt rein garnichts außer eine defekte Kupplung, vielleicht danken es auch die Synkronringe und das wird teurer als ne Kupplung.

Wenn ich mit weniger als 4000U/min anfahre, habe ich ein Turboloch? Deshalb hab ich auch durchdrehende Räder schon ab 2000U/min. weil denn keine Leistung vorhanden ist. LOL

Denke bitte an den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen einem Rallywagen und einem Strassenauto!!!


----------



## Nekro (27. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit weniger als 4000U/min anfahre, habe ich ein Turboloch? Deshalb hab ich auch durchdrehende Räder schon ab 2000U/min. weil denn keine Leistung vorhanden ist. LOL



Ich hab mich doch auf einen Rallywagen bezogen, den Audi S1. Ist das keiner für dich?
Hab nie gesagt das ein Straßenwagen diese Drehzahl brauch


----------



## 1821984 (27. August 2010)

Achso. Hat sich für mich so angehört als wenn du mich damit meinst. Als wenn man mit nem 1,8T oder so immer 4000U/min brauch um Leistung zu haben!

Aber dann ist ja alles richtig!


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2010)

Der hier wird bald mein "neuer" sein. Erstes eigenes Auto (hab dann ca. 6 Monate begleitetes fahren hinter mir).

Daten


Spoiler



- 59.000 km
- 85kw (116PS)
- Scheckheftgepflegt
- Einparkhilfe (PDC)
- El. Fensterheber (4Fach)
- Alu-Felgen
- El. Schiebedach
- Sitzheizung vorn
- Windschutzscheibe beheitzt
- Freisprecheinrichtung vorbereitung Handy
- Orig. Ford Navigationssystem (Blaupunkt)



Meiner Meinung nach ein schönes Auto, vorallem für das erste


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2010)

Die Plastikbeplankung ist dermaßen hässlich... kannst ja mal nach lackieren (lassen) 

Was hast du für kosten? (Steuern, Versicherung, Anschaffung)

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Die Plastikbeplankung ist dermaßen hässlich... kannst ja mal nach lackieren (lassen)
> 
> Was hast du für kosten? (Steuern, Versicherung, Anschaffung)
> 
> ...



Naja liegt im Auge des Betrachters (Allemal besser wie ein Golf 4) 

Mein Bruder hatte vor ca. 3 Jahren den "selben" mit 130ps. Dort hat er die Dinger lackiert. Aber eins nach dem andern.

Mir ist es auch ehrlich gesagt wichtiger das der Wagen Technisch Fit ist als umgekehrt (sollte er auch sein aber du weiß was ich meine) 

Steuern und Versicherung wird sich noch zeigen. Der Wagen wird Montag abgeholt und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Nekro (27. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Achso. Hat sich für mich so angehört als wenn du mich damit meinst. Als wenn man mit nem 1,8T oder so immer 4000U/min brauch um Leistung zu haben!



nene  Der Turbo bei Audi fängt ja schon ab 1600 an zu wirken, 2000 reichen da locker!


----------



## Zoon (27. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ja im alltag fahrt ihr ja nicht mit zwischengas und das noch beim Hochschalten oder wie?


 
 Ich hab hier schon erwähnt das ich es nicht jeden Tag krachen lassen, bin ja nicht Krösus  



1821984 schrieb:


> *Lunch*controll !



Mahlzeit ! 




roadgecko schrieb:


> Der hier wird bald mein "neuer" sein. Erstes eigenes Auto (hab dann ca. 6 Monate begleitetes fahren hinter mir).
> 
> Daten
> 
> ...



nettes Teil, vorallem gutes Fahrwerk.

Das Plastegeraffel an der Stoßstange würd ich unlackiert lassen, gut fürs "Einparken Französischer Art" 


Und nochmal @ Rallyeautos, selbst die heutigen kann man nicht mehr mit brutalen Gruppe B Maschinen von damals vergleichen. Ein normales WRC baut auch schon die Leistung sehr früh auf, haben Anti Lag Control (kein Ladedruckverlust beim vom Gas gehen) haben vollektronisch justierbare Differentiale und allen Firlefanz ...

... kleines Schmankerl für Euch: die fahrt des Suzuki SX4 beim diesjährigen Pikes Peak Hillclimb, V6 Biturbo 910 PS. Von Anfang bis Ende durchgucken es lohnt sich.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2y3OFf0ArU

Irgendwie funzt die Youtube Einbettung nicht mehr


----------



## Nekro (28. August 2010)

Aber das ist doch gerad das interessante, ohne jede Art von elektronischen Helferlein über die Pisten zu bügeln (vorrausgesetzt man kann sowas mit nem Rallyeauto von damals  ) Sonst endet es im nächsten Busch.


----------



## Zoon (28. August 2010)

Gruppe B - Bitteschön:

YouTube - Group B Monsters - tribute with pure engine sounds

Lautsprecher aufdrehen und genießen


----------



## computertod (28. August 2010)

Oo, wieso kostet mich mein Polo 500€ Versicherung im Jahr?


----------



## Zoon (28. August 2010)

Was für einer?

Evtl. ein Baujahr was hochprozentig von irgendwelchen Dorfdissenbesuchern gegen Bäume gesetzt wird? Deswegen sind andere übliche Verdächtige (Golf 3) auch so hoch in der Versicherung.


----------



## computertod (28. August 2010)

is ein Polo 6N Bj 97 mit nem 1,0l 51PS Benziner


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

grad is mir n Scirocco R entgegen gekommen. Das is mal ne geile maschine^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

Mazda 6MPS

standard : 260PS

now : 320PS


----------



## Nekro (28. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> Mazda 6MPS
> 
> standard : 260PS
> 
> now : 320PS




Welcher? Deiner oder wie soll man den Post deuten?


----------



## computertod (28. August 2010)

mal 2 Bilder von meinem Autowagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal die kompletten Daten:
VW Polo 6N
Bj. 97, 1 Vorbesitzerin
51 PS 1,0L Benziner
61556 KM

muss ihn nur nochmal abwaschen, innen hab ich ihn gerade geputzt.


----------



## Nekro (28. August 2010)

Vorn Links ist die Radkappe nicht richtig drauf!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

na dann viel spass mit der omikiste


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

> Welcher? Deiner oder wie soll man den Post deuten?



ja, is meiner


----------



## computertod (28. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Vorn Links ist die Radkappe nicht richtig drauf!


die geht nicht besser rauf...



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> na dann viel spass mit der omikiste


öhm, als Anfängerwagen reicht er, also nix omikiste, höchstens anfängerkiste


----------



## bau7s (28. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> öhm, als Anfängerwagen reicht er, also nix omikiste, höchstens anfängerkiste




Richtig so 
Und glaubs mir, du kannst mit dem Ding Spaß haben ohne Ende !


----------



## roadgecko (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> na dann viel spass mit der omikiste



Mein *Vorbesitzer* ist bj.: 1936


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. August 2010)

@Computertod 
Da steht VW drauf deswegen! Die nehmen sich da immer nen Bonus zu! Ich zahl für mein zukünftiges Auto Fiat Ulysse 1998 Bj 50€ Versicherung im Monat und da kannst den Polo reinstellen!


----------



## Tobucu (28. August 2010)

@ AMD64X2-User
Das liegt daran das weniger Fiat Ulysse`s kaputt gefahren werden als Polo`s und ähnlich begehrte Auto´s.
Mein Kollege ist von Astra Caravan 75 PS auf Volvo V70 ca. 140 PS umgestiegen und wundert sich das Steuern und Versicherung günstiger sind.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. August 2010)

Jo das auch!


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2010)

bau7s schrieb:


> Richtig so
> Und glaubs mir, du kannst mit dem Ding Spaß haben ohne Ende !



Wie  ???


----------



## bau7s (28. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie  ???



Oh entschuldigung, natürlich kann man mit wenig PS nicht viel Spaß haben.

Mein 6N kostete mich ~500€ und diese wollte ich nicht wieder zurückhaben. Den Rest darfst du dir denken. (Und nein, geschrottet habe ich ihn nicht... Läuft heute noch bei 'nem Kumpel der ihn übernommen hat "anstandslos")


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2010)

bau7s schrieb:


> Oh entschuldigung, natürlich kann man mit wenig PS nicht viel Spaß haben.



Richtig. Es ist ein Elend, du kannst machen was du willst aber so recht vom Fleck kommt man nie. Mich hat mein erstes Auto auch relativ schnell angekotzt und es hatte damals immerhin 113 PS auf 1080 kg.



bau7s schrieb:


> Mein 6N kostete mich ~500€ und diese wollte ich nicht wieder zurückhaben. Den Rest darfst du dir denken. (Und nein, geschrottet habe ich ihn nicht... Läuft heute noch bei 'nem Kumpel der ihn übernommen hat "anstandslos")



Geld und Fahrspaß hat nichts miteinander zu tun.
Sprichb man kann Langeweile teuer kaufen und Spaß auch billig. Umgekehrt geht es selbstverständlich auch. Ich sag ja es muss nicht unbedingt an der Kohle liegen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

also  bei 320PS emrkt man schon, das es die nadel schneller raushaut!!!

hatte mal nen mini cooper auf 130PS, der ging aber ab wie die post!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

fahrspass gibts sowieso am meisten mit nem 2rad  und das is noch verhätnismäßig günstig, wenns nich unbedingt ne BMW sein muss


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

fahrspaß ja, aber ne ninja kawasaki mit einem leergewichtz von 170kg und 180PS, wennst da auf 130 bist und gibst ordentlich gas, schausd in den himmel^^


----------



## Witcher (28. August 2010)

und wenn man´s übertreibt beißt man in die Straße


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> fahrspass gibts sowieso am meisten mit nem 2rad  und das is noch verhätnismäßig günstig, wenns nich unbedingt ne BMW sein muss



Kann man so sehen muss man aber nicht.
Da ich nicht auf "solo-Spaß" stehe und auch nicht gerne mit Helm auf dem Kopf unterwegs bin, übrigens auch Leder Klamotten sind nicht meine Welt. Insofern ist es für mich eher ein Hochgenuß in einem Cabrio zu 2. unterwegs zu sein.

Was die Motorräder von BMW angeht, wenn ich mir jemals eins kaufe dann sowas die die 1000RR. Das Ding kostet gerade mal 15k Euro. Dafür bekommt man ein Auto welches 0 Fahrspaß bringt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

wenn 15000€ fürn mopped für dich wenig sind, dann hol dir doch gleich n ferrari


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn 15000€ fürn mopped für dich wenig sind, dann hol dir doch gleich n ferrari



Welchen neuen Ferrari bekommt man denn für 15k Euro?
Wenn ich für 15k ein Auto bekäme was die Fahrleistungen wie die angesprochene RR hat, dann müsste ich keine Sekudne überlegen. 
Andersrum wenn ich Biker wäre, wär ich wohl nach dem ersten Test der RR sofort in den Laden gerannt. Denn 15k für so einen Performance ist ja wohl absolut lächerlich.
Als Autofahrer kann ich davon nur träumen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

also eine maschine von bmw würde ich mir nei kaufen!

aus erfahrung her weiß ich das man da keinen spaß hat!

ich war mit alten ebkannten unterwegs, der hatte eine bmw mashcine, optisch sah sie ganz gut aus, hatte 90PS, aber da ging nix weiter!

max 200km/h ging die, die anderen die mitfuhren hatten alle ne ktm, kwasaki oder ne yamaha...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2010)

BMW S 1000 RR ? Wikipedia

Das absolute Gerät. Hightech pur.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

jo, BMW is zu fett, gummikuh werden die hier genannt 
Guzzi, ducati und kawa sind so die besten, suzi und yamaha sind auch gut


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

das bmw ist schrott

scha das heir an, das hat 340PS!!!

Kawasaki ZZR 1100 Turbo - Das Motorrad der Superlative, Die Kawasaki ZZR 1100 Turbo

das stärkste motorrad der welt kenn ich von dmax!

hat ne rolls royce hubschraubertubine und schafft 400km/h, das zieht jeder bmw fahrer den kürzeren!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

wir solllten aber auch realistisch bleiben, und nicht nur nach den stärksten superbikes der jeweiligen firmen gehen, sondern nach denen die man sich als "normalo" leisten kann und die alltagstauglich sind


----------



## Zoon (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> fahrspass gibts sowieso am meisten mit nem 2rad  und das is noch verhätnismäßig günstig, wenns nich unbedingt ne BMW sein muss



In Sachen Motorrad sind BMW´s doch echt typische Opakisten - die neue mit 200 PS mal augenommen. Vor dem Ding hab ich ehrlich auch Schiss...

PS wenn du auf Selbstmord stehst, Suzuki Hayabusa Turbos gehen locker auf 450 PS


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

cpu-gpu : ja ahst recht, aber dagegen sieht der bmw iwie billig aus....



> In Sachen Motorrad sind BMW´s doch echt typische Opakisten



wo du recht hast, hast du recht....


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2010)

Der ganze Tuningmüll interessiert mich nicht.
Wenn dann was vom Werk erprobtes, zuverlässiges. Bastelbüchsen überlass ich anderen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

was ist tuningmüll?

den einzigen müll den ich kenne kommt von bmw....


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

naja, die motorräder sind nicht müll. nicht umsonst kommt das schnellste mopped der welt von BMW  Aber sie sind halt oftmals zu schwer, und vor allem zu teuer...


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

ich kenn keines das mir bisher wirklich gut gefallen hat!

sehen alle aus wie hängebauchschweine mit motor...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2010)

Du kennst offensichtlich die RR nicht.
Für den ungeübten Laien sieht sie aus wie ein Reiskocher. 
Nur eben technisch auf der Höhe.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

wobei BMW durchaus was mit "Reiskochern" zu tun hat. Oder wusstest du nicht , das Kymco motoren für einige BMW-Motorradmodelle baut? ^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

naja, die RR sehen wenigstens optisch mal etwas besser aus!

jedoch kann sie ned mithalten, mit der letzten KTM die ich geshen habe!


----------



## Zoon (28. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wobei BMW durchaus was mit "Reiskochern" zu tun hat. Oder wusstest du nicht , das Kymco motoren für einige BMW-Motorradmodelle baut? ^^



Das würd mich auch mal interessieren. Wusste nur dass bei den kleineren Maschinen Rotax Motoren drin sind oder waren (falls es die nicht mehr gibt).


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

iwie wird das grad zum motorrad thread oder?^^


----------



## Nekro (28. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> den einzigen müll den ich kenne kommt von bmw....




Von dir kommt nicht gerade was besseres...
Erst informieren, dann loslabern


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

was red ich denn für nen müll?

nur weil ich schone chte bmw motorräder sah und iwie alle kake waren?


----------



## Nekro (28. August 2010)

Du vergleichst Serienmotorräder mit welchen die Hubschrauberturbinen haben...wo kommen wir denn da hin?
Nur Müll von BMW...RR ist alles andere als Müll !

Und jetzt zurück zu 4 Rädern


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

2 motorräder haben acuh 4 räder


----------



## Nekro (28. August 2010)

Das zählt aber nicht


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

> Nur Müll von BMW...RR ist alles andere als Müll !



RR ist kein müll!

ich würds trotzdme net kaufn


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

wenn man das geld für ne RR hat, soll sich lieber gleich ne Haya kaufen


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

würde icha uch...

die solln sehr gut sein...


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

die SOLLEN nicht nur gut sein, die SIND gut, die sind "turbo", im wahrsten sinne des wortes^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

wie viel ps haben die nochmal?


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

ca. 200. Und natürlich den Turbo, in 6 sekunden auf 200 kmh


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

alter, aber das übersteht man ned!


----------



## roadgecko (28. August 2010)

wohlgemerkt auf *2*00 km/h


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

ja, aber das schafft kein normalo!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

jo is kla  auf 100 wärs n bissle langsam 
@antifanboy: das mopped is ja auch nicht für anfänger, das is schon ne andere Liga. das teil musst du erstmal unten halten beim beschleunigen^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

auf 100 in 1sek wäre geil!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

das geht nicht, da würde jedes fahrzeug abheben, da müsste man so n extremen abtrieb haben dass das fahrzeug auf dem boden streift  Beim Saleen S7 gabs ja mal das problem dass er ab über 200 kmh auf den boden aufgesessen is, weil der abtrieb zu hoch war^^
Das schnellste was auf dem boden geht sind ca. 2 sekunden


----------



## AntiFanboy (28. August 2010)

ja ich weiß, aber geils wärs trotzdem, oder?


----------



## Dustin91 (29. August 2010)

Hier steht schon der Audi A1 beim Händler 
Bin vorher vorbei gelaufen, und hab mich gewundert, was das denn für eine komische Kontur ist...
dann ists mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. August 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hier steht schon der Audi A1 beim Händler
> Bin vorher vorbei gelaufen, und hab mich gewundert, was das denn für eine komische Kontur ist...
> dann ists mir wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen



Den muss Ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal anschauen. Besonders freu Ich mich auf den S1...


----------



## roadgecko (29. August 2010)

> Nur 3,2 Sekunden benötigt der allradgetriebene Supersportler für den  Spurt von null auf Tempo 100, beim Serien-R8 sind es 3,9 Sekunden. Nicht  einmal zehn Sekunden vergehen, bis der GT R 200 km/h erreicht hat.



Hört sich gut an


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. August 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an



Die Werte entsprechen aber nicht dem aktuellen technischen Stand des GT-R.
Hier mal die Messwerte aus der aktuellen AMS:

0->100 km/h 3,8s
0->200 km/h 12,6s
VMax 310,4 km/h

Positiv
- Enorm einfache Beherrschbarkeit
- Hoher Grenzbereich
- *Hervorangendes Handling*
- Stabiler Geradeauslauf
- Hervoragende Traktion
- Sauber dosiebrare Kraftentfaltung

Negativ
- *Nachlassende Bremsleistung (Fading)*
- Ruckelndes Doppelkupplungsgetriebe
- Stark ansteigende Getriebeöltemperatur


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. August 2010)

1 sekunden auf 200, is ja lahm, die busa schaffts in 6 sekunden  
Aber zun autos: ich finds irgendwie scheiss die ganzen lektronischer helfer in nem supersportler. Da bekommt man gar nix mit, man muss gar nicht mehr arbeiten. da find ich die alten autos besser, die musste man noch richtig fahren KÖNNEN...


----------



## roadgecko (29. August 2010)

Gibt auch Autos ohne Helferlein bzw. können deaktiviert werden.

Motorräder haben zwar eine Mord´s beschleunigung aber die Kurven geschwindigkeit bzw. Bremswege sind schlechter da "nur" 2 Räder.

Also muss jeder selber wissen was er nutzt. Und Außerdem hat man im Auto wenigstens etwas Blech um sich


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. August 2010)

mit dem bremsweg sitmmt nicht, motorräder können aufgrund ihres geringen gewichts schneller zum stehen kommen als autos, vor allem die moppeds mit ABS  und ein guter fahrer kann auch in der kurve sehr schnell fahren  Und blech um sich zu haben, ist für manche ein fahrspass hemmer


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

also, komt drauf an!

wenn ich mit 300sachen unterwegs bin als motorradfahrer und erwishce unabsichtlich die vorderradbremse....


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. August 2010)

....passiert nichts wenn du ABS hast


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

naja, wennst voll reindrückst?

was wennst des abs ausgeschaltet hast?


----------



## Nekro (29. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> was wennst des abs ausgeschaltet hast?


Geht nicht.
Dacht das Thema Motorrad habt ihr vor 2 Seiten beendet 

Die Daten vom R8 GT R sind nett, würd aber den Turbo S bevorzugen


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

stimmt...

kennt ihr den heir : 

http://www.dymee.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/200909-3/dbcdf_VEILSIDE.jpg


----------



## Zoon (29. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn man das geld für ne RR hat, soll sich lieber gleich ne Haya kaufen



Die Hayabusa hat nun wirklich ein paar Jahre aufn Buckel, in kurvigen Geläuf hast mit der keine Schnitte gegen die BMW RR.




> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Den muss Ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal anschauen. Besonders freu Ich mich auf den S1...



Fahr den Polo GTI Probe dann weißt du bescheid .. ist technsich das gleiche Geraffel drin.

Der Polo sieht gegenüber dem Audi sogar gut aus


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

kennt das auto jetzt wer ?

http://www.dymee.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/200909-3/dbcdf_VEILSIDE.jpg


----------



## Nekro (29. August 2010)

Ist wohl kein Serienmobil,
könnt eine S2000 mit nem Bodykit sein!


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

kennt das echt keiner?

ich wusste es!

soll ich euch aufklären?


----------



## Zoon (29. August 2010)

Mazda RX 7 mit VeilSide Widebody ...


----------



## Adrenalize (29. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> kennt das echt keiner?
> 
> ich wusste es!
> 
> soll ich euch aufklären?


Mei, ist halt der Veilside RX7. So what?  
Kennt man spätestens seit Fast&Furious Tokia Drift auch international. Zumindest wenn man sich den Film angetan hat.
Die Dinger haben wohl Seltenheitswert, weil der RX-7 ja nicht mehr gebaut wird.


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

zum glück!!

einer der es weiß...

ich war schon am überlegen ob ich mir den kaufen soll mit der 4-rotor maschine, ich glaub die hat standard schon mind. 600PS!

@Zoon : woher kennst du den?

edit : 





> Mei, ist halt der Veilside RX7. So what?


 
das auto kennt fast niemand!
nicht mal alle die fast&furious gesehen haben!

wenn ich zwischen dem und nem ferrari entscheiden könnte, dann den veilside


----------



## Zoon (29. August 2010)

Wer kennt den nicht? F & F 2 zudem begegnet der einem im Netz oft genug .. wenn man Autofan ist.


----------



## AntiFanboy (29. August 2010)

naja, ich kenne einige autonerds die denn nie kannten!


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Fahr den Polo GTI Probe dann weißt du bescheid .. ist technsich das gleiche Geraffel drin.
> 
> Der Polo sieht gegenüber dem Audi sogar gut aus



Audi macht aus dem Grundgerüst Polo schon n feinen Sportler, wenn auch nur mit Frontbumms...


----------



## Zoon (29. August 2010)

Was soll da schon anders sein, geringfügig andere Feder / Dämpferraten, evtl. andere Übersetzung, Mapping vom Motor anders - die Basis ist die Gleiche.

Die Scheunentor ääh Singleframeleute kochen auch nur mit Wasser.


----------



## Nekro (29. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ich war schon am überlegen ob ich mir den kaufen soll mit der 4-rotor maschine



und was soll dieser Müll kosten?
Also ich mag son Bastelzeug überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Adrenalize (29. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> und was soll dieser Müll kosten?
> Also ich mag son Bastelzeug überhaupt nicht...


Naja, den RX-7 muss man ja fast modden, der sieht original aus dem Werk einfach nur sch... aus. zu kleine und hässliche Felgen, zuviel Bodenfreiheit, zu langweilige Linienführung.
Veilside ist ja auch nicht der Billigunter von nebenan. Würde ich eher mit Hartge, Brabus und Co. vergleichen. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Was soll da schon anders sein, geringfügig andere Feder / Dämpferraten, evtl. andere Übersetzung, Mapping vom Motor anders - die Basis ist die Gleiche.


Das ja, aber beim Audi bekommt man vermutlich das "gehobenere" Plastik im Innenraum das weniger knarzt. Die Optik ist halt Geschmacksache, ich finde auch Polo und Ibiza durchaus ansehnlich, aber für das, was sie beiten, kosten sie alle ganz ordentlich, und dem Cooper S oder Cooper Works können sie weder beim Kultfaktor noch bei der Längsdynamik gefährlich werden. Dafür sind sie vermutlich einen Tick praktischer...


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

Längsdynamik?
Polo GTI soll doch nen 6,9sec. Sprint machen und bis 230 km/h sprinten.
Der Cooper S in 7,3sec.
Nur der Works ist mit 6,6sec. schneller


----------



## Adrenalize (30. August 2010)

Der aktuelle Cooper S hat ne Angabe von 7 sec bei 228 Vmax (Handschaltung).
Und vermutlich kommen da eh bald wieder neue Motoren.

Aber das sind auch nur Zahlen auf dem Papier. Ich denke, wenn man mit beiden durch die selbe Kurve fährt, merkt man recht schnell, welcher mehr aufregt.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Die Daten vom R8 GT R sind nett, würd aber den Turbo S bevorzugen


Ich würd doch lieber nen GT 2 RS nehmen, das geilste Teil he
Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich von ihm gelesen hab


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

> und was soll dieser Müll kosten?
> Also ich mag son Bastelzeug überhaupt nicht...



lol!

er nennt das müll....

die leute die den rx-7 ummodden sint keine billig tuner denen fad ist und nebenbei ein bisschen die autos aufmotzen!

die leute wissen was sie tun!
der mit der 4-rotor maschien hat locker mal 700PS unter der haube!

weisst du überhaupt was eine 4 rotor maschine ist mein lieber?
einer, für mich jedenfals, besten motoren und erfindungen der welt!


da ist jeder ferrari/lambo ein spielzeug dagegen!



eine farge : was hällt ihr vom cooper works?

211PS mit 1,6l?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

jo, der wankelmotor hat sehr viel potential, schade dass er nach NSU wieder in die schublade zurück gelegt worden is  ABer die Industrie verdient zu viel und zu gut an ihren 4 taktern, da kommt keiner auf die Idee geld in die hand zu nehmen und den Wankel zu optimieren, außer Mazda ein stück weit...


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

ja, bei mazda haben die modelle rx7 und rx8 noch die wankel motoren!

ich finds super!

ich hab als zweitwagen einen rx7! baujahr 1984!

der rote breich geht so bis 700U7min, ich kann in locker bis 7500U/min ruasdrehen!
und bei 130PS macht das schon spaß!

mazda hat auch auf ieiner messe den furai vorgestellt, der soll einen ähnlichen wankel motor haben, nur das jez alles rund ist, wo er abdichtet!

und das auto ist 90cm hoch^^


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

@ AntiFanBoy:

Ja,ich nenn es Müll. Hab schließlich meinen eigenen Geschmack. Ich mag keine Bodykits die wie HotWheels aussehen. Ich finde normale Autos mit gutem Design schöner, sportlicher und nicht so prollig wie dieses Gefährt.
Ich hab nie behauptet das die Leute keine Ahnung haben, für mich ist dieses Auto trotzdem nicht schön.

Und ich kenn mich aus im technischen Bereich, keine Sorge 
Aber Wankel, nein danke, das ist kein Motorensound. 
Sowas hört sich doch nicht an wie ein Sportwagen. ( YouTube - 4 Rotor RX7 at Jappsetreff 2009 )

Und noch was, wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

> Sowas hört sich doch nicht an wie ein Sportwagen.



nach was sonst



> Ich mag keine Bodykits die wie HotWheels aussehen.



das ist jedermanns sache...



> Und noch was, wie alt bist du eigentlich?



wieso fragst?


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

hört sich an wie ein Motorrad oder mein kleiner 1:10 Schalter mit Verbrenner, nach mehr nicht.


Würd mich interessieren wie alt du bist, hast geschrieben du hast überlegt so einen Wagen zu kaufen, also keine 18. Schreibst aber deine Texte wie ein 15 Jähriger mit ganz vielen Fehlern und provozierend, von daher...


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2010)

Wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte, wäre mein einziges Auto der Aston Martin DBS.
Es ist einfach eine Faszination, die von diesem Auto ausgeht, das kann ich einfach nicht in Worte fassen....
Der Sound, das Aussehen, die Eleganz.....einfach nur perfekt.


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

Uh ja <3
Erst einmal in echt gesehen, aber für immer im Herzen


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

@nekro : mein problem bei der tastatur ist, das ich zu schnell tippe und oft die flaschen buchstaben zuerst antippe....

einw eiteres problem ist das ich auf einer altem microsoft tastatur schreiben muss, da meine kaputt ist und mir erst eine nee holen muss!



> Aston Martin DBS.



schickes auto, doch noch nie  in ehct erlebt....

außer in videos und filmen


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Uh ja <3
> Erst einmal in echt gesehen, aber für immer im Herzen


Ein Top Gear-Fan
Ist ne geile Sendung, wie gerne wäre ich The Stig
Das ist ein Job fürs Leben....so geil wie er mit dem Ferrari FXX abging,
da hab ich iwie sogar fast geglaubt, dass der M. Schumacher den gefahren ist...wäre gar nicht mal so abwegig


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

@Antifanboy:  lies deinen Text einfach nochmal, man kann viele Fehler dadurch ausbügeln oder tipp halt langsamer   Die Frage des Alters ist immernoch nicht geklärt ;D

@Dustin91: Jap, top Sendung 
Mit dem Stig ist so eine Sache. Ist ers, ist ers nicht. Vllt. war es nur ein Gag um Zuschauer zu gewinnen oder das ganze Publik zu machen, aber ob sich Michael für sowas benutzen lässt, vllt. war er es ja wirklich  Der erste Stig war auch ein Rennfahrer!


----------



## AntiFanboy (30. August 2010)

@nekro : also ich bin 28!

ja, nur mit eienr alten tastatur ging das halt um einiges besser!

naja ich hol mitr jetzt die sidewinder x6!

da hab ich dann wieder weniger fehler


----------



## Dustin91 (30. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> @Antifanboy:  lies deinen Text einfach nochmal, man kann viele Fehler dadurch ausbügeln oder tipp halt langsamer   Die Frage des Alters ist immernoch nicht geklärt ;D
> 
> @Dustin91: Jap, top Sendung
> Mit dem Stig ist so eine Sache. Ist ers, ist ers nicht. Vllt. war es nur ein Gag um Zuschauer zu gewinnen oder das ganze Publik zu machen, aber ob sich Michael für sowas benutzen lässt, vllt. war er es ja wirklich  Der erste Stig war auch ein Rennfahrer!


Ne, das war schon ein Gag 
Aktuell heißt es ja das Ben Collins der aktuelle Stig ist. Ben Collins ist z.b. bei "James Bond: Ein Quantum Trost" den Aston Martin DBS gefahren...
Ich meinte nur, dass der Schumi einmalig Stig war und nur den FXX gefahren ist, weil er sich ja mit Ferrari auskennt


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

naja, jeder (gute) Rennfahrer kommt damit klar.
Ein FXX ist nunmal kein F1´er


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Uh ja <3
> Erst einmal in echt gesehen, aber für immer im Herzen



geht mir genauso!
Hab den mal in London stehen gesehen. Meine Freunde mussten fünf Minuten auf mich warten weil ich um das Auto geschlichen bin und aus jeder Ecke Fotografiert hab. Es war zwar nicht der DBS, sondern 'nur' ein DB9 aber den Unterschied hab ich auch nur an Hand der Aufschrift erkannt^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2010)

Jedes mal wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück komm will ich meinen Streety wieder gegen nen Mini tauschen.
So einer hätte ja schon was:
MINI Mini 1,3 MPI Einspritzer - Pkw: Detailansicht

Irgend jemand hier Erfahrung mit den Rover Minis? Unser Austin Moke passt da nicht wirklich als Referenz und ist definitiv zu undicht für Deutschland.


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

Die Dinger sind echt cool 
Aber viel zu klein, passe da gar nicht rein ohne den Kopf nach vorn zu neigen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

wenn du den schon klein findest, dann hast du HIER wohl noch nicht drin gesessen 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind echt cool
> Aber viel zu klein, passe da gar nicht rein ohne den Kopf nach vorn zu neigen


Deswegen ja das Faltdach.


----------



## der_yappi (30. August 2010)

Wenn schon klein mit bumms:

Renault R5 Turbo


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

oder den:
Delta S4
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...elta_S4_001.JPG/800px-Lancia_Delta_S4_001.JPG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. August 2010)

nen Integrale Evo 3 würde mir reichen 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Mosed (30. August 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wenn du den schon klein findest, dann hast du HIER wohl noch nicht drin gesessen



1. Bobby Car für Reiche
2. Golfmobil für Kinder
3. Casegemoddeter Rasenmäher (für Kinder)

1, 2 oder 3? Ob ihr wirklich richtig steht, seht ihr wenn das Licht angeht.


----------



## Zoon (30. August 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Sowas hört sich doch nicht an wie ein Sportwagen.


 
 Schonmal was vom 787B ööhm ja _gehört_ 

YouTube - 787B




Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ein Top Gear-Fan
> Ist ne geile Sendung, wie gerne wäre ich The Stig
> Das ist ein Job fürs Leben....so geil wie er mit dem Ferrari FXX abging,
> da hab ich iwie sogar fast geglaubt, dass der M. Schumacher den gefahren ist...wäre gar nicht mal so abwegig



Schumacher ist den FFX bei Top Gear gefahren! Das war sein eigener.
Die Zeit haben die aber wieder vom highscore Board genommer weil er mit Slicks gefahren ist (und die sind für die Bestzeiten nicht erlaubt).



Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgend jemand hier Erfahrung mit den Rover Minis? Unser Austin Moke passt da nicht wirklich als Referenz und ist definitiv zu undicht für Deutschland.



Wirklich auf Rost prüfen, also nicht nur glauben was drin steht sondern wirklich gründlich gucken..

In der aktuellen SportAuto ist auch ein ganz guter gerade drin im Anzeigenmarkt. Komplett von Grund auf neu aufgebaut.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2010)

hoi ,jetzt hat schon die nächste VW-Tochter n kleinen renner im angebot. Skoda Fabia RS
Kleinwagen: Der neue Skoda Fabia RS ist der bessere Polo GTI - Nachrichten Motor - WELT ONLINE


----------



## 1821984 (30. August 2010)

Nochmal zum Wankel oder Rotationskolbenmotor

Dieser Motor hat ein unglaubliches Potenzial. Ansich ist es ein reinrassiger Rennmotor. Nur in den Serienautos ist er völlig verweichlicht von der Abstimmung her!

Den RX-7 gab es ja in mehreren Ausführungen oder Modellen (FB / FC / FD). In der spitzenversion war es ein 2 Kammer System mit 2x ca. 690 Kubik und Biturboaufladung welche ein Leistung von 280PS (Japanische Version) laut Papier brachte. Dieser wenige Brennraum ist gleich zustellen mit einem 3 Liter Sauger Motor. Die Effiziens liegt bei ca. 50-60% wovon ein Benziner Hubkolben nur träumen kann.
Im RX-8 wurde dieser Motor meiner Meinung nach zu sehr auf Durchschnitt geprägt.
Der RX-7 war ein echter Racer mit dem man locker mal nen M3, der ja nun mal 100PS mehr hat, um die Ohren fahren kann. Leider sind diese Autos nur noch selten verfügbar.
Drehzahlen von 9500U/min. sind dort ganz normal. Außer halt in den alten.
Klar brauchen sie Öl was aber wegen der Bauform sich leider nicht so minimieren lässt, wie im Hubmotor. Wer einmal die einzelteile gesehen hat und erkannt hat, dass man teoretisch wie auch praktisch die einzelnen Kammern beliebig an ein ander schrauben könnte, der liebt diese Bauform.
Die größe des Grundmotors ohne Anbauteile kann man ca. mit einem 4Zylinder block ohne Kopf vergleichen. 
Nur leider hat Mazda das Patent und kein anderer oder gar mehrere Hersteller. Der Markt für diese Autos beschränkt sich auf die Liebhaber dieser Motoren, weil alle anderen entweder Kein Plan davon haben oder Angst haben, dass ihnen nicht geholfen werden kann oder oder oder. 

Für mich hat so ein Motor nichts in einem Alltagauto zu suchen sondern Aufgeladen in einem Rennwagen. Leistungsdaten von ca. 1000PS sind möglich obwohl die Größe nicht über einen 4 Zylinder liegt.
Der Klang! Naja der eine mag, wenn der Motor schreit bei über 8000, der andere mag es wenn der Motor blubbert und man fast jeden einzelnen Kolben hören kann.

Mein Fazit: Sehr gute Technik, wo man mehr investieren sollte, dass sie weiter voran schreitet.
und bitte denkt vorher nach bevor ihr schreibt, dass es ein scheißmotor ist. Kein Hubkolbenmotor der Welt bietet eine Effiziens von über 50%. Diesel kommen mit viel ach und krach so an die 45-50% ran.

Mit Rennwagen meine Ich nicht die Vielsidedinger. Find ich nur Häßlich, was man da aus dem auto macht. Mir geht es um die Technik. Einen RX-7 würde ich mir auch noch kaufen in Serie. Leider sind die fetten Jahre aber erstma vorbei.


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Schonmal was vom 787B ööhm ja _gehört_



Das ist n Rennwagen, nix für die Straße  
Mag den Sound trotzdem nicht sonderlich.


Sagte keiner das Wankel mist ist, haben uns lediglich auf den Sound bezogen.
Kommt halt nix raus aus nem RX8 und der Rest mit Sportauspuff etc. ist , finde ich, nicht besser


----------



## 1821984 (30. August 2010)

787B kennt ihr auch nur durch Gran Turismo oder wie?
Hat jemand von euch mal überhaupt einen Wankelmotor gesehn so in echt und nicht aufn Bildschirm oder mal dran gearbeitet?

Ein schönes Stück Technik! Ich glaube die Pioniere waren sogar die von Benz nur die haben ganz schnell das Patent verkauft.


----------



## Nekro (30. August 2010)

In echt gesehen, ja.
Dran gearbeitet wohl nur die die bei Mazda arbeiten.
Warum fragst du?


----------



## 1821984 (31. August 2010)

Nur so weil die meisten ja sagen das das alles voll sch.... ist aber son Motor noch nie gesehen haben. Oder eben umgekehrt. Genau wie mit dem 787B.

Ich z.B finde Motorräder im Renntrimm sehr cool aber weil ich mich mit den Dingern überhauptnicht auskenn, erlaube ich mir auch kein Urteil darüber.


----------



## Nekro (31. August 2010)

Über den Sound kann jeder seine Meinung äußern, hier hat keiner gesagt das Wankel an sich sch.... ist


----------



## 1821984 (31. August 2010)

Das weis ich deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben: der eine mag es so und der andere so.

Ich bin auf jedenfall der meinung, dass der Wankel sehr viel Potenzial hat und ich es schade finde, dass nur Mazda dran fest hällt (einzigstes Patent) und dort kaum weiter entwickelt wird. Naja mal schauen, wie es mit dem nächsten weiter geht (RX-9). 
Soll ja angeblich wieder aufgeladen sein und Leistungsdaten über 300PS haben aber bis dahin wird noch zeit vergehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2010)

Der Wankel Motor an sich ist ja interessant, der Sound ist vollkommen "eigen", ich fands im RX8 ganz lustig aber der Wirkungsgrad ist unter aller Kanone. 
Wenn man im Mittel um die 15 Liter pro 100 km reinschütten muss um 231 PS dafür geboten zu bekommen, dann läuft da was schief. Ein aktueller Porsche Turbo S samt Allrad ist im Mittel deutlich sparsamer und das mit mehr als der doppelten Leistung. Natürlich sind die Fahrzeuge nicht wirklich vergleichbar aber man sieht schon welches Konzept vom Wirkungsgrad her derzeit eher besser funktioniert.


----------



## Zoon (31. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> 787B kennt ihr auch nur durch Gran Turismo oder wie?
> Hat jemand von euch mal überhaupt einen Wankelmotor gesehn so in echt und nicht aufn Bildschirm oder mal dran gearbeitet?



Auch genug gesehen (Rx8 Rx7, NSU Ro 80, Norton Rotary Motorräder, von Suzuki gabs auch mal eine).

Dran gearbeitet nicht, aber wies funktioniert weiß ich trotzdem.


----------



## Nekro (31. August 2010)

tja, die guten alten Boxer ausm Porsche machen ebend einiges her und lang 
Wenig Hubraum aber enorm viel Power!


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2010)

@ITpassion: die 4takter waren anfangs auch nicht besser, allerdings wurde an ihnen weiter geforscht. Würde man den Wankel besser erforschen könnte man sienen Wirkungsgrad auch deutlich verbessern


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @ITpassion: die 4takter waren anfangs auch nicht besser, allerdings wurde an ihnen weiter geforscht. Würde man den Wankel besser erforschen könnte man sienen Wirkungsgrad auch deutlich verbessern



Ich vermute das sehen die Entscheidungsträger in der Autombilwirtschaft ein klein wenig anders.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2010)

die sehen das nicht anders, allerdings verdienen sie zu gut am 4takter, als dass sie  was neues erforschen  müssen


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @ITpassion: die 4takter waren anfangs auch nicht besser, allerdings wurde an ihnen weiter geforscht. Würde man den Wankel besser erforschen könnte man sienen Wirkungsgrad auch deutlich verbessern



Obwohl ein Wankelmotor schon seine Vorteile hat. Aber  der aktuelle Mazda RX-8 wird ja auch bald ohne Wankelmotor vorfahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die sehen das nicht anders, allerdings verdienen sie zu gut am 4takter, als dass sie  was neues erforschen  müssen



Der Kreiskolbenmotor ist nicht gerade er letzte Schrei. Sprich schon vor ewigen Jahrzehnten haben alle erwähnenswerten Hersteller Lizenzen gekauft. Nur leider hat er sich im realen Leben als doch nicht so toll herausgestellt. Selbst die Probleme mit der Ölabdichtung sind bis heute nicht gelöst. Denn auch das modernste Wankelfahrzeug auf der Welt, der RX8, benötigt pro 1.000 km ca. einen Liter Öl. Das geht garnicht. ist Umweltverschmutzung pur. Dann kommt eben noch der unterirdische Wirkungsgrad hinzu. Und das letzte pro Wankelargument mit der Laufruhe ist heute auch nichts mehr Wert, denn selbst langweilige 4 Zylinder haben heute Ausgleichswellen und sind erstaunlich laufruhig.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2010)

Das Grundprinzip dürfte mittlerweile eh "Stand der Technik" und damit nicht mehr Patentrechtlich geschützt sein. Daran sollte es also nicht scheitern.

Audi hat übrigens erst im Frühjahr ein Auto mit Wankel vorgestellt. 



> Wirklich auf Rost prüfen, also nicht nur glauben was drin steht sondern wirklich gründlich gucken..
> 
> In der aktuellen SportAuto ist auch ein ganz guter gerade drin im Anzeigenmarkt. Komplett von Grund auf neu aufgebaut.


Ich hab mich mittlerweile etwas weiter im Netz umgesehen und denke der Rost wird mich doch davon abhalten. Angeblich rosten die MPIs(letzte Baureihe) sogar am schlimmsten und ne Garage hab ich auch nicht  .


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man im Mittel um die 15 Liter pro 100 km reinschütten muss um 231 PS dafür geboten zu bekommen, dann läuft da was schief. Ein aktueller Porsche Turbo S samt Allrad ist im Mittel deutlich sparsamer und das mit mehr als der doppelten Leistung. Natürlich sind die Fahrzeuge nicht wirklich vergleichbar aber man sieht schon welches Konzept vom Wirkungsgrad her derzeit eher besser funktioniert.



Da spricht der Fachmann, oder was? 
Der Madza hat aber im Gegensatz zum Porsche keinen Turbo, der macht das alles als Saugmotor und den Kolbenhubmotor will ich sehen, der aus 1,3 Liter Hubraum 231PS rauskitzelt und dann im Drittelmix nur 11,5 Liter/km zieht.

Also, lieber mal die Karre gerade halten als rumposaunen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. August 2010)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da spricht der Fachmann, oder was?
> Der Madza hat aber im Gegensatz zum Porsche keinen Turbo, der macht das alles als Saugmotor und den Kolbenhubmotor will ich sehen, der aus 1,3 Liter Hubraum 231PS rauskitzelt und dann im Drittelmix nur 11,5 Liter/km zieht.
> 
> Also, lieber mal die Karre gerade halten als rumposaunen.



Trotzdem ist der Wankelmotor ineffizient, und heute, wo alles als super Eco, Bluemotion, Megagrün angepriesen wird nicht mehr so wirklich als "Greencar" tauglich...


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. August 2010)

weil man zulange nichts geforscht hat, was wirklich schade ist, der wankel hätte der bessere 4takter sein können


----------



## 1821984 (31. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der wankel hätte der bessere 4takter sein können





Ich hab schon gesehen, am Wankel scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen meckern übern Verbrauch von allerlei Flüssigleiten und die anderen (so wie ich) halten sehr viel davon und finden es schade, dass er einfach nicht die große wiedergeburt schafft.

und das jeder Hersteller sich mal dran versucht, soll was heißen. Bin mal gespannt, ob sich in diesem jahrzehnt was tut am Wnkel. 
Mazda will auf jeden zur alten Bestie vom RX-7 zurück.

Und das er viel Spritt schluckt ist purer Schwachsinn!!! Ich will nen Otto mal sehen, wenn der mit standart 5000-9000 U/min. bewegt wird. Ich glaube kaum, dass der weniger trinkt.
Das das alles andere als ökonomisch ist, da brauchen wir nicht drüber reden.

Wirkungsgrad ist zum glück was anderes als Effiziens! Wenn man da nach geht hat jeder Sauger nen schlechten Wirkungsgrad und nur mit Turbo oder Kompressor oder beidem ist es halbwegs tragbar oder wie soll ich es verstehen?
Aber beim Wankel wird nicht gut 80% als Wärmeenergie weggehauen sondern nur 50% und das ist doch der springende Punkt! Für mich zum mindest. Klar man kann auch diesel fahren


----------



## Nekro (31. August 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und das er viel Spritt schluckt ist purer Schwachsinn!!! Ich will nen Otto mal sehen, wenn der mit standart 5000-9000 U/min. bewegt wird. Ich glaube kaum, dass der weniger trinkt.



Brauch er auch nicht, er kommt mit weniger aus und leistet dafür mehr !
Das ist ein Vorteil, der Wankel im RX8 z.B. drückt unter 5000u/min nicht...

Wenn man so argumentiert, kannst auch sagen das ein F1´er nicht viel verbraucht, wenn unsere Motoren über 15.000 drehen verbrauchen sie genauso viel ...


----------



## 1821984 (1. September 2010)

Nimms mir nicht übel. 
Mein 1,8T schluckt im drittel auch gute 11 Liter. Auch nicht grad ne Bombe oder?
Nen Impreza STi nimmt sich auch gerne im drittel 14 Liter.
Nen BMW will auch seine 12 haben bei sportlicher gangart!

Das dieses Wankelkonzept nunmal mehr trink ist halt so. Dafür bekommt er aus dem kleinen Brennraum aber auch 3x so viel wie jeder andere trotz nicht aufladung.
Was schaffen denn die 1,4 liter Ottodinger ohne aufladung heute? 110-120PS.
Auch wenn ich dort nun 5 Liter mehr sprit rein mach, kommen die trotzdem nicht viel höher. Ja es gibt sonder dinger, wo mit der Kompression experemtiert wird und so.
Weil ein Otto nunmal als sauger aber nicht mehr als 25% als leistung abgibt und der Rest in Wärme flöten geht, ist der Wankel trotz hohem spritverbrauch für mich der klare Sieger.
Auch aus einem 1,4Liter Turbo bekommt man keine 300PS. Der Wankel macht das locker.

Wenn ein Motor gechipt wird, werden auch nur kennfelder angepasst und somit die effiziens gesteigert. Dieses beruht aber auf Super+ und meistens auch 10-30% mehr verbrauch, auch wenn jeder was anderes sagt! Ich kann aber nunmal nicht die Leistung steigern um 20% und auf der anderen seite den Verbrauch im gleichen Sinne runterdücken. der Motor arbeitet halt besser aber kommt trotzdem nicht da ran, wo der alte Wankel (2002) steht.
Auch werden sachen, wie Massenträgheit durch die Rotation fast ausgeschlossen. ergo bessere Effiziens. Bauart und Form ermöglichen kompakte Bauweise bei sehr kleinem Gewicht. ergo bessere Effiziens.

Der Wankel ist keineswegs perfekt!!!
Es ist richtig, dass er zuviel trinkt (Öl u. Sprit). Ein Otto trinkt aber auch zuviel. Da die hersteller da aber so langsam an die grenzen des machbaren kommen, denke ich, werden wir dort nicht mehr große sprünge der Verbräuche usw. sehen.

Bluemotion und der ganze kram lohnt nicht. Vielleicht nach 15 Jahren oder so. Alles nur Marketing. Ja der Motor trinkt 0,1 Liter weniger, was aber in keinem verhältniss zur anschaffung steht. Das ist bei allen Herstellern so. Ob Benz, VW, Opel und die anderen.
Ich denke, wenn man beim Wankel weitermachen würde (richtig), würde man den viel weiter bekommen als den Hubmotor. Vielleicht geht der vom Verbrauch nicht viel runter aber wenn man die Leistung im gegensatz hochschrauben kann, ist man einen großen schritt weiter.

Wenn ein 1,4 Wankel nachher 13 Liter trinkt aber seine 400PS raushaut, kann man den bestens in allen Sportmodellen einbauen. Ob Audi, BMW usw.
Man geht auch gleich auf das gewicht und spart zum V8 bestimmt seine 250kg. Und das ist nen Wort. zweihundertfünfzig nur die Motoreinheit!
Dann könen nachher gleich irgentwelche Schlafassistenten eingebaut werden. mehr Technik bei gleichen Gewicht.

Wäre doch nen guter Werbespruch für Audi oder nicht.
Nen Mittelklasse Kombi wiegt 1,5Tonnen. Kein wunder warum da min. 150PS drin sein müssen, damit da was passiert.

Nen reiner Ottorsauger läuft auch erst ab 4500 los. Der macht aber meistens schon bei 6500 wieder den abgang. wo ist das denn toll und besser als der Wankel. Schau dir nen Vtec an. hohe drehzahl und null kraft bis 5000. Gleiches Prinzip.
Die Motoren, die untenrum schon anschieben, müssen einfach aufgeladen sein. nicht umsonst werden fast nur noch Turbos verbaut. Effiziens in niedrigen drehzahlen steigern. War doch sehr gut beim Diesel zu bewundern. Wie schön ein diesel laufen kann wurde denn leuten erst bewusst, als sie aufgeladen wurden. 
Der Wankel liegt auf einer Linie zum Diesel. Wenn man diese Technik noch verfeinert, könnte das DER Benzinmotor überhaupt werden, aber leider beschäftigt sich keiner damit und jetzt ist es eigentlich zu spät. Denn der E-Antrieb wird langsam lauffähig.
Schade. Der Wankel ist ein schönes stück Technik und für mich auch die bessere als der Hubkolbenmotor. Und das ein Wankel nicht anschiebt untenrum ist mir neu. Man muss nur nen Turbo raufklatschen, wie bei allen anderen auch!

Im LKW oder Traktorbereich ist das sehr gut zu sehen, was diese großen Motoren leisten. Wenig Drehzahl bei sehr hohen Ladedruck und max. Kraft. Kraft bekommt man aus hebelweg oder wie war das nochmal? Wankel hat kein Hebelweg, der soll ja aber auch nicht als zugmaschine eingesetzt werden sondern das Eine drehbewegung erzeugen. Da der Motor selbst schon eine Drehbewegung erzeugt, kann man die Antriebsachse sehr viel besser und schneller davon überzeugen sich mit zu drehen.

Der Ottormotor ist das mass der dinge wenn es darum geht lasten zu ziehen, aber um einfach nur Auto zu fahren und lasten zu schleppen zwischen 100-500kg langt der auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Wankelmotor ineffizient, und heute, wo alles als super Eco, Bluemotion, Megagrün angepriesen wird nicht mehr so wirklich als "Greencar" tauglich...


 
Kommt darauf an, Wenn ich mir die Leistungsdaten so angucke, dann ist das in der Tat nicht schlecht, ein Hubkolbenmotor schafft das nicht mal Ansatzweise.

Leider ist der Wankelmotor nie wirklich entwickelt worden, die Materialanforderung ist nun mal eine andere als beim normalen Motor.
Aber für Wasserstroffverbrennung ist er meiner Meinung nach besser geeignet.

Huiii, ich hab mir als Mietwagen einen Cadillac CTS gegönnt. Geile Karre, dagegen kannst du den Audi als brettharten Klapperkasten in die Ecke werfen. 

Das nenne ich endlich mal ruhiges und entspanntes Fahren, das geht mit dem Audi nicht mal im Ansatz so gut.
Rauf auf dem Highway, Tempomat auf "auto" und fertig, die Karre holt sich übers Navi die Geschwindigkeitsberenzung, die gerade gilt, automatisch und stellt die Geschwindigkeit dann ein, man muss nur noch lenken, echt super.
Und hier gibts auch keine Drängler oder dicht auffahrende Chaoten in TDIs.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2010)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da spricht der Fachmann, oder was?
> Der Madza hat aber im Gegensatz zum Porsche keinen Turbo, der macht das alles als Saugmotor und den Kolbenhubmotor will ich sehen, der aus 1,3 Liter Hubraum 231PS rauskitzelt und dann im Drittelmix nur 11,5 Liter/km zieht.



Wirkungsgrad hat nichts mit eingesetztem Brennraum, sondern mit eingesetztem Brennstoff zu tun, du "Experte".
Im ECE Verbauch benötigt meiner auch nur 6,7 Liter (Dritelmix gibt es nicht mehr). Nur hat das leider nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Und für meine "6,7 Liter/ 100 km" bekomme ich 211 PS und eine bessere Beschleunigung als der RX8.
Deshalb sage ich ja das der Wirkungsgrad beim Wankel für die Füße ist.



1821984 schrieb:


> Und das er viel Spritt schluckt ist purer Schwachsinn!!! Ich will nen Otto mal sehen, wenn der mit standart 5000-9000 U/min. bewegt wird. Ich glaube kaum, dass der weniger trinkt.
> Das das alles andere als ökonomisch ist, da brauchen wir nicht drüber reden.



Er schluckt wie ein Loch. Auf einer ein Tägigen Probefahrt kamen wir nie unter 15 Liter/ 100 km. Lies mal im RX8 Forum da hörst du noch ganz andere Zahlen. Im übrigen spielt es keine Rolle ob man nun viel Drehmoment und wenig Drehzahl oder andersherum hat. Entscheidend ist das Ergebniss und 231 PS bei 15 Liter sind nur krank.



1821984 schrieb:


> Wirkungsgrad ist zum glück was anderes als Effiziens! Wenn man da nach geht hat jeder Sauger nen schlechten Wirkungsgrad und nur mit Turbo oder Kompressor oder beidem ist es halbwegs tragbar oder wie soll ich es verstehen?
> Aber beim Wankel wird nicht gut 80% als Wärmeenergie weggehauen sondern nur 50% und das ist doch der springende Punkt! Für mich zum mindest. Klar man kann auch diesel fahren



Wenn er nach deiner Logik 50% der eingesetzten Energie in Bewegung umwandelt, wieso ist dann die Motorleistung so gering? Ein Diesel (um die 40% Wirkungsgrad) hat bei der Treibstoffmenge um die 350 bis 500 PS. Und auch ein Ottomotor bringt derzeit mit solchen Verbräuchen viele hundert PS. Insofern vermute ich mal, dass maximal 20 bis 25% der eingesetzten Energie in Bewegung umgewandelt werden. Anders ist es nicht zu erklären, dass er soviel Sprit für so wenig Leistung benötigt.

Übrigens der uneffiziente Sauger im 530i (MJ 2008) liefert 272 PS mit einem Testverbrauch von unter 10 Litern/ 100 km (ECE um die 7 Liter). Nur mal so als Vergleich  .


----------



## 1821984 (1. September 2010)

Das ist wohl richtig aber wie du selbst sagst, muss für den272PS Motor ein 3Liter Triebwerk hinhalten. Vielleicht hat er ja sogar mehr Hubraum. Kenn mich da nicht so ganz aus.

Wenn du danach gehts, kann man auch 30Liter Hubraummonster einbauen. Solange der Spritverbrauch bei unter 10Liter ist, ist doch alles gut. Hat zwar nur 500PS und maßig kraft, aber die Effiziens ist gleich null! oder wie soll ich das verstehen.

Es geht doch darum, was man mit dem kleinen Brennraum anstellt!!! Und das auto möchte ich sehen, das aus 1,4 Liter nunmal mehr als 230PS raushaut (ohne aufladung). Auch diesel schaffen das wohl kaum trotz einspritzdrücken von über 2000bar und aufladung usw. Aber leider können sie dann nicht die Luft reinholen, die für eine dosierte Verbrennung benötigt ist!!! Oder will man das ding ertränken. Russaustoss, Materialschonung, Abgase, all das würde wohl kaum miteinander harmonieren.

Das der spritverbrauch beim Wankel zu hoch ist, ist mir auch klar aber nun tut mal nicht so als ob ihr alle immer jeden liter sprit hinterher heult!

Ich meine nur, wenn man wirklich mal zeit dort rein investieren würde, könnte es der besser Motor sein.
Die effiziens ist super. Der Wirkungsgrad ist nicht so pralle, aber das könnte man ändern, denke ich. 

Minuspunkte= Schadstoffausstoss, Trinkverhalten. Es gibt noch ein paar andere. 
Pluspunkte= kapitale Motorschäden würde es nicht mehr geben. Kammern sind austauschbar!!!
sehr kleiner Brennraum und trotzdem hohe leistung (kein Drehmoment), Gewichtsersparniss, Mit Turbo auch untenrum richtig Bumms. Der RX-8 hat ja keinen sei hier mal angemerkt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl richtig aber wie du selbst sagst, muss für den272PS Motor ein 3Liter Triebwerk hinhalten. Vielleicht hat er ja sogar mehr Hubraum. Kenn mich da nicht so ganz aus.
> 
> Wenn du danach gehst, kann man auch 30Liter Hubraummonster einbauen. Solange der Spritverbrauch bei unter 10Liter ist, ist doch alles gut. Hat zwar nur 500PS und maßig kraft, aber die Effiziens ist gleich null! oder wie soll ich das verstehen.



Der Hubraum ist irrelevant. Entscheidend ist nur was hinten rauskommt in Relation zur eingesetzten Energiemenge/ Treibstoffmenge.



1821984 schrieb:


> Es geht doch darum, was man mit dem kleinen Brennraum anstellt!!! Und das auto möchte ich sehen, das aus 1,4 Liter nunmal mehr als 230PS raushaut (ohne aufladung). Auch diesel schaffen das wohl kaum trotz einspritzdrücken von über 2000bar und aufladung usw. Aber leider können sie dann nicht die Luft reinholen, die für eine dosierte Verbrennung benötigt ist!!! Oder will man das ding ertränken. Russaustoss, Materialschonung, Abgase, all das würde wohl kaum miteinander harmonieren.



Nein darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum mit welcher Technologie die Resourcen am effizientesten verwertet werden. Alles andere ist vollkommen Latte.




1821984 schrieb:


> Das der spritverbrauch beim Wankel zu hoch ist, ist mir auch klar aber nun tut mal nicht so als ob ihr alle immer jeden liter sprit hinterher heult!



Wenn wir hier von ein paar Prozentpunkten sprechen würden wäre es mir egal. Aber wenn man mit modernen Fahrzeugen mit 30 oder 40% weniger Treibstoff genauso gute oder bessere Fahrleistungen realisieren kann. Dann sind wir bei weitem über den schmalen Grat zwischen Schrott und Hightech hinaus.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, wenn man wirklich mal zeit dort rein investieren würde, könnte es der besser Motor sein.
> Die effiziens ist super. Der Wirkungsgrad ist nicht so pralle, aber das könnte man ändern, denke ich.



Ich meine mal wenn man Geld verschwenden wollte, dann würde man beim Wankel seine Zeit vergeuden. Alle großen Konzerne haben es erkannt. Wieso nicht du? Weißt du etwas was deren Ingenieure nicht wissen?



1821984 schrieb:


> Minuspunkte= Schadstoffausstoss, Trinkverhalten. Es gibt noch ein paar andere.
> Pluspunkte= kapitale Motorschäden würde es nicht mehr geben. Kammern sind austauschbar!!!
> sehr kleiner Brennraum und trotzdem hohe leistung (kein Drehmoment), Gewichtsersparniss, Mit Turbo auch untenrum richtig Bumms. Der RX-8 hat ja keinen sei hier mal angemerkt.



Untenrum richitg bums wäre mir beim Wankel neu (auch beim RX7), es ist eher eine kraftlose Drehorgel. Ist zwar beim ausdrehen sehr unterhaltsam aber eben nichts für den Alltag. Da fährt es sich dann schon ein wenig souveräner mit sehr frühem Drehmoment so wie man es heute bei modernen Turbodieseln bzw. bei modernen Turboottos geboten bekommt. Oder anders ausgedrückt ich will wenigstens das was ich schon habe, d.h. 350 Nm von 1.600 bis 4.200, 211 PS von 4.300 bis 6.000, Limiter bei 6.900 Upm. Mit weniger gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden. Nur zur Information, einen Wankel mit Plateu habe ich noch nicht gesehen, d.h. die Leistung steht auf dem Papier ist aber so gut wie nie auf der Straße. OK, ausser man fährt permanent mit Nenndrehzahl aber wer macht sowas?


----------



## 1821984 (1. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nein darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum mit welcher Technologie die Resourcen am effizientesten verwertet werden. Alles andere ist vollkommen Latte.
> 
> Ich meine mal wenn man Geld verschwenden wollte, dann würde man beim Wankel seine Zeit vergeuden. Alle großen Konzerne haben es erkannt. Wieso nicht du? Weißt du etwas was deren Ingenieure nicht wissen?



Guter Spruch, da ist wohl was dran.
Warum aber zum teufel, versucht sich alle 10 Jahre mal einer dran. Mazda macht das eher aus Imagegründen. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Audi sich beweisen muss mit anderen Motorkonzepten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Guter Spruch, da ist wohl was dran.
> Warum aber zum teufel, versucht sich alle 10 Jahre mal einer dran. Mazda macht das eher aus Imagegründen.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Audi sich beweisen muss mit anderen Motorkonzepten.



Ich glaube nicht das Audi das in Serie bringt, alleine schon wegen des erhöhten "Wartungsaufwand" (nach dem Öl gucken  ) und vor allem wegen der Abgaswerte. Insofern bleibt es wohl bei dem Showcar. Vor allem weil es schon als abgenickt gilt, dass sie die Kombi E-Motor + 2 Liter TFSi im A8 bringen wollen.

Egal, warten wir mal ab was da noch alles kommt.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. September 2010)

Hey, ich unterbreche euch ja nur ungern, aber ich habe vor mir einen sportlichen Kleinwagen zu kaufen, denke dabei an einen Smart Turbo. Was haltet ihr von diesem Auto bzw. gibt es negative oder positive Erfahrungen??
Danke


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2010)

Imho sind zwei Sitze nur dann vertretbar wenn man einen Roadster fährt. Ansonsten sollte eine zweite Sitzreihe schon drin sein.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. September 2010)

naja, ich meinte das normale Coupe(den Roadster gibt es nicht mehr als Neuwagen). Gibt es da irgendwelche grundlegenden Dinge gegen dieses Auto zu sagen?


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2010)

Ich spreche nicht vom "Smart Roadster" sondern von der Bauform "Roadster".
Und Grundlegend spricht für mich gegen den Smart dass er nur zwei Sitze hat ohne daraus einen echten Vorteil zu ziehen(auch für einen Polo o.Ä. gibt es noch genug große genuge Parklücken).


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

mal was anderes: kennt sich hier jemand mit 4takt-rollern aus? Hab nämlich n kleines problem mit meinem neuen Zylinder ^^


----------



## Nekro (1. September 2010)

Was hast denn angestellt?  Schreib ne PN, hier gehören Autos rein 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso nicht du? Weißt du etwas was deren Ingenieure nicht wissen?


----------



## DM Design (1. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mal was anderes: kennt sich hier jemand mit 4takt-rollern aus? Hab nämlich n kleines problem mit meinem neuen Zylinder ^^


Hats vergessen die Dichtung zu schnmieren  ?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (1. September 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hey, ich unterbreche euch ja nur ungern, aber ich habe vor mir einen sportlichen Kleinwagen zu kaufen, denke dabei an einen Smart Turbo. Was haltet ihr von diesem Auto bzw. gibt es negative oder positive Erfahrungen??
> Danke




Lass die finger weg! Vorher nimmst ne A-Klasse!


----------



## Adrenalize (1. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Guter Spruch, da ist wohl was dran.
> Warum aber zum teufel, versucht sich alle 10 Jahre mal einer dran. Mazda macht das eher aus Imagegründen.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Audi sich beweisen muss mit anderen Motorkonzepten.


Beides aus Tradition. Mazda setzt den Renesis eben im Rennsport ein, dort passt dessen Motorkennlinie ja auch eher rein, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde. mit dem RX-7 wurden ja z.b. auch Rennen gefahren, meines Wissens nach. Dennoch sind das immer eher Nischenmodelle gewesen. Lediglich den Rx-8 würde ich als massentauglich einstufen aufgrund des Preises und der geringeren Leistung, dafür im Gegensatz etwas mehr Platz.
Aber hoch sind die Absatzzahlen halt nicht, zumal man dann auch von vielen Alltagsprobleme lesen kann, z.b. dass gerufener Pannenservice sich nicht mit dem Motor auskennt usw.

Bei Audi war ja seinerzeit NSU mit dabei, und dort wurde der Motor ja mehr oder weniger erfunden bzw. serientauglich gemacht.
Mit den Federn des Ro80 schmückt man sich in Ingolstadt halt nach wie vor gerne, daher taucht das Konzept hier und da in Prototypen und Konzeptautos auf. Wobei er beim e-tron oder wo das war ja nicht als Antriebsmaschine sondern als Batterieladegerät gedacht ist. 

Aber auch hier muss es nicht sein, BMW hat ja mit der efficient-dynamics Studie gezeigt, dass Supersportler und Vollhybrid kein Widerspruch sind, und dank dem verwendeten Hubkolbenmotor kann das ganze zeitnah in Serie gebracht werden, was beim MCV und anderen Modellen ja gerade passiert.
Audi macht es nun ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

ne, ich hab den neuen zylinder eingebaut, alles schon etliche male abgestimmt, vergaser verschieden bedüst, immer wieder eingestellt, versch. variomatikgewichte probiert, nockenwelle auf korrekten sitz geprüft etc. Aber der is immer so 5 kmh langsamer als vorher als er noch den originalen 50ccm zylinder drinhatte


----------



## Nekro (1. September 2010)

Dreht er aus oder hört er sich abgewürgt an?
Was für einen Zylinder hast du jetzt drin, also ccm³ mäßig? 
Wenn du von 50ccm auf 70ccm umsteigst brauchst du nämlich nen größeren Versager! Sonst erreichst du nicht die gewünschte Leistung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. September 2010)

jo hab nen 70er drin. Größere Vergaser weiß ich dass ich das nicht brauch, nur ne größere Düse. Wenn ich vollgas gebe, dann isses so als würde irgendwas mich hinten festhalten. ICh denke das leigt an der bedüsung, da muss ich wohl noch n bisschen spielen... Morgen mach ich noch schwerere gewichte rein, und halte euch aufm laufenden


----------



## Nekro (1. September 2010)

Hm, komisch... aber ein 4takter auf 70ccm umzurüsten ist sowieso komisch 
Gewichte könnten auch der Grund dafür sein, dreht nicht hoch genug -> keine Power. 
Aber das muss du beurteilen, so vom Schildern her kann man das nicht sagen, wie schwer sind deine Gewichte atm?


----------



## Zoon (1. September 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hey, ich unterbreche euch ja nur ungern, aber ich habe vor mir einen sportlichen Kleinwagen zu kaufen, denke dabei an einen Smart Turbo. Was haltet ihr von diesem Auto
> Danke



AAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Das Konzept vom Smart Roadster stimmt - leider falscher Motor und falsches Getriebe.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Das Konzept vom Smart Roadster stimmt - leider falscher Motor und falsches Getriebe.


 1. Kein Smart ROADSTER!!
2. Was ist mit dem Motor nicht in Ordnung!?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> 2. Was ist mit dem Motor nicht in Ordnung!?



Keine Kraft, keine Laufkultur, in Relation viel zu hoher Verbrauch.
Das Getriebe ist der absolute Killer. Damit wirkt wahrscheinlich Schumi wie ein absoluter Fahranfänger.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Keine Kraft, keine Laufkultur, in Relation viel zu hoher Verbrauch.
> Das Getriebe ist der absolute Killer. Damit wirkt wahrscheinlich Schumi wie ein absoluter Fahranfänger.


Reichen über 80ps nicht für 750 Kg!?
Und läuft der Motor wirklich nicht rund?
Mhh, ich dachte immer Schumi könne fahren.., was ist denn an dem Getriebe so schlimm?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Reichen über 80ps nicht für 750 Kg!?



Nö. Vor allem ist der Wagen extrem abhängig von seinem Gewicht. D.h. sobald du jemand mitnimmst wird das Leistungsgewicht noch schlechter.
Dieser "Sportwagen" beschleunigt in 12,4 Sekunden auf 100, läuft 180 km/h, mit anderen Worten jeder Vertretter-TDI macht sich nass.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Und läuft der Motor wirklich nicht rund?



Klingt wie kaputt  .



8800 GT schrieb:


> Mhh, ich dachte immer Schumi könne fahren.., was ist denn an dem Getriebe so schlimm?



Das knallt die Gänge rein, da kannst du so gut fahren können wie du willst, dass versaut alles.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. September 2010)

Der beschleunigt in 10,9 sek. auf 100 und läuft abgeregelte 155. Und mit so einem Auto will ich doch eh net auf der Bahn rasen, sondern durch die Stadt flitzen, oder?
Knallt das die Gänge wirklich so rein? Ich habe nur gelesen, dass es etwas mehr zeit braucht...


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2010)

Mach halt ne Probefahrt und guck ob dir der Wagen gefällt oder nicht.
Unsinnig ist ein geschlossener Zweisitzer imo trotzdem.

@ITpassion-de: Du bist immernoch beim Roadster, den meint er aber nicht  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2010)

weiss jemand wie viel der Audi A1 im unterhalt ist? Steuer, Vollkaskoversicherung etc... wie viel kommt da pro monat/jahr zusammen?


----------



## Tobucu (2. September 2010)

Must da mal dein Versicherungsdealer fragen.
Ist von Modell zu Modell verschieden.
Steuern geht hat ja nur kleinen Hubraum ausser Diesel die kosten mehr.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2010)

hmm, jo mal gucken. Die VAriante mit den 120 PS gefällt mir gut, mit Direkteinspritzung und turbo...


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, jo mal gucken. Die VAriante mit den 120 PS gefällt mir gut, mit Direkteinspritzung und turbo...



Wenn du 50% des Preises für die vier Ringe und den Namen ausgeben willst...

A1 hat die selbe Plattform wie Polo, Ibiza und Fabia.
Nur das man (ähnlich wie beim Polo) für alles extra blechen muss.
Das was jetzt alles in meinem Ibiza FR SERIE!! drin ist musst du beim A1 fast alles extra zahlen.
Und der FR hat noch den i.M. besseren Motor (1.4 TSI mit 150PS)


----------



## Zoon (2. September 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> 1. Kein Smart ROADSTER!!



Ja was denn, vorne im Thread steht was anderes. Egal bevor du dir den Kanister kaufst kannste auch beim Fahrrad bleiben - letzteres schaltet sogar ohne ewige Verzögerung wie beim Smart.


----------



## Tobucu (2. September 2010)

Yo, für den FR interessiere ich mich auch. Hat ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Weis nur nicht ob ich den Benziner nehme oder doch lieber den 2 Liter Diesel. 
Hab mich jetzt ans Diesel fahren gewöhnt. Niedriger Spritverbrauch und immense Kraft bei niedriger Drehzahl.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Niedriger Spritverbrauch und immense Kraft bei niedriger Drehzahl.



Was nicht unbedingt eine Diesel-Disziplin ist.
Zum Vergleich am Beispiel des Audi A4, der 2 Liter Diesel hat 350 Nm von 1.750 bis 2.500 Upm und 170 PS bei 4.200 Upm. 
Der 2 Liter Otto Motor hat ebenfalls 350 Nm aber von 1.500 bis 4.200 Upm und 211 PS von 4.300 bis 6.000 Upm. 
Welcher Motor bei gleicher Karosserie die um Welten besseren Fahrleistungen liefert dürfte wohl jedem klar sein.

Soviel zu der "immensen Kraft"  .


----------



## Nekro (2. September 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Steuern geht hat ja nur kleinen Hubraum ausser Diesel die kosten mehr.



Hat sich das ab dem 1.01.2010 nicht geändert? Werden die Steuern nicht am Co2-Austoss bemessen? Irgendwas war da doch


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2010)

Die CO2-Emission als Grundlage für die Steuerermittlung gilt nur für Erstzulassungen ab 01.07.2009.


----------



## Nekro (3. September 2010)

Oder so^^
Aber wenn er jetzt nen A1 kauft ist die Erstzulassung ja nach dem 1.07, somit ist doch egal wie viel ccm³ sein Motor hat.


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. September 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wenn du 50% des Preises für die vier Ringe und den Namen ausgeben willst...



Ist doch mitlerweile Standart. Und häufig meckern Leute an Audi rum, alles von VW und das hab Ich bei Skoda auch... Aber trotzdem würden sich viele einen Audi holen, aber sie können Ihn sich einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## Nekro (3. September 2010)

die Ringe stehen nicht nur für 50% des Preises, sondern eher für Verarbeitung und Qualität.
Aber wenn man noch keinen gefahren ist...
Vergleiche den Innenraum mit nem Skoda oder Seat, dann weißt du warum er weniger kostet.


----------



## Mosed (3. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Oder so^^
> Aber wenn er jetzt nen A1 kauft ist die Erstzulassung ja nach dem 1.07, somit ist doch egal wie viel ccm³ sein Motor hat.



Dämlicherweise wird der Hubraum weiterhin in die Berechnung mit einbezogen.

Kfz-Steuer Berechnung ONLINE NEU! 2010, Neue und alte Kfz-Steuer für Pkw

Wurde halt von Politikern entschieden...


----------



## Tobucu (4. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was nicht unbedingt eine Diesel-Disziplin ist.
> Zum Vergleich am Beispiel des Audi A4, der 2 Liter Diesel hat 350 Nm von 1.750 bis 2.500 Upm und 170 PS bei 4.200 Upm.
> Der 2 Liter Otto Motor hat ebenfalls 350 Nm aber von 1.500 bis 4.200 Upm und 211 PS von 4.300 bis 6.000 Upm.
> Welcher Motor bei gleicher Karosserie die um Welten besseren Fahrleistungen liefert dürfte wohl jedem klar sein.
> ...


Leider wird ein 2.0 TSI nicht für Polo und seiner Brüder nicht angeboten.

Zumal der Diesel nicht soviel verbraucht im verhältnis zum Benziner wenn man ihn etwas tritt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Leider wird ein 2.0 TSI nicht für Polo und seiner Brüder nicht angeboten.



Aber den 1.4 TSi als Twincharger. Den gibts derzeit auch bis 180 PS (demnächst sogar im Audi "S1" mit 190 PS oder mehr).



Tobucu schrieb:


> Zumal der Diesel nicht soviel verbraucht im verhältnis zum Benziner wenn man ihn etwas tritt.



Das war nicht der Gegenstand meiner Kritik. Das ein Dieselmotor einen höheren Wirkungsgrad hat und das im Dieselöl mehr Energie chemisch gebunden ist, steht ausser Frage. Aber wenn ich was von "Dieselbums" oder ähnlichen Quatsch höre dreht sich mir alles um. Sowohl das höhere, als auch das früherer Drehmoment und die höhere Leistung findet man typischerweise eher bei Ottomotoren welche wie ein Dieselmotor aufgeladen sind und ein ähnlich aufwendiges Einspritzsystem haben.


----------



## Mosed (4. September 2010)

Dass Ottomotoren soviel Drehmoment (in Bezug auf den kleinen Hubraum) haben ist aber relativ neu. Vor einigen Jahren gab es das höhere Drehmoment nunmal bei Turbo-Dieselmotoren.
Und das haben die meisten halt noch im Kopf.


----------



## riedochs (4. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber den 1.4 TSi als Twincharger. Den gibts derzeit auch bis 180 PS (demnächst sogar im Audi "S1" mit 190 PS oder mehr).



Der Motor ist mit 160PS schon ein Problemkind, mit 180PS oder mehr wird es nicht besser werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur jedem Raten momentan die Finger von dem Motor zu lassen. 

Viele Motorschäden und das immer noch bestehende Quietschproblem der Magnetkupplung des Kompressors sind nur die gösseren Probleme. Einfach mal durch die verschiedenen VW, Audi Foren lesen. Bei mir quietscht die 2. Magnetkupplung inzwischen auch. habe grad mal 14.000km auf dem Rocco.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Dass Ottomotoren soviel Drehmoment (in Bezug auf den kleinen Hubraum) haben ist aber relativ neu. Vor einigen Jahren gab es das höhere Drehmoment nunmal bei Turbo-Dieselmotoren.
> Und das haben die meisten halt noch im Kopf.



Ist es eigentlich nicht. Mein 1,8er hatte vor 10 Jahren schon 280 Nm. Das mit dem "Dieselbums" ist halt eins von den Medien und Autoverkäufern gerne gepflegtes Vorurteil.
Resultiert zum größten Teil von der Unsitte Saugmotoren mit Turbomotoren zu vergleichen. Das ergiebt nunmal ein Zerrbild.



riedochs schrieb:


> Der Motor ist mit 160PS schon ein Problemkind, mit 180PS oder mehr wird es nicht besser werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur jedem Raten momentan die Finger von dem Motor zu lassen.



Gravierende Fehler tretten in Relation zur "verwursteten" Stückzahl eher nicht auf. Das Problem ist wenn man durch Foren nach Fehlern sucht wesentlich mehr Meinungen zu defekten Fahrzeugen findet als zu Fehlerfreien. 
Und die Stückzahl des 1,4ers ist absurd hoch, was halt zum einen am relativ guten Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss liegt und zum anderen an der Zahl der Modellvariaten und Hersteller die diesen Motor verbauen.


----------



## riedochs (4. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gravierende Fehler tretten in Relation zur "verwursteten" Stückzahl eher nicht auf. Das Problem ist wenn man durch Foren nach Fehlern sucht wesentlich mehr Meinungen zu defekten Fahrzeugen findet als zu Fehlerfreien.
> Und die Stückzahl des 1,4ers ist absurd hoch, was halt zum einen am relativ guten Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss liegt und zum anderen an der Zahl der Modellvariaten und Hersteller die diesen Motor verbauen.



Klar findet man in den Foren eher Leute mit Problemen. Komisch nur das fast alle Besitzer eines 1.4er mit 160PS Probleme mit dem Motor haben während bei den 2.0 nahezu keiner was hat. Das Quietschen ist das Hauptproblem, allerdings häufen sich in letzter Zeit die Motorschäden mit gebrochenen Kolben und Kolbenringen. Auch scheinen viele von einem Kaltlaufproblem betroffen zu sein was VW mehr oder minder erfolgreich durch eine neue Version der Motorsteuerung zu beheben versuch. Allerdings berichten Viele das nach dem Update der Motor schlechter zieht und beschleunigt. 

Am 1.4er Twincharger gibt es noch viele Probleme und momentan hat es nicht den Anschein das VW das in den Griff bekommt. Angeblich sollte im Januar eine quietschfreie Version der Magnetkupplung (Teil der Wasserpumpe) kommen. Es gab eine neue Version der WaPu, aber die quietsche bei mir schneller als die ab Werk verbaute. Für September ist wieder eine Lösung angekündigt, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt. 

Momentan erinnert mich das an die Probleme der 170PS PD TDI. hier hat VW auch lange von einer Lösung gesprochen die nie kam, dann wurde von Kulanz gesprochen, von der ist auch nicht wirklich was beim Kunden angekommen. Momentan beschleicht mich das Gefuehl das es bei diesen Problemen mit dem 1.4er Twincharger auch so laufen wird.

Da VW das Quietschen im übrigen als Komfortproblem ansieht gibt es nach 2 Jahren keinen Wechsel der WaPU mehr auf Garantie, man muss auf Kulanz hoffen. Bei VW gibt es da wohl eher dann nichts mehr.

Wer jetzt noch glaubt mit dem Motor sei alles toll und super, der träumt oder ist der absolute Fanboy. Ich für meinen Teil erwarte bei dem Preis für das Auto was anderes. Letztendlich hoffe ich das die nächste WaPu auch schnellstmöglich quietscht damit ich das Auto wandeln kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Klar findet man in den Foren eher Leute mit Problemen. Komisch nur das *fast alle Besitzer* eines 1.4er mit 160PS Probleme mit dem Motor haben während bei den 2.0 nahezu keiner was hat. Das Quietschen ist das Hauptproblem, allerdings häufen sich in letzter Zeit die Motorschäden mit gebrochenen Kolben und Kolbenringen. Auch scheinen viele von einem Kaltlaufproblem betroffen zu sein was VW mehr oder minder erfolgreich durch eine neue Version der Motorsteuerung zu beheben versuch. Allerdings berichten Viele das nach dem Update der Motor schlechter zieht und beschleunigt.



Es wurden bisher 7 stellige Stückzahlen verkauft und produziert. Das heißt deiner Meinung nach sind Millionen von Motoren defekt? Eher nicht. Ich rede dabei nicht vom Quietschen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2010)

in den letzten paar tagen sind mir schon 3 Audi R8 entgegen gekommen ^^ Ein geiles teil ist das


----------



## Tobucu (4. September 2010)

Joar ist ganz nett. Leider ohne Lottogewinn nicht in meiner Reichweite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2010)

hmm, mit nem lottogewinn wären aber schon andere autos in sichtweite  da würd ich mich nicht mit "nur" nem R8 zufrieden geben^^


----------



## der_yappi (4. September 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Motor ist mit 160PS schon ein Problemkind, mit 180PS oder mehr wird es nicht besser werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur jedem Raten momentan die Finger von dem Motor zu lassen.
> 
> Viele Motorschäden und das immer noch bestehende Quietschproblem der Magnetkupplung des Kompressors sind nur die gösseren Probleme. Einfach mal durch die verschiedenen VW, Audi Foren lesen. Bei mir quietscht die 2. Magnetkupplung inzwischen auch. habe grad mal 14.000km auf dem Rocco.



Was für ein Baujahr hat dein Rocco (km?)?

Mein Ibi FR (150PS) hat bis jetzt erst 2600km runter und ich hab noch keine Probleme mit dem 1.4er TSI. 
Ist ja auch erst knapp 3 Monate im Einsatz.
Mal warten was kommt.
Kann ja auch sein, dass das ein Problem der frühen Generation ist 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (4. September 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was für ein Baujahr hat dein Rocco (km?)?
> 
> Mein Ibi FR (150PS) hat bis jetzt erst 2600km runter und ich hab noch keine Probleme mit dem 1.4er TSI.
> Ist ja auch erst knapp 3 Monate im Einsatz.
> ...



Meiner ist 09/09. Der 150PS müsste noch der Euro4 Norm Motor sein, der 160PS ist der aktuelle Euro5. 2 verschiedene Motoren. Habe ca. 14000km drauf.


----------



## der_yappi (4. September 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meiner ist 09/09. Der 150PS müsste noch der Euro4 Norm Motor sein, der 160PS ist der aktuelle Euro5. 2 verschiedene Motoren. Habe ca. 14000km drauf.



Nein - ist auch schon EURO5, siehe hier.

Was aber irgendwie komisch ist, einmal schreiben sie SuperPlus, das andere mal reden die nur von normalem Super.
Die wissen auch nicht genau was se schreiben wollen...


----------



## riedochs (5. September 2010)

Welcher Motorkennbuchstabe? Füt den Seat schreiben die ja: 





> Superbenzin, bleifrei oder Normalbenzin, bleifrei, mind. 91 ROZ4)


Beim Rocco muss mindestens Super rein, eher Super Plus. Bei Seat schweigen die sich über die Aufladung aus.

Beim MKB: CAV, GKB: LWW


----------



## Zoon (5. September 2010)

Die geben bei dem Hightechmotor Normalbenzin an? Mutig Mutig .......


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die geben bei dem Hightechmotor Normalbenzin an? Mutig Mutig .......



warscheinlich weil es an den Tankstellen eh nur Super und kein "normal" Benzin gibt


----------



## Mosed (5. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die geben bei dem Hightechmotor Normalbenzin an? Mutig Mutig .......



Was soll daran mutig sein? Der Motor hat einen Klopfsensor. Tankst du Normalbenzin hast du einfach weniger Leistung. Steht auch im Handbuch drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Tja, ich finde es immer lustig, dass man den FSI Motoren bescheinigt, dass sie weniger Sprit brauchen als andere Motoren. Aber dass man Superplus tanken muss, das 6 Cent pro Liter mehr kostet als Super, vergisst jeder.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, ich finde es immer lustig, dass man den FSI Motoren bescheinigt, dass sie weniger Sprit brauchen als andere Motoren. Aber dass man Superplus tanken muss, das 6 Cent pro Liter mehr kostet als Super, vergisst jeder.



So ganz stimmt das aber nicht.
Zum einen sind die FSi Motoren mehr oder weniger ein Griff ins Klo geworden. Erst in Kombination mit Aufladung werden sie stark und sparsam.
Und zum anderen gibt es viele TSi/ TFSi Motoren welche nicht auf SuperPlus ausgelegt sind. Z.B. alle Varianten des EA888 (1,8 Liter/ 2 Liter).

Und bei den Direkteinspritzern der Mitbewerber sieht es im übrigen nicht anders aus. Z.B. der hoch gelobte N54/ N55 von BMW. In vielen Tests in Zeitschriften steht er bräuchte nur Super, stimmt aber nicht. Wenn man sich den Prospekt genauer ansieht stellt man fest, dass im Kleingedruckten dann doch SuperPlus empfohlen wird. Ebenso verhält es sich bei den älteren TSi Motoren wie z.B. im Golf R, auf den ersten Blick heißt es Super auf den zweiten Blick steht im Kleingedruckten SuperPlus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Tja, welchen TFSI Motor kennst du denn, der nicht mit Superplus laufen sollte (laut Werkangabe)?


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, welchen TFSI Motor kennst du denn, der nicht mit Superplus laufen sollte (laut Werkangabe)?



Z.B. meinen, den Golf GTi, Scirocco 2.0 TSi, ...... .
Ich sagte ja alle EA888.

http://www.it-ihl.de/TT-Haarklein/Datenblatt_TT.png


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Öhm, laut Audi muss der TFSI Motor aber mit Super Plus betankt werden, wie andere TFSI Motoren auch, odere tankst du was anderes?


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, laut Audi muss der TFSI Motor aber mit Super Plus betankt werden, wie andere TFSI Motoren auch, odere tankst du was anderes?



Ich tanke was anderes (Super), so wie es im Prospekt/ meinen Unterlagen/ im Tankdeckel/ etc.. steht.

Schick doch mal einen Link wo das Gegenteil steht  .

.::EDIT::.
So ist es beim A4:
http://www.it-ihl.de/Daten_A4.png


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Mir hat der Werkstattleiter gesagt, dass ich auf jeden Fall Superplus tanken soll, weil mit Super würde der Motor eben genau diesen Wert mehr verbrauchen, den ich immer habe.
Daher hab ich dann Superplus getankt, aber keinen Unterschied feststellen können.


----------



## 1821984 (5. September 2010)

also ich betanke meinen alten 1,8t MKB=APP mit Superplus! 
Der wird zwar mit Super ausgeschrieben aber ist mir egal.
Denn mit Superplus ergeben sich einige Vorteile, die für den Motor vielleicht von großer bedeutung sein könnten (Auf langlebigkeit gesehen).

Positiv: Klopfgrenze wird angehoben bzw. keine/wenige Leistungseinbußen, Motorsteuerung regelt  nicht runter.
Bessere Verbrennung und reinigende Wirkung der Motorinnenteile.

Negativ: höhere Verbrennungstemps. Preis.
bei einem wechsel von Normal auf Superplus, kann man den Motor auch kaputt fahren wegen der Temps. Dieses kann bewirken, dass Ventile wegbrennen oder Dichtungen usw. den Temps nicht standhalten auf dauer. Dieses wird nicht nach 3x voll tanken passieren aber die möglichkeit auf diese Folgeschäden besteht. Auch ältere Turbos können empfindlich reagieren auf diese höheren Temperaturen.

Ich denke auch, dass man die heutigen Motoren mit Aufladung nur mit Superplus tanken sollte. Jeder sagt, dass man auch mit 95 Oktan fahren kann. Geht ja auch, aber wenige wissen, was es bewirkt und machen sich kaum gedanken darüber. Wenn sie dann nach einigen Tausend km. den Motor auseinander nehmen und gesagt bekommen, schlechter Sprit, dann kommen die großen augen. Das passiert zwar relativ selten aber ist schon vorgekommen. Beim 0815 Motor muss das natürlich nicht sein mit Superplus!


----------



## Zoon (5. September 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was soll daran mutig sein? Der Motor hat einen Klopfsensor. Tankst du Normalbenzin hast du einfach weniger Leistung. Steht auch im Handbuch drin.



Dass du dir trotzdem auf Dauer den Motor ruinierst sollte klar sein. Bei den meisten ist ROZ 91 Normabenzin nur im Notfall geeignet wenns nix anderes zu tanken gibt und man sollte den Motor dann auch nicht Dauervollast geben. Steht aber auch bestimmt im Handbuch drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Der Motor wird weniger Leistung haben als angegeben und mehr verbrauchen aber kaputt machen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Was bringt das aber?
Normal Benzin gibts kaum noch und wenn kostet es soviel wie Super. Einzig Super Plus ist merklich teurer, da muss man dann gucken, was man spart und wieviel man mehr verbaucht (sofern mehr verbraucht wird) und ob man nun 10PS weniger ist als laut Werk ist ja auch egal.


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2010)

> dieses Gerät ist ein Waffe mit einer Beschleunigung von 1.3 Sekunden auf 100 Km/h.



Kann das wohl hinkommen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Beim Dragster kann das schon hinkommen. Du darfst dich nicht von der Karosserie irritieren lassen, das ist nur ein Plastiküberzug.
Das Teil wiegt nicht seh viel, der Motor nimmt sicher 4/5 der Masse des Autos ein.
Aber du kannst sicher nicht so oft so hart beschleunigen, der Verschleiß ist gewaltig.


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2010)

Der Verschleiß ist wohl auch am Körper bemerkbar bei so einer Gewalt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Jop, da sicher auch, wenn dir mit Wucht in den Sitz gedrückt wirst und die Kopfstütze dann abbricht, kann es hässlich werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass man die heutigen Motoren mit Aufladung nur mit Superplus tanken sollte. Jeder sagt, dass man auch mit 95 Oktan fahren kann. Geht ja auch, aber wenige wissen, was es bewirkt und machen sich kaum gedanken darüber. Wenn sie dann nach einigen Tausend km. den Motor auseinander nehmen und gesagt bekommen, schlechter Sprit, dann kommen die großen augen. Das passiert zwar relativ selten aber ist schon vorgekommen. Beim 0815 Motor muss das natürlich nicht sein mit Superplus!



Hmm, wenn ich das so lese, dann kommt es mir so vor als ob du nicht wüßtest was SuperPlus bzw. die Oktanzahl bedeutet  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir hat der Werkstattleiter gesagt, dass ich auf jeden Fall Superplus tanken soll, weil mit Super würde der Motor eben genau diesen Wert mehr verbrauchen, den ich immer habe.
> Daher hab ich dann Superplus getankt, aber keinen Unterschied feststellen können.



Hmm, danns cheint dein Werkstattleiter sachen zu wissen die sie im Werk nicht wußten. Denn als ich bei der Abholung gefragt habe was ich tanken solle sagten sie mir SUPER mit 95 Oktan. So ist der Wagen angegeben, mit diesem Sprit wurden die Werksangaben ermittelt und nur dafür gibt es eine ideal passende Kennlinie im Steuergerät.

Anbei mal ein Bild von meinem Tankdeckel:

http://www.it-ihl.de/TT-Haarklein/Tankdeckel_TT.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2010)

Auf dem bild steht aber minimum. 

Nun ja, der Audi steht eh seit zwei Wochen rum und wird noch weitere Wochen rumstehen, von daher ist es mir erst mal egal.
Erst wenn ich den wieder brauche, beschäftige ich mich mal damit.
Werde dann auch mal zur freien Werkstatt fahren und dort mal mit dem Auto vorstellig werden, mal sehen, was die dort zu dem Verbrauchsproblem sagen.


----------



## Mosed (5. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Positiv: Klopfgrenze wird angehoben bzw. keine/wenige Leistungseinbußen, Motorsteuerung regelt  nicht runter.
> Bessere Verbrennung und reinigende Wirkung der Motorinnenteile.
> 
> Negativ: höhere Verbrennungstemps. Preis.



Das setzt aber vorraus, dass ein Klopfsensor vorhanden ist und dann werden es auch nur Extrembereiche sein, wo du eventuell ein bißchen mehr Leistung hast als mit super.
Was verstehst du unter reinigende Wirkung? Es ist wohl eher so, dass superplus den Motor weniger verunreinigt wegen weniger Schwefel, aber sauber macht der auch nicht. 


Warum sollten die Verbrennungstemperaturen ansteigen?


Ich sage mal: wenn im Handbuch steht: Tanken Sie Super. Dann kann man das auch getrost so machen. 
Das man weniger Verbrauch mit SuperPlus hat ist ja sowieso so eine Geschichte... Der eine merkt was, der andere nicht.


----------



## riedochs (5. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die geben bei dem Hightechmotor Normalbenzin an? Mutig Mutig .......



Fast alle Motoren für den US Markt sind für Normalbenzin ausgelegt, weil das dort Standard ist.



roadgecko schrieb:


> warscheinlich weil es an den Tankstellen eh nur Super und kein "normal" Benzin gibt



Im Ausland oft eher umgekehrt.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was soll daran mutig sein? Der Motor hat einen Klopfsensor. Tankst du Normalbenzin hast du einfach weniger Leistung. Steht auch im Handbuch drin.



Naja, trotzdem wird eine Mindestklopffestigkeit vorhanden sein. Wenn ich in meinen Rocco Normal Sprit reinschütte wars das vermutlich.


----------



## STSLeon (6. September 2010)

Der teure Sprit wie V-Power mit 100 Oktan scheint sich aber wirklich zu lohnen. Zumindest ab einer gewissen PS-Anzahl. Auch wenn es beim Verbrauch nicht viel ausmacht, sind doch Beschleunigungswerte und Höchstgeschwindigkeit besser.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf dem bild steht aber minimum.



Dir ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Natürlich kannst du auch höhere "Qualitäten" fahren, es bringt nur nichts.
Zeig mir ein offizielles Dokument wo bei einem EA888 Fahrzeug steht das es mit ROZ98 zu betreiben ist.



STSLeon schrieb:


> Der teure Sprit wie V-Power mit 100 Oktan scheint  sich aber wirklich zu lohnen. Zumindest ab einer gewissen PS-Anzahl.  Auch wenn es beim Verbrauch nicht viel ausmacht, sind doch  Beschleunigungswerte und Höchstgeschwindigkeit besser.



Das wurde schon x-mal von neutraler Stelle getestet und bringt nichts. Wenn du mehr Höchstgeschwindigkeit willst, benötigst du mehr Motorleistung (oder bessere Aerodynamik), beides ist mit anderen Spritsorten nicht zu erwarten.
Das letzte mal als der ADAC einen solchen Test publizierte, gab es sogar ausreißer nach unten. Insofern sehe ich solche Spritsorten eher als soziales Experiment. Zum Thema: "Verbrauchermanipulation durch Medien".


----------



## 1821984 (6. September 2010)

der Punkt ist einfach, ob ich ungewollte Entzündungen habe. der klopfsensor erkennt diese und regelt den Motor runter bzw. den Zündzeitpunkt. ich glaube nach spät war das. Bei ungewollter entzündung entstehen höhere Drücke usw. was den Motorinnenteilen schaden kann. 
Mit reinigender Wirkung meine ich saubere Verbrennung! 

mit Superplus wird die Klopfgrenze nach oben gehoben, weil Superplus sauberer/kontrollierter Verbrennt! Entzündet sich nicht so schnell wie 95 Oktan von selbst. dadurch ist die interne Motorbelastung weniger. Der Klopfsensor regelt glaube ich immer an der klopfgrenze entlang und reagiert dann. Wenn das Klopfen weg ist, regelt das Steuergerät wieder bis zum klopfen und immer hin und her. Stimmt das ITp... ???

der vorgänger zum Klopfsensor war die Doppelfunkenzündung, bei der in jedem 2 Takt gezündet wurde und so jeglichen Sprit kontrolliert gezündet hat. Ist aber glaube ich, nicht so oft anzutreffen. Meistens bei japanern.

Das mit den Temps glaube ich, hab ich wohl verwechselt. Temps und Drücke sollten bei unkontrollierter Verbrennung stark ansteigen und so den Motor schädigen.

PS: ich habe weder ein Leistungsplus noch weniger Spritverbrauch bemerkt, seit dem ich Superplus tanke. Ich mache das der halbarkeit wegen. Ich denke, mit besseren Sprit hält der Motor vielleicht 300.000 statt nur 200.000km. Übertriebenerweise mal. Aber solange werde ich das Auto ja nicht fahren. Meine anderen Autos ohne klopfsensor hielten auch locker ihre 200.000km.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das wurde schon x-mal von neutraler Stelle getestet und bringt nichts. Wenn du mehr Höchstgeschwindigkeit willst, benötigst du mehr Motorleistung (oder bessere Aerodynamik), beides ist mit anderen Spritsorten nicht zu erwarten.
> Das letzte mal als der ADAC einen solchen Test publizierte, gab es sogar ausreißer nach unten. Insofern sehe ich solche Spritsorten eher als soziales Experiment. Zum Thema: "Verbrauchermanipulation durch Medien".


 
Derartige Versuche habe ich auch schon gelesen und je nach dem wer das testen, bzw. wer den Test bezahlt, gibts mal die und mal die Ergebnisse.
Aber einleuchtend sollte es jedem sein, dass selbst wenn man damit 0,1 Liter Kraftsotff einsparen kann, der Preis dafür viel zu hoch ist.

Da baue ich mir lieber im Luftfilter einen Magneten ein, der die Luftmolekühle "ordnet" und so optimaler in den Verbrennungsraum gelangen können.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da baue ich mir lieber im Luftfilter einen Magneten ein, der die Luftmolekühle "ordnet" und so optimaler in den Verbrennungsraum gelangen können.



Richtig. Woher sollen die armen Molekühlchen denn das auch von alleine wissen?


----------



## Sash (6. September 2010)

kann man die nicht besser vorher mit nem teilchenbeschleuniger in den verbrennungsraum jagen? gibt bestimmt 150% mehr leistung.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2010)

Ach deswegen sprechen die Leute immer mal wieder vom kommenden 24V Boardnetz  .


----------



## Nekro (6. September 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Zumindest ab einer gewissen PS-Anzahl bringt mehr Oktan was





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das wurde schon x-mal von neutraler Stelle getestet und bringt nichts.



Blödsinn, stimmt doch.
E 63 AMG W212 zum Beispiel. Mit Super ~505 PS, mit SuperPlus 525 PS.


----------



## orca113 (6. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Blödsinn, stimmt doch.
> E 63 AMG W212 zum Beispiel. Mit Super ~505 PS, mit SuperPlus 525 PS.



Ja,mehr Oktan und du kann den Zündzeitpunkt später schiessen lassen u.s.w. dieser Vorteil ist aner nicht nur rein dem mehr Oktan beizumessen sondern ist konstruktionsbedingt. Wegen wie oben beschrieben Zündzeitpunkt e.t.c.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2010)

Und den Unterschied merkt man? 

Wenn die Luft kühl und weniger mit Partikeln belastet, also früh morgens, dann hat ein Turbo Motor ebenso mehr Leistung als wenn die Luft heiß ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. September 2010)

mehr oktan ist einfach klopffester. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. bei sehr starken motoren mag es ein minimales leistungsplus geben. Wenn man wirklich leistung durch sprit will, muss man z.B. zu Ethanol greifen, so wie man es dem Koenigsegg geben kann, da macht es dann fast 200 PS aus


----------



## Mosed (6. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> der Punkt ist einfach, ob ich ungewollte Entzündungen habe. der klopfsensor erkennt diese und regelt den Motor runter bzw. den Zündzeitpunkt. ich glaube nach spät war das. Bei ungewollter entzündung entstehen höhere Drücke usw. was den Motorinnenteilen schaden kann.
> 
> mit Superplus wird die Klopfgrenze nach oben gehoben, weil Superplus sauberer/kontrollierter Verbrennt! Entzündet sich nicht so schnell wie 95 Oktan von selbst. dadurch ist die interne Motorbelastung weniger. Der Klopfsensor regelt glaube ich immer an der klopfgrenze entlang und reagiert dann. Wenn das Klopfen weg ist, regelt das Steuergerät wieder bis zum klopfen und immer hin und her. Stimmt das ITp... ???



An sich ist das richtig. Aber es wird frühestens zu den Zündzeitpunkten gezündet, die im Steuergerät hinterlegt sind. Also bei einem Super-Motor auf Super angepasst. Kommt es zum Klopfen, werden die ZZPs nach spät verschoben. Aber wenn es nicht zum klopfen kommt, werden die ZZPs nicht noch mehr nach früh gezogen als im Steuergerät hinterlegt.

Entsprechend kann es also schon sein, dass man z.B. bei extremen Temperaturen bei Vollgas-Beschleunigen etwas mehr Leistung durch Super+ als mit Super hat, weil die ZZPs nicht so stark nach spät geschoben werden müssen.

Soweit ich mich da richtig an die Vorlesung erinnere. Ist schon wieder eine Weile her.
Es gibt auf jeden Fall das Kennfeld KFZWOP - Kennfeld-Zündwinkel-Optimal
EDIT: http://www.motorlexikon.de/?I=2663


@Nekro: Der E 63 AMG hat vom Werk aus 525 PS und muss mit SuperPlus betankt werden. Kein Wunder, dass er dann mit Super weniger Leistung hat.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2010)

Und das beschriebene wiederum ist der Grund warum bei jedem Auto per "Chiptuning" noch Leistung raus geholt werden kann. Einfach mal die Kennline auf 100Oktan optimieren und schon hat man ein paar PS mehr, nur ist dafür eben dann auch das dauerhafte Tanken von "V Plus SpaceShip" oder was auch immer nötig.


----------



## Tobucu (7. September 2010)

Das ist nicht das einstige was beim Chiptunig gändert wird. Da spielen noch andere Faktoren mit.
Sinnvoll ist das Chiptuning eigentlich auch nur bei Turbomotoren. Dort werden 30% und mehr versprochen, je nach Ausbaustufe . Beim Saugmotor liegt der Leistungszuwachs um 10%.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Blödsinn, stimmt doch.
> E 63 AMG W212 zum Beispiel. Mit Super ~505 PS, mit SuperPlus 525 PS.



Was wohl daran liegt das dieser Motor auf SuperPlus ausgelegt ist  .


----------



## Nekro (7. September 2010)

Das ist wohl richtig, fahren kann man trotzdem mit beidem und das ohne Schaden zu nehmen.
Bei großen, starken Motoren bringt mehr Oktan was. Bei kleinen 1,6L etc. ist es sinnlos!


----------



## 1821984 (7. September 2010)

ein Klopfender Motor kann aber auch Leistung bringen! Wegen den extrem hohen Drücken und Temps. Ist zwar Materielmord aber ich denke bei einem 1/4 Meile Renner kann es auch gewollt werden. Die Motoren müssen ja nur bedingt langlebig sein.

Ob es leistungmäßig was bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das Beispiel, was hier genannt wurde soll denke ich kaum aussagen, dass man im alltag Super tanken sollte/kann und auf der piste Superplus!
Es wird drauf hingewiesen, dass der Motor auch mit 95 Oktan noch genug Reserven hat. Aber sicher ist es für die verbrennung und das ganze drum herum nicht so schön. Gerissene Köpfe und Ventile usw. kommen meistens durch falsche Flüssigkeiten. Sprit gehört sicher auch dazu!
Ein alltäglicher schaden der Kopfdichtung läst sich wohlmöglich mit Superplus heraus zögern, weil keine inneren Schläge auftretten! Kolben bekommen gern mal ein Loch bei extremsituationen. Auch fehlzündungen sind ein gravierender Fehler, der teils einfach zu beheben ist.
Wenn der Kolben noch in richtung OT ist und dann aber schon gezündet wird, ist es sicher nicht so toll, wenn er voll gegen seine richtung eine oben drauf bekommt. Das ist zwar etwas extrem aber so kann man sich das Vorstellen. Auch bei der Mehrventiltechnik, mitlerweile sind ja 5 Ventile pro Pott normal, sind aufgrund der Bauweise die Zylinderköpfe entfindlicher gegen zu hohe drücke und so. Nicht umsonst sind sachen wie kolbenbodenkühlung eingeführt worden.

Chiptuning ist so eine Sache. Klar werden die Kennfelder auf höherwertigen Sprit angepasst. Aber aufgrund der meist zu steil nach oben gehenden Drehmomentkurve, fährt es sich zwar sehr spassig, aber für Motor und Getriebe ist es ein Quahl! Und nicht selten sind nach einigen km. Köpfe gerissen und Getriebe mahlen usw..
Für mehr leistung sollte man umbauen. darauf kann/muss auch eine neue Software, die aber bei weiten nicht so agressiv abgestimmt werden muss!
Bei VAG-Motoren ist ja fast alles Plug an Play. Anderen krümmer ran und schon passt ein größerer Turbo. Je nach gewünschter Leistung muss man noch andere Sachen machen, wie Einspritzdüsen, LLK ja so wie so usw.. Kolben und Pleuel halten in etwa immer 50% mehr Leistung aus, ohne sofort zu Kapitulieren. Bei den beliebten 1,8T sollte man ab ca. 300PS drüber nachdenken. 
Das ganze hat aber auch seinen Preis. Der eine sagt, dann hol ich mir gleich ein Auto mit der Leistung. Aber das sind halt hobbys. Ihr holt euch ne Graka für 400€ und der andere baut sein Motor um für 4000€. 
Ein Freund von mir hat auch ein Motorumbau hinter sich. der motor hat jetzt wohl ca. 180.000 auf der uhr und läuft wie ne eins. gute 50% mehr leistung sind es bis jetzt. Er hatte auch schon das vergnügen mit gerissenem Kopf. danach hat er umgebaut. Pleuel und Kolben sollen diesen Herbst folgen zwecks noch mehr leistung. das Auto selbst ist aber nur fürs Wochenende und steht sonst schön verpackt aufn Hof. Fürn Alltag ist das natürlich nichts.

PS: ich denke heutige Motoren halten länger, wenn man sie mit Superplus betankt. Meine freundin fährt fast den gleichen Motor wie. Ich möchte denken, dass wenn man beide mal aufmachen würde, dass meiner irgendwie besser aussieht, obwohl ich mit meinem ein klein wenig mehr rumspiele als sie! Rumspielen = sie verbraucht gute 2 Liter weniger als ich. Beides sind 1,8t`s.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ob es leistungmäßig was bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das Beispiel, was hier genannt wurde soll denke ich kaum aussagen, dass man im alltag Super tanken sollte/kann und auf der piste Superplus!
> Es wird drauf hingewiesen, dass der Motor auch mit 95 Oktan noch genug Reserven hat. Aber sicher ist es für die verbrennung und das ganze drum herum nicht so schön. Gerissene Köpfe und Ventile usw. kommen meistens durch falsche Flüssigkeiten. Sprit gehört sicher auch dazu!
> Ein alltäglicher schaden der Kopfdichtung läst sich wohlmöglich mit Superplus heraus zögern, weil keine inneren Schläge auftretten! Kolben bekommen gern mal ein Loch bei extremsituationen. Auch fehlzündungen sind ein gravierender Fehler, der teils einfach zu beheben ist.
> Wenn der Kolben noch in richtung OT ist und dann aber schon gezündet wird, ist es sicher nicht so toll, wenn er voll gegen seine richtung eine oben drauf bekommt.



Eine wichtige Information scheint dir nicht vorzuliegen, nämlich das seit einiger Zeit nur noch 2 Qualitäten in den "Verteilstationen" abgefühlt werden, 98 Oktan und 100 Oktan (stand kürzlich im ADAC Blättchen).



1821984 schrieb:


> Das ist zwar etwas extrem aber so kann man sich das Vorstellen. Auch bei der Mehrventiltechnik, mitlerweile sind ja 5 Ventile pro Pott normal, sind aufgrund der Bauweise die Zylinderköpfe entfindlicher gegen zu hohe drücke und so.



Im übrigen ist die 5 Ventil-Technik auch schon wieder mehr oder weniger ausgestorben. Audi/ VW macht es seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr, Ferrari nicht und auch sonst wüßte ich spontan aus der Hüfte keinen Hersteller mehr der heute noch auf 5 Ventilktechnik setzt. Wobei ich mich selbst outen muss das ich auf die Werbung 1998 von Audi reingefallen bin und eine 30V gekauft habe. Das Killerargument im Prospekt war so überzeugend. Zitat wortwörtlich: "Die Vorteile der Fünfventiltechnik können Sie an einer Hand abzählen"  .


----------



## 1821984 (7. September 2010)

stimmt wo du das sagts, hatte ich doch mal was vor einiger Zeit gehört, das man wohl am Überlegen war, Super auch abzuschaffen. Wie siehts denn da genau jetzt aus. Soll das wirklich kommen?

Ob nun 5 oder 4 Ventile. Großen Spielraum hat keiner von beidem. Nur bei den guten alten 2 ventiler ist noch richtig Material da! Sind die neuen TFSI und wie sie alle heißen keine 5er mehr? 
Grund wohl, zu kostenintensiv oder wie?

@ITp...: sach mal wieso bist du eigentlich auf den Dreh gekommen vom Oktavia zum Scirroco (bestimmt falsch geschrieben) zu gehen?
warst mit dem Oktavia zufrieden. Nächstes Auto soll nen kombi werden bei mir. hab aber noch nicht wirklich nen plan wos hingehen soll. V70 find ich sehr schön aber ich werde mir wohl so sehr viele anschauen. Vom vernünftigen bis zum unvernünftigen kombi! alten C-AMG tentiere ich auch hin. Aber die Frau darf ja auch mit entscheiden!!!


----------



## Nekro (7. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> alten C-AMG



Ehrlich? Alte Sportwagen sind meistens ausgenudelt. Wird ja nur geheizt mit 
Wie "alt" sollte sie denn sein?


----------



## Zoon (7. September 2010)

Musst hat rausfinden wie der oder die Vorgänger damit umgegangen sind.

War im optimalem Falle Opa Meier der das Ding nur bei Schönwetter am Sonntag 4 km zum Kaffeekränschen bewegt hat und der Wagen stand sonst nur in der Garage kannste Glück haben. Dafür aber auch wieder andere Risiken, Standschäden, der Motor wurde von Opi niemals über 2000 rpm getourt also musste das Auto quasi nochmals "Einfahren".


----------



## 1821984 (7. September 2010)

BJ muss min. 2001 sein. Ältere sachen fallen fast schon raus. Leider ist der C-55 noch ein wenig teuer und dem C-32 trau ich nicht so. 3,2 mit kompressor. 
Für Mercedes sprechen die ersatzteilpreise. Audi S4 4,2 wäre auch ne option. letzt endlich kauf ihr mir aber eher nen normalen Kombi als einen verschandelten V8! Ist ja nicht so, dass nen 2,0T keine Durchzug hat. Wenns so läuft wie ich mir das vorstell kann es auch ein Diesel werden. da aber was gutes über 200PS zu bekommen ist schwierig. Preis muss auch klappen. Subaru lagacy oder wie auch immer find ich auch ganz hüpsch. Ersatzteilpreise warscheinlich wieder nicht!!! Passat auch gut aber zu normal für mich. Würde eher was fahren, was nicht jeder hat.

eigentlich soll es ein kombi werden, den man wirklich gebrauchen kann und womit Frau auch klar kommt und ich als Herr der Schöpfung auch mal meinen Spass mit hab. Da mir mitlerweile ja 180PS bischen lahm sind, kann es schon etwas mehr sein. Unter 150PS stell ich mir keinen vor die Tür!

Ich nehme aber auch, wenns wirklich gut ist, lieber ein 1999 V70R als einer der letzten, als ein Auto, welches dann grad nen Monat gebaut wurde. Leider ist dieses so beim C-32. Bei meinem Seat jetzt hab ich son Spiel mitgemacht. Viel Ärger und Frust und seit fast 1 Jahr ist wirklich mal ruhe. jetzt läuft er und läuft!
Wie ihr seht, bin ich da noch nicht ganz schlüssig mit und gerade deshalb, werde ich mir wohl sehr viele anschauen bevor ich mich entscheide. 
Eines steht aber auf jeden Fest. Es sollte original sein. 30mm Federn rein und fertig.

Anschauen tue ich mir auf jeden fall mal:

-Mercedes C-klasse gerne erst ab 2004 (Facelift)
-Passat 3BG
-Oktavia2
-Volvo V50/V70
-Crysler 300C (ich denke aber das der unbrauchbar ist)
-Honda Accord (Motoren sind zwar gut aber vielleicht bischen wenig)
-Opel Vectra (nur mal schauen, nicht anfassen)


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ob nun 5 oder 4 Ventile. Großen Spielraum hat keiner von beidem. Nur bei den guten alten 2 ventiler ist noch richtig Material da! Sind die neuen TFSI und wie sie alle heißen keine 5er mehr?
> Grund wohl, zu kostenintensiv oder wie?



Das hat eigentlich nichts mit den Kosten zu tun, sondern viel mehr damit, dass alle 5 Ventiler Saugrohreinspritzer waren und kein Platz mehr für eine Einspritzdüse übrig blieb. Deshalb wurde die 5V Technik wieder aufgegeben.



1821984 schrieb:


> @ITp...: sach mal wieso bist du eigentlich auf den Dreh gekommen vom Oktavia zum Scirroco (bestimmt falsch geschrieben) zu gehen?



Der Octavia sollte ein Vernunftkauf sein. Aber der war so vernünftig das es mir zu langweilig wurde. Der Scirocco ging schon wesentlich mehr in Richtung Spaßmobil, war ein tolles Auto. Und jetzt bin ich (zum 2. mal in meinem Leben) beim TT angelangt. Und das ist für mich Fahrspaß pur. Was natürlich nicht unwesentlich der Eigenschaft des Cabrios zu verdanken ist.



1821984 schrieb:


> warst mit dem Oktavia zufrieden. Nächstes Auto soll nen kombi werden bei mir. hab aber noch nicht wirklich nen plan wos hingehen soll. V70 find ich sehr schön aber ich werde mir wohl so sehr viele anschauen. Vom vernünftigen bis zum unvernünftigen kombi! alten C-AMG tentiere ich auch hin. Aber die Frau darf ja auch mit entscheiden!!!



Wenn man die Eigenschaften des Octavias benutzt (Combi, 5 Sitze, ...) dann ist es ein spitzen Auto mit viel moderner Technik zum Discountpreis. Wenn ich meinen damaligen Octavia L&K als Audi A4 (ich weiß, andere Technik, ...) bestellt hätte, dann wären aus rund 31.000,- Euro austattungsbereinigt etwa 45.000,- Euro geworden. Insofern ein absolutes Schnäppchen. Mit einer top Verarbeitung und beispielhaften Austattung.

Nur leider für mich uninteressant, da ich weder größere Menschenmengen noch besonders viel Material durch die Gegend fahre.


----------



## 1821984 (7. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Octavia sollte ein Vernunftkauf sein. Aber der war so vernünftig das es mir zu langweilig wurde.




Das möchte ich bei meinem nächsten auf jeden Fall verhindern. Wenns schon ein Auto ist was man am tag 300 mal sieht, dann muss wenigstens der Motor spass machen. gern würde ich auch mal mehr als 4 Zyl. fahren, was ja bei VAG schon fast nicht zu bekommen ist. V6 TDI kommt drauf an, wie es weiter läuft.

erstma denke ich eher an Benziner!

Eigentlich bin ich auch ein Freund von japsen aber da bauen nur wenige Kombis, die mir halbwegs zusagen. Entweder passt dies nicht ode das nicht oder oder oder.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich bei meinem nächsten auf jeden Fall verhindern. Wenns schon ein Auto ist was man am tag 300 mal sieht, dann muss wenigstens der Motor spass machen. gern würde ich auch mal mehr als 4 Zyl. fahren, was ja bei VAG schon fast nicht zu bekommen ist. V6 TDI kommt drauf an, wie es weiter läuft.



Der Motor war mit das Beste am Auto. Es macht einfach Spaß mit einem TSi zu fahren. Aber der Rest hat einem die Füße einschlafen lassen. 
Liegt aber auch einfach daran das Coupé's und Cabrio's lustiger für mich sind.


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2010)

@ all
Ich werde mir bis Monatsende mein erstes Auto kaufen _(bekomme am 14ten den B-Schein und am 21ten den A-Schein)_ und habe mir auch schon einen Wagen gefunden, der meinen Vorstellungen entspricht ...
*
Opel - Astra H 1,6*

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich am besten ins 280 km entfernte Kramsach komme, aber mit Zug dürfte das möglich sein. Auf jeden Fall werde ich den Wagen vor dem Kauf noch vom ÖAMTC durchchecken lassen und wenn der Test zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausfällt, sehe ich kein Problem mehr. 

Trotzdem hätte ich gerne noch ein paar "Expertenmeinungen" von euch zu diesem Angebot ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Zoon (7. September 2010)

1821984; schrieb:
			
		

> -Mercedes C-klasse gerne erst ab 2004 (Facelift) wäre ideal da gabs den AMG wieder als V8, besser als der Kompressor V6
> -Passat 3BG -  wie wärs mit dem R36?
> -Oktavia2 - da gabs den RS als 2.0 TFSI sowie 170 PS TDI, allerdings Rumpeldüse
> -Volvo V50/V70 - schick als T6
> ...



Ansonsten guck halt doch die "älteren S Modelle von Audi an, den S4 V8 - kein Singleframe Grill oder Gedöhnz, sehr dezent


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (8. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ all
> Ich werde mir bis Monatsende mein erstes Auto kaufen _(bekomme am 14ten den B-Schein und am 21ten den A-Schein)_ und habe mir auch schon einen Wagen gefunden, der meinen Vorstellungen entspricht ...
> *
> Opel - Astra H 1,6*
> ...





Beurteilen ohne etwas anzuschauen is schwierig. Lass den Wagen Checken wenn du dich nicht halbwegs auskennst. Der Rest ist halt Geschmackssache. Du musst bedenken das du in ein paar Jahren fast nix mehr für den Wagen bekommst...wieso???....weils ein Opel ist!
Laut Bildern scheint er ja gut gepflegt zu sein, aber in Natura kann das schon anders aussehen. Hab mal vor ein paar Jahren einen Wagen angeschaut der einem Werkstattmeister gehört hat. Dachte mir der muss TIP TOP sein. Bin Abends hin, und was war....Rahmenschaden von dem er vorher kein Wort erwähnt hat und auf Bildern nicht ersichtlich war!
Aber wie gesagt bei der Optik gehts um Geschmack, beim Zustand eventuell um die Gesundheit!
Lass den Wagen auf jeden Fall von unten anschauen...da kommt das meiste zum vorschein!


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2010)

^^ Danke für die Antwort, aber der Opel fällt jetzt eh weg. Der Verkäufer hat sich als unseriös herausgestellt. Nachdem ich eine Anfrage an ihn geschickt habe, hat er den Preis sofort um 1000 € erhöht und melden tut er sich jetzt auch nicht mehr. 

Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen Wagen gesucht:

*Fiat - Grande Punto*

^^ Was könnt ihr denn dazu sagen? Wie kommt euch das Angebot vor und was haltet ihr von dem Wagen allgemein?

Was der Wagen in ein paar Jahren wert ist, ist mir egal. Ich brauche das Fahrzeug bis 2015, dann bin ich weg aus Österreich. Ob den dann jemand aus meiner Familie zu verkaufen versucht, oder ob er dann verschrottet wird, kümmert mich dann nicht mehr. 5 Jahre soll mir der Wagen gute Dienste leisten und dabei möglichst sparsam sein. 
_
PS: Egal, welcher Wagen es letztendlich wird, ich lasse ihn auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf vom ÖAMTC durchchecken. Kostet mich als Clubmitglied ja nichts._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Was könnt ihr denn dazu sagen? Wie kommt euch das Angebot vor und was haltet ihr von dem Wagen allgemein?



Ich weiß nicht ob ein 65 PS Fiat unbedingt eine Ausgeburt der Fahrfreude sein wird. Ich würde eher nach einem relativ gering motorisierten BMW suchen (bis 150 PS).


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (8. September 2010)

Völlig überteuert um 6.000 € findest du das gleiche Bj. wie Sand am Meer!
Fiat Grande Punto 1.2 8V Active - Pkw: Detailansicht
nur einer als Beispiel! Weis ja Nicht wie teuer die Autos bei euch sind?
Aber das grenzt ja schon an Abzocke!
Neue HU komlett Check, 1A Zustand........laut Aussage!


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ein 65 PS Fiat unbedingt eine Ausgeburt der Fahrfreude sein wird. Ich würde eher nach einem relativ gering motorisierten BMW suchen (bis 150 PS).


Dass wir von einem Fiat und nicht einem Ferrari reden, ist mir schon klar ... 

Die Sache ist die:
- Ich habe nur 8.000 €
- der Wagen soll max. 50.000 km haben
- Erstzulassung nicht vor 2005
- nicht über 100 PS
- ^^ einen BMW, Audi, Mercedes, ... findet man damit nicht

Tja und bei wem war das erste Auto schon das Traumauto? 


-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Völlig überteuert um 6.000 € findest du das gleiche Bj. wie Sand am Meer!
> Fiat Grande Punto 1.2 8V Active - Pkw: Detailansicht
> nur einer als Beispiel! Weis ja Nicht wie teuer die Autos bei euch sind?
> Aber das grenzt ja schon an Abzocke!
> Neue HU komlett Check, 1A Zustand........laut Aussage!


Das Modell mag das selbe sein, aber sonst sind die Unterschiede schon beträchtlich. Beispielsweise hätte der Grande Punto, den ich gefunden habe, nur 26.000 km und der hier 69.000 km. Weiters ist dein Vorschlag ein 2-Türer, während mein Vorschlag ein 4-Türer ist.

Im Übrigen habe ich nicht wirklich eine Möglichkeit, einen Wagen außerhalb von Oberösterreich zu kaufen und deswegen muss ich mich hier umsehen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2010)

Meine Kollegin hat sich zu Zeiten der Abwrackprämie einen Grande Punto gekauft.

Am Anfang war se noch ganz zufrieden. Mittlerweile schimpft sie wie ein Rohrspatz über den *F*ehl*I*mport *A*us *T*urin.
Die würde den am liebsten so schnell wie möglich wieder loswerden.
Gründe weiß ich nicht mehr auswendig.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die Sache ist die:
> - Ich habe nur 8.000 €
> - der Wagen soll max. 50.000 km haben


Verständlich.


> - Erstzulassung nicht vor 2005


Warum das? Ich würde je nach Modell locker bis zur Jahrtausendwende zurückgreifen.


> - nicht über 100 PS


Warum? Bei den heutigen >1,2t Modellen sind 100PS schon fast Pflicht um auch mal überholen zu können.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (8. September 2010)

Es war ja nur einer auf die schnelle, auch mit 30 tkm und Bj 07, 4/5 Türer findet man ohne einen Finger krumm zu machen etliche unter 7 Mile!
Wenn du Natürlich eingeschränkt bist auf deine Region, muss ich passen ich kenn die Preise bei euch Nicht!
Bleibe trotzdem dabei das es vieeeel zu teuer ist!
Kumpel von mir hatte nen Alfa (Fiat mit besserer Ausstattung), nur Ärger damit gehabt.......ein Tip von mir.......Honda Jazz!!!


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2010)

Tja, mein Problem ist, dass meine Eltern 5.000 € zusätzlich zu meinen 3.000 € zur Verfügung stellen, aber eben nur unter den genannten Bedingungen. Es hat schon einen verbalen Kampf gebraucht, um die Grenze meiner Mutter überhaupt bis 100 PS zu dehnen. Die hat da so ihre Ängste, dass ich mal gerne etwas mehr aufs Gas steige ... 

Dass Fiat nicht gerade meine Lieblingsmarke ist, kann ich euch auch versichern, aber zumindest scheint der Grande Punto sehr sparsam zu sein und die Versicherung sollte bei dem Wagen auch kein Vermögen kosten. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum? Bei den heutigen >1,2t Modellen sind  100PS schon fast Pflicht um auch mal überholen zu können.


Sag das meiner Mutter und nicht mir. 


-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Es war ja nur einer auf die schnelle, auch  mit 30 tkm und Bj 07, 4/5 Türer findet man ohne einen Finger krumm zu  machen etliche unter 7 Mile!


Auch hier in Österreich findet man den Wagen zu billigeren Preisen, aber entweder er steht in Tirol, im Burgenland, oder sonst wo und die Lieferdienste verlangen zwischen 1.20 € und 1.25 € pro km. Wenn ich den Wagen jetzt also aus einem 300 km entfernten Ort herliefern lasse, kannst du dir ausrechnen, wo das endet ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (8. September 2010)

Wieso liefern lassen, und nicht selber holen, oder von Eltern/ Freunden?
Ich würde das für einen Freund machen, wenn er es nicht kann.
Muss er mir nur die Fahrt dorthin zahlen


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (8. September 2010)

Bei uns in DE sind die Deutschen kleinmotorigen Modelle sehr günstig in der Versicherung. Die Ersatzteile sind auch um einiges günstiger als bei den Ausländischen.......naja mann pusht halt die Verkaufszahlen indirekt.
Solltest du alles berücksichtigen, plus.........fährst du viel Stadt ist ein kleiner Motor OK, auf ner Landstraße würd ich mich mit wenig PS kaum überholen trauen......check die einzelnen einstufungen der Autos die dich interessieren bei der Versicherung, Spritverbrauch usw.
Ach ja frag mal nach bei Fiat wann die Kopfdichtung beim kleinen Model gewechselt werden soll.....würd mich nicht wundern wenn die sagen unter 100tkm!!!


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wieso liefern lassen, und nicht selber holen, oder von Eltern/ Freunden?


Macht keiner; habe ich schon gefragt und mit dem Moped fahre ich keine 300 km ... 


-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Bei uns in DE sind die Deutschen  kleinmotorigen Modelle sehr günstig in der Versicherung. Die Ersatzteile  sind auch um einiges günstiger als bei den Ausländischen.......naja  mann pusht halt die Verkaufszahlen indirekt.
> Solltest du alles berücksichtigen,


Dass ein 54 PS Polo mehr Fahrspaß bedeuten soll, als ein 65 PS Grande Punto, wage ich aber auch zu bezweifeln.


-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> auf ner Landstraße würd ich mich mit wenig PS kaum überholen trauen


Ist mir schon klar.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2010)

@Boss3D: Sag deiner Mutter doch, 
-dass man mit 100ps genau so gegen nen Baum rasen kann wie mit 150
-dass stärker motorisierte Autos bessere Bremsen/Sicherheitsausstattung haben
-dass du mit mehr ps beim Überholvorgang weniger Gefahr läufst, mit dem Gegenverkehr zusammenzustoßen, weil du es nicht rechtzeitig an deinem Vordermann vorbei schaffst
-dass du ein etwas stärkeres Fahrzeug nicht jedesmal bis fast zum Tod hin quälen müsstest, wenn es mal ne Steigung hochgeht(in Österreich ja keine seltenheit)


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> - ^^ einen BMW, Audi, Mercedes, ... findet man damit nicht
> 
> Tja und bei wem war das erste Auto schon das Traumauto?



Seit wann ist ein Secondhand 150 PS BMW ein Traumwagen?
Wie schon erwähnt bringt eine gewisse Midenstleistung einen Hauch mehr Sicherheit. Des weiteren soll autofahren ja vielleicht nicht nur ein minimales Zweck erfüllen sein.
Und BMW ist bei Gebrauchtwagen eigentlich die erste Wahl, da sie relativ haltbar und bezahlbar im Unterhalt sind.

Nix gegen Fiat oder Opel, aber mal ehrlich, wer will sowas?


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein Secondhand 150 PS BMW ein Traumwagen?


Habe ich ja nicht behauptet ...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Des weiteren soll autofahren ja vielleicht nicht nur ein minimales Zweck erfüllen sein.


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und BMW ist bei Gebrauchtwagen eigentlich die erste Wahl, da sie relativ haltbar und bezahlbar im Unterhalt sind.


Tja, das kann man meinen Eltern mit deren konservativen Ansichten leider nicht eintrichtern. Für die bedeutet BMW nur TEUER. Die glauben, dass der Unterhalt unbezahlbar wäre und dass die Wägen auch viel zu stark für einen Führerscheinneuling wären ...  

Jedenfalls habe ich gerade gelesen, dass der Grande Punto selbst in der 90 PS Version _(angeblich)_ eine enorme Anfahrschwäche hat und beim Starten kaum vom Fleck kommt?! Weiß dazu jemand was?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ein 65 PS Fiat unbedingt  eine Ausgeburt der Fahrfreude sein wird. Ich würde eher nach einem  relativ gering motorisierten BMW suchen (bis 150 PS).



Und dann kannst es sich bei den Unterhaltungskosten dumm und dämlich zahlen. Ganz hervorragende Idee, immerhin wird er als 18 jähriger monatlich schon seine 2000-3000€ netto verdienen 

Er sucht ein *sparsames* Auto und keine Spritschleuder, die jeder Möchtegernprollo abends besoffen nach der Disko gegen den nächsten Baum fährt, wodurch dann die Haftpflichversicherung steigt 



> Als *Sparsamkeit* wird eine Tugend bezeichnet, die einen maßvollen  Umgang mit Geld und wirtschaftlichen Gütern zum Gegenstand hat. Ihre  soziale Funktion besteht – wie bei allen bürgerlichen Tugenden – in der  praktischen Bewältigung des Alltags auf der Grundlage gesicherter und  geordneter wirtschaftlicher Verhältnisse. Die positive Gegentugend zur  Sparsamkeit ist die Großzügigkeit, ihre Verfallsform ist der Geiz, ihr negativer Gegensatz die Verschwendung.


Sparsamkeit ? Wikipedia



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> *Nix gegen* Fiat oder Opel, aber mal ehrlich,* wer will sowas?*



Wie kann man sich nur so selbst widersprechen


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und dann kannst du dich bei den Unterhaltungskosten dumm und dämlich zahlen. Ganz hervorragende Idee
> 
> Er sucht ein *sparsames* Auto und keine Spritschleuder, die jeder Möchtegernprollo abends besoffen nach der Disko gegen den nächsten Baum fährt, wodurch dann die Haftpflichversicherung steigt


Eben, ich brauche den Wagen genau 4.5 - 5 Jahre und will möglichst niedrige Versicherungs- und Spritkosten. Was ich von den Wägen meiner Eltern gewohnt bin _(65, 68 u. 75 PS)_, kommt man auch mit solchen "schwachen" Autos von A nach B. Dass man dabei kaum bis keinen Fahrspaß erwarten kann ist klar, aber es ist ja auch nicht mein Traumauto, dass ich mir kaufe und Sparsamkeit ist mir am Anfang wichtiger als das "richtige" Symbol auf der Motorhaube.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2010)

Mal an einen "alten" (MK6) Fiesta mit 1,4l Motor(oder mehr, aber der sollte es schon mindestens sein) gedacht?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> -Ford Sportka (95PS) 5,5-7l/100 km



Ich hatte den gleichen Motor noch nie unter 8l. 

Da unten ist mir gerade ein Missgeschick passiert, der Post von Cox sollte gleich wieder sinnvoll sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal an einen "alten" (MK6) Fiesta mit 1,4l Motor(oder mehr, aber der sollte es schon mindestens sein) gedacht?


jo, die kisten sind echt gut wenn du einen guten erwischt. Mein Vater hat auch mal n Fiesta gehabt, gebraucht gekauft, und  noch ca. über 10 Jahre lang täglich gefahren. Sogar Rost war da so gut wie kein Thema, obwohl die Kisten ja oft als Rostbeulen verschrien sind (ne garage is natürlich vorraussetzung für alnge zeit rostfrei )
Als er den dann verkauft hat muss der um die 15 Jahre gewesen sein, aber war immer noch fahrbereit und hat TÜV bekommen  der war , ich weiss nicht mehr ganz genau, baujahr um die 1985


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal an einen "alten" (MK6) Fiesta mit 1,4l Motor(oder mehr, aber der sollte es schon mindestens sein) gedacht?


Jo, an einen Fiesta habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber hier in der Nähe gibts nur die 68 PS Modelle und der ist sicher auch nicht sparsamer, als der Grande Punto ...


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> (ne garage is natürlich vorraussetzung für alnge zeit rostfrei )


Eine Garage werde ich leider nur zeitweise haben, aber nicht durchgehend.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Jo, an einen Fiesta habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber hier in der Nähe gibts nur die 68 PS Modelle und der ist sicher auch nicht sparsamer, als der Grande Punto ...




Ein Kumpel hat einen Ford Fiesta und den kann man mit unter 6l/100 km fahren, das haben wir selbst ausprobiert


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2010)

CPU-GPU spricht vom MK2. 
Damals waren die Autos generell noch etwas Rost anfälliger als Mitte dieses Jahrtausends  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> CPU-GPU spricht vom MK2.
> Damals waren die Autos generell noch etwas Rost anfälliger als Mitte dieses Jahrtausends  .


jo, und sogar der hatte kaum rost, wie gesagt garage is halt vorraussetzung


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat einen Ford Fiesta und den kann man mit unter 6l/100 km fahren, das haben wir selbst ausprobiert


Mein Opa meint auch, dass sein Fiesta mit 5 - 6 Liter fährt. Der Grande Punto ist auf dem gleichen Niveau. 
Ich bin ja schon auf die Probefahrt gespannt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2010)

klar kann man den mit unter 6 litern fahren, wieso auch nicht? er hat n kleinen Motor mit wenig leistung, und wiegt nicht viel. wenn der 10 liter schlucken würde wäre ja irgendwas verkehrt


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Damals waren die Autos generell noch etwas Rost anfälliger als Mitte dieses Jahrtausends  .



Mitte dieses Jahrtausends, also bis 2500? 

Spaß beiseite, auch die Autos von 2005 werden in 5 Jahren genauso schlimm rosten, wie heute die Autos von 2000


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mein Opa meint auch, dass sein Fiesta mit 5 - 6 Liter fährt. Der Grande Punto ist auf dem gleichen Niveau.
> Ich bin ja schon auf die Probefahrt gespannt ...



Der Ford Fiesta mit 60PS müsste den gleichen Motor drin haben wie ein Ford ka mit 60PS. Und so einen habe ich mir mal vor Jahren von einem Kumpel geliehen und bin den auf der Autobahn mit knapp unter 5l/100 km gefahren. Natürlich immer vorausschauend, mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit von 110-120 Km/h. Damit bist du zwar ein Hinderniss auf der Autobahn für die ganzen Schwanzpothesenfahrer (Audi, BMW, Mercedes-Fahrer), aber es lohnt sich, wenn man viel fährt. Viele Pendler fahren sogar mit 100 Km/h nonstop auf der rechten Spur, das sehe ich jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## Zoon (9. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Dass wir von einem Fiat und nicht einem Ferrari reden, ist mir schon klar ...
> 
> Die Sache ist die:
> - Ich habe nur 8.000 €
> ...



Naja da wo du herkommst würde evtl. vorziehen für einen "Ich muss unbedingt täglich auf die Arbeit kommen - Wagen" einen Subaru mit Allrad mal anzuschauen:

Wie wäre es mit dem hier (als Beispiel muss mal bei euch gucken) der passt gut in deine Anforderungen:

Gebrauchtwagen: Subaru, Impreza, Kombi GX, Benzin, ? 7.999,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Der User CeresPK hat auch so einen ähnlichen, kannst den ja bei Bedarf auch fragen wenn du mehr über das Auto wissen willst.

Bei euch in den Bergen mit Allrad (Winter!) ist das Teil echt Top, sicherer als in nem Fiesta würde ich mich mit dem allemale fühlen... und ich glaube kaum das man nen FoFi bei ständigen Bergauf mit 5 Litern Verbrauch fahren kann  da ist so ein 2.0 Liter Motor nicht schlecht ....

Die 25 PS mehr als deine Mutter möchte, solltest du noch raushandeln können


----------



## roadgecko (9. September 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was der Subaru ungefähr kostet aber das Angebot finde ich jetzt ein bisschen Teuer.

Wenn man einen schönen Gebrauchtwagenfinden möchte muss man sich ein bisschen umsehen. Bei mir war es der 4 oder 5 den ich genommen habe


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. September 2010)

willst du nich n golf nehmen? Allrad ist auf der straße reine Spielerei, sonst würde ja fast niemand im winter zur arbeit kommen, allradautos sind schliesslich immer noch nicht sehr weit verbreitet, warum auch? Hier in deutschland auf strassen ist allrad sinnlos, im wirklichen gelände(nicht die möchtegern Geländewagen, auch SUV gennant) bringt es was, aber wie gesagt nicht auf strassen


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und dann kannst es sich bei den Unterhaltungskosten dumm und dämlich zahlen. Ganz hervorragende Idee, immerhin wird er als 18 jähriger monatlich schon seine 2000-3000€ netto verdienen



Eben deshalb sollte man mal die Vorurteile über Board werfen und schauen was was kostet. Und erfahrungsgemäss ist man bei BMW relativ kostengünstig aufgehoben. Gibt dort eben weder Zahnriehmen noch sonst wirklich teure Probleme. 
Ein Freund von mir fährt einen 323ti und ist mit den Wartungskosten günstiger als die meisten 50 PS Krücken. Ist natürlich jetzt kein Paradebeispiel für alles in allem günstig. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Er sucht ein *sparsames* Auto und keine Spritschleuder, die jeder Möchtegernprollo abends besoffen nach der Disko gegen den nächsten Baum fährt, wodurch dann die Haftpflichversicherung steigt



Hmm, dann schau mal was für Fahrzeuge der abitionierte Dorfdepp fährt, sorry geht nicht gegen Opel  .



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur so selbst widersprechen



War vollkommen wertefrei. Aber du hast mich dazu animiert mal nachzuschauen wie es die Meisten sehen:

http://www.rp-online.de/auto/news/Junge-Autofahrer-Audi-top-Opel-flop_aid_836244.html

Lustig oder?


----------



## Nekro (9. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> auch die Autos von 2005 werden in 5 Jahren genauso schlimm rosten, wie heute die Autos von 2000



nicht wenn sie verzinkt sind


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> War vollkommen wertefrei. Aber du hast mich dazu animiert mal nachzuschauen wie es die Meisten sehen:
> 
> Studie: Junge Autofahrer: Audi top, Opel flop | RP ONLINE
> 
> Lustig oder?



Diese Studei ist ja auch schon seit langem bekannt, das sich Audi da bei den Jüngelchen hochgefahren hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. September 2010)

hmm, generell sind die teuren schlitten natürlich beliebter als der polo von Oma, gerade bei jungen leuten. Nur is halt oft das liebe geld ein großes problem. fahren möchten viele gerne einen audi, aber die unbeliebten, billigen autos werden wohl trotzdem mehr verkauft weil sie gerade für junge fahrer eben erschwinglich+unterhaltbar sind


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm, generell sind die teuren schlitten natürlich beliebter als der polo von Oma, gerade bei jungen leuten. Nur is halt oft das liebe geld ein großes problem. fahren möchten viele gerne einen audi, aber die unbeliebten, billigen autos werden wohl trotzdem mehr verkauft weil sie gerade für junge fahrer eben erschwinglich+unterhaltbar sind



Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja da wo du herkommst [...] Bei euch in den Bergen


Schon mal in Österreich gewesen?  
Wenn es hier wo bergig ist, dann bestenfalls in der Steiermark und in Tirol, aber da wohne ich ja nicht ...  

Bei über 100 PS muss man dann schon sehr aufpassen, dass nicht die Versicherung zu teuer wird. Gerade als Fahranfänger ist die deswegen schon hoch genug. 
Im Übrigen verbraucht der Subaru viel zu viel! Weit über 6l/100km sollte der Wagen eher nicht kommen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eben deshalb sollte man mal die Vorurteile über Board werfen und schauen was was kostet. Und erfahrungsgemäss ist man bei BMW relativ kostengünstig aufgehoben. Gibt dort eben weder Zahnriehmen noch sonst wirklich teure Probleme.
> Ein Freund von mir fährt einen 323ti und ist mit den Wartungskosten günstiger als die meisten 50 PS Krücken. Ist natürlich jetzt kein Paradebeispiel für alles in allem günstig.



Mag vielleicht sein, dass da eventuell weniger dran ist, dafür frisst so ein BMW extrem viel Sprit im Vergleich zu anderen Alternativen die er hat. Zudem ist der BMW in der Versicherung und der Steuer auch teurer.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hmm, dann schau mal was für Fahrzeuge der abitionierte Dorfdepp fährt, sorry geht nicht gegen Opel  .



Die sogenannten Dorfdeppen/Fahranfänger/Möchtegernprollos fahren bei uns hauptsächlich VW Polo/Golf 3-4, 3er BMW, Audi A3/A4 und fühlen sich damit ganz toll. Opel und Ford wir da hingegen eher von den meisten Erwachsenen ab 30 gefahren. Was andere Ballastexistenzen (Jugendliche Möchtegernprollos mit Streichholzärmchen, die sich besoffen hinterm Steuer für richtig toll halten und dann im nächsten Baum landen) von einer Automarke oder dem Auto halten, das ich fahre ist mir so etwas von egal und das sollte anderen hier genauso egal sein. Ich höre zum Beispiel auch nicht die Charts, obwohl diese "Songs" von anderen immer so gehypt und hochgejubelt werden. Ich ziehe halt mein eigenes Ding durch sch3iß darauf was andere denken. Und jeder andere mit einem gesunden Ego sollte ebenso denken und sich einfach das Auto kaufen, das ihm am meisten zusagt und ihm den bestmöglichen Nutzen bringt 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> War vollkommen wertefrei. Aber du hast mich dazu animiert mal nachzuschauen wie es die Meisten sehen:
> 
> Studie: Junge Autofahrer: Audi top, Opel flop | RP ONLINE
> 
> Lustig oder?




Was unsere geliebte Jugend denkt, ist in meinen Augen genauso wichtig wie Monopoly-Geld auf der Straße. Es hat einfach keinen Wert 




boss3D schrieb:


> Im Übrigen verbraucht der Subaru viel zu viel! Weit über 6l/100km sollte der Wagen eher nicht kommen.



Versuch es doch mal mit einem Opel Corsa, oder Ford Ka/Fiesta, die kann  man auch unter 6l fahren, wenn man besonnen fährt. Ansonsten kannst du  dir bei 8000€ auch einen Toyota Aygo, Citreon C1, oder Peugeot 107 als  Jahreswagen kaufen. Somit hättest du im Unterhalt ein sehr günstiges und  Sprit sparendes Auto. Alle drei sind baugleich bis auf die  Scheinwerfer. Außerdem kommt dort ein 1,0l Benziner mit 68 PS von Toyota  zum Einsatz. Dieser Motor ist derzeit der sparsamste Benziner den du  bekommen kannst. Weniger verbrauchen nur noch Hybridmotoren


----------



## roadgecko (9. September 2010)

Bei dem Citreon C1 solltest du aber darauf achten das der Wagen ne Servolenkung und ein Radio hat. Es gab doch vor kurzer Zeit so ein Angebot (Citroen C1 für 6.999€ plus Zulassungs und Transportkosten) und in der Grundausstattung hatte der C1 diese kleinen Helfer nicht


----------



## Dustin91 (9. September 2010)

SEG-FUN.COM : Segway i2 mit Zulassung





> [.....]+TÜV Abnahme nach §21 +Betriebserlaubnis vom Strassenverkehrsamt +Hapftpflichtversicherung +Teilkaskoversicherung +Beleuchtung +Kennzeichenhalter,[.....]



So viel Bürokratie um so ein Ding kanns auch nur in D geben


----------



## Adrenalize (9. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht sein, dass da eventuell weniger dran ist, dafür frisst so ein BMW extrem viel Sprit im Vergleich zu anderen Alternativen die er hat. Zudem ist der BMW in der Versicherung und der Steuer auch teurer.


"So ein BMW". Aha. 
Dabei sind die 316i und 318i-Modelle (analog beim 1er) durchaus sparsam. Manche 80-PS Gurken brauchen da genau so viel oder mehr.

Es gibt sogar Fälle, wo ein kleiner Diesel mehr verbraucht als ein größerer Benziner, einfach weil die Kiste kaum zieht und man dann unbewusst viel öfters Vollgas gibt als im größeren Benziner.
bei kleineren Benzinern gilt das analog, ich hab schon 118i BMWs gesehen, die unter einem 60 PS Polo lagen, einfach weil beim Polo die unteren Gänge viel weiter ausgefahren wurden, um im Stadtverkehr mitzuschwimmen.

Das Märchen von den weiß-blauen Spritfressern stammt wenn dann von den ganz großen Benzinmodellen oder halt von Leuten, die heizen wie blöde und sich dann wundern.

Ich habe darüber mal mit einem befreundeten TÜV-Techniker geredet, der meinte, dass manche Marken wie BMW, Audi oder Alfa Romeo bezogen auf PS einen überdurchschnittlichen Verschleiß bei Bremsen und Reifen haben, gemessen an Marken wie Opel oder Mercedes.
Da merkt man halt genau die unterschiedliche Fahrweise zwischen Leuten in nem nüchternen, langweiligen Auto und einem sportlichen. 

Fazit: Es ist die "Freude am Fahren", die den Verbrauch steigen lässt, nicht der BMW als solcher, der spart, sobald man mit ihm schleicht.


----------



## Nekro (9. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Marken wie Opel... einem sportlichen.



Widerspruch


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht sein, dass da eventuell weniger dran ist, dafür frisst so ein BMW extrem viel Sprit im Vergleich zu anderen Alternativen die er hat. Zudem ist der BMW in der Versicherung und der Steuer auch teurer.



Nö und nö.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und jeder andere mit einem gesunden Ego sollte ebenso denken und sich einfach das Auto kaufen, das ihm am meisten zusagt und ihm den bestmöglichen Nutzen bringt



Und unter rein rationalen Gesichtspunkten ist Opel für dich die richtige Wahl? Dann zweifel ich ganz klar an deinem Geisteszustand  .



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Was unsere geliebte Jugend denkt, ist in meinen Augen genauso wichtig wie Monopoly-Geld auf der Straße. Es hat einfach keinen Wert



Wenn ein Fahranfänger fragt was er sich kaufen soll, dann dürfte es ihn ggfs. interessieren das er das unbeliebteste Produkt zur Auswahl gestellt hat. Was alleine schon von der Wertentwicklung sinnlos wäre. Vom schlechteren Produkt im direkten Vergleich mal abgesehen.
Ich dachte immer das Ideal wäre das Beste fürs Geld. Wieder ein klassiches Opel-Ausschluß-Kriterium.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Weniger verbrauchen nur noch Hybridmotoren



Derzeitige Hybridfahrzeuge sparen ca. 5% durch die verwendete Hybridtechnik, der Rest kommt aus dem Fuß des Fahrers. Ist also nur Bauernfängerei. War also klar das du drauf reinfällst  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Was unsere geliebte Jugend denkt, ist in meinen Augen genauso wichtig wie Monopoly-Geld auf der Straße. Es hat einfach keinen Wert



Dann solltest du dir mal die Wirtschaft in 15 Jahren anschauen, wenn die jetztige Jugend erwachsen und Opel pleite ist und Audi nebst BMW die erfolgreichsten Marken werden. Logische Schlussfolgerung aus deinem: ,, es hat keinen Wert" Zitat.


----------



## Zoon (10. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> willst du nich n golf nehmen?



Wenn die Österreicher versicherungsmäßig bei dem genauso zulangen dann Mahlzeit - von dem Unterhalt kann er locker dann 3 Fiestas fahren. 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht sein, dass da eventuell weniger dran ist, dafür frisst so ein BMW extrem viel Sprit im Vergleich zu anderen Alternativen die er hat. Zudem ist der BMW in der Versicherung und der Steuer auch teurer.



Was mein 320d im Unterhalt kostet: Im Vergleich zur Golf 3 Rumpelkiste von meiner Schwester ein Witz - die bezahlt sich bei dem Kanister nämlich dumm und dämlich ....

Verbrauch 320d: Opa Fahrstil (mal ausprobiert) eine Tankfüllung randvoll etwas über 1000 km, normal Fahrstil so 7 Liter auf 100 (ab 900 bis 950 km leuchtet dann erste die Reservelampe) - "volles Rohr" auf offener Autobahn rund 11 Liter

Und Steuern kam vor 2 Monaten ein Bescheid bei meinem: Ab nächstes Jahr noch billiger


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. September 2010)

@Zoon: Welches BJ ist denn dein 320d?


----------



## Adrenalize (10. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Widerspruch


Das "sportlich" war natürlich nicht auf das Opel und Mercedes bezogen, sondern auf BMW, Audi usw.

Dachte, diese Transferleistung kann der Leser aus dem Kontext heraus erbringen.
War wohl zu viel für dich und dein einfaches Gemüt. Sorry...


----------



## Nekro (10. September 2010)

Das du sofort persönlich werden musst...
Ich finde Mercedes *teilweise* doch sportlich


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ich finde Mercedes *teilweise* doch sportlich



Wieso?


----------



## Nekro (10. September 2010)

Naja, du kannst es recht gut einteilen. Hatten letzten Sommer nen E 63 AMG ( Bilder als Nachweiß verfügbar  ).

Natürlich denkt jetzt jeder Familienwagen, Schwergewicht. Stimmt auch, aber das 6,3L Aggregat zieht nach vorn wie nicht sehr viele andere es tun. Für nen Porsche musst du selten Platz machen auf der Bahn...Das Fahrwerk ist sehr gut, liegt stramm auf der Straße. Nur sehr hohe Kurvengeschwindkeiten sind nicht drin, weil zu schwer und somit starkes Untersteuern. Aber auf der Straße erreichst du das nicht so schnell, wir auch nicht, war schließlich nicht unser 130.000 Euro Auto  
Willst du nen gut liegenden Wagen von Mercedes kann man zum SLK greifen, kleines GoKart als AMG  Zwar nicht so wie ein GT3, aber doch sehr beachtlich.
SLS konnt ich (noch) nicht beurteilen.

Auch die nicht AMG-motorisierten Fahrzeuge ziehen ganz gut und machen doch den ein oder anderen lang


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Natürlich denkt jetzt jeder Familienwagen, Schwergewicht. Stimmt auch, aber das 6,3L Aggregat zieht nach vorn wie nicht sehr viele andere es tun. Für nen Porsche musst du selten Platz machen auf der Bahn...Das Fahrwerk ist sehr gut, liegt stramm auf der Straße. Nur sehr hohe Kurvengeschwindkeiten sind nicht drin, weil zu schwer und somit starkes Untersteuern.



Ahh, OK, sportlich ist für dich schnell geradeaus fahren. Dann ist es OK.
Übrigens ist der 6,3 Liter ein 6,2 Liter. Ist aber eh egal, da er ohnehin gerade eingestampft wird.



Nekro schrieb:


> SLS konnt ich (noch) nicht beurteilen.



Da hast du nicht viel verpasst.
Ein 40.000 Euro günstigerer Porsche Turbo macht alles besser.


----------



## roadgecko (10. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ahh, OK, sportlich ist für dich schnell geradeaus fahren. Dann ist es OK.
> Übrigens ist der 6,3 Liter ein 6,2 Liter. Ist aber eh egal, da er ohnehin gerade eingestampft wird.



Auch meine Meinung.

Mercedes hat zwar oft dicke Motoren aber das hohe Gewicht macht diese Autos uninteressant für *richtig* sportliches fahren. Und das schließt kurven keinesfalls aus.


----------



## Nekro (10. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ahh, OK, sportlich ist für dich schnell geradeaus fahren. Dann ist es OK.



Lies meinen Text nocheinmal 
Du kannst auch mit nem 63 AMG um die Kurve fegen, nur halt nicht so gut wie in anderen Autos. Du tust so als ob der AMG nen wankendes Schiff wäre was bei Kurvenfahrt sofort geradeaus schiebt...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Was mein 320d im Unterhalt kostet: Im Vergleich zur Golf 3 Rumpelkiste von meiner Schwester ein Witz - die bezahlt sich bei dem Kanister nämlich dumm und dämlich ....
> 
> Verbrauch 320d: Opa Fahrstil (mal ausprobiert) eine Tankfüllung randvoll etwas über 1000 km, normal Fahrstil so 7 Liter auf 100 (ab 900 bis 950 km leuchtet dann erste die Reservelampe) - "volles Rohr" auf offener Autobahn rund 11 Liter
> 
> Und Steuern kam vor 2 Monaten ein Bescheid bei meinem: Ab nächstes Jahr noch billiger


Hiho, Ich will mich mal beim Verbrauch mit reinhängen.

Habe einen Skoda Superb 1,8T. Bj.03
Es ist der viel verbaute Turbo Motor mit 150PS und wie ich finde sehr gut zu fahren.

Verbrauch beim Opa Fahstil ca. 8 Liter.
Verbrauch beim Normalen Fahrstil ca. 10-11 Liter
Verbrauch beim Heizen ca 13-14 Liter.

Jeder muss sich beim Kauf Entscheiden was er will.
Wenn einer Sparen will, dann kauft er sich einen Sparsamen Kleinstadt wagen.
Wenn einer Spass haben will, dann kauft er sich halt was richtiges und weis schon vorher was es ungefähr kostet!

Ich hatte mir auch gedanken gemacht, brauch ich soviel PS???
Die Antwort in meinen falle ist *JA*.

Beim nächsten Auto werden es auf jedenfall mehr werden.

€: Meine Auto Historie: 
1. Renault 19 Bj. 1994 mit 70PS
2. Ford Fiesta Bj. 1993 mit 50PS 
3. siehe oben


----------



## Hardwell (10. September 2010)

also der verbrauch bei meim golf IV 1.6   105 PS is immer so zwischen 7 und 8 liter


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit nem 63 AMG um die Kurve fegen, nur halt nicht so gut wie in anderen Autos. Du tust so als ob der AMG nen wankendes Schiff wäre was bei Kurvenfahrt sofort geradeaus schiebt...



Ich habe das schon verstanden. Aber wenn man schon ein AMG Modell mit Automatikgetriebe als "Kronzeuge" für die Sportlichkeit von MB anführen muss und der dann auch noch das unsportlichste Fahrzeug seiner Klasse ist, muss man schon ordentlich Verblendet sein (Stichwort: Fanboy).

Bei sportlichem "nicht-Sportwagen" habe ich eher sowas wie einen Z4 oder ein 335i Coupé vor Augen. Liegt aber wohl daran das für mich Autobahnfahren die langweiligste Art der individuellen Fortbewegung ist. Ich vermute auch mal die meisten Fälle von Sekundenschlaf treten auf der AB auf und eher seltener auf irgendewelchen Serpentinenstrecken  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> also der verbrauch bei meim golf IV 1.6   105 PS is immer so zwischen 7 und 8 liter



Mein 211 PS TT hat bisher einen Durchschnitt von 9 Litern, dabei aber fast nur Stadtverkehr. Auf der BAB benötigt er nur knapp 7,5 Liter.


----------



## Nekro (10. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein 211 PS TT hat bisher einen Durchschnitt von 9 Litern, dabei aber fast nur Stadtverkehr. Auf der BAB benötigt er nur knapp 7,5 Liter.



Hast mal nach dem Volltanken nachgerechnet oder gehst du nach der Anzeige? Unsere Anzeige im aktuellen A4 zeigte immer ~0,7 Liter zu wenig an, wurde jetzt vor paar Wochen eingestellt, jetzt passt es wieder und liegt bei 9 Litern. Fahrstil von Vater ist jedoch nicht gediegen wegen Termindruck 
Also vom Verbrauch her sehr gut!


----------



## Adrenalize (10. September 2010)

Vorhin hab ich diese Mercedes-Werbung mit den Pferdeäpfeln im TV gesehen.
Blue Efficiency? WTF?!

Man nehme BlueMotion und Efficient Dynamics, wirble beides durcheinander... sehr innovativ.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2010)

Wie kommen die überhaupt auf Blue?
Sowas ist für mich "Blue", aber was hat das mit Energierückgewinnung o.Ä. zu tun?


----------



## Klutten (11. September 2010)

"AdBlue" ist ein reiner Markenname des VDA und wird primär von Mercedes für die eigenen SCR-Katalysatoren im Nutzfahrzeugbereich genutzt. Dort ist Mercedes Vorreiter für die Abgasnachbehandlung und allen anderen Herstellern weit voraus - bekommt sogar bei Hauptuntersuchungen Sonderregelungen.

AdBlue ist ja bekanntlich Harnsäure und diese ist klar wie Wasser - daher die Anspielung auf blau. Ansonsten braucht die Industrie mittlerweile wohl überall Werbenamen um dem Normalbürger das übertriebene Voranschreiten in Sachen Abgasvorschriften schmackhaft zu machen. Euro 4/5 waren noch plausibel und mit merklichen Verbesserungen zu erklären, aber mit Euro 6 wird es schon sehr schwer. ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Hast mal nach dem Volltanken nachgerechnet oder gehst du nach der Anzeige? Unsere Anzeige im aktuellen A4 zeigte immer ~0,7 Liter zu wenig an, wurde jetzt vor paar Wochen eingestellt, jetzt passt es wieder und liegt bei 9 Litern. Fahrstil von Vater ist jedoch nicht gediegen wegen Termindruck
> Also vom Verbrauch her sehr gut!



Ne, ich bin zu faul um es nachzurechnen, ich führe mein Auto beim Spritmonitor.

Detailansicht: Audi - TT - TT Roadster 2.0 TFSi - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. September 2010)

Das ganze BlueMotion, Efficient Dynamics, BlueTDI und wie dieser Mist alles heißt ist doch nur Kundenfang. Aber anstatt wenigstens mal deutsche Begriffe zu verwenden, muss alles auf Englisch sein und dann kommen solche stupiden Wörter raus.


----------



## Zoon (11. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @Zoon: Welches BJ ist denn dein 320d?



Baujahr 2004, der mit 150 PS - bereits mit Grüner Plakette

Der Golf von meiner Schwester ist ein TDI mit 90 PS, rappelt beim Kaltstart lauter als der McCormick Trecker bei ihr aufm Hofe

Naja die sucht ja bereits was neues, Wolfsburg hat bereits "blühende Landschaften" überall, das Fahrwerk - naja selbst die Queen Mary 2 lässt sich präziser lenken, Motor sifft auch irgendwo raus ... aber irgendwie ist das Ding nicht totzukriegen das muss man ihm gut heißen




Nekro schrieb:


> Lies meinen Text nocheinmal
> Du kannst auch mit nem 63 AMG um die Kurve fegen...



genauso siehts aus, siehe aktuelle Sportauto E63 vs Audi RS6 - der Audi sah kein Land mehr trotz Zylinder , Biturbo, Allrad Vorteil ...
AMG hat stark aufgeholt.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei sportlichem "nicht-Sportwagen" habe ich eher sowas wie einen Z4 oder ein 335i Coupé vor Augen.  .




Selbst als "BMW Fanboy" sag ich dir mal das sich ein Nissan 370Z besser fährt als ein Z4 SDrive35si ..........

Mal sehen was die mit dem "1 M" machen, hoffentlich mehr in Richtung M3 CSL, der M3 GTS ist ja schon ein Schritt ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Selbst als "BMW Fanboy" sag ich dir mal das sich ein Nissan 370Z besser fährt als ein Z4 SDrive35si ..........



Ich bin nur mal den 350Z gefahren und mit verbundenen Augen hätte man meinen können das man in einem gebrauchten E36 M3 unterwegs wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> War vollkommen wertefrei. Aber du hast mich dazu animiert mal nachzuschauen wie es die Meisten sehen:
> 
> Studie: Junge Autofahrer: Audi top, Opel flop | RP ONLINE
> 
> Lustig oder?


 
Solche Umfragen sind doch nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie stehen. 

Klar finden junge Leute schnelle und teure Autos gut, aber wenn sie keine 18, sondern 28 werden, das zweite Kind unterwegs ist, und der Angestellenjob nicht mehr hergibt, wird eben statt eines Audi S5 ein Opel Meriva gekauft, was völlig in Ordnung ist.

Mein Bruder fährt einen Citroen Berlingo, weil das Auto perfekt für seine Ansprüche ist. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Derzeitige Hybridfahrzeuge sparen ca. 5% durch die verwendete Hybridtechnik, der Rest kommt aus dem Fuß des Fahrers. Ist also nur Bauernfängerei. War also klar das du drauf reinfällst  .


 
Das Problem bei Benzin-Verschleuderer-und-Sonntags-Fahrern ist, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, wieso Leute etwas kaufen. 

Jemand, der sich einen Hybrid Auto kauft, der fährt auch entsprechend, gerade weil er den Hybrid Wagen dann auch auskosten will.

Jemand, der sich einen Porsche Turbo kauft, guckt nicht nach, ob ein Audi R8 1 Liter weniger Sprit braucht, das interessiert ihn überhaupt nicht.

Jemand, der Vegetarier ist, stopft sich den Magen ja auch nicht mit Süßigkeiten und Chips zu, denn er ernährt sich Bewusst und dazugehört eben das Verzichten von Fleisch und das gesunde Ernähren mit anderen Dingen dazu.
(Cool, endlich mal kein Autovergleich ).


----------



## Mosed (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jemand, der Vegetarier ist, stopft sich den Magen ja auch nicht mit Süßigkeiten und Chips zu, denn er ernährt sich Bewusst und dazugehört eben das Verzichten von Fleisch und das gesunde Ernähren mit anderen Dingen dazu.



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Viele Vegetarier sind einfach Vegetarier, weil sie keine Tiere töten wollen, um sich zu ernähren.
(Dass sie dafür Pflanzen töten müssen, scheint aber egal zu sein - die können einen halt nicht traurig mit Augen anschauen...)
Sicherlich gibt es auch Vegetarier, die sich bewußt ernähren wollen. (Was durch einen vollständigen Verzicht auf Fleisch aber schon mal nicht möglich ist bzw. sehr schwer)


Euro 6 für Diesel ist schon sinnvoll - wegen der deutlichen Reduzierung von NO2, was nicht sonderlich gesund ist. Und dafür wird dann z.B. dieses AdBlu-Zeug benötigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Wie viele Vegetarier kennst du, die fett sind, weil sie dauernd Schokoriegel und Chips essen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Vegetarier kennst du, die fett sind, weil sie dauernd Schokoriegel und Chips essen?



auch wenns thematisch nicht hier her passt, aber ich kenne zwei Vegetarier und einer ist dick

hat jemand schon etwas über den neuen Suzuki Swift gelesen - mal von AB abgesehen



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> auch wenns thematisch nicht hier her passt, aber ich kenne zwei Vegetarier und einer ist dick


 
Schon immer gewesen oder erst geworden?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon immer gewesen oder erst geworden?



dicker geworden.
könnte am Bier legen


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solche Umfragen sind doch nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie stehen.



Wenn es aber die Verkauszahlen zum Teil wiederspiegeln?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Welche Verkaufszahlen?
Wie ist denn das Durchschnittsalter eines Audi Besitzers?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Verkaufszahlen?
> Wie ist denn das Durchschnittsalter eines Audi Besitzers?



Der Marktanteil von Opel ist derzeit auf einem historischen Tiefpunkt. Den meisten anderen Herstellern geht es derzeit wieder etwas besser. Wenn das nichts aussagt, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich weiß nicht wer wie alt ist. Aber das spielt doch keine Rolle. Junge Leute wollen keinen Opel, und sind tw. in der traurigen Lage sich sowas antun zu müssen. Ältere Leute wollen wahrscheinlich auch keinen Opel, müssen ihn sich aber auch nicht antun  . Unter dem Strich heißt es Rekordtief.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Noch mal die Frage, welches Durchschnittsalter hat ein Audi Besitzer? 
Eher im Bereich von Mercedes/BMW würde ich sagen. 
Denn ich kenne keine 18 jährigen, der einen Audi besitzt, bzw. sich einen neuen leisten kann, aber einige träumen sicher davon, doch sie werden mit 28 von der Realität eingeholt und kaufen dann einen zweckmäßgen Wagen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. September 2010)

Ein Audi A4 ist ein zweckmäßiger Wagen für die Familie. Allerdings sehr teuer, deswegen findet man den nur bei irgendwelchen dubiosen "Vertretern".


----------



## Mosed (12. September 2010)

Ihr mit euren Vorurteilen 

Bei Personen, die studiert haben, sind doch recht viele Audi-Fahrer anzutreffen. Vor allem bei Audi-Ingenieuren dürfte der Schnitt recht hoch sein.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2010)

Der durchschnittliche Automobilingenieur hat einen BMW C1  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ein Audi A4 ist ein zweckmäßiger Wagen für die Familie. Allerdings sehr teuer, deswegen findet man den nur bei irgendwelchen dubiosen "Vertretern".


 
Nein, zweckmäßig ist ein Auto, das bei dem Preis deutlich mehr Raum bietet, der A4 ist kleiner als er von außen aussieht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Noch mal die Frage, welches Durchschnittsalter hat ein Audi Besitzer?



Ich weiß es nicht. Aber ich war 21 Jahre alt als ich meinen ersten Neuwagen von Audi gekauft hatte.
Heute bin ich 33 und fahre meinen 5. Neuwagen von Audi.

Meine Eltern fahren auch einen Audi den sie damals neu gekauft hatten, zu dem Zeitpunkt war meine Mutter 47 Jahre alt. 

Aber was sagt das aus? Ich vermute nichts.

Lustig ist doch nur zu sehen wie der ein oder andere in den letzten Jahren gewachsen und der ein oder andere geschrumpft ist.

Als Beispiel Opel hatte mal einen Marktanteil von 40% in Deutschland, heute wären sie froh wenn der Martkanteil überhaupt zweistellig wäre.
BMW war mal kurz davor von MB übernohmen zu werden. heute fahren sie wieder wahnsinns Gewinne ein.
So ändern sich die Zeiten  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Volkswagen war auch mal Pleite und schon im Besitz von Ford. Und gäbe es den Quatsch mit den Stimmrechten nicht (die von der EU kritisiert wurden), wäre es auch so gekommen. 
Und wie oft Porsche pleite war, will ich gar nicht wissen. 
In 30-50 Jahren gibts eh nur noch 3-4 Automobilfirmen, und eine wird garantiert aus China kommen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Volkswagen war auch mal Pleite und schon im Besitz von Ford. Und gäbe es den Quatsch mit den Stimmrechten nicht (die von der EU kritisiert wurden), wäre es auch so gekommen.
> Und wie oft Porsche pleite war, will ich gar nicht wissen.
> In 30-50 Jahren gibts eh nur noch 3-4 Automobilfirmen, und eine wird garantiert aus China kommen.



Audi war auch pleite bzw. damals noch Autounion. Dann wurde die Autounion von DKW aus Zschopau ( in der Stadt wohne Ich) übernommen.


----------



## Mosed (13. September 2010)

Wer hat sich eigentlich diesen Steinschlagschutz ausgedacht?
Es gibt echt nichts hässlichers als diese Gummimatten auf der Motorhaube. Vorteil ist nur, dass man beim Autokauf nicht aufs Design schauen muss - denn das wird dann ja eh versumpft.

Am besten noch nen Schutz über die Räder ziehen - damit die bloß nicht verschleißen.


----------



## Nekro (13. September 2010)

Du meinst den Hauben-Bh 
Totaler blödsinn und hässlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Sooo, ich war heute in einer freien Werkstatt und die haben sich den Audi mal angeguckt, wieso der soviel verbraucht. 
Nach einer knappen Stunde testen, probefahrt und so kam der Meister zum Ergebnis, dass der Fehler von der Lambdaregelung kommt.
Leider kann er da nichts einstellen/umbauen, da Audi die Finger drauf hat und nichts Preis gibts. 

Werde also Morgen zur Vertragswerkstatt hinfahren und ihnen den Bericht der freien Werkstatt aufs Auge drücken, wenn die nicht darauf reagieren, gibts mal schnell eine Meldung zu Audi direkt inklusive Klage. 

Wenn ich mit denen fertig bin, dürfen die nicht mal mehr Bobbycars reparieren.


----------



## Nekro (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> eine Meldung zu Audi direkt inklusive Klage.
> 
> Wenn ich mit denen fertig bin, dürfen die nicht mal mehr Bobbycars reparieren.



Übernimm dich nicht,
das ist ein großer Konzern und du ein winziger Kunde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Übernimm dich nicht,
> das ist ein großer Konzern und du ein winziger Kunde.


 
Ich meine die Vertragswerkstatt, sollte doch einleuchtend sein, oder.
Wenn ich mich über die bei Audi beschwere, dann bekommen sie schon einen reingewischt und wenn das nicht hilft, gibts eben Nachschlag.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine die Vertragswerkstatt, sollte doch einleuchtend sein, oder.
> Wenn ich mich über die bei Audi beschwere, dann bekommen sie schon einen reingewischt und wenn das nicht hilft, gibts eben Nachschlag.



Nachschlag ist immer gut 

Ne, aber mal im Ernst die WV/Audi-Vertragswerkstatt wo ich früher immer war, die ist auch echt mies. Aber meine Eltern sind mit Citreon sehr zufrieden und auch bei Opel gab es nie Probleme


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Tja, leider sind Vertragswerkstätten nie so "premium" wie es der Hersteller gerne wäre.


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2010)

Die größte Ford-Vertragswerkstatt in der Umgebung ist die einzige bei der der Service eine absolute Katastrophe ist und nicht nur mein Nachbar hat sich darüber schon in Köln beschwert. 
Hat's was gebracht? Natürlich nicht...

Aber immer noch besser als Werkstätten die Leasingrückläufer zu Klump fahren und sie dann über die Versicherung des Leasingnehmers abrechnen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, leider sind Vertragswerkstätten nie so "premium" wie es der Hersteller gerne wäre.



Naja, so lange ITpassion.de dort Kunde ist, sind sie sicherlich noch lange "premium" 

Immerhin hat er ja schon mit 21 von Mami und Papi einen Audi-Neuwagen in den geschenkt bekommen, da können die nur "premium" sein


----------



## Dustin91 (13. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er ja schon mit 21 von Mami und Papi einen Audi-Neuwagen in den geschenkt bekommen, da können die nur "premium" sein


Was rauchst du denn?
Ich würde sein Einkommen eher seinem Unternehmen, als seinen Eltern zuschieben.
Wie hieß es noch gleich:
"Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerekennung"


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Was rauchst du denn?
> Ich würde sein Einkommen eher seinem Unternehmen, als seinen Eltern zuschieben.
> Wie hieß es noch gleich:
> "Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerekennung"



Schon klar, mit 21 eine eigene Firma, ohne jegliche Hilfe der Eltern, das glaubst du doch selber nicht, da fangen die meisten Leute erst an auf den eigenen Beinen zu stehen, oder haben gerade ihre Ausbildung fertig, wenn sie vorher Abi gemacht haben!


----------



## Dustin91 (13. September 2010)

Wie war das mit Zuckerberg's Mark ? 
Multimilliardär mit 23? 
Aber nun genug OT, ist ja eigtl. auch egal woher er es hat.
Vielleicht wird er es uns ja nachher verraten, wenn er die Postings liest


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Naja, so lange ITpassion.de dort Kunde ist, sind sie sicherlich noch lange "premium"


 
Ich muss nur meinen Schwiegerdaddy angucken, der kauft seit Jahren immer beim gleichen Mercedes Händler und dort wird er auf Händen getragen.
Da kriegt er mal einen McLaren SLR fürs Wochenende.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Naja, so lange ITpassion.de dort Kunde ist, sind sie sicherlich noch lange "premium"



Da ich regelmässig ein neues Auto kaufe, ist für Werkstätten bei mir nicht viel zu holen.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er ja schon mit 21 von Mami und Papi einen Audi-Neuwagen in den geschenkt bekommen, da können die nur "premium" sein



Lächerlich. Meine Eltern haben sich mit 500,- DM an meinem ersten Gebrauchtwagen beteiligt, die 64.000,- DM für den A4 habe ich bis auf den letzten Pfennig selbst bezhalt.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Schon klar, mit 21 eine eigene Firma, ohne jegliche Hilfe der Eltern, das glaubst du doch selber nicht, da fangen die meisten Leute erst an auf den eigenen Beinen zu stehen, oder haben gerade ihre Ausbildung fertig, wenn sie vorher Abi gemacht haben!



Nur weil du es nicht geschaft hast irgendwas auf die Beine zu stellen, dürfen es alle anderen auch nicht?
Ich war gerade mal 18 Jahre alt als ich meine erste Geschäftsführung übernohmen habe und schon mehr als mein Vater verdient habe. Aber mit Methoden die dir wahrscheinlich nicht liegen, nämlich mit einer 80 Stunden Woche und extrem viel Engagement. Sind aber eben keine populären Methoden  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da ich regelmässig ein neues Auto kaufe, ist für Werkstätten bei mir nicht viel zu holen.


 
Natürlich, oder machst du die Wartung selbst?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich, oder machst du die Wartung selbst?



Rechne mal nach: 12 Autos, rund 15 Jahre. Und ein Wartungsintervall der zwischen 12 und 24 Monaten beträgt. Macht unter dem Strich, bis heute zwei Inspektionen und sonst nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Man muss beim Neuwagen das Öl nicht mehr nach den ersten 1000km wechseln?
Wieso musste ich das schon nach 500km machen?


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Meine Eltern haben sich mit 500,- DM an meinem ersten Gebrauchtwagen beteiligt, die 64.000,- DM für den A4 habe ich bis auf den letzten Pfennig selbst bezhalt.
> 
> Nur weil du es nicht geschaft hast irgendwas auf die Beine zu stellen, dürfen es alle anderen auch nicht?
> Ich war gerade mal 18 Jahre alt als ich meine erste Geschäftsführung übernohmen habe und schon mehr als mein Vater verdient habe. Aber mit Methoden die dir wahrscheinlich nicht liegen, nämlich mit einer 80 Stunden Woche und extrem viel Engagement. Sind aber eben keine populären Methoden  .



Sorry, wenn ich dir das nicht glauben kann. Ich stehe auch jeden morgen um 6 Uhr auf und bin meist erst abends um 22 Uhr wieder zu Hause und das 6-7 Tage die Woche. Mir brauchst du nicht erzählen was Arbeit ist! Mich würde einmal interessieren, wie man mit 18 Jahren angeblich so viel Geld verdienen kann, wenn man da gerade einmal im dritten Ausbildungsjahr sein kann? Oder hast du schon nach der Grundschule eine Ausbildung zum Groß/Einzelhandelskaufmann gemacht und danach BWL studiert 

Mir kannst du das jedenfalls nicht erzählen


----------



## sen1287 (13. September 2010)

wie heißt es so schön ...
über geld spricht man nicht, entweder man hats oder man hats nicht


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man muss beim Neuwagen das Öl nicht mehr nach den ersten 1000km wechseln?



So war das bei VW Käfer aber seit ein paar Jahrzehnten gibt es kein Einfahröl mehr.

Bei Audi/ VW Fahrzeugen gibt es seit dem Jahr 2000 den sogenannten Longlife Service, d.h. der Erste Ölwechsel ist bei 30tkm und die erste Inspektion bei 60tkm oder nach 2 bzw. 4 Jahren. Insofern hat man in den ersten Jahren kaum Servicekosten. Übrigens, sogar ein aktueller Porsche Turbo hat den selben Intervall.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso musste ich das schon nach 500km machen?



Wahrscheinlich aus dem selben Grund wieso dein Werkstattmensch dir erzählt das dein Motor für SuperPlus wäre. Der hat einfach überhaupt keine Ahnung. Im zweifelsfall mal im Werk anrufen oder das Handbucgh lesen, spart viel Geld und Nerven.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich aus dem selben Grund wieso dein Werkstattmensch dir erzählt das dein Motor für SuperPlus wäre. Der hat einfach überhaupt keine Ahnung. Im zweifelsfall mal im Werk anrufen oder das Handbucgh lesen, spart viel Geld und Nerven.


 
Wie gesagt, ich war heute in der freien Werkstatt und mit den Ergebnissen davon fahre ich morgen zur Vertragswerkstatt hin, dann müssen sie was machen.

Aber so ist das eben, wenn die meinen, dass man "nicht zum Auto passt", dann ist man verloren.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

sen1287 schrieb:


> wie heißt es so schön ...
> über geld spricht man nicht, entweder man hats oder man hats nicht



Er hat uns ja nicht gesagt, was er für Geschäfte gemacht hat. Vielleicht hat er ja auch auf dem Pausenhof mir getrockneten Pflanzen aus Eigenanbau gehandelt  

Dann hat man bestimmt mit 18 auch genug Geld für einen Audi A4


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich dir das nicht glauben kann. Ich stehe auch jeden morgen um 6 Uhr auf und bin meist erst abends um 22 Uhr wieder zu Hause und das 6-7 Tage die Woche. Mir brauchst du nicht erzählen was Arbeit ist! Mich würde einmal interessieren, wie man mit 18 Jahren angeblich so viel Geld verdienen kann, wenn man da gerade einmal im dritten Ausbildungsjahr sein kann? Oder hast du schon nach der Grundschule eine Ausbildung zum Groß/Einzelhandelskaufmann gemacht und danach BWL studiert



Mit 18 Jahren wollte der Inhaber der Firma für die ich gearbeitet habe in Ruhestand gehen und hat einen Nachfolger gesucht. Da ich einen ganz guten Ruf in meiner Branche hatte war es ein leichtes einen passenden Gesellschafter zu finden und so verdiente ich mit 18 Jahren mehr als es in der Altersklasse üblich ist. War eben ein Zusammenspiel aus richtiger Zeit/ Ort, die richtigen Kontakte und eben persönliches Engagement bis zu Umfallen.

Wer mich kennt weiß das es bis auf das letzte Wort stimmt.

Zur Information mittlerweile habe ich meine 3. Firma. Gegründet ohne einen Cent Fremdkapital, alles auf eigener Kraft. Und jetzt lass ich es etwas lockerer angehen und arbeite nur noch rund 34 Stunden pro Woche.

Ich sag mal, jeder bekommt was er verdient .


----------



## sen1287 (13. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Er hat uns ja nicht gesagt, was er für Geschäfte gemacht hat. Vielleicht hat er ja auch auf dem Pausenhof mir getrockneten Pflanzen aus Eigenanbau gehandelt
> 
> Dann hat man bestimmt mit 18 auch genug Geld für einen Audi A4



und wenn, dann ist das so  man muss aber nicht auf biegen und brechen sticheln  zudem muss ich ehrlich gestehen, mit einer super neuen dicken karre kann mich echt keiner beeindrucken  
ich finde die "alten" a la kadett b viel attraktiver, dass sind wenigstens vernünftige autos gewesen, zwar ohne jegliche ausstattung, aber umso wenige kann/konnte kaputt gehen


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Er hat uns ja nicht gesagt, was er für Geschäfte gemacht hat. Vielleicht hat er ja auch auf dem Pausenhof mir getrockneten Pflanzen aus Eigenanbau gehandelt
> 
> Dann hat man bestimmt mit 18 auch genug Geld für einen Audi A4



Bist du ein wenig gestört in einem öffentlichen Forum zu behaupten das ich was mit Drogen zu tun hätte?

Ich bin IT Systemelektroniker, insofern arbeite ich mein ganzes Leben in der EDV Branche.

Zum Thema Drogen, ich habe noch nie Alkohol getrunken/ gegessen. Noch nie geraucht. Noch nie gekifft, noch nie auf sonst irgendeine Weise illegale oder legalle Drogen konsumiert. Und ich trinke nichtmal Kaffee.

Drogen sind für Versager, offensichtlich ist das eher dein Terrain.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit 18 Jahren wollte der Inhaber der Firma für die ich gearbeitet habe in Ruhestand gehen und hat einen Nachfolger gesucht.


 
War das denn eine 2-Mann Firma? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da ich einen ganz guten Ruf in meiner Branche hatte war es ein leichtes einen passenden Gesellschafter zu finden und so verdiente ich mit 18 Jahren mehr als es in der Altersklasse üblich ist.


 
Öhm, wie kann man denn in einer Branche mit 18 schon einen Ruf haben, von dem sich andere beeindrucken lassen? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, jeder bekommt was er verdient .


 
Jup, ich muss mich mit einem kotzigen Audi rumschlagen, dabei ist ein Insignia deutlich besser. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin IT Systemelektroniker, insofern arbeite ich mein ganzes Leben in der EDV Branche.


 
Wann hast du denn das gelernt, in der Abendschule?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Drogen sind für Versager, offensichtlich ist das eher dein Terrain.


 
Drogen helfen über den Tag, befreien von Stress, lenken vom Alltag ab, man kommt mir ihnen über Verlusse hinweg, das Geschrei des Kostenfaktors wird erträglich... 
Kurz gesagt, Drogen sind unsere Freunde. 
Ein Leben ohne Drogen könnte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. 

keine Drogen mehr??? --->


----------



## sen1287 (13. September 2010)

das strotzt nicht gerade von reife


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War das denn eine 2-Mann Firma?



6 Mann Firma.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wie kann man denn in einer Branche mit 18 schon einen Ruf haben, von dem sich andere beeindrucken lassen?



Das könntest du nicht verstehen, egal in wievielen Worte ich das formuliere.
Nur so viel, meinem Geschäftspartner hatte ich sein Warenwirtschaftssystem schon 2 Jahre zuvor verkauft. Insofern war der Kontakt schon da und er wußte was ich kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jup, ich muss mich mit einem kotzigen Audi rumschlagen, dabei ist ein Insignia deutlich besser.



Wie eine schier endlose Reihe von Tests wiederlegt  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn das gelernt, in der Abendschule?



Nö.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Drogen helfen über den Tag, befreien von Stress, lenken vom Alltag ab, man kommt mir ihnen über Verlusse hinweg, das Geschrei des Kostenfaktors wird erträglich...
> Kurz gesagt, Drogen sind unsere Freunde.
> Ein Leben ohne Drogen könnte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
> 
> keine Drogen mehr??? --->



Ware Worte des totalen Versagens.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bist du ein wenig gestört in einem  öffentlichen Forum zu behaupten das ich was mit Drogen zu tun  hätte?



Die Smileys hast du aber gesehen, oder?




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum Thema Drogen, ich habe noch nie Alkohol getrunken/ gegessen. Noch  nie geraucht. Noch nie gekifft, noch nie auf sonst irgendeine Weise  illegale oder legalle Drogen konsumiert. Und ich trinke nichtmal  Kaffee.



Das heißt, du hast in deiner Jugend also nie Spaß gehabt? (Ich meine damit nur Alkohol )



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Drogen sind für Versager, offensichtlich ist das eher dein Terrain.



Bis auf Alkohol nehme ich keine Drogen zu mir und auch das nur sehr selten und dann in Maßen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wie kann man denn in einer Branche mit 18 schon einen Ruf haben, von dem sich andere beeindrucken lassen?



Na vom Schulhof halt  

[Für alle Spießer hier, das ist nur ein Joke, siehe Smileys!]


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das könntest du nicht verstehen, egal in wievielen Worte ich das formuliere.
> Nur so viel, meinem Geschäftspartner hatte ich sein Warenwirtschaftssystem schon 2 Jahre zuvor verkauft. Insofern war der Kontakt schon da und er wußte was ich kann.


 
Ich hab mir bisher nur einen Ruf aufgebaut, der innerhalb der Firma wirkt und vielleicht noch in New York, bei unserer Partnerfirma. Alles weiter muss man mit Leistung unter Beweise stellen, tagtäglich, anders geht das nicht.
Ein Ruf ist in meiner Branche nur dann etwas Wert, wenn man ihn ständig bestätigt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ware Worte des totalen Versagens.


 
Du meinst wa*h*re Worte. 
Wäre sonst ein _Widerspruch_... 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Bis auf Alkohol nehme ich keine Drogen zu mir und auch das nur sehr selten und dann in Maßen.


 
Du nimmst deutlich mehr Drogen zu dir, als du ahnst, denn die meisten Drogen stellt der Körper selbst her, man beachte hier Opioidpeptid. 

Tja, selbst Heroin ist nicht mal im Anstatz so stark wie Enkephalin, das der Körper selbst herstellt.


----------



## Nekro (13. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er ja schon mit 21 von Mami und Papi einen Audi-Neuwagen in den geschenkt bekommen



selbst wenn, wäre es schlimm?

Ist das hier ein Autothread oder ein "wie-sieht-itpassions-leben-aus-thread" ?
Mal btt hier.

Was meint ihr, kommt Opel in die DTM zurück? Sind ja einige Gerüchte im Umlauf!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, kommt Opel in die DTM zurück? Sind ja einige Gerüchte im Umlauf!


 
Nö, dafür ist sicher kein Geld da.
Immerhin stehen bei allen Automarken die "unnötigen" Kosten auf dem Prüfstand.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, kommt Opel in die DTM zurück? Sind ja einige Gerüchte im Umlauf!


Vermutlich eher BMW, oder?
DTM-Einstieg: BMW wirbt offenbar Mitarbeiter bei Mercedes ab

Die werben ja schon ab beim Dauersieger Mercedes.
Schadet aber sicher auch nicht, wenn in der DTM mal wieder mehr als zwei Fahrzeugtypen unterwegs sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man dafür Geld ausgibt.
Die DTM ist doch eh tot, nur nicht umgefallen. 
Geld könnte man auch sinnvoller ausgeben als für Pseudorennsport.


----------



## Nekro (13. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Schaudet aber sicher auch nicht, wenn in der DTM mal wieder mehr als zwei Fahrzeugtypen unterwegs sind.



Jap !


Aber es kommen vllt. noch mehr!
Nissan will ab 2012 in die DTM - Motorsport - Motorsport.de
Auf einmal wollen wieder alle mitfahren.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> selbst wenn, wäre es schlimm?
> 
> Ist das hier ein Autothread oder ein "wie-sieht-itpassions-leben-aus-thread" ?
> Mal btt hier.
> ...



Ich glaube Opel hat im Moment auch kein passendes Auto dafür 

Ich kann mich noch vage daran erinnern, dass Opel einmal mit dem Calibra in der DTM vertreten war, danach kam aber irgendwie nichts mehr....


----------



## Nekro (13. September 2010)

Insignia sollte vllt. klappen mit einer abgespeckten Version. Ist die einzige Limousine...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Ist ja heute kein Problem, Opel könnte mit dem Insignia antreten.
Jop, Calibra, schon lange her, aber Opel hat eben kein Geld dafür.
Wie soll man der Belegschaft erklären, dass man Millionen für Motorsport ausgeben will und die dann gleichzeit auf Lohn verzichten sollen?
Das kriegst du nicht durch.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja heute kein Problem, Opel könnte mit dem Insignia antreten.
> Jop, Calibra, schon lange her, aber Opel hat eben kein Geld dafür.
> Wie soll man der Belegschaft erklären, dass man Millionen für Motorsport ausgeben will und die dann gleichzeit auf Lohn verzichten sollen?
> Das kriegst du nicht durch.



Besser Opel kommt erst einmal wieder richtig auf die Beine, bevor an Motorsport gedacht wird


----------



## Adrenalize (13. September 2010)

Opel stieg damals mit dem Calibra ein und danach wechselten sie auf den Vectra, iirc. Half aber nichts, dann kamen nämlich siege von Audi mit dem TT und natürlich immer mal wieder Mercedes.

Der Dauerbrenner, erst 190er, dann CLK, dann C-Klasse.

Und in den 90ern natürlich Alfa Romeo mit dem 155er, die haben Mercedes damals erstmal den Titel abgenommen, noch in rot, später dann mit den Martini-Racing-Farben, da hat Larini den Titel aber nicht mehr geholt.

Damals war die Sache noch lustig, da gab es noch massig Privatfahrer mit Corvettes und allen möglichen schrägen Kisten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Jop, als die DTM noch Deutsche Tourenwagen Meisterschaft hieß, war sie super, der Abstieg bekann mit der ITC.
Jetzt sind das eigentlich nur noch Karrosserien, die auf einem Gitterrohrrahmen sitzen, das hat nichts mehr mit dem Serienwagen zu tun. 
Die Fahrer hocken auf dem Rücksitz, wenn man genauer hinguckt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Damals war die Sache noch lustig, da gab es noch massig Privatfahrer mit Corvettes und allen möglichen schrägen Kisten.



Au ja, das waren noch schöne Zeiten


----------



## Adrenalize (13. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Insignia sollte vllt. klappen mit einer abgespeckten Version. Ist die einzige Limousine...



Es soll ja Zeiten gegeben haben, da fuhr man Rennen noch mit Coupes... :ugly
Gibts da mittlerweile eine Limo-only-Klausel im Reglement?

Leider kommt es mir bei Opel so vor, als sei das nur noch GM-Technik mit anderem Design. Die Marke haben die Amis so runtergeritten wie Fiat es mit Alfa gemacht hat.

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit bollerte ein Bertone GTV die Straße runter. Vergasersound aus gerade mal vier Zylindern. Für sowas braucht man heute mindestens einen V8, um noch ansatzweise denselben Sound zu erhalten. Sch... moderne Technik und Direkteinspritzung. Ein Sportwagen muss brodeln wie ein Vulkan!


----------



## Adrenalize (13. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt sind das eigentlich nur noch Karrosserien, die auf einem Gitterrohrrahmen sitzen, das hat nichts mehr mit dem Serienwagen zu tun.
> Die Fahrer hocken auf dem Rücksitz, wenn man genauer hinguckt.


War damals schon so Der Alfa 155 Step 2 (der Martini) kostete 1,5 Mio EUR, hatte einen 2,5 L V6 mit max 12000 U/min und 470 PS, schaffte 290 km/h

Darüber eine Plastikkarosserie, die vage an die Serienlimousine erinnerte.
War beim 190er nicht anders, und das muss so 1994/95 gewesen sein.

Seriennah war wenn dann immer nur die WTC oder wie diese andere Serie heißt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2010)

Die 4-Türer hatten sie genommen, weil Coupes nicht alle haben, Audi hatte ja nur den TT und das als Coupe zu bezeichnen ist ja mehr ein Witz. 
Ist eher ein umgebauter Golf. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Seriennah war wenn dann immer nur die WTC oder wie diese andere Serie heißt.


 
Die Touring Cars müssen auch Seriennah sein, so sind die Regeln.
Ich finde es aber schon blöd, dass sie Fahrer nicht mal mehr da sitzen, wo man normaler Weise sitzt.
Nichts gegen Sicherheit, aber etwas "Nähe" zur Serie würde ich besser finden.


----------



## 1821984 (14. September 2010)

die komments gegen ITp. sind aber schon nicht schön oder meint ihr nicht auch. Auch das ganze wegen dem Geld.
Es ist jedem Menschen selbst überlassen, wie er sein Leben gestaltet. Manche haben mehr glück als verstand. Manch andere arbeiten bis zum umfallen und bekommen doch keine Kohle. Wieder andere gehen bis ende 20 zur schule.
Wenn man mit anfang 20 eine Geschäftsleitung hat, gehört da sehr viel Mut dazu. Entscheidungen zu treffen, die dir mal eben das ganze finanziele Leben aufn kopf stellen können, sind sicher nicht einfach. Auch die Verantwortung um die Arbeitsplätze will sich nicht jeder aufdrücken. Deshalb haut nicht sinnlose argument raus ohne den Hintergrund zu wissen.

Man muss nicht immer 25 jahre zur schule gehen um mal richtig geld zu verdienen!!! 

Und das Thema drogen sollte man hier schon mal garnicht ansprechen! 
Schuldigung musste mal eben raus. Und nun zurück zum thema.


----------



## Nekro (14. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Sicherheit, aber etwas "Nähe" zur Serie würde ich besser finden.



Ich denke, der Hauptgrund ist nicht die Sicherheit, sondern der Schwerpunkt.
Die sitzen nicht hinten sondern in der Mitte des Autos, quasi Höhe B-Säule.
Sicherheit resultiert dadurch, das sie in der Mitte sitzen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2010)

Der Schwerpunkt nicht unbedingt, es geht da wohl auch um Masseausgleich. Der schwere Motor ist vorne, die Karrosse besteht aus Kohlefaser, wiegt als nichts, bleibt nur der Fahrer, der für eine bessere Gewichtsverteilung sorgt.

Aber er sitzt in einem Monocoque, wie auch Formel 1 Fahrer. Eigentlich ist ein DTM Auto ein Formel Auto und kein Tourenwagen, wenn mans genauer nimmt, nur eben ohne frei stehende Räder und mit Dach.


----------



## Zoon (14. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Damals war die Sache noch lustig, da gab es noch massig Privatfahrer mit Corvettes und allen möglichen schrägen Kisten.



Man bedenke die alte DTM Zeit, wo auch ein Ford Mustang rumfuhr, oder Audi V8. Nicxht zu vergessen den M3 oder 190er Evo ...

Die heutige DTM ist tot - wer Rennsport sehen will geht zu den GT Masters - da gibts auch alles was die DTM damals auszeichnete: seriennahe Fahrzeuge, verschiedene Antriebskonzepte, Motoren, Front / Mittel / Heckmotor.

Kann jemand da von den letzten 3 Seiten den Sülz gegen ITP mal löschen?? Das ist einfach nur mies...


----------



## JackBlack89 (15. September 2010)

Hier mal ein Foto von dem Auto das ich zur zeit nutze. Nachträglich wurde noch ein KW Gewindefahrwerk verbaut. 
Geradeaus passiert zwar nicht so viel, aber in Kurven macht er einfach Spaß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (15. September 2010)

Sieht gut aus. Weißes Auto mit schwarzen (innenseite ?) Felgen passt auch immer


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

JackBlack89 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von dem Auto das ich zur zeit nutze.


 
Wieso hast du dann einen Porsche als Avatar?


----------



## JackBlack89 (15. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso hast du dann einen Porsche als Avatar?




Der abgebildete Porsche ist ein GT3 RSR von Manthey Racing. Ich gucke mir oft die VLN Rennen an, deshalb habe ich ihn mir als Avatar ausgesucht.


----------



## CeresPK (15. September 2010)

JackBlack89 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von dem Auto das ich zur zeit nutze. Nachträglich wurde noch ein KW Gewindefahrwerk verbaut.
> Geradeaus passiert zwar nicht so viel, aber in Kurven macht er einfach Spaß.



schaut echt nicht schlecht aus.

so ein Foto gibts auch von meinem Autochen aber ich finds eher unvorteilhaft getroffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. September 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> so ein Foto gibts auch von meinem Autochen aber ich finds eher unvorteilhaft getroffen



Also diese Front (Scheinwerfer-/ Stoßstangenkombi) verlangt schon echte Nehmerqualitäten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

Wieso, wenn ich mir die aktuelle Golf Front angucke, kann ich da nichts Eigenständiges mehr sehen, alles Einheitsbrei, könnte auch koreanisch sein, wenns das VW Logo nicht gäbe.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also diese Front (Scheinwerfer-/ Stoßstangenkombi) verlangt schon echte Nehmerqualitäten.



Da muss Ich dir zu stimmen.


----------



## 1821984 (15. September 2010)

Also ich find den Subaru cool. Sticht hervor und ist auch mal was anderes als der Einheitsbrei. 
3 Buchstaben vorne und der gesamtauftritt lassen mich doch schätzen, das dort mehr drin ist als 105PS ?!

Leider als Kombi zu klein sonst wäre er auch ne Option mit 200+PS!!!
Außerdem ist Subaru der Inbegriff des Allrads und ich denke das so ein Auto vom Fahrspass her ganz vorne mit dabei ist. Ansich genau das richitge für mich.
Da ist so ein Quattromöchtegern ganz klar unterlegen aber Audi und co. streben ja auch nicht den permanenten Allrad entgegen. Quattro ist sicher nicht schlecht aber bei weitem kein richtiger Allrad!!!


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2010)

Von der 200PS Version hat CeresPK afair nur Frontemblem und Lenkrad.

Optisch find ich die Front normalerweise garnicht mal so hässlich, aber das Bild ist mal wirklich sehr unvorteilhaft.


----------



## 1821984 (15. September 2010)

Achso haben die alle die Ausgestellten radhäuser und Stossstangen? Weis das jetzt nicht wirklich. Gut die Bremse wär nen Tick zu klein vielleicht! Aber warscheinlich ist das Auge verwöhnt nur weil neuerdings die deutschen Hersteller bei 150PS schon 312mm und größer Standart ist.

was hat er denn an Leistung ca.? Oder lieber nicht preisgeben


----------



## Nekro (15. September 2010)

Fährt da gerad jemand quietschend durch die Kurve @ CeresPk 
Vorn der Reifen pellt sich von der Felge, sieht zumindest so aus


----------



## CeresPK (16. September 2010)

Er hat nur 125PS
Dem WRX wird fleißig entgegen gespart 

Die Ausgestellten Radhäuser haben alle Limosinen bis MY2007 und danach kam ja dann der Hätch der sich dann am gewohnten Einheitsbrei aus Europa anlehnt 

wenigstens wird er nächstes Jahr auch als WRX wieder breite Backen haben und auch wieder als Sedan daherkommen.

Bei den MY2001-2007 kann man die Motorisierungen echt am besten an den Bremsen unterscheiden.

Die Sauger haben halt wie ich die kleinen Bremsen und der WRX hat dann schon relativ große Bremsen. Und Den STI kann man Eben an seinen Brembos erkennen.
Ist der einfachste Weg sie auseinanderzuhalten.
Oder eben die Hutzen, aber ich kenne auch viele Saugerfahrer die sich die große STI Hutzen draufknallen.

Die Autos an sich sind eig sehr zuverlässig, haben halt auch gewisse Macken wie jede andere Marke auch.

Edit:
Ohh ja die haben gequitscht 
War auf nem Treffen in der Loreley und Ich ein STI und noch nen EVO haben an einer Kreuzung den Anschluss an die anderen verloren und Da einer von uns ein Roadbook dabei hatte, sind wir noch ziemlich zügig hinter den andern hergehuscht


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso, wenn ich mir die aktuelle Golf Front angucke, kann ich da nichts Eigenständiges mehr sehen, alles Einheitsbrei, könnte auch koreanisch sein, wenns das VW Logo nicht gäbe.



Jede halbwegs erfolgreiche Marke hat ein "Familiengesicht".
Also sehen auch alle BMWs, Audis, VWs, Cadillacs, .... gleich aus.


----------



## 1821984 (16. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Jede halbwegs erfolgreiche Marke hat ein "Familiengesicht".
> Also sehen auch alle BMWs, Audis, VWs, Cadillacs, .... gleich aus.



Mini, Mazda, Porsche, Volvo, Saab, Opel, Ford und ganz viele andere!!!

Eigentlich machen das ja alle Hersteller, es wäre ja aber ganz schön, wenn sich einige mal wieder was einfallen lassen. Klar es geht um reine Verkaufszahlen und mit einem Auto, was voll hervorsticht, kann man mal nicht so große Absatzzahlen hinlegen. In der Regel sind es aber meistens die Japaner, die einen anderen Weg gehen. So war es ja zumindest mal. Die Zeiten änders sich aber Leider.

Aber grad Modelle wie ein Impreza oder EVO werden immer etwas anders sein.
Ich frag mich grad ob Nissan eigentlich ein Nachfolgemodell vom Silvia S15 hat oder ob dieses Auto noch gebaut wird. Und warum zum Teufel werden solche Autos nicht in D richtig verkauft?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Eigentlich machen das ja alle Hersteller, es wäre ja aber ganz schön, wenn sich einige mal wieder was einfallen lassen. Klar es geht um reine Verkaufszahlen und mit einem Auto, was voll hervorsticht, kann man mal nicht so große Absatzzahlen hinlegen. In der Regel sind es aber meistens die Japaner, die einen anderen Weg gehen. So war es ja zumindest mal. Die Zeiten änders sich aber Leider.



Ich vermute die Hersteller wollen den hohen Wiedererkennungswert damit die Werbung sich besser "auszahlt", sprich ein Modell beworben, alle Modelle sind darin zu erkennen.

Was die Differenzierung der Modelle angeht, da finde ich persönlich besonders Toyota krass, da kann man im vorbeifahren mit blossem Auge kaum das Eine von dem Anderen Modell unterscheiden.

Schlimm finde ich es nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn jedes Modell eines Herstellers vollkommen anders wäre würde eher der Eindruck erweckt das sie selbst nicht wissen was sie wollen. Da finde ich es ganz positiv das z.B. Mazda mittlerweile eine recht ansehnliche Formensprache modellweit im Einsatz hat.

Wie auch immer aber was Subaru da teilweise auf die Räder stellt erfordert schon eine gewisse "Eingewöhnungszeit".


----------



## 1821984 (16. September 2010)

mmh. toyota kann ich garnicht sagen. Ich weis nur, dass ich mich voll erschrocken hab, als ich vor kurzen den neuen Avensis vor mir hatte. Man ist das ding häßlich, hab ich mir gedacht.

Ich finde aber, dass die neuen Luxuslimos wie A8 oder BMW 7er. nicht gelungen sind. 
Ja Mazda hat in den letzten jahren kräftig aufgeholt, liegt aber wohl an Ford. Darüber freut man sich. Dass was nicht schön ist, ist die Qualität. Die leidet mit Ford!


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber, dass die neuen Luxuslimos wie A8 oder BMW 7er. nicht gelungen sind.



Den neuen 7er finde ich eigentlich ziemlich gut. Und der A8 sieht ich wahren Leben ne Ecke besser aus als auf vielen Fotos. Wobei der A8 momentan als Otto nur bedingt empfehlenswert ist, da die Motoren demnächst erneuert werden. Da wäre es ein wenig Schade einen sechstelligen Betrag auszugeben um dann das "alte" Modell zu fahren.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ja Mazda hat in den letzten jahren kräftig aufgeholt, liegt aber wohl an Ford. Darüber freut man sich. Dass was nicht schön ist, ist die Qualität. Die leidet mit Ford!



Mazda hat sich in meinen Augen in den letzten rund 10 Jahren extremst gesteigert. Schade nur das sie motorisch den falschen Weg gehen und mit ihren "Sky"-Motoren ausgerechnet auf Sauger setzen. Damit sind dutzende Vergleichstest-Niederlagen vorprogramiert. Und das vollkommen unnötig.

Ford ist auch auf einem ganz guten Kurs. Mit den neuen Motoren werden sie viele glückliche Kunden einfahren und endlich haben sie nicht nur ganz nettes Blech im Angebot sondern auch angemessene Leistungsstufen (bei den "nicht-Sport-Modellen" Diesel bis 200 PS/ Otto bis 240 PS). Wenn sie jetzt noch ihre Verarbeitungsqualität in den Griff bekommen, dann werden sie ordentlich Marktanteile zulegen.


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt auch mal ne Frage.

Und zwar werd ich mir demnächst ein Auto kaufen.

Ich werde damit jeden Tag etwa 120-150km fahren, größtenteils außerorts.
Und ich brauche was großes, also nen Kombi.
nun habe ich drei wichtige Faktoren:
Erstens der monatliche Preis. Die Karre darf im Monat nicht viel kosten.
Zweitens die Sicherheit. Ich will keine Witwe mit zwei Kindern hinterlassen, weil ich im Winter von der Straße gerutscht bin und das Auto nicht sicher war. 
Drittens soll es auch optisch was her machen.

Aktuell überleg ich über VW Golf Kombi, Ford Focus Kombi und Ford Mondeo, zwischen Baujahr 99 und 2002. Den Golf und den Focus gibts für unter 3000, den Mondeo für etwas über 3000. 

Kennt ihr noch weitere Alternativen?
Was könnt ihr mir so empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2010)

Die "vernünftigsten" Autos baut eigentlich Skoda. Bleibt nur die Frage ob du optisch damit zurecht kommst.


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Hm, der Skoda Oktavia ab BJ 2001 ist monatlich teurer als der Focus, und gefällt mir weniger als der Focus^^


----------



## roadgecko (16. September 2010)

Mein Vater hat ein Ford Mondeo (BJ um 2000) und vom Platz Angebot und der Bequemlichkeit finde ich ihn gut.

Die 110PS Variante fährt laut Tacho auch schon ca. gute 210 km/h.

Den Focus kenn ich nur als 5 Türer (Mein Bruder hatte ma einen (130PS) und ich habe jetzt auch einen (115PS) Focus). Der ist villeicht minimal kleiner aber trotzdem ist genug Platz da.

Ich würde auch sagen das er einen tick sportlicher ist aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. September 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat ein Ford Mondeo (BJ um 2000) und vom Platz Angebot und der Bequemlichkeit finde ich ihn gut.
> 
> Die 110PS Variante fährt laut Tacho auch schon ca. gute 210 km/h.



Ein Ford Mondeo ist gebaut wurden, um unter einer schlichten Optik viel Platz zu verstecken. Und was der lt. Tacho rennt (- 20 min. Kmh) ist sowieso egal, da:



> größtenteils außerorts.



Also Total Wurst.

Ich würde auch nach Skoda Ausschau halten.


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Ne, die Skodas, die preislich in Frage kommen, gefallen mir gar nicht.

Ein Golf Kombi und der Focus Kombi sind in der engeren Außwahl, ab BJ 99.
Also sowas hier: Gebrauchtwagen: Volkswagen, Golf, Variant 1.6,Klimaanlage,Anhängerkupplung,, Benzin, ? 2.950,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Noch ein Mondeo: Gebrauchtwagen: Ford, Mondeo, 2.0 Turnier TDCi Trend, Diesel, ? 3.600,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Und der Focus: Gebrauchtwagen: Ford, Focus, Klima/Hu&Au NEU, Benzin, ? 2.990,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Der Mondeo ist aber wohl zu groß, soviel Platz werd ich nun auch nicht brauchen.
Focus und Golf sind unter 3000€, und monatlich relativ günstig. Und keine Exoten mit teuren Ersatzteilen Für einen Studenten mit Familie wohl genau richtig^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ein Golf Kombi und der Focus Kombi sind in der engeren Außwahl, ab BJ 99.



Ist dir die Laufleistung aufgefallen?


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Ja, ist schon happig.
Der Focus gefällt mir da besser, hat nur 170.000.
Und Alufelgen, und CD-Radio^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon happig.
> Der Focus gefällt mir da besser, hat nur 170.000.



Nur?
Bei solchen Fahrzeugen brauchst du ein größeres Budget für die Instandhaltung als für den Kauf.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. September 2010)

Also für nen Focus sind 170. k verdammt viel. Lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Naja, ist halt 10 Jahre alt.
Also 17k pro Jahr, da werde ich wohl mehr fahren...
Alleine das ganze Jahr zur Uni und zurück werden 25-30k pro Jahr, dann kommt noch Urlaub etc. dazu.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. September 2010)

@nyso, Nimm doch einen Diesel, wenn du soviel fahren willst pro Jahr, dann sparst du dank billigerem Sprit.
Die halten außerdem länger durch vom Motor her, da sind höhere KM-Zahlen nicht ganz so schlimm. Da geht dann eher der Rest drumherum kaputt, nicht der Dieselmotor.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @nyso, Nimm doch einen Diesel, wenn du soviel fahren willst pro Jahr, dann sparst du dank billigerem Sprit.
> Die halten außerdem länger durch vom Motor her, da sind höhere KM-Zahlen nicht ganz so schlimm. Da geht dann eher der Rest drumherum kaputt, nicht der Dieselmotor.



Das kann man so allgemein nicht sagen.


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Aber der kostet doch in den Steuern mehr, oder?


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Aber der kostet doch in den Steuern mehr, oder?



Jap. Aber bei deiner Laufleistung sollte man das Geld wieder reinbekommen.


----------



## Tobucu (16. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Aber der kostet doch in den Steuern mehr, oder?


Dafür ist der Sprit billiger und der Verbrauch ist geringer. Ab einer bestimmten Laufleistung ist ein Diesel die bessere Alternative.


----------



## 1821984 (17. September 2010)

schonmal an nen alten Benz gedacht? Optisch nicht grad ein Heileid aber die Dieselmotoren gehören mit zu den besten und nicht selten sind laufleistung von über 500.000km zu sehen (ohne große Reperaturaufwände). Bei den Autos musst du nur auf Rost achten. ersatzteile kannst du nicht billiger beziehen. Auuch für ne Stossstange muss man nicht gleich 500€ hinlegen wie bei allen anderen. Grad bei VW sollte man da vorsichtig sein mit den Ersatzteilpreisen!

Und mit Mercedes Dieselmotoren kennt sich fast jeder aus!
Kannst da ja mal nach schauen. 
http://www.autoscout24.de/ListGN.as...zipc=D&tab=price&mmvco=1&mmvmk0=47&mmvmml0=56


----------



## Nekro (17. September 2010)

Die meisten sind wahrscheinlich alte Taxis, also ordentlich verbrezelt.
Da würd ich eher vorsichtig sein.


----------



## nyso (17. September 2010)

Naja, die Benz haben aber alle gewaltige Laufleistungen drauf, und sie kosten monatlich locker 15-20% mehr Geld. Im Jahr entweder 2400€ oder 3400€ ist schon happig^^ Und das alleine nur die Versicherung.


----------



## Doc_Evil (17. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, die Benz haben aber alle gewaltige Laufleistungen drauf, und sie kosten monatlich locker 15-20% mehr Geld. Im Jahr entweder 2400€ oder 3400€ ist schon happig^^ Und das alleine nur die Versicherung.


Bei wieviel % fängst du denn an?
Keine Möglichkeit dich bei deinen Eltern zu versichern (als Zweitwagen)?


----------



## nyso (17. September 2010)

Ich würde bei 190% anfangen

Mein Vater hat Gott sei Dank eine gute Möglichkeit gefunden. Der will jetzt sein Motorad abmelden, und ich kann dann die Prozente, die er auf das Motorad hat, "erben". Dann bin ich bei irgendwas um die 80%.

Das mit den 2400 und 3400 war auch nur hochgerechnet. 
Directline gibt in der Werbung für den Focus 201€ monatlich an, und für den Benz 284€ monatlich. Da sollte ich noch drunter sein, aber trotzdem ist der Benz nunmal teurer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2010)

Bei Autos, die so viel km auf der Uhr haben, muss man immer mit erhöhten Kosten für Verschleißteile und Reparaturen rechnen. Wenn bei Dieselmotoren etwas kaputt geht, ist es in der Regel teuer als bei Benzinmotoren.
Aber bei der zu erwartenden Laufleistung lohnt sich da ein Diesel schon, auch wenn ich da keinen Benz nehmen würde.
Guck dir mal Franzosen an, die haben sehr gute Diesel Modelle.


----------



## nyso (18. September 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem hier?
Gebrauchtwagen: Honda, Civic, Aero Deck 1.4i 5T Klima ABS, Benzin, ? 1.980,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Oder dem Volvo V40?
http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=vimfckylhnrt

Volvo soll ja sehr sicher sein.


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2010)

So, habe mir gerade mein erstes Auto gekauft ... 

Nach unzähligen Probefahrten hat mich letztendlich ein topausgestatteter wunderschöner phanterschwarzer _Ford Fiesta_ _Fifty 1,3 8V_ überzeugt. 
Ich war allerdings durch meine Liebe zur USA etwas voreingenommen. Die US cars standen auf meiner Wunschliste ohnehin ganz oben.  

Händlerbilder im Ahnang.

Daten:


> Preis - 8.800 € inkl. neuwertigen Winterreifen auf Stahlfelgen
> Erstzulassung - 08/2007
> Kilometerstand - 31.000 km
> Leistung - 70 PS (Benziner)
> ...


Da ich ja bereits den Diesel-Fiesta meines Opas fahren durfte habe ich den direkten Vergleich und trotz identischer PS ist der Benziner vor allem beim Beschleunigen viel stärker. Der zieht richtig an während der Diesel eher gemächlich auf Touren kommt.

Das Angebot war echt ein super Deal mit dem Händler.  

_PS: Eigene Fotos kommen vielleicht in den nächsten Tagen._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Sieht doch sehr gut aus. 
Kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder vom Motorraum machen, und ein paar vom Kofferaum, also ohne Abdeckung.
Angeblich rosten Fiesta dort mal.


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2010)

Jo, ich finde den Wagen auch voll geil. 

Bilder kommen, wie gesagt, in den nächsten Tagen. 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Angeblich rosten Fiesta dort mal.


Noch rostet gar nichts. Ich habe mir den Wagen ganz genau angesehen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

So wie es aussieht wirds bei mir jetzt der Ford Focus Turnier 1,4L 55KW Bj. 2000 in wunderschönem rot

Der kostet monatlich wenig, ist 1. Hand, Top gepflegt, und kostet normal zwischen 3000-4500€
Im Laden sogar 5000-7000€, laut Fordhändler um die Ecke.

Und ich bekomme ihn für 2200€, das nenne ich mal verhandelt


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. September 2010)

*@boss3D: * Ich denke, da hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen 

Mich würden jetzt vor allen Dingen die Verbrauchswerte interessieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Mein Audi verbraucht nun aush endlich mal das, was er laut Datenblatt so verbrauchen soll, die freie Werkstatt hat also Recht gehabt, was den Defekt angeht.
Soviel zum Thema Vertragswerkstatt.


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> *@boss3D: * Ich denke, da hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen


Danke. Glaube ich auch.  
Sparsam, günstig in der Erhaltung und trotzdem genug Reserven für ein Minimum an Fahrspaß. 


Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mich würden jetzt vor allen Dingen die Verbrauchswerte interessieren


Der Wagen steht gerade in der Werkstatt weil ich ihn noch durchchecken lasse. In ein paar Tagen/Wochen, wenn ich die erste Dankfüllung verfahren habe, kann ich angeben, wie es mit dem Verbrauch aussieht. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## roadgecko (23. September 2010)

Ich kann morgen erstmal gucken das ich mir einen neuen Schlüßel für mein Felgenschloß bastel. Die ungefähren Maße habe ich schon 

Laut Vorbesitzer soll der Schlüßel im Auto sein aber da ist nichts. Meist findet man solche Sachen ja auch wenn die Felgen schon ab sind


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Audi verbraucht nun aush endlich mal das, was er laut Datenblatt so verbrauchen soll, die freie Werkstatt hat also Recht gehabt, was den Defekt angeht.
> Soviel zum Thema Vertragswerkstatt.



Und was nimmt er jetzt so?




boss3D schrieb:


> Der Wagen steht gerade in der Werkstatt weil ich ihn noch durchchecken  lasse. In ein paar Tagen/Wochen, wenn ich die erste Dankfüllung  verfahren habe, kann ich angeben, wie es mit dem Verbrauch aussieht.



Dafür brauchst du den Tank nicht komplett leer machen - würde ich eh nicht empfehlen, da es schlecht für den Motor und den Kat ist. Einfach den Tank voll machen, 100 km fahren und dann wieder so viel Tanken, bis der Tank voll ist, dann weißt du es


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und was nimmt er jetzt so?


 
Im Stadtverkehr so 10-11 Liter (vorher 14), Über Land 8-9 Liter (vorher 12) und Autobahn weiß ich nicht, weil ich noch keine gefahren bin.

Klar ist aber auch, dass das von der Fahrweise abhängig ist, ist ja ein Turbo Motor. 
Ich fahre aber so wie vorher auch und verbrauche nun 3 Liter weniger, was OK ist.


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Stadtverkehr so 10-11 Liter (vorher 14), Über Land 8-9 Liter (vorher 12) und Autobahn weiß ich nicht, weil ich noch keine gefahren bin.
> 
> Klar ist aber auch, dass das von der Fahrweise abhängig ist, ist ja ein Turbo Motor.
> Ich fahre aber so wie vorher auch und verbrauche nun 3 Liter weniger, was OK ist.



Trotzdem voll übertrieben der Verbrauch, da komme ich mit der gleichen Spritmenge fast doppelt so weit wie du


----------



## Larson (23. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> *Dafür brauchst du den Tank nicht komplett leer machen - würde ich eh nicht empfehlen, da es schlecht für den Motor und den Kat ist.* Einfach den Tank voll machen, 100 km fahren und dann wieder so viel Tanken, bis der Tank voll ist, dann weißt du es



Wie kommt man auf so etwas?  
Du wirst doch wohl einen Kraftstofffilter haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Trotzdem voll übertrieben der Verbrauch, da komme ich mit der gleichen Spritmenge fast doppelt so weit wie du


 
Tja, schon klar, dafür hat der Audi aber mehr Leistung und einen größeren Tank, also, für den Fall dass ich mehr tanken muss, ich stehe eher im Stau als du.


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

Was hat Ford eigentlich so für Problemstellen? Also bestimmte Stellen, wo sie gerne rosten etc.? Irgendwas bekannt, was Focus-typisch ist?


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. September 2010)

Larson schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf so etwas?
> Du wirst doch wohl einen Kraftstofffilter haben.



Wird immer so gesagt - auch von meinem KFZ-Meister - und ich denke, da wird auch etwas wahres dran sein. Ich habe jedoch bisher noch nie den Tank komplett leer gefahren und werde es auch in der Zukunft nicht freiwillig tun 




nyso schrieb:


> Was hat Ford eigentlich so für Problemstellen? Also  bestimmte Stellen, wo sie gerne rosten etc.? Irgendwas bekannt, was  Focus-typisch ist?



Beim Ford Ka/Fiesta rostet der Tankdeckel zB. ziemlich stark.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, schon klar, dafür hat der Audi  aber mehr Leistung und einen größeren Tank, also, für den Fall dass ich  mehr tanken muss, ich stehe eher im Stau als du.



Das stimmt wohl


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2010)

Ich hab mich mal wieder bei den Cabrios umgesehen, und muss sagen, unter den "Billigheimern" gefällt mir der Peugeot 207CC optisch ganz gut. Die Kisten gibt es auch vergleichsweise günstig. Jemand schonmal in so einem Teil gesessen/gefahren?

Z3 oder Z4 wäre ja ein Traum, aber die richtigen Roadster sind ja reine Zweitautos und nicht günstig im Unterhalt. Denke der Peugeot wäre zum Geldbeutel humaner.
Alltagstauglich... naja, mit viel Phantasie bekommt man doch sicher 3 Getränkekisten irgendwie rein. Einen auf dem Beifahrersitz anschnallen z.B.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Alltagstauglich... naja, mit viel Phantasie bekommt man doch sicher 3 Getränkekisten irgendwie rein. Einen auf dem Beifahrersitz anschnallen z.B.


 
Kauf dir einen Dachgepäckträger dazu oder schau nach, ob eine Anhängerkupplung passt.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. September 2010)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich letzten Sonntag den Audi A1 105 PS Diesel gefahren bin?
Beim lokalen Audi-Händler war Tag der offenen Tür, und man konnte ung. 15 km mit dem Audi fahren.
Theoretisch hätte man auch stundenlang fahren können, was hätten die schon machen sollen, wenn man nach 3 wiederkommt? Einen anmaulen?
Nur den A1 kann das Autohaus jetzt wegwerfen, war n Neuwagen und so ziemlich jeder hat bestimmt dauernd Vollstoff damit gegeben, dem Motor hats bestimmt nicht gut getan.

Eigentlich ein echt nettes Auto, nur der Preis ist halt abartig.
Fürs Geld hol ich mir lieber nen Golf GTI


----------



## Pagz (23. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Z3 oder Z4 wäre ja ein Traum, aber die richtigen Roadster sind ja reine Zweitautos und nicht günstig im Unterhalt. Denke der Peugeot wäre zum Geldbeutel humaner.
> Alltagstauglich... naja, mit viel Phantasie bekommt man doch sicher 3 Getränkekisten irgendwie rein. Einen auf dem Beifahrersitz anschnallen z.B.


so teuer ist der Z3 nicht. Anschaffung eh nicht, und Unterhalt geht auch, wenn du nicht gleich nen 6+ Zylinder nimmst. Die Vierzylinder begnügen sich alle mit ca 8L und sind sehr billig zu versichern


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Theoretisch hätte man auch stundenlang fahren können, was hätten die schon machen sollen, wenn man nach 3 wiederkommt? Einen anmaulen?


 
Die Bullerei hinter schicken?


----------



## Dustin91 (23. September 2010)

Ja, das wäre ne Möglichkeit.
Man hätte einfach die Testkennzeichen wegmachen und die eigenen Kennzeichen draufmachen sollen 
Wäre erst bei der ersten Polizeikontrolle aufgefallen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Oder irgendeinen Penn... äh.. Obdachlosen hinschicken, der holt den Wagen, du bestichst ihn mit billigem Fusel, damit er dir den Wagen gibt und haust damit ab, schnell nach Polen (bis die bei Audi merken, dass der Wagen nicht wieder kommt, bist du schon in der Ukraine ).
Dort den Wagen irgendwo verkloppen und sich mit dem Erlös einen Golf kaufen.
Beim gleichen Händler...


----------



## Dustin91 (23. September 2010)

Der hat aber nur Audis
Dann muss ich aber erst mal nen Obdachlosen finden, der nen Führerschein hat
Cool war der Tag der offenen Tür auch, da ich bei der Tombola immerhin eine Peltor Schutzbrille im Wert von ~20 € gewonnen habe, und zwar die:

Schutzbrillen

Mit bronzefarbenen Gläsern

Desweiteren saß ich in einem TT Roadster, A5 S-Line (sehr geil), A5 Sportback (Bang & Olufsen regelt) und nen R8 Spider hab ich von außen gesehen 

Für was ist eigtl. bei manchen Audis der Anschluss im Handschuhfach?
Ist der dazu da, um mit einem Kabel Mp3-Player o.ä. zu verbinden, oder für Werkstattgeräte?
Bei einem stand, dass das ein multimediaanschluss ist oder so, bei einem anderen nicht.
Bestimmt kann man da Geräte anschließen, das Auto hacken, elektr. Wegfahrsperren deaktivieren etc. und wegfahren...
je mehr Technik, desto schlimmer


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Wenn ich bei Ferrari einen Wagen kaufen will, wird Fernando Alonso eingeflogen, der mir dann das Auto zeigt.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> so teuer ist der Z3 nicht. Anschaffung eh nicht, und Unterhalt geht auch, wenn du nicht gleich nen 6+ Zylinder nimmst. Die Vierzylinder begnügen sich alle mit ca 8L und sind sehr billig zu versichern


Ja stimmt, aber die Ersatzteile und Werkstattkosten gehen bei BMW doch mehr ins Geld als bei günstigeren Marken. Viel Wertigkeit kostet halt auch viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Viel Wertigkeit kostet halt auch viel.


 
So kann mans auch sehen. 
Schlimme Stimmen behaupten sogar, dass BMW extra mehr Geld verlangt, weil der BMW Besitzer bereit ist, mehr zu bezahlen. 
ist wie bei Apple.


----------



## seth0487 (24. September 2010)

Ich fahr ein Zweirad(s. Avatar). Es ist eine Kawasaki ZZR 600. Vieles wurde schon von mir umgebaut!
Hier ein schöneres Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (24. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Was hat Ford eigentlich so für Problemstellen? Also bestimmte Stellen, wo sie gerne rosten etc.? Irgendwas bekannt, was Focus-typisch ist?



Hier gibt es ein kleines Info-Video Auto Videos - Gebrauchtwagen im Test


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen erstmal gucken das ich mir einen neuen Schlüßel für mein Felgenschloß bastel. Die ungefähren Maße habe ich schon


Einfach zu ner netten Werkstatt gehen und fragen.
Bei meinem Ford hat der Schrauber nen Kästchen mit allen gängigen Varianten(sind im Endeffekt nur ~20, so viel zur Sicherheit) raus gesucht, mir die Nuss gelassen und dann auf meine Rechnung neu bestellt(keine 20€).


Dustin91 schrieb:


> Für was ist eigtl. bei manchen Audis der Anschluss im Handschuhfach?
> Ist der dazu da, um mit einem Kabel Mp3-Player o.ä. zu verbinden, oder für Werkstattgeräte?
> Bei einem stand, dass das ein multimediaanschluss ist oder so, bei einem anderen nicht.


Wird halt der USB/Ipod Anschluss sein. Hab ich bei meinem nachgerüsteten Radio genau so gemacht.

Der "Werkstattanschluss" ist eine fest montierte Buchse und befindet sich normalerweise auf der Fahrerseite.

@Adrenalize:
Was ist mit Fiats "Bötchen" oder Fords "Straßenka"? Zu schwach motorisiert?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ....oder Fords "Straßenka"? Zu schwach motorisiert?



Ich habe heuet seit Jahren mal wieder einen Streetka live gesehen. 
Abartig. Was für Proportionen  .


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2010)

Er sieht von Hinten besser aus als von Vorne, aber ansonsten?

Auf jeden Fall besser als die Franzosen mit Wellblech als Verdeckklappe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Er sieht von Hinten besser aus als von Vorne, aber ansonsten?



Von der Seite ist es grausig, das hintere Rad steht soweit ab vom Fahrgastraum, dass es aussieht als gehöre es gar nicht mehr zum Auto. Wer designed sowas? Und vor allem warum?


----------



## Adrenalize (24. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Adrenalize:
> Was ist mit Fiats "Bötchen" oder Fords "Straßenka"? Zu schwach motorisiert?


Hm, der Barchetta ist meines Wissens nicht sehr pflegeleicht und wird auch schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr produziert.
Der Ka hat mir schon immer von allen Fords am wenigsten gefallen. Ähnlich wie beim Renault mit dem Twingo. Selbst wenn das die perfekten Autos wären, würde ich sie allein wegen der Optik nicht kaufen.

Ich dachte mir halt, irgendwas muss Peugeot ja richtig machen, immerhin ist der 206 CC iirc das meistverkaufteste Cabrio auf deutschen Straßen. Nur sieht der von hinten aus wie ein Wäschekorb mit den Henkeln da, und der Innenraum beim 206er ist ja so fieses Hartplastik mit Rauhfaserprägung.
Dennoch startete der 20er die Kleincabriowelle. Es folten Opel Tigra, Mitsubishi Colt NCZ oder wie der heißt, Nissan Micra gibts auch mit Faltdach, Megane CC als hässlicheres Gegenstück zum 307 CC usw.

Am gelungensten von den Faltern sehen natürlich Mercedes SLK und der aktuelle BMW Z4 aus, da stimmt die Linienführung. Aber beide sind halt nicht ganz billig, und vom SLK hab ich schon Negatives über eine indirekte Lenkung und die Kompressormotoren gehört.

Und der Hauptnachteil von allen Cabrios und Roadstern ist halt, dass da nix reingeht. Wenn ich meine 2-3 Getränkekästen nicht vom Getränkemarkt nahc Hause bekomme, nützt mir der tollste Roadster nix. Ich brauch mein Mezzo Mix (Zero).


----------



## boss3D (24. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Von der Seite ist es grausig, das hintere  Rad steht soweit ab vom Fahrgastraum, dass es aussieht als gehöre es gar  nicht mehr zum Auto. Wer designed sowas? Und vor allem warum?


Der Streetka ist imho auch nichts anderes, als ein Frauenauto, genau wie der normale Ka und wer versteht schon Frauen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. September 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und der Hauptnachteil von allen Cabrios und Roadstern ist halt, dass da nix reingeht. Wenn ich meine 2-3 Getränkekästen nicht vom Getränkemarkt nahc Hause bekomme, nützt mir der tollste Roadster nix. Ich brauch mein Mezzo Mix (Zero).



Ich dachte auch bis vor kurzem das in so einen Roadster nix reingeht. Stimmt aber zum Glück nicht. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mit meinem TT Roadster 2 PC`s, einen Server, 2 Notebooks, eine Kiste Zubehör und mein Werkzeug fein säuberlich in meinen Kofferraum ge-Tetrist  .

Insofern ist es für mich ein echtes Alltagsauto, da ich in der Regel ohnehin nie wesentlich mehr transportiere. Und wenn ich noch größere Auslieferungen mache, dann sowieso nicht alleine und mein Kollege fährt einen Octavia Combi, da geht die komplette EDV von einem 10 Mann Büro rein.

Heute war ich einkaufen, aber das ist die leichteste Übung für mein "Nutzfahrzeug". 2 Getränkekisten, 4 Tüten, mein Werkezugkoffer (der ist immer dabei) und ein halbes Hähnchen hatten Platz in Hülle und Fülle  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. September 2010)

Das kann man sich bei nem Roadster kaum vorstellen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das kann man sich bei nem Roadster kaum vorstellen.



War ganz lustig beim Einladen, als die Sekretärinen die bei uns vor der Tür ihr Raucherpäuschen gemacht haben und ich vier oder fünf mal mit nem PC oder ner Kiste unter dem Arm an mein Wägelchen gelaufen bin und es in den Kofferraum gepuzzelt habe. Nach dem fünften Mal sprach mich eine an und fragte wieso der Wagen von innen größer als von aussen ist, darauf sagte ich ihr, daß das daranliegt, da er von innen größer als von aussen sei  .


----------



## 8800 GT (24. September 2010)

IT: Bist du jetzt eig. voll und ganz zufrieden mit dem 211 PS Motor oder hättest du Lust nach mehr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2010)

Mir ist der zu langsam, fühlt sich eher nach 170PS an.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. September 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> IT: Bist du jetzt eig. voll und ganz zufrieden mit dem 211 PS Motor oder hättest du Lust nach mehr?



Der Motor ist wohl der beste 2 Liter den ich je gefahren bin. Extrem gut abgestimmt, top Leistung, abartig niedriger Verbrauch. Mein Wägelchen wiegt ohne Fahrer nur rund 1.300 kg, dafür ist der Motor sehr passend. Und wenn ich sehe was für Leistungsmonster ich damit stehen lasse, dann ist das mehr als beeindruckend.
Um noch einmal auf den Verbrauch einzugehen, ich hatte schon viele Fahrzeuge und ein sehr unvorteilhaftes Streckenprofil (über 90% Stadtverkehr) aber wenn ich sehe das ich meist im Schnitt pro Tankfühlung Werte die mit einer 8 beginnen habe, dann beeindruckt mich das absolut. Mein 318i BMW brauchte damals um die 10 Liter bei 113 PS und da war ich jedes Wochenende in einem anderen Land mit, also extrem viel Autobahn. Unglaublich was heute möglich ist  .

Aber mehr Leistung ist immer besser  . Wenn ich heute wieder bestellen würde, dann wäre ich absolut hin und her gerissen zwischen dem jetzigen Motor oder dem 2,5 Liter im RS. Auch wenn ich mit dem RS wohl im Alltag keinen km/h schneller fahren würde, aber noch mehr Kraftreserven wären auch schön  .


----------



## roadgecko (24. September 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einfach zu ner netten Werkstatt gehen und fragen.
> Bei meinem Ford hat der Schrauber nen Kästchen mit allen gängigen Varianten(sind im Endeffekt nur ~20, so viel zur Sicherheit) raus gesucht, mir die Nuss gelassen und dann auf meine Rechnung neu bestellt(keine 20€).
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind gute Nachrichten. Ich habe mir so eine Nuß selber gebaut und auf der Fahrerseite gingen die beiden Sicherungen noch relativ gut ab. Und dann auf der Beifahrerseite sind die stifte abgebrochen, die übrigens aus hochwertigem Werkzeugstahl waren. Zack neue Stifte fest geschweißt neuer Anlauf und wieder ab. Jetzt frage ich morgen mal bei Ford nach einem Schlüßel. Wenn nicht kann ich jetzt wenigstens die "Schlößer" richtig vermessen und einen Schlüßel bauen der 100%ig packt


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> War ganz lustig beim Einladen, als die Sekretärinen die bei uns vor der Tür ihr Raucherpäuschen gemacht haben und ich vier oder fünf mal mit nem PC oder ner Kiste unter dem Arm an mein Wägelchen gelaufen bin und es in den Kofferraum gepuzzelt habe. Nach dem fünften Mal sprach mich eine an und fragte wieso der Wagen von innen größer als von aussen ist, darauf sagte ich ihr, daß das daranliegt, da er von innen größer als von aussen sei  .



Geschichten schriebt das Leben. 

Aber 1300 Kilo ist für heutig Verhälnisse ja auch sensationell wenig. Hat der TT irgendwelche macken oder läuft mit dem alles glatt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. September 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Aber 1300 Kilo ist für heutig Verhälnisse ja auch sensationell wenig. Hat der TT irgendwelche macken oder läuft mit dem alles glatt?



Noch ist alles im lindgrünen Bereich. Ich hoffe mal es bleibt auch so. Was das Gewicht angeht, das dürfte zum Teil daran liegen das die Karosse zu 70% aus Alu ist.
Vor ein paar Minuten habe ich meine Winterräder bestellt, sieht dann ungefähr so aus:


----------



## roadgecko (25. September 2010)

Ken Block mal wieder


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

So muss man um die Kurven fahren... 
Blick durchs Seitenfenster reicht.


----------



## roadgecko (25. September 2010)

Ein Fiesta mit 650ps ist aber auch schon brutal


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Die Karre ist aber alles andere als Serie, da ist wohl nur noch das Blechkleid übrig geblieben. 
Aber die Reifen zum Schluss wegfetzen hat schon was, müsste ich auch mal auf vorm Carport machen.


----------



## roadgecko (25. September 2010)

Aber der neue Satz Reifen sollte schon daneben liegen. Nicht erst hinterher organisieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Man konnte aber an den Spuren aufm Asphalt gut sehen, dass das nicht alles beim ersten Mal geklappt hat. 
sieht aber super aus, wie er um den Typen mit dem Elektroroller Kreise gefahren ist.


----------



## roadgecko (25. September 2010)

Wer sagt das er es war ?  Aber ich meine ohne übung geht da nichts.


----------



## computertod (25. September 2010)

sind 180 sachen für meinen Fahrschul A3 gut?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Wenns innerorts war, dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. September 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> sind 180 sachen für meinen Fahrschul A3 gut?



Gibt es überhaupt noch langsamere A3's?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Jop, den Leihwagen, den ich mal hatte, mit dem zerschlissenen Cockpit, der lief nicht mal mehr 150.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, den Leihwagen, den ich mal hatte, mit dem zerschlissenen Cockpit, der lief nicht mal mehr 150.



Du scheinst Totalschäden magisch anzuziehen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Dafür kann ich nichts. Du hättest die Karre mal sehen sollen, dass sie sowas noch als Leihwagen anbieten ist echt ein Witz.
Der hatte die 1.6 Liter Maschine drin.


----------



## Tobucu (25. September 2010)

Da haste ja noch Glück. Ich mußte letzt mit einen Corsa Ecoflex mit 70 PS von Berlin nach Hause fahren. Hat auch nur 7,9 Liter auf 100 Km gebraucht. Hat mich gewundert weil ich nach Hause wollte und den Wagen fast nur mit Topspeed bewegt hab. Aufdem Rückweg war ich gemächlicher.


----------



## Hardwell (25. September 2010)

wie hält man eigentlich marder vom auto fern?
gibt es da besondere tricks oder hilfsmittel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Entweder Garage oder eine Katze im Motorraum einklemmen.


----------



## Nekro (25. September 2010)

Es gibt "Verscheuchgeräte" die auf bestimmten Frequenzen alle X-Minuten einen kurzen Ton senden, das soll sie angeblich verscheuchen.
Manchmal helfen Klo-Steine gegen Mader, es gibt aber auch solche Steine extra gegen Mader.
Aber wirklich effektiv sind nur die wenigsten. Musst halt ausprobieren, probiers mal mit Klostein, ist am billigsten oder wenn du ne Katze hast, schneid nen Büschel ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Hundehaare sollen funktionieren, sofern sie frisch geschnitten sind.
Und nicht gerade von Yorkshire kommen.


----------



## Tobucu (25. September 2010)

Die Büschel müssen Regelmäßig erneuert werden weil die mit der Zeit den Geruch verlieren.
Habe auch von Leuten gehört die Drahtgeflecht unters Auto legen. Der Marder mag darauf nicht rumlaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Ich vertraue da lieber Elektroschocks. 
Ist auch lustig, wenn man in der Werkstatt ist und der Geselle unters Auto greift.


----------



## Dr. Cox (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich vertraue da lieber Elektroschocks.
> Ist auch lustig, wenn man in der Werkstatt ist und der Geselle unters Auto greift.



So etwas habe ich auch bei mir immer im Auto  

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17272&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Ich hab da eher sowas im Auge... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY-AS13fl30


----------



## Dr. Cox (25. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da eher sowas im Auge...



Gefällt mir 


PS: So viel zum Audi TT:

YouTube - Audi TT Vs Volvo V70 T5





> Actually, it works quite well. Then you just lay the back seats down and blow up the air mattress.
> I may drive a family car, but it's a family that rapes the shit out  of almost any stock VAG product. I remember when I was 14 and thought  Audi's were cool too, though. It's okay. You just need time to learn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Ich finde die Werbung geil. 

Fällt dir auf, was das für ein Auto sein kann, was verpixelt wurde? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxRzQnLZMxk


----------



## Dr. Cox (25. September 2010)

Einfach nur geil


----------



## Nekro (25. September 2010)

Werbung ist aber alt, lief vor paar Monaten hier im Fernseh ^^
Gibts auch mit nem Cayenne wo der Typ in der Bar sitzt und ner Frau was drüber erzählt^^



> Fällt dir auf, was das für ein Auto sein kann, was verpixelt wurde?


hm, n A3 vllt. ...  Schwer zu erkennen


----------



## boss3D (25. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> hm, n A3 vllt. ...  Schwer zu erkennen


Für einen A3 kommt mir der zu niedrig vor. Ich würde fast auf einen R8 tippen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Werbung ist aber alt, lief vor paar Monaten hier im Fernseh ^^
> Gibts auch mit nem Cayenne wo der Typ in der Bar sitzt und ner Frau was drüber erzählt^^


 
Weiß ich, aber die mit dem Typen an der Autobahn kommt einfach geileer rüber.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Für einen A3 kommt mir der zu niedrig vor. Ich würde fast auf einen R8 tippen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Neeee, würde eher auf 'nen 1er Audi mit AMG-Sportpaket tippen.. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß ich, aber die mit dem Typen an der Autobahn kommt einfach geileer rüber.



Zu geil die Filme.  Guckst du: Status-Symptome


----------



## Nekro (26. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Für einen A3 kommt mir der zu niedrig vor. Ich würde fast auf einen R8 tippen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich hoff du verstehst wie ernst mein Post war


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. September 2010)

Schaut euch mal dieses kleine feine Video an 
WEnn ich die Amis sonst nicht wegen ihren gloreichen erfindungen mag, aber das können sie ^^ Son Bike möcht ich mal besitzen, hab die teile mal live gesehen, schon der sound is extrem geil. 8Liter Big Block in nem Mopped, das is richtig geil, mit dem Drehmoment dreht der Reifen bei 200 km/h noch durch wenn man mal am griff zieht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcZ6r1Vq9Qg&feature=related


----------



## Nekro (26. September 2010)

coole Sache, aber ich mags lieber auf 4 Rädern


----------



## Zoon (26. September 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> 
> 
> PS: So viel zum Audi TT:



Da hat der wohl das nur das alte Modell TT mit der kleinen 180 PS Ausbaustufe erwischt ...


----------



## Tobucu (26. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Da hat der wohl das nur das alte Modell TT mit der kleinen 180 PS Ausbaustufe erwischt ...


Den  alten hat man auch mit 150 PS gekriegt. Im heutigen verbauen die auch den klein 1.8 TFSI mit 160 PS.


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, nach langem überlegen will ich mir auch mal meinen ersten fahrbaren Untersatz kaufen. Hab mir da unteranderem auch was feines gefunden. Allerdings gibts da einige Mängel zu beseitigen.Deshalb wollte ich mal euren Rat hören, weil ich von Autos so gut wie keine Ahnung habe.
Geht um das folgende Angebot:  Gebrauchtwagen: Mitsubishi, Eclipse, 2000 GS-16V Klima TUNING, Benzin, ? 3.000,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Ich hab mir den Wagen ausgesucht, weil ich ihn optisch am besten finde (ja ich weiß es gibt andere Eclipsen zur Auswahl). Wie gesagt da ich davon nicht viel verstehe, würde eben gern ein fertiggetunte Kiste nehmen. 
Das eigentliche Problem steht in der Fahrzeugbeschreibung... defkter ABS Block .

Jetzt wollte ich mich mal bei euch informieren, ob da noch was zu machen ist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen .


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

Hm, da muss vieles neugemacht werden. Frontschürze neu, dann Front- und Heckschürze neu lackieren lassen etc.

Außerdem, bei wie viel Prozent stehst du denn jetzt?
Wie viele Jahre hast du deinen Füherschein?

2000 cm² und 145 PS tun monatlich fies weh als Fahranfänger


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> 2000 cm² und 145 PS tun monatlich fies weh als Fahranfänger



Hubraum und Motorleistung stehen nicht direkt in Relation zu den Kosten.


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

Klar, bei den Kosten für die Versicherung so weit ich weiß.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar, bei den Kosten für die Versicherung so weit ich weiß.



Nö. Es war mal so, ist aber schon über 10 Jahre her.
Zum Vergleich mein Wagen mit 211 PS und 2 Liter Hubraum kostet mich rund 800,- Euro Versicherung im Jahr (HF + VK). Mit 340 PS und 2,5 Liter läge er bei knapp über 400,- Euro.


----------



## Mosed (26. September 2010)

Für Geld kann man den sicherlich tauschen. In der Frontschütze sind ja auch noch risse...

Schonmal mit nem Auto mit Tieferlegungsfedern gefahren? Der hat zudem ja noch ein Bodykit.
Ich habe auch Tieferlegungsfedern und bin davon mittlerweile ziemlich genervt. Bei jeder größeren Erhebung auf der Straße muss man sich fragen, ob man sich die Ölwanne abreißt (bei dir dann noch die Frontschürze) und es ist knüppelhart. Sicherheitstechnisch ist es auch fraglich (Wenn nur die Federn getauscht wurden).
Ich werden wohl sobald Geld verfügbar ist auf normale Federn wechseln und dabei gleich die Stoßdämpfer tauschen.


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, da muss vieles neugemacht werden. Frontschürze neu, dann Front- und Heckschürze neu lackieren lassen etc.
> 
> Außerdem, bei wie viel Prozent stehst du denn jetzt?
> Wie viele Jahre hast du deinen Füherschein?
> ...




Also Führerschein hab ich erst seid Anfang März. Bin aber über meinen Vater versichert. Der hat 55% . Was die Lack schäden angeht mach ich mir da nicht so viele sorgen (Evtl. die Beulen auf dem Dach vllt ). Das wird dann alles vom Preis abgezogen  , den 3000 € will ich für das Teil eh nicht ausgeben. Ich frag mich halt nur, ob man was mit dem defekten ABS Block was amchen kann, weil ohne kann man ja schlecht fahren, erst recht als Anfäger .
Naja und die Versicherungs/Verbrauchskosten muss ich mir wohl auch noch gedanken machen .


----------



## Nekro (26. September 2010)

Also so ein verbasteltes und bestimmt verheiztes Auto würd ich nicht kaufen! Besonders bei 200tkm.
Ist zwar ein Sauger, aber trotzdem zu viel gelaufen und Eclipse sind ja typische Hobby-rennautos 
Immer schön Gib ihm!
Such dir lieber ein anderes, was in nem besseren Zustand ist  Willst du denn unbedingt ein "getuntes" ?


----------



## Klutten (26. September 2010)

Ohne funktionierendes ABS gibt es auch keine bunte Plakette auf dem hinteren Kennzeichen.


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ohne funktionierendes ABS gibt es auch keine bunte Plakette auf dem hinteren Kennzeichen.



  Ist mir klar. Deshalb ja die Frage, ob mans austauschen oder reparieren kann. 

@Nekro 

Wär mir schon lieber. Da ich nur paar järchen damit fahren will, würde mir paar Schürzen reichen. Ansonsten hät ich noch den hier zur Auswahl >klick mich< 

Bei diesem Model wurde der Innenraum ganz gut eingerichtet. Zumindestens siehts nicht so verbraucht aus. Aber da müsste man selber äußerlich was machen. Außerdehm gefällt mir die Farbe Silber bei der Eclipse nicht besonders und ne Neulackierung für so ein altes Auto wär mir auch zu teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Und wie prüft ihr das, reinsetzen und bremsen?


----------



## Klutten (26. September 2010)

Es gibt doch Warnlampen im Cockpit. Manche Leute überbrücken die auch und  schalten sie entweder aus oder auf den Airbag, aber irgendwann kennst du die Intervalle und merkst sofort, dass da einer rumgepfuscht hat.


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

Dat ist mir shcon zu hoch Leute ...

Aber so wie ichs verstanden hab, kann man das Teil austauschen oder? Irgend einer ne Idee was das ganze kosten würde? 
Ach ja wollt noch fragen, ob man im Inet nachgucken kann, wieviel die Versicherung für so ein Modell kosten würde. Gibts da auch ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es gibt doch Warnlampen im Cockpit. Manche Leute überbrücken die auch und schalten sie entweder aus oder auf den Airbag, aber irgendwann kennst du die Intervalle und merkst sofort, dass da einer rumgepfuscht hat.


 
Ihr guckt euch nur die Lampen an? 
Du veräppelst mich doch jetzt, oder? 

Das ABS an dem Wagen meines Dads war mal kaputt, aber die Kontrollampe im Cockpit leuchtete trotzdem, wenn man den Motor einschaltete.


----------



## roadgecko (26. September 2010)

Also so eine "verheitzte Bastelbude" würde ich mir nicht kaufen. Such dir lieber was im Originalzustand wo halt "nur" die üblichen Verschleißteile gewechselt worden sind. 

Und mit dem Sportfahrwerk ist alles am wackeln und steinhart was nur den wenigsten gefällt. Mein Bruder würde sich auch nicht nocheinmal ein Auto mit sportfahrwerk (Fiesta ST - und da ist das Fahrwerk noch ein weiches Spotfahrwerk) kaufen.

@ quantenslipstream ist es nicht normal das die leuchtet wenn das ABS NICHT geht ?!?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Also, die Kontrolllampe leuchtet beim Starten des Wagens kurz auf und geht dann aus. Wenn sie fährend des Fahrens blinken würde, wäre das ABS defekt, stand so in der Betriebsanleitung.


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also so eine "verheitzte Bastelbude" würde ich mir nicht kaufen. Such dir lieber was im Originalzustand wo halt "nur" die üblichen Verschleißteile gewechselt worden sind.
> 
> Und mit dem Sportfahrwerk ist alles am wackeln und steinhart was nur den wenigsten gefällt. Mein Bruder würde sich auch nicht nocheinmal ein Auto mit sportfahrwerk (Fiesta ST - und da ist das Fahrwerk noch ein weiches Spotfahrwerk) kaufen.



Naja das Modell ist in gutem Zustand schwer zu finden. Ich weiß, dass man normalerweiße von solchen Kisten generell die weg lassen sollte, weil die einfach zu alt sind. Aber für ein neueres Auto hab ich im mom nicht genügeng Geld und mir fällt da auch kein Auto ein, was mir jetzt spontan gefallen würde. 
Ein Arbeitskolege und mein Vater sagen, ich soll bis zum Neujahr warten, weil da Autos meistens am günstigsten sind (1 Jahr äter so zusagen),woduch man den Kaufpreis evtl. nochmal runterdrücken kann.
Und wie gesagtselber tunen würd ich ungern, da ich mich da überhaupt nicht auskenne und neue Lackierung wäre auch zu teuer für so einen alten Wagen.


----------



## roadgecko (26. September 2010)

Ich meine ja nur das die 3.000 besser investiert werden können.
Vielleicht kannst du dich ja noch ein bisschen "umsehen"


----------



## Klutten (26. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ihr guckt euch nur die Lampen an?
> Du veräppelst mich doch jetzt, oder?
> 
> Das ABS an dem Wagen meines Dads war mal kaputt, aber die Kontrollampe im Cockpit leuchtete trotzdem, wenn man den Motor einschaltete.



Eine andere Möglichkeit der Überprüfung wäre nur noch die Probefahrt, die aber aktuell noch nicht im Gesetz verankert ist - kommt aber. Ansonsten kann man sich auf die Kontrolllampen eigentlich verlassen. Mir ist bis jetzt auch nicht bekannt, dass bei der von dir beschriebenen Leuchtfunktion eine Disfunktion des ABS möglich ist. Sofern spätestens im nächsten Jahr für uns der HU-Adapter kommt, werden aber Steuergeräte automatisch ausgelesen und somit jeder Fehler entlarvt. Angesichts der vielen Fehler, die sich so in einem Steuergerät im Laufe der Zeit anhäufen, kann das aber für den Fahrzeughalter schnell nach hinten losgehen. Selbst fehlerfrei funktionierende Kfz haben oft bis zu 30 oder mehr Fehler abgelegt - bleibt eben nur die Frage nach der Fehlerkategorie und Einstufung durch den Staat und bedingt durch die Hersteller.

Für Fahrzeuge ab 04/2006 gibt es schon jetzt die Pflicht, Systemdaten (Licht, Assistenzsysteme, ...) zu prüfen - und da gibt es nahezu nur erhebliche Mängel. Es ist für uns schon schwer dem Kunden klar zu machen, dass er aufgrund seines nicht funktionierenden Abbiegelichts oder eines defekten Tagfahrlichts keine Plakette bekommt.


----------



## roadgecko (26. September 2010)

Ich habe ma eine Frage zu meinem Ford Focus Bj.:2002, wenn ich den Zündschlüßel auf Stellung 2 drehe fängt auf einmal der linke kleine Lautsprecher unter dem Lenkrad ganz schnell an zu klackern / knacken und wenn ich den Motor starte ist alles wieder normal


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nur das die 3.000 besser investiert werden können.
> Vielleicht kannst du dich ja noch ein bisschen "umsehen"



Meinst du also ich soll mir einen ungetunten kaufen und dan doch selber was drauß machen? Weil in dem Fall kenn ich mich wie gesagt kaum aus. Denk ma im Inet wird sich die ein oder andere Seite finden lassen, wo man für die Kiste teile herbekommt .


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Eine andere Möglichkeit der Überprüfung wäre nur noch die Probefahrt, die aber aktuell noch nicht im Gesetz verankert ist - kommt aber.


 
Nun ja, aber dann kommen die subjekltiven Betrachtungsweisen zum Tragen und Prüfplaketten können gerichtlich angefechtet werden, ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist... 



Klutten schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man sich auf die Kontrolllampen eigentlich verlassen. Mir ist bis jetzt auch nicht bekannt, dass bei der von dir beschriebenen Leuchtfunktion eine Disfunktion des ABS möglich ist.


 
Nun ja, wie sich das mit der Kontrolllampe für das ABS verhält, steht ja in der Bedienungsanleitung. Dass das ABS tatsächlilch defekt ist, ist meinen Onkel aufgefallen (der ist KFz Meister), als er den Wagen fürn Tüv gecheckt hat. Das ABS hat nicht angesprochen obwohl laut Lampen alles OK sein soll.
Ein defektes Regelgerät bei einem Reifen war dann die Ursache.



Klutten schrieb:


> Sofern spätestens im nächsten Jahr für uns der HU-Adapter kommt, werden aber Steuergeräte automatisch ausgelesen und somit jeder Fehler entlarvt. Angesichts der vielen Fehler, die sich so in einem Steuergerät im Laufe der Zeit anhäufen, kann das aber für den Fahrzeughalter schnell nach hinten losgehen.


 
Das Problem ist ja, dass da Fehler drin stehen, die auch völlig banal sind oder eben auch mal Falschmeldungen.
Ich hatte jedenfalls gestaunt als ich den Fehlerbericht des A4 gesehen habe, den ich fahre. Da steht so viel drin als wenn der Wagen schon mehrere Jahre lang läuft.
Allerdings kann jede Werkstatt den Speicher auch löschen und dann sieht ihr beim Tüv gar nichts. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Selbst fehlerfrei funktionierende Kfz haben oft bis zu 30 oder mehr Fehler abgelegt - bleibt eben nur die Frage nach der Fehlerkategorie und Einstufung durch den Staat und bedingt durch die Hersteller.


 
Der Staat wird aber beim Hersteller nachfragen müssen, was relevant ist, denn selbst entscheiden kann er nicht, dafür hat er gar nicht die Kompetenz.



Klutten schrieb:


> Für Fahrzeuge ab 04/2006 gibt es schon jetzt die Pflicht, Systemdaten (Licht, Assistenzsysteme, ...) zu prüfen - und da gibt es nahezu nur erhebliche Mängel. Es ist für uns schon schwer dem Kunden klar zu machen, dass er aufgrund seines nicht funktionierenden Abbiegelichts oder eines defekten Tagfahrlichts keine Plakette bekommt.


 
Jop, ich weiß, mein Kumpel hatte sich mal weiße Blinkleuchten eingebaut, aber vergessen, die weße Lampe gegen orange auszutauschen (damits orange blinkt ).
Er ist deswegen beim Tüv durchgefallen und obwohl er die Lampen noch vor Ort getauscht hat (geht ja schnell), musste er zur Nachürüfung und wurde doppelt abkassiert. 
Ein netter Prüfer hätte das Wechseln mal eben so gemacht und gut ist.


----------



## Zoon (26. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, nach langem überlegen will ich mir  auch mal meinen ersten fahrbaren Untersatz kaufen. Hab mir da  unteranderem auch was feines gefunden. Allerdings gibts da einige Mängel  zu beseitigen.Deshalb wollte ich mal euren Rat hören, weil ich von  Autos so gut wie keine Ahnung habe..


 

 Mein Ratschlag - vorallem wenn du nicht selber schrauben kannst, hol dir  nen originalen Eclipse der unverbastelt ist. Evtl. ist in dieser  Hornbach Bastelkiste das defekte ABS nur die Spitze vom Eisberg - und  als Fahranfänger holt man sich doch schneller irgendwo ne Schramme (der  Eclipse ist nicht gerade übersichtlich) und da würde das ganze GFK  Gedöhnz gleich zersplittern was dich dann auch noch ärgert... 




Jefim schrieb:


> Dat ist mir shcon zu hoch Leute ...
> 
> Aber so wie ichs verstanden hab, kann man das Teil austauschen oder? Irgend einer ne Idee was das ganze kosten würde?
> Ach ja wollt noch fragen, ob man im Inet nachgucken kann, wieviel die  Versicherung für so ein Modell kosten würde. Gibts da auch ne  Möglichkeit?



Siehe oben, entweder es ist nur ein Radsensor defekt oder Kabel kann man  das ABS noch reparieren - ist aber das Steuergerät in die Binsen  gegangen kannste auf den Kaufpreis nochmal ordentlich was raufaddieren  wenns original neu von Mitsubishi sein soll. Da aber viele von den  Dingern von Dorfdissenleuten an den Bäumen dieser Welt zerlegt wurden  steht die Chance auf ein Austauschsteuergerät vom Schrotthändler gut  ....





roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe ma eine Frage zu meinem Ford Focus Bj.:2002, wenn ich den Zündschlüßel auf Stellung 2 drehe fängt auf einmal der linke kleine Lautsprecher unter dem Lenkrad ganz schnell an zu klackern / knacken und wenn ich den Motor starte ist alles wieder normal



Keine Ahnung ... kannste mal aufnehmen und auf Youtube stellen?


----------



## roadgecko (26. September 2010)

Das Auto wird nächste Woche angemeldet dann werde ich ma gucken was man da so machen kann


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

@Jefim, wie wäre es denn mit nem Holf IV?
Die gibts auch schon ab 3000€


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Holf IV kenne ich jetzt nicht. 
Eine Droge?


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

Gemeint ist sicherlich der Golf VI.  An sich keine schlechte Idee. Aber persönlich bin kein Fan von VW ^^, und der Golf Serie erst recht, weil den schon fast jeder fährt. Klingt vllt kommisch aber die Eclipse hats mir echt angetan. Sicherlich gibt es andere Fahrzeuge, die mir gefallen würden, aber da diese für mich noch nicht gefunden habe, bleib ich bei dem, was zur Auswahl steht.
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

JA, ich meinte *G*olf Mit Baby auf dem Arm, der man gerade die Flasche gibt, tippt es sich nicht ganz so einfach

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Mazda MX-3 oder MX-5?
Die sollten noch nicht ganz so verheißt sein wie die armen Eclipsen.


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Gemeint ist sicherlich der Golf VI.  An sich keine schlechte Idee. Aber persönlich bin kein Fan von VW ^^, und der Golf Serie erst recht, weil den schon fast jeder fährt. Klingt vllt kommisch aber die Eclipse hats mir echt angetan. Sicherlich gibt es andere Fahrzeuge, die mir gefallen würden, aber da diese für mich noch nicht gefunden habe, bleib ich bei dem, was zur Auswahl steht.
> Trotzdem danke für den Tipp




Schon mal an nen Peugeot 406 Coupe gedacht?
Gibts auch mit 3l V6 Motor...
Kannst ja mal kucken


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

Ja der MX-3 war schon früher auf meiner "Suchliste". Ist aber ungefähr im selben Jahr wie die Eclipse. Und der Peugeot ist nicht so mein Fall sorry. Der einzige franzose der mir gefällt ist der Focus RS ^^. Und der liegt weit über mein Budget .


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

Focus = Franzose?


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Focus = Franzose?



Ja ist doch von Ford ne .

Gebrauchtwagen: Ford, Focus, RS 500 3D 2.5L DOHC 350PS, Benzin, ? 46.990,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Wobei der hier die RS500 Version ist. Nochmal ne Nummer teurer. Aber die Farbe . Ich liebe Mattschwarze lackierung. Die ist aber sicherlich auch sehr teuer.


----------



## Menthe (26. September 2010)

Ford ist aber ne Amerikanische Marke


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

Ähm, Ford ist DIE amerikanische Automarke

Nur weil der Typ _Henry_ Ford hieß, ist er noch lange kein Franzose gewesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Ford ist die einzige amerikanische Automarke, die noch nicht im Staatsbesitz war.


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

UPS! My Bad 

Also ich würd schon gern bei der Eclipse bleiben. Das Auto hat halt was. Aber ich weiß auch, dass das Teil zu alt ist und es schwer ist einen Modell zu finden, das auch noch in einem einigermaßen guten Zustand ist.


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

Und das eine Modell, das noch gut ist, wird auch dementsprechend kosten^^
Eclipse ist was für Bastler, die entweder eine eigene Werkstatt haben, oder günstig Zugang haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2010)

Ist halt ein Sportcoupe, da gibts neben gut erhaltenden Exemplaren eben auch viel Schund, der verheizt ist.


----------



## Adrenalize (26. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Eclipse ist was für Bastler, die entweder eine eigene Werkstatt haben, oder günstig Zugang haben.


Ein Eclipse ist ein Auto, wie jedes andere auch. Kauf es neu beim Mitsu-Händler und du musst nicht basteln.

Richtig wäre: Ein Auto in dem Alter, mit der Kilometerzahl und zu dem Preis ist was für Bastler. Unabhängig von der Marke.

Beim Eclipse kommt halt noch hinzu, dass er bei uns vergleichsweise selten ist. Andere Modelle wie der Colt oder der Lancer sind da deutlich beliebter. Und bekanntlich drückt größeres Angebot den Preis und man hat mehr Auswahl bei kleinem Budget.


----------



## Bu11et (26. September 2010)

Was den Zugang angeht, mach ich mir keine Sorgen, ken schon einige, die andere kennen  bzw. ne Werkstat haben. Mir persönlich gefällt einfach die Optik. Und wie gesagt der Wagen ist eher selten in Deutschlad vorhanden.


----------



## Nekro (26. September 2010)

Naja, wenn vorhanden dann meistens so verbasteltes Fallobst.
Sieht nach was aus und hinten kommt nur warme Luft raus.
Ich find Eclipse persönlich nicht schön, würd dir raten was andres zu kaufen.
Aber wenn du auf sonen Bodykit-Tuner-Kram stehst, ist die Eclipse sicher das richtige


----------



## Bu11et (27. September 2010)

Ich bin ja auch nicht gegen was anderesabgeneigt. Hab halt nur ne kleine Schwäche für japanische Autos (Traum wäre irgendwann nen Lexus zu fahren^^). Bei uns in der Stadt hab ich einen total geilen Opel Astra gesehen. Der vorbesitzer hat ihn so getunt, als hät ich den Auftrag gegeben. Also genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. Problem ist: der Händler behauptet er habe noch nicht die Papiere für die Kiste bekommen. Und das Teil steht da schon über 2 Monate. So was in der Art, nut etwas andere Schürzen:

Gebrauchtwagen: Opel, Astra, 1.6 Sport, Benzin, ? 3.490,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Ach ja und das Teil hat leichte Kotflügelverbreiterung, was ich am meisten liebe . 
Am Telefon hat mir der Händler gesagt: 42,000 aufm tacho, 174 PS, Baujahr wusste er nicht mal selber , konnte ich aber mit einemm bekannten an einem Aufkleber am hinteren Seitenfenster herrausfinden (EZ 1998). Und der Vorbesitzer will dafür 7900€ .
Also mir war sofort klar da stimmt was nicht. 12 Jahre nur 42,000? Dazu keine Papiere... naja


----------



## Nekro (27. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Gebrauchtwagen: Opel, Astra, 1.6 Sport, Benzin, ? 3.490,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht
> 
> Ach ja und das Teil hat leichte Kotflügelverbreiterung, was ich am meisten liebe .





 Ohje, so einer bist du also 
Solche Karren zu verblasen macht am meisten Spaß


----------



## Bu11et (27. September 2010)

Ja tut mir leid aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. Mag sein, dass ich in paar Järchen was anderes mag aber im Momment  siehts halt so aus .


----------



## Nekro (27. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ja tut mir leid aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streite.



Das ist auch gut so! Sollte auch keine Kritik meinerseits sein


----------



## Bu11et (27. September 2010)

Ich weiß, dass die meisten Typen in meinem Alter fast alle so drauf sind . Eigentlich dachte ich früher, dass ich anders wäre.. zum einem weil ich eigentlich einen umweltfreundlicheres Auto haben wollte und zum anderen, dass ich mir so ein sportliches Fahrgestell garnicht leisten könnte. Aber letzt endlich gewinnt die Optik. Von daher hab ich mich dagegen entschloßen mir wie die meisten Anfänger irgend einen veralteten Kleinwagen für nen 1000er zu kaufen und wollte etwas, wo ich sagen kann: das Teil macht Spaß, damit rumzufahren ist mir das Geld Wert .
Und wens nicht die Eclipse wird, dann such ich halt weiter nach was anderem. Ist ja nicht GTA-like, dass man den Fuhrpark an beiden Händen abzählen kann .


----------



## Doc_Evil (27. September 2010)

Der Focus RS ist ja garnicht so schlecht. Der MUSS zu sein 

ABER der Opel...man man man...sprachlos.
Was eine osteuropäische Bastelbude und dann diese Fußmatten, wenn dann richtiges Blech. Boar...peinliche Schleuder


----------



## 1821984 (27. September 2010)

ein getuntes Auto mit ca. 200tkm und dann noch ne Eclipse. Tu dir nen gefallen und lass die finger davon!
Ich selber finde die eclipse auch sehr ansprechend (original) aber so ein Auto würde ich mir sicher nicht kaufen. Grad wenn du von der Materie nich so den plan hast!!!
Und tiefer legen und andere Felgen usw. ist keine Meisterleistung. Sie kostet nur Geld und Zeit.

Wenn du eher ein Japanisches Auto für ca. 3000€ suchst, würde ich dir wirklich raten, einen Originalen zu kaufen und den selbst nach deinen wünschen her zu richten. Vorteil bei den Autos sind dann wirklich teilweise gepflegte Modelle. Aber mache dir vor dem kauf gedanken über die ersatzteilpreise. Die sind nicht billig.

Beispiel MX-5 ist ein super fahrargiles Auto welches auch günstig im Unterhalt ist. Aber Stossstange neu ca. 500€ ohne Lack. Neues Dach (Leder) ca. 1000€ ohne Montage usw. Eine Tieferlegung von 30mm ist echt gut da drin. Kein knarzen oder so, weil dieses Auto absolut Steif ist.


----------



## Bu11et (27. September 2010)

Najüt, dann werd ich mich mal weiter umschauen. Ist nicht leicht das teil in gutem Zustand zu finden  aber mal sehen was die Zeit mit sich bringt.


----------



## Zoon (27. September 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Gebrauchtwagen: Opel, Astra, 1.6 Sport, Benzin, ? 3.490,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht
> 
> Ach ja und das Teil hat leichte Kotflügelverbreiterung, was ich am meisten liebe .
> Am Telefon hat mir der Händler gesagt: 42,000 aufm tacho, 174 PS, Baujahr wusste er nicht mal selber , konnte ich aber mit einemm bekannten an einem Aufkleber am hinteren Seitenfenster herrausfinden (EZ 1998). Und der Vorbesitzer will dafür 7900€ .
> Also mir war sofort klar da stimmt was nicht. 12 Jahre nur 42,000? Dazu keine Papiere... naja



1.6er mit 174 PS - ja nee is klar - der Händler hat wohl zu stark an der Shisha gezogen vorallem da wiederum steht was von 84 PS ... wenns wirklich so ist dann Mahlzeit - optisch der Blender und wird von jedem Basis TDI Golf vernascht.

Mit so nem Kübel haste auch automatisch bessere Eintrittskarten bei der nächsten Verkehrskontrolle ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2010)

Mit den breiten Schlappen fährt die Karre eh nur noch 140. 
Und irgendwie passt der Stoff im Innenraum nicht zur äußeren Optik.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit den breiten Schlappen fährt die Karre eh nur noch 140.
> Und irgendwie passt der Stoff im Innenraum nicht zur äußeren Optik.


Und schau dir mal das Auspuffröhrchen an


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit den breiten Schlappen fährt die Karre eh nur noch 140.
> Und irgendwie passt der Stoff im Innenraum nicht zur äußeren Optik.



Allgemein schon - das istn Opel... hallo?!


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

habt ihr schon den neuen Passat R36 gesehen? is echt n geiles Teil


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> habt ihr schon den neuen Passat R36 gesehen? is echt n geiles Teil



Du meinst vermutlich den Alten, der Neue kommt erst in ein paar Wochen raus ?!


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. September 2010)

jo den neuen mein ich


----------



## roadgecko (27. September 2010)

Ich hab endlich meine sch*** Felgenschlößer ab 
Selbstgebauter Felgenschlüßel FTW 

Nun können anfang Oktober endlich meinen schönen neuen Vredestein Snowtrac Winterreifen drauf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo den neuen mein ich


 
Jop, hab Bilder schon gesehen, komisch nur, dass sie jetzt bei allen Top Motorisierungen die Nebelscheinwerfer weglassen.


----------



## ich558 (27. September 2010)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Der Focus RS ist ja garnicht so schlecht. Der MUSS zu sein
> 
> ABER der Opel...man man man...sprachlos.
> Was eine osteuropäische Bastelbude und dann diese Fußmatten, wenn dann richtiges Blech. Boar...peinliche Schleuder



Oh ja das ist ein heißes Teil auch wenn der Heckspoiler leicht übertrieben ist
Mal sehen was der nächstes Jahr gebraucht kostet wenn ich 18 bin


----------



## roadgecko (27. September 2010)

Mehr als ein neuer wegen der starken Limitierung 

Ein Focus RS 1 Baujahr um 2003 fängt bei ca. 10.500 € an und das bei Laufleistungen um 100.000km 
Aber die haben was 

Ich habe schon 2 von den neuen in meiner Stadt gesehen einmal in weiß und einmal in grün also war es auf keinen Fall der selbe.


----------



## ich558 (27. September 2010)

In meinem Kaff gibt es auch den neuen in grün. Letzte Woche auf dem Weg zu Schule stand er auch vor mir. Beim Abbiegen beschleuigte er auch gleich wunderschön mit kwidschenden Reifen wurde aber auch gleich wieder von einem Traktor ausgebremmst 
Da wir auch nicht untermotorisiert sind sagte man Vater sowas wie "Jetzt schnapp ihn dir" und ich drückte zeitgleich mit dem RS beim Überholen das Gaspedal ins Bodenblech . Bis ca. 100 wurde der Abstand nur minimal größer aber dannach sah man nur noch kleine Lichter. Ich ging da zwar ab ca. 120 vom Gas aber das war schon ein Geiler Moment


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bis ca. 100 wurde der Abstand nur minimal größer aber dannach sah man nur noch kleine Lichter.


 
Du musst auch hochschalten, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## ich558 (27. September 2010)

Nicht bei Automatik


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2010)

Auch da kannst du schalten, du musst nur das Pedal richtig durchtreten.


----------



## ich558 (27. September 2010)

Hahaha ich meine nicht manuell hochschalten^^ Außerdem wollte ich kein Rennen fahren- zumindest noch nicht in der Probezeit (scherz! bevor hier noch geplärrt wird)


----------



## Tobucu (27. September 2010)

@ich558
Was hatest du denn zum jagen für ein Fahrzeug?
@quantenslipstream
So ein Kickdown ist schon was feines.


----------



## ich558 (27. September 2010)

Ein Q7 4.2 TDI. Hat zwar viel mehr Drehmoment als der RS aber der Luftwiederstand nimmt bei so nem Windfänger natürlich mit der Geschwindigkeit extrem zu 
Der Kickdown ist übrigens seh nice.  Drückt man voll aufs Gas kommt mal ein gewisser Punkt mit etwas Wiederstand was glaube ich zwar Vollgas entspricht aber er nicht bis zum Limit hochdreht- nach dem Punt dreht er dann bis zum Anschlag.


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Volvo V40?
Gibt da ja schöne Turbomodelle

Die sind dann quasi Flitzer und Familienkutsche in einem.
Mehr als doppelt so viel PS wie der Focus, den ich haben könnte.


----------



## Tobucu (27. September 2010)

Volvo ist ganz nett. Die bauen wenigstens noch 5 Zylinder. Sind zwar damals von Audi übernommen
und modiefizert. Aber der Klangt hat Character.
 Zumindest der alte Focus hat den 5 Zylinder mit  Turbo vom Volvo drin.Beim neuen hab ich mich noch nicht informiert.


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

Der Focus den ich günstig bekommen könnte wäre der 2000er in der schwächsten Motorisierung.
55kw.

Die V40 sind teilweise bei dem doppelten. Und das wäre auch echt gut, denn auf der Strecke die ich dann täglich fahren muss sind verdammt viele LKWs, die ich überholen muss. Das mache ich lieber mit 120-150PS als mit 75PS


----------



## Tobucu (27. September 2010)

Der V 70 wäre in der Versicherung auch noch recht günstigt. Ein Kollege hat sich gewundert das sein ca 8 Jahre alter V 70 mit 2,4 Liter und rund 140 PS in Steuer und Versicherung günstiger sind als sein alter Astra Caravan mit 75 PS.


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

Der V70 ist aber etwas übertrieben finde ich^^
Der V40 reicht da aus. Aber ob in den V40 ein Kinderwagen passt


----------



## Zoon (27. September 2010)

Ausprobieren, ein V40 ist bedeutend enger als die klassischen Volvo Kombis...

Und der V40 (also der alte) war eine Co-Op von Mitsubishi und wurde in Holland zusammen mit dem Carisma gebaut... bei der ersten Serie die Qualität also nicht Volvo - like, und die rosten auch gerne, nach dem Facelift kamen auch die ganzen Turbos hinzu, da kann man eher einen guten Fang machen...

Die 5 Zylinder bei Ford werden auch wieder pö a pö aussortiert und durch den 2.0 Turbo 4 Zylinder ersetzt (gerade SMax Galaxy, bald Mondeo und halt im nächsten Focus ST / RS).


----------



## Tobucu (27. September 2010)

Ist aber auf jeden Fall mehr Platz drinn.


----------



## nyso (28. September 2010)

Hm, hab nen netten Galaxy BJ. 2001 entdeckt. 4200 VB, etwas rost am rechten Kotflügel, sonst optisch top.

Der hat mehr als Platz genug für unsere beiden Kinder und die Kinderwagen


----------



## Zoon (28. September 2010)

naja wen der Gammel am Koti schon durchkommt ... ab die Bühne das Teil und weiter nach blühenden Landschaften suchen!

Wobei fürn 2001er schon heftig, oder hatte der an dieser Stelle mal "Feindkontakt"?

Ford und die Qualität der Lacke ist eh schon so ne Sache ...


----------



## Jan565 (28. September 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht was alle an den neuen Autos finden. Die sind zwar Moderner, aber wo sind die Sparsamer? Ich habe jetzt nen Jetta 2 bekommen an dem noch einige gemacht werden muss, kommt von mein Eltern die den leider nicht so gepflegt haben, aber der Brauch nur 6,5l auf 100km. An den alten Autos kann ich noch alles zu hause selber machen, egal was, was bei den neuen nicht mehr der Fall ist. Daher verstehe ich net was alle an neuen Autos finden.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. September 2010)

Die Sicherheit?!


----------



## nyso (28. September 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was alle an den neuen Autos finden. Die sind zwar Moderner, aber wo sind die Sparsamer? Ich habe jetzt nen Jetta 2 bekommen an dem noch einige gemacht werden muss, kommt von mein Eltern die den leider nicht so gepflegt haben, aber der Brauch nur 6,5l auf 100km. An den alten Autos kann ich noch alles zu hause selber machen, egal was, was bei den neuen nicht mehr der Fall ist. Daher verstehe ich net was alle an neuen Autos finden.



Die neuen sind zuverlässiger, weil die Teile nicht so alt sind, und die Sicherheit ist viel besser.
Deswegen kommt für mich nur ab Bj. 2000, allerhöchstens 99 in Frage.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. September 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was alle an den neuen Autos finden. Die sind zwar Moderner, aber wo sind die Sparsamer? Ich habe jetzt nen Jetta 2 bekommen an dem noch einige gemacht werden muss, kommt von mein Eltern die den leider nicht so gepflegt haben, aber der Brauch nur 6,5l auf 100km. An den alten Autos kann ich noch alles zu hause selber machen, egal was, was bei den neuen nicht mehr der Fall ist. Daher verstehe ich net was alle an neuen Autos finden.



Wenn du ein modernes Auto so langsam fährst wie jetzt den Jetta, dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich nur 3,5 Liter/ 100 km  .


----------



## Nekro (28. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du ein modernes Auto so langsam fährst wie jetzt den Jetta, dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich nur 3,5 Liter/ 100 km  .




Die neuen sind haltbarer, stärker und komfortabler  Zumindest die meisten.
Um nur ein paar Dinge aufzuzählen.


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2010)

Das mit den haltbarer kann man erst sagen, wenn die heutigen Autos 10 Jahre oder älter sind 

Und mit der Leistung ist unterschiedlich. Bei Skoda oder Citroen gibt es auch genug (Stadt)Autos mit um die 60 PS 
Aber halt auch stärkere...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. September 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Und mit der Leistung ist unterschiedlich. Bei Skoda oder Citroen gibt es auch genug (Stadt)Autos mit um die 60 PS
> Aber halt auch stärkere...



Das hat mit Stadtauto herzlich wenig zu tun. Dabei geht es nur um ultra billige Einstiegsmodelle ohne jede Austattung, Fahrspaß geschweige denn Emotion.


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2010)

Das ist wohl war...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das hat mit Stadtauto herzlich wenig zu tun. Dabei geht es nur um ultra billige Einstiegsmodelle ohne jede Austattung, Fahrspaß geschweige denn Emotion.


 
Wo baut denn Citroen ultrabillige Einstiegsmodelle ohen jede Ausstattung, Fahrspaß oder Emotionen?
Guck dir mal Polo, Fox, Lupo an, dann weißt du, was null Ausstattung und emotionslos bedeutet.
Die sind aber trotzdem teuer.


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2010)

Aber da gibs wenigstens Servo und ein Radio oder ? ^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hm, hab nen netten Galaxy BJ. 2001 entdeckt. 4200 VB, etwas rost am rechten Kotflügel, sonst optisch top.
> 
> Der hat mehr als Platz genug für unsere beiden Kinder und die Kinderwagen



Such mal nach Fiat Ulysse 1, Peugeot 806, Citroen Evasion oder Lancia Zeta! Die sind grösser als der Galaxy und haben ne bessere Qualität!

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...dsAsString=&lang=de&id=134138525&pageNumber=2

Da haste auch 2x Schiebetüren! ist besser besonders mit Kindern!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Guck dir doch mal den Citroen C1/C2 oder C3 an, wo sind die denn billiger Schrott oder emptionslos?
guck dir mal den VW Fox an, dann weißt du, was billig und emotionslos ist.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. September 2010)

Der VW Fox ist auch der grösste müll den VW bietet!


----------



## computertod (28. September 2010)

als ich Autobahnfahrt hatte ist da vor mir so ein VW Fox 150 über die Bahn geheizt, ich hab dann so zu meinem Fahrlehrer gemeint "der is doch mit 150 auch schon am Limit", sagt er seine Cousine fährt so einen und die gehen 190, sollte halt nix passieren dann


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2010)

Der stärkste Fox-Motor ist ein 75ps Benziner ob der 190 fährt mhh... wird eng

angegeben ist der mit 167 km/h wenn der Tacho jetzt noch 20 km/h differenz hat -> 187 km/h *kann *das hinkommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Und wenn ein Ferrari von hinten bläst.


----------



## ich558 (28. September 2010)

Oder vorne zieht


----------



## computertod (28. September 2010)

den Witz kennt ihr ja?:


> Smart steht an der grünen Ampel und kommt nicht weg, was ist passiert?
> 
> 
> Der Mercedes hinter ihm hat die Lüftung an.


 is mir grad eingefallen, als ich das von Quanti gelesen hab


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

hab mal ne frage: gibts irgendwo ne seite wo man die Unterhaltskosten (also steuer und versicherung) von autos errechnen kann?
WEnn nein, was denkt ihr was kostet der hier steuer+versicherung / Jahr? 
Pontiac Firebird - Pkw: Detailansicht


----------



## Tobucu (28. September 2010)

Mit Rückenwind und Bergab.
Hatte letzt auch ein neuen Corsa 70 PS auf 175 Laut Navi. Angegeben ist der mit 160 was auf grader Strecke mühevoll erreicht hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Was willst du denn mit der Karre?
Außer Sprint saufen kann der nichts.
Und nett leuchten, wenn ein Spinner im Motorraum hockt und labert.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit der Karre?
> Außer Sprint saufen kann der nichts.
> Und nett leuchten, wenn ein Spinner im Motorraum hockt und labert.


ich würd das auto kaufen, in nem knappen jahr. Leider wirds es bis dahin vermutlich nicht mehr geben 
Klar braucht er "n bisschen mehr" sprit, aber das würd ich schon bezahlen, bin ja sonst n sparsamer^^ 
Das Auto gefällt mir schon seit ewigkeiten und ich will unbedingt mal n Firebird haben, is einfach n traum von mir...
Also wie viel kostet der in etwa steuer+versicherung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung, musste halt mal bei einer Versicherung online gehen und dort schauen, wo sie den Kostenrechner versteckt haben, Daten eingaben und ausrechnen lassen.


----------



## ich558 (28. September 2010)

Da der sicherlich nicht wenig ccm hat wird die Steuer nicht allzu günstig werden^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

hmm, aber so viel hat er nich mal, 3liter sind fürn ami noch richtig "sparsam"^^ 
kein vergleich zu nem 8liter Big Block


----------



## ich558 (28. September 2010)

Na dann^^ Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut und dachte der liegt bei mindesten 4l


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

ne der hat nich so viel. Wenn noch mehr hubraum, dann nur mit LKW-Zulassung ^^ sonst wirds n teurer spass -.-


----------



## Tobucu (28. September 2010)

Steuer sind schon mal um 228 euro. Euro 2 mit 7,36 € pro 100 Ccm


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

3,2 Liter Hubraum und nur 140 PS, trotzdem braucht er dafür 20 Liter Sprit.
Da fragt man sich echt, was amerikanische Motoreningenieure an den Unis lernen.


----------



## CeresPK (28. September 2010)

Na eben wie man am besten Sprit in seine Bestandteile aufteilt und an die Umwelt abgibt


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

du musst aber bedenken dass dort der sprit ca 1/3 von dem kostet was er hier kostet. Deshalb legen die ihren schwerpunkt der forschiung halt nicht unbedingt auf sparsamkeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

Auf was denn sonst?
Auf Fahrwerk kanns auch nicht sein, sonst würden sie keine Starrachsen mehr verbauen. 
Der Innenraum ists auch nicht, da alles Plastik.
Das Blech auch nicht, gutes Design sieht anders aus.

Also, was lernen Automobilingenieuer in Amerika so?
Wie man mit einer Hand durch den Drive in zum Schalter kommt?


----------



## ich558 (28. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf was denn sonst?
> Auf Fahrwerk kanns auch nicht sein, sonst würden sie keine Starrachsen mehr verbauen.
> Der Innenraum ists auch nicht, da alles Plastik.
> Das Blech auch nicht, gutes Design sieht anders aus.
> ...



 Ich hau mich weg
Vielleicht wird auch schlicht an der Tragkraft der Fahrerseite (oder gleich überall)  
gearbeitet
Jetzt würde mich mal glatt interessieren wie die dort heiß geliebten Cadillacs qualitativ verarbeitet sind bzw. mit welchem deutschen Auto man deren Topmodell vergleichen kann.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

jo, wie man dicke schiffe baut, hauptsache fett und groß, zum auffallen halt 
Für deren ansprüche sind die autos gut, für unsere bedingungen sind sie eher suboptimal. Aber ein paar schöne Amischlitten gibts halt schon ,vor allem die alten ala Mustang, Thunderbird, Corvette, Continental und n paar mehr


----------



## Tobucu (28. September 2010)

Von effektiven Motoren kennen die nichts.
Die Literleistung ist vorn A r s c *
Aus 8 Liter holen die 500 PS ? Das haben Europaer eher und besser hingekriegt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

aus den big blocks kommt schon mehr als 500 PS


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich mal glatt interessieren wie die dort heiß geliebten Cadillacs qualitativ verarbeitet sind bzw. mit welchem deutschen Auto man deren Topmodell vergleichen kann.


 
Ich hab, als meine Frau und ich letztens in Miami Urlaub gemacht hatten, einen Cadillac als Mietwagen gehabt, neuestes Modell.
Der ist schon super ausgestattet, sehr weiches Fahrwerk, eben fürs Cruisen gemacht und nicht "sportlich" wie bei uns immer.
Technisch war er Up to Date, Head up Display, Navisteuerung mit Tempomat, usw.
Die Verarbeitung war nicht schlechter als beim A4, den ich hab.

Du kannst die jetztigen Autos aber auch nicht mehr mit dem Kram vergleichen, den sie in den 70er und 80er geschraubt haben.

Allerdings gibts Unterschiede, die meisten Pick Up Trucks sind immer noch technisch in den 80ern.


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2010)

Wo wir gerade bei Amilschlitten sind:
Wenn jemand auf sowas steht und dazu noch gerne ein günstiges, großes Cabrio(mit nicht zu wenig Leistung) hätte: Den Cadilllac Allanté gibt es momentan quasi geschenkt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. September 2010)

wo denn?


----------



## Zoon (29. September 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Such mal nach Fiat Ulysse 1, Peugeot 806, Citroen Evasion oder Lancia Zeta! Die sind grösser als der Galaxy und haben ne bessere Qualität!



Das die erste Eurovan Ko-Op Qualitativ besser ist halt ich fürn Gerücht - entweder abgewrackt, nach Afrika, der Rest verrostet  , wieviele begegnen dir davon noch auf den Weg zur Arbeit? Und dann zähl mal alle Sharan´s, Multivans, Galaxys etc ....

Wobei der Ära die Mercedes V Klasse ist genauso ein schlimmes Teil ... Verarbeitung auf dem Niveau von Mahindra aus Indien .. oder darunter 




computertod schrieb:


> seine Cousine fährt so einen und die gehen 190, sollte halt nix passieren dann



Mit OC und Voltmod am Tachosignal evtl ...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich würd das auto kaufen, in nem knappen jahr. Leider wirds es bis dahin vermutlich nicht mehr geben
> Klar braucht er "n bisschen mehr" sprit, aber das würd ich schon bezahlen, bin ja sonst n sparsamer^^
> Das Auto gefällt mir schon seit ewigkeiten und ich will unbedingt mal n Firebird haben, is einfach n traum von mir...
> Also wie viel kostet der in etwa steuer+versicherung?




Kauf ihn dir jetzt und lass ihn später zu.

ich hab *für mich *einmal bei HUK24 durchgerechnet: 1194,24€ im Jahr. Teilkasko (SB: 150€) keine Vollkastko, 140%, Erstzulassung blaaaa 
Wirklich teuer ist das für meine Verhältnisse nicht, den ein solcher Renault Megane wäre etwa 50€ teurer im Jahr - für die Versicherung. Steuern sind was anderes...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. September 2010)

hmm, hab das geld aber im mom nicht  du bist mit 140% ja schon nicht mehr so hoch eingestuft


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. September 2010)

Hat mich auch gewundert, a ich eig noch in der Probephase mit 240% bin... naja^^ 
Vatern meint das könnte daran liegen, dass ich ja angegeben hab, dass er auch bei HUK ist. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. September 2010)

Audi A3 ABT 2.0TDI S line Navigations - Pkw: Detailansicht

Wo ist denn hier der Haken?


----------



## Tobucu (29. September 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Audi A3 ABT*2.0TDI*S*line*Navigations - Pkw: Detailansicht
> 
> Wo ist denn hier der Haken?


Wurde gelöscht war wohl unseriös


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wo denn?


Egal ob mobile.de oder sonst wo. Ich meinte nicht ein bestimmtes Auto sondern das Modell an sich.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. September 2010)

Was haltet ihr von einem Seat Ibica SC 1,2 12V Reference mit 70 PS?

Baujahr: 2.2010, 8400 km aufm Tacho. Klimaanlage, Mediasystem, Rest im Anhang.

Kostet 12000 €, ist aber ein Vorführwagen, also würde ich für Vollkasko nur 59,99 € im Monat zahlen. Steuer unter 100 € im Jahr.

Ähnliche Ibizas, allerdings keine Vorführwagen, würden mich im Monat mind. 150-180 € kosten. Bin seit heute aus der Probezeit raus, aber ich denke mal, dass meine Prozente dennoch hoch wären, also ist die Vers. für 59,99 € unterm Strich doch gut, oder?
Und wie ist das Auto an sich? So Pannen-Statistik etc...?
Oder soll ich lieber nach etwas älterem suchen ?
Ist halt grade gut mit der Versicherung, da spar ich viel, wobei halt das Auto aber teuer ist.


----------



## nyso (29. September 2010)

Wenn du gerade zwei Jahre hast, sind 60€ super. Bin jetzt bei 4 Jahren und im Schnitt bei allen nachgerechneten Autos zwischen 55€ und 65€ im Monat^^

Mehr kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich das Auto nur vom sehen kenne^^


----------



## Dustin91 (29. September 2010)

Also hübsch ist es allemal, wie geschrieben schwarz, 3-Türer und vom Chef des Autohauses persönlich eingefahren.
Nur die Frage ob dieser Umstand gut oder schlecht ist


----------



## roadgecko (29. September 2010)

Guck doch was für ein Auto er hat. Wenn es ein Leistungsstarker Renner ist, ist er wohl mehr mit dem Bleifuß gefahren


----------



## nyso (29. September 2010)

Wobei, 51kw ist nicht sonderlich viel, und gerade Seat soll Spaß machen^^
Kleine, hübsche Flitzer, da sind 51kw langweilig^^
Bin grad am Grübeln über einen Skoda Oktavia Kombi RS Bj 2003, 180 PS.
Da kommt Freude auf. Und ich würde dich mit der Familienkutsche an jeder Kreuzung nass machen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. September 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das die erste Eurovan Ko-Op Qualitativ besser ist halt ich fürn Gerücht - entweder abgewrackt, nach Afrika, der Rest verrostet  , wieviele begegnen dir davon noch auf den Weg zur Arbeit? Und dann zähl mal alle Sharan´s, Multivans, Galaxys etc ....
> 
> Wobei der Ära die Mercedes V Klasse ist genauso ein schlimmes Teil ... Verarbeitung auf dem Niveau von Mahindra aus Indien .. oder darunter
> 
> ...




Wir haben nen Fiat Ulysse 1 und 2!! Rost ist kein problem da Verzinkt! Mein Patenonkel fährt nen Galaxy aus der ersten Baureihe dort schwindet das Plastik und der Unterboden ist extremst verostet zudem sind die Türen auch schom am rosten! Dazu hat der Ulysse 3300L laderaum bei ausgebauten sitzen während der Galaxy gerade mal 2800L hinbekommt!

Also soviel zu dem Thema!!!


----------



## Zoon (29. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf was denn sonst?
> Auf Fahrwerk kanns auch nicht sein, sonst würden sie keine Starrachsen mehr verbauen.
> Der Innenraum ists auch nicht, da alles Plastik.
> Das Blech auch nicht, gutes Design sieht anders aus.
> ...



Fahr mal ne Runde Corvette Z06, oder ZR-1,


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2010)

Die Corvette hat einen veralteten Motor drin, Starrachse hinten und eine Plastiklandschaft als Cockpit. Wer will denn so ein Auto haben?


----------



## Dustin91 (30. September 2010)

Jeder, dem das Innenleben egal ist, aber viel PS zu einem "geringen" Preis möchte.
N deutsches Auto mit vgl.barer Leistung wie ne Z06 kostet bestimmt nicht "nur" 80000 €


----------



## Jägermaister (30. September 2010)

dafür braucht ein deutsches auto auch nicht so viel leistung um die gleichen ergebnisse zu erzielen. lass mal einen 400-450 ps porsche gegen die z06 fahren. 0-100 und danach einen rundkurs.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. September 2010)

is halt weil amis viel leistung nur mit viel hubraum erzielen. Is halt einfacher und billiger zu bauen, und für die spottpreise was da der sprit kostet, genau die richtige art leistung zu erzielen. Klar, die verarbeitung kommt natürlich nicht an deutsche Standards ran, aber die karren sind halt billiger, irgendwo muss ja gespart werden 
Wobei mir die neuen amischlitten auch nicht mehr gefallen, nur die alten karren wie schon gepostet gefallen mir, weil die wirklich stil haben und nen ganz eigenen charakter


----------



## ich558 (30. September 2010)

Wo wir grad bei Amischlitten sind 
Erst gestern ist an meiner Bushaltestelle ein riesen Doge PickUp vorbeigefahren. Wenn man mal nur nach den Sound geht hatte der sicherlich um die 6L (und dann nur 250PS oder so).
Muss mal googlen ob ich das Modell finde


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. September 2010)

war warscheinlich n Dodge Ram. Die kisten sind echt geil, einer inner nachbarschaft hat auch so einen, wenn der bei mir vorbeifährt mach ich immer musik leise  um das geile blubbern zu hörn 
Nur saufen tun die kisten halt kriminell viel


----------



## ich558 (30. September 2010)

Jo du hast Recht  Ich weis nicht ob es die 3. oder 4. Generation war aber das Teil gibt es mit bis zu 8.3L  Verbrauch liegt warscheindlich bei 40L aber is ja egal^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (30. September 2010)

Audi Coupé GT "original 59.000 km,2.Hand,selten" - Pkw: Detailansicht

Ich bin ja geneigt mir jenes Fahrzeug dieses Wochenende mal näher anzuschaun


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2010)

Eigentlich sollten wir heute den neuen 5er Touring bekommen. Nur war er schon nach der Auslieferung defekt:
Ausser dem Scheibenwischer ging nichts mehr und der nicht mehr aus(wahrscheinlich hing die Zündung). 
Schlechter Einstand schonmal.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. September 2010)

welchen 5er? den 530d? Der zieht bestimmt ordentlich, bei über 500 NM ^^


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2010)

Wenn er denn mal irgendwann funktioniert...


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. September 2010)

jo kreigst du echt den 530d?


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2010)

Nö, 520d und ich sicher nicht sondern mein Vater.
Sechszylinder war im Leasingbudget nicht drin und fürs sportliche Fahren haben wir eh andere Autos.

Ich hadere nur weiterhin mit dem kauf eines Classic Mini.


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2010)

Mein 5er kam vor ein paar Stunden vom Lackierer zurück und erstrahlt wieder in frischem Titansilber. Tolle Arbeit hat er geleistet und morgen geht es wieder ans Zusammenbauen.


----------



## Nekro (30. September 2010)

Warum war er denn beim lacken? Kratzer gehabt?

Zum Dodge Ram:
So einen hab ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ( 6.09.10)auf der Nordschleife gesehen, der im Ausgang vom Brünnchen leichte Traktionsprobleme hatte  Der ist nicht geheizt oder so, wie auch mit dem Schiff, aber kurz Gas geben reichte um die Reifen drehen zu lassen. Sound und Optik waren echt top


----------



## Tobucu (30. September 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Audi Coupé GT "original 59.000 km,2.Hand,selten" - Pkw: Detailansicht
> 
> Ich bin ja geneigt mir jenes Fahrzeug dieses Wochenende mal näher anzuschaun


Wenn der gut in Schuß ist wird der mal ein schöner Oldtimer.
Einer der letzten seiner Baureihe denn Ende 88 wurde das Coupe runder.
Ist auch nötig, mit U-Kat wird der in den Steuern etwas happig.


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2010)

@ Nekro
Ja, der Wagen hatte an allen Ecken irgendwelche Kratzer und kleine Dellen. Da ich ihn aber wieder schön haben wollte, wurde er einmal frisch geduscht.


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem Seat Ibica SC 1,2 12V Reference mit 70 PS?
> 
> Baujahr: 2.2010, 8400 km aufm Tacho. Klimaanlage, Mediasystem, Rest im Anhang.
> 
> ...



Ehrliche Meinung?
Zu TEUER!!

Den gibts bei SEAT schon unter 12k - Als NEUWagen!
http://www.eseat.de/eSEAT_Der_Klick_zum_Online-Preisvorteil


----------



## Dustin91 (30. September 2010)

Ist mittlerweile eh egal, kauf mir erst mal doch kein Auto.
Aber danke für den Hinweis, dem Händler vertrau ich nicht mehr.
Der hat das quasi gleiche Auto, nur älter und mit anderer Außenfarbe.
Die Ausstattung ist auch so spartanisch, und dafür 12000 €.....dem tackerts doch.


----------



## Zoon (30. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und eine Plastiklandschaft als Cockpit.



Und alle Autos von deutschen Herstellern haben Cockpits die aus dem vollen Platinblock gefräst wurden - ja ne ist klar ....

Klar ist das "deutsche" Plaste vom optischen und haptischen wertvoller arrangiert - aber dafür bekommste für den Preis der Corvette halt nur die Basisaustattung und ob die noch genauso gut aussieht wie in den Hochglanzprospekten sei dahingestellt, nicht ohne Grund werden für solche Fotos nur "voll" ausgestatte Wagen genommen. Setzt dich mal in nem Porsche 911 in absoluter Basisaustattung, da ist selbst ein Toyota Supra von 1990 innen aufregender arrangiert.

Falls du mit Ludenkarre kommen willst, kannst ja in diesem Gewerbe mal gucken, da sind jetzt Audi R8, Porsche und Lamborghini Gallardo "in" sowie der Dauerbrenner Mercedes SL.

Apropos untaugliches Starrachsenfahrwerk:

YouTube - Corvette z06 Nordschleife Nürburgring

YouTube - Corvette ZR1 at Nurburgring Nordschleife


----------



## Adrenalize (30. September 2010)

Mich macht ja nach wie vor das klappbare Oben-Ohne-Baguette an. 
Gebrauchtwagen: Peugeot, 207, CC 150 THP Platinum Leder, Benzin, ? 11.990,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht
Cabrio-Feeling für nichtmal 12.000.
Und von den Materialien sieht er auch nicht schlimmer aus als Polo, Mini und co.
Lediglich den 6. Gang könnte ich eventuell vermissen. Und 1,5 Tonnen Leergewicht? Holla...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es nur ums "Cabrio Feeling" geht gibt es auch noch Topcabriolet(BMW Baur TC4 ) und große Faltschiebedächer(Rover Mini 40th Anniversary XD) .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und alle Autos von deutschen Herstellern haben Cockpits die aus dem vollen Platinblock gefräst wurden - ja ne ist klar ....


 
Wer redet denn von deutschen Autos. Schau dir doch mal eruopäische, asiatische und amerikanische Cockpits an.
Es gibt klare Unterschiede und was den Amerikanern gefällt (sprich Becherhalter), gefällt in Europa nicht.



Zoon schrieb:


> Klar ist das "deutsche" Plaste vom optischen und haptischen wertvoller arrangiert - aber dafür bekommste für den Preis der Corvette halt nur die Basisaustattung und ob die noch genauso gut aussieht wie in den Hochglanzprospekten sei dahingestellt, nicht ohne Grund werden für solche Fotos nur "voll" ausgestatte Wagen genommen. Setzt dich mal in nem Porsche 911 in absoluter Basisaustattung, da ist selbst ein Toyota Supra von 1990 innen aufregender arrangiert.


 
Deutsche Autos unterscheiden sich halt auch durch andere Sachen von amerikanischen Fahrzeugen, nicht nur im Cockpit, sonder auch in der Technik.
Technische Details in Sachen Fahrwerk, Sicherheit und Ambiente sind halt in Europa stärker ausgeprägt als in den USA.
Denen ist es auch egal, wie schnell der Wagen wirklich ist, da man sowieso auf den Highways nicht schnell fährt.
Das "Autogefühl" ist eben ein anderes.



Zoon schrieb:


> Falls du mit Ludenkarre kommen willst, kannst ja in diesem Gewerbe mal gucken, da sind jetzt Audi R8, Porsche und Lamborghini Gallardo "in" sowie der Dauerbrenner Mercedes SL.


 
Danach gucke ich nicht, sowas ist mir egal. 
Guck dir Dodge Viper an. Hab ich mal Leihweise gehabt, in den Staaten, mit den Sidepipes. Schon ein Monster Auto, aber der Innenraum war echt hässlich. Da kann ich einfach mehr erwarten.



Zoon schrieb:


> Apropos untaugliches Starrachsenfahrwerk:


 
Das Problem dabei ist jedoch, dass man so ein Fahrwerk für eine Sache auslegen muss, entweder schnell fahren oder Komfort, beides geht nicht, das ist eben der Unterschied zu Porsche und Co.


----------



## Mosed (1. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> entweder schnell fahren oder Komfort, beides geht nicht, das ist eben der Unterschied zu Porsche und Co.



nicht ganz.
Schnell fahren + Komfort ist kein Problem.

Hohe Sicherheit + hoher Komfort ist ein Problem für klassische Fahrwerke. Aber mit aktiven Fahrwerken auch (in Grenzen) erreichbar.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2010)

Aber eben nicht mit ner klassischen Starrachse und um die ging es.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2010)

Starrachse ist auch billig und für so einen Pick Up Truck und SUV reicht halt eine Starrachse, denn im Gegensatz zu Europa, fahren Amerikaner eben nicht "sportlich". Das merkt man, wenn man dort ist und die Straßen benutzt. Ein völlig anderes Bewusstsein von Fahren als in Deutschland, denn bei uns wird ja um jeden Meter Autobahn gekämpft.


----------



## Nekro (2. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Amerikaner fahren eben nicht "sportlich"



na dann


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2010)

Die brauchen eben kein knackiges Fahrwerk, mit dem sie superschnell in den Drive in fahren können.
Keine Ahnung, warum uns die Industrie immer einreden will, dass das Auto "sportlicher" werden muss.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich fahren sie nicht sportlich dort, weil es Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen gibt, und man sowieso hauptsächlich Trucks fährt. Außerdem haben die Straßen eine weitaus schlechtere Qualität als die unserigen, je schneller man fährt, umso schlimmer das Gehopse in sportlichen Fahrwerken. Und das Bewusstsein vom Fahren ist nur insofern anders, dass die Amerikaner das Fahren wie z.B. das Fliegen sehen, wo man währenddessen futtert, liest, surft usw. Die Deutschen haben halt ein anderes Verhältnis zu ihrem Auto, sehen es mehr als Freund, als nur als Gebrauchsgegenstand, und fahren auch mehr um des Fahrens Willen, nicht nur zur Fortbewegung.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Oktober 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die Deutschen haben halt ein anderes Verhältnis zu ihrem Auto, sehen es mehr als Freund, als nur als Gebrauchsgegenstand, und fahren auch mehr um des Fahrens Willen, nicht nur zur Fortbewegung.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Für viele Deutsche ist das Auto ein Fortbewegungsmittel, mehr nicht.
Kam auch mal auf ARD, das war irgendso ne Deutschlandstatistiksendung,
und da haben sie gesagt, dass ein Auto für die meisten nur ein Fortbewegungsmittel ist. Hat mich auch verwundert. Zumindest, denke ich, ist für die jüngeren Generationen das Auto mehr als nur ein Fortbewegungsmittel. Bei den älteren gibt es solche und solche Menschen, wie bei den Jüngeren. Der eine hat ein Auto um voranzukommen, für den anderen ist es einfach eine Freude, jeden Morgen den Zündschlüssel umdrehen zu dürfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2010)

Das ist wie mit Computer. 
Für die allermeisten sind Autos und Computer nur Mittel zum Zweck. Ein paar wenige machen daraus eine Kultur, aber es sind eben nur wenige und wieso auf deutschen Autonahnen mehr gedrängelt wird als anderswo, kann wohl auch niemand wirklich erklären.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Oktober 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Für viele Deutsche ist das Auto ein Fortbewegungsmittel, mehr nicht.



Das halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich. Denn wenn es so wäre, dann müssten Fabrikate wie Dacia und Opel boomen, teure BMW und Mercedes wären unverkäuflich. Die Zulassungszahlen belegen genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Deutschen lassen sich aber auch sehr viel einreden. 
Nicht nur, welches Auto sie fahren sollten, sondern auch, dass sie ständig krank sind, denn darum gehen sie so oft zum Arzt.


----------



## Nekro (2. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Deutschen lassen sich aber auch sehr viel einreden, welches Auto sie fahren sollten



naja, jeder Konzern versucht seine Autos unter die Leute zu bringen


----------



## ph1driver (3. Oktober 2010)

Bin froh wenn meine Schlurre läuft. Würde mich über einen Dacia schon freuen.

Fahre übrigens einen 91 er Audi 80 B3.


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbrauchswerte kommen noch. Ich bin zwar seit dem Kauf schon über 400 km gefahren, aber habe leider noch nicht daran gedacht, auf den Verbrauch zu schauen, aber das mache ich bestimmt noch.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Oktober 2010)

In deutschland ist das Auto nich nur ein mittel zum zweck. In keinem anderen Land ist das Auto so ein großes statussymbol als hier 
Guckt doch einfach mal z.B. in frankreich: wenn da n kratzer in den lack kommt durch ihr park"system", juckt es niemand, hauptsache die kiste läuft. Wenn hier in Deutschland jemand ein kratzer in sein auto beim parken bekommt, wird gleich ne anzeige aufgegeben und alles ausgebessert


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2010)

@ boss3D  
schönes Auto als Erstfahrzeug
welchen Motor hast du?


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2010)

^^ Danke. 

Benziner 1.3l, 70 PS (51 kw)

Stark genug um ein Minimum an Fahrspaß zu garantieren und dabei trotzdem die Erhaltung nicht zu teuer werden zu lassen. Alles Stärkere wird versicherungstechnisch schon zum Luxus, wie ich nach mehreren Versicherungsangeboten erfahren durfte ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Egal ob ich mir das für einen 70PS Focus oder einen 180PS Octavia ausrechne, ich komme in beiden Fällen auf rund 60€. Nur die Steuern sind bei mehr Hubraum teurer, aber das macht kaum was aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Oktober 2010)

Kannst ja heimlich noch 'nen Turbo oder so draufschrauben.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Oktober 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kannst ja heimlich noch 'nen Turbo oder so draufschrauben.



Dann kann er sich gleich en neues und auch stärkeres Auto kaufen.

So ein Turboumbau ist ein teures Späßchen...


Anderes Thema: _*Winterreifen*_

Hab mir mal von meinem Autohaus ein Angebot machen lassen.


Stahlfelge mit Dunlop Reifen (Testsieger in ADAC und Test) so ca. 550€ (inkl Radkappen)
Diverse Alus (in 15" -> 17" vieeel zu teuer) ebenfalls mit Dunlop für 800 - 850€ je nach Felge
Ähnliche Felgen, selbe Reifen im WWW für 600 - 700€
Jetzt die Frage: WO kaufen?
Im günstigen WWW (reifen.com / reifendirekt.de)?
Beim Autohaus (teurer, aber Service vor Ort)?
Oder doch noch mal zum Reifenspezialist vor Ort?

Habt ihr schon mal im WWW Kompletträder gekauft? Würde sich das lohnen?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde erstmal mit dem www Angebot zum lokalen Händler bummeln und Rabatt verlangen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab zwei mal ein Praktikum in einem Autohaus gemacht, dort alle Stationen durchlaufen und dementsprechend war ich auch in der Werkstatt. Oftmals war es so, dass der Kunde das Auto brachte und im Kofferraum die neuen Reifen lagen. Ergo wurde der Reifen nur getauscht. Die Felge blieb die Selbe. Die Sommerreifen gingen dann zurück in den Kofferraum. Das kannst du auch bei ATU um die Ecke machen lassen - kostet auch weniger als im Autohaus. Das Problem daran ist nur, dass du eine spezielle Maschine brauchst um die Reifen aufzuziehen. Man selber kauft sich privat sicher nicht so ein Teil und ob man die reifen von Hand selber auf die Felge bekommt, kann ich nicht sagen. Also musst du das jedes mal machen lassen. Kaufst du eine Felge (egal ob Stahl oder Alu) kannst du in den Folgejahren die Reifen selber wechseln (das sollte echt jeder hin bekommen) und sparst damit die laufenden Kosten in den Folgejahren, hast aber die Kosten der Felge. 

Ich persönlich würde zur Reifenbudde um die Ecke gehen, dort meine neuen Felgen und Reifen hinlegen und die drauf ziehen und auswuchten lassen.
Rest bekommt man selber hin. 

€: Olstyle Idee ist auch nicht schlecht^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Kauf die Reifen im Internet, und lass sie dir bei ATU z.B. auf deine aktuellen Felgen ziehen. 

Und wenn der Sommer naht, gönnst du dir Alus und lässt da dann deine Sommerreifen draufziehen^^

Die Reifen im Internet haben die gleiche Quali wie die im Laden, da gibts keine qualitativen Unterschiede.
Mein Vater, KFZ-Meister, hat sich die Reifen auch im Inet bestellt, dazu noch Stahlfelgen beim Reifenhändler vor Ort gekauft und sich die Reifen da draufziehen lassen. Und zu Hause dann selber angeschraubt, fertig. Locker 150€ gegenüber dem Neukauf von Reifen auf Felge beim Händler um die Ecke gespart^^


----------



## roadgecko (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich zahle für meinen 1.8er Focus ca. 440 € für Vredestein Snowtrac 3 auf Stahlfelgen inkl. Montage und Schrauben.

Ist der Örtliche Händler hier (den gibt es allerdings mehrfach).

Bei Reifendirekt wäre es zwar etwas billiger aber den Bewertungen zufolge wird dort nur sch*** verkauft wie etwa alte reifen oder falsch ausgewuchtete Kompletträder etc...


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
> Egal ob ich mir das für einen 70PS Focus oder einen 180PS Octavia ausrechne, ich komme in beiden Fällen auf rund 60€. Nur die Steuern sind bei mehr Hubraum teurer, aber das macht kaum was aus.


Ok, da habe ich mich wohl nicht ganz eindeutig ausgedrückt. Die Gesamtkosten steigen mit mehr PS zum Teil enorm. Ob das jetzt Versicherung, oder Steuern sind, habe ich mir noch gar nicht so genau angesehen. Ich denke aber schon, dass wohl auch die Versicherung für mehr PS mehr Geld sehen will, solange ich in der 9er Stufe bin ...

Bei uns in der Fahrschule hat es immer so schön geheißen: "Kauft euch bloß kein erstes Auto mit mehr als 100 PS! Das versichert euch eh keiner, weil das Risiko bei Fahranfängern zu groß ist und die Prämie zu hoch wäre."  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich steig ja mit 60% als Schadensfreiheitsklasse 4 ein^^
Zum Glück, eigentlich müsste ich noch die vollen Prozente zahlen


----------



## roadgecko (4. Oktober 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ok, da habe ich mich wohl nicht ganz eindeutig ausgedrückt. Die Gesamtkosten steigen mit mehr PS zum Teil enorm. Ob das jetzt Versicherung, oder Steuern sind, habe ich mir noch gar nicht so genau angesehen. Ich denke aber schon, dass wohl auch die Versicherung für mehr PS mehr Geld sehen will, solange ich in der 9er Stufe bin ...
> 
> Bei uns in der Fahrschule hat es immer so schön geheißen: "Kauft euch bloß kein erstes Auto mit mehr als 100 PS! Das versichert euch eh keiner, weil das Risiko bei Fahranfängern zu groß ist und die Prämie zu hoch wäre."
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Mein Focus mit 115PS wird über meinen Vater versichert und nach 3 Jahren kann ich die Prozente übernehmen. Kostet mich ca. 95 € im Monat an Versicherung, aber das ist es mir Wert. Ich habe keine lust mit 60 oder 70 ps rum zu quälen vor allem, wenn ich öfters Autobahn fahre.

Ich bin in den ersten 5 Monaten mit dem Astra meiner Mutter gefahren (75ps) und am Wochenende das erstemal mit meinem Focus. Also vom fahren her ist das was ganz anderes (wobei das Auto erst 58.900km weg hat ).


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2010)

Also lahm kommt mir meiner auch auf der Autobahn nicht vor. Zumindest bis 150 km/h hats keine Probleme gegeben und weiter habe ich noch nicht getestet ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Oktober 2010)

ich dachte man darf nur in DT mehr als Schneckentempo fahren?!


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Oktober 2010)

Bis 170 oder so kommen die kleinen ja schon, nur dauert es halt. Und bei so mancher Kiste fängt es dann zu knarzen oder zu rauschen an. Dafür ist das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl intensiver. In nem 7er BMW fühlen sich 200 an wie 130.


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2010)

Als Benziner ist der Fiesta eigentlich ziemlich laufruhig, selbst bei den hohen Geschwindigkeiten _(bin ja vorher oft mit dem Diesel Fiesta meines Opas gefahren)_. In einer derartigen Luxuskarosse, wie einem 7er BMW bin ich noch nie 200 km/h gefahren, aber was du sagst, klingt auf jeden Fall logisch. 

Auf jeden Fall darf man in AUT eh nirgends über 130 km/h fahren und so gesehen, spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle, ob der Wagen 150, 160, oder 170 schafft und wie er sich dabei anhört. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung kommt definitiv den weniger stark motorisierten Fahrzeugen zugute. Die werden dann nicht so gescheucht von den PS-Monstern.

Das mit dem gefühlt langsamer ist natürlich auch bei allen anderen gehobenen Fahrzeugen so, die sind meist derart gut gedämmt, gerade die Reiselimousinen. In einem Sportwagen fällt es einem eher auf, wegen Fahrwerk und direkterer Lenkung.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Oktober 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Als Benziner ist der Fiesta eigentlich ziemlich laufruhig, selbst bei den hohen Geschwindigkeiten _(bin ja vorher oft mit dem Diesel Fiesta meines Opas gefahren)_. In einer derartigen Luxuskarosse, wie einem 7er BMW bin ich noch nie 200 km/h gefahren, aber was du sagst, klingt auf jeden Fall logisch.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall darf man in AUT eh nirgends über 130 km/h fahren und so gesehen, spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle, ob der Wagen 150, 160, oder 170 schafft und wie er sich dabei anhört.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Den Fiesta kenne ich nur mit 150PS aber da macht er auf jedenfall Spaß


----------



## der_yappi (5. Oktober 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Den Fiesta kenne ich nur mit 150PS aber da macht er auf jedenfall Spaß



Hat leider "nur" ein 5-Gang-Getriebe.
Dem 2l ST Motor hätte (auch im Fiesta) ein 6-Gang nicht geschadet.
Im Ibiza FR TDI / Fabia RS gehts ja auch, ebenso im 207 THP mit 156PS.


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Oktober 2010)

Oh man ich bin immernoch in das Audi Coupe verliebt... ist auch top in Schuss und alles... aber hat halt keine Umweltplakette das ist das einzige KO Kriterium im Moment 

Die ~11 Liter sind nichmal so schlimm da ich es eh nur am Wochenende brauche und auch da nicht so viel fahre.


----------



## Nekro (6. Oktober 2010)

Und du musst immer durch Umweltzonen fahren?


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Oktober 2010)

Nö eigentlich garnicht. Ich weiß garnicht wann ich mal in einer Umweltzone bin wenn ich nicht nach Frankfurt zum Einkaufen fahre (da könnt ich ja aber auch das Auto von Eltern nehmen...)


----------



## Nekro (6. Oktober 2010)

Und wo ist dann das Problem mit der Plakette?^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja eigentlich gibts ja keins  aber eine wäre halt nicht von Nachteil 

Naja wenn alles klappt werd ich mir in 3-4 Wochen das Coupe holen... hoffe es ist bis dahin noch da 

Für den Sprit muss ich dann halt Überstunden schieben


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Gibts dafür keinen G-Kat? 
Euro 2 reicht ja schon für eine Grüne Plakette und spart auch noch Steuern.


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Oktober 2010)

Genau für den wohl leider nicht. Die Steuern störn mich nichtmal die wär mir das Auto allemal wert


----------



## Tobucu (6. Oktober 2010)

Man kann auch versuchen vom Schrottplatz einen Motor mit G-Kat zubekommen. Mit einer besseren Abgasnorm gibt der Tüv auch seinen Segen dazu.


----------



## Zoon (6. Oktober 2010)

guck obs für deine Kiste nen Kaltlaufregler gibt .. dann reichts auch für die Grüne Abzockplakette.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Grün mit Kaltlaufregler ohne geregelten Kat?
Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## Tobucu (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Zoon
Das wird mit Ungeregelten Kat nicht möglich sein.


----------



## moe (6. Oktober 2010)

wie ist denn das jetzt eigentlich mit der versicherung in dtl.?
nach welchem verfahren werden da die prozentsätze berechnet?
kommt dar drauf an, wie lange ich schon meinen lappen hab, oder wie lange ich ein auto unfallfrei angemeldet hab?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2010)

Beides.
Die "normalen" Prozente gibt es für ein versichertes Auto ohne Unfall, Rabatt gibt es aber auch wenn kein Führerscheinneuling mit dem Auto fährt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Oktober 2010)

moe schrieb:


> wie ist denn das jetzt eigentlich mit der versicherung in dtl.?
> nach welchem verfahren werden da die prozentsätze berechnet?
> kommt dar drauf an, wie lange ich schon meinen lappen hab, oder wie lange ich ein auto unfallfrei angemeldet hab?



Wie lange du deinen Führerschein hast ist latte. Es werden die unfallfreihen Jahre die du ein Fahrzeug versichert hast gezählt. Sprich SF (=Schadensfreiheitsrabatt) und die Zahl daran sind die Jahre ohne Unfall mit dem von dir versicherten Fahrzeug.

Die Dauer des Führerscheinbesitzes bringt relativ wenig, denn auch wenn du 10 Jahre einen Führerschein hattest aber nie ein Fahrzeug versichert hast, beginnst du bei SF0. Umgekehrt kann man auch Schadensfreihe Jahre sammeln ohne überhaupt einen Führerschein zu haben. Wenn du z.B. auf deine Firma Autos versicherst bekommst du Schadensfreihe Jahre angerechnet obwohl eine juristische Person nie auch nur einen Meter zurücklegen wird.

Ich fahre mittlerweile knapp 15 Jahre ohne Unfall habe aber dennoch keine SF15, da ich einige Jahre nur Dienstwagen gefahren bin und die werden mir nicht angerechnet.


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fahre mittlerweile knapp 15 Jahre ohne Unfall habe aber dennoch keine SF15, da ich einige Jahre nur Dienstwagen gefahren bin und die werden mir nicht angerechnet.



Das ist aber schon eine merkwürdige "Logik" der Versicherung, immerhin gibt es auch Fahranfänger, die einfach die 35% ihrer Eltern/Tanten/Großeltern/ übernehmen können...

Ich musste meine Versicherung damals auch von 240% selber herunter fahren, während Freunde von mir gleich mit den 35% ihrer Großeltern anfangen durften, was ich auch für totalen Schwachsinn halte. Weil genau diese Leute dann ihre ersten Unfälle hatten, während ich bisher auch unfallfrei gefahren bin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon eine merkwürdige "Logik" der Versicherung, immerhin gibt es auch Fahranfänger, die einfach die 35% ihrer Eltern/Tanten/Großeltern/ übernehmen können...
> 
> Ich musste meine Versicherung damals auch von 240% selber herunter fahren, während Freunde von mir gleich mit den 35% ihrer Großeltern anfangen durften, was ich auch für totalen Schwachsinn halte. Weil genau diese Leute dann ihre ersten Unfälle hatten, während ich bisher auch unfallfrei gefahren bin.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die SF Praktik ist in vielen Teilbereichen absolut absurd. Wie richtigerweise von dir angeführt mit der Überschreibung des SF von Angehörigen. Denn was sagt die unfallfreie Fahrerei von Angehörigen über die fahrerischen Qualitäten des dann neuen Versicherungsnehmers aus? Richtig, gar nichts.

Der "Großeltern"-Trick kann aber auch gehörig in die Hose gehen, nämlich dann wenn die Großeltern ggfs. nie eine Vollkasko Versicherung hatten. Dann erbt der Enkel die SF40 in der Haftpflicht aber eben auch die SF0 in der Vollkasko. Da aber bei den meisten Autos die VK wesentlich teurer als die HP ist, kann sich diese Taktik auch als ganz böser Boomerang entpuppen.

Wie auch immer, es ist ein krankes System, was streng genommen sogar Konträr zum Gesamtprinzip einer Versicherung ist. Schliesslich soll doch eine Versicherung eine Solidargemeinschaft darstellen in der sich alle Teilnehmer die Kosten teilen. Aber durch das SF-System wird die Last schlechter Verteilt sondern einfach nach Kosten umgelegt, der Risikoreiche zahlt viel, der Risikoarme zahlt wenig. Wenn man diese Methodik auf die Spitze treibt kann man die Versicherung auch gleich ganz abschaffen und jeder zahlt seine Unfälle selbst.

Früher habe ich mich noch richtig darüber geärgert, jetzt wo ich langsam in der Nutzniesser-Position bin halte ich dann doch egoistischer Weise lieber mal die Backen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die SF Praktik ist in vielen Teilbereichen absolut absurd. Wie richtigerweise von dir angeführt mit der Überschreibung des SF von Angehörigen. Denn was sagt die unfallfreie Fahrerei von Angehörigen über die fahrerischen Qualitäten des dann neuen Versicherungsnehmers aus? Richtig, gar nichts.



Genau, das ist ein absolut "krankes System".



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der "Großeltern"-Trick kann aber auch gehörig in die Hose gehen, nämlich dann wenn die Großeltern ggfs. nie eine Vollkasko Versicherung hatten. Dann erbt der Enkel die SF40 in der Haftpflicht aber eben auch die SF0 in der Vollkasko. Da aber bei den meisten Autos die VK wesentlich teurer als die HP ist, kann sich diese Taktik auch als ganz böser Boomerang entpuppen.
> 
> Wie auch immer, es ist ein krankes System, was streng genommen sogar Konträr zum Gesamtprinzip einer Versicherung ist. Schliesslich soll doch eine Versicherung eine Solidargemeinschaft darstellen in der sich alle Teilnehmer die Kosten teilen. Aber durch das SF-System wird die Last schlechter Verteilt sondern einfach nach Kosten umgelegt, der Risikoreiche zahlt viel, der Risikoarme zahlt wenig. Wenn man diese Methodik auf die Spitze treibt kann man die Versicherung auch gleich ganz abschaffen und jeder zahlt seine Unfälle selbst.
> 
> Früher habe ich mich noch richtig darüber geärgert, jetzt wo ich langsam in der Nutzniesser-Position bin halte ich dann doch egoistischer Weise lieber mal die Backen...



Ich will gar nicht mehr wissen, was ich damals monatlich für mein erstes Auto (Volvo V70) geblecht habe - ich glaube das waren monatlich 300-400€ 

Heute bezahle ich Gott sei Dank nur noch 50€ monatlich 

Aber du hast absolut recht, man könnte so formulieren, dass wirklich jeder für den "Mist" den er baut selber haftet. Wäre in meinen Augen sowieso besser, vor allem wenn ich an die ganzen Kiddis denke, die mit ihren Unfällen nach dem Diskobesuche die Unfallstatistik bestimmter Autos in die Höhe treiben (z.B. Golf, Polo, BMW 316, etc) 

Darum sind Neuwagen meistens sogar mit Vollkasko günstiger als ein älteres Fahrzeug mit Haftpflicht das viele Fahranfänger/Möchtegernrennfahrer fahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon eine merkwürdige "Logik" der Versicherung, immerhin gibt es auch Fahranfänger, die einfach die 35% ihrer Eltern/Tanten/Großeltern/ übernehmen können...


 
Die Logik der Versicherungen entzieht sich normalen Leuten sowieso.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Heute bezahle ich Gott sei Dank nur noch 50€ monatlich



Geht mir ähnlich.
Für meinen BMW 318i zahlte ich damals etwa 200,- DM im Monat nur für Haftplicht und TK. Heute zahle ich für meinen TT etwa 780,- Euro p.A., selbstverständlich inkl. VK. Das macht umgerechnet pro Monat gerade mal 65,- Euro. Trotz mehr Leistung, mehr Risiko (Cabrio) und mehr Zeitwert.


----------



## moe (7. Oktober 2010)

ich finds halt nur ne sauerei, dass man den jungen leuten so viel geld aus der tasche zieht. klar sind das die, die die meisten unfälle verursachen (oder am meisten unfallgefährdet sind). aber man könnte auch einfach die selbstbeteiligung erhöhen, statt so hohe beiträge zu fordern. dann würden einige sicher etwas vorsichtiger fahren.

btw: wie geht denn das mit dem großeltern-trick?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2010)

moe schrieb:


> btw: wie geht denn das mit dem großeltern-trick?



Wenn deine Großeltern z.B. aufhören Auto zu fahren oder mal einen 2. Wagen hatten, oder oder oder, dann läßt man den von den Großeltern erworbenen SF auf sich übertragen und schon hast du als 18 Jähriger 40 unfallfreihe Autofahrerjahre  .

Wie bereits erwähnt, der Knackpunkt ist oftmals das die Großeltern nur HFP bzw. TK haben/ hatten und wenn du dir diesen SF übertragen läßt dann geht es in der VK bei null los. Was natürlich irrelevant ist wenn man sowieso bei null anfangen würde.


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich.
> Für meinen BMW 318i zahlte ich damals etwa 200,- DM im Monat nur für Haftplicht und TK. Heute zahle ich für meinen TT etwa 780,- Euro p.A., selbstverständlich inkl. VK. Das macht umgerechnet pro Monat gerade mal 65,- Euro. Trotz mehr Leistung, mehr Risiko (Cabrio) und mehr Zeitwert.



Das geht ja noch 200DM, oder ca 100€. Mein Volvo war damals Arschteuer im Unterhalt, vor allen Dingen hat er Sprit geschluckt, als gäbe es keinen Morgen mehr 

Apropos, Spritverbrauch, wo lag denn der BMW 381i damals, wenn du versucht hast Sprit sparend zu fahren, oder wenn du ihn getreten hast?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Apropos, Spritverbrauch, wo lag denn der BMW 381i damals, wenn du versucht hast Sprit sparend zu fahren, oder wenn du ihn getreten hast?



Mein guter 113 PS E30 brauchte im Mittel so 10 bis 10,5 Liter/ 100 km.
Setzte sich aus 5 Tagen Stadtverkehr und Wochenende quer durch Europa zusammen  .

Spritsparen im speziellen war damals nicht so sehr thematisiert. Insofern habe ich da keine Einzelwerte mehr.
Aber ich kann sagen das ich mit der gleichen Streckenstrategie 1999 mit einem damals brandneuen A3 1.8T 9,1 Liter/ 100 km brauchte. Und der hatte ja immerhin knapp 40 PS mehr.


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich will mir nächstes Jahr gerne wieder ein anderes Auto zulegen, das wieder etwas mehr Power hat, aber dennoch nicht so viel mehr verbraucht wie mein jetziger. Aktuell habe ich immer einen Verbrauch von 5,5-6l auf 100km. Unter 8l sollte der nächste Wagen schon liegen


----------



## Nekro (7. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich will mir nächstes Jahr gerne wieder ein anderes Auto zulegen, das wieder etwas mehr Power hat



wie viel hat denn der aktuelle?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich immer einen Verbrauch von 5,5-6l auf 100km. Unter 8l sollte der nächste Wagen schon liegen



Falls wir von Realverbrauch sprechen und nicht von ECE, dann gibt es keinen halbwegs sportlichen Wagen der mit sowenig Sprit auskommt. Mit Ausnahme von Dieselmotoren. Der 3 Liter R6 Diesel (245 PS) von BMW lässt sich in der Karosse des 3ers mit etwa 8 Litern bewegen.

Zum Vergleich mein Wägelchen mit knapp über 1.300 kg Gewicht und 211 PS kommt bei mir bisher auf einen Gesamtdurchschnitt von 9 Litern (ECE lügt 6,7 Liter). Und das ist mein sparsamster Wagen ever.


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Oktober 2010)

nekro schrieb:


> wie viel hat denn der aktuelle?



95 ps




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falls wir von Realverbrauch sprechen und  nicht von ECE, dann gibt es keinen halbwegs sportlichen Wagen der mit  sowenig Sprit auskommt. Mit Ausnahme von Dieselmotoren. Der 3 Liter R6  Diesel (245 PS) von BMW lässt sich in der Karosse des 3ers mit etwa 8  Litern bewegen.



Genau davon rede ich auch, von realen Werten. Der vom Hersteller angegebene Wert liegt bei mir aber höher, als das, was ich tatsächlich verbrauche, wen ich Sprit sparend fahre. Ich dachte es gäbe da vielleicht ein Fahrzeug, bei dem das ebenfalls so ist


----------



## der_yappi (7. Oktober 2010)

Mein Ibi FR (1.4 TSI --> 150PS) genehmigt sich bei mir zwischen 6l und 7l.
Mal kucken wies weitergeht, jetzt hab ich mehr Stadt im Fahrprogramm (da neue Abteilung in der Firma).


----------



## ich558 (8. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage auch wenns nicht ganz hierher passt.
Wie kann man das Übersetzungsverhältnis berechnen wenn man ein neues Ritzel einbaut?


----------



## roadgecko (8. Oktober 2010)

Müsste eigentlich ungefähr so gehen:

Zahnrad-Durchmesser 1 (Motor) / (Geteilt) Durchmesser 2 (Getriebe etc..) 

Zb: 80mm / 40mm = 2

Übersetzung = 1:2


----------



## Shibi (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe früher einen BMW 330xd BJ 2003 (Handschalter, Allrad) gefahren und bin ihn mit 6-7 Litern gefahren, aber hauptsächlich Autobahn. Denke das ist für einen 204PS Diesel ganz in Ordnung. Der neue sollte meines Wissens nach nicht mehr verbrauchen auch wenn er noch ein paar PS mehr hat.

Irgendwie nervt mich mein A6 jetzt schon. Der V6 Biturbo hat zwar ordentlich Durchzug aber dafür säuft er auch ordentlich. Unter 10 Litern geht da garnichts. Innerstädtisch auch mal gerne über 15 Liter Verbrauch.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich brauche eine neue Batterie. Momentan ist eine mit 54AH verbaut tut es auch eine mit 44AH oder sollte es wieder eine 54er sein ?

Was extra Strom bei mir zieht sind Klima, Frontheizung und Beheizbare-Sitze.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Was extra Strom bei mir zieht sind Klima, Frontheizung und Beheizbare-Sitze.



Du hast ne elektrische Klimaanlage? Was ist das denn für ein Auto?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja ka ob sowas auch ein bisschen Strom brauch, aber du wirst wissen was gemeint ist


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du hast ne elektrische Klimaanlage? Was ist das denn für ein Auto?


Wenn der Motor aus ist und nur Zündung an, und die Klima läuft, dann läuft der Klimakompressor elektrisch über Batterie.
Oder läuft deine über Dampf? 

@roadgecko: Ich würde schon eine so große Batterie (eigentlich ist es ja ein Akku) wieder reinbauen, wie der Hersteller reingepackt hatte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn der Motor aus ist und nur Zündung an, und die Klima läuft, dann läuft der Klimakompressor elektrisch über Batterie.
> Oder läuft deine über Dampf?



Meiner läuft wie bei wohl fast jedem Auto über einen Riehmen vom Motor angetrieben.


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2010)

Immerhin werden die Lüfter elektrisch angetrieben. Irgendwie muss die Luft ja verteilt werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Immerhin werden die Lüfter elektrisch angetrieben. Irgendwie muss die Luft ja verteilt werden.



Nur das ein Lüfter nur eine winzige Menge Strom benötigt, hingegen ein Klimakompressor um die 2 kW benötigt.


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja eigentlich ist es auch s***egal das wir hier vom Thema abkommen


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meiner läuft wie bei wohl fast jedem Auto über einen Riehmen vom Motor angetrieben.


Bei den aktuellen BMWs kommt immer schon kalte Luft nach ein paar Sekunden, wenn man nur die Zündung anmacht, und die klimaautomatik läuft dann auch schon komplett, sprich man kann alles regeln und einstellen und sie reagiert darauf. Daher hängen wir in der Arbeit die Fahrzeuge in den Hallen immer an die Konstanter bzw. lassen im Freien den Motor laufen bei längeren Tests, weil sonst irgendwann die Batterie schwächelt.

Ist natürlich kein übliches Szenario für Privatautos, da im Stand alles minuten- und stundenlang an zu haben ohne Lichtmaschine.

Aber egal, es ging ja um die Batteriegröße.


----------



## Zoon (12. Oktober 2010)

Bei den neuen BMW´s mit Efficient Dynamics werden viele Nebenaggregate elektrisch satt über den Riemen angetrieben, Vorteil wenn mans sie nicht brauch (Klima) werden sie abgeschaltet oder lastabhängig geregelt (Pumpe Servolenkung oder auch rein elektrische Servounterstützung), und zwacken keine Leistung vom Motor ab bzw. geringerer Verbrauch.


----------



## 1821984 (12. Oktober 2010)

Naja ob das nen Vorteil ist, weis ich nicht!
Der Verbrauch senkt sich bestimmt um ganze 1% oder so. Und ob ich nun 150PS oder 148PS mit laufender Klima hab, merkt man dann eigentlich weniger.
Aber kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Ich sehe nur noch mehr elektronik da drin, die Kaputt gehen kann. Oder mangels Spannungsversorgung die Steuergeräte den Dienst beenden. Wenn da aufn mal nur noch 10Volt sind weil winter oder so, dann geht da nichts mehr, wo sich der gute alte noch anquählt.

Und eine Klimaanlage die nicht angeschaltet ist (Riemenantrieb) läuft einfach frei mit! Da sind keine Störeinflüsse die Leistung kosten oder deshalb mehr Sprit verbrauchen! Auch ist es glaube ich egal, ob nun die Klima selbst oder die Lima für die Klima 2KW zur Verfügung stellen muss!!! Dem Motor ist es egal, er muss auf jedenfall schwerer Arbeiten. Aber heute ist es ja gang und gebe, dass man die Klima immer an hat.


----------



## Mosed (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja, auch die ausgeschaltete Klima erzeugt Reibungswiderstände, wenn sie vom Riemen angetrieben wird. Bei mehreren Geräten summiert sich das dann auch.

Und wenn eine Klima 2 kw über den Riemen zieht, bedeutet das ja nicht zwangsweise, dass die Lima für eine elektrische auch 2 kW mehr benötigt. Die Lima müsste ja nur etwas stärker dimensioniert sein, die Klima selber wäre ein extra Verbraucher am Riemen.

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum BMW das macht. Wenn es kein Sprit sparen würde, und sei es nur 1-2%, würden sie wohl kaum Entwicklungskosten in sowas stecken.
Andere OEMs elekrifizieren auch immer mehr Nebengeräte.


Ja, bei 150 PS kann die die Klima egal sein. Schalt mal bei nem 70 PS Motor die Klima an... Wenn du kurz mal nen Turbo brauchst, Klima wieder ausmachen


----------



## Justin Bieber (13. Oktober 2010)

frage... hab nun meinen bf17 führerschein, mit dem ich ja 50ccm mopeds fahren darf.
ich hab noch ne alte zündap - ohne spiegel, hupe, blinker.
darf ich sie trotzdem fahren, da oldtimer ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. Oktober 2010)

-nich richtig gelesen -

Was für eine denn? Das Auto muss die zu seiner Zeit erforderlichen Lichter auch haben, und ich nehme Stark an Blinker und Spiegel waren auch da schon pflicht. Sonderlich schlau wäre es auch nicht...


----------



## Zoon (13. Oktober 2010)

Nebenaggregate ziehen durchaus ne Menge Leistung, zum Beispiel die Lichtmaschine (heute besser Generator), ohne Last kannste die locker drehen, z.B. angenommen du treibst sie mit nem Fahrrad an, dann belaste die mal richtig (jede Menge Verbraucher an) dann viel Spass beim Strampeln


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. Oktober 2010)

Zitat:
"Ich sehe nur noch mehr elektronik da drin, die Kaputt gehen kann. Oder mangels Spannungsversorgung die Steuergeräte den Dienst beenden. Wenn da aufn mal nur noch 10Volt sind weil winter oder so, dann geht da nichts mehr, wo sich der gute alte noch anquählt."


Ein Auto läuft auch noch mit 8,5 Volt an sofern die Batterie noch halbwegs gesund ist!


----------



## Tobucu (13. Oktober 2010)

@ StormraidR
Hat die Zündap wenigtens ne Klingel? Rückspiegel kann man nachrüsten. Blinker ist nicht so tragisch must halt wie beim Fahrrad mit dem Arm signalisieren.


----------



## 1821984 (13. Oktober 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Ein Auto läuft auch noch mit 8,5 Volt an sofern die Batterie noch halbwegs gesund ist!



Meinetwegen auch weniger. Mir ergibt sich aber kein Sinn daraus. Ist ja schön und gut das alles aber deswegen werden die Autos ja gleich als Blueblablabla verkauft und kosten stumpf paar Tausender mehr, wo man das geld erst nach 300.000km oder mehr wieder drin hätte. Das durchschnittsauto erlebt nicht mal 200.000km.

Dann sollen die Hersteller nicht so groß auf tun sondern einfach sagen, dass dort stolze 1% gespart wird von Sprit usw.. 

Das eine frei drehende Riemenscheibe soviel Reibung erzeugt, dass diese in messbare Verbrauchs und oder Leistungswerte fallen, kann ich nicht glauben! Dann frag ich mich, warum einige Modelle gleich 2-3 Umlenkrollen haben

PS: ich freu mich das es wieder Kälter wird. Ich meine, ich glaube, ich brauche nen größeren LLK.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

Weiß einer bei BMW, woher ich weiß, welchen Code das Modell hat? In den ganzen "Insider"-Foren Steht immer was von zb E39 usw., aber so ein Code taucht in den Fahrzeugpapieren nicht auf...


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt als Beispiel für den 3er: Klick mich, siehe Zeitleiste.
5er, also u.A. E39, kannst du hier nachschauen. Ich denke, die Codes sind spätestens jetzt selbsterklärend.


----------



## Justin Bieber (14. Oktober 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> @ StormraidR
> Hat die Zündap wenigtens ne Klingel? Rückspiegel kann man nachrüsten. Blinker ist nicht so tragisch must halt wie beim Fahrrad mit dem Arm signalisieren.



Ne Klingel hat sie ja.
Rückspiegel hätte ich hier irgendwo glaub ich sogar noch rumfliegen, sieht aber ziehmlich bescheuert aus und handzeichen - okay.
Darf ich also ruhigen Gewissens mit ihr fahren ?
Nochmal, es geht hier um kein Auto sondern um ein Moped.


----------



## computertod (14. Oktober 2010)

@Storm: ich fahr auch so, also ohne Spiegel und Blinker. bis jetzt hat mich noch keine Polizei angehalten, obwohl ich denen damit schon ein paarmal begegnet bin^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin aber noch in der Probezeit und wenn sie dies bemängeln bin ich sofort meinen schönen frischen führerschein los


----------



## computertod (14. Oktober 2010)

dann machst hal Rückspiegel dran und wenn Original keine Blinker drann waren können sies auch nicht bemängeln


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest bei uns kann man wegen solcher Sachen einfach per Telefon beim Tüv nachfragen.


----------



## Justin Bieber (14. Oktober 2010)

Unser TÜV verlangt 3,99€/Min 
Ach nein - dass war die andere Nummer von gestern Abend *g*

Werd mich da morgen mal erkundigen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. Oktober 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Meinetwegen auch weniger. Mir ergibt sich aber kein Sinn daraus. Ist ja schön und gut das alles aber deswegen werden die Autos ja gleich als Blueblablabla verkauft und kosten stumpf paar Tausender mehr, wo man das geld erst nach 300.000km oder mehr wieder drin hätte. Das durchschnittsauto erlebt nicht mal 200.000km.
> 
> Dann sollen die Hersteller nicht so groß auf tun sondern einfach sagen, dass dort stolze 1% gespart wird von Sprit usw..
> 
> ...




Jo das haste recht!! Die Motoren sind nich unbeding sparsamer aber haben mehr leistung asl die von z.B. 1995!


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2010)

StormraidR schrieb:


> Unser TÜV verlangt 3,99€/Min
> Ach nein - dass war die andere Nummer von gestern Abend *g*
> 
> Werd mich da morgen mal erkundigen.



Worum geht es denn? Schilder mir das mal genau und gib auch Typ und Erstzulassung deiner Maschine an. Ich schaue dann morgen direkt nach. Habe mein Arbeitslaptop leider nicht zur Hand und kenne nicht alle Fristen auswendig. Toller Preis für die Hotline ...TÜV eben. 

@ Herb

Wenn du mir die letzten 7 Stellen deiner FIN mitteilst, dann kann ich dir sogar die Ausstattungsliste deines BMWs posten.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Dekra weiß ja ganz schön viel


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jetzt als Beispiel für den 3er: Klick mich, siehe Zeitleiste.
> 5er, also u.A. E39, kannst du hier nachschauen. Ich denke, die Codes sind spätestens jetzt selbsterklärend.


 
hmm, nee, leider nicht... ist ein BWM 5er Cabrio, Bj 2003. Und ausgerechnet da gab die Überschneidung E39 zu E60.


@Klutten: was genau ist die FIN ? Steht die im FZ-Schein?


----------



## Klutten (15. Oktober 2010)

Die FIN ist die 17-stellige Fahrzeugidentnummer und die findest du in der Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil 1 unter "E" oder im alten Fahrzeugschein unter Ziffer 4 - also immer ziemlich am Anfang. Mit den letzten 7 Zeichen der Nummer kann ich dir für deinen BMW dann gerne alles mitteilen. Am Fahrzeug solltest du sie eingeschlagen auf dem rechten Federbeindom finden oder auf dem Typschild in der Beifahrertür.

Ein E39 Cabrio gibt es übrigens nicht und bis Ende 2003 wurde nur der E39 verkauft. Ab Anfang 2004 kam dann die Umstellung auf E60 (Limo) und E61 (Kombi). Wenn du ein Cabrio mit Baujahr 2003 besitzt, so wird das ein 3er aus der Baureihe E46 sein.


----------



## Shibi (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es ein Cabrio ist muss ein ein 3er sein. Ein E46 Facelift.
Du könntest auch einfach ein Foto machen, dann kann ich es dir genau sagen was es für einer ist.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. Oktober 2010)

@ klutten

ist ne zündapp c50 super - jahrgang 1970.


----------



## computertod (15. Oktober 2010)

@ Storm fahr ne sehr ähnliche: Zündapp C50 Sport bj 1972
läuft wie eine 1 das ding (bis auf die geschichte mit dem Krümmer...)


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Oktober 2010)

hasch n loch im krümmer oder was? Schau mal ob er verkokt is 
I hab auch noch ne NSU Quickly inner garage stehen, schon seit über 20 jahren stand das ding, paar mal gekickt und die lief sofort wieder^^
Über n winter werd ich die wohl wieder fit machen, brauch nur n neuen schwimmer, neue reifen, und die vorderbremse muss warscheinlich au getauscht werden. Ansonsten is das Mopped noch vollkommen original, nix gebastelt, kein tuning, der original lack is noch top in schuss etc... FÜr n paar € bekommt man da richtigen fahrspass. So n Mopped is halt schon noch ne andere Liga als n roller^^


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mal meinen Vater, dem gehört das Cabrio. Ich dachte, es sei ein 5er von der Größe her. Ist länger als unser 1 jahr älterer 3er Kombi.


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> @ Storm fahr ne sehr ähnliche: Zündapp C50 Sport bj 1972
> läuft wie eine 1 das ding (bis auf die geschichte mit dem Krümmer...)



hehe.. können ja mal Bilder austauschen, müssten aber gleich aussehen.
ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, nur fährt meine max 40, früher wars mal 55 rum.. könnte aber am gemisch liegen.. da misch ich im moment sehr wählerisch zusammen *g*
Aber an sich sind die Teile super, waschen, neue Reifen und du bist der King


----------



## Klutten (15. Oktober 2010)

Und was möchtest du bei deiner Zündapp jetzt genau wissen? Eine exakte Beschreibung brauche ich schon, denn sonst kann die Antwort nicht besser werden.


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. Oktober 2010)

Was ich wissen will ? Ob ich Spiegel brauch. Dass ich keine Blinker - Hupe brauch weiß ich.
Neue Reifen kommen mitte nächster Woche. Und brauch ich ein Rücklicht ? Ich hab nur ein Bremslicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Oktober 2010)

einen spiegel brauchst du, mindestens einen. Zwei sind bei dem teil nicht erforderlich  Und das Rücklicht is doch normal schon in die heckleuchteneinheit integriert?


----------



## Tobucu (15. Oktober 2010)

Beleuchtung must du haben, Krafträder müssen am Tag mit Licht fahren.


----------



## Klutten (15. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar, ist notiert. Würde dir gerne jetzt schon antworten, aber mein Rechner steht im Büro und hängt in der Nachtverarbeitung.  Eigentlich wollte ich ihn ja mit nach Hause nehmen.

Am Montag melde ich mich.


----------



## Sash (15. Oktober 2010)

bin am überlegen ob ein sl600 oder ein r8 v10 besser wär..


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Oktober 2010)

für dich eher ein astra 
in echt wäre der R8 wohl besser


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Oktober 2010)

Gerade durch Zufall irgendeine Auto-Sendung auf N24 geguckt, waren in Paris, haben den R8 GT gezeigt.. was hat der Sprecher dazu gesagt?
"Der neue R8 RS."
Ich wusste ja, dass N24 nicht unbedingt top shelf ist, aber meine Fresse..


----------



## Sash (15. Oktober 2010)

r8 ist wohl einer der besten deutschen sportautos.. nur beim sl ist das dach besser.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Oktober 2010)

der R8 das beste sportauto Deutschlands? Willste mich verarschen? Schau mal was Porsche im Reportoire hat, da kann Audi nur mit den Ohren schlackern


----------



## Sash (15. Oktober 2010)

wurde mal getestet, der r8 war meist besser. zudem hat er quaddro.. naja viel tut sich da eh nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Oktober 2010)

Allradantrieb gibts auch bei Porsche.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Oktober 2010)

was mich n bisschen wundert ist, dass die hersteller nicht mal an anderen lenksystemen forschen. So dass z.B. die Hinterachse verkehrt zur vorderachse einschlägt. Aber kostet warscheinlich zu viel geld, solang es mit ner standardlenkung geld gibt, wird niemand das geld in die hand nehmen und was neues entwickeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Oktober 2010)

Allradlenkung gabs schon mal, war aber nicht der Hit, außerdem verkleinert es nur den Wendekreis, fahrsicherheitstechnisch ist es wohl egal.


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. Oktober 2010)

Also das Frontlicht lässt sich konstant anschalten. Die Heckbeleuchtung könnte ich damit erzeugen indem ich den Schalter für das Bremslicht konstant betätigt lasse, dann hab ich zwar kein Bremslicht mehr fahr aber mit Front und Hecklicht.
Spiegel muss ich haben ? Bin heute an zwei Polizeiautos vorbeigefahren, wurde nicht angehalten.
Keine Zündapp C50 hat von Werk aus Spiegel, also wird dies denke ich als Oldtimer Sonderregelung gehandhabt, so hoffe ich zumindest,


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Oktober 2010)

wieso willste das alles denn überhaupt wissen. Um das teil anzumelden, musst du es sowieso nirgends vorführen. also scheissegal ob alles funktioniert/dran is, hauptsach es läuft


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2010)

So dein Gedankengang, meiner und der der Polizei: Einmal aufgehalten und etwas kritisiert was hätte dran sein müssen aber nicht ist und ich einen Punkt bekomme --> Führerschein weg, 400 Euro & Probezeit auf 4 Jahre verlängert.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

lol, du glaubst noch an das märchen mit der führerscheinsperre? na dann, kann man dir sowieso nicht mehr helfen 
Bei den ersten PAAR malen gibt es Sozialstunden, wenn es überhaupt was gibt  Spreche aus erfahrung  Eine Führerscheinsperre, oder hohes strafgeld, gibts erst bei vielen malen wiederholter vergehen 

P.S.: Außerdem werden alte moppeds so gut wie nie angehalten, außer du rast mit 80 sachen an der polizei vorbei. Rausgezogen werden zu 99,9% nur die neuen Roller, mit vorliebe die 2takter mit heulpott


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Oktober 2010)

er ist noch in der Probezeit - da ist jeder Punkt böse.


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

Alles über 40€ Strafe wird in der Probephase richtig teuer^^


----------



## Zoon (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was mich n bisschen wundert ist, dass die hersteller nicht mal an anderen lenksystemen forschen. So dass z.B. die Hinterachse verkehrt zur vorderachse einschlägt. Aber kostet warscheinlich zu viel geld, solang es mit ner standardlenkung geld gibt, wird niemand das geld in die hand nehmen und was neues entwickeln



Allradlenkung gabs udn gibts imemr noch in verschiedenen Modellen, in den 90ern wars der Honda Accord / Prelude, derzeit gibts die auch im Renault Laguna.

Bei kleinerem Tempo schlagen die Hinterräder entgegengesetzt ein, bei hohen Tempo gleicher Drehsinn wie vorne um stabilisierend zu wirken.


----------



## computertod (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hasch n loch im krümmer oder was? Schau mal ob er verkokt is


ne, der fällt unterm fahren gern mal ab


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> lol, du glaubst noch an das märchen mit der führerscheinsperre? na dann, kann man dir sowieso nicht mehr helfen
> Bei den ersten PAAR malen gibt es Sozialstunden, wenn es überhaupt was gibt  Spreche aus erfahrung  Eine Führerscheinsperre, oder hohes strafgeld, gibts erst bei vielen malen wiederholter vergehen
> 
> P.S.: Außerdem werden alte moppeds so gut wie nie angehalten, außer du rast mit 80 sachen an der polizei vorbei. Rausgezogen werden zu 99,9% nur die neuen Roller, mit vorliebe die 2takter mit heulpott



Wenn mein Fahrlehrer kein kompletter lügner ist.. ja !
Ich bin 2 Jahre in der Probezeit.. sollte dies ein Märchen sein.. okay.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

ja ist es, zumindest wenn du mit einem Moped erwicht wirst. Beim Auto is das wieder was anderes, da is die gesetzlage wirklich schärfer. Aber wie gesagt, bei den kleinen moppeds sieht die sache nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

Nep, er lügt nicht^^

2 Jahre Probezeit, und alles was 40€ Strafe überschreitet bzw. min 1 Punkt bringt, wird hässlich.

Edit: 





CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ... bei den kleinen moppeds sieht die sache nicht so schlimm aus


Das hätte ich doch ganz gerne mit entsprechenden Paragrafen belegt, das ist für mich nämlich absolut unglaubwürdig!


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

wobei ich das ziemlich unverschämt finde, gerade die jungen fahranfänger so extremst auszubeuten. Anstatt so einen Witz wie BF17 würden sie lieber mal die fahranfänger finanziell unterstützen. Für so einen Dreck wie S21 und dicke nobelkarossen für politiker hat man geld, aber für fahranfänger nicht. Die beutet man schön aus, um sich diesen vorher genannten luxus zu finanzieren...


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2010)

Fahranfänger werden nicht ausgebeutet, sie zahlen im Verhältnis denselben Obolus wie jeder andere Autofahrer. Statistiken des Kraftfahrtbundesamtes und namhaften Überwachungsorganisationen belegen aber leider eindeutig, dass diese Zielgruppe (18-24 Jahre) eine relative Unfallhäufigkeit von über 70% am Unfallaufkommen hat und nachweislich mit Fahrzeugen unterwegs ist, die älter als 7 Jahre sind und im Schnitt 5-8 Mängel aufweisen. Gerade was Beleuchtung, Reifen und Bremse angeht, gibt es da echt erschütternde Dinge zu sehen. Ich habe selbst viele Safety-Checks in Berufsschulen durchgeführt und dabei festgestellt, dass das Sicherheitsbewusstsein auf einem extrem niedrigen Level angesiedelt ist.


----------



## 1821984 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja leider ist das so. Aber in den seltensten Fällen haben Fahranfänger das Geld für ein halbwegs neues Auto. Habe damals selbst mit nem 12 Jahre alten Fiat angefangen, wo der Hauptbremszyl. Undicht war (jeden Tag war der Pott leer). 

Aber nur weil es ein altes Auto ist, muss es nicht gleich an der Sicherheit mangeln. Bremsen, Reifen usw. sollten schon i.O. sein. Aber leider ist die Denkweise ja meisten "hauptsache geht nach vorne".

Arbeitskollege fährt nen neuen Focus RS. Ob ein 225PS Auto das richtige ist für jemanden, der grad mal nen Jahr den Lappen hat weis ich nicht. Vom Geld her schafft er das nur durch seine Eltern. Er haut so im Monat knapp 600€ nur fürs Auto weg. Da finde ich schon, dass das auch nicht richtig ist.

Es gibt genügend Autos, die in Sachen Sicherheit echt gut darstehen würden, wenn sie in guten Zustand wären. Aber das wichtigste ist ja immer, dass der Motor läuft und nen Sportluftfilter hat. Aber passende Reifen für den Winter gibt es nicht, weil ja nen ESD gekauft werden muss. Das ist leider viel zu oft der Fall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst viele Safety-Checks in Berufsschulen durchgeführt und dabei festgestellt, dass das Sicherheitsbewusstsein auf einem extrem niedrigen Level angesiedelt ist.


 
Das gilt aber letztendlich durch die Bank, denn auch vielen Menschen, die jahrelang immer ihre Fahrzeuge gewartet habe, können das entweder heute nicht mehr (weil die Autos zu anspruchsvoll geworden sind) oder sie sind finanziell nicht mehr dazu in der Lage, jeden Wartungsintervall einhalten zu können.
Guck dir doch mal an, wie lange die Menschen heute ein Auto behalten und wie lange das vor 15 Jahren der Fall war.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

und wie sollen die fahranfänger denn schon so viel wissen haben??? Wissen bekommt man NUR durch erfahrung, und die können wir fahranfänger halt leider nicht haben, weil wir ja "Anfänger" sind. Und diese Erfahrungslosigkeit so gnadenlos und ohne schlechtes gewissen auszunutzen, um damit geld zu verdienen, finde ICH schon sehr unverschämt!


----------



## Mosed (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was mich n bisschen wundert ist, dass die hersteller nicht mal an anderen lenksystemen forschen. So dass z.B. die Hinterachse verkehrt zur vorderachse einschlägt. Aber kostet warscheinlich zu viel geld, solang es mit ner standardlenkung geld gibt, wird niemand das geld in die hand nehmen und was neues entwickeln



Gab und gibt es schon. z.B. im aktuellen 5-er (und 7-er meine ich). 
Kostet natürlich ein bißchen was und ist zu teuer für Kleinwagen. Wo man das ja auch nicht so dringend benötigt, da der Wendekreis eh recht klein ist.


Warum sollte man Fahranfänger finanziell unterstützen? Damit noch mehr mit nem Auto oder Motorrad an der Uni vorfahren, aber dann gegen Studiengebühren demonstrieren, weil das Geld nicht reicht? 
Und mit der Erfahrung - viele Unfälle wären durch Intelligenz vermeidbar gewesen. Dass man mit 60 PS auf 200 Meter niemanden überholen kann und auch nicht mit 150 durch ne 90 Grad Kurve kommt, erschließt sich auch ohne Erfahrung (direkte, also gleich dieses Extrem probieren).

Wo wird mit der Erfahrungslosigkeit der Anfänger Geld gemacht?
Dass die Versicherung teuer ist, ist ja klar. Ist bei erfahrenen, die ständig Unfälle bauen auch nicht anders. Bei den einen ist die Statistik Schuld, bei den anderen sie selber.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wo wird mit der Erfahrungslosigkeit der Anfänger Geld gemacht?
> Dass die Versicherung teuer ist, ist ja klar.


einmal das. und dann durch die wirklich übertrieben hohen geldstrafen für "delikte"  wie z.B. zu schnell fahren, und wenns nur 10 kmh zu viel waren, was ja wirklich lächerlich ist... Das ist nicht nötig. Anstatt den übertriebenen strafgeldern würden sie besser mal fahrsicherheitstrainings oder dergleichen anbieten


----------



## Mosed (16. Oktober 2010)

Wo gibt es denn in D hohe Geldstrafen für zu schnell fahren? Ist doch spottbillig hier, oder was meinste warum immer alle deutlich schneller als erlaubt fahren? 

10 km/h drüber innerorts kosten 15€, egal ob in der Probezeit oder nicht soweit ich weis. Ausserorts 10€.
Erst ab 21 km/h drüber wird es problematisch.
neuer Bussgeldkatalog und Forum
Und da ist dann ja die Toleranz schon abgezogen, effektiv warst du dann noch mehr drüber als 10 km/h.


Vergleich das mal mit den Ausland...


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und wie sollen die fahranfänger denn schon so viel wissen haben??? Wissen bekommt man NUR durch erfahrung, und die können wir fahranfänger halt leider nicht haben, weil wir ja "Anfänger" sind. Und diese Erfahrungslosigkeit so gnadenlos und ohne schlechtes gewissen auszunutzen, um damit geld zu verdienen, finde ICH schon sehr unverschämt!


Als, erstens verdienen die nicht an den Fahränfängern ihr Geld, sondern daran, dass die für *jede* Alters/Risikogruppe ein bisschen mehr Geld nehmen, als diese Gruppe an Schaden verursacht. und die Fahränfänger machen nunmal relativ gesehen mehr Schaden, daher zahlen die auch mehr.

Und laut Deiner Logik müßte man auch Berufseinsteigern trotzdem mehr Geld geben, soviel wie die auch etablierten "alten Hasen" bekomen - schließlich können die armen Berufseinsteiger es halt noch nicht besser, die sind halt noch unerfahren die ärmsten... also warum kriegen die nicht mehr Geld? Ganz einfach: weil deren Arbeitskraft noch nicht so viel Rendite bringt wie die einer erfahrenen Arbeitskraft. 


Die Argumentation ist daher natürlich falsch. Risikogruppen zahlen Riskoadäquat. Sonst funktioniert das nicht. Es ist doch einfach nur ganz logisch, dass man Rabatte bekommt, je länger man unfallfrei fährt. Es soll ja auch Anreize geben, vorsichtig zu fahren - wenn man weiß, dass ein weiteres unfallfreies Jahr zB 100€ pro jahr spart, dann hat man mehr Anreize, vorsichtiger zu fahren, als wenn es keineleri rolle spielt und eh jeder den gleichen Beitrag zahlt. Wenn es sch#&!% egal wäre, dann gibt man Gas - und wenn was passiert, egal: Versicherung wird deswegen nicht teuerer, Schaden an den Autos ird ja bezahlt. Das kann logischweise nicht sinnvoll sein. 

Wenn Deine Idee Realität würde, könntest andersrum auch sagen: warum sollen die erfahrenen Fahrer denn für die Unfälle der unerfahrenen Mitzahlen? 


So ist das halt, man kann nicht einfach aus Nettigkeit sagen, dass auch die seit Jahrzehnten unfallfreien Fahrer die Zeche für die Jungspunde mitzahlen. Das ist bei vielen Dingen des Lebens so, dass jüngere "ungerechter" dastehen, bei vielen stehen aber auch die älteren dumm da. 

Ach ja: "schlechte" Ältere zahlen ja auch mehr. Wer öfter Unfälle baut, zahlt mehr als wenn Du als Anfänger 5-6 Jahre ohne Unfall gefahren bist.


Und wegen 10km/h zu schnell zahlst Du lächerlich wenig, 10-20€ maximal, falls das überhaupt verfolgt wird. Wenn Du zB 60 statt 50 fährst und erwischt wirst, bist Du halt selber schuld, es bringt eh nix, 60 zu fahren. Da bist Du mal ne Ampelphase früher am Ziel, aber im Schnitt ist das sinnlos. Und wenn es einfach mehr Spaß macht: dann msust Du eben dafür blechen, da darfst Du Dich aber nicht beschweren.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

aber wieso unternimmt man nicht lieber was dagegen dass fahranfänger mehr unfälle verursachen wie langjährige fahrer, wie z.B. kostenlose Schulungen, Fahrsicherheitstrainings usw?
Ganz einfach: weil es geld kostet, und es dadurch weniger strafgeldeinnahmen geben würde. Sobald man irgendwo nicht mehr so viel geld wie vorher rausziehen kann, wird das jenige projekt von unserer politik nicht mehr unterstützt...

Oder denkst du etwa, die hohen und piniblen strafen sollen die sicherheit von fahranfängern unterstützen und schützen? Denkst du dass es den politikern um DAS geht? Wenn ja, dann muss ich dezent über dich lachen


----------



## computertod (16. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn in D hohe Geldstrafen für zu schnell fahren? Ist doch spottbillig hier, oder was meinste warum immer alle deutlich schneller als erlaubt fahren?
> 
> 10 km/h drüber innerorts kosten 15€, egal ob in der Probezeit oder nicht soweit ich weis. Ausserorts 10€.
> Erst ab 21 km/h drüber wird es problematisch.
> ...


genau deshalb hab ich meine Führerscheinprüfung nicht bestanden: außerorts 20Km/h zu schnell...(40 Schild -> 60 gefahren)


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Idee Realität würde, könntest andersrum auch sagen: warum sollen die erfahrenen Fahrer denn für die Unfälle der unerfahrenen Mitzahlen?



Solidargemeinschaft ?!


Nach der Logik der Kraftfahrversicherung sollte bloß keine Krankenversicherung abgerechnet werden, sonst darf der häufig Kranke auch noch mehr bezahlen. Und das "Hardcore-Schema" der Kraftfahrzeugfversicherung gibt es in dieser extremen Ausprägung bei keiner anderen Versicherung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach ja: "schlechte" Ältere zahlen ja auch mehr. Wer öfter Unfälle baut, zahlt mehr als wenn Du als Anfänger 5-6 Jahre ohne Unfall gefahren bist.


 
Das Problem bei älteren ist aber, wenn die mal einen Unfall haben, dann scheppert es in der Regel gewaltig, siehe Gas/Bremse verwechselt beim neuen Wagen (das erste mal mit Automatik) oder falsch auf die Autobahn gefahren, weil die vielen Verkehrsschilder (sind echt viele geworden) verwirren.


----------



## Mosed (16. Oktober 2010)

Also mal ehrlich. Bei der Krankenkasse lasse ich Solidarität noch durchgehen, solange die Krankheit nicht selber verschuldet ist. (Womit ich jetzt nicht Erkältungen oder sowas meine) 
Aber ich zahle doch nicht für Idioten mit, die leichtsinnig Auto fahren. Klar kann mal ein Unfall passieren, weil Erfahrung fehlt. Aber die meisten Unfälle bei Fahranfängern entstehen ja durch Leichtsinnigkeit und nicht durch fehlende Erfahrung, soweit ich informiert bin.

Dass das System bei Autoversicherern übertrieben ist mag sein, an sich finde ich es aber richtig, dass hier jeder für sich selber verantwortlich ist. Als Fahranfänger muss man halt erstmal in den sauren Apfel beißen oder über die Eltern anmelden.


----------



## Nekro (16. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> die meisten Unfälle bei Fahranfängern entstehen ja durch Leichtsinnigkeit und nicht durch fehlende Erfahrung



Die Leichtsinnigkeit resultiert doch durch die Erfahrung ?!
Jeder kennt bestimmt "Mit 100 in die Kurve"  Hätten die Bengel ansatzweise Ahnung von Autos wüssten sie das solche Geschwindigkeiten nicht machbar sind, jetzt wissen sie´s


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

@elementardrache: und sich aufgrund der extra hohen verischerungskosten ein schrottauto kaufen, das oftmals nichtmal ABS an board hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich. Bei der Krankenkasse lasse ich Solidarität noch durchgehen, solange die Krankheit nicht selber verschuldet ist. (Womit ich jetzt nicht Erkältungen oder sowas meine)


 
Wo willst du denn die Grenze ziehen?
Wenn einer in den Ski Urlaub fährt, muss er sich extra versichern?
Was ist mit dem Motorradfahrer, muss der Aufpreis für seine Krankenversicherung bezahlen?
Was ist mit einem Unfallverschulder, muss der für seine Verletzungen selbst bezahlen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @elementardrache: und sich aufgrund der extra hohen verischerungskosten ein schrottauto kaufen, das oftmals nichtmal ABS an board hat?


 
Das ist echt Unsinn. Die Versicherungskosten machen nicht einen SO großen Unterschied, dass Du Dir nicht mal die 200€ mehr für einen Wagen mit ABS leisten kannst. Und wenn doch, dann kauf Dir lieber ein paar Monate später erst ein Auto. Du bist 18 Jahre nicht selber gefahren, da muss man ja nicht sofort wenn man den Lappen hat ne eigene Karre haben. Du musst dabei auch bedenken, dass bei Deinem Wunschszenario ja nicht alle Leute dann nur so wenig zahlen wie Leute jetzt, die seit 20 Jahren unfallfrei fahren, sondern es wäre dann ein Tarif der irgendwo dazwischenliegt. D.h. Du würdest nicht so viel weniger zahlen müssen, wie Du vlt. hoffst. 

So ist das halt: wer jung ist, muss sich bestimmte Dinge erst erarbeiten. Und es gibt auch genug ältere Leute, die trotzt der "billigen" versicherung sich kein Auto leisten können. 

Mach am besten so ein Fahrsicherheitstraining, da gibt es viele Versicherungen, die dann einen Rabatt für Fahranfänger gewähren. und such Dir ein Auto, das nicht so teuer in der Versicherung ist. Es gibt halt auch die typischen "Jungraser"-Autos, und wenn Du unbedingt so was willst UND dann auch noch mit unnötig viel PS, dann musst Du halt mehr zahlen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

so ein training kostet trotz eventueller unterstützungen immer noch viel  zu viel. Außerdem gibt es sowas nur an wenigen orten, und da hunderte km deswegen reisen, muss auch erstmal bezahlt werden. Und es geht mir generell um fahanfänger, nicht explizit um mich


----------



## Nekro (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Fahrsicherheitstraining (...) gibt es sowas nur an wenigen orten



naja, im Umkreis von ~100km findet man sowas immer!
Aber für ein bisschen rumrutschen ist es wirklich zu teuer!


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das gilt aber letztendlich durch die Bank, denn auch vielen Menschen, die jahrelang immer ihre Fahrzeuge gewartet habe, können das entweder heute nicht mehr (weil die Autos zu anspruchsvoll geworden sind) oder sie sind finanziell nicht mehr dazu in der Lage, jeden Wartungsintervall einhalten zu können.
> Guck dir doch mal an, wie lange die Menschen heute ein Auto behalten und wie lange das vor 15 Jahren der Fall war.



Es geht ja nicht direkt um die Wartungsintervalle, die natürlich in Werkstätten viel Geld kosten. Betrachte nur mal Bremse und Reifen. Da braucht man außer dem Fahrschulwissen eigentlich keine große Ahnung zu haben und doch sind das zwei grundlegende Dinge, die nach der Fahrschule schnell wieder aus dem Gedächtnis geschoben werden. Jedem wird von Grund auf eingeprägt, dass der Reifen der einzige Kontakt zur Straße ist und das eine Bremse wichtig ist, weiß jeder Anfänger aus diversen kleinen Schrecksekunden. Trotzdem sieht man gerade bei den 18- bis 24-jährigen sehr häufig Reifen, die bis auf das Gewebe abgefahren sind. Und mal ehrlich, Reifen in Standardgrößen kosten um 50€ das Stück - also kein Vermögen. Diesen Betrag geben die meisten Jugendlichen an einem Discoabend aus.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und wie sollen die fahranfänger denn schon so viel wissen haben??? Wissen bekommt man NUR durch erfahrung, und die können wir fahranfänger halt leider nicht haben, weil wir ja "Anfänger" sind. Und diese Erfahrungslosigkeit so gnadenlos und ohne schlechtes gewissen auszunutzen, um damit geld zu verdienen, finde ICH schon sehr unverschämt!



Wissen und Erfahrung sind zwei Unterschiedliche Dinge, die nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun haben müssen. Von daher finde ich deine Formulierungen mit "ausnutzen" nicht passend. Ich kenne keinen Fahranfänger, der ohne eine "erfahrene" Begleitung einen passenden fahrenden Untersatz sucht und dann auch kauft.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber wieso unternimmt man nicht lieber was dagegen dass fahranfänger mehr unfälle verursachen wie langjährige fahrer, wie z.B. kostenlose Schulungen, Fahrsicherheitstrainings usw?
> Ganz einfach: weil es geld kostet, und es dadurch weniger strafgeldeinnahmen geben würde. Sobald man irgendwo nicht mehr so viel geld wie vorher rausziehen kann, wird das jenige projekt von unserer politik nicht mehr unterstützt...
> 
> Oder denkst du etwa, die hohen und piniblen strafen sollen die sicherheit von fahranfängern unterstützen und schützen? Denkst du dass es den politikern um DAS geht? Wenn ja, dann muss ich dezent über dich lachen



Kostenlos gibt es in diesem Land nichts, weder für Anfänger, noch für Fortgeschrittene. Allerdings bietet der ADAC für einen geringen Betrag Sicherheitstrainings an, bei denen Slalomfahren und das Ausweichen auf nasser Straße geübt werden - man muss sich eben nur ein wenig kümmern. Zudem gibt es auch Verkehrsübungsplätze, auf denen man trainieren kann. Fachkundige Tipps bekommt man dort auch. Gib also nicht der Politik die Schuld, es ist einzig deine Sache, wie gut du dich ausbilden lässt. Hohe Strafen gibt es für Fahranfänger überwiegend nur in Bezug auf Alkohol und berauschende Mittel - und da finde ich es gut, denn auch hier ist die Hemmschwelle nicht die Höchste, wenn es um Spaß, Alkohol und die nächtliche Fahrt nach Hause geht.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @elementardrache: und sich aufgrund der extra hohen verischerungskosten ein schrottauto kaufen, das oftmals nichtmal ABS an board hat?



Es gibt gut erhaltene Autos ab Mitte der 90er Jahre, die zu einen Preis von 1.000 - 3.000 Euro ABS und auch 1-2 Airbags bieten. Niemand ist also gezwungen sich Schrott zu kaufen. Ein technisch einwandfreier Zustand ist nicht zwangsweise teuer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

toll, 100 km, kein problem, in 5 minuten bin ich dort wa ....
und zum allgemeinen: Das mit dem ABS war nur ein beispiel für die alten gurken  auch wenn so ne alte kiste ABS hat, schaut doch mal einen Crash von so ner alten kiste an und einen von einem modernen auto. Ich finde dass gerade fahranfänger ein sicheres auto haben sollten, aber dank unserer tollen regelungen und gesetze wird das so gut wie ausgeschlossen, außer man hat einen reichen papi der einem alles bezahlt...


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2010)

Kann es sein, dass du generell keine Lust hast, etwas aus eigenem Antrieb in Angriff zu nehmen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

doch, aber nicht wenn es unter so miserablen umständen zu erreichen ist.


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2010)

Erkundige dich mal regional beim ADAC nach Fahrtrainings. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du im Umkreis von max. 30km fündig wirst.


----------



## Mosed (16. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn die Grenze ziehen?



Wenn jemand z.B. deutliches Übergewicht hat, deshalb Hüftprobleme bekommt, aber sich weigert seinen "Lebensstil" zu ändern, würde ich das nicht über die Solidargemeinschaft finanzieren lassen.

Solch Extremsachen halt.
Aber ist ein bißchen Offtopic.


Wegen Leichtsinigkeit: wenn in einer Kurve ein 70 Schild steht, aber mit 150 da durchgebrettert wird, hat das nichts mit fehlender Erfahrung zu tun. Selbst 100 km/h kann schon zu viel sein, aber es ist ja auch nur 70 km/h erlaubt...
Erfahrung wäre, wenn man nach einiger Zeit weiß, dass man solch Kurven mit 80 km/h durchfahren kann.

Erfahrung sollte man aufbauen, indem man Grenzen von unten anfährt, nicht von oben.


----------



## Nekro (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> toll, 100 km, kein problem, in 5 minuten bin ich dort wa (...)dank unserer tollen regelungen und gesetze wird das so gut wie ausgeschlossen, außer man hat einen reichen papi der einem alles bezahlt...



2mal Blödsinn 
1. 100km ist nicht wirklich viel, wenn man wirklich so ein Training machen möchte nimmt man das doch in Kauf  Dient der Sicherheit wenn man sich selbst sehr unsicher fühlt
2. Soll ein Gesetz verabschiedet werden, das 18-20jährigen erlaubt, ein gut ausgestattetes Auto für <1000 Euro zu kaufen? Wie Klutten oben sagte, gibt viele alte Modelle mit ABS & Airbag


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Erkundige dich mal regional beim ADAC nach Fahrtrainings. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du im Umkreis von max. 30km fündig wirst.


hab ich grad gemacht. das nächste Training ist 121 km weg


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2010)

Dann hast du falsch geguckt. Ohne große Anstrengung habe ich ein Trainingsangebot des ADAC in Karlsruhe gefunden - knappe 43 km von dir weg. Angesichts deiner doch extrem ländlichen Gegend ist das doch ein Katzensprung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

haste unter dernbach im westerwald geguckt wa? Ich wohn da nicht, is (wie schon oft hier erklärt) n kleiner scherz in bezug auf meine signatur


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2010)

Für Scherze in deiner Signatur kann ich nichts und habe ich auch wenig übrig. Kostenpunkt für junge Fahrer ist übrigens günstige 45 Euro.


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja ist es, zumindest wenn du mit einem Moped erwicht wirst. Beim Auto is das wieder was anderes, da is die gesetzlage wirklich schärfer. Aber wie gesagt, bei den kleinen moppeds sieht die sache nicht so schlimm aus



Schön wärs, dann würd ich die nächsten 2 Jahre nur Moped fahren..
Meine größte Angst ist im moment nur die dass ich den Lappen wieder abgeben muss.. ein Punkt kommt in 2 Jahre sehr, sehr schnell zusammen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Für Scherze in deiner Signatur kann ich nichts und habe ich auch wenig übrig.


jetzt bin ich aber traurig 
tatsache ist und bleibt dass es für viele, wie z.B. für mich, über 100km weit weg ist.
@Stormraider: mach dir wegen dem mopped nich in die hosen  vor allem nicht wenn du ein altes mopped hast, dass warscheinlich sowieso nicht viel schneller als 50 läuft


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2010)

läuft 45, aber wenn Sie z.B. kommen uns sagen ich hab keine Spiegel, was aber Pflicht ist und dies mit einem Punkt oder mehr als 40 Euro belegt ist, ists geschehn.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

also jetzt hör mal wegen nem spiegel auf zu flennen  auf das kannst du wirklich verzichten, da guckt absolut kein mensch drauf  Da müsste ich schon 100te male angehalten worden sein, ich bin weiss gott wie oft an der polizei vorbeigefahren mit deutlich mehr als den erlaubten 45, auch ohne spiegel, und bin noch nie angehalten worden


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2010)

@ StormraidR

Hör nicht auf solche dahergesagten und nicht belegte Aussagen. Am Montag schaue ich direkt in die Übergangsvorschriften der StVZO und sage dir definitiv, was für dich als Ausrüstungsvorschrift gilt. Nur weil ein Fahrzeug nicht zulassungspflichtig ist und mit Versicherungskennzeichen gefahren werden darf, heißt das noch nicht, dass man an- oder abbauen darf was man möchte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ StormraidR
> 
> Hör nicht auf solche dahergesagten und nicht belegte Aussagen. Am Montag schaue ich direkt in die Übergangsvorschriften der StVZO und sage dir definitiv, was für dich als Ausrüstungsvorschrift gilt. Nur weil ein Fahrzeug nicht zulassungspflichtig ist und mit Versicherungskennzeichen gefahren werden darf, heißt das noch nicht, dass man an- oder abbauen darf was man möchte.


das ist aber alles theorie, die in der praxis allermeistens keine rolle spielt. solange das mopped ne beleuchtung hat und nicht schneller als 50 sachen läuft wird kein polizist deutschlands dir irgendwas anhängen  Ich spreche aus erfahrung  und wenn du unbedingt wegen so nem spiegel son geschiss machen wills, hol dir einen für 10€ und schraub ihn hin


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2010)

ich danke dir schon für deine Hilfe, cpu-gpu, so ist es nicht...
Doch wenn du sagst du wurdest noch nie aufgehalten heißt es ja nicht dass wenn du aufgehalten werden würdest nicht dafür blechen müsstest.
danke klutten


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

mach was du willst, ich hab dich nur vor unnötigen ausgaben und verrücktmacherei schützen wollen


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @elementardrache: und sich aufgrund der extra hohen verischerungskosten ein schrottauto kaufen, das oftmals nichtmal ABS an board hat?



Wenn man kein Geld für ein Auto ausgeben kann oder will, sollte man sich mal ein paar aktuelle Angebote anschauen. FIAT z.B. bietet für 99,- Euro monatlich ohne Anzahlung einen brandneuen FIAT 500 an (keine Tageszulassung oder ähnliche Verarsche). Dieses kleine Auto ist auch noch in den Typklassen 10, 10, 10. D.h. billiger geht es nicht. Und dank Euro 5 zahlt man nur 24 Euro Steuern im Jahr.

Insofern finde ich ist Geld keine Ausrede um "Schrott" zu fahren und sinnlose Unfälle billigend in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht direkt um die Wartungsintervalle, die natürlich in Werkstätten viel Geld kosten.


 
Reifen und Bremsen sind logischer Weise wichtig, aber es gibt inzwischen Familien, die das Auto bis zur letzten Rille fahren, bevor dort investiert wird. Das ist angesichts sinkender Reallöhne nun mal die Tatsache.



Klutten schrieb:


> Trotzdem sieht man gerade bei den 18- bis 24-jährigen sehr häufig Reifen, die bis auf das Gewebe abgefahren sind. Und mal ehrlich, Reifen in Standardgrößen kosten um 50€ das Stück - also kein Vermögen. Diesen Betrag geben die meisten Jugendlichen an einem Discoabend aus.


 
Also, ich kenne keine Jugendlichen, die abgefahrene Reifen oder schlechte Bremsen haben. Die hane häufig Breitreifen drauf, die sie extra für das Fahrzeug kaufen, dementsprechend dann logsischer Weise auch neue Reifen.
Vielleicht siehst du nur solche, die ein Auto für 500€ haben und kein Geld für Verbesserungen. Da ist es dann sinnvoller, kein Auto zu besitzen anstatt mit Müll rumzufahren.
Als ich 18 wurde und mir meinen Corsa gekauft hatte, da haben viele in meinem Umfeld Autos bekommen/gekauft und ich hab nicht einen gesehen, der abgefahrene Reifen hatte.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wegen Leichtsinigkeit: wenn in einer Kurve ein 70 Schild steht, aber mit 150 da durchgebrettert wird, hat das nichts mit fehlender Erfahrung zu tun. Selbst 100 km/h kann schon zu viel sein, aber es ist ja auch nur 70 km/h erlaubt...
> Erfahrung wäre, wenn man nach einiger Zeit weiß, dass man solch Kurven mit 80 km/h durchfahren kann.


 
Tja, was ist aber wenn die Witterungsverhältnisse doch mal andere sind?
wie oft hatte ich das gehabt, dass man auf feuchten Laub deutlich schlechteren Grip hat als auf trockener Straße und gerade das kommt häufig im Herbst vor.
Von Vereisung rede ich da nicht mal, das Problem haben auch "erfahrene" Autofahrer.
Und wieso bei dichtem Nebel 30 Autos auf der Autobahn ineinander fahren, ist mir sowieso schon immer ein Rätsel gewesen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Erfahrung sollte man aufbauen, indem man Grenzen von unten anfährt, nicht von oben.


 
Wie willst du das denn machen, testen, ab wann der Wagen ausbricht?
Und wenn du mal einige Tage später dort vorbai kommst und der Untergrund sich geändert hat (Kühe habenn auf die Fahrbahn geschissen ) dann rutscht dir das Heck weg? 

Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie ein Fahrsicherheitstrainig absolviert, trotzdem würde ich von mir behaupten, dass ich recht brauchbar fahre, denn ich fahre vorausschauend, das machen leider die wenigsten.


----------



## nyso (16. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber traurig
> tatsache ist und bleibt dass es für viele, wie z.B. für mich, über 100km weit weg ist.



Mecker mal wegen 100km nicht rum^^

Mein Vater fährt jeden Tag 120km zur Kaserne und die gleichen 120km wieder nach Hause. Und ich darf auch jeden Tag ca. 100km fahren, nur um zum Studium zu kommen.

Und wenn das echt bloß 45€ kostet ist das doch super. Nehmen wir mal an, die Versicherung gewährt 10% Rabatt, wenn man solch ein Training gemacht hat. Das wären bei mir im Jahr keine 600€ mehr, sondern bloß noch 540€, 60€ gespart. Die 45€ hätten sich also schon nach einem Jahr wieder gelohnt. Jetzt wo ich das so sehe, sollte ich so ein Training wohl machen


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2010)

dann nenn mir mal ne versicherung die das macht bitte? außerdem musst du rechnen: 50€ für das training, wenns dann wirklich so relativ günstig is, dann noch die fahrkosten, essen usw... dann biste schnell bei 100€ , und fürn lehrling is das nicht wenig geld, der arbeitet da bei nem nettoverdienst von 600€ 2-3 tage  nur mal so als kleines veranschaulichkeitsbeispiel 
und was dein vater angeht: selber schuld wenn er sich keinen anderen beruf aussucht, aber das gehört hier nich rein


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir gibts ein Fahrsicherheitstrainig in Kiel-Boksee, das sind rund 35km von mir entfernt und kostet 89€ als Mitglied.
Da gibts dann ein Basis Training und ein Aufbautraining (was auch immer das bedeutet).


----------



## Nekro (17. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, ich kenne keine Jugendlichen, die abgefahrene Reifen oder schlechte Bremsen haben.



Mein Vater ist auch beim Dekra (wink an Klutten) und er kennt diese Geschichten. Nur weil 3 deiner Bekannten das nicht vernachlässigen sollt man das nicht vorrausetzen 

@CPU:


> dann noch die fahrkosten, essen usw... dann biste schnell bei 100€



Dann hast du es halt in 2 Jahren wieder raus und die "Kosten" für das Essen hast du auch wenn du zu Haus bleibst. Teilweise ist bei den Trainings Essen inkl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Nur weil 3 deiner Bekannten das nicht vernachlässigen sollt man das nicht vorrausetzen


 
Schön, dass du mir unterstellt, dass ich nur drei Leute in meinem Alter kenne, die ebenso ein Auto gekauft und gefahren haben wie ich.


----------



## Nekro (17. Oktober 2010)

Vllt. kennst du ja auch mehr, trotzdem 
Ich denk, du weißt worauf ich hinaus will. In deiner Gegend achten die >18jährigen vllt. auf das Auto bzw. das Auto ist nicht zu alt, aber es gibt viele die es nicht tun ! Gerade wenn man jeden Tag in der Branche tätig ist, fällt das nunmal auf. 
Als Außenstehender kann man das nicht beurteilen, man kennt halt nur das Umfeld, umso besser wenn es da nicht vorkommt !


----------



## Mosed (17. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie willst du das denn machen, testen, ab wann der Wagen ausbricht?
> Und wenn du mal einige Tage später dort vorbai kommst und der Untergrund sich geändert hat (Kühe habenn auf die Fahrbahn geschissen ) dann rutscht dir das Heck weg?




Nicht bis der Wagen ausbricht. Aber in der Regel entstehen bei etwas zu viel Geschwindigkeit ziemliche Fliehkräfte und starkes Wanken. Sofern man die App "Gehirn" runtergeladen hat, kann man nun darauf kommen, dass noch etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit in der Leitplanke oder Graben enden wird.

Das Regen und Laub den Grip reduzieren, lernt man auch in der Fahrschule. 
Da mal wegzurutschen kann natürlich trotzdem jedem mal passieren.

Aber die meisten Unfälle von Fahranfängern, von denen man liest, liegen ja an überhöhter Geschwindigkeit oder leichtsinnigem Überholen. Von daher...


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja, mein erstes Auto war ein verrosteter Corsa A, der so nie durch den Tüv gekommen wäre. Auspuff kaputt, verrostet, Bremsen, Reifenprofil, so ziemlich alles im Arsch. Der hielt auch nur einen Monat, dann hab ich ihr verschrotten lassen. Und mein zweiter war ein Vectra, den hat mein Vater nach dem  Kauf erstmal repariert. Er meinte, etwa 600€ hätte das was er grad alles gemacht hat in der Werkstatt gekostet, und etwa 400€ wären noch zu machen, da fehlten ihm aber die Ersatzteile.

Beide Autos kosteten übrigens je 300€, und auch der Vectra hielt nur einen Monat. Beim Vectra ging kurz nach einer Autobahnfahrt plötzlich die Lenkung kaputt. Entweder die rechte Bremse war fest, oder irgendwas anderes sorgte dafür, das die Karre nach einem Knacken plötzlich dauerhaft nach rechts zog. Der ging dann zurück zum Verkäufer, der ihn dann ebenfalls verschrotten lies. 

Mehr Geld war damals nicht drin, und dafür bekommt man dann halt solche Autos.

Rückblickend wäre es natürlich cleverer gewesen, lieber nicht 2x 300€, sondern einmal 600€ oder noch etwas sparen und dann 1000€ zu investieren, und das Auto meinen Vater aussuchen zu lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nicht bis der Wagen ausbricht. Aber in der Regel entstehen bei etwas zu viel Geschwindigkeit ziemliche Fliehkräfte und starkes Wanken. Sofern man die App "Gehirn" runtergeladen hat, kann man nun darauf kommen, dass noch etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit in der Leitplanke oder Graben enden wird.


 
Das Problem heute ist jedoch, dass sich die Leute immer mehr auf die Elektronik verlassen und den "physikalischen Verstand" ins Handschuhfach legen.
Wenn ich da an die Sprüche aus der Firma denke, wo erklärt wird, dass die Autos nicht mehr aus der Kurve fliegen, weil man ja nun ESP hat und dass sie bei beschleunigen nicht mehr ausbrechen, weils ja ASR gibt und dann bla bla bla.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem heute ist jedoch, dass sich die Leute immer mehr auf die Elektronik verlassen und den "physikalischen Verstand" ins Handschuhfach legen.
> Wenn ich da an die Sprüche aus der Firma denke, wo erklärt wird, dass die Autos nicht mehr aus der Kurve fliegen, weil man ja nun ESP hat und dass sie bei beschleunigen nicht mehr ausbrechen, weils ja ASR gibt und dann bla bla bla.



Sehe ich vollkommen anders.
Der "Normal-Autofahrer" hat keine Ahnung wie was an seinem Auto funktioniert und ist sich in der Regel kaum bewußt was in seinem Auto hinter den Kulissen werkelt um für eine sichere Fahrt zu sorgen.
Der Fahranfänger oder Hobby-Schumi ist genauso schlecht beraten ESP als Lebensversicherung zu sehen wie überbreite Reifen oder ein bretthartes Fahrwerk was vermutlich mehr Risiko als Nutzen mit sich bringt.

Insofern kann man festhalten das die Perfektionierung der Technik dem Löwenanteil der Verkehrsteilnehmer von Nutzen ist und denen die ihre charakterlichen oder intellektuellen Defizite im Straßenverkehr kompensieren müssen auch nicht helfen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

Der normale Fahrer sieht aber in seinem Begleitblatt zum Wagen, dass er jetzt alle möglichen Abkürzungen verbaut hat, die das Fahren bequemer und sicherer machen.
Darauf verlässt er sich oder wie kann das sein, dass einige aus der Kurve fliegen, weil sie dachten, dass das ESP es schon geregelt bekommt oder in Fluss fahren, weil das Navi das so gesagt hat?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der normale Fahrer sieht aber in seinem Begleitblatt zum Wagen, dass er jetzt alle möglichen Abkürzungen verbaut hat, die das Fahren bequemer und sicherer machen.



Die Meisten haben keine Ahnung was in ihrem Auto verbaut ist, wann und wie es hilft, .... . Und wie man daraus "Vorteile" für seine Performance ziehen kann. Frag doch mal irgendwelche Autofahrer wie ihr BAS, CBC, EBV oder ähnliches hilft und was es bewirkt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darauf verlässt er sich oder wie kann das sein, dass einige aus der Kurve fliegen, weil sie dachten, dass das ESP es schon geregelt bekommt oder in Fluss fahren, weil das Navi das so gesagt hat?



Wer sich nur halbwegs an das hält was er in der Fahrschule mal gelernt hat kann durch sicherere Fahrzeuge nur profitieren. Spätpubertäre Loser haben natürlich nichts von, die glauben aber auch das ein Spoiler schneller macht  .

Das Navi beispiel zeigt schön wie deine Theorie sich nicht belegen lässt.
Mittlerweile sind in Deutschland (Handynavis und "Scheibenkleber" mitgerechnet) über 20.000.000 Navigationssysteme im Einsatz. Wenn dann 5 Deppen im Jahr denken sie müssten nicht mehr aus dem Fenster schauen beim Autofahren, dann ist es ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel für Versagen der Technik, eher für Versagen von sehr inkompetenten Menschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ... dann ist es ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel für Versagen der Technik, eher für Versagen von sehr inkompetenten Menschen.


 
Das ist einfach ein Zeichen, dass es Leute gibt, die ihren Verstand weitesgehend ausschalten, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass die Technik ihnen das Denken abnimmt.
Daher graust es mir auch vor selbstfahrenden Autos.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist einfach ein Zeichen, dass es Leute gibt, die ihren Verstand weitesgehend ausschalten, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass die Technik ihnen das Denken abnimmt.



Eben nicht. Wenn von den 20.000.000 Ownern, etwa 1.000.000 im Jahr in den Fluß fahren würden wären wir einer Meinung, nicht wenn immernoch das Beispiel von 1995 vom 7er Fahrer her halten muss.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher graust es mir auch vor selbstfahrenden Autos.



Da bin ich zwiegespalten. Bei vielen Chaoten (und Rentnern) auf unseren Straßen wäre es villeicht eine Verbesserung. Aber für mich persönlich ist es nichts. Da ich den Großteil meines Spaßes am Autofahren aus der Kontrolle ziehe. Und wenn ich selbst nur noch Passagier wäre, wäre der Spaß für mich vorbei.

Da es vielen Menschen so geht, sehe ich mittelfristig auch dunkelschwarz für solche Techniken. Denn wenn man ein Auto nicht über den Zweck des Personentransports verkaufen will, sondern über Emotionen (z.B. Freude am Fahren), dann ist es Kontraproduktiv den emotionalen Part wegfallen zu lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Wenn von den 20.000.000 Ownern, etwa 1.000.000 im Jahr in den Fluß fahren würden wären wir einer Meinung, nicht wenn immernoch das Beispiel von 1995 vom 7er Fahrer her halten muss.


 
Ich bezog mich nicht nur auf Navigationssysteme.
Ich hab das letzen Winter gesehen, wo sich eine Vielzahl von Leuten auf das verlassen haben, was sie in ihren Autos mit sich rum schleppen. Da wird einfach in die Bremse gelatscht, weil ABS macht das ja, aber noch ist der Reifen wichtiger und ein abgefahrener Sommerreifen rutscht im Winter nun mal super, daher spricht das ABS praktisch sofort an.
Dann die ganzen ASR Fahrer, die einfach aufs Gas latschen, denn die Schlupfregelung regelt ja die Motorleistung runter, dann rollt man schon. 
Und auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit im letzen Winter habe ich deutlich mehr Autos im Graben liegen sehen als noch in den Jahren zuvor, aber keine alten Heckschleudern, sondern neue, ESP gesteuerte Karren. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da es vielen Menschen so geht, sehe ich mittelfristig auch dunkelschwarz für solche Techniken. Denn wenn man ein Auto nicht über den Zweck des Personentransports verkaufen will, sondern über Emotionen (z.B. Freude am Fahren), dann ist es Kontraproduktiv den emotionalen Part wegfallen zu lassen.


 
Nun ja, einerseits wäre das aber schon ein Vorteil, gerade bei LKWs könnte das eine Sache sein, die Zukunft hat und wenn bei zähfließendem Verkehr die (funktionierende) Elektronik das Fahren übernimmt, um den Verkehr schneller fließen zu lassen, dann habe ich nichts dagegen.
Von Nebelfahrten rede ich da nicht mal, wenn sowas hilft, die Massenkarambolagen bei Nebel zu verhindern, dann her damit.

Dass darunter dann immer noch ein paar "Außenseiter" sind, die meinen unbedingt selbst fahren zu müssen, weil sie ihre freie Meinung ausleben (), dann wird es sicher mal Gesetze geben, die das einschränken, denn immerhin darf man ja nicht mehr mit dem Handy am Ohr telefonieren.
Daher wird man irgendwann im Auto auch nicht mehr rauchen, Musik hören, Zeitung lesen, mit Mitfahrer reden oder wich... () dürfen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich nicht nur auf Navigationssysteme.
> Ich hab das letzen Winter gesehen, wo sich eine Vielzahl von Leuten auf das verlassen haben, was sie in ihren Autos mit sich rum schleppen. Da wird einfach in die Bremse gelatscht, weil ABS macht das ja, aber noch ist der Reifen wichtiger und ein abgefahrener Sommerreifen rutscht im Winter nun mal super, daher spricht das ABS praktisch sofort an.
> Dann die ganzen ASR Fahrer, die einfach aufs Gas latschen, denn die Schlupfregelung regelt ja die Motorleistung runter, dann rollt man schon.
> Und auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit im letzen Winter habe ich deutlich mehr Autos im Graben liegen sehen als noch in den Jahren zuvor, aber keine alten Heckschleudern, sondern neue, ESP gesteuerte Karren.



Das mag dein persönlicher Eindruck sein, den kann und will ich dir auch nicht absprechen. Liegt aber zu 100% Conträr zur Realität. Alle Zahlen belegen das Gegenteil, seit der großflächigen Einführung von Regelsystemen sind alle Unfallbezogenen Zahlen (absolute Zahl der Unfälle, Zahl der Schwerverletzten, Zahl der Getöteten, ...) auf dem Rückgang, die einzige Gruppe welche steigende Unfallzahlen verbucht sind die 18 bis 24 Jährigen welche ausgerechnet oftmals ohne Assistenzsysteme unterwegs ist.

 Das es natürlich immer irgendwo einen Bekloppten gibt der tatsächlich glaubt das man breitere Reifen, härtere Fahrwerke oder eben ESP in höhere Geschwindigkeiten ummünzen muss, wird es immer geben. Aber was soll man da machen? Etwa wie "in den guten alten Zeiten" nur Schrittempo fahren und 50 Meter vorweg muss jemand mit einer Laterne laufen  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, einerseits wäre das aber schon ein Vorteil, gerade bei LKWs könnte das eine Sache sein, die Zukunft hat und wenn bei zähfließendem Verkehr die (funktionierende) Elektronik das Fahren übernimmt, um den Verkehr schneller fließen zu lassen, dann habe ich nichts dagegen.
> Von Nebelfahrten rede ich da nicht mal, wenn sowas hilft, die Massenkarambolagen bei Nebel zu verhindern, dann her damit.



Ich persönlich vermute das doch eher der Großteil der LKWs nicht aus emotionalen Gründen gekauft werden, sondern um irgendwas durch die Gegend zu fahren und damit Geld zu verdienen. 
Insofern wäre ich da auch für jedes System was dort mehr Effizienz und Sicherheit bringt.
Bzw. mein Favorit wäre die Abschaffung der Bahn zum Transport von Personen und die Umfunktionierung zum reinen Gütertransport. Dann müssten wirklich nur noch sehr kurze Strecken auf der Straße abgewickelt werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass darunter dann immer noch ein paar "Außenseiter" sind, die meinen unbedingt selbst fahren zu müssen, weil sie ihre freie Meinung ausleben (), dann wird es sicher mal Gesetze geben, die das einschränken, denn immerhin darf man ja nicht mehr mit dem Handy am Ohr telefonieren.
> Daher wird man irgendwann im Auto auch nicht mehr rauchen, Musik hören, Zeitung lesen, mit Mitfahrer reden oder wich... () dürfen.



Gegen ein Drogenkonsumverbot im Auto hätte ich grundsätzlich nichts. Aber da Ticke ich wohl wie die meisten Menschen. "Was mich nicht betrifft, das stört mich nicht".

Abgesehen davon das die von dir angeführten Dinge schon seit je her verboten sind. Denn laut StVO ist alles verboten was vom Fahren ablenkt. Daher war auch das explizite Handyverbot nur zur Aufnahme in den Bussgeldkatalog nötig.


Wie auch immer, was die aktuellen Fahrzeuge angeht bin ich immer wieder begeistert was technisch machbar ist. Und wenn ich mal in einem älteren Fahrzeug sitze merke ich extremst wie bes******* sie im Vergleich dazu sind. 
Sei es die Bremse in allen ihren Aspekten, die aktuellen Motoren die Kraft in jeder Lebenslage liefern, unabhängig vom Hubraum und eben auch die Fahrzeugelektronik die Dinge möglich macht wie sie vor nicht all zu langer Zeit undenkbar waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das es natürlich immer irgendwo einen Bekloppten gibt der tatsächlich glaubt das man breitere Reifen, härtere Fahrwerke oder eben ESP in höhere Geschwindigkeiten ummünzen muss, wird es immer geben. Aber was soll man da machen? Etwa wie "in den guten alten Zeiten" nur Schrittempo fahren und 50 Meter vorweg muss jemand mit einer Laterne laufen  .


 
Man muss den Leuten halt "beibringen", wie die neue Technik das Fahren verändert, wenn die meisten hatten, als sie ihren Führerschein gemacht hatten, weder ABS oder Servolenkung, man muss damit umgehen können.
Mit Fensterhebern ist das einfach, aber bei ASR, ESP und Co. wirds schon schwieriger.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bzw. mein Favorit wäre die Abschaffung der Bahn zum Transport von Personen und die Umfunktionierung zum reinen Gütertransport. Dann müssten wirklich nur noch sehr kurze Strecken auf der Straße abgewickelt werden.


 
Das kannst du total vergessen, weil die Güter dann erst zu den Verladebahnhöfen transportiert werden müssten und diese sind serh rar getreut. Da ist es einfach sinnfrei, von Neumünster erst nach Hamburg fahren zu müssen, um dort verladen zu können, wenns nach Rendsburg geht, aber bis nach Kiel auf den Gleisen bleibt, weil dort der nächste Verladebahnhof ist.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das die von dir angeführten Dinge schon seit je her verboten sind. Denn laut StVO ist alles verboten was vom Fahren ablenkt. Daher war auch das explizite Handyverbot nur zur Aufnahme in den Bussgeldkatalog nötig.


 
Seit wann ist rauchen im Auto verboten?
Seit wann darf man keine Musik mehr hören? 
Nur fürs Handy wurden Beschränkungen eingeführt, aber für alle anderen Dinge letztendlich nicht, viele trinken oder essen während der Fahrt.


----------



## Nekro (17. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage:
Weiß einer was einem blüht, wenn man einen Leihwagen (Sixt z.B.) fährt wo man selbst als Fahrer nicht eingetragen ist und man von Polizei kontrolliert wird?
Hat das irgendwelche Folgen oder erst im Unfall-Fall ^^ ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man muss den Leuten halt "beibringen", wie die neue Technik das Fahren verändert, wenn die meisten hatten, als sie ihren Führerschein gemacht hatten, weder ABS oder Servolenkung, man muss damit umgehen können.
> Mit Fensterhebern ist das einfach, aber bei ASR, ESP und Co. wirds schon schwieriger.



Alle Modifikationen am Auto verändern das Fahren. Egal ob es auf konventionellem "mechanischem" Weg vonstatten geht. Breite Reifen fahren sich anders als Schmalle, etc... . Oder eben durch elektronische Systeme.
Wenn Autofahren was mit Selbstbestimmung zu tun haben soll, dann muss jeder Fahrer für sich entscheiden ob er ein Fahrtraining oder sonstwas machen möchte.

Auf mich bezogen, ich habe Autofahren auf einem Pre-Facelift E36 gelernt und mein erstes Auto war ein E30. Insofern masse ich mir mal an zu unterscheiden zwischen "klassichem" Auto und Modernem. Und der E30 hatte ein Viellfaches an Potential um mich und meine Mitfahrer ins Grab zu befördern.
Einerseits bin ich heute froh das ich meine ersten Jahre ohne die geringste elektronische Unterstützung hinter mich gebracht habe und so viel gelernt habe. Andererseits kann ich von dem ursprünglich Gelerntem kaum noch was anwenden, da ich heute viele gefährliche Situationen gar nicht mehr mitbekomme, weil sie im Keim schon erstickt werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du total vergessen, weil die Güter dann erst zu den Verladebahnhöfen transportiert werden müssten und diese sind serh rar getreut. Da ist es einfach sinnfrei, von Neumünster erst nach Hamburg fahren zu müssen, um dort verladen zu können, wenns nach Rendsburg geht, aber bis nach Kiel auf den Gleisen bleibt, weil dort der nächste Verladebahnhof ist.



Mit Umfunktionieren meinte ich nicht unser verkorkstes System mit Zwang durchsetzen, sondern eben UMFUNKTIONIEREN auf Güterverkehr.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seit wann ist rauchen im Auto verboten?
> Seit wann darf man keine Musik mehr hören?
> Nur fürs Handy wurden Beschränkungen eingeführt, aber für alle anderen Dinge letztendlich nicht, viele trinken oder essen während der Fahrt.



Es ist für "dich" (also den entsprechenden Fahrer) verboten wenn es dich (oder ihn) von der Fahrt ablenkt.

Viele Fahrer berücksichtigen weder §1 der StVO, noch viele andere Paragraphen, richtiger/ erlaubter wird es davon aber nicht.
Dürfte der Laie spätestens nach einem Unfall feststellen, wenn sich die Frage auftut warum man sich mehr mit essen oder Radio programmieren als mit nach vorne schauen aufhällt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wenn ich eine Mietwagen habe, dann ist es mir egal, ob ich den fahre oder ein anderer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage:
> Weiß einer was einem blüht, wenn man einen Leihwagen (Sixt z.B.) fährt wo man selbst als Fahrer nicht eingetragen ist und man von Polizei kontrolliert wird?
> Hat das irgendwelche Folgen oder erst im Unfall-Fall ^^ ?



Hat mit der Polizei/ dem Strafgesetz nichts zu tun. 
Da du ja nur einen Vertrag mit deinem Verleiher brichst. Da ist nur zivilrechtlich was zu machen, strafrechtlich nichts.


----------



## Mosed (17. Oktober 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage:
> Weiß einer was einem blüht, wenn man einen Leihwagen (Sixt z.B.) fährt wo man selbst als Fahrer nicht eingetragen ist und man von Polizei kontrolliert wird?
> Hat das irgendwelche Folgen oder erst im Unfall-Fall ^^ ?



Die Polizei kann am Auto ja nicht kontrollieren, ob der Fahrer eingetragen ist. Ich wüsste nicht, dass man den Mietvertrag dabei haben muss...
EDIT: Wo ich grade das Von ITP lese: Kann der Polizei ja auch egal sein, solange du einen Führerschein hast, stimmt.
Im Falle eines Unfalles kann es allerdings Probleme geben. - Seitens des Vermieters.

Zumal es ja scheinbar auch vom Mietvertrag abhängig ist, wer fahren darf. Ich habe mit jemanden mal einen Mietwagen auf Firmenkosten abgeholt und da der Empfänger seinen Führerschein nicht dabei hatte, musste ich als Fahrer und Mieter eingetragen werden. Wortlaut Europcar dazu: "Ist uns egal, wer nachher fährt, jetzt brauchen wir jemanden mit Führerschein".


----------



## Nekro (17. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wortlaut Europcar dazu: "Ist uns egal, wer nachher fährt, jetzt brauchen wir jemanden mit Führerschein".



hm, laut Mietvertrag ist doch sowas festgelegt. 
Würd mich nur interessieren was es für Folgen hat wenn der Vermieter es erfährt und wie er es erfahren kann.


Auszug aus nem Forum wo einer die gleiche Frage hatte:

"Also, generell darfst Du mit 18 und einem Führerschedin alles fahren, was in selbigem steht.
Ein generelles Verbot für Mietwägen oder Probefahrten unter 21 besteht jedoch nicht."

Aber alles ohne diese Aussage zu belegen, kann mir nicht vorstellen das jeder den Mietwagen fahren darf, finde im Netz auch nix brauchbares.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> hm, laut Mietvertrag ist doch sowas festgelegt.
> Würd mich nur interessieren was es für Folgen hat wenn der Vermieter es erfährt und wie er es erfahren kann.



Manche Verleiher (bei manchen Tarifen) definieren keinen bestimmten Fahrer, manchmal werden bestimmte Rahmendaten festgelegt (Alter der Fahrer) und die Regel ist eine genaue Definition des Fahrers.

Der einzige Weg wie ein Vermieter erfahren kann wer gefahren ist, wenn ein Unfall passiert. Und dann kommt der unangenehme Part. Es werden bei Vertragsbruch relativ hohe Vertragsstrafen fällig. Beträge um die 10.000,- Euro sind realistisch.

Wenn nichts passiert, passiert im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nichts.


----------



## Nekro (17. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Beträge um die 10.000,- Euro sind realistisch.



Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser Betrag selbst zu zahlen ist und keine Versicherung greift 
Danke für die Antworten, damit hat sich das Thema eigentlich erledigt ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wenn Du gegen den Vertrag verstößt, hast Du halt eine hohe Eigenhaftung. Du must natürlich nicht 10.000€ zahlen, weil Du als unberechtigter Fahrer eine Beule ins Auto fährst, aber lass es mal einen Unfall sein, bei dem bei beiden Autos 4000€ Schaden enstehen, der "Gegner" sich den Arm bricht und man dann ein Monatsgehalt von dem übernehmen muss, kann es ein, dass Du das komplette selber blechen musst bzw. die Versicherung es sich von Dir halt holen wird. So ähnlich als ob Du quasi ohne Versicherung Moped fährst, was ja viele Idioten tun, wenn Sie ihr Moped zu sehr frisieren.


----------



## Nekro (17. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So ähnlich als ob Du quasi ohne Versicherung Moped fährst, was ja viele Idioten tun, wenn Sie ihr Moped zu sehr frisieren.



Was dann aber noch eine Anzeige verursacht ! Also muss ich dann nur das zahlen was ich kaputt mache...wobei ich das natürlich vermeiden möcht^^

Da fällt mir gerad die Diskussion ein paar Seiten vorher ein wo es um Spiegel ging die nicht am Moped montiert waren.
Mofas dürfen 1 Spiegel haben, auf der linken Seite. Der Rechte ist nicht vorgeschrieben. Sobald man aber schneller fährt, 45 km/h z.B., sind 2 Spiegel vorgeschrieben. Ansonsten gibt es ne Mängelkarte und die Karre kann bei nem ganz strengen Polizisten still gelegt werden bis das behoben wurd! Sprich Abschlepper kommt und bringt dir die Gurke zur Sicherstellung.
Aber Punkte wird es nicht geben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Du gegen den Vertrag verstößt, hast Du halt eine hohe Eigenhaftung. Du must natürlich nicht 10.000€ zahlen, weil Du als unberechtigter Fahrer eine Beule ins Auto fährst, aber lass es mal einen Unfall sein, bei dem bei beiden Autos 4000€ Schaden enstehen, der "Gegner" sich den Arm bricht und man dann ein Monatsgehalt von dem übernehmen muss, kann es ein, dass Du das komplette selber blechen musst bzw. die Versicherung es sich von Dir halt holen wird.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Versicherungsschutz besteht selbstverständlich. Denn der einzige Vertrag der "gebrochen" wurde ist zwischen dem Mieter und dem Vermieter. Dieser kann dafür eine Vertragsstrafe definieren. Diese liegt typischerweise bei bis zu 10.000,- Euro (alles andere wäre schlußendlich vor Gericht nicht durchzusetzen).

Insofern ist es erstmal egal ob man nur 20.000,- Euro Sachschaden oder 5.000.000,- Euro Personenschaden generiert. Die Vertragsstrafe steigt nicht proportional zum verursachten Schaden. 
Im übrigen ist der Verstoß gegen einen Vertrag zwischen 2 Parteien nicht mit fahren ohne Versicherungsschutz oder Fahrerlaubniss gleich zu setzen. Sprich, dass Eine hat nichts mit dem Anderen zu tun.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

Nep, ist so auch nicht richtig. Wenn ich mir im Autohaus auf meinen Namen ein Auto borge, dann ist der über das Autohaus vollkaskoversichert, mit 600€ Selbstbeteiligung für mich. Wenn jetzt meine Frau den fährt und einen Unfall baut, wurde der Vertrag mit der Versicherung verletzt, und sie bzw. ich muss für den gesamten Schaden aufkommen. Das könnte dann höchstens meine private Haftpflicht auffangen, mit etwas Glück.

Übrigens, fahren ohne Versicherung macht 3 Punkte und Strafanzeige. Also kein kleines Vergehen, sondern richtig nett mit Verhandlung etc. Bis zu 5 Jahre Knast sind drin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Nep, ist so auch nicht richtig. Wenn ich mir im Autohaus auf meinen Namen ein Auto borge, dann ist der über das Autohaus vollkaskoversichert, mit 600€ Selbstbeteiligung für mich. Wenn jetzt meine Frau den fährt und einen Unfall baut, wurde der Vertrag mit der Versicherung verletzt, und sie bzw. ich muss für den gesamten Schaden aufkommen. Das könnte dann höchstens meine private Haftpflicht auffangen, mit etwas Glück.



Sorry, aber das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun.
Die private Haftpflicht springt unter Garantie nicht ein, da es bei deutschen Policen üblich ist KFZ auszuklammern.
Im übrigen hast du keinen Vertrag mit der Versicherung abgeschlossen, wenn dir dein Händler einen Wagen überlassen hat. Sondern nur mit ihm.
Würde im Zweifelsfall wohl wie üblich auf eine Vertragsstrafe hinauslaufen.



nyso schrieb:


> Übrigens, fahren ohne Versicherung macht 3 Punkte und Strafanzeige. Also kein kleines Vergehen, sondern richtig nett mit Verhandlung etc. Bis zu 5 Jahre Knast sind drin.



Das bezieht sich darauf nicht versicherte KFZ im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr zu bewegen. Da es aber wohl kaum vorkommt, dass ein Fahrzeug bei jedem Vermietvorgang an- und abgemeldet wird. Greift dieser Tatbestand unter Garantie nicht.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun.
> Die private Haftpflicht springt unter Garantie nicht ein, da es bei deutschen Policen üblich ist KFZ auszuklammern.
> Im übrigen hast du keinen Vertrag mit der Versicherung abgeschlossen, wenn dir dein Händler einen Wagen überlassen hat. Sondern nur mit ihm.
> Würde im Zweifelsfall wohl wie üblich auf eine Vertragsstrafe hinauslaufen.


Ich unterschreibe aber, das nur ich das Auto fahren werde. Damit hätte ich den Vertrag gebrochen und die Versicherung würde unter Garantie versuchen, die komplette Schadenssumme auf mich abzuwälzen.




> Das bezieht sich darauf nicht versicherte KFZ im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr zu bewegen. Da es aber wohl kaum vorkommt, dass ein Fahrzeug bei jedem Vermietvorgang an- und abgemeldet wird. Greift dieser Tatbestand unter Garantie nicht.



Das war noch auf die Mofas bezogen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich unterschreibe aber, das nur ich das Auto fahren werde. Damit hätte ich den Vertrag gebrochen und die Versicherung würde unter Garantie versuchen, die komplette Schadenssumme auf mich abzuwälzen.



Das ist insofern ein Missverständniss, da das Fahrzeug sowieso vom Vermieter versichert ist (andernfalls wäre eine Zulassung auch nicht möglich).
Der einzige Vertrag der in diesem Zusammenhang besteht ist zwischen Mieter und Vermieter. Und Verstöße gegen diesen Vertrag (egal von welcher Seite) können nur von den Vertragsparteien untereinander "geahndet" werden. 
Dazu zählt weder der Versicherungsvertrag zwischen Vermieter und Versicherungsgesellschaft noch der ggfs. (jetzt rein theoretisch, praktisch läufts über einen eigenen Finanzdienstleister) vorhandene Leasingvertrag zwischen Vermieter und Leasinggeber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Nep, ist so auch nicht richtig. Wenn ich mir im Autohaus auf meinen Namen ein Auto borge, dann ist der über das Autohaus vollkaskoversichert, mit 600€ Selbstbeteiligung für mich. Wenn jetzt meine Frau den fährt und einen Unfall baut, wurde der Vertrag mit der Versicherung verletzt, und sie bzw. ich muss für den gesamten Schaden aufkommen. Das könnte dann höchstens meine private Haftpflicht auffangen, mit etwas Glück.


 
Du hast aber keinen Vertrag mit der Versicherung, sondern mit dem Autohaus und sie kann höchsten Regress verlangen, mehr nicht. Die Versicherung, die das Auto versichert hat, bezahlt den Schaden, so oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Versicherungsschutz besteht selbstverständlich. ...
> 
> Insofern ist es erstmal egal ob man nur 20.000,- Euro Sachschaden oder 5.000.000,- Euro Personenschaden generiert. Die Vertragsstrafe steigt nicht proportional zum verursachten Schaden.


 Das meinte ich auch gar nicht, vlt hab ich das nicht deutlich genug formuliert. Was ich meinte ist, dass die Vertragsstrafe so hoch ist, dass man bei mittelschweren Unfall mit um die 8000-10.000€ *effektiv* quasi alles bezahlen muss. Halt zur Unterscheidung zu den ansonsten oft üblichen "nur" 300-600€ Selbstbeteiligung. Also, was ich meinte war: für den "Schuldigen" isses ja völlig egal, warum und wem er es zahlen muss, also ob nun Sixt bzw. indirekt die Versicherung von Sixt oder der Unfallgegner dann die 10.000€ bekommt: er muss das Geld zahlen. 

Dass dann bei zB 100.000€ Schaden nicht alles zahlen muss, sondern nur die "Vertragsstrafe", hätte ich wohl noch extra dazuschreiben sollen. 




> Im übrigen ist der Verstoß gegen einen Vertrag zwischen 2 Parteien nicht mit fahren ohne Versicherungsschutz oder Fahrerlaubniss gleich zu setzen. Sprich, dass Eine hat nichts mit dem Anderen zu tun.


 Auch das hab ich nicht so gemeint, sondern wollte nur anschaulich verdeutlichen, dass so ein Nicht-Beachten der Vertragspflichten aus Sicht des Verursachers dann vergleichbar ist, als würd man ohne Versicherung fahren. Das war aber ebenfalls auch nur auf solche Unfälle mit um die 5000-1000€ bezogen. 


Also, als Fazit: das kann einen ein paar tausend Euro kosten, nur weil man das mit dem eingetragenen Fahrer nicht beachtet. Und das ist eben so ähnlich für den Geldbeutel, als würd man ohne Versicherung nen Blechschaden größer als nur nen Parkrempler bauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2010)

Also, in meinen Mietverträgen steht nie was mit eingetragenen Fahrern, der Mietvertrag läuft auf meinen Namen, bzw. auf den Namen der Firma (je nach dem), aber extra noch Fahrer stehen da nicht drin.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, in meinen Mietverträgen steht nie was mit eingetragenen Fahrern, der Mietvertrag läuft auf meinen Namen, bzw. auf den Namen der Firma (je nach dem), aber extra noch Fahrer stehen da nicht drin.


 
Das sind ja keine gesetzlichen Vorschriften. Die Vertragsbestimmungen kann jeder Vermieter selber bestimmen, solang da nichts gesetzlich unzulässiges drinsteht. Es kann aber auch in den Vertragsbedingungen stehen, dass nur Du (Vertragspartner) den Wagen fahren darf, es kann aber auch drinstehen, dass man X andere als Fahrer bestimmen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2010)

In Deutschland habe ich eher selten ein Mietwagen, aber in den USA kommt das schon mal häufiger vor (vorallen in einigen Gebieten, wo man nicht mal ein Taxi bekommen kann).
Und da schreibt man nur seinen Namen rein (oder steht schon drin, wenn ich am Flughafen einen nehme) und fertig. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich den nun fahre, meine Frau (wenn sie dabei ist) oder ein Arbeitskollege (wenns geschäftlich ist).


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt: das ist deren Sache, wie die das machen wollen.


----------



## Shibi (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss das jetzt einfach mal loswerden:

Hab gestern einen fast neuen A5 2.0TFSI (211PS Version) als Ersatzwagen von meiner Werkstatt bekommen und muss sagen ich hab mich in ihn verliebt.  
War zuerst skeptisch als er sagte das sei ein 2.0 und dann noch mit automatik, aber das Auto hat mich richtig überzeugt. Selten so einen antrittsstarken Motor gefahren. Die TFSI Technik ist wirklich genial. 


Schade, dass ich ihn abgeben muss wenn meiner fertig ist.  


mfg, Shibi


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> War zuerst skeptisch als er sagte das sei ein 2.0 und dann noch mit automatik, aber das Auto hat mich richtig überzeugt. Selten so einen antrittsstarken Motor gefahren. Die TFSI Technik ist wirklich genial.



Bin zwar auch kein Automatik Fan aber den Motor finde ich ebenfalls super.


----------



## Nekro (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann das sein das der die stufenlose Automatik Multitronic hat? 
Meine ich hab sowas mal gelesen das die A5´s diese Automatik hätten. Das raubt ja immens den Fahrspaß


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2010)

Afaik hat Audi die wieder komplett abgesetzt.


----------



## Shibi (19. Oktober 2010)

Die Schaltvoegänge sind sehr schnell, kaum wahrnehmbar, aber ich kann ihn ja auch von Hand schalten (Tiptronic) also kann es nicht stufenlos sein. Ich finde die Automatik passt gut zum Auto und Motor. Hätte ich 42990€ übrig würde ich ihn so kaufen wie er dasteht. 

MfG, Shibi


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Die Schaltvoegänge sind sehr schnell, kaum wahrnehmbar, aber ich kann ihn ja auch von Hand schalten (Tiptronic) also kann es nicht stufenlos sein. Ich finde die Automatik passt gut zum Auto und Motor. Hätte ich 42990€ übrig würde ich ihn so kaufen wie er dasteht.



Das muss nichts heißen. Denn auch die Multitronik hat 7 fest programmierte Fahrstufen.
Kann sich aber auch um die Doppelkupplung handeln.


----------



## Tobucu (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin mal mit nem Kumpel mit gefahren, wo er seinen Golf V GTI mit DSG neu gekriegt hat.
Einfach nur Geil.
Man hört nur am Motor das geschaltet wurde und vollen Schub nach Vorne ohne aussetzer.
Der 2 Liter TFSI und DSG ist schon was Feines. Kann nur empfehlen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Oktober 2010)

jo, doppelkupplung is meiner meinung nach auch das beste getribe derzeit am markt. Nur find ichs bei manchen autos peinlich, gibts ja so kleine furzer mit 80 PS unter der haube, aber DSG mit schaltwippen am lenkrad


----------



## Shibi (19. Oktober 2010)

Weiss jemand ob ich in meinem A6 auch ein DSG nachrüsten kann? 
Irgendwie kommen mir jetzt die Schaltvorgänge meiner Automatik extrem langsam vor. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Bin mal mit nem Kumpel mit gefahren, wo er seinen Golf V GTI mit DSG neu gekriegt hat.
> Einfach nur Geil.
> Man hört nur am Motor das geschaltet wurde und vollen Schub nach Vorne ohne aussetzer.
> Der 2 Liter TFSI und DSG ist schon was Feines. Kann nur empfehlen.



Das DSG ist das Allerletzte. Ich bins im Ver Golf GTi Jubi 30, im VIer Golf GTi und im VIer Golf 1,4 TSi gefahren.
Das Ding kann machen was es will, aber leugnen das es nur eine Automatik ist, kann es nicht. Denn egal in welchem Betriebsmodus man fährt (Automatik, Sport, Manuell) es schaltet wie es lustig ist. 
Insofern die absolute Spaßbremse  .


----------



## der_yappi (19. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das DSG ist das Allerletzte. Ich bins im Ver Golf GTi Jubi 30, im VIer Golf GTi und im VIer Golf 1,4 TSi gefahren.
> Das Ding kann machen was es will, aber leugnen das es nur eine Automatik ist, kann es nicht. Denn egal in welchem Betriebsmodus man fährt (Automatik, Sport, Manuell) es schaltet wie es lustig ist.
> Insofern die absolute Spaßbremse  .



Wie immer - ANSICHTSSache 

In meinem kleinen FR macht es seine Arbeit sehr gut.
Ich für meine Fälle hab auf Grund von DSG den Ibiza genommen und nicht den 207 THP bzw. Citroen DS3 mit dem 156PS Motor und 6-Gang-Handschalter.
Vor allem im Stau ists praktisch


----------



## Nekro (19. Oktober 2010)

DSG ist schon ganz lustig, aber nicht in jedem Wagen.
In den aktuellen Ferraris macht es sich schon bezahlt, auch der Sound ist ganz cool beim Schalten!


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie immer - ANSICHTSSache



Wer gerne Passagier ist wird seinen Spaß damit haben. Wer gerne Auto fährt eher nicht.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Vor allem im Stau ists praktisch



Inwiefern? Nur mit der automatischen Parkbremse ist es zu ertragen. Aber wenn er immer los fahren will und man dann stets auf der Bremse latschen muss, finde ich es eher nervig.

Wie auch immer, da Stau in meinem Streckenprofil bedeutungslos ist, spare ich mir die Kohle, behalte die Kontrolle und muss mich keinem hyperaktiven System unterordnen.

Wer Spaß drann hat, dem gönne ich es auch von Herzen. Jeder nach seinem Geschmack, sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife  .


----------



## DoktorX (19. Oktober 2010)

DSG bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren. Würde aber gerne mal.
Aber Automatik schon. Firmen-Opel Zafira B 1.9 CTDI. Und einen Chevrolet Van 30 oder so. 5.8l V8. Der Hammer. Zwar nur, glaube ~250PS, aber alleine der Sound ist Hammer. Und in dem Moment, und auch nur dann, wenn man auf das Gaspedal tritt, entwickelt der so enormen Schub. Der Van hat seitliche Bänke ohne Gurte, da Feuerwehr-Auto. Kumpel sass vorne an der Bank, ich geh aufs Gas und in dem Moment klebt er schon an der Hecktür. ^^
Aber der Zafira ist nicht schön zu fahren. Bei dem Chevy ist es mir ja egal, aber ansonsten fahr ich lieber mit einem hangeschaltenem Getriebe. Ich finde, dass man mehr Kontrolle durch das Kupplungspedal hat. 

Nichtsdestrotrotz bleibt Motorradfahren das Non-Plus-Ultra. :]


----------



## Nekro (20. Oktober 2010)

Motorrad...nee 

Ab jetzt wird 2 Tage lang kostenlos Bmw 120D gefahren  Nicht der stärkste, aber die DieselPs sorgen schon für Spaß. Überland-Routen mit ca. 600km sind auch parat ,vllt. entstehen irgendwelche Videos oder Bilder


----------



## DoktorX (20. Oktober 2010)

Schon mal Motorrad gefahren? Und mit Motorrad meine ich ein Motorrad und nicht irgend eine Krücke.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2010)

DoktorX schrieb:


> Schon mal Motorrad gefahren? Und mit Motorrad meine ich ein Motorrad und nicht irgend eine Krücke.



Ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache die große "Freiheit" zu genießen wenn man im Lederstrampler steckt und den Kopf in einen Helm gezwängt hat.
Im übrigen ist "Spaß mit sich selbst" nicht mit fahren im Cabrio mit Freunden zu vergleichen.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2010)

Mit nem Motorrad würde ich mich nur irgendwann selbst umbringen. 
Bin sowieso ein Unfallmagnet, auch wenn ich nie selbst schuld bin. Da habe ich lieber eine Knautschzone, einen Gurt und einige Airbags die mich beschützen als nen Lederstrampler und nen Helm.

MfG, Shibi


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Vorteil beim Motorradunfall ist aber, dass du aus der Gefahrenzone fliegst.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Vorteil beim Motorradunfall ist aber, dass du aus der Gefahrenzone fliegst.



I believe I can fly... 
Naja, zum Glück ist es nicht der Flug, der dich umbringt, sondern das abrupte Bremsen am Ende.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2010)

Mit nem Auto kann man bei nem Unfall auch fliegen.  Letzten Freitag soll es hier einer auf der B17 geschafft haben mit nem 5er BMW über 20 Meter weit zu fliegen. ^^
Nach rechts von der Straße abgekommen und auf der linken Seite in der Böschung gelandet, über die Mittelleitplanke und alle 4 Fahrspuren. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

Nein nein, beim Unfall fliegst du vom Motorrad, im Auto bleibst du leider sitzen (man fliegt nur super raus, wenn man nicht angeschnallt ist und frontal irgendwo gegen klatscht). 
Ich hab mich auch mal aufm Bike hingepackt (damals, als ich noch fahren durfte ).
War lustig, bis locker 60 Meter über den Asphalt gerutscht.


----------



## Mosed (20. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Nur mit der automatischen Parkbremse ist es zu ertragen. Aber wenn er immer los fahren will und man dann stets auf der Bremse latschen muss, finde ich es eher nervig.



Naja, auf der Bremse bleiben muss man ja auch beim Handschalter meistens, weil die Straße selten eben ist.
Dafür muss man beim Handschalter mit Kupplung und Gas rumspielen, um langsam zu fahren und wild zwischen 1 und 2 Gang rumrühren, wenn es stockt.
Bei Automatik Fuß auf die Bremse und etwas lockern, wenn man rollen will. Wie soll da ein Handschalter entspannteres fahren ermöglichen?
Außerdem hat ja auch eine Automatik Leerlauf...


Ich finde Handschalter sind totale Spassbremsen - bei jedem Schaltvorgang wird der Vorschub unterbrochen - gräßlich. 

Aber wenn Automatik kommt nur Wandler oder DKG in Frage. CVT kenne ich persönlich nicht, automatisierte Handschalter sind noch schlimmer als Handschalter.


Mit den Schaltpunkten habe ich da keine Probleme. Einfach Gas geben und je nach intensität wird direkt beschleunigt oder ein paar Gänge runtergeschaltet.


----------



## Nekro (20. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich finde Handschalter sind totale Spassbremsen - bei jedem Schaltvorgang wird der Vorschub unterbrochen - gräßlich




Gut das die Entwickler das nicht so sehen  
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, schalten macht einfach mehr Spaß, hält einen bei Laune  Zwischengas Runterschalten, schnelles Kupplungsspiel etc. ... zumindest bei den meisten Autos.


----------



## Mosed (20. Oktober 2010)

Wieso sehen die Entwickler das nicht so? Die meisten Supersportler haben Automatik, wobei das auch an den Drehmomenten liegt.

Bei Laune? Ja, stimmt. Wutausbrücke in der Stadt, weil man alle 5 Sekunden von 1 in den 2 in den 3, in den 2, 3, 1, ... schalten muss. 

Was am schalten soll einem bei Laune halten? - man macht es, weil man muss. 
99% der Zeit ist es ein reiner Automatismus. Nur beim wechsel von Automatik auf Hand fällt es (mir) extrem negativ auf.

Der Hauptgrund für die Handschaltermenge in D dürfte mittlerweile deutlich beim Aufpreis für die Automatik liegen und bei den Kleinwagen natürlich an den Untermotorisierungen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wieso sehen die Entwickler das nicht so? Die meisten Supersportler haben Automatik, wobei das auch an den Drehmomenten liegt.



Ausser dem alten SLR setzt so gut wie kein Supersportler auf einen Wandlerautomat und nur der wäre ein Alibi wegen des ach so hohen Drehmoments.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei Laune? Ja, stimmt. Wutausbrücke in der Stadt, weil man alle 5 Sekunden von 1 in den 2 in den 3, in den 2, 3, 1, ... schalten muss.



Ich fahre fast nur Stadtverkehr und da ich keinen 30 PS Kleinwagen fahre ist die Schalterei recht entspannt, sobald der 4. Gang drinn ist kann ich damit theoretisch ein Geschwindigkeitsspektrum von etwa 15 bis über 220 km/h abdecken, dass reicht für die Stadt in der Regel aus.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was am schalten soll einem bei Laune halten? - man macht es, weil man muss.
> 99% der Zeit ist es ein reiner Automatismus. Nur beim wechsel von Automatik auf Hand fällt es (mir) extrem negativ auf.



Nur mit einem manuellen Getriebe spürt man ungefiltert die Kraft des Motors, beim Wandlerautomat oder noch schlimmer CVT ist es wie f***** mit Gummi  . Vollkommen gefühllos.




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund für die Handschaltermenge in D dürfte mittlerweile deutlich beim Aufpreis für die Automatik liegen und bei den Kleinwagen natürlich an den Untermotorisierungen.



Ich vermute das die geringe Automatikquote an dem geringen Nutzen, den oftmals schlechteren Fahrleistungen, dem teilweise vorhanden Mehrverbrauch und eben an der Emotionslosigkeit liegt.
Wenn ich keinen Spaß beim Fahren empfinde, kann ich gleich mit dem Taxi durch die Gegend tuckern.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2010)

15km/h im 4. kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da müsste der Motor ja nur noch mit ein paar hundert Umdrehungen drehen.

Schalten macht schon Spaß, aber wie andere schon geschrieben haben beim Stop and go auf der autobahn ist es ziemlich nervig. Wenn man z.B. auf der A8 die ganze Schwäbische Alb im Stop and Go hochfährt ist man doch sehr froh wenn man sich eine Stunde ständiges am Berg anfahren sparen kann.

Letztendlich muss ich aber trotzdem sagen mein nächstes auto wird ziemlich wahrscheinlich wieder ein Schalter, außer ich finde ein schönes Auto mit DSG.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Zoon (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr im Stadtverkehr auch alles im 4. Gang. Kein Problem wenn man vorrausschauend fährt, dann braucht man sogar kaum die Bremsen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War lustig, bis locker 60 Meter über den Asphalt gerutscht.


 Naja, die Fahrer, die dann nach 20m mit immer noch 30-60km/h gegen nen Pfosten einer Leitplanke oder so prallen und teils in zwei Stücke gerissen werden, finden das weniger lustig...


----------



## Nekro (20. Oktober 2010)

du meinst "fanden das weniger lustig..." 
Ich glaub wohl kaum das du es lustig fandest, wie schnell warst du denn auf deinem Moped ? @ quanten


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Oktober 2010)

Motorräder. Sie sehen ohne Zweifel cool aus und PS/kg ist echt nett, und wenn Tom Cruise die im Film fährt, wirkt es supercool. Aber die Realität ist glaubich nicht so toll. Lederdress auch bei größter Hitze, Helm statt Fahrtwind, Autofahrer die einen übersehen oder zu knapp überholen, immer das Wissen im Hinterkopf, keine Knautschzone, keinen Gurt und keinen Airbag zu haben... mich hat es bisher nie gereizt, so ein Ding zu fahren.
Entweder man ist der Typ dafür, oder eben nicht, schätz ich.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Oktober 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> 15km/h im 4. kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da müsste der Motor ja nur noch mit ein paar hundert Umdrehungen drehen.


YouTube - Corvette Z06 from 0 to 280 kph in 4. gear


----------



## Nekro (21. Oktober 2010)

paar Hundert reichen ja  Erst wenn er stottert und es ruckelt und ein Brummen auftritt sollte man eventuell einen niedrigeren Gang nehmen


----------



## Klutten (21. Oktober 2010)

Wer sein Auto so untertourig quält und dabei noch der Meinung ist, dass er spritsparend fährt, der sollte sich mal Muscheldiagramme der Motorenhersteller ansehen. Sobald ein Motor aus seinem optimalen Drehzahl- und Lastbereich herauskommt, geht der spezifische Verbrauch arg nach oben. Nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile immer mehr automatisierte Getriebe oder Anzeigen im Cockpit, die den idealen Gang anzeigen. Und 15 km/h im 4. Gang sind alles, aber nicht sparsam.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Oktober 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wer sein Auto so untertourig quält und dabei noch der Meinung ist, dass er spritsparend fährt, der sollte sich mal Muscheldiagramme der Motorenhersteller ansehen. Sobald ein Motor aus seinem optimalen Drehzahl- und Lastbereich herauskommt, geht der spezifische Verbrauch arg nach oben. Nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile immer mehr automatisierte Getriebe oder Anzeigen im Cockpit, die den idealen Gang anzeigen. Und 15 km/h im 4. Gang sind alles, aber nicht sparsam.



In der Regel fahre ich nicht so aber ich schalte ja auch gerne  .


----------



## roadgecko (21. Oktober 2010)

In dem Video kann man gut die Leistungsentfaltung des Motors sehen. Die Tachonadel steigt mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit und Luftwiederstand etc. steigt ja natürlich an


----------



## Asdener (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab momentan ne Yamaha DT 50 X in weiß  gebraucht ausm jahre 2007 und hat bisher 12000km aufm buggel


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst gibt es mittlerweile immer mehr automatisierte Getriebe oder Anzeigen im Cockpit, die den idealen Gang anzeigen. Und 15 km/h im 4. Gang sind alles, aber nicht sparsam.


 
Ich fahre eigentlich immer so, dass es OK ist, aber wenn ich an eine Ampel ankomme, die gerade grün wird und die Autos losfahren, dann schalte ich nicht runter, dann kommts mal vor, dass die Geschwindigkeit auf 20km/h runter geht, trotz 4./5. Gang, aber man beschleunigt ja sofort wieder (natürlich nicht mit Vollgas ).


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre einen Honda Civic Type R EP3 Facelift in schwarz. Wenn ich keine Lust auf ein Allrad Auto hätte, würde ich mir den Honda Integra Type R kaufen.


----------



## Shibi (21. Oktober 2010)

Bevor ich untertourig fahre schalte ich lieber wieder runter, erstens kommt man damit kaum vorwärts zeitens tuts mir weh zu hören wie der Motor sich abquält. Runterschalten kostet ja nichts und ist auch kein wirklicher Aufwand, eher Routine.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man kurz, aber "heftig" im 2. beschleunigt und bei 50 dann in den 4. oder 5. schaltet, ist das in jedem Falle besser als von 20 auf 50 im 4. zu fahren. In der Stadt fahr ich immer im 5. Gang so ab 40 km/h, wenn ich langsamer werde, kuppel ich erstmal einfach aus und schalte nach Bedarf dann runter. Aber an ner Ampel bei Rot mach ich beinah nen Kickstart bis 50, dann in den 5. und laufen lassen. Is auch oft kurios: ich zisch ab, im Rüpckspiegel wird alles kleines, dann hör ich bei 50-55 auf, und 10 Sek später rauscht ein Trottel mit 80 vorbei, den ich eh an der nächsten Ampel wieder einhole - diese Leute bremsen meistens dann auch erst 20m vor der Ampel, die Deppen


----------



## Justin Bieber (22. Oktober 2010)

true story...


----------



## Klutten (22. Oktober 2010)

Noch mal zu deiner Zündap. Es gibt eine umfangreiche EG-Richtlinie, die auch für Fahrzeuge der Klasse L1e Bauvorschriften vorsieht. Exakte Bestimmungen sind aber nur für Fahrzeuge zu finden, die dem Zulassungsverfahren unterliegen.

Um für dich einen risikofreien Betrieb zu gewährleisten, würde ich daher nur ein paar Dinge am Rand einhalten, die da wären....

- mindestens 1 Rückspiegel links (bauartgenehmigtes Teil!)
- keine Blinker direkt am beweglichen Lenker, die nach hinten wirken (nur an festen Bauteilen)
- kein gelbes Bremslicht - ist eh sehr selten, wird aber auch ungerechterweise gerne von der Polizei bemängelt.

Ansonsten natürlich nichts an- oder abbauen, was nicht im Originalzustand schon verbaut war.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Oktober 2010)

so mag es in den offiziellen regeln stehen, ja. Aber mal ehrlich: kein polizist in Deutschland kennt ALLE verordnungen usw für die kleinen fuffis. Und das zurecht, weil es einfach übertrieben ist was es da alles gibt. Z.B. dürfte man offiziell an nem neuen roller der serienmäßig 2 spiegel hat, nicht mal mit nur einem spiegel fahren. Mich hat noch nie jemand angehalten weil ich nur mit einem spiegel fahre (fahre jeden tag 2mal an 2 polizeiwachen vorbei^^). Und auch so, wenn ich schneller fahre dals die 45, juckt das niemanden. ich fahre IMMER mit ca 60-65 an den polizisten vorbei/hinterher, und das interessiert niemanden. Bei uns gehen die polizei nur auf die krachmacher-zwiebacksägen  Ich mit meinem 4takter fahr da ohne jegliches risiko wies scheint  Und alte Moppeds werden generell so gut wie nie angehalten, außer du heizt mit 90 sachen an denen vorbei  Angehalten werden so gut wie immer nur die 2takter mit ner lauten krawalltüte


----------



## computertod (22. Oktober 2010)

is der Rückspiegel eig. Pflicht?
statt Blinker gibts bei mir Handzeichen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2010)

Du wirst deswegen nicht angehalten, weil du immer mit 60 durch den Park fährst und da kommen die Cops in den Autos nicht durch.


----------



## Klutten (22. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> is der Rückspiegel eig. Pflicht?
> statt Blinker gibts bei mir Handzeichen^^



Sry, ich äußere mich nicht mehr zu Bau- und Betriebsvorschriften. Ich kann mir das Geschwätz in diesem Thread, dass angeblich im Alltag eh nie etwas passiert, nicht länger antun. Mancher lebt mir etwas zu blauäugig in einer eigenen Traumwelt - aber jedem das seine.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Oktober 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mancher lebt mir etwas zu blauäugig in einer eigenen Traumwelt - aber jedem das seine.


falls du mich damit ansprichst, was du tust, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen: ich lebe nicht in meiner traumwelt, sondern in der realen welt, in derer auch meine kollegen leben, und in dieser lebt es sich so wie ich in meinen vorigen posts geschrieben hab


----------



## Nekro (22. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> in derer auch meine kollegen leben, und in dieser lebt es sich so wie ich in meinen vorigen posts geschrieben hab



Ja, und du und deine 50 Kollegen sind unantastbar und Polizisten sind alle blöde.
Hier in meiner Stadt sieht es komischer Weise anders aus, hier wirst auch mit nem 25ger Roller rausgezogen für eine normale Kontrolle. Und alles was zu schnell ist wird früher oder später eh erwischt, ist nun mal so.
5 von meinen Freunden wurden damals mit Roller erwischt in ganz normalen Situationen, einfach kontrolliert, Anzeige gabs weil die Roller zu schnell waren, ich war nie dabei da meiner immer im Rahmen des legalen war. 
Hat zwar etwas Fahrspaß gekostet, dafür kein Geld / Sozialstunden und immernoch eine weiße Weste was bei meiner aktuellen Polizeibewerbung gut rüber kommen wird


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Oktober 2010)

tja, dann isses bei dir eben anders. Bei mir isses trotzdem so wie ichs geschrieben hab, auch wenns dich vielleicht ärgert  Ich finds aber auch ok, mit 45 ist man nur ein hindernis, sogar inner stadt. Da muss ich sagen, dass es in der DDR mit den 60kmh deutlich besser geregelt war, da kann man mitschwimmen, aber man hat noch kein rennmoped und kann sicher fahren. Eins der wenigen guten gesetze in der DDR die man hätte übernehmen sollen


----------



## nyso (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja, das ist nunmal von Stadt zu Stadt, von Polizist zu Polizist, von Tag zu Tag unterschiedlich.
Anderen zu raten, einfach aufs Blaue zu versuchen, weil wird schon schiefgehen ist nicht nur nicht in Ordnung, sondern unter Umständen sogar eine Anstiftung zu einer Straftat. Denk mal drüber nach

Bei mir in Zerbst ist die Polizei auch sehr lasch, hier kann man fast alles machen was man will hab ich das Gefühl. Und dementsprechend laut sind auch viele Motoräder/Quads unterwegs, die sind definitiv weit außerhalb der Normen und Gesetze, das ist massive Belästigung. Kümmert es die Polizei, nein.

Aber mich, der einmal nicht aufgepasst hat, und unbeabsichtigt auf dem Weg in den Feierabend 65 statt 50 unterwegs war, mich haben sie geblitzt.....

Das ganze sieht übrigens in meiner Geburtsstadt noch etwas anders aus. Wir haben da pro Jahr drei Monate, in denen die Polizei scharf ist wie deren Kampfhunde. Nämlich immer kurz vor und während der Prüfungen der jungen Polizisten an der Polizeischule um die Ecke, wenn sie sich beweisen müssen. Da halten die dich wegen jedem scheiß an.


Ach ja, kurze Frage an die Experten. Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Skoda Octavia RS Kombi mit 179PS ab Baujahr 2003? Haben die irgendwelche bekannten Probleme, hohe Ausfallraten etc.?


----------



## Mosed (22. Oktober 2010)

Das sind genau die richtigen. Über Abzocke etc. beschweren (wobei es da teilweise um lächerliche 15€ geht), dann aber mit Absicht mit Fahrzeugen rumfahren, die nicht der StVZO entsprechen, Verkehrsverstöße begehen und sich damit brüsten. ^^


----------



## Tobucu (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das doof das einige hier auf gestellte Fragen  Ernstehafte Antworten ignorieren.


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Ihr dürft mal raten was meine Audiwerkstatt geschafft hat. ^^
Haben den ganzen Motor ausgebaut, beide Turbolader getauscht, alles wieder zusammengebaut und was muss ich hinterher feststellen? Sie haben genau eine Schraube vergessen. Und dummerweise ist das auch noch eine wichtige, da sie für die Regelung des linken Turboladers zuständig ist. Jetzt müssen sie auf eigene Kosten nochmal den gesamten Motor ausbauen nur um diese eine Schraube, die vermutlich nichtmal 1€ kostet, reinzuschrauben.
Ich glaub das wird einem ihrer Mechaniker ein ziemlich unangenehmes Gespräch einbringen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nyso (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


> Ach ja, kurze Frage an die Experten. Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Skoda Octavia RS Kombi mit 179PS ab Baujahr 2003? Haben die irgendwelche bekannten Probleme, hohe Ausfallraten etc.?


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab grad nen Skoda Oktavia als Ersatzwagen, aber leider ohne RS hinten dran. 
Mein Staffelchef fährt einen Oktavia RS und ist sehr zufrieden mit ihm.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## roadgecko (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es Probleme gibt werden das größtenteils wohl die selben wie bei dem normalen Oktavia sein.


----------



## Zoon (23. Oktober 2010)

Halt aufpassen das der nicht verheizt wurde, bzw einfach bei den Schwestermodellen gucken wo der 1.8 T verbaut wurde.


----------



## Justin Bieber (23. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Auto, der RS.


----------



## Nekro (23. Oktober 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> beide Turbolader getauscht



was fährst´n du?


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre einen Audi A6 mit dem V6 Biturbo Motor. 
Schönes Auto. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## roadgecko (23. Oktober 2010)

Vorallem der Motor - kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Nekro (23. Oktober 2010)

Ist der A6 2,7T ?! Quattro oder Fronttriebler?
Handschalter oder Auto.?  Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Jo ist ein 2.7T. Natürlich Quattro. Die Leistung in nem Fronttriebler... Der könnte die Kraft doch überhaupt nicht auf die Straße bringen. Mir dreht ja schon der Skoda mit seinen 105PS durch. ^^
Leider Automatik, aber inzwischen habe ich mich an sie gewöhnt. Da ich sowieso fast nur Autobahn fahre fällt sie nicht wirklich auf. Da schaltet man sowieso kaum, außer es ist Stau. Und beim Stop and Go finde ich Automatik auch angenehmer, man muss nicht alle 10 Sekunden anfahren, in den zweiten schalten, bremsen, runterschalten, wieder anfahren, hochschalten, etc.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (23. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man überlegt, der Handschalter wäre 1,1sec. schneller auf 100km/h.
So bist du bei 8,2sec, manuell bei 7,1sec. 
Welches Bj. ist denn der Audi überhaupt?


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Angaben sind auf die Serienleistung bezogen. Meiner hat bisschen mehr unter der Haube und ist entsprechend schneller. Einen Serienschalter hänge ich schon noch ab. 

Meiner ist aus dem Jahr 1999, aber noch in einem perfekten Zustand. Besonders jetzt mit den neuen Turbos. Leider ist eine Schraube die für die Turboregelung wichtig ist abhanden gekommen. (die, die Werkstatt vergessen hat zu erneuern ^^) Hab keine Ahnung wie ich sie verloren habe. zumindest hat mich das den linken Turbo gekostet. Und bei einem Biturbo muss man die Lader immer paarweise tauschen.
Hatte mir zuerst überlegt K04 Lader statt der Serienmäßigen K03 zu verbauen zu lassen, aber die Mehrleistung hätte das Getriebe nicht mehr verkraftet. Im Moment habe ich 450NM, viel mehr macht das Getriebe nicht mehr mit. Serienmäßig ist er ja nur mit 310NM unterwegs.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (23. Oktober 2010)

Und auf wie viel hast du den Motor gesteigert, also PS/NM und wie schnell bist du jetzt vom TopSpeed her?
Erzähl mal was darüber


----------



## Mosed (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Zeit von 0 auf 100 ist im Alltag ja auch das entscheidene Kriterium. 
Klar ist es auch im Alltag spürbar, ob ein Auto 10 oder 16s auf 100 braucht. Aber ob es nu 10 oder 11 sind...


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Bin im Moment bei 450NM und knapp 300PS. Den Top Speed habe ich noch nie so wirklich getestet. Aber er fährt definitiv schneller als 260 (Tacho). Schätze da würden noch 10-15 km/h mehr gehen, vielleicht teste ich das irgendwann mal. Ich fahre normalerweise nicht so schnell, bis 200 ja, aber alles was drüber ist nicht, dafür sind mir zu viele Idioten auf den Autobahnen unterwegs. Hab keine Lust das Auto zu zerschießen nur weil eine alte Oma auf die Idee kommt mit ihren halsbrecherischen 100km/h auf die linke Spur zu wechseln um einen LKW zu überholen. Außerdem will ich das Auto noch eine Weile fahren, Dauerfahrten unter Vollast gehören definitiv nicht zu den Sachen die einem Motor gut tun.

0-100 dürfte übrigens irgendwas um die 6,x sein.

Edit: Deienr Aussage muss ich zustimmen Elementardrache, aber je weiter die Zeiten runterkommen um so größer ist der Unterschied den 1 sek ausmacht. zwischen 10 und 11 Sekunden wirst du keinen großen Unterschied spüren, zwischen 6 und 7 schon. Und z.B. zwischen 3 und 4 sind es Welten. 
Ich geb gerne zu 300PS braucht man im Alltag nicht wirklich, aber es ist einfach ein schönes Gefühl bei 150 aufs Gas zu treten und den dicken Mercedes der auf 3 Meter aufgefahren ist und fleißig Lichthupe macht stehen zu lassen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (23. Oktober 2010)

10/11 sec. auf 100 ist auch ziemlich... naja, man sollt ne Zeitung mitnehmen.
Aber standartmäßig sind 8,2sec, wenn man jetzt 2sec. fast schneller ist, kann man schon stolz sein! Sind auf jeden Fall nette Werte


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Naja, der Octavia den ich im Moment fahre braucht 11,8 sek von 0 auf 100. 
Das einzig schöne an ihm ist der Verbrauch. Nichtmal halb so viel wie mein A6. Wobei ich sagen muss der BMW 330xd den ich vorher gefahren habe hat auch nicht wirklich mehr verbraucht aber hatte doppelt so viel PS und Drehmoment. Der ging auch gut vorwärts. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (23. Oktober 2010)

Ohja, der 330d macht echt Spaß und das schon bei nem Verbrauch von 6L ... traumhaft 
Was verbraucht dein Audi? Ich würd ihn auf ~13Liter schätzen bei dem Bj.


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Es kommt auch ganz auf die Fahrweise an. Wenn ich ihn zahm fahre liegt der Verbrauch bei knapp unter 11 Litern. Wenn bisschen mehr Gas gebe liegt er mehr bei ~13L. Wenn man ihn richtig tritt oder viel innerstädtisch fährt auch mal bei 15L.

6 Liter kommt hin beim 330d. Wenn man ihn sparsam fährt geht er sogar in Richtung 5L. Das ist für 204PS und 410nm nicht schlecht. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nyso (23. Oktober 2010)

Meint ihr der RS verbraucht viel mehr als ein normaler Octavia, bei theoretisch exakt gleicher Fahrweise?
Also verbraucht er schon nur alleine deswegen mehr, weil er mehr PS hat? Oder würde er nur mehr verbrauchen, wenn man ihn wie einen RS fährt?


----------



## Nekro (23. Oktober 2010)

Fahrweise ist natürlich ausschlaggebend.
Weiß nicht genau ob er mehr Hubraum hat, ansonsten sollte er eigentlich nicht viel mehr verbrauchen.
Kann dir leider nichts genaues sagen, hab keine Anhaltspunkte. Auf jeden Fall wird er nicht gleich einen Liter mehr schlucken bei gleichem Hubraum. Manche Tuning-Chip Hersteller werben ja mit weniger Verbrauch nach dem Tuning, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt...
Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an wie und was getunt wurde


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2010)

Also an den Verbrauch des Oktavias mit dem 1.9TDI wird er definitiv nicht rankommen. 
Der Verbrauch hängt sowohl von der Fahrweise als auch vom Motor ab. Ich hab zum Beispiel keine Chance meinen A6 deutlich unter 10 Liter zu bringen, egal wie sparsam ich fahre. Das liegt am Motor. Aber ob ich 10 oder 15 Verbrauche liegt dann an mir und meinem Gasfuß. 

Willst du den RS mit dem 2.0 TSI? Ich vermute der wird ca. 9 Liter verbrauchen.

Oder willst du den 2.0TDI? Der dürfte vermutlich irgendwo bei 7L liegen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Mosed (23. Oktober 2010)

11L bei nem 300PS/450Nm Motor? ist ja langweilig. Ich zieh das mit 130PS/170Nm durch die Leitung. (bei relativ sparsamer Fahrweise) 

Leider. 
Vorteil ist, dass ich meinen Verbrauch fast nur senken kann, egal welches neuere Auto ich kaufe (außer bei sehr hohen Motorisierungen/sehr schweren Fahrzeugen, das ist klar)


----------



## nyso (23. Oktober 2010)

Wird vllt. so einer hier: ?koda Octavia 1.8 T Combi RS *LEDER-XENON-SCHIEBEDACH* - Pkw: Detailansicht

oder so einer: ?koda Octavia Combi 2.0TDI DPF RS/Vollausstattung/Mwst - Pkw: Detailansicht

Je nach Geld/Zufall/gefundenem Schnäppchen


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Oktober 2010)

Also vom ersten würde ich die Finger lassen...keine verbastelten Karren kaufen.


----------



## nyso (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja, viel ist nicht gemacht. Andere Alus, Böser Blick, Logo weg.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, viel ist nicht gemacht. Andere Alus, Böser Blick, Logo weg.


Das Problem ist ist, wenn so ein Honk sein Auto "böse" macht, dann fährt der auch wie ein Honk damit. Das ist direkt proportional zueinander.
Und es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Auto 150t km lang getreten wurde oder pfleglich gefahren wurde. 

Der zweite ist halt auch neuer, aber ich würde keine 12.000 Eur hinblättern für eine Karre die 200t km runter hat...


----------



## Nekro (24. Oktober 2010)

200tkm mit nem aufgeladenen Motor... uiui
Ist n bisschen viel um den noch für so viel Geld zu kaufen!


----------



## nyso (24. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell waren halt keine guten da, ab und zu gibts da echte Schnäppchen. Vorgestern einer Bj. 2005 mit 35.000km für 8000€ z.B.


----------



## Zoon (24. Oktober 2010)

Hol, dir blos nicht die Bastelkarre, evtl mit Glück hat der Vorbesitzer den Motor im kalten Zustand schon richtig getreten ...

Lieber anfangs beim Kauf mehr Budget einplanen als in ein Reparaturloch zu fallen.


----------



## nyso (24. Oktober 2010)

Für die Autofreaks des Forums sicher interessant^^
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1633


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Für die Autofreaks des Forums sicher interessant^^



Autospiele haben nicht das Geringste mit dem realen Fahreindruck gemeinsam. Insofern eher nichts für Autofreaks sondern viel mehr für Kiddies die nicht wissen wie sich echtes Autofahren anfühlt  .


----------



## Nekro (24. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Autospiele haben nicht das Geringste mit dem realen Fahreindruck gemeinsam. Insofern eher nichts für Autofreaks sondern viel mehr für *Kiddies* die nicht wissen wie sich echtes Autofahren anfühlt  .



naja mal nicht so kritisch hier.
Ich weiß wie sich "echtes Autofahren" anfühlt und stehe trotzdem auf solche Spiele   Finde zwar Simulationen wie GTR Evolution besser, aber TDU hat schon immer Spaß gemacht und der 2. Teil wird hoffentlich auch ein interessantes Spiel!


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie sich "echtes Autofahren" anfühlt und stehe trotzdem auf solche Spiele   Finde zwar Simulationen wie GTR Evolution besser, aber TDU hat schon immer Spaß gemacht und der 2. Teil wird hoffentlich auch ein interessantes Spiel!



Ich bezweifel nicht das man Spaß an solchen Spelen haben kann aber mit echtem Autifahren hat das mal gar nichts zu tun.
Insofern sprechen solche Spiele nicht Autofreaks sondern Gamer an.


----------



## Shibi (24. Oktober 2010)

Kilometer sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so entscheidend. Lieber ein Auto mit 200tkm, dass jeden Tag 100km mit 120 über die Autobahn bewegt wurde als eines mit 50tkm, dass nur für Kurzstrecken verwendet wurde. 
Wichtig beim Gebrauhrwagenkauf ist auch wie der Vorbesitzer sein Auto behandelt hat. Besonders bei Turbomotoren (TDIs haben auch einen Turbo!) ist es entscheidend. Wenn Turbomotoren nicht warmgefahren werden sondern schon kalt gefordert werden ist der Turboschaden vorprogrammiert. Und ein neuer Turbo bewegt sich im vierstelligen Bereich.

Von verbastelten Autos rate ich dir auch ab. Andere Felgen sind kein Problem aber von Stealth Look und Bösem Blick sowie sehr tiefen Autos würde ich die Finger lassen. Das sind die Leute die das Auto anmachen und gleich mit Vollgas losfahren.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp für den Gebrauchtwagenkauf: Schließ das Auto vor dem Kauf mal an ein Diagnosegerät an. Damit kannst du eventuelle Probleme ausfindig machen und auch kontrollieren ob  am Tacho gedreht wurde.

MfG, Shibi


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Oktober 2010)

n kollege hat sich auch nen alten A4 1,9TDI gekauft, damals schon mit 200tkm , und fährt ihn jetzt seit 3 jahren problemlos, obwohl er nicht gerade geschont wird^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel nicht das man Spaß an solchen Spelen haben kann aber mit echtem Autifahren hat das mal gar nichts zu tun.
> Insofern sprechen solche Spiele nicht Autofreaks sondern Gamer an.


 
Und wie viele Autofreaks sind auch Gamer?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie viele Autofreaks sind auch Gamer?



Auf Autospiele bezogen vermutlich nicht sonderlich viele, da sie nichts automässig rüber bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt aber sicher eine Menge Autofreaks, die gerne mal Rennfahrzeuge fahren würden, das aber aus diversen Gründen nicht können.
Für sie sind dann Games wie "Dirt" oder "F1 2010" eben ein Ersatz, auch wenn das Fahrfeeling an sich natürlich nicht rüberkommt (kann), aber es ist eben doch was anderes als wenn man das nur im Fernsehen sieht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

Dirt, Grid und Co machen einfach als Spiel Spaß ohne dass man dabei auf die Idee kommt wirklich mit der Realität zu vergleichen.

GT Legends z.B. ist da etwas anders. Die Fahrzeuge verhalten sich durchaus nachvollziehbar und "in echt" kann ich es mir nunmal nicht leisten ein Shelby Daytona über diverse Rennstrecken zu scheuchen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt aber sicher eine Menge Autofreaks, die gerne mal Rennfahrzeuge fahren würden, das aber aus diversen Gründen nicht können.



Es gibt auch viele Fahrzeuge die mir im echten Leben nicht zur Verfügung stehen, die ich aber gerne fahren möchte. Aber wenn ich in einem Spiel einen M5 fahre, der bergauf im 4. Gang langsamer wird, dann fliegt das Game direkt in den Papierkorb.

Wie gesagt als Spiel kann sowas Spaß machen aber mit Autos hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dirt, Grid und Co machen einfach als Spiel Spaß ohne dass man dabei auf die Idee kommt wirklich mit der Realität zu vergleichen.


 
Dirt und Co. haben sich leider an die Gewohnheiten heutiger Kinder angepasst, die lieber schnell spielen wollen anstatt richtig fahren. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> GT Legends z.B. ist da etwas anders. Die Fahrzeuge verhalten sich durchaus nachvollziehbar und "in echt" kann ich es mir nunmal nicht leisten ein Shelby Daytona über diverse Rennstrecken zu scheuchen.


 
Hast du mal Richrad Burns Rallye gespielt?
Da wurde man wirklich gefordert.


----------



## mariohanaman (24. Oktober 2010)

> Dirt und Co. haben sich leider an die Gewohnheiten heutiger Kinder  angepasst, die lieber schnell spielen wollen anstatt richtig fahren.


ist ja nun vollkommen logisch. es ist ja kein simulator, sondern ein spiel.
es dient dazu spass zu haben und nicht möglichst realistisch das autofahren zu immitieren ^^

BTW bin am überlegen auf einen S3 1.8t 8L (um BJ. 2000) zuzulegen.
gibt bei mobile einige angebote um 150tkm - 200tkm und 7000€
hat jmd. erfahrungen in bezug auf verbrauch und qualität/haltbarkeit (also ich habe persönlich nur erfahrung mit audi a4 2.6 - dauerläufer!)
also klar logisch das es auf die fahrweise ankommt. audi generell hat ja auch qualitative motorentechnik


----------



## Nekro (24. Oktober 2010)

Auch hier wieder der Fall.
S3 ist ein sportlicher Wagen, der bestimmt ordentlich getreten wurde! 
1,8 Liter Motor mit Turboaufladung und mehr als 150tkm... würd ich die Finger von lassen!
Kann passieren das der Motor noch einige Tausend Kilometer hällt, kann aber auch nächste Woche hochgehen, und das Risiko ist bei solchen alten Autos mit dementsprechender Laufleistung natürlich höher. Und der Preis für einen neuen Motor, wenn du überhaupt noch an einen dieser Baureihe kommst, ist hoch. Ich würd mich in anderen Preisklassen bzw. nach anderen Autos für das gleiche Geld umschauen


----------



## mariohanaman (24. Oktober 2010)

so schlimm?? also ich setzt audi mir laufleistungen jenseits der 200tkm in verbindung

das problem ist, dass ich was kompaktes sportliches in der preisklasse von 5-7000 suche, da kam mir audi gelegen


----------



## Nekro (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag ja nur, es kann sein und das Risiko ist höher !
Klar, Audi ist qualitativ sehr sehr hoch, aber S3 ist nunmal ein Sportwagen, wenn auch nur ein kleiner, und je nach Vorbesitzer wurd er vllt. ordentlich gequält  
Poste doch mal ein paar Angebote, dann kann man näher drauf eingehen.


----------



## Shibi (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie ich vorhin schon mal geschrieben habe die Kilometer sind nicht so schlimm, es sind die Kurzstrecken und die schlechte Behandlung die ein Auto kaputtmachen. Es gibt z.B. viele Taxis die 400-500tkm drauf haben. Ihr werdet bestimmt nie einen Taxifahrer sehen der sein Auto kalt über 2500 Umdrehungen dreht oder auch im warmen Zustand die Gänge bis zum Anschlag ausfährt. Außerdem kümmern sie sich um das Auto und sobald sie merken er läuft nicht mehr 100% Rund werden sie es in die Werkstatt geben und das Problem schon zu Beginn bekämpfen. Ein kleiner, erstmal nicht wirklich gravirender Defekt kann durchaus zu Langzeitschäden führen.

Wenn du etwas kompaktes sportliches suchst bist du mit dem A3 bestimmt nicht schlecht bedient. Und auch der 1.8T ist kein schlechter Motor, wenn wie gesagt die Regeln der Motorpflege beachtet wurden. Da bei Turbos die Schmierung sehr wichtig ist und Öl im kalten Zustand noch sehr zähflüssig ist und dementsprechend schlecht schmiert ist es hier besonders wichtig den Motor erst warmzufahren bevor man drauftritt.

Ich würde dennoch keinen A3 1.8T mit über 200tkm nehmen wenn ich ihn eine Weile fahren will. Außerdem würde ich bei der Besichtigung/Probefahrt unauffällig das thema warmfahren ansprechen. Also z.B. vor dem Losfahren fragen wie es bei dem Auto mit dem Warmfahren aussieht. Ob man gleich drauftreten soll oder wie lange man fahren sollte und über welche Umdrehungszahl man nicht kommen sollte. Aus der Antwort kann man sich schon viel über die Fahrweise des Vorbesitzers ableiten.
Außerdem würde ich keinen nehmen der aus zweiter Hand (oder mehr) kommt und dessen jetziger Besitzer unter 25 ist und er das Auto weniger als 2 oder 3 Jahre fährt. Das sind meistens solche Typen die kaufen sich das Auto wenn es einigermaßen erschwinglich ist, verheizen es 1 oder 2 Jahre lang, dann versuchen sie es wieder loszuwerden. Lieber von jemanden der 30+ ist kaufen, die fahren meistens auch ein sportliches Auto gesitteter. Wobei auch hier Außnahmen möglich sind.

Edit: Ich fürchte nur Fast wenn du einen ordentlichen S3 willst solltest du deine Preislatte eher richtung 8000 oder 9000 verschieben, die Angebote für unter 7000 sehen für mich alle nicht sehr gut aus.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (24. Oktober 2010)

Zum beispiel dieser hier 

Also ich hab jetzt einfach mal "irgendeinen" genommen, da ich mich auf keinen speziellen bisher festgeldgt hab. aber dieser wäre zb. einer der in frage käme

grundsätzlich gibts ja im internet keine zuverlässigen kriterien (ausser normale angaben von baujahr, laufleistung, besitzer - also wenn natürlich shcon ein modell chipgetuned/verbastelt ist lass ich natürlich die finger davon. man kann ja doch einiges auf den besitzertyp zurückführen), deshalb werd ich den wagen mit sicherheit nicht kaufen, bevor ich ihn mal auf der bühne hatte 
(mein vater ist gelernter karosseriebauer, also hat er schon einen ziemlcih guten blick, ob der wagen ein totalreinfall ist oder nicht -also jetzt anhand dessen was man natürlich so "auf den ersten" blick erkennt)

aber grundsätzlich kämen hier auch DIese Auto´s auf der seite infrage, welche halt den obigen kriterien einigermaßen entsprechen



Im endeffekt bleiben einem ja nur die Wartungsintervalle (Zahnriemen, Öl, Bremse ...) zu kontrollieren und den allgemeinen Zustand unter die lupe zu nehmen. Verkäuferangaben können sehr leicht vom Verkäufer (beeinflusst werden, wenn er einigermaßen was aufm kasten hat^^)


Ist übrigens ein S3, kein A3


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Wie ich vorhin schon mal geschrieben habe die Kilometer sind nicht so schlimm, es sind die Kurzstrecken und die schlechte Behandlung die ein Auto kaputtmachen.



Diese Weisheit trifft aber bestenfalls auf Motor und Auspufanlage zu.
Mit jedem Km wird die Karosserie weicher gekaut, alle Oberflächen (Sitze, Pedale, Lenkrad, ...) verschleißen. Die Fahrwerkskomponenten, die Bremsleitungen, usw. altern. Insofern würde ich immer das Fahzeug mit der geringsten Laufleistung bevorzugen.


----------



## Shibi (24. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich hinterlassen Kilometer ihre Spuren, aber ist die Frage ob einem ein abgegriffenes Lenkrad lieber ist oder ein Motor der in den letzten Zügen liegt. 
Gut gepflegte Sitze überstehen 200tkm ohne Probleme und sehen immernoch gut aus. Auch ein Lenkrad kann nach 200tkm noch gut aussehen. Kann ja mal ein Foto von meinem reinstellen sobald meiner wieder aus der Werkstatt ist. Es sieht immernoch aus wie neu.
Das mit dem Fahrwerk stimmt, aber ein gutes Fahrwerk hält meistens länger als das Auto. Bremsleitungen altern mehr durch die Jahre als durch Kilometer. 

Letztendlich ist das perfekte Auto ein Rentnerauto, dass nur für Langstrecke genutzt wurde, wenig Kilometer hat, immer in einer gut belüfteten Garage stand, Checkheftgepflegt ist, nur von Hand gewaschen wurde und auch sonst immer gut gepflegt wurde. Leider findet man solche Autos nicht und wenn dann zu einem sehr hohen Preis. 
Aber ein kleiner Tipp: Solche Autos findet man am besten in Anzeigen in der Lokalzeitung. Onlineangebote werden viel zu schnell weggekauft als dass man da als Privatperson echte Chancen hat.


Edit: 





> Im endeffekt bleiben einem ja nur die Wartungsintervalle (Zahnriemen,  Öl, Bremse ...) zu kontrollieren und den allgemeinen Zustand unter die  lupe zu nehmen. Verkäuferangaben können sehr leicht vom Verkäufer  (beeinflusst werden, wenn er einigermaßen was aufm kasten hat^^)



Bei Audo kannst du auch mit VAG Com den Fehlerspeicher etc. auslesen, das hilft oftmals sehr viel weiter, was unsichtbare Probleme angeht. Wenn du in den verschiedenen Audi/VW Foren suchst findest du bestimmt einen netten Forennutzer in der Nähe mit Vag Cam der dir den Fehlerspeicher für ne Flasche Bier ausliest. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (24. Oktober 2010)

naja.... ein lenkrad kann man wenns einem stört neukaufen, bremsbeläge sind schnell gewechselt, und ein angesessenen sitz werd ich überleben^^ 

wenn jedoch nach nem halben jahr ein kolben gefressen wird, wäre das doch mehr als ärgerlich.

stellt sich nur die frage, wo genau ich in der lokalzeitung einen gebrauchten RentnerkompaktSPORTLER finde ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> stellt sich nur die frage, wo genau ich in der lokalzeitung einen gebrauchten RentnerkompaktSPORTLER finde ^^



Ich würde mir so ein Auto nicht für so wenig Kohle holen.
Entweder das Budget erweitern oder die Ansprüche senken.


----------



## Shibi (24. Oktober 2010)

Die "Rentnersportler" gibts schon hin und wieder, man muss nur aufmerksam und schnell sein. 
Die alten Leute haben nämlich das Geld sich solche Autos neu zu kaufen 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## 1821984 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bitte euch.
Einen S3 bzw. einen alten 1,8t gleich als Verbraucht und getretten hinzustellen, naja. Der 2,5 TDI aus Bj 2005 mit 250t km ist auch bestimmt getretten.
Es kommt immer auf die Wartung und Pflege an. Regelmäßiger Ölwechsel usw. sollten selbstverständlich sein. Gerade wenn man so einen Motor mal bischen mehr fordert!
Den 1,8t gibts auch von 150- 225PS. Das was grundlegend anders ist, ist der Turbo und natürlich die Abstimmung. So feinheiten wie Kolbenbodenkühlung usw. ist kleinkramm.
Und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich diesen Motor für sehr standhaft und zuverlässig halte. Aber wie bei jeden aufgeladenen Motor sollte man sich beim gebrauchtwagenkauf bischen auskennen bezüglich Turbo. Aber nur weil ein Auto nen paar Alus hat und nen Sportauspuff ist der ja nicht gleich verheizt! Und wer nen Turbo mit 150t km kauft und dort ist noch der erste Turbo drin, der muss halt damit rechnen. Man sagt ja nicht umsonst, je nach fahrweise so zwischen 100-150t km kann der Turbo neu. 

Mein 1,8t hat jetzt ca. 115t km runter. Vor 15t km ist ein neuer Turbo gekommen, wasserpumpenschaden (tempanstieg auf ca. 110-115 Grad) hatte er auch mal.  Er läuft trotz alle dem wie ne 1 und da ist nicht gleich der Kopf hoch gegangen. Aber das ein Plastikrad mal hochgeht ist klar. Jetzt ist eine mit Metallrad verbaut. 


Und die 1,8t`s von VAG sind sehr standhaft. Besonders die großen 209-225PS (MKB=BAM) suchen ihres gleichen. Nur weil dann mal nen Turbo abraucht ist ja nicht gleich der Motor schrott. Und da diese Motoren in allen möglichen Autos und Herstellern drin war (Seat, VW, Audi, Skoda) gibt es dies Motoren wie Sand am Meer und das auch für gutes Geld.
Vieles ist Plug and Play. Das teil was beim 150ps drin ist passt auch beim 180 und 209 PS rein. Preise vergleichen hilft, besonders wenns ein Audi ist. Da sind die gleichen teile verbaut wie im Golf oder Seat und ja es gibt dort teils ernorme Preisunterschiede für ein und das selbe Teil!

Wo ich eher drauf achten würde, ob es schon ein Modell mit Facelift ist oder nicht. Meistens bessere Austattungen und ggf sind problemzonen beseitigt.

@ITp. : deine Meinung kann ich nachvollziehen. Viele Menschen denken so. Für mich ist es jedoch irrelevant! Wenn das Auto schon 150t km gelaufen hat rechne ich halt damit, das da mal neue Bremsen usw. rein dürfen. Jemand der sich damit nicht auskennt, kann da schnell sehr viel geld rein stecken aber gute gebrauchte gibt es auch nur sollte man sich bischen auskennen und auch ca. die preise wissen.

Man sollte sich aber bei artgerechten Umgang mit dem Motor auf ca. 11-13 Liter vebrauch einstellen im alltag


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Mein 1,8t hat jetzt ca. 115t km runter. Vor 15t km ist ein neuer Turbo gekommen, wasserpumpenschaden (tempanstieg auf ca. 110-115 Grad) hatte er auch mal.  Er läuft trotz alle dem wie ne 1 und da ist nicht gleich der Kopf hoch gegangen. Aber das ein Plastikrad mal hochgeht ist klar. Jetzt ist eine mit Metallrad verbaut.



Das deckt sich aber ganz gut mit meiner Erfahrung, d.h. ich sehe das Verfallsdatum bei 100tkm, denn da fängt typischerweise der Ärger an.

Zum Verbrauch, das kann ich nur bestätigen, mein TT hatte damals zwar zu Beginn ca. 0 km auf der Uhr aber auch da hatte ich im Mittel einen Verbauch von 11,1 Liter/ 100km.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das deckt sich aber ganz gut mit meiner Erfahrung, d.h. ich sehe das Verfallsdatum bei 100tkm, denn da fängt typischerweise der Ärger an.


 
Demzufolge müsste ein S3 mit 170.000km noch 30.000km problemlos halten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Demzufolge müsste ein S3 mit 170.000km noch 30.000km problemlos halten.



Ähh, eher nicht, sonden er ist seit 70tkm im "Wheel-of-fortune"-Bereich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil der Turbo 70.000km auf der Uhr hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass auch der Motor wieder so "jugendfrisch" ist.


----------



## mariohanaman (24. Oktober 2010)

naja ich bin zwar kein automechaniker, aber mit den üblichen verdächtigen wie bremsen, halt den normalen "verschleißteilen" komm ich  schon zurecht. wenn natürlich der turbolader ruasfliegt muss man da natürlich kapitulieren und halt mal in den sauren apfel beißen. mitwieviel hätte man ca zu rechnen (bin bisher nur unaufgeladene motoren gefahren)


----------



## 1821984 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich mein ja nicht umsonst, dass man sich da ein wenig auskennen sollte. Die gefahr das man ein verheizten Motor erwischt, ist wohl bei allem, was aufgeladen ist, groß. Die wasserpumpe hatte sich auch nur verabschiedet, weil der Zahnriemen schon 10 Jahre alt war und deshalb da noch nie was auseinander war. Dank Wassrpumpe also gleich alles neu. Und noch nicht mal Originalteile sondern Nachbau.

Zahnriemenhersteller ist Erstausrüster bei Benz und Wasserpumpe ist merklich stabiler ausgeführt. Und na die Arbeit mach ich halt selbst. Wer das nicht kann, dem sollte klar sein, das da gerne mal schnell 700€ verlangt werden für.
Aber das bei 100.000 die Probleme anfangen ist richtig aber die gehen wieder vorbei, nur muss man beim gebrauchten erkennen, ob er das noch vor sich hat oder schon durch ist. LOL 
Wenn ich einen sehe, wo grad der Turbo neu ist und grad frisch TÜV hat und sonst auch alles nicht kruz vor schrott, also warum sollte ich diese Auto nicht kaufen. Gut ich sollte erkennen, ob 200PS auch 200PS sind.

Also mein Turbo damals tot war habe ich gesagt da fehlen wohl so 30-40 PS. Bei Leistungsmessung hatte er 149PS sollte aber 180 haben. Den Unterschied sollte man kennen.

Nen Turbo liegt so bei 1000€ fast egal ob das einer ist für 150 oder 300 PS. Da hast du den aber nur in der Hand. Für den Einbau bestimmt auch nochmal so ca. 300-600€.
Dabei ist ein wechsel garnicht schlimm.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> naja ich bin zwar kein automechaniker, aber mit den üblichen verdächtigen wie bremsen, halt den normalen "verschleißteilen" komm ich  schon zurecht. wenn natürlich der turbolader ruasfliegt muss man da natürlich kapitulieren und halt mal in den sauren apfel beißen. mitwieviel hätte man ca zu rechnen (bin bisher nur unaufgeladene motoren gefahren)



Insgesammt sind die Teile bei Audi sehr teuer. Für einen Fensterhebermotor 350€ zu verlangen ist frech! War bei nem A3 vom Kumpel.
Du solltest aber umbedingt den ganzen Antriebstrang auf herz und Nieren prüfen. Dir ggf. nen Termin zur begutachtung geben lassen. Audi sollte man von denn preisen nicht unterschätzen. Dem sollte man sich im klaren sein. Neue Bremse liegt wohl bei ca. 400€ für Scheiben und Beläge vorn. Auch Reifen in der größe kosten mehr als 50€ das Stück

Der zahriemen sollte ab 180t km schon 2 mal gewechselt sein. Mit Spanneinheit und wasserpumpe usw. versteht sich. Wenn erst einmal gewechselt würde unbedingt nachholen, wenn nicht erst 20t km her ist. intervall ist bei 180.000 angegeben. So ein Schwachsinn.
Und wenn man doch mal sicher gehen will, ob der Motor noch gut ist, sagt einem eine Kompressionsprüfung sehr viel. Schwachpunkt war bei den früheren wohl der Kopf, wegen der 20V technik ist dort nicht sehr viel Platz und die Wände sind sehr gern gerissen. bei den großen Turbos

Sorry doppelprost


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

Es macht auch einen großen Unterschied, wenn ein Auto regelmäßig gewartet wurde und die Werkstatt dann gewissenhaft gearbeitet hat, dann ist ein Auto auch mit 100.000km noch sehr gut im Schuss.
Das hab ich beim Auto meines Onkels gesehen (Kfz. Meister), dessen Auto ist in einem super Zustand, obwohl 130.000km auf der Uhr.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Oktober 2010)

für die heutigen motoren sind 100000 km in der regel gar kein problem, da haperts dann schon eher am fahrwerk, der elektrik oder der karosse


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> für die heutigen motoren sind 100000 km in der regel gar kein problem, da haperts dann schon eher am fahrwerk, der elektrik oder der karosse



Sehe ich genauso. Die Motoren sind heutzutage erstaunlich robust. Aber wie die Leute teilweise ihre Autos runterrocken ist mehr als traurig, Stichwort: Speckglanz Lenkrad.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2010)

Das liegt aber eher daran, dass sie sich nie die Hände waschen.


----------



## nyso (24. Oktober 2010)

Was haltet ihr eig. vom Opel Zafira OPC?
Der hier hört sich seeeehr gut an finde ich.
Wäre günstiger und größer als der Octavia RS, also eig. klasse.
Gebrauchtwagen: Opel, Zafira, 2.0 OPC, Benzin, ? 4.600,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Oktober 2010)

hmm, ich würd die finger von lassen  Weiss auch nicht wie der jemandem ernsthaft gefallen kann, aber geschmäcker sind ja unterschiedlich^^ Seit wann sind Turbo und Antriebswelle Verschleissteile? Klingt nicht so seriös die anzeige, und der preis is auch arg billig. Würde die Finger davon lassen  und die 170000 km sind auch ne ansage, vor allem bei diesen kärren die ja selten nur pfleglich und schonend gefahren wurden^^


----------



## nyso (24. Oktober 2010)

Da kenn ich jemand anderen^^
Behinderter ohne Beine, der hat sich nen OPC umbauen lassen Den durfte ich immer betanken, er konnte ja nicht laufen^^

Die anderen sagen, die Turbos machen ab 100k Probleme, und der wurde schon getauscht. Also hat der noch nen bissl, denke der sollte mir mindestens zwei Jahre treu dienen^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Oktober 2010)

naja, aber mit dem wagen wirste wohl mehr inner werkstatt als auf der strasse sein  Ich würd ihn nicht holen


----------



## 1821984 (24. Oktober 2010)

Turbos machen nicht generell nach 100.000 probleme. Meine Freundin hat auch nen Turbo. der ist bestimmt auch bei 200.000 noch gut. Man muss auch immer den Menschen sehen, der das gute stück verkaufen will! 

er sagt ja, dass dort alles neu sein soll. Also ggf auch prüfen, ob es so ist. Altteile noch vorhanden? Warum Antriebswelle?

Markpreise sind bei Opel gerade so günstig weil sie niemand haben will. Besonders so große dinger mit so einem Motor gehen meistens voll vorbei bei den Leuten. Mutti will keine 200PS haben!

Früher Firmenwagen = Hände weg.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Oktober 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Turbos machen nicht generell nach 100.000 probleme. Meine Freundin hat auch nen Turbo. der ist bestimmt auch bei 200.000 noch gut. .


der wird halt vermutlich auch nicht wirklich belastet, davon geh ich mal aus ^^


----------



## 1821984 (24. Oktober 2010)

doch. Wenn ich den fahr säuft der glatt 2 liter mehr. Mindestens. Öltemp. geht denn auch schonmal auf 110-120 hoch. Aber sonst wohl weniger! LOL


----------



## mariohanaman (24. Oktober 2010)

also bei aller liebe..... wie die fahrweise auch sein mag aber temperaturen jenseits der 100° sind mehr als bedenklich


----------



## nyso (24. Oktober 2010)

Bin ja auch nicht so der Opel-Fan, eher das genaue Gegenteil
Aber so viel Leistung und Platz für so wenig Geld ist nunmal verlockend.

Wie ich schon dem Versicherungsfuzzi erklärt habe, nur weil ich jetzt eine Frau und zwei Kinder habe will ich doch bitte keinen Sharan fahren
Ich bin 22 und will Spaß mit dem Auto haben Der OPC könnte da genau der goldene Mittelweg sein, der hat ja sogar noch mehr PS als der RS^^


----------



## 1821984 (25. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> also bei aller liebe..... wie die fahrweise auch sein mag aber temperaturen jenseits der 100° sind mehr als bedenklich



So so dann weist du also nicht, wie warm dein Motoröl wird?!
Ab 130 Grad sollte man wieder runterkommen. Aber sonst ist das kein Problem solange das Öl nicht schon 5 jahre alt ist oder so!

Ich sage auch nicht das die Öltemp jedes mal so hoch geht wenn ich fahre aber es ist schon mal vorgekommen. Muss er abkönnen, sonst hätte es kein Motor werden dürfen, der auch noch nen Serienmäßigen Ölkühler hat.


----------



## Shibi (25. Oktober 2010)

> also bei aller liebe..... wie die fahrweise auch sein mag aber temperaturen jenseits der 100° sind mehr als bedenklich


100°C erreicht mein Öl schon bei einer normalen Autobahnfahrt. Wenn ich wirklich schnell fahre geht es auf 120°C hoch. Das ist völlig normal für das Motoröl.

Der Zafira wirkt eigentlich nicht schlecht, er ist aus erster Hand, also wurde er von dem jetzigen Besitzer neu gekauft. Und ein neues Auto tritt man normalerweise nicht. Und das ändert sich normalerweise auch nicht wenn das Auto dann nicht mehr ganz neu ist. Außerdem kaufen sich solche Autos normalerweise Familienväter die es gerne noch etwas sportlicher haben. Sie sollten geistig aber trotzdem schon so weit sein das Auto nicht mehr bis zum letzten zu Quälen, schon alleine weil die Frau und das Kind danebensitzen. 
Dass er schon einges ersetzt hat bedeutet, dass es vermutlich keinen Reparaturstau gibt den du abarbeiten musst.

Ich würde es mir einfach mal anschauen wenn er nicht zu weit weg steht. 


Ein Zafira OPC fährt sich übrigens wirklich nicht schlecht, bin auch schon mal mit einen gefahren. Hat ordentlich Leistung unter der Haube und fährt sich für einen Minivan ziemlich sportlich. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2010)

Aha. Ich bin von der kuehlwassertemp. Ausgegabgen, Da man bei autos ja gewöhnlich diese angibt


----------



## Shibi (25. Oktober 2010)

Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass die meisten Autos garkeine anzeige für die Öltemperatur haben.
Bei der Kühlwassertemperatur hast du recht, sie sollte nicht über 90°C liegen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nyso (25. Oktober 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Der Zafira wirkt eigentlich nicht schlecht, er ist aus erster Hand, also wurde er von dem jetzigen Besitzer neu gekauft. Und ein neues Auto tritt man normalerweise nicht. Und das ändert sich normalerweise auch nicht wenn das Auto dann nicht mehr ganz neu ist. Außerdem kaufen sich solche Autos normalerweise Familienväter die es gerne noch etwas sportlicher haben. Sie sollten geistig aber trotzdem schon so weit sein das Auto nicht mehr bis zum letzten zu Quälen, schon alleine weil die Frau und das Kind danebensitzen.
> Dass er schon einges ersetzt hat bedeutet, dass es vermutlich keinen Reparaturstau gibt den du abarbeiten musst.



Exakt das waren meine Gedanken



> Ich würde es mir einfach mal anschauen wenn er nicht zu weit weg steht.



Und genau das ist das Problem Der steht geschätzt 8 Stunden von mir entfernt


----------



## Shibi (25. Oktober 2010)

Das ist natürlich blöd. 

Von mir steht er leider genausoweitweg, wäre er bei mir um die Ecke hätte ich angeboten, dass ich ihn mir mal kurz anschaue.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab mal bei GRIP oder AUTOMOBIL oder so gesehn, dass es services deutschlandweit gibt, die für dich solche Gebrauchtwagenchecks durchführen. Da muss man sich allerdings gründlich informieren, weil die sendung gerade darum ging schwarze Schafe in dieser Branche aufzudecken 

ansich aber denk ich eine gute idee, wenns von jemandem geamcht wird, der wirklich ahnung hat


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2010)

Tüv und Dekra bieten sowas an. Nur muss halt noch jemand den Wagen da hin bringen.
Bei bestimmten Autos(z.B. Mini) kann es auch helfen über Clubs einen Experten für eben dieses Modell zu finden. Letztere machen das auch ohne Bezahlung


----------



## Shibi (25. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt glaube ich zu fast jedem Auto ein passendes forum. Dort findet man recht schnell jemand der sich mit dem Auto auskennt aus seiner Gegend. 
Außerdem kann man in solchen Foren herausfinden auf was man bei dem jeweiligen Fahrzeug besonders achten sollte. Ich hab mich zum Beispiel vor dem Kauf meines A6 im A6 Freunde Forum darüber informiert wo bei diesem Auto die Kinderkrankheiten liegen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nyso (25. Oktober 2010)

Der Autocheck ist das allerkleinste Problem, mein Vater ist KFZ-Meister
Er hat mal aus zwei Schrott-Trabis einen fahrenden gemacht, samt Tüv


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Er hat mal aus zwei Schrott-Trabis einen fahrenden gemacht, samt Tüv


 
Dafür reicht auch eine Tube Klebstoff aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Klutten (25. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal bei GRIP oder AUTOMOBIL oder so gesehn, dass es services deutschlandweit gibt, die für dich solche Gebrauchtwagenchecks durchführen. Da muss man sich allerdings gründlich informieren, weil die sendung gerade darum ging schwarze Schafe in dieser Branche aufzudecken
> 
> ansich aber denk ich eine gute idee, wenns von jemandem geamcht wird, der wirklich ahnung hat


 
Wie Olstyle schon angemerkt hat, findest du bei TÜV und Dekra unabhängige Kfz-Sachverständige, die entweder nur den technischen Zustand (Untersuchung im Umfang einer HU) oder auch den gesamten anderen Zustand (z.B. Dekra-Siegel) des Kfz begutachten. Beides zu fairen Preisen zwischen 50 und 80 Euro. 

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann sollte das dein Weg sein.


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2010)

sogar von Tüf und Dekra die rausfahren und das machen ???


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2010)

"tüf".  YMMD!


----------



## Nekro (25. Oktober 2010)

Der Schuppen heißt TÜV  aber geht lieber zum Konkurrenten in Grün


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. Oktober 2010)

Mal was anderes, hat hier jemand schlepper daheim? 
Gegen den hier kann wohl jedes auto einpacken, hat n bisschen mehr leistung als mein Eicher 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBo91bRCiLw

Oder hier die offizielle Website, steht alles über das Vieh drin 
http://www.profigigant.de/


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, hat hier jemand schlepper daheim?
> Gegen den hier kann wohl jedes auto einpacken, hat n bisschen mehr leistung als mein Eicher
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBo91bRCiLw
> 
> ...


ja, ich hab Schlepper zuhause, freie Auswahl von 20 bis 170 PS^^
die Schlüter sind schon was feines 

€: arbeiten brauchst mit dem nix mehr, is ja "nur noch" ein Schaufahrzeug


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. Oktober 2010)

was haste für welche? 
Ich/Wir ham n Eicher G200, BJ 1960. Wurde in nem schrottreifen zustand damals für 1000 Mark gekauft und dann in langwieriger arbeit wieder restauriert. Hat sich aber gelohnt, steht heut wieder sehr gut da und laufen tut er natürlich einwandfrei 
Muss die Tage mal bilder machen ^^


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2010)

hm, mein Onkel hat nen Hanomag Robust (afaik) und wir ham 3 Deutz mit 50(D5206), 90(Agrotron K90) und 115 PS(Agrotron 115)


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> und wir ham 3 Deutz mit 50(D5206), 90(Agrotron K90) und 115 PS(Agrotron 115)


N Kolben und n Ofenrohr, fertig ist der Deutzmotor 

Meine Oma hat noch n Hanomag Perfekt 400, mit dem bin ich als kleines Kind immer rumgefahren, der ging ja dank 12gang-getriebe ziemlich gut los


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2010)

ja, der Perfekt isn schönes Ding 

Fünf Pfund Blech und ein Pfund Lack–fertig ist der Hanomag


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2010)

"Tüf"  ja sowas passiert wenn man schreibt und gleichzeitig noch was andres macht .... mir ist eigentlich schon klar das das dingen TÜV heißt


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> "Tüf"  ja sowas passiert wenn man schreibt und *gleichzeitig noch was andres macht* .... mir ist eigentlich schon klar das das dingen TÜV heißt



Ahhh, jetzt kommt's raus..  

Sorry for OT. *bibber*


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Es gibt glaube ich zu fast jedem Auto ein passendes forum. Dort findet man recht schnell jemand der sich mit dem Auto auskennt aus seiner Gegend.
> Außerdem kann man in solchen Foren herausfinden auf was man bei dem jeweiligen Fahrzeug besonders achten sollte.


Genau.
Da steht dann z.B. dass einem das Ding unter dem Hintern wegrostet und man will es trotzdem.
*woll*


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2010)

soo nun nachdem ich eingesehn habe, dass der s3 villeicht doch nicht das wahre ist (zu diesen konditionen) hab ich beschlossen, meinem sparschwein noch ein bisschen ind den ars*h zu treten, xD, und hab noch ein bisschen gegooglet.
Was haltet ihr denn von diesem wagen (ist zwar auch ein turbo, aber nur ca.3 jahre und 80tkm. Aus der Tatsache, dass jährlich ca. 25tkm gefahren wurden, schließe ich, dass es sich eher um ein Autobahnfahrzeug handelt. Und naja es ist ja ein "Neuwagen" (3 Jahre ist denke ich keine alter), und ein NEuwagen wird ja wohl nicht direkt kalt getreten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vondiesem wagen (ist zwar auch ein turbo, aber nur ca.3 jahre und 80tkm. Aus der Tatsache, dass jährlich ca. 25tkm gefahren wurden, schließe ich, dass es sich eher um ein Autobahnfahrzeug handelt. Und naja es ist ja ein "Neuwagen" (3 Jahre ist denke ich keine alter), und ein NEuwagen wird ja wohl nicht direkt kalt getreten.



Bei dem Wagen ist im speziellen der Verbrauch zu beachten, bei diversen Tests kamen jeweils Verbräuche zu Tage für die sich die meisten V8 Modelle schämen würden.


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2010)

Das ist mehr oder weniger Nebensache. Damit hab ich mich befasst, und bin mir im klaren, was ich da genau kaufe.
Ich tank größtenteils auf Tankkarte von der Firma

ich meine jetzt eher den technischen zustand.


----------



## Nekro (25. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> Aus der Tatsache, dass jährlich ca. 25tkm gefahren wurden, schließe ich, dass es sich eher um ein Autobahnfahrzeug handelt.



Muss nicht. Mein Vater fährt auch ~25tkm im Jahr, aber 20tkm davon sind Überland/Stadtverkehr.



mariohanaman schrieb:


> Und naja es ist ja ein "Neuwagen" (3 Jahre ist denke ich keine alter), und ein NEuwagen wird ja wohl nicht direkt kalt getreten.



Neuwagen ist das nicht mehr  Eher ein relativ neues Auto
Und ob man den Wagen tritt oder nicht liegt immer am Fahrer, manchmal sieht man das den Leuten aber an, falls es zu einer Besichtigung kommt.


EDIT:


nyso schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1633


Hab nen BETA-Key bekommen


----------



## mariohanaman (25. Oktober 2010)

man hab ich denn so ein abnormaler fahrer ? ... ich fahr ca 10tkm ich jahr (je mit einem auto - hab zugriff auf einen firmenwagen ca das halbe jahr lang) und davon fast nur strecken über 100km ... natürlich auch mal hier und da im stadtverkehr ... einkaufen und sowas.

naja den verkäufer zu beurteilen ist natürlich ein muss. einem 30-jährigen Familienvater, traue ich eher zu vernünftgi (also schonend) zu fahren als einem 18-jährigem fs-neuling

@EDIT: So hab noch mal weiter geshcaut und in meinen Augen weitere Top Angebote gefunden. Also vorab, ich bin kein Fan dieser Automarke, habe aber in dieversen Rezessionen wirklich NUR positives gelesesen (abgesehn von sachen, wie Verbrauch). Der weitere Vorteil ist der unaufgeladene 2,4 Liter Motor, der also seine Kraft (170ps) wirklich REIN aus dem Hubraum schöpft. Ebenfalls positiv fiel mir ide überdurchschnittlich hohe Grundausstattung auf. Es handelt sich um den:
möglichkeit 1: Fiat Stilo Abarth
möglichkeit 2: Fiat Stilo Michael Schumacher (mehr oder weniger willkürlich ausgesucht)
Beides sind 2,4L Motoren mit 170ps mit wirklich sehr großzügiger ausstattung 
Hat jemand ahnung von Fiat, also erfahrungen? Ich kenne wirklich niemanden der soeinen fährt. Vom Design finden ihn wohl einige abstoßend, ich jedoch komm dmait gut klar und könnt mich schnell damit abfinden


----------



## Zoon (26. Oktober 2010)

Der schwarze sieht von den Bildern her besser aus, beim Michael Schumacher Modell sind nicht die Originalfelgen auf dem Bildern zu sehen nur so ne komischen Baumarkt Dinger.

Ansonsten kann ich dir mit dem Wagen leider nicht viel helfen, durfte bzw. musste  sowas noch  nie fahren. Hab hier nur viele Stilos gesehen andauernd mit Defekten an der Beleuchtung.


----------



## Abarthiger (26. Oktober 2010)

Du musst bei den Stilo Abarths auf die Schaltung aufpassen. Die Wippen am Lenkrad sollen nicht das Wahre sein. Außerdem hatte die erste Baureihe viele Elektrikprobleme. Achte auch darauf, ob der Zahnriemen gewechselt wurde, da dies bei 80tkm oder nach 5 Jahren erledigt werden sollte.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Oktober 2010)

Fiat hat auch nicht weniger macken als VW oder BMW z.B.! Da brauchst dir keine sorgen machen! Schau mal nach dem Grande Punto Abarth!


----------



## mariohanaman (26. Oktober 2010)

also das mit den schaltwippen hab ich auch gehört, allerdings sollen diese scheinbar relativ leicht zu ersetzen dein, da es wohl nur eine "ausgeleierte" feder oder so sei. 
aber das sind kleine macken, damit kann ich leben. 

also von der elektrik allgemein bei fiat hab ich gehört, dass sie eigtl. nicht zu bemängeln sei.


----------



## Nekro (26. Oktober 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Fiat hat auch nicht weniger macken als VW oder BMW z.B.! Da brauchst dir keine sorgen machen!



*F*ehler* I*n *A*llen *T*eilen  oh doch


Was sind denn typische VW/BMW Macken?


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Oktober 2010)

Für Italiener Ausreichende Technik

Ferrari In Allen Teilen


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Oktober 2010)

*F*ix
*i*t
*a*gain
*T*ony


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2010)

*F*ür *I*dioten *a*llgemein *t*auglich

Ich liebe tiefgründige, sinnvolle Diskussionsrunden.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> *T*ony


Wenn dann Toni mit "I".
Ist ja ein Italiener und kein Ami


----------



## Nekro (27. Oktober 2010)

ich mag solch Abkürzungen 

*O*hne *P*ower *E*wig *L*etzter
*F*ür *O*pa *R*eicht *D*as
*K*arre *I*m *A*r***
*H*eute *O*hne *N*ennenswerte *D*efekte * A*ngekommen
*L*etzter *A*uf *D*er *A*utobahn
*B*in *M*ega *W*ichtig
*V*orsicht,*W*ild!

das wars glaub ich, mehr kenn ich net


----------



## Shibi (27. Oktober 2010)

*F*errari *i*n *a*ußergewöhnlicher *T*arnung


----------



## computertod (27. Oktober 2010)

*F*ahre *I*mmer *A*m *Tag* (nachts haben die Werkstätten zu)
*O*h *P*rima *E*r *L*äuft

€: *M*ein *A*uto *Z*erstört *D*eutsche *A*rbeitsplätze


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Was sind denn typische VW/BMW Macken?


Elektronik, Elektronik und wenn man Pech hat die Elektronik. 

Mittlerweile haben sie sich aber schon etwas gebessert.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2010)

*B*ei *M*ercedes *W*eggeworfen


----------



## Nekro (27. Oktober 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Elektronik, Elektronik und wenn man Pech hat die Elektronik.



Nagut, das kann bei jedem Auto vorkommen. Wer weiß was die kleinen Elektronen alles planen...


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

Eben*t*
also ich dneke, ich hab mein neues auto damit gefunden^^ ... zwar sind ca 12liter verbrauch nicht grad wenig, aber dafür ist er in der versicherung und im preis recht günstig.


----------



## Shibi (27. Oktober 2010)

Was ist es denn jetzt geworden? Der Fiat?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

ruhig hasso^^ ...
noch ists keiner geworden, aber es wird wahrscheinlich einer, ich möcht nichts überstürzen. erstmal angebote rausschauen, vergleichen und probefahren etc. villeicht fällt mir ja noch ein besondrer wagen unters auge. schätze mal ich werd gegen januar den kauf wagen ^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. Oktober 2010)

Also bei Fiat sind mir weniger Elektronikprobleme bekannt als z.B. bei Mercedes!


----------



## roadgecko (27. Oktober 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Also bei Fiat sind mir weniger Elektronikprobleme bekannt als z.B. bei Mercedes!



Kann daran vielleicht daran liegen das bei Mercedes alles elektrisch ist und man bei Fiat öfters mal kurbeln muss.

Aber wollen wir jetzt wirklich diskutieren ob Fiat oder mercedes besser ist ?


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

nein aber wenn ich seh, was bei fiat in der grundausstattung alles "elektrisch" ist..... da kann manch ein mercedes nur von träumen!
(jetzt natürlich nur auf grudnausstattung bezogen)


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. Oktober 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Kann daran vielleicht daran liegen das bei Mercedes alles elektrisch ist und man bei Fiat öfters mal kurbeln muss.
> 
> Aber wollen wir jetzt wirklich diskutieren ob Fiat oder mercedes besser ist ?



Nein das müssen wir nicht!


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> nein aber wenn ich seh, was bei fiat in der grundausstattung alles "elektrisch" ist..... da kann manch ein mercedes nur von träumen!
> (jetzt natürlich nur auf grudnausstattung bezogen)



Das kann aber nur ein Scherz sein oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Oktober 2010)

bei Fiat muss man froh sein wenn der E-Starter serie ist und man den Motor nicht noch von Hand ankurbeln muss


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das kann aber nur ein Scherz sein oder?



nein in keinster weise ist das ein scherz
natürlich kann man nicht vom topmodell ausgehn. aber was ein fiat stilo in der grundausstattung hat, da muss man oft (lässt sich natürlich nicht verallgemeinern) bei mercedes bmw audi und co draufzahlen. allein schon diverse fahrhilfen, einparkhilfen, regensensoren...


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> nein in keinster weise ist das ein scherz
> natürlich kann man nicht vom topmodell ausgehn. aber was ein fiat stilo in der grundausstattung hat, da muss man oft (lässt sich natürlich nicht verallgemeinern) bei mercedes bmw audi und co draufzahlen. allein schon diverse fahrhilfen, einparkhilfen, regensensoren...



Viele seienmässige oder optionale Ausstattungsdetails von Audi, BMW, Mercedes, VW gibt es bei Fiat überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

abgesehn davon, dass man vieles davon auch nicht braucht, find ich es ziemlich schwachsinnig jetzt einen fiat mit mercedes/was auch immer zu vergleichen.
aber dennoch: es gibt genügend modelle (ob mercedes oder nicht) die weitaus "hochwertiger/teurer" als ein fiat sind, bei denen trotzdem die einfachsten/wichtigsten sachen (sei es abs, esp oder selbst airbags) nicht ohne aufpreis zu erhalten sind.

Hast du dich mal damit befasst, was es für 24k€ (damals ca neupreis vom stilo abarth) damals in der serienausstattung alles gab ??  Wenn nicht, solltest du das schleunigst nachholen


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> aber dennoch: es gibt genügend modelle (ob mercedes oder nicht) die weitaus "hochwertiger/teurer" als ein fiat sind, bei denen trotzdem die einfachsten/wichtigsten sachen (sei es abs, esp oder selbst airbags) nicht ohne aufpreis zu erhalten sind.



Gerade Mercedes war Vorreiter bei ABS, ESP und den Airbags.
MB hat auch schon seit Jahren kein Modell mehr im Sortiment ohne die von dir genanten Features, wann wird das bei Fiat flächendeckend der Fall sein?



mariohanaman schrieb:


> Hast du dich mal damit befasst, was es für 24k€ (damals ca neupreis vom stilo abarth) damals in der serienausstattung alles gab ??  Wenn nicht, solltest du das schleunigst nachholen



Das kann ich dir im Detail nicht sagen, recherschieren lässt sich das heute auch kaum mehr. Aber eins ist klar, da Fiat im Jahr 2010 viele aktuelle Features nicht im Sortiment hat, können sie also damals auch nur mit Billigzeugs vom Kaliber Parkpiepser & Co Uninformierte gelockt haben.

Aber ich kann dir sagen das ich vor 2 Jahren einen Skoda L&K hatte, der hatte serienmässig Leder, Xenon, Kurvenlicht, ablendende Spiegel, Regensensor, Fahrtlichtautomatik, Reifendruckkontrolle, Parkpiepser, Tempomat, 17"er, 2 Zonen Klimaautomatik, Multifunktionslenkrad, MP3 Radio, .... . Wie gesagt, das ganze Zeug war Serie!


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2010)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass der Abarth ja eben alles andere als das Basismodell des Stilo war.
Beim M3 ist auch anderes Serie als beim 316.


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

deswegen red ich auch nicht mehr von mercedes. und ob es nun abs, asr oder nur was weiß ich xenonlicht ist. fakt ist das dieser spezielle wagen (ichh ba uch niemals von fiat im allgemeinen heute gesprochen, sondern lediglich vom stilo abarth) für den preis einer mehr als satte ausstattung hatte.
nachvollziehen stimmt leider relativ, da ich auch nur userangaben, aber nichts von fiat selbst gefunden hab.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass der Abarth ja eben alles andere als das Basismodell des Stilo war.
> Beim M3 ist auch anderes Serie als beim 316.


  das stimmt zwar schon, deshalb schreib ich auch seit je immer stilo abarth, aber dennoch kostete er 25.000, also gefühlt die hälfte von einem mercedes


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> deswegen red ich auch nicht mehr von mercedes. und ob es nun abs, asr oder nur was weiß ich xenonlicht ist.



Bei Fabrikaten unterhalb von MB, Audi, BMW, VW (und deren Töchter) hängt man oftmals mehr oder weniger weit hinter dem aktuellen Stand der Technik hinterher. Irgendwo müssen die niedrigen Preise herkommen. Und da wird gerne da gespart wo es der Laie nicht merkt.


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin schon verschiedenste wagen gefahren (ausser mb - mag ich einfach nicht), hatte einen golf iV, einen dacia logan, und fahre zur zeit einen bmw e46 320d. die ausstattung vom bmw ist elektr. fensterheber, abs, airbags und ein kassettenradio!
da es ein gebrauchter ist (1998) weiß ich nicht was er damals gekostet hatte. aber schätze mal bestimmt 40K DM. Hingegen der stilo abarth, was der wiegesagt an ausstattung hat, da ist der bmw ein witz gegen.

und lieber hab ich ein "schlechtes navi", villeicht nicht die top lederausstattung, aber hauptdsache istdoch, dass ich sie habe
ich will ja nicht bestreiten, dass einige teile von bmw, audi hochwertiger sind, das wäre ja irsinn. natürlich muss der hohe preis ja auch nicht nur vom Markennamen herrühren


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> also ich bin schon verschiedenste wagen gefahren (ausser mb - mag ich einfach nicht), hatte einen golf iV, einen dacia logan, und fahre zur zeit einen bmw e46 320d. die ausstattung vom bmw ist elektr. fensterheber, abs, airbags und ein kassettenradio!
> da es ein gebrauchter ist (1998) weiß ich nicht was er damals gekostet hatte. aber schätze mal bestimmt 40K DM. Hingegen der stilo abarth, was der wiegesagt an ausstattung hat, da ist der bmw ein witz gegen.



Ich weiß nicht ob der Fiat ebenfalls 12 Jahre alt ist aber ich kann sagen das ich vor 8 Jahren auch einen BMW 320d hatte (Facelift), der hatte z.B. serienmässig Driftcontrol, habe ich bei den günstigen Herstellern bis heute noch nicht gesehen. Richtig ist natürlich auch, das die Markenhersteller weniger mit Ausstattungspaketen arbeiten. D.h. du mußt dir deinen Wagen Punkt für Punkt zusammenstellen. Ich kam beim 320d damals schon auf 44.000,- Euro, muss man halt für sich entscheiden ob es einem das Wert ist.
Ich könnte jetzt noch ne Riesenliste aufführen was ich 2002 schon für Features drinn hatte die du selbst heute noch bei den Günstigen nicht findest. Führt aber zu nichts.


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

und da wären wir wieder 20.000 mehr für Driftcontrole (exemplarisch gesehen) das sind halt all die kleinigkeiten, die der mensch nicht braucht. was immer das sein mag. ich drifte imernoch mit handbremse und gegenlenken. ok, der fiat ist nicht 12 jahre alt, sondern 7, aber dennoch in nur 5 jahren find ich es leicht beschämend für bmw, dass sie solche unterschiede aufweisen. 

also als ich mir damals meinen golf IV neu gekauft hatte, war alles in irgendeinem paket geschnürt. wie es heut ist weiß ich nicht, da ich mir bisher nur einen neuwagen geholt hatte (zwar leasing, aber ist ja prinzipiell gleich). wie es heute ist kann ich also nicht genau sagen. 
natürlich muss ich eingestehn. bis vor 5,6 jahren hätt ich mit sicherheit auch gesagt ok, geh ich halt zu audi, und hol mir den s3 neu, ist genaudas was ich will (in der art halt, kompaktsportler) und kauf/leas ihn mir neu. das geht nu im moment leider nicht so leicht, weil ich geabaut hab. deshalb finde ich es nunmal am sinnvollsten einen gebrauchten überdurchschn. gut ausgestatteten Fiat zu holen, der voll im budget liegt, als einen für das budget schlecht ausgestatteten audi (da nunmal teuer)


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> und da wären wir wieder 20.000 mehr für Driftcontrole (exemplarisch gesehen) das sind halt all die kleinigkeiten, die der mensch nicht braucht. was immer das sein mag. ich drifte imernoch mit handbremse und gegenlenken. ok, der fiat ist nicht 12 jahre alt, sondern 7, aber dennoch in nur 5 jahren find ich es leicht beschämend für bmw, dass sie solche unterschiede aufweisen.



Das ist ein Auto in einer höheren Fahrzeugklasse mit in meinem Fall Extras für etwa 16.000 Euro.
Kann man nicht im geringsten Vergleichen.

Mit Handbremse driftet man typischerweise eher mit einem Fronttriebler, ist aber eher langweilig und geht mit einem Hecktriebler entsprechend besser.


----------



## mariohanaman (27. Oktober 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit Handbremse driftet man typischerweise eher mit einem Fronttriebler, ist aber eher langweilig und geht mit einem Hecktriebler entsprechend besser.



mir gehts nicht ums driften, aus dem alter bin ich raus, möglichst "cool" an der eisdiele vorbeizufahren
und mit der sonderausstattung von x-tausend euro, will ich auch ncihts vergleichen, ich rede von grundausstattungen


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> mir gehts nicht ums driften, aus dem alter bin ich raus, möglichst "cool" an der eisdiele vorbeizufahren



Ist für mich auch nicht mehr aktuell, hatte ich wie erwähnt vor 8 Jahren.
War nur eins von vielen Features die es bis heute eher bei den "Teuren" gibt. Ebenso wie CBC und für Sicherheit ist man nie zu alt.

Deshalb sind Vergleiche wie die von dir angestrebten relativ sinnlos. Vergleich in einer Klasse und dann das komplette Fahrzeug und nicht nur ein paar simpel Sachen vom Kaliber Fensterheber oder Parkpiepser.


----------



## Nekro (27. Oktober 2010)

Ihr macht hier nen Vergleich...und was habt ihr mit euer sch*** Eisdiele immer  wer macht das denn bitte? Bei uns gibts noch nichtmal eine 


Solche Vergleiche kannst du dann auch mit nem Dacia Prestige, wobei der Name schon ein Widerspruch ist, machen. 
Der hat sogar nen Radio serienmäßig, der aktuelle VW Polo nicht.
Vergleiche dann die Qualität einmal 

Wenn es was umsonst gibt, ist immer ein Harken dabei!

Für den damaligen Abarth zahlt man was drauf, der serienmäßige hat weniger. Ist halt die Sportversion.
Der S3 hat auch mehr als der A3 oder der E 63 AMG mehr als die normale E Klasse...


----------



## Shibi (28. Oktober 2010)

Am Coolsten kommt es sowieso wenn man mit 270 an der Eisidele vorbeifährt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja, aber nur im Rückwärtsgang.


----------



## Zoon (28. Oktober 2010)

Mit nem alten DAF Variomatik der Rückwärts genauso schnell ist wie vorwärts könnte das theoretisch klappen -  



mariohanaman schrieb:


> Fahre zur zeit einen bmw e46 320d. die ausstattung vom bmw ist elektr. fensterheber, abs, airbags und ein kassettenradio!
> da es ein gebrauchter ist (1998).



Oh einer der ersten E46 und dann 320d. Darf ich fragen der wievielte Turbo drin ist?


----------



## roadgecko (28. Oktober 2010)

Aber 270km/h mit "Hinterradlenkung" ist gewagt


----------



## mariohanaman (28. Oktober 2010)

weiß nicht ist der wagen von meinem vater. aber soweit ich weiß wurde der erste nur vorsorglich ausgetauscht


----------



## Shibi (28. Oktober 2010)

> Aber 270km/h mit "Hinterradlenkung" ist gewagt


Solange man das Lenkrad nicht bewegt ist es kein Problem. 
Und wenn man es bewegt hat man bald keine Probleme mehr. ^^


----------



## mariohanaman (28. Oktober 2010)

nunja wenn man sich geschickt anstellt bekommt man lediglich einen drehwurm


----------



## Shibi (28. Oktober 2010)

Jo, wenn nichts in der Nähe ist was einen Aufhält. Also keine Bäume, Häuser, Autos, Eisdielen. ^^
Ich würde es trotzdem nicht ausprobieren wollen. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (28. Oktober 2010)

zum glück macht vorher bestimmt die vario schlapp ^^


----------



## Nekro (31. Oktober 2010)

ruhig geworden hier, schon seit Tagen keine Post´s mehr


----------



## Tobucu (31. Oktober 2010)

So hab bei einen Kunden ein nettes Auto gesehen und dürfte sogar ein Foto machen. Was so manche in ihrer Halle stehen haben.


----------



## nyso (31. Oktober 2010)

Klar^^
Einerseits ein Liebhaberstück, andererseits eine sehr clevere Geldanlage^^


----------



## roadgecko (31. Oktober 2010)

ich will nicht wissen was der kostet


----------



## Shibi (31. Oktober 2010)

> Leistung: Ausreichend


Die Angabe gefällt mir so an Rolls Royce. Absolutes Understatement. 

Ich glaub das gebe ich ab jetzt auch immer an wenn einer fragt wieviel PS mein Dicker hat. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nyso (31. Oktober 2010)

Naja, Ausreichend ist ne 3., also nicht so dolle
"Mehr als genug" klingt da schon wesentlich besser


----------



## mariohanaman (31. Oktober 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, Ausreichend ist ne 3., also nicht so dolle
> "Mehr als genug" klingt da schon wesentlich besser



also ausreichend ist ja eigentlich ne 4. ^^ 

also der wagen wäre nicht so mein fall. 
ich steh nicht so auf solche 30er Jahre Fahrzeuge, auch wenns ne super geldanlage ist. 
Obwohl man ja sagen muss dass der mit 7,6 Litern Hubraum einen Hammerbrummsound haben muss ^^^

BTW: Steht der im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2010)

Lustig fand ich noch die Verbrauchsangabe die man auf den Classic Days bei einem Bugatti lesen konnte:
30l/h egal ob er steht oder fährt.


----------



## Sash (31. Oktober 2010)

von wegen bugatti, das lustigste was ich mal zum veyron gehört habe war, die reifenhersteller empfehlen nicht mehr als 30min, warens glaub ich, über 400 zu fahren. und das lustige dabei ist, das geht gar nicht, mit vollgas ist der tank viel eher leer.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja, nach einer viertel Stunde ist der Tank leer.
Beim Veyron Super Sport bestimmt noch schneller.
1200 PS, 1500 Nm....einfach nur geil


----------



## Witcher (31. Oktober 2010)

Hab da auch mal noch zwei schöne Bilder war neulich beim Oldtimer Rennen.

Hot Rod mit V8 Big Block Motor.


----------



## mariohanaman (31. Oktober 2010)

ich bin mal in einem hot rod als beifahrer mitgefahren, als beim stadtfest einige oldtimer da waren hab ich bei ner tombola den 2. platz ergattert ... ich frag mich wie sowas durch den tüv kommt ... gefühlte 140dB laut^^

hmm wusstet ihr, dass bugatti mit jedem veyron rote zahlen schreibt ?? und das der sogesehn nur aus prestige gebaut wird.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Oktober 2010)

Bestimmt kostet deswegen der Super Sport fast 2 Mio. €.
So können sie die roten Zahlen ausgleichen


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bestimmt kostet deswegen der Super Sport fast 2 Mio. €.
> So können sie die roten Zahlen ausgleichen



Der Bugatti kostet VW alles in allem das Dreifache des Verkauserlöses. Ist sozusagen nur eine Fingerübung für die Ingenieure.


----------



## mariohanaman (31. Oktober 2010)

ebent .... bugatti ist für vw auch nicht als einnahme geadcht ... der wagen ist einfach das maß aller dinge....


----------



## Shibi (31. Oktober 2010)

Naja würden sie für den Veyron das dreifache verlangen würde er sich immernoch verkaufen. Die Leute die sich solche Autos kaufen die fragen nicht ob er 2 Mio oder 6 Mio kostet. Die sagen den nehme ich, den Rest erledigt irgendein Angestellter.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Understatement:

Extrem-Tuning von Brabus: Mercedes S-Klasse mit 800 PS - Auto - Bild.de

Man sieht dem von Außen die 800 PS nicht an. Topspeed 350 - abgeregelt


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2010)

das Bugatti keine schwarzen zahlen schreibt ist schon seit anfang an klar, das sagen sie auch ganz offen  Aber bei so einer geringen stückzahl und der hohen gerstellungskosten ist das auch logisch.
Und natürlich sind diese autos (leider) auch nicht zum fahren da, sondern die allermeisten stellen ihn nur in ihre garage und da bleibt er auf ewig stehen... Eigentlich schade um die autos...

Der einzige Bugatti an dem Bugatti heute noch ein gutes geschäft hötte machen können, wär der Atlantic. Aber die 23 Mio€ hat ein privatmann bekommen


----------



## mariohanaman (31. Oktober 2010)

das is klar, dass die das wussten

jeamnd wollte den atlantic wohl mal von eben dieesem privatmann für sage und schreibe 50. MIO€abkaufen, dieser hat nein gesagt.... das nenn ich aber mal ein geschäft, den wert des wagens mehr als zu verdoppeln


----------



## Dustin91 (31. Oktober 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zum Thema Understatement:
> 
> Extrem-Tuning von Brabus: Mercedes S-Klasse mit 800 PS - Auto - Bild.de
> 
> Man sieht dem von Außen die 800 PS nicht an. Topspeed 350 - abgeregelt


Da gefällt mir der G-Power Hurricane M5 wesentlich besser
YouTube - BMW M5 G-Power Hurricane: Der 730 PS Wirbelsturm

Der Sound, wenn Gas gegeben wird, ist nicht zu beschreiben.


----------



## Shibi (31. Oktober 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zum Thema Understatement:
> 
> Extrem-Tuning von Brabus: Mercedes S-Klasse mit 800 PS - Auto - Bild.de
> 
> Man sieht dem von Außen die 800 PS nicht an. Topspeed 350 - abgeregelt



Mein Opa hat den Vorgänger (W211). 
Das Perfekte Auto zum Porsche ärgern, nur die 4 Endrohre und der Klang sind etwas verräterisch. Nur schade, dass mein Opa aus der Porsche ärgern Zeit raus ist. 

Edit: Der G Power M5 erinnert mich auf dem Video etwas an ferngesteuerte Autos mit Verbrennermotor. Der Klang ist fast genau gleich. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2010)

ach was, porsche kann man nicht ärgern, schon gar nich mit nem Benz 
OBwohl ich eigentlich Benz mögen sollte, den meine Firma (MTU) hängt mit BEnz stark zusammen. Wenn ihr Benz mögt, kommt mal zu mir, das ganze Werk entlang ein Stern nach dem anderen^^ Wobei ich zugeben muss n paar gefallen mir schon, z.B. der S600 der immer am Eingang steht, den würd ich auch gern mal fahren^^
Aber an Porsche kommen sie eben nicht ran


----------



## roadgecko (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Fimenphilosophie ist auch ganz anders. Während mercedes mehr auf Komfort setzt geht Porsche in richtung reiner Sportwagen. Auch wenn das in den letzten Jahren weniger geworden ist.


----------



## Nekro (1. November 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> geht Porsche in richtung reiner Sportwagen. Auch wenn das in den letzten Jahren weniger geworden ist.



Stimmt...son GT2 RS ist ja auch eher was zum dahin cruisen 

Reine Sportwagen haben sie nur mit den Sondermodellen alá Carrera GT, GT3/2 (RS) gebaut, normale Carrera-Modelle oder ähnliche sind sehr sportlich, aber dafür auch alltagstauglich(er). Zumindest meistens, wenn man nicht gerade größere Einkäufe erledigen muss.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (1. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat den Vorgänger (W211).
> Das Perfekte Auto zum Porsche ärgern, nur die 4 Endrohre und der Klang sind etwas verräterisch. Nur schade, dass mein Opa aus der Porsche ärgern Zeit raus ist.
> 
> Edit: Der G Power M5 erinnert mich auf dem Video etwas an ferngesteuerte Autos mit Verbrennermotor. Der Klang ist fast genau gleich.
> ...




Der Vorgänger dieser S-Klasse ist der W220 nicht der W211! Denn der W211 ist die E-Klasse!!


----------



## Zoon (1. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat den Vorgänger (W211).
> Das Perfekte Auto zum Porsche ärgern, nur die 4 Endrohre und der Klang sind etwas verräterisch.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Naja 4 Endrohre haben heutzutage nix mehr zu sagen, grade wenn viele sich sowas schon an nen 220 CDI schrauben,  bzw. bei genug Massenherstellern sowas schon Serie ist.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber an Porsche kommen sie eben nicht ran



Den Brabus fürn Alltag, und fürs Wochenende hat diese Kundschaft eh den Porsche GT2RS in der Garage, das Eine muss ja das Andere nicht ausschließen ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

Bei mir ist die Wintersaison nun eingeläutet (Winterräder)  .


----------



## Nekro (1. November 2010)

Viel Spaß beim sauberhalten, im Winter ist das ja n etwas größeres Problem.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim sauberhalten, im Winter ist das ja n etwas größeres Problem.



Ich fahre seit je her ganzjährig auf Alu und da ich mindestens einmal pro Woche wasche hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit.

Angesehen davon lieber schmutzige Alus als schmutzige Stahlfelgen  .


----------



## roadgecko (1. November 2010)

und was ist mit sauberen Stahlfelgen ? Ludolf-Style FTW


----------



## mariohanaman (1. November 2010)

da bin ich ja wohl eher konservativ. im winter stahlfelgen & Radkappen.  Basta! ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> da bin ich ja wohl eher konservativ. im winter stahlfelgen & Radkappen.  Basta! ^^



Man fährt ja etwa die Hälfte des Jahres mit Winterreifen (Oktober bis Ostern). da erscheint es mir ein wenig unsinnig die Hälfte der Zeit mit hässlichen Rädern zu fahren. Von ungefederten Massen fange ich jetzt lieber gar nicht erst an.


----------



## mariohanaman (1. November 2010)

mir persönlich gehts absolut nicht ums aussehen. ich würde meinetwegen auch im sommer mit stahlfelgen rumeiern. das auto ist für mich weniger prestigeobjekt für aussenstehende

und so hab ich auch noch die hälfte gepart. (davon ausgehend, dass das jeweilige auto anfangs keine alu´s hatte, wie es mittlerweile natürlich nichtmehr/selten der fall ist)


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> das auto ist für mich weniger prestigeobjekt für aussenstehende



Ich würde mein Autohobby nie dadurch vergewaltigen das ich es für andere mache.
Aber ICH will MEIN Auto immer so schön als möglich haben. So handhaben es doch die meisten Menschen mit ihrem Hobby oder?


----------



## mariohanaman (1. November 2010)

wenn du auto als hobby definierst ja, und ich sag ja auch nichts gegen leute, die gern ihr auto "schön" haben möchten. aber ich find nur weil meine winterreifen nicht auf "felgen" sind, dass mein auto dadurch nicht hässlich ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> aber ich find nur weil meine winterreifen nicht auf "felgen" sind, dass mein auto dadurch nicht hässlich ist.



Ganz ohne Felgen ist ein bisschen komisch. Aber hübsche Stahlfelgen/ Radkappen habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## mariohanaman (1. November 2010)

das sie schön sind behaupte ich auch nicht, aber sie sind auch nicht hässlich. es sind halt räder. 
und wenn sich das rad dreht, sieht/erkennt man die felge sowieso nicht. und nur damit ich weiß, dass irgendjemand, der mein auto sieht auch im winter in seinem kopf denkt: "boaahh, der hat aber tolle felgen" geb ich nicht das doppelte an geld aus. 
im sommer hab ich natürlich auch alufelgen drauf, weil ichs natürlich schöner find. aber das ists mir im gegensatz zum winter dann auch wert. winter ist eh die dunkle, traurige, salzige schmutzige jahreszeit. da bin ich ja mehr am putzen als sonstwas. stahlfeglen washc ich einmal im jahr, nämlcih vor dem einlagern


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mehr am putzen als sonstwas. stahlfeglen washc ich einmal im jahr, nämlcih vor dem einlagern



Ich weiß nicht was du immer mit dem Putzen hast, wenn du einmal in der Woche in die Waschstraße fährst, sehen die Felgen immer aus wie geleckt und der Rest deines Wagens wird es dir auch danken.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2010)

Ich hab einfach 8 gleiche Alus, das erleichtert die Umstellung auf Winter wenigstens optisch.
Die typischen Winterstelzen aus Stahl sehen bei einem Roadster auch nochmal doppelt so schlimm aus wie bei einem Kleinwagen.


----------



## mariohanaman (1. November 2010)

ich wasche nur per hand, also hd-reiniger etc. das wird mir der lack auf kurz oder lang wirklich danken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2010)

Es gibt auch schöne Stahlfelgen, nur sind die dann halt aus Edelstahl.

Ich würde bei -15°C aber nicht in die Waschstraße fahren.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stahlfelgen Radkappen kombi finde ich recht schön


----------



## mariohanaman (1. November 2010)

jedenfalls ein kompromiss


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2010)

Naja, das VW-Zeichen stört aber schon sehr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es gibt auch schöne Stahlfelgen, nur sind die dann halt aus Edelstahl.



Wo wir wieder bei den ungefederten Massen wären.



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich würde bei -15°C aber nicht in die Waschstraße fahren.



Ich lebe in Deutschland und die 5 Tage im Jahr wo es nachmittags richtig kalt ist habe ich bisher auch immer überstanden. Im übrigen parke ich mein Wägelchen nicht unter der Laterne sondern schön in meiner Garage.


----------



## mariohanaman (1. November 2010)

wobei die garage, die zuhaus ist auch nichts nützt, denn es geht ja ums waschen bei -15°

ungefederte massen ... bei sowas frag ich mich immer, was die leute vor 20 jahren jetzt gesagt hätten ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2010)

Nö, solange man fährt ist es egal, aber wenn ich dann zur Arbeit fahre und dort parke, wirds gefährlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> wobei die garage, die zuhaus ist auch nichts nützt, denn es geht ja ums waschen bei -15°



Wie gesagt Tagsüber ist es zwischen Oktober und April etwa 5 Tage (wenn überhaupt) so kalt. Danach kann man sich ja beim waschen richten.
Übrigens muss ein Auto im Winter öfter als im Sommer gewaschen werden, damit das mehr an Dreck keine Schäden anrichtet.



mariohanaman schrieb:


> ungefederte massen ... bei sowas frag ich mich immer, was die leute vor 20 jahren jetzt gesagt hätten ...



Die wußten gar nicht warum ihre Autos so schlecht gefahren sind.

Ich finde es nur ein wenig absurd wenn über 70% der Karosserie aus Alu ist, das Fahrwerk aus Alu ist, dann ausgerechnet an der neuralgischen Stelle aus vermeintlichen Spargründen den ganzen Aufwand zu nichte zu machen.


----------



## mariohanaman (1. November 2010)

uns die felgen gehören nunmal im winter zu den 30%. sei es drum


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> uns die felgen gehören nunmal im winter zu den 30%. sei es drum



So blöd müsste ich erstmal sein mir ein Fahrzeug mit Hybridkarosserie (70% Alu/ 30% Stahl) zu kaufen um ausgerechnet an der gewichtssensibelsten Stelle mit Stahl zu arbeiten. Vor allem wozu? Wegen der paar Kröten? Wohl kaum.

Falls jemand noch ein paar Winteralus benötigt, ich hätte noch einen Satz Wheelworld WH3 in 8jx18 im Angebot, sehen dann so aus:


----------



## Nekro (1. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> wenn du einmal in der Woche in die Waschstraße fährst



wie lieblos 
Wenn man nach der Arbeit auf den sauberen, von Hand gewaschenen Wagen guckt ist es doch viel schöner und gründlicher als von diesen Bürsten gebürstet zu werden 



mariohanaman schrieb:


> wenn du auto als hobby definierst ja (...)  ich find nur weil meine winterreifen nicht auf "felgen" sind, dass mein  auto dadurch nicht hässlich ist.



Radkappen versauen das Aussehen. Gerade Felgen geben dem Auto das Aussehen was man anstrebt. Wenn man dann im Winter mit Kappen fährt ist erstmal wieder alles hin  KOmmt aber auch aufs Auto an.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> wie lieblos
> Wenn man nach der Arbeit auf den sauberen, von Hand gewaschenen Wagen guckt ist es doch viel schöner und gründlicher als von diesen Bürsten gebürstet zu werden



Ich habe noch nie eines meiner Autos einer Bürstenwäsche ausgesetzt.
Seit 15 Jahre wasche ich bei Mr.Wash in einer Lappenwaschanlage.


----------



## Nekro (1. November 2010)

für wie viel pro Waschgang und was wird dann alles dran gemacht?


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

Wir kommen langsam WIEDER zu einem punkt wo wir uns streiten ob braune oder weisse eier besser schmecken. Deshalb klink ich moch jetzt im bereich radkappen/ felgen aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> für wie viel pro Waschgang und was wird dann alles dran gemacht?



Enmal alles für 10,- Euro  .


----------



## Nekro (2. November 2010)

wow...für einmal drüberlappen 10,- Euro und dann sind ja immernoch nicht alle Stellen sauber.
Ich weiß ja nicht was es bei Mr.Wash fürn Service gibt, aber wenns wirklich nur einmal durchfahren ist, ist es ganz schön teuer, da macht man es zu Hause billiger


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was es bei Mr.Wash fürn Service gibt, aber wenns wirklich nur einmal durchfahren ist, ist es ganz schön teuer, da macht man es zu Hause billiger



Ist schon OK, schliesslich ist Staubsaugen auch mit dabei.
Aber selbermachen ist für mich keine Alternative, da zum einen Auto waschen auf Privatgrundstücken (insfern kein Ölabscheider vorhanden ist) verboten ist. Und zum anderen gehe ich lieber eine Stunde länger arbeiten damit ist im Grunde schon das Autowaschen für einen ganzen Monat bezahlt.


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

Also bei uns ind der region kuemmert das keinen mit dem waschen auf grundstuecken. Hier waschen die leute im sommer regelmaessig auf der strasse


----------



## Janny (2. November 2010)

Moin leute, 
hab ma ne frage, wurde am We mit 95km/h geblitzt, 80km/h waren  erlaubt, und heute wurd ich dann noch angehalten, mit 76km/h ,erlaubte  50km/h .. waren meine beiden ersten auffäligkeiten, bin noch inner  Probezeit. Weiß einer was da kommen kann ?  
Die 15km/h zuschnell seien nicht schlimm meinte der Polizist, aber bei 26km/h, meinte er, soll ich mich überraschen lassen.. 

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

Wenn du nicht mehr in der probezeit waerst wurde es defnitig auf ein bußgeld hinauslaufen. Ich weiss nicht wie scharf die fahranfängerregelungen sind


----------



## Tobucu (2. November 2010)

Selbst ohne Probezeit währe der Lappen innerorts für einen Monat weg.


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. November 2010)

also 26km/h innerorts zuviel (was ich bei den 50km/h mal vermute) dürfte mindestens mit Nachschulung enden die glaube um die 300€ kostet.


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2010)

Die 15 km/h außerorts sind nur eine Ordnungwidrigkeit und kosten dich 25 Euro.

Dein zweites Vergehen ist allerdings heftig in der Probezeit...



			
				Janny schrieb:
			
		

> ..., aber bei 26km/h, meinte er, soll ich mich überraschen lassen..


 
26 km/h zu viel bedeuten ein Bußgeld von 140 Euro (+ Bearbeitungsgebühr), 3 Punkte im VZR (> 25 km/h) und einen Monat Fahrverbot. Dazu kommt noch, dass dir die Verwaltungsbehörde fast 100%ig eine Nebenstrafe aufbrummt - evtl. Nachschulung, was mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden ist. Eine reine Regelung für Fahranfänger gibt es nicht!


----------



## Nekro (2. November 2010)

Wie Klutten sagte, das gibt erstmal ordentlich Punkte.
Die 3 Punkte sind zu viel, da du in der Probezeit bist und somit kein Punkt erlaubt ist meine ich, also wirst du den Führerschein abgeben müssen, eine Nachschulung machen ( ~500€) müssen und dann geht deine Probezeit 2 Jahre länger, sprich insgesamt 4 Jahre. 
Freund von mir musste diese Nachschulung auch machen, hatte 2 Punkte bekommen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

Auch hier nochmal:

Es gibt eine Regelung für Fahranfänger. Es handelt sich um einen Verstoß Kategorie A (>21kmh) was heißt Aufbauseminar und Probezeitverlängerung um 2 Jahre. Dazu kommt ebend as Bußgeld, Bearbeitungsgebühr und die 3 Punkte.


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2010)

Wo hast du denn das gefunden? Weder in der BKatVO noch dem Anhang zum FEV ist mir der Zusatz mit dem Aufbauseminar aufgefallen.


----------



## TheGamler (2. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal:
> 
> Es gibt eine Regelung für Fahranfänger. Es handelt sich um einen Verstoß Kategorie A (>21kmh) was heißt Aufbauseminar und Probezeitverlängerung um 2 Jahre. Dazu kommt ebend as Bußgeld, Bearbeitungsgebühr und die 3 Punkte.



Jap so kenn ich das auch!
Nachschulung kostet übrigens zwischen 200-350€...

Hoffentlich lernst du es dann, aber jetzt erstmal ein **** weniger


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2010)

aufbauseminar is das nachschulung, sobald man einen verstoß hat der punkte gibt und keine owi mehr ist sprich nur geldstrafe gibt es führerscheinentzug sowie eben die 2jahre noch mit drauf, an silvester mach ich ne flasche auf dann hab ich die ganze ******* hinter mir ach ja probzeit hab ich etz seit augus rum^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

Ich finde es leider gerade nicht, aber da es sich um einen A-Verstoß handelt gibt es Probezeitverlängerung und Aufbauseminar. 

Bin mir da sicher


----------



## Justin Bieber (2. November 2010)

Man darf doch mit dem B-Schein, Auto, Trekker fahren oder ? Hab ja noch BF17 aber Mopped darf ich auch alleine fahren, Traktor - Höchstgeschwindigeit 20kmh - auch allein ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

StormraidR schrieb:


> Man darf doch mit dem B-Schein, Auto, Trekker fahren oder ? Hab ja noch BF17 aber Mopped darf ich auch alleine fahren, Traktor - Höchstgeschwindigeit 20kmh - auch allein ?



Ja, fällt unter die Klasse L... LMS () darfst du alleine fahren.


----------



## Tobucu (2. November 2010)

@StormraidR
Was steht denn auf der Rückseite deines Führerscheins im Feld 12 ( Beschränkungen/Zusatzangaben) ?


----------



## Dustin91 (2. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> 26 km/h zu viel bedeuten ein Bußgeld von 140 Euro (+ Bearbeitungsgebühr), 3 Punkte im VZR (> 25 km/h) und einen Monat Fahrverbot. Dazu kommt noch, dass dir die Verwaltungsbehörde fast 100%ig eine Nebenstrafe aufbrummt - evtl. Nachschulung, was mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden ist. Eine reine Regelung für Fahranfänger gibt es nicht!


Und wie kommst du auf den Monat Fahrverbot?
Oder bekommt er nen Monat Fahrverbot, weil er noch in der Probezeit ist?
Da steht das anders:

Bußgeldkatalog 2010 geblitzt worden, aktuell und übersichtlich



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften (gilt auch für 30 km-Zone !)
> bis 10 km/h  15,- EUR
> 11-15 km/h  25,- EUR
> 16-20 km/h  35,- EUR
> ...


----------



## TheGamler (2. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich finde es leider gerade nicht, aber da es sich um einen A-Verstoß handelt gibt es Probezeitverlängerung und Aufbauseminar.
> 
> Bin mir da sicher



Hier nachzulesen  Bußgeldkatalog 2010 geblitzt worden, aktuell und übersichtlich
Links auf Probezeit!



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du auf den Monat Fahrverbot?
> Oder bekommt er nen Monat Fahrverbot, weil er noch in der Probezeit ist?



Dazu hab ich jetzt auch nichts gefunden...


----------



## Dustin91 (2. November 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht ?


So wie ich das verstanden habe, kommt auf dich zu:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Wer einen A-Verstoß oder zwei B-Verstöße begeht und einen Führerschein auf Probe hat, wird zusätzlich zur Maßnahme aus dem Verwarnungsgeld- bzw. Bußgeldkatalog folgendermaßen bestraft: [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
> 
> 
> ...




und:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften (gilt auch für 30 km-Zone !) [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]26-30 km/h 100,- EUR, 3 Punkte  [/FONT]


----------



## Tobucu (2. November 2010)

@ Dustin91
Stimmt.
Gibt aber die Reglung 2x Innerhalb eines Jahres mit über 21 Km/h erwischt dann ist der Lappen auch ein Monat weg.
Hatte noch im Hinterkopf das in der Probezeit beim Punkteverstoß Nachschulung folgt.


----------



## ole88 (2. November 2010)

richtig sign


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

mal ehrlich, da blickt doch echt niemand mehr durch.

aber ich denk auch, dass punkte, geldstrafe und aufbauseminar fällig werden.


----------



## Janny (2. November 2010)

Erstmal Danke leute.

Nur was ich nicht verstehe, wieso sagt der Polizist wortwörtlich zu mir; "Was genau auf dich zukommt, weiß ich auch nicht, lass dich einfach überraschen" ..
Er ist doch der jemand, der jeden Tag damit zutun hat. Hätte er es gewusst, hätte er es mir auch gesagt. 
Was ich falsch gemacht habe, weiß ich ja eh .. 

wielange dauert es denn ungefähr, bis ich ein schreiben bekomme ? 

Dann werd ich mich mal melden, und schreiben was dann sache ist..


----------



## Adrenalize (2. November 2010)

Ich meine auch alles von den genannten Sachen.
Punkte und Bußgeld sind die generelle Strafe für jeden Verkehrsteilnehmer bei dem Verstoß.

Bei Fahranfängern kommt eben zusätzlich noch die A- und B-Regelung dazu. Da geht es ja primär um erzieherische Maßnahmen, sprich Nachschulung und Verlängerung der Probezeit. 

Wobei das manch "erfahrenem" Autofahrer wohl auch ganz gut täte. Bei Fahranfängern ist der Leichtsinn halt deutlich existenter als die Vernunft, wie das Beispiel hier ja auch recht schon gezeigt hat. 

10km/h drüber kann man vielleicht noch abbremsen, aber 25 drüber können je nach Unfallsituation auch schon den Unterschied zwischen ein paar blauen Flecken und fahrlässiger Tötung ausmachen.
Im Straßenverkehr haftet man schließlich nicht für die Absicht, sondern für das Ergebnis...


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

Weil, vor allem in solchen fällen wie deinen es keine festen regelsätze gibt (neben den standartstrafen). Das liegt dann unter anderem im Ermessen der Zulassungsstelle(?)/Führerschein(-erlaubnis)stelle (? ) 
halt irgendeine Behörde.

aber ich muss schon sagen, dass ich manchmal den eindruck habe, dass manche tempo-zonen willkürlich, andere wiederum schikane und wieder andere einfach tödlich sind.


----------



## Janny (2. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> Weil, vor allem in solchen fällen wie deinen es keine festen regelsätze gibt (neben den standartstrafen). Das liegt dann unter anderem im Ermessen der Zulassungsstelle(?)/Führerschein(-erlaubnis)stelle (? )
> halt irgendeine Behörde.



Wenn es das nicht gibt, wieso seit ihr euch dann alle so sicher das man ein aufbauseminar machen muss ? 
Vielleicht rechnet der Polizist mir ja die tolleranz so ein das ich noch auf 20 oder 21km/h liege, also wieder im grünen bereich und somit nur Geldstrafe + bearbeitungsgebühr und denn punkt (die punkte).

Ein Kumpel von mir war auch mal mit seinem Roller zuschnell, erlaubte 45km/h, er hatte 60km/h drauf. Es gab ne vorladung bei der Polizei und da es sein erster verstoß war, war er nach einem Gespräch fein raus.

Ein Arbeitskollege wurde jetzt insgesamt 4-5 mal geblitzt und hat jetzt erst ne nachschulung bekommen.. also irgendwie passt das ja alles nicht zusammen..


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

also so eine stelle gibts, weiß nur nicht wie sie genau heißt, bzw welche dazu zuständig sind. abgesehen davon wird numalbei fahranfängern härter durchgefriffen.

das mit den "getunten" mopeds ist eine ganz andre geschischte, da kommen die kids meistens mit einem "blauen auge" raus, da sie eben noch "kinder" sind, und anders behandelt werden. macht halt keinen sinn einem 16-jährigen, der womöglich nichtmal einen richtigen fs hat, sondern mehr nur eine mofa-prüfbescheinigung hat, eine mpu anzuordnen, da nützen wohl sozialstunden und ähnliches mehr.

dann ist es noch ein unterschied ob man geblitzt oder von der polizei direkt erwischt wird. wird man zb in 2 gemeinden 2 mal mit 15kmh zu schnell geblitzt, schickt dir jedes verkehrsamt seine eigenen geldstrafen zu, erfahren aber nicht zwangsweise voneinander. und dann ist halt immernoch das problem mit der probezeit, da diese generell härter bestraft wird.


----------



## Tobucu (2. November 2010)

Bei Mopedführerschein gibst auch keine Probezeit. Erst bei Fahrelaubnisen für Tüvpflichtige Fahrzeuge.
Ich hatte damals 1B (heute müste das A1 sein) gemacht damit ich Probezeit hinter mir hab wenn ich Auto fahr.


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

stimmt natürlich auch. wie sieht das eigentlich heute mit der probezeit aus.
Die beträgt ja generell 2 Jahre. Habe mal irgendwo nen Paragraphen gelesen wo drin stand .... Probezeit endet nach 2 Jahren, aber frühestens mit vollendung des 21. Lebensjahr ... 

ist da was dran ?


----------



## computertod (2. November 2010)

das mit den Tüv pflichtigen Fahrzeugen stimmt so nicht. ich hab T gemacht (großer Traktor) und für den hatte ich auch keine Probezeit.
Probezeit gibts doch nur, wenn man auf allen Straßentypen unterwegs sein darf afaik


----------



## Tobucu (2. November 2010)

Bei mir wars damals für Auto, Motorrad und 80ccm Probezeit üblich. Traktor viel ja mit Moped in eine Klasse.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> stimmt natürlich auch. wie sieht das eigentlich heute mit der probezeit aus.
> Die beträgt ja generell 2 Jahre. Habe mal irgendwo nen Paragraphen gelesen wo drin stand .... Probezeit endet nach 2 Jahren, aber frühestens mit vollendung des 21. Lebensjahr ...
> 
> ist da was dran ?


Bei der 0 Promille Grenze reicht es unter 21 oder in der Probezeit zu sein um darunter zu fallen.
Die Proberegelung für andere Verstöße ist davon aber nicht betroffen und liegt weiter bei 2 Jahren unabhängig vom Alter.


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

ok also 21 nur bei alkohol und alles andre grundsätzlich die 2 jahre, + evtl. verlängerungen


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. November 2010)

Das mit dem 21. Lebensjahr bezieht sich soweit ich weiß auf die Blutalkohol-Regelung.
Die Probezeit dürfte davon aber nicht betroffen sein, die müsste nach zwei Jahren rum sein.

Edit sagt das der Olstyle schneller war.


----------



## mariohanaman (2. November 2010)

und das um satte 40 minuten, trotzdem danke


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> aber ich muss schon sagen, dass ich manchmal den eindruck habe, dass manche tempo-zonen willkürlich, andere wiederum schikane und wieder andere einfach tödlich sind.



Dem würde ich dir zustimmen, aber gestern Abend hat sich wieder mal der Sinn von Tempobegrenzungen gezeigt. Direkt 100m vor mir sind 3 Pkw mit etwa Tempo 70-80 km/h frontal zusammengestoßen. Resultat neben den 3 Totalschäden waren 4 Schwerstverletzte und ein Toter, der etwa 2 Stunden eingeklemmt war, bevor die Feuerwehr ihn aus dem Auto hatte. Das ganze ereignete sich in einer S-Kurve, in der lediglich 50 km/h gefahren werden darf. Das war nicht schön anzusehen. 



Janny schrieb:


> Wenn es das nicht gibt, wieso seit ihr euch dann alle so sicher das man ein aufbauseminar machen muss ?
> Vielleicht rechnet der Polizist mir ja die tolleranz so ein das ich noch auf 20 oder 21km/h liege, also wieder im grünen bereich und somit nur Geldstrafe + bearbeitungsgebühr und denn punkt (die punkte).
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir war auch mal mit seinem Roller zuschnell, erlaubte 45km/h, er hatte 60km/h drauf. Es gab ne vorladung bei der Polizei und da es sein erster verstoß war, war er nach einem Gespräch fein raus.
> ...



Also im Normalfall teilt dir die Polizei eigentlich die Geschwindigkeit auch abzüglich Toleranz mit. Ansonsten einfach den Bußgeldbescheid abwarten. Die anderen Dinge die du da nennst, fallen unter das Opportunitätsprinzip. Bedeutet, dass Ordnungswidrigkeiten im Straßenverkehr geahndet werden können - aber nicht müssen. Das liegt im Ermessen des Vollzugsbeamten und der Situation.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du auf den Monat Fahrverbot?
> Oder bekommt er nen Monat Fahrverbot, weil er noch in der Probezeit ist?
> Da steht das anders:
> 
> Bußgeldkatalog 2010 geblitzt worden, aktuell und übersichtlich



Ich verlasse mich eigentlich nicht auf das Internet. Ich habe direkt in der BKatVO nachgesehen und im Anhang 13 der FEV. Ich schaue morgen noch mal ins Gesetzbuch, ob ich mich verguckt habe oder ob das Internet nicht auf dem Laufenden ist. Es lebe die Becksche Textsammlung.


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dem würde ich dir zustimmen, aber gestern Abend hat sich wieder mal der Sinn von Tempobegrenzungen gezeigt. Direkt 100m vor mir sind 3 Pkw mit etwa Tempo 70-80 km/h frontal zusammengestoßen. Resultat neben den 3 Totalschäden waren 4 Schwerstverletzte und ein Toter, der etwa 2 Stunden eingeklemmt war, bevor die Feuerwehr ihn aus dem Auto hatte. Das ganze ereignete sich in einer S-Kurve, in der lediglich 50 km/h gefahren werden darf. Das war nicht schön anzusehen.



Es gibt so Sachen, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln
Wer brettert bitteschön im Herbst, wo nasses Laub auf der Fahrbahn liegt und die Haftung wesentlich schlechter ist zu schnell in eine Kurve? Sowas muss doch fast zwangläufig in einem Unfall enden

Vor ein paar Tagen wurde ich auch Zeuge eines Fastunfalls. Autokolonne muste etwa 300m - 500m hinter einem langsameren Auto hinterhertuckern. Natürlich waren alle so ungeduldig, das sie vorbeizogen, kurz vor einer Kurve. Die ersten 5-6 kamen problemlos durch, und der letzte, ein neuer Skoda Octavia RS konnte es sich nicht erlauben einfach hinter der Kurve zu überholen, immerhin hatte er ja 180PS Also überholt, und schwups tauchte aus der Kurve ein Mazda 5 auf. Der Mazda in die Eisen, das zu überholende Ding in die Eisen, und der Skoda konnte ganz knapp in die Lücke schlüpfen In dem Mazda saß übrigens eine komplette Familie, und die wären mit 50 und der Skoda etwa 70 aufeinander gekracht

Und gestern wurde ich fast überfahren. Ging über die Straße, da brettert ein T5 in die Kreuzung ein, und sieht mich offenbar erst im letzten Moment. Der in die Eisen und nach rechts gezogen, ist dann etwa 30cm hinter mir vorbei gebrettert. Das kommt bei raus wenn man fast ungebremst in eine unübersichtliche Straße nach Links einbiegt


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> ..., ein neuer Skoda Octavia RS konnte es sich nicht erlauben einfach hinter der Kurve zu überholen, immerhin hatte er ja 180PS Also überholt,..



Nur mal so am Rande, es gibt keinen neuen Octavia RS mit 180 PS. Entweder es ist die 170 PS Ölheizung oder der 200 PS Otto Motor. 180 PS gab es nur im ersten Modell.


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

Tatsache, der hat 10PS weniger als sein Vorgänger
Den hier meint ich: ?koda Octavia Combi 2.0 TDI DPF RS *Leder*Navi*Xenon* - Pkw: Detailansicht


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Tatsache, der hat 10PS weniger als sein Vorgänger
> Den hier meint ich: ?koda Octavia Combi 2.0 TDI DPF RS *Leder*Navi*Xenon* - Pkw: Detailansicht



Und hat schlechtere Fahrleistungen als der normale Octavia mit 160 PS Otto Motor. Naja vielleicht habe ich am Wochenende mal Gelgenheit mit einem RS gegen einen RS zu fahren (TT-RS vs. Octavia RS), mal schauen wer dieses Kürzel zu recht trägt  .


----------



## Tobucu (3. November 2010)

Das wird ja ein faires Rennen der TT-RS hat ja  1 Zylinder mehr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Das wird ja ein faires Rennen der TT-RS hat ja  1 Zylinder mehr.



Stimmt  .
Spaß beiseite, ich finde es nur grausig wie irgendwelche "Sportbezeichnungen" in den Dreck gezogen werden. Beim Octavia ist es besonders krass, da es selbst sportlichere nicht RS Modelle gibt.
Aber auch bei einem Astra GTC wird mir schlecht. Wenn GTC dann aber von Bentley.


----------



## Klutten (3. November 2010)

@ Dustin91 + Janny 

Ich habe jetzt noch mal das rote Buch zur Hand genommen.

Anhang 1 zur Anlage 11 der BKatVO mit Verkündungsstand vom 18.03.2010
Lfd. Nr. 11.1.6 ergibt für eine Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung von 26-30 km/h innerorts 140€ + 1 Monat Fahrverbot. Die 3 Punkte sind dem Anhang der FEV zu entnehmen.

Interessant für das Aufbauseminar oder andere Nebenstrafen ist §2a (2) StVG, gerade für weitere Verstöße in der Probezeit. Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## mariohanaman (3. November 2010)

Aber er ist doch nur 21 zu schnell gewesen, oder irr ich mich


----------



## Janny (3. November 2010)

26km/h zuschnell. Ob die tolleranz da schon abgezogen wurde, weiß ich nicht.

trotzdem erstmal Danke für die bemühungen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

Wer Geld sparen möchte sollte dran denken das man nur noch bis zum Ende diesen Monats aus seinem Versicherungsvertrag rauskommt. 
Insofern einfach mal die Preise in einem Vergleichsportal checken. Hat mir eben 180,- Eur pro Jahr gebracht  .


----------



## Zoon (3. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Autokolonne muste etwa 300m - 500m hinter einem langsameren Auto hinterhertuckern. N



Also wenn hinter dem langsameren sich eine so lange Schlange schon  gebildet hat , und evtl deswegen sogar schon LKW´s versuchen den zu  überholen (oft schon gesehen) dann sollte man den Trödler ne gewisse  Mitschuld verpassen. Es sind nicht immer die Raser und Drängler sondern  auch solche die wohl nicht mehr in der Lage sind vernünftig zu fahren -  sprich was an den Schildern steht und nicht 60 in der Hunderter Zone...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber auch bei einem Astra GTC wird mir schlecht. Wenn GTC dann aber von Bentley.


 
 Beim Opel bezeichnet das GTC ja im Prinzip nur die Karossiereform, sprich Dreitürer, die Topmodelle nennen sich OPC ....




Tobucu schrieb:


> Das wird ja ein faires Rennen der TT-RS hat ja  1 Zylinder mehr.




Naja wenn es der 2.0 TFSI ist und der ein bißschen mehr unter der Haube hat?

Hier zum Beispiel der Octavia RS (wohl nicht mehr ganz Serie) ab 4.50 ab der Exmühle auf der Nordschleife ... die Protagonisten wollten "mal eben" so zum Überholen ansetzen - war aber wohl nichts 

Wobei vom Fahrkönnen und Verhalten auf der Strecke sind die eh ne Niete - spielend leicht wie ein gewisser grüner Clio RS an denen vorbeirauscht am Brünnchen ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_5b9wt-jNU


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Also wenn hinter dem langsameren sich eine so lange Schlange schon  gebildet hat , und evtl deswegen sogar schon LKW´s versuchen den zu  überholen (oft schon gesehen) dann sollte man den Trödler ne gewisse  Mitschuld verpassen. Es sind nicht immer die Raser und Drängler sondern  auch solche die wohl nicht mehr in der Lage sind vernünftig zu fahren -  sprich was an den Schildern steht und nicht 60 in der Hunderter Zone...



Nep, die mussten alle an den Bahnschranken warten, und der erste war so ein Reinigungsfahrzeug der Stadt, der natürlich langsam war. Nach den 5 Minuten an der Schranke hielten sie es offenbar nicht mehr aus und riskierten Kopf und Kragen


----------



## Nekro (3. November 2010)

Nicht mehr ganz Serie ist ja etwas untertrieben  

Clio RS rauscht deswegen vorbei, weil er 1. mehr riskiert und 2. weniger wiegt und durchs Tuning einiges rausholen kann besonders in Sachen Kurvengeschwindigkeit und vllt fuhr er ja mit semislicks 
Gibts die eigentlich in Zwiebelring-Größe? 
Aber der RS4 wird ordentlich rangenommen, nur das Schalten kann er noch optimieren!^^ Ansonten top gefahren


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Beim Opel bezeichnet das GTC ja im Prinzip nur die Karossiereform, sprich Dreitürer, die Topmodelle nennen sich OPC ....



Das ist mir schon klar.
Ist aber eben oberst peinlich die Bezeichnung des wohl coolsten Bentleys ausgerechnet auf ein 16.000,- Euro Modell von Opel zu kleben. Abartig  .


----------



## roadgecko (3. November 2010)

Das mag vielleicht sein, aber heutzutage gibt es doch eh jede Abkürzung doppelt und dreifach.


----------



## Nekro (3. November 2010)

Zum Glück verbindet man die meisten Kürzel sofort mit den "richtigen" dazugehörigen Autos.
Wenn man sagt "Ich fahr nen GTI" denkt man ja (zum Glück) an nen VW und nicht an den Peugeot!


----------



## mariohanaman (3. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Zum Glück verbindet man die meisten Kürzel sofort mit den "richtigen" dazugehörigen Autos.
> Wenn man sagt "Ich fahr nen GTI" denkt man ja (zum Glück) an nen VW und nicht an den Peugeot!



es gibt nen peugeot gti ?  sehr einfallsreich


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2010)

Der 205 GTI war allerdings auch alles andere als schwach auf der Brust und hatte das Kürzel durchaus verdient.
In der folgenden Generation hat Peugeot das Niveau aber nicht gehalten(genau so wenig wie VW beim Golf Nr. 2, 3 und 4).


----------



## mariohanaman (3. November 2010)

also ich hab grad mal einen 308er gti geyoutubed, der schien aber schon recht ordentlich abzugehen-


----------



## 1821984 (3. November 2010)

wie wärs denn mit Type R?
Was ich etwas schade finde, ist, dass sich die hersteller so welche Typenbezeichnungen einfallen lassen, die was weis ich für fahrleistungen vorgaukeln wollen und dann trotzdem an einem 140PS Dieselmotor scheitern. Das finde ich dann eher lachhaft.

Da finde ich dann eher so bezeichnungen wie AMG, M-GmbH, Alpina, RUF usw. schon aussagekräftiger. Sicher sind es teilweise eigene Hersteller aber ein 3er bleibt optisch nunmal ein 3er und wenn hinten M3 oder Alpina dran steht ist es nunmal immernoch ein BMW!

Für was steht bei Audi eigentlich RS? Bitte nicht Rennsport? 
hust RS6 mit 1,8 Tonnen bestimmt nicht oder.

Vorhin habe ich den neuen 3er gesehen als Touring. Links rechts ein endrohr (Serie) und hab gedacht nett. Hat ja glaube ich so ca. 306PS (kann das sein). Kommt mir ne ältere Dame entgegen so ca. 60 Jahre jung und steigt in dieses Auto.
Meine Oma hat nichtmal nen Führerschein und die steigt in so ein Papamobil ein! Fand ich gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Für was steht bei Audi eigentlich RS? Bitte nicht Rennsport?
> hust RS6 mit 1,8 Tonnen bestimmt nicht oder.



Eher rund 2 Tonnen. Aber ein Top Leistungsgewicht, da dem ja auch 580 PS gegenüberstehen. D.h. 3,45 kg/ PS.


----------



## 1821984 (3. November 2010)

ja sicher marschiert der wien Biest los aber sportlich hat nicht immer was mit schnell gerade aus fahren zu tun. Da der Motor vor der Forderachse hängt, ist dieses Auto extrem Kopflastig. Das Fahrwerk hat da seine liebe mühe.
Aber ob nen E-63 anders ist glaube ich auch nicht. Aber der Sound ist auf jeden besser. Einfach gänsehaut was AMG da hinbekommen hat. Das der damit überhaupt TÜV bekommen hat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh2YPRiD2Jw&feature=related


----------



## mariohanaman (3. November 2010)

warum stehn hier alle so auf mercedes ?? ich find das sind total alt-opa-autos irgendwie. also vom aussehen. da find ich audi / bmw deutlich sportlicher vom look


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> warum stehn hier alle so auf mercedes ?? ich find das sind total alt-opa-autos irgendwie. also vom aussehen. da find ich audi / bmw deutlich sportlicher vom look



Wer steht denn hier auf Mercedes?


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> warum stehn hier alle so auf mercedes ?? ich find das sind total alt-opa-autos irgendwie. also vom aussehen. da find ich audi / bmw deutlich sportlicher vom look


benz ist aber auch eher an das "ältere" Zielpublikum gerichtet 

ICh finde das beste Auto ist immer noch der GTI und GTD, ein wirklich sportliches, starkes auto, dass sich jeder normalverdiener leisten kann


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer steht denn hier auf Mercedes?


Ich, aber mit sicherheit nicht auf alle
Nicht dass jetzt alle denken, nur weil seine Mum nen kleinen Benz fährt mag der jung Mercedes-nein nein, wir haben auch nen BMW
Mir gefallen die AMG Modelle einfach gut, weil sie schön aussehen, nen Hammer Sound haben und auf gerader Strecke ordentlich Druck machen.

Und dann werden ja immer die auf Komfort ausgelegten Fahrwerke kritisiert. Ganz ehrlich, mit nem Familienauto(seis jetzt 5er, A6 oder E Klasse) habe ich eh nicht vor Freizeitschumi zu spielen...


----------



## nyso (3. November 2010)

Also der C63 ist echt nett, und den gibts gebraucht ab 45k€. Hätte ich heute nicht bloß 3 Richtige im Lotto gehabt, sondern ein paar mehr, wäre der echt nen Blick wert Als Kombi echt klasse


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich, aber mit sicherheit nicht auf alle



Der einzige Benz der für mich wenigstens minimal interessant ist, ist das E-Klasse Cabrio aber auch dann erst wenn der neue 500er Motor am Start ist.

Alle anderen sind mir zu sehr "Opfer". Sprich die werden zu recht vom Löwenanteil der Konkurenz gespeckt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2010)

der S600 ist auch n "nettes" auto, leider nicht ganz in meiner preisklasse. Aber mitgefahren bin ich schon mal, das ist richtig geil das auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der S600 ist auch n "nettes" auto, leider nicht ganz in meiner preisklasse. Aber mitgefahren bin ich schon mal, das ist richtig geil das auto



Gegen den 760er macht er mit seinem "Uralt"-Motor keinen Stich mehr, siehe Test von Topgear.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der einzige Benz der für mich wenigstens minimal interessiert ist das E-Klasse Cabrio aber auch dann erst wenn der neue 500er Motor am Start ist.
> 
> Alle anderen sind mir zu sehr "Opfer". Sprich die werden zu recht vom Löwenanteil der Konkurenz gespeckt.


Du nutzt das Wort Opfer, das hätte ih nicht gedacht
Bin vor kurzem einen aktuellen E350 gefahren. War ein wirklich angenehm zu fahrendes Auto, der Motor hing gut am Gas, die Automatik schaltete butterweich, überhaupt nicht nervös udn sehr flink. Das Handlich war keines wegs schwammig oder lahm, trotzdem bekam man nicht bei jeder Bodenwelle einen tritt in Kreuz(wies zB. bei X3 der Fall ist)


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Du nutzt das Wort Opfer, das hätte ih nicht gedacht



Wer so oft verliert hat sich diese Bezeichnung redlich verdient.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Bin vor kurzem einen aktuellen E350 gefahren. War ein wirklich angenehm zu fahrendes Auto, der Motor hing gut am Gas, die Automatik schaltete butterweich, überhaupt nicht nervös udn sehr flink. Das Handlich war keines wegs schwammig oder lahm, trotzdem bekam man nicht bei jeder Bodenwelle einen tritt in Kreuz(wies zB. bei X3 der Fall ist)



Vergleich gegen demn aktuellen 5er, dann weiß du wie man es richtig macht  .


----------



## Nekro (3. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> warum stehn hier alle so auf mercedes ?? ich find das sind total alt-opa-autos irgendwie.



Naja, ich fand den E63 AMG alles andere als alt-opa-auto 
Und mal ehrlich, wer prügelt denn permanent nur durch die Kurven am Limit, die E AMG lag alles andere als schlecht. Klar, Kurvengeschwindigkeit ist nicht so hoch wie bei anderen Sportlern, aber das macht er durch andere Aspekte wett.
Und vom Aussehen ist er doch ziemlich geil, nur das Heck ist nicht ganz so schön, nur das was das Heck ausspuckt ist fantastisch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Und vom Aussehen ist er doch ziemlich geil, nur das Heck ist nicht ganz so schön, nur das was das Heck ausspuckt ist fantastisch.



Das Problem beim E63 ist die Basis. Bestell ihn in hell Elfenbein und du kannst ihn von seinen schlappen Brüdern kaum mehr unterscheiden.


----------



## Nekro (4. November 2010)

Hell Elfenbein gibts laut Konfigurator nicht  abgesehen davon das es mal überhaupt nicht dazu passt.^^ Schwarz ist eigentlich noch die Beste, sieht ziemlich aggressiv und bullig aus!
Aber die Basis ist bei den meisten das Problem, egal ob A6,E Klasse oder 5er, sie sehen im "Supersport"-Equipment alle (fast) serienmäßig aus, Understatement pur, was aber auch einen gewissen Reiz hat


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Hell Elfenbein gibts laut Konfigurator nicht  abgesehen davon das es mal überhaupt nicht dazu passt.^^ Schwarz ist eigentlich noch die Beste, sieht ziemlich aggressiv und bullig aus!
> Aber die Basis ist bei den meisten das Problem, egal ob A6,E Klasse oder 5er, sie sehen im "Supersport"-Equipment alle (fast) serienmäßig aus, Understatement pur, was aber auch einen gewissen Reiz hat


jup, manche halten was von understatement(ich auch), andere wiederum nicht. man kanns keinem recht machen



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vergleich gegen demn aktuellen 5er, dann weiß du wie man es richtig macht  .


Da ein Arbeitskollege meines Dads seit ein paar Wochen den neuen 530d fährt weiß ich schon relativ gut, wie er sich anfühlt(leider nur als Beifahrer). So pralle find ich den Unterschied zum Vorgäger nicht, außer dass er etwas komfortabler abrollt und noch ein kleines bisschen leiser im innenraum ist. Ok, die Materialqualität hat sich m.E. nach gebessert, das wars dann auch schon. Ich habe bei der Fahrdynamik aber nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zur E-Klasse feststellen können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. November 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Da ein Arbeitskollege meines Dads seit ein paar Wochen den neuen 530d fährt weiß ich schon relativ gut, wie er sich anfühlt(leider nur als Beifahrer). So pralle find ich den Unterschied zum Vorgäger nicht, außer dass er etwas komfortabler abrollt und noch ein kleines bisschen leiser im innenraum ist. Ok, die Materialqualität hat sich m.E. nach gebessert, das wars dann auch schon. Ich habe bei der Fahrdynamik aber nicht wirklich einen Unterschied zur E-Klasse feststellen können.



Was als Beifahrer auch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit darstellt.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was als Beifahrer auch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit darstellt.


Als Beifahrer merkst du das Neigen in Kurven, das Ausbügeln von Unebenheiten und störende innenraumgeräusche


----------



## Hardwell (4. November 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Als Beifahrer merkst du das Neigen in Kurven, das Ausbügeln von Unebenheiten und störende innenraumgeräusche



dito!


----------



## Nekro (4. November 2010)

Was man nicht fühlt sind Rückmeldungen der Lenkung und die Gasannahme. Was bei nem Auto zum dahin-fahren auch nicht wirklich wichtig ist. Und deswegen würd ich bei so einem Kriterium die E-Klasse bevorzugen, wenn es nur darum geht gemütlich von A nach B zu kommen, ist ein 350 CDi keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2010)

Na endlich welche, dir mir auch mal zustimmen
Es kann natürlich sein, dass der neue 5er nen Slalomkurs mit 1 km/h mehr absolviert als die komfortablere, doch fällt das im normalen Straßenverkehr auf? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. November 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass der neue 5er nen Slalomkurs mit 1 km/h mehr absolviert als die komfortablere, doch fällt das im normalen Straßenverkehr auf? Ich denke nicht.



Nein er macht alles deutlich besser (Verbrauch, Fahrleistungen, Fahreigenschaften, Preis). Deshalb zieht er den Metzger ja auch in jedem test deutlich ab.


----------



## 1821984 (4. November 2010)

was hab ich bloß angerichtet, nur weil ich ein Video vom Sound eines C-63 reingestellt habe.
Und nur weils ein Benz ist, sag ich ja nicht, dass ich da voll der Fan von bin. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde mir vielleicht 1-2 Modelle mal anschauen, genau wie auch bei BMW oder sonst welchen Herstellern. Ist nicht ganz so mein Geschmack. 
Und wenns der Sound vom Kia wäre, wäre er trotzdem mal echt gut gelungen.

Jetzt ist eine mittelschwere Diskusion ausgebrochen hier!

Ich denke jedes dieser Autos hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Auch entscheiden sehr oft einfach nur die verschieden Geschmäcker über Gefallen oder halt nicht.

Wer sich ein C-63 kauft, hat mit Sicherheit auch den Urwaltsound als kaufgrund gehabt. Und ob der Motor vom BMW oder Audi nun 1 Liter mehr oder weniger trinkt ist diesen Leuten meinstens egal. Öfters ist es ja auch Männlich, Ü60 und eigentlich nen cooler Opa, der sich so ein Auto aussucht. Aber ich glaube die wenigsten haben so ein Auto schonmal gefahren um dann behaupten zu können, alt-Opa-Auto!
Ihr kauft euch ja auch Astra-OPC und son Schrott und diese sind sicher so viel jünger gehalten als nen AMG oder auch BMW-M


----------



## Nekro (4. November 2010)

530d              :       E 350 CDI 
ab 51.950:               ab ~51.000
6,4sec 0-100 :          6,6sec 0-100
6,8L Verbauch :         7L Verbrauch


So groß ist der Unterschied nicht, das man sagen kann "alles deutlich besser". 
Wie gesagt, es sind keine Sportwagen sondern luxuriöse Autos die nicht auf die Piste wollen sondern die Familie von A nach B bringen.
Und von Verarbeitung, Innenraum und Prestige ist Mercedes einfach besser, ist zwar teilweise Eigene Meinung, aber diese ist weit verbreitet 

Bist du überhaupt beide schon gefahren das du sagen kannst BMW ist deutlich besser oder verlässt du dich da auf die Autotester, die meistens keinen Plan von der Materie haben?


----------



## Sash (4. November 2010)

ob bmw oder mercedes ist eigentlich geschmackssache. der bmw soll ein tick sportlicher sein, was kurven usw angeht, der mercedes bequemer.


----------



## mariohanaman (4. November 2010)

um zu entscheiden, dass mercedes bei mir (und auch bei vielen andren) das image eines alt-opa autos hat (jetzt mal vom aussehen erstmal) muss ich ihn nicht fahren sondern in erster linie sehen.

aber ihr sagt es doch selbst, mercedes ist nunmal ein wagen um gemütlich von a nach b zu kommen und nicht um sportlich die kurven zu schneiden. (ok das ist bei amg jetzt eine andre sache, als bei "normalen" mercedes) 
und für mich sind junge-werte nunmal: sportliches, dynamisches fahren eher eigenschaften, die ich bmw audi und co. anrede aber nunmal nicht mercedes


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. November 2010)

ein Benz ist bei der Jugend aber Prestigeträchtiger als ein BMW oder Audi. Ich hab heute mal in meinem Jahrgang rumgefragt. Etwa 2/3 der Jungs stimmten für Mercedes Benz (Mädels waren in der Runde nicht dabei.) und würde sich eher einen solchen kaufen, als Audi oder BMW. 

mal so am Rande erwähnt. 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mariohanaman (4. November 2010)

naja die jugend ..... das kann man auch nicht vergleichen. jugendliche, die meist keine (kaum) fahrpraxis haben und meist schongarnicht in verschiedenen auto´s


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2010)

Also ich möchte keinen Mercedes als erstes Auto. Welchen auch? Gibt ja keinen kleinen sportlichen. Bei BMW hat man ja z.B. nen 1er/ 3er zu Auswahl und Audi hat den A1 und A3 
Apropo Audi:
Kann mir jemand sagen was eine Navi Update DVD bei Audi kostet? Finde in Google keine Preise.


----------



## Nekro (4. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte keinen Mercedes als erstes Auto.



Davon war nie die Rede ! Ursprünglich ging es um die Familienautos alá E350 und 530d, jetzt ist schon die Rede von Erstwagen und sportlichen Flitzern...


----------



## mariohanaman (4. November 2010)

Urursprünglich ging es darum sien Auto/moped/motorrad hier zu posten.


----------



## Nekro (4. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> Urursprünglich ging es darum sien Auto/moped/motorrad hier zu posten.



sinnloser Beitrag
Das ging vllt. vor 800 Seiten darum, nur ein Forum ist zum diskutieren da, nur sollte man beim Thema bleiben und nicht alles ausschmücken.


----------



## 1821984 (4. November 2010)

also eigentlich hat die diskusion damit angefangen, dass ich ein Video reingestellt habe, vom klang eines C-63. Ich kenne keinen BMW oder Audi, der so klingt. Tut mir leid.

Dann kam einer und meinte gleich, alles nur Mercedes Fans hier!
Der nächste meinte, gegen BMW ist Mercedes immer der Verlierer!
Und nun geht es um erste Autos?

Ich glaub ich kauf mir erstma nen Eis wegen dem schönen Wetter hier!

Welche Autos findet ihr vom klang einfach sensationell?


----------



## Nekro (4. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Welche Autos findet ihr vom klang einfach sensationell?



Porsche,AMG,Ferrari,Maserati,... um nur ein paar zu nennen 
Viele Marken haben einen unverwechselbaren Klang der unter die Haut geht!


----------



## Dustin91 (4. November 2010)

Am geilsten finde ich vom Sound her den Aston Martin DBS. 
Einfach nur


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2010)

Das stimmt der ist echt grandios! Würde man von einen Engländer gar nicht erwarten


----------



## roadgecko (4. November 2010)

Also ich bin ja irgendwie für Ferrari


----------



## mariohanaman (4. November 2010)

najoa ferrari ist zwar schön und gut, aber für mein geld würd ich mir eher lamborghini/aston/maseratti/audi/porsche holen. gefällt mir irgendwie besser.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

lamborghini und Porsche sind die 2 einzig wahren sportwagenbauer


----------



## Adrenalize (5. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> lamborghini und Porsche sind die 2 einzig wahren sportwagenbauer


Ja, denn Ariel baut mit dem Atom den einzig wahren Rennwagen für die Straße und den Track. Günstig, puristisch, gut.
Porsches und Lamborghinis haben noch zu viel Ballast.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2010)

Richtig guten Sound haben doch eigendlich nur Oldtimer. Einen schönen Bentley Blower oder Mercedes SSK, dagegen klingt ein Turbo wie ein Teekessel.


----------



## Nekro (5. November 2010)

Ein Turbo vllt., aber kein GT3 oder AMG


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2010)

Es geht nichts über die Fehlzündungen die nunmal nur ein Vergaser verursacht wenn man vom Gas geht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

wenn man wirklich die reine geschwindigkeit will, dann fährt man eh nicht auto sondern motorrad 
ICh sag nur Hayabusa


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2010)

In der Kurve kommt kein Motorrad mit  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In der Kurve kommt kein Motorrad mit  .


kommt auf den fahrer an


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2010)

Ich rede von Physik, du von Verrückten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich rede von Physik, du von Verrückten.


machnmal kann man die physik auch durch genügend (un)gesunden optimismus austricksen


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2010)

Erinnert mich an den Kennzeichenhalter eines Twingo:
"Fehlende PS werden durch Wahnsinn ersetzt."


----------



## computertod (5. November 2010)

wenns aber stimmt 

jetzt dann meine 1. Fahrt nach bestandenem Führerschein


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

und den fahrspass eines ausreichend motorisiertem motorrad sucht man bei jedem auto vergebens


----------



## nyso (5. November 2010)

Und die Sicherheit selbst eines verrostetet Corsa A sucht man dafür dann beim Motorrad vergebens

Ich habe lieber im Auto einen Unfall, statt auf dem Motorrad. Und wer wie ein verrückter Motorrad fährt, dem sollte man den Führerschein entziehen!!!
Immerhin gefährden diese Spinner ja nicht nur ihr eigenes Leben, nein, sondern auch alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer!
Wie man das noch toll finden kann, da fehlt mir jedes Verständnis


----------



## roadgecko (5. November 2010)

Hatte auf der Autobahn auch so einen vor mir. Erst zieht der zwischen zwei autos ohne blinker auf die Abfahrt und dann überholt der auf der Abfahrtsspur noch ein auto ca. 50m vor der Kurve. Natürlich alles ohne Blinker und mit minimum 25 km/h zu viel auf dem Tacho


----------



## Benne123 (5. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über die Fehlzündungen die nunmal nur ein Vergaser verursacht wenn man vom Gas geht.



Ohjaa, ganz eindeutig. 
Wenn meine alte Kawa das macht, einfach nur geil. 

Wobei ich noch mehr auf das Pfeifen eines grossen Turboladers stehe, oder am besten noch das Zwitschern von Garrettladern

Naja,ich finde Motorrad und Auto kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Beides macht auf die eigene Weise Spass 
Motorrad bringt einfach mehr das Gefühl von Freiheit rüber (meine Meinung)

aber ganz ehrlich, mir kann man erzählen, was man will. auf dem motorrad fährt man einfach anders, als im Auto. Da gehts dann schonmal ein bisschen verrückter zur Sache. Jeder der Motorrad fährt, und gerne auch schnelleres Kaliber fährt, weiss wovon ich spreche.


----------



## ich558 (5. November 2010)

Wobei auch weniger stark motorisierte Bikes viel Spaß machen können 
Mache momentan den A Schein auf der Er6n@34Ps und trotz kastrierter Leistung habe ich echt Spaß mit dem Teil und deshalb werde ich mir auch diese nächstes Jahr holen 
Und sobald das Teil offen ist kann man trotz nur 72PS die meisten Porsches und hochgezüchteten Audis, Mercedes und BMWs verblasen


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hatte auf der Autobahn auch so einen vor mir. Erst zieht der zwischen zwei autos ohne blinker auf die Abfahrt und dann überholt der auf der Abfahrtsspur noch ein auto ca. 50m vor der Kurve. Natürlich alles ohne Blinker und mit minimum 25 km/h zu viel auf dem Tacho


oh, das is ja ein übeltäter höchsten grades 
25 kmh zu viel auf der autobahn? Wars überhaupt ne beschränkte? und wenn ja, 99% aller autos fahren auch auf der beschränkten deutlich zu schnell, weil die 130 einfach sinnlos sind...
Aber es is ja alles gut gegangen wie du geschrieben hast. Mit dem motorrad ist man einfach wendiger und agiler, da is so manche aktion ungefährlicher wie sie für einen autofahrer aussehen mag


----------



## 1821984 (5. November 2010)

Naja wenn ich aber schon mit 180-200km/h auf der linken Spur bin und son Mopedfahrer will mich wegdrängeln und fährt mit geschätzen 250km/h an mir vorbei und ist dabei fast schon auf dem Gras wo ich grad nen halben Meter rübergefahren bin, dass hat für mich nichts mehr mit bischen verrückt zu tun.

Auch sind Maschinen mit knapp 200PS eigentlich keine Geräte, die man an jeder Ecke kaufen können sollte.

Aber ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, warscheinlich wäre ich genauso bekloppt aber zum glück habe ich keinen Führerschein für sowas.
Sonst hätte ich bestimmt schon son Renner zuhaus!
Für Motorrad muss ich erst noch reifen. Soll nicht heißen, dass ich immer so fahre aber es überkommt einen doch zwangsläufig. Wozu sollte man sich sonst sowelche Maschinen kaufen. Bestimmt nicht um damit gemütlich ne Landstrasse entlang zu fahren.


----------



## roadgecko (5. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> oh, das is ja ein übeltäter höchsten grades
> 25 kmh zu viel auf der autobahn? Wars überhaupt ne beschränkte? und wenn ja, 99% aller autos fahren auch auf der beschränkten deutlich zu schnell, weil die 130 einfach sinnlos sind...
> Aber es is ja alles gut gegangen wie du geschrieben hast. Mit dem motorrad ist man einfach wendiger und agiler, da is so manche aktion ungefährlicher wie sie für einen autofahrer aussehen mag



Naja hab mich villeicht falsch ausgedrückt. Es war um genau zu sein ne schnellstraße. Und mit den 25 km/h zu schnell meinte ich schon 25 km/h mehr als die anderen. Ich meine wenn (in diesem fall) 80 erlaubt waren, fährt sowieso jeder 90 und wenn er dann mit ~115 ankommt sind das 35 km/h zu schnell und schau dir doch ma die an was es für 35 km/h gibt 

Ja ist ungefährlicher als es aussieht und wenn man den einmal am hinterrad erwischt kann man den von der straße abkratzen ne danke...


----------



## CeresPK (5. November 2010)

Das ist mal ne Werbung 

Subaru Creates Gigantic WRX-Powered Flipbook Animation

Und da habt ihr gleich eure Portion Subaru für die nächsten Wochen von mir bekommen


----------



## roadgecko (5. November 2010)

mh ich weiß ja nicht. Wurd das Video da rein geschnitten ? Ich glaub nicht das dass so flüßig und konstant läuft wenn man da mit nem Auto her fährt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

hmm, mag sein dass motorradfahrer öfter mal ein nicht 100% wasserdichtes manöver hinlegen. Aber die "freiheit auf 2 rädern" verleitet natürlich dazu. Schon allein, wie oft an mir n Moppedfahrer mit wheelie vorbeizieht, bis so weit kann ich gar nicht zählen^^ 
"No risk no fun"  Und passieren kann dir immer was, seis aufm mopped oder im auto. DU kannst auch morgen die treppe runterfallen und tot sein. So makaber es sich anhört, ausgeschlossen ist es nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2010)

Fahren wie die gesenkte Sau gibt es in jedem Bereich, egal 2, 4 oder noch mehr Räder. Das größte Problem ist wohl die Selbstüberschätzung, denn nur weil ich zb die Fahrprüfung in einem Golf heil überstanden habe heisst es doch nicht das ich einen PS Boliden sicher beherrsche


----------



## Mosed (6. November 2010)

Nervig finde ich Motorradfahrer, die sich im Stau vordrängeln. Die haben genauso zu warten, wie der Rest auch. Vor allem dieses Hopping auf der Landstraße. Immer schön in die Lücken des Gegenverkehrs und dann meinen, ich würde ihnen Platz zum wieder einscheren lassen...

Genauso sind natürlich diese Standstreifenfahrer bei Pkw nicht ok. Die letzten 5 Meter vor der Abfahrt sind ja egal, aber hunderte Meter...


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> kommt auf den fahrer an



Blödsinn, die Gesetze der Physik kann auch Rossi nicht ändern.
Irgendwo ist einfach eine Grenze bei Rennmotorrädern, viele Autos mit Sportfahrwerken sind schneller bei z.b. Autobahn Auf- und Abfahrten !




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nervig finde ich Motorradfahrer, die sich  im Stau vordrängeln. Die haben genauso zu warten, wie der Rest  auch.


Aus welchem Grund? Sie passen ohne Probleme dadurch, behindern dich  nicht und halten keinen auf und gefährden keinen. Von daher find ich es  nicht schlimm, und nein ich fahre kein Motorrad  Außerdem sorgen sie dafür, wenn auch minimal, das die Autos schneller vorran kommen da sich so Lücken auftun.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Blödsinn, die Gesetze der Physik kann auch Rossi nicht ändern.
> Irgendwo ist einfach eine Grenze bei Rennmotorrädern, viele Autos mit Sportfahrwerken sind schneller bei z.b. Autobahn Auf- und Abfahrten !


Gibt ein Video Ariel Atom vs Rennmotorrad, Ninja oder was das war. Beide auf einem Rundkurs. Der vorsprung des Motorrads hält genau bis zur ersten Kurve. schneller ist es nur auf den Geraden, aber am Ende hat der Atom 4 sec Vorsprung und gewinnt das Duell.
Ein Atom ist jetzt natürlich kein Alltagsauto, aber er widerlegt die These, dass man auf 4 Rädern weniger sportlich ist als auf 2.



> Aus welchem Grund? Sie passen ohne Probleme dadurch, behindern dich  nicht und halten keinen auf und gefährden keinen. Von daher find ich es  nicht schlimm, und nein ich fahre kein Motorrad  Außerdem sorgen sie dafür, wenn auch minimal, das die Autos schneller vorran kommen da sich so Lücken auftun.


Also ich finds auch nervig, wenn z.B. in der Stadt Stau ist, man gerade die zwei Meter vorfahren will und dann so ein Biker mit ca 5cm Abstand an dir vorbeidrängelt. Wenn du minimal lenkst und ihn touchierst, geht natürlich das Gezeter los weil du als böser Autofahrer ja keine Rücksicht auf andere nimmst.
Ist mir zum Glück noch nicht passiert, aber ich rechne damit, dass irgend so ein Lederpavian mir mal irgendwann an die Karre kracht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2010)

Ein Rundkurs ist auch keine alltägliche Strecke.


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Blödsinn, die Gesetze der Physik kann auch Rossi nicht ändern.
> Irgendwo ist einfach eine Grenze bei Rennmotorrädern, viele Autos mit Sportfahrwerken sind schneller bei z.b. Autobahn Auf- und Abfahrten !
> 
> 
> ...


 ums mal eben klar zu stellen, so gut wie alle motorräder ab 600ccm sind schneller als über 95% aller sportwagen. ich hab zb eine bandit, die beschleunigt von null auf 100 in 3sec. bei 205kmh ist schluss, aber in sachen beschleunigung brauchst du min. einen enzo um auch nur dranbleiben zu können. das ist ganz einfach zu erklären, ca 235kg auf 86ps. jeder sportwagen ca 1.5T oder mehr.. ein bugatti zb, der wäre schneller, aber wer hat schon einen. damit meine ich jetzt nur die beschleunigung, endgeschwindigkeit ist was anderes. da bräuchte man zb die hayabusa oder größte ninja, da wäre zwar ein veyron einen tick schneller wenns moped nicht getunt ist, aber von der beschleunigung hätte der wiederrum kaum eine chance. kurven kommt auf fahrer, fahrbahn und reifen an. mit der richtigen kombi würde es zb selbst für einen porsche knapp werden, aber dafür sind die reifen dann auch nach weniger als 600km runter.


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

Vom Beschleunigen hat nie jemand etwas anderes behauptet...



Sash schrieb:


> ums mal eben klar zu stellen (...) kurven kommt auf fahrer, fahrbahn und reifen an. mit der richtigen kombi würde es zb selbst für einen porsche knapp werden, aber dafür sind die reifen dann auch nach weniger als 600km runter.




Ja, Rennmotorrad auf Slicks auf ner Rennstrecke mit Rossi auf dem Rücken gegen Porsche Boxter mit Straßenreifen... fairer Vergleich! 
Es reicht ein KW-Sportfahrwerk in nem Focus Turnier um ein Motorrad auf Autobahn Auf- und Abfahrten  hinter sich zu lassen. Du kannst auf zwei Rädern auf normaler Straße unter fairen Bedingungen nicht schneller sein als ein sportlich-liegendes Auto (auf 4 Rädern ) ! 

 Hier ein Foto vom besagten Ford.


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

stimmt nicht. du bist wohl noch nie ein richtiges moped gefahren.. selbst mit meiner bandit lass ich alles unter nem porsche boxter hinter mir. wie gesagt, alles eine frage des gewichts. die masse vom auto schafft es einfach nicht so schnell zu bremsen, zu beschleunigen und in der kurve zu liegen ohne weg zu driften. das geht einfach nicht. und das was ich meinte mit der richtigen konfig, ist gemeint um gegen einen porsche antreten zu müssen. jedes einfache strassenmoped mit standard reifen schaft es gegen einen ford. kannst du drehen wie du willst.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2010)

ne hayabusa zieht JEDES auto ab, egal welches  Und auch das gerede von "die moppeds sind so lam in kurven" stimmt nur bedingt. Wenn man ein gutes bike hat und dieses gut beherrscht, dann kann man in kurven auch eine sehr hohe geschwindigkkeit behalten. Außerdem: Autos müssen in kurven auch langsamer fahren, oder hab ich da was verpasst  ihr tut grad so als ob man mit nem auto mit den vollen 250 kmh in ne haarnadelkurve rasen könnte, wenn ein tolles Fahrwerk drin sei


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

bei nem auto wie der ford kombi würde das heck ausbrechen.


----------



## 8800 GT (6. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> bei nem auto wie der ford kombi würde das heck ausbrechen.


logisch bei Frontantrieb^^

Es ist einfach so, dass man mit rel. flotten Autos schnellere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten fahren kann also mit Motorrädern. Klar, am Kurvenausgang zieht das Motorad auf grund seiner besseren Beschleunigung vorbei, aber in der Kurve sicher nicht!

Edit: Interessantes Video dazu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cILugf4-6Jw
komisch, dass das Auto in Kurven immer vorbei zieht..


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

das hat mit front oder heck antrieb weniger zu tun. ohne zuladung ist ein kombi hinten sehr leicht, und bei einer kurve wo man stark reingeht verliert er hinten schnell den grip und rutscht weg. 
und nein, wenn die reifen/fahrwerk vom bike nicht schlecht sind, und heute haben die meisten bikes eine aus dem rennsport entwickeltes fahrwerk, sind sie mind. genau so schnell wenn die reifen nicht runter sind und die strasse trocken. problem ist nur der fahrer, der muß das auch können. und die meisten können das nicht bzw trauen sich das nicht.


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> stimmt nicht. du bist wohl noch nie ein richtiges moped gefahren..


das ist richtig


> selbst mit meiner bandit lass ich alles unter nem porsche boxter hinter mir. wie gesagt, alles eine frage des gewichts.


Weil die vllt. nicht ans Limit gehen bzw. sich nicht auf ein Kurvenrennen einlassen?!


> die masse vom auto schafft es einfach nicht so schnell zu bremsen,


YouTube - Auto gegen Motorrad Car against Motorcycle  ab 4.15min zuhören und einmal 5.15min anmachen und 5.30min, usw. Überall Brems- und Kurvenvorteil fürs Auto, auch wenn es kein Normales Auto ist, das Rennmopped hat in diesem Bereich Nachteile.



> zu beschleunigen und in der kurve zu liegen ohne weg zu driften. das geht einfach nicht.


Natürlich geht das, Gegenlenken und weniger Gas, keiner Tritt durchs Bodenblech in der Kurve...


> und das was ich meinte mit der richtigen konfig, ist gemeint um gegen einen porsche antreten zu müssen. *jedes einfache strassenmoped* *mit standard* *reifen *schaft es gegen einen ford. kannst du drehen wie du willst.


sowas? http://images.motorradonline.de/sixcms/media.php/11/thumbnails/BMW-F-650-GS.jpg.589998.jpg  nicht dein Ernst?!
Man kanns ja mal ausprobieren 



Sash schrieb:


> bei nem auto wie der ford kombi würde das heck ausbrechen.


passiert nur beim scharfen Bremsen in Kurve, und da ist es noch human, durch ESP wird es letztlich komplett dran gehindert, nur ein leiches Schlingern tritt auf.


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

ohne jetzt auf alles einzugehen.. du bist noch kein moped gefahren, das erklärt alles. und noch wichtiger, ich sagte nix von einer enduro. eher so richtung zzr, bandit, fazer und co. und esp, genau deshalb sind autos im normalfall langsamer. du wirst vorm ausbrechen so stark abgebremst das du ein moped nicht mehr einholen kannst. und wenn man es ausschaltet, grade bei nem kombi geht dann sehr leicht das heck weg. bei nem bmw m5 touring, der hat sehr gute chancen, aber so ein billig ford.


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

> du bist noch kein moped gefahren, das erklärt alles


Brauch ich nicht, weiß ich auch so genauso wie die vielen Reportagen Auto vs. Mopped 
Man muss nur ein bisschen Physik verstehen 


> esp, genau deshalb sind autos im normalfall langsamer. du wirst vorm ausbrechen so stark abgebremst das du ein moped nicht mehr einholen kannst


lies doch mal genauer, beim harten Bremsmanövern wackelt es, in Kurven macht man sowas nicht wenn man schnell fährt bzw. nur in Notfällen  Und dann kommt es nicht mehr drauf an wer schneller ist, sondern wer schneller steht. Und auch hier ist das Auto schneller auf 0.


> bei nem bmw m5 touring, der hat sehr gute chancen, aber so ein billig ford.


Die Beschleunigung vom Ford ist vllt. schlecht, aber da ist kein 0815-Fahrwerk von ATU drin. Du bist nie mitgefahren und kannst keine Aussagen drüber treffen, wie der Wagen in den Kurven liegt bzw. über Kurvengeschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ne hayabusa zieht JEDES auto ab, egal welches  Und auch das gerede von "die moppeds sind so lam in kurven" stimmt nur bedingt. Wenn man ein gutes bike hat und dieses gut beherrscht, dann kann man in kurven auch eine sehr hohe geschwindigkkeit behalten. Außerdem: Autos müssen in kurven auch langsamer fahren, oder hab ich da was verpasst  ihr tut grad so als ob man mit nem auto mit den vollen 250 kmh in ne haarnadelkurve rasen könnte, wenn ein tolles Fahrwerk drin sei


Ich könnte jetzt mit den physikalischen Grundlagen anfangen, Reibung, auflagefläche, Kurvenkräfte, Lenkwinkel, Kammscher Kreis, Bremskraftverteilung... aber ich will dich jetzt nicht überfordern.

Schau dir einfach das gepostete Video von Mercedes vs Hayabusa an, bedenke, dass die Haya schon mehr Leistung hat als in Serie und der Mercedes 1,7t wiegt. Jetzt stell dir ein Auto vor, dass weniger wiegt und im kg/PS Verhältnis näher an der Haya dran ist.

Noch ein zweites Video dazu wäre Ariel Atom vs Honda CBR:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUegrUQ4d3I

Ein Zweirad hat in den Kurven einfach viel zu wenig Auflagefläche, wodurch der Kammsche Kreis kleiner als beim Auto ist und deshalb weniger Vortrieb möglich ist, da sonst die Seitenkräfte nicht mehr kompensiert werden können und man die Kurve nicht mehr bekommt. Die einzig mögliche Abhilfe wären deutlich bereite Reifen oder eben mehr Räder. Beides ist bei einem Rennmotorrad nicht möglich.
Durch die Schräglage in der Kurve wird die Auflagefläche des Reifens ja noch kleiner beim Motorrad, während sie beim Auto immer gleichbleibt. Daher hat das Auto effektiv mehr als 10mal mehr Fläche in einer Kurve, mit der es am Asphalt reibt. Daher ist die Traktion hier jedem Bike überlegen. Das Gewicht ist in dem Fall nicht ausschlaggebend, nur beim Beschleunigen auf der Geraden, und da gewinnt das Bike natürlich.


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

toll das du immer mit nem ariel atom kommst. den kann man auch überall kaufen. gott, hauptsache recht behalten weil man selber kein motorrad fahren kann.


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> toll das du immer mit nem ariel atom kommst. den kann man auch überall kaufen. gott, hauptsache recht behalten weil man selber kein motorrad fahren kann.



Jetzt wo du merkst das du im Unrecht bist wirst du persönlich?
Vllt. wollen manche Menschen kein Motorrad fahren? Ist es Pflicht ein Motorradfahrer zu sein um gegen solche zu argumentieren, ich denke nicht.
Man brauch keinen Ariel Atom, es reichen viele andere Autos @ Sash 
Und die bekommt man bekanntlich beim Händler um die Ecke


----------



## Adrenalize (6. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> toll das du immer mit nem ariel atom kommst. den kann man auch überall kaufen. gott, hauptsache recht behalten weil man selber kein motorrad fahren kann.


Wo liegt das Problem? Nimm nen KTM X-Bow, der stammt sogar von einer Motorradfirma. Oder Lotus Seven. Ich nehme halt ein Auto, das leicht ist, damit der Vergleich mit einem Bike auch Sinn macht.

Du kannst ja alternativ auch mal versuchen, deinen Standpunkt, dass bikes auch in Kurven überlegen sind, zu belegen. Such ein Video oder gib uns eine plausible physikalische Erklärung. 
Aber indem du persönlich wirst und andere vollnölst, erreichst du nur das Gegenteil.


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

ich gehe von autos aus die man auch kaufen kann. von richtigen. und der ktm zb ist nur so eine art flacher buggie. lotus könnte man zählen lassen..


----------



## roadgecko (6. November 2010)

Und wie defienierst du ein "normales Auto" ?

Ich mein von den aufgezählten hatte jedes 4 Räder und einen Motor


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

ein normaler sportwagen halt. normales motorrad - normales auto. und kein alurahmen mit motor.


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ein normaler sportwagen halt. normales motorrad - normales auto. und kein alurahmen mit motor.


Und dann haben deiner Meinung nach die Mopeds die Nase vorn?


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

kommt drauf an.. ist ja nicht alles supi. die hatten mal bei grip ein rennen, irgendwelche sportmaschinen, also ein moped und ein auto.. weiß gar nicht mehr was das war, glaub r8 oder sowas gegen ne bmw, das auto hatte jedenfalls knapp gewonnen. der fahrer meinte, die temp. der strecke war zu kalt, hätte er die reifen wärmer bekommen hätte er das auto geschlagen. und wie gesagt, das war sowas wie ein r8 oder porsche.


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

Dieses hier? YouTube - GRIP - Audi R8 V10 vs. KTM RC8 R
Fakt ist trotzdem, Kurvengeschwindigkeiten sind beim Motorrad langsamer. Genauso wie das anbremsen vor Kurven.

Ähnliches gibt es mit nem Turbo S vs. RR, wo der Turbo S gewinnt. Fahrer war Patrick Simon, finde ich aber gerad nicht im Netz.
Und es kommt auf die Strecke an, viele Geraden und das Moped gewinnt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

ja gegen sowas wie einen r8, was ich sagen wollte ist, wenn schon r8 probleme hat bzw es knapp ist, dann wird so ein blöder ford mit sportfahrwerk erst recht keine schnitte haben. und der fahrer, ein rennfahrer nebenbei, meinte das ganze sieht nochmal anders aus wenn die reifen richtig warm sind und gut kleben.


----------



## Zoon (6. November 2010)

Die "Rennen" bei Grip sind eh geschnitten um den durchschnittl. RTL2 Zuschauer zu vergnügen



roadgecko schrieb:


> mh ich weiß ja nicht. Wurd das Video da rein geschnitten ? Ich glaub nicht das dass so flüßig und konstant läuft wenn man da mit nem Auto her fährt.



die haben bestimmt berechnet wie schnell der da vorbeifahren muss damit das meinetwegen 50 fps hat...



Sash schrieb:


> ich gehe von autos aus die man auch kaufen kann. von richtigen.



X-Bow, Lotus Seven, Atom was weißsich sind richtige Autos die man auch kaufen kann wo liegt das Problem?

klar gibts die nur bei bestimmten Händlern. Ne 200 PS Rennmaschine kauft man ja schließlich auch nicht beim Gemüsehändler ...




Sash schrieb:


> ein normaler sportwagen halt. normales motorrad - normales auto. und kein alurahmen mit motor.



Und was ist ein Motorrad, da haste auch einen Rahmen mit Motor ...

Das wird echt zu doll hier...


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

wieso zu doll? ich will ne standard strassen sport maschine mit nem standard strassen sportwagen vergleichen. und keine super speziellen die man nur bei 2 händler in deutschland bekommt. ne kawa ninja bekomm ich in jeder größeren stadt.


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> dann wird so ein blöder ford mit sportfahrwerk erst recht keine schnitte haben


Red keinen Stuss.

Und eine KTM RC8 R ist eine Sportmaschine?  Zitat:" Immerhin bringen die Mattighofener mit der neuen R-Version den stärksten Serientwin aller Zeiten an den Start"
R8 V10 weg, GT2 RS ran, dann schauen wir noch einmal...Dann ist das ein Duell Supersportler vs. Supersportler


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

das ist kein stuss. oder willst du allerernstes behaupten ein 150.000€ auto, was auf sport ausgelegt ist, ist nicht besser wie ein 30.000 ford?? was dazu noch ein kombi ist..
und die ktm ist auch ein moped..


----------



## Nekro (6. November 2010)

Du reißt alles aus dem Zusammenhang, lern erstmal Texte zu verstehen.

Klar ist es besser, ich hab nie etwas anderes behauptet. Ich hab auch nie gesagt der Ford ist vergleichbar mit einem R8 V10. Was ich sagte war, das der Ford mit KW-Fahrwerk Motorräder in den Kurven hinter sich lässt, sie sind nicht schneller weil sie irgendwo Grenzen haben. Autos auch, nur da liegen sie höher. 
Eine RC8 R würd dem Ford wahrscheinlich auch in den Kurven überlegen sein, das ist aber eine ganz andere Liga.

Und jetzt bin ich erstmal für ein paar Stunden weg, kann jemand anderes versuchen ihm das klar zu machen...


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

irgendwie drehst du dir alles so zu recht wie es dir passt. ich gebs auf. selbst im vid von grip hat die ktm gegen den r8 v10 gewonnen. und so einen ford friesst meine bandit mit links. aber glaub du mal weiter.


----------



## Zoon (6. November 2010)

Nur so das der Ford Focus mit das beste Fronttrieblerfahrwerk besitzt vom Werk schon her, also Vorschlag an euch beide, macht nen Vergleich auf dem Kurs wo Motorvision damals die Tracktest gemacht hat. Das Ergebnis wird dich besonders überraschen ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nur so das der Ford Focus mit das beste Fronttrieblerfahrwerk besitzt vom Werk schon her,



Da gibts aber mehr als eine Meinung zu. Siehe Vergleich 265 PS Scirocco vs. 305 PS Focus.


----------



## Zoon (6. November 2010)

Naja musst ja nicht gleich die harten Geschütze auffahren


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja musst ja nicht gleich die harten Geschütze auffahren



Da zeigen sich die Schwächen aber besonders stark.
Um die 100 PS hat ja jedes "Schrott"-Fahrwerk lockerst im Griff.


----------



## ich558 (6. November 2010)

Ich glaube das veranschaulicht das Kurvenfahren von Bike gegen Auto sehr gut 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OakIqwCnrQ


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

trotz fahrfehler gegen einen porsche gewonnen..


----------



## Zoon (6. November 2010)

Soll heißen du fährst "deine" Rennen auch nur in Parkhäusern ... der Fahrfehler passierte nach Drehbuch ...


----------



## Benne123 (7. November 2010)

Ich fahre Motorrad (wenn auch nur ne alte ZX10 mit eben gedrosselten 34PS).
Die Leistung reicht mir und Spass hab ich auch (trotz 1000er mit 250kg)

Aber ich denke auch, dass Autos bessere Kurveneigenschaften haben, als ich mit dem Motorrad.
Ich bin in den Herbstferien zu nem Kollegen gefahren und mein Weg führte durch den schönen Schwarzwald, wo ich halt auch mal ein wenig Kurven gefahren bin und auch ziemlich eng teilweise. Aber ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass mir ein Auto da nicht hinterher gekommen wäre, wenn man sich jetzt guten Seriensportwagen anschaut.

Vielleicht sind die neuen Maschinen anders und besser, als ne 20 Jahre alte ZX10, aber ich bin mir da insgesamt nicht ganz so sicher (und ich fahre Motorrad)... 

Zumindest so weit mein Eindruck, denn es gab immer mal wieder welche, die hinten dran waren und es war nicht immer leicht, denen weg zu fahren...
Ich glaub halt, dass Motorräder ihren Vorsprung dann erst wieder nach der Kurve rausholen (durch die starke Beschleunigung)

Es gibt hier bei Düsseldorf von der A59 auf die A46 ne ganz gute Kurve; im Prinzip wie ein Kreis.
Mit unserem alten Audi (200 20v) fahren wir da gut und gerne innen auch mit 80 rum, ohne das wir denken, gleich machen wir nen Abflug. Mitm Motorrad hätte ich Probleme die Kurve so zu nehmen. Die 80 kann ich allerhöchstens aussen halten.
Ich rede jetzt nicht von iwelchen Motorradprofis, sondern von uns "Normalos". Das nen Profi so eine Kurve anders nimmt, ist klar, aber das ist beim Auto genau das gleiche 

Das ganze beruht aufm meinem Empfinden und meiner Meinung (und es soll sich bitte niemand angegriffen fühlen)


----------



## mariohanaman (7. November 2010)

Leute, leute, leute...
Ichh fahr auch motorrad (ne yahama r6) und spreche aus erfahrung. Ich wette ein geuebter motorradfahrer wuerde 97% der autofahrer die ihm begegben auf kurven geraden und sonstwo abziehen. Allerdings nur, weil kein normaler autofahrer so bescheuert ist ein kurvenrennen liefern. Deshal koennt ihr in der richtung keine erfahrungen haben. 
Wenn dann allerdings ein etwas "risikobereiterer" und evtl rennfahrer ankommt prophezeih ich euch, dass dieser selbst ne hayabusa meilenweit zuruecklasst und das mit nem golf.  In kurven. Man hat als motorradfahrrer einfach diephysik gegegn sich, ujd das kann man weiss gott nicht am grip parkhaus test wiederlegen. 
Ich denke jeder hier weiss, dass jede 600er ein NORMALES auto (darunter zaehlt auch porsche, und teilweise lambo bzw. Ferrari) ein auto auf der geraden abzieht. Und weil in diesem besagten parhaus nunmal nicht die reinen kurvenzeiten genommen werden faellt dieser beweis halt flach

Dad ist nunmal so undlaesst sich nicht aendern

Allerdings muss ich auch ein bisschen schmunzeln, dass ihr hier teilw. Einen xbow als normales auto ansieht. Also normal ist fuer mich was alltaegliches und nicht was es irgendwo fuer massig an geld zu kaufen gibt und max 100 leute in d den besitzen aber nie auf offener strasse fahren. Weil man im ernst ist euch schonmal ein xbow auf der BAB begegnet??? Nein. Selbst verbreitete wagen ala ferrari/ lambo/ aston undundund sieht man sau selten


----------



## Shibi (7. November 2010)

Naja, auch als normaler Fahre kann man ziemlich nahe an der "Ideallinie" fahren.
Vielleicht würde ein Profi noch ne halbe Sekunde später bremsen und ne halbe Sekunde früher wieder gas geben, aber auch die Profis unterliegen den Gesetzen der Physik.

Zumindest bei Rennmotorrädern ist es übrigens so, dass sie eine schnellere Kurvengeschwindigkeit als ein Rennauto fahren können. Bei Straßenmotorrädern sollte es sich ähnlich verhalten. Natürlich gibt es Auch hier Unterschiede zwischen Cruisern und Rennmotorrädern. Mit ner Harley Davidsson wird man keine so hohe Kurvengeschwindigkeit erreichen wie mit ner Hayabusa. Ist genauso wie der Unterschied zwischen nem Porsche und nem Minivan.

MfG, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (7. November 2010)

Schoen und Gut, aber es tut keiner. Ausser 18 jaehrige fs-neulinge die es versuchen was meist im gruen landet. Aber das ist ne andre story. 

Ich moecht jetzt nichts unterstellen aber wenn ih des so lese denk ich, dass einige von euch noch nie motorrad gegahren sind (von denen die behaupten sie seien es.)

Von ner harley redet auch kein mensch. Aber deine hehautung hinsichtlich der ueberlegenheit von rennmopeds zu rennautos ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Benne123 (7. November 2010)

@Mariohanaman:
Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. Überschneidet sich auch mit dem, was ich vorher im Thread über dir geschrieben habe.


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

Warum werden 18-jährige immer nieder gemacht? Es gibt auch welche die mit 18 schon sehr gut fahren, wahrscheinlich besser als so mancher hier im Forum. Die oft mit dem Wagen schnell fahren wo sie es dürfen, es noch nicht zu Grenzsituationen gekommen ist, die noch nie einen Unfall hatten und mit Köpfchen fahren, glaubst du es gibt solche nicht? Guten Tag!

Erklärt mir mal bitte eins, warum man immer wieder damit anfängt zu sagen das Moped zieht das Auto auf der Geraden ab. Nie wurd das in Frage gestellt, man liest und sieht es überall, also lasst uns doch lieber bei unserer ursprünglichen Diskussion bleiben, nämlich wer schneller in den Kurven ist, Auto oder Motorrad.
Die, die behaupten sie haben auf ihrem Moped Vorteile gegenüber Porsche und Co. in den Kurven haben keinerlei Beweise außer ihren eigenen "Erfahrungen", wobei das glaub ich eher Wunschdenken ist... Jeder Bericht widerlegt eure These, wieso seid ihr so verbissen das ihr Recht habt? Ich versteh das nicht, ist doch nix schlimmes. Was viel schlimmer ist, ist dieses Kiddie-Verhalten was dadurch entsteht. Persönlich werden und eingeschnappt sein, nur weil mein heiliges Moped nicht von den anderen bewundert wird....


----------



## Zoon (7. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> Einen xbow als normales auto ansieht.



Klar ein 200 PS Supersportler ist auch ein "normales" Motorrad  Im Alltag begenen dir bestimmt meistens irgendwelche 600er Joghurtbecher als so ein Teil ... Dinger wie Hayabusa oder Honda Super Blackbird sind eher selten anzutreffen (evtl. weil die meisten schon zu Klump geritten worden??)...

Selbst richtige Profis (Helmut Dähne) haben mit Bikes Rundenzeiten von 7.49 auf der Nordschleife geschafft - gefahren mit einer Honda RC30

Die Maschine (Fahrbereit, ohne Fahrer, vollgetankt)hat ein Leistungsgewicht von 2,54 Kg/kW

Vergleichbare 4 rädrige Fahrzeuge - Porsche GT2 RS mit etwa gleichen Leistungsgewicht und genauso professionell aufgestellten Fahrern (Horst v. Saurma) schaffen bei so einem Leistungsgewicht schon Zeiten von 7.24 Minuten. Porsche gibt sogar eine im Simulator  berechnete 7.18 min an - da war die Strecke natürlich 100% optimal und  auch der "Fahrer". - 

Beispiel Porsche 911 GT2RS (vollgetankt, ohne Fahrer 2,3 kg/kW).

Anmerkung nochmal, mit nem Bike hat man eine stellenweise komplett andere Linie zu fahren auf dem Ring, den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil kann es quasi nur auf der Döttinger Höhe sowie im Kesselchen verbuchen sowie beim rausbeschleunigen ... dafür liegen wiederum die Bremspunkte deutlich früher an ...

Nochmal Edit: Start und Ziel liegen beim "Sport auto" Testmodus nicht auf der gleichen Linie, während der Herr Dähne eine richtig "volle" Runde - also Start / Ziel = eine Linie - die am T13 am Streckenwärterhäußchen. Selbst wenn man den Porsche also noch die eine Sekunde draufbrummt liegt der noch vorne ...


----------



## Fransen (7. November 2010)

Ich meld' mich auch mal wieder.
Mein aktueller:

//man beachte bitte nicht Qualität und Location des Fotos, ist nämlich mehr od. weniger zufällig entstanden.


----------



## mariohanaman (7. November 2010)

also die ach so bsen 18-jährigen.... das damit nicht alle gemeint sind sollte wohl jeder normaldenkende hier erkannt haben. allerdings beweisen sämtliche statistiken, dass nunmal fs-neulinge, seien sie nun 18 oder 19 oder 20, deutlich erhöhte unfallzahlen haben. und das ist nunmal so, weil sie unerfahren sind, und situationen nicht einschätzen können. deshalb fahren sie wohl eher die kurve am limit als ein erfahrener fahrer, dem das ganze evtl. zu heikel ist. nicht umbedingt, weil sich absichtlich schlecht fahren, sondern weil sie unbeabsichtlich u shcnell fahren. jeder kennt das wohl uas seiner eigenen jugend. sitzt man mit 4 freunden im auto, wird nunmal ein "cooler" fahrstil an den tag gelegt

zum theam motorrad: also ich weiß jan icht was ihr euch von 600ern vorstellt, aber geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 250 sind absolut kein problem (von der leistung her). wir sprechen hier von geschwindigkeit (<--> beschleunigung) von ca 280-299. das natürlich nicht bei jeder 600er, da muss man schon differenzieren. aber gehen wir von 6ooer supersportler aus (yamaha r6, cbr 600rr. kawa zx etc) sind +-150 ps an leistung die dort anliegen. von daher .... und das ist (eigene erfahrung!) mehr as ausreichend

und eine maschine, die neu für 15k€ über die ladentheke geht (gebraucht ca 5k) kann sich halt jeder leisten im gegensatz zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen sportwagen

von geraden sprehce ich, um klarzustellen, dass man kein rennen zum vgl zwischen motorrad und auto ranziehen kann, da eben geraden die gesamtzeit vom motorrad deutlich verbessern... man müsste also theoretisch ein rennen ohne kurven fahren um den leuten die es physikalisch nicht verstehen, zu beweisen, dass ein motorrad nunmal in kurven den kürzeren zieht.


----------



## Tobucu (7. November 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich meld' mich auch mal wieder.
> Mein aktueller:
> 
> //man beachte bitte nicht Qualität und Location des Fotos, ist nämlich mehr od. weniger zufällig entstanden.


Schick
Fand früher das Weiß keine Farbe ist. Aber heutzutage gefallen mir Weiße Autos.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. November 2010)

ich find weiss nur an richtig edlen, teuren autos passend. So an nem dicken Benz gehts ok, aber an kleinwagen find ich weiss nicht passend 
@tobucu: weiß ist auch keine farbe, sondern ein kontrast


----------



## Benne123 (7. November 2010)

Sehr schickes Auto.
Allerdings gefällt mir Reinweiss nicht so sehr (ausser mit Kontrasten wie Schwarz und Chrom).

Mein Traumweiss ist immernoch Perlmuttweiss


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> jeder kennt das wohl uas seiner eigenen jugend. sitzt man mit 4 freunden im auto, wird nunmal ein "cooler" fahrstil an den tag gelegt


nö, man muss nur mit Kopf fahren und nicht für andere den coolen Fahrer spielen.
Desweiteren würd ich dir empfehlen, mindestens einmal über die Texte zu fliegen bevor du sie veröffentlichst 


@Fransen: Der A4 gefällt  Schöne Felgen, sind das BBS?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Warum werden 18-jährige immer nieder gemacht? Es gibt auch welche die mit 18 schon sehr gut fahren, wahrscheinlich besser als so mancher hier im Forum. Die oft mit dem Wagen schnell fahren wo sie es dürfen, es noch nicht zu Grenzsituationen gekommen ist, die noch nie einen Unfall hatten und mit Köpfchen fahren, glaubst du es gibt solche nicht?



Es gibt in allen Gruppen gute und schlechte Fahrer. Der Unterschied liegt darin das manche Gruppen häufiger und manche seltener vertretten sind bei den schlechten Fahrern.

Die Fahranfänger sind wohl die Gruppe mit der größten Häufung von schlechten Fahrern. Das hat aber einfache Gründe, denn ein Großteil des guten Autofahrens gründet auf Erfahrung (steht im übrigen selbst im Fahrschullehrbuch) und eben das fehlt Fahranfängern. Für Fahranfänger sind viele kritische Situationen des Alltags eben Premieren. Und beim ersten mal muss man sozusagen austesten welche Strategie in der entsprechenden Situation dier erfolgreichste ist. Und dieser Lehrprozes lässt sich auch nicht einfach mit ein paar Fahrischerheitstrainigs umgehen.

Deshalb hat uns mein Fahrlehrer mit auf den Weg gegeben in der Anfagszeit möglichst jeden Weg mit dem Auto zurück zulegen um möglichst viele Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Ich habe das für mich mal so frei interpretiert das ich es bis heute so halte  .


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und beim ersten mal muss man sozusagen austesten welche Strategie in der entsprechenden Situation dier erfolgreichste ist.



Das ist wohl wahr. Nur wird das hier zum Teil so dargestellt, dass die Strategie bei den Jungen immer "drauf aufs gas" ist, was aber eher an Selbstüberschätzung liegt und nicht an der neuen Situation. Kurven sollte man vorher erkennen wie man sie fahren kann, es sei denn sie ziehen sich zu was oft genug vorkommt, wobei man dann aber immernoch abbremsen kann sofern man vorher versteht das man zu schnell ist 
Sei´s drum, an dem Thema könnte man noch Tage rumknabbern


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Sei´s drum, an dem Thema könnte man noch Tage rumknabbern



Das stimmt.
Deshalb würde ich auf die Faktenlage verweisen, damit dürften die meisten Fragen diesbezüglich geklärt sein.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

lustig. hier gibts immer noch diskussionen über kurven fahren und was ist ein "normales" auto. diese superleichten sportautos, von vor ca 3 seiten sind nicht normal, und wie ein vorposter und auch ich schrieben, eine kawa oder haya schon. die kann man sich für ca 15tk€ kaufen, teilweise auch weit dadrunter. und wegen dem kurven fahren, es ist mit einem motorrad schwerer, mit einem auto leichter vorallem man da risikobereiter ist. problem ist halt, ein moped ist schwerer zu beherschen, man hat mehr angst und geht so automatisch langsamer in die kurve, wobei beim auto, da dreht man einfach im richtigen moment am lenkrad und gibt am scheitelpunkt wieder vollgas. rest erledigt esp, abs und anti schlupf.. aber bei den meisten autos sind diese systeme sehr sensibel eingestellt, daher bleib ich bei meiner behauptung: ein richtiges moped was man aber in jeder stadt kaufen kann, mit den richtigen reifen, trockener und nicht zu kalter strecke, zieht ca 95% jedes auto ab. WENN der fahrer auch wirklich gut ist.ein motorrad kann schneller in die kurve rein, da er schneller abbremsen kann, und wie nun alle wissen, beschleunigt er schneller raus. das einige sagen er muß vorzeitiger und stärker bremsen beruht wohl eher darauf das die meisten es nicht können oder angst haben. aber rein von der bremsleistung her gehts mit nem moped schneller, rein theoretisch. und nebenbei, ich bin auch kein profifahrer oder sowas, ich kann keine kurven so optimal fahren. aber selbst ich hab keine probleme bei landstrassenraser dran zu bleiben, wenn ich will.


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2010)

Die Diskussion ist wirklich leidig und eigentlich lag es mir fern, überhaupt etwas dazu beizutragen. Die mangelnde Einsicht in Sachen Fahr*physik* ist aber gruselig hier. 



Sash schrieb:


> ein motorrad kann schneller in die kurve rein, da er schneller abbremsen kann, und wie nun alle wissen, beschleunigt er schneller raus.



Ein Motorrad bremst sich nicht schneller in eine Kurve, da die maximal übertragbaren Bremskräfte bei reiner Längsverzögerung von der Aufstandsfläche abhängen (bei gleichem µ-Wert), welche bei einem Auto um ein Vielfaches größer sind. Hier einfach mal nach dem Kammschen Kreis oder dem Tangentialkraftdiagramm googlen. Beim Herausbeschleunigen ist natürlich das gute Leistungsgewicht des Motorrades von Vorteil.



Sash schrieb:


> das einige sagen er muß vorzeitiger und stärker bremsen beruht wohl eher darauf das die meisten es nicht können oder angst haben. aber rein von der bremsleistung her gehts mit nem moped schneller, rein theoretisch.


Nein. Siehe oben. Die Physik kann man nicht überlisten! Richtig ist eher, dass man zur Ausnutzung der rein möglichen Physik auch ein gehöriges Stück Können an den Tag legen muss, was 99% aller Auto- und Motorradfahrer nicht haben. Wie auch, denn sonst wären wir wohl alle im Profirennsport tätig.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

eben mal nach gegoogelt. die meisten schaffen es nicht mit einem moped so zu bremsen, klutten, da man das nur sehr schwer dosieren kann. ein profi aber schon. und ich schrieb von einem profi bzw jemand der das kann. und du vergisst die entsprechenden reifen, die kleben dermassen am asphalt das sie nach wenigen hundert km runter sind. gehen tut das schon, aber wie du richtig erkannt hast können das locker 99% aller fahrer nicht.


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Physik kann man nicht überlisten!



Versuch du es halt auch nochmal, manche wollen es nicht verstehen 




Sash schrieb:


> entsprechenden reifen, die kleben dermassen am asphalt das sie nach wenigen hundert km runter sind


dann kriegt das Auto aber auch Semislicks


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2010)

Auch ein Profi kann die ihm zur Verfügung stehende Aufstandsfläche mit einem Rennreifen nicht kompensieren. Da kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst. Ist wie gesagt Physik und kann berechnet werden. Und da auch ein Profi die maximal übertragbare Bremskraft nicht einfach steigern kann, sieht man die Typen eben vor der Kurve wie die Hasen aufstellen um eine weitere Verzögerung mittels Windwiderstand zu erzeugen. Hat aber mit der Bremskraft nichts zu tun. Rennreifen sind da bei reiner Längsverzögerung nicht wichtig. Die Verzahnungseffekte, die erreicht werden, sind nur bei Kurvenfahrten und mehr als 45° Schräglage (die normalerweise nicht überschritten werden kann) von Vorteil.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

physik.. du weißt schon das ein auto ca 6 mal so schwer ist? diese masse muß erstmal erreicht werden. und nebenbei, mal motorrad rennen gesehen? mit welchem speed die da in die kurve gehen, da sieht f1 lahm gegen aus.


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2010)

Ich gebe es auf. Anscheinend haben sich bei mir Maschinenbaustudium und über 10 Jahre Rennsport nicht ausgezahlt. Deine Theorien zur Überlistung der Physik solltest du zum Patent anmelden. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber du bist auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

ok mal anders, du gehst nachdem was du theoretisch erlernt hast, ich nach fakten wie berichten von profis und auch autos in kurvenreichen strecken geschlagen haben. wenns nach dir ginge hätte keiner von denen gewinnen dürfen.


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2010)

Ich habe nicht nur die Theorie erlernt, sondern bin gute 10 Jahre im Rennsport tätig und betreibe regen Kontakt zu Reifenherstellern und diversen Rennteams. Meine Erfahrungen und mein Wissen sind daher nicht nur theoretischer Natur, sondern basieren auch auf der Praxis. Allerdings bringt uns das nicht wirklich weiter, denn wie soll ich dir hier Telemetriedaten und die Verbindung zur Fahrphysik in kurzen Worten nahe bringen? Ich kann es nicht. 

Bleib einfach bei deinem Glauben, ist ja dein Standpunkt. Ich weiß es besser, möchte mich aber auch nicht auf Messers Schneide streiten.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

ich sag ja nix dagegen das du es theoretisch besser weißt. aber das erklärt nicht die fakten, die was anderes sagen.. aber mir auch egal, solange man sein bike nicht beherrscht wäre sowas einfach nur leichtsinnig.


----------



## Menthe (7. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf. Anscheinend haben sich bei mir Maschinenbaustudium und über 10 Jahre Rennsport nicht ausgezahlt. Deine Theorien zur Überlistung der Physik solltest du zum Patent anmelden. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber du bist auf dem Holzweg.



In welchem Rennsport bist du den "tätig"? Auto, Motorrad?


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf.


 viele sind schon gescheitert.
Sash hat einfach das gewisse etwas, Physik und Kräfte außer Kraft zu setzen.
Das interessiert mich auch mal, was betreibst du für Rennsport? 



> ich nach fakten wie berichten von profis und auch autos in kurvenreichen strecken geschlagen haben


Zeig her den Bericht!


----------



## Fransen (7. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich find weiss nur an richtig edlen, teuren autos passend. So an nem dicken Benz gehts ok, aber an kleinwagen find ich weiss nicht passend


Der 'kleine' A4 hat immerhin einen V6 Diesel.



Nekro schrieb:


> @Fransen: Der A4 gefällt  Schöne Felgen, sind das BBS?



Werden, soweit ich weiß, von BBS produziert - sind aber Felgen aus dem Audi Katalog.

// 255/35 R19.


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> // 255/35 R19.



:-O , die sehen auf dem Bild gar nicht so monströs aus, hätt jetzt auf 18 geschätzt. Aber gut sehen sie auf jeden Fall aus !
Das i-Tüpfelchen wären jetzt noch verdunkelte Heckscheiben


----------



## mariohanaman (7. November 2010)

mir isses mitlerweile auch egal, weil ich weiß, was richtig ist (motorrad in kurve = langsamer als auto)

aber was mich interessieren würde ist, welche fakten das gegenteil beweisen.

also wirklich zahlen / daten / video´s sonstwas die belegen, dass ein motorrad besser die kurve kratzt als ein auto.
liefer den beweis, und ich geh persönlich zu einstein (wgn. berühmter physiker) ans grab und leg mich dazu! 

kam ja eben der vorshclag, dass ich meine texte nochmals überfliegen sollte, dass wiederum geht nicht immer, da ich mit dem eifon schreibe.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> viele sind schon gescheitert.
> Sash hat einfach das gewisse etwas, Physik und Kräfte außer Kraft zu setzen.
> Das interessiert mich auch mal, was betreibst du für Rennsport?
> 
> Zeig her den Bericht!


 in den letzten seite zuvor wurden videos verlinkt, die müssten reichen. in jedem schlägt motorrad auto.


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

Verstehst du es wirklich nicht oder tust du nur so blöd? Sorry für diese direkte Art, aber langsam reicht es.
Die Mopeds gewinnen, weil sie Rundkurs fahren, auf dem Rundkurs gibt es Geraden. Auf diesen Geraden fährt das Motorrad dem Auto sowas von weg das es den Vorsprung des Autos niedermacht. Umso mehr Geraden, umso größer der Vorteil für das Moped.
In jedem Beitrag wird erklärt, warum das Auto a) später und stärker bremst und b) es in den Kurven Vorteile hat sodass es schneller ist. 
Warum behauptest du immernoch das Gegenteil? So einen Dickkopf kannst du doch gar nicht haben das du meinst, du wüsstest alles besser


----------



## mariohanaman (7. November 2010)

und genau das meine ich damit.... habe ich auf den seiten zuvor auch shcon geschrieben... um sowas zu vergleichen müsste es ein kurs bestehend nur aus kuren sein, bzw die zeit NUR aus einer Kurve nehmen. 
natürlich gewinnt das motorrad auf geraden, wäre doof wenn nicht. ^^

vor allem mit dem video grip - r8 vs. rc8 hast du dir ins eigene fleishc geschnitte.
schau dir das ende an, da sagt der fuzzi von Grip sogar noch: "in den kurven wäre ich rangekommen"
einmal irgendwo im video (gerade in einer Kurve): "ich könnte schneller, aber ich komm nicht vorbei" (das moped war vor ihm...

also ich verstehs nicht....


----------



## Fransen (7. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> :-O , die sehen auf dem Bild gar nicht so monströs aus, hätt jetzt auf 18 geschätzt. Aber gut sehen sie auf jeden Fall aus !
> Das i-Tüpfelchen wären jetzt noch verdunkelte Heckscheiben



Fand' meine Freundin asi.   Frag' mich bitte jetzt keiner wieso...
Und damit es keinen Streit gibt, hat die Kiste nun keine getönten Scheiben.


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> In welchem Rennsport bist du den "tätig"? Auto, Motorrad?



Auto  -> Langstreckenpokal am Nürburgring und daher zwangsweise mit vielen verschiedenen Teams im Kontakt. Ansonsten auch immer wieder bei vielen anderen Dingen teilgenommen, wie FIA GT, Porsche Cup oder Saxo Cup - dort aber nur mit Ideen und nicht aktiv in Teams. Die meiste Arbeit findet ja eh abseits der Strecken statt.

Ich bin jetzt aber ruhig, die letzten Beiträge sind nämlich schon wieder extrem lustig - gelle Nekro?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. November 2010)

Fransen schrieb:


> Fand' meine Freundin asi.   Frag' mich bitte jetzt keiner wieso...
> Und damit es keinen Streit gibt, hat die Kiste nun keine getönten Scheiben.



das nennt man vorbeugende Maßnahmen 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## 8800 GT (7. November 2010)

bin seiten zuvor auch schon gescheitert, ihm das klar zu machen. Wir sollten langsam eine R.I.P. Liste derjenigen aufstellen, welche kläglich versagt haben
R.I.P
Nekro
Klutten 
8800GT


Sry wenn ich jmd. übersehen hab^^


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> schon wieder extrem lustig - gelle Nekro?


eher zum verzweifeln 


In welchem Bereich bist du denn helfende Hand? 
Irgendwo als Ingenieur vermute ich, wobei diese Unterteilung wieder in x Bereiche unterteilt wird


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2010)

Dieses Jahr war ich nirgendwo tätig, außer als Prüfingenieur für meinen Arbeitgeber. Abschließende Prüfungen -> Mittwoch -.-

Zu viel von meiner Person und den Tätigkeiten möchte ich aber nicht preisgeben. Ich bin nämlich glücklich, dass es keine positiven Treffer zu meinem Namen im Internet gibt ...und das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## roadgecko (7. November 2010)

Laut meinen "Ermittlungen" hast du in letzter Zeit 2 Ersatzteiler für einen 5er BMW (E39) gekauft  (Wenn ich nicht die falsche Zielperson gefunden habe)


----------



## Benne123 (7. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Verstehst du es wirklich nicht oder tust du nur so blöd? Sorry für diese direkte Art, aber langsam reicht es.
> Die Mopeds gewinnen, weil sie Rundkurs fahren, auf dem Rundkurs gibt es Geraden. Auf diesen Geraden fährt das Motorrad dem Auto sowas von weg das es den Vorsprung des Autos niedermacht. Umso mehr Geraden, umso größer der Vorteil für das Moped.
> In jedem Beitrag wird erklärt, warum das Auto a) später und stärker bremst und b) es in den Kurven Vorteile hat sodass es schneller ist.
> Warum behauptest du immernoch das Gegenteil? So einen Dickkopf kannst du doch gar nicht haben das du meinst, du wüsstest alles besser


$

Dazu kann ich nur sagen 10-4 oder signed and confirmed


----------



## Fransen (7. November 2010)

Benne123 schrieb:


> $
> 
> Dazu kann ich nur sagen 10-4 oder signed and confirmed



ebenso!
die physik kann keiner aus den angeln heben und das ganze wurde in den letzten jahren bestimmt, unabhängig voneinander, 1000sende Male bewiesen.

//wenn ich mich als mitleser hier so einfach einmischen darf!?


----------



## dot (7. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> in den letzten seite zuvor wurden videos verlinkt, die müssten reichen. in jedem schlägt motorrad auto.



Dann zeig doch mal ein Bild von deinem Angststreifen am Moped, damit wir sehen wie du die Porsches so in der Kurve abhaengst


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

ich hatte bereits gesagt das ich nicht so ein fahrer bin.. schau dir einfach die vids an. parkhaus sollte kurvenreich genug sein.


----------



## Benne123 (7. November 2010)

Ich finde Parkausrennen nicht so ausschlaggebend 
Ich fahre auch Motorrad, Mariuanatyp (sorry ) auch (denke ich zumindest) und wir beide sagen, genau wie alle anderen hier, die sich damit auskennen, dass das Motorrad den Kürzeren zieht!
Zumal ich es schon öfter miterlebt habe, vor allem im Schwarzwald


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

ja, weil die meisten das ding nicht richtig beherrschen. autofahren kann fast jeder, auch wenn er dabei drauf geht, motorrad fahren.. entweder man hat tierisches glück oder kann es, was nur die wenigsten... aber da man mir eh nicht glaubt, hier mal was lustiges wo selbst kitt nicht hinter her kommt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvfnBlcfx2w


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

Parkhausrennen? Was zum Teufel soll denn das sein? Alá Tokio-Drift?
Oder immer um die Pfeiler 8-ten fahren und wer schneller ist gewinnt?
Sry wenn ich da was falsch verstehe aber ich versteh nicht was das im Vergleich sein und zeigen soll  Ist ja schon spät 



> weil die meisten das ding nicht beherrschen


Das Ding? Die Physik?


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

das vid nicht gesehen? porsche gegen ktm, ktm hat gewonnen.


----------



## Nekro (7. November 2010)

Das grenzt jetzt echt an...ich lass es lieber.
Bleib bei deiner Meinung und wunder dich nicht auf Straße bei der nächsten Ausfahrt.
Warum, meinst du, hat die KTM gewonnen?


----------



## Klutten (8. November 2010)

Herrlich. 

Die Situation hier erinnert mich irgendwie an den Film "Bad Boys", wo der Chef der beiden Protagonisten sich aufgrund der haarsträubenden Lage einfach nur die Ohrläppchen reibt und "wwhhooooooosa" sagt, bevor er mit einem Herzkasper ins Gras beißt. Das mache ich jetzt auch, denn sonst stehe ich bald in der Zeitung ...auf der Seite mit den schwarz umrandeten Anzeigen.

Physik ist schon was Tolles - nur verstehen muss man sie.


----------



## Nekro (8. November 2010)

> In der Kurve kommt kein Motorrad mit .


Damit hat alles angefangen, vor über 10 Seiten. So viele Nerven und Tastenanschläge hat glaub ich noch keine Diskussion in diesem Thread gekostet 

Achso, Sash, kommst doch aus Bochum. Hast es doch gar nicht mal so weit bis nach Dortmund. Da könntest du den Zitat: "billigen Ford" doch abziehen  Vllt. warten wir bis zum Frühling, damit dein Zweirad auch genug Grip hat sonst gibts noch Ausreden das Wetter wäre schuld. Was bei den momentanen Bedingungen berechtigt wäre.


----------



## Sash (8. November 2010)

ne ich fahr im winter nicht weils mir zu kalt ist.. und zu feucht. und ich muß keinen was beweisen. da kann man zig vids posten wo motorräder autos abziehn und trotzdem glaubt jeder das wäre gescript.. lustig, vorallem da die vids noch nichtmal ich gepostet hab.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Physik ist schon was Tolles - nur verstehen muss man sie.


Man kann Wissen eben nur vermitteln, wenn das Gegenüber bereit ist, es auch aufzunehmen. Ich hatte es ja auch versucht, sowohl mit Hinweisen zu kammschem Kreis etc. als auch mit einer einfach physikalischen Erklärung (Reibung und Kräfte in der Kurve).

Was solls, ich hatte bisher zwei Fahrertrainings und die Theorie da verinnerlicht, wann und warum man aus Kurven fliegen kann (innen und außen) und welche Rolle ein Reifen dabei spielt.

Und es folgt demnächst Fahrertraining Nummer Drei, ich hab auf Facebook doch tatsächlich bei der BMW Splash 1er Aktion gewonnen und darf zusammen mit meinem Vater zum Flughafen München raus und nochmal Situationen üben, in die man am besten gar nicht erst kommt.


----------



## Nekro (8. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> trotzdem glaubt jeder das wäre gescript.. lustig




lassen wir das so stehen. Hat keinen Zweck.
Gut Nacht, ich brauch jetzt Schlaf


----------



## Adrenalize (8. November 2010)

Also nochmal für alle, die wie wir hier den Anschluss zur Realität nicht verloren haben ein Video. Nissan GTR vs Ducati 1098s.
Ich denke wir können uns darauf einigen, dass der Nissan ein normaler Sportwagen ist, sogar vergleichsweise günstig gegenüber Porsche und Co. Und ich denke wir können uns auch darauf einigen, dass eine Ducati eine brutale Rennmaschine ist, kein Bike das jeder hat.
Also, Film ab.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Man0X0bf8vk

Dinge, die man sogar ohne Text sehen/verstehen kann:

1. Das Bike lässt, wie zu erwarten, den Nissan einfach stehen auf jeder Geraden

2. Der Nissan holt in den Kurven auf bzw. nach dem Wechsel fährt er dem Bike weg. Als Gründe werden die bessere Bremswirkung und der bessere Schwerpunkt genannt. Z.B. verliert der Biker Zeit in einer Schikane, dass er das Bike von der eine Seite auf die andere legen muss.
Und generell muss der Biker früher bremsen, da er mit nur 2 Rädern und nur 2 Bremsscheiben natürlich weniger stark verzögert als der nissan mit 4 Bremsen an 4 Reifen.

3. Am Ende wurden Rundenzeiten gemessen, der Nissan war trotz seiner 1,8 Tonnen Gewicht gute 3 Sekunden schneller als die Ducati
Ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Strecke insgesamt mehr Kurven als Geraden enthält, so wie eben die meisten Rennstrecken oder auch Landstraßen. Die Schärfe der Kurven spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. Je weniger der Biker lenken oder bremsen muss, desto schneller ist er.

Das wäre jetzt ein Video-Beweis. Eine einfache Darstellung physikalischer Fakten anhand eines Videos. Das kann man jetzt glauben, oder man setzt sich Scheuklappen auf, zieht um sich einen Tellerand mit Radius 0 und betracht dass dann als Standpunkt. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

Neeeeeein, ich erklaere mor das damit, dass Das rennen in england stattfand. Also war alles nass, weil es da ja immer regnet. folglich hatte dsas motorrad keinen grip


----------



## nyso (8. November 2010)

Ein Auto hat ja nicht nur mehr Reifen, NEIN, die sind auch wesentlich größer, mit mehr Profil.
Mit den Bremsen das gleiche Spiel.
Das Auto hat also eine höhere Reibung, die es der Fliehkraft etc. entgegensetzen kann. Und einen wesentlich höheren Anpressdruck auf die Straße.
Dafür hat das Auto mehr Masse, die Punktmasse ist also wesentlich größer.
Wenn man das jetzt ausrechnet könnte in der Berechnung also rauskommen, das das Moped überlegen ist. 
In Wahrheit würde aber vermutlich selbst ich mit einem guten Auto viele Mopeds in der Kurve überholen

Gegen einen Profifahrer würde ich natürlich verlieren, aber wir wollen ja nicht Äpfel mit Birnen oder Orangen vergleichen, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2010)

@Adrenalize,

mal abgesehen davon das jeder der die Schule nicht vor der 7. Klasse abgebrochen hat wissen sollte das man auf 4 Rädern in der Kurve schneller ist als auf 2. Ist der Nissan nicht irgendein Sportwagen und günstig ist er schon zweimal nicht. Er ist eher mit einem 50 Euro Drucker zu vergleichen. super billig in der Anschaffung absurd teuer im Unterhalt.


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

Naja aber der nissan ist halt eben noch "normal" entgegen ferrari was zb ja ein ultraleichter ps-schleuder supersportler ist.

Aber mal im ernst. Dieses wissen ist kein schulwissen. Ich hab mein abitur, sowas weiss ich aber wirklich nur aus eigensuche. Aber spaetestens wenn drei leute einem diephysik hier erklaeren koennte man es schon glauben


----------



## Benne123 (8. November 2010)

Bzw. wenn es mehrere Leute aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, die selber Motorradfahren


----------



## Zoon (8. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Da kann man zig vids posten wo motorräder autos abziehn und trotzdem glaubt jeder das wäre gescript..



Na Poste dochmal deine verdammten Filmchen und rhababer hier net rum himmelarsch und zwirn nochmal. 

Komm jetzt blos nicht mit "bei mir geht Youtube auf einmal nicht mehr" 

Guck dir dass da oben mit dem GTR an und der Ducati nicht irgendwas von nem Bravo TV Automagazin wo man im Parkhaus rumeiert. Das sind Fakten, klar belegt (auch ohne große Englischkenntnisse visuell genug zu begreifen).


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

denn selbst auf der strecke kann der autofahrer immer wieder massig zeit einholen, was ja dann scheinbar reicht um ihm 3 sec vorsprung zu verschaffen


----------



## Nekro (8. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Er ist eher mit einem 50 Euro Drucker zu vergleichen.



So würd ich den Vergleich nicht sehen. Eher ein teurer Hochleistungsdrucker mit vielen Problemzonen. GTR-Fahrer haben teilweise echt Probleme mit der Qualität.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> So würd ich den Vergleich nicht sehen. Eher ein teurer Hochleistungsdrucker mit vielen Problemzonen. GTR-Fahrer haben teilweise echt Probleme mit der Qualität.



Eben, wie bei einem Billigdrucker.
Ist halt aus der Nepper, Schlepper, Bauerfänger-Ecke.


----------



## Nekro (8. November 2010)

Billig... 80.000 ist kein Pappenstiel, trotzdem würd ich mir für 80k keinen Nissan kaufen.
Leistung ohne Ende, aber bleibt Nissan von der Qualität und Verarbeitung^^


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

naja das 80.000 kein pappenschlecken ist sollte klar sein, aber es sind eben auch keine 150.000


----------



## Nekro (8. November 2010)

Und was sagt mir das jetzt?


----------



## nyso (8. November 2010)

Irgendwer hatte hier doch ein Vid vom C63 gepostet. Der kostet gebraucht ab 50k, und dürfte den 80k Nissan gewaltig nass machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Und was sagt mir das jetzt?



Das du für solche Fahrleistungen um die 150.000,- zahlen müsstest.
Der Unterschied ist nur das ein Porsche Turbo bei 30tkm den ersten Ölservice hat und bei 60tkm die erste Insepktion. Bis dahin war ein GTR wenigstens schon 5x beim Service und hat um die 30.000 Euro für Wartung, Reifen und speziall Getriebeöl ausgegeben.


----------



## Nekro (8. November 2010)

Wenn er das alles auch aushält und vorher keinen Schaden bekommt.


----------



## dot (8. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ich hatte bereits gesagt das ich nicht so ein fahrer bin.. schau dir einfach die vids an. parkhaus sollte kurvenreich genug sein.



Gehen wir mal von der vor einigen Seiten erwaehnten BAB-Abfahrt aus. Im Vergleich sind zwei x-beliebige Supersportfahrzeuge (Mottorad + Auto). Ausgangsgeschwindigkeit von mir aus 250km/h. Vor der Ausfahrt steigen beide voll in die Eisen (Motorrad mit oder ohne ABS. Such es dir aus // Auto mit ABS). Was passiert?

*Bremsen*
- Motorrad: Die (Feder)Gabel Vorne geht "voll" auf Block. Das Hinterrad wird leicht und verliert den Kontakt zum Aspahlt. Eine Bremswirkung am Hinterrad ist nur wenige Meter gegeben. Dadurch bedingt macht man freiwillig die Bremse auf, damit das Rad beim Auftreffen nicht "hoppelt". Die Bremswirkung erfolgt also zum ganz groszen Teil nur Vorne wo ein Reifen in Maszen von 120/xx werkelt. Durch die starke Rundung der Reifen ist die Breite des Mittelteils natuerlich viel kleiner. Die Aufstandsflaeche ist also im "Briefmarkenbereich".

- Auto: Das Auto sackt zwar ebenfalls Vorne ein, aber der Hinterteil bleibt unten. Es bleiben also 4 Reifen in Maszen und Breite jenseits der >xx/2xx für den Abbau der Geschwindigkeit uebrig. Zusaetlich sind die Reifen nicht wie beim Motorrad rund. 

=> Schau dir doch einfach mal Auto- und Motorradrennen auf der gleichen Strecke an. Der Bremspunkt bei den Autos ist viel spaeter.

*Kurvengeschwindigkeit - Vor dem Scheitelpunkt*

- Motorrad: Um der Physik ein "Schnippchen" zu schlagen haengt der Fahrer seitlich vom Motorrad und als Schraeglagensensor mit Knie am Boden. Durch diese "starke" Gewichtsverlagerung ist es moeglich eine Kurve mit weniger Schaeglage zu fahren als man sonst benoetigen wuerden, wenn man die Fahrtechnik Druecken/Legen nutzen wuerde. Wenn mit der Technik das Maximum an Kurvengeschwindigkeit herausgeholt wird, wie grosz ist wohl die Aufstandsflaeche des Hinter- und Vorderrads? Uebertreibt man es, dann klappt das Vorderrad weg. Wenn beim Herausbeschleunigen uebertrieben wird, dann faengt das Hinterrad an zu schmieren und man provoziert einen Highsider.

- Auto: Die Aufstandsflaeche der Reifen ist x-fach hoeher. Dadurch bedingt ist eine hoehere Kurvengeschwindigkeit moeglich. Im schlechtesten Fall schiebt das Auto ueber die Vorderraeder (Bei Konstantgas).

=> Das Auto ist schneller.

*Kurvengeschwindigkeit - Nach dem Scheitelpunkt*

Ab diesen Zeitpunkt faengt es so langsam an, dass die Vorteile der Beschleunigung greifen (=> Die Schraeglage am Motorrad verringert sich, so dass mehr Aufstandsflaeche vorhanden ist). 

=> ~Gleichwertig / Leichte Vorteile Motorrad

* Auf der Geraden*

Sollte klar sein wer gewinnt.


Fazit: Somit haengt es also stark von der "Streckekonstellation" (Mix aus Kurven, Geraden, etc.) ab wer bedingt durch die Vorteile gewinnt. Videos wo beide Kontrahenten gleichzeitig auf der Strecke sind kann man sowieso ignorrieren, da das Motorrad vor der Kurve auf Kampflinie versucht das Auto zu blockieren.


Dies zeigt auch so meine Erfahrungen. Fahr mal auf kurvigen Bergstrecken mit einem Supersportler (Motorrad) vor einem gut motorisierten Auto her. Wenn es ein geuebter Fahrer ist der die Strecke kennt und die Geraden zwischen den Kurven relativ kurz sind, dann schiebt der dich nur so vor sich her. Von den geistenskranken SuMo Fahrer die durch die Kurve sliden mal ganz zu schweigen. 


PS: Mir war langweilig


----------



## Nekro (8. November 2010)

Netter Beitrag,
wenn jetzt als antwort kommt: "guck video, moped ist trotzdem schneller" dann laufen wir alle dahin und verhauen ihn bis er es glaubt


----------



## Klutten (8. November 2010)

Super, die dynamische Achslastverlagerung haben wir noch nicht mit ins Spiel gebracht. 

Noch ein Pluspunkt für das 4-rädrige Brumm Brumm


----------



## nyso (8. November 2010)

Differenziale, Quattro etc. nicht vergessen

Selbst der 20? Jahre Urquattro würde auf halbwegs kurviger Strecke JEDES Motorrad platt machen


----------



## Klutten (8. November 2010)

...haben mit den physikalischen Grenzen in Kurven und den maximal übertragbaren Kräften - um die es hier ja (leider immer noch) geht, nichts zu tun.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. November 2010)

aber vom spassfaktor kann eben kein auto mit nem gescheiten mopped mithalten. Wobei natülich jeder n anderen geschmack hat^^
Mich hats grad gelegt mit dem scheiss chinaroller von nem kumpel, er saß auch noch hinten drauf^^. War ne kurve, plötzlich war so matschzeug auf der strasse, kumpel lehnt sich zur seite um zu "gucken" und mit seim schwung kommt das hinterrad in matsch, hinterrad ziehts weg. Was dann kommt kann man sich denken ^^ Aber naja, bis auf n paar kratzer am roller, und nem schmerzenden bein hats zum glück nichts gemacht^^
Aber passiert, das risiko muss man eingehen


----------



## Adrenalize (8. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber vom spassfaktor kann eben kein auto mit nem gescheiten mopped mithalten. Wobei natülich jeder n anderen geschmack hat^^


Naja, es gibt sie ja, diese total puristischen Modelle und Bausätze. Sind auch nicht so teuer. Zumindest nicht wenn man nur auf die Fahrleistungen schielt. Klar hat so ein Auto dann halt null Alltagstauglichkeit, ist ja nur 4 Räder, Motor, Sitz. Aber ich denke vom Feeling her kommt es schon an ein Bike ran, könnte ich mir vorstellen. Ohne Helm hat man Käfer in der Fresse mangels Frontscheibe, Schwerpunkt ist irre tief, Beschleunigung wie ein Supersport- oder Rennwagen, und das alles für maximal 30.000 EUR
die Dinger haben ja nichtmal viel PS, der Atom z.b. hat einen Honda Civic-Motor. der ist halt günstig und dreht schön hoch.

Und eine Rennmaschine a la Hayabusa oder Ducati ist ja auch nicht wirklich alltagstauglich. Auch ein reines Spielzeug zum Spaß haben. 

Nur sind Bikes eben beliebter, da meist noch günstiger in der anschaffung und im Unterhalt, und sie weniger Platz brauchen. Und es ist halt auch eine größere Herausforderung auf dem Bike. Und ganz andere Körperhaltung usw.

Jedes Konzept hat halt seine eigenen Stärken und Schwächen, egal ob 2, 3, oder 4 Räder.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. November 2010)

KTM baut(e?) doch auch so ein Auto, nur aus rahmen, motor und sitz. Das teil geht auch mordsmäßig los ^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. November 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Auto komplett heißt? 
ich weis nur, dass es ein Ford ist und, dass das Bild in Australien aufgenommen wurde.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## ich558 (8. November 2010)

KTM X-Bow meinste du  Das Ding sieht schon sehr heiß aus aber man kann dazu eigentlich nicht mehr "Auto" sagen. Die Beschleunigung liegt zwar über den meisten Autos bei ca. 4s auf 100 aber kosten auch knappe 60k wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Natürlich macht das Teil höllen Spaß aber Altagstauglichkeit kannste vergessen. Das beste P/L Verhältnis werden warscheindlich immer Bikes haben da selbst eine 600er mit 125PS nur 3,4s auf 100 braucht (ist eine typischer Wert in dieser Kategorie)


----------



## Pagz (8. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Auto komplett heißt?
> ich weis nur, dass es ein Ford ist und, dass das Bild in Australien aufgenommen wurde.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


sieht nach einem Ford Falcon aus
gibts in DTL aber so weit ich weiß nicht


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

als import bekommt man doch dementsprechend alles.

mein beitrag von eben mit den 80k sind keine 150k bezog sich auf die aussage "normaler" sportwagen. also sprich ein 80k auto ist ggf. verbreiteter als ein 150k auto, weils einfach billiger ist. (zumindest in der anschaffung)

also ich kenne mich nicht mit nissan uas, aber findet ihr nciht, dass ihr den nissan gtr nicht ein bisschen stark ins negative zieht ??


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> also ich kenne mich nicht mit nissan uas, aber findet ihr nciht, dass ihr den nissan gtr nicht ein bisschen stark ins negative zieht ??



Wenn du dich ein wenig mit dem GTR beschäftigst wirst du sehen was das für ein Blender ist.


----------



## Tobucu (8. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Selbst der 20? Jahre Urquattro würde auf halbwegs kurviger Strecke JEDES Motorrad platt machen


Wohl eher 30 Jahre, der Urquattro wurde ab 1980 gebaut.


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

hmm naja.... man hört ja sonst von den üblichen japanern eigentlich nur die normalen kleinigkeiten, aber nicht sonderlich viel negatives.


----------



## Fransen (8. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du dich ein wenig mit dem GTR beschäftigst wirst du sehen was das für ein Blender ist.



Wie war das nochmal: 

-    Der „ESP OFF“ Modus sollte nur kurzzeitig verwendet werden, um das  Fahrzeug aus Schlamm oder Schnee zu befreien. Das Fahren mit  ausgeschaltetem ESP kann ernsthaften Schaden am Antrieb Ihres NISSAN  GT-R verursachen.

-    Ansonsten empfehlen wir, das ESP stets  eingeschaltet zu lassen, da dies andernfalls zu einer  Beeinträchtigung  der Fahrstabilität (z.B. Lenkmanöver, Verhalten während der  Beschleunigung und dem Abbremsen) sowie zu Schäden an den  Antriebskomponenten (z.B. Getriebe, Kupplung usw.) führen kann. Diese  Schäden sind von der Garantie nicht abgedeckt. 

- Aber die Garantie schließt Garantieansprüche aus, wenn Schäden auf  Renneinsätze oder Rennstreckenbenutzung zurückzuführen sind. Hierzu  verweisen wir auch auf die Informationen in der Bedienungsanleitung und  in dem Garantie- und Kunden-dienstscheckheft.

*hust* *hust*


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Auto komplett heißt?
> ich weis nur, dass es ein Ford ist und, dass das Bild in Australien aufgenommen wurde.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Ist ein Ford Falcon XR ( vermutlich XR6 da beim XR8 die 8 Rot gehalten ist ) 2006er Baujahr.

Bekommst in deutschland nur mit ganz viel geld zugelassen, kost zwar nur um die 30000€ in Australien, allerdings mit samt import, sonderabnahme, umbaukosten für Beleuchtung und co als import um die 60000€. 
Von ersatzteilen und co mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Ist übrigends der ur ur ur enkel vom dem Ford Falcon XB GT den Mad Max gefahren hat.


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

ist an diesem wagen irgendwas besonders, abgesehne davon, dass er halt in D selten ist ? ok, er hat vergleichsweise viele PS, aber sonst was ?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

Ja ist ne reine puristen Maschine, ohne elektrischen Schnickschnack wie Stabilitäts kontrolle und kram, man bekommt nen 5.4liter V8 mit 389PS für umgerechnet 30000€.


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

und bei so einem fahrzeug kommen dann wahrscheinlkich nochmal genausoviel für versicherrung, anmeldung und steuern drauf


----------



## Nekro (8. November 2010)

Vom Verbrauch ganz zu schweigen


----------



## mariohanaman (8. November 2010)

sollte man bei 5,4 litern schon von ausgehen

um mal auf ein andres thema zu kommen... was haltet ihr eigentlich so von elektrogurken ? - damit mein ich jetzt nicht die kleinen dinger aus nachttisch der freundin  um mal gleich missverständnissen aus dem weg zu gehen

(damit hab ich mein standpunkt ja schon ausgedrückt ^^)


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2010)

Allein um das teil in Deutschland anmelden zu können verfliegen wie gesagt nochmal 30000€ 
Umrüstung der Lichtanlage mit Gutachten und Sonderabnahme, Abgasgutachten und Sonderabnahme. Mehrwertsteuer ! ( wird wohl das übelste sein ) 
Von Versicherung und Steuern reden wir besser mal nicht, der würde eh maximal nur Euro2 zulassung bekommen. 

Gibt wohl gute gründe warum die in Deutschland nicht vertretten sind

Achja was verbrauch angeht, so hat der V8 den geringsten verbrauch der Ford Flotte mit nem V8 der ist also schon ein wenig optimiert auf wenig verbrauch, zumindest ist er unter anderem deswegen Car of the Year geworden in Australien.


----------



## Tobucu (9. November 2010)

Nicht zuvergessen ist das der Ford ein Rechtslenker ist.

Zu Elektroautos 
Sind mir noch Zuteuer und haben eine kurze Reichweite. Und ohne Motorengeräusch fühle ich mich nicht wohl.
Aber die werden ja weiterentwickelt, mal schauen was da noch so kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

Bei den W-Autos ist das primäre Problem der Akku.
Zum Vergleich ein normaler Golf TDi hat ewta 500 kW/h im Tank. Wenn man das als Akku mit der heutigen Technik realisieren möchte, dann müsste man wohl einen "Tender" ans Auto hängen.

Das nächste Problem ist die Versorgung der "Nebenfunktionen", elektrisch heizen benötigt extrem viel Energie, ebenso da kühlen per Klimaanlage.

Insofern sehe ich es so, solange die Akkufrage nicht geklärt ist, ist das ganze Thema nur ein Marketinggag.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. November 2010)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Zu Elektroautos
> Sind mir noch Zuteuer und haben eine kurze Reichweite.* Und ohne Motorengeräusch fühle ich mich nicht wohl.*
> Aber die werden ja weiterentwickelt, mal schauen was da noch so kommt.



das Problem ist wohl das Kleinste. Den Sound kannst sogar du lösen *brummm brumm* 

bzg des Ford Falcon:
ich würde mir den (im Moment) nicht kaufen (können). Es ging mir einfach nur darum, zu wissen wonach ich google fragen muss, um einen neuen Wallpaper zu finden. Ich finde den Wagen einfach nur toll!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

also ich persönlich find e-mobile für den stadtverkehr ja sehr praktisch, zum beispiel für firmen, die ortsintern agieren, seien es handwerker oder sonstwas.

sind ja schon extrem durchzugsstark.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> sind ja schon extrem durchzugsstark.



Alles klar .


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2010)

Von 0 bis 50 allemal. Nur Topspeed ist halt so eine Sache.
Gegen früher sind die Reichweiten auch halbwegs in Ordnung.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

also ich weiß nciht was es an dem durchzugsstark zu lachen gibt, habet ihr shconmal einen gesehn beim beschleunigen?? 

damit lässt man so macnh einen hochwertigen sportwagen locker stehen. 

natürlich nicht bis 200kmh oder so, da ist ja dann eh spätestens schluss, aber das sah ich als selbstverständlich an (bsp. tesla roadster)


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> also ich weiß nciht was es an dem durchzugsstark zu lachen gibt, habet ihr shconmal einen gesehn beim beschleunigen??



Die Beschleunigung ist lächerlich. Insofern du mit auch nur im entferntesten ähnlich teuren richtigen Fahrzeugen vergleichst.

Es ist zwar richtig das ein E-Motor sein volles Drehmoment schon ab der ersten Umdrehung liefert aber das Drehmoment als solches betrachtet ist in der Regel zu niedrig.


----------



## Zoon (9. November 2010)

Ich fahr auch E-Auto, auf Arbeit und heißt "Jungheinrich" 

So ein Tesla würde ich am ehesten als Option ziehen (angenommen es gäbe keine Verbrenner mehr), allerdings wie gesagt das Soundproblem, hört sich halt an wie Straßenbahn oder Gabelstapler


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

aber da das drehmoent ja sofort anliegt, verschafft es nunmal - zumindest anfangs- einen vorsprung.

kennt sich hier jmd. einigermaßen mit Fahrzeugleasing im privaten bereich aus ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> aber da das drehmoent ja sofort anliegt, verschafft es nunmal - zumindest anfangs- einen vorsprung.



Leider nur in der Theorie.
Zum Vergleich ein A4 2.0 TFSi hat sein maximales Drehmoment von 350 Nm bei 1.500 Upm. D.h. wenn man bei 1.200 Touren einkuppelt liegt im Grunde auch nach wenigen Zentimetern das volle Drehmoment an.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

Naja ich bin immetnoch davon ueberzeugt, dass ein emobil im anzug schneller. Als videoneweis kann ich leider nur ein video bei yt anfuehren ueber den test von einem esmart. Da wird gezeigt wie dieser einen maserati(?) an der ampel klar stehen laesst. Ich suchs bei gelegenheit nochmal raus wenn ich sm pc bin.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. November 2010)

hat der Fahrer des anderen Fahrzeugs auch Vollgas gegeben?!?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> Naja ich bin immetnoch davon ueberzeugt, dass ein emobil im anzug schneller. Als videoneweis kann ich leider nur ein video bei yt anfuehren ueber den test von einem esmart. Da wird gezeigt wie dieser einen maserati(?) an der ampel klar stehen laesst. Ich suchs bei gelegenheit nochmal raus wenn ich sm pc bin.



Die Schwachsinnsfolge von AMS TV habe ich auch gesehen. Ich hätte nur nicht gedacht das jemand diesen Joke für ernst nimmt.
Der der Aston hat mehr Leistung bei Leerlaufdrehzahl anliegen als der ESmart überhaupt generieren kann.

Aber ist schon OK, ich merke Physik ist nicht so dein Ding.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hat der Fahrer des anderen Fahrzeugs auch Vollgas gegeben?!?



Natürlich nicht. Es war innerorts und der Aston ist langsam an der grünen Ampel losgerollt.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

das kann ich nicht genau sagen. das problem ist halt, das es einen enormen videomangel gibt, da es ja uch kaum emobile gibt.

naja jetzt fangen die unterstellungen wiedermal an.
ich will auch nicht einen smart mit nem aston vergleichen, und dass der aston den smart wohl den arsh zeigt dürfte auch klar sein. war halt nur das erste/einzige was mir in dem bereich nu eingefallen ist.
aber nehmen wir den tesla roadster. ich finde 3,4 sekunden von 0 auf 100 sind eine beachtliche zeit, was eindeutig in der liga ferrari / lamborghini spielt. 

haben numal ein vergleichsproblem, da e´s sehr rar gesäht sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> das kann ich nicht genau sagen. das problem ist halt, das es einen enormen videomangel gibt, da es ja uch kaum emobile gibt.



Vor allen Dingen gibt es keine die sich als Ganzes mit aktuellen Fahrzeugen vergleichen lassen. Und das obwohl es E-Autos schon deutlich länger gibt als Autos mit Otto- oder Diesel-Motor.

Denn es gibt ein bisher ungelöstes Problem, die Akkus.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

naja problem akku ist ansichtssache. ich find sie auch einfach zu schwach, aber eine hausfrau, die einmal am tag ihre 4 km zum supermarkt fährt kommt auch mit ner reichweite von 100km mehr als genug zurecht.

den tesla würde ich jetzt einfach mal auf das niveau eines porsche turbo´s setzen. jetzt einfach gemessen am ca. preisniveau. natürlich mit einbußen im bereich elektro-schnickschnack seitens des tesla´s. und die beschleunigungswerte beider bewegen sich immerhin auf dem selben niveau (beide um die 3,5 je nach quelle) 
und das find ich mehr als ausreichend.  und eben vergleichbar.
deshalb bin ich überzeugt, dass ein e-smart in seiner klasse bessere beschleunigungswerte aufweist (ich hab leider grade keine zahlen parat, weder von einem noch vom andren - aber den otto-smart schätze ich mal auf gute 16,8 sekunden). genauso denke ich verhält es sich auch in andren klassen (zb opel ampera, der ja baldig verkauft werden wird)


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> naja problem akku ist ansichtssache. ich find sie auch einfach zu schwach, aber eine hausfrau, die einmal am tag ihre 4 km zum supermarkt fährt kommt auch mit ner reichweite von 100km mehr als genug zurecht.



Es ist nur dann Ansichtssache wenn man glaubt es wäre umweltfreundlicher das jeder sich noch ein paar zusätzliche Autos zulegt.
Aber da jeder der sich die Hose nocht mit der Beisszange zumacht weiß, dass ein Allrounder besser ist als viele "Spezialisten", ist der Akku das Problem.

Ich komme auch an den meisten Tagen mit weniger als 100 km Reichweite klar. Aber ich will meine 155 kW Motorleistung haben, die Klimaanlage immer an haben und bei entsprechenden Gegebenheite sogar mit Licht und Heizung fahren. Das Problem ist nur das dann die E-Autos ratzfatz an ihre Grenzen kommen, da der Akku typicherweise sogar zu klein für den Motor ist.

Und vor allen Dingen will ich nicht mehrere Autos kaufen und bezahlen für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> den tesla würde ich jetzt einfach mal auf das niveau eines porsche turbo´s setzen. jetzt einfach gemessen am ca. preisniveau. natürlich mit einbußen im bereich elektro-schnickschnack seitens des tesla´s. und die beschleunigungswerte beider bewegen sich immerhin auf dem selben niveau (beide um die 3,5 je nach quelle)
> und das find ich mehr als ausreichend.
> deshalb bin ich überzeugt, dass ein e-smart in seiner klasse bessere beschleunigungswerte aufweist. genauso denke ich verhält es sich auch in andren klassen (zb opel ampera, der ja baldig verkauft werden wird)



Deine Annahmen sind leider alle falsch.
Ein Porsche Turbo beschleunigt je nach Test in 3 bis 3,2 Sekunden auf 100 km/h und das ohne eine Abstimmung die nur Tempo 160 zulässt. Würde man das Getriebe derart kurz übersetzen, wäre er wohl auf Bugatti Niveau.
Der E-Smart ist die langsamste Smart Version.
Und der Ampera liegt bei rund 10 Sekunden auf 100 km /h und das mit 150 PS, das können alle anderen Vertretter der Golfklasse mit 150 PS besser.

Aber ich merke die Medienmaschinerie funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

> Es ist nur dann Ansichtssache wenn man glaubt es wäre umweltfreundlicher das jeder sich noch ein paar zusätzliche Autos zulegt.


wenn man mit dieser taktik otto-motoren durch e-motoren austauscht, ist das allemal umweltfreundlicher (ich habe meinen kraftwerker und meister und bin beschäftigt in einem kraftwerk - braunkohle - also wenn ich was verstehe in dem bereich dann davon)


also ich habe die Daten von Porsche direkt. ich glaube kaum, dass die die angaben verschlechtern, eher andersherum.



> Der E-Smart ist die langsamste Smart Version.


woher nimmst du das?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> wenn man mit dieser taktik otto-motoren durch e-motoren austauscht, ist das allemal umweltfreundlicher (ich habe meinen kraftwerker und meister und bin beschäftigt in einem kraftwerk - braunkohle - also wenn ich was verstehe in dem bereich dann davon)



Damit wäre deine "Neutralität" bestätigt  .
Austauschen geht ja nicht, da E-Fahrzeuge nur als 2. Fahrzeug bedingt tauglich sind.



mariohanaman schrieb:


> also ich habe die Daten von Porsche direkt. ich glaube kaum, dass die die angaben verschlechtern, eher andersherum.



Das ist ja der Gag beim Porsche Turbo, bei allen Tests lag er deutlich unter der Werksangabe (getestet in der AMS, AZ, AB). Der Bestwert waren 3,0 Sekunden auf 100 km/h. Und jetzt rate mal was dabei rauskam als der Tesla nachgemessen wurde  .


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

Neutralität ist gegeben, da ich nur von der beschleunigung ausgegangen bin. reichweite würde für mich persönlich auch nicht ausreichen, da wir oft zb. 700km in den skiurlaub fahren. aber, dass es solche leute gibt, wie die mutter beim einkaufen lässt sich ja schließlich nciht leugnen. und da seh ich kein problem bei geringer reichweite. 

naja also ich habe sowieso keine gründe die elektrizität anzutreiben, da mein arbeitsplatz für gut 230 jahre gesichert ist 


ich seh das problem halt dadrin, dass nunmal in sagen wir 40 jahren das öl unbezahlbar ist. und mal ehrlich? gibt es ne bessere alternative als elektronik zu zeit? zumindest setzt so ziemlich jeder hersteller dadrauf, und in den letzten 10 jahren hat sich auch die reichweite mindestens verzehnfacht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> ich seh das problem halt dadrin, dass nunmal in sagen wir 40 jahren das öl unbezahlbar ist. und mal ehrlich? gibt es ne bessere alternative als elektronik zu zeit? zumindest setzt so ziemlich jeder hersteller dadrauf, und in den letzten 10 jahren hat sich auch die reichweite mindestens verzehnfacht.



Was hat das mit Elektronik zu tun?
Und das mit dem Öl hättest du dir schenken können wenn du dich mal infpormiert hättest wofür der Ottomotor ursprünglich entwickelt wurde. Ein kleiner Tipp, Benzin war es nicht.

E-Autos gibt es seit über 150 Jahren. Die Reichweite hat sich bisher kaum weiterentwickelt. Aber es gibt neue Prüfverfahren womit man sich die Werte schön saufen kann. Um Leute ohne technische Sachkenntnis zu überzeugen wird es leider reichen.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

ich weiß, es ist gas. aber was auch immer, denkst du wirklich bei der heutigen politik würden in 40 jahren dann alle motoren immernoch mit auspuff rumfahren, oder eher ohne (darunter auch mal brennstoffzellen einbeschlossen) ? 

wenn du doch so tolle ideen hast, warum vermarktest du sie nicht einfach? schreib einen brief an merkel mit dem motto "zurück in die anfangszeit, ich habe das problem gelöst. ich füttere mein motor einfahc mit zb. erdgas - warum die ganze panik?!"

leidergottes hat der gemeine ottomotor keine rosige zukunft mehr. das kann man einfach nicht leugnen


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> ich weiß, es ist gas. aber was auch immer, denkst du wirklich bei der heutigen politik würden in 40 jahren dann alle motoren immernoch mit auspuff rumfahren, oder eher ohne (darunter auch mal brennstoffzellen einbeschlossen) ?



Sorry, den Zonk hast du dir verdient .
Er wurde für Ethanol entwickelt.



mariohanaman schrieb:


> wenn du doch so tolle ideen hast, warum vermarktest du sie nicht einfach? schreib einen brief an merkel mit dem motto "zurück in die anfangszeit, ich habe das problem gelöst. ich füttere mein motor einfahc mit zb. erdgas - warum die ganze panik?!"
> 
> leidergottes hat der gemeine ottomotor keine rosige zukunft mehr. das kann man einfach nicht leugnen



Schau in andere Länder und lerne.
Brasilien hat z.B. einen Bioethanol Anteil von über 90%. Wenn die gute Merkel nicht auf die Lobby sondern auf den gesunden Menschenverstand hören würde, käme was anderes bei raus. Die Sendung Telemotor (ZDF) berichtete darüber schon 1979. Lustigerweise hat es sich dort so entwickelt wie damals prognostiziert.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

ok hab ich was verwechselt, hast recht, was ich meinte war ein ottomotor aus der anfangszeil von daimler oder so.

bio kraftstoffe sämtlicher art haben ein andres problem marktwirtschaftlicher hinsicht:
nehmen wir mal als deutsches beispiel biodiesel
es wird gewonnen aus raps und/oder mais. dafür braucht man logischerweise enorm viel platz an anbaufläche, welche begrenzt zu verfügung steht. wachsende länder (wie zb china) erreichen einen immer größeren wohlstand. der neue reiche chinese denkt sich nun: "hmm, eigentlich ahbe ich keine lsut mehr auf reis, also könnt ich doch anfangen brot zu essen" (ist jetzt überspitzt natürlich) für brot braucht der chinese aber nunmal weizen, der evtl in seinem land nicht wächst (ich bin kein bauer, kann das nicht genau sagen ob es so ist) selbst wenn nicht aufgrund der globalisierung der welt und allgemeines wachstum der bevölkerungszahlen wird plat für felder früher oder später einfahc zu gering sein. 
acuh wenn es heute oder morgen nicht so ist, wird dieser fall früher oder später eintreffen (wie gesagt die story ist nunmal übertrieben dargestellt, aber im prinzip ist es nunmal so) 
zudem kommt dazu noch ein andres problem: auf ein teil Fleisch kommen 7 teile getreide (die zur produktion benötigt werden). wenn also der chinese nun auch noch fleishc essen will, anstelle von reis, ist die kacke nu wirklich am danpfen
dazu kommt noch der soziale faktor. kann der mensch es vertreten sein essen zu verheizen, und einige breitengrade weiter verhungern menschen, weil es einfahc keine anbaumöglichkeiten (siehe afrika oder sonst wo) gibt, oder sollten wir versuchen mit den möglichen kapazitäten wo es möglich ist, auch andre länder zu speisen ? 

abschwächen ließe sich das problem leider nur in geringem maße, wenn zum beispiel länder wie ukraine (ehemals. "kornspeicher" der sowjets) weiter subventioniert werden - im bereich landw. investition und forschung- aber das ist auf dauer nur ein kleiner vernachlässigbarer anteil 

und eben genauso verhält es sich mit bioethanol. irgendwo muss der ja auch herkommen. und das ist nunmal auch biomasse wie mais etc.

prinzipiell sind die ideen von BIObetriebenen Motoren gut, nur müssten wir verscuhen die chinesen am reis zu halten, kühen beibringen steine zu fressen und irgwndwie 3. weltländer ernähren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> ok hab ich was verwechselt, hast recht, was ich meinte war ein ottomotor aus der anfangszeil von daimler oder
> so.



Leider wieder falsch aber egal.



mariohanaman schrieb:


> bio kraftstoffe sämtlicher art haben ein andres problem marktwirtschaftlicher hinsicht:
> nehmen wir mal als deutsches beispiel biodiesel
> es wird gewonnen aus raps und/oder mais. dafür braucht man logischerweise enorm viel platz an anbaufläche, welche begrenzt zu verfügung steht. wachsende länder (wie zb china) erreichen einen immer größeren wohlstand. der neue reiche chinese denkt sich nun: "hmm, eigentlich ahbe ich keine lsut mehr auf reis, also könnt ich doch anfangen brot zu essen" (ist jetzt überspitzt natürlich) für brot braucht der chinese aber nunmal weizen, der evtl in seinem land nicht wächst (ich bin kein bauer, kann das nicht genau sagen ob es so ist) selbst wenn nicht aufgrund der globalisierung der welt und allgemeines wachstum der bevölkerungszahlen wird plat für felder früher oder später einfahc zu gering sein.
> acuh wenn es heute oder morgen nicht so ist, wird dieser fall früher oder später eintreffen (wie gesagt die story ist nunmal übertrieben dargestellt, aber im prinzip ist es nunmal so)
> ...



Lustig, dass sind genau die Bedenken aus der Sendung von vor 30 Jahren. Aber wenn wir einen Wissenstand aus diesem Jahrtausend verwenden und entsprechend Biokraftstoffe der 2. Generation berücksichtigen dann merkt man das die Panik für die Füße war (ist).

Im übrigen, was glaubst du führt schneller zu einem Ergebniss:

1. Die Weltweite Autoflotte durch andere Autos zu ersetzen
2. Die vorhandene Autoflotte mit sauberem Kraftstoff bewegen (und nicht nur 100 km weit)


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

dann korregiere mich mal bitte in meiner ersten annahme.
aber egal, dass sind nur irgendwelche wissensreste, die ich irgendwo auf die schnelle ausgegraben habe.

ich war damals ca um die 3-5 jahre alt (denk ich mal so ) und habe diese sendungen bestimmt nicht mitverfolgt
mag sein, dass die annahmen von vor 30 jahren gewesen sind, aber seither haben sie sich nicht in luft aufgelöst, im gegenteil.
aus was gewinnst du denn deine biokraftstoffe der generation no. 2
meinst damit die gewinnung aus pflanzlichen resten? 


was verstehst du nun genau unter sauberem kraftstoff. ein wirklich sauberer kraftstoff in jeglicher hinsicht ist für mich nur die brennstoffzelle und atomenergie
beide sind natürlich schwer in ein auto zu packen. bzw bei der brennstoffzelle besteht das problem, dass bei uns h² nicht effektiv zu synthetisieren ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> mag sein, dass die annahmen von vor 30 jahren gewesen sind, aber seither haben sie sich nicht in luft aufgelöst, im gegenteil
> aus was gewinnst du denn deine biokraftstoffe der generation no. 2



Biokraftstoffe der 2. Generation verwenden nicht mehr nur die Frucht sondern die gesamte Pflanze, dadurch ist wesentlich mehr Biomaterial vorhanden was vewurstet werden kann.



mariohanaman schrieb:


> was verstehst du nun genau unter sauberem kraftstoff. ein wirklich sauberer kraftstoff in jeglicher hinsicht ist für mich nur die brennstoffzelle und atomenergie
> beide sind natürlich schwer in ein auto zu packen. bzw bei der brennstoffzelle besteht das problem, dass bei uns h² nicht effektiv zu synthetisieren ist.



Die Brennstoffzelle ist nur dann sauber wenn der Wasserstoff umweltfreundlich gewonnen wurde (Elektrolyse). Was aber auch wieder nichts mit der Brennstoffzelle zu tun hat, da man Wasserstoff auch in Ottomotoren verbrennen kann. Ebenso zu Wasser.
Atomenergie ist die dreckigste Form von Energie. Da die dadurch generierten Abfälle bis heute nicht gehandelt werden können.

Wie auch immer. Das führt zu nichts. Informier dich, dann starten wir gerne eine 2. Runde.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

deshalb schrieb ich auch oben (" meinst damit die gewinnung aus pflanzlichen resten? ")
das führt im endeffekt aber zum selben problem, da auch die reste vom weizen nicht reichen um sämtliche auto´s weltweit damit zu füttern.


geschmackssache. natürlich fallen abfälle an, die aber eher indirekt als direkt die umwelt schädigen
davon abgesehen, war das natürlich auch nicht ernst gemeint, dass ich ein akw in ein auto bauen will. 
um h2 nun verbrannt wird oder nicht, ausser in norwegen und grönland und die gegend ist er nicht wirtschaftlich herzustellen, und ich denke uach nicht, dass sich das so schnell ändern wird. 


ich habe das gefühl du musst immer alles in sämtlichen bereichen besser wissen, deshalb frag ich mich wenn du solche aussagen triffst wer sich besser informieren sollte. hast du physik, informatik, ingenieurswesen, motorentechnik und chemie/bilogie studiert, oder bist du einfach nur ausßerordentlich engagiert in sachen "wie treibe ich mein auto an - und alles drumherum"


----------



## HolySh!t (9. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Bestwert waren 3,0 Sekunden auf 100 km/h..


Wtf 
Wir reden über den 911 Turbo oder?
Irgendwie will ich das nich glauben, dass der mit seinem 500 Ps von 0 auf 100 in 3 Sekunden fährt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. November 2010)

porsche werden oft unterschätzt, wegen ihren oft unscheinbaren motoren, mit den daten auf dem papier. Aber nicht umsonst ist Porsche eine LEgende, der Ferrari-Killer nummer 1


----------



## HolySh!t (9. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> porsche werden oft unterschätzt, wegen ihren oft unscheinbaren motoren, mit den daten auf dem papier. Aber nicht umsonst ist Porsche eine LEgende, der Ferrari-Killer nummer 1


Ich weiß ich bin selber Porsche fan, weil die einfch anders sind. 
Der 911 Turbo hat nur 6 Zylinder und 3.8l Hubraum und trotzdem versägen die Ferrari und co mit 12 Zylinder und blub blab was weiß ich


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

das einzigste was mich echt bei porsche stört ist die modellpflege, das typische gesicht seit je her die front bestimmt. ich weiß,, sie gehört einfach dazu, aber das wirklich JEDES modell fast eine identische front haben muss... naja ich weiß nicht
dadurch geht der tolle turbo oder gt3 leider etwas unter im ganzen boxer-gewusel in deutschland ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2010)

Hat aber auch nen Vorteil, wenn nicht jeder schon von Weitem sieht, was man unter der Haube hat.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

nagut ... ich habe mein auto für mich und meine beifahrer ... was andre denken ist mir mehr oder minder egal. 
zumindest bei sportwagen dieser kategorie

was ich eher gerne hätte wäre zb. ein m6 mit gpower umbau ..... für den aussenstehenden auf der autobahn meist als 5er mit villeicht 300ps geschätzt, aber in wirklichkeit satte 800ps unter der haube. sowas mag ich 
soviel understatement in einer karre...wohaa ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. November 2010)

mich würd der MK1-Golf mal reizen... Mit Haya turbo drin , der drückt ordentlich


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2010)

Mich nervt eigentlich, dass man die Linienführung von den Musclecars nicht bei modernen Autos wieder einführt.

Es gäbe genug Leute, die solche Autos kaufen würden.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

stimmt. wenns nicht so kosten- und zeitintensiv wär hatte ich längst einen in der garage stehen. wird wohl dennoch nur ein traum bleiben, eine motorhaube von geschätzt 3 metern zu haben worunter eine pure geschätzt 10 liter mashcine grummelt


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. November 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mich nervt eigentlich, dass man die Linienführung von den Musclecars nicht bei modernen Autos wieder einführt.
> 
> Es gäbe genug Leute, die solche Autos kaufen würden.


ja, Amis  Viel hubraum, wenig leistung, Spongebob-fahrwerk, blitzautomatik, großes leck im tank usw...
FInd die autos eher "suboptimal", außer den sound, sonst kann man die dinger echt wegwerfen


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2010)

Es muß ja nicht unbedingt ein V8 sein... (schadet aber sicher nicht  )
Mir geht es vielmehr darum, dass ich gerne ein solches Auto mit moderner Technik hätte.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

dann bleibt wohl einzigst ein shelby gt500 oder halt der normale mustang neueren baujahres


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. November 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es muß ja nicht unbedingt ein V8 sein... (schadet aber sicher nicht  )
> Mir geht es vielmehr darum, dass ich gerne ein solches Auto mit moderner Technik hätte.


eines wie der möchtegern Plastik-"Mustang"? na viel spass mit der schüssel


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2010)

Wurde in den letzten Jahren ne Neuauflage von den Shelby´s rausgebracht? 

Der Mustang ist zwar nicht so schlecht, aber die Optik ist mir nicht "oldscool" genug.


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

meinst jetzt generell oder seit 2007  ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2010)

Wieso jetzt 2007?
Wie alt wäre denn das neueste Modell?


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

damit wir jetzt nciht aneinander vorbeireden: 
Shelby Mustang Gt
Darauf bezieh ich mich grad


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2010)

Ok, jetzt bin ich im Bilde. 
Nö, es soll ja so wie die alten Musclecars aussehen und nicht sowas "auf modern getrimmt".


----------



## mariohanaman (9. November 2010)

achsooo .... also wirklich die alte optik ^^ ....  ich dahct jetzt wirklich nur die linienführung


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2010)

Mir gehts ja darum, dass die ganzen alten Musclecars 0 Technik drin haben.
Ohne gewisse Extras sind die Teile halt nur als Zweitwagen interessant und da hat mein Konto was dagegen.


----------



## Nekro (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> zb. ein m6 mit gpower umbau ..... für den aussenstehenden auf der autobahn meist als 5er mit villeicht 300ps geschätzt



achso ist das  Der muss aber weit aussen stehen


----------



## HolySh!t (9. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> ein m6 mit gpower umbau ..... für den aussenstehenden auf der autobahn meist als 5er


Du meins den M5 von Gpower oder? 
Weil wer nen M6 mit nem normalen 5er verwechselt, der sollte sich ne Brille holen


----------



## Nekro (10. November 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Du meins den M5 von Gpower oder?
> Weil wer nen M6 mit nem normalen 5er verwechselt, der sollte sich ne Brille holen



genau das waren meine Worte nur 8min vor deinem Post 
Doppel gemoppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. November 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Du meins den M5 von Gpower oder?
> Weil wer nen M6 mit nem normalen 5er verwechselt, der sollte sich ne Brille holen


 
Der M6 hat keine Nebenscheinwerfer, das wars dann aber auch schon.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Wtf
> Wir reden über den 911 Turbo oder?
> Irgendwie will ich das nich glauben, dass der mit seinem 500 Ps von 0 auf 100 in 3 Sekunden fährt.



Hier wurde er z.B. in 3,2 Sekunden gemessen: Porsche 911 Turbo | Auto Vergleichstest | Tests | autozeitung.de


----------



## Shibi (10. November 2010)

3,x sek beim 911 Turbo kommt schon hin. Bin schon mal mit einem mitgefahren und der geht doch recht zügig vorwärts. 
Aber Google dürfte die Antwort liefern.

Mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (10. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Aber Google dürfte die Antwort liefern.



werden auch nur die Sachen aufgelistet, die ohnehin schon zitiert wurden bzw. auch nur weitere Testergebnisse


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. November 2010)

ich werde mich gleich wieder in meinen 3er gt spezial setzen udn extra in grimma auf die autobahn fahren um  30 klimoter mehr strecke zum leipziger flughafen zu haben ^^ xD


----------



## Pat82rick (10. November 2010)

Klar und dann durch die ganzen Baustellen auf der A14 mit über 200 km/h durchjacken xD


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. November 2010)

Pat82rick schrieb:


> Klar und dann durch die ganzen Baustellen auf der A14 mit über 200 km/h durchjacken xD


ach komm schon von der auffahrt grimma bis baustellen anfang sidn schonma spasige 20 km und nach der baustelle sind nocham 15 reicht doch aus... irgendwie muss ich ja meinen durch schnitts verbrauch im normalen bereich halten...


----------



## HolySh!t (10. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> genau das waren meine Worte nur 8min vor deinem Post
> Doppel gemoppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser


Eben 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der M6 hat keine Nebenscheinwerfer, das wars dann aber auch schon.


War jz Ironie oder :p?


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hier wurde er z.B. in 3,2 Sekunden gemessen: Porsche 911 Turbo | Auto Vergleichstest | Tests | autozeitung.de


Hät ich echt nie gedacht, da Porsche ihn ja mit 3.7s angibt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. November 2010)

gibts wen ausser nähe leipzig der nen bissle ahnung hat von autos ? 
am besten golf 3 aft ^^ 

mfg Alex


----------



## mariohanaman (10. November 2010)

sry da hatte sich wohl weider der teufel engemischt. ich meine natürlich, dass der m6 so aussieht wie der 6er ^^ .... aber wenn man wirklich etwas weiter aussen steht, könnte man ihn auch mit dem 5er verwechseln.

ich mein wenn man nur mal einen flüchtigen blick in den rückspiegel wirft, sieht eh jedes auto von einem hersteller gleich aus


----------



## Zoon (10. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Schwachsinnsfolge von AMS TV ...



Und zielgruppengerecht ist der Astonfahrer auch opagerecht angefahren



Fadi schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt bin ich im Bilde.
> Nö, es soll ja so wie die alten Musclecars aussehen und nicht sowas "auf modern getrimmt".



Das waren wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar "West Coast Customs" die in ne alte Dodge Charger Karosserie komplett neue Technik (aus dem aktuellen Charger) einbauten..
Geht natürlich nur in Amerika mit deren großzügigen TÜV



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mich würd der MK1-Golf mal reizen... Mit Haya turbo drin , der drückt ordentlich



Mit Technik aus dem Golf bzw. Rocco R dann wäre das mal was..


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das waren wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar "West Coast Customs" die in ne alte Dodge Charger Karosserie komplett neue Technik (aus dem aktuellen Charger) einbauten..
> Geht natürlich nur in Amerika mit deren großzügigen TÜV


Gibts auch in Deutschland sowas(dann natürlich mit deutschen Autos):
Willkommen bei Mechatronik - The spirit of Classic - spezialisiert auf Oldtimer der Marke Mercedes


----------



## mariohanaman (10. November 2010)

Es war definitiv nicht AMS TV...


----------



## HolySh!t (10. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> sry da hatte sich wohl weider der teufel engemischt. ich meine natürlich, dass der m6 so aussieht wie der 6er ^^ .... aber wenn man wirklich etwas weiter aussen steht, könnte man ihn auch mit dem 5er verwechseln.
> 
> ich mein wenn man nur mal einen flüchtigen blick in den rückspiegel wirft, sieht eh jedes auto von einem hersteller gleich aus


Asooo


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> Es war definitiv nicht AMS TV...



Es war VOX Automobil (ehemals AMS TV). Mit ner Sondersendung zu alternativen Antriebskonzepten.
Von A-Z schlecht recherschiert, einseitig, manipulativ. Alles Negative bezgl. E-Autos wurde mal locker unter den Tisch fallen gelassen, allesd Positive überdeutlich hervorgehoben. 
Während der Sendung konnte ich nicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen wollte.


----------



## Sash (10. November 2010)

e-autos sind was tolles. aber erst wenn man sowas wie zpm's erfunden hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> e-autos sind was tolles.


stimmt, wenn man ihren motor gegen einen Verbrenner austauscht


----------



## Sash (10. November 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> stimmt, wenn man ihren motor gegen einen Verbrenner austauscht


 ne, so ein e hat seine vorteile. nur wie gesagt die aktuellen energiequellen sind sch... entweder man hat leistung aber der akku selbst wiegt ne tonne, vergiftet die umwelt und braucht einen halben tag zu laden, oder man kommt nur im schneckentempo mal grade zum einkaufen.. vorallem die scheiß akkus halten nur einige jahre, danach verlieren die leistung und kannst dir für 20.000 oder einen neuen kaufen..


----------



## p00nage (10. November 2010)

ich halt e- autos für net sinnvoll dann lieber gleich mit brennstoffzelle . Aber wer würde gern auf V8-Klang verzichten?


----------



## Sash (10. November 2010)

bei dem drehmoment kann ich gerne drauf verzichten. ausserdem mag ichs schön leise, auch bei meinem moped. diese dinger wo man danach einen tinitus hat sind nie mein ding gewesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> bei dem drehmoment kann ich gerne drauf verzichten. ausserdem mag ichs schön leise, auch bei meinem moped. diese dinger wo man danach einen tinitus hat sind nie mein ding gewesen.



Das Drehmoment ist absolut betrachtet nicht sonderlich spektakulär und bei allen halbwegs normalen Autos dominieren ab 50 km/h die Abroll- und Windgeräusche.


----------



## Sash (10. November 2010)

mit dem sound stimmt ja, aber schon lustig das die meisten e-autos mit 2 motoren oder mehr locker jeden porsche in die schranken weisen bei 0-100. nur bei 200 ist halt schluß.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> mit dem sound stimmt ja, aber schon lustig das die meisten e-autos mit 2 motoren oder mehr locker jeden porsche in die schranken weisen bei 0-100. nur bei 200 ist halt schluß.



Das ist Quatsch. Leistung ist Leistung ist Leistung.
D.h. bei gleicher Übersetzung hast du bei gleichem Eingangsdrehmoment immer die gleiche Leistung. Egal ob Ottomotor, E-Motor oder Hamster im Laufrad. Die Physik ist für alle die Gleiche.


----------



## Sash (10. November 2010)

schon klar, aber für ein leises summen hauen die trotzdem gut rein. eben mal geschaut, der tesla hat in 5.6sec 100 drauf, und 300meilen reichweite pro ladung. 2012 soll der ausgeliefert werden.. hät ich das geld wär der was, mit einer moderneren energiequelle.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> der tesla hat in 5.6sec 100 drauf, und 300meilen reichweite pro ladung. 2012 soll der ausgeliefert werden.. hät ich das geld wär der was, mit einer moderneren energiequelle.



Mit 5,6 Sekunden haut der mich nicht vom Hocker, das hat mein 211 PS TT mit Doppelkupplung und Quattro auch. Von Porsche fange ich da lieber gar nicht erst an. 
Der Tesla ist ne umgebaute Elise. Das heißt ein winziges Bobbycar mit wenig Gewicht. Sozusagen die Grundlage um jeden noch so schlechten Motor gut aussehen zu lassen. Im übrigen hast du bei einem E-Auto nur Reichweite wenn du super langsam fährst und keine elektrischen Verbraucher verwendest. Also sehr realitätsnah  .

Hier noch der Größenvergleich zu einem stinknormalen Golf:


----------



## Sash (10. November 2010)

ist doch süß^^
naja warten wir mal bis 2020.. der sls von mercedes hat mal grade 150km reichweite.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2010)

Das Model S wird alles andere als ein schlanker Lotus  .


----------



## Shibi (10. November 2010)

Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, E autos sind die Zukunft. Bis sie wirklich Serienreif sind dauert es vermutlich noch 10 Jahre, aber dann werden sie anfangen die Verbrenner zu verdrängen. Das Größte Problem sind im Moment noch die Batterien. Das wird sich aber in einigen Jahren ändern.

Und zum Thema Sound: Dafür gibts Lautsprecher. 
Da kann man dann ganz einfach auswählen ob man einen nahezu lautlosen 4 Zylinder, einen blubbernden V8 oder doch lieber einen agressiven V12 haben möchte. Oder auch komplett ohne Motorgeräusch fahren will.

Das einzige was dem E Motor allerdings immer fehlen wird ist der Flair eines "echten" Motors. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (10. November 2010)

die meiner meinung nach beste lösung (neben e-autos) wäre es energie in form von strom günstig und evtl. klimaschonend herzustellen um damit dann witschaftlich wasserstoff herstellen zu können. da haben alle was von. jeder kann seinen sound behalten und den wasserstoff verbrennen (oder halt brennstoffzelle und e-motor) und niemand ist mehr vom öl abhängig


----------



## nyso (10. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Das einzige was dem E Motor allerdings immer fehlen wird ist der Flair eines "echten" Motors.
> 
> mfg, Shibi




Das fehlende "echte" stört die meisten Leute ja nichtmal beim Essen, was Folgen für die Gesundheit hat. Warum sollte sie denn sowas triviales stören?
Das wird kaum jemandem fehlen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> die meiner meinung nach beste lösung (neben e-autos) wäre es energie in form von strom günstig und evtl. klimaschonend herzustellen um damit dann witschaftlich wasserstoff herstellen zu können. da haben alle was von. jeder kann seinen sound behalten und den wasserstoff verbrennen (oder halt brennstoffzelle und e-motor) und niemand ist mehr vom öl abhängig



Mir persönlich wäre es zwar auch am liebsten wenn wir Wasserstoff im Tank hätten, der Knackpunkt ist halt die Lagerung im Fahrzeug, da man mit extremen Druck oder Kälte arbeiten muss.


----------



## mariohanaman (10. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre es zwar auch am liebsten wenn wir Wasserstoff im Tank hätten, der Knackpunkt ist halt die Lagerung im Fahrzeug, da man mit extremen Druck oder Kälte arbeiten muss.



anteilig sehen wir das ja schon beim normalen autogas. ich kenen jetzt keine genauen druckzahlen, aber bei wasserstoff hab ich glaube ich irgendwas von 100bar (?) im kopf. irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> anteilig sehen wir das ja schon beim normalen autogas. ich kenen jetzt keine genauen druckzahlen, aber bei wasserstoff hab ich glaube ich irgendwas von 100bar (?) im kopf. irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt.



Das Problem ist das ein Wasserstofftank zum einen diffundiert und zum anderen über Sicherheitsventile das teure Gut selbst entsorgt. D.h. du stellst dein Auto Freitags vollgetankt in die Garage und Montags sind zwischen 7 und 20% des Inhalts "verduftet".

Wie auch immer, es gibt viele interessante Ansätze, teilweise wird schon etwas länger dran gearbeitet (Bsp. E-Auto seit 150 Jahren) und es ist mehr als schwer abzuschätzen was die Zukunft bringt.
Nur eins sollte jedem klar sein, nichts ist von der schnellen Wirksamkeit zu toppen, als saubere Kraftstoffe für vorhandene Fahrzeuge zu entwickeln/ einzuführen, da damit über 1.000.000.000 Fahrzeuge von jetzt auf gleich sauber wären.


----------



## Nekro (10. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> aber dann werden sie anfangen die Verbrenner zu verdrängen.



umso mehr Sprit bleibt für mich 



> Und zum Thema Sound: Dafür gibts Lautsprecher.
> Da kann man dann ganz einfach auswählen ob man einen nahezu lautlosen 4 Zylinder, einen blubbernden V8 oder doch lieber einen agressiven V12 haben möchte.



Was sich auch dementsprechend anhört, es sind nur Lautsprecher und keine Auspuffrohre. Das hört sich komplett anders an und wenn sich jeder nen 6zyl Boxer auf die Kassette spielt, ist es auch nichts Besonderes mehr...
Ich hab (noch) nix für die Autos über.
Dadurch das man sie nicht hört, steigen wahrscheinlich erstmal wieder die Unfallzahlen mit Passanten.


----------



## 1821984 (10. November 2010)

Mit den richtigen Reifen hört man auch diese Autos anrollen. Auch bei 30km/h. LOL


----------



## Nekro (10. November 2010)

Dementsprechend steigt der Wiederstand und der Verbrauch ---> Reichweite sinkt. Ist also sch...lecht^^
Es sei denn man hängt sich Glöckchen an´s Ventil


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2010)

Das mit dem Glöckchen ist ne geile Idee, ich glaub das mache ich mal bei meinem an Fasching oder so. 
*kling* *kling* *kling* *kling* *kling* *kling* *kling* *kling* *kling* *kling* *kling* *kling*


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. November 2010)

Was meint ihr?

Opel, Astra 1.6 Twinport - pkw.de

Da meine Freundin mit dem Auto ins KKH fahren wird wenn sie Schicht hat wirds leider nicht die von mir gewünschte Spritschleuder  Bei dem Wagen macht man eigentlich nichts falsch oder?


----------



## Pat82rick (11. November 2010)

@Mr.Ultimo
Ja bei meinem Auto ist der Durchschnittsverbrauch bei Tempo 200 auch im optimalen Bereich


----------



## Pat82rick (11. November 2010)

@Necrobutcher

Also ich denke den kannst du ruhigen Gewissens kaufen!


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. November 2010)

Wenn er bis Samstag nicht weg ist, wirds wohl der:

Opel Astra 1.6 Sport - Pkw: Detailansicht


----------



## Sashman (11. November 2010)

Also Necrobutcher, Opel würde ich nicht mehr in meinem Leben fahren, und die neuen Modelle sind was Karosserie angeht das allerletze gerade die Astra und Corsa Modelle


----------



## roadgecko (11. November 2010)

Entfernt

wusst nicht das es verboten ist sry...


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2010)

Nicht außerhalb des Marktplatzes.


----------



## Nekro (11. November 2010)

Sashman schrieb:


> Opel würde ich nicht mehr in meinem Leben fahren, und die neuen Modelle sind was Karosserie angeht das allerletze gerade die Astra und Corsa Modelle



Das ist aber nur eine persönliche Meinung und sollte ihn nicht vom Kauf abhalten  

Um mal wieder etwas Leben einzuhauchen:
Weiß ja nicht ob ihr es mitbekommen habt, aber vor nem Monat oder so kam heraus, das Uwe Gemballa tot gefunden wurde. Denke jeder der Porsche mag  kennt den Veredler.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2010)

Nur leider kennen die wenigsten die düsteren Machenschaften, in die der gute Mann da verstrickt war. Kein Wunder, dass man bei solchen Geschäften mal den Kürzeren zieht. Südafrika ist ein hartes Pflaster ...gleich hinter Mexiko City.


----------



## Nekro (11. November 2010)

Ich verstehe das nicht, warum ein Reicher ohne Geldsorgen (sollte man doch annehmen oder stand die Firma vor dem Ruin!? ) sich in dunkle Geschäfte mit irgendwelchen Tschechen verstrickt um noch mehr Geld zu machen... was bei raus kommt sieht man ja.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob irgendwann genauere Zahlen auftauchen, die mal aufzeigen, wie viele Millionen er in seinen Autos ins Ausland geschmuggelt hat. Die Seitenschweller seiner Autos sind ja von der Größe ganz passabel, da passt ein nettes Sümmchen rein.


----------



## Nekro (11. November 2010)

Deshalb gab es auch so viele Cayennes und Panameras die ins Ausland geschickt wurden 

Ich denke nicht, das so etwas veröffentlicht wird, da das wahrscheinlich in einem engeren Kreis besprochen wurde und dieser jetzt schweigen wird, da sie ansonsten selbst verurteilt werden falls es nicht durch andere Kontaktmänner ans Licht kommt oder es wird so gebogen, dass dieser Cayenne, zumindest offiziell, eine einmalige Aktion war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Südafrika ist ein hartes Pflaster ...gleich hinter Mexiko City.


 
Du hast noch nie versucht, nach Mitternacht als weißer in Los Angeles South Central ein Taxi zu bekommen.


----------



## Sashman (12. November 2010)

@ nekro

das ist nicht nur meine persönliche Meinung sondern auch meine persönlichen Erfahrungswerte, meine Elter haben bzw. hatten selbst nen Opel Corsa BJ 2009, Tante von mit Opel Astra BJ 2009, der Corsa hat an beiden hinteren Seitenwänden ne Art Flugrost also winzig kleine Rostpickel, der Astra war vor 2 Monaten bei der Durchsicht weil sich der Lack über den hinteren Radbögen angehoben hat, da kam bei raus, das die hinteren Seitenwände und Radbögen von innen nach außen durchrosten also nur mal so zwei kleine Beispiele

zum Thema Gemballa, eigentlich en Supertyp hat tolle Autos gemacht, aber da sieht man wieder wie gefährlich die unendliche Gier nach noch mehr Geld ist unverständlich wenn man schon so viel Kohle hat


----------



## Necrobutcher (12. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie versucht, nach Mitternacht als weißer in Los Angeles South Central ein Taxi zu bekommen.




Ach das geht doch.

Das schlimmste was ich erlebt habe, war als iche in Krankenhaus in den Favelas von Rio besucht habe.

Erst kontrolle von einer Bewaffneten Gang am Eingang an ner Straßensperre, und anschließend wurde der Bus von 10 Mitgliedern der Gang im Schritttempo zum Krankenhaus begleitet.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. November 2010)

hat wer plan von nem 3er golf oder ist der mitllerweile zu alt xD ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. November 2010)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hat wer plan von nem 3er golf oder ist der mitllerweile zu alt xD ^^



Sind die nicht alle abgewrackt?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sind die nicht alle abgewrackt?


alter 
meiner nit...noch nit ^^ xD
ist nen 3er gt spezial aft ... 97er baujahr und halt akutell leichte motor probs... wen wer davon ahnugn hat kanner mich ja kontakten oder das hier nei schreiben ^


----------



## Shibi (12. November 2010)

Direkt Ahnung vom 3er Golf habe ich zwar nicht aber was ist denn genau dein Problem?

MfG, Shibi


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. November 2010)

naja er zieht nicht merh wenn er warm ist also öltemp bei kanpp 65-70 grad oder aufwärts.
dann hab ic hgestern nen trecker überholen wollen exakt bei 5k umdrehungen sprang der begrenzer ein bzw setzte die zündung aus. wie als wenn der einspringt. (begrenzer sollte laut tacho nich vor 6,5k anfangen)
hab erst kerzen wechseln lassen und zündkabel +verteiler und läufer . öl und wasser ahtter auch genug.ich hab den verdacht das irgnedwas mit der kompression nicht stimmt. wenn er warm wird


----------



## Shibi (12. November 2010)

Hmm, beim Golf 3 kann man das glaub noch nicht mit VAG Com auslesen. Sonst könnte man das mit der Kompression ganz einfach nachprüfen.

Hast du schon mal im Golf Forum nachgefragt ob dort jemand Ahnung hat woran es liegen könnte? Mir fällt im Moment nichts konkretes ein.


MfG, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (12. November 2010)

Wenn es etwas warm wird dehnt es sich aus was die Kompression bei einem Schaden beeinflussen kann.
Und du hast permanent Leistungsschwankungen oder nur im oberen Drehzahlbereich?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. November 2010)

irgendnen thermostat sensor oder thermostat hat einen weg
sagt der fehler speicher


----------



## 1821984 (13. November 2010)

Qualmt dein Auto blau oder weis?
Hast du Öl im Kühlmittelbehälter?
Wie sieht die Kopfdichtung von außen aus?
Flüssigkeiten alle i.O oder schon 10 Jahre alt?

Eine Kompressionsprüfung solltest du mal machen lassen. Das gibt sehr viel aufschluss darüber iwe der Motor wirklich darsteht. Wenn ein Pott extrem auffällt (Normal sind so ca. 12-14 Bar) brauchst du nicht lang weitersuchen!
Bei defekten Thermostat kann die Kühlung nicht mehr den Kreislauf wechseln.
wenn er nicht mehr in den großen Kreislauf kommt, gefahr der überhitzung. Sollte man aber an der Tempanzeige sehen können.

Da du aber eine art Abregeln hast, schätze ich mal das nen Sensor die grätsche gemacht hat. 
Ohne genaueres kann man da aber garnichts zu sagen! 
Wie stellt sich deine Leistung dar? Bis 5000 U/min ganz normal oder auch schon ruckelig oder so und aufn mal ist sie weg?


----------



## Shibi (13. November 2010)

Wenn ein Temperatursensor defekt ist kann es sein, dass er seine Einspritzmenge Zündzeitpunkt oder ähnliches nicht richtig anpassen kann. Wäre nur interresant zu wissen welcher Sensor es genau ist.
Das mit dem Temperatursensor würde zumindest erklären warum es nur beim Warmen Motor auftritt.
Ich denke das einfachste wäre ihn in die Werkstatt zu geben.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Zoon (14. November 2010)

netter "Schläfer" gefällig? Polo mit TT-S Motor und Fahrwerk ...

Car-Creativ - Galerie - Polo 6R


----------



## mariohanaman (14. November 2010)

was so ein komplettumbau kosten mag?


----------



## Klutten (14. November 2010)

Idealerweise macht man so etwas nur, wenn man ein Spenderfahrzeug hat ...und ein TTS mit Heckschaden ist zum einen sehr selten und zum anderen auch immer noch verdammt teuer. Egal wie du es drehst, wird der Umbau irgendwo zwischen 10.000 - 15.000 Euro alleine bei den Teilen liegen.


----------



## Nekro (14. November 2010)

Wenn man damit mal hinkommt.
Zum Motor musst du ja noch viel mehr Teile kaufen bzw. kann man die kompletten Innereien des TTS übernehmen? Sprich Steuergerät,Pumpen,Schläuche,Leitungen,Getriebe,Kupplung,Antriebsstrang,Diff´s etc.
Aber wenn man das Geld hat bzw. man bereit ist das zu investieren wird das echt ein lustiges Mobil 
Mehr Understatement geht nicht, hinten noch "Polo" "1,2" dranmachen, und ab geht die >Opfersuche<


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. November 2010)

ich befinde mich leider noch immer auf Auto suche und musste meine Ansprüche 'etwas' zurück schrauben. () 
was haltet ihr von dem hier?
KLICK

würde mich 950€ im Jahr an Haftpflicht kosten. Am Preis lässt sich gewiss auch noch etwas drehen. Meine einzigen Bedenken sind die hohe Laufleistung.


----------



## Klutten (15. November 2010)

Um 1.300 Euro wäre der Preis für diese Laufleistung sicher besser angesiedelt. Sollte es also dein Auto werden, dann schau dir definitiv an, ob die Leuchtweitenregulierung geht. Die fällt bei diesen Modellen gerne mal aus und kann nur sehr teuer ausgetauscht werden. Ansonsten muss für den Preis zumindest alles an Wartung gemacht sein, sprich Öl + Filter, Bremse + Flüssigkeit.

950€ Haftpflicht ...ernsthaft? Unglaublich.


----------



## Shibi (15. November 2010)

Ich hätte den Typenklassenkatalog aller Fahrzeuge, falls du Interesse hast schreib mir ne PN. Da kannst du dann gezielt Autos mit günstiger Versicherung raussuchen.

Bei Autos in der PReisklasse solltest du auf alle Fälle drauf achten, dass die Verschleißteile alle gemacht wurden. Bringt ja nix, wenn du ein Auto für 1000€ kaufst und dann nochmal soviel für neue Reifen, Bremsen, Öl, etc. ausgeben darfst.
Achte auch darauf was für ein Vorbesitzer es war. Wenn der Vorbesitzer ein 20 Jähriger "Gangster'" ist würde ich eher die finger von lassen. Dieser Personenkreis kauft sich gerne günstige Autos, fährt sie ein Jahr lang zugrunde und versucht sie dann mit Reperaturstau etc. zu verkaufen. 
Lieber einen Kleinwagen von älteren Leuten kaufen. die achten meistens mehr auf ihre autos, sind nichtmehr im "Matchoalter" und haben auch meistens das Geld kleinere Reparaturen durchzuführen statt sie vor sich hinzuschieben oder selbst irgendwas hinzubasteln.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. November 2010)

Wird die Leuchtweitenregulierung bei der HU mit kontrolliert? Denn DIe soll beim kauf ja erneuert werden. 
Das der Preis etwas höher angesetzt ist, dachte ich mir schon. ich bin schon wenn es 1500€ werden^^ 
jaaaa 950... und das auch nur mit dem Boni von meinem Vater. Ohne sind es 600€ mehr...

E: lichttechnische Einrichtungen werden geprüft - zählt dazu auch die Leuchtweitenregulierung?

@ Shibi 
cool! mal jemand der versteht wonach ich suche  hast gleich Post


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## mariohanaman (15. November 2010)

ich zahl im moment 800€ (hp), allerdings inkl. GWK

aus deinem namen (91) schliesse ich fahranfänger?? dann ist das noch im normalen bereich... allerdings für so ein auto? wo bist du versichert?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. November 2010)

Was ist GWK?
jup Fahranfänger, hab etwa ein halbes Jahr dein Schein und jetzt wird es langsam assi mitm MTB zu fahren bei dem Wetter. 
Bei der HUK (noch nicht). Ich greife (scheinbar) die Prozente bei meinem Vater mit ab. Am ende des Angebotsrechners kommt immer die Frage ob ein Angehöriger/... bei der HUK oder einer anderen Versicherung mindestens in der SF 1/2 ist. Das sollte mein Vater sein^^

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## mariohanaman (15. November 2010)

gwk heißt gebrauchtwagen-kasko. im prinzip vk, deckt also schäden am eigenen wagen ab, aber zb. keine vandalismusschäden. ist also so ein mittelding für wagen, die noch einen gewissen wert haben, wofür aber die vk nicht rentabel ist. 
weiß nicht wer das alles anbietet, aber ADAC ist zum beispiel einer.


----------



## Klutten (15. November 2010)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wird die Leuchtweitenregulierung bei der HU mit kontrolliert?



Leuchtweitenregulierung ist mittlerweile ein K.O.-Kriterium. Allerdings solltest du selbst darauf achten, denn du weißt ja nicht, ob der Prüfingenieur seine Arbeit auch vorschriftsmäßig erledigt hat. Gerade bei manchen Händlern ist das mehr ein Plakettenkleben als eine wirkliche Untersuchung. Es gibt halt in jeder Branche schwarze Schafe. 

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann fahre z.B. selbst zur DEKRA und lass eine *Untersuchung im Umfang einer HU* machen und weise direkt darauf hin, dass du das Auto gerne kaufen möchtest. Nette Prüfingenieure schauen dann oft besonders genau hin, was ja in dem Fall zu deinem Vorteil ist. Kostet eben ~59€ - aber erspart hinterher ne Menge Ärger.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Kostet eben ~59€ - aber erspart hinterher ne Menge Ärger.


Mein Fahrlehrer hat mir damals geraten lieber nen Kasten Bier hinzustellen
Aber der Tipp war auch auf den TÜV bezogen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. November 2010)

muss ich dem Händler zuvor sagen, dass ich das Fahrzeug checken lasse? 
Wie lange würde diese Untersuchung etwa dauern? 
ich würde eh einen befreundeten Mechaniker mitnehmen, der hat gewiss mehr Ahnung als ich.... hoffe ich 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Klutten (15. November 2010)

Die Kiste Bier wäre Vorteilsnahme im Amt oder im schlimmsten Fall Bestechung. Beides leider Straftaten ....aber wenn die Kiste einfach so vor dem Tor steht und niemandem gehört? ...

Du musst dir das Auto ja vom Händler für eine Probefahrt und die Untersuchung leihen (rote Nummer vom Händler). Die Untersuchung im Umfang einer HU dauert ~20-30 Minuten.


----------



## Shibi (15. November 2010)

Jemanden erfahrenen zum Autokauf mitzunehmen ist definitiv nicht verkehrt. Der kann dir dann auch auf einen Blick sagen ob die Bremsen noch gut sind, die Reifen noch in Ordnung sind, ob das Öl noch gut ist etc.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (15. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Jemanden erfahrenen zum Autokauf mitzunehmen ist definitiv nicht verkehrt. Der kann dir dann auch auf einen Blick sagen ob die Bremsen noch gut sind, die Reifen noch in Ordnung sind, ob das Öl noch gut ist etc.
> 
> mfg, Shibi




ölwechsel, bremsen, reifen sind ja eher die kleineren wehwehchen. teurer wirds ja, wenn turbo, zahnriemen, ahcse, oder getriebe etc, halt teure, aufwendige teile, hinüber sind, und das kann auch ein fachmann in den seltensten fällen so beim händler (ohne bühne) erkennen. 

wenn wir grad bei den straftaten sind. ein check beim Tüf(ja ein f  / Dekra o.ä. muss vom verkäufer genehmigt werden, sonst ists nicht erlaubt. Keine ahnung ob es dann eine Straftat oder was auch immer für ein vergehen ist.

aber ein seriöser händler, sollte sowas wohl zustimmen, wenn er nichts (oder nur "normale gebrauchsmängel") zu befürchten hat.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

Hat jemand gestern Grip gesehen?

Erst fuhren R8 Quattro gegen SLS, wobei der SLS auf dieser Bergstrecke verlor, und danach gewann der GT2 RS gegen den R8. Wurde aber auch von der Rally-Legende gefahren.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. November 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Kiste Bier wäre Vorteilsnahme im Amt oder im schlimmsten Fall Bestechung. Beides leider Straftaten ....aber wenn die Kiste einfach so vor dem Tor steht und niemandem gehört? ...
> 
> Du musst dir das Auto ja vom Händler für eine Probefahrt und die Untersuchung leihen (rote Nummer vom Händler). Die Untersuchung im Umfang einer HU dauert ~20-30 Minuten.


Nicht eine richtige HU und auch nicht vom Händler n Auto.
Es war halt so gemeint, dass wenn man sich n Auto von einer Privatperson ansieht, dass man kurz zum TÜV fahren kann, und sie freundlich zu fragen, ob sie mal kurz so das Gröbste durchschauen.


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hat jemand gestern Grip gesehen?
> 
> Erst fuhren R8 Quattro gegen SLS, wobei der SLS auf dieser Bergstrecke verlor, und danach gewann der GT2 RS gegen den R8. Wurde aber auch von der Rally-Legende gefahren.



Oh ja war wirkllich ein cooler Bergsprinnt. Schon unglaublich wie die Teile bergauf schieben und am Ende hatten sie alle die gleiche Farbe wobei der R8 immer noch der schönste Wagen war^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. November 2010)

naja, über geschmack lässt sich streiten^^
Aber war ja klar, gegen n GT2 hat niemand ne chance


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2010)

Also wenn ich mir ne Karre aussuchen dürfte, wäre es definitiv der R8.


----------



## Klutten (15. November 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Es war halt so gemeint, dass wenn man sich n Auto von einer Privatperson ansieht, dass man kurz zum TÜV fahren kann, und sie freundlich zu fragen, ob sie mal kurz so das Gröbste durchschauen.



Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. Was du meinst nennt sich "Untersuchung im Umfang einer HU" und der Unterschied ist halt, dass keine AU gemacht und eben keine Plakette zugeteilt wird.


----------



## mariohanaman (15. November 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Nicht eine richtige HU und auch nicht vom Händler n Auto.
> Es war halt so gemeint, dass wenn man sich n Auto von einer Privatperson ansieht, dass man kurz zum TÜV fahren kann, und sie freundlich zu fragen, ob sie mal kurz so das Gröbste durchschauen.



ist schon klar, aber aber ob nun händler oder privatperson, spielt zumindest bei meiner aussage (chek - illegal, wenn nicht genehmigt) keine rolle. wenn es vom besitzer nicht genehmigt ist, ist es verboten.

was wir meinen ist auch keine HU, sondern ein service, Gebrauchtwagencheck geannt, der jedoch die selben / oder ähnliche Kriterien wie die HU erfüllt.
http://www.dekra.de/de/978

Ob der Tüf-Mann "nur mal so Drüberguckt" ist wohl Glückssache, und hängt wohl eher davon ab, wie der Arbeiter gelaunt ist, und ob er zu tun hat oder nicht. 
Aber wenn du wirklich vorhast mehrere Tausen evtl. zu investieren, bist du mit den 59€ check wohl besser dran, als mit einem "eben mal drüberschauen"


----------



## Klutten (15. November 2010)

Ein Siegel ist noch eine ganz andere Dienstleistung, die nicht benötigt wird. Wenn man nett fragt, dann misst einem der Kollege auch eben die Lackdicke um Schäden aufzuspüren und die ganzen Funktionen im Innenraum und Qualität der Verkleidungen, Kratzern, usw. schafft jeder mit zwei gesunden Augen auch ohne fremde und fachkundige Hilfe. Beim Autokauf ist es Pflicht jedes System zu testen, sei es Heizung, Scheibenwischer, Gurtstraffer, usw. usw. ...eben alles was man betätigen kann.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> ist schon klar, aber aber ob nun händler oder privatperson, spielt zumindest bei meiner aussage (chek - illegal, wenn nicht genehmigt) keine rolle. wenn es vom besitzer nicht genehmigt ist, ist es verboten.


Deswegen davor fragen, ob er denn mit einem Check einverstanden ist.
Wenn er es nicht ist, dann kann man den Kauf gleich getrost vergessen.
Denn dann wird bestimmt etwas verheimlicht


----------



## mariohanaman (15. November 2010)

eben.

aber dieses Siegel verstehe ich als Gebrauchtwagencheck. Das es dann eine Urkunde gibt... nebensache, aber es ist ein check.


----------



## Klutten (15. November 2010)

Ein Siegel ist mehr ein Check (Zustandsbericht) für Autos im Alter bis 3 oder 5 Jahre - halt mit Neuwagencharakter. Nicht aber für Autos jenseits von 10 Jahren. Zudem wird beim Siegel vieles geprüft, was man eben auch selbst ausprobieren kann. Da sind die Dinge, die bei einer HU überprüft werden (z.B. Achsen, Aufhängungen, Bremsen) wesentlich wichtiger für Leute, die den technischen Zustand nicht beurteilen können. Das Siegel ist auch noch teurer.


----------



## mariohanaman (15. November 2010)

nagut, dass kann natürlich sein.


----------



## Shibi (15. November 2010)

> Also wenn ich mir ne Karre aussuchen dürfte, wäre es definitiv der R8.


Ich würde den SLS nehmen. ^^
Er mag das Rennen nicht gewonnen haben aber miner meinung nach ist es immernoch das schönste der drei Autos. Der Porsche GT2 ist mir zu stark auf Sportler getrimmt und der R8 ist zwar sehr schön aber hat nicht das Flair eines SLS. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> hat nicht das Flair eines SLS.



Vom Sound ganz zu schweigen  Da kommt keiner dran.
Trotzdem ist der GT2RS nochmal einen Tick cooler, da seltener, sportlicher und schneller, aber der SLS alltagstauglicher..
hach wen nehm ich bloß


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Ich würde den SLS nehmen. ^^
> Er mag das Rennen nicht gewonnen haben aber miner meinung nach ist es immernoch das schönste der drei Autos.


 
Geschmäcker sind eben doch verschieden. Mir gefällt der SLS nicht so sehr. Er hat zwar Power bis unters Dach, aber optisch würde ich den R8 eben vorziehen.

Aber ich bin ja nicht wählerisch, würde notfalls auch zum 6er BMW von G-Power greifen (800 Pferde).


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

...und ganz nebenbei das schnellste coupe der welt mit 370 topspeed

zu seltenheit.... also weder den porsche (ok, wenn er denn mal anzutreffen ist, ist er meist nur als porsche, nicht aber als gt2 zu identifizieren) noch den sls sieht man wirklich auf freier wildbahn, im gegensatz zu audi, der is dagegen ja fast schon mainstream xD


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

Na klar, son R8 V10 GT sieht man ja tagtäglich 

Und einen GT2 RS erkennt man als "Kenner", Felgen,Bodykit,Hintern und Lackierung sind einzigartig !


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Na klar, son R8 V10 GT sieht man ja tagtäglich
> 
> Und einen GT2 RS erkennt man als "Kenner", Felgen,Bodykit,Hintern und Lackierung sind einzigartig !




ließ den beitrag nochmals, und du wirst feststellen, dass ich schrieb im vergleich zu den andren beiden ist der r8 weit verbreitet. 

und wenn dich mit 150 kmh mehr ein gt2 überholt möcht ich sehen, wie du felgen und bodykit erkennst. klar im stand kein problem, wenn man sich ein wenig für sowas interessiert, aber auf der autobahn, kaum möglich (vorrausgesetzt, er tritt das pedal durch)


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> ...und ganz nebenbei das schnellste coupe der welt mit 370 topspeed



Bist du sicher?
Der Bugatti Veyron ist auch ein Coupe und er läuft ungetunt 407 bzw. als SS abgeregelte 415 km/h.


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

Nein, dein Post war so aufgebaut, das GT2 RS und SLS nicht zu sehen sind, im Gegensatz zum Audi den man oft sieht. Ist ja auch egal...

Wenn mich ein GT2 RS mit 150km/h mehr überholt, erkenne ich ihn an dem speziellen Spoiler und an der schwarzen Motorhaube da ich ihn vorher im Rückspiegel erkenne 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> als SS abgeregelte 415 km/h.



und offen 435


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

bin mal von "normalen" coupes ausgegangen, und nicht von unbezahlbaren supersportlern, wo wir wieder bei der frage sind, was normal bedeutet.


----------



## Sash (16. November 2010)

normal, seriengebautes auto was sich jeder kaufen kann wenn er das nötige kleingeld hat...

bugatti ist lustig. man darf mit den reifen nicht länger als 30min über 400kmh fahren, sonst werden die zu heiß. nur zu dumm das bei dieser fahrweise der tank nur um die 20min hält.


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

prinzipiell richtig, aber es sind 15 min. "erlaubt" und nach 12 min ist der tank leer ^^

und ein ca. 100.000€ m6 + 100.000€ umbau sind "normaler" als 1.4 mio. ohne steuern.


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

Was ist daran lustig? Die Reifen sind halt so gebaut, das sie locker mehr aushalten als der Wagen, aber nicht unnötig viel da es nie dazu kommen wird. Safety first 



> bin mal von "normalen" coupes ausgegangen


Wenn du nur manche Coupes mit in deine "Statistik" einbeziehst, solltest du nicht "schnellste der Welt" sagen, sondern eher "schnellste der nicht zu teuren Coupes"


----------



## Sash (16. November 2010)

kann gut sein, hatte das mal bei grip gehört und die zahlen vergessen.. einfach geraten.


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Wenn du nur manche Coupes mit in deine "Statistik" einbeziehst, solltest du nicht "schnellste der Welt" sagen, sondern eher "schnellste der nicht zu teuren Coupes"



naja aber von manchen zu reden, nur weil einer ausgeschlossen ist, ist auch untertrieben.


----------



## Shibi (16. November 2010)

Naja, wenn ich alle Autos ausschließe die schneller sind als meiner hab ich auch das schnellste Auto der Welt. :/
Entweder man schließt keinen aus oder man muss halt sagen inwiefern es ingegrenzt ist. Das schnellste Coupe der Welt ist es definitiv nicht.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Dustin91 (16. November 2010)

Hi Leute,
ein 20cm langer Kratzer wurde in meine Fahrertür gekratzt(!).
Sieht man deutlich, dass das ein Schlüssel war.
Strich ist am Anfang dünn und wird dann bissl dicker und bleibt konstant in der Dicke zum Ende hin...

Da geht man um 7e zur Arbeit, kommt um halb 4 raus und dann das.
Habe in einer Straße geparkt, am Zaun eines Hauses, dass eine Garage hat.
Hab da extra drauf geachtet, dass ich ja keinen Parkplatz wegnehme...das ist der Dank dafür? 

Tipps, Ideen?
Dumm ist, dass ich in einer Straße geparkt habe, in die nur Anlieger reinfahren dürfen.
Da ist halt ein Schild mit "Anlieger frei" und das Fahrverbotschild mit Motorrad und Auto.
2 Meter vor meinem Auto war das Schild.

Hinterer Siedlungsweg 33, Loßburg - Google Maps

Da wo die Markierung ist, habe ich an einem Zaun geparkt.
Bisschen unterhalb ist auf dem Foto, auf der Straße, was weißes zu sehen.
Auf der Höhe war ungefähr das Schild angebracht.


----------



## Sash (16. November 2010)

ich kam mal aus der disco, da wurde auf der fahrerseite die hintere tür eingetreten. also so eine fette delle war da drin, mit schuhabdruck. gibt schon idioten.


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

naja wo der wagen geparkt hat spielt ja keine rolle.

entweder du hast ne vollkasko, die dir vandalismus-schäden, wenn von dir gemeldet, ersetzt, oder du hast einfach pech gehabt.

was ich auf jedenfall amchen würde ist zur polizei gehen und eine anzeige gegen unbekannt schreiben lassen. erhoff dir da nicht zu viel, aber es könnte ja sein, dass evtl. zum beispiel eine kamera die sache gefilmt hat, oder in letzter zeit in der gegend sich solche vandalen häufen. ansonsten hart, aber nunmal pesch gehabt.


leute ihr stellt es grad da, als ob ich 100 auro´s ausgeschlossen hätte. geht doch nciht von einem extrem ins andre. es ist 1 auto, und das nur weil ich es nicht bedacht hatte.


----------



## Shibi (16. November 2010)

Das mit dem Kratzer ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Ich versteh einfach nicht warum Leute sowas machen. 
Leider ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass du auf dem Schaden sitzenbleibst. Außer es wird derjenige gefunden der das gemacht hat. Evtl. kannst du mal bei den Anwohnern klingeln und fragen ob sie etwas gesehen haben, vielleicht hast du ja Glück.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Dustin91 (16. November 2010)

So wie ich die Gegend einschätze, waren das die Hausbesitzer selber.
Kein anderes Auto in der Straße war verkratzt.
Und mit Glück zahlt unsere Vollkasko auch Vandalismus.
50m entfernt von der Straße ist eine große Firma: http://www.arburg.com/com/DE/de/index.jsp

Da hat vielleicht eine Überwachungskamera was aufgeschnappt. 
Da muss ich morgen gleich mal nachfragen.
Denn dort arbeite ich zur Zeit als Ferienjobber.


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

vandalismus ist ein grundstein der vk
die frage ist ob es rentabel ist, da ggf. der sf-rabatt anders gestuft wird, bin aber kein versicherrungsfachmann, also einfahc mal nachfragen.


----------



## nyso (16. November 2010)

Das war unter Garantie das Dankeschön der Hausbesitzer
Dafür das du als Nicht-Anlieger im Anliegerbereich parkst. So sind die Leute nunmal oft.
Versuchen solltest du es auf jeden Fall bei der Versicherung, selbst wenn sie nicht die gesamte Summe zahlen kannst du dir was erhoffen. 

Aber vergiss nicht, laut STVO hättest du da gar nicht stehen dürfen^^

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man im absoluten Halteverbot parkt und man dann eine Beule hat? Also mit TK oder VK?


----------



## Dustin91 (16. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Aber vergiss nicht, laut STVO hättest du da gar nicht stehen dürfen^^


Ja, das weiß ich
Aber da standen so viele andere Autos auch, z.b. auch aus Maribor, einer Stadt in Slowenien 4 Autos weiter. Und dieses Auto gehört zufällig den Verwandten von unseren Nachbarn. Also weiß ich, dass die auch keine Anlieger in der Straße waren
So ein extrem gutes Kennzeichengedächtnis ist schon ganz nett.


----------



## nyso (16. November 2010)

Nur weil alle zu schnell fahren darfst du ja nicht auch zu schnell fahren

Mit dem Argument solltest du also weder der Polizei noch der Versicherung kommen

BTW: Die Sprüche in deiner Sig sind ja mal krass


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

das mit dem nicht dort parken dürfen spielt in dem fall keine rolle. wenn du zur polizei hingehst und sagst du seist eben 50 zu shcnell gefahren, bekommst du auch kein fahrverbot aufgebrummt.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> BTW: Die Sprüche in deiner Sig sind ja mal krass


Ist ein Spruch, sollte ich irgendwie zusammenfügen
Morgen gehe ich eine Anzeige erstatten.
Erst mal mit dem Versicherungsmensch quatschen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> leute ihr stellt es grad da, als ob ich 100 auro´s ausgeschlossen hätte. geht doch nciht von einem extrem ins andre. es ist 1 auto, und das nur weil ich es nicht bedacht hatte.



Es gibt ein paar Serienfahrzeuge die in diesem Geschwindigkeitsbereich sind und reihenweise Tuningfahrzeuge besonders wenn man die ganzen Tuningobjekte auf Corvette Basis mit ein bezieht.

Aber wie auch immer. Der besagte BMW stellt in keinster Weise was besonderes dar. Insofern trägt er keinen "das ... Auto der Welt" Titel.


----------



## Shibi (16. November 2010)

Du solltest schnell bei der Firma nachfragen nach den Überwachungsvideos, die werden manchmal nach 24 Stunden wieder überschrieben.
Aber erhoff dir nicht zuviel, ich vermute auf dem Video wirst du bestenfalls sehen können, dass einer dein auto verkratzt hat, wenn er nicht ausgerechnet in einem der Häuser verschwindet wird es dir nicht viel weiterhelfen können. Auf diese Distanz wirst du vorraussichtlich kein Gesicht erkennen können.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

also wie ich die situation einschätze (google maps bild) denk ich auch nicht das von dieser firma in dem bereich eine überwachung stattfindet ...

ahcso ich hab ja vergessen. ihr seid ja passionierte bugatti-/ Ferrari-/ koenigsegg-fahrer, dass ein 800ps starker bmw nichts besondres ist. da ja so oder so geschwindigkeiten von 370 auch mit einem seriengolf gefahren werden könne... is ja nichts dabei ... kann ja sogutiwe jeder heutzutage.


----------



## Shibi (16. November 2010)

Bin schon paarmal mit einem Auto gefahren das eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 350 hat. ^^

Ein 800PS starker BMW ist zwar nichts alltägliches, aber so geil finde ich den auch nicht. Wenn man mal davon absieht, dass man so ziemlich nirgendwo 370 fahren kann kenne ich defintiv schönere Autos. Er mag vielleicht 800PS haben aber es ist trotzdem "nur" ein 6er BMW. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (16. November 2010)

ok das man nirgends soschnell fahren kann ist klar. aber dennoch wird jedem der nicht einen bugatti fährt die kinnlade runterreißen, wenn er mit so einem wagen in kontackt kommt. zumal er ja davon ausgeht, dass es nur ein BMW ist,..... und dann schmeisst man das Motörchen an.


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Auf diese Distanz wirst du vorraussichtlich kein Gesicht erkennen können.



Brauch man ja nicht. Mit etwas Glück sieht man wo der Mensch hingeht.
Wenn er in ein Haus geht, weißt du wo er wohnt. Aber so blöd muss man dann erst einmal sein 

Was mit viel Glück helfen würde, Schlüssel von den Anwohnern angucken. Aber das machen die nicht mit und die Polizei auch nicht, bei sowas ist die Chance den Übeltäter zu finden sehr gering.
Kannst ja die umliegenden Bewohner ansprechen ob sie was gesehen haben, vllt. wird einer nervös


----------



## ich558 (16. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Bin schon paarmal mit einem Auto gefahren das eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 350 hat. ^^
> 
> Ein 800PS starker BMW ist zwar nichts alltägliches, aber so geil finde ich den auch nicht. Wenn man mal davon absieht, dass man so ziemlich nirgendwo 370 fahren kann kenne ich defintiv schönere Autos. Er mag vielleicht 800PS haben aber es ist trotzdem "nur" ein 6er BMW.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Also mir persönlich ist der Topspeed egal solange die Kiste ca 250 km/h mindesten geht viel wichtiger ist mir die Beschleunigung. Nicht umbedingt weil ich bei jeder Ampel per Kickdown von 0-100 zische sonder da man genug Reserven hat um mal bei höherem Tempo schön abzuziehen


----------



## roadgecko (16. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> ok das man nirgends soschnell fahren kann ist klar. aber dennoch wird jedem der nicht einen bugatti fährt die kinnlade runterreißen, wenn er mit so einem wagen in kontackt kommt. zumal er ja davon ausgeht, dass es nur ein BMW ist,..... und dann schmeisst man das Motörchen an.



Das erinnert mich an einen Audi den ich mal gesehen hatte. 
Vier Armdicke Endrohre sonst sah der ganz normal aus... bis auf den kleinen Schriftzug "Jage nicht, was du nicht erlegen kannst"


----------



## ich558 (16. November 2010)

Das kenn ich auch wenn man an einem scheinbar normalen Audi vorbeigeht und dann lächelt einem ein kleiner "RS6" Schriftzug entgegen


----------



## roadgecko (16. November 2010)

wobei manche den wohl garnicht erst bestellt haben


----------



## Shibi (16. November 2010)

> Also mir persönlich ist der Topspeed egal solange die Kiste ca 250 km/h mindesten geht viel wichtiger ist mir die Beschleunigung. Nicht umbedingt weil ich bei jeder Ampel per Kickdown von 0-100 zische sonder da man genug Reserven hat um mal bei höherem Tempo schön abzuziehen



Ich sehe das genauso. Da ich zu 90% nur auf der Autobahn nterwegs bin ist mir wichtig, dass er auch bei über 100 noch genug Leistung hat. Und mehr als 250 fahre ich eigentlich auch fast nie.
Und Ampelrennen... Sind eigentlich immer ziemlich langweillig, sowas machen größtenteils irgendwelche halbstarken mit ihren 60PS Golf oder ihren 316er BMW. Da reicht ja schon 1/4 Gas um sie abzuhängen.



> Das erinnert mich an einen Audi den ich mal gesehen hatte.
> Vier Armdicke Endrohre sonst sah der ganz normal aus... bis auf den kleinen Schriftzug "Jage nicht, was du nicht erlegen kannst"



Den Schriftzug muss ich mir glaub auch auf meinen Audi kleben. 
Nur dass ich lediglich 2 Versteckte Endrohre hinten dran habe. Also noch unauffälliger. 
Der perfekte Wolf im Schafspelz. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ich558 (16. November 2010)

Apropo Wolf im Schafspelz^^
YouTube - GRIP - Wölfe im Schafspelz (1/2)


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Der perfekte Wolf im Schafspelz.



Was fährst du?


----------



## ich558 (16. November 2010)

Warscheindlich sowas wie nen TT(R)(S)


----------



## Shibi (16. November 2010)

Nein einen Audi A6 mit nem V6 Biturbo. 

Ein TT RS wäre natürlich auch schön...


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Nein einen Audi A6 mit nem V6 Biturbo.
> 
> Ein TT RS wäre natürlich auch schön...



Solange es nicht der Alte A6 2.7T ist, denn der zieht die Wurst nicht vom Brot.


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

Hatten wir doch schonmal, der Vorgänger des Aktuellen oder sowas.
Hab den Shibi doch schonmal ausgefragt darüber, erinnere mich an ein Chiptuning, kommt das hin?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch schonmal, der Vorgänger des Aktuellen oder sowas.
> Hab den Shibi doch schonmal ausgefragt darüber, erinnere mich an ein Chiptuning, kommt das hin?



OK, dann machen nur die Viertel-Gas-Sprüche wenig Sinn ?!


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

Für einen 60PS Golf wird wohl Viertel-Gas reichen, so lahm ist der A6 bestimmt nicht 
Kenne ihn zwar nicht, aber bei 2,7L Biturbo mit ordentlichem Chiptuning sollte doch Dampf hinter sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Für einen 60PS Golf wird wohl Viertel-Gas reichen, so lahm ist der A6 bestimmt nicht
> Kenne ihn zwar nicht, aber bei 2,7L Biturbo mit ordentlichem Chiptuning sollte doch Dampf hinter sein.



Werksseitig braucht das Ding schlimmstenfalls über 8 Sekunden auf 100. Zum Vergleich ein 5er mit kleinstmöglichem 4 Zylinder Diesel ist etwa eine halbe Sekunde langsamer  . Insofern ist gegen aktuelle Autos kaum ein Stich zu machen.


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

wir reden hier eigentlich von 1/4-Gas bei einem 60PS Golf, nicht von einem aktuellen 5er mit Dieselschub  Da wird es natürlich nicht so einfach sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> wir reden hier eigentlich von 1/4-Gas bei einem 60PS Golf, nicht von einem aktuellen 5er mit Dieselschub  Da wird es natürlich nicht so einfach sein.



Oh bitte. Es gibt keinen Dieselschub, wenn dann kommt der Druck vom Lader. Habe übrigens den kleinen Diesel nur als Vergleich rangezogen, da er die langsamste Motorisierung für den 5er ist.

Wie auch immer. Ist eben kein Paradekandidat für das in Grund und Boden fahren von irgendwelchen Autos.


----------



## Nekro (16. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oh bitte. Es gibt keinen Dieselschub



Nicht? Dann glaub ich du bist noch nie nen kräftigen Diesel gefahren.

Fahr mal z.B. nen 330d, schalte früh in den 2. und lass ihn "ausrollen" bis zur Gasanhebung. Dann gib Vollgas. Bei ca. 1700 U/min wird das Köpfchen schlagartig nach hinten katapultiert.
Mach das gleiche mit nem starken Benziner und Turbo, siehe da, es passiert nicht so ruckartig und viel geschmeidiger. Es sei denn man hat irgendeinen getunten Wagen wo der Turbo erst spät einsetzt, ab 4000 U/min o.Ä.



> wenn dann kommt der Druck vom Lader


Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber trotzdem tritt das Phänomen fast ausschließlich bei Dieselmotoren auf. Der Dieselmotor hat nunmal mehr Power untenrum und viel mehr Drehmoment, was aber fast wieder nur am Lader liegt.
Von daher kann man als Überbegriff schon Dieselschub sagen 
Das der Diesel das nicht allein erzeugt, sollte jedem klar sein...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Nicht? Dann glaub ich du bist noch nie nen kräftigen Diesel gefahren.



Ist halt immer die Frage was ist Stark. Mein Limit war ein ML400CDi, bzw. 740d. Aber ohne die beiden Lader würde da überhaupt nichts kommen.



Nekro schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber trotzdem tritt das Phänomen fast ausschließlich bei Dieselmotoren auf. Der Dieselmotor hat nunmal mehr Power untenrum und viel mehr Drehmoment, was aber wieder am Lader liegt.
> Von daher kann man als Überbegriff schon Dieselschub sagen
> Das der Diesel allein das nicht erzeugt, sollte jedem klar sein...



Und wieder ein Vorurteil das es zu wiederlegen gilt.
Schauen wir mal anhand von 2 Beispielen wer mehr Schub wie früh liefert.

BMW 335i (single Turbo) vs. BMW 330d. 
335i 400 Nm von 1.200 Upm bis 5.000 Upm, 0->100 5,6 Sekunden
330d 520 Nm von 1.750 Upm bis 3.000 Upm, 0->100 6,1 Sekunden

Audi A4 2.0 TFSi vs. Audi A4 2.0 TDi
A4 2.0 TFSi 350 Nm von 1.500 Upm bis 4.200 Upm, 0->100 6,9 Sekunden
A4 2.0 TDI 350 Nm von 1.750 Upm bis 2.500 Upm, 0->100 8,3 Sekunden

Wenn man jetzt noch weiß das die Otto Motoren jewilsw nur etwa halb soviel Ladedruck (ca. 0,6 zu ca. 1,2 bar) haben sollte einem das mal zu denken geben.


----------



## Nekro (17. November 2010)

Man lernt ja nie aus,deswegen:
erklär mir dann mal, warum der Schub bei einem Diesel so plötzlich und heftig auftritt, während er in einem Benziner eher sanft kommt und warum die Aussage falsch ist: 
"Der Dieselmotor hat nunmal mehr Power untenrum"
Auf dem Blatt sollte es anders aussehen, nur in der Praxis nicht.

Hier ein nettes Video.
Trotz total versautem Start vom Diesel holt er fast noch auf bis ~120 km/h
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bsn1pn1QBI&feature=fvw


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Man lernt ja nie aus,deswegen:
> erklär mir dann mal, warum der Schub bei einem Diesel so plötzlich und heftig auftritt, während er in einem Benziner eher sanft kommt und warum die Aussage falsch ist:
> "Der Dieselmotor hat nunmal mehr Power untenrum"
> Auf dem Blatt sollte es anders aussehen, nur in der Praxis nicht.



Weil Dieselmotoren eine relativ unsaubere Kraftentfaltung gekoppelt mit einem meist vorhandenen Turboloch haben. Deshalb wirkt der Leistungseinsatz besonders heftig. Nur da sich Uhren nicht von subjektiven Eindrücken täuschen lassen gibt es teilweise eine riesige Differenz zwischen der gefühlten und der gemessenen Leistung.

Das Turboloch ist beim Diesel deshalb so groß weil die Abhängigkeit vom Lader so groß ist. Die meisten Dieselmotoren aktueller Bauart arbeiten mit Ladedrücken oberhalb von einem bar. Bei Ottomotoren findet man solche Ladedrücke typischerweise eher bei "Sportmotoren". Z.B. der TT-S arbeitet mit 1,2 bar und mobilisiert so aus 2 Litern Hubraum 272 PS. Bei gleichem Ladedruck hat der 2 Liter TDi 170 PS.

Und deshalb lache ich mich in der Praxis kaputt wenn ein Fahrer irgendeiner Ölheizung denkt er wäre unüberholbar und dann kann man mit relativ wenig Motorleistung vorbeifahren, da sie nicht nur gefühlt sondern eben messbar vorhanden ist.

Falls du glaubst das tatsächlich das Selbstzünderprinzip für die tolle "Dieselleistung" verantwortlich wäre. Dann empfehle ich eine Fahrt in einem der letzten SDi Motoren (ist ein TDi ohne Turbo). Der leistet dann um die 70 PS und um die 140 Nm bei 2 Liter Hubraum und geht in rund 18 Sekunden auf 100  . Zum Vergleich, ein halbwegs gut konstruierter Saug Otto Motor aus den letzten 20 Jahren hat etwa 100 Nm pro Liter Hubraum.

Ein Teil des Irrglaubens ist dadurch begründet das man oftmals Dieselmotoren nur als Turbo fährt, bei Ottomotoren gab es in der Vergangenheit primär Sauger. Zum Glück wandelt es sich derzeit stark.
Die andere Hälfte des Irrglaubens wird auch von der Motorpresse und dem Handel geprägt. Dort wird Drehmoment deutlich überbewertet. Aber Drehmoment alleine sagt relativ wenig über die Fahrleistungen eines Fahrzeugs. Die Leistung hingegen ist schon etwas Aussagekräftiger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2010)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass bei Dieselmotoren die Leistung der der Menge des eingesprizenten Kraftstoffs abhängig ist, also egal wie hoch die Drehzahl gerade ist, Abgase sind immer genügend da.
Beim Benziner ist das nicht so, da muss man mit recht kleinen Turbos gegen arbeiten und kleinere Turbos haben zwar ein besseres Ansprechverhalten, was Abgase angeht, weil sie weniger Eigenmasse haben, aber sie können nicht so viel Ladedruck ab.

Außerdem kann man Dieselmotoren eh nicht mit Ottomotoren vergleichen.
Die Prinzipien sind zu unterschiedlich, ein Dieselmotor ohne Aufladung ist völlig kraftlos, aber auch mit Aufladung ist er immer noch deutlich sparmsamer als ein Benzinmotor ohne Aufladung und trotzdem spritziger.


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2010)

> Solange es nicht der Alte A6 2.7T ist, denn der zieht die Wurst nicht vom Brot.


Der Serien 2.7T ist wirklich kein Wunderfahrzeug, den kann man am besten mit einem 3 Lieter Sauger vergleichen. Aber mit ein paar kleinen Modifikationen kann man dann doch ordentlich Leistung aus dem Motor holen. 
Im A6 Forum ist einer unterwegs der hat 15-20000€ in seinen 2.7T gesteckt und jetzt eine Leistung jenseits der 600PS. Hat mal 7,76s von 100-200 gemessen. 
Ganz so viel hab ich nicht reingesteckt, aber gegen einen S6 mit dem 4.2 V8 bin ich schon erfolgreich angetreten.  Nur den RS6 werde ich vermutlich nicht ganz packen.



> Wenn man jetzt noch weiß das die Otto Motoren jewilsw nur etwa halb  soviel Ladedruck (ca. 0,6 zu ca. 1,2 bar) haben sollte einem das mal zu  denken geben.


Ich finde es unsinnig, dass Ottomotoren nur mit so weig Ladedruck betrieben werden. Die Serienlader des 2.7T arbeiten mit 0,6-0,7 Bar. Und das obwohl die K03 Lader bis zu 1,3 oder sogar 1,4 Bar verkraften.
Nur durch die Anhebung des Ladedrucks und ein paar kleine Änderungen am Motorsteuergerät kann man deutlich mehr Leistung rausholen.
Noch Interresanter wirds natürlich wenn man auf die K04 Lader umrüstet. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (17. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Und das obwohl die K03 Lader bis zu 1,3 oder sogar 1,4 Bar verkraften.



Die Lader schon, Pleuel,Kurbelwelle und alle anderen Innereien treten denke ich mal irgendwo an die Belastbarkeitsgrenze 
Daher wird bei so einem Umbau meistens auch der Zylinder und co. überholt um ihn "robuster" zu machen.


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2010)

Ein bisschen mehr Leistung vertragen sie normalerweise problemlos.
Muss den Maik mal fragen was er bei seinem 600 PS Umbau alles ausgetauscht hat. Ich glaube nicht, dass er die Pleuel und die Kurbelwelle etc. ausgetauscht hat. Das einzige was der Belastung nicht standgehalten hat war meines Wissens bisher die Kupplung. Aber das war ja zu erwarten.

MfG, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (17. November 2010)

wie du schon sagtest ein bisschen ... aber nicht so viel, dass 600ps möglich sind. da spielen auch faktoren wie getriebe eine rolle.


----------



## Nekro (17. November 2010)

Aus 2XX Serienpferdchen über 600 rausgeholt ohne was zu verändern außer Motorsteuerung und Turbolader? Bzw. wofür hat er denn 20.000 Euro dagelassen`?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Benziner ist das nicht so, da muss man mit recht kleinen Turbos gegen arbeiten und kleinere Turbos haben zwar ein besseres Ansprechverhalten, was Abgase angeht, weil sie weniger Eigenmasse haben, aber sie können nicht so viel Ladedruck ab.



Wie bereits erwähnt gibt es auch Ottomotoren die mit ebensoviel (oder mehr) Ladedruck arbeiten. Nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied das dann relativ viel Leistung abgegeben wird. Für Diesel sind Ladedrücke um 1,2 Bar normal. Aber auch der TT-S (2 Liter, 272 PS), der TT-RS (2,5 Liter, 340 PS) oder Porsche Turbo S (3,8 Liter, 530 PS) arbeiten mit 1,2 bis 1,4 bar Ladedruck.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man Dieselmotoren eh nicht mit Ottomotoren vergleichen.



Grundsätzlich kann man erstmal alle Motoren miteinander vergleichen. Entscheidend ist nur was "hinten" rauskommt. Und der Diesel punktet durch seinen hohen Wirkungsgrad eher beim Verbrauch als bei den Fahrleistungen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Prinzipien sind zu unterschiedlich, ein Dieselmotor ohne Aufladung ist völlig kraftlos, aber auch mit Aufladung ist er immer noch deutlich sparmsamer als ein Benzinmotor ohne Aufladung und trotzdem spritziger.



Das Dieselmotoren spritziger als Saug-Otto-Motoren wären, wäre mir mehr als neu. Ist wohl einer der Gründe warum soviele Sportwagen auf drehfreudige Dieselmotoren setzen  .


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2010)

Jo, das Getriebe hat er auch verblasen, hab ich grad nachgelesen. Aber er meint das resultierte aus einem Verschalter. 

Hab grad mal nachgelesen und eine Liste gefunden was er alles geändert hat, sogar mit Preisen:



> - Bremse vorn =1545 €
> - Bremse hinten RS4 = 370 €
> - Einspritzleiste RS4 = 180 €
> - Ansaugbrücke = 249 €
> ...



mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (17. November 2010)

Das sieht interessant aus!
Also hat er doch "etwas" am Motor gemacht 

Aus einem Verschalter ein Getriebeschaden? Da muss er aber ordentlich den Gang reingehämmert haben, und zwar ohne Kupplung 
Gibt es von dem Audi Bilder/Videos?


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2010)

Hab ein Video gefunden.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkCv_wPCa2w

Edit: Funktioniert das Video? Bei mir komischerweise nur wenn ich in den Editor gehe.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## mariohanaman (17. November 2010)

das ist kein link oder so, sondern nur ein buchstabenwirrwarr...


----------



## nyso (17. November 2010)

Man findet es aber trotzdem


----------



## mariohanaman (17. November 2010)

aber nur per manueller suche mit dem namen


----------



## Klutten (17. November 2010)

Die Armaturentafel leuchtet ja wie ein Tannenbaum. Da war ja wieder ein richtiger Könner am Werk.  Hauptsache die Karre rennt, aber bei wichtigen Dingen pfuschen.


----------



## Nekro (17. November 2010)

Was soll denn das alles sein?
- Kühlwassertemp. zu hoch
- Motorlampe
- ABS-Leuchte 
- ESP-Lämpchen
aber was ist dieser komische Springbrunnen? Könnte Wischwascher sein, sieht aber auch aus wie die Reifendruckkontrollanzeige  


Ist das ein Video von dem Foren-Audi oder einfach nur ein Beispiel für´s Tuning?


----------



## Shibi (18. November 2010)

Die Sensoren hat er noch nicht angepasst. Und da der A6 alles genau überwacht bringt er natürlich eine Fehlermeldung wenn irgendwas außerhalb der Serienparameter läuft. 

Das video ist von dem 600Ps Audi. 
Ist übrigens ein Meilentacho. ^^

Edit: 





> das ist kein link oder so, sondern nur ein buchstabenwirrwarr...


Jetzt muss mir mal einer erklären warum es im Editor funktioniert und hier nur ein Buchstabenwirrwarr rauskommt. :/

Hab nochmal bisschen rumgespielt, jetzt sehe ich nur eine leere Fläche, dafür kein Buchstabenwirrwarr mehr. ^^
Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd für dieses Forum. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (18. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Ist übrigens ein Meilentacho.



ach echt? hab mich schon gewundert  *hust*
Hat er den Wagen importiert oder liegts am Tacho, hat ja schließlich ein RS6 Symbol unten links im Drehzahlmesser.


----------



## 1821984 (18. November 2010)

immer diese Aussagen "leistung um 300% erhöht aber am Block selbst brauchst nichts machen".

so ein quatsch! In der Regel kann ein Motor von seinen mechanischen Teilen so ca. 40% an Leistungszufachs ab. Danach sollte man den Unterbau aufmöbeln! Es gibt natürlich einige Komponenten, welche immer auffallen.Dabei sollte man bedenken, das auch nahezu gleiche Motoren (vom1,8t gibts ja gleich 10 verschiedene) nicht gleich sind von den Innerrein!!!

Das bei Dieselmotoren der Ladedruck soooo hoch ist, ist ja schön. Wie schon geschrieben wurde ist der bei Benziner teils genauso hoch. Nur das denn wesentlich mehr passiert!

VAG= 1,9/2,0 TDI mit 140PS und so ca. 1,2 Bar
        1,8T mit 180PS mit ca. 0,6-0,8 Bar
naja das wurde ja alles schon geschrieben.

Ein Biturbo z.B ist nur ein Biturbo damit er nicht aufn mal so brachial los schiebt sondern ganz gemütlich eine gleichmäßige Kraftentfaltung hat. z.B wird bei einem 1/4 Meile Auto dann beide Turbos raus und ein großer rein gebaut, welcher dann mit ca. 1,7 Bar betrieben wird. So kommt man dann an seine 600PS+
Dieser Motor hat geschätzt übers halbe Drehzahlband ein zu großes Turboloch. Wenn dieses aber dann mal irgendwann gefüllt ist und der Turbo seine 1,7 Bar aufbauen kann, zerreist es einem gleich die Achse oder Getriebe usw. wenn man vernünftig arbeitet!

Ach und die ganzen Lämpchen, naja da haben mal so 3 von 4 nichts mit einem Motorumbau zu tun. 
-ABS ist nunmal Bremse und sollte laufen!!!
-ESP ist nunmal beim Beschleunigen und sollte auch laufen. Kann ja auch ausgeschaltet sein. Oder ein Sensor ist durch und nun funzt beides nicht mehr. Aber für den Motor ist das uninteressant.

-Kühlmitteltemp. zu hoch. ist eigentlich auch ein anderes Problem!
-Das einzige ist die MK-Leuchte. Das kann dann doch an Unterdruckschläuche oder son Quatsch liegen. Vielleicht auch einfach am Kat, wenn es ein anderer ist.

Aber warum zu teufel hohlt man sich Audi teile und baut die ein? Damit es einfacher geht? Turbolader für 1800€. Naja schön bescheuert. Für soviel Geld bekommt man einen großen der locker bis 800PS mit macht und nicht gleich dicke Backen, wenn man ausversehen den Ladedruck um 0,2 Bar zu hoch ansetzt. Da zerreist es einen eher den Block.


----------



## Shibi (18. November 2010)

> Hat er den Wagen importiert oder liegts am Tacho, hat ja schließlich ein RS6 Symbol unten links im Drehzahlmesser.


Er hat einen RS6 Tacho eingebaut, dass es ein Meilentacho geworden ist war vermutlich mehr oder weniger Zufall.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Benne123 (18. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber warum zu teufel hohlt man sich Audi teile und baut die ein? Damit es einfacher geht? Turbolader für 1800€. Naja schön bescheuert. Für soviel Geld bekommt man einen großen der locker bis 800PS mit macht und nicht gleich dicke Backen, wenn man ausversehen den Ladedruck um 0,2 Bar zu hoch ansetzt. Da zerreist es einen eher den Block.



Schönen Garrettlader  So in Richtung GT35 oder GT40 
Aber Auditeile sind keinesfalls schlecht.
Bei den alten Audi 200 20V und den S2 hat man/nimmt man zur Leistungssteigerung gerne originale Auditeile, wie z.B. den KKK24/7200 Lader ausm RS2.


YouTube - Audi S2 814HP

Hot!

Zum Thema Lader:
Wir fahren auch mit 1.5bar Überdruck durch die Gegend, aber mit nem Benziner (gleicher Motor wie in dem Video: alter 5zyl. 20v-Turbo) und man hat eben beim Benziner nicht nur das begrenzte Drehzahlbald zur Verfügung, sondern deutlich mehr Spielraum.


----------



## 1821984 (18. November 2010)

Ich sag ja nicht das die schlecht sind. Nur das die bischen teuer sind!!!


----------



## Zoon (18. November 2010)

Fall einer noch nen großen Lader braucht - ich hab da noch was im Lager 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag4nLpu1nJ0


----------



## Witcher (18. November 2010)

na das ist doch mal ein Lader


----------



## Nekro (18. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> -ABS ist nunmal Bremse und sollte laufen!!!
> -ESP ist nunmal beim Beschleunigen und sollte auch laufen.


Falsch und...falsch.
ABS-Leuchte wird wohl an sein, weil er nicht mehr die Originalen Stopper verbaut hat sondern hoffentlich dicke 8-Kolben 
ESP ist aus, um beim Start ungeregelt loszukommen. Sobald Schlupf auftritt fängt das ESP ja an zu regeln, außerdem könnten auch hier wieder Probleme mit den Bremsen auftreten was der Grund für die Fehlermeldung sein könnte, kenne mich dort aber nicht genau aus.
Da müsste Klutten mal helfen, der weiß das ( sollte )


----------



## 1821984 (18. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Falsch und...falsch.
> ABS-Leuchte wird wohl an sein, weil er nicht mehr die Originalen Stopper verbaut hat sondern hoffentlich dicke 8-Kolben
> ESP ist aus, um beim Start ungeregelt loszukommen. Sobald Schlupf auftritt fängt das ESP ja an zu regeln




Ja ja. Aber auch mit anderen Bremssätteln und 8 Kolben oder sonstigen Belägen wird er immer noch ein Raddrehzahlsensor haben, der die Raddrehzahl misst und so ein Signal dann zum Steuergerät vom ABS sendet oder meinst du nicht auch.
Das das ESP ausgeschaltet sein kann, hatte ich ja geschrieben, es sei denn es ist ein Raddrehzahlsensor defekt, dann funzt beides nicht mehr. Oder wie bitte schön meinst du, funktioniert das ganze?

Oder hat Porsche etwa kein ABS? LOL Meinetwegen kann er es auch ausgebaut haben, dann sollte dieses Auto aber schnellstens von der Strasse geholt werden. Nicht umsonst gibt es den TÜV usw.. Denn wer 600PS+ hat sollte in so einem Auto auch ABS haben!!!


----------



## Nekro (18. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Oder hat Porsche etwa kein ABS?



Wieso sollte er keines haben?
Der Audi hat Tuningbremsen, vllt. gibt es dort keinen Sender. Der ganze Wagen dürfte wahrscheinlich keine Zulassung bekommen.


----------



## 1821984 (18. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er keines haben?
> Der Audi hat Tuningbremsen, vllt. gibt es dort keinen Sender. Der ganze Wagen dürfte wahrscheinlich keine Zulassung bekommen.



Wenns so ist, sollte aber auch garnichts mehr vom ABS verbaut sein wie Hydraulikblock und Steuergerät und Lämpchen usw. Wer in der Lage ist ein Auto dermaßen aufzubauen und abzustimmen, sollte auch in der Lage sein das ABS denn komplett wegzuschalten/auszubauen, und nicht einfach nur ohne Sensor fahren und der Rest ist scheißegal.

Und ich habe noch nie aber wirklich nie, ein Bremsanlage, wohl möglich noch mit 380mm Scheiben usw. gesehen, die keine ABS-Vorbereitung haben! Gesehen für so ein Auto!!! Das ist ja nicht einfach nen Adapter für nen 83èr Golf oder so.

Auf jedenfall ist bei der Gesamtsumme sowas nicht hinzunehmen. Jedenfalls für mich nicht. Entweder ich hab ein Funktionierendes ABS oder ich hab da garnichts drin aber nicht mit so Lampe an und dann doch nicht. Das ist halbherzig, was bei 600PS+ schnell na hinten losgehen kann. Ich bin selbst nicht der Sicherheitsmensch, aber manche Sachen gehen einfach mal garnicht.

weis man ob das Auto im Alltag bewegt wird?

Mit Auto von der Strasse holen wegen ABS, meine ich speziel für ein Auto was nicht schon 20 Jahre alt ist und wo eigentlich auch ein ABS drin ist.

Wenn es nur für 1/4 Meile ist, meinetwegen aber trotzdem ist es nicht gut gemacht. Hauptsache im Gesicht drückt es. Manchmal hilft es auch, wenns im Nacken drückt!!!

Was mich auch grad mal interessiert, was für Kolben hat er verbaut, weil er schreibt, das er nur 380€ ausgegeben hat dafür.


----------



## Nekro (18. November 2010)

Nur weil eine Lampe leuchtet und man weiß, das man den Wagen so aufgebaut hat das sie leuchtet.
Mit den anderen Bremsen muss doch eigentlich einiges am ABS-System umgestellt werden, wenn das nicht gemacht wurde gibt es evtl. Fehlermeldungen. Bremsen tut er ja trotzdem. Es muss einem nur Bewusst sein, das dort etwas blockieren kann^^
Das ist ein Tuning Auto, da ist nie alles perfekt...
Bei so einem Projekt, wo alles verändert wird, bleibt es wohl nicht aus das der Bordcomputer Abweichungen von den normalen Werten meldet.


----------



## 1821984 (19. November 2010)

Das trifft wohl auf Traktionskontrolle und auch ESP zu. Aber das ABS tritt einfach nur in Kraft, wenn die Räder blockieren!

Es ist dort unrelevant, ob der wagen nun 40 oder 600PS hat! Auch die Rad/Reifenkombi ist egal. Das ABS löst die Bremse bei blockierenden Rädern. Was soll man da nun einstellen können? Wie hart oder weich das ABS regelt kann ja sein aber dann ist es eingestellt und die Lampe ist aus!!!

Nur weil ich mir jetzt vielleicht 330mm einbaue anstatt die 312mm Serie ist nicht gleich meine ABS-lampe an. 
Naja mir ist es egal wie die Leute teilweise rumfahren. Aber wenn ich ein Auto sehe, welches aufs übelste Umgebaut wurde, und dann sind sämtliche Lampen da drin an, dann ist es entweder noch lange nicht fertig oder einfach gepfuscht!!!
Ich würde jedenfalls nicht 20t € in mein Auto stecken und hab hinterher eine nicht zu 100% funktionsfähige Bremse. Entweder hat der ABS welches auch funktioniert oder nicht. Aber nicht sowas wo mir die Instrumententafel alles mögliche um die Ohren haut!!!
Muss ich mir halt vorher gedanken machen, was kann ich und was nicht. Nen Motor aufpusten können sie aber alle. Aber an so ABS scheitern sie dann und dann ist halt ne Lampe an. Egal der bremst ja noch und bei Regen fahr ich ja nicht, oder wie ist die Einstellung der Leute?

Dein Satz "Das ist ein Tuning Auto, da ist nie alles perfekt...". Bitte verkneif dir sowelche Komentare, weil es sind genau die, die andere Leute zu der Meinung bringen, dass es alles nur "Bastelkisten" sind. Leider fahren auch viel zu viele mit eben sowelchen Problemen auf der Strasse rum.


----------



## mariohanaman (19. November 2010)

also ich denk zwar auch, dass mit dem ABS nichts falsch läuft, sondern nur ne Sensorfehlmeldung ist, aber trotzdem. Da gibts ja aber halt 2 Typen. Die einen, die alles perfekt haben wollen bei solchen sachen, darunter zähl ich mich auch. und die die sich sagen hauptsache das grobe, rest egal, solangs funktioniert


----------



## 1821984 (19. November 2010)

Das ist sicherlich richtig. Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass bei so einem Umbau alles perfekt sein sollte. 600PS sind eine waffe, wo man auch mit umgehen können muss. Da will ich mir dann keine gedanken drüber machen, wie nun bitte schön meine Bremse reagiert. Hab ich nun bei 100km/h blockierende Räder oder nicht.

Wer das macht und von 100 auf 200PS kommt, da solls mir auch egal sein! Aber bei einer Leistungsteigerung von guten 200% wo die Serie ja schon nicht wenig Leistung hat, da spiele ich nicht mit rum. Da will ich wissen was ich da tue und nicht "jo mal schauen obs funzt, sonst auch egal".


----------



## Nekro (19. November 2010)

Vllt. mal dran gedacht, das nicht nur die Scheiben gewechselt werden, sondern die ganze Anlage mit Kolben usw.? Wenn da was nicht eingestellt wird blinkt es halt.



> Dein Satz "Das ist ein Tuning Auto, da ist nie alles perfekt...". Bitte verkneif dir sowelche Komentare, weil es sind genau die, die andere Leute zu der Meinung bringen, dass es alles nur "Bastelkisten" sind


nö
Tuning ist nunmal damit verbunden, das nicht jedes Teil perfekt zum anderen passt. Vllt. ist der Wagen ja noch gar nicht fertig? Vllt. war das nur eine Testfahrt auf einer abgelegenen Straße?
Du malst gleich den Teufel an die Wand der Wagen sei nicht tauglich, lebensgefährlich etc.
Wenn man einen Wagen tuned, musst du damit rechnen, das nicht gleich alles auf anhieb passt. Solche Autos sind "Bastelkisten"


----------



## 1821984 (19. November 2010)

ich bin einfach mal von ausgegangen, dass dieses auto wohl fertig sein soll. Hab mir selbst nicht das Video angesehen. Mir geht es einfach um den Grundsatz!

PS: ich hab auch schon 1,8T`s mit über 500PS gesehen und da war keine Lampe an!!!
Wenn ein Auto als fertig hingestellt wird sollten sone sachen aber wirklich nicht sein, meinst du nicht auch.
Ich meinem Auto kann auch alles mögliche kaputt gehen aber die Bremse funktioniert immer zu 100% und da gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein. ABS ist zwar ärgerlich weil teuer aber das sind Grundsätze. Man kann überall sparen aber bitte nicht an der Bremse!
Das nicht gleich alles passt ist klar aber dann muss ich mir gedanken machen wies besser geht und nicht einfach so stehen lassen. Aber hauptsache ist, der Eimer geht nach vorne auch wenn noch nicht alles richtig passt. Warum hat er nicht einfach die Bremse von einem anderen Auto übernommen? Audi baut immerhin die größte Serienverbaute Bremsanlage der Welt (in Großserien).

Ich will nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, dafür weis ich in diesem Fall so gut wie nichts über den Hintergrund, aber ich vertrette hier lediglich meine Meinung zum Thema "getunte autos" ob Golf 1 oder Porsche ist nun egal!

Sicher steckt hinter so einem Umbau eine menge Einsatz und Ehrgeiz und nicht jeder traut sich das zu. Aber Ziel ist es doch, dass Auto hinterher noch besser zu haben als vorher oder nicht? Ob nun Optisch oder Technisch. 
Und eigentlich schüttelt fast jeder Mensch gleich mit dem Kopf, wenn da einer ankommt und erzählt "ja der brauch von 100 auf 200 nur 5sek" und wenn man ihn auf die ABS Lampe anspricht, heißt es dann "ja ist halt so und soll mal irgendwann gemacht werden".

Naja eigentlich ist es mir auch egal, ich würde mich damit nicht zufrieden geben und deshalb auch nicht gleich so auftretten als wenn alles so geil ist!!! 
Ich will nicht damit ausdrücken, dass es bei diesem Fall so sein muss. Es ist nur meine Meinung!!!


----------



## Nekro (19. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> ich bin einfach mal von ausgegangen(...)



Und da es keiner weiß, sollte man auch keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen.
Klar soll am Ende alles funktionieren, gerade bei Bremsen, aber vllt. funktioniert ja alles nur der Computer denkt es stimmt was nicht wiel auf einmal andere Signale vom Sensor kommen.
Aber alles nur Vermutungen, aber du hast natürlich Recht, bei einem solchen Projekt soll am Ende auch alles stimmen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

Was meint ihr Leute, ist doch ein Bomben Angebot oder ?  BMW M5 - Pkw: Detailansicht
Natürlich nicht für mich.
Ich wünschte ich hätte einen Führerschein


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Was meint ihr Leute, ist doch ein Bomben Angebot oder ?  BMW M5 - Pkw: Detailansicht
> Natürlich nicht für mich.



Was ist daran "Bombe"?
Der ist 10 Jahre alt, ein Pre-Faceliftmodell und hat lila Leder.
Für mich ist das eine super Geldvernichtungsmaschine, mehr nicht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

OK das Lila Leder ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

Ist doch egal, solange man schnell genug fährt, fällt es nicht auf, dass das Leder die Farbe hat. 
Immerhin ist der Wagen nicht pink.


----------



## Nekro (20. November 2010)

Verkäufer ist komisch. Man schreibt in ein Inserat keine Sätze wie "Bei anrufe"hei Kollege , gebe dir 15000" lege ich sofort auf. " oder das er den "niemals im Winter gefahren" hat glaub ich nicht 
Aber der Auspuff sieht interessant aus, den würd ich gerne mal hören


----------



## computertod (20. November 2010)

mh, und 400PS aus ner 5L Maschine hören sich auch nicht schlecht an


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> mh, und 400PS aus ner 5L Maschine hören sich auch nicht schlecht an



Das mein ich doch auch 
Naja es gibt ja noch viel krassere M5s mit ein bisschen viel mehr Power, aber für den Altag um zur Arbeit zu fahren reicht auch der


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

Sofern dir die Folgekosten egal sind...


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> mh, und 400PS aus ner 5L Maschine hören sich auch nicht schlecht an



So war das früher schon ab Werk, ist also vollkommen normal.
Es gab aber früher Probleme mit dem Motor deshalb sollte man ein Nach-Facelift-Modell nehmen.
Im übrigen hat der mittlerweile eingestellte Nachfolger 507 PS aus 5 Liter. Der Neue welcher ab 2011 im Handel ist soll um die 580 PS aus einem 4,8 Liter Bi-Turbo holen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2010)

Entsorgt BMW auch den Saugen?
die haben doch so lange daran festgehalten und über die aufgeblasene () Konkurrenz gelästert.
Na ja, ohne Aufladung kann man eben nicht noch mehr Leistung rauskitzeln (wozu auch immer).


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Entsorgt BMW auch den Saugen?
> die haben doch so lange daran festgehalten und über die aufgeblasene () Konkurrenz gelästert.
> Na ja, ohne Aufladung kann man eben nicht noch mehr Leistung rauskitzeln (wozu auch immer).



Der X5M und X6M waren die Ersten. Der M5 wird von der V10 Drehorgel auf einen V8 Bi-Turbo umgestellt. Und der kommende M3 wird vom V8 Sauger zu einem R6 Bi-Turbo.

Ich finde es gut, da von der Drehmoment Charakteristik bei den aufgeladenen Versionen permanent mehr Leistung anliegt. Besser gehts kaum.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

Der M5 G Power ist ja mal so was von krank.
Über 370 Km/h mit einer Limousine.... Der Hammer.
Das denkt man von aussen von dem Auto gar nicht.


----------



## roadgecko (20. November 2010)

Also ich kenne nur den M6 von G-Power. Bei 370 km/h wird der Verbrauch wohl bei um die 50liter liegen.

EDIT: Ich habe noch was interessantes gefunden. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhaaoTX3ZE&feature=related


----------



## Nekro (20. November 2010)

Weg vom Sound, hin zum charakteristischen Fauchen eines jeden Turbos.
Wie BMW M so auch MB AMG, nächste AMG-Modelle werden V8-Biturbos.

Nur von der Leistung kann man begeistert sein, bei AMG werden es ~900NM. Absoluter Dampfhammer  Der aktuelle macht schon richtig Spaß und geht ab, mal abwarten wie der Neue gehen wird


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

Apropo Mercedes :  YouTube - Mercedes-Benz ML500 Sport--Chicago Cars Direct HD 

@roadgecko: 
Hier : YouTube - BMW M5 G-Power Hurricane: Der 730 PS Wirbelsturm


----------



## Mosed (20. November 2010)

mal so als Randbemerkung: der Bugatti Veyron braucht bei 400 km/h 100L/100km !
so für die Abschätzung, was ein M5 bei 370 km/h brauchen könnte...


----------



## roadgecko (20. November 2010)

Waassss... bei 0:17 wenn der gas gibt denkt man das video spielt und doppelter Geschwindigkeit


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

Ja einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. November 2010)

Ich komme gerade aus der Stadt, und da fuhr ein CLS 55 AMG vorbei.
Der Sound....ich dachte, da seien Dinosaurier unterwegs.
Was krasseres habe ich noch nicht gehört.
So tief und brutal zerreißend, dass war abartig.
Als ob der Auspuff kaputt wäre.
Da hört sich ein F430 im Vergleich wie ein R/C-Auto an.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (21. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Apropo Mercedes :  YouTube - Mercedes-Benz ML500 Sport--Chicago Cars Direct HD
> 
> @roadgecko:
> Hier : YouTube - BMW M5 G-Power Hurricane: Der 730 PS Wirbelsturm




Das ist ja noch der "alte" ML! Das vor Faceliftmodell!


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Da hört sich ein F430 im Vergleich wie ein R/C-Auto an.


Die Ferraris sind halt generell extrem kurzhubig ausgelegt und drehen höher als so ein AMG.
Das klingt dann halt mehr nach Formel 1 als nach Monstertruck.


----------



## 1821984 (21. November 2010)

Naja 6,3l auf 8 Pötte sind ja auch ne Ansage!!! Das klingt dann auch dem entsprechend. Mit der richtigen Auspuffanlage richtig Brutal. Welch ein Glück, dass ich mir das fast jeden Tag anhören darf

Der Nachfolgermotor soll dann ja auf 5,5l runtergehen und dafür aber nen Kompressor oder Turbo drauf. Wichtig dabei ist, dass das 6,3l Emblem am Kotflügel erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. November 2010)

Ich sagte doch extra CLS 55 AMG.
Das war nicht der CLS 63 AMG.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Der Nachfolgermotor soll dann ja auf 5,5l runtergehen und dafür aber nen Kompressor oder Turbo drauf. Wichtig dabei ist, dass das 6,3l Emblem am Kotflügel erhalten bleibt.



Was heißt hier soll?
Der Nachfolgemotor ist doch längst verfügbar. Insofern gibt es da nicht viel zu rätseln, ob nun Turbo oder Kompressor. Es IST ein V8 BiTurbo. 
Der neue Motor ist z.B. im aktuellen S63 AMG (5,5 Liter V8, BiTurbo, 400 kW, 800 Nm). Optional gibt es ihn auch in noch stärker.


----------



## 1821984 (21. November 2010)

Es gibt ja auch den alten 55 wie er auch in der alten c-Klasse verbaut wird. Weis jetzt nicht welchen du meinst.

Jedenfalls sind bei den neuen Modellen wie E-Klasse und auch die nächste C-Klasse dann nur noch 5,5l Maschinen drin. Kompressor drauf und dann soll die Leistung wohl weit über 500PS liegen. Naja die Konkurenz alla Audi RS6 legt die Messlatte hoch. Und Leistungsmäßig möchte man nicht hinterher fahren.

Mal schauen, obs im C-Klasse Coupe auch nen AMG gibt. Endlich ne Alternative zum 3er Coupe!!!

Ja meinetwegen gibts diesen Motor schon zu kaufen. Aber ich baue ja nur C-klasse und und da laufen noch die alten Motoren! C-Klasse wird ja wohl erst 2013-2014 neu gemacht. Bis dahin wird es diesen Motor nicht in der C-Klasse geben. Denke ich zumindest.

Hab letztens mal geschaut was man für 30 zusatz PS haben will. Doch garnicht so viel wie ich dachte. Aufschlag soll nur bei knapp 7t € liegen. Dafür erhält man dann auch andere Ventildeckel. Entweder Grau oder Scharz. Weis grad nicht was Serie ist. Toll oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sind bei den neuen Modellen wie E-Klasse und auch die nächste C-Klasse dann nur noch 5,5l Maschinen drin. Kompressor drauf und dann soll die Leistung wohl weit über 500PS liegen. Naja die Konkurenz alla Audi RS6 legt die Messlatte hoch. Und Leistungsmäßig möchte man nicht hinterher fahren.



Der Kompressor ist tot.
AMG verwendet bei den neuen Motoren BiTurbos.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ja meinetwegen gibts diesen Motor schon zu kaufen. Aber ich baue ja nur C-klasse und und da laufen noch die alten Motoren! C-Klasse wird ja wohl erst 2013-2014 neu gemacht. Bis dahin wird es diesen Motor nicht in der C-Klasse geben. Denke ich zumindest.



Cool. Ich dachte immer Großserienautos würden am Fließband gebaut und jeder macht mehr oder weniger nur einen Arbeitsschritt. Aber wenn du C-Klassen baust.....



1821984 schrieb:


> Hab letztens mal geschaut was man für 30 zusatz  PS haben will. Doch garnicht so viel wie ich dachte. Aufschlag soll nur  bei knapp 7t € liegen. Dafür erhält man dann auch andere Ventildeckel.  Entweder Grau oder Scharz. Weis grad nicht was Serie ist. Toll  oder?



Du vergisst die VMax Verschiebung, Reifen, ..... .
Aber selbstverständlich sind die Preise überzogen. Schließlich reden wir hier doch von Mercedes  .


----------



## 1821984 (21. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Cool. Ich dachte immer Großserienautos würden am Fließband gebaut und jeder macht mehr oder weniger nur einen Arbeitsschritt. Aber wenn du C-Klassen baust.....



Ja die baue ich ganz allein.  Manchmal ist es ja auch kein Fliesband sondern ein Stehband!!!

Ja die Bremsanlage kostet auch extra versteht sich. Preise darf man sich nicht anschauen. Was soll eigentlich der M3 kosten in der Basis?

C-63 liegt ja bei 69t €. Preise sind überall zu teuer. Audi usw. wollen alle gutes Geld haben. 

Nächstes Jahr mal die neu A-Klasse abwarten. Bis jetzt ja ein Klo, aber die neue wird wohl gut aussehen und auch als kleiner AMG zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Nekro (21. November 2010)

Wenn du bei MB bist, solltest du dann nicht informiert sein, welche Motoren in welchen Wagen kommen  Nicht das du durch die Hallen läufst und vergeblichst einen Kompressor für den AMG suchst 
Steht dein Namen auch auf den Motorschildern vom AMG oder bist du in den anderen Bereichen zuständig?


----------



## 1821984 (21. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Wenn du bei MB bist, solltest du dann nicht informiert sein, welche Motoren in welchen Wagen kommen  Nicht das du durch die Hallen läufst und vergeblichst einen Kompressor für den AMG suchst




Schei... deshalb find ich keinen. Welcher Motor in welches Auto kommt ist mir relativ. Ist ja nicht so das ich mir das aussuchen kann. Die wissen schon was sie da tun, mal schauen, ob nicht doch irgendwann ein AMG-Motor im GLK ist und das ganze mit ner 295mm Bremse verbaut wird.


----------



## Zoon (21. November 2010)

hier ein bissel Sound vom neuen AMG  V8 Biturbo 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP8xy5JPUes


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Also, so ein netter Ami V8 klingt wesentlich besser.


----------



## Nekro (21. November 2010)

Hört sich ja genauso an wie vorher  Braver Turbo


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Der 4 Zylinder aus dem Auto meiner Frau klingt auch nicht anders. 

Ich finde, dass das Reifenrollgeräusch sehr laut ist.


----------



## Nekro (21. November 2010)

Das liegt ja nicht am Turbo sondern eher am Asphalt 
Aber schön das man das bollern des AMG-V8 noch genauso hört wie ohne Turbine !


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Das liegt ja nicht am Turbo sondern eher am Asphalt


 
Ich dachte am Mikrofon.


----------



## Nekro (21. November 2010)

Das könnte ein weiterer Faktor sein


----------



## Zoon (21. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der 4 Zylinder aus dem Auto meiner Frau klingt auch nicht anders.
> 
> Ich finde, dass das Reifenrollgeräusch sehr laut ist.




Ein paar der Fahrszenen wurden halt nur rollend aufgenommen, denke mal das Video gibt gut wieder was der AMG V8 so als Musikinstrument drauf hat. 

Der kann leise und zufrieden Grummeln, auch mal ganz diskret in den Hintergrund treten oder auch mal richtig bollern und auch aus dem Auspuff "rotzen".

an das amerikanische Vorbild kommt der schon richtig gut ran ...


----------



## mariohanaman (21. November 2010)

naja, da hört sich ja ein v6 mit etwas lockrem auspuff genauso an.
find ich nu nicht so berauschend, ist halt ein mercedes.


----------



## ich558 (21. November 2010)

Würde sich auch gut als Motorhupe eignen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> naja, da hört sich ja ein v6 mit etwas lockrem auspuff genauso an.
> find ich nu nicht so berauschend, ist halt ein mercedes.


 
Sag doch gleich: Kaputter Auspuff, denn der Sound ist immer noch der beste (sofern das Gitter nicht klappert).


----------



## Mosed (21. November 2010)

Das Video hat aber einen richtige gute Klangqualität. Was man da alles raushören kann (Blätterrauschen...) 

An sich gefällt mir das so - bei konstanter Fahrt hat man seine Ruhe; wenn man mal richtig Gas gibt, lässt sich Kraft raushören. Wenn es auch nicht grade der schönste V8-Sound ist.


Nicht jeder findet das Getöse aus einem kaputten Auspuff gut. Was soll man mit undefiniertem Lärm? Bei nem V8 mag auch das noch gut klingen. Aber wer will das Gekreische von 3-4 Zylindern hören? (Ja, gut. Tuning-Kiddies mögen das.  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nicht jeder findet das Getöse aus einem kaputten Auspuff gut. Was soll man mit undefiniertem Lärm? Bei nem V8 mag auch das noch gut klingen. Aber wer will das Gekreische von 3-4 Zylindern hören? (Ja, gut. Tuning-Kiddies mögen das.  )


 
Ich mag das Knirschen der Eisenbremse an meiner Seifenkiste.


----------



## HolySh!t (21. November 2010)

Das krankste was ich ma gehört hab, war beim Traktorpulling nen Traktor mit 3 v12 Motoren.
Das war mal Krach o0


----------



## 1821984 (22. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Steht dein Namen auch auf den Motorschildern vom AMG oder bist du in den anderen Bereichen zuständig?



Wir bauen bei uns in der Halle nur die C-Klasse und GLK! Motoren kommen alle als Grundmotor fertig angeliefert. Dann kommen da noch so spielerrein ran, wie Krümmer, Keilriemen usw. Jede menge Schläuche und son Kram.

Ist ja nicht so, dass jeder AMG (komplettes Auto) wirklich nur bei AMG gebaut wird! Die werden genauso in die Maßenproduktion integriert wie die standart Wagen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass das ein komplett anderes Auto ist.


----------



## mariohanaman (22. November 2010)

ich find 5-zylinder (focus st zum beispiel) noch ganz passabel. um mal etwas bezahlbares einzu brngen. sind zwar find ich relativ hochstimmig, abrer dadurch widerrum sehr sportlich, finde ich.


----------



## Nekro (22. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> naja, da hört sich ja ein v6 mit etwas lockrem auspuff genauso an.
> find ich nu nicht so berauschend, ist halt ein mercedes.



ich glaub du hast noch nie einen gesehen oder in echt gehört 
Den V6 möchte ich sehen, der das geilste V8-Bollern von deutschen Sportwagen rauskitzelt.
Gucks du hier: YouTube - Mercedes Benz C63 AMG sound
Wenn du den einmal in echt erlebt hast, ist Porsche und Co. ein Witz dagegen


----------



## mariohanaman (22. November 2010)

wenn du findest, dass das der geilste v8 sound ist, musst du echt dienen horizont erweitern...


----------



## Nekro (22. November 2010)

S5? Nein, zu leise und harmlos.
Panamera? Nein, harmlos im Vergleich.
alter M5? Nein, leise und harmlos im Vergleich.
M3? nein, nicht wirklich 

Welcher deutsche V8 hört sich denn bitte besser an? Also mir fällt da keiner ein 
Auch von den Ami´s gibt es nicht viel Konkurrenz bei den Serienautos, die alten Muscle oder Hotrods außen vor gelassen natürlich.


----------



## mariohanaman (22. November 2010)

um mal bei meinem luebling zu bleiben: YouTube - Audi R8 V8 sound!!

und wieso beharrst du nun auf deinen deutschen, auto´s ? ich hab vom  v8 allgemein geredet, um das klarzustellen.


----------



## Nekro (22. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Den V6 möchte ich sehen,der das geilste V8-Bollern *von deutschen Sportwagen* rauskitzelt


 


mariohanaman schrieb:


> dass das der geilste v8 sound ist, musst du echt dienen horizont erweitern...





Nekro schrieb:


> Welcher deutsche V8 hört sich denn bitte besser an? Also mir fällt da keiner ein





mariohanaman schrieb:


> und wieso beharrst du nun auf deinen deutschen, auto´s ?  ich hab vom  v8 allgemein geredet



ich hab von Anfang an von Deutschen geredet...
Du sagtest AMG wäre V6-Sound mit kaputtem Auspuff, auch der R8 V8 kommt nicht vom Sound an den 63ger AMG ran. Das kommt alles einfach braver rüber. AMG sind halt abartig laut!


----------



## mariohanaman (22. November 2010)

brav??? also das ist ja wohl alles andre als brav


----------



## Nekro (22. November 2010)

Brav*er* im Vergleich, wie gesagt...
Der R8 ist nicht so kernig, blubbert und brabbelt weniger  Vorrausgesetzt die Serienanlage ist verbaut. Nicht wie der hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXjuXbXi_YA


----------



## mariohanaman (22. November 2010)

dafür klingt, er wie 2000u/min mehr, was wiederrum für sportlichkeit steht. und sportler sind nunmal nicht brav


----------



## Witcher (22. November 2010)

wo wir grad bei sound sind YouTube - Golf 1 VR6 Turbo GT4202R/ 3


----------



## Nekro (22. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> dafür klingt, er wie 2000u/min mehr, was wiederrum für sportlichkeit steht. und sportler sind nunmal nicht brav



hä? was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## mariohanaman (22. November 2010)

also wenn der amg läuft, höre ich ein tieferes grummeln, schön und gut, der r8 hingegen wirkt subjektiv drehzahlfreudiger, klingt einfach höher (höhere drehzahl) und ist dadurch sportlicher


----------



## HolySh!t (22. November 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> wo wir grad bei sound sind YouTube - Golf 1 VR6 Turbo GT4202R/ 3


YouTube - Street Car Drag Racing 7-second 1/4 Mile "In-Car" Video wenn schon dann richtig


----------



## Witcher (22. November 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> YouTube - Street Car Drag Racing 7-second 1/4 Mile "In-Car" Video wenn schon dann richtig



also ich finde 280 km/h für nen Golf 1 ist shcon beachtlich.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. November 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> also ich finde 280 km/h für nen Golf 1 ist shcon beachtlich.


Sind es auch, der Sound is auch recht geil, trotzdem würd ich meinen Link vorziehen vom Sound her


----------



## mariohanaman (22. November 2010)

das sind wieder so typische leute, denen ich in den arsh treten könnte. fahren einen golf1, der für ca 120kmh ausgelegt ist mehr als doppelt so schnell, ohne jegliche sicherheitsausrüstung (villeicht grade mal andere bremsen -.-) 
und jetzt fängt bitte niemand damit an "der hat den dementsprechend umgebaut, dass der sicher ist..."
NEIN, das ist nahezu unmöglich, es sei denn er hat den wagen komplett neu aufgebaut. es ist und bleibt ein golf, kein ferrari

wenn man es auf ner geschlossenen rennstrecke machen würde, ok, aber nicht so bitte


----------



## Dustin91 (22. November 2010)

Zum Sound sag ich nur

YouTube - goTTzilla


----------



## ich558 (22. November 2010)

Alter das Ding hat ja Power da klingt die R1 wie ein Roller


----------



## 1821984 (22. November 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> das sind wieder so typische leute, denen ich in den arsh treten könnte. fahren einen golf1, der für ca 120kmh ausgelegt ist mehr als doppelt so schnell, ohne jegliche sicherheitsausrüstung (villeicht grade mal andere bremsen -.-)
> und jetzt fängt bitte niemand damit an "der hat den dementsprechend umgebaut, dass der sicher ist..."
> NEIN, das ist nahezu unmöglich, es sei denn er hat den wagen komplett neu aufgebaut. es ist und bleibt ein golf, kein ferrari
> 
> wenn man es auf ner geschlossenen rennstrecke machen würde, ok, aber nicht so bitte



Du must das mal von der anderen Seite sehen! Die Leute die sich so ein Auto bauen, können damit warscheinlich besser umgehen, als die meisten Opas im C-63 oder M5. Klar ist auch das man damit nicht gegen einen Baum fahren sollte. Aber wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich nun im Golf 1 oder im M5 mit 200km/h gegen den Baum fahre. Bleibt bei beiden nur Schrott und Überleben wirds auch keiner.
Beim Golf ist in den meisten fällen ein Überrollkäfig drin. Die Bremsen sind meistens im Verhältniss gesehen viel zu groß. Da braucht es keine 380 Scheibe für ein brachiale Verzögerung. So ein Auto wiegt so 850Kg komplett. da kann man auch mit 300PS schon 280 fahren je nach Getriebe. Und Handelsübliche 288 bzw. 312mm Bremsscheiben sind fast für jegliche PS-Zahlen völlig ausreichend.
Aber in Bezug auf diesen Golf ist das wirklich nicht ohne!!! Kein Käfig usw. vorhanden. Ist ja fast wie selbstmord. 

Es gibt aber immer wieder Leute wo ich auch nur mit dem Kopf Schüttel. Denn eine Bremse ist das Überleben!!! Und die muss funktionieren ob nun mit ABS oder ohne.

Mal als Vergleich.
Da wo ein A6 gute 600PS braucht reichen für den Golf 1 300-350 locker aus, um mit zu halten.


----------



## Nekro (22. November 2010)

Ein Käfig ist nicht dazu gedacht, mit hoher Geschwindigkeit gegen einen Baum zu fahren, sondern dem Fahrzeug an sich Stabilität zu geben und um bei Überschlägen das Eindrücken zu verhindern. Auch bei anderen Crashs soll er die Insassen schützen, aber keine Rechtfertigung das er dich bei Auffahrunfällen schützt. 
Selbst wenn deine Fahrgastzelle heile bleibt, angenommen der Käfig wär aus Titan oder was auch immer  , würden dir die Gurte sämtliche Sachen brechen und dein Kopf wär auch nicht mehr ganz heile.
Der Golf1 hat weder ABS, noch ESP noch eine ordentliche Lenkung, das Dingen bei 280 km/h ist eine Bombe auf Rädern. Ich saß selbst schon in einem ordentlich getunten Golf1 drin, Fahrwerk hart wie Asphalt und ordentlich Dampf unter der Haube. Kurz auf 200 und wieder runter, das Dingen macht zwar Spaß, aber nur bis ca. 150km/h. Ab da kriegt man echt Angst weil alles rappelt und zappelt und der Wagen nicht dafür gedacht ist.
Bremsen hin oder her, der G1 hat Mini-Reifen im Vergleich und sollte wirklich nicht auf der Bahn so schnell gefahren werden. Bricht der Wagen einmal aus, ein Fahrfehler der selbst dem Besten passieren kann, bei einem Unfall staucht sich der Wagen zusammen wie eine Pappschachtel.

Und noch was, wer schrauben kann muss kein Rennfahrer sein  Nur weil der Wagen getunt ist, ist der Fahrer kein Profi.


----------



## 1821984 (22. November 2010)

Das ist klar. Das weis auch jeder. Es tut aber jeder so, als wenn neuere Autos vor allem Schützen. Das das Waffen sind ist klar. Aber die Leute kaufen sich auch Motorräder mit knappen 200PS. Das machen die bestimmt nicht um damit langsam und sicher der StvO hinterher zu fahren. 
Und warum soll es nicht Rappeln und Zappeln. "Rennswagen" sind nunmal so. Sie sind Nervös und reagieren ewt. unberechenbar. Wenn man davor aber Angst hat, sollte man auch nciht in sowas einsteigen!
Es ist halt kein Alltagsfahrzeug. Ein Golf 6 ist auch nicht für 600PS+ gebaut und trotzdem machen dieses einige Leute. Nur darin fühlen sie sich Sicher, weil der Leder hat und sonst auch mehr Gewicht mitschleppt. Wenn man den Leer räumt Rappelt und Zappelt es auch da drin. 
Und auch der 1er GTI fuhr damals schon 200 Klamotten.
Sone Autos sind in der Regel nicht dafür gemacht um damit ständig 200+ zu fahren. Sondern die Beschleunigung ist das Ziel. Die Endgeschwindigkeit ergibt sich halt nur aus den Getrieben. 
Viele bauen sich ein Diesel Getriebe rein, wegen dem langen Fünften Gang. Früher wurde Sprit gespart damit und bei 170km/h war schluss wegen zu wenig Leistung. Die umgebauten Motoren drehen jetzt die Getriebe aus und dann sind da ganz schnell 250 drauf.

und wie so Minireifen? 16 Zoll sind eine gängige Größe und auch dafür gibt es Reifen, die eine 300 Beschränkung haben. Das ist Quatsch! Wenn die Leute mit 13" fahren haben die so wie so kein Plan. Hauptsache Tief ist die Sau und das ist nicht das Ziel. Gute Fahrwerke lassen sich in Zug und Druckstufe einstellen und es wird genau mit solchen Fahrwerken auch im Rennsport gefahren. KW und H&R sind sicher Namen, die man kennt. Aber leider sind nicht alle bereit, dafür über 1000€ hin zu legen.

Wenn ein Auto so klingt ist mir auch der V8 egal.
YouTube - Lancia Integrale bärenstark knappe 700PS


----------



## Nekro (23. November 2010)

Golf1 mit 16Zoll? Na klar  



> "Rennswagen" sind nunmal so.


achso, das wusst ich nicht. Dann dürfen sie natürlich weiter tunen.
Das wärs ja auch, Rennwagen die auf der Straße verboten werden...wo kämen wir da hin...
Rennstrecken haben eine andere Qualität als Autobahnen, abgesehen davon fährst du auf keiner Strecke 280 km/h, vllt. Döttinger Höhe aber mehr auch nicht.

Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Du kannst kein 200PS Motorrad mit nem GOlf1 vergleichen. Genauso wenig wie ein angeblicher 600+PS Golf6.
Hast du dir mal die "Technik" eines G1 angeguckt? Wie stabil alles gebaut ist? Nämlich gar nicht. Die Lenkung alleine, da ist nichts mit kleinen Helfern wie bei den heutigen Autos.
Das passt einfach nicht, 400PS Turbomotor und >280km/h auf der Bahn in nem Golf1.

Bei solchen Fahrten auf öffentlichen Bahnen müsste der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen wo Schluss ist.


----------



## 1821984 (23. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Golf1 mit 16Zoll? Na klar



So so. Also verstehst du richtig was davon, wenn ich das so lese.

Ich denk grad mal so an Mcdoof Rockers. Ja die sind echt überflüssig. 
Auch ein Golf6 wird von HGP oder Rothe so gebaut. Auch da ist die Lenkung nicht für 600PS ausgelegt. Da helfen auch keine kleinen Spielerrein mehr. Die sollen meistens so wie so nur dem Komfort dienen. Komischer Weise ist die Lenkung bei vielen Sportwagen, genau die gleiche teilweise wie im gleichen Auto mit 300PS weniger.
Also ich verstehe nicht ganz was du immer mit der Lenkung willst. Und was hat das mit Stabil zu tun. Wenns kracht ist es nunmal Kaltverformung. Ja die neuen haben mehr Knautschzone. Auch liegt nicht gleich der Motor im Innenraum.
Aber man kann nicht alles haben. Ich denke eher, das viele eine gewisse Abneigung dazu haben und die Technik nicht richtig verstehen bzw meistens nur irgendwelche Schrottschei... gesehen haben. Ich würde selbst auch keinen 20 Jährigen hinters Steuer vom 400PS Auto lassen. Die wenigsten können damit schon Umgehen.
Es ist nicht Harmlos, dass ist richtig, aber wenn man sowas mit Leuten macht, die Ihre Sache verstehen und wissen was sie tun, kann man das auch nicht vergleichen mit Leuten, die sich andere Frontscheinwerfer einbauen.

Und das mit der Endgeschwindigkeit hab ich schon geschrieben. Das ist meistens völlig egal ergibt sich aber von allein. Den meisten reicht es, wenn es 200 sind. Solange das schnell genug geht.


----------



## Nekro (23. November 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich denk grad mal so an Mcdoof Rockers. Ja die sind echt überflüssig.



also 13" gleich Mcdoof-Rocker?

Du gehst immer vom Falle eines Unfalls aus, ich rede davon wie man den vermeiden kann,indem man nämlich nicht mit dem kleinen Koffer über 280 Sachen auf der Autobahn fährt. Das auf einer 2spurigen Autobahn, wenn überhaupt ohne Begrenzung da die Kamera meistens den Tacho zeigt.
Wegen solchen Typen entsteht auch eine Statistik die zeigt, das <25jährige erhöhte Unfallstatistiken haben, einfach mal schön den Pinn durchdrücken,oder?  Mir passiert schon nix...huch, und schon ist das kleine ATU-Lenkrad lose und während ich mich mit immernoch 250 Sachen drehe, von einer Ecke in die andere titsche nehm ich nochmal den Fam.Van auf der Rechten mit.
Hätt er nen Käfig würd er es ja überleben

Als kleiner Vergleich bei nem Unfall.
Porsche http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PRA_R3kMNw&feature=related
Golf2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTJWp_l4TWU&feature=related


----------



## nyso (23. November 2010)

Naja, der Golf war auch wesentlich schneller unterwegs.
Klar ist der Porschefahrer geschützter als der Golffahrer, dem Gegenverkehr ist aber relativ egal ob da jetzt ein Porsche mit 200 Sachen reinkracht oder ein getunter Golf mit 200 Sachen.


----------



## 1821984 (23. November 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, der Golf war auch wesentlich schneller unterwegs.
> Klar ist der Porschefahrer geschützter als der Golffahrer, dem Gegenverkehr ist aber relativ egal ob da jetzt ein Porsche mit 200 Sachen reinkracht oder ein getunter Golf mit 200 Sachen.




Richtig!!!
Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass das kein Spielzeug ist, sondern das man wissen sollte was man tut. Und ein ATU-Lenkrad. Naja ich weis ja nicht, was du bis jetzt gesehen hast. Aber ich kenne niemanden, der sich ein ATU-Lenkrad einbaut. Das sind nun wirklich lustige Beispiele die du nennst.

Ich komm auch einfach nicht drauf, wo der Unterschied ist, ob nun jemand in seiner E-Klasse ein Auto zusammen schiebt oder im Golf.
Was meinst du wo mehr über bleibt vom Getroffenen. Ich denke, die E-Klasse verursacht eindeutig mehr schaden.
Die Unfallstatistiken/zahlen liegen auch meistens am Fahrer und nicht am Auto.

Du hast einfach nur Vorurteile gegenüber dem Tuning. Demnach müste ein RUF oder Brabus auch einfach nur schlecht sein. Ein Benz mit 700 PS. Da kann ja die Lenkung brechen oder sonstiges, weil die dem ja garnicht standhalten kann.


----------



## mariohanaman (23. November 2010)

also wenn solche leute mit ihren ps-golfs nur gegen bäume fahren wuerden, wäre das zwar sehr schade, mir persönlich aber egal, da es ihre eigene schuld ist, und nur sie dabei ums leben kommen. (klar beifahrer auch, aber dann ist mans nunmal selbst schuld) 

du vergisst das bei diesem Golf absolut nichts für so hohe kräfte ausgelegt ist, weder das fahrwerk, noch der rahmen oder was auch immer, 
und das sind eben oft teile (zb auch achse) die beim tuning NICHT getauscht werden. ich will das nicht verallgemeinern und ich hab auch nichts gegen tuning, wenns richtig geamcht wird. 

nur wenn mir mal so ein kleiner golf mit 250 reinfährt, nur weil ihm aufgrund materialermüdung, oder besser materialüberstrapazierung das dingen ausser kontrolle gerät, und dabei meine familie drauf geht, werd ich nunmal extrem stinkig. irgendwo sind halt nunmal materielle grenzen gesetzt, sonst würde jeder herstellen seinen kleinwagen mit original 70ps als renngurke zulassen.


----------



## Nekro (23. November 2010)

Danke @ mariohanaman
Endlich mal einer der es versteht.

RUF,9FF und Brabus sind sicherer als eine alte Klapperkiste alá Golf1.
Es baut sich keiner ATU-Lenkräder ein?  Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele Billig-Lenkräder eingetragen werden in den deutschen Städten...

Totaler Blödsinn dein Argument mit der E-Klasse, sollen wir alle Kleinwagen fahren weil sie beim Unfall weniger kaputt machen? Probier doch mal Unfälle zu vermeiden, geh nicht davon aus was passiert wenn es dazu kommt...
Ich hab absolut nix gegen Tuning, ich find es sogar gut. Nur sollte man keine Menschen damit gefährden, denn dann macht man etwas falsch.
Unfälle liegen am Fahrer, klar, aber ob man im Golf III mit Brülltüte und 4Punkt-Gurt mit 75PS durch die Gegend kachelt und sich wundert warum man abfliegt ODER ob man den kleinen Panda von A nach B bewegt, wo passieren wohl mehr Unfälle? Ganz klar bei den Hobby-Rasern die meinen, sie können fahren und fahren einen Rennwagen, nur leider ist dem nicht so. 0 Einschätzungsvermögen und keine Ahnung von der Materie...


----------



## mariohanaman (23. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Unfälle liegen am Fahrer, klar, aber ob man im Golf III mit Brülltüte und 4Punkt-Gurt mit 75PS durch die Gegend kachelt und sich wundert warum man abfliegt ODER ob man den kleinen Panda von A nach B bewegt, wo passieren wohl mehr Unfälle? Ganz klar bei den Hobby-Rasern die meinen, sie können fahren und fahren einen Rennwagen, nur leider ist dem nicht so. 0 Einschätzungsvermögen und keine Ahnung von der Materie...



naja ganz so ist es ja nu auch nicht. der hobbyraser ist halt nur eher der typ-golf fahrer als pandafahrer 

aber vom panda geht ja - bei dementsprechender fahrweise - die selbe gefahr aus wie von einem golf mit 75ps


----------



## Nekro (23. November 2010)

So war das nicht gemeint.
Fährt man eher mit einem Panda schnell oder mit einem getunten Golf?
Er ist lauter, härter und man kommt sich "sportlicher" vor und da ist das Risiko höher das man das Auto und das eigene Können überschätzt.


----------



## mariohanaman (23. November 2010)

ok einigen wir uns auf 50 : 50 
natürlich wenn man von einem 3er golf in einen porsche gesetzt wird, legt man automatisch den gasfuß an
aber einem notorischen "gangster-fahrer" ist es egal in welchem wagen er sich bewegt... ich würd sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass er in dem panda fehlende "coolnes" des wagens versucht wettzumachen durch einen sportlichen fahrstil


----------



## Nekro (23. November 2010)

Mein Gott, das muss so eine Art Fahrer sein die vor die Eisdielen fahren 
btw, Mansory 599 GTB Testfahrt ---> er kauft sich nen Eis und fährt mit Ferrari vor der Eisdiele vor


----------



## mariohanaman (23. November 2010)

mit dem wagen würd ich auch bei der eisdiele vorfahren


----------



## Shibi (24. November 2010)

Das würde ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen wenn ich so ein Auto hätte. 

Letztendlich bin ich der Meinung es liegt nicht am Auto ob jemand einen Unfall macht sondern am Fahrer. Ein guter fahrer weiss was das Auto kann und was nicht, da ist es egal ob es ein Golf oder ein Ferrari ist. Und genauso weiss er auch was ER mit dem Auto kann und was nicht.

Und nur weil ein Auto so schnell fahren kann muss man es nicht ausnützen. Habe grad einen Golf 5 als Ersatzauto und mit dem fahre ich auf der Autobahn nicht über 160, wenn ich schneller fahre wird mir das Auto einfach zu unruhig, besonders wenn Bodenwellen in der Autobahn sind.
Ist kein Vergleich zum A6. Damit kann man auch mal 200 fahren ohne Probleme. Könnte zwar theoretisch auch irgendwas in der Region 270 fahren, aber das muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein, denn das will ich dem Auto auch nicht zumuten.
Da wäre mir einfach schon die Gefahr einer Fehleinschätzung von seiten der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer zu groß. Reicht schon eine alte Oma die mit 100 auf die linke Spur wechselt um nen LKW zu überholen... Da kann einem das Beste Auto nicht mehr helfen, es gibt physikalische Grenzen und 170km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss wird man nicht mal so eben los. Egal ob Golf oder Ferrari. Nur, dass der Ferrari vielleicht nochmal 20km/h mehr runterbremsen kann als der Golf bevor es zum Aufprall kommt. Aber 200 oder 180 machen dann auch keinen so großen Unterschied mehr...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## 1821984 (24. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen wenn ich so ein Auto hätte.
> 
> Letztendlich bin ich der Meinung es liegt nicht am Auto ob jemand einen Unfall macht sondern am Fahrer. Ein guter fahrer weiss was das Auto kann und was nicht, da ist es egal ob es ein Golf oder ein Ferrari ist. Und genauso weiss er auch was ER mit dem Auto kann und was nicht.
> 
> ...



Kann mir mal einer sagen, wo von ich die ganze rede (schreibe)?
Genau das mein ich doch. Es kommt doch nicht aufs Auto an. Wenn ich schon sehe in welchen Zustand manche Autos rumfahren, die keine 10 Jahre alt sind. Da glaub mir, ist ein 20-30 Jahre alter Golf, der Übermotorisiert ist, sicherer!!!
Und auch habe ich geschrieben, dass ich nicht unbedingt jeden in so ein Auto setzten würde, denn etwas Köpfchen sollte man dann haben, um nicht andere oder sich selbst ab zu schießen! Das liegt aber nicht daran, weils ein alter Golf ist, sondern einfach an der Motorleistung.
Ob nun 300 oder 400PS macht zum golf mit 75PS nicht viel aus. Beide kommen wesentlich mehr ausn ars... und lassen sich auch sehr viel sportlicher (agressiver) bewegen, nur sollte man halt wissen, was man da tut. Genau so kann ich das auch mit nem 75PS Auto machen, nur sind dem früher die Grenzen gesetzt.

Wenn jemand mit nem normalen Auto dir reinfährt ist es doch auch nicht i.O, aber wenns ein getunter alter Golf ist, ist es gleich ein Verbrechen oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

Und zu den ATU-Lenkrädern: Tuningn welches ich meine hat garnichts mit som Schrott zu tun. Bei solchen Autos sind dann auch die Bremsen so weit runter, dass es schon Metal auf Metal ist bzw. Bremsschläuche porös sind usw.. Bei solchen Kandidaten kann ich es auch nachvollziehen das man sich aufregt oder halt meistens diese Einstellung gegenüber tuning hat.


----------



## nyso (24. November 2010)

Naja, es gibt ja drei Sorten der Tuner.
1. Die Edeltuner alla Brabus, RUF etc. Die stehen hier ja gar nicht zu Debatte.
2. Die durchschnittlichen Tuner, die sich intensiv damit beschäftigen und ihr Auto zu was ganz besonderem machen wollen. Die wissen was sie machen und riskieren es nicht, ihr Schätzchen zu zerstören.
3. Die kleinen Typen, die denken ihr Golf/Astra wäre mit Billigtieferlegung und Billigsportauspuff, vllt. noch ein paar Stickern, jetzt das Non Plus Ultra im Straßenverkehr. Denen würde ich es dann auch zutrauen, ihr Auto maßlos zu überanspruchen, weil sie nicht ihr Auto lieben wie die 2., sondern einfach nur die tollsten sein wollen. Und nur bei denen besteht die Gefahr, das es zu Materialüberbeanspruchung kommt.

Letztendlich liegt es aber immer noch am Fahrer. Der Brabus-Fahrer kann sich im 600PS Wagen genauso mal überschätzen. Aber der hat dann ESP und was weiß ich alles an Bord.
Das sich die 2. mal verschätzt ist auch möglich, aber aufgrund der Liebe zum Auto sehr unwahrscheinlich^^ Und die 3. dürften die meisten Fehler machen, und das ganz ohne irgendwelche Helfer, die das evtl. nochmal ausbügeln könnten.


----------



## mariohanaman (24. November 2010)

scheiß doch mal auf die fahrleistungen des fahrers. ich habe das gefühl ihr wollt nicht kapiern, dass ein alter golf NICHT DAZU GEBAUT IST sowas auszuhalten. wenn die der rwahmen unterm arsh wegbricht kommts nicht drauf an ob michael schumacher oder einer von euch hinterm lenker sitzt. dann ist es vorebi. nur sowas wird dir in nem porsche/ferrari nunmal nicht passieren, weil er dementsprechende materialien verbaut hat, so und so stabil konstruiert ist und und und - all das was ein golf 1 nunmal nicht ist.


----------



## Shibi (24. November 2010)

Naja, nur dass Michael Schumacher weiss, dass das Auto nicht darauf ausgelegt ist und es deshalb auch nicht dementsprechend belastet. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (24. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Michael Schuhmacher



Schumacher, ohne h...kommt doch nicht von Schuh 
Fakt ist trotzdem, wenn Auto nicht dafür gedacht = gefährlich.


----------



## nyso (24. November 2010)

Fakt ist aber auch, wenn Fahrer zu doof = ebenfalls gefährlich.

Wenn man nicht aufpasst kann man einen Brabus genau wie einen Golf schrotten. 
Klar ist es mit dem Golf wahrscheinlicher. Steht ja außer Frage. 
Einmal die Materialproblematik, andererseits die fehlenden Helferlein wie ESP etc. machen den Golf prinzipiell gefährlicher. Im Endeffekt liegt es aber immer am Fahrer.


----------



## mariohanaman (24. November 2010)

Jein. Klar wenn man nicht fahren kann, liegt es immer am Fahrer. Nur ein Ferrari wird dir nicht irgendwann aus heiterem Himmel auseinanderfallen, bei 200kmh...im gegensatzt zum Golf evtl.


----------



## nyso (24. November 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere mich selber
Diesmal in Fett, vllt. siehst du es dann^^



nyso schrieb:


> *Klar ist es mit dem Golf wahrscheinlicher. Steht ja außer Frage*.


----------



## mariohanaman (24. November 2010)

das hab ich shcon vernommen war auch auf den satz davor bezogen


----------



## Ishe (25. November 2010)

....... ... .. .


----------



## nyso (25. November 2010)

Jetzt sag bloß nicht, der hat über 300PS, sonst haben hier gewisse Leute gleich ein klares Feindbild


----------



## Ishe (25. November 2010)

....... ... .. .


----------



## Shibi (25. November 2010)

Ich glaube die reden nicht über einen Golf R32 sondern über Golf 1,2,3 mit serienmäßigen 50PS. ^^

MfG, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (25. November 2010)

Leute, es geht um einen GOLF 1 ! 
Wieso versteht man das nicht...


----------



## Nekro (25. November 2010)

Leute, es geht um einen GOLF 1 !
Wieso versteht man das nicht...bleibt doch beim Urpsrungsthema und zieht das ganze nicht ins Lächerliche mit Kommentaren wie 


> Jetzt sag bloß nicht, der hat über 300PS, sonst haben hier gewisse Leute gleich ein klares Feindbild



Der kleine hat Sound  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1Ygf83DwlA&NR=1


EDIT: Ups, sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## mariohanaman (25. November 2010)

-.- .... wers noch nicht verstanden hat, nun sofort ins bettchen 


super sound hat der 3,2liter motor auch.... und nach xx-tkm höchstwahrscheinlich probleme mit der steuerkette, wie die meisten 3,2 liter aus der vw- produktion. will das nicht pauschalisieren, aber aus meiner familie hatten 4 leute einen vw (bzw 1x seat, 2  audi´s und einer nen r32) und drei von denen mussten die steuerkette wechseln. mit samt spanner und zusammenbau 3000-5000 euro


----------



## Ishe (25. November 2010)

....... ... .. .


----------



## mariohanaman (26. November 2010)

klar, aber bei dem motormodell kommt es vergleichsweise oft und früh vor. 3-5000€ sind ein völlig normaler, preis dafür!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Du kannst kein 200PS Motorrad mit nem GOlf1 vergleichen. Genauso wenig wie ein angeblicher 600+PS Golf6.
> Hast du dir mal die "Technik" eines G1 angeguckt? Wie stabil alles gebaut ist? Nämlich gar nicht. Die Lenkung alleine, da ist nichts mit kleinen Helfern wie bei den heutigen Autos.
> Das passt einfach nicht, 400PS Turbomotor und >280km/h auf der Bahn in nem Golf1.


 
Der Golf 1 und dessen Technik ist für Motorleistung um 50-60 PS konzipiert, wenn du also einen Motor reinbaust, der 400 PS liefert, also knapp die 7fache Leistung, dann ist das logisch, dass die Karosserie das nicht lange mitmacht.
Aber wie lange hält denn ein Porsche oder Ferrari, wenn man dort die 7fache Leistung reinschlossert?
Einen Porsche mit 3000PS hab ich noch nicht gesehen und ich denke mal, dass die Karosse in zwei Teile gerissen wird, wenn der Fahrer Gas gibt.

Ich kannte mal einen, der hat in seinem Astra GSI den Calibra Turbo Motor reingeschraubt hat (alles sehr professionell, inklusive des Calibra Fahrwerks, 4x4 Antrieb und der Bremsanlage), auf 350PS hochgezüchtet (mit seinen Kumpels selbst gemacht, die kennen sich aus), aber er hat die Schwingungsdämpfer so hart eingestellt, dass die Karre über jeden Kanaldeckel gesprungen ist (Hauptsache fett und breit, Komfort ist egal ) und nach 3 Jahren Beschleunigungsrennen (Hamburg, Bergedorf, Kenner kennen den Ort ) war die Karosserie so weich geowrden, dass er sie praktisch wegwerfen konnte.
Aber das war im egal, er hat einfach das nächste Auto genommen.


----------



## Nekro (26. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wie lange hält denn ein Porsche oder Ferrari, wenn man dort die 7fache Leistung reinschlossert?
> Einen Porsche mit 3000PS hab ich noch nicht gesehen und ich denke mal, dass die Karosse in zwei Teile gerissen wird, wenn der Fahrer Gas gibt.



und jetzt? Was bringt uns das jetzt? 
Eine Auto kann man nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt belasten, klar, und bei neuen Autos und ohnehin bei Sportwagen ist die Grenze verdammt hoch. Und beim Golf1 ebend niedrig


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2010)

Nur mal so nebenbei:
Warum redet ihr eigentlich immer von 60PS wenn VW den Wagen schon selbst mit 112PS ausgestattet hat?


----------



## mariohanaman (26. November 2010)

das spielt nu auch keine rolle


----------



## Sash (26. November 2010)

naja ob nun 112ps oder 50.. da ist der unterschied nicht soo groß wie zu 350ps oder mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei:
> Warum redet ihr eigentlich immer von 60PS wenn VW den Wagen schon selbst mit 112PS ausgestattet hat?


 
Das waren aber immer noch Autos, die für 60PS ausgelegt sind und dementsprechend ist ein 1er GTI auch häufiger auseinander gefallen als das Basismodell.

Heute kannst du dir in der Kompaktklasse Autos bis 300PS kaufen und die Frage ist ja, wozu soll das gut sein?
Wieso muss das neue Topmodell einer Baureihe grundsätzlich stärker motorisiert sein als das des Vorgängers?
Reicht ein 500 PS Monster nicht aus, müssen es schon mehrere sein, die man anbietet?
Wo endet der Leistungswahn?
Die Kisten werden immer schwerer, der "verbrauchsvorteil" durch modernere Motoren wird durch das Gewicht wieder aufgefressen und am Ende verbraucht die Flotte mehr Sprit als vor 30 Jahren.


----------



## Sash (26. November 2010)

nicht nur schwerer, der ganze elektrokram frisst immer mehr strom, ob klima oder bordcomputer der das auto bei 200kmh noch selber fahren kann.. dazu noch ein bong und olufsen soundsystem mit 1000w oder mehr.. kostet alles strom und damit dem motor kraft.


----------



## Nekro (26. November 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> kostet alles strom und damit dem motor kraft.



Deswegen gibts ja immer mehr PS


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das waren aber immer noch Autos, die für 60PS ausgelegt sind und dementsprechend ist ein 1er GTI auch häufiger auseinander gefallen als das Basismodell.
> 
> Heute kannst du dir in der Kompaktklasse Autos bis 300PS kaufen und die Frage ist ja, wozu soll das gut sein?
> Wieso muss das neue Topmodell einer Baureihe grundsätzlich stärker motorisiert sein als das des Vorgängers?
> ...



Ich glaube das ist jetzt leicht übertrieben. Ich meine klar ist es sinnfrei eine S- Klasse oder vergleichbares mit 500+PS herauszubringen aber überleg mal wie klein die Anzahl solcher Kisten im Vegleich zu einer normal Version mit ca 300 ist. Außerdem ist es nicht so, dass das neuere Modell gleich 30% oder mehr Leistung als der Vorgänger hat aber die Effizients wird immer gesteigert.
Wir haben selbst einen 2,5 Tonner mit 330 Pferde- ist aber im Verhältnis zur Leistung und Gewicht mit 13l sparsam. 15 Jahre alte Autos mit um die 100 PS habe soviel auch schon geschluck- wenn nicht mehr.
Und abgesehn von dem ganzen Umweltzeug macht es schon Spaß mal mir 600PS in einem scheinbar normlalen Auto durch die Gegend zu heizen (*Blich zu M6 G-Power, Cayenne Magnum* )


----------



## Nekro (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> macht es schon Spaß mal mir 600PS in einem scheinbar normlalen Auto durch die Gegend zu heizen (



oh ja, vorallem wenn man angeblinkt wird man solle doch Platz machen


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

So wie es in manchen "Grip" Szenen zu sehen ist^^ Mit dem Passat R36 mit 120 km/h auf der linken Spur und wenn dann jemand rechts überholt schon Gas geben


----------



## Sash (26. November 2010)

schon blöde wenn man gemütliche 300 auf der linken spur mit nem r8 v10 fährt, und von hinten kommt ein veyron mit lichthupe an.. dann will man schon den trans am aus grip haben, mit über 1400ps.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und abgesehn von dem ganzen Umweltzeug macht es schon Spaß mal mir 600PS in einem scheinbar normlalen Auto durch die Gegend zu heizen (*Blich zu M6 G-Power, Cayenne Magnum* )


 
Und genau da setzt die deutsche Automobilindustrie an, denn anstatt Hybridtechnik zu entwickeln oder neue Akkumulatoren, werden immer stärkere Benzinfresser auf den Markt gebracht und die Werbung suggeriert dann, dass das neue Auto unbedingt "sportlicher" und "lifestylemäßiger" werden muss.

Früher hieß der Kombi bei Opel schlicht "Caravan", heute muss er "Sports Tourer" heißen. 
Und ein Geländewagen ist heute ein "Special Utility Vehicle" weil man ja eh nicht ins Gelände fährt.


----------



## Sash (26. November 2010)

nicht special, es heißt sports utility vehicle. 

hier, schaut mal:
RTL2 - GRIP Player

^^show vom 25.07.2010


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Das ist ja noch schlimmer. 
Ich verstehe die Typen nicht, die sich einen Cayenne kaufen oder so ein Moster (und ich kenne einen, der sowas fährt), das ist doch nur ein riesige Benchmarkbalken, mehr nicht.


----------



## Sash (26. November 2010)

so ein kitt würd ich gern haben. über 400kmh schnell, 1407ps. und keine esp systeme die leben retten.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und genau da setzt die deutsche Automobilindustrie an, denn anstatt Hybridtechnik zu entwickeln oder neue Akkumulatoren, werden immer stärkere Benzinfresser auf den Markt gebracht und die Werbung suggeriert dann, dass das neue Auto unbedingt "sportlicher" und "lifestylemäßiger" werden muss.
> 
> Früher hieß der Kombi bei Opel schlicht "Caravan", heute muss er "Sports Tourer" heißen.
> Und ein Geländewagen ist heute ein "Special Utility Vehicle" weil man ja eh nicht ins Gelände fährt.



Ja aber was ist da so schlimm. Solche Autos fahren ja nicht Haufenweise herum und ich auch habe auch noch nie ne Werbung für ne "S-Klasse 65 AMG 650PS" gesehen.
Apropo Hybrid:
Mercedes: ML Hybrid, E,S und A- Klasse Hybrid
Audi: ka obs da schon einen gibt^^
VW: Touareg Hybrid
Porsche: Cayenne Hybrid
BMW: X, 7er Hybrid

Das ist jetzt nur was mir spontan einfällt. Klar sind es bisher nur Übergangslösungen aber man kann nicht sagen es wird nicht intensiv an Hybrid und Co geforscht. Deutsche Hybridkleinwagen sind zwar noch rahr aber die kommen auch bald.
Ok beim SUV gebe ich dir Recht. Keine Sau fährt mit nem neuen Q7,X5, Cayenne oder sonstwas durch Dreck und Schlamm Ich könnte zwar jetzt eine Geschichte erzählen in der bei uns ohne verstellbaren Luftfahrwerk ein sehr teurer Umfall entständen wäre, worauf ich jetzt aber keinen Bock habe^^, aber man muss schon sagen die meinsten Features von SUVs sind oftmals sehr überflüssig. Für viele Menschen ist es wichtig, dass sie hoch Sitzen und alles überblicken können und wenn man nicht gerade durch die Münchener Innenstadt den ganzen Tag fährt kommt man auch mit der Größe problemlos zurecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Apropo Hybrid:
> Mercedes: ML Hybrid, E,S und A- Klasse Hybrid
> Audi: ka obs da schon einen gibt^^
> VW: Touareg Hybrid
> ...


 
Hmm, klingt nicht danach, dass man die Autos für unter 30.000€ bekommen kann. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Ok beim SUV gebe ich dir Recht. Keine Sau fährt mit nem neuen Q7,X5, Cayenne oder sonstwas durch Dreck und Schlamm


 
Ich kenne eben den einen, der seine Felgen jeden Abend sauber macht und die Bremssättel reinigt. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Ich könnte zwar jetzt eine Geschichte erzählen in der bei uns ohne verstellbaren Luftfahrwerk ein sehr teurer Umfall entständen wäre, worauf ich jetzt aber keinen Bock habe


 
Mach mal, ich will mal sehen, wieso ein Luftfahrwerk Leben rettet und ein konventionelles Fahrwerk das nicht schaffen konnte.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Für Hybid unter 30k musst du dann eben zu Ausländern greifen wie den Prius aber du hast ja nach deutsche fragen müssen
Das stört zwar gerade beim Two and a half men stream aber dann kann ich später ohne Nachlader schauen dank dem supeschnellen DSL Light

Vorweg habe ich nie gesagt es wurden Leben gerettet
Also ich bin vor einigen Tagen mit dem relativ neuen, gebrauchten Q7 zur Fahrschule (Motorrad-verdammt den will ich heuer bei dem Wetter noch machen) gefahren und beim letzten freien Platz geparkt nebendem eine Mauer war, ohne Zaun oder so, die an der vordersten Stelle gute 2m hinunter gib.
Ich bin also ausgestiegen und meine Mutter (frauen eben^^) ging ans Steuer, fuhr 2m zurück, schlug rechts ein, fuhr vorwärts und wunderschön über die  guten letzten 40cm hinunter, sodass die Vorderreifen schon Kontakt zum Boden hatten und die hinteren etwas in der Luft ragten. Sie natürlich erstmal kleine Panikattacke und wollte schon Hilfe in Form eines Abschleppers holen.
Im ersten Moment war zwar auch ich leicht geschockt aber ich hatt gleich ein kleines Grinsen im Gesicht weil sich jetzt endlich eine sinnvolle Gelgenheit bot die serienmäßige Fahrwerksverstellung zu testen. Also im Auto die höchste Stufe "Lift" ausgewählt und nach wenigen Sekunden hob sich das Auto um 25cm an, alle Reifen hatten wieder Bodenkontakt um zu es war genug Spielraum und zu rangieren.
Wir haben dann vom Fahrlehrer erfahren, dass an dieser Stelle schon vielen Fahren das selbe Trauerspiel geschehen ist aber bei denen wurde teilweise die komplette Fahrerseite durchgedrückt und hatten Totalschaden.
Das letzte war z.B ein A6 beim dem ein Schaden von knappen 10k entstand da bei dem die ganze Seite plus Teile des Unterbodens getascht werden mussten.
Das ist natürlich kein Agument für den Sinn solcher Kisten aber wenn wir mal in größeren Stadten fahren frage auch ich mich wieso hier zig Cayenne Tubro S und Q7 V12 Monster mit regionalem Kennzeichen fahren, denn mit 500PS in der Stadt schafft man sicher nicht viele Kilometer mit einem Tank, da würde auch eine schächere Version reichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment war zwar auch ich leicht geschockt aber ich hatt gleich ein kleines Grinsen im Gesicht weil sich jetzt endlich eine sinnvolle Gelgenheit bot die serienmäßige Fahrwerksverstellung zu testen. Also im Auto die höchste Stufe "Lift" ausgewählt und nach wenigen Sekunden hob sich das Auto um 25cm an, alle Reifen hatten wieder Bodenkontakt um zu es war genug Spielraum und zu rangieren.


 
Der einzige Vorteil bei der Luftfederung ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man sich beim McDrive nicht so strecken muss, wenn man die Burger von der Hilfskraft annimmt und sie ins Seitenfenster reinzieht. 
Das geht mit bei meinem OPC immer aufm Sack, weil der so tief liegt, aber wenn ich den höher Schrauben will, muss ich aussteigen und an den Schwingungsdämpfern drehen. 
Würde aber irgendwie ungeschickt aussehen.


----------



## Nekro (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich kein Agument für den Sinn solcher Kisten



Wenn Frau ihn öfters fährt schon 
Nur ein kleines Notfall-Handbuch beilegen. "Was ist zu tun wenn ich..." und welcher Knopp wofür ist


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der einzige Vorteil bei der Luftfederung ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man sich beim McDrive nicht so strecken muss, wenn man die Burger von der Hilfskraft annimmt und sie ins Seitenfenster reinzieht.
> Das geht mit bei meinem OPC immer aufm Sack, weil der so tief liegt, aber wenn ich den höher Schrauben will, muss ich aussteigen und an den Schwingungsdämpfern drehen.
> Würde aber irgendwie ungeschickt aussehen.



Das ist doch genial und falls man sehr weit unten und der Schalter hoch ist kann man sich inherhalb von 30s nach oben fahren anstatt mühevoll die Hand zu strecken, mann kann sogar den Kofferraum absenken damit man nicht so schwer heben muss 
Aber wie schon gesagt normalerweise braucht(!) kein Mensch solche Spielereine (dazu zählt auch dein OPC^^) ebenso Bergabfahrhilfe, Keramikbremsen oder gar Stahlbügel wie im GT3 RS
Aber wenn man nur von A nach B kommen will warum kauft man sich dann keinen Fiat Uno oder gleich einfach ein Fahrrad?
In ein paar Jahren ist eh alles Öl weg und jeder fährt mir Strom und Lautsprechern mit individullen simulierten Motorgeräuschen durch die Gegend also warum nicht bisdahin Spaß haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

In der Stadt sind Elektroautos sinnvoll, man müsste sie aber überall aufladen können, mit Strom, der von Off-Shore Anlagen kommt oder aus Biomasse.
Ich fahre insgesamt 40km zur Arbeit (wenn ich mal wieder hier arbeiten sollte ), für sowas lohnt sich ein Elektroauto und ich kann es über meine Solarzellen aufm Haus wieder aufladen.

Derzeit fahre ich mit einem Ford Crown Victoria (Yellow Cab) zur Arbeit, insgesamt 11 Blocks. 
Ich will nicht wissen, was die Karre schluckt.


----------



## Nekro (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren ist eh alles Öl weg


Ein bisschen länger dauerts schon. Außerdem sind viele Forscher damit beschäftigt, aus bestimmten Stoffen Diesel bzw. Benzin chemisch herzustellen. Dann gibt es noch sehr sehr viel Öl im Sand irgendwo in den USA, wenn die Technik verbessert wurde kann man auch das besser abbauen, unterm Eis liegt auch noch was und auch sonst wo wird man wohl noch was finden, kann ja nicht so schwer sein 
Hoffentlich schaffen sie es...ich will nicht durch die Gegend summen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

In Kanada, Alaska und in Sibirien liegen Unmengen an im Sand gebundenes Öl, aber der Aubbau ist sehr teuer und sehr zerstörerisch für die Umwelt.
George Bush wolle ja schon ran, hat aber von den Demokraten eins aufm Deckel bekommen.
Denn Sibirien auftaut, bauen die Russen aber sicher das Öl darin ab, die kümmern sich ja nicht darum, wie die Landschaft danach aussieht. 

Man kann dann noch in der Tiefsee bohren, also jenseits von 2000 Meter, aber was das für Risiken bedeutet, weiß heute noch keiner zu sagen.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Klar war etwas übertrieben- 40 Jahre gibts noch mindesten Nachschub nur zu welchen Preisen? Die Zukunft liegt aber denke ich eher im Bereich des Wasserstoffantriebs da hier zumindest das Problem der Reichweite nicht der Fall ist im Gegensatz zum Stromantrieb. Man stelle sich mal ein Vollhybrid Motorrad vor *pfui*^^

So jetzt kommts! Ich schwöre bei allem was möglich ist das Folgenede ist echt kein Scherz aber gerade kam meine Mutter zur Tür rein und erzählte, dass sie gerade auf dem heimweg den Berg rauf (wir wohne etwas höher gelegen deshalb übrigen auch Allrad^^)  und ihr ein schlingerndes Auto runter kam und dieser gerade noch in eine Einahrt ausweichen konnte. Daraufhin stieg er aus und sagte irgentwas von Kinder holen bevor es noch glatter wird. (Anmerkung: Bei uns fings heute zu Schneien an und jetzt ist es arschglatt!) Er ließ dann sein Auto an Ort und Stelle stehen und wollte mitfahren. Also ist meine Mutter nochmal umgekehrt, hohlte mit ihm die Kinder und als sie an einer steilen Stelle wieder wegfahren wollte gingen alle Reifen durch und rutschte wenige Meter nach hinten. Da sie sich nicht traute es nochmal zu versuchen um nicht nach unten in ander Autos zu rutschen hat sie tatsächlich auf Offroad umgeschaltet (ohne Scherz sie wusst wie das geht obwolh sie meim letzten mal nicht zugesehn hat wie das geht) und fuhr über einen Acker nach oben 
Wenn es nicht dunkel wäre wurde ich sofort ein Foto von der Spur machen


----------



## mariohanaman (26. November 2010)

die offroad variante ist mehr oder weniger nichts besonderes, wenn es wirklich glatt ist und natürlich äcker berauf vorhanden sind. wenn man wirklich nichtmehr vorran kommt ist das nunmal das einzig einigermaßen hilfreiche, auch mit "normalen" autos machbar

gibts nicht überwiegend in den usa einiges an ölschiefer ? 

man sollte sich auch nicht zu sehr um auto´s den kopf zerbrechen. denkt mal globaler, was mit schifffen und vor allem flugzeugen ist?! was nutzt einem die tolle technick, wenns keinen nachschub mehr gibt. wobei man ja sagen muss, dass in der schiffahrt ja schon enorme fortschritte mit solchen paraglydern drachen-segeln gemacht wurde. 

im luftverkerh, werden aber wohl noch einige probleme auftreten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Klar war etwas übertrieben- 40 Jahre gibts noch mindesten Nachschub nur zu welchen Preisen? Die Zukunft liegt aber denke ich eher im Bereich des Wasserstoffantriebs da hier zumindest das Problem der Reichweite nicht der Fall ist im Gegensatz zum Stromantrieb. Man stelle sich mal ein Vollhybrid Motorrad vor *pfui*^^


 
Wasserstoffantrieb kannst du vergessen.
Der Wasserstoff muss ja auch erst mal gewonnen werden und dafür musst du Energie einsetzen.
Die Kombination Verbrennungsmotor/Elektroantrieb wird sich in den nächsten 20 Jahren durchsetzen und die nächsten 40 Jahre laufen, wie sich der Ölpreis dann entwickelt, weiß noch keiner, aber billiger wirds garantiert nicht.



ich558 schrieb:


> (wir wohne etwas höher gelegen deshalb übrigen auch Allrad^^)


 
Jup, ich hab einen Treppenlifter im Haus, weil ich zu faul bin die Treppe hochzulatschen. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht dunkel wäre wurde ich sofort ein Fota von der Spur machen


 
Blitzlich FTW.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Habe ich vergessen hinzuzufügen. Mit Offroad meinte ich schlicht das Heben der Karosserie, spezielle Fahrhilfen werden nicht aktiviert- hat er glaube ich auch gar nicht^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Hat für Allrad das Geld nicht gereicht?


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Aber zum Gewinnen kann doch auch auf erneuerbare Energien gesetzt werden oder nicht? Diese Kombi aus Verbrennungsmotor/Elektroantrieb ist aber bisher eh nicht allzu überragend. Wir hatten mal einen Lexus RX400h. Die 60 elektro PS haben kaum was gebracht bei 200 Benzin PS und knapp 2Tonnen.
Außerdem musstest du so extrem wenig Gas beim wegfahren geben wenn du rein elektrisch fahren wolltest, dass jeder 50 Roller vorbeizeiht. Da muss erst noch eine bessere Methode zur Energiespeicherug gefunden werden und nicht einfach 10000 Akkus reinpacken. Das macht nur Sinn mit wenig Pferde und Gewicht alles andere ist kontraproduktiv.

Du hast nen Treppenlift im Haus dann brauch ich wohl eine Hebebühne für die Badewanne und einen Seilzug fürs Mountainbike damit ich mich bei meinem Bergtouren nicht allzu anstrengen muss *hahaha* 
Und natürlich mache ich jetzt gerne ein Foto und latsche dafür 200m durch einen kleinen Schneesturm. Das wäre doch anstrengend- muss ich mir wohl demnächst ein Skidoo besorgen 

edit: deinen letzten Post verstehe ich nicht ganz? Ist doch Allrad nachdem wir Jahrelang das Auto bei Freunden stehen ließen und das letzte Stück gingen da nichts mehr vorwärts ging.
"Das Geld nicht gereicht" sagt er mit seiner 500 euro Graka zu mir mit einer 260 GTX für 70 euro 
Kann es sein, dass du sarkastisch wirst


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber zum Gewinnen kann doch auch auf erneuerbare Energien gesetzt werden oder nicht? Diese Kombi aus Verbrennungsmotor/Elektroantrieb ist aber bisher eh nicht allzu überragend. Wir hatten mal einen Lexus RX400h. Die 60 elektro PS haben kaum was gebracht bei 200 Benzin PS und knapp 2Tonnen.
> Außerdem musstest du so extrem wenig Gas beim wegfahren geben wenn du rein elektrisch fahren wolltest, dass jeder 50 Roller vorbeizeiht. Da muss erst noch eine bessere Methode zur Energiespeicherug gefunden werden und nicht einfach 10000 Akkus reinpacken.


 
die Batterien sind das große Problem, entwickelt wird da nicht soo viel, irgendwie gehts kaum vorwärts.
Sieht man ja beim Handy, die Dinger sind ebenso schnell alle wie vor 10 Jahren, wo ist der Fortschritt?

Ich hab auch schon Hybrid gefahren (Honda und Toyota) und ich fand sie gut, allerdings muss sich dann auch das Fahrverhalten der Deutschen ändern, wenn Hybrid hier eine Chance haben soll.
Linke Spur und Blinker links passen nicht zu Hybrid und Sprit sparen wollen. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Und natürlich mache ich jetzt gerne ein Foto und latsche dafür 200m durch einen kleinen Schneesturm. Das wäre doch anstrengend- muss ich mir wohl demnächst ein Skidoo besorgen


 
Schick deine Mutter raus, sag ihr, dass du es für ein Schulprojekt braucht und dafür gerne mal am Wochenende was machst.
Sie wird so begeistert sein, dass du so motiviert bist, dass sie eher zurück ist, als du den Kühlschrank plündern kannst. 



ich558 schrieb:


> edit: deinen letzten Post verstehe ich nicht ganz? Ist doch Allrad nachdem wir Jahrelang das Auto bei Freunden stehen ließen und das letzte Stück gingen da nichts mehr vorwärts ging.
> "Das Geld nicht gereicht" sagt er mit seiner 500 euro Graka zu mir mit einer 260 GTX für 70 euro
> Kann es sein, dass du sarkastisch wirst


 
Das war darauf gemünzt, weil du geschrieben hast, dass keine anderen Features aktiviert wurden, daher dachte ich, dass Allrad Aufpreis kostet und ihr den nicht habt (weil eben das Geld ausging ).


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Der Audi wurde mit 20000km gekauft da kann man schlecht die Ausstattung wählen. Außerdem ist Allrad sicher Serie.

Ich sag ja schwere Auto mir viel PS und kleiner Elektrounterstützung kann man vergessen. Wenn dann muss es anders herum sein aber dafür kann man nicht auf simple Lithium Ionen Akkus setzten sondern man braucht neue Speichermöglichkeiten. "Und das wird Eure Aufgabe sein. Auf Euch baut die Zukunft auf" wie mein Physiklehre in jeder Stunde sagt

Am liebsten würde ich jetzt meine ganzen Bilder meinen Snowboard und Mountainbike Touren posten aber dafür ist nichtnur mein DSL zu lahm sondern vermutlich wirst du denken es handelt sich um Fakes was deine Sarkasmus noch weiter anstacheln könnte 

Naja lassen wir das
-------------------------------------

Mich würde übrigens schon lange mal interessieren ob es möglich ist, einen Motor von z.B einer Yamaha R6 mit 120 PS in ein kleines Auto einzubauen?
Der Drehmoment wäre zwar katastrophal und man müsste immer mit 10000 upm dahinfahren aber man würde viel Gewicht einsparen. Mit Carts wurde das schon öfter gemacht aber bei einem Kleinwagen ala Smart oder A-Klasse wäre das sicher mal interessant.


----------



## mariohanaman (26. November 2010)

gibt einige spezialisten, die das mit nem smart und ner hayabusa machen. es brint aber keinerlei vorteile, da man wie du schon sagtest mit dauerhaft 10.000 u/min fährt und damit jegliche benzinersparnisse (vom geringeren gewicht) dahinfließen.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Drehmoment ist vom Hubraum abhängig oder? Wenn ja muss man also auch größere Motoren bauen und das Gewicht steigt dann auch schnell an wo wir wieder beim Automotor landen.
Schade wäre schon cool mit 200PS und 300kg weniger und dann mit 5l zu fahren.


----------



## mariohanaman (26. November 2010)

die r6, die bei angemessener fahrweise 5l verbracuht, möcht ich mal sehen 

ich zieh mit meiner 600er locker 7-8 liter durch. dazu kommt ja dann noch ein deutklich höheres gewicht der karosserie


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> "Und das wird Eure Aufgabe sein. Auf Euch baut die Zukunft auf" wie mein Physiklehre in jeder Stunde sagt


 
Das sagen die Versagen immer, wenn sie es nicht gebacken bekommen haben und es nun andere richten müssen. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Mich würde übrigens schon lange mal interessieren ob es möglich ist, einen Motor von z.B einer Yamaha R6 mit 120 PS in ein kleines Auto einzubauen?
> Der Drehmoment wäre zwar katastrophal und man müsste immer mit 10000 upm dahinfahren aber man würde viel Gewicht einsparen. Mit Carts wurde das schon öfter gemacht aber bei einem Kleinwagen ala Smart oder A-Klasse wäre das sicher mal interessant.


 
Kannst du machen, aber das wird in der Regel gemacht, wenn du einen sehr leichten und aggressiven Kleinstwagen bauen willst, also Kompromisslos auch Leichtbau getrimmt.



mariohanaman schrieb:


> gibt einige spezialisten, die das mit nem smart und ner hayabusa machen. es brint aber keinerlei vorteile, da man wie du schon sagtest mit dauerhaft 10.000 u/min fährt und damit jegliche benzinersparnisse (vom geringeren gewicht) dahinfließen.


 
Wenn sich einige die Hayabusa Maschine in den Smart einbauen, wollen sie auch kein Sprit sparen, sondern maximalen Fahrspaß haben. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Drehmoment ist vom Hubraum abhängig oder? Wenn ja muss man also auch größere Motoren bauen und das Gewicht steigt dann auch schnell an wo wir wieder beim Automotor landen.
> Schade wäre schon cool mit 200PS und 300kg weniger und dann mit 5l zu fahren.


 
Nö, das Drehmoment ist von der Kraft abhängig, die in eine Drehbewegung umgesetzt wird. Je mehr Kraft da ist, desto höher ist sie.
Ein hubraumstärkerer Motor leistet natürlich mehr Drehmoment, aber durch Aufladung kannst du den gleichen Effekt erreichen.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Ja stimmt hast recht 
Aber könnte man eine R6 z.B nicht auf mehr Durchtzug im unteren Bereich bringen? Mein momentanes Fahrschulbike, eine Er6N, zieht trotz 34PS Drossel super bei nur 3000 upm. 
Klar wer sich jetzt eine Busa einbaut will sicher nicht sparsarm durch die Stadt zum Bäcker kommen aber leichte Motoren könnten auch ein Schritt in Sparsamkeit sein.
Was fährst du für eine Maschine mariohanaman?


----------



## mariohanaman (26. November 2010)

> Wenn sich einige die Hayabusa Maschine in den Smart einbauen, wollen sie  auch kein Sprit sparen, sondern maximalen Fahrspaß haben.



ich mein natürlich den motor einer hayabus, und nicht gleich das ganze stück .... hier muss man aber auch immer alles haarklein aufzählen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt hast recht
> Aber könnte man eine R6 z.B nicht auf mehr Durchtzug im unteren Bereich bringen? Mein momentanes Fahrschulbike, eine Er6N, zieht trotz 34PS Drossel super bei nur 3000 upm.


 
Der Motor ist, wie er ist, da kannst du nichts machen, höchstens am Getriebe und den Abstufungen und der Achsübersetzung.


----------



## mariohanaman (26. November 2010)

suzuki gsx r 600 bj 07


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Wieso nicht mal die Motoren vom Powerboot ins Auto bauen.


----------



## mariohanaman (26. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso nicht mal die Motoren vom Powerboot ins Auto bauen.



sind das nicht helikopter-jets, aus army-rest-beständen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Das ist ein Lamborghini V12 Bootsmotor mit 8,2 Liter Humbraum, die leisten rund 1000 PS und es gibt einen pro Schraube. Wenn das Boot also zwei Schrauen hat, dann sind auch zwei Motoren verbaut und wenns vier Schrauben hat...


----------



## Shibi (26. November 2010)

> Mich würde übrigens schon lange mal interessieren ob es möglich ist, einen Motor von z.B einer Yamaha R6 mit 120 PS in ein kleines Auto einzubauen?
> Der Drehmoment wäre zwar katastrophal und man müsste immer mit 10000 upm dahinfahren aber man würde viel Gewicht einsparen. Mit Carts wurde das schon öfter gemacht aber bei einem Kleinwagen ala Smart oder A-Klasse wäre das sicher mal interessant.


Es gibt soweit ich weiss in England für den alten Mini ein Umrüstkit für ca. 20.000€, welches unter anderem einen Motorradmotor enthält. Außerdem wird das gesamte Fahrwerk, Getriebe, Bremsen etc. ersetzt. 
Und jetzt fangt bitte nicht wieder mit dem Thema an was ein 200PS Motor in einem 600kg schweren Mini zu suchen hat. Das ist nur auf Spaß ausgelegt und bekommt darüber hinaus in Deutschland keine Straßenzulassung.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich würde übrigens schon lange mal interessieren ob es möglich ist, einen Motor von z.B einer Yamaha R6 mit 120 PS in ein kleines Auto einzubauen?
> Der Drehmoment wäre zwar katastrophal und man müsste immer mit 10000 upm dahinfahren aber man würde viel Gewicht einsparen. Mit Carts wurde das schon öfter gemacht aber bei einem Kleinwagen ala Smart oder A-Klasse wäre das sicher mal interessant.



Das wäre absolut kontraproduktiv. Es fährt sich deutlich entspannter wenn so früh wie möglich soviel Drehmoment wie möglich anliegt.

Es gab ja in der Vergangenheit viele PKWs die über Drehzahl Leistung generiert haben. Zum Glück wenden sich die meisten Hersteller aber mittlerweile wieder davon ab. Da sich diese Strategie auch nicht gerade positiv auf den Verbrauch auswirkt. Von den Fahrleistungen (mangels über den Großteil des Drehzahlspektrums vorhandene Leistung) mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das wäre absolut kontraproduktiv. Es fährt sich deutlich entspannter wenn so früh wie möglich soviel Drehmoment wie möglich anliegt.


 
Das Zitat ist aber nicht von mir, das müsstest du noch mal anpassen.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Es gibt soweit ich weiss in England für den alten Mini ein Umrüstkit für ca. 20.000€, welches unter anderem einen Motorradmotor enthält. Außerdem wird das gesamte Fahrwerk, Getriebe, Bremsen etc. ersetzt.
> Und jetzt fangt bitte nicht wieder mit dem Thema an was ein 200PS Motor in einem 600kg schweren Mini zu suchen hat. Das ist nur auf Spaß ausgelegt und bekommt darüber hinaus in Deutschland keine Straßenzulassung.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Den Spaß kann hier keiner abstreiten 
Smart fun auto gsxr motor Video - porcelanossa - MyVideo

@mariohanaman:
Ich liebe die GSXR 600! Absolut coole Maschine neben der R6. Ich würde mich extrem schwer tun mich zwischen den beiden zu entscheiden nur muss ich jetzt dann 2 Jahre mit 34PS fahren und da kommen die leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Nicht verkehrt. 
Ich hatte eine Honda CBR 900 Fireblade gehabt, damals vor der Hochzeit, als meine Frau mir noch nicht das Motorrad fahren verboten hatte.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. November 2010)

Und ich könnte mich nicht zwischen einer schwarzen R6 und ner schwarzen GSX-R 750 entscheiden...


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

OMG ich könnte weinen wenn ich diese geile Maschine sehe. Hondas Fireblademodelle sehen so affengeil aus das habe ich fast vergessen. Was würde ich für solch ein Bist geben! Da wird er gleich größer
(was für ein Modell ist das genau?)

Mir würde schon voll und ganz die 600 RR reichen leider machen diese Bikes mit einer 34PS Drossel keinen Sinn. Aus diesem Grund werde ich mir wohl eine Er6N zulegen da man hier per Gasanschlag drossel kann.
Welche 600er gibt es eigentlich noch mit dieser Drosselmöglichkeit?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Im Sommer hatte ich mal das 2010 Modell der Fireblade gefahren, nur heftig, das Teil (meine Frau dachte, ich kaufe mir Whisky ), hat riesen Spaß gemacht, aber kaufen ist nicht drin (drin schon, aber dann raucht es zu Hause gewaltig und ich darf dann nicht mal mehr aufm Sofa pennen ).
Ich hatte sie in Graphite Black gehabt, 178PS, Fireblade CBR1000RR.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2010)

Mir gefällt die Auspuffanlage unter dem Sitz immer am Besten. Hier passt das Sprichwort "Feuer unterm Arsch" perfekt 
Nur hätte ich mit 180PS ehrlich gesagt etwas Angst denn wenn man die volle Power nur einmal im 1.Gang ausnutzen möchte ist man schon weit über 100 und so ist verkehrsgerechtes Verhalten, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, schwierig


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

Im 1. Gang kannst du vergessen, das bringt keinen Spaß. im 3. oder 4., bei 180 noch mal das Vorderrad hochwuchten und aufm Hinterrad bis 260 beschleunigen ist viel fetter. 

Du musst natürlich Übung haben mit soviel Power umzugehen, Ein Fahrtraining kann nicht schaden, gerade wenn man die PS freien Bikes nachher fahren kann, sollte man das machen.
WEnn du bei 280km/h bremst, denkst du die ersten 3 Sekunden, dass eigentlich nichts passiert, das Bike bleibt irgendwie schnell (obwohls natürlich bremst, ist halt son komisches Gefühl).
Und immer gute Klamotten tragen, die Sachen sind die, auf die du dich verlassen musst, falls du doch mal vom Bike fliegst und aufm Asphalt rumschlitterst.
Gib da lieber richtig Geld aus, Motorradkleidung plus Helm kann (und sollte) schon mal 2000€ kosten.


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

Smart-Haya:  YouTube - Smart-Hayabusa
Golf1-Haya: YouTube - Hayabusa Turbo Mk1 Golf!!!

Beide gehen ab wie Hulle, aber keiner kriegt die Kraft auf die Erde 
Fahrt ihr mal alle Elektro und Hybrid, umso mehr Sprit für mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Genau, und wenn du mit deinem 4 Tonnen schweren und 8 Meter langen Geländewagen, Verzeihung.. SUV () wegen vertrockneter Tankstellen liegen geblieben bist, kriegste von mir ein ferngesteuertes Spielzeugauto, das mit Solarantrieb läuft. 
Kannst dich ja damit selbst abschleppen.


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

Ha! Soweit wird es nicht kommen 
Vorher bau ich mir nen riesigen Tank in den Garten bzw. unter die Erde, sorge dafür das nix verdunstet und habe mein Leben lang Sprit....wer sponsort mich? Immerhin müssen da ~5000000Liter rein


----------



## ich558 (27. November 2010)

Und damit Nekro nicht so viel bunkern kann werde ich später alles Sprit der Welt vebrennen indem ich mit diesem  ein kleine Schneetour mache 
Hoffentlich spingt sie noch an....


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, und wenn du mit deinem 4 Tonnen schweren und 8 Meter langen Geländewagen, Verzeihung.. SUV () wegen vertrockneter Tankstellen liegen geblieben bist, kriegste von mir ein ferngesteuertes Spielzeugauto, das mit Solarantrieb läuft.
> Kannst dich ja damit selbst abschleppen.



Man sollte mal von dem Irrglauben weg kommen das Otto-Motoren für Benzin gemacht wären. Dann würden sich solche Klischeegeschichten von vornerein erübrigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Öhm, du tankst also Diesel, oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. November 2010)

Ursprünglich war der Ottomotor für Ethanol gedacht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Öhm, der Otto Motor ist ein Verbrennungsmotor, du kannst also alles reinkippen, was sich verdampfen und zünden lässt.
Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit beim Treibstoff ist, dass es eine Kohlenwasserstoffverbindung beinhalten muss.


----------



## Sash (27. November 2010)

naja diesel ohne die richtige kompression geht schlecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Es ging jetzt aber um den Otto Motor, denn der hat, im Gegensatz zum Diesel, eine unabhängige Zündung für das Gemisch.


----------



## Sash (27. November 2010)

in polen wäre bestimmt selbstgebrannter billiger..


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, du tankst also Diesel, oder wie muss ich das verstehen?



Wie schon richtig festgestellt wurde war der Otoomotor für Ethanol gedacht. In vielen Südamerikanischen Ländern wird zum überwiegenden Anteil mit Bioethanol gefahren. Insofern ist die logische Konsequenz aus mangelndem Benzinnachubs nicht das Stillegen der Fahrzeuge, sondern das Wechseln des Treibstoffs.


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Man sollte mal von dem Irrglauben weg kommen das Otto-Motoren für Benzin gemacht wären. Dann würden sich solche Klischeegeschichten von vornerein erübrigen.



Benzin, versch. Methan-Gase, Ethanol und Wasserstoff.
Aber für jeden Kraftstoff musst du Einstellungen ändern, du kannst nicht mal ebend irgendein Gas oder Wasserstoff "tanken"


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

IT braucht das nicht, der tankt und wenn die Karre verreckt, wird neu gekauft.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Benzin, versch. Methan-Gase, Ethanol und Wasserstoff.
> Aber für jeden Kraftstoff musst du Einstellungen ändern, du kannst nicht mal ebend irgendein Gas oder Wasserstoff "tanken"



Bei der Umstellung auf Bioethanol ist der Aufwand am geringsten, die Umstellung auf Wasserstoff ist am aufwendigsten.
Wasserstoff in reinform zu tanken ist aus heutiger Sicht ein wenig zu aufwendig. Sprich du musst mit starker Kühlung/ Druck arbeiten. Ist wenig praktikabel.


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

Aber man muss trotzdem etwas verändern. Ergo muss man zwangsweise alle Autos umbauen bevor man mit anderen Treibstoffen fährt.



> IT braucht das nicht, der tankt und wenn die Karre verreckt, wird neu gekauft.


Wie oft das wohl gut geht, irgendwann gibts n neues Fahrrad


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Daher ist es sinnvoller, die Antriebskonzepte rechtzeitig zu ändern, ehe Benzin nicht mehr flächendeckend verbreitet werden kann.


----------



## Klutten (27. November 2010)

Das ist schon in vollem Gange. Die nahe automobile Zukunft liegt im sehr sparsamen Diesotto-Motor, der zudem sehr große Leistungen entfalten kann. Alle Hersteller (zumindest die großen) arbeiten aktuell daran und haben bereits funktionierende Motoren parat. Im Gegensatz zu dem ganzen Hybrid-Gedöns ist die Umsetzung im Pkw leicht zu realisieren. Momentan ist man sich nur noch nicht sicher, ob man auf herkömmliches Benzin oder auf einen synthetischen Kraftstoff setzen soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Synthetische Kraftstoffe müssen aber erst aufwändig hergestellt werden, was teuer ist und daher lohnt es sich nicht, denn dafür ist das Benzin noch zu billig.


----------



## mariohanaman (27. November 2010)

stimmt. wenn man das so sieht: welcher diesel hatte noch vor 5-10 jahren leistungen um 150-200ps bei ca 5-7 litern verbrauch. 
das sind werte meist vom einstiegsmodell (vergleich 320d/520d um mal bmw zu nennen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Vor 20 Jahren hatten die meisten Diesel aber auch noch keinen Turbolader, der ist ja inzwischen Standard beim Dieselmotor und kommt auch beim Benziner immer mehr in Mode.


----------



## Klutten (27. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Synthetische Kraftstoffe müssen aber erst aufwändig hergestellt werden, was teuer ist und daher lohnt es sich nicht, denn dafür ist das Benzin noch zu billig.



Da soll es wohl recht einfache Ansätze geben, die auch für die Umwelt von Vorteil sind. Kann da aber gerade nichts drüber schreiben, da ich es nicht mehr zu 100% im Kopf habe. Was uns neulich erzählt wurde klang aber chemisch ganz plausibel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Meine Firma (bzw. ich ) haben ein Konzept entwickelt um aus Kunststoffabfällen Isoliermaterial zu entwickeln, mit dem sogar alte Häuser recht einfach neu isoliert werden können.


----------



## Klutten (27. November 2010)

Finde ich interessant, aber wie willst du damit ein Automobil heizen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Gar nicht, hat ja mit Häusern zu tun, was denkst du, wie viel Öl/Gas man sparen kann, wenn man alte Häuser gut isoliert.
So kannst du locker noch 50 Jahre länger fahren.


----------



## Klutten (27. November 2010)

Was uns im Hinblick auf die Ölvorkommen suggeriert wird, ist eh gelogen. Wir werden noch mehrere hundert Jahre damit auskommen. Im Hinblick auf unsere Umwelt finde ich es aber dennoch wichtig an alternativen Kraftstoffen zu arbeiten. Ich mag nur diese Panikmache nicht.

...meine "neue" Gasheizung spart auch jährlich ~650€ auf ~300 qm Wohnfläche - und erfreut damit meinen Geldbeutel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Eine Gasheizung habe ich auch, aber eine gute Isolierung, denn mein Haus ist ganz neu gebaut (und noch nicht mal fertig ).

Nun ja, klar gibts noch Öl für die nächsten 200 Jahre und auch in 2000 Jahren wird man noch Öl finden, das Problem ist aber, dass die Förerdung immer teurer wird, denn man muss tiefer bohren und wenn ich mir die Ölförderungsanlagen am Golf angucke (ich war ja mal da und weiß daher bescheid), dann ist Effizienz für die ein Fremdwort.
Die Technik, die dort benutzt wird, ist 30 Jahre alt, die müsste mal dringend erneuert werden, denn das würde eine Menge bringen, aber die Konzerne wollen ja kein Geld investieren.
Wieso etwas neu machen, was noch Profit bringt.


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

Also ich hab am Donnerstag ne Erdkunde LK -Klausur über´s Silicon Valley geschrieben 
Dort sind Chemiker, die forschen an der Herstellung von Diesel mit Hilfe von Bakterien und Pilzen um aus Bioabfällen Sprit zu erzeugen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Solche Forschungen gibts zu Hauf, die Ergebnisse liegen alle in den Safes der Energiekonzerne.
doch wieso sollten sie einen billigen Treibstoff anbieten, wenn sie mit Benzin viel mehr Geld verdienen können. 

Mein Konzept wurd damals auch an eine Firma weiter gegeben, aber entwickelt haben sie daraus nichts.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Aber man muss trotzdem etwas verändern. Ergo muss man zwangsweise alle Autos umbauen bevor man mit anderen Treibstoffen fährt.



Brasilien hat für die Umstellung von Benzin auf Bioethanol nicht mal ein Jahrzent gebraucht. Und das alles ohne großen technischen Aufwand, da jeder Ottomotor grundsätzlich Ethanoltauglich ist.

Bei aktuellen Motoren kostet die Umstellung nichtmal 500,- Euro. Bei werksseitiger Ausrüstung entstehen überhaupt keine (erwähnenswerten) Mehrkosten.
Lustigerweise werden in Ländern mit hoher Ethanolverbreitung die Fahrzeuge sowieso nur als Flexifuel angeboten.
Aber auch bei uns gibt es Fahrzeuge die werksseitig als Flexifuel angeboten werden. Das nenne ich zukunftorientiert und umweltfreundlich.

Eins meiner Lieblingsfahrzeuge ist so ein Flexifuel Gefährt, der gute Bentley Continental GT (MJ 2011), der liefert 575 saubere PS und ohne so eine dreckige Batterie wie der Prius. Aber da Spaß und Vernunft niemals in einem Atemzug genannt werden dürfen, wird stets Selbstgeisselung gepredigt.


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Brasilien hat für die Umstellung von Benzin auf Bioethanol nicht mal ein Jahrzent gebraucht.



Und was ist mit den anderen Ländern? Man braucht denke ich mal Material zum Umbau. Was ist, wenn auf der Welt eine Milliarde Autos umgerüstet werden? Wird etwas knapp dann. Und knapp 500,-Euro pro Auto geht ganz schön ins Geld. Nicht jeder wird bereit sein, Finanzierungen vom Staat? Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eins meiner Lieblingsfahrzeuge ist so ein Flexifuel Gefährt, der gute Bentley Continental GT (MJ 2011), der liefert 575 saubere PS und ohne so eine dreckige Batterie wie der Prius. Aber da Spaß und Vernunft niemals in einem Atemzug genannt werden dürfen, wird stets Selbstgeisselung gepredigt.


 
Und der Bentley kostet nochmal wie viel? 
Es geht darum, dass die Autos bezahl sein müssen, das ist bei alternativen Kraftstoffen wichtig und auch beim Hybrid.
Was nützt es, wenn sich nur wenige sowas kaufen können und dann mit so einem Wagen zum Privatjet fahren.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. November 2010)

Würde die Technik aber billiger sein, würden viel mehr Leute so ein Auto haben und ergo weniger abhängig von den Brennstoffproduzierenden Staaten sein.
Dann fällt das Kartenhäuschen der OPEC-Staaten zusammen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Und auch die Ölindustrie würde weniger Geld verdienen, daher sind solche Antribskonzepte und Treibstoffideen in den Safes von Shell und Co.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den anderen Ländern? Man braucht denke ich mal Material zum Umbau. Was ist, wenn auf der Welt eine Milliarde Autos umgerüstet werden? Wird etwas knapp dann. Und knapp 500,-Euro pro Auto geht ganz schön ins Geld. Nicht jeder wird bereit sein, Finanzierungen vom Staat? Wohl eher nicht.



Man bedenke mal die Kosten alle schon vorhandenen Fahrzeuge durch E-Autos oder was auch immer zu ersetzen, zzgl. neuer Infrasturktur. Und wie erwähnt, beim neuen Auto gibt es faktisch keine Mehrkosten, da nicht mehr Teile verwendet werden sondern nur "andere".




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und der Bentley kostet nochmal wie viel?
> Es geht darum, dass die Autos bezahl sein müssen, das ist bei alternativen Kraftstoffen wichtig und auch beim Hybrid.
> Was nützt es, wenn sich nur wenige sowas kaufen können und dann mit so einem Wagen zum Privatjet fahren.



Der Bentley ist nur ein lustiges Beispiel. Auch absolute Spaßbremsen vom Kaliber Ford Focus werden in Südamerika immer als Flexifuel verkauft, bei uns gegen 200,- Euro Aufpreis.


Wie auch immer. Wenn man alle Faktoren berücksichtigt, bietet Bioethanol die schnellste, einfachste, billigste Lösung. Mir gefällts, auch wenn ich es nach wie vor am liebsten als Bentley hätte  .


----------



## Mosed (28. November 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Brasilien hat für die Umstellung von Benzin auf Bioethanol nicht mal ein Jahrzent gebraucht.



Und haben dafür jede Menge Regenwald abgeholzt, um das Zuckerrohr dafür anbauen zu können.
Da ist das Ethanol auch nicht mehr besser für die Umwelt als Benzin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Ethanol ist ja auch nur eine Kohlenwasserstoffverbindung und wie alle, muss sie chemisch erzeugt werden, entweder durch Pflanzen oder durch synthetiscshe Herstellung, aber synthetische Herstellung kostet viel Geld und durch Pflanzen kostet es viel Anbaufläche, ähnlich wie Biodiesel.
Brasilien ist groß, keine Frage, aber versuch das mal im dicht besiedelten Europa zu machen.


----------



## Sash (28. November 2010)

davon ab find ich natur wichtiger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Monokultur ist immer Mist, das hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, aber die Menschen scheinen daraus nichts zu lernen.
Der Boden im Regenwald ist nicht sehr dicht und wenn man die Bäume abholzt, dann ist der Boden nicht mehr lange fruchtbar, auch das weiß man, trotzdem wird aber immer weiter geholzt.


----------



## Sash (28. November 2010)

tja wie auf pandora.. die menschen sind ne seuche.


----------



## Shibi (28. November 2010)

Mir gefällt der Spruch aus Matrix. Der Mensch gleicht am ehesten einen Virus. Steckt mehr dahinter als die meisten denken...

Meiner Meinung nach kann man mit Wasserstoff sehr viel erreichen. Das Problem ist die Herstellung und die Lagerung. Andererseits kann man heutzutage mit Solarzellen sehr viel Strom herstellen. Und in Afrika scheint die Sonne sehr viel. Außerdem braucht die Wüste eh keiner, also kann man die mit Solarzellen vollpflastern statt unsere Wiesen. Es wird nur noch nicht gemacht weil dort nur sehr wenig Strom benötigt wird und die Verluste wenn man es über Leitungen nach Europa transportiert zu hoch wären. 
Aber was wenn man daraus Wasserstoff produziert? Wasser gibt es dort ausreichend und Wasser + Energie = Wasserstoff.
Das Einzige Problem ist noch der Transport des Wasserstoffs, aber meine Idee wäre ja die Öltanker entsprechend umzubauen, da sie sowieso irgendwann nichts mehr zu transportieren haben. Wenn man den Druck hoch genug hält bleibt der Wasserstoff flüssig und lässt sich mit relativ geringen Verlusten nach Europa transportieren. Dort könnte er z.B. mit einem Pipelinenetz verteilt werden, hier wären zwar die Verluste wieder recht hoch, aber ich vermute selbst wenn die Hälfte beim Transport flöten geht sollte es sich immernoch lohnen.

Und z.B. BMW forscht ja schon an Wasserstoffautos, bzw. Brenstoffzellen.

Soweit meine Zukunftsvisionen... 


mfg, Shibi


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Öhm, in der Wüste gibts ausreichend Wasser? 
Wenns so wäre, würde es keine Wüste sein.


----------



## Shibi (28. November 2010)

Rund um Afrika ist Meer. 
Das Salzwasser kann zwar der Mensch nicht zum Trinken nehmen und auch Pflanzen kann man damit nicht gießen aber für die Wasserstoffherstellung ist es ziemlich egal ob es Süß oder Salzwasser ist. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (28. November 2010)

Aber das Risiko ist etwas hoch oder?
Fahr mal so einen Druckbehälter quer über die Erdkugel.


----------



## Shibi (28. November 2010)

Risiko ist relativ. Fahr mal Tausende von Tonnen leichtentzündlichen und umweltshädlichen Öls um die Erde...
Natürlich muss man geeignete Sicherheitsvorkerhungen entwickeln, aber das ist doch immer so.
Ich halte es durchaus für realisierbar, wenn auch nicht morgen oder übermorgen, aber in 20-30 Jahren...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Rund um Afrika ist Meer.
> Das Salzwasser kann zwar der Mensch nicht zum Trinken nehmen und auch Pflanzen kann man damit nicht gießen aber für die Wasserstoffherstellung ist es ziemlich egal ob es Süß oder Salzwasser ist.


 
Öhm.. und in der politisch instabilen Zone willst du also milliardenteure Industrieanlagen bauen, die das Wasser von der Küste abpumpen, filtern und dann zu den Solaranlagen transportieren (an den Küsten gibts Gebirge, erst im Landesinneren hast du ebene Flächen, also 500km und mehr Entfernung vom Meer)?
Dann such mal Investoren.


----------



## Shibi (29. November 2010)

Ich sag ja, heute lässt sich das noch nicht verwirklichen. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nyso (29. November 2010)

Nikola Tesla nicht zu vergessen. Seine Vision war ja, Strom von einem Punkt an jeden Haushalt kostenlos zu übertragen. Freier Strom aus Nullpunktenergie gewonnen, für jeden Frei zugängig.
Die ganze Theorie klingt absolut plausibel, es gibt Geräte die funktionieren.
Aber selbst wenn man aus dieser Theorie nur das Element der Stromübertragung nimmt, könnte man den Strom in der Wüste produzieren und hier bei uns zu Hause damit die Rechner betreiben. Oder die Autos fahren. Ohne nennenswerte Stromverluste.


----------



## Nekro (29. November 2010)

Schnee , so viel Schnee ! 
Da kann man schön driften ;D


----------



## Shibi (29. November 2010)

Kannst ja mal raten was ich eben auf dem Großen Parkplatz hier gemacht habe. 
Bei uns hinter dem Staffelgebäude hats einen Parkplatz mit ca. 500x300 Meter, komplett freie Fläche, wenn man mal von den 5 LKWs absieht die da parken.  Perfekt zum Driften. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ich558 (29. November 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Schnee , so viel Schnee !
> Da kann man schön driften ;D



Tja und deswegen habe ich wieder meine gute alte Maschine geholt und über die Wiesen und Wälder geheizt. Das war so geil


----------



## roadgecko (29. November 2010)

Die meisten leute fahren ihre Zweiräder lieber im Sommer aber warum eigentlich nicht ? 

Die Drift-Saison ist eröffnet (und ich dachte sowas machen nur meine "bekannten" xD)


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2010)

Normale Zweiräder haben auch nicht solche Ballons als Räder.


----------



## ich558 (29. November 2010)

Und genau deswegen geht sowas ja. Abgesehen davon geht bei dieser Maschine nur noch der Motor alles andere ist sowieso nicht mehr mal vorhanden wie Blinker oder Kennzeichen 
Die wird eh nur noch als Spaßgerät verwendet und hat seit über 5 Jahren schon keine Straße mehr gesehen


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß damit weiterhin  .

Mein Zweirad hab ich bis jetzt ein mal im Schnee bewegt und dabei wird es nach Möglichkeit auch bleiben. Ein Schwerpunkt auf ~Brusthöhe und Räder die für wesentlich kleinere Fahrzeuge gemacht sind, sind dann doch eher für Stürze als für Drifts gut.


----------



## Nekro (29. November 2010)

Mit 2 Rad driften? Oha, das stell ich mir schwierig und gefährlich vor.
Mit Enduros ja, aber normale Mopeds ... ^^


----------



## mariohanaman (30. November 2010)

ist auch verdammt schwierig, da bei den meisten nur das hinterrad ausbricht. ich persönlich mag nicht im schnee fahren mit nem tzweirad, das ist nicht meine welt


----------



## ich558 (30. November 2010)

Ich glaube ihr versteht unter Driften sowas wie aus Fast and Furious^^
Jedoch meine ich schlicht um etwas engere Kurfen mit Vollgas fahren wobei das Hinterrad ausbricht und man rutsch elgant herum (man kann auch gut auf der Stelle wenden) nicht 20m entlang oder so 
Abgesehen davon war ich gerade eben wieder und ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollt aber mir macht das verdammt viel Spaß wenn links und rechts der Schnee ewig weit wegfliegt wie beim Schneepflug.^^ Und nein weder letztes Jahr noch heuer hatte ich einen Unfall und selbst wenn wärs nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## mariohanaman (30. November 2010)

driften ist ja auch wie bei fast and furious ^^ ... nur halt nicht ganz so extrem und geschönt, wie es halt im fernsehen immer aussieht


----------



## Shibi (30. November 2010)

Ich hab ein Nachteil vom Driften entdeckt. ^^
Gestern abend auf nem großen Parkplatz meine Kreise und 8er gedreht, dann auf die andere Seite vom Gebäude gefahren und dort mein Auto abgestellt. Heute bin ich losgefahren, fahre auf die Autobahn und beim beschleunigen merke ich wie das ganze Auto extrem stark vibriert, hatte schon Angst, dass mich gleich ein Rad überholt...
Dann erstmal auf den Seitenstreifen gefahren, alle Räder kontrolliert ob sie noch dran sind und auch noch alle Schrauben fest sitzen. Alles ok, also nochmal losgefahren, wieder dieses extreme vibrieren. Bin dann langsam mit 60 zum nächsten Parkplatz gefahren um mir die Sache mal genauer anzuschauen. Des Rätsels Lösung: Beim Driften habe ich mir jede Menge Schnee in die Felge geschaufelt. Der ist über die Nacht festgefroren und hing nun in der Felge fest. Wenn man jetzt noch dazu sagt, dass bei einer Unwucht von 10 Gramm bei 100km/h 2,5 Kilo auf das Rad wirken kann man sich vorstellen wie sich ein Rad mit 50-100 Gramm Schnee drin verhält. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## tho_mas (30. November 2010)

Was denkt ihr was ein Audi 80, 130 ps, im Jahr an Steuern Versicherung und was an Spritverbrauch kostet ?
Will keine 0,1 Euro angaben, nur dass ich mich grob orientieren kann.


----------



## mariohanaman (30. November 2010)

also weil ich die ganzen angaben jetzt nicht kenne, schenk ich dir mal ein paar links zum selbst-ausarbeiten 

kfz/motorrad/lkw - steuern:
Kfz-Steuer Berechnung ONLINE NEU! 2010, Kfz Steuer Pkw, KfzSteuer Auto CO2, Kfz Steuer Lkw

versicherrungsvergleich
HUK24 Versicherung - Kfz-Versicherung, Fahrzeugversicherung

oder 
www.check24.de


----------



## Shibi (30. November 2010)

Die Versicherungssumme ist sehr stark abhängig von der Zeit die du den Führerschein hast und schon ein Auto angemeldet hast. 
Wenn du 18 bist, 3 Monate den Führerschein hast wirst du definitiv etwas zwischen 1000 und 1500€ an Versicherung im Jahr zahlen. Wenn du schon 40 Bist, 20 Jahre lang unfallfrei gefahren bist und ein Auto angemeldet hattest wirst du vermutlich deutlich weniger als 500€ im Jahr zahlen dürfen.
eine weitere Frage ist ob du nur Haftpflicht oder doch Teilkasko willst. Von der Vollkasko würde ich dir abraten, das lohnt isch bei dem Auto nichtmehr.

Die Steuer kann man nicht an der PS Zahl festmachen sondern sie ist vom Hubraum abhängig. Ich vermute mal du meinst mit 130PS den 2.3 Liter Motor. Kann nacher mal nachschauen was der an steuern kostet.

Und zum Verbrauch: Hab mal auf Spritmonitor.de geschaut, dort verbrauchen die meisten irgendwas um die 10 Liter. Wenn du sparsam fährst dürfte er bei 9 leigen, wenn du bisschen sportlicher fährst bei 11.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## tho_mas (30. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Die Versicherungssumme ist sehr stark abhängig von der Zeit die du den Führerschein hast und schon ein Auto angemeldet hast.
> 
> Ich hab den Schein seit einem Monat und noch kein Auto angemeldet.
> Meine Eltern hingegen über 20 Jahre und schon 2 Autos, über wen kommt es günstiger ?
> ...




......


----------



## mariohanaman (30. November 2010)

der unterschied zwischen teilkasko und haftpflicht ist, dass teilkasko teilweise schäden (nicht bei unfall mit selbstverschuldung) an deinem auto bezahlt, oder zumindest zuschüsse gibt. das sind zum beispiel marderschäden, glassprünge und ähnliches. die haftpflicht ist halt das nötigste, die pflicht eben, die den schaden anderer abdeckt, wenn du einen unfall baust.

uiuiui 550 für einen kleinwagen ist enorm viel. ich weiß von meinem vater, dass er für 180ps a4 550€ zahlt.
aber da zählen auch wiederrum mehr die typenklassen des jew. fahrzeugs (also wie oft es zb in unfallstatistiken vorkommt und geklaut wird etc.)  und die einstufung des jew. fahrers.


----------



## tho_mas (30. November 2010)

Dass ich gegenüber anderen Versichert bin würde mir völlig reichen, also komm ich mit Haftpflicht am besten weg ?
Wie gut komm ich damit dann weg ? Vielleicht kann mir shibi darüber nachher noch berichten.


----------



## Shibi (30. November 2010)

Wenn du das Auto über die Eltern anmeldest könnte es etwas billiger werden, aber der Nachteil ist du kommst in deiner Versicherungseinstufung nicht runter. Sprich in 3 Jahren wenn du ein Auto auf dich selbst anmelden willst hängst du wieder beim vollen Prozentsatz. 

Wenn es dir nur um die kosten geht bist du erstmal mit der Haftpflicht besser dran, solange du nicht das Pech hast einen Steinschlag oder ähnliches abzubekommen.

Und 8 Liter halte ich bei dem Auto für nahezu nicht realisierbar, außer du fährst mit 80 über die Autobahn im Windschatten eines LKWs. 
Ein bisschen Spaß willst du mit dem Auto ja auch haben, sonst kannst du dir gleich einen sehr sparsamen Kleinwagen kaufen, der zwar nicht vorwärts kommt aber dafür auch nichts verbraucht.

Wenn du übrigens ein günstiges Auto in der Versicherung suchst in einer ähnlichen Klasse wie der Audi 80, könntest du dir mal den BMW 318i Touring anschauen, der ist bei der Haftpflicht glaub als 14 eingestuft, der Audi, wenn ich den richtigen gefunden habe, als 17. Diese Typenklassen machen den Hauptunterschied bei den Versicherungskosten aus.
Allerdings ist die Frage ob du einen Kombi fahren willst.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nyso (30. November 2010)

Klar, Kombi ist immer praktisch!
Wenn man Single ist kommen dicke Boxen rein, und wenn man dann Kinder hat der Kinderwagen


----------



## .::ASDF::. (30. November 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zur Winterreifenpflicht. Mein Vater hat Ganzjahresreifen mit den Symbolen Sonne; Regen und eine Schneeflocke. Reicht das weil in den Medien stand immer was von M&S (Matsch und Schnee). Allerdings steht das nicht auf dem Reifen.


----------



## tho_mas (30. November 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Wenn du das Auto über die Eltern anmeldest könnte es etwas billiger werden, aber der Nachteil ist du kommst in deiner Versicherungseinstufung nicht runter. Sprich in 3 Jahren wenn du ein Auto auf dich selbst anmelden willst hängst du wieder beim vollen Prozentsatz.
> 
> Bis dahin Arbeite ich und dann kann ich es mir eher leisten.
> 
> ...



......


----------



## nyso (30. November 2010)

Wichtig ist das M&S ODER eine Schneeflocke drauf ist. 
Und Ganzjahresreifen sollten auch für den Winter geeignet sein


----------



## Shibi (1. Dezember 2010)

> Hast schon recht, aber wenn ich mir überleg dass ich 10 km Hin-und Rückweg zur Schule hab und wenn es 10Liter/100km verbraucht zahl ich grob pro Woche 15 Euro Spritkosten ...


Bei Kurzstrecken wird der Verbrauch sogar noch etwas höher liegen, da der Motor, wenn er kalt ist, erstmal deutlich mehr verbraucht.

Zur Versicherung des 318i Touring: Ich schätze 200-300 Euro wird er schon günstiger sein.
Allerdings wird er in der Anschaffung etwas tuerer sein als der Audi 80, besonders wenn du ihn günstig über bekannte bekommst. Ob sich das unterm Strich rechnet weiss ich nicht.

Aber allgemein sind Kombis meistens günstiger als die Limousinen, da Kombis mehr die Familienautos sind und junge Familienväter eher vorsichtiger fahren wenn das Kind mit an Bord ist und deshalb weniger Unfälle machen. Weniger Unfälle = Niedrigere Typenklasse = Geringere Versicherungskosten

mfg, Shibi


----------



## tho_mas (1. Dezember 2010)

du schreibst günstiger, wieviel kommt der audi mich denn dann grob? 500 rum ?
naja, spritverbrauch ist erstmal nebensache, erstmal kommen die grundkosten.


----------



## Shibi (1. Dezember 2010)

500? Ich denke das ist etwas arg niedrig gegriffen.

Geh mal zum Beispiel auf HUK24 Versicherung - Autoversicherung, Haftpflichtversicherung , dort bin ich auch versichert. Da kannst du dir die Kosten berechnen die es dich kosten würde wenn du dein Auto dort versicherst. Auf Angebot berechnen klicken, dann auf Fahrzeuge, Autoversicherung und auf Angebot berechnen. Kannst ja Probeweise verschiedene Autos eingeben, dann siehst du die Unterschiede.

Du kannst auch mal deine Eltern bitten bei ihrer Versicherung anzurufen und zu fragen was es im Jahr kosten würde wenn sie den Audi 80 versichern.


Und den Spritverbrauch würde ich nicht so unter den Tisch kehren, bringt ja nix wenn du ein eigenes Auto hast, aber kein Geld mehr es zu fahren. Da kannst du dir das eigene Auto gleich sparen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## tho_mas (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr nur bei schlechtem Wetter, bei guten und normalem kommt mein Fahrrad zum Zuge.
Oder ich fahr den Audi einfach mit rotem Kennzeichen


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. Dezember 2010)

Audi A3 1,6 138tkm für 7.290€ was meint ihr?
Ist von nem ordentlichen Audihändler also kein Ramschladen um die Ecke

Näheres im Spoiler:



Spoiler



Erstzulassung 		11/2002
Kilometerstand 		138200
Kraftstoff 		Benzin
kW(PS) 		75(102)
Außenfarbe 		Schwarz met.
Getriebeart 		Handschaltung
Hubraum 		1595 cm³
Türen 		3
Sitze 		5
Wagen-Nr. 		001341
Neupreis 		EUR 27500

Fahrzeugausstattung
ABS, Airbag, Alufelgen, Beifahrer Airbag, CD, Elektr. Fensterheber, Elektrischer Spiegel, Gebrauchtwagen-Garantie, Klima, Klimaautomatik, Nebelscheinwerfer, Park Distance Control, Radio, Seitenairbags, Servolenkung, Sitzheizung, Tempomat, Traktionskontrolle, Wegfahrsperre, Zentralverriegelung, elektr. Stabilitätsprog. (ESP)

Weitere Informationen
beheizbare Außenspiegel, abblendbarer Rückspiegel, Antischlupfregelung, Rücksitzbank umlegbar, Zentralver. mit Fernbed., Kopfstützen hinten, manuelle Sitzhöheneinstellung, Getriebe 5-gang, Leuchtweitenregulierung, Scheibenwaschdüsen beheizbar, Kindersitzbefestigung ISOFIX; elektr. Außenspiegel, Fahrersitz höhenverst., Metalliclackierung, Park Pilot hinten, Reserverad, Seitenairbag, Scheiben hinten abgedunkelt, GW Nr. 134, Nichtraucher, Finanzierung und Inzahlungnahme möglich, Irrtümer und Zwischenverkauf vorbehalten, neuer Service / neu bereift!


----------



## Hardwell (1. Dezember 2010)

wär mir persönlich zu teuer!


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. Dezember 2010)

Is ja die Frage, was darf/kann man für so nen Wagen noch bezahlen? Fix ist der Preis ja nicht... ist innerhalb eines Monats nun schon um nen Tausender gesunken


----------



## Shibi (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde Sagen mehr als 6x00 solltest du dafür nicht zahlen. Am besten wäre natürlich irgendwas mit 5x00, aber dafür müsstest du schon den ein oder anderen Mangel am Fahrzeug finden.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Fahrzeug Optisch in einem guten Zustand ist.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## 1821984 (1. Dezember 2010)

mehr als 5.500 auf keinen fall!!! Was da alles in der beschreibung steht. OMG.

Hat zwar nahezu komplett aber man schreibt doch nicht, dass das Auto ein Reserverad hat!
Beachten sollte man die Fahrgestellnr. Ich weis jetzt nicht welches Modell das ist. Ich gehe mal vom 2. ten aus. Man kann sich ungefähr ausrechnen, welches produzierte Auto dieses ist, und sollte sich dann auch mal nach Rückrufaktionen schlau machen.
Km-Stand ist zwar gut aber entweder hat er schon diverse Neuteile oder er brauch sie vielleicht balt. Umbedingt auf sämtliche Achslager achten. 
Audi ist nicht günstig in ersatzteile!!!
EK wird denke ich so um die 3500-4500 gewesen sein.


----------



## Nekro (1. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Was da alles in der beschreibung steht. OMG.



Das ist teilweise echt lustig was manche alles reinschreiben 
Von schlimmen Rechtschreibfehlern bis zu totalem nonsense


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. Dezember 2010)

Mal schaun ob man den so weit runterhandeln kann  ich glaubs ja weniger.

Allein wegen der Gebrauchtwagengarantie zahlt man ja beim Autohaus drauf -_-

und dieses Audi Gebrauchtwagen Plus lassen sie sich sicher auch bezahlen, auch wenns natürlich nirgends steht.


----------



## Witcher (2. Dezember 2010)

@ Shibi
Hab mal den Kostenrechner der Huk auf mein aktuelles Fahrzeug angewendet und muss sagen das die ganz schön teuer sind. Ich bin momentan bei der HDI und dort zahl ich knapp 100€ weniger.


----------



## Shibi (2. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich hab den Vorteil gehabt, meine Eltern sind auch bei der Huk versichert und schon seit 25 Jahren unfallfrei unterwegs, dadurch bin ich dort billiger eingestiegen. Damals kam keine andere Versicherung an den Preis ran.
Dass es so gesehen nicht die günstigste Versicherung ist weiss ich, es kommt halt immer auf die persönliche Situation an. Habs ihm auch nur genannt weil sie den praktischen Kostenrechner haben, da kann er sich mal ein ungefähres Bild von machen was ihn das Auto kosten wird.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Witcher (2. Dezember 2010)

ist ja Jedem selbst überlassen wo ma sich versichert.


----------



## Mosed (2. Dezember 2010)

schon toll dieser Schnee und Eis. da will man nur Parken und bleibt auf dem Parkplatz beim rangieren stecken. ^^


----------



## tho_mas (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich mach mich die Tage nochmal schlau, aber dass es ein Audi 80 wird ist ziehmlich sicher.


----------



## Nekro (2. Dezember 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> schon toll dieser Schnee und Eis. da will man nur Parken und bleibt auf dem Parkplatz beim rangieren stecken. ^^



womit denn?^^


----------



## Tobucu (2. Dezember 2010)

Zum cruisen aufem Parkplatz bei Schnee hat mir mein Vater auch mal ne nette Geschichte erzählt.
Sein Kumpel und er haben mit nem alten Käfer auch quatsch aufem Parkplatz gemacht.
Ein grosser Schneehaufen war dort zusammen geschoben und die hielten es für eine gute Idee 
dort durchzubrettern.
Leider stand in der Mitte ein Betonpfeiler


----------



## ich558 (2. Dezember 2010)

fail
Ich muss jetzt auch mal meine Eltern überreden einen frei Fläche aufzusuchen. Als ich heute zur Schule fuhr habe ich schon beim Abbiegen etwas mehr Gas gegeben um zu "üben"


----------



## Tobucu (2. Dezember 2010)

Mit einen Fronttriebler macht es auch Laune die  "Übungen" im Rückwärtsgang zuabsolvieren.


----------



## Shibi (3. Dezember 2010)

Jo, sag deinen Eltern du musst mit ihrem Auto das fahren bei Schnee üben. 
Fronttriebler im Rückwärtsgang ist schon lustig, aber ich finde das quält das Auto zu arg, da der Rückwärtsgang normalerweise noch kürzer übersetzt ist als der erste Gang. Sprich man muss den Motor die ganze Zeit extrem hoch drehen. 

Lieber einen Hecktriebler oder ein Allradler.
Wobei man auch mit einem Fronttriebler schön quer fahren kann, man muss nur mit ein bisschen Gefühl an Handbremse spielen, dann geht das recht gut. Dennoch ist mir ein Hecktriebler oder ein Quattro lieber, da geht das alles viel einfacher und man kann seinen Drift mit dem Gaspedal statt mit der Handbremse kontrollieren.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ich558 (3. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist heute was negatives (oder eher positiv? ) bei Automatik aufgefallen. Wenn man auf einer Schneefläche wegfährt und normal Gas gibt als wäre frei drehen kurz ein paar Räder durch aber sobald sie abrubt Grip bekommen geht die Post ab


----------



## tho_mas (3. Dezember 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Jo, sag deinen Eltern du musst mit ihrem Auto das fahren bei Schnee üben.
> Fronttriebler im Rückwärtsgang ist schon lustig, aber ich finde das quält das Auto zu arg, da der Rückwärtsgang normalerweise noch kürzer übersetzt ist als der erste Gang. Sprich man muss den Motor die ganze Zeit extrem hoch drehen.
> 
> Lieber einen Hecktriebler oder ein Allradler.
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.
Mit dem Fronttriebler meiner Mom lässt sich zwar auch schön driften, aber richtig kontrolliert kann ich es nur mit meinem Heckantriebler machen.
Wenn du die hälfte der Kurfe umdriftet hast, schön Gas geben und abgehts weiter 
Handbremse ist hier natürlich das A und O, jedoch sollten dir die folgen bei falscher Benutzung vorher klar sein...
Toll finde ich es auch auf dem Parkplatz mit meinem Heckantriebler Donuts zu drehen


----------



## Shibi (3. Dezember 2010)

Deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben mit ein bisschen Gefühl. Wenn man sie einfach nur voll reinhaut wird das Auto unkontrollierbar, das ist klar. Am besten überhaupt nicht einrasten lassen, sondern den Knopf permanent gedrückt halten, dann kann man jederzeit nachjustieren.

Donuts gehen mit meinem Audi leider nicht, da es ein Quattro ist, dafür kann man in Kurven etwas mehr Spaß haben. 

Ich glaub ich muss nochmal meine Somerreifen raufziehen, finde die Winterreifen haben mir auf Schnee zu viel Grip. Hätte statt den Markenreifen doch irgendwelche Chinesischen nehmen sollen. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## tho_mas (3. Dezember 2010)

Also einrasten beim driften nie, da du sie eh nur nen kurzen moment drinnen hast und reagieren musst.
N Quattro ist beim Donuts drehen völlig fehl am Platz, da ist warscheinlich Front-Antrieb noch besser (noch nicht getestet^^)
Also Sommerreifen hmm.. ich finde wenn man zu wenig gripp hat ist es auch nicht das wahre, die Mischung zwischen Griff und doch Rutschen zu können macht es so genial.


----------



## Nekro (3. Dezember 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> . Hätte statt den Markenreifen doch irgendwelche Chinesischen nehmen sollen.



Und wenn´s Richtung Graben geht hättest lieber die Markenreifen, ja ne ist klar


----------



## ich558 (3. Dezember 2010)

Auf Schnee und Eis braucht man doch nichtmal eine Handbremse oder? Da sollte doch einschalgen und kurz Vollgas auch reichen^^


----------



## tho_mas (3. Dezember 2010)

Kannste klar aber mit Handbremse kann man meiner Meinung nach viel kontrollierter Driften.
Wenn du nur kurz auf die Bremse gehst oder gas gibst weißt du nie wie der Auto reagiert, an der handbremse gezogen und du kannst es schon sehr gut abschätzen.


----------



## Nekro (3. Dezember 2010)

Mit Frontantrieb hast du nur die Handbremse! 
Kurz Vollgas heißt gerade aus


----------



## tho_mas (3. Dezember 2010)

Deswegen ja^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Dezember 2010)

Gestern den A3 angeschaut, Top wagen. Scheinwerferjustierung war ausgebrochen und am Gurtschloss was mit Tape gepfuscht. Wird beides Ausgetauscht.

Am Preis konnte man leider nichts mehr machen, dafür gabs noch nen Satz Winterreifen (wenn auch gebraucht) und AU/HU neu dazu. Am Freitag hol ich ihn dann.


----------



## Shibi (4. Dezember 2010)

Am Preis lässt sich normalerweise immer noch was machen, man muss nur mit genug Nachdruck verhandeln. Ich hätte ihn nicht für über 7000 genommen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Necrobutcher (4. Dezember 2010)

Naja wenn man das Geld für die Reifen rechnet, AU/HU und zulassen tun sie ihn auch wofür manche Autohäuser nen schweine Geld nehmen.


----------



## tho_mas (4. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt wo die Straße so matschig nass haben die Straßen wieder richtig gripp 
nur vereinzelt wo noch schnee auf der strass liegt lässt sich das auto schön rumlassen


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2010)

Durfte heute euch eine kleine Schneetour machen 
Getriftet bin ich zwar nicht übermäßig (hab mich nicht so getraut^^) aber dafür Waldwege mit 30 cm Schnee entlang gefahren. Mein Vater hatte permanent Angst ich würde irgentwo hinabrutschen aber Pustekuchen  Erstaunlich war, dass man die ganze Zeit Vollgas geben musste und Schneeverwehungen echt tükisch sein können


----------



## tho_mas (4. Dezember 2010)

Also Vollgas fahr ich eigentlich nie... was fährstn für nen wagen ?


----------



## computertod (4. Dezember 2010)

Vollgas ist doch das schönste...


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich gar keinen aber den Q7 meiner Eltern.
Es hat auch meinen Vater verwundert der neben mir saß. Die ersten 100m waren ziemlich steil und der Schnee war leicht gefrohren da war Vollgas ja noch verständlich aber auf der Geraden ging bei weniger Gas fast nichts mehr. Man muss aber sagen es lag viel Schnee der anscheinend extrem bremst. 
Beim nächsten mal drehe ich ein Video davon


----------



## Nekro (4. Dezember 2010)

Heut EMS gewesen 
Es war richtig geil! Die Autos  ein Traum


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2010)

Was? Wie? Wo?


----------



## Nekro (4. Dezember 2010)

EMS = Essen Motor Show


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2010)

oja da kann ich mir vorstellen dass du Spaß hattest 
Falls du Bilder gemacht hast kanns ja mal die Highlights posten


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich war einmal da, ist aber schon 10 Jahre her, oder so.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2010)

Waren sicher auch krasse Karren am Start


----------



## Nekro (4. Dezember 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Falls du Bilder gemacht hast kanns ja mal die Highlights posten



Falls? Es sind 289 Bilder & 4 Videos geworden 
Ja mach ich, muss erstmal ein wenig aussortieren und bearbeiten


----------



## Tobucu (4. Dezember 2010)

Die Videos sind bestimmt von den Stripperinnen.
War auch schon lange nicht mehr auf der Essen Motor Schow.
Das letzte mal hat VW in einer Studie den 1.8T im Polo 6N oder 9N vorgestellt.


----------



## Sash (4. Dezember 2010)

jo scheiß auf die 300t€ autos, aber 500gb an fotos und vids geht an den girls drauf. aber wieso auch nicht, wie bohlen schon sagte hat man die autos nur um an frauen zu kommen. und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2010)

Am bescheuertsten an der Motorshow sind immer noch die im Endeffekt ausgestellten Tuningteile welche mit einem Lambo o.Ä. beworben werden.
Alles für kleine VW und Opel und das BMW Sortiment endet regelmäßig mit dem E36. Da sieht man schon die Zielgruppe^^.


----------



## sen1287 (5. Dezember 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich gar keinen aber den Q7 meiner Eltern.
> Es hat auch meinen Vater verwundert der neben mir saß. Die ersten 100m waren ziemlich steil und der Schnee war leicht gefrohren da war Vollgas ja noch verständlich aber auf der Geraden ging bei weniger Gas fast nichts mehr. Man muss aber sagen es lag viel Schnee der anscheinend extrem bremst.
> Beim nächsten mal drehe ich ein Video davon



ich finde es super, wenn man die möglichkeit hat, solche autos zu fahren 

gestern durfte ich auch noch mit einem zwar etwas älteren modell^^ 
um genau zu sein golf 3 vr6 syncro kompressor eine runde durch den schnee "driften" 

es ist immer wieder schön anzusehen, wenn man vor einigen monaten noch die kolben und pleuel in der hand hatte 

mein corsa opc maschiert leider nicht sonderlich vorweg bei diesem wetter mit seinem frontantrieb


----------



## Shibi (5. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn OPC dransteht ist es halt immernoch ein Opel... 



> das BMW Sortiment endet regelmäßig mit dem E36


Das ist wirklich nervig, für mich sind die 3er erst ab dem E46 interresant. Hab mal eine Weile einen E46 330xd gefahren, das war ein sehr schönes Auto. Und es gibt auch einen Grund warum die E46 Baureihe die erfolgreichste überhaupt von BMW war. Aber E36... Sind zwar besser als die Opels oder VWs aus der Zeit aber so ganz das wahre sind die nichtmehr.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ich558 (5. Dezember 2010)

sen1287 schrieb:


> ich finde es super, wenn man die möglichkeit hat, solche autos zu fahren
> 
> gestern durfte ich auch noch mit einem zwar etwas älteren modell^^
> um genau zu sein golf 3 vr6 syncro kompressor eine runde durch den schnee "driften"
> ...



Prinzipiell hast du recht es macht schon Spaß aber halt nur wenn man auf schönen breiten Straßen fährt. Ich hasse es mit dem Teil z.B in der Stadt oder noch schlimmer in Parkhäusern zu fahren. Um diese Zeit ist es auch extrem eng wenn dir ein Schneepflug entgegen kommt und du nur noch 2mm Spielraum hast  Daher wäre mir ein normal großes Auto generell lieber.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2010)

Shibi schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich nervig, für mich sind die 3er erst ab dem E46 interresant. Hab mal eine Weile einen E46 330xd gefahren, das war ein sehr schönes Auto. Und es gibt auch einen Grund warum die E46 Baureihe die erfolgreichste überhaupt von BMW war. Aber E36... Sind zwar besser als die Opels oder VWs aus der Zeit aber so ganz das wahre sind die nichtmehr.


Das Auto an sich finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht, nur gesellschaftsfähig ist so "eine krasse 3er BMW" nicht wirklich und versichern ist auch die Hölle.

Ich fand unseren Baur-TC4 damals ziemlich cool. Optisch zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aber vier Türen und fünf Sitze bei nem "Cabrio" hatte schon seine Vorteile. Haben meine Eltern leider ziemlich billig verkauft bevor ich ihn übernehmen konnte.


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2010)

Mir gefallen die neueren 3er auch wesentlich besser als die älteren E36 Modelle. Weiss nicht,die E36 haben inzwischen irgendwie was assihaftes.

Aber wie auch immer,ich habe mir einen Golf V gekauft.Mit dem bin ich noch sehr zufrieden.Allerdings möchte ich als nächstes auch etwas haben wie A4,3er oder am liebsten das Aktuelle C-Klasse Model.Leider muß der Geldbeutel mitspielen.


----------



## ich558 (5. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt die alten E36 sehen so nach möchtegern cool aus und jeder der heute diese Kisten fährt hat meist auch noch mit so nem billig Auspuff aus China dran. Die neueren sehen, egal ob BMW,Audi oder Mercedes, einfach viel dezenter aber trotzdem sportlich und nicht so verhaut aus


----------



## Nekro (5. Dezember 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Stimmt die alten E36 sehen so nach möchtegern cool aus und jeder der heute diese Kisten fährt hat meist auch noch mit so nem billig Auspuff aus China dran.



Ohja. Ich hasse solche Gurken


----------



## Necrobutcher (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte mal kurz auf meinen Thread hinweisen, vll. tummelt sich ja hier auch der eine oder andere Spezi

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ung-autoradio-clarion-alpine.html#post2471882


----------



## mariohanaman (10. Dezember 2010)

goanixmehr los hier ?!


----------



## Zoon (11. Dezember 2010)

Die sind alle zur Bank um das 1er M coupe zu finanzieren 

BMW 1er M Coupé mit 340 PS: Mit M-Power vom Einser zum Baby-M3 | sport auto


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2010)

Wer wartet denn hier noch sehnsüchtig auf das Wechselkennzeichen?

Ich spekulier ja auf einen Gutwetter Mini und nen Justy G3X oder so wenn es mal ungemütlich ist.


----------



## Nekro (11. Dezember 2010)

Ein Traum das 1er M Coupe <3


----------



## mariohanaman (11. Dezember 2010)

solls das wechselkennzeichen auch für motorräder verfügbar sein? bzw auch für motorräder gültig sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Willst du denn mit einem der langen Autokennzeichen aufm Motorrad rumfahren?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2010)

Drei Motorräder soll wohl auch gehen aber nicht der Wechsel von Auto zu Mopped oder anders herum.


----------



## mariohanaman (11. Dezember 2010)

ne ich meinte schon 3 motorräder . ich werd wahrscheinlich nächstes jahr vaters moped noch übernehmen dürfen, aber fahren kann ich ja nur eines gleichzeitig und auch das nur bei schönem wetter.


----------



## ich558 (11. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ein Traum das 1er M Coupe <3



Wow echt heiß das Teil aber 60k für nen 1er finde ich schon heftig


----------



## Nekro (11. Dezember 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> aber 60k für nen 1er finde ich schon heftig



Ist ja nicht irgendein 1er, sondern ein M.
Außerdem fängt er glaub ich bei 50k an, daher gehts noch


----------



## ich558 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja stimmt war ein Tippfehler aber mit bissl Extras hat man schon 60k.
Trotzdem sind 50k zuviel da man zwar einen fetten Motor hat aber ansonsten aus teschnischer Sicht und vom Komfort her immernoch auf 1er Niveau ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Und mehr Platz oder einen größeren Kofferraum gibts auch nicht.


----------



## ich558 (11. Dezember 2010)

... also holst du dir den M3/5 
Btw der geilste ist immer noch der M6, als ich den zum ersten mal sah ging mir fast einer ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Mir wäre der Kram zu teuer. Für ein paar PS mehr, kaum merkbar bessere Fahrleistungen gleich den doppelten Preis ausgeben?


----------



## Nekro (11. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir wäre der Kram zu teuer. Für ein paar PS mehr, kaum merkbar bessere Fahrleistungen



Da merkt man schon ne Ecke mehr  Welche Wagen vergleichst du denn da?


----------



## ich558 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass man die "paar" PS"chen" mehr spürt. Man sieht ja wie verbreitet solche hochgezüchteten Biester sind- selbst in meiner ländlichen Gegend sind "M" und "AMG" Modelle vertreten 
Abgesehen davon kauft man sich solche Kisten nicht als Mittel zum Zweck sie fühlen sich eher an wie so ein riesen Dödel


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Da merkt man schon ne Ecke mehr  Welche Wagen vergleichst du denn da?


 
Die gleiche Baureihe natürlich. Guck dir z.B. den Audi A5 an, den kannst du als normalen A5 bekommen, als S5 und dann als RS5, wozu den RS5, der kostet unverhältnismäßig mehr als der S5, aber was kann er besser als noch mehr Sprit zu verbrauchen?


----------



## Nekro (11. Dezember 2010)

Er ist *sportlicher.* Solche Autos, wie Ich558 schon sagte, sie machen einfach Spaß 
Wenn man das Geld über hat, einen luxuriösen und sportlichen Wagen sucht dann ist ein RS5 richtig.Zumindest in der Audi-Flotte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Tja, nur mit dem "sportlicher" wird ja inzwischen alles ausgestattet, was vier Räder hat, jeder neue Modell ist "sportlicher" als das alte.
Am Ende fahren wir in brettharten Kisten rum, die als Seitenfenster nur noch Sehschlitze haben, neee lass mal lieber..


----------



## ich558 (11. Dezember 2010)

Wer sich einen RS5 oder gar nen RS6 kauft der spinnt sowieso bisschen aber diese Autos sind warscheindlich für die Kunden gedacht mit haufen Kohle die ein eher unauffälliges Auto wollen aber trotzdem auf Spaß nicht verzichten 
Wenn du viele Millionen hättest würdest du sicher auch nicht auf das beste PL Verhältnis schauen 
Sportlich muss übrigens nicht unbedingt was mit Leistung zu tun haben- die neuen Golfs z.B brauchen immer noch 10s auf 100 km/h haben aber ein "sportliches" Design


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Mit "sportlich" meine ich auch nicht unbedingt die reine Leistung. Guck dir die Werbung an, da wird jedem Polo jetzt unterstellt, dass er sportlicher ist als alle anderen Wagen seines Segments, aber was sagt mir das?
Dass er bretthart ist und kein Komfort mehr bietet?

Ich kaufe mir ein Auto nach dem Einsatzzweck und weniger weils ein Statussymbol ist.


----------



## Mosed (11. Dezember 2010)

hmm, ein BMW 5-er E60 aus dem Jahre 2003/2004 ist günstiger als ein Audi A3 Sportback dieser Baujahre...

Was soll ich da bloß kaufen?


----------



## mariohanaman (11. Dezember 2010)

ist er günstiger oder ist ein angebot günstiger, was dann wahrscheinlich ein lockangebot/ eine betrügerei ist ?


----------



## Mosed (11. Dezember 2010)

nein. ganz allgemein sind die günstig kaufbar. A6 gibt es auch schon recht günstig.


----------



## Nekro (11. Dezember 2010)

Nur welche Kompromisse muss man da eingehen...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2010)

Der A3 Sportsback ist halt gerade DAS In-Auto der unter 30 Jährigen. Und 6-7Jahre alt ist da auch meist die Kragenweite die man sich noch leisten kann...


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

Hey, werde in einem halben Jahr meinen Führerschein anfangen und zwar für das fahren mit 17 mit Begleitperson. Welches Auto ist denn ein gutes Anfangsauto? Kann man z.b Golf  4 da gutheißen? Sollte halt für den Anfang nicht zu teuer sein, zuverlässig und kein extremer Spritfresser sein.^^


----------



## Nekro (12. Dezember 2010)

Oha, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm heißt es zwar, aber soo früh? 
Ein Auto würd ich frühestens mit 18 kaufen, und bis dahin kannst dir wahrscheinlich für den heutigen Golf IV-Preis nen Golf V kaufen.


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

naja, man muss sich ja schon gedanken machen.^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde dir von VW abraten wenn du ein im Unterhalt günstiges Auto suchst! Allgemein die Deutschen Autos sind im Unterhalt teuer! Gerade für nen Anfänger! Ein Kollege zahlt für seinen Golf 3 90€ nur Haftplicht ohne Teilkasko!! Ich hingegen zahle für meinen Fiat gerade mal 54€ Haftplicht mit Teilkasko! Such dir am besten was aus Frankreich, Italien oder nen Asiaten! und wenn du nach 3 Jahren dann nen neuen brauchst dann kannst nen Deutschen nehmen da du mit den Prozenten unten bist!


----------



## Nomad (12. Dezember 2010)

Ok, das ist doch schonmal was brauchbares.^^


----------



## Mosed (12. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Nur welche Kompromisse muss man da eingehen...



Wie meinste? 
Versicherung ist halt etwas teurer.


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich würde trotzdem einen Golf 4 einem Fiat Punto oder ähnlichem vorziehen. Er mag etwas teurer sein im Unterhalt und der Versicherung, aber ich finde er ist auch rundum besser als ein vergleichbarer Fiat.

Ist auch die Frage als was du ein Auto siehst. Wenn es für dich nur ein Fortbewegungsmittel ist, hauptsache es ist günstig kannst du dir auch einen günstigen Italiener oder Franzosen nehmen.
Siehst du ein Auto aber auch als Statussymbol und Spaßobjekt dürftest du mit den meisten deutschen Autos besser dran sein.
Das gilt natürlich nicht allgemein, es gibt auch ausnahmen.

Ein Golf 4 hätte auch den Vorteil, dass du gebrauchte Ersatzteile massenweise finden kannst. Gebrauchte Teile machen die meisten Reparaturen deutlich günstiger. Natürlich kann man nicht alles als Gebrauchtteil kaufen, manche Sachen braucht man neu und beim neukauf von Ersatzteilen dürfte ein Golf wieder teurer sein als ein Italiener.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Nekro (12. Dezember 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wie meinste?



Und wahrscheinlich ziemlich viel Kilometer  auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Witcher (12. Dezember 2010)

Also ich zahl für meinen Polo auch bloß 80 € Steuern im Jahr und aller halben Jahre 170€ Versicherung inkl. Teilkasko. So teuer ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Mosed (12. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Und wahrscheinlich ziemlich viel Kilometer  auf dem Tacho.



Teils unter 100.000 km, manchmal knapp drüber.
z.B. Baujahr 2004: Angebote zu: BMW, 5er (alle), Endpreis von ? 1.000,-, Endpreis bis ? 15.000,-, bis 125.000 km, Erstzulassung von 2004, Leistung


----------



## mariohanaman (12. Dezember 2010)

kann mir nicht vorstellen ob die umbedingt sooo koscher sind.


----------



## Nekro (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich mir auch nicht, vorallem wenn ich schon verbaute Klarglasrückleuchten sehen oder (mal wieder) grobe Fehler in den Beschreibungen.


----------



## mariohanaman (13. Dezember 2010)

zumindest der eine mit den klarglas rückleuchten sieht aus (allein von den blildern) wie so eine verbastelte tuningkiste


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, nur mit dem "sportlicher" wird ja inzwischen alles ausgestattet, was vier Räder hat, jeder neue Modell ist "sportlicher" als das alte.
> Am Ende fahren wir in brettharten Kisten rum, die als Seitenfenster nur noch Sehschlitze haben, neee lass mal lieber..



Bretthart sind die Fahrwerke wenn Dragan und Alder oder die Dorfdeppen sich an ihren Autos vergehen.
Werkseitig werden die Autos trotz immer besser werdender Fahrleistungen, dank adaptiver Fahrwerke, immer komfortabler.



ich558 schrieb:


> Sportlich muss übrigens nicht unbedingt was mit Leistung zu tun haben- die neuen Golfs z.B brauchen immer noch 10s auf 100 km/h haben aber ein "sportliches" Design



Abgesehen von der Not-und-Elend-Basismotorisierung stimmt das aber nicht so ganz. Der aktuelle Golf hat im besten Fall 5,5s von 0-100.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> hmm, ein BMW 5-er E60 aus dem Jahre 2003/2004 ist günstiger als ein Audi A3 Sportback dieser Baujahre...
> 
> Was soll ich da bloß kaufen?



Abgelegte Kisten von vor 6, 7 Jahren kann man wohl kaum mit einem Neuwagen vergleichen. Angefangen davon das ein neues Auto typicherweise aus neuen Teilen gebaut wird (sprich alle Verschleißteile sind brandneu), hat man die Möglichkeit das Fahrzeug nach seinen persönlichen Wünschen zusammenzustellen. Des weiteren werden Oberklasselimousinen mit derart vielen Jahren auf dem Buckel zwar ultra billig in der Anschaffung aber die Unterhaltskosten bleiben gleich oder steigen auch noch. D.h. kaufen ist eine Sache, Wartung/ Versicherung/ ... ist ein anderes Kapitel.


----------



## mariohanaman (13. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Not-und-Elend-Basismotorisierung stimmt das aber nicht so ganz. Der aktuelle Golf hat im besten Fall 5,5s von 0-100.




der golf R villeicht. soweit ich weiß braucht selbst der gti ja noch ca 6,8 sek.
und wenn man vom golf redet, sollte man denk ich schon bei "normaler" motorisieung bleiben, also sprich maximal der 1,8t/1,4tsi (des is glaub ich der stärkste "normale") und da sind wir dann wieder bei 8 sekunden
...von den dieseln mal garnicht erst gesprochen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Dezember 2010)

mariohanaman schrieb:


> und wenn man vom golf redet, sollte man denk ich schon bei "normaler" motorisieung bleiben, also sprich maximal der 1,8t/1,4tsi (des is glaub ich der stärkste "normale") und da sind wir dann wieder bei 8 sekunden
> ...von den dieseln mal garnicht erst gesprochen.



Es liegen aber Welten zwischen 10 und 8 Sekunden. Da es nach oben typischerweise noch dramatischer wird.


----------



## Mosed (13. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abgelegte Kisten von vor 6, 7 Jahren kann man wohl kaum mit einem Neuwagen vergleichen. Angefangen davon das ein neues Auto typicherweise aus neuen Teilen gebaut wird (sprich alle Verschleißteile sind brandneu), hat man die Möglichkeit das Fahrzeug nach seinen persönlichen Wünschen zusammenzustellen. Des weiteren werden Oberklasselimousinen mit derart vielen Jahren auf dem Buckel zwar ultra billig in der Anschaffung aber die Unterhaltskosten bleiben gleich oder steigen auch noch. D.h. kaufen ist eine Sache, Wartung/ Versicherung/ ... ist ein anderes Kapitel.



Wie kommste jetzt auf Neuwagen? Ich habe gleiche Baujahre verglichen. Und ein entsprechend ausgestatteter A3 kosten dann deutlich mehr.
Dass der Unterhalt teurer ist, ist ja klar.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es liegen aber Welten zwischen 10 und 8 Sekunden. Da es nach oben typischerweise noch dramatischer wird.


Jup, das ist wirklich ein großer unterschied.
BTW find ich 8 sek alles andere als lahm 
Nagut, auf der Rennstrecke wäre man damit verloren, aber auf deutschlands Straßen gehört man damit sicher nicht zu den langsamsten...


----------



## Nekro (13. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Not-und-Elend-Basismotorisierung stimmt das aber nicht so ganz. Der aktuelle Golf hat im besten Fall 5,5s von 0-100.



Und das reicht nicht? Es ist schließlich ein Golf der richtig gut beschleunigt und nach weniger aussieht. Sound ist auch Klasse.


----------



## mariohanaman (13. Dezember 2010)

ich find 8 sekunden auch nicht wenig, da man eben einen golf kauft und keinen porsche oder ähnliches. aber der unterschied von 3 sekunden (5 bis 8) ist im unteren bereich weentlich bemerkbarer, als in höheren bereichen (zb von 13-16)


----------



## 1821984 (14. Dezember 2010)

Naja eine Beschleunigung auf 100 zwischen 7-9 Sek. da braucht man ja keine Leistungswunder!
In der Regel reicht dort ein Motor mit 150-200PS je nach größe und gewicht des Autos.

da meistens ja aber Turbomotoren wie z.b 1,8T (VAG) verbaut sind, ist das Thema verbrauch wieder was ganz anderes. 10 Liter sind normal weg. Wenn drauf langst auch mal 15-20. Da muss jeder wissen, was er haben will und was er bezahlen kann. Auch Bremsen sind meistens größer usw. Reifen und was da nicht alles zugehört. Da ist die Versicherung manchmal das kleinste Prob.

Versicherung kann man auch nicht vorher sagen. Jedes Auto ist anders und die Leistung ist völlig egal. Man muss sich nur mal vorher schlau machen. Ein 156PS Auto ist günstiger als einer mit 45PS nur so z.B.!!!


----------



## mariohanaman (14. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Versicherung kann man auch nicht vorher sagen. Jedes Auto ist anders und die Leistung ist völlig egal. Man muss sich nur mal vorher schlau machen. Ein 156PS Auto ist günstiger als einer mit 45PS nur so z.B.!!!



das kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen. kann durchaus vorkommen, muss aber nicht


----------



## Mosed (14. Dezember 2010)

Einen 1,8 tfsi kann man problemlos unter 10 liter bewegen. Für 10 muss man schon gut zutreten.


----------



## Nekro (14. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> da meistens ja aber Turbomotoren wie z.b 1,8T (VAG) verbaut sind, ist das Thema verbrauch wieder was ganz anderes. 10 Liter sind normal weg.



Naja, unser alter Passat 1,8T ist damals bei (echten)~9Litern bei Stadtverkehr & Landstraße gewesen. Ganz so viel schlucken die nicht


----------



## computertod (14. Dezember 2010)

mein Vater kauft jetzt auch mal ein neues Auto:
VW Touran, 140PS Diesel 1968ccm, ~130000km, gut ausgestattet für 12,5k €
endlich kommt der alte Sharan weg. kann das Teil nicht mehr ab...


----------



## Nekro (14. Dezember 2010)

Ein Diesel mit 130tkm, und dann noch für 12500€, das ist aber ganz schön happig!


----------



## nyso (14. Dezember 2010)

Der Touran ist beliebt und deshalb teuer. Da sind 12,5 eher günstig.


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> mein Vater kauft jetzt auch mal ein neues Auto:
> VW Touran, 140PS Diesel 1968ccm, ~130000km, gut ausgestattet für 12,5k €
> endlich kommt der alte Sharan weg. kann das Teil nicht mehr ab...



Mein Sharan ist vorletzten Freitag wegbekommen, und hab nen passat variant mit 2.0tdi übernommen, evtl wird der gegen nen A3 Sportback getauscht muss ich ma schaun  aber 12,5k ist echt net wenig für den touran , aber kommt halt auf ausstattung an. Wie alt ist er denn ?


----------



## computertod (15. Dezember 2010)

is bj. 07

€: jetzt is er da 
wie gesagt 140PS Diesel, 145000km, Highline Austattung + Chrompaket, Automatik, Anhängekupplung, Navi usw. Erstzulassung 26.4.07


----------



## ich558 (18. Dezember 2010)

Weis jemand ob es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen der 2010er Kawasaki Er6N und dem 2011er Modell?


----------



## mariohanaman (19. Dezember 2010)

weil sonst niemand antwortet, sag ich jetzt mal nein es gibt keinen unterschied^^

ne im ernst ich hba mir beide mal ein bissel angeschaut, gravierende unterschiede, hab ich so jetzt nicht entdeckt


----------



## ich558 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch nichts gefunden außer natürlich der Farbe. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass beim 2010er Modell der Motor vom 2009er im untern Drehzahlbereich optimiert wurde daher hoffte ich auf kleine Verbesserungen beim neuen. Aber Pustekuchen und trotzdem den Preis um nen 100ter erhöht.... Da ich das Teil aber in weiß will bleibt mir nicht anderes übrig


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Das Auto von meiner Frau ist kaputt, Totalschaden.


----------



## ich558 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wie ist das den passiert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Dieses Mal hatte sie immerhin keine Schuld, ein BMW ist ins Schleudern geraten und hat mit dem Heck die B-Säule des C-MAx getroffen. Da ist ein dicker Knick drin, vom Schweller bis hoch nur Dach.


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2010)

hauptsache ihr ist nix passiert.. 
ausserdem, was heißt diesmal ist sie nicht schuld? dachte frauen fahren besser auto..


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Sie saß gar nicht drin, sie hatte einen Bekannten besucht () und den Wagen an der Straße geparkt (in einer leichten Kurve). Ein BMW Typ meinte, er hat Ahnung von Physik () und ist trotz ABS/ASR/ESP ins Schleudern gekommen und hat dann den Ford getroffen.
Wir waren heute Morgen bei Ford, da hab ich den gesehen, ist schon am Mittwoch passiert, aber mir hats keiner gesagt.


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2010)

aha bei nem bekannten und dann verschwiegen... soso.


----------



## Nekro (24. Dezember 2010)

Ohje, wenn das Dach verzogen ist muss es ja ganz schön gekracht haben !


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Jup, war in Raisdorf, Ausfallstraße, ist zwar noch Ort, aber niemand fährt da mehr 50 und sie konnte nur noch dort parken, weil die anderen Plätze entweder belegt oder nicht benutzbar waren.
Der Mechaniker meinte, dass der Wagen noch mindesten 40km/h drauf gehabt haben musste, als er den Wagen traf, daher kann man sich ausmalen, wie schnell der wohl gewesen ist. 
Und die B-Säule ist nun mal der Schwächste Punkt beim Auto, da knickt alles ein, wenn du mit einer entsprechenden Masse (und so ein BMW 5er ist schon schwer) da reinknallst.
Die Airbags beim Ford sind sogar aufgegangen.


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2010)

gut zu wissen das die funktioniert haben.


----------



## Nekro (24. Dezember 2010)

Hät ja einer drin sitzen können.
Welche sind denn aufgegangen? Denke mal nur die Seitenairbags


----------



## Sash (24. Dezember 2010)

gehen nicht direkt alle? also ein computer berechnet glaube ich welche zuerst und zündet die dann mit den richtigen abständen.


----------



## Nekro (24. Dezember 2010)

Na wenn auf der Fahrerseite seitlich einer reinfährt bringt es nix wenn der Beifahrerairbag aufgeht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Nö, vorne und Seite.
Ich tippe mal, weil er mit dem Heck die Seite getroffen hat, hat er, während er sich drehte (schleudern eben ) auch noch vorne was getroffen, jedenfalls ist der vordere Stoßfänger im Eimer, wie auch der Scheinwerfer.
Zum Auslösen der Frontairbags hat das wohl gereicht.


----------



## Mosed (24. Dezember 2010)

Automobilanbieter sind in Bezug auf Multimedia ja echt extrem langsam.

BMW hat 2003 standardmäßig Kassettenradios verbaut und die CD-Radios können kein Mp3... ^^
2003 waren Kassetten ja nun wirklich schon seit Jahren tot. Audio-CD war da im mobilen Bereich ja auch schon out und eher mp3 angesagt.

Und Dank der tollen Abmessungen der Originalradios sind dann Bastellösungen nötig für alternative Radios. Super.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

Da haste recht, obwohl die Autohersteller ja mit Unterhaltungskonzernen in dem Bereich zusammenarbeiten.
Im C-MAx war ein Sony Soundsystem drin, kostet 800€ Aufpreis oder so, kann aber auch kein MP3 abspielen, obwohl jedes 70€ Sony Autoradio das kann.


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2010)

Da kann ich froh sein das mein RCD510 im Scirocco MP3, WMA und OGG kann. Gerade Ogg Vorbis ist für Audio bestens geeignet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

Wieso ist OGG besser geeignet als MP3? 
Sind doch beides verlustbehaftete Komprimierungsverfahren, also Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2010)

Ogg ist eben nicht so Verlustbehaftet wie MP3 bei gleicher Komprimierung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Dezember 2010)

Und welche Komprimieerung benutzt du?
Ich nehme 320kb/s bei MP3 und höre auf meiner Heimanlage nicht mal einen Unterschied zur CD.
Und im Auto schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

Also der Durchschnittshörer kann schon ab 200kb/s keinen Unterschied hören. Audiophile höchstens bis 250kb/s.

Dafür hört man den Unterschied zwischen 128kb/s und 192kb/s z.B. verdammt deutlich!
Ich kann Technobase, Rautemusik.fm etc. kaum noch ertragen, weil die nur höchstens 128kb/s anbieten. Habe aktuell immer einen französischen Technosender an, der 192kb/s liefert.


----------



## 8800 GT (26. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Also der Durchschnittshörer kann schon ab 200kb/s keinen Unterschied hören. Audiophile höchstens bis 250kb/s.
> 
> Dafür hört man den Unterschied zwischen 128kb/s und 192kb/s z.B. verdammt deutlich!
> Ich kann Technobase, Rautemusik.fm etc. kaum noch ertragen, weil die nur höchstens 128kb/s anbieten. Habe aktuell immer einen französischen Technosender an, der 192kb/s liefert.


Ich höre auch bei 320er Mukke teils noch nen recht deutlichen Unterschied zur original CD. Zwar nicht im Auto, aber zu Hause allemal!


----------



## nyso (26. Dezember 2010)

Dann solltest du dringend einen anderen Ripper nutzen^^
Frag mal im Sound-Diskussionsthread nach, da werden Sie geholfen


----------



## Sash (26. Dezember 2010)

im direkten vergleich hör ich auf meiner heim-anlage bei mp3s immer einen unterschied, wenn auch nur minimal.. im auto ab 192kbps aber nicht mehr, selbst in ner s-klasse sollte man nix mehr hören.


----------



## ich558 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich speichere meine Musik wenn möglich zwar immer mit 
320kbps aber auch ich höre ab 192 keinen Unterschied mehr egal ob ich jetzt vorm PC mit Teufel C200 USB System sitzt oder im Auto mit Boeboxen.
Um einen deutlichen Unterschied zu hören muss man wohl die Lautstärke voll aufdrehen da bei wenig Quali dann oft deutliches Kratzen herauszuhören ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (26. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dringend einen anderen Ripper nutzen^^
> Frag mal im Sound-Diskussionsthread nach, da werden Sie geholfen


mit sicherheit nicht 
Man hört es auch nur im direkten Vergleich, aber dann doch recht deutlich. Wenn du das nicht hörst, kann ich auch nix machen^^
Vllt mal im Sound Diskussionsthread nach neuen Böxchen umhören


----------



## Mosed (27. Dezember 2010)

Die wollen ein Auto im Winter mit Sommerreifen verkaufen? ^^ Mal sehen, was sich morgen am Verkaufspreis machen lässt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Können sie auch, darfst bloß nicht mehr fahren, musst vorher die Reifen wechseln.


----------



## roadgecko (27. Dezember 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die wollen ein Auto im Winter mit Sommerreifen verkaufen? ^^ Mal sehen, was sich morgen am Verkaufspreis machen lässt...



Ist doch egal, bei uns in der Straße hilft nur noch Allrad


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Meine Auffahrt ist beheizt.


----------



## ich558 (27. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Können sie auch, darfst bloß nicht mehr fahren, musst vorher die Reifen wechseln.



Oder eben nach Hause schieben


----------



## Nekro (27. Dezember 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Oder eben nach Hause schieben



Durch Schnee? Niemals!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Dezember 2010)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, bei uns in der Straße hilft nur noch Allrad



bei uns auf der berghüte hier hilft nur noch nen Unimog oder nen Trecker 
unsere "stasse" eig eher ein schlecher Feldweg, ist über nacht dank der schneeverwehungen und des schneefalls mit 50cm schnee bedeckt worden... da bekommt man erst mal richtig das kotzen. naja 7 leute, 4 schneeschieber und 3 schaufln sowie 45min später konnte man auch mit nem normalen auto lang.


----------



## Mosed (28. Dezember 2010)

Winterreifen sind mit dabei, 720€ im Preis gedrückt und mein ist der 320iA Exclusive Edition aus dem Jahre 2004. 
Leider kann das Radio kein MP3, aber es gäbe die Möglichkeit ein Radio der Baujahre ab 11/2004 zu kaufen - die können auch MP3. Kosten natürlich nur den BMW-Aufschlag...
Oder halt per Aux-In oder Bluetooth. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2010)

Man kann einige Radios auch mit INPA umprogrammieren und dann MP3s abspielen. Manchmal funktioniert das. Ich kenne allerdings nicht die Anforderung an den Hardwarestand, sondern teste das immer aus. Entweder es funktioniert ...oder eben nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

> bei uns auf der berghüte hier hilft nur noch nen Unimog oder nen Trecker


Ich kauf mir einen ausgemusterten T 34, brauche ich da auch Winterketten?


----------



## der_yappi (28. Dezember 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir einen ausgemusterten T 34, brauche ich da auch Winterketten?



Ich denk mal nicht.
Aber ein eigenes Ölfeld + Raffinerie und Zapfsäule wäre zu empfehlen 
Im Schlimmsten Fall 3l / km
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/T34#Technische_Daten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2010)

Ne dann lass ich den stehen ( das Trägerrohr für die Fahnenstangen stört auch etwas bei fahren )und nehme den Lanz Bulldog mit Eisenrädern, die bieten einen feinen Grip und beim bremsen spielt man Sternschnuppe.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Ford Fiesta ST der letzten Modellreihe (MK 6)?
Hab mir ein paar Testberichte (u.a. Dmotor) angesehen, und der wird durchgehend recht gelobt, vor allem für das gute Fahrwerk und den vergleichsweise niedrigen Verbrauch.

Hier im näheren Umkreis werden nämlich ein paar dieser Fahrzeuge gebraucht zu recht humanen Preisen angeboten, und 150 PS mit Gokart-Feeling würden mir ja durchaus reichen.

Nach dem Umzug musste ich mein Budget etwas anpassen, daher suche ich momentan eher im Bereich bis 11.000 EUR. Da gibts dann von Audi, BMW und co nur ältere, ausgenudelte Modelle, und bei Kleinwagen (größer als Golf brauch ich nicht) halt vor allem Peugeot 207, Alfa 147 und eben Ford Fiesta ST an günstigeren Modellen.
Fiesta deshalb, weil mir beim Focus die Optik nicht so gefällt. Und der Mondeo ist im zugeparkten München schon ne Nummer zu groß...


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Ford Fiesta ST der letzten Modellreihe (MK 6)?.



Der Motor taugt nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Ford Fiesta ST der letzten Modellreihe (MK 6)?
> Hab mir ein paar Testberichte (u.a. Dmotor) angesehen, und der wird durchgehend recht gelobt, vor allem für das gute Fahrwerk und den vergleichsweise niedrigen Verbrauch.


 
Ich kenne einen, der mal einen hatte und der war ganz zufrieden mit dem Auto, wurde ihm dann aber irgendwann zu klein (ist halt ein Kleinwagen).


----------



## Nekro (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Motor taugt nichts.



kannst du das genauer begründen?


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Motor taugt nichts.


Weil?

Ist halt schwierig in dem Segment, jeinseits der 100 PS gibt es bei den Kleinwagen nur noch wenig. Der Motor vom Polo GTI taugt auch nicht mehr. Im Peugeot 207 steckt der gleiche wie im Mini, dafür ist der Karren schwerer, das Fahrwerk und die Schaltung wohl schlechter als im Ford.
Mini ist mir zu teuer und zu klein/unpraktisch, die Preise sind nahezu identisch zum 1er BMW.
Seat Ibiza ist auch unsportlich und billig verarbeitet laut Tests.
Viel bleibt im Segment unter 10.000 EUR halt nicht übrig, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Das würde mich mal auch interessieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> kannst du das genauer begründen?



Bei kleinen Saugmotoren liegen in der Regel nur 30 bis 60% der maximal verfügbaren Leistung an. D.h. 150 PS im Fahrzeugschein, 80 PS auf der Straße. Da es im Alltag kaum machbar ist stets in dem Drehzahlbereich zu fahren wo die angegebene Leistung abgegeben wird.
Deshalb bei hubraumschwachen Motoren lieber auf Aufladung setzen, wie z.B. bei einem Mini Cooper S, Polo GTi, ....


----------



## ich558 (29. Dezember 2010)

Einen etwas ältern A3 2.0 TDI bekommt man schon für ca. 10k.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei kleinen Saugmotoren liegen in der Regel nur 30 bis 60% der maximal verfügbaren Leistung an. D.h. 150 PS im Fahrzeugschein, 80 PS auf der Straße. Da es im Alltag kaum machbar ist stets in dem Drehzahlbereich zu fahren wo die angegebene Leistung abgegeben wird.


 
Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn. 
Klar hat der Fiesta 150PS, aber die maximale Leistung liegt, wie bei allen Motoren, num mal nicht bei 1000rpm an, sondern erst bei 6000 oder später.
Du kannst mit dem Fiesta sehr gut fahren, ohne viel zu verbrauchen und bist garantiert deutlich flotter unterwegs als mit einem 100PS Polo.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn.



Das ist Physik.

Wenn du einen Motor mit relativ frühem Drehmoment hast, dann liegt bei diesem auch entsprechend früh relativ viel Leistung an.
Und bei diesen kleinen "Drehorgeln" ist es nun mal Papiertigerei, da sie nur bei einer bestimmten eher weit oben liegenden Drehzahl ihre max. Leistung abgeben.
Das heißt der Motor kämpft sich hoch auf sein Drehzahlzenit, erreicht gerade sein Leistungszenit, du schaltest und die Leistung fällt wieder ab. Bei einem Hubraumstarken oder aufgeladenen Motor, liegt recht früh ein Großteil der Leistung an, ist im Idealfall noch als Plateau ausgelegt, du schaltest und bist entweder gleich wieder voll im Saft oder im Idealfall sogar innerhalb deines Plateaus, so daß die Musik gleich ordentlich weiter geht.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2010)

Wobei Tim Schrick im Dmotor Test sogar bemängelt, dass der Motor ihm obenraus zu wenig zieht. Roter Bereich geht bei 7000 los, er meint aber, dass man bei 6000 schalten sollte für optimale Beschleunigung. Ihm wärs lieber, wenn er untenraus etwas weniger und obenraus etwas mehr Reserve hätte. Scheint vom Ansprechverhalten wohl eher einem Turbomotor zu ähneln.
Beim Polo GTI bemängelt er halt das gnadenlose Untersteuern, vor allem ohne ESP sowie die etwas schwammige Lenkung und "sumpfige" Bremse.
Insgesamt bescheinigt er dem Fiesta mehr Sportlichkeit als dem Polo. Das deckt sich mit anderen Testberichten, soweit ich das ergoogeln konnte.

Natürlich ist ein Turbomotor angenehmer. Aber zum flotten Fahren auf Landstraße und Autobahn reicht der Motor ja sicher. Und auf Kurven Landstraßen macht ein gutes Fahrwerk ohnehin am meisten aus. 

Und am Ende ist ein Turbo halt auch ein extra Bauteil, der muss warmgefahren werden und kann kaputt gehen. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Turbo-Kleinwagen mit Stadtverkehr und Kurzstrecke aussieht. Vermutlich darf man da auch nicht gleich voll drauflatschen, oder?


----------



## Nekro (29. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Motor vom Polo GTI taugt auch nicht mehr.




So viel Leistung hatte er noch nie.




> Vermutlich darf man da auch nicht gleich voll drauflatschen, oder?


Darfst du bei keinem, egal ob Sauger, Tubro oder Kompressor 
Alle Motoren müssen warm gefahren werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Und am Ende ist ein Turbo halt auch ein extra Bauteil, der muss warmgefahren werden und kann kaputt gehen. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Turbo-Kleinwagen mit Stadtverkehr und Kurzstrecke aussieht. Vermutlich darf man da auch nicht gleich voll drauflatschen, oder?



Ich habe zwar noch nie einen Kleinwagen gehabt. Aber ich trette kalte Motoren grundätzlich nicht.
Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Turbos aber auch nicht mit Motoren ohne. 

Ich kann aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen das ein moderner Turbo deutlich besser sparsam und lustig zu fahren ist als es kleine Sauger können. Merkt man natürlich am extremsten im Durchzug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Motor mit relativ frühem Drehmoment hast, dann liegt bei diesem auch entsprechend früh relativ viel Leistung an.


 
Guck dir mal bei deinem Motor die Leistungskurve an und sag mir, wieviel Leistung er bei 2000rpm abgibt.


----------



## Nekro (29. Dezember 2010)

280NM und 81 Ps.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> 280NM und 81 Ps.



Falsch. Da ich von 1.600 bis 4.200 350 Nm und von 4.300 bis 6.000 Upm 211 PS habe.

D.h. bei 2.000 Upm liegen schon 100 PS an.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> So viel Leistung hatte er noch nie.


Wohl gemerkt vom alten Polo GTI (9N), nicht vom aktuellen mit TSI.
Nur leider sprengt der aktuelle mein Budget.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falsch. Da ich von 1.600 bis 4.200 350 Nm und von 4.300 bis 6.00 Upm 211 PS habe.
> 
> D.h. bei 2.000 Upm liegen schon 100 PS an.


 
Also nicht mal die Hälfte. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wohl gemerkt vom alten Polo GTI (9N), nicht vom aktuellen mit TSI.
> Nur leider sprengt der aktuelle mein Budget.


 
Jep, der aktuelle ist gebraucht sehr teuer.
Und preislich darunter siehts dann mit aufgeladenen Kleinwagen düster aus, da ist ein starker Saugmotor eine gute Alternative.

Außerdem werden aufgeladene Klein/Kompaktwagen immer getreten, ist ein Naturgesetz.


----------



## Nekro (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falsch.



Dann war mein Diagramm wohl vom Vorgänger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also nicht mal die Hälfte.



Bei weniger als einem Drittel der max. Drehzahl. 
D.h. bei 3.000 Upm liegen schon 150 PS an und bei 4.000 Upm 200 PS. Ist absolut top und macht derzeit kein Serienwagen in der 2 Liter Klasse besser.

Was glaubst du wieviel Leistung ein Saug-Kleinwagen mit 190 Nm bei 4.500 Upm hat, wenn er bei 2.000 Upm dümpelt?

Diesen simplen physikalischen Unterschied kann man auch wunderbar an den Fahrleistungen ablesen. Der Fiesta ST geht langsamer auf 100 als mein alter Octavia Combi mit nur 10 PS mehr aber einer um Welten besseren Leistungsabgabe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Beim turbomotor hast du eben den Vorteil, dass die Füllung der Zylinder besser ist, da ja mehr Sauerstoff eingedrückt wird (eben mit Überdruck), da tut sich jeder Sauger schwer.
Ist nichts anderes, als wenn du einen Dieselmotor statt mit einem Saugbenziner mit einem Turbobenziner vergleichst, gegen den Turbobenziner hat der Diesel keine Chance.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist nichts anderes, als wenn du einen Dieselmotor statt mit einem Saugbenziner mit einem Turbobenziner vergleichst, gegen den Turbobenziner hat der Diesel keine Chance.



Mir gehts ja nicht darum welcher Vergleich moralisch fairer ist. Sondern was sich im Alltag besser fährt.
Und dieser kleine ST hat gerade mal 120 PS bei 4.500 Upm. Ich persönlich gurke selten mit so hohen Drehzahlen durch die Gegend aber eben mit deutlich mehr Leistung.

Im übrigen habe ich im Laufe der Zeit den Eindruck gewonnen das die meisten Leute den Zusammenhang zwischen max. Motorleistung, Drehmoment, Drehzahl und Fahrleistungen nicht wirklich realisiert haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mir gehts ja nicht darum welcher Vergleich moralisch fairer ist. Sondern was sich im Alltag besser fährt.
> Und dieser kleine ST hat gerade mal 120 PS bei 4.500 Upm. Ich persönlich gurke selten mit so hohen Drehzahlen durch die Gegend aber eben mit deutlich mehr Leistung.


 
Was aber eher daran liegt, dass deine Autos sowieso schon mehr Leistung haben, logisch also, dass du dann auch mit weniger Drehzahl mehr Leistung hast.
Ich hab im A4 ja den gleichen Motor drin wie du im TT, hab aber nicht das Gefühl, dass ich besser unterwegs bin als jemand mit 150PS (bei dem Wetter eh nicht).
Das Problem bei starken Kleinwagen ist halt auch, dass sie entsprechend gefahren werden und ich kenne keinen aufgeladenen Kleinwagen, der noch wirklich gesund ist, bzw. der noch nie einen Defekt hatte.
Bei Saugmotoren hast du einfach ein paar Fehlerquellen weniger, oder willst du den Mini Cooper etwa als tollen Motor darstellen, nur weil er aufgeladen ist?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was aber eher daran liegt, dass deine Autos sowieso schon mehr Leistung haben, logisch also, dass du dann auch mit weniger Drehzahl mehr Leistung hast.



Ich habe meinen Wagen nicht als Beispiel in die Diskussion eingeführt.
Aber den Mini gibts auch mit 155 kW....



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab im A4 ja den gleichen Motor drin wie du im TT, hab aber nicht das Gefühl, dass ich besser unterwegs bin als jemand mit 150PS (bei dem Wetter eh nicht).



Das ist hart. Wenn man den Unterschied zwischen einem Auto mit rund 8 1/2 Sekunden von einem mit unter sieben nicht unterscheiden kann.
Nach der Logik sind ja alle Autos genauso.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem bei starken Kleinwagen ist halt auch, dass sie entsprechend gefahren werden und ich kenne keinen aufgeladenen Kleinwagen, der noch wirklich gesund ist, bzw. der noch nie einen Defekt hatte.



Ich kenne das Problem eher umgekehrt, dass arme Kleinwägelchen getretten werden, was nur lärm aber nicht schnell macht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Saugmotoren hast du einfach ein paar Fehlerquellen weniger, oder  willst du den Mini Cooper etwa als tollen Motor darstellen, nur weil er  aufgeladen ist?



Was ist das für eine komische Logik. Nach selbiger kauft man am besten gar nichts. Dann geht auch nichts kaputt.

Wenn man schon einen Gebrauchten kauft, dann beim Händler mit Garantie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist hart. Wenn man den Unterschied zwischen einem Auto mit rund 8 1/2 Sekunden von einem mit unter sieben nicht unterscheiden kann.
> Nach der Logik sind ja alle Autos genauso.


 
Es geht um das subjektive Gefühl beim Fahren, ich mache keine Ampelsprints mit Kleinwagen, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem eher umgekehrt, dass arme Kleinwägelchen getretten werden, was nur lärm aber nicht schnell macht.


 
Nein, ein Kleinwagen mit 70PS wird entsprechend gefahren, Kleinwagen mit 150PS werden aber so gefahren, als wenn es größere Wagen mit 300 PS wären.
Ich bin jahrelang Corsa mit 60PS gefahren, ich weiß, wie das ist, einen Kleinwagen zu fahren und man jagt damit keine Kompaktwagen nach, die 120PS haben.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine komische Logik. Nach selbiger kauft man am besten gar nichts. Dann geht auch nichts kaputt.
> 
> Wenn man schon einen Gebrauchten kauft, dann beim Händler mit Garantie.


 
richtig, kaputt kanns aber trotzdem gehen und ob der Händler das dann zu 100% abdeckt, weiß ich nicht, das wird immer in Einzelfall entschieden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht um das subjektive Gefühl beim Fahren, ich mache keine Ampelsprints mit Kleinwagen, aus dem Alter bin ich raus.



Ampelsprints sind auch nicht meine Welt. War nur als Hausnummer gedacht. Interessanter ist zügiges Überholen. Was dann absolut die Domäne von aufgeladenen Fahrzeugen ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, ein Kleinwagen mit 70PS wird entsprechend gefahren, Kleinwagen mit 150PS werden aber so gefahren, als wenn es größere Wagen mit 300 PS wären.
> Ich bin jahrelang Corsa mit 60PS gefahren, ich weiß, wie das ist, einen Kleinwagen zu fahren und man jagt damit keine Kompaktwagen nach, die 120PS haben.



So dreckig gings mir zwar nicht. Aber in den ersten Autojahren hatten viele Freunde von mir Hasenkisten im <100 PS Bereich. Und wie erwähnt, wenn die Gas gaben wurde es laut statt schnell.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> richtig, kaputt kanns aber trotzdem gehen und ob der Händler das dann zu 100% abdeckt, weiß ich nicht, das wird immer in Einzelfall entschieden.



Wenn ich Risiken minimieren will, dann würde ich weniger an der Technik sparen sondern lieber ein entsprechend junges oder im Bestenfall neues Fahrzeug kaufen.
Aber wenn man auf dem Level angekommen ist, dass man auf Features verzichtet weil sie kaputt gehen könnten, dann ist sowieso jeder Spaß vorbei. Da sind ja öffentliche Verkehrsmittel fast schon prickelnder.


----------



## 1821984 (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich Risiken minimieren will, dann würde ich weniger an der Technik sparen sondern lieber ein entsprechend junges oder im Bestenfall neues Fahrzeug kaufen.
> Aber wenn man auf dem Level angekommen ist, dass man auf Features verzichtet weil sie kaputt gehen könnten, dann ist sowieso jeder Spaß vorbei. Da sind ja öffentliche Verkehrsmittel fast schon prickelnder.



Du bist gemein! LOL
Aber im Ernst. Ich hätte auch keine Problem wenn ein Auto schon weit über 200t Km drauf hat. Es muss halt dementsprechend günstig sein. Auch wenn es ein 5-7 Jahre alter 525 oder E-klasse ist nur z.B. Wenn er gut gepflegt wurde und er sonst noch gut darsteht wäre es mir egal. Wenn man dann doch mal pech hat und der Motor macht schlapp, dann muss ich halt nochmal nen anderen einauen. Ich kann da sehr viel selber machen und habe auch die möglichkeiten einen Motor selber einbauen zu können. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, wenn jemand sagt, er hat kein Plan davon also kauf ich mir auch kein Auto mit der Laufleistung, den Werkstattkosten können teuer werden.

Ob ich mir aber nun einen Turbo oder Sauger kaufe, ist von der Standfestigkeit eigentlich egal. Klar nen Turbo kann man schonmal neu machen müssen, genauso wie ich woanders mal ne Kopfdichtung habe oder oder oder. Ich finde so darf man das nicht sehen. Den dann ist es so wie IT.... schon gesagt hat. Lieber mit dem Bus fahren.

Wenn man man einen guten Saugmotor haben will ist man bei BMW (6Zyl.) oder den 1.6 aus Japan bestens aufgehoben nur ob es dann spass macht bzw. diese Autos noch neu genug oder sonstiges sind, ist dann ein anderer Punkt.
Auch ein Honda Civic Type R macht spass nur ob ich das jeden Tag haben muss weis ich nicht. Da fahr ich glaube ich lieber mein 1,8t und mit 1000U/min. durch die stadt. Wenn ich da für ein Sprint bereit sein will muss ich halt bei 2000 sein aber dann gehts nach vorn. Beim Sauger heist es erstma 3 Gänge zurück. 
Ich denke da muss man sich doch schon entscheiden. Der Fiesta macht sicherlich Spass wenn man ihn haben will, nur sollte man überlegen, ob es auch toll ist in der Stadt ständig hin und her schalten zu müssen wenn man mal nen stinknormalen tag hat und die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer ein bischen ankotzen. Aber es fährt ja nicht jeder so. Meiner Mama wäre es total egal, was da vorne drin ist, hauptsache es funzt.

Meine Schnalle hat nen Ibiza 1,8t. gute Mischung. Der wird nicht nur Laut da passiert auch was da drin.  Und wenn das zu billig verarbeitet ist, kann man auch nen Mini nehmen wie schon gesagt mit 155KW. Aber ob das dann günstiger ist, waage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wenn man auf dem Level angekommen ist, dass man auf Features verzichtet weil sie kaputt gehen könnten, dann ist sowieso jeder Spaß vorbei. Da sind ja öffentliche Verkehrsmittel fast schon prickelnder.


 
Ein Feature für dich ist also ein funktionierender Motor und eine Heizung? 

Wenn du einen gebrauchten Turbokompakten kaufst und der Motor nach 2 Monaten kaputt geht, weil der Vorbesitzer den schon gut gescheucht hat, der Händler aber nur 50% auf Kulanz nimmt, dann bist du angeschmiert.
Mit einem Sauger besteht die Möglichkeit auch, keine Frage, aber erst mal sind die Kosten geringer und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist es auch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Feature für dich ist also ein funktionierender Motor und eine Heizung?



Ein Motor der seinen Namen verdient ist ebenso ein Ausstattungsmerkmal (Feature) wie eine ordentliche Heiz-/ Klimatisierungsautomatik.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du einen gebrauchten Turbokompakten kaufst und der Motor nach 2 Monaten kaputt geht, weil der Vorbesitzer den schon gut gescheucht hat, der Händler aber nur 50% auf Kulanz nimmt, dann bist du angeschmiert.
> Mit einem Sauger besteht die Möglichkeit auch, keine Frage, aber erst mal sind die Kosten geringer und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist es auch.



Ich persönlich verabscheue Gebrauchtwagen jeglicher Art. Aber wenn man bedenkt das z.B. etwa 40% aller Fahrzeuge auf unseren Straßen einen Dieselmotor haben und davon rund 100% einen Turbolader haben, kann es ja nicht so schlimm sein.

Wie gesagt das Pseudoarrgument des Nicht-Kaputt-Gehens von nicht vorhandenen Sachen ist lächerlich. 
Nach dieser "Affen"-Logik darf man auch keine Klimaanlage, Navigation, Xenon, ... mitkaufen da diese Dinge ja auch kaputtgehen können. Absurd.


----------



## 1821984 (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du einen gebrauchten Turbokompakten kaufst und der Motor nach 2 Monaten kaputt geht, weil der Vorbesitzer den schon gut gescheucht hat, der Händler aber nur 50% auf Kulanz nimmt, dann bist du angeschmiert.
> Mit einem Sauger besteht die Möglichkeit auch, keine Frage, aber erst mal sind die Kosten geringer und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist es auch.



Warum sollte das billiger sein. Wenn der Turbo im Arsch ist, macht man den Turbo neu. Liegt ca. bei 1500-2000€ all ink.
Wenn der Sauger im Arsch ist, heist es Motor auseinander und da bist du beim gleichen. Der Turbo hat zwar mehr teile die zusammen spielen müssen aber es geht wohl kaum alles auf einma schrott. 

Und da kann man mit jedem Auto pech haben. Ob es nun nen 1,8T im Ibiza ist oder nen 2,7 Biturbo im A6 oder die 4,2Liter Maschine im gleichen Auto. Gravierende Preisunterschiede wird es bei keinem geben. Außerdem sind kapitale Motorschäden äußerst selten. Auch wenn ein Motor schlecht behandelt wurde, kann man ja mal neue Kerzen und anderes Öl und nen Luftfilter reinbauen. Wenn ein Kopfdichtung hin ist, ist sie nunmal hin. Aber die ist dann auch sschon hin, als man das Auto gekauft hat. Oft sagt die Anzahl der Vorbesitzer und dessen alter was aus. Auch sieht man ja den gesamtzustand. Wenn ein Motorwäsche gemacht wurde, ist es sofort raus. Schaue ich mir garnicht weiter an. Wenn schlamm drin ist. muss man genauer hinschauen. Nach was will man das beurteilen. Man kann Pech und Glück haben. Wenn man es bei einem Händler kauft, kann man genauso gut Probleme damit haben. (ich habe eine 2 Jährigen Rechtsstreit hinter mir). Denn wie willst du nachweisen, dass ein Kapitaller Motorschaden schon durch den Vorbesitzer herbeigeführt wurde. Kann man nicht. Und ein Autohaus wird dir nicht stumpf einen anderen Motor einbauen. Bis es soweit kommt, steht das Auto entweder 5 Wochen am Stck in der Werkstatt oder die halbjahresfrist ist um, und dann hast du das Problem.

Weil denn darf man keine Leasingfahrzeuge, keine Importwagen, Keine Kleinwagen mit großen Motor, keine Turbomotoren, keine hochdrehzahlmotoren usw. kaufen. 

Der Punkt ist halt der, entweder ist ein Motor schon kaputt und man erkennt dieses vorm kauf. Aber es dauert keine 2 Monate vom normalzustand ohne spürbare Mängel bis zum kapitalen Schaden. Das gibts nicht. Dann liegt der Fehler an einem Selbst. Denn auch z.B ein Turbo gibt anzeichen bevor er schrott ist. Beim Händler hast du dabei nur die Chance, das es auf seine kosten geht!!! Anderrum gibt dir kaum ein Händler eine große Garantie bei Autos die schon 150t auf der Uhr haben. Das ist für die dann Export.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das billiger sein. Wenn der Turbo im Arsch ist, macht man den Turbo neu. Liegt ca. bei 1500-2000€ all ink.
> Wenn der Sauger im Arsch ist, heist es Motor auseinander und da bist du beim gleichen. Der Turbo hat zwar mehr teile die zusammen spielen müssen aber es geht wohl kaum alles auf einma schrott.


 
Ein defekter Turbo kann aber mehr nach sich ziehen und dann summieren sich die Kosten.
Wenn beim Sauger die Kopfdichtig im Eimer ist, dann ist nur die kaputt.
Wenn beim Turbo Öl oder Waser durchdringt, kann dadurch auch anderes kaputt gehen.


----------



## 1821984 (29. Dezember 2010)

was soll das denn. 

In beiden fällen verbrennt das der Motor. Und in beiden fällen können die gleichen Schäden auftretten. da aber ein sauger eine höhere verdichtung hat werden diese dort aber schneller auftretten. Eine defekte Kopfdichtung kann auch ein großen Schaden mit sich bringen. Angefangen von verzogenen Kopf bis hin zu laufriefen an der Zylinderwand wegen dem Öl/Wasser gemisch oder Temp. es gibt ja keine speziellen Fehler die NUR beim Turbo oder NUR beim Sauger auftretten. Und wenn der Turbo das Öl oder Wasser in den Motor drückt ist trotzdem nur der Turbo schrott. Wer damit aber noch 20.000 fährt hat selber schuld. Denn wenn ein Turbo dieses tut, tut der Turbo kein Druck mehr aufbauen und es fehlen bestimmt gute 40% der Leistung und wer das nicht merkt, der merkt auch sonst nichts. 
Es ist ein Fehlerquelle mehr ja aber deswegen gleich zurück zu schrecken und zu sagen dadurch kann alles kaputt gehen halte ich für falsch.
Ich will dich nicht angreifen aber einem Dieselfahrer erzählst du sowas doch auch nicht oder?
Ein 2 Liter Sauger der auf alter Technik steht, was glaubst du wo der seine Leistung her holt. Aus der Drehzahl. Ich erzähl ja auch nicht, nur weil ein Motor der mehr bei 4500U/min. bewegt wird, dass der schneller in arsch ist oder.
Außerdem hat es seine Gründe, warum mittlerweile fast jeder Hersteller auf Turbo der Kompressor zurück greift. 
Ein Laptop brennt doch auch nicht schneller weil der Prozzi höhere Temps macht als im Desktop.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

Aber die Kosten beim Turbo sind höher, weil man mehr Teile austauschen muss und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer, dass bei ihm etwas kaputt geht als beim Sauger.
Wie viele Saugmotoren kennst du, die einen Motorschaden hatten und wie viele Turbomotoren kennst du, die einen Turboladerschaden hatten?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Saugmotoren kennst du, die einen Motorschaden hatten und wie viele Turbomotoren kennst du, die einen Turboladerschaden hatten?



Ich kenne einen Fall von Turboschaden, war ein 530d (E39), da ist bei 150tkm der Lader verreckt. Und ich kenne einen Fall von Saugmotor-hops-gehen. War eine alte E-Klasse W124 200D von den Eltern eines guten Freundes, da ist der Motor bei etwa 170tkm umgegangen.

Hmm, jetzt könnte man zwei Erfahrungswerte davon ableiten:

1. Nur Dieselmotoren gehen kaputt
2. Nur Gebrauchtwagen gehen kaputt

Leider ist das Fazit so falsch wie diese Erfahrungswerte nicht repräsentativ sind.

Deshalb mein echtes Fazit: Vergiß die Vorurteile!

Übrigens sollte man nicht vergessen, dass "Risiko" was der Turbomotor an zusätzlichen Bauteilen mitbringt überkompensiert er an den im Mittel deutlich niedrigeren Drehzahlen.
Mein 7er BMW ist bei Vmax kurz vor dem Begrenzer gewesen, hingegen dreht mein TT bei Tacho 250 gerade einmal 4.900 Upm (Begrenzer regelt bei 6.900 ab).


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Dezember 2010)

Die Grundsatzdiskussion hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.
Ich denke, im Kleinwagensegment macht es auch nicht unbedingt Sinn, den Motor zu priorisieren. Mit größeren Fahrzeugklassen kann man da ohnehin nicht mithalten.
Wichtig wäre mir halt ein gutes Fahrwerk und direkte Lenkung, akzeptables Gewicht (gibt ja auch im Kleinwagenbereich z.B. bei den Cabrios Fahrzeuge mit 1,5t) und halt so um die 120-150 PS Leistung idealerweise. die Masse an gebrauchten Kleinwagen hat ja immernoch 60-90 PS, damit kommt man zwar auch von A nach B, aber jeses Überholmanöver wird zum Geduldsspiel.

@it-passion: ok, du verabscheust Gebrauchtwagen und der Fiesta ST gefällt dir nicht, ist angekommen. Was wäre denn dein Favorit, wenn du an meiner Stelle wärst? Hier nochmal die Rahmenbedingungen:
- Maximal "Golfgröße" (Parkplatzmangel in der Stadt)
- Maximal 12.000 EUR, egal ob Neuwagen oder Gebrauchter
- ordentliches Fahrwerk, sportliche Optik falls möglich
- "brauchbare" Motorisierung, also kein 1.3i mit 75 PS oder so
- möglichst 5 Jahre oder neuer bei Gebrauchtwagen
- möglichst 80.000km oder weniger (ca.)
- ausreichend Kofferraum/Ladefläche (also kein Smart, Mini ist ja schon grenzwertig klein)

2 Jahre sparen und dann ein Neuwagen ist leider nicht drin, ich will/brauche das Auto in den nächsten paar Wochen. Undd neu gibts nach obigen Kriterien vielleicht höchstens einen Hyundai i30.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @it-passion: ok, du verabscheust Gebrauchtwagen und der Fiesta ST gefällt dir nicht, ist angekommen. Was wäre denn dein Favorit, wenn du an meiner Stelle wärst? Hier nochmal die Rahmenbedingungen:
> - Maximal "Golfgröße" (Parkplatzmangel in der Stadt)
> - Maximal 12.000 EUR, egal ob Neuwagen oder Gebrauchter
> - ordentliches Fahrwerk, sportliche Optik falls möglich
> ...



Da kann ich dir nicht helfen.
Mit deinen Rahmendaten finde ich in meiner Datenbank (Gedächtniss ) 0 Treffer.
OK, eine schlechte Alternative fällt mir dazu nur ein und zwar ein 2003er 325ti Compact. Da würden die meisten deiner Kriterien zutreffen.

Aber grundsätzlich würde ich sowas nicht kaufen. Dann vielleicht eher die 12.000 Anzahlen und was "Richtiges" kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre mir halt ein gutes Fahrwerk und direkte Lenkung, akzeptables Gewicht (gibt ja auch im Kleinwagenbereich z.B. bei den Cabrios Fahrzeuge mit 1,5t) und halt so um die 120-150 PS Leistung idealerweise. die Masse an gebrauchten Kleinwagen hat ja immernoch 60-90 PS, damit kommt man zwar auch von A nach B, aber jeses Überholmanöver wird zum Geduldsspiel.


 
Welche Autos hast du dir denn schon so angeguckt, bzw. wo bist du hängen geblieben?
Es gibt schon einige, der Recht brauchbar sind, Citroen/Peugeot als Beispiel.
Oder eben doch Kompaktklasse, da ist das Angebot ja gößer, wirst aber dann Abstriche machen müssen in der Laufleistung, denn teuer sind die starken Modelle nun mal.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche Autos hast du dir denn schon so angeguckt, bzw. wo bist du hängen geblieben?
> Es gibt schon einige, der Recht brauchbar sind, Citroen/Peugeot als Beispiel.
> Oder eben doch Kompaktklasse, da ist das Angebot ja gößer, wirst aber dann Abstriche machen müssen in der Laufleistung, denn teuer sind die starken Modelle nun mal.


Ins Auge gefasst hab ich bisher:

- Peugeot 207 120 bzw. 150 THP (auch als CC, aber das coupe ist natürlich praktischer als das Cabrio)
- Alfa Romeo 147 1.6 TS 
- Ford Fiesta ST 150
- Renault Clio RS 200
- Toyota Corolla bzw. Auris (über die weiß ich kaum was)
- Honda Civic Type S (Ist halt ne Drehorgel im UFO-Design)
- Suzuki Swift Sport (eigentlich schon zu klein)
- Mini Cooper (S): Eigentlich zu klein und halt recht teuer

In der Kompaktklasse:
- 1er BMW (118d oder 120d, sind halt relativ gesehen recht teuer)
- Golf 5 GTI (Den könnte man sich zur Not vielleicht ersparen)

Im Grunde brauch ich keine PS-Schleuder für die Stadt, sparsam fahren und in kleine Parklücken passen ist da wichtiger. Ich hätte halt gern ein Lederlenkrad statt Plastik und fände es halt gut, wenn der Karre auf der Autobahn dann nicht gleich bei 150 die Puste ausgeht (so kenne und hasse ich es vom Polo 1.2i)
Da ich auch öfters Landstraße fahre, wäre ein sportliches Fahrwerk da eben auch von Vorteil.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nicht helfen.
> Mit deinen Rahmendaten finde ich in meiner Datenbank (Gedächtniss ) 0 Treffer.



Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen und es ist deine Meinung zum Thema gebrauchter oder neuer, aber müssen sowelche koments sein?
Du durftest dir doch auch schon grundsatzdiskussionen anhören, wie du wann welches geld verdienst damit du dir neue Autos leisten kannst.

Ich denke jeder hat begrenzte Mittel zur verfügung und deshalb muss man jemanden nicht gleich auslachen, nur weil er 12.000€ ausgeben will. Ich halte das für sehr viel Geld. Es kommt auch drauf an, was man damit kaufen will. 
Einen Lambofahrer brauchst du auch nicht erzählen, dass du dir jedes Jahr ein neuen für 50.000 kaufst. Den juckt dass nicht, der lacht dich aber nicht aus, sondern denkt sich sein teil!!!

@Adrin.....

Wenns gefällt hat da sicher ein Opelhändler sehr gute Angebote mit dem Astra!
Japaner kann man sich Mazda 3, Honda Civic anschauen.
Vielleicht auch VW Polo. 
es gibt haufenweise Autos. Da spielt sicher das Äußere eine Rolle. Vielleicht sagts du auch, dass dir kein Franzose in Haus kommt oder oder oder!


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

Von deiner Liste der 207CC 150PS der Lustigste. Da kaum was lustiger als cabriofahren ist.

Ich werde heute vielleicht mal wieder losziehen und mir ein Angebot für den hier holen: ACXFQ52L (Audi Code) .



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen und es ist deine  Meinung zum Thema gebrauchter oder neuer, aber müssen sowelche koments  sein?



Klar, alles andere wäre gelogen/ geschleimt/ .. .
Ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich werde heute vielleicht mal wieder losziehen und mir ein Angebot für den hier holen: ACXFQ52L (Audi Code) .


Wo kann man den Code eingeben?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Code eingeben?



Im Konfigurator unter "Audi Code eingeben":

Audi Konfigurator - Motor


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar, alles andere wäre gelogen/ geschleimt/ .. .
> Ist nicht so mein Ding.



man man ihr seid drauf. Seid doch mal nett zueinander

Code ist doch schon so fast ersichtlich. Oder nicht?

Q5 2.0L kann das sein? Passt das zu dir? Wirst du alt, brauchst du Autos die etwas höher sind. Golf Plus ist auch gut.

Naja hab mich wohl getäuscht. LOL


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Q5 2.0L kann das sein? Passt das zu dir? Wirst du alt, brauchst du Autos die etwas höher sind. Golf Plus ist auch gut.



Ist eigentlich eher ein TTRS aber egal  .
Im übrigen ist ein 2 Liter Diesel mit das Letzte auf der Welt wofür ich freiwillig Geld bezahlen würde.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Von deiner Liste der 207CC 150PS der Lustigste. Da kaum was lustiger als cabriofahren ist.


Ich weiß, zumindest an den Tagen im Jahr, wo man offen fahren kann. 
Durch den bin ich überhaupt erst auf Peugeot gekommen.


> Klar, alles andere wäre gelogen/ geschleimt/ .. .
> Ist nicht so mein Ding.


Ich hab da kein Problem mit. Dinge die mir weiterhelfen, nehme ich dankbar an, der Rest an Kommentaren/Meinungen die über meine Frage hinausgehen wird von mir eh ignoriert. Und das unabhängig von der Person, ich ignoriere keinen, jegliches Feedback wird gelesen und ausgewertet.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich eher ein TTRS aber egal  .
> Im übrigen ist ein 2 Liter Diesel mit das Letzte auf der Welt wofür ich freiwillig Geld bezahlen würde.



Wollt ich doch sagen, dass das nichts für dich ist!!!
Das ist doch aber das gleiche wie jetzt aber nur oben ohne oder nicht.
Was bekommst du für den alten noch? weis man das schon?
Auf den Bilder sieht das aber mit den Felgen nicht so schön aus oder täuscht das?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wollt ich doch sagen, dass das nichts für dich ist!!!
> Das ist doch aber das gleiche wie jetzt aber nur oben ohne oder nicht.
> Was bekommst du für den alten noch? weis man das schon?
> Auf den Bilder sieht das aber mit den Felgen nicht so schön aus oder täuscht das?



Oben ohne ist meiner jetzt auch schon.
Für den Alten bekomme ich (laut dem ersten Angebot) noch 37.000,- . Ist aber OK, da ich ja einen dicken Rabatt hatte.
Im echten Leben sehen die Titan-Optik-Felgen ganz nett aus. Kommt auf den Bildern nicht so rüber.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wenns gefällt hat da sicher ein Opelhändler sehr gute Angebote mit dem Astra!


 
Der letzte Astra ist ein sehr gutes Auto, die gibts auch schon günstiger, also Dreitürer macht er optisch auch was her (der Fünftürer wirkt doch sehr bieder, aber welcher Golf sieht schon schnittig aus? )
Hab aber jetzt keine Zahlen im Kopf, was wieviel kosten, wenns sounsso alt ist.



1821984 schrieb:


> Q5 2.0L kann das sein? Passt das zu dir? Wirst du alt, brauchst du Autos die etwas höher sind. Golf Plus ist auch gut.


 
Du wirst lachen, aber ich sitze im dem C-Max meiner Frau gut (bzw. saß, die Karre ist ja von einem BMW umgebracht worden ).
Da wir diese Woche bei Ford waren und uns umgeguckt haben nach einem neuen Wagen, sind wir praktisch gleich zu den Vans hingegangen und werden den Grand C-Max kaufen, wegen der Schiebetüren (sehr praktisch).
Ich mag es, wenn man etwas höher sitzt, daran gewöhnst du dich schnell und dann nervt es, wenn du wieder tief in den Sitzt fällst, wenn du im Audi einsteigst.

Ein Cabrio wäre ja noch schlimmer, da liegste ja schon fast auf der Straße.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch aber ganz schön Wertverlust oder? Der lag doch auch bei knapp über 50t oder nicht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der letzte Astra ist ein sehr gutes Auto, die gibts auch schon günstiger, also Dreitürer macht er optisch auch was her



Wenn "sehr gut" bedeutet "fast jeden Test verloren", dann sehe ich es genauso.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich mag es, wenn man etwas höher sitzt, daran gewöhnst du dich schnell und dann nervt es, wenn du wieder tief in den Sitzt fällst, wenn du im Audi einsteigst.
> 
> Ein Cabrio wäre ja noch schlimmer, da liegste ja schon fast auf der Straße.



Naja, ich bin ein paar Tage in einem T5 unterwegs gewesen, fand es aber mehr als geil wieder in meinem kleinen Audichen unterwegs zu sein. Hoch sitzen macht spaß aber Fahrdynamik ist schöner.



1821984 schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber ganz schön Wertverlust oder? Der lag doch auch bei knapp über 50t oder nicht?



50.340,- LP.
Nach Rabatt 42.500,- (15% Nachlass).
Insofern halb so schlimm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wen "sehr gut" bedeutet "fast jeden Test verloren", dann sehe ich es genauso.


 
Mit sehr gut ist gemeint, dass man für das Geld, das er kostet, einen guten Wagen bekommt.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber ich sitze im dem C-Max meiner Frau gut (bzw. saß, die Karre ist ja von einem BMW umgebracht worden ).
> Da wir diese Woche bei Ford waren und uns umgeguckt haben nach einem neuen Wagen, sind wir praktisch gleich zu den Vans hingegangen und werden den Grand C-Max kaufen, wegen der Schiebetüren (sehr praktisch).
> Ich mag es, wenn man etwas höher sitzt, daran gewöhnst du dich schnell und dann nervt es, wenn du wieder tief in den Sitzt fällst, wenn du im Audi einsteigst.
> 
> Ein Cabrio wäre ja noch schlimmer, da liegste ja schon fast auf der Straße.



Ja das sind so sachen die kommen automatisch wenn man älter wird und dann Kind und Kegel hat. Hatte vor dem Leon ja auch ein MX-5 der nochmal Tiefergelgt war. Würd ich mir jetzt auch nicht mehr holen für den altag. Von meiner Schnalle das Auto ist mit Gewindefahrwerk und ganz toll, wenn man es mal eben will aber sonst auf keinen Fall!!!

Man sind wir alt!!!

@ITp.:

Im Ford C-max soll man ja keine Fahrdynamik haben sondern wohlbehütet die Kinder ans Ziel bringen!!! Für die Fahrdynamik bauen wir hier grad nen Golf 1 auf. Aber das ist was ganz anderes. Das muss man ja nicht jeden Tag fahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Man sind wir alt!!!



Ihr seid alt. Ich kann meinen Arsch noch in den Roadster hieven  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du Frau und Kind hast, dann sind die Prioritäten auch ganz andere, ich könnte mir nicht mal mehr vorstellen, einfach so rumzufahren, ohne Ziel, Sinn oder Gedanken.

Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass ich mal auf sowas wie Schiebetüren beim Autokauf achten würde. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Im Ford C-max soll man ja keine Fahrdynamik haben sondern wohlbehütet die Kinder ans Ziel bringen!!! Für die Fahrdynamik bauen wir hier grad nen Golf 1 auf. Aber das ist was ganz anderes. Das muss man ja nicht jeden Tag fahren.


 
Das Fahrwerk vom neuen C-MAx ist sehr gut geworden.
Ich fahre ja einen dynamischen Van, keinen VW Kastenwagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du Frau und Kind hast, dann sind die Prioritäten auch ganz andere, ich könnte mir nicht mal mehr vorstellen, einfach so rumzufahren, ohne Ziel, Sinn oder Gedanken.



Reproduktion ist nicht mein Lebensziel.
Aber Cruisen ist gar nicht so exotisch. Macht doch Spaß.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, dass ich mal auf sowas wie Schiebetüren beim Autokauf achten würde.



Wenn der Tag bei mir kommt, dann hoffe ich das mich jemand erschießt und mich von dem Elend befreit  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Reproduktion ist nicht mein Lebensziel.
> Aber Cruisen ist gar nicht so exotisch. Macht doch Spaß.


 
Meins auch nicht als ich 12 war, aber die Zeiten ändern sich. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn der Tag bei mir kommt, dann hoffe ich das mich jemand erschießt und mich von dem Elend befreit  .


 
Ach, die Schiebetüren sind eine feine Sache, schade, dass nicht auch andere deutsche Autohersteller das anbieten, außer eben in Kastenwagen.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ihr seid alt. Ich kann meinen Arsch noch in den Roadster hieven  .


näh näh näh näh Kaffeeklatsch!!! Ja wir würden das vielleicht auch noch grad eben hinbekommen, aber die Frau und die Kinder haben da keine Lust drauf. Insbesondere die Frau!!!

Und weil wir im Altag sowas nicht mehr fahren dürfen sind manche halt so bekloppt und bauen sich ihr Auto für zwischendurch. da weis man was man hat und trifft nicht gleich 3 baugleiche Fahrzeuge an der Ampel.
Und wenn den horst mit seim 25 jahre alten Auto da steht und den TT oder Porsche abzieht sind die Gesichter lang. Denn manche lassen sich ja drauf ein! Ja das ist alles ein bischen krank aber andere Spielen mit ihrer Modelleisenbahn. also warum dürfen wir nicht sowas machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meins auch nicht als ich 12 war, aber die Zeiten ändern sich.



Lustig, bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Als Kind dachte ich wie die Tiere sich zu vermehren wäre alles. Später wurde mir klar das mir das zu wenig ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach, die Schiebetüren sind eine feine Sache, schade, dass nicht auch andere deutsche Autohersteller das anbieten, außer eben in Kastenwagen.



Sharan ?!



1821984 schrieb:


> Insbesondere die Frau!!!



Wäre für mich die falsche Frau....


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lustig, bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Als Kind dachte ich wie die Tiere sich zu vermehren wäre alles. Später wurde mir klar das mir das zu wenig ist.


 
Ich will mich ständig vermehren. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sharan ?!


 
Schon mal geguckt, was der kostet?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will mich ständig vermehren.



Der "Job" ist gut. Das Ergebniss ist für mich unerträglich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon mal geguckt, was der kostet?



Das Gleiche wie alle modernen "Vernunftautos". Irgendwas zwischen 30 und 50k.

Aber so ein siebensitziger Lieferwagen macht ohnehin nur Sinn wenn man ausser Reproduktion nichts drauf hat oder eben stets 2.000 bis 3.000 Liter Ladung ausliefert. Ansosnten würde ich so ne Spaßbremse nicht fahren.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja meine Frau fährt noch das schlimmere Auto, aber sie wird auch älter. Ich hab mit dem normalen Kram angefangen. 
Und außerdem nehmen Frauen nicht so die Rücksicht aufs Auto. Sie sagt dann aber wenigstens bescheid, wenn Sie wieder irgendwo aufgesetzt hat. Und da hab ich schon länger keine Lust mehr drauf. Ich will auch mal rumbrechen ohne gleich unten alles Kaputt zu machen. deswegen wären so Rallydinger genau das richtige für mich.

Eins steht mal fest. Zu der stark angestiegenen Geburtenrate zählt ITp... sicher nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Gleiche wie alle modernen "Vernunftautos". Irgendwas zwischen 30 und 50k.


 
Viel zu teuer für uns. Wenn man den mit brauchbarer Ausstattung und fahrbarem Motor haben will, sind schon 50k und das ist dann doch weit über dem Budget.
Ist immerhin der Wagen meiner Frau. 

Der Grand C-Max ist schon OK, etwas größer als der normale C-Max, aber halt trotzdem noch gut zu fahren und nicht so ein Schiff wie der Galaxy.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Grand C-Max ist schon OK, etwas größer als der normale C-Max, aber halt trotzdem noch gut zu fahren und nicht so ein Schiff wie der Galaxy.



Ein Kollege von mir hat sich den gelifteten Touran geholt und ist auch relativ zufrieden mit dem Ding. Ist halt technisch ganz gut auf der Höhe der Zeit. Die Kiste parkt sogar selbständig ein  .


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2010)

was haltet ihr denn vom 1er bmw oder a1 audi? den bmw vielleicht als cabrio zum spaß haben.. so um die 2l hubraum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir hat sich den gelifteten Touran geholt und ist auch relativ zufrieden mit dem Ding. Ist halt technisch ganz gut auf der Höhe der Zeit. Die Kiste parkt sogar selbständig ein  .


 
Kenne ich, hat der Vorführwagen auch gemacht, den wir gefahren haben. 
Meine Frau hat gleich gesagt, dass sie das gut findet, ich hab drauf bestanden, dass wir das nehmen (weniger Beulen im Auto ).
Leider muss man das Navi mit bestellen, weil du den Bildschirm braucht, echt blöd, das alleine kostet schon 2,5k Aufpreis.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leider muss man das Navi mit bestellen, weil du den Bildschirm braucht, echt blöd, das alleine kostet schon 2,5k Aufpreis.



Muss man nicht, nur das 300er Radio. Denn mein Kollege hat sich statt des Navis so ein Navigon geholt. Unbegreiflich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Muss man nicht, nur das 300er Radio. Denn mein Kollege hat sich statt des Navis so ein Navigon geholt. Unbegreiflich.


 
Beim C-Max schon, denn du brauchst den Bildschirm des Navis für die Kamera. 
Es gibt aber zwei Varianten und wir haben die günstigere genommen, denn Touchdisplay mit Sprachsteuerung brauchen wir wirklich nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Muss man nicht, nur das 300er Radio. Denn mein Kollege hat sich statt des Navis so ein Navigon geholt. Unbegreiflich.


Wieso? Rein aus Navi-sicht ist das bessere Leistung für rund ein Zehntel des Preises. ADAC testet ja öfters mal Navis im Vergleich, und die internen Geräte sind da regelmäßig die mit dem schlechtesten PLV.
Einfach auch weil Hersteller wie TomTom oder Navigon viel weiter sind, was die dynamische Reaktion auf veränderte Verkehrssituationen angeht.

Wenn ein Hersteller Farbbildschirm und gute Headunit für ein Fünftel des Preises bietet (500 EUR statt 2500 z.B.) würde ich immer das nehmen. 

Und bevor mir jetzt Unwissen unterstellt wird: Ich arbeite in dem Bereich in der Entwicklung und hab täglich mit festverbauten Navis zu tun.


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2010)

naja stimmt schon, aber diese mobilen dinger immer irgendwo rumhängen zu haben wie an der windschutzscheibe find ich nervig.


----------



## zøtac (30. Dezember 2010)

@Quanti
Bähhh, C-Max. Warum kein 5er BMW? Wir ham 2 Stück davon und die sind viel Geiler^^


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Bähhh, C-Max. Warum kein 5er BMW? Wir ham 2 Stück davon und die sind viel Geiler^^


Das mein Kleiner, wirst du begreifen, wenn du später mal groß bist und für dein Geld arbeiten musst. 

Hast wenigstens den neuen 5er? Weil der alte ist bäh.


----------



## Sash (30. Dezember 2010)

und unbedeutend teurer..


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wieso? Rein aus Navi-sicht ist das bessere Leistung für rund ein Zehntel des Preises. ADAC testet ja öfters mal Navis im Vergleich, und die internen Geräte sind da regelmäßig die mit dem schlechtesten PLV.


 
Das ist auch nicht mal das Problem. Versuch mal von einem 5 Jahre alten Gebrauchtwagen das Navi zu akutallisieren, kannste knicken, denn für das Modell gibts kein neues Kartenmaterial mehr.

Aber das Navi ist auch egal, dann kostet der Kram halt den Aufpreis. 
Immer noch besser als wenn ich für 18 Zoll Felgen zahlen muss, obwohl ich nur eine andere Mittelkonsole haben wollte.


----------



## zøtac (30. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das mein Kleiner, wirst du begreifen, wenn du später mal groß bist und für dein Geld arbeiten musst.
> 
> Hast wenigstens den neuen 5er? Weil der alte ist bäh.


Pah, eine Investition in Bayrische Qualitätsarbeit!
Wir ham einen E39 und einen F07


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Bähhh, C-Max. Warum kein 5er BMW? Wir ham 2 Stück davon und die sind viel Geiler^^


 
Schon mal geguckt, was so ein 5er kostet? 
Und zeig mir einen Van mit Schiebentüren von BMW, für 30k,  dann kaufe ich sofort einen. 



zøtac schrieb:


> Pah, eine Investition in Bayrische Qualitätsarbeit!
> Wir ham einen E39 und einen F07


 
Und was soll das jetzt sein, mit den Bezeichnungen kann ich so wenig was anfangen wie mit den von Mercedes.
Wieso ncht einfach 5er 2005 nennen oder 7er 2009, ist doch einfacher und klarer.


----------



## zøtac (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon mal geguckt, was so ein 5er kostet?
> Und zeig mir einen Van mit Schiebentüren von BMW, für 30k,  dann kaufe ich sofort einen.
> 
> 
> ...


Was wollt ihr denn mit nem Van? 
Limousinen FTW^^ 
BMW E39, erstmals 1995 und unsrer hat glaub ich Baujahr 2002 oder 2003
BMW F07 gibts seit September 2009

Btw ich glaub von BMW gibts gar keine Vans^^


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Bähhh, C-Max. Warum kein 5er BMW? Wir ham 2 Stück davon und die sind viel Geiler^^



Ich find "war haben" und dann einen auf dicke Hose machen ja immer ganz lustig, wenn die Eltern jeden Cent davon abbezahlt haben bzw. es noch an die Bank abdrücken, und der kleine Sohn noch nichtmal damit fahren darf

Ganz nebenbei, weder quanti noch ich wissen wohl, was F07 für einer ist. Komm ich dir hier mit Fachbegriffen aus der anorganischen Chemie? Dann also bitte die normal verständlichen, weil bekannten, Namen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn mit nem Van?


 
Wieso wollen?
Müssen 
Im Van hast du viel Platz auf kompakten Raum, dann noch die Schiebetüren, du kannst also das Kind problemlos aus oder ins Auto heben, ohne dass was sein wird.
Und wenn die Kinder dann größer sind, was denkst du, wer freut sich mehr, wenn sie beim Aussteigen die Klapptür gegen den anderen Wagen schlagen? 
Mit einer Schiebetür passiert das nicht. 

Schau doch mal wie eng ein BMW geschnitten ist, kannste doch vergessen.
Im 3er hast du weniger Platz als im Fiat Punto. 



zøtac schrieb:


> Btw ich glaub von BMW gibts gar keine Vans^^


 
Genau deswegen, die wirklich wichtigen Nieschen werden nicht besetzt, aber so einen Unsinn wie den Mini rausbringen.


----------



## zøtac (30. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich find "war haben" und dann einen auf dicke Hose machen ja immer ganz lustig, wenn die Eltern jeden Cent davon abbezahlt haben bzw. es noch an die Bank abdrücken, und der kleine Sohn noch nichtmal damit fahren darf


Okay. Meine Eltern haben 2 5er BMW's
Und ich glaub die sind schon abbezahlt 
Btw bin ich nicht klein, ich bin 1.70m! D:


> Ganz nebenbei, weder quanti noch ich wissen wohl, was F07 für einer ist. Komm ich dir hier mit Fachbegriffen aus der anorganischen Chemie? Dann also bitte die normal verständlichen, weil bekannten, Namen.


Ich kenn nur die Bezeichnungen, ist  der  und der


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

Und warum nicht gleich einen normalen 5er und einen 5er GT? So schwer?


----------



## zøtac (30. Dezember 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und warum nicht gleich einen normalen 5er und einen 5er GT? So schwer?


Weil das ich hier ein 5er ist 
Datei:Bmw e12 v sst.jpg ? Wikipedia

Und fahren darf ich den älteren manchmal auf Parklplätzen o.ä.


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur die Bezeichnungen, ....



Mit den Typenbezeichnungen können aber die wenigsten was anfangen^^
5er ist der offizielle Name, steht ja auch hinten dran

Und ich komm dir ja auch nicht mit Audi B4 um die Ecke, denn was das ist musst du auch erst googeln schätz ich mal

BTW., 170cm ist klein Zumindest wenn man 15cm höher ist


----------



## Nekro (30. Dezember 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Weil das ich hier ein 5er ist



5er und Baujahr hätt´s auch getan 
welche Maschine hat der GT ?


----------



## zøtac (30. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> 5er und Baujahr hätt´s auch getan
> welche Maschine hat der GT ?


Darfst mich nicht fragen, kenn mich nicht mit Autos aus 
Ich beurteile nur nachm Aussehen. 
Aber ich glaub unser 2003er hat nen V6 oder 8 oder sowas... kannst du damit was anfangen? 
@Nyso 
ICH WACHSE NOCH


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2010)

Der GT ist schon eine schöne Kiste. Auf den ersten Blick könnte man ihn auch mit nem X6 von hinten verwechseln finde ich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wieso? Rein aus Navi-sicht ist das bessere Leistung für rund ein Zehntel des Preises. ADAC testet ja öfters mal Navis im Vergleich, und die internen Geräte sind da regelmäßig die mit dem schlechtesten PLV.



Ein Klebenavi ist nie ein Ersatz für ein Richtiges. Ein echtes Navi verwendet nicht nur den Hauptbildschirm sondern auch das FIS, regelt die Musik runter wenn es was zu sagen hat, lässt sich über die Lenkradtasten mit bedienen und vernetzt funktionen wie Telefon (BT), Radio, Soundsystem, Speichermedien. Und das alles ohne das auch nur ein Kabel herumliegt oder irgendwas an der Winschutzscheibe klebt.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Einfach auch weil Hersteller wie TomTom oder Navigon viel weiter sind, was die dynamische Reaktion auf veränderte Verkehrssituationen angeht.



Ich habe bisher noch immer mein Ziel erreicht. Und dynamische Navigation hatte ich schon vor 8 Jahren in meinem 3er BMW nannte sich Assist.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn ein Hersteller Farbbildschirm und gute Headunit für ein Fünftel des Preises bietet (500 EUR statt 2500 z.B.) würde ich immer das nehmen.



Ein Fünftel des Preises womöglich. Aber selbst 20% dessen was das Werksgerät kann sind unerreichbar.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht mal das Problem. Versuch mal von einem 5 Jahre alten Gebrauchtwagen das Navi zu akutallisieren, kannste knicken, denn für das Modell gibts kein neues Kartenmaterial mehr.



Hmm, schickes Halbwissen. Der 2001er A3 von meinen Eltern bekommt seit je her jedes Jahr eine neue Navi CD verpaßt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hmm, schickes Halbwissen. Der 2001er A3 von meinen Eltern bekommt seit je her jedes Jahr eine neue Navi CD verpaßt.


 
Wer stellte das Navi her und was kostet die neue CD?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer stellte das Navi her und was kostet die neue CD?



Steht Audi drauf und die CD gibts beim Händler  .


----------



## Nekro (30. Dezember 2010)

Neue CD, obwohl es mittlerweile ja schon DVD´s sind, sind ziemlich teuer.
Bei Audi, und ich denke auch bei anderen, sind die DvDs mit dem europaweiten Streckennetz beschrieben.
Aber bei allen großen Herstellern mit Navigation in den Autos gibt es neue DvD´s !


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne das von meinem Onkel, da sollte die neue DVD mehr kosten als ein neues Navi bei Media Markt, daher hat ers gelassen und fährt mit altem Kartenmaterial rum.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von meinem Onkel, da sollte die neue DVD mehr kosten als ein neues Navi bei Media Markt, daher hat ers gelassen und fährt mit altem Kartenmaterial rum.



Immernoch besser als so ein Klebeding...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Was nützt das tolle Bild in der Konsole, wenn die Straße, die eigentlich da längsgehen sollte, nicht mehr da ist?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was nützt das tolle Bild in der Konsole, wenn die Straße, die eigentlich da längsgehen sollte, nicht mehr da ist?



Wenn du jeden Meter deiner Fahrt simultan auf einem Display benötigst um ein Auto steuern zu können. Dann wäre meine Empfehlung entweder das Geld in die Hand zu nehmen oder lieber Bus zu fahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Achso, du kennst dich also in jeder Stadt Europas aus und kommst problemlos zurecht, wenn das Navi sagt, dass du links abbiegen sollst, aber statt des Abbiegers ein neues Haus steht und der Rest Einbahnstraßen sind?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Achso, du kennst dich also in jeder Stadt Europas aus und kommst problemlos zurecht, wenn das Navi sagt, dass du links abbiegen sollst, aber statt des Abbiegers ein neues Haus steht und der Rest Einbahnstraßen sind?



Habe ich nicht behauptet aber ich bin ja auch nicht zu geizig die paar Cent für ne Navi DVD zu sparen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Achso, für dich sind das nur ein paar Cent, sorry, das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Achso, für dich sind das nur ein paar Cent, sorry, das wusste ich nicht.



Du weißt doch das ich jedes Jahr einen Neuwagen kaufe, dann wundert dich das  ?


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2010)

Bei Audi kostet so ne Update DVD übrigens 250€ was verhältnismäßig teuer ist aber was tut man nicht alles um up to date zu sein 
(wird da eigentlich auch geringfügig das Design geändert?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du weißt doch das ich jedes Jahr einen Neuwagen kaufe, dann wundert dich das  ?


 
Du darfst aber nicht immer von dir auf andere schießen, dass das jeder so machen soll wie du. 
Andere haben nur begrenzte Mittel, können sich keinen Q7 für die Familie leisten und müssen halt mit einem C-Max zufrieden sein, obwohl sie schon hart arbeiten, aber mit einer Sonderschulausbildung ohne Abschluss ist eben nicht mehr drin als ein unterbezahlter Job und auch die Frau muss ran und Geld verdienen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht immer von dir auf andere schießen, dass das jeder so machen soll wie du.



Les mal deine eigenen Beiträge, denn wenn du mich persönlich ansprichst kann ich nur sagen wie ich persönlich es sehe.
Aber man muss nicht so schwarz/weiß malen. In der Regel ist eine Privatperson auch gut damit bedient sich alle 2 Jahre eine nicht ganz aktuelle CD/ DVD über eBay für kleines Geld zu holen. Schließlich wird die A3 ja nicht jedes Jahr komplett woanders hingelegt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Andere haben nur begrenzte Mittel, können sich keinen Q7 für die Familie leisten und müssen halt mit einem C-Max zufrieden sein, obwohl sie schon hart arbeiten, aber mit einer Sonderschulausbildung ohne Abschluss ist eben nicht mehr drin als ein unterbezahlter Job und auch die Frau muss ran und Geld verdienen.



Naja, solange der Mann gesund ist und die Frau arbeit hat ist doch alles Rogger  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Les mal deine eigenen Beiträge, denn wenn du mich persönlich ansprichst kann ich nur sagen wie ich persönlich es sehe.


 
Du stellst deine Kommentare aber gerne als das ultimativ Entscheidene Kriterium hin. 
Und eine eher allgemein formulierte Antwort, die vielleicht unter einem Zitat von dir steht, muss dich noch nicht dazu einladen, dass du sie für dich beantwortest, man könnte sie auch dann allgemeiner beantworten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du stellst deine Kommentare aber gerne als das ultimativ Entscheidene Kriterium hin.



Du interpretierst es als das ultimativ entscheidende Kriterium.
Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke, ich bin nicht der einzige, der das so sieht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich bin nicht der einzige, der das so sieht.



Na dann  .
Millionen Fliegen sagen: "Sch3iße schmeckt gut"......


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

Und sie haben Recht, denn wenn das nicht der Fall wäre, wären die Menschen schon lange in den Fäkalien ertrunken.


----------



## Nekro (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du weißt doch das ich jedes Jahr einen Neuwagen kaufe, dann wundert dich das?



Ist doch blöd, kaum hat man den Wagen eingefahren, kauft man sich den nächsten.


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ist doch praktisch, kurz bevor die Kinder den Wagen komplett versauen wird er getauscht


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ist doch blöd, kaum hat man den Wagen eingefahren, kauft man sich den nächsten.



Mein aktueller Wagen war nach 4 Tagen eingefahren. Macht doch Spaß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist doch praktisch, kurz bevor die Kinder den Wagen komplett versauen wird er getauscht


 
du meinst, bevor er damit zu oft gesehen wird? 
Meine Frau macht das so mit ihren Kleidern, allerdings schon nach dem ersten Mal.


----------



## Nekro (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Wagen war nach 4 Tagen eingefahren. Macht doch Spaß.



Du fährst ihn wie viele KM ein?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Du fährst ihn wie viele KM ein?



So wie das Werk es mir eingeimpft hat. 1000 km.
Dann ist der Wagen uneingeschränkt benutzbar.


----------



## Nekro (30. Dezember 2010)

Wäre mir persönlich zu wenig.
Ich hätt noch ein paar Tausend draufgepackt. Und natürlich richtig einfahren. 
Von unten raus beschleunigen und die max.Drehzahl mit wachsender Kilometerzahl anschrauben usw.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Wäre mir persönlich zu wenig.



Ich fahre meine privaten und geschäftlichen Neuwagen seit 1998 ein. Immer nach Werksvorgabe. Bislang hat noch keins meiner Fahrzeuge extra Öl benötigt oder einen ungewöhnlich hohen Verbrauch gehabt. Insofern paßt es schon  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2010)

das mit dem einfahren is so ne sache, da hat sowieso jeder ne andere philosophie. Ich finde, und hab bisher auch nur gute erfahrungen mit gemacht, einen motor "einfahren" sollte man unter ganz normalen alltagsbedingungen. und vor allem nicht einseitig. Viele denken beim einfahren darf man nur im Minimalstlastbereich daherkriechen, was mehr schlecht als recht für den motor ist. Beim einfahren am besten alle bereiche fahren, sowohl minimal- als auch maximallast, und den ruhig auch nicht zu sparsam


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Beim einfahren am besten alle bereiche fahren, sowohl minimal- als auch maximallast, und den ruhig auch nicht zu sparsam



Audi gibt für die ersten 1.000 km nur 2/3 der Maximaldrehzahl an. Was aber kein Problem darstellt, da mein Wägelchen bis 6.900 Upm drehen kann und bei etwa 4.000 Upm schon 200 km/h fährt.
Da war das Einfahren nicht wirklich qualvoll.


----------



## 1821984 (30. Dezember 2010)

ihr stellt euch alle an!!!
Motor wird 500km eingefahren, dann kommt erstma ein Ölwechsel und dann muss das halten. So machen wir das zumindest bei den eigen aufgebauten Motoren. 
Der Motor läuft aber auch nicht mehr wie 3000km im Jahr. Aber wenn denn der Lader oder so mal neu muss ist das alt so. Dafür ist das ja ein Spielzeug.

Ich denke wichtiger ist das warm fahren, besonders bei aufgeladenen Motoren. Wenn ihr mal sehen würdet, wie die Autos in so einem Werk gefahren werden, dann nimmt man das mit den einfahren nicht mehr so ernst. Und ic meine keine Autos, die im werk bleiben, sondern die, die jeden Tag die heiligen Hallen verlassen. Und grad die besseren Autos werden gerne mal gescheucht. 
Wir haben bei uns Tempo 30 komplett im Werk. Es wurde dort aber auch schon 0-200+ und wieder 0. Soviel zum einfahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns Tempo 30 komplett im Werk. Es wurde dort aber auch schon 0-200+ und wieder 0. Soviel zum einfahren.



Eine "punktuelle" Belastung ist wohl halb so schlimm wie die Einfahrphase weg zu lassen.
Ist aber im übrigen auch einer der Gründe wieso ich meine Autos nach Möglichkeit im Werk abhole, dann muss der Wagen nicht verladen oder beim Händler vom Praktikant "bearbeitet" werden.


----------



## McZonk (30. Dezember 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist aber im übrigen auch einer der Gründe wieso ich meine Autos nach Möglichkeit im Werk abhole, dann muss der Wagen nicht verladen oder beim Händler vom Praktikant "bearbeitet" werden.


Dann kauf dir doch mal ein anständiges Auto... Die werden vor Übergabe noch im Werk eine Staßenfahrprüfung unterzogen und - soweit mir bekannt - auf dem Prüfstand auch bis Nennleistung belastet.

Und das bei einem derart hochwertigen Produkt - kann ja doch nicht sooo schlimm sein, das Auto vor dem Einfahren in (fachkundige) Hände zu geben, nech? Ich hab btw auch noch nie einen Azubi einen R8 vom Hänger donnern sehen und auf dem kleinen Hof von unserem Freundlichen kommt selbst der Prakti maximal bis Tempo 20.  (Achtung, dieser Post enthält Ironie)


----------



## Nekro (30. Dezember 2010)

Musst ja nicht von einem Extrem (R8) ins andere (Praktikant Vollgas vom Hänger) 
Reicht ja schon ein kalter Soundcheck fürs Handy weil der Wagen ja so schön röhrt :x

Das macht man nicht, schadet dem Wagen und außerdem ist es der Wagen von nem Kunden.


----------



## McZonk (30. Dezember 2010)

Der Sound vom 4,2er ist doch ein Nasenwasser gegen den 6,2 Liter Sauger vom Stern.  

Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Hubraum - also beim Sound zumindest, ääährm , oder wie war das?


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Dezember 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Hubraum - also beim Sound zumindest, ääährm , oder wie war das?


hubraum ist durch viel zu ersetzen, nur nicht durch mehr hubraum


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2010)

ich denke die Leute die den Job eines Testfahrers oder wie auch immer haben, können wohl halbwegs damit umgehen! Und es sind nunmal die testfahrer, die die Autos so behandeln. Genauso wie sie drauf achten, ob das Lenkrad gerade ist!
Und ja ein 6,3l hört sich nunmal affengeil an. Nur der Verlader oder der Praktikant wird sich bischen beherschen, denn der fährt son ding nur einmal kaputt. Und jedes Auto, was entweder nach Übersee geht oder einen bestimmten Kaufpreis hat, das wird gefahren egal obs ein 4 Zylinder hat oder nicht. Export geht sogar nochmal auf die AB. Und auch 2/3 Leistung gibts da nicht mehr. Ich hab auch schon Begrenzer gehört vom AMG. Diese Autos haben wohl gemerkt erst 0-3 km gelaufen. 
Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind heute soweit, dass eine Einfahrphase eigentlich überflüssig ist. 

Und das wird auch bei Audi oder BMW und allen anderen nicht anders sein.


----------



## McZonk (31. Dezember 2010)

@1821984: Exakt richtig. Ist im Übrigen nicht mehr im Ansatz so interessant sein Handy rauszuholen, wenn man jeden Tag mehrere dieser Fahrzeuge verläd oder einer Straßenprüfung unterzieht - dann wird das schlichtweg Routine.


----------



## Nekro (31. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> Die technischen Möglichkeiten sind heute soweit, dass eine Einfahrphase eigentlich überflüssig ist.



Mechanische Teile müssen eingefahren werden.
Es sei denn du hast nen F1-Motor mit dem besten Materialien verbaut, aber dort weiß ich nicht ob die vorher "eingelaufen" werden auf nem Prüfstand oder so.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2010)

ja das einfahren findet dann im ganz normalen Strassenverkehr statt! Ich muss einen Neuwagen aber nicht wie ein rohes Ei behandeln. Wenn ich mein Auto jetzt 7 Std. im Begrenzer halte, wird dieser sicher halten, solange ausreichend Kühlung da ist. Gut das kann ein neuer Motor vielleicht nicht. Aber in der Regel wird man sein Auto wohl kaum so behandeln. Also wer nicht gleich mit Km-Stand 0 auf die Rennstrecke geht, dem sollte eigentlich nicht der Motor hoch gehen. Trotzdem kann er mal Volllast bekommen und auch mal 200+ fahren. Jeder der halbwegs normal fährt brauch sich da keine Sorgen machen und kann ein Neuwagen genauso bewegen wie ein 5 Jahre alten. Auch mal ein Ampelstart. 
Der Honda Type R hat auch mit 117km eine Drehzahl von 8500U/min. bekommen. Und er ist nicht gleich Kaputt gegangen. Auch das getriebe musste mal leider, aber das muss er abkönnen, egal wie viel er gelaufen hat.

Wichtiger ist die Einfahrphase eher wenn man bei 100.000 mal neu Kolben oder eine andere Kurbelwelle verbaut.

Allen ein guten Rutsch, bis nächstes Jahr!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Nekro schrieb:


> Mechanische Teile müssen eingefahren werden.
> Es sei denn du hast nen F1-Motor mit dem besten Materialien verbaut, aber dort weiß ich nicht ob die vorher "eingelaufen" werden auf nem Prüfstand oder so.


 
Jop, da werden sie auch "eingefahren", aber nicht mit dem Auto. Es gab mal ein Bericht in der Glotze darüber (als Sport1 noch DSF hieß) und da haben sie die Motoren auf entsprechende Geräte gebaut, die dann ein Auto "simuliert" haben.


----------



## Nekro (31. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> (...)


würd ich zwar anders machen, aber jedem das seine. Nummer Sicher ist mir lieber 



> Allen ein guten Rutsch, bis nächstes Jahr!!!


Ebenso und weitergeleitet an alle  , verabschiede mich jetzt auch für dieses Jahr


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2010)

1821984 schrieb:


> ja das einfahren findet dann im ganz normalen Strassenverkehr statt! Ich muss einen Neuwagen aber nicht wie ein rohes Ei behandeln.



Ich glaube man bricht sich keinen Zacken aus der Krone wenn man sein neues Auto die ersten 1.000 km mit max 2/3 Drehzahl fährt.

Wenn auch ein "wenig" verwackelt aber man erkennt ganz gut wie wenig Drehzahl für halbwegs flottes vorankommen nötig ist...


----------



## McZonk (31. Dezember 2010)

Und solche Leute, die bei 250 Km/h nichts besseres zu tun haben, als noch mit dem Handy rumzufuchteln, haben Angst um ihr Auto, wenn es vom Transporter geladen wird? Sachen gibts 

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Und solche Leute, die bei 250 Km/h nichts besseres zu tun haben, als noch mit dem Handy rumzufuchteln, haben Angst um ihr Auto, wenn es vom Transporter geladen wird? Sachen gibts



Selbstverständlich. Da das Eine überhaupt kein Risiko darstellt und das Andere ggfs. Schäden an meinem Fahrzeug hinterlassen kann.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Dezember 2010)

überhaupt kein Risiko? Dass ich nicht lache!


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. Januar 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> überhaupt kein Risiko? Dass ich nicht lache!



Das Schlimme daran ist nur, dass solch ein Fehlverhalten überhaupt nicht zum Lachen ist. Der typische Audi-Fahrer kommt noch nicht einmal ohne elektronische Hilfe richtig und gerade auf einen einfachen Parkplatz drauf und dann werden bei 250 km/h noch Cockpitfotos mit dem Handy gemacht 

Wegen solchen Leuten habe ich allein diesen Monat unzählige Male im Stau gestanden, weil sie wie üblich ihre fahrerisches "Können" maßlos überschätzten und zig Unfälle verursacht haben. Nicht zu vergessen die vielen Unbeteiligten, denen diese Prollos dann mit ihrer Prollokiste hinten rein gehfahren sind, weil bei Glatteis immer noch gedrängelt werden muss, denn die Prollokiste hat ja Allradantrieb und da kann man ja auch bei Blitzeis noch über 200 km/h fahren, so sagt es doch die Werbung 

Es gibt einfach Leute, die dürften niemals einen Führerschein bekommen! 
Und dann gibt es auch noch die Leute, die ganz dringend eine körperliche Ermahnung brauchen und denen man danach für immer den Führerschein wegnehmen sollte...

PS: Diese Beschreibung über den typischen Audifahrer passt bestens zu den allgemeinen Erfahrungen die man mit diesen Leuten sammeln kann: http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Audi


----------



## Mosed (1. Januar 2011)

Viel schlimmer sind noch die ganzen untermotorisierten Kleinwagenfahrer, die meinen mit 100 km/h auf die linke Spur wechseln zu können, auch wenn von hinten was schnelleres kommt.

Ich wette, dass die meisten Unfälle bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nicht durch den schnelleren hervorgerufen werden, sondern durch dieses rücksichtlose auf die Überholspur ziehen.

Ich bin vor Weihnachten aus so einem Deppen fast hinten rein gefahren. Gemütlich mit 80 auf der mittleren Spur und der Typ zieht 5 Meter vor mir mit 60 km/h oder sowas auf "meine" Spur rüber. Zum Glück war die linke Spur frei - denn eine Vollbremsung auf Schnee funktioniert nicht so pralle...


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer sind noch die ganzen untermotorisierten Kleinwagenfahrer, die meinen mit 100 km/h auf die linke Spur wechseln zu können, auch wenn von hinten was schnelleres kommt.
> 
> Ich wette, dass die meisten Unfälle bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nicht durch den schnelleren hervorgerufen werden, sondern durch dieses rücksichtlose auf die Überholspur ziehen.
> 
> Ich bin vor Weihnachten aus so einem Deppen fast hinten rein gefahren. Gemütlich mit 80 auf der mittleren Spur und der Typ zieht 5 Meter vor mir mit 60 km/h oder sowas auf "meine" Spur rüber. Zum Glück war die linke Spur frei - denn eine Vollbremsung auf Schnee funktioniert nicht so pralle...


Mir geht es jetzt auch nicht darum, ob langsame oder schnelle Autos die Unfälle verursachen, sondern einfach darum, dass es ein nogo ist, bei knapp 250 sachen mit dem handy Fotos zu knippsen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer sind noch die ganzen untermotorisierten Kleinwagenfahrer, die meinen mit 100 km/h auf die linke Spur wechseln zu können, auch wenn von hinten was schnelleres kommt.


 
Der normal motoriserte Fahrer auf der Autobahn bewegt sich zwischen 120 und 140km/h, was völlig normal ist. Wenn man einer hinter einem LKW hängt und nicht auf die linke spur wechsel kann, weil wieder alle egoistisch sind, dann lässt man eine kleine Lücke, in dem man kurz vom Gas geht und schon kann er reinschlupfen und den LKW überholen.


----------



## Mosed (1. Januar 2011)

Das was du beschreibst ist ja eher bei voller Autobahn ein Problem. Dann fährt man meistens eh nur 120 km/h und bei ausreichender Lücke kann der langsamere reinfahren und beschleunigen. (Was für manche aber auch schon ein Problem darstellt)

wenn ich 160 km/h fahre, werde ich aber bestimmt nicht vom Gas gehen, um jemanden mit 100 km/h vor mir reinzulassen. Da müsste ich ja deutlich bremsen, was wohl wenig sinnvoll ist.
In so einem Fall ist die Autobahn aber recht frei - dann kann der langsamere auch grad nochmal 10 Sekunden warten oder hätte früher überholen können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mir geht es jetzt auch nicht darum, ob jetzt langsame oder schnelle Autos die Unfälle verursachen, sondern einfach darum, dass es ein nogo ist, bei knapp 250 sachen mit dem handy Fotos zu knippsen.



Weil es ja so ungewöhnlich ist das Lenkrad mit "nur" einer Hand festzuhalten?
Das geht bei jeder Geschwindigkeit, nur nicht bei jeder Verkehrsdichte.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Scirocco:


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Januar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil es ja so ungewöhnlich ist das Lenkrad mit "nur" einer Hand festzuhalten?
> Das geht bei jeder Geschwindigkeit, nur nicht bei jeder Verkehrsdichte.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Scirocco:


Und vor allem kann man auch die Kamera einhändig bedienen, und man weiß ja auch wo der Tacho ist, also ist es gar nicht mal nötig den Blick von der Straße abzuwenden.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer sind noch die ganzen untermotorisierten Kleinwagenfahrer, die meinen mit 100 km/h auf die linke Spur wechseln zu können, auch wenn von hinten was schnelleres kommt.



Da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben, so etwas nervt mich auch immer, trotzdem drängle ich dann nicht. Einmal hat so einer auf der linken Spur mit ca 100-120 km/h "geparkt", obwohl rechts alles frei war. ich habe nur rechtzeitig den Blinker gesetzt und habe ihn dann rechts überholt, ohne zu drängeln. Bei Verkehrsbehinderungen ist es ja erlaubt rechts auch auf der Autobahn zu überholen und dem Fall war es ein Verkehrshindernis 




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass die meisten Unfälle bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nicht durch den schnelleren hervorgerufen werden, sondern durch dieses rücksichtlose auf die Überholspur ziehen.



Naja, bei LKWs würde ich dir zustimmen, ich musste z.B. einmal mit über 200 km/h auf den Standstreifen ausweichen, weil direkt vor mir ein LKW einen anderen ohne Vorwarnung mit ca 80 km/h überholt hat. LKW-Fahrer sind wirklich mit Vorsicht zu genießen, gerade in der Kolonne. Aber meistens sehe ich drängelnde Audi und Passat-Fahrer und das auch bei diesem Wetter. Ich werde zwar sehr selten bedrängelt, weil ich immer sehr vorausschauend fahre und auch die hinter mir fahrenden fahrzeuge immer im Auge behalte, aber meist sehe ich andere die sehr stark von immer den gleichen Leuten bedrängt werden. Manchmal sehe ich zwie solcher Prolletenkisten mit über 200 km/h (auch bei diesem Wetter) auf der linken Spur dicht nebeneinander hinterherfahren. ich weiß immer nicht, was diese Leute für Komplexe haben, oder ob sie unbedingt etwas kompensieren müssen, aber man kann doch einfach mal rechtzeitig losfahren, dann muss man auch nicht so rasen, dadurch spart man Benzin und eine menge Nerven 




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich bin vor Weihnachten aus so einem Deppen fast hinten rein gefahren. Gemütlich mit 80 auf der mittleren Spur und der Typ zieht 5 Meter vor mir mit 60 km/h oder sowas auf "meine" Spur rüber. Zum Glück war die linke Spur frei - denn eine Vollbremsung auf Schnee funktioniert nicht so pralle...



So etwas erlebe ich auch sehr oft, das regt mich aber weniger auf, als das was die Audi/Passatfahrer immer so abziehen. Weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass jemand mutwillig einfach so herauszieht, meist ist man dann im toten Winkel, oder der Fahrer ist nicht ganz bei der Sache, das ist zwar auch nicht gut, aber diese Leute machen das nicht absichtlich. Drängeln und dicht auffahren ist jedoch eindeutig mutwillig!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> wenn ich 160 km/h fahre, werde ich aber bestimmt nicht vom Gas gehen, um jemanden mit 100 km/h vor mir reinzulassen. Da müsste ich ja deutlich bremsen, was wohl wenig sinnvoll ist.
> In so einem Fall ist die Autobahn aber recht frei - dann kann der langsamere auch grad nochmal 10 Sekunden warten oder hätte früher überholen können.


 
Brauchst du auch nicht, wenn du 160 fahren kannst, ist die Autobahn auch nicht dicht, dann gibts immer mal wieder Lücken, in die hineingefahren wird und dann wird auch darauf geachtet, dass keiner hinter einem LKW festklemmt.
Achte doch mal darauf, wenn einige LKWs unterwegs sind, alle andere Autos sind auf der linken Spur. 

Was du beschriebst, ist mal wieder eine Ausnahme, in der Opa Knack hintem LKW fährt und dann meint überholen zu müssen, guckt sogar in den Spiegel (da sieht er weit hinten ein paar Sheinwerfer), sucht den Blinker, drückt ihn und fährt dann (15 Sekunden später) auf die Linke Spur. Die Licher sind aber inzwischen rangekommen, denn der Spiegel verzerrt nun mal und schon klebt der Hintermann in Opas Kofferraum.
Sowas ist mir auch schon ein paar mal passiert, ist aber nicht der Regelfall. Aber deutlich häufiger kommen eben die vor, die zu schnell zu dicht auffahren, daher auch immer die Massencrashs.


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Brauchst du auch nicht, wenn du 160 fahren kannst, ist die Autobahn auch nicht dicht, dann gibts immer mal wieder Lücken, in die hineingefahren wird und dann wird auch darauf geachtet, dass keiner hinter einem LKW festklemmt.
> Achte doch mal darauf, wenn einige LKWs unterwegs sind, alle andere Autos sind auf der linken Spur.
> 
> Was du beschriebst, ist mal wieder eine Ausnahme, in der Opa Lnack hintem LKW fährt und dann meint überholen zu müssen, guckt sogar in den Spiegel (da sieht er weit hinten ein paar Sheinwerfer), sucht den Blinker, drückt ihn und fährt dann (15 Sekunden später) auf die Linke Spur. Die Licher sind aber inzwischen rangekommen, denn der Spiegel verzerrt nun mal und schon klebt der Hintermann in Opas Kofferraum.
> Sowas ist mir auch schon ein paar mal passiert, ist aber nicht der Regelfall. Aber deutlich häufiger kommen eben die vor, die zu schnell zu dicht auffahren, daher auch immer die Massencrashs.



Kann dem nur voll und ganz zustimmen, so sind auch meine Erfahrungen auf der Autobahn und ich muss jeden Tag bis zu 150km Autobahn fahren


----------



## Mosed (1. Januar 2011)

Ja klar. Dicht auffahren mag ich auch nicht und mache ich nicht. Passiert natürlich auch mal, dass man zu dicht rankommt bei manchen Situationen, aber das wird dann korrigiert. 

@Dr.Cox: Wenn du nur 5 cm einem Unfall entkommst, regst du dich sicherlich auch ziemlich über so einen auf. Da fährt man 650 km ohne Zwischenfall und dann muss man auf den letzten km "schleudernd" bremsend auf die linke Spur wechseln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Als ich noch Motorrad gefahren bin (lange ists her... ) gabs auch mal hin und wieder brenzlige Situationen.
Da kommt plötzlich Hardcore BMW Berti auf die Bahn, beschleunigt kurz und zieht dann vom Bechleunigungsstreifen direkt auf die linke Spur, wo meinereiner gerade angerauscht kommt. Er guckt aber nicht und wenn ich nicht zwischen ihm und der Leitplanke hindurchgepasst hätte, würde ich gegen den Kofferraum klatschen.
Der Witz ist dann noch, dass er mir einen Vogel zeigt.
Dem ist überhaupt nicht bewusst, dass er Müll gefahren ist und gibt anderen die Schuld an seinem Fehlverhalten. 
Solchen Leuten....


----------



## Alistair (1. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dem ist überhaupt nicht bewusst, dass er Müll gefahren ist und gibt anderen die Schuld an seinem Fehlverhalten.
> Solchen Leuten....



Tja... Es gibt leider solche Leute, da kann man nichts machen... 

Ein Auto, welches ich mir wirklich gerne mal kaufen würde, wäre der Mazda Shinari. Ein schönes, sportliches Design, und dazu die gute Qualität von Mazda. Das neue Kodo-Design (Soul of Motion) ist zwar die Grundlage für zukünftige Mazda-Modelle, aber es ist toll, dass auch der Shinari in Serie gehen wird, und es nicht nur bei einem Konzept-Fahrzeug bzw. einer Studie bleiben wird. Definitiv eins der schönsten neuen Modelle, die ich bisher gesehen habe. 

Ein paar Links:
Mazda Shinari (mazda.de)
Mazda Shinari (spiegel.de)
Mazda Shinari (auto-motor-und-sport.de)
Mazda Shinari Concept - 2010 Los Angeles Auto Show (YouTube)
LA Auto Show 2010: Mazda Shinari concept car (YouTube)

Gruß
Alistair


----------



## ich558 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich hab noch nicht mal 1 Jahr lang meinen Schein und bin trotzdem schon öfter in ähnlichen Situation gewesesen. Da sieht man schon wie in 1 km Entfernung ein Auto hinter einem LKW fährt beobachtet den Typen dann die ganze Zeit und als man dann nur noch 50m von ihm entfernt ist und man denk er will einfach nicht schneller fahren haut er plötzlich den Blinker rein und zieht unittelbar auf die eigene Spur ohne um andere zu beachten  Dies ist auch die einzige Situation vor der ich ab dem Frühjahr wenn ich ein Bike habe Angst habe.

BTW: Wo hast du diesen Smiley her Quanti?


----------



## Nekro (1. Januar 2011)

Wie doch hier eine gewisse Art von Hass auf Audi-Fahrer deutlich wird.
Böse Drengler, können nicht fahren, unverantwortlich ... 

Es gibt noch mehr Drengler auf deutschlands Autobahnen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht mal 1 Jahr lang meinen Schein und bin trotzdem schon öfter in ähnlichen Situation gewesesen. Da sieht man schon wie in 1 km Entfernung ein Auto hinter einem LKW fährt beobachtet den Typen dann die ganze Zeit und als man dann nur noch 50m von ihm entfernt ist und man denk er will einfach nicht schneller fahren haut er plötzlich den Blinker rein und zieht unittelbar auf die eigene Spur ohne um andere zu beachten  Dies ist auch die einzige Situation vor der ich ab dem Frühjahr wenn ich ein Bike habe Angst habe.


 
Innerhalb eines Jahres? 
Wo fährst du denn immer rum? 



ich558 schrieb:


> BTW: Wo hast du diesen Smiley her Quanti?


 
Schau mal in mein Bilderalbum rein, dort findest du eine Menge Smileys, auch welche, die hier nicht gerne gesehen werden. 

Und wenn du mal wieder so einen Schlaffi rum Kühler hast...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (1. Januar 2011)

Jepp da ich verhältnismäßig oft auf der Autobahn bin z.B nach Regensburg oder München  von Passau aus. Da kommen schon Kilometer zusammen aber da ich noch (5 Tage bis allein ) begleitet fahren muss nutzte ich jede Gelgenheit um zu üben


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Den Verkehr finde ich persönlich zu zweit schöner, da muss man nicht alles alleine machen und man kann sich zwischendurch auch entspannen ohne zu passiv zu sein.


----------



## ich558 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich hau mich weg 
Da bekommt das Wort Gegenverkehr auch gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2011)

wie findet ihr den? Denkt ihr der wäre was, ich suche n Auto , möglichst unter 3000€, vorzüglich n deutsches auto, günstig im unterhalt, und sollte noch n paar jahre laufen 

Volkswagen Jetta I TOP ZUSTAND - Pkw: Detailansicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Für 3 Riesen würde ich nicht so einen alten Schinken kaufen.


----------



## Mosed (6. Januar 2011)

2200€ für nen 29 Jahren alten VW? ^^
Da sind ja mindestens 2000€ Fast-Oldtimer + Seltenheitsaufschlag drauf. 
Der hat ja eventuell nicht mal ABS.

Nein, da gibt es sicherlich weitaus bessere Autos für das Geld.

Hiermal 8 deutsche Fahrzeuge mit ABS, mind. 2000 Baujahr, max 150000 km und unter 3000€, 100km um dich rum:
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...=&daysAfterCreation=&usageType=&usedCarSeals=


----------



## Nekro (6. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der hat ja eventuell nicht mal ABS.



eventuell?^^ Das einzige, was da elektrisch ist sind die Lämpchen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2011)

sicherheitsfeatures sind für mich nicht ausschlaggebend 
Am liebsten wär mir n 3er Golf, aber mal sehen ich hab noch n paar monate zeit. Aber wenn ich n gutes angebot finde, kauf ich lieber n bisschen früher, hat man auch noch genug zeit um evtl was zu richten/basteln^^


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2011)

Für 3000€ findest du sogar schon gute Golf 4 und Passats


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der hat ja eventuell nicht mal ABS.



Der weiß nicht mal, wie man ABS buchstabiert.


----------



## htcerox (6. Januar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Für 3000€ findest du sogar schon gute Golf 4 und Passats



Da muss ich Nyso recht geben, ich hab nen Vw Vento Bj 1998 mit 90 TKM für 1900€ bekommen. Bis auf ein paar winzige Rostflecke hat er nichts.
1.8 Liter Maschine mit 75 PS.
Und für Golf 3 und Vento gibts reichlich Ersatzteile.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2011)

4er Golf is nich so mein Ding, find den 3er schöner, und bis auf rost an der heckklappe is der auch recht robust.
Passat ist eh zu teuer, will auf n GTI sparen


----------



## nyso (7. Januar 2011)

Tu dir den gefallen und kauf dir nen guten 4er Golf in Highline-Ausstattung. Wesentlich besser als der olle 3er Golf.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Tu dir den gefallen und kauf dir nen guten 4er Golf in Highline-Ausstattung. Wesentlich besser als der olle 3er Golf.


1. hab ich das geld net dazu (bzw wills net ausgeben^^)
2. gefällt mir die 4er baureihe nich so
3. muss das auto nich viel laufen, ich fahr das meiste mitm 2rad^^
4. hab ich noch n paar monate zeit 

Mal sehen, ich werd vielleicht immer mal wieder angebote posten die heiß sind, für die tipps schonmal THX im vorraus


----------



## nyso (7. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was du hast, aber der hier ist doch zum Beispiel auf den ersten Blick super: Gebrauchtwagen: Volkswagen, Golf, 1,4, Benzin, ? 2.600,- AutoScout24 Detailansicht

Meine bessere Hälfte und ich haben uns wohl für einen potenten 4er Golf Kombi mit Highline-Ausstattung entschieden. Mal gucken.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

ja klar sind auch gute autos. Als VW-fan werd ich auch nix anders sagen 
Aber die 3er haben für mich halt was ganz besonderes, ich mag generell alte autos^^ Und der 4er hat sich meiner meinung nach zu stark vom "Golf" abgewandt


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und der 4er hat sich meiner meinung nach zu stark vom "Golf" abgewandt



Dann kauf dir doch einen Astra.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch einen Astra.


lol, son klump kommt mir nicht ins haus 
Wie war nochmal der spruch über Opel und audi (quasi auch VW ): Die 4 ringe sind jeweils für 100000 km, bei opel gibts nur einen, und der ist durchgestrichen


----------



## nyso (7. Januar 2011)

Was sollen die 3er bitte besonderes haben? Außer ein hohes Alter, viel Probleme, hohe Versicherungskosten etc.?
Der Golf 4 ist das weitaus bessere Paket^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was sollen die 3er bitte besonderes haben? Außer ein hohes Alter, viel Probleme, hohe Versicherungskosten etc.?
> Der Golf 4 ist das weitaus bessere Paket^^


Charme, Stil, und eine robuste deutsche Technik  
Für mich kommt einfach nur ein Golf3 als auto in frage, ist einfach so ^^ Bin eben ein Fanatiker 
Golf 4 ist natürlich auch ein gutes auto, keine frage. Aber für mich im moment einfach nicht so interessant wie ein 3er


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

Das einzige, was mich am Golf reizt, ist das Saufen nach einer Partie.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich am Golf reizt, ist das Saufen nach einer Partie.


und der Golflehrer, der reizt dich auch, gibs doch zu


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

Golflehrer? 
Nö, aber die süßen Häschen, die dir die Drinks bringen schon eher.


----------



## Zoon (7. Januar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> 4er Golf is nich so mein Ding, find den 3er schöner, und bis auf rost an der heckklappe is der auch recht robust.
> Passat ist eh zu teuer, will auf n GTI sparen



Wenn du robust haben willst kauft dir ein gut gepflegten Golf 2 von Opi, mit den Golf 3 gings mit der Qualität rapide bergab - der 4er ist auch nicht übel mit eingebauten Spezialeffekten wie runterfallende E Fenster, nichtfunktionierende Leuchtmittel (schlimmer wie ein Alfa). Bzw leuchten tun ab und zu neben diversen Lämpchen im Kombiinstrument weils mal wieder den LMM hingerafft hat auch die Augen deines Versicherungsvertreters - Golf 3 ist in bester Gesellschaft mit BMW E36 und Co...

Beim 2er Golf kannste auch noch viel selbst machen ist ja quasi wie ein Fahrrad..


----------



## nyso (7. Januar 2011)

Ein Golf 3 hat Charme? Man, du musst die Schleuder echt lieben


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2011)

Der Golf 3 ist ein Benzin schluckendes Tuning-Opfer für die ganzen Fahranfänger und die ganzen tunnenden Hobbyrennfahrer. Darum wurde die Versicherung für meinen Golf 3 damals immer teurer, weil die ganzen Kiddis die Dinger reihenweise gegen den nächsten Baum setzen...

Außerdem hat mein 1.8l (90PS) Golf 3 damals bis zu 14 Liter geschluckt! Den unter 10 Liter zu bekommen ist schon eine Kunst


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Januar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> lol, son klump kommt mir nicht ins haus



davon würde ich gerne man en Bild sehen, sobald du ein neues Auto hast


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Der Golf 3 ist ein Benzin schluckendes Tuning-Opfer für die ganzen Fahranfänger und die ganzen tunnenden Hobbyrennfahrer. Darum wurde die Versicherung für meinen Golf 3 damals immer teurer, weil die ganzen Kiddis die Dinger reihenweise gegen den nächsten Baum setzen...
> 
> *Außerdem hat mein 1.8l (90PS) Golf 3 damals bis zu 14 Liter geschluckt! Den unter 10 Liter zu bekommen ist schon eine Kunst*



Kennt man sonst nur von den Ammis


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Außerdem hat mein 1.8l (90PS) Golf 3 damals bis zu 14 Liter geschluckt! Den unter 10 Liter zu bekommen ist schon eine Kunst



Du musst auch mal hochschalten, wenn du Autobahn fährst. 
Im dritten Gang bei 130 schluckt der num mal so viel.


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Januar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> lol, son klump kommt mir nicht ins haus
> Wie war nochmal der spruch über Opel und audi (quasi auch VW ): Die 4 ringe sind jeweils für 100000 km, bei opel gibts nur einen, und der ist durchgestrichen


VW hat auch nur einen Ring, und die beiden Buchstaben darin stehen für "vermutlich weniger"


----------



## Nekro (7. Januar 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> VW hat auch nur einen Ring, und die beiden Buchstaben darin stehen für "vermutlich weniger"



pah, immer diese schlappen Sprüche.


----------



## Las_Bushus (7. Januar 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Der Golf 3 ist ein Benzin schluckendes Tuning-Opfer für die ganzen Fahranfänger und die ganzen tunnenden Hobbyrennfahrer. Darum wurde die Versicherung für meinen Golf 3 damals immer teurer, weil die ganzen Kiddis die Dinger reihenweise gegen den nächsten Baum setzen...
> 
> Außerdem hat mein 1.8l (90PS) Golf 3 damals bis zu 14 Liter geschluckt! Den unter 10 Liter zu bekommen ist schon eine Kunst



Dann war da wohl was kaputt...
Ich fahre jenen Golf 3 mit 1.8l Hubraum und 90 PS mit ca.9L/100km bei 140km/h auf der Autobahn. mein Bruder ist ihn mit unter 8L/100km gefahren. 14L/100km hab ich nur im Winter mit Kurzstrecke geschaft. Selbst wenn ich auf der Autobahn lange Zeit die 180km/h++ (Fuß->Bodenblech) fahre komme ich "nur" auf ca.12-13L/100km.

Sparsam ist er deshalb noch lange nicht, keine Frage. aber ihn unter 10L/100km zu kriegen ist nicht wirklich schwer.

Aber Roststellen haben die Golf 3, die nicht schon neu lackiert wurden doch genug... Und die die neu lackiert wurden, wurden meißt auch mehr oder weniger "schön" getunt....

meiner kam mich übrigens 1400€

Gruß,
Las_Bushus


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

Da meine Sommerreifen schon älter sind brauche ich für den kommenden Sommer neue Reifen und überlege mir auch gleich neue Felgen für mein Auto (Ford Focus 1.8 - 85kw - BJ:2002 - 4 Türer Fließheck) zu kaufen.

Mir gefallen die Dezent RE ganz gut und die sind Preislich noch ganz ok.

Meine aktuellen Sommerreifen haben die größe: 195/60 R15 und sind natürlich auch so eingetragen.

Die neuen hätte ich gerne in 195/50 R16. In dem Gutachten stehen keine *besonderen* maßnahmen die getroffen werden müssen.

Meine Frage: Kann ich die Reifen dann einfach so montieren und ohne Probleme beim TÜV eintragen lassen ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst auch mal hochschalten, wenn du Autobahn fährst.
> Im dritten Gang bei 130 schluckt der num mal so viel.



Ich bin schon jemand der sehr spritsparend fährt. Aber selbst auf der Autobahn mit konstant 100-120 km/h hast du den nicht unter 10 Liter bekommen, im fünften Gang natürlich 




Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Dann war da wohl was kaputt...
> Ich fahre jenen Golf 3 mit 1.8l Hubraum und 90 PS mit ca.9L/100km bei  140km/h auf der Autobahn. mein Bruder ist ihn mit unter 8L/100km  gefahren. 14L/100km hab ich nur im Winter mit Kurzstrecke geschaft.  Selbst wenn ich auf der Autobahn lange Zeit die 180km/h++  (Fuß->Bodenblech) fahre komme ich "nur" auf ca.12-13L/100km.
> 
> Sparsam ist er deshalb noch lange nicht, keine Frage. aber ihn unter 10L/100km zu kriegen ist nicht wirklich schwer.
> ...



Gut möglich, dass er dann später irgendwelche Probleme hatte. Ganz zu Anfang konnte ich den auch mit 8-9 Liter fahren, aber da musstest du wirklich konstant 100 km/h auf der Autobahn fahren. Innerorts lag er dann aber auch über 10 Liter. Mit der Karre hatte ich auch nur Probleme, Es war jeden Monat etwas kaputt, bis er auf einmal ohne jeden Anlass nur noch auf drei Zylindern lief. War ein geplatzter Unterdruckschlauch. Dann lief er wieder normal, dann war aber der Kat im Arsch. Und ich hätte ca 2000€ für die Reparaturen aufgeben müssen, damit die Karre durch den TÜV gekommen wäre. Das war mir diese Sparbüchse nicht mehr wert und habe sie dann an einen Händler vertickt. An sich hatte ich mit der karre nur Probleme, ich will nicht wissen wie viel Geld ich in die Karre gesteckt habe...
Die Karre war eine einzige Baustelle, da waren die Rostprobleme noch das kleinste Problem. 

Deshalb kann ich auch niemanden einen Golf 3 empfehlen, jedenfalls nicht ruhigen Gewissens


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2011)

@ Roadgecko

Schick mir mal die Schlüsselnummern deines Autos + Fahrgestellnummer und ich checke das morgen nach dem Frühstück. Bei Gutachten des TÜV Österrreich ist Vorsicht geboten - da wurden vom KBA viele als ungültig zurückgezogen. Auch das kann ich schnell einsehen.


@ all

Der Golf III Diskussion schließe ich mich besser nicht an. Letzte Woche habe ich gerade so eine Bude mit 4-seitigem Mängelbericht totgeschrieben und der (zufälligerweise) 18-Jährige wollte das Ding eigentlich zulassen, nachdem er noch über 2.000€ dafür bezahlt hat. Tat mir wirklich Leid, aber beim Golf III gibt es einfach zu viele Ecken mit Mängeln. Mein Rat - Finger weg oder vor dem Kauf bei der Dekra checken lassen.


----------



## Tobucu (7. Januar 2011)

Mein zweites Auto ein Golf 2 mit 1.8 und 90 PS hab ich in der Stadt mit jugendlich sportlicher Fahrweise um die 10 Liter auf 100 KM gebracht. 
Auf Strecke war der Sparsamer, leider auch ne Krücke blödes 4+E Getriebe.
War damals modern Energiespargang. Lief im 5ten 1000 Umdrehungen weniger als im 4tn Gang.
Edit
Gut erhaltene Golf 3 sind bei Schraubern zum wieder aufarbeiten (und tunen) sehr gefragt.


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Gut erhaltene Golf 3 sind bei Schraubern zum wieder aufarbeiten (und tunen) sehr gefragt.



Keine Frage, aber dazu gehört Können, Geld und vor Allem eine gute Basis, die man sehr selten findet. Beim Tunen wird heutzutage viel zu viel billiges Zeugs verwendet, welches nichts aushält, teilweise unzulässig ist und einem so zusätzliche Probleme bereitet.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

@ *Klutten *ich habe dir eine PN gesendet. Falls etwas unklar ist oder fehlen sollte melde dich einfach. 

Es wäre schön zu wissen, welche größen (Felge/Reifen) ich alles fahren dürfte bzw. bei der Eintragung keine Probleme darstellt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

hmm, werd mir wohl trotzdem n 3er kaufen 
Bekannte haben bisher keine schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht. Schade dass ich den VR6 von nem bekannten nicht abkaufen kann, der will den weiter als winterauto^^


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

Dann ist der ja im Winter gut motorisiert.
Ist das der 2.8 oder 2.9 ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

is der 2.9


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

Dann hat er ja zum glück Allrad (und noch ein bisschen mehr Leistung)


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Dann hat er ja zum glück Allrad (und noch ein bisschen mehr Leistung)


jo, vor allem vom letzteren kann man eh nie genug haben ^^


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

Hehe allerdings wird man je nach Einkommen mehr oder weniger von den Benzinpreisen dann gedämpft.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hehe allerdings wird man je nach Einkommen mehr oder weniger von den Benzinpreisen dann gedämpft.


hmm, find ich nicht. Wenn man sich schon ein richtig starkes auto leisten kann, scheiterts wohl nicht an den paar litern mehr sprit. Mit so nem Auto würd ich eh nur selten fahren, sozusagen als übermotorisierter sonntagsfahrer


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Januar 2011)

Naja kommt, so schlecht ist der 3 Golf nicht. Er hat mit sicherheit Rostprobleme, oft defekte el.Fensteheber (VW Krankheit), und andere Mängel.
Aber welches alte Auto macht keine Probleme?
Zum Verbrauch....ich fahr meinen dreier GTI in der Stadt mit 10-11 Liter,
Landstraße und Autobahn ca.8 Liter!
Kann bedenkenlos 12 Std. Autobahn in Urlaub fahren, juckt ihn nicht.
Hatt aber eine saugute Basis gehabt. 2 Rentner vor mir als Vorbesitzer.
Ersatzteile gibts überall günstig zu bekommen. 
Aber vorher das Auto checken lassen, gilt aber für alle Autos.


----------



## htcerox (7. Januar 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich bin schon jemand der sehr spritsparend fährt. Aber selbst auf der Autobahn mit konstant 100-120 km/h hast du den nicht unter 10 Liter bekommen, im fünften Gang natürlich



Da Muss ich Dr. Cox recht geben, unter 10L/100 bekomm ich meinen auch nicht bewegt, obwohl der auch nur 75 Ps Hat und wirklich sehr Sparsam gefahren wird. Ich raffs nicht


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Naja kommt, so schlecht ist der 3 Golf nicht. Er hat mit sicherheit Rostprobleme, oft defekte el.Fensteheber (VW Krankheit), und andere Mängel.
> Aber welches alte Auto macht keine Probleme?
> Zum Verbrauch....ich fahr meinen dreier GTI in der Stadt mit 10-11 Liter,
> Landstraße und Autobahn ca.8 Liter!
> ...


eben. genau so ist es. Der Golf 3 ist eines der besten autos in dieser gebrauchtwagenklasse. Nicht umsonst fahren immer noch knapp eine Millionen allein in Deutschland mit ihm 


@McMonday: wie fährst du ihn denn? Oft werden "sparsame" fahrweisen zum teuren vergnügen, weil es immer noch ziemliche irrglauben über sparsame fahrweisen gibt


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab gelernt meinen in der Stadt auf keinen Fall im 5 Gang zu fahren.
Zu früh schalten ist auch nicht soooo gut wie immer behauptet wird. 
Dann tut er sich im nächsten schwerer und schluckt mehr. 
Aber er schluckt scho in der Stadt. Aber der Motor ist Bombe, schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. 
Hmmm, aber der Rost.....unbedingt den Unterboden checken.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Naja kommt, so schlecht ist der 3 Golf nicht. Er hat mit sicherheit Rostprobleme, oft defekte el.Fensteheber (VW Krankheit), und andere Mängel.
> Aber welches alte Auto macht keine Probleme?
> Zum Verbrauch....ich fahr meinen dreier GTI in der Stadt mit 10-11 Liter,
> Landstraße und Autobahn ca.8 Liter!
> ...



Mein Auto hatte 1 Vorbesitzer und der war Jahrgang 1941 xD
Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt mit meinem Focus BJ:07/2002 und seinen erst 60.000km.
Hatt zum glück noch ein paar nette Extras. In der Stadt liege ich je nach Fahrweise um 8.5-9liter.

Als ich nach holland gefahren bin war ich bei 7.9 (allerdings waren ein paar Vollgas kilometer dabei )


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (7. Januar 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mein Auto hatte 1 Vorbesitzer und der war Jahrgang 1941 xD


Das toppe ich, der Vorbesitzer von meinem Wagen hieß 
mit Vornamen Adolf, hab noch den alten Schein wo die Vorbesitzer mit Namen eingetragen sind. War so ~1935 Jahrgang!


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

Haha, ihr könnt nix. Ich hab den ori KdF-Wagen inner garage stehen, mit Alufelgen und innenbeleuchtetem doppelvergaser


----------



## Tobucu (7. Januar 2011)

Fehlt nur noch das jemand den Dienstwagen von Adi in seiner Garage stehen hat.
Mit Hakenkreuzschaltung und Doppeltervergasung.


----------



## Windows0.1 (7. Januar 2011)

Opel Astra Sports Tourer


----------



## Tobucu (7. Januar 2011)

Windows0.1 schrieb:


> Opel Astra Sports Tourer


Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Was soll uns das jetzt sagen?


welches auto das meist verschrottete während der abwrackprämie war


----------



## Tobucu (7. Januar 2011)

Ach komm so schlecht ist Opel nun auch nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Januar 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Ach komm so schlecht ist Opel nun auch nicht.


aber so gut nun auch wieder nich ^^


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber so gut nun auch wieder nich ^^



Allerdings 

Mein Vater hat den Astra BJ:2009 als Dienstwagen und mit dem elektronischem Gaspedal oder was das ist lässt es sich blöd fahren xD

Wenn man im Leerlauf gas gibt kommt erstmal nichts und dann dreht der motor direkt auf 1.500 umdrehungen oder wie viel ka.

Mit meinem kann ich das richtig schön dosieren so wie es sein soll. Und der innenraum geht ne. Aber das keine Motortemperatur-Anzeige mehr vorhanden ist ist auch komisch xD


----------



## Tobucu (7. Januar 2011)

Motoröltemeperaturanzeige hatte ich auch erst bei einem von Fünf eigenen Autos.
Und das war bei einen Audi Coupe 2.3 Baujahr 88, meinen Dritten


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

Ich meine die ganz normale Motortemperatur (Müsste die Kühlmitteltemperatur sein).


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

Weil die unwichtig ist, wenns zu heiß wird, sagt der Bordcomputer schon bescheid.
Eine Anzeige, die eben überflüssig war und endlich entsorgt wurde.
Verstehe eh nicht, wieso die Leute immer für alles eine Anzeige haben wollen, die ständig da ist.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2011)

Zeigt der Computer auch an wenn der Motor nicht mehr richtig "warm" wird weil zb. ein sensor defekt ist ?

Also ich finde die Anzeige sinnvoll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

Jop, zeigt er an, wenn da was im Argen ist.


----------



## roadgecko (8. Januar 2011)

trotzdem mag ich die gute alte analoge Anzeige ^^

Ich hab jetzt endlich nen Radarwarner für mein Handy. Bei meinem festeingebauten Navi geht das ja leider nicht.

Natürlich benutze ich den nur dort wo es erlaubt ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> trotzdem mag ich die gute alte analoge Anzeige ^^
> 
> Ich hab jetzt endlich nen Radarwarner für mein Handy. Bei meinem festeingebauten Navi geht das ja leider nicht.
> 
> Natürlich benutze ich den nur dort wo es erlaubt ist


mach doch einfach dein nummernschild dreckig, so dass es nicht mehr lesbar ist 
oder mach eins dass du vom cockpit aus umdrehen kannst, sobald du angehalten wirst machste dein ori-kennzeichen hin, und sonst n spasskennzeichen^^
Oder im zweifelsfall einfach nie langsamer als 250 kmh fahren, ab da lösen blitzer nicht mehr aus


----------



## roadgecko (8. Januar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mach doch einfach dein nummernschild dreckig, so dass es nicht mehr lesbar ist
> oder mach eins dass du vom cockpit aus umdrehen kannst, sobald du angehalten wirst machste dein ori-kennzeichen hin, und sonst n spasskennzeichen^^
> Oder im zweifelsfall einfach nie langsamer als 250 kmh fahren, ab da lösen blitzer nicht mehr aus



Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen eine ca. 2 bis 3cm dicke Eis Schicht auf dem nummernschild. Die hab ich auch dran gelassen weil ich dafür hammer und meißel gebräucht hätte um die abzubekommen xD

Das mit dem Kennzeichen umdrehen ist ja sogar realisierbar aber zu aufwändig 

Und das mit den 250 km/h stimmt auch nicht mehr so ganz. Die neuste generation löst auch bei weit über 300 km/h aus. Zumal mein Auto "nur" mit 198 km/h angegeben ist. Bergab waren es laut tacho 215.

EDIT: Ich hab da ein schönes Video gefunden.


----------



## htcerox (8. Januar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> eben. genau so ist es. Der Golf 3 ist eines der besten autos in dieser gebrauchtwagenklasse. Nicht umsonst fahren immer noch knapp eine Millionen allein in Deutschland mit ihm
> 
> 
> @McMonday: wie fährst du ihn denn? Oft werden "sparsame" fahrweisen zum teuren vergnügen, weil es immer noch ziemliche irrglauben über sparsame fahrweisen gibt



Den Reifendruck immer etwas über der Angabe, viel rollen lassen, vorrausschauend fahren, keine Vollgas/Vollbrems-aktionen und den Gang häufig so gewählt, dass ich um die 2000 u/min liege, mal etwas mehr mal weniger...

Unseren Diesel bewege ich mit knapp 5.0 Litern... Ja ich weiß andere Technik und Ölheizung usw. aber anders fahre ich da auch nicht, und der hat 105 PS.


----------



## ich558 (8. Januar 2011)

So habe vorher meine erste Alleinfahrt beendet. Meine Klasse musste sich heute Faust ansehen also hab ich die Gelegenheit gleich genutzt und 3 Freunde mitgenommen. Netterweise wurde mir Papas 4.2 TDI Q7 überlassen und trotz nicht zaghafter Beschleunigung, etwas Stadverkert und vielen engen Gassen und Schleichwege in Dörfern darf ich stolz sein zu sagen, dass ich bei dem Spaß einen Duchschnittsverbrauch von 10,5l hatte was in Anbetracht der Leistung und Gewicht ein exzellenter Wert ist  Da soll jemand sagen SUVs sind Umweltverschmutzer


----------



## AMD64X2-User (21. Januar 2011)

Ziemlich tote Hose hier!

Hab letzte woche den neuen CLS unter die Lupe genommen! Find den recht gelungen auch wenn mich die kleinen Türen und der etwas kleine Kofferraum stören macht er einen sehr soliden eindruck! Die LED Scheinwerfer sind natürlich der Hammer! Xenon ist ein witz dagegen! Was meint ihr zu diesem Auto?? Mal abgesehen davon, dass er völlig überteuert ist!


----------



## roadgecko (21. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mich mit dem Design nicht so ganz anfreunden aber ansonste ist der sicherlich  top


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Januar 2011)

> Die LED Scheinwerfer sind natürlich der Hammer! Xenon ist ein witz dagegen!



Du meinst von der Optik?! Von der Leuchtkraft bestimmt nicht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (21. Januar 2011)

Die Lichtausbeute ist höher und vorallem näher am Tageslich gegenüber Xenon! Zudem sind die Einschaltzeiten extrem kurz! 
Meine objektive Meinung ich kann mal hingehen und nen LED und Xenonfahrzeug nebeneinander stellen zum Vergleich!


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Januar 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Zudem sind die Einschaltzeiten extrem kurz!



Die Einschaltzeiten beim Xenon haben die Hersteller mittlerweile ganz gut im Griff. Entsprechend läuft mittlerweile auch die Lichthuppe über Xenon. Was z.B. beim E46 mit Bi-Xenon noch nicht so war.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Januar 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ziemlich tote Hose hier!


Bei mir nicht. Heute hab ich Winterräder organisiert für mein neues Auto, da der Händler kurzfristig keine lieferbar hatte und ich nicht warten wollte.

Hab mich für eine sportliche Marke entschieden, mit langer Formel 1 Tradition. 

Gibts irgendwelche Tipps bezgl. KFZ-Versicherung? Ich dachte an Cosmos Direkt, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## ich558 (22. Januar 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich tote Hose hier!
> 
> Hab letzte woche den neuen CLS unter die Lupe genommen! Find den recht gelungen auch wenn mich die kleinen Türen und der etwas kleine Kofferraum stören macht er einen sehr soliden eindruck! Die LED Scheinwerfer sind natürlich der Hammer! Xenon ist ein witz dagegen! Was meint ihr zu diesem Auto?? Mal abgesehen davon, dass er völlig überteuert ist!



Er erst auf jeden Fall schöner als der Vorgänger besonders die Front ist cool aber das Heck sieht fast noch bescheuerter aus als vorher


----------



## McZonk (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich es recht weiß, sitzen insgesamt 70 LEDs in einem Frontscheinwerfer des CLS (inkl. Standlicht, Blinker). Früher, oder etwa bei einem aktuellen Gerät mit Xenon, geht das meist mit einem Brenner und ein paar LEDs (10-20) für Standlicht/TFL und Blinker. Auch wenn LEDs eine deutlich bessere Lebensdauer haben und erschütterungsfest sind... Es ist doch so was ähnliches wie das Raid0: die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit steigt eben doch (unmerklich). Mal schauen wie sich das mit der Zeit entwickelt, da gerade die LEDs für das Hauptlicht deutlich höher belastet sind, als ein Standlicht/Blinker.

Ein weiterer Aspekt, an den ich mich erst einmal gewöhnen muss, ist, dass ich einem A8 vor kurzem fast die Lichthupe gegeben hätte, weil ich doch glatt meinte er hätte nur sein TFL mitten in der Nacht an.  Die einzelnen LEDs haben eben doch einen geringeren Lichtstrom als eine Xenonbirne - Die Summe macht es.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Autoscout24)

Im Anhang noch zwei Bilder zum Schmunzeln. LEDs haben nämlich nur eine sehr niedrige Betriebstemperatur im Vergleich zur Glüh-/Xenonlampe. Das machte dann doch manchmal lustige Maßnahmen notwendig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

Kann ja echt nicht sein. Da will ich vorhin noch los und was besorgen, da springt der Audi A4 nicht an. 
Erst mal den ADAC Typen geholt aber der hat nichts gefunden, also Werkstatt angerufen, die holen den nachher noch ab.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (5. Februar 2011)

Wie äußert es sich. Orgelt er und springt nicht an?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

Es passiert gar nichts. 
Vielleicht blockiert die Wegfahrsperre, das hatte ich ganz zu Anfang mal gehabt, deswegen war ich liegen geblieben. Damals wurde das Steuergerät ausgetauscht.
Einer von der Werkstatt war vorhin da und hat auch nur komisch geguckt. Jedenfalls haben sie ihn aufm Anhänger geschoben und mitgenommen.
Mal schauen, was damit ist.
Muss ich halt solang Benz fahren.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Februar 2011)

Benz is immerhin besser als Audi!


----------



## ich558 (5. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann ja echt nicht sein. Da will ich vorhin noch los und was besorgen, da springt der Audi A4 nicht an.
> Erst mal den ADAC Typen geholt aber der hat nichts gefunden, also Werkstatt angerufen, die holen den nachher noch ab.



Genau sowas ist meinem Vater letzte Woche passiert! Er war in München und am nächsten Tag wollte er den Audi starten, der zwar durchzog aber einfach nicht an sprang. Also ADAV Typen angerufen und in der Werkstatt stellte sich dann heraus, dass beim letzten Kundendienst das Zündkabel (?) nicht richtig zusammengesteckt wurde


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

Das ist schon peinlich.


----------



## ich558 (5. Februar 2011)

Jo aber die Werkstatt übernahm immerhin die Kosten fürs Leihauto und für die extra Fahrt von Passau nach München um das Auto tags darauf wieder zu holen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2011)

Ist das nicht normal? Also ich bekomme bei jeder inspektion meine mobilitätsgarantie erneuert.D.h. wenn ich liegen bleibe werde ich kostenfrei zur nächsten vw-werkstatt geschleppt und bekomme auch ein leihauto für lau bis meiner wieder fährt. Hab es allerdings noch nie mit meinem privaten in anspruch nehmen müssen. (trotz mittlerweile 221000 km auf`m tacho )


----------



## Zoon (6. Februar 2011)

Was is dein Leihwagen für ein Benz? Frag doch gleich ob du lieber den berhalten darfst als den Audi mit Werkstattabo... 

Zudem hat der den Antrieb an der richtigen Achse (wenns nicht gerade ne A Klasse ist)


----------



## Nekro (6. Februar 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zudem hat der den Antrieb an der richtigen Achse (wenns nicht gerade ne A Klasse ist)



Er auch, und noch vorne dazu


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Was is dein Leihwagen für ein Benz? Frag doch gleich ob du lieber den berhalten darfst als den Audi mit Werkstattabo...



Der Benz gehört meinem Schwiegervater. 
Als ob man von einer Audi Werkstatt einen Benz als Leihwagen bekommt. 
Die hatten keinen Leihwagen mehr, bzw. ich brauche keinen, da ich Morgen eh wieder weg bin.


----------



## computertod (6. Februar 2011)

grad ne Runde mit meiner Zündapp gefahren, hat auch ordentlich angezogen, nur wenn man da so mit gemütlichen 55-60 sachen durch die stadt fährt und hinter einem der ganze andere Verkehr ist und dann der Krümmer wieder fliegen lernt ist nicht so besonders schön ...


----------



## fctriesel (8. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Auto. Ich wage fast zu behaupten daran schraub ich lieber als an PCs.


----------



## Nekro (8. Februar 2011)

Was schraubste denn alles dran außer Fahrwerk und Felgen?
btw, man hat deine Nebels geklaut


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2011)

Benutzt du die Löcher für die Nebellampen zur Bremsbelüftung?!?


----------



## fctriesel (8. Februar 2011)

Das meiste ist im Innenraum passiert mit Navigationssystem, DVD-Player, Zusatzanzeigen für Ladedruck, Öldruck und-Temperatur und Spannungsanzeige. Dann noch Bordcomputer, Tempomat, Wischersteuerung mit selbstentwickeltem Steuergerät. Soundsytem mit Kofferaumausbau, andere Sitzausstattung, anderes Farbkonzept durch beige Teile.

Die Karrosserie habe ich mit Teilen von Facelift aufgefrischt, genauso wie Komplette Beleuchtung. Frontscheinwerfer werden aber noch durch Xenons + ALWR und SWRA getauscht. Dann noch Scheiben getönt und Glanzpaket angebaut. 
Die Frontstoßstange ist ein Unikat, habe ich selbst gefertigt.

Der Motor wird schrittweise aufgebaut, Ziel ist eine Leistungssteigerung um ca. 90%. Das steht aber erst in den Anfängen. Turbolader, Abgasanlage und Ansaugung ist schon verbessert, kommen wird noch ein neues Kühlsystem für die Ladeluft und eine größere Einspritzanlage.
Für die Leistung wird dann neuer Antriebsstrang aus Getriebe, Schwungrad, Kupplung und Antriebswellen erforderlich. Bremsen sowieso.

Die Nebelscheinwerfer kosten mich bei der Ladeluft ein Delta_T von 3-5K, braucht kein Mensch. Also weg damit.


----------



## Tobucu (8. Februar 2011)

@ fctriesel
Welcher Motor ist denn die Basis?
Nebellampen waren bei meinem A 4 1.8T serienmäßig auch keine dran.
Schon mal dran gedacht den Luftdurchfluss zu erhöhen in den man die plastik Radkästenabdeckungen ( fällt der Name grad nicht ein) Lüftungsschlitze reinmacht.
So wie beim alten RS 4. Der hat breitere Kotflügel und die Dinger haben sowas.


----------



## Nekro (8. Februar 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> plastik Radkästenabdeckungen ( fällt der Name grad nicht ein)



Stein&Spritzschutzabdeckung?


----------



## fctriesel (8. Februar 2011)

1.9TDI AFN.
Radhausschalen vom Audi S4 mit Belüftungsschlitzen für die Ladeluftkühler sind bereits verbaut.


----------



## Tobucu (8. Februar 2011)

Recht so.


----------



## Mosed (8. Februar 2011)

Mal so nebenbei: warum kaufst du nicht einfach ein anderes Auto? Anstatt alles umzubauen. 

Mir scheint, die gefällt gar nichts an dem ursprünglichen Auto.

90% mehr Leistung? ^^ Mag möglich sein, hält aber nicht lange. Audi wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, den nicht so aufzupumpen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> 1.9TDI AFN.
> Radhausschalen vom Audi S4 mit Belüftungsschlitzen für die Ladeluftkühler sind bereits verbaut.



Wie wäre es wenn man einfach ein Auto kauft was das kann was man möchte. Dürfte womöglich ein wenig haltbarer und zuverlässiger sein als so eine Bastellei  .


----------



## Tobucu (8. Februar 2011)

Kaufen kann jeder!
Selbst zusammen bauen ist eine Leidenschaft die ich selber auch schon praktiziert hab.
IHR kauft eure Rechner ja auch nicht bei Aldi.
(und lässt den so)


----------



## fctriesel (8. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn man einfach ein Auto kauft  was das kann was man möchte. Dürfte womöglich ein wenig haltbarer und  zuverlässiger sein als so eine Bastellei  .


Es ist mein Hobby das Auto nach meinen Wünschen zu individualisieren. Und so ein Fahrzeug kannst du nirgendswo kaufen, das ist ein Unikat.

Baust du deine PCs selbst zusammen oder nutzt du den Systembuilder z.B. von Alternate? Oder gehst du sogar zum Mediamarkt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Baust du deine PCs selbst zusammen oder nutzt du den Systembuilder z.B. von Alternate? Oder gehst du sogar zum Mediamarkt?



Der Vergleich Auto / PC hinkt so sehr wie ein Vergleich nur hinken kann.


----------



## fctriesel (8. Februar 2011)

Ja warum? Ich gebe mich nicht mit Standartware zufrieden sondern stelle die für mich besten Komponenten zusammen.
Wo ist der Unterschied zum PC?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ja warum? Ich gebe mich nicht mit Standartware zufrieden sondern stelle die für mich besten Komponenten zusammen.
> Wo ist der Unterschied zum PC?



Weil die Bastelkisten die sich der Ein oder Andere zusammenbastelt nicht mal ein Promille der Qualität eines ädequaten Serienfahrzeugs erreichen.


----------



## Mosed (8. Februar 2011)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem PC und einem Auto?

Mit dem Auto fährst du in der Öffentlichkeit und riskierst das Leben anderer?!

Du baust das Auto ja echt komplett um und ich bezweifle, dass du das Auto durch die HU bekomme wirst.


Was anderes ist es natürlich, wenn es ein Show-car werden soll.


----------



## fctriesel (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin weder der eine noch der andere. Und wie  gefährde ich andere und welche Mängel sollen das Auto nicht durch HU  kommen lassen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ich bin weder der eine noch der andere.



Nachdem was du hier zum Besten gibst würde ich dich mal frecherweie in die Stümperschublade stecken.
Lass den alten Audi in Frieden sterben und kauf dir die Krawallbüchse die du zu brauchen glaubst. Alles andere ist nur peinlich.


----------



## fctriesel (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin nicht hier angemeldet um dir zu gefallen.
Krawallbüchsen sind nicht so ganz mein Geschmack. Also behalte ich mal lieber den guten alten Audi, der mir schon acht Jahre treue Dienste leistet.


----------



## Mosed (8. Februar 2011)

90% mehr Leistung z.B. könten Probleme bereiten. Das kann gar nicht halten auf Dauer. AU könnte problematisch werden.

Alle Änderungen müssen eingetragen werden, wie Einspritzanlage, Getriebe usw.
Und sowas ist in Deutschland nicht so einfach durchzubekommen, soweit ich weis.

Und dass Änderungen an der Karosserie Unfallrelevant sind, sollte klar sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht hier angemeldet um dir zu gefallen.



Das erwarte und verlange ich auch ganz sicher nicht.



fctriesel schrieb:


> Krawallbüchsen sind nicht so ganz mein Geschmack. Also behalte ich mal lieber den guten alten Audi, der mir schon acht Jahre treue Dienste leistet.



Nach deinen Umbauplänen wird von den Audi-Genen nicht viel übrig bleiben.
Ist deine Kiste, kannst mit machen was du willst.
Aber da der A4 (in meinem Fall der 2.4er) mein erster Neuwagen vor 13 Jahren war, tut es mir in der Seele weh wenn ich von solchen "Projekten" lese.


----------



## fctriesel (8. Februar 2011)

@Elementardrache
Für die Leistungssteigerung muß ich dann ein neues Abgasgutachten  erstellen lassen. Und ob die Leistung hält wird meine Sorge sein. Mit  einer erhöhten Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit muß gerechnet werden ganz klar.
Aber der 1.9TDI steckt so einiges weg, da sind schon ganz andere  Leistungen mit gefahren worden. Der 2.0TDI ist in Punkto Haltbarkeit ein  klarer Rückschritt seitens VAG.

An der Karrosserie ist auf allen Teilen die original VAG Typenbezeichnung vorhanden, also TÜV-zugelassen.
Auch wenn die Bezeichnung nicht immer A4 sagt. Die Flatblade  Scheibenwischer sind z.B. vom Passat 3BG, die Frontstoßstange vom A4 B6.

@ITpassion-de
Die Optik bleibt Audi, dazu habe ich und werde ich (fast) nur  Originalteile verbauen. Den Ausrutscher mit den Chromfelgen vom Bentley  Continental habe ich mit den schlichten Winterfelgen vom A8 korregiert.

An Zubehörteilen sind die 2 Zusatzinstrumente, der DVD-Player im  Handschuhfach und die Auspuffanlage mit 2x74mm Endrohren verbaut.
Die Soundanlage mit Lautsprechern an den orginal Einbauplätzen und  Elektronik unter dem Kofferraumboden verstaut ist auch nicht erkennbar.


----------



## STSLeon (9. Februar 2011)

Lasst den Mann doch an seinen Auto schrauben. Manche schrauben an PCs andere an Autos und wenn etwas nicht durch den TÜV geht, dann ist das nicht unser Problem. Für die Teile, die eingebaut werden sollen, muss eh eine BE eingeholt werden + Eintragung. 
Versteh die Aufregung hier nicht. Sein Auto, sein Geld, seine Zeit. Wenn es jemandem nicht passt, muss er ja nicht mitlesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Februar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Sein Auto, sein Geld, seine Zeit. Wenn es jemandem nicht passt, muss er ja nicht mitlesen.



Gehts noch. Sind wir hier bei zwei Stühle eine Meinung?
Wenn man irgendwas online stellt wird es immer Leute geben die es gut finden und Leute die es eben nicht gut finden.

Wer damit nicht leben kann sollte nicht online seine Hobbys ausleben.


----------



## fctriesel (9. Februar 2011)

Ich jetzt nicht so daß ich zu meiner Mami rennen muß nur weil jemandem nicht gefällt was ich mit meinem Auto gemacht habe.
Aber da zeigt sich ITpassion ist ein Kenner, anderen ist nur die Tieferlegung und die geänderten Räder aufgefallen.
Und wenn er Serienfahrzeuge lieber mag dann ist das so. Ich bin hier nicht als Missionar unterwegs. Auch wenn ich natürlich probiere kritischen Meinungen kontra zu geben.


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ich jetzt nicht so daß ich zu meiner Mami rennen muß nur weil jemandem nicht gefällt was ich mit meinem Auto gemacht habe.
> Aber da zeigt sich ITpassion ist ein Kenner, anderen ist nur die Tieferlegung und die geänderten Räder aufgefallen.
> Und wenn er Serienfahrzeuge lieber mag dann ist das so. Ich bin hier nicht als Missionar unterwegs. Auch wenn ich natürlich probiere kritischen Meinungen kontra zu geben.




Mach dir keine Sorgen ITpassion versucht nur wie immer seine Meinung als die einzig Wahre und Richtige darzustellen.

Der AFN ist schon der 130PS PD oder noch der alte 110 oder 115PS? Bin mit den Diesel MKBs nicht ganz so fit. Aus anderen Foren habe ich schon von Umbauten auf ca. 300PS von den 130PS PD's gelesen,


----------



## fctriesel (9. Februar 2011)

Der AFN ist der alte 110PS mit VEP. Kannst den zwar nicht so steigern wie einen PD, aber es wird trotzdem reichen.

Dem 130PS kann man gehörig Feuer unterm Hintern machen, hier einer mit "leichtem" Tuning:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3vtXj1fVSo


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2011)

Schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorgen ITpassion versucht nur wie immer seine Meinung als die einzig Wahre und Richtige darzustellen.



Sorry das ich in meinen Beiträgen meine Meinung vertrette und nicht die von Hinz und Kunz  .


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry das ich in meinen Beiträgen meine Meinung vertrette und nicht die von Hinz und Kunz  .



Sorry, aber du solltest mal lernen die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren und nicht ständig oben von mir geschriebenes zu versuchen.


----------



## Zoon (9. Februar 2011)

Also in Ländern wo Abgasuntersuchungen noch nicht ganz so wichtig sind hat man aus den 1.9er TDIs auch schon viel rausgeholt... 

YouTube - Audi A3 TDI 300HP Quattro vs Leon Cupra4 TDI - dieselpower.cz


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du solltest mal lernen die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren und nicht ständig oben von mir geschriebenes zu versuchen.



Ich akzeptiere Meinungen anderer, ich assimiliere sie nicht zwingend. Wäre dir aber auch aufgefallen wenn du meine Beiträge komplett gelesen hättest  .


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein Dieselmotor?

Ich hab am Anfang meiner beruflichen Laufbahn Motoren gebaut. Daher weiß ich dass das, was du willst sehr schwer möglich sein wird. 90% mehr Leistung ist schon eine Hausnummer.
Ich habe zu meiner glorreichen Zeit (jetzt arbeite ich in der Automobil Zulieferung, Bereich Kunststoff) einen Motor mitentwickelt und gebaut, der knapp 200% mehr Leistung hatte als der Serien Pedant und das war sehr, sehr aufwändig.
Wobei das Serienmodell keinen Turbolader hatte. Deiner hat aber sowieso schon einen.
Die Leistung von Turbomotoren bis zu einem gewissen Grad steigern ist kein Problem. Aber es gibt einen Punkt bei dem Aufwand und Ergebnis zu keinem Verhälnis mehr zueinander stehen.
Beachte das also bitte.


----------



## fctriesel (9. Februar 2011)

Ja, ein Reihen-Vierzylinder-Diesel mit VTG Abgasturbolader, OHC, TDI-Direkteinspritzung, Pumpe-Düse-Technik und 1896ccm Hubraum.

Einfach so ins blaue habe ich die 90% nicht gesagt, Pionierarbeit leiste ich damit nicht sondern greife auf zahlreiche Erfahrungen Anderer zurück.
Und über den Aufwand dafür bin ich mir durchaus im klaren.


----------



## Mosed (9. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir keine Sorgen ITpassion versucht nur wie immer seine Meinung als die einzig Wahre und Richtige darzustellen.



Was ein Blödsinn. Er hat einfach seine Meinung deutlich dargelegt.

Natürlich vertritt man in einer Diskussion seine Meinung und ist von dieser überzeugt, außer jemand bringt gute Argumente dagegen.


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2011)

Jedem das seine, auch wenn ich selbst bei diesem Vorhaben etwas schmunzeln muss. Trotzdem seid nett zueinander und akzeptiert andere Ansichten



fctriesel schrieb:


> ... Für die Leistungssteigerung muß ich dann ein neues Abgasgutachten  erstellen lassen.



Viel Spaß dabei, denn ein Abgasgutachten kostet zwischen 3.500 und 5.000 Euro - eventuell aber auch noch mehr. Dabei sollte man gerade bei einem selbst aufgebauten und getunten Auto daran denken, dass der Motor auf dem Prüfstand über mehrere Tage an seine Leistungsgrenze gebracht wird. Ob er nach diesem Gutachten noch genug Lebensgeister für ein angemessenes Autoleben hat, stelle ich mal vorsichtig in Frage.



fctriesel schrieb:


> An der Karrosserie ist auf allen Teilen die original VAG Typenbezeichnung vorhanden, also TÜV-zugelassen.
> Auch wenn die Bezeichnung nicht immer A4 sagt. Die Flatblade  Scheibenwischer sind z.B. vom Passat 3BG, die Frontstoßstange vom A4 B6.



Da solltest du dich mal mit den §§ 20 - 22 StVZO und den entsprechenden EG-Richtlinien auseinandersetzen. Du unterliegst mit deiner Sichtweise einem gewaltigen Irrglauben. Nur weil eine VAG-Bezeichnung auf einem Bauteil steht, ist diese nicht gleich an jedem Fahrzeug des Konzerns zulässig. Mit etwas Aufwand kann es allerdings mit einem Umweg über die ursprüngliche Typgenehmigung des Fahrzeugs mit einer Begutachtung nach §21 StVZO eingetragen werden. Das gilt sowohl für deine Karosserieteile, als auch für die Scheibenwischer (wenn auch hier nur bedingt). Bedenke immer, dass zum Beispiel ein RS4 eine andere EG-Typgenehmigung haben kann, als der Rest dieser Baureihe - aber das ist Sissifussarbeit.


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ja, ein Reihen-Vierzylinder-Diesel mit VTG Abgasturbolader, OHC, TDI-Direkteinspritzung, Pumpe-Düse-Technik und 1896ccm Hubraum.


 
Die Pumpe-Düse-Technik ist veraltet. Besorgt dir einen Motor mit Common Rail Technik, die sind besser.



Klutten schrieb:


> Dabei sollte man gerade bei einem selbst aufgebauten und getunten Auto daran denken, dass der Motor auf dem Prüfstand über mehrere Tage an seine Leistungsgrenze gebracht wird. Ob er nach diesem Gutachten noch genug Lebensgeister für ein angemessenes Autoleben hat, stelle ich mal vorsichtig in Frage.


 
Ein Motor sollte in der Lage sein über mehrere Tage Maximal Leistung zu bringen. Wenn er das nicht kann, hat er keine Berechtigung um als Motor bezeichnet zu werden.
Selbst Formel 1 Motoren können inzwischen mehr ab als noch früher.


----------



## Mosed (9. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Motor sollte in der Lage sein über mehrere Tage Maximal Leistung zu bringen. Wenn er das nicht kann, hat er keine Berechtigung um als Motor bezeichnet zu werden.
> Selbst Formel 1 Motoren können inzwischen mehr ab als noch früher.



Wenn er darauf ausgelegt ist. Aber auf 90% mehr Leistung ist ein Serienmotor nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## fctriesel (9. Februar 2011)

@Klutten
Ganz so teuer ist das Abgasgutachten nicht, der reine Meßzyklus wird mit ca. 1000 Euro in Rechnung gestellt. Wenn bei dem die Nichteinhaltung der Euronorm festgestellt wird müßte man nachbessern und nochmal einen Zyklus für 1000 machen lassen. Und wenn der Motor noch nichtmal diesen Zyklus aushalten würde hätte ich etwas falsch gemacht. Manche Leute bekommen schon bei der AU Panik wenn der Motor paarmal bis in Begrenzer gedreht wird.
Was heißt angemessenes Autoleben? Das der Motor mit der Leistungssteigerung nochmal 400tkm durchhält ist unwahrscheinlich. Irgendwas kann immer kaputt gehen, gerade wenn man den Motor außerhalb der Serienwerte betreibt.

Theoretisch sind nichtmal die Karosserieteile oder Beleuchtungsteile vom Facelift-B5 erlaubt, selbst der hat schon eine andere ABE/EWG-Nummer. Manche Sachen werden von den sachverständigen Prüfern toleriert, auch wenn man sich schon in einer Grauzone befindet.

@Threshold
Klar ist ein CR-TDI stand der Technik, PD überholt und mein VEP-TDI schon Steinzeit.
Trotzdem reichen die Reserven des Einspritzprinzips aus um ansprechende Leistungen aus der Maschine zu holen.
VW-Motorsport fuhr in den 90ern ca. 260PS dem 1.9 VEP-TDI.

@Elementardrache
Ist er auch nicht. Deswegen werden die Schwachstellen, die bekannt sind bei so einer Leistung, verbessert werden müssen.


----------



## Nekro (10. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Manche Leute bekommen schon bei der AU Panik wenn der Motor paarmal bis in Begrenzer gedreht wird.



Bekäm ich aber auch, denn das wird normaler Weise nicht gemacht.


----------



## fctriesel (10. Februar 2011)

Doch zumindest beim Euro2 Diesel. Protokoll vom der letzten AU: Abregeldrehzahl 5290, 5380 und 5180 1/min bei den drei Durchgängen.


----------



## ich558 (11. Februar 2011)

War heute beim Motorradhändler um mir mein Bike auszusuchen und würde gerne wissen ob der Preis passt.
Es wird einer 2011er Kawasaki Er6n in weiß (6995€)+ 34PS Drossel (180€)+TÜV(50€)+Tankpad,Kniepad und Felgenringe (90€) für insgesammt 7000€
(Ich werd sie warscheindlich über die Fahrschule kaufen was schlussendlich ca. 6400€ macht.)
Denkt ihr nun die 7000 sind angemessen oder immer nocht zu teuer???


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

So, der Audi läuft wieder. War jetzt das zweite Mal, dass das Steuergerät defekt war.


----------



## fctriesel (11. Februar 2011)

Was hast du für einen Motor drin?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

Den TFSI 2.0.


----------



## ich558 (11. Februar 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> War heute beim Motorradhändler um mir mein Bike auszusuchen und würde gerne wissen ob der Preis passt.
> Es wird einer 2011er Kawasaki Er6n in weiß (6995€)+ 34PS Drossel (180€)+TÜV(50€)+Tankpad,Kniepad und Felgenringe (90€) für insgesammt 7000€
> (Ich werd sie warscheindlich über die Fahrschule kaufen was schlussendlich ca. 6400€ macht.)
> Denkt ihr nun die 7000 sind angemessen oder immer nocht zu teuer???


Bidde Feedback. Ihr kennt euch ja aus...


----------



## Tobucu (11. Februar 2011)

@ ich558
Ich denke mal mit dem Zubehör und dem Rabatt geht der Preis schon in Ordnung.
Sonst mal Mobile.de schauen, da stehen mehere drinn.


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2011)

Auch ma ein paar Bilder von der aktuellen Karre rausgekramt. Vom Sommer 2010


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Weiß ist ja echt nicht meine Farbe.


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2011)

Mir gefällt die Kiste gut aber was ist das überhaupt? 
PS: Kann man irgendwo nachsehen wieviele Modelle eines bestimmten Fahrzeugs für Deutschland vorgesehen sind bzw. noch vorhanden sind?


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2011)

Vorhanden: Müsste das Bundeskraftsfahrtsamt Auskunft erteilen können. Wenn sie dies denn an Privatpersonen machen.

Vorgesehen: Müsste der entsprechende Hersteller Auskunft geben können. Die Hersteller haben oft nen recht freundlichen Kundenservice. Lohnt sich ma anzumailen. :o)


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Auch ma ein paar Bilder von der aktuellen Karre rausgekramt. Vom Sommer 2010


Netter Clio. Ist das der 3er RS vor Facelift?


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Netter Clio. Ist das der 3er RS vor Facelift?



Is der aktuelle RS. Die "Nachfacelift-Variante".


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2011)

Mein Passat hat mich heute Morgen auf der Autobahn mit der Motorwarnleuchte begrüßt. Irgendwas mit Katalysator System würde nicht richtig funktionieren. Bleibt ja nicht viele Möglichkeiten: Kat, Lambdasonden oder hatte ich doch etwas zuviel Motoröl nachgeschüttet. Erstmal gelöscht, wenn es wieder kommt sehe ich weiter.


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> War heute beim Motorradhändler um mir mein Bike auszusuchen und würde gerne wissen ob der Preis passt.
> Es wird einer 2011er Kawasaki Er6n in weiß (6995€)+ 34PS Drossel (180€)+TÜV(50€)+Tankpad,Kniepad und Felgenringe (90€) für insgesammt 7000€
> (Ich werd sie warscheindlich über die Fahrschule kaufen was schlussendlich ca. 6400€ macht.)
> Denkt ihr nun die 7000 sind angemessen oder immer nocht zu teuer???



Überrschenderweise bekomme ich das Bike jetzt für 5850€ und nicht für 6400€ :banana:- Dank dem Fahrlehrer


----------



## Tobucu (14. Februar 2011)

Na denn viel Spaß damit.


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Dank! Werde paar Bilder posten wenn ich sie habe (und fragen wie man die Drossel entfernt  *scherz*)


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2011)

Hatte gestern auch endlich einen Monat nach meinem 18. die erste Fahrt alleine - so spektakulär fand ich es dann allerdings auch gar nicht, fahre ja schon seit 2 Jahren. 
Aber ein richtig gutes Gefühl der Freiheit hat man dabei schon.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß noch meine erste Fahrt damals, da fuhr ich einem Opel Rekord Benziner mit 160PS oder so, gelernt hatte ich auf nem 3er Golf Diesel mit 90PS. Diesel würgt man ja nicht so leicht ab wie Benziner. An einer T-Kreuzung wollte ich rechts abbiegen, auf der Spur, auf die wollte, war aber ein Stau - aber ein netter Fahrer, der von links kam, winkt mich durch. Ich nen Tick zu hektisch => Motor 2x abgewürgt, da seh ich den anderen Fahrer nur fluchend und kopfschüttelnd weiterfahren...   


Ich reg mich nicht zuletzt deswegen nicht über "ungeschickte" oder lahme Fahrer auf, denn ich weiß, dass diejenigen vlt. einfach nur noch Neulinge sind oder halt so selten fahren, dass die es nicht besser können, und die dann unter Druck setzen bringt rein gar nix.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. Februar 2011)

stimmt schon, aber wenn ich früh morgens im knacke vollen Berufsverkehr einen mit 45/50km/h vor mir schleichen hab und die Gott verdammte Strassenbahn neben mir ist, kommt mir nur das Fluchen. und dann schafft die Person es nicht mal an der Bahn vorbei zu kommen -_- 
Das hat mich heute morgen bestimmt fünf Minuten gekostet, die ich zur Raumvorbereitung meines Referats dringend brauchte.


----------



## fctriesel (15. Februar 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das hat mich heute morgen bestimmt fünf Minuten gekostet, die ich zur Raumvorbereitung meines Referats dringend brauchte.


Deswegen gerade bei wichtigen Terminen rechtzeitig losfahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch gerade "nette" Post bekommen.
Geblitzt mit netto 99 km/h bei erlaubten 80 km/h.
Kostet aber nur 30,- Euro und zieht auch keine Konsequenzen nach sich. Ist also vollkommen egal.


----------



## ich558 (15. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr auch nur maximal 20 km/h zu schnell da hier die Strafe, wie du schon sagst, egal ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Februar 2011)

@ich558: Ne Er6n als anfängermopped, nich schlecht  Wer zahlt den spass? Auto wirste ja auch noch kaufen müssen wenn ich richtig liege?

Ich krieg das Mopped vom Vadder als anfängermopped, ne KLE500. Er selber hat sich vor n paar wochen n neues geholt, ne Triumpg Tiger 800. RIchtig geiles Teil, leider wird sie erst im april geliefert  Und ich muss auch noch bis sommer warten bis ich endlich fahren kann, bis dahin muss ich mitm scooter weiterheizen


----------



## ich558 (15. Februar 2011)

Ja ist nicht schlecht. Habe mich für die entschieden weil ich sie auch in der Fahrschule habe und die technisch Ausstattung sowie Drossel super sind. Anfangs wollte ich noch die Ninja 250r aber ich will auch von unten raus beschleunigen können und nicht erst 2 Gänge runterschalten müssen
Zahlen muss ich sie leider selber, da meine Eltern das nicht wirklich unterstützen wollen jedoch übernehmen die Ausrüstung und Unterhalt. 
Ja Auto bracht ich auch noch jedoch erst zum Studium und bis dahin sind's noch 1 1/2 Jahre 
Die Tiger ist ein wirklich tolles Teil. Mein Oper entscheidet sich sogar momentan zwischen der 800er Tiger und ner 850 BMW GS (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Februar 2011)

Boah, ich musste mich vorhin mal wieder aufregen. 
Nach 9h Arbeite endlich nach Hause, heute morgen endlich die Schlüssel bekommen zum angemieteten Garagenstellplatz.

Gleich rechts die Tiefgarage, Stellplatz 1, hieß es. Ich fahr rein, will das tor aufmachen, erstes Ärgernis, der Schlüssel klemmt. Ich fummel rum, dann endlich dreht er sich und das Tor geht auf.
Dann rein, Stellplatz 1 - ist zu, drinnen parkt ein Seat. WTF?! 
Hinter mir fährt ne Frau rein, bleibt stehen, ich winke sie vorbei, sie ist irritiert.

Ich erkläre ihr was Sache ist, sie meinte dann oh ja, sie musste da auch dreimal hin weil die ihr den falschen Schlüssel mitgegeben haben.

Ich probiere Stellplatz 2, der sieht verlassen aus. Drinnen (sind so abschließbare Stahlkäfige) liegt Müll. Morgens hatte ich extra noch gebeten, zu checken, ob der Platz sauber sei (steht so im Mietvertrag). Egal, Schlüssel passt ohnehin nicht. Stellplatz 1, komm ich rein zum Seat? Nein, auch nicht. soll ich jetzt 80 Schlösser testen?

Ich weiter zu nem hinteren Stellplatz, von dem es hieß der sei auch frei. Schlüssel passt nicht, bricht dafür aber ab im Schloß. Ganz ohne Vorwarnung. Super. Ich hol den Zweitschlüssel und seh mich weiter um, probiere (vorsichtig) noch bei 2 Garagen... nichts. Also parke ich draußen wieder an der Straße. Vor lauter Ärgern fällt mir der Zweitschlüssel runter, irgendwo neben den Sitz rein.
die nächsten 15 Minuten durchforste ich den Fußraum nach dem Schlüssel. Nichts. die Jagd geht morgen weiter, mit Taschenlampe. Im Briefkasten dann der dritte Schlüssel, mit dem der Hausmeister eigentlich den Stellplatz sauber machen sollte. Fragt sich nur, welchen...

Nun darf ich also morgen vor der Arbeit wieder dort reinrennen und versuchen, das zu klären. Auf blöd darf ich dann auch noch den gebrochenen Schlüssel zahlen und das, was es kostet, den Bart da aus dem Schloß zu friemeln.

So macht Parkplatz anmieten echt Spaß! 
Naja, wenigstens ist es keine Duplex. Schlimmer geht immer.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2011)

Hört sich ja legendär an.. 
Viel Erfolg und einen kühlen Kopf beim Klären morgen.


----------



## computertod (16. Februar 2011)

wie gut, dass ich ne eigene Garage für meinen Polo hab


----------



## roadgecko (16. Februar 2011)

Im neuen Haus haben wir zum Glück auch eine Garage und davor 2 Stellplätze.

Aber wenn man sich mit so "unfähigem" Personal rumärgern muss wäre ich auch sauer.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Februar 2011)

Immerhin, den Schlüssel im Fußraum hab ich wieder. War fies unter die Schiene des Sitzes gerutscht, aber mit ner Pinzette und ner Spitzzange hatte ich ihn dann irgendwann draußen. 
Hab dann noch geschaut, ob ich den abgebrochenen Bart selber aus dem Schloß bekomme, aber keine Chance, steht nicht einen Millimeter raus das Teil. 

Hausverwaltung hatte heute zu, morgen früh geh ich rein und versuch das zu klären. Wenn die mir blöd kommen, komm ich ihnen einfach blöder. 

Mehr Grund zur Freude gibt die Verbrauchsanzeige im Clio. Durchschnitt 8,4L für Stadtverkehr 2x 10km zur Hauptverkehrszeit. Ich weiß nicht, wie genau der BC ist, aber vom Gefühl her ists schon weniger als der 60PS Polo meiner Mutter schluckt. 
Und ich hab ja 100 PS mehr. Turbo sei Dank!


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mehr Grund zur Freude gibt die Verbrauchsanzeige im Clio. Durchschnitt 8,4L für Stadtverkehr 2x 10km zur Hauptverkehrszeit. Ich weiß nicht, wie genau der BC ist, aber vom Gefühl her ists schon weniger als der 60PS Polo meiner Mutter schluckt.
> Und ich hab ja 100 PS mehr. Turbo sei Dank!



So spektakulär ist das aber auch nicht. Mit über 200 PS und fast nur Stadtverkehr komme ich auf rund 8,5 Liter/ 100 km.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So spektakulär ist das aber auch nicht. Mit über 200 PS und fast nur Stadtverkehr komme ich auf rund 8,5 Liter/ 100 km.


Auch Kurzstrecke?
Ist aber auch nicht 1:1 vergleichbar, Dein Wagen hat iirc mehr als das doppelte gekostet, insofern sind dein Motor, Getriebe usw. natürlich technisch gesehen ne ganze Ecke besser. Zumal der Clio auch nicht der kleinste und leichteste ist bei den Kleinwagen. 
Nen A1 oder Polo mit 1.2 TSI wird man auf meiner Strecke auch nicht unter 8L bewegen können.
Welche Ø-Geschw. hast du? Ich liege bei 25 km/h laut BC


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Auch Kurzstrecke?......
> 
> 
> Welche Ø-Geschw. hast du? Ich liege bei 25 km/h laut BC



95% Kurzstrecke (Weg zur Arbeit sind 7 km, Mittagspause vielleicht 2 km). Was der BC sagt weiß ich nicht aus dem Stand.
Aber wie du in meinem Spritmonitor sehen kannst sind BAB und Landstraße die absolute Ausnahme.
Hier der Link: Detailansicht: Audi - TT - TT Roadster 2.0 TFSi - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## McZonk (17. Februar 2011)

Eine Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit dazu zu kennen wäre aber hilfreich und macht die Verbräuche erst vergleichbar. Ob nun Kurzstrecke mit 50 Km/h, oder eben doch nur 25 Km/h sind ein großer Unterschied im Verbrauch. Schauste eben mal nach - Kann man im Spritmonitor ja auch eintragen 

Zum Thema Auto: Hab mit meiner Möhre die A-Karte gezogen und kann zukünftig wohl Super+ laufen lassen - E10 Unverträglichkeit.


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2011)

Einige Tankstellen bieten neben dem E10 auch weiterhin "normales Super" (sic! ) an ... musst mal gucken.


----------



## McZonk (17. Februar 2011)

Ja, in der Hoffnung, dass es auch so bleibt. Es gibt aber bereits jetzt genug Tankstellen, die auf der Tafel dann Super/SuperPlus = ein Preis haben  Und das saugt!


----------



## Cleriker (17. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem Preis stört mich weniger als die Tatsache, dass die einfach den Sprit ändern, ohne das es viel bringt. Wenn ich so überlege... 2001 hat der Liter Normalbenzin auch schon 1,45€ gekostet. Als dann gesagt wurde, dass es über Winter auf 1,50€ steigen solle, haben doch tausende LKW's die Tankstellen dicht gemacht. Wenn man sich das mal überlegt, haben wir in den letzten 10 Jahren eine ziemlich geringe Preisveränderung erlebt.

Ich weiß das noch so genau, weil ich zu der Zeit etwa 34.000km im Jahr an Weg zur Arbeit und zurück hatte. Dazu noch ein Auto mit einem Durchschnittsverbrauch von 14,8l.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Eine Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit dazu zu kennen wäre aber hilfreich und macht die Verbräuche erst vergleichbar. Ob nun Kurzstrecke mit 50 Km/h, oder eben doch nur 25 Km/h sind ein großer Unterschied im Verbrauch. Schauste eben mal nach - Kann man im Spritmonitor ja auch eintragen



Mir zeigt der BC 32 km/h an. Wie genau das ist steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Februar 2011)

Quattro is a four letter word, oder auch: Früher war bei Audi alles besser. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvqQuC_8VrM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGWsogAlZLE


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Februar 2011)

Man beachte, das im ersten Video die Hintergrundstimmen sehr bayrisch klingen. Vllt genau die Schwachstelle des Quattro's rausgesucht um Xdrive besser darstehen zu lassen?


----------



## fctriesel (17. Februar 2011)

Gähn, die Videos sind doch alt.
Im Normalfall fahren die Audis da auch durch nur für die Videos wurde die Elektronik deaktiviert. Wenn man das bei den BMW macht sind es nur noch Hecktriebler und spulen sich nen Wolf. Der Audi bleibt trotzdem ein Allrad, auch wenn es bei dieser sehr realitätsnahen 0 zu 100% Kraftverteilung nicht danach aussieht.

Ansonsten ist das Verhalten der Audis normal durch das Torsen-Differential, aber selbst bei Eis/Asphalt kommt dieser Effekt in der Realität nicht zum tragen sondern nur bei diesen Videos. Selbst ohne die eingreifende Elektronic.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Zumal der Clio auch nicht der kleinste und leichteste ist bei den Kleinwagen.



Mein Clio bekomme ich nicht unter 10 Liter. Zur Zeit 10,1 LiterSuper Plus a 100km laut BC.  Gemischte Strecke auf Arbeit. Sonst fahr ich zur Zeit kaum. Ich hatte den ma mit Tempomat auf 130 auf der Autobahn so nach 200 KM Strecke auf so 9,3. Das war das absolute Minimum.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Februar 2011)

10 Liter für einen Clio... wie fahrt ihr denn?
Mein Laguna mit 2,2 Liter braucht nur 6,5 Liter Diesel.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr eigentlich recht moderat. Bin ja zur Zeit fast nur im Berufsverkehr unterwegs. Und an Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen halte ich mich recht genau. Selten fahr ich zur Zeit über 130. 10 Liter. Drunter geht nix. Mehr geht aber immer :o)


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Februar 2011)

weiss jemand, wie der golf 4 V5 und der V6 so im unterhalt sind? im vergleich zum 4er GTI? Wie teuer ist n 4er GTI in etwa im unterhalt, wenn man mit den prozenten noch relativ weit oben ist?


----------



## fctriesel (17. Februar 2011)

Die VR Motoren sind realtiv durstig, egal ob 5 oder 6 Zylinder. Den GTI würde ich bevorzugen, der Turbomotor ist gegen die VR ein reines Sparwunder, geringerer Verbrauch, geringere Steuern.
Versicherung:
GTI: HP16, TK19, VK24
VR5: HP17, TK17, VK23
VR6: HP17, TK22, VK25


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Februar 2011)

hmm ok danke. Und weisst du auch wie der 5er GT so im unterhalt ist? Die benziner varianten


----------



## fctriesel (17. Februar 2011)

Gibt ja nur den 1.4TSI als Benziner im GT. Oder welche Benziner meinst du?


----------



## Clonemaster (17. Februar 2011)

moin,

hab keine ahnung von autos, aber bekomm
jetz zum anfangen nen Seat Ibiza, 
mit nichtmal 70ps, schaut ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wollt wissen was ihr so dazu sagt, ob der was taugt und so 

nicht das ich nicht damit zufrieden wär, aber wollt mehr darüber erfahrn..

mfg clonemaster


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Februar 2011)

jo in dem fall den. Aber gabs den nicht noch mit nem größeren motor? mal gucken.
Aber wenn dann nimm ich eh n GTI, GTs sind relativ rar und der GTI gefällt mir auch besser ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hab gerade mal in so nem onlinerechner die versicherung für nen 4er GTI ausrechnen lassen. Da kommen so um die 1500€ pro halbjahr raus.
Da steht dann noch dieser satz hier:
Schadensfreiheitsklasse Haftpflicht:SF 0 (125% - 230%)

Was heißt das? kostet der dann bis 125% gleich viel und die kosten sinken erst wenn ich unter 125% bin??
SInd die 1500€ der preis auf vollen 230%?


----------



## fctriesel (17. Februar 2011)

Als Fahranfänger fängst du bei der Versicherung bei Schadensfreiheitsklasse 0 an, das bedeutet auf deinem Konto sind null Jahre in denen du Schadensfrei gefahren bist.
Und je nach Versicherung ist SF0 125-230%.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Februar 2011)

also sind die 1500€ da bei den vollen 230% oder?
Wie würde sich der betrag ändern, wenn ich z.B. vom vater prozente übernehmen kann? 
wenn ich als beispiel gleich zum anfang an 130% übernehmen kann, kostet er dann auch "nur" noch etwa die hälfte an versicherung?


----------



## fctriesel (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Versicherung auf dich läuft kannst du Prozente übernehmen, aber nur für so viele Jahre wie du selbst den Führerschein besitzt.
http://www.die-richtige-autoversicherung.de/autoversicherung-schadensfreiheitsklassen.html


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Februar 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Man beachte, das im ersten Video die Hintergrundstimmen sehr bayrisch klingen. Vllt genau die Schwachstelle des Quattro's rausgesucht um Xdrive besser darstehen zu lassen?


Das ist wohl auf einem BMW-Testgelände und gedacht für den neuen X3, den man ja später im Video auch sieht. Wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe, meint am Anfang auch einer, dass der Part mit dem Audi "nicht zur Demo gehört".



fctriesel schrieb:


> Gähn, die Videos sind doch alt.


Das obere dürfte von 2010 sein, immerhin ist das der neue X3 (F25).



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mein Clio bekomme ich nicht unter 10 Liter. Zur Zeit 10,1 LiterSuper Plus a 100km laut BC.  Gemischte Strecke auf Arbeit. Sonst fahr ich zur Zeit kaum. Ich hatte den ma mit Tempomat auf 130 auf der Autobahn so nach 200 KM Strecke auf so 9,3. Das war das absolute Minimum.


Naja, wenn du einen RS hast, ist das ja der 200PS 2.0 Saugmotor. Ich hab ja den 1.2 TCE, der hat ja ein breiteres Drehmoment-Plateau durch den Turbo. Im Stadtverkehr schalte ich meist ab 2000 u/min schon hoch und fahre ab 50 im vierten Gang von Fünf.  Ich denke das ist recht öko, trotzdem kommt man gut vom Fleck. Wenn man freie Fahrt hat, macht der RS aber sicher mehr Spaß dank knackigerem Fahrwerk und direkterer Lenkung. Meine ist sehr leichtgängig und gibt wenig Feedback, klassische Hausfrauen-Servo.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du einen RS hast, ist das ja der 200PS 2.0 Saugmotor. Ich hab ja den 1.2 TCE, der hat ja ein breiteres Drehmoment-Plateau durch den Turbo. Im Stadtverkehr schalte ich meist ab 2000 u/min schon hoch und fahre ab 50 im vierten Gang von Fünf. Ich denke das ist recht öko, trotzdem kommt man gut vom Fleck. Wenn man freie Fahrt hat, macht der RS aber sicher mehr Spaß dank knackigerem Fahrwerk und direkterer Lenkung. Meine ist sehr leichtgängig und gibt wenig Feedback, klassische Hausfrauen-Servo.




Ich hab halt noch 18 Zoll Felgen mit 225 Reifen drauf. Zudem is das Ding halt breiter als der normale Clio. Das merkste dann schon. Der cw-Wert is dadurch nicht so dolle. Meinen alten Clio Sport mit 182 PS hab ich mit minimum 7,5 Litern gefahren, wie gesagt, der neue jetzt 10 Liter. Und die 10 steht wie festbetoniert aufem BC. Der Alte wog halt auch nur knapp ne Tonne. Da merkst du schon ein Unterschied zu den neueren Modellen. Halt alle schwerer und verbrauchen halt auch mehr.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2011)

Zu der Golf 4 geschichte!!!!

Die 1,8t Motoren können auch ganz gut trinken. Man sollte jedoch unterscheiden zwischen 150-180PS.

Die 150PS Motoren sind doch relativ zugeschnürt. Man merkt keinen richtigen Schub. Ob das einen GTI gerecht wird weis ich nicht. Verbrauch kann ich bei dem auch nicht sagen.

Die 180PS Motoren (hab so einen im Leon) machen da wohl sehr viel mehr spass. Sie schieben ab 2000U/min. richtig an. Obs den auch im GTI gibt weis ich grad nicht. Aber der Verbrauch sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. Bei normalen Betrieb gehen da gut und gerne 11-13 Liter durch. Es ist ja immer noch ne 1,8 Maschine. Wenn man drauf rum trampelt darf man nach max. 300km wieder volltanken. Ersatzteile sind auch teuer. Zahnriemen kostet in der Werkstatt gerne über 700€ (ohne Insp.) 
Die Versicherungskosten wären da bei mir ein no-go nur weil da GTI draufg steht.


----------



## fctriesel (17. Februar 2011)

11-13 Liter beim 1.8T und normaler Fahrweise, wie fährst du?
Aber gut, ist so. 
Sind 39-64% Mehrverbrauch gegenüber den Serienwerten. Was meinst du denn wieviel die VR-Motoren bei deiner Fahrweise durchziehen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Die 180PS Motoren (hab so einen im Leon) machen da wohl sehr viel mehr spass. Sie schieben ab 2000U/min. richtig an. Obs den auch im GTI gibt weis ich grad nicht. Aber der Verbrauch sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. Bei normalen Betrieb gehen da gut und gerne 11-13 Liter durch. Es ist ja immer noch ne 1,8 Maschine. Wenn man drauf rum trampelt darf man nach max. 300km wieder volltanken. Ersatzteile sind auch teuer. Zahnriemen kostet in der Werkstatt gerne über 700€ (ohne Insp.)
> Die Versicherungskosten wären da bei mir ein no-go nur weil da GTI draufg steht.



Im ersten TT hatte ich den 1.8er mit 165 kW und brauchte im Schnitt 11,1 Liter/ 100 km. Und das mit Quattro.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> 11-13 Liter beim 1.8T und normaler Fahrweise, wie fährst du?
> Aber gut, ist so.
> Sind 39-64% Mehrverbrauch gegenüber den Serienwerten. Was meinst du denn wieviel die VR-Motoren bei deiner Fahrweise durchziehen?



Naja bischen spielen tu ich schon aber nicht volle Pulle. Aber ich kauf mir nicht so nen Motor um damit Sprit zu sparen. Das der etwas mehr trinkt als andere hab ich gewusst aber das das soviel werden kann, hat mich doch etwas erschrocken. Arbeitsweg ca. 30km. Dank fahrgemeinschaft geht das. Komplett alleine, waren dann doch 70€ (bei jetztigen Preisen) pro Woche üblich (nur arbeitsweg).

Nen VR bewegt man nicht unter 12Liter. Gerne auch 15-20. Ab da macht es auch spass, solange man weis, was man tut!!!!

Bei den V5 aufpassen, was man kauft! Überhitzen gerne oder haben gerissene Köpfe (Überhitzung). Zum 1,8T nicht sehr standhaft!
frag mal einen der nen Golf3 VR6 Syncro hat, was der säuft! LOL Aber das sind alles Autos die Spass machen sollen und nicht möglichst Günstig sein sollen. Fürn Erstwagen halte ich alle Motoren für falsch (1,8T, V5, VR6). Haben alle zuviel Durst, meistens hohe Versicherung und Ersatzteilpreise. Nicht verheizte zu finden wird schwierig. Bei Turbo ab 100.000km aufpassen, das er noch richtig drückt usw. Kostet sonst auch schnell weit über 1000€. Da lieber nen alten VR6. Haben Kette statt Zahnriemen und sind auch Standhaft, dafür aber meistens gut geritten. Da sind interne Schäden eher vorhanden (Kolbenringe, Ventile usw.) Aber alles nichts für ein Fahranfänger der auch bischen aufs geld schauen muss. Eher als Spielzeig zu sehen, wenn man sie Artgerecht behandelt.


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Quattro is a four letter word, oder auch: Früher war bei Audi alles besser.



Lol, wie lächerlich macht sich denn BMW mit solchen "Vergleichen" Naja, die BMW Jünger können sich dann Abends einen schütteln bei solchen Videos.


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2011)

Beim gebrauchten VR-5 / 6 achten das die Steuerkette in Ordnung ist, da gabs auch Serien die haben dort auch nen hohen Verschleiß - das geht dann auch in die Kohle...

Der VR5 mit 150 PS ist ne Luftpumpe, da biste mit gleich starken 1.8 T besser dran. Ode rhalt vom VR5 die 170 PS Version nehmen.

Den 1.8 T mit 180 PS gabs im Golf IV im GTI Jubimodell... solltest du so einen finden lass den blos original. Seltenes Sondermodell!


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Lol, wie lächerlich macht sich denn BMW mit solchen "Vergleichen" Naja, die BMW Jünger können sich dann Abends einen schütteln bei solchen Videos.


Ich glaub sich einen schütteln zu nem Auto-Video ist generell grenzwertig. 
Gab aber auch schon mal ein Video mit so ner Rampe, wo Ein Audi von einem Subaru vorgeführt wurde. Aber natürlich stellt das immer nen Extremfall dar und nie natürliche Bedingungen, so ein Gefälle mit Rollen für die Räder, da hat man dann ja 0 traktion


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2011)

Sicher werden solche Videos gerne zu Vorführzwecken genutzt, aber in diesem Fall kann ich die Situation voll unterstützen. Audi hat mit seinen Differentialen und deren Software leider nicht die Möglichkeit bei vollem Schlupf noch Drehmoment auf die anderen Räder zu übertragen - warum auch immer. Ob dort der Schutz der Komponenten im Vordergrund steht, kann ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen. Zumindest dürfen Allradfahrzeuge nicht länger als 10 Sekunden in so einer Situation gebremst werden, weil sonst das Differential platzt. BMW und auch Mercedes können das wesentlich effektiver und haben zumindest im Betrieb mit aktivierter Elektronik die Nase vorn. Glücklicherweise kann man diese abschalten, was aber auch nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache ist.

Also schauen wir einfach schmunzelnd zu und freuen uns auf den nächsten Winter, denn dort kann ein Allrad-Audi sein Können ausspielen.


----------



## fctriesel (18. Februar 2011)

Das Torsendifferential der Audis hat gar keine Software, das funktioniert 100% mechanisch. Genau wie das des Urquattros in den 80ern. Ob Audi in den 80ern Jahrzehnte vorraus war oder heute noch auf angestaubte Technik setzt laß ich mal dahin gestellt. 
Elektronisch wird über die Bremsen eingegriffen die die durchdrehende Achse verzögern damit es nicht zu der 0 zu 100% Lastverteilung kommt.


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2011)

Aktuelle Differentiale von Audi sind nicht rein mechanisch. An den Getrieben hängen eine Vielzahl elektronischer Komponenten und hier geht es ja nicht rein um das Differential als Einzelteil. Klar, dieses überträgt schlussendlich Momente, aber auch nur dann, wenn die Radsensoren über eine Differenzschlupfregelung auch die dementsprechenden Impulse auf den Weg geben und diese auch von den Steuergeräten umgesetzt werden. Hier funktionieren andere Hersteller einfach besser.


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2011)

Allradfahrzeuge sind für den Ottonormalautofahrer eh total unnötig und quatsch. 

Beim Beschleunigen gaukeln Sie dir Grip vor, den du beim Bremsen und in den Kurven nicht mehr hast. Und um so weiter dich dein Allrad bringt, um so teurer wird dann das Wiederrausschleppenlassen. 

Insofern für die Meisten Autofahrer total unnötig und nur Marketing. Allrad bringt nur Gewicht und Mehrverbrauch. Über solche Videos kann ich nur lachen. Egal von welcher Marke.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2011)

Die besten Getriebe und Differentiale kommen einfach vonner Zackenbude, da kommt keiner ran  ich sag nur 8-gangautomat ^^


----------



## fctriesel (18. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Aktuelle Differentiale von Audi sind nicht rein mechanisch. An den Getrieben hängen eine Vielzahl elektronischer Komponenten und hier geht es ja nicht rein um das Differential als Einzelteil. Klar, dieses überträgt schlussendlich Momente, aber auch nur dann, wenn die Radsensoren über eine Differenzschlupfregelung auch die dementsprechenden Impulse auf den Weg geben und diese auch von den Steuergeräten umgesetzt werden. Hier funktionieren andere Hersteller einfach besser.


Um was geht es denn sonst bei einem Differenztial außer die Momentenverteilung VA zu HA?
Das Torsen verteilt das ohne Elektronik bis auf die Eingriffe durch ESP/ASR die aber nicht über das Torsen regeln sondern durch Bremseneingriffe.

Was du meinst geschieht z.B. beim A3 "quattro", dieser hat allerdings kein Torsendifferential sondern eine Haldexkupplung die Elektronisch betätigt die HA zuschaltet.


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2011)

Der kleine aber feine Unterschied zwischen Quattro und Quattro... 

Permantenter Allradantrieb mittels mechanischem Torsenmitteldiff (Etwa Audi A5, A6) versus zuschaltbarer Allrad mittels elektronischer Haldexkupplung (Bsp: Audi TT, A3).


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2011)

Das Torsendifferential wird nicht als Längssperre eingesetzt, sondern nur um die Drehzahlunterschiede links/rechts auszugleichen - selbstverständlich voll mechanisch über die Sperrwirkung, die mittels der Steigung der Zahnräder realisiert wird.

Und da liegt ja in den Videos der Unterschied. Hier geht es maßgeblich um die Längssperre, also Visko- oder Haldex-Kupplungen. Vielleicht kam das nicht so deutlich rüber. Wenn man sich dauernd mit dem Zeug befasst, dann ist man etwas technikblind.


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2011)

"Quattro is just a 4 letter word". Darüber muss ich mich immer noch ein bissel bepieseln. Egal, ich muss jetzt los. :o) 

Later...


----------



## fctriesel (18. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Torsendifferential wird nicht als Längssperre eingesetzt, sondern nur um die Drehzahlunterschiede links/rechts auszugleichen - selbstverständlich voll mechanisch über die Sperrwirkung, die mittels der Steigung der Zahnräder realisiert wird.
> 
> Und da liegt ja in den Videos der Unterschied. Hier geht es maßgeblich um die Längssperre, also Visko- oder Haldex-Kupplungen. Vielleicht kam das nicht so deutlich rüber. Wenn man sich dauernd mit dem Zeug befasst, dann ist man etwas technikblind.


Doch, bei den Audi mit Längsmotoren wird das Torsen als Mittendifferential eingesetzt. Und nicht über eine Kupplung.


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2011)

Sicher, dass das immer so ist? Ich habe gerade noch vor einem offenen A8-Getriebe gestanden und da war kein Torsendifferential verbaut. Vom Alter her war das Getriebe aus dem Vorgänger, also ~2006 - 2007


----------



## fctriesel (18. Februar 2011)

Ja, da bin ich sicher. Ausnahme mit Längsmotor ist nur der R8 der das Mittendifferential über eine Viscokupplung realisiert.

Hier das Datenblatt von einem A8 D3, der dürfte in den Zeitraum von deinem Getriebe passen.
Wobei der A8 quattro immer ein Torsendifferential hat.
http://www.audi.de/etc/medialib/ngw...a8d3.Par.0026.File.pdf/2007_08_a8_3_2_fsi.pdf


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Februar 2011)

Alter Schwede.. Haldex, Torsen, Visco.. and I'm like WTF? 
Könnte da eventuell mal jemand ein wenig Licht reinbringen? Wäre sehr dankbar, muss jetzt auch keine große Erklärung ala Wiki sein, bloß ein kurzer Überblick..^^


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2011)

Wir sprechen von drei unterschiedlichen Arten Drehmoment zu verteilen.

Hier einen kurzen Einblick zu bringen ist imho sehr schwierig. Sagen wir es mal so:

*- Torsen* arbeitet rein mechanisch und verteilt je nach Drehzahlunterschied von Front- und Hinterachse das Drehmoment über einen komplizierten Verbund von Zahnrädern. Es werden aber beide Achsen permanent mit Drehmoment versorgt. Falls du hier weitere Ausführungen willst, melden  *-> Permanenter, nicht beeinflussbarer Allradantrieb, verteilt das Drehmoment bei eintreten von Schlupf.*

*- Haldex* arbeitet wie eine Lamellenkupplung. Die Lamellen lassen sich mittels Öldruck zusammenpressen, welcher wiederum durch Drehzahlunterschied an VA und HA erzeugt wird. Über ein elektrisch ansprechbares Ventil lässt sich hier aber die Drehmomentverteilung regeln. Auch das künstliche Aufbauen von Druck ist denkbar (gezieltes Zuschalten der HA) *-> Normaler Frontantrieb, der die HA ** regelbar **zuschaltet, wenn an der VA Schlupf auftritt.*

*- Visco* nutzt das Prinzip des Drehmomentwandlers: Zwei Scheiben, welche sich in einem Fluid befinden. Prinzip: Drehmoment fließt von Lamelle1 (Antriebsachse) -> Fluid -> Lamelle2. Herrscht zwischen VA und HA also eine Drehzahldifferenz, überträgt das Fluid Drehmoment an diejenige Seite, an welcher geringere Drehzahl herrscht. *-> einachsiger Antrieb, welcher bei Bedarf (Schlupf!) Achse Nummer zwei zuschaltet.*

Ich hoffe das war ein halbwegs verständlicher Einblick. Ansonsten mal bei Google die drei Typen eingeben. Dazu sollte es eigentlich ne Menge Stoff geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

Allrad ist fürn Arsch, eine angetriebene Achse reicht völlig.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank schonmal, McZonk, genau sowas meinte ich. 
Was genau meinst du mit deiner Anmerkung bzgl. Torsen-..Differential (?) und mehr Infos? Hast du spezielle Kenntnisse auf dem Gebiet, oder wie meinen?^^

EDIT: Und bei Visco sagst du ja, es wäre normalerweise ein einachsiger Antrieb - welches ist denn die Hauptachse?


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allrad ist fürn Arsch, eine angetriebene Achse reicht völlig.


Pfff, dann hast du nur zu wenig Leistung/Drehmoment 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal, McZonk, genau sowas meinte ich.
> Was genau meinst du mit deiner Anmerkung bzgl. Torsen-..Differential (?) und mehr Infos? Hast du spezielle Kenntnisse auf dem Gebiet, oder wie meinen?^^


Eh... jein.  Ich wusste jetzt nur nicht, ob dir der "komplizierte Zahnradverbund" als Einblick ausreicht 

Edit: @Visco: Je nach Bauart. Audi setzt die Visco ja beim Supersportwagen R8 ein. Hier wurde natürlich die Hinterachse als Hauptantriebsachse gewählt.

Allgemein lässt sich auch noch sagen, dass bei den drei Typen natürlich Unterschiede bezüglich der übertragbaren Leistung bestehen. Aber das geht hier dann doch a bisserl zu weit


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> *- Haldex* arbeitet wie eine Lamellenkupplung. Die Lamellen lassen sich mittels Öldruck zusammenpressen, welcher wiederum durch Drehzahlunterschied an VA und HA erzeugt wird. Über ein elektrisch ansprechbares Ventil lässt sich hier aber die Drehmomentverteilung regeln. Auch das künstliche Aufbauen von Druck ist denkbar (gezieltes Zuschalten der HA) *-> Normaler Frontantrieb, der die HA ** regelbar **zuschaltet, wenn an der VA Schlupf auftritt.*



Das ist aber nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Bei Haldex der 3. und 4. Generation (Opel Insignia, Audi TT-RS) wird ein zusätzlicher Hochdruckspeicher verwendet, so daß die Vorderräder nicht erst hohl drehen müssen bis Kraft an die Hinterachse geleitet wird. Einige Hersteller bewerben dass dann auch als permanenten Allradantrieb, da zum einen immer wenigstens 5% des Drehmoments nach hinten geleitet werden und zum anderen eben ansatzloses verteilen des Moments möglich ist.

Ob Allrad sinnvoll ist oder nicht ist schwer zu sagen. Fakt ist, hohe Motorleistung auf Frontantriebsplattformen wäre ohne Allrad kaum denkbar. Und wenn extrem viel Motorleistung vorhanden ist gibt es kaum Alternativen zum Allradantrieb, da sonst entweder die Leistung weggeregelt werden muss oder in Rauch aufgeht.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Eh... jein.  Ich wusste jetzt nur nicht, ob dir der "komplizierte Zahnradverbund" als Einblick ausreicht
> 
> Edit: @Visco: Je nach Bauart. Audi setzt die Visco ja beim Supersportwagen R8 ein. Hier wurde natürlich die Hinterachse als Hauptantriebsachse gewählt.
> 
> Allgemein lässt sich auch noch sagen, dass bei den drei Typen natürlich Unterschiede bezüglich der übertragbaren Leistung bestehen. Aber das geht hier dann doch a bisserl zu weit



"Komplizierter Zahnradverbund" reicht absolut, sonst könntest du mir ja gleich 'ne Skizze malen. 

@ Visco: Alles klar.

Und ja, das hört man ja auch immer wieder, dass eben ein Wagen nur einen bestimmten Prozentsatz oder Teil des Drehmoments an die einzelnen Achsen weiterleiten kann - das reicht mir aber auch schon als Überblick. Bin ja schließlich nicht nur in PCGHX für Autos angemeldet, dann werde ich gerade in den anderen Foren in Zukunft mal ein wenig auf diese Begriffe und solche Verhältnisse achten. 

Dir nochmal vielen Dank für die Erläuterung.  Hast mindestens 'nen halben Kasten bei mir gut.


----------



## fctriesel (18. Februar 2011)

@Mc Zonk
Ich dachte jetzt kommt die Geschichte von den Planeten und den Rädern.


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die ganze Wahrheit.


Nö.... Das war die ganze Wahrheit. Ich quote mich mal selber 



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das künstliche Aufbauen von Druck ist denkbar (gezieltes Zuschalten der HA)


 > gemeint war die "Sport-Haldex" des TT-RS.

Aber Recht hast du mit deiner erweiterten Ausführung natürlich auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Pfff, dann hast du nur zu wenig Leistung/Drehmoment



Mein Bobbycar hat Leistung bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2011)

Wetten, dass mein Dreirad schneller ist? Okay wir sind ja nicht im Laberthread.  

@fctriesel: Deshalb hab ich auch erst nachgefragt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn Allrad bei extrem leistungsfähigen Autos unausweichlich ist, wieso haben sie ihn dann nicht alle?
Corvette, Ferrari, Maserati, Aston Martin, Koenigsegg, Zonta?
Kein Allrad.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2011)

Frontantrieb ist ist die wohl am einfachsten zu beherschende Antriebsart. Wenn doch mal untersteuern ist, muss man einfach vom Gas gehen und ggf. Bremsen oder wie es ja heute üblich ist macht das die elektronik allein!

Der Antrieb für Just for Fun ist der Hecktriebler. Wenn es ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis ist, kann man diesen Antrieb auch sehr gut fahren und auch im Grenzbereich steuern. Aber auch hier gibt es Zicken, die einen mal eben umdrehen ohne das mans vorher merkt. Am besten merkt man die Unterschiede, wenn man mal einen Diesel fährt, der sofort Drehmoment hat und im Gegensatz eine Drehzahlsau, die aufnmal kommt (Turbo erst ab hohen Drehzahlen), wo das Drehmoment erst spät aber mit voller wucht kommt (Turbobumms wies gerne Umschrieben wird).

Der Allrad ist da was ganz anderes. Wenn man diesen im Grenzbereich bewegen will, sollte man genau wissen, wie das Auto reagiert. Einfach Fuss vom Gas kann da genau das falsche sein. Dort ist Umdenken angesagt. Nichts für schwache Herzen. Für sehr hohe Leistungen am besten geeignet, weil sonst wie gesagt alles weggeregelt werden muss oder es in Rauch aufgeht. Kommt natürlich auf die Anstimmung drauf an. Einen Serienwagen kann man auch mit über 500PS als reinen Hecktriebler ganz normal fahren. Bei Umbauten (Viertel Meile), wo Vortrieb alles ist, da geht man mit einer aggresiven Abstimmung ran. Um diese dann sauber auf die Strasse zu bringen benötigt man meistens Allrad.
Übertriebenes Beispiel ist ein EVO9 mit 900+PS und eine Supra. Die Unterschiede am Start sind sagenhaft!!!
Naja der Frontantrieb hat meistens ab 300PS viel Rauch um nichts. Da regelt die Traktionskontrolle noch im 3-4 Gang. Das ist kein fahren, das ist schrott.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Allrad bei extrem leistungsfähigen Autos unausweichlich ist, wieso haben sie ihn dann nicht alle?
> Corvette, Ferrari, Maserati, Aston Martin, Koenigsegg, Zonta?
> Kein Allrad.



Porsche Turbo, Bugatti EB16.4, Lamborghini Gallardo, Murcielago, Aventador, .... .
Oder anders ausgedrückt, fast alle Sportwagen die zwischen 2,5 und etwa 3 Sekunden auf 100 km/h haben. Da sonst die Leistung verpufft.

.::EDIT::.

Kann 18211984 nur zustimmen.
Wer glaubt das eine Achse endlos belastbar ist soll mal in einem SL65 AMG volle Lotte aus dem Stand losfahren, das geht nämlich fast nur quer, da die Kiste vor Kraft nicht mehr laufen kann. Sieht zwar lustig aus, frisst aber nur Reifen und bringt fahrdynamisch exakt 0.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Porsche Turbo, Bugatti EB16.4, Lamborghini Gallardo, Murcielago, Aventador, .... .
> Oder anders ausgedrückt, fast alle Sportwagen die zwischen 2,5 und etwa 3 Sekunden auf 100 km/h haben. Da sonst die Leistung verpufft.



Bugatti weil VW Konzern, Lambo weil VW Konzern, Porsche weil VW Konzern.
Und was ist mit den anderen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2011)

@quanti: erstmal, ZonDa, nicht zonTa 
Aber der grund warum einige kein allrad anbieten bei supersportlern ist ganz einfach: Gewicht 
Wenn die motoren kein monsterdrehmoment haben, ist allrad unnötig und nur zusätzlicher ballast. Oder was meint ihr, warum Formel 1 autos kein allrad haben? 

Ach ja, seit wann ist ne corvette "extrem leistungsfähig"?^^


----------



## fctriesel (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bugatti weil VW Konzern, Lambo weil VW Konzern, Porsche weil VW Konzern.
> Und was ist mit den anderen?


Hat Bugatti 1991 schon zu VW gehört? Oder Lamborghini?
War Porsche 1987 bei VAG?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bugatti weil VW Konzern, Lambo weil VW Konzern, Porsche weil VW Konzern.
> Und was ist mit den anderen?



Porsche hatte schon Allrad im Sortiment lange bevor sie assimiliert wurden.
Gleiches gilt für Lamborghini. Und Bugatti hatte keine Wahl, da man bei 1.250 Nm Motordrehmoment soviel Drehmoment auf der Hinterachse hätte, dass man dafür keinen haltbaren Reifen konstruieren könnte.

Wie gesagt ab einer gewissen Leistung geht es kaum anders, ausser du willst stets auf quietschenden Socken unterwegs sein.

Übrigens hat selbst der neue Ferrari FF Allrad und komm mir jetzt bloß nicht damit das sie angeblich zu VW gehören  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @quanti: erstmal, ZonDa, nicht zonTa



Ich spiele kein TDU 2, daher weiß ich das nicht genau. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber der grund warum einige kein allrad anbieten bei supersportlern ist ganz einfach: Gewicht



Nun ja, der Veyron Motor wiegt schon 650kg, da macht der Allrad dann auch nichts mehr aus. 
Außerdem kann man Gewicht durch noch mehr Leistung kompensieren, siehe Bugatti Veyron.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wenn die motoren kein monsterdrehmoment haben, ist allrad unnötig und nur zusätzlicher ballast. Oder was meint ihr, warum Formel 1 autos kein allrad haben?



Weils dort verboten ist, wäre es verfügbar, würden sie es einbauen. 
Sie würden auch ABS, ASR und den Kram einbauen, wenns erlaubt wäre.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ach ja, seit wann ist ne corvette "extrem leistungsfähig"?^^



Ach, du musst dir mal die ZR1 angucken, 647 PS sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2011)

Wie?? Es gibt etwas das unser Quanti nicht weis 

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bugatti weil VW Konzern, Lambo weil VW Konzern, Porsche weil VW Konzern.
> Und was ist mit den anderen?



Nein weil immer ne lampe blinkt. erst wenn keine lampe blinkt hat man genug Grip ohne was wegregeln zu müssen. Bei meinen 180Ps blinkt auch schonmal die Lampe, ergo kann ein Frontantrieb nichtmal mehr 180PS ohne Regelung die volle Leistung sauber auf die Strasse bringen. Und das bei Werksabstimmung!!! Bei gechipten ist es ja noch schlimmer, weil die meistens eine sehr viel steilere Drehmomentkurve haben. 

Der Lambo Superleggera hat reinen Heckantrieb und ist im gegensatz zum Allrad ne Kampfsau. Wild, Hinterlistig und ein Biest. Einfach schwerer zu steuern. Wenn man da mal drauftritt und keine Regelung hat, bleibt das ding stehen oder dreht sich im kreis (Mittelmotor).

Man kann das nicht auf ein Auto beschrenken, dafür kommt es auf zuviele Sachen an (Gewicht, Antrieb, Leistung, Sauger o. Turbo, Frontmotor, Heckmotor, Mittelmotor usw.)


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach, du musst dir mal die ZR1 angucken, 647 PS sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache.



Welche in diversen Tests bis zu einer halben Sekunde schlechter auf 100 km/h als ein Porsche Turbo/ Turbo S beschleunigt, trotz bis zu 147 PS Mehrleistung. Da auf den ersten Metern Gummi in Rauch umgewandelt wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Nein weil immer ne lampe blinkt. erst wenn keine lampe blinkt hat man genug Grip ohne was wegregeln zu müssen. Bei meinen 180Ps blinkt auch schonmal die Lampe, ergo kann ein Frontantrieb nichtmal mehr 180PS ohne Regelung die volle Leistung sauber auf die Strasse bringen. Und das bei Werksabstimmung!!! Bei gechipten ist es ja noch schlimmer, weil die meistens eine sehr viel steilere Drehmomentkurve haben.



Frontantrieb ist nicht gleich Frontantrieb und Heckantreib ist nicht gleich Heckantrieb.
Mit dem Scirocco konnte ich ansatzlos auf trockener Straße beschleunigen (ohne Schlupf) trotz etwas Mehrleistung zu deinem 1.8er.
Das Fahrwerk ist da schon noch das Zünglein an der Waage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Nein weil immer ne lampe blinkt. erst wenn keine lampe blinkt hat man genug Grip ohne was wegregeln zu müssen. Bei meinen 180Ps blinkt auch schonmal die Lampe, ergo kann ein Frontantrieb nichtmal mehr 180PS ohne Regelung die volle Leistung sauber auf die Strasse bringen.



Mein Corsa von damals hatte 60 PS und die hast du auch zum Durchdrehen gekriegt, ebenso kriegst du einen Hecktriebler zum Durchdrehen und auch einen Allradler, ist nicht immer eine Frage der Leistung, sonder wie der Grip ist, den die Reifen haben, also abhängig vom Untergrund.


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2011)

Die Amis eben... 
Große Karre uns nix dahinter.

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2011)

Porsche ist schon immer mit der VAG verbunden, wurde schließlich von Ferdinand mit gegründet  .


1821984 schrieb:


> Der Allrad ist da was ganz anderes. Wenn man diesen im Grenzbereich bewegen will, sollte man genau wissen, wie das Auto reagiert. Einfach Fuss vom Gas kann da genau das falsche sein. Dort ist Umdenken angesagt. Nichts für schwache Herzen. Für sehr hohe Leistungen am besten geeignet, weil sonst wie gesagt alles weggeregelt werden muss oder es in Rauch aufgeht.


Heutige Allradautos sind immer gezielt so abgestimmt dass sie ein "natürliches" Verhalten an den Tag legen, also im Grenzbereich durchaus untersteuern etc.
Z.B. ein Hecktriebler mit Mittelmotor kann da bedeutend unberechenbarer sein(wobei auch das auf die Abstimmung an kommt).


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Porsche ist schon immer mit der VAG verbunden, wurde schließlich von Ferdinand mit gegründet  .



OK, welches VW Modell teilt sich mit dem Porsche Turbo 993 den Allradantrieb?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Die Amis eben...
> Große Karre uns nix dahinter.



Eine Viper rockt schon. 
Dagegen kannst du den ollen 6 Zylinderklang des Porsche wegschmeißen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Porsche ist schon immer mit der VAG verbunden, wurde schließlich von Ferdinand mit gegründet  .



Porsche und VW waren schon immer sehr eng miteinander, sieht man ja an den Anfängen von Porsche.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2011)

@:ITpassion-de: Hab ich das behauptet? Mir ging es nur um die Frage ob Porsche "schon 1980" was mit VW zu tun hatte.

Morgen steht mein kleiner in der Zeitung, bin ja mal gespannt ob er einen Liebhaber findet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Porsche und VW waren schon immer sehr eng miteinander, sieht man ja an den Anfängen von Porsche.



Ebenso wie Adolf Hitler aber was sagt das über technische Eigenschaften der Fahrzeuge in der Vergangenheit aus (einige wenige gemeinsame Projekte mal aussen vor)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

Du verkaufst deinen Porsche? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ebenso wie Adolf Hitler aber was sagt das über technische Eigenschaften der Fahrzeuge in der Vergangenheit aus (einige wenige gemeinsame Projekte mal aussen vor)?



Was hat das damit zu tun, dass Porsche und VW eine lange Familiengeschichte zusammen haben?


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Corsa von damals hatte 60 PS und die hast du auch zum Durchdrehen gekriegt, ebenso kriegst du einen Hecktriebler zum Durchdrehen und auch einen Allradler, ist nicht immer eine Frage der Leistung, sonder wie der Grip ist, den die Reifen haben, also abhängig vom Untergrund.




Ich meine das bei nomalen Drehzahlen, nicht mit fliegender Kupplung oder solche sachen. Schlupf tritt bei mir meistens erst im 2ten ab drehzahlen auf, wo der Turbo schon mitspielt und das höchste Drehmoment auch schon länger anliegt.
Das Auto ist nun auch schon 11 Jahre alt. Da darf es auch bischen am Fahrwerk liegen. An den 225er wirds bei 180PS nicht mangeln

Eine C-klasse AMG wirds auch nicht als Allrad geben, aber nicht, weils zu teuer ist (bei min. 70.000€) sondern einfach, weils den Grundkarakter, den man damit verbindet, so stark verändert, dass dieses vielleicht nicht gut beim Kunden ankommt. alles auch Wissenschaft. was kaufen die Leute. Im Amiland zählt Leistung. Obs Qualmt? Sieht doch lustig aus! Beim Europäer zählt eher der Alltag und das Mutti auch damit umgehen kann. Da lässt es sich mit einen gut abgestimmten Allrad wesentlich besser umgehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2011)

Die amis haben noch NIE ein gutes, konkurenzfähiges auf den markt gebracht. Deutsche Autos sind und bleiben einfach die besten 
Und zum thema Formel1: In der Formel 1 würde kein einziges team allrad verbauen, das wäre VIEL zu schwer. Außerdem haben die motoren ein so geringes drehmoment (unter 50NM wenn ich mich recht errinnere), da ist allrad nicht notwendig 
So ne Viper kann vielleicht viel rauch machen, aber die zieht sogar gegen nen aufgeladenen R32 den kürzeren


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> An den 225er wirds bei 180PS nicht mangeln



Die sind ja schmaler als meine Winterreifen  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr einen Audi A4 (wenn er denn mal läuft ) und da dreht nichts durch und der hat mehr Leistung als deiner.
Hier macht die Elektronik den Job, sie regelt die Motorleistung so weit runter, dass nichts durchdreht. Dass man dann auch nicht vorwärts kommt, ist eine andere Sache.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Die amis haben noch NIE ein gutes, konkurenzfähiges auf den markt gebracht. Deutsche Autos sind und bleiben einfach die besten
> Und zum thema Formel1: In der Formel 1 würde kein einziges team allrad verbauen, das wäre VIEL zu schwer. Außerdem haben die motoren ein so geringes drehmoment (unter 50NM wenn ich mich recht errinnere), da ist allrad nicht notwendig
> So ne Viper kann vielleicht viel rauch machen, aber die zieht sogar gegen nen aufgeladenen R32 den kürzeren



Ein Formel 1 Motor hat keine 50NM Drehmoment, woher hast du das denn?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und zum thema Formel1: In der Formel 1 würde kein einziges team allrad verbauen, das wäre VIEL zu schwer. Außerdem haben die motoren ein so geringes drehmoment (unter 50NM wenn ich mich recht errinnere), da ist allrad nicht notwendig



Ein Formel 1 Auto hat um die 300 Nm.
Hätten sie nur 50 Nm (übers ganze Drehzahlband) kämen bei 20.000 Upm gerade einmal 142 PS  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2011)

@quanti: da wäre ein geübter gasfuß und eine fehlende elektronik hilfreich wa 
@IT: ja stimmt, hab mich vertan ^^ aber auch bei den 400 NM wäre allrad nur schrott, Allrad bringt onroad einfach nichts, wenn man schnell sein will


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @quanti: da wäre ein geübter gasfuß und eine fehlende elektronik hilfreich wa



Ich hab mal einen Knochen Escort gefahren, mit dem Lotus Motor, das war sehr geil, die Karre ist nur gedriftet, egal welcher Gang.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2011)

Lotus istauch gut, das beste beispiel für kompromisslosigkeit. wenig gewicht, und trotz nich allzuviel leistung (PS mäsig) ein mords anzug. Genau das gegenteil von amischüsseln...


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @IT: ja stimmt, hab mich vertan ^^ aber auch bei den 400 NM wäre allrad nur schrott, Allrad bringt onroad einfach nichts, wenn man schnell sein will



Grundsätzlich sehe ich das sehr ähnlich.
Aber mein aktueller Favorit (TT-RS Roadster) wäre konzeptionell ohne Allrad nicht denkbar. Und nachdem ich gestern einen Vergleichstest gelesen habe in dem er einen 420 PS M3 besiegt (unter anderm im Kapitel Motor/ Getriebe, Fahrdynamik, Preis. Ok der M3 hat bei der Karosserie gewonnen, da die Rückbank 29 Punkte mehr bekommen hat  ) hat, bin ich ganz rollig auf die Kiste. 
Und 450 Nm bei 1.600 Touren bekommt man nunmal nicht über eine Achse ohne Schlupf aus dem Stand übertragen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn du Mords anzug haben willst, kauf dir ein Motorrad.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du Mords anzug haben willst, kauf dir ein Motorrad.


Hab ich schon, bzw ich hab die alte vom vadder bekommen^^  keine rennmaschine, aber fürn anfang reichts 

noch n kleines beispiel:
Die stärkste Dodge Viper hat ne Literleistung von 73PS/l
N Golf R hat ne Literleistung von 135PS/l

Wer jetzt noch sagt, die amis könnten auto bauen... ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> noch n kleines beispiel:
> Die stärkste Dodge Viper hat ne Literleistung von 73PS/l
> N Golf R hat ne Literleistung von 135PS/l
> 
> Wer jetzt noch sagt, die amis könnten auto bauen... ^^



Die Amis haben sich noch nie für Literleistung interessiert, die machen in Hubraum, weil Benzin dort nicht so viel kostet wie hier. 
Außerdem vergleichst du Sauger und Turbo, das ist sowieso nicht fair. ;


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem vergleichst du Sauger und Turbo, das ist sowieso nicht fair. ;


Wieso? Klar ist es fair! nur weil die amis zu dumm sind um gescheite aufgeladene motoren zu produzieren? 

Und auch mit viel hubraum kriegen die amis keine gescheite fahrleistung hin, entweder es kommt nix, oder es bleibt auf der strasse als schwarzer streifen


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem vergleichst du Sauger und Turbo, das ist sowieso nicht fair. ;



Ein F458 hat auch 127 PS/ Liter. 
Der Vergleich Turbo vs. Sauger ist nur aus der Verliererperspektive unfair. Dafür kann der Turbo oft auf ein paar Zylinder und ein paar Liter Mehrverbrauch verzichten.


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die sind ja schmaler als meine Winterreifen  .



Haha dann bezahlst du ja noch mehr für deine Reifen als ich 
Kein wunder warum nichts durchdreht oder geregelt werden muss. Soll ich mir jetzt 255 raufbauen? Da muss ich erstmal mit dem TÜV-Menschen fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und auch mit viel hubraum kriegen die amis keine gescheite fahrleistung hin, entweder es kommt nix, oder es bleibt auf der strasse als schwarzer streifen



Schwarze Streifen aufm Asphalt sind aber deutlich cooler als mit einem hochfrequentpfeifen loszufahren.


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2011)

Wollt euch mal meins Presentieren.
VW Bora 1,5l 101PS BJ 99 und hat schon 195t runter.
Hat inzwischen wieder die Originalen Rückleuchten dran.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Haha dann bezahlst du ja noch mehr für deine Reifen als ich



Das ist schwer zu sagen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Kein wunder warum nichts durchdreht oder geregelt werden muss. Soll ich mir jetzt 255 raufbauen? Da muss ich erstmal mit dem TÜV-Menschen fragen



Meiner hatte ab Werk schon 255er rundum drauf.
Anders wären die 350 Nm ab 1.600 Upm kaum sinnvoll aus dem Stand nutzbar und selbst so ist es im ersten Gang grenzwertig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> Wollt euch mal meins Presentieren.
> VW Bora 1,5l 101PS BJ 99 und hat schon 195t runter.
> Hat inzwischen wieder die Originalen Rückleuchten dran.


VW is immer gut 
nur die Front find ich nicht so gut, das VW zeichen sollte wieder hin und der hasendraht raus ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nur die Front find ich nicht so gut, das VW zeichen sollte wieder hin und der hasendraht raus ^^



Das waren die Reste vom Kaninchenstall.


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> VW is immer gut
> nur die Front find ich nicht so gut, das VW zeichen sollte wieder hin und der hasendraht raus ^^


Das hat man mir schonmal irgendwo gesagt nicht nur einer .
Der originalgrill habe ich noch im keller.


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist schwer zu sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siehste meiner soll 235NM ab 2000 haben. Das als Frontkratzer (nur ESP), ich merke sehr gut, wann der durchdreht (deiner hat doch Allrad oder nicht?). Serie waren ja nur 205 drauf. 

Aber da sind auch die anderen Unterschiede. Mir sind 255 zu teuer. Weils ja meistens gleich 18-19 Zoll sind.


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wieso? Klar ist es fair! nur weil die amis zu dumm sind um gescheite aufgeladene motoren zu produzieren?
> 
> Und auch mit viel hubraum kriegen die amis keine gescheite fahrleistung hin, entweder es kommt nix, oder es bleibt auf der strasse als schwarzer streifen


Apropos dumme Amerikaner ohne gescheit aufgeladene Motoren ohne gescheite Fahrleistung:
Corvette ZR1 umrundet Nordschleife in Rekordzeit - ZR1 - Corvette - Automarken A - Z


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> Das hat man mir schonmal irgendwo gesagt nicht nur einer .
> Der originalgrill habe ich noch im keller.



Ich würde alles wieder auf originall umbauen, da so eigentlich nichts zu dem Wagen paßt. E36 M3 Spiegel, Lexus-like Rückleuchten, die Felgen. Dazu fällt mir nur ein: "Warum !!!" .


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> siehste meiner soll 235NM ab 2000 haben. Das als Frontkratzer (nur ESP), ich merke sehr gut, wann der durchdreht (deiner hat doch Allrad oder nicht?). Serie waren ja nur 205 drauf.



Deiner hat kein ASR?
Ist doch heute schon fast Standard.



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber da sind auch die anderen Unterschiede. Mir sind 255 zu teuer. Weils ja meistens gleich 18-19 Zoll sind.



Und das Auto ist schwupps 20km/h langsamer. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde alles wieder auf originall umbauen, da so eigentlich nichts zu dem Wagen paßt. E36 M3 Spiegel, Lexus-like Rückleuchten, die Felgen. Dazu fällt mir nur ein: "Warum !!!" .



Es geht ums Auffallen, anders sein als die Menge.


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde alles wieder auf originall umbauen, da so eigentlich nichts zu dem Wagen paßt. E36 M3 Spiegel, Lexus-like Rückleuchten, die Felgen. Dazu fällt mir nur ein: "Warum !!!" .


Weil ich den Wagen so gekauft habe und mehr auf Sportlich stehe .
Ausserdem ist das doch eher geschmackssache.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Apropos dumme Amerikaner ohne gescheit aufgeladene Motoren ohne gescheite Fahrleistung:
> Corvette ZR1 umrundet Nordschleife in Rekordzeit - ZR1 - Corvette - Automarken A - Z



Auch hier wieder, der Nissan GT-R macht das mit deutlich weniger Leistung gleich gut/ besser. In dem Fall mit 167 Minder-PS.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> Weil ich den Wagen so gekauft habe und mehr auf Sportlich stehe .
> Ausserdem ist das doch eher geschmackssache.



Schwarze Rückleuchten würden aber deutlich besser passen. KLICK


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

djnoob schrieb:


> Weil ich den Wagen so gekauft habe und mehr auf Sportlich stehe .



Das ist nicht sportlich sondern Frankenstein das Zombiemobil.
Ich würde äusserlich alles normal lassen dafür auf eine ordentliche/ sportliche Motorisierung achten. Alles andere ist eher ein wenig lächerlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Achso, den Motor auf 300 PS umbauen und dann weiterhin 195er Reifen fahren?


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Apropos dumme Amerikaner ohne gescheit aufgeladene Motoren ohne gescheite Fahrleistung:
> Corvette ZR1 umrundet Nordschleife in Rekordzeit - ZR1 - Corvette - Automarken A - Z


Pagani Zonda R Rundenzeiten-Rekordfahrt Nürburgring: Schnellster Rennwagen auf der Nordschleife | sport auto

Amis kriegen einfach keine schnellen und dynamischen autos hin, die können halt nun mal nur viel hubraum und  viel blech


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2011)

Die AMIs sind die erfinder des Beschleunigungsrennen. Wenn die keine Motoren bauen können, wer dann. Nur weil die nicht so bauen, wie wir es machen, heist das noch lange nicht, dass die dumm sind. Dodge Viper mit V10 Turbo und ca. 1300PS standhaft. Bei 300km/h immernoch Traktionskontrolle aktiv. 

13 Liter Hubraum und 1200PS als Sauger, Standhaft. Also das ist Motorenbau, obs nun Umweltverträglich ist oder Massentauglich, darüber kann man streiten aber Unfähig sind die auf keinen Fall.
Ein 4Zyl. Turbo wird dort müde belächelt, wenn er nicht grad im Golf1 oder ein Porschemotor (Boxer) im Käfer steckt. Dort kommt es auf andere Sachen an!

Nochmal zu meinem: Heute mag ARS standart sein aber nicht vor 11 jahren!!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Achso, den Motor auf 300 PS umbauen und dann weiterhin 195er Reifen fahren?



Keinen 1.6er kaufen. Sondern wie hier erwähnt 1.8er Turbo oder was auch immer. Aber ohne von allen möglichen anderen Autos die Applikationen nachäffen. Wenn M3 Spiegel vom alten M3, dann auch alten M3 kaufen, etc... .


----------



## djnoob (19. Februar 2011)

lol.
Die Rückleuchten wollte ich mir auch holen, aber dann habe ich es sein lassen. Die Originalen sehen auch gut aus. Es sei denn ich finde welche in der bucht, dann schlage ich zu.
Sagte ja schon, der Wagen ist gerade mal ein Monat im Besitzt. Erstmal testen, wie lange der gut geht. Später kann man man sich auch eventuell die original teile wieder einbauen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> 13 Liter Hubraum und 1200PS als Sauger, Standhaft. Also das ist Motorenbau, obs nun Umweltverträglich ist oder Massentauglich, darüber kann man streiten aber Unfähig sind die auf keinen Fall.
> Ein 4Zyl. Turbo wird dort müde belächelt, wenn er nicht grad im Golf1 oder ein Porschemotor (Boxer) im Käfer steckt. Dort kommt es auf andere Sachen an!



Welches Serienmodell hat das denn ?
Oder reden wir hier von einem handgeschnitzten Einzelstück das nach jeder Ausfahrt eine Motorrevision benötigt?

BMW hat schon vor über 30 Jahren 1,5 Liter Motoren gebaut mit 1.500 PS, OK nach dem Qualifying war er platt aber egal.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Die AMIs sind die erfinder des Beschleunigungsrennen. Wenn die keine Motoren bauen können, wer dann. Nur weil die nicht so bauen, wie wir es machen, heist das noch lange nicht, dass die dumm sind. Dodge Viper mit V10 Turbo und ca. 1300PS standhaft. Bei 300km/h immernoch Traktionskontrolle aktiv.
> 
> 13 Liter Hubraum und 1200PS als Sauger, Standhaft. Also das ist Motorenbau, obs nun Umweltverträglich ist oder Massentauglich, darüber kann man streiten aber Unfähig sind die auf keinen Fall.
> Ein 4Zyl. Turbo wird dort müde belächelt, wenn er nicht grad im Golf1 oder ein Porschemotor (Boxer) im Käfer steckt. Dort kommt es auf andere Sachen an!


Beschleunigungsrennen, toll. n paar meter geradeaus fahren und gut is. also wenn das rennen sein sollen....
Die mögen vielleicht kurz auf den ersten metern THEORETISCH schneller sein als andere autos, z.B. deutsche, aber kurz danach ziehen sie den kürzeren. Deutsche Autos sind einfach von der technik her den amis immer einige schritte voraus. wenn ich mir allein den GT500 anguck, der hat ja sogar noch ne starrachse 

Amis sind einfach nicht in der lage, eigenständig neue technologien zu erforschen. Die haben halt leostung immer nur durch mehr und mehr hubraum erzwungen, da haben deutsche autos schon die  gleiche Leistung mit nem drittel des hubraums erzielt. Eben durch technologien wie Turbo, Direkteinspritzung usw


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meinem: Heute mag ARS standart sein aber nicht vor 11 jahren!!!



Stimmt auch wieder, 11 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit, gerade in der Entwicklung.



djnoob schrieb:


> lol.
> Die Rückleuchten wollte ich mir auch holen, aber dann habe ich es sein lassen. Die Originalen sehen auch gut aus. Es sei denn ich finde welche in der bucht, dann schlage ich zu.
> Sagte ja schon, der Wagen ist gerade mal ein Monat im Besitzt. Erstmal testen, wie lange der gut geht. Später kann man man sich auch eventuell die original teile wieder einbauen.



Wenn du ihn gerade hast, dann fahr ihn erst mal um sich daran zu gewöhnen, was ändern kannst du immer noch.
Die Felgen sehen jedenfalls gut aus und die M3 Spiegel haben auch was.
Die beiden Endrohre sind fett, das wirkt immer.


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Pagani Zonda R Rundenzeiten-Rekordfahrt Nürburgring: Schnellster Rennwagen auf der Nordschleife | sport auto
> 
> Amis kriegen einfach keine schnellen und dynamischen autos hin, die können halt nun mal nur viel hubraum und  viel blech


Jetzt vergleichst du einen Rennwagen mit einem Straßenzugelassenen. 
Und so langsam und undynamisch ist die Corvette nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

der zonda F ist auch strassenzugelassen. und auch ein Zonda F ist schneller als deine Viper  Koenigsegg ebenfalls. Zonda R kann in anderen ländern auch ne zulassung bekommen, in D-land hat er glaube ich keine?. GUmpert apollo ist auch schneller. Alle zugelassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Die amerikanische Automobilkultur unterscheidet sich eben von der europäischen. Jeder hat andere Anspprüche und wenn du mal mit einem Auto über US Highways gefahren bist, dann fragst du dir, wieso die Autos laut VW/Benz/BWM und Co. immer sportlicher werden müssen.


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der zonda F ist auch strassenzugelassen. und auch ein Zonda F ist schneller als deine Viper   Koenigsegg ebenfalls. Zonda R kann in anderen ländern auch ne zulassung  bekommen, in D-land hat er glaube ich keine?. GUmpert apollo ist auch  schneller. Alle zugelassen


Du hast den R als Vergleich herangezogen, der hat keine Zulassung. Und welche Viper?


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die amerikanische Automobilkultur unterscheidet sich eben von der europäischen. Jeder hat andere Anspprüche und wenn du mal mit einem Auto über US Highways gefahren bist, dann fragst du dir, wieso die Autos laut VW/Benz/BWM und Co. immer sportlicher werden müssen.



Wenn du mal mit einem Mustang auf deutschen Landstraßen gefahren bist, dann weißt du auch warum solche "Autos" bei uns nicht verkauft werden. Das erinnert eher an motorbootfahren und hat nichts mit Kontrolle oder Präzision zu tun.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Du hast den R als Vergleich herangezogen, der hat keine Zulassung. Und welche Viper?


aber der F. Und der apollo. Und der CCXR


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2011)

klar können die nur gerade aus fahren. Mir geht es einfach darum, dass hier einfach gesagt wird, die Amis sind zu blöd zum Motorbau. 

Einzelstücke sind es alle. 9ff hat sein 900PS triebwerk erst im 738 anlauf zu einer kompletten testfahrt überreden können.
Der 6,3 Liter AMG Motor ist auch nicht wirklich Toll, eher 30 jahre alte technik. Fehlt nur noch die unten liegende Nockenwelle (Corvettemotor). Aber es wird aus prinzip so beibehalten. Wird jetzt ja überholt wegen Umwelt usw.

Die Amis haben da ein ganz anderes denken als wir. Dort zählt Hubraum. Ob das nun gut ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt.

Aber ob ich nun ein 4 Liter Ami fahre, der 12 Liter trinkt, oder einen 1,8t der 11 Liter trinkt. Das ist doch nun egal. Ja wir haben die bessere Abgasnorm, aber deswegen gleich zu behaupten, die Amis können keine Motoren bauen, halte ich für falsch.

Also wirklich! heir werden Autos verglichen wo das ein ab 50.000€ zu haben ist und das andere gebraucht bei knapp 1 Mil. losgeht. Was soll das denn. Ich möchte gern sehen wie man sich Tag ein Tag aus in den Zonda zehrt. Einkaufen muss man auch mal usw. 
Ist ja das gleiche als wenn ich sag, meine Auto ist geiler als nen BMW X5 M. LOL


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber ob ich nun ein 4 Liter Ami fahre, der 12 Liter trinkt, oder einen 1,8t der 11 Liter trinkt. Das ist doch nun egal. Ja wir haben die bessere Abgasnorm, aber deswegen gleich zu behaupten, die Amis können keine Motoren bauen, halte ich für falsch.



Die können es bestimmt, nur leider haben sie es bis heute vergessen es zu beweisen  .
Aber ich denke mal es hat Gründe wieso deutsche Hersteller mehr Geld in den USA mit Autos verdienen als US Hersteller in Deutschland.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> klar können die nur gerade aus fahren. Mir geht es einfach darum, dass hier einfach gesagt wird, die Amis sind zu blöd zum Motorbau.
> 
> Einzelstücke sind es alle. 9ff hat sein 900PS triebwerk erst im 738 anlauf zu einer kompletten testfahrt überreden können.
> Der 6,3 Liter AMG Motor ist auch nicht wirklich Toll, eher 30 jahre alte technik. Fehlt nur noch die unten liegende Nockenwelle (Corvettemotor). Aber es wird aus prinzip so beibehalten. Wird jetzt ja überholt wegen Umwelt usw.
> ...


Ich sag ja nicht dass sie keine motoren bauen können. Ich sag, dass sie keine guten bauen können 

Und wenn du dir mal die königsklasse der motoren, die Marinemotoren anguckst, dann weisst du wovon ich rede 
Vergleich da mal n Motor von meinetwegen CAT und MTU, dann weisst du was deutsches know-how ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mit einem Mustang auf deutschen Landstraßen gefahren bist, dann weißt du auch warum solche "Autos" bei uns nicht verkauft werden. Das erinnert eher an motorbootfahren und hat nichts mit Kontrolle oder Präzision zu tun.



Ich hab doch gesagt, dass die beiden Kulturen im Autofahren eine andere ist.
Ich hab jedefalls noch kein Gedränge und Lichthupen auf US Highways gesehen und "anschiebene" TDIs.


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber der F. Und der apollo. Und der CCXR


Ja, der Apollo. Wahnsinnige 15 Sekunden schneller als ein Auto das von Amerikanern gebaut wurde.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ja, der Apollo. Wahnsinnige 15 Sekunden schneller als ein Auto das von Amerikanern gebaut wurde.


Ja, 15 sekunden. Wenn du dich mit rennsport auskennen würdest, dann wüsstest du, dass 15 sekunden welten, wenn nich galaxien sind 

@Quanti: Wie wollen die auf ihren Highways schon drängeln mit den lahmen kisten


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Dafür brauchen Apollo und Co. dann auch 1000PS und das hinzubekommen. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Quanti: Wie wollen die auf ihren Highways schon drängeln mit den lahmen kisten



Ach, ich hab schon schicke US Autos gefahren, wenn ich für Länger da bin, da nehme ich extra ein Auto, das ich nicht kenne, wie letztens den Caddy und der war schon sehr geil, mit Head up Display.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt, dass die beiden Kulturen im Autofahren eine andere ist.
> Ich hab jedefalls noch kein Gedränge und Lichthupen auf US Highways gesehen und "anschiebene" TDIs.



In den USA sterben mehr Menschen bei Unfällen ohne weitere Beteiligte (mit sich selbst verursachte Unfälle) als bei uns mit allen Verkehsmitteln zusammen (in allen nur denkbaren Variationen).

Ich denke mal wenn sie ESP auf breiter Front einführen werden einige tausend Menschen pro Jahr weniger drauf gehen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Quanti: Wie wollen die auf ihren Highways schon drängeln mit den lahmen kisten



In den USA sind auch die meisten deutschen Modelle extrem niedrig abgeregelt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür brauchen Apollo und Co. dann auch 1000PS und das hinzubekommen.


der apollo hat 650 PS....

Aber unsere autos kriegen wenigstens 1000 PS raus und können damit noch einigermasen weit fahren. Die amis kriegen das höchstens aus ihren mega bigblocks raus, und müssen den "motor" alle paar kilometer generalüberholen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber unsere autos kriegen wenigstens 1000 PS raus und können damit noch einigermasen weit fahren. Die amis kriegen das höchstens aus ihren mega bigblocks raus, und müssen den "motor" alle paar kilometer generalüberholen



Ein Big block hat schon was, Hubraum satt und eben einfach gestrickt, mit seiner einzigen Nockenwelle.
Dagegen stehen deutsche Motoren, die deutlich mehr Schäden einfahren können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Big block hat schon was, Hubraum satt und eben einfach gestrickt, mit seiner einzigen Nockenwelle.
> Dagegen stehen deutsche Motoren, die deutlich mehr Schäden einfahren können.



Solche Vergleiche hinken. Da amerikanische Motoren im Normalbetrieb nicht so gefordert werden wie bei uns, Stichwort: "German Autobahn"  .


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2011)

Sagen wir mal so, Die Amis können gute Motoren bauen. Standhaft, bulligen Sound und massig Leistung.
Die anderen, wir, bauen da eher Motoren die auf stand der (unseren) technik sind, wo es auf Umweltbewustsein ankommt. Verbrauch und Abgasverhalten sind bei uns der entscheiden Teil, der sagt, kauf das Auto.
Der Ami sagt eher "komm mir bloss nicht mit so nem 4Zyl. Quatsch".
Dort sind auch genau wie bei uns Audi, Benz usw. Luxuswagen, die für viele einfach zu teuer sind.

Ich sehe es nicht ein gleich tausende von Euros aus zu geben nur damit ich die neue Abgasnorm erfülle oder der nen Liter weniger trinkt. Da würde ich eher V8 fahren. Mir kann auch keiner erzählen, das die neuen 2,0TFSI so sparsam sind, dass ich von heut auf morgen 3 Lier weniger verbrauchen würde. Klar liegt es an mir, wie ich fahre, aber um das Umweltbewustsein an den Tag zu legen, um auf sowas rücksicht zu nehmen, bin ich noch zu jung! Sicher ein TT-RS ist ein schickes Auto mit einem tollen Motor drin, aber das will man sich auch gut bezahlen lassen. Und ganau das ist der Punkt. 
Die Russpartikelfiltergeschichte kann da genau Landen. Es bringt auch nichts, wenn wir hier die tollsten und sparsamsten Motoren bauen, und 3/4 der Erde trotzdem nichts hinbekommt. Es ist halt das EGO, was beim Rest im Weg steht. Sie könnten alle wenn sie wollten, nur wollen sie nicht, weils sich nicht verkauft, ausserhalb Europas!


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

Viel hubraum und wenig leistung = lange lebensdauer.
Aber lass mal n amimotor mit 2 liter und 200 PS gegen einen selbigen aus D-land fahren, wollen wir wetten wer öfters defekte hat?


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ja, 15 sekunden. Wenn du dich mit rennsport auskennen würdest, dann wüsstest du, dass 15 sekunden welten, wenn nich galaxien sind


Ja, die Corvette ist echt eine Schnecke. Kommt gerade mal so in die Top10.


Gumpert Apollo Sport 7.24 min
Porsche 911 GT2 RS 7.24 min
Porsche Carrera GT 7.32 min 
Porsche 911 GT2 7.33 min
Pagani Zonda F 7.33 min
Porsche 911 GT3 RS 7.33 min
Koenigsegg CCR  7.34 min
Ruf Rt12 7.35 min
Ferrari 458 Italia 7.38 min
Corvette ZR1 7.38 min


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Viel hubraum und wenig leistung = lange lebensdauer.
> Aber lass mal n amimotor mit 2 liter und 200 PS gegen einen selbigen aus D-land fahren, wollen wir wetten wer öfters defekte hat?



Bald werden wirs wissen, Ford baut in den Explorer jetzt auch den "deutschen" Ford 4 Zylinder TurboDI Motor (bekannt aus dem Mondeo) ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Solche Vergleiche hinken. Da amerikanische Motoren im Normalbetrieb nicht so gefordert werden wie bei uns, Stichwort: "German Autobahn"  .



Das ist doch mal wieder Unsinn. Ein US V8 ist nicht weniger Standfest als ein deutscher V8, nur ist er eben einfach zu handhaben, wenns ein Stoßstangenmotor ist.
Aber die sind halt auch nicht überall mehr vertreten, die meisten haben inzwischen auch oben liegende Nockenwellen, einfach weil der Emissionsausstoß das mit sich bringt. Warum wohl werden kaum Diesel in den USA verkauft?
Weil sie die gleichen Grenzwerte einhalten müssen wie die Benziner und das können sie nicht.
In Europa hat die Autolobby ein Freifahrtschein bekommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, Die Amis können gute Motoren bauen. Standhaft, bulligen Sound und massig Leistung.


-Sound ist geschmackssache. Können wir auch.
- Standhaft? Naja, nicht unbedingt. Und wenn, dann bezahlst du diese standhaftigkeit mit enormen verbrauchswerten und wenig leistungsausbeute



1821984 schrieb:


> Die anderen, wir, bauen da eher Motoren die auf stand der (unseren) technik sind, wo es auf Umweltbewustsein ankommt. Verbrauch und Abgasverhalten sind bei uns der entscheiden Teil, der sagt, kauf das Auto.


- Und trotzdem sind unsere motoren um ein vielfaches in der literleistung überlegen. Und das bei niedrigerem verbrauch.

Zu guter letzt: Schonmal die verarbeitungsqualität, die fahreigenschaften, fahrwerk, lenkung usw von ami-autos und deutschen autos verglichen? 


@fctriesel: meinste das ironisch? wenn ja, dann haste was verpasst^^
Zum vergleich zu den wirklichen Top10 autos ist die Corvette nämlich echt ne "lahme schnecke"


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Verbrauch und *Abgasverhalten *sind bei uns der entscheiden Teil, der sagt, kauf das Auto.



Das ist Bullshit, die Abgasgrenzwerte werden von der Autolobby diktiert und nicht von Europa.
Guck dir Kalifornien an, dann weißt du, was strenge Grenzwerte sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal wieder Unsinn. Ein US V8 ist nicht weniger Standfest als ein deutscher V8, nur ist er eben einfach zu handhaben, wenns ein Stoßstangenmotor ist.



Nö. Jeder Kenner von US Cars in Deutschland kann dir vorrechnen was du alles an einem entsprechenden US Car modifizieren musst damit es in Deutschland haltbar ist (z.B. Kühlung). Das lässt Rückschlüsse auf die eingentlich gedachte Belastung zu.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum wohl werden kaum Diesel in den USA verkauft?



Das hat historische Gründe. Z.B. versuchte GM einfach einen Otto-V8 auf Diesel umzustellen, was dazu führte das diese unter den erhöhten Drücken/ Belastungen verreckt sind und so dafür gesorgt haben das das Image von Dieselmotoren denkbarst schlecht ist. Weitere Gründe sind z.B. die Tankstellen an denen es oftmals nur Truck-Diesel aus der Monster-Zapfpistole gibt, etc... .

Übrigens falls du dich für Automobilgeschichte interessierst kann ich dir den AMS Channel empfehlen. Da laufen den ganzen Tag Dokus nur zum Thema Auto. Leider fast alle aus amerikanischer Hand, so daß es tw. ein wenig befremdlich ist wieviel Fehlinformation über europäische Hersteller gestreut wird. Vorhin lief was über die Geschichte von MB, kam auch was über den SLR und sein Ansprechverhalten des Turbos (er hat einen Kompressor)  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nö. Jeder Kenner von US Cars in Deutschland kann dir vorrechnen was du alles an einem entsprechenden US Car modifizeiren musst damit es in Deutschland haltbar ist (z.B. Kühlung). Das lässt Rückschlüsse auf die eingentlich gedachte Belastung zu.



Es gibt deutlich andere Gründe, wieso du ein Auto umrüsten musst.
Außerdem, von was für US Cars redest du? 
Ich kenne jemanden, der sich den neuen Camaro geholt hat und der musst nur den üblichen Lichtkram umrüsten lassen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das hat historische Gründe. Z.B. versuchte GM einfach eine Otto-V8 auf Diesel umzustellen, was dazu führte das diese unter den erhöhten Drücken/ Belastungen verreckt sind und so dafür gesorgt haben das das Image von Dieselmotoren denkbarst schlecht ist. Weitere Gründe sind z.B. die Tankstellen an denen es oftmals nur Truck-Diesel aus der Monster-Zapfpistole gibt, etc...



Das ist aber schon sehr, sehr lange her. Der Diesel wird in den USA nicht steuerlich begünstigt, er muss die gleichen Grenzwerte einhalten. Da verliert er einfach gegen den Benziner und daher ist er nicht sehr verbreitet.
Was würde wohl passieren, wenn der Steuervorteil des Diesels bei uns wegfallen würde?
Wenn die Grenzwerte die gleichen wären wie für Benziner?


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @fctriesel: meinste das ironisch? wenn ja, dann haste was verpasst^^
> Zum vergleich zu den wirklichen Top10 autos ist die Corvette nämlich echt ne "lahme schnecke"


Ich bin nur verantwortlich für das was ich hingeschrieben habe, nicht dafür was du verstehst. 
Mir geht es nicht um die schnellste Rundenzeit in einem rennähnlichen Vergleich, sondern um deine pauschale Aussage zu dummen Amerikanern und deren Motoren.
Und diese Aussage hat sich doch etwas relativiert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt deutlich andere Gründe, wieso du ein Auto umrüsten musst.
> Außerdem, von was für US Cars redest du?
> Ich kenne jemanden, der sich den neuen Camaro geholt hat und der musst nur den üblichen Lichtkram umrüsten lassen.



Ich war bei Geiger wegen eines Camaros und einem Mustang. Insofern drufte ich mir stundenlang anhören was man alles machen (lassen) soll.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon sehr, sehr lange her. Der Diesel wird in den USA nicht steuerlich begünstigt, er muss die gleichen Grenzwerte einhalten. Da verliert er einfach gegen den Benziner und daher ist er nicht sehr verbreitet.
> Was würde wohl passieren, wenn der Steuervorteil des Diesels bei uns wegfallen würde?
> Wenn die Grenzwerte die gleichen wären wie für Benziner?



Du projezierst Californien auf die ganzen Staaten, so stimmt das nicht.
Zwischenzeitlich kommt der Diesel auch aus der Problemecke heraus. Dank MB und VW. Sie fahren mittlerweile ganz ordentliche Dieselquoten in den USA.

Der S350D wurde z.B. nur in den USA angeboten. Diverse Rekordfahrten mit EU6 E-Klassen wurden gemacht und es wird auch ordentlich geworben. Aber ein einmal versautes Image bekommt man nicht von jetzt auf gleich korrigiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Wo sind eigentlich die Japaner? 

Die müssen Autos für den US Markt entwickeln und für den europäischen Markt, *das *sind echte Künstler. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du projezierst Californien auf die ganzen Staaten, so stimmt das nicht.
> Zwischenzeitlich kommt der Diesel auch aus der Problemecke heraus. Dank MB und VW. Sie fahren mittlerweile ganz ordentliche Dieselquoten in den USA.



richtig, aber ich nehme Kalifornien als Maßstab, denn alles andere ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die Japaner?
> 
> Die müssen Autos für den US Markt entwickeln und für den europäischen Markt, *das *sind echte Künstler.


seit wann ist kopieren und klauen eine kunst?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Das machen die Chinesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> richtig, aber ich nehme Kalifornien als Maßstab, denn alles andere ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß.



Ich sag mal zeitgemäß auf Hauptschulniveau. Irgendwelche Schwermetallbomber mit Ökoimage sind OK. Aber sparsame Fahrzeuge sind erstmal schmutzig  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das machen die Chinesen.


und ihre nachbarn genau so. Oder denkst du etwa ernsthaft, die Japsen hätten die ganzen technologien nochmal allein für sich neu erfunden?
Die warten solange, bis die deutschen die neue technik erforscht und ihre fehler ausgemerzt haben, dann bauen sie es billig nach, und machen mit unserer harten arbeit kohle....


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Die Japaner bauen schon sehr lange Auto, länger als VW.


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist Bullshit, die Abgasgrenzwerte werden von der Autolobby diktiert und nicht von Europa.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck dir Kalifornien an, dann weißt du, was strenge Grenzwerte sind.



Ich denke bei den meisten zählt nur, was das Auto noch für Kosten verursacht. Steuern, Verbrauch steht da ganz oben.
ich denke einfach, dass die Amis da anders denken. 

Wenn es im Amiland keine geschwindkeitsbegrenzung geben würde, wie bei uns teilweise, dann würden die Autos auch bei uns ganz normal ohne Umbauten halten. Aber ein Hersteller macht nie mehr als er muss. unsere Hersteller wissen, dass wir es auch ausreizen, und sie würden einen teufel tun, und daran sparen, dass mangels kühlung irgenwas in Po geht. Wir testen die Autos auch so, dass wir sie bauen und sie an jedem Ort auf unserem Planeten fahren, so wir sie aus der Halle gekommen sind. das machen nicht alle so. Die haben aber auch ihren hauptabsatz nicht in Europa sondern bei sich. Wir sind auf den Export angewiesen. Ein cadillac ist das nicht. Warum sollte er also ein Auto bauen, was locker flockig Tachoanschlag über Tage aushalten würde? Darf man da so wie so nicht.
Der Japaner geht das da ganz anders an. Die sind genauso wie wir haben sich aber auf eine landeseigene Leistunggrenze geeinigt, wie wir die Abregelung bei 250 haben dürfen die dort nur 300PS haben. Deswegen streuen die Supras und Skylines auch so nach oben mit bis zu 50PS+ als angegeben.

Der Ami hat aber die Einstellung "hier wohn ich, hier bleib ich". Klar ist es nicht richtig aber ich würde nicht soweit gehen und behaupten die sind zu dumm.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Japaner bauen schon sehr lange Auto, länger als VW.



Wieviele Innovationen findest du erst bei japanischen Autos und dann bei VW/ deutschen Autos und umgekehrt?

Übrigens geh mal an den Pressetagen auf die IAA, dann weißt du wie es aussieht wenn die neuen Kopiervorlagen eingetroffen sind  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich denke bei den meisten zählt nur, was das Auto noch für Kosten verursacht. Steuern, Verbrauch steht da ganz oben.
> ich denke einfach, dass die Amis da anders denken.



Jeder, der ein Auto kauft/fährt, schaut nach den Kosten, denn alles andere ist doch unsinnig, egal ob Deutscher, Amerikaner oder Japaner.



1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn es im Amiland keine geschwindkeitsbegrenzung geben würde, wie bei uns teilweise, dann würden die Autos auch bei uns ganz normal ohne Umbauten halten. Aber ein Hersteller macht nie mehr als er muss. unsere Hersteller wissen, dass wir es auch ausreizen, und sie würden einen teufel tun, und daran sparen, dass mangels kühlung irgenwas in Po geht.



Kannst du nicht so sehen. Wenn es so wäre, würden die Hersteller schon lange auf 120km/h bestehen, denn dann müssten sie nur für diese Geschwindigkeit bauen, was deutlich Kosten senken würde.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieviele Innovationen findest du erst bei japanischen Autos und dann bei VW/ deutschen Autos und umgekehrt?



Hybridantrieb als Beispiel.

Du darfst außerdem nicht VW mit Bosch oder Siemens verwechseln, wenn die ABS oder so erfinden und es dann verkaufen, denen ist es egal, wer es einbaut, Hauptsache sie verkaufen es.
So gesehen waren die Franzosen auch weiter, was den Diesel angeht, Deutsche Autobauer ruhen sich auf ihren Lorbeeren aus und hoffen, dass die Autolobby in Brüssel gute Dienste tut, damit sie weiterhin spritfressende Leistungsmonster bauen können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht so sehen. Wenn es so wäre, würden die Hersteller schon lange auf 120km/h bestehen, denn dann müssten sie nur für diese Geschwindigkeit bauen, was deutlich Kosten senken würde.



Das wäre denkbarst dumm, da deutsche Hersteller im Ausland mit "Autobahn approved" werben.
Sprich es ist ein riesen Wettbewerbsvorteil das jeder weiß, dass man bei uns so schnell fahren kann bis Motorleistung und Luftwiderstand ausgeglichen sind. Und nicht ein Beamter/ Politiker der jegliche Studien und Erkenntnisse ignoriert irgendwas entscheidet.


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hybridantrieb als Beispiel.


Da kennst du wahrscheinlich nicht den Audi DUO:
Audi A4 Avant DUO - Typ B51/8D5 ? Der B5 - Die FAQ zum Thema Audi A4 Typ B5/8D


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hybridantrieb als Beispiel.



Gutes Beispiel. Für meine Aussage.
Ferdinand Porsche hat seinen ersten Hybridwagen schon 1902 gebaut und Audi hatte den Audi duo 1989 offiziell angeboten.
Bei einigen 90er Jahre Japanern entsteht der Eindruck das eine Crew von Toyota bei Audi im Museum war und mit einem Koffer "neuer" Ideen nachhause gefahren ist  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst außerdem nicht VW mit Bosch oder Siemens verwechseln, wenn die ABS oder so erfinden und es dann verkaufen, denen ist es egal, wer es einbaut, Hauptsache sie verkaufen es.
> So gesehen waren die Franzosen auch weiter, was den Diesel angeht, Deutsche Autobauer ruhen sich auf ihren Lorbeeren aus und hoffen, dass die Autolobby in Brüssel gute Dienste tut, damit sie weiterhin spritfressende Leistungsmonster bauen können.



Du darfst Kooperationen nicht mit Zulieferern verwechseln. Übringens hat Porsche in den 90ern etwa 1/3 seines Gewinns mit Auftrags-Engineering verdient.


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieviele Innovationen findest du erst bei japanischen Autos und dann bei VW/ deutschen Autos und umgekehrt?
> 
> Übrigens geh mal an den Messetagen auf die IAA, dann weißt du wie es aussieht wenn die neuen Kopiervorlagen eingetroffen sind  .




Naja ob sies nun nachbauen oder nicht, ist mir egal. aber die japsen verbessern es auch oft, bekommen es haltbarer und bieten es zum Kampfpreis an, weil dort der bandarbeiter nicht den Lohn bekommt, wir wir hier!

Die Roadstergeschichte hat erst mit dem MX5 an fahrt gewonnen. Auch ist mazda der erste Hersteller gewesen, der es sich erlauben hat, ein Cabrio mit Stoff oder blechdach zu bauen.
Mit 6 oder 8 pötten haben sie es dafür nicht so! Die Vtec technik gibt es hier zwar auch, aber so wie es bei Honda arbeitet ist es nirgens anders zu finden!!!
Man kann es nicht alles schlecht reden. Die Optik soll ja Europäisch wirken (verkaufszahlen), aber ich traue einem Japaner mindestens genauso viel zu wie einem BMW oder Audi. Obs dabei genau so gut aussieht ist was anderes. Dafür ist es auch günstiger.

Sie haben aber genauso ihre schwachpunkte wie wir hier, mit unseren Autos. Unsere Autos sind so voll Technik, wenn ich denn höre, dass man nichtmal mehr einfach ein Radio tauschen kann ohne dem Auto beibringen zu müssen (anlernen), das da jetzt ein anderes Radio drin ist, dann bekomm ich die Kriese!!!

Hab heut mal nen Honda CRXX oder wie er heist in Live gesehen. Mich hats fast geschuttelt. Musste mich zwar an die alte zeit (CRX) erinnern aber schön ist das nicht. Mercedes geht mit dem C-klasse Facelift meiner meinung nach auch in die falsche richtung. hat wieder den Opastyle. dabei sah die so gut aus!


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Die Roadstergeschichte hat erst mit dem MX5 an fahrt gewonnen.



Schönes falsches Beispiel.
Der MX5 war nur eine Weiterentwicklung des Lotus Elan (mit mehr Erfiolg).



1821984 schrieb:


> Auch ist mazda der erste Hersteller gewesen, der es sich erlauben hat, ein Cabrio mit Stoff oder blechdach zu bauen.



Doppelt falsch. Zum einen ist es kein Blechdach. Und zum anderen gab es vorher schon den Chrysler Sebring wahlweise mit Stoffdach oder Klappdach.



1821984 schrieb:


> Mit 6 oder 8 pötten haben sie es dafür nicht so! Die Vtec technik gibt es hier zwar auch, aber so wie es bei Honda arbeitet ist es nirgens anders zu finden!!!



VTec ist Schrott. Die Dorfjugend geht drauf ab. In jedem halbwegs seriösen Test verliert Honda damit.
Gab erst vor ein paar Wochen ein Vergleich zwischen VTec und TSi in der AZ. Dort verlor der VTec in allen nur erdenklichen Disziplinen. Extremst bei den Fahrleistung trotz selber Nominalleistung.

Ich denke jede Nation kann irgendetwas besonders gut, bei uns ist es die Automobilindustrie.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Mit 6 oder 8 pötten haben sie es dafür nicht so! Die Vtec technik gibt es hier zwar auch, aber so wie es bei Honda arbeitet ist es nirgens anders zu finden!!!



Liegt halt an Japan, dort leben 120 Millionen Menschen. Es gibt kein Platz, Autos kosten viel Geld, besonders wenn sie hubraumstark sind, daher kommen dort eher kleine Motoren zur Geltung, mit viel Drehzahl.
Dass es dort keine freien Autobahnen gibt, ist auch logisch.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich denke jede Nation kann irgendetwas besonders gut, bei uns ist es die Automobilindustrie.



Nö, Die Waffen/Rüstungsindustrie ist unangefochten Nummer ein.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gab erst vor ein paar Wochen ein Vergleich zwischen VTec und TSi in der AZ. Dort verlor der VTec in allen nur erdenklichen Disziplinen. Extremst bei den Fahrleistung trotz selber Nominalleistung.



Wo wir dann wieder bei Sauger gegen Turbo sind.
Dann hol mal einen Vtec Turbo raus.


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schönes falsches Beispiel.
> Der MX5 war nur eine Weiterentwicklung des Lotus Elan (mit mehr Erfiolg).
> 
> Da hat aber weder Benz noch BMW schnell was gebaut, weil sie gesehen haben, dass es sehr gut läuft.
> ...



Das mag richtig sein, aber zu behaupten, die anderen können es nicht, ist falsch. Aber dieses wird gern gesagt. Wie immer steht P/L ganz vorne. Technik lässt man sich hier sehr teuer bezahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Preis/Leistungsmäßig kannst du deutsche Auto knicken.
Guck dir VW/Audi an, für welches Geld sie ihre Autos in den USA verkaufen müssen, damit sie überhaupt was verkaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das mag richtig sein, aber zu behaupten, die anderen können es nicht, ist falsch. Aber dieses wird gern gesagt. Wie immer steht P/L ganz vorne. Technik lässt man sich hier sehr teuer bezahlen.



Ich sage nicht das andere es nicht können. Nur das wir es am besten können  .
Teuer bezahlen ist immer relativ.
Ob ich mir jetzt einen vermeindlich billigen Japaner oder Koreaner hole für den es die meisten Innovationen meist nicht gibt. Und mehr über den Wertverlust verliere als ich beim kaufen ggfs. mehr bezahlen würde, ist halt auch nur ein Rechenexample.

Aus meiner Perspektive fallen viele der "Billigheimer" sowieso hinten runter, da das was ich suche oftmals garnicht erst von diesen angeboten wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Die allerallermeisten wollen aber nur ein Auto, mit dem sie von A nach B fahren können und das kannst du auch mit einem Dacia machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die allerallermeisten wollen aber nur ein Auto, mit dem sie von A nach B fahren können und das kannst du auch mit einem Dacia machen.



Genau.
Deshalb verkauft auch Dacia vielmehr Autos als MB/ BMW/ Audi zusammen  .
Gerade die Premiummarken fahren weltweit die größten Gewinne ein. D.h. von A nach B ist absolut untergeordnet und den meisten Menschen bedeutet das Auto deutlich mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Warte mal ab, wenn 1,3 Millliarden Chinesen und 1 Milliarde Inder Auto fahren wollen, wo dann die "Premium" Hersteller abbleiben werden. 
Diese Kundschaft kannst du nur mit günstigen Autos bedienen, die wenig verbrauchen und deren Verschrottung schon im Kaufpreis enthalten ist.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> den meisten Menschen bedeutet das Auto deutlich mehr.


Schwanzvergleich.
Aber genau darauf ist die Industrie aufgebaut, weil an sich brauchen 100% der Autobesitzer nur ein Auto um von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, wenn 1,3 Millliarden Chinesen und 1 Milliarde Inder Auto fahren wollen, wo dann die "Premium" Hersteller abbleiben werden.



Es mag sein das man in der 3. Welt wohl nicht vom Esel auf die S-Klasse umsteigt. Aber es ändert nichts an der Falschheit deiner These.
Wenn du dir die Zulassungszahlen in Deutschland anschaust, dann wirst du sehen das in den Top 10 kaum Losermarken vertreten sind, dafür aber sehr viel Hochpreisiges.
Beim Export sieht es noch besser aus, dort verkaufen sich die teuersten Fahrzeuge am besten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleich.
> Aber genau darauf ist die Industrie aufgebaut, weil an sich brauchen 100% der Autobesitzer nur ein Auto um von A nach B zu kommen.



Das hat nichts mit Schwanzvergleich zu tun.
Viele Menschen haben halt Spaß am Auto bzw. am autofahren. Daran kann ich nichts verwerfliches erkennen.

Im übrigen gibt es kaum Konsumbereiche die darüber glücklich wären wenn die Leute nur Minimalfunktionalität erwarten würden.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Schwanzvergleich zu tun.
> Viele Menschen haben halt Spaß am Auto bzw. am autofahren. Daran kann ich nichts verwerfliches erkennen.


Natürlich zählt Spaß ne Rolle beim Autofahren, aber wenn man sich auf das Grundprinzip vom Auto bezihet ist es halt nur von A nach B zu kommen. Alles andere sind nette extras. Denn man kommt mit nem Corsa genauso von A nach B wie mit nem A8. Nur in welchem Tempo und mit welchem Prestige man von A nach B kommt ist halt die Frage vom Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es mag sein das man in der 3. Welt wohl nicht vom Esel auf die S-Klasse umsteigt. Aber es ändert nichts an der Falschheit deiner These.
> Wenn du dir die Zulassungszahlen in Deutschland anschaust, dann wirst du sehen das in den Top 10 kaum Losermarken vertreten sind, dafür aber sehr viel Hochpreisiges.
> Beim Export sieht es noch besser aus, dort verkaufen sich die teuersten Fahrzeuge am besten.



Wer redet denn von Deutschland? 
Deutschland ist unwichtig, dort leben nur 80 Millionen Menschen, der Automarkt ist gesättigt, die Felle verteilt.
Die großen Märkte sind in Asien zu finden, meinet wegen auch noch Osteuropa, je nach finanzielle Lage.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Schwanzvergleich zu tun.
> Viele Menschen haben halt Spaß am Auto bzw. am autofahren. Daran kann ich nichts verwerfliches erkennen.



Für mich muss ein Auto praktisch sein und angemessen, alles andere ist unwichtig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Alles andere sind nette extras. Denn man kommt mit nem Corsa genauso von A nach B wie mit nem A8. Nur in welchem Tempo und mit welchem Prestge man von A nach B kommt ist halt die Frage vom Geld.



Genau und ein Fernseher soll nur Nachrichten übertragen, mit einem Computer nur Briefe schreiben, .... 
Für irgendwelche Kiddies und andere bemitleidenswerte Gestalten ist das Auto nur Statussymbol. Alle anderen erfreuen sich einfach an ihrem Blech  .


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warte mal ab, wenn 1,3 Millliarden Chinesen und 1 Milliarde Inder Auto fahren wollen, wo dann die "Premium" Hersteller abbleiben werden.


Gerade das ist der größte Wachstumsmarkt, auch für die deutschen Premiumhersteller.
Nicht umsonst haben alle eine Langversion der Modelle in ihrem Programm, exklusiv für den chinesischen Markt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von Deutschland?
> Deutschland ist unwichtig, dort leben nur 80 Millionen Menschen, der Automarkt ist gesättigt, die Felle verteilt.
> Die großen Märkte sind in Asien zu finden, meinet wegen auch noch Osteuropa, je nach finanzielle Lage.



Was glaubst du wo der 5er BMW, A6, ... in einer Langversion angeboten werden? Wohin die meisten deutschen 12 Zylinder verkauft werden? .....



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für mich muss ein Auto praktisch sein und angemessen, alles andere ist unwichtig.



Für dich!
Aber wenn das Auto nur Mittel zum Zweck ist, dann ist es schon erstaunlich wieviel Geld die Menschen bereit sind dafür zu bezahlen und wieso an der Tankstelle im Regal die Autozeitungen nicht gerade neben dem Fachblatt für Brotmaschinen liegen.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Genau und ein Fernseher soll nur Nachrichten übertragen, mit einem Computer nur Briefe schreiben, ....
> Für irgendwelche Kiddies und andere bemitleidenswerte Gestalten ist das Auto nur Statussymbol. Alle anderen erfreuen sich einfach an ihrem Blech  .


Nene beim Fernseher würd ich da auch eher auf das Aüßere beziehen. Da man mit ner Röhre das Selbe wie mit nem LCD/LED-Tv sehen kann. Nur in welcher Qulität, auf was für ner Größe und wie das halt aussieht is auch wieder Frage des Geldes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Gerade das ist der größte Wachstumsmarkt, auch für die deutschen Premiumhersteller.
> Nicht umsonst haben alle eine Langversion der Modelle in ihrem Programm, exklusiv für den chinesischen Markt.



Aber wie viele Menschen bedient das?
Die breite Masse hat noch nicht das Geld für ein Auto, aber sie werden es irgendwann haben und dann kaufen sie garantiert keine S-Klasse in der Lang Version.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für dich!
> Aber wenn das Auto nur Mittel zum Zweck ist, dann ist es schon erstaunlich wieviel Geld die Menschen bereit sind dafür zu bezahlen und wieso an der Tankstelle im Regal die Autozeitungen nicht gerade neben dem Fachblatt für Brotmaschinen liegen.



Und für die meisten Amerikaner auch, oder wieso gibts dort den VW Golf für 20k Dollar, während der bei uns 30k Euro kostet?


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Nene beim Fernseher würd ich da auch eher auf das Aüßere beziehen. Da man mit ner Röhre das Selbe wie mit nem LCD/LED-Tv sehen kann. Nur in welcher Qulität, auf was für ner Größe und wie das halt aussieht is auch wieder Frage des Geldes.



Wie beim Auto.
Es gibt Menschen die sich einen 300 Euro Fernseher kaufen und hoch zufrieden sind. Ich würde mir sowas nichtmal ins Klo hängen.
Es gibt Menschen die kaufen einen Dacia und sind stolz wie Bolle auf ihren Neuwagen. Ich würde mit sowas nichtmal meine Gartenabfälle wegfahren.

Jeder muss für sich entscheiden welchen Anspruch er hat und was es ihm wert ist.
Für Elektronik und Auto zahle ich "gerne", für andere Dinge vielleicht weniger.
Ist halt immer eine Sache wofür man sich begeistert oder eben nicht.
Ich würde nur halt niemandem unterstellen der meine Interessen nicht teilt das er etwas nur als "Schwanzvergleich" betreibt. Sowas hat immer den faden Beigeschmack der Neiddebatte.


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wie viele Menschen bedient das?
> Die breite Masse hat noch nicht das Geld für ein Auto, aber sie werden es irgendwann haben und dann kaufen sie garantiert keine S-Klasse in der Lang Version.


Genauso wie heute auch, sogar in Deutschland.
Trotzdem stehen die Premiumhersteller an der Spitze der Zulassungszahlen. Denn die haben durchaus auch handlichere Modelle im Angebot als eine S-Klasse. Diese Größe zählt nicht gerade als Volumenmarkt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wie viele Menschen bedient das?
> Die breite Masse hat noch nicht das Geld für ein Auto, aber sie werden es irgendwann haben und dann kaufen sie garantiert keine S-Klasse in der Lang Version.



Mit der Masse macht man Umsatz. Mit der Klasse macht man Gewinn.
VW hat eine Umsatzrendite von 700,- Euro pro Fahrzeug. Porsche von 15.000,- Euro.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und für die meisten Amerikaner auch, oder wieso gibts dort den VW Golf für 20k Dollar, während der bei uns 30k Euro kostet?



Der amerikanische Golf ist weder identisch zum deutschen, noch kannst du die Preise eins zu eins vergleichen. Angefangen von US = netto, Deutschland = brutto, andere Ausstattung, tw. andere Motoren, tw. andere Fahrwerke, tw. Speedlimitierte Fahrzeuge, ..... .
Der Vergleich hinkt einfach von A bis Z.
Beim BMW kann man ganz gut vergleichen. Dummerweise kommt unter nichtberücksichtigung des Wechselkursunterschieds ungefähr der gleiche Endpreis raus. Und den Wechselkurs kann man schlecht mitberücksichtigen, da der Amerikaner der in Dollar bezahlt wird schlecht auf Euro basis kalkulieren kann. Sprich er bekommt ja keine Gehaltserhöhung nur weil sein Geld gerade im Ausland weniger wert ist.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Jeder muss für sich entscheiden welchen Anspruch er hat und was es ihm wert ist.
> Für Elektronik und Auto zahle ich "gerne", für andere Dinge vielleicht weniger.
> Ist halt immer eine Sache wofür man sich begeistert oder eben nicht.
> Ich würde nur halt niemandem unterstellen der meine Interessen nicht teilt das er etwas nur als "Schwanzvergleich" betreibt. Sowas hat immer den faden Beigeschmack der Neiddebatte.


Ich meinte ja nur das unsere Industrie auf "Schwanzvergleich" aufgebaut is, da es immer welche geben die halt für ihren Intressenberiech das Beste haben möchten.
Wäre unsere Industrie nich auf "Schwanzvergleich" ausgelegt, würde es nur Einheitsbrei geben und schon gar keine Luxusgüter, oder Dinge die aus dem Einheitsbrei besonders hervorstechen.
Ich bin ja selber bereit für meine Intressenberieche mehr Ged auszugeben als nötig, damit ich etwas "Luxus" in diesem Bereich genießen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der amerikanische Golf ist weder identisch zum deutschen, noch kannst du die Preise eins zu eins vergleichen. Angefangen von US = netto, Deutschland = brutto, andere Ausstattung, tw. andere Motoren, tw. andere Fahrwerke, tw. Speedlimitierte Fahrzeuge, ..... .



Das ist kompletter Unsinn. Der US Golf GTI hat den gleichen Motor wie in Deutschland, das gleiche Getriebe und die gleichen Fahrleistungen.
Dass das Fahrwerk den US Bedürfnissen angepasst ist, ist klar, da sportliche Härte in den USA belächelt wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja nur das unsere Industrie auf "Schwanzvergleich" aufgebaut is, da es immer welche geben die halt für ihren Intressenberiech das Beste haben möchten.
> Wäre unsere Industrie nich auf "Schwanzvergleich" ausgelegt, würde es nur Einheitsbrei geben und schon gar keine Luxusgüter, oder Dinge die aus dem Einheitsbrei besonders hervorstechen.
> Ich bin ja selber bereit für meine Intressenberieche mehr Ged auszugeben als nötig, damit ich etwas "Luxus" in diesem Bereich genießen kann.



Natürlich ist der Markt ein Wettbewerb (in jedem Lebensbereich).
Und zum Glück ist es auch so. Das Schlimmste wäre der von dir angesprochene Einheitsbrei. Das wäre Langeweile pur.

Und wie gesagt für uns hier ist es gut das unsere Gütter weltweit sehr gefragt sind. Das sichert unser aller einkommen.
Ist übrigens auch ein Grund für mich ein deutsches Auto zu kaufen.


----------



## fctriesel (19. Februar 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Wäre unsere Industrie nich auf "Schwanzvergleich" ausgelegt, würde es nur Einheitsbrei geben und schon gar keine Luxusgüter, oder Dinge die aus dem Einheitsbrei besonders hervorstechen.
> Ich bin ja selber bereit für meine Intressenberieche mehr Ged auszugeben als nötig, damit ich etwas "Luxus" in diesem Bereich genießen kann.


Widersprichst du dir damit nicht selbst? Einerseits Luxusgüter zum Schwanzvergleich, andererseits um den eigenen Lebenstandart anzuheben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

In Deutschland werden Gegenstände, wie Autos aber immer sehr gerne als Statussymbol genommen.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Markt ein Wettbewerb (in jedem Lebensbereich).


Mehr wollt ich auch nich sagen, sollte jz nich so rüberkommen das jeder nur minimalistisch kaufen sollte und das man die Produkte nur nutzt für das, wofür sie geschaffen wurden.


fctriesel schrieb:


> Widersprichst du dir damit nicht selbst?  Einerseits Luxusgüter zum Schwanzvergleich, andererseits um den eigenen  Lebenstandart anzuheben?


Nö?
Ich sag doch nur wie ITpassion oben im Zitat, dass jeder Lebensbereich ein Wettbewerb is bzw Schwazvergleich ist. Und ich glaube jeder von uns macht in diesem "Wettbewerb" mit, oder kauft sich hier jmd immer nur das was er braucht und nie "Luxuxsgüter" bzw Dinge die man nich braucht, trotzdem haben will?


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist kompletter Unsinn. Der US Golf GTI hat den gleichen Motor wie in Deutschland, das gleiche Getriebe und die gleichen Fahrleistungen.
> Dass das Fahrwerk den US Bedürfnissen angepasst ist, ist klar, da sportliche Härte in den USA belächelt wird.



Beim Golf ist es sehr ähnlich. Aber dann auch beim Preis, er geht netto bei $23.695 los und bei uns netto bei 22.920 Euro. Vom Wechselkurs hat wie bereits erwähnt der Amerikaner nichts.

Im übrigen ist bei uns der Golf nicht bei 210 km/h abgeregelt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In Deutschland werden Gegenstände, wie Autos aber immer sehr gerne als Statussymbol genommen.



Manche nehmen dafür ihren P3nis. Sollen wir uns deshalb nicht mehr daran erfreuen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Was hat denn das wieder mit Statussymbol zu tun? 
Wenn der Nachbar einen Benz hat, dann muss man selbst einen besseren Benz haben.
Wenn der Nachbar ein tolles Boot hat, dann muss man selbst ein besseres Boot haben.
Solche Dinge sehen ich täglich.
Aber eben nur hier, in den USA ist das halt nicht so, da interessiert es auch niemanden, wer was verdient. Da sagt man, was man bekommt.
In Deutschland wird ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht.
Selbst letztens, als der Dschungelmitstreiter gefragt wurde, was er denn bekommen hat, sagte er es nicht, sonder drugste rum.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn das wieder mit Statussymbol zu tun?



Stichwort Schwanzvergleich. Na, jetzt der Groschen gefallen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Nachbar einen Benz hat, dann muss man selbst einen besseren Benz haben.
> Wenn der Nachbar ein tolles Boot hat, dann muss man selbst ein besseres Boot haben.
> Solche Dinge sehen ich täglich.
> Aber eben nur hier, in den USA ist das halt nicht so, da interessiert es auch niemanden, wer was verdient. Da sagt man, was man bekommt.
> ...



Damit beschreibst du schön die deutsche Neidgesellschaft.
hat mit mir aber eher weniger zu tun. Ich erfreue mich an schönen Autos. Bin gestern eine AM mindestens 10 km hinterhergefahren einfach nur um ihn zu sehen, zu hören. 

Ich persönlich erhebe nicht den Anspruch das jeder so denken muss wie ich. Wer glaubt er müsse sich einen Benz kaufen weil der Nachbar einen hat, dann soll er es tun. Immerhin kurbelt das unsere Wirtschaft an. Und vielleicht freut sich der unfreiwillige Neu-Benz-Besitzer dann doch am Fahrzeug und kommt auf den Geschmack.

Wenn du Spaß daran hast alles zu offenbaren, dann darfst du gerne deinen Einkommensteuerbescheid online stellen. Mich würde es zwar nicht interessieren. Aber wenn du dich dann freier fühlst, nur zu.
Ich würde es nicht machen. Da kann man nur verlieren, entweder kommt wieder der böse Schwanzvergleich oder Spenden aus Mitleid. Viel oder wenig liegt halt auch immer im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stichwort Schwanzvergleich. Na, jetzt der Groschen gefallen?



Den ich aber nicht reingebracht habe. 
Mir geht es nur darum, dass ein Auto heute als Teil der Evolution ist, damit will man das Weibchen anlocken, es auf sich aufmerksam machen.
Die Wohnung/Haus wird als Nest dargestellt, für die (möglichen)Nachkommen.
Alles dient nur einem Zweck, dem Bürsten. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Damit beschreibst du schön die deutsche Neidgesellschaft.



Die leider sehr weit entwickelt ist, wenn ich da andere Länder anschaue.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du Spaß daran hast alles zu offenbaren, dann darfst du kerne deinen Einkommensteuerbescheid online stellen. Mich würde es zwar nicht interessieren. Aber wenn du dich dann freier fühlst, nur zu.



Warum sollte ich das machen?
Aber mich stört es nicht, wenn jemand mich danach frag, dann gebe ich ihm unter Umständen eine Auskunft.
Als ich in den USA gearbeitet habe, wusste jeder, was der andere verdient, das hat niemanden gestört.
So weiß man auch, ob man den Job gut macht oder ob der andere besser ist, denn alleine an der Leistung richtet sich die Entlohnung, nicht wie bei uns, an der lang andauernden Zugehörigkeit zur Firma.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das machen?
> Aber mich stört es nicht, wenn jemand mich danach frag, dann gebe ich ihm unter Umständen eine Auskunft.
> Als ich in den USA gearbeitet habe, wusste jeder, was der andere verdient, das hat niemanden gestört.
> So weiß man auch, ob man den Job gut macht oder ob der andere besser ist, denn alleine an der Leistung richtet sich die Entlohnung, nicht wie bei uns, an der lang andauernden Zugehörigkeit zur Firma.



Geld ist für mich nur Mittel zum Zweck, nicht mein Hobby.
Insofern interessiert es mich nicht wer wieviel davon hat.
Autos interessieren mich sehr. Deshalb interessiert mich alles was in irgendeiner Form mit Autos zu tun hat. Habe mir neulich sogar einen einstündigen Beitrag über die Firmengeschichte von Opel angeschaut. Ok ich habe nur nicht weggeschaltet weil ich unter dem Erbrochenem die Fernbedienung nicht gefunden habe  . Quatsch, Spaß beiseite. Ich sauge alles im Bereich Auto auf. Wie gesagt ist eben mein Ding.
Nur käme ich halt nie auf die Idee irgendjemandem erstmal zu unterstellen das er sich sein Auto nicht für sich sondern "für den Nachbar" gekauft hat.

Man muss halt auch gönne könne .


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Aber du arbeitest um Leben zu können und nicht anders rum.
Würdest du nichts machen, könntest du dir auch keine neuen Autos kaufen.

Ich muss da nur ein paar Anwälte in der Firma meines Schwiegervaters angucken. Da wird der Porsche Cayenne nur deswegen gekauft, weil der "Freund" von der Uni, der in einer anderen Kanzlei arbeitet, sich gerade den Q7 gekauft hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber du arbeitest um Leben zu können und nicht anders rum.
> Würdest du nichts machen, könntest du dir auch keine neuen Autos kaufen.



Das stimmt.
Eben Mittel zum Zweck. Deshalb arbeite ich auch nur von Montag bis Donnerstag  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss da nur ein paar Anwälte in der Firma meines Schwiegervaters angucken. Da wird der Porsche Cayenne nur deswegen gekauft, weil der "Freund" von der Uni, der in einer anderen Kanzlei arbeitet, sich gerade den Q7 gekauft hat.



Solche "Menschen" kenne ich auch. Spezialisten die nicht wissen wie sie ihren M5 von 400 auf 507 PS umstellen und denken das SMGIII wäre eine Automatik  .
Aber von solchen Leuten halte ich mich fern. Mit Gleichgesinnten diskutiert es sich schöner. Als mit irgendwelchen Spzies die unser Hobby als "Prothese" zweckentfremden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Solche Typen siehst du aber häufig, eben weil sie zu viel Geld haben und nicht wissen wohin damit.
Und sie kennen sich schon aus, so ist das nicht, deswegen wird ja der Cayenne genommen, weil er auch ein Geländewagen ist, aber dann der Turbo, weil er mehr leistet als der Q7 und natürlich auch, und das ist der Hauptpunkt, weil er mehr gekostet hat.


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meiner hatte ab Werk schon 255er rundum drauf.
> Anders wären die 350 Nm ab 1.600 Upm kaum sinnvoll aus dem Stand nutzbar und selbst so ist es im ersten Gang grenzwertig.


Interessant. Dann frag ich mich aber, wie hier 500 Nm mit 225ern auf die Straße kamen - ohne jemals einen Strich zu ziehen  

Die Aussage ist allerdings etwas hoch gegriffen. Zumal du mit 11,1 L/100 ja selbst beweist, dass du nicht an jeder Ampel den Kavalier raushängen lassen musst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Interessant. Dann frag ich mich aber, wie hier 500 Nm mit 225ern auf die Straße kamen - ohne jemals einen Strich zu ziehen



Frontantrieb + Turbomotor + deine Daten = Reifenkiller.



McZonk schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist allerdings etwas hoch gegriffen. Zumal du mit 11,1 L/100 ja selbst beweist, dass du nicht an jeder Ampel den Kavalier raushängen lassen musst.



Ich bin auch damals mit 23 Jahren nicht gefahren wie ein Hauptschulabbrecher mit übertriebenem Geltungsbedürfniss. Sprich im Alltag bin ich so gefahren wie der Verkehr um mich rum. Aber ich bin auch mal in 56 Minuten von Hanau nach Erlangen gefahren (Sonntags nachts). Dann kommt auch ein halbwegs vernünftiger Verbrauch raus.


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich 90% der Zeit mit reinem Frontantrieb fährst: Ich wage es mal zu bezweifeln, dass du bei dem 2.0T Probleme mit Pneus <255er Breite haben würdest  Aber die Optik fährt natürlich immer mit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den gleichen Motor und nur Frontantrieb und ich hab noch nicht erlebt, dass der A4 irgendwie am Durchdrehen war, auch jetzt im Winter nicht (auch wenn ich nicht viel gefahren bin).
Das ASR regelt sehr früh, da latscht man einfach aufs Gas und gut, die Elektronik macht den Rest.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich 90% der Zeit mit reinem Frontantrieb fährst: Ich wage es mal zu bezweifeln, dass du bei dem 2.0T Probleme mit Pneus <255er Breite haben würdest  Aber die Optik fährt natürlich immer mit.



Ich fahre zu 100% mit reinem FWD, ist ja auch schliesslich ein Fronttriebler.
Mit den 255er Sommerreifen verliert er bei etwa 5.000 Upm extremst die Traktion, dann haut das ESP rein, als wäre man gegen eine Wand gefahren. Wenn man es abschaltet, geht es mit quietschenden Socken weiter.
Jetzt mit 235er Winterreifen muss man auch in den höheren Gängen halbwegs sensibel umgehen um die Kraft wirklich auf die Straße zu bringen. Es wird schon einen Grund haben wieso die schmalst mögliche Werksbereifung 245er sind.
Ist aber auch logisch, das Auto ist relativ leicht, die Kraft liegt recht früh an, da können die Schlappen nur verlieren.


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fahre zu 100% mit reinem FWD, ist ja auch schliesslich ein Fronttriebler.


Hattest du keinen Quattro?


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hattest du keinen Quattro?



Der erste TT (vor 11 Jahren) hatte Quattro und auch nur 225er Schlappen ab Werk. Mein aktueller TT hat nur FWD und das ist auch OK so, dadurch verbraucht er relativ wenig. Falls ich auf den stärkeren TT wechseln sollte, dann hat er zwangsweise Quattro und die Frage ob oder ob nicht stellt sich mir garnicht erst.


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2011)

Und ich dachte du fährst auch aktuell `nen Quattro - so sind 235er+ natürlich Pflicht und ich will nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Zoon (19. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer glaubt das eine Achse endlos belastbar ist soll mal in einem SL65 AMG volle Lotte aus dem Stand losfahren, das geht nämlich fast nur quer, da die Kiste vor Kraft nicht mehr laufen kann. Sieht zwar lustig aus, frisst aber nur Reifen und bringt fahrdynamisch exakt 0.



Bei dem wird sogar im 1 oder ersten beiden Gängen die Leistung zusätzlich begrenzt um einigermaßen Grip zu bekommen beim Start 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Die amis haben noch NIE ein gutes, konkurenzfähiges auf den markt gebracht. Deutsche Autos sind und bleiben einfach die besten



Oh ja und Zitronenfalter falten Zitronen ...



djnoob schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das doch eher geschmackssache.



rüste den mal lieber zurück, bei dem Motor hast eh nur gegen 20 Jahre alte Golf 2er nen Stich ... Son Kram wie Doppelauspuff - was soll das? Nehms erstmal als Lernauto und leg die Kohle zurück, für was vernünftiges in ein paar Jahren ...




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der zonda F ist auch strassenzugelassen.



Aber der Wagen aus deinen Vergleich ist der R. Mit dem Setup was der da gefahren ist hat der R keine Straßenzulassung. Oder bekommt ihr bei euch Rennslicks eingetragen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Februar 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Oh ja und Zitronenfalter falten Zitronen ...


Du willst also behaupten, amiautos wären qualitativ und technisch besser  als deutsche? Ich glaube DU glaubst dass die falter ihre zitronen  falten...










Zoon schrieb:


> Aber der Wagen aus deinen Vergleich ist der R. Mit  dem Setup was der da gefahren ist hat der R keine Straßenzulassung. Oder  bekommt ihr bei euch Rennslicks eingetragen?


in anderen ländern kann man ihn zulassen. Und Außerdem ist auch ein Zonda F (deutsche strassenzulassung erlaubt) schneller als deine Corvette, er erreichte auf der nordschleife eine zeit von 7:27.xx  sieh es halt ein, amerikanische "supersportler" kommen nicht an europäische ran, dafür sind sie zu schwach, zu schwer, zu schlecht zu handeln etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

Na ja, von Alltagstauglichkeit ist der Zonda aber auch weit entfernt, deutlich weiter als eine Corvette.


----------



## Zoon (20. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Du willst also behaupten, amiautos wären qualitativ und technisch besser als deutsche? Ich glaube DU glaubst dass die falter ihre zitronen falten...



Ich würde dich mal höflichst bitten von deiner "ALL HAIL VAG" Brille runterzukommen. Mittlerweile haben auch andere aufgeholt auch wenn es dir schwer fällt die Augen zu öffnen. Ist ja das schlimmste wie sagt man hier "Fanboy" Gehabe seit langem.

Naja wenn du weiterhin blind glaubst was die in ihrer bunten Prospektwelt behaupten schön und gut - aber hier gehts vielmehr um sachlicheres...

Mir ist persönlich das V8 Geblubbere lieber als so ein Downsizing Quatsch. Und da ist es mir ehrlich gesagt SCHEIßEGAL das VW ja so Megahightechkunststoffe im Innenraum verwendet, verchromte Radioeinbauschächte und anderen unnützen Tünnef ...

Solltest mal in ner Zr-1 und oder Z-06 eine Runde mitfahren. Sicher sind die in der Sportauto "langsamer" als ein Porsche Turbo aber der Grenzbereich immer noch hoch genug als irgend ne Alltagskutsche und das sie von nem Normalfahrer zu erreichen sind.

Wer sich nen Porsche kauft wird sich kaum für ne Vette interessieren und andersrum... trotzdem können Fahrer dieser Marken z.B.: bei den Tourifahrten friedlich nebeneinander existieren ohne sich die Zähne ausn Maul zu kloppen ... Problem erkannt?

Wer sich nen Ami z.B.: bei Geiger holt weiß schon im Voraus das man da noch mehr investieren muss, z.B.: besseres Fahrwerk, standfestere Bremsen etc. aber so ein Auto mit Ecken und Kanten wäre mir als Freizeitspass persönlich lieber als ein 120  % perfektes Irgendwas ohne Seele.

Auch nen Golf R muss man erst bei Rothe Motorsport ein komplettes Roundup verpassen damit das Ding wenigstens etwas Spass fabriziert ... und wo sind wir dann beim Endpreis? 

auch Franzosen haben mittlerweile aufgeholt, man glaube es kaum, Peugeot RCZ, die komplette 1.6 T Motorenserie mit BMW, Renault Megane RS, Clio RS und so weiter. 

VW blubbert schon seit X Jahren dass der Up! "bald" herauskommt  - aber da ist sogar schon längst Duke Nukem auf dem Markt  und andere haben schon ähnliche Konzepte längst in Serie (Fiat MultiAir 2 Zylinder mit Turbo, sogar mit ansehnlichem Auto drumrum).

Aber Straßenversionen vom Dakar Touareg oder ein Sondermodell mit Goldbeplankung für die Scheichs - ja das ist ja ultimativ wichtiger ...
Nicht zu erwähnen das neueste: dass der Tiguan Dauertester bei 4WheelFun gnadenlos durchgerasselt ist wegen der üblichen Dinge. 

Ansonsten ist für mich die Diskussion mit dir beendet, werde sachlich oder in Zukunft "ignore" .


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Mir ist persönlich das V8 Geblubbere lieber als so ein Downsizing Quatsch. Und da ist es mir ehrlich gesagt SCHEIßEGAL das VW ja so Megahightechkunststoffe im Innenraum verwendet, verchromte Radioeinbauschächte und anderen unnützen Tünnef ...



Was ist das für ein Quatsch? Du bekommst deutsche 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12 und 16 Zylinder. Mit Hubräumen von etwa einem bis 8 Liter. Und egal für welchen Motor du dich entscheidest ein schickes Exterieur UND Interieur Design ist mehr oder weniger immer dabei.



Zoon schrieb:


> Wer sich nen Ami z.B.: bei Geiger holt weiß schon im Voraus das man da noch mehr investieren muss, z.B.: besseres Fahrwerk, standfestere Bremsen etc. aber so ein Auto mit Ecken und Kanten wäre mir als Freizeitspass persönlich lieber als ein 120  % perfektes Irgendwas ohne Seele.



Ecken und Kanten sind eins. Mieserable Verarbeitung und lieblose Detaillösungen sind was anderes.
Das Problem mit dem Fahrwerk ist. Wenn es zu simpel konstruiert ist, kannst du machen was du willst aber es bleibt eindimensional. Sprich extrem hart und oder sportlich, oder sehr weich. Aber eine harmonische Abstimmung, wenn das Kind ersteinmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist, wirst du nie hinbekommen. Ist auch logisch. Wenn du dir mal den Aufwand anschaust den deutsche Hersteller treiben um sehr gute Allroundfahrwerke zu konstruieren und erproben.
Klar wenn man Milliarden in Forschung und Entwicklung pumpt kann man die Autos hinterher nicht für ein Taschengeld verkaufen. Da muss man sich entschieden was man will.



Zoon schrieb:


> Auch nen Golf R muss man erst bei Rothe Motorsport ein komplettes Roundup verpassen damit das Ding wenigstens etwas Spass fabriziert ... und wo sind wir dann beim Endpreis?



Das ist kompletter Usninn. Ein Golf R mit werkseitigem DCC Fahrwerk wirst du mit normalem Geld (nicht im Millionenbereich) nicht wirklich verbessern können. Du kannst maximal die Ausrichtung in eine Richtung verstärken.



Zoon schrieb:


> auch Franzosen haben mittlerweile aufgeholt, man glaube es kaum, Peugeot RCZ, die komplette 1.6 T Motorenserie mit BMW, Renault Megane RS, Clio RS und so weiter.



Bei der Gelegenheit darf ich daran erinnern das der Peugeot bislang (annähernd) jeden Vergleichstest verloren hat.
Hier mal ein Beispiel: http://www.it-ihl.de/TT-Haarklein/TT-Coupe.jpg .
Bei annähernd identischer Motorleistung verliert der Peugeot 5 Sekunden auf 180 km/h. Das ist eine komplette Motorklasse. Sprich hätte man gegen den im Vergleich zum Peugeot um 40 PS schwächeren Audi verglichen wären die Werte dichter beisamen als so  .


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist kompletter Usninn. Ein Golf R mit werkseitigem DCC Fahrwerk wirst du mit normalem Geld (nicht im Millionenbereich) nicht wirklich verbessern können. Du kannst maximal die Ausrichtung in eine Richtung verstärken.



Es würde schon mal reichen, wenn man das ESP kompletto abschalten könnte. Insofern disqualifizieren sich diese Schüsseln "GTI, Scirocco, Golf R32 sowieso von selbst. 

Wenn du mit so ner Spaßbremmse überhaupt Spaß haben willst, muss da der Tuner ran. Im Serienzustand sind die Dinger mit ihrer augesetzten Pseudosportlichkeit nicht ernstzunehmen. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Solltest mal in ner Zr-1 und oder Z-06 eine Runde mitfahren. Sicher sind  die in der Sportauto "langsamer" als ein Porsche Turbo aber der  Grenzbereich immer noch hoch genug als irgend ne Alltagskutsche und das  sie von nem Normalfahrer zu erreichen sind.


 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Herr Saurma-Jeltsch gerne mal bei  nichtdeutschen Produkten vom Gas geht. Schließlich hat man Interesse  daran auch zukünftig exklusiv und als erstes mit diversen GTR3 RS usw.  versorgt zu werden, bzw. diese vor der Konkurenz zu testen.

 Insofern, was ich nicht selbst ausprobiert hab, glaub ich nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Es würde schon mal reichen, wenn man das ESP kompletto abschalten könnte. Insofern disqualifizieren sich diese Schüsseln "GTI, Scirocco, Golf R32 sowieso von selbst.



Du bist schlecht informiert. Wenn du jetzt einen Scirocco oder Golf GTi/ R bestellst, dann ist das ESP komplett abschaltbar.
Solltest vielleicht mal ein wenig mehr Fachzeitschriften lesen  .
Hier mal ein Link: VW R models' new ESP system - Autocar.co.uk



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn du mit so ner Spaßbremmse überhaupt Spaß haben willst, muss da der Tuner ran. Im Serienzustand sind die Dinger mit ihrer augesetzten Pseudosportlichkeit nicht ernstzunehmen.



Das ist kein Sportwagen sondern eine sportliche Kompaktklasse. Sprich ein Allrounder. Wenn du einen echten Sportwagen willst, dann würde ich nicht unbedingt in der Kompaktklasse suchen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du bist schlecht informiert. Wenn du jetzt einen Scirocco oder Golf GTi/ R bestellst, dann ist das ESP komplett abschaltbar.
> Solltest vielleicht mal ein wenig mehr Fachzeitschriften lesen  .
> Hier mal ein Link: VW R models' new ESP system - Autocar.co.uk




Momentan kann man noch nix abschalten geschweige denn die Dinger kaufen. Wo bin ich schlecht informiert?:

_"All 2012 model year Sciroccos and Golf GTIs and Rs built from May will be fitted with the new system"_



Übrigengs ist laut deinem Link das ESP auch zukünftig immer noch nicht komplett deaktivierbar:

_"The system will only cut back in should the driver press the brake pedal  in the middle of an ‘emergency’, be it if control of the vehicle is  lost by the driver or if they want the car to straighten up by itself."_


Also, so what. Immer noch Spaßbremsen!  Nur vielleicht nimmer ganz so schlimm. 

Übrigens bin ich ma gespannt, ob es das neue "sportlichere" ESP nur in GB geben wird. Auf die Schnelle hab ich keinen Link für die BRD usw. gefunden.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist kein Sportwagen sondern eine sportliche Kompaktklasse. Sprich  ein Allrounder. Wenn du einen echten Sportwagen willst, dann würde ich  nicht unbedingt in der Kompaktklasse suchen.



Auch das hier bezog sich lediglich auf das nichtabschaltbare ESP. Hier ging es nicht um die Definition Sportwagen/Kompaktklasse.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Momentan kann man noch nix abschalten geschweige denn die Dinger kaufen. Wo bin ich schlecht informiert?:
> 
> _"All 2012 model year Sciroccos and Golf GTIs and Rs built from May will be fitted with the new system"_
> 
> ...



Die AZ hat es in der aktuellen Ausgabe getestet. Sonst hätte ich es auch nicht gewußt. Die englische Seite habe ich nur verlinkt, da es der erste Treffer war wo es auch stand.

Die AZ beschreibt auch das keine Regeleingriffe mehr erfolgen.
Ich persönlich finde das zwar vollkommen sinnlos. Aber wer es für sein Ego braucht, bitteschön.

Wenn du heute einen  Scirocco oder Golf R bestellst, dann wirst du ihn vor Mai nicht bekommen. Deshalb bist du schlecht informiert.

Natürlich ist ein Golf R für ganz "abgewichste" eine Spaßbremse. Ist wie beim Sex, manche kommen ohne Noppendildo im Allerwertesten nicht auf touren. Für die meisten die eine Kompaktklasse wollen, sollte ein R aber ausreichen.

Ansonsten kauft man sich eben einen echten Sportwagen.


----------



## Nekro (20. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Es würde schon mal reichen, wenn man das ESP kompletto abschalten könnte. Insofern disqualifizieren sich diese Schüsseln "GTI, Scirocco, Golf R32 sowieso von selbst.
> 
> Wenn du mit so ner Spaßbremmse überhaupt Spaß haben willst, muss da der Tuner ran.



Na klar, ich hab auch stääändig das Problem das mir das ESP meinen Frontantrieb-Drift verbietet...
Du kannst auch auf der Straße mit ESP Spaß haben, sogar auf der Rennstrecke. Nur am Limit wird dich das ESP einschränken, da greift es ja auch erst ein.
Btw, was fährst du für ein Auto das R32 und Co. "Schüsseln" und "Spaßbremmsen" sind ?
Welches Auto für so wenig Geld liefert dir genauso viel Spaß?


----------



## Mosed (20. Februar 2011)

Ihr mit eurem ESP deaktivieren. Es ist wohl in 99,999999% der Fälle sinnvoll, dass sich das ESP in Extremsituationen automatisch wieder einschaltet. Die größten Spassbremsen sind nämlich diejenigen, die sich wegen so einem Sch... um einen Baum wickeln und dabei andere mittöten.
Aber einen Gurt anlegen ist ja auch eine Einschränkung der Freiheitsrechte, nicht wahr? 

Für die Rennstrecke könnt ihr ja einen Zweitwagen nehmen, bei dem das ESP rausgerissen ist


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Na klar, ich hab auch stääändig das Problem das mir das ESP meinen Frontantrieb-Drift verbietet...
> Du kannst auch auf der Straße mit ESP Spaß haben, sogar auf der Rennstrecke. Nur am Limit wird dich das ESP einschränken, da greift es ja auch erst ein.
> Btw, was fährst du für ein Auto das R32 und Co. "Schüsseln" und "Spaßbremmsen" sind ?
> Welches Auto für so wenig Geld liefert dir genauso viel Spaß?




Also, ma ganz langsam. Wenn man ab und an Nordschleife fährt, oder auch gelegentlich nen Trackday auf dem Hockenheimring, dann kennt  man die Unterschiede schon. Natürlich merke ich im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr nix ob mit oder ohne ESP. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn ich mich da ständig im Regelbereich des ESPs bewegen würde. 

Bei den Gölfen und Scirrocos gehts ja auch darum, dass du dir auf der Strecke mit dem nichtabschaltbaren ESP die Bremse wesentlich schneller kaputt machst. Du merkst ja die Regeleingriffe noch nicht mal unbedingt. Da sind sie trotzdem. Und wärend die "Konkurrenz" noch fröhlich ihre Runden dreht, musst du ma langsam machen um die Bremsanlage abzukühlen. Wenn dass dann sportlich is, mit ner stinkenden und qualmenden Bremsanlage vor sich hinzutuckern, dann halt OK. Andererseits, wenn nach ein paar Ründchen nix qualmt, warst du auch nicht schnell . Gut, mann kann das bei den GTI und den Sciroccos ein bissel mildern, in dem man hinten z.B. härtere Federn einbaut, aber viel bringts nicht. Gehn halt die hinteren Scheiben und Beläge nicht so schnell über die Wupper. 

Auf der Autobahn hat man bestimmt mit nem Golf R-irgendwas ne Menge Spaß. Für den gelegentlichen Ausflug auf die Rundstrecke wollte ich ihn nicht. Und auch der normale GTI und der Scriocco wären mir zu kompromißbehaftet. Von der ESP-Problematik mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Auf der Autobahn hat man bestimmt mit nem Golf R-irgendwas ne Menge Spaß. Für den gelegentlichen Ausflug auf die Rundstrecke wollte ich ihn nicht. Und auch der normale GTI und der Scriocco wären mir zu kompromißbehaftet. Von der ESP-Problematik mal ganz abgesehen.



Mal abgesehen davon das aktuelle Golf GTi/ R + Scirocco Besteller das "Problem" nicht haben. Kommt doch kein normal intelligenter Mensch auf die Idee ausgerechnet mit einer Kompaktklasse auf den Track zu gehen. Da gibt es tausende Fahrzeuge die dafür besser geeignet sind.

Und wer so "intelligent" ist und einen Golf mit einem Tracktool verwechselt, sollte wenigstens Google anwerfen und sich mal schlau machen wie man ESP komplett deaktivieren kann. Das geht nämlich im nachhinein bei jedem Fahrzeug. Ist halt nur denkbarst dumm.


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2011)

Ich muss ja ausnahmsweise mal ITpassion-de recht geben. 

Ich war noch nie gezwungen das ESP am Scirocco (und ich habe keinen R, sondern "nur" den kleinen 1.4er Twincharger mit 118kw + DSG) zu deaktivieren, das greift sowiso schon sehr spät. Gut, ich fahr keine Nordschleife oder ähnliches, ich jage den Scirocco nur durch den Odenwald und im Mai dann auch endlich mal durch die Alpen und bis heute hat mich das ESP Lämpchen nicht einmal angeblinkt.


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2011)

Dem Rocco muss man imho aber auch ein wirklich gutes Fahrwerk zu Gute halten


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich muss ja ausnahmsweise mal ITpassion-de recht geben.
> 
> Ich war noch nie gezwungen das ESP am Scirocco (und ich habe keinen R, sondern "nur" den kleinen 1.4er Twincharger mit 118kw + DSG) zu deaktivieren, das greift sowiso schon sehr spät. Gut, ich fahr keine Nordschleife oder ähnliches, ich jage den Scirocco nur durch den Odenwald und im Mai dann auch endlich mal durch die Alpen und bis heute hat mich das ESP Lämpchen nicht einmal angeblinkt.






So solls ja auch sein. Die öffentliche Straße is keine Rundstrecke. Ich fahr auch immer manierlich. ESP und ASR haben bei mir so gut wie nie was zu tun.


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre da nicht immer manierlich  Gerade im Odenwald auf den kurvigen Strecken wird dann doch der Gasfuß schwer. Das DSG noch auf S stellen und schwups geht es los.



McZonk schrieb:


> Dem Rocco muss man imho aber auch ein wirklich gutes Fahrwerk zu Gute halten



Ich kann über das DCC nichts negatives berichten.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> I...*kleinen 1.4er Twincharger mit 118kw + DSG*...



Ne kleine Frage dazu:
*Wie siehts bei dir mit dem Ölverbrauch aus?*
Hab den 1.4er TSI mit 110kw im Ibiza FR, und hab jetzt ~10.200km drauf und durfte schon knapp 4l Öl nachfüllen (also quasi einmal den kompletten Inhalt auf Raten  )


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hab den 1.4er TSI mit 110kw im Ibiza FR, und hab jetzt ~10.200km drauf und durfte schon knapp 4l Öl nachfüllen (also quasi einmal den kompletten Inhalt auf Raten  )



Klingt so als kündigt sich da ein Motorschaden an  .


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klingt so als kündigt sich da ein Motorschaden an  .



Ich hoffe mal nicht.
Aber falls dem so sein sollte war es der erste und einzige Ausflug zur VAG.
Danach gehts zurück zu PSA (Peugeot / Citröen)


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber falls dem so sein sollte war es der erste und einzige Ausflug zur VAG.
> Danach gehts zurück zu PSA (Peugeot / Citröen)



Ich glaube es gibt derzeit keinen Hersteller am Markt der noch nie ein defektes Bauteil hatte (dafür wurde wohl auch die Gewährleistung erfunden).


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht.
> Aber falls dem so sein sollte war es der erste und einzige Ausflug zur VAG.
> Danach gehts zurück zu PSA (Peugeot / Citröen)



Defekte kannst du immer und überall haben, egal ob Auto oder Computer.
Wenns danach geht, müsste ich den Audi A4 schon lange zurück gegeben haben.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt derzeit keinen Hersteller am Markt der noch nie ein defektes Bauteil hatte (dafür wurde wohl auch die Gewährleistung erfunden).



Ich geh halt von meiner Erfahrung mit Peugeot aus.
Jahrelang ohne Probleme gefahren, super Werkstatt gehabt (kompetent UND freundlich)
Und jetzt...
Der Händler / die dazugehörige Werkstatt nicht gerade freundlich (Kundenservice? Was ist das bitte?) und Apothekenpreise.

Aber mal abwarten was die zum Ölverbrauch sagen.
Hab den FR vor 700km zu nem anderen SEAT-Händler gebracht (der nur 10 Fußminuten von meiner Arbeit weg ist -> also morgens vor Arbeit hinbringen und mittags holen ) hingebracht und mich beschwert.
Die ham das Öl abgelassen, gewogen, wieder eingefüllt und alles verplombt.
Noch 300km dann geschieht das selbe nochmal und sie schicken ne Anfrage an SEAT.
Mla kucken was die aus der Zentrale dazu sagen.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich bei jedem zweiten Tanken Öl kontrollieren und nachschütten darf.
Vor allem bei den Preisen an der Tanke -> 1l Castrol Öl (welches die Werkstatt reingekippt hat) so ca 35€.


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ne kleine Frage dazu:
> *Wie siehts bei dir mit dem Ölverbrauch aus?*
> Hab den 1.4er TSI mit 110kw im Ibiza FR, und hab jetzt ~10.200km drauf und durfte schon knapp 4l Öl nachfüllen (also quasi einmal den kompletten Inhalt auf Raten  )



Dazu kann ich nichts genaues sagen, ich hatte die Tage da auch erst ein etwas seltsames Erlebnis und bin selbst noch am Testen:

bei 6000km: Ölwechsel gemacht.
bei 20.000km: ca 0,5 Liter nachgefüllt nachdem die Warnlampe anging.
bei 24.000km: 1 Liter nachgefüllt nachdem die Warnlampe anging.

Aktueller Stand: 24.100km auf der Uhr. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das jetzt ein Ausrutscher war oder nicht.

Auf der anderen Seite verbraucht mein Passat schon seit 2 Jahren konstant 1 Liter Öl auf 2500km.

Öl kaufe ich im Internet / Ebay im 5 Liter Kanister und fuell dann immer Literweise in eine Flasche um zum mitnehmen. Für das Liqui Moly 5w30 habe ich das letzte mal 7 Euro den Liter bezahlt. Das 0w40 Mibil1 New Life für den Passat kommt auf ca 5 Euro der Liter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2011)

Öl haben meine Opels nie extra gebraucht, hab nie nachfüllen müssen zwischen den Servicen.
Beim Audi weiß ich nicht, da kümmere ich mich nicht drum, macht die Werkstatt, da er ja schon recht häufig da war.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2011)

Hmmm. Mein Clio sagt mir das beim Starten, ob der Ölstand ok ist und wieviel ÖL überhaupt noch in der Karre ist. Beim ersten Service nach 20tkm war das Öl noch 3/4 voll. Jetzt, 2tkm später isser laut Ölstandsanzeige noch immer kompletto voll. 

Ich hatte das noch nie, also bei keinem meiner Renaults, dass ich auserhalb der Serviceintervalle Öl nachfüllen musste. Eigentlich soll des auch nicht so sein.  

Ich würd mir da schon Gedanken machen. Wobei, gerade bei Kurzstrecke der Ölverbrauch sehr hoch ist. Das hab ich zum Glück nicht. Zumindest keine Ultrakurzstrecke.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2011)

Bei meinem 206er hatte ich auch keinen solchen Ölverbrauch.
Da wurde auch nur bei den Inspektionen Öl aufgefüllt / gewechselt.


----------



## 1821984 (20. Februar 2011)

meiner hat mit gut 120t km einen Ölverbrauch von 0,0Liter!!! Wenn der einen Ölwechsel bekommt, kommt genau die gleiche Menge 1 Jahr später auch wieder raus.

Ist nen VAG 1,8t MKB=APP

Meine Japsen hatten damals mit weit über 180t km Ölverlust auf 2000km ca. 1-1,5Liter. das dürfen sie dann aber auch. Haben es ja gefressen. Von außen war der Blog und Kopf absolut trocken.


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn sich der Ölverbrauch beim Rocco auf einen Liter zwischen den Intervallen einpendelt passt das schon.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Ölverbrauch beim Rocco auf einen Liter zwischen den Intervallen einpendelt passt das schon.



Auf etwa 22.000 km hat mein Scirocco 0,5 Liter Öl gebraucht. Damit konnte ich leben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Februar 2011)

ein kleines bisschen ölverbrauch ist sogar ein gutes zeichen, das bedeutet dass die kolbenringe noch gut sind 
Außergewöhnlich viel verbrauch ist natürlich keine zeichen für einen gesunden motor^^


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe eine kleine Felgen Frage und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Und zwar geht es um diesen Satz aus einem Gutachten: "*Diese Reifengröße ist nicht zulässig an Fahrzeugausführungen, die serienmäßig
ausschließlich mit größerer und/oder breiterer Bereifung ausgerüstet sind.*"

Die serienmäßigen Winterreifen haben eine größe von 185/65/R14 und die Sommerreifen 195/60/R15. 

Also könnte man doch die 195/55/R15 bzw. 195/50/R15 fahren auf die sich dieser Satz bezieht oder ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Februar 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Die serienmäßigen Winterreifen haben eine größe von 185/65/R14 und die Sommerreifen 195/60/R15.
> 
> Also könnte man doch die 195/55/R15 bzw. 195/50/R15 fahren auf die sich dieser Satz bezieht oder ?



Die haben einen kleineren Abrollumfang. Ob das zulässig ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2011)

Von einer Tachoangleichung steht im Gutachten nichts.

Ich habe das mal gerade nachgerechnet.

195/60/15 -> 187cm Abrollumfang (Serienmäßig)
185/65/14 -> 181,2 (-3,1 % Serienmäßig)

195/55/15 -> 181 (-3,2 %)
195/50/15 -> 175,1 (-6,1 %)

also die 195/55 sind ja fast identisch mit der Winterbereifung vom umfang.
Die 195/50er sind ein bisschen arg drunter, aber im Gutachten steht wie gesagt nichts von einer Überprüfung.

EDIT: Hab grad folgendes gelesen: 





> Wenn das Tacho mehr als 7% zuviel anzeigt must du angleichen.
> Zeigt das Tacho auch nur 1% zuwenig dannn auch.



Und bei 195/50 im Vergleich zu Serie 195/60 würde genau 7 % zu viel anziegen.


----------



## fctriesel (21. Februar 2011)

Bei welcher Reifengröße genau ist diese Auflage?


----------



## Klutten (21. Februar 2011)

Ich sitze gerade vor meinem Rechner. Gib mir mal die Verschlüsselung durch, dann sage ich es dir genau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

Schon wieder gelacht, heute Morgen. 
Ins Auto geworfen, angeschmissen, losgefahren, Sitzheizung angemacht, weil kalt draußen. 
Sitzheizung bliebt kalt. 
Mit kaltem Hintern ins Büro gekommen. 
Vorhin bei Audi gewesen.
Sitzheizung kaputt. 
Kann erst zum Wochenende repariert werden, weil Teil normaler Weise nicht kaputt geht und deswegen es keiner liegen hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann erst zum Wochenende repariert werden, weil Teil normaler Weise nicht kaputt geht und deswegen es keiner liegen hat.



Ist es nicht fast einfacher bei dem Montagsauto es direkt im nächsten Fluß zu versenken?

Erinnert mich an meinen A3 damals. Sechsmal zur Nachbesserung, dann gabs die Kohle zurück.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist es nicht fast einfacher bei dem Montagsauto es direkt im nächsten Fluß zu versenken?
> 
> Erinnert mich an meinen A3 damals. Sechsmal zur Nachbesserung, dann gabs die Kohle zurück.



Wenn ich den gekauft hätte, würde ich schon deutlich mehr Druck machen, aber es ist ja ein Firmenwagen und solange die Karre nicht auseinander fällt, machen die nichts.

Aber ich hatte schon mehr als 6 Ausfälle, bzw. war schon häufiger außerplanmäßig in der Werkstatt und der ADAC Typ traut sich eh nicht an die Karre.

Jedenfalls hab ich den eh nur noch 14 Monate, dann sind die 2 Jahre rum und es gibt neue Autos. 
Hoffentlich dann kein Audi mehr.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich sitze gerade vor meinem Rechner. Gib mir mal die Verschlüsselung durch, dann sage ich es dir genau.



Ist die selbe wie beim letzten mal (PN ist raus) 

Aber da die Sommerreifen-Saison erst gegen April anfängt bleibt noch ein bisschen Zeit zur Entscheidung.

EDIT: Wird ja immer besser ^^



> vielen Dank für das Interesse an unseren                   Produkten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt allerdings für kein Fahrzeug ein Gutachten. Auch auf der OZ Seite sind die Felgen (OZ - Envy) nicht gelistet. Geht die Suche halt weiter 

Aber an der Reifengröße bzw. meiner Frage ändert das nichts.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich den gekauft hätte, würde ich schon deutlich mehr Druck machen, aber es ist ja ein Firmenwagen und solange die Karre nicht auseinander fällt, machen die nichts.



Stimmt. Ist ja nicht deiner. Hmm, dann kanns dir ja fast egal sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte schon mehr als 6 Ausfälle, bzw. war schon häufiger außerplanmäßig in der Werkstatt und der ADAC Typ traut sich eh nicht an die Karre.



Wieso rufst du überhaupt den ADAC? Alle Audis die regelmässig gewartet werden haben Mobilitätsgarantie. Also beim nächsten mal einfach die 0800/audihilfe anrufen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hab ich den eh nur noch 14 Monate, dann sind die 2 Jahre rum und es gibt neue Autos.
> Hoffentlich dann kein Audi mehr.



Ich weiß ja nicht wie repräsentativ die Erfahrung mit einem Fahrzeug übertragen auf mittlerweile vielleicht 30- oder 50.000.000 Stück ist. Aber egal ob die Erfahrung positiv oder negativ ist. Aussagen tut sie weniger als nichts.

Ich hatte bisher 5 Neuwagen von Audi (Firmenwagen nicht mitgezählt) und dabei war eine echte Möhre.
Ich könnte jetzt mit anderen Fabrikaten meiner Kollegen anfangen was es da schon alles gegeben hat. Aber wie gesagt, dass hat keine Aussagekraft.
OK, einen sag ich. Den Opel Omega B meines Chefs im letzten Jahrtausend. Der hat so ein bisschen den Vogel abgeschossen mit über 30 Reparaturen. War zwar lustig sagt aber übertragen auf millionen Fahrzeuge nichts aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ist ja nicht deiner. Hmm, dann kanns dir ja fast egal sein.



Nun ja, wenn dir der Hintern friert, dann nicht. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso rufst du überhaupt den ADAC? Alle Audis die regelmässig gewartet werden haben Mobilitätsgarantie. Also beim nächsten mal einfach die 0800/audihilfe anrufen.



Weiß ich sowas, ist mein erster Audi? 
Ich hab den ADAC angerufen, als er mal wieder nicht anspringen wollte und der ADAC Typ konnte nichts machen, am Ende hat die Werkstatt ihn per Anhänger abgeholt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie repräsentativ die Erfahrung mit einem Fahrzeug übertragen auf mittelrweile vielleicht 30- oder 50.000.000 Stück ist. Aber egal ob die Erfahrung positiv oder negativ ist. Aussagen tut sie weniger als nichts.



Tja, schon klar, wenn ich mich in der Firma so umhöre, dann gibs mal die Wehwehchen, aber nichts Weltbewegendes, ich hab halt Pech mit der Karre.
Blöd halt auch, dass meist immer irgendwas kaputt geht, was bisher noch nie kaputt war, das ist dann schon nervig (bis auf das Steuergerät, das wurde jetzt schon 2x getauscht).



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher 5 Neuwagen von Audi (Firmenwagen nicht mitgezählt) und dabei war eine echte Möhre.
> Ich könnte jetzt mit anderen Fabrikaten meiner Kollegen anfangen was es da schon alles gegeben hat. Aber wie gesagt, dass hat keine Aussagekraft.
> OK, einen sag ich. Den Opel Omega B meines Chefs im letzten Jahrtausend. Der hat so ein bisschen den Vogel abgeschossen mit über 30 Reparaturen. War zwar lustig sagt aber übertragen auf millionen Fahrzeuge nichts aus.



Ich muss da nur meine Verwandten anschauen, meist Benz bestuhlt und die haben alle ihre Probleme.
Mein Vater, mein Onkel und meine Frau haben einen Ford und keine Probleme.
(zumindest bevor der Wagen meiner Frau zu Klump gefahren wurde, von einem BMW) 
Opel bin ich der einzige, der einen hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß ich sowas, ist mein erster Audi?
> Ich hab den ADAC angerufen, als er mal wieder nicht anspringen wollte und der ADAC Typ konnte nichts machen, am Ende hat die Werkstatt ihn per Anhänger abgeholt.



Bei der Übergabe wird einem doch alles haarklein erklärt und die Servicemappe übergeben. Da steht es riesig drinn  .



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich muss da nur meine Verwandten anschauen, meist Benz bestuhlt und die haben alle ihre Probleme.
> Mein Vater, mein Onkel und meine Frau haben einen Ford und keine Probleme.
> (zumindest bevor der Wagen meiner Frau zu Klump gefahren wurde, von einem BMW)
> Opel bin ich der einzige, der einen hat.



Wenn man schon im privaten Rahmen "Statisiken" erstellt. Dann aber bitte nur von Neuwagen, da sonst zu viele Unbekannte in der Gleichung sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei der Übergabe wird einem doch alles haarklein erklärt und die Servicemappe übergeben. Da steht es riesig drinn  .



Ich hab den Wagen in der Firma von der Firma bekommen (als einer der letzten, weil ich verreist war).
Da ich halt nicht da war, musste ich das nehmen, was noch übrig geblieben ist, die Diesel waren da schon weg, aber ich wollte eh lieber einen Benziner haben und hab dann den 2.0 TFSI bekommen, Kombi, in schwarz.
Bei Audi war ich erst, als ich herausgefunden hatte, bei welchen Händler wir die Autos gekauft hatten, denn auf dem Nummernschildhalter ist nicht der Händlername drauf, sondern unser Firmenlogo.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man schon im privaten Rahmen "Statisiken" erstellt. Dann aber bitte nur von Neuwagen, da sonst zu viele Unbekannte in der Gleichung sind.



Bis auf den Jahrenswagen meiner Frau waren es alles Neuwagen, wenn auch schon etwas länger her. der Benz meines einen Onkels ist inzwischen 12 Jahre alt (er hatte ihn aber mal neu gekauft ).


----------



## Klutten (21. Februar 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Von einer Tachoangleichung steht im Gutachten nichts.
> 
> Ich habe das mal gerade nachgerechnet.
> 
> ...



Maximal zulässig sind - 4% und  + 1% Abweichung vom serienmäßigen Abrollumfang.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2011)

Zu den Bildern: Dies sind so wie es aussieht die Werksseitig montierten Reifen oder ?

Und die 205er sollten doch dann für den ST170 und die 215er für den RS220 sein so wie es aussieht.

Alles bezogen auf das 2002er Model (2002 - 2004).


----------



## Klutten (21. Februar 2011)

Das kann man nicht so aus dem Stegreif sagen, auch wenn ich schätze, dass es wohl so sein wird. Der Passus "wenn werksseitig montiert" ist ebenfalls eine Grauzone. In dem Fall muss man sich wieder mit Umweg über die Nummer der EG-Typgenehmigung schlau machen. Möglich ist, dass alle Focus unter einer Nummer laufen, es kann aber auch sein, dass einige Modelle differieren. Wenn du Felgen aus dem Zubehör fahren möchtest, dann muss man immer zuerst im Gutachten schauen, was da als zulässige Bereifung mit welchen Auflagen begutachtet wurde. So fern eine serienmäßige Ford-Felge gefahren wird und die Karosserie aller Modelle gleich ist, wird wohl selbst die 17"-Felge niemand bemängeln - aber das ist von Prüfer zu Prüfer unterschiedlich.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir in letzter Zeit so viele Felgen angeschaut das ich schon kopfschmerzen habe, genau wie damals mit meiner Uhr xD

für Vorschläge bin ich offen.

Als Hilfe ist vielleicht zu sagen das es ein Ford Focus 1 BJ.2002 ist in Polarsilber.


----------



## Klutten (21. Februar 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Suchen. Die Bilder, die ich dir geschickt habe, entstammen unserer Software, die nahezu alle überhaupt verfügbaren Felgen, Bereifungen und Gutachten listet ....und das für alle Pkw´s die man sich vorstellen kann. Insgesamt ist dieses Werk wohl genau so umfangreich wie die Verbrecherkartei bei der Polizei.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt noch einmal die "Dezent RE - Silver" angeschaut und finde diese auch recht passend.

Ich habe jetzt mal ins Gutachten (TÜV Austria) reingeschaut bei 16 (!) zoll.

Und dort sind für 195/50/R16 bzw. 205/50/R16 keine besonderen Auflagen genannt. Und der Umfang mit +1 /+2 % liegt auch im Rahmen.

Jetzt hab ich 2 Fragen: 

- Macht es einen Unterschied ob das Gutachten vom TÜV Austria ist oder vom TÜV Deutschland ?

- Soll ich lieber 195er oder 205er nehmen ? Wirkt sich das stark auf das Fahrverhalten aus ? (Motor ist ein 1.8 Zetec mit 85kw/115PS)

EDIT: Bei den 205er gibt es mehr Reifenauswahl und die Preise sind günstiger. Es ist jetzt nur die Frage mit dem Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2011)

> Macht es einen Unterschied ob das Gutachten vom TÜV Austria ist oder vom TÜV Deutschland ?



Ich hatte ja schon mal erwähnt, dass in Österreich nicht immer alles richtig läuft. Ich schaue morgen noch mal nach der Gültigkeit des Gutachtens in Deutschland - bin mir aber fast sicher, dass es passt.



> Soll ich lieber 195er oder 205er nehmen ? Wirkt sich das stark auf das Fahrverhalten aus ? (Motor ist ein 1.8 Zetec mit 85kw/115PS)



Bei einem 50er Querschnittsverhältnis würde ich zum 205er Reifen greifen. Die laufen etwas komfortabler und wie du bereits sagst, ist die Auswahl besser. Das Fahrverhalten ändert sich durch den Reifen nicht, lediglich im Grenzbereich kann sich der 205er etwas besser über die Reifenschulter abstützen.


----------



## fctriesel (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte mit Gutachten vom TÜV Österreich noch nie Probleme. Sollte genauso laufen wie von einer deutschen Prüforganisation.


----------



## roadgecko (23. Februar 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Dann werde ich nächten Monat mal versuchen meine Original Alu-Felgen zu verkaufen (wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm) und dann pünktlich zum Sommerreifenwechsel auf die Dezent RE in 205/50/R16 umsteigen. Da die Reifen BJ:2002 sind wäre neue eh fällig gewesen.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an. Dann werde ich nächten Monat mal versuchen meine Original Alu-Felgen zu verkaufen (wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm) und dann pünktlich zum Sommerreifenwechsel auf die Dezent RE in 205/50/R16 umsteigen. Da die Reifen BJ:2002 sind wäre neue eh fällig gewesen.



Warum willst du deine orig Alus verkaufen?
Kannst sie doch für die Winterreifen benutzen.
Oder passen die nicht?


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Warum willst du deine orig Alus verkaufen?
> Kannst sie doch für die Winterreifen benutzen.
> Oder passen die nicht?


 
Hab ich auch so. Die Winterpneus hab ich auf den original 17 Zöller Alus die bei der Karre dabei waren. Die Sommerpneus dann auf den extra gekauften 18 Zöller. Is ne ganz gute Lösung und sieht im Winter auch besser aus als die Stahlfelgen mit Plastikkappe oder ohne.


----------



## roadgecko (23. Februar 2011)

So habe ich das noch nie betrachtet. Allerdings habe ich diesen Winter neue Winterreifen (Vredestein Snowtrac) und die passenden Stahlfelgen gekauft für ca. 440 €. 
Dann müsste ich nächsten Winter neue Winterreifen kaufen und versuchen die alten an den "Mann" zu bringen.

Ich werds mir mal überlegen


----------



## 1821984 (23. Februar 2011)

fahr die alten winterreifen tot. Sonst bekommst nächstes Jahr vielleicht noch 200€. Bei neuwertigen Zustand also Geld rausgeschmissen!

Und mein autos damals war schwarz also winterreifen auf stahl ohne sche... kappen drauf und gut.


----------



## Klutten (23. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Gutachten vom TÜV Österreich noch nie Probleme. Sollte genauso laufen wie von einer deutschen Prüforganisation.


 
Falsch. Innerhalb der Prüforganisationen und technischen Prüfstellen gibt es lange Listen mit ungültigen Gutachten aus Österreich. Von daher ist es schon gut, dass man da mal vor dem Kauf von Felgen kritisch nachfragt. Sind sie erst gekauft und auf dem Auto, ist der finanzielle Schaden recht hoch. Der Verbraucher hat da nicht so den Überblick und kann auch den Grund der Ungültigkeit nicht anhand des Gutachtens erkennen, aber gerade im Bereich Felgen wurde viel Schindluder getrieben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und mein autos damals war schwarz also winterreifen auf stahl ohne sche... kappen drauf und gut.


 
Das sieht aber mal nach garnichts aus  .


----------



## 1821984 (23. Februar 2011)

interessiert mich im Winter nicht wirklich. Mein jetztigen hab ich letztes mal ende November gewaschen. wenn nicht immer frost wäre würde ich das ja mal machen aber so nicht.

Außerdem immernoch besser als so 0815Kappen. Außerdem kann ich die 30-50€ auch besser ausgeben als in Radzierblenden. Momentan hab ich Alus mit Allwetter. Aber die billig Alus werden beim nächsten wechsel schwarz gepulvert. Mit Glück aber erst nächstes Jahr. Hier im Norden brauch man nur selten wirkliche Winterreifen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> interessiert mich im Winter nicht wirklich. Mein jetztigen hab ich letztes mal ende November gewaschen. wenn nicht immer frost wäre würde ich das ja mal machen aber so nicht.


 
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Etwa 6 Monate im Jahr fährt man mit Winterreifen. Da soll das Auto doch auch schön aussehen.
Im übrigen sollte man sein Auto im Winter noch häufiger waschen als im Sommer, da die aggressiven Verschmutzungen nicht am Auto verbleiben sollen.
Und schwarze Felgen finde ich persönlich besonders abartig, da das Design vollkommen untergeht.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2011)

naja in erster Linie muss es funktionieren. Da ich gerade erst ein neues Türschloss einbauen durfte wegen Notöffnungen bei Frost mit Fenster runter usw. hab ich da andere Dinge bei meinem Auto als schicke Alus. Freu mich wenns se toll aussehen aber würde mir nie welche extra holen. Geld verschwendung meiner Meinung nach.

Zum waschen. Ja früher hab ich meine regelmäßig gewaschen aber das lässt auch nach. Muss er halt abkönnen. er ist jetzt 11 Jahre alt, da wird ihn der eine Winter nicht umbringen. Ist ja zum glück Vollverzinkt.

So sind geschmäcker eben verschieden. Pulvern würde ich sie noch lassen, muss dafür nicht sonderbar viel zahlen (hab da jemanden), aber ich würde mir nie neue kaufen für weit über 1000€! Da gibts wichtigeres. Hängt aber auch immer am Auto. Bei einem jahres oder Neuwagen kann ich es noch verstehen aber nicht bei so einem alter. Und außerdem wird bei schwarzen Felgen mehr auf die Bremse geachtet. Da ich ne 312mm hab, ist das denn nicht mehr ganz so peinlich wie bei ner 256 Scheibe vorne aber wichtige 17" fahren.

Ich weiß, deiner hat wohl ne 330mm oder so aber du hast ja nochmal weis nicht so 150PS mehr oder so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sieht aber mal nach garnichts aus  .


 
Ist doch völlig wurscht, wie das aussieht, im Winter bin ich immer mit Stahlfelgen gefahren, ohne Radkappe, weil langt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig wurscht, wie das aussieht, im Winter bin ich immer mit Stahlfelgen gefahren, ohne Radkappe, weil langt.


 
Sehe ich vollkommen anders. 50% der Zeit mit hässlicher Optik geht garnicht.
Geld kann ich in dem Zusammenhang als "Ausrede" nicht anerkennen. Da man heutzutage Alus bis 19" für ein Taschengeld nachgeschmissen bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Im Winter ist Optik Unsinn, weil die Karre im Hellen eh nur ohne mich rumsteht, wenn ich drinsitze und fahre, ist es dunkel und dann sieht eh keiner hin.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2011)

naja wenn 1000€ für dich nen Taschengeld ist, dann sei froh. Ich kann da wichtigeres mit anfangen.  Aber ich freu mich immer wenn ich Leute im Winter sehe die mit 19" fahren und ne 255mm breite drauf haben. Denn die meisten wissen nicht was sie tun. Aber wichtig von Winterreifen sprechen usw.

Ich würd mir nichtmal so schrottalus holen nur damit es Silber oder so ist. Ne dann lieber schwarze Stahl. Und meine Alus fahren schon immer mit mir durch den Winter. Aber ich hab es nicht eingesehen ganze 800€ fürn Satz Reifen mit Stahl auszugeben. Weil die Sommer auch platt waren, hab ich mir gleich Allwetter geholt für die Alus und fertig. Beim nächsten mal mit Puvlern lassen und für die nächsten jahre ist ruhe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab schon immer Winterreifen und Sommerreifen gehabt, fand ich besser. Im Sommer die guten Alus, mit den geschmeidigen Sommerreifen (die Grip haben ohne laut zu sein, im Gegensatz zu Allwetterreifen) und im Winter richtig gute Winterreifen auf Stahlfelge, denn eine Stahlfelge kann einfach mehr ab als eine Alufelge und ist lange nicht so teuer.
Und bei richtiger Lagerung halten die Reifen sehr lange.


----------



## fctriesel (24. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Falsch. Innerhalb der Prüforganisationen und technischen Prüfstellen gibt es lange Listen mit ungültigen Gutachten aus Österreich. Von daher ist es schon gut, dass man da mal vor dem Kauf von Felgen kritisch nachfragt. Sind sie erst gekauft und auf dem Auto, ist der finanzielle Schaden recht hoch. Der Verbraucher hat da nicht so den Überblick und kann auch den Grund der Ungültigkeit nicht anhand des Gutachtens erkennen, aber gerade im Bereich Felgen wurde viel Schindluder getrieben.


 
Allgemein Gutachten aus Österreich oder konkret Gutachten vom TÜV Österreich?


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2011)

naja da meine Sommer da ja auch platt waren und ich meine Autos damals im schnitt keine 2 Jahre fuhr, dachte ich mir " ich kauf mir doch keine 2 Satz Reifen in 2 Jahren". Also Allwetter. das ganze ist jetzt 2 Jahre her und so ca. 10 Monate werd ich wohl noch hinkommen. Und ich bin mit meinen Hancook (oder wie auch immer) sehr zufrieden. Super Leise, Super trocken Grip, bei Schnee geht so, bei Regen ganz gut. Die werden einmal im jahr von vorn nach hinten getauscht und dann bis ende.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Winter ist Optik Unsinn, weil die Karre im Hellen eh nur ohne mich rumsteht, wenn ich drinsitze und fahre, ist es dunkel und dann sieht eh keiner hin.


 
Diese Logik ist ein wenig unsinnig. Die Winterreifensaison geht ein halbes Jahr. Wenn es dir da nur um die Aussenwirkung geht, dann wirst du auch gesehen ob du willst oder nicht.
Ich persönlich kaufe mein Zeugs zwar für mich und nicht für Dritte. Muss aber jeder für sich wissen.

Also wenn ich morgens in die Garage gehe und mein Wägelchen "aufwecke", dann freut es mich das es so ausssieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2011)

siehste und ich freu mich wenn er anspringt und alles so funktioniert wies soll War ja nicht immer so mit ihm. Klar sieht es schöner aus, wenn ein Auto sauber ist und tolle Felgen hat, aber dann müste ich meine karre jede Woche waschen. So viel Zeit hab ich gar nicht.

Und mein Auto sieht immer gleich aus, da gibt es keine Sommer oder Winterräder. Meiner ist aber auch silber. Das ja relativ Pflegeleicht im gegensatz zum dunklem Auto.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> siehste und ich freu mich wenn er anspringt und alles so funktioniert wies soll War ja nicht immer so mit ihm. Klar sieht es schöner aus, wenn ein Auto sauber ist und tolle Felgen hat, aber dann müste ich meine karre jede Woche waschen. So viel Zeit hab ich gar nicht.


 
Naja der Zeitafuwand für eine Aussenwäsche beläuft sich auf max. 10 Minuten. Die finde ich im Laufe einer Woche immer.
Aber wie auch immer, ich behalte meine Autos zwar nicht so wahnsinnig lang aber wer eins meiner alten Autos kauft bekommt immer ein top gepflegtes Exemplar  .


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2011)

10min? naja bei mir dauert eine Außenwäsche knapp ne Std. Alles nur von Hand. Keines meiner Autos hat bei mir eine Waschstrasse von innen gesehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2011)

Ich wasche meine Autos seit jeher in einer Lappenanlage mit händischer Vorwäsche. Und bin damit jetzt seit über 15 Jahren/ 12 Autos/ 8 Neuwagen/ X Dienstwagen supergut gefahren.
Erst gestern hat mich wieder ein Kunde angesprochen wie gepflegt mein Auto aussähe.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2011)

ja die sollen ja auch gut sein. Aber das bei mir nunmal im kopf so drin. Entweder selber waschen oder gar nicht! Preislich ist das sicher kein Unterschied. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass ich mit meiner Handwäsche auch noch teurer bin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> ja die sollen ja auch gut sein. Aber das bei mir nunmal im kopf so drin. Entweder selber waschen oder gar nicht! Preislich ist das sicher kein Unterschied.


 
Nichtwaschen sehe ich nicht als Alternative, da man den Lack nie wieder richtig sauber bekommt wenn die Ein oder Andere Verschmutzung zu lange drauf war.
Muss natürlich jeder für sich wissen.
Aber mich freuts wenn mein frisch gewaschener Wagen auf mich in der Garage "wartet".


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Diese Logik ist ein wenig unsinnig. Die Winterreifensaison geht ein halbes Jahr. Wenn es dir da nur um die Aussenwirkung geht, dann wirst du auch gesehen ob du willst oder nicht.
> Ich persönlich kaufe mein Zeugs zwar für mich und nicht für Dritte. Muss aber jeder für sich wissen.


 
Na, du machst das doch auch für andere, damit sie eben sehen, wie toll dein Auto gepflegt ist und wie gut die Alus aussehen.  
Mir ist es völlig egal, was andere denken, mir ist meine Meinung wichtiger und Optik ist im Winter eben sinnfrei, da verdreckt der Wagen viel schneller, du bist täglich damit beschäftigt, den Dreck von den Alus zu waschen, das spare ich mir und schraube die Stahlfelgen drauf, da macht es dann auch nichts, wenn ich mal gegen einen Kantstein rutsche oder etwas barsch über eben diesen fahre, oder unterm Schnee den Stein nicht sehe, über den ich dann poltere.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich wasche meine Autos seit jeher in einer Lappenanlage mit händischer Vorwäsche. Und bin damit jetzt seit über 15 Jahren/ 12 Autos/ 8 Neuwagen/ X Dienstwagen supergut gefahren.
> Erst gestern hat mich wieder ein Kunde angesprochen wie gepflegt mein Auto aussähe.



Den Audi wasche ich, wenn sein muss, sonst nicht, ist ja nicht meiner, daher ist es mir recht egal, wie der aussieht.
Wenns regnet, lasse ich ihn im Freien stehen und nicht unterm Carport. 
Und ich hab noch keinen Dreck gesehen, der nicht wieder vom Lack abging. Wenn der Lack schon alt ist, hilf polieren, dann sieht er wieder gut aus, hab ich damals mit dem Corsa gemacht, den vorher eine Oma gefahren und nie gewaschen hatte.
Gründlich gereinigt, poliert und die Karre sah top aus.
War aber auch ein Opel , ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Lackqualität bei VW ist, aber wohl eher bescheiden, wenn nicht mal Dreck abgeht.


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> ja die sollen ja auch gut sein. Aber das bei mir nunmal im kopf so drin. Entweder selber waschen oder gar nicht! Preislich ist das sicher kein Unterschied. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass ich mit meiner Handwäsche auch noch teurer bin.


 


Ich fahr immer durch die Waschstraße. Aber ich komm nich in jede. Wegen der Tieferlegung. Da is die Auswahl beschränkt und bissel teurer. Jedenfalls geb ich den Vorwäschejungs immer immer ordentlich Trinkgeld. Die schrubben dann wie wild. Ich finde es lohnt sich. Und ne Unterbodenwäsche bekommste ohne Bühne eh nicht hin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na, du machst das doch auch für andere, damit sie eben sehen, wie toll dein Auto gepflegt ist und wie gut die Alus aussehen.



Wenn ich nach dem Geschmack der anderen Leute kaufen würde hätte ich ein weißes Auto mit schwarzen Felgen. Da mir die Meinung von wildfremden Menschen egal ist, fahre ich das was mir gefällt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir ist es völlig egal, was andere denken, mir ist meine Meinung wichtiger und Optik ist im Winter eben sinnfrei, da verdreckt der Wagen viel schneller, du bist täglich damit beschäftigt, den Dreck von den Alus zu waschen, das spare ich mir und schraube die Stahlfelgen drauf, da macht es dann auch nichts, wenn ich mal gegen einen Kantstein rutsche oder etwas barsch über eben diesen fahre, oder unterm Schnee den Stein nicht sehe, über den ich dann poltere.



Dieser Winter ist ganz klar ein harter Winter. Ca. 1 Monat Schmuddelwetter, aber 6 Monate Saison. D.h. das böse Wetter Argument ist mehr als vorgeschoben.
Ich putze weder die Felgen noch das Auto täglich. Wöchentlich reicht, damit alles wie geleckt aussieht.
Gegen Bordsteine fahre oder rutsche ich nichts. Ich kann Auto fahren. Alle anderen sollen sich einen Autoscooter kaufen wenn sie nicht fahren können ohne irgendwas zu touchieren,



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Audi wasche ich, wenn sein muss, sonst nicht, ist ja nicht meiner, daher ist es mir recht egal, wie der aussieht.



Meine Dienstwagen wusch ich ebenfalls einmal pro Woche. Schließlich fuhr ich regelmässig zu Kunden, da komme ich ja auch nicht mit schmutzigen Klamotten hin.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gründlich gereinigt, poliert und die Karre sah top aus.
> War aber auch ein Opel , ich weiß ja nicht, wie die Lackqualität bei VW ist, aber wohl eher bescheiden, wenn nicht mal Dreck abgeht.



Zur Lackqualität bei Opel sage ich lieber nichts. Damit sind ganze Foren gefüllt  .
Zu VW kann ich nicht soviel sagen, hatte erst einen und der war silber. Ist ohnehin plflegeleicht.
Jeder Lackspezialist wird dir bestätigen das Taubendreck nicht gut für den Lack ist. Entsprechend wenn was auf dem Auto ist gibts ne Extrawäsche.


----------



## Dr. Cox (24. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gegen Bordsteine fahre oder rutsche ich nichts. Ich kann Auto fahren.


 
Mir beweisen täglich genügend Audifahrer, dass sie eben nicht Auto fahren können und das trotz allen möglich elektronischen Helfern. Deshalb würde ich mich diesbezüglich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, wenn ich einen Audi fahren würde


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mir beweisen täglich genügend Audifahrer, dass sie eben nicht Auto fahren können und das trotz allen möglich elektronischen Helfern. Deshalb würde ich mich diesbezüglich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, wenn ich einen Audi fahren würde


 
Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang? 
Bzw. Man sollte den Unterschied zwischen Ursache und Wirkung nicht verwechseln.
Ich habe meinen 5. neuen Audi und noch nie mit einer Felge irgendwas touchiert.
Meine Eltern fahren ihren 2. Audi, dito.
Ein guter Freund von mir fährt seinen 1. Audi, den dafür schon seit 10 Jahren, auch ohne Probleme.

Insofern behaupte ich mal deine Affenlogik ist nicht durch repräsentative Aussagen zu belegen.
Übrigens was hat Boardsteine rammen mit elektronischen Regelsystemen zu tun? Wo du hinlenkst da fährt der Wagen hin.


----------



## Zoon (24. Februar 2011)

Sehts doch ein: Audi / VAG Fahrer fahren immer 120 % korrekt, basta!

Die Ironie versteigere ich gerade auf Ebay ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach dem Geschmack der anderen Leute kaufen würde hätte ich ein weißes Auto mit schwarzen Felgen. Da mir die Meinung von wildfremden Menschen egal ist, fahre ich das was mir gefällt.



Tja, das denkst du vielleicht, aber da du regelmäßig putzt, ist es dir schon wichtig, was du nach außen hin darstellst. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dieser Winter ist ganz klar ein harter Winter. Ca. 1 Monat Schmuddelwetter, aber 6 Monate Saison. D.h. das böse Wetter Argument ist mehr als vorgeschoben.
> Ich putze weder die Felgen noch das Auto täglich. Wöchentlich reicht, damit alles wie geleckt aussieht.




Der Winter geht, war ja jetzt nicht die ganze Zeit hier.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gegen Bordsteine fahre oder rutsche ich nichts. Ich kann Auto fahren. Alle anderen sollen sich einen Autoscooter kaufen wenn sie nicht fahren können ohne irgendwas zu touchieren,



Ich fahre auch nicht gegen Bordsteinkanten, aber wenn mir das mal passieren sollte, dann stört mich das nicht, wenn die Stahlfelge einen Kratzer hat, eine Delle in Alufelgen ist deutlich unschöner.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meine Dienstwagen wusch ich ebenfalls einmal pro Woche. Schließlich fuhr ich regelmässig zu Kunden, da komme ich ja auch nicht mit schmutzigen Klamotten hin.



Ich fahre nicht zu Kunden, ich fliege zu anderen Firmen/Kunden und ein Flugzeug, bzw. Hubschrauber wasche ich grundsätzlich nicht. 
Und am Flughafen werde ich dann abgeholt, also ist es deren Problem, wie das Auto, mit dem ich abgeholt werde, aussieht.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zur Lackqualität bei Opel sage ich lieber nichts. Damit sind ganze Foren gefüllt  .



Ich konnte nie klagen, weder mit dem Corsa noch mit dem Astra.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Jeder Lackspezialist wird dir bestätigen das Taubendreck nicht gut für den Lack ist. Entsprechend wenn was auf dem Auto ist gibts ne Extrawäsche.



Richtig, aber ich parke ja nicht da, wo Tauben oder allgemein Vögel hinmachen. Ich verfüge über die nötigen finanziellen Mittel, damit ich da parken kann, wo keine Tauben hinkommen. Wenn du das nicht kannst, dann musst du halt öfters waschen.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Februar 2011)

oh man wo führt das wieder hin. Ich kann aber auch als VAG fahrer sagen, dass ich noch keine Felge zu schrott gefahren hab. Dafür ist meine Schnalle wohl  schonmal wo gegen gefahren.


----------



## Tobucu (24. Februar 2011)

Ich zu meinen Teil kann behaupten das ich schon 2 Stahlfelgen geschrottet habe. Na und.
Bei der  Ersten war ich etwas übermütig um die Kurve gefahren, was gut 16 Jahre her ist.  Die Zweite muste ich bei Glatteis opfern, übern Bordstein ausweichen oder mich von einem entgegenkommenden rutschenden Fahrzeug kaputtfahren lassen.


----------



## Klutten (24. Februar 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Allgemein Gutachten aus Österreich oder konkret Gutachten vom TÜV Österreich?


 
Letzteres. Ich werde mich mal erkundigen, wo da genau die Probleme liegen.


----------



## fctriesel (24. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist zwar alles abgenommen worden aber trotzdem interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Klutten (24. Februar 2011)

Es gibt auch unwissende Prüfingenieure und Sachverständige, oder anders, Leute die nicht alle Möglichkeiten ihres Wissens ausnutzen und einfach Gutachten nur halb lesen. Dass bei dir alles abgenommen wurde ist zwar schön, aber absolut nicht für die Ewigkeit. Stellt jemand fest, dass ein ungültiges Prüfzeugnis für die Eintragung verwendet wurde, so ist diese nichtig. Da hast du als Fahrzeughalter Pech -> teure Teile gekauft -> Eintagung bezahlt -> Eintragung nichtig -> Fahrzeug verliert im schlimmsten Fall seine Betriebserlaubnis -> Änderung muss rückgängig gemacht werden -> ...was dann noch folgen kann, möchte man sich gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## fctriesel (25. Februar 2011)

Das ist klar daß so eine Abnahme nicht in Zement gemeiselt ist 
Da gibts die tollsten Typen die mit ihrer Abnahme beim "für Geld trag ich dir alles ein Tuner weil wir haben unseren Hausprüfer" der King sein wollen und dann ein langes Gesicht machen wenn die Polizei die Karre dann stilllegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Aber hat das Konsequenzen für den Prüfer?


----------



## Klutten (25. Februar 2011)

Sicher. Zwar ist es letzte Konsequenz, aber wer vorsätzlich Mist baut, der wird dafür auch belangt. Als Prüfingenieur hat man einen quasi "Beamtenstatus" mit mehr Pflichten als Rechten und wenn man da absichtlich Fehler macht und dadurch andere bevorteilt, kann es schnell rechtliche Folgen haben. Vorteilnahme im Amt, Urkundenfälschung und Bestechung sind Straftaten und werden mit Geld- oder Freiheitsstrafe (bis 5 Jahre) geahndet. 

Gerade Eintragungen sind da denkbar schlecht für den Prüfer, denn dieser kann auch nach vielen Jahren noch wegen Körperverletzung oder fahrlässiger Tötung verklagt werden, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft die Ursache für einen Unfall in der fehlerhaften oder unrechtmäßigen Eintragung sieht (z.B. schleifende Räder). Sieht man es geradlinig, so steht man permanent mit einem Bein im Knast, die Realität sieht aber glücklicherweise etwas rosiger aus. Fakt ist aber, dass der Spielraum eines Prüfingenieurs da aufhört, wo andere Teilnehmer im Straßenverkehr gefährdet werden.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Osram Nightbreaker bestellt (Abblendlicht + Fernlicht) mal sehen ob die ein bisschen was bringen.
Xenon ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer (und ja ich sehe nachts auch so genug )


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, dass der Spielraum eines Prüfingenieurs da aufhört, wo andere Teilnehmer im Straßenverkehr gefährdet werden.


 
Wobei das wieder Auslegungssache ist.
Ich hab schon diverse Golfs gesehen, deren Reifen teilweise deutlich über die Kotflügel drüber standen, trotzdem haben sie problemlos diese Rad/Reifenkombination eingetragen bekommen.
Dass man da keine Menschenleben mit gefährdet, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, aber ich war immer der Meinung, dass der Reifen nicht über die Karosserie hinausragen darf.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2011)

Dürfen sie auch nicht. Aber wenn ich z.B. beim Mini an die Anbauverbreiterung für den Radkasten denke welche es ab Werk an jedem Cooper gab könnte ich mir auch vorstellen dass Leute mit sowas zur Abnahme fahren und es danach wieder abnehmen.


----------



## Klutten (26. Februar 2011)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Formulierungen, wie...

...die *Lauffläche *muss abgedeckt sein.
...die *Lauffläche *muss im Bereich von x° bis y° abgedeckt sein. 
...der *Reifen *muss abgedeckt sein.
...der *Reifen *muss im Bereich von x° bis y° abgedeckt sein. 

Wer dann die oft extrem breit gezogenen flachen reifen kennt, der weiß, dass dadurch auch mal 5cm überstehen können + Felgenhorn. Da durch so eine Änderung noch nicht zwingend jemand gefährdet wird, kann der aaS nach einer Begutachtung eine Eintragung nach §21 StVZO vornehmen und damit eine Einzelbetriebserlaubnis erteilen. Ein Prüfingenieur hat diesen Spielraum nicht, da hört alles beim §19 (3) auf - allerdings ist es schwierig das hier auszuformulieren.

Ich habe daher diese Sorgen nicht und wäre auch nicht der Freund von solchen Dingen. Räder müssen unter dem Auto stehen und nicht daneben. Ich mag es auch gerne, wenn meine Räder knapp am Kotflügel stehen, aber sie stehen eben noch darunter. Man wird älter.


----------



## Witcher (26. Februar 2011)

Also ich persönlich hab mir letzte Woche auch einen Satz felgen geholt und ich muss zugeben auch ich achte bestimmt als einer der wenigen darauf das die Räder mit dem Radkasten abschließen und nicht überstehen.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2011)

Meine Reifen stehen über, bzw. das Felgenhorn steht über. Die Felgen sind wesentlich breiter als die Reifen und stehen auch über die Radkästen raus. Aber alles eingetragen. Kein Problem.


----------



## Klutten (26. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ... Aber alles eingetragen. Kein Problem.


 
Das kann die Polizei und die folgende Untersuchung durch einen von der Polizei ausgesuchten Sachverständigen aber leider anders sehen und dann bist du im Nachsehen. ...aber das steht ja bereits auf einer der letzten 2 Seiten.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2011)

No Pain, no Game! 


Mich nervts eher, dass ich mir hier in der Altstadt mit den blöden Bordsteinen ständig die Felgenhörner ramponiere.  Das is echt zum Kotzen. Ein paar Kratzcherchen sind schon drinne. Ich schiebs immer der Freundin in die Schuhe!


----------



## Witcher (26. Februar 2011)

Das ging einen Kumpel von mir so hat sich von seinem Haus und Hof Prüfer die Räder eintragen lassen und bei der nächsten Polizeikontrolle gabs für den die Option abbauen oder der Wagen wird stillgelegt.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> Das ging einen Kumpel von mir so hat sich von seinem Haus und Hof Prüfer die Räder eintragen lassen und bei der nächsten Polizeikontrolle gabs für den die Option abbauen oder der Wagen wird stillgelegt.


 

Ich wart ja auch nur drauf bis die mal was sagen, passiert is bis jetzt nix. Aber ich hab eigentlich mehr Angst wegen der Auspuffanlage, als wegen der Felgen und Reifen!  

Andererseits, is das nicht eher das Problem vom TÜV? Wenn die das eintragen? Man kann von nem Laien doch schlecht verlangen, dass der alle Vorschriften kennt. Deswegen geh ich doch zum TÜV. Damit die kucken, ob alles OK ist  Kann ja nich sein, dass der TÜV so sagt und die Polizei dann später was anderes. Und du bist der Depp.


----------



## 1821984 (26. Februar 2011)

Allseits beliebter Spruch "Unwissendheit schützt vor Strafe nicht".

Vieles liegt auch im ermessen, der Polizei. 

Mein Kennzeichen damals hatte eine höhe von knapp 20-25cm mit der Oberkante. Aber allein die Unterkante muss noch höher liegen! Weder ein TÜV-Prüfer noch die Polizei haben je was gesagt. Wäre es mir aber auf der Ab bei 200 abgeflogen und den hinterherfahrenden in die Scheibe gekracht, da will ich nicht weiter drüber nachdenken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meine Reifen stehen über, bzw. das Felgenhorn steht über. Die Felgen sind wesentlich breiter als die Reifen und stehen auch über die Radkästen raus. Aber alles eingetragen. Kein Problem.


 
Und dann noch Spurverbreiterung angeschraubt? 

Bei uns in der Straße gibts einen Golf 5, der so tief ist, dass du nicht mal eine Hand unter die Karosse bekommst und nur den kleinen Finger auf die Lauffläche legen kannst, dann kommt schon der Kotflügel.
Er hat außerdem noch 28mm Spurverbreiterung pro Rad drauf.

Ach ja, der Wagen gehört dem Sohn eines Werstattbesitzers, der gute Kontakte zur Dekra hat, denn der Prüfer dort ist sein Bruder.


----------



## Klutten (26. Februar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich wart ja auch nur drauf bis die mal was sagen, passiert is bis jetzt nix. ...



Ich hatte mit meinem Auto auch nie Probleme und bin gute 10 Jahre mit einer Tieferlegung von knapp 14cm bei einer ausgewachsenen Mittelklasse-Limousine gefahren. Zwar wurde ich damals mehrfach die Woche angehalten, aber die Polizei hat sich immer auf die Rechtmäßigkeit der Eintragungen verlassen - damals. Mittlerweile sind die Kontrollen schärfer und das Personal besser geschult, sodass sie wesentlich direkter vorgehen und auch mal die Vorschriftsmäßigkeit anzweifeln. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Polizei die Kosten einer solchen Begutachtung zahlen muss, so lange dir nichts nachgewiesen werden kann. Damit möchte man natürlich auch nicht das Steuersäckel belasten und beschränkt sich auf Extremumbauten.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Andererseits, is das nicht eher das Problem vom TÜV? Wenn die das eintragen? Man kann von nem Laien doch schlecht verlangen, dass der alle Vorschriften kennt. Deswegen geh ich doch zum TÜV. Damit die kucken, ob alles OK ist  Kann ja nich sein, dass der TÜV so sagt und die Polizei dann später was anderes. Und du bist der Depp.



Natürlich bekommt der Prüfer, der dir irgendwas unrechtmäßig eingetragen hat ein Problem - ein Autoleben lang!!! - aber du bist trotzdem der Leittragende. Hierzu kannst du mal den kurzen §5 FZV in Verbindung mit §17 StVZO nachlesen, die in solchen Fällen Anwendung finden. Wenn etwas nicht richtig ist, musst im Zweifelsfall den ursprünglichen Zustand wieder herstellen, was gerade beim Auto oft sehr teuer und teilweise fast unmöglich ist. 1821984 trifft es da mit seinem Zitat: "Unwissendheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" absolut passend.


----------



## ich558 (27. Februar 2011)

Kennt zufällig jemand das (offizielle?) Video von der BMW S 1000 RR wo die Kamera am Tank befestigt ist und man absolut jede Bewegung der Maschine "mitfühlen" kann als wäre man mittendrin? Hab das schonmal gesehen aber finde es ums verrecken nicht mehr 
edit: so schnell kanns gehen. Habs gefunden


----------



## roadgecko (28. Februar 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit meinem Auto auch nie Probleme und bin gute 10 Jahre mit einer *Tieferlegung von knapp 14cm bei einer ausgewachsenen Mittelklasse-Limousine* gefahren. Zwar wurde ich damals mehrfach die Woche angehalten, aber die Polizei hat sich immer auf die Rechtmäßigkeit der Eintragungen verlassen - damals. Mittlerweile sind die Kontrollen schärfer und das Personal besser geschult, sodass sie wesentlich direkter vorgehen und auch mal die Vorschriftsmäßigkeit anzweifeln. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Polizei die Kosten einer solchen Begutachtung zahlen muss, so lange dir nichts nachgewiesen werden kann. Damit möchte man natürlich auch nicht das Steuersäckel belasten und beschränkt sich auf Extremumbauten.
> 
> 
> 
> Natürlich bekommt der Prüfer, der dir irgendwas unrechtmäßig eingetragen hat ein Problem - ein Autoleben lang!!! - aber du bist trotzdem der Leittragende. Hierzu kannst du mal den kurzen §5 FZV in Verbindung mit §17 StVZO nachlesen, die in solchen Fällen Anwendung finden. Wenn etwas nicht richtig ist, musst im Zweifelsfall den ursprünglichen Zustand wieder herstellen, was gerade beim Auto oft sehr teuer und teilweise fast unmöglich ist. 1821984 trifft es da mit seinem Zitat: "Unwissendheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" absolut passend.


 
14cm oder 14mm ? Also 14cm wär ja ein bisschen krass


----------



## 1821984 (28. Februar 2011)

und 14mm wären nicht der Rede wert. Eine Tieferlegung hat auch immer was mit der Rad/Reifenkombi zu tun. Wenn du bei einem kleinwagen 13" drauf hast, ist es wohl kaum möglich ein Auto der Art tiefer zu legen. Werden dort nun aber 16-17" verbaut, schaut das ganze wieder anders aus.

Ich denke bei einer "ausgewachsenen Mittelklasse-Limousine" (BMW 5er oder E-Klasse?) kann man da schon bischen mehr machen als beim Golf oder Polo. Interessant wäre nochmal die Rad/Reifenkombi dazu!


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2011)

14 cm fand ich auch bissel viel. Ich wollte aber nix sagen...


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2011)

Das war ein 91er Honda Accord mit 8,5x17 Porsche-Felgen. Die Felgen standen mit der Tieferlegung fast am Radkasten. Krass war das, und über fast 10 Jahre auch einmalig in der Honda-Szene. Mittlerweile bin ich aus dem Alter raus, aber das Auto steht noch in der Garage. Bei dem guten Stück hat der TÜV damals auch alles ohne Probleme abgenommen. Würde ich heute damit in eine Kontrolle kommen, so wäre das Ende sicher nah - ein Umbau überhaupt nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Wie war denn damals noch der Restkomfort?


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2011)

Der was? 

Ich hatte noch knapp 3cm Restfederweg - also nicht wirklich Komfort. Da das Fahrwerk aber eine Einzelanfertigung von Koni war, war es recht gut aufeinander abgestimmt. Alles in allem war das Auto durch den großen Radstand trotzdem nicht so eine Schlagloch-Suchmaschine wie mancher Kompaktwagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, wenn du unbedingt über ein Blatt auf der Straße rüberpoltern willst. 
Oder die Frontschürze an einer Kastanie aufreißen....


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2011)

Glücklicherweise waren die Straßen damals viel besser als heute und 4cm Luft unter der Vorderachse waren mehr als ausreichend. 

Lustig war seinerzeit, als ich meine Einfahrt pflastern lassen habe. Die Arbeiter mussten einen 5m Richtscheit nehmen und 5cm Klötze im Abstand des Radstandes befestigen, damit ich über das Gefälle ohne Aufsetzer fahren konnte - meine Auffahrt liegt bei 10m Länge knapp 50cm tiefer - und der abgesenkte Bordstein wurde auch niedriger eingesetzt als normal.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Februar 2011)

mal ne frage, wie viel geld darf ein guter gebrauchter  5er Golf GTI ungefähr kosten, und wie viel km sind noch unbedenklich?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mal ne frage, wie viel geld darf ein guter gebrauchter  5er Golf GTI ungefähr kosten, und wie viel km sind noch unbedenklich?


 
Gut ist in diesem Zusammenhang relativ, da der Motor halt die erste Ausbaustufe des 2 Liter TurboDi ist.
Die Laufleistung sollte relativ gering sein (<50tkm). Dann dürfte der Preis laut DAT bei etwa 10k Euro liegen.
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde ihn auf keinen Fall kaufen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Februar 2011)

hmm, ich möchte mir nämlich im sommer einen zulegen. Wenn ich einen für um die 8000 finde der noch gut in schuss ist, wäre dies schon ne heiße option...


----------



## zøtac (28. Februar 2011)

Nen Golf GTI?^^
Wie wärs mit nem älteren gebrauchtem 5er BMW, da biste mit 8000€ schon ganz gut dabei


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Februar 2011)

> Wie wärs mit nem älteren gebrauchtem 5er BMW, da biste mit 8000€ schon ganz gut dabei



Der hat dann auch ne ordentliche Laufleistung -> eher nicht. 

Und CPU GPU ist ein GTI Fan


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Februar 2011)

ne BMWs sind nicht mein Ding, es muss schon ein VW sein  Hat jemand erfahrung mit den 5 Zylinder-Gölfen, wie sind die vom unterhalt im vergleich zum GTI?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ne BMWs sind nicht mein Ding, es muss schon ein VW sein  Hat jemand erfahrung mit den 5 Zylinder-Gölfen, wie sind die vom unterhalt im vergleich zum GTI?


 
Höherer Verbrauch, schlechtere Fahleistungen. Und mit dem IVer Golf gestorben (zu recht).


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. März 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ne BMWs sind nicht mein Ding, es muss schon ein VW sein  Hat jemand erfahrung mit den 5 Zylinder-Gölfen, wie sind die vom unterhalt im vergleich zum GTI?


 
Hatte selber mal einen...

Unter 10 Liter fährt man einen Golf 4 V5 nicht. Meist sind es zwischen 12-14 Liter. Außerdem ist er auch im Unterhalt nicht ganz billig, aber immer noch günstiger als eine Golf 4 GTI mit dem gleichem Motor


----------



## Falk (2. März 2011)

Die einzig wahre Motorisierung in Golf IV/V ist eh der 3,2L 6 Zylinder. Verbrauch aber jenseits von gut und böse, wenn man den Artgerecht bewegt


----------



## Tobucu (2. März 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hatte selber mal einen...
> 
> Unter 10 Liter fährt man einen Golf 4 V5 nicht. Meist sind es zwischen 12-14 Liter. Außerdem ist er auch im Unterhalt nicht ganz billig, aber immer noch günstiger als eine Golf 4 GTI mit dem gleichem Motor


 
Dafür zieht der VR 5 mit 110 KW keinen müden Hering vom Teller. Kumpel hatte so ein Ding, mit meinen Audi 89 Coupe 2.3 E hab ich ihn versägt.
Ein anderer hatte den mit 170 PS weil er den klang so geil fand, der lief gut.
Verbrauch damals 
Um die 12 Liter sind in der Stadt normal. Auf der BAB hatte ich den Tank nach 300 KM auch schon mal leer.


----------



## fctriesel (3. März 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Auf der BAB hatte ich den Tank nach 300 KM auch schon mal leer.


Das erinnert mich an einen Bekannten mit einem Sportkombi aus Ingolstadt BJ Ende 90er mit "etwas" Dampf unter der Haube: Fast 60 Liter in 120km.
Dabei hat er auch noch VPower tanken müssen.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. März 2011)

Ich bin mit dem Verbrauch meiner A-klasse nicht wirklich zufrieden. Wenn ich normal fahre (pro Tankfüllung vllt 15 mal 5 sec. Vollgas, den Rest gemütlich im Verkehr mitschwimmen), komm ich auf nen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 11,5 litern. Bei Vollgas auf der BAB komm ich mit einer Tankfüllung etwa 300km weit (passen immerhin 53l rein)

Naja, was solls...


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. März 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Verbrauch meiner A-klasse nicht wirklich zufrieden. Wenn ich normal fahre (pro Tankfüllung vllt 15 mal 5 sec. Vollgas, den Rest gemütlich im Verkehr mitschwimmen), komm ich auf nen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 11,5 litern.


 
Was für einen Monstermotor hast du denn drinn?


----------



## roadgecko (3. März 2011)

Mit meinem 1.8 Liter Zetec (115ps) aus meinem Focus komme ich bei etwas flotterer Fahrweise auf 9 - 9,5 liter (viel Stadt, weniger Autobahn).
Bei sanfter Fahrweise sind es 8,5 allerdings auch überwiegend in der Stadt. 

Bei konstanten 120-130 km/h auf der Autobahn sollten 7,5 drin sein.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es ein A 200 mit 100kW.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. März 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es ein A 200 mit 100kW.


 
Was ist denn das für ein Wirkungsgrad?


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2011)

Ein ähnlicher wie der von meinem 70kw Motörchen im Streetka mit  ~9,5l im Stadtverkehr(dafür keine Angst vor E10 da mutmaßlich sogar als Flexifuel entwickelt).


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. März 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein ähnlicher wie der von meinem 70kw Motörchen im Streetka mit  ~9,5l im Stadtverkehr(dafür keine Angst vor E10 da mutmaßlich sogar als Flexifuel entwickelt).


 
Jeder Otto-Motor ist Ethanol tauglich, die Unterschiede liegen eher im Kraftstoffsystem.
Habe vorhin auf Stern.de gelesen das 93% aller in Deutschland zugelassenen PKWs E10 tauglich sind und 99% der PKWs deutscher Hersteller.

Zum Verbrauch, mit Verbräuchen über 9 Liter kann man heutzutage eigentlich Fahrzeuge mit 150 PS und mehr fahren. Da die Verbräuche in den letzten Jahren brutalst zurückgehen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2011)

Der Motor kommt halt von Ford Brasilien. Deswegen die Vermutung dass es eben nicht nur vom Verbrennungsprinzip sondern auch insgesamt kein Problem Mit E85 oder mehr hätte.

Der Verbrauch dürfte bei mir hier im Bergischen eh nicht vom Motor allein in die Höhe getrieben werden. Das Höhenprofil tut sein übriges.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. März 2011)

Es ist kein Monstermotor. Ist der 2,1 Liter aus dem A210 Evo mit 158 PS.
Naja, ist ja schon etwas älter(Bj. 2004) und die Werksangabe für den mit Automatik liegt bei 11 litern in der Stadt, passt also fast.
Trotzdem etwas viel^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. März 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Es ist kein Monstermotor. Ist der 2,1 Liter aus dem A210 Evo mit 158 PS.
> Trotzdem etwas viel^^


 
Das stimmt. Selbst vor 11 Jahren hat mein 225 PS TT "nur" 11,1 Liter konsumiert  .


----------



## 8800 GT (3. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Selbst vor 11 Jahren hat mein 225 PS TT "nur" 11,1 Liter konsumiert  .


 
da siehste mal
Hat aber ein gutes Leistungsgewicht von 6,9 kg pro PS


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

Aber eine miese Stirnfläche und deswegen saugt er halt fleißig ausm Tank.


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2011)

Kauft euch doch einfach nen fetten 1000er Supersportler  150-200 PS bei einem Leistungsgewicht von ca 1,5kg/PS und selbst wenn ihr den sauber tretet ist der Verbrauch auf Kleinwagenniveau der Sportfaktor aber immens


----------



## roadgecko (3. März 2011)

Also da das hier der Auto-thread ist finde ich ist SO ETWAS viel geiler  

Das mit dem 10 Euro-Schein (um 5:00min) ist am besten.


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2011)

Die Sendung habe ich damals im Fernsehen gesehen und wie es der Zufall will kam ich zwei Tage darauf an der Ampel hinter dem Hurricane zum stehen- unglaubliches Gefährt Wäre schon interessant mal bei 200 km/h noch so zu beschleunigen wie andere Autos bei 50 km/h
(Btw: Es heißt zwar Auto Thread aber im Startpost gehts auch um Bikes )


----------



## roadgecko (3. März 2011)

Ja aber um Bikes geht es nur sekundär 

Also bei den 3 Autos würde ich auch ma gerne mitfahren ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (3. März 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kauft euch doch einfach nen fetten 1000er Supersportler  150-200 PS bei einem Leistungsgewicht von ca 1,5kg/PS und selbst wenn ihr den sauber tretet ist der Verbrauch auf Kleinwagenniveau der Sportfaktor aber immens


Nicht extrem genug. Ariel Atom V8: 500 PS bei 523 Kilogramm. Lässt die BMW S1000RR hinter sich.


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2011)

Wow nicht schlecht den kannte ich bis dato noch gar nicht Sicherlich ein Blickfang aber spätestens beim Preis kauft man sich für 1/10 dessen ein Bike


----------



## Whoosaa (3. März 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nicht extrem genug. Ariel Atom V8: 500 PS bei 523 Kilogramm. Lässt die BMW S1000RR hinter sich.


 
Immer diese Top Gear Schauer..


----------



## AeroX (4. März 2011)

Ach eine GSX-R K6 ist immer noch die schönste


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. März 2011)

ganz einfach, wer 4rad will mit beschleunigung - Ariel Atom
4rad mit Vmax- Veyron oder CCXR
 wer beides will - Hayabusa (Turbo)


----------



## Nekro (5. März 2011)

Und wer schnell durch die Kurven will (um mal eine alte Diskussionsrunde wiederzubeleben)? 
Da bleiben wir doch lieber auf 4 Rädern


----------



## roadgecko (5. März 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ganz einfach, wer 4rad will mit beschleunigung - Ariel Atom
> 4rad mit Vmax- Veyron oder CCXR
> wer beides will - Hayabusa (Turbo)


 
Also ich behaupte jetzt mal das der Veyron oder der CCXR auch gut beschleunigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Und wer schnell durch die Kurven will (um mal eine alte Diskussionsrunde wiederzubeleben)?
> Da bleiben wir doch lieber auf 4 Rädern


 
Mit dem Motorrad um die Kurve fahren bringt aber mehr Spaß.


----------



## AeroX (5. März 2011)

> Mit dem Motorrad um die Kurve fahren bringt aber mehr Spaß.



Wie richtig


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Genau 

Verdammt, ich vermisse mein Bike.


----------



## AeroX (5. März 2011)

Und ich freu mich auf mein  Erstes


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Mein Tipp: Nie heiraten, dann kann dir deine Frau auch nie das Fahren verbieten.


----------



## AeroX (5. März 2011)

Damit kann man sich bestimmt auch ne teurere Maschine leisten


----------



## Mosed (5. März 2011)

Es gibt Dinge, die kann es gar nicht geben.

Da war bei meinem BMW vor meiner Zeit das Radio defekt und die Deppen (BMW-Werkstatt!) tauschen das gegen eins vom Vor-Facelift Modell. Dass dieses keinen CD-Wechsler/Aux-Anschluss hat stört die gar nicht. (Ist ja immerhin eine Reduktion des Funktionsumfangs) Und dass beim Anschluss für die Freisprecheinrichtung (Radio-seitig) nur 1 von 2 Pins geschaltet sind, fällt denen auch nicht auf. Und die Besitzer merken es scheinbar auch nicht, dass die FSE keinen Ton ausgibt. Immerhin waren die schlau genug, einen Antennenadapter zu benutzen.

Ich behaupte mal, das die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die FSE aufgrund eines nicht angeschlossenen Pins (und sei es nur Masse) nicht zu 100% funktioniert, recht hoch ist.

Da ich Wert auf Optik lege, habe ich mir jetzt für Geld ein Original-Radio bestellt. Das kann dann zusätzlich mp3 lesen. Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

.. und das kostet wie viel?


----------



## roadgecko (5. März 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die kann es gar nicht geben.
> 
> Da war bei meinem BMW vor meiner Zeit das Radio defekt und die Deppen (BMW-Werkstatt!) tauschen das gegen eins vom Vor-Facelift Modell. Dass dieses keinen CD-Wechsler/Aux-Anschluss hat stört die gar nicht. (Ist ja immerhin eine Reduktion des Funktionsumfangs) Und dass beim Anschluss für die Freisprecheinrichtung (Radio-seitig) nur 1 von 2 Pins geschaltet sind, fällt denen auch nicht auf. Und die Besitzer merken es scheinbar auch nicht, dass die FSE keinen Ton ausgibt. Immerhin waren die schlau genug, einen Antennenadapter zu benutzen.
> 
> ...



Hättest du das nicht reklamieren können ?


----------



## ich558 (6. März 2011)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich freu mich auf mein  Erstes



Ich auch  mal schauen ob ich's mir diese Woche schon hole nur habe ich den Schein noch nicht 
Welches bekommst du?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Welches bekommst du?


 
Suzuki Hayabusa Turbo.


----------



## AeroX (6. März 2011)

> Ich auch mal schauen ob ich's mir diese Woche schon hole nur habe ich den Schein noch nicht
> Welches bekommst du?



Ich muss erstmal den Schein machen 

Deshalb dauert das ganze noch ne Weile 

Aber dann ne GSX-R 600 k6. Zumindest hab ich mir das vorgenommen, was draus wird mal sehn 

mfg


----------



## Zoon (6. März 2011)

Sachen gibts ... 

Gelbe Sackspinne zwingt Mazda zu Rckruf in den USA - autobild.de


----------



## ich558 (6. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Suzuki Hayabusa Turbo.


 
So ein Zufall ich auch jedoch hab ich die 400 km/h Übersetzung gewählt

Anfangs wollte ich auch eine GSX R 600 oder CBR 600 RR aber diese Teile auf 34PS zu drosseln tut mir in der Seele weh also wirds die Er6n.


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2011)

Besser als ein "kaputtes" Bremspedal.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2011)

Zoon schrieb:
			
		

> Sachen gibts ...
> 
> Gelbe Sackspinne zwingt Mazda zu Rckruf in den USA - autobild.de



Du liest Autobild? Sachen gibt's..


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. März 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du liest Autobild? Sachen gibt's..


 
Das ist doch spitzen Comedy  .


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2011)

Seh ich auch so. Tolle Comedy in Form von ner VW-Werbebroschüre!


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Tolle Comedy in Form von ner VW-Werbebroschüre!


 
Naja, falls die AB sich mal aufrafft einen halbwegs sinnvollen Vergleich anzustellen, dann kommen die gleichen Ergebnisse raus wie bei allen anderen nationalen und internationalen Fachzeitschriften.


----------



## Mosed (6. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> .. und das kostet wie viel?



Dank Ebay günstige 400€ ^^ (Die mit mp3-Funktion sind heiß begehrt und entsprechend wird da zugelangt)
Ist aber wenigstens von einem Händler, sodass ich reklamieren kann.
Original bei BMW ~545€

Das alte verkaufe ich dann bei Ebay. 

Es wäre natürlich günstiger geworden ein Standard-Radio zu kaufen mit Blende. Dann würde das Radio aber außermittig in der Mittelkonsole sitzen, wäre der Schräge der Mittelkonsole nicht angepasst und würde somit in keinster Weise vom Design passen. Und für das Multifunktionslenkrad wären nur die Radios in Frage gekommen, für die man einen entsprechenden Kabelbaum-Adapter kaufen kann. Und das Radio müsste ja auch einen Anschluss für die Freisprecheinrichtung haben.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Hättest du das nicht reklamieren können ?


 
Ich habe die Reparatur ja nicht durchführen lassen. Und mein Vorbesitzer auch nicht, sodass es auch kein ihm bekannter Mangel beim Verkauf war.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. März 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du liest Autobild? Sachen gibt's..


Diesen Freitag hab ich mir die Autobild auch gekauft.
Da ist ein Gutschein drin für die Spitzenwäsche von Total, die kostet regulär glaub 14 EUR oder so. Mir egal was drinsteht, für die Ersparnis nehme ich das Altpapier in Kauf. 
Die Tanke bei uns in der Detmoldstraße, wo BMW offiziell tankt und wäscht, ist zufällig ne Total und nimmt Gutscheine, insofern werd ich da nach der Arbeit mal ganz entspannt durchgondeln. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Dank Ebay günstige 400€ ^^ (Die mit mp3-Funktion sind heiß begehrt und entsprechend wird da zugelangt)
> Ist aber wenigstens von einem Händler, sodass ich reklamieren kann.
> Original bei BMW ~545€


Radio Professional? die Dinger sind ja im Grunde unverschämt teuer für das was sie können, jetzt nicht nur bei BMW sondern allgemein.
Aber After-Market Geräte sehen in den modernen Autos alle komisch aus, und bei BMW ist diese Standard-DIN-blende dann auch noch asymmetrisch. 



> Es wäre natürlich günstiger geworden ein Standard-Radio zu kaufen mit Blende. Dann würde das Radio aber außermittig in der Mittelkonsole sitzen, wäre der Schräge der Mittelkonsole nicht angepasst und würde somit in keinster Weise vom Design passen. Und für das Multifunktionslenkrad wären nur die Radios in Frage gekommen, für die man einen entsprechenden Kabelbaum-Adapter kaufen kann. Und das Radio müsste ja auch einen Anschluss für die Freisprecheinrichtung haben.


Und je nach Modell braucht man dann zumindest noch nen CAN-Adapter glaub ich, so einfach ist das alles nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Freitag hab ich mir die Autobild auch gekauft.
> Da ist ein Gutschein drin für die Spitzenwäsche von Total, die kostet regulär glaub 14 EUR oder so. Mir egal was drinsteht, für die Ersparnis nehme ich das Altpapier in Kauf.



Like.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Diesen Freitag hab ich mir die Autobild auch gekauft.
> Da ist ein Gutschein drin für die Spitzenwäsche von Total, die kostet regulär glaub 14 EUR oder so. Mir egal was drinsteht, für die Ersparnis nehme ich das Altpapier in Kauf.
> Die Tanke bei uns in der Detmoldstraße, wo BMW offiziell tankt und wäscht, ist zufällig ne Total und nimmt Gutscheine, insofern werd ich da nach der Arbeit mal ganz entspannt durchgondeln.


 
Kannst ja nebenbei in der Zeitschrift blättern, vielleicht gibts was Neues von der VW-Werkszeitung.


----------



## Mosed (6. März 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Radio Professional? die Dinger sind ja im Grunde unverschämt teuer für das was sie können, jetzt nicht nur bei BMW sondern allgemein.
> Aber After-Market Geräte sehen in den modernen Autos alle komisch aus, und bei BMW ist diese Standard-DIN-blende dann auch noch asymmetrisch.


 
Nein, das Business CD. Das Pro konnte nie mp3 lesen. Das Business zeigt zwar auch keine id3-Tags an, aber darauf habe ich eh selten geachten beim Autofahren.


----------



## roadgecko (6. März 2011)

Hab hier grade einen gebrauchten Focus RS Kühlergrill aus Edelstahl bei eBay entdeckt. Wenn der Preis nicht zu hoch ist werd ich mal mitbieten


----------



## Adrenalize (6. März 2011)

Kennt jemand einen günstigen Folierbetrieb im Münchener Norden? Rennstreifen will.  

Wie haltet ihr es denn mit dem E10? Seit heute geistert ja die Meldung durch alle Nachrichtensendungen, dass Thomas Brüner, Leiter der Mechanik-Entwicklung bei BMW die Vermutung hat, dass der neue Kraftstoff langfristig allen Motoren schaden könnte, das es zu vermehrter Kondenswasseransammlung im Motoröl kommen kann.

So langsam hab ich von dem Sch... die nase voll. Günstiger ist er nicht (Sprit ist eh nur teuer weil über 60% Des Preises an den Staat gehen), grüner ist er nicht (die dritte Welt hat keine Speideöl mehr, weil die Agrarflächen für Ölpalmen draufgehen, und der Regenwald wird abgeholzt für Agrarland) und eine mittelfristige alternative zu mineralischem Kraftstoff ist er auch nicht. Welcher schmiergeldakzeptierende, lobbyistische Sesselfurzer in Berlin hat den Mist eigentlich angeleiert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

E10 ist mir eigentlich egal, ich nehme, was gerade günstig ist und womit der Wagen fährt. Und das ist günstiger als Super Plus.
Ich finde die Sache hat nur einen faden Beigeschmack, dass E10 nur in Super drin ist, aber nicht un Super Plus, die Ölmultis verdienen sich jetzt dumm und dusselig daran, dass die Leute nun Super Plus tanken.
Wenn man Zyniker ist, könnte man meinen, dass das beabsichtigt war.


----------



## roadgecko (6. März 2011)

Also ich hab den Mist bis jetzt noch nicht getank, obwohl Ford keine Bedenken bei meinem Fahrzeug äußert. Aber das es wohl kaum langfristige Tests gibt wird man das wohl nicht so genau sagen können.
Ich denke mal die ganzen Tests wurden im Labor durchgeführt (Stichwort beschleunigte Alterung) und man sollte sich nicht zu 100 % drauf verlassen.

EDIT: Ich habe im Internet mal ein bisschen Super und SuperPlus verglichen und da kann ich mir nur am kopf packen:



> An Billig Tankstellen wie z.B. von Großmarkt-Ketten würde ich nicht  tanken fahren. Du kannst dann vielleicht 2,3 cent sparen, die es aber  meiner Meinung nach nicht wert sind, da der Sprit bestimmt nicht immer  von aller erste Güte ist.


----------



## Mosed (6. März 2011)

Da der Motor meines Autos auf SuperPlus ausgelegt ist, tanke ich kein E10. 
Die Ersparnis beim Tanken würde beim Mehrverbrauch eh wieder draufgehen. Weniger Leistung und ein schlechterer Motorlauf kämen ja noch hinzu.

Ich finde den Boykott gut. Die Tankstellen haben aber jetzt Probleme genug SuperPlus bereitzustellen. Diese E10 Plörre sollten die in die Tonne treten.

@roadgecko: Ja, ist doch klar. Die Ketten haben schließlich alle eigene Raffinerien, in denen sie minderwertigen Sprit herstellen. Die kaufen doch nicht das gleiche ein wie Shell, Aral, Jet und co. Niemals! 
(Aral und Shell geben ja noch ihre Wunder-Additive hinzu, aber sonst gibt es ja nicht für jede Tank-Kette eigene Raffinerien)


----------



## roadgecko (6. März 2011)

Das wird immer besser:



> Zum Thema Sprit von Supermarkttankstellen und sonstigen Biligtanken. Ich hatte mal nen Kollegen dem hat es den Kraftstoffmengenteiler (ich glaub o hieß das Ding) zerissen. Es war innen drin verrostet. Da darf normalerweise nur Benzin hinkommen und kein Wasser!!! Es hat ihn damals schlappe 3000 DM gekostet. Ich glaube dafür kann man ziemlich oft an Markentankstellen tanken. Wo der Sprit ca 2-3 Cent teurer ist als an Shell und Co. Der Werkstattmeister hat damals zu ihm gesagt das er öfter Autos von billigtanken abholen muß. Wegen dem schlechten Sprit würden sie nicht mehr anspringen. Da würde er immer den Sprit abpumpen und besseren rein. Und siehe da der Motor läuft wieder.



Aber da möchte ich jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen einfach schwachsinn...


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2011)

Ich mache mir auch nicht so Gedanken um E10. Wir fahren ausschließlich Diesel..


----------



## moe (6. März 2011)

ich werde diese plörre sicher nicht durch nen motor jagen, der 270000km mit super gelaufen ist. da hab ich eher so die befürchtung, dass der dann die 300k nicht mehr erlebt. jetz freut sich mein golf 3 halt über super plus.

sich über die preise aufzuregen hat ja doch keinen sinn, also lass ichs gleich. dass der staat da schön dran mitverdient brauch man ja wohl nicht zu erwähnen.


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

Ich würde derzeit auch noch jedem von dem neuen E10-Super abraten. Zwar kommt man auf lange Sicht eh nicht drumherum, aber das erste Versuchskaninchen möchte man schließlich auch nicht sein. Wenn man sich mal die Bandbreite des Automobilmarktes an Herstellern, Modellen und in der Serie verzweigten Aktualisierungen ansieht, wird man schnell erkennen, dass kein Hersteller der Welt zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen kann, dass der Sprit nicht dem jeweiligen Fahrzeug schädigt. 

Verträgt auch nur ein Teil in der langen Kette der kraftstoffführenden Teile eines Fahrzeugs den höheren Anteil an Ethanol nicht, so sind Schäden nicht mehr auszuschließen. Die Korrosion von Aluminium durch Ethanol ist nicht zu unterschätzen und kann bereits durch einmaliges Betanken irreparable Schäden verursachen.


----------



## roadgecko (6. März 2011)

Aber was mich immer wieder wundert, im jetzigem Kraftstoff sollen doch auch 5% drin sein, warum tritt bei den 5% keine Korrosion aus ?


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

Auf die Frage habe ich bis jetzt auch noch keine wirklich klare Antwort bekommen. Ich glaube, ich muss mal unsere schlauen Leute in Sachen Motoren und Kraftstoffe anrufen. Die arbeiten eng mit Herstellern zusammen und wissen wirklich extrem detailliert, was da alles so vor sich geht - nur das meiste versteht man selbst als Ingenieur nicht auf Anhieb.  

Mal schauen, ob ich die Woche dafür Zeit finde ...gib diesen Leuten ein Stichwort und sie predigen Stunden über dieses Thema.


----------



## moe (6. März 2011)

das tut sie. wenn auch nur geringfügig. der ethanolanteil bei e10 ist aber doppelt so hoch, was den effekt deutlich verstärken würde.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2011)

Nein, laut EU-Richtlinie * können * maximal 5% drin sein - tatsächlich geht der Anteil meistens gegen 0%, da die Hersteller natürlich lieber normalen Kraftstoff für diese 5% nehmen, da er wesentlich billiger ist als die gleiche Menge Ethanol.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (7. März 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Aber was mich immer wieder wundert, im jetzigem Kraftstoff sollen doch auch 5% drin sein, warum tritt bei den 5% keine Korrosion aus ?


 
"All Ding' sind Gift und nichts ohn' Gift; allein die Dosis macht, das ein Ding kein Gift ist." Zitat von Paracelsus. Ist vielleicht ein bisschen weit hergeholt aus der Humanmedizin, aber im Prinzip ist es das gleiche in der Chemie. Stoffe verhalten sich je nach Konzentration unterschiedlich.


----------



## Arthuriel (7. März 2011)

Ich habe mal im Internet geguckt und auf DAT folgende Liste gefunden, in der aufgelistet wird, welche Modelle E10 vertragen und welche nicht.

Außerdem ist sie relativ aktuell (Stand: 01.03.2011)

Jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht ganz genau, wie glaubwürdig das ist oder nicht, wobei ich eher von ersterem ausgehe.


----------



## moe (7. März 2011)

ja theoretisch vertragen die autos das zeug. getestet hats aber auch noch keiner, schon gar nicht auf lange zeit.
ich würds einfach nicht tanken, bis es entsprechende tests gibt.


----------



## roadgecko (7. März 2011)

Das E10 ist einfach nur schwachsinn. Wenn der Verbrauch steigt und für den Sprit Wälder abgeholzt werden müssen können wir auch bei 100 % Öl bleiben.
Von den "Motorschäden" und erhöten Wechselintervallen mal abgesehen.


----------



## moe (7. März 2011)

schon alleine die tatsache, dass für bioethanol agrarwirtschaftlich nutzbare fläche verschwendet wird sagt doch schon alles aus.
durch solche faxen steigen langfristig auch die lebensmittelpreise.

v.a. wird bei den ganzen kalkulationen gar nicht berücksichtigt, dass die herstellung von bioethanol auch umweltschädlich ist. im endefekt bringt das zeug also gar nix, es macht eher noch mehr kaputt.


----------



## Arthuriel (7. März 2011)

Ich habe auf Wikipedia einen Artikel über Bioethanol gefunden. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust, ihn zu lesen.

Bioethanol

An sich mag die Grundidee mit den nachwachsenen Rohstoffen vielleicht ganz gut sein, aber wenn man dafür Wälder abholzt (siehe z.B. Palmölproduktion in Indonesien), Monokulturen errichtet und die Anbauflächen nicht mehr für Nahrungsmittel nutzt, so sollte man darüber nachdenken, ob man das nicht gleich sein lässt und stattdessen eine richtige Lösung sucht (z.B eine effizientere Infrastruktur, durch die gar nicht erst so viel Verkehr aufkommt oder/und gleich auf Strom setzen, der u.a. aus Windkraft und Parabolrinnenkraftwerken kommt usw.).


Ansonsten gibt es ja noch das Problem der Abhängigkeit, denn bei Erdöl ist man von den Staaten der arabischen Welt und bei Bioethanol z.B. von Brasilien abhängig.

P.S.: Hmm, bei Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien wären wir aber vermutlich auch von sonnenreichen Ländern anhängig, weshalb man sich eher die Frage stellen sollte, inwiefern man im Bezug auf Energie überhaupt unabhängig werden kann oder ob man es gar nicht vermeiden kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Kaufste halt eine Brennstoffzellenkarre.


----------



## Arthuriel (7. März 2011)

Oder wir fahren Autos, wie man sie bei den Feuersteins kennt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Dann brauchst du aber gutes Schuhwerk.


----------



## Arthuriel (7. März 2011)

Ach was, eine dicke Hornhautschicht reicht schon aus.

Die andere Alternative wären Füße wie die von Hobbits, da die Sohle ledrig ist und die Haare für die Aufrechterhaltung der optimalen Betriebstemperatur sorgen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Da besorge ich mir lieber ein paar 1€ Jobber und lass mich schieben.


----------



## Tobucu (7. März 2011)

Zum Thema E10.
Hat auch noch keiner gesagt das Das Zeug den Verbrauch erhöht. Ethanol hat einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad als Benzin, somit steigt auch die Menge des Sprits die benötigt wird um die selben Fahrleistungen zuerreichen.
Das erzählt man dem Endverbraucher natürlich nicht!
Ist mir auch einigermaßen  ich fahr Diesel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. März 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Mist bis jetzt noch nicht getank, obwohl Ford keine Bedenken bei meinem Fahrzeug äußert. Aber das es wohl kaum langfristige Tests gibt wird man das wohl nicht so genau sagen können.
> Ich denke mal die ganzen Tests wurden im Labor durchgeführt (Stichwort beschleunigte Alterung) und man sollte sich nicht zu 100 % drauf verlassen.


 
Wieso soll es keine langfristigen Tests geben?
In vielen Ländern wird seit den Siebziger Jahren Ethanol in Mischungen bis 100% beigemischt ohen Probleme. Stichwort Flexifuel. Natürlich werden dann freigegebene Benzinleitungen verbaut aber die gleichen Motoren.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da der Motor meines Autos auf SuperPlus ausgelegt ist, tanke ich kein E10.
> Die Ersparnis beim Tanken würde beim Mehrverbrauch eh wieder draufgehen. Weniger Leistung und ein schlechterer Motorlauf kämen ja noch hinzu.



Wieso schlechterer Motorlauf?
Bentley gibt seien Fahrzeuge z.B, schon seit längerem für E85 frei. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das der W12 BiTrubo mit Ethanol unruhig läuft, gibt auch keinen Grund dafür.



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich würde derzeit auch noch jedem von dem neuen E10-Super abraten. Zwar kommt man auf lange Sicht eh nicht drumherum, aber das erste Versuchskaninchen möchte man schließlich auch nicht sein. Wenn man sich mal die Bandbreite des Automobilmarktes an Herstellern, Modellen und in der Serie verzweigten Aktualisierungen ansieht, wird man schnell erkennen, dass kein Hersteller der Welt zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen kann, dass der Sprit nicht dem jeweiligen Fahrzeug schädigt.
> 
> Verträgt auch nur ein Teil in der langen Kette der kraftstoffführenden Teile eines Fahrzeugs den höheren Anteil an Ethanol nicht, so sind Schäden nicht mehr auszuschließen. Die Korrosion von Aluminium durch Ethanol ist nicht zu unterschätzen und kann bereits durch einmaliges Betanken irreparable Schäden verursachen.


 
Es gibt Erfahrungswerte bis in die automobile Steinzeit, schließlich wurde der Ottomotor für Ethanol entwickelt. Und wie erwähnt in vielen Ländern wird seit ewigen Zeiten mit Ethanol gefahren.
Etappenweise könnte man annehmen das einige Leute glauben die Welt endet an Deutschlands Grenzen  .



moe schrieb:


> ja theoretisch vertragen die autos das zeug. getestet hats aber auch noch keiner, schon gar nicht auf lange zeit.
> ich würds einfach nicht tanken, bis es entsprechende tests gibt.



Doch Erfahrungswerte gibt es noch und nöcher.



Tobucu schrieb:


> Zum Thema E10.
> Hat auch noch keiner gesagt das Das Zeug den Verbrauch erhöht. Ethanol hat einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad als Benzin, somit steigt auch die Menge des Sprits die benötigt wird um die selben Fahrleistungen zuerreichen.
> Das erzählt man dem Endverbraucher natürlich nicht!
> Ist mir auch einigermaßen  ich fahr Diesel.



Ethanol hat einen geringeren Energiegehalt aber keinen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad.

Zum Thema Mehrverbrauch. Habe jetzt meine erste Tankfüllung E10 verheizt. Mit 1,2 Liter unter meinem üblichen Durchschnitt, insofern kann der Mehrverbrauch nciht wirklich gravierend sein.


----------



## Tobucu (7. März 2011)

> Zum Thema Mehrverbrauch. Habe jetzt meine erste Tankfüllung E10 verheizt. Mit 1,2 Liter unter meinem üblichen Durchschnitt, insofern kann der Mehrverbrauch nciht wirklich gravierend sein.


Kommt immer auf die fahrweise an.
Reguler steigt der Verbrauch um ein paar Prozent.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Ich werde das bei mir mal beobachten, hab ja erst seit kurzem E10 drin, da ich vorher nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. März 2011)

Ich hab meinen Verbrauch nach ewigkeiten unter 10l bekommen 
Ohne bewusst sparsam zu fahren, einfach mal nur 9,9l verbraucht der gute


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. März 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Verbrauch nach ewigkeiten unter 10l bekommen
> Ohne bewusst sparsam zu fahren, einfach mal nur 9,9l verbraucht der gute


 
Ich fahre nur auf der BAB bei privaten Fahrten sparsam (Tempomat), ansonsten fahre ich wie ich lustig bin.
So komme ich auf der BAB auf Werte irgendwo zwischen 6 1/2 und 7 l/ 100 km. Im Gesamtschnitt liege ich derzeit aber bei 8,38 l/ 100 km. Erscheint mir für ein ~200 PS Auto nicht übermässig viel.
Insofern habe ich keinen Grund zur Klage. Egal ob mit E10 oder E5 oder was auch immer.


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2011)

Wie wirkt sich E10 eigendlich bei Motorrädern aus vorallem in Hinlick auf die Leistungsentfaltung? Gibts da schon Tests/Erfahrungen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Wird sicher nicht anders sein, zumindest kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2011)

Ich hab mich mit dem Thema noch nicht wirklich beschäftig aber sink die Leistung bei E10 wirklich (merklich)? Glaube mich zu erinnern sowas gelesen zu haben....


----------



## moe (7. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso soll es keine langfristigen Tests geben?
> In vielen Ländern wird seit den Siebziger Jahren Ethanol in Mischungen bis 100% beigemischt ohen Probleme. Stichwort Flexifuel. Natürlich werden dann freigegebene Benzinleitungen verbaut aber die gleichen Motoren.
> [...]
> Doch Erfahrungswerte gibt es noch und nöcher.



ich glaub ich muss das mal anders formulieren:
in den ländern, in denen es e10/85/100 schon länger gibt wie z.b. brasilien wurden die motoren/einspritzsysteme darauf abgestimmt. die laufen dann auch ohne probleme mit ethanol. 
hier in deutschland ist das jedoch nicht der fall. es gibt keine *langzeittests* mit den modellen, die auf deutschen straßen fahren, vor allem nicht mit älteren modellen, die man weitaus häufiger sieht als neuere modellgenrationen.
es hat z.b. noch keiner die benzinleitungen und die einspritzpumpe auf ethanolverträglichkeit getestet, die seit 20 jahren in meinem golf3 treu ihren dienst verrichten.

das wollte ich mit langzeittests sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

moe schrieb:


> das wollte ich mit langzeittests sagen.


 
Dann fang doch mal mit dem Langzeittest an.


----------



## 1821984 (7. März 2011)

Dafür, dass nahe zu 99% aller deutschen Autos das Zeug vertragen können sollen, hat VAG und Benz aber ganz schön viele Modelle angegeben, die keine freigabe haben. Baujahre stehen bis zu 2009 hin auf den Listen.

Bei BMW haben alle eine Freigabe, aber ausgerechnet ein Entwickler von BMW meint, dass man das auf keinen Fall tanken sollte. Die Politik hat sich ein spitzen Patent ausgedacht, um in jedem Fall zum Geld zu kommen. Entweder durch uns oder durch die Ölkonzerne (also doch wieder wir)!

Ich bin gespannt, was morgen bei raus kommt. Ich selber hoffe, dass es weiter so schlecht läuft, und es wieder vom Markt genommen wird. Leider sehe ich schlecht Chancen dafür.

In der freien Marktwirtschaft wäre es schon wieder weg. Aber unser aller Vater hat hier die Hände drauf und bringt uns um unser Geld, für eine schlechtere Qualität noch mehr zu zahlen!

Ich finde diese E10-geschichte eine riesen Sauerei! 

Jeder Hersteller will so effizient wie möglich bauen und die Motoren heute sind richtige High-tech produkte geworden und dann sollen wir da son Fusel reinkippen, damit wir angeblich der Umwelt was gutes tun, obwohl wir dann mehr verbrauchen. Nach dem Sinn brauch ich hier nicht fragen, genauso wie bei der Umweltplakete. Schande Germany.


----------



## moe (7. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann fang doch mal mit dem Langzeittest an.


 
wenn vw mir morgen nen 6er golf gti und nen tanklaster voll e10 in den hof stellt, dann kriegen die nen 100k km langzeittest in zwei wochen.


----------



## zøtac (7. März 2011)

Ich würd den Test mit nem BMW M5 Hurricane machen


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. März 2011)

Ich tanke nur Super und Super Plus und ich fahre ca 130 km am Tag. Ich boykotiere E10 jedenfalls, auch wenn mein Auto es vertragen würde. Im Endeffekt bin ich der Dumme, denn durch E10 steigt meine Verbrauch! 
Und die paar Cent die E10 günstiger ist als Super, die können den Mehrverbrauch ganz sicher nicht wieder ausgleichen. Wer E10 Tankt lässt sich von der Regierung und der Öllobby verarschen und abzocken - wobei ja beides doch das gleiche ist, also Öllobby und Regierung, hoch lebe die Korruption


----------



## fctriesel (7. März 2011)

moe schrieb:


> wenn vw mir morgen nen 6er golf gti und nen tanklaster voll e10 in den hof stellt, dann kriegen die nen 100k km langzeittest in zwei wochen.


 Mit einem Golf GTI wird das aber unmöglich zu schaffen sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. März 2011)

moe schrieb:


> wenn vw mir morgen nen 6er golf gti und nen tanklaster voll e10 in den hof stellt, dann kriegen die nen 100k km langzeittest in zwei wochen.


 
Den Test kann man sich schenken. Der GTi wird auch in den USA verkauft und dort sind 15% Ethanol im Bnezin.


----------



## moe (7. März 2011)

das sollte jetzt ironisch gemeint sein.

aber ums mal klar und deutlich zu sagen:
ich hab im grunde nix gegen e10. ich hab nur ein problem damit, dass die politiker in deutschland einfach zu dumm sind um zu verstehen, dass solche hauruck aktionen nicht funktionieren und bei den "wählern" nicht gut ankommen. mit ist bewusst, dass diese eu-verordnung schon lange in kraft getreten ist, nur wusste ein großteil der deutschen das nicht. die politiker hätten e10 der bevölkerung einfach von vorne herein näher bringen müssen. z.b. in dem sie die autohersteller die verträglichkeit von dem zeug hätten testen lassen und die ergebnisse veröffentlicht hätten (meinetwegen auch in der bild, damits die unterschichtler auch mitbekommen) und zwar bevor sie das zeug auf den markt geschmissen haben.

wenn sich herausstellt, das e10 meinem auto nicht weh tut und das im endeffekt gleicht teuer oder billiger als super ist, dann tank ich das meinetwegen auch.
ich lass mich aber nicht verarschen und tank das zeug, obwohl es weniger ergiebig aber gleich teuer ist.


----------



## Nekro (8. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den Test kann man sich schenken. Der GTi wird auch in den USA verkauft und dort sind 15% Ethanol im Bnezin.


 
Trotzdem verringert E10 die Haltbarkeit deines Fahrzeuges.
Alle großen Automobilkonzerne sind gegen diesen Sprit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Trotzdem verringert E10 die Haltbarkeit deines Fahrzeuges.
> Alle großen Automobilkonzerne sind gegen diesen Sprit.


 
Nö tut er nicht.
Alle Konzerne sind dagegen rein rechtlich für irgendwas zusätzlich in die Haftung genommen zu werden.
In anderen Ländern wird standardmässig von allen Autokonzernen Flexifuel angeboten. Wie z.B. in Schweden, Brasilien, USA, ... .

Insofern reine Panikmache ohne Substanz.


----------



## Nekro (8. März 2011)

Tut er doch.
Durch Ölverdüngung aufgrund des höheren Wasseranteils musst du öfter Ölwechsel machen und die Schmierung wird (wenn auch nur minimal) schlechter.
Die Techniker und INgenieure werden wohl wissen,was sie das erzählen. Wenn du es besser weißt, hast du definitiv den falschen Beruf gewählt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Tut er doch.
> Durch Ölverdüngung aufgrund des höheren Wasseranteils musst du öfter Ölwechsel machen und die Schmierung wird (wenn auch nur minimal) schlechter.
> Die Techniker und INgenieure werden wohl wissen,was sie das erzählen. Wenn du es besser weißt, hast du definitiv den falschen Beruf gewählt.


 
Der "coole" Ingenieur von BMW hat seine Aussage zurückgezogen.
Bentley bietet den Continental GT bei uns als E85 Version an. In den USA wird E15 seit einiger Zeit verkauft. In Schweden, Brasilien, .... wird seit den Siebzigern mit Ethanol Beimischungen bis 100% gefahren.

Aber lass dich ruhig durch den aktuellen Medienhype manipulieren.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der "coole" Ingenieur von BMW hat seine Aussage zurückgezogen.
> Bentley bietet den Continental GT bei uns als E85 Version an. In den USA wird E15 seit einiger Zeit verkauft. In Schweden, Brasilien, .... wird seit den Siebzigern mit Ethanol Beimischungen bis 100% gefahren.
> 
> Aber lass dich ruhig durch den aktuellen Medienhype manipulieren.


 
Der Einzige der sich hier manipulieren lässt, das bist du! Du glaubst die Behauptungen der Politiker und der Öllobby, ohne aber den Wahrheitsgehalt zu hinterfragen. 
Glaubst du jetzt der Rest der Deutschen, die alle nicht E10 tanken, sind dümmer als du? 
Sorry für die Frage, die kann ich mir selbst beantworten, natürlich sind alle dümmer als ITpassion, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen... 

Da du offenbar selbst nicht dazu in der Lage bist, dich über die Folgen von E10 zu informieren, ist hier ein Wink mit dem ganzen Lattenzaun angesagt :



> In der Europäischen Union wurde die Einführung einer höheren Beimischung von Kraftstoffethanol zu mineralischen Kraftstoffen verpflichtend bis 2020 beschlossen.[3] Die Umsetzung in Deutschland erfolgt durch entsprechende Regelungen im Bundes-Immisionsschutzgesetz.[4] Die Mineralölwirtschaft erhöhte deswegen den Anteil an Ethanol von fünf auf bis zu zehn Prozent[5] und ersetzte großflächig die bisherige Benzinsorte "Super" (bisherige Beimischung bis zu 5 %, E5) durch "Super E10". Dadurch soll das Erreichen der gesetzlichen Vorgaben zu Mindestbeimischungen und damit die Steuerentlastung nach § 50 EnergieStG[6] sichergestellt werden.
> 
> Ziel der Beimischung von Biokraftstoffen ist es, die Abhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen zu verringern und das Klima zu schonen. Da das vom Bio-Ethanol stammende CO2 bei der Gewinnung aus der Atmosphäre genommen wurde, gilt das von der Ethanol-Komponente emittierte Kohlendioxid als klimaneutral und die verbrauchte Menge an fossilem Brennstoff sinkt. *Wenn jedoch für die Erzeugung des Ethanols eigens Wälder gerodet werden und bei Erzeugung und Transport fossile Brennstoffe eingesetzt werden, verringert sich die positive Wirkung der Ethanolbeimischung auf die Klimabilanz und könnte sich sogar in einen Nachteil verkehren. Viele Umweltverbände sehen daher die Einführung kritisch oder raten gar von dem Kraftstoff ab, bis strenge Regeln für dessen Erzeugung festgelegt wurden.*[7]
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ethanol-Kraftstoff


----------



## Nekro (8. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bentley bietet den Continental GT bei uns als E85 Version an.



Es geht mir nicht um die teuren Luxuskarossen die angeboten werden, sondern um normale Autos auf der Straße die damit offensichtlich nicht umgehen können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die teuren Luxuskarossen die angeboten werden, sondern um normale Autos auf der Straße die damit offensichtlich nicht umgehen können.


 
Da ist nichts offensichtlich.
Die ganz normalen VW, Ford, Opel, ... Motoren werden in anderen Ländern unverändert mit E15 bis E85 verwendet.


----------



## Dr. Cox (8. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die teuren Luxuskarossen die angeboten werden, sondern um normale Autos auf der Straße die damit offensichtlich nicht umgehen können.


 

Für ITpassion sind das doch keine Autos, so etwas zu erwähnen oder gar selbst zu fahren wäre doch unter seiner Würde  




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da ist nichts offensichtlich.
> Die ganz normalen VW, Ford, Opel, ... Motoren werden in anderen Ländern unverändert mit E15 bis E85 verwendet.


 
Ob das nun für die Motoren, oder aber für die Umwelt als Ganzes gut ist steht dann aber wieder auf einem anderem Blatt geschrieben...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Damals waren auch alle Automobilkonzerne gegen den Katalysator, weil der ebenfalls alles am Auto kaputt machen würde.


----------



## maaaaatze (8. März 2011)

Auch wenns nich zu der aktuellen Disskusion passt hier mal Bilder von meinem Auto, sind vor ca. 30min Entstanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (8. März 2011)

Streng genommen ist dein Beitrag der einzig sinnvolle seit langem da man hier die Karren der User sehen will und keine E10 Diskussion


----------



## Whoosaa (8. März 2011)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Streng genommen ist dein Beitrag der einzig sinnvolle seit langem da man hier die Karren der User sehen will und keine E10 Diskussion



Das hier ist weder der "Auto-Bilder-Thread", noch der "Zeigt her eure Autos Thread" - nein, es ist der Auto-Thread. Ergo: Diskussionen,  Bilder, Videos, Gerüchte usw., alles erwünscht. Und da E10 zur Zeit ein vieldiskutiertes Thema ist, und wohl eindeutig dem Bereich "Auto" zugeordnet werden kann, ist die Diskussion darüber sinnvoll und keineswegs fehl am Platze..
Sowieso, wenn du Bilder von Autos sehen willst, benutz Google oder schau in einem Auto-Forum vorbei - das hier ist immer noch ein Hardware-Forum.


----------



## ich558 (8. März 2011)

Schon klar sicher soll hier auch über das Drumherum diskutiert werden aber wenn man sich die ersten Seiten und dann die letzten 500 ansieht hat sich das Bilderaufkommen auf fast null dezimiert Das mit Google könnte man in vielen Treads sagen aber für was gibt es dann diese überhaupt?


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2011)

Das ist kein reiner Bilder Thread, kapiche  ??? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da ist nichts offensichtlich.
> Die ganz normalen VW, Ford, Opel, ... Motoren werden in anderen Ländern unverändert mit E15 bis E85 verwendet.



Sicher??? Nicht das sie sich doch in Details unterscheiden

Der E85 W12 im Bentley hat sicher ein komplett anderes Setting (rein abgesehen von Twinturbo!) als die nicht E85 Fähigen W12er....


----------



## riedochs (8. März 2011)

E10, nein danke. Ich quäle meine 1.4 TSI nicht mit dem Dreck, da kommt jetzt nur noch Super+ rein, wird eh empfohlen für den Motor. Der Passat bekommt LPG und brauch nur Benzin bis er 40 Grad erreicht hat. Da kommt auch nur Super+ rein. Mein Vorschlag zu E10: Alles in den Bundestag kippen und anstecken. Für den E10 Rotz werden Lebensmittel verbraten die woanders dringender gebraucht werden, ganz zu schweigen das hier auch langsam die Preise für Getreideprodukte steigen.


----------



## Nekro (8. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> da kommt jetzt nur noch Super+ rein, wird eh empfohlen für den Motor



 Das wird bei fast jedem neuen, einigermaßen kräftigen Motor empfohlen, ist aber überhaupt nicht notwendig !


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

E10 kam doch nur, damit die deutsche Automobilindustrie keine Strafen zahlen muss, weil der Flottenverbrauch an CO² immer noch höher ist als von der EU zugelassen.


----------



## moe (8. März 2011)

*@ITpassion-de*: ich war heute beim bäcker und der hat mich nur ungläubig angeschaut, als ich ihm die üblichen 2,60 für nen bauernlaib hingehalten hab. daraufhin ereignete sich folgender dialog:
-da fehlen noch 0,30.
-wieso? das hat doch sonst immer 2,60 gekostet.
-kostet jetzt 2,90. seit gestern.
-wieso?
-getreidepreise sind gestiegen. wegen e10.

muss ich dazu jetzt noch was sagen??



btw: wie sieht das eigentlich mit den ganzen zweitaktern aus? kann ich meine vespa(Bj.`91) (theoretisch) mit e10 quälen? das kommt da zwar eh nicht rein, aber interessieren würds mich schon.


----------



## computertod (8. März 2011)

probieren geht über studieren^^
ich hab in meine Zündapp immer nur normal Benzin + Zweitaktöl gekippt. werd wohl wenns so weiter geht auf Super+ umsteigen müssen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

moe schrieb:


> *@ITpassion-de*: ich war heute beim bäcker und der hat mich nur ungläubig angeschaut, als ich ihm die üblichen 2,60 für nen bauernlaib hingehalten hab. daraufhin ereignete sich folgender dialog:
> -da fehlen noch 0,30.
> -wieso? das hat doch sonst immer 2,60 gekostet.
> -kostet jetzt 2,90. seit gestern.
> ...



Das sind doch nur Spekulationspreisanstiege, die er da reinlabert und keiner erhöht plötzlich um 30 Cent, 5-10 Cent kann er in einem Jahr machen, aber doch nicht gleich 30 Cent, das ist eine billige Ausrede.
Ich hätte ihm die 2,60 gezahlt und dann schon mal angebissen.


----------



## moe (8. März 2011)

ob billige ausrede oder nicht, am samstag hab ich noch 2,60 bezahlt.
vlt wollte er auch einfach nur sehen, ob die leute drauf reinfallen.


@computertod: ganz früher hab ich die mit normalbenzin betankt, als das dann abgeschafft wurde mit super. aber wenn die kiste mit normalbenzin gerannt ist, sollte e10 doch eigentlich auch gehen.


----------



## Mosed (8. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Das wird bei fast jedem neuen, einigermaßen kräftigen Motor empfohlen, ist aber überhaupt nicht notwendig !


 

Indirekt richtig. Du kannst super tanken, verlierst aber Leistung und hast Mehrverbrauch, wenn der Motor auf SuperPlus ausgelegt ist.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da ist nichts offensichtlich.
> Die ganz normalen VW, Ford, Opel, ... Motoren werden in anderen Ländern unverändert mit E15 bis E85 verwendet.



Für E85 werden extra FlexiFuel Fahrzeuge angeboten. Mindestens die Motorsteuerung ist eine andere und wenn man ethanol effektiv verbrennen möchte, muss die Verdichtung etc. geändert werden.
unverändert sind die Motoren garantiert nicht. Du kannst ja mal E85 mit einem Standard-Ottomotor tanken und schauen wieviel Km du schaffst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. März 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Für E85 werden extra FlexiFuel Fahrzeuge angeboten. Mindestens die Motorsteuerung ist eine andere und wenn man ethanol effektiv verbrennen möchte, muss die Verdichtung etc. geändert werden.
> unverändert sind die Motoren garantiert nicht. Du kannst ja mal E85 mit einem Standard-Ottomotor tanken und schauen wieviel Km du schaffst.


 
Der würde wohl viele hundertausend Kilometer schaffen.
Mir geht es um die Panikmache mit der Aluminiumkorrosion. Das ist einfach nur absurd.


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Indirekt richtig. Du kannst super tanken, verlierst aber Leistung und hast Mehrverbrauch, wenn der Motor auf SuperPlus ausgelegt ist.



Richtig. Ist beim 1.4er vom Scirocco genau der Fall. Von daher tu ich dem Motor noch was gutes.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der würde wohl viele hundertausend Kilometer schaffen.
> Mir geht es um die Panikmache mit der Aluminiumkorrosion. Das ist einfach nur absurd.



So Absurd ist das nicht. Kannst es ja gerne versuchen.

Bei uns ist das Brot inzwischen auch 25 Cent teurer.


----------



## Zoon (9. März 2011)

Wenn ITP sich so sicher ist kann er ja mal E85 in seinen TFSI kippen  mal gucken was rauskommt.

Gibt hier auch in Deutschland Tuningfreaks die Autos auf E85 fahren, da wurde aber viel an der Hardware gemacht!


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. März 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn ITP sich so sicher ist kann er ja mal E85 in seinen TFSI kippen  mal gucken was rauskommt.


 
Hatte ich schon bei meinem 1.8 TSi probiert (siehe mein Spritmonitor). Geht problemlos.
Aber leider ist die nächste E85 Tanke in Frankfurt. Ist mir dann doch ein wenig viel Aufwand nur um ein paar Euro im Monat beim tanken zu sparen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (9. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon bei meinem 1.8 TSi probiert (siehe mein Spritmonitor). Geht problemlos.
> Aber leider ist die nächste E85 Tanke in Frankfurt. Ist mir dann doch ein wenig viel Aufwand nur um ein paar Euro im Monat beim tanken zu sparen.


 
Du glaubst immer noch, dass du mit E10 Geld sparst?


----------



## devon (10. März 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du glaubst immer noch, dass du mit E10 Geld sparst?


 
Wer Stern.tv geschaut hat hat villeicht gesehn dasses bisher kein E10 gibt^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. März 2011)

Um mal wieder die E10 Duskussion zu stören:

Schön unverbastelt und das bleibt er auch. Lediglich die 17er vom S3 sollen drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. März 2011)

Teuflisches Gefährt..


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. März 2011)

Ich habe gestern auch mal wieder das Thema TT-RS Roadster angestoßen.
Der Händler hat mir heute ein Angebot unterbreitet was erstmal ganz gut klingt. Bei 71.095,- Euro Listenpreis ein Endpreis von *58.675,-*, was einem Gesamtnachlass von etwa 17,5% entspricht. Wenn er mir jetzt noch einen guten Preis für meinen alten Wagen macht, sind wir wohl im Geschäft. Mal schauen......


----------



## Nekro (10. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon bei meinem 1.8 TSi probiert (siehe mein Spritmonitor). Geht problemlos.


 
Etwas optimistisch, nicht umsonst werden andere Autos speziell darauf eingestellt E85 zu verbennen...
Aber mach du mal!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Ein platzender Motorblock ist immer nett anzusehen.


----------



## Zoon (10. März 2011)

@ ITP "geht problemlos" bezieht sich das auf 100 oder 100000 km ?


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. März 2011)

devon schrieb:


> Wer Stern.tv geschaut hat hat villeicht gesehn dasses bisher kein E10 gibt^^


 
Nö, habe ich nicht gesehen, du kannst mich aber gerne aufklären 




Zoon schrieb:


> @ ITP "geht problemlos" bezieht sich das auf 100 oder 100000 km ?


 
Ihm kann es ja egal sein, wenn er durch seine Unwissenheit seinen Motor schädigt oder schrottet, das Problem hat dann hinterher ein anderer, wenn er das Auto jetzt wieder verkauft


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Geht mir ja nicht anders. Der Leasing Vertrag geht über 3 Jahre, so lange fahre ich den A4, dann kommt der weg, mir also egal, was ist.
Ich kann auch Super Plus tanken, mir auch egal, da ich das Benzin ja nicht zahlen muss, zahlt die Firma.


----------



## Nekro (10. März 2011)

Und wenn man ebend alles selber bezahlt denkt und geht man etwas anders mit den Sachen um


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2011)

Bin ma gespannt, ob die uns per Preiserhöhung bald zwingen E10 zu tanken. 

Das E10, was sich zur Zeit auf dem Markt und in den Lagern befindet, ist sogenannte "Winterware". Diese muss laut Gesetz bis Ende April abverkauft sein. Danach darf nur noch die sogenannte Sommerware verkauft werden. 

Möglich, dass wir in nächster Zeit deswegen nen rapiden Anstieg beim Preis von Super und Super Plus geben wird. Eben um die Sorte E10 noch atraktiver zu machen. Wenn da dann ma ein Unterschied von 20 Cent / Liter ist, werden die meisten wohl doch auf E10 umsteigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Und wenn man ebend alles selber bezahlt denkt und geht man etwas anders mit den Sachen um


 
Eben. Ich bin ja keine Wurst die hier mit der Firmenlaube rumposen muss  .
Aber wie schon x-fach erwähnt, werden die guten deutschen Motoren schon seit bis zu 40 Jahren mit diversen Ethanol-Benzin Mischungen betrieben.


----------



## maaaaatze (10. März 2011)

Hier mal die SternTV Links wo oben stehen

YouTube - E10 Stern TV 09.03.11 Teil 1/2
YouTube - E10 Stern TV 09.03.11 Teil 2/2


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. März 2011)

Marangoni Zeta Linea Sommerreifen 195/45 R16 Profil sgt bei eBay.de: Reifen (endet 13.03.11 21:47:21 MEZ)

Großartig die Artikelbeschreibung


----------



## moe (11. März 2011)

da biet ich doch glatt mal mit!


----------



## Nekro (11. März 2011)

Guter Satz zum Driften, hm?


----------



## 8800 GT (11. März 2011)

Ich hab minuten lang gelacht, erste sahne dieser Typ


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2011)

Bin grad zufällig über diesen Wagen gestolpert Also bei dem Preis könnte ich ihn mir eigentlich als erstes Auto kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

Ist nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## watercooled (12. März 2011)

Mein erster wird ein 2001er BMW 740 mit Gasunbau und Vollausstattung.
Für 6,5k zu haben!


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist nicht mehr verfügbar.


Jetzt schon wieder. Der Käufer wollte ihn doch nicht  mobile.de: BMW M5 V10 507hp Schwarz Klimaautomatik Automatik 5-Sitzer in Neu Wulmstorf


----------



## roadgecko (12. März 2011)

Naja ob diese Inserate alle so seriös sind wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vor allem immer nur diese "Nur über ... kontaktieren". Ich hab auch ma einen Focus ST um BJ.07 mit ca. 80.000km für 5.000 € entdeckt. Da sollte man sich den Verkäufer 2mal anschauen


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2011)

Das ist natürlich die große Frage. Falls der Wagen gestohlen wurde würde sich zumindest der Preis erklären


----------



## roadgecko (12. März 2011)

Wobei 11.000 € oder wie viel das waren für einen relativ jungen M5 warscheinlich gut angelegt sind (vorrausgesetzt es "passt" allles)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

Die Unterhaltskosten sind aber mörderisch.


----------



## roadgecko (12. März 2011)

Ja mein gott, für 11k kaufen für 70k (oder wie viel der in dem Zustand gehandelt wird) verkaufen


----------



## Whoosaa (12. März 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Naja ob diese Inserate alle so seriös sind wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vor allem immer nur diese "Nur über ... kontaktieren". Ich hab auch ma einen Focus ST um BJ.07 mit ca. 80.000km für 5.000 € entdeckt. Da sollte man sich den Verkäufer 2mal anschauen


 
Kannste gleich vergessen. Diese Angebote mit solchen Bildern (Nur unter ... kontaktieren) brauchst du gar nicht erst ernstnehmen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2011)

Schon mal jemand was von Automakler Viktoria Flugzeugmakler Yachtmakler größter Automakler in Deutschland - Internationale Makler Auto & Flugzeug & Yacht gehört?
Die behaupten(wie so viele  ) sie hätten einen Kunden für mein Auto gefunden. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Mails in die Richtung die man über mobile.de so bekommt gibt es hier aber eine vollständige Adresse quasi direkt bei mir um die Ecke.
Einfach am Montag mal auf der Festnetznummer anrufen dürfte ja nicht weh tun.


----------



## danny111 (15. März 2011)

Die haben mein Auto problemlos innerhalb in 10 tagen verkauft.

ich habe mein erzielten Wunschpreis (19500€) erhalten. Sehr empfehlenswert !


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. März 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgVB5HRrhtM


----------



## ich558 (16. März 2011)

das ist doch mal ne Werbung. Solche würden heute warscheindlich nicht mehr das bewirken wie früher.
Anderer Punkt:
Was haltet ihr von modernen weißen Autos/Motorräder. Viele sagen ja weiß ist eine Trendfarbe aber das sagt man 1. schon seit einigen Jahren und 2. wenn sie jetzt den Leuten gefällt wird sie doch wohl nicht plötzlich hässlich sein oder? Mir persönlich gefallen solche Fahrzeuge ganz gut und bekomme in den nächsten Tagen auch ein schwarz weißes Bike.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2011)

Mein Auto is Arktis-Weiß und mir geht jedesmal einer ab, wenn ichs sehe!


----------



## ich558 (16. März 2011)

Wenigstens sieht man dann die Flecken nicht  So ein weißer X6,Q7,.... in weiß mit schwarzen Felgen und/oder Scheiben finde einfach porno


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2011)

Vor allem war "weiß" neben "rot" die einzige aufpreisfreie Farbe.


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. März 2011)

Weiß mit getönten Scheiben + Mattschwarze Felgen = <3


Grad mit der Werkstatt telefoniert, wagen steht dort wegen komischem Ruckeln beim Beschleunigen, und "Dröhngeräuschen" in bestimmten Drehzahlbereichen...

LMM wird erstmal getauscht weil der könnte es sein und das is am simpelsten zu machen  Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein Austauschgetriebe und ne neue Kupplung 
Wegen dem Dröhnen wird wohl nen bisschen Arbeit am Unterboden nötig sein...

Whatever, ein hoch auf das erste halbe Jahr volle Gewährleistung beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2011)

Ich hab weiß mit schwarz getönten Scheiben. Die Felgen sind silber, nach längerem Nichtwaschen derselben sind die aber auch gerne mal schwarz.


----------



## der_yappi (16. März 2011)

Farbe ist persönliche Geschmackssache und sie muss zum Auto passen.
Heute aus dem 6. Stock mal auf den Firmenparkplatz gekuckt: viel schwarz, dunkelgrau / anthrazit, silber, wenig blau und rot, und dazwischen EIN gelber (meiner)
Im Winter schwarze Alus und von Haus aus (leicht) getönte Scheiben hintenrum


----------



## Tobucu (16. März 2011)

Früher war mich Weis ein No Go. Heut zutage gefällt es mir schon besser. Liegt wohl an der Farbmischung und persöhnlichen  Geschmack.


----------



## moe (16. März 2011)

weiß wirkt irgendwie immer edel, vor allem in verbindung mit schwarz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

Weiß ist das Letzte, war das Letzte und wird immer das Letzte sein, was man als Farbe fürs Auto nehmen sollte.


----------



## Nekro (17. März 2011)

Nö, in Verbindung mit Schwarz ein Traum


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. März 2011)

kommt immer aufs auto an. Bei nem Kleinwagen find ich weiß unpassend, bei ner teuren Limousine oder schönem Benz-Coupe find ich weiß fast schon ein muss (immer glänzend sauber versteht sich )


----------



## computertod (17. März 2011)

ich sag nur Weiße Glanzlackierung + Matte Tiefschwarze Felgen =  <3


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> kommt immer aufs auto an. Bei nem Kleinwagen find ich weiß unpassend, bei ner teuren Limousine oder schönem Benz-Coupe find ich weiß fast schon ein muss (immer glänzend sauber versteht sich )


 
Gerade bei teuren Limousinen kannst du eine helle Farbe vergessen, allein deswegen bekommst du beim Verkauf 5000€ weniger. 
Dunkle Farbe ist bei großen Autos ein "must have", Silber geht auch noch, weils zeitlos ist, aber sonst kannst du das knicken.
Und knallige Farben kommen auch nicht an, sieht zwar witzig aus, aber sowas will man nicht jahrelang sehen.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2011)

Großes Auto in Weiß is irgendwo immer ein Taxi. Geht garnich. Auch ganz übel is mattschwarze Folierung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. März 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ich sag nur Weiße Glanzlackierung + Matte Tiefschwarze Felgen =  <3


 
Da kannst du dir dann auch 99,- Euro ATU Felgen holen, da das Design dann komplett verschwindet  .
Bei dem Gedanken das meine schönen Werks-19"er unsichtbar wären fällt mir nichts positives zu ein.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2011)

Das Design von jedewegen Felgen verschwindet beim Fahren mehr oder weniger. Insofern Wayne. Ich mag mein Weiß aber auch lieber mit meinen silbernen 18 Zoll ASA-Felgen. Schwarz mit Weiß is mir zu modisch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Design von jedewegen Felgen verschwindet beim Fahren mehr oder weniger.


 
Typischerweise steht ein Auto mehr als es fährt. Und ich sehe mein Auto nur von aussen wenn es steht. Insofern schwarz = No go!


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2011)

Anstelle deiner 19 Zoll Alus hätte ich persönlich vermutlich lieber schwarze 99 Euro ATU-Felgen. Das barocke Design geht bei mir ja ma garnicht. Aber jeder nach seiner facon. Ich mags ganz dünn und filigran. Schon alleine, damit man die Brembobremse gut sieht.


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. März 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Grad mit der Werkstatt telefoniert, wagen steht dort wegen komischem Ruckeln beim Beschleunigen, und "Dröhngeräuschen" in bestimmten Drehzahlbereichen...
> 
> LMM wird erstmal getauscht weil der könnte es sein und das is am simpelsten zu machen  Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein Austauschgetriebe und ne neue Kupplung
> Wegen dem Dröhnen wird wohl nen bisschen Arbeit am Unterboden nötig sein...
> ...



Natürlich hat der LMM nichts gebracht und sie sind weiter dran... oh man hoffe mal das dauert nich noch Ewig


----------



## Nekro (18. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Typischerweise steht ein Auto mehr als es fährt. Und ich sehe mein Auto nur von aussen wenn es steht. Insofern schwarz = No go!


 
Ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks.
http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/57580104_51121f5d16.jpg
Da sehen beide einfach nur hammer geil aus


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks.


 

Das stimmt. Aber mal ehrlich bei den schwarzen Felgen erkennt man nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks.
> http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/57580104_51121f5d16.jpg
> Da sehen beide einfach nur hammer geil aus


 
Der schwarze sieht trotzdem besser aus, weil das Weiß des weißen einfach überwiegt, was sollen da die Felgen bringen?


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2011)

Ich würde mich äußert schwer tun mich zwischen den beiden zu entscheiden. Die Felgen erkennt man bei beiden Autos kaum was aber weniger an der Farbe als an der größe des Bildes liegt


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks.
> http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/57580104_51121f5d16.jpg
> Da sehen beide einfach nur hammer geil aus



Das Flugzeug im Hintergrund gefällt mir.


----------



## moe (18. März 2011)

die felgen sehen jetzt aber auch nicht so gut aus, dass man da was erkennen müsste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

moe schrieb:


> die felgen sehen jetzt aber auch nicht so gut aus, dass man da was erkennen müsste.


 
Völlig egal, wie die Felgen aussehen, man sieht nichts, wenn man so weit weg ist.


----------



## Tobucu (18. März 2011)

Schwarzefelgen braucht man nicht putzen da sieht man den Bremsstaub nicht.
Das wäre auch der einzige Vorteil.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Schwarzefelgen braucht man nicht putzen da sieht man den Bremsstaub nicht.


 
Vielleicht sollte man in "Naturtönen" gemusterte Unterwäsche tragen, da sieht man die Flecken dann auch nicht  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Ich trage schon seit Jahren helle Unterhosen mit braunen Streifen und gelben Flecken.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2011)

Mein Auto vor dem jetzigen hatte titangraue Felgen. Fand ich super. Musste ich nie putzen. Was will man mehr.


----------



## 8800 GT (19. März 2011)

Sooo, bin grad von einer Aufregenden Fahrt zurück. 
Mein Daddy hat mir mal wieder sein Auto geliehen. Ich finds einfach pervers, wie der in jeder Lebenslage nach vorne schiebt. Selbst bei 250 war noch nicht schluss 

Macht wirklich sehr viel Fun das Auto, schade dass ichs mir nicht leisten kann :/


----------



## Zoon (20. März 2011)

Und was war das fürn KFZ?


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2011)

Ein gechippter 535d Bj '06


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Macht wirklich sehr viel Fun das Auto, schade dass ichs mir nicht leisten kann :/


 
5 Jahre alte 5er BMWs bekommt man doch mittlerweile für kleines Geld hinterher geworfen ?!


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2011)

Nur der Unterhalt haut halt rein.
Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die PS-Profis gestern: Gerade so 10.000€ zusammen kratzen aber dann nen 944 kaufen. Wartung und Sprit sind ja eh gratis oder was?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur der Unterhalt haut halt rein.


 
Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, ohne VK kostet er gerade mal 750 Euro Versicherung (HPF + TK) im Jahr, Steuer ist auch nicht die Welt, kaufen tut auch nicht weh, bleibt also nur noch die Wartung übrig. Die sollte, wenn man ein so altes Auto nicht zum Hersteller bringt, auch bezahlbar sein.
Insofern ist der 5er nicht der ganz große Geldfresser.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 5 Jahre alte 5er BMWs bekommt man doch mittlerweile für kleines Geld hinterher geworfen ?!


 
Nur weil du minimum 70k Netto im Jahr verdienst heist das nicht, dass das bei jedem so ist!
Ich persönlich empfinde 28000 für ein Auto als teuer. Suchergebnisse: Pkw bei mobile.de
Du weist, das ich erst 18 bin!?
Kleines Geld, das ich nicht lache


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich persönlich empfinde 28000 für ein Auto als teuer. Suchergebnisse: Pkw bei mobile.de
> Du weist, das ich erst 18 bin!?
> Kleines Geld, das ich nicht lache


 
28.800 für einen abgehalfterten 5er finde ich auch viel aber man bekommt die Kisten auch für deutlich weniger (z.B. ab 17.500).
Ist halt eher die Frage ob man unbedingt einen Diesel braucht und oder will.
Und das ist kleines Geld FÜR EIN AUTO. Für ne Waschmaschine wäre es eher viel  .


----------



## Zoon (20. März 2011)

Naja kommt drauf an, die billigeren Dinger sind (meistens) runtergerockt .. bzw. wenn dann noch Sachen aufgedeckt werden wie Querlenker vorne KO (BMW Krankheit) dann hauts nochmal rein ins Budget ....

Alte Luxusschleudern sind günstig aber die Inspektionen nach wie vor Premium .. eigtl. alle durch die Bank weg wirtschaftl. Totalschäden!


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an, die billigeren Dinger sind (meistens) runtergerockt .. bzw. wenn dann noch Sachen aufgedeckt werden wie Querlenker vorne KO (BMW Krankheit) dann hauts nochmal rein ins Budget ....


 
Ich dachte immer ich wäre hier der Einzige, der denkt das ein Auto mit um die 80tkm runtergerockt ist  .


----------



## watercooled (20. März 2011)

Ein Dacia bestimmt... Bei Audi/BMW kann man ruig nochmal ne null hinhängen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 5 Jahre alte 5er BMWs bekommt man doch mittlerweile für kleines Geld hinterher geworfen ?!


 
Was verstehst du unter kleines Geld?


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2011)

<- Mehr als dieser Smiley fällt mir zu dem Thema hier nicht ein.

Meinen 7 Jahre alten, "runtergerittenen" und voll ausgestatteten 5er mit 180.003 km - und trotzdem Neuwagencharakter - möchte ich trotzdem nicht missen. Grandiose Fahrmaschine mit 3 Litern Hubraum und trotzdem nur 7,7 Litern Verbrauch (Diesel). Scheinbar muss man keinen aktuellen TT fahren um 200 PS auch spritsparend auf die Kette zu bekommen. Gut, angegebene 8,0 s auf 100 km/h können nicht mit einem sportlichen Roadster mithalten, aber langsam ist etwas anderes. Dazu machen die 500 Nm sehr viel Spaß. Eigentlich traurig, wie eingeschränkt ein Sichtfeld beim Thema Auto sein kann - aber an der Diskussion mag ich mich nicht beteiligen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wisst ihr was das Beste ist? Er ist bezahlt - kleinem Geld sei dank.


----------



## Zoon (20. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> <- Mehr als dieser Smiley fällt mir zu dem Thema hier nicht ein.
> 
> Meinen 7 Jahre alten, "runtergerittenen" und voll ausgestatteten 5er mit 180.003 km -



Naja du achtest ja auf dein Wagen, aber kann man das von jeder Verkaufsanzeige behaupten wie der/die/das  Vorbesitzer damit umgegangen ist?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Meinen 7 Jahre alten, "runtergerittenen" und voll ausgestatteten 5er mit 180.003 km - und trotzdem Neuwagencharakter - möchte ich trotzdem nicht missen.



Neuwagencharakter werte ich mal als peinlichen Scherz. Schon nach einigen Monaten wirkt ein Wagen nicht mehr wie neu. Nach Jahren ist alleine das Synonym schon einen Lacher wert.



Klutten schrieb:


> Grandiose Fahrmaschine mit 3 Litern Hubraum und trotzdem nur 7,7 Litern Verbrauch (Diesel).



So war das Früher. Heute könntest du einen 300 PS Diesel mit dem gleichen Verbrauch fahren.



Klutten schrieb:


> Scheinbar muss man keinen aktuellen TT fahren um 200 PS auch spritsparend auf die Kette zu bekommen. Gut, angegebene 8,0 s auf 100 km/h können nicht mit einem sportlichen Roadster mithalten, aber langsam ist etwas anderes.



Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass schnell was anderes ist. Einer meiner_ reinrassigen Sportwagen_ war auch in dem Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Also mit Sportwagen meine ich in dem Zusammenhang meinen 2008er Skoda Octavia 1,8 TSi Combi. Der 1800 ccm Motor ging aber noch einen Tacken besser  .
Wenn ich mein noch aktuelles Wägelchen so langsam fahren würde wie es der 3 Liter Diesel ja nicht schneller kann, wer weiß wie weit der Verbrauch dann noch runter ginge?!



Klutten schrieb:


> Dazu machen die 500 Nm sehr viel Spaß. Eigentlich traurig, wie eingeschränkt ein Sichtfeld beim Thema Auto sein kann - aber an der Diskussion mag ich mich nicht beteiligen.



500 Nm sind heutztage für einen 3 Liter Turbo Motor keine besonders große Kunst. Aber solange es dir reicht paßt es doch.
Noch ein Tipp am Rande, wenn man sich an einer Diskussion nicht beteiligen will, dann sollte man sich nicht an einer Diskussion beteiligen  .



Klutten schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr was das Beste ist? Er ist bezahlt - kleinem Geld sei dank.


 
Falls du mich damit meinst. Ich bezahle meine Autos auch. Andernfalls würde mein Händler mit dem großen Knüppel vor meinem Haus stehen  .



Zoon schrieb:


> Naja du achtest ja auf dein Wagen, aber kann man das von jeder Verkaufsanzeige behaupten wie der/die/das  Vorbesitzer damit umgegangen ist?


 
Eben. Deshalb ist für mich Secondhand undenkbar.
Hingegen wer meine abgelegten Autos kauft, kann 100%ig davon ausgehen das sie nie eine Bürstenwäsche ertragen mussten, eine Nacht im Freien stehen, gegessen im Auto oder geraucht im Auto wurde geschweige denn kalt getreten wurden. Nur wer garantiert einem das jedes Auto so eine Behandlung erfahren hat?

P.S. Demnächst hätte ich einen peinlichst gepflegten TT im Angebot, da der nächste Wechsel ansteht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-roadster-audi-s5-cabrio-bmw-335i-cabrio.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Neuwagencharakter werte ich mal als peinlichen Scherz. Schon nach einigen Monaten wirkt ein Wagen nicht mehr wie neu. Nach Jahren ist alleine das Synonym schon einen Lacher wert.



Mein Firmen Audi war nach einer Woche schon alles andere als ein Neuwagen, da miefte die Klimaautomatik. 
Während der C-Max sehr gut gepflegt war, den wir als Jahreswagen gekauft haben, da merkt man, dass es ein Ford Mitarbeiter war, der den Wagen gefahren hat und so einer ist sehr darauf bedacht, dass der Wagen in einem tadellosen Zustand bleibt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So war das Früher. Heute könntest du einen 300 PS Diesel mit dem gleichen Verbrauch fahren.



Wo denn?
Ein Diesel der Größe von einem 5er oder 7er BMW braucht entsprechend, eben weil der Wagen schwer ist, Komfort kostet nun mal Masse.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass schnell was anderes ist. Einer meiner_ reinrassigen Sportwagen_ war auch in dem Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Also mit Sportwagen meine ich in dem Zusammenhang meinen 2008er Skoda Octavia 1,8 TSi Combi. Der 1800 ccm Motor ging aber noch einen Tacken besser  .
> Wenn ich mein noch aktuelles Wägelchen so langsam fahren würde wie es der 3 Liter Diesel ja nicht schneller kann, wer weiß wie weit der Verbrauch dann noch runter ginge?!



Probiere es aus, ich denke, dass du nicht mal ansatzweise an dem Verbrauch eines Diesels rankommst.
Lass dir also Elektronik reinbauen, die dein Wagen auf 20km/ festsetzt, dann fährst du sparsam und alle anderen freuen sich. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 500 Nm sind heutztage für einen 3 Liter Turbo Motor keine besonders große Kunst. Aber solange es dir reicht paßt es doch.
> Noch ein Tipp am Rande, wenn man sich an einer Diskussion nicht beteiligen will, dann sollte man sich nicht an einer Diskussion beteiligen  .



Für einen Diesel auch nicht, aber ohne Turbo wird das nichts. Also, wohin soll das führen?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falls du mich damit meinst. Ich bezahle meine Autos auch. Andernfalls würde mein Händler mit dem großen Knüppel vor meinem Haus stehen  .



Ich lasse sie mir schenken, ist der bessere Weg.


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2011)

Bravo Klutten!
Glückwunsch zu diesem Fang!
Ich hoffe auf einen E38 für kleines Geld...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr was das Beste ist? Er ist bezahlt - kleinem Geld sei dank.


 
Das ist doch wichtig. 

Aber an den zu kleinen Felgen musst du noch arbeiten.


----------



## Nekro (21. März 2011)

Die Felgen, Klutten !! 
Die M5 Felgen und schön tief ! Ob das eingetragen ist spar ich mir mal 



> Wenn ich mein noch aktuelles Wägelchen so langsam fahren würde wie es der 3 Liter Diesel ja nicht schneller kann, wer weiß wie weit der Verbrauch dann noch runter ginge?!



So langsam? Ich denke nicht das man das als "so langsam" abstempeln kann! Und den Verbrauch würdest du nie erzielen, das ist Wunschdenken


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> So langsam? Ich denke nicht das man das als "so langsam" abstempeln kann! Und den Verbrauch würdest du nie erzielen, das ist Wunschdenken


 
Ich liege derzeit bei 8,3 l/ 100 km. Und das mit über 90% Stadtanteil. Infoern bin ich gar nicht so weit von weg. Und ich fahre/ beschleunige relativ flott.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ob das eingetragen ist spar ich mir mal


 
Das hat er sich selbst eingetragen. 
Eigentlich ein Freifahrtsschein. 
"_Hey, fahr mal zu dem, den kenne ich ausm Forum, der macht das für dich, egal ob die Felgen 10cm überstehen und der Wagen Funken schlägt, wenn du fährst_"


----------



## Zoon (21. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also mit Sportwagen meine ich in dem Zusammenhang meinen 2008er Skoda Octavia 1,8 TSi Combi. Der 1800 ccm Motor ging aber noch einen Tacken besser  .



Da hab ich noch das hübsche Nordschleifenvideo von nem Audi RS4, der zweifelhaft versucht an dem Schkoda RS TFSI vorbeizukommen. Letzterer war wohl beim Rothe und hatte dann so roundabout 300 PS - natürlich schön getarnt


----------



## 8800 GT (21. März 2011)

*@ ITPassion: *Soso, du fährst also jedes mal mit fast 3/4 Gas los? Denn anderst würdest du die 8 sek wohl kaum schaffen...


----------



## Nekro (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat er sich selbst eingetragen.
> Eigentlich ein Freifahrtsschein.


 
Wohl kaum, mein Vater darf sich selbst auch nix eintragen 
Das machen die netten Kollegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, mein Vater darf sich selbst auch nix eintragen
> Das machen die netten Kollegen.


 
Dafür gibt man dann einen Kasten Bier weiter oder richtet einen Grillabend aus.


----------



## der_yappi (21. März 2011)

Hey Klutten, ich hab mal ne Licht-Frage an dich (wenn die anderen sich damit auskennen, gerne her mit den Antworten)

Und zwar sind mir gestern zwei komische Frontscheinwerferarten verkommen.


Ein alter Corsa oder Fiesta wo in stockdunkler Nacht nicht die Abblendlichter oder Fernlichter aktiv waren sondern lediglich ein extrem heller (eher greller) LED-Strip (so TFL mäßig) der von der Höhe her zwischen Neblern und normalem Licht lag
Ein neuer Kombi (Passat-Größe). weiß aber nicht was für ein Typ da nur im Rückspiegel. Der hatte ganz normal das Abblendlicht an, aber zwischen Abblendlicht und Kühlergrill hatte er innen jeweils zwei gelbe Birnen noch leuchten. Sah so aus, als würden die Blinker noch dazu leuchten


Zum 1. kann ich mir nur Vorstellen: Verboten
Beim 2. weiß ich nicht ob es solche Scheinwerfer gibt, oder ob da auch was gemacht wurde.
Kannst du (ihr anderen auch gerne) mal ein bisschen "Licht"  in die Angelegenheit bringen?


----------



## AeroX (21. März 2011)

Das 1. Ist eig nur tagfahrlicht. Das ist nachts natürlich verboten (denk ich mal), da man damit wohl nicht wirklich viel sieht. Naja..zu 2 ka ..  

MfG


----------



## Klutten (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber an den zu kleinen Felgen musst du noch arbeiten.



Als armer Ingenieur ist leider nicht mehr drin.  Ne Spaß, 20" sind einfach zu groß und auch zu teuer für ein Arbeitsauto.



Nekro schrieb:


> Die Felgen, Klutten !!
> Die M5 Felgen und schön tief ! Ob das eingetragen ist spar ich mir mal



Selbstverständlich. 



Nekro schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, mein Vater darf sich selbst auch nix eintragen
> Das machen die netten Kollegen.



Da es für die Felgen kein Gutachten gibt, hat mir ein netter Mann vom TÜV weitergeholfen. Ich habe ihm auch geholfen ...und trotzdem wollte der Verbrecher 107€ haben. Am gleichen Tag habe ich einem Führerscheinanfänger Felgen für 37€ eingetragen - weil ich nett bin. Der TÜV-Onkel war nur zu seinem Portemonnaie nett.    ...Scherz, war ein echt guter. Kollegen hätten das auch erledigt, aber dafür extra in die neuen Bundesländer reisen?



der_yappi schrieb:


> Hey Klutten, ich hab mal ne Licht-Frage an dich (wenn die anderen sich damit auskennen, gerne her mit den Antworten)
> 
> Und zwar sind mir gestern zwei komische Frontscheinwerferarten verkommen.
> 
> ...



Der erste Kandidat ist sicher mit nachgerüstetem Tagfahrlicht gefahren, was bei Dunkelheit natürlich nicht erlaubt ist. Wenn die Sichtverhältnisse nicht mehr gegeben sind, muss mit Abblendlicht gefahren werden. Zum Zweiten kann ich auch nicht viel sagen, da sind die Infos etwas mager. Es gibt aber genügend Autos, wo du eventuell das Begrenzungslicht zusätzlich zum Abblendlicht gesehen hast.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> *@ ITPassion: *Soso, du fährst also jedes mal mit fast 3/4 Gas los? Denn anderst würdest du die 8 sek wohl kaum schaffen...


 
Mindestens so oft wie der 5er Owner mit 100% losfährt  .
Im übrigen ist deine 3/4 Rechnung auch noch falsch. Aber das führt jetzt zu weit...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der erste Kandidat ist sicher mit nachgerüstetem Tagfahrlicht gefahren, was bei Dunkelheit natürlich nicht erlaubt ist. Wenn die Sichtverhältnisse nicht mehr gegeben sind, muss mit Abblendlicht gefahren werden. Zum Zweiten kann ich auch nicht viel sagen, da sind die Infos etwas mager. Es gibt aber genügend Autos, wo du eventuell das Begrenzungslicht zusätzlich zum Abblendlicht gesehen hast.


 
Das ist aber bei serienmäßigem Tagfahrlicht auch so, geht das Abblendlicht an, bleibt das Tagfahrlicht eingeschaltet. Hab ich gestern erst wieder gesehen, Opel Insignia mit Abblendlich, die Tagfahrdioden leuchteten aber immer noch.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. März 2011)

> die Tagfahrdioden leuchteten aber immer noch.



So weit ich das weiß werden die dunkler. 

Letztens habe ich einen A4 mit LED Tagfahrlicht gesehen. 
Als er den Blinker angemacht hat wurde auch da das Tagfahrlicht dunkler.


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber bei serienmäßigem Tagfahrlicht auch so, geht das Abblendlicht an, bleibt das Tagfahrlicht eingeschaltet. Hab ich gestern erst wieder gesehen, Opel Insignia mit Abblendlich, die Tagfahrdioden leuchteten aber immer noch.


 
Müssen sich doch dimmen oder abschalten sonst keine Zulassung als TFL?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Als er den Blinker angemacht hat wurde auch da das Tagfahrlicht dunkler.



Was nützt das beim Blinker?
Sobald das Abblendlich eingeschaltet wird, müsste das Tagfahrlich ausgehen, tut es aber nicht, weder beim A4 noch beim Insignia, oder jetzt beim neuen Benz, wo der Kram im Stoßfänger ist, wo früher die Nebellampen waren.



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Müssen sich doch dimmen oder abschalten sonst keine Zulassung als TFL?



Nö, leuchtet wie eh und je. Normaler Weise müsste der Kram ausgehen, weils eben Tagfahrlich ist.
Aber Tag ist immer noch, wenn Nacht ist.


----------



## Zoon (22. März 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ein neuer Kombi (Passat-Größe). weiß aber nicht was für ein Typ da nur im Rückspiegel. Der hatte ganz normal das Abblendlicht an, aber zwischen Abblendlicht und Kühlergrill hatte er innen jeweils zwei gelbe Birnen noch leuchten. Sah so aus, als würden die Blinker noch dazu leuchten




Könnte ein US Modell gewesen sein da gibts noch zusätzl. Begrenzungsleuchten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Als er den Blinker angemacht hat wurde auch da das Tagfahrlicht dunkler.


 
Ist bei jedem Audi mit LED Tagfahrlicht so.


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, leuchtet wie eh und je. Normaler Weise müsste der Kram ausgehen, weils eben Tagfahrlich ist.
> Aber Tag ist immer noch, wenn Nacht ist.


 
Gilt diese Regelung also nur beim Nachrüsten? Macht mir zwar keinen Sinn aber naja


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Gilt diese Regelung also nur beim Nachrüsten? Macht mir zwar keinen Sinn aber naja


 
Es spielt keine Rolle ob serienmäßig oder nachgerüstet, das Tagfahrlich bleibt eingeschaltet, wenn das Abblendlicht eingeschaltet wird.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Es spielt keine Rolle ob serienmäßig oder nachgerüstet, das Tagfahrlich bleibt eingeschaltet, wenn das Abblendlicht eingeschaltet wird.



Exakt, und afaik gehen die LED's vollkommen aus, wenn man den Blinker betätigt, sie werden nicht nur gedimmt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Exakt, und afaik gehen die LED's vollkommen aus, wenn man den Blinker betätigt, sie werden nicht nur gedimmt.


 
Nicht bei Audi.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Exakt, und afaik gehen die LED's vollkommen aus, wenn man den Blinker betätigt, sie werden nicht nur gedimmt.


 
Bei meinem nicht, aber ich benutze das Tagfahrlicht auch praktisch nicht.


----------



## MaRe (22. März 2011)

Hallo Olstyle, habe heute auch so eine Mail von denen bekommen. Wie ist es denn bei Dir gelaufen?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand was von Automakler Viktoria Flugzeugmakler Yachtmakler größter Automakler in Deutschland - Internationale Makler Auto & Flugzeug & Yacht gehört?
> Die behaupten(wie so viele  ) sie hätten einen Kunden für mein Auto gefunden. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Mails in die Richtung die man über mobile.de so bekommt gibt es hier aber eine vollständige Adresse quasi direkt bei mir um die Ecke.
> Einfach am Montag mal auf der Festnetznummer anrufen dürfte ja nicht weh tun.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2011)

War heute da:
Die Story geht wie folgt: "Ich verkauf das Auto nach Pakistan." Kunde ist schon vorhanden, will aber eine Sicherheit. Also soll man für 50€ beim Händler seines Vertrauens einen Check machen lassen.
Hab ich mit Verweis darauf dass mein Auto Scheckheftgepflegt ist, was bei dem entsprechenden Modell eine jährliche Inspektion bedeutet abgelehnt. Darauf hin meinte er dann dass das wohl nichts wird mit dem Verkauf und ich bin weiter zu nem richtigen Händler direkt um die Ecke gefahren um mir da nen Mini an zu gucken.

Wie es wahrscheinlich weiter geht wenn man bei dem Check zu sagt kann sich wohl jeder denken. Da ich selbst nicht versucht habe würde es allerdings unter üble Nachrede fallen wenn ich jetzt behaupte der rührt nachdem er den Fuffi hat keinen Finger mehr.


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. März 2011)

Also laut ECE R48 muss das TFL sich abschalten sobald Abblendlicht etc. eingeschaltet wird...

Versteh ich irgendwas falsch? Gibt noch eine Sonderregelung zu dimmbaren TFLs...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Also laut ECE R43 muss das TFL sich abschalten sobald Abblendlicht etc. eingeschaltet wird...


 
Und warum ist das dann nicht der Fall?


----------



## MaRe (22. März 2011)

Danke für Deinen Bericht, hab mir schon so etwas gedacht.


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und warum ist das dann nicht der Fall?


 
Keine Ahnung? Wie gesagt gibt es noch eine weitere Regelung bezüglich gedimmten TFLs aber eins von beiden muss sein.

Hier noch der richtige Auszug:

ECE-R 48 Ziffer 6.19.7


Spoiler



Anforderungen beim Einschalten anderer Lichter:
a. Die Tagfahrlichter müssen bei eingeschalteten Schein-werfern (Abblend- oder Fernlicht) automatisch erlöschen, ausgenommen beim Betätigen der Lichthupe;
b. zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen nach Absatz a dürfen Tagfahrlichter bei neuen Fahrzeugtypen, die ab dem 11.12.2009 typengenehmigt wurden, nicht zusammen mit den Nebellichtern brennen;
c. zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen nach den Absätzen a und b müssen Tagfahrlichter bei neuen Fahrzeugtypen, die ab dem 7.2.2011 typengenehmigt wurden, bei einge-schalteten


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es spielt keine Rolle ob serienmäßig oder nachgerüstet, das Tagfahrlicht bleibt eingeschaltet, wenn das Abblendlicht eingeschaltet wird.



Geht man streng nach StVZO oder EG Richtlinien, so *muss *zunächst einmal das Tagfahrlicht komplett erlischen, wenn das Abblendlicht eingeschaltet wird. Der Bereich ist aber aktuell im Umbruch und wird neu gestaltet. Wer geduldig ist, kann sich ja durch hunderte Seiten Rilis lesen - es gibt aber demnächst eine aktualisierte Version für den Sachverständigen, die das Ganze lesbar aufgreift.



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Also laut ECE R43 muss das TFL sich abschalten sobald Abblendlicht etc. eingeschaltet wird...
> 
> Versteh ich irgendwas falsch? Gibt noch eine Sonderregelung zu dimmbaren TFLs...



Die ECE R43 hat mit Tagfahrlicht nichts zu tun, diese behandelt nur glastechnische Aspekte. Du meinst sicher die R48 für lichttechnische Einrichtungen. Was dimmbare Tagfahrlichter angeht, so muss man dieses differenzieren. Der Gesetzgeber sagt eigentlich deutlich, dass das Tagfahrlicht automatisch abgeschaltet werden muss, sobald das Abblendlicht eingeschaltet wird. Allerdings gelten im Rahmen der EG-Typgenehmigung für Fahrzeuge andere Dinge. Wenn das KBA der Meinung ist, dass es eine bestimmte Ausführung genehmigen will, dann gibt es meist auch eine Möglichkeit. So wird es auch für die Dimmfunktion eine Hintertür geben - beispielsweise die maximal abgestrahlte Lichtmenge nach vorne. In einer Typgenehmigung eines bestimmten Fahrzeugs ist diese sicher hinterlegt und darf nicht überschritten werden. Dies könnte auch bei Audi der Fall sein, da das Tagfahrlicht erst bei manchen Faceliftmodellen angeboten wurde, die sicher auf der selben Typgenehmigung laufen.

Der Themenbereich ist aber sehr komplex und momentan nicht eindeutig zu beantworten. Ich befasse mich damit interessehalber sehr viel, aber Überblick auf EG-Ebene ist unglaublich schwierig, da sich oftmals Verordnungen in Teilen widersprechen oder man sie nicht eindeutig interpretieren kann.

Edit:

Deine Aktualisierung hat sich mit meinem Beitrag überschnitten. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Geht man streng nach StVZO oder EG Richtlinien, so *muss *zunächst einmal das Tagfahrlicht komplett erlischen, wenn das Abblendlicht eingeschaltet wird. Der Bereich ist aber aktuell im Umbruch und wird neu gestaltet. Wer geduldig ist, kann sich ja durch hunderte Seiten Rilis lesen - es gibt aber demnächst eine aktualisierte Version für den Sachverständigen, die das Ganze lesbar aufgreift.


 
Mag sein, dass das so sein muss, aber es ist nicht der Fall, weiß ich ja bei meinem Auto und beim Benz von Schwiegerdaddy. Das ist serienmäßiges Tagfahrlicht und das bleibt eingeschaltet, wenn das Abblendlicht eingeschaltet wird.
Liegt wohl an der Automatik.


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2011)

Das liegt an der EG-Typgenehmigung für exakt das jeweilige Fahrzeug. Das ist nichts Generelles, sondern wird von Fall zu Fall genehmigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Also ist es praktisch Banane, was der deutsche Gesetzgeber sagt, wenn das EU weit OK ist, dann gehts?


----------



## Whoosaa (22. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht bei Audi.



Vorige Tage an der Ampel einem A5 gegenüber gestanden, hat natürlich erst kurz vor Ampel->grün den Blinker angeworfen - dabei ist das Tagfahrlicht auf der Seite komplett ausgegangen.


----------



## Klutten (22. März 2011)

> Also ist es praktisch Banane, was der deutsche Gesetzgeber sagt, wenn das EU weit OK ist, dann gehts?



Jein. Grundsätzlich stehen EG-Richtlinien und Verordnungen aber über der StVZO. Oft sind wir mit unseren ausgefeilten Paragraphen aber das Maß der Dinge - aber nicht immer.  EG-Recht ist kaum verständlich.



> Vorige Tage an der Ampel einem A5 gegenüber gestanden, hat natürlich  erst kurz vor Ampel->grün den Blinker angeworfen - dabei ist das  Tagfahrlicht auf der Seite komplett ausgegangen.


Das liegt an der erwarteten Signalwirkung eines zweispurigen Kfz. und der aktuellen Regelungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Vorige Tage an der Ampel einem A5 gegenüber gestanden, hat natürlich erst kurz vor Ampel->grün den Blinker angeworfen - dabei ist das Tagfahrlicht auf der Seite komplett ausgegangen.


 
Kann sein, dass es beim A5 anders ist.


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. März 2011)

Um mal vom Thema TFL weg zu kommen:

Morgen kann ich mein kleinen wieder holen, leider weiß ich jetzt schon dass er bald wieder da stehen wird. Meine Mails an Freundlichen dass Zündspule+Leiter wohl für das Ruckeln beim Beschleunigen verantwortlich sein können, jedoch nicht für die Schwergängigkeit (gibts das Wort denn?) der ersten zwei Gänge hat der Gute wohl ignoriert 


Noch ein Kleines Video... *jamjam*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InzrWj6NCIg


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2011)

Kennt jemand brauchbare Felgen Shops. BBS hat leider die CM aus dem Programm genommen und mein Händler des Vertrauens kann die nirgends beschaffen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (23. März 2011)

BBS Hat ja auch insolvent angemeldet...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Das wäre mit jetzt neu, BBS Deutschland gehört zu BBS Holding und die gehört zu CreaCorp.


----------



## roadgecko (23. März 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Um mal vom Thema TFL weg zu kommen:
> 
> Morgen kann ich mein kleinen wieder holen, leider weiß ich jetzt schon dass er bald wieder da stehen wird. Meine Mails an Freundlichen dass Zündspule+Leiter wohl für das Ruckeln beim Beschleunigen verantwortlich sein können, jedoch nicht für die Schwergängigkeit (gibts das Wort denn?) der ersten zwei Gänge hat der Gute wohl ignoriert
> 
> ...



Jetzt sag nicht du hast ein M3 Manhart


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wäre mit jetzt neu, BBS Deutschland gehört zu BBS Holding und die gehört zu CreaCorp.


 
Die "BBS Kraftfahrzeugtechnik AG" hat, wenn ich richig erinnere, am 2. Februar 2007 Insolvenz angemeldet. Insofern richtig, was der Mayhemfan da oben gesagt hat. Natürlich wurde dann verkauft etc.. Insofern auch richtig, was du gesagt hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Bei ihm klingt das halt, dass sie *jetzt* insolvent sind und man keine BBS Felgen kaufen kann.


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. März 2011)

Achso, hatte das nur mal zwischendurch aufgeschnappt irgendwo letztens und dachte das wäre aktuell - hätte mir so eben die Lieferengpässe bei manchen Modellen erklärt.

Mal was anderes:

Bei wem beschwer ich mich denn am besten wenn die in der Werkstatt einfach nur Mist machen und der Service einfach nur fürn Arsch ist? Fillialleiter?

Meine Mühle war jetzt 10 Tage bei denen:

- Fahr vom Hof - Airbag Leuchte geht an - nichts dran gemacht
- Steh am Kreisel - erster Gang geht nur mit aller Gewalt rein - nichts dran gemacht
- Irgendwann bei 3k rpm fängts wieder es scheppern an - wurd wohl was gemacht aber nicht ordentlich

Das kanns doch echt nich sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

Rede mal mit dem Chef des Ladens, mal schauen, ob sich da was machen lässt. Vielleicht bekommst du als Gegenleistung einen Ölwechsel gratis oder so.


----------



## Necrobutcher (24. März 2011)

Ich werde mal abwarten ob ich heute was von dem höre...

Ich meine ich kanns ja verstehen, Gebrauchtwagen - alles läuft noch über Garantie dass die sich da nich freuen wenn se das komplette Getriebe austauschen müssen aber dann hätten sie ihn halt nich verkaufen sollen...

Ist es eigentlich normal dass der Schlüssel ohne Perso, Unterschrift oder irgendwas rausgegeben wird? Ich hab überlegt ob ich heute nochmal hin gehen soll und sagen ich will mein Auto holen, ich habs gestern nicht gepackt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

Jop, das ist so üblich, keine Sau stellt fest, ob du wirklich der bist, dessen Auto das ist.
Gab mal einen netten Test mit verstecker Kamera bei Meyers Akte auf Sat 1 und bei ZDF Reporter unterwegs, zum Teil sehr geil.


----------



## Falk (25. März 2011)

Das hat aber auch Vorteile - unser Wagen läuft auf meine Freundin, die unter der Woche in München ist. Da wäre es nervig, wenn ich nicht alles machen könnte mit Auto und Werkstatt...

Da bin ich aktuell auch gespannt, nach 3 Tagen hat die Werkstatt rausgekriegt, das ein Temperatur-Sensor im Motor kaputt ist, was zum erhöhten Kraftstoffverbrauch führen soll - heute soll ich ihn jetzt wieder kriegen, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt. > 9L bei einem Kleinstwagen (Daihatsu Cuore, BJ 1998 - reines Vernunftauto, aber reicht und fährt) bei dichten Benzinleitungen sind einfach zu viel...


----------



## Necrobutcher (25. März 2011)

Naja, mein Auto ist auch auf meine Mutter zugelassen, aber ich gebs ja auch ab... etwas Kontrolle wäre schon wünschenswert.

Hab heute ne Mail bekommen was gemacht wurde... und ihm gleich geantwortet dass er ihn am Dienstag wieder bekommt


----------



## Falk (25. März 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Naja, mein Auto ist auch auf meine Mutter zugelassen, aber ich gebs ja auch ab... etwas Kontrolle wäre schon wünschenswert.
> 
> Hab heute ne Mail bekommen was gemacht wurde... und ihm gleich geantwortet dass er ihn am Dienstag wieder bekommt


 
Ich hab das Glück, dass die Werkstatt bei mir in der Straße ist - da kann ich abends nach der Arbeit immer vorbei latschen und nerven. Bei dem Auto erwarte ich aber auch keine Wunder, der kleine hat schon bessere Zeiten gesehen (TÜV war aber kein Problem bis auf Bremsen, was ja Verschleiß ist).


----------



## Nekro (25. März 2011)

Wenn es eine Vertragswerkstatt ist zum Chef des Hauses oder direkt bei Audi beschweren 
Aber da es ja das erste Mal ist wär das etwas übertrieben


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. März 2011)

Ich komme nochmal auf die LED Tagfahrlicht Diskussion zurück...

Es ist ja so, dass das Abblendlicht nicht zusammen mit dem Tagfahrlicht zus. betrieben werden darf.
Viele meinen Aber Autos gesehen zu haben, die trotzdem beides an hatten, was ja eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist.

Bei Audi und VW usw. ist es so, dass sich das LED Tagfahrlicht von 21W auf 5W(Standlichtniveau) runterschraubt, wenn das Abblendlicht eingeschaltet wird. 
Ich hoffe ich habe mich jetzt nicht wiederholt.


----------



## ich558 (25. März 2011)

Also der Lichtregler beim Audi meiner Eltern steht immer auf automatisch und nachts ist es so, dass man in der Mitte leicht das gelbliche Tagfahrlicht erkennt und herum das normale Xenon leuchtet. Ob nun das Tagfahrlich gedimmt ist, ist schwer zu sagen tippe aber eher auf ja.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Es ist ja so, dass das Abblendlicht nicht zusammen mit dem Tagfahrlicht zus. betrieben werden darf.
> Viele meinen Aber Autos gesehen zu haben, die trotzdem beides an hatten, was ja eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist.


 
Bei meinem Audichen ist es so, daß tagsüber (bei eingeschalteter Lichtautomatik) das LED Tagfahrlicht brennt, sobald das Ding auf Ablendlicht umschaltet, brennen die Xenonbrenner und das Tagfahrlicht leuchtet unverändert weiter. Nur wenn man den Blinker aktiviert, wird an der entsprechenden Seite die LED Leiste gedimmt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. März 2011)

> das Tagfahrlicht leuchtet unverändert weiter.



Das dürfte normal aber nicht sein


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das dürfte normal aber nicht sein


 
Ist bei allen aktuellen Porsche, Mercedes, Audis und VWs so. Aber selbst die neuen LED Angle Eyes von BMW leuchten nur in einer Helligkeit.
Anders ausgedrückt das Tagfahrlicht schaltet auf Standlicht um, sind zwar die selben Funktionseinheiten und auch die gleiche Helligkeit aber ein anderer Name  .

Ich glaube diese komische Regelung mit an und aus, oder hell und dunkel bezieht sich nur auf die peinlichen Nachrüstdinger.


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2011)

Bei meinem Vater seinem neuen Mégane Sport sind wir als erstes hin und haben das Tagfahrlicht abgeklemmt. Wurde als Option mitgeliefert, obwohl nicht bestellt. Tagfahrlicht an Autos sieht einfach furchtbar aus.  Schade, dass man bei Neuwagen keine Wahl mehr hat. Auch musste ich bei meinem letzten Clio Sport Xenonlicht nehmen. Das Auto gabs nicht ohne. Beim aktuellen Clio Sport gibts dann zum Glück auch wieder die Option mit normalem Halogenlampen. Auf welche ich dann sehr gerne zurückgegriffen habe. DIe Kombination aus Xenon + Tagfahrlicht finde ich noch augenunfreundlicher


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. März 2011)

Hmm aber bei einem A4 habe ich das schon mal gesehen, dass das TFL dunkler wird, wenn das ABL eingeschalten wird.
Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen. 



> Ich glaube diese komische Regelung mit an und aus, oder hell und dunkel bezieht sich nur auf die peinlichen Nachrüstdinger.



Von den Nachrüstdingern halte ich auch recht wenig - Stichwort Platinen Bruch...


----------



## Zoon (25. März 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> > 9L bei einem Kleinstwagen (Daihatsu Cuore, BJ 1998 - reines Vernunftauto, aber reicht und fährt) bei dichten Benzinleitungen sind einfach zu viel...



Oha normal nimmt der aber höchstens 7 Liter - wenn man den Motor ausquetscht wie ne Zitrone, eigtl nimmt der so rund 5 Liter oder?  Bei Normalfahrt und 9 Liter Verbrauch wundert mich das der Motor nicht komplett absäuft ... wetten die Zündkerzen sind nass wie sau?


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Auf welche ich dann sehr gerne zurückgegriffen habe. DIe Kombination aus Xenon + Tagfahrlicht finde ich noch augenunfreundlicher


 
Warum?
Das aktuelle Xenonlicht ist doch wunderbar gleichmässig und ordentlich hell. Wie kann man darauf freiwillig verzichten?


----------



## Klutten (25. März 2011)

Exakt die gleiche Diskussion zum Tagfahrlicht ist doch erst ein paar Seiten her, warum also neu starten und nicht auf den anderen Seiten nachlesen?

Die EG-Richtlinie sagt, dass Tagfahrlicht *aus *sein muss, sobald das Abblendlicht angeschaltet wird. Was ihr bei fast allen Herstellern seht ist zwar eine Abweichung von der Richtlinie aber im Rahmen der EG-Typgenehmigung des Fahrzeugs kein Problem. Nachlesen kann das niemand, denn das sind tausende Seiten Gutachten zu jeder Baugruppe und dem gesamten Fahrzeug.

Also -> Zauberwort = EG-Typgenehmigung   ...Unterschiede zwischen Serie und Nachrüstsatz gibt es grundlegend nicht ...außer dem Zauberwort.


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Warum?
> Das aktuelle Xenonlicht ist doch wunderbar gleichmässig und ordentlich hell. Wie kann man darauf freiwillig verzichten?



Ich fahre ja grundsätzlich selbst auf der Autobahn nie schneller als 130 km/h. Bei dieser Geschwindigkeit reicht die Lichtausbeute der Halogenlampen locker aus. Ich muss dann ja nicht nachts bei Tempo 240 die linke Spur auf nen halben Kilometer im Vorraus "freiblitzen". 

Das "kalte" Xenonlicht gefällt mir nicht so gut wie das "warme" Halogenlicht und ich empfinde Xenon nicht als angenehm. Deswegen verzichte ich, bzw. Xenon ist für mich einfach nicht notwenig. Eingentlich recht profane Gründe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das "kalte" Xenonlicht gefällt mir nicht so gut wie das "warme" Halogenlicht und ich empfinde Xenon nicht als angenehm. Deswegen verzichte ich, bzw. Xenon ist für mich einfach nicht notwenig. Eingentlich recht profane Gründe.


 
Xenon hat halt einen sehr hohen Anzeil an blauem und weißem Licht. Dann musst du auf LED Scheinwerfer warten, die liefern rein weißes Licht.


----------



## Mosed (25. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja grundsätzlich selbst auf der Autobahn nie schneller als 130 km/h. Bei dieser Geschwindigkeit reicht die Lichtausbeute der Halogenlampen locker aus.



Wann interessiert schon die Helligkeit der Scheinwerfer auf der Autobahn? Da ist soviel Platz und nur langgestreckte Kurven...

Interessant ist es doch auf der Landstraße, wenn man durch den Wald fährt, es sehr kurvig ist etc.. 
Bei meinem Autokauf Ende letzten Jahres war Xenon absolute Muss-Ausstattung. Das Licht ist bei mir auch recht weiß.
War allerdings bis jetzt auch nur das Halogen von nem Baujahr 1988 gewohnt, dass ziemlich gelbstichig und nicht grad gut war. Die heutigen leuchten ja auch besser aus. Aber Xenon ist halt noch besser.


PS: Maximal 130 km/h? Das ist meine Mindestgeschwindigkeit.   (sofern erlaubt natürlich)


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> PS: Maximal 130 km/h? Das ist meine Mindestgeschwindigkeit.   (sofern erlaubt natürlich)



Ich hab nen Tempobegrenzer im Auto. In der Stadt hab ich den auf 45 programmiert und auf der Autobahn habe ich 125 programmiert. Nach dem GPS vom Navi sind das dann rund 130 km/h. Auf öffentlicher Straße war ich mit dem Auto, soweit ich erinnere, auch noch nicht schneller unterwegs. Ich finde den Tempobegrenzer ne recht praktische Sache, zumal wenn du mehr als 200 PS unterm Hintern hast. Da gehen dann auch die Gäule nicht mit einem durch.


----------



## roadgecko (25. März 2011)

Ich finde Xenon-Licht schön hell, aber meine neuen Osram Nightbreaker Birnen (Abblend.- und Fernlicht) erzielen schon eine richtig gute Lichtausbeute  Klar ist das nicht so Strahlendweis aber das reicht auch für Tempo 200 bei Dunkelheit.


----------



## AeroX (25. März 2011)

Der einzige nachteil von xenon ist doch das das so derbe blendet wenn einer entgegenkommt mit xenon 
So schön das auch ausleuchtet, das blenden mMn ungemein.. 
mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

Nö, Xeon blendet nicht, das ist nur eine Täuschung. die Lichtbaubeute ist höher, du guckst also unbewusst eher hin als sonst und daher kommt es dir nur so vor, dass es blendet.


----------



## Mosed (25. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Tempobegrenzer im Auto. In der Stadt hab ich den auf 45 programmiert und auf der Autobahn habe ich 125 programmiert. Nach dem GPS vom Navi sind das dann rund 130 km/h.



Das kann nicht sein. (sofern kein Defekt vorliegt) Dein Tacho darf niemals weniger anzeigen als du tatsächlich fährst. Ein Tacho zeigt immer zu viel. Wenn du laut Tacho 130 km/h fährst, sind es eher 120 - 125 km/h. Und 45 in der Stadt sind dann auch gut 45 km/h. Vielleicht ein paar weniger. Aber da ist das Tacho noch recht genau.



AeroX schrieb:


> Der einzige nachteil von xenon ist doch das das so derbe blendet wenn einer entgegenkommt mit xenon



Ich fühle mich selten geblendet. Eigentlich nur an Kuppen oder Hügeln, aber dann blenden alle. Xenon hat wenigstens den Vorteil der automatischen Niveauregulierung. So wie manche ihre Halogen eingestellt haben...


----------



## moe (25. März 2011)

ich finde eher, dass die led-tagfahrlichter blenden. 
ich kann die dinger überhaupt nicht ab. ich weiß auch nicht, was das soll am hellichten tag mit licht zu fahren. ging früher doch auch ohne. in norwegen oder so kann ich das ja verstehen, aber in deutschland nicht.


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein. (sofern kein Defekt vorliegt) Dein Tacho darf niemals weniger anzeigen als du tatsächlich fährst. Ein Tacho zeigt immer zu viel. Wenn du laut Tacho 130 km/h fährst, sind es eher 120 - 125 km/h. Und 45 in der Stadt sind dann auch gut 45 km/h. Vielleicht ein paar weniger. Aber da ist das Tacho noch recht genau.



Ich orientier mich da wie gesagt an der Km/h-Anzeige vom Navi. Wie genau die ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Bzw. wie genau der Tempobegrenzer dann im Endeffekt arbeitet, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Jedenfalls sollte ich  alles in allem auf der Autobahn rund 130 drauf haben, vielleicht auch bissel weniger, da ja 125 km/h programmiert ist. 

Im Übrigen geht mein Tacho sowieso vor wie sau. Liegt wohl an den 18 Zoll Rädern. Mit den etwas kleineren Winterreifen isses nicht so schlimm. Vermutlich bin ich in der Regel dann eher so mit 115 km/h unterwegs. Kein Plan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

moe schrieb:


> ich finde eher, dass die led-tagfahrlichter blenden.
> ich kann die dinger überhaupt nicht ab. ich weiß auch nicht, was das soll am hellichten tag mit licht zu fahren. ging früher doch auch ohne. in norwegen oder so kann ich das ja verstehen, aber in deutschland nicht.


 
LED Bremslichere können nerven, die von meinem A4 sind verdammt hell.
Motorradfahrer werden so noch weniger gesehen, wenn alle am Tag mit Licht fahren.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2011)

So, Samstag Autowaschtag. Ich tucker jetzt mal zur Waschstraße...


----------



## computertod (26. März 2011)

du tust deinem Auto nicht im ernst ne Waschstraße an? 
zumindest bei unserem Auto (3 Jahre alter Touran, Vertreterauto) sieht man hinten an der Säule vom Kofferraum richtig schön wie da drüber gerieben wurde...


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2011)

Doch. Is mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal. Ich fahr schon immer durch die Waschstraße. Mein Auto passt nur nicht richtig rein, wegen der breiten Kotflügel vorne und hinten.  Ich muss da immer von Hand nachpolieren. Die Bürsten kommen da nicht hinne. Bzw. wegen der Tieferlegung muss ich zur Waschstraße wo du nicht in "Schienen" reinfährst, sondern auf nen Teppich, der das Auto zieht. 

Aber ansonsten. Ich stell mich doch nicht hin und wasch mein Auto von Hand. Reicht schon, wenn ich 2x im Jahr aussauge.


----------



## AeroX (26. März 2011)

Für manche ist es doch nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2011)

Jo. Und bei uns in der Straße kannst du nur unter den Bäumen parken. Und es gibt leider jede Menge Tauben. Wenn ich dann alle zwei Wochen mein Auto unter der ganzen Taubenkacke nicht mehr erkennen kann, dann muss ich halt durch die Waschstraße.


----------



## moe (26. März 2011)

@AeroX: der großteil der autos sind nun mal gebrauchsgegenstände.
aber so was hier ist z.b. ne ausnahme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (26. März 2011)

Ob eine moderne Waschstraße schädlicher für den Lack ist als irgendein Schwamm, mit dem man dann über den Lack "scheuert" ist fraglich. In modernen Waschstraßen werden ja Textillappen und keine Bürsten mehr verwendet.
Eine Unterbodenwäsche oder Wachsen ist per Hand auch etwas schwieriger bzw. aufwendig.

In eine Waschanlage einer Tankstelle fahre ich auch nicht, aber eine gute Waschstraße...


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2011)

So eine tolle Textilwaschanlage hat mir meine neue Heckscheibe wieder total verkratzt. Da ist man ein mal faul und schon rächt sich das PVC. Naja, das Auto wird wohl eh ersetzt. Bin gerade an einem alten C70(natürlich Cabrio) dran.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2011)

Die wo ich hinfahre hat noch Bürsten.


----------



## computertod (26. März 2011)

und ich wasch mitm Hochdruckreinger. außer Wasser und eben der Dreck berührt das Auto da gar nix


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

Ich warte, bis es regnet und stelle den Wagen dann aufm Hof.


----------



## fctriesel (26. März 2011)

Um mal wieder paar Bilder zwischenzuwerfen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

Sehr schön finde ich die Felgen nicht.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2011)

Um mal das Thema Einfahren beim Motorrad anzuschneiden würde mich mal interessieren ob man sich an die Werksangaben wirklich peinlich genau halten muss. Hab heute mein Bike bezahlt und da steht im Handbuch die ersten 800km nicht über 4k und von 800-1600km nicht über 5k drehen. Ich hatte zwar vor die ersten 1000km nicht über ca. 5k zu kommen aber dann nach dem ersten Service normal zu fahren. Aber nein ich soll die Maschine ganze 1600km einfahren was ich doch viel finde. Muss man bei aktuellen Maschinen die Angaben wirklich exakt bevolgen oder darf man auch hin und wieder Vollgas geben? (hab sowieso eine 34PS Gasanschlagdrossel)


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

Wenn die Maschine warm gefahren ist, kannst du es auch mal rocken lassen, aber eben nicht Dauervollgas.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2011)

Ja denke auch das wäre am vernünftigsten. Muss muss ja auch mal jemanden überholen oder "testen" was mit 34PS geht...
@fctriesel: Hast du ne NOS- Einspritzung oder warum die Druckanzeige?


----------



## fctriesel (26. März 2011)

Die Anzeige ist für den relativen Luftdruck nach dem Verdichter.


----------



## roadgecko (26. März 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit euren Sommerreifen aus ? Ich hole Montag meine Vredestein Sportrac 3 ab (Adac 2011 Testsieger). Meine Winterreifen sind auch von Vredestein (Snowtrac 3) und ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2011)

Schlecht, 4 neue Gummis sind fällig incl. Felgen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. März 2011)

Habe meine Winterreifen auf Stahlfelgen heute runter und meine Sommerreifen auf Alufelgen draufgemacht!


----------



## roadgecko (26. März 2011)

Ich weis garnicht richtig wie meiner auf Alu´s aussieht, weil ich nach dem Kauf (Mitte Oktober) eig direkt Winterreifen draufgezogen habe


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit euren Sommerreifen aus ? Ich hole Montag meine Vredestein Sportrac 3 ab (Adac 2011 Testsieger). Meine Winterreifen sind auch von Vredestein (Snowtrac 3) und ich bin sehr zufrieden.



Ich habe meine Dunlop Sport Maxx GT schon vor zwei Wochen aufziehen lassen.


----------



## Tobucu (27. März 2011)

Ist es nicht noch etwas früh für Sommerreifen? Denn der April tut was er will. wär ja nicht das erste mal das es nochmal schneien würde.


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2011)

Ich glaub nicht, dass da noch was kommt. Liegen bliebe der Schnee eh nicht mehr. Zur Not, also bei nem überraschendem Wintereinbruch lass ich die Karre halt mal stehen. Aber wie gesagt, der Winter is vorbei!


----------



## Nekro (27. März 2011)

Bei uns fährt man auch schon auf Sommerreifen, Wetter ist ja wirklich top.


----------



## roadgecko (27. März 2011)

Ich hole meine Montag ab, ich muss aber mal gucken wann ich die Montiere, da ich Dienstag und Donnerstag auch noch zwischenprüfung habe  Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich auch gleich einen Ölwechsel machen, da ich dafür eh eines der vorderen Räder abmachen muss.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2011)

Mein "Plan" ist jetziges Auto auf Winterrädern verkaufen und neues inkl. Sommerräder kaufen. Wieder ein bisschen Zeit/Geld gespart.


----------



## roadgecko (27. März 2011)

Und im Winter umgekehrt ?


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2011)

Wenn die Regelung mit dem Wechselkennzeichen zum Sommer endlich kommt und man dabei nicht doch alles doppelt zahlen muss könnte das so ähnlich werden: Garage anmieten, Sommerauto rein und Winterauto inkl. Winterräder kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

Ein Winterauto ist eh das Beste, das man haben kann.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2011)

Ursprünglich war ich ziemlich auf Mini fixiert, da wäre es eigentlich Pflicht gewesen. Momentan sieht es mit nem C70 I zwar eher nach Maxi aus, aber so ein Cabrioverdeck mag Schmuddelwetter auch nicht so gerne.


----------



## Mosed (27. März 2011)

Naja, momentan sind die Nachttemperaturen ja noch im Bereich von 2-3°C. Da sind Winterreifen noch besser. Irgendwann im April werde ich wechseln. Danach müssen die eh in den Eimer, weil sie 7 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## mariohanaman (28. März 2011)

bei der richtifen (Dach-)Pflege macht es einem convertible garnichts aus im winter gefahren zu werden.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2011)

Bis du Laternenparker und Cabriofahrer? Wenn ja dann sag mir mal bitte womit du dein Dach sauber hältst. Wenn nicht: Wie kommst du darauf dass dem, Dach das nichts macht?


----------



## mariohanaman (28. März 2011)

Die rede war von schmuddelwetter. 
Und da reicht ein orginalgetreues dach (ohne beschaedigungen, risse, die uebergabge der naehte bzw zur heckscheibe in ordnung) aus. Ggf eine impraegnieren, aber da scheiden sich ja bekanntlich die geister. Und natuerlich einordentlicher uebergang zw. Dach u. Fenster / karosserie

Selbst cabriofahrer bin ih zur zeit zwar leider nicht, jedoch kenn ich mich aus eigener erfahrung (ehemals renault megane u. 206er peugeot (zwar stahldach - aber gut)) Aus. 
In beiden faellen jedoch hab ich diese das jahr durch gefahren. 

Auto wurde lediglich in garage geparkt wenn es wirklich abzusehen war, dass es am naechsten morgen sonst im schnee verschwunden waere. Das jedoh eig nur aus gruenden der bequemlichkeit, da man beim raeumen selbst verstaendlich am dach vorsichtiger vorgehen sollte. Da behaupte ich jedoch eine ordentliche stoffhalbgarage, oder wie immer diese kapuzen fuers auto heissen morgen tuts da auch. 

Groessere probleme so find ich sind eher immspaetsommer wenn die ganzen faulen fruechte gemixt mit blattern herunter segeln. Und nat kot. 

Lg
P. S pardon fuer die miserable rechtschreibung - als stichwirt sag ich mal schreiben mit dem eifon...


----------



## roadgecko (28. März 2011)

So meine Sommer-Alus sind drauf und die Vogel-Sch... runter gewaschen 

Bei mir in der Umgebung sind heute 3 oder 4 Focus RS rumgefahren, ganz schön viel wenn es in duetschland nur 3.000 oder so gibt


----------



## liskla (28. März 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand was von Automakler Viktoria Flugzeugmakler Yachtmakler größter Automakler in Deutschland - Internationale Makler Auto & Flugzeug & Yacht gehört?
> Die behaupten(wie so viele  ) sie hätten einen Kunden für mein Auto gefunden. Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Mails in die Richtung die man über mobile.de so bekommt gibt es hier aber eine vollständige Adresse quasi direkt bei mir um die Ecke.
> Einfach am Montag mal auf der Festnetznummer anrufen dürfte ja nicht weh tun.



Ich kann vor dieser Firma nur warnen. Unter dem Vorwand bereits einen ausländischen Käufer für das Fahrzeug zu haben, wird ein Werkstattcheck verlangt, um dem angeblichen Käufer zu garantieren, dass das Fahrzeug in Ordnung ist. Der Spaß kostet 49,90 € und sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Der "Werkstattmeister" läuft 2 mal um das Fahrzeug, tritt einmal heftig auf das Gaspedal und schaut mit einer Taschenlampe von oben in den Motorraum. Das Ganze dauert ca. 3 Minuten. Danach wird das Fahrzeug als o.k. bezeichnet. Die Firma Viktoria AG kassiert dafür 49,90 € in bar. Ein Betrag, den man anders besser verwenden kann.
Die Firma verspricht den Vermittlungsvertrag per Mail zuzusenden, was allerdings nicht passiert. Ebenso wird behauptet, der bereits vorhandene Käufer würde sich innerhalb von 3 Tagen telefonisch melden um einen Termin zu Abholung des Fahrzeuges zu vereinbaren. Auch hier darf man getrost warten. Passieren tut aber nichts.


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> So meine Sommer-Alus sind drauf und die Vogel-Sch... runter gewaschen
> 
> Bei mir in der Umgebung sind heute 3 oder 4 Focus RS rumgefahren, ganz schön viel wenn es in duetschland nur 3.000 oder so gibt


 
In meinem Kaff gibts auch 2  Fallen halt auch leicht auf.


----------



## AeroX (28. März 2011)

Weiß einer was es in der probezeit, außerorts mit 30km/h (ohne toleranz) zu schnell für ne strafe bekommt?


----------



## roadgecko (28. März 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> In meinem Kaff gibts auch 2  Fallen halt auch leicht auf.


 
Heute in der Schule stand einer an der Amepl in dem Racing Grün, ist halt ein bisschen interessanter als Politik gequatsche was eh nur wiederholt wird 

@ AeroX



Spoiler






> Folgende Regelsätze gelten für Pkw ohne Anhänger und Motorräder.
> (Strafen für Pkw mit Anhänger und Lkw ab 3,5 t zul. Gesamtgewicht hier beim KBA)
> Ab 40 Euro kommen wenigstens 23,50 Euro Gebühren hinzu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Weiß einer was es in der probezeit, außerorts mit 30km/h (ohne toleranz) zu schnell für ne strafe bekommt?



Finds doch selbst raus 

Bußgeldrechner 2011 / ¦ \ FAHRTIPPS.DE


----------



## roadgecko (28. März 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Finds doch selbst raus
> 
> Bußgeldrechner 2011 / ¦ \ FAHRTIPPS.DE


 
Das war jetzt 2 Deutig


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2011)

Passt ich fahre immer maximal 20 km/h zu schnelle also noch alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## AeroX (28. März 2011)

Danke. Jetzt heul ich erstmal ne runde 


edit: hoffe das ich mit toleranz 20km/h zu schnell war... bitte lieber gott..
       wenn nicht muss ich doch ein paar samstage schuften gehen...


----------



## moe (28. März 2011)

soll ich mal anmerken, dass sich meiner probezeit letzten freitag verabschiedet hat?


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. März 2011)

Tzja wers sich nich leisten kann sollte halt nicht rasen 

Ich bin heute morgen auch im Halbschlaf mit 180 richtung Berufsschule geeiert, als ich gemerkt hab dass ich schon mitten in dem Stück war wo 80 is... erstmal in die Eisen gestiegen und dann gemerkt dass sie wohl 3 Jahre nachdem die Baustelle weg ist auch endlich die 80 aufgehoben haben


----------



## AeroX (28. März 2011)

ruhe


----------



## roadgecko (28. März 2011)

So einen kenne ich auch der morgens zur Arbeit mit ka 160fährt wo 80 sind xD


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2011)

Solange man fest die Straßenränder abscannt kein Problem


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. März 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich finde Xenon-Licht schön hell, aber meine neuen Osram Nightbreaker Birnen (Abblend.- und Fernlicht) erzielen schon eine richtig gute Lichtausbeute  Klar ist das nicht so Strahlendweis aber das reicht auch für Tempo 200 bei Dunkelheit.


 
Auf die bin ich mal gespannt. Hast du die normalen oder die Plus? Sobald der Lohn da ist kommen die bei mir auch rein (:

Zum Waschstraßen Thema:

Ich fahr so alle 2 Monate in die Waschstraße im Sommer seltener, da wird dann per Hand gewaschen, poliert und gewachst. Geht zwar ein ganzer Samstag für drauf wenn man sich Mühe gibt, aber man hat was von und mir machts auch Spaß.

Haben hier ne sehr moderne Waschanlage und kann mich nicht beschweren. Lediglich die Tücher wenn die nachpolieren fusseln doch ganzschön. Kratzer/Microkratzer hab ich bisher auch keine feststellen können

Ich gönn mir immer das Paket für 15€ (Nach dem Winter noch 2€ drauf für extra Unterbodenreinigung), dabei ist:

- Schaumwäsche
- Felgenreinigung
- Front und Heckschürzenreinigung
- Hochdruckvorwäsche
- Hauptwäsche
- Schwellerwäsche
- Carnaubawachs
- Osmosespülung
- Nachpolitur von Hand


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Danke. Jetzt heul ich erstmal ne runde
> 
> 
> edit: hoffe das ich mit toleranz 20km/h zu schnell war... bitte lieber gott..
> wenn nicht muss ich doch ein paar samstage schuften gehen...



Nachschulung hab ich auch schon hinter mir. Passiert...


Ich hab eigentlich so ziemlich alles hinter mir, was das Thema angeht


----------



## AeroX (28. März 2011)

> Nachschulung hab ich auch schon hinter mir. Passiert...



Meine schwester hat die auch schon hinter sich. Nur schade ums gute geld, welches ich eig woanders investieren wollte..


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2011)

Du hast deiner Schwester die Nachschulung bezahlt? Respekt!


----------



## roadgecko (28. März 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Auf die bin ich mal gespannt. Hast du die normalen oder die Plus? Sobald der Lohn da ist kommen die bei mir auch rein (:
> 
> Zum Waschstraßen Thema:
> 
> ...



Die und Die  beide sehr gut


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2011)

Gibts eig sowas auch (legal?) fürs Bike?


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Umgebung sind heute 3 oder 4 Focus RS rumgefahren, ganz schön viel wenn es in duetschland nur 3.000 oder so gibt






ich558 schrieb:


> In meinem Kaff gibts auch 2  Fallen halt auch leicht auf.



In diesem Zusammenhang, eines meiner Lieblingsvideos (auf dem Sektor) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae4RqTW5UDU&playnext=1&list=PL25B576BFAD050A57


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. März 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gibts eig sowas auch (legal?) fürs Bike?


 
klar gibt doch nen Haufen Anleitungen zum bau einer Akku-LED Lampe. sind günstiger und heller - vorausgesetzt man kann mit einem Lötkolben umgehen ^^

Edit: haha jetzt erst gerafft was du fürn Bike meinst  dachte mehr so an mein Profilbild^^


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2011)

So hatte heute meine Prüfung. Es hat zwar gleich nach Beginn zu regnen begonnen aber immerhin muss man dann langsamer fahren und schafft nicht so viele km Bei der Gefahrenbremsung bin zwar vom Bremspedal abgerutscht aber unter diesen Umständen war es dem Prüfer egal. Leider hatte er meinen Schein nicht dabei und jetzt kann ich bis Montag warten mein Bike abzuholen was ich eigendlich heute tun wollte


----------



## AeroX (1. April 2011)

Was bekommst du den für eine?


----------



## Whoosaa (1. April 2011)

Na also, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2011)

Danke! Wird ne Er6N 2011er. Ich weis es gibt optisch schönere (mir gefällt sie bis auf die Front zwar gut) aber da ich ein Neufahrzeug wollte welches auch trotz 34PS Drossel gut vorangeht kammen mir Maschinen wie die GSR 600 oder Nornet leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## AeroX (1. April 2011)

Geschmackssache, aber fürn anfang gut 

Achja noch glückwunsch


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2011)

Klar ich möchte auch lieber nen Supersportler wie dein Profilbild oder R6, KTM 690, ZX 6R... (da geht mir jedesmal einer ab^^) wenn ich solche sehe aber mit Drossel kann man diese Teile einfach nicht gescheid fahren


----------



## AeroX (1. April 2011)

Kumpel hat ne cbr auf 34ps. Lässt sich wohl ganz gut fahren. Okay er hat keine Ahnung con motorrädern und ich auch nicht


----------



## JackBlack89 (1. April 2011)

Habe mir im Januar eine ZX-6R geholt und muss bis August mit 34ps fahren. Aber schlecht fährt sie sich auf keinen Fall, schaffe immerhin 190 KM/H und drehe bis 10000. Gut ab 8500 wird es dann zäh aber es ist nicht so als ob man eine 1000er drosseln würde, da ist der Gasanschlag schon sehr happig. Zum eingewöhnen sind die 34PS ok (da 1. Motorrad) und so lange ist es ja auch nicht mehr bis August. Muss mich jetzt erst einmal mit Kurvenfahren beschäftigen.


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2011)

Schöne Maschine. Auch wenn blau nicht meine Farbe ist sieht sie mit blau nicht schlecht aus! Aber ca. 12000€ NP ist mir zuviel


----------



## JackBlack89 (1. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber ca. 12000€ NP ist mir zuviel



Sie ist zwar Neu, habe sie aber zu einem sehr günstigen Preis bekommen, 7900€.
Man muss auch mal Glück haben^^


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2011)

Wie bist du zu dem Preis gekommen? Ist ziemlich günstig. Meine Er6n hätte mit allem drum und dran 7500€ gekostet bezahlt habe ich 5900€ da sich mein Fahrschullehrer etwas eingesetzt hat


----------



## Low (2. April 2011)

Ich bin gestern erstmal mit einem BMW X3 oder X5 gefahren, geiles Teil. Bin von unserem Audi mehr gewöhnt aber sonst passts. Die Schaltung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht dafür sind die einpark Kameras ganz nett.


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. April 2011)

Ja was nun, das ist schon ein Unterschied...^^


Außerdem... die Aussage, das ist wie: "Ich hab letztens mit ner Nvidia gezockt, bin zwar von meiner ATI mehr gewöhnt aber sonst passts"...


----------



## Low (2. April 2011)

Wenn er läuft dann läuft er. Unser Audi hat viel mehr Elektrik, das Einstellen der Spiegel, Sitze,... ist beim Audi viel komfortabler. Die Strecke die ich mit dem BMW gefahren bin (sehr steil und kurvig) machte mit dem BMW dafür aber sehr Spaß. Man merkte die schlechte Beschaffenheit der Straße nicht, bei dem Riesen teil aber kein Wunder.

Wo man schnell fahren kann Punktet der Audi sonst der BMW, der fuhr im Stadtverkehr von alleine, so kam es mir vor. Den Audi muss ich öfter runterschalten bei dem BMW war das eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Wo man schnell fahren kann Punktet der Audi sonst der BMW, der fuhr im Stadtverkehr von alleine, so kam es mir vor. Den Audi muss ich öfter runterschalten bei dem BMW war das eigentlich kein Problem.


 
Welche Motorisierungen vergleichst du denn?


----------



## AeroX (2. April 2011)

> Habe mir im Januar eine ZX-6R geholt und muss bis August mit 34ps fahren. Aber schlecht fährt sie sich auf keinen Fall, schaffe immerhin 190 KM/H und drehe bis 10000. Gut ab 8500 wird es dann zäh aber es ist nicht so als ob man eine 1000er drosseln würde, da ist der Gasanschlag schon sehr happig. Zum eingewöhnen sind die 34PS ok (da 1. Motorrad) und so lange ist es ja auch nicht mehr bis August. Muss mich jetzt erst einmal mit Kurvenfahren beschäftigen.



Gefällt mir sehr gut! Schöne Maschine  Ich bin auch kräftig für meine gixxer am sparen


----------



## Low (2. April 2011)

Der Audi hat 2.7 TDI 140 mit 190 PS (Audi A4 avant) der BMW glaube 2.5i 190 ps


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Der Audi hat 2.7 TDI 140 mit 190 PS (Audi A4 avant) der BMW glaube 2.5i 190 ps


 
Was ein 2.7 TDi 140 sein soll weiß ich zwar nicht. Aber im X5 gibt es keinen 2.5i.


----------



## Low (2. April 2011)

Sagte ja x3 oder x5, dann war es der x3 

die 140 stehen für die KW --> 140 kw = 190 PS


----------



## Whoosaa (2. April 2011)

X3 2.5 dürfte dann das alte Modell gewesen sein, also E83.
Der Neue ist da nochmal um Welten anders/besser..


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. April 2011)

Hat der 2.7 er TDI nicht nur 132

und überhaupt, wenn du die Motoren vergleichst, das Gewicht und die Aerodynamik ist es selbstverständlich dass der A4 besser geht...


----------



## Low (2. April 2011)

Nö --> Audi Deutschland > Modelle > A4 > Exterieur


----------



## vaikless (3. April 2011)

Neues baby ab montag übernächste woche fahrbereit!! 
ja!
es ist wirklich Matt-Orange ! innen identisch.

http://www.flavorofart.com/audiS5-1.jpg 

http://www.flavorofart.com/audiS5-2.jpg

http://www.flavorofart.com/audiS5-3.jpg

http://www.flavorofart.com/audiS5-4.jpg

http://www.flavorofart.com/audiS5-5.jpg

http://www.flavorofart.com/audiS5-6.jpg

http://www.flavorofart.com/audiS5.mp3   Sound!


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

Das orange gefällt mir echt gut aber die Front wirkt ohne die Audiringe etwas nackt. Mach sie wieder drann


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2011)

Cooles Auto, leider vollkommen geschmacklos vergewaltigt.
Im übrigen orange trägt nur die Müllabfuhr  .


----------



## AeroX (3. April 2011)

Die farbe find ich persönlich sehr geil. Nicht immer der einheitsbrei wie schwarz,anthrazit usw..
Mit orange fällt man doch immer auf, hat doch was 
mfg


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2011)

Für mich geht nur weiß. Wem das matte Orange gefällt, bitte. Es gibt schlimmere Farben und Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. 

Was garnicht geht, sind diese schwülstigen Audi-"Sportsitze". Die sehen ja schon so aus, als ob sie pro Stück mindestens 60 Kilo wiegen. Sowas gehört in ein SUV aber nicht in ein Auto das irgendwo den Anspruch hat, sportlich zu sein.


----------



## vaikless (3. April 2011)

danke für die positive rückmeldung.
und orange trägt nur die müllabfuhr ...  porsche gt3 rs, koenigsegg, gumpert apollo, lamborgini, lotus, mc laren F1, und zuletzt auf der messe audi TT-RS,
und ein audi ist ja seit neustem auch ein lamborgini  ;D
ich fande eigentlich immer weiß schon eher -gibt leider kein anderes wort- 'asozial' aber wenn man erst davor steht. hat schon was. bin anfang 20, sieht sportlich aus für mich.
der original kühlgrill vom S5 ist chrom, das beißt sich leider mit dem orange matt. Siehe diesen EPIC FAIL: http://www.motor-talk.de/attachment/464373/15022008280.JPG  -genau wie die außenspiegel. man könnte hingehen und den schwarz matt lackieren dann hat man die audiringe wieder.
der ist halt -grade wegen der farbe- zum sehr guten preis gebraucht gekauft und alle originalteile sind dabei. die farbe war schwarz metallic.

bis der zugelassen garantieverlängert versichert ist dauer eh noch bis übernächste woche, dann kann man überlegen was zu ändern.


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

Naja so hässlich ist der Kühler zusammen mit der Farbe gar nicht... der einzige Fail sind die unendlich hässlichen Felgen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das orange gefällt mir echt gut aber die Front wirkt ohne die Audiringe etwas nackt. Mach sie wieder drann


 
Jep, sehe ich auch so und der Chromring um den Single Frame Grill fehlt auch irgendwie.


----------



## moe (3. April 2011)

Lackier doch die Ringe orange und mach sie dann wieder dran.


----------



## Tobucu (3. April 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Lackier doch die Ringe orange und mach sie dann wieder dran.


 
Dann kannst die Ringe auch gleich Pink machen, sieht ähnlich bescheiden aus.
Wenn die Ringe ran sollen dann in Orginal.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2011)

Grundsätzlich geniales Auto, coole Farbe - leider vollkommen überzogen auf prollig gemacht, lässt das Orange auch wiederum nicht chillig erscheinen, sondern nur aufmerksamheitsgeil nach dem Motto: guckst du hier alter krasse auto mit fetten felgen und uberfront und is orange man!..
Ganz ehrlich: Mach dir gescheite Felgen drauf, ruhig schwarz, mach vorne das Audi-Logo wieder drauf, und dann wird es zumindest mal nicht mehr so rüberkommen, als seist du der Dönerladenbesitzer von der Ecke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ... als seist du der Dönerladenbesitzer von der Ecke.


 
der in seinem Landen noch drei Mädchen hat, die dort arbeiten aber keine Döner machen.


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> der in seinem Landen noch drei Mädchen hat, die dort arbeiten aber keine Döner machen.


  ansonsten könnte er sich den aber nicht leisten^^
Abgenomme Logos sieht man oft bei alten Kisten, mit billigem sebst festgeschraubten Auspuff deren Fahrer meinen das sieht cool aus und einen auf tuninggeil machen. Sieht ohne irgentwie wie ein gut gemachter A4 Umbau aus- würde ich zumindest denken wenn du mir entgegenfährts


----------



## vaikless (3. April 2011)

sagen wir mal so.
das ist völlig richtig mit dem aufmerksamkeitsgeilen..
das sind die gedanken die man sich so als besitzer macht aber 3. kenne mich ja
andere können ja ruhig denken das ist der dönerladenbesitzer das wird dann ja nicht mir als person zugeordnet sondern dem fahrzeug.
und die leute die mich kennen und mich jetzt zu dem fahrzeug zuordnen finden es witzig und cool das ich das fahre will, sogar die spießer unter denen.
und ich rede hier von jura kommilitonen burschenschafts mit bundesverdeintskreuz-großeltern spießer spießer!


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

Aber dann musst du af jeden Fall noch den S5 Schriftzug hintendrauf machen. DAS macht auch aufmerksam. Wenn es sich schon nicht um einen normalmotorisierten A5 handelt soll man das schon sehen


----------



## vaikless (3. April 2011)

das hört man  der V8 ist schon was anderes


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

Aber nicht wenn er geparkt ist Wenn S5 oder sontiges was etwas über die Leistung aussagt dortsteht schaut man halt gleich zweimal hin 
z.B. stand neben dem Q7 4.2 meiner Eltern mal ein Q7 V12 ohne jeglichen Schriftzug. Als wir zum Auto gegangen sind sagten sie nur sowas wie auch noch sei einer aber das es sich um ein 500PS Teil gehandelt hat erkannte halt nur ich an den fetten Endrohren


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Jep, der Kenner erkennt das dann, reicht doch.


----------



## AeroX (3. April 2011)

Ich würd die schriftzüge weglassen, du weißt doch was du unter haube hast


----------



## vaikless (3. April 2011)

was ich richtig geil finde ist nen RS6 Avant familycombi  in ner family farbe rot oder so. 
am besten so sponch bob fenster blenden hinten http://www.closeup.de/media/oart_0/oart_s/oart_26270/thumbs/98391_215785.jpg DD
kein RS schriftzug. ganz unauffällig aber 580 ps D


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

Dann verschenke den S5 Aufkleber an einen Bekannten um dessen 1.8 TDI zu überkleben
Naja aber auch ohne diesem Zeug sieht die Kiste echt super aus. Ist die Auspuffanlage eigentlich standart?
edit: Da fällt mir plötzlich das ein  http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=grip+wölfe+im+schafpelz&aq=f


----------



## AeroX (3. April 2011)

> was ich richtig geil finde ist nen RS6 Avant familycombi




vom kumpel die eltern haben so einen in athrazit. Ebenfalls keinen schriftzug dran nix. Erkennt man nur an den 20 zöllern und der keramikbremsanlage und an den auspuffrohren  
Letztes mal erst mitgefahren. Der geht. als nach vorne, echt der wahnsinn


----------



## vaikless (3. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Dann verschenke den S5 Aufkleber an einen Bekannten um dessen 1.8 TDI zu überkleben
> Naja aber auch ohne diesem Zeug sieht die Kiste echt super aus. Ist die Auspuffanlage eigentlich standart?
> edit: Da fällt mir plötzlich das ein  YouTube - grip wölfe im schafpelz




ne die standart sind 4 runde rohre, und sehr leise.



AeroX schrieb:


> vom kumpel die eltern haben so einen in athrazit. Ebenfalls keinen schriftzug dran nix. Erkennt man nur an den 20 zöllern und der keramikbremsanlage und an den auspuffrohren
> Letztes mal erst mitgefahren. Der geht. als nach vorne, echt der wahnsinn


 
ja das wär so genau mein ding eigentlich.
aber unbezahlbar. die sind gebraucht noch über 100k €


----------



## AeroX (3. April 2011)

130k haben die bezahlt.. naja bei ner dicken baufirma... 
da musste extra noch was bezahlen um die logos nicht zu haben.. als rs6 schriftzug.. 
mfg


----------



## vaikless (3. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> edit: Da fällt mir plötzlich das ein  YouTube - grip wölfe im schafpelz



wow YouTube - BMW M6 800 PS - GRIP das Motormagazin / RTL2 - Wölfe im Schafspelz

das will ich D wie der den porsche vernichtet


----------



## Nekro (3. April 2011)

vaikless schrieb:


> Neues baby ab montag übernächste woche fahrbereit!!
> ja!
> es ist wirklich Matt-Orange ! innen identisch.


 
Der steht bei mir in der Stadt, zumindest in meiner Stadt zugelassen 
Zumindest der 2. Link, sind das die gleichen? Sieht nicht mehr Matt aus und Felgen auch anders.


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

vaikless schrieb:


> wow YouTube - BMW M6 800 PS - GRIP das Motormagazin / RTL2 - Wölfe im Schafspelz
> 
> das will ich D wie der den porsche vernichtet


 
Oder den Ferrari
YouTube - BMW M6 G Power playing with a Ferrari 355 spider.


----------



## vaikless (3. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Der steht bei mir in der Stadt, zumindest in meiner Stadt zugelassen
> Zumindest der 2. Link, sind das die gleichen? Sieht nicht mehr Matt aus und Felgen auch anders.


 

nein nein der 2. ist einfach aus google, ein beweiß dafür das chrom nicht zu orange passt.

der 1. ist momentan in kassel auf den vorbesitzer zugelassen. wird jetzt geändert auf pressburg, slowakischem kennzeichen dann kann man auch mal schneller fahren 



ich558 schrieb:


> Oder den Ferrari
> YouTube - BMW M6 G Power playing with a Ferrari 355 spider.




wow, das sieht ja aus als würde er aus dem stand beschleunigen
da weiß man plötzlich wieder wofür man studiert  was für ein traum das teil.


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2011)

Jepp und das praktische ist man bekommt +5cm gleich noch gratis dazu


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, der Kenner erkennt das dann, reicht doch.


 
Nö, eben nicht, er hat sich ja einen anderen Auspuff drangekleistert, das erkennt nicht mal Stadler persönlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2011)

Dann wird er es eben sehen, wenn er versucht auf der Bahn hinterher zu kommen.


----------



## X-2ELL (4. April 2011)

Grüß euch,

ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage am Rande.

Wir haben vor unsere alten Kisten (Passat 35i b4 VR6 und Polo 86c) gegen aktueller Autos zu wechseln.
Es sollen keines Falls Neuwagen oder Jahreswagen werden, denn dafür reicht das Budget unseres Unternehmens nicht.
Angepeilt wird zunächst ein VW Passat (B6) Diesel.
Bei dem Punkt bin ich mir sehr unsicher. Was mir so etwas im Hinterkopf geblieben ist, war die Info erst Modelle der 2007er-Reihe zu nehmen. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass der 2,0 TDI schlecht abgeschnitten hat.

Die Frage nun:

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen oder was könnt ihr empfehlen? Im Moment sind nicht mehr als 10,000 EUR drin. Also wird eine Laufleistung von unter 140.000KM kaum drin sein. Sind da die Passat noch zu gebrauchen? Wir haben mit VW (auch wenn im privaten Bereich) gute Erfahrungen machen dürfen.
Das Auto/die Autos können wir über einen Kontakt beziehen. Er verwaltet eine Flotte bzw. die abgelaufenen Fahrzeuge der Telekom, sprich die Autos sind wegen jedem noch so kleinen Fitz in der Werkstatt gewesen. Kosten und Mühen wurden hier nicht gescheut.


X-2ELL


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Bei dem Punkt bin ich mir sehr unsicher. Was mir so etwas im Hinterkopf geblieben ist, war die Info erst Modelle der 2007er-Reihe zu nehmen. Ich habe auch gelesen, dass der 2,0 TDI schlecht abgeschnitten hat.


 
Mein Kollege fährt den 2 Liter "Rumpel-Düse" seit 2008 und hat mittlerweile rund 140tkm drauf. Keine Probleme mit dem Motor oder irgendwelchen Nebenaggregaten. Auch wenn es nur ein positiver Fall ist, denke ich das man diesen Motor empfehlen kann. Auch wenn man dazusagen sollte das ein Fahrzeug welches schon so viel bewegt wurde gewisse Verschleißerscheinungen im Innenraum zeigen wird. Technisch sehe ich es eher unkritisch.


----------



## AeroX (4. April 2011)

Wir haben einen 06er touran und der hat mittlerweile 206tkm gelaufenund hatten nie größere Probleme mit dem Motor. Immer rund gelaufen... MfG


----------



## X-2ELL (4. April 2011)

OK klar, die Verschleißerscheinungen im Innenraum muss man in Kauf nehmen. Wir haben schon einen gesehen, der Innen wie Außen sehr ordentlich dasteht. Wie sieht es mit dem 1,9er TDI (unabhängig der mehr oder weniger fehlenden Leistung) aus? Uns ist es eben wichtig, nicht gleich nach einigen Kilometern die Werkstatt aufsuchen zu müssen. Auch stehen auf der Liste Fahzeuge mit DSG-Getriebe und auch hier habe ich teils schlechte Kritiken gelesen. Kann man auch hier ab Baujahr 2007 (darunter werden wir nicht zuschlagen) bedenkenlos zuschlagen?
Danke schon einmal für deine Antwort!


----------



## ich558 (4. April 2011)

So hab heute meine Er6n abgeholt. Ist das ein schönes Gefühl sein erstes eigenes Fahrzeug zu bewegen Stelle in den nächsten Tagen mal Bilder rein. Mit nem 384 DSL dauert der Upload leider ewig


----------



## Zoon (5. April 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> OK klar, die Verschleißerscheinungen im Innenraum muss man in Kauf nehmen. Wir haben schon einen gesehen, der Innen wie Außen sehr ordentlich dasteht. Wie sieht es mit dem 1,9er TDI (unabhängig der mehr oder weniger fehlenden Leistung) aus? Uns ist es eben wichtig, nicht gleich nach einigen Kilometern die Werkstatt aufsuchen zu müssen. Auch stehen auf der Liste Fahzeuge mit DSG-Getriebe und auch hier habe ich teils schlechte Kritiken gelesen. Kann man auch hier ab Baujahr 2007 (darunter werden wir nicht zuschlagen) bedenkenlos zuschlagen?
> Danke schon einmal für deine Antwort!



Lieber 2.0 TDI mit Euro 4 als 1.9er mit Euro 3 (wenn überhaupt) = etwas mehr Hubraum und trotzdem weniger Steuern 

Wenn die Autos vom Rosa T im richtigen Außendiesnt waren, soll heißen gefühlte 100 mal ein / aussteigen am Tag, Türen schmeißen (Fahrerseite!), Gepäckabteil stark beansprucht - legt schon mal was für ne Innenraumaufbereitung zurück.

Nochwas wenn noch so gefahren wurde, Motor an, gleich Vollgas (Termine Termine Termine! ......) 2km zum nächsten Fall, dann immer wieder so ne kleinen Häppchen ... für mich wäre so ein Auto nix, zwar OK immer Service gemacht = aber ob alle Leute wirklich vernünftig mit dem Kübel umgegangen sind steht leider nicht im Checkheft ...


----------



## Dr. Cox (5. April 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nochwas wenn noch so gefahren wurde, Motor an, gleich Vollgas (Termine Termine Termine! ......) 2km zum nächsten Fall, dann immer wieder so ne kleinen Häppchen ... für mich wäre so ein Auto nix, zwar OK immer Service gemacht = aber ob alle Leute wirklich vernünftig mit dem Kübel umgegangen sind steht leider nicht im Checkheft ...


 
Dito 

Gleiches gilt aber auch für gebrauchte Reifen, oder schon vorhandene Reifen welche bei einem Gebrauchtwagen mitgegeben werde. Da kann man auch nicht genau nachvollziehen was der Vorbesitzer für kranke Manöver damit abgezogen hat...


----------



## fctriesel (5. April 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Lieber 2.0 TDI mit Euro 4 als 1.9er mit Euro 3 (wenn überhaupt) = etwas mehr Hubraum und trotzdem weniger Steuern


Weniger Steuern? Aber nicht in Deutschland.
Und den 1.9er gibts auch mit Euro4, den ich übrigens dem 2.0TDI vorziehen würde, es sei denn man steht auf gerissene Zylinderköpfe, unangemessener Verbrauch, hochdrehen des Motors und Vibrationen um den DPF freizubrennen oder auch verkokende PD-Elemente.


----------



## X-2ELL (6. April 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!

Klar sind die Autos gebraucht, jedoch sind es keine Autos der Techniker sprich keine Astra oder Golf oder sowas dergleichen. Es sind eben Fahrzeuge von irgendwelchen Menschen aus dem Management/Vertreter-Bereich, sprich eben auch nicht so saumäßig runtergekommen. Die Autos werden, wenn wir sie holen sollten, aufbereitet, Tüv neu (gut hat auch nichts zu sagen) und und und. 1 Jahr Absicherung vom Verkäufer ist auch mit dabei.



> Weniger Steuern? Aber nicht in Deutschland.
> Und den 1.9er gibts auch mit Euro4, den ich übrigens dem 2.0TDI vorziehen würde, es sei denn man steht auf gerissene Zylinderköpfe, unangemessener Verbrauch, hochdrehen des Motors und Vibrationen um den DPF freizubrennen oder auch verkokende PD-Elemente.



Ja von dem 1,9 TDI habe ich auch viel gutes gehört. Ist eben ein wenig schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Clonemaster (6. April 2011)

Moin !

Brauch ein Autoradio mit CD, muss mp3 können und USB Anschluss, 
das ganze bis 100€ - wenns sich lohnt mehr auszugeben dann gehts auch,
was wäre zu empfehlen?

MfG Clonemaster


----------



## computertod (6. April 2011)

JVC KD-R 411 MP3-CD-Tuner schwarz-rot: Amazon.de: Elektronik
hab ich selber drin 

€: ich hab auch gleich noch ne Frage:
was sollte man für ein brauchbares Gewindefahrwerk ausgeben? (Polo 6N1)
das brauchbar?


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. April 2011)

Für ein anständiges wirste 800-1200€ ausgeben müssen (Eibach, KW, Weitec...)

Mit den niedrigeren Preisklassen kenn ich mich nicht aus, da scheints wohl ein paar brauchbare Dinge zu geben so im Bereich 300-500€ da ich da im Moment selber am suchen bin.


----------



## AeroX (6. April 2011)

@computer tod: so ein  gewindefahrwerk sollte doch schon ein  wenig mehr kosten dürfen. Denke da an 300+ euro..


----------



## computertod (6. April 2011)

ok, das liegt dann doch etwas über meinem Budget^^
darf leider von Bafög Leben


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. April 2011)

Ansonsten halt Federn, da gibts was anständiges für 300€ würde ich zu KW greifen z.B. sollen sogar recht gute Fahreigenschaften haben.


----------



## Nekro (7. April 2011)

Nachbar hatte damals eins für 200€. War halt ohne jegliche Einstellmöglichkeit, lag aber 1A auf der Straße ohne Nachteile bei der Fahrt. Nicht alles was billig ist, ist Müll.
Würde das Budget trotzdem lieber erweitern, ein gutes Fahrwerk ist nunmal nicht unwichtig im Auto


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, anständige Federn von KW z.B. gibts für ~200€ und sollen für "nur Tieferlegungsfedern" ein gutes Fahrverhalten haben.

Die Frage ist worum es dir geht - Tieferlegung oder mit voll Stoff um die Kruve zu feuern...

Ich bin derzeit auch am Überlegen was ich nehme... was anständiges für 1000€ oder doch die Billiglösung für 300-500€...


----------



## computertod (7. April 2011)

mh, will ihn eigentlich 'nur' ein bisschen Tiefer haben, dazu dann noch ein paar nette Alus und das ding schaut schon ganz anders aus


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. April 2011)

Dann nehm einfach Federn

KW Online Shop, Fahrwerke direkt vom Hersteller - Tieferlegungsfedern - 25080277 - KW Suspensions - Tieferlegungsfedern


----------



## Tobucu (8. April 2011)

Je nach Kilometerleistung des Wagens und persöhnlichen geschmacks des Komforts währen noch neue Stoßdämpfer empfehlenswert. Müssen ja nicht unbedingt die knüppelharten sein.


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2011)

So heute hatte ich meine erste Motorradwäsche nachdem ich das Teil am Montag im Regen heimfahren musste


----------



## computertod (8. April 2011)

sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Nekro (8. April 2011)

gefällt !


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> sieht nicht schlecht aus


 
Nicht schlecht???

Geiles Teil

Hätte ich auch gerne unterm Arsch, nur mein Frauchen hat mir allen ernstes verboten, einen Motorradführerschein zu machen
Naja, muss ich halt auf nen Lambo sparen, der macht auch Spaß


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2011)

Danke Leute bisher hat die schwarz weiß Kombi auch Freunden und Verwandten gefallen obwohl vorher einige der Meinung waren ich soll mir sie in komplett schwarz kaufen, da weiß nur eine Trendfarbe sei. Der Meinung war ich jedoch nicht und jetzt steht sie da wie sie da steht
Meine Eltern haben mir auch nie erlaubt mit 16 oder 17 den A1 zu machen wofür ich ihnen jetzt sogar etwas dankbar bin da ich mir so einen haufen Geld gespart habe und so mir die Maschine leisten konnte (hab dann sogar die Ausrüstung von ihnen Bekommen)
@nyso
Willst du dann noch tauschen? Lambos braucht das Land!


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> @nyso
> Willst du dann noch tauschen? Lambos braucht das Land!


 
Auf nen Lambo sparen dauert halt wesentlich länger, als sich so eine Maschine wie du hast zu kaufen

Und ich will JETZT Nervenkitzel, nicht erst in 10 Jahren
Wobei sie ja recht hat irgendwo. Ich will so eine Maschine zum Spaß haben, für den Nervenkitzel. Und gerade wenn man zwei kleine Kinder hat...
Tja, so früh Vater werden kann schon nerven


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2011)

Hinten einen Kindersitz + Seitenwagen + S 1000 RR. Ich sehe kein Problem
Gut sowas ist auch verständlich. Kenne selbst welche die ihr Bike der Familie wegen verkauft haben.


----------



## Nekro (8. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kenne selbst welche die ihr Bike der Familie wegen verkauft haben.


 
Ist auch verständlich.
Als Familienvater sollte man eine gewisse Einstellung zu vermeidbaren Gefahren haben. 
Wer dann noch auf dem Mopped rast wie ein Irrer sollte zurecht von Frau Ärger kriegen^^


----------



## skdiggy (8. April 2011)

ich hab einen 98er Ford Escort vom Vater bekommen.Der braucht zwar eine neue stoßstange und einen kotflügel aber sonst funzt der trotz 150.000km auf der uhr tadellos


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gerne unterm Arsch, nur mein Frauchen hat mir allen ernstes verboten, einen Motorradführerschein zu machen


 
Den Führerschein habe ich, nur fahren darf ich nicht mehr.


----------



## nyso (8. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Führerschein habe ich, nur fahren darf ich nicht mehr.


 
Tja, mehr oder weniger ein Leidensgenosse

Nur bin ich noch nie Motorrad gefahren, und würde halt gerne

Naja, dann eben Fallschirmspringen. Da hat sie kurioser Weise gar nichts gegen


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

Führerschein Klasse A hab ich zwar aber nie selber eine Maschine gehabt. Bin meist das Teil vom meinen Bruder gefahren obwohl das man nicht Motorrad nennen kann. ( Honda CL 250 S) 
Muss meinen Vater mal überreden das er mir mal sein Moped (alles unter 1000 ccm ist ein Moped) borgt. (Ist eine Ducati 907)


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2011)

Bei meinem Dad ist "Ducati kaufen" immer das letzte Druckmittel wenns Mecker wegen dem Sportwagen gibt.


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

Bei einen Kunden dürfte die Frau keinen Porsche mehr als Wagen haben weil er besorgt um sie ist. Dafür fährt die jetzt Jaguar.


----------



## nyso (9. April 2011)

Ist ja auch viel sicherer

Dem Porsche traue ich bei Fahrfehlern der Frau eher zu, ihr den Arsch zu retten


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

Der Jaguar ist aber gemächlicher als ein Porsche und verleitet einen nicht zu sportlicher Fahrweise. Und ich schätz mal das sie den Führerschein langer hat wie ich Alt bin.


----------



## STSLeon (9. April 2011)

Heute mit meiner Freundin zusammen gekauft


----------



## Tobucu (9. April 2011)

Nett, welche Motorisierung?


----------



## ich558 (9. April 2011)

Jepp wirklich schön und auch noch sportliche Akzente


----------



## STSLeon (9. April 2011)

Ist der "kleine" Motor mit 120 PS. Reicht aber völlig aus für das kleine Auto. Dank Sport Knopf hat man auch auf der Landstraße richtig Spaß. Ausstattung ist top. Nächsten Freitag wird der Kleine abgeholt


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ist der "kleine" Motor mit 120 PS.



Was sollen die Anführungszeichen? Sind doch nur 120 PS.



STSLeon schrieb:


> Dank Sport Knopf hat man auch auf der Landstraße richtig Spaß. Ausstattung ist top.


 
Was bringt der?


----------



## Tobucu (10. April 2011)

120 PS sind für nen Mini doch schon in Ordnung, gibt schlimmere Motoriesierungen Z.B. Golf IV Variant mit 75 PS


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> 120 PS sind für nen Mini doch schon in Ordnung, gibt schlimmere Motoriesierungen Z.B. Golf IV Variant mit 75 PS


 
Klar. Man kann sich immer nach unten orientieren um sein "Zeug" schön zu saufen.
Ich habe gelernt immer nach oben zu schauen. Bringt einen weiter....


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2011)

@ STSLeon


Schönes Auto. Habt ihr bestimmt viel Spaß mit.


----------



## Tobucu (10. April 2011)

@ITpassion-de
Es können und wollen nicht alle sich jedes Jahr ein Premium Neuwagen kaufen so wie du.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de
> Es können und wollen nicht alle sich jedes Jahr ein Premium Neuwagen kaufen so wie du.


 
Wenn du mir jetzt noch die Stelle zitierst wo ich das von irgendjemandem verlange?!
Ich persönlich würde nur keine 1,6 Liter Luftpumpe holen die unter 4.000 Upm nichts bringt. Vor allem da es den Mini auch als Turbo gibt mit Kraft in jeder Lebenslage.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klar. Man kann sich immer nach unten orientieren um sein "Zeug" schön zu saufen.
> Ich habe gelernt immer nach oben zu schauen. Bringt einen weiter....


 
Manche wissen ihr Hab und Gut erst zu schätzen, wenn sie es verlieren...

Du klingst, mit deinem was du hier immer von dir gibst, sehr abgehoben.


----------



## nyso (10. April 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Du klingst, mit deinem was du hier immer von dir gibst, sehr abgehoben.


 
Sehr abgehoben ist doch wohl stark untertrieben...


----------



## Witcher (10. April 2011)

ich kann das Leistungsniveau sogar noch unterbieten hab in meinem Polo 86c grad mal nen 50 PS Motor drinn und der macht trozdem spaß weil das teil bloß 770 Kg wiegt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> ich kann das Leistungsniveau sogar noch unterbieten hab in meinem Polo 86c grad mal nen 50 PS Motor drinn und der macht trozdem spaß weil das teil bloß 770 Kg wiegt.


 
Ergibt ja auch ein reinrassiges Sportwagen Leistungsgewicht von ~ 15,5 kg/ PS. Nur Supersportler vom Schlage eines VW Lupo oder Opel Corsa können sich damit messen  .



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Manche wissen ihr Hab und Gut erst zu schätzen, wenn sie es verlieren...



Das stimmt. Aber das habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Insofern feier ich jetzt nicht mehr jeden Schrott, sondern nur noch Highlights.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Du klingst, mit deinem was du hier immer von dir gibst, sehr abgehoben.


 
Der Eindruck kann entstehen ist aber vollkommen falsch.


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2011)

@IT-passion-de : Sicher wäre mir ein Cooper S oder ein JCW auch lieber gewesen. Aber die kosten auch demenstprechend mehr und sind im Unterhalt teurer. Zudem sind 120 PS mehr als ausreichend für unsere Zwecke. Da muss man das Geld ja nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen. 

Deine Kommentare zur Motorleistung sind mir übrigens ziemlich egal. Immerhin kommen sie von jemanden der für VW Technik im Audidesign ziemlich viel Geld hinlegt. 

Zur Info: Der Sportbutton verändert das Ansprechverhalten im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich. Ist auf kurvigen Landstraße praktisch, weil man wieder schneller aus der Kurve raus beschleunigen kann. Zudem wird das Fahrwerk straffer abgestimmt. 

@ all: Vielen Dank für die vielen netten Kommentare, denke auch das wir viel Spaß haben werden mit dem Auto. Ist nur schwer die Woche noch den 60 PS Fiesta BJ 1996 zu fahren, wenn man weiß was auf einen wartet.


----------



## Witcher (10. April 2011)

@ IT-passion-de der eindruck den nichtraucher91 angesprochen hat ist nicht vollkommen falsch leiß dir einfach mal die letzten 20 Kommentare von dir durch, noch abwertender gehts nicht es ham nunmal nicht alle nen geldscheisenden Esel im Haus. Und ein Auto ist für mich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und keine ..... verlängerung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Zudem sind 120 PS mehr als ausreichend für unsere Zwecke.



Diese Aussage werte ich perse als Lüge. Ausreichend gibt es nicht. Denk dir 100.000.000 Euro mehr auf dein Konto. Und überleg dir dann ob die Wahl die Gleiche wäre. Wenn ja (was ich für unmöglich halte), dann wäre es ausreichend, wenn nein dann ist ausreichend eben eine glatte Lüge.



STSLeon schrieb:


> Deine Kommentare zur Motorleistung sind mir übrigens ziemlich egal. Immerhin kommen sie von jemanden der für VW Technik im Audidesign ziemlich viel Geld hinlegt.



Gähn.
Wenn du mir unwissendem gerade noch sagst welchen VW ich hätte kaufen müssen um eine Alu-Hybrid-Karosse zu bekommen. Bzw. Welcher VW Motor 350 Nm bei 1.600 Upm hat. Dann wäre ich ne ganze Ecke schlauer.



STSLeon schrieb:


> Zur Info: Der Sportbutton verändert das Ansprechverhalten im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich. Ist auf kurvigen Landstraße praktisch, weil man wieder schneller aus der Kurve raus beschleunigen kann. Zudem wird das Fahrwerk straffer abgestimmt.



Schön das du dich für ein aktives Fahrwerk entschieden hast. Habe ich auch, verwende es aber ausschliesslich im "Komfort"-Modus. Es gab auch mal einen lustigen Test von der SA mit dem SL55 AMG, dort stellte es sich heraus das der Komfortmodus auf der NS der Schnellste ist. Dennoch immer wieder lustig zu sehen wie gut Marketing funktioniert.



Witcher schrieb:


> @ IT-passion-de der eindruck den nichtraucher91 angesprochen hat ist nicht vollkommen falsch leiß dir einfach mal die letzten 20 Kommentare von dir durch, noch abwertender gehts nicht es ham nunmal nicht alle nen geldscheisenden Esel im Haus.



Ich erarbeite mir jeden Cent den ich für mein Vergnügen ausgebe. Insofern kannst du dir solche Anspielungen sparen.
Sorry das ich nicht so auf der Schleimspur unterwegs bin wie manch anderer. Wenn mir was gefällt dann sag ich es unverblümt, beim Gegenteil ebenso.



Witcher schrieb:


> Und ein Auto ist für mich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und keine ..... verlängerung.


 
Ich sehe das Auto weder als Gebrauchsgegenstand (wie wohl so gut wie niemand in unserem Land), noch als Protese.
Es ist für mich das schönste Hobby der Welt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2011)

Ausreichend kann vieles sein was noch lange nicht "sehr gut" ist. Siehe deutsches Notensystem  .

Ich glaube ihm trotzdem dass man mit etwas unter 10kg/PS und einem straffen Fahrwerk Spaß haben kann wenn es kurvig wird, auch wenn es objektiv gemessen vielleicht garnicht soo schnell daher geht. 
Hab ich mit meinem Streety auch und beweist der alte Mini sowieso.

Und ja ich fahre gelegentlich Ferrari, GTI und 750Li, weiß also durchaus wie sich ein potenteres Auto anfühlt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihm trotzdem dass man mit etwas unter 10kg/PS und einem straffen Fahrwerk Spaß haben kann wenn es kurvig wird, auch wenn es objektiv gemessen vielleicht garnicht soo schnell daher geht.


 
Das stimmt.
Aber ich persönlich kann niemandem ins Gesicht lächeln und ihm zu einem 1,6er Sauger gratulieren. Wenn mein erster Gedanke ist: "Wie kann man nur so ......". 
Wir reden hier ja nicht von den perversen Neupreisen für einen Mini, sondern von einem Abgelegten eines Anderen. Und da nimmt es sich vom Geld nicht mehr die Welt ob nun die schlaffe Luftpumpe oder der potente Turbo.


----------



## Mosed (10. April 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @IT-passion-de : Sicher wäre mir ein Cooper S oder ein JCW auch lieber gewesen. Aber die kosten auch demenstprechend mehr und sind im Unterhalt teurer. ... Da muss man das Geld ja nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen.


 
Naja, bei nem Mini zahlt man ja immer jede Menge nur für das Lifestyle. Aber wenn er euch gefällt usw. ist ja alles richtig - das Auto soll euch gefallen und muss sonst niemanden gefallen.

120 PS ist ja schon gut fahrbar bei heutigen Autos (Im Bereich 1,5 Tonnen, natürlich kein >2 Tonnen-Geschoss). Es ist kein Sportwagen, aber das will ja nicht jeder. Bei 120 PS kann ich auch "akzeptieren", wenn jemand sagt, dass reicht ihm. Bei 80 PS und 1,x Tonnen halte ich das für ne Schönrederei oder was auch immer.


Ein Turbo hat aber was. Habe derzeit ~ 8,8 kg/PS ohne Turbo. Geht schon ganz gut , aber man merkt halt, dass man über 3000 U/min gehen muss, damit richtig was passiert.
Aber das Gefühl hat man garantiert immer. Auch bei 350 PS denkt man irgendwann, dass da noch mehr gehen könnte im Bereich xy.


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2011)

1) Lass ich mich von dir nicht als Lügner bezeichnen. Du kennst ja schließlich meinen Kontostand nicht und er geht dich auch nichts an. Allerdings überlege ich ziemlich genau was ich wirklich brauche, für was ich mein Geld ausgebe, wieviel Geld ich dafür ausgebe und wann ich es ausgebe. Um den Neuwagen Punkt anzusprechen: Kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht, der Wertverlust, wenn man nur vom Händlerhof runter fährt ist einfach zu hoch. Wenn du das anders siehst, bitte schön. 

2) Der Passat RS 36 dürfte die Nm auch bringen

3) Eine Alu Hybrid Konstruktion als technische Meisterleistung darzustellen ist ein bißchen dünn. Wäre es jetzt eine Karbonkonstruktion wäre ich ja beeindruckt. Aber sogar diese Tuner Reisschüssel 350 Z von Nissan besteht schon aus Aluminium.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2011)

Zum Thema Karosse:
Alu Hybrid ist anspruchsvoller als reines Alu zu nehmen. Da Stahl wesentlich höheren Belastungen stand hält als Aluminium kann eine Karosserie an stark belasteten Stellen leichter werden wenn man Stahl verbaut. Dazu muss man aber Kontaktkorrosion und unterschiedliche Wärmeausdehnung der beiden Materialien in den Griff bekommen(bin mal gespannt ob Audi das wirklich zu 100% hin bekommen hat).

CFK ist immer so eine Sache: Hält bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt prima, zerbirst dann aber reichlich unfreundlich wenn man diese Grenze übersteigt.Gutmütig versagendes Metall ist da weitaus angenehmer. Mein Werkstoffkunde Prof hat daher z.B. allen davon abgeraten mit dem zukünftigen Dreamliner zu fliegen falls sich Boeing im Endeffekt überhaupt traut CFK zu verbauen.


----------



## Zoon (10. April 2011)

Lasst den IT doch sabbeln, wurde wohl auch kurvigen Landstraßen von zu vielen Minis versägt.


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2011)

Sicherlich mag es sich um einen komplizierten Herstellungsprozess handeln. Ich kann mich noch an die Diskussionen um die Aluminiumachsen des F10 erinnern. Da war ich grade bei BMW im F18 Projekt tätig. Aber selbst wenn das momentan noch Audi Exklusiv ist im VW Konzern wird es später jeder Polo haben oder jeder kleine Skoda 



Zoon schrieb:


> Lasst den IT doch sabbeln, wurde wohl auch kurvigen Landstraßen von zu vielen Minis versägt.


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Lasst den IT doch sabbeln, wurde wohl auch kurvigen Landstraßen von zu vielen Minis versägt.




Muhaaa 

Was anderes. Da Öko grad in ist, geht der Trend zum Blumenkasten im Auto.

Ich hab mir deswegen extra gleich zwei Stück zugelegt und einbauen lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> 1) Lass ich mich von dir nicht als Lügner bezeichnen. Du kennst ja schließlich meinen Kontostand nicht und er geht dich auch nichts an. Allerdings überlege ich ziemlich genau was ich wirklich brauche, für was ich mein Geld ausgebe, wieviel Geld ich dafür ausgebe und wann ich es ausgebe. Um den Neuwagen Punkt anzusprechen: Kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht, der Wertverlust, wenn man nur vom Händlerhof runter fährt ist einfach zu hoch. Wenn du das anders siehst, bitte schön.



Nach der Logik muss man alles Secondhand kaufen, da jedes Produkt (mal von Kunst und ähnlichem abgesehen) gebraucht günstiger als neu ist. Nur wer will das schon?
Der Pasus mit dem "was ich brauche" ist in deinem Fall extremst unglaubwürdig. Da ein Mini alles kann nur nicht wirtschaftlich sein.



STSLeon schrieb:


> 2) Der Passat RS 36 dürfte die Nm auch bringen



Mal abgesehen davon das es vom Passat kein RS Modell gibt, ich Cabriofan bin, kann der R36 Motor selbstverständlich nicht 350 Nm bei 1.600 Upm bereitstellen. Ich könnte dir den technischen Zusammenhang erklären aber ich glaube das wäre "Perlen vor die Säue".



STSLeon schrieb:


> 3) Eine Alu Hybrid Konstruktion als technische Meisterleistung darzustellen ist ein bißchen dünn. Wäre es jetzt eine Karbonkonstruktion wäre ich ja beeindruckt. Aber sogar diese Tuner Reisschüssel 350 Z von Nissan besteht schon aus Aluminium.



Es gab auch schon vor 80 Jahren Fahrzeuge aus Aluminium. Nur heutzutage gibt es nicht viele Roadster die eben eine Alu-Hybrid-Karosserie haben. Ich würde es auch nicht als technische Meisterleistung hinstellen. Ich finde nur das es sein Geld wert ist. Sowas findet man eben seltener bei extremen Volumenmodellen.



Zoon schrieb:


> Lasst den IT doch sabbeln, wurde wohl auch kurvigen Landstraßen von zu vielen Minis versägt.


 
Ich wurde zwar in meinem ganzen Autoleben noch nie von einem Mini "versägt". Aber selbst wenn er ferrariartige Fahrleistungen hätte, wäre es nicht meine erste Wahl, da ich nicht wirklich ein Fan von Kleinwagen bin.

Nichts desto trotz ein kleinvolumiger Sauger ist das Langweiligste was man unter seine Haube schnallen kann. Wenn mir einer was vom Krieg erzählen will wie toll das ist, dann sagt mir das nur das derjenige noch nie ernsthaft ein richtiges Auto bewegt hat.


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2011)

Soviel zum Thema Passt R 36, gut vorher ein S zuviel gehabt. Ich hoffe du hast dich über meinen Fehler gefreut, bist um deinen Schreibtisch getanzt und hast laut gesungen. 

Nein, man muss nicht alles gebraucht kaufen. Aber es lohnt sich bei einigen Dingen durchaus.


----------



## nyso (10. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir den technischen Zusammenhang erklären aber ich glaube das wäre "Perlen vor die Säue".


 
Soviel zum "nicht abgehoben"

Mich würde der technische Zusammenhang übrigens interessieren^^ Ich lerne gerne neues


----------



## Dr. Cox (10. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Eindruck kann entstehen ist aber vollkommen falsch.


 
Du hast recht, der Einbruch ist falsch! 
Sehr abgehoben ist noch eine sehr starke Untertreibung für deine selbstherrliche und arrogante Prahlerei, die wohl nicht nur mir auf die Nerven zu gehen scheint 
Hast du im realen Leben nicht die Möglichkeiten dich selbst zu beweihräuchern, oder warum musst du das ausgerechnet hier tun? 

Tu uns allen hier doch einfach einen Gefallen und unterlass bitte diese selbstherrliche, arrogante und extrem nervige Prahlerei einfach, auch wenn es dir vielleicht schwer fallen wird


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Passt R 36, gut vorher ein S zuviel gehabt. Ich hoffe du hast dich über meinen Fehler gefreut, bist um deinen Schreibtisch getanzt und hast laut gesungen.



Nö, besonders gefreut habe ich mich nicht. Aber ich fand es irgendwie passend, sprich es paßt ins Bild....



STSLeon schrieb:


> Nein, man muss nicht alles gebraucht kaufen. Aber es lohnt sich bei einigen Dingen durchaus.



Sicherlich lohnt es sich auch bei Socken oder Taschentüchern. Aber es ist ja auch schön mal was so zu bekommen wie man es will und nicht nur so wie es am Markt als abgelegtes Objekt verfügbar ist  .



nyso schrieb:


> Soviel zum "nicht abgehoben"



Das hat mit abgehoben relativ wenig zu tun. Aber es sollte jedem mit technischem Verständniss klar sein, dass es annähernd unmöglich für einen Saugmotor ist, das volle Drehmoment (mit dem Faktor Hubraum x 0,1 ~ Drehmoment (gilt nur für halbwegs gute Saugmotoren)) schon knapp über Leerlauf bereitzustellen.



nyso schrieb:


> Mich würde der technische Zusammenhang übrigens interessieren^^ Ich lerne gerne neues


 
Wenn man weiß wie ein Saugmotor funktioniert, dann dürfte es klar sein, dass er wenn er für einen PKW ausgelegt ist das Drehmoment möglichst breit darstellen muss. Das wiederrum widerspricht dem extrem frühen Drehmoment, da das nur durch kurze Ansaugwege zu realisieren ist, dann aber eben obenrum fehlt. Als Notlösung gibt es das Schaltsaugrohr aber auch das kann nicht zaubern.
Und somit bleibt unter dem Strich festzuhalten, dass man bei einem Saugmotor extrem viel Hubraum benötigt um die Charakteristik eines aufgeladenen Motors zu imitieren.

Ich könnte jetzt noch mehr ins Detail gehen aber ich denke du hast jetzt erstmal genug zu "verarbeiten"  .


----------



## 8800 GT (10. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Diese Aussage werte ich perse als Lüge. Ausreichend gibt es nicht. Denk dir 100.000.000 Euro mehr auf dein Konto. Und überleg dir dann ob die Wahl die Gleiche wäre. Wenn ja (was ich für unmöglich halte), dann wäre es ausreichend, wenn nein dann ist ausreichend eben eine glatte Lüge.


Bedeutet "ausreichend" bei dir "perfekt"? Ausreichend definiere ich als "man kommt damit aus", " es könnte besser sein, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig". 
Das Schulnotensystem sieht für ausreichend sogar die Note 4 vor.
Wenn du schon so hohe Töne spuckst, dann überlege dir vorher genau, ob der Inhalt wenigstens nicht komplett sinnfrei ist


----------



## Nekro (10. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es ist für mich das schönste Hobby der Welt.


 


Stürzt euch doch nicht alle auf ihn 
Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.
Bei 120 Sauger-PS fehlt der Bumms. Ein Mini ist zwar schön für Kurven da er bestimmt nicht das schlechteste Serienfahrwerk hat, aber sobald es wieder auf die Gerade geht ist es ernüchternd...
ABER
ich verstehe und akzeptiere es wenn Leute sagen "das reicht mir". Wenn ihr Beiden nicht einseht ein stärkeres Auto zu kaufen, ok. Verstehe ich, nicht jeder hat Spaß an der Sache bzw. ist bereit viel mehr Geld in ein Auto zu stecken wenn es ein billigeres auch tut.
Je nach Verwendungszweck und Budget ist es sinnvoll eine Nummer kleiner zu kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch die Stelle zitierst wo ich das von irgendjemandem verlange?!
> Ich persönlich würde nur keine 1,6 Liter Luftpumpe holen die unter 4.000 Upm nichts bringt. Vor allem da es den Mini auch als Turbo gibt mit Kraft in jeder Lebenslage.



Man man, was laberst du hier schon wieder, ist ja nicht auszuhalten. 
Außerdem kommen die Motoren von Peugeot. Wie kann ein Peugeot Motor in deinen Augen gut sein. 



nyso schrieb:


> Sehr abgehoben ist doch wohl stark untertrieben...



Er schnüffelt am Benzin, anders ist das nicht zu erklären. 
Jeder braucht halt seine Drogen. 



Witcher schrieb:


> ich kann das Leistungsniveau sogar noch unterbieten hab in meinem Polo 86c grad mal nen 50 PS Motor drinn und der macht trozdem spaß weil das teil bloß 770 Kg wiegt.



Leistung ist doch völlig sekundär, wenn das Fahren Spaß macht, dann ist das das Wichtigste. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber das habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Insofern feier ich jetzt nicht mehr jeden Schrott, sondern nur noch Highlights.



Aha, für dich ist also ein Mini Schrott, nur weil er keine 300 PS hat? 
Man man, ich glaube, es gibt Ärzte für das, was dir fehlt. 
Oder besorg dir so eine Saugpumpe, damit er etwas länger wird, dann musst du das nicht mehr so konsequent kompensieren. 
Ist halt blöd, wenn man beim Duschen in der Schule immer ausgelacht wurde und häufig Kopfüber im Klo gelandet ist. 



STSLeon schrieb:


> @IT-passion-de : Sicher wäre mir ein Cooper S oder ein JCW auch lieber gewesen. Aber die kosten auch demenstprechend mehr und sind im Unterhalt teurer. Zudem sind 120 PS mehr als ausreichend für unsere Zwecke. Da muss man das Geld ja nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen.



Eben, man sich das auch bezahlen können, was man haben will, das ist immer der größer Faktor, die Fixkosten und die sind mit einem Turbo nun mal höher als mit einem Saugmotor, außerdem werden die kleinen Turbos auch gut getreten, da ein gutes Modell zu bekommen ist nicht einfach.



STSLeon schrieb:


> Deine Kommentare zur Motorleistung sind mir übrigens ziemlich egal. Immerhin kommen sie von jemanden der für VW Technik im Audidesign ziemlich viel Geld hinlegt.



Ich sag nur das hier: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxRzQnLZMxk



STSLeon schrieb:


> @ all: Vielen Dank für die vielen netten Kommentare, denke auch das wir viel Spaß haben werden mit dem Auto. Ist nur schwer die Woche noch den 60 PS Fiesta BJ 1996 zu fahren, wenn man weiß was auf einen wartet.



Mein erstes Auto hatte auch 60PS gehabt und der Wagen war super, ein Corsa B, von Oma gefahren, top ausgestattet und wenig gelaufen, immer in der Garage gestanden, den habe ich lange gefahren und der hat mich nie im Stich gelassen (wenn ich daran denke, wie oft der Audi A4 inzwischen schon verreckt ist )



Witcher schrieb:


> @ IT-passion-de der eindruck den nichtraucher91 angesprochen hat ist nicht vollkommen falsch leiß dir einfach mal die letzten 20 Kommentare von dir durch, noch abwertender gehts nicht es ham nunmal nicht alle nen geldscheisenden Esel im Haus. Und ein Auto ist für mich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und keine ..... verlängerung.



Für einige ist es das, sie müssen andere zeigen, dass sie die besten sind und es geschafft haben, Geltungssucht eben, daher sag ich ja auch, das kann behandelt werden, man muss nur wollen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Diese Aussage werte ich perse als Lüge. Ausreichend gibt es nicht. Denk dir 100.000.000 Euro mehr auf dein Konto. Und überleg dir dann ob die Wahl die Gleiche wäre. Wenn ja (was ich für unmöglich halte), dann wäre es ausreichend, wenn nein dann ist ausreichend eben eine glatte Lüge.



Alder Schwede, das hält ja keiner mehr aus, wer hat denn hier 100 Riesen so rumliegen und haut sie komplett für ein Auto raus, ein Auto ist unwichtig, es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand wie ein Fahrrad oder Rasenmäher, kein Phallussymbol (OK, für dich schon, aber den Grund kennen wir ja jetzt ).



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> Aber ich persönlich kann niemandem ins Gesicht lächeln und ihm zu einem 1,6er Sauger gratulieren. Wenn mein erster Gedanke ist: "Wie kann man nur so ......".
> Wir reden hier ja nicht von den perversen Neupreisen für einen Mini, sondern von einem Abgelegten eines Anderen. Und da nimmt es sich vom Geld nicht mehr die Welt ob nun die schlaffe Luftpumpe oder der potente Turbo.



Er hat sich einen neuen Wagen gekauft, den er sich leisten kann und der sehr gut aussieht und Spaß bringt, das ist entscheidend, da kann man sehr wohl gratulieren und muss das nicht in den Schmutz ziehen. So viel Bullshit, wie du in den letzten Seiten von dir gegen hast, hab ich mein Leben lang noch nicht gehört und ich kenne einige Leute, die völlig durchgeknallt sind und nicht mehr wissen, was es bedeutet für sein Geld hart arbeiten zu müssen.
Komm also mal wieder runter und freu dich für die, dich sich einen Traum erfüllen können.



STSLeon schrieb:


> 1) Lass ich mich von dir nicht als Lügner bezeichnen. Du kennst ja schließlich meinen Kontostand nicht und er geht dich auch nichts an. Allerdings überlege ich ziemlich genau was ich wirklich brauche, für was ich mein Geld ausgebe, wieviel Geld ich dafür ausgebe und wann ich es ausgebe. Um den Neuwagen Punkt anzusprechen: Kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht, der Wertverlust, wenn man nur vom Händlerhof runter fährt ist einfach zu hoch. Wenn du das anders siehst, bitte schön.



Du hast ein super Auto gekauft, lass dich nicht unterkriegen von solchen bescheuerten Aussagen. Ihr werdet viel Freude damit haben und der Fahrspaß ist auf jeden Fall da und du hast mit Sicherheit mehr Fahrspaß als ich mit dem Audi A4 (und der hat den gleichen Motor drin wie ITPassiosn TT ).



Zoon schrieb:


> Lasst den IT doch sabbeln, wurde wohl auch kurvigen Landstraßen von zu vielen Minis versägt.



Mit dem TT kannst du gerade mal einigermaßen geradeaus fahren, mehr nicht, wenn du hart am Gas sein willst, dann kannst du den TT knicken, Luftpumpe eben. 
Ich hab mit meinem OPC jeden TT von der Strecke geschoben, der mir begegnet ist und der meinte, dass er der beste ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. April 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Lasst den IT doch sabbeln, wurde wohl auch kurvigen Landstraßen von zu vielen Minis versägt.


 
Bester Kommentar der letzten 5 Seiten. 
Unglaublich, was für ein Verhalten hier an den Tag gelegt. Wo ist da bloß die Erziehung geblieben?
So eine arrogante, egoistische und asoziale Herangehensweise ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen. Scheint sich bedauerlicherweise nicht mal nur um spontane Ausbrüche zu handeln..
Am besten, ITpassion, gehst du jetzt ein alkoholfreies Bier trinken, Alkohol ist ja dir zufolge für jeden, dessen "Hobby" das Autofahren ist, falls man das bei dir überhaupt noch so nennen kann, ich würde eher "Obsession" bevorzugen, ein absolutes No-Go..

Nicht dass mich all das irgendetwas angehen würde, aber wer sich selbst an den Pranger stellt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ STS: Glückwunsch zum Kleinen, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## fctriesel (10. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto hatte auch 60PS gehabt und der Wagen war super, ein Corsa B, von Oma gefahren, top ausgestattet und wenig gelaufen, immer in der Garage gestanden, den habe ich lange gefahren und der hat mich nie im Stich gelassen (wenn ich daran denke, wie oft der Audi A4 inzwischen schon verreckt ist )


Mein erstes Auto war auch ein Corsa B, allerdings hatte ich nur den 1.2er. 
Aber mich hat weder der A4 noch der Corsa mit Pannen geplagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto war auch ein Corsa B, allerdings hatte ich nur den 1.2er.
> Aber mich hat weder der A4 noch der Corsa mit Pannen geplagt.


 
Dein A4 ist ja auch noch eine frühere Generation, die sind besser. Die heutigen haben Elektronikprobleme bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## fctriesel (10. April 2011)

Ja, selbst die Audis sind mittlerweile zu Bananenprodukten geworden. Die ersten Modelljahre einer neuen Serie sollte man leider meiden.


----------



## der_yappi (10. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein A4 ist ja auch noch eine frühere Generation, die sind besser. Die heutigen haben Elektronikprobleme bis zum Abwinken.



Oder sie werden vom Marder geliebt.
So geschehen beim A4 eins unserer Berufsschullehrer (Kabelbaum angefressen)
Oder aber beim Kollegen in der Firma: A4 2.0 TDI als Geschäftswagen, steht draußen unter nem Carport. Der Marder kommt, springt drauf, läuft zur Stummelantenne am Ende vom Dach, reibt sein Hinterteil dran und schxxxxt aufs Dach  (angefressen hat er noch nichts - nur sein Häufchen brav aufs Dach gesetzt)
Der Renner in der Abteilung


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Bedeutet "ausreichend" bei dir "perfekt"? Ausreichend definiere ich als "man kommt damit aus", " es könnte besser sein, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig".
> Das Schulnotensystem sieht für ausreichend sogar die Note 4 vor.
> Wenn du schon so hohe Töne spuckst, dann überlege dir vorher genau, ob der Inhalt wenigstens nicht komplett sinnfrei ist



Ausreichend beudetet für mich, dass ich nichts besseres brauche und möchte, da es ausreichend ist  .
Aber es als Alibi für ein zu kleines Portmonai oder ähnliches zu benutzen käme mir nicht in den Sinn.
Wenn man schreibt: "Die 120 PS Gurke war am Limit meines Budgets", dann klänge das zwar nicht sehr "cool" wäre aber die Wahrheit gewesen. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen eine glatte Lüge.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bester Kommentar der letzten 5 Seiten.
> Unglaublich, was für ein Verhalten hier an den Tag gelegt. Wo ist da bloß die Erziehung geblieben?
> So eine arrogante, egoistische und asoziale Herangehensweise ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen. Scheint sich bedauerlicherweise nicht mal nur um spontane Ausbrüche zu handeln..



Ich frage mich auch wo die Erziehung und das Benehmen bleibt. Sobald man nicht die Meinung des Mainstreams teilt ist man hier die Reinkarnation allen Böses.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Am besten, ITpassion, gehst du jetzt ein alkoholfreies Bier trinken, Alkohol ist ja dir zufolge für jeden, dessen "Hobby" das Autofahren ist, falls man das bei dir überhaupt noch so nennen kann, ich würde eher "Obsession" bevorzugen, ein absolutes No-Go..



Ich trinke gar kein Bier. Ich will ja den Obdachlosen und wirklich Asozialen nicht ihren "Stoff" wegsaufen. Das auch "alkoholfreies Bier" Alkohol enthält braucht man vermutlich nicht extra zu erwähnen.
Hat jetzt aber echt wenig mit Autos zu tun  .

Erstaunlich auf welch simple Art und Weise Neid und Missgunst ausgedrückt werden kann.
Ich gönne jedem alles. Aber in einem Autothread muss man Tatsachen auch ausprechen dürfen, andernfalls kann man ja gleich einen Thread zum sich gegenseitig in den Allerwertesten kriechen eröffnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Oder sie werden vom Marder geliebt.
> So geschehen beim A4 eins unserer Berufsschullehrer (Kabelbaum angefressen)
> Oder aber beim Kollegen in der Firma: A4 2.0 TDI als Geschäftswagen, steht draußen unter nem Carport. Der Marder kommt, springt drauf, läuft zur Stummelantenne am Ende vom Dach, reibt sein Hinterteil dran und schxxxxt aufs Dach  (angefressen hat er noch nichts - nur sein Häufchen brav aufs Dach gesetzt)
> Der Renner in der Abteilung



Marder habe ich noch nie gehabt, kann aber auch sein, dass es sie im Norden weniger gibt als im Süden oder sonst wo.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ausreichend beudetet für mich, dass ich nichts besseres brauche und möchte, da es ausreichend ist



Ausreichend bedeutet, dass der Wagen seinen Job macht.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber es als Alibi für ein zu kleines Portmonai oder ähnliches zu benutzen käme mir nicht in den Sinn.



Dann also lieber einen Kredit aufnehmen oder einfach noch 10 Jahre sparen, bis man sich einen 300 PS Roadster kaufen kann (obwohl man dann schon zwei Kinder hat)? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man schreibt: "Die 120 PS Gurke war am Limit meines Budgets", dann klänge das zwar nicht sehr "cool" wäre aber die Wahrheit gewesen. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen eine glatte Lüge.



Das ist aber eben keine "Gurke". Du hast wie immer keine Ahnung, was das wirklich bedeutet, wenn man für ein Auto spart und sich dann etwas erfüllen kann. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich trinke gar kein Bier. Ich will ja den Obdachlosen und wirklich Asozialen nicht ihren "Stoff" wegsaufen. Das auch "alkoholfreies Bier" Alkohol enthält braucht man vermutlich nicht extra zu erwähnen.



Milchschnitte enthält auch Alkohol. 
Und Benzin enthält ja auch Alkohol, und da du daran immer schnüffelst, ziehtst du dir halt doch Alk rein, willkommen im Club. 
Denk daran, nicht zu oft die Nase reinhalten, sonst musst du mit dem Dreirad fahren.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch wo die Erziehung und das Benehmen bleibt. Sobald man nicht die Meinung des Mainstreams teilt ist man hier die Reinkarnation allen Böses.



Ach so? 
Nun, dann wird dich folgendes wohl überraschen: Auch ich könnte mich niemals mit einem 120 PS Mini anfreunden. Absolut nie.
Trotzdem besitze ich den Anstand, mich freundlich und sozial zu verhalten, und den anderen zu beglückwunschen, hat er sich doch anscheinend soeben einen lange gehegten Wunsch erfüllt.
Falls es dir bei deinem extravaganten Tunnelblick bisher noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte: Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die ein Auto nicht über Motor, Drehzahl oder Nordschleifenzeit definieren. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erstaunlich auf welch simple Art und Weise Neid und Missgunst ausgedrückt werden kann.
> Ich gönne jedem alles. Aber in einem Autothread muss man Tatsachen auch ausprechen dürfen, andernfalls kann man ja gleich einen Thread zum sich gegenseitig in den Allerwertesten kriechen eröffnen.


 
Neid? Missgunst? Auf was, deinen kleinen süßen TT? Dein ach so erfolgreiches Leben? 
Nein nein mein Lieber, vielen Dank, aber da wir vom Alter her in einer völlig anderen Liga spielen, spüre ich nicht mal den kleinsten Hauch von obigem dir gegenüber. 
Und dass man die Tatsachen ansprechen muss, steht außer Frage, aber wie heißt es so schön: "Kleider machen Leute". Bitte nicht den Fehler begehen, und den Titel nur auf Körperbekleidung beziehen.


----------



## Nekro (10. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und der Fahrspaß ist auf jeden Fall da und du hast mit Sicherheit mehr  Fahrspaß als ich mit dem Audi A4 (und der hat den gleichen Motor drin  wie ITPassiosn TT ).
> [...]
> Man man, was laberst du hier schon wieder, ist ja nicht auszuhalten.
> [...]
> ...


 Dann machst du aber was falsch 

Öhm ja, na klar. Entweder sind sie nicht drauf eingegangen oder konnten nicht fahren. 
Was war das für ein OPC?



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die ein Auto nicht über Motor, Drehzahl oder Nordschleifenzeit definieren. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


 
Gibt aber auch viele, die es tun. Wer motorsportbegeistert ist, kann sich daran orientieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Dann machst du aber was falsch



Ich kann Kurven fahren, keine Sorge. 



Nekro schrieb:


> Öhm ja, na klar. Entweder sind sie nicht drauf eingegangen oder konnten nicht fahren.
> Was war das für ein OPC?



Die können eben nur gerade aus fahren, sagte ich ja, für was anderes taugt die Karre nicht, ist eben nur ein umgebauter Golf. 
Ein Opel Agila OPC reicht locker für alle TTs.


----------



## ich558 (11. April 2011)

Auch wenn hier ein kleiner Krieg tobt (ich will gar nicht meinen Senf dazu geben aber es ist schön mitzulesen^^) möchte ich mal kurz eine Frage in den Raum werfen. Habe nun letzten Montag mein Bike bekommen und bis jetzt 820km runter. Leider habe ich meinen Termin für den 1000er Service erst für nächsten Montag bekommen und jetzt würde mich interessiern um wieviel km ich diesen guten Gewissens überziehen kann.


----------



## JackBlack89 (11. April 2011)

Ich war bei 1068Km und habe dann die Inspektion machen lassen. Wenn du unter 1100 bleibst ist das bestimmt kein Problem.


----------



## ich558 (11. April 2011)

Bis 1100 hätte ich jetzt auch geschätzt. Da wirds wohl auch noch keinen Ärger mit Gerantie o.ä. geben.


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2011)

Wenn du dir da nicht sicher bist, würde ich einfach in der Werkstatt anrufen und nachfragen. Die werden dann schon sagen, ob das problematisch wird. Persönlich kann ich mirs aber auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. April 2011)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Inspektion sind: Wie ist das den bei Autos, da hieß es ja früher bzw. teilweise noch heute, man solle den ersten Ölwechsel nach 1500km machen lassen. In der Clio-anleitung steht davon jetzt nichts und das Service-Intervall im BC war auf 20.000 km.

Sollte man es trotzdem machen und notfalls aus eigener Tasche zahlen, oder kann man das Elf dann getrost drinlassen?
Bei meinem Kollegen wurde es damals im Peugeot 206 bei 1500km gewechselt, Öl musste er zahlen bzw. hat er mitgebracht, gewechselt wurde es ihm kostenlos.

Was meint ihr?

Edit: Ok, bei Motor-Talk meinen alle 20.000km reicht, wenns nicht gerade der RS ist. Wobei Renault selbst bei dem erst bei 20k km den Wechsel vorsieht.
Damit hat es sich dann wohl erledigt.


----------



## der_yappi (11. April 2011)

Als ich mir letztes Jahr den Ibi FR gekauft hab, wurde nichts in der Richtung gesagt.
Erster Service ist bei 15.000 fällig (also im nächsten 1/4 Jahr - stehe aktuell bei ~12.000km)

Im Seat-Forum sagen einige das sie es aus Gewohnheit so gemacht haben (Öl + Ölfilterwechsel nach 1.000 bzw 1.500km)
Andere wiederum lassen es so laufen wie ich.
Ist wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache


----------



## Hübie (11. April 2011)

Neuere Fahrzeuge messen u.a. die Güte des Öls (Spritanteil erhöht sich mit der Zeit, Wiskosität sinkt entsprechend) und geben danach Inspektionsintervalle aus. 1.000-1.500 km ist etwas wenig ich hoffe es handelt sich um einen Tippfehler 
Je nach Laufleistung und Motorisierung verlängern diese sich. Ich habe aktuell alle ~25.000 km Inspektion ggü. 20.000 im letzten Jahr.

LG Hübie


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Edit: Ok, bei Motor-Talk meinen alle 20.000km reicht, wenns nicht gerade der RS ist. Wobei Renault selbst bei dem erst bei 20k km den Wechsel vorsieht.
> Damit hat es sich dann wohl erledigt.


 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das bei meinem Clio RS war. Ich bin jetzt bei 24 000km. Bei 20 000km war auf jeden Fall Kundendienst. Ob ich vorher schonma nen Kundendienst gemacht hab, bin ich mir garnicht so sicher. Normal geh ich nach der Anzeige im Bordcomputer und die zählt ja runter, bis der nächste Wechsel fällig ist. bzw. die Werkstatt ruft an und sagt, dass ich vorbei kommen soll.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. April 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Neuere Fahrzeuge messen u.a. die Güte des Öls (Spritanteil erhöht sich mit der Zeit, Wiskosität sinkt entsprechend) und geben danach Inspektionsintervalle aus. 1.000-1.500 km ist etwas wenig ich hoffe es handelt sich um einen Tippfehler
> LG Hübie


Nein, es geht um den ersten Ölwechsel nach Einfahren eines Neuwagens. Ab 1500km darf man ihn dann höher als 3000U/min drehen, und einige Hersteller geben eben für diese Marke einen Ölwechsel an, ich denke mal um eventuelle Verunreinigungen aus dem neuen Motor zu kriegen.

Ist aber wohl dank moderner CNC-Fertigung nicht mehr so wichtig, daher geben viele Hersteller mittlerweiel auch fürs erste Intervall schon 20.000km oder spätestens 2 Jahre an.

Wie gesagt, meine Intervallanzeige steht momentan auf gut 18.000, einen Tank noch leeren, dann ist sie eingefahren.


----------



## Hübie (11. April 2011)

Achso. Naja da es mit Neuwagen meist noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt gilt hier: Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht 
Also besser auf den Hersteller hören.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. April 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach so?
> Nun, dann wird dich folgendes wohl überraschen: Auch ich könnte mich niemals mit einem 120 PS Mini anfreunden. Absolut nie.
> Trotzdem besitze ich den Anstand, mich freundlich und sozial zu verhalten, und den anderen zu beglückwunschen, hat er sich doch anscheinend soeben einen lange gehegten Wunsch erfüllt.



Genau solche Leute sind die Schlimmsten. Die einem nett lächelnd ins Gesicht lügen.
Wir sind doch hier alle nicht aus Zucker. Da wird man es wohl auch verkraften können das nicht jedem alles gefällt.
Ich heule ja auch nicht weil hier nicht 100% Audifans sind (bin im übrigen selbst keiner  ).



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Falls es dir bei deinem extravaganten Tunnelblick bisher noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte: Es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die ein Auto nicht über Motor, Drehzahl oder Nordschleifenzeit definieren. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



Wenn einem sowieso alles an seinem Auto egal ist, wieso stellt man es in so einem Thread zur Diskussion?



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Neid? Missgunst? Auf was, deinen kleinen süßen TT? Dein ach so erfolgreiches Leben?
> Nein nein mein Lieber, vielen Dank, aber da wir vom Alter her in einer völlig anderen Liga spielen, spüre ich nicht mal den kleinsten Hauch von obigem dir gegenüber.


 
Ist es hier der "Wer hat den Längsten"-Thread oder der Auto-Thread? Insofern sollten nur Autos zur Diskussion stehen. Alles andere sind nur peinliche, persönliche Angriffe.


----------



## moe (11. April 2011)

@IT: Kannst du dieses arrogante, niveaulose Gelaber nicht endlich mal sein lassen? Geh ins Auto-Bild Forum mit sowas!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist es hier der "Wer hat den Längsten"-Thread oder der Auto-Thread? Insofern sollten nur Autos zur Diskussion stehen. Alles andere sind nur peinliche, persönliche Angriffe.



Sag mal merkst du eigentlich gar nicht, was du hier für nen Schwachsinn von dir gibst? Mit jedem neuen Kommentar ownst du dich wieder selber.


Und zum Thema Neid: So schön ich Audis auch finde, der TT ist (durch alle Generationen) das unästhetischste und hässlichste, was bei Audi jemals vom Band gelaufen ist. Damit brauchst du nicht anzugeben. Zumal Autos die bei jeder Drehzahl richtig Spaß machen sicher nicht neu in dieser Preisklasse zu finden sind.

Ich fahr übrigens nen Golf III Bj. 91 mit 90PS und der tuts für mich gut. Oder ums mal anders zu sagen, er ist ausreichend. 
Autos, die keine Gebrauchsgegenstände sind, werden mMn entweder schon seit den 60ern/70ern nicht mehr gebaut, oder fangen bei nem Jahresgehalt < 200000 an.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. April 2011)

moe schrieb:


> @IT: Kannst du dieses arrogante, niveaulose Gelaber nicht endlich mal sein lassen? Geh ins Auto-Bild Forum mit sowas!



Na solange ich mich nicht auf dein Niveau herab begebe ist doch alles OK.



moe schrieb:


> Sag mal merkst du eigentlich gar nicht, was du hier für nen Schwachsinn von dir gibst? Mit jedem neuen Kommentar ownst du dich wieder selber.



Wie war das nochmal mit dem Glashaus  ?



moe schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Neid: So schön ich Audis auch finde, der TT ist (durch alle Generationen) das unästhetischste und hässlichste, was bei Audi jemals vom Band gelaufen ist. Damit brauchst du nicht anzugeben. Zumal Autos die bei jeder Drehzahl richtig Spaß machen sicher nicht neu in dieser Preisklasse zu finden sind.



Im Gegensatz zu manch andere hier brauche ich das Auto nicht zum angeben. Sondern nur aus Spaß an der Technik und dem Fahren.
Ich finde es auch OK das du den TT nicht magst. Denn wie abgedreht müsste man sein, wenn man erwarten würde das jedem das Gleiche gefällt.



moe schrieb:


> Ich fahr übrigens nen Golf III Bj. 91 mit 90PS und der tuts für mich gut. Oder ums mal anders zu sagen, er ist ausreichend.



Naja, wenn es für dich ausreichend ist, dann hast du doch alles richtig gemacht.
Ich würde nur nicht davon ausgehen das jeder mit dem Minimalistischsten vom Minimalistischem zufrieden ist.



moe schrieb:


> Autos, die keine Gebrauchsgegenstände sind, werden mMn entweder schon seit den 60ern/70ern nicht mehr gebaut, oder fangen bei nem Jahresgehalt < 200000 an.


 
Deine Meinung. Erwarte nur nicht das diese auf einen breiten Konsenz stößt.


----------



## Arthuriel (11. April 2011)

Hmm, könnt ihr euch nicht irgendwie einig werden oder es dabei belassen, dass jeder eine andere Meinung zu dem Thema hat?

P.S.: Auf weitere 10.000 Posts im Autothread.

@Topic: Manche fahren auch sogenannte Youngtimer (ich nicht) und die fallen nicht in die Kategorie "60/70er" oder "Kunden mit +200.000 Euro im Jahr". Von daher würde ich sagen, dass es auch auf diesem Gebiet, wie in anderen Bereichen ebenfalls, verschiedene Preisklassen gibt, sodass man das nicht so starr einteilen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> P.S.: Auf weitere 10.000 Posts im Autothread.


 
Verdammt, du hast mit den Post geklaut. 

Jetzt muss ich Klutten fragen, ob er nicht irgendeinen löscht, damit ich den 10k Post hab. 
*Klutten frag* 



moe schrieb:


> Autos, die keine Gebrauchsgegenstände sind, werden mMn entweder schon seit den 60ern/70ern nicht mehr gebaut, oder fangen bei nem Jahresgehalt < 200000 an.


 
So sehe ich das auch, aber nicht ab ein Jahresgehalt von 200k, sondern ab einem Kaufpreis von über 200k, wenns denn ein neueres Modell ist.
Leute unter 500k Jahresgehalt können sich solche Wagen nicht leisten.

Und ich kenne so einen, mit dem bin ich sogar verwandt (nur duch Ehe ) und der würde sich noch nicht mal einen TT angucken, wenn er ihn geschenkt bekommen würde.


----------



## Arthuriel (11. April 2011)

Das lässt du schön bleiben, quante. Denn sonst melde ich dich bei Klutten, weil du dich vorgedrängelt hast.

P.S.: Ich kann ihn ja mal fragen, ob er noch einen zweiten Post löschen kann, damit ich wieder den 10.000 Post innehabe.

P.P.S.: Dieser Post ist nicht wirklich ernst gemeint.


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2011)

Außerdem sind 350PS nen Scheiß. Musst ja Angst haben, dass der Nächste Golf diese Leistung hat und andere sind Helden mit nen TT oder als nächten nen S5.

Alles neu aber nichts sebst gemacht. Kein Bezug zum Wert oder zu der Arbeit. Einfach nur zuviel Geld und dann aber Bullshit schreiben und ne Meinung haben wie nen 5 Jähriger. Ich will das und meins ist das beste und Du bist nichts.

Aber dumm rumlabern, wenn einer schreibt, dass er sich nen Auto aufbaut. Weis aber selbst nicht bescheid. Kann immer nur Vorträge halten aus irgendwelchen Lügenzeitungen, wo Deutschland immer das beste baut. Wo sind hier die Emotionen? Er kennt nicht das gefühl, wenn man das erste mal seinen eigenen Motor startet. Gedanken wie, hab ich an alles gedacht oder hab ich gleich tausende von Euro kaputt gemacht kennt er nicht! Auch Kinder will er nicht haben. Er ist sein eigener Held und freut sich, wenn andere überhaupt auf ihn eingehen. Wie ein kleines Kind. Es will Aufmerksamkeit.

Kann man ihn mal auf die stille Treppe schicken?


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Genau solche Leute sind die Schlimmsten. Die einem nett lächelnd ins Gesicht lügen.



Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, tut mir leid, dass du von meinem Kuchen nichts abkriegst.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wir sind doch hier alle nicht aus Zucker. *Da wird man es wohl auch verkraften können das nicht jedem alles gefällt.*
> Ich heule ja auch nicht weil hier nicht 100% Audifans sind (bin im übrigen selbst keiner  ).



Wir drehen uns im Kreis, denn genau darum ging es ja, die Art und Weise, etwas rüberzubringen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn einem sowieso alles an seinem Auto egal ist, wieso stellt man es in so einem Thread zur Diskussion?



Auch das sagte ich bereits: Andere Menschen setzen andere Prioritäten. Dass ihnen das Auto dabei vollkommen egal sein solle, ist kompletter Schwachsinn, den du dir da zusammenklaubst - eben durch deine beschränkte Sichtweise. 
Schade, dass man dir alles mehrmals erklären muss..



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist es hier der "Wer hat den Längsten"-Thread oder der Auto-Thread? Insofern sollten nur Autos zur Diskussion stehen. Alles andere sind nur peinliche, persönliche Angriffe.



Wie bitte? Von wem kam denn der Vorwurf der Missgunst? 
Junge junge, was auch immer es ist: nimm weniger davon. Was du hier raushaust, wird ja immer seltsamer..

Und darum ist jetzt auch Schluss von meiner Seite, jeder, der die letzten Seiten verfolgt hat, dürfte das nachvollziehen und sich sein eigenes Urteil bilden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (12. April 2011)

Naja, was ist schon ausreichend?

Zur Not passt selbst in nen Trabi verdammt viel Familie

Im Panamera reißt es sich aber wesentlich bequemer, auch wenn nicht so viel reinpasst

Btw. wenn ich jemandem zu einem Mini gratuliere, ist das sicher keine Lüge. Sondern ich freue mich wirklich für ihn.
Genauso wie ich mich für den Menschen freue, der im Lotto gewinnt, oder die Klofrau, der jemand mal 5€ hingelegt hat. Einfach nur mal die Gefühle das anderen nachvollziehen, und sich mit freuen. Das kann ein Glücksgefühl geben, da kommt kein Aston, kein Lambo, kein Bugatti ran.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Auch das sagte ich bereits: Andere Menschen setzen andere Prioritäten. Dass ihnen das Auto dabei vollkommen egal sein solle, ist kompletter Schwachsinn, den du dir da zusammenklaubst - eben durch deine beschränkte Sichtweise.


 
Ich mag auch schicke Autos, aber ich rolle meinen Teppich nicht vor meinem Wagen aus und bete es an. 
Und wenn es um Design geht, dann kann man deutsche Autos immer knicken, Emotionen löst ein TT nicht aus, andere Autos schon. Als ich damals den Civic gesehen hab, hab ich auch "wow" gesagt,
Alleine wie die Endrohre in die Heckschürze eingearbeitet sind, das sieht schon recht cool aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (12. April 2011)

Naja, dafür ist die Front aber zum Kotzen


----------



## STSLeon (12. April 2011)

Die Front fand ich damals mal erfrischend anders. Da hat sich Honda mal wieder was getraut obwohl die Designer wahrscheinlich zu viele SciFi-Filme gesehen haben.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2011)

vorsicht. Der civic hat nen hoch drehenden saugmotor mit dem drehmoment einer kaffeemaschine. Der des schaltens unmächtige deutsche turbomotorfahrer wäre mit so einem wagen ein hilfloses opfer für die ganzen supersportwagen da draußen vom schlage eines minis mit 120ps und so. Aufgrund der blamagegefahr gehören solche autos aus dem verkehr gezogen und konsequent verschrottet. :o)


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind 350PS nen Scheiß. Musst ja Angst haben, dass der Nächste Golf diese Leistung hat und andere sind Helden mit nen TT oder als nächten nen S5.



Immer wieder die gleiche Niveaulosigkeit alà "Vera am Mittag". Stichwort: "Guck _disch _doch an".
Und wenn der Golf 3.500 PS hätte. Wen interessiert das?
Entscheidend ist nicht die absolute Leistung, sondern die Chrakteristik. Aber ich will dich nicht mit technischen Details langweilen...



1821984 schrieb:


> Alles neu aber nichts sebst gemacht. Kein Bezug zum Wert oder zu der Arbeit. Einfach nur zuviel Geld und dann aber Bullshit schreiben und ne Meinung haben wie nen 5 Jähriger. Ich will das und meins ist das beste und Du bist nichts.



Was glaubst du wohl wo meine Kohle für meine Hobbys her kommt? Vom Weihnachtsmann? Alles selbst erarbeitet und deshalb weiß ich mein Zeug auch zu schätzen. Bei mir sieht ein Auto nach einem Jahr noch frischer aus, als bei den Meisten nach vier Wochen.
Im übrigen hast du doch keinen blaßen Schimmer wieviel Geld ich habe, insofern erübrigen sich alle Kommentare dazu.

Auch diese schwachsinnigen Vergleiche wer was hat gehen mit absolut auf die Nerven. Denn selbst wenn ich morgen Hartz 4 bekäme und mir nur einen schrottigen Gebrauchtwagen mit 150 PS kaufen könnte, würde das an meiner Meinung zu allen möglichen Fahrzeugen nichts ändern. Ist ja schliesslich kein Wettbewerb hier. Ich habe nur den Eindruck einige müssen immer einen Wettbewerb aus allem machen. Wozu?

Im übrigen vertrete ich die Meinung das jeder mit seiner Kohle machen kann was er will. Wie bereits erwöhnt sollte man nicht davon ausgehen das jeder alles gleich sieht.
Ist aber schon erschreckend wieviel Missgunst man ernten kann wenn man nicht jeden "Sch3iß" toll findet.
Das spricht Bände über einige hier.



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber dumm rumlabern, wenn einer schreibt, dass er sich nen Auto aufbaut. Weis aber selbst nicht bescheid. Kann immer nur Vorträge halten aus irgendwelchen Lügenzeitungen, wo Deutschland immer das beste baut. Wo sind hier die Emotionen? Er kennt nicht das gefühl, wenn man das erste mal seinen eigenen Motor startet. Gedanken wie, hab ich an alles gedacht oder hab ich gleich tausende von Euro kaputt gemacht kennt er nicht!



"Seinen eigenen Motor" ist schon eher relativ. Du wirst vermutlich im Legoprinzip auch nur vorhandene Teile kombinieren. Aber wenn du für dich den Eindruck hast das du was geschaffen hast wenn du irgendein Auto verbastelst, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit.
Muss ja nicht den anderen Gefallen sondern nur dir. (Erinnert mich an den Spruch: "Ein Gesicht das nur eine Mutter lieben kann...)
Wenn wir schon darüber reden wer was nicht kennt. Dann gehe ich mal davon aus das du noch nie das Gefühl kennengelernt hast, wenn man sein brandneues Auto zum ersten Mal im Werk sieht, zum ersten mal den Schlüssel umdreht. Und man sich am Objekt seiner Begierde erfreut.
Ich sag nur jedem das Seine.



1821984 schrieb:


> Auch Kinder will er nicht haben. Er ist sein eigener Held und freut sich, wenn andere überhaupt auf ihn eingehen. Wie ein kleines Kind. Es will Aufmerksamkeit.



Überhaupt nicht. Aber schon erstaunlich das selbst die Familienplanung eine Rolle in einem Autothread spielen kann  .



1821984 schrieb:


> Kann man ihn mal auf die stille Treppe schicken?



Man sollte mich viel besser abstechen und alles was ich geschrieben habe auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen. Damit die Gleichgeschalteten sich wieder erfreuen können  .



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, tut mir leid, dass du von meinem Kuchen nichts abkriegst.



Also wenn meine Ist-Situation gleichgesetzt mit nichts abkriegen ist, dann bin ich hoch zufrieden  .



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Auch das sagte ich bereits: Andere Menschen setzen andere Prioritäten. Dass ihnen das Auto dabei vollkommen egal sein solle, ist kompletter Schwachsinn, den du dir da zusammenklaubst - eben durch deine beschränkte Sichtweise.
> Schade, dass man dir alles mehrmals erklären muss..



Du erklärst nichts sondern erwartest das sich deiner Meinung nach alle anschließen. Das ist der große Unterschied. 
Mir ist egal ob jemand meine Meinung teilt, ich werde mich auch nicht verbiegen um mehr Pseudosympathie in irgendwelchen Online-Diskussionen zu ernten. Das wäre mir wirklich zu wider.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Von wem kam denn der Vorwurf der Missgunst?
> Junge junge, was auch immer es ist: nimm weniger davon. Was du hier raushaust, wird ja immer seltsamer..



Von jedem der aus heiterem Himmel mit "Guck _disch _doch an" ankommt. 
Im übrigen bin ich komplett Drogenfrei. Womöglich kommt dir das unbekannt vor....



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> vorsicht. Der civic hat nen hoch drehenden saugmotor mit dem drehmoment einer kaffeemaschine. Der des schaltens unmächtige deutsche turbomotorfahrer wäre mit so einem wagen ein hilfloses opfer für die ganzen supersportwagen da draußen vom schlage eines minis mit 120ps und so. Aufgrund der blamagegefahr gehören solche autos aus dem verkehr gezogen und konsequent verschrottet. :o)



Mit dem Civic ist man "Opfer" jedes halbwegs aktuellen Dieselfahrzeugs. 
Aber wem das Spaß macht....


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Aber schon erstaunlich das selbst die Familienplanung eine Rolle in einem Autothread spielen kann  .


 
Ja, stell dir vor, es gibt Leute, die kaufen sich deswegen ein bestimmtes Auto, weil sie es für ihre Familie nutzen wollen. 



nyso schrieb:


> Naja, dafür ist die Front aber zum Kotzen


 
Ich fand die Karre fett.  Nur nervt mich der Kram mit dem Startknopf. Wenn ich den Schlüssen ins Schloss stecke und dann drehe, soll der Wagen angehen, extra noch einen Knopf drücken müssen ist überflüssig.


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2011)

@ITp: Komisch das Du dich angesprochen fühltest. Ich habe nicht einen Namen genannt!!!

Oh glaub mal dran. Wir haben Motoren zusammengebaut, die es so nicht und in keinem Auto Serienmäßig gegeben hat. Damit meine ich nicht einfach nen dusseligen Turboumbau. Aber dich interessiert es doch so wie so nicht. Also gehe ich da mal nicht drauf ein. Du hast ja soviel Ahnung davon (außer Zeitung).

Alles nur bla bla und wichtig tun.

Welches Hobby hast du? Jedes Jahr ein neues Auto fahren? Da hast ja ne tolle Beschäftigung. Halbes Jahr gedanken machen, was ich fürn Auto als nächstes fürn Jahr fahre. Aber jeden das seine. 

Da ich in einem Automobilwerk arbeite, bin ich da nicht heiß drauf einen Neuwagen fahren zu müssen. Hast du dir schonmal gedanken gemacht, wie vielleicht gerade auf Autos, wie du sie magst, rumgetrampelt wird!!!


----------



## Nekro (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die können eben nur gerade aus fahren, sagte ich ja, für was anderes taugt die Karre nicht, ist eben nur ein umgebauter Golf.
> *Ein Opel Agila OPC reicht locker für alle TTs*.



Einen Agila OPC? Gibts sowas überhaupt? Ich glaube nicht 
Kein OPC hat eine Chance gegen einen TT RS.

Und das du Kurven fahren kannst, bezweifle ich auch nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Einen Agila OPC? Gibts sowas überhaupt? Ich glaube nicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, der reicht für jeden Standard TT locker aus. 



Nekro schrieb:


> Kein OPC hat eine Chance gegen einen TT RS.



*hust hust* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yjqv6lSsnXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nekro schrieb:


> Und das du Kurven fahren kannst, bezweifle ich auch nicht


 
Ich kann besser Kurven fahren als ein Rallye Fahrer.


----------



## STSLeon (12. April 2011)

Habt ihr das nicht gewußt? Walter Röhrl hat das Fahren von Quantenslipstream gelernt  Der Agila OPC sieht schon extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig aus


----------



## Nekro (12. April 2011)

Das Bild hab ich auch gesehen, aber noch nie was von gelesen, keine Videos, keine echten Bilder gefunden. Das ist ja ne Computeranimation. Und dieser OPC wird von nem 2,0 TFSI TT abgezogen  SChwerpunkt wie ein Van... 

Zum Video,das ist kein OPC mehr, der ist doch getuned. Dann nehmen wir einen ABT, MTM oder sonstwas TT RS


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Wer ist Walter Röhrl? 

So fährt man um die Kurven: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFTGBcX5pHo&feature=related



Nekro schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir einen ABT, MTM oder sonstwas TT RS


 
Dafür reicht dann wieder ein Corsa. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6hveb7ytDs


----------



## ich558 (12. April 2011)

Es reicht schon ein 60PS Motorrad


----------



## thecroatien (12. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Es reicht schon ein 60PS Motorrad


 
Selbst mit gedrosselten 34ps ist man ein guter Konkurent xD


----------



## ich558 (12. April 2011)

Naja da würde ich mich nicht mehr trauen


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> @ITp: Komisch das Du dich angesprochen fühltest. Ich habe nicht einen Namen genannt!!!



Das ist definitiv nicht mein Humor. Gähn  .



1821984 schrieb:


> Oh glaub mal dran. Wir haben Motoren zusammengebaut, die es so nicht und in keinem Auto Serienmäßig gegeben hat. Damit meine ich nicht einfach nen dusseligen Turboumbau. Aber dich interessiert es doch so wie so nicht. Also gehe ich da mal nicht drauf ein. Du hast ja soviel Ahnung davon (außer Zeitung).



Es ei dir gegönnt. Jeder soll machen was ihm Spaß macht. Nur wie erwähnt, es ist unklug davon auszugehen das jeder die gleichen Interessen teilt.



1821984 schrieb:


> Alles nur bla bla und wichtig tun.



Gähn again  .



1821984 schrieb:


> Welches Hobby hast du? Jedes Jahr ein neues Auto fahren? Da hast ja ne tolle Beschäftigung. Halbes Jahr gedanken machen, was ich fürn Auto als nächstes fürn Jahr fahre. Aber jeden das seine.



Wie erwähnt jeder muss für sich einen Weg zum persönlichen Vergnügen finden. Ich liebe die Abwechslung.



1821984 schrieb:


> Da ich in einem Automobilwerk arbeite, bin ich da nicht heiß drauf einen Neuwagen fahren zu müssen. Hast du dir schonmal gedanken gemacht, wie vielleicht gerade auf Autos, wie du sie magst, rumgetrampelt wird!!!



Ganz großes Kino. Da jedes Auto zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt mal neu gewesen sein muss, hast du wohl eben den Titel für das sinnfreiste Argument ever gewonnen  .


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Es reicht schon ein 60PS Motorrad



So lange es geradeaus geht ;o)


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So lange es geradeaus geht ;o)


 
Was anderes kannst du mit dem TT auch nicht machen.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2011)

Was redet ihr eigentlich die ganze Zeit von nem TT?


----------



## AeroX (12. April 2011)

It passion fährt einen.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2011)

Achso.


----------



## Nekro (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was anderes kannst du mit dem TT auch nicht machen.


 
Ist doch blödsinn, wie kommst du darauf?
Warum sollte er angeblich nicht tauglich sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ist doch blödsinn, wie kommst du darauf?
> Warum sollte er angeblich nicht tauglich sein?


 
Liegt nicht unbedingt am Auto, ist ja schließlich ein Golf, also kann man schon ordentlich damit fahren, es liegt einzig an den Fahrern. Alle TT Fahrer sind gleich und daher taugt der Wagen auch nichts.


----------



## Nekro (12. April 2011)

Eine sehr komische Schlussfolgerung^^
Ein TT hat ein ganz anderes Fahrverhalten als ein Golf!
Schwerpunkt, Radstand, Breite, einzig das Gewicht ist ähnlich.
TT auf der Basis eines A3 und Golf, mit geänderten Werten zugunsten der Sportlichkeit, trotzdem ist ein TT zu gebrauchen,sehr gut sogar.
Ein Golf würde mit vernünftigem K&W/Bilstein oder sonstigem Sportfahrwerk besser auf der Straße liegen als ein OPC  
Auch ein R32 oder GTI liegt sehr gut, also nicht sofort meckern: Golf, bäh
Klar gibt es bessere, aber ein OPC ist auch nicht das Blaue vom Himmel, auch wenn Blau OPC-Farbe ist.


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nicht mein Humor. Gähn  .


 
Schade ich dachte

Neuwagen, naja du tust immer so als wenn damit noch keiner gefahren ist. Aber was solls

@Quanti.: Ich versteh dich!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Neuwagen, naja du tust immer so als wenn damit noch keiner gefahren ist. Aber was solls



Die Kilometer, die aufm Tacho drauf sind, wenn man ihn übernimmt, kommen daher, dass fleißige Helferchen den Wagen immer geschoben haben. 



1821984 schrieb:


> @Quanti.: Ich versteh dich!!!



Danke, immerhin einer. 

Ich hab mich letztens neben einen TT an die Ampel gestellt und nur mal kurz das Pop Off Ventil fauchen lassen, daraufhin hat der TT gleich Öl verloren und musste neu gewickelt werden.


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2011)

Ja so ist das. Die AMGs haben nachher auch nur 2-4km drauf. Wenns Übersee ist, gehen die sogar nochmal kurz auf die Bahn. Da wird bestimmt nicht mit spazieren gefahren. Auch im Werk selbst hört man den Motor noch nen Kilometer weiter.

Aber bei Neuwagen ist alles toll und man ist ganz bestimmt der erste, der den Schlüssel umdreht. Wenn man es genau nimmt ist man bestimmt der 10te oder so.

Aber er steht auf die Abwechslung. Also hollt er sich noch mal nen Audi. Der S5 ist bestimmt so anders. Ja Schwerfälliger und eher der Cruiser. Aber deshalb sach ich doch nicht, dass der Haufen langweilig ist.

Wie kann man überhaupt behaupten, dass ein Auto toll ist, wenn mans nur ein Jahr fährt. Und dann noch als Neuwagen. Das da alles toll ist, sollte selbstverständlich sein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. April 2011)

Der A5 ist deutlich anders als der TT, in meiner Firma hat einer den. Sieht nett aus, aber nett eben, nichts Besonderes. Emotionales Design ist für mich jedenfalls was anderes.


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2011)

Ja der hat ja auch 2 Sitze mehr!!! Ist doch klar das der etwas länger sein muss.


----------



## nyso (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der A5 ist deutlich anders als der TT, in meiner Firma hat einer den. Sieht nett aus, aber nett eben, nichts Besonderes. Emotionales Design ist für mich jedenfalls was anderes.


 
Also ich finde den S5 von meinem Vermieter schon sehr toll. Freu mich immer wenn der vor der Haustür steht


----------



## thecroatien (12. April 2011)

Ich bin mit dem 98er Ford KA von muddern zufrieden.
1,3er Maschine, 65ps, 900kg vollgetankt.

Schönes Spartanisches Auto, Zuverlässig, und wenn was ist, brauche ich nicht mein Notebook, sondern eine gut Sortierte Werkzeug Auswahl.

Und Ja, ich bin SEHR ZUFRIEDEN mit dem AUTO. 
In zwei wochen gibts ehh den motorrad Lappen^^


----------



## Whoosaa (12. April 2011)

thecroatien schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mit dem 98er Ford KA von muddern zufrieden.
> 1,3er Maschine, 65ps, 900kg vollgetankt.
> 
> Schönes Spartanisches Auto, Zuverlässig, und wenn was ist, brauche ich nicht mein Notebook, sondern eine gut Sortierte Werkzeug Auswahl.
> ...



War es denn wenigstens ein Neuwagen?


----------



## thecroatien (12. April 2011)

nene^^

Deswegen ja auch "98er" Ford ka, Sprich, gebaut 1998, und seitdem auch gefahren. Aber Damals war er neu, ganz bestimmt, und damals war auch jemand der erste, der den Schlüssel umgedreht hat xD

Ist momentan noch derm von meiner Mutter, geht aber in den nächsten Wochen in meine Hände über.

Und was das beste ist, die karre ist in der Versicherung, sogar für "Fahranfänger" super günstig.


----------



## Nekro (12. April 2011)

Ja, und nach 2 Wochen willst du ein Auto was mehr PS hat 
Schlüssel umdrehen hin oder her, der Neuwagen wurd vllt. im Werk bewegt, ist aber bestimmt nicht bei jedem Neuwagen das Werksmitarbeiter damit rumdüsen, wird denke ich etwas dramatischer dargestellt als es eigentlich ist. Stell dir vor es kommt was dran?!
"Tut mir Leid her XYZ, aber beim Versuch die Ausfahrt voll zu nehmen ist uns leider ein kleines Malör passiert, ist aber nicht schlimm,kommen sie einfach in 5 Monaten nocheinmal vorbei!" 
Das Risiko gehen die wohl nicht ein  Und klar das man einen AMG noch lange hört, ist ja kein Fox.
Btw, unser Passat damals hatte genau 1km auf dem Tacho, der Audi 7km. Das lag daran, dass er zum Händler A geliefert wurde und nach Händler B bewegt wurde wo wir ihn abgeholt haben ( vom Bekannten meines Vaters).


----------



## thecroatien (12. April 2011)

Nein, ich denke nicht. 
Klar mehr PS machen hin und wieder mal mehr Spaß, aber gerade bei gutem Wetter ist gemütiches Cruisen lustiger, und da bevorzuge ich eher eine Gute Anlage.

Wobei....wenn ich flott fahren möchte, Fahre ich eben Motorrad...macht auch noch mehr Spaß als Auto fahren. So meine Meinung;-D


----------



## Hübie (12. April 2011)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Als Fahranfänger beginnst du regulär bei 240%. Da ist _kein_ Auto günstig in Deutschland  Aber im Verhältnis zu anderen ist der passabel das stimmt.
Meine Süße hat einen ´96er Ka (Bobbel sein Name). Simpel aufgebaut und gut zu warten. Bald müssen aber mal n paar Sachen gemacht werden. Domlager etc...

Ich halte von Audi net mehr so viel seit ich meinen Volvo hab. Die sind zwar schlechter verarbeitet aber halten tut meiner wohl deutlich besser wenn ich mir meine Audi und BMW-fahrenden Kollegen so ansehe.

LG Hübie


----------



## Nekro (13. April 2011)

Auch mit 500 PS kannst du cruisen


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Neuwagen, naja du tust immer so als wenn damit noch keiner gefahren ist. Aber was solls



Ich "tu so" das so wenig wie möglich Menschen mein Fahrzeug vor mir bewegt haben und vor allem das es nach meinen Wünschen gebaut wurde. Mein TTchen war natürlich auch nicht mehr ganz jungfräulich als ich ihn in Ingolstadt geholt habe, er hatte schon 2 km auf der Uhr. Besser gehts aber halt nicht.
Ein schlechtes Gefühl habe ich nur bei der Abholung beim Händler. Zum einen hat man dann oftmals schon zweistellige Laufleistungen (persönlicher Rekord liegt bei 30 km) und wenn man mal sieht wie die meisten Händler mit den frisch angelieferten Fahrzeugen umgehen, dann vergeht mir der Spaß.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ja so ist das. Die AMGs haben nachher auch nur 2-4km drauf. Wenns Übersee ist, gehen die sogar nochmal kurz auf die Bahn. Da wird bestimmt nicht mit spazieren gefahren. Auch im Werk selbst hört man den Motor noch nen Kilometer weiter.



Einen MB würde ich auch nicht kaufen. Mein Ex-Chef hat für seine Frau einen von mir bestellten SLK übernommen. Das Ding wurde ab Werk Bremen schon defekt (Getriebe) ausgeliefert. Und hatte auch schon ordentlich was auf der Uhr, das trotz der Option die ersten Kilometer zurückdrehen zu können.



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber bei Neuwagen ist alles toll und man ist ganz bestimmt der erste, der den Schlüssel umdreht. Wenn man es genau nimmt ist man bestimmt der 10te oder so.



Ist doch klar. Und wenn du einen neuen Computer kaufst, hat ihn auch schon einer vorinstalliert. 
Aber was glaubst du was mit einem Gebrauchtwagen schon alles gemacht wurde? Rund 30% aller Gebrauchtwagen auf dem deutschen Markt haben manipulierte Tachos. Leute fressen, saufen, rauchen, furzen, f***en und machen sonstwas in ihren Autos. Sowas will ich garantiert nicht haben. Das hat für mich den Charme einer Parkbank.



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber er steht auf die Abwechslung. Also hollt er sich noch mal nen Audi. Der S5 ist bestimmt so anders. Ja Schwerfälliger und eher der Cruiser. Aber deshalb sach ich doch nicht, dass der Haufen langweilig ist.



Zum einen ist das mit dem S5 ja noch garnicht dingfest. Zum anderen ist der S5 von der Längsdynamik schon eine Hausnummer. Und da ich meine Straßenfahrzeuge nicht auf Rennstrecken bewege ist es mir relativ egal ob irgendein Fahrzeug auf dem Track hier oder da ein Zehntel besser oder schlechter ist. Mit 100 km/h auf der Landstraße kann man auch in einem S5 fahren. Entscheidend ist eher der Durchzug damit man nicht das Gefühl hat das die Mitfahrer jetzt mal raus zum schieben sollen  . Entsprechend ist es wichtig das man ordentlich Hubraum und/ oder Aufladung hat.
Ich fahr ihn in der nächsten Woche probe (ein passendes Geburtstagsgeschenk meines Händlers) und wenn mir die S-Tronic zu pervers ist, dann ist er ohnehin gestorben. Insofern würde in meiner persönlichen Wunschliste der A5 nachrücken. In der Hoffnung das er dieses Jahr zum Facelift einen etwas stärkeren Motor bekommt.



1821984 schrieb:


> Wie kann man überhaupt behaupten, dass ein Auto toll ist, wenn mans nur ein Jahr fährt. Und dann noch als Neuwagen. Das da alles toll ist, sollte selbstverständlich sein!



Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange du brauchst um ein gutes von einem weniger guten Auto zu unterscheiden. Ich benötige dafür definitv kein Jahr. Wäre auch für die Händler recht problematisch wenn die Kunden auf einer mehrjährigen Probefahrt bestünden um rauszufinden ob ein Auto gut oder eben nicht ist.


----------



## 1821984 (13. April 2011)

Naja Gut oder nicht Gut beurteile ich auch ganz klar mit Haltbarkeit. Das kann man wohl kaum im ersten Jahr feststellen.

Auch sagst du, dass du Autos nicht auf der Rennstrecke fährst. Aber wenn andere von reden tust du so als wenns um nichts anderes geht. Und Längsdynamik, dass ich nicht lache. Inner Stadt hält doch jeder 150PS Diesel mit oder wie schnell bist du unterwegs? Klar macht es spass, wenn man auffer Bahn oder Landstrasse durch drückt und er stolpert los. Aber deswegen son Aufstand machen

Ich fahre mein Auto jetzt fast 4 Jahre und schlussendlich kann ich sagen, dass er ganz gut ist. Klar nicht alles ist perfekt. Aber bei fast 70.000 mit diesen Auto stört mich eigentlich gerade nur der Spritverbrauch. Baujahr hat er 2000. Da ich ja nun auch andere Autos mit dem alter kenn, kann ich behaupten, dass meiner im gegensatz zu anderen sehr gut da steht und deshalb auch die Qualität annehmbar ist. Sicher wird es bei deinen Autos nicht ganz anders sen, sollte man von ausgehen. Man kann sowas aber nicht bei einem Neuwagen sagen. Es ist klar das alles toll ist.

Auch kann man nicht nach einen Jahr oder 20.000km beurteilen, wie gut das Fahrwerk auf dauer ist usw. Wie lange halten die neuen 1,4l Motoren mit ihren 180-200PS. Gibt es Langzeiterfahrungen von tausenden Fahrern? Wie fähig sind diese Motoren noch mit über 100.000km.

Aber nun gut. Wir haben da verschiedene Sichtweisen und es lohnt nicht drüber zu Diskutieren!

Wenn du das erste mal ins neue Klo sche.... ist ja auch alles toll. Aber du stellst erst beim 10ten mal fest, dass das Wasser dir an Hintern spritzt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja Gut oder nicht Gut beurteile ich auch ganz klar mit Haltbarkeit. Das kann man wohl kaum im ersten Jahr feststellen.



Gut oder nicht gut, bzw. langzeithaltbar oder eben nicht sind für mich ganz klar zwei paar Schuhe.
Da ich im seltensten Fall ein Fahrzeug wirklich wesentlich länger als 18 Monate behalte ist es für mich überhaupt kein Kriterium. Denn ob der nächste oder übernächste Besitzer zufrieden ist, ist mir logischerweise vollkommen egal.
Für mich ist es wesentlich wichtiger das ich als Erstkäufer und (mehr oder weniger) Vollpreiszahler zufriedengestellt werde.



1821984 schrieb:


> Auch sagst du, dass du Autos nicht auf der Rennstrecke fährst. Aber wenn andere von reden tust du so als wenns um nichts anderes geht. Und Längsdynamik, dass ich nicht lache. Inner Stadt hält doch jeder 150PS Diesel mit oder wie schnell bist du unterwegs? Klar macht es spass, wenn man auffer Bahn oder Landstrasse durch drückt und er stolpert los. Aber deswegen son Aufstand machen



Ich mache überhaupt keinen Aufstand, wenn du dir tatsächlich mal den Threadverlauf ab meinem ersten Kommentar zum Mini anschaust, dann dürte dir womöglich auffallen, dass sich hier ganz andere über sonstwas alles aufregen. Wozu auch immer.
Was meine Anforderungen an die Fahrleistungen angeht, bedeutet es weder das ich auf dem Track noch extrem ausserhalb der StVO unterwegs bin. Ich erwarte von einem Motor nur das er das tut wofür er bezahlt wurde. Sprich möglichst viel der angegebenen Leistung möglichst oft bereit zu stellen. Ist zum einen ein Sicherheitsaspekt und zum anderen würde ich mich übers Ohr gehauen fühlen wenn ich z.B. irgendein 120 PS Auto  kaufen würde und bei den im Alltag üblichen Drehzahlen liegen davon nur 40 bis 80 PS an. Und der Maximalwert entspricht rein theoretischer Natur, da er so weit oben und nur für einen sehr kurzen Peak anliegt. Ich sag mal, dass habe ich hinter mir.
Aber alle Theorie hin oder her. Es macht nun einmal recht viel Spaß Leistung zu spüren, sprich mal zackig durchzubeschleunigen oder "frech" zu überholen.
Ich will jetzt nicht über die Massen abwertend klingen. Aber der 150 PS Diesel der mich in der Stadt auch nur im entferntesten abzieht, steht derzeit in keiner Herstellerpreisliste auf diesem Planeten. Klingt jetzt sicherlich überheblich aber welcher 150 PS Diesel soll in knapp über 6 Sekunden auf 100 gehen? Wenn man weiß wie man Leistung berechnet ergibt sich daraus das es unmöglich sein muss. Zumindestens für ein Serienfahrzeug, da man nur über eine unbrauchbare Getriebestufung etwas machen könnte aber auch da wirds eng, da der TT im 2. Gang 127 km/h läuft, sprich man muss ohnehin nur einmal schalten.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mein Auto jetzt fast 4 Jahre und schlussendlich kann ich sagen, dass er ganz gut ist. Klar nicht alles ist perfekt. Aber bei fast 70.000 mit diesen Auto stört mich eigentlich gerade nur der Spritverbrauch. Baujahr hat er 2000. Da ich ja nun auch andere Autos mit dem alter kenn, kann ich behaupten, dass meiner im gegensatz zu anderen sehr gut da steht und deshalb auch die Qualität annehmbar ist. Sicher wird es bei deinen Autos nicht ganz anders sen, sollte man von ausgehen. Man kann sowas aber nicht bei einem Neuwagen sagen. Es ist klar das alles toll ist.



Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist eigentlich nur, ob ich überhaupt rausfinden will was alles kaputt gehen könnte. Wenn es mir nicht wirklich weh tut alle rund 15 Monate ein brandneues Fahrzeug zu kaufen, dann mach ich das eben. Ich will ja kein Vorbild sein uns damit sagen das es jeder so handeln muss.
Für mich ist es aber der richtige Weg, da ich so mein Hobby mit maximalem Spaß für mich ausleben kann.
Auch wenn der Ein oder Andere der hinter jedem Post das Negativste vom Negativen erwartet jetzt entäuscht ist, für mich ist das Auto null Statussymbol, nichts zum angeben, nichts um andere zu beeindrucken, sondern nur meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung. 
Und da ich Hobbybedingt so gut wie alles unter dem Hintern hatte vom Ford Fiesta mit 60 PS bis hin zu Exoten mit über 500 PS, habe ich halt schon eine fundierte Meinung zum Thema Auto. Und verteile z.B. keine Empfehlungen von Dingen welche ich selbst noch gar nicht getestet habe. Ist im übrigen auch so ein Elend wenn man ein Fahrzeug zur Diskussion stellt das man tausend tolle Tipps bekommt von Menschen welche die empfohlenen Sachen gar nicht kennen. Ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich auf dich gemünzt.



1821984 schrieb:


> Auch kann man nicht nach einen Jahr oder 20.000km beurteilen, wie gut das Fahrwerk auf dauer ist usw. Wie lange halten die neuen 1,4l Motoren mit ihren 180-200PS. Gibt es Langzeiterfahrungen von tausenden Fahrern? Wie fähig sind diese Motoren noch mit über 100.000km.



Der von dir vermutlich gemeinte Motor ist seit etwa 5 Jahren am Markt und wurde zwischenzeitlich über 1.000.000 mal verbaut. Bis auf eine problematische Wasserpumpe sind keine überproportional auftretenden Fehler bekannt. Dafür wird dieses Ding mehr oder weniger von der kompletten Autoindustrie versucht nachzubauen. 
Mir persönlich ist zwar egal ob der Motor 3 Wochen oder 30 Jahre hält, da er sowieso für mich uninteressant ist. Aber von den anfänglichen Vorurteilen hat sich bislang kaum was bestätigt. Das sollte einem vielleicht zu denken geben.



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber nun gut. Wir haben da verschiedene Sichtweisen und es lohnt nicht drüber zu Diskutieren!



Leider muss ich dir in diesem Punkt widersprechen. Eine Diskussion lohnt NUR wenn man unterschiedlicher Sichtweise ist, alles andere wäre "2 Stühle eine Meinung". Wer will das schon  ?


----------



## 1821984 (13. April 2011)

Jetzt muss ich mal sagen, kann man Dein geschriebenes mal gut lesen und es klingt nicht gleich so auf Angriff. Denn genau das ist es was hier alle stört. Der Ton macht die Musik. Und wenn Du dich des öfteren mal etwas überheblich ausdrückst, musst Du dich nicht wundern, wenn alle über Dich herfallen!!! 

Du hast im letzten Post deine Meinung vertretten und ganz normal genatwortet. Bitte mehr in diese Richtung.
Klar Du könntest jetzt sagen: Nun stellt euch mal nicht so an, aber so ist das halt. Viele steigen aus Foren aus, weil einfach zuviele diese Ausdrucksweise an den Tag legen.

Ich nehms mal genau: Mit dem Diesel mein ich ja inner Stadt. Hatte ich aber bereits geschrieben. Fährst Du 100 inner Orts? 
Das war ja auch eine pauschale Aussage von mir. Sicherlich sind da Getriebeabstuffung usw. die bestimmenden Faktoren, aber im Ort brauchen viele bis 50 gar nicht Schalten. Und ob der 2.0 TDI oder was weis ich unbedingt weniger Nm hat wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch steht das Drehmoment in der Regel ab etwa 1500U/min. zur Verfügung. Also ist es Gefühlt nicht anders.


----------



## Zoon (13. April 2011)

Zum Thema Gebrauchtwagen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc12l3BglHU


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Auch mit 500 PS kannst du cruisen


 
Kennst du einen, der das macht? 

Bei uns in der Straße wohnt ein Typ, dessen Sohn jetzt einen Golf GTI bekommen hat. Jetzt rate mal, wie der Sohnemann fährt? 

Die meisten Leute kaufen nun mal nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Wagen, die sind also sehr daran interessiert, dass der Wagen auch Langzeitqualitäten hat, dass er als nach ein paar Jahren nicht auseinander fällt. Im Vordergrund steht sicher erst mal, wozu man einen Wagen braucht, was man damit machen will und wer befördert wird. Eine 6 köpfige Familie kann mit einem Roadster nicht viel anfangen, ein einzelner kann sich aber trotzdem einen Van kaufen. 
Und stark motorisierte Autos lohnen für die meisten sowieso nicht, da die Nachteile größer sind als die Vorteile.


----------



## ich558 (13. April 2011)

45 km/h in der 50er Zone, 90 km/h anstatt 100 und falls neben der Straße ein Bus steht mit Schittgeschwindigkeit dran vorbei nehme ich mal an


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. April 2011)

Manche bekommen bei 45km/h schon Streß. 
Da hätte ich dann lieber einen Panzer als einen Sportwagen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. April 2011)

Mal was anderes zum Thema Auto...

hab gestern lebenslanges Parkverbot auf dem Berufsschulparkplatz bekommen weil ich mim Feuerwehrauto in die Schule bin und mich Quer über 4 1/2 Parkplätze gestellt habe


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Bis es dann mal brennt


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal sagen, kann man Dein geschriebenes mal gut lesen und es klingt nicht gleich so auf Angriff. Denn genau das ist es was hier alle stört. Der Ton macht die Musik. Und wenn Du dich des öfteren mal etwas überheblich ausdrückst, musst Du dich nicht wundern, wenn alle über Dich herfallen!!!



Es mag sein das man meine Beiträge so oder so interpretieren kann. Aber was man bei mir selten finden wird, ist dass ic irgendjemand als irgendetwas negatives Bezeichne. Offene Bleidigungen sind unter aller Kanone und sollten eigentlich moderiert werden, was im übrigen auch das Einzige sein sollte was man moderieren sollte.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich nehms mal genau: Mit dem Diesel mein ich ja inner Stadt. Hatte ich aber bereits geschrieben. Fährst Du 100 inner Orts?
> Das war ja auch eine pauschale Aussage von mir. Sicherlich sind da Getriebeabstuffung usw. die bestimmenden Faktoren, aber im Ort brauchen viele bis 50 gar nicht Schalten. Und ob der 2.0 TDI oder was weis ich unbedingt weniger Nm hat wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch steht das Drehmoment in der Regel ab etwa 1500U/min. zur Verfügung. Also ist es Gefühlt nicht anders.


 
Die meisten Diesel PKW mit 150 PS haben bis etwa 300/ 350 Nm, diese dann aber typischerweise bei etwa 1.700 bis 1.900 Upm "Startdrehzahl", wenn man jetzt noch die größere Anfahrschwäche und Turboabhängigkeit (ein 2 Liter Diesel mit etwa 150 PS benötigt dafür etwa 1 bis 1,2 bar) gepaart mit einem oftmals höheren Gewicht und einer schlechteren Drehwilligkeit kombiniert, dann dürfte klar sein wieso ein 150 PS Diesel etwa 8 bis 9 Sekunden auf 100 km/h hat und ein Drehmomentgleichstarker Wagen wie der oft zitierte TT eben nur 6,2 Sekunden. Im übrigen sollte der auf 100 Wert nur zeigen wo es lang geht. Sprich wenn der Diesel 9 auf 100 und der Otto 6 auf 100 hat, dann ergibt sich daraus auch das der Otto eher die 30, 50, 80 und eben 100 km/h Marke erreicht. Nach oben wirds natürlich wesentlich dramatischer aber das ist ja für die Stadt egal.

Noch ein paar Zahlen: 
Golf VI 2.0 TDi (320 Nm) 0-80 km/h 6,6 Sekunden
Golf VI 2.0 TDi (320 Nm) 0-100 km/h 10,0 Sekunden
Golf VI 2.0 TDi (320 Nm) 0-160 km/h 27,8 Sekunden
Golf VI 2.0 TDi (320 Nm) VMax 202 km/h

TT 2.0 TFSi (350Nm) 0-80 km/h 4,6 Sekunden
TT 2.0 TFSi (350Nm) 0-100 km/h 6,2 Sekunden
TT 2.0 TFSi (350Nm) 0-160 km/h 14,1 Sekunden
TT 2.0 TFSi (350Nm) VMax 242 km/h

Genug der Zahlen, es soll nur zeigen das Drehmoment ein wichtiger Baustein auf dem Weg zu guten Fahrleistungen ist aber sicher kein "Allheilmittel".


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zum Thema Auto...
> 
> hab gestern lebenslanges Parkverbot auf dem Berufsschulparkplatz bekommen weil ich mim Feuerwehrauto in die Schule bin und mich Quer über 4 1/2 Parkplätze gestellt habe



Echt, ich musste nur mal den Lehrerparkplatz reinigen, nachdem ich dort mit Bierflaschen rumgeworfen und etwas randaliert hatte. Ist aber schon was her. 


Was anderes.

Die Autos bei uns in der Straße sind mal wieder geil verschissen. Da mein Handy kein Fotolicht hat, sind die Bilder bissel dunkel. Für erste Eindrücke reichts. Manchmal muss ich so ne Woche durch die Gegend tuckern. Ist immer lustig.  Je nach dem, wie ich wegen Job Zeit hab und wie ich an ner Waschstraße vorbei komme. Man sollte einfach nicht unter Nestern parken!


----------



## STSLeon (13. April 2011)

Die Vögel wären bei mir fällig. Ist echt ziemlich derb, was da auf deinem Auto klebt.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2011)

Ich hab ja auch nen Privatparkplatz im Hof ohne Bäume in der Nähe. Aber den benutz ich nie. Ich bin lieber Lampenparker. Is immer so stressig, ausem Auto raus, Tor auf, Auto rein, Tor zu. Da nehm ich lieber die Vogelscheiße in kauf. 

Übrigens ist das nicht mein Auto, dass da so verziert wurde. Is von nem Anwohner hier. Aber alle Autos sehen im Endeffekt so aus. Besonders im Frühjahr, wegen der jungen Vögel und der Nester. Aber so schlimm isses nun auch wieder nicht. Es gibt ja Waschstraßen und Lackschäden hab ich auch noch keine entdeckt. Bevor es runtergewaschen wird, hält der Lack den Vogeldreck ein paar Tage schon aus.


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Die ******* kann den Lack aber durchaus schädigen! 

Zumindest Möwenscheiße ist da ja echt heftig, und da wirds wohl von anhängen was auf denen Speiseplan stand^^


Ich würde es meinem Auto jedenfalls nicht zumuten
Lieber umständlich parken, dafür aber aufm eigenen Parkplatz, ohne Vögel.


----------



## moe (13. April 2011)

Außer vom Tauben ist Vogelshice auf Autolack eigentlich unbedenklich.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2011)

Ich nehm an, es sind Tauben. Jedenfalls haben wir hier jede Menge davon...


----------



## moe (13. April 2011)

Dann würde ich die Karre doch öfter mal putzen.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2011)

Wenn ich halt zeit dazu hab. So im Schnitt alle 2 Wochen durch die Waschstraße. Reicht eigentlich... Mich stört der Taubenmist nicht so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> 45 km/h in der 50er Zone, 90 km/h anstatt 100 und falls neben der Straße ein Bus steht mit Schittgeschwindigkeit dran vorbei nehme ich mal an


 
Ja, man hört es kaum, wenn er losfährt.


----------



## ich558 (13. April 2011)

Wahnsinn- der ist sogar so vernünftig eine Hybridzusatzmaschine einzubauen. Nicht schlecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn- der ist sogar so vernünftig eine Hybridzusatzmaschine einzubauen. Nicht schlecht


 
Ja, er hat sich auch nur den 30cm Bass eingebaut, nicht den 50cm.


----------



## Nekro (13. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kennst du einen, der das macht?


 
Muss man ja nicht immer machen 
Es war schon ganz entspannend mit dem E63 langsam zu beschleunigen, den Klang vom bollernden Achtender bis maximal 2000 Umdrehungen zu hören und bei vllt. gegebenen 20% Pedalstellung ganz entspannt die anderen Autos hintersich zu lassen. Das hat was  ... bis zu dem Moment wo der Vertreter seinem Firmenwagen alles abverlangt um dranzubleiben, in dem Moment siehst du rot und drückst den Pinn durch und hinterlässt ihm (und dir auch  ) ein Grinsen im Gesicht 
Aber cruisen kann man, nur nicht dauerhaft


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Wer mit einem E63 fährt, interessiert sich nicht für irgendwelche Leute, die mit ihrem TDI versuchen hinterher zu kommen, der fährt seinen Stiefel und gut.


----------



## Nekro (13. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer mit einem E63 fährt, interessiert sich nicht für irgendwelche Leute, die mit ihrem TDI versuchen hinterher zu kommen, der fährt seinen Stiefel und gut.


 
tut er wohl.Man darf ja wohl noch Spaß haben,oder?  Nicht jeder Fahrer eines Luxuswagens ist abgehoben...


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Klar interessiert sich so jemand für den Verkehr um ihn herum

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich am Steuer. Ich würde riesen Spaß haben, alle anderen zu verblasen


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar interessiert sich so jemand für den Verkehr um ihn herum
> 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich am Steuer. Ich würde riesen Spaß haben, alle anderen zu verblasen


 
Absolut. 
Ich meine, einen Porsche abhängen ist ja dann ganz lustig, aber so einem Prius-Fahrer dann mal "erklären", was Beschleunigung heißt, stelle ich mir am genialsten vor..


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> tut er wohl.Man darf ja wohl noch Spaß haben,oder?  Nicht jeder Fahrer eines Luxuswagens ist abgehoben...


 
Nein, tut er nicht, nur kleine Jungs machen das, für die so ein Auto eigentlich nicht da ist. 
Der normale Luxiswagen Fahrer fährt seinen Kram, er kümmert sich nicht darum, ob einer hinter ihm schneller oder langsamer fahren kann/will/muss.


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Ich denke das ist von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich, und lässt sich sicher nicht einfach so mit "der fährt seinen Stiefel und gut" abhaken.

100.000€ kostet der neu, gebraucht gibts die sicher schon ab 70.000€, das ist also für viele durchaus noch im Limit. Ärzte, Anwälte, Rentner, glückliche Nachkommen, vieles ist möglich. Und einige werden mit der Karre sicher ihren Spaß haben.

Du kannst genauso wenig behaupten, dass der Porsche Panamera-Fahrer ihn nicht tritt, nur weils nen Kombi ist
Auf dem Weg ZUR Schule sicher lieb und nett, kaum sind die Kinder ausgestiegen, werden Duelle an der Ampel ausgetragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. April 2011)

Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die recht teure Autos fahren, die logischer Weise auch sehr schnell sind, und keiner interessiert sich für einen anderen, wenn er fährt.
Die gucken einen schon mürrisch an, wenn man mit dem A4 dort parkt, wo die normaler Weise stehen, sowas billiges wie einen A4 würde die nicht mal im Traum fahren, geschweige sich für einen interessieren, der vor oder hinter ihnen fährt. 
Und ein TT ist für die nur ein umgebauter Golf, mehr nicht. 
Und frag nicht, was die vom Astra OPC halten.


----------



## Nekro (13. April 2011)

Dann kennst du die Leute, die ich mit "abgehoben" meine.
Die, die denken sie sind so viel besser weil sie mehr Geld haben.

Ich kenne einen Porschefahrer, der müsste gut 50 Jahre alt sein (guter Bekannter meiner Eltern), der von lustigen Autobahngeschichten erzählt, wo er bei 230 leider einem A6 weichen musste da seine Frau Terz gemacht hat oder sich kleine Stechen mit M3s leistet. 
Es gibt halt die Hochnäsigen und die "Normalgebliebenen", aber alle Reichen mit teuren Autos gleich abzustempeln ist falsch.


----------



## Obihamster (14. April 2011)

BMW 535i Limosine


----------



## 1821984 (14. April 2011)

Obihamster schrieb:


> BMW 535i Limosine



Was willst du uns sagen Stumpf ist das schon oder meinst du nicht auch. Ich schreib doch auch nicht einfach Becks hin!


----------



## ich558 (14. April 2011)

500g Nudeln

Ps: Bei uns im Dorf gibt es einen der schon immer AMG fährt und vor kurzem habe ich den neuen E63 bei ihm gesehen. Den Typen habe ich bisher noch nie gehörd hingegen kommt sich ein anderer mit seinem alten 3er saucool vor. Sowas würde mir am meisten Spaß machen zu verblasen


----------



## 1821984 (14. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ps: Bei uns im Dorf gibt es einen der schon immer AMG fährt und vor kurzem habe ich den neuen E63 bei ihm gesehen. Den Typen habe ich bisher noch nie gehörd hingegen kommt sich ein anderer mit seinem alten 3er saucool vor. Sowas würde mir am meisten Spaß machen zu verblasen



Die neuen 5,5l Biturbos hörst ja auch nicht mehr. Sind ja keine Hubraummonster mehr wie der 6,3L-Motor wie er noch inner C-Klasse verbaut wird
Nein im ernst, wenn er will das du ihn hörst, dann tust du das auch.


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich, und lässt sich sicher nicht einfach so mit "der fährt seinen Stiefel und gut" abhaken.



das stimmt. So wie bei mir, mit meinen kosequent 130 auf der autobahn. Ich mach halt mein zeug. Passiert schonmal, dass einer von hinten kommt und provoziert. Schert mich aber nicht. Ich fahr dann nach dem überholen sofort rechts und las den vorbei. Auch wenn ich mir vom beifahrer so sprüche drücken lassen muss wie: "mensch, du hast über 200ps, jetzt drück doch mal drauf und zeig dem wo der hammer hängt." auch auf der landstraße hab ich mir angewöhnt, zur not einfach kurz rechts ran zu fahren und den drängler vorbei zu lassen. Das erntet manchmal unverständnis. Ich finds aber immer noch besser, als mich im straßenverkehr duellieren zu müssen.


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> das stimmt. So wie bei mir, mit meinen kosequent 130 auf der autobahn. Ich mach halt mein zeug. Passiert schonmal, dass einer von hinten kommt und provoziert. Schert mich aber nicht. Ich fahr dann nach dem überholen sofort rechts und las den vorbei. Auch wenn ich mir vom beifahrer so sprüche drücken lassen muss wie: "mensch, du hast über 200ps, jetzt drück doch mal drauf und zeig dem wo der hammer hängt." auch auf der landstraße hab ich mir angewöhnt, zur not einfach kurz rechts ran zu fahren und den drängler vorbei zu lassen. Das erntet manchmal unverständnis. Ich finds aber immer noch besser, als mich im straßenverkehr duellieren zu müssen.


 
Ist bei mir unterschiedlich. Je nachdem ob Frau/Kind im Auto sind oder nicht

Pssst, nicht meiner Frau sagen wie ich die Mietwagen trete, wenn sie nicht dabei ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Wenn mir früher im Ortsgebiet einer auf der Stoßstange geklebt ist, habe ich immer die Kupplung getreten, einen Gang runter geschaltet, die Kupplung springen lassen und gleichzeitig die Handbremse gezogen. 
Dann wird man langsamer, ohne dass die Bremslichter leuchten. 

Zum Glück mache ich so einen Schwachsinn heute nicht mehr.


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

Die gute alte Motorbremse reicht da doch auch schon^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Nö, die bremst zu langsam. 
Immerhin hat es funktioniert, da jeder sofort den Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten hat.


----------



## Falk (14. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nö, die bremst zu langsam.
> Immerhin hat es funktioniert, da jeder sofort den Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten hat.


 
Ich muss ja zugeben, dass es mir Innerorts vollkommen egal ist, wie dicht der Hintermann auffährt - ich fühle mich dadurch nicht wirklich bedränkt und außerdem ist es ja nicht mein Problem (gerade nicht, wenn ich eh schon zu schnell fahre.) Da braucht es dann auch keine fragwürdigen Experimente


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Lies mal meinen Post auf der vorigen Seite, da steht, dass ich sowas nicht mehr mache.


----------



## Falk (14. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Lies mal meinen Post auf der vorigen Seite, da steht, dass ich sowas nicht mehr mache.


 
Das habe ich gelesen - ich wollte eher zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich das noch nie gemacht habe


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. April 2011)

Vielleicht bist du einfach nicht experimentierfreudig.


----------



## Nekro (14. April 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Die neuen 5,5l Biturbos hörst ja auch nicht mehr. Sind ja keine Hubraummonster mehr wie der 6,3L-Motor wie er noch inner C-Klasse verbaut wird


 
Leider falsch. Der Sound wird nur minimal getrübt trotz 2er Turbinen.
YouTube - GRIP - Mercedes CLS 63 AMG
Das ist der neue im CLS, S-Klasse hat ihn auch schon. Und dann werden die anderen auch nicht zum Staubsauger


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2011)

Ich finde diesesn Blubber-V8 Sound einfach nur furchtbar.  Klingt irgendwie immer schwerfällig. Auf keinen Fall sportlich. Vielleicht für ein Motorboot. Bei Autos mag ichs nicht. Naja, der Grand Cherokee meiner Eltern, da kams ganz gut, Aber da passt das auch. Ansonsten nix für mich.


----------



## nyso (14. April 2011)

Es geht ja wohl kaum was über massig V8-Geblubber


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2011)

In nem Geländewagen vielleicht. Aber nicht in nem Sportwagen. Wobei man sich natürlich auch drüber streiten kann, ob solche sportlichen AMG-Limousinen "Sportwagen" sind. Keine Ahnung. Mir gefällts einfach nicht. Nicht dass es wirklich schlecht klingt. Einfach halt nur nicht sportlich.


----------



## Nekro (14. April 2011)

genau sowas verbinde ich *nicht* mit schwerfällig 
Aber jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2011)

Jedem das seine!


----------



## Ratty0815 (14. April 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Heute mit meiner Freundin zusammen gekauft



Ist ja leider kein Echter!!!
Aber Ok hat trotzdem Charakter^^

So muss der "Mini" aussehen


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2011)

Erinnert mich immer an Mr. Bean!


----------



## STSLeon (14. April 2011)

@Ratty:

Der wäre es natürlich gewesen, aber ein bißchen alltagstauglich sollte unser einziges Auto schon sein. Vielleicht später als Bastel- und Garagenauto, dass nur an Sonntagen bewegt wird. Sieht aber super aus


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2011)

Nen SPI/MPI kann man durchaus im Alltag fahren. Leider kosten die in richtig gutem Zustand genau so viel wie die BMW Variante.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Dann kennst du die Leute, die ich mit "abgehoben" meine.
> Die, die denken sie sind so viel besser weil sie mehr Geld haben.


 
Die sind ja nicht "abgehoben" die sind immer so. Du kannst über jeden Kram mit ihnen reden und auch ein paar Sachen machen (Golf spielen), aber für sie ist ihre Luxuskarre eben nur Mittel zum Zweck und keine Gottheit (wie bei anderen).


----------



## Obihamster (14. April 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns sagen Stumpf ist das schon oder meinst du nicht auch. Ich schreib doch auch nicht einfach Becks hin!


 
na was sagt es einem wenn man im Auto Tread BMW 535 i hinschreibt ?????    als logisch denkender Mensch würde ich jetzt mal behaupten das Kfz was man zur zeit fährt.

Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben die dann denken könnten ich hab mir den Schriftzug aufs Fahrad geklebt und poste es deshalb im Auto Tread


----------



## thecroatien (14. April 2011)

obihamster schrieb:


> na was sagt es einem wenn man im auto tread bmw 535 i hinschreibt ?????    Als logisch denkender mensch würde ich jetzt mal behaupten das kfz was man zur zeit fährt.
> 
> Aber es soll ja auch leute geben die dann denken könnten ich hab mir den schriftzug aufs fahrad geklebt und poste es deshalb im auto tread  :d


 
bj? 

At?


----------



## 1821984 (14. April 2011)

Seat Leon 1,8T

Nein im ernst, wenn man auf sowas ne vernünftige Antwort haben will, solle man schon bischen mehr schreiben oder nen Bild mitgeben, aber einfach Modellnamen schreiben


----------



## Nekro (14. April 2011)

Oder man macht ein Bild als "Beweis" und postet es mit und wird danach nicht patzig...


----------



## Obihamster (15. April 2011)

ok   da habt ihr wohl recht  also  nochmal:
BMW 535 i bj 89 e34

und bild kann ich mal bei gelegenheit machen, is grad dunkel draussen 

und patzig bin ich schon garnicht ja


----------



## nyso (15. April 2011)

Die Frage ist aber noch immer, was du uns damit sagen willst


----------



## Obihamster (15. April 2011)

lol  na  die frage in dem Tread war doch was man zur zeit fährt  oder sehe ich da was falsch ??????


----------



## nyso (15. April 2011)

Das war die ursprüngliche Frage, das stimmt. Aber seit 1000 Seiten interessiert das hier kaum, hier wird nur wild diskutiert


----------



## Obihamster (15. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Das war die ursprüngliche Frage, das stimmt. Aber seit 1000 Seiten interessiert das hier kaum, hier wird nur wild diskutiert


 
habe halt nur die ersten 10 seiten mal so überflogen und dann halt auch gepostet  

deshalb dachte ich ja auch wenn ich BMW 535 schreibe sollte das wohl reichen   was nen BMW ist sollte ja jeder wissen und nen 5er dürfte ja auch bekannt sein  

aber egal jetzt ist es ja geklärt   

Achso  mal so nebenbei das 535 i steht für 5er Reihe 3,5 Liter Hubraum


----------



## 1821984 (15. April 2011)

Obihamster schrieb:


> BMW 535 i bj 89 e34



Oh nen Winterauto 
Wie viel hat das gute stück auf der Uhr?
Was trinkt der den im Schnitt?


----------



## thecroatien (15. April 2011)

Obihamster schrieb:


> habe halt nur die ersten 10 seiten mal so überflogen und dann halt auch gepostet
> 
> deshalb dachte ich ja auch wenn ich BMW 535 schreibe sollte das wohl reichen   was nen BMW ist sollte ja jeder wissen und nen 5er dürfte ja auch bekannt sein
> 
> ...




Welch ein schönes Gefährt!

Hatten die damals auch schon den V8 drin? der 535er 10 Jahre jünger hat nen V8..


----------



## AeroX (15. April 2011)

Der neue m5 kommt ja auch bald...  

Hofft macht sich G-Power wieder ran


----------



## Obihamster (15. April 2011)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Welch ein schönes Gefährt!
> 
> Hatten die damals auch schon den V8 drin? der 535er 10 Jahre jünger hat nen V8..


 

Ne der hat noch den guten alten 6 Zilynder Reihenmotor (den ich persönlich auch lieber habe da er mehr Drehmoment hat)

Er hat jetzt bischen was über die 48000 km runter (ja 48000 km) habe das Auto vor 2 Jahren von nem Mann gekauft der mit dem Wagen nur ab und zu mal auf Geschäftsreise war (kannte ihn persönlich) habe vor kurzem unterm Kofferraumteppich sogar noch ne neue streichholzschatel vom Hilton hotel gefunden ) ansonsten stand er nur bei ihm in der Garage und er hat sein Ferrari oder sein Porsche gefahren.

verbrauchen tut er so zwischen 12,3 und 46,5 Liter laut Bordcomputer, je nach Fahrweiße halt   aber meist fahr ich ihn so mit 17 bis 23 Liter auf 100 KM. 
Und zum Trinken bekommt er nur das gute V-Power  

ist halt ein Liebhaberstück mit Potenzial zum Sport (der ist noch nicht begrenzt und die Tachonadel geht auchmal gerne so 3 - 4 cm über die 260 Km/h hinaus)


----------



## thecroatien (15. April 2011)

Was ein schönes Auto. Gerade mit der kleinen Laufleistung.

Meine Eltern hatten auch mal einen 89er, allerdings erst mit dem 2 Liter Motor, nach Motorschaden sind wir über 3 ecken, an einen 2,5er 6 Zylinder von mpower gekommen.

Resultat = Frankfurt -> Hannover,  etwas um 1,5h, und 70L Sprit....^^

Magst du mal 1-2 Bilder Hochladen?


----------



## Necrobutcher (15. April 2011)

Oh mang rad mit der Werkstatt telefoniert...

Getriebeproblem - er merkt nix is der Meinung die Gänge gehen Butterweich rein...
Airbagproblem - Teil wird ausgetauscht muss aber bestellt werden
Auspuffanlage - das größte Problem, wird nich von der Garantie bezahlt... werd mir wohl vom Kumpel nen neues Auspuffrohr schweißen lassen und selber einbaun...


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

Obihamster schrieb:


> Ne der hat noch den guten alten 6 Zilynder Reihenmotor (den ich persönlich auch lieber habe da er mehr Drehmoment hat)


 
Naja mehr Drehmoment ist nicht ganz richtig (man könnte auch falsch sagen).

E34 535i 305 Nm/ 4.000 Upm = 0->100 km/h 7,9s
E39 535i 320 Nm/ 3.300 Upm = 0->100 km/h 7,5s

Insofern geht der V8 im E39 schon ein klein wenig besser und das trotz ein paar Kilo extra auf den Rippen (sind nur 45 kg mehr).
Alles andere als die von mir wiedergegebene Zahlen hätte mich auch verwundert, da die Höhe des Drehmoments und der Zeitpunkt (Drehzahl) von der Zylinderfüllung abhängt. Und 8 kleine Pötte füllen sich besser als 6 Große.


----------



## thecroatien (15. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja mehr Drehmoment ist nicht ganz richtig (man könnte auch falsch sagen).
> 
> E34 535i 305 Nm/ 4.000 Upm = 0->100 km/h 7,9s
> E39 535i 320 Nm/ 3.300 Upm = 0->100 km/h 7,5s
> ...



Wenn man aber den E34 untereinander vergleicht, hat der 3,5 Liter 6er Reiche, mehr Drehmoment, als der 3,0 Lieter V8.
Ok könnte auch allgemein an mehr Hubraum liegen.

Es hätte mich aber auch sehr gewundert, wenn der nachfolger, und mindestenz 6 jahre jüngere E39 weniger Drehmoment hätte....;-D


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Ok könnte auch allgemein an mehr Hubraum liegen.


 
Ein halbwegs vernünftiger Otto-Saugmotor leistet etwa 100 Nm pro Liter Hubraum. 
Es gibt natürlich auch in beide Richtungen Ausnahmen (welche die Regel bestätigen), sehr sportliche Motoren haben teilweise um die 110 Nm/ Liter oder mehr.

Da wäre es tatsächlich erstaunlich wenn der 3 Liter V8 mehr Drehmoment hätte.  Wobei, proportional hat der alte 3 Liter V8 sogar mehr Drehmomment. D.h.  der 3.5er R6 hat 17% mehr Hubraum, generiert daraus 5% mehr Drehoment  und 3% weniger Leistung.


----------



## thecroatien (15. April 2011)

Naja, 

Eventuell waren ja unsere beiden Vergleiche, etwas schlecht/unspassend.

Ich weiß was ein motor an Drehmoment bringen kann, wenn er vernünftig ist.

Der 1,4er TSI von Vaddern macht auch seine 200nm, bei ich glaube knapp 2k umdrehungen..


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Der 1,4er TSI von Vaddern macht auch seine 200nm, bei ich glaube knapp 2k umdrehungen..


 
Bei aufgeladenen Motoren sieht die Sache vollkommen anders aus. Dort liegen bei aktuellen Otto-Motoren ca. 150 bis 200 Nm pro Liter Hubraum an. Diese werden ab etwa 1.200 - 1.700 und dann hoch bis über 4.000 oder 5.000 Upm bereitgestellt. Das liegt einfach daran das ein künstlich beatmetes Fahrzeug in jeder Lebenslage die optimale Zylinderfüllung "reingedrückt" bekommt.


----------



## thecroatien (15. April 2011)

Naja klar....

Man kanns eben aus allen möglichen Richtungen sehen....

Ich will garnicht wissen was der KA mit dem 1,3er Duratec motor bringt...xD


----------



## nyso (15. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem hier? Gebrauchtwagen: Audi, A3, 2.0 TDI Sportback DPF Ambition, Diesel,


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Ich will garnicht wissen was der KA mit dem 1,3er Duratec motor bringt...xD


 
Wenn ich böse wäre hätte ich gesagt: "NIX !!!"  .


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein halbwegs vernünftiger Otto-Saugmotor leistet etwa 100 Nm pro Liter Hubraum.
> Es gibt natürlich auch in beide Richtungen Ausnahmen (welche die Regel bestätigen), sehr sportliche Motoren haben teilweise um die 110 Nm/ Liter oder mehr.
> 
> Da wäre es tatsächlich erstaunlich wenn der 3 Liter V8 mehr Drehmoment hätte.  Wobei, proportional hat der alte 3 Liter V8 sogar mehr Drehmomment. D.h.  der 3.5er R6 hat 17% mehr Hubraum, generiert daraus 5% mehr Drehoment  und 3% weniger Leistung.


 
Das würde aber heißen eine 4l Maschine hätte nur zwischen 400 und 500nm. Jedoch liegt solche im Bereich von 700nm; zumindest bei Audi.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das würde aber heißen eine 4l Maschine hätte nur zwischen 400 und 500nm. Jedoch liegt solche im Bereich von 700nm; zumindest bei Audi.


 
Zeig mir mal den *Saugmotor* von Audi der 700 Nm bringt  ....
Der 4.2 V8 FSi im R8 hat 430 Nm.
Und zum Vergleich der V8 BiTurbo im neuen M5 hat bei 4,4 Liter Hubraum und 2 Turboladern 680 Nm.


----------



## thecroatien (15. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich böse wäre hätte ich gesagt: "NIX !!!"  .


 


Kannste auch gerne sagen;-D

MUAHAHAHAHA ich ziehe euch alle ab! 105nm bei 2k rpm xD


----------



## STSLeon (15. April 2011)

@Nyso:

Ich kaufe prinzipiell keinen Gebrauchtwagen von einem Privatverkäufer. Zudem sind die knappen 100.000 km eine ziemliche Nummer. Auch geht aus dem Angebot nicht hervor, wann der letzte TÜV / AU war und wann der Wagen seinen letzten Service gesehen hat ist auch unbekannt. Scheckheft gepflegt scheint er nicht zu sein, das steht meistens in der Beschreibung mit drin. 

Auf den Fotos sieht er gut aus, das ist aber nicht schwer, wenn man frisch aus der Waschstraße kommt und keinen Rost am Auto hat. Bei dem Preis musst du wahrscheinlich noch mal Geld reinstecken, Bremsen könnten runter sein und der Zahnriemen ist auch in einem unbekannten Zustand. Eine Bekannte hat sich neulich einen gebrauchten A3 (gleiches Model und ähnliche Ausstattung) gekauft mit einem Kilometerstand von knapp 60 k km und dafür mehr als das doppelte hingelegt. Dafür war aber alles wirklich top
Wenn du dir das Auto ansiehst, dann solltest du jemanden mitnehmen, der wirklich Erfahrung hat. Kfz-Mechaniker / Meister im Freundeskreis sind da immer recht praktisch.


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal den *Saugmotor* von Audi der 700 Nm bringt  ....
> Der 4.2 V8 FSi im R8 hat 430 Nm.
> Und zum Vergleich der V8 BiTurbo im neuen M5 hat bei 4,4 Liter Hubraum und 2 Turboladern 680 Nm.


 
Aso stimmt du bist ja sauger Fan Bei aufgeladenen Motoren siehts aber anders aus (z.B. Q7 4.2 tdi 760nm; V12 ~1000nm)


----------



## Whoosaa (15. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aso stimmt du bist ja sauger Fan Bei aufgeladenen Motoren siehts aber anders aus (z.B. Q7 4.2 tdi 760nm; V12 ~1000nm)


 
Nichts anderes hat er gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2011)

Stimmt hab ich überlesen


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aso stimmt du bist ja sauger Fan.


 
Nicht wirklich. Ich will meine Motorleistung nicht nur im Fahrzeugschein stehen haben sondern bei jeder Fahrt spüren ohne mein armes Autochen quälen zu müssen  . Somit schliessen sich alle Saugmotoren unterhalb von ~4 Liter Hubraum aus. Und der Turbo muss es richten  .


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2011)

Wenn der Turbo einsetzt muss ich manchmal grinsen 
Btw: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat der Veyron nicht mal einen Turbo oder sonstige Aufladung oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Ich will garnicht wissen was der KA mit dem 1,3er Duratec motor bringt...xD


 
Genug um sich damit den Hals abzufahren. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Btw: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat der Veyron nicht mal einen Turbo oder sonstige Aufladung oder?


 
Der hat gleich vier Stück, wie sonst auf 1000 PS kommen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. April 2011)

Zylinder aufbohren?


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2011)

Hmm dann wars ein anderes Auto. Jedenfall gibts eins mit hunderten von PS das keinen Turbo oder sonstwas hat- hat zumindest GRiP mal gesagt


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an, wie du "hunderte von PS" definierst. Aber die pottehässlichen Lamborghini z.B. sind für Sauger ziemlich oben am Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Ratty0815 (15. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Erinnert mich immer an Mr. Bean!



^^ Dabei mag ich seinen Teddy doch viel Lieber...



STSLeon schrieb:


> @Ratty:
> 
> Der wäre es natürlich gewesen, aber ein bißchen alltagstauglich sollte unser einziges Auto schon sein. Vielleicht später als Bastel- und Garagenauto, dass nur an Sonntagen bewegt wird. Sieht aber super aus



Naja also wenn ich den Kofferraum nicht zugebaut hätte wäre er bestimmt alltagstauglicher, aber davon mal abgesehen finde ich die Strassenlage einfach nur Bombe.
Und das obwohl er gerade mal die Hälfte von deinem PS hat, was damals schon der "Dicke" Motor war



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nen SPI/MPI kann man durchaus im Alltag fahren. Leider kosten die in richtig gutem Zustand genau so viel wie die BMW Variante.



Naja ein Komplett Restaurierte Ja, aber einen in guten Zustand wo man selber noch a weng was macht wird es langsam erschwinglich.
klar ist es im Vergleich zu einem anderen Kleinwagen überteuert.
Doch für das selbe Fahrgefühl muss meist noch am Motor/Fahrwerk was gemacht werden, was auch wieder den Geldbeutel schreckt.

So Long...


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie du "hunderte von PS" definierst. Aber die pottehässlichen Lamborghini z.B. sind für Sauger ziemlich oben am Ende der Fahnenstange.


 
Ist eh egal weis es nicht mehr aber deine Aussage über Lambos trifft mitten ins Herz


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2011)

Ich find die optisch echt fies. Aber wem sie gefallen. Is ja nix Schlimmes dabei.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn der Turbo einsetzt muss ich manchmal grinsen
> Btw: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat der Veyron nicht mal einen Turbo oder sonstige Aufladung oder?


 
Der Bugatti setzt nicht nur auf 8 Liter Hubraum sondern auch auf 4 Turbolader.
Der stärkste Seriensauger ist der Aston Martin One-77 mit 7,3 Liter Hubraum, 760 PS und 750 Nm Drehmoment.

Es gibt ja nur 3 Wege zur Leistung beim Verbrennungsmotor:
- Hubraum
- Aufladung
- Drehzahl

Die ersten Beiden sind für mich die Souveränen, letztere Methode ist für mich eher unpraktikabel für ein Straßenfahrzeug. Auf dem Track mag das anders sein aber im Alltag? Nein.


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2011)

Im Zuge des Downsizings und der immer "schärferen" Abgasnormen sind die Motoren ohne Lader eh auf dem absteigenden Ast. Schade. Ich mag Drehorgeln. 

Andererseits, ich liebäugle auch ein bissel mit nem Smart. Wenn ich den aktuellen irgendwann verkaufe, ist der Kurze die erste Option. Dann ist auch Turbo angesagt. Wobei, wenn Smart, dann vermutlich den Diesel. Da ich keine deutschen Autos mag, hoffe ich auf die Kooperation Renault-Daimler und das die dann auch nen Franzakensmart bauen. Das wäre mein nächster.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn Smart, dann vermutlich den Diesel. Da ich keine deutschen Autos mag, hoffe ich auf die Kooperation Renault-Daimler und das die dann auch nen Franzakensmart bauen. Das wäre mein nächster.


 
Der noch aktuelle Smart cdi ist das langsamste Serienfahrzeug welches man in Deutschland aktuell kaufen kann.
Ein guter Freund von mir fährt das Ding. Meiner Meinung nur ein Auto für echte Autohasser. Knüppelhartes Fahrwerk, ein Kofferraum wie ein Handschuhfach und Fahrleistungen in der Mofa-Klasse (Test AMS: 0->100 km/h in 23,9 Sekunden). Achso und nicht zu vergessen ein extrem unangemessener Verbrauch (Test AMS: 4,9 Liter/ 100 km). Zum Vergleich ein 140 PS Golf TDi wurde mit 5,9 Liter/ 100 km gemessen  .


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Bugatti setzt nicht nur auf 8 Liter Hubraum sondern auch auf 4 Turbolader.
> Der stärkste Seriensauger ist der Aston Martin One-77 mit 7,3 Liter Hubraum, 760 PS und 750 Nm Drehmoment.
> 
> Es gibt ja nur 3 Wege zur Leistung beim Verbrennungsmotor:
> ...



Man merkt schon, dass du dich in dem Bereich auskennst

Der Smart wäre nur ein sinnvolles Auto wenn er um die 2l brauchen würde aber da er ja kaum Leistung hat (~25s auf 100 sind echt heftig; sogar ein 125 Moped braucht "nur" 15s) muss man ihn warscheindlich ständig auf Drehzahl halten wodurch der hohe Verbrauch zustande kommt oder?


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der noch aktuelle Smart cdi ist das langsamste Serienfahrzeug welches man in Deutschland aktuell kaufen kann.
> Ein guter Freund von mir fährt das Ding. Meiner Meinung nur ein Auto für echte Autohasser. Knüppelhartes Fahrwerk, ein Kofferraum wie ein Handschuhfach und Fahrleistungen in der Mofa-Klasse (Test AMS: 0->100 km/h in 23,9 Sekunden). Achso und nicht zu vergessen ein extrem unangemessener Verbrauch (Test AMS: 4,9 Liter/ 100 km). Zum Vergleich ein 140 PS Golf TDi wurde mit 5,9 Liter/ 100 km gemessen  .



Nichts was mich nerven würde. Bzw. absolut ausreichend für meine Bedürfnisse. 

In der nächsten Generation sollte dank der Renaultmotoren dann auch der Verbrauch stimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

Der Smart ist einfach zu teuer, wenn man bedenkt, was man dafür bekommt.
Da kaufe ich mir lieber einen Dacia, reicht auch.


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2011)

In der Tat. Dacia wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Und beim Smart bezahlst du ja gerade dafür, dass man nix bekommst, bzw. wenig Auto hast. Mal schauen. Sind ja nur Überlegungen, was ich irgendwann mal gerne fahren würde. Ich hab mein aktuelles Auto ja erst im Sommer 2010 gekauft.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nichts was mich nerven würde. Bzw. absolut ausreichend für meine Bedürfnisse.


 
Ich sehe bei den Kleinen den Fiat 500 TwinAir ganz vorne. Sieht nett aus, wirkt relativ wertig (tolles "schmatzen" beim zuwerfen der Türen) und mit dem 2 Zylinder Turbo Direkteinspritzer ist man auch vom Verbrauch da wo ein kleines Auto sein sollte.

Was den Dacia angeht, der ist neu schlechter als ein etwa gleichteurer gebrauchter Golf. Nur mit dem Unterschied das ein alter Golf besser bremst als ein neuer Dacia  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was den Dacia angeht, der ist neu schlechter als ein etwa gleichteurer gebrauchter Golf. Nur mit dem Unterschied das ein alter Golf besser bremst als ein neuer Dacia  .


 
Es geht ja um ein neues Auto. Dass gebrauchte Autos besser sind als andere Neuwagen, ist klar. Ich würde auch eher einen 2-3 Jahre alten Europäer/Japaner nehmen als irgendein Chinesenauto neu.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei den Kleinen den Fiat 500 TwinAir ganz vorne. Sieht nett aus, wirkt relativ wertig (tolles "schmatzen" beim zuwerfen der Türen) und mit dem 2 Zylinder Turbo Direkteinspritzer ist man auch vom Verbrauch da wo ein kleines Auto sein sollte.
> 
> Was den Dacia angeht, der ist neu schlechter als ein etwa gleichteurer gebrauchter Golf. Nur mit dem Unterschied das ein alter Golf besser bremst als ein neuer Dacia  .



Fiat mag ich nicht so. Da wäre mir auch der Verbrauch egal. Wie gesagt, ich hoffe da auf Rencedes und das die was Kleines auf die Beine stelllen. 

Was den Golf angeht. Was wir da alles mit dem Golf meiner Ex erlebt haben. Das Auto war ein Alptraum. Da bezweifle ich doch sehr, dass ein gebrauchter Golf besser als ein Dacia ist. Zumindest was die Zuverlässigkeit angeht. Ehrlich, in ein Produkt aus dem VW-Konzern würd ich noch nicht mal mehr reinkaXXen. 

Ansonsten käme ein Dacia (vielleicht Sandero) ohne viel Sonderausstattung schon ziemlich dem entgegen, was ich mir zur Zeit so vorstelle. Günstig in der Anschaffung, Kaum Wertverlust (wie auch bei dem Anschaffungspreis), zuverlässig, unauffällig, wenns denn mal sein muss, günstig zu reparieren und er hat nen frankophilen Touch und Opastyle unterwegs zu sein find ich irgendwie lustig (Stichwort "Wackeldackel" auf der Hutablage).  

Mal schauen. Smart/Dacia sind ja nur die zwei Autos, die ich bei ner Neuanschaffung auf der Liste hätte. Dauert ja hoffentlich noch ein bissel.


----------



## Nekro (16. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nichts was mich nerven würde.


 
Andere schon, damit ist man doch eine Behinderung im Straßenverkehr 
>23 sek. auf 100 in einem Auto...


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2011)

Den 500 gibts auch mit ein bisschen mehr Platz und nem besseren Fahrwerk zu einem etwas günstigeren Preis als Ford KA. Leider bis jetzt ohne die Zweizylinder.


----------



## Zoon (16. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Andere schon, damit ist man doch eine Behinderung im Straßenverkehr
> >23 sek. auf 100 in einem Auto...


 

Naja man muss immer vom positiveren Übel ausgehen, im Vergleich zum Smart ist ein Dacia schon ein Rennwagen


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was den Golf angeht. Was wir da alles mit dem Golf meiner Ex erlebt haben. Das Auto war ein Alptraum. Da bezweifle ich doch sehr, dass ein gebrauchter Golf besser als ein Dacia ist. Zumindest was die Zuverlässigkeit angeht. Ehrlich, in ein Produkt aus dem VW-Konzern würd ich noch nicht mal mehr reinkaXXen.


 
Es ist halt immer so eine Sache von einem "Stück" eine Statistik für aber Millionen abzuleiten. Im Schlimmstenfall dann wenn auch noch das Eine nicht neu war. Siehe lustiges Werbevideo vor ein paar Seiten.

Ich hatte erst einen VW. Das war mein Auto Nr. 11. Und mein erstes 100% mängelfreies Auto. Oder meine Schwester, sie fährt noch einen Golf 2 mit Mittlerweile über 350.000 km, bei dem ausser Wartung nichts gemacht wurde und will jetzt einen "neuen" Golf IV kaufen. Aber auch das ist nichts aussagend. Zum Vergleich die KFZ Versicherungen benötigen 11.000 mal das gleiche Modell/ Motorisierung um davon Erkenntnisse abzuleiten. Inosfern wird wohl niemand im privaten Rahmen jemals soviele Fahrzeuge besitzen um wirklich 100%ig sagen zu können Super oder Schrott.

Was die Neuanschaffung angeht, da würde ich mich vielleicht noch ein wenig umsehen. Da Dacia wohl eher nicht so das Highlight ist. Die Technik ist brutalst alt, an der Sicherheit wird gerne gespart (tw. kein ESP, Trommelbremsen an der HA, .... ) und vom Grundpreis ist man, rein prozentual betrachtet, am Ende auch relativ weit entfernt.
Der aktuelle Ka ist ein lustiges Auto, der angesprochene Fiat 500 oder sogar der Renault Wind. Auch wenn er etwas teurer ist, er dürfte das zum Teil über den Restwert kompensieren.
Wenn das Budget viel zu knapp ist, dann würde ich es mirzweimal überlegen ob es ein neues Fahrzeug sein muss. Ich selbst kaufe seit vielen Jahren zwar auch nur Neu. Aber dafür nehme ich es billigend in kauf, dass relativ viel Geld dabei drauf geht. Muss natürlich jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## Xion4 (16. April 2011)

Naja, bei 350tkm wurden bestimmt auch mal die Bremsen gemacht, die Dämpfer getauscht, die Lager erneuert und weitere Verschleissgeschichten  

Wo ich dir zustimm ist, das man von einem Fahrzeug nicht auf alle Fahrzeuge ableiten kann. Es wird niemals darüber gesprochn wenn ein Auto voll den Erwartungen entspricht, aber Riesen Wind gemacht, wenn s das nicht tut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Naja, bei 350tkm wurden bestimmt auch mal die Bremsen gemacht, die Dämpfer getauscht, die Lager erneuert und weitere Verschleissgeschichten



Deshalb schrieb ich ja das Wartungen durchgeführt wurden.



Xion4 schrieb:


> Wo ich dir zustimm ist, das man von einem Fahrzeug nicht auf alle Fahrzeuge ableiten kann. Es wird niemals darüber gesprochn wenn ein Auto voll den Erwartungen entspricht, aber Riesen Wind gemacht, wenn s das nicht tut.



Es ist ein naheliegender "Reflex" ein oder einige negative Erfahrungen auf die Masse zu projezieren, es ist nur nicht richtig.
Meine Eltern hatten z.B. früher 2 Opel, einen gebrauchten Kadett E und später einen neuen Astra. Die Kisten waren immer kaputt. Seit ich einen Führerschein hatte brachte ich den Kadett allwöchentlich in die Werkstatt. Und der Astra alterte im Zeitraffer, der sah nach 3 Jahren schlechter aus als mein damals etwa 10 Jahre alte BMW. Auch wenn damit bei mir jede Opel Sympathie zum Teufel gegangen ist, ist diese Schlußfolgerung eigentlich zu simpel.

Für mich hat es sich deshalb bewährt die Auswahl der Fahrzeuge zum Teil von Testberichten abhängig zu machen, da man viele Eigenschaften extrem schlecht selbst testen kann. 
Schlußendlich muss natürlich auch eine Probefahrt und der persönliche Geschmack entscheiden. Aber wenn jetzt 10 Fahrzeuge einer Kategorie getestet werden, dann würde ich mich schwer damit tun ausgerechnet den Letzten zu kaufen. Da käme ich mir vor wie ein Depp der besseren Wissens handelt. Wobei auch hier sicherlich Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.


----------



## Xion4 (16. April 2011)

Als Mitarbeiter eines Autohauses kann ich dir ganz klar sagen: 

Wartung hat nichts mit den von mir genannten Verschleissteilen zu tun. Wartung betrifft die Dinge die in einem Inspektionsumfang vorhanden sind. Von Ölwechsel bishin zum Filterwechsel etc. Der Rest sind normale Repraturen, die natürlich nichts über die Qualität des Fahrzeugs aussagen und halt Verschleißreparaturen, die natürlich in einem normalen Intervall, und somit nicht unerwartet sind. Kopfdichtung, Querlenker, Achsen, Getriebe, Kupplung etc. wären solche Geschichten die ausser der Reihe sind, und eigentlich nicht unbedingt vorkommen sollten.

Was ich sagen will: der Kern der Aussage über den Golf II ist richtig, nur ist die Definition von Wartung falsch  Sorry for being a Klugscheisser


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will: der Kern der Aussage über den Golf II ist richtig, nur ist die Definition von Wartung falsch  Sorry for being a Klugscheisser


 
Paßt schon. 
Aber für mich ist die Instandhaltung durch Austausch von verschlissenen Verschleißteilen ganz klar Wartung. Ein Ölwechsel ist für mich ebenso eine Wartungsarbeit wie der Austausch eines verschlissenen Bremsbelags. Eine Reparatur verstehe ich eher als Instandsetzung eines nicht Verschleißteils, wie z.B. eine Kopfdichtung oder irgendwelche Karosserieteile.


----------



## Tobucu (16. April 2011)

Ich hab hier mal ein Bild von einem Chinareifen der 2 Wochen gefahren wurde.
Habe das auf einem Autobahnrasthof aufgenommen der Lkw- Fahrer undder Pannendienst waren sehr begeistert von der Haltbarkeit des Reifens.


----------



## Mosed (16. April 2011)

Ich würde sagen: Der Reifen hat den Erwartungen voll entsprochen. 
Oder hat ernsthaft jemand damit gerechnet, dass Chinareifen irgendwas aushalten und sicher sind?

Ich muss dieses Jahr Winterreifen kaufen und ich weiß schonmal, was da auf der Prioritätenliste ganz unten steht: Der Preis.
Wenn der beste Winterreifen der teuerste ist, ist das halt so. Sparen kann man woanders.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

Was anderes. Ich hab mir und meiner Freundin grad zwei Tage im Dorint an der Strecke vom Nürburgring gebucht. Zwei Tage Nordschleife (25 Runden-Ticket) fahren gabs noch dazu. Endlich gehts wieder los!  Spät drann, dieses Jahr...


----------



## ich558 (16. April 2011)

Und mit was fährst du?


----------



## Low (16. April 2011)

Bei mir im Auto hat jemand mit dem Einkaufswagen eine Beule in die Tür gemacht. Hat sich natürlich nicht gemeldet. Da will man gleich den Kopf der Person mit einem Hammer zurück einbeulen.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und mit was fährst du?


 

Mit meinem Auto... Wie auch sonst immer...


----------



## Tobucu (16. April 2011)

@ Elementardrache
Die teuersten Reifen müssen nicht immer die besten sein. Aber du hast schon recht die eigene Sicherheit sollte einem ein guter Reifen schon Wert sein.


----------



## Mosed (16. April 2011)

Ja klar. So war es auch nicht gemeint, sondern dass ich die besten Reifen kaufen werde, selbst wenn es die teuersten im Test sind. Wenn der beste Reifen günstiger ist, umso besser.


----------



## Zoon (16. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oder meine Schwester, sie fährt noch einen Golf 2 mit Mittlerweile über 350.000 km, bei dem ausser Wartung nichts gemacht wurde und will jetzt einen "neuen" Golf IV kaufen. Aber auch das ist nichts aussagend.



Naja wenn ich sehe wie gut sich hier die Golf 2 halten und die Golf 3 schon fast alle weggegammelt sind und auch die IVer schon langsam wieder verschwinden bestätigt sich auch irgendwo die Aussage. Der Golf 2 ist einer der robustesten. 

Achso beim Golf 3 meiner Schwester ist der 5. Gang spurlos verschwunden .. Indizien zur Aufgreifung des Flüchtigen bitte an die nächste Werkstatt


----------



## nyso (16. April 2011)

So, suche geht weiter...

Mal kurz die Eckdaten. Ich, 22 Jahre, will was sportliches.
Meine Frau will einen Van, noch lieber einen T4/5 für die beiden Kinder...
Mit dem Touran wäre sie auch einverstanden. Jeep wäre ihr am liebsten.

Meine Gedanken gehen aber eher Richtung Golf 4/5 Kombi, Audi A3 Sportback, Skoda Oktavia Kombi, BMW 3er Touring etc.
Limit sind 10.000€. Bj nicht älter als 2005, nicht mehr als 80.000KM. 
Und möglichst viel PS

Fallen euch außer der oben genannten noch mehr ein, die in Frage kommen? 

Und was haltet ihr z.B. von dem hier? Gebrauchtwagen: Skoda, Octavia, Kombi 2.0 FSI / Klima / PDC / AHK, Benzin,


----------



## computertod (16. April 2011)

5 Jahre alt und nur 80000km wird nicht leicht. ich würde dir ja einen Touran empfehlen.
unserer(140PS Diesel, Bj. 2007, glaub 140000km) hat 13000€ gekostet, haben wir jetzt seit 20. Dezember 
und der ist schon recht sportlich, ist aber halt alles eine Geschmackssache


----------



## 8800 GT (16. April 2011)

So einen hier: Mercedes-Benz A 200 Turbo Avantgarde, Sport als Limousine in Hannover
Sportlicher als ein Touran, unsportlicher als ein 3er BMW. Mehr als genug Danpf und Drehmoment


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2011)

Der Kofferraum dürfte dezent zu klein sein wenn ich mir die Vorauswahl so ansehe  .


----------



## 8800 GT (16. April 2011)

Das Volumen ist etwas größer als das eines Golf V 
435 vs 350 Liter


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. April 2011)

Und da passen schon zwei Kinder rein.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

Und bequem zum ein- und aussteigen isser auch. Da kann sogar Opi mit!


----------



## 8800 GT (16. April 2011)

Der Platz im Fond ist großzügiger als in einem 3er BMW, mit nem Golf etwa gleich auf...


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. April 2011)

Bei 50% aller Golf´s sitzt Opi sogar am Steuer.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

bei 100% der A Klasse auch...


----------



## 8800 GT (16. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> bei 100% der A Klasse auch...


 
100 nicht, sagen wir 70%
Die fahren dann aber auch keinen 200 Turbo  Der ist extrem selten auf deutschen Straßen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. April 2011)

Für Schrittgeschwindigkeit braucht man auch keinen Turbo.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Das Volumen ist etwas größer als das eines Golf V
> 435 vs 350 Liter


Er spricht aber von Kombis. Der Golf 5 Variant hat z.B. 505l.
Und die besser nutzbar als die Senkrechte in der A-Klasse.


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2011)

Wieso? In der A Klasse kannste Opi hinten rein stellen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. April 2011)

Mit Rollstuhl?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Für Schrittgeschwindigkeit braucht man auch keinen Turbo.


 
Eher Stützräder  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobucu (16. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eher Stützräder  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gut das es bei uns keine Elche gibt.


----------



## Hübie (16. April 2011)

Wieso gut? Elche (Volvos) sind sehr zuverlässige Gefährten


----------



## Tobucu (16. April 2011)

Die A-Klasse hatte früher angst vor Elchen.


----------



## nyso (16. April 2011)

A-Klasse? Ich will was sportliches! Mein Opa ist A-Klassefahrer, da kauf ich mir sowas ganz sicher nicht
C-Klasse Kombi von mir aus, wenn es die in diesem Preisrahmen gibt

Edit: Was haltet ihr von dem hier? http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=b4dzoojpacxu


----------



## Whoosaa (16. April 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:
			
		

> Die A-Klasse hatte früher angst vor Elchen.



Is vor Schreck schier umgefallen.


----------



## Xion4 (16. April 2011)

Das mit der A-Klasse war das beste Marketing was jemals im Automobilbusiness angewendet wurde  Naja, nicht ganz gewollt, aber es hat die Autos von heute deutlich sicherer gemacht. Erst seit dem hat sich ESP etabliert.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Das mit der A-Klasse war das beste Marketing was jemals im Automobilbusiness angewendet wurde  Naja, nicht ganz gewollt, aber es hat die Autos von heute deutlich sicherer gemacht. Erst seit dem hat sich ESP etabliert.


Etwas euphemistisch formuliert, oder? 
Es war einer der größten Imageschäden in der Geschichte von Mercedes, und das erste Mal, dass elektronische Systeme dafür genutzt wurden, um das Versagen des mechanischen Fahrwerks zu kompensieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

ESP einbauen war eben günstiger als die komplette Fahrwerksgeometrie zu ändern.


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2011)

Gab es seit dem Test nicht die A-Klasse auch nur noch mit Sportfahrwerk zu kaufen ?


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> A-Klasse? Ich will was sportliches! Mein Opa ist A-Klassefahrer, da kauf ich mir sowas ganz sicher nicht
> C-Klasse Kombi von mir aus, wenn es die in diesem Preisrahmen gibt
> 
> Edit: Was haltet ihr von dem hier? Gebrauchtwagen: Mercedes-Benz, C 200, T Kompressor 1.Hand Scheckheftgepflegt, Benzin,


ICh sagte nicht, die Aklasse sei sportlich, sondern die A KLasse ist sportlicher als ein Van wie Touran und unsportlicher als ein 3er BMW. 
Da du und deine Frau sich ja nicht einigen könnt, halte ich den A200 Turbo mit Avantgarde Paket für einen sehr guten Kompromiss. Sportlicher als irgendein SUV ist er allemal.
Schonmal eine A Klasse mit 200 PS und "Sportfahrwerk" gefahren? Wenn nicht, solltest du ihr wenigstens eine Chance geben.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Gab es seit dem Test nicht die A-Klasse auch nur noch mit Sportfahrwerk zu kaufen ?


 Nein, die Elegance und Classic Varianten hatten weiterhin ein normales Fahrwerk. Jedoch wurde nach dem Elchtest nicht nur das ESP eingebaut, sondern auch Einstellungen am Fahrwerk verändert. Nur die Avantgarde Modelle, ob im W168 (alte AKlasse), oder W169 (neue AKlasse), haben ein härteres, stafferes Fahrwerk. DAs Sondermodell der W168er Reihe A 210 Evolution hat ein Sportfahwerk von AMG, um sie Seitenneigung in Kurven weitestgehen zu unterdrücken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Gab es seit dem Test nicht die A-Klasse auch nur noch mit Sportfahrwerk zu kaufen ?


 
Nein.



8800 GT schrieb:


> ICh sagte nicht, die Aklasse sei sportlich, sondern die A KLasse ist sportlicher als ein Van wie Touran und unsportlicher als ein 3er BMW.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Das Fahrwerk der PQ35 Plattform ist auf einem Level den kein Sandwichboden-Fahrzeug bieten kann.
Das weiß auch MB und geht von dieser Fehlkonstruktion mit der nächsten Generation weg.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Da du und deine Frau sich ja nicht einigen könnt, halte ich den A200 Turbo mit Avantgarde Paket für einen sehr guten Kompromiss. Sportlicher als irgendein SUV ist er allemal.



Nö.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Schonmal eine A Klasse mit 200 PS und "Sportfahrwerk" gefahren? Wenn nicht, solltest du ihr wenigstens eine Chance geben.



Ich schon. Ist ein Alptraum. Der hohe Schwerpunkt lässt sich wegen der schmalen Spur nicht weg korrigieren. Da fährt sich ein X5 im Vergleich wie ein Formel 1 Wagen gegen. Da dort dem hohen Schwerpunkt mit einer entsprechend breiten Spur begegnet wird.


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Meine Frau und ich können uns wohl auf einen Volvo einigen

Der hier gefällt mir sehr: Gebrauchtwagen: Volvo, V50, 2.4 Kinetic mit Garantie, Benzin,
Der V50 2.4 hat Platz, ist sicher, sieht gut aus und hat ausreichend PS


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

der schluckt! Nicht nur Ladung!


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Das Fahrwerk der PQ35 Plattform ist auf einem Level den kein Sandwichboden-Fahrzeug bieten kann.
> Das weiß auch MB und geht von dieser Fehlkonstruktion mit der nächsten Generation weg.
> 
> 
> ...


Noch ein Beispiel: Mit dem Elch meiner Mutter erreiche ich in meiner Lieblingskurve (eine etwas längere Rechtskurve9 eine Geschwindigkeit von 62 km/h, der Golf 6 von nem Kumpel kommt nicht über 60


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel: Mit dem Elch meiner Mutter erreiche ich in meiner Lieblingskurve (eine etwas längere Rechtskurve9 eine Geschwindigkeit von 62 km/h, der Golf 6 von nem Kumpel kommt nicht über 60


 
Das liegt definitiv am Fahrer. Kein Auto ist weniger dynamisch (in der Golfklasse) als die A-Klasse. Brutalste ESP Eingriffe, zu hoher Schwerpunkt, dafür zu schmale Spur. Ob mans mag oder nicht. Die A-Klasse kann vieles nur nicht dynamisch.

Mal wieder die Zahlen:
A-Klasse (erste und zweite Generation) 18m Slalom ~ 58,5 km/h
Golf VI 18m Slalom = 63,5 km/h
Golf VI GTI 18m Slalom = 66,8 km/h
TT-RS (streng genommen auch ein PQ35 Auto) = 70 km/h

A-Klasse (erste Generation) "Elchtest" = 119,3 km/h
A-Klasse (zweite Generation) "Elchtest" = 124,9 km/h
Golf VI "Elchtest" = 128,2 km/h
Golf VI GTI "Elchtest" = 136,6 km/h


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das liegt definitiv am Fahrer. Kein Auto ist weniger dynamisch (in der Golfklasse) als die A-Klasse. Brutalste ESP Eingriffe, zu hoher Schwerpunkt, dafür zu schmale Spur. Ob mans mag oder nicht. Die A-Klasse kann vieles nur nicht dynamisch.


Der Fahrer war der selbe 
Naja, vllt fahren sich die anderen Aklassen wirklich anderst, ich bin nur den A210 gewöhnt.


----------



## Hübie (17. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> der schluckt! Nicht nur Ladung!


 
Tolle Aussage. Am Tag ists hell! Erstaunlich oder?

Zeige mir mal einen 2,4 Liter 5-Zylinder Motor der so gut im Verbrauch liegt. VWs 2,3 Liter aus den Baujahren hat gleiche Verbrauchswerte (guck mal auf Spritmonitor). Es hängt aber meistens vom Fahrer ab wieviel ein Auto "schluckt". Mein Diesel kann mit 5,1l/100Km aber auch mit 7,3l/100Km gefahren werden. "Der schluckt" ist also eine zu schwammige Aussage. Einen kleineren Motor sollte man bei Volvo nicht wählen da die alten da noch von Ford stammen und somit nicht so zuverlässig sind wie die Hausmotoren.
@nyso: Du solltest dann noch über eine (professinionelle) Leistungssteigerung auf ~170PS nachdenken. Das beseitigt Anfahrschwächen in der Stadt und senkt den Verbrauch um einiges (0,5-1 Liter).

Edit: Betrachten wir die Aussage in Bezug auf die erbrachte Leistung ist der Verbrauch in Ordnung aber nicht am besten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Naja, vllt fahren sich die anderen Aklassen wirklich anderst, ich bin nur den A210 gewöhnt.


 
Das stimmt, der ist immerhin 0,2 km/h schneller im Slalom  .
Das Problem sind nicht die Dämpfer (und ein Stabi) sondern die Geometrie. Und da ist die A-Klasse, böse ausgedrückt, der Bodensatz des Machbaren.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Gibts überhaupt noch nen anderen 2,4 Liter 5-Zylinder Motor?


----------



## roadgecko (17. April 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Tolle Aussage. Am Tag ists hell! Erstaunlich oder?
> 
> Zeige mir mal einen 2,4 Liter 5-Zylinder Motor der so gut im Verbrauch liegt. VWs 2,3 Liter aus den Baujahren hat gleiche Verbrauchswerte (guck mal auf Spritmonitor). Es hängt aber meistens vom Fahrer ab wieviel ein Auto "schluckt". Mein Diesel kann mit 5,1l/100Km aber auch mit 7,3l/100Km gefahren werden. "Der schluckt" ist also eine zu schwammige Aussage. Einen kleineren Motor sollte man bei Volvo nicht wählen da die alten da noch von Ford stammen und somit nicht so zuverlässig sind wie die Hausmotoren.
> @nyso: Du solltest dann noch über eine (professinionelle) Leistungssteigerung auf ~170PS nachdenken. Das beseitigt Anfahrschwächen in der Stadt und senkt den Verbrauch um einiges (0,5-1 Liter).
> ...


 
Aber 140ps für 2.4 Liter Hubraum ist recht mager bzw. lässt sich auch anders realisieren und dann auch mit weniger verbrauch.


----------



## Hübie (17. April 2011)

Naja ist halt n Langlaufmotor. Aber ein 1.4er ist das sicher deutlich effizienter, da stimme ich dir zu. Deshalb ist eine Leistungssteigerung hier auch sinnvoll. Die 170Ps-Varianten kommen auf einen Verbrauch um die 8-8,5 Liter. 200PS sollten auch drin sein. Aber das würde ich nicht bei einem Motor machen der schon 100.000km auf der Uhr hat 

LG Hübie


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt, der ist immerhin 0,2 km/h schneller im Slalom  .
> Das Problem sind nicht die Dämpfer (und ein Stabi) sondern die Geometrie. Und da ist die A-Klasse, böse ausgedrückt, der Bodensatz des Machbaren.


 
Ich spreche einfach aus erfahrung, habe oft genug Vergleiche mit anderen Autos der Golfklasse und kann behaupten, dass die Aklasse auf keinen Fall das unsportlichste Auto der Golfklasse ist.
Wie gesagt, ich habe nur den A210 als vergleich  (Zum ESP: Beim A 210 greift das nicht so früh ein wie bei den anderen Modellen.)


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich spreche einfach aus erfahrung, habe oft genug Vergleiche mit anderen Autos der Golfklasse und kann behaupten, dass die Aklasse auf keinen Fall das unsportlichste Auto der Golfklasse ist.


 
Ich beschäfftige mich auch ein wenig mit Autos (so 99% meiner Freizeit) und ich kann dir sagen das jeder Renault, Mazda, VW, Audi, BMW und was weiß ich noch alles zackiger ums Eck geht. Da kann auch der rote Rallystreifen bei dem Marketingmodell A210 nichts retten. Lustigerweise war er als AMG geplant, war dann aber AMG zu peinlich es unter ihrem Namen zu vermarkten. Das sollt einem zu denken geben. Es gab auch schon für die 2. Generation Planspiele auf die alte A-Plattform des VW Konzerns für die A-Klasse zusetzen.

Insofern lass die A-Klasse sein was sie ist, ein praktisches Auto ohne die geringsten sportlichen Ambitionen.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich beschäfftige mich auch ein wenig mit Autos (so 99% meiner Freizeit) und ich kann dir sagen das jeder Renault, Mazda, VW, Audi, BMW und was weiß ich noch alles zackiger ums Eck geht. Da kann auch der rote Rallystreifen bei dem Marketingmodell A210 nichts retten. Lustigerweise war er als AMG geplant, war dann aber AMG zu peinlich es unter ihrem Namen zu vermarkten. Das sollt einem zu denken geben. Es gab auch schon für die 2. Generation Planspiele auf die alte A-Plattform des VW Konzerns für die A-Klasse zusetzen.
> 
> Insofern lass die A-Klasse sein was sie ist, ein praktisches Auto ohne die geringsten sportlichen Ambitionen.


 
Es mag sein, das die Flachen ala 3er BMW, Audi A3 sprotlicher sind. Anfangs stand ja der Vergleich zu einem Van wie Touran oder Opel Zafira. Da muss ich einfach sagen, das sich die Aklasse besser und agiler fährt.
PS: AMG war es nicht zu peinlich die A KLasse ins Programm aufzunehmen, sie hätten ein Motorkonzept parat gehabt. Nur das Getriebe von MB Genügte den Anforderungen nicht, daran ist das Projekt gescheitert


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Es mag sein, das die Flachen ala 3er BMW, Audi A3 sprotlicher sind. Anfangs stand ja der Vergleich zu einem Van wie Touran oder Opel Zafira. Da muss ich einfach sagen, das sich die Aklasse besser und agiler fährt.



Selbst ein Touran pre Facelift hat einen höhere Slalomgeschwindigkeit. Wobei du ja das Faß aufgemacht hast das eine A-Klasse besser ums Eck geht wie ein aktueller Golf. Was so falsch ist, dass es schon fast an Dreistigkeit grenzt sowas überhaupt zu behaupten  .



8800 GT schrieb:


> PS: AMG war es nicht zu peinlich die A KLasse ins Programm aufzunehmen, sie hätten ein Motorkonzept parat gehabt. Nur das Getriebe von MB Genügte den Anforderungen nicht, daran ist das Projekt gescheitert


 
Das war noch lange bevor AMG seinen ersten eigenen Motor hatte. Und der 210er war als AMG geplant aber das Endprodukt genügte den "Ansprüchen" von AMG nicht, also wurde er als Spitzenmodell der A-Klasse vermarktet. Ich habe den Artikel sozusagen noch vor meinem geistigen Auge  . Habe nämlich immer meinen Nachbar ausgelacht wenn er seinen Rallybestreiften A-210 in seine Garage fuhr.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Selbst ein Touran pre Facelift hat einen höhere Slalomgeschwindigkeit. Wobei du ja das Faß aufgemacht hast das eine A-Klasse besser ums Eck geht wie ein aktueller Golf. Was so falsch ist, dass es schon fast an Dreistigkeit grenzt sowas überhaupt zu behaupten  .
> 
> 
> 
> Das war noch lange bevor AMG seinen ersten eigenen Motor hatte. Und der 210er war als AMG geplant aber das Endprodukt genügte den "Ansprüchen" von AMG nicht, also wurde er als Spitzenmodell der A-Klasse vermarktet. Ich habe den Artikel sozusagen noch vor meinem geistigen Auge  . Habe nämlich immer meinen Nachbar ausgelacht wenn er seinen Rallybestreiften A-210 in seine Garage fuhr.


 Das mit dem Golf habe ich nicht behauptet, sondern nannte ein Praktisches Beispiel. Vllt liegt diese Kurve dem Golf nicht, vllt sind seine Reifen *******, auf jeden Fall war die A schneller.

Zu 2. : Dann hat mir Mercedes Benz eine falsche Information gegeben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Zu 2. : Dann hat mir Mercedes Benz eine falsche Information gegeben.


 
Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Da Themen wie der A210, oder das Stichwort SBC gerne kleingeredet oder ausgeblendet werden. Aber Freaks wie ich merken sich alle Peinlichkeiten der Automobilindustrie.
Übrigens wenn du das nächste mal direkt mit MB sprichst, frag mal wo das Brett hin soll  (Stichwort: Distronic) .


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Ein 2,4L Motor würde bei mir sicher nicht lange bei 140PS bleiben
1k€ bis zum oberen Limit hat der ja noch, wenn man gut verhandelt hat man sicher 1500-2000€ Luft bis 10000€. Die könnten dann gleich mal in die nächste Werkstatt getragen werden
Denke bis 240PS, bissl tiefer die Karre etc. ist da einiges drin.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Dann hol dir lieber nen Turbodiesel. Da is das Chiptuning wenigstens nicht so teuer und verspricht auch ein ordentliches Leistungsplus. Wobei ich persönlich von sowas garnix halte.  

Chiptuning RaceChip - Volvo V50 2.4 D5, 2401ccm, 132kW (ca.179PS)

Bleibt auch ein bissel was an Kohle übrig für den Austauschmotor oder den Ersatzturbolader.


----------



## Nekro (17. April 2011)

"Raceship" + lüsterne Frauenblicke ... kennst du den Anbieter oder ist das nur ein Beispiel?
47 PS und 67NM für 129,- Euro 
Sehr seriös und gut sieht der auf den ersten Blick nicht aus


----------



## nyso (17. April 2011)

Sowas würde ich eh in einer örtlichen Werkstatt machen lassen^^ 
Hier um die Ecke gibts ne Tuningwerkstatt, bei denen würde ich dann mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Eigentlich war das nur ein Negativbeispiel


----------



## Hübie (17. April 2011)

Das haben wir wohl gecheckt  Von so einem ebay-Tuning halte ich aber auch absolut nix. Profis machen das mit Messungen und Auswertungen. Nicht mit so kleinen lustigen Kästchen die dir nachher alles kaputt machen


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Das haben wir wohl gecheckt



Da war ich mir anscheinend nicht so sicher


----------



## Balomanja (18. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
Ich möchte eure Disskusion nicht einfach unterbrechen, aber ich stelle meine Frage lieber auch nochmal hier!
Es geht um folgendes... Ich habe jetzt seit gut einem Jahr ein neues Auto und bin soweit auch zufrieden nur hab ich einfach nicht ans Fahrwerk gedacht.
Mit Sommerbereifung (deutlich breiter als Winter bei mir) ist das Fahrgefühl nicht so wirklich dolle, gerade auf der Autobahn fühlt es sich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten nicht mehr so schön an.
Im Auto ist das standart Fahrwerk verbaut also keine aufwenige Luftfederung etc..... man kann doch sicherlich Dämpfer und Federn durch Orgiginalteile von Audi ersetzen, oder? 
Also in meinem Fall die standart Dämpfer und Federn gegen die S-Line Teile ersetzen.

Mein Freundlicher sagte mir das würde nicht gehen, hatte aber das Gefühl der Typ ("Kundenberater") wusste auch nicht was ich meine....
Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand sowas schonmal gemacht hat? Und was das ungefähr am Ende kostet....


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. April 2011)

Gehen tut das mit Sicherheit wird aber mit Sicherheit en Teurer Spaß. stellt sich die Frage ob z.B. gleich zu ABT zu gehen oder bei einem namhaften Hersteller ein neues Fahrwerk zu kaufen nicht billiger ist.


----------



## Balomanja (18. April 2011)

Ich hätte ABT eigentlich für die teurere Lösung gehalten... Mhhh


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. April 2011)

Naja ich meine jetzt nicht über Audi sondern direkt eben. 

Für nen A4 8K Fahrwerk z.B. darfst bei ABT um die 1500€ hinlegen (Gewindefahrwerk wohlgemerkt). Ein S-Line Fahrwerk original von Audi wird mit sicherheit das gleiche kosten wenn nicht noch mehr... (nehm ich mal an...)


----------



## Balomanja (18. April 2011)

Bei ABT kostet mich ein Gewindefahrwerk ca. 2400€ (Montage und TÜV inkl.)
Mal sehen ich frage die Tage mal bei meinem Händler was er will für das S-Line Fahrwerk


----------



## Seabound (18. April 2011)

Hmm. find ich teuer. Kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber ich vermute mal, ABT schraubt nicht nur gerne billige Plastikanbauteile an Autos sondern verwendet in der Regel auch Gewindefahrwerke von der Stange. Zumindest bei Fahrwerklösungen in dieser Preisklasse. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du da bei ABT wirklich nen Vorteil hast, außer, dass die Schüssel natürlich "tuned by ABT" ist. 

Ich hab für mein Gewindefahrwerk rund 1100 Euro hingelegt (MÖÖÖP bevor ichs vergesse, ein anderer Stabi war noch dabei). Gut, bei meinen Eltern im Autohaus hab ich EK-Preise bei den Teilen und die Arbeitsstunden werden mir natürlich nicht berechnet, sowie TÜV geht aufs Haus. Aber mehr als 1600 - 1700 Euronen mit Einbau würde ich regulär auch nicht hinlegen.


----------



## Balomanja (18. April 2011)

Ja ich denke das ich das S-Line Fahrwerk nachrüsten lasse... Ich weiß bei ABT einfach nicht genau was ich bekomme und ich möchte nicht geld ausgeben um dann zu merken das es nur ne optische Verbesserung gab!

Wie gesagt ich frage die Tage mal beim Händler und lass mir villeicht mal nen Wagen mit S-Line geben zum fahren, aber trotzdem danke an euch.

MFG


----------



## Seabound (18. April 2011)

Jo, ma Probefahren is da die beste Lösung. 

Und ein Gewindefahrwerk is jetzt nix, wo man überteuert beim Premiumtuner einbauen lassen muss. Da bezahlste für den Namen mit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und ein Gewindefahrwerk is jetzt nix, wo man überteuert beim Premiumtuner einbauen lassen muss. Da bezahlste für den Namen mit.


 
Eben, einfach die serienmäßigen Federn absägen reicht auch.


----------



## Balomanja (18. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, einfach die serienmäßigen Federn absägen reicht auch.



Na ich weiß ja nicht ich will bei dem Wagen nur ungern was absägen (xD) Muss bei sonem Auto villeicht nicht sein O,o ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Na ich weiß ja nicht ich will bei dem Wagen nur ungern was absägen (xD) Muss bei sonem Auto villeicht nicht sein O,o ^^


 
Das machst du auch erst, wenn die Dämpfer etwas schwammig sind, damit die Karre wieder mehr Stabilität hat und nicht so schaukelt.


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. April 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ja ich denke das ich das S-Line Fahrwerk nachrüsten lasse... Ich weiß bei ABT einfach nicht genau was ich bekomme und ich möchte nicht geld ausgeben um dann zu merken das es nur ne optische Verbesserung gab!
> 
> Wie gesagt ich frage die Tage mal beim Händler und lass mir villeicht mal nen Wagen mit S-Line geben zum fahren, aber trotzdem danke an euch.
> 
> MFG


 
Zu dem S-Line Fahrwerk gehört aber mehr als nur Federn und Dämpfer.


----------



## Seabound (18. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, einfach die serienmäßigen Federn absägen reicht auch.



Nim die vom alten Renault Twingo. Die brechen von selbst ab!


----------



## Balomanja (18. April 2011)

Soweit ich das weiß ist das S-Line fahrwerk nichts soooo besonderes... Das Auto hat dann ne tieferlegung um 30mm und ist härter. Zumindest laut Audi
Erstmal schaun was das kostet!


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Zu dem S-Line Fahrwerk gehört aber mehr als nur Federn und Dämpfer.


 
Jop, ein Aufkleber.


----------



## Balomanja (18. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ein Aufkleber.



xDDDD ja der is am WICHTIGESTEN!!!!!^^


----------



## fctriesel (18. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ein Aufkleber.


Andere Stabis und Lagerungen sind auch noch am Start. Wo soll ein Aufkleber sein?


----------



## Balomanja (19. April 2011)

Im Prinzip geht es mir ja nur ums bessere fahrferhalten. Ich brauche keine S-Line Embleme....
Da das ABT fahrwerk auch 2400€ kosten würde, kann ich ja trotzdem beim Händler fragen, zumal das S-Line Fahrwerk bei der Werksbestellung so um die 950€ gekostet hätte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere!


----------



## fctriesel (19. April 2011)

Abt ist eher als die Apotheke unter den Tunern bekannt. 

Schau dich mal bei Eibach, H&R oder KW um, die sollten etwas im Programm haben. Und da, schätze ich, kommst du mit der Hälfte an Geld aus.


----------



## Balomanja (19. April 2011)

Ja wenn die was für die Traglast dahaben geht das bestimmt auch. Ist denn da etwas mit dem quattro zu beachten, ich glaube nicht großartig oder?


----------



## ich558 (19. April 2011)

Neumotoren brauchen ja anfangs bis sie eingefahren sind immer etwas mehr Sprit als normal. Gibts bei Motorrädern eine Faustformel um wieviel % und ab wann ca sollte der Verbrauch normal sein? Habe jetzt 1100km runter und schone mein Gefährt (50 km/h 4. Gang; 60 5.; 70-80 6. natürlich nur solange der Motorrad normal kling, kein Unterdrehen) aber verbrauche trotz Drossel (Gasanschlag) 6l. Finde ich jetzt etwas viel vorallem komme ich so nur ca. 250km weit


----------



## computertod (19. April 2011)

meine 50ccm Maschine braucht auch sagenhafte 3,9l


----------



## nyso (19. April 2011)

Gibts nicht schon Kombis mit unter 6L?


----------



## moe (19. April 2011)

meine Vespa Bj 91 braucht auch 6l!


----------



## ich558 (19. April 2011)

Der A2 schaft sogar unter 4l. Kein Motorrad schaft solche werte


----------



## Tobucu (19. April 2011)

Ein Motorrad macht aber dafür mehr Spass, da kommt es einem nicht so auf den Spritverbrauch an


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2011)

Mein BMW C1 "Vernunftmobil" schafft die angegebenen 3l. Damit ist er den meisten Autos dann doch überlegen.


----------



## ich558 (19. April 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Motorrad macht aber dafür mehr Spass, da kommt es einem nicht so auf den Spritverbrauch an



Es geht mir eher um die Reichweite als um die Kosten und die kann man eben nur über niedrigen Verbrauch erhöhen


----------



## Tobucu (19. April 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem grösseren Tank?
Gibst teiweise zum nach rüsten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Es geht mir eher um die Reichweite als um die Kosten und die kann man eben nur über niedrigen Verbrauch erhöhen


 
Leg dir einfach einen Rucksack zu, mit Platz für ein paar Liter.


----------



## Tobucu (19. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leg dir einfach einen Rucksack zu, mit Platz für ein paar Liter.


 
Oder einen Tankanhänger.


----------



## ich558 (19. April 2011)

Ich schieb einfach


----------



## riedochs (20. April 2011)

Mein Passat schafft 3 Liter (pro Zylinder)  + diverse Zuschläge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

Mein Bobbycar braucht nur einen halben Liter Single Malt auf 1000 Meter.


----------



## Aufpassen (20. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bobbycar braucht nur einen halben Liter Single Malt auf 1000 Meter.



So muss das sein. ;D


----------



## Balomanja (20. April 2011)

Haha ihr habts gut mit 4-6 Liter im Durchschnitt....
Ich komme mit "Anstrengung" auf 9,4.... mit Tempomat und allem auch auf 8,9. Meistens sinds dann aber eher 10+


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ich komme mit "Anstrengung" auf 9,4.... mit Tempomat und allem auch auf 8,9. Meistens sinds dann aber eher 10+


 
Mit was für einem Auto/Motor?


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Haha ihr habts gut mit 4-6 Liter im Durchschnitt....
> Ich komme mit "Anstrengung" auf 9,4.... mit Tempomat und allem auch auf 8,9. Meistens sinds dann aber eher 10+


 

LOL, ich  nicht unter 10. Selbst bei moderatem Tempo. Dachte mit Tempomat würde der Verbrauch immer bissel höher sein als ohne...  Vielleicht galt das auch ma nur früher und die Dinger heut sind so ausgefuchst, dass sie Treibstoff sparen.


----------



## Balomanja (20. April 2011)

Nein ich spare nur mit Tempomat ohne komme ich auch nicht unter 10.... Also auf der Autobahn mit Limit oder auf einer Landstraße spare ich mit dem Tempomat schon Sprit...aber ohne.


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2011)

Ausgebuffte Dinger!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> LOL, ich  nicht unter 10. Selbst bei moderatem Tempo. Dachte mit Tempomat würde der Verbrauch immer bissel höher sein als ohne...  Vielleicht galt das auch ma nur früher und die Dinger heut sind so ausgefuchst, dass sie Treibstoff sparen.


 
Tempomat bedeutet ja, dass du die Geschwindigkeit hältst und das spart schon Sprit, gerade wenn du das lange halten kannst, wie z.B. auf der Autobahn. Wenn ich da fahre und die Bahn relativ leer ist, dann benutze ich den Tempomat auch.


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2011)

Ich benutz den ja auch auf der Autobahn. Hab aber noch nicht auf den Verbrauch geachtet.


----------



## Nekro (20. April 2011)

Damit wird genau geregelt wie viel Sprit "benötigt" wird um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten, manuell mit Fuß beschleunigt man permanent oder wird wieder langsamer.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

Bekomme vielleicht von meinen Eltern ein Peugeot 306 GtI s16 2.0, coole Karre für die erste, ausser der Wendekreis mit geschätzten 20m ist grauenhaft ^^

Mache noch ne Zusatzausbildung zum Mechatroniker bei der Schweizer Firma (Garage; Audi;Skoda;VW;Porsche) Amag, vielleicht kann ich den da etwas aufmöbeln, hat ne schöne Form und mit nem Bodykit sowiso  (wobei sich da bei Jahrgang 99 nicht mehr so lohnt)


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2011)

lol. Das mit dem wendekreis kenn ich. Diese woche aus der arbeit raus und auf der hauptstraße nen u-turn gemacht. Musste 2x zurücksetzen, was nen kleinen stau und gehube gab. Das ding hat nen wendekreis von ner rheinfähre. :o)


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2011)

ach übrigens, cooles auto, darkfleet! würd ich sofort nehmen. Ein klassiker :o)


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. April 2011)

Ich häng im Schnitt irgendwo zwischen 7,5 und 8,5 rum... letzten Samstag mit 6l mit 140 und Tempomat war wohl mein bisheriges Bestergebnis.


----------



## AeroX (21. April 2011)

Und ich im Schnitt 7l und mal nach Köln (~230km Autobahn) 10,5l mit'n Polo 9n3 1.2l


----------



## Balomanja (21. April 2011)

Gestern hatte ich ein (wiedermal) schlechtes Ergebniss...nach Stadtverkehr und ein paar KM auf der Landstraße gings auf die A24 naja und bis zum Rostocker-Kreuz ist die Bahn nunmal unbegrenzt.... aufm Display standen 18,5 Liter und so war es dann leider auch -.-
Habt ihr eig. Spritspartipps, das würde mich mal Intereesieren, denn bis auf den Tempomat wüsste ich nicht soviel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Habt ihr eig. Spritspartipps, das würde mich mal Intereesieren, denn bis auf den Tempomat wüsste ich nicht soviel.


 
Frühes hochschalten, häufige Nutzung der Schubabschaltung, Kofferraum leerräumen, unnötige Verbraucher abschalten, nicht immer mit Klima fahren, ... . Die Klassiker eben.


----------



## Balomanja (21. April 2011)

Naja Schalten is da nicht viel, den Motor gabs nur mit Automatik (Tiptronic)... Naja Bei den Sachen könnte ich höchstens die Klima ausmachen, denn leer ist das Auto meistens sowieso.


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2011)

ich sollte auch ma den fahradständer vom dach schrauben...

... Der wird ab tempo 240 immer so laut. Und der verbrauch steigt dann auch wie sau


----------



## Balomanja (21. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ... Der wird ab tempo 240 immer so laut. Und der verbrauch steigt dann auch wie sau



Gut das ich sowas nicht aufm Dach habe =P


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Naja Schalten is da nicht viel, den Motor gabs nur mit Automatik (Tiptronic)..


 
Ist der abgebildete Motor von deinem Avatar auch dein Motor?


----------



## Balomanja (21. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist der abgebildete Motor von deinem Avatar auch dein Motor?



Richtig erkannt...


----------



## AeroX (21. April 2011)

Was ist den schubabschaltung bitte?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt...


 
Dann sollte es ihn nicht mit einer Tiptronic geben, sondern mit einer S-Tronic.



AeroX schrieb:


> Was ist den schubabschaltung bitte?


 
Wenn du bei eingelegtem Gang vom Gas gehst, dann wird kein Sprit mehr eingespritzt und entsprechend ist der Verbrauch sogar geringer als beim rollen im Leerlauf.


----------



## AeroX (21. April 2011)

Verstehe, verstehe. Danke


----------



## Balomanja (21. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann sollte es ihn nicht mit einer Tiptronic geben, sondern mit einer S-Tronic.


 
Eigentlich nicht bei mir steht es als Tiptronic drinne! Bei Audi auch.

Wenn du unter A6 Avant nachschaust oder im Konfigurator dann ist die Kraftübertragung beim 3.0TFSI angegeben mit : Getriebeart
6-stufige tiptronic.....

Ehrlichgesagt finde ich bei keinem der A6 Avant Motoren eine S-Tronic!


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ehrlichgesagt finde ich bei keinem der A6 Avant Motoren eine S-Tronic!


 
Sorry mein Fehler. Der aktuelle A6/ A7/ S5 wird mit dem 3 Liter Kompressor mit einer 7 Stufigen S-Tronic ausgeliefert. Im alten A6 gabs ihn wirklich noch mit einer Wandlerautomatik.
Dann wirds natürlich nichts mit dem Spritsparen.


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. April 2011)

Die Schubabschaltung funktioniert natürlich nur oberhalb einer gewissen Drehzahl, solltest du schon dazu sagen 

Wo genau die liegt weiß ich nicht, irgendwo bei 1500 aufwärts...


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Die Schubabschaltung funktioniert natürlich nur oberhalb einer gewissen Drehzahl, solltest du schon dazu sagen
> 
> Wo genau die liegt weiß ich nicht, irgendwo bei 1500 aufwärts...


 
Das ist mir neu. Und konnte ich jetzt mit google auch nicht auf die Schnelle finden.
Vielleicht hast du da Infos drüber?


----------



## Balomanja (21. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry mein Fehler. Der aktuelle A6/ A7/ S5 wird mit dem 3 Liter Kompressor mit einer 7 Stufigen S-Tronic ausgeliefert. Im alten A6 gabs ihn wirklich noch mit einer Wandlerautomatik.
> Dann wirds natürlich nichts mit dem Spritsparen.



Ja ist ja nicht weiter schlimm... Wobei ich eig. nicht meckern kann. Bei Autobahngeschwindikeit, also so 120km/h dreht der Motor noch kanpp unter 2000 Turen....


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. April 2011)

Ich kenn mich mit der genauen Funktionsweise von Dieseln nicht aus. Es scheint wohl so zu sein das der Diesel generell kein Sprit verbraucht wenn man vom Gas geht, außer man unterschreitet die Leerlaufdrehzahl (allerdings sollte da auch nicht mehr viel mit rollen sein), beim Benziner scheint das wohl nur zu funktionieren mit der Schubabschaltung ab einer gewissen Drehzahl.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit der genauen Funktionsweise von Dieseln nicht aus. Es scheint wohl so zu sein das der Diesel generell kein Sprit verbraucht wenn man vom Gas geht, außer man unterschreitet die Leerlaufdrehzahl (allerdings sollte da auch nicht mehr viel mit rollen sein), beim Benziner scheint das wohl nur zu funktionieren mit der Schubabschaltung ab einer gewissen Drehzahl.


 
Ist genau das gleiche Prinzip (Weiterlauf über Schwungmasse), nur das es beim Diesel schon länger so ist. Bei Ottomotoren macht man das erst seit etwa 1980.

Zur Funktionsweise des Diesels: Dieselmotoren regeln mit dem Gaspedal die Einspritzmenge, Ottomotoren die Drosselklappenstellung (bzw. die Luftmenge).



Balomanja schrieb:


> Ja ist ja nicht weiter schlimm... Wobei ich eig. nicht meckern kann. Bei Autobahngeschwindikeit, also so 120km/h dreht der Motor noch kanpp unter 2000 Turen....


 
Das Problem des Wandlerautomaten ist nicht die Drehzahl sondern die Verluste im Antriebsstrang, eben durch den Wandler. Deshalb brauchen auch die meisten Fahrzeuge mit Wandlerautomatik mehr als das jeweils gleiche Modell mit manuellem Getriebe.


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. April 2011)

Das mit der Einspritzmenge und Drosselkappenstellung war mir bewusst, wusste jedoch nicht dass nur dieser Faktor ausschlaggebend ist... aber hätte ja mal mitdenken können 


Der Link hier ist doch recht informativ und sagt eigentlich alles:

http://www.kfz-tech.de/Schubabschaltung.htm


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Der Link hier ist doch recht informativ und sagt eigentlich alles:
> 
> http://www.kfz-tech.de/Schubabschaltung.htm


 
Im angegebenen Link wird eigentlich nur gesagt das oberhalb von 1.500 Upm bei Nichtgasgeben nicht eingespritzt wird. Was unterhalb von 1.500 Upm passiert ist wohl Hersteller/ Modellabhängig.
Aber im Grunde hast du sicherlich recht.


----------



## Mosed (21. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Problem des Wandlerautomaten ist nicht die Drehzahl sondern die Verluste im Antriebsstrang, eben durch den Wandler. Deshalb brauchen auch die meisten Fahrzeuge mit Wandlerautomatik mehr als das jeweils gleiche Modell mit manuellem Getriebe.



Wobei manch Wandlerautomatik den Wandler nur noch zum Anfahren und während dem Schaltvorgang in den unteren Gängen benutzt. Ansonsten schließt die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung. Dann ist der Vebrauch kaum höher oder eher gleich. Eine 8-Gang Automatik dürfte schon ganz gut sein im Verbrauch. Der NEFZ-Verbrauch ist ja eh Blödsinn. (Aber das sind dann vermutlich die Fahrzeuge, die nicht unter dein "die meisten" fallen. 

Bei Herstellern, die immer noch 4-Gang Automaten verbauen (z.B. sehr beliebt in der Kompaktklasse bei Franzosen), sollte man sich natürlich nicht über den Verbrauch wundern.


----------



## Balomanja (21. April 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei Herstellern, die immer noch 4-Gang Automaten verbauen (z.B. sehr beliebt in der Kompaktklasse bei Franzosen), sollte man sich natürlich nicht über den Verbrauch wundern.



Jaja Gott beschütze uns vor Sturm und Wind und Autos die aus Frankreich sind xDD **DUCKUNDWEG** (sollte ein Scherz sein =P)

Zurück zum Thema:
Wie gesagt ich bin ja nicht unzufrieden was das Verhältniss der Motorleistung zum Verbrauch angeht!
Ich danke euch trzd. das ihr euch mein "Gemecker" (auf doch eher hohem Niveau) "angehört" habt....
Somit THX


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wobei manch Wandlerautomatik den Wandler nur noch zum Anfahren und während dem Schaltvorgang in den unteren Gängen benutzt. Ansonsten schließt die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung. Dann ist der Vebrauch kaum höher oder eher gleich. Eine 8-Gang Automatik dürfte schon ganz gut sein im Verbrauch. Der NEFZ-Verbrauch ist ja eh Blödsinn. (Aber das sind dann vermutlich die Fahrzeuge, die nicht unter dein "die meisten" fallen.


 
Weder das Problem noch der Vorteil ist die Anzahl der Gänge. Entscheidend ist nur das die Getriebstufung zum Motorcharakter paßt. Der Rest ist Marketing.
Die Wandlerüberbrückung ist ne wichtige Sache. Ändert aber ncihts daran das ein Wandlerautomatik nicht die aller beste Lösung ist.
Für Leute ohne linkes Bein oder mit Problemen in der Koordination bietet sich eine Doppelkupplung an. Alle andere brauchen sich nicht bevormunden zu lassen, sondern können bedarfsgerecht selbst schalten.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2011)

So, gerade mein Auto verkauft.
Schritt 1 abgeschlossen, jetzt ist die Suche nach dem Nachfolger dran.


----------



## Mosed (21. April 2011)

> Weder das Problem noch der Vorteil ist die Anzahl der Gänge.  Entscheidend ist nur das die Getriebstufung zum Motorcharakter paßt.


Und für eine gute Abstufung ist die Anzahl der Gänge natürlich völlig unerheblich. Ist klar. 
ZF hat die 8-Gang Automatik nur fürs Marketing entwickelt und die Tests wurden dann alle hingedeichselt, damit der Verbrauch sinkt. 

Warum fahren wir dann nicht immer noch mit 4-Gang Handschalter und 3-Gang Automatik? Wenn die Anzahl der Gänge unerheblich ist.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für Leute ohne linkes Bein oder mit Problemen in der Koordination bietet sich eine Doppelkupplung an. Alle andere brauchen sich nicht bevormunden zu lassen, sondern können bedarfsgerecht selbst schalten.


 
Was ein Blödsinn. Warum nimmst du nicht das Fahrrad? Dein Auto bevormundet dich und dreht die Räder selber. ^^ 

Warum soll man sowas stupides und in 99,99% der Zeit langweiliges wie Schalten selber machen? Schalten geht ja noch, aber dieses nervige Kupplungspedal im Stau oder Stadt. Außerdem kann man auch bei nem Automat selber schalten, wenn man es drauf anlegt. 
Ich sehe in einem manuellen Getriebe keinen Vorteil. Bei nem DKG habe ich die Wahl zwischen manuellem Schalten oder automatischem ohne Schlupf etc. Für was also ein Kupplungspedal?


----------



## nyso (21. April 2011)

Hm, ich bin immer noch der Meinung das man ein Kupplungspedal nicht ersetzen kann. Braucht man doch Zumindest ich. 
Bin aber auch noch nie Automatik gefahren.


----------



## moe (21. April 2011)

Ich kann das gar nicht ab, wenn mich die Automatik bevormundet. Ich will mir nicht von irgend so nem dahergelaufenen Computer sagen lassen, wann ich hoch/runter zu schalten habe bzw. den in mein Schaltverhalten eingreifen lassen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (21. April 2011)

Ich seh das mit dem schalten oder schalten lassen eher gelassen. Mir persönlich macht es sogut wie jedes mal ziemlichen Spaß zu schalten und die Kupplung zu nutzen (da kann ich auch mein Fußfeingefühl etwas trainieren  ). Für jemanden der viel fährt oder es nur als Mittel zum Zweck an sieht ist eine Automatik natürlich viel angenehmer, da sie sich nicht noch mit dem kuppeln und schalten rumärgern müssen, sondern einfach auf das rechte Pedal treten und gut ist.
Ich finde zum Teil die sieben- oder acht-Gang Getriebe etwas sinnlos wenn dann der letzte Gang auch nicht wirklich länger übersetzt ist als bei einem 5-Gang Handschalter... wenn man so viele Gänge hat sollte eine etwas größere Spreizung doch wohl möglich sein.... und die größere Spreizung sollte ja gerade bei längeren und zügigeren Autobahnfahren hilfreich sein... von daher finde ich es schon merkwürdig wenn das sieben-Gang DKG bereits bei 45-50 im fünften Gang fährt...


----------



## Nekro (21. April 2011)

Das Manuelle Schalten macht mir persönlich sehr viel Spaß. Besonders wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist  kurze Schaltzeiten, Zwischengas oder auch einfach mal von unten raus beschleunigen. Letzteres verhindert der Automatikmodus leider :/ 
Ein Dkg/ DSG möchte ich gerne mal testweise fahren, hatte leider noch nie die Möglichkeit dazu..
Aber generell bevorzuge ich die manuelle Schaltung, nicht so langweilig beim Auto fahren


----------



## Whoosaa (22. April 2011)

Ich finde eher, das ganze hängt schlicht und ergreifend vom Auto ab.
Genauso wenig, wie ich in einem 7er ständig hin und her kuppeln will, will ich in einem Porsche GT3 auf das Schalten verzichten. 
Bei manchen Autos, die quasi genau dazwischen hängen, bspw. ein normaler Seat Leon, hängt es dann natürlich von der Vorliebe des Fahrers ab sowie dem Einsatgebiet des Wagens, aber prinzipiell meine ich, obere Einteilung reicht vollkommen aus, solange man sich im Klaren darüber ist, was für ein Auto man hat, und was man damit machen will.


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2011)

Whoosaa: Da haste ma recht!  

Im Vel Satis von meiner Mum will ich auch nicht kuppeln. Schalten ginge zwar manuell, ist aber unnötig. Im Renault Mégane R.S. vom Daddy ginge ne Automatik garnicht. Dito in meinem Clio R.S.. Ich find, ne Automatik, die man nicht bedienen muss, is was Feines. So Zeugs wie Lenkradpaddel is unnötiger Mist um Ahnungslosen die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen.  Selbst ne manuelle Schaltgasse is Spielerei, aber eigentlich vollkommen unnötig.


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2011)

Naja man brauchts nicht wirklich aber man kanns durchaus nutzen um z.B eher Hochzuschalten oder vorm Überhohlen gleich einen Gang runterzugehen. Ich schalte gerne mit dem Wippen wobei das Vor- und Zurückdrücken des Automatikhebel auch manchmal nett ist. Außerdem kann man so den Durchzug ausnutzen was normal nicht möglich wäre da die Automatik gleich zurück schaltet


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. April 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und für eine gute Abstufung ist die Anzahl der Gänge natürlich völlig unerheblich. Ist klar.
> ZF hat die 8-Gang Automatik nur fürs Marketing entwickelt und die Tests wurden dann alle hingedeichselt, damit der Verbrauch sinkt.



Wenn man sich die Verbrauchsunterschiede zwischen einer sechsgang Automatik und einer achtgang Automatik anschaut, dann wird es relativ offensichtlich das der technische Laie gerne nach dem Muster "viel hilft viel" kauft. 
Aber das es sich gut vermarkten lässt kann man das ruhig machen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Warum fahren wir dann nicht immer noch mit 4-Gang Handschalter und 3-Gang Automatik? Wenn die Anzahl der Gänge unerheblich ist.



Das Optimum liegt irgendwo um die sechs Gänge. Wobei bei der aktuellen motorcharkteristik Entwicklung eigentlich auch 5 oder weniger reichen würden. 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn. Warum nimmst du nicht das Fahrrad? Dein Auto bevormundet dich und dreht die Räder selber. ^^



Schlechter Vergleich. Ich bemängel ja nicht das der Motor ohne meine körperliche Anstrengung läuft.
Das Problem ist das selbst die beste Automatik der Welt nicht weiß ob ich an einer gelben Ampel durchbeschleunigen oder sparsam ausrollen möchte. Dazu kommt noch das Elend das jede Automatik (mit Ausnahme der AMG Speedshift) in Kurven schaltet, dass ist zum einen gefährlich zum anderne unspaßig  .



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Warum soll man sowas stupides und in 99,99% der Zeit langweiliges wie Schalten selber machen? Schalten geht ja noch, aber dieses nervige Kupplungspedal im Stau oder Stadt. Außerdem kann man auch bei nem Automat selber schalten, wenn man es drauf anlegt.



Sex ist auch von der Ausführung relativ stupide, macht aber einen wahnsinns Spaß.
Und Probleme mit dem Kupplungspedal haben doch eigentlich nur Fahranfänger (sorry fürs Klischee, primär weibliche). Bei der Automatik kann man nicht selbst schalten. Man kann per Padel oder Wählhebel der Elektronik eine Bitte übermitteln die unmittelbar, demnächst oder irgendwann umgesetzt wird. Das hat mit schalten rein garnichts zu tun.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich sehe in einem manuellen Getriebe keinen Vorteil. Bei nem DKG habe ich die Wahl zwischen manuellem Schalten oder automatischem ohne Schlupf etc. Für was also ein Kupplungspedal?


 
Weils Spaß macht ?!
Es fördert das aktive fahren, bietet mehr Potential beim Spritsparen. Und wer mal einen ordentlichen V8 mit manuellem Getriebe gefahren ist, kann kaum auf eine Automatik wechseln. Denn nichts fühlt sich (beim autofahren) besser an, als die direkte Verbindung von Motor zur Straße ohne einen synthetisch wirkenden Wandler dazwischen.
Im übrigen bremse ich nur damit das Fahrzeug langsamer wird, nicht damit es gegen meinen Willen losfährt. Ist für mich persönlich der absolute Horror im Stau ewig auf der Bremse zu latschen, obwohl die Fure doch eigentlich schon steht.
Da kuppel ich lieber ein.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es fördert das aktive fahren, bietet mehr Potential beim Spritsparen. Und wer mal einen ordentlichen V8 mit manuellem Getriebe gefahren ist, kann kaum auf eine Automatik wechseln. Denn nichts fühlt sich (beim autofahren) besser an, als die direkte Verbindung von Motor zur Straße ohne einen synthetisch wirkenden Wandler dazwischen.
> Im übrigen bremse ich nur damit das Fahrzeug langsamer wird, nicht damit es gegen meinen Willen losfährt. Ist für mich persönlich der absolute Horror im Stau ewig auf der Bremse zu latschen, obwohl die Fure doch eigentlich schon steht.
> Da kuppel ich lieber ein.


Wobei man im Stau ja durchaus auf N oder P schalten kann bei der Automatik, danach kannst du deinen Fuß von der Bremse nehmen. 
Mehr Aufwand als bei nem Handschalter den Gang raus zu nehmen ist das auch nicht.

Ich sehe den Vorteil auch im aktiven Fahren bei der Handschaltung, man kann mit dem Motor und antrieb spielen, z.B. Motor Bremse. Bei ner Automatik wird vorausschauendes Fahren kaum honoriert, die Karre wird kaum langsamer auch wenn man frühzeitig vom Gas geht weil man ausrollen lassen möchte.

Beim Schalten ohne Kupplung sehe ich zwei Vorteile:

Wenn man ständig stop-and-go fährt oder dauernd im Stau steht, entfällt das permanente raus- und reinlegen des ersten Gangs usw.
Das nervt mich auch oft, lässt sich halt im Standverkehr nur vermeiden, wenn man nicht zur Hauptverkehrszeit fährt. Dafür machen halt normale Ampelstarts mit Handschaltung weit mehr Spaß, weil man von ultragemächlich bis sportlich alles machen kann. Bei der automatik latscht man mehr oder weniger drauf und das Auto entscheidet, wie es beschleunigt.

Vorteil Zwei, wenn man viel anderes Zeug macht. Wird zwar nicht gerne gehört, aber gerade Leute die ihr Büro im Auto haben fummeln halt gern mal rum mit Aktenauf dem Beifahrersitz, Head Unit usw. Ich bin da ja selber in der Entwicklung und weiß dass es Leute gibt, die Internet, Adressbuch und unzählige Navifunktionen ausgiebigst nutzen. Nur ist die Hand am iDrive dann halt die Hand, die auch schalten muss. Und da wir Männer keine guten Multitasker sind, erspart einem die Automatik hier wenigstens einen Teil der Arbeit.
Das betrifft halt dann eher die dickeren Geschäftswagen, macht da meiner Meinung nach aber auch Sinn. Wenn man ein Fahrzeug für aktiven Fahrspaß will, kauft man sich auch nicht die völle Dröhnung Multmedia und hat das Problem nicht.

Zu guter Letzt gibt es dann auch noch die Hersteller, deren Handschaltung dermaßen hakelig und unangenehm ist, dass man frewillig drauf verzichtet.


----------



## Balomanja (22. April 2011)

Also bei mir ging es vorallem um Bequemlichkeit (man muss halt zu seiner Faulheit stehen), zumal es wiegesagt das Auto mit dem Antrieb nur mit Automatik gab....
Ein S4 hätte ich z.B auch nur mit Handschalter gekauft und in meinem Oldie möchte ich die uralte aber wunderbare 4 Gang Handschaltung auch nicht missen.....

Ich sehe das so: Ich kaufe mir das Auto ja auf einen längeren Zeitraum und weiß auch wofür ich das Auto haben werde!
Bei langen fahrten ist eine Automatik sehr angenehm und nimmt einem das hier auch schonmal genannte Stop-and-go fahren "ab".

Wenn ich meinen Spaß haben will, kaufe ich mir nen Handschalter das ist sicherlich sportlicher aber MEINESerachtens auf ner langen fahrt auch mehr "arbeit"...
Und da ich meistens langstrecke fahre war die Automatik schon gewollt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei man im Stau ja durchaus auf N oder P schalten kann bei der Automatik, danach kannst du deinen Fuß von der Bremse nehmen.
> Mehr Aufwand als bei nem Handschalter den Gang raus zu nehmen ist das auch nicht.



Mit der Strategie muss man aber immer eine sinnlose Gedenksekunde mit einplanen, da die Automatik nicht ansatzlos von n (oder P) auf D losfährt. Mach tmir wenigestens keinen Spaß.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Beim Schalten ohne Kupplung sehe ich zwei Vorteile:
> 
> Wenn man ständig stop-and-go fährt oder dauernd im Stau steht, entfällt das permanente raus- und reinlegen des ersten Gangs usw.
> Das nervt mich auch oft, lässt sich halt im Standverkehr nur vermeiden, wenn man nicht zur Hauptverkehrszeit fährt. Dafür machen halt normale Ampelstarts mit Handschaltung weit mehr Spaß, weil man von ultragemächlich bis sportlich alles machen kann. Bei der automatik latscht man mehr oder weniger drauf und das Auto entscheidet, wie es beschleunigt.
> ...



1. Geschmacksache. Ich finde es entspannter nicht die Bremse permanent zweck zu entfremden. Aber ich stehe auch kaum im Stau. Maximal normales Stop-and-go im Stadtverkehr.

2. iDrive ist eher ein schlechtes Beispiel für Multimedia im Auto. Da ist jedes "Schrott"-Handy überlegen. Aber auch da gilt alles was vom Fahren ablenkt ist während der Fahrt verboten.

3. Wenn man Autos kauft und sie einem nicht zulaufen, dann kann man sich aussuchen was einem gefällt. Und ein Auto mit schlechter Schaltung würde mir z.B. nicht gefallen, also auch nicht gekauft.
Bei Dienstwagen habe ich den Anspruch nicht. Aber mein Arbeitswerkzeug hat mit persönlichem Spaß eher wenig zu tun. Schliesslich habe ich auch keine Couch im Büro sondern einen Stuhl  .



Balomanja schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so: Ich kaufe mir das Auto ja auf einen längeren Zeitraum und weiß auch wofür ich das Auto haben werde!
> Bei langen fahrten ist eine Automatik sehr angenehm und nimmt einem das hier auch schonmal genannte Stop-and-go fahren "ab".
> 
> Wenn ich meinen Spaß haben will, kaufe ich mir nen Handschalter das ist sicherlich sportlicher aber MEINESerachtens auf ner langen fahrt auch mehr "arbeit"...
> Und da ich meistens langstrecke fahre war die Automatik schon gewollt.


 
Naja, auf langen Strecken ist das Getriebe eigentlich irrelevant, da man auf der BAB sowieso nicht schalten muss.


----------



## Mosed (22. April 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Das Manuelle Schalten macht mir persönlich sehr viel Spaß. Besonders wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist



Und weil es ja so sportlich ist, haben alle Rennwagen Handschaltgetriebe mit Kupplungspedal - moment, da war was...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Vorteil auch im aktiven Fahren bei der Handschaltung, man kann mit dem Motor und antrieb spielen, z.B. Motor Bremse. Bei ner Automatik wird vorausschauendes Fahren kaum honoriert, die Karre wird kaum langsamer auch wenn man frühzeitig vom Gas geht weil man ausrollen lassen möchte.
> 
> ....
> 
> Dafür machen halt normale Ampelstarts mit Handschaltung weit mehr Spaß, weil man von ultragemächlich bis sportlich alles machen kann. Bei der automatik latscht man mehr oder weniger drauf und das Auto entscheidet, wie es beschleunigt.



Motorbremse funktioniert bei mir Prima. Ist natürlich alles eine Frage des Ganges. Und hat ja auch nichts mit dem Kupplungspedal zu tun, sondern rein mit der Gangwahl. Und den 2. Gang bei 80 km/h bekomme ich auch problemlos mit ner Automatik rein.  Ein Handschalter wird bei 60 km/h im 6. Gang auch kaum Motorbremsleistung haben. Muss man halt runterschalten.

Das mit dem Anfahren ist Übungssache am Gaspedal und eine Frage der Getriebesteuerung. Meine Automatik merkt sich den Fahrstil und passt sich an. Und je nachdem wieviel Gas ich gebe, dreht es die Gänge mehr oder weniger aus. Ich kann auch problemlos anschnecken, zügig anfahren oder nen Kavalierstart machen.



			
				IT-Passion schrieb:
			
		

> Ist für mich persönlich der absolute Horror im Stau ewig auf der Bremse zu latschen, obwohl die Fure doch eigentlich schon steht.



Szenario "Auto steht bereits": In den meisten Fällen steht man doch auch beim Handschalter auf der Bremse, wenn man steht, um ein Rollen zu verhindern. Ich sehe selten Fahrzeuge ohne aktive Bremsleuchten im Stand. 

Szenario "Auto rollt langsam": Beim Handschalter muss man die Kupplung schleifen lassen und eventuell etwas Gas geben. Bei der Automatik muss man die Bremse schleifen lassen. Da sehe ich keinen Vorteil für Manuell.


Klar - eine Wandlerautomatik mit offener Wandlerkupplung fährt sich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber ein DKG mit Schaltwippen oder so sehe ich da eig als sehr gute Wahl. Man kann schalten, wenn man möchte, muss es aber nicht. 

Aber ist natürlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und vermutlich auch der Kilometerleistung.


Manuell schalte ich meistens an Bergen. Die Automatik schaltet zwar alleine runter, wenn man bergrunter bremst. Aber manuell geht es natürlich genauer. Aber auch dafür brauche ich kein Kupplungspedal.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. April 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Szenario "Auto steht bereits": In den meisten Fällen steht man doch auch beim Handschalter auf der Bremse, wenn man steht, um ein Rollen zu verhindern. Ich sehe selten Fahrzeuge ohne aktive Bremsleuchten im Stand.



Ich wohne nicht in den Bergen insofern dient die Bremse zur negativen Beschleunigung nicht zum "ankern". Das es Menschen gibt die immer bremsen ist traurig, kann ich aber auch nichts für.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Szenario "Auto rollt langsam": Beim Handschalter muss man die Kupplung schleifen lassen und eventuell etwas Gas geben. Bei der Automatik muss man die Bremse schleifen lassen. Da sehe ich keinen Vorteil für Manuell.



Wenn du das so siehst, ist es gut das du Automatik fährst  .



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Klar - eine Wandlerautomatik mit offener Wandlerkupplung fährt sich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber ein DKG mit Schaltwippen oder so sehe ich da eig als sehr gute Wahl. Man kann schalten, wenn man möchte, muss es aber nicht.



Alle Doppelkupplungen und automatisierten Getriebe die ich bislang gefahren bin waren vom Spaßfaktor und Nutzwert eher die schlechtere Wahl als das manuelle Getriebe. Denn alle diese Getriebe haben eins gemein, sie entscheiden was passiert. Das will ich garantiert nicht. Für mich definiert sich der Spaß vom Fahren auch über die Kontrolle. Ich entscheide, das Fahrzeug macht es. Bei der Automatik kann man sich arrangieren aber wozu? Viel Geld zu bezahlen um sich dem Ding anzupassen? Garantiert nicht.

Da spar ich mir lieber den ein oder anderen Tausender beim Kauf, ein wenig was beim tanken. Und habe beim fahren mehr Spaß. Besser gehts kaum. Ein Freund von mir kaufte sich einen gebrauchtes 328er Coupé mit AT, dass war dann auch sein letztes Automatikffahrzeug, aktuelle fährt er ein 330er Cabrio MT und schwärmt mir ständig vor wie toll das ist. Ich kanns verstehen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Aber ist natürlich alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und vermutlich auch der Kilometerleistung.
> 
> 
> Manuell schalte ich meistens an Bergen. Die Automatik schaltet zwar alleine runter, wenn man bergrunter bremst. Aber manuell geht es natürlich genauer. Aber auch dafür brauche ich kein Kupplungspedal.



Mit dem Geschmack das stimmt. 
Mit der Laufleistung sehe ich entweder gleich oder genau umgekehrt. Als ich im Außendienst war war ich froh keinen "Behindertenmodus" zu haben.
Und hör damit auf das manuelle Gertriebe mit den sinnlosen Eingriffen der Automatik in den Dreck zu ziehen. Kein AT reagiert konstant auf die Bitten mit den Padels oder am Hebel. Mal ganz schnell, mal ewig verzögert. Das ist das Letzte.


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich wohne nicht in den Bergen insofern dient die Bremse zur negativen Beschleunigung nicht zum "ankern". Das es Menschen gibt die immer bremsen ist traurig, kann ich aber auch nichts für.


 
Wenn man es genau nimmt, machen diese Leute es aber genau richtig. Da du gemäß der StVO dazu verpflichtet dich so zu verhalten, dass kein anderer zu Schaden kommt oder behindert wird. Daher lernt man (sollte man zumindest) nicht umsonst schon in der Fahrschule, dass man bei stehendem Pkw auskuppelt und die Bremse tritt (oft wird auch die Benutzung der Handbremse gelehrt). Hier gilt der Gedanke, dass man beim Abrutschen von der Kupplung den Vorherfahrenden oder auch Fußgänger gefährdet. Eine weitere Pflicht gemäß StVO ist ja auch, dass das Fahrzeug zu jeder Zeit gegen das ungewollte wegrollen gesichert werden muss. Gerade in dem Punkt berichten oft Führerscheinprüflinge, dass sie durchgefallen sind, nur weil sie beim Anfahren einige Zentimeter rückwärts gerollt sind. Alles in Allem trockene Theorie - aber das richtige Verhalten.


----------



## 8800 GT (22. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und hör damit auf das manuelle Gertriebe mit den sinnlosen Eingriffen der Automatik in den Dreck zu ziehen. Kein AT reagiert konstant auf die Bitten mit den Padels oder am Hebel. Mal ganz schnell, mal ewig verzögert. Das ist das Letzte.


 
Dann scheinst du sehr schlechte Automaten gefahren zu sein oder hast was falsch gemacht


----------



## .::ASDF::. (22. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Vorteil auch im aktiven Fahren bei der Handschaltung, man kann mit dem Motor und antrieb spielen, z.B. Motor Bremse. Bei ner Automatik wird vorausschauendes Fahren kaum honoriert, die Karre wird kaum langsamer auch wenn man frühzeitig vom Gas geht weil man ausrollen lassen möchte.
> 
> ....
> 
> Dafür machen halt normale Ampelstarts mit Handschaltung weit mehr Spaß, weil man von ultragemächlich bis sportlich alles machen kann. Bei der automatik latscht man mehr oder weniger drauf und das Auto entscheidet, wie es beschleunigt.



Die Motorbremse funktioniert bei mir auch ziemlich gut mit einer Automatik und man merkt das der Wagen richtig abremst. Bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten bringts aber nichts mehr.
Wie man losfährt entscheidet wohl immer noch der Fahrer sowohl bei Handschaltung oder Automatik. Mit ein wenig Gefühl kann man auch mit Automatik langsam oder halt schnell losfahren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit der Strategie muss man aber immer eine sinnlose Gedenksekunde mit einplanen, da die Automatik nicht ansatzlos von n (oder P) auf D losfährt. Mach tmir wenigestens keinen Spaß.


Es gibt aber auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Bei meinem Onkel (BMW 5er Gran Turismo) schaltet sich automatisch die Handbremse ein sobald der Wagen steht. Wenn man wieder losfahren möchte muss nur Gas geben und der Wagen fährt direkt los.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alle Doppelkupplungen und automatisierten Getriebe die ich bislang gefahren bin waren vom Spaßfaktor und Nutzwert eher die schlechtere Wahl als das manuelle Getriebe. Denn alle diese Getriebe haben eins gemein, sie entscheiden was passiert.


Ein ordentliches DKG wie z.B. im Porsche Boxter macht genau das, was der Fahrer will und zwar konstant. Darüber hinaus kann die Schaltzeit manuell kürzer/ sportlicher oder langsamer/ komfortabler eingestellt werden. Im Sport-Modus schaltet es so schnell und sauber, wie es wohl kaum ein Mensch mit Handschaltung könnte. Die einzigen zwei Punkte die gegen das DKG (im Porsche) sprechen sind zum Einen das automatische Schalten in den nächsten Gang beim Erreichen des roten Bereichs und zum Anderen das fehlende Kupplungspedal, was aber eigentlich nur für Drifts sinnvoll nutzbar wäre. Wenn es nur ums sportliche, schnelle Fahren ginge, ist ein DKG oder sequentielles Getriebe die bessere Wahl. Mehr Spaß hat man, aber möglicherweise mit einer Handschaltung.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 2. iDrive ist eher ein schlechtes Beispiel für Multimedia im Auto. Da ist jedes "Schrott"-Handy überlegen. Aber auch da gilt alles was vom Fahren ablenkt ist während der Fahrt verboten.


Davon abgesehen, dass die ConnectedDrive-Dienste den funktionalen Umfang eines "normalen" Handys bei weitem übertreffen, kann das BMW-Konzept so schlecht nicht sein, wenn man sich ansieht, mit welchem Eifer Mercedes und Audi dabei sind, vergleichbare Dienste in ihre Fahrzeuge zu bringen. Den Schritt mit SIM-Chip im Auto mussten sie halt aus Zeitgründen auslassen.
Generell stimmt es natürlich, dass durch die extrem langen Entwicklungszeiten der Headunits jedes 400 EUR-Handy mehr bietet. Das geht jedem Automobilhersteller so.



> 3. Wenn man Autos kauft und sie einem nicht zulaufen, dann kann man sich aussuchen was einem gefällt. Und ein Auto mit schlechter Schaltung würde mir z.B. nicht gefallen, also auch nicht gekauft.
> Bei Dienstwagen habe ich den Anspruch nicht. Aber mein Arbeitswerkzeug hat mit persönlichem Spaß eher wenig zu tun. Schließlich habe ich auch keine Couch im Büro sondern einen Stuhl  .


Natürlich, aber es soll ja Leute geben, für die nur eine Marke in Frage kommt. Und wenn diese Marke dann eben nicht so tolle Schaltgetriebe verbaut, muss der Käufer damit leben, wenn er unbedingt so ein Fahrzeug will.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und weil es ja so sportlich ist, haben alle Rennwagen Handschaltgetriebe mit Kupplungspedal - moment, da war was...


Naja, sequentielle Renngetriebe usw. sind dann wieder ein anderes Kapitel. Und es gibt ja durchaus Fahrzeuge, wo der Pilot zumindest beim runterschalten Kuppeln muss.



> Motorbremse funktioniert bei mir Prima. Ist natürlich alles eine Frage des Ganges. Und hat ja auch nichts mit dem Kupplungspedal zu tun, sondern rein mit der Gangwahl. Und den 2. Gang bei 80 km/h bekomme ich auch problemlos mit ner Automatik rein.  Ein Handschalter wird bei 60 km/h im 6. Gang auch kaum Motorbremsleistung haben. Muss man halt runterschalten.


Das schon, aber ich denke mal, wenn jemand mit Automatik fährt, hat er nicht dauernd Lust, in die manuelle Gasse zu schalten und die Arbeit dann doch selbst zu machen. Ich war bisher jedenfalls immer zu faul dazu. 
Wobei es sicher auch viele Leute gibt, die bei Handschaltung nicht runterschalten sondern schön im 4. oder gar 5. Gang an die Ampel hinbremsen. Ich versuche halt auch im Stadtverkehr möglichst wenig Energie in die Scheiben zu jagen, daher nerven mich auch Leute, bei denen sekündlich die Bremse aufleuchtet. Hm, ich will Spur wechseln -> Bremse. Hm, da vorne ist die Ampel rot in 400m Entfernung -> Bremse. Hm, der vor mir wird etwas langsamer. Ich muss vom Gas. Wohin mit dem Fuß? Ah ja -> Bremse.
Das schönste Gleichmäßigkeitsfahren mag nicht gelingen, wenn der Vordermann unnötig bremst und dann wieder Gas gibt. 


> Das mit dem Anfahren ist Übungssache am Gaspedal und eine Frage der Getriebesteuerung. Meine Automatik merkt sich den Fahrstil und passt sich an. Und je nachdem wieviel Gas ich gebe, dreht es die Gänge mehr oder weniger aus. Ich kann auch problemlos anschnecken, zügig anfahren oder nen Kavalierstart machen.


Ja, da hatte ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Natürlich kann man auch mit nem Automatik supergechillt anrollen oder so starten, dass es einen in den Sitz drückt. Selber schon erfahren dürfen. 
Aber am meisten Spaß macht es mir halt, da selber nacheinander die Gänge reinzuschnalzen und mit den Pedalen zu spielen. Der beste Beweis dafür, dass immer auf "D" zu langweilig ist, sind ja die Schaltwippen und manuellen Schaltgassen.  



> Szenario "Auto steht bereits": In den meisten Fällen steht man doch auch beim Handschalter auf der Bremse, wenn man steht, um ein Rollen zu verhindern. Ich sehe selten Fahrzeuge ohne aktive Bremsleuchten im Stand.
> 
> Szenario "Auto rollt langsam": Beim Handschalter muss man die Kupplung schleifen lassen und eventuell etwas Gas geben. Bei der Automatik muss man die Bremse schleifen lassen. Da sehe ich keinen Vorteil für Manuell.


IM stehen sehe ich da auch keinen Nachteil. Gut, wenns eben ist, gehe ich vorsichtig von der Bremse, nachdem der Gang raus ist, und wenn der Wagen nicht sollt, stell ich den Fuß hinter die Pedale. Aber viele machen es nicht, und wenn es einer tut und dir dann lustig entgegenrollt ist das natürlich auch nicht optimal. P beim Automatikfahrzeug ist natürlich bei Rollgefahr wegen Gefälle umso angenehmer.
Bezgl. Bremse "schleifen" lassen: Insbesondere im Stop-and-Go kann man halt das Schleppmoment nutzen. Beim Handschalter isst das ja eindeutig mehr Aufwand, nur um kurz den ersten Gang einzulegen und ne Autolänge vor zu rollen, da kuppelt man meist eh sofort wieder aus. 



.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Die Motorbremse funktioniert bei mir auch ziemlich gut mit einer Automatik und man merkt das der Wagen richtig abremst. Bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten bringts aber nichts mehr.


Ich kenns halt vom aktuellen 7er, wenn du da 100 auf der Landstraße fährst und gehst vor der Ortschaft einfach nur vom Gas, passiert weit weniger als in einem Fahrzeug mit Handschaltung. Natürlich kann man in beiden fällen den Effekt deutlich steigern, indem man manuell tätig wird und niedrigere Gänge wählt. Afaik wird aktuell daran gearbeitet, den Motorbremseffekt ohne Gangwechsel bei Automatik zu verbessern.


> Es gibt aber auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Bei meinem Onkel (BMW 5er Gran Turismo) schaltet sich automatisch die Handbremse ein sobald der Wagen steht. Wenn man wieder losfahren möchte muss nur Gas geben und der Wagen fährt direkt los.


Geht natürlich bei elektronischer Handbremse, aber die haben halt nur größere Modelle.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. April 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt, machen diese Leute es aber genau richtig. Da du gemäß der StVO dazu verpflichtet dich so zu verhalten, dass kein anderer zu Schaden kommt oder behindert wird. Daher lernt man (sollte man zumindest) nicht umsonst schon in der Fahrschule, dass man bei stehendem Pkw auskuppelt und die Bremse tritt (oft wird auch die Benutzung der Handbremse gelehrt). Hier gilt der Gedanke, dass man beim Abrutschen von der Kupplung den Vorherfahrenden oder auch Fußgänger gefährdet. Eine weitere Pflicht gemäß StVO ist ja auch, dass das Fahrzeug zu jeder Zeit gegen das ungewollte wegrollen gesichert werden muss. Gerade in dem Punkt berichten oft Führerscheinprüflinge, dass sie durchgefallen sind, nur weil sie beim Anfahren einige Zentimeter rückwärts gerollt sind. Alles in Allem trockene Theorie - aber das richtige Verhalten.


 
Naja, also wenn ich im Fahrzeuge sitze und nicht wie der letzte Fahranfänger mit eingelegtem Gang und getrettener Kupplung auf grün warte bremse ich garantiert nicht. Wozu auch? Ich bin ja da, wenn sich wider erwarten ein Berg aus dem Nichts erhebt kann ich meine Floße ja immer noch drauflatschen. Leider (oder zum Glück) haben sich vor meinen Augen noch keine größeren Erdverschiebungen ergeben, insofern paßt es schon.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du sehr schlechte Automaten gefahren zu sein oder hast was falsch gemacht



Kann sein. War alles dabei von der 7G Tronic in der E-Klasse über die ZF 6 Gang im A8, A6, 5er, 6er, 7er bis hin zu den alten Tiptronik Getrieben im Audi A3, A4, A6 mit 5 Stufen. Auch die japanische Version im Lexus kenne ich. Wenn man drauf achtet, taugen die im direkten Vergleich mit einem manuellen Getriebe nichts. Wenn man sowieso ein AT Fan ist, dann freut man sich womöglich eher über ein paar Padels oder sowas. Das automatisierte Getriebe im Aston Martin war ganz lustig aber auch das würde ich nicht kaufen, da es ja ein richtiges Getriebe zur Auswahl gibt.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ein ordentliches DKG wie z.B. im Porsche Boxter macht genau das, was der Fahrer will und zwar konstant. Darüber hinaus kann die Schaltzeit manuell kürzer/ sportlicher oder langsamer/ komfortabler eingestellt werden. Im Sport-Modus schaltet es so schnell und sauber, wie es wohl kaum ein Mensch mit Handschaltung könnte. Die einzigen zwei Punkte die gegen das DKG (im Porsche) sprechen sind zum Einen das automatische Schalten in den nächsten Gang beim Erreichen des roten Bereichs und zum Anderen das fehlende Kupplungspedal, was aber eigentlich nur für Drifts sinnvoll nutzbar wäre. Wenn es nur ums sportliche, schnelle Fahren ginge, ist ein DKG oder sequentielles Getriebe die bessere Wahl. Mehr Spaß hat man, aber möglicherweise mit einer Handschaltung.


 
Das DKG von Porsche kommt in der aktuellen AMS aber nicht wirklich gut weg. Dort gewinnt im Vergleich (Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche) das Ding von Audi. Dieses kenne ich hingegen zu genüge und es ist Dreck.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2011)

Kam gerade auf:
Braucht der Käufer von meinem Auto eigentlich die alten Schilder wenn er das Auto ummelden will? Denke nicht, oder?
(Fahrzeug ist nicht abgemeldet oder so, geht also nur drum den neuen Besitzer inkl. neuer Nummer eintragen zu lassen)


----------



## Adrenalize (25. April 2011)

Ich glaube bei einer Ummeldung schon, die müssen ja die Aufkleber von den Kennzeichen kratzen.
Alternativ musst du ihn abmelden, dann kann er ihn ohne die alten Kennzeichen wieder anmelden.


----------



## roadgecko (25. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei einer Ummeldung schon, die müssen ja die Aufkleber von den Kennzeichen kratzen.
> Alternativ musst du ihn abmelden, dann kann er ihn ohne die alten Kennzeichen wieder anmelden.


 
Genau so ist es. Spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## Mosed (25. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Optimum liegt irgendwo um die sechs Gänge. Wobei bei der aktuellen motorcharkteristik Entwicklung eigentlich auch 5 oder weniger reichen würden.



Aktuell sind 8 Gänge optimal nach den letzten Fachaufsätzen unter Berücksichtigung des Wirkungsgrades, die ich gelesen habe. Ich denke einer Fachzeitschrift wie der MTZ wird man da glauben dürfen. 
Sofern der Getriebewirkungsgrad durch das mehr an Gängen nicht so schlecht geworden ist, dass er die mehr-Gänge überwiegt ist der Verbrauch bis jetzt immer weiter zurückgegangen durch mehr Gänge (Oder halt durch die größere Spreizung, welche mehr Gänge benötigt/sinnvoll macht). 
(Theoretisch) Optimal wäre immer noch ein stufenloses Getriebe, aber der Kunde kommt ja nicht damit klar, dass die Drehzahl beim Beschleunigen konstant bleibt.

Daher bleibt man beim Stufengetriebe und wählt soviel Gänge wie im Bauraum unterzubringen sind und solange der Wirkungsgrad durch Reibung usw. nicht den Spritspareffekt zunichte macht.

Aktuell entwickelt ZF eine 9-Gang Automatik für den Quer-Einbau. Scheinbar haben die das Problem mit dem Wirkungsgrad im Griff. Wäre der 9. Gang sinnlos, würde ZF wohl eher die 8. Gang im Wirkungsgrad optimieren. Aber scheinbar bringt der 9. Gang spürbar was. 

Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass die Anzahl der Gänge an sich (Also rein der Zahl wegen) verkaufsentscheident ist, sondern, wenn überhaupt, der Verbrauch und die resultierende Dynamik . Kennst du jemanden, der Auto x gekauft hat, weil es 1 Gang mehr hatte als Auto y?


----------



## computertod (25. April 2011)

mal ne Frage:
ich bin grad dabei den Zündapp R50 Roller meines Opas wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen und habe ein kleines Problem mit Vergaser/Luftfilter.
und zwar bekommt das ding anscheinend, egal ob nur Luftfilter oder nur Luftfiltergehäuse drauf ist, nicht genügend luft, bzw. er zieht nicht mehr richtig. fahre ich komplett ohne Luftfilter und Luftfiltergehäuse zieht das ding wie sau, aber das ist ja auch nicht der sinn.
was kann ich da machen?
Luftfilter ist so ein rundes ding, was zwischen Vergaser und Luftfilter eingebaut wird


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. April 2011)

Haste den Vergaser mal neu  eingestellt?
Wenn der Roller lang gestanden ist, sollte man eh vor man ihn fährt, ihn mal komplett sauber machen, SPrich gaser und Luftfilter reinigen, Neue Mischung tanken, Benzinleitungen sauber machen und neuen Spritfilter einhängen, Flüssigkeiten wechseln etc...
Ansonsten Wird der Motor nicht lange freude machen


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei einer Ummeldung schon, die müssen ja die Aufkleber von den Kennzeichen kratzen.


Warum sollten die das müssen? 
Da die Antwort für mich eh zu spät kam:
Ich hab meine Schilder jedenfalls behalten und div. andere I-Net Quellen bestätigen das Vorgehen. Da wird auch davon gesprochen dass man, wenn überhaupt, gerade nach dem abmelden unter Umständen nach alten Kennzeichen gefragt wird.


----------



## Adrenalize (25. April 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum sollten die das müssen?


Davon bin ich ausgegangen bei den Beamten, dass die das machen wollen. Theoretisch könnte man mit den alten Kennzeichen sonst ja Schindluder treiben.


> Ich hab meine Schilder jedenfalls behalten und div. andere I-Net Quellen bestätigen das Vorgehen. Da wird auch davon gesprochen dass man, wenn überhaupt, gerade nach dem abmelden unter Umständen nach alten Kennzeichen gefragt wird.


Nach dem Abmelden sind doch die alten Kennzeichen ein Fall für die Tonne? Ich würde wetten dass in 99% der Fälle der Käufer die nicht mitbekommt. ein Händler packt ja wenn dann seine eigenen Kennzeichen dran für Probefahrten etc.
Meiner hatte ja ne Tageszulassung, da war halt der alte Fahrzeugschein nötig, der wurde einbehalten und der neue ausgedruckt. Das alte Kennzeichen steht dort ja mit drauf, da der Schein aber entwertet wurde, kann denen das blech doch auch egal sein.


----------



## computertod (25. April 2011)

@CPU-GPU
der Roller stand jetzt ~4 Jahre, Vergaser ist gereinigt, Luftfilter auch
und mit nem anderen Vergaser läuft das ding ja auch einwandfrei, allerdings hat der nen anderen Anschluss für den Luftfilter, sind aber beides 16er Bings


----------



## Birdy84 (26. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Optimum liegt irgendwo um die sechs Gänge. Wobei bei der aktuellen motorcharkteristik Entwicklung eigentlich auch 5 oder weniger reichen würden.


Cool, mit dem "eigentlich" relativierst du deine eigene Behauptung. Ich denke 5 Gänge sind bei aktuellen Wagen zu wenig, da die Drehzahl entweder bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten unnötig hoch ist (z.B. Skoda Oktavia 1,6) oder die Spreizung merklich zu Lasten der Beschleunigung geht (z.B. Opel GT).


----------



## nyso (26. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Alfa Romeo 159 Sport Wagon 2.4 JTDM ab Bj 2008?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. April 2011)

Bis auf das Cockpit (nicht mein Geschmack), ein sehr schöner Wagen. Wenns ein Kombi sein soll, find ich den Honda Accord Tourer auch schick, jedoch nur Executive Ausstattung (Leder, Xenon, usw. ). Ebenfalls ab Bj:08.
In der Vergangenheit hat sich Alfa in Punkto Zuverlässigkeit nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Aber da gibts ja sowieso keine Garantie (steckt man nicht drin). Das Fahrwerk ist erste Sahne.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich denke 5 Gänge sind bei aktuellen Wagen zu wenig, da die Drehzahl entweder bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten unnötig hoch ist (z.B. Skoda Oktavia 1,6) oder die Spreizung merklich zu Lasten der Beschleunigung geht (z.B. Opel GT).


 
Das bezieht sich auf aktuelle Motoren mit einem riesigen Drehzahl-/ Leistungsplateu. Für alte Motoren benötigt man viele Gänge da sie nur in einem relativ schmalen Drehzahlband eine gut nutzbare Leistung abliefern.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Bis auf das Cockpit (nicht mein Geschmack), ein sehr schöner Wagen. Wenns ein Kombi sein soll, find ich den Honda Accord Tourer auch schick, jedoch nur Executive Ausstattung (Leder, Xenon, usw. ). Ebenfalls ab Bj:08.
> In der Vergangenheit hat sich Alfa in Punkto Zuverlässigkeit nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Aber da gibts ja sowieso keine Garantie (steckt man nicht drin). Das Fahrwerk ist erste Sahne.


 
Ja, gerade die Zuverlässigkeit und Qualität bereiten mir Kopfzerbrechen, ist immerhin ein Fiat

Aber offensichtlich der einzige Sportkombi, auf den meine Frau und ich uns einigen könnten, auch wenn ich lieber was deutsches hätte. Aber bevor ich einen Renault Espace auf dem Parkplatz hinterm Haus stehen habe, nehme ich doch lieber so einen^^ Zumal der Motor des 2.4 JTDM echt lecker zu sein scheint.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. April 2011)

Gerade wa die Zuverlässigkeit angeht, wäre der Honda Top! Optisch kann er mit dem Alfa nicht mithalten, aber mit Vollausstattung (ca. 33 Mile) ein geiler Wagen. Motorenpalette ist halt unter aller Sau. 2 Benziner, 2 Diesel
180 Ps hat der stärkste Diesel. Aber wenn du dich in den Alfa verguckt hast, ist es sowieso schon Aus und Vorbei
Du weisst ja .....schöne Frauen und schöne Autos


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2011)

Bei mir sind 5 Gänge definitiv zu wenig. Bin bei 120 schon irgendwo um die 4000 wenn ich mal flotter unterwegs bin schon jenseits der 5000 was dann doch etwas stört.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Du weisst ja .....schöne Frauen und schöne Autos


 
Schöne Frauen hab ich genug
Fehlt halt nur nach das passende Auto fürs Weibchen und die beiden Kleinen
Wobei es ja passen würde, mein Weibchen ist ja Südländerin^^ Aus Bosnien kommt sie, genauso heißblütig wie ein Alfa


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Bei mir sind 5 Gänge definitiv zu wenig. Bin bei 120 schon irgendwo um die 4000 wenn ich mal flotter unterwegs bin schon jenseits der 5000 was dann doch etwas stört.


 
Entscheidend ist eben welcher Motor dranhängt. Ein SL65 AMG hat auch nur 5 Gänge. Was aber bei (gedrosselten) 1.000 Nm eben nicht so wild ist.
Wenn man wenig Leistung und/ oder Drehmoment hat, dann hilft es mit vielen Gängen den Motor bei Laune zu halten.

Mein relativ aktueller 2 Liter hat bei 100km/h knapp 2.000 Upm drauf bei 250 km/h etwa 4.600 Upm. Somit könnte ich rein rechnerisch deutlich über 300 km/h fahren. Leider spielt der Luftwiderstand oder die Motorleistung nicht mit  . Wobei die Werte dann auch für den 6. Gang gelten. Aber weitere Gänge würden nichts verbessern.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2011)

Was aber daran liegt dass dein Getriebe an sich ziemlich stark unersetzt ist. Im BMW Diesel komm ich bei 120 im 5. noch lange nicht über die 3000 (und den 6. Gang gibts auch noch).


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2011)

Jo ist mir schon klar. Ist ja bekannt, dass der 5. Gang bei dem Getriebe einfach viel zu kurz übersetzt ist.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (27. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Schöne Frauen hab ich genug
> Fehlt halt nur nach das passende Auto fürs Weibchen und die beiden Kleinen
> Wobei es ja passen würde, mein Weibchen ist ja Südländerin^^ Aus Bosnien kommt sie, genauso heißblütig wie ein Alfa


 
Na dann entscheidet ja sowieso die Frau, wir (ehem. Jugos) sin da etwas ....ähhhem....dickköpfig
Na dann haben wir ja was gemeinsam, bin ebenfalls auf Auto suche (ende des Jahres), bloß bin ich der Südländer, und meine Frau und die kleine Deutsch


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Jo ist mir schon klar. Ist ja bekannt, dass der 5. Gang bei dem Getriebe einfach viel zu kurz übersetzt ist.


 
Wie hoch ist denn bei deinem Wagen die VMax angegeben?


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2011)

189, lt Tacho pack ich ~195 muss mal aufs Navi schaun.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> 189, lt Tacho pack ich ~195 muss mal aufs Navi schaun.


 
Ok, dann müsstest du 189 km/h bei 6.300 Upm haben.
Insofern du nicht deutlich über 120 PS hast, dann wäre auch mit einem 7. oder 10. Gang nicht mehr drinn.


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2011)

Nene, 102. Es geht mir auch weniger um die Geschwindigkeit sondern um den Krach


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Nene, 102. Es geht mir auch weniger um die Geschwindigkeit sondern um den Krach


 
Das stimmt zwar. Aber angenommen du hättest einen 6. Gang, dann wäre die Höchstgeschwindigkeit wahrscheinlich nicht mehr möglich, da dann der Motor zu wenig Drehzhal hätte um seine maximale Leistung zu erbringen. Ich vermute mal das dein Motor auch so um die 6.000 Upm seinen Leistungszenit hat.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. April 2011)

Wäre es dann nicht möglich, den 5. Gang für Vmax bei hoher Drehzahl zu nehmen und den 6. Gang, um bei z.b. 130 km/h nicht schon mit 4000u/min zu drehen?
Dann schaltet man zum überholen oder für Vmax halt wieder runter.

Mein Clio hat mit dem TCE-Motor ja ein Leistungsplateau dank Turbo, aber halt trotzdem nur 5 Gänge, und wenn man z.b. bei 3000 u/min vom 4. in den 5. schaltet geht die Drehzahl kaum runter weil der 5. halt für Vmax ausgelegt ist, nehm ich mal an.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

Genau genommen sparen viel PS dann doch Sprit bei langen Autobahnfahrten, oder? Wenn man bei 230 kmH statt mit 100 PS bei 5000 Umdrehungen ist, sondern mit 200PS bei 2500 Umdrehungen. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht möglich, den 5. Gang für Vmax bei hoher Drehzahl zu nehmen und den 6. Gang, um bei z.b. 130 km/h nicht schon mit 4000u/min zu drehen?
> Dann schaltet man zum überholen oder für Vmax halt wieder runter.



Das Konzept war in den 80er recht beliebt. Da hatte man einen so genannten "Spargang". Welcher eben die Drehzhal senken sollte aber man konnte damit die VMax nicht mehr erreichen.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Mein Clio hat mit dem TCE-Motor ja ein Leistungsplateau dank Turbo, aber halt trotzdem nur 5 Gänge, und wenn man z.b. bei 3000 u/min vom 4. in den 5. schaltet geht die Drehzahl kaum runter weil der 5. halt für Vmax ausgelegt ist, nehm ich mal an.


 
Wenn Motor und Getriebe gut harmonieren dann bekommt man auch eine Spreizung hin welche keine großen Kompromisse beim Fahren nötig machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Genau genommen sparen viel PS dann doch Sprit bei langen Autobahnfahrten, oder? Wenn man bei 230 kmH statt mit 100 PS bei 5000 Umdrehungen ist, sondern mit 200PS bei 2500 Umdrehungen. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt?


 
Nö, du hast recht.
Ich benötige bei 211 PS im Mittel knappe 8,3 l/ 100 km.
Was nicht unwesentlich am Charakter des Motors/ Getriebe liegt. Dadurch das man zwischen Leerlauf und 4.200 Upm das max. Drehmoment und von 4.300 bis 6.000 die max. Leistung hat. Kann man die alltäglichen Geschwindigkeiten stets mit sehr geringen Drehzahlen bewerkstelligen.
Am extremsten merke ich das bei Autobahnetappen, da geht der Verbauch immer auf Werte zwischen 6 und 7 Liter runter. Man muss halt möglichst unter 4.000 Upm bleiben, was aber kein Problem ist, da das schon etwa 180 - 200 km/h sind.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

Und was hälst du persönlich vom 2.4L JTDM?
2.4 JTDM 20V 	2387 cm³ 	5 Zylinder 	147 kW (200 PS) 	400 Nm bei 2000/min 	8,4 s 	228 km/h 	6,8 l/100 km 	179 g/km
laut Wiki.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Konzept war in den 80er recht beliebt. Da hatte man einen so genannten "Spargang". Welcher eben die Drehzhal senken sollte aber man konnte damit die VMax nicht mehr erreichen.


Jup, hat nen ähnlichen Effekt wie das klassische Overdrive und gibt es heute z.B. noch beim Ford GT40. Für über 300km/h ist runter schalten angesagt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und was hälst du persönlich vom 2.4L JTDM?
> 2.4 JTDM 20V     2387 cm³     5 Zylinder     147 kW (200 PS)     400 Nm bei 2000/min     8,4 s     228 km/h     6,8 l/100 km     179 g/km
> laut Wiki.


 
Den 2,4er bin ich im Alfa 156 mal gefahren (war noch eine ältere Evolutionsstufe) und hat mir recht gut gefallen.
Klingt durch die 5 Zylinder recht gut, drückt ganz ordentlich von unten heraus und ist ein wirklich gut gemachter Motor.
Ich bin zwar vom Gesamtkonzept nicht der allergrößte Alfa Fan. Aber an den Motor würde ich mich gerne gewöhnen  .


----------



## Necrobutcher (27. April 2011)

Also ich brauch bei durchgehend ~130 (müsste da bei etwa 3500-3800 u/min rumdümpeln) ~6,3l Super/100km


----------



## Birdy84 (27. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf aktuelle Motoren mit einem riesigen Drehzahl-/ Leistungsplateu. Für alte Motoren benötigt man viele Gänge da sie nur in einem relativ schmalen Drehzahlband eine gut nutzbare Leistung abliefern.


Deine Aussage ist zwar richtig, aber ich beziehe mich bei den genannten Fahrzeugen auf Modelle aus diesem Jahrtausend!

Edit: 





nyso schrieb:


> Genau genommen sparen viel PS dann doch Sprit bei langen Autobahnfahrten, oder? Wenn man bei 230 kmH statt mit 100 PS bei 5000 Umdrehungen ist, sondern mit 200PS bei 2500 Umdrehungen. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt?


 Grundsätzlich muss das Fahrzeug Leistung x erzeugen um 230Kmh zu halten. Wie der Motor die Leistung erzeugt sollte theoretisch auch uninteressant sein, wichtig ist, wie effizient er arbeitet um die nötige Leistung zu erreichen.

@Olstyle: Der aktuelle GT von Ford heißt nur "GT", der erste der Reihe hieß "GT 40". Die Viper RT/10 und GTS haben auch einen extrem langen sechsten Gang zum Cruisen.


----------



## Nekro (27. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Also ich brauch bei durchgehend ~130 (müsste da bei etwa 3500-3800 u/min rumdümpeln) ~6,3l Super/100km


 5,4 l mit Mutta´s 1,4 Polo


----------



## roadgecko (27. April 2011)

Ich hab jetzt jemanden im Familienkreis mit einem Opel Corsa Diesel. Mit 45Liter Tank sind 900 bis 1000km Reichweite drin


----------



## fctriesel (27. April 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt jemanden im Familienkreis mit einem Opel Corsa Diesel. Mit 45Liter Tank sind 900 bis 1000km Reichweite drin


 Das schaff ich mit dem A4 TDI aber auch, aktuell stehen dort 4,9l/100km auf dem Zettel.


----------



## tobi757 (27. April 2011)

Mein Corsa GSI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Sehr schick. 
Machst du mal vom Fahrersitz aus ein Bild über die Schulter Richtung Heckfenster?
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Sicht nach hinten so ist.


----------



## tobi757 (27. April 2011)

Jo kann ich Morgen mal machen  

Hab auch noch ganz viele andere Bilder nur alle mit Kennzeichen drauf...


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2011)

Ja wirklich schön- auch die Felgen. Keine überdimensionierten möchtegern coole 20 Zöller wie sie leider immer wieder viele draufmachen


----------



## tobi757 (28. April 2011)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder mehr von Außen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (28. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder, Schöner Wagen


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. April 2011)

Warum wird eigentlich immer wegen dem Nummernschild rumgeheult? Fahrt ihr auch mit zensiertem Nummernschild rum?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2011)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Warum wird eigentlich immer wegen dem Nummernschild rumgeheult? Fahrt ihr auch mit zensiertem Nummernschild rum?


 
Eine Frage die ich mir auch schon häufig gestellt habe.


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. April 2011)

Oh man, immernoch das Gedönz mim Auspuff. Ist wohl das Hosenrohr das am Sack ist. Das Problem die Festzunageln dass das Problem schon bei Auslieferung war und kein normaler Verschleiß ist und er es wegen Gewährleistung zu reparieren hat wäre wohl nicht das Problem, ich denke mal spätestens wenn ich mim Anwalt drohe werden sie wohl spuren. Ich frag mich nur ob ich mir den Stress wirklich geben soll oder mir einfach auf Ebay nen Hosenrohr für 80€ hol und es selber tausche...


----------



## ich558 (28. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie dafür ein passender Schraubenschlüssel heißt? Und nein das ist nicht OT


----------



## roadgecko (28. April 2011)

Schaut fast aus wie eine Torx Schraube bin mir aber nicht zu 100 % sicher.


----------



## Witcher (28. April 2011)

das ist eine Normale Torx Schraube.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. April 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt jemanden im Familienkreis mit einem Opel Corsa Diesel. Mit 45Liter Tank sind 900 bis 1000km Reichweite drin


Ich schaff mit 5l mehr im Tank nicht mal die Hälfte!


----------



## ich558 (28. April 2011)

Alles klar danke


----------



## roadgecko (28. April 2011)

Mit 55 Litern komme ich ca auf 450km (Stadt). Ein bisschen geht zwar noch aber ich tanke dann doch bevor es mal zu spät ist 

Mein nächstes Auto wird aufjedenfall ein Turbo egal ob Diesel oder Benzin.


----------



## tobi757 (28. April 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mit 55 Litern komme ich ca auf 450km (Stadt). Ein bisschen geht zwar noch aber ich tanke dann doch bevor es mal zu spät ist
> 
> Mein nächstes Auto wird aufjedenfall ein Turbo egal ob Diesel oder Benzin.



Also ich kann nur positiv von meinem Corsa berichten.

Mein Corsa hat ein 1,6l Turbo mit 150PS und verbraucht ca. 10l in der Stadt...

Einziger Nachteil ist das Turboloch im unteren Drehzahlbereich...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2011)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Mein Corsa hat ein 1,6l Turbo mit 150PS und verbraucht ca. 10l in der Stadt...



Mein Audi hat einen 2 Liter Turbo mit 211 PS und verbraucht in der Stadt um die 8 Liter...



tobi757 schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil ist das Turboloch im unteren Drehzahlbereich...


 
Gott sei Dank ist mein kleiner Turbo davon verschont.


----------



## Low (28. April 2011)

12 Liter in der Stadt, also komme ich auch nur ~460 km mit 55Liter weit...


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. April 2011)

Wie verantwortungslos müssen Eltern eigentlich sein, um einem 18 jährigem Fahranfänger eine 150 PS Auto zu schenken? 

Die Antwort dazu findet ihr hier:

*EU plant PS-Verbot für Fahranfänger*


Wenn ich daran denke wie viele jugendliche Fahranfänger aus meinem Bekanntenkreis schon ihre ersten Autos mit über 150PS gegen einen Baum oder in die Leitplanke gerammt haben, weil sie ihr fahrerisches "Können" maßlos überschätzt haben, dann bin ich eindeutig für eine solche Regelung


----------



## Low (28. April 2011)

Ich bin 17  bzw 3 Monate noch


----------



## AeroX (28. April 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verantwortungslos müssen Eltern eigentlich sein, um einem 18 jährigem Fahranfänger eine 150 PS Auto zu schenken?
> 
> Die Antwort dazu findet ihr hier:
> 
> ...



Deshalb hab ich dank meinen Eltern nur 60ps. Kumpel von mir ebenfalls mit 140 ps angefangen. Paar Monate später überschlug er sich dank Schnelligkeit... 
Sein Glück nix passiert und das Auto totalschaden..


----------



## tobi757 (28. April 2011)

Falls du mich meinst ... 
Ich fahr nicht wie ein Gaskranken und vorm Baum setzen kannste jede Karre.
Das Problem ist nicht das Auto, sondern das die meisten Leute sich überschätzen. Ich fahre nicht Nachts auf irgendeiner Landstraße mit 150 km/h und riskier mein Leben.
Und geschenkt bekommen habe ich das Auto auch nicht ...


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. April 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Paar Monate später überschlug er sich dank Schnelligkeit...
> Sein Glück nix passiert und das Auto totalschaden..



Genau das ist auch die übliche "Vorgehensweise"


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2011)

Ich bin begleitet mit 200 ps gefahren, anschließend selbst mit 100 beim eigenen und über 300 wenn nen guter Freund Freitags lieber trinken wollte. Trotzdem lebe ich noch. Einen Unfall kann man mit jeder Motorisierung bauen. Am Grip etc Limit des Wagens fahren meistens eher die mit untermotorisierten Kleinwagen bzw die denen plötzlich viel mehr Leistung zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. April 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wie verantwortungslos müssen Eltern eigentlich sein, um einem 18 jährigem Fahranfänger eine 150 PS Auto zu schenken?
> 
> Die Antwort dazu findet ihr hier:
> 
> ...


 
Kompletter Unsinn, aber über solche Dinge tobe ich mich in anderen Foren aus.


----------



## belle (28. April 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wie verantwortungslos müssen Eltern eigentlich sein, um einem 18 jährigem Fahranfänger eine 150 PS Auto zu schenken?
> 
> Die Antwort dazu findet ihr hier:
> 
> ...


 
Es kann aber auch gefährlich sein zu wenig PS zu haben, also beim Überholen. Wenn man sogar ewig braucht um selbst den kleinsten LKW zu überholen, so ist es sicherer mit 150 PS schnell vorbei zu huschen... Ich finde, da ist besser jeder selbst gefragt (oder die Eltern). Es ist ja heutzutage (Verkehrsaufkommen) auch wesentlich gefährlicher mit einem kleinen Auto als mit einem großen, da sich die physikalischen Gesetze (Knautsch-Zone) nicht durch Airbag oder ESP aufheben lassen. Stellt euch doch mal einen 45 PS Ford Fiesta auf der Autobahn am Berg mit 80 km/h bei 130 km/h Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung vor, sowas ist viel schlimmer als 110 km/h mit einem 100 PS VW Passat (Marken waren nur Beispiele).


Ich bin Baujahr 83 und habe mir nach dem Bund einen Audi A4 1,8 l Turbo mit 150 PS gegönnt (Bj. 99, Holz, autom. Klima, 4x Airbag, Nebelscheinwerfer, 6x Boxen, Reifen 225/40 ZR18 12 Speichen A8 Design, 60.000 km, Santorinblau). Davor hatte ich einen normalen A4 1,8 l (von 50.000 bis 240.000 km, keine Probleme) und mein erstes Auto war ein Fiat Tempra Turbodiesel meines Opas.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. April 2011)

Wenn die das durchbringen kann ich meinen Job nicht mal mehr richtig machen! Dann dürfte ich nur noch 180er oder 200CDI fahren! Wie soll denn dass funktionieren! Azubis werden oft zum Kundenzurückfahren verwendet! Und diese Kunden fahren eben auch mal nen 500er!
Ich finde solche einschränkungen einfach lächerlich! Da ist man froh endlich Erwachsen zu sein, seine eigenen Entscheidungen zu treffen und dann kommen die alten Politiker und schreiben dir vor was du zu tun und zu lassen hast!!


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

_Jeder fünfte Tote ist offenbar zwischen 18 und 24 Jahren alt *und die  Crashs sollen vor allem mit hochmotorisierten Autos passieren.

*_In welcher Welt leben die? Sorry, aber die Jugendlichen die ich kenne träumen von Autos jenseits der 130PS, die meisten krakelen bei irgendwas um die 50PS-90PS rum, schon alleine wegen der Versicherung. Ich überlege z.B. stark, mir den Alfa mit 200PS zu holen, und werde dieses Jahr 23. Dumm nur das ich Frau und zwei Kinder habe, und sicher nicht wie ein bescheuerter Nachts durch die Gegend rase, am besten noch mit Kind im Auto Und trotzdem würde mich solch eine Einschränkung treffen. Solche flächendeckenden Einschränkungen sind absoluter Bullshit!

*Außerdem, was geht die EU das überhaupt an???* Wer kann sowas gut finden? Schonmal versucht eine 100W Glühbirne zu kaufen? Oder Lust bald Unsummen mehr für Wasser zu bezahlen??? Danke, EUdssr


----------



## Adrenalize (29. April 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch gefährlich sein zu wenig PS zu haben, also beim Überholen. Wenn man sogar ewig braucht um selbst den kleinsten LKW zu überholen, so ist es sicherer mit 150 PS schnell vorbei zu huschen... Ich finde, da ist besser jeder selbst gefragt (oder die Eltern). Es ist ja heutzutage (Verkehrsaufkommen) auch wesentlich gefährlicher mit einem kleinen Auto als mit einem großen, da sich die physikalischen Gesetze (Knautsch-Zone) nicht durch Airbag oder ESP aufheben lassen. Stellt euch doch mal einen 45 PS Ford Fiesta auf der Autobahn am Berg mit 80 km/h bei 130 km/h Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung vor, sowas ist viel schlimmer als 110 km/h mit einem 100 PS VW Passat (Marken waren nur Beispiele).


Bei dem Argument mit zu wenig PS stimme ich zu. Gerade als Fahranfänger auf der Landstraße vergisst man vielleicht mal runterzuschalten beim Überholen, und wenn das Fahrzeug dann einen kleinen Saugmotor hat, geht untenrum erstmal nichts und man verschenkt wertvolle Zeit, während der Gegenverkehr immer näher kommt.
Was das zweite angeht: Nicht auf die Größe kommt es an, sondern auf das Alter. Ein alter Kombi verletzt die Insassen im Crashtest weit mehr als ein moderner Kleinwagen, der vielleicht nur halb so lang ist und filigraner wirkt. Aktuelle Kleinwagen sind sehr hart und prallen eher ab beim Crash, die Kräfte fangen Gurt und Airbag ab. Ältere Oberklasse Limousinen sind weicher und verformen sich stärker, was früher ok war, war die Kleinwagen da noch nicht so hart waren.
Das Resultat ist, dass sich das ältere Fahrzeug dann extrem verformt, weil es den Großteil der Energie absorbiert. Dekra oder TÜV haben da iirc mal einen alten Oberklasse-Volvo frontal gegen einen Corsa oder was das war crashen lassen. Im Kleinen hätte man ein paar Schrammen und Zerrungen, im Großen evtl. ne Querschnittslähmung.

Das Problem bei Fahranfängern ist halt, dass ein älteres Fahrzeug mit mehr PS verlockender wirkt als ein ganz neues mit weniger PS. Besser wäre es aber, den Neuen zu kaufen, der crasht "gesünder". Der alte fährt sich dafür natürlich spaßiger und dynamischer. Hat aber dann oft kein ESP, weniger Airbags, keine extrasteife Fahrgastzelle usw.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wie verantwortungslos müssen Eltern eigentlich sein, um einem 18 jährigem Fahranfänger eine 150 PS Auto zu schenken?
> 
> Die Antwort dazu findet ihr hier:
> 
> ...



Sowas ist sicherlich nicht weit hergegriffen aber mit 150 PS ist man jetzt nicht zwangsläufig übermotorisiert! Ich bin 18 und darf oft mit dem 330 PS Wagen meiner Eltern in die Disco, zur Schule oder sonst wohin fahren und fahre nie riskant oder meine meinen Freunden etwas zu beweisen müssen! Es ist eher viel angenehmer beim Überhohlen nicht gleich das Pedal ganz durchdrücken zu müssen und genug Reserven zu haben. Nein ich fahre sogar langsamer als mit dem 110 PS Van meiner Mutter  Daher würde ich deine Aussage nicht allzu sehr veralgermeinern. Es kommt schon sehr auf den Karakter des Fahrers an. Selbst mit 100PS kann man 180 fahren von daher ist die Leistung nicht so sehr ausschalggebend

PS: Ich bin bedrunken (und nicht selbst heim gefahren) daher Fehler nicht bechten


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. April 2011)

Die scheiss EU-Politiker sollten lieber mal nachdenken wie man den Fahranfänger fördert, anstatt ihm alles zu verbieten und das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen !!!
Aber ist wieder typisch, um EU-Politiker zu werden muss man eine gewisse dummheit wohl mitbringen. Denn wenn die fahr"anfänger" sich dank ihnen nur solche alten, unsicheren, langsamen gurken leisten können, kaufen sie sich halt nach 2 jahren ne SUpersportler. Und ob das viel sicherer ist, sei dahingestellt....


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

Außerdem, die Statistik würde ich gerne mal sehen, die diese Behauptung belegt! Vermutlich sind diese "hochmotorisierten" Wagen einfach billig getunte Wagen, und damit verfehlt doch selbst die Idee schon das Ziel!


----------



## belle (29. April 2011)

@Adrenalize
Was passiert denn, wenn zwei relativ harte Kleinwagen zusammenprallen? Prall-Ball im Weltall! 

Aber im Prinzip gebe ich dir voll recht, ein neueres Auto mit weniger PS kommt besser als ein älteres mit mehr Leistung (auch in der Werkstatt).


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. April 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich selber Fahranfänger aber ich geb meinen Senf dazu. Ich hab den Führerschein seit 2 Jahren, anfangs mit nem Ford Ka gefahren und wischendurch nen Cmax (60 ps gegen  130). Das ist dann doch was anderes. Kleine Autos können gut zum üben sein. Aber meistens spielt bei vielen der "Schwanzvergleich" eine Rolle. Mehr PS = cooler. Fail sag ich nur. Ich hab mit nem Ka angefangen, damit lernt man mal so richtig das abschätzen von Entfernungen und überlegt dann schon 2 mal mehr zu überholen. Anders bei dem 130 PS C Max. Da tritt man einmal drauf und ist vorbei und man hat noch Reserven. 

Jetzt hab ich ein eigenes Auto  Nen Ford Fiesta Sport mit 96 PS. Perfektes Mittelding. Man muss gut abschätzen könenn und er hat auch genug PS  Frisst nur viel auf der Autobahn 

A
Also das mit dem PS Verbot kann ich teilweise unterschreiben. Die jungen Leute denken heute echt nicht mehr dran, dass sie nich alleine auf der Straße sind. Wer verantwortungsbewusst fährt, macht alles richtig.


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem PS Verbot kann ich teilweise unterschreiben. Die jungen Leute denken heute echt nicht mehr dran, dass sie nich alleine auf der Straße sind. Wer verantwortungsbewusst fährt, macht alles richtig.


 
Die Jugend war doch in jeder Generation seit der Steinzeit immer furchtbar, und hat sich nie einen Dreck um andere gekümmert. Und die Menschheit lebt immer noch! Ein großer Mann aus der Antike, glaube Aristoteles war es, hat mal sinngemäß gesagt, "Oh mein Gott, die Jugend von Heute, furchtbar", also diesen Standardspruch der Erwachsenen. Sowas ist vollkommen normal, und unsere Eltern, die heute mit dem Finger zeigen, sind in ihrer Jugend auch mit dem Mopped quer übern Acker, oder haben richtig gefährliche Sachen gemacht. Und unsere Großeltern waren da in ihrer Jugend ebenfalls kein Stück besser.


----------



## JC88 (29. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Fahranfängern ist halt, dass ein älteres Fahrzeug mit mehr PS verlockender wirkt als ein ganz neues mit weniger PS. Besser wäre es aber, den Neuen zu kaufen, der crasht "gesünder". Der alte fährt sich dafür natürlich spaßiger und dynamischer. Hat aber dann oft kein ESP, weniger Airbags, keine extrasteife Fahrgastzelle usw.


 
Es wird aber die wenigsten Fahranfänger geben die sich mit 18 oder jünger ein neues Auto kaufen können. Wenn dann wird es von den Eltern finanziert, und selbst das wird immer weniger. 

Ich selbst denke es ist völlig wurscht ob ich mit nem Audi sonst was 200PS und mehr mit 130 aus ner Kurve fliege oder mit meinem 55PS Corsa. Geht beides, endet beides schei_ße.

Was meiner Meinung nach wirklich geholfen hat ist das begleitende Fahren. Ich selbst war davon zwar nicht betroffen, aber ich merke es im Bekanntenkreis wie sehr sich Fahranfänger doch aufs Autofahren konzentrieren wenn ein Elternteil daneben sitzt


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

Mein Vater hat das mit mir gemacht, nachdem ich den Führerschein hatte^^ Die ersten Male mit den Autos meiner Eltern war er immer dabei, und das hat auch geholfen. Bissl gequält hat er mich zwar, aber nochmal viel gelernt^^


----------



## riedochs (29. April 2011)

Mein erstes Auto hatte 53PS. Inzwischen bin ich bei meiner privaten stärksten Motorisierung: 160PS im Scirocco. Mehr brauch ich nicht. Unser Familienbomber hat 130PS, langt auch vollkommen.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. April 2011)

belle schrieb:


> @Adrenalize
> Was passiert denn, wenn zwei relativ harte Kleinwagen zusammenprallen? Prall-Ball im Weltall!


So blöd es klingt, aber ja. die fliegen halt weiter auseinander als z.B. zwei aktuelle Oberklasse-Limousinen. Klar sind letztere auch schwerer, aber von der Optik her wird deren Front, Motorraum usw. stärker gestaucht sein als beim Kleinwagen. Bei den Kleinen hat man ja oft nur einen sehr schmalen Motorraum, der muss halt entsprechend steif sein, um Fahrer und Beifahrer nicht komplett einzuquetschen. Schau dir mal Crashtestfotos von älteren Fahrzeugen an, da wirst du in der Regel sehen, dass der Türrahmen der Vordertüren komplett verbogen ist, weil sich die Fahrgastzelle vorne stark verformt. Eben weil sie noch nicht so hart ist.



JC88 schrieb:


> Es wird aber die wenigsten Fahranfänger geben die sich mit 18 oder jünger ein neues Auto kaufen können. Wenn dann wird es von den Eltern finanziert, und selbst das wird immer weniger.


 Geld bei den meisten wohl mit *das* Kaufkriterium. Natürlich hat man als junger Mensch meist nicht so viel auf der hohen Kante wie jemand, der schon 5 Jahre arbeitet, aber dennoch ist halt die Frage, wie man es einsetzt. Nehmen wir 5000 EUR. Dafür gibts mit etwas glück einen halbwegs aktuellen Ford Fiesta, Seat Ibiza etc. die haben 4-5 Sterne NCAP.
Oder meinetwegen einen BMW 3er E36 Cabrio mit M-Paket und 6-Zylinder. Klar macht letzterer deutlich mehr her, hat aber nur 1 Stern NCAP (einer wurde aberkannt). Einfach weil das Design des Fahrzeugs aus einer Zeit stammt, wo es den NCAP noch nicht gab und die Fahrzeuge insgesamt weicher und weniger sicher waren.

Ist ein extremes Beispiel, aber man sieht sie ja immer noch rumfahren teilweise.  




> Ich selbst denke es ist völlig wurscht ob ich mit nem Audi sonst was 200PS und mehr mit 130 aus ner Kurve fliege oder mit meinem 55PS Corsa. Geht beides, endet beides schei_ße.


Das Problem sind ja nicht die PS, sondern die überhöhte Geschwindigkeit. Kurven und Bäume gibts auf der Landstraße, und dort ist 100 bzw. weniger je nach Stelle. Da kann man auch mit einem 60PS-Kleinwagen 120 fahren und abfliegen. Vorteil eines PS-starken BMWs oder Porsches wäre höchstens, dass deren Lenkung und Fahrwerk und Reifen insgesamt höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten zulassen, so dass man vielleicht gerade noch rumkommt.


> Was meiner Meinung nach wirklich geholfen hat ist das begleitende Fahren. Ich selbst war davon zwar nicht betroffen, aber ich merke es im Bekanntenkreis wie sehr sich Fahranfänger doch aufs Autofahren konzentrieren wenn ein Elternteil daneben sitzt


Ja, begleitendes Fahren ist gut, genau wie Fahrsicherheitstrainings. Da lernt man noch viel dazu.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> So blöd es klingt, aber ja. die fliegen halt weiter auseinander als z.B. zwei aktuelle Oberklasse-Limousinen. Klar sind letztere auch schwerer, aber von der Optik her wird deren Front, Motorraum usw. stärker gestaucht sein als beim Kleinwagen. Bei den Kleinen hat man ja oft nur einen sehr schmalen Motorraum, der muss halt entsprechend steif sein, um Fahrer und Beifahrer nicht komplett einzuquetschen. Schau dir mal Crashtestfotos von älteren Fahrzeugen an, da wirst du in der Regel sehen, dass der Türrahmen der Vordertüren komplett verbogen ist, weil sich die Fahrgastzelle vorne stark verformt. Eben weil sie noch nicht so hart ist.


 
Hart ist aber schlecht. Da irgendwer die Aufprallenergie bei eine Unfall absorbieren muss. Ist es nicht die Karosserie dann halt die Insassen.
Früher konnte man mit einer S-Klasse (W126) noch einen gusseisernen Poller umfahren ohne das sich irgendwas verbogen hat, heute wäre ein Auto vollkommen im Eimer bei so einer Kollision. Der Unterschied liegt aber bei der Insassenbelastung. Diese hat kontinuierlich abgenommen.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2011)

Ist ja auch physikalisch leicht zu erklären die Kraft die auf einem wirkt ist ja Masse*Beschleunigung sprich F=m*a. a=v/t d.h. wenn t möglichst groß ist wird a immer kleiner und daher geben aktuelle Autos leichter nach bzw. haben so ne Art Sollbruchstelle da sie bei einem Aufprall das tükische t höchstmöglich maximieren wollen


----------



## Birdy84 (29. April 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke wie viele jugendliche Fahranfänger aus meinem Bekanntenkreis schon ihre ersten Autos mit über 150PS gegen einen Baum oder in die Leitplanke gerammt haben, weil sie ihr fahrerisches "Können" maßlos überschätzt haben, dann bin ich eindeutig für eine solche Regelung


Wäre es nicht sinnvoller den Leuten/ Fahranfänger *richtig* zu zeigen wie man Auto fährt? Hat jemand in der Fahrschule Erfahrung im Grenzbereich gesammelt? Wenn ein Fahranfänger das in einem kontrolliertem Umfeld erfahren könnte, wären viele bestimmt abgeschreckt, wie wenig Kontrolle sie doch eigentlich haben.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hart ist aber schlecht. Da irgendwer die  Aufprallenergie bei eine Unfall absorbieren muss. Ist es nicht die  Karosserie dann halt die Insassen.
> Früher konnte man mit einer S-Klasse (W126) noch einen gusseisernen  Poller umfahren ohne das sich irgendwas verbogen hat, heute wäre ein  Auto vollkommen im Eimer bei so einer Kollision. Der Unterschied liegt  aber bei der Insassenbelastung. Diese hat kontinuierlich  abgenommen.


So sieht es aus. Richtige Geländewagen mit fettem Stahlrohrrahmen sind nicht unbedingt sicherer beim Unfall als ein Mini.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2011)

Fahrschülern zu zeigen wie man einen Benziner fährt wäre ja schon ein Fortschritt .


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fahrschülern zu zeigen wie man einen Benziner fährt wäre ja schon ein Fortschritt .


 
Kannst du mir sagen warum? (habe noch keinen Führerschein)
Ich finde es leichter ein Auto mit Diesel Motor zu fahren, als mit einem das einen Benzin Motor verbaut hat. 
Hat es damit etwas zu tun?


----------



## Birdy84 (29. April 2011)

Edit:





Olstyle schrieb:


> Fahrschülern zu zeigen wie man einen Benziner fährt wäre ja schon ein Fortschritt .


Das meine ich, selbst bei solchen Kleinigkeiten hapert es ja schon! Während der Fahrschule musst ich nicht eine Vollbremsung üben. Wie soll man da Gefühl fürs Autofahren bekommen?

@hirschi-94: Genau das ist der Punkt. Ein Turbo-Diesel hat auch bei sehr niedrigen Umdrehungen meistens mehr Drehmoment als Benziner mit Saugmotor, was das Anfahren deutlich vereinfachen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen warum? (habe noch keinen Führerschein)
> Ich finde es leichter ein Auto mit Diesel Motor zu fahren, als mit einem das einen Benzin Motor verbaut hat.
> Hat es damit etwas zu tun?


 Genau das ist ja das Problem. Als ich mit der Fahrschule fertig war konnte ich mit nem kurzhubigen Benziner weder vernünftig Schrittgeschwindigkeit halten(nein, vom Gas gehen und zuckeln lassen geht da nicht!) noch am Berg anfahren ohne dass der Motor aus geht.
Bin dann als ich rein Rechtlich Auto fahren konnte mit meinen Dad erst mal ein paar Stunden auf den Übungsplatz und erst dann mit dem Wagen begleitet zurück gefahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Als ich mit der Fahrschule fertig war konnte ich mit nem kurzhubigen Benziner weder vernünftig Schrittgeschwindigkeit halten(nein, vom Gas gehen und zuckeln lassen geht da nicht!) noch am Berg anfahren ohne dass der Motor aus geht.


 
Ich habe auf einem BMW 318i (E36) gelernt. Einschliesslich anfahren am Berg. Insofern hat mir die Fahrschule mehr als nur den Führerschein gebracht. Wobei ich mich auch geweigert hätte auf einer Ölheizung zu lernen. Bei den Preisen für Fahrstunden muss auch der Schluck Benzin mit drinn sein.


----------



## Tobucu (29. April 2011)

> Ich habe auf einem BMW 318i (E36) gelernt. Einschliesslich anfahren am Berg.


Dito 
Prüfung hatte ich aber auf Golf 3 TDI


----------



## Adrenalize (29. April 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Editas meine ich, selbst bei solchen Kleinigkeiten hapert es ja schon! Während der Fahrschule musst ich nicht eine Vollbremsung üben. Wie soll man da Gefühl fürs Autofahren bekommen?


Gefahrenbremsung in der Fahrschule sieht ja meist auch nur so aus, dass man sich eine leere Straße sucht und dann aus 30km/h mal voll in die Eisen steigt. Das ist zwar nett, und man sieht wenigstens einmal, wie weit das Bremspedal wirklich runter geht, aber in den Fahrtrainings macht man so Sachen wie Vollbremsung mit Spurwechsel, Vollbremsung mit doppeltem Spurwechsel (umfahren), Bremsweg bei verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten usw.

Dagegen ist die Bremsübung in der Fahrschule echt nur Kindergeburtstag, aber sie wird halt gezeigt, weil es der Prüfer verlangen kann während der Prüfung.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gefahrenbremsung in der Fahrschule sieht ja meist auch nur so aus, dass man sich eine leere Straße sucht und dann aus 30km/h mal voll in die Eisen steigt. Das ist zwar nett, und man sieht wenigstens einmal, wie weit das Bremspedal wirklich runter geht, aber *in den Fahrtrainings macht man so Sachen wie Vollbremsung mit Spurwechsel, Vollbremsung mit doppeltem Spurwechsel (umfahren), Bremsweg bei verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten* usw.
> 
> Dagegen ist die Bremsübung in der Fahrschule echt nur Kindergeburtstag, aber sie wird halt gezeigt, weil es der Prüfer verlangen kann während der Prüfung.


 
Alles vor 4 Wochen auf dem Gelände am Flughafen München gemacht.


----------



## AeroX (29. April 2011)

Ist sowas empfehlenswert? Son Fahrsicherheitstraining? 
Hört sich so an alsob du das gemacht hast. Meine eltern würden mir eins sponsern...


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2011)

Ich persöhnlich würde dran Teilnehmen. Von so einem Trainig kann man viel mitnehmen und lernen. Wenn man die Grenzen des Autos kennt und weiß wie es sich im Grenzbereich verhält ist man meiner Meinung nach auch sicherer auf den Straßen unterwegs


----------



## AeroX (29. April 2011)

Das dacht ich mir auch schon... wobei ich überlege da ich den schein schon 6 monate hab ob sich das das dann immernoch lohnt?
mfg


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2011)

Ich hab den 12 Monate und würde dran Teilnehmen. "Richtig" fahren lernt man erst wenn man an die Grenzen geht und im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr ist das so eine sache...


----------



## Witcher (29. April 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fahrschülern zu zeigen wie man einen Benziner fährt wäre ja schon ein Fortschritt .


 
Also in meiner Fahrschule bin ich mit nem Benziner mit Gasumbau (Mazda 6 gefahren wahlweise bloß mit Benzin. Als begründung warum das so ist hat mein Fahrlehrer gesagt es bring nichts wenn man Fahrschule mit dem Diesel macht da sich die meisten danach sowieso nen Benziner holen und die am anfang das teil dann häufig "verrecken" lasse.


----------



## roadgecko (29. April 2011)

Entweder man kann fahren oder nicht  Also wenn man einen Führerschein hatt und vom Umstieg von Diesel auf Benziner ständig abwürgt läuft was schief.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. April 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ist sowas empfehlenswert? Son Fahrsicherheitstraining?
> Hört sich so an alsob du das gemacht hast. Meine eltern würden mir eins sponsern...


 
Richtig hingehört. 
Also, um mal kurz deinen Kommentar von den 6 Monaten aufzugreifen: das ist (sorry) völliger Blödsinn, selbst wenn du deinen Schein schon 50 Jahre hast, würde ich dir ein solches Training trotzdem empfehlen. (Ich hatte meinen btw schon 15 Monate, hab es aber trotzdem gemacht.. )
Du lernst bzw. erfährst halt sehr intensiv, wie das Auto in nichtalltäglichen Situationen agiert, und wie du darauf reagieren musst, um es eben schnellstmöglich einzufangen. Das fängt mit schnellen Kurven an, geht über Abschätzen von Bremswegen, Vollbremsungen mit gleichzeitigem Ausweichen, Ausweichen auf kleinstem Raum bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten bis hin zu brutalem Untersteuern und Übersteuern. (Trainingsfahrzeuge -> alle 2 Monate neue Reifen)
Wenn du der Überzeugung bist, dass du nach 6 Monaten all diese Dinge schon gut genug beherrscht, um sie nicht noch einmal mit erfahrenen Profis durchgehen zu müssen, dann bringt dir das Training vermutlich wirklich herzlich wenig - ansonsten aber ist es für absolut jeden, ob jung oder alt, ob Anfänger oder langjähriger Führerscheinbesitzer, eine interessante, belehrende und größtenteils vollkommen neue Erfahrung.


----------



## AeroX (29. April 2011)

Hm, da hab ich wohl falsch gedacht.. 

Danke für die antworte.. werde es mir mal überlegen 

mfg


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2011)

So ein Autotraining kommt sich auch noch aber bei mir ist jetzt erst mal das führs Motorrad an der Reihe


----------



## Adrenalize (29. April 2011)

Ist beim Moped sicher nicht verkehrt. Biker werden ja leider nicht grundlos von Einigen als "Organspender" betitelt.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2011)

Oh ja wurde schon öfter nach einem Organspenerausweis gefragt


----------



## Tobucu (29. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Oh ja wurde schon öfter nach einem Organspenerausweis gefragt


 Da sollte man aufpassen was man Antwortet, könnte sein das der Fragesteller neue benötig und mit Sicherheit ein Stabileres Fahrzeug hat.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2011)

"Du sag mal haste zufällig noch ne gute Niere?" "Jo wieso?" "Ach nur so" Genau das wärs..... 
Oder man holt sich eine Gold Wing da hat man bis zur Golfgröße noch akzeptable Karten im Falles eines Unfalls


----------



## Dr. Cox (30. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist beim Moped sicher nicht verkehrt. Biker werden ja leider nicht grundlos von Einigen als "Organspender" betitelt.


 
Manche fahren aber auch leider genau so, als ob sie es gar nicht erwarten können ihre Organe so schnell wie möglich los zu werden. Gerade auf der AB ist das in letzter Zeit wieder besonders schlimm


----------



## nyso (30. April 2011)

In meiner Geburtsstadt gabs mal einen, der sagte immer, er will mal auf dem Motorad sterben.
Genau diesen Wunsch hat er sich dann selbst erfüllt, als er in der Innenstadt mit über 100 über die Brücke, dann weiter beschleunigt und mit ca 170 Sachen über die rote Ampel wollte. Da war dann aber dummerweise grad ein Van. Soll echt unschön ausgesehen haben.


----------



## Zoon (30. April 2011)

Naja gerade im Frühjahr ists gefährlich, viele Biker fahren im Winter auch nur "Blechdose" und im Frühjahr muss man sich wieder komplett neu ans Bike gewöhnen - also nicht nur das Bike Saisonfit machen vorallem auch sich selbst, das scheitert leider bei vielen.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. April 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Manche fahren aber auch leider genau so, als ob sie es gar nicht erwarten können ihre Organe so schnell wie möglich los zu werden. Gerade auf der AB ist das in letzter Zeit wieder besonders schlimm


In Paris fand ichs krass, wir waren dort mal auf Testfahrt im März, abends ca 18 Uhr, staute überall, und die Biker halt zwischen den Autos durch. Aber nicht wie ich es aus München kanne so mit 30km/h oder weniger, die schossen da mit 60 und mehr durch die Autoreihen. Das sah lebensgefährlich aus, so eng wie das war.


----------



## Mosed (30. April 2011)

Das Motorradfahrer sich an Ampeln gerne "vordrängeln" und sich noch irgendwie vor die Haltelinie vorquetschen ist ja nichts neues - aber letztens haben das zwei Radfahrer gebracht - wie Blöd muss man eigentlich sein? Selbst die mit ihren Rennrädern sind langsamer als die Autos und machen sich mit Absicht zu einem Verkehrshindernis. ^^ 
Fahren an zig stehenden Autos vorbei, stellen sich vor die Haltelinie - und eiern dann mit 30 km/h im Weg rum.


----------



## tobi757 (30. April 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das Motorradfahrer sich an Ampeln gerne "vordrängeln" und sich noch irgendwie vor die Haltelinie vorquetschen ist ja nichts neues - aber letztens haben das zwei Radfahrer gebracht - wie Blöd muss man eigentlich sein? Selbst die mit ihren Rennrädern sind langsamer als die Autos und machen sich mit Absicht zu einem Verkehrshindernis. ^^
> Fahren an zig stehenden Autos vorbei, stellen sich vor die Haltelinie - und eiern dann mit 30 km/h im Weg rum.


 
Hab ich auch schonmal erlebt war aber ein 25km/h-Roller


----------



## Dr. Cox (30. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> In Paris fand ichs krass, wir waren dort mal auf Testfahrt im März, abends ca 18 Uhr, staute überall, und die Biker halt zwischen den Autos durch. Aber nicht wie ich es aus München kanne so mit 30km/h oder weniger, die schossen da mit 60 und mehr durch die Autoreihen. Das sah lebensgefährlich aus, so eng wie das war.


 
Musst dann mal die Tür aufmachen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein Audi hat einen 2 Liter Turbo mit 211 PS und verbraucht in der Stadt um die 8 Liter...



... und ich frage mich seit Jahren, wie du das machst, ich hab den gleichen Motor im Auto und unter 10 Liter in der Stadt ist nicht möglich, dann müsste ich von Ampel zu Ampel schieben.
Die Karre schluckt nur mal, wenn man kurz beschleunigt, dann müsste man ohne Ladedruck beschleunigen, aber leider hat das Geld ja nicht für eine Ladedruckanzeige gereicht.


----------



## ich558 (30. April 2011)

Wiegt ein TT nicht deutlich weniger als ein A4 oder täuscht das?​


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Der TT ist auch sportlicher ausgelegt, also Getriebe, Übersetzung, Fahrwerk...


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2011)

... was aber wenig mit dem Verbrauch zu tun hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ... was aber wenig mit dem Verbrauch zu tun hat.


 
Aber mit der Fahrweise.


----------



## AeroX (30. April 2011)

> Aber mit der Fahrweise.


 
Der  mit dem verbraucht zutun hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Der  mit dem verbraucht zutun hat


 
So wird ein Kreis draus. 
Wenn ich mal einen TT Fahrer sehe, dann fährt der anders als ich und wenn ich einen TT Fahrer frage, was er verbraucht (ich kenne einen), dann merke ich, dass er mehr braucht als ich, was logischer Weise am Auto und damit an der Fahrweise liegt und daher halte ich 8 Liter in der Stadt für Schwachsinn.
Dann müsste man von Ampel zu Ampel rollen, nie beschleunigen und sehr vorausschauend fahren.
Hab das mal mit meinen OPC probiert. Geht schon, man kommt auf rund 7 Liter, aber dann fährt man langsamer als einer mit einem Roller. Und "Fahrspaß" (das ist ja immer die Aussage von IT) ist was anderes.


----------



## ich558 (30. April 2011)

@*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2555-whoosaa.htmlWhoosaa
Wie und warum hast du meinem Post geändert??? Das können doch nur Mods und Admins! Das geht ja mal gar nicht..

*


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> @*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2555-whoosaa.htmlWhoosaa
> Wie und warum hast du meinem Post geändert??? Das können doch nur Mods und Admins! Das geht ja mal gar nicht..
> 
> *


 
Geil, ne? 
Habe des schon an die Mods weitergeleitet, dürfte hoffentlich gleich zurückgesetzt werden, ansonsten editiere den Post bitte nochmal zu was da vorher stand.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2011)

Ist  nicht der stärkste TT der mit 1,8 Liter mit 180 PS? Den gibt selbst Audi innerstädtisch mit 11,1 Liter an.  Ob dann ein auf über 200 PS getunter TT nur 8 Liter verbrauchen soll. Ich weiß nich... Aber ein guter Wert wäre es


----------



## ich558 (30. April 2011)

Was vorher dort stand waren sowieso nur ne Hand voll Wörter und sind auch nicht wichtig aber mich würde interessieren wie du das gemacht hast


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Der stärkste TT ist der R, wenn ich nicht irre.
Den Motor, den IT meint, ist der 211PS Motor. Ich hab den gleichen im A4 drin.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2011)

Nope, der aktuelle TT hat nichtmal einen 180 PS Motor, der Vorgänger hatte so einen, war aber lange nicht die stärkste Motorisierung. Ein Blick auf Wikipedia dürfte alle Fragen beantworten. 

@ quanten: Entweder TT S, oder TT RS. 

@ ich: Sorry, bleibt mein Geheimnis.


----------



## roadgecko (30. April 2011)

Das hier sind die beiden stärksten TT Modelle:

Audi TT 1998 - 2006 

3.2 Quattro 



Spoiler



Motordetails         
                                                kW (PS)             
                              184 (250)             

                                            Hubraum             
                              3189 ccm             

                                            Zylinder             
                              6             

                                            Höchstgeschwindigkeit             
                              250 km/h             

                                            Beschl. 0-100Km/h             
                              6,30 s             

                                                        Gänge/Getriebeart             
                              6/Manuelles Getriebe             

                                                    Antrieb             
                              Allrad permanent             

                                            Drehmoment             
                              320 Nm



Audi TT 2006 - Heute

TT RS 2.5 Quattro



Spoiler



Motordetails         
                                                kW (PS)             
                              250 (340)             

                                            Hubraum             
                              2480 ccm             

                                            Zylinder             
                              5             

                                            Höchstgeschwindigkeit             
                              250 km/h             

                                            Beschl. 0-100Km/h             
                              4,50 s             

                                                        Gänge/Getriebeart             
                              6/Manuelles Getriebe             

                                                    Antrieb             
                              Allrad permanent             

                                            Drehmoment             
                              450 Nm



Noch Fragen ?


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2011)

Echt. Ich dachte immer, bei "nur" 180 PS ist da Ende der Fahnenstange.   Dinge gibts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Der Durchschnittsverbrauch laut EC Norm liegt bei 10 Liter in der Stadt und die EC Norm kann man in der Pfeife rauchen, weil sie im Labor erstellt wird.
11 Liter halte ich da für Wahrscheinlicher und das kommt mit dem hin, was ich verbrauche und ich beschleunige in der Stadt praktisch nie, ich schwimme so im Verkehr mit und rolle an eine rote Ampel ran, wenn ich sie von weitem sehen kann, also Fahrspaß hab ich so gesehen nicht, aber das will ich auch nicht.

Aber 8 Liter und Fahrspaß? Nee, sehe ich nicht, kenne ich auch nicht von einem anderen TT Fahrer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. April 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wiegt ein TT nicht deutlich weniger als ein A4 oder täuscht das?


 
Das stimmt.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ist  nicht der stärkste TT der mit 1,8 Liter mit 180 PS? Den gibt selbst Audi innerstädtisch mit 11,1 Liter an.  Ob dann ein auf über 200 PS getunter TT nur 8 Liter verbrauchen soll. Ich weiß nich... Aber ein guter Wert wäre es



Beim erscheinen des TT (1998) war der 180 PS TT die kleinstmögliche Motorisierung. Im Jahr 2000 fuhr ich den 225 PS quattro mit einem mittleren Verbrauch von 11,1 Liter/ 100 km. War aber zu 90% eine sparsame Fahrweise.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nope, der aktuelle TT hat nichtmal einen 180 PS Motor, der Vorgänger hatte so einen, war aber lange nicht die stärkste Motorisierung.



"Nichtmal" ist gut. Es gibt derzeit einen 1.8er mit 160 PS, den 2 Liter mit 211 PS, den alten 2 Liter im TTS mit 272 PS und den 2,5 Liter im RS mit 340 PS.
Wie erwähnt der 180 PS war zu Beginn die Basismotorisierung. Nach Einführung des Roadsters wurde noch der ganz kleine 1.8T nachgeschoben, mit 150 PS.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Echt. Ich dachte immer, bei "nur" 180 PS ist da Ende der Fahnenstange.   Dinge gibts.


 
Wie gesagt, das war vor 13 Jahren die Basismotorisierung.


Was den Verbrauch des Aktuellen angeht, den kann ich per Spritmonitor belegen, da ich dort haarklein jede Betankung angebe. Zu beachten ist auch das er am Anfang etwas höher war, bedingt durch die Einfahrphase.

Hier der Link: Detailansicht: Audi - TT - TT Roadster 2.0 TFSi - Spritmonitor.de

Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich eher "sportiv" fahre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich eher "sportiv" fahre.


 
Zum Glück kenne ich dich nicht. 

Die 8,26 sind aber der absolute Durchschnitt, nicht das, was du in der Stadt brauchst.
Wenn man viel über Land fährt oder Autobahn und dort relativ gleich (mit Tempomat), dann verbraucht man weniger, aber in der Stadt mit 8 Liter, keine Chance, das kaufe ich dir nicht ab.


----------



## ich558 (30. April 2011)

Habe vorher in meinem Kaff ein ganz seltenes sehr sprotliches Auto mit Doppelauspuff von Suzuki gesehen finde es ab im www niergens. Weis jemand welches ich meine?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Kann auch Marke Eigenbau sein.


----------



## ich558 (30. April 2011)

Stimmt aber falls dem so ist war das sehr gute Arbeit. Hat ausgesehen als wäre es Serie.
edit: Hab in gefunden- omg der Name ist ja bombe  Von Vorhen sieht er jetzt nicht so toll aus aber von hinten hätte ich ihn auf mehr PS geschätzt.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> "Nichtmal" ist gut. Es gibt derzeit einen 1.8er mit 160 PS, den 2 Liter mit 211 PS, den alten 2 Liter im TTS mit 272 PS und den 2,5 Liter im RS mit 340 PS.
> Wie erwähnt der 180 PS war zu Beginn die Basismotorisierung. Nach Einführung des Roadsters wurde noch der ganz kleine 1.8T nachgeschoben, mit 150 PS.


 
Falsch verstanden. Mit "nicht mal einen 180 PS Motor" bezog ich mich auf Scholle, und wollte ausdrücken, dass er sich bei den Nummern ganz stark getäuscht hat - der aktuelle TT hat überhaupt keinen Motor, der exakt 180 PS bringt, nur der Vorgänger hatte so einen.



ich558 schrieb:


> Stimmt aber falls dem so ist war das sehr gute Arbeit. Hat ausgesehen als wäre es Serie.
> edit:  Hab in gefunden-  omg der Name ist ja bombe  Von Vorhen sieht er jetzt nicht so toll  aus aber von hinten hätte ich ihn auf mehr PS geschätzt.


 
Bwahaha, wie diese fetten Auspuffrohre das ziemlich hässliche Auto vollends verunstalten..


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Die Karre kenne ich nicht mal, kauft hier wohl keiner, aber die Endrohre schraube ich mal ab und klebe sie mir an die Wand, wenn ich so einen Wagen mal sehe.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Falsch verstanden. Mit "nicht mal einen 180 PS Motor" bezog ich mich auf Scholle, und wollte ausdrücken, dass er sich bei den Nummern ganz stark getäuscht hat - der aktuelle TT hat überhaupt keinen Motor, der exakt 180 PS bringt, nur der Vorgänger hatte so einen.



Ich wusste noch nicht mal, dass es bei dem Auto in der zwischenzeit ne zweite Auflage gibt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich wusste noch nicht mal, dass es bei dem Auto in der zwischenzeit ne zweite Auflage gibt.


 
Man merkt schon, dass Autos dein "Ding" sind  .


----------



## Arthuriel (30. April 2011)

Schlimmer wäre es gewesen, wenn er gefragt hätte, ob Autos diese neumodischen Gefährte seien, die ohne Pferde angetrieben werden können.

P.S.: Ich selber hätte das mit dem TT auch nicht gewusst *schnell bei Wikipedia guck*:lol.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Man merkt schon, dass Autos dein "Ding" sind  .



Die Interessanten schon...  

Alle anderen gehen mir halt relativ weit am Südpol vorbei!


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. April 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Interessanten schon


 
Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach interessant?


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2011)

Oh Leute, jetzt geht das wieder los..


----------



## Zoon (30. April 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> In Paris fand ichs krass, wir waren dort mal  auf Testfahrt im März, abends ca 18 Uhr, staute überall, und die Biker  halt zwischen den Autos durch. Aber nicht wie ich es aus München kanne  so mit 30km/h oder weniger, die schossen da mit 60 und mehr durch die  Autoreihen. Das sah lebensgefährlich aus, so eng wie das war.



Ist ganz normaler Straßenverkehr da - obwohl mehr Chaos im so  durchreguliertem D scheints da doch ganz prächtig zu funktionieren.  Da  gibts auch Taxis wo du aufm Bike als Sozius mitfährst und die schlängeln  genauso durch die Autos durch, als Nervenkitzel druchaus zu empfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

In Paris parkt man auch immer ohne angezogener Handbremse, denn einige quetschen sich noch in Parklücken und schieben die stehenden Autos so lange an, bis es passt.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Mai 2011)

Am besten ist der Kreisverkehr um den Arc de Triomphe, wer da bremst hat schon verloren. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lay8aZlsbB0

Wir sind mit den getarnten BMWs dann auch mal durch damals.


----------



## ich558 (1. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die Karre kenne ich nicht mal, kauft hier wohl keiner, aber die Endrohre schraube ich mal ab und klebe sie mir an die Wand, wenn ich so einen Wagen mal sehe.



Hehe aber du must bedenken dass es es ein Suzuki ist. Bezogen auf dir restlichen Modelle ist er der "schönste"


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2011)

@ITpassion: Du tankst E10? Bei dir hätte ich eher auf Vpower oder andere Benzinsorten mit hohen Oktanwerten getippt.

Der Verkehr in Paris ist doch noch ok. Versucht es mal in Shenyang (Norden Chinas), das ist wirklich krass.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @ITpassion: Du tankst E10? Bei dir hätte ich eher auf Vpower oder andere Benzinsorten mit hohen Oktanwerten getippt.


 
Mein Motor ist auf 95 Oktan ausgelegt, da könnte ich auch 130 Oktan tanken und es würde sich nichts ändern. Im übrigen hat E10 96,5 Oktan auch wenn's nichts bringt.

VPower und Co. ist eher was für Esoteriker, ich neige dazu mit dem Kopf zu entscheiden  .


----------



## STSLeon (1. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Verbrauch aus? Wir haben im Stadtverkehr einen höheren Verbrauch festgestellt und deswegen tanken wir das normale Super (Grenze zu Bayern )


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dir mit dem Verbrauch aus? Wir haben im Stadtverkehr einen höheren Verbrauch festgestellt und deswegen tanken wir das normale Super (Grenze zu Bayern )


 
Ich habe zwischen 0 und 2 % mehr Verbrauch, bei einem bis zu 11 Cent geringerem Preis geht die Rechnung in jedem Fall auf. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt das man mit Ethanol bis zu 10% mehr Motorleistung hat (bei 100%igem Ethanol), dann ist es ein Win-Win-Situation  . 
Der einzige Nachteil ist das E10 zu mehr Wasser verbrannt wird. Wer weiß wieviel Gramm pro Liter mehr bei E10 zu E5 gewinnt einen Lutscher  .


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Am besten ist der Kreisverkehr um den Arc de Triomphe, wer da bremst hat schon verloren.


 

In diesem Zusammenhang auch sehr beachtlich... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p0CkupZZkwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mosed (1. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt das man mit Ethanol bis zu 10% mehr Motorleistung hat (bei 100%igem Ethanol), dann ist es ein Win-Win-Situation


 
Aber auch nur, wenn die Motorsteuerung entsprechend angepasst wird. Beim Wechsel von Super auf E10 hat man einen Leistungsverlust - aber wohl auch nur im Bereich von 1-2%. Manche meinen was zu bemerken.

Wo kostet E10 denn 11 cent weniger? Das meinst du aber in Bezug auf SuperPlus?! Das ist ja voll krass. Ich kenne nur die Standard 6-8 cent, die Super halt schon immer/lange gegenüber Super günstiger war. An den meisten Tanken ist Super und E10 ja gleich teuer. Teilweise ein paar Cent weniger. Das sind dann vermutlich die 11 cent?!


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn die Motorsteuerung entsprechend angepasst wird. Beim Wechsel von Super auf E10 hat man einen Leistungsverlust - aber wohl auch nur im Bereich von 1-2%. Manche meinen was zu bemerken.



Das ist leider falsch.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wo kostet E10 denn 11 cent weniger? Das ist ja voll krass. Ich kenne nur die Standard 6-8 cent, die Super Plus halt schon immer gegenüber Super teurer war.


 
Bei uns. War bisher aber auch die extremste Differenz. In der Regel sind es zwischen 5 und 8 Cent.


----------



## Mosed (1. Mai 2011)

Du bist da nur der einzigste der das behauptet.

Um Ethanol ausnutzen zu können, muss der Motor was mit der höheren Klopffestigkeit anfangen können. Ist das gleiche wie mit Ultimate etc. (Bei Ultimate behauptest du sogar selber, dass es nichts bringt)
Der Energieinhalt von Ethanol ist ein Drittel niedriger als bei Benzin und Ethanol enthält bereits Sauerstoff. Entsprechend ist auch der Mindestluftbedarf anders.

Ist in gewisser Weise wie bei Erdgas. Ohne Änderungen Leistungsverlust. Mit Anpassung von Ladedruck und Motorsteuerung Leistungsgewinn.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Um Ethanol ausnutzen zu können, muss der Motor was mit der höheren Klopffestigkeit anfangen können. Ist das gleiche wie mit Ultimate etc. (Bei Ultimate behauptest du sogar selber, dass es nichts bringt)
> Der Energieinhalt von Ethanol ist ein Drittel niedriger als bei Benzin und Ethanol enthält bereits Sauerstoff. Entsprechend ist auch der Mindestluftbedarf anders.


 
Der Ausgleich der geringeren Energiedichte kommt zum Großteil aus der kontrollierteren und besseren Verbrennung. Mit Anpassung des Zündzeitpunktes auf die höhere Klopffestigkeit erfolgt dann auch noch eine Leistungssteigerung. 
In Brasilien (dort fährt man mit Flexifuel) stehen 2 Leistungsangaben in den Papieren, die höhere ist beim Betrieb mit Ethanol. 

Wie auch immer. Bei uns kommt man mit Verwendung von E10 auf die gleiche Leistung wie mit E5 (oder E0). In fortschrittlicheren Ländern bekommt man noch ein Leistungsplus.


----------



## Mosed (1. Mai 2011)

Die FlexiFuel Fahrzeuge haben ja auch ein Motorsteuergerät, dass die Ethanolmischung erkennt und eine entsprechende Zündzeitpunktkurve, Einspritzzeiten etc. fährt. Klar, dass dann die Leistung steigt.

Mal kleine Artikel zum Thema FFV: http://www.atzonline.de/Aktuell/Nac...ls-erfordern-exakt-angepasste-Dichtungen.html
http://www.atzonline.de/Aktuell/Nac...ab-Sommer-mit-neuer-E85-Topmotorisierung.html
Dabei im 2. Artikel auch das schon mal angesprochene Thema, dass die Motoren auch Hardwaretechnisch auf E85 angepasst werden: "Dazu zählen Kraftstoffleitungen aus rostfreiem Stahl, vergrößerte  Einspritzventile sowie eine spezielle Oberflächenbeschichtung des  Zylinderkopfes"


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nen Vogel im Auto .
Bei Lastwechseln gibt es ein sehr kurzes, hohes Quietschen. Ich fürchte ja dass das die Kupplung ist. Aber nach 80tkm ?!


----------



## moe (5. Mai 2011)

Macht sich das leistungstechnisch irgendwie bemerkbar?
Kannst du das Quietschen ungefähr orten?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2011)

Von der Leistung her machts 0 aus. 
Mehr als "vor mir" bekomm ich in den paar Millisekunde nicht geortet. Klingt zwar eher nach links, aber da sitz ich ja halt auch.


----------



## moe (5. Mai 2011)

Wenns sich mehr nach "vor dir" im Motorraum anhört, könnte es ein Keilriemen sein, wenns sich nach "vor dir" unterm Auto anhört (eher gedämpfter Ton), dann könnte es die Kupplung sein.
Aber da kommt auch noch mehr in Frage, wie z.b. das Ausrücklager, Kupplungsseil oder evtl sogar Schwungsscheibe.

Was hast du denn für ein Auto?


----------



## der_yappi (5. Mai 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Auto?


 
Und was für ein Motor?

Doch kein 1.4er TSI von VW 
YouTube - Scirocco 1,4 TSI Quietschen Magnetkupplung

SO hört sich nämlich mein Ibi FR an - bekanntes VW Problem


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2011)

Alter Volvo C70 mit 2.0t . Ein Kumpel der vorhin mal mit gefahren ist meinte das wäre nichts was sein V70 nicht auch gemacht hätte. Mal sehen was der Mechaniker bei Gelegenheit dazu meint.


----------



## X-2ELL (6. Mai 2011)

> Ich hab nen Vogel im Auto .
> Bei Lastwechseln gibt es ein sehr kurzes, hohes Quietschen. Ich fürchte ja dass das die Kupplung ist. Aber nach 80tkm ?!



genau das Problem habe ich auch.
Allerdings mach ich mir da bei meiner rennsemmel auch keinen Kopf. 
Ich habe einen polo 86c mit 325.000 auf der Uhr. Kupplung/Getriebe ist alles noch ungewechselt. Ich habe auch während des "quitschens" einen Leistungsverlust. Danach gibt es einen Ruck und dann gehts weiter. Naja Tüv ist in 4 Monaten und dann ist schluss.


----------



## Zoon (6. Mai 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Vogel im Auto .
> Bei Lastwechseln gibt es ein sehr kurzes, hohes Quietschen. Ich fürchte ja dass das die Kupplung ist. Aber nach 80tkm ?!



Da es ein Turbo ist und du Lastwechsel meinst, könnte das vom Turbolader das Überdruckventil sein (also das Blow Off... ). OK Tuningfans würden sich über das Geräusch freuen, aber wenns dich nervt evtl. das Ventil untersuchen lassen, die sind bei normalen nicht sportlich ambitionierten KFZ ja auch eher als geräuschlos arbeitend ausgelegt 

Variante 2 die Motorlagerung, bei Lastwechseln bewegt sich der Block ein wenig (ist auch gewollt) kann sein dass da so ein Lager quietscht.


----------



## Nekro (6. Mai 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Tüv ist in 4 Monaten und dann ist schluss.


 Hauptsache es ist nicht vorher Schluss und du eierst irgendwo vor  325 tkm für nen Steinpolo...uiui


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Mai 2011)

Bei uns ist der Preisunterschied E10 zu Super nicht so dolle. Das Shell Fuel Save Super kostet 1 Cent mehr als E10 (Oil!)

In der nächst größten Stadt (20km etwa) bei der Real Billigtankstelle ist der Sprit teilweise aber 10 Cent billiger als bei uns...


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Da es ein Turbo ist und du Lastwechsel meinst, könnte das vom Turbolader das Überdruckventil sein (also das Blow Off... ). OK Tuningfans würden sich über das Geräusch freuen, aber wenns dich nervt evtl. das Ventil untersuchen lassen, die sind bei normalen nicht sportlich ambitionierten KFZ ja auch eher als geräuschlos arbeitend ausgelegt
> 
> Variante 2 die Motorlagerung, bei Lastwechseln bewegt sich der Block ein wenig (ist auch gewollt) kann sein dass da so ein Lager quietscht.


Ein "Blow Off" wen ich vom Gas gehe?
Hab mal ein bisschen "experimentiert":
Im Stand ist das Geräusch nicht zu provozieren und mitunter scheint es die Seite zu wechseln. Wird wohl in Richtung Achse/Radlager gehen.


----------



## Nekro (6. Mai 2011)

Bei Lastwechseln bewegt sich der Block? 
Du meinst bestimmt die Sperre die verhindert, dass beim Gasgeben der Motor "nach hinten kippt" durch das Drehmoment.
Ich komme gerad nicht auf den Fachbegriff, aber das macht kein Quietschen sondern ein "klock" beim Gasgeben.  Wenn das kaputt ist dann hat der Motorblock etwas Spiel um "sich um seine eigene Achse" zu kippen, also eine Art pendeln.


----------



## Mosed (6. Mai 2011)

Meinst du vielleicht die Drehmomentstütze?


----------



## Zoon (7. Mai 2011)

Genau die.

Aber auch die lässt gewissen Bewegungsfreiraum des Motors gewollt zu, ne komplett steife Befestigung des Motors an der Karosserie würde nicht lange gut gehen.

Beim Porsche GT3 RS und Turbo ist die Lagerung des Motors sogar einstellbar, steifer für besseres Handling aufm Kurs, sowie soft für besseren Komfort auf der Straße.

Wenn also das ominöse Quietschen auch im Stand provozierbar ist dann wohl das, wenns nur während der Fahrt auftaucht, könnte das auch vom Antriebstrang herrühren - Antriebswellen oder auch Querlenker etc wenn die Buchsen richtig ausgenudelt sind....


----------



## Nekro (7. Mai 2011)

Oder vllt. der Keilriemen? Der quietscht auch gern mal rum...irgendwann.

Genau die meine ich


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie auch immer. Bei uns kommt man mit Verwendung von E10 auf die gleiche Leistung wie mit E5 (oder E0). In fortschrittlicheren Ländern bekommt man noch ein Leistungsplus.


Auch den Mini Cooper S Fahrer in Deutschland hat von E10 einen Vorteil, weil der Wagen damit sogar weniger verbraucht. Es kommt also auf die Motorsteuerung an, wie gut das E10 genutzt wird.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. Mai 2011)

Wer von euch war schon auf der Tuning World Bodensee??


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Oder vllt. der Keilriemen? Der quietscht auch gern mal rum...irgendwann.


Hab ich schon bei mehreren Autos hören "dürfen", das klingt deutlich anders.


Zoon schrieb:


> Genau die.
> 
> Aber auch die lässt gewissen Bewegungsfreiraum des Motors gewollt zu, ne komplett steife Befestigung des Motors an der Karosserie würde nicht lange gut gehen.


Mit dem (Vierscheiben-)Wankel geht es wohl nahezu. Meine zumindest mal sowas über den C 111 gelesen zu haben(und den folgenden Vibrationsschock als man dann auf einen eigentlich gut gelagerten und laufruhigen Diesel umgerüstet hatte).


> Wenn also das ominöse Quietschen auch im Stand provozierbar ist dann wohl das, wenns nur während der Fahrt auftaucht, könnte das auch vom Antriebstrang herrühren - Antriebswellen oder auch Querlenker etc wenn die Buchsen richtig ausgenudelt sind....


Wie gesagt: Im Stand ist da garnichts.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2011)

Nächste Woche 15.000er Inspektion - mal kucken wie die bei der Apotheke von Autohaus wird 
Die dürfen noch die Wasserpumpe tauschen (Garantiefall - siehe VW 1.4 TSI Magnetkupplung)

Wenn die was verbocken, gibts auf die Nase


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nächste Woche 15.000er Inspektion - mal kucken wie die bei der Apotheke von Autohaus wird
> Die dürfen noch die Wasserpumpe tauschen (Garantiefall - siehe VW 1.4 TSI Magnetkupplung)


 
Du fährst einen 1,4er TSi und lässt eine 15tkm Inspektion machen?
Das paßt irgendwie nicht zusammen, da der 1,4er bei 30tkm (oder 2 Jahren) seinen ersten Ölwechsel bekommt und bei 60tkm(oder 4 Jahren) seine erste Inspektion bekommt.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du fährst einen 1,4er TSi und lässt eine 15tkm Inspektion machen?
> Das paßt irgendwie nicht zusammen, da der 1,4er bei 30tkm (oder 2 Jahren) seinen ersten Ölwechsel bekommt und bei 60tkm(oder 4 Jahren) seine erste Inspektion bekommt.


 
Nope - in der Anleitung sind extra 15.000km oder 1 Jahr angegeben

Kann sein, das es früher (wo der Motor rauskam) so war wie du gesagt hast.
Aber iM ist es so wie geschrieben.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 30tkm (oder 2 Jahren)


 
So lange ohne Ölwechsel sollte kein Auto leiden, nicht mal ein VW.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> So lange ohne Ölwechsel sollte kein Auto leiden, nicht mal ein VW.


 
Longlife Intervalle werden seit etwa dem Jahr 2000 von allen gängigen Herstellern eingesetzt. Unter anderem hat auch ein aktueller Porsche Turbo den von mir beschriebenen Intervall. Entsprechend mein TT auch  .


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2011)

@ITpassion
Kannste hier gern nachlesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das trotz LongLife Öl...
Aber es gehört halt zum Programm.
Und solange der kleine Garantie hat wird es gemacht, wie vom Hersteller gesagt (danach, so wie ich mich kenne auch - der erste. eigene NEUwagen will ja schließlich pfleglich behandelt werden)


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @ITpassion
> Kannste hier gern nachlesen
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja bescheuert, wenn man den gleichen Motor in einem VW oder Audi fährt hat er Longlife. Hmm, das wäre für mich ein Ausschlußkriterium.
Vor allem da ich meine Autos oftmals vor der ersten Inspektion (Ölservice) tausche. Sprich so irgendwo um die 20.000 km.


----------



## JC88 (9. Mai 2011)

Mein neuer kleiner Flitzer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittwoch hol ich ihn ab.

Ist jetzt mein 3. Corsa. Diesmal ist es ein originaler GSi (Corsa B 1.6 16V) mit 109PS aus 1. Hand.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2011)

Ist halt bei SEAT so - gibt schlimmeres 

Wie es beim Fabia II RS, dem Polo GTI, dem 5er Golf GT, dem A1 oder dem Scirocco mit dem 1.4er TSI aussieht -> KP


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Mein neuer kleiner Flitzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schick!  Der zieht die Wurst vom Teller!


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schick!  Der zieht die Wurst vom Teller!


 
Naja ob 9,4 auf 100 km/h, bzw. 29,7 s auf 160 km/h "Wurst vom Teller ziehen" ist, weiß ich nicht. 
Zum Vergleich, die Ausgeburt der Langeweile, VW Passat TDI geht in 28,7 s auf 160 km/h.
Oder anders, das Spaßmobil für Fahranfänger (Golf GTi) benötigt 16,2 s auf 160 km/h.

Nur mal so als Relation....


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube das war auch ironisch gemeint Übrigens für die die sich ebenfalls für Beschleunigungsdaten interessieren gibts eine super Seite! 9ii.de einszweidrei.de free cars bikes road tests reviews buying guide 2010 2011


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Mai 2011)

Wie hier immer die finanziell eher unten angesiedelten Autos von manchen runtergezogen werden.. 
Zum kotzen, ernsthaft. Manche haben nicht so viel Geld über, andere sind mit so einem Auto zufrieden - und so eine abweisende Haltung hinterlässt kein gutes Bild von Autoliebhabern bei "Normalos", also bitte mal ein wenig halblang.

@ Topic:
Gestern meine persönliche Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 200 auf 220 (beides Tacho) hochgeschraubt. Man arbeitet sich langsam hoch..


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich weis nicht ob du mich (auch) damit meinst aber den Smiley hinter der Aussage habe ich jetzt mal als Ironie gedeutet. 

Wie meinst du das mit vmax hochgeschraubt? Tuning oder steile bergabgefahren? Für +20 km/h braucht man schon eine deutliche Steigerung an Power


----------



## fctriesel (9. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das paßt irgendwie nicht zusammen, da der 1,4er bei 30tkm (oder 2 Jahren) seinen ersten Ölwechsel bekommt und bei 60tkm(oder 4 Jahren) seine erste Inspektion bekommt.


 Bis zu, der Intervall ist dynamisch und wird vom Steuergerät mit Hilfe des TOG-Sensors berechnet.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Mai 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob du mich (auch) damit meinst aber den Smiley hinter der Aussage habe ich jetzt mal als Ironie gedeutet.
> 
> Wie meinst du das mit vmax hochgeschraubt? Tuning oder steile bergabgefahren? Für +20 km/h braucht man schon eine deutliche Steigerung an Power


 
Ich habe alle gemeint, die sich angesprochen fühlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, damit meinte ich das höchste, was ich jemals selber gefahren bin. 
Reserve hätte ich bis 250 gehabt, aber ich lasse es lieber langsam angehen. So Stück für Stück vortasten halt.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war auch ironisch gemeint



Nö. War nicht ironisch gemeint.   Schicker kleiner Flitzer!


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nö. War nicht ironisch gemeint.   Schicker kleiner Flitzer!


 
Meins isser nicht^^ Dann lieber nen Corsa A in sehr gutem Zustand, mit 400PS


----------



## JC88 (9. Mai 2011)

Hätte mir auch ein anderes, neueres, tolleres, schnelleres usw auto kaufen können. Aber wozu? Ich finds einfach nicht schön. Das ist nun mein 3. Corsa und ich würd mir auch noch nen 4. kaufen^^ich finds einfach affig wegen jedem besch*** mist in ne Werkstatt eiern zu müssen und fürn paar Müde schrauben hunderte von euros zu zahlen. Dafür ist mir mein verdientes Geld zu schade. Das kann ich auch selbst!

Abgesehen davon: Leistung kaufen kann sich jeder Mich beeindruckt es keinen Meter wenn sich jemand mitm TT oder sonst ein Werksgetuntes Auto auf der Autobahn meint an mir vorbeischieben zu müssen. Hauptsache coole Sonnenbrille, Arm raus und Tellerwäscher spielen


----------



## der_yappi (9. Mai 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Bis zu, der Intervall ist dynamisch und wird vom Steuergerät mit Hilfe des TOG-Sensors berechnet.


 
Ist / war nicht dynamisch bei mir.

Hieß von vorne herein (vom Händler UND in der Bedienungsanleitung / Bordbuch)
Inspektion bei 15k oder nach einem Jahr (je nachdem was zuerst eintritt)

Ist zumindest bei SEAT (und hier explizit beim Ibiza) so.

Auf der Homepage von VW sind aber die von IT genannten 30k oder 2 Jahre zu finden.

Warum da jetzt so der Unterschied ist  Keine Ahnung
Ist ja beides VAG


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Mai 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Leistung kaufen kann sich jeder Mich beeindruckt es keinen Meter wenn sich jemand mitm TT oder sonst ein Werksgetuntes Auto auf der Autobahn meint an mir vorbeischieben zu müssen. Hauptsache coole Sonnenbrille, Arm raus und Tellerwäscher spielen


 
Na da hat einer aber schicke Vorurteile  .
Mir ist egal wer was fährt. Nur wenn ich Begriffe wie Flitzer (nicht im Zusamenhang mit Fußballstadien) höre und dann kommt ein müdes 10 Sekunden Auto um die Ecke geeiert, dass stößt mir nunmal sauer auf.


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Warum da jetzt so der Unterschied ist  Keine Ahnung
> Ist ja beides VAG


 
Der Unterschied ist da weil Herr Winterkorn dass so will. Das Gleiche ist bei Skoda der Fall. Da wird auch das ein oder andere nicht angeboten um noch einen Abstand zu VW zu wahren. Im Scirocco sind es 2 Jahre oder maximal 30tkm beim 1.4er.

Was die WaPu angeht: mach dir keine große Hoffnung. Die fängt irgendwann wieder an zu quietschen. Wobei meine jetzt nach ca. 15tkm zu 99,9% nicht mehr quietscht.

Bei MT gibt es einen Thread das WD40 helfen soll. Ich habe es noch nicht versucht.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Mai 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist da weil Herr Winterkorn dass so will. Das Gleiche ist bei Skoda der Fall. Da wird auch das ein oder andere nicht angeboten um noch einen Abstand zu VW zu wahren. Im Scirocco sind es 2 Jahre oder maximal 30tkm beim 1.4er.
> 
> Was die WaPu angeht: mach dir keine große Hoffnung. Die fängt irgendwann wieder an zu quietschen. Wobei meine jetzt nach ca. 15tkm zu 99,9% nicht mehr quietscht.
> 
> Bei MT gibt es einen Thread das WD40 helfen soll. Ich habe es noch nicht versucht.



Schon selbst versucht mit dem WD40?

PS: Hab dich schon mal im anderen Forum unter dem Nick gesehen.
Hab mir gedacht: "der Nick kommt dir doch bekannt vor"


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2011)

Ich habe noch nicht versucht und werde auch derzeit darauf verzichten. Solange das Quietschen nicht wieder mehr wird.


----------



## Zoon (10. Mai 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Leistung kaufen kann sich jeder Mich beeindruckt es keinen Meter wenn sich jemand mitm TT oder sonst ein Werksgetuntes Auto auf der Autobahn meint an mir vorbeischieben zu müssen. Hauptsache coole Sonnenbrille, Arm raus und Tellerwäscher spielen



Ja den Typus kennt man solange es geradeaus geht auf dicke Hose machen, in kurvigen Geläuf aber nur auf der Bremse 

Ansonsten:

Schön wird der Corsa bleiben wenn du den wirklich orignal lassen tust, die GSi wurden entweder zur Unkenntlichkeit verbastelt, bei Diskounfällen geschrottet, sind weggegammelt oder eine Kombination aus all denen. Wenn damals beim Neukauf gleich ne ordentliche Hohlraumkonservierung gemacht wurde umso besser.

Der Corsa B meiner Schwester hatte ein gutes Feature, man konnte die Profiltiefe der Hinterreifen von Innen testen


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. Mai 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Mein neuer kleiner Flitzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wusste gar nicht, dass es den alten Corsa mit über 100PS gab. Na jedenfalls habe auch ich mit 1,6l angefangen, nur dass es bei mir Escorts waren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Mai 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ja den Typus kennt man solange es geradeaus geht auf dicke Hose machen, in kurvigen Geläuf aber nur auf der Bremse


 
So Luftpumpen kenne ich noch und nöcher. Mit 300 PS und mehr schön geradeaus beschleunigen aber in der ersten Kurve komme ich mit meinen rund 200 Pferdchen lockerst vorbei  .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> aber in der ersten Kurve komme ich mit meinen rund 200 Pferdchen lockerst vorbei


 
In der Kurve? Hoffentlich ist die Kurve übersichtlich.

Ich weiß nicht welche Sorte die schlimmere ist; die die auf übersichtlichen Geraden Vollgas gibt um anzugeben oder die die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste sich an einem vorbei drängelt, um nach einem Beinahecrash mit dem Gegenverkehr, einem zwei cm vor der stoßstange wieder einzuscheren. Jedenfalls ist die Erste weniger gefährlich. Eigentlich sollte ich besser Klappe halten, da ich selbst mal einen Kleinwagen mit 200PS hatte und kenne dieses Gefühl nur zu gut. Gegen solche wie CLS 500 oder 545i hatte ich dennoch keine Chance.

Ich kann dir versichern, dass du an soeinem mit 200PS auch nicht vorbei kommst, wenn der "Gegner" es, aus Lustmangel sich mit GTIs anzulegen, nicht zulässt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Mai 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern, dass du an soeinem mit 200PS auch nicht vorbei kommst, wenn der "Gegner" es, aus Lustmangel sich mit GTIs anzulegen, nicht zulässt.


 
Ich fahre keinen GTi (und auch keinen Flitzer). Und bisher hats ganz gut geklappt. Man muss halt die Grenzen der Technik kennen und im Idealfall noch seine eigenen, dann paßt es schon.


----------



## AeroX (11. Mai 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> @ Topic:
> Gestern meine persönliche Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 200 auf 220 (beides Tacho) hochgeschraubt. Man arbeitet sich langsam hoch..



Zu schade das mein Polo bei 190 abgeriegelt ist


----------



## Necrobutcher (11. Mai 2011)

Hier ein kleines Bild vom Wochenendausflug  (Ich bin rot von hinten). Nach 200km tut eim ganzschön de Gasfuß weh  und zum Thema Speed, ich glaube ich hab die 140 geknackt, leider hört der Tacho bei 120 auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (11. Mai 2011)

Hohlraumversiegelt ist er leider noch nicht (Halt Baujahr 94) aber das wird jetzt nachträglich gemacht. Hole ihn heute ab und dann wird er bis Sonntag auf die Bühne kommen und die kleinen Wehwechen werden weg gemacht! 

Viel dran verändern werde ich nicht. Eine andere Felgen/Reifen Kombination da er im moment auf 14" Stahlfelgen steht
Und ein strafferes Fahrwerk (diesmal ohne "Schleif, du Hu**"-Aufkleber xD) da das originale schon ziemlich ausgelutscht ist. Bilstein B14 schwebt mir da so vor...


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Mai 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Viel dran verändern werde ich nicht. Eine andere Felgen/Reifen Kombination da er im moment auf 14" Stahlfelgen steht
> Und ein strafferes Fahrwerk (diesmal ohne "Schleif, du Hu**"-Aufkleber xD) da das originale schon ziemlich ausgelutscht ist. Bilstein B14 schwebt mir da so vor...


 
Wenn da 14" Felgen drauf sind, dann wird (logischerweise) keine all zu große Bremsanlage verbaut sein. Insofern würde ich, wenn man denn schon basteln will, auf jeden Fall auf eine größere Bremsanlage upgraden. Da das die einzige Tuningmaßnahme ist, die wengistens mal die aktive Sicherheit erhöht.

Übrigens, ein härteres Fahrwerk kaut dir nur die Karosserie weich, damit tut man sich wohl keinen so übergroßen Gefallen.


----------



## JC88 (11. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn da 14" Felgen drauf sind, dann wird (logischerweise) keine all zu große Bremsanlage verbaut sein. Insofern würde ich, wenn man denn schon basteln will, auf jeden Fall auf eine größere Bremsanlage upgraden. Da das die einzige Tuningmaßnahme ist, die wengistens mal die aktive Sicherheit erhöht.
> 
> Übrigens, ein härteres Fahrwerk kaut dir nur die Karosserie weich, damit tut man sich wohl keinen so übergroßen Gefallen.


 
Die größere Bremsanlage habe ich hier schon liegen, keine sorge.

Und niemand hat etwas von einem brettharten Fahrwerk erzählt...


----------



## Zoon (11. Mai 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Gegen solche wie CLS 500 oder 545i hatte ich dennoch keine Chance.
> 
> Ich kann dir versichern, dass du an soeinem mit 200PS auch nicht vorbei  kommst, wenn der "Gegner" es, aus Lustmangel sich mit GTIs anzulegen,  nicht zulässt.



Solche waren ja nicht gemeint, sondern solche die mit den Einheitsgrauen  Vertreterkombi auf der Gerade gerne so von hinten drücken als wenn es  gälte den Getriebeölstand zu prüfen, vorbeiziehen aber sobalds irgendwie  kurvig wird die so lahm werden das man locker - ohne selbst darauf  anzulegen !- wieder aufgeholt hat.



JC88 schrieb:


> Hohlraumversiegelt ist er leider noch nicht (Halt Baujahr 94) aber das wird jetzt nachträglich gemacht. Hole ihn heute ab und dann wird er bis Sonntag auf die Bühne kommen und die kleinen Wehwechen werden weg gemacht!



ICh meinte ja auch ob das vom Vorbesitzer wo der Wagen damals neu gekauft wurde das gelich gemacht wurde, der Wagen ist wie du sagst von 1994, was ja zu den düstersten Jahren von Opel gehört - qualitativ gesehen.

Wenns jetzt geschehen soll, dann bitte vorerst erst die ganzen blühenden Landschaften entfernen, halte gleich mal ein paar Ersatzbleche, Schweißgerät und jemanden der Schweißen kann bereit.


----------



## JC88 (11. Mai 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> ICh meinte ja auch ob das vom Vorbesitzer wo der Wagen damals neu gekauft wurde das gelich gemacht wurde, der Wagen ist wie du sagst von 1994, was ja zu den düstersten Jahren von Opel gehört - qualitativ gesehen.
> 
> Wenns jetzt geschehen soll, dann bitte vorerst erst die ganzen blühenden Landschaften entfernen, halte gleich mal ein paar Ersatzbleche, Schweißgerät und jemanden der Schweißen kann bereit.


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

Der Wagen wird auf die Bühne gepackt...und das nicht um die gute Luft da oben zu genießen


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2011)

Aber warum kaufst du dir denn so einen alten Corsa, in den du noch so viel Geld stecken musst? Wäre es da nicht besser, gleich was neueres zu nehmen?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fahre keinen GTi (und auch keinen Flitzer). Und bisher hats ganz gut geklappt.



Dann wohl einen Motorrad oder was, dann gehts natürlich immer.


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2011)

Er fährt einen TT wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, und da auch nicht gerade das Einsteigermodell.


----------



## Seabound (11. Mai 2011)

Halt nen Flitzer!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Etwas ohne Nutzen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Halt nen Flitzer!


 
Ich (und mein Auto) nicht.
Flitzer ist für mich entweder ein bekloppter Nackter der quer durch ein Stadion rennt oder ein kleines recht schnelles Auto.
Da ich dann doch eher die Buchse ausserhalb meiner Wohnung anlasse, trifft ersteres nicht zu. Und da mein Auto über 18 Sekunden auf 180 km/h benötigt ist er auch noch die ein oder andere Sekunde von einem Flitzer entfernt.


----------



## JC88 (12. Mai 2011)

Also 1. weil kaum Geld da rein Stecke, das meiste ist einfach nur Arbeit, aber da es mein Hobby ist brauche ich die nicht zu zählen und 2. kann es sich auch lohnen.
Einfaches Beispiel:

Meinen 2. Corsa vor 3 Jahren habe ich für 500 € gekauft. War völlig runtergeritten die karre. Ich habe da bei Lust und Laune am Wochenende und schlechtem Wetter ein halbes Jahr lang immer mal wieder was dran gemacht und als dann das nächste Auto anstand den Wagen für 1400€ verkauft. An Neuteilen, bzw. Austauschteilen kamen ca. 250€ rein.


----------



## Nekro (12. Mai 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Die größere Bremsanlage habe ich hier schon liegen, keine sorge.


 
Größere ist nicht Groß. Bei 14" Zwiebelringen passt nunmal keine große Bremsanlage rein


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Mai 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Größere ist nicht Groß. Bei 14" Zwiebelringen passt nunmal keine große Bremsanlage rein


 
Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2011)

So viel PS und Gewicht das er eine riesige Bremsanlage braucht, hat der Corsa nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## JC88 (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass eine andere Felgen/Reifen-Kombination drauf kommt!
Und wenn ich eine größere Bremsanlage fahren möchte ist es logisch das man sich vorher um die passenden Felgen Gedanken macht! Es muss auch alles noch TÜVbar sein. Bringt mir garnichts wenn ich eine 300+ Bremse einbaue die Felgen nicht mehr drauf passen und der TÜV auch kein "Go" gibt.


----------



## Nekro (12. Mai 2011)

Wofür baust du eigentlich eine größere Bremsanlage ein, andere kaputt oder nur so?
Und welche Felgen kommen jetzt drauf?


----------



## JC88 (12. Mai 2011)

die alte ist verschlissen linke Seite hat Probleme mit dem Bremskolben und die Bremsschläuche müssen auch gewechselt werden.

Felgen bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Habe im moment die OZ Superturismo WRC in 16" ausgeguckt. Aber die OZ Crono HT gefallen mir auch sehr gut, wobei es die leider nicht mehr gibt. (Nur noch als Crono III ab 19")


----------



## roadgecko (12. Mai 2011)

Falls du was leichtest suchst kann ich dir die OZ SuperLegera ans Herz legen die sind sehr leicht (aber auch nicht billig). Ein bisschen merkt man das schon, natürlich nicht wenn man die Top Motorisierung des ein oder anderen deutschen Premium herstellers hat


----------



## Nekro (12. Mai 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> natürlich nicht wenn man die Top Motorisierung des ein oder anderen deutschen Premium herstellers hat


 Ist das Neid? Lass doch einfach diese nervigen Sticheleien...


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Mai 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Ist das Neid? Lass doch einfach diese nervigen Sticheleien...


 
Afaik meinte er damit, dass man das geringe Gewicht bei einem leichten Auto merkt, bei einem schweren Auto mit starkem Motor fällt es allerdings nicht so sehr ins .. Gewicht.


----------



## roadgecko (13. Mai 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Afaik meinte er damit, dass man das geringe Gewicht bei einem leichten Auto merkt, bei einem schweren Auto mit starkem Motor fällt es allerdings nicht so sehr ins .. Gewicht.


 
Genau so ist es. Ich weiß noch nicht einmal was für ein Auto Nekro hat keine Sorge. Das War eher so darauf bezogen wenn man sich zwischen Audi TT RS und S5 nicht entscheiden kann *hust*


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2011)

Hat hier jemand auch einen 306 2.0 GTI S16? 

Da meine Eltern ein neues Auto kaufen bekomm ich den wohl günstig, bin letzthin gefahren, ist das normal bei Peugeot das der einen Wendekreis von ca. 20m hat?

Oder ist da was Defekt oder fehlt sogar was ?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2011)

Der wird wohl Einschlagsbegrenzer für die (im Vergleich zu den kleineren Versionen) breiten Räder drin haben.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Mai 2011)

Der Fiesta ST hat auch einen recht großen Wendekreis. Wird wohl an den breiteren Reifen liegen so wie Olstyle es gesagt hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2011)

sers leute, bin auch mal wieder hier 
Und zwar möcht ich mir in den nächsten wochen ein Auto kaufen, nen 106er Peugeot.
Nun hab ich 2 angebote, von dem ich eure meinung wissen möchte, welchen ihr nehmen würdet.
Den roten hab ich schon angeguckt und probegefahren, scheint soweit alles in ordnung und nachvollziehbar zu sein.
Was denkt ihr, ist der blaue seinen aufpreis wert?

Hier mal die 2 angebote:

Peugeot 106 Crystal 77.800 Km ABS Servo Top-Zustand als Kleinwagen in Rugetsweiler

Peugeot 106 Filou TÜV neu + Klima! als Kleinwagen in Friedrichshafen


----------



## Tobucu (15. Mai 2011)

@ CPU-GPU
Denke mal der Rote geht in Ordung, wenn du 4 Türen und Klima nicht brauchst.
Sonst mal probe fahren.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2011)

jo, ich schau dass ich den blauen nächste woche noch probefahren kann.
5türig ist er übrigens nicht, da hat sich der verkäufer wohl verklickt^^


----------



## Zoon (16. Mai 2011)

Versuch doch den blauen auf den Prreis des roten runterzuhandeln, vorallem hat der ja auch gute 20TKM mehr auf der Uhr - das sollte den "Aufpreis" für Klima und ZV wieder rausreißen..


----------



## newjohnny (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre nen Nissan Micra ^^. Geringe Spritkosten+ Schülerdasein verträgt sich gut..
Für die Innenstadt steht noch ein Piaggio Zip 50 Roller und ne Simson unterm Dach  .


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

Die Mutter von ner Ex von mir fuhr nen grünen Micra. Erinnert mich immer an meine Jugend, wenn ich so ne Karre sehe. Micras, eines meiner absoluten Traumautos. Leider pass ich da nicht rein. 
 Schade. Sonst hätte ich vielleicht so nen grasgrünen Frosch!


----------



## Falk (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte das Wochenende das Vergnügen, einen aktuellen 525d zu bewegen - ist das normal, dass der so ein ausgeprägtes Turbo-Loch hat? Erst passiert nicht viel, dann irgendwo > 2.000 rpm hört man ein rauschen (als würde der Motor einatmen) und dann geht es plötzlich auch richtig vorwärts... irgendwie nervig. Die nicht aufgeladenen Reihensechser waren da irgendwie leichter zu steuern mit dem Gasfuß bzw. nicht so plötzlich am Gas dann...


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Wochenende das Vergnügen, einen aktuellen 525d zu bewegen - ist das normal, dass der so ein ausgeprägtes Turbo-Loch hat?


 
Das liegt an der extremen Turboabhängigkeit des Motors.
Bedeutet: Kein Ladedruck = keine Leistung.


----------



## Falk (19. Mai 2011)

Mhm, verstehe. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so nervig ist, selbst im Stadtverkehr. Der 730Ld, den Sixt das Wochenende vorher bereitgestellt hatte, war deutlich angenehmer zu bewegen (wenn auch etwas unhandlich in den Kehren bei Hann. Münden (Landstrasse) - mein Beifahrer war nicht begeistert, als die Hinterräder quietschten...). Der zog wenigstens gleichmäßig (wenn auch etwas viel Auto drumherum war) und war dadurch angenehmer zu fahren...


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2011)

Der 520d ist noch schlimmer. Den hab ich beim ersten anfahren am Berg erst mal abgewürgt weil er von 0 aus einfach mal überhaupt keine Kraft hat. Da Lob ich mir meinen "Softturbo", auch wenn er säuft wie ein Loch.


----------



## Falk (20. Mai 2011)

War nicht per Hand geschaltet, deswegen war das Abwürge-Risiko recht gering. Aber das muss doch irgendwie besser gehen? Ohne Reihensechser?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2011)

Kompressor oder G-Lader. Letzteren vermisse ich im neuen Verdichtungswahn sowieso. Was in den 80ern "doch nicht ganz wartungsfrei" möglich war sollte mittlerweile technisch wirklich kein all zu großes Problem sein.


----------



## Mosed (20. Mai 2011)

Registeraufladung wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Oder ein VTG-Lader. Sollten Diesel ja eigentlich haben.

Ein mechanischer Kompressor hat halt den Nachteil, dass dessen Antrieb komplett über die Kurbelwelle erfolgt, sodass der Motor also selber zu 100% den Kompressor antreiben muss. Was je nach Lastpunkt einiges an Leistung frisst. 
Ein Turbolader nutzt ja den Abgasstrom. Er erhöht natürlich den Abgasgegendruck, wogegen der Motor anarbeiten muss (und somit auch etwas Leistung kostet), aber  die Antriebsenergie kommt aus dem Abgas.

Der spezifische Verbrauch in der Teillast ist daher bei einem Kompressormotor deutlich höher als bei einem Turbomotor. Daher wird es eher selten genutzt.

Ein elektrische Kompressor wäre an sich noch möglich. Nur ist das 12V Netz dafür zu schwach.

Zu G-Ladern habe ich noch nie was gehört in den letzten Jahren aus den Motorenabteilungen.


----------



## Zoon (20. Mai 2011)

Der große 6 Zylinder Diesel (x35d) sowie de r4 Zylinder (x23d) sind Registergeladen

Rein vom vom Funktionsprinzip des G Laders kann man selbst von neuer Reinterpretation von dem Ding keine hohe Lebensdauer erwarten ... oder wer will alle 10000 km zum Ladererneureung in die Werke ?

Frag mal nen VW Fahrer der seine G60 wirklich pflegt wie oft der nen Lader neu machen muss ...


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2011)

Bei der Inspektion einmal Wälzlager tauschen wäre jetzt ja nicht DAS riesen Problem wenn man entsprechende Zugänglichkeit für die Revision vorher einplant.
Ich meinte den Kompressor/G-Lader auch eher als Zusatz statt Ersatz des Turbo. Wie beim Polo GTI imho schon recht überzeugend gemacht. Der Motorblock muss dann halt etwas mehr ab können  .


----------



## Zoon (21. Mai 2011)

Die TSI haben ja nen Kompressor im klassischen Sinne drin für Unterstützung des Turbos.

Beim G Lader ist halt das Problem mit den Wälzlagern und der Schnecke das nutzt sich halt schneller ab. Nicht ohne Grund ist VW davon schnell wieder weg ...


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2011)

Hab doch nie was anderes behauptet.

Bei der Schnecke dürfte sich viel über die richtige Wahl des Materials gewinnen lassen. Wälzlager sind halt klassische Verschleißteile die man in festen Intervallen wechseln muss. Das ist aber kein G-Lader spezifisches Problem und sollte keinen großen Kostenpunkt bedeuten


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei der Schnecke dürfte sich viel über die richtige Wahl des Materials gewinnen lassen. Wälzlager sind halt klassische Verschleißteile die man in festen Intervallen wechseln muss. Das ist aber kein G-Lader spezifisches Problem und sollte keinen großen Kostenpunkt bedeuten


 
Ist sicher auch eine Kostenfrage. Ein G-Lader kostet mehr als ein klassischer Kompressor oder Turbo, und da man heute sehr auf jeden Cent achten muss, lohnt sich eine Weiterentwicklung einfach nicht mehr, auch wenn die Materialien inzwischen vorhanden und auch die Fertigungsverfahren besser sind. Kostet das mehr als die anderen Dinge, ist das Geschichte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2011)

Wieso die Zeit mit einem G-Lader verschwenden wenn Turbos doch mehr Ladedruck als nötig bereitstellen können?
Zum Beispiel arbeitet der neue 3 Liter Register-Turbo-Diesel im A6 Avant mit *3,2 bar Ladedruck*. Würde man einen 3 Liter Ottomotor derart aufblasen dürften deutlich über 200 PS pro Liter anliegen.


----------



## Nekro (21. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Würde man einen 3 Liter Ottomotor derart aufblasen dürften deutlich über 200 PS pro Liter anliegen.



Wo dann aber auch wieder die Frage wäre, wie teuer und wie haltbar ist das ganze.


Seit heute Mittag Besitzer eines Golf V GTI 
Topzustand (Unfallfrei, keine Gebrauchsspuren im Innenraum), gute Ausstattung, keine Kratzer und 30tkm weg mit 3 Jahre Garantie. Über Geld spricht man bekanntlich nicht,daher muss die Angabe reichen: Deutlich unter 20.000€.  Wird aber erst gegen Mittwoch zu Hause sein 
Felgen sind (erstmal) in 17", für die nächste Saison wird es schöne 18"ner geben und diese Felge wird in den Winterdienst versetzt.
Rote Nummer wurd natürlich unkenntlich gemacht genauso wie Name des Händlers


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Wo dann aber auch wieder die Frage wäre, wie teuer und wie haltbar ist das ganze.



Bei gleichem Aufwand wie bei dem Diesel, genauso haltbar wie bei dem Diesel.



Nekro schrieb:


> Seit heute Mittag Besitzer eines Golf V GTI
> ....
> Felgen sind (erstmal) in 17", für die nächste Saison wird es schöne 18"ner geben und diese Felge wird in den Winterdienst versetzt.


 
Gratulation  . Auch wenn der Motor nicht meine erste Wahl wäre. 
Die Räder gefallen mir ganz gut. Wenns mein Auto wäre würde ich es ähnlich wie du machen, die schicke 17" Felge für die Winterschlappen aber für den Sommer würde ich mir die original 18" Felgen besorgen


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2011)

Ja wirklich schönes Gefährt. Mit den Felgen habt ihr beide Recht da müssen mindestens die originalen her (ach ja und in GTI Schriftzug am Heck würde ich persönlich auch noch dran machen)


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2011)

Der geht bestimmt wie die Feuerwehr!


----------



## roadgecko (22. Mai 2011)

Bei mir in der nachbarschaft steht auch einer in weiß und direkt dahinter der normale, natürlich auch in weiß. Was würd ich nicht alles geben...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. Mai 2011)

Ist doch blos nen GTI! Für des Geld kauf ich mir lieber nen WRX STI!


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Jaja, für das Geld kaufst du Dir nen WRX STI. Und dann kommt die Versicherung und die Tankrechnung 

@ roadgecko: Was is denn "einer in weiß und direkt dahinter der normale, natürlich auch in weiß"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel arbeitet der neue 3 Liter Register-Turbo-Diesel im A6 Avant mit *3,2 bar Ladedruck*. Würde man einen 3 Liter Ottomotor derart aufblasen dürften deutlich über 200 PS pro Liter anliegen.


 
Der würde innerhalb von ein paar Minuten aufplatzen und seine Eingeweide auskotzen.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir nen WRX STI kauf dann achte ich nicht auf die Nebenkosten sondern auf den Spassfaktor!!


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nen WRX STI kauf dann achte ich nicht auf die Nebenkosten sondern auf den Spassfaktor!!



Nur weil du dir nen runtergerittenen STI für unter 20 000 € kaufen würdest, haste halt kein billiges Auto. Mit dem Golf ist das nicht zu vergleichen. Meine Wahl wäre es garantiert nicht. Der Golf natürlich auch nicht. Jeder wie er will! 

Spaß haste mit dem STI natürlich...


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Mai 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nen WRX STI kauf dann achte ich nicht auf die Nebenkosten sondern auf den Spassfaktor!!


 Bei ihm ist es vllt anders, daher der GTI


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2011)

Auch der GTI bietet einen gewissen Spaßfaktor ...und nebenbei noch jede Menge Sicherheit, Komfort und eine wertige Verarbeitung/Ausstattung.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Aber ein WRX STI ist mal was Aussergewöhnliches, nen GTI sieht man stündlich.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2011)

Meistens hat es ja einen Grund dass ein Auto sich gut verkauft.

Mir haben jedenfalls beide zu wenig Frischluft. Egal wie dick der Motor ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Aber ein WRX STI ist mal was Aussergewöhnliches, nen GTI sieht man stündlich.


 
An dem ist nichts aussergewöhnlich. Ganz im Gegenteil, von der Materialanmutung ist der STi einfach ein Massenmodell ohne jede Liebe zum Detail.
Und der "Exotenstatus" kommt bei uns doch nur dadurch zustande das ihn hier kaum einer will. Im asiatischen Raum ist es genau umgekehrt.
Und das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen einem echten Exoten und einem Verkaufsflop. Ein Lamborghini zum Beispiel ist weltweit ein Exot, ein Mustang ist es nur ausserhalb Nordamerikas.

Insofern sollte man womöglich eher nach "Faktenlage" entscheiden und ich denke, da ist ein GTI schon annähernd eine Allzweckwaffe, da er extrem viele positive Eigenschaften auf sich vereint. Bei uns im Land des Golfs, geht ihm natürlich jeder Individualismus ab. Aber ich denke das ist eine deutlich überbewertete Eigenschaft, die vor allem dann zum Diskussionskriterium gemacht wird, wenn die reinen Produkteigenschaften zu stark unterlegen sind.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> An dem ist nichts aussergewöhnlich.


 

Doch, der Benzinverbrauch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen einem echten Exoten und einem Verkaufsflop. Ein Lamborghini zum Beispiel ist weltweit ein Exot, ein Mustang ist es nur ausserhalb Nordamerikas.


 
Ein Golf GTI ist außerhalb Europas auch ein Exot, weil den keiner kauft.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Jaja, für das Geld kaufst du Dir nen WRX STI. Und dann kommt die Versicherung und die Tankrechnung
> 
> @ roadgecko: Was is denn "einer in weiß und direkt dahinter der normale, natürlich auch in weiß"?


 
Mit normaler ist halt das Standardmodell mit ka 100ps oder so gemeint.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Ich schätze ma, Imprezas gibts in Japan wie Sand am mehr. Der WRX STI  wird aber auch dort eher exotisch sein. 

Davon mal abgesehen, dass es die Namensbezeichnung nicht mehr gibt, finde ich das Topmodel optisch nen feuchten Traum von nem Auto.


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2011)

In der aktuellen Sport Auto (Kleinanzeigen) ist auch ein Golf V GTI drin, werksseitig von VW Individual mit Bentley Lack und Leder Innenraum veredelt. Den würde ich auch nehmen.

Normal von der Stange gefällt der mir nicht, sieht innen aus wie ein Golf V 1.4


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Mai 2011)

Hi leute, ich hab mir jetzt ja den Peugeot106 gekauft. Steht super da, muss auch nix dran gemacht werden.
Aber ich will noch n neues Radio und andere Lautsprecher einbauen.
Radio hab ich schon, da nehm ich das Pioneer DEH-6300Sd.

Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht welche lautsprecher ich am besten nehmen soll, daher hab ich mal meine favoriten zusammengeführt, und hoffe dass ihr mir bei der auswahl helfen könnt 

ARS24 Caraudio - Versand


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2011)

Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Mai 2011)

hmm ok, dann schreib ich die lautsprecher halt mal auf 
-          AUDIO SYSTEM CO 130 PLUS
-          Hifonics TX-52 Titan
-          Hifonics HFI-52 Industria
-          Hifonics AS 52 Atlas
-          German Maestro ALPHA AC 5008
- http://www.extremeaudio.de/de/lauts...ord-fosgate-p152-koax-system-13-cm-p-152.html


----------



## Nekro (22. Mai 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nen WRX STI kauf dann achte ich nicht auf die Nebenkosten sondern auf den Spassfaktor!!


 Und der geht dann eben nur so lange, bis du pleite bist.
Als "dual Studierender" (heißt das so? ) ist nunmal nicht mehr drin, und das was drin ist reicht für die meisten und macht ne Menge Spaß


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (22. Mai 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nen WRX STI kauf dann achte ich nicht auf die Nebenkosten sondern auf den Spassfaktor!!


 
Wenns dem Geldbeutel nicht weh tut, spricht nichts dagegen. Skuril wirds wenn die Leute daheim keine Vorhänge haben, aber für einen SL 500 reichts grad noch
Joooaahh, so ne kleine Rennsemmel wäre schon was, dann aber lieber sowas
YouTube - ‪LOTUS HONDA K20 EXIGE RACE CAR ON DYNO FLAMING EXHAUST PIPE‬‏


----------



## roadgecko (22. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ihr einen richtigen exoten sucht dann kann ich euch den Opel ähhmm ich meine Lotus Omega näher bringen.



Spoiler



Das Fahrzeug wurde im Jahr 1991 vorgestellt und galt nach dem Alpina B10 Biturbo (291 km/h) als schnellste Serienlimousine der Welt. Der _Alpina B10 Biturbo_ übertraf den _Lotus Omega_ jedoch nur in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Sowohl bei den Beschleunigungs- als auch bei den Elastizitätswerten war der _Lotus Omega_ das schnellere Fahrzeug. In Deutschland wurde der Lotus Omega vom Opel-Händlernetz vertrieben. Sein Neupreis betrug 125.000 DM.

Der Reihensechszylindermotor mit vier Ventilen pro Zylinder hat einen Hubraum von 3,6 Litern und erreicht durch die Biturboaufladung eine Leistung von 277 kW (377 PS)(C36GET). Das maximale Drehmoment beträgt 557 Nm. Die Kraftübertragung erfolgt über ein Getriebe von ZF, das zuvor auch bereits in der Corvette C4  zum Einsatz kam. Der sechste Gang ist extrem lang übersetzt und somit  als Spargang ausgelegt, was den Benzinverbrauch bei hohen  Geschwindigkeiten durch die niedrigere Drehzahl senkt.
 Der _Lotus Omega_ beschleunigt von 0 bis 100 km/h in 5,4  Sekunden, seine Höchstgeschwindigkeit erreicht er bei 283 km/h. Gemessen  wurde das Fahrzeug jedoch mit Fahrleistungen von bis zu 4,9 s auf 100  km/h und 17,3 s auf 200 km/h.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. Mai 2011)

Die Wertigkeit bei VW wird extrem Überbewertet! Jeder Toyota oder Hyundai ist mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht noch besser verarbeitet! Zudem sieht bei VW so ziemlich alles gleich aus!


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Mai 2011)

@ AMD-User: Dein Bild ist ein C 63 AMG Coupe, oder?


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Die Wertigkeit bei VW wird extrem Überbewertet! Jeder Toyota oder Hyundai ist mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht noch besser verarbeitet! Zudem sieht bei VW so ziemlich alles gleich aus!


 
Wird sie nicht. Hast du mal in nem Toyota Aygo gesessen? Ich nehme mal an nicht, laut dem was du hier von dir gibst. Der Japaner präsentiert innen nur billigstes Plastik in allen möglichen Grauabstufungen ohne jegliche Maserung etc. So was gibts bei VW nicht. Auch wenn Armaturenbrett etc ebenfalls aus Kunststoff sind, ist die Optik wesentlich ansprechender und bei weitem nicht so klapprig.
Und von den Fahrgeräuschen, Qualität der Audioanlage etc.  will ich gar nicht sprechen.


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2011)

Sign. Mit Mercedes kann VW nicht mithalten, überflügelt jedoch die ganzen Wägelchen aus dem Osten!


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2011)

Ist auch eine Frage des Preises. Ein Mercedes kostet nicht umsonst ein kleines bisschen mehr als ein VW.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Mai 2011)

wer mal in nem phaeton gesessen ist, der kann über benz nur noch lachen 
Peugeot hat auch ne gute wertigkeit, ihr müsst mal den neuen 508 angucken


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne den Phaeton. Und ich kenne die ehemalige E Klasse meines Onkels.

Und da war doch noch ein Stückchen dazwischen *zwinker


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Mai 2011)

ist geschmacks/empfindenssache, ich finde den phaeton noch besser und wertiger verarbeitet als die benz, sind halt nicht mehr das was sie früher mal waren


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2011)

Aber immernoch Oberklasse 

Das Interieur der Benzes aus den 70ern erinnert mich eher An das Sofa meines Opas


----------



## Nekro (23. Mai 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Die Wertigkeit bei VW wird extrem Überbewertet! Jeder Toyota oder Hyundai ist mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht noch besser verarbeitet!


 
Quatsch. Abgesehen vom Fox und Lupo sind wirklich alle Modelle top verarbeitet. Konzernintern ist nur Audi besser.
Der Osten ist nicht annähernd vergleichbar.


----------



## fctriesel (23. Mai 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Der Japaner präsentiert innen nur billigstes Plastik in allen möglichen Grauabstufungen ohne jegliche Maserung etc.


 In dem T5 BJ2010 an der Arbeit ist im Innenraum billiges Plastik mit Maserung verbaut. So viel besser find ich das nicht.


----------



## AeroX (23. Mai 2011)

Nekro schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch. Abgesehen vom Fox und Lupo sind wirklich alle Modelle top verarbeitet. Konzernintern ist nur Audi besser.
> Der Osten ist nicht annähernd vergleichbar.



Genauso seh ich das auch!


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> In dem T5 BJ2010 an der Arbeit ist im Innenraum billiges Plastik mit Maserung verbaut. So viel besser find ich das nicht.


 
Das ist ein Nutzfahrzeug  .


----------



## roadgecko (23. Mai 2011)

Bei den VW Transportern kenne ich die "alten" um ´00 und halt die neuen. Ich weis nicht ob es zufall ist, aber bei dem alten war die Verkleidung der Ladefläche aus Holz und bei dem neuen aus Press-Pappe 
Das da schnell mal Löcher reinkommen brauch ich nicht zu betonen.


EDIT: Das gute ist halt das man die Auch mal mit nem Eimer Wasser sauber machen kann (im Innenraum auskippen versteht sich).


----------



## roadgecko (23. Mai 2011)

Bitte Löchen - Doppelpoast (Verklickt)


----------



## moe (23. Mai 2011)

Ist bestimmt auch ein Nutzfahrzeug mit dem Minimum an Ausstattung. 

Tante Edit sagt: IT war schneller.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (23. Mai 2011)

Hyundai kann man sicherlich nicht mit VW vergleichen. Es gibt gute Japaner (Toyota, Honda, Mazda) die ihre stärken haben. Sei es im Preis, der Serienausstattung, oder sonst was. Aber von der Verarbeitungsqualität kommen sie an 
Audi und Co. nicht ran. Müssen sie aber auch nicht, verkaufen tun sie sich trotzdem. Honda z.B schert sich einen Dreck um den europäischen Automarkt, viel zu gute Konkurenz und zu geringe Verkaufszahlen.
Trotzden verkaufen sie weltweit mehr als BMW und Daimler zusammen! Jeder Hersteller sucht bloß ein Mittel um an immer mehr Kunden (naja warscheinlich auch deren Kohle) zu kommen. Und dann muss man sich eben durch etwas Auszeichnen. Sei es der niedrige Preis, die hohe Verarbeitungsqualität oder was weiß ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist ein Nutzfahrzeug  .


 
.. und dazu sehr preiswert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2011)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Hyundai kann man sicherlich nicht mit VW vergleichen. Es gibt gute Japaner (Toyota, Honda, Mazda) die ihre stärken haben. Sei es im Preis, der Serienausstattung, oder sonst was.



Für meinen Geschmack sind diese Hersteller zu sehr am Preis orientiert. Die Serienausstattung überzeugt mich nicht wirklich und das viele aktuelle Extras nicht lieferbar sind ist auch kein "Pro" für mich.



-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Aber von der Verarbeitungsqualität kommen sie an
> Audi und Co. nicht ran. Müssen sie aber auch nicht, verkaufen tun sie sich trotzdem. Honda z.B schert sich einen Dreck um den europäischen Automarkt, viel zu gute Konkurenz und zu geringe Verkaufszahlen.
> Trotzden verkaufen sie weltweit mehr als BMW und Daimler zusammen!



Mit Daimler meinst du wahrscheinlich die PKW Marke Mercedes Benz ?!
Aber der Vergleich hinkt, da MB und BMW nur Premiumfahrzeuge anbieten, selbiges macht auch Honda unter dem Namen Acura. Deren Verkaufszahlen sind aber eher bedeutungslos. Und für einen Volumenhersteller der blind auf Masse ziehlt sind geringere Stückzahlen wie bei Hyundai & Co auch nicht wirklich so ruhmreich.



-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller sucht bloß ein Mittel um an immer mehr Kunden (naja warscheinlich auch deren Kohle) zu kommen. Und dann muss man sich eben durch etwas Auszeichnen. Sei es der niedrige Preis, die hohe Verarbeitungsqualität oder was weiß ich.


 
Das stimmt zwar, aber ich sehe auf lange Sicht den Preis als schlechtestes Verkaufsargument.


----------



## Killertofu (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahre persönlich einen kleinen aber feinen 2004er Skoda Fabia Kombi mit 1,4l 16V maschine, also "Hochstmotorisierung" und maximale ausstattung, auch wenn die bei so nem alten skoda ein witz ist (ich hab CD, 8 Lautsprecher und ne klima^^). Aber er fährt bis auf die standartmängel des VW Motors (er zioeht erst richtig ab 4400U/min und verbraucht auch gern mal 1l öl auf 1000km) sehr sehr gut und relaxt. Selbst längere Strecken spule ich mal damit ab.

Ab und zu fahre ich dann noch nen 2008er Audi A6 Limo 4,2, aber der ist mir eigentlich so ziemlich zu groß und oft lassen meine ellis mich den nicht fahren, vor allem die versicherung will es nicht, zu viel ps...

Zu der verarbeitungsdiskusion: Man muss einfach klart entscheiden was man für eine Autoklasse kauft, ob einstieg bzw. preiswerte autos, mittelklassige oder oberklassige (alles in der relation zum Preis gemeint). Umso preiswerter ein Auto umso mehr muss teils auch gespart werden. 

Das ganze zieht man vor allem gut am VW Konzern. Die "Nobelmarken" Audi und Bugatti sind sehr teuer, perfekt verarbeitet (vor allem bugatti, da viel handarbeit), sehr gut gedämmt, man hört den motor kaum bei einem normalen Auto (nicht sportlich). Geht man eine Stufe runter zu VW hat man minimal schlechtere Verarbeitung, mehr Plaste statt leder oder Stoff und der Motor ist mehr zu hören, da etwas dämmung sowie gegensteuerungsgeräte (geräuschneutralisierer) gespart wurden. Vor allem letztere, die VW's werden da nicht so krass abgestimmt. Dafür geht ein Golf bei 16.000€ los, ein Audi A3 ab 20.000€. Umso größer man geht umso schlimmer wirds dabei, z.b. vergleich Audi A6 und Passat. 

Eine Stufe drunter Steht Skoda. Die verarbeitung ist noch akzeptabel, es wird aber kaum noch Leder verarbeitet, etwas Alu, meist nur platik, trotzdem noch stimmig und wert auf gutes erscheinungsbild. Die Geräuschdämmung ist recht schlecht. Man hört den Motor eigentlich immer. Preisunterschied zwischen einen Skoda Octavia Limosine und einem VW Jetta (gleiche grundeinheit) sind hierbei rund 5.000€. Ausstattung dabei annähernd gleich. Sprich man hat etwas mehr geräusche, aber sonst ein schönes und leistungsfähiges auto und spart 5k € gegenüber dem VW. Skoda hat vor allem mit dem aktuellen Modellen sehr gute Verarbeitung gezeigt und ist somit auch der "neue" Volkswagen in vieler menschen augen. Dafür will der Mutterkonzern die Qualität herunterschrauben lassen.

Die letzte Stufe unter Skoda ist dann Seat, oft mal etwas klapprig (hatte ich zumindest bei 2 neuen gesehen), gleich laut wie ein skoda und kein leder mehr, nur noch plastik und das sieht, je nach betrachter oft ******* aus. Aber man kann auch ganz gute erwischen, teils haben sie auch mehr Leistung als die Skodas. Sprich Skoda und Seat kämpfen beide auf der letzten stufe^^ Preise schwanken ja bekanntlich im preiswerten Segment stark. So kostet derzeit ein skoda fabia ab 9000€ und eine Seat Ibiza ab 12.000€, vor ein paar monaten wars aber auch genau umgekehrt.

Mein Fazit zu dem ganzen: klar ist es schön ein großes teueres Auto zu haben, aber es muss nicht sein. Schon allein wenn ich in meinen kleinen fabia gucke, ich sehe nur VW teile  Wenn man sehr oft lang fährt macht es schon sinn sich einen Audi, BMW, Mercedes etc zu holen, aber z.b. ein VW oder ein großer Skoda (der superb hats mir irgendwie angetan^^) tuen es auch. man hat etwas mehr geräusche, aber wer hört denn kein Radio auf ner fahrt?^^ Also ich spare das dann Lieber. Brauch kein Prestige auto, auch wenn es bei mir dank meiner Arbeit in 2-3 Jahren auch ein Premium auto sein muss... keinen bock drauf.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe günstig einen Original Wolf Schaltknauf aus Aluminium, Echt-Leder und weißen Ziernähten ergattert und heute direkt angebaut. Ziemlich schick wie ich finde und der schaltweg ist jetzt auch etwas kürzer, da er "Tiefer" auf dem Schaltgestänge sitzt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Mai 2011)

sieht nich schlecht aus, allerdings werd ich mir meinen schaltknauf selber drehen aus alu, sieht edel aus und hat dann ne persönliche note von mir 
Mal gucken, wenn ich noch rausfinde wie man die pedale abbekommt, fräse ich mir auch noch ne pedalerie aus alu ^^


----------



## JC88 (24. Mai 2011)

Der Schaltweg wird kürzer weil der knauf tiefer sitzt? 
Ist mir neu...


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2011)

Was soll daran neu sein?
Klar wird der kürzer

Fahr mal LKW und steig dann in einen Flitzer^^ Oder wahlweise Mazda 2, der hat nur einen stummel^^


----------



## computertod (24. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst deine Hand nicht soweit bewegen?!


----------



## JC88 (24. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was soll daran neu sein?
> Klar wird der kürzer
> 
> Fahr mal LKW und steig dann in einen Flitzer^^ Oder wahlweise Mazda 2, der hat nur einen stummel^^


 
Das hat aber nix mit der Länge des Hebels zutun, sondern mit dem Schaltgestänge was vorm Getriebe sitzt...von daher, knauf wechseln und kürze Schaltwege find ich murks


----------



## roadgecko (24. Mai 2011)

Ich finds etwas angenehmer auch wenn es nur "subjektiv" ist. Um den Knauf in diesem Design und der Oberflächengüte herzustellen bedarf es schon einiger Zeit, auch wenn es natürlich machbar ist. Aber dann kommt auch wieder die Frage auf wie man das Schaltzeichen und das Leder einbringt. Natürlich kann man den auch aus 100 % alu fertigen.


----------



## nyso (24. Mai 2011)

Man verkleinert damit den Bereich, in dem man die Hand bewegen muss zum Schalten. Für sportliches Fahren auf jeden Fall gut, nur zu kurz sollte es auch nicht sein^^ Wie z.B. beim Facelift des Mazda 2.... Fährt sich furchtbar.

Wer diesen Knauf aus Alu herstellen kann, der kriegt auch das Inlay reingefräst Der Rest ist nur Zeitaufwendig^^ Lässt sich bei ordentlich Aufwand sogar mit Beleuchtung realisieren^^


----------



## riedochs (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Golf GTI ist außerhalb Europas auch ein Exot, weil den keiner kauft.


 
In den USA habe ich jede Menge GTIs gesehen.


----------



## Nekro (25. Mai 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> der schaltweg ist jetzt auch etwas kürzer, da er "Tiefer" auf dem Schaltgestänge sitzt.


 
sry, kurz laut Gelacht. Der "Handweg" ist kürzer, der Schaltweg bleibt gleich lang


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> sry, kurz laut Gelacht. Der "Handweg" ist kürzer, der Schaltweg bleibt gleich lang


 
Wenn man jetzt noch den Abrollumfang durch mehr Luftdruck vergrößert und eine Tieferlegung durch einen vollen Tank "realisiert", steht sportlichem Fahren nichts mehr im Weg  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> In den USA habe ich jede Menge GTIs gesehen.


 
Ich nicht, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass man als Europäer die Autos nicht mehr so wahr nimmt, die man eh ständig sieht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (25. Mai 2011)

in den usa sind VWs auch besonders, da sind VW besitzer stolz auf ihre "exoten", und dass sie was gescheites haben. Anders als die meisten amis mit ihren Schrottkisten ausm eigenen land


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe günstig einen Original Wolf Schaltknauf aus Aluminium, Echt-Leder und weißen Ziernähten ergattert und heute direkt angebaut. Ziemlich schick wie ich finde und der schaltweg ist jetzt auch etwas kürzer, da er "Tiefer" auf dem Schaltgestänge sitzt.


 


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> sieht nich schlecht aus, allerdings werd ich mir meinen schaltknauf selber drehen aus alu, sieht edel aus und hat dann ne persönliche note von mir
> Mal gucken, wenn ich noch rausfinde wie man die pedale abbekommt, fräse ich mir auch noch ne pedalerie aus alu ^^


 Von Alu für den Schaltknauf kann ich aus Komfortsicht nur abraten. 
Mein Streetka hatte von Haus aus eine Alu-Kugel:
Im Winter friert man dran fest, im Sommer verbrennt man sich die Hand. Leder oder Holz ist 1000% mal angenehmer und war der einzige Grund aus dem ich ihn damals gewechselt habe.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Mai 2011)

Heute Morgen gegen 5:20 Uhr war es in meinem Auto recht Kalt und heute Mittag durch die Sonne sehr warm. Natürlich nimmt Alu die Temperatur besser auf aber ich finds nicht störend, außerdem gibs ja in der Mitte noch Leder.

@nyso *Klug-Modus-an* Die Aussparung für das Inlay wird gedreht und nicht gefräst. Mit einem Stech-Drehmeißel. *Klug-Modus-Aus*

Wenn ich viel Zeit und Langeweile auf der Arbeit hätte (was ich nicht habe) hätte ich mir auch einen selber machen können. Aber dann hätte ich auch wiederum das Leder und das Schaltemblem besorgen müssen (ich finds schöner).
Bin nämlich zufällig in der Ausbildung zum Zerspanungsmechaniker 

Mfg.*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/19356-nyso.html
*


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

Tja, mein Nachbar auch, und der stellt für mich zufällig Sachen her, daher kenne ich mich auch bissl aus was geht und was nicht

Und solch ein Inlay könnte er mir auch fräsen^^


----------



## roadgecko (25. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Tja, mein Nachbar auch, und der stellt für mich zufällig Sachen her, daher kenne ich mich auch bissl aus was geht und was nicht
> 
> Und solch ein Inlay könnte er mir auch fräsen^^


 
Was aber ein unnützen mehraufwand bedeuten würde 

Aber jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Anruf vom Freundlichen:
" Also da ist im Motorraum ja mal gar niemand zu Hause. Alle Lambdasonden müssen schon mal neu(Summe >600€), aber obs damit getan ist muss man sehen."


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Mai 2011)

Streiche "Freundlicher".


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Hat immerhin artig gefragt ob ers denn machen darf. Und sagt auch was. 

Nicht wie der Mercedes Händler hier in der Stadt: "Wir haben ihr Auto für 1000€ repariert. Was ran war? Das wissen nur unsere Techniker. Natürlich können sie jetzt und auch in Zukunft keinen davon sprechen."(zu meinem Vater bevor er dann eben wegen sowas zu BMW gegangen ist) oder " Sie haben Luft im Benzin, das wird jetzt teuer. Aber ihr Auto ist ja eh schon alt, am besten sie kaufen ein neues."(zu einer Bekannten mit einer kaum gefahrenen A-Klasse bei der wohl ein Benzinschlauch etwas undicht ist)


----------



## riedochs (30. Mai 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Anruf vom Freundlichen:
> " Also da ist im Motorraum ja mal gar niemand zu Hause. Alle Lambdasonden müssen schon mal neu(Summe >600€), aber obs damit getan ist muss man sehen."



Welches Auto?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2011)

2000er Volvo C70 2.0T.


----------



## riedochs (30. Mai 2011)

Ah, das ist schon mit Ford Technik. Da sollten sich doch gebrauchte Lamdas finden lassen zum testen. Schon im Netz gesucht, meistens woanders billiger zu bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Volvo Cars wurde 1999 an Ford verkauft. Da war mein Auto schon lange fertig entwickelt und gerade in der Fertigung...

Der Preis für die Lambdas+ Einbau kommt (leider) hin. Kosten einzeln ~150€, sind aber zwei, dazu kommt Kabelbaum samt zwischen Auswertelektronik(ist bei Volvo ein Set). Der natürlich viel zu hohe Lohn von ner Vertragswerkstatt oben drauf und ich bin noch recht gut bedient.

Was mir viel mehr sorgen bereitet ist dass die sich nicht sicher sind ob das aktuelle Verhalten vom Motor überhaupt ausschließlich an ner zu mageren Mischung liegt.


----------



## riedochs (31. Mai 2011)

Was für Probleme macht er denn?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Die Leistung ist auf dem ganzen Drehzahlband nicht so wie sie sein sollte und so zwischen 1500rpm und 2500rpm "verschluckt" sich der Wagen beim Beschleunigen z.T.(das aber eher bei kaltem Motor).

Fehlercodes sagen wohl Lambdasteuerung komplett im Eimer, aber was ich so nachgelesen habe ist das wohl nicht so sicher wie die Werkstatt es erzählt.


----------



## Zoon (31. Mai 2011)

Riecht nach ein Fall für: Startseite 

Die hatten nämlich auch so ein ähnlichen Fall, da waren in irgend nem Stecker in der Lambdasteuerung blos die Kabel "verpolt" angesteckt womit die Elektronik natürlich nur totalen Dünnpfiff regelte ... neuer Stecker 2 Euro und Problem gelöst


----------



## riedochs (31. Mai 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist auf dem ganzen Drehzahlband nicht so wie sie sein sollte und so zwischen 1500rpm und 2500rpm "verschluckt" sich der Wagen beim Beschleunigen z.T.(das aber eher bei kaltem Motor).
> 
> Fehlercodes sagen wohl Lambdasteuerung komplett im Eimer, aber was ich so nachgelesen habe ist das wohl nicht so sicher wie die Werkstatt es erzählt.



Hat der einen Luftmengenmesser? Wenn ja, den mal überprüfen. Das war bei mir damals die Ursache. Ansonsten mal Drosselklappe reinigen


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Steht alles auf der Agenda. Nur dass Volvo anscheinend gerne mit dem teuersten anfängt und der ansonsten recht gute freie Mechaniker die Drosselklappe noch nicht einmal findet(Luftmengenmesser hatte der auch schon was kontaktierung/verschmutzung an geht geprüft aber nicht ersetzt).

Aber vielleicht ist das auch alles unnötig(leider zu spät gefunden):
http://www.schwede.info/volvo/motorruckeln_850.htm


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Mai 2011)

Haste denn schon deinen Schlauch überprüft?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt: Hab ich erst nachher gelesen, scheint bei mir aber wohl nicht zu zu treffen.

Aktueller Stand von der Werkstatt. Der verbesserte Kabelbaumabschnitt inkl. Lambdas ist drin. Auf Nachfrage hat man mir dann auch bestätigt dass der Ursprüngliche Kabelbaum dafür bekannt ist Lambdas zu töten wenn er in die Jahre kommt.
Damit sind alle Störcodes weg.
Ansprechverhalten ist weiterhin nicht in Ordnung was aber hoffentlich nur an ersoffenen Zündkerzen wegen Fehler Nr1 oder eben der Drosselklappe liegt. Wagen bleibt also in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2011)

Grad in der "Keilriemen und Moped" gelesen, der Golf R mit den 200 und keine Ahnung was PS da,die Pfeifen von Golf habens auch diesmal nicht geschafft, der Karre ein abschaltbares ESP zu spendieren.  Trotz, dass vorher groß rumgetönt wurde und ein abschaltbares ESP angekündigt wurde, nachdem sich so ziemlich alle europäischen Autozeitungen drüber beschwert hatten. Die Leute von VW haben kein Vertrauen in ihre Création und in die Fahrkünste Ihrer Käufer. Wie sonst sollte man sowas verstehen? 

Übrigens war ich heute bei Frankfurt am Main ne Runde Ferrari fahren. War ganz nett, wobei ich nicht schneller als 240 auf der Autobahn gefahren bin. Hat aber auch gereicht, bei nem 360 Spider geht dir ab 200 schon bissel die Muffe, da ich offene Autos nicht gewohnt bin. Das Ding war  ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit supernervös,hibbelig und wurde ziemlich leicht. Jedenfalls war es irgendwie lustig, mein Beifahrer meinte die ganze Zeit, wie hart das Auto sei. Und ich dachte immer nur, "Junge, wenn du ein hartes Auto willst, fahr ma mit meinem Clio". Der Ferrari war eher geschmeidig. Naja, ansonsten ganz nett. Im Übrigen musste ich feststellen, mein Auto klingt bei weitem nicht so gut wie der Ferrari, ist aber wesentlich lauter. 

Jedenfalls fährt sich so ein Ferrari ganz schön. Im Endeffekt wie ein Kleinwagen bis Landstraßentempo. Alles geht recht leicht, sogar Kuplung und Lenkung. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wirds dann doch bissel tricky und man muß bissel aufpassen, weil dann doch alles recht schnell geht. Wobei das Ding untenraus nicht die Wurst vom Teller gezogenhat. Obenrum isser dann maschiert wie nix... Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## JC88 (5. Juni 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im Übrigen musste ich feststellen, mein Auto klingt bei weitem nicht so gut wie der Ferrari, ist aber wesentlich lauter.


 
Hubraum kann halt nichts ersetzen^^


----------



## Tobucu (5. Juni 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Hubraum kann halt nichts ersetzen^^


 Heist es nicht:
Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Hubraum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> Heist es nicht:
> Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Hubraum.


 
Doch, durch mehr Ladedruck.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2011)

Wenns um den Klang des Autos geht, dann ist in diesem Falle mehr Ladedruck nicht das erste Mittel der Wahl. Da ist mehr Hubraum besser.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. Juni 2011)

Ladedruck ist einfach nicht das selbe. Wenn man kleine schnelle Autos bauen will, wie Golf GTI z.B., kommt man um die Aufladung nicht herum, aber es ist einfach nicht mit viel Hubraum zu vergleichen. Aber das weiß man erst, wenn man viel Hubraum unter'm Hintern hatte. Und was den Klang betrifft, da kann erst recht nichts mit einem dicken V8 mithalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenns um den Klang des Autos geht, dann ist in diesem Falle mehr Ladedruck nicht das erste Mittel der Wahl. Da ist mehr Hubraum besser.


 
Es geht aber nicht um den Klang, sondern darum, dass man mit wenig Einsatz viel rausholen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Ferrari (mit-)gefahren bin ich am Wochenende auch. 2600km lang inkl. Gotthard Pass.
Aber ohne ESP, ABS oder Servolenkung.

Und mein Volvo fährt auch wieder.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und mein Volvo fährt auch wieder.


 
Und, was war es jetzt?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Der Luftmassenmesser auch noch. Nur irgenwie hab ich jetzt Angst vor dem Motorsteuergerät weil die Kombi Lambda+Luftmassenmesser meiner Meinung nach doch sehr ungewöhnlich ist wenn nicht dazwischen eine Störquelle steckt.


----------



## Seabound (7. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um den Klang, sondern darum, dass man mit wenig Einsatz viel rausholen kann.


 
Bei mir hat Akrapovic viel rausgeholt. Aus 2 Litern. Kein Plan, ob man das unter "wenig Einsatz" versteht". 





Olstyle schrieb:


> Ferrari (mit-)gefahren bin ich am Wochenende auch. 2600km lang inkl. Gotthard Pass.
> Aber ohne ESP, ABS oder Servolenkung.


 
Bei mir wars ein Geburtstagsgeschenk. Ne Runde Ferrari fahren. Ahja, war Ok. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Und mein Volvo fährt auch wieder



Bei uns steht so ein altes Riesenschiff. So ein V irgendwas und der Typ, dem der gehört, hat hinten "alter Schwede" draufgeschrieben. Irendwie lustig. Und eingentlich auch ein ziemlich geiles Auto. Vor allem von Inneren bin ich beeindruckt. Ziemlich viel Platz und ne Top-Ausstattung, alles Leder und echt nobel!


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Schiff trifft es zum Teil ganz gut(für Amis gab es trotzdem noch zwei weichere Federstufen *grusel*), aber dafür ist es halt(ganz im Gegensatz zum Mondial) ein Cabrio mit echten vier (urgemütlichen)Sitzen+ Kofferraum und über 200 fährt er zur Not auch.


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2011)

Welches Modell war es genau?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Scholles Ferrari ein 360 Spider, sein "Kleinwagen" ein getunter Clio, unser Ferrari ein Mondial 3.2 Cabrio und mein Volvo ein C70 2.0T. Der V-irgendwass im Zweifelsfall ein V70.
Welchen Wagen meintest du?


----------



## Seabound (7. Juni 2011)

V70. Könnte sein. Ich check ma, wenn er wieder unten steht, der alte Schwede...


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2011)

@Olstyle
Meine den den du gefahren bist wobei dein Modell laut Google Bilder warscheindlich nicht allzu sehr mit aktuellen Ferraris in Power, Handlich usw zu vergleichen ist
Btw. Da Fällt mir gerade dieses Video ein


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Juni 2011)

Am coolsten finde ich die alten Volvos, z.B. den 760 im Klötzchen-Look. Echte Ecken und Kanten! 
Der Schwede im Lego-Design : Classic Driving News


----------



## Seabound (7. Juni 2011)

Ja, sowas ist cool!


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> Meine den den du gefahren bist wobei dein Modell laut Google Bilder warscheindlich nicht allzu sehr mit aktuellen Ferraris in Power, Handlich usw zu vergleichen ist


 Power "unten rum" hat er mehr als genug. Nur nach oben raus auf der Autobahn muss man schon mal einen TDI passieren lassen. 
Theoretisch sind zwar 255km/h vmax drin aber da wird es dann doch etwas unruhig.

Das Handling an sich ist top, nur einparken mit den dicken TRX Schlappen macht keinen Spaß.

Der größte Unterschied zu aktuellen Ferraris ist interessanterweise der Sound. Wo die dank Soundengineering bis zum dorthinein immer "hier bin ich" schreien kann man den alten V8 im unteren Drehzahlbereich auch ganz unauffällig fahren. Etwas abgespeckt hat der es sogar mal in eine Lancia Limousine geschafft.


----------



## Mosed (8. Juni 2011)

murks.
EDIT: Ich meine, dieser Post hier ist murks. Der vorherige Inhalt wurde entfernt, enthält daher keine sinnvolle Information und ist damit nicht verwertbar. Er sollte von allen Forenteilnehmern ignoriert werden. Das Lesen dieses Posts ist Zeitverschwendung und jeder hätte mit seiner Zeit was besseres anfangen können. Das Problem ist natürlich, dass dies erst auffällt nachdem der geneigte Leser diesen Schmarrn hier gelesen hat. Er könnte allerdings bereits jetzt jederzeit mit dem Lesen aufhören, nur wird die menschliche Neugier dazu führen, dass er immer weiter lesen wird, solange hier ein Text steht. Vielleicht sollte ich darüber nachdenken, die Zeit des werten Lesers nicht weiter zu verplempern und seine Geduld überzustrapazieren. Allerdings ist es grad sehr reizvoll nicht mit dem Schreiben aufzuhören. Momentan fällt mir auch jede Menge weiterer Unsinn ein, den ich schreiben kann. Muss an der Schadenfreude liegen, die mich bereits jetzt ereilt, obwohl noch niemand meinen Schrieb lesen kann. Du, ja genau du hinter dem Bildschirm, liest ihn jetzt natürlich gerade, wo du diesen Text liest. Eventuell liegt mein Wahn daran, dass ich noch nichts gegessen habe. Dies sollte ich vermutlich jetzt langsam mal nachholen. Daher überlege ich gerade diesen Post abzuschließen. Aber irgendwas tritzt mich gerade wild auf meiner Tastatur rumzuhaken. Liest du noch mit? Aber natürlich, du willst ja wissen, was noch so alles passiert. Übrigens habe ich keinerlei Drogen genommen. Ich befinde micht nur in einem Schreibwahn. So langsam klingt er ab. Sehr gut. Die Gedanken fließen langsamer. Ich komme ins Stocken. Ein geeigneter Zeitpunkt, um auf speichern zu klicken. Den werde ich dann mal nutzen. Ich wünsche noch einen wunderschönen, entspanenden Abend. Achja, entschuldige, dass ich deine Zeit verplempert habe, aber ich habe ja schon nach wenigen Sätzen oben geschrieben, dass das Weiterlesen sinnlos ist. Aber du wolltest ja nicht hören. Das hast du davon. Ach, ich wollte ja speichern. Dann mal los...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2011)

Äh was?


----------



## Mosed (8. Juni 2011)

Etwas mißverständlich. Mein Post war Murks. 
Nicht deiner.
Habe oben mal was editiert zur Verdeutlichung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Etwas abgespeckt hat der es sogar mal in eine Lancia Limousine geschafft.


 
Jup, Lancia Thema 8.32




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobucu (8. Juni 2011)

Ich liebe den Englischen Humor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2011)

Das ist irgendwie sehr lustig


----------



## roadgecko (12. Juni 2011)

Da hatt mich mein Radarwarner grad vor einer bösen Überraschung gewarnt. Wer rechnet mitten in der Nacht (na gut dann stehen die dinger ja auch dort) auf einer Landstraße wo es nur gerade aus geht mit einem Blitzer im Gebüsch. Dazu noch 100-200meter hinter nem 70er Schild


----------



## Gast12307 (13. Juni 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe den Englischen Humor.
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=425140"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=425141"/>



Auch Mister Bean   ? Ich find das unglaublich trocken----> dry humor

@topic mit nem 2 Tonner Aquaplaning wtf


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Juni 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Da hatt mich mein Radarwarner grad vor einer bösen Überraschung gewarnt.


 
Sind die Dinger nicht verboten?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Meistens hat es ja einen Grund dass ein Auto sich gut verkauft.
> 
> Mir haben jedenfalls beide zu wenig Frischluft. Egal wie dick der Motor ist.


 
Wo bitte ist da ein dicker Motor?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein Lamborghini zum Beispiel ist weltweit ein Exot, ein Mustang ist es nur ausserhalb Nordamerikas.
> 
> Insofern sollte man womöglich eher nach "Faktenlage" entscheiden und ich denke, da ist ein GTI schon annähernd eine Allzweckwaffe, da er extrem viele positive Eigenschaften auf sich vereint.


 
Die Anzahl der Lamborghinis entspricht der der Menschen auf dieser Welt, die sich einen Lamborghini leisten können, darum ist er auch ein Exot, ein Mustang dagegen ist Massenware, jedenfalls dort wo Sprit nicht so teuer ist wie in DE.

Ein GTI ist genau das Sportauto wie 99% deutscher Hobbysportfahrer ihn sich wünschen: Es muss viel können, aber nichts richtig.


----------



## roadgecko (13. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Sind die Dinger nicht verbotten?


 
Sagen wir mal so, solange man sich nicht erwischen lässt ist alles legal


----------



## Mosed (13. Juni 2011)

Ja, jegliche Form von Radarwarnern im Auto ist in Deutschland verboten - nur im Radio ansagen ist erlaubt. Warum auch immer.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juni 2011)

Radarwrner - ja, wenn dein Navi dir die stationären anzeigt und vorwarnt - nein.


----------



## Mosed (13. Juni 2011)

Doch, auch Radarwarner in Navi-Geräten sind verboten.
z.B.: Radarwarner im Navi ? in Deutschland verboten! | Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht


----------



## roadgecko (13. Juni 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Doch, auch Radarwarner in Navi-Geräten sind verboten.
> z.B.: Radarwarner im Navi ? in Deutschland verboten! | Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht


 
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe wollte nichtraucher91 genau das zum ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Mosed (13. Juni 2011)

Ist vermutlich jetzt etwas mißverständlich formuliert.

Es gibt ja aktive Radarwarner, die jegliche Blitzer (außer Kamera und Lasergeräte) erkennen und dann warnen. 
Dann gibt es noch Navi-Geräte, die vor stationären Blitzern warnen.

Ich lese aus nichtrauchers Post, dass er meint, dass ersteres verboten, zweiteres erlaubt ist. Aber das ist nicht der Fall. Jegliche Autonome Warnung eines Gerätes vor Radarfallen beliebiger Art ist in D verboten. Siehe z.B. obigen Link.


Als Ergänzung ein § der StVO:
---------------------------
_StVO § 23 Sonstige Pflichten des Fahrzeugführers

(1b) Dem  Führer eines Kraftfahrzeuges ist es untersagt, ein technisches Gerät zu  betreiben oder betriebsbereit mitzuführen, das dafür bestimmt ist,  Verkehrsüberwachungsmaßnahmen anzuzeigen oder zu stören. Das gilt  insbesondere für Geräte zur Störung oder Anzeige von  Geschwindigkeitsmessungen.
----------------------------
_Es scheintnicht 100% juristisch klar zu sein, aber es kann entsprechend ausgelegt werden.


----------



## JC88 (13. Juni 2011)

Das hieße auch das das Radio illegal ist, da da rüber ja Warnungen vor Blitzer (auch mobile Lasegeräte) laufen...


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Lamborghinis entspricht der der Menschen auf dieser Welt, die sich einen Lamborghini leisten können, darum ist er auch ein Exot, ein Mustang dagegen ist Massenware, jedenfalls dort wo Sprit nicht so teuer ist wie in DE.


 Eben hängt halt immer davon ab, für welche Zielgruppe ein Auto gebaut is.
Und andersrum is ein GTI in den Kreisen die sich Lambo und co leisten können auch ein Exot.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das hieße auch das das Radio illegal ist, da da rüber ja Warnungen vor Blitzer (auch mobile Lasegeräte) laufen...


Da antwortet schon der erste oder zweite Google Treffer: Radios haben eine so große Empfangsgruppe und davon sind immer nur so wenige von der Meldung akut betroffen dass sie nur als Hinweis, dass es überall zu Kontrollen kommen könnte, wirkt.
--> Erlaubt


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2011)

Abgesehen davon ist die Polizei meist schlauer als ein Radio. Sobald die die Meldung im Radio hören, dass Ortsausgang XY geblitzt wird, brechen die ihr Lager ab und fahren weiter. Ich habe oft im Radio eine Blitzerwarnung gehört, aber nie Stand da tatsächlich Polizei.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur Polizei gesehen ohne Blitzerwarnung im Radio.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2011)

Der beste "Radarwarner" sind eh Fahrer auf der Gegenspur die mit Arm/Lichthupe petzen .


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2011)

Der beste Radarwarner ist immer noch ans Tempolimit halten


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2011)

Nö, das ist allenfalls ein Radarblocker .


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Der beste Radarwarner ist immer noch ans Tempolimit halten


 
Das ist richtig, allerdings gibt es an manchen Stellen derart unsinnige Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen, dass es manchmal sehr schwer fällt sich immer ans Tempolimit zu halten


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, allerdings gibt es an manchen Stellen derart unsinnige Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen, dass es manchmal sehr schwer fällt sich immer ans Tempolimit zu halten


 
Oh ja, das stimmt leider.... Die ganzen Landstraßen in der Gegend haben gefühlt alle paar hundert Meter eine kurze Begrenzung auf 70 kmH. Da halte selbst ich mich nicht dran, die Dinger sind total schwachsinnig


----------



## SaPass (14. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Oh ja, das stimmt leider.... Die ganzen Landstraßen in der Gegend haben gefühlt alle paar hundert Meter eine kurze Begrenzung auf 70 kmH. Da halte selbst ich mich nicht dran, die Dinger sind total schwachsinnig


 Das ist nicht mal gut für die Umwelt (bzw. den eigenen Geldbeutel), sinnloses Abbremsen und Beschleunigen.
Natürlich gibt es immer wieder sinnlose Begrenzung. Mir fällt da auch eine Stelle ein: Man kommt den Berg runter mit 100 und direkt hinter einer Kurve steht das Ortseingangschild, aber dort ist 50 angesagt. Und dann gehts erst mal 300m auf breiter Straße gerade aus bis das erste Haus kommt. Und da wird gerne geblitzt, in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Balomanja (14. Juni 2011)

Gibts bei uns in der Nähe auch, eine Landstraße immer nur alle paar Kilometer ein Dorf und sonst meistens so 1-3 Kilometer Geradeaus (MIT AUSWEICHSTREIFEN!) aber 70 Km/h. In den langgezogenen Kurven dann 50......Nur auf einem Teilabschnitt sind 100 erlaubt.
Eine Straße wo auch locker 100 kein Problem darstellen würden, immerhin ist ringsherum nur Feld und Wiese......
Mir ist nicht ganz klar wieso man da nicht die 30km/h mehr fahren darf......
Und Biltzer gibts da Feste zu genüge und noch mehr Mobile. 
Möchte nicht wissen wie viel Geld da reinfließt in die Kassen (leider nicht in meine) 

PS: Blitzer gerne im Gebüsch neben der Straße und am Ende der Kurve bevor man dann wieder 70 fahren darf, sind aber noch meist 100 Meter bis das Schild kommt.....


----------



## AeroX (14. Juni 2011)

Das hat auch nix mehr mit Erhöhung der fahrsicherheit zutun. Nur noch geldeintreiberei meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2011)

Eine Quasi-Maut


----------



## JC88 (14. Juni 2011)

Man muss dazu beachten, dass wir völligst verwöhnt sind in Deutschland^^

Fahre des öfteren durch unsere Nachbarländer und da ist es völlig Normal nicht schneller als 70 zu fahren...Ebenso das Thema "Autobahn in Deutschland - Ein Paradies"


----------



## AeroX (14. Juni 2011)

JC88 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss dazu beachten, dass wir völligst verwöhnt sind in Deutschland^^
> 
> Fahre des öfteren durch unsere Nachbarländer und da ist es völlig Normal nicht schneller als 70 zu fahren...Ebenso das Thema "Autobahn in Deutschland - Ein Paradies"



Nagut i.wo hast du recht. Hat eben alles vor und Nachteile


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juni 2011)

Weis zufällig jemand ob man das Mikrofon der Internen freisprecheinrichtung an ein anderes Radio zb. Pioneer MVH-8300BT oder DEH-7300BT anschließen kann ?
Das alte Radio ist ein Blaupunkt Travelpilot DX von 2002 aus einem Ford.

EDIT: Also auf den Bildern kann man erkennen das dass Mikrofon mit einem handelsüblichem klinken Stecker wie man sie auch von Kopfhörern etc. kennt angeschlossen wird. Wenn es jetzt nicht wieder irgendwelche Hersteller-spezifischen anschlüsse sind würde mir das eine menge Arbeit ersparen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Da sehe ich technisch kein Problem. Es könnte allenfalls zu schwach sein. Wenn die Anschlüsse nicht passen wird der Stecker halt abgezwickt und es kommt ein passender dran.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. Juni 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Fahre des öfteren durch unsere Nachbarländer und da ist es völlig Normal nicht schneller als 70 zu fahren...



Das wäre ja eine Katastrophe, wenn man in DE eines Tages nur noch 70 fahren dürfte, aber soweit wird es zum Glück nie kommen.


----------



## JC88 (15. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja eine Katastrophe, wenn man in DE eines Tages nur noch 70 fahren dürfte, aber soweit wird es zum Glück nie kommen.


 
Abwarten....


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Juni 2011)

Bei Bimmertoday gibts einen Vergleich neuer M5 vs alter M5. 
Unter anderem auch mit Motorkennlinien. 
http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-conten...iagramme-BMW-M5-F10-S63-vs-BMW-M5-E60-S85.jpg
Ist schon radikal anders, wie der neue Motor sein Turbo-Drehmoment bereitstellt. 
Das ist ja kein Plateau mehr, das sind die Great Plains.


----------



## riedochs (16. Juni 2011)

Heute meinen Passat aus der Werkstatt geholt, hatte Kompressionsmessung machen lassen:

1. Zylinder: 11,5 
2. Zylinder: 11.5 
3. Zylinder: 11,3 
4. Zylinder: 9,5  Verschleißgrenze erreicht.

Das erklärt aber immer noch nicht ganz den derben Leistungsverlust.


----------



## thecroatien (16. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Heute meinen Passat aus der Werkstatt geholt, hatte Kompressionsmessung machen lassen:
> 
> 1. Zylinder: 11,5
> 2. Zylinder: 11.5
> ...



Verschleißgrenze von WAS erreicht? fehlende Kompression könnte mehrere Ursachen haben...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Heute meinen Passat aus der Werkstatt geholt, hatte Kompressionsmessung machen lassen:
> 
> 1. Zylinder: 11,5
> 2. Zylinder: 11.5
> ...


 
Ist doch klar woher der Leistungsverlust kommt: Es fehlen 5. Zylinder, 6. Zylinder, 7. Zylinder und 8. Zylinder.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2011)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Verschleißgrenze von WAS erreicht? fehlende Kompression könnte mehrere Ursachen haben...



Das gilt es herauszufinden. Ich vermute stark die Auslassventile. Die höhere thermische Belastung durch LPG dürfte da eine Rolle spielen. Noch dazu ist der Motor längs eingebaut.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ist doch klar woher der Leistungsverlust kommt: Es fehlen 5. Zylinder, 6. Zylinder, 7. Zylinder und 8. Zylinder.



Clown gefrühstückt?


----------



## Lee (18. Juni 2011)

Eine Frage:
Ich lerne gerade für die Theorieprüfung und mich beschäftigt da eine Sache. Das sind ja Hunderte von Fragen. Kommen die alle in der Prüfung dran, oder sind das Fragen, die dran kommen können? Wenn die alle abfragen, sitze ich ja stunden vor der Prüfung, das kann doch gar nicht sein?


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2011)

Nee, da kommt immer nur ein Prüfungsbogen dran. 
Wenn du schon digital lernst, dann sinds glaube ich 30 Fragen oder so, wobei die meisten eh ähnlich sind und du sie nach zwei Stunden lernen auswendig kannst.


----------



## Lee (18. Juni 2011)

Jup, lerne digital. Also besteht die Theorieprüfung aus... 30 Fragen? Das ist echt einfach. Wieviele Fehler darf man da machen?


----------



## Balomanja (18. Juni 2011)

Insgesamt darfst du 10 Fehlerpunkte haben MAXIMAL. Das kann sich so und so zusammen setzen... 
ABER bei den Vorfahrtsfragen musst du vorsichtig sein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist jede Vorfahrtsfrage mit 5 Fehlerpunkten belegt.
Wenn du 2 falsch beantwortest, hast du zwar auch nur 10 pkt., aber fällst trotzdem durch...
So wars bei mir (wie gesagt wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2011)

Wenn du aber vorher schon den Rollerführerschein gemacht hast, dann darfst du nur 6 Fehlerpunkte haben.


----------



## Nekro (18. Juni 2011)

Bist du nicht in der Fahrschule? Uns hat man damals erklärt wie das abläuft 
Und auswendig lernen sollte nicht die Lösung sein, sondern verstehen und nachvollziehen  Nur technische Fragen brauch man nicht unbedingt verstehen.


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2011)

Ich hab nie behauptet, dass es die Fragen auswendig lernen soll. Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass er sie nach ner Weile lernen auswendig kann, da sie sich oft wiederholen.


----------



## Lee (18. Juni 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Wenn du aber vorher schon den Rollerführerschein gemacht hast, dann darfst du nur 6 Fehlerpunkte haben.


 Habe ich nicht. 


Nekro schrieb:


> Bist du nicht in der Fahrschule? Uns hat man damals erklärt wie das abläuft
> Und auswendig lernen sollte nicht die Lösung sein, sondern verstehen und nachvollziehen  Nur technische Fragen brauch man nicht unbedingt verstehen.


 Klar bin ich in der Fahrschule. Habe aber noch nicht alle Stunden abgesessen und bislang auch noch nichts über den Ablauf der Prüfung gehört. Ich lerne auch nicht auswendig. Die Fragen sind eigentlich alle so leicht, durch ein wenig nachdenken kommt man da meist ohne probleme auf die Lösung.


moe schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet, dass es die Fragen auswendig lernen soll. Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass er sie nach ner Weile lernen auswendig kann, da sie sich oft wiederholen.


 So ist es


----------



## cultraider (19. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das gilt es herauszufinden. Ich vermute stark die Auslassventile. Die höhere thermische Belastung durch LPG dürfte da eine Rolle spielen. Noch dazu ist der Motor längs eingebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> jup, entweder auslassventile oder der kolbenring. lass das überprüfen. wenns der kolbenring ist, musst mal schauen wie die abgase aussehen, wenns bläulich ist, verbrennt er öl....


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2011)

Öl verbrauch der Motor schon immer, ist normal bei den 2.0 20V.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (19. Juni 2011)

cultraider schrieb:


> riedochs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das gilt es herauszufinden. Ich vermute stark die Auslassventile. Die höhere thermische Belastung durch LPG dürfte da eine Rolle spielen. Noch dazu ist der Motor längs eingebaut.
> ...


----------



## 1821984 (20. Juni 2011)

Naja da der Kopf so oder so runter muss, kann man die Kolbenringe gleich mit machen. Nur ist die Frage, ob nicht ein AT-Motor billiger kommt.

Aber Verschleißgrenze ist das noch nicht, oder läuft er schon Unrund? Grenze sind so 5-6 bar. Aber insgesammt kann man sagen das er sehr wenig druck hat. Sollen die nicht bei ca. 13 bar liegen?
Was heißt Leistungsverlust? In welchem Maße? Ist es nen Turbomotor (deswegen bischen weniger Kompression)? Schreib mal bischen mehr dazu!


----------



## riedochs (20. Juni 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> cultraider schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was hat die Einbauposition mit nem Kompressionsdruckverlust zu tun?
> ...


----------



## nyso (20. Juni 2011)

So, mal eine kleine Frage in den Raum

Was würdet ihr bei 20000€ Budget eher kaufen, einen A8 BJ 2003 oder einen A6 BJ 2005?
Ich tendiere eher zum A8, das Teil würde dann Geschäftswagen sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juni 2011)

Bei einem so knappen Budget würde ich weder noch holen. Denn die Fixkosten würden dich bei beiden Fahrzeugen aus den Socken hauen. Nur weil ein ehemailges 80.000 oder 60.000 Euro Auto heute für kleines Geld zu haben sind, sinken ja parallel die Fixkosten nicht. Bzw. je älter die Fahrzeuge sind umso mehr muss investiert werden.

Des weiteren ist zu bedenken, dass wenn das Fahrzeug auf deine Firma zugelassen wird und du dich für die 1% Regelung entscheiden solltest, sich dieser Prozentpunkt nicht am Kaufpreis orientiert, sondern am ehemaligen brutto Listenpreis. Das heißt du vertsteuerst bei einem A8 mit z.B. einem ehemailgen bLP von 100.000 Euro, jeden Monat 1.000 Euro über deine Gehaltsabrechnung mit. Dadurch werden diese Fahrzeuge als Geschäftsfahrzeug noch uninteressanter als sie ohnehin schon sind.


----------



## nyso (20. Juni 2011)

Ja, A6 und A8 sind monatlich echt happig. Wird wohl auf einen A4 Avant oder A3 Sportback hinauslaufen und dann bei Geschäftsterminen ein gutes Auto über Europcar. Sollte aufs Jahr deutlich günstiger sein...

Aber ein A8 als erstes richtiges Auto hätte schon was


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2011)

Da frag ich mich jetzt was das für Geschätstermine sein sollen bei denen man sich mit einem A4 nicht sehen lassen kann. 
Gerade in Zeiten wo z.B. Firmen wie HP fast alle Verkäufer auf maximal Passats zurück gestuft haben um nicht zu protzig zu wirken(Stichwort: "Ach da landet mein Geld also!").


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Aber ein A8 als erstes richtiges Auto hätte schon was


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. In meiner alten GmbH bin ich als geschäftsführender Gesellschafter einen 7er BMW auf Geschäftskosten gefahren. War eine feine Sache und da ich sowieso den Spitzensteuersatz zahlen musste haben die 1.200,- Euro extra (versteuern) im Monat den Braten auch nicht mehr fett gemacht. 
Erschreckend ist halt was so ein Fahrzeug für Servicekosten generiert, angefangen von Bremsen, Reifen  und Fahrwerk welche extrem unter dem Gewicht leiden, bis hin zum "speziellen" Servicepreis für die Luxusklasse. Unter dem Strich kann man nur festhalten, das sich ein Fahrzeug der Luxusklasse erst dann "lohnt" wenn einem solche 4 stelligen Beträge hier und da egal sind.

Aber rückblickend kann ich auf jeden Fall festhalten, dass es eine geile Zeit war  .


----------



## nyso (20. Juni 2011)

Naja, fahrten nach München etc, zu den ganzen Herstellern, da fährst man schon lieber A8 als Polo


----------



## Nekro (20. Juni 2011)

Was ist aus deiner Fahrzeug-Wahl geworden, ITpassion?
S5? TT-RS?`335i? Was wird/ist es geworden?


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2011)

Ach der A8 ist ja viel zu unhandlich wenn auch bequem. Ich würde lieber mal schauen was ein A5s so kosten- der ist unter den ganzen As am schönsten


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juni 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> Was ist aus deiner Fahrzeug-Wahl geworden, ITpassion?
> S5? TT-RS?`335i? Was wird/ist es geworden?


 
Nach einer Probefahrt mit dem S5 und dem A5 bin ich zu der Auffassung gekommen, dass zu meiner Fahrerei der A5 am besten paßt (da keine penetrante Zwangsautomatik macht was sie will).
Da das Facelift vor der Tür steht, werde ich wohl bis zum Herbst warten und dann einen A5 als Cabrio bestellen.
Wenn jetzt nicht wider erwarten doch noch der Golf R als Cabrio erscheint, dann wird es dabei bleiben. 
Vom Geld her nimmt es sich nicht viel ob S5 oder A5, da ich für meine Wunschfarbkombi beim A5 für 4.000,- Euro das Exklusivleder brauche, wo hingegen der S5 werkseitig gratis mit einem Bi-Color Interieur zu haben ist. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann mit dem Doppelkupplungs-Automaten weniger als nichts anfangen.
Ich muss zwar noch gestehen das auch ein Q3 mich reizen könnte, aber da er ebenfalls an einer Zwangsautomatik hängt, hat sich das Thema sowieso schon erledigt. Also:

*A5 Cabrio ! *

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus (mal schauen was das Facelift bringt....):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2011)

Aber A5,S5, Golf R oder gar Q3 sind doch kaum miteinander vergleichbar oder? Q3 hat was von A2 fürs Gelände finde ich  Aber trotzdem gute Entscheidung ein A5 3.TDI mit 19" (oder haben die 20?) sind einfach spitze aus. Welche Farbe soll er bekommen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juni 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber A5,S5, Golf R oder gar Q3 sind doch kaum miteinander vergleichbar oder? Q3 hat was von A2 fürs Gelände finde ich  Aber trotzdem gute Entscheidung ein A5 3.TDI mit 19" (oder haben die 20?) sind einfach spitze aus. Welche Farbe soll er bekommen?


 
Naja, es sind halt alles Fahrzeuge die erstmal mein Interesse geweckt haben. Der Q3 ist von der Technik her, ein hochgebockter A3.
Ist keine Ölheizung. Wäre für mich auch ein Nogo Trekker Motor + Cabrio. Ist ein 2 Liter Turbo Otto mit 19"ern. Als Farbe dachte ich mir Gletscherweiß.


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2011)

Gletscherweiß- sehr nice aber zumindest bei Motorrädern sehr pflegeintensiev sofern man gegen Dreck und toten Fliegen allergisch ist^^


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2011)

Weiße Auto's sehen sehr geil aus, aber (ich weiß wovon ich rede) machen viel arbeit für die typischen "Samstags-Wascher" 

Ich hoffe du packst das schöne neue Auto nicht faulerweise in ne Waschstraße


----------



## Tobucu (20. Juni 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Weiße Auto's sehen sehr geil aus, aber (ich weiß wovon ich rede) machen viel arbeit für die typischen "Samstags-Wascher"
> 
> Ich hoffe du packst das schöne neue Auto nicht faulerweise in ne Waschstraße


 Wenn ich mich recht entsinne läst IT waschen.


----------



## SaPass (20. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vom Geld her nimmt es sich nicht viel ob S5 oder A5


Der A5 Facelift wird wie der aktuelle A6 aussehen (abgeflachte Ecken am Kühlergrill).
 Welche Motor hast du dir beim A5 Cabrio vorgestellt? Da gibts dann doch erstaunliche große Unterschiede zum S5


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juni 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du packst das schöne neue Auto nicht faulerweise in ne Waschstraße


 
Ausschliesslich. Wie diverse unabhängige Tests belegen ist es auch das Beste was man seinem Wägelchen verpassen kann.



SaPass schrieb:


> Der A5 Facelift wird wie der aktuelle A6 aussehen (abgeflachte Ecken am Kühlergrill).
> Welche Motor hast du dir beim A5 Cabrio vorgestellt? Da gibts dann doch erstaunliche große Unterschiede zum S5


 
Der einzige Motor (aus der aktuellen Palette) welcher mir in Kombination mit einem manuellem Getriebe gefällt ist der 2 Liter TFSi. Ich bin ihn schon probe gefahren, habe die 99% identische Version davon auch in meinem TT, paßt ziemlich perfekt. Wäre zwar schön wenn er im Rahmen des Facelifts auf 240 - 250 PS erstarken würde. Wenn nicht ist es aber auch OK.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ausschliesslich. Wie diverse unabhängige Tests belegen ist es auch das Beste was man seinem Wägelchen verpassen kann.


 
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du meinst, eine Waschstraße ist das Beste, was man seinem Wagen "verpassen" kann?


----------



## nyso (20. Juni 2011)

Man sollte da aber unterscheiden^^

Waschstraße ist schon was tolles, Waschanlage z.B. nur Müll. Wenn man das mal vergleicht, die lange Waschstraße vom Profi oder die Waschanlage hinter der Tanke, richtig gruselig


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juni 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du meinst, eine Waschstraße ist das Beste, was man seinem Wagen "verpassen" kann?


 
Jepp. Im Gegensatz zur Handwäsche werden weniger Schmutzpartikel zum Schmirgelpapier umfunktioniert, vorausgesetzt wir reden hier von einer guten Waschstraße mit Vorwäsche. Hat die Dekra und alle anderen gängien Prüfvereine schon x-fach gescheckt.


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2011)

Das versuch mal einem guten Lackaufbereiterbetrieb zu verklickern^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juni 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das versuch mal einem guten Lackaufbereiterbetrieb zu verklickern^^


 
Die würden jedes offizielle Testergebniss als Lüge hinstellen, da es in Konkurenz zum eigenen Pfusch, ähh, Arbeit steht.

Aber unter dem Strich ist es egal. Meinetwegen kann jeder seine 10 Jahre alte Secondhand Gurke mit dem Lappen stundenlang schmirgeln. Ich fahre mit meinen Autos immer durch die Waschstraße. Habe damit in den letzten 16 Jahren immer gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Insofern paßt es schon. Soll jeder machen wie er denkt.


----------



## JC88 (21. Juni 2011)

Achja...du warst das^^ Neuwagenfetischist


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juni 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Achja...du warst das^^ Neuwagenfetischist


 
Ich bin auch:

Neudruckerpapierfetischist
Neuwattestäbchenfetischist
Neubrotfestischist
Neucomputerfetischist
Neusockenfetischist
.
.
.
.

Und was weiß ich noch alles. Nur abgelegte Sachen von anderen Leuten interessieren mich nicht so sehr.


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der einzige Motor (aus der aktuellen Palette) welcher mir in Kombination mit einem manuellem Getriebe gefällt ist der 2 Liter TFSi. Ich bin ihn schon probe gefahren, habe die 99% identische Version davon auch in meinem TT, paßt ziemlich perfekt. Wäre zwar schön wenn er im Rahmen des Facelifts auf 240 - 250 PS erstarken würde. Wenn nicht ist es aber auch OK.


Der Motor ist noch vergleichsweise neu. Und wird anscheinend noch nicht so schnell überarbeitet, da Audi im A6 und A7 lieber einen 2.8 FSI verbaut. Und ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, in der letzten AMS etwas über einen neuen Motor von Audi gelesen zu haben. Dort war das A5 Coupé mit dem 2.0 TFSI im Test.

Und zu den Waschstraße eine kurze Anmerkung des ADAC.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2011)

Eine ach so tolle Textilwaschstraße hat bei meinem alten Cabrio die Kunststoffheckscheibe in einem Gang total zerkratzt. 
Das was da geschmirgelt wurde tut dem Lack sicher auch nicht gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Der Motor ist noch vergleichsweise neu. Und wird anscheinend noch nicht so schnell überarbeitet, da Audi im A6 und A7 lieber einen 2.8 FSI verbaut. Und ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, in der letzten AMS etwas über einen neuen Motor von Audi gelesen zu haben. Dort war das A5 Coupé mit dem 2.0 TFSI im Test.


 
In den großen Klassen wird ein schlapper V6 einem potentem R4 TurboDi vorgezogen. 
In der AutoBild stand das die Motoren quer durch die Bank im Rahmen des Facelifts "effizienter" werden sollen, was das auch immer heißen mag.
Rein rechnerisch müsste das Drehmoment nur um 30 Nm angehoben werden, dann hätte er die von mir gewünschten 240 PS. Aber egal, vielleicht machen sie was vielleicht auch nicht. So brandneu ist der Motor aber auch nicht, die EA888 Reihe begann schon vor etwa 4 Jahren, zwischenzeitlich gab es wenigstens 2 große Modifikationen. Insofern wäre womöglich ein weiter Schritt denkbar. Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte den EA888 jetzt 3 mal in Folge, da mache ich auch noch eine 4. Runde mit  .


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte mal die Zeitschrift "Auto Motor und Sport" zitieren, die aktuelle Ausgabe zum A5 Facelift:
"Wenig Änderungen gibt es beim Motorenprogramm. Beim S5 Coupé wird der V8-Motore künftig durch ein Kompressor-V6 ersetzt, der 333PS leistet. Der Verkauf startet zum Jahresende."
Sieht also nicht nach einer Änderung aus. Schade eigentlich. Wenn sie den 3.2 FSI in Rente schicken, haben sie ja immer noch die aufgeladenen R4 aus S3 und TTS.
Mal sehen, ob sich was beim A4 Facelift nächstes Jahr tut.
Aber ich darf erst mal von solchen Autos träumen. Werde wohl noch ein paar Jährchen studieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal die Zeitschrift "Auto Motor und Sport" zitieren, die aktuelle Ausgabe zum A5 Facelift:
> "Wenig Änderungen gibt es beim Motorenprogramm. Beim S5 Coupé wird der V8-Motore künftig durch ein Kompressor-V6 ersetzt, der 333PS leistet. Der Verkauf startet zum Jahresende."
> Sieht also nicht nach einer Änderung aus. Schade eigentlich.


 
Habe ich auch gelesen, in der AZ und AB klingt es ein wenig anders. Aber ich denke auch das es bei den V6K im S5 QP bleiben wird. Auch wenn hier oder da mal Hinweise auf größere Modifikationen aufblitzen.

Wo bei mein Traumantrieb für den S5 der Antriebsstrang vom TT-RS wäre, nur halt auf Längseinbau umgewurschtelt.


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

Wie klingts dann in der AZ und AB?

Btw: GZ zu 2000 Beiträgen


----------



## Mosed (21. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Habt ihr bis jetzt den Ölstand eures Fahrzeugs im kalten oder warmen Zustand gemessen?

Habe "zum Glück" in mein Handbuch geschaut und da steht im warmen Zustand nach x Minuten (weiß ich grad nicht mehr genau).
Viele messen ja im kalten Zustand, wenn man mal so im Internet schaut. Was ich dabei aber echt überhaupt nicht verstehe, ist wie man darüber diskutieren kann, was richtig ist - ein Blick ins Handbuch beantwortet ja schließlich die Frage, was beim eigenen Fahrzeug richtig ist.

So ne genaue Erklärung, warum im warmen Zustand gemessen werden muss, habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden. Mir fallen sowohl für kalt, als auch warm Erklärungen ein. Weiß da jemand was faktisch belegtes? 

Egal oder unerheblich im Unterschied kann es ja eigentlich nicht sein, wenn explizit geschrieben wird, dass der Motor warm gefahren werden soll. Und wenns nur darum ginge, nicht direkt nach Motor-Aus zu messen, könnten die das ja auch entsprechend schreiben.


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

Für warm spricht: Das Öl dehnt sich etwas aus. Somit hat man den "tatsächlichen" Ölstand während der Fahrt. Nachteil: Heiße Sache.
Letztendlich ist es egal, wenn der Motor ausreichend Öl hat. Der sollte Schwankungen vertragen, so lange der Ölstand ungefährt in der Mitte des Messstabes liegt. Und bei zu wenig Öl motzen aktuelle Autos per Bordcomputer, zu viel passiert eher selten.

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Wieso kann der Ölmesstab nicht weiß sein, damit man es besser ablesen kann? Wieso muss der schwarz und fast unmöglich ablesbar sein (bei VW zumindest)?


----------



## watercooled (21. Juni 2011)

Das wird je nach Hersteller verschieden sein...


----------



## Mosed (21. Juni 2011)

Am Bordcomputer habe ich es auch bemerkt. Nach langen Fahrten (150 km, mind. 3/4 Autobahn) nach Motor aus ging die gelbe Lampe an (Bedeutet, dass demnächst nachgefüllt werden muss, ich aber noch weiterfahren kann). Habe dann nach Stunden mal nachgeschaut und war verwirrt, weil der Ölstand bei 0,5 - 3/4 der Markierung war.
Nachdem dann bei den nächsten längeren Fahrten auch wieder die Lampe anging, habe ich dann mal nach 5-10 Minuten gemessen und da war der Ölstand bei Minimum. Habe 0,75 Liter reingehaun und jetzt ist es angeblich voll. Schau nochmal nach einer langen Fahrt nach, was er dann anzeigt.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juni 2011)

0,75 Liter ist schon ne ganze menge. Die Mengendiferenz zwischen Min und Max beträgt bei mir ca. 1Liter (4Zylinder 1.8L Hubraum). Ist natürlich bei jedem Fahrzeug etwas anders aber nur mal so als Richtlinie 

Ich habe mal gehört, das in den Bugatti Veyron 16Liter MotorÖL  passen - das ist aber was anderes 

EDIT: Ich habe in meinem "schlauen Buch" noch etwas zum messen gefunden:

- Motor Warmfahren und Fahrzeug auf eine waagerechte Fläche abstellen
- Nach abstellen des Motors mindestens 2 Minuten lang warten, bis sich das Öl in der Wanne gesammelt hat


----------



## Mosed (21. Juni 2011)

Jup genau,
Nur interessant, dass im Internet meistens geschrieben wird, dass kalt gemessen werden muss (Von Foren-Teilnehmern...). Obwohl sowas ja leicht nachzulesen ist.

Bei mir ist auch 1 Liter zwischen den beiden Markierungen. Bei mir wird dreistufig gewarnt:
1. Gelb nach Motor aus = Bei Gelegenheit nachfüllen, kein Risiko
2. Gelb während der Fahrt = Innerhalb von 50 km nachfüllen. Minimalstand erreicht.
3. Rot während der Fahrt = Zu wenig Öl, sofort anhalten und Motor aus.


----------



## Tobucu (21. Juni 2011)

Jo Öl stand ist wichtig. Hab schon einen Motor gekillt nachdem die Ölpumpe aus gefallen war. (zum Glück nur beim Polo 86 C, Motor war auch relativ einfach zu tauschen.)
Beim meinen Golf II wars einfacher, nach 500 KM 1Liter Öl nachfüllen.
Die neueren Wagen schreien meist Rechtzeitig das sie ÖL benötigen.


----------



## Seabound (21. Juni 2011)

Mein Auto macht nen Ölcheck beim Einschalten der Zündung. Im Display des Bordcomputers erscheint dann die Meldung, dass der Ölstand Ok ist. Per Tastendruck kann ich mir im Display dann auch den Stand des Motoröls, bzw. die Füllmenge anzeigen lassen. Eigentlich ganz praktisch. Muss ich nich mehr raus und abstechen.


----------



## Mosed (21. Juni 2011)

Ich kontrolliere auch nicht ohne Anlass. Wenn die gelbe Lampe angeht, schau ich halt, ob der Sensor spinnt oder nicht, bevor ich zu viel reinkippe...


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

Bei uns wird immer beim Reifenwechsel auch gleich nach dem Öl geschaut. Obwohl aktuell noch die alten Winterreifen drauf sind. Hat das irgendwelche gravierenden Nachteile?


----------



## moe (21. Juni 2011)

Außer unnötig hohem Abrieb und höherem Spritverbrauch meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Mosed (21. Juni 2011)

ADAC Technik Winterreifen

--> Längerer Bremsweg bei trockener Fahrbahn.


----------



## Seabound (21. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Bei uns wird immer beim Reifenwechsel auch gleich nach dem Öl geschaut. Obwohl aktuell noch die alten Winterreifen drauf sind. Hat das irgendwelche gravierenden Nachteile?


 

Bei nem überraschenden Wintereinbruch hast du natürlich immense Vorteile...


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei nem überraschenden Wintereinbruch hast du natürlich immense Vorteile...


 Mitten im Juni? Ich halts für unwahrscheinlich. Aber die Reifen dürfte 5 Jahre alt sein und müssen mal abgefahren werden. Die Sommerreifen von Conti (ich glaub PremiumContact2) haben immerhin einen ganzen Sommer gehalten


----------



## Seabound (21. Juni 2011)

Einen Sommer? Was fährst du für nen heisen Reifen?!? Das hab ich ja in meiner wildesten Zeit nicht hinbekommen...


----------



## AeroX (22. Juni 2011)

Es gibt Leute die fahren 2 sätze im Jahr


----------



## SaPass (22. Juni 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Einen Sommer? Was fährst du für nen heisen Reifen?!? Das hab ich ja in meiner wildesten Zeit nicht hinbekommen...


 Naja, ein Sommer und ein Teil vom nächsten Sommer. Es sind 195er Conti PremiumContact 2.
Jährliche Fahrleistung: knapp 20000km
Fahrstil: normal
Anmerkung: Wir reden vom Auto meiner Eltern, als armer Student kann/will ich mir kein Auto kaufen. Aber zu Hause is immer eins in der Garage


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2011)

Fährt eigentlich jemand aufs 24 Stunden Rennen auf den Nürburgring? Ich bin Samstag dort...  Vielleicht auch Sonntag.


----------



## Hatschi (22. Juni 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt eigentlich jemand aufs 24 Stunden Rennen auf den Nürburgring? Ich bin Samstag dort...  Vielleicht auch Sonntag.



Ich geh morgen


----------



## Seabound (23. Juni 2011)

Jo, Kollege von mir geht auch morgen.


----------



## Nekro (23. Juni 2011)

Samstag


----------



## Seabound (23. Juni 2011)

Bin ma gespannt. Wetter soll Samstag ja nicht so dolle sein. Bewölkt und ca. 13 grad. Naja, letztes Jahr was noch wesentlich kälter...


----------



## Tobucu (23. Juni 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bin ma gespannt. Wetter soll Samstag ja nicht so dolle sein. Bewölkt und ca. 13 grad. Naja, letztes Jahr was noch wesentlich kälter...


 So lange es nicht regnet ist das doch ein gutes Wetter.
Es könnte schlimmer sein.


----------



## Nekro (24. Juni 2011)

Tobucu schrieb:


> So lange es nicht regnet ist das doch ein gutes Wetter.
> Es könnte schlimmer sein.


 
Genau, hauptsache trocken. Gegen Kälte kann man sich warm anziehen.
Bei Regen wär alles matschig und schlecht für die Fahrer


----------



## Seabound (24. Juni 2011)

Soll aber nun regnen. Schau grad die Qualy 2 und es regnet auch, obwohl heute Sonneschein aufem Ring gemeldet war... Mal schauen


----------



## Freeak (25. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute, ohne mich in einem Autoforum Anmelden zu wollen will ich hier mal etwas Kundtun und Fragen.

Mitte 2012 ist der TÜV für meinen Nissan Sunny dran, allerdings muss ich mich Aufgrund von zu viel Rost, (auch immer mehr an Tragenden Teilem) Trennen Schade Drum war mit den Fahrleistungen immer mehr als zufrieden, aber egal. Ich habe dann vor das Auto soweit zu Demontieren das ich noch ein Kleinwenig Profit draus bekomme. Defakto benötige ich auch Abnehmer, insbesondere auch für Größere teile wie Scheiben etc. daher suche ich zum einen Leute welche Ersatzteile für (ihren eigenen Sunny suchen) Auch soll der Motor verkauft werden (von diesem erhoffe ich mit den Meisten Profit) Es ist ein 1.4 Ltr. Triebwerk mit 75 PS Aktuell sind um die 120.000Km was dieser Runter hat, Schnurrt aber noch immer wie ne Mieze. Auch der Rest des Autos ist in einem Soliden Zustand, Abgesehen von der Kraosserie, die Soll am Ende in den Schrott. Der Hintergrund ist einfach der das ich beim Schrotthändler nicht viel für das Technisch noch fitte Fahrzeug bekomme, und dieser sich noch selber ne Golde Nase an den Einzelteilen wie Spiegel, Blinker, Scheinwerfer, Getriebe etc. verdient, den gefallen will ich dem nicht tuen. Daher auch der Plan zur Demontage. Klar will ich auch auf Ebay anbieten, aber eventuell hat noch einer Aus der Community Interesse an etwas.

Meine andere Frage bezieht sich auf mein neues Wägelchen. Ich habe vor mir einen Subaru Impreza WRX STI zuzulegen. Hat einfach den bewegrund das ich da ich vom Land komme ein Allradfahrzeug möchte, der Letzte Winter war heftig und ich habe keine Lust noch mal stecken zu bleiben weil die Straßen schlecht Geschoben waren. (Bitte keine Sinnlos Diskussion, wenn man richtig feststeckt hilft auch Allrad nimmer) Ein SUV kommt nicht in Frage, ein Offroader auch nicht ein "normaler PKW" tut´s da auch. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit Subaru? Ich weiß das die Japaner Robuste Technik haben, aber wie bei jeder Technik gibt es auch da Schwachstellen. und diese möchte ich eben von der Community erfahren. Egal ob mit Motor, Getriebe, Kraosse, Elektronik etc. Alles was ihr mal an Pannen hattet. Oder eben an Kostspieleligen Reparaturen.


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2011)

Unsere Nachbar schwört seit Jahren auf Subaru. hat schon den 4. (oder 5.) und hat die immer sehr lange gefahren. Ich hatte vor Jahren selbst einen und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zoon (25. Juni 2011)

Wenns rein ums Vorwärtskommen im Winter geht reicht auch ein "normaler" Impreza.

Vom Unterhalt ist ein WRX STI nämlich ein paar Stufen höher wie ein Nissan Sunny ... wenn du es dir aber vorher ausgerechent hast und es dir leisten kannst dann hast du Glück gehabt.

Ein gebrauchter Forester ist auch nicht schlecht. Ein typisches "Altherrenauto" und daher versicherungsmäßig günstiger. Zudem Platz ohne Ende, kann mehr im Gelände als man ihn zutraut (bei Jägern sehr beliebt). Selten ist hier auch die Turboversion zu finden. Ist ungefähr der wahre Vorgänger von den ganzen neumodischen Zeugs wie Allroad Quattro und Audi Kuh3 undsoweiter.

Ist auch sehr übersichtlich, klassisches Karossieriedesign, keine überdimensionalen Überhänge wo man sich gerne verschätzt und in der Stadt irgendwo gegenwummert. 

Falls er dir doch zu SUV mäßig aussieht, evtl. Legacy Outback? Ein wenig Bodenfreiheit brauchts im Winter bei tieferen Schnee ein WRX wird ziemlich schnell aufsetzen. Vom 5 Türer Impreza gabs auch ne höher gelegte Variante als Outback aber nur in den USA, hier nur jurz als Sondermodell für Jäger.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Juni 2011)

Es soll bestimmt der WRX STI werden weil der nicht gerade untermotorisiert ist oder ?


----------



## Freeak (25. Juni 2011)

Es soll ein WRX STI werden weil man damit auch mal auf der Linken Spur was reißen kann. Außerdem gefällt mit diese Brachiale Optik mit der Frittentheke auf dem Heck. Zudem ist es ein wirklich Tolles Auto. Nicht so ein Einheitsbrei wie heutzutage auf deutschen Straßen. Gerade Audi, da kann man nen A3 nicht mehr von nem A6 Unterscheiden. Schaut alles gleich Aus = Langweilig. Aber die Optik eines Subaru Impreza ist Provokant und die Leistung und auch der Sound Sprechen für sich.

Und nicht umsonst ist Subaru mit dem Impreza und Mit Colin McRae (Gott habe ihn Seelig) mehrfacher Ralleyweltmeister geworden. Eine Kiste mit Kultstatus.


----------



## ich558 (25. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde den STI auch super vorallem weil es einer der wenigen Karren ist die sich mal vom Rest abhebt  Dann sieht man wenigsten einen mehr in DE


----------



## Zoon (25. Juni 2011)

Zum zügigen mitschwimmen sollte auch ein normaler Impreza 2.5 reichen ... 

Aber jammer bei der ersten Durchsicht + Verschleißteile nicht rum von wegen "das ist ja so teuer" !

Ist das gleiche wie bei gebrauchten Luxuskarossen. der Preis evtl nur noch 1/10 vom Neuwert, der Unterhalt ist aber nachwievor so hoch. Mal so Keilriemenwechsel Porsche 928 als Beispiel


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (25. Juni 2011)

Hey Autofreunde ....

für alle auch Motorsportfreunde wäre eventuell der Livestream zum 24h-Rennen interessant,

Livestream vom 24h-Rennen am Nürburgring 2011 - SPORT AUTO

SPORT1-Livestream: Motorsport - Live im Internet

sehr interessant dieses Jahr mal wieder aufgrund der unbeständigen Wetterlage ...


----------



## Witcher (25. Juni 2011)

ich fands gut das auch dieses Jahr der Opel Manta wieder beim 24h Rennen mitgefahren ist. Klassiker


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2011)

Bin grad vom Ring zurück. War super! Schau jetzt auch noch bissel Stream, esse was und dann geh ich pennen. 

Schade, dass der Farnbacher Ferrari nach Aufhängungsschaden nun so weit zurückliegt. Und der Glickenhaus Ferrari, was ein Sound, auch wenn er nicht soooo schnell ist. Audi kann garnix aufem Ring und die R8 sind auch irgendwie langsam und hässlich. Im Übrigen, es sind auch diese neuen Mini Coupe mitgefahren. Die sahen ja mal kaXXe aus. Wer soll so nen hässliche Mist kaufen. 

War ein schöner Tag. Mehr als 12 Stunden aufem Ring gewesen, einfach super.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Und nicht umsonst ist Subaru mit dem Impreza und Mit Colin McRae (Gott habe ihn Seelig) mehrfacher Ralleyweltmeister geworden. Eine Kiste mit Kultstatus.


 
Aber nicht im aktuellen STi. Der aktuelle STi ist nicht mehr so scharf wie früher. Wenn's um Auto dieses Kalibers geht, dann würde ich zum Evo X raten; es ist eine ganze Ecke schärfer vom Fahrverhalten und Fahrleistungen her und von der Optik sowieso.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2011)

Kannst ja einfach ma bei Check24.de durchkalkulieren, was dich der STi an Versicherung kosten würde... Falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## Freeak (27. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aber nicht im aktuellen STi. Der aktuelle STi ist nicht mehr so scharf wie früher. Wenn's um Auto dieses Kalibers geht, dann würde ich zum Evo X raten; es ist eine ganze Ecke schärfer vom Fahrverhalten und Fahrleistungen her und von der Optik sowieso.


 

Deswegen möchte ich ja auch keinen Aktuellen, das 2004er oder das 2005er Pedant wäre auf alle Fälle Interessant, eventuell sogar ein 95er Modell.


----------



## riedochs (27. Juni 2011)

Schau dir zuerst besser die Versicherung an und dann noch eins: Die Karre säuft ordentlich.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. Juni 2011)

Ah was, alle einigermaßen gut motorisierten Benziner saufen ordentlich. Alles ab 150PS aufwärts 8-10l Autobahn bei ruhiger Fahrt und 15-20l bei Vollgas.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ah was, alle einigermaßen gut motorisierten Benziner saufen ordentlich. Alles ab 150PS aufwärts 8-10l Autobahn bei ruhiger Fahrt und 15-20l bei Vollgas.


 
Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her?
Moderne Motoren sind brutal sparsam. Mein Wägelchen kann man mit Tempomat auf der BAB mit um die 6 Liter Bewegen und mit einem 8er Wert in der Stadt. Der Wirkungsgrad wurde durch DI und Aufladung deutlich verbessert. Und das nicht mit lächerlichen 150 Pferdchen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. Juni 2011)

8l in der Stadt mit weit über 150PS? Das Auto möchte ich sehen. Es mag sein das manche Autohersteller das behaupten, aber die Realität sieht ganz sicher anders aus. Nich immer den Herstelleangaben und Bordcomputer glauben.


----------



## AeroX (27. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her?
> Moderne Motoren sind brutal sparsam. Mein Wägelchen kann man mit Tempomat auf der BAB mit um die 6 Liter Bewegen und mit einem 8er Wert in der Stadt. Der Wirkungsgrad wurde durch DI und Aufladung deutlich verbessert. Und das nicht mit lächerlichen 150 Pferdchen.



Hmm.. I.wie kann ich's nicht recht glauben  

Mein 2007er Polo 9n3 braucht 6,3l auf der Landstraße und ~10l Auf Autobahn..


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> 8l in der Stadt mit weit über 150PS? Das Auto möchte ich sehen. Es mag sein das manche Autohersteller das behaupten, aber die Realität sieht ganz sicher anders aus. Nich immer den Herstelleangaben und Bordcomputer glauben.



Ich bin mit meinem letzten Clio Sport mit irgenwas über 180 PS im Schnitt auf 7,6 Liter gekommen. Wenn ich flott unterwegs war, warens natürlich auch ein paar Liter mehr. Wenn ich "Besorgungsfahrten" auf Arbeit gemacht hab und mich zurückgehalten hab mitem Gasgeben, bin ich, wie gesagt nie über 8 Liter gekommen.


----------



## 1821984 (27. Juni 2011)

Oh man geht das schon wieder los.

Meiner liegt bei 10-11 Liter im Schnitt. Wenns nur BAB ist, dann auch mal 9 Liter aber weniger nicht. Lächerliche 180PS

Also wenn Rallywagen denn nen schönen alten EVO6 von ende 90`s. Brutalste Optik mit dem entsprechenden Fahrleistungen. Ist von allen der am bissigsten. Verbrauch liegt dort im Schnitt bei 15Liter. Wenn man ihn mal richtig bewegt gehts bis zu 30 Liter hoch. Das sind also keine 200km mit ner Füllung.

Aber bitte dran denken. Ölwechsel wollen die alle 15.000 spätestens haben. Ich würde es denn alle 10 machen. Auch Bremsanlagen sind gerne von Brembo in über 300mm. Kosten also auch richtiges Geld. Kupplungen sind auch nicht mal eben.


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2011)

EIn Ford Focus RS ist auch nicht übel im Bezug auf den Verbrauch. Arbeitskollege hatte demletzt einen übers WE, weil er am Überlegen war, ob er kaufen soll. Er hat dann dankend abgelehnt, mit den Worten, dass es ihm zu assozial sei, im Normalbetrieb (was immer das auch bedeuten mag) im Durchschnitt zwischen 15 und 18 Liter Super Plus zu verballern. Da würde sich sein (nicht sehr ausgeprägtes) grünes Gewissen melden.  Jedenfalls meinte er, er hätte die Karre nicht wirklich getreten, da sie ja von der Werkstatt nur geliehen war. Jetzt liebäugelt er mit nem Opel Speedster Turbo.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2011)

Der Speedster ist dann aber wirklich ein klassisches Drittauto und kein übermotorisierter Kleinwagen. Den Unterschied sollte er sich schon bewusst machen, da geht nämlich wirklich gar nichts rein.



AeroX schrieb:


> Hmm.. I.wie kann ich's nicht recht glauben
> Mein 2007er Polo 9n3 braucht 6,3l auf der Landstraße und ~10l Auf Autobahn..


Mein alter Schwede braucht 7-8l auf der Autobahn und 12+ in der Stadt. Was sagt uns das nun? 
Dein Autobahnzyklus ist definitiv ein anderer als meiner und es kommt halt sehr auf den Motor und das Getriebe im einzelnen an.


----------



## Freeak (28. Juni 2011)

Ich frage mich was ihr Immer nur mit den Bremsen und der Kupplung habt? Tretet ihr so auf die Klötzer das ihr alle 3 Montate in eurer Wekstatt Vorbeikommt und neue Bremsklötze und Scheiben benötigt? Und legt ihr bei jedem Losfahren einen Kickdown hin so das ihr auch Jährlich 5-6 Kupplungen Killt?

Ich meine bei Normalen fahren sollte sowas "eigentlich" nicht passieren. Ich hatte bisher 3 Autos, nen Ford Fiesta mit 60 PS musste nicht 1x die Kupplung oder die Bremsen in den Zeitraum wechseln in der ich ihn Gefahren bin. Dann hatte ich nen Seat Toledo mit 101 PS, den hatte ich leider nicht zu lange da ich diesen durch mehrere Umstände gegen die Leitplanke gesetzt habe, und nun habe ich nen Nissan Sunny, da wurden die Bremsen gemacht aber nur die Klötze, die Scheiben waren noch OK. Und auch die Kupplung Flutscht noch verdammt gut.

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr alle ne kleine Rally Fahrt wenn ihr unterwegs seid.Wenn dem so wäre isses natürlich klar das bei Euren Autos die Bremsen und Kupplung nicht lange halten.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Mein 2007er Polo 9n3 braucht 6,3l auf der Landstraße und ~10l Auf Autobahn..


 
Wenn du auf der Autobahn meist am oberen Limit fährst und dazwischen immer wieder abbremsen und danach beschleunigen musst ist das kein Wunder.
Du musst mal versuchen gleichmäßig zu fahren, dann wird das was.
Mein Smart braucht keine 4 Liter wenn ich gleichmäßig auf der Autobahn fahre und ich fahre dabei keine 50km/h. 



Freeak schrieb:


> Ich meine bei Normalen fahren sollte sowas "eigentlich" nicht passieren. Ich hatte bisher 3 Autos, nen Ford Fiesta mit 60 PS musste nicht 1x die Kupplung oder die Bremsen in den Zeitraum wechseln in der ich ihn Gefahren bin.


 
Bei normaler Benutzung sollte die Kupplung ein Autoleben halten. Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren Auto und hatte noch nie das Problem dass die Kupplung verschlissen war.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Speedster ist dann aber wirklich ein klassisches Drittauto und kein übermotorisierter Kleinwagen. Den Unterschied sollte er sich schon bewusst machen, da geht nämlich wirklich gar nichts rein.



Ich kenne die Umstände nicht genau, aber er hat Familie und Van. Bezogen auf diesen Sachverhalt, gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich auch nur um nen Zweit- oder Drittwagen handelt.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aber nicht im aktuellen STi. Der aktuelle STi ist nicht mehr so scharf wie früher. Wenn's um Auto dieses Kalibers geht, dann würde ich zum Evo X raten; es ist eine ganze Ecke schärfer vom Fahrverhalten und Fahrleistungen her und von der Optik sowieso.


 
Da kommt es nun drauf an welchen "aktuellen" du meinst.
Beim 2008er Hätch stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
Der 2011 hat aber wieder ne komplett neue Fahrwerkabstimmung bekommen und steht dem EVO X kaum nach.
Das der EVO aber an sich das sportlichere Auto ist stimmt.

Muss man eben abwägen.
Der STI ist ein wenig komfortabler, hat den um Welten schöneren Klang  und dürfte was Versicherung und Ersatzteile angeht um einiges günstiger sein.

Anschaffung ist der EVO ca. 6000€ (UVP) günstiger (wenn man ihn mit Handschaltung nimmt, da es im STI keine Automatik gibt)
Hat aber einen spaßigeren Allrad und Fahrwerkabstimmung, ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so Alltagstauglich (Fahrwerk von Backstein Brechhart ).
Und der Motorsound hört sich auch shice an 
Ersatzteile sind Arschteuer, Versicherung was ich so gehört habe auch.

Wie gesagt sowas muss man abwägen.
Bei mir wäre es klar was ich nehme da mein Herz sowieso für Subaru, und Boxerklang schlägt 

MfG Patrick


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin demletzt auf der A7 Richtung Hamburg ca. 40 bis 50 KM hinter nem aktuellen STi hergefahren. Sieht schon ganz nett aus. Und aufem Nürburgring beim 24 Stunden-Rennen ist auch einer mitgefahren. Hat mir auch gefallen. Nur die Bremsen haben gequietscht wie Sau. Rennbremsen halt. Schönes Auto.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2011)

Platz 21 in der Gesamtwertung sind die Jungs von Subaru Tecnica International (STI) geworden. 

MfG Patrick


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, Gratulation!


----------



## Witcher (28. Juni 2011)

Bei normaler Benutzung sollte die Kupplung ein Autoleben halten. Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren Auto und hatte noch nie das Problem dass die Kupplung verschlissen war.[/QUOTE]

Ich hab auch nach 19 jahren die Kupplung wechseln müssen weil die Orignale beim Bergrennen schlapp gemacht hat. Bei Normalbnutzung sollte die aber wie beschrieben eigentlich ewig halten.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2011)

Bergrennen?
Freies Bergrennen in Waldau?

MfG Patrick


----------



## Witcher (28. Juni 2011)

Ne z.b ich Greiz,Talheim, Lückendorf usw. da liegt die Begrenzung bei Bj. 1992. Alles was jünger ist darf nicht mitfahren. Dieses Jahr bin ich auch wieder in Naumburg dabei. Waldau klingt ab gut werd ich mir für nächstes Jahr vormerken.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2011)

lol!  Greenpeace hats auf die Umweltschmutzel von VW abgesehen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXndQuvOacU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und dann noch mal mit Episode II oder so...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFKnMCRwNOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr lustig!


----------



## JC88 (28. Juni 2011)

Absolut geil

Und die Todesgleiter sind Golf 3 oder 4?


----------



## Freeak (28. Juni 2011)

Alter ist das geil.


----------



## nyso (28. Juni 2011)

Absolut schlecht. Man erhofft sich wohl die gleiche Bekanntheit wie Evian damals mit den Babys. 

Für mich als Star Wars Fan und jemand der überlegt nen Passat zu kaufen ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Weiß schon warum ich als Umwelt- und Tierschützer NICHT bei den holen Idioten von Greenpeace bin!


----------



## ich558 (29. Juni 2011)

Zwar geil gemacht aber der Thematik ist absoluter Quatsch. Jedes aktuelle Auto, vorallem VWs, benötigen weit weniger Sprit als ein 10 Jahre altes Durchschnittsauto und 5mal weniger als die Amikisten Das man nicht effezienter sein kann wie die aktuelle Technik möglich macht ist denen auch noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Die sollten erst mal in China herumlaufen damit sie siehen wie schön schmutig dort alles ist


----------



## Nekro (29. Juni 2011)

Ohja, lasst uns alle VW´s (und alle Konzerne die dazu gehören) abschaffen und die Welt ist sauber   ... und leer


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Juni 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jedes aktuelle Auto, vorallem VWs, benötigen weit weniger Sprit als ein 10 Jahre altes Durchschnittsauto


 
Das gilt höchstens für Dieselautos, aber mit Sicherheit nicht für Benziner.



ich558 schrieb:


> und 5mal weniger als die Amikisten


 
Bullshit... du hast doch so eine Amikiste noch nie selber gefahren und gibst du nur die ganze schwachsinnige Propaganda über "Amikisten" wieder?


----------



## ich558 (29. Juni 2011)

Ob Diesel oder Benzin für Greenpeaseverhältnisse 1l zuviel brauchen ist auch egal- das macht die Welt nicht sauberer.
Stimmt eine Auto eines Amerikanischen Herstellers bin ich noch nicht gefahren aber der Großteil wie Dodge Ram, Viper, Cadillac oder Infinit brauchen für das was sie Leisten ziemlich viel. Vorallem die etwas ältern 8l Hubraum Autos. Aber mir ist das sowieso egal da die Welt nicht besser wird wenn jeder 5l Autos fährt.....


----------



## CeresPK (29. Juni 2011)

Also Ich fänd es echt in Ordnung wenn mehr Leute 5l Autos fahren würde.

5l Hubraum versteht sich


----------



## ich558 (29. Juni 2011)

Solang man dann nicht 20l Super Plus braucht warum nicht?  Selbst wenn ein Auto 30l Super braucht es sollte halt für die gebotene Leistung Effizient sein


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Juni 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Großteil wie Dodge Ram, Viper, Cadillac oder Infinit brauchen für das was sie Leisten ziemlich viel. Vorallem die etwas ältern 8l Hubraum Autos.


 
Dass von dir genannten Autos wesentlich mehr verbrauchen als ein Passat, ist jawohl selbstverständlich, aber sie verbrauchen auf keinem Fall zu viel dafür was sie leisten. Vergleiche diese Autos doch einfach mal mit den deutschen des gleichen Kalibers: Z.B. einem MB S600, BMW 760i oder A8 6.0 quattro. Denkst du die verbrauchen weniger als ein 300c SRT8 oder Challenger R/T. Und ein RAM ist sowieso schon wieder eine ganz andere Nummer - es ist schon ein LKW, du erwartest doch nicht dass so ein Teil mit 5l zu Fahren ist. Oder vergleiche einfach anders herum: Einen Polo mit einem Matiz oder sowas, da wird Matiz auch keine 15l auf 100km brauchen. Das einzige was man den Amis wirklich vorwerfen kann, ist die abartig schlechte Verarbeitung, aber das wars dann auch.



CeresPK schrieb:


> Also Ich fänd es echt in Ordnung wenn mehr Leute 5l Autos fahren würde.
> 
> 5l Hubraum versteht sich


 
Ne man, besser nicht, weil dann wäre das schon wieder langweilig.


----------



## JC88 (29. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das einzige was man den Amis wirklich vorwerfen kann, ist die abartig schlechte Verarbeitung, aber das wars dann auch.


 
Und die übertriebenen Dimensionen


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Solang man dann nicht 20l Super Plus braucht warum nicht?  Selbst wenn ein Auto 30l Super braucht es sollte halt für die gebotene Leistung Effizient sein


 
Ich schaue lieber nach Kraftstoffverbrauch pro Person und da sind Sportwagen einfach schlecht. 
Und auch ein großer Geländewagen oder Limousine schneidet kaum besser ab wenn nur 4 Leute rein passen weil sonst das zulässige Gesamtgewicht überschritten wird.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Juni 2011)

Gerade Dimensionen sind ja das geile an den Kisten.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Oder vergleiche einfach anders herum: Einen Polo mit einem Matiz oder sowas, da wird Matiz auch keine 15l auf 100km brauchen. Das einzige was man den Amis wirklich vorwerfen kann, ist die abartig schlechte Verarbeitung, aber das wars dann auch.


 
Nicht überall wie Chevy draufsteht ist auch Chevy drin.
Den Matiz darfst du keineswegs zu den Amis zählen den schließlich sind das immer noch Dewoos die für Europa umgelabelt wurden.
Und das sind Koreaner 

MfG Patrick

kleiner Edit:
Das heißt Daewoo


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Juni 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Nicht überall wie Chevy draufsteht ist auch Chevy drin.
> Den Matiz darfst du keineswegs zu den Amis zählen den schließlich sind das immer noch Dewoos die für Europa umgelabelt wurden.
> Und das sind Koreaner



OK kann sein. Amis bauen wohl selbst keine eigenen Kleinwagen und wenn doch, dann braucht sie kein Mensch, aber die ganz großen sind Primakisten.


----------



## Balomanja (29. Juni 2011)

Greenpeace halt! 
Ich bin mir natürlich bewusst das mein Auto auch kein Auto ist mit dem man spritsparen kann, eher im Gegenteil.
Aber ich glaube das mein Nachbar der absolut JEDE strecke mit dem Auto fährt, mit seinem Sharan, deutlich mehr Sprit verbraucht als ich... 
Wobei ich mich garnicht rausreden will, ich bin eigentlich nicht besser, denn mein Fahrstil ist nicht wirklich sparsam 
Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt, aber solange ichs mir leisten kann, werd ich eher nicht zu schwächeren Motoren greifen, höchstens zu nem Diesel.
Ist zwar nicht gut für die umwelt, aber da bin ich immernoch zimlich altmodisch! SR

Zu den Autos der Amis : 

Ich fahre keinen weil sie von innen echt nicht dolle sind, ob riesen V8 hin oder her aber ich sitze ja immerhin IM Auto...


----------



## ich558 (29. Juni 2011)

Wie auch immer, man kauft sich einfach das Auto was man haben will und lässt Greenpease labern (hab nix gegen die Typen und die Welt braucht sie auch etwas aber bei manchen Aktionen wie eben bie VW kann ich einfach nur den Kopf schütteln)


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2011)

Der Flottenverbrauch von VW ist immer noch zu hoch. Normaler Weise müssten sie eine Strafe zahlen aber Merkel hat die Autoindustrie freigekauft.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Juni 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Zu den Autos der Amis :
> 
> Ich fahre keinen weil sie von innen echt nicht dolle sind, ob riesen V8 hin oder her aber ich sitze ja immerhin IM Auto...



Ja, die Verarbeitung ist auf keinem Fall mit einem Deutschen wie Audi zu vergleichen, aber dafür bekommt man eben einen fetten V8 und brutale Optik - und das zum halben Preis eines deutschen vergleichbaren Fahrzeugs.


----------



## SaPass (29. Juni 2011)

Die Autos der Amis...ich erzähle da mal was aus eigener Erfahrung:
Wir sind in den USA ca. 4000km mit einem Chrysler Town&Country gefahren. 3.3l V6, 170PS. Im Schnitt mit 9 Liter Verbrauch auf deren Highways. Was den Verbrauch noch gehoben hat war die 4-Stufen-Automatik, da wäre mit einem modernen DSG noch etwas Verbrauchsreduktion drinnen gewesen.
Aber was ich sagen möchte: Der 1.4TSI mit ~170 PS von VW verbraucht nicht weniger. Und da ist ein toller 3.3L V6 doch vorzuziehen.
Mich würde auch der Verbrauch des 2.5L 5-Zylinder (170PS) von VW interessieren. Der Motor wird in den USA verbaut in bspw. Jetta. Hat da jemand nen Vergleich zum 1.4TSI zufällig?

Andere Sache zu den Turbomotoren:
Es gab mal nen Test in der AMS: Verbrauch der Motoren bei Tempo 180 auf der Autobahn. Das Schlusslicht war ein Auto aus dem VW-Konzern mit dem 1.2 TSI (105PS), der verbrauchte knapp 20l/100km. Da war selbst ein BMW 550i sparsamer.
Der Verbrauch ist nur eine Frage des Lastszenarios. Und Turbo unter Volllast säuft, das hat sich noch nicht geändert.


----------



## Balomanja (29. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, die Verarbeitung ist auf keinem Fall mit einem Deutschen wie Audi zu vergleichen, aber dafür bekommt man eben einen fetten V8 und brutale Optik - und das zum halben Preis eines deutschen vergleichbaren Fahrzeugs.


 
Naja ich mein ich find bis auf die Corvette viele Amis nicht besonders ansprechend, da gefallen mir viele deutsche Atos viel viel besser.. ABER DAS IST WIE IMMER GESCHMACKSSACHE!!!!!
Zum V8, den gibt es ja auch in deutschen Autos, zwar nicht so billig, aber es gibt ihn... Aber sind wir mal ehrlich wir sind das einzige Land ohne Tempolimits (zumindest noch Teilweise) und ich kann mein Auto nur selten wirklich ausfahren... Die Leistung reicht mehr als aus, auch zum überholen....
Ich hab beim Kauf meines Autos auch überlegt ob ich nicht für ein "paar" Scheine mehr den 4.2L hätte nehmen sollen, aber nach ner Probefahrt war eigentlich klar das es unnöig gewesen wäre das Geld da reinzustecken.
Bei dem Verkehr ist es halt eigentlich Unsinn. Bis auf den Faktor Sound und villeicht die Laufruhe spricht vieles eigntlich gegen ein Monster V8. Wo ich dir Rechtgebe ist das es Spaß macht sowas mal zu fahren. 
Aber wenn ich 130.000€ für ne ZR1 (soviel war es GLAUBE ich) beraffen könnte, würd ich eher zu meinem Traum greifen: Nem RS6! (ja, ich weiß der 4G kommt als V8) Oder nem R8 und wenns reicht natürlich als V10


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die Autos der Amis...ich erzähle da mal was aus eigener Erfahrung:
> Wir sind in den USA ca. 4000km mit einem Chrysler Town&Country gefahren. 3.3l V6, 170PS. Im Schnitt mit 9 Liter Verbrauch auf deren Highways. Was den Verbrauch noch gehoben hat war die 4-Stufen-Automatik, da wäre mit einem modernen DSG noch etwas Verbrauchsreduktion drinnen gewesen.
> Aber was ich sagen möchte: Der 1.4TSI mit ~170 PS von VW verbraucht nicht weniger. Und da ist ein toller 3.3L V6 doch vorzuziehen.
> Mich würde auch der Verbrauch des 2.5L 5-Zylinder (170PS) von VW interessieren. Der Motor wird in den USA verbaut in bspw. Jetta. Hat da jemand nen Vergleich zum 1.4TSI zufällig?



Ich fahr zwar nur die 160PS Version des 1.4er Twinchargers, aber 9 Liter im Schnitt habe ich noch nie erreicht. Selbst durch die Alpen mit ausdrehen der Gänge hatte ich hinterher einen Schnitt von 8,5 Liter. Im Alltag bin ich bei 6 - 6,5 Liter. Wenn ich auf der Autobahn die 55 - 75 mph (was ja 80 - 120km/h sind) fahre komme ich auf unter 6 Liter.

Wir waren erst dieses Jahr 3 Wochen drüben die Verwandtschaft besuchen und die wollen keine US Karre: Die saufen denen zuviel. Inzwischen kostet der Sprit dort auch 4,x Dollar / Gallone was für US Verhältnisse ziemlich teuer ist.

Was die Verarbeitung angeht: Wir hatten 2 Toyotas drüben, einen Camry und einen Corolla. Da war der Kadett E meiner Frau besser verarbeitet im Innenraum.


----------



## 1821984 (29. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Andere Sache zu den Turbomotoren:
> Es gab mal nen Test in der AMS: Verbrauch der Motoren bei Tempo 180 auf der Autobahn. Das Schlusslicht war ein Auto aus dem VW-Konzern mit dem 1.2 TSI (105PS), der verbrauchte knapp 20l/100km. Da war selbst ein BMW 550i sparsamer.
> Der Verbrauch ist nur eine Frage des Lastszenarios. Und Turbo unter Volllast säuft, das hat sich noch nicht geändert.



Richtig. Ein Turbo soll aber zu besseren Fahrleistungen helfen und nicht Sprit sparen. Ein Turbo schiebt doch nur mehr Luft in den Zylinder. Deshalb kann auch mehr Kraftstoff verbrannt werden und damit mehr Leistung generiert werden. Das hört man in der Beschreibung ja schon, dass das nichts mit Sprit sparen zu tun hat.

PS: mein Turbo bewegt sich nicht unter 10 Liter. Dann muss ich aber schon fahren als wenn ich stehen bleib


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Juni 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Naja ich mein ich find bis auf die Corvette viele Amis nicht besonders ansprechend, da gefallen mir viele deutsche Atos viel viel besser.. ABER DAS IST WIE IMMER GESCHMACKSSACHE!!!!!


 
Ja, es ist Geschmackssache, nur von deutschen Autos fahren einfach zu viele herum und alle innerhalb einer Marke sehen gleich aus. Manchmal wenn ich unterwegs bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich nicht auf einer Landstraße fahre, sondern auf einer Produktionsstraße.

Und dass ein V8 sinnlos ist, ist auch klar, aber es gibt so wenig Dinger im Leben die Sinn machen. So ziemlich alles ist sinnlos.



SaPass schrieb:


> Es gab mal nen Test in der AMS: Verbrauch der Motoren bei Tempo 180 auf der Autobahn. Das Schlusslicht war ein Auto aus dem VW-Konzern mit dem 1.2 TSI (105PS), der verbrauchte knapp 20l/100km. Da war selbst ein BMW 550i sparsamer.
> Der Verbrauch ist nur eine Frage des Lastszenarios. Und Turbo unter Volllast säuft, das hat sich noch nicht geändert.


 
Das wundert mich nicht. Ich bin mal in so einer Downsizing-Gurke mitgefahren 1,4l - 150PS. Alter... man bevor ich sowas jemals selber fahre, fahre ich lieber nur noch Bus und Straßenbahn.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2011)

Ich werfe einfach mal Verbrauchsdaten in den Raum, scheint ja gerade irgendwie darum zu gehen.. 

Unser Golf V Plus, 2.0 TDI, läuft durchschnittlich mit 6-7 Litern, aber wenn man auf der BAB 120 reinhaut, kommt man auch mit exakt 4,7 Litern aus.. keine Ahnung, was daran spritschluckend sein soll.  
Wenn man dann durchdrückt, ist klar, dann ist das nicht mehr so realistisch..


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Juni 2011)

Man, das ist ein TDI. Das ist ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Richtig. Ein Turbo soll aber zu besseren Fahrleistungen helfen und nicht Sprit sparen. Ein Turbo schiebt doch nur mehr Luft in den Zylinder. Deshalb kann auch mehr Kraftstoff verbrannt werden und damit mehr Leistung generiert werden. Das hört man in der Beschreibung ja schon, dass das nichts mit Sprit sparen zu tun hat.


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Ein Turbo ist Wirkungsgrad verbessernd, da ein Saugmotor Primärenergie einsetzen muss um Luft in die Zylinder zu bekommen, während ein Turbo weggeworfene Abgasenergie verwendet, die sonst sinnlos verpuft.
Wenn das Ganze noch mit Downsizing kombiniert wird kommen noch Vorteile durch weniger Reibung mit ins Spiel. Da z.B. ein 3 Liter Turbo R6 weniger Motorinnere Reibung hat als ein vergleichbar starker saugender V8.


----------



## Seabound (30. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Flottenverbrauch von VW ist immer noch zu hoch. Normaler Weise müssten sie eine Strafe zahlen aber Merkel hat die Autoindustrie freigekauft.



Also ich hab die Rebellion gejoint und auf Volkswagen. The Dark Side. | Greenpeace das Manifest von Greenpeace gegen die Stinker von VW/Audi/Porsche usw. unterzeichnet. Mal so just for fun, sozusagen.  Im Übrigen eigentlich recht schlüssig, was die Weltverbesserer auf ihrer Seite schreiben.


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Rebellion gejoint und auf Volkswagen. The Dark Side. | Greenpeace das Manifest von Greenpeace gegen die Stinker von VW/Audi/Porsche usw. unterzeichnet. Mal so just for fun, sozusagen.  Im Übrigen eigentlich recht schlüssig, was die Weltverbesserer auf ihrer Seite schreiben.


 
Genau, weil die anderen Marken besser sind. Glaubt ihr wirklich daß VAG, Mercedes, BMW diesen Klimaschwachsinn freiwillig mitmachen? Dier deutschen Motoren sind mit das Beste was Weltweit zu bekommen ist und die deutschen Hersteller wären schön Blöd wenn die da mitmachen würden. Audi, Mercedes und BMW leben nicht davon kleine Autos mit 1,x Liter Motoren zu verkaufen, sondern E / S-Klasse, 5er / 7er, A6 - A8 usw. zu verkaufen mit entsprechenden Motoren. Sollen die das einfach einstampfen?

Als nächstes sollen wir im Winter vielleicht aufs Heizen verzichten, damit man in den USA und China noch mehr CO2 produzieren kann.


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar nur die 160PS Version des 1.4er Twinchargers, aber 9 Liter im Schnitt habe ich noch nie erreicht. Selbst durch die Alpen mit ausdrehen der Gänge hatte ich hinterher einen Schnitt von 8,5 Liter. Im Alltag bin ich bei 6 - 6,5 Liter. Wenn ich auf der Autobahn die 55 - 75 mph (was ja 80 - 120km/h sind) fahre komme ich auf unter 6 Liter.


 Naja, das ist jetzt bei deinem Auto so. Aber wenn du den Motor in einen 2 Tonnen Amischlitten packst mit der Aerodynamik einer Wandschrank, dann bist du ganz schnell aus dem Teillastbereich raus.
Beispiel: Golf 1.2 TSI verbraucht laut spritmonitor.de 6,6l/100km im Durchschnitt. Der Touran verbraucht mit diesem Motor 7,4 l/100km (min 7,0). Und wenn du dir nun vorstellst, wie sich dieser Motor in nem Amiauto machten (Touran sieht daneben aus wie Golf oder sogar Polo), dann verstehst du mich eventuell.


Und nun zum Downsizing: Ich möchte noch ein Argument zu ITpassion-de's Begründung hinzufügen: Die Downsizing-Motoren sind leichter, brauchen weniger Platz (3.3 V6 vs 1.4TSI)*?*

Und noch zum einem "Problem" der Amischlitten: Neben schlechter Verarbeitung vor allem ein schlechtes Fahrwerk, welches auf deutschen Straßen absolut unzumutbar ist, aber in den USA ausreicht. Die Motoren stell ich mir garnicht so schlecht vor. Und der Verbrauch hält sich auch dort dank verbrauchsgünstigen Teillastbereich in Grenzen. 
Unser Mietwagen in den USA konnte irgendwie nicht gerade aus fahren, das Lenkrad war in der Mittellage war schwammig. Sowas bin ich von unserem VW nicht gewöhnt. Da machts Autofahren dann keinen Spaß mehr, wenn an sich zum geradeaus Fahren konzentrieren muss. Und die Hinterachse war eine Wippe. Auf einer unebenen Straße hätte ich fast ins Auto geko***. Wobei ich sonst immer, egal wo, problemlos lesen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

Rein bezogen auf fossile Brennstoffe ist es besser wir verbrennen sie mit super sauberen Euro5/6 Motoren als der Chinese im Generator ohne jegliche Abgasnachbehandlung, denn das die fossilen Brennstoffe mehr oder weniger komplett aufgebraucht werden dürfte relativ unstrittig sein.


----------



## Zoon (30. Juni 2011)

Immer dieser Mythos von AMI und schlechtem Fahrwerk, gefällt euch wa:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxaQ1hd6DMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Diese Greenpeace Spots zielen ja auch auf die aktuelle Machart der VWAG rein abgesehen vom Umweltgedanken. Z.B.: diverse "Missionierungsversuche" mit dem Progagandablatt der Springerpresse usw. der EU Bürger die mit dem Kauf ihrens "Premium" VW die US Preise quersubventionieren damit die da ihren Kram überhaupt loswerden usw ...


----------



## Balomanja (30. Juni 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Immer dieser Mythos von AMI und schlechtem Fahrwerk, gefällt euch wa



Ich sagte nicht sie hätten alle schlechte Fahrwerke etc... 
Was man aber einfach nicht abstreiten kann ist das sie grauenvoll verarbeitet sind und oftmals einfach überdemensioniert!
Außerdem gehört ne ZR1 eher in die Schublade der Supersportwagen... Nur wie gesagt würd mir für soviel niemals ne Corvette kaufen... *duckundweg*
@ Zoon: Mir gefällt sie natürlich auch =P Designtechnisch 
Das beste ist jedoch das man mit ihr Ferraris versägen kann für nen in der Kategorie einfach unschlagbaren Preis! Ich sage dazu immer: Jedem das seine.

@ IT:
Hi schöner TT, sag mal welcher Motor is da drinn?? Der 2.0 TFSI?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Immer dieser Mythos von AMI und schlechtem Fahrwerk, gefällt euch wa:



Auf die gesamte US Palette übertragen stimmt es definitiv.
Auch wenn du mit der Pinsette Gegenbeispiele raussuchen kannst.

Zur Verarbeitung, schau dir doch mal das Plastik-Elends-Cockpit in der ZR1 an. Das verlockt nicht gerade dazu einen sechstelligen Betrag zu zahlen. Denn das Problem ist, die tollen Fahrleistungen genießt du vielleicht in 3 oder 5 % der Fahrzeit, der lieblose Innenraum begleitet dich bei 100% der Fahrten.



Zoon schrieb:


> EU Bürger die mit dem Kauf ihrens "Premium" VW die US Preise quersubventionieren damit die da ihren Kram überhaupt loswerden usw ...


 
Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? Der US Passat z.B. hat mit der EU Version annähernd keine Gemeinsamkeiten und ist unter anderem deshalb so günstig weil die Uralt Technik zu 90% in den USA gefertigt wird (einschliesslich Zulieferer). Modelle die weltweit relativ ähnlich sind, wie z.B. der Golf GTi, kosten auch ungefähr weltweit das Gleiche. Wichtig ist bei den US Preisen, dass sie grundsätzlich netto sind, also zzgl. Umsatzsteuer (VAT).



Balomanja schrieb:


> Hi schöner TT, sag mal welcher Motor is da drinn?? Der 2.0 TFSI?


 
Ist der 155kW 2.0 TFSI.
Aber er wird mich in absehbarer Zeit verlassen....


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juni 2011)

Boa ITP was kaufst du dir jetzt schon wieder


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juni 2011)

Einen Audi A5. Aber das Facelift-Model


----------



## Balomanja (30. Juni 2011)

Der A5 ist wirklich das allerschönste Coupe seiner Klasse, ohne Frage!
Nur leider nicht familientauglich =P 
Ich finde das Audi sich immer wieder verbessert... Der neue A6 sieht auch Bombe aus (in echt tausend mal besser als auf den Bildern)
Hoffentlich wird das beim A5 FL auch so!


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

Ich finde nicht nur das das A5 Coupé ein sehr gelungenes Auto ist, sondern auch das Cabrio trifft genau meinen Geschmack.
Aber ich bin so "Wechselmütig", insofern ist alles möglich  .


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juni 2011)

Bei erscheinen fand ich den A5 auch Klasse. Mittlerweile hab ich mich daran wieder gewöhnt


----------



## CeresPK (30. Juni 2011)

loool 

OK IT Ich würde tippen S5 Cabrio 

Oder wieso nicht TT RS Roadster (oder heißt der auch Cabrio), oder hast du erstmal genug vom TT?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> OK IT Ich würde tippen S5 Cabrio



Das mit dem S5 wird nichts, da ich mit der Zwangsautomatik nicht kann. Ist nicht mein Ding, auch wenn hinter dem Automat eine Doppelkupplung steckt.



CeresPK schrieb:


> Oder wieso nicht TT RS Roadster (oder heißt der auch Cabrio), oder hast du erstmal genug vom TT?


 
Der TTRS Roadster wäre auch im Budget aber ich hätte dann doch gerne wieder 4 Sitze, insofern hat sich nach ein wenig rumgesuche der neue A5 rauskristalisiert. Gefällt mir optisch, gefällt mir technisch, gefällt mir vom Preis her, dürfte nur ein paar Pferdchen mehr haben aber vielleicht bringt ja das Facelift motorisch irgendwas.


----------



## roadgecko (30. Juni 2011)

Währe es ein BMW geworden, hätten die Jungs von Manhart bzw. G-Power sicherlich gerne geholfen


----------



## Balomanja (30. Juni 2011)

naja BMWs gefallen mir mal garnicht! Audi hat ja MTM oder ABT
@ IT: Villeicht bieten sie dann ja den 3.0T an mit 300 PS im A5 obwohl ne eher nicht das wäre zu nahme am S5 Cabrio/Sportback


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2011)

Und was ist mit dem A7? Oder S7?

Echt ein schönes Auto, vor zwei Wochen hab ich einen gesehen und wusste erst gar nicht was ich da grad gesehen hab


----------



## AeroX (30. Juni 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Währe es ein BMW geworden, hätten die Jungs von Manhart bzw. G-Power sicherlich gerne geholfen



Manhart <3 *.* 

Mir gefallen die bmws so gut vom optischen her


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem A7?


 Kostet so viel wie ein TT RS, wenn ich mich nicht irre (als 3.0TFSI). 20k € mehr als ein A5 2.0TFSI.
@ITP: Sagt dir der 3.2FSI im A5 eigentlich nicht zu?


----------



## ich558 (30. Juni 2011)

Bis auf ganz wenig Ausnahmen gefallen mir alle aktuellen Audis, BMWs, Mercedes, VWs


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Währe es ein BMW geworden, hätten die Jungs von Manhart bzw. G-Power sicherlich gerne geholfen


 
Mit BMW sympathisiere ich im Moment so garnicht. Für meinen Geschmack zu hässlich, zu wenig Detail verliebt und das Secondhand Clientel gibt der Marke den Rest.



Balomanja schrieb:


> @ IT: Villeicht bieten sie dann ja den 3.0T an mit 300 PS im A5 obwohl ne eher nicht das wäre zu nahme am S5 Cabrio/Sportback


 
Wenn es eine aufgeladene 300 PS Alternative mit manuellem Getriebe gäbe, wer der Drops schon gelutscht. Denn das wäre aus aktueller Sicht genau das was ich möchte.



nyso schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem A7? Oder S7?
> 
> Echt ein schönes Auto, vor zwei Wochen hab ich einen gesehen und wusste erst gar nicht was ich da grad gesehen hab


 
Da ich gerne beim cabriofahren bleiben möchte, fallen diese Fahrzeuge leider raus.


----------



## Balomanja (30. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte natürlich niemandem auf den Schlips treten, nur kann ich mich nach wie vor nicht mit den typischen Nieren anfreunden...
Ich weiß nicht genau warum, es gefällt mir nur nicht.


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2011)

Den A7 wirds doch auch als Cabrio geben, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Kostet so viel wie ein TT RS, wenn ich mich nicht irre (als 3.0TFSI). 20k € mehr als ein A5 2.0TFSI.
> @ITP: Sagt dir der 3.2FSI im A5 eigentlich nicht zu?


 
Unter dem Strich käme ich beim A7 bei so rund 85.000,- Euro raus und es ist kein Cabrio.
Der 3.2 FSi wird ja jetzt auch zuzm Facelift aus dem Sortiment genommen. Und er liegt bei den Fahrleistungen auf 2.0 TFSi Niveau + 50% Mehr Realverbrauch.

Im Moment zieht es mich so überhaupt nicht zu einem Sauger, bis auf den Aventador und den One77 wüßte ich für alle anderen bessere Alternativen für mich.


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2011)

Evtl. wäre ja das hier was für dich 2011 Afzal Kahn Design Audi TT GT Coupe
Halt kein Cabrio.


----------



## Balomanja (30. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich käme ich beim A7 bei so rund 85.000,- Euro raus und es ist kein Cabrio.
> Der 3.2 FSi wird ja jetzt auch zuzm Facelift aus dem Sortiment genommen. Und er liegt bei den Fahrleistungen auf 2.0 TFSi Niveau + 50% Mehr Realverbrauch.
> 
> Im Moment zieht es mich so überhaupt nicht zu einem Sauger, bis auf den Aventador und den One77 wüßte ich für alle anderen bessere Alternativen für mich.



Wobei wir einen 700PS Lamborghini villeicht nicht unbedingt mit den stärker motorisierten Ottonormalfahrzeugen vergleichen sollten. 

@ Nyso:
Meine Meinung dazu wäre: R8 Verschnitt, wirkt  auf mich zimlich albern...


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre ja das hier was für dich 2011 Afzal Kahn Design Audi TT GT Coupe
> Halt kein Cabrio.


 
Tuning ist mir zu peinlich, ich wohn ja nicht auf dem Dorf  .


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Den A7 wirds doch auch als Cabrio geben, oder?


Unwahrscheinlich. 
Bis jetzt hat kein Volumenhersteller ein Cabrio in dem Format im Angebot(ok, mein C70 I dürfte ähnlich groß sein, aber ein anderes Segment ist es trotzdem). Die Nachfrage für etwas über S5 und 6er scheint wohl eher gering. Schon die sind ja eher Exoten neben z.B. 3er und  A4.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit BMW sympathisiere ich im Moment so garnicht. Für meinen Geschmack zu hässlich, zu wenig Detail verliebt und das Secondhand Clientel gibt der Marke den Rest.


Zum Glück ist Audi ja detailverliebt und verpasst jedem Modell eine eigenständige Formensprache, zeigt sich schon in der seitlichen Linienführung und den individuell gestalteten Fronten 

Nicht, dass wir uns falls verstehen: Ich denke auch, dass die Audis die mit Abstand schönsten Volkswagen äh Porsches sind, aber der Benchmark für individuelles Design ist die Marke ganz sicher nicht.
Wobei die deutschen Hersteller da durch die Bank nicht gerade innovativ sind, eher bieder.

BMW fällt in meinen Augen mit dem i8 noch am ehesten aus der Rolle, das Ding sieht ja dermaßen Scifi aus, dagegen wirkt jeder Lambo brav. Hätte nie gedacht, dass die Form fast 1:1 in Serie gehen wird, aber die Spy Shots haben es bisher ja bestätigt.


----------



## Balomanja (30. Juni 2011)

Naja der 3er für 2012 und der 5er F10 sowie der 7er sehen auch zimlich gleich aus finde ich...
Verstehe diese Diskussion immer nicht, ich konnte bis jetzt jeden Audi und jeden BMW voneinander unterscheiden.
Bei Audi haben sie jetzt halt den großen Singleframe drinn im Programm... Als erkennungszeichen, bei BMW war es shcon immer die doppel Niere.
Außerdem finde ich die voll LED Scheinwerfer schon ein geniales Detail, das macht es, wie ich finde, extrem leicht die Modelle bei Audi direkt zu unterscheiden. 
Wie ich schonmal gesagt habe hier: Jedem das seine! 

Edit: Wo ich IT rechgeben muss, wenns um hässlich bei BMW geht ist der neue 1er.. .... kein Kommentar!


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, der BMW i8 sieht gut aus, extrem eigenständig und futuristisch. Aber die meisten Autohersteller bevorzugen ja ein mehr oder minder ein neutrales Design. Kaum jemand schreckt vor dem Kauf eines VW ab auf Grund des Designs, ein solches Auto hingegen muss man mögen. 
Und was mich interessiert: Wie siehts bei einem solchen Wagen beim Verbrauch aus?

Jedoch noch ein kurzes Wort zu den Hybrid-Fahrzeugen: So lange es keine Li-Luft-Akkus gibt (Marktreife ~2020), haben alle Hybridautos entweder ein Gewichtsproblem oder sehr geringe Reichweite im reinen Elektro-Betrieb.
Was mich auch interessiert ist die Zukunft der Materialen, ob sich günstig produzierte Kohlefaser-Verbundstoffe langfristig durchsetzen.
Da dürft ihr gerne mal diskutieren


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juni 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Audi ja detailverliebt und verpasst jedem Modell eine eigenständige Formensprache, zeigt sich schon in der seitlichen Linienführung und den individuell gestalteten Fronten



Naja, das ist kein Argument welches ein BMW Fan einsetzen sollte, da bei BMW die Fahrzeuge einer Generation in den meisten Zeiten brutal ähnlich sind. Egal ob es das Trio E38/E39/E46 oder jetzt die F-Modelle sind. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm, da fast jeder erfolgreiche Hersteller von egal was, mit Familienoptik arbeitet.

Bei BMW ist das Problem in meinen Augen bei den teilweise abartig hässlichen Innenräumen wo nichts zusammenpaßt. Bei den F-Modellen wird es wieder besser aber für das Geld auch unter Klassenniveau.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wir uns falls verstehen: Ich denke auch, dass die Audis die mit Abstand schönsten Volkswagen äh Porsches sind, aber der Benchmark für individuelles Design ist die Marke ganz sicher nicht.



Was für ein peinlicher Tiefschlag. Und da BMW die meisten Tests gegen Audi verliert auch noch ein Boomerang. Wenn es ja nur bessere Volkswagen sind und dann auch noch BMWs schlagen  .
Das Argument ist aber insofern inhaltlich Falsch, da Audi mit VW derzeit nur noch zwei gemeinsame Plattformen hat (PQ35, Polo-Basis). Auf der modularen Längsplattform gibt es überhaupt keine Plattform Strategie mehr. Sprich zum A4, A5, Q5, A6, A7, R8 und neuem A8 gibt es kein VW Äquivalent mehr.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei die deutschen Hersteller da durch die Bank nicht gerade innovativ sind, eher bieder.



Naja, ich würde mal sagen rund 90% der technischen Innovationen und die Designführerschaft kommt ganz klar aus Deutschland, bzw. von deutschen Zulieferern.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> BMW fällt in meinen Augen mit dem i8 noch am ehesten aus der Rolle, das Ding sieht ja dermaßen Scifi aus, dagegen wirkt jeder Lambo brav. Hätte nie gedacht, dass die Form fast 1:1 in Serie gehen wird, aber die Spy Shots haben es bisher ja bestätigt.



Der i8 ist ja noch nicht in Serie und was man bis jetzt sehen kann hat was von einer (BMW-)hässlichen Interpretation des alten A2.

Aber über Geschmack lohnt es nicht zu streiten.

Für mich ist entscheidend was kann ich mir kaufen und wer hat das Package welches am Besten zu meinen Vorstellungen paßt. Und da muss ich als ehemaliger BMW-Fan sagen, BMW ist für mich mit der aktuellen Linie (bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen) tot.
Hingegen hat VW mit Walter de'Silva derzeit den richtigen Mann an Board und auch Audi wird mir derzeit immer sympathischer. MB ist für mich indiskutabel. Und Volumenhersteller ohnehin.


----------



## SaPass (30. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hingegen hat VW mit Walter de'Silva derzeit den richtigen Mann an Board und auch Audi wird mir derzeit immer sympathischer.


 Das Gesicht, das Walter de'Silva gezeichnet hat, passt sehr gut zu VW. Genau so stellt man sich einen Volkswagen vor. Und das hat er tatsächlich gut gemacht.
Die neuen Audi-Modelle (erkennbar an den abgeflachten Ecken des trapezförmigen Kühlergrills) sehen auch gut aus.
Das Einzige, was mir bei VW nicht gefällt: Der neue Passat. In echt sieht der einfach absolut hässlich aus, ich kann mir nich erklären wieso. Vielleicht sind es die vielen horizontal-geraden Linien. Insgesamt sieht die Front aus, als sei sie einfach zu groß für dieses Auto. Ich kanns echt nicht erklären. Es passt irgendwie einfach nicht. Aber auf Fotos siehts erstaunlich gut aus.


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Juni 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, das ist kein Argument welches ein BMW Fan einsetzen sollte, da bei BMW die Fahrzeuge einer Generation in den meisten Zeiten brutal ähnlich sind. Egal ob es das Trio E38/E39/E46 oder jetzt die F-Modelle sind. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm, da fast jeder erfolgreiche Hersteller von egal was, mit Familienoptik arbeitet.


 Bei der Front gabs sicher Ähnlichkeiten, Seitenlinien und Heck eher nicht so sehr. War bei audi ja früher auch anders, bevor man alle Modelle auf Linie zog. Aber VW ist bei der Front ja noch krasser. Golf VI copy, alle anderen Modelle paste. 



> Bei BMW ist das Problem in meinen Augen bei den teilweise abartig hässlichen Innenräumen wo nichts zusammenpaßt. Bei den F-Modellen wird es wieder besser aber für das Geld auch unter Klassenniveau.


Geschmacksache. Ich mag die Innenräume der E9x z.B.
Man darf auch das Alter nicht vergessen, die Modelle sind ja am Ende ihres Zyklus.

Ansonsten würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass Audi oder Mercedes im Innenraum deutlich hochwertiger sind als die F-Modelle. Noch dazu sieht der F12 dynamisch und stylish aus. Einzelne Elemente des BMW-Designs hab ich auch schon bei Mercedes oder Audi wiederentdeckt, z.B. die Lufteinlässe sind teils recht ähnlich wie die im F01.
Mercedes fand ich lange Zeit unter Klassenniveau. in der Daimler-Chrysler-Zeit hatten die echt fiese Plastikoptik.



> Was für ein peinlicher Tiefschlag. Und da BMW die meisten Tests gegen Audi verliert auch noch ein Boomerang. Wenn es ja nur bessere Volkswagen sind und dann auch noch BMWs schlagen  .


 Gerne. 
Das war auch nicht so sehr auf die Platformen bezogen denn auf die Technik (TSFI, DSG usw.). Dieser Pseudo-Quattro beim A3 oder wo das war, dass ist zumindest mal VW-Gedankengut. Die Tests kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich bin nicht so der Käseblattleser. Markenwert ist BMW vorne. Anstieg der Verkaufszahlen weltweit ist BMW vorne. Edelste Marke in China ist BMW vorne. Am meisten Gewinn während der Wirtschaftskrise ist BMW vorne. ADAC Pannenstatistiken ist BMW vorne. Hab ich was vergessen? Ach ja, Nürburgring. War Porsche vorne. Aber BMW vor Audi und Mercedes, immerhin.

Will sagen: das Prestige ist enorm, die Autos werden gekauft. Vielleicht nicht von mir, nicht von dir, aber wohl von genug anderen. Damit, dass man bei Audi oder VW teilweise etwas mehr Frontkratzer äh Auto fürs Geld bekommt, damit hab ich kein Problem. 
Die beiden Marken sind ja auch aus gutem Grund Hauptkonkurrenten, sie liegen halt sehr nah zusammen, was Rennsporterfolge, Image, Dynamik und auch Preise angeht. Das treibt die Entwicklung ja auch an.



> Naja, ich würde mal sagen rund 90% der technischen Innovationen und die Designführerschaft kommt ganz klar aus Deutschland, bzw. von deutschen Zulieferern.


Designfüherschaft? Schau dir mal den R8 an oder den SLS und dann einen Zonda, Lambo Aventador oder Ferrari Italia. Da wecken letztere bei mir aber schon mehr Emotionen. Aber ok, Design ist Geschmacksache.
Wenn ich sowas sehe: Eagle Speedster - BBC Top Gear finde ich es genial, andererseits aber auch erbärmlich, dass mir ein Design, dass auch den 60ern stammt nach 4 Fotos schon besser gefällt als alles, was heutzutage beim Händler steht (egal, welchem).


> Der i8 ist ja noch nicht in Serie und was man bis jetzt sehen kann hat was von einer (BMW-)hässlichen Interpretation des alten A2.


Na siehste, manchmal bist du auch peinlich. 
Ich rede vom i8, das ist der Hybrid-Supersportler. Du vom i1, das ist dieser Elektrofussel.



> Aber über Geschmack lohnt es nicht zu streiten.


Du sagst es, wenn alle nur das gleiche wollten, wäre der Trabant heute Weltmarktführer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei der Front gabs sicher Ähnlichkeiten, Seitenlinien und Heck eher nicht so sehr. War bei audi ja früher auch anders, bevor man alle Modelle auf Linie zog. Aber VW ist bei der Front ja noch krasser. Golf VI copy, alle anderen Modelle paste.



Wenn ich das Prinzip von C&P richtig verstanden habe, dann wird das Erste auf alle Weiteren übertragen, oder?
Und welches Modell war das Erste aus der neuen Designlinie, der Golf VI? Nein. Der Scirocco hat den Anfang gemacht.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Geschmacksache. Ich mag die Innenräume der E9x z.B.
> Man darf auch das Alter nicht vergessen, die Modelle sind ja am Ende ihres Zyklus.



Ich war kurz davor mir den E93 zu bestellen aber wenn man sich einen Abend lang die Innenraum Bilder anschaut, wo wirklich null Harmonie herscht, dann kann man keine 65.000,- Euro in pure Hässlichkeit investieren. Für Secondhand und 10.000,- Euro mag das OK sein. Aber nicht für "richtig" Geld.

Im Übrigen sind die Modelle nicht am Ende ihres Zyklus, sondern am Ende des guten Geschmacks  .



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass Audi oder Mercedes im Innenraum deutlich hochwertiger sind als die F-Modelle. Noch dazu sieht der F12 dynamisch und stylish aus. Einzelne Elemente des BMW-Designs hab ich auch schon bei Mercedes oder Audi wiederentdeckt, z.B. die Lufteinlässe sind teils recht ähnlich wie die im F01.
> Mercedes fand ich lange Zeit unter Klassenniveau. in der Daimler-Chrysler-Zeit hatten die echt fiese Plastikoptik.



Naja, vergleich mal das Interieur des neuen 5er mit dem des neuen A6, da liegen optisch Welten dazwischen. Noch krasser ist der Unterschied zwischen 7er und A8, da das Cockpit des 7er zu wenigestens 95% identisch mit dem des 5ers ist aber der A8 sogar noch ne Schippe auf den A6 packt, finde ich es noch krasser. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich soviel Kohle für ein Auto ausgebe, dann will ich einen Palast kaufen und keine Besenkammer.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Designfüherschaft? Schau dir mal den R8 an oder den SLS und dann einen Zonda, Lambo Aventador oder Ferrari Italia. Da wecken letztere bei mir aber schon mehr Emotionen. Aber ok, Design ist Geschmacksache.



Mit Ausnahme des Aventador trifft keins der genanten Fahrzeuge meinen persönlichen Geschmack. Und wer bei Ferrari entschieden hat, das der 458er ein "Tripple"-Auspuffendrohr bekommen soll, der sollte mit Selbigen aus der Stadt geprügelt werden. Aber na gut, Echte Ferraristi kaufen alles von ihrer heißgeliebten Marke selbst wenn es aussieht wie ein aufgeblassener Z3 vom Schrottplatz, hust "FF" hust.

Das entscheidende ist doch, bei uns werden Stylingmerkamale oder technische Details eingeführt und in Null Komma Nix findet man es an allen Autos aus allen Herren Ländern. Das sollte einem zu denken geben.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas sehe: Eagle Speedster - BBC Top Gear finde ich es genial, andererseits aber auch erbärmlich, dass mir ein Design, dass auch den 60ern stammt nach 4 Fotos schon besser gefällt als alles, was heutzutage beim Händler steht (egal, welchem).



Ich persönlich kann mit alten Autos garnichts anfangen. Je genauer man hinschaut um so schlimmer wirds. Da Detailliebe wohl eine Errungenschaft ist, die in den späten 90ern des letzten Jahrhunderts entdeckt wurde.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Na siehste, manchmal bist du auch peinlich.
> Ich rede vom i8, das ist der Hybrid-Supersportler. Du vom i1, das ist dieser Elektrofussel.



Sorry, mein Fehler. Aber ich bekomme die Bilder des hässlichen i1 nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf.
Der i8 ist optisch soweit OK. Solnge es nicht der angesagte Krüppel mit 3 Zylinder Diesel wird.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Du sagst es, wenn alle nur das gleiche wollten, wäre der Trabant heute Weltmarktführer.


 
Trabant wurde überhaupt nur verkauft, weil es nichts anderes gab. Unter marktwirtschaftlichen Bedingungen wäre er schon wenige Tage nach Produktionbeginn wieder eingestellt worden.
Aber ansonsten möchte ich auch nicht das jeder das Gleiche gut oder schlecht findet, wäre ja extrem langweilig.


----------



## Freeak (1. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Trabant wurde überhaupt nur verkauft, weil es nichts anderes gab. Unter marktwirtschaftlichen Bedingungen wäre er schon wenige Tage nach Produktionbeginn wieder eingestellt worden.
> Aber ansonsten möchte ich auch nicht das jeder das Gleiche gut oder schlecht findet, wäre ja extrem langweilig.


 
Hey nix gegen Tabbis ja, die gute Alte "Rennpappe" hat mit 26 "Brutalen" PS mitunter mehr volbracht als zu damaligen Zeiten ein Westdeutsches Auto. Außerdem kann man an der Kiste ALLES Selbermachen, heute muss man wegen Jedem Mist zur Inspektion. Egal ob Ölwechsel, Wechsel der Zündkerzen etc. etc. 

Außerdem verstehe ich nicht was man an deutschen Automarken noch "Schön" oder Toll finden kann. BMW schaut sogut wie alles Gleich aus, Audi sowieso und von Mercedes brauchen wir gar nicht reden und auch Volkswagen Bringt nur noch Einheitsbrei. Ist doch alles langweilig. Ist genauso wie als wenn man jeden Tag zu Mittag Milchreis bekommt, irgedwann hat man sich Sattgesehen/gegessen.

Wenn ich nach der Optik gehe will ich was Markantes und Aufälliges haben, etwas was gegen jede noch so brave Form und Gleichgültigkeit im Modernen Automobilbau verstößt. Und genau da Kommen in meinen Augen die Japaner ins Spiel, die zeigen mit jeder neuen Generation WAS mich persönlich sehr Anspricht ein Kanntiges (Subaru Impreza WRX STI) und setllenweise auch Wuchtiges Desing (Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R).

DAS sind in meinen Augen nach Autos die diese Bezeichnung noch verdienen. Nennt mich verblendet, aber ich persönlich habe mich Sattgesehen an was derartigen biederen Desing, warum versucht man nicht einmal was neues?
Klar mag man das Interiör nicht so "Wertig" sei.(was juckt mich das wenn ich nen Lederbezogenes Amaturenbrett habe?) Aber ich Wohne ja auch nicht in meinem Auto, damit fahre ich Zur Arbeit, Einkaufen oder mal in den Urlaub oder zu anderen Freizeitaktivitäten. Aber dafür reicht mir auch nen Stoffsitz und nen Plastikamaturenbrett völlig aus. Zumal solche Luxusausstattung wie Leder nur den Preis nach oben Treibt. Und was hat man davon wenn man 80.000 Euro für nen Auto Ausgibt und nen Vollhorst mir in die Kiste Fährt weil er ne Rote Ampe Übersieht und ich Anschließend einen 80.000 Euro Schrotthaufen habe?!?


----------



## JC88 (1. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Nennt mich verblendet, aber ich persönlich habe mich Sattgesehen an was derartigen biederen Desing, warum versucht man nicht einmal was neues?


 
Weils sich nicht so gut verkaufen würde heutzutage. Die meisten die sich so einen teuren Audi, BMW, VW oder Benz holen sind aus dem alter raus wo es was aufregendes, neues und kantiges sein muss...da gilt gediegenheit, seriösität und so weiter.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juli 2011)

Ich versteh erlich gesagt nicht wie man z.B einen X6, A7 oder die aktuelle E-Klasse als langweillig und schlicht und für allte Knacker sehen kann Wenn ich diese mit den älteren Vorgängern verlgeiche ist das wie Tag und Nacht- für mich. Gut vielleicht liegt das ja auch etwas am jeweiligen Alter


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach der Optik gehe will ich was Markantes und Aufälliges haben, etwas was gegen jede noch so brave Form und Gleichgültigkeit im Modernen Automobilbau verstößt. Und genau da Kommen in meinen Augen die Japaner ins Spiel, die zeigen mit jeder neuen Generation WAS mich persönlich sehr Anspricht ein Kanntiges (Subaru Impreza WRX STI) und setllenweise auch Wuchtiges Desing (Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R).


 
Der Subaru WRX STI ist aber erst jetzt mit dem MY2011 wieder etwas "kantiger" geworden, MY2008-2010 sahen dann doch etwas zahm, rundgelutscht und pummelig aus.
(Und Pummelig ist selbst der MY2011 noch  )

Eben wie ein Golf 
Naja ich sag da mal nur

"The wing is back"


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wer bei Ferrari entschieden hat, das der 458er ein "Tripple"-Auspuffendrohr bekommen soll, der sollte mit Selbigen aus der Stadt geprügelt werden.



Nur um korrekt zu bleiben. Der 458 Italia hat vier Auspuffendrohre. Das Vierte ist in das Mittlere integriert und nicht zu sehen.  
Ferrari zitiert mit dem "Dreifachauspuff" den F40. 

Mir persönlich gefällt das "Dreifachrohr" besser als dieses flachgequetschte Stück Ofenrohr vom neuen Lambo.


----------



## Tobucu (1. Juli 2011)

Wo sind die guten alten kantigen Zeiten geblieben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Freeak schrieb:


> Hey nix gegen Tabbis ja, die gute Alte "Rennpappe" hat mit 26 "Brutalen" PS mitunter mehr volbracht als zu damaligen Zeiten ein Westdeutsches Auto. Außerdem kann man an der Kiste ALLES Selbermachen, heute muss man wegen Jedem Mist zur Inspektion. Egal ob Ölwechsel, Wechsel der Zündkerzen etc. etc.



Als er auf den Markt kam, war er schon technisch restlos überholt. Und das man Bauerntechnik leichter reparieren kann, werte ich mal nicht als sinnvolles Argument, denn nach der Logik darf man gar kein Auto kaufen, dann geht auch kein Auto kaputt  .



Freeak schrieb:


> Außerdem verstehe ich nicht was man an deutschen Automarken noch "Schön" oder Toll finden kann. BMW schaut sogut wie alles Gleich aus, Audi sowieso und von Mercedes brauchen wir gar nicht reden und auch Volkswagen Bringt nur noch Einheitsbrei. Ist doch alles langweilig. Ist genauso wie als wenn man jeden Tag zu Mittag Milchreis bekommt, irgedwann hat man sich Sattgesehen/gegessen.



Du hast recht das ist ein Problem.... Aber nur wenn man zufällig einen Kleinwagen, eine Kompaktklasse, eine Mittelklasse, eine Oberklasse und ein Luxusklassefahrzeug kauft. Wenn man nur eins davon hat, dann kann es einem relativ egal sein wie andere Fahrzeuge von einem Hersteller aussehen die man gar nicht hat.
Insofern vermute ich mal das sich oftmals ausgerechnet die Leute darüber beschweren welche diese Fahrzeuge sich weder leisten können oder wollen.
Sprich die einzig wahre Kritik übt der Kunde an der Kasse aus. Und wenn sich ein Produkt gut verkauft, dann ist es auch richtig konzipiert.



Freeak schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach der Optik gehe will ich was Markantes und Aufälliges haben, etwas was gegen jede noch so brave Form und Gleichgültigkeit im Modernen Automobilbau verstößt. Und genau da Kommen in meinen Augen die Japaner ins Spiel, die zeigen mit jeder neuen Generation WAS mich persönlich sehr Anspricht ein Kanntiges (Subaru Impreza WRX STI) und setllenweise auch Wuchtiges Desing (Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R).



Anders muss nicht besser sein. 



Freeak schrieb:


> DAS sind in meinen Augen nach Autos die diese Bezeichnung noch verdienen. Nennt mich verblendet, aber ich persönlich habe mich Sattgesehen an was derartigen biederen Desing, warum versucht man nicht einmal was neues?
> Klar mag man das Interiör nicht so "Wertig" sei.(was juckt mich das wenn ich nen Lederbezogenes Amaturenbrett habe?) Aber ich Wohne ja auch nicht in meinem Auto, damit fahre ich Zur Arbeit, Einkaufen oder mal in den Urlaub oder zu anderen Freizeitaktivitäten. Aber dafür reicht mir auch nen Stoffsitz und nen Plastikamaturenbrett völlig aus. Zumal solche Luxusausstattung wie Leder nur den Preis nach oben Treibt. Und was hat man davon wenn man 80.000 Euro für nen Auto Ausgibt und nen Vollhorst mir in die Kiste Fährt weil er ne Rote Ampe Übersieht und ich Anschließend einen 80.000 Euro Schrotthaufen habe?!?


 
Wenn dir die Optik einerseits total wichtig und andererseits vollkommen egal ist, dann kann man es dir nicht recht machen.
Es ist ja auch gut das es Leute gibt die keinerlei Anspruch an ihr Fahrzeug stellen, es gibt aber auch Menschen die das Thema mehr unter Hobby-Gesichtspunkten sehen oder einfach grundsätzlich einen gewissen ästhetischen Anspruch stellen. Da will man wohl kaum Plastik und billigen Stoff sein eigen nennen.
Im übrigen gibt es auch einen haufen Steine, in dem man nur schläft und sich zwischen seinen Freizeitaktivitäten aufhält, nennt man Haus und kostet in "schön" mal locker siebenstellig. Mit anderen Worten alles Schöne hat seinen Preis und nicht jeder interessiert sich für alles. Aber wenn man schon in einem Autothread diskutiert, ist es wohl nicht ganz verkehrt wenn einen das Thema interessiert.
Für das traurige Szenario das dir jemand dein Auto kaputt fährt, hat man sich vor einiger Zeit eine Sache ausgedacht die man Versicherung nennt. Die kümmert sich drum  .


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab mir Mittwoch das Alpine CDE-113BT Radio bestellt. Als ich das Paket geöffnet habe war allerdings das 126BT darin mit einem vermerk, das dies der Nachfolger sei. Normalerweise nichts ungewöhnliches, außer das dies über 50 € teurer ist, ich aber den alten Preis vom Vorgänger bezahlt habe


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

Gratulation.  Schnäppchen gemacht!


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2011)

Ist mir auch erst heute aufgefallen (der Preisunterschied). Ich will ja keine Werbung machen aber der Klang ist einfach der Hamma


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das billigste Radio von Renault drinne. Is aber egal. Ab Tempo 120 is das Auto so laut, dass ich vom Radio eh nix mehr versteh... Insofern is mir des eh alles egal. Wenn ich Musik hören will, muss ich den MP3-Player mit Köpfhören nehmen.


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> den MP3-Player mit Köpfhören nehmen.


 
Mit 140 aufer Autobahn


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

Ich hab von Akrapovic ne Komplettanlage mit Metallkatalysatoren. Ca 20 Kilo weniger und ca. 15 PS mehr. Ist eigentlich für den Clio Markenpokal gedacht und nicht zulassungsfähig. Da der TÜV aber bei uns ins Haus kommt isses null Problem und wie gesagt, ab 100 wirds wirklich laut...


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2011)

Und dann zieht wieder einer raus ohne zu gucken (wie bei mir gestern). Hauptsache einen 20Jahre alten 5er BMW und dann direkt von der Beschleunigungsspur auf die Mittlere Spur. Da war ich bei ca. 160-170 km/h und dann so etwas


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Juli 2011)

Standard. Muss man halt leider mit rechnen.. aber zum Glück haben wir ja in der Fahrschule vorausschauendes Fahren gelernt.


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2011)

Das war ja nicht so das Problem aber trotzdem ist so was gefährlich.

Das allerschärfste war ja ma als ein Kleinwagen auf die Überholspur gezogen ist  (vor mir ein Audi und davor der Kleinwagen).
Da ging es gnaz schön hart in die Bremse von 200 auf 120. Aber genug erzählt


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das war ja nicht so das Problem aber trotzdem ist so was gefährlich.
> 
> Das allerschärfste war ja ma als ein Kleinwagen auf die Überholspur gezogen ist  (vor mir ein Audi und davor der Kleinwagen).
> Da ging es gnaz schön hart in die Bremse von 200 auf 120. Aber genug erzählt



Was war da kritisch? Muss man halt die Glotzerchen aufhalten und vorausschauend fahren...


----------



## roadgecko (3. Juli 2011)

Ja wenn das auto sagen wir mal 200meter vor einem rauzieht ist das schon kritisch.
Der Audi vor mir war ja grad vorbei und dann zieht der im letzten Moment raus.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Juli 2011)

Ja klar, bloß: Mit vorrausschauendem Fahren in der Fahrschule ist halt nicht nur gemeint, dass man erkennt, dass eine Oma über die Straße will, und nicht vor dem Zebrastreifen 'ne Stunt-Bremsung hinlegt, sondern eben auch solche Dinge.
Wenn du schneller als andere bist, ist es nun einmal immer möglich, dass der Wagen rausfährt. Gerade zum Beispiel, wenn viel Verkehr ist, oder wenn ein LKW vor dem Nebenspurmann ist, muss du jeden Moment damit rechnen, dass dir einer vor die Schnauze zieht, und einer solchen Möglichkeit eben das Thema anpassen oder wenigstens Fuß vom Gas. Oder halt wie mein Vater, Hand an die Hupe, und beim kleinsten Anzeichen von Spurwechsel den in Grund und Boden und zurück in seine Spur hupen.. 
Darum fährst du (solange du halbwegs normal tickst) auch niemals 300 auf einer 2-spurigen Autobahn mit vereinzelten Autos auf der rechten Seite - du weißt einfach nicht, was passiert, oder warum das Fahrzeug plötzlich in deine Spur schwenken könnte. Wildwechsel, Fahrer schläft ein, Reifenplatzer, Unaufmerksamkeit, Steinschlag/Vogel, wasauchimmer...

Nichtsdestotrotz fahre ich meistens auch so, dass ich in Fast-Notbrems-Situationen komme (), aber du musst halt geistig immer so gut darauf vorbereitet sein, dass es dich nicht überraschen/wundern darf, was Autofahrer teilweise an den Tag legen..

Manchmal kann man auch schön zum Beispiel an den Autos schon die Situation abschätzen. Wenn du an 'ner neueren Business-Limousine vorbeifährst, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass ein junger/mitteljunger Mann dahintersitzt, der gut Auto fährt. Bei einem Kleinwagen hingegen, oder 'nem arg ramponierten älteren Auto, sollte man ein wenig vorsichtiger sein.. Ältere, gut erhaltene Wagen hingegen gehören meist älteren Herrschaften, kann teilweise auch kritisch werden. 
Und pinke Renault Twingos..  .. da setzt du dich am besten dahinter, und überholst erst, wenn die blonde, 20-jährige Fahrerin komplett von der BAB abgefahren ist.. 

Aber ja, das weißt du wahrscheinlich eh alles, mir ist bloß grad so langweilig, darum habe ich das jetzt geschrieben.. ^^


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr, egal welches Auto, immer auf der rechten Spur und nie schneller als 130. Kein Streß, keiner zieht raus und Notbremsung kenne ich nur aus der Fahrschule.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Juli 2011)

Bist aber bitte kein Grünen-Wähler, oder?


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

Natürlich.


----------



## riedochs (3. Juli 2011)

Ab und an muss ich meinem kleinen 1.4er doch mal Freigang geben und mit 220 über die Piste.


----------



## Balomanja (4. Juli 2011)

Schnellfahren macht schon sehr viel spaß!
Kann jeden verstehen der das macht...

Was mich tierisch aufregt, und da hilft einem wirklich nur immer bereit sein, sind LKW Fahrer die sich gegenseitig überholen!
Mir ist das vor 2 Monaten wieder passiert und diesmal mit "beinahe crash". Ich war von Schwerin auf dem Weg zurück nach HH und auf einem sehr leeren Stück Autobahn, natürlich ohne Begrenzung, wollte ich mal wieder Gummi geben. Naja das ging auch... Bis ich dann die 2 LKWs gesehn habe... Ich hatte schon dieses Gefühl das er gleich rüberzieht und bin vom Gas gegangen, vorallem wiel er sich schon nach links orientiert hatte... zog dann aber wieder nach rechts. Ich hab zwar kein Gas mehr gegeben und wollte "vorbeirollen" mit dem Fuß immer vorm Bremspedal. Ich glaub ich hatte noch 220- 230 drauf UND urplötzlich, ohne zu blinken, so 80 Meter vor mir zieht er raus. Ich konnte nicht voll reinsteigen, denn inzwischen war ein Auto hinter mir und ich musste dann auf die rechte Spur wechseln.
Mag sich harmlos anhören, aber wenn so ein 40 Tonnen schweres Teil mit 90 rüberzieht und sich der Abstand so schnell verringert das man nicht mehr kucken kann, dann rutscht einem das Herz schonmal in die Hose!
Hätte er wenigstens schon früh geblinkt und sich direkt entschieden, als ich noch weiter weg war und den anderen nicht hinter mir hatte, hätte ich wunderbar abbremsen können 
Und wenn ich weiter Gas gegeben würde das ganze jetzt wahrscheinlich anders aussehen... 
Glücklicherweise (für mich  ) konnte ich danach schön Feuer geben!

Bei Autos ist es meistens so das die Gesch.differenz zwar noch hoch ist, aber nicht so extrem wie bei PKW und LKW.
Ich hasse das wirklich wie die Pest!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Inzwischen habe ich eine wirkliche "Phobie" vor großen LKWs, vorallem wenn es zwei einzelne sind, die dich hintereinander her fahren.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

Vor allem ist es ein Unterschied ob du mit 200 in einen 100kmH Smart oder 100kmH LWK donnerst. Da kann nichtmal der Schutzengel was richten


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Schnellfahren macht schon sehr viel spaß!
> Kann jeden verstehen der das macht...
> 
> Was mich tierisch aufregt, und da hilft einem wirklich nur immer bereit sein, sind LKW Fahrer die sich gegenseitig überholen!
> ...




So etwas wie du es erlebt hast erlebe ich leider auch sehr oft. Das eine mal war das sogar so krass, dass der eine LKW den anderen so spät überholt hat, dass ein Bremsen nicht mehr ausgereicht hätte. Ich habe zwar abgebremst, musste dann aber noch mit ca 160 km/h auf den Standstreifen ausweichen - der an dieser Stelle glücklicherweise breit genug war. Am liebsten hätte ich dem LKW-Fahrer am nächsten Rastplatz mit meiner Faust sein Gesicht renoviert und danach ein Gesichtsabdruck von ihm in der nächsten Leitplanke genommen, nur leider musste ich ja zur Arbeit...  

Seitdem schalte ich immer das Fernlicht an, wenn ich mehrere LKW/PKW dicht hintereinander fahren sehe, denn meistens ist in solch einem "Konvoi" irgend so eine Träne dabei, die meint vor mir auf der Linken Spur Parken zu müssen, ohne in den Rückspiegel zu schauen...


----------



## roadgecko (4. Juli 2011)

Also bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten oder unübersichtlichen Situationen ist es schon besser wenn man etwas länger blinkt als normal. Lieber einmal zu viel als zuwenig


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten oder unübersichtlichen Situationen ist es schon besser wenn man etwas länger blinkt als normal.


 
Du meinst, den Blinker eingeschaltet lassen, wenn du links fährst?


----------



## roadgecko (4. Juli 2011)

Ähh...nein dazu fehlt mir das auto  Aber immerhin bin ich keine behinderung.


----------



## Balomanja (4. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> So etwas wie du es erlebt hast erlebe ich leider auch sehr oft. Das eine mal war das sogar so krass, dass der eine LKW den anderen so spät überholt hat, dass ein Bremsen nicht mehr ausgereicht hätte. Ich habe zwar abgebremst, musste dann aber noch mit ca 160 km/h auf den Standstreifen ausweichen - der an dieser Stelle glücklicherweise breit genug war. Am liebsten hätte ich dem LKW-Fahrer am nächsten Rastplatz mit meiner Faust sein Gesicht renoviert und danach ein Gesichtsabdruck von ihm in der nächsten Leitplanke genommen, nur leider musste ich ja zur Arbeit...
> 
> Seitdem schalte ich immer das Fernlicht an, wenn ich mehrere LKW/PKW dicht hintereinander fahren sehe, denn meistens ist in solch einem "Konvoi" irgend so eine Träne dabei, die meint vor mir auf der Linken Spur Parken zu müssen, ohne in den Rückspiegel zu schauen...



Hatte ich ähnlich, das war aber mit einem PKW. Dem wäre ich sonst mit 250+ hinten reingesegelt....
Weiß es noch als wäre es gestern gewesen... Ein blauer Renault 206.... Mit villeicht 130 km/h, auf einer 3 Spurigen AB... Ganz rechts  kla die LKWs, mittig vereinzelt Autos und ich war links unterwegs!
Als er dann rüberzog war bremsen unmöglich (nicht nur weil ich dann bei nem Ankerwurf andere in Gefahr gebracht hätte, die Distanz war zu gering), bin dann über die Mitte durch die Lücke aus der er selbst kam auf die rechte Spur zwischen 2 LKWs und musste trotzdem noch auf den Standstreifen ausweichen....
An der nächsten Raststätte musste ich dann erstmal durchatmen. Das war defenetiv das aller knappste was ich je hatte! Das waren gefühlt nur cm die da gefehlt haben und wenn ich mir überlege was passiert wäre wenn ich nicht ausgewichen wäre. 
ABER zum glück kann ich mich auf die Bremsen bei der Kiste verlassen  An der stelle muss ich Audi danken, die retten mir wortwörtlich öfter mal den Tag!!!!


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Hatte ich ähnlich, das war aber mit einem PKW. Dem wäre ich sonst mit 250+ hinten reingesegelt....
> Weiß es noch als wäre es gestern gewesen... Ein blauer Renault 206.... Mit villeicht 130 km/h, auf einer 3 Spurigen AB... Ganz rechts  kla die LKWs, mittig vereinzelt Autos und ich war links unterwegs!
> Als er dann rüberzog war bremsen unmöglich (nicht nur weil ich dann bei nem Ankerwurf andere in Gefahr gebracht hätte, die Distanz war zu gering), bin dann über die Mitte durch die Lücke aus der er selbst kam auf die rechte Spur zwischen 2 LKWs und musste trotzdem noch auf den Standstreifen ausweichen....
> An der nächsten Raststätte musste ich dann erstmal durchatmen. Das war defenetiv das aller knappste was ich je hatte! Das waren gefühlt nur cm die da gefehlt haben und wenn ich mir überlege was passiert wäre wenn ich nicht ausgewichen wäre.
> ABER zum glück kann ich mich auf die Bremsen bei der Kiste verlassen  An der stelle muss ich Audi danken, die retten mir wortwörtlich öfter mal den Tag!!!!


 
Was fährsten du für ne karre? bei meinem polo ist bei 190 schluss


----------



## Balomanja (4. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Was fährsten du für ne karre? bei meinem polo ist bei 190 schluss


 
Nen ganz normalen A6 Avant, der fährt nur wegen dem 3 Liter Kompressor so schnell  
Laut Tacho geht der Dicke 267, da ich keine Dirftbox habe weiß ich nicht wie schnell das real ist....
Bin immernoch am überlegn ob ich bei MTM den Begrenzer ausbauen lasse *grins* Was wahrscheinlich rausgeschmissenes Geld wäre........
Da ich nach deiner Signatur davon ausgehe das du Motorrad fährst, würde ich sagen das du mich um bestimmt einige *HUST* Km/h schlägst


----------



## ich558 (4. Juli 2011)

Selbst wenns ne 1000er Gixer wäre ist sie bei 299 km/h abgeregelt und mit etwas (viel) Tuning kann ein 3l A6 das dann schon noch schaffen


----------



## Balomanja (4. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub nur das es zimlcih lange dauern würde bis das dann auf dem Tacho erscheint..... Außerdem halte ich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig viel von Tunig, zumal es auch unnötig wäre^^
Bei nem Motorrad würds denk ich nur lange nicht so lange dauern xD


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ich glaub nur das es zimlcih lange dauern würde bis das dann auf dem Tacho erscheint..... Außerdem halte ich jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig viel von Tunig, zumal es auch unnötig wäre^^
> Bei nem Motorrad würds denk ich nur lange nicht so lange dauern xD


 
joa mit der 1000er gixxer würd das bestimmt schneller gehn 

Aber leider hab ich noch keine, mache grad den lappen und danach mitner 600er gsx-r anfangen


----------



## Balomanja (4. Juli 2011)

Na dann viel Erfolg! Wobei ich ab jetzt nicht mehr mitreden kann, habe weder ein Motorrad noch den dafür nötigen Lappen.
Ich bleibe bei 4 Rädern =P


----------



## ich558 (4. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> joa mit der 1000er gixxer würd das bestimmt schneller gehn
> 
> Aber leider hab ich noch keine, mache grad den lappen und danach mitner 600er gsx-r anfangen


 
Wann wird es den soweit sein? Würde mich dann interessieren wie sich ein Supersportler gedrosselt fährt (oder machst du Direkteinstieg?). 600er muss man ja offen schon bei hoher Drehzahl halten mimt 34 Ps wohl erst recht


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Na dann viel Erfolg! Wobei ich ab jetzt nicht mehr mitreden kann, habe weder ein Motorrad noch den dafür nötigen Lappen.
> Ich bleibe bei 4 Rädern =P



Danke  
Auto fahren ist auch sicherer, mir macht es mit 2 Rädern aber mehr Spass 



ich558 schrieb:


> Wann wird es den soweit sein? Würde mich dann interessieren wie sich ein Supersportler gedrosselt fährt (oder machst du Direkteinstieg?). 600er muss man ja offen schon bei hoher Drehzahl halten mimt 34 Ps wohl erst recht



Ich wollt mit 34Ps erstmal fahren, da ich im ganzen leben noch kein motorrad gefahren bin und mir das gleich mit 125ps ein wenig zu viel des guten ist. Ich hoffe das ich nächstes jahr im frühsommer eine mein eigen nennen kann, bis dahin muss ich allerdings noch den ein oder anderen taler sparen..  und als azubi ist das leider nicht so einfach


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn Motorrad, dann eh nur mit gut Leistung, bringt sonst keinen Spaß.


----------



## Balomanja (4. Juli 2011)

Die Frage kann ich mir jetzt einfach mal nicht verkneifen, aber hat ein polo nicht mehr als 34 PS ? 
Ich mein ist es da nicht besser (weiß garnicht ob das geht) zu warten bis man sich das Motorrad mit voller leistung kaufen kann????? 
Wobei es bei nem Fahranfänger villeicht nicht so gut ist wenn er wirklich son großes motorrad hat.. Ich meine sogar das die an die 180 PS haben zum Teil  geht bestimmt gut ab sowas.


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2011)

Mein polo 9n3 hat knackige 60Ps. 
Die Suzuki gsx-r 600 (750=150,1000=185Ps) k6 hat 125Ps wenn sie offen ist. Aber da ich 18 bin muss ich 2 jahre mit 34Ps fahren und danach erst offen. Bzw geht die probezeit dann los wenn ich den lappen habe..  
Ich werde aufjedenfall 2 jahre mit 34ps fahren um praxis zu sammlen, da sich jedes wochenende hier bei uns am see einer den kopf abfährt.. 

edit: aber motorrad fahren macht so spass, deshalb ist es das auch wert solange man VERNÜNFTIG fährt, nicht den tod herausfordert^^


----------



## Balomanja (4. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Mein polo 9n3 hat knackige 60Ps.
> Die Suzuki gsx-r 600 (750=150,1000=185Ps) k6 hat 125Ps wenn sie offen ist. Aber da ich 18 bin muss ich 2 jahre mit 34Ps fahren und danach erst offen. Bzw geht die probezeit dann los wenn ich den lappen habe..
> Ich werde aufjedenfall 2 jahre mit 34ps fahren um praxis zu sammlen, da sich jedes wochenende hier bei uns am see einer den kopf abfährt..
> 
> edit: aber motorrad fahren macht so spass, deshalb ist es das auch wert solange man VERNÜNFTIG fährt, nicht den tod herausfordert^^



Ich finde es wirklich gut das es auch noch junge Leute gibt, die vernünftig sind! Mein respekt an dieser Stelle, so wie du denken da wahrscheinlich nur die wenigsten 
Wobei ich von der Drossel auch schon öfter gehört habe, kann man sich sicherlich drüber streiten, ich halte es aber für richtig...


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2011)

Heute morgen, weg zur Arbeit:

Clio vs. Taube

Clio 1:0!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2011)

Keine große Leistung.
Tauben hab ich schon mit dem BMW C1 erlegt. 
Hab mich nur damals gefragt wie es jetzt wohl mit nem normalen Moped gewesen wäre. Jemand schonmal ein Viech an den Kopf bekommen? Stell ich mir schmerzhaft vor.


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2011)

Was soll daran überhaupt ne Leistung sein?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2011)

Na die Leistung des Clios nicht von der Taube zerstört zu werden. Kampfgewicht ist ja gefühlt ähnlich  .


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2011)

Ohne Witze. Ich hatte bissel Angst um den Kühler. Aber alles heile geblieben.  Hat schon ziemlich gescheppert. Was hockt das &§%"* Vieh auch auf der Schnellstraße.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juli 2011)

na toll, mein peugeot 106 kostet mich um die 800€ versicherung im jahr mit teilkasko 150 € SB. Das find ich einfach unverschämt wie der staat diie jungen fahrer regelrecht ausnimmt, affen da -.-
Bin ja gespannt wie viel sie mir für meine KLE 500 abzocken wollen, dieses jahr bezahlt sie zum glück noch vatter.... Da kann ich dann n mords geld für ne 34 PS maschine zahlen, wird zeit dass ich 20 werd ^^


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2011)

800 Euro? Ne Menge Holz. Hab ich aber schon mal mehr bezahlt...  Aber für nen P 106 isses schon viel! 

Im Übrigen, hab ich grad gelesen: Audi erhöht ab 1. August die Preise Rabatt-Schlacht zu Ende: Aufschwung macht Autos teurer - Wirtschaft - Bild.de


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juli 2011)

jo uns wunderts auch dass des so viel ist, hab ja auch noch den BF17-krust mitgemacht.... Und fahre seit ich 15 bin roller und hab alles bei denen versichert. Außerdem hat allein mein vater+mutter 8 fahrzeuge bei denen am laufen. Muss mal mit dem cheffe nochmal reden


----------



## Balomanja (4. Juli 2011)

=D da muss ich grinsen^^
Da ich weder an A3, A4, A8, Q5, Q7 noch R8 interessiert bin (für letztes schon, liegt aber nicht im Budget xD)sondern mir am ehesten den neuen A6 kaufen würde ist mir das einfach mal egal....
Mal sehen ob sie die anderen Modelle nachziehen. Alles weitere bringt die Zukunft!


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> na toll, mein peugeot 106 kostet mich um die 800€ versicherung im jahr mit teilkasko 150 € SB. Das find ich einfach unverschämt wie *der staat* diie jungen fahrer regelrecht ausnimmt, affen da -.-


 
Wieso der Staat? hast du deinen Wagen nicht bei einer Versicherung versichert?
Aber so teuer finde ich es nicht, mein 318er BMW (der keinen nassen Hering vom Teller ziehen konnte) lag vor 16 Jahren auch schon bei 600,- Euro sprich 1.200,- DM. Und da war das Geld noch was wert  .


----------



## Adrenalize (4. Juli 2011)

Ich hab meinen Clio auf mich selbst versichert, SF1/2 und liege mit Vollkasko bei 720 EUR ca (irgendwas um den Dreh wars). Die Unterschiede sind aber krass, den Preis gabs bei Cosmosdirekt nur über einen Versicherungsvergleich. Auf deren Homepage warens 850 oder so, bei Anruf wurden mir 900 genannt.

Andere Versicherungen wollten für dasselbe Paket gar 1500 EUR im Jahr haben.
Aber so sammele ich nun selber den Rabatt (hoffentlich lange), und unter 750 find ich fair für ein 100 PS-Auto bei 120% Einstufung.


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit dem Clio Vollkasko bei ca 800 Euro im Jahr. Ich glaub, ich bin bei Admiral-Direkt. Bei Signal-Iduna war ich letztes Jahr noch bei ca. 1100 Euros. Preisvergleich hat sich gelohnt


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2011)

> na toll, mein peugeot 106 kostet mich um die 800€ versicherung im jahr mit teilkasko 150 € SB. Das find ich einfach unverschämt wie der staat diie jungen fahrer regelrecht ausnimmt, affen da -.-/QUOTE]
> 
> Was ich noch unverschämter finde, wie viel die heutzutage für son führerschein verlangen.
> Hab mal gefragt was der große LKW führerschein kostet.(weil ich den wegen beruf noch machen will).. joa 5000-6000€
> Das ist doch krank.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Juli 2011)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo eine Seite, wo das mit der Versicherung und den Einstufungen erklärt wird?
Verstehe das nämlich noch nicht so wirklich..


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juli 2011)

also der versicherungsmann hat nochmal zurückgerufen, nachdem er mit seinem chef nochmal gesprochen hat. Jetzt liegt das angebot bei 550€ Teilkasko 150€ SB. Der preis find ich geht in ordnung  bei 85% ist das jetzt


----------



## Mosed (4. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo eine Seite, wo das mit der Versicherung und den Einstufungen erklärt wird?
> Verstehe das nämlich noch nicht so wirklich..


 
Es gibt jede Menge. Einfach mal nach z.B. " KFZ Versicherung Schadenfreiheitsrabatte" suchen und du findest einige Seiten, die sich mit KFZ Versicherungen beschäftigen.


----------



## ich558 (4. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Motorrad, dann eh nur mit gut Leistung, bringt sonst keinen Spaß.


 Naja mir 34PS kann man schon auch Spaß haben. Ein Auto das ca 100 fährt ist kein Problem beim Überhohlen  Und mit 150PS ist man halt auch mal schnell um 100% zu schnell von daher reichen meine später offenen 72 Pferde schon


----------



## Mosed (4. Juli 2011)

Ich durfe mal von 15.000 auf 20.000 km hochsetzten für dieses Jahr. Mal sehen, ob die letzten 4000 km noch reichen für dieses Jahr. Ich denke eher nicht, auch wenn ich nicht längst so viel fahren werde wie im ersten halben Jahr.

Bin jetzt auch bei 720€ ... pro halbes Jahr mit Vollkasko SF 1/2 
Nächstes Jahr sollte es aber deutlich günstiger ausfallen, wenn Haftpflicht von 140% auf 100% fällt. Schon bescheuert, dass man sich es nicht anrechnen lassen kann, zig Jahre mit dem Auto der Eltern gefahren zu sein, sobald man über das Alter rüber ist, bei dem man automatisch in SF 1/2 eingestuft wird.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2011)

So kleines Update bei meinem.
(das letzte hab ich zwar vor nem Jahr oder so gepostet, ist ja aber egal xD)

Das pinke "i" musste nun dem Pink-Stars Logo weichen und letzte Woche gabs dazu noch Neblerabdeckungen vom STI 
Und wenn ich mal Zeit habe werden die Scheinwerfer noch abgedunkelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier vom Oktober 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich weiß.
Mein Auto ist auf beiden Bildern dreckig


----------



## Freeak (5. Juli 2011)

Lecker. S...u...b...a...r...u AUCH WILL:

Kennste nen guten Händler welcher Günstig an nen STI kommt? Und was haste für deinen Gelöhnt?


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2011)

Da es nur nen kleiner 2.0 GX ist, habe ich vor 2 Jahren etwa 8000€ dafür bezahlt.
Muss leider sagen das ichs nicht wieder machen würde.
Im nächsten Leben wirds gleich nen 2.0 WRX, der hat 80PS mehr und schluckt genau so viel und im sonstigen Unterhalt, sprich Versicherung, Steuern, Inspektionen und Reperaturen (vom Turbo abgesehen), ist er genau so bzw nur ein bisschen teurer.

Nicht falsch verstehen, Ich liebe mein Autochen.
Aber er hat mir mittlerweile mit seinen mickerigen 125PS zu wenig Leistung 

Edith sagt:
Wenn du wirklich Interesse am STI hast dann wäre vlt ein alter empfehlenswert.

am besten suchst du dir einen MY2003 bis MY2005 (gefällt auch optisch den meisten)
wichtig dabei (ab MY2005) den 2,5l Motor mit Vorsicht genießen.
Die fressen ZKDs quasi zum Frühstück (je nach Fahrweiße und/oder Leistungsteigerung halten sie ein Autoleben oder eben nur 5000km )
Abhilfe schaffen dann andere Stehbolzen und verstärkte ZKDs.

Als Geheimtipp gelten die 2005er mit 2,0l Motor und DCCD.
Die sind Robust und haben eben DCCD (dieses Hammergeile Verstellbare Mitteldiff.  )
Sind aber sehr sehr selten


----------



## Freeak (5. Juli 2011)

Japp 125 PS sind nicht wirklich Pralle. Dennoch mehr als wie ich mit meine 75 PS 1.4 Sunny habe. Der geht auch Garantiert in der Beschleunigung und am Berg besser ab. Und hey, wer seinen Subaru nicht liebt hat ihn nicht verdient.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn du wirklich Interesse am STI hast dann wäre vlt ein alter empfehlenswert.

am besten suchst du dir einen MY2003 bis MY2005 (gefällt auch optisch den meisten)
wichtig dabei (ab MY2005) den 2,5l Motor mit Vorsicht genießen.
Die fressen ZKDs quasi zum Frühstück (je nach Fahrweiße und/oder Leistungsteigerung halten sie ein Autoleben oder eben nur 5000km )
Abhilfe schaffen dann andere Stehbolzen und verstärkte ZKDs.

Als Geheimtipp gelten die 2005er mit 2,0l Motor und DCCD.
Die sind Robust und haben eben DCCD (dieses Hammergeile Verstellbare Mitteldiff.  )
Sind aber sehr sehr selten.

Kostenpunkt dabei sind 15t-22t € würde ich jetzt mal sagen.

Mein nächster wird aber wahrscheinlich ein WRX, der ist nicht so hart wie ein STI und kostet Versicherungstechnisch nicht so viel wie ein STI.
Aber ich will erstmal nächstes Jahr das Toyota/Subaru Coupe abwarten, das hat zwar keinen Allrad aber Heckantrieb und soll relativ günstig zu haben sein (bei Subaru leider nur als Sauger).
Auf den Boxer-Motor möchte ich aber ehrlich gesagt nie wieder verzichten wollen 

MfG Patrick


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Also ich hätte die Nebelscheinwerfer gelassen, sieht besser aus als die Plastikteile darüber.


----------



## Freeak (5. Juli 2011)

Sind doch lediglich Abdeckungen. Also keine Sorge, die verstecken sind noch (nur) dahinter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Dann so bauen, dass sie sich öffnen, wenn man die Scheinwerfer einschaltet.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2011)

lol

mir gefällts eben so besser xD
Und wenn ich die Dinger wirklich mal brauchen sollte, sind die Abdeckungen bisjetzt noch in 2 Minuten raus, da nur geclipst.
Und wenn den endlich mal die Schraube zum befestigen bei meinem freundlichen liegt und ich die Teile endlich festgeschraubt habe, dauerts eben 7 Minuten 

Zum  Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden 

oO draußen ist grad so schönes Wetter zum Reifen vernichten  

MfG Patrick


----------



## Mosed (5. Juli 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> lol
> 
> Und wenn ich die Dinger wirklich mal brauchen sollte, sind die Abdeckungen bisjetzt noch in 2 Minuten raus, da nur geclipst.
> Und wenn den endlich mal die Schraube zum befestigen bei meinem freundlichen liegt und ich die Teile endlich festgeschraubt habe, dauerts eben 7 Minuten


 
Das will ich sehen, wenn du grad auf der Autobahn oder einer Bundesstrasse bist... Am Besten auf der linken Spur anhalten. 
Montierst du Scheibenwischer auch zwischen den Regengüssen ab? 

Für meinen Geschmack sehen die Abdeckungen fürchterlich aus. Aber jedem das seine.

Was genau meinste mit Scheinwerfer abduckeln? Du willst bei hellgrauem Lack geschwärztes Kunststoff benutzen? ^^
Was gut aussehen dürfte, wäre die Blinker durch "normalen" Kunststoff zu ersetzen und dann gelbe Leuchten rein.

125 PS sind ja schon gut fahrbar. Leistung hat man eh immer zu wenig - gewissermaßen. Man gewöhnt sich dran und denkt, dass ja eigentlich grad noch ein bissl mehr gehen könnte.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2011)

Schönes Auto. Mir gefallen die Abdeckungen irgendwie!


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2011)

Klar

Ist doch voll easy.
wozu gibt es schließlich Beifahrer die man zwin... ähh bitten kann rauszuklettern 

Scheibenwischer sind unnötig.
Wenn die Scheibe gut versiegelt ist perlt der ganze scheiß einfach ab 
Hab schon überlegt ob ich sie abschraube zwecks Gewicht-Ersparnis *schnellwegrenn*

Edit:

http://www.portalcar.pt/imagens/upload/105995-1.jpg

so hier abdunkeln.
Sind die gleichen Scheinwerfer wie meine.
Im inneren ist einmal der Spiegel der Hauptscheinwerfer
Und außen nochmal ein Rahmen mit dem SPiegel für Blinker und Standlicht, den kann man Schwarz lackieren und so ein wenig mehr STI-Optik zaubern 

mfg Patrick


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Juli 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt ob ich sie abschraube zwecks Gewicht-Ersparnis *schnellwegrenn*


 
Ich würde das eher unter aerodynamischen Gesichtspunkten betrachten..


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2011)

Ach Schrankwand bleibt Schrankwand 



Spoiler



Bitte nicht schlagen lieber Subaru Gott


----------



## ich558 (5. Juli 2011)

Hey, weis zufällig jemand was das für Scheinwerfer bei der CBR sind. Die Standartdinger sehen wohl nicht so geil aus


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Juli 2011)

Wow, fett LED und so, voll krass lan! 
Ne, aber sehen echt nice aus..


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich würde das eher unter aerodynamischen Gesichtspunkten betrachten..



In die Löcher der Nebelleuchten gehören eh grundsätzlich nur zusätzliche Belüftungsschächte für die Bremsen rein.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hey, weis zufällig jemand was das für Scheinwerfer bei der CBR sind. Die Standartdinger sehen wohl nicht so geil aus


Steht doch drunter?! 

"Headlights r custom by Brian Tremblay @ http://www.sickhids.com/"

die Lichter nützen ihm aber nichts, einmal hingefletscht und die Maschine ist Müsli auf der Seite. 
Musst halt schauen ob ein Tuner hier bei uns ähnliche verkauft, wichtig ist halt ne ABE oder ein Gutachten, sonst ist einzelabnahme fällig, falls der TÜV das bei Scheinwerfern überhaupt macht.


----------



## ich558 (6. Juli 2011)

Öhm ja stimmt. Darauf hab ich gar nicht geachtet  Mich hat eh nur interessiert ob die Serie sind oder nicht da ich selber solche Maschine nicht fahre. Mal sehen wies mir 21 Jahren finanziell um mich steht dann wäre das Baby auch meins


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand einen Plan wie viel momentan ungefähr Autoführerschein machen kostet. Es wird Zeit


----------



## CeresPK (6. Juli 2011)

Ich würde jetzt mal grob sagen.
1000-1700€
Je nach Fahrschule, wie viele Fahrstunden du brauchst und wie viele Anläufe bei den Prüfungen 

mfg Patrick


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde jetzt mal grob sagen.
> 1000-1700
> Je nach Fahrschule, wie viele Fahrstunden du brauchst und wie viele Anläufe bei den Prüfungen
> 
> mfg Patrick



Werden nicht alzu viele einigermaßen fahren kann ich schon

Jaja jahrelanges virtuelles Training


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt mal grob sagen.
> 1000-1700€
> Je nach Fahrschule, wie viele Fahrstunden du brauchst und wie viele Anläufe bei den Prüfungen


 Mein Fahrlehrer meinte damals, um die 35 Fahrstunden sind normal.
Alleine für die Fahrstunden wirst du rund 1000€ bezahlen.
Dann kommen da eventuell noch eine Anmeldegebühr oder die Gebühr für den theoretischen Unterricht dabei. Die Prüfungen kosten wieder viel Geld (bei mir: theor. 80€, pratische P. 250€). Da bezahlt man natürlich ein Teil an die Fahrschule, den anderen an den Prüfer.
Zusätzlich musst du einen Sehtest machen, der dich eventuell was kostet. Wenn du natürlich jahrelang zum gleichen Optiker gehst, kannst du auch Glück haben. Außerdem brauchst du einen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs. 8 Stunden pure Langeweile. Und ich hatte damals einige Wochen früher einen 4-stündigen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs bei nem Sportverein gemacht, der natürlich nicht zählte. Der Erste-Hilfe-Kurs kann kostenlos sein, kann aber auch Geld kosten. Ich habe beides schon gesehen.
Bögen um für die theoretische Prüfung zu lernen, brauchst du auch noch, die können wieder 50€ kosten. Und da die sich jährlich ändern, ist alte Bögen kaufen nicht gut.
Ich habe meinen Führerschein Anfang 2008 erhalten, also sind diese Preise wieder etwas betagt. Könnte mittlerweile teuerer sein. Aber für 1000€ bekommst du heute keinen Lappen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Führerschein Anfang 2008 erhalten, also sind diese Preise wieder etwas betagt. Könnte mittlerweile teuerer sein. Aber für 1000€ bekommst du heute keinen Lappen.


 
Ich (bzw. meine Eltern) habe damals etwa 1.500,- bezahlt. Aber D-Mark !
Ok, ist schon ein klein wenig her (1995). Zwischenzeitlich sind die wahrscheinlich total abgedreht, mit dem neuen Führerschein darf man so gut wie nichts ausser Autos fahren, dafür ist er doppelt so teuer  .


----------



## Iceheart33 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre einen Toyota Corolla mit 75 PS.
Die Erstzulassung war 1992, das Auto sieht für sein Alter aber noch gut aus und hat auch erst 70450 Kilometer runter.
Er fährt höchstens 170 km/h (laut Tacho), es würde sogar noch mehr gehen, aber er säuft schon ab 150 unverhältnismäßig viel mehr.

Allerdings habe ich auch das Glück das ich den Tank mit 20 Euro fast genau halb voll bekomme und ich mit so einer Tankfüllung einen Monat oder sogar mehr hinkomme, weil ich das Auto kaum brauche.

Bilder reiche ich bei Gelegenheit nach.

Für meinen Führerschein habe ich 2003 800 Euro bezahlt, aber nur weil ich einen Kumpel hab dessen Vater die Fahrschule hat in der ich den Schein gemacht habe.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Juli 2011)

hab mal ne frage zum thema auto abmelden wenn im kaufvertrag steht der Käufer meldet das auto so zu sagen sofort ab und gibt mir per handschlag die versicherung in 2 tagen isser abgemeldet. wie lange hat er dann zeit das zu erfüllen wirklich nur die 2 tage oder kann man nda nix machen wenn der das 2 wochen oder merh überzieht ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage zum thema auto abmelden wenn im kaufvertrag steht der Käufer meldet das auto so zu sagen sofort ab und gibt mir per handschlag die versicherung in 2 tagen isser abgemeldet. wie lange hat er dann zeit das zu erfüllen wirklich nur die 2 tage oder kann man nda nix machen wenn der das 2 wochen oder merh überzieht ?


 
Wenn der Käufer sein Wort nicht hällt, dann hast DU die Probleme. Insofern niemals die Kennzeichen mitgeben. Es kann für dich ncihts positives dabei rauskommen.

Einem Freund von mir ist vor ein paar Tagen ein Spezialist in sein Auto gefahren, es war noch auf den Vorbesitzer zugelassen. Für meinen Kumepl ist es egal aber der Vorbesitzer des Unfallwagens kann sich seinen SF jetz in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Juli 2011)

dam naja das auto wurde gestern erst abgemeldet.
wobei ich mir selber sage ******* das ich das gemacht habe war nen geiles teil ... aber ich hoffe mal ich bekomme nochma die chance so einen wieder zu bekommen.

EDIT : WAS ZUR HÖLLE 

ich hab den grade bei mobile wieder gefunden ..... alter so ein ......
ok ... asu fehlern lernt man hoffe ich ... -.-


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2011)

Beim Führerschein zZ ist 1500 € ein guter Richtwert. Wenn du sehr gut bist, bist du bei ca. 1300-1400 (so wie ich ), ansonsten kann das je nach Anzahl der Stunden, oder gerade auch wenn du die Prüfung (200 €) versemmelst, schnell in die 2000er steigen. 

Natürlich hängt das allerdings auch von der Fahrschule ab, ich z.B. bin eher nach Qualität als nach Preis gegangen - ein wenig drücken kann man diesen Rahmen bestimmt noch.


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Führerschein zZ ist 1500  ein guter Richtwert. Wenn du sehr gut bist, bist du bei ca. 1300-1400 (so wie ich ), ansonsten kann das je nach Anzahl der Stunden, oder gerade auch wenn du die Prüfung (200 ) versemmelst, schnell in die 2000er steigen.
> 
> Natürlich hängt das allerdings auch von der Fahrschule ab, ich z.B. bin eher nach Qualität als nach Preis gegangen - ein wenig drücken kann man diesen Rahmen bestimmt noch.



Gut ich hab genau 1,5K zurück gelegt


----------



## JC88 (6. Juli 2011)

ganz schön teuer geworden...ich hab 2006 ~900€ bezahlt gehabt.


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> ganz schön teuer geworden...ich hab 2006 ~900€ bezahlt gehabt.


 Wie viele Fahrstunden hattest du denn?

Anscheinend hast du ne günstige Fahrschule erwischt.
Ich glaube kaum, dass die Fahrschulen innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren 50% aufgeschlagen haben.

@HAWX: Die 1500€ könnten reichen, du darfst nur durch keine Prüfung fallen.
Und bei der praktischen benötigt man vor allem eins: Glück. Und das wünsch ich dir an dieser Stelle schonmal.


----------



## JC88 (6. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wie viele Fahrstunden hattest du denn?
> 
> Anscheinend hast du ne günstige Fahrschule erwischt.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass die Fahrschulen innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren 50% aufgeschlagen haben.



Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. ich weiß nur das die Mindestanforderung an Fahrstunden ausgereicht haben. Theorie hatte ich Auto und Motorrad gemacht (weiß nicht ob das extra kostete), praktische Prüfung hab ich aber nur Auto gemacht. Auch beim 1. mal bestanden.


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:
			
		

> @HAWX: Die 1500€ könnten reichen, du darfst nur durch keine Prüfung fallen.
> Und bei der praktischen benötigt man vor allem eins: Glück. Und das wünsch ich dir an dieser Stelle schonmal.



Danke!
Naja alles was drauf kommt zahl ich nicht


----------



## Freeak (6. Juli 2011)

Glück hat nichts damit zu Tun, man muss nur Ruhig bleiben und darf sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen, egal wieviele Deppen um einen herrum schneller Fahren. Einfach an das halten was du in der Fahrschule lernst/gelernt hast.

Ich hatte damals das Pech durch die Theorie gefallen zu sein, lag aber an meiner Faulheit damals. Beim 2tem mal hatte ich im Vorfeld täglich 2-4 Bögen mit Fragen beantwortet. Und Prompt bestanden, die Praxis habe ich mit Bravour Gemeistert. Es ist eben auch ne lernfrage und eine der Aufnahmefähigkeit. Aber mit 1500 Tacken je nach fahrschule biste auf jeden fall dabei.

Aber ich sage dir, es gibt nix geileres als das Wissen nen Führerschein und nen Auto zu haben, ich will es echt nimmer missen. Keine Wartezeiten mehr für Bus und Bahn, fahren wohin man will, wann man will. Das einzige was danach nervt ist die Abzocke mit Benzin, Steuern und Versicherung. Aber egal, Mobilität ist heutzutage durch nichts zu ersetzen. Ich hatte damals meinen jetzigen Sunny mit gerade mal 90.000 Km auf der uhr Bekommen, nun bis ich bei Fast 130.000 Km und das bei noch nichtmal 3 Jahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe für meinen Lappen damals 350 Dollar bezahlt.


----------



## JC88 (6. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe für meinen Lappen damals 350 Dollar bezahlt.


 
Tschechischer Flohmarkt?


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Glück hat nichts damit zu Tun, man muss nur Ruhig  bleiben und darf sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen, egal wieviele  Deppen um einen herrum schneller Fahren. Einfach an das halten was du in  der Fahrschule lernst/gelernt hast.


Folgende Situation: Alte Frau steht vorm Zebrastreifen, du hälst an. Sie winkt dich weiter. In dem Moment wo du anfährst geht sie los. Durchgefallen.
Oder solche blöden Situationen, jeder kennt sie:
Man möchte auf eine Autobahn fahren, muss links abbiegen. Kein Gegenverkehr in Sicht, also biegt man links ab auf die Autobahn. Aber da dort noch ein "Dreieck" auf dem Boden ist, muss man noch einmal rechts vor links beachten. Da ist kein Auto, also dreht man den Kopf nicht. Und fällt durch.
Könnt ihr nachvollziehen, was ich meine mit diesem Beispiel und vor allem mit dem Glück, dass man brauch?
Ich hatte damals nen Geisterfahrer im Kreisverkehr, darauf bereitet einen auch niemand vor (bestanden hatte ich aber beim ersten Mal).



Freeak schrieb:


> Aber ich sage dir, es gibt nix geileres als das  Wissen nen Führerschein und nen Auto zu haben, ich will es echt nimmer  missen. Keine Wartezeiten mehr für Bus und Bahn, fahren wohin man will,  wann man will.


Auf dem Land auf jeden Fall wichtig. In der Stadt tuts für mich aktuell ein Fahrrad. 
Da bin ich schneller als Bus und Bahn.


----------



## Freeak (6. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Auf dem Land auf jeden Fall wichtig. In der Stadt tuts für mich aktuell ein Fahrrad.
> Da bin ich schneller als Bus und Bahn.


 
Also ich sehe in den Städten dennoch mehr Autos als Fahrräder, woran das wohl liegen mag? Klar ist man per Bike schneller unterwegs, aber sag das mal dem Fetten 60 Jährigen Benzfahrer der schon mit seinem Ledersitz verwachsen ist, der wird sich schon allein aus reiner Faulheit nicht auf einen Drahtesel Schwingen.

Außerdem sagen sich auch viele Jugendliche mit ihrern Gepimpten 3er Golf das es geiler ist mit der Fetten Bassanlage durch die City zu fahren, aus Purer Langeweise Super+ zu Verbrennen und so Km zu Schrubben als wie Umweltfreundlich per Pedes oder Bike unterwegs zu sein. Und solange eine solche einstellung gefahren wird, wird sich am Übermäßigen Stadtverkehr auch nichts ändern. Das ist in meinen Augen ein Echtes Problem. Auto schön und Gut, aber auch wirklich nur dann fahren und Einsteigen wenn man etwas wirklich wichtiges vorhat, wie Arbeit, Schule, Großeinkauf, Urlaub. Alles andere geht eigentlich gerade für Städter leichter von der Hand, die haben Bus und Bahn welche all 10 min Fahren. Auf dem Land schaut das schon anders aus, hier ist ein Auto wirklich Lebensnotwendig.


----------



## JC88 (6. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: Alte Frau steht vorm Zebrastreifen, du hälst an. Sie winkt dich weiter. In dem Moment wo du anfährst geht sie los. Durchgefallen.


 
In solchen Situationen gilt ganz einfach: Ignorieren!
In der Fahrschule der Bundeswehr ist das ganz klar geregelt. Man regelt keinen Verkehr. Nicht als Fahrer, nicht als Fußgänger. Man weiß nie was die Leute daraufhin wirklich tun werden. Daher sollte man soetwas auch nicht provozieren und sich "durchwinken lassen".
Ganz einfach. Die Oma geht schon von alleine über den Zebrastreifen wenn sie merkt das du nicht drüber fährst.
Und kein Prüfer wird dich für das halten an einem Zebrastreifen, weil da ne Oma steht, durchfallen lassen.

Es ist bei der praktischen Prüfung fürs Auto ganz einfach. Einfach kühlen Kopf bewahren und das durchziehen was man gelernt hat. Nichts selbst hineininterpretieren oder denken, es besser machen zu wollen.


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2011)

Autos sind auch in der Stadt eine Frage der Bequemlichkeit. Da steigt man ein, sitzt im Trockenen und Warmen (zumindest nach ein paar Minuten) und ist schnell am Ziel. 
Fahrrad fahren ist Sport, bei kaltem und schlechten Wetter wird es ungemütlich. Und Bus und Bahn brauchen manchmal einfach nur ewig, da spart man sich mit dem Fahrrad viel Zeit.
Bei mir besteht aktuell noch das Problem, dass ich 1,5km vor meiner Wohnung noch einmal in nen Bus umsteigen muss. Und wenn ich Pech habe, muss ich 10min auf den Bus warten. Ja dann bin ich zu Fuß genauso schnell. Ab 7 Minuten wartezeit lohnt sich Joggen, ab 11min Wartezeit lohnt sich ein schneller Fußmarsch.
Und die Straßenbahnen müssen sich auf Straßen auch durch den Stadtverkehr kämpfen, da macht auch Straßenbahn fahren keinen Spaß mehr zum Feierabendverkehr.
Insgesamt habe ich auch das "Pech", knapp 3km Streke zur Uni zu haben und ich zwischendurch einmal umsteigen muss. Das macht mit Bus und Bahn einfach keinen Spaß, wenn man länger wartet als fährt.
Autos sind schon eine tolle Sache. Sie ermöglichen einem natürlich auch mal den Transport von größeren oder schwereren Sachen, die man nicht in Bus, Bahn oder Fahrrad transportieren kann.
Manchmal wäre ich sehr froh, ein Auto zu haben. Aber letztendlich lohnt es sich nicht, vor allem nicht preislich gesehen. Auch mit der Deutschen Bahn bin ich günstiger als mit einem Auto unterwegs.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Juli 2011)

Also im Vergleich zu Bus und Bahn kann ich dank Auto morgens 40min länger schlafen


----------



## Seabound (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bin für jedes mal, wo ich das Auto stehen lassen kann und mit dem Rad fahren kann froh. Hier in der Stadt mach ich so gut wie garnix mit dem Auto. Wenn ich Urlaub hab, steht das dann schonmal drei Wochen am Stück. 

Klar, für auf die Arbeit fahren brauch ichs. Ich muss ja die Stadt und das Bundesland wechseln. Mit der Bahn ginge auch, aber da bin ich zu bequem und schlafe auch lieber etwas länger.


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also im Vergleich zu Bus und Bahn kann ich dank Auto morgens 40min länger schlafen


Bei mir ist es dank Fahrrad schon ne viertel Stunde.

Radfahren ist nur eine Gewöhnungssache. Sobald man es mal etwas länger macht und entsprechende Ausdauer hat, ist das kein Problem mehr. Und vor allem nicht mehr anstrengend - die größte Angst vieler Menschen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Tschechischer Flohmarkt?


 
High School Fahrschule.


----------



## fctriesel (6. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich (bzw. meine Eltern) habe damals etwa 1.500,- bezahlt. Aber D-Mark !


 Ich habe damals 800DM bezahlt. 
War aber mit Vitamin B.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Also im Vergleich zu Bus und Bahn kann ich dank Auto morgens 40min länger schlafen


Dank der Deuschen Bahn kann ich morgens eine Stunde länger schlafen, denn während dem Autofahren zu knacken bereitet meistens Probleme.


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2011)

Was sind eigentlich gute "erste" Autos? 
Ich dachte da so an Peugeot 206 oder irgendwas in die Richtung. Sollte halt günstig in der Haltung und Anschaffung sein (max. 2k€).

PS: Blutiger Fahranfänger bin ich nicht, ich hab den Lappen schon über zweieinhalb Jahre.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich gute "erste" Autos?
> Ich dachte da so an Peugeot 206 oder irgendwas in die Richtung. Sollte halt günstig in der Haltung und Anschaffung sein (max. 2k€).


 
Vielleicht wird es was mit einem gutem ersten Auto wenn man ein klein wenig mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt?!
Also ich habe damals mit einem 3er BMW angefangen. War ganz OK, da man so noch fahren ohne Helfer wie ABS oder ASC lernen konnte. Was meinem Fahrstil ganz sicher nicht geschadet hat.
Aber wenn ich heute Fahranfänger wäre würde ich wahrscheinlich einen Golf IV (audi A3, Seat Leon, ...) als 1.8T nehmen. Ist bei den älteren Autos die beste Kombination aus Sparsamkeit und halbwegs brauchbaren Fahrleistungen. Kleinwagen finde ich relativ uninteressant, da man bei den Unterhaltskosten kaum was zur Kompaktklasse spart aber die langweiligeren Motoren und die schlechtere Sicherheitsausstattung "geboten" bekommt.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Juli 2011)

Naja gutes erstes Auto und dann nen 1,8t halte ich fürn Gerücht. Mit Sparsam hat das auch wenig zu tun. Zumindest bei den 1,8t ab 180PS. Die mit 150PS sollen ja sehr zugeschnürt sein. Und beim Golf ist es dann auch gleich die 
GTI-Ausstattung, oder?

Beim Rest stimm ich zu, dass kleinere Autos nicht unbedingt günstiger sind als die der Kompaktklasse.


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2011)

Golf ist ja bei vielen erste Wahl, mir aber in der Versicherung zu teuer, weil "typisches Anfängerauto".
Audi und BMW sind mir in der Anschaffung zu teuer, außerdem will ich nicht über 90 PS, weil sonst die Versicherungskosten rapide steigen. Mit eben jenen 90 PS geb ich mich auch erst mal zufrieden.

Seat Leon kommt mal in die engere Auswahl.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Juli 2011)

mach nicht den Fehler und denke das Autos teurer sind nur weil sie mehr leistung haben. Der Ibiza mit 156PS ist auch günstiger als der Polo mit 45PS!!! 

Und der Leon wenn denn mit 125PS als 1,8 Sauger. Ersatzteile kosten viel Geld weil Auditechnik auf Golf 4 Plattform. Typische Verschleißteile sind die gleichen wie bei Golf4 oder Audi A3 bzw. TT.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Juli 2011)

Nimm nen Benz! Die sind am günstigsten was die Versicherung angeht da oft von Rentnern gefahren!


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hab grade mal bei check24 geschaut. Selbst der 156PS Ibiza würde mich 1225€/Jahr bei Teilkasko mit 150€ SB kosten. Bisschen viel. Ich dachte so an höchstens 900€/Jahr.

@AMD: Jetzt sag bloß, die fahren sich auch mit 6 Litern?


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja gutes erstes Auto und dann nen 1,8t halte ich fürn Gerücht. Mit Sparsam hat das auch wenig zu tun. Zumindest bei den 1,8t ab 180PS. Die mit 150PS sollen ja sehr zugeschnürt sein. Und beim Golf ist es dann auch gleich die
> GTI-Ausstattung, oder?


 
ich hatte damals den A3 1.8t mit 150 PS, der war alles nur nicht zugeschnürt ganz im Gegenteil, der kleine Lader hat super angesprochen. Vom Verbrauch war er auch Top, Steuer hat er gar keine gekostet und die Versicherung war auch super billig. Insofern war es eine gute Spardose.

Ausserdem hat er nach dem mini Facelift ESP serienmäßig.


----------



## ich558 (6. Juli 2011)

Wie man heute noch Mercedes mit Rentnern in Verbindung bringen kann ist mir schleierhaft. Die fahren auch genug andere Marken


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Juli 2011)

Ja klar warum sollte das nicht gehn?? Nur weil ein Stern drauf ist heisst das noch lange nicht dass keine gescheiten Motoren drin sind! Du  weisst ja Mercedes baut mitunter die langlebigsten Motoren!

Mercedes ist halt die Renterhauptmarke! Auch wenn das Designtechnisch auf die neuen nicht mehr zutrifft!


----------



## moe (6. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich mich in meiner Nachbarschaft umschaue, dann haut das voll hin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich in meiner Nachbarschaft umschaue, dann haut das voll hin.


 
Bei mir auch  .
Liegt wohl an der phlegmatischen Auslegung die ältere Leute wohl eher anspricht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Juli 2011)

Da hat sich in den letzten Jahren diesbezüglich aber viel getan! Siehe mein Profilbild!


----------



## 1821984 (6. Juli 2011)

das musst du dir natürlich selbst ausrechnen. da ich ja schon ein paar Jahre auto fahre ist es mir fast wurst ob ich nun 350 oder 400€ im Jahr zahle aber das dreifache ist ne Hausnummer. Aber sonst denke auch daran das du anstehende Reparaturen auch bezahlen kannst. VAG-Autos verschlingen dort ganz schnell ganz viel Geld. 

Da ist die Wahl mit nem Leon und 125PS bzw weniger (was ich nicht empfehlen würde) schon ganz gut. Nur Zahnriemenwechsel oder sonstige Sachen sind halt auf Audihöhe. Beispiel: für meinen 1,8t wollten die ca. 750-800€ nur für den Zahnriemen haben. Und die 20V-Dinger trinken auch nen Liter mehr. weniger als 9Liter ist schon selten. Meiner mit Turbo geht nicht unter 10 im Schnitt.

@ITp: bin selbst noch keinen mit 150PS gefahren, aber der Bums bleibt dort fast komplett weg hab ich so gehört. Naja auf der anderen Seite sagen die, die meinen gefahren sind, dass der für 180PS echt aus dem hintern kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Da hat sich in den letzten Jahren diesbezüglich aber viel getan! Siehe mein Profilbild!


 
Wegen der proll Optik von AMG?
Der 63er Motor ist ein Problemkind der schnellstens aus dem Sortiment entfernt wird. Und die Zwangsautomatik zerstört jede Sportlichkeit. Jeder M3 oder RS5 ist dagegen ein Gokart.

Wer schon einmal A- oder B-Klasse gefahren ist weiß ungefähr was ihn mit einem Rollator erwartet. Die C-Klasse kann nichts besser als der Wettbewerb, die E-Klasse darf man nur mit einem Hang zum Kubismuss kaufen. Die S-Klasse ist zu teuer für das gebotene, der SL ist nun im 10. Jahr deutlich überaltert, der SLS hat eben auch den Problemmotor, der SLK kostet mit Basismotor fast so viel wie ein TTS, die G-Klasse wird gerade abgeschaft, de GL auch. Der R is ein Flopp und hässlich. Der ML ist OK aber das war's dann auch schon, zum GLK sag ich lieber nichts  .

@1821984, 
Zum Hörensagen kann ich nichts sagen. Aber 150 PSler hatte ich selbst (Verbrauch 9 Liter), den 180 PS bin ich ab und zu im TT gefahren, fühlte sich kaum ander an hing nur schlechter am Gas, die 225 PS Version hatte ich im TT, starke Anfarschwäche und verbrauchte 11 Liter.
Aber unter dem Strich waren sie alle OK.
Klar, heute würde ich sowas nicht mehr kaufen aber ich kaufe auc nicht vierstellig x) .


----------



## 1821984 (6. Juli 2011)

Der GLK verkauft sich aber wie geschnitten Brot. Nicht hier aber drüben. Es geht für einen Hersteller ja nicht darum wo er die Autos verkauft sondern das er sie verkauft. Der Problemmotor ist halt Prestige aber nicht mehr vertrettbar. Genauso wenig wie die V10 von BMW oder Audi. Nur haben die schneller geschaltet.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Juli 2011)

Woher nimmst deine Infos? ich nehm meine ausm täglichen Werkstattaltag(da wo alle Problemkinder hinkommen)! ich kann dir somit sagen, dass sämtliche AMGs mitm 6.3 Kompressor der ja durch den 5.5 Biturbo ersetzt wird keine Probleme machen! So sind meine erfahrungen aber nenn mal ein paar Quellen! ich bin gespannt! 
 Und mitm Bild meinte ich jetz nicht direkt den AMG sondern die Normale C-Klasse!(auch wenn das der AMG ist) Welche sich übrigends genauso gut fährt wien 3er BMW mit M-Paket!


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Woher nimmst deine Infos? ich nehm meine ausm täglichen Werkstattaltag(da wo alle Problemkinder hinkommen)! ich kann dir somit sagen, dass sämtliche AMGs mitm 6.3 Kompressor der ja durch den 5.5 Biturbo ersetzt wird keine Probleme machen! So sind meine erfahrungen aber nenn mal ein paar Quellen! ich bin gespannt!
> Und mitm Bild meinte ich jetz nicht direkt den AMG sondern die Normale C-Klasse!(auch wenn das der AMG ist) Welche sich übrigends genauso gut fährt wien 3er BMW mit M-Paket!


 
Es gab keinen 6,3 Liter Kompressor. Der 6,3er Sauger wird ausgetauscht ohne Ende. Ein Schrottmotor ohne Zukunft (siehe Carpassion).
Der Bi-Turbo ist in der C-Klasse nicht verbaut.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Juli 2011)

Nur weil er keine Aufladung hat isses kein Schrottmotor! Mit der C-klasse habs grad gesehn die hat nur den Sauger bekommen! da geb ich dir recht! Gib mal en Link hab jetz keine Lust da zu suchen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Nur weil er keine Aufladung hat isses kein Schrottmotor! Mit der C-klasse habs grad gesehn die hat nur den Sauger bekommen! da geb ich dir recht! Gib mal en Link hab jetz keine Lust da zu suchen!


 
Es ist ein Schrottmotor weil etwa 10% innerhalb der ersten 30tkm ohne murren ausgetauscht werden, Stichwort "Undichtigkeit". Insofern ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er aufs Alteisen kommt. Eben ein Schrottmotor im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Freeak (7. Juli 2011)

In meinen Augen muss jeder selber Wissen was ihm als ersten Auto wichtig ist, Nicht nur die Technik sondern auch die Karosserie muss Stimmen. Was bringen einen 150 PS wenn das Blechkleid ausschaut wie aus der Presse?

Und nich nur die Deutschen können Autos bauen, auch die Japaner. Ich denke da an Nissan, Subaru und Toyota. Aber persönlich würde ich NIE, ich wiederhole NIE nen Hecktriebler nehmen. Ich habs im Vergangenen Winter mitbekommen wie die alle gekotzt haben weil se ihre Kiste nichtmal von nen verschneiten Parkplatz bekommen haben. "Durchdrehende Räder Überall, Aufheulende Motoren froher Schall...." War toll, wie ich und mein Kleiner 1.4er Motor mit Frontantrieb die fetten Schlitten von BMW und Mercedes hat stehen lassen.


----------



## Balomanja (7. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Aber persönlich würde ich NIE, ich wiederhole NIE nen Hecktriebler nehmen. Ich habs im Vergangenen Winter mitbekommen wie die alle gekotzt haben weil se ihre Kiste nichtmal von nen verschneiten Parkplatz bekommen haben. "Durchdrehende Räder Überall, Aufheulende Motoren froher Schall...." War toll, wie ich und mein Kleiner 1.4er Motor mit Frontantrieb die fetten Schlitten von BMW und Mercedes hat stehen lassen.



Quattro FTW 

-------------------------------------------

Ist der 63er wirklich so schlecht???? 
Ich bin gestern auf dem Weg von Köln nach HH von nem E63 überholt worden (kein wunder xD) und der hatte anscheinend keine Probleme die Strecke ab Hannover vollgas zu fahren 
Ich sags mal so vielen Leuten ist es heutzutage doch egal ob der Motor nur 5 jahre hält, denn ich behaupte einfach mal das es inzwischen bei den neuzugelassenen Autos vorallem Leasingwagen sind. Z.B. als Firmenwagen usw.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ist der 63er wirklich so schlecht????
> Ich bin gestern auf dem Weg von Köln nach HH von nem E63 überholt worden (kein wunder xD) und der hatte anscheinend keine Probleme die Strecke ab Hannover vollgas zu fahren
> Ich sags mal so vielen Leuten ist es heutzutage doch egal ob der Motor nur 5 jahre hält, denn ich behaupte einfach mal das es inzwischen bei den neuzugelassenen Autos vorallem Leasingwagen sind. Z.B. als Firmenwagen usw.


 
Das Problem ist, du kommst in deine Garage, willst in deinen wenige Monate alten (z.B.) C63 einsteigen, wunderst dich noch über die Öllache unter deinem Wagen, startest ihn und och, nu ist der Motor hin. Doof.
Wenn er funktioniert, dann funktioniert er auch uneingeschränkt. Aber solange es keine permanente Lösung für die Undichtigkeit des Motors gibt und sie in der Folge dessen reihenweise abnippeln, kann man nur jedem potentiellen Käufer raten, seine Kaufabsicht zu überdenken.

Der Nachfolger ist ja in einigen Modellen schon verfügbar, denn jetzt wird unter der Bezeichnung "AMG 63" ein 5,5 Liter V8 BiTurbo angeboten, der diese Fehler nicht hat.


----------



## Balomanja (7. Juli 2011)

Geht natürlich nicht bei solch teuren Autos.....


----------



## Zoon (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe keine Probleme mit Heckantrieb im Winter. Im Falle oben sind die Probleme wohl 50 cm hinter dem Lenkrad zu suchen.


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Quattro FTW
> 
> -------------------------------------------



Niemals. 

Allrad gaukelt dir beim Beschleunigen Grip vor, den du in den Kurven und beim Bremsen dann nicht mehr hast und dann gehts schön geradeaus in die Pampa (im besten Falle). Und um so weiter dich dein "Quattro, 4Motion, whatever" bei schwierigen Straßen/Geländeverhältnissen bringt, um so teurer wird dann später das Rausschleppen wenn du dann stecken geblieben bist. 

Nene. Für deutsche Straßen is so ne Spielerrei total untauglich. Mehr Gewicht, mehr Verbrauch, u.U. höherer Reifenverschleiß. Den angeblichen "Sicherheitsaspekt" *hüstel* kann man dank zwischenzeitlich flächendeckend verfügbarem ESP auch nichts mehr abgewinnen. Insofern taugts nur für den (spät-)pubertären Jumpstart an der Ampel. 

Bei meinem Eltern kann ichs verstehen, wenn sie, da sie Jäger sind, fürs Revier nen Jeep brauchen. Aber für die Straße isses echt nur ein Werbegag. Ein sehr guter wohlgemerkt. Fallen ja genug drauf rein.


----------



## Balomanja (7. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Niemals.
> 
> Allrad gaukelt dir beim Beschleunigen Grip vor, den du in den Kurven und beim Bremsen dann nicht mehr hast und dann gehts schön geradeaus in die Pampa (im besten Falle). Und um so weiter dich dein "Quattro, 4Motion, whatever" bei schwierigen Straßen/Geländeverhältnissen bringt, um so teurer wird dann später das Rausschleppen wenn du dann stecken geblieben bist.
> 
> ...




Ich sehe im Winter auch extrem viele Hecktriebler unabhängig von der Marke, rumrutschen! 
Das mit den Kurven NAJA! Habe ich noch nie gemerkt. Ich fahre 4 Mal im Jahr zu meiner Mutter und die wohnt schon sehr ländlich, wenn ich dann mal auf der Landstarße sportlicher fahre, folgt mein Auto sicher und präzise den Lenkbewegungen und ist NOCH NIE irgentwann mal aus der Kurve gerade aus weiter gefahren!
Das gilt auch für die Autobahn. Gestern bin ich, wie schoneinmal gesagt, von Köln nach HH gefahren und ein Teil der Autobahn ist dort sehr kurvig. Trotzdem ist sie unbegrenzt, da gilt das gleiche wie für das oben geschriebene.
Wenn man aus der Kurve fliegt, dann war man einfach viel zu schnell, ob Allrad oder Heck oder Frontantrieb spielt da doch gar keine Rolle!
Zum Verbrauch, für den ist zu 99% der Fahrer verantwortlich, denn der entscheidet ja was grade passiert und ich kann auch unter 10 Liter fahren wenn ich das will. Mit meinem Mietwagen (ist jetzt gut 3 Monate her) nem 530i hab ich mit meinem Fahrstil genausoviel Benzin verbraucht. Das war auch ein Hecktriebler.

Ich kann alle Aspekte die du aufzählst absolut nicht nachvollziehen, auch das mit den Reifen? Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr macht aber ich brauche keine 3 Sätze pro Jahr  
Und wer mit nem Allrad stecken bleibt, vorallem bei deutschen verhältnissen, sollte mehr Bahn fahren... Obwohl nein vergesst das, fahrt dann lieber Auto! Die Bahn bleibt öfter stecken....

Ich kann das nur so sagen: Ich werde IMMER beim Quattro bleiben! Ich will niemandem zu nahe treten aber halte das für Quatsch. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie oft ich schon grinsend bei mir durch den Ort gefahren bin im Winter, wenn es glatt war und soooo viele BMW und MB fahrer nichtmal aus ihrer Parklücke kamen!

PS: Das mit dem "coolen" Ampelstarts, 1. Bin ich aus dem Alter schon länger raus und 2. ist es in der Regel doch schwerer nen guten Start mit nem Allradauto hinzulegen (ich gehe grad vom Handschalter aus, bei einer Automatik wärs sicherlich egal)
Ich würde jetzt gerne Walter Röhrl zitieren: Ein Auto ohne Vierradantrieb kann nur eine Notlösung sein


----------



## roadgecko (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn der Grip bei Allrad nur vorgegaukelt sein soll, wie ist es den dann erst mir einem "normalen" Auto wo nur eine Achse angetrieben wird ?
Also wenn ich so an den letzten Winter bei uns denke, wird der Antrieb sicherlich eine große Rolle in der Kaufentscheidung meines nächsten Autos spielen.

Und Warum soll den der Reifenverschleiß größer sein ? Ist es nicht eher umgekehrt ? Wenn "nur" 2 Räder für die Kraftübertragung zuständig sind, sind diese doch viel eher überfordert als 4 und drehen sicherlich auch eher durch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Niemals.
> 
> Allrad gaukelt dir beim Beschleunigen Grip vor, den du in den Kurven und beim Bremsen dann nicht mehr hast und dann gehts schön geradeaus in die Pampa (im besten Falle). Und um so weiter dich dein "Quattro, 4Motion, whatever" bei schwierigen Straßen/Geländeverhältnissen bringt, um so teurer wird dann später das Rausschleppen wenn du dann stecken geblieben bist.


 
Komisch, dass Rallye Autos dann Allrad haben und Off Road Autos auch...


----------



## roadgecko (7. Juli 2011)

Einzig und allein beim Bremsen wird es relativ egal sein ob AWD oder FH,HH etc...


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2011)

Das Unterchreib ich jetzt mal nicht so.
Man sollte ja schon noch das Gehirn einschalten beim fahren mit AWD.
Das  man nicht 20km/h schneller durch Kurven kommt sollte einem klar sein.

Den Beschleunigungsvorteil gegenüber Autos mit gleicher Leistung und gleichem Gewicht wirst du würde ich sagen nicht so schnell erleben.
(Wenn das FWD oder RWD Auto ne gute TK hat, oder der Fahere auch andere Gaspedalstellungen kennt außer ganz oder gar nicht). Da AWD schon ein bisschen Leistung im Antriebsstrang verpuffen lässt, wäre der Vorteil bei solch einen Ampelrennen, wenn überhaupt, sehr gering.

Reifenverschleiß wird in erster Linie dadurch erhöht das du mit AWD sowieso ein bisschen zügiger durch Kurven fährst, und eben durch den AWD selbst auch ein wenig.
Bei total identischer Oma-Fahrweiße wirst du aber keine Unterschiede beim Reifenverschleiß feststellen.

Beim Vergleich des Reifenverschleiß zwischen meinem Brezel und dem Mazda 626 meiner Eltern konnte ich keinen gravierenden Unterschied feststellen.
(1mm weniger Profil auf meinem am Ende der Session, bei gleicher Reifendimension und gleicher Profiltiefe am Anfang des Jahres,und das nur an den Flanken).

Beim Verbrauch gibts nicht zu diskutieren da ist echter Allrad klar FWD und RWD Autos unterlegen.
Bei so einem Pseudo Allrad wie im Golf oder Audi A3/S3/TT sind natürlich solche Kritikpunkte nicht vorhanden, dafür bieten sie eben nicht den kleinen aber feinen Traktionsvorteil in Kurven, sondern nur kurzzeitig beim beschleunigen, ich korrigiere : beim anfahren.

mfg Patrick


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2011)

Ganz klar Jungs, ihr lasst euch von der Werbeindustrie nen Bären aufbinden.  

Und der Walter Röhrl hat natürlich recht. Am Col de Turini, nachts im Winter is ein Auto ohne Allrad einfach ne Krücke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Ich bin schon Allrad gefahren und da hat man mehr Grip als mit Frontantrieb.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn man ein bisschen was von Physik versteht sollte einem das einleuchten.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ganz klar Jungs, ihr lasst euch von der Werbeindustrie nen Bären aufbinden.
> 
> Und der Walter Röhrl hat natürlich recht. Am Col de Turini, nachts im Winter is ein Auto ohne Allrad einfach ne Krücke.


 
Das sind keine Werbeeindrücke sondern der tägliche Gebrauch von Allrad


----------



## Mosed (7. Juli 2011)

Der VW Tiguan soll nen Wendekreis von 12 m haben? Bei langsamer Fahrt in eine enge Parklücke reinfahren oder ähnliches klappt ja mal gar nicht ohne nochmal zurückzusetzen.
Mein Auto (BMW 3er E46) hat 10,5 Meter und ich kann damit sehr enge Kurven fahren. Das soll so einen riesen Unterschied ausmachen?


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin schon Allrad gefahren und da hat man mehr Grip als mit Frontantrieb.



Natürlich hat man da mehr Grip. Was denn sonst?


----------



## moe (7. Juli 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> das musst du dir natürlich selbst ausrechnen. da ich ja schon ein paar Jahre auto fahre ist es mir fast wurst ob ich nun 350 oder 400€ im Jahr zahle aber das dreifache ist ne Hausnummer. Aber sonst denke auch daran das du anstehende Reparaturen auch bezahlen kannst. VAG-Autos verschlingen dort ganz schnell ganz viel Geld.
> 
> Da ist die Wahl mit nem Leon und 125PS bzw weniger (was ich nicht empfehlen würde) schon ganz gut. Nur Zahnriemenwechsel oder sonstige Sachen sind halt auf Audihöhe. Beispiel: für meinen 1,8t wollten die ca. 750-800€ nur für den Zahnriemen haben. Und die 20V-Dinger trinken auch nen Liter mehr. weniger als 9Liter ist schon selten. Meiner mit Turbo geht nicht unter 10 im Schnitt.



Die Reparaturen sind nicht das Problem, eher Die Versicherung. Ich ein paar Kumpels, die ne Werkstatt haben und an Ersatzteile komm ich auch relativ billig ran. Einbauen kann ich das meiste selber und wenn ich mal nicht weiter weiß, helfen die mir.


----------



## Mosed (7. Juli 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> VAG-Autos verschlingen dort ganz schnell ganz viel Geld.
> 
> Da ist die Wahl mit nem Leon ... schon ganz gut.


 
Und Seat gehört ja bekanntlich nicht zur Volkswagen AG. 
Aber es ist natürlich klar, was du meinst.


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2011)

Ist das hier der nächste 1er?

http://www.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/bmw-1-series-urban-line-exterior-06-655x436.jpg

gerade im BMW-Blog gesehen.
Man ist das Ding hässlich 

EDIT:
Ahh gerade gesehen das ist das MY2011


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man da mehr Grip. Was denn sonst?


 
Eben, wo ist dann das Problem?


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2011)

Lies doch mal die letzten zwei Seiten.




CeresPK schrieb:


> Ist das hier der nächste 1er?
> 
> http://www.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/bmw-1-series-urban-line-exterior-06-655x436.jpg
> 
> ...


 

Der sieht echt übel aus. Wenn BMW den so baut, passt der aber wirklich ins Bild. Mir haben BMW noch nie wirklich gefallen, aber so langsam wirds echt richtig hässlich und billig!


----------



## Balomanja (7. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ganz klar Jungs, ihr lasst euch von der Werbeindustrie nen Bären aufbinden.
> 
> Und der Walter Röhrl hat natürlich recht. Am Col de Turini, nachts im Winter is ein Auto ohne Allrad einfach ne Krücke.



Eigentlich eine komische Diskussion =P 
Sei es jedem selbst überlassen welches Antriebskonzept er für sich  wählt. Ich bleibe dabei! Für mich wird es immer ein Allrad sein, zumal  Audi bei den größeren Motoren sowieso IMMER den Quattro einbaut....
Das mit dem mehrgewicht würd ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben, obs  wirklich stimmt weiß ich nicht, aber war der neue A6 MIT Allrad nicht um  30 Kg leichter als ein 5er mit Heckantrieb ?
Korrigiert mich wenn es nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen sollte.

Nochmal als Schlusswort zu eventuell anfallenden höheren Kosten: die paar Teuronen machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett! 
Einen solchen Glaubenskrieg gewinnt sowieso keiner, das wäre so als wenn  ich einen Mercedesfahrer von Audis überzeugen wollte bzw. anders herum.  Es würde nicht klappen oder ewig dauern 

Zum Col de Turini Beispiel: Ich bin beruflich mit dem Auto unterwegs und hatte schon öfter Aufträge im Winter und musste dafür auch durch die Schweiz bei kälte und Schnee...
und ehrlichgesagt möchte ich bei vielen Touren den Quattro nicht missen.
Aber das ist nur meine unqualifizierte, durch die Werbeindustrie verblendete Meinung


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Das mit dem mehrgewicht würd ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben, obs  wirklich stimmt weiß ich nicht


 Es stimmt. Man liest so oft vom Mehrgewicht, dass es eigentlich kein Werbegag mehr sein kann.

Ich habe mal bei Audi verglichen: A3, 2.0 TDI mit 140PS, 6-Gang und gleiche Ausstattungslinie
Allradantrieb wiegt 100kg mehr als Frontantrieb (ich habe die Leergewichtangaben verglichen).
Wenns dich interessiert, kannst du gerne selbst im Konfigurator dich überzeugen.

Beim A4 sind es ungefähr 80kg.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Allrad gaukelt dir beim Beschleunigen Grip vor, den du in den Kurven und beim Bremsen dann nicht mehr hast und dann gehts schön geradeaus in die Pampa (im besten Falle).


 
Allrad gaukelt einem beim Beschleunigen Grip vor. Größter Unfug jemals.
Wenn du mit einem potenten 2WD 'nen Kavaliersstart machst, drehen die Reifen durch, da das enorme Drehmoment über 2 Räder auf die Straße gegeben wird, oftmals dann auch noch die weniger belasteten. Beim Allrad wird das Drehmoment an alle 4 Räder gegeben, sodass die doppelte Auflagefläche, auf der das gesagt Gewicht des Autos liegt, sich in den Asphalt krallen kann - die Chance, dass die Reifen durchdrehen, ist geringer. Das ist keine Vorgaukelei, das ist auch keine geschickte Werbemasche, das ist grundlegende Physik.
Dass dann dieser angebliche "Mehrgrip"  in Kurven und beim Bremsen fehlt, ist demzufolge genauso bescheuert, überhaupt haben Autos, egal ob 2WD oder 4WD, in Kurven und beim Bremsen exakt den gleichen Grip, da beide Autotypen 4 Räder = 4 Bremsen sowie eine bewegliche Vorderachse haben.
Wer da irgendetwas hineininterpretiert, von wegem vorgetäuschtem Grip etc., gehört nicht hinters Steuer, da er anscheinend rein gar nichts vom Fahren verstanden hat. Pedale treten und Lenkrad drehen reicht nämlich im Straßenrand leider nicht aus.

EDIT: Natürlich hat ein Allrad ein höheres Gewicht als die 2WD-Modelle, irgendwie muss die Kraft ja an die hinteren Räder gebracht werden..
Da muss halt jeder dann für sich eine Entscheidung treffen, ob er lieber den Allrad haben möchte, oder zugunsten der 70-80 Kilo Gewichtsersparnis darauf verzichtet.. 
Bei 1,5 Tonnen Leergewicht ist das jetzt auch kein so großer Unterschied.


----------



## Balomanja (7. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Es stimmt. Man liest so oft vom Mehrgewicht, dass es eigentlich kein Werbegag mehr sein kann.
> 
> Ich habe mal bei Audi verglichen: A3, 2.0 TDI mit 140PS, 6-Gang und gleiche Ausstattungslinie
> Allradantrieb wiegt 100kg mehr als Frontantrieb (ich habe die Leergewichtangaben verglichen).
> ...



Modellintern glaub ich das gerne nur ist der A6 mit AWD leichter als der 5er ohne, darauf bezog sich das Beispiel....
Mir ist schon klar das die Welle und der Antrieb im allgemeinen mehr wiegen muss...
Nicht um sonst nennen alle Audifahrer ihren A6 nur "mein Dicker" das Auto wiegt halt....


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Nicht um sonst nennen alle Audifahrer ihren A6 nur "mein Dicker" das Auto wiegt halt....


 Der neue ist ziemlich leicht im Gegensatz zu vorher, was mich ehrlich erstaunt hat. Der ist selbst mit dem Allradantrieb leichter als die Konkurrenz, was ja schon gesagt wurde. Und so spart man auch wieder etwas Kraftstoff.


----------



## Balomanja (7. Juli 2011)

Richtig, der 4G ist nicht nur Modellintern leichter!
Ich bezog mich auf den 4F


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Juli 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Man ist das Ding hässlich



Dann passt er doch ganz gut in die Familie.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wer da irgendetwas hineininterpretiert, von wegem vorgetäuschtem Grip etc., gehört nicht hinters Steuer, da er anscheinend rein gar nichts vom Fahren verstanden hat. Pedale treten und Lenkrad drehen reicht nämlich im Straßenrand leider nicht aus.


 
Hohö, das wäre echt geil, wenn alle die nichts von Fahrdynamik verstehen, kein Auto fahren dürften. Dann wären die Straßen frei. Obwohl ...dann gäbe es zu viele Radfahrer - dieses gesetzlose Pack.


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Hohö, das wäre echt geil, wenn alle die nichts von Fahrdynamik verstehen, kein Auto fahren dürften. Dann wären die Straßen frei. Obwohl ...dann gäbe es zu viele Radfahrer - dieses gesetzlose Pack.


 Die Radfahrer leben gefährlich. Denen hilft es nichts, Vorfahrt zu haben wenn sie in nen Unfall verwickelt werden. Dann landen sie nämlich schnell im Krankenhaus. Die Fahrradfahrer haben da eh nen schweren Stand bei den Autofahrern und leicht ist Fahrradfahren nicht immer. Vor allem wenn man für Autofahrer mitdenken muss. Da darf man sich nie auf etwas verlassen, sonst ist man verlassen. Jedoch gehört auch das durch-den-Verkehr-schlängeln dazu. Sonst verliert man ja den Vorteil des Fahrradfahrens.


----------



## Balomanja (7. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die Radfahrer leben gefährlich. Denen hilft es nichts, Vorfahrt zu haben wenn sie in nen Unfall verwickelt werden. Dann landen sie nämlich schnell im Krankenhaus. Die Fahrradfahrer haben da eh nen schweren Stand bei den Autofahrern und leicht ist Fahrradfahren nicht immer. Vor allem wenn man für Autofahrer mitdenken muss. Da darf man sich nie auf etwas verlassen, sonst ist man verlassen. Jedoch gehört auch das durch-den-Verkehr-schlängeln dazu. Sonst verliert man ja den Vorteil des Fahrradfahrens.



Bist du schoneinmal nachts durch Berlin gefahren, zumindest finde ich das es dort am schlimmsten ist. 
Keiner der sich da auf den Drahtesel schwingt kennt das Wörtchen Licht bzw. auf gut deutsch - sie schei*en drauf!
Und fahren wie die Henker... Nur leider wissen sie das wenns kracht, immer der Autofahrer schuld ist.

Zum 1er BMW:
 Das ist so unbeschreiblich....... GRAUSAM


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Bist du schoneinmal nachts durch Berlin gefahren, zumindest finde ich das es dort am schlimmsten ist.
> Keiner der sich da auf den Drahtesel schwingt kennt das Wörtchen Licht bzw. auf gut deutsch - sie schei*en drauf!
> Und fahren wie die Henker... Nur leider wissen sie das wenns kracht, immer der Autofahrer schuld ist.


Ich fahre nie nachts in einer Stadt Auto. Aber Fahrrad. Grundsätzlich immer mit Licht. Man sieht auch ohne Licht genug, man wird aber nicht gesehen. Wer kein Licht hat und einen Unfall baut - selber Schuld. Und für den Autofahrer tuts mir leid, er konnte wahrscheinlich nicht mal was dafür.



Balomanja schrieb:


> Zum 1er BMW:
> Das ist so unbeschreiblich....... GRAUSAM


Da stimme ich zu 100% zu.


----------



## Mosed (7. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die Radfahrer leben gefährlich. Denen hilft es nichts, Vorfahrt zu haben wenn sie in nen Unfall verwickelt werden. Dann landen sie nämlich schnell im Krankenhaus. Die Fahrradfahrer haben da eh nen schweren Stand bei den Autofahrern und leicht ist Fahrradfahren nicht immer. Vor allem wenn man für Autofahrer mitdenken muss. Da darf man sich nie auf etwas verlassen, sonst ist man verlassen. Jedoch gehört auch das durch-den-Verkehr-schlängeln dazu. Sonst verliert man ja den Vorteil des Fahrradfahrens.



Und gerade deshalb sollten sich Radfahrer an die Verkehrsregeln halten. Vor allem rote Ampeln sind da ein Thema. Was genau meinste mit durch den Verkehr schlängeln? Auf der Strasse hat ein Fahrradfahrer normal zu fahren und bei stehenden Autos sich auch hinten anzustellen. Es ist absolut sinnlos und gefährlich an den Autos vorbeizufahren (also ich meine an der Bordsteinkante langzwängen). Manche Radfahrer sollten sich echt nicht beschweren, wenn sie von einem Auto oder LKW umgenietet werden bei so einer Fahrweise.

In der Stadt fahre ich normalerweise auch immer mit meinem Fahrrad. Aber halt vernünftig.


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was genau meinste mit durch den Verkehr schlängeln?


 Damit meine ich *nicht*, rote Ampeln zu missachten oder sich durch stehende Autos zu schlängeln. Das ist einfach Wahnsinn. Damit meine ich etwa sowas wie auf den Gehweg ausweichen, um an einer Autoschlange (mit angemessenen Tempo) vorbeizufahren. Fußgängerampeln benutzen, wenn dies schneller geht. So lange man keinen anderen und sich selbst in Gefahr bringt, ist meiner Meinung nach alles erlaubt (und die Aussage lässt nicht viel Spielraum abseits von StVO). Da darfst du dir nun selbst ausmalen, was du darunter verstehst.

Ich kenn es so, dass hier Fußgängerweg = Radweg ist (entsprechend gekennzeichnet mit Schildern). Auch da wird natürlich bei Fußgängern und vor allem bei kleinen Kindern das Tempo drastisch reduziert. Natürlich fahren viele Radfahrer wie Idioten. Ich persönlich fahre auch schnell. Aber nur, wenn ich freie Bahn habe und niemanden gefährde. Die Gefahrenstellen sind eh irgendwann bekannt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Fußgängerampeln benutzen, wenn dies schneller geht.


Dabei hätte ich heute fast einen Fahrradfahrer erwischt. Kommt vor der roten Ampel zum stehen, springt ab und sprintet plötzlich quer über die grüne Fußgängerampel. Sowas kann man als Abbieger dann wirklich nicht vorhersehen. Fußgänger an einer Ampel überqueren schließlich die Straße von einer Seite zur anderen und "erscheinen" nicht plötzlich auf der Mitte.


----------



## Balomanja (8. Juli 2011)

Ja Fahrradfahrer nerven mich persönlich immer mehr. Aber nichts auf dieser Welt kann Fahrradkuriere topen!

Bevor ich jetzt die nächste Gruppe angreife möchte ich sagen das ich weiß dass nicht alle so sind : Motorradfahrer!
Heute stand ich an der Ampel zur Autobahn (fängt bei uns an, die A25) und als sie gelb wird und ich grade anfahren will, zischt ein Motorrad rechts zwischen mir und dem anderen (rechts hinter mir) mit bestimmt 140 durch.... Man stelle sich vor ich hätte die Spur gewechselt


----------



## AeroX (8. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ja Fahrradfahrer nerven mich persönlich immer mehr. Aber nichts auf dieser Welt kann Fahrradkuriere topen!
> 
> Bevor ich jetzt die nächste Gruppe angreife möchte ich sagen das ich weiß dass nicht alle so sind : Motorradfahrer!
> Heute stand ich an der Ampel zur Autobahn (fängt bei uns an, die A25) und als sie gelb wird und ich grade anfahren will, zischt ein Motorrad rechts zwischen mir und dem anderen (rechts hinter mir) mit bestimmt 140 durch.... Man stelle sich vor ich hätte die Spur gewechselt


 
Und solche leute ziehen das image von motorradfahrern in den keller


----------



## ich558 (8. Juli 2011)

Das Stimmt leider Jeder der ne 1000er fährt wird automatisch als Raser abgestempelt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte nichts gegen Radfahrer im Allgemeinen sagen. Nur der eine Heute ging mir halt auf den Keks.


----------



## Balomanja (8. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Und solche leute ziehen das image von motorradfahrern in den keller



Ja es sind vorallem diese unabhängig ob es 1000ccm oder 600 sind.....
Es geht auch anders, das erlebe ich oft genug. Viele fahren sehr vorbildlich aber ein großer Teil eben nicht! Und die schlimmsten sind die, die Auf der Autobahn mit dem Blinker links sich dann mittig oder links, wenn man selbst schon ganz links fährt vorbei drängeln. Oft bei affenartigen Geschwindigkeiten....

Manchmal hätte ich gerne nen alten 200er 20v mit, den 5 ender und komplett überarbeitet mit Monsterturbo und 750+ PS (natürlich ausgeschlachtet) um denen mal zu zeigen das sie sich nicht als "Herrscher" der Straße sehen sollten!!!


----------



## ich558 (8. Juli 2011)

Für den Bruchteil des Geldes kauft man sich lieber die Turbo Hayabusa und dann nützen dir deine 750PS aber auch nichts mehr


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das Stimmt leider Jeder der ne 1000er fährt wird automatisch als Raser abgestempelt.


 
Naja, rasen ist nicht das Problem - auf der BAB sieht man selten mal Motorrad-Fahrer, die tatsächlich mit 200+ durch die Gegend ballern. 

Was die absolut schlimmsten Teilnehmer im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr sind: Rollerfahrer. Schaffen keine 50+ km/h (womit sie im normalen Stadtverkehr zum Hindernis werden), drängeln sich an den Ampeln konsequent vor, stinken zum Teil, machen Krach etc. 

Das mit dem an den Ampeln nach vorne fahren stört bei echten Motorrad-Fahrern kaum: die sind wenigstens Weg und wollen nicht 100m nach der Ampel wieder überholt werden, weil sie nur 45 fahren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne keinen Roller, der weniger als 50 fährt.


----------



## Balomanja (8. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Für den Bruchteil des Geldes kauft man sich lieber die Turbo Hayabusa und dann nützen dir deine 750PS aber auch nichts mehr



Topspeed technisch glaub siehts aber anders aus... immerhin hat der 200 nen besseren CW wert als ein Veyron
Und es gibt auch noch Projekte die dann jenseits der 800 PS liegen, ich glaube das Rene Rumler einen 20v mit 850 PS hat oder grade baut.....
Gewichtstechnisch is das ganze auch gut... ist ja nichts mehr drinne außer 2 Schaltensitzen nem Lenkrad, Tacho und allem was ein Auto grad so braucht um noch zugelassen zu werden...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Roller, der weniger als 50 fährt.


 Sei froh. 
Die 50ccm Maschinen mit Begrenzung auf 45km/h (oder noch weniger wenn ein 15Jähriger drauf sitzt) sind wirklich eine Qual. Warum man hier bei der Freigabe nicht auf 60km/h, also knapp über Stadtgeschwindigkeit, gegangen ist wie es z.B. mit den unter Artenschutz stehenden Simsons nach wie vor legal ist bleibt mir für immer ein Rätsel.


----------



## Balomanja (8. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sei froh.
> Die 50ccm Maschinen mit Begrenzung auf 45km/h (oder noch weniger wenn ein 15Jähriger drauf sitzt) sind wirklich eine Qual. Warum man hier bei der Freigabe nicht auf 60km/h, also knapp über Stadtgeschwindigkeit, gegangen ist wie es z.B. mit den unter Artenschutz stehenden Simsons nach wie vor legal ist bleibt mir für immer ein Rätsel.


 
Ja vorallem kann man sie oft nicht überholen ohne sich, den Rollerfahrer und den restlichen Verkehr in Gefahr zu bringen. Denn oft genug "eiern" die so komisch rum....


----------



## riedochs (8. Juli 2011)

Mich nervt mehr das die stinken wie 7 Jahre Fusspilz  Mir erzählen die was von Euro5 und da kommt die Hälfte des Sprit / Ölgemischs hinten unverbrannt raus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sei froh.
> Die 50ccm Maschinen mit Begrenzung auf 45km/h (oder noch weniger wenn ein 15Jähriger drauf sitzt) sind wirklich eine Qual. Warum man hier bei der Freigabe nicht auf 60km/h, also knapp über Stadtgeschwindigkeit, gegangen ist wie es z.B. mit den unter Artenschutz stehenden Simsons nach wie vor legal ist bleibt mir für immer ein Rätsel.


 
Ich meine eigentlich damit, dass ich schon auf der Landstraße bei uns, als ich rund 90 fuhr, von zwei Rollern überholt wurde, die haben ein kleines Wettrennen veranstaltet.   
Ich hab mich erst erschrocken, dann gelacht, wegen der kleinen Reifen, die ordentlich gequalmt haben (ich will nicht wissen, wie heiß die waren) und dass beide Typen zwar einen Helm hatten, aber nur in Jeans und Shirt drauf saßen.


----------



## Mosed (8. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Fußgängerampeln benutzen, wenn dies schneller geht.



Warst du auf der Strasse und fährst dann von der Strasse auf den Gehweg, um die Ampel zu umgehen kann das als Rotlichtverstoß ausgelegt werden. 



Falk schrieb:


> Was die absolut schlimmsten Teilnehmer im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr sind: Rollerfahrer.



Ich finde, da muss man trennen. Bei allem außer den Autobahnen gebe ich dir recht. Auf den Autobahnen sind meiner Meinung nach (zumal da ja gar keine Roller fahren dürfen) die LKWs die schlimmsten Fahrer. Deren Fahrweise ist sowas von gestört:
- Überholen im Überholverbot
- Überholen an Steigungen
- Überholen auf zweispurigen Autobahnen bei dichtem Verkehr
- Zum Überholen ansetzen, obwohl man sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit nähert (das schaffen zugegebenermaßen leider auch viele PKWs)

Und dabei kann man ja nicht wirklich von Überholen reden. Ich sehe es ja ein, wenn ein LWK überholt wird, der 10-20 km/h unter der erlaubten Grenze fährt, aber diese 2 km/h Unterschied, die es in der Regel sind...

Und das tritt nicht ab und zu mal auf - nein, zumindest die Punkte 1-3 kann ich auf JEDER Autobahnfahrt mehrmals beobachten.
Man sollte meinen, dass die mit ihrer Kilometerleistung super fahren können. Aber irgendwie haut das nicht hin. Problem ist vermutlich auch, dass die schwarze Schafe da besonders auffallen, weil es halt schwerfällige, langsame LKWs sind, die gleich den Verkehr auf Kilometer zum Kriechen bringen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ja Fahrradfahrer nerven mich persönlich immer mehr. Aber nichts auf dieser Welt kann Fahrradkuriere topen!



*räusper*
es gibt auch jene die sich an die Verkehrsregeln halten. 
*den Zaunpfahl wegschmeiß und mit dem ganzen Zaun wedel*

Ich finde es besch...eiden, dass sich immer wieder Autofahrer/innen (zum Glück aber nicht alle) über uns (egal ob Kurier oder Freizeitfahrer) aufregen und alle über einen Kamm scheren! 

 In den letzten vier Jahren in denen ich nahe zu täglich mit dem Rad im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr unterwegs war, hatte ich fünf Unfälle bei denen mehr passierte als, dass ich vom Rad fiel, leichte Abschürfungenund hatte und evtl Lackkratzer am Auto oder eine leichte Acht im Rad hatte. In allen fünf Fällen hatte mein Unfallgegner die volle Schuld und auch den ganzen Schaden zu tragen.
Ich fahre auch auf der Straße, wenn kein Radweg vorhanden ist oder nur ein geteilter Rad- und Fußweg. Das Risiko jemanden um zu fahren muss, bei meiner Geschwindigkeit, ich nicht eingehen. Schnell fahren tue ich - das geb ich zu, aber nicht rücksichtslos. Einen Helm trage ich auch, da ich mit den Fehlern anderer rechne und mit meiner eigenen Unachtsamkeit. Licht bei Dunkelheit/Dämmerung ist selbstverständlich - selbstverständlicher als der Helm. 
Das Olstyle ein Paradebeispiel für einem "schlechten" Radfahrer begegnete, zeigt doch nur, dass es solche gibt, jedoch nciht, dass alle so sind. 
Ich würde mit solchen Leuten auch gerne Dinge veranstalten die alle samt unter Körperverletzung, oder härter, fallen. Da tut mir dann das Fahrrad mehr Leid, als die Person. Hart aber wahr.




Elementardrache schrieb:


> - Zum Überholen ansetzen, obwohl man  sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit nähert (das schaffen zugegebenermaßen  leider auch viele PKWs)



Und die Spitze ist dann der 85'er Polo der kurz vor einem zum überholen  des Brummirennens auf die dritte (linke) Spur mit 110km/h zieht und man  selbst von hinten mit ~200km/h ankommt.


----------



## Mosed (8. Juli 2011)

Wie ist es eigentlich:
Ein Gericht hat ja entschieden, dass ein Fahrradfahrer einen vorhandenen Radweg nicht benutzten muss, wenn keine Gefahrenstelle vorliegt.
Bedeutet dass im Umkehrschluss nicht auch, dass ich mit meinem Auto auf Geh- und Radwegen fahren darf, wenn keine Gefahrenstelle vorliegt?


----------



## Zoon (8. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Rallye Autos dann Allrad haben und Off Road Autos auch...


 
  Die haben ja auch kein Pseudo Allrad wie alles unterhalb Audi A4 oder VW  komplett (außer Phaeton oder lässt den Golf R bei Rothe auf "echten"  Allrad umrüsten  )
Undas das AWD beim beschleunigen mehr Grip hat ist ja keine Kunst.



CeresPK schrieb:


> Das sind keine Werbeeindrücke sondern der tägliche Gebrauch von Allrad


 
 Deiner hat ja auch echten Allrad und sogar kraftsymmetrisch und nicht  wie ....... äähm ja ihr wisst schon Beispiele siehe darüber. Sind  natürlich auch andere Hersteller mit diesen Hang On Allradsystemen  gemeint.



Falk schrieb:


> Was die absolut schlimmsten Teilnehmer im  öffentlichen Straßenverkehr sind: Rollerfahrer. Schaffen keine 50+ km/h  (womit sie im normalen Stadtverkehr zum Hindernis werden), drängeln sich  an den Ampeln konsequent vor, stinken zum Teil, machen Krach  etc



Hatte ich auch mal, würde der schön rechts fahren währs egal. Aber nein  fährt mit seiner Motorsense irgendwas unter 20 km/h aber mittem auf  Fahrstreifen das kein PKW vorbeikommt. Frag mich was einem reitet so ein Ding zu kaufen, Fahrrad  ist billiger und sogar schneller und macht keinen Krach.

"Standstreifenvorbeizieher" auf der BAB bei stockendem Verkehr kenne ich auch zu gut, habs mal erlebt. Ein LKW Fahrer 3 Wagenlängen vor mir hat das Problem aber gelöst indem er den Brummi halt auch ein wenig weiter rechts hielt, das keiner mehr vorbeikam.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich:
> Ein Gericht hat ja entschieden, dass ein Fahrradfahrer einen vorhandenen Radweg nicht benutzten muss, wenn keine Gefahrenstelle vorliegt.
> Bedeutet dass im Umkehrschluss nicht auch, dass ich mit meinem Auto auf Geh- und Radwegen fahren darf, wenn keine Gefahrenstelle vorliegt?



öhhmmm dann möchte ich aber auch auf der BAB mit meinem Bike fahren dürfen. die Min. Geschwindigkeit schaffe ich. wie lange ist ja nicht vorgeschrieben


----------



## Balomanja (8. Juli 2011)

@ Nichtraucher:
Hättest du meine vorheringen Posts auch gelesen, wüsstest du das ich NICHT alle über einen Kamm schere...
Erst lesen dann posten pls 
Um es richtig zu stellen, kannst du die Situation auf mein Bsp. mit den Motorradfahrern projizieren. Viele machens richtig, aber es gibt genug die es eben nicht richtig machen und die fallen nunmal mehr auf!
Außerdem kann ich nur meinen Eindruck wieder geben und die Fahrradkuriere glänzen nicht gerade mit "Gesetzestreue"


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch kein Pseudo Allrad wie alles unterhalb Audi A4 oder VW  komplett (außer Phaeton oder lässt den Golf R bei Rothe auf "echten"  Allrad umrüsten  )



Naja, ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das auch der Touareg keine Haldexkupplung hat. Welche man aber nicht unterschätzen sollte.
Und im "großen kleine SUV"-Vergleich in der AZ, hat der simple Haldex z.B. den Subaru um 13 Plätze überflügelt und das bei nur 16 Teilnehmern (Tiguan Platz 1, Subaru Platz 14).


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. Juli 2011)

Ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass VW immer die Tests gewinnt egal was für ne Konkurenz da ist? Ich finde das einfach lächerlich das VW als das maß aller dinge hingestellt wird wo doch alle Autos von denen gleich aussehen innen wie aussen!


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2011)

Vlt ist es ja gerade das was sie die Tests gewinnen lässt.
Weil es eben den Geschmack der Massen trifft.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass VW immer die Tests gewinnt egal was für ne Konkurenz da ist? Ich finde das einfach lächerlich das VW als das maß aller dinge hingestellt wird wo doch alle Autos von denen gleich aussehen innen wie aussen!


 
Liegt womöglich daran das Autotests Faktenvergleiche und keine Schönheitswettbewerbe sind. Und wie bereits erwähnt, das Familiengesicht wird erst dann zum "Problem" wenn du alle Modelle eines Herstellers gekauft hast und du deshalb deinen eigenen Autos nicht mehr unterscheiden kannst. Wenn du nur eins oder zwei Modelle hast, wirst du es auch schaffen sie zu unterscheiden  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juli 2011)

Wird auch wohl n Grund haben dass der Golf das meistverkaufte auto der welt ist. Es würde dies gewiss nicht sein, wenns ne krücke wär 
VW ist einfach gut, darüber lässt sich nicht streiten


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wird auch wohl n Grund haben dass der Golf das meistverkaufte auto der welt ist. Es würde dies gewiss nicht sein, wenns ne krücke wär
> VW ist einfach gut, darüber lässt sich nicht streiten


 
Das ist auch der Grund wiso ich niemals einen Golf bzw. VW oder Audi fahren würde. Und ob Golf gut ist, darüber lässt sich sehr wohl streiten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund wiso ich niemals einen Golf bzw. VW oder Audi fahren würde. Und ob Golf gut ist, darüber lässt sich sehr wohl streiten.



Wäre ja auch blöd wenn jeder das Gleiche gut fände. Aber was die reinen technischen Eigenschaften angeht, da ist der VW Konzern derzeit extrem gut aufgestellt. Und darüber lässt sich auf Basis von Fakten schwer steiten.


----------



## Balomanja (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund wiso ich niemals einen Golf bzw. VW oder Audi fahren würde. Und ob Golf gut ist, darüber lässt sich sehr wohl streiten.



Wenn du nach Anzahl der Autos auf der Straße gehst dürftest du auch keine BMWs fahren, denn den neuen 5er also F10 und den Touring sehe ich inzwischen mindestens genauso oft wie Golfs!
Der Golf ist einfach ein solides Auto.... Wir hatten als zweitwagen auch mal einen Golf 3 und der hat ewig gehalten und wurde dann in der Familie weiter verschenkt und fährt immernoch.
Es ist halt einfach eine Tatsache das Hersteller sich für ein grundlegendes Design entscheiden, und dieses dann auch mehr oder weniger der gesamten Modellpalette "aufdrücken"...
Am liebsten habe ich ja das alle Audis sehen gleich aus Argument. Schaut man sich 3er (2012) 5er und 7er an finde ich *persönlich* das die sich noch ähnlicher sind als A4, A6 und A8. Ich weiß nur nicht was daran so schlimm sein soll? IT hat es doch schon gesagt, wenn du dein(e) eigenes(eigenen) Autos unterscheiden kannst ist doch alles OK. Mich kümmerts ehrlichgesagt nen feuchten Dreck ob der, der vor mir fährt und mich im rückspiegel sieht, weiß was ich fahre. Ich weiß es und das reicht!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber was die reinen technischen Eigenschaften angeht, da ist der VW Konzern derzeit extrem gut aufgestellt. Und darüber lässt sich auf Basis von Fakten schwer steiten.


 
Technisch extrem gut - das musst du ein wenig präzisieren. Viele sind technisch extrem gut in einem oder anderem Bereich. Selbst der russische Lada Niva hat technische vorteile gegenüber dem Golf, wenn es z.B. um die Geländegängigkeit geht, (obwohl Niva kein Geländewagen ist). Das man mit einem Golf nicht in schweres Gelände fährt ist klar, aber das war nur ein Beispiel um zu zeigen, dass die Aussage "technisch gut" sehr allgemein ist.



Balomanja schrieb:


> WennAm liebsten habe ich ja das alle Audis sehen gleich aus Argument. Schaut man sich 3er (2012) 5er und 7er an finde ich *persönlich* das die sich noch ähnlicher sind als A4, A6 und A8.



Also BMWs lassen sich sehr gut unter einander unterscheiden, finde ich, da ist einer hässlicher als der andere. Aber bei Audi kann ich nur noch den A4 vom Rest trennen, wenn ich aus etwas größerer Entfernung betrachte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Technisch extrem gut - das musst du ein wenig präzisieren. Viele sind technisch extrem gut in einem oder anderem Bereich. Selbst der russische Lada Niva hat technische vorteile gegenüber dem Golf, wenn es z.B. um die Geländegängigkeit geht, (obwohl Niva kein Geländewagen ist). Das man mit einem Golf nicht in schweres Gelände fährt ist klar, aber das war nur ein Beispiel um zu zeigen, dass die Aussage "technisch gut" sehr allgemein ist.


 
Aber sonst ist alles klar?
Der Lada Niva ist ein Geländewagen mit Untersetzungsgetriebe, der Golf ein normaler Kompaktwagen. Was sind denn das für Vergleiche?
Wenn du ein Fahrzeug aus dem VW Konzern gegen ein Produkt der *gleichen Kategorie* eines anderen Herstellers vergleichst, dann wirst du in vielen Fällen feststellen, dass das Produkt der VW-Gruppe das Bessere ist. Ob es dir besser gefällt oder nicht, ist Geschmacksache und oftmals nicht rationel zu begründen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber sonst ist alles klar?
> Der Lada Niva ist ein Geländewagen mit Untersetzungsgetriebe, der Golf ein normaler Kompaktwagen. Was sind denn das für Vergleiche?



Niva ist kein richtiger Geländewagen, dafür ist er zu klein, kleiner als jeder aktueller Golf. Mit einem Touareg lässt sich Niva aber schwer verleichen, wegen der Größe eben. Aber selbst dann bin ich mir sicher, dass der Niva nicht einfach zu knacken wäre.


----------



## Mosed (9. Juli 2011)

Seit wann wird ein Geländewagen über die Größe definiert? ...
Natürlich hat eine gewisse Größe Vorteile, es geht aber nur um die allgemeine Geländegängigkeit und demnach ist der Niva ein Geländewagen. Er ist halt nur nicht ganz so geländegängig wie eine G-Klasse (behaupte ich jetzt mal allein aufgrund der Bodenfreiheit; man möge korrigieren)

Der Niva ist dafür ausgelegt und wird als Geländewagen verkauft.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Seit wann wird ein Geländewagen über die Größe definiert? ...
> Natürlich hat eine gewisse Größe Vorteile, es geht aber nur um die allgemeine Geländegängigkeit und demnach ist der Niva ein Geländewagen. Er ist halt nur nicht ganz so geländegängig wie eine G-Klasse (behaupte ich jetzt mal allein aufgrund der Bodenfreiheit; man möge korrigieren)
> 
> Der Niva ist dafür ausgelegt und wird als Geländewagen verkauft.


 
Na gut, um so besser. Dann vergleichen wir doch mal den Niva mit einem Tiguan (soweit ich weiß wird Tiguan als Geländewagen angepriesen), wobei Tiguan auch schon wieder ganze Ecke größer ist als Niva. Wer hätte da wohl im Gelände gewonnen. Übrigens bei Geländewagen ist nicht nur die Bodefreiheit wichtig, sondern auch der Radstand. Niva hat natürlich nicht soviel Bodenfreiheit, dafür aber auch kurzen Radstand. Es gab mal vor langer Zeit einen Vergleich zwischen Niva und Hummer und selbst den hat Niva im Punkt Geländegängigkeit gewonnen. Und damit diese Diskussion nicht in falsche Richtung abdriftet, möchte ich an dieser Stelle daran erinnern, dass ich den Niva überhaupt erwähnt habe, weil mir die Aussage _"Aber was die reinen technischen Eigenschaften angeht, da ist der VW Konzern derzeit extrem gut aufgestellt."_ zu allgemein war und der Niva sollte einfach ein Beispiel für technische Überlegenheit im Gelände gegenüber jedem VW Pseudogeländewagen. Es ist mir auch klar, dass alle VWs dafür um Lichtjahre besser auf der Straße sind. Darum wollte ich es präziser haben: Was konkret an VW technisch so extrem gut ist, was bei den anderen wesentlich schlechter ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Na gut, um so besser. Dann vergleichen wir doch mal den Niva mit einem Tiguan (soweit ich weiß wird Tiguan als Geländewagen angepriesen), wobei Tiguan auch schon wieder ganze Ecke größer ist als Niva.



Der Tiguan ist ein kleiner SUV. SUVs sind keine Geländewagen sondern flexiblerer Alltagsfahrzeuge ohne jeden Anspruch auf ernst zu nehmende Geländegängigkeit. Einfach gesagt ein hochgebockter Golf mit dem man in den Genuß einer höheren Sitzposition kommt.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wer hätte da wohl im Gelände gewonnen. Übrigens bei Geländewagen ist nicht nur die Bodefreiheit wichtig, sondern auch der Radstand. Niva hat natürlich nicht soviel Bodenfreiheit, dafür aber auch kurzen Radstand. Es gab mal vor langer Zeit einen Vergleich zwischen Niva und Hummer und selbst den hat Niva im Punkt Geländegängigkeit gewonnen. Und damit diese Diskussion nicht in falsche Richtung abdriftet, möchte ich an dieser Stelle daran erinnern, dass ich den Niva überhaupt erwähnt habe, weil mir die Aussage _"Aber was die reinen technischen Eigenschaften angeht, da ist der VW Konzern derzeit extrem gut aufgestellt."_ zu allgemein war und der Niva sollte einfach ein Beispiel für technische Überlegenheit im Gelände gegenüber jedem VW Pseudogeländewagen. Es ist mir auch klar, dass alle VWs dafür um Lichtjahre besser auf der Straße sind. Darum wollte ich es präziser haben: Was konkret an VW technisch so extrem gut ist, was bei den anderen wesentlich schlechter ist.


 
VW bietet derzeit überhaupt keine Geländewagen an. Was soll also der alberne Vergleich?

Oder um auf dein Niveau runterzukommen....moment der Weg ist weit, das dauert ein wenig.......Vergleichen wir mal den Niva gegen den Bugatti Veyron 16.4. Wer beschleunigt besser, wer ist schneller, wer hat einen höheren Restwert, .... ? Ebenso ein sinnloser Vergleich da es bei Lada keine Supersportwagen gibt. 

Also nochmal für alle die es beim ersten (zweiten oder dritten) mal nicht kapieren:

Wenn man Fahrzeuge *einer Fahrzeugkategorie* gegeneinander vergleicht, dann liegt oftmals das Produkt aus der VW-Gruppe vorne.


----------



## Balomanja (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also nochmal für alle die es beim ersten (zweiten oder dritten) mal nicht kapieren:
> 
> Wenn man Fahrzeuge *einer Fahrzeugkategorie* gegeneinander vergleicht, dann liegt oftmals das Produkt aus der VW-Gruppe vorne.


 
Sehr deutlich, find ich gut. 
Du hast aber völlig recht, oft werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.


----------



## SaPass (9. Juli 2011)

VW schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Geländetauglichkeit ist dem neuen Tiguan Track & Field auf den  ersten Blick anzusehen: Der Offroad-Stoßfänger mit größerem  Böschungswinkel und der Triebwerkunterschutz wecken Abenteuerlust. Das  Offroad-Fahrprogramm und der Kompass in der Multifunktionsanzeige  unterstützen Sie im unwegsamen Terrain.


Und die Werbung: "Man weiß, dass man könnte" (oder so ähnlich), die gaukeln dem Kunden Geländetauglichkeit vor. Aber in erster Linie ist das Auto, wie schon gesagt, ein Golf mit erhöhter Sitzposition. Ebenso wie der Audi Q3. Ein höherer A3.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Und die Werbung: "Man weiß, dass man könnte" (oder so ähnlich), die gaukeln dem Kunden Geländetauglichkeit vor. Aber in erster Linie ist das Auto, wie schon gesagt, ein Golf mit erhöhter Sitzposition. Ebenso wie der Audi Q3. Ein höherer A3.


 
Man kann mit einem SUV ja auch mal über einen Feldweg fahren welcher für einen normalen PKW aufgrund der Bodenfreiheit nicht zu nehmen wäre. Aber wie man an Reifen, Fahrwerk, Getriebe, ... erkennt ist diese Fahrzeuggattung für die Fortebewegung auf ganz normalen Straßen ausgelegt. Macht ja auch Sinn, denn dort werden ja auch Fahrzeuge primär eingesetzt. Insofern wäre es schwachsinnig diese Fahrzeuge mit grobstolligen Reifen und Starachsen mit spitzen Verschränkung auszustatten damit sie dann auf der Straße rumstolpern wie ein betrunkener Russe  .

Insofern gibt es für jeden Einsatzzweck auch ein paßendes Fahrzeug. Aber nicht jeder Hersteller bietet jedes Fahrzeugkonzept auch an.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oder um auf dein Niveau runterzukommen....moment der Weg ist weit, das dauert ein wenig.......Vergleichen wir mal den Niva gegen den Bugatti Veyron 16.4. Wer beschleunigt besser, wer ist schneller, wer hat einen höheren Restwert, .... ? Ebenso ein sinnloser Vergleich da es bei Lada keine Supersportwagen gibt.




Du schnallst es einfach nicht oder... warum ich das mit Niva überhaupt angesprochen habe? Vielleicht hilft es noch mal #11032 und dann #11034 zu lesen und dabei den Niva-Beispiel einfach wegzulassen. Und wenn nicht, dann kann ich auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du schnallst es einfach nicht oder... warum ich das mit Niva überhaupt angesprochen habe? Vielleicht hilft es noch mal #11032 und dann #11034 zu lesen und dabei den Niva-Beispiel einfach wegzulassen. Und wenn nicht, dann kann ich auch nicht weiter helfen.


 
Du vergleichst mit deinem sinnlosen Niva Vergleich Fahrzeuge unterschiedlicher Kategorien, die für vollkommen unterschiedliche Zwecke konstruiert wurden. Dann erklär mir mal was der Vergleich zum Ausdruck bringen soll?????

Oder OK. Wir vergleichen die beiden. Geländekapitel geht an den Niva. Bremsweg, Verbauch, Fahrleistungen, Raumökonomie, Wirtschaftlichkeit, Unterhaltskosten, aktive Sicherheit, passive Sicherheit, .... usw. geht an den Golf. Tata, der Golf gewinnt den Vergleich. Auch wenn er sich jeder Logik entzieht  .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

Man, ist das schwer... mit diesem sinnlosem Vergleich wollte ich dich nur darum bieten mir zu erklären, wo VW technisch extrem gut ist und warum das unbestriten sein soll (noch mal #11032). Ich habe die ganze Zeit nicht ein mal behauptet, dass Niva besser ist als Tiguan oder Golf, ganz im Gegenteil - mit diesem Vergleich wollte ich zeigen, dass selbst die ältesten und schlechtesten Autos dieser Welt in *ganz bestimmten* Bereichen technisch überlegen sein können, egal ob Vergleich angemessen ist oder nicht. Darum sollst du ja auch erklären was an VW technisch so toll ist. Stattdessen hast du dich an diesem Beispiel festgefahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Man, ist das schwer... mit diesem sinnlosem Vergleich wollte ich dich nur darum bieten mir zu erklären, wo VW technisch extrem gut ist und warum das unbestriten sein soll (noch mal #11032).


 
Weil... wenn du einen Astra z.B. mit einem Golf vergleichst merkst das der Eine eine uralte Verbundlenkerachse (neuerdings mit Wattgestänge) und der Andere eine Vierlenkerachse hat. Der Eine ist ein Saugrohreinspritzer, der Andere ein Dirketeinspritzer usw.... .
Und so kann man das Model für Model machen.
Und es ist deshalb relativ undisktutabel weil die Mitbewerber in der Regel "Kurz" danach das Gleiche machen. Um zu unserem Astra/ Golf Vergleich zurückzukommen. VW hat 2003 TurboDi bei den Ottos eingeführt und Opel will schon 2012/2013 kontern und das Gleiche bringen.

Deshalb gilt nach wie vor:



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also nochmal für alle die es beim ersten (zweiten oder dritten) mal nicht kapieren:
> 
> Wenn  man Fahrzeuge *einer Fahrzeugkategorie*  gegeneinander vergleicht, dann liegt oftmals das Produkt aus der  VW-Gruppe vorne.


----------



## Zoon (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man Fahrzeuge *einer Fahrzeugkategorie* gegeneinander vergleicht, dann liegt oftmals das Produkt aus der VW-Gruppe vorne.



Wenn man nur Axel Springer Presse liest kein Wunder. 

guck mal rundum ins Ausland wo die Autos dann liegen, bei anderen Verlagen außer Springer und Motor Presse - wo objektiv entschieden und getestet wird, und die Tests wohl nicht durch irgendwelche Sponsorings oder andere Absprachen entschieden werden. 

Oder seitdem bei VOX das Automagazin (dessen Zielgruppe wohl durchaus den stinknormalen Ottonormalfahrer entspricht) der "Auto Motor Sport" / Motor Presse Vertrag ausgelaufen ist, sind die Tests da nun deutlich objektiver, da kann schon mal ein Kia oder Ford (in der selben Fahrzeugklasse) oder ein Opel vorneliegen bevor irgendein VAG Produkt erscheint.


----------



## SaPass (9. Juli 2011)

Und wo bekommt man nun objektive Tests her als Ottonormalfahrer?


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Juli 2011)

Probefahrt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn man nur Axel Springer Presse liest kein Wunder.



Ich lese die AB, AMS, AZ (im Abo) und gelegentlich amerikanische Autozeitungen. Aber das ändert nichts daran das in allen Ländern die Platzierungen realtiv gleich sind.



Zoon schrieb:


> guck mal rundum ins Ausland wo die Autos dann liegen, bei anderen Verlagen außer Springer und Motor Presse - wo objektiv entschieden und getestet wird, und die Tests wohl nicht durch irgendwelche Sponsorings oder andere Absprachen entschieden werden.



Die größten Anzeigen werden eigentlich von Subaru und Toyota geschaltet. Die verlieren aber eigentlich jeden Test. Insofern ist die Verschwörungstheorie kaum aufrecht zu halten. Im übrigen gibt es auch Youtube da kannst du dir Tests aus allen herren Ländern anschauen. Die Ergebnisse beeinflusst das aber eher nicht.



Zoon schrieb:


> Oder seitdem bei VOX das Automagazin (dessen Zielgruppe wohl durchaus den stinknormalen Ottonormalfahrer entspricht) der "Auto Motor Sport" / Motor Presse Vertrag ausgelaufen ist, sind die Tests da nun deutlich objektiver, da kann schon mal ein Kia oder Ford (in der selben Fahrzeugklasse) oder ein Opel vorneliegen bevor irgendein VAG Produkt erscheint.


 
Eher nicht. Auch dort liegen die Produkte der VW Gruppe am häufigsten vorne. Was aber auch gewisse Gründe hat. Kein anderes Unternehmen hat sowohl die größten Synergieeffekte als auch das größte Entwicklungsbudget. Das macht sich auch in Ergebnissen bemerkbar. Selbst der Toyota Chef sagte im Interview das er gerne die neue MQP hätte, da er dort das größte Potential sieht. Im nächsten Jahr wird sie starten und man muss kein großes Orakel sein um zu wissen das es ein Erfolg wird.


----------



## SaPass (9. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich rede ich von Tests in Papierform, Zeitschriften.

Die Zeit, wo ich alle neuen VW-Produkte gefahren bin ist leider vorbei. Vor 1 Jahr hatte da noch Vitamin B geholfen. Nur leider hat das Autohaus zu gemacht, der Besitzer ist mit über 70 Jahren dann doch mal in Rente gegangen. Aber sein Passat.  Das erste Mal, das ich einen Diesel mit 170 PS gefahren bin. Und leider das letzte Mal. Zuhause gibts nur nen Touran, 105PS Benziner. Den würde ich schon als lahm bezeichnen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil... wenn du einen Astra z.B. mit einem Golf vergleichst merkst das der Eine eine uralte Verbundlenkerachse (neuerdings mit Wattgestänge) und der Andere eine Vierlenkerachse hat. Der Eine ist ein Saugrohreinspritzer, der Andere ein Dirketeinspritzer usw.... .
> Und so kann man das Model für Model machen.
> Und es ist deshalb relativ undisktutabel weil die Mitbewerber in der Regel "Kurz" danach das Gleiche machen. Um zu unserem Astra/ Golf Vergleich zurückzukommen. VW hat 2003 TurboDi bei den Ottos eingeführt und Opel will schon 2012/2013 kontern und das Gleiche bringen.
> 
> Deshalb gilt nach wie vor:


 
Wenn die Jahre der Einführung stimmen, dann kann man da dem Opel nichts vorwerfen. Es liegt ein Jahrzehnt dazwischen und wegen den Gesetzen bleibt den anderen Herstellern gar nichts anderes übrig als ebenfalls Turbodirekteinspritzer zu bauen, da sie sonst keine vorgeschriebenen Euro-Normen erreichen. Und VW hat den Direkteinspritzer auch nicht erfunden, sondern geklaut und weiterentwickelt. Und die ganzen Propagandazeitschriften wie Auto-Bild untzerstützen das auch. Nur deshalb kommt VW ständig gut raus. Und nur dieser Propaganda und dem Image aus früheren Zeiten hat VW aktuellen Erfolg zu verdanken. Sieh dir mal den aktuellen J.D.Power-Report an, da ist meistens in Top10 von VW weit und breit nichts zu sehen.


----------



## SaPass (9. Juli 2011)

Ich mache nun mal eine kleine Anmerkung:
Opel und VW
Astra und Golf (wenn ich mich recht entsinne: ungefähr gleich groß).
Der Astra wiegt bedeutend mehr als der Golf, brauch 20-30 PS mehr für die gleiche Fahrleistung. Daraus resultiert auch ein höherer Kraftstoffverbrauch.
Umformuliert:
Entweder bezahlt bei Opel Aufpreis für den stärkeren Motor, um auf VW-Niveau zu sein. Oder man kommt nicht hinterher.
Da kann der Astra selbst mit Alltagstauglichkeit in den Tests glänzen - was bringts ihm aber? Er hat beim Motor schon genug Punkte im Test verloren.
Vorteil VW: Die Turbomotoren. Die verhelfen zu guten Fahrleistungen, selbst beim 85 PS - Benziner. Während Opel da eher schlecht aufgestellt ist in dieser Leistungsklasse.

Und zum Preis: Auf den ersten Blick scheint es da keine großen Unterschiede zu geben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn die Jahre der Einführung stimmen, dann kann man da dem Opel nichts vorwerfen. Es liegt ein Jahrzehnt dazwischen und wegen den Gesetzen bleibt den anderen Herstellern gar nichts anderes übrig als ebenfalls Turbodirekteinspritzer zu bauen, da sie sonst keine vorgeschriebenen Euro-Normen erreichen.



Nur das andere Hersteller nciht so träge wie Opel sind. Auch BMW, Mercedes, Ford und viele mehr bieten diese Technologie an aber ohne 10 Jahre Lang die Konkurenz davon ziehen zu lassen.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und VW hat den Direkteinspritzer auch nicht erfunden, sondern geklaut und weiterentwickelt. Und die ganzen Propagandazeitschriften wie Auto-Bild untzerstützen das auch. Nur deshalb kommt VW ständig gut raus.



Wer behauptet denn das es ein VW Erfindung war? Ist übrigens sowieso ein Audi Motor gewesen  .
AutoBild ist die langweiligste deutsche Autozeitung aber deren Testergebnisse liegen nicht wesentlich anders als bei allen anderen europäischen Zeitschriften.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und nur dieser Propaganda und dem Image aus früheren Zeiten hat VW aktuellen Erfolg zu verdanken. Sieh dir mal den aktuellen J.D.Power-Report an, da ist meistens in Top10 von VW weit und breit nichts zu sehen.


 
Und du weißt wie die Ergebisse im J.D.Power Report zustande kommen? Da sind mir objektive, messbare Ergebnisse lieber.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und du weißt wie die Ergebisse im J.D.Power Report zustande kommen? Da sind mir objektive, messbare Ergebnisse lieber.



Es gibt keine objektiveren Ergebnisse als von normalen Autofahrern aus ganzen Welt - keine Autozeitung, kein Autohersteller. Wer den Report gerade nicht zu hand hat, dem teile ich gerne die Ergebnisse mit: Gerade in der meistumkämpften "Golf-Klasse" steht auf Platz1 der Mazda3. Der arme Golf findet sich erst auf Platz15 wieder. Und selbst Astra und Focus sind davor: Auf Platz10, den sie sich mit einem A3 und, man siehe und staune, mit einem Hyundai i30 teilen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine objektiveren Ergebnisse als von normalen Autofahrern aus ganzen Welt - keine Autozeitung, kein Autohersteller.



Es gibt keine *subjektiveren *Ergebnisse, da die Erwartungshaltung, technisches Unvermögen, persönlicher Geschmack und viele weitere Faktoren mit rein spielen. Dazu kommt das ein paar Meinungen schon für ein Ranking reichen. Sinnloser geht es kaum, ist halt Marketing auf Hilfsschulniveau.

Oder glaubst du das der typische Hyundai-Fahrer erstmal objektiv alle infrage kommenden Modelle unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen getestet hat, damit er überhaupt das Spektrum einer Fahrzeugklasse kennen gelernt hat?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es gibt keine *subjektiveren *Ergebnisse, da die Erwartungshaltung, technisches Unvermögen, persönlicher Geschmack und viele weitere Faktoren mit rein spielen. Dazu kommt das ein paar Meinungen schon für ein Ranking reichen. Sinnloser geht es kaum, ist halt Marketing auf Hilfsschulniveau.



Ein Redakteur einer typischen Autozeitung fährt ein Testauto im Neuzustand vielleicht nur ein mal für ein Paar Stunden und dann nie wieder. Ein Autofahrer, der das Auto dann jahrelang fährt, es zu Inspektion bringt, mit dem Werkstattpersonal zu kämpfen hat, alle Reparaturkosten zu tragen hat und schließlich das Auto verkauft. Wer kann da wohl bessere Aussage über ein Auto treffen? Ich persönlich pfeife auf die Meinung von Auto-Bild und was da noch alles gibt und das aus gutem Grund.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oder glaubst du das der typische Hyundai-Fahrer erstmal objektiv alle infrage kommenden Modelle unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen getestet hat, damit er überhaupt das Spektrum einer Fahrzeugklasse kennen gelernt hat?


 
Und was ist mit dem typischen Golffahrer? Fährt der vorher einen Hyundai zum vergleich? Ich glaube nicht. Und außerdem gibt es wohl kaum Hyindaifahrer, die einen Hyindai aus Leidenschaft fahren.


----------



## Freeak (9. Juli 2011)

Mein Gott, wie kleine Kinder. Und ihr wollt euch Erwachseln Schimpfen? Sorry das Musste mal sein. Es ist nun mal ALLES ich wiederhole *ALLES *eine Geschmacksfrage. Manche Finden Kanten und Ecken sowie eine Aggressive Form Anziehend, manche wiederum mögen Rundungen und einen "Kullernblick".

Und es gibt kein "Besser" oder "Schlechter" nur ein "Anders". Kein Auto gleicht dem Anderen, genauso wie der Mensch ist auch ein jeder Hersteller verschieden. Die einen mögen Audi die anderen wiederum Suzuki, wichtig ist aber Prizipiell das ein Auto das macht wofür es Konzipiert wurde: Für das Fahren von A nach B und mitunter über D nach C.

All der Schickimicki Dinn und drummrum ist meist eh zweitrangig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Gerade in der meistumkämpften "Golf-Klasse" steht auf Platz1 der Mazda3. Der arme Golf findet sich erst auf Platz15 wieder. Und selbst Astra und Focus sind davor: Auf Platz10, den sie sich mit einem A3 und, man siehe und staune, mit einem Hyundai i30 teilen.


 
Der Madza 3 ist ein gutes Auto, hatte ich mir letztens angeguckt.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, wie kleine Kinder. Und ihr wollt euch Erwachseln Schimpfen? Sorry das Musste mal sein. Es ist nun mal ALLES ich wiederhole ALLES eine Geschmacksfrage. Manche Finden Kanten und Ecken sowie eine Aggressive Form Anziehend, manche wiederum mögen Rundungen und einen "Kullernblick".
> 
> Und es gibt kein "Besser" oder "Schlechter" nur ein "Anders". Kein Auto gleicht dem Anderen, genauso wie der Mensch ist auch ein jeder Hersteller verschieden. Die einen mögen Audi die anderen wiederum Suzuki, wichtig ist aber Prizipiell das ein Auto das macht wofür es Konzipiert wurde: Für das Fahren von A nach B und mitunter über D nach C.
> 
> All der Schickimicki Dinn und drummrum ist meist eh zweitrangig.



Beim ersten Absatz habe ich mich ja noch gefreut, deine letzten beiden Sätze jedoch sind genauso subjektiv wie du es weiter oben anprangerst - für andere ist ein Auto mehr als bloß ein Fortbewegungsmittel, sei es zum Beispiel Kunst, ein Mittel zur Selbstverwirklichung/-darstellung, einfach nur Freude an der Technik usw usf, da gibt es dutzende Möglichkeiten.
Sorry, aber damit hast du dich mit auf den Spielplatz gestellt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ein Redakteur einer typischen Autozeitung fährt ein Testauto im Neuzustand vielleicht nur ein mal für ein Paar Stunden und dann nie wieder. Ein Autofahrer, der das Auto dann jahrelang fährt, es zu Inspektion bringt, mit dem Werkstattpersonal zu kämpfen hat, alle Reparaturkosten zu tragen hat und schließlich das Auto verkauft. Wer kann da wohl bessere Aussage über ein Auto treffen? Ich persönlich pfeife auf die Meinung von Auto-Bild und was da noch alles gibt und das aus gutem Grund.



Wie gesagt, die gleichen "Kandidaten" kommen sowohl deutschlandweit als auch europa-(weltweit) mehr oder weniger immer auf die gleichen Platzierungen. Dazu kommt das mit akribischem Aufwand getestet wird, den kein Normalo zuhause selbst nachvollziehen kann.

Eine Einzelperson hat weder die Kompetenz noch die Möglichkeit unter vergleichbaren Gegebenheiten dutzende Fahrzeuge zu vergleichen. Und das ewige Rumgehacke auf der AB ist doch sinnfrei. Das ist doch nur ein Comedy Blättchen mit ein, zwei Tests pro Ausgabe. Die Macht aus deutscher Sicht ist eher die AMS oder die AZ.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem typischen Golffahrer? Fährt der vorher einen Hyundai zum vergleich? Ich glaube nicht. Und außerdem gibt es wohl kaum Hyindaifahrer, die einen Hyindai aus Leidenschaft fahren.


 
Ist beim Golffahrer genau das Gleiche. Er hat nur das Glück das er sich warum auch immer für das objektiv beste Produkt seiner Klasse entschieden hat. Was ja praktischerweise die komplette Autopresse schon getestet hat.



Freeak schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal ALLES ich wiederhole *ALLES *eine Geschmacksfrage. Manche Finden Kanten und Ecken sowie eine Aggressive Form Anziehend, manche wiederum mögen Rundungen und einen "Kullernblick".



Das testen oder bewerten von technischem Gerät ist eben nicht nur Geschmackssache, sondern kann objektiv bewertet werden.



Freeak schrieb:


> Und es gibt kein "Besser" oder "Schlechter" nur ein "Anders". Kein Auto gleicht dem Anderen, genauso wie der Mensch ist auch ein jeder Hersteller verschieden.



Und ob es das gibt. Wir reden hier von Maschinen, da gibt es messbare Kriterien. Insofern gibt es ganz klar gute und weniger gute Produkte. Wie in jeder Produktkategorie.



Freeak schrieb:


> Die einen mögen Audi die anderen wiederum Suzuki, wichtig ist aber Prizipiell das ein Auto das macht wofür es Konzipiert wurde: Für das Fahren von A nach B und mitunter über D nach C.



Das ein Auto fahren kann ist ja jetzt nich unbedingt der Punkt wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Jedes Handy kann telefonieren, sind alle Handy gleich? Jeder Computer kann Briefe schreiben, sind alle Computer gleich? .....



Freeak schrieb:


> All der Schickimicki Dinn und drummrum ist meist eh zweitrangig.


 
Wem was gefällt, darfst du getrost noch jedem selbst überlassen. Der Eine schaut gerne Fernseh von der Bierbank, der Andere von der Ledercouch. Da muss jeder für sich entscheiden was ihm besser gefällt.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2011)

Bierbank? Was is denn ne Bierbank?


----------



## roadgecko (9. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Herstellern von Bremsbelägen ?

Wenn ich nach den meinungen im Internet gehe sind alle schlecht 

Die Original Ford Beläge sind von Motorcraft aber von denen hab ich noch nie was gehört. Wie sieht es denn mit ATE aus ?


----------



## Balomanja (9. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Spaß an der Technik stimmt und trifft vorallem auf mich zu...
Ich weiß nicht warum, bin aber immer komplett "elektrisiert" wenn ich in einem brandneuen Auto mit unmengen an moderne Technik sitze. Auch wenn vieles purer Luxsusquatsch ist.  
Stichwort dürfte Massagesitze sein. Es mag einem unnötig vorkommen, ich finds aber super! Auch das man im beim neuen MMI Google-Earth hat finde ich ne nette Spielerei, oder das man bis zu 8 Wi-Fi Geräte anschließen kann. Das Auto als Hotspot. 
Nur so als Beispiele und die Liste ist ja lang, heute ist ja fast alles machbar an Unterhaltung im Auto.

Ich schließe mich der Meinung an das ein Auto mehr sein kann als ein reines Fortbewegungsmittel. Zumindest genieße ich Autofahrten auch sehr oft... Ob ich das in nem uralten Toyota könnte? Sicher nicht!


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juli 2011)

für lange fahrten wäre sicherlich auch ein 508 SW GT eine überlegung wert. Super ausstattung, langstreckentauglich, ordentlich drehmoment, geringer verbrauch, gute laufkultur, guter preis...


----------



## watercooled (9. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute!

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch:

Was haltet ihr denn von einem 2003er BMW 745i bzw. 740d?

Die sind immo für ca. 13k mit Ordentlicher Ausstattung zu haben 

Mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von einem 2003er BMW 745i bzw. 740d?
> 
> Die sind immo für ca. 13k mit Ordentlicher Ausstattung zu haben


 
Wenn du mit der Optik klarkommst, dann ist er OK. Zu bedenken sind halt die abartigen Unterhaltskosten eines 7ers.

Gruß vom ehemaligen 7er Fahrer  .


----------



## roadgecko (9. Juli 2011)

Hört sich immer verlockend an, aber einer der Gründe für den niedrigen Preis sind:

- Hoher Verbrauch
- Teure Versicherung
- Hohe Wartungskosten
- Und evt. höherer Verschleiss vor allem an Aufhängung wegen dem hohen Gewicht.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Herstellern von Bremsbelägen ?
> 
> Wenn ich nach den meinungen im Internet gehe sind alle schlecht
> 
> Die Original Ford Beläge sind von Motorcraft aber von denen hab ich noch nie was gehört. Wie sieht es denn mit ATE aus ?



Geh zum Händler und nimm die original Beläge. Ford dürfte nicht so teuer sein. Kein Plan, ob du da mit No Name Zeugs was sparen kannst.

Wenn es dir darum geht, sportlicher zu bremsen, vergiss irgendwelche Sportbeläge wie EBC Bluestuff, EBC Yellowstuff, usw. Die machen dir nur die Scheiben kaputt (wesentlich erhöhter Verschleiss) und neigen zum Quietschen. Die Verbesserungen im Bezug auf den Bremsweg sind marginal. Das Fading wird sogar schlimmer.

Ich hab auf meiner Bremboanlage auch die Originalbeläge vom Hersteller. Ich würde bei solch sicherheitsrelevanten Dingern wie Bremsen nicht rumbasteln oder sparen.  Also auch keine Hongkong Noname Beläge nur weils billiger ist.


----------



## watercooled (9. Juli 2011)

@roadgecko: So teuer ist der Unterhalt doch auch nicht. Gut die 15L Verbrauch sind nicht gerade toll, aber das macht er durch 330€ Steuern, 900€ Versicherung (mancher Golf kostet mehr  ) und denn Wahnsinns Komfort doch wieder Wett oder?


----------



## roadgecko (9. Juli 2011)

Ich bin noch nicht in den Genuss eines 7er gekommen. Aber manche dinge haben halt ihren Preis. Wenn dir das Auto gefällt und der Unterhalt stimmt warum nicht ? Warum kaufen sich die Leute nen Ferrari ? Auch nicht bestimmt wegen dem Verbrauch, sondern weil es ihnen gefällt 

Und ich weis ja nicht was du so technisch drauf hast aber aber man muss ja nicht für alles in die Werkstatt.
 ___________________________________________

Zu den Belägen: Ich hab mir jetzt ATE Beläge (scheibe ist noch gut, wird einmal Plan-Gedreht oder sonst wie der Grat entfernt) bestellt (von einem Händler). Mit den fahre ich sicherlich gut und sicher. Sind teurer als die Original Beläge und dürften was taugen. Ma schaun.


----------



## watercooled (9. Juli 2011)

Jaa mir gefällt das Auto 

Hatte eigentlich immer nen E38er 740i im Blick aber bei den Preisen des E65


----------



## roadgecko (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich steh ja mehr auf Understatement xD


----------



## watercooled (9. Juli 2011)

Ich aber nicht


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> @roadgecko: So teuer ist der Unterhalt doch auch nicht. Gut die 15L Verbrauch sind nicht gerade toll, aber das macht er durch 330€ Steuern, 900€ Versicherung (mancher Golf kostet mehr  ) und denn Wahnsinns Komfort doch wieder Wett oder?


Ich glaube er meinte eher Kosten für Verschleissteile bzw. Ersatzteile. Bei Oberklasse-Limousinen mit entsprechend Gewicht kosten halt Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Beläge usw. Selbst Motoröl wird teurer sein, erst recht wenn du das von BMW direkt nimmst.
Reifen für einen 3er kosten ja schon deutlich mehr als bei nem Golf, und der 7er hat noch größere, dickere Schlappen...


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte eher Kosten für Verschleissteile bzw. Ersatzteile. Bei Oberklasse-Limousinen mit entsprechend Gewicht kosten halt Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Beläge usw. Selbst Motoröl wird teurer sein, erst recht wenn du das von BMW direkt nimmst.
> Reifen für einen 3er kosten ja schon deutlich mehr als bei nem Golf, und der 7er hat noch größere, dickere Schlappen...




Nur mal so (n Kumpel von mir hat Geschmacksverirrung und fährt BMW, daher kenn ich die Daten):

530d touring A, Baujahr. 11/2002. Das Ding braucht 6,5 Liter Öl. Also braucht nicht (hoffentlich) sondern, man muss 6,5 Liter einfüllen. Bei älteren 7enern wars glaub ich 7,5 Liter, aber kein Plan. 
Munden tut z.B. Castrol SLX LongLife 4. Keine Ahnung, was da der Liter kostet, schätzungsweise so ca. 12 €. Aber ich finde, das geht alles noch. Genau wie die Reifen. Wenn du nicht fährst wie Sau macht ein Satz locker seine 50 000 KM. Ich find so nen Limo jetzt nicht so teuer. Klar, wenn du nen Austauschmotor brauchst, solltest du lieber die Karre verschrotten und auf nen neuen Polo umsteigen, kommt vermutlich billiger. Aber wenn die Versicherung ein gutes Angebot für den BMW macht, iss doch OK. Hätte ich mein Auto nicht bar bezahlt, sondern würde es finanzieren, würde ich im Monat mit Versicherung und allem auch so ca. 500 € ohne Benzin hinlegen. Denk mal, für das Geld kann man sich auch so nen BMW 7 leisten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aber ich finde, das geht alles noch. Genau wie die Reifen. Wenn du nicht fährst wie Sau macht ein Satz locker seine 50 000 KM. Ich find so nen Limo jetzt nicht so teuer. Klar, wenn du nen Austauschmotor brauchst, solltest du lieber die Karre verschrotten und auf nen neuen Polo umsteigen, kommt vermutlich billiger. Aber wenn die Versicherung ein gutes Angebot für den BMW macht, iss doch OK. Hätte ich mein Auto nicht bar bezahlt, sondern würde es finanzieren, würde ich im Monat mit Versicherung und allem auch so ca. 500 € ohne Benzin hinlegen. Denk mal, für das Geld kann man sich auch so nen BMW 7 leisten.


 
Ich habe damals bei meinem 7er für den Bremsenservice rund 1.000,- Euro bezahlt, für neue Reifen etwa 2.000,- Euro (hohe Traglast = hohe Kosten), die Inspektion lag bei 1.200,- Euro, die Versicherung hat damals etwa 2.200,- Euro pro Jahr gekostet, usw... .
In der Luxusklasse werden dir die Haare vom Kopf gefressen.

Wenn ich das mit meinen heutigen Autos vergleiche, da zahl ich nur einen Bruchteil, z.B. Versicherung etwa 650,- pro Jahr, Demnächst steht bei mir die kleine Inspektion an, die liegt irgendwo um die 300,- Euro. Meine Winterräder haben komplett mit den 18" Felgen etwa 1.200,- Euro gekostet.
Ist halt der Vorteil von kleinen, leichten Autos, da sind die Kosten geradezu lächerlich.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie kleine Kinder. Und ihr wollt euch Erwachseln Schimpfen? Sorry das Musste mal sein. Es ist nun mal ALLES ich wiederhole *ALLES *eine Geschmacksfrage. Manche Finden Kanten und Ecken sowie eine Aggressive Form Anziehend, manche wiederum mögen Rundungen und einen "Kullernblick".
> 
> Und es gibt kein "Besser" oder "Schlechter" nur ein "Anders". Kein Auto gleicht dem Anderen, genauso wie der Mensch ist auch ein jeder Hersteller verschieden. Die einen mögen Audi die anderen wiederum Suzuki, wichtig ist aber Prizipiell das ein Auto das macht wofür es Konzipiert wurde: Für das Fahren von A nach B und mitunter über D nach C.
> 
> All der Schickimicki Dinn und drummrum ist meist eh zweitrangig.


 
Woher willst du wissen, ob wir nicht wirklich kleine Kinder sind?

Schau dir mal einen BW-Radpanzer (TPz Fuchs z.B.) von innen an, der ist auch bestens dazu geeignet um von A nach B zu fahren, aber ich glaube nicht das das auf Dauer Spaß macht.


----------



## Klutten (10. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe damals bei meinem 7er für den Bremsenservice rund 1.000,- Euro bezahlt, für neue Reifen etwa 2.000,- Euro (hohe Traglast = hohe Kosten), die Inspektion lag bei 1.200,- Euro, die Versicherung hat damals etwa 2.200,- Euro pro Jahr gekostet, usw... .
> In der Luxusklasse werden dir die Haare vom Kopf gefressen.


 
Ganz so knallhart muss man die Preise nicht kalkulieren. In deinem Fall ist das keine Frage, denn bei Neuwagen ist alleine während der ersten Jahre der Besuch direkt bei BMW ein Pflichtbesuch. Mit fortschreitendem Alter kann man - gewisse Eigenarbeit oder freie Werkstätten vorausgesetzt - aber wesentlich günstiger fahren. Sicher nicht unbedingt auf dem Niveau deines jetzigen Autos, aber im Verhältnis nicht unbedingt auf Luxus-Niveau.

Ich fahre ja auch so einen besagten 530D Bj. 09/2003 und habe gerade erst alles Mögliche bei einem Bekannten in der Werkstatt (selbst) gemacht. Die Unterhaltskosten sind dabei auch für einen Vielfahrer erträglich. Einige Beispiele, um dem Autowunsch mal den Schrecken zu nehmen:

- Steuer und Versicherung = 1.000 Euro pro Jahr (Diesel eben  )
- 7 Liter original BMW-Öl im 1-Liter-Gebinde = 35 Euro
- Öl-, Diesel, Luft-, Pollenfilter + Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung (original BMW) = 130 Euro
- Klimaservice = 50 Euro
- Reifen für hohe Traglasten 95/97 W (235/35R19 und 265/30R19) = 700 Euro
- Winterreifen in 235/45R17 = 430 Euro
- große Bremse komplett (Zimmermann) = 400 Euro

So schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ein großes Auto kostet sicher den ein oder anderen Euro mehr, aber wer Preise vergleicht und gemäß dem Fahrzeugalter auf freie Werkstätten oder Eigenarbeit setzt, für den ist das auch bezahlbar. Gerade beim Öl ist die Marge bei BMW wirklich hoch. BMW möchte für den Liter sage und schreibe 18,00 Euro haben. Exakt das gleiche Gebinde im Originalkarton kostet bei vielen Händlern rund 5,50 - 6,00 Euro im Internet. Und wenn man dann kurz den BMW-Teiledienst damit konfrontiert, sind es auf einmal nur noch 5,00 Euro pro Liter. Schneller kann man nicht sparen und ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass man beim Freundlichen handeln kann.


----------



## Mosed (10. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nur mal so (n Kumpel von mir hat Geschmacksverirrung und fährt BMW, daher kenn ich die Daten):


Vielleicht bist auch du derjenige mit der Geschmacksverirrung...



> 530d touring A, Baujahr. 11/2002. Das Ding braucht 6,5 Liter Öl. Also braucht nicht (hoffentlich) sondern, man muss 6,5 Liter einfüllen. Bei älteren 7enern wars glaub ich 7,5 Liter, aber kein Plan.


Die Menge an Öl, die ein Motor benötigt hängt wesentlich von der Motorgröße ab. Klar braucht ein 7-er (oder auch 5-er, das ist ja egal) mit 4 Liter V8 mehr Öl als ein 5er mit 3 Liter V6. Motorbauart usw. haben natürlich auch einen Einfluss.


----------



## Freeak (10. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, ob wir nicht wirklich kleine Kinder sind?
> 
> Schau dir mal einen BW-Radpanzer (TPz Fuchs z.B.) von innen an, der ist auch bestens dazu geeignet um von A nach B zu fahren, aber ich glaube nicht das das auf Dauer Spaß macht.


 

Super (dämlicher) vergleich. Es geht hier um PKW (*Personen* Kraft Wagen) und keinen halben Panzer..... Klar in nen Kriesengebiet sicherlich Praktisch, aber ich glaube hier in Deutschland braucht Ottonormalfahrer NOCH keinen Radpanzer.

Mit meiner Aussage wollte ich diese leidige Disskussion eigentlich Aufbrechen. Denn Persönlich bin ich von meinem Japaner Schwer Begeistert, klar Der Verbrach könne Besser sein, aber ich meine die technik Schreitet nun mal Vorran, ist eben ein 15 jahre altes Auto. Ich glaube mit nem Aktuellen Motor könne ich mit meinen Tank locker nen Monat Fahren. Aber so brauche ich in monat eben 2 Füllungen, je nachdem wie oft und wie viel ich Fahrre auch mal selten 3.

Zudem gefällt mit das Karosseriedesing, Deutsche Autos, wie ich beseits sagte, sehen alle gleich aus. Und bei Subaru wo ich mir ja nen Impreza kaufen will, macht der Hersteller keinen Hehl aus der Herkunft des Wangens, Wuchtige Optik mit ner Frittentheke auffn Popes, das Schaut schon geil aus.


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2011)

So hat jeder seine Vorlieben^^ Für mich ist sowas im RL nix, da brauch ich was praktisches. Und hochwertig soll es sein. Damit fällt VW eigentlich raus

Wir schwanken grad zwischen 1er BMW(tolles Auto, hatte ich vor, boah, 5 Jahren als Fahrschulwagen) und einem A3, bzw. dem Sportback. Da gibbet für 10 Riesen schon ganz gute Angebote.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe damals bei meinem 7er für den Bremsenservice rund 1.000,- Euro bezahlt, für neue Reifen etwa 2.000,- Euro (hohe Traglast = hohe Kosten), die Inspektion lag bei 1.200,- Euro, die Versicherung hat damals etwa 2.200,- Euro pro Jahr gekostet, usw... .
> In der Luxusklasse werden dir die Haare vom Kopf gefressen.


 
Das sind echt dreiste Preise, selbst für einen 7er.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit meinen heutigen Autos vergleiche, da zahl ich nur einen Bruchteil, z.B. Versicherung etwa 650,- pro Jahr, Demnächst steht bei mir die kleine Inspektion an, die liegt irgendwo um die 300,- Euro. Meine Winterräder haben komplett mit den 18" Felgen etwa 1.200,- Euro gekostet.
> Ist halt der Vorteil von kleinen, leichten Autos, da sind die Kosten geradezu lächerlich.


 
Für ein kleines Auto, was auch immer das einer ist, sind die Preise, außer Versicherung, auch nicht gerade lächerlich.



Freeak schrieb:


> Super (dämlicher) vergleich. Es geht hier um PKW (*Personen* Kraft Wagen) und keinen halben Panzer..... Klar in nen Kriesengebiet sicherlich Praktisch, aber ich glaube hier in Deutschland braucht Ottonormalfahrer NOCH keinen Radpanzer.
> 
> Mit meiner Aussage wollte ich diese leidige Disskussion eigentlich Aufbrechen.


 
Wieso bleiben ständig alle an meinen dämlichen Vergleichen hängen? Natürlich sind sie dämlich, aber mit Absicht. Statt dem Panzer könnte ich an besagter Stelle genauso, 4 Räder mit einem Rahmen verbunden, einem Sitz, einem Motor und einem Lenkrad, alles mit wetterfester Folie überzogen, sagen. Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich ernsthaft ein Auto mit einem Panzer auf gleicher Art und Weise vergleiche wie es sonst üblich ist?


----------



## Freeak (10. Juli 2011)

@nyso

Es ist nicht nur die Optik, auch der Boxermotor tut sein Übriges. Da brauchste kein Autoradio mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ich liebe diesen Arsch....


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Für ein kleines Auto, was auch immer das einer ist, sind die Preise, außer Versicherung, auch nicht gerade lächerlich.


 
Ich finde das schon sehr günstig. Wie man an meinem Avatar sehen kann ist es ein TT Roadster.


----------



## Balomanja (10. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> @nyso
> 
> Es ist nicht nur die Optik, auch der Boxermotor tut sein Übriges. Da brauchste kein Autoradio mehr.
> http://www.carspotting.de/userfiles/161/Subaru-Subaru-Impreza-WRX-2006-2-_991.jpg
> Ach ich liebe diesen Arsch....


 
Möchte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, finde das aber absolut hässlich. Ich will ihn dir nicht schlechtreden, aber kann nicht nachvollziehen was daran so schön sein soll.
Gut aber das ist ja immer Geschmackssache!! 

----

So ein alter 7er is ja schon ganz gut teuer.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon sehr günstig. Wie man an meinem Avatar sehen kann ist es ein TT Roadster.



Für einen TT ist das natürlich völlig in ordnung. Ich dachte du meinst mit kleinem Auto sowas wie Polo. Aber auf dem Avatar habe ich die ganze Zeit einen A3 erkannt, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Mosed (10. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Wir schwanken grad zwischen 1er BMW(tolles Auto, hatte ich vor, boah, 5 Jahren als Fahrschulwagen) und einem A3, bzw. dem Sportback. Da gibbet für 10 Riesen schon ganz gute Angebote.



Audi A3 Sportback ist ziemlich teuer mit etwas Ausstattung. Wollte ich eigentlich auch kaufen, nur ist so ein Audi sogar noch deutlich teurer gewesen als ein BMW 3er mit hoher Ausstattung (gleich alt natürlich).

"Günstig" hingegen sind dann A6 mit 4 Liter Motor oder ähnlich.


----------



## Freeak (10. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Möchte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, finde das aber absolut hässlich. Ich will ihn dir nicht schlechtreden, aber kann nicht nachvollziehen was daran so schön sein soll.
> Gut aber das ist ja immer Geschmackssache!!


 
Ich weiß aber mir Gefällts eben.  Da würde ich dir bei der neuen Gestaltung des neuen WRX STI schon eher recht geben, aber zum Glück gibts den nun auch wieder mit Stufenheck.
Im übrigen weiß auch die Front zu gefallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Weswegen zu Hölle sehe ich die Bilder nicht im Fred wenn man diese Direkt einbindet? In anderen Foren welche VBulletin nutzen habe ich dieses Problem auch nicht!


----------



## Balomanja (10. Juli 2011)

Den neuen kenne ich nicht.
Zur Front: Ja die ist da schon deutlich besser!!

@ elemtardrache:

Also der A6 mit dem 4.2L ist eins sicher nicht: "günstig" 
Zumindest die letzte generation mit dem Motor, wenns um deutlich ältere Modelle geht stimmts schon eher.


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber mir Gefällts eben.


 
Wenn ich nen geilen Arsch will guck ich meine Frau an



Freeak schrieb:


> PS.: Weswegen zu Hölle sehe ich die Bilder nicht im Fred wenn man diese Direkt einbindet? In anderen Foren welche VBulletin nutzen habe ich dieses Problem auch nicht!


 
Weil das bewusst deaktiviert ist. Du musst die Bilder direkt im Forum hochladen, dann werden sie auch angezeigt.


----------



## Zoon (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von einem 2003er BMW 745i bzw. 740d?


 
 Die erste Serie hatte Probleme und hat immer die Batterie ziemlich  schnell leergenuckelt. Wenns wirklich so einer sein soll dann lieber das  Facelift wo die Probleme ausgemerzt sind und auch die Bordelektronbik  schlüssiger zu bedienen ist (Stichwort I Drive).
 Und bei solchen Autos gilt schon wie beim PC - überall sollte die akuellste Software drauf sein.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist auch du derjenige mit der Geschmacksverirrung...


Geschmacksverirrung  ist ne kleine Rakete wie ein Clio RS vom Scholle sicher nicht. Was man  mit dem unter Vorraussetzung von Fahrkönnen machen kann ist schon aller  Ehren Wert.



nyso schrieb:


> Wir schwanken grad zwischen 1er BMW(tolles Auto, hatte ich vor, boah, 5 Jahren als Fahrschulwagen) und einem A3, bzw. dem Sportback. Da gibbet für 10 Riesen schon ganz gute Angebote.



Hoffentlich nicht das neue Modell was demnächst erscheint. Das Ding ist hässlich dagegen sind Vehikel wie Ssangyong Rodius schon designtechnische Koriphäen.


----------



## nyso (10. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht das neue Modell was demnächst erscheint. Das Ding ist hässlich dagegen sind Vehikel wie Ssangyong Rodius schon designtechnische Koriphäen.


 
Ne, der alte^^ 05/06er Bj ist interessant. Aber der Audi A3 Sportback bietet für das gleiche Geld mehr Platz, also mal sehen.


----------



## Mosed (10. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Geschmacksverirrung  ist ne kleine Rakete wie ein Clio RS vom Scholle sicher nicht.


 
In erster Linie ist Design Geschmackssache. Und in der Hinsicht war mein Post natürlich auch zu verstehen. Es gibt höchstens Designs, die von der Mehrheit als häßlich etc. angesehen werden. Und dazu gehört sicherlich nicht die gesamte BMW Flotte.



> Was man  mit dem unter Vorraussetzung von Fahrkönnen machen kann ist schon aller  Ehren Wert.



Das ist ja ein ganz anderes Thema, was mit Design und Geschmack nichts zu schaffen hat.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. Juli 2011)

Was mir an den neuen BMW nicht gefällt ist das Cockpit. Irgendwie zu Kalt ( Ja, ich hör mich grad an wie ne Frau), aber ansonsten schöne Autos. Bis auf den 5er, da war der alte Besser. Hmmm dieses Hinterteil
Aber alles Geschmackssache. Generell mag ich keine ZU runden Autos, bissl Ecken und Kanten wirken viel dynamischer.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2011)

Tschuldigung, dass mit der Geschmacksverirrung. Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade in Pöbellaune. 

Jedem Geschmackstechnisch natürlich das Seine!  Meine Aussagen sind nicht überzubewerten...


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Juli 2011)

Der neue 5er geht halt sehr gut, und insgesamt zeigen die Verkaufszahlen, dass die Kunden die Fahrzeuge annehmen. Siehe Meldungen wie Weiterer Rekordmonat: BMW Group meldet besten Juni aller Zeiten

Im Grunde ist es so: Wenn einem eine Auto oder die Flotte eines Herstellers nicht gefällt, dann gehört man eben nicht zur Klientel, die davon angesprochen wird. solange das Fahrzeug gut läuft im Verkauf, kein Problem. Nicht jeder mag BMW, nicht jeder mag Audi, nicht jeder mag Porsche usw. Gilt genau so für Japaner, Franzosen und Italiener unter den Herstellern.

Erst wenn sich eine Marke oder ein Modell gar nicht verkauft, hat man ein Problem, dann muss man was ändern. Weil dann schreibt man rote Zahlen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der neue 5er geht halt sehr gut, und insgesamt zeigen die Verkaufszahlen, dass die Kunden die Fahrzeuge annehmen. Siehe Meldungen wie Weiterer Rekordmonat: BMW Group meldet besten Juni aller Zeiten


 
Die Verkaufszahlen in Verbindung mit der Optik zu bringen macht aber nur bedingt Sinn, wie wir spätestens seit dem E65/E66 wissen  .


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Verkaufszahlen in Verbindung mit der Optik zu bringen macht aber nur bedingt Sinn, wie wir spätestens seit dem E65/E66 wissen  .



Stimmt. 
Beim neuen A6 bin ich jedoch am meisten gespannt, wie der sich verkaufen wird. Der Avant kommt zwar erst um den Herbst herum, aber bis jetzt habe ich "erst" 8-12 neue A6 gesehen (hier in und um Hamburg). 
Eins steht fest. Ich will auf jedenfall einen haben.  Natürlich als Avant 
Ich hab mir auch direkt nachdem A6 (Limo) den 5er angesehn, und fand das raumgefühl im A6 viel besser und kam, was wohl eher eine Gewöhnungssache ist, viel besser mit dem MMI als mit dem iDrive klar. Von der Verarbeitung war da kein Unterschied. Beide sehr hochwertig gemacht, nur war der Audi extrem teuer. Lag wohl mit an der B&O Anlage für schlappe 6000€  + andere sehr unnötige Spielerein. (TV für die Fondpassagiere, Massagesitze usw....)

Man darf gespannt sein, finde ich zumindest. Dieselmal sind die beiden wirklich sehr sehr gut. Wo ich stehe ist aber glaube ich klar.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Man darf gespannt sein, finde ich zumindest. Dieselmal sind die beiden wirklich sehr sehr gut. Wo ich stehe ist aber glaube ich klar.


 
Sehe ich absolut genauso, der aktuelle 5er ist top, der neue A6 ebenfalls. Wobei ich mich auch schon alleine wegen des wunderschönen Interieurs für den A6 entscheiden würde, wenn ich denn ein Fahrzeug der oberen Mittelklasse suchen würde.


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Richtig, das Interieur des A6 war genial. 
Ich hab mich sehr wohlgefühlt und die Testfahrt war auch super. Man merkt das Audi, was die Sportlichkeit angeht, BMW den rang ablaufen könnte. Was ich auf jedenfall haben will ist die "adaptive air suspension". Das hat mich wirklich überzeugt. Auch schön fand ich das man die 10 PS und die paar mehr NM an Drehmoment auch spürt. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der Gewichtsverringerung. Alles im allen sind die verbesserungen wirklich gelungen. Ich fand meinen A6 danach regelrecht doof. 

PS: Die 7 Gang (S-Tronic?) war auch besser als meine Tiptronic, die übrigens keine Wandlerautomatik ist (hatten wir vor vielen Seiten). Die Wandlerautomatik heißt Multitronic.
Und auch wenn du keinen "kleinen A8" suchst, ansehen lohnt schon 
*
*


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Die Wandlerautomatik heißt Multitronic.


 
Eigentlich hieß sie immer Tiptronic, Multitronic ist das CVT Getriebe mit der Gliederkette  .


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Es gibt die S-Tronic die Tiptronic und die Multitronic....
Kommt immer auf die Motoren an.
S-Tronic heißt es im neuen A6 zumindest mit dem 3.0TFSI (Und in den ganzen S und RS Modellen glaub ich auch)
Ne Tiptronic habe ich drinne....
Und ein Freund hat soweit ich weiß ne Multitronik... Also ohne schaltvorgang


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Es gibt die S-Tronic die Tiptronic und die Multitronic....



Das stimmt.
S-Tronic = Doppelkupplung
Tiptronic = Wandlerautomat
Multitronic = CVT Getriebe


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Richtig, das Interieur des A6 war genial.
> Ich hab mich sehr wohlgefühlt und die Testfahrt war auch super. Man merkt das Audi, was die Sportlichkeit angeht, BMW den rang ablaufen könnte.


 
Bei einem so großen "Straßenpanzer" wie einem Audi A6 würde ich nicht von Sportlichkeit sprechen


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Sportlicher als der 5er .... Wir sind ja grad in der Klasse unterwegs. Bitte jetzt nicht wieder so Verlgeiche anstellen wie z.B. der TT ist sportlicher -.-"
Und er ist leichter als der 5er und eben leichter als sein Vorgänger....

@IT: 
Genau so meinte ich eig. Sorry habe immer den falschen Begriff genutzt bei dem Multi.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Sportlicher als der 5er .... Wir sind ja grad in der Klasse unterwegs. Bitte jetzt nicht wieder so Verlgeiche anstellen wie z.B. der TT ist sportlicher -.-"
> Und er ist leichter als der 5er und eben leichter als sein Vorgänger....


 
Ich wollte damit keinen Vergleich anstellen, aber ein Audi A6, oder aber auch eine 5er BMW kann man nun einmal nicht als sportlich bezeichnen! Das sind gute Langstreckenfahrzeuge aber keine "Sportwagen" 

Stichwort Kurvenverhalten bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten:

Audi Fahrer verliert fasst die Kontrolle Video - 2fast2jake - MyVideo

Von diesen Leuten - die denken sie fahren mit ihrem A4/A6/A8 oder Passat einen Sportwagen und haben dann in Extremsituationen ihr Fahrzeug nicht mehr unter Kontrolle, weil sie ihr fahrerisches "Können" massiv überschätzen - habe ich mittlerweile echt die Schnauze voll, weil diese Leute für die meisten Unfälle verantwortlich sind! Und von diesen "Pseudosportwagenfahrern" sind eindeutig zu viele unterwegs. Woran das liegt, kann ich nur mutmaßen, aber diese Leute sind für mich ein entscheidender Grund derzeit keinen Audi, oder Passat zu fahren, denn ich möchte mich mit dieser Art von Leuten (die modernen Mantafahrer) in keinster Weise identifizieren 



> In den 70er und 80er Jahren, noch ein Rentner und grundsätzlich mit Hut und Klopapierrolle unterwegs, mutierte der typische Audi-Fahrer dank gezielter Werbung in den 90er Jahren plötzlich zum 30jährigen Studienabgänger und Berufssohn aus gutem Hause mit zuviel Geld für überteuerte Autos. Die älteren Karren von damals werden nur noch von der Landjugend und grenzdebilen frisch gebackenen Handwerksgesellen kaputtgelatscht und durchgetunt, selbst das Hartz IV-Prekariat ist sich zu fein dafür.
> Da der Audi ein "ganz besonderes Auto" ist, sind heute auch seine  Fahrer etwas "ganz Besonderes". Trotzdem gibt es heute noch ältere  Herren, die mit ihren vollkommen unpassend mit schwarzen Rücklichtern  und Spoiler auf sportlich getrimmten Audi 80 durch die Gegend fahren.
> Ist der Audi von vier Ringen auf fünf Ringe gepimpt, drängelt sich der Fahrer nur so durch die Autobahn, dass es kracht. Oder auch nicht. Denn Audi spart viel Geld mit der besonderen Produktionsphilosophie, dass sie anstelle der Stoßstangen automatische Unfallverhinderer einbauen können.
> Ein eindrucksvolles Schauspiel bietet sich täglich und tausendfach auf deutschen Autobahnen, wenn Audis, schwarze 3er BMWs und angeberische Brutschs um das Recht  buhlen, als erster und damit vor allen Anderen auf der linken Spur zu  fahren. Trotzdem landen die Audifahrer immer nur auf den letzten  Plätzen. Die Gründe dafür sind allerdings sehr unterschiedlich, meistens  lassen sie sich jedoch einzig und allein auf die unfähigen Fahrer  dieser Möchtegern-BMWs zurückführen.
> ...


Quelle: Audi

Leider entspricht der Artikel zu 100% dem, was ich jeden Tag auf der Autobahn sehen muss, es gibt nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen. Und die meisten Unfälle auf meiner Strecke entstehen durch überhöhte Geschwindigkeit, Drängeln, rechts überholen und riskantes Fahren und zu über 90% sind Audi und Passatfahrer am Unfall beteiligt bzw. sind die Verursacher.

Darum bin ich gegen Aussagen wie "ein A6 ist sportlicher" extrem allergisch


----------



## Zoon (11. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> In erster Linie ist Design Geschmackssache. Und in der Hinsicht war mein Post natürlich auch zu verstehen. Es gibt höchstens Designs, die von der Mehrheit als häßlich etc. angesehen werden. Und dazu gehört sicherlich nicht die gesamte BMW Flotte.



Hab von den Leistungen gesprochen die mit nem Clio RS möglich sind nicht vom Design, 90 % der europäischen Möchtegern Sportfabrikate in dieser Klasse kannste mit dem locker eintüten.


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit keinen Vergleich anstellen, aber ein Audi A6, oder aber auch eine 5er BMW kann man nun einmal nicht als sportlich bezeichnen! Das sind gute Langstreckenfahrzeuge aber keine "Sportwagen"
> 
> Stichwort Kurvenverhalten bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten:
> 
> ...



Ich wollte damit ja nicht sagen das ein A6 ein sportwagen ist. Es ging darum das er eben dafür was er ist "sportlich" (gutes Fahrwerk und relativ direkt zu bewegen, halt  meine Eindrücke vom fahren) ist. 
Und eines kannst du mir glauben. Ich fahre genug und vorallem schon lang genug um zu wissen wann was geht. Nur weil ich A6 fahre bin ich keiner von diesen notorischen Linksfahrern die immer mindestens auf 3 Meter auffahren! (+ Lichthupe)
Außerdem sind es genauso BMW und Benzfahrer die  wie die meisten Audifahrer  rumrasen!
Also bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen die Aussage von mir.
Übrigens hatte ich in all den Jahren die ich fahre noch keinen Unfall den ich verursacht habe, mir hat aber schon jemand den Spiegel abgefahren und mir ist auch schonmal jemand hinten drauf gefahren. Nicht alle die Audi, BMW, MB usw. fahren übertreiben es dauernd!

zum Video:
Weißt du warum er anfängt zu schleudern? kann es sein das Öl auf der Fahrbahn war, wenn ja (oder so ähnlich)  hat er, finde ich, aber immernoch gut reagiert. 
Ich will ja nichts sagen aber so von dem was ich erlebt habe würde ich sagen das vorallem Opel und Peugeotfahrer da nen riesen Unfall gebaut hätten, in solch einer plötzlichen Situation.....


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juli 2011)

haste was gegen peugeotfahrer? Gegen die Marke kannst du nichts sagen, sind nicht umsonst einer der ältesten autohersteller


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> haste was gegen peugeotfahrer? Gegen die Marke kannst du nichts sagen, sind nicht umsonst einer der ältesten autohersteller


 
Niemand hat was gegen Peugeot(-Fahrer), ist doch vollkommen bedeutungslos  .


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Gegen viele schon, wenn du wüsstest was ich alles erlebt habe, vorallem mit Kleinwagenfahrern.
gegen die Marke habe ich nichts... auch wenn mir ihre Autos nicht sonderlich gefallen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juli 2011)

is aber n unterschied zwischen den fahrern und den autos. Ich hasse am meisten Mercedesfahrer (welch ein wunder^^) und BMW-Motorradfahrer, die denken eh die strasse gehört NUR ihnen mit ihren fetten gummikühen -.-


----------



## Falk (11. Juli 2011)

Goldig finde ich immer die Leute in ihren krass tiefergelegten Karren, die dann bei leicht unebener Strasse umherschleichen - aber voll den grimmigen Gangsta-Blick drauf haben 

Ich persönlich kann der Auto-Diskussion ja nicht so viel abgewinnen: klar, ein großes Auto macht schon Spaß, aber im Stadtverkehr langt auch ein Daihatsu Cuore (und selbst auf der BAB kann man damit links fahren, wenn auf 100km/h begrenzt ist). Als Stadtmensch frag ich mich immer, wo man ein großes Auto unterbringt (mal Stellplatzpreise in München gesehen)?!


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Goldig finde ich immer die Leute in ihren krass tiefergelegten Karren, die dann bei leicht unebener Strasse umherschleichen - aber voll den grimmigen Gangsta-Blick drauf haben
> 
> Ich persönlich kann der Auto-Diskussion ja nicht so viel abgewinnen: klar, ein großes Auto macht schon Spaß, aber im Stadtverkehr langt auch ein Daihatsu Cuore (und selbst auf der BAB kann man damit links fahren, wenn auf 100km/h begrenzt ist). Als Stadtmensch frag ich mich immer, wo man ein großes Auto unterbringt (mal Stellplatzpreise in München gesehen)?!



Ich bringe mein Auto immer in meiner Einfahrt unter. Und mein Oldi kommt in die Garage: Fertig! 
Ich brauche ein großes Auto weil ich viel mit Gepäck und oft zimlich lange Fahre. Da möchte ich kein kleines Auto.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit ja nicht sagen das ein A6 ein sportwagen ist. Es ging darum das er eben dafür was er ist "sportlich" (gutes Fahrwerk und relativ direkt zu bewegen, halt  meine Eindrücke vom fahren) ist.
> Und eines kannst du mir glauben. Ich fahre genug und vorallem schon lang genug um zu wissen wann was geht. Nur weil ich A6 fahre bin ich keiner von diesen notorischen Linksfahrern die immer mindestens auf 3 Meter auffahren! (+ Lichthupe)
> Außerdem sind es genauso BMW und Benzfahrer die  wie die meisten Audifahrer  rumrasen!



BMW und Mercedes-Fahrer sind auch nicht ganz ohne, da muss ich dir schon recht geben, fällt bloß nicht mehr so auf, weil davon deutlich weniger herumfahren als Audis 




Balomanja schrieb:


> zum Video:
> Weißt du warum er anfängt zu schleudern? kann es sein das Öl auf der Fahrbahn war, wenn ja (oder so ähnlich)  hat er, finde ich, aber immernoch gut reagiert.



Also ich habe in dem Video da kein Öl gesehen, für mich sieht das so aus, dass er sein Auto bei der Geschwindigkeit in der Kurve nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hat und ihm das Heck ausbricht....




Balomanja schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen aber so von dem was ich erlebt habe würde ich sagen das vorallem Opel und Peugeotfahrer da nen riesen Unfall gebaut hätten, in solch einer plötzlichen Situation.....



Wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme? Vielleicht wären diese Fahrer gar nicht erst in diese Situation gekommen, weil sie ihr fahrerisches Können nicht überschätzt hätten. 
Aber das sind auch nur eine Mutmaßungen meinerseits, da ich keine Peugeotfahrer oder Opel-Fahrer kenne, wäre es sehr aufschlussreich, wenn du mir deine Theorie etwas näher erläutern könntest...

Wie schon gesagt, fallen mir hauptsächlich Audifahrer, Passatfahrer, BMW und Mercedesfahrer negativ auf. Wobei mir erstere prozentual häufiger negativ auffallen.




Falk schrieb:


> Goldig finde ich immer die Leute in ihren krass  tiefergelegten Karren, die dann bei leicht unebener Strasse  umherschleichen - aber voll den grimmigen Gangsta-Blick drauf haben



Ja, diese "Wannabe-Gangster-Deppen" sind echt extrem lächerlich  

Ich habe so einen Deppen mal abends auf der Landstraße aus seinem Auto gezogen. Er meinte halt er müsste mir in den Kofferraum reinfahren, obwohl ich schon etwas schneller unterwegs war als erlaubt. Erst hat er noch den Dicken im Auto gemacht, mir den Finger gezeigt und Lichthupe angemacht. Als sich dann mein Auto aber mit Warnblinklicht, so hingestellt habe, dass er wegen des Gegenverkehr nicht vorbei konnte und ich ausgestiegen bin, war er nicht mehr ganz so cool. Außerhalb seines tiefergelegt Autos hatte er mit seinen Kinderärmchen nichts mehr zu melden, da half ihm dann auch seine schief gestellte Cap und seine möchtegerngangstamusik aus seinem Auto nichts. Ich glaube der wird nie wieder so dicht auffahren  



Falk schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann der Auto-Diskussion ja nicht so viel  abgewinnen: klar, ein großes Auto macht schon Spaß, aber im Stadtverkehr  langt auch ein Daihatsu Cuore (und selbst auf der BAB kann man damit  links fahren, wenn auf 100km/h begrenzt ist). Als Stadtmensch frag ich  mich immer, wo man ein großes Auto unterbringt (mal Stellplatzpreise in  München gesehen)?!



Da hast du recht, darum fahre ich im Moment auch keinen Kombi mehr, weil ein kleineres Auto in der Stadt heutzutage einfach deutlich praktischer sein kann


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Es würde lang dauern dir zu erklären wie ich zu der Theorie komme. Ich fahre halt am meisten auf der BAB und was mir da schon passiert ist und das eben hauptsächlich mit Opel und  Peugeotfahrern erlebt habe ist für meinen Geschmack schon zu viel. Mir fallen halt die auf die mich am meisten aufregen bzw. die die "dümmsten" Dinge veranstaltet. 
Es ist wie bei dir... Riskantes fahren. Keine Ahnung von Geschwindikeiten und dann einfach nach links ziehen. Rumgeier auf der Spur und dann in ner Baustelle drängeln sie wie wild!
Irre Verbremser etc... 
Übrigens wenn ich drauf achte, fahren wirklich viele Audis rum.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Als Stadtmensch frag ich mich immer, wo man ein großes Auto unterbringt (mal Stellplatzpreise in München gesehen)?!


 
Das sind eher Probleme theoretischer Natur. Zuhause wartet die Garage und jede halbwegs "coole" Location hat ne Tiefgarage, bzw. die Kunden die ich anfahre haben alle betriebseigene Stellplätze. Insofern konnte ich auch problemlos 2 Jahre lang mit einem 7er BMW gelegentlich mal einen Kunden anfahren.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern konnte ich auch problemlos 2 Jahre lang mit einem 7er BMW gelegentlich mal einen Kunden anfahren.



Oha, die Ärmsten. Hoffentlich wurde niemand ernsthaft verletzt!


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Es würde lang dauern dir zu erklären wie ich zu der Theorie komme. Ich fahre halt am meisten auf der BAB und was mir da schon passiert ist und das eben hauptsächlich mit Opel und  Peugeotfahrern erlebt habe ist für meinen Geschmack schon zu viel. Mir fallen halt die auf die mich am meisten aufregen bzw. die die "dümmsten" Dinge veranstaltet.
> Es ist wie bei dir... Riskantes fahren. Keine Ahnung von Geschwindikeiten und dann einfach nach links ziehen. Rumgeier auf der Spur und dann in ner Baustelle drängeln sie wie wild!
> Irre Verbremser etc...



Vielleicht fährst du denen ja doch unbewusst zu dicht auf und sie wollen sich dann bei der nächsten Gelegenheit revanchieren...

Wobei ich so etwas natürlich auch nicht für gut befinde, nicht dass du mich jetzt falsch verstehst, denn so etwas kenne ich natürlich auch. Drängeln bringt halt eh nichts, damit gefährdet man nur sich selbst und die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer  




Balomanja schrieb:


> Übrigens wenn ich drauf achte, fahren wirklich viele Audis rum.



Es sind ja auch schöne Autos 
Wenn nur nicht jeder zweite Audifahrer mit seinem riskanten Fahrstil nach einer körperlichen Ermahnung schreien würde, wäre ja auch alles in Ordnung


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2011)

Hmm also Ich finde der Kerl im Video hat seinen Audi sehr gut wieder gefangen.
Egal ob Ölspur oder nicht.
Vlt wahr es auch einfach nur Glück, aber normalerweiße braucht man doch schon einiges an Können um ein ausbrechendes Auto bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten wieder zu fangen.

Ich habe mir das Video jetzt nicht angesehen aber ich denke ich weiß 100%ig über welches Video ihr redet.
Ist ja schließlich schon durch sämtliche Automobil-Foren gegeistert.

MfG Patrick


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährst du denen ja doch unbewusst zu dicht auf und sie wollen sich dann bei der nächsten Gelegenheit revanchieren...
> 
> Wobei ich so etwas natürlich auch nicht für gut befinde, nicht dass du mich jetzt falsch verstehst, denn so etwas kenne ich natürlich auch. Drängeln bringt halt eh nichts, damit gefährdet man nur sich selbst und die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer


 
Ich glaube das hast du falsch verstanden. Ich versuche mich immer an die Faustregel für den Abstand zu halten! Klappt mal ne ganze strecke mal garnicht, ist halt verkehrsabhängig. Das drängeln habe ich seit gut 10 Jahren komplett aufgegeben.
Grade auf der BAB! Die verbremser kenne ich eher von Opelfahrern. Vorallem die mit ihren "Signums" sind am schlimmsten.
Die treten manchmal bei 180 so in die Eisen als wäre der, der vor ihnen raussfährt nur 30 Meter weit weg. Gilt auch dafür wenn sie nach rechts wechseln. Erstmal schön feste bremsen!


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hast du falsch verstanden. Ich versuche mich immer an die Faustregel für den Abstand zu halten! Klappt mal ne ganze strecke mal garnicht, ist halt verkehrsabhängig. Das drängeln habe ich seit gut 10 Jahren komplett aufgegeben.



Ist auch besser so 




Balomanja schrieb:


> Grade auf der BAB! Die verbremser kenne ich eher von Opelfahrern. Vorallem die mit ihren "Signums" sind am schlimmsten.
> Die treten manchmal bei 180 so in die Eisen als wäre der, der vor ihnen raussfährt nur 30 Meter weit weg. Gilt auch dafür wenn sie nach rechts wechseln. Erstmal schön feste bremsen!



Ok, das ist in der tat ein seltsames Verhalten 

Mir sind zwar bisher keine Signums auf meiner Strecke aufgefallen, ich werde aber mal darauf achten...

Den Opel Insignia sehe ich in letzter zeit etwas häufiger und ich muss sagen, dass der Wagen gar nicht mal so schlecht aussieht


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja es bringt halt nie mehr als ein paar Minuten, man ist gestresst und kommt total "fertig" an.

Beim Insignia muss ich dir zustimmen. Viel besser als das ist aber das sich die Insigniafahrer sehr vorbildlich verhalten!


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ja es bringt halt nie mehr als ein paar Minuten, man ist gestresst und kommt total "fertig" an.



Jo, genau das kenne ich auch noch, da fahre ich dann lieber 15 Minuten früher los und fahre dann entspannt mit Richtgeschwindigkeit auf der rechten Spur, dann spart man Benzin und nerven 




Balomanja schrieb:


> Beim Insignia muss ich dir zustimmen. Viel besser als das ist aber das sich die Insigniafahrer sehr vorbildlich verhalten!



Ja, bisher sind die Insigniafahrer immer sehr vorbildlich gefahren. Auch Citroen oder Volvo-Fahrer fallen mir immer positiv auf, die fahren meist auch sehr umsichtig und defensiv 

Ich glaube, das hat auch immer ein bisschen mit dem Cliente zu tun, welches die jeweiligen Autos ansprechen sollen...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Was mich am Insignia nervt ist nur die aktuelle Werbung.
"Der billigere Audi A6"? Ein selbstständiges Markenbild sieht anders aus.


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich erinnere mich da an so einige im Nachhinein total unnötige und auch gefährliche Aktionen. Das alles nur um dann 10-15 Minuten rauszurasen. Ist aber schon zimlich lange her.... also mehr als 10 Jahre (hatte ich ja vorhin schon geschrieben)

@ Olstyl:
Wie gesagt ich finde ihn eigentlich schick.... Aber er kommt nicht an den A6 ran.
Wie immer meine Meinung!


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mich am Insignia nervt ist nur die aktuelle Werbung.
> "Der billigere Audi A6"? Ein selbstständiges Markenbild sieht anders aus.


 
Aber so verkehrt ist der Spot gar nicht, immerhin denken die meisten von Opel tatsächlich, dass sie mit Audi und BMW nicht mithalten können. Und dieser Werbespot soll halt zeigen, dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat. Immerhin sind Dinge wie 4WD und adaptives Fahrlicht bisher Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Audi und BMW gewesen. Man versucht bei Opel halt Vorurteile abzubauen. Und der Insignia ist alles andere als ein schlechtes Auto


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Aber so verkehrt ist der Spot gar nicht, immerhin denken die meisten von Opel tatsächlich, dass sie mit Audi und BMW nicht mithalten können. Und dieser Werbespot soll halt zeigen, dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat. Immerhin sind Dinge wie 4WD und adaptives Fahrlicht bisher Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Audi und BMW gewesen. Man versucht bei Opel halt Vorurteile abzubauen. Und der Insignia ist alles andere als ein schlechtes Auto


 
Was ich auch nicht schlecht finde. Immerhin sorgt ne starke Konkurenz für Innovation!!


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht schlecht finde. Immerhin sorgt ne starke Konkurenz für Innovation!!


 
YouTube - ‪Opel Insignia - Kombi statt Krise‬‏

Ich werde den Insignia bestimmt demnächst mal probe fahren, wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe, denn nächstes Jahr ist ein neues Auto fällig und der Insignia gefällt mir sowohl vom Design, der Verarbeitung und auch vom Preis.
Zudem hat er nicht dieses "Rüpelfahrerimage" welches leider Audi, BMW und Mercedes an lastet.


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> YouTube - ‪Opel Insignia - Kombi statt Krise‬‏
> 
> Ich werde den Insignia bestimmt demnächst mal probe fahren, wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe, denn nächstes Jahr ist ein neues Auto fällig und der Insignia gefällt mir sowohl vom Design, der Verarbeitung und auch vom Preis.
> Zudem hat er nicht dieses "Rüpelfahrerimage" welches leider Audi, BMW und Mercedes an lastet.




Naja das Image mag schon da sein, da ich weiß das ich nicht so fahre und es mir eig. relativ egal ist was andere Verkehrsteilnehmer denken wenn sie das Auto sehen, (Image tchnisch) stört es mich nicht! Viel schlimmer finde ich die zumindest hier in Hamburg viel vertretene BMW klientel. Ich sag nur "krass digga ein BMWÄHH". Das hält mich ein wneig ab nen BMW zu kaufen. Zumal es den 535i Touring nur als Hecktriebler gibt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Naja das Image mag schon da sein, da ich weiß das ich nicht so fahre und es mir eig. relativ egal ist was andere Verkehrsteilnehmer denken wenn sie das Auto sehen, (Image tchnisch) stört es mich nicht! Viel schlimmer finde ich die zumindest hier in Hamburg viel vertretene BMW klientel. Ich sag nur "krass digga ein BMWÄHH". Das hält mich ein wneig ab nen BMW zu kaufen. Zumal es den 535i Touring nur als Hecktriebler gibt.


 
Das mit "krass digga ein BMWÄHH" ist ein Image, gegen welches BMW leider absolut machtlos ist  

Aber ich muss sagen, dass es mir sofort auffällt, wenn mal ein Audi-Fahrer vorbildlich fährt und darüber freue ich mich dann auch, auch wenn es nur sehr wenige sind


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Gut zu wissen. Aber recht hast du, wenn dann jemand gut und vorbildlich fährt, fällt es gleich umsomehr auf. 
Also ich halte das Image Problem bei BMW für, man könnte fast sagen, vernichtend.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Aber recht hast du, wenn dann jemand gut und vorbildlich fährt, fällt es gleich umsomehr auf.
> Also ich halte das Image Problem bei BMW für, man könnte fast sagen, vernichtend.


 
Das ist zwar sehr schade für BMW, aber diesbezüglich hast du vollkommen recht.

Um nochmal zum Insignia zu kommen...

http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=vjoslrcwvgpe

Eigentlich recht günstig die Angebote für einen gebrauchten Insignia. Ich glaube ich würde auch lieber die Limousine nehmen


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das ist zwar sehr schade für BMW, aber diesbezüglich hast du vollkommen recht.



Sicher schade ist es allemal. Nur ich glaube kaum das man sich sorgen machen muss. Man sieht ja genügend neue BMWs, insofern sollte es ihnen nicht allzusehr schaden.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Juli 2011)

Ach herrlich, wie hier mit Vorurteilen usw. um sich geworfen wird.. und wenn ihr dann einen 150.000 € 7er seht, heißt's bestimmt auch "Krasses BMWÄÄH" oder so.. 
Alte, verbastelte 3er - gerne. Aber abgesehen davon hat für mich kein einziger BMW mehr ein solches Image.. überhaupt, man kauft, was einem gefällt. Wenn man sich da groß nach Image's richtet - trauriges Leben muss man haben, immer darauf zu achten, bloß das richtige zu kaufen; was die Nachbarn wohl sonst denken würden...


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach herrlich, wie hier mit Vorurteilen usw. um sich geworfen wird.. und wenn ihr dann einen 150.000 € 7er seht, heißt's bestimmt auch "Krasses BMWÄÄH" oder so..
> Alte, verbastelte 3er - gerne. Aber abgesehen davon hat für mich kein einziger BMW mehr ein solches Image.. überhaupt, man kauft, was einem gefällt. Wenn man sich da groß nach Image's richtet - trauriges Leben muss man haben, immer darauf zu achten, bloß das richtige zu kaufen; was die Nachbarn wohl sonst denken würden...



Ich kann nur das wiedergeben was ich sehe und mitbekomme. Und auch wenn du es jetzt nicht wahrhaben willst aber es entspricht zumindest hier der wahrheit. Das gilt nicht nur für nen alten verbastelten 3er... Für den 7er sicher nicht, dafür umsomehr für 3er 5er und ein paar 6er. Da ich ein Stück weiter weg von HH wohne (30km) fällt es mir immer dann auf wenn ich in die Stadt fahre.
Wie ich vor einigen Posts aber schon erwähnt habe ist das 1. nur ein kleines Bsp. warum ich mir keinen BMW kaufen werde und 2. Das es mir egal ist was andere denken.
(bezogen auf die Aussagen des letzten deiner Sätze.)


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach herrlich, wie hier mit Vorurteilen usw. um sich geworfen wird.. und wenn ihr dann einen 150.000 € 7er seht, heißt's bestimmt auch "Krasses BMWÄÄH" oder so..
> Alte, verbastelte 3er - gerne. Aber abgesehen davon hat für mich kein einziger BMW mehr ein solches Image.. überhaupt, man kauft, was einem gefällt. Wenn man sich da groß nach Image's richtet - trauriges Leben muss man haben, immer darauf zu achten, bloß das richtige zu kaufen; was die Nachbarn wohl sonst denken würden...


 
Ich glaube du verwechselst da etwas. Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, dass ich kein Auto fahren will das ein schlechtes Image hat, weil ich mich selbst mit diesen Leuten nicht identifizieren will. Wenn ich Tag für Tag sehe wie sich z.B. immer die gleichen Autos im Straßenverkehr daneben benehmen und riskanten Bullshit auf der BAB abziehen, dadurch die Unfallrate steigt und die Autos somit in der Versicherung teurer werden, dann ist es doch wohl verständlich, dass ich keine lust mehr habe solch ein Fahrzeug selber zu fahren. Das kommt also aus meinem eigenem Interesse, das schlechte Image ist dabei dann eher nebensächlich, stört mich persönlich aber auch, weil ich die meisten Leute hasse die solche Autos fahren. Das sind meist irgendwelche Schlipsträger, die von Mutti und Papi alles in den A. geblasen bekommen haben und nun meinen sie könnten ihre Komplexe - die meisten von denen wurden wahrscheinlich in der Schule zu recht immer verprügelt - nun auf der BAB ausleben, denn in ihrem Auto fühlen sie sich stark und toll 

Mach erst einmal selber den Führerschein und fahr ein paar Jahre Auto und du wirst verstehen was ich meine, es sei denn du gehörst zu der Gruppe Menschen die ich so verachte, dann wird das natürlich nichts...


----------



## roadgecko (11. Juli 2011)

Also für den Preis finde ich den weder noch relativ teuer noch günstig. Sieht aus "wie ein ganz normales" Auto und hat kaum extras bzw. Ausstattung (auf das Autoscout angebot bezogen).
Und 116ps sind bei dem wohl auch ein bisschen mager wenn ich bedenke das der mit 12,90sec angegeben ist.

Mein Vater hat den Opel Astra H mit 1.6Liter motor und 115ps als Firmenwagen und da merke ich auch schon einen deutlichen unterschied (im negativem) zu meinem (Auch 115ps) Auto. Hubraum ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen. Außer man hat weniger gewicht oder Turbo/Kompressor. Es muss natürlich jeder selber wissen was er brauch und ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Mosed (11. Juli 2011)

Naja, man sieht auch besonders das, was man sehen will und erwartet.

Mir ist mein Fabrikat usw. nie aufgefallen - jetzt fahre ich selber damit und mir fällt es auch auf, wenn ich den im Strassenverkehr sehe, was recht häufig passiert.

Du erwartest aggressiv fahrende Audi, BMW, Mercedes und deshalb fällt es dir besonders auf, wenn du einen siehst. Dabei gibts die bei allen Marken - man sollte den Marktanteil und die Zulassungsstatisik dabei im Auge behalten. BMW, Audi und Mercedes bilden zusammen 17% des Fahrzeugbestands in D, z.B. Renault aber nur 5,2% Da ist es klar, dass du weniger aggressiv fahrende Renaults siehst... 
Automobil/Tabellen und Grafiken

Und dann muss man natürlich noch aggressiv fahren können. Mit nem untermotorisierten Fahrzeug bleibt da ja fast nur scharfes bremsen und rücksichtloses Spurwechseln über. Und um mal bei den Vorurteilen zu bleiben: Zweiteres ist das besondere Können von Kleinwagenfahrern. 

Nein, ich muss sagen mir fällt in allen Bereichen rücksichtsloses Fahren auf. Klar sind es eher die hochmotorisieren Premiummodelle, die einem auf der Autobahn dicht auffahren, das können aber auch Kleinwagen sehr gut, je nach Geschwindigkeit halt...
Und Selbstreflektion ist auch immer gut - jeder macht mal ein bescheuertes Manöver im Strassenverkehr. Manche halt ein paar mehr davon.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also für den Preis finde ich den weder noch  relativ teuer noch günstig. Sieht aus "wie ein ganz normales" Auto und  hat kaum extras bzw. Ausstattung (auf das Autoscout angebot bezogen).
> Und 116ps sind bei dem wohl auch ein bisschen mager wenn ich bedenke das der mit 12,90sec angegeben ist.
> 
> Mein  Vater hat den Opel Astra H mit 1.6Liter motor und 115ps als Firmenwagen  und da merke ich auch schon einen deutlichen unterschied (im negativem)  zu meinem (Auch 115ps) Auto. Hubraum ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen.  Außer man hat weniger gewicht oder Turbo/Kompressor. Es muss natürlich  jeder selber wissen was er brauch und ausgeben möchte.



Ich denke schon, dass 115PS ausreichend sind um spritsparend von A nach B zu kommen. Ich bin schon lange aus dem Alter raus, in dem ich mir und anderen etwas beweisen muss, indem ich sinnlos durch die Gegend heize, das Benzin wird halt auch nicht günstiger


----------



## Balomanja (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass 115PS ausreichend sind um spritsparend von A nach B zu kommen. Ich bin schon lange aus dem Alter raus, in dem ich mir und anderen etwas beweisen muss, indem ich sinnlos durch die Gegend heize, das Benzin wird halt auch nicht günstiger



Wenn wir ehrlich sind: Sobald sich eine gute und sichere Gelegenheit auf einer offenen BAB bietet fahren wir auch deutlich schneller...Und manchmal auch so schnell es eben geht. Wohl aber eher weil spaß macht und nicht um schneller von A nach B zu gelangen 
Ich muss mir eingestehen das ich ab und zu immernoch recht aggresiv fahre. Aber ich nötige dabei niemanden!


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg macht es mittlerweile keinen Spaß mehr schnell zu fahren. Zum einen ist es mehr ein Acker, als eine Autobahn und zum anderen wirst du sowieso wieder schnell ausgebremst, weil der nächste LKW-Fahrer meint einen anderen LKW mit 1km/h mehr überholen zu müssen, oder irgend eine anderer PKW übernimmt diese Aufgabe


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Oha, die Ärmsten. Hoffentlich wurde niemand ernsthaft verletzt!


 
Ferien?


----------



## roadgecko (11. Juli 2011)

Für die einen ist es ein hobby und für die anderen ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, das ist bei vielen sachen so.

Als ich heute wieder einen Focus RS gesehn habe dachte ich mir auch nur geil  Ich kenn aber auch leute denen das egal ist


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2011)

Focus RS? Bei uns beim Händler stehen zwei Giftgrüne rum. Schon seit bestimmt nem Jahr. Kein Plan, warum die Keiner kauft. Vielleicht die Unterhaltskosten.


----------



## Dr. Cox (11. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Focus RS? Bei uns beim Händler stehen zwei Giftgrüne rum. Schon seit bestimmt nem Jahr. Kein Plan, warum die Keiner kauft. Vielleicht die Unterhaltskosten.


 
Was will der Händler denn für die beiden?


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:
			
		

> Was will der Händler denn für die beiden?



Kein plan. Hinfahren und gucken is mir zu stressig. Vielleicht ma bei Gelegenheit...


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juli 2011)

das sind doch mega-prollkisten. Mich wunderts ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum die niemand kauft. Genau die der Subaru WRX STI, absolute prollkiste. Ich weiss nicht wer so ein teil ernsthaft auf der strasse bewegen will ^^ Mir wär das peinlich, denn die leistung nach der sie aussehen, bringen sie halt bei weitem nicht


----------



## watercooled (11. Juli 2011)

Aber der Focus RS ist keine Prollkiste...
 Der ist einfach nur Göttlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

Gut anschieben tun sie aber.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Juli 2011)

jo, aber nicht so gut wie sie es vermuten lassen durch ihre optik. Ein  Auto im bereich vom 200-300 PS muss meiner meinung nach einfach nicht auf dicke hose machen, sondern eher im understatement bereich wirken, wie z.B. ein GTI oder R.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2011)

Ihre leistung bringen die dinger sicher. Den focus wuerde ich auch nicht kaufen. Der STi wohl eher. Wobei mir der aktuelle nicht kompromislos genug ist. Aber tolle autos sind natuerlich beide.


----------



## Freeak (12. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Genau die der Subaru WRX STI, absolute prollkiste. Ich weiss nicht wer so ein teil ernsthaft auf der strasse bewegen will ^^ Mir wär das peinlich, denn die leistung nach der sie aussehen, bringen sie halt bei weitem nicht


 
Erzähl keinen Schmarn. Der Subaru Impreza ist ein Optisch sehr Ansprechendes Fahrzeg, außerdem wenn du 1x 4 Zylinder und deren Boxerlied gehört hast kann dich fast nur noch was Größeres wie nen V10 Befriedigen (Lambo).
Es ist wie immer ne Geschmacksfrage. Aber ich finde das Spoilerwerk einfach nur genial, Understaitment muss man in einem deratigen Auto nicht haben, eher Selbstvertrauen. Und ich finde es gut wenn man bei einem Auto gleich die Herkunft erkennt und man daraun keinen Hehl draus macht, zumal Worte wie: Subaru, Impreza, WRX und STI einfach nur mit dem einen Wort RALLY Assoziert werden können.

Und 280 PS und nen Boxer Sprechen für sich.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mach erst einmal selber den Führerschein und fahr ein paar Jahre Auto und du wirst verstehen was ich meine, es sei denn du gehörst zu der Gruppe Menschen die ich so verachte, dann wird das natürlich nichts...


 
Ich fahre seit knapp 3 Jahren, .. und bisher ist mir noch absolut gar nichts aufgefallen. 
Das hängt zum einen damit zusammen, dass ich jeden Fahrer als eine Einzelperson sehe, und mehr auf deren Fahrweise und Verhalten schaue, als auf das Auto - somit habe ich keine Vorurteile, was deren Fahrweise angeht, sondern quasi nur einen "Wegweiser", der mit dem tatsächlichen Fahrverhalten verglichen wird, und schon weiß ich genau, mit wem ich es zu tun habe (klingt kompliziert, ist aber so.. irgendwie ), und andererseits damit, dass ich eh zu den Linkespurfahrern gehöre, bzw. eher zügig unterwegs bin, sodass andere Autofahrer eher schnell im Rückspiegel erscheinen. (Zügig fahren bitte nicht mit Rasen verwechseln, so überhole ich z.B. auf Landstraßen kaum (Zeitgewinn steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Risiko, hat der ADAC ja auch eindrucksvoll bewiesen), usw.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Erzähl keinen Schmarn. Der Subaru Impreza ist ein Optisch sehr Ansprechendes Fahrzeg, außerdem wenn du 1x 4 Zylinder und deren Boxerlied gehört hast kann dich fast nur noch was Größeres wie nen V10 Befriedigen (Lambo).


 
Machen wir hier Späßchen oder was? Der Subaru ist an Hässlichkeit kaum in Worte zu fassen, nur die abartig schlechten Verkaufszahlen sprechen hier eine klare Sprache. Mit so einem Ding würde ich mich nicht zum Kunden trauen, die würden denken das ich nicht alle Latten am Zaun hätte  .
Wenn man sich sowas kauft um an einer Rally teil zu nehmen, dann kann ich das verstehen. Aber für den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr geht das mal garnicht.

Und mit deinem V10 Spruch disqualifizierst du dich ein wenig selbst. Klingt so als ob du noch nicht gerade die Fülle an Fahrzeugen gefahren bist, die der Markt hergibt.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2011)

der subaru und haesslich? sollte doch jedem selbst ueberlassen sein, dass zu bewerten. nicht jeder ist genoetigt, mit dem auto zum kunden zu fahren. manche bewegen/waehlen ihr auto auch ganz zum spass. ganz zwanglos ohne irgendwelchen kunden gefallen zu muessen. 

Ich persoenlich assoziiere nen audi tt cabrio mit vollreifen, gelangweiligten hausfrauen aufem weg zur fusspflege. in so n ding wuerd ich vor meinem fufzigsten noch nich ma reinkaXXen. 

aber zumindest erkenne ich nicht die notwendigkeit meine meinung jedem auf die nase zu binden. soll doch wer will subaru halt und halt wer will audi oder whatever. immer solche nicklichkeiten...


----------



## Balomanja (12. Juli 2011)

Scholle, sicher hast du recht. Es ist wie schon die ganze Zeit viele hier immer wieder runter prädigen, alles Geschmacksache. Jeder soll das fahren womit er glücklich ist/wird. 
Aber genauso darf man seine eigene Meinung vertreten. Ob das jetzt bei Subarus ist oder bei nem Lambo. Ich finde auch das  der Subaru  keine schönheit ist, "verbieten" will und kann ich das Auto ja aber auch garnicht. 
Zumal für viele ja schon ein praktischer Nutzen hinter einem Auto steht. Wie gerne würde ich nen R8 fahren, das wäre ja mein absoluter Traum  nur kann ich den nicht fahren. Wo sollen Frau und Kinder hin? Das Gepäck usw.
Autos rein zum Spaß sind schon ein gewisser Luxus. Ich denke die meisten hier haben ein Auto vorallem aus einem praktischen Grund, sind aber sagen wir leidenschaftliche Autofahrer. Das schließt sich ja keineswegs aus. 

@ Freeak: Meine meinung zum Boxer: Das darf nur Porsche   (nicht zu ernst nehmen)


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> der subaru und haesslich? sollte doch jedem selbst ueberlassen sein, dass zu bewerten. nicht jeder ist genoetigt, mit dem auto zum kunden zu fahren. manche bewegen/waehlen ihr auto auch ganz zum spass. ganz zwanglos ohne irgendwelchen kunden gefallen zu muessen.



Also soll jedem gefallen was er mag?



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich persoenlich assoziiere nen audi tt cabrio mit vollreifen, gelangweiligten hausfrauen aufem weg zur fusspflege. in so n ding wuerd ich vor meinem fufzigsten noch nich ma reinkaXXen.



Aber auf Hilfsschülerniveau, ein typisches "Vera am Mittag": "Guck *disch* doch an"  .
Nur am Rande erwähnt, der TT gilt als Design Ikone, wem das auch immer was bedeuten mag.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> aber zumindest erkenne ich nicht die notwendigkeit meine meinung jedem auf die nase zu binden. soll doch wer will subaru halt und halt wer will audi oder whatever. immer solche nicklichkeiten...


 
Sorry mein Fehler, wie konnte ich nur in einem Auto Thread meine Meinung zu einem Auto sagen. Auch noch einem welches sich aus keiner "Top 100 der hässlichsten Autos aller Zeiten" raus halten kann  .


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2011)

In Sanitaerkreisen gilt die Geberit AquqClean 8000 plus WC-Komplettanlage auch als "Design Ikone". Auf solche Plattitueden is nix zu geben. Aber, wie ich deiner Aussage entnehme, gehen wir hier d'accord. 

Vera wer?


----------



## Freeak (12. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry mein Fehler, wie konnte ich nur in einem Auto Thread meine Meinung zu einem Auto sagen. Auch noch einem welches sich aus keiner "Top 100 der hässlichsten Autos aller Zeiten" raus halten kann  .


 
Es ist nun man einfach so das jeder andere Ansprüche an sein Auto Stellt. Egal ob in Karosserie, Leistung oder auch nicht zu Unterschätzen so Banal es klingen mag der Kofferaum. Was hat man von nem 100.000 Euro Auto wenn noch nichmal ne Kiste Bier reinpasst?

Und in meinen Augen ist der Subaru Ein geiles Auto, er hat alles was ich mag und brauche, Großes Flügelwerk auffm Arsch? Check! Geile Krarosserie? Check" Ordentlichen Sound? Check! Ordentlichen Antrieb der auch im Winter was reißt (Allrad) Check! Ordentlich Dimensionierten Kofferraum? Check!

Und sicherlich bin ich noch nicht viel Gefahren, aber das was ich gefahren bin reicht mir auch aus.(Ford Fiesta, Citoen C2, Seat Toledo, Nissan Sunny/Primera, Opel Vectra/Astra,BMW 1ser, Toyota Corolla, VW Golf V) Ich muss keine 100 Autos gefahren sein um ein Auto zu finden was mich Anspricht. Sei es nun von den Fahrleistungen oder eben der Karosse.


----------



## Dr. Cox (12. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Machen wir hier Späßchen oder was? Der  Subaru ist an Hässlichkeit kaum in Worte zu fassen, nur die abartig  schlechten Verkaufszahlen sprechen hier eine klare Sprache. Mit so einem  Ding würde ich mich nicht zum Kunden trauen, die würden denken das ich  nicht alle Latten am Zaun hätte  .



Weißt du wirklich was die Kunden, oder die Leute hier über dich denken? 

Ich sage es mal so, das Aussehen eines Autos und dessen Gefallen liegt immer in der subjektiven Sichtweise des jeweiligen Betrachters. Um es dir mal einfacher zu erklären - du hälst dich selbst für ganz toll und findest dich sicherlich super, ich und einige andere z.B. hassen dich und deine Art. Verstehst du was ich damit meine. 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man sich sowas kauft um  an einer Rally teil zu nehmen, dann kann ich das verstehen. Aber für  den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr geht das mal garnicht.



Du auf der Straße, so etwas geht ja mal auch gar nicht, um das mal mit deinen Worten zu sagen. Wenn so ein aufgeblasener Prolet mit seinem TT bei mir vor der Tür halten würde, dann würde ich den gleich wieder nach Hause schicken. keine Ahnung was du für Kunden anfährst, aber wenn die das was du hier im Forum von dir gibst mal lesen würden, dann würden die dich auch wieder nach Hause schicken! 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und mit  deinem V10 Spruch disqualifizierst du dich ein wenig selbst. Klingt so  als ob du noch nicht gerade die Fülle an Fahrzeugen gefahren bist, die  der Markt hergibt.



Vielleicht haben ihm seine Eltern nicht jedes Auto in den A. geblasen, oder aber einen Batzen Geld hinterlassen, wie es bei dir der Fall zu sein scheint. Du bist ja so etwas besseres als alle anderen hier 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also soll jedem gefallen was er mag?



Nein, es soll immer jedem gefallen was *du* magst 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur am Rande erwähnt, der TT gilt als Design Ikone, wem das auch immer was bedeuten mag.


 
Vielleicht für dich, ich finde den TT auch häßlich, ganz besonders weil Leute wie du ihn fahren.




Balomanja schrieb:


> Autos rein zum Spaß sind schon ein  gewisser Luxus. Ich denke die meisten hier haben ein Auto vorallem aus  einem praktischen Grund, sind aber sagen wir leidenschaftliche  Autofahrer. Das schließt sich ja keineswegs aus.



Da hast du recht, wenn es nur um den Spaßfaktor gehen würde, dann würden wahrscheinlich viele auch ein anderes Auto fahren. Du würdest sicherlich auch ein etwas kleineres und sportlicheres Auto als deinen A6 fahren, geht aber wegen der Familie schlecht, wie du bereits gesagt hast. Würde ich nicht so weite Strecken fahren und immer auf den Spritverbrauch achten müssen, dann würde ich sicherlich noch meinen Golf V5 fahren 

PS: ITpassion und seines Gleichen sind z.B. ein entscheidender Grund für mich keinen Audi zu kaufen, obwohl es schon gute Autos sind. Aber ich habe halt solch einen hass auf diese Leute, dass es einfach nicht geht. Du z.B. scheinst eine Ausnahme zu sein, was dieses Cliente betrifft und das finde ich gut


----------



## Balomanja (12. Juli 2011)

Leute kommt ma wieder runter..... Man man man wie ihr hier wegen sowas regelrecht "abgeht"  
Außerdem geht das ganze gerade echt 



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, wenn es nur um den Spaßfaktor gehen würde, dann würden  wahrscheinlich viele auch ein anderes Auto fahren. Du würdest  sicherlich auch ein etwas kleineres und sportlicheres Auto als deinen A6  fahren, geht aber wegen der Familie schlecht, wie du bereits gesagt  hast. Würde ich nicht so weite Strecken fahren und immer auf den  Spritverbrauch achten müssen, dann würde ich sicherlich noch meinen Golf  V5 fahren
> 
> PS: ITpassion und seines Gleichen sind z.B. ein entscheidender Grund für  mich keinen Audi zu kaufen, obwohl es schon gute Autos sind. Aber ich  habe halt solch einen hass auf diese Leute, dass es einfach nicht geht.  Du z.B. scheinst eine Ausnahme zu sein, was dieses Cliente betrifft und  das finde ich gut



Ich versuche eigentlich nur alles etwas distanziert zu betrachten und möglichst subjektiv zu antworten. Villeicht hast du recht und ich gehöre villeicht weniger zur Sorte aggresiver Autofahrer , mag aber auch am Alter liegen.... ich denke mal das ich hier eher zu den alten Säcken zähle.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juli 2011)

Ich antworte normalerweise nicht auf deine unqualifizierten Beiträge, aber ich will mal nicht so sein....



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Weißt du wirklich was die Kunden, oder die Leute hier über dich denken?



Da ich keine Werbung mache und nur von Empfehlungen lebe, wird es nicht das Schlechteste sein.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so, das Aussehen eines Autos und dessen Gefallen liegt immer in der subjektiven Sichtweise des jeweiligen Betrachters. Um es dir mal einfacher zu erklären - du hälst dich selbst für ganz toll und findest dich sicherlich super, ich und einige andere z.B. hassen dich und deine Art. Verstehst du was ich damit meine.



Was ich von mir halte, gebe ich hier nicht zum Besten, wir reden hier von Autos ?!
Was meinst du mit "deiner Art"? Leute die sich alles selbst erarbeitet haben und sich darüber freuen?



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Du auf der Straße, so etwas geht ja mal auch gar nicht, um das mal mit deinen Worten zu sagen. Wenn so ein aufgeblasener Prolet mit seinem TT bei mir vor der Tür halten würde, dann würde ich den gleich wieder nach Hause schicken. keine Ahnung was du für Kunden anfährst, aber wenn die das was du hier im Forum von dir gibst mal lesen würden, dann würden die dich auch wieder nach Hause schicken!



Wenn du mich mit Prolet meinst, dann kennst du  mich definitv nicht. Ansonsten supporte ich nur Unternehmen und da wurde ich noch nie wegeschickt. Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen wieder einen neuen Kunden (auf Empfehlung) aquriert, jetzt habe ich ein weiteres Unternehmen mit rund 100 Mitarbeitern auf meiner Liste, welche annähernd täglich Leistungen bei uns einkaufen.
Dich als Privatperson würde ich nicht beliefern, da EDV Dienstleistungen auf professionellem Niveau für Endkunden viel zu teuer sind.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben ihm seine Eltern nicht jedes Auto in den A. geblasen, oder aber einen Batzen Geld hinterlassen, wie es bei dir der Fall zu sein scheint. Du bist ja so etwas besseres als alle anderen hier



Auch wenn es nicht in dein Weltbild paßt aber man kann sich alles selbst erarbeiten ohne Geld von anderen Leuten. OK, meine Eltern haben mir 500,- DM zu meinem ersten Auto dazu gegeben. Aber das kann es wohl kaum sein warum du mich anpöbelst.
Ich bin nicht besser als irgendwer. Darum geht es auch hier in keinem Thread. Aber wenn es dir damit besser geht, kannst du gerne denken das ich besser als du wäre.



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Vielleicht für dich, ich finde den TT auch häßlich, ganz besonders weil Leute wie du ihn fahren.



Na dann....habe ich genau die richtige Wahl getroffen  .



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> PS: ITpassion und seines Gleichen sind z.B. ein entscheidender Grund für mich keinen Audi zu kaufen, obwohl es schon gute Autos sind. Aber ich habe halt solch einen hass auf diese Leute, dass es einfach nicht geht. Du z.B. scheinst eine Ausnahme zu sein, was dieses Cliente betrifft und das finde ich gut


 
Dann wird es mit Marken aber irgendwann eng. Ich persönlich bin 0% markentreu. Bisher "blockiere" ich dann für dich Audi, BMW, Skoda und VW. Und bei jedem weiteren Kauf könnten weitere Marken für dich rausfallen  .


----------



## Zoon (12. Juli 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> ein großes Auto macht schon Spaß, aber im  Stadtverkehr langt auch ein Daihatsu Cuore (und selbst auf der BAB kann  man damit links fahren, wenn auf 100km/h begrenzt ist). Als Stadtmensch  frag ich mich immer, wo man ein großes Auto unterbringt (mal  Stellplatzpreise in München gesehen)?!



Klar in ner Stadt wie Berlin würde ich mir auch überlegen ob ein Auto  wirklich Sinn macht. Man findet da meistens innerhalb 5 Minuten ne ÖPNV  Möglichkeit oder nimmt halt das Fahrrad. Und für ein paar seltenere  Fälle (nachts nach Konzert nach Hause) geht auch ein Taxi was im  "Unterhalt" immer noch billiger ist als ein eigenes KFZ in der  Großstadt, vorallem da man sich ja meistens den Taxenpreis eh mit  mehreren Mitfahren noch teilen kann.

Bzw. könnte man sich locker so ne kleine Spaßmaschine für Trackdays unterhalten. Das man im Normalalltagsverkehr ein ganz großes Auto vom Platzangebot her braucht ist eher selten.

Opel Insignia ist nicht shlecht, hat nur ein Gewichtsproblem, der OPC wiegt irgendwas um 2 Tonnen, die anderen auch so rund 1600 da ist mit nem 115 PS Motor nicht viel zu holen. Vorallem das die kleineren Maschinen noch Sauger sind. Mit Turbo und DI hat Opel tatsächlich ein wenig verschlafen (bzw. müssen die halt den Klump von GM verbauen  ).


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Klar in ner Stadt wie Berlin würde ich mir auch überlegen ob ein Auto  wirklich Sinn macht. Man findet da meistens innerhalb 5 Minuten ne ÖPNV  Möglichkeit oder nimmt halt das Fahrrad. Und für ein paar seltenere  Fälle (nachts nach Konzert nach Hause) geht auch ein Taxi was im  "Unterhalt" immer noch billiger ist als ein eigenes KFZ in der  Großstadt, vorallem da man sich ja meistens den Taxenpreis eh mit  mehreren Mitfahren noch teilen kann.
> 
> Bzw. könnte man sich locker so ne kleine Spaßmaschine für Trackdays unterhalten. Das man im Normalalltagsverkehr ein ganz großes Auto vom Platzangebot her braucht ist eher selten.


 
Hier in Nürnberg sagen sie am Wochenende durch, in welchen Parkhäusern es noch Restplätze gibt und man kann mitlerweile in einem Parkhaus online Stellplätze vorbestellen - wenn im Radio gesagt wird: "so, das wars, das Parkleitsystem meldet, die Stadt ist voll" macht es nicht viel Sinn, mit dem Auto sich auf den Weg zu machen. Zuhause ist es nicht das Problem, da hab ich auch meinen Stellplatz.

Und für längere Strecken bin ich auf Flug + Mietwagen vor Ort umgestiegen (wenn ich vor Ort ein Auto brauche). Will aber niemandem sein Auto schlecht reden und habe auch durchaus Verständnis für Fahrer der oberen Mittelklasse.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Das mit "krass digga ein BMWÄHH" ist ein Image, gegen welches BMW leider absolut machtlos ist


War bei mir in der Tat mit ein Grund den E36 zu ignorieren(kombiniert mit der Tatsache dass er nicht nur von anderen verschandelt wird sondern man auch kaum selbst noch ein unverbasteltes Modell bekommt). 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Naja, man sieht auch besonders das, was man sehen will und erwartet.
> 
> Mir ist mein Fabrikat usw. nie aufgefallen - jetzt fahre ich selber damit und mir fällt es auch auf, wenn ich den im Strassenverkehr sehe, was recht häufig passiert.


Dito. Ist wirklich komisch, aber sobald man sie erwartet gibt es selbst von relativ seltenen Marken plötzlich zig Autos.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dito. Ist wirklich komisch, aber sobald man sie erwartet gibt es selbst von relativ seltenen Marken plötzlich zig Autos.



Ich war mal in ein Mädel verliebt, die fuhr so nen pissebeutelgelben (champagner) Colt. Jedenfalls hab ich plötzlich nur noch diese Autos gesehen. Vermutlich gabs immer schon so viele, nur hatte sich eben in Kombination mit dem Verliebtsein mein Fokus verschoben. Und bumm, die welt war bunt, äh pissgelb. 

Jedenfalls waren wir dann drei Jahre zusammen, und selbst heute, noch ca. 10 Jahre später fallen mir gelegentlich diese champagnerfarbenen alten Mitsubishi Colt auf. Wäre da nie was gewesen würde ich die Autos garnicht bemerken. So zeigt sich sehr schön, wie selektiv Wahrnehmung ist.


----------



## Balomanja (12. Juli 2011)

Heute was schönes gefunden.
Hätte ich ja gerne.. Villeicht nicht in blau, aber sonst 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juli 2011)

Ja, nettes Auto. 
Für mich fehlen da  zwei Türen. Man mag die hinteren Türen selten brauchen, aber wenn sie benötigt werden, nervt die Nicht-Existenz. 
Aber als Zweitwagen ist so ein Zweitürer in Ordnung.


----------



## Balomanja (12. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, nettes Auto.
> Für mich fehlen da  zwei Türen. Man mag die hinteren Türen selten brauchen, aber wenn sie benötigt werden, nervt die Nicht-Existenz.
> Aber als Zweitwagen ist so ein Zweitürer in Ordnung.


 

Nen RS5 würd würd ich doch immer nehmen, auch wenn ich schon 4 Autos hätte


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Juli 2011)

Gerade so ein Spaß-Auto würde ich unbedingt in Blau nehmen - sieht einfach (wie auf dem Foto) Bombe aus. 

Wäre es dir zu auffällig oder wie? Dann solltest du vielleicht darüber nachdenken, überhaupt keinen RS5 zu fahren..


----------



## Balomanja (12. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gerade so ein Spaß-Auto würde ich unbedingt in Blau nehmen - sieht einfach (wie auf dem Foto) Bombe aus.
> 
> Wäre es dir zu auffällig oder wie? Dann solltest du vielleicht darüber nachdenken, überhaupt keinen RS5 zu fahren..



Nö mag Blau nicht sonderlich..... weiß es grad nicht. Aber anders als bei meinem Dicken kein Schwarz. Villeicht was noch aufälligeres wie Weiß, ich hab jetzt schon viele weiße A/S und auch ein Rs5 in weiß gesehen, das finde ich passt da ganz gut! 
Ja Weiß würd ich nehmen + Optikpaket in schwarz und den dunklen RS Felgen.


----------



## AeroX (12. Juli 2011)

Auch wenns ein A4 war, meine fahrschule hatn S4 in orange, mit schwarzen felgen. Das ding ist bombe


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Juli 2011)

Foto!


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juli 2011)

Bei mir in der Fahrschule gibt es den neuen SLK  (gut IT wird er nicht gefallen - ich würde mir ihn allerdings auch nicht kaufen)

Ich kann gerne mal ein Foto machen...


----------



## Falk (13. Juli 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Fahrschule gibt es den neuen SLK  (gut IT wird er nicht gefallen - ich würde mir ihn allerdings auch nicht kaufen)
> 
> Ich kann gerne mal ein Foto machen...


 
Wo wird denn da der Fahrprüfer ungebracht? Oder müssen während der Prüfung nicht mehr Prüfer und Fahrlehrer (+ Fahrschüler natürlich) mit dabei sein?


----------



## computertod (13. Juli 2011)

vielleicht wird er ja nur für einzelne Fahrten und nicht für Prüfungen genutzt?


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juli 2011)

Nein der wird nur für Autobahnfahrten genutzt. 

Ansonsten gibt es eine A-Klasse


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juli 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Fahrschule gibt es den neuen SLK  (gut IT wird er nicht gefallen - ich würde mir ihn allerdings auch nicht kaufen)


 
Ich finde ihn sehr hübsch, sehr bequem, ordentlich Platz und nur Motor-/ Getriebekombinationen die ich geschenkt nicht haben wollen würde  .


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Auch wenns ein A4 war, meine fahrschule hatn S4 in orange, mit schwarzen felgen. Das ding ist bombe


 
bei mir wars ein blauer kadett. hammer!


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2011)

Meine Fahrschule war damals in nem 1er BMW, echt tolles Auto. 

Und ich hab das Vergnügen jeden Tag den S5 in Schwarz zu sehen^^

Btw habe ich gestern einen neuen BMW gesehen. Ist der neue 5er als Kombi gewesen. Ist der überhaupt schon auf dem Markt?

Edit: Der hier, nur mit verdunkelten Scheinwerfern hinten und tiefer.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Türlich ist der auf dem (leasing-, mittlerweile afaik aber auch so)Markt. Wie sollte der bei uns sonst vor der Haustür stehen?


----------



## SaPass (13. Juli 2011)

Es muss doch einfach blöd sein, aus nem S4 dann ins eigene Auto/das der Eltern umzusteigen.

Ich bin Golf V Plus gefahren, 1.9TDI. Oder mal eine C-Klasse. Auch ein Diesel, um die 100PS wie der Golf. Kann mich da nicht beklagen. Das sind meist die Standardautos, die man so sieht.
Wobei ich jetzt ab und an auch Fahrschulen mit VW Tiguan oder BMW X1 sehe.
Aber in der Fahrschule weiß man meist noch nicht ein gutes Auto zu schätzen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2011)

mein fahrschulkadett hatte so um die 75 dieselPS. war die hoelle und stank. aber da ich damals ueberhaupt kejn bock auf autofahren oder fuehrerschein machen hatte, wars mir relativ egal, in was fuer ner schuessel ich da rumgefahren bin.


----------



## AeroX (13. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Foto!


 
Es war der hier :http://www.alkivar.com/AUDI/Hot Cars/Orange RS4/07_audi_rs4_1.jpg

Aber halt nur der neue also bj 11/2010. Mit facelift also und nur ein S4 kein RS4 wie auf dem foto . Und halt schwarze felgen.. nur die farbe ist komplett identisch. 

mfg


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2011)

Dieses Orange hat das Auto der Jungs, die hier einmal die Woche morgens den Müll abholen auch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Es war der hier :http://www.alkivar.com/AUDI/Hot Cars/Orange RS4/07_audi_rs4_1.jpg


 
Cool, die gleichen Winterräder habe ich auch (nur halt in schön , statt dunkel).
Aber bei der Farbe muss ich immer daran denken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cpnnzhimjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zoon (13. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Für mich fehlen da  zwei Türen.



Wie wärs mitn S5 Sportback


----------



## Balomanja (13. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wie wärs mitn S5 Sportback


 
Der hätte aber "nur" den 3.0TFSI mit 333PS, statt den 450PS des V8....mhhh


----------



## ich558 (13. Juli 2011)

Hey, weis jemand ob man irgentwo nachsehen kann wieviel Modelle eines bestimmten Autos in DE zugelassen sind oder fällt das unter Datenschutz? Hab gerade eine GRIP Folge gesehen laut der in DE nur eine Hand voll 911 GT3 RS sind


----------



## AeroX (13. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Cool, die gleichen Winterräder habe ich auch (nur halt in schön , statt dunkel).
> Aber bei der Farbe muss ich immer daran denken:


 
 Schönes Auto ist es trotzdem


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hey, weis jemand ob man irgentwo nachsehen kann wieviel Modelle eines bestimmten Autos in DE zugelassen sind oder fällt das unter Datenschutz? Hab gerade eine GRIP Folge gesehen laut der in DE nur eine Hand voll 911 GT3 RS sind


 Hab mich nicht ganz durchgeklickt, aber beim Amt findet man ziemlich viel:
KBA Statistik


----------



## ich558 (13. Juli 2011)

Ist auf jede Fall eine gute Seite aber nach speziellen Modellen kann man leider niergends suchen und andere interessante Tabellen würden was kosten (wtf!). In meinem Dorf fährt nämlich jemand einen Murcielago LP 650 Roadster von dem nur 50 Stück gebaut werden und da interessiert mich wieviel deutschlandweit davon zugelassen sind


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine GRIP Folge gesehen laut der in DE nur eine Hand voll 911 GT3 RS sind


 
Des hätt ich jetzt nicht erwartet...


----------



## Zoon (14. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Der hätte aber "nur" den 3.0TFSI mit 333PS, statt den 450PS des V8....mhhh


 
Die alten Sauger V8 S5 hatten wimre 354PS. Die paar Pferdchen weniger macht der Kompressor V6 bestimmt locker anderswo wett.


----------



## Balomanja (14. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die alten Sauger V8 S5 hatten wimre 354PS. Die paar Pferdchen weniger macht der Kompressor V6 bestimmt locker anderswo wett.



Den V8 hatte der S5 als Coupe. Der Sportback, wie oben geschrieben hatte doch den 3.0TFSI. Da bin ich mir grad zimlich sicher. 
Wo wir grad beim A5 usw. sind, wie gefällt euch das Facelift? Ist ja schon nen Tag zu sehen auf Audi.de. Mich überzeugt es nicht ganz.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim A5 usw. sind, wie gefällt euch das Facelift? Ist ja schon nen Tag zu sehen auf Audi.de. Mich überzeugt es nicht ganz.


 
Krass  .
Den muss ich haben. Werde meinen Händler gleich mal kontaktieren !!!


----------



## Balomanja (14. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Krass  .
> Den muss ich haben. Werde meinen Händler gleich mal kontaktieren !!!


 
Das ging schnell  Naja bei mir wie immer, über den A6 habe ich Anfangs auch gemeckert. Ich muss ihn mal in echt sehen.
Aber umso länger ich mir den Facelift A5 ansehe desto besser gefällt er mir.  Nur ist es wie so oft nicht die gesuchte Fahrzeugklasse.

@IT: Berichte mir dann mal was für ein Modell du gewählt hast bzw. welcher Motor.


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2011)

Ich find den auch geil. Vor allem die Seitenlinie hats mir angetan. Erinnert irgendwie an alte Musclecars.


----------



## Zoon (14. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Den V8 hatte der S5 als Coupe. Der Sportback, wie oben geschrieben hatte doch den 3.0TFSI. Da bin ich mir grad zimlich sicher.
> Wo wir grad beim A5 usw. sind, wie gefällt euch das Facelift? Ist ja schon nen Tag zu sehen auf Audi.de. Mich überzeugt es nicht ganz.



Jetzt nach dem Facelift haben alle S5 Karosserievarianten dern Kompressor V6. Von den 450 PS was du oben gepostet hast das betrifft den RS5. Wobei ich mir dünke ob bei Motor überhaupt welche vorhanden sind die die 450 PS auch in echt erreichen (besonders gut gehende Exemplare für die Presse augenommen - da sind sich aber alle Hersteller gleich ...). Zumindest beim RS4 gabs da ne Zeit lang gewisse Unterschiede zwischen Soll und Haben 

Ansonsten under der Bedingung wenn nur ein Audi zur Wahl Stünde könnte ich mich mit nem S5 Sportback oder kommenden S7 durchaus anfreunden. Letzterer, bzw. überhaupt die A7 sehen in echt durchaus viel besser aus als auf nem JPG .

Zudem sehe ich die großen Sportbacks doch irgendwie als Nachfolger vom alten Audi 100/200 Avant - war ja auch mehr großes Fließheck mit 5 Türen als ein Kombi - ja was heute marketingdeutsch als Coupe mit 4 Türen verhökert wird hieß damals einfach "Fließheck" ,. Coupe ist für mich nach wie vor "Eng geschnitten, 2 Türen + Heckklappe".


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2011)

hmmm
Ich finde ihn nicht mehr schön.
Der alte A5 ist meines Empfindens nach schöner .
Der TT gefällt mir aber derzeit bei Audi am besten


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juli 2011)

ich find den TT ultra langweilig, der sieht viel zu zahm aus, da find ich den RCZ wesentlich besser gelungen 
Der einzige Audi der mir gefällt ist der R8V10 und der A7 Sportsback


----------



## watercooled (14. Juli 2011)

Der ist dezent, nicht langweilig


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juli 2011)

aber ein auto, was der TT sein will, nnämlich ein Roadster, ist nicht dezent  Man sieht aber halt auch einfach viel zu viel von den rundgelutschten schüsseln, als dass er ein hingucker wäre...


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juli 2011)

Schau dir mal einen klassischen kleinen Roadster an und dann sag mir was daran nicht dezent ist  .
Offen fährt man weil es Spaß macht(siehe Golf Cabrio Werbung) und nicht weil man auffallen will.


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ja nur gesagt das Ich den TT für mich als schönsten Audi empfinde.
Ich habe nicht gesagt das die Dinger das schönste sind was auf Straßen umherdüßt 
Und bei Sportwagen gibts ja wohl mal nichts geileres als einen TZ3 Corsa 
Dicht gefolgt von sämtlichen Astons (außer Cygnet  )


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde das Facelift hat dem A5 mehr als gut getan. Interessant ist auch das ein paar Motoren überarbeitet/ ausgetauscht wurden. Nur leider nicht der auf den ich es abgesehen hatte. 

Überarbeitet:
1.8 TFSi 170 PS (320 Nm), vorher 160 PS (240 Nm)
2.0 TDi 177 PS (380 Nm), vorher 170 PS (350 Nm)

Ausgetauscht:
3.2 FSi weg, nun ein 3.0 TFSi Kompressor mit 272 PS

Unverändert:
2.0 TFSi 211 PS (350Nm)

Aber egal, wenn man den 3 Liter mit einem manuellem Getriebe bekommt, dann ist es meiner  .


----------



## Balomanja (14. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Facelift hat dem A5 mehr als gut getan. Interessant ist auch das ein paar Motoren überarbeitet/ ausgetauscht wurden. Nur leider nicht der auf den ich es abgesehen hatte.
> 
> Überarbeitet:
> 1.8 TFSi 170 PS (320 Nm), vorher 160 PS (240 Nm)
> ...



Damit dürftest du auch nichts falsch machen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Damit dürftest du auch nichts falsch machen!


 
Lieber wäre mir ein Turbo aber man kann nicht alles haben  .


----------



## Balomanja (14. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lieber wäre mir ein Turbo aber man kann nicht alles haben  .



So schlecht ist der Kompressor nun auch nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Und bei Sportwagen gibts ja wohl mal nichts geileres als einen TZ3 Corsa
> Dicht gefolgt von sämtlichen Astons (außer Cygnet  )


TZ3 Corsa? Echt jetzt? Gibt ja kaum was polarisierenderes als das "klassische" Tubolare Zagato Design (auch wenn am TZ3 nichts leicht und nichts tubolare ist). Wobei ich da glaubich den Aston Martin Zagato vorziehen würde, dessen Rennversion ja beim Nürburgring die 24h mitfuhr. Double bubble hat der ja auch.

Beim Alfa gefällt mir der TZ2 besser, das ist halt echt klassik anstatt dieses aufgesetzte Retro.
Wobei der Uber-AR überhaupt ja der 33 Stradale ist.
Wer so ein Teil besitzt, der kann guten gewissens einen Lambo oder Ferrari als Alltagsauto nehmen, die sind dagegen ja geradezu wertlos.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lieber wäre mir ein Turbo aber man kann nicht alles haben .


 
Noch besser Kompressor und Turbo und Hubraum


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> TZ3 Corsa? Echt jetzt? Gibt ja kaum was polarisierenderes als das "klassische" Tubolare Zagato Design (auch wenn am TZ3 nichts leicht und nichts tubolare ist). Wobei ich da glaubich den Aston Martin Zagato vorziehen würde, dessen Rennversion ja beim Nürburgring die 24h mitfuhr. Double bubble hat der ja auch.
> 
> Beim Alfa gefällt mir der TZ2 besser, das ist halt echt klassik anstatt dieses aufgesetzte Retro.
> Wobei der Uber-AR überhaupt ja der 33 Stradale ist.
> Wer so ein Teil besitzt, der kann guten gewissens einen Lambo oder Ferrari als Alltagsauto nehmen, die sind dagegen ja geradezu wertlos.


 
Der TZ3 Corsa hat keine Double Bubble 

Zagato Alfa Romeo TZ3 Corsa: Official Specs and Photo Gallery from Villa D'Este - Carscoop

Würde ich echt gerne mal ansabbern wollen das Auto 
Ja Ich finde es gibt derzeit kein schöneres Auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Noch besser Kompressor und Turbo und Hubraum


 
3 Liter Hubraum finde ich für einen Alltagswagen OK.
Ein Turbo ist eine feine Sache, da er ansonsten weggeworfene Energie nutzt.
Ein Kompressor nutzt nur dem Hersteller, da er leichter an einen mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Motor zu "basteln" ist. Da er sich aber von Primärenergie ernährt muss es der Kunde teuer an der Tankstelle bezahlen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Juli 2011)

Wie findet Ihr eig den Spyker C12 Zagato? ICh find den genial, sieht mal komplett anders aus vor allem das heck. Und die Motorisierung passt auch ^^


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2011)

Find ihn von vorn echt hübsch. Das Profil an sich gefällt mir auch.
Aber das Heck gefällt mir mal gar nicht mit den gefühlt 5000 Löchern drinne


----------



## ich558 (14. Juli 2011)

Sieht mir eher wie ein Versuch der Chinesen einen Pagani Zonda zu clonen aus


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2011)

Ach, der hier is viel cooler


----------



## Freeak (15. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ach, der hier is viel cooler


 

Und der Hier Owt sie Alle.


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 3 Liter Hubraum finde ich für einen Alltagswagen OK.


 
Alles andere hätte mich jetzt aber auch gewundert


----------



## JC88 (15. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mir aber so das Video vom A3 e-tron ansehe...75% Akku Leistung, 50Min Fahrspass, 35km Reichweite...klingt wie bei meinem RC-Auto von vor 10 Jahren


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juli 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber so das Video vom A3 e-tron ansehe...75% Akku Leistung, 50Min Fahrspass, 35km Reichweite...klingt wie bei meinem RC-Auto von vor 10 Jahren


 
Noch schlimmer wirds wenn entweder die Heizung oder die Klimaanlage läuft  .
Aber es ist halt wie früher, die coolen Jungs hatten ferngesteuerte Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor  .


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2011)

Gestern noch was anderes gesehen, kam aus dem Sabbern gar nicht mehr raus
Lamborghini Aventador


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Und bei Sportwagen gibts ja wohl mal nichts geileres als einen TZ3 Corsa


 Die Linienführung ist in meinen Augen eine 1 zu 1 Kopie des Ferrari 365 GTB/4 "Daytona" Coupes bzw. des gleichnahmigen Modells von Shelby. Aber es gibt schließlich auch deutlich schlechtere Vorlagen.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2011)

ich bin dieses wochenende aufm nuerburgring. meine freundin und ich ham 2 tage im dorint am ring gebucht. endlich mal wieder ein eifelwochenende mit entsprechender action  dieses jahr kam das vor lauter arbeit etwas zu kurz. jedenfalls lass ich um 12 den hammer fallen und dann gehts los


----------



## SaPass (15. Juli 2011)

Ich werfe mal kurz was ein: Audi ersetzt im A4 und A5 beim Facelift den 3.2 FSI durch einen 3.0 TFSI mit 272 PS.


----------



## Zoon (15. Juli 2011)

Blitzmerker - guckst du Post 11202 

Denke die Kompressoraufladung zumindest bei den normalen mit 272 PS ist recht human dass der Kompressor nicht so viel Mehrverbrauch aufbiebet.

Zudem verbraucht man im Endeffekt eh sogar weniger (Vergleich 3.2 FSI vs den neuen 3.0 Kompressor oder S5 V8 gegen S5 neu mit Kompressor) da man schön auf der Drehmomentwelle surfen kann, und beim Kompressor hast kein Turboloch.


----------



## SaPass (15. Juli 2011)

Post 11209 wars

Mein Post galt auch eigentlich *ITpassion-de*. Aber er war ein Tag schneller, ich war gestern leider den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollte es bei ihm ein A5 werden, aber es durfte ruhig etwas mehr sein als 211 PS, falls es ein entsprechendes Angebot gibt. Und das gibts, wie gesagt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juli 2011)

Das stimmt, wenn der kleine V6 mit dem manuellen Getriebe kombiniert wird, dann ist der Drops gelutscht  .


----------



## SaPass (15. Juli 2011)

Ich sags mal so: Beim A5 gabs zu jedem Benziner ein manuelles Getriebe, sogar beim S5. Also denke ich mal, dass sich da nicht viel dran ändert.
Ich finde 320Nm für den 1.8 TFSI mit 170 PS verdammt viel. Das ist ja das gleiche Drehmoment wie der 2.0TDI mit 140 PS. Lässt sich ein solcher Benziner überhaupt noch hochdrehen? Oder ist man da auch schon auf das Drehzahlniveau eines Diesel angewiesen?


----------



## Mosed (15. Juli 2011)

Der Unterschied bei der maximalen Drehzahl zwischen Benziner und Diesel hat (primär) nichts mit dem Drehmoment zu schaffen. Das liegt daran, dass Diesel einen "hohen" Zündverzug hat.

Wäre das Drehzahlniveau bei dem Benziner gleich dem Diesel hätten dieser auch (nahezu) die gleiche Leistung, da die Leistung aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl errechnet wird. Wann die maximale Leistung bei dem TFSI anliegt, steht ja in der Beschreibung...

Es spricht erstmal nichts dagegen einen Benziner derart aufzuladen, dass er das Drehmomentniveau eines Diesels erreicht. Der Motor muss dann natürlich wie beim Diesel höheren Belastungen standhalten (können), was meistens mehr Masse bedeutet, wodurch die Massenträgheit des Motors zunimmt und somit die Drehfreudigkeit abnimmt. (Und durch viel Masse wird natürlich dann auch der Drehzahlbereich eingeschränkt wegen der Massenkräfte.)


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2011)

Unser Nachbar fuhr gerade mit einem A5 Cabrio vor.
Der Eos war nach Jahrzehnten Coupe dann wohl doch nur die Einstiegsdroge zum echten Cabriofeeling.

Und wach mach ich jetzt an meinem Schiff?
Zierleisten aufs graue Plastik, mehr Leistung, neues All in One Radio(oder gebraucht mit noch mehr Zeugs), zwei davon, alle oder doch nichts?


----------



## SaPass (15. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wäre das Drehzahlniveau bei dem Benziner gleich dem Diesel hätten dieser auch (nahezu) die gleiche Leistung, da die Leistung aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl errechnet wird. Wann die maximale Leistung bei dem TFSI anliegt, steht ja in der Beschreibung...


 In der Beschreibung steht so gut wie garnichts beim neuen A5. Bei welcher Drehzahl liegen dann die 170PS an? Hast du da mehr Infos?

Also ich meinte es folgendermaßen: Wenn man das gleiche Drehmoment hat und die gleiche Leistung hat wie beim Diesel (als Benziner), dann kann man den Benziner auch nicht höher drehen (man kann es schon, aber es macht keinen Sinn).


----------



## Mosed (15. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt: Leistung ist eine rein rechnerische Größe, die sich aus aktueller Drehzahl und aktuellem Drehmoment ergibt. Daher funktioniert deine Ausführung so nicht, wie du es schreibst. (Du kannst das Drehmoment über den Zylindermitteldruck vorgeben und die Drehzahl, die Leistung ergibt sich dann)

Also 2,0 TDI beim A4:
320 Nm von 1750 - 2500 rpm
143 PS bei 4200 rpm

Zum 1,8 TFSI mit 320 Nm habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Da die maximale Leistung aber höher ist als beim TDI, ist die Nenndrehzahl auf jeden Fall auch höher.

EDIT: Habe einen ATZ Fachartikel - moment
EDIT 2: 

1,8 TFSI Gen.3:
320 Nm von 1500 - 3700 rpm
170 PS von 3800 - 6200 rpm

Also der ganz normale Drehzahlbereich eines Benziners.
Der Motor ist sogar leichter als der Gen.2


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. Juli 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Ich find den auch geil. Vor allem die Seitenlinie hats mir angetan. Erinnert irgendwie an alte Musclecars.


 
Du meinst damit doch nicht etwa den A5?



SaPass schrieb:


> In der Beschreibung steht so gut wie garnichts beim neuen A5. Bei welcher Drehzahl liegen dann die 170PS an? Hast du da mehr Infos?


 
Das müssten 3730rpm sein, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.



SaPass schrieb:


> Also ich meinte es folgendermaßen: Wenn man das gleiche Drehmoment hat und die gleiche Leistung hat wie beim Diesel (als Benziner), dann kann man den Benziner auch nicht höher drehen (man kann es schon, aber es macht keinen Sinn).


 
Ja, aber das würde ja keiner machen - Benziner, die genau soviel Drehmoment haben wie Diesel, haben automatisch mehr Leistung, weil sie um etwa 1/3 mehr Drehzahl haben. Leistung ist die Größe, die von M und n abhängt und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Beim A5 gabs zu jedem Benziner ein manuelles Getriebe, sogar beim S5. Also denke ich mal, dass sich da nicht viel dran ändert.



Der S5 hat eine 7 Stufen Doppelkupplung und für den 3.2 FSi gab es auch keine Handschaltung.



SaPass schrieb:


> Ich finde 320Nm für den 1.8 TFSI mit 170 PS verdammt viel. Das ist ja das gleiche Drehmoment wie der 2.0TDI mit 140 PS. Lässt sich ein solcher Benziner überhaupt noch hochdrehen? Oder ist man da auch schon auf das Drehzahlniveau eines Diesel angewiesen?


 
Wie hoch ein Motor drehen kann hat erstmal nichts damit zu tun wieviel Drehmoment er hat.
Zum Vergleich: 
Mein 2 Liter TFSi hat 350 Nm bei 1.600 - 4.200 Upm und 211 PS von 4.300 - 6.000, Abregeldrehzahl 6.900 Upm.
2 Liter TDi 350 Nm von 1.750 bis 2.500 Upm, 170 PS bei 4.200 Upm, Abregeldrehzahl 4.500 Upm.

Gleich hohes Drehmoment, zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Charaktäre.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Linienführung ist in meinen Augen eine 1 zu 1 Kopie des Ferrari 365 GTB/4 "Daytona" Coupes bzw. des gleichnahmigen Modells von Shelby. Aber es gibt schließlich auch deutlich schlechtere Vorlagen.


Der normale Daytona hat eine tiefere Hecklinie als der TZ3. Der TZ3 imitiert mehr den TZ2.
siehe http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/2006FOS_1965AlfaRomeoTZ2.jpg

Und da der TZ2 von 64-67 im Einsatz war, der Daytona aber erst 69 in Serie ging, würde ich meinen, dass wenn dann Ferrari hier abgeschaut hat. 
Allerdings orientierte sich Pininfarina beim Daytona optisch mehr an den damals erhältlichen Lamborginis denn an Alfa Romeo.

Das hohe Heck mit seiner Spoiler-Wirkung ist halt ein typisches Zagato-Design-Element, findet sich aber auch bei anderen Designern. Spoiler setzte man damals ja noch nicht ein.
Der Aston Martin DB7 Zagato hat z.b. auch so eine Dachlinie, siehe http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/78/Aston_Martin_DB7_Zagato.jpg
Ist halt eines der Markenzeichen vom großen Z.


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2011)

Heute morgen hätte der Tag nicht besser beginnen können. Um kurz nach 8 Uhr durfte ich meinen persönlichen automobilen Traum prüfen - einen nagelneuen und schneeweißen 458 Italia für schlanke 235.000 Euro. Mir geht selbst jetzt noch nicht der Duft des Leders aus der Nase. Ein grandioses Gefährt mit einer geilen Linienführung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Klutten bist du reich oder wie kommst du dazu?


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2011)

Reich? Schön wärs.  Ich bin Prüfingenieur bei der Dekra.


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juli 2011)

Da ist die Prüffahrt wohl etwas länger ausgefallen als sonst.  Irgendwelche Mängel gefunden?


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2011)

Mängel? Nein, das Auto wurde ja erst vor 2 Tagen zugelassen. Ich habe nur eine Änderungsabnahme durchgeführt und das gute Stück begutachtet.


----------



## JC88 (16. Juli 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> und das gute Stück begutachtet.


 
Sehr sehr lange und ausgiebig wie ich annehme


----------



## SaPass (16. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der S5 hat eine 7 Stufen Doppelkupplung und für den 3.2 FSi gab es auch keine Handschaltung.


Laut Audi Konfigurator gabs beim 3.2FSI ein manuelles Getriebe.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie hoch ein Motor drehen kann hat erstmal nichts damit zu tun wieviel Drehmoment er hat.
> Zum Vergleich:
> Mein 2 Liter TFSi hat 350 Nm bei 1.600 - 4.200 Upm und 211 PS von 4.300 - 6.000, Abregeldrehzahl 6.900 Upm.
> 2 Liter TDi 350 Nm von 1.750 bis 2.500 Upm, 170 PS bei 4.200 Upm, Abregeldrehzahl 4.500 Upm.
> ...


Meine Frage zum TFSI: Wenn du nun die maximale Beschleunigung brauchst/möchtest: Ab welcher Drehzahl ungefähr musst du hochschalten?


@all: Die Berechnung der Leistung aus Drehmoment und Drezahl ist mir klar. Auch dass das Drehmoment von Druck und Volumen (Zylinder) abhängt.
Des weiteren: Drehmoment gibt an, wie stark ein Auto beschleunigt (nattürlich auch von Getriebeübersetzung abhängig, weil die das Drehmoment bestimmt, das bei den Reifen ankommt). Die Leistung ist eine errechnete Größe und hat erstmal nichts mit der Beschleunigung zu tun. Aber mit der Höchstgeschwindikeit. Der Luftwiderstand steigt mit der dritten Potenz der Geschwindikeit. Soweit korrekt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Laut Audi Konfigurator gabs beim 3.2FSI ein manuelles Getriebe.



Definitiv nicht. Seit Wochen hänge ich tagtäglich im A5 Konfigruator rum. Und in dem Augenblick wo man das Pünktchen für Schaltgetriebe drückte blieben nur noch 4 Zylinder Motoren bis 2 Liter stehen. Ist aber in mehrfacher hinsicht ohnehin egal, da der 3.2er zum einen kaum bessere Fahrleistungen als der 2 Liter Turbo hatte, dafür aber rund 50% mehr Sprit brauchte und zum anderen gibt es ihn nicht mehr.



SaPass schrieb:


> Meine Frage zum TFSI: Wenn du nun die maximale Beschleunigung brauchst/möchtest: Ab welcher Drehzahl ungefähr musst du hochschalten?



Ideal ist es bei rund 6.000 Upm zu schalten, da man dann permanent im Bereich der höchsten Motorleistung bleibt. 
Sprich bei rund 110 km/h schaltest du bei etwa 6.000 Upm in den 3. Gang, fällst runter auf ungefähr 4.800 bis 5.000 Upm ziehst wieder hoch Richtung 6.000 Upm, usw... . Dann fällt nach 6,2s die 100er Hürde und nach kanpp über 18s die 180 km/h. Ist aber für den Alltag irrelevant, da es in unserem Verkehrssystem keine Straßen gibt bei denen man erlaubter Weise vom Stand auf 180 oder mehr beschleunigen darf.



SaPass schrieb:


> Des weiteren: *Drehmoment gibt an, wie stark ein Auto beschleunigt* (nattürlich auch von Getriebeübersetzung abhängig, weil die das Drehmoment bestimmt, das bei den Reifen ankommt). Die Leistung ist eine errechnete Größe und hat erstmal nichts mit der Beschleunigung zu tun. Aber mit der Höchstgeschwindikeit. Der Luftwiderstand steigt mit der dritten Potenz der Geschwindikeit. Soweit korrekt?


 
Falsch!
Das max Drehmoment eines Fahrzeugs sagt genausoviel über desen Beschleunigungsvermögen aus wie die max. Drehzahl. Das Entscheidende ist das Produkt aus beiden. Oder einfacher ausgedrückt die Leistung. 
Rein aufs Beschleunigen bezogen ist der ausschlaggebende Faktor, neben der Traktion und Übersetzung, das Leistungsgewicht. Sprich wieviele Pferde müssen welche Maße bewegen.


----------



## SaPass (16. Juli 2011)

Ja was sagt dann das Drehmoment denn nun aus?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ja was sagt dann das Drehmoment denn nun aus?


 
Bzgl. der Fahrleistungen nichts.
Bezogen auf ein Fahrzeug, sagt es was über die Motorcharakteristik aus. Sprich der Drehmomentverlauf zeigt einem bei welcher Drehzahl wieviel Leistung verfügbar ist.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ja was sagt dann das Drehmoment denn nun aus?


 
Jede Masse ist träge. Um die Trägheit zu überwinden braucht man Kraft - bei drehenden Maschienen braucht man Drehmoment, um Trägheitsmoment zu überwinden. Je mehr Drehmoment eine Maschiene hat, desto schneller überwindet diese den Trägheitsmoment. Aufs Auto bezogen heißt das: Je mehr Drehmoment, desto schneller marschiert der Motor über das ganze Drehzahlbereich. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde: Man kann noch so viel Drehmoment haben - ohne Rotation bewegt sich nichts nach vorn und Drehmoment ist über dem ganzen Drehzalbereich nicht konstant, sodass man mitteln muss, um wirklich sagen zu können wie stark der Motor wirklich ist.


----------



## SaPass (16. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen 

Wisst ihr was ich aktuell fahre?
1595 cm³
75 kW (102 PS) bei 5600 1/min
148 Nm bei 3800 1/min
Ein VW Touran.
0-100 in knapp 13 Sekunden, bei Tempo 100 auf der Autobahn nen Berg hoch? Beschleunigen geht da nich mehr. Nur wenn man den 3. Gang ausdreht...
Und das nur, wenn meine Eltern das Auto nicht gerade brauchen. Aber eine gute Sache gibt es: Es ist ein Touran, der lässt sich gut fahren. Und Platz ist immer im Auto. Und der Verbrauch...7,5 - 8 l auf 100km bei zurückhaltender Fahrweise.


----------



## AeroX (16. Juli 2011)

Hätte mir nicht im traum vorstellen können das ein schiff von 7er bmw 250km/h auf der bahn macht


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2011)

Geht aber, bin ich schon selbst gefahren. Ging mit dem 5l Motor innerhalb von Sekunden.

Was anderes:
Jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Adapterboxen gemacht:
DMC USB SD AUX MP3 Interface ALPINE M-Bus Radios, 62,90 €, kaufen bei best4cars.de

Wo ich gerade mal mein Radio in der Hand hatte durfte ich feststellen dass bei mir trotz "kleinem" Soundpaket wohl noch irgendwo ein Amp schlummert und bei der Recherche des dazugehörigen Anschlusses stellte sich dann zum einen raus dass ich mir den einfachen Anschluss eines neuen Radios wohl abschminken kann aber dass der Wechsler Anschluss wohl nur ein paar Pins vertauscht hat und sonst 100% Alpine ist.


----------



## AeroX (16. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Geht aber, bin ich schon selbst gefahren. Ging mit dem 5l Motor innerhalb von Sekunden.


 

Hab ich heut nacht auch gemerkt, das das ruck zuck geht..hatte den glaub mit 507PS oder sowas^^


----------



## ich558 (16. Juli 2011)

Nunja der 7er ist zwar groß hat jetzt aber keinen besonders erwähnenswert hohen cw Wert oder Gewicht. Wenn so ein Q7 V12 oder Cayenne Turbo mit 280 km/h daher rauschen finde ich das viel lustiger


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Hätte mir nicht im traum vorstellen können das ein schiff von 7er bmw 250km/h auf der bahn macht


 
Ähm.. nicht im Ernst, oder?
Genau dafür werden die Fahrzeuge gebaut..


----------



## Dr. Cox (16. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nunja der 7er ist zwar groß hat jetzt aber keinen  besonders erwähnenswert hohen cw Wert oder Gewicht. Wenn so ein Q7 V12  oder Cayenne Turbo mit 280 km/h daher rauschen finde ich das viel  lustiger


 
Eigentlich finde ich so etwas nur erbärmlich, aber jedem das seine...




Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ähm.. nicht im Ernst, oder?
> Genau dafür werden die Fahrzeuge gebaut..


 
Nein, falsch! 
Diese Fahrzeuge werden für Leute gebaut, denen das komplette Glied fehlt! Ein 7er BMW ist ein Penisersatz mit mehr als 20 Liter verbrauch auf 100km


----------



## ich558 (16. Juli 2011)

Was soll daran erbärmlich sein? Hab zwar noch nie so einen Schrank so schnell fahren sehen aber es ist auf jeden Fall nicht so alltäglich wie ein Auto mit "normalen" Dimensionen....


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Diese Fahrzeuge werden für Leute gebaut, denen das komplette Glied fehlt! Ein 7er BMW ist ein Penisersatz mit mehr als 20 Liter verbrauch auf 100km



Erstaunlich wieviele Penislose so rum fahren.


----------



## fctriesel (16. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wieviele Penislose so rum fahren.


 Ich befürchte fast die Hälfte der Menschheit betrifft dieser Umstand.


----------



## SaPass (16. Juli 2011)

Was ist eigentlich die Zielgruppe von nem 7er BMW? Das Wort "Sport" darf man da ja nicht mehr in den Mund nehmen.


----------



## ich558 (16. Juli 2011)

Die Zeilgruppe?! Menschen die gerne einen BMW möchten, viel Kompoft durch luxuröse Ausstattung und viel Technik und optional einen fette Motor. Sport wird denke ich von vielen falsch deviniert. Im normalne Straßenverkehr spielt es fast keine Rolle wie schnell man mit einer Kiste um die Kurve kommt oder wie präzise man driften kann (ok bei GRIP schon ) aber wenn ein Auto meinetwegen 2,5Tonnen wiegt aber unter 6s auf 100 km/s hat es in dieser Hinsicht schon wieder was mit Sport zu tun


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die Zielgruppe von nem 7er BMW? Das Wort "Sport" darf man da ja nicht mehr in den Mund nehmen.


 
Das ist für Menschen die schnell, komfortabel und sicher reisen möchten.
Ich habe damals am ersten Wochenende mit meinem 7er eine 1.000 km Tour mit Freunden gemacht und da steigst du nach 6 Stunden () aus und bist noch recht entspannt und ausgeruht.

Was Sport angeht, weich mal nachts einem Betrunkenen mit über 100 km/h aus - hardcore Elchtest sozusagen - dann weißt du das Masse mit genug technischem Aufwand auch zu handeln ist.

Es gibt nur einen Negativpunkt, die Kosten. Wenn dir die aber nicht zu wichtig sind, wirst du immer Spaß mit einem Fahrzeug der Luxusklasse haben.

Zu den 20 Liter Verbrauch, das kann nur jemand sagen der so ein Fahrzeug nie bessesen hat. Bei einem Mietwagen wo der 18 Jährige "Spritzer" mal schauen will was geht, da braucht jeder Polo doppelt so viel wie normal. Aber im Alltag war mein V8 mit 13,5 - 15 Liter zufrieden. Und ich um so mehr  . Man muss ja auch bedenken das der Tank größer ist, so um die 80 Liter, da muss man auch nicht häufiger tanken als mit einem Brott und Butter Auto. Im übrigen, wenn man mit der Kreditkarte vom Geschäft tankt, ist der Verbrauch eigentlich ohnehin egal  .


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2011)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Nein, falsch!
> Diese Fahrzeuge werden für Leute gebaut, denen das komplette Glied fehlt! Ein 7er BMW ist ein Penisersatz mit mehr als 20 Liter verbrauch auf 100km


 
Nein, falsch! Das sind Autos für Leute die genug geleistet haben sich Fahren zu lassen. Oder sie sind halt Politiker



ich558 schrieb:


> Im normalne Straßenverkehr spielt es fast keine  Rolle wie schnell man mit einer Kiste um die Kurve kommt oder wie  präzise man driften kann (ok bei GRIP schon ) aber wenn ein Auto  meinetwegen 2,5Tonnen wiegt aber unter 6s auf 100 km/s hat es in dieser  Hinsicht schon wieder was mit Sport zu tun


 
Wieso sollte man mit einem 7er oder S-Klasse nicht schnell um die Ecke  fahren können? Die haben genug Technik drin die einem das ermöglicht, da  träumt jeder Polofahrer von.

Die S-Klasse in der ich mitfahren durfte war jedenfalls wesentlich agiler als der 1er BMW aus der Fahrschule!


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juli 2011)

ein 7er hat erstmal keine wirkliche zielgruppe, erst in 10 jahren und nach 200tkm, dann sind es die "krass alta fett BMW"-Brüder, die eine Zielgruppe für die kisten werden


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2011)

Klar hat der ne Zielgruppe. Genau wie A8, S-Klasse und Phaeton, und Infinity etc. 

Alte Geschäftsleute und Politiker die sich sowas leisten können. Und davon haben wir gerade in Dt. mehr als genug.


----------



## Zoon (16. Juli 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die Zielgruppe von nem 7er BMW?  Das Wort "Sport" darf man da ja nicht mehr in den Mund nehmen.



Vergleich mal nen 7er mit etwas aus dieser Fahrzeugklasse was absolut  null "sportlich" ist - meinetwegen Lincoln Town Car oder Chrysler 300C... dann erfährste  den Unterschied.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ein 7er hat erstmal keine wirkliche zielgruppe, erst in 10 jahren und nach 200tkm, dann sind es die "krass alta fett BMW"-Brüder, die eine Zielgruppe für die kisten werden


 
Und?? Diese Aussage trifft auch auf ein massenkompatibles KFZ von [insert Marke here] zu.

Hier fahren die Wochenendhiphopper mit runtergerammelten Audi A8 der ersten Serie rum .... E36 ist schon wieder "out"


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> E36 ist schon wieder "out"


 
Den fahren nur noch die Assis unter den Assis  .


----------



## Mosed (16. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das max Drehmoment eines Fahrzeugs sagt genausoviel über desen Beschleunigungsvermögen aus wie die max. Drehzahl. Das Entscheidende ist das Produkt aus beiden. Oder einfacher ausgedrückt die Leistung.



 Das maximale Drehmoment nicht, die maximale Leistung muss aber auch nicht viel aussagen (siehe weiter unten das Beispiel). Interessant ist immer der Verlauf.

Der Drehzahlbereich ist ja bekannt bei PKWs und bei allen Herstellern bis auf wenige 100er und einigen Hochdrehzahlkonzepten identisch.
Ergo kann man aus dem Drehmomentenverlauf schon das Beschleunigungsvermögen ableiten. Je mehr Drehmoment verfügbar ist, desto schneller wird das Auto beschleunigen können. Dabei spielen dann natürlich noch Dinge wie Gewicht usw rein.
Da die Drehzahl ja nahezu fest steht, steht als Leistungssteigernde Maßnahme ja nur das Drehmoment zur Verfügung.

Das Leistungsgewicht muss auch nicht viel aussagen. Theoretisch wäre es machbar, dass ein Motor bei Nenndrehzahl eine hohe Leistung hat, im unteren Drehzahlbereich aber ein sehr niedriges Drehmoment, sodass man kaum aus dem Knick kommt. Wobei das ja bei Saugmotoren eigentlich so ist. Unten rum passiert fast nichts, weil einfach das Drehmoment bei der Drehzahl fehlt und oben rum gehts dann los.
An sich kann ein Turbomotor und ein Sauger bei Nenndrehzahl die gleiche Leistung haben. Der Turbomotor wird aber unten rum mehr Drehmoment haben als der Sauger. Trotz gleichem Leitungsgewicht (wenn der Rest des Autos identisch ist...) würde hier garantiert das Auto mit dem Turbomotor schneller beschleunigen. 


Klar sagt das Drehmoment ohne weitere Angaben nichts über das Beschleunigungsvermögen aus. Ein LKW-Motor hat ja recht viel Drehmoment...
Aber wenn die weiteren Bedingungen bekannt sind, sind Aussagen möglich.
Und wie beschrieben ist das Leistungsgewicht ja auch keine 100%ig verlässliche Aussage.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nein, falsch! Das sind Autos für Leute die genug geleistet haben sich Fahren zu lassen. Oder sie sind halt Politiker


Ah Leute, bekommt ihr eigentlich mit was ihr da so von euch gebt? ein 7er ist kein Rolls Royce oder Maybach, der ist halt das Gegenstück zur S-Klasse und zum A8. Und die selbe Zielgruppe hat er halt. Manager, Vorstandsmitglieder, Ärzte, hohe Tiere im Außendienst, Fuhrparks usw. Natürlich kein klassisches Alltagsauto, aber weit weniger "abgehoben als ein 911 Turbo" oder Lambo in der Garage. Verbrauch liegt wie von IT schon erwähnt bei etwas über 10L, 15L wenn man viel Gas gibt.
Nervt höchstens mal beim parken, aber auf der Straße fährt er sich wie ein 5er, A6 oder ne E-Klasse, von dem etwas mehr an Länge, Breite und Gewicht merkt man dank der hocheffizienten Motoren wenig. Als Diesel kann er auch recht sparsam sein, der ADAC hat ihn mal im Vergleichstest zur Hybrid S-Klasse als Sieger gekürt.
Bei 250 wird er abgeriegelt, der 750i und 760i würden mehr schaffen.
Besonders fies ist der Alpina B7 mit knackigen 500PS.

Aber es ist und bleibt eine Reiselimousine. 250 auf der linken Spur fühlen sich an wie 180-200 in einem 3er. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ein 7er hat erstmal keine wirkliche zielgruppe, erst in 10 jahren und nach 200tkm, dann sind es die "krass alta fett BMW"-Brüder, die eine Zielgruppe für die kisten werden


Siehe oben. Die Oberliga sind halt keine Volumen- sondern Prestigemodelle. Man sieht auch nicht an jeder Ampel eine S-Klasse oder einen A8 warten. Dass bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen die gerne gebraucht kaufen, hat wohl kulturelle Hintergründe, da bedeutet ein großes edles Auto Ansehen und Respekt. Die Jungen fahren halt lieber 3er oder 5er oder auch Audi, Hauptsache sportlich. aber nicht die ganz großen Modelle.
Ich kenne z.B. einen türkischen Friseurladenbesitzer, der einen weißen E65 fährt, sehr schön mit schwarzen Felgen. Und einen italienischen Restaurantbesitzer, auch E65. Die fahren den jeweils nicht wegen der Sportlichkeit, sondern weil sie halt zeigen wollen, dass sie sich ein Oberklassefahrzeug leisten können (auch wenns evtl. gebraucht ist). Wir reden da ja nicht von ausgenudelten Karren jenseits der 100.000km sondern topgepflegten Modellen.

Peinlich wirds nur, wenn einer mit ner gammeligen 20-jährigen S-Klasse oder nem völlig runtergerittenen alten 7er vorfährt und einen auf dicke Hose machen will, obwohl sein Geld kaum für die Waschstraße reicht. 

BTW: Mir wurde mal ein 7er gezeigt, E38 umgebaut auf LPG, günstig angeschafft für häufige Dienstfahrten zu Kundenterminen. Der hat das Fahrzeug jahrelang und glaub auch schon 300.000km. Und der Fahrkomfort ist nach wie vor erste Sahne, dank dem Gas sind auch die Treibstoffkosten moderat.


----------



## AeroX (16. Juli 2011)

Der komfort war echt erste sahne drinne. Dachte nur weil der so schwer ist deshalb


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das maximale Drehmoment nicht, die maximale Leistung muss aber auch nicht viel aussagen (siehe weiter unten das Beispiel). Interessant ist immer der Verlauf.



Die Leistung sagt schon was aus. Wenn ich dir sage hier sind zwei 5er BMWs, zum einen gebe ich dir die Info das er wenigstens 500 Nm hat, zum zweiten das er wenigstens 500 PS hat (530d vs M5), dann bist du wahrscheinlich schon in der Lage abzuschätzen wer wohl besser aus den Hufen kommt  .



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ergo kann man aus dem Drehmomentenverlauf schon das Beschleunigungsvermögen ableiten. Je mehr Drehmoment verfügbar ist, desto schneller wird das Auto beschleunigen können. Dabei spielen dann natürlich noch Dinge wie Gewicht usw rein.
> Da die Drehzahl ja nahezu fest steht, steht als Leistungssteigernde Maßnahme ja nur das Drehmoment zur Verfügung.



Das ist aber nur teilweise richtig, da neben der Information wieviel Drehmoment, bzw welche max. Drehzahl möglich ist beim beschleunigen noch die Drehwilligkeit dazu kommt. Und diese wird nirgends dokumentiert. Wenn wir auf das Bsp. mit dem 530d vs. M5 zurückkommen, dann ist der alte V10 schneller im Begrenzer als der Diesel sein Turboloch überwunden hat. Und ab dem 2. Gang wird alles zur Theorie, da man dann ja nicht wieder ab Leerlaufdrehzahl hochdreht sondern durchs schalten nur um die 1.000 bis 1.500 Upm zurückfällt.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das Leistungsgewicht muss auch nicht viel aussagen. Theoretisch wäre es machbar, dass ein Motor bei Nenndrehzahl eine hohe Leistung hat, im unteren Drehzahlbereich aber ein sehr niedriges Drehmoment, sodass man kaum aus dem Knick kommt. Wobei das ja bei Saugmotoren eigentlich so ist. Unten rum passiert fast nichts, weil einfach das Drehmoment bei der Drehzahl fehlt und oben rum gehts dann los.



Das Leistungsgewicht ist ein elementarer Faktor, wenn du z.B. mein kleines TTchen mit einem Q5 2.0 TFSi vergleichst, dann hast du 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Fahrleistungsdimensionen, da 211 PS auf um die 1.300 kg Spaß bedeuten, bei um die 1.800 kg gerade so ausreichen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> An sich kann ein Turbomotor und ein Sauger bei Nenndrehzahl die gleiche Leistung haben. Der Turbomotor wird aber unten rum mehr Drehmoment haben als der Sauger. Trotz gleichem Leitungsgewicht (wenn der Rest des Autos identisch ist...) würde hier garantiert das Auto mit dem Turbomotor schneller beschleunigen.



Das sehe ich genauso, bzw. das stimmt. Lustiges Beispiel: 211 PS TT ~18s auf 100 km/h, 265 PS Z4 ~18s auf 100 km/h.
Deshalb sind für mich Saugmotoren im Alltag eher Papiertiger, da die Leistung erst so spät anliegt, dass es im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr schon fast peinlich ist mit soviel Radau rumzufahren.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Klar sagt das Drehmoment ohne weitere Angaben nichts über das Beschleunigungsvermögen aus. Ein LKW-Motor hat ja recht viel Drehmoment...
> Aber wenn die weiteren Bedingungen bekannt sind, sind Aussagen möglich.
> Und wie beschrieben ist das Leistungsgewicht ja auch keine 100%ig verlässliche Aussage.



Leistungsgewicht sagt mehr aus. Wenn ich dir sage wir fahren mit einem Auto mit einem Leistugnsgewicht von 4 kg/ PS, dann kannst du daraus mehr Information ableiten als wenn ich sage jetzt steigen wir in ein Auto mit 400 Nm Drehmoment.



AeroX schrieb:


> Der komfort war echt erste sahne drinne. Dachte nur weil der so schwer ist deshalb


 
Es gibt Gründe warum die Fahrzeuge so teuer sind, bei der S-Klasse ist seit 1998 das Luftfahrwerk Serie, beim A8 auch seit 2002. Und auch BMW steckt ordentlich Hirnschmalz in die Fahrwerksentwicklung.


----------



## ich558 (16. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hier fahren die Wochenendhiphopper mit runtergerammelten Audi A8 der ersten Serie rum .... E36 ist schon wieder "out"



Wochenendhiphopper Aber ich weis was du meinst! Solchen Leuten sollte man echt mal sagen wie peinlich sie sich machen!


----------



## roadgecko (16. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso, bzw. das stimmt. Lustiges Beispiel: 211 PS TT ~18s auf 100 km/h, 265 PS Z4 ~18s auf 100 km/h.
> Deshalb sind für mich Saugmotoren im Alltag eher Papiertiger, da die Leistung erst so spät anliegt, dass es im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr schon fast peinlich ist mit soviel Radau rumzufahren.



Mh... also mit den werten kann man aber nichts reißen  Aber da soll bestimmt eine 2 am anfang stehen oder noch mehr ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Mh... also mit den werten kann man aber nichts reißen  Aber da soll bestimmt eine 2 am anfang stehen oder noch mehr ?


 
Sorry, sollte eigentlich 180 km/h heißen  .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (17. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Leistung sagt schon was aus. Wenn ich dir sage hier sind zwei 5er BMWs, zum einen gebe ich dir die Info das er wenigstens 500 Nm hat, zum zweiten das er wenigstens 500 PS hat (530d vs M5), dann bist du wahrscheinlich schon in der Lage abzuschätzen wer wohl besser aus den Hufen kommt  .


 
Mit diesen Angaben lässt sich rein gar nichts abschätzen, wenn man nicht schon von Anfang an mehr über beide Autos weiß (klar geht der M5 besser ab). Du vergisst noch einen ganz wichtigen Faktor - Getriebe. Das Getriebe hat mindesten genau so großen Einfluss auf die Fahrdynamik wie der Antrieb. Und darüber ist in deinen Angaben gar nichts bekannt.

Um das Ganze deutlich zu machen. führe ich dein Beispiel einfach weiter. Mal angenommen man würde die Motoren aus den beiden Autos ausbauen, auf ein Gestell schrauben und bei beiden Getriebe abnehmen. Statt den Getrieben würde man den beiden Maschienen eine Schwungscheibe mit gleichen Maßen und Masse auf die Kurbelwelle schrauben und mit dieser Last beide in den Drehzahlbegrenzer treiben. Frage: Welcher der beiden kommt wohl jetzt besser aus den Hufen?




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur teilweise richtig, da neben der Information wieviel Drehmoment, bzw welche max. Drehzahl möglich ist beim beschleunigen noch die Drehwilligkeit dazu kommt. Und diese wird nirgends dokumentiert. Wenn wir auf das Bsp. mit dem 530d vs. M5 zurückkommen, dann ist der alte V10 schneller im Begrenzer als der Diesel sein Turboloch überwunden hat. Und ab dem 2. Gang wird alles zur Theorie, da man dann ja nicht wieder ab Leerlaufdrehzahl hochdreht sondern durchs schalten nur um die 1.000 bis 1.500 Upm zurückfällt.


 
So etwas wie Drehwilligkeit gibt es nicht. Es ist keine definierte physikalische oder technische Größe, deshalb ist sie auch nicht dokumentiert. Das was du als Drehwilligkeit ansiehst, ergibt sich aus dem Drehmomentverlauf und der Getriebeübersetzung.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso, bzw. das stimmt. Lustiges Beispiel: 211 PS TT ~18s auf 100 km/h, 265 PS Z4 ~18s auf 100 km/h.
> Deshalb sind für mich Saugmotoren im Alltag eher Papiertiger, da die Leistung erst so spät anliegt, dass es im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr schon fast peinlich ist mit soviel Radau rumzufahren.


 
Woher hast du diesen Beispiel? Der Z4 ist mit 5,7s 0-100 angegeben; der TT Roadster mit 6,2s. Es ist mir unklar wo der Z4 die 1/2s Vorsprung eingebüst haben soll, wenn es auf 180 gehen soll. Viel logischer ist es, dass der Vorsprung noch weiter wachsen würde. Der einzige Grund warum im Alltag Autos mit Turbomotoren scheinbar besser abgehen, ist die Tatsache, dass es viel einfacher und schmerzloser ist die maximale Leistung des Turbomotors abzurufen als die des Saugers. Wer den sauger aber richtig fahren kann, steht in keinem Nachteil.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mit diesen Angaben lässt sich rein gar nichts abschätzen, wenn man nicht schon von Anfang an mehr über beide Autos weiß (klar geht der M5 besser ab). Du vergisst noch einen ganz wichtigen Faktor - Getriebe. Das Getriebe hat mindesten genau so großen Einfluss auf die Fahrdynamik wie der Antrieb. Und darüber ist in deinen Angaben gar nichts bekannt.



War ein Beispiel aus dem Leben, da kannst du jeder Theorie vergessen. Denn wir wissen ja wer schneller ist.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> So etwas wie Drehwilligkeit gibt es nicht. Es ist keine definierte physikalische oder technische Größe, deshalb ist sie auch nicht dokumentiert. Das was du als Drehwilligkeit ansiehst, ergibt sich aus dem Drehmomentverlauf und der Getriebeübersetzung.



Und ob es die gibt, fahr mal einen echten Sportwagen, da wirst du sehen das es Fahrzeuge gibt die ganz anders am Gas hängen als irgendeine Familienkutsche. Aber das wird in der Theorie nicht berücksichtigt. Und es hat selbstverständlich nichts mit dem Drehmomentverlauf oder der Übersetzung zu tun. Stichwort Einzeldrosselklappen, .... .
Was im Drehmomentdiagramm fehlt ist die Zeitachse. Das ist das was ich mit Drehwilligkeit meine.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Woher hast du diesen Beispiel? Der Z4 ist mit 5,7s 0-100 angegeben; der TT Roadster mit 6,2s. Es ist mir unklar wo der Z4 die 1/2s Vorsprung eingebüst haben soll, wenn es auf 180 gehen soll. Viel logischer ist es, dass der Vorsprung noch weiter wachsen würde. Der einzige Grund warum im Alltag Autos mit Turbomotoren scheinbar besser abgehen, ist die Tatsache, dass es viel einfacher und schmerzloser ist die maximale Leistung des Turbomotors abzurufen als die des Saugers. Wer den sauger aber richtig fahren kann, steht in keinem Nachteil.


 
Z4 3.0si mit 265 PS BJ Modell E85 vs TT 211 PS (Daten gibts bei 9ii.de einszweidrei.de free cars bikes road tests reviews buying guide 2011).
Ich sehe den Sauger physikalisch im Nachteil, da er prinzipbedingt einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad hat. Er muss nämlich die Sauerstoffversorgung mit seiner Primärenergie gewährleisten während der Turbo das mit ansonsten weggeworfener Energie erledigt und als Nachteil nur einen etwas größeren Abgasgegendruck hat.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (17. Juli 2011)

@ ITpassion-de

Der einzige Punkt in dem du Recht hast, ist der Wirkungsgrad von Turbo im Vergleich zum Sauger. Was die übrigen Punkte betrifft, hast du mich falsch verstanden - darüber wollte ich mit dir nicht diskutieren, sondern diese richtig stellen. Man kann vielleicht über Geschmack und Farbe diskutieren, aber nicht über Gesetze der Physik und Technik. Und die Behauptung, dass diese Gesetze praktisch nicht gelten, zeigt eindeutig, dass du nicht die geringste Ahnung von Dynamik und Technik hast. Fühl dich bitte, bitte an dieser Stelle nicht beleidigt oder angepisst - ist nicht die Absicht von mir, aber würdest du dich nicht auch aufregen, wenn ich, der 0-Ahnung von IT hat irgendwelche bescheuerten Behauptungen auf diesem Gebiet machen würde und die Tatsachen verdrehen würde, so wie du das in deinen Letzten Beiträgen mit den Gesetzen der Dynamik und Technik gemacht hast? Übrigens, die Theorie und Praxis stimmen nur deshalb oft nicht überein, weil es in vielen Bereichen der Technik nicht notwendig ist diese exakt umzusetzen und aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht oft nicht tragbar. Würde man jedoch sorgfältig genung arbeiten, lässt sich die Theorie sehr genau in die Praxis umsetzen - weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung! Nehmen wir als Beispiel die Forensoftware, die wir hier nutzen. Deren Entwickler hatten entweder zu wenig Zeit dafür oder zu geringes Budget.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Z4 3.0si mit 265 PS BJ Modell E85 vs TT 211 PS (Daten gibts bei 9ii.de einszweidrei.de free cars bikes road tests reviews buying guide 2011).
> Ich sehe den Sauger physikalisch im Nachteil, da er prinzipbedingt einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad hat. Er muss nämlich die Sauerstoffversorgung mit seiner Primärenergie gewährleisten während der Turbo das mit ansonsten weggeworfener Energie erledigt und als Nachteil nur einen etwas größeren Abgasgegendruck hat.


Ich finde da in der Tabelle nur den TTS Roadster mit 272 PS (2009). einziges Fahrzeug mit 211 PS ist dort das A5 Cabrio. Vergleicht man mit dem zeitgleichen BMW Z4 35i (E89) - 2009, ist der audi minimal schneller, zumindest ab 100km/h. Allerdings sind die Werte dort S-Tronic vs manuelle Schaltung, der audi ist 100kg leichter und hat den doppelten Ladedruck.

Ansonsten findet man da Werte zum TT Coupe TSFI mit 200PS, die zeitlich vergleichbar mit dem 265 PS E85 sind. Da liegt der schwerere Z4 vorne (18,4 s vs 21s), aber er hat natürlich bei optimaler Drehzahl auch 65PS mehr. Dennoch finde ich einen Vergleich Cabrio vs Coupe nicht fair, da das Coupe bauartbedingt ja steifer und etwas leichter ist.

Ist wohl auch nicht das Beste Beispiel. Am ehesten Vergleichbar wäre ein Modell eines Herstellers mit einmal Saugmotor und einmal Turbomotor bei ungefähr gleichen PS. Wobei der Saugmotor wenn er voll ausgedreht wird bzw. im optimalen Drehzahlbereich geschalten wird, seine Leistung ja auch dauerhaft anliegen hat, zumal Turbomotoren in der Kennlinie ganz oben oft leicht einknicken, wenn man da zu spät schaltet, ist es nicht optimal. 
Daher werden ja häufig kleine Turbos mit geringem Ladedruck gewählt, um das Turboloch unten und den Leistungsabfall oben gering zu halten.
Praxisbeispiel: Beim Fahrertraining mit dem 123d Coupe wurde damals geraten, den nicht voll auszudrehen, da der Turbo ihn obenrum zuschnürt.

Aber bevor wir uns in Details verlieren: Ich denke die modernen Turbo-Benziner sollen halt vor allem effizienter sein als die Sauger. Mehr Kraft und Elastizität im unteren Drehzalbereich, dadurch weniger Spritverbrauch. Das ermöglicht Downsizing, ohne das man auf Fahrspaß verzichten muss.

Sieht man ja auch beim neuen M5, zwei Zylinder weniger, Verbrauch etwas geringer, dafür angeblich bessere Rundenzeiten als der Alte (wobei die Zeit wohl bisher unbestätigt ist, die da an der Nordschleife gemeldet wurde).


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juli 2011)

mal was anderes : wie oft sollte man ein auto höchstens mit Hartwachspolitur polieren ?
Bin gestern endlich mal dau gekommen meinen 106er zu waschen und polieren, jetzt sieht er wieder richtig gut aus, de lack glänzt richtig und man kann sich drin spiegeln^^ Vorher sah er aus wie sau  Jetzt fehlt "nur" noch der innenraum ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Man kann vielleicht über Geschmack und Farbe diskutieren, aber nicht über Gesetze der Physik und Technik. Und die Behauptung, dass diese Gesetze praktisch nicht gelten, zeigt eindeutig, dass du nicht die geringste Ahnung von Dynamik und Technik hast. Fühl dich bitte, bitte an dieser Stelle nicht beleidigt oder angepisst - ist nicht die Absicht von mir, aber würdest du dich nicht auch aufregen, wenn ich, der 0-Ahnung von IT hat irgendwelche bescheuerten Behauptungen auf diesem Gebiet machen würde und die Tatsachen verdrehen würde, so wie du das in deinen Letzten Beiträgen mit den Gesetzen der Dynamik und Technik gemacht hast? Übrigens, die Theorie und Praxis stimmen nur deshalb oft nicht überein, weil es in vielen Bereichen der Technik nicht notwendig ist diese exakt umzusetzen und aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht oft nicht tragbar. Würde man jedoch sorgfältig genung arbeiten, lässt sich die Theorie sehr genau in die Praxis umsetzen - weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung! Nehmen wir als Beispiel die Forensoftware, die wir hier nutzen. Deren Entwickler hatten entweder zu wenig Zeit dafür oder zu geringes Budget.



Das ist leider quatsch.
Drehmomemnt sagt nichts darüber aus wie schnell ein Motor hochdreht oder wie gut er am Gas hängt. Sorry, ist leider so. Das geht eher in den Bereich der Kolbengeschwindigkeit, je höher diese ist umso spontaner reagiert ein Motor. Nimms nicht persönlich aber du hast 0 Ahnung von Fahrzeugen. Ist leider so.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich finde da in der Tabelle nur den TTS Roadster mit 272 PS (2009). einziges Fahrzeug mit 211 PS ist dort das A5 Cabrio. Vergleicht man mit dem zeitgleichen BMW Z4 35i (E89) - 2009, ist der audi minimal schneller, zumindest ab 100km/h. Allerdings sind die Werte dort S-Tronic vs manuelle Schaltung, der audi ist 100kg leichter und hat den doppelten Ladedruck.



Die Liste wird leider nicht mehr gepflegt, d.h. du musst für die Daten vom TT auf neuere Werte aus der aktuellen Fachpresse zurückgreifen.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ansonsten findet man da Werte zum TT Coupe TSFI mit 200PS, die zeitlich vergleichbar mit dem 265 PS E85 sind. Da liegt der schwerere Z4 vorne (18,4 s vs 21s), aber er hat natürlich bei optimaler Drehzahl auch 65PS mehr. Dennoch finde ich einen Vergleich Cabrio vs Coupe nicht fair, da das Coupe bauartbedingt ja steifer und etwas leichter ist.



Das ist nicht der Motor den ich meine, der von dir angesprochene Motor ist der "Schrottmotor" aus dem Ver Golf GTi, welcher damals auch im TT verbaut war. Der kann sich eher nicht so gut mit Konkurenzprodukten messen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (17. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mal was anderes : wie oft sollte man ein auto höchstens mit Hartwachspolitur polieren ?


 
Man sagt 2x im Jahr: Vor dem Winter und nach dem Winter. Aber das hängt auch von den Einsatzbedingungen ab. Polieren von Hand würde ich nicht machen - man poliert sich nur Holograme ins Lack.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist leider quatsch.
> Drehmomemnt sagt nichts darüber aus wie schnell ein Motor hochdreht oder wie gut er am Gas hängt. Sorry, ist leider so. Das geht eher in den Bereich der Kolbengeschwindigkeit, je höher diese ist umso spontaner reagiert ein Motor. Nimms nicht persönlich aber du hast 0 Ahnung von Fahrzeugen. Ist leider so.



Abgemacht, ich nehme es nicht persönlich, wir haben Freundlichkeiten ausgetauscht, aber zum anderen Thema ist alles gesagt was gesagt werden musste und auf weitere Diskussionen diesbezüglich lasse ich mich mit dir nicht ein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juli 2011)

ich habs von hand gemacht, da wir keine Poliermaschine haben. War zwar ne arbeit, aber ich find das ergebniss kann sich durchaus sehen lassen


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (17. Juli 2011)

Das kenne ich auch so, gleich nach dem Polieren sieht alles Top aus, aber nach ein Paar Wäschen... sieh dir mal das Auto im Sonnelicht an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass es nicht mehr so toll aussieht. Am besten man poliert mit einem exzentrischen Schleifer und wenn das Ergebnis einwandfrei ist, wachst man das auto danach nur noch, was auch von hand sehr gut geht.


----------



## Mosed (17. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Leistung sagt schon was aus. Wenn ich dir sage hier sind zwei 5er BMWs, zum einen gebe ich dir die Info das er wenigstens 500 Nm hat, zum zweiten das er wenigstens 500 PS hat (530d vs M5), dann bist du wahrscheinlich schon in der Lage abzuschätzen wer wohl besser aus den Hufen kommt  .



Du machst da schon wieder den Fehler einen Diesel mit einem Benziner zu vergleichen. Und die Maximalwerte sagen eh nicht viel aus. Klar kann man nicht sagen, dass ein Auto mit Dieselmotor mit max 400 Nm schneller beschleunigt als ein Benziner mit max 350 Nm.

Innerhalb einer Klasse unterscheiden sich die Motoren ja nunmal nur im Drehmoment. Der Drehzahlbereich ist nahezu konstant bei PKW-Motoren.

Und nein, bei Angaben von 500 PS und 500 Nm kann ich ohne Rechnungen nicht ableiten, welches Auto schneller beschleunigt. Ist ja auch die Frage, wann die 500 Nm anliegen.



> Das ist aber nur teilweise richtig, da neben der Information wieviel Drehmoment, bzw welche max. Drehzahl möglich ist beim beschleunigen noch die Drehwilligkeit dazu kommt. Und diese wird nirgends dokumentiert. Wenn wir auf das Bsp. mit dem 530d vs. M5 zurückkommen, dann ist der alte V10 schneller im Begrenzer als der Diesel sein Turboloch überwunden hat. Und ab dem 2. Gang wird alles zur Theorie, da man dann ja nicht wieder ab Leerlaufdrehzahl hochdreht sondern durchs schalten nur um die 1.000 bis 1.500 Upm zurückfällt.


Du meinst vermutlich die Massenträgheit des Motors bzw. des Kurbel- und Ventiltriebs. Ich denke der Hersteller kennt die Werte.
Und auch hier wieder ein Vergleich Diesel und Benziner.


Wenn du Personen fragst, die sich mit Motorentechnik auskenne, werden sie dir sagen, dass du zum Beschleunigen viel Drehmoment benötigst. Natürlich fällt dann auch die Leistung entsprechend aus, da sie ja eh nur ein Rechenwert ist. Darum wurden ja auch ursprünglich Turbolader und Kompressoren eingebaut, um eine bessere Beschleunigung zu ermöglichen - und die erhöhen ja das Drehmoment. 
Das zeigt ja auch das schon angeführte Beispiel Turbo gegen Sauger.
Was, außer Drehmoment soll auch sonst für die Beschleunigung zuständig sein? Leistung ist ja nur ein Rechenwert. 

Ausführliche Artikel:
http://www.juergen-tiegs.de/up/fachbeitrag_u.pdf
www.e31.net


Um Mißverständnisse vorzubeugen, was ich aussagen möchte:
- Weder die Maximalleistung noch das maximale Drehmoment lassen einen direkten Rückschluss auf das Beschleunigungsvermögen zu. Eine Tendenz kann natürlich ausgegeben werden, aber ob Motor 1 oder 2 eine bessere Beschleunigung ermöglicht, ist dann doch von einigen Faktoren mehr abhängig. Weder eine höhere PS-Zahl, noch eine höhere Drehmomentenzahl bedeutet automatisch eine schnellere Beschleunigung.
- Die Drehmomentkurve ist relevant für die Beschleunigung, hinzu kommt dann das Getriebe. Die Leistungskurve ergibt sich ja.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Um Mißverständnisse vorzubeugen, was ich aussagen möchte:
> - Weder die Maximalleistung noch das maximale Drehmoment lassen einen direkten Rückschluss auf das Beschleunigungsvermögen zu. Eine Tendenz kann natürlich ausgegeben werden, aber ob Motor 1 oder 2 eine bessere Beschleunigung ermöglicht, ist dann doch von einigen Faktoren mehr abhängig. Weder eine höhere PS-Zahl, noch eine höhere Drehmomentenzahl bedeutet automatisch eine schnellere Beschleunigung.
> - Die Drehmomentkurve ist relevant für die Beschleunigung, hinzu kommt dann das Getriebe. Die Leistungskurve ergibt sich ja.


 
Das du mit der Maximallleistung nicht aufs Zehntel genau die Beschleunigung ausrechnen kannst ist klar. Ich wollte damit nur sagen das die Leistung eine wesentlich präzisere Information beim Einschätzen der Möglichkeiten eines Fahrzeugs ist als das max. Drehmoment, welches als alleiniger Wert exakt 0 aussagt.

Im übrigen kann man erstmal alles vergleichen und für die Physik ist es egal was du wie verbrennst entscheidend ist nur "was hinten rauskommt".


----------



## Mosed (17. Juli 2011)

Es ist halt aus mehreren Gründen problematisch Diesel mit Benzinern zu vergleichen:

- Ein Diesel hat ja ein um 1/3 kleineres Drehzahlband
- Ein Diesel hat eine höhere Massenträgheit
- Die Getriebe sind länger übersetzt

Dann kommt halt ein ganz anderes Moment zu anderen Zeitpunkten am Rad an und man muss früher schalten.

Klar ist es egal, ob ich Diesel oder Benzin verbrenne - wobei Nitro recht heftige Auswirkungen hat in nem Benziner


----------



## AeroX (17. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kenne ich auch so, gleich nach dem Polieren sieht alles Top aus, aber nach ein Paar Wäschen... sieh dir mal das Auto im Sonnelicht an, dann wirst du feststellen, dass es nicht mehr so toll aussieht. Am besten man poliert mit einem exzentrischen Schleifer und wenn das Ergebnis einwandfrei ist, wachst man das auto danach nur noch, was auch von hand sehr gut geht.



Da gibt's für ne flex doch bestimmt einen Aufsatz bzw teller für oder? (natürlich muss man die flex regeln können) 

MfG


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juli 2011)

ja ne flex haben wir schon, aber halt auch dafür keinen aufsatz.... Lohnt sich halt warscheinlich nich, und so riesig wird der unterschiued zum handpolieren auch nicht sein, als dass sich das geld lohnen würde


----------



## AeroX (17. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja ne flex haben wir schon, aber halt auch dafür keinen aufsatz.... Lohnt sich halt warscheinlich nich, und so riesig wird der unterschiued zum handpolieren auch nicht sein, als dass sich das geld lohnen würde


 
Weißt du den wie viel son teller kostet


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juli 2011)

nicht genau, aber ich davon aus dass er nicht billig sien wird wen man was gescheites will. Außerdem hätt ich da angst dass ich mir n lack ab"flexe", wenn ichs von hand mach kann ich das besser kontrollieren


----------



## AeroX (17. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nicht genau, aber ich davon aus dass er nicht billig sien wird wen man was gescheites will. Außerdem hätt ich da angst dass ich mir n lack ab"flexe", wenn ichs von hand mach kann ich das besser kontrollieren


 
Dafür sollte man ne flex mit regelbaren umdrehungen nehmen  Gemacht hab ich das  auch noch nicht, werd das bald mal ausprobieren


----------



## Seabound (18. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nicht genau, aber ich davon aus dass er nicht billig sien wird wen man was gescheites will. Außerdem hätt ich da angst dass ich mir n lack ab"flexe", wenn ichs von hand mach kann ich das besser kontrollieren


 uum gottes willen, nimm keine flex. damit verbrennst du aufgrund drr hohen drehzahl nur die politur. Kannste echt uebel den lack kaputt machen. trust me. ich bin von sonax geschulter und zertifizierter autoaufbereiter. zumindest hab ich so im studium mein geld verdient.


----------



## AeroX (18. Juli 2011)

Und regelbare flex? Auf ganz langsam? Ka wie viele upm das dann macht..


----------



## Seabound (18. Juli 2011)

Musste ma schauen. steht zum teil auch auf den maschinenpolitur geeigneten polituren drauf, wieviele umdrehungen die vertragen. wenn ich mich recht erinnere, darf die "flex" max 250 umdrehungen in der minute machen. kein plan, ob die sich soweit runterregeln lassen... Poliermaschinen laufen wirklich extrem langsam


----------



## AeroX (18. Juli 2011)

Ok danke, ich werd mich da mal schlau machen


----------



## Zoon (18. Juli 2011)

Poliermaschinen drehen VIEL langsamer als ne Flex!!!

In guten SB Waschstraßen oder Baumärkte gibts Poliermaschinen zum ausleihen. Natürlich drauf achten das ein frischer Aufsatz drauf ist.


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen ganz interessant^^

Audi A7 Does High-Tech In High-Style


----------



## ich558 (20. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn der A7 in meinen Augen ein ziemlich überflüssiges Auto ist (zwischen A6 und A8) ist es doch sehr schön geworden Am besten stellt man die Produktion von A8 und ersetzt in gegen den A7


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2011)

Das immer gleiche langweilige Audi optischer "Nichtangriffspakt"-Einheitsdesign. Schnarch


----------



## AeroX (20. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Das immer gleiche langweilige Audi optischer "Nichtangriffspakt"-Einheitsdesign. Schnarch



Oh ja,


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2011)

Naja, es ist unmöglich von jedem zu verlangen, dass er Geschmack hat. Bzw, über sowas lässt sich bekanntermaßen nicht streiten. Insofern, jeder, wie er will...


----------



## ich558 (20. Juli 2011)

Naja aber es hat sicher seine Gründe warum MB, Audi, BMW und VW so weit verbreitet sind- die ähnliche Optik in einer Produktionsreihe stört anscheinend nicht viele. Nebenbei finde ich hebt sich der A7 (vorallem das Heck) am stärksten von A5,A6 und A8 ab.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2011)

Ich kann die Dinger irgendwie alle nicht unterscheiden. Z.B. bis TT-Passion hier erzählt hat, er hat einen neuen Audi TT wusste ich nicht, dass es da ne weitere Auflage von gibt. Ich dachte, das sind immer noch diese übel abgestimmten Selbstmörderschlitten, die immer von der Straße fliegen. Aber da wurde wohl zwischenzeitlich nachgebessert. Optisch ist da ja alles irgendwo Eins. Schlecht auseinanderzuhalten und dem schlichten deutschen Geschmack angepasst. Geht alles in Richtung VW und rundgelutscht. Wie schon obig geschrieben, optischer Nichtangriffspakt.


----------



## ich558 (20. Juli 2011)

Wie man z.B. die aktuellen BMWs und eben Audis als rundgelutscht frag ich mich schon ich hätte jetzt eher das Gegenteil gesagt- bei VW passt der Begriff schon eher. Gut, aber das sieht warscheindlich jeder etwas anders. BTW: Der erste TT war das hässlichste Auto von Audi die neuern finde ich hingegen schon schön^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich kann die Dinger irgendwie alle nicht unterscheiden. Z.B. bis TT-Passion hier erzählt hat, er hat einen neuen Audi TT wusste ich nicht, dass es da ne weitere Auflage von gibt. Ich dachte, das sind immer noch diese übel abgestimmten Selbstmörderschlitten, die immer von der Straße fliegen.


 
Der Ur-TT wurde im Sommer 2000 nachgebessert, d.h. Heckspoiler + ESP. Da aber die wenigsten Serienmodelle über 13 Jahre gebaut werden folgte 2007 der Nachfolger, der keine Schraube mit der Ur-Version gemein hat. Da der Ur-TT ein IVer Golf mit kurzem Radstand war, der aktuelle TT hingegen eine komplette Neuentwicklung in Alu-Hybrid-Bauweise ist.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie man z.B. die aktuellen BMWs und eben Audis als rundgelutscht frag ich mich schon ich hätte jetzt eher das Gegenteil gesagt- bei VW passt der Begriff schon eher. Gut, aber das sieht warscheindlich jeder etwas anders. BTW: Der erste TT war das hässlichste Auto von Audi die neuern finde ich hingegen schon schön^^



der erste und der zweite TT sind optisch doch fast identisch, oder. Gehen so bissle in Richtung von Peugeot 308 RC irgendwas.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> der erste und der zweite TT sind optisch doch fast identisch, oder. Gehen so bissle in Richtung von Peugeot 308 RC irgendwas.


 
Also bitte. Die erste Generation sieht vollkommen anders aus als die zweite Generation.
Und der Fake kommt typischerweise nach dem Original, insofern sieht der Peugeot aus wie ein TT.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also bitte. Die erste Generation sieht vollkommen anders aus als die zweite Generation.
> Und der Fake kommt typischerweise nach dem Original, insofern sieht der Peugeot aus wie ein TT.


 

Kein Plan. Das ist so das Henne und das Ei Ding oder wie?!?


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2011)

Was soll der erste TT mit dem Nachfolger gemein haben?!?!? Das doch Bullshit, aber echt jetzt.

Ich und genug andere können jedes Audi-Modell von den anderen unterscheiden. Selbst an den Scheinwerfern kann man die im Dunkeln unterscheiden, also bitte



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kein Plan. Das ist so das Henne und das Ei Ding oder wie?!?



Nö, isses nicht. Der TT war der erste in der Form, andere Hersteller sprangen auf den Zug auf. Nix mit rumrätseln, auch wenn du französische Hersteller den deutschen Herstellern offenbar vorziehst, warum auch immer


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kein Plan. Das ist so das Henne und das Ei Ding oder wie?!?


 
So ähnlich, falls du denkst das das Ei 11 Jahre vor dem Huhn da war.
Insofern einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Was soll der erste TT mit dem Nachfolger gemein haben?!?!? Das doch Bullshit, aber echt jetzt.
> 
> Ich und genug andere können jedes Audi-Modell von den anderen unterscheiden. Selbst an den Scheinwerfern kann man die im Dunkeln unterscheiden, also bitte
> 
> ...



Mööp. Der Erste war ja wohl der NSU "Prinz". Insofern ist Audi auf den eigenen Zug aufgesprungen. Also bitte, das war mir bekannt. Ich wusste nur nicht, dass es zwischenzeitlich eine zweite Auflage in Hybriddingens gibt. Und ob es diese vor dem Peugeot gab war mir auch nicht bekannt. Deswegen frag ich hier ja. Übrigens find ich den Peugeot auch recht belanglos. Wie fast alle Modelle der PSA-Gruppe. Zumindest aus dem Peugeot-Lager. Zitrööön macht sich so langsam. Die größeren Modelle finde ich schon einer Überlegung wert!


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2011)

Was soll dieses Auto bitte mit einem TT Bj. 2003 zu tun haben?

Ganz nebenbei ist Audi nicht auf den NSU Zug aufgesprungen, Audi IST NSU
NSU Motorenwerke

Edit: Auf den eigenen Zug aufgesprungen hast du geschrieben, gar nicht gesehen vor lauter "WTF was schreibt der da"


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2011)

lies ma meinen Post "auf den* EIGENEN* Zug aufgesprungen!". 

Du hast es gemerkt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mööp. Der Erste war ja wohl der NSU "Prinz". Insofern ist Audi auf den eigenen Zug aufgesprungen.



Der Prinz hat 0% Ähnlichkeit mit dem TT. Das Markante ist die Seitenlinie mit dem gespannten Dachbogen.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Also bitte, das war mir bekannt. Ich wusste nur nicht, dass es zwischenzeitlich eine zweite Auflage in Hybriddingens gibt.


 
Wenn man sich in irgendeiner Form für Autos interessiert, und irgendwann mal irgendeine Autozeitung liest, dann stolpert man unweigerlich früher oder später über einen Vergleichstest.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und ob es diese vor dem Peugeot gab war mir auch nicht bekannt. Deswegen frag ich hier ja.



Kann man leicht verwechseln, da die TT Baureihe 1998 und kurz danach kam der Peugeot, also kurz danach heißt 2010, also rund *12 Jahre später*. Selbst die 2. Generation ging schon 2007 an den Start, also muss man selbst als minimal Interessierter beim Thema Auto schon mit Gewalt wegschauen.


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Juli 2011)

Der erste Audi TT bedient sich von den Rundungen her eher beim damaligen New Beetle, würde ich sagen. Der zweite TT hat mehr was vom Nissan 350z bzw. 370z von der Form her.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juli 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der erste Audi TT bedient sich von den Rundungen her eher beim damaligen New Beetle, würde ich sagen. Der zweite TT hat mehr was vom Nissan 350z bzw. 370z von der Form her.


 
Und Ich biete den Mitsubishi Eclipse 4G 

Die Form zum aktuellem TT ist total identisch außer das der Eclipse länger wirkt


----------



## Balomanja (21. Juli 2011)

Hach ja die Geschichte wieder...Wer keinen totalen Knick in der Optik hat kann jeden Audi unterscheiden. Ich hab das hier schon gestern gelesen und heute auf der B404 im Kopf ein Audi "Ratespiel" gespielt und konnte jedes Modell voneinander unterscheiden. Hab auch einige neue A6 gesehen und die ähnlen (wie ich finde) nicht dem A4... Vorallem das markante LED-Licht sah richtig gut aus.....
Man kann auch die BMWs voneinander unterscheiden.Allein die unterschiedlichen Größen der Autos machen das doch schon leicht.

Zum TT, das Auto ist vom Design her sicherlich nicht jedermans Sache, ber er sieht auf keinen Fall hässlich aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juli 2011)

So, der neue A5 ist jetzt bestellbar aber alle Motoren oberhalb der Basis haben die Doppelkupplung oder schlimmer  .
Also fahre ich morgen früh nochmal den S5 Probe, vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch warm mit ihm.
Immerhin hat der neue S5 einen Werksverbrauch von nur 8,5 l/ 100 km (1,2 weniger als vor dem Facelift).


----------



## Balomanja (21. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So, der neue A5 ist jetzt bestellbar aber alle Motoren oberhalb der Basis haben die Doppelkupplung oder schlimmer  .
> Also fahre ich morgen früh nochmal den S5 Probe, vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch warm mit ihm.
> Immerhin hat der neue S5 einen Werksverbrauch von nur 8,5 l/ 100 km (1,2 weniger als vor dem Facelift).


 
Dafür ist ja der V8 auch rausgeflogen.....


----------



## ich558 (21. Juli 2011)

Was stört dich an einem Doppelkupplunsgetriebe?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juli 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Dafür ist ja der V8 auch rausgeflogen.....


 
Der Verlust hällt sich für mich in Grenzen, da ich derzeit nur 2 Saugmotoren kenne für die ich mich überhaupt interessiere. Der Eine kommt aus Italien, der Andere aus England.



ich558 schrieb:


> Was stört dich an einem Doppelkupplunsgetriebe?


 
Ich HASSE Automatik. Das Ding macht was es will. Kostet mein Geld, verbläst meinen Sprit, nimmt mir meinen Spaß. Und ein großer Teil des "Control-Feelings" geht hopps.

Ich gebe dem Teil morgen noch einmal eine Chance mich zu überzeugen. Ansonsten ist Audi vorerst von meinem Wunschzettel gestrichen.

Ich habe zufällig gelesen das Chevrolette den Camaro demnächst offiziell bei uns verkaufen will.......


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Verlust hällt sich für mich in Grenzen, da ich derzeit nur 2 Saugmotoren kenne für die ich mich überhaupt interessiere. Der Eine kommt aus Italien, der Andere aus England.
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juli 2011)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ist der aus England der 7,3-Liter-V12-Ottomotor vom One - 77?
> Das Auto ist der Wahnsinn


 
Das stimmt  .


----------



## fctriesel (21. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Ur-TT wurde im Sommer 2000 nachgebessert, d.h. Heckspoiler + ESP.


Die eigentliche "Verbesserung" war ein anders abgestimmtes Fahrwerk. Da Audi hier mehr oder weniger einen Sportwagen auf den Markt bringen wollte war der sehr knackig abgestimmt, aber auch ziemlich giftig zu fahren. Nur haben ein paar TT-Fahrer ihr Können überschätzt.
Das ESP und den Heckspoiler wurde eigentlich nur für die Medienwirkung eingesetzt um vom Image des von dir benannten Selbstmörderschlittens runterzukommen. Aber die echte Veränderung war das Fahrwerk.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juli 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Die eigentliche "Verbesserung" war ein anders abgestimmtes Fahrwerk. Da Audi hier mehr oder weniger einen Sportwagen auf den Markt bringen wollte war der sehr knackig abgestimmt, aber auch ziemlich giftig zu fahren. Nur haben ein paar TT-Fahrer ihr Können überschätzt.
> Das ESP und den Heckspoiler wurde eigentlich nur für die Medienwirkung eingesetzt um vom Image des von dir benannten Selbstmörderschlittens runterzukommen. Aber die echte Veränderung war das Fahrwerk.


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Unter der hinteren Stoßstange wurde ein 50 kg Gewicht verbaut, der Spoiler kam auch noch dazu (bringt auch 50 kg Anpreßdruck bei 120 km/h) und schlußendlich das ESP, das hat ihn Handzahm gemacht.
Ich hatte am Höhepunkt der Affäre absichtlich einen TT gekauft, da ich hoffte er wird zu einem Klassiker wenn er eingestellt würde. Aber dann kam ja alles anders.
Ich lies eien Freund mit meinem TT fahren bevor er modifiziert wurde, das hätte mich fast meinen Hals gekostet, als er mit etwa 230 km/h in einer Kurve vom Gas gegangen ist und auf einmal das Heck sein eignes Leben entwickelte.

Das mit dem Fahrwerk darf man nicht mit der A-Klasse verwechseln. Der TT behielt sein "A-Plattform" Fahrwerk bis zum Ende. Da das Problem nicht vom Fahrwerk sondern von der "Balance" kam.
Ich habe sogar noch die Fotos die Audi an alle Owner verschickte um sie auf die Modifikationen vorzubereiten. Zum Glück konnte man wählen ob man den Spoiler wollte oder nicht, ich entschied mich dagegen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juli 2011)

welches kennzeichen würdet ihr nehmen?
FN BV 1604    (anspielung aufn Bugatti Veyron)
oder
FN TD 675 (anspielung auf Triumph Daytona 675)
oder
FN XR 1018 (anspielung aufn CCXR)


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Juli 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> welches kennzeichen würdet ihr nehmen?
> FN BV 1604    (anspielung aufn Bugatti Veyron)
> oder
> FN TD 675 (anspielung auf Triumph Daytona 675)
> ...


 
Je nachdem welches der Fahrzeuge deines ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Juli 2011)

leider keines von den dreien ^^ Wobei die daytona in 2 jahren geplant ist


----------



## ich558 (21. Juli 2011)

Du bleibts wohl der einzige der da die Anspielung sieht aber ich persönliche finde #2 am schönsten


----------



## Seabound (21. Juli 2011)

@fctriesel: das mit dem selbstmoerderschlitten hab glaub ich ich geschrieben


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juli 2011)

Freu mich schon auf den 306 GTI S16 2.0 16V mit 167 PS, kennt wer gute Bodykits fuer den Peugeot 306, Fahrwerke oder Auspuffanlagen? 

Er hat 140 000 km, aber der Zustand ist gut, natürlich muss dann optisch noch was gemacht werden, OCZ Felgen 17" hab ich schon


----------



## Seabound (22. Juli 2011)

Geile karre! Ich persoenlich wuerde sie aber nur dezent verbasteln. Wenn du ein reichhaltiges tuningangebot fuer deinen peugeot suchst, schau ma unter*** Motorsport - Renault, Tuning, Peugeot, Citroen, Ersatzteile, Devil[/url]

da findest du si ziemlich alles, was du brauchst.


----------



## riedochs (22. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich HASSE Automatik. Das Ding macht was es will. Kostet mein Geld, verbläst meinen Sprit, nimmt mir meinen Spaß. Und ein großer Teil des "Control-Feelings" geht hopps.


 
Gerade beim DSG macht Spaß selbst einzugreifen. So schnell kannst du nicht per Hand schalten. Ich fahre selbst oft genug mit den Paddles am Lenkrad. Man muss halt erst etwas warm damit werden. Überholvorgänge auf der Landstraße sind damit ein Traum. Schnell 2 Gänge runter und beim Beschleunigen ohne Unterbrechung die Gänge hoch schalten. Aber vielleicht fehlt da auch von deiner Seite der Wille.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gerade beim DSG macht Spaß selbst einzugreifen. So schnell kannst du nicht per Hand schalten. Ich fahre selbst oft genug mit den Paddles am Lenkrad. Man muss halt erst etwas warm damit werden. Überholvorgänge auf der Landstraße sind damit ein Traum. Schnell 2 Gänge runter und beim Beschleunigen ohne Unterbrechung die Gänge hoch schalten. Aber vielleicht fehlt da auch von deiner Seite der Wille.


 
Naja, wieviel Wille ich bereit bin zu investieren wenn der Wagen 73.000,- Euro kostet ist überschaubar.

Ich bin eben wieder gefahren, ist wirklich ein tolles Auto, mit Ausnahme des Getriebes. Selbst in der manuellen Gasse schaltet er bei 6.700 Upm selbständig. Wofür kann dann der Motor 7.000 Upm ?

Wie auch immer, ich habe ihn dennoch bestellt, da es keine echten Alternativen gibt. Man darf den Wagen halt nicht als sportliches Auto sehen, sondern als Cruiser. Und genau das kann er hervoragend. ACC an (Radargestützter Tempomat), Lane Assist an (aktiver Spurhalteassistent), dann hast du einen Autopilot, der lenkt, bremst und Gas gibt  .

Imerhin ist der Wagen schön, es macht spaß rum zu cruisen, und vom Fleck kommt er auch. Insofer wird es ein tolles Jahr 2012 für mich  .


----------



## AeroX (22. Juli 2011)

Radargeschützter tempomat? 

Erklärung bitte 

Edit: und glückwunsch zum neuen Auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Radargeschützter tempomat?
> 
> Erklärung bitte
> 
> Edit: und glückwunsch zum neuen Auto


 
Erstmal Danke  .
Nennt sich ACC, er misst per Radar was vor dem Auto in einem Bereich bis 300m so los ist. Wenn ein Fahrzeug in deinen Sicherheitsabstand reinfährt reduziert er per Bremseingriff die Geschwindigkeit, wenn die Luft wieder rein ist, gibt er wieder gas um auf das voreingestellte Tempo zu kommen.


----------



## JC88 (22. Juli 2011)

Lol

also braucht man eigentlich garnichts mehr machen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Geile karre! Ich persoenlich wuerde sie aber nur dezent verbasteln. Wenn du ein reichhaltiges tuningangebot fuer deinen peugeot suchst, schau ma unter*** Motorsport - Renault, Tuning, Peugeot, Citroen, Ersatzteile, Devil[/URL]
> 
> da findest du si ziemlich alles, was du brauchst.


 

Arbeite ab August in der Garage AMAG AG in der Schweiz, mache da noch eine Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker 

Will den 306 einfach cleanen und die Scheibentönen und ein neuer Lack ist auch nötig Anthrazit-Matt würde mir gefallen und schwarze Angeleyes Scheinwerfer..

Weiss jemand ob man den Kofferraum-Knauf hinten wegmachen kann und den Deckel immernoch öffnen kann? 

Zum Glück hats da Spengler, ich will nichts  selber verbasteln..


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2011)

@IT
Welche Farbe bekommt er inner und außen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> @IT
> Welche Farbe bekommt er inner und außen?


 
Aussen: Gletscherweiß Metallic. 
Innen: Leder/ Alcantara, Leder schwarz, Alcantara Mondsilber.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Juli 2011)

Kann es sein das dass auto bei 6.700upm automatisch schaltet, weil er sonst in den begrenzer kommt oder die leistung wieder zu stark abfällt ? Ist bei den Lambo's auch so wenn ich mich nicht irre (gehört ja auch zu audi). 

Ist ja eigentlich praktisch aber das ist ansichtssache.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dass auto bei 6.700upm automatisch schaltet, weil er sonst in den begrenzer kommt oder die leistung wieder zu stark abfällt ? Ist bei den Lambo's auch so wenn ich mich nicht irre (gehört ja auch zu audi).


 
Das stimmt schon aber ich will nicht das er im manuellen Modus irgendwas selbst macht. Im Automatikmodus kann das Ding machen was es will.


----------



## AeroX (22. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke  .
> Nennt sich ACC, er misst per Radar was vor dem Auto in einem Bereich bis 300m so los ist. Wenn ein Fahrzeug in deinen Sicherheitsabstand reinfährt reduziert er per Bremseingriff die Geschwindigkeit, wenn die Luft wieder rein ist, gibt er wieder gas um auf das voreingestellte Tempo zu kommen.


 


Oh schöne sache, danke!


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon aber ich will nicht das er im manuellen Modus irgendwas selbst macht. Im Automatikmodus kann das Ding machen was es will.


 
Ich glaube das ist bei allen Audis so, beim Q7 3L TDI(allerdings 6 Stufen Automatik) von meinem Dad auch und ein bekannter fährt einen A6 3L TDI, da ist es auch so.


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist bei allen Audis so, beim Q7 3L TDI(allerdings 6 Stufen Automatik) von meinem Dad auch und ein bekannter fährt einen A6 3L TDI, da ist es auch so.


 Wir haben ebenfalls einen Q7 aber wenn man mal Vollgas giebt wird der Gang komplett bis 4200upm ausgedreht- egal ob im auto oder manuell Modus. Man kann in halt nicht überdrehen (aber wer macht das schon) und falls man nicht selbst runterschaltet macht er es trotzdem.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf den 306 GTI S16 2.0 16V mit 167 PS, kennt wer gute Bodykits fuer den Peugeot 306, Fahrwerke oder Auspuffanlagen?
> 
> Er hat 140 000 km, aber der Zustand ist gut, natürlich muss dann optisch noch was gemacht werden, OCZ Felgen 17" hab ich schon



Kuck auch mal nei "Musketier" vorbei.
Der 206CC von meinem Cousin hatte Spoiler, Schweller, AGA von denen dran.
MUSKETIER Exclusiv Tuning Shop - Ihr Tuningteile Shop fr Citron, Peugeot, Toyota und viele andere Marken.

Auch vlt noch interssant:
Rüffer
und
French Power

@IT:
Irgendwie komisch (für mich)
Erst die Beschwerde deinerseits dass das DSG dir unsympathisch ist (weil es nicht so schaltet wie du willst)
Dann aber solche Assistenten und Helferlein im neuen Wägelchen, die das Auto zu nem Autopiloten machen.
Ist da nicht ein Widerspruch drin? 

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Auto (und das es schnell geliefert wird)


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @IT:
> Irgendwie komisch (für mich)
> Erst die Beschwerde deinerseits dass das DSG dir unsympathisch ist (weil es nicht so schaltet wie du willst)
> Dann aber solche Assistenten und Helferlein im neuen Wägelchen, die das Auto zu nem Autopiloten machen.
> ...


 
Ich habe nichts gegen technische Spielereien, solange ich entscheide wann sie was machen. Und das ist bei einer Automatik nicht der Fall, sie ist immer da und schlußendlich entscheidet das Ding wie die Kraft fließt.

Wenn mein Wunschtermin klappt, dann hole ich den Wagen am 07.04.2012 im Werk ab.


----------



## Mosed (22. Juli 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dass auto bei 6.700upm automatisch schaltet, weil er sonst in den begrenzer kommt oder die leistung wieder zu stark abfällt ? Ist bei den Lambo's auch so wenn ich mich nicht irre (gehört ja auch zu audi).
> 
> Ist ja eigentlich praktisch aber das ist ansichtssache.



Da ist dann garantiert der rote Bereich oder er würde danach anfangen. Wer behauptet, er findet es blöd, wenn da automatisch hochgeschaltet wird, müsste auch der Meinung sein, dass Sicherheitsventile blöd sind.
Der rote Bereich ist ja nicht umsonst rot. Ich weiß auch nicht, was man davon haben soll den Motor  bei der Drehzahl zu halten und nicht zu schalten. Bedeutet ja, dass man mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit mit maximaler Drehzahl fährt.


@IT-Passion: Eigentlich hast du dann grundsätzlich ein Problem - denn jedes aktuelle Auto hat E-Gas. Du gibt also nur einen Wunsch an die Motorsteuerung und die macht dann was sie aktuell für richtig hält.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> @IT-Passion: Eigentlich hast du dann grundsätzlich ein Problem - denn jedes aktuelle Auto hat E-Gas. Du gibt also nur einen Wunsch an die Motorsteuerung und die macht dann was sie aktuell für richtig hält.


 
Ich fahre seit 1998 Autos mit E-Gas, was aber nichts daran ändert das ich entscheide wann der Gang gewechselt wird.
Das Problem ist ja nicht das ich mit aller Gewalt den Begrenzer belästigen möchte, sondern wenn ich im manuellen Modus bin möchte ich schalten, wenn die Elektronik sich einmischt ist das Ergebniss das entweder ab und an der falsche Gang anliegt, da ich und die Elektronik hoch schaltet, was dann über kurz oder lang dazuführt, dass man den manuellen Modus gar nicht mehr benutzt und dann im Opa Style auf Automatik fahre.


----------



## Mosed (22. Juli 2011)

Was ich meinte ist, dass du mit nem E-Gas nur den Wunsch äußern kannst, dass der Motor mehr Drehmoment abgibt - ob er das dann wirklich macht, liegt in der Macht der Motorsteuerung. (Ähnlich, dass du bei der Automatik im manuellen Modus den Gangwechsel nur erwünschen kannst...)

Dein beschriebenes Problem hatte ich noch nie. Wenn ich mit Vollgas beschleunigen möchte, stelle ich einfach auf S und gib Vollgas - wozu sollte ich dabei manuell schalten? Wenn ich mal manuell schalte, dann unterhalb der maximalen Drehzahl.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was ich meinte ist, dass du mit nem E-Gas nur den Wunsch äußern kannst, dass der Motor mehr Drehmoment abgibt - ob er das dann wirklich macht, liegt in der Macht der Motorsteuerung. (Ähnlich, dass du bei der Automatik im manuellen Modus den Gangwechsel nur erwünschen kannst...)



Nur das das E-Gas keinerlei Entscheidungskriterien hat, er lässt auf Wunsch den Wagen absterben oder bis in den Begrenzer drehen. So soll Elektronik sein, zum verbessern der Eigenschaften und nicht zum bevormunden.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Dein beschriebenes Problem hatte ich noch nie. Wenn ich mit Vollgas beschleunigen möchte, stelle ich einfach auf S und gib Vollgas - wozu sollte ich dabei manuell schalten? Wenn ich mal manuell schalte, dann unterhalb der maximalen Drehzahl.


 
Wie gesagt, das Problem stellt sich wenn du vor einer Kurve im letzten Augenblick verzögern willst, dann schaltet das Ding unnötig hoch obwohl der Gang besser gehalten würde. Oder wie bereits erwähnt, du willst schalten, das Ding auch und schwupps geht es 2 Gänge hoch.

Wie gesagt wer Automatik fahren will oder nichts anderes kann soll es machen. Aber eben nicht bevormunden.


----------



## Mosed (22. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur das das E-Gas keinerlei Entscheidungskriterien hat, er lässt auf Wunsch den Wagen absterben oder bis in den Begrenzer drehen. So soll Elektronik sein, zum verbessern der Eigenschaften und nicht zum bevormunden.


 
Wenn dein ESP meint, dass der Fahrzustand nicht passend ist oder die Reifen durchdrehen, nimmt die Motorsteuerung (je nach Situation) Drehmoment weg. Oder manche Fahrzeuge nehmen kein Gas mehr an, wenn du stark auf die Bremse trittst...
Es gibt auch hier Eingriffe, die "bevormunden".


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn dein ESP meint, dass der Fahrzustand nicht passend ist oder die Reifen durchdrehen, nimmt die Motorsteuerung (je nach Situation) Drehmoment weg. Oder manche Fahrzeuge nehmen kein Gas mehr an, wenn du stark auf die Bremse trittst...
> Es gibt auch hier Eingriffe, die "bevormunden".


 
Hat mit E-Gas aber eher sekundär zu tun.
Und es ändert nichts daran das ich mit einer Automatik nichts anfangen kann.

Beim S5 habe ich die Kröte geschluckt. Aber dafür sind die anderen Eigenschaften gut. Wäre aber sehr kundenfreundlich wenn der Kunde sich aussuchen dürfte was er möchte und was nicht, anstatt einem so ein Zeug reinzudrücken um die Umsatzrendite zu optimieren.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke  .
> Nennt sich ACC, er misst per Radar was vor dem Auto in einem Bereich bis 300m so los ist. Wenn ein Fahrzeug in deinen Sicherheitsabstand reinfährt reduziert er per Bremseingriff die Geschwindigkeit, wenn die Luft wieder rein ist, gibt er wieder gas um auf das voreingestellte Tempo zu kommen.


 
In der Theorie nette Sache, in der Praxis eher nervig für mich. Durfte diese Woche mit einem X5 Automatik von München aus nach Leonberg zu Bosch fahren und hab ACC auf der Autobahn nutzen wollen. Das Resultat war, dass dann z.B. wenn auf 130 beschränkt ist einer dich mit 150 überholt, vor dir ein den Abstandsbereich einschert, dein Wagen bremst ab, der hinter dir denkt du kannst nicht fahren, fährt ebenfalls auf die Linke Spur etc.
Gab paar so Situationen. Das Fahrzeug gibt beim Überholen auch erst dann Gas, wenn man schon komplett auf der linken Spur ist, solange das Radar irgendwas vor einem erkennt, wird schon gebremst bzw. zumindest nicht beschleunigt. Zukünftige Versionen werden auf Kameras und Objekterkennung setzen, vielleicht wirds dann besser.

Ich fahre halt gern gleichmäßig, und dazu gehört eben leider auch, dass diverse Schnarcher überholt werden müssen und diverse Raser vorbeigelassen werden müssen. Und dann muss ich beim ACC eben doch wieder dauernd manuell eingreifen. Ansonsten wärs echt ein tolles Feature. 

Lenkt der Audi aktiv beim Spurverlassen? Der BMW vibriert da am Lenkrad, aber lenkt nicht selbst mit. Aber auch das kann nervig werden, z.B. bei Baustellen wo dann zig Spurstreifen übereinander gepinselt sind oder wenn bei ner Fahrbahnverengung die Spuren enger sind.

Wie gesagt, an und für sich sinnvolle Ideen, leider nicht foolproof gegenüber dem Straßenbauamt oder Leuten, die mit Geradeausfahren und drei Spuren überfordert sind. Musste dann nach paar Monaten mal berichten, inwieweit die die Sachen noch täglich nutzt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> In der Theorie nette Sache, in der Praxis eher nervig für mich. Durfte diese Woche mit einem X5 Automatik von München aus nach Leonberg zu Bosch fahren und hab ACC auf der Autobahn nutzen wollen. Das Resultat war, dass dann z.B. wenn auf 130 beschränkt ist einer dich mit 150 überholt, vor dir ein den Abstandsbereich einschert, dein Wagen bremst ab, der hinter dir denkt du kannst nicht fahren, fährt ebenfalls auf die Linke Spur etc.
> Gab paar so Situationen. Das Fahrzeug gibt beim Überholen auch erst dann Gas, wenn man schon komplett auf der linken Spur ist, solange das Radar irgendwas vor einem erkennt, wird schon gebremst bzw. zumindest nicht beschleunigt. Zukünftige Versionen werden auf Kameras und Objekterkennung setzen, vielleicht wirds dann besser.



Hat heute früh echt gut funktioniert, da habe ich es gleich mitbestellt. Kostet im Paket sowieso kaum mehr als der normale Tempomat.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Lenkt der Audi aktiv beim Spurverlassen? Der BMW vibriert da am Lenkrad, aber lenkt nicht selbst mit. Aber auch das kann nervig werden, z.B. bei Baustellen wo dann zig Spurstreifen übereinander gepinselt sind oder wenn bei ner Fahrbahnverengung die Spuren enger sind.



Laut Prospekt ja. Konnte ich aber nicht testen, da noch keine gelifteten A5/S5 zu haben sind und der Alte hat noch die hydraulische Servolenkung, die vibriert nur.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hat heute früh echt gut funktioniert, da habe ich es gleich mitbestellt. Kostet im Paket sowieso kaum mehr als der normale Tempomat.


Wenn man eine Strecke hat mit Leuten, die mehr oder weniger konstant fahren und sich nicht benehmen wie die Wildsäue, ist es echt nett. Vor allem wenn ein Blitzer kommt und die vor einem bremsen, bremst das Auto schön mit und man muss nix tun


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2011)

Zumindest auf S dreht das DSG bei mir die Gänge ca. 400 U/Min in den Roten Bereich. AUf D wird spätestens bei 6000 U/min geschaltet. Aber Achtung: Zumindest beim Scirocco macht es keinen Unterschied zwischen D und S von 0 auf 100


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juli 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Zumindest auf S dreht das DSG bei mir die Gänge ca. 400 U/Min in den Roten Bereich. AUf D wird spätestens bei 6000 U/min geschaltet. Aber Achtung: Zumindest beim Scirocco macht es keinen Unterschied zwischen D und S von 0 auf 100


 
Bei der 7 Gang S-Tronic zum Beispiel gibt es kein "S" mehr (nur "D" oder "M", bzw. bei "M" macht er "S"). Und das man bei einem Vollgas Start keine unterschiedliche Beschleunigung je nach Modus hat ist klar, da der alte "S" Modus die Gänge im Normalbetrieb nur höher gedreht hatte.

Das ist im übrigen die Konfig., falls jemand Verbresserungsvorschläge hat, dann nur zu  :

3.0 TFSI quattro S tronic
Leistung: 245(333) kW(PS)
Exterieur: Gletscherweiß Metallic
Interieur: Material: Alcantara/Leder-Kombination mondsilber-schwarz
- Adaptive light
- Aluminium-Gussräder im 5-Parallelspeichen-Stern-Design, Größe 8,5 J x 19 mit Reifen 255/35 R 19
- Assistenz-Paket
- Außenspiegel, beheizt, elektrisch anklappbar und automatisch abblendend
- Bang & Olufsen Sound System
- Belederte Armauflagen in den Türverkleidungen
- Bluetooth-Schnittstelle
- Fernlichtassistent
- Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend
- Komfortschlüssel
- MMI Navigation plus
- Multifunktions-Sportlederlenkrad im 3-Speichen-Design mit Schaltwippen unten abgeflacht

Der Rest (Xenon Plus, ....) ist sowieso Serie.


----------



## AeroX (23. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei der 7 Gang S-Tronic zum Beispiel gibt es kein "S" mehr (nur "D" oder "M", bzw. bei "M" macht er "S"). Und das man bei einem Vollgas Start keine unterschiedliche Beschleunigung je nach Modus hat ist klar, da der alte "S" Modus die Gänge im Normalbetrieb nur höher gedreht hatte.
> 
> Das ist im übrigen die Konfig., falls jemand Verbresserungsvorschläge hat, dann nur zu  :
> 
> ...


 
Weiß ist natürlich richtig geil, sieht bestimmt richtig gut aus. 
Mein Polo ist auch weiß


----------



## ich558 (23. Juli 2011)

Jo gletscherweißist ne nette Farbe 
Weis nicht genau wie das heißt aber hast du auch diese Spiegel die beim überhohlen zu blinken beginnen falls jemand im toten Winkel fährt? Finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht!


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jo gletscherweißist ne nette Farbe
> Weis nicht genau wie das heißt aber hast du auch diese Spiegel die beim überhohlen zu blinken beginnen falls jemand im toten Winkel fährt? Finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht!


 
Den habe ich nicht genommen, hat mich bei der Probefahrt nicht so ganz überzeugt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mal kurz dazwischen funken dürfte 
Wenn, wo kauft ihr eure Autos ? Ebay, mobile.de, Autoscout.. ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juli 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Wenn, wo kauft ihr eure Autos ? Ebay, mobile.de, Autoscout.. ?


 
Einfach beim Händler bestellen  .


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Einfach beim Händler bestellen  .


 
Der Lamborghini Händler sitzt aber 400km weit weg...


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Juli 2011)

ich find mobile ganz gut, daraus hab ich mein karren auch gefunden  ebay würd ich nicht empfehlen, da die auf nichts wirklich spezialisiert sind...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2011)

Mein aktuelles hab ich bei autoscout24 gefunden, das davor bei mobile.de . Verkauft hab ich dagegen im Endeffekt über die Zeitung. Über die Onlineportale bekommt man halt auch immer viele Anrufe von so "Import/Export" Typen die für den halben Preis aber sofort und gleich in Bar kaufen wollen.


----------



## Balomanja (24. Juli 2011)

Wie IT beim Händler direkt....


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2011)

bei meinen Eltern. Also beim Haendler.


----------



## Mosed (24. Juli 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Der Lamborghini Händler sitzt aber 400km weit weg...


 400 km sind mit deinem Maybach doch wohl kein Problem? 

Ich habe meins bei Autoscout24 gefunden. Mobile war auch eine Suchplattform bei mir.


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> 400 km sind mit deinem Maybach doch wohl kein Problem?


 
natürlich nicht, aber ich will doch die schönen ledersitze nicht unnötig strapazieren.


----------



## Majestic-12 (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab nen Mazda 6 Sport Kombi.

Silber, 2,0L, 140PS, 100.000km, BJ 2004


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. Juli 2011)

Wieviel hatter gekostet ?


----------



## AeroX (24. Juli 2011)

Majestic-12 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Mazda 6 Sport Kombi.
> 
> Silber, 2,0L, 140PS, 100.000km, BJ 2004


 
Sind das zufällig felgen von 'Dezent' ?
Wenn ja haben wir die auch auf unseren Touran..


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2011)

Majestic-12 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Mazda 6 Sport Kombi.
> 
> Silber, 2,0L, 140PS, 100.000km, BJ 2004



Hat n Kumpel von mir auch. In Schwarz. Schönes Autos. Und bei der souveränen Zuverlässigkeit von Mazda is das Ding locker nochmal für 150.000km gut! Top Karre!  Praktisch gerade erst eingefahren. 

Ach ja, und die Felgen, weil AeroX darauf hingewiesen hat, sind auch top anzuschauen!


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Juli 2011)

an für sich mag das auto schon ein gutes sein. Allerdings find ich es immer ziemlich lächerlich wenn die autohersteller ihre autos "sport" nennen, und dann Motoren verbauen die gerade so über der 100PS-Marke kratzen. 
Also bitte, ein kombi ist ein kombi, ein sportwagen ist ein sportwagen. Und ein kombi mit 140PS hat nichts mir "Sport" zu tun. Ich finde hier soolten die autohersteller mal ein bisschen runterkommen und realistischer bezeichnen


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2011)

Das Auto ist 2004 gebaut. Da waren 140 PS noch 140 PS. Nicht so wie heute.  Der inflationäre Umgang mit den PS relativiert natürlich die Dinge, die vor ein paar Jahren noch als sportlich anzusehen waren. Und was Kombi und Sport angeht, ein M5 (I know, no Kombi ) oder so hat in meinen Augen auch nicht viel mit Sport zu tun, bei dem Gewicht. Aber die Hersteller werben natürlich gerne mit dem Prädikat "Sport". Und ein 2 Litermotor mit 140 PS hat in 2004 schon die Wurst vom Teller gezogen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Auto ist 2004 gebaut. Da waren 140 PS noch 140 PS. Nicht so wie heute.  Der inflationäre Umgang mit den PS relativiert natürlich die Dinge, die vor ein paar Jahren noch als sportlich anzusehen waren. Und was Kombi und Sport angeht, ein M5 (I know, no Kombi ) oder so hat in meinen Augen auch nicht viel mit Sport zu tun, bei dem Gewicht. Aber die Hersteller werben natürlich gerne mit dem Prädikat "Sport". Und ein 2 Litermotor mit 140 PS hat in 2004 schon die Wurst vom Teller gezogen.


 
Das sehe ich aber anders. Der Einkaufswagen meiner Mutter (BJ 2001) hatte damals schon 130 PS und gallt nicht gerade als sportlich. Es gab natürlich Zeiten als 140 PS noch ein Wort waren. Dürften aber eher die Siebziger Jahre gewesen sein.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2011)

Wie schön, dass wir solche Dinge unterschiedlich bewerten. Wäre ja auch furchtbar einer Meinung zu sein.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juli 2011)

Der Durchscnitt liegt ja irgendwo bei 136ps. Aber darunter zählen ja auch die ganzen SUV´s etc. Wenn man son ding mit 136ps hat ist da so lala aber in was richtig kleinem sieht das schon wieder anders aus.

Ich bin ja der meinung das die meißten Autos in deutschland einen 1.6er mit um die 100ps haben. Kann mich aber auch täuschen 

EDIT: Ich hab in den großen weiten des Internets was gefunden was meiner Meinung nach dem Thema sportwagen schon ziemlich nah kommt.


----------



## Mosed (24. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Auto ist 2004 gebaut. Da waren 140 PS noch 140 PS. Nicht so wie heute.


 
Wo genau soll der Unterschied zwischen 2004 und heute liegen?
Außer natürlich, dass 140 PS aus 2 Liter 2011 sehr wenig wäre, 2004 aber auch schon keine besondere Leistung war.
Das Fahrzeuggewicht ist nicht unbedingt gestiegen.


----------



## Majestic-12 (24. Juli 2011)

@ Justin Biber

Fahr iihn jetzt seit 3 Jahren. Hab 11.000€ dafür bezahlt.

@AeroX

Ja sind 17 zoll Dezent Felgen. Leider hat die der Vorbesitzer nicht sehr gut gepflegt. Überleg sie entweder aufzubereiten oder andere auf zu ziehen. Sehen aber schon geil aus. 

@Scholle_Satt

Von den km macht er sicher noch einiges mit. Hatte auch noch nichts dran außer verschleißteile. Das einzige große Problem an dem Model is der Rost. Und meiner fängt jetzt auch schon an. FFür das Bj.  

@CPU-GPU

Also ich finde mit dem 2.0L Motor geht der schon gut weg. Is schon was anderes wie wenn ich nen 1.6L Turbo mit 140PS hab. mit  Sicher ist es kein Sportwagen. Das Sport Kombi ist glaub ich auch mehr auf die schnittige Karosserieform bezogen.
Aber den Mazda 6 MPS mit 2.3L Turbo mit 260PS kann man glaub ich schon ehr als "Sport" bezeichnen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juli 2011)

Majestic-12 schrieb:


> Also ich finde mit dem 2.0L Motor geht der schon gut weg. Is schon was anderes wie wenn ich nen 1.6L Turbo mit 140PS hab.



Das stimmt, so ein 1600er Turbo zieht heute schon ganz ordentlich davon, das kann man von einem 4 Zylinder Sauger eher weniger behaupten.



Majestic-12 schrieb:


> mit  Sicher ist es kein Sportwagen. Das Sport Kombi ist glaub ich auch mehr auf die schnittige Karosserieform bezogen.
> Aber den Mazda 6 MPS mit 2.3L Turbo mit 260PS kann man glaub ich schon ehr als "Sport" bezeichnen.


 
Wobei selbst der Motor ausser beim Verbrauch auch kaum heraussticht. Denn ich denke das dürfte der durstigste 4 Zylinder Turbo unserer Zeit sein.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Juli 2011)

Hatte letztens einen smart ForFour brabus vor mir.
Kaum aus dem Ort ging der ab wie ne kleine Rakete.
1500ccm + Turbo = 177PS

Da kam ich mit meinem Ibiza FR (=1.4TSI mit 150PS) kaum hinterher.

Da der so abgezischt ist, hab ich bei Wikipedia nachgekuckt und erst da rausgefunden, das der 27PS mehr hat.
Hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juli 2011)

Endlich zurück vom Ring.  
Ne, bin ich fertig.. 1000 km an einem Tag, 3 km vom Parkplatz zur Tribüne und zurück gestiefelt, 1-stündige Zwischenhalte in Frankfurt und Karlsruhe.. xD


----------



## Sync (25. Juli 2011)

Hab zur Zeit nen Polo Fun BJ 2004
Mit dem 1.9 TDI 74 KW (100PS) läuft richtig gut, hatte noch nichts zu beanstanden
 aber wenn alles glatt läuft kommt dieses Jahr noch ein neuer Wagen 

Wahrscheinlich auch wieder nen Diesel.. schwanke aber noch bei der Marke ..BMW, Audi, VW und Mazda  für VW und vor allem Mazda spricht natürlich der Preis..


----------



## roadgecko (25. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Endlich zurück vom Ring.
> Ne, bin ich fertig.. 1000 km an einem Tag, 3 km vom Parkplatz zur Tribüne und zurück gestiefelt, 1-stündige Zwischenhalte in Frankfurt und Karlsruhe.. xD


 
Ich habe am Samstag auch noch 600km vor mir mach dir nichts draus.

Mein Vater wollte noch das ich einen kleinen "zwischenstopp" mache und dann noch was von ihm abhole dann wäre ich auch so bei 1000km


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Endlich zurück vom Ring.
> Ne, bin ich fertig.. 1000 km an einem Tag, 3 km vom Parkplatz zur Tribüne und zurück gestiefelt, 1-stündige Zwischenhalte in Frankfurt und Karlsruhe.. xD


 
Wir haben nur ca ne stunde und dreißig minuten zum ring. Ist natürlich praktisch. Aufgrund der RB-dominanz sind wir dieses jahr aber nicht gefahren. Hätten wir mal besser gemacht. War ja sau cooles rennen von lewis und fernando. Und vettel zum glueck nur vierter. Nächstes jahr fahren wir dann bestimmt wieder hin.


----------



## Mosed (25. Juli 2011)

Tanken ist grad günstig! Also wer noch Sprit benötigt und ein paar € sparen möchte, sollte heut noch losfahren.
Heut morgen noch 1,599, jetzt 1529. (Super Plus)


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

"günstig" ist da ja wohl relativ


----------



## roadgecko (25. Juli 2011)

Ich Tank eh nur für 60 € dann ist das egal


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, so mit dem Prinzip hats mein Opa auch immer gemacht. Die Oma hat ihm Montags 40 Mark in die Hand gedrückt und dann wurde getankt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Juli 2011)

also tanken ist für mich sowieso immer ein einziger Witz. 
Szenario a - Smart Fortwo - 29L Tankfassungsvermögen (Super) - Sprit zahlt die Firma
Szenario b - Audi A8 - 90L Tankfassungsvermöge (Super Plus) - Sprit zahlt die Firma
Szenario b - Ford Mondeo - 70L Tankfassungsvermöge (Diesel) - Sprit zahlt Dad


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

Ich tank auch immer aufs Geschäft. 

Wobei ich i.d.R sowieso nur 2 mal im Monat tanke. Das reicht dann um täglich auf die Arbeit zu fahren. 

Ich könnte natürlich auch den Bus nehmen, dass währe dann günstiger, aber, um mal Homer J. Simpson zu zitieren: "Public transportation is for jerks and lesbians!"


----------



## Mosed (25. Juli 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also tanken ist für mich sowieso immer ein einziger Witz.
> Szenario a - Smart Fortwo - 29L Tankfassungsvermögen (Super) - Sprit zahlt die Firma
> Szenario b - Audi A8 - 90L Tankfassungsvermöge (Super Plus) - Sprit zahlt die Firma
> Szenario b - Ford Mondeo - 70L Tankfassungsvermöge (Diesel) - Sprit zahlt Dad


 
Szenario a und (vermutlich) c würde ich streichen. Was soll man mit nem Smart oder Ford, wenn man Audi A8 kostenlos fahren kann? 


Nahverkehr wäre eine Option, wenns nicht deutlich länger dauern würde als der Pkw und ständiges umsteigen und Bussteigwechsel nervt dann auch noch.


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

Das mit den Anschluss is kein Problem. Ich könnte einfach mit dem Bike in die S-Bahn. Dann 10 Minuten Fahrt mit der Bahn und vom Ziel-HBF sinds dann mit dem Bike noch 3 Minuten. Wäre eigentlich viel schneller als mit der Karre jeden Morgen durch den Stau.... Aber nein...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Szenario a und (vermutlich) c würde ich streichen. Was soll man mit nem Smart oder Ford, wenn man Audi A8 kostenlos fahren kann?



ja sollte c heißen^^ 
a - Dienstwagen von Mutter
b - Dienstwagen von Dad (den mein Dad aber meist an sein Mitarbeiter abgibt, da er mehr Laderaum braucht)
c - Privatfahrzeug von Dad



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nahverkehr wäre eine Option, wenns nicht deutlich länger dauern  würde als der Pkw und ständiges umsteigen und Bussteigwechsel nervt dann  auch noch.



 Ein Grund für mich täglich mit dem Rad zu fahren, da fasst immer die Autos weg sind, wenn ich sie brauche.


----------



## Mosed (25. Juli 2011)

Ich konnte mich bis jetzt nicht dazu durchringen die 10 km + "Berg im Weg" mit dem Rad zu fahren. Vor allem bei heißem Wetter kann man dann garantiert duschen, wenn man ankommt. (Ich wohne in Baden-Württemberg...)

Innerhalb einer Stadt fahre ich auch Rad oder nutze den Nahverkehr. Zum Spass fahre ich auch mal >20 km. Aber dann habe ich ja auch kein Hemd an und muss im Büro sitzen.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juli 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wir haben nur ca ne stunde und dreißig minuten zum ring. Ist natürlich praktisch. Aufgrund der RB-dominanz sind wir dieses jahr aber nicht gefahren. Hätten wir mal besser gemacht. War ja sau cooles rennen von lewis und fernando. Und vettel zum glueck nur vierter. Nächstes jahr fahren wir dann bestimmt wieder hin.



Tja, 3 einhalb Stunden für mich, hat sich aber absolut gelohnt. 
Geile Atmosphäre, affengeiler Sound (wenn die Jungs vom Gas gehen, und der Motor brobbelt und spuckt so vor sich hin, kriegt man komplett automatisch ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht.. ), Wetter so lala, aber hey, man kann nicht alles haben.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe am Samstag auch noch 600km vor mir mach dir nichts draus.
> 
> Mein Vater wollte noch das ich einen kleinen "zwischenstopp" mache und dann noch was von ihm abhole dann wäre ich auch so bei 1000km



Ah, solange du den A8 hast, passt des ja, da würd ich freiwillig die längere Strecke fahren^^, aber so wie ich in 'nem 6 Jahre alten Golf Plus mit ganzen 140 PS.. *kotz*


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> aber so wie ich in 'nem 6 Jahre alten Golf Plus mit ganzen 140 PS.. *kotz*



Hey, immerhin hattest du genügend Kopffreiheit!


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juli 2011)

Boa, ja, hab ich mich die ganze Fahrt lang drüber gefreut.. 
Drum ham wir auch damals den Ferrari verkauft, und stattdessen den Golf geholt..


----------



## riedochs (26. Juli 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal kurz dazwischen funken dürfte
> Wenn, wo kauft ihr eure Autos ? Ebay, mobile.de, Autoscout.. ?


 
Händler, neu wie gebraucht. Aber nicht diese Achmed, ich habe Kilometer zurecht gedreht Hinterhof Händler.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2011)

Den Tacho zurückdrehen kann dir aber auch jeder Vertragshändler easy.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Heute war mein Golf V nach 3 Jahren das erste mal beim TÜV. Da ich in den letzen Wochen ab und an ganz leichten Unrundlauf des Motors und eine Kontrollleuchte welche blinkt kurz nachdem man morgens den Wagen gestartet hat und ihn ein paar Sekunden laufen lässt,bemerkt habe,sprach ich den "Freundlichen" mal an.Dieser sagt sie lesen mal den Fehlerspeicher aus. Tja und als ich nachmittags den Wagen geholt habe war das Ende vom Lied das sich eine Zündspule eines Zylinders verabschiedet hat... Ob das stimmt? Mein Wagen hat aber nie richtig was merken lassen.Müsste doch eigentlich extreme Leistungseinbußen gehabt haben oder sonswas? Also huete bin ich nur einen Kilometer vom Freundlichen aus heim.Daher konte ich jetzt keinen Unterschied feststellen.Davon mal abgesehen wurde ausser TÜV auch nix berechnet.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juli 2011)

Welche Leuchte denn genau?
Unser V'er ist in letzter Zeit weniger ein Auto als ein fahrender Weihnachtsbaum..


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Ja die Orangene Motorsteuerungswarnungsachtungpassdochmalauf-Leuchte. Blinkt dann im Sekundentakt.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juli 2011)

Mmh, des hatten wir afaik auch mal. Haben dann den Fehlerspeicher ausgelesen, anscheinend war irgendwas mit .. irendwas, glaube iwas mit Abgasirgendwas, danach war sie auf jeden Fall weg, und ist auch nie wieder gekommen..
Außerdem hatten wir diverse andere Leuchten, einmal ging die Airbag an, auslesen lassen, "ja, computer-fehler", löschen lassen, iwann kam sie wieder, halt gelassen, 3 Monate damit rumgefahren, vorige Woche beim Check haben sie uns dann eröffnet, wir wären die ganze Zeit mit kaputtem Fahrer-Airbag rumgedüst.. 
Und so weiter..


----------



## riedochs (27. Juli 2011)

Eine defekte Zündspule kann noch funktionieren, nur hat der Motor dann Zündaussetzer. Hatte ich bei meinem Passat auch. Im unteren Drehzahlbereich hat alles noch funktioniert.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Ja gut, also ich sagte ja er lief stellenweise leicht unrund. Und gefahren war ich nur die üblichen Wege zur Arbeit in letzter Zeit. Dort brauche ich net die Leistung. Also Vollgas is lang her.Vielleicht macht sich der defekt wie du schon sagst in einem bestimmten Drehzahlband bemerkbar.


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Zündspule kaputt ist, kann man zwar noch fahren, aber beim Beschleunigen, oder eben bei bestimmten Drehzahlen ruckelt es dann wie Sau! Und der Motor hat in diesem Drehzahlband keine Leistung mehr


----------



## Zoon (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn mit dem Ding echt nur Kurzstrecke gefahren wurde - also die berühmte "Opi fährt 2km zum Bäcker" Runde hilft es das Auto erstmal normal im Stadverkehr warmfahren ca 15 Minuten, dann auf die Autobahn und mal für 200km ordentlich durchblasen (natürlich nur wo kein Limit ist).

Ist so ein Problem von so Extrem -  Kurzstreckenkisten. Bei Opel verkoksen da gerne die AGR Ventlie und keiner weiß die Christbaumbeleuchtung im Cockpit zu deuten, nach ner halben Stunde "Feuer" Auf der AB war das Problem aber gelöst.

Auch leiden bei Extremkurzstrecken das Motoröl, der Auspuff rostet schneller durch (Kurz an, wieder abstellen -> Kondenswaser frisst sich durch) ..

MEine Empfehlung für alles unter 5 km -> Fahrrad, hält Auto und Besitzer gesund.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe zur Arbeit 14 Km Landstrasse und Strassen wo man 70 fahren darf und sonst handhabe ich das auch so wie du vorschlägst,dafür habe ich ein gutes Fahrrad. Habe gestern Abend mit einem Freund telefoniert der erzählt mir das man an seinem Golf V schon zwei davon ausgetauscht hat als der seiner 5 Jahre alt war,diese jedoch auch beide auf Kulanz und bei ihm hat sich das deutlicher bemerkbar gemacht das eine Spule defekt ist. Ist eventuell eine Krankheit?


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Juli 2011)

Beim Polo 9n von einem Bekannten wurden innerhalb der ersten 40k Kilometer alle 3 Zündspulen ausgewechselt. (1,2l Motor)

Das ist eine typische Krankheit, vorallem bei den 1,2l Motoren.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den 1,4 TSI mit 140 Pferden. Das ist der mit Kompressor und Turbo. Mit dem bin ich im übrigen vollauf zufrieden. Die Maschine mit dem Getriebe,ein Geniestreich...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Die Maschine mit dem Getriebe,ein Geniestreich...


 
Welches Getriebe? Hoffentlich kein DSG.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Nein 6 Gang.

Fühlt sich alles so toll an... Irgendwie für mich bis jetzt die beste Kombi Motor/Getriebe die ich bis heute gefahren bin. Kann nochmal betonen wie froh ich bin das ich mich für dieses Fahrzeug mit dieser Motorisierung entschieden habe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Nein 6 Gang.
> 
> Fühlt sich alles so toll an... Irgendwie für mich bis jetzt die beste Kombi Motor/Getriebe die ich bis heute gefahren bin. Kann nochmal betonen wie froh ich bin das ich mich für dieses Fahrzeug mit dieser Motorisierung entschieden habe.


 
Ist auch eine gute Wahl (oder sollte ich Wal sagen ).
Ich wäre froh wenn ich meinen Wagen auch mit MT bekäme  .


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

> oder sollte ich Wal sagen




Was ist MT?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Juli 2011)

Manual Transmission.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ich hab den 1,4 TSI mit 140 Pferden. Das ist der mit Kompressor und Turbo. Mit dem bin ich im übrigen vollauf zufrieden. Die Maschine mit dem Getriebe,ein Geniestreich...


 
Wie viel km hast du bis jetzt drauf?
Es gibt so ein paar Krankheiten beim 1.4er TSI (kannst auch mal riedochs fragen)
Da wären:


quietschende Magnetkupplung (beim Kompressor)
hohe Temperatur (was zu Problemen bei Zyl 3 und 4 führen kann)
Ölverbrauch
Das mit der Magnetkupplung und mit dem Öl sag ich aus eigener Erfahrung (Ibiza FR / 1.4TSI und DSG)

Aber sonst ist der Motor in dem Auto (also in der Polo-Klasse) schon geil.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juli 2011)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was man hier so über die Qualität der Volkswagens liest. Bestätigt aber auch das, was ich aus dem Freundeskreis so höre.  Der Golf meiner Ex war auch ein Alptraum. Hölle. 

Ich fahr seit den 90er Jahren Franzosen und hatte eigentlich nie was Schlimmeres als nen defekten Fensterheber. Selbst wenn ich gelegentlich mal 30 000 km über der Inspektion war(sehr zur Erheiterung der Werkstattmitarbeiter ). Naja gut, zugegeben, bei meinen ersten Modellen sind die Auspüffe schneller gerostet, als ich "Eiffelturm" sagen konnte, aber ansonsten, eigentlich nix.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

> Wie viel km hast du bis jetzt drauf?
> Es gibt so ein paar Krankheiten beim 1.4er TSI (kannst auch mal riedochs fragen)
> Da wären:
> 
> ...




Also ich habe 46000 Km drauf.

* keine quitschende Magnetkupplung (das Problem wird übrigens falls es auftauchen sollte von VW durch Bauteiltausch anstandslos behoben,dies weiß ich von meinem Vater der einen Golf Plus hat und bei dem es gemacht wurde,er wurde angeschrieben.)

* hohe Temps kann ich net feststellen,nicht mal die letzten Sommer über oder bei Fahrten im Gebirge in Südtirol (Kühlmitteltemp und Öltemp immer im grünen Bereich)

* hoher Ölverbraucht gar nicht. Meinem Motor habe ich kurz nach der Einfahrphase mal Ölnachgefüllt.In dieser Zeit hat er sich deutlich was genommen.Danach hat er sich in den letzen 44000Km insgesamt ca 1 Liter Öl genommen.D.h. ich habe mir in der zeit in der ich ihn habe insgesamt 2 Flaschen Öl gekauft von denen die ein noch zu 3/4 voll ist.

Sage nicht umsonst ich bin hoch zufrieden.

Vor meinem jetzigen hatte ich nen Vierer und der war auch super.Der hatte am Ende etwas über 100000Km drauf und bei dem wurde nur einmal ein Stabilisatorlager mitsamt Stabi getauscht.Das defekte Lager führte zu Schäden am Stabi.Bin immer weiter gefahren ohne was zu machen.Das andere Übel was der mal hatte war ein Bremslichtschalter defekt.SOnst auch nichts dran.

Davor war es ein Golf 2 GTI 16V,dieser hatte ne defekte benzinpumpe,Radlager hinten defekt und er hat nen neuen Auspuff bekommen wegen Rost. Kiste war aber auch `85 Baujahr und hatte 200000Km runter am Ende.Davon bin ich den 40000 gefahren.

Würde mir immer wieder nen VW und vor allem nen Golf holen.

Davon höre ich aber auch eigentlich immer nur Gutes.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juli 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie viel km hast du bis jetzt drauf?
> Es gibt so ein paar Krankheiten beim 1.4er TSI (kannst auch mal riedochs fragen)
> Da wären:
> 
> ...



Das betrifft aber nur die 160PS und 180PS Euro5 Versionen


----------



## fctriesel (28. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh wenn ich meinen Wagen auch mit MT bekäme  .


Paß auf daß du keine Multitronic untergejubelt bekommst.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juli 2011)

Meinte er doch, oder?!?


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juli 2011)

Ne er wollte ein ganz normales Manuelles Getriebe.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juli 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das betrifft aber nur die 160PS und 180PS Euro5 Versionen



Ist auch bei vielen FRs so -> also beim 150PSler
So auch bei meinem (zumindest Öl und Magnetkupplung)


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juli 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Paß auf daß du keine Multitronic untergejubelt bekommst.


 
Eher unwahrscheinlich, da es für den S5 nur eine S-Tronic (Doppelkupplung) gibt.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe nix gegen das DSG... mir war das 2008 als ich meinen Golf gekauft habe zu teuer.Mein Dad hat es aber in seinem drin und er hat seinen Wagen genauso lang.Bis jetzt nix problematisches. Und bequem und angenehm ists allemal.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nix problematisches. Und bequem und angenehm ists allemal.


 
Das es genauso lang oder kurz wie jedes andere Getriebe hält glaube ich auch. Aber einen "bequemlichkeits" Vorteil kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. Aber egal, ich hab ja keine Wahl (Wal  ).


----------



## AeroX (29. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage an alle: 
Ist es im Winter mit heckantrieb wirklich so schlimm, das man kaum einen Berg hochkommt?

Und wie sieht's bei BMW Motoren mit der zuverlässigkeit aus?

MfG und danke,


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2011)

Ohne ESP schon


----------



## roadgecko (29. Juli 2011)

Ein Sack zement im kofferraum bringts auch


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2011)

Oder auch 2


----------



## AeroX (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo ?  

Paar sachliche meinungen bitte


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an alle:
> Ist es im Winter mit heckantrieb wirklich so schlimm, das man kaum einen Berg hochkommt?
> 
> Und wie sieht's bei BMW Motoren mit der zuverlässigkeit aus?
> ...


 
Wenn man richtig fahren kann kommt man den Berg hoch ohne probleme, oder eben Zementsack in Kofferraum.

Was zuverlässigkeit angeht, nunja kommt ganz auf die baureihen drauf an und wie man sein Auto pflegt.


----------



## AeroX (29. Juli 2011)

Das hilft mir doch schonmal weiter danke! 


Am liebsten: 
Bmw 325i coupe e92 ? oder e46? 
Wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## der_yappi (29. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Hallo ?
> 
> Paar sachliche meinungen bitte



Sind doch sachliche Meinungen.
Der Vorteil des Fronttrieblers im Winter ist halt, das der Motor Gewicht auf die Antriebsräder bringt.
Wenn du nen Hecktriebler hast, ist der Motor ja vorne. Folglich hast du hinten weniger Gewicht auf der Antriebsachse.
Also was schweres in den Kofferraum packen, damit die Antriebsachse "gedrückt" wird.

(falls ich jetzt total daneben liege, bitte nicht hauen )


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2011)

Das IST sachlich. 
Zwei Kommolitonen haben Heckantrieb(mit Frontmotor, eine Porsche oder Käfer ist wieder etwas anders), einer BMW(E46 Compact), einer Mercedes(06er C-Klasse).
Erstere hat im letzten Winter zwei Sandsäcke spazieren gefahren, letzterer einen Beton Blumenkübel.
Damit ging es dann halbwegs im Stadtbetrieb. Für echte Berge sollten es doch eher Ketten haben.

Meine Mum hat mit ihren 3er Cabrios auch immer zu kämpfen um bei uns wieder die Straße hoch zu kommen, weigert sich aber standhaft solche Hilfsmittel an zu wenden.

Wenn man fahren kann kommt man durchaus an mit den Heckschleudern, aber einfacher ist Frontantrieb im Winter definitiv. Wie schlimm der Winter und wie steil die Berge bei dir sind kann ich natürlich nicht riechen  .

Die 6 Zylinder Sauger gelten als nahezu unkaputtbar, bei den neueren Turbomotoren fehlt genau wie bei allen anderen Herstellern die echte Langzeiterfahrung.


----------



## AeroX (29. Juli 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das IST sachlich.
> Zwei Kommolitonen haben Heckantrieb(mit Frontmotor, eine Porsche oder Käfer ist wieder etwas anders), einer BMW(E46 Compact), einer Mercedes(06er C-Klasse).
> Erstere hat im letzten Winter zwei Sandsäcke spazieren gefahren, letzterer einen Beton Blumenkübel.
> Damit ging es dann halbwegs im Stadtbetrieb. Für echte Berge sollten es doch eher Ketten haben.
> ...


 
Achso, danke. 
hm, hier sind viele berge wo ich wohne  mit vielen kurven, die im sommer spass machen..
also ist das eher nicht empfehlenswert? Weil wenn möchte ich ein zuverlässiges auto womit ich keine größeren probleme habe im winter...

Was heißt den neueren turbomotoren? ab welchem bj gilt das, oder kann man das nicht genau sagen?

mfg + danke

edit: im übrigen sollte es wen der hier sein: http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=v42duhyaeyjx


----------



## Seabound (29. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ohne ESP schon


 
Naja, mit dem ESP hat das erst mal wenig zu tun. Das hilft dir ja nicht bei der Traktion, bzw. ist sogar hinderlich. Deswegen kann man an den meisten Autos das ESP ja auch abschalten. Nicht aus sportlichem Aspekt, sondern damit im Winter auf Eis und Schnee überhaupt das Anfahren möglich ist und dir nicht kompletto vom ESP die Leistung weggeregelt wird wenn die Räder durchdrehen.

Es hilft nur Gewicht im Kofferraum! Viel Gewicht!


----------



## Mosed (29. Juli 2011)

Ab einer gewissen Steigung müsste aber wieder Heckantrieb besser sein. Denn das Gewicht verlagert sich ja immer weiter nach hinten, je stärker die Steigung ist. Aber keinen Plan, ab wann das ist.

Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren Heckantrieb und Probleme hatte ich nur mit dem Losfahren bei Eis&Schnee auf Schotterparkplätzen und manchmal auf Parkplätzen mit Gefälle. Auf Strassen bin ich noch jeden Berg hochgekommen, der so durchschnittlich anzutreffen ist in Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## AeroX (29. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Steigung ist aber wieder Heckantrieb besser. Denn das Gewicht verlagert sich ja immer weiter nach hinten, je stärker die Steigung ist. Aber keinen Plan, ab wann das ist.
> 
> Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren Heckantrieb und Probleme hatte ich nur mit dem Losfahren bei Eis&Schnee auf Schotterparkplätzen und manchmal auf Parkplätzen mit Gefälle. Auf Strassen bin ich noch jeden Berg hochgekommen, der so durchschnittlich anzutreffen ist im Baden-Württemberg.


 
Auch BMW oder was anderes?


----------



## Mosed (29. Juli 2011)

Erst einen 3-er BMW Baujahr 1988. Den habe ich aber hauptsächlich in Schleswig-Holstein gefahren. (Den letzten Winter komplett in BW)
Jetzt einen 3-er BMW Baujahr 2004, seit Januar.

Auf dem gleichen Parkplatz hatte ich mit dem neueren weniger Probleme - habe aber auch andere Reifen drauf...

Die Motoren haben nie Probleme gemacht, um auch noch auf die Frage zurückzukommen.

Hatte auch erst überlegt wegen Heckantrieb beim "Neu"kauf. Aber die paar Gelegenheiten, wo es Probleme gibt. Im Normalfall sind ja ein paar Leute da zum schieben. Oder man versuchts mit den Fußmatten.
Fahre eigentlich selten in komplett verschneiten Gebieten mit starken Steigungen.


Pauschal kann man sowieso nur sagen: Besser kommt man vorran mit dem Antrieb auf der aktuell schwerer belasteten Achse. 
Ein Porsche mit Heckmotor und Heckantrieb dürfte recht gut Berge hochkommen.


----------



## AeroX (29. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Erst einen 3-er BMW Baujahr 1988. Den habe ich aber hauptsächlich in Schleswig-Holstein gefahren. (Den letzten Winter komplett in BW)
> Jetzt einen 3-er BMW Baujahr 2004, seit Januar.
> 
> Auf dem gleichen Parkplatz hatte ich mit dem neueren weniger Probleme - habe aber auch andere Reifen drauf...
> ...


 
Danke, das es mit den Motoren keine probleme gab hör ich gern.  

Will ich mir den BMW für nächstes jahr ins auge fassen. Erstmal nochmal paar euro an die seite legen


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Was heißt den neueren turbomotoren? ab welchem bj gilt das, oder kann man das nicht genau sagen?


Ich meinte generell aufgeladene Motoren von BMW.
Einen konkreten Anhaltspunkt dass die nicht gut sind kenne ich nicht, es gibt sie nur halt auch noch nicht soooo lange.

Der 325i ist afaik sowieso von E30 bis heute eh immer ein R6 Sauger gewesen.


----------



## Mosed (29. Juli 2011)

Wobei das dann ja nur auf die Benziner zutrifft - die Dieselmotoren sind ja auch bei BMW schon lange Turbomotoren.

Ich kenne auch nur die R6. Die laufen gut, ja. und klingen auch gut. 
Beim E30 und E36 gabs ja sogar den 2 Liter als R6, beim E46 noch den 2,2 Liter (welcher aber als 320i vermarktet wurde). Sehe grade, dass es anfangs auch nen 2,0 als R6 gab.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2011)

Jop ab E30 waren die 2 Liter maschinen auch reihensechser, kennung M20B20, beim E36 die M50B20 bzw M52B20 
Im E46 dann der überarbeitete M52Tü und M54 wahlweise ab 2 Liter, jeweils dann mit der kennung B20 bzw B22 bei dem 2.2Liter motor. 

So lang sind die Diesel bei BMW aber auch nicht Turbos, den E30 gabs auch als Saugdiesel der 324D wurde sogar bis 91 gebaut, wobei ich bisher noch keinen NFL 324D gesehen hab, was aber wohl daran liegt das in Deutschland auch nur noch knapp 70 angemeldet sind. 


Wie gesagt die Reihensecher sind schon langlebig und Robust, wenn man sie pflegt, wenn nicht dann z.b beim M20 Kipphebelbruch, Zylinderkopfriss im bereich 5-6 Zylinder was auf das Thermikproblem zurückzuführen ist. Wenn man sie aber pflegt dann halten die lange. 

Beim M50 mit Vanos in etwa ähnlich, nur das bei den Vanos varianten die Vanos halt sehr leidet. 

Bei den 2 Liter reihensecher sollte man bisl aufpassen, das sind keine Rennmaschinen, sondern zeichnen sich durch seidenweichen lauf aus und müssen bei drehzahl gehalten werden damit man zügig vorwärts kommt, untenraus nicht so flott. Daher kommts das diese maschinen aufm Gebrauchtmarkt besonders strapaziert sind, weil sie damals billig waren für den 6 Zylinder und dementsprechend bei jugendlichen beliebt, und die haben die kisten getretten ohne ende.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

Gestern haben wir die Konfiguration des S5 noch ein wenig verändert, ist jetzt endgültig diese Konfig geworden:

Audi S5 Cabriolet 3.0 TFSi quattro 245 kW S tronic
Gletscherweis Metallic
8Q5 Adaptive light
PRJ Aluminium-Gussräder im 5-Parallelspeichen-Stern-Design, Größe 8,5 J x 19
UH2 Anfahrassistent
PCB Assistenz-Paket
6XK Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell-, beheiz-, und anklapbar, automatisch abblendend
9VK Bang & Olufsen Sound System
7HB Belederte Armauflagen in den Türverkleidungen
9ZW Bluetooth Autotelefon
8N7 Fernlichtassistent
4L6 Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend
9AQ Komfortklimaautomatik 3-Zonen
4F2 Komfortschlüssel
PNQ MMI Navigation Plus
2PK Multifunktions-Sportlederlenkrad im 3-Speichen-Design mit Schaltwippen, unten abgeflacht
Werksauslieferung

Macht unter dem Strich ~ 74.000,- Euro (krank) - Rabatt, dann geht's  .


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss,jedem das sein und jeder wie er kann und möchte,von mir aus auch jeder wie er Geld hat:



> Macht unter dem Strich ~ 74.000,- Euro


 


> Audi S5 Cabriolet 3.0 TFSi quattro 245 kW


 
Selbst wenn ich "besser Verdiender" wäre... das geht gar nicht.Soviel Geld für ein Fahrzeug.Bei aller Liebe. Dazu kommt: Cabriolet.Das ist *für mich(!)* sowas von sinnfrei...
 Dann diese Motorisierung... also ich weiss es nicht.Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl als wenn Audi den knall nicht gehört hat.Aber die Dinger werden ja gekauft...
Bitte versteh(t) mich nicht falsch... aber wo soll das noch hinführen wenn Fahrzeuge annähernd Land/Grundstückspreise annehmen?Wir reden ja hier nicht von einem Nobelsportwagen diverser Hersteller (nicht das deren Preis gerechtfertigt wäre)

Ganz ehrlich,aus mir spricht jetzt nicht der Neid oder so.Mache mir aus solchen Autos nicht allzu viel.Die Zeiten in denen ich so viel auf Autos gegeben habe sind bei mir vorbei.Klar will ich auch was angenehmes fahren was einigermaßen aussieht.Daher fahre ich auch Golf und nicht Fiat oder Dacia (bitte fühlt sich keiner angegriffen).Also wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.Der Golf war für meine Begriffe auch teuer.Aber irgendwie ist das keine utopische Summe wie der Audi.

@ItPassion: Nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen,das war nur eine Meinung zu wahnwitzigen Autopreisen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich "besser Verdiender" wäre... das geht gar nicht.Soviel Geld für ein Fahrzeug.Bei aller Liebe. Dazu kommt: Cabriolet.Das ist *für mich(!)* sowas von sinnfrei...



Für mich ist offen fahren der höchste Genuß des Autofahrens überhaupt. Insofern werde ich versuchen in Zukunft immer Cabrios zu kaufen. Der noch aktuelle TT war der erste Anlauf und ich muss sagen ich liebe es. Das ist Genuß pur.



orca26 schrieb:


> Dann diese Motorisierung... also ich weiss es nicht.Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl als wenn Audi den knall nicht gehört hat.Aber die Dinger werden ja gekauft...



Was ist denn an der Motorisierung so schlimm? OK wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann würde ich so einen Motor gerne als Turbo haben aber sonst.



orca26 schrieb:


> Bitte versteh(t) mich nicht falsch... aber wo soll das noch hinführen wenn Fahrzeuge annähernd Land/Grundstückspreise annehmen?Wir reden ja hier nicht von einem Nobelsportwagen diverser Hersteller (nicht das deren Preis gerechtfertigt wäre)



Mal abgesehen davon das Nobelsportler in der gleichen Zeit prozentual genausoviel teurer geworden sind wie alle anderen Autos, wäre es mir auch lieber wenn die Fahrzeuge billiger wären. Aber leider wird ja alles teurer. Als meine Eltern in den 70ern gebaut haben, haben sie das in DM bezahlt was so ein Haus heute in Euro kostet, insofern dreht sich die Preisspirale durch fast alle Bereiche.



orca26 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,aus mir spricht jetzt nicht der Neid oder so.Mache mir aus solchen Autos nicht allzu viel.Die Zeiten in denen ich so viel auf Autos gegeben habe sind bei mir vorbei.Klar will ich auch was angenehmes fahren was einigermaßen aussieht.Daher fahre ich auch Golf und nicht Fiat oder Dacia (bitte fühlt sich keiner angegriffen).Also wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.Der Golf war für meine Begriffe auch teuer.Aber irgendwie ist das keine utopische Summe wie der Audi.



Ein Golf ist auch ein gutes Auto. Aber wenn ich mir einen Golf kaufen würde hätte er auch einen LP von etwa 45.000,- Euro. Dagegen ist der S5, vor allem bezogen auf die Ausstattung, geradezu ein Schnäppchen  .



orca26 schrieb:


> @ItPassion: Nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen,das war nur eine Meinung zu wahnwitzigen Autopreisen!


 
Ich fühle mich überhaupt nicht angegriffen. Mir wäre es ja auch lieber so ein Fahrzeug würde 34.000 statt 74.000 Euro kosten. Aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert. Und man muss der Fairnesshalber dazusagen, dass der Preisnachlass welcher abgezogen wurde ungefähr dem Gegenwert eines fabrikneuen VW Polo entspricht.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juli 2011)

@ IT:
Sehr nice. 
Gestern einen RS6 in Gletscherweiß gesehen - wahnsinns Farbe, gefällt mir echt gut.
Was mir auch gefällt ist des B&O-System - gute Wahl. Hast du die Systeme denn jemals vergleichen können?
Welche Felgen hast du drauf? LT?

@ orca26:
Solange man jedem das Seine gönnt, und nicht Grünen-Anwandlungen ala alles verbieten hat, fühlt sich denke ich niemand durch jemanden mit anderer Meinung auf den Schlips getreten.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Wird das Auto ein Firmen Auto?

Sag mal kommst eigentlich von diesem Hanauer Dienstleistungsunternehmen was eigentlich auch in deinem Namen ist?

Also an der Motorisierung an sich ist alles gut denke ich mal. Aber so extrem... mehr als 200Kw...


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ IT:
> Sehr nice.
> Gestern einen RS6 in Gletscherweiß gesehen - wahnsinns Farbe, gefällt mir echt gut.
> Was mir auch gefällt ist des B&O-System - gute Wahl. Hast du die Systeme denn jemals vergleichen können?
> Welche Felgen hast du drauf? LT?



Erstmal Danke.
Mit dem RS6 bist du mir einen Schritt vorraus. Ich habe Gletscherweiss noch nie gesehen, nur als Lackprobe beim Händler.
Ich habe bisher im A5/S5 nur das Gratis-Ding und B&O vergleichen können. Und muss sagen da liegen Welten dazwischen. Selbst mein Bose im TT ist dagegen nichts. Bei 200 km/h mit offenem Verdeck klingt das B&O besser als 99% der Standardsysteme von anderen Fahrzeugen im Stand.
Ich habe mich diesmal für die "R8"-Felge in doppelter Ausführung entschieden, in 19" ab Werk für den Sommer und als R8-Design in 18" für den Winter.



orca26 schrieb:


> Wird das Auto ein Firmen Auto?
> 
> Sag mal kommst eigentlich von diesem Hanaue Dienstleistungsunternehmen was eigentlich auch in deinem Namen ist?
> 
> Also an der Motorisierung an sich ist alles gut denke ich mal. Aber so extrem... mehr als 200Kw...


 
Kein Firmenwagen, sondern mein ganz privates Spielzeug. Weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt, da hätte ich ja 740,- Euro p.M. als geldwerten Vorteil mit zu versteuern.
Welches Unternehmen du meinst weiß ich nicht. Meins heißt überraschender Weise ITpassion (Home).
Achso, wegen der Leistung. Mein Traum sind 500 PS+. Da kann man mal echte MACHT spüren  .


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

> Achso, wegen der Leistung. Mein Traum sind 500 PS+. Da kann man mal echte MACHT spüren  .


 
Oh Gott...

Ne,zu heftig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Oh Gott...
> 
> Ne,zu heftig.


 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nur zu wenig Leistung gibt, niemals zu viel  .


----------



## computertod (30. Juli 2011)

Oo, für was zum teufel braucht man nen Anfahrassistent???


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> Oo, für was zum teufel braucht man nen Anfahrassistent???


 
Dummerweise gibt es den S5 nur mit "Behindertenmodus" und da Autmoatikgetriebe bzw. Doppelkupplungsgetriebe nunmal an der Ampel ewig losfahren wollen (Schleppmoment), braucht man den Anfahrassistent damit der Wagen eben stehen bleibt.


----------



## JC88 (30. Juli 2011)

Also ich muss mal was los werden...ich bin die letzte Woche in München mitm Audi TT als Mietwagen rum gefahren....ich glaub 1.6 TFSI oder sowas...ich bin mal dermaßen enttäuscht

Die Verarbeitung, z.B. die Lüftungsdüsen, war echt grottig, alles am wackeln. Dank Stoffdach bringt die Freisprechanlage ab 60km/h garnix mehr, man versteht null und wird auch nicht verstanden. Das integrierte Navi ist absoluter Müll. Und vom Motor, naja...ab 7000 Touren hört man ihn ein wenig, nicht viel, aber immerhin. Und alles was darunter liegt empfinde ich meinen alten Corsa B GSi als weitaus spritziger. Hat keinen Spaß gemacht leute...nie wieder TT


----------



## Mosed (30. Juli 2011)

Naja, "brauchen" ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Den benötigt man genauso wie Berganfahrhilfen oder die Handbremse beim Anfahren an Steigungen (mit nem Handschalter)...

@Orca: "Soviel Geld" ist immer relativ. Sobald dein Gehalt ein mehrfaches des Kaufpreises übersteigt ist es gewissermaßen nicht mehr viel Geld. Was jucken einem 80.000€ für ein Auto, wenn man z.B. 500.000€ im Jahr verdient?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Also ich muss mal was los werden...ich bin die letzte Woche in München mitm Audi TT als Mietwagen rum gefahren....ich glaub 1.6 TFSI oder sowas...ich bin mal dermaßen enttäuscht



Es gibt keinen 1.6er im TT. Das Elend heißt 1.8 TFSi und zeiht keinen nassen Hering vom Teller. Bin ich gestern im A5 (zum Garage tsten) gefahren, wirklich Elend.



JC88 schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung, z.B. die Lüftungsdüsen, war echt grottig, alles am wackeln. Dank Stoffdach bringt die Freisprechanlage ab 60km/h garnix mehr, man versteht null und wird auch nicht verstanden. Das integrierte Navi ist absoluter Müll. Und vom Motor, naja...ab 7000 Touren hört man ihn ein wenig, nicht viel, aber immerhin. Und alles was darunter liegt empfinde ich meinen alten Corsa B GSi als weitaus spritziger. Hat keinen Spaß gemacht leute...nie wieder TT


 
Ich weiß nicht was du gefahren bist, der aktuelle TT ist extremst gut verarbeitet. Da klappert nichts da wackelt nichts. Und freisprechen geht offen bis 100 km/h ganz gut, geschloßen bis VMax.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Naja, "brauchen" ist wohl etwas  übertrieben. Den benötigt man genauso wie Berganfahrhilfen oder die  Handbremse beim Anfahren an Steigungen (mit nem Handschalter)...


 
Ich hasse Automatik, zum Teil wegen des ewigen losrollens an der Ampel. So kann ich die "Qual" für mich ein wenig lindern. Und das Ding kostet auch nur 80,- Euro, da der S5 sowieso eine elektrische Parkbremse hat.


----------



## JC88 (30. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen 1.6er im TT. Das Elend heißt 1.8 TFSi und zeiht keinen nassen Hering vom Teller. Bin ich gestern im A5 (zum Garage tsten) gefahren, wirklich Elend.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was du gefahren bist, der aktuelle TT ist extremst gut verarbeitet. Da klappert nichts da wackelt nichts. Und freisprechen geht offen bis 100 km/h ganz gut, geschloßen bis VMax.



Ja, von mir aus auch 1.8...

das isser gewesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit dem Freisprechen kannst mir nicht erzählen, das ging absolut nicht. In nem Hardtop wagen vlt, aber mit dem Stoffdach sowieso nicht, und offen erst recht nicht.


----------



## Mosed (30. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hasse Automatik, zum Teil wegen des ewigen losrollens an der Ampel. So kann ich die "Qual" für mich ein wenig lindern. Und das Ding kostet auch nur 80,- Euro, da der S5 sowieso eine elektrische Parkbremse hat.


 
Du könntest ja auch von D auf N stellen an einer Ampel. Ein Handschalter würde ja auch mit eingelegtem Gang und geschlossener/schleifender Kupplung losfahren wollen 

Hat der Anfahrassistent nicht sogenanntes "Auto Hold"? Ich habe das mal bei nem 5er gesehen. Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass dann immer die Bremse aktiviert wird, sobald man stehen bleibt und man Gas geben muss, damit der Wagen wieder anfährt?!


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Freisprechen kannst mir nicht erzählen, das ging absolut nicht. In nem Hardtop wagen vlt, aber mit dem Stoffdach sowieso nicht, und offen erst recht nicht.


 
Ich fahre in seit einem Jahr (21.000 km) und telefoniere rund 30 Stunden im Monat, insofern weiß ich genau wovon ich rede.

Übrigens ist der A5 z.B. als Stoffdach leiser als das 3er Klappdach Ding.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du könntest ja auch von D auf N stellen an einer Ampel. Ein Handschalter würde ja auch mit eingelegtem Gang und geschlossener/schleifender Kupplung losfahren wollen



Das ist eine Zumutung. Und auch nicht gut fürs Getriebe, insofern man sofort aufs Gas steigt.
Bei einer Handschaltung kann man sich aber recht gut entscheiden was die Kupplung und das Getriebe gerade macht.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Hat der Anfahrassistent nicht sogenanntes "Auto Hold"? Ich habe das mal bei nem 5er gesehen. Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass dann immer die Bremse aktiviert wird, sobald man stehen bleibt und man Gas geben muss, damit der Wagen wieder anfährt?!


 
So kann man es beschreiben. Und genau so soll es sein. Wenn man kein Gas gibt steht der Wagen, wenn doch dann fährt er. Ist irgendwie auch logisch  .


----------



## JC88 (30. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fahre in seit einem Jahr (21.000 km) und telefoniere rund 30 Stunden im Monat, insofern weiß ich genau wovon ich rede.
> 
> Übrigens ist der A5 z.B. als Stoffdach leiser als das 3er Klappdach Ding.


 
Tja, vielleicht hab ich n Montagsmodell erwischt. Am letzten Tag ging das Telefonieren dann sowieso nicht mehr, weil das Auto das Mikro automatisch auf Stumm geschaltet hat sobald man telefonieren wollte


----------



## Mosed (30. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht hättest mal die Lautstärke hochdrehen sollen


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht hab ich n Montagsmodell erwischt. Am letzten Tag ging das Telefonieren dann sowieso nicht mehr, weil das Auto das Mikro automatisch auf Stumm geschaltet hat sobald man telefonieren wollte


 
Hat der Wagen das "Comfortpaket" (Akkustikverdeck, elektrisches Windschott, Alarmanlage)? Wenn ja, dann müssten die Fahrgeräusche mit geschlossenem Verdeck recht erträglich sein.


----------



## JC88 (30. Juli 2011)

Laut Europcar hatter das gehabt, will garnicht wissen wie es in der Karre ohne gewesen wäre...

@Elementardrache:
Jetzt hätte ich beinahe gelacht


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Danke.
> Mit dem RS6 bist du mir einen Schritt vorraus. Ich habe Gletscherweiss noch nie gesehen, nur als Lackprobe beim Händler.
> Ich habe bisher im A5/S5 nur das Gratis-Ding und B&O vergleichen können. Und muss sagen da liegen Welten dazwischen. Selbst mein Bose im TT ist dagegen nichts. Bei 200 km/h mit offenem Verdeck klingt das B&O besser als 99% der Standardsysteme von anderen Fahrzeugen im Stand.
> Ich habe mich diesmal für die "R8"-Felge in doppelter Ausführung entschieden, in 19" ab Werk für den Sommer und als R8-Design in 18" für den Winter.



Lass dich überraschen, ist wirklich eine coole Farbe. 
Was ist der Liefertermin?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Lass dich überraschen, ist wirklich eine coole Farbe.
> Was ist der Liefertermin?


 
04/2012.
Aber auf meinen Wunsch, da der früheste Termin Ende 2011, Anfang 2012 gewesen wäre aber ich mein neues Cabrio nicht im Winter abholen möchte.

Wenn denn alles so klappt wie ich es will, kann ich ihn am 07.04.2012 abholen, wäre das Osterwochenende.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Also mal sehen ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:

Du wartest auf einen 70000€ teuren Wagen mindestens 9 Monate?

Die könnten mich mal... aber sowas von.

Also auf mein Fahrzeug habe ich 3 Monate gewartet.Mein Dad 5 und da war es ein MOnat später als angegeben. Bei mir war es allerdings einen MOnat früher.

Bist du sicher das das so lange dauern soll? Denn wirst du doch mit sicherheit früher bekommen.

Finde das nur so komisch das du Ende dieses Jahres und dann erst wieder im April was gesagt bekommst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Also mal sehen ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
> 
> Du wartest auf einen 70000€ teuren Wagen mindestens 9 Monate?
> 
> Bist du sicher das das so lange dauern soll? Denn wirst du doch mit sicherheit früher bekommen.


 
Du hast mich wahrscheinlich missverstanden. Ich *WILL* den Wagen im April haben, direkt zum Start der Cabrio Saison, da ich ungern ein brandneues Auto im Winter haben möchte. Es ist mein bisher teuerstes und stärkstes Auto, dass würde ich ungern mit Salz und Dreck begrüßen.
Insofern ist der Termin explizit von mir vorgegeben worden.


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2011)

Ach so du nimmst das in Kauf. Ja das hatte ich falsch verstanden. Wollte schon sagen. Das wäre ein starkes Stück.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Juli 2011)

@IT-passion-de 
Wow das ist echt ein schickes Auto  

Ich habe mir heute mein allererstes Auto mit 23ig gekauft jupiii 
Bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit der Führerscheinprüfung.
Evtl. poste ich dann ein paar Fotos von Änderungen, ein paar Dinge passen mir noch nicht ganz 
Auf jeden Fall werden noch die Embleme und der Scheibenwischer entfernt. Auch habe ich mir Angel Eyes Frontscheinwerfer bestellt.
Motor ist ein 2.0 Liter 16 Ventiler mit 170ps auf ~1100kg. Der Sportauspuff sowie das Bodykit sind von Elia. Die Felgenmarke weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr, aber es sind 17" Alufelgen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AeroX (30. Juli 2011)

Als allerstes auto mti 170 ps, geht ja schonmal


----------



## MisterJo (30. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Achso, wegen der Leistung. Mein Traum sind 500 PS+. Da kann man mal echte MACHT spüren  .




   Ich habe 378kW oder 514PS. Das ist eine Macht, vor allem als Saugmotor frei von Turbolöchern . Aktive Sicherheit, kurze Überholwege  , macht zu jeder Zeit Laune, ausser an der Tanke 


 Achso, und selbstverständlich mit Heckantrieb.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Ich habe 378kW oder 514PS. Das ist eine Macht, vor allem als Saugmotor frei von Turbolöchern . Aktive Sicherheit, kurze Überholwege  , macht zu jeder Zeit Laune, ausser an der Tanke


 
Noch ein Turbo, so dass man immer Leistung unabhängig von der Drehzahl hat und es wäre mein Traum.


----------



## roadgecko (31. Juli 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Ich habe 378kW oder 514PS. Das ist eine Macht, vor allem als Saugmotor frei von Turbolöchern . Aktive Sicherheit, kurze Überholwege  , macht zu jeder Zeit Laune, ausser an der Tanke
> 
> 
> Achso, und selbstverständlich mit Heckantrieb.


 
Was färst du den, das du 500 Sauger PS hast ?


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß, ich hasse es auch immer, wenn ich den bekomme, aber.. zweiter Link.  Guckst du hier.


----------



## MisterJo (31. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Noch ein Turbo, so dass man immer Leistung unabhängig von der Drehzahl hat und es wäre mein Traum.


 
Leistung *ist* Drehmoment x Drehzahl und damit *immer* drehzahlabhängig, das ist reine Physik.

  Und 6208ccm(M156) brauchen nicht wirklich einen Turbo.

http://www.germancarforum.com/pit-g...-international-engine-year-awards-2010-a.html


@roadgecko 


 E63 AMG




Hab zwar keinen Kombi, der ist 100kg schwerer:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkLATjo6Oyo


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du hast mich wahrscheinlich missverstanden. Ich *WILL* den Wagen im April haben, direkt zum Start der Cabrio Saison, da ich ungern ein brandneues Auto im Winter haben möchte. Es ist mein bisher teuerstes und stärkstes Auto, dass würde ich ungern mit Salz und Dreck begrüßen.
> Insofern ist der Termin explizit von mir vorgegeben worden.


 
Wieso ist die Bluetootheinrichtung so teuer? Das die eingebauten Navis so teuer sind ist heute ja nicht mehr überraschend aber Bluetooth- hätte ich jetzt max auf 50€ geschätzt Btw wir haben das auch aber von uns braucht das keiner. Wollte es mal kurz ausprobieren aber es wurde kein Handy gefunden. Muss man da was beachten?


----------



## roadgecko (31. Juli 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> @roadgecko
> 
> E63 AMG
> 
> ...



Was würde ich nicht tun um sowas mal zu erleben 

Das stärkste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin war ein Fiesta ST mit 2.0 und 150PS. Aber ich hab meinen Führerschein erst 15 Monate kann ja noch einiges kommen


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Leistung *ist* Drehmoment x Drehzahl und damit *immer* drehzahlabhängig, das ist reine Physik.


 
Ehrlich, mach keine Sachen  .
Nur wenn eben 100% des Drehmoments z.B. schon ab 1.500 Upm und dann bis  hoch auf 5.000 Upm vorhanden sind dann hat man prozentual einen großen  Anteil der verfügbaren Gesamtleistung stets im Zugriff und das dann auch  noch als Plateau. Bei einem Sauger liegt die Höchstleistung oftmals nur  als Peak oder über einen sehr kleinen Drehzahlbereich an, so daß der  Höchstwert zur reinen Theorie verkommt.
Deshalb will ich "echte" 500 PS und nicht nur fürs Papier, die  Versicherung und den Tankwart. Also eher sowas wie den aktuellen M5 mit  560 PS und eben 680 Nm ab 1.500 Touren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Bluetootheinrichtung so teuer? Das die eingebauten Navis so teuer sind ist heute ja nicht mehr überraschend aber Bluetooth- hätte ich jetzt max auf 50€ geschätzt Btw wir haben das auch aber von uns braucht das keiner. Wollte es mal kurz ausprobieren aber es wurde kein Handy gefunden. Muss man da was beachten?



Die normale BT Freisprecheinrichtung kostet auch nur 300,- Euro. Aber das Ding was mir mein Verkäufer reingesungen hat ist das Google-Earth-Teil. Da kannst du deine Routen schon am Computer zuhause eingeben, hast Bilder von Google-Earth drinn und einen WLAN Hotspot im Auto, so dass die Mitfahrer ihre Handys., iPads, Computer, etc.. verbinden können.

So beschreibt es Audi:

_*Bluetooth-Autotelefon online*_
_komfortable Anbindung Ihres Bluetooth-fähigen Mobiltelefons an das fahrzeuginterne UMTS-Modul (Voraussetzung:
Mobiltelefon verfügt über SIM Access Profile); zusätzlicher SIM-Kartenleser in der Blende der MMI Navigation plus.
Übernahme von Telefonbuch einträgen in das Fahrzeug sowie Verwaltung von Ruflisten. Die Audi Onlinedienste ermöglichen
zusätzliche onlinebasierte Funktionen: Point-of-Interest-Suche, Navigation mithilfe von Google-Earth-
Bildern, bequeme Routenplanung und Zieleinspeisung über myAudi oder Google Maps, Informationsdienste wie
z. B. Wetter und Nachrichten, Audi Verkehrsinformationen online¹ mit detaillierten Verkehrsflussinformationen in
der Navigationskarte, schnellerer Information über Stauentstehung und -auflösung, höherer Abdeckung des Straßennetzes
(z. B. auch Bundes- und Landstraßen), WLAN-Hotspot für Internetzugriff für Passagiere im Fond über ihr
mobiles Endgerät (z. B. Laptop). Aufgrund des hohen Datenvolumens (betrifft derzeit vor allem die Navigation mithilfe
von Google-Earth-Bildern und WLAN-Hotspot) wird ein Mobilfunkvertrag mit Daten-Flatrate dringend empfohlen!
Online basierte Dienste sind nur mit Mobiltelefonverträgen mit Daten option und nur innerhalb der Abdeckung
der Mobilfunk netze verfügbar; sie werden nur in Europa (Russland: nur Raum Moskau und St. Petersburg; nicht in:
Türkei, Zypern, Malta, Island) angeboten; durch die Nutzung entstehen zusätzliche Kosten (Gebühren und Abrechnung
entsprechend persönlichem Mobiltelefonvertrag); Inhalt und Umfang der angebotenen onlinebasierten Dienste
können variieren. Einfache Bedienung über die MMI Navigation plus, das Multifunktions-Lederlenkrad oder das
Sprachdialogsystem (nur bei A5/S5 Coupé).
_


----------



## MisterJo (31. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ehrlich, mach keine Sachen  .
> Nur wenn eben 100% des Drehmoments z.B. schon ab 1.500 Upm und dann bis  hoch auf 5.000 Upm vorhanden sind dann hat man prozentual einen großen  Anteil der verfügbaren Gesamtleistung stets im Zugriff und das dann auch  noch als Plateau. Bei einem Sauger liegt die Höchstleistung oftmals nur  als Peak oder über einen sehr kleinen Drehzahlbereich an, so daß der  Höchstwert zur reinen Theorie verkommt.
> Deshalb will ich "echte" 500 PS und nicht nur fürs Papier, die  Versicherung und den Tankwart. Also eher sowas wie den aktuellen M5 mit  560 PS und eben 680 Nm ab 1.500 Touren.



  Lol, echte und unechte 500 PS, stets im Zugriff, Du solltest Dir dringend einen M5 bestellen 

100% des Drehmomentes bei 1500 1/min, die dargestellte Kurve des M5 ist nur für das Papier. 
Die Kurve ist nur *stationär* am Motorprüfstand aufgenommen, da dieses Moment erst nach einer gewissen Zeit(bei 1500 1/min nach ca. nach einer Sekunde) vom Motor bereitgestellt wird, im dynamischen Bereich (Gaspedal wird schlagartig getreten) ist der Turbomotor wegen des Abgasgegendrucks deutlich schlechter als ein Saugmotor gleichen Hubraums, bis der Lader auf Drehzahl ist. Der Saugmotor stellt das Moment/die Leistung der Stationär-Kurve tatsächtlich nach ca. 50ms-200ms Saugrohrfüllzeit zur Verfügung.

Das Ansprechverhalten des Saugers ist halt um längen besser.

Aber es hilft alles nichts, große Saugmotoren gehören wegen des NEFZ-Verbrauches zu einer aussterbenden Spezies.

Anbei die Leistungs/Drehmomentkurve. Zwischen 5000 und 7200 1/min sind >90% der Nennleistung abrufbar. Und ein paar Fahrzeugbilder(alles Original wie von Band gelaufen) mit der Ausstattung 

PARAMETER-LENKUNG, PARKTRONIC-SYSTEM, GARAGENTOROEFFNER, SITZE ELEKTR.VERSTELLBAR M.MEMORY, INNEN- UND AUSSENSPIEGEL AUTOMAT. ABBLENDBAR, AMG FAHRERPAKET(Abregelung bei 300 km/h), TYPKENNZEICHEN AUF HECKDECKEL und KOTFLUEGEL/SEITLICH WEGFALL, 
MEMORY-PAKET (FAHRERSITZ, LENKSAEULE U. SPIEGEL), AMG-PERFORMANCE LENKRAD, DURCHLADEMOEGLICHKEIT UEBER ARMAUFLAGE IM FOND, SIDEBAG IM FOND LINKS UND RECHTS, VORRUESTG.MOBILTELEFON M.UNIVERS.-SCHNITTST.(MTUS), SITZKLIMATISIERUNG VORNE, MULTIKONTURSITZE VORNE, PANORAMA-SCHIEBEDACH/-GLASDACH, GETRIEBE AUTOMATISCH 7-GANG, SPERRDIFFERENTIAL, REIFENDRUCKKONTROLLE (RDK), SPORTFAHRWERK, AIRMATIC DC / LUFTFEDERUNG SEMIAKTIV, AUSSENSPIEGEL LI. U. RE. ABKLAPPBAR, COMAND DVD APS MIT NAVIGATION, SONNENBLENDE MIT ZUSATZFUNKTION, EINBRUCH- UND DIEBSTAHLWARNANLAGE (EDW), KLIMATISIERUNGSAUTOMATIC,  WAERMED.U.INFRAROT REFL.VERBUNDGLAS RUNDUM, SCHEINWERFER - REINIGUNGSANLAGE, ABBIEGELICHT, XENON SCHEINWERFER MIT Intelligent Light System, AMG-STYLING, AMG-SPEICHENRAEDER 18" MISCHBEREIFUNG, HARMAN-KARDON-SOUNDSYSTEM, LINGUATRONIC-DEUTSCH (SPRACHBEDIENUNG), CD-WECHSLER, TV-TUNER DIGITAL/ANALOG, AMARETTA / LEDER / NAPPA / SEMIANILIN, SITZHEIZUNG FONDSITZ LI UND RE, SCHEIBENWASCHANLAGE BEHEIZT, HECKDECKEL-FERNSCHLIESSUNG, INNENRAUMABSICHERUNG, KEYLESS - GO, KRAFTSTOFFBEHAELTER MIT GROESSEREM INHALT, LADERAUMPAKET, M156 V8-OTTOMOTOR AMG HUBRAUM 6,3 LITER, AMG-PERFORMANCE PACKAGE, AUTOMATISCHE KINDERSITZERKENNUNG (AKSE)


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Lol, echte und unechte 500 PS, stets im Zugriff, Du solltest Dir dringend einen M5 bestellen



Bei einem Sauger hast du bei den meisten Motoren die maximal Leistung nur bei einer relativ weit oben liegenden Drehzahl, sprich Papiertiger.
Bei einem aufgeladenen Motor hast du deine Leistung als Plateau + top Drehmoment = "echte" Leistung.

Übrigens einen M5 würde ich in absehbarer Zeit nicht bestellen, da mir Limousinen zu langweilig sind.



MisterJo schrieb:


> 100% des Drehmomentes bei 1500 1/min, die dargestellte Kurve des M5 ist nur für das Papier.



Nö. Für die Straße. Der Sauger ist fürs Papier  .



MisterJo schrieb:


> Die Kurve ist nur *stationär* am Motorprüfstand aufgenommen, da dieses Moment erst nach einer gewissen Zeit(bei 1500 1/min nach ca. nach einer Sekunde) vom Motor bereitgestellt wird, im dynamischen Bereich (Gaspedal wird schlagartig getreten) ist der Turbomotor wegen des Abgasgegendrucks deutlich schlechter als ein Saugmotor gleichen Hubraums, bis der Lader auf Drehzahl kommt. Der Saugmotor stellt das Moment/die Leistung der Sationär-Kurve tatsächtlich nach ca. 100ms Saugrohrfüllzeit zur Verfügung.



Alles klar. Wenn man bedenkt das der Wagen in rund 4 Sekunden auf 100 geht und eine Sekunde erstmal benötigt wird bis der Druck da ist, dann bleiben netto rund 3 Sekunden auf 100  . Beim Porsche Turbo wären es nach deiner Logik "netto" 2 Sekunden bis 100 und beim Bugatti 1,5 Sekunden. Nicht schlecht  .
Richtig ist, dass es tatsächlich eine minimale Verzögerung gibt, die aber dann mehr als ausgeglichen wird durch die dann höhere, frühere Leistung.



MisterJo schrieb:


> Das Ansprechverhalten des Saugers ist halt um längen besser.



Das halte ich für eine Wahrnehmungsstörung. Da z.B. auf einer Zeitachse von sagen wir 10 Sekunden, in den ersten Bruichteilen beim Sauger mehr passiert aber nach wenigen Zehnteln stürmt der aufgeladene Motor vorbei. Deshalb und wegen des schlechteren Wirkungsgrad des Saugers (er muss das Luft Besorgen mit der Primärenergie leisten), sehe ich momentan keine große Zukunft für diese.



MisterJo schrieb:


> Aber es hilft alles nichts, große Saugmotoren gehören wegen des NEFZ-Verbrauches zu einer aussterbenden Spezies.


 
Den Satz liest man endlos oft von den ewig Gestrigen. Ich sehe es anders. Wer eine Zeit lang im Alltag einen modernen Turbo-Di gefahren ist, wird als Dailydriver kaum mehr einen Sauger wollen. Da ist einfach zu wenig untenrum los. Und da man kaum nahe dem Begrenzer durch den Alltag fahren kann/ will, sehe ich dunkelschwarz für diese Motorgattung. Mich freuts aber  .


----------



## MisterJo (31. Juli 2011)

Grundlagen Verbrennungsmotoren ... - Google Bücher


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2011)

Kauft euch einfach den Aston One-77 oder auch SLS und jeder hat genug Leistung und auch noch nen Sauger


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Juli 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:
			
		

> @roadgecko
> 
> E63 AMG



Ja gut äh, aber ich war nah dran.


----------



## Zoon (31. Juli 2011)

Echt cool werde ich den Tip mal mit meiner Versicherung besprechen:

150 "unechte" PS sind bestimmt billiger



@ MisterJo - schickes Teil  da sieht man halt das andere ist  "nur" ein Audi 
Und lass dir nix draus, wenn er sagt Rot ist Blau und Grün ist Gelb dann ist das so, bei mir gehts nur noch in einem Ohr rein und im anderen gleich wieder raus ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Echt cool werde ich den Tip mal mit meiner Versicherung besprechen:
> 
> 150 "unechte" PS sind bestimmt billiger


 
Eben nicht. Beim Sauger bezahlst du viel und bekommst (in Relation) zu wenig.


----------



## Mosed (31. Juli 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Leistung *ist* Drehmoment x Drehzahl und damit *immer* drehzahlabhängig, das ist reine Physik.


 
An sich ist diese These korrekt. Es ist aber möglich, die Leistung über einen größeren Drehzahlbereich konstant zu halten, wenn das Drehmoment bei steigender Drehzahl entsprechend abfällt.
Bei einem Sauger gibt es die Nennleistung nur bei exakt einer Drehzahl, der Nenndrehzahl.

Bei ersterem Szenario kann man nun bei mittleren Drehzahlen durch ein hohes Drehmoment eine hohe Leistung erreichen. Aus diversen technischen Gründen fällt das Drehmoment dann bei manchen Motoren konstant bis zur Maximaldrehzahl ab. Durch die steigende Drehzahl bleibt aber die verfügbare Leistung konstant.
Bei einem Sauger hat man untenrum wenig Drehmoment, somit wenig Leistung (bezogen auf das Maximum). Erst mit steigender Drehzahl steigt die Leistung immer weiter an bis zur Nennleistung halt.

Das dürfte das sein, was ITPassion meinte. Und mit den unechten PS ist halt das zweite gemeint. Der Sauger hat halt eine hohe PS-Zahl, kann diese aber erst spät bereitstellen. Der Turbomotor (erstes Szenario) kann seine maximale Leistung wesentlich früher bereitstellen. (Es gibt natürlich auch Turbomotoren, die so ausgelegt sind, dass das maximale Drehmoment fast über den ganzen Drehzahlbereich anliegt. Dann liegt natürlich auch hier die maximale Leistung erst später an, aber unten gibt es trotzdem viel Leistung. AUDI RS6 z.B. Bei dem M5 ja auch so, nur nicht ganz so gespreizt)

Und darum sind 6 Liter Hubraum mit mehreren Turboladern noch viel besser als ein Sauger mit 6 Liter Hubraum. Unten rum passiert dann nämlich auch ordentlich was (bezogen auf die Beschleunigung, die bei höheren Drehzahlen möglich ist).


----------



## fctriesel (31. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eher unwahrscheinlich, da es für den S5 nur eine S-Tronic (Doppelkupplung) gibt.


Da wär ich ja im Leben nicht drauf gekommen, gut daß du mich hier aufgeklärt hast.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> An sich ist diese These korrekt. Es ist aber möglich, die Leistung über einen größeren Drehzahlbereich konstant zu halten, wenn das Drehmoment bei steigender Drehzahl entsprechend abfällt.
> Bei einem Sauger gibt es die Nennleistung nur bei exakt einer Drehzahl, der Nenndrehzahl.


 
Genau so sieht es aus, schön das doch jemand verstehe was ich meine  .



fctriesel schrieb:


> Da wär ich ja im Leben nicht drauf gekommen, gut daß du mich hier aufgeklärt hast.


 
Nicht jeder weiß das es schon die 3. Getriebevariante für den S5 ist, muss man natürlich auch nicht wissen.


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2011)

Es gibt 3 Getriebevariante für ein Auto welches es erst eine Generation gibt und nur ein Facelift bekommen hat?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 Getriebevariante für ein Auto welches es erst eine Generation gibt und nur ein Facelift bekommen hat?


 
Jupp. Für das Coupé gab es eine manuelle 6 Gang Schaltung (die gibt es heute noch für den S4) und einen 6 Stufen Wandlerautomatik. Und für das Cabrio gibt es eben die 7 Gang S-Tronic, welche nach dem Facelift für alle S5 Varianten angeboten wird.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Leistung *ist* Drehmoment x Drehzahl und damit *immer* drehzahlabhängig, das ist reine Physik.



Was ist mit 2π?

Weiß einer ob es im I-net eine Datenbank oder was ähnliches gibt - für Leistungsdiagramme von Motoren? Würde mir gerne ein Paar angucken, finde sie aber nicht.


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist eine Zumutung. Und auch nicht gut fürs Getriebe, insofern man sofort aufs Gas steigt.


 
Was soll dem DSG denn da schaden. In dem Moment wo du auf D oder S stellst werden die Gänge eingelegt und die Kupplungen bleiben ja weiter offen.




kühlprofi schrieb:


> @IT-passion-de
> Auf jeden Fall werden noch die Embleme und der Scheibenwischer entfernt. Auch habe ich mir Angel Eyes Frontscheinwerfer bestellt.


Muss man jedes Auto gleich zur Bastelbude machen. Am Besten noch die Daylight Scheinwerfer mit den billigen LED Streifen.


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2011)

Um mal etwas vom Thema Getriebe/Turbo abzukommen, ich habe bei mir in der nähe eine echte Rarität gefunden, welche eigentlich jedem bekannt sein dürfte.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2011)

Skyline? Ich kann's hier aufm Handy dank fehlender Zoom-Funktion leider nicht genau erkennen..
Wenn ja, guter Fang.


----------



## Mosed (1. August 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was ist mit 2π?



2*PI meinste?
Ja, die formal richtige Formel enthält 2*PI. --> 
	
	



```
P = 2*PI*M*n
```
 (n in [1/s]; M in [Nm]; P hat die Einheit [W])


Die ganz ursprüngliche Formel enthält auch kein n sondern die Winkelgeschwindigkeit ω

```
P = M*[FONT=Calibri]ω[/FONT]
```
Es gibt aber eine Praxisformel, um nicht von den gebräuchlichen Einheiten bzw. Vielfachen in die SI-Einheiten umrechnen zu müssen. Und dann ist 
	
	



```
P = M*n/9550
```
 (n in 1/min; M in [Nm]; P hat die Einheit [kW])




			
				riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll dem DSG denn da schaden. In dem Moment wo du auf D oder S  stellst werden die Gänge eingelegt und die Kupplungen bleiben ja weiter  offen.



Nicht unbedingt; die Kupplung für die Welle des ersten Ganges schleift spätestens wenn man von der Bremse geht. Darum kriecht ein Auto mit DSG ja auch ähnlich einer Wandlerautomatik. Wobei es nicht (immer) so stark ausgeprägt ist und eine Weile dauert bis es loskriecht.

(Nur ergänzend: Bei ner Wandlerautomatik gibts keine Kupplung zwischen Motor und Getriebe)

Das Problem könnte sein, dass Wandlerautomaten und DSG nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, ständig von N auf D und zurück gestellt zu werden. Dabei werden ja schon diverse Schaltelemente etc. aktuiert.


----------



## MisterJo (1. August 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Echt cool werde ich den Tip mal mit meiner Versicherung besprechen:
> 
> 150 "unechte" PS sind bestimmt billiger
> 
> ...


 

  Ja ich grinse mir einen, ein gefaktes M5-Drehmomentdiagramm, wo ein 4,4 Liter-Motor im Bereich ohne Ladedruck bei 1000 1/min 550 Nm haben soll   (es werden eher 250Nm sein).
  Davon abgesehen ein neues Auto, wo durch den Allradantrieb ca. 8% der Motorleistung/des Drehmomentes bis zum Rad sowieso auf der Strecke bleiben, von den 100kg Mehrgewicht ganz zu schweigen(beim Allrad zahlst Du viel und bekommst zu wenig Radleistung/Radmoment/Leistungsgewicht )



Beispiel bestes Beispiel Vergleichstest 
E63AMG T vs. RS6
V8 Sauger vs. V10 BiTurbo  
525 PS vs. 580 PS
3,9 kg/PS vs. 3,7 kg/PS
  1:14,6s vs. 1:15,3s kleiner Kurs Hockenheim(dynamische Fahrweise s.o. , da sprechen u.a. die großen Turbos wohl nicht wie gewünscht an)


Audi RS6 Avant vs Mercedes E63 AMG T im Test - SPORT AUTO


_... kommt einem der 6,2-Liter-Sauger im Mercedes E63 AMG elastischer vor als der an eine vergleichsweise langsam agierende Sechsstufen-Automatik mit recht langer Übersetzung gekoppelte Zehnzylinder-Turbo. Insbesondere in niedrigen Drehzahlbereichen mutet der frei saugende Volumen-Motor subjektiv potenter an als das aufgeladene Fünfliter-Triebwerk._


  Uuuups. (Über Sauger, Turbos, Nenndrehzahlen und davon abhängige Übersetzungsverhältnisse des Drehmomentwandlers schreibe ich später nochmal was)




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und darum sind 6 Liter Hubraum mit mehreren Turboladern noch viel besser als ein Sauger mit 6 Liter Hubraum. Unten rum passiert dann nämlich auch ordentlich was (bezogen auf die Beschleunigung, die bei höheren Drehzahlen möglich ist).




Du fährt vermutlich eine Dodge Viper mit 8 Liter Hubraum und nachgerüstetem BiTurbo, daß Du annimmst, bei einem Sauger mit 6 Liter Hubraum(mit Schaltsaugrohr) passiert unten rum nix?


Alles in allem, graue Theorie nützt nix, wenn man beim  nicht mal eine Probefahrt gemacht hat. Wie z.B dieser BMW-Fahrer :

http://www.bmw-drivers.de/forum-82/fahrbericht-mb-c63-amg-limousine-t-38521.html




    Davon ab ist unter BMW-Fahrern das geflügelte Wort: Nur tote Motoren werden zwangsbeatmet! Alle sind wild auf unechte PS! In dem Sinne.....


----------



## Zoon (1. August 2011)

Interessant bei diesem Sportauto Vergleich auch das was die Achslastwaage beim RS6 ausgespuckt hat, das Gewicht eines Kleinwagen nur auf der Vorderachse, das die Reifen vorne nach 3 Runden Hockenheim platt waren wundert da nicht.

Den neuen C 63 Black Edition find ich, der spielt doch ganz angenehme Musi 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSZABWcU4uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mosed (1. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Ja ich grinse mir einen, eine gefaktes M5-Drehmomentdiagramm, wo ein 4,4 Liter-Motor im Bereich ohne Ladedruck bei 1000 1/min 550 Nm haben soll (es werden eher 250Nm sein).
> 
> 
> Du fährt vermutlich eine Dodge Viper mit 8 Liter Hubraum und nachgerüstetem BiTurbo, daß Du annimmst, bei einem Sauger mit 6 Liter Hubraum(mit Schaltsaugrohr) passiert unten rum nix?



1. Ohne Ladedruck? Woher willst du wissen wieviel Ladedruck bei 1000 rpm anliegen? Aus 4,4 Litern holt man problemlos 550 Nm. Für 250 Nm brauchste keinen Turbo bei 4,4 Litern. (Ich habe entsprechende Diagramme vorliegen - aus Fachzeitschriften. Z.B. ein V8 4,8 Liter Sauger von Porsche - über 350 Nm bei 1000 rpm)
2. Du solltest mal lesen üben. Ich schrieb "bezogen auf die Beschleunigung, die bei höheren Drehzahlen möglich ist". Klar geht ein 6 Liter Sauger immer gut (sofern der Rest nach Motor passend abgestimmt ist), aber unten rum passiert eben weniger als bei nem Turbomotor mit 6 Litern bei sonst vergleichbarer Konfiguration des Fahrzeuges. (Was z.B. bei deinem angegeben Test nicht gegeben ist. u.a. Unterschiedliche Getriebe)


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Ja ich grinse mir einen, eine gefaktes M5-Drehmomentdiagramm, wo ein 4,4 Liter-Motor im Bereich ohne Ladedruck bei 1000 1/min 550 Nm haben soll   (es werden eher 250Nm sein).



Das Diagramm ist direkt von BMW.
Im übrigen gibt es (annähernd) keinen Drehzahlbereich ohne Ladedruck, da der Turbo immer "online" ist. Anders ist es auch nicht zu erklären, dass z.B. der N55 bei 1.300 Upm 450 Nm abgibt.



MisterJo schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ein neues Auto, wo durch den Allradantrieb ca. 8% der Motorleistung/des Drehmomentes bis zum Rad sowieso auf der Strecke bleiben, von den 100kg Mehrgewicht ganz zu schweigen(beim Allrad zahlst Du viel und bekommst zu wenig(Radleistung/Radmoment/Leistungsgewicht))



Wenn du alleine 8% zusätzlich für die Ankopplung der 2. Achse verbrauchst, dann sind viele "normal" motorisierte Fahrzeuge unfahrbar, da ja im Antriebsstrang der letzte Rest Performance verpufft  .



MisterJo schrieb:


> Beispiel bestes Beispiel Vergleichstest
> E63AMG T vs. RS6
> V8 Sauger vs. V10 BiTurbo
> 525 PS vs. 580 PS
> ...



Tolles Beispiel. Der RS6 hat gegen alles verloren gegen das man verlieren konnte. Selbst gegen einen alten M5 mit 507 PS. Ist insofern nicht wirklich das vorzeige Turbo-Di Fahrzeug. Das schlimmste an dem schnell zusammengeschusterten Antriebsstrang ist die Wandlerautomatik, welches das letzte Quäntchen Sportlichkeit kostet. Aber wem erzähl ich das  ?

Falls du mal seriös vegleichen willst (ich weiß, ist nicht dein Ding), dann vergleich den E63 W212 als Sauger und als Turbo, dann kommst du der Sache näher, da die meisten Eigenschaften vergleichbar sind.



MisterJo schrieb:


> Uuuups. (Über Sauger, Turbos, Nenndrehzahlen, Drehmomentwandler und abhängige Übersetzungsverhältnisse schreibe ich später nochmal was)



Oje, mal schauen was du da wieder für ein Halbwissen zusammen googelst  .


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Davon ab ist unter BMW-Fahrern das geflügelte Wort: Nur tote Motoren werden zwangsbeatmet! Alle sind wild auf unechte PS! In dem Sinne.....


 
Muhaaa, muss ich mir merken!


----------



## roadgecko (1. August 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Skyline? Ich kann's hier aufm Handy dank fehlender Zoom-Funktion leider nicht genau erkennen..
> Wenn ja, guter Fang.



Jop ist ein Skyline R33 aber steht wohl schon länger, das Auto ist ohne gültige Nummernschilder und die Reifen sind leider auch platt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Davon ab ist unter BMW-Fahrern das geflügelte Wort: Nur tote Motoren werden zwangsbeatmet! Alle sind wild auf unechte PS! In dem Sinne.....



Bald werden BMW-Fahrer sich diesen Spruch verkneifen müssen. ...auch BMW (zumindest den 3er) gibts in Zukunft nur noch mit Turbo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen gibt es (annähernd) keinen Drehzahlbereich ohne Ladedruck, da der Turbo immer "online" ist. Anders ist es auch nicht zu erklären, dass z.B. der N55 bei 1.300 Upm 450 Nm abgibt.


 
Es gibt einen großen Drehzahlbereich ohne Ladedruck, noch nie auf die Ladedruckanzeige geguckt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt einen großen Drehzahlbereich  ohne Ladedruck, noch nie auf die Ladedruckanzeige geguckt?


 
Ich kenne das nur von alten Saugrohreinspritzern. Bei Turbo-DI's bleibt  nicht viel Drehzahl ohne Turbo übrig wenn bei dem ein oder anderen  Modell schon 100% des Drehmoments ab 1.200 Touren anliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Freeak (2. August 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Jop ist ein Skyline R33 aber steht wohl schon länger, das Auto ist ohne gültige Nummernschilder und die Reifen sind leider auch platt.



Steht die Kiste zum Verkauf? Wenn ja Gib mir mal den Standort von der Kiste. 2012 Brauche in ein neues Auto für nen Skyline würde ich sogar meinen Plan mit dem Subaru Impreza Sausen lassen.

R33 geht auch schon gut ab, klar is nen R34 besser, aber mabn kann ja nicht alles haben. Isses überhaubt ein Links oder Rechtslenker? Ach ja, und wo genau steht die Kiste?


----------



## roadgecko (2. August 2011)

Also an dem auto steht nichts dran, ob es zu verkaufen ist. Das Fahrzeug ist ein Rechtslenker also kein “normaler“.

Das Fahrzeug befindet sich zwischen Bochum und Dortmund. Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich noch die genaue adresse googeln.


----------



## Zoon (2. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur von alten Saugrohreinspritzern. Bei Turbo-DI's bleibt  nicht viel Drehzahl ohne Turbo übrig wenn bei dem ein oder anderen  Modell schon 100% des Drehmoments ab 1.200 Touren anliegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Was ja auch an der Weiterentwiclung der Turbos liegt. Heutzutage kann man mit Twinscroll Ladern, VTG Ladern, Register (nicht wirklich neu, gabs im Toyota Supra oder Porsche 959), Biturbos mit unterschliedlichen Ladergrößen sowie der Position der Lader im Abgasstrang. 
Beim BMW V8 liegen die Turbos nicht außen, sondern Innen im V so das die Wege natürlich sehr kurz sind um die Turbinen auf Trab zu bringen.

Bei klassichen Turbos kommt auch erst oberhalb von 3000 Umdrehungen (im Falle Benziner) Leben in die Bude. Oder die allerersten berüchtigten Turboloch TDI´s.


----------



## MisterJo (2. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Diagramm ist direkt von BMW.
> Im übrigen gibt es (annähernd) keinen Drehzahlbereich ohne Ladedruck, da der Turbo immer "online" ist. Anders ist es auch nicht zu erklären, dass z.B. der N55 bei 1.300 Upm 450 Nm abgibt.


 Das ist noch nicht mal Halbwissen, das der Turbo immer "online" ist. Dann startet bei Dir auch ein Jumbo mit 50 km/h was, weil Luftstrom ist immer online, der startet dann bloss gaaaaaaannnz langsam .


      Der Turbo ist in seinem Arbeitsbereich begrenzt, auf der einen Seite durch die Pumpgrenze(die Strömung reisst an den Schaufeln ab), auf der anderen Seite durch die Stopfgrenze sowie die Drehzahlgrenze des Laufzeugs, deshalb kann ein Turbomotor auch nicht mal eben 6000 1/min überstreichen. Ein Turbo hat eine unteren Arbeitspunkt, der nicht unterschritten werden darf, da dieser Bereich nicht stationär ist. Der Ladedruckaufbau würde pumpen(deshalb Pumpgrenze). Diese Verhalten einer Turbine ist im Verdichterkennfeld beschrieben. Die Ladedrucksteuerung/Regelung im Motorsteuergerät berücksichtigt diese Verdichtereigenschaften. Und genau deshalb können Turbos nicht das gleiche große Drehzahlband wie Sauger  überstreichen.


Unterhalb des Einsatzpunktes des Laders  hat ein Turbomotor schon bei gleichem Hubraum ein niedrigeres Drehmoment als der Sauger.


Verdichterkennfeld
Turbolader: Aufbau und Funktionsweise des Abgasturboladers (Verdichter) | BorgWarner Turbo & Emissions Systems - Turbos, Turbolader, Turbocharger

Kleiner/grosser Lader, Fenster der Aufladung:
Downsizing bei Verbrennungsmotoren - Google Bücher

Vor- und Nachteile der Abgasturboaufladung:
Ottomotor-Management - Google Bücher




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du alleine 8% zusätzlich für die Ankopplung der 2. Achse verbrauchst, dann sind viele "normal" motorisierte Fahrzeuge unfahrbar, da ja im Antriebsstrang der letzte Rest Performance verpufft  .


Es ist im unteren Lastbereich sogar noch deutlich mehr Verlust da. Einfaches Beispiel, beim A5 gab es kein Getriebe mit ohne quattro mit einer Motorisierung, deshalb hier

  A4 Ambiente 2.0 TFSI 155kW 6-Gang vs. A4 Ambiente 2.0 TFSI quattro 155kW 6-Gang (Audi Deutschland > Startseite, Vergleichsfunktion)

Vmax 246 zu 250 km/h (Achtung, 250km/h ist begrenzt, Differenz wird wohl deutlich größer sein)
Stadt 9,7 zu 8,3 l/100km   +18%
Land 5,8 zu 5,3 l/100km    +10%
Gesamt 6,4 zu 7,2 l/100km   +14%
CO2 149 zu 169 g/km     +14%

  Kinnladerunterfall 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an dem schnell zusammengeschusterten Antriebsstrang ist die Wandlerautomatik,


Beide Fahrzeuge haben eine Wandlerautomatik.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Falls du mal seriös vegleichen willst (ich weiß, ist nicht dein Ding), dann vergleich den E63 W212 als Sauger und als Turbo, dann kommst du der Sache näher, da die meisten Eigenschaften vergleichbar sind.


Ich werde mal zum  fahren, wenn der Turbo erhältlich ist. Heisst ja auch nicht, das der nix taugt, die Gasannahme ist weniger spontan wie bei jedem Turbo.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oje, mal schauen was du da wieder für ein Halbwissen zusammen googelst.



 1. Zwei Motoren mit gleicher Nennleistung und Nenndrehzahlen z.B. 4000 1/min (Turbo)) und 6000 1/min(Sauger))
  Der Sauger hat 400 Nm. Bei gleicher Getriebeauslegung mit Vmax bei Nenndrehzahl im höchsten Gang muss der Turbo 600 Nm liefern, um bei Vmax das gleicher Radmoment bei gleicher Winkelgeschwindigkeit zu erzeugen.

  Deshalb sind die hohen Turbodieseldrehmomente mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, weil, man wegen des kleinen Drehzahlbandes schonmal über'n Daumen 1/3 zum normalen Ottomotor abziehen kann, wegen der nötigen 1/3 längeren Übersetzung.   

    2. Die Fahrbarkeit leidet, wenn das Verhältnis von Grunddrehmoment zu Maximaldrehmoment beim Turbo zu groß wird(Dosierbarkeit in der Nähe der Pumpgrenze) beim Anfahren z.B. Dazu kommt, daß Turbomotoren eine größere Getriebespreizung bekommen, um die immer vorhandenen Anfahrschwäche schneller zu überwinden, sprich, die Drehzahlschwelle der Pumpgrenze schneller zu überwinden.


automobilantriebstrangentwicklungstechnische Grüße


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht mal Halbwissen, das der Turbo immer "online" ist. Dann startet bei Dir auch ein Jumbo mit 50 km/h was, weil Luftstrom ist immer online, der startet dann bloss gaaaaaaannnz langsam .



Naja, wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass bei ~800 Upm der Leerlauf ist und bei 1.200 Upm das volle Drehmoment anliegt, dann muss der Turbo schon deutlich unter 3.000 Upm an den Start gehen, oder wie siehst du das?
Oder noch einfacher, setz dich in ein entsprechendes Fahrzeug, dann kannst du den Turbo sogar bei der Arbeit hören. Nur hilft in diesem Fall google nicht weiter  .



MisterJo schrieb:


> Der Turbo ist in seinem Arbeitsbereich begrenzt, auf der einen Seite durch die Pumpgrenze(die Strömung reisst an den Schaufeln ab), auf der anderen Seite durch die Stopfgrenze sowie die Drehzahlgrenze des Laufzeugs, deshalb kann ein Turbomotor auch nicht mal eben 6000 1/min überstreichen. Ein Turbo hat eine unteren Arbeitspunkt, der nicht unterschritten werden darf, da dieser Bereich nicht stationär ist. Der Ladedruckaufbau würde pumpen(deshalb Pumpgrenze). Diese Verhalten einer Turbine ist im Verdichterkennfeld beschrieben. Die Ladedrucksteuerung/Regelung im Motorsteuergerät berücksichtigt diese Verdichtereigenschaften. Und genau deshalb können Turbos nicht das gleiche große Drehzahlband wie Sauger  überstreichen.



Aus welcher 50er Jahre Lektüre kopierst du deine "Informationen" ab?



MisterJo schrieb:


> Unterhalb des Einsatzpunktes des Laders  hat ein Turbomotor schon bei gleichem Hubraum ein niedrigeres Drehmoment als der Sauger.



Ich befürchte du hast das ein oder andere Jahrzehnt verschlafen. 



MisterJo schrieb:


> Es ist im unteren Lastbereich sogar noch deutlich mehr Verlust da. Einfaches Beispiel, beim A5 gab es kein Getriebe mit ohne quattro mit einer Motorisierung, deshalb hier
> 
> A4 Ambiente 2.0 TFSI 155kW 6-Gang vs. A4 Ambiente 2.0 TFSI quattro 155kW 6-Gang (Audi Deutschland > Startseite, Vergleichsfunktion)
> 
> Vmax 246 zu 250 km/h (*Achtung, 250km/h ist begrenzt, Differenz wird wohl deutlich größer sein*)



Sicher, der wird mit seinen 211 PS so um die 300 km/h bis 400 km/h fahren  .
Bei 211 PS braucht man bei 250 km/h nicht viel begrenzen. Ich habe selbst derzeit den 211 PS Motor, der ist im TT Coupé mit 245 km/h angegeben und im Roadster mit 242 km/h. Insofern ist es erstaunlich wie gut die Aerodynamik des A4/A5 funktioniert, dass er überhaupt die 250 erreicht.



MisterJo schrieb:


> Beide Fahrzeuge haben eine Wandlerautomatik.



Falls du die Fachpresse verfolgst, dann wirst du auch in allen Tests gelesen haben wie der Wandlerautomat im RS6 versagt hat. Aber wie erwähnt, was für eine Spaßbremse ein Wandlerautomat ist, dürftest du ja wissen. Gut das auch MB das mittlerweile erkannt hat und den Wandler durch eine Mehrscheiben-Nasskupplung ersetzt hat.



MisterJo schrieb:


> Ich werde mal zum  fahren, wenn der Turbo erhältlich ist. Heisst ja auch nicht, das der nix taugt, die Gasannahme ist weniger spontan wie bei jedem Turbo.



Erst testen, dann meckern. Bzw. ehrlich sein und vorbehaltlos über Vor- und Nachteile berichten. Alles andere ist ohenhin viel zu entlarvend.



MisterJo schrieb:


> 2. Die Fahrbarkeit leidet, wenn das Verhältnis von Grunddrehmoment zu Maximaldrehmoment beim Turbo zu groß wird(Dosierbarkeit in der Nähe der Pumpgrenze) beim Anfahren z.B. Dazu kommt, daß Turbomotoren eine größere Getriebespreizung bekommen, um die immer vorhandenen Anfahrschwäche schneller zu überwinden, sprich, die Drehzahlschwelle der Pumpgrenze schneller zu überwinden.


 
Bitte besorg dir aktuelle Lektüre, ist ja unerträglich diese alten Vorurteile immer wieder zu lesen.


----------



## ich558 (2. August 2011)

Ich kenn mich in solch technischen Bereiche zwar so gut wie nicht aus aber wieso genau hat die Wandlerautomat im RS6 versagt?


----------



## Mosed (2. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> 1. Zwei Motoren mit gleicher Nennleistung und Nenndrehzahlen z.B. 4000 1/min (Turbo)) und 6000 1/min(Sauger))



4000 und 6000 sind bei weitem nicht die gleiche Nenndrehzahl. 
Und heutige Turbomotoren (Benziner) drehen problemlos wie ein Sauger über 6000 1/min. 
Turbodiesel drehen problemlos über 4000 1/min.



> Unterhalb des Einsatzpunktes des Laders  hat ein Turbomotor schon bei  gleichem Hubraum ein niedrigeres Drehmoment als der Sauger.


Da sagt jedes Kennfeld was anderes. Wäre auch unlogisch - warum sollte das Drehmoment niedriger sein? Wenn der Turbo nicht läuft, ist trotzdem der gleiche Hubraum vorhanden. Das müsste konstruktiv und beim Applizieren natürlich berücksichtigt werden, aber ich habe noch keinen Turbomotor gesehen, dessen Drehmoment unter Saugerniveau fällt. Und auch nichts davon gehört.




> Gesamt 6,4 zu 7,2 l/100km   +14%
> CO2 149 zu 169 g/km     +14%


Wer hätts erwartet, dass der Anstieg von Benzinverbrauch und Co2-Ausstoß äquivalent sind. Diesses Wissen hätten wir jetzt aber von dir erwartet.



> automobilantriebstrangentwicklungstechnische Grüße


verbrennungsmotorentwicklungstechnische Grüße zurück.


@ich558: Annahme: Die Wandlerautomatik im RS6 ist halt nicht sonderlich sportlich abgestimmt.
Wobei das bei einem Wandler immer etwas schwierig ist. Man muss die Überbrückungskupplung halt weitestgehend zuhalten, um die Schlupfverluste zu verhindern. Je nach Entwicklungsstand des Getriebes, der allgemeinen Abstimmung und dem aktuellen Gang wird die Kupplung aber beim Schalten geöffnet. Und dann gibt es nur eine hydraulische Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe...


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. August 2011)

@Elementardrache,

du machst mich noch arbeitslos, da du alles weißt  .


----------



## Freeak (4. August 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das Fahrzeug befindet sich zwischen Bochum und Dortmund. Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich noch die genaue adresse googeln.



Wäre zu Freundlich wenn du das machen Würdest. Eventuell noch die Kennzeichen, damit man den Besitzer herrausfinden kann. Ich meine wenn die Reifen schon Platt sind, ist es mit großer warscheinlichkeit so das der Beseitzer kein Großes Interesse mehr an den Wagen hat.


----------



## roadgecko (4. August 2011)

Das Hier sind die GPS-Koordinaten einfach mal bei Maps o.ä. eingeben: 51.495212,7.333781

Dann einfach ein kleines stück mit der Maus senkrecht nach unten hinter dem ersten gebäude da steht er. Nach den Nummernschildern müsste ich mal schauen wenn ich wieder in der nähe bin.


----------



## Balomanja (4. August 2011)

Haha schon lustig wie hier wieder ein Glaubenskrieg geführt wird....Diesmal nur halt auf Motorentechnischer Basis. 
Es ist doch so. 

IT wird bei aufgeladenen Motoren bleiben, da er das Konzept für das richtige hält und ja auch Autos mit aufgeladenen Motoren gefahren ist und fährt.

MisterJo wird wohl bei seinem Sauger bleiben, da ich mal einfach davon ausgehe das du vorher auch schon einen Sauger hattest und eben aus Überzeugung dazu "stehst"(kannst mich gerne berichtigen)


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. August 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Haha schon lustig wie hier wieder ein Glaubenskrieg geführt wird....Diesmal nur halt auf Motorentechnischer Basis.
> Es ist doch so.



Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin der Meinung das jedes Konzept wenigstens eine Chance verdient hat.
Entsprechend besas ich schon:

- 4 Zylinder, 6 Zylinder, 8 Zylinder
- 8V, 16V, 20V, 24V, 30V, 32V
- Sauger, Turbo, demnächst Kompressor
- Diesel, Otto
- Reihenmotoren, V-Motoren
- Saugrohreinspritzer, Pumepdüse-DI, Commonrail-DI
- .......

Eine Technologie kategorisch abzulehnen, ist der sicherste Weg sich selbst eine Menge Spaß zu entziehen.



Balomanja schrieb:


> IT wird bei aufgeladenen Motoren bleiben, da er das Konzept für das richtige hält und ja auch Autos mit aufgeladenen Motoren gefahren ist und fährt.



Es wirkt so es täuscht aber. Vor jedem Kauf wäge ich neu ab. Zugegeben, momentan sehe ich das größte Potential im Turbo-DI (oder halt im aufgeladenen-DI).


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2011)

DI=direct injection?!
Könnte man auch als Diesel verstehen.


----------



## Balomanja (4. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin der Meinung das jedes Konzept wenigstens eine Chance verdient hat.
> Entsprechend besas ich schon:
> 
> - 4 Zylinder, 6 Zylinder, 8 Zylinder
> ...



Dann ziehe ich meine Aussage dich betrefend zurück!


----------



## MisterJo (6. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass bei ~800 Upm der Leerlauf ist und bei 1.200 Upm das volle Drehmoment anliegt, dann muss der Turbo schon deutlich unter 3.000 Upm an den Start gehen, oder wie siehst du das?



Ja, genau so ist es, nur das ein Turbolader, der bei so kleinen Abgasströmen anspricht, physikalisch nicht in der Lage ist, bei hohen Drehzahlen die hohen Abgasströme zu verarbeiten bzw. die entsprechende Frischluft zu komprimieren. Das gilt besonders für Lader für hohe Mitteldrücke. Dann nimmt man eine Registeraufladung, die der M5 aber definitiv nicht hat.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sicher, der wird mit seinen 211 PS so um die 300 km/h bis 400 km/h fahren  .


War klar, ein netter kleiner Ablenkungversuch um aus der Nummer


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du alleine 8% zusätzlich für die Ankopplung der 2. Achse verbrauchst, dann sind viele "normal" motorisierte Fahrzeuge unfahrbar, da ja im Antriebsstrang der letzte Rest Performance verpufft  .


    wieder auszukommen, *die Mehrverbräuche des Quattroantriebs*
A4 Ambiente 2.0 TFSI 155kW 6-Gang vs. A4 Ambiente 2.0 TFSI quattro 155kW 6-Gang (Audi Deutschland > Startseite, Vergleichsfunktion)
 Stadt *9,7 zu 8,3 l/100km +18%*
 Land *5,8 zu 5,3 l/100km +10%*
  sprechen ja für sich.
  Die 8% sind eine Hausnummer bezogen auf das Ausgangsmoment des Motors. Wie bei jedem Getriebe/Triebstrang sind die prozentualen Verluste bei niedrigen Momenten/Geschwindigkeiten(z.B. NEFZ) deutlich höher als bei hohen Momenten(z.B. Vmax).



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 4000 und 6000 sind bei weitem nicht die gleiche Nenndrehzahl.


  Steht da auch nicht bzw ist anders gemeint, da ist von gleicher Nennleistung bei unterschiedlichen Nenndrehzahlen die Rede:
  "_1. Zwei Motoren mit gleicher Nennleistung und Nenndrehzahlen z.B. 4000 1/min (Turbo) und 6000 1/min(Sauger)_"



Elementardrache schrieb:


> - warum sollte das Drehmoment niedriger sein? Wenn der Turbo nicht läuft, ist trotzdem der gleiche Hubraum vorhanden. Das müsste konstruktiv und beim Applizieren natürlich berücksichtigt werden, aber ich habe noch keinen Turbomotor gesehen, dessen Drehmoment unter Saugerniveau fällt.


  Der Unterdruck im Saugrohr ist beim Turbo und aufgehender Drosselklappe höher wegen der Strömungsverluste durch die (stehende/langsam drehende)Turbine und die Verdichtung des Motors ist niedriger.

    Davon ab ist der Turbomotor ja zusätzlich downgesized und wegen fehlendem Hubraum entsprechend schwach untenrum, bis die Turbine auf Drehzahl kommt. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wie erwähnt, was für eine Spaßbremse ein Wandlerautomat ist, dürftest du ja wissen.


      So ein AMG-Speedshift-7-Gänger macht Laune und war in keinem Test ein Kritikpunkt, zumal man jederzeit in das Schaltprogramm(C/S/M) über die Paddels eingreifen kann. (Beispieltest)



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gut das auch MB das mittlerweile erkannt hat und den Wandler durch eine Mehrscheiben-Nasskupplung ersetzt hat.



  Was für einen Turbomotor eher schlechter ist, da der Wandler im Anfahrvorgang ein (deutlich) höheres Ausgangs- als Eingangsmoment hat und über eine Turboanfahrschwäche hinweghilft(ich weiss gleich kommt wieder die Behauptung des Gegenteils).


 Allgemein, wenn ich Behauptungen aufstelle und diese mit Links aus der Fachliteratur untermauere, hilft es, sich tatsächlich mal durchzulesen, was da steht.


  Ansonsten, wer das Thema vertiefen möchte, empfehlen kann ich (bei mir klebt als Preis noch 49,80DM drauf )
Turbo- und Kompressormotoren: Entwicklung, Technik, Typen: Amazon.de: Gert Hack, Langkabel: Bücher




Balomanja schrieb:


> Haha schon lustig wie hier wieder ein Glaubenskrieg geführt wird....Diesmal nur halt auf Motorentechnischer Basis.
> Es ist doch so.
> 
> IT wird bei aufgeladenen Motoren bleiben, da er das Konzept für das richtige hält und ja auch Autos mit aufgeladenen Motoren gefahren ist und fährt.
> ...



  Ich hatte bisher privat 3 Sauger und 2 Kompressormotoren (nur echt mit den echten PS ) und jetzt wieder einen Sauger. Beruflich habe ich fast nur mit aufgeladenen PKW-Motoren(Otto wie Diesel) zu tun und weiss genau, was im restlichen Triebstrang(hinter dem Motor ) für Klimmzüge gemacht werden, um der Aufladung die Eigenheiten auszutreiben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Ansonsten, wer das Thema vertiefen möchte, empfehlen kann ich (bei mir klebt als Preis noch 49,80DM drauf )


 
Jetzt überleg mal wieso der Preis noch in Mark ist  .
Ich habe so ein wenig den Eindruck das dein "Fachwissen" oder wie man den Quatsch auch immer nennen will, ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist.


----------



## Mosed (6. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Der Unterdruck im Saugrohr ist beim Turbo und aufgehender Drosselklappe höher wegen der Strömungsverluste durch die (stehende/langsam drehende)Turbine und die Verdichtung des Motors ist niedriger.
> 
> Davon ab ist der Turbomotor ja zusätzlich downgesized und wegen fehlendem Hubraum entsprechend schwach untenrum, bis die Turbine auf Drehzahl kommt.


 
1. Ich schrieb ja, dass es berücksichtigt werden muss. Mir ist aber kein Turbomotor bekannt, der weniger Drehmoment als ein Sauger bei gleichem Hubraum bei irgendeiner Drehzahl hat.

2. Es war von gleichem Hubraum die Rede. Dann fehlt da kein Hubraum und entsprechend ist der Motor auch nicht downgesized.



> Steht da auch nicht bzw ist anders gemeint, da ist von gleicher Nennleistung bei unterschiedlichen Nenndrehzahlen die Rede:
> "_1. Zwei Motoren mit gleicher Nennleistung und Nenndrehzahlen z.B. 4000 1/min (Turbo) und 6000 1/min(Sauger)_"


Nur das diese Konstellation nicht existiert. Auch Turbobenziner haben ihre Nennleistung um die 6000 1/min. Manche erreichen diese aber schon früher und können die Nennleistung über einen größeren Bereich abgeben.


Und das angeführte Buch ist selbst in der aktuellsten Version von 2003...
Was steht in deiner Version als Datum? 1999? ^^


----------



## Balomanja (6. August 2011)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Ja, genau so ist es, nur das ein Turbolader, der bei so kleinen Abgasströmen anspricht, physikalisch nicht in der Lage ist, bei hohen Drehzahlen die hohen Abgasströme zu verarbeiten bzw. die entsprechende Frischluft zu komprimieren. Das gilt besonders für Lader für hohe Mitteldrücke. Dann nimmt man eine Registeraufladung, die der M5 aber definitiv nicht hat.
> 
> 
> War klar, ein netter kleiner Ablenkungversuch um aus der Nummer
> ...




Naja eure, ich wills mal Diskussion nennen kümmert mich in der beziehung ja eig. nicht deswegen halte ich mich da raus 
Zudem kommt das ich auch eher das Aufgeladene "Eck" vertrete, immerhin fahre ich jetzt schon seit ewigkeiten entweder TDIs oder eben aufgeladene Benzin Motoren....
Was mich jetzt aber noch wundert ist: Mein Motor, sowie der zukünftige von IT, haben Kompressoraufladung. Sollte der nicht wirklich von anfang an mitlaufen, also ohne "loch" wie bei den alten Turbos?


----------



## MisterJo (6. August 2011)

Der Momentenaufbau ist spontan.


  Wie schnell es tatsächlich geht, hängt davon ab ob eine Kompressorkupplung verbaut ist und wie das Schließen der Bypassklappe realisiert ist. Bei Daimlers M271-Motor ist z.B. keine Kupplung verbaut und der Bypass wird über ein Drosselklappenelement(default offen) geschlossen, daß die gleiche Schließzeit hat wie die richtige Drosselklappe öffnet. D.h. Vollgas -> sehr zügig volles Motormoment.
Ist statt des  Drosselklappenelementes eine (billige) Unterdruckdose verbaut(wie bei den Turbos), geht der Druckaufbau mit leichtem Zeitverzug. 
Der Kompressor verdichtet "schlechter" bei zu niedrigen Drehzahlen herunter wegen Luftverlusten an den Dichtspalten der Kompressorrotoren.


----------



## 1821984 (7. August 2011)

Also der M271 mit Kompressor ist aber nen alter Hut und wird wohl das letzte mal in einem Benz-Modell verbaut. Außerdem sieht man sehr selten eine aktuelle C-Klasse als 180 Kompressor. Die neuen sind fast alle Turbos.

Ein Kompressor kann aber meiner Meinung nach bei weitem nicht die Ladedrücke erreichen, wie ein Turbo. Bestes Beispiel ist ja der Diesel Turbo, der in Normalo-Motoren schon locker über 1bar macht. Der Kompressor steigt in der Regel bei max. 0,7-0,8bar aus und hat da seine max. Werte und Belastbarkeiten erreicht! Sonst würde ja jeder Turbo doch eher nen Kompressor sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. August 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist ja der Diesel Turbo, der in Normalo-Motoren schon locker über 1bar macht. Der Kompressor steigt in der Regel bei max. 0,7-0,8bar aus und hat da seine max. Werte und Belastbarkeiten erreicht! Sonst würde ja jeder Turbo doch eher nen Kompressor sein.


 
Eins der extremsten Beispiele für unterschiedlichen Ladedruck habe ich kürzlich in einem der Pressetexte bei Audi gelesen.
Der S5 mit seinem 333 PS Kompressormotor läuft mit 0,8 bar Ladedruck, der neue 3 Liter Diesel mit 313 PS hat unfassbare 3,5 bar Ladedruck. Durch die Registeraufladung stellt der Turbodiesel seine *650 Nm von 1.450 Upm bis 2.800 Upm* da.

Ich bin mir sicher die grße Gruppe der Saugdiesel Fans wird diese Werte bestimmt auch in ihren SDi's wiederfinden  .


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2011)

Turbo, Kompressor: Mir doch egal, ich habe beides verbaut  

Beide haben ihr Vorteile.


----------



## 1821984 (7. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher die grße Gruppe der Saugdiesel Fans wird diese Werte bestimmt auch in ihren SDi's wiederfinden  .



Genau, die mit 68PS als SDI haben fast 3,5bar Ladedruck, am besten mit Wasserkühlung wie aus dem Rallysport! Geiler Spruch musste ich grinsen. LOL


----------



## Whoosaa (8. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. August 2011)

Ich habe mal hier eine Frage an alle Experten: Stimmt es, dass wenn man ein Fahrzeug mit Wandlerautomatik in N-Stellung schiebt oder schleppt, dass dann das Getriebe kaputt gehen kann? Wenn ja, warum? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich vor kurzem durch eine automatische Autowaschstraße durchgefahren bin, wo ein Forderrad eingeklemmt wird und das Auto daran gezogen wird. Natürlich muss man dafür das Getriebe auf N stellen. Ist das auf Dauer gefährlich für das Getriebe?


----------



## Whoosaa (8. August 2011)

Mmh.. nö? In N wird die Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe gekappt, die Reifen laufen quasi ohne Widerstand. Darum schiebt man Autos ja auch ausschließlich in N-Stellung, genauso wie dus in N einen Hang runterrollen kannst. Wobei das unklug wäre, besser wäre die Motorbremse zu nutzen, aber das ist 'ne andere Story..


----------



## Mosed (8. August 2011)

Es ist schädlich ab einer bestimmten Kilometerzahl bei ausgeschaltetem Motor. 50 km oder sowas, steht im Benutzerhandbuch. Eine Waschstrasse ist kein Problem. Die Geschwindigkeit ist auch eingeschränkt.

Der Grund ist, dass die Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe bei einer Wandlerautomatik eben nicht gekappt wird. Die Getriebe-Eingangswelle ist durch den Wandler immer mit dem Motor verbunden. Nur im Getriebe selber ist halt kein Gang eingelegt, sodass der Kraftfluss im Getriebe "versiegt". Und da im Getriebe bei ausgeschaltetem Motor kein Öldruck vorhanden ist, läuft dann die Eingangswelle und die damit fest verbundenen Komponenten des ersten Planetensatzes halbwegs trocken.

Bei einem DSG dürfte das nie ein Problem sein, da bei diesem Getriebe ja in N-Stellung beide Kupplungen, die vor dem Getriebe sind, geöffnet werden.


edit: kleiner gedankenfehler in meinen ausführungen. siehe meinen nächsten post.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. August 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal hier eine Frage an alle Experten: Stimmt es, dass wenn man ein Fahrzeug mit Wandlerautomatik in N-Stellung schiebt oder schleppt, dass dann das Getriebe kaputt gehen kann? Wenn ja, warum? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich vor kurzem durch eine automatische Autowaschstraße durchgefahren bin, wo ein Forderrad eingeklemmt wird und das Auto daran gezogen wird. Natürlich muss man dafür das Getriebe auf N stellen. Ist das auf Dauer gefährlich für das Getriebe?


N ist die einzige Stellung, mit der du überhaupt durchfahren kannst und darfst. Selber fahren geht nicht, das gefährdet Fzg und Anlage, also fallen D und R aus, und bei P blockieren ja die Räder. Ob man dann noch den Motor laufen lässt oder abschaltet, ist Geschmackssache. Aber kaputt geht da nichts auf N.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. August 2011)

@ Elementardrache:
Ah, okay, danke. Kenne es nur von unserem alten DSG, und hab fälschlicherweise drauf geschlossen, dass es beim Wandler gleich ist..


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. August 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es ist schädlich ab einer bestimmten Kilometerzahl bei ausgeschaltetem Motor. 50 km oder sowas, steht im Benutzerhandbuch. Eine Waschstrasse ist kein Problem. Die Geschwindigkeit ist auch eingeschränkt.
> 
> Der Grund ist, dass die Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe bei einer Wandlerautomatik eben nicht gekappt wird. Die Getriebe-Eingangswelle ist durch den Wandler immer mit dem Motor verbunden. Nur im Getriebe selber ist halt kein Gang eingelegt, sodass der Kraftfluss im Getriebe "versiegt". Und da im Getriebe bei ausgeschaltetem Motor kein Öldruck vorhanden ist, läuft dann die Eingangswelle und die damit fest verbundenen Komponenten des ersten Planetensatzes halbwegs trocken.
> 
> Bei einem DSG dürfte das nie ein Problem sein, da bei diesem Getriebe ja in N-Stellung beide Kupplungen, die vor dem Getriebe sind, geöffnet werden.



Joa, alles klar, danke für die Aufklärung. Im Handbuch steht nur, dass das Getriebe beschädigt werden kann, wenn das Auto in N-Stellung bewegt wird, aber da steht nichts darüber, ob mit laufendem Motor oder nicht und wie weit. Was für ein Typ von Getriebe es ist... na ja so bis ins kleinste Detail kenne ich mich nicht mit Farhrzeutechnik aus - nur was allgemeine physikalische und dynamische Zusammenhänge betrifft. Ich weiß nur dass es eine 5-Stuffenautomatik von MB ist.


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2011)

da fällt mir grade auf, dass mir da ein kleiner Gedankenfehler unterlaufen ist. wenn der Motor aus ist, steht natürlich auch die Getriebeeingangswelle.

Das Problem ist am Getriebeausgang zu suchen. Eine Komponente des letzten Planetensatzes ist fest mit Getriebeausgang verbunden und diese ist auch im Eingriff mit weiteren Zahnrädern. Bei einer Wandlerautomatik kommen ja mehrere Planetensätze zum Einsatz, die miteiander "verbunden" sind. Die Gänge werden über das Festhalten von bestimmten Komponenten der Plnetensätze realisiert (z.B. das sonnenrad).  So ganz kenne ich mich damit auch nicht mehr aus, aber die Planetensätze dürfen halt nicht zu lange trocken laufen. Auch wenn alle Bremsen im Getriebe durch den fehlenden Öldruck offen sind, werden gewisse Komponenten der Planetensätze mitgedreht.

Muss mich da mal wieder schlau machen. Nur nicht grade um diese Uhrzeit vom Bett aus mit dem Smartphone.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. August 2011)

Hey, hab mal ne Frage:
Muss man einen neuen X3 3.0 D noch einfahren oder nicht?
BMW Mensch meint, das sei nicht nötig 

Gruß


----------



## roadgecko (9. August 2011)

Also wenn es meiner wäre würde ich es auf den ersten 1.000 - 2.000 km vermeiden ihn zu Prügeln, auch wenn BMW was anderes sagt.


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2011)

Würd ich auch sagen, erst ma so ca. 1000 km einfahren. Also maximal 3/4 der max. Drehzahl. Die 1000 km sind schnell runter, auch wenns am Anfang schwer fällt.  Aber besser ist es


----------



## Whoosaa (9. August 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, hab mal ne Frage:
> Muss man einen neuen X3 3.0 D noch einfahren oder nicht?
> BMW Mensch meint, das sei nicht nötig
> 
> Gruß



Wir haben bisher 1.600 Kiilometer drauf, ab 2.000 hat man uns gesagt sollte es passen, da es ein Diesel ist, sollte man Kickdowns und so die ersten 5.000 bis 10.000 Km vermeiden. Und natürlich warm fahren und kalt fahren nicht vergessen.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. August 2011)

Ja ich bin auch der Meinung, das man es die ersten KM langsam angehen sollte. Der BMW Mensch hat aber gesagt, das die Motoren schon im Werk so gut eingefahren werden (irgend was mit Kalt gebremst), das ein weiteres Einfahren nicht nötig ist.

Kann das jmd. bestätigen?


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2011)

Man sollte auch nie vergessen, dass die Schäden durch unsachgemäßes Einfahren i.d.R. erst dann auftauchen, wenn die Herstellergarantie schon abgelaufen ist. Insofern könnten mich die Jungs von BMWääääh ma gerne haben  mit ihren Aussagen und ich würd wirklich den erstn Tausender moderat durch die Gegen cruisen.


Da fällt mir ein, dass wir im Zivildienst man nen funkelnagelneuen VW-Bus "eingefahren" haben. Der hatte 40 km aufem Tacho, als er zu uns kam. Wir haben uns dann nen Spaß drauß gemacht, dass Ding nur am absoluten Drehzahllimit zu bewegen. Mit 27 000 km brauchte der Bus dann den ersten Austauschmotor. Scheiß VW-Qualität!  Ist beim "Essenaufrädernausfahren" verreckt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Kann das jmd. bestätigen?


 
Ich kann bestätigen das die Händler das erzählen, nur leider stimmt es für 99% der Serienfahrzeuge nicht  .


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2011)

Ich weis gar nicht, wird eigentlich noch empfohlen, nach 500km nen Ölwechsel zu machen. Ich glaub nicht oder?

Wenn wir Motoren zusammenbauen, dann fahren wir die ein bischen Sampft ein und nach 500km gibts neues Öl und gut. 

Naja das einfahren kann man sehen wie man will, aber man prügelt ja nicht immer drauf rum und wenn man mal die Drehzahl hoch zieht um z.B. zu überholen dann wird der Motor auch nicht gleich sterben!
Ich muss da grad an die Probefahrt im Honda Civic Type R denken. Das Auto hatte keine 1000km auf der Uhr und durfte aber schon über 8000U/min. drehen. Der Piepst sogar wenn die max. Drehzahl erreicht ist


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich muss da grad an die Probefahrt im Honda Civic Type R denken. Das Auto hatte keine 1000km auf der Uhr und durfte aber schon über 8000U/min. drehen. Der Piepst sogar wenn die max. Drehzahl erreicht ist


 
Schaltblitz und Piepsen hab ich bei max. Drehzahl auch. 

Kann man sehr schön an dem Video unten sehen, jedesmal wenn der Typ, der hinter dem Focus RS herfährt die Höchstdrehzahl erreicht hat, dann hört man das Piepen, das zum Schalten auffordert. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ae4RqTW5UDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I.d.R schalt ich aber vor dem Piepsen.


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Muss man einen neuen X3 3.0 D noch einfahren oder nicht?
> BMW Mensch meint, das sei nicht nötig


 
Ich würde den Mittelweg empfehlen. 
Ein richtiges Einfahren wie früher ist sicherlich nicht mehr nötig. Aber hohe Drehzahlen sollten sicherlich auf den "ersten" Kilometern vermieden werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich würde den Mittelweg empfehlen.
> Ein richtiges Einfahren wie früher ist sicherlich nicht mehr nötig. Aber hohe Drehzahlen sollten sicherlich auf den "ersten" Kilometern vermieden werden.


 
Mir wurde '98 beim ersten Neuwagen mit auf den Weg gegeben wie man den Wagen einfährt, so mache ich es seit je her. Und bin immer gut mir gefahren.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. August 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Aber hohe Drehzahlen sollten sicherlich auf den "ersten" Kilometern vermieden werden.


 Waber warum? Ich muss ja Argumente bringen 
Mein Vater hört wie ich ihn kenn auf den BMW Typ und wird nicht zimperlich mit dem neuen umgehen


----------



## 1821984 (9. August 2011)

weil mechanische Teile (wie im Motor) sich erstma einspielen müssen. Durch Fertigungtoleranzen ist es aber nicht mehr so dramatisch wie früher aber man sollte nicht gleich volle lotte drauf. Wenn das ding aber mal kurz Volllast bekommt wegen einem kleinen Spurt, dann ist das nicht wirklich schlimm, ganz im Gegenteil sollte man mit der Zeit das Drehzahlband ausschöpfen. Deswegen fahr ich meine gebrauchten auch die ersten 1000km etwas zaghaft. Ich weis nie wie der Vorbesitzer gefahren ist. Da möchte ich nicht gleich ne geplatzte Kopfdichtung haben nur weil der Motor das erst mal in richtig gefordert wird

Genau wie man neue Bremsen die ersten Km mal kurz einbremst, damit die erste richtige Bremsung nicht ins leere geht. Man sollte es halt machen um das Material zu schonen und frühzeitige Materialermüdung aus zu schließen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. August 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> da fällt mir grade auf, dass mir da ein kleiner Gedankenfehler unterlaufen ist. wenn der Motor aus ist, steht natürlich auch die Getriebeeingangswelle.
> 
> Das Problem ist am Getriebeausgang zu suchen. Eine Komponente des letzten Planetensatzes ist fest mit Getriebeausgang verbunden und diese ist auch im Eingriff mit weiteren Zahnrädern. Bei einer Wandlerautomatik kommen ja mehrere Planetensätze zum Einsatz, die miteiander "verbunden" sind. Die Gänge werden über das Festhalten von bestimmten Komponenten der Plnetensätze realisiert (z.B. das sonnenrad). So ganz kenne ich mich damit auch nicht mehr aus, aber die Planetensätze dürfen halt nicht zu lange trocken laufen. Auch wenn alle Bremsen im Getriebe durch den fehlenden Öldruck offen sind, werden gewisse Komponenten der Planetensätze mitgedreht.
> 
> Muss mich da mal wieder schlau machen. Nur nicht grade um diese Uhrzeit vom Bett aus mit dem Smartphone.


 
Danke für die Mühe, lass dir ruhig Zeit, ich fahre sowieso nicht mehr so bald durch diese Waschstraße.

Ich habe es halbwegs verstanden. Also es ist schädlich nur wenn der Motor nicht läuft, weil das Getriebe wegen dem fehlenden Öldruck nicht richtig geschmiert wird. Ja?


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Waber warum? Ich muss ja Argumente bringen
> Mein Vater hört wie ich ihn kenn auf den BMW Typ und wird nicht zimperlich mit dem neuen umgehen



Naja, wenns nur das Auto von deinem Vater ist...

Meine Eltern sind ähnlich. Die kennen auch keine Gnade. 

Der Hund meiner Eltern frisst so langsam die Lederausstattung des Autos meiner Eltern. Trotzdem stört das meine Eltern nicht und sie lassen Ihn das Auto zerlegen. Den Jeep Cherokee davor hat der Hund auch schon auseinandergenommen. Meine Eltern störts nicht. Mein Vater meinte nur, wenn alles kaputt is, gibts halt ein neues Auto. 

Ich hab Ihnen nen Kauknochen empfohlen. Aber sie meinten, so lange der Hund glücklich ist, kann er auch die Rückbank nehmen. Ich glaube, meine Eltern haben kein Verhältnis zu Autos...


----------



## 8800 GT (9. August 2011)

Mein Vater denkt sich halt, dass das Auto in 3 Jahren eh wieder weg kommt und er sich dann ein neues holt. Jedoch hab ich bedenken, das evtl. etwas Motorleistung fehlt, wenn er nicht korrekt eingefahren wurde...


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. August 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mein Vater denkt sich halt, dass das Auto in 3 Jahren eh wieder weg kommt und er sich dann ein neues holt. Jedoch hab ich bedenken, das evtl. etwas Motorleistung fehlt, wenn er nicht korrekt eingefahren wurde...


 
Typischerweise geht das falsche Einfahren weniger auf die Leistung als auf den Ölverbrauch.
Aber ich würde meine Autos erst recht einfahren wenn ich sie sogar 3 Jahre behalten würde, mir wäre es ja zu lang  .


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mein Vater denkt sich halt, dass das Auto in 3 Jahren eh wieder weg kommt und er sich dann ein neues holt. Jedoch hab ich bedenken, das evtl. etwas Motorleistung fehlt, wenn er nicht korrekt eingefahren wurde...



Gibs zu, du hast nur Angst, er macht es kaputt und du würdest es nach den drei Jahren gerne weiterfahren...


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2011)

das einfahren ist deshalb nötig, weil in dieser phase sich die ganzen lager, gleitbuchsen und andere beweglichen teile aufeinander einschleifen. Also ist "einfahren" schon gut. Allerdings sind die materialien und fertigungstechniken heute so gut, dass diese einfahrphase nicht mehr lange ist 
Bei nem Diesel gibts noch nen trick der mir einmal n alter meister von mercedes gesagt hat: die ersten 1-2 tankfüllungen etwas öl beimischen und dann zügig fahren, ruhig auch mal kurze zeit mit erhöhter drehzahl  Generell gilt, nicht NUR mit niedrigen drehzahlen einfahren, am besten ist einfach ausgewogen mal hoch mal niedrig, wobei die niedrigen schon einen höheren anteil sollten versteht sich 
Wenn man diese punkte beachtet sollte nem langen leben des motors von dieser seite aus nichts im wege stehen


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich habe es halbwegs verstanden. Also es ist schädlich nur wenn der Motor nicht läuft, weil das Getriebe wegen dem fehlenden Öldruck nicht richtig geschmiert wird. Ja?


 
Genau darum geht es. 

Mir ist aber noch eingefallen, dass eine Waschstrasse so oder so kein Problem ist. Denn es befinden sich ja auch die Hinterreifen auf dem "Förderband", nachdem das Auto mit den Vorderrädern raufgezogen wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (9. August 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> am besten ist einfach ausgewogen mal hoch mal niedrig, wobei die niedrigen schon einen höheren anteil sollten versteht sich
> Wenn man diese punkte beachtet sollte nem langen leben des motors von dieser seite aus nichts im wege stehen


 Wie fahrt ihr eigentlich sonst dass das dann ein "besonderes" einfahren darstellen soll?


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2011)

ich weiss ja nicht, aber gerade übers einfahren gehen ja viele mythen rum. Vom "paar stunden im standgas laufen lassen" bis zum " gleich beim ersten fahren voll hochjagen" 
wobei die letztere technik sogar von vielen herstellern genutzt wird um die belastbarkeit der motoren zu prüfen. Wird u.a. in meiner firma auch gemacht, allerdings sinds da keine automotoren, sondern bahn-, schiff-, militär- etc motoren, aber im endeffekt ja wiederum auch dieselmotoren


----------



## NoNameGamer (9. August 2011)

Aloha!



8800 GT schrieb:


> Aber warum? Ich muss ja Argumente bringen.
> Mein Vater hört wie ich ihn kenne auf den BMW Typ und wird nicht zimperlich mit dem Neuen umgehen.


 
Das beste Argument sollte immernoch in der rudimentären  "Bedienungsanleitung" bzw. dem Handbuch stehen, dort müsste ziemlich am  Ende exakt aufgeführt werden unter welchen Bedinungen und wie lange das  Auto eingefahren werden muss. Zumindest bei unserem '05 330i E90 war es genau im Handbuch vermerkt - und wurde auch so durchgeführt, angegeben ist *die Maximal Drehzahl und Geschwindikeit* die man über *eine bestimmte Strecke nicht überschreiten* sollte, das müsste bei unserem ca. 5000 rpm auf ein paar Tausend Kilometer gewesen sein, an die 160 km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit kann ich mich auf jeden Fall noch erinnern. Das andere gucke ich morgen noch einmal genau nach.

Dass der X5 nicht eingefahren werden muss glaube ich eigentlich nicht, bisher wurde das noch bei jedem aktuellen BMW den wir hier in letzter Zeit hatten (X1, X3 F25 und dem F01 7er) empfohlen und stand auch explizit im Handbuch, ich würde deswegen einfach kurz dort nachgucken, der Freundliche wird euch sicherlich auch schon vor Auslieferung ein Exemplar zur Verfügung stellen können. 

In einigen Foren wurde auch schon über die Sinnigkeit des Ganzen diskutiert, berichtet wurde auch, dass wohl bei manchen, welche die Einfahrphase nicht eingehalten haben keine Garantieleistungen mehr gewährt wurden, inwiefern das aber wieder stimmt ist eine andere Frage. 
Das kennt man ja: "Ich hab gehört...!" und da liegt wohl auch hier das Problem, denn: "Uns wurde gesagt, dass..." ist natürlich immer schlecht, wenn der Hersteller etwas komplett anderes schreibt. 


Ich schreibe dir morgen noch einmal den exakten Abschnitt in welchem man das schwarz auf blau (?) findet, damit sollte dann auch dein Vater zu überzeugen sein.


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2011)

Wenn der Händler ganz im Sinne der geplanten Obsoleszens handelt dann ist ja klar das er das Einfahren nicht erwähnt


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2011)

Sag ich doch.

Deswegen könnten die mir lange was vom Pferd erzählen. Den ersten Tausender immer schön slow und entspannt machen. Egal ob die Maschine "schon ab Werk eingefahren wurde".


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2011)

So etwas nennt man gebrauchtwagen


----------



## p00nage (11. August 2011)

Und wichtig ist auch Net einfach mit tempomat zu fahren sondern die Drehzahl zu variieren


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2011)

Die lustigen Japaner von Toyota wollen laut Bordbuch dem MR2 so eingefahren wissen:

_-0-300 Km: Bleiben Sie unter 3000 RPM, geben sie 10 mal im ersten Gang bis 4000 RPM Gas...

-300-650 Km: Bleiben Sie unter 4000 RPM mit 10 x hochdrehen bis 4500 im zweiten Gang.

-650-1000 Km: Erhöhen Sie auf 4500 RPM mit 10 mal hochdrehen bis 5000 im dritten Gang.

-1000-1300 Km: Drehen Sie den Motor bis 5500 RPM, 10 mal im vierten Gang bis 6000 hochdrehen.

-1300-1600 Km: Drehen Sie den Motor bis 6000 RPM, 10 mal im fünften Gang bis 6,500 hochdrehen_


----------



## Zoon (11. August 2011)

Stammt das von dem MR-2 mit dem 1.8er Problemmotor von Toyota, der auch im letzten Celica drin war.
Die hatten den Ruf auch bei sorgsamer Behandlung gerne Hops zu gehen.

Bei den Franzosen hies das Ding nur "Roadster" da MR-2 dort ausgesprochen "Mer De" auf Deutsch SCh....


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. August 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Bei den Franzosen hies das Ding nur "Roadster" da MR-2 dort ausgesprochen "Mer De" auf Deutsch SCh....


 
Der "Checker" erzählte mal das das Ding in Frankreich wegen dem besagtem Namens-Problem _MR_ hieß.


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2011)

Der Renault Megane hätte ursprünglich "Image" heißen sollen. Nach reichlicher Überlegung haben es die Franzosen dann doch sein lassen. Auf dem deutschen Markt wäre der Name sicher nicht gut angekommen. 

Wobei sich die Franzosen mit dem "Wind" auf dem englischsprachigen Markt auch ins Bein geschossen haben! 

Übrigens finde ich persönlich für ein Auto auch den Namen "Aygo" zweifelhaft.




Zoon schrieb:


> Stammt das von dem MR-2 mit dem 1.8er Problemmotor von Toyota, der auch im letzten Celica drin war.



Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... Soll aber wohl die generelle Anleitung zum EInfahren beim MR-2 sein.


----------



## Olstyle (11. August 2011)

Der "Wind" sollte ja nach der englischen Bedeutung heißen, da sehe ich das Problem nicht.

Aber dafür wollte Mazda angeblich allen ernstes einen "Opa"(geplant als Fantasiename) bringen.


----------



## Zoon (12. August 2011)

Du willst also ohne Probleme in GB mit nem Auto rumfahren was dort heißt: Renault Furz?


----------



## Adrenalize (12. August 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Du willst also ohne Probleme in GB mit nem Auto rumfahren was dort heißt: Renault Furz?


Wind heißt im englischen zunächst mal einfach nur Wind, also sich bewegende Luft. Darmwind aka Blähung ist nur eine der drei Bedeutungen. 
Natürlich kann man drüber witzeln, aber der Begriff kann zumindest auch normal gedeutet werden.

Ich glaube Audis e-tron ist da heikler in Frankreich vom Namen her, aber ist natürlich auch nur eine Studie.


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Du willst also ohne Probleme in GB mit nem Auto rumfahren was dort heißt: Renault Furz?



Also das Auto fährt sich schön, sieht aber IMO auch ein bissel "furzig" aus!  Insofern passt des scho...n


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (13. August 2011)

Wollt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich fahre einen Renault Laguna I Ph. II Elysée und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Es ist übrigens mein 3. Renno


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2011)

Nettes Auto! Wirklich. Meine Eltern fahren unter anderem nen aktuellen Laguna mit 4-Radlenkung. Das Dieseltopmodell. Kein Plan wieviel PS. Fährt sich aber wirklich sehr gut. Unglaublich wie das Ding mit seinen vier gelenkten Rädern ums Eck geht. Zumindest bis zu ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit. Schade nur, dass die Karre vom Hund gefressen wird!  Zumindest die RÜckbank!


----------



## roadgecko (15. August 2011)

Das kenn ich irgendwie vom Mitsubishi Lanver (Evo.) mit der vierradlenkung. Jetzt ist die Frage, wer von wem abgeguckt hat


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das kenn ich irgendwie vom Mitsubishi Lanver (Evo.) mit der vierradlenkung. Jetzt ist die Frage, wer von wem abgeguckt hat


 
Vielleicht vom 8er BMW, er hatte es schon vor etwa 20 Jahren. War aber ein Flopp. Nun haben sie es im 7er wiederbelebt, da ist es aber auch ein Flopp. Ist ein reiner Plazeboeffekt, wer dann glaubt wird seinen Spaß haben, wer selbst denkt, leider nicht.


----------



## Zoon (15. August 2011)

Lancer Evo hat Allradantrieb aber keene Vierradlenkung.

Im normalen PKW kam die Vierradlenkung zuerst in den 80er beim Honda Accord und Prelude.

Ansonsten fidne ich auch, macht wirklich nur in nem Mehrachs LKW oder Traktor Sinn


----------



## Adrenalize (15. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vielleicht vom 8er BMW, er hatte es schon vor etwa 20 Jahren. War aber ein Flopp. Nun haben sie es im 7er wiederbelebt, da ist es aber auch ein Flopp. Ist ein reiner Plazeboeffekt, wer dann glaubt wird seinen Spaß haben, wer selbst denkt, leider nicht.


Meines Wissens nach hat nur die Langversion, also die F02, die mitlenkende Hinterachse, wodurch sein Wendekreis im Vergleich zum F01 nicht noch größer wird. Wer mit dem Wagen mal rangiert, weiß es auch zu schätzen. Inwiefern das jetzt ein Flopp sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Technik ist nicht dazu gedacht, sportlicher durch ne Kurve zu kommen, dafür braucht man ja nichtmal den Volleinschlag der Vorderradlenkung, meist reicht doch eine Virteldrehung am Lenkrad, und das entspricht nur wenigen Grad.
Einen Vorteil bringt das wirklich nur beim Rangieren mit sehr langem Radstand, wo es halt auf den Wendekreis ankommt.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2011)

Fährt sich sehr schön. Besonders bei so Tempo 30 bis 40 in der Stadt. Sehr entspannt. Das Auto wirkt viel wendiger und kleiner. Fast ja, wie ein Kleinwagen halt. Man merkt die Größe nicht so.  Kein Plan, ob sowas den Aufpreis wert ist. Muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Auf der Autobahn konnte ichs noch nicht testen. Nehm mal aber an, es wird ein ähnlich angenehmes Fahren sein.


----------



## Hai0815 (15. August 2011)

hier ein bildchen von meinem kleinen flitzer - für mich vollkommen ausreichend...


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2011)

Oha, pöses Nummernschild^^


----------



## Hai0815 (15. August 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Oha, pöses Nummernschild^^


 
wars beim vorherigen auch schon


----------



## Zoon (15. August 2011)

Mach mal den Heckscheibenaufkleber weg, sowas würde ich selbst nen armen unschuldigen Peugeot nicht antun. 

PS @ Vierradlenkung, bei den heutigen Systemen, zumindest den vom BMW und beim Renault ist wohl auch so:

sehr geringe Geschwindigkeit =  Hinterräder schlagen andersum ein als die Vorderräder = mehr Wendigkeit

hohe Geschwindigkeit= Hinterräder schlagen leicht genauso ein wie die Vorderräder = mehr Stabilität.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> sehr geringe Geschwindigkeit =  Hinterräder schlagen andersum ein als die Vorderräder = mehr Wendigkeit
> 
> hohe Geschwindigkeit= Hinterräder schlagen leicht genauso ein wie die Vorderräder = mehr Stabilität.


 

Jo Mann, du bist richtig! 

Wiki sagt beim Laguna Phase III:_ "Die Hinterräder lenken dabei über einen Elektromotor und einer zusätzlichen Spurstange bis zu einem Grad von 3,5 % ein. Die Allradlenkung lenkt bis 60 km/h gegenläufig, darüber simultan."_

... und was kann der Peugeot für das "Unheilig"?!? ^^


----------



## CeresPK (15. August 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das kenn ich irgendwie vom Mitsubishi Lanver (Evo.) mit der vierradlenkung. Jetzt ist die Frage, wer von wem abgeguckt hat


 
Das verwechselst du glaube ich mit dem Nissan Skyline GT-R R33 der hatte Vierradlenkung (Beim R34 bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher)


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2011)

Honda hatte das System Anfang der 90er Jahre auch beim Accord und Prelude im Programm. Durchgesetzt hat es sich angesichts des geringen Vorteils aber ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2011)

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass sich das beim oder mit dem Laguna durchsetzen wird. In der Stadt ist es nett und wers mal gefahren hat, dem wirds bestimmt gefallen. 

Auf der Autobahn müsste ichs halt mal austesten. Da ich dort aber max. 130 km/h fahre, bezweifle ich, dass ich da was Aussagekräftiges zu sagen könnte. Bei der Geschwindigkeit wird man sicher keinen Unterschied zu ner normalen Lenkung merken.


----------



## Freeak (16. August 2011)

Sagt mal kennt noch einer ne gute Website wo mal nach Autos Stöbern kann ausßer Mobile.de oder Autoscout24.de? Wie so mancher bereits mitbekommen hat suche ich nen Subaru Impreza WRX STI.

Defakto soll es natürlich mit der Lufthutze auf der Motorhaube sein aber GANZ Wichtig die fette Frittentheke auffm Heck. Würde mich auch mit ner 2.0 oder 2.5 Liter Maschine Anfreunden können wenn es kein WRX STI wäre, wichtig sind mir aber die Lufthutze/Heckspoiler. Modelljahr bevorzugt 2003/2004 bzw. 2006/2007, kann aber auch gerne ein Früheres Modell sein. Was gar nicht geht ist ein Kombi (Alleine nen Kombi, nein danke) und auch kein Rechtslenker. Warum mache ich diese angaben? Tja, viele Augen sehen mehr als meine 2. Wenn wer also Irgendwo rein Zufällig, oder selber auf der Suche nach nem Auto auf nen Subaru Impreza stößt, PN an mich oder einfach im Fred Posten.

Mit meinen Sunny geht es leider immer mehr bergab (Rost, Altersschwächen etc.) daher auch in letzter Zeit wieder vermehr auf Autosuche (Interesse an Günstigen Ersatzteilen? -> PN an mich) den die Kiste will ich Trotz des zustandes nicht gleich Komplett verschotten lassen, sondern lieber noch Auseinandernehmen und das was noch was einbringt Verscherbeln.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2011)

Ebay oda so.

...und vom Nordschleifenforum weiß ich, dass es wohl ein Subaru/EVO Forum gibt. Vielleicht kannste des ja ma googeln und die können weiterhelfen, bzw. haben auch nen eigenen Verkaufsthread oda so. Soll ja ma vorkommen, dass die Leute ihre Autos loswerden wollen.


EDIT:

voilà: http://www.subi-evo-treff.com/board.php?boardid=298&sid=


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2011)

Hier findet man auch ein paar Wagen:
Auto - Anzeigen - merkur-online

Gefühlt 99,9% der Menschen die ihr Auto ins Internet stellen habe es dann aber auch mindestens auf autoscout24 oder mobile.de eingestellt.


----------



## Zoon (16. August 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht, dass sich das beim oder mit dem Laguna durchsetzen wird. In der Stadt ist es nett und wers mal gefahren hat, dem wirds bestimmt gefallen.
> 
> Auf der Autobahn müsste ichs halt mal austesten. Da ich dort aber max. 130 km/h fahre, bezweifle ich, dass ich da was Aussagekräftiges zu sagen könnte. Bei der Geschwindigkeit wird man sicher keinen Unterschied zu ner normalen Lenkung merken.



Na wenn das System bei 60 laut Renno umschaltet sollte selbst die Richtgeschwindigkeit schon reichen. Der spürbare Effekt wird aber wirklich sehr gering sein, oder machst mal ein paar Elchtests 

Beim Citroen ZX gabs damals auch die Aktiv mitlenkende Hinterachse, allerdings ohne Motoren sondern rein kinematisch.

Irgendwie sind die Franzosen leider aber auch zu innovativ für den Deustchen Durchnschnitts Autofahrer Michel


----------



## Balomanja (16. August 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Na wenn das System bei 60 laut Renno umschaltet sollte selbst die Richtgeschwindigkeit schon reichen. Der spürbare Effekt wird aber wirklich sehr gering sein, oder machst mal ein paar Elchtests
> 
> Beim Citroen ZX gabs damals auch die Aktiv mitlenkende Hinterachse, allerdings ohne Motoren sondern rein kinematisch.
> 
> Irgendwie sind die Franzosen leider aber auch zu innovativ für den Deustchen Durchnschnitts Autofahrer Michel


 
Man muss aber auch sagen das mit jeder innovation an Technik, sei es ein elektronisches Bauteil oder ein mechanisches, auch ein potenzielles weiteres Verschleißteil mehr im Fahrzeug ist.

Aber sicherlich hast du recht innovation ist was gutes, nur leider wird sie oft abgelehnt...


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2011)

Der letzte wirklich innovative Franzose war der Citroën SM(dem deutschen TÜV sogar zuu absonderlich) . Seit Citroën in PSA eingegliedert wurde definieren Sie sich auch fast nurnoch über den Preis.


----------



## moe (17. August 2011)

@Freeak: Falls es doch kein Impreza wird: Klick mich hart!


----------



## roadgecko (17. August 2011)

> Ich habe außerdem gedacht, dass sich das Auto sehr gut als Fahranfänger-Modell eignen könnte. Wer dieses Auto fahren kann, kommt auch mit allen anderen klar. Doch man soll es kaum glauben: Meine Tochter (17) hat dieses überaus großzügige Angebot meinerseits ausgeschlagen. Undankbares Balg!



 Ohne worte...


----------



## Freeak (18. August 2011)

moe schrieb:


> @Freeak: Falls es doch kein Impreza wird: Klick mich hart!



Du willst mich Wohl verschaukeln? In Sowas wüch ich mich nichtmal TOT Setzen. ne danke.


----------



## CeresPK (18. August 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Sagt mal kennt noch einer ne gute Website wo mal nach Autos Stöbern kann ausßer Mobile.de oder Autoscout24.de? Wie so mancher bereits mitbekommen hat suche ich nen Subaru Impreza WRX STI.
> 
> Defakto soll es natürlich mit der Lufthutze auf der Motorhaube sein aber GANZ Wichtig die fette Frittentheke auffm Heck. Würde mich auch mit ner 2.0 oder 2.5 Liter Maschine Anfreunden können wenn es kein WRX STI wäre, wichtig sind mir aber die Lufthutze/Heckspoiler. Modelljahr bevorzugt 2003/2004 bzw. 2006/2007, kann aber auch gerne ein Früheres Modell sein. Was gar nicht geht ist ein Kombi (Alleine nen Kombi, nein danke) und auch kein Rechtslenker. Warum mache ich diese angaben? Tja, viele Augen sehen mehr als meine 2. Wenn wer also Irgendwo rein Zufällig, oder selber auf der Suche nach nem Auto auf nen Subaru Impreza stößt, PN an mich oder einfach im Fred Posten.
> 
> Mit meinen Sunny geht es leider immer mehr bergab (Rost, Altersschwächen etc.) daher auch in letzter Zeit wieder vermehr auf Autosuche (Interesse an Günstigen Ersatzteilen? -> PN an mich) den die Kiste will ich Trotz des zustandes nicht gleich Komplett verschotten lassen, sondern lieber noch Auseinandernehmen und das was noch was einbringt Verscherbeln.


 

Du weißt aber schon das die STIs auch nur 2.0l (94-2004) bzw 2.5l (2005-2011) Motoren haben *schnellwegrenn*
Guck dich mal im Biete Bereich der der Subaru-Community oder vom Subi-Evo-Treff um.

Im blauen (Subaru-Community) war ich lange nicht mehr, kann daher nicht sagen ob da gerade nen STI drinne steht.
Im SET stehen glaube nur ein paar alte GTs drinne (bzw nen jap. STI Type R 

MfG Patrick

Edit 1

Links zu den Autos werde ich nicht reinstellen xD
nicht das du mir noch nen schönen WRX vor der Nase wegschnappst looooool

Edit 2

Wie wäre es mit dem hier?

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/s...ountry=DE&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&tabNumber=2

Die hässliche Frittentheke bekommst in Foren quasi hinterher geworfen.
Oder du holst dir ne günstige Replika-Theke, da kanns dann aber zu Problemen mit den netten Herren vom TÜV kommen xD


----------



## Freeak (18. August 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das die STIs auch nur 2.0l (94-2004) bzw 2.5l (2005-2011) Motoren haben *schnellwegrenn*
> Guck dich mal im Biete Bereich der der Subaru-Community oder vom Subi-Evo-Treff um.


 
Ja ich meine Ja auch das es ja auch noch WRX sowie auch nur STI gibt. Daher wollte ich darauf Anspielen, halt einen Ohne Turbo, da ich keinen Bock habe das die Kiste Säuft wie ein Loch, (Das er einen mehrverbrach hat ist klar, sind ja auch ne menge PS) auch bei Humaner fahrweise.

Aber der Subaru aussm Link passt GENAU in meine Vorstellungen, auch Preislich. Schade ist nur das er wohl keine Nebenscheinwerfer hat, müsste ich dann wohl nachrüsten (Sollte ich den nehmen).

Und die Fittentheke will ich wenn dann schon Serie an der Kiste haben.  Eben auch wegen den netten leuten vom TÜV.


----------



## CeresPK (18. August 2011)

Normalerweiße müsste der WRX Serienmäßig Nebler haben.
Das dürften nur Abdeckungen sein die du Problemlos abschrauben kannst 

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist dann einfach mal anrufen wenn er dir gefällt.

MfG Patrick


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. August 2011)

Hat gestern jemand "Turbo" auf sport1 gesehen, mit dem Mitsubishi Evo? DIe haben aus dem original 4-Zylinder über 1000 PS rausgeholt  
und der Typ so ganz locker: wir lassen nach jedem run das öl ab und kontrollieren es auf erhöhten metallabrieb. Wenn nichts festzustellen ist, kommt das öl wieder rein und die karre macht den nächsten run" 
Auch wenns nur Für die 402 meter ausgelegt ist, mich wunderts wie der motor das aushält, vor allem bei ner drehzahl von um die 11000 U/min ....


----------



## Freeak (18. August 2011)

Das ist echt Krass. Das kannte ich Bisher eigentlich nur von japanischen Nissan Skyline die in der Dortigen Tunigszene gerne mal Schlappe 1200-1300 PS haben, genauso wie von Toyota Supras. Laden die die Folgen auch auf den Websites Hoch? das man es noch Online ansehen kann?


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. August 2011)

weiss nicht musste nachgucken  Aber das ist echt hart das auto^^ Vor allem hat das noch das normale H-Schaltungsgetriebe drin, find ich n bisschen dämlich für son auto, die schaltvorgänge gehen viel zu lange. Der Typ dem das auto gehört hat auch seine probleme damit gehabt^^

P.S.: Hier ein link von der folge 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nbXyT-kZTo


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

japp ist auf deren Seite der Run mit dem Teil ist einfach krank!!!


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2011)

Ich muss mir wieder nen Bart stehen lassen...

Und er hatte das Gefühl, ihm bleibt die Luft weg, wegen dem Schalldruck... Vielleicht lags auch eher an den Auspuffgasen.  Wundert mich, dass der Typ im Auto nicht ohnmächtig geworden ist...


----------



## roadgecko (18. August 2011)

Was machen die Eigentlich mit den Autos damit die auf 1000ps und mehr kommen ? Ich meine Bugatti hat bestimmt einige Zeit mit der Entwicklugn für den Veyron gebraucht und am ende sind es 16 Zylinder 4 Turbos und wohl eine menge hubraum geworden. 

Wenn es so einfach gehen würde dann hätten Sie bestimmt auch 4Zylinder 2.5L Hubraum und 1 oder 2 Turbos genommen. Die werden wohl das meißte damit rausholen den Turbo auf 2-3 Bar umzukrempeln was schon krass ist und dann hoffen das dass Auto die nächsten hundert kilometer überlebt oder ?


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2011)

Der Unterschied ist recht einfach:

So ein Bugatti Veyron 
- soll weit über 100.000 km halten
- muss verbrauchsmäßig mindestens zur nächsten Tanke kommen
- muss eine Zulassung erhalten können
- muss die Abgasgrenzwerte einhalten
- muss Lautstärkewerte einhalten
- muss mit Standard-Sprit von der Tanke fahren können


So ein Tuner/Dragster Auto muss schnell beschleunigen und sonst nichts einhalten. Abgaswerte interessieren nicht, Verbrauch interessiert nicht, Haltbarkeit interessiert nicht...


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2011)

Beim Bugatti war es eine reine PR Entscheidung den W16 zu bauen, keine technische Notwendigkeit.

Bei steigendem Ladedruck geht halt die Lebensdauer Rapide nach unten. Auch ein Grauguss Motorblock hat seine Belastungsgrenzen(hält aber deutlich mehr aus als ein vergleichbarer Alu-Motor).

Das mit dem weiter aufpumpen geht übrigens auch bei deutschen Fabrikaten(ich glaub den Link gab es hier schon das ein oder andere mal):
Audi 200 20v RS Quattro 692PS 830NM - YouTube


----------



## AeroX (18. August 2011)

Gibt ja auch noch den m6 von g-Power mit 800ps.


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2011)

Das ist aber schon von Haus aus ein 4Liter 10Zylinder mit über 500 PS  .


----------



## AeroX (18. August 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber schon von Haus aus ein 4Liter 10Zylinder mit über 500 PS  .



Oh stimmt, hast recht!  
Das ist natürlich was anderes..


----------



## Whoosaa (18. August 2011)

Agera R - Bi-Turbo V8 - 1100 PS.


----------



## Zoon (18. August 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HblMraGOupg

Die großen Zahlen aufm dem Tacho sind übrigens Meilen pro Stunde


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. August 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon von Haus aus ein 4Liter 10Zylinder mit über 500 PS  .


 
Hust...5 Liter....hust  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. August 2011)

welches auto mir in letzter zeit auch aufgefallen ist und mich sehr beeindruckt hat, war der GTi mit 450 PS beim 24H-rennen auffer nordschleife. Har sogar n porsche stehen lassen^^


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> welches auto mir in letzter zeit auch aufgefallen ist und mich sehr beeindruckt hat, war der GTi mit 450 PS beim 24H-rennen auffer nordschleife. Har sogar n porsche stehen lassen^^



Mich hat besonders beieindruckt, dass 2 der 3 Golfs mit technischen Defekten ausgeschieden sind. 

Beindruckend war auch der Unfall vom Piloten des 3. Golfs, welcher es schaffte, in der Boxeneinfahrt frontal in die Leitplanken zu crashen...


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hust...5 Liter....hust  .


Hast recht. Noch schlimmer.

Mich reizt es ja auch immer mal wieder meinen 5 Zylinder weiter aufpumpen zu lassen, aber bei 80T auf der Uhr lass ich das wohl doch besser.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

Die koenigseggs sind eh viel gieler als die Bugattis (der CCXR Edition ist gut 1200kg schwer der bugatti 1800kg)

MfG


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. August 2011)

jo das stimmt, der ccxr ist auch mein lieblingsauto. Einzig die H-schaltung finde ich nicht passend, hier sollte schon ein doppelkupplungsgetriebe sitzen, am besten natürlich von ZF


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

was zahlt man eig. ungefähr wenn man einem Auto einen Turbo bzw. grösseren Nachrüsten lässt das es auch TÜV bzw. dem Schweizer Pendant entspricht? (Das Auto wäre ein Challenger). Da ich mir gerade überlege ein challenger oder ein Maserati coupe (4200) gt kaufen möchte. bin mir völlig unsicher da es 2 von Grund auf andere Autos sind. Der Maserati hätte sicher mehr Power was aber hier in CH nur bedingt was bringt und natürlich den Ferrari V8 und das Ferrari Getriebesystem mit den Schaltwippen. Jedoch hat man weniger Platz. Der Challenger wäre gemütlicher. (Leider auch eine wohl einwenig unterdimensionierte Kupplung)...

Ich muss mir da noch ins klaren kommen beim Challenger würde es ein SRT8 oder ein R/T sein 

MfG


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Der Maserati hätte sicher mehr Power was aber hier in CH nur bedingt was bringt



Warum? Ich behaupte mal, dass sich die Meisten ein Auto mit leistungsstarkem Motor wegen der Beschleunigung kaufen und nicht wegen der Höchstgeschwindigkeit. (Sofern es nicht rein ums Prollen geht) Bei 250 km/h sind die meisten ja eh abgeriegelt...

Und warum den Turbo ändern? ich würde ein Auto direkt so kaufen, wie du es haben willst. Der Hersteller hat sich schon was dabei gedacht, den Turbo so auszulegen. Außer natürlich dir ist es egal, wenn die Haltbarkeit in den Keller geht. Einen turbo nachrüsten ist auch nur ne Notlösung. Schließlich müsste die Motorsteuerung darauf ausgelegt werden, was bei einer "universal"-nachrüstung ja nur grob machbar ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Warum? Ich behaupte mal, dass sich die Meisten ein Auto mit leistungsstarkem Motor wegen der Beschleunigung kaufen und nicht wegen der Höchstgeschwindigkeit. (Sofern es nicht rein ums Prollen geht) Bei 250 km/h sind die meisten ja eh abgeriegelt...
> 
> Und warum den Turbo ändern? ich würde ein Auto direkt so kaufen, wie du es haben willst. Der Hersteller hat sich schon was dabei gedacht, den Turbo so auszulegen. Außer natürlich dir ist es egal, wenn die Haltbarkeit in den Keller geht. Einen turbo nachrüsten ist auch nur ne Notlösung. Schließlich müsste die Motorsteuerung darauf ausgelegt werden, was bei einer "universal"-nachrüstung ja nur grob machbar ist.


 
Ja klar mit allem drum meinte ich 
Ich kenne jemanden der bei einem Alfa V6 einen Turbo nachgerüstet hat und bei 4-5000 Umdrehungen ungefähr setzt der Turbo ein und dann zieht er schon brutal 

Maserati ist bei 290 abgeriegelt  300 sollten drin sein 
Klar auch wegen der Beschleunigung darum sagte ich nur bedingt 

Jedoch ist ein Dodge Challenger in Orange auch ein ganz geiles Auto 
Ich bin mir echt noch nicht so im klaren


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2011)

Es ist dann vermutlich besser den ganzen Motor auszutauschen finde ich. Dann hat man einen guten, sauber applizierten Turbomotor anstatt so ein Bastelmotor. 
Ein Originalmotor ist es dann ja so oder so nicht mehr.

Ein Turbo, der erst ab 4000-5000 1/min Wirkung zeigt ist in meinen Augen ziemlich sinnfrei. Denn bei der Drehzahl zieht auch ein größerer Saugmotor gut. Interessant ist ein Turbo ja in den unteren Drehzahlbereichen. Dort bewegt man sich zudem ja auch meistens.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. August 2011)

Kauf dir am besten nen R32 und lass den z.B. bei ABT oder HGP auf turbo/biturbo umrüsten. Kommt dann auf 400-500 PS 
Oder kauf dir nen Porsche, das ist in der sportwagenregion eh das vernünftigste dass du machen kannst


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

naja ich bin nicht so der Golf Fan dann lieber ein Focus RS500 

Bist du schon mal in nem Porsche hinten gesessen 
Das geht nicht mal im Notfall im Maserati kannst du immer hin mehr oder wenig anständig sitzen 

MfG


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. August 2011)

wenn du das auto für dich kaufst, wirst du ja wohl nicht hinten reinsitzen müssen 
wenn du ne "familienkutsche" mit bums suchst, dann nimm halt nen R36, oder die hochmotorisierten audi-kisten 
wenns was besonderes sein soll, würd ich mal bei den älteren jaguaren reingucken, da gibts echt schöne autos die auch für lange touren mit mehr als 2 leuten geeignet sind, und ordentlich schub haben


----------



## Lolm@n (18. August 2011)

Ich bin halt noch in einem Alter wo ich immer wenn ich fahre kollegen mit mir im auto sein werden 
Denn es soll nur ein spass auto sein für mich und meinen Bruder wir brauchen es beide nicht um zu arbeiten darum ist der Verbrauch auch so egal  Das du alles weist ich bin für den maserati eher aber er eher für den challenger  und seine Bedingung ist ein 4 Plätzler

Wenn nen 2 Plätzer dann würde ich ein Z3 Coupé 3.2l M nehmen 

Preisbudget liegt höchstens bei einem "gebrauchten" (30k km) challenger srt8 preis kannst dir ja raus suchen


----------



## AeroX (19. August 2011)

Ich würd nen Challenger nehmen wenn der Verbrauch egal ist


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2011)

Bei Suhe-Motorsport fängt der Turbo-Umbau inkl. Alles auch TÜV bei 7.000 € an. Wird wohl von Auto zu Auto auch variiren.

Aber mal was anderes, ich habe gestern ein Auto bei mir an der Kreuzung gesehen welches ich noch nie zuvor gesehen habe und ich kenn schon viele 

Also hier mal ein paar Daten: Farbe Dunkelblau, Porscheähnliches Design (meiner Meinung nach), Große Makante Lufteinlässe hinten (vor den Hinterädern), Coupe 3 Türig, Und das Herstellerlogo hatte ein Streifenähnliches Design (Diagonal, ähnlich wie das alte Fiat logo).

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2011)

Vielleicht ein Ruf Porsche?


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2011)

Das Logo klingt aber weder nach Ruf noch nach 9FF.


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2011)

Nee das war kein Ruf. Habs auch nur flüchtig gesehen.


----------



## ich558 (19. August 2011)

Vielleicht wars nur ein Lexus 
Schau mal obs hier dabei ist.


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2011)

Leider nichts dabei


----------



## Whoosaa (19. August 2011)

Hast du irgendwie mehr Infos, irgendetwas genaueres?
Klingt für mich jetzt spontan nach Tuner..


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2011)

Ich hab den 10sek. an der Ampel gesehn und dann ist er vor mir abgebogen. Also das sah schon alles orignal und in einer gewissen weise Professionell aus.

Dieser RUF hat schon eine ähnlichkeit aber er war es meiner menung nach nicht. Die Lufzteinlässe sind ähnlich aber ohne diese "unterbrechung" und auf dem dach war auch kein einlass. Zudem schließt die "Motorhaube" bzw. Kofferraum bündig vorne ab, also ohne dieses schwarze stück.


----------



## der_yappi (19. August 2011)

Vlt ein Cayman mit nem Bodykit?

Kuck mal hier nach.
Vlt ist bei Porsche direkt, oder aber bei TechArt was passendes...


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2011)

Nach dem ich die Bilder bei Techart gesehen habe, bin ich mir fast sicher das es was auf porsche basis sein muss. Aber was mich stuzig macht ist das Logo welches ich noch nie zuvor geshen habe. Vielleicht hat da jemand auch einfach nur was anderes aus Tuning zwecken oder what ever aufgeklebt. Wenn ich mich nicht täausche war das irgend ein Design mit streifen die einen leicht diagonalen touch hatten aber mehr konnte ich auch nicht sehen.

Und einen großen Flügel hatte der auch nicht gehabt sondern einfach nur "abfallend".

Naja es wird für immer ein Mysterium bleiben, bis ich den wieder treffe und hinterherfahre


----------



## ich558 (19. August 2011)

Da wir gerade in so ner Art Raterunde sind: Heute beim Abbiegen habe ich einen, denke ich, besonderen BMW gesehen. Es war ein älteres Modell das warscheindlich vor ca. 20 Jahren zum letzten mal gebaut wurde, es hatte eine lange und sehr flache Motorhaube und der Kühler und Lichter waren alle sehr schmal in der Höhe als hätte man die aktuelle Generation genommen und kräftig zusammengepresst  , außerdem hatte er 2*2 Auspuffrohre die weiter auseinander wahren als die der (aktuellen) M Modelle. Hab mich jetzt schon durch einige BMWs auf Wiki durchgeklickt aber nicht den richtigen gefunden.


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2011)

BMW M1 ???


----------



## ich558 (19. August 2011)

Voll ins schwarze  Wusste gar nicht das es schonmal einen M1 gab. Naja bei den Lichtern habe ich mich etwas geirrt aber die flache Motorrhaube ist schon makant.


----------



## roadgecko (19. August 2011)

Der M1 ist ja auch schon älter. Aber wenn du mal googelst wirst du auch einen neuren finden. Ist aber soweit ich weis ein prototyp.


----------



## ich558 (19. August 2011)

Dachte jetzt das 1M Coupe wäre der Nachfolger aber Google hat mich aufgeklärt dass es nen großen Unterschied zwischen M1 und 1M gibt


----------



## Whoosaa (19. August 2011)

Wollte gerade sagen, genau aus dem Grund heißt der neue 1M eben nicht M1, sondern 1er M Coupe - weil es eben schon einen M1 gab, und der kleine jetzt kann nicht unbedingt als Nachfolger des großen angesehen werden.


----------



## Freeak (19. August 2011)

Der M1 ist neben dem M3 GTR (der aus NFS Most Wanted) der einzige BMW der mir Gefällt. Ansonsten stehe ich ja eher auf die Reisschüsseln aus und von den Japanern.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. August 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich muss mir da noch ins klaren kommen beim Challenger würde es ein SRT8 oder ein R/T sein



Auch mein Traumwagen. Ich fahre meinen 300c noch Paar Jährchen und dann kommt vielleicht der.


----------



## Lolm@n (20. August 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Auch mein Traumwagen. Ich fahre meinen 300c noch Paar Jährchen und dann kommt vielleicht der.


 
Er ist wirklich nice wobei zu 80% würde es der STR-8 werden nur schon wegen der Brembo Bremsanlage.
Nice wäre z.B. ein Dodge Challenger SRT8 6.1L HEMI V8 First Edition (Die First Edition ist komplett ausgestattet mit allem was man haben kann und auf 6400 Stück limitiert) aus zweiter Hand ideal  denn die 6.4l Hubraum (2011 Modell und 392) braucht man nicht 6.1 reicht locker.
Wobei ein grün/schwarzer 392 würde mich schon auch reizen 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Der M1 ist ja auch schon älter. Aber wenn du mal googelst wirst du auch einen neuren finden. Ist aber soweit ich weis ein prototyp.


Vom M8 gab es einen Prototypen der sehr an den M1 erinnert. Einen echten neuen M1 hab ich nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. August 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vom M8 gab es einen Prototypen der sehr an den M1 erinnert. Einen echten neuen M1 hab ich nicht im Kopf.


Ich denke er meinte den M1 Hommage den BMW vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mal gebracht hat:
http://img.wallpaperstock.net:81/bmw-m1-hommage-(11)-wallpapers_23105_1920x1200.jpg

Der ist aber eine reine Studie, ich glaube anlässlich eines M1 Jubiläums.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. August 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Er ist wirklich nice wobei zu 80% würde es der STR-8 werden nur schon wegen der Brembo Bremsanlage.
> Nice wäre z.B. ein Dodge Challenger SRT8 6.1L HEMI V8 First Edition (Die First Edition ist komplett ausgestattet mit allem was man haben kann und auf 6400 Stück limitiert) aus zweiter Hand ideal  denn die 6.4l Hubraum (2011 Modell und 392) braucht man nicht 6.1 reicht locker.
> Wobei ein grün/schwarzer 392 würde mich schon auch reizen
> 
> MfG



Mir persönlich würde auch der R/T schon völlig reichen, aber weil die R/Ts fast genau so teuer sind wie SRTs, würde ich natürlich auch den SRT nehmen. ...nur nicht in orange.


----------



## Lolm@n (20. August 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich würde auch der R/T schon völlig reichen, aber weil die R/Ts fast genau so teuer sind wie SRTs, würde ich natürlich auch den SRT nehmen. ...nur nicht in orange.


 
von der Leistung her muss ich dir da voll zustimmen aber eben die Bremsen sollen schon um einiges besser sein was ich so gelesen und gehört habe (Probefahrten werde ich erst machen wenn es wirklich soweit ist )
Orange ist nice  ich würde ihn sicher in einer so auffälligen Farbe nehmen  orange oder dieses giftgrün



Olstyle schrieb:


> Vom M8 gab es einen Prototypen der sehr an den M1 erinnert. Einen echten neuen M1 hab ich nicht im Kopf.


 
Wie alt ist der Prototyp? Aber der wäre schon nice 
Der neue M1 bzw. die Studie gefällt mir nicht 

MfG


----------



## moe (21. August 2011)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Autoversicherung für nen 12 Jahre alten Peugeot 206 mit 75PS Benziner.
Gibt es bei Erstanmeldung auf mich noch was günstigeres als die WGV mit 1400.-/Jahr bei Haftpflicht?
Lohnt sich das bei Fahranfängern (hab den Lappen jetz 2,5 Jahre) das erste Auto über die Eltern zu versichern?

Edit: Bei der HUK24 würde mich das Auto bei SF 1/2 1050.- im Jahr kosten. Hat mit der schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Mosed (21. August 2011)

HUk24 ist eine gute Versicherung, nach dem was ich so gehört habe. Bin auch bei der.
Aber 1050€ im Jahr für Haftpflicht bei nem Peugeot 206 wäre heftig. Liegt vermutlich an deinem Alter?!

Über die Eltern versichern lohnt sich bezogen auf die Zukunft nur, wenn du den Vertrag später übernehmen kannst und/oder du noch nicht selber SF 1/2 bekommst (und evt. dabei unter 25 bist - das habe ich noch nie getestet). Denn wenn du später selber ein Auto versicherst, bekommst du bestenfalls SF 1/2.


----------



## moe (21. August 2011)

Laut Beitragsrechenr im Internet komm ich auf 1050€. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. August 2011)

Ich würde versuchen den Wagen über ein Familienmitglied als 2. Wagen zu versichern oder wenn es machbar ist von den Großeltern den Rabatt übertragen zu lassen.

Zum Vergleich, ich bin auch bei der HUK24 und zahle für mein 211 PS Cabrio, inkl. Vollkasko rund 650,- Euro p.A..


----------



## Adrenalize (21. August 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Laut Beitragsrechenr im Internet komm ich auf 1050€.


Hast du mal bei einem Versicherungsvergleichsportal geschaut? Da werden teils noch günstigere Angebote gemacht als bei der Versicherung selbst.
Ich bin bei der Cosmosdirekt, da war der Tarifrechner auf der Webseite soweit ich mich erinnere fast 200 EUR über dem Angebot, was Aspect Online ausspuckte, bei exakt gleicher Leistung.
Bei der Huk24 gabs auch Unterschiede.

Ich zahle rund 700 VK+HP bei SF 1/2, andere Versicherungen wollten dafür bis zu 1400 EUR.


----------



## moe (21. August 2011)

Bei Aspekt Check24 und Co. komm ich auf noch höhere Beiträge. Das fängt dann bei 1150.-/Jahr an.
Mach ich da irgendwas falsch?

@IT: Wie geht denn das genau? Komm ich dann in die gleiche SF wie der, der sie mir vererbt? Also teilen wir dann die SF oder wird der Vererber herabgestuft? Werden bei einem Unfall beide herabgestuft oder nur ich?


Falls ihr das mal selber durchrechnen wollt: HSN/TN sind: 3003/864


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. August 2011)

moe schrieb:


> @IT: Wie geht denn das genau? Komm ich dann in die gleiche SF wie der, der sie mir vererbt? Also teilen wir dann die SF oder wird der Vererber herabgestuft? Werden bei einem Unfall beide herabgestuft oder nur ich?


 
Soweit ich weiß bekommst du nur maximal den Prozentsatz der deinen Führerschein Jahren entspricht (muss aber nicht stimmen).
Ansosnten geht es ganz einfach, nennt sich TB28 Formular, damit wird der SF übertragen.
Beim Zweitwagen fährt man eigentlich nur den SF des 2. Wagens "kaputt". der 1. Wagen sollte im Schadensfall nicht betroffen sein.


----------



## moe (21. August 2011)

Nja, aber irgendwann muss ich mich doch trotzdem auf meinen Namen versichern.
Ist das jetzt taktisch geschickt, mein Auto ein Jahr auf meine Eltern zu versichern? Nach dem Jahr hätte ich dann bei einem Wechsel automatisch SF 1/2, wenn ich mich selber versichere, weil ich dann den Führerschein über 3 Jahre habe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. August 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Nja, aber irgendwann muss ich mich doch trotzdem auf meinen Namen versichern.
> Ist das jetzt taktisch geschickt, mein Auto ein Jahr auf meine Eltern zu versichern? Nach dem Jahr hätte ich dann bei einem Wechsel automatisch SF 1/2, wenn ich mich selber versichere, weil ich dann den Führerschein über 3 Jahre habe.


 
Ja ist geschickt, da du dir die Prozente nach 2 oder 3 Jahren per TB28 auf dich überträgst.


----------



## moe (21. August 2011)

D.h. heißt, wenn ich mich jetzt über meine Eltern versichere (quasi als Drittwagen) und nach drei Jahren wechsel, dann nehm ich die Prozente mit und der "Drittwagen" wird von vorneherein schon viel höher eingestuft?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. August 2011)

moe schrieb:


> D.h. heißt, wenn ich mich jetzt über meine Eltern versichere (quasi als Drittwagen) und nach drei Jahren wechsel, dann nehm ich die Prozente mit und der "Drittwagen" wird von vorneherein schon viel höher eingestuft?


 
Sozusagen.
So liefg es bei mir, da ich meinen ersten Wagen schon auf der 1.000m Fahrt vom Händler zu mir abgeschossen habe, versicherte ich mein direkt danach gekauftes Auto auf meine Mutter. Als ich dann 2 Jahre später meinen ersten Neuwagen holte, habe ich mir den SF übertragen lassen. Abgesehen von ein paar Jahren Dienstwagenunterbrechung fahre ich seither so und bin nun bei SF10 (ohne Dienstwagen wäre ich jetzt bei SF 16).


----------



## moe (21. August 2011)

Na dann werde ich das doch auch mal so probieren.


----------



## Lolm@n (21. August 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde versuchen den Wagen über ein Familienmitglied als 2. Wagen zu versichern oder wenn es machbar ist von den Großeltern den Rabatt übertragen zu lassen.
> 
> Zum Vergleich, ich bin auch bei der HUK24 und zahle für mein 211 PS Cabrio, inkl. Vollkasko rund 650,- Euro p.A..


 
Das ist leider so und meiner Meinung nach eine riesen Abzockerei.... Ich wohne zwar in der Schweiz aber von der Idee her ist es das selbe 
Wobei das Problem ist irgendwann musst du die Versicherung auf dich nehmen und dann gilt es immer noch als dein erstes Auto so weit ich das weis bzw. es in Deutschland das selbe ist (bei mir müsste das Auto auch auf meine Eltern eingetragen bzw auf sie eingelöst sein...)

Edit durch deine Post entnehme ich das ihr doch eine rel. unterschiedliche Regelung habt


----------



## moe (21. August 2011)

Von Seiten der Versicherung oder der Versicherer?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. August 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Falls ihr das mal selber durchrechnen wollt: HSN/TN sind: 3003/864


 
Ich hab es mal durchgespielt für mich. (FS seit Mai 2010, 19J)

wenn ich angebe, dass ein Elternteil min. SF1/2 hat (eigal ob Huk24 oder andere Versicherung - kommt das gleiche bei raus) komme ich auf 998,26€ für HF
Lasse ich diese Angabe weg werden es 1636,15€ für die HF

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## ich558 (24. August 2011)

Gestern auf der Autobahn. Ein wunderschöner SLR


----------



## AeroX (24. August 2011)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern auf der Autobahn. Ein wunderschöner SLR



Gefällt mir! 

Was anderes: Fussraumbeleuchtung ist nicht erlaubt in der STVO? 

Welche strafen gibt's da wenn man damit 'erwischt' wird? 

Danke


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. August 2011)

fußraumbeleuchtung? Meinst du nicht eher die Unterbodenbeleuchtung, wie sie an rollern sehr beliebt ist? Die ist wirklich nicht erlaubt, kostet auf jeden fall bußgeld, punkte halte ich auch für möglich, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. August 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Was anderes: Fussraumbeleuchtung ist nicht erlaubt in der STVO?
> 
> Welche strafen gibt's da wenn man damit 'erwischt' wird?


 
Bei mir kann ich sogar im Menu einstellen wie hell die Fußraumbeleuchtung während der Fahrt leuchten soll (in 10% Schritten).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2011)

jop dieses leicht sinnlose "Feature" haben wir im Smart auch. Wozu brauch der Fahrer eine Fußraumbeleuchtung? um die Pedale zu finden?... Und der Beifahrer hat auch keine Verstaumöglichkeiten im Fußraum, bei denen die Beleuchtung etwas bringen würde.


----------



## AeroX (24. August 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:
			
		

> jop dieses leicht sinnlose "Feature" haben wir im Smart auch. Wozu brauch der Fahrer eine Fußraumbeleuchtung? um die Pedale zu finden?... Und der Beifahrer hat auch keine Verstaumöglichkeiten im Fußraum, bei denen die Beleuchtung etwas bringen würde.



Brauchen ist wohl relativ.

Der Sinn ist ja auch egal, 
Könnte man Punkte bekommen? Oder Verwarnungsgeld ist das wahrscheinlicher?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. August 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> jop dieses leicht sinnlose "Feature" haben wir im Smart auch. Wozu brauch der Fahrer eine Fußraumbeleuchtung? um die Pedale zu finden?... Und der Beifahrer hat auch keine Verstaumöglichkeiten im Fußraum, bei denen die Beleuchtung etwas bringen würde.


 
Es sieht gut aus.
Sprich es erfüllt den gleichen Zweck wie die Zierleisten.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. August 2011)

Außerdem gibt es einen ein Gefühl von Heimeligkeit/Gemütlichkeit - wenn du zuhause im Wohnzimmer sitzt, hockst du schließlich auch nicht im Stockdunklen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2011)

das ist aber auch was anderes. zuhause muss ich nicht auf den verkehr achten. Da kann ich mein Blick schweifen lassen soweit ich will und auch wann ich will. Im Auto halte ich es einfach nur für Ablenkung bzw. sinnlos, weil ich nicht weiß wozu ich meine Füße beleuchtet haben soll außer beim aussteigen. Da das Licht im Fußraum aber permanent brennt, wenn ich auch die Außenbeleuchtung einschalte, ist es für mich über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.

Ach und in meinem Wohnzimmer beleuchte ich die Wände, Decke und teile der Vitrine aber nicht (direkt) meine Füße, wie es im Auto der Fall ist


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. August 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> das ist aber auch was anderes. zuhause muss ich nicht auf den verkehr achten. Da kann ich mein Blick schweifen lassen soweit ich will und auch wann ich will. Im Auto halte ich es einfach nur für Ablenkung bzw. sinnlos, weil ich nicht weiß wozu ich meine Füße beleuchtet haben soll außer beim aussteigen. Da das Licht im Fußraum aber permanent brennt, wenn ich auch die Außenbeleuchtung einschalte, ist es für mich über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.


 
Ich würde die Fußraumbeleuchtung nicht auf 100% sondern nur auf 30% stellen und dann lenkt es auch nicht ab. Ausser natürlich du bist latent auf deine Füße fixiert, aber solche Leute haben wohl sowieso stets eine Taschenlampe für ihre Füße dabei  .
Wie auch immer, es sieht gut aus, ist ganz praktisch und gehört bei vielen Fahrzeugen schon seit Jahren (oder Jahrzehnten) zur Grundausstattung. Ob und wie sinnvoll es ist das seit vielen Jahren alles bis hin zum Türöffner beleuchtet ist muss jeder für sich wissen. Aber ich mag solche Gimmicks ganz gerne.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2011)

ja ich würde es auch ganz toll finden, wenn bei dem Smart nicht der Umstand wäre, dass es permanent leuchtet. Es ist zwar dezent (aber auch nicht einstellbar) aber wärend der fahrt nicht nötig. Und der Vergleich mit den Zierleisten... Schon ein mal in einem Smart gesessen? Selbst bei Vollausstattung (wie unserer) ist dort nur Plastik anzutreffen, aber bei dem Preis auch verständlich. 

Beleuchtete Türöffner sind auch was feines. Ich bin letzte Woche den GT 550i gefahren. Da wurden die Türgriffe von hinten beleuchtet. Ich hab so etwas vorher noch nicht gesehen. Ich weiß auch gar nicht ob der A8 so was hat. Ich kenne nur die Beleuchtung unter dem Außenspiegel, damit man sieht, in was man beim Aussteigen getreten ist  unter der Tür selber würde sich das sicherlich auch besser machen, zumindest beim aussteigen. Zum Einsteigen erfüllt es Sinn und Zweck.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. August 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Beleuchtete Türöffner sind auch was feines. Ich bin letzte Woche den GT 550i gefahren. Da wurden die Türgriffe von hinten beleuchtet. Ich hab so etwas vorher noch nicht gesehen. Ich weiß auch gar nicht ob der A8 so was hat. Ich kenne nur die Beleuchtung unter dem Außenspiegel, damit man sieht, in was man beim Aussteigen getreten ist  unter der Tür selber würde sich das sicherlich auch besser machen, zumindest beim aussteigen. Zum Einsteigen erfüllt es Sinn und Zweck.


 
Da es der Skoda Octavia (zumindestens der L&K) hat und mein TT, neben vielen anderen Fahrzeugen, auch hat, gehe ich mal davon aus das es auch im A8 noch ist. Der erste A8 hatte es nach dem Facelift 1999 zumindstens.


----------



## ich558 (24. August 2011)

Beleuchtete Türgriffe gibts in jeden halbwegs aktuellem Audi ab A3


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. August 2011)

jo habs eben auch gesehen. ist nur zu hell am Tag, in der Garage sah ich es auch


----------



## Iceheart33 (26. August 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Würdet ihr es empfehlen in mein Auto (Toyota Corolla, EZ 07/1992) noch einen Kaltlaufregler einzubauen? Das Fahrzeug wird nicht oft bewegt, da ich mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln in meiner Stadt einfach schneller und günstiger unterwegs bin.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. August 2011)

Wenn du das Auto unbedingt behalten willst, dann solltest du das tun. Dann steigst du von Euro 1 auf Euro 2 um. Die Kosten hast du bereits bei nächsten KFZ-Steuer wieder raus und ab da zahlst du nur noch halb so viel. Wie viel Hubraum hat dein Corolla?


----------



## roadgecko (26. August 2011)

Ist jemand von euch dieses Jahr auf der Iaa in Frankfurt ? 

Hier noch ein nennen wir es mal "Interessantes" Video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kC0VfWkAbQ


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. August 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch dieses Jahr auf der Iaa in Frankfurt ?


 
Ich bin am 13.09. da, Presseausweis sei Dank  .


----------



## Whoosaa (27. August 2011)

Wahrscheinlich am Wochenende.. muss allerdings erst noch rausfinden, ob überhaupt jemand mitkommen will. 
Zur Not geh ich halt alleine.. man könnte sich ja eventuell mal treffen. Aber für solche Planungen isses bisher noch viel zu früh.^^


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2011)

Wir werden warscheinlich auch an einem der beiden Samstage da sein. Mitten in der Woche habe ich keine Lust bei einer Strecke von ca. 2x 240km.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. August 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich am Wochenende.. muss allerdings erst noch rausfinden, ob überhaupt jemand mitkommen will.


 
Ich wollte am IAA Wochenende eigentlich auch noch mal hin, aber wir fliegen nach Vegas  .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. August 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wir werden warscheinlich auch an einem der beiden Samstage da sein. Mitten in der Woche habe ich keine Lust bei einer Strecke von ca. 2x 240km.


 
2x 424km mitm Smart auf der BAB... bei dem Gedanke bekomme ich angst von zwei LKW's eingequetscht zu werden..


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2011)

Hab auch 2*450km aber das bin ich ja gwöht  War noch nie auf einer großen Messe das sie einfach zu weit weg sind


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Probefahrten aus, gibt es da Altersbegrenzungen wie zb. bei Leihwagen ?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. August 2011)

Soweit ich weiß nicht.. aber ich werde mich da heute Abend eh noch erkundigen, will unbedingt den neuen A6 Avant fahren.


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2011)

Also mir gefällt der alte A6 besser auch wenn er natürlich nette neue Technik bietet Hab auch noch nie was von einer Altersbegrenzung bei einer Probefahrt gehört. Dann könnten 18 jährige ja nichtmal einen Lambo vorm Kauf testen


----------



## Whoosaa (27. August 2011)

Optisch gefällt mir der alte auch nen Tick besser als der neue, aber da womöglich 2013 der Bi-Turbo Diesel bei uns ins Haus kommt, muss ich den neuen vorher unbedingt mal gefahren sein.


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2011)

Hört sich nach Leistung an. Mal gucken was ich schönes ergattern kann


----------



## Whoosaa (27. August 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Leistung an. Mal gucken was ich schönes ergattern kann


 
Jop, absolut geil.  Guckst du hier..

Bzgl. Fahren auf der IAA - bei Audi werden die Plätze für eine Fahrt am Stand verlost (sollte also das erste Ziel am Morgen sein ), bei MB gibt's keine Fahrten, und BMW's kann man leider auch nicht fahren. :/


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2011)

Muss man da bestimmte Preisfragen wissen ?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. August 2011)

Pff, keine Ahnung.. auf der Webseite steht nur, dass sie halt verlost werden.^^
Ansonsten googlet man halt schnell die Antwort..


----------



## ich558 (28. August 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jop, absolut geil.  Guckst du hier..
> 
> Bzgl. Fahren auf der IAA - bei Audi werden die Plätze für eine Fahrt am Stand verlost (sollte also das erste Ziel am Morgen sein ), bei MB gibt's keine Fahrten, und BMW's kann man leider auch nicht fahren. :/


 
313 PS für einen 3.0 TDI ist mal ne Ansage  aber die Leistungswerte machen mich jetzt etwas stutzig. Der Q meiner Eltern hat 326PS wiegt warscheindlich 500Kg mehr aber braucht mit 6,4s genau so lange von 0-100 Mit der Leistung hätte ich den A6 auf 5,x s geschätzt.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. August 2011)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> 313 PS für einen 3.0 TDI ist mal ne Ansage  aber die Leistungswerte machen mich jetzt etwas stutzig. Der Q meiner Eltern hat 326PS wiegt warscheindlich 500Kg mehr aber braucht mit 6,4s genau so lange von 0-100 Mit der Leistung hätte ich den A6 auf 5,x s geschätzt.



Also ich lese da nur was von 6,4 Litern/100 km. 
0 auf 100 Zeit wird mit 5,4 Sekunden angegeben, und ist damit 0,7 Sekunden schneller als der normale 3.0 TDI.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> 313 PS für einen 3.0 TDI ist mal ne Ansage  aber die Leistungswerte machen mich jetzt etwas stutzig. Der Q meiner Eltern hat 326PS wiegt warscheindlich 500Kg mehr aber braucht mit 6,4s genau so lange von 0-100 Mit der Leistung hätte ich den A6 auf 5,x s geschätzt.


 
Hat er doch auch.
Hier ein Auszug aus dem Pressetext:
_
Der 3.0 TDI steht in drei Varianten bereit: mit 150 kW (204 PS), mit 180  kW (245 PS) – etwas später auch als sehr sauberer clean Diesel – und in  der Topversion, die 230 kW (313 PS) abgibt. Der Biturbo hat eine  zweistufige Turboladergruppe, die für einen maximalen Ladedruck von bis  zu 3,2 bar sorgt. Sie verhilft dem 3.0 TDI zu überlegenen  Fahrleistungen. Der Spurt von *null auf 100 km/h ist in 5,4 Sekunden*  (vorläufiger Wert) erledigt, die elektronisch begrenzte Spitze von 250  km/h nur Formsache._


----------



## ich558 (28. August 2011)

Ups es war schon spät  Mit 5,4s spielt er natürlich in einer Liga in der man viel Spaß haben kann.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2011)

wobei diese angaben ovn 0-100 kmh eher fürn stammtisch sind, als für den richtigen strassenverkehr. Wichtig ist, dass der durchzug stimmt und in nem großen drehzahlbereich ein ordentliches drehmoment voorliegt


----------



## ich558 (28. August 2011)

Da hast du vollkommen recht da wohl die wenigsten jedesmal mit Launch Control wegstarten aber wenn man einen tollen 0-100 Wert hat stimmt oft auch der Durchzug bzw die Beschleunigung bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten


----------



## AeroX (28. August 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ups es war schon spät  Mit 5,4s spielt er natürlich in einer Liga in der man viel Spaß haben kann.


 
Da hast DU vollkommen recht, das er dort in der Liga mitspielt


----------



## roadgecko (28. August 2011)

Nimmt mich jemand bei einer Probefahrt (auf der IAA) mit, wenn die meisten Autos erst ab 21 o.ä. gefahren werden dürfen ? Ich bin auch artig 

EDIT: Jackpot... Ich habe bei ebay.com (also USA) einen neuen originalen Tempomat nachrüstsatz für meinen ´02er FoFo gekauft für schlappe 150 $, was knapp über 100 € sind. Selbst wenn noch Zoll-Gebühren anfallen bin ich günstig weg gekommen. Und das beste, es ist ein neues Lederlenkrad mit den Tempomat-Tasten dabei.

Das trifft sich gut wenn ich zur Iaa fahre


----------



## Iceheart33 (29. August 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Auto unbedingt behalten willst, dann solltest du das tun. Dann steigst du von Euro 1 auf Euro 2 um. Die Kosten hast du bereits bei nächsten KFZ-Steuer wieder raus und ab da zahlst du nur noch halb so viel. Wie viel Hubraum hat dein Corolla?



Sorry für die späte Antwort. Er hat 1,3 Liter Hubraum.


----------



## moe (29. August 2011)

Wisst ihr nen guten Onlineshop für Autoteile? 
Ich will für meinen 206er neue Heckleuchten haben, weil in den alten Wasser drin ist und der Chromlack innen abbröselt. Es sollen auch wieder Klarglasleuchten oder dunkle werden. Die Seriendinger find ich total hässlich.

btw: Versichert isser jetz bei HUK24.


----------



## Balomanja (31. August 2011)

Für alle die es Interessiert, auf der Audi HP sind jetzt der S6, S7 und der S8 zusehen....
Ich hab mir nur den S6 angesehn (4.0TFSI mit 420PS) und gehe mal davon aus das die anderen den gleichen Motor haben....

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Für alle die es Interessiert, auf der Audi HP sind jetzt der S6, S7 und der S8 zusehen....
> Ich hab mir nur den S6 angesehn (4.0TFSI mit 420PS) und gehe mal davon aus das die anderen den gleichen Motor haben....


 
Stimmt, nur das er im S8 100 PS + 100 Nm mehr hat und statt einer 7-Gang Doppelkupplung eine 8-Gang Wandlerautomatik.

Das wäre auch genau der Motor den ich gerne für meinen S5 hätte.


----------



## Balomanja (1. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur das er im S8 100 PS + 100 Nm mehr hat und statt einer 7-Gang Doppelkupplung eine 8-Gang Wandlerautomatik.
> 
> Das wäre auch genau der Motor den ich gerne für meinen S5 hätte.


 

Ist jedenfalls im S6 bestimmt ein quell der Freude, mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.... Verstehe Audi da aber auch nicht.... der S5 hätte den Motor schon bekommen sollen. Der hätte dann zwar keine 420 PS gehabt (Wozu dann noch den RS kaufen ) aber er hätte besser als der V6 gepasst....
Ich bin vorallem gespannt wie sich dieses abschalten von 4 Zylindern "anfühlt" und wie viel das bringen wird.
Das der S8 mehr PS bekommt ist natürlich klar. Immerhin hat der W12 ja schon 500.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ist jedenfalls im S6 bestimmt ein quell der Freude, mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.... Verstehe Audi da aber auch nicht.... der S5 hätte den Motor schon bekommen sollen. Der hätte dann twaz keine 420 PS gehabt (Wozu dann noch den RS kaufen ) aber er hätte besser als der V6 gepasst....


 
Also dieser Motor ist mein absoluter Traum. Vielleicht kommt er ja im nächsten S5, dann wechsel ich dann einfach darauf.

Ansonsten fahre ich am Wochenende mal den alten M5 (V10, 507 PS), mal schauen wie sich so ein Auto von gestern anfühlt. 
Es ist solange her das ich mich garnicht mehr an das Feeling erinnern kann  .
Als Winterauto wäre es ganz OK und man bekommt sie derzeit geradezu hinterher geworfen.


----------



## Balomanja (1. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also dieser Motor ist mein absoluter Traum. Vielleicht kommt er ja im nächsten S5, dann wechsel ich dann einfach darauf.
> 
> Ansonsten fahre ich am Wochenende mal den alten M5 (V10, 507 PS), mal schauen wie sich so ein Auto von gestern anfühlt.
> Es ist solange her das ich mich garnicht mehr an das Feeling erinnern kann  .
> Als Winterauto wäre es ganz OK und man bekommt sie derzeit geradezu hinterher geworfen.



Meinst du den M5 als Winterauto oder den S5 quasi als 2. Wagen....
Wie auch immer möchte ich nach wie vor keinen BMW. Das Design ist einfach nichts für mich, aber wenn du dir nen M5 holen willst, zusätzlich, warum dann keinen RS6? Der ist dann auch Wintertauglicher.


----------



## AeroX (1. September 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du den M5 als Winterauto oder den S5 quasi als 2. Wagen....
> Wie auch immer möchte ich nach wie vor keinen BMW. Das Design ist einfach nichts für mich, aber wenn du dir nen M5 holen willst, zusätzlich, warum dann keinen RS6? Der ist dann auch Wintertauglicher.



Rs6 macht Spaß  vorallem wenn der Sohn mit fahren darf  
Der geht einfach mal brutal nach vorne und der sound ist seeehr geil


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Meinst du den M5 als Winterauto oder den S5 quasi als 2. Wagen....



Der M5 als Winterauto. Wobei Winter bei uns jetzt nicht die riesen Rolle spielt aber die Fahrzeuge sind einfach verlockend günstig.



Balomanja schrieb:


> Wie auch immer möchte ich nach wie vor keinen BMW. Das Design ist einfach nichts für mich, aber wenn du dir nen M5 holen willst, zusätzlich, warum dann keinen RS6? Der ist dann auch Wintertauglicher.


 
Ich bin jetzt auch nicht mehr der riesen BMW Fan, vielleicht weil ich keinen Migrationshintergrund habe , aber die Preise sind einfach verlockend.

Der RS6 ist für mich keine Option. Abartig schlechte Motor-/ Getriebekombination, das Verhältniss Fahrleistungen/ Verbrauch ist super unausgewogen. Der muss sich selbst von ner alten AMG E-Klasse bügeln lassen und die will ich schon geschenkt nicht haben.
Insofern entweder ein M5, ist immerhin der Erfinder der Sport-Limousine oder nur ein Auto. Aber große Kompromisse möchte ich nicht eingehen.


----------



## Zoon (1. September 2011)

Tja mi tden schnellen Modellzyklen beid en Autos, da ist nicht mehr viel mit "warten" ist wie beim PC. Neue CPU und Graka nach 3 Monaten veraltet.
Wenn der neue Biturbo V8 etwas leichter ist, dann sinkt wenigstens die Achslast vorne ein bißchen. Der Audi Rs6 war da ja unterirdisch schlecht und nur zum Geradeausfahren gut.

Der S7 gefällt mir. Viele finden den zwar hässlich aber mir sind die A6 viel zu bieder, A5 fährt jeder  also S7 

Dass der S8 mehr PS hat ... hm mal sehen wann MTM und Co mit dem ersten Steuergeräte-Flash kommen.  Der S8 hat die Mehr PS doch nur mit nem anderen Mapping.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dass der S8 mehr PS hat ... hm mal sehen wann MTM und Co mit dem ersten Steuergeräte-Flash kommen.  Der S8 hat die Mehr PS doch nur mit nem anderen Mapping.


 
Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch informiert bin hat er auch eine geänderte Kühlung. Aber sicherlich wird per Chip ordentlich was gehen.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. September 2011)

welcher m5 Jahrgang willst du den?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> welcher m5 Jahrgang willst du den?


 
Ist wohl ein 2006er.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ansonsten fahre ich am Wochenende mal den alten M5 (V10, 507 PS), mal schauen wie sich so ein Auto von gestern anfühlt.
> Es ist solange her das ich mich garnicht mehr an das Feeling erinnern kann  .
> Als Winterauto wäre es ganz OK und man bekommt sie derzeit geradezu hinterher geworfen.


Nachdem der neue M5 ja schon presse-mäßig vorgestellt wurde, ist das ja klar. Der alte ist halt noch aus der E-Generation und erinnert innen eher an den 3er. Der neue F10 ist innen ja schon fast ein heißgewaschener F01... dementsprechend gering wird die Nachfrage nach dem alten sein so kurz vor Modellwechsel.

Wobei, der alte Look ist natürlich dadurch auch sportlicher, gerade im M5. Und in beiden zu wenig Alcantara.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei, der alte Look ist natürlich dadurch auch sportlicher, gerade im M5. Und in beiden zu wenig Alcantara.


 
Wenn man neu und alt gegenüberstellt, da vergeht mir fast die Lust auf das alte Modell. Ist halt eine "verbangelte" Plastikwüste.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ansonsten fahre ich am Wochenende mal den alten M5 (V10, 507 PS), mal schauen wie sich so ein Auto von gestern anfühlt.


Der geht höchstwahrscheinlich ein ganzes Stück besser vorwärts als dein zukünftiger S5, wiegen ja beide fast gleich viel() und der 5er hat 150ps mehr


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Der geht höchstwahrscheinlich ein ganzes Stück besser vorwärts als dein zukünftiger S5, wiegen ja beide fast gleich viel() und der 5er hat 150ps mehr


 
Das stimmt, aus den 174 mehr PS macht er immerhin rund eine halbe Sekunde auf 100 gut. Wenn das nicht effizient ist  .
Aber egal, für ein Winterauto ist es OK. Für immer wäre mir das nichts.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. September 2011)

1. 0,7 Sek 
2. hat der Audi Allrad Antrieb, das dürfte ein kleiner Vorteil beim 0-100 Sprint sein, oder?
3. Von 0-200 versägt der M5 den S5 richtig. 14,1 zu 19,1 Sekunden. Und jetzt sag nicht, das sei wenig!

Allein das Leistungsgewicht (3,8 kg/ps zu 5,7kg/ps) sagt doch schon alles


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

ich weiss nicht wie man solch dicke kisten kaufen kann. Ich würd mir wenn ich das geld hätte, n lotus oder nen Caterham kaufen. Leistungsgewicht von um die 2 kg/PS. Der lässt die fetten kisten stehen, und das mit gut 200 PS 
Oder gleich nen ariel, der lässt sogar nen veyron bis 200kmh hinter sich


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> 1. 0,7 Sek



Sozusagen rund eine halbe Sekunde  .



8800 GT schrieb:


> 2. hat der Audi Allrad Antrieb, das dürfte ein kleiner Vorteil beim 0-100 Sprint sein, oder?



Das will ich mal hoffen. Mit quietschenden Socken loszufahren wäre mir definitv zu peinlich.



8800 GT schrieb:


> 3. Von 0-200 versägt der M5 den S5 richtig. 14,1 zu 19,1 Sekunden. Und jetzt sag nicht, das sei wenig!



Sicherlich ist er auf 200 schneller. Wobei es für mich nicht das wichtigste am Auto ist wie schnell es aus dem Stand auf 200 springt, da das auf öffentlichen Straßen nicht anwendbar ist.

Ich bezweifel auch nicht das der M5 schnell ist, wäre bei einem +500 PS Wagen auch absurd.
Aber ganz ehrlich 10 Minuten im 100 PS Cabrio sind für mich besser als 24h in der 500 PS Limousine.
Denn für meine Fahrerei ist das entspannenste überhaupt das Dach zu öffnen, meine Musik zu höhren und es einfach laufen lassen. Insofern hätte ich die 333 PS des S5 schon kaum gebraucht. Er war halt so günstig, deshalb habe ich ihn anstatt des 211 PS Motors (mit S-Tronic + Allrad) bestellt.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie man solch dicke kisten kaufen  kann. Ich würd mir wenn ich das geld hätte, n lotus oder nen Caterham  kaufen. Leistungsgewicht von um die 2 kg/PS. Der lässt die fetten kisten  stehen, und das mit gut 200 PS
> Oder gleich nen ariel, der lässt sogar nen veyron bis 200kmh hinter sich



Das sind Autos für den Track, im Alltag vollkommen unbrauchbar. Und ich bin leider in der traurigen Situation für mein Geld arbeiten zu müssen. Da muss das Auto im Zweifelsfall auch mal für ordinäre Transportaufgaben herhalten. 
Im übrigen wäre für meinen Qualitätsanspruch so eine Bastelkiste ohnehin nichts.


----------



## AeroX (2. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sind Autos für den Track, im Alltag vollkommen unbrauchbar. Und ich bin leider in der traurigen Situation für mein Geld arbeiten zu müssen. Da muss das Auto im Zweifelsfall auch mal für ordinäre Transportaufgaben herhalten.
> Im übrigen wäre für meinen Qualitätsanspruch so eine Bastelkiste ohnehin nichts.


 
Ich glaube in solch einer Situation sind hier relativ viele


----------



## Special_Flo (2. September 2011)

Guten Tag,



> 0 - 60  2.1 sec
> 0 - 100  3.7 sec
> 0 - 180  9,1 sec
> 60 - 180 6,3 sec
> ...



Wirklich richtig?

mfg Flo


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

n M5 ist aber auch nicht wirklich für den alltag, außer du hast n geldbeutel der so dick ist wie Reiner Calmund 
AUßerdem sind die Caterhams und die Lotus gebraucht gar nicht so teuer  Sind ja auch nicht als alltagsautos gedacht, sondern mehr als spassautos, und ich denke mit denen kann man schon richtig viel spass haben 
Aber wer wirklich günstig spass haben will, kauft sich eh kein auto, sondern n Mopped


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> n M5 ist aber auch nicht wirklich für den alltag, außer du hast n geldbeutel der so dick ist wie Reiner Calmund



Naja, 5 Sitze, riesen Kofferraum, relativ normales Äusseres = Alltagswagen.
OK das Tanken ist etwas teurer und die Fixkosten sind nicht gerade auf Polo Niveau. Aber mich schreckt das nicht ab. Vor allem da der S5 ja auch kein echtes Schnäppchen ist.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> AUßerdem sind die Caterhams und die Lotus gebraucht gar nicht so teuer  Sind ja auch nicht als alltagsautos gedacht, sondern mehr als spassautos, und ich denke mit denen kann man schon richtig viel spass haben



Sehe ich eher nicht so. Sind im Grunde nur überdachte Motorräder und von den Fahreigenschaften für öffentliche Straßen vollkommen sinnbefreit. Da die Paradedisziplin eigentlich die Landstraße mit deutlich erhöhtem Tempo ist. Genau das ist aber richtigerweise verboten = sinnlos oder Track.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber wer wirklich günstig spass haben will, kauft sich eh kein auto, sondern n Mopped


 
Ist nichts für mich. Da ich ungern (im Sommer) in Lederklamotten + Helm unterwegs bin. Echte Freiheit liefert meines erachtens nur ein Cabrio. Idealerweise noch mit 3 Freunden, da 4 Sitzer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, 5 Sitze, riesen Kofferraum, relativ normales Äusseres = Alltagswagen.


Diese anforderungen erfüllt auch n Peugeot Partner, so wie wir einen besitzen  und kostet nur ein bruchteil von nem M5. Klar, ist natürlich nicht so schnell und nicht so hochwertig ausgestattet, aber fürn alltag ist auch so ein auto vollkommen ausreichend  mit 2liter Diesel mit 200 NM lässt er sich auch mal auf ner langen tour angenehm bewegen.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sehe ich eher nicht so. Sind im Grunde nur überdachte Motorräder und von den Fahreigenschaften für öffentliche Straßen vollkommen sinnbefreit. Da die Paradedisziplin eigentlich die Landstraße mit deutlich erhöhtem Tempo ist. Genau das ist aber richtigerweise verboten = sinnlos oder Track.


Du hast recht, im grunde genommen sind sie nicht mehr. Aber gerade dieser minimalismus gefällt manchen, und mir gefällt er extrem gut  Ob verboten oder nicht, das ist egal. Mit einem M5 fährst du sicherlich auch nicht immer genau 100 auf ner landstrasse  




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist nichts für mich. Da ich ungern (im Sommer) in Lederklamotten + Helm unterwegs bin. Echte Freiheit liefert meines erachtens nur ein Cabrio. Idealerweise noch mit 3 Freunden, da 4 Sitzer.


Die lederklamotten müssen ja nicht sein, sie sind "nur" extrem sinnvoll und werden von bikern mit hirn auch gerne angezogen. Außerdem gibts ja auch schutzkleidung die auch im sommer angenehm zu tragen ist. Und solange du nicht stehst wirds unterm helm auch nicht heiß  Ich fahr gern motorrad, da ich da mein eigener herr bin, ne gute fahrdynamik habe, und es natürlich viel spass macht  außerdem ist es für die gebotenen fahrleistung ziemlich günstig, wenn du bedenkst dass du mit nem Bike für 10-15tausend € locker einen sportwagen verbläst, der ein vielfaches davon kostet 

Aber gut, da gibt es viele unterschiedliche philosophien, jeder hat eine andere die er für am besten hält. Anders wärs ja auch langweilig ^^


----------



## ASD_588 (2. September 2011)

> Vor allem da der S5 ja auch kein echtes Schnäppchen ist.


 als coupe mit nem 8 zylinder hat er nen geilen sound.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Diese anforderungen erfüllt auch n Peugeot Partner, so wie wir einen besitzen  und kostet nur ein bruchteil von nem M5. Klar, ist natürlich nicht so schnell und nicht so hochwertig ausgestattet, aber fürn alltag ist auch so ein auto vollkommen ausreichend  mit 2liter Diesel mit 200 NM lässt er sich auch mal auf ner langen tour angenehm bewegen.



Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber ganz ehrlich. Wenn ein Peugeot in meiner Garage stünde, könnte ich mich auch arbeitslos melden und den ganzen Tag auf der faulen Haut liegen. Das motiviert mich zu nichts.
Mal abgesehen davon das ein 2 Liter Sauger (ansonsten hätte man mehr als 200 Nm) für mich der Killer wäre, sowas würde ich nicht anfassen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Du hast recht, im grunde genommen sind sie nicht mehr. Aber gerade dieser minimalismus gefällt manchen, und mir gefällt er extrem gut  Ob verboten oder nicht, das ist egal. Mit einem M5 fährst du sicherlich auch nicht immer genau 100 auf ner landstrasse



Und ob ich das tue. Denn das Assi Pack welches sich ausserhalb der AB beweisen muss gönne ich jede Allee, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
Ich war heute mit meinem TT schön bei Sonnenschein auch ein wenig auf Landstraßen unterwegs um einen Kunden zu besuchen der ein wenig ab vom Schuß wohnt. Tempomat 100 und schön durch die Kurven cruisen, genau das ist mein Ding.

Im übrigen bin ich ja Technikfreak, da ist weglassen das Langweiligste was ich mir vorstellen kann.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Die lederklamotten müssen ja nicht sein, sie sind "nur" extrem sinnvoll und werden von bikern mit hirn auch gerne angezogen. Außerdem gibts ja auch schutzkleidung die auch im sommer angenehm zu tragen ist. Und solange du nicht stehst wirds unterm helm auch nicht heiß  Ich fahr gern motorrad, da ich da mein eigener herr bin, ne gute fahrdynamik habe, und es natürlich viel spass macht  außerdem ist es für die gebotenen fahrleistung ziemlich günstig, wenn du bedenkst dass du mit nem Bike für 10-15tausend € locker einen sportwagen verbläst, der ein vielfaches davon kostet



Billig stimmt. Das hat sich mein Vater auch gedacht, bis ihm ein BMW die Vorfahrt genommen hat und wir ihn 18 Monate lang im Krankenhaus besuchen durften. Insofern würden meine Eltern wohl einen Herzinfarkt bekommen wenn ich mir jetzt so ne Hosentaschenrakete kaufen würde. Und mit dem Argument: "Es war billig" könnte ich im Zweifelsfall auch nichts mehr gut machen, wenns schief ginge.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber gut, da gibt es viele unterschiedliche philosophien, jeder hat eine andere die er für am besten hält. Anders wärs ja auch langweilig ^^


 
Sehe ich absolut genauso, wenn jeder das Selbe gut und schlecht fände wäre es ja todlangweilig.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> als coupe mit nem 8 zylinder hat er nen geilen sound.



Den "blöden" V8 gibt es im neuen S5 nicht mehr, aus meiner Sicht, zum Glück. Ausser gut klingen und seine Werksangabe um bis zu 30% zu unterbieten konnte er nichts.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber ganz ehrlich. Wenn ein Peugeot in meiner Garage stünde, könnte ich mich auch arbeitslos melden und den ganzen Tag auf der faulen Haut liegen. Das motiviert mich zu nichts.
> Mal abgesehen davon das ein 2 Liter Sauger (ansonsten hätte man mehr als 200 Nm) für mich der Killer wäre, sowas würde ich nicht anfassen.


 Und du willst mir erzählen du hättest ahnung von autos? Nicht böse gemeint, aber trotzdem 
Ich kanns mir nie erklären, warum leute immer solche vorurteile gegen peugeot haben. Die bauen super autos, und das zu nem vernünftigen preis. Sie waren sogar schon in der Formel 1 vertreten, und das nicht schlecht! Außerdem fahren sie immer noch in anderen Rennklassen mit, teilweise mit guten erfolgen, lassen auch mal audi und co stehen 
Und was ein praktisches auto mit arbeitslos zu tun hat könntest du mir auch mal erklären. mein vater, der das auto gekauft hat, steht eben nicht (mehr) auf die teuren rennkärren, sondern einfach auf was praktisches und günstiges... Mal ganz davon abgesehen davon, dass in unserer garage noch ein mercedes, ne kawa, ne neue triumph, und noch ein anderer peugeot steht  Was ein Eicher ist weisst du vermutlich eh nicht, der steht auch noch drin ^^

Und nein, der 2 liter ist schon ein turbo, allerdings sind die motoren in der baureihe recht zahm ausgelegt, wobei der für nen kleintransporter trotzdem recht ordentlich zieht  Dafür hält der motor ewig und man kann ihn locker unter 6 liter fahren. Ganz zu schweigen von der anhängelast, die du mit dem karren (wenn auch manchmal inoffiziell ) ziehen kannst


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2011)

Ich würde es jatzt nicht als Vorurteil formulieren, aber einem Peugeot kann ich persönlich auch nichts abgewinnen. Sicher sind das keine schlechten Autos, aber ich erwarte als Feingeist einfach mehr von einem Automobil. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich im Alltag überwiegend die besagten Premium-Marken prüfe und mich daher dort wohler fühle. Wertigkeit, Optik und Sound sind meiner Meinung nach im deutschen Premiumsegment deutlich besser ausgestaltet - dafür aber auch meist teurer. Wem es also vorrangig um den Preis geht, der fährt mit so manch anderem Hersteller sicher besser - und Macken haben bekanntlich alle. Ich bin die letzten Tage auch schon permanent auf mobile.de unterwegs und würde mir gerne einen BMW E61 als 535D oder M5 kaufen. Die sind selbst als Bj. 2009 in einer fairen Preisklasse. Eigentlich sollte es ein F11 535D werden, aber unter 75.000 Euro gehen die als Jahreswagen nicht weg ...und von der Preisklasse bin ich noch Lichtjahre entfernt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und du willst mir erzählen du hättest ahnung von autos? Nicht böse gemeint, aber trotzdem



Ich glaube schon, da es das wohl intesivst von mir je ausgelebte Hobby ist. Und ich mich in alle Richtungen informiere.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir nie erklären, warum leute immer solche vorurteile gegen peugeot haben. Die bauen super autos, und das zu nem vernünftigen preis.



Die bauen technisch anspruchlose Autos welche über den Preis statt über die Leistung verkauft werden. Sozuagen Brott und Butter Autos. Ist für mich persönlich super langweilig.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Sie waren sogar schon in der Formel 1 vertreten, und das nicht schlecht! Außerdem fahren sie immer noch in anderen Rennklassen mit, teilweise mit guten erfolgen, lassen auch mal audi und co stehen



Wen interessiert das? Audi gewinnt irgendwo irgendwas, BMW tut selbiges, usw.. Aber wen soll das beeindrucken? Entscheidend ist was ich meinen Kunden zum kaufen anbiete.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und was ein praktisches auto mit arbeitslos zu tun hat könntest du mir auch mal erklären. mein vater, der das auto gekauft hat, steht eben nicht (mehr) auf die teuren rennkärren, sondern einfach auf was praktisches und günstiges...



Ein langweiliges Auto würde *mich* persönlich nicht gerade zu Höchstleistungen animieren, da für *mich* das Auto eben mein lieblings Hobby ist. Andere mögen und dürfen das auch anders sehen. Ist mir aber eher egal. Ich lebe ja mein Leben und nicht das von irgendjemand anders.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen davon, dass in unserer garage noch ein mercedes, ne kawa, ne neue triumph, und noch ein anderer peugeot steht  Was ein Eicher ist weisst du vermutlich eh nicht, der steht auch noch drin ^^



Gähn...



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und nein, der 2 liter ist schon ein turbo, allerdings sind die motoren in der baureihe recht zahm ausgelegt, wobei der für nen kleintransporter trotzdem recht ordentlich zieht  Dafür hält der motor ewig und man kann ihn locker unter 6 liter fahren. Ganz zu schweigen von der anhängelast, die du mit dem karren (wenn auch manchmal inoffiziell ) ziehen kannst


 
Toll. Aber die 200 Nm bei einem aufgeladenen Diesel halte ich für unmöglich. Schon der (Fast)Ur-TDi von 1990 hatte mehr. Das kann irgendwie nicht stimmen.

Wenn ihr Spaß mit dem Ding habt dann freut mich das für euch. Aber ebensowenig wie ich von anderen erwarte das ein M5 oder S5 sie beeindruckt würde ich mal daran denken das was euch der tolle Peugeot ist, ist für andere nicht mal ne Dixiklo Alternative.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

na dann, wenn du auf BMW stehst, weisst du vielleicht dass BMW zusammen mit peugeot ihre dieselmotoren entwickelt. Und diese sind ja nicht gerade unbekannt 
du solltest mal im neuen 508 SW GT fahren, dieser ist echt super, da lässt sich nicht über verarbeitung oder komfort meckern. Außerdem lassen die 500 NM bestimmt entspanntes fahren zu, und der preis ist auch recht niedrig 
@IT-passion: Das auto ist für dich wohl mehr ein statussymbol, du käufst wohl das was gerade "in" ist, und nicht was wirklich viel leistet fürs geld. Aber naja, wenn du deine Audis so toll findest (die übrigens für mich die absolute "dixiklomarke" ist, direkt nach opel) dann fahr sie  halt weiter, und ich fahre weiterhin meinen anspruchslosen, schäbigen, langweiligen, billigen Peugeot  und nicht zu vergessen meine "Hosentaschenrakete", mit der ich immer wieder gerne audiprolls stehen lassen....


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> na dann, wenn du auf BMW stehst, weisst du vielleicht dass BMW zusammen mit peugeot ihre dieselmotoren entwickelt. Und diese sind ja nicht gerade unbekannt
> du solltest mal im neuen 508 SW GT fahren, dieser ist echt super, da lässt sich nicht über verarbeitung oder komfort meckern. Außerdem lassen die 500 NM bestimmt entspanntes fahren zu, und der preis ist auch recht niedrig


 
Welchen? Der Sechsylinder kanns nicht sein, da er in keinem Peugeot zu finden ist, der 2 Liter Diesel ist eigentlich auch ein BMW Eigengewächs. Dann wird die Luft recht dünn, denn das sind derzeit die einzigen Hubräume welche BMW im Dieselsegment hat, auch wenn die Modellbezeichnungen tw. anderes erwarten lassen. Nur beim Mini gibt es eine Überschneidung mit dem 1,6er Ottomotor aber sonst?

Billig finde ich nicht verlockend. Sprich nur weil ein Mädel billig aussieht, weckt das nicht mein Interesse  .

Aber tu mir doch den Gefallen und poste mal einen Link von dem 2 Liter Diesel mit 200 Nm, darüber konnte ich nichts finden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

was heißt denn billig? Sie verlangen einfach angemessene preise. NIcht wie einige andere hersteller, die einfach mal n paar tausender mehr verlangen, nur um den preis nach oben zu treiben und damit ihre autos als toll dastehen zu lassen  Aber bei einigen kunden kommen überzogene preise scheinbar gut an, wie ich immer wieder feststelle 
Ansonsten, google doch einfach, da findest du genug  Auch über die entwicklung von E-motoren die auch wieder zusammen mit BMW stattfindet...
Da Peugeot hier ja scheints eh nur ein Symbol für arbeitslosigkeit und langweiligkeit ist, halte ich es nicht mehr für nötig weitere informationen hier rein zu schreiben, wie gesagt guggel einfach


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2011)

Ich denke, dass der überweigende Teil deutscher Autohersteller das Auto als Technik,Power und Luxuswunder verkaufen wollen und die meisten ausländischen Marken wie eben Peugeot,Toyota, Fiat,Citroen... eher ein "Mittel zum Zweck" (angemessener Preis) herstellen wollen was auch erklärt warum sie keinen Powerlimos verkaufen Wird schon seinen grund haben warum deutsche Marken so beliebt sind und gerne als Statussymbol oder einfach weil sie (hoffe jetzt killt mich keiner; soll nicht heissen andere Marken sind schlecht) qulitativ und technisch besser sind als der Rest gekauft werden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

naja, wer ist mittlerweile der größte automobilhersteller? (Leider) kein deutscher mehr, sondern natürlich toyota. Das zeugt von der beliebtheit solcher "mittel zum zweck" marken, und auch von deren mittlerweile wirklich guten qualität. Klar sind sie vielleicht nicht so luxuriös ausgestattet und verarbeitet wie manche deutschen, aber irgendwo muss man ja sparen. Und dann lieber an sowas, als an den motoren und der technik generell. Man muss sich nur mal die ADAC-und co Pannenstatistiken und zufriedenheitsumfragen ansehen, da siehts immer schlechter aus für die deutschen kärren. und der markt der kleinen günstigen autos boomt immer stärker. Ich hoffe nur, dass unsere deutschen autohersteller nicht zu lange warten und von den freunden aus Fernost irgendwann n schlag ins gesicht bekommen, denn momentan siehts nicht wirklich danach aus, dass BMW; Audi; Mercedes und co von ihren teuren und großen autos absehen wollen ...


----------



## Adrenalize (2. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> na dann, wenn du auf BMW stehst, weisst du vielleicht dass BMW zusammen mit peugeot ihre dieselmotoren entwickelt. Und diese sind ja nicht gerade unbekannt
> du solltest mal im neuen 508 SW GT fahren, dieser ist echt super, da lässt sich nicht über verarbeitung oder komfort meckern. Außerdem lassen die 500 NM bestimmt entspanntes fahren zu, und der preis ist auch recht niedrig


BMW und PSA arbeiten vor allem im Bereich der kleineren Turbomotoren zusammen. Erstmalig beim Mini 1.6er, und die kleineren Benziner und Diesel beim neuen 1er und 3er. Nicht unbedingt weil es BMW alleine nicht kann, es ist aber vermutlich günstiger, weil PSA in dem Bereich Lizenzen und Verträge hat, und man bei größeren Stückzahlen mehr Druck auf die Zulieferer hat.
Frontantrieb ist da auch ein Thema, da konnte BMW vorhandenes Know-How mitnutzen, während PSA effizientere Motoren bekommt aus dem Deal.

Man kanns natürlich gleich so machen wie VW und ausländische Marken komplett eingliedern, da freuen sich die Zulieferer auch. Nur will die BMW AG da vermutlich exklusiver bleiben, Rolls Royce und Mini sind ja doch eher Nischenmarken, während Skoda und Seat halt die "Volkswagen-Marken" in ihren Ländern waren. Aber wenn man Sonderwünsche an ZF und Co. hat, hilft es, möglichst groß am Markt zu sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. September 2011)

ich sagte ja nicht dass BMW es allein nicht kann, ganz gewiss nicht  Aber alleine daran kann man sehen, dass peugeot gewiss kein ungeschätzter und ungefragter Hersteller in der autobranche ist. Schliesslich ist er schon länger dabei, als viele deutsche marken  Von Citröen ganz zu schweigen, die haben echt einige sachen hergestellt, die ihrer zeit teils um jahrzehnte vorraus waren. ICh sage nur ein beispiel: kurvenlicht. und die, die es heute angeblich "neu erfunden" haben ... So ne alte DS wäre schon was feines, allerdings fehlen mir da so ein paar rote bleckstücke


----------



## Adrenalize (2. September 2011)

Die Franzosen leiden halt wie auch die Italiener an dem in den 80er und 90er Jahren schlechten Image durch Sparkurs und daraus resultierende niedrige Qualität, Materialien, Design usw.
Das hat sich erst seit in meinen Augen ca 2004 und später wieder gebessert. Ich fahre ja selber einen Renault BJ 09 und bin soweit zufrieden, und der ist ist auch besser verarbeitet als der BJ 03 VW Polo meiner Mutter. Aber ein BJ 03 Clio wäre es eben nicht.

Will sagen, mittlerweile kann man Fiat. Alfa, Renault und Peugeot wieder kaufen, ohne sich auf klappernde Innenräume, undichte Schweinwerfer, spinnende Elektronik, ausfallende Fensterheber usw. einlassen zu müssen, aber der Preisverfall bei den Marken ist nach wie vor hoch. Und ein Golf oder gar Audi A3 fühlt sich eben wertiger an und haben laut Langzeittests weniger Mängel. Ok, der Golf vielleicht nicht, laut Autobild muss man mit einem VW ja öfters mal außerplanmäßig zum Freundlichen. 

Mein Clio parkt z.b. draußen und bekommt jede Witterung ab, da wäre mir ein neuer audi und BMW zu wertvoll/teuer für.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was heißt denn billig? Sie verlangen einfach angemessene preise. NIcht wie einige andere hersteller, die einfach mal n paar tausender mehr verlangen, nur um den preis nach oben zu treiben und damit ihre autos als toll dastehen zu lassen



Billig heißt nicht wertvoll. Hartplastik soweit das Auge reicht, Technik von gestern. Design, OK Geschmackssache.
Eben lieblose Massenware bei der Stückzahl wichtiger als schöne Details ist.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber bei einigen kunden kommen überzogene preise scheinbar gut an, wie ich immer wieder feststelle



Überzogene Preise kommen nirgends gut an. Aber eine Ledercouche kostet eben auch mehr als ein Bierbank.
Im übrigen zahle ich die Preise von deutschen Herstellern relativ gerne, insofern man überhaupt irgendwas gerne bezahlt. Da dadurch wenigstens ein etwas größerer Teil der Wertschöpfung im eigenen Land bleibt. Auch wenn eine 100%ige Wertschöpfung natürlich unmöglich ist.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ansonsten, google doch einfach, da findest du genug  Auch über die entwicklung von E-motoren die auch wieder zusammen mit BMW stattfindet...



Derzeit gibt es nur Überschneidungen mit Mini. In keinem aktuellen BMW ist ein Dieselmotor drinn den Peugeot jemals angefaßt hat. Bei den kleinsten Ottomotoren sieht es anders aus.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Da Peugeot hier ja scheints eh nur ein Symbol für arbeitslosigkeit und langweiligkeit ist, halte ich es nicht mehr für nötig weitere informationen hier rein zu schreiben, wie gesagt guggel einfach


 
Für mich ist es, wie alle Billigmarken, durch die Augen eines Autofans gesehen, ein Symbol der Bedeutungslosigkeit.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, die wenigsten Menschen würden nach einem Lottogewinn sagen: "Komm wir fahren zu Peugeot und kaufen einen Partner"  .



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, wer ist mittlerweile der größte automobilhersteller? (Leider) kein deutscher mehr, sondern natürlich toyota. Das zeugt von der beliebtheit solcher "mittel zum zweck" marken, und auch von deren mittlerweile wirklich guten qualität. Klar sind sie vielleicht nicht so luxuriös ausgestattet und verarbeitet wie manche deutschen, aber irgendwo *muss man ja sparen*.



Muss man nicht. Billig ist nicht immer der richtige Weg.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und dann lieber an sowas, als an den motoren und der technik generell.



Ähh, an Technik wird brutalst gespart. Deshalb bekommt man ja nichts aktuelles im untersten Preissegment bei den Importeuren.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass unsere deutschen autohersteller nicht zu lange warten und von den freunden aus Fernost irgendwann n schlag ins gesicht bekommen, denn momentan siehts nicht wirklich danach aus, dass BMW; Audi; Mercedes und co von ihren teuren und großen autos absehen wollen ...


 
Eigentlich findet man mehr asiatische Autos die europäisch geprägt sind als umgekehrt. Insofern ist auch klar wo die Umsatzrendite pro Fahrzeug stimmt.

Und wie gesagt, billig ist der falsche Weg. Das hemmt nur die Entwicklung und das schadet unter dem Strich allen Autofahreren. 
Schau dir mal an in welcher Klasse Xenon, ESP, Abstandsregeltempomat, PreSafe und vieles weiteres mehr eingeführt wurde. Heute findet man sowas auch in Massenautos. Aber ohne die Oberklasse wäre es nie möglich gewesen solche Entwicklungen zu finanzieren.

.::EDIT::.

Was ist denn jetzt mit den Daten von dem 2 Liter Turbodiesel mit 200 Nm?


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

was soll mit denen sein? Ich hab doch gesagt, dass leute die diese marke als so unwichtig und ******** empfinden, ihre daten aus weltweiten, schnell erreichbaren datenbanken ziehen sollen. Und nicht ovn mir geschrieben bekommen 
Ach ja, wir haben auch nicht im lotto gewonnen, deswegen gehen wir auch nicht gleich zum nächsten audi-händler um dort unsere scheine zu vernichten


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was soll mit denen sein? Ich hab doch gesagt, dass leute die diese marke als so unwichtig und ******** empfinden, ihre daten aus weltweiten, schnell erreichbaren datenbanken ziehen sollen. Und nicht ovn mir geschrieben bekommen
> Ach ja, wir haben auch nicht im lotto gewonnen, deswegen gehen wir auch nicht gleich zum nächsten audi-händler um dort unsere scheine zu vernichten


 
Leider gibt google bei so uninteressanten Sachen wie Nuzfahrzeugen nicht viel her. Die einzige Info die ich finden konnte war das er vor 8 Jahren 66 kW hatte. Aber egal, wen interessierts?

War nur ein Beispiel für Begehrlichkeiten, dachte nicht das man das falsch verstehen kann?!


----------



## Freeak (3. September 2011)

@ ITpassion

Sorry nimm es mir nicht übel, aber deine Beiträge lesen sich immer so wie als wenn Audi gleichzusetzen mit Gott ist.... Eine Absurde Übertreibung in meinen Augen. Klar mag Audi sicherlich gut sein. Aber es ist in meinen Augen (Sorry wenn sich gleich jemand/einige auf den Schlips getreten Fühlen) eine Bonzenkarre, mehr nicht, den jeder Depp der in nem Audi Fährt Denkt (Primär, Audi, BMW und Mercedes und auch so mancher "Kleinerer" Hersteller, alles ab 120PS+) das die Straße sein/Ihr Revier ist, und alle Straßen und Verkehrsregeln außer Gefecht gesetzt sind. Ja Fast eine Rennstrecke ist. Ein Raum ohne jegliche Regeln, da wird Dicht Aufgefahren, da wird Lichthupe gegeben, es wird Gedrängelt und man Wartet sehnsüchtig darauf das Gaspedal wieder in richtung Bodenblech zu Treten und dem kleinen Kleinwagenfahrer mal eben den Vogel zu zeigen. Warscheinlich um zu Signalisieren "Kauf dir ne schnellere Kiste!!!"

Sowas nervt, und Schafft in meinen Augen (ich gebe es ja zu) ein Bild und ein Vorurteil das jeder Audifahrer ein Arroganter Bonze und Gaspedalvergewaltiger (oder Anders gesagt ein A...Loch) vor dem Herrn ist. Es ist zwar falsch Vorurteile zu haben, aber es Drängt und Zwängt sich einem eben so auf wenn man Täglich den Wahnsinn auf den Deutschen Straßen sieht und mitbekommt. Und es sind immer Primär dieselben Typen die einem da so negativ Auffallen. Und mein Gott, was brauche ich ein Auto mit Vollederaustattung und 500 PS wenn ich nur 40Km auf Arbeit und wieder zurück Fahre und am WE mal meine Einkäufe durch die Kante Kutschiere? Oder im Urlaub mal ein wenig die die gegend Fahre? Da brauchts kein Leder, da Reicht mit auch ein Schnödes Plastikamaturenbrett, das erfüllt seine Funktion genauso. Und bitte komme mir nich mit der Argumentation das man das mitunter Benötige da man ja Anwalt, Vertreter oder der Weihnachtsmann ist. Das ist alles nur Prestige, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Auto muss mich von A nach B und mitunter auch noch nach C Befördern, das gut sicher und gemäß der STvO.

Nen kleiner Skoda Yeti wirkt mitunter Seriöser als wie jeder Aufgeblasene Audi Q7. Ist meine Meinung, und da kann nun kommen was will, diese ist so Beständig wie die Naturgewalten.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. September 2011)

naja auch immer ein cooles auto ist der Alfa 159


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> @ ITpassion
> 
> Sorry nimm es mir nicht übel, aber deine Beiträge lesen sich immer so wie als wenn Audi gleichzusetzen mit Gott ist.... Eine Absurde Übertreibung in meinen Augen. Klar mag Audi sicherlich gut sein.



Wie man das aus meinen Beiträgen lesen kann ist mir mehr als Räteslhaft, da ich wohl der untreuste Autokäufer überhaupt bin und bei jedem Kauf alle Marken (in meinem Segement) wieder eine Chance haben. Vor dem TT, fuhr ich VW, davor Skoda, davor BMW, .... .



Freeak schrieb:


> Aber es ist in meinen Augen (Sorry wenn sich gleich jemand/einige auf den Schlips getreten Fühlen) eine Bonzenkarre, mehr nicht, den jeder Depp der in nem Audi Fährt Denkt (Primär, Audi, BMW und Mercedes und auch so mancher "Kleinerer" Hersteller, alles ab 120PS+) das die Straße sein/Ihr Revier ist, und alle Straßen und Verkehrsregeln außer Gefecht gesetzt sind.



So wie für dich der Fahrer eines Markenautos als "Bonze" rüberkommt, ist mein erster Gedanke bei einer billig Karre, "Hoffentlich bekommt der Besitzer wieder Arbeit". So sind halt die Vorurteile. Ich halte mich auch relativ gut an die Regeln. Insofern baller ich nicht mit 150 über irgendwelche Landstraßen. Bin ja keine 18 mehr  .



Freeak schrieb:


> Und mein Gott, was brauche ich ein Auto mit Vollederaustattung und 500 PS wenn ich nur 40Km auf Arbeit und wieder zurück Fahre und am WE mal meine Einkäufe durch die Kante Kutschiere? Oder im Urlaub mal ein wenig die die gegend Fahre? Da brauchts kein Leder, da Reicht mit auch ein Schnödes Plastikamaturenbrett, das erfüllt seine Funktion genauso. Und bitte komme mir nich mit der Argumentation das man das mitunter Benötige da man ja Anwalt, Vertreter oder der Weihnachtsmann ist. Das ist alles nur Prestige, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Auto muss mich von A nach B und mitunter auch noch nach C Befördern, das gut sicher und gemäß der STvO.



Brauchen finde ich beim Hobby einen relativ komischen Ansatz. Du währst erstaunt wie wenig man zu leben tatsächlich braucht. Aber wollen wir das? Ich hoffe nein.



Freeak schrieb:


> Nen kleiner Skoda Yeti wirkt mitunter Seriöser als wie jeder Aufgeblasene Audi Q7. Ist meine Meinung, und da kann nun kommen was will, diese ist so Beständig wie die Naturgewalten.



Ich freu mich das ich in wenigen Tagen raus aus Deutschland bin, nervige Neidegesellschaft.
Ich freue mich wenn ich ein schönes Auto sehe und interpretiere nicht erst mal sonstwas rein wieso der Fahrer sich genau für diesen tollen Wagen entschieden hat. Vielleicht ist das im Autoland Nr. 1 besser.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. September 2011)

an die Motorräder Crew hier wieso gibt es 1000 ccm Motorräder 125er tun es ja bei weitem auch


----------



## Freeak (3. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie man das aus meinen Beiträgen lesen kann ist mir mehr als Räteslhaft, da ich wohl der untreuste Autokäufer überhaupt bin und bei jedem Kauf alle Marken (in meinem Segement) wieder eine Chance haben. Vor dem TT, fuhr ich VW, davor Skoda, davor BMW, .... .



Tja so oft wie du von Audi Schreibst kommt einem wirklich der Gedanke das du Audi und Gott auf die gleiche Stufe Stellst, wenn nicht sogar darüber. S7 hier Quattro dort, das liest sich alles wie nen kleines Gebet.

Soll mir Prinzipiell ja auch Wurst sein, kann ja jeder die Kiste kaufen die er mag, aber man soll sich dennoch an die Verkehrsregeln halten. Und das hat mit dem Alter 18 nix zu Schaffen, es sich Primär die älteren Semester die eine Art Quarzsteuerung im Hirn haben. Wenn man Abbremst um langsamer zu werden, da es der Verkehr so will,  gibt deren Hirn das Signal zu Überholen, und das obwohl der ADAC eindeutig Bewiesen hat das Überholen 0 Zeitgewinn einbringt.

Ein solches, stellenweise sogar Aggressives Verhalten, ist es war mich über die Maßen Aufregt und ich denen die Kiste Perforieren könnte wie nen Schweizer Käse. Und Hobby sagst du? Also darunter verstehe ich ja eher Autotuning. Aber ich glaube da bin ich doch eher dem PC-Modding geneigt. Und wie gesagt verstehe mich nicht Falsch, du bist sicher kein Schlechter Typ, ich will ledeiglich darauf Aufmerksam machen das es genüged Deppen gibt deren IQ bei Autofahren auf unter 10 sinkt. Das merke ich Tag für Tag auf den weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> an die Motorräder Crew hier wieso gibt es 1000 ccm Motorräder 125er tun es ja bei weitem auch


 motorräder sind ja auch was anderes, da zählen andere gesetze und regeln als beim 4-rädrigen freund 
125er sind in meinen augen weder fisch noch fleisch, weder motorrad, noch mopped... Bin mal gespannt wie sich die unfallquoten entwickeln, wenn man die dinger in ein bis zwei jahren mit 16 offen fahren darf. Da wird der roller warscheinlich aussterben, und der unterhalt eines 125ers für U18 ins unendliche gehen ^^
Beim Motorrad kann man nie genug leistung haben, auch wenns in der regel immer zu viel ist. Man gewöhnt sich einfach viel zu schnell daran, einmal am gasgriff gezogen und schon ist man am (an den) vorrausfahrenden auto(s) vorbeigeflogen ^^
Aber rollerfahren macht finde ich immer noch spass, vor allem kann man die kisten relativ einfach tunen und bei der ampel den autofahrern ein dummes gucken aufs gesicht zaubern 
@freak: wahre worte. alle audifahrer die ich kenne fallen (komischerweise) in dieses muster. Der eine drängelt mit seinem 1.9er diesel wos nur geht, der adnere fährt mit seinem 3.0 V6 einfach in ein fremdes privatgelände und fängt dort an kreise zu ziehen. "Quattro macht ja alles, dir kann nix passieren" ist der beste spruch den die Ex-NSU fahrer immer raushauen. Mir gefällts, wenns die kärren im winter dann immer raushaut, weil das heilige quattro doch nicht so toll ist


----------



## Freeak (3. September 2011)

Eben, es isr wirklich auffällig, Sicherlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber das ist wie ich mitbekommen habe wirklich eine seltenheit. Ich warte schon immer auf den Tag wo mich so ein Depp Überholt und ich den 10 Kurven und 3 Km weiter im Nächsten Baum wiederfinde und Lachend (ich weiß, ist eigentlich nicht witzig) vorbeifahren und Nelson Muntz nachahmen kann indem ich : HAHA!!! mache.

Es Ärgert mich einfach das in Genau so einem Moment natürlich keine Bullen da ist, und den Aus dem Verkehr zieht, aber wehe man hat mal vergessen die Nebler Auszumachen..... (keine Kontrolleuchte im Auto) Dann wird man Abkassiert. Aber na ja es hat ja eh fast keine Sinn das ich mich Aufrege, selbst wenn ich das mache werden diese Deppen weiter die Straßen Unsicher machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> ja so oft wie du von Audi Schreibst kommt einem wirklich der Gedanke das du Audi und Gott auf die gleiche Stufe Stellst, wenn nicht sogar darüber. S7 hier Quattro dort, das liest sich alles wie nen kleines Gebet.



Momentan hat Audi tatsächlich zwei, drei Modelle im Sortiment die mir gut gefallen aber eben auch reichlich Fahrzeuge die ich mit der Beißzange nicht anfassen würde. Ähnlich geht es mir mit den meisten Herstellern.
Aber dieses Reininterpretiererein nervt mich am meisten.



Freeak schrieb:


> Soll mir Prinzipiell ja auch Wurst sein, kann ja jeder die Kiste kaufen die er mag, aber man soll sich dennoch an die Verkehrsregeln halten. Und das hat mit dem Alter 18 nix zu Schaffen, es sich Primär die älteren Semester die eine Art Quarzsteuerung im Hirn haben. Wenn man Abbremst um langsamer zu werden, da es der Verkehr so will,  gibt deren Hirn das Signal zu Überholen, und das obwohl der ADAC eindeutig Bewiesen hat das Überholen 0 Zeitgewinn einbringt.



Ich bin kein Pendler, insofern wirst du mich kaum auf Autobahnen antreffen.



Freeak schrieb:


> Ein solches, stellenweise sogar Aggressives Verhalten, ist es war mich über die Maßen Aufregt und ich denen die Kiste Perforieren könnte wie nen Schweizer Käse.



Bei uns im Main-Kinzig-Kreis fahren die Assis typischerweise eher BMW. Wobei man das jetzt nicht falsch verstehen sollte, nicht alle BMW Fahrer sind Assis, sondern halt umgekehrt  .



Freeak schrieb:


> Und Hobby sagst du? Also darunter verstehe ich ja eher Autotuning. Aber ich glaube da bin ich doch eher dem PC-Modding geneigt.



Das Hobby ist für mich weniger die Zerstörung der Leistung von tausenden Ingenieuren, sondern viel mehr das geniessen des Produkts. Sprich Ausfahrten, cruisen, neue Fahrzeuge testen, Auto Diskussionen - das ist eher mein Ding.



Freeak schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt verstehe mich nicht Falsch, du bist sicher kein Schlechter Typ, ich will ledeiglich darauf Aufmerksam machen das es genüged Deppen gibt deren IQ bei Autofahren auf unter 10 sinkt. Das merke ich Tag für Tag auf den weg zur Arbeit.


 
Wie gesagt, ich ziehe meinen Fahrspaß eher weniger aus dem beugen oder brechen von Regeln, dass ist typischerweise eher "Kinderprogramm". Nachdem ich genug Schwachsinnsmannöver hinter mir habe brauche ich jetzt nicht in Autos mit dem Gegenwert einer Eigentumswohnung so hoch pokern und Mensch und Maschine in Gefahr bringen.



Freeak schrieb:


> Es Ärgert mich einfach das in Genau so einem Moment natürlich keine Bullen da ist, und den Aus dem Verkehr zieht, aber wehe man hat mal vergessen die Nebler Auszumachen..... (keine Kontrolleuchte im Auto) Dann wird man Abkassiert. Aber na ja es hat ja eh fast keine Sinn das ich mich Aufrege, selbst wenn ich das mache werden diese Deppen weiter die Straßen Unsicher machen.


 
Auch wieder so ein "Kinder"-Ding, das Fahren mit Nebelscheinwerfern. Komischerweise steht jeder Fahranfänger drauf, später werden die Nebelscheinwerfer nur noch von der leaving Home Funktion verwendet  .


----------



## Zoon (3. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur beim Mini gibt es eine Überschneidung mit dem 1,6er Ottomotor aber sonst?
> 
> Aber tu mir doch den Gefallen und poste mal einen Link von dem 2 Liter  Diesel mit 200 Nm, darüber konnte ich nichts finden.


 
 WIMRE wird im Cooper SD der alte BMW 2.0D der auch im Rover 75 drin war  recycelt. Natürlich im gewissen Maße an die Neuzeit angepasst. Im  Landrover Freelander ist der Motor auch noch drin als Überrest der BMW  Ehe.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schon der (Fast)Ur-TDi von 1990 hatte mehr. Das kann irgendwie nicht stimmen.



der hatte bei der Premiere im Golf, Passat und Audi 80 glaube 180 NM. Wurde aber schnell auf 200 NM geupgradet. Um doch mehr Abstand zum damals noch parallel angebotenen 1.9TD mit 75 PS zu haben.


----------



## Freeak (3. September 2011)

Wie Erwähnt habe ich keine Kontrolleuchte im Auto und an dem Abend war ich eben im Kino und es war Dunkel, also brauchts halt Licht, und Dummerwiese hatte ich die Nebler noch an. Ich finde es einfach nur dämlich das man wegen so einer Lapailie aussm Verkehr gezogen wird und dann Blechen "darf".  Andere Telefonieren am Steuer, das ist 100x gefährlicher. Aber Nebelscheinwerfer, Skandal,..... Schnell Holt die Bullen und Knastet mich ein.... ich gefährde andere da ich diese mit meinen Nebler Erblinden lasse.... Also wirklich mann kann es mit, wie ich es gerne nenne, "Sinnlosgesetzen" auch Übertreiben.

War ja keine willkür, aber der Abend daver war eben Neblig und da macht man eben die Nebelscheinwerfer an um den Straßenrand besser zu sehen. Zumal man im Stadtverkehr ja auch nicht mitbekommt ob diese wirklich noch an sind, da die Straßenlampen und der andere Verkehr auch nochmal Extra Licht geben und man es so gar nicht mehr mitbekommt. Na ja sei es wie es sei, die Sache stinkt mir einfach. Geldeintreiberei, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> WIMRE wird im Cooper SD der alte BMW 2.0D der auch im Rover 75 drin war  recycelt. Natürlich im gewissen Maße an die Neuzeit angepasst. Im  Landrover Freelander ist der Motor auch noch drin als Überrest der BMW  Ehe.



Eigentlich nicht. Im Mini ist der x18d Motor drinn (CommonRail), im Rover war es eine leistungsreduzierte Version des Ur-E46-320d Motors mit Verteilereinspritzpumpe und statt 136PS wie im BMW auf 115 (oder 120) PS gedrosselt.



Zoon schrieb:


> der hatte bei der Premiere im Golf, Passat und Audi 80 glaube 180 NM. Wurde aber schnell auf 200 NM geupgradet. Um doch mehr Abstand zum damals noch parallel angebotenen 1.9TD mit 75 PS zu haben.


 
Ich habe eben mal gegoogelt und da kamen für die frühen 1.9er TDI 202 Nm raus. ist aber auch schon 20 Jahre her.


Naja, wie auch immer. Heute hatte ich die Probefahrt mit dem betagten M5. Es hat gut angefangen, das Fahrzeug steht da als wäre es erst wenige Monate alt. Der Motor klingt super, nur im Stand durch den Eisenmann Auspuff ein wenig zu aufdringlich.
Los ging die Fahrt mit einem Tankstopp, später komme ich noch einmal darauf.
OK, also einen guten Freund abgeholt der sich derzeit auch für ein ähnliches Fahrzeug interessiert und der als Kamramann auch zu gebrauchen ist  .
Soweit war alles noch relativ normal wie es auch in einem BMW 520er gewesen wäre, nur das SMG meldete sich mit ein paar Aktionen auf Augenhöhe eines Fahranfängers zu Worte. Egal. Erstmal raus aus der Stadt.
Wir fuhren auf einem Zubringer zur AB, aber leider erlaubte es der Verkehr nicht das man auch nur ansatzweise das Potential des Fahrzeugs auslotete. Siehe erstes Video.
OK, nun rauf auf die Bahn. Ein betagter Porsche 911 RS zwang mich in die Eisen aber das hatte auch sein gutes so konnte man die Beschleunigung mal im Vergleich zu einem Porsche testen (ist unfair, war aber trotzdem lustig).

Wir testeten mal wie schnell so ein M5 mit M-Drivers Package geht. Er geht sehr schnell, laut Tacho fast 330 km/h, dass nenne ich mal ordentlich.
Leider wird dieses Geschwindigkeit mit einem absurden Verbrauch erkauft, er lag etwa bei* 45 l/ 100km*. Das ist alles nur nicht alltagstauglich. Schade.

Aber das eigentliche Problem ist noch wesentlich unschöner. Das SMG III Getriebe ist ständig am schalten, was es die Insassen auch überdeutlich spüren lässt. Schon nach etwa 20 Minuten war uns beiden schlecht. Egal was man macht, auf schnellem Schaltprogramm wird man geprügelt, auf dem langsamen kommt man sich vor wie 4 Wochen vor der Fahrprüfung und kein Gang will so richtig rein gehen.
Das ist eine Zumutung welche auch mit dem besten Preis nicht zu kompensieren ist. Kein Wunder das solche Fahrzeuge gebraucht relativ wertlos sind, ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das sowas auf Dauer Spaß macht.

Wie auch immer, es war ein lustiger Vormittag, der Verkkufer und ich waren uns einig das so ein Fahrzeug nicht jedermanns Sache ist, er versucht ja auch schon länger dieses an den Mann zu bringen, erfolglos.

Nachfolgend noch ein paar Videos und ein Tachofoto, rein prophylaktisch, auch wenn es auf den Videos so aussieht, so gut wie alles fand im Rahmen der StVO statt. Insofern kann die Moralkeule im Keller bleiben. Auch wenn ich gestehen muss, dass ich so ein Kinderprogramm im Alltag nicht zum Besten gebe. Aber einmal im Jahr darf man ja mal.......





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uP5f5GnSZIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TntAyqBBKOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqQUIoqdxxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kTi-flaO3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

"alta alta alta", was soll man dazu sagen. 2 Kinder die in nem M5 sitzen, tachobilder machen, und dann meinen man muss es aller welt ziegen wie toll das ist 
Ach ja, mich häts gefreut wenn der 911er gas gegeben hätte


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> "alta alta alta", was soll man dazu sagen. 2 Kinder die in nem M5 sitzen, tachobilder machen, und dann meinen man muss es aller welt ziegen wie toll das ist



Es war ne lustige Ausfahrt, war aber klar das du einem keinen Spaß gönnst  



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ach ja, mich häts gefreut wenn der 911er gas gegeben hätte



Hat er aber bei ca. 280 war der alte 11er am Ende.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es war ne lustige Ausfahrt, war aber klar das du einem keinen Spaß gönnst


klar gönn ich euch den spass, wenns denn überhaupt einen macht  Aber ich weiss nicht warum man sowas ins inet stellen muss, dass ein M5 gute 300 fährt weiss man auch so...





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hat er aber bei ca. 280 war der alte 11er am Ende.


 mag sein, dennoch hätte mich mal interessiert wie sich so n dickschiff M5 gegen den 911er auf nem rundkurs geschlagen hätte, da hättet ihr wohl n satz heiße ohren bekommen


----------



## computertod (3. September 2011)

gegen nen aktuellen 911er wärs auch mal interessant gewesen


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klar gönn ich euch den spass, wenns denn überhaupt einen macht  Aber ich weiss nicht warum man sowas ins inet stellen muss, dass ein M5 gute 300 fährt weiss man auch so...



Wieso schaust du dir es dann an, wenn du doch von vornerein weißt was du zu sehen bekommst?
Hauptsache meckern oder was?



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mag sein, dennoch hätte mich mal interessiert wie sich so n dickschiff M5 gegen den 911er auf nem rundkurs geschlagen hätte, da hättet ihr wohl n satz heiße ohren bekommen


 
Besser als man glauben würde, wäre aber eine sinnlose Materialschlacht.
Der M5 ist für die Bahn, der 11er für den Track. Auf dem Track würde mich vielleicht sogar ein Kinderfahrad mit Stützrädern schlagen, da ich nicht auf Rennstrecken fahre. Aber wen interessiert das? Soll doch jeder machen woran er Spaß hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso schaust du dir es dann an, wenn du doch von vornerein weißt was du zu sehen bekommst?
> Hauptsache meckern oder was?


 Ich schaus mir an damit ich weiss worüber ich rede. Also nicht einfach hauptsache meckern


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2011)

Der M5 geht mit 507 PS 330 km/h Ein Gallardo läuft ja nicht mal so schnell. Aber nette Videos so ein M5 macht schon was her aber den M3 finde ich persnönlich schöner da er nicht ganz so aufgeblasen wirkt


----------



## Mosed (3. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Und mein Gott, was brauche ich ein Auto mit Vollederaustattung und 500 PS wenn ich nur 40Km auf Arbeit und wieder zurück Fahre und am WE mal meine Einkäufe durch die Kante Kutschiere? Oder im Urlaub mal ein wenig die die gegend Fahre? Da brauchts kein Leder, da Reicht mit auch ein Schnödes Plastikamaturenbrett, das erfüllt seine Funktion genauso. Und bitte komme mir nich mit der Argumentation das man das mitunter Benötige da man ja Anwalt, Vertreter oder der Weihnachtsmann ist. Das ist alles nur Prestige, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Auto muss mich von A nach B und mitunter auch noch nach C Befördern, das gut sicher und gemäß der STvO.



Wozu hast du eine Wohnung? Vermutlich noch mit mehreren Zimmern. Ein Zelt mit Schlafsack reicht auch zum Überleben. (Oder wenn man unbedingt bei ner Wohnung bleiben möchte: Eine ramschige 1-Zimmer Wohnung reicht auch)
Warum hast du einen so tollen Fernseher/Stereoanlage etc.? Alles unnötig.
Wozu hast du ein Handy? Oder gar ein Smartphone. Das Festnetztelefon reicht doch aus.
Wieso hast du einen so tollen PC? 

Das lässt sich ungegrenzt fortsetzen - welches Hobby hast du? ....

Manch einer hat halt Freude an einem schönen Auto. Manch einer übertreibt es natürlich, aber viele auch nicht.


Und zum Thema Marke sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten, was Audi, BMW und Mercedes für einen Marktanteil in Deutschland haben und wie allein die Grundmotorisierung dieser Fahrzeuge aussieht. Klar fällt einem da ein Fiat Panda nicht ständig als Raser auf ^^. Wobei auch Kleinwagenfahrer mit jungen Fahrern ganz schön Drängeln können auf der Landstraße.


----------



## roadgecko (3. September 2011)

Laut wikipedia läuft der M5 der E60 Baureihe 298 km/h. Vielleicht geht wie bei jedem Auto der Tacho etwas vor ? 30 km/h bei 330 km/h wären noch in der Toleranz wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die Aerodynamik würde ja für den Gallardo sprechen (315 km/h angegeben) und dazu muss man kein Profi sein, um dies zu sehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. September 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Der M5 geht mit 507 PS 330 km/h Ein Gallardo läuft ja nicht mal so schnell. Aber nette Videos so ein M5 macht schon was her aber den M3 finde ich persnönlich schöner da er nicht ganz so aufgeblasen wirkt


 
Er hatte das M-Drivers-Package, d.h. kleine Lippe auf dem Kofferraumdeckel, Fahrertrainig, Limiter bei 305 km/h. Da der Tacho immer ein paar Prozent vorgeht, siehts auf der Uhr noch schöner aus.
Ohne Begrenzer geht er ca. 320 - 330 km/h. Das problem sind halt die Reifen, die halten das bei einem 2 Tonner kaum aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klar gönn ich euch den spass, wenns denn überhaupt einen macht  Aber ich weiss nicht warum man sowas ins inet stellen muss, dass ein M5 gute 300 fährt weiss man auch so...


 
Wenn ich mal in der Zeitung lese, dass ein Autofahrer gegen den Brückenpfeiler gefahren ist, weil er ein Foto vom Tacho machen wollte, schmeiß ich mich weg.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2011)

der gallardo ist eonfach auch kürzer übersetzt, da er mehr als rennauto abgeestimmt ist, bei denen zählen Vmax nicht so viel wie die beschleunigung. Ein Formel1 auto könnte mit entsprechender übersetzung sicher 500 kmh fahren, aber die getriebe sind so übersetzt, dass bei ca 320 schluss ist (ohne DRS), das auto muss in erster linie nämlich schnell beschleunigen 
Ein M5 ist ja mehr auf die strasse abgestimmt, vor allem auch auf langstrecke, deshalb kann der vielleicht in der Vmax mit nem Gallardo mithalten, aber gewiss nicht im an-und durchzug 
außerdem wird der tacho einem im M5 auch das ein oder andere kmh vorspielen, echte 330 warens garantiert nicht


----------



## roadgecko (3. September 2011)

Offizell fährt doch ein Gallardo auf dem Datenblatt schneller, also kann das Getriebe ja nicht viel kürzer übersetzt sein. In diesem Video ist die Beschleunigung nämlich annähernd gleich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NdEm-cdzMs


----------



## Woohoo (3. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal in der Zeitung lese, dass ein Autofahrer gegen den Brückenpfeiler gefahren ist, weil er ein Foto vom Tacho machen wollte, schmeiß ich mich weg.


 
Und um genau das zu verhindern war doch der Beifahrer da. 



Freeak schrieb:


> @ ITpassion
> 
> [...]
> Das ist alles nur  Prestige, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Auto muss mich von A nach B  und mitunter auch noch nach C Befördern, das gut sicher und gemäß der  STvO.



Wozu ein Antec 1200 OceanBlue PC-Gehäuse, wenn auch eine Apfelsinenkiste ausreichen würde?


Am besten immer so wie jeder es gerne selbst am besten mag.


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Am besten immer so wie jeder es gerne selbst am besten mag.



*/SIGN*

Jeder hat da seinen Geschmack

Also stellt doch die Grabenkämpfe bitte wieder ein.


----------



## Freeak (4. September 2011)

Wie schön das hier der PC als Vergleich Rangeholt wird in einem AUTO-Thread.... Ohne Worte echt. So um es mal vorweg zu nehmen, Ich mag Bigtower eben aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse, in nem Miditower lässt es sich meist Schlecht Arbeiten (Kabel verlegen etc.) daher nen Bigtower.

Und ein Amaturenbrett ist in erster Linie dafür da die Amaturen zu halten und um den Kabelbaum zu verstecken und zu verdecken, das könnte genausogut ein Riffelblech sein, ich will und wollte damit lediglich zu Ausdruck bringen das ich solchen Schickimicki wie Leder in nem Auto nicht Brauche. Gerade Ledersitze, das geht gar nicht, hatte mal nen PC-Stuhl nach 2 Stunden Muss man die Klamotten Wechseln, daheim geht da ja mal noch, aber nicht in nem Auto. Wenn ich Millionär wäre sähe das sicherlich anders aus, aber als Ottonormalverdiener Reicht mir eine schnöde Plastiklandschaft, oder Sitzt ihr beim Fahren mit der Lupe im Cokpit und schaut auf das mit feinem Alcantara-Bezogene Amaturenbrett?Wenn ja will ich die Unfallstatistiken nicht sehen. Und die Bild würde sich um die Schlagzeilen Prügeln.

Man das hier alle immer was aus die Goldwage legen. Ist euer Ego etwa angekratzt (ich will keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen). Alles was ich mit meinen Postings zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ich das es Auffällig ist wie IT in den vergangenen Postings über Audi Schreibt nämlich verdammt viel, sein Userpic tut sein übriges.

Um es nochmal Endgültig Klarzustellen. Ich Benötige kein 50.000 Euro Auto um Täglich auf Arbeit zu kommen oder mal in den Urlaub oder Einkaufen zu fahren, eine Angemessene Motorisierung, ein Moderater Spritverbrauch, ein Ordentliches Fahrwerk und eine Ansprechende Optik sowie Solide Technik reichen mir aus. Und 1. ist Fakt, es fallen kaum deutsche Marken mit hinen. Da diese gerade Optisch Einheitsbrei sind und bieten, da lobe ich mir die Japaner, deren Autos gehen gerade Optisch immer in eine sehr Ansprechende Richtung. Aber sowas ist ja bekanntermaßen IMMER eine Geschmacksfrage, damit will ich nicht sagen das Deutsche Autos Verarbeitungstechnisch Mist sind, sie sind aber einfach zu Teuer und sehen Großteils Langweilig aus, ist ja genauso wie als wenn man Täglich Früh, Mittags und Abends bei Mc D essen würde, irgendwann krümelt es einem zu den Ohren Herraus.

So nun aber genug der Erklärungen. BTT.

Persönlich finde ich ja das Lamborghini mit dem Gallardo ein Bildschönes Auto Gebaut hat. Es verkörpert Kraft und auch Irgendwo Eleganz. Eine wahre Synphonie aus Carbon, Aluminum und einem V10.


----------



## Taximan (4. September 2011)

Ich habe nicht allzuviel hier gelesen, aber mein Liebling ist der Käfer. einfach mal das Video reinziehen, viel Spass.

Käfer vs vmax Thomas Kemp - YouTube


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Gerade Ledersitze, das geht gar nicht, hatte mal nen PC-Stuhl nach 2 Stunden Muss man die Klamotten Wechseln, daheim geht da ja mal noch, aber nicht in nem Auto.



Der Vergleich ist ja mal der Hammer. Einen Chefsessel mit irgendwelchem chinesichem Spaltleder mit einer 10.000,- Euro erweiterten Lederderausstattung zu vergleichen. Unglaublich.



Freeak schrieb:


> Wenn ich Millionär wäre sähe das sicherlich anders aus, aber als Ottonormalverdiener Reicht mir eine schnöde Plastiklandschaft, oder Sitzt ihr beim Fahren mit der Lupe im Cokpit und schaut auf das mit feinem Alcantara-Bezogene Amaturenbrett?



Ähem, man bezieht nicht das Armaturenbrett mit Alcantara sondern den Himmel, das Aramturenbrett ist im Idealfall beledert.



Freeak schrieb:


> Alles was ich mit meinen Postings zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ich das es Auffällig ist wie IT in den vergangenen Postings über Audi Schreibt nämlich verdammt viel, sein Userpic tut sein übriges.



Ist das schlimm? Sag mir doch bitte über welche Marken man schreiben darf und welche nicht.
Das Avatar-Bildchen ist mein bestelltes Auto, was ist daran wieder verkehrt?



Freeak schrieb:


> Um es nochmal Endgültig Klarzustellen. Ich Benötige kein 50.000 Euro Auto um Täglich auf Arbeit zu kommen oder mal in den Urlaub oder Einkaufen zu fahren, eine Angemessene Motorisierung, ein Moderater Spritverbrauch, ein Ordentliches Fahrwerk und eine Ansprechende Optik sowie Solide Technik reichen mir aus. Und 1. ist Fakt, es fallen kaum deutsche Marken mit hinen. Da diese gerade Optisch Einheitsbrei sind und bieten, da lobe ich mir die Japaner, deren Autos gehen gerade Optisch immer in eine sehr Ansprechende Richtung. Aber sowas ist ja bekanntermaßen IMMER eine Geschmacksfrage, damit will ich nicht sagen das Deutsche Autos Verarbeitungstechnisch Mist sind, sie sind aber einfach zu Teuer und sehen Großteils Langweilig aus, ist ja genauso wie als wenn man Täglich Früh, Mittags und Abends bei Mc D essen würde, irgendwann krümelt es einem zu den Ohren Herraus.



Ich will dir ja nicht Neid und Missgunst unterstellen, aber es wirkt irgendwie so als würde dein Horizont an deinem Portemonnaie  enden. Was du dir nicht leisten willst oder kannst, darf auch kein anderer haben.
Mir ist es egal ob du kein 50.000,- Euro Auto brauchst, ich habe Spaß daran mir eins für 75.000,- Euro zu bestellen und demnächst im Werk abzuholen, ist halt mein Hobby. Nur setze ich nicht voraus das es mir jeder gleich oder noch besser tut. Wäre ja verrückt.



Freeak schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich ja das Lamborghini mit dem Gallardo ein Bildschönes Auto Gebaut hat. Es verkörpert Kraft und auch Irgendwo Eleganz. Eine wahre Synphonie aus Carbon, Aluminum und einem V10.


 
Ich sags nur ganz ungern aber der Gallardo wird in Insiderkreisen auch "Audighini" genannt, da z.B. der Motor von Audi ist . Und jede 2. Karosse "Made in Germany". Die ersten Pressefahrzeuge hatten selbst noch die vier Ringe auf dem typischen Klappschlüssel.


----------



## Zoon (4. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> aber als Ottonormalverdiener Reicht mir eine schnöde Plastiklandschaft


 
 Dann würde dir auch der schnöde Miditower aus fernöstl. Biligproduktion  reichen oder 90er Jahre Aldi PC. Warum ne neue CPU nen 486er tuts doch  auch.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal gegoogelt und da kamen für die frühen 1.9er TDI 202 Nm raus. ist aber auch schon 20 Jahre her.



Nochmal recherchiert: TDI-Motor

Ab 1991 folgte der Audi 80 mit einem etwas kleineren 1,9-Liter-Vierzylinder-Motor mit einer Leistung von 66 kW (90 PS) und 182 Nm maximalem Drehmoment.
Später, noch bevor die VTG Variante mit 110 PS kam wurde die 90 PS Version auf deine besagte 202 NM angehoben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2011)

ich find den neuen aventador richtig gut gelungen. Allerdings sollte auch lamborghini mal auf turbomotoren setzen, da könnte man noch wesentlich schnellere autos damit fertigen  Aber gut, lamborghini traditionsmarke, die wollen ihre saugermotoren halt wahren, kann man verstehen


----------



## ich558 (4. September 2011)

Ich denke Lamborginih weis warum sie welchen Motor einplflanzen Aber Recht hast du der Aventador sieht super aus aber nicht um viel mehr als der Murcielago SV Bei mir in der Gegend gibts übrigens einen der (mindestens) einen SL AMG, irgenteinen Ferrari, einen R8 V10 und seit Anfang des Jahres einen LP 650 Roadster fährt. Wenn ich zur Schule fahre treffe ich ihn damit das ein oder andere mal und obwohl er wirklich gemütlich fährt ist der Sound göttlich Was würde ich geben damit mal zu fahren aber nein stattdessen sitz dessen 50 Jahre jüngere Frau afm Beifahrersitz und ein kleiner Hund dazwischen auf der Mittellehne


----------



## nyso (4. September 2011)

Der Aventador ist einfach göttlich

2,9s 0-100, damit zersägt man an der Ampel alles

Lamborghini Aventador


----------



## Lolm@n (4. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aventador ist einfach göttlich
> 
> 2,9s 0-100, damit zersägt man an der Ampel alles
> 
> Lamborghini Aventador



nicht ganz, wenn ich mit einem von meinen 4 koenigsegg ccxr edition kme hast du keine chance  (kennt ihr das video des schweden der einer seiner 4 koenigsegg verkauft war glaubs von grip


----------



## nyso (4. September 2011)

Naja, Koenigsegg und Veyron mal außen vor, die kosten ja auch ein paar Einfamilienhäuser mehr

Der Aventador ist mit seinen 300.000€ ja ein regelrechtes Schnäppchen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz

Außerdem sollte sogar mein Bruder dich plätten. 2,9s mit Lauchcontrol, der macht alles alleine, und du  musst im Koenigsegg alles alleine machen, da reicht ein kleiner Fehler und du verlierst


----------



## Lolm@n (4. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Naja, Koenigsegg und Veyron mal außen vor, die kosten ja auch ein paar Einfamilienhäuser mehr
> 
> Der Aventador ist mit seinen 300.000€ ja ein regelrechtes Schnäppchen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz
> 
> Außerdem sollte sogar mein Bruder dich plätten. 2,9s mit Lauchcontrol, der macht alles alleine, und du  musst im Koenigsegg alles alleine machen, da reicht ein kleiner Fehler und du verlierst


 
Ja aber das finde ich auch das coole am autofahren... und darum bin ich mom recht am zweifeln mit meiner bisherigen Favorisierten Auto's

Nach jeder fahrt mit nem Auto wo du keine hilfsmittel oder praktisch keine hast dann merkst du wie viel freude dir so ein kleiner Sportwagen macht  (Lotus)


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2011)

klein respektive leicht ist sowieso immer gut. "Less is more", deshalb steh ich auch so auf lotus, caterham, ariel und co. Sind für mich einfach die besten sportwagen, weil sie kompromisslos sind, und ein sportwagen braucht nun mal keine bequemen ledersitze, keine klima, keine el. fensterheber und all den schrott (der eh nur kaputtgehen kann^^)  Die Autos sind einfach auf fahrbarkeit und beschleunigung ausgelegt, und genau das ist es, und wirklich NUR das, was ein richtiger sportwagen braucht. Deswegen ist ein sportwagen keine luxuslimousine, und andersrum


----------



## Lolm@n (4. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klein respektive leicht ist sowieso immer gut. "Less is more", deshalb steh ich auch so auf lotus, caterham, ariel und co. Sind für mich einfach die besten sportwagen, weil sie kompromisslos sind, und ein sportwagen braucht nun mal keine bequemen ledersitze, keine klima, keine el. fensterheber und all den schrott (der eh nur kaputtgehen kann^^)  Die Autos sind einfach auf fahrbarkeit und beschleunigung ausgelegt, und genau das ist es, und wirklich NUR das, was ein richtiger sportwagen braucht. Deswegen ist ein sportwagen keine luxuslimousine, und andersrum


 
also es ist ein elise S (gibt es nur 50 mal und gehört natürlich nicht mir aber ich darf ab und zu fahren )

Fensterheber hat er wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind es Lederschalensitze (bei dem Auto schaut man nicht auf die Sitze )


----------



## ich558 (4. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klein respektive leicht ist sowieso immer gut. "Less is more", deshalb steh ich auch so auf lotus, caterham, ariel und co. Sind für mich einfach die besten sportwagen, weil sie kompromisslos sind, und ein sportwagen braucht nun mal keine bequemen ledersitze, keine klima, keine el. fensterheber und all den schrott (der eh nur kaputtgehen kann^^)  Die Autos sind einfach auf fahrbarkeit und beschleunigung ausgelegt, und genau das ist es, und wirklich NUR das, was ein richtiger sportwagen braucht. Deswegen ist ein sportwagen keine luxuslimousine, und andersrum


 
Genau! und jetzt geh schnell zu KTM, kauf dir den X-Bow und lass mich mitfahren Allein schon deswegen


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2011)

ach was, X-bow, viel zu klobig und schwer das teil  Dann besser gleich nen Ariel Atom 300 oder gar 500


----------



## ich558 (4. September 2011)

Aber im Vergleich zum Ariel hat er eine weitaus geilere Optik


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. September 2011)

naja, ich hab den x-bow schon mal auf der strasse fahren sehen, sieht zwar schon nicht schlecht aus, aber ich finde ihn einfach viel zu bollig und schwer, der verfehlt eigentlich das, was er gerne sein möchte. Aber naja, gibt schlechteres


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (4. September 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Der Aventador ist einfach göttlich


 
Und schwarzmatt lackiert, könnte man den mit einem Stealth-Kampfjet verwechseln - echt geil. Da haben die Designer sich selbst übertroffen. Man, warum kann kein Civic so aussehen.


----------



## Lolm@n (4. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:
			
		

> Und schwarzmatt lackiert, könnte man den mit einem Stealth-Kampfjet verwechseln - echt geil. Da haben die Designer sich selbst übertroffen. Man, warum kann kein Civic so aussehen.



obwohl der reventon ist fast noch geiler....


----------



## Hatschi (5. September 2011)

hi 

Da klick ich mich mal ein und schmeis mal was Amerikanisches in Runde zu einem mal das Ding GRIP - Cobra mit 1200 PS WAHNSINN!! - YouTube, da gibt es noch eine mit 16L Hubraum und die haben keinerlei Elktronik.

Und wenn hier was von schnellsten und hast du nicht gesehen gredet wird muss man den SSC ultimate Aero erwähnen hält immoment unter den "serien Autos" den Rekord.
Auf Platz zwei ist glaub ein 9ff gt9-r gewessen, welcher mir Designtechnisch sehr gefällt, kosten sind bei Ding auch exorbitant.

Ach und was Deutsches und günstiges gibt es auch G-power M6


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2011)

Schade, das die Cobra so viele technische Probleme hat. Dann doch lieber das hier Porsche 9ff Gturbo 1200. Der geht nach vorne wie die hölle  0-100 km/h 2.8sec // 0-200 7.1sec // 0-300 14.1 // vmax 414 km/h. Schon heftig wenn man sich vorstellt das dieses Auto schneller auf 200 ist als die meißten normalen Autos auf 100


----------



## Hatschi (5. September 2011)

03.03.11 - News - Koenigsegg Agera R mit Thule-Dachbox | heise Autos *hust*
Hm einfach mal anschauen und Kopf kratzten, was das soll.
Hm den Gturbo kannte ich nicht, schon ne geile Karre, ich wär so gern Millionär XD, bin aber armer Schüler.
Zu der Weineck ich würde echt gerne mal wissen was die 16L version an leistung bereitstellt wenn die 10,2l version schätzungsweise 1200PS hat.


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2011)

Da sieht man mal, wie stark die Vmax natürlich auch vom Luftwiederstand abhängt. Wenn man mal bei 100 km/h eine Hand aus dem Fenster hält merkt man das ganz gut. Und jetzt stellt euch da mal bei 400 km/h oder mehr vor


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2011)

bin ja mal gespannt, wies mit dem Dagger GT weitergeht, aber ich denk mal daraus wird wohl eher nichts, schliesslich wollen ihn amis bauen, und was die schon alles machen wollten....


----------



## Hatschi (5. September 2011)

Der Dagger Gt könnten die ja schon bauen die haben den SSC gebaut


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2011)

wäre auf jeden fall interessant. Vor allem will ich wissen wie die das mit dem "1,6 sekunden von 0-100km/h" anstellen wollen. Woher wollen die diese traktion herbekommen, denn ich glaub kaum dass amis nen nicht-hinterradgetriebenen-sportwagen bauen....
Was ich halt schade find, dass das auto keine besonderen neuerungen bietet was die technik anbelangt, ist halt wieder typisch ami, nur hubraum, hubraum und nochmal hubraum. Und ein turbomotor ist ja auch nichts neues mehr ^^


----------



## Hatschi (5. September 2011)

Naja ich verweise mal auf das hier bezüglich Traktion->Vw Polo...1.8 16V ___ 1047 Ps_950 Nm... www.AME-racing.de - YouTube
Und Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzten aus durch noch mehr Hubraum, die ganzen Hubraum monster laufen ja auch doch auch ewig, sicherlich sind die Amis grad nicht die handlig Monsters aber dafür machen sie ordentlich spaß.
Bloß was mich am Dagger stört ist das er als Cabrio designt ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Und Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzten aus durch noch mehr Hubraum


 Dieses Sprichwort ist genauso falsch wie es alt ist  Aber das sollte man als technisch einigermasen wissender mensch selbst wissen 
Das Cabrio nervt mich auch, erstens finde ich cabrios unschön, und zweitens tuts der verwindungssteife nicht gut


----------



## Snunk (5. September 2011)

keine Lust die über 100 Seiten durchzulesen, also Frag ich einfach mal:

Hat schonmal jemand ne Statistik gemacht, was für Autos hauptsächlich von (PC-)Gamern gefahren werden?

Leider hat auch niemand geschrieben: "ich spiele CS und fahre Golf GTI" oder "ich spiele Starcraft und fahre Opel Vectra" damit man vielleicht von Spiel Genre auf Autoklasse schließen könnte  ich fänd das interessant


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2011)

ich denke die richtigen hardcoregamer fahren gar kein auto, weil sie weder das geld noch die zeit dazu haben


----------



## Freeak (5. September 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann würde dir auch der schnöde Miditower aus fernöstl. Biligproduktion  reichen oder 90er Jahre Aldi PC. Warum ne neue CPU nen 486er tuts doch  auch.



Du willst es auch nicht begreifen oder? Weswegen ich einen Bigtower habe, hatte ich bereit erörtert. Oder war Lesen in der Schule nicht so dein Ding? Zudem sagte ich auch das hes Hier um _AUTOS_, ich Buchstabiere A..u...t...o...s geht, diese komischen Dinger aus Metall, Stahl und Plasik sowie Glas, die Fahren, 4 Schwarze Räder und nen Motor haben geht. Nicht um PC´s (auch wenn dies Primär ein PC-Forum ist).

Sorry, aber das musste jetze mal sein, wenn es manche einfach nicht Begreifen wollen, oder es für Unnötig halten meine Postings zu lesen.


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich denke die richtigen hardcoregamer fahren gar kein auto, weil sie weder das geld noch die zeit dazu haben


 
Also ich persöhnliche fahre mehr als das ich zocke (ist seit letzter zeit eh gegen 0). Am besten abends oder nachts wenn alles schön frei ist. Das ist garkein Vergleich zu der normalen Verkehrslage.


----------



## Freeak (5. September 2011)

@ IT.

Was ich ich vergangenem Posting vergessen hatte zu erwähnen, ich weiß das Lamborghini zu Audi gehört, diese aber wiederrum zu VW, daher isses mir Wurst, da es dennoch eine Eingenständige Marke ist. Außerdem gefällt mir das Desing, ich weiß nicht WIE die Italiener das machen, aber ein Händchen für schicke Autos habe se auf alle Fälle, zumindest was Sportwagen angeht. Manch anderes Auto ist nun ja etwas "Hässlich" geraten.

Und wenn du Spaß daran hast so viel Geld für nen PKW auszugeben, mache nur. Ist dein Geld was du mit deine Hände Arbeit verdinent hast. Ich wollte eben nur zum Aussdruck Bringen das du viel von Audi Schreibst, das war irgendwie "Auffällig" ich kenne Leute die Würden einen Töten wollen wenn man nur 1 Silbe negativ über Audi Spricht.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. September 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> 0-100 km/h 2.8sec // 0-200 7.1sec // 0-300 14.1 // vmax 414 km/h.


 
Ah, das ist doch total schwach, MiG-29 (mit Nachbrennern, ohne Bewaffnung und Minimum an Treibstoff) geht in 10s 0-300.

Ne das ist schon echt gut, das Ding braucht Flügel.


----------



## roadgecko (5. September 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber ich meine das wird aus um die vier liter hubraum rausgeholt. Geschaltet wird übrigens manuell


----------



## Woohoo (5. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Hier um _AUTOS_, ich Buchstabiere A..u...t...o...s geht, diese komischen Dinger aus Metall, Stahl und Plasik sowie Glas, die Fahren, 4 Schwarze Räder und nen Motor haben geht.


 
Und wenn es um schöne Autos geht auch aus Leder, Alcantara usw.


----------



## Freeak (5. September 2011)

Ich Finde ne manuelle Schaltung immer noch ganz geil, zumindest im Realen Leben, in Games fahre ich immer mit Automatik. Das ist einfach besser, da die KI meist sehr Agressiv ist oder die Idealinie Dichtmacht. Automatik oder ein Doppelkupplungsgretriebe bin ich noch nich gefahren, will ich aber auch gar nicht, mir würde da auch das Kuppeln Fehlen, es ist einfach ein sehr Straßennahes fahren.


----------



## Hatschi (5. September 2011)

Automatik ist in rl auch abundzu chillig, kickdown im X5 300+ps. Der wechsel von Schalt auf Automatik ist aber das schwärste, du suchst anfangs erstmal die Kupplung XD. 
Manuel hat einen großen Vorteil undzwar GEWICHT, so eine Manuelle wiegt einfach mal weniger und das märklich.
Das mit dem 9ff ist halt Porsche typisch sicher der Motor ist ein ganzeigner wahrscheinlich abertrotzdem.
Die größten Motoren von Porsche sind bei 3,8l und da war mal einer auch mit 4,2.


----------



## Zoon (5. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> @ IT.
> 
> Ich wollte eben nur zum Aussdruck Bringen das du viel von Audi Schreibst, das war irgendwie "Auffällig" ich kenne Leute die Würden einen Töten wollen wenn man nur 1 Silbe negativ über Audi Spricht.


 
Die VAG lastige Schreibe von IT hat doch letztens deutl. abgenommen - bzw das war noch vollkommen harmlos , eher war letztens fast nur BMW M5 in seinen Beiträgen zu lesen ...



Freeak schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das musste jetze mal sein, wenn es manche einfach nicht  Begreifen wollen, oder es für Unnötig halten meine Postings zu  lesen.


 
 Ja da hast du vollkommen recht, Postings wie diese sind völlige Zeitverschwendung.

 Und es ist kein Unterschied, der eine freut sich das er 30 Spoiler ans  Auto bastelt der andere das er 30 Neonröhren im Rechner hat ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ich wollte eben nur zum Aussdruck Bringen das du viel von Audi Schreibst, das war irgendwie "Auffällig" ich kenne Leute die Würden einen Töten wollen wenn man nur 1 Silbe negativ über Audi Spricht.


 
Das ich zum Thema Audi was zu schreiben habe dürfte auf der Hand liegen, derzeit steht ein TT in meiner Garage und die Auftragsbestätigung für den neuen S5 ist letztes Wochenende ins Haus geflattert.

Was aber nicht heißt das ich blind eine Marke bevorzuge. Um bei Audi zu bleiben:



A1 = hässlicher Polo Verschnitt
A2 = häsliches Ding was zum Glück eingestellt wurde, leider aber wiederbelebt werden soll
A3 = langeweile pur
A4 = siehe A3
A5 = für mich eins der schönsten Großserienautos überhaupt
A6 = Gute (aber auch klassentypich) langeweilige Businesslimousine
A7 = vorne hui, hinten pfui
A8 = dezente Luxuslimousine, für mich die einzige die ich freiwillig besteigen würde
TT = nettes Spaßmobil ohne ernst zu nehmenden Nutzwert
R8 = Lamborghini Gallardo, passend für deutsche Finanzämter, 2 Motoren, davon 2 uninteressant für mich
Q3 = schicke Tiguan Alternative, technisch 90% identisch
Q5 = hoch gebockter A4 und so sieht er auch aus
Q7 = Audi Variante des Cayenne/ Touareg, die beiden anderen sehen wenigstens OK bis gut aus
Insofern heißt es für mich bei der Marke 3x , der Rest  oder  .

Selbiges könnte ich jetzt mit jedem Großserienhersteller durchspielen. Aber wofür? jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und was die Technik angeht kann man hervoragend darüber diskutieren was nun "besser" ist oder nicht.
Und wenn Geld keine Rolex spielen würde, hätte ich primär englische Autos in meiner Garage stehen. Nur leider meint es die Lotto-Fee nicht gut mit mir. Und mehr als 4 Tage pro Woche will ich dann auch nicht arbeiten. Schliesslich ist Freizeit unbezahlbar.


----------



## ich558 (5. September 2011)

Also wenn du schon die ganze Fahrzeugpalette bewertest dann doch entweder aus technischer und/oder optischer Sicht und nicht einfach A1=hässlich und R8=schlechter Motor 
Da weis ja Audi nicht ob sie nur die Optik oder auch die Technik ändern sollten. 
Ich persönlich gebe bin bei A1-A6 vollkommen Recht, den A7 finde ich spitze, tolles Design das sich deutlich von den anderen A's abhebt. A8 sieht auch gut aus find den 7er aber schöner. Beim TT gefällt mir die aktuelle Generation super! Der R8 spielt in jeder Hinsicht in den Top 5 meiner Autoträume und der Q3 in der mein Albträume. Q5 ist dezent, vorne etwas langweillig aber das Heck ist gut gelungen. Q7 gefällt mir von vorne 1a nur das Heck hätte man schöner machen können.  Trotdem würde ich mich, wenn mir jemand ein Auto meiner Wahl schenke würde, sofort für einen Aston Martin DBS entscheiden, das wohl formschönste Auto das unseren Planeten befährt


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. September 2011)

Hmm, wen Aston, dann den One-77. Ich finde der sieht als einer der ganz wenigen astons mal gut aus, und der Motor ist natürlich faszinierend. Der stärkste Sauger in nem Serienauto, da machen drehorgien gleich doppelt spass


----------



## Hatschi (6. September 2011)

Zu Audi ich finde A4 a6 und A8 sehen so gut wie identisch aus, abgesehen von der Länge die haben kein eigenes Design.
Zum r8 der hat den identisch Motor vom rs4 abgesehen von den Drosselklappen der rs hat eine große der r8 zwei kleinere.
Durch die zwei Drosselklappen hat der r8 eine schöneres verhalten beim beschleunigen.
Zu Dr q Reihe ich finde alle samt zu klobig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. September 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also wenn du schon die ganze Fahrzeugpalette bewertest dann doch entweder aus technischer und/oder optischer Sicht und nicht einfach A1=hässlich und R8=schlechter Motor



Waren nur so oberflächlich die Kriterien wieso das Ein oder Andere Fahrzeug für mich nie in Frage kommen würde.
Ich könnte natürlich zu jedem Modell und den dazu gehörigen Motorisierungen jeweils einzeln einen riesen Roman schreiben aber das muss ja nicht sein.



ich558 schrieb:


> Trotdem würde ich mich, wenn mir jemand ein Auto meiner Wahl schenke würde, sofort für einen Aston Martin DBS entscheiden, das wohl formschönste Auto das unseren Planeten befährt



Aston Martin ist auch mein absoluter Favorit. Die Probefahrt im V8 Vantage werde ich wohl nie wieder vergessen.
Wenn ich mir finanziell den Spaß mal erlauben kann, dann würde ich mir den AM als 2. Wagen in meine Garage stellen, leider ist es noch nicht so weit. Aber wer weiß.....


----------



## Snunk (6. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich denke die richtigen hardcoregamer fahren gar kein auto, weil sie weder das geld noch die zeit dazu haben


 
oder weil sie noch Schüler sind (Zeit haben) und unter 18 sind.
Aber der nicht Hardcore Spieler muss ja ab und an raus. Vielleicht wohnt er auf dem Land (wie ich) und ist über 18.
Aber ich seh schon. Mittlerweile gehts hier eher um Autos, von denen geträumt wird.


----------



## Freeak (6. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Hmm, wen Aston, dann den One-77. Ich finde der sieht als einer der ganz wenigen astons mal gut aus, und der Motor ist natürlich faszinierend. Der stärkste Sauger in nem Serienauto, da machen drehorgien gleich doppelt spass


 
Du weißt aber schon das der One 77 auf, wie der Name bereits sagt, auf 77 Stück Limitiert ist. Und diese sind alle bereits Verkauft.


----------



## roadgecko (6. September 2011)

Kann ja nicht so das Problem sein, wenn man auf Autoscout 3 Koenigsegg findet. Da ist der Preis schon eine größere Hürde


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das der One 77 auf, wie der Name bereits sagt, auf 77 Stück Limitiert ist. Und diese sind alle bereits Verkauft.


 
Das ist so nicht richtig, etwa 20 Einheiten sind noch frei.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. September 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht so das Problem sein, wenn man auf Autoscout 3 Koenigsegg findet. Da ist der Preis schon eine größere Hürde


 
Für das gibt es AUTO SALON SINGEN: Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborghini, Mercedes-Benz, Oldtimer, Aston-Martin, Bentley, Jaguar, McLaren, Maybach, Bugatti, Luxus Cars, Autos, Vintage

Die haben sogar ein CCXR Edition 

@IT und was soll so ein stück kosten 
greif sonst zu ist sicher ein schnäppchen


----------



## roadgecko (6. September 2011)

Also auf der Seite kann ich den virtuellen Rundgang nur wärmstens empfehlen. Wie im Paradis


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aston Martin ist auch mein absoluter Favorit. Die Probefahrt im V8 Vantage werde ich wohl nie wieder vergessen. Wenn ich mir finanziell den Spaß mal erlauben kann, dann würde ich mir den AM als 2. Wagen in meine Garage stellen, leider ist es noch nicht so weit. Aber wer weiß.....


 
Was willst du mit einem Aston Martin, der hat nicht einen eizigen Turbo - also ein Papiertiger oder wie sagst du immer... Und all zu viel Hubraum hat er auch nicht, also holt er die Leistung aus der Drehzahl - ist doch gar nicht deine Art von Auto, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einem Aston Martin, der hat nicht einen eizigen Turbo - also ein Papiertiger oder wie sagst du immer... Und all zu viel Hubraum hat er auch nicht, also holt er die Leistung aus der Drehzahl - ist doch gar nicht deine Art von Auto, oder?


 
Naja, 4,7 Liter Hubraum ist jetzt nicht gerade eine Luftpumpe wie ein Honda Civic.
Entsprechend drückt er auch untenrum ganz gut.
Abgesehen davon das ein AM sich für mich an keine "Regel" halten muss. Ist schliesslich kein daily Driver.


----------



## Zoon (7. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYitoqKTdIE


----------



## Freeak (7. September 2011)

Also entweder hat er zu Schlüss nicht richtig Gasgegeben, oder die Kiste war gedrosselt, den von der V-Max her Schafft der Lexus LFA 325 Km/h. Keinen Plan weswegen der keine 6er Zeit gefahren ist, mit der Kiste auf jeden fall Schaffbar.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, 4,7 Liter Hubraum ist jetzt nicht gerade eine Luftpumpe wie ein Honda Civic.


 
Jetzt hast du aber so richtig ins Wespennest gestochen: Honda baut so ziemlich die besten Motoren der Welt und nicht nur für Autos, sondern so ziemlich für alles, was einen Motor hat. Und gerade bei hochtourigen Saugern macht Honda keiner so schnell was vor.

Luftpumpe sagst du? Nun ja, so eine Luftpumpe hatte ich 2 Jahre lang gefahren: Einen Civic Type R (EP3). 2l Sauger mit schlappen 196NM, aber knapp 8500rpm Drehzahl, 200PS. Die ganzen GTIs habe ich damit in Grund und Boden gefahren. Der 6er GTI hat 10PS mehr und ah so wichtigen Turbo und ist trotzdem voll abgekackt gegen den Civic. Und du mit deinem TT hättest gegen den Type R auch kein Land gesehen, so wie viele Andere. Mein aktuelles Auto hat fast 3x mehr Hubraum und Drehmoment (ok wiegt auch 600kg mehr), ist aber trotzdem nicht wesentlich schneller. So einen Civic darfst du nicht unterschätzen, sonst guckst du ganz schnell in die (Auspuff) Röhre. Nächstes Jahr kommt der neue Civic und 2 Jahre später auch (hoffentlich) der neue Type R. Wenn Honda der Tradizion treu bleibt und dem Downsizingturbogurkentrend nicht folgt werde ich mir sicher wieder einen holen.


----------



## roadgecko (7. September 2011)

Also in meinem ersten Auto habe ich auch einen Motor der mit von Honda entwickelt wurde, und ich kenn nicht viele Autos die mit 115ps eingetragene 198km/h vmax haben. Bin recht zufrieden, allerdings kommt nach der Lehre natürlich etwas größeres


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also in meinem ersten Auto habe ich auch einen Motor der mit von Honda entwickelt wurde, und ich kenn nicht viele Autos die mit 115ps eingetragene 198km/h vmax haben.



Eigentlich viele, ich hatte einen Mondeo mit 125PS, der hatte 205 eigetragen, aber das geile an Honda ist, das die eingetragene Höchstgeschwindigkeit bei weitem übertroffen wird, zumindestens bei Autos mit echten Vtec-Motoren.


----------



## Adrenalize (7. September 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Also entweder hat er zu Schlüss nicht richtig Gasgegeben, oder die Kiste war gedrosselt, den von der V-Max her Schafft der Lexus LFA 325 Km/h. Keinen Plan weswegen der keine 6er Zeit gefahren ist, mit der Kiste auf jeden fall Schaffbar.


Vielleicht haben sie an der Übersetzung was verändert? Die Schleife hat sehr viele Kurven, da ist Vmax eher zweitranging. Die Zeit verliert man wenn dann in bzw. nach den Kurven, wenn man nicht genug Beschleunigung oder Traktion hat.


----------



## roadgecko (7. September 2011)

Wenn ich mir so teilweise die neuen Autos angucke, die holen die selbe Leistung aus weniger Hubraum. Das kann auch gut ein Grud für die schlechtere Leistungsentfaltung sein. Wie man so schön sagt "Hubraum ist..." natürlich ist ein Turbo auch was schönes.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du aber so richtig ins Wespennest gestochen: Honda baut so ziemlich die besten Motoren der Welt und nicht nur für Autos, sondern so ziemlich für alles, was einen Motor hat. Und gerade bei hochtourigen Saugern macht Honda keiner so schnell was vor.
> 
> Luftpumpe sagst du? Nun ja, so eine Luftpumpe hatte ich 2 Jahre lang gefahren: Einen Civic Type R (EP3). 2l Sauger mit schlappen 196NM, aber knapp 8500rpm Drehzahl, 200PS. Die ganzen GTIs habe ich damit in Grund und Boden gefahren. Der 6er GTI hat 10PS mehr und ah so wichtigen Turbo und ist trotzdem voll abgekackt gegen den Civic. Und du mit deinem TT hättest gegen den Type R auch kein Land gesehen, so wie viele Andere. Mein aktuelles Auto hat fast 3x mehr Hubraum und Drehmoment (ok wiegt auch 600kg mehr), ist aber trotzdem nicht wesentlich schneller. So einen Civic darfst du nicht unterschätzen, sonst guckst du ganz schnell in die (Auspuff) Röhre. Nächstes Jahr kommt der neue Civic und 2 Jahre später auch (hoffentlich) der neue Type R. Wenn Honda der Tradizion treu bleibt und dem Downsizingturbogurkentrend nicht folgt werde ich mir sicher wieder einen holen.


 
Du bist mir ja einer. Die 2 Liter Luftpumpen von Honda sehen kein Tageslicht gegen eine aktuellen RICHTIGEN 2 Liter Motor. 
Kannst dir ja anhand der Drehmoment-/ Leistungskurve mal schön ausrechnen wo er gegen einen ordentlichen Motor abkackt  .
Dem aktuellen Type R nehme ich auf 180 km/h 5 Sekunden ab. Auf 200 gehts schon böse Richtung 10 Sekunden Differenz. Selbst der gedrosselte 2 Liter Turbo im GTi ist immernoch über 3 Sekunden schneller auf 180.
So leid es mir für alle Hondafahrer tut, aber der letzte "technologische" Schritt bei Honda war igendwann zwischen 1990 und '92. Insofern ist mit sowas gegen ein modernes Auto kein Stich zu machen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2011)

Ja, weil sie ja alle den Turbos haben. Mir egal wieviele Vorteile der Turbo hat, für mich ist ein Turbo nicht mehr als unnötige Fehlerquelle.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, weil sie ja alle den Turbos haben. Mir egal wieviele Vorteile der Turbo hat, für mich ist ein Turbo nicht mehr als unnötige Fehlerquelle.


 
Naja, von meinen 12 Autos hatten 7 Turbo Aufladung. Aber Probleme hatte ich damit noch nie. Im übrigen ist der Verschleißverursacher Nr. 1 die hohe Drehzahl, da dadurch alle Komponenten sinnlos belastet werden.

Aber wie auch immer. Für mich gilt: "Entscheidend ist was hinten rauskommt". Und wenn so eine 2 Liter Flachzange durchbeschleunigt wie ein 1.2 TSi. Dann ist es meintewegen für dich OK. Ich würde dafür keine Zweieurofuffzig ausgeben.

Selbst der 5 Liter V10 Drehzahlmotor im M5 hat mehr Show als Leistung gebracht. Infsofern kann mich persönlich das Konzept der Hochdrehzahl null überzeugen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du bist mir ja einer. Die 2 Liter Luftpumpen von Honda sehen kein Tageslicht gegen eine aktuellen RICHTIGEN 2 Liter Motor.
> Kannst dir ja anhand der Drehmoment-/ Leistungskurve mal schön ausrechnen wo er gegen einen ordentlichen Motor abkackt  ..


 
Zeig mir doch mal diese Kurven.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dem aktuellen Type R nehme ich auf 180 km/h 5 Sekunden ab. Auf 200 gehts schon böse Richtung 10 Sekunden Differenz. Selbst der gedrosselte 2 Liter Turbo im GTi ist immernoch über 3 Sekunden schneller auf 180.


 

Den aktuellen Type R (und das ist der FN2 und nicht der EP3) hat Honda wegen dem Versuch eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu bauen, also ein Auto zu bauen, dass alles kann, aber nichts richtig, sowie die ganzen GTIs, ziemlich versaut. Ich hatte den EP3, nicht den FN2 und zwar bis Mitte April dieses Jahres. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der 6er GTI (loser) einen aktuellen Motor hat. Dem EP3 nimmst du gar nichts ab, weder auf der AB noch sonst wo. Du erreichst nicht mal den Topspeed vom EP3.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So leid es mir für alle Hondafahrer tut, aber der letzte "technologische" Schritt bei Honda war igendwann zwischen 1990 und '92. Insofern ist mit sowas gegen ein modernes Auto kein Stich zu machen.


 
Dieser Schritt hat auch lange gereicht. EP3 kam 2001 auf den Markt, da hatte weder VW noch Audi noch sonst wer in der Klasse was entgegen zu setzen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wenn so eine 2 Liter Flachzange durchbeschleunigt wie ein 1.2 TSi.


 
Darüber kann ich nur, denn dem ist definitiv nicht so.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Selbst der 5 Liter V10 Drehzahlmotor im M5 hat mehr Show als Leistung gebracht. Infsofern kann mich persönlich das Konzept der Hochdrehzahl null überzeugen.


 
Das Hochdrehzahlkonzept ist stets dafür da gewesen um Spaß zu haben und nicht um darüber Kopf zu zerbrechen, was hinten rauskommt. Doch Leute wie du versuchen damit dauernd "einen Wohmobil zu ziehen", falls du verstehst? Wenn du hohe Drehzahlen nicht magst, dann fahr halt Turbo, aber ich hoffe, dass deine "Gemeinde" nicht dafür sorgt, dass alle Sauger ganz verschwinden, zumindestens bis Elektroautos ausgereift sind. Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch mal diese Kurven.



Ich sag nur 350 Nm von 1.600 Upm bis 4.200 Upm, 155 kW von 4.300 Upm bis 6.000 Upm.
Und jetzt rechne mal schön nach wieviel Leistung bei welcher Drehzahl anliegt  .
Zum Vergleich der alte Honda hat 196 Nm bei 5.900 Upm. Rechnen wir mal fix nach was da rauskommt... Oha, das sind 121 kW bei eben diesen 5.900 Upm, vorher weniger, am Zenit (7.400 Upm) sind es 147 kW. Insofern dürfte klar sein warum er schlechter beschleunigt, da über das gesamte Drehzahlband weniger Leistung anliegt. Untenrum dramatisch weniger, wobei untenrum bis 5.900 bedeutet, obenrum ein wenig weniger.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Den aktuellen Type R (und das ist der FN2 und nicht der EP3) hat Honda wegen dem Versuch eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu bauen, also ein Auto zu bauen, dass alles kann, aber nichts richtig, sowie die ganzen GTIs, ziemlich versaut. Ich hatte den EP3, nicht den FN2 und zwar bis Mitte April dieses Jahres. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der 6er GTI (loser) einen aktuellen Motor hat. Dem EP3 nimmst du gar nichts ab, weder auf der AB noch sonst wo. Du erreichst nicht mal den Topspeed vom EP3.



Der 6er GTi bekommt nicht den aktuellen Zylinderkopf, welcher 25% mehr Drehmoment bringt.
Hmm, dass soll wohl ein Scherz sein mit der VMax. Die liegt bei meinem Roadster 7 km/h höher und beim Coupé 10 km/h höher.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dieser Schritt hat auch lange gereicht. EP3 kam 2001 auf den Markt, da hatte weder VW noch Audi noch sonst wer in der Klasse was entgegen zu setzen.



Naja, mein 2000er TT, mit dem 1,8er Motor (165 kW) hat mit den Hondas den Boden aufgewischt, womöglich auch weil er 25 PS mehr hatte  .



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das Hochdrehzahlkonzept ist stets dafür da gewesen um Spaß zu haben und nicht um darüber Kopf zu zerbrechen, was hinten rauskommt. Doch Leute wie du versuchen damit dauernd "einen Wohmobil zu ziehen", falls du verstehst? Wenn du hohe Drehzahlen nicht magst, dann fahr halt Turbo, aber ich hoffe, dass deine "Gemeinde" nicht dafür sorgt, dass alle Sauger ganz verschwinden, zumindestens bis Elektroautos ausgereift sind. Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.


 
Schau dir die aktuellen Palletten der Hersteller an, dann wirst du feststellen das es bei allen Großserienherstellern eine gewisse "Tendenz" zur Turbo Direkt Einspritzung gibt. Insofern sehe ich die kleinen Luftpumpen aussterben.
Das Elektroauto ist ca. 30 Jahre länger am Markt als der Verbrenner aber einen echten Vorsprung konnten sie in den letzten ~ 150 Jahren noch nicht rausschlagen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 350 Nm von 1.600 Upm bis 4.200 Upm, 155 kW von 4.300 Upm bis 6.000 Upm.
> Und jetzt rechne mal schön nach wieviel Leistung bei welcher Drehzahl anliegt  .
> Zum Vergleich der alte Honda hat 196 Nm bei 5.900 Upm. Rechnen wir mal fix nach was da rauskommt... Oha, das sind 121 kW bei eben diesen 5.900 Upm, vorher weniger, am Zenit (7.400 Upm) sind es 147 kW. Insofern dürfte klar sein warum er schlechter beschleunigt, da über das gesamte Drehzahlband weniger Leistung anliegt. Untenrum dramatisch weniger, wobei untenrum bis 5.900 bedeutet, obenrum ein wenig weniger.


 
Ich weiß ganz ausgezeichnet wie man sowas rechnet, aber mal wieder vergisst du, dass die Kurbelwelle nicht direkt an die Antriebsräder geht. Da gibts noch was dazwischen, dass Übersetzungverhältnisse hat. Wenn der TR über 25% mehr Drehzahl hat, dann kann man sein Übersetzungsfaktor um über 25% erhöhen. Was beschleunigt den Wagen Kurbelwelle oder das Rad? Weiterhin du beschleunigst nur im ersten Gang über das ganze Drehzahlbereich. In deinem TT schaltest du immer da, wo du keinen maximalen M mehr hast, beim TR dagegen genau anders herum. Beim TR muss man ganz einfach gut schalten üben - das wars.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der 6er GTi bekommt nicht den aktuellen Zylinderkopf, welcher 25% mehr Drehmoment bringt. Hmm, dass soll wohl ein Scherz sein mit der VMax. Die liegt bei meinem Roadster 7 km/h höher und beim Coupé 10 km/h höher.


 
Die offiziellien 235km/h übertrifft Type R um mehr als 10km/h, ich hatte den bei 255km/h (Tacho). Real warens über 245km/h (GPS, exakten Wert weiß ich net mehr). Was jedoch sehr viel Einfluss darauf hatte, war die Lufttemperatur: Im Sommer bei 70°C Fahrbahntemperatur war das nicht möglich, aber mittlerweile ist das kein Problem, denn wan gibts schon in Deutschland Sommer.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, mein 2000er TT, mit dem 1,8er Motor (165 kW) hat mit den Hondas den Boden aufgewischt, womöglich auch weil er 25 PS mehr hatte  .


 

TT - ist nicht die selbe Klasse, außerdem kenne ich den 1.8 ganz gut, ein Kamerad bei BW hatte den, das ding ging nicht so toll. Und wenn ich es nicht gerade richtig in Errinerung habe, sind diese 1.8er reihenweise verreckt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schau dir die aktuellen Palletten der Hersteller an, dann wirst du feststellen das es bei allen Großserienherstellern eine gewisse "Tendenz" zur Turbo Direkt Einspritzung gibt. Insofern sehe ich die kleinen Luftpumpen aussterben.
> Das Elektroauto ist ca. 30 Jahre länger am Markt als der Verbrenner aber einen echten Vorsprung konnten sie in den letzten ~ 150 Jahren noch nicht rausschlagen.


 
Nicht der Antrieb ist das Problem, sondern die Energiequelle.


----------



## Hatschi (8. September 2011)

Hi
Ich sah grad das ihr meint ein LFA schafft 6min und bisschen mehr Wtf!
Habt ihr das 24h Rennen mitverfolgt?
Naja egal für mich sind aber im Moment keine richtigen Autos ich hab meinen 100ps Polo und gut ist, selbst das Auto von meinen Vater find ich schon fast übertrieben. 
Ich durfte schon viel fahren aber hm ich weis nicht, es ist alles schön und gut aber was ist wenn ich sowas jeden Tag hätte? Da wäre so ein dickes Auto ja nichts besonderes mehr. 
Ab und zu sind mir Bodenständig Autos umso einiges lieber. 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ganz ausgezeichnet wie man sowas rechnet, aber mal wieder vergisst du, dass die Kurbelwelle nicht direkt an die Antriebsräder geht. Da gibts noch was dazwischen, dass Übersetzungverhältnisse hat. Wenn der TR über 25% mehr Drehzahl hat, dann kann man sein Übersetzungsfaktor um über 25% erhöhen. Was beschleunigt den Wagen Kurbelwelle oder das Rad? Weiterhin du beschleunigst nur im ersten Gang über das ganze Drehzahlbereich. In deinem TT schaltest du immer da, wo du keinen maximalen M mehr hast, beim TR dagegen genau anders herum. Beim TR muss man ganz einfach gut schalten üben - das wars.



OK. Wieso beschleunigt dann der TT fast 10 Sekunden schneller auf 200 obwohl Gewicht und Leistung so dicht beisamen sind? Ich würde sagen weil permanent mehr Leistung ans Rad kommt. Und vor allen Dingen trotz schalten man schön im Leistungszenit bleiben kann. Durch das für den Hubraum relativ hohe Drehmoment ist auch eine entsprechend lange Übersetzung möglich. Er läuft im 2. Gang 127 km/h im 3. über 180 km/h, d.h. bis 180 wird nur zweimal geschaltet.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die offiziellien 235km/h übertrifft Type R um mehr als 10km/h, ich hatte den bei 255km/h (Tacho). Real warens über 245km/h (GPS, exakten Wert weiß ich net mehr). Was jedoch sehr viel Einfluss darauf hatte, war die Lufttemperatur: Im Sommer bei 70°C Fahrbahntemperatur war das nicht möglich, aber mittlerweile ist das kein Problem, denn wan gibts schon in Deutschland Sommer.



Mein Ur-TT lief auch auf dem Tacho 260, dann war die Nadel am Anschlag und die Drehzahl stieg weiter. Insofern würde ich da nicht viel drauf geben.
Und mit GPS meinst du hoffentlich ein geeichtes Messgerät und nicht zufällig ein Navi oder Handy? Die haben nämlich eine Toleranz von etwa 5%.
 Selbst bei einem so teurem Auto wie dem M5 war es möglich Tacho 330 zu fahren obwohl er definitiv bei 305 zu macht. Bringt zwar nichts aber es freut die Owner.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> TT - ist nicht die selbe Klasse, außerdem kenne ich den 1.8 ganz gut, ein Kamerad bei BW hatte den, das ding ging nicht so toll. Und wenn ich es nicht gerade richtig in Errinerung habe, sind diese 1.8er reihenweise verreckt.



Naja in Relation zu den Verkaufszahlen halte ich das mal für ein Ammenmärchen um sich seinene eigenen "Schrott" schön zu saufen. Ich hatte keine Probleme obwohl ich 2 Fahrzeuge mit diesem Motor hatte.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2011)

Also zum Thema TT gegen Civic: Laut zahlreichen Videos auf You Tube kann ich der aktuelle TT Roadster nur 2- max. 3 Sekunden vom EP3 auf 200km/h absetzen.

Soviel dazu...

PS: IT, dass dein TT im 2. Gang 130 fährt kann ich nicht glauben, es sei denn, du hast ein komplett anderes Getriebe als die TTs im www.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Also zum Thema TT gegen Civic: Laut zahlreichen Videos auf You Tube kann ich der aktuelle TT Roadster nur 2- max. 3 Sekunden vom EP3 auf 200km/h absetzen.
> 
> Soviel dazu...


 
Was womöglich daran liegt das man in fast allen Videos den Pre-Facelift TT mit dem alten, schrottigen GTi Motor sieht.

Soviel dazu...


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2011)

Wielange braucht dein TT denn auf 200? Woher nimmst du die Messwerte?
Gruß

Edit: So, habs gefunden:
TT=25,4 Sek auf 200 http://www.zeperfs.com/fiche3408-audi-tt-2-0-tfsi.htm
Civic=29,6 sek auf 200 http://www.zeperfs.com/fiche175-honda-civic-type-r-ep3.htm
Also ~5 Sekunden, nix mit "richtung 10" 
Anzumerken ist auch, das der Abstand bei 160 nur 1 Sekunde beträgt.


----------



## Lolm@n (8. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wielange braucht dein TT denn auf 200? Woher nimmst du die Messwerte?
> Gruß
> 
> Edit: So, habs gefunden:
> ...


 
und immer dran denken bei manuellen Autos kann ein guter fahrer einiges rausholen


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2011)

Gerade bei Hochdrehzahlmotoren


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Edit: So, habs gefunden:
> TT=25,4 Sek auf 200 Audi TT 2.0 TFSI 211 ch - Fiche technique & performances
> Civic=29,6 sek auf 200 Honda Civic Type R (EP3) 200 ch - Fiche technique & performances
> Also ~5 Sekunden, nix mit "richtung 10"
> Anzumerken ist auch, das der Abstand bei 160 nur 1 Sekunde beträgt.


 
In der SA kam der Civic bei weitem nicht so gut weg, dafür aber der TT umso besser.

Die erste Sekunde nimmt der TT bis 100 weg, die 2. bei 160, bis 180 sinds über 4 Sekunden, usw.... .

Zum Thema Hochdrehzahl. Mein Motor definiert sich zwar nicht über das Drehvermögen aber auch er macht erst bei 7.000 Upm zu.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. September 2011)

Ist doch egal, wie es in der Sport Auto ausging.
Meine geposteten Links beruhen immerhin auf mindestens 3 Quellen, welche als Durchschnittswert genommen werden. Das ist denke ich weitaus zuverlässiger 
Und 7000 u/min zu 8200U/min ist ne großer Unterschied.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Meine geposteten Links beruhen immerhin auf mindestens 3 Quellen, welche als Durchschnittswert genommen werden. Das ist denke ich weitaus zuverlässiger
> Und 7000 u/min zu 8200U/min ist ne großer Unterschied.


 
Und 350 Nm ist das Gleiche wie 196 Nm?
Er kann 17% höher drehen, meiner hat ~ 79% mehr Drehmoment. Muss man halt abwägen was man lieber mag.

Für mich ist es egal. Der TT ist verkauft. Der S5 in der Pipline. Also heißt es im neuen Jahr 440 Nm statt 350 Nm, 7.200 Upm statt 7.000 Upm und 333 PS anstatt 211 PS.
Alles wird gut  .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. September 2011)

@ITpassion-de

Es ist natürlich nicht unmöglich mit dem TT 10s Vorsprung zum TR rauszufahren, eigentlich sogar einfach, denn solche Autos wie TR können nicht automatisch von jedem Vollpfosten ausgefahren werden.

Wenn du dir ein Paar mehr dieser Videos anschaust, dann wirst du feststellen, dass es solche und solche gibt: In den einen geht der TR in 21s auf 200km/h, in den anderen in 30s, das gleiche gilt für deinen TT. Es macht aber keinen Sinn sich darauf zu verlassen, da du bei keinen weißt, unter welchen Umständen diese entstanden sind. Weiterhin habe ich kein einziges Video gefunden, wo dein TT-Model gegen TR EP3 fährt, sondern nur ein Paar, wo der FN2 im Spiel ist. Nichtdestotrotz taugen diese Videos um zu sehen bis wohin welcher Gang reicht. Dein TT fährt gerade mal 130-140km/h im 3en. Wie du 127km/h im 2en geschafft haben willst, ist mir ein Rätsel. War wohl mal wieder das falsche Pre-facelift-Model, was.

Das GPS-Gerät, dass ich benutzt habe war selbst verständlich nicht geeicht - woher soll ich sowas haben?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und 350 Nm ist das Gleiche wie 196 Nm?
> Er kann 17% höher drehen, meiner hat ~ 79% mehr Drehmoment.



Na ja, ein wenig verrechnet, aber was solls.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also heißt es im neuen Jahr 440 Nm statt 350 Nm, 7.200 Upm statt 7.000 Upm und 333 PS anstatt 211 PS.



Dann mal ein Rennen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dein TT fährt gerade mal 130-140km/h im 3en. Wie du 127km/h im 2en geschafft haben willst, ist mir ein Rätsel. War wohl mal wieder das falsche Pre-facelift-Model, was.



Pre Facelift ist relativ leicht zu erkennen, von aussen an den nicht umrandeten Nebelscheinwerfern (es gibt noch mehr Details, das ist aber das Einfachste), von innen am Lenkrad (Aluring) und natürlich am FIS (alt = rot, neu = weiß).
Hier mal ein kleines Video welches ich (einhändig) gedreht habe um den 2. Gang mal zu demonstrieren, es würde auch mehr gehen, dafür hätte ich aber einen "Assistent" gebraucht (übrigens erkennt man auch schön den Aluring vom Facelift am Lenkrad, aber das nur am Rande):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uzyyzs20BV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das GPS-Gerät, dass ich benutzt habe war selbst verständlich nicht geeicht - woher soll ich sowas haben?


 
Das weiß ich nicht, bzw. so teuer ist wenigstens als Notlösung, eine Driftbox auch wieder nicht. Aber wenns nur ein Handy oder Klebenavi war, dann ist die Erwähnung des GPS schon fast ein Bluff  .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. September 2011)

Wieviel wiegt der neue S5?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt der neue S5?



Knapp 2 Tonnen. Trotzdem geht die wilde Fuhre unter 20 Sekunden auf 200  .

Nur für DICH habe ich eben nochmal schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht.
So sieht das Leaving Home "Gesicht" beim Facelift aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sehen immerhin 126 km/h im 2. Gang aus (im FIS steht der aktuelle Gang links unten):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens geht der 3. bis wenigstens Tempo 182 km/h, war mir aber dann doch ein wenig zu gefährlich das zu fotografieren.


----------



## roadgecko (8. September 2011)

Das nenn ich Elastizität. Ich war heute beim Zoll und hab mein Tempomat bzw. Lenkrad abgeholt. Alles neu und Original, allerdings ist die Wickelfeder für Modelle ohne ESP ausgelegt und so heist es morgen ab zum Händler.

Dann sollte alles Perfekt und vorallem 100 % Original sein. Ich steh nicht so auf Gebastel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich nicht unmöglich mit dem TT 10s Vorsprung zum TR rauszufahren, eigentlich sogar einfach, denn solche Autos wie TR können nicht automatisch von jedem Vollpfosten ausgefahren werden.



Ist eigentlich genau umgekehrt, sprich für Vollpfosten ist es eigentlich einfacher mit möglichst wenig Leistung am Rad anzufahren, da man dann mehr Traktion hat.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Na ja, ein wenig verrechnet, aber was solls.



Eingentlich nicht.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dann mal ein Rennen?


 
Gegen was?


----------



## 8800 GT (9. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich genau umgekehrt, sprich für Vollpfosten ist es eigentlich einfacher mit möglichst wenig Leistung am Rad anzufahren, da man dann mehr Traktion hat.


 Naja, beim Civic musst du immer den perfekten Schaltpunkt erwischen, damit er im optimalen Leistungsbereich bleibt. Beim TT hast du da ein bisschen spiel


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Naja, beim Civic musst du immer den perfekten Schaltpunkt erwischen, damit er im optimalen Leistungsbereich bleibt. Beim TT hast du da ein bisschen spiel


 
Eigentlich nicht. Da der TT die 255er Vorderreifen überfällt, als gäb's kein Morgen mehr.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. September 2011)

> Eigentlich nicht. Da der TT die 255er Vorderreifen überfällt, als gäb's kein Morgen mehr.


 und wen du breitreifen benutzt hättest?

was kostet eigentlich ein s5 im monat?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. September 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> und wen du breitreifen benutzt hättest?



Die 255er waren werksseitig drauf, mehr ist auch nicht zugelassen.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> was kostet eigentlich ein s5 im monat?


 
Was meinst du? Versicherung?
Falls du das Kaufen meinst das sieht eher so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (9. September 2011)

Zahlst du bar?!


----------



## Lolm@n (9. September 2011)

wer nicht


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2011)

Ich denke er meint Leasing. Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich finde 62k für so ein Auto mit der Ausstattung gehen in Ordnung und sind nicht (besonders) überteuert wie bei viele Andere. Für wieviel verkaufst du eigendlich deinen alten TT und was denkst du muss man für einen guten gebrauchten TT ab Baujahr 2006 mit 200 PS (egal Diesel oder Benzin) in etwa hinblättern. In ein paar Monaten werd ich wohl ein Auto brauchen und von er Größe her wäre ein TT optimal.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. September 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint Leasing. Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich finde 62k für so ein Auto mit der Ausstattung gehen in Ordnung und sind nicht (besonders) überteuert wie bei viele Andere. Für wieviel verkaufst du eigendlich deinen alten TT und was denkst du muss man für einen guten gebrauchten TT ab Baujahr 2006 mit 200 PS (egal Diesel oder Benzin) in etwa hinblättern. In ein paar Monaten werd ich wohl ein Auto brauchen und von er Größe her wäre ein TT optimal.


 
Ich lease nicht. Einmal und nie wieder.
Der TT wird mir für 35k von meinen Händler abgekauft, sprich in Zahlung genommen.
TTs der 2. Generation werden für um die 20k gehandelt. Ich persönlich war aber vom ersten 2 Liter Turbo nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Falls du meinen nehmen würdest würde ich dir noch ein paar Tausend entgegen kommen  .


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2011)

Nö ist mit bissl zu teuer  Aber bei mobile.de gibts für ~20k schon schöne Modelle auch wenn sie nicht die aktuelle Serie ist.

Wieso kein Leasing? Wenn dein TT nach 1 Jahr von schätzungsweise 50k auf 35k gefallen ist wäre doch Leasing rentabler oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. September 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso kein Leasing? Wenn dein TT nach 1 Jahr von schätzungsweise 50k auf 35k gefallen ist wäre doch Leasing rentabler oder?


 
Leasing ist mir zu gefährlich. Mein erster Neuwagen war damals geleast, ein bekloppter LKW Fahrer fährt in den Wagen welcher auf einem ausgewiesen Parkplatz am Straßenrand steht rein. Totalschaden. Das Ende vom Lied war das ich 10.000,- DM Vertragsstrafe wegen nichterfüllens des Vertrags zahlen musste.

Ausserdem ist Leasing Miete, da habe ich nie das Gefühl, dass es mein Auto ist. 

Insofern kaufe ich alle 12 bis 18 Monate was Neues und kompensiere einen großen Teil des Verlusts über die Sonderkonditionen die ich über meinen Vater bekomme. So bleibt alles im mehr oder weniger locker bezahlbaren Rahmen. 
Vielleicht gefällt mir ja der S5 so gut das ich ihn ein weniger länger behalte, dann relativiert sich der "Verlust" umso mehr.


----------



## rübezahl (10. September 2011)

im augenblick n 

3er e46 bmw limousine facelift. 320i 2,2liter R6 Motor. (80.000 orig. tachostand ^.^), silbergrau metallic komplett lackiert, kein plastikschwarz bis auf säule an der seite und n paar chromzierleisten (farbe wie die 7er damals oft hatten).

und dann noch nen

peugeot 207 tendance 90 irgendwas (fährt überwiegend freundin).

vielleicht wieder n alten 5er für winter, mal gucken.


----------



## Hatschi (10. September 2011)

Hab den neuen Audi A8 geshen hm sieht ma richtig edel aus und hebt sich wieder von A4 und A6 ab durch die Front und die untere Heckpartie


----------



## Whoosaa (10. September 2011)

Der fährt doch schon seit Monaten rum..


----------



## Hatschi (10. September 2011)

ehm MIST wieso hab ich den bisher nicht geshen/verpasst 
schon der hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (10. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr eig. vom neuen Kia Rio? Also mit dem 1.4 CRDi.


----------



## Hatschi (10. September 2011)

Um es mit einem Smilie auszudrücken .
Kia war noch nie mein Fall lieber was gebrauchtes und gutes als KIA.

Zum Thema Neuwagen, nichts ist unrentabler als ein Neuwagen.


----------



## nyso (10. September 2011)

Kia interessiert mich halt wegen den 7 Jahren Garantie.

Lieber einen Kia mit 7 Jahren als Neuwagen, als einen gleichteuren 3 Jahre alten Golf, der langsam seine ersten teuren Macken bekommt


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Um es mit einem Smilie auszudrücken .
> Kia war noch nie mein Fall lieber was gebrauchtes und gutes als KIA.



Das Gleiche habe ich auch gedacht  .



Hatschi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Neuwagen, nichts ist unrentabler als ein Neuwagen.


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Kauf dir ein neues Sofa verkauf es nach 3 Monaten, das ist Wertverlust. Im übrigen ist es bei fast allen Produkten so, dass die gebrauchte Variante deutlich billiger ist, sprich das Neuteil seinen Wert verloren hat. Aber wer halt den Genuß des Neuen möchte muss auch mit den Kosten leben können.


----------



## Hatschi (10. September 2011)

Es besteht halt die Frage aber bei diesen sagenumwognen 7Jahren Garantie worauf gilt die?!

Wenn du z.B. bei nem Audi RS3 nach 5Monaten Getriebe schaden hast hilft dir Audi nur weiter durch ne teure Reparatur, trotz Mobilitätsgarantie


----------



## Hatschi (10. September 2011)

> Das stimmt so nicht. Kauf dir ein neues Sofa verkauf es nach 3 Monaten, das ist Wertverlust. Im übrigen ist es bei fast allen Produkten so, dass die gebrauchte Variante deutlich billiger ist, sprich das Neuteil seinen Wert verloren hat. Aber wer halt den Genuß des Neuen möchte muss auch mit den Kosten leben können.


.




Hm ja gut zu einem magst du recht haben doch ein Sofa behälst deutlich länger als ein Auto du kaufst ja nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Sofa oder?
Kleidung ist will ka kaum jemand mehr ausser es steht Hermes drauf oder ähnliches, aber über Kleidung mach ich mir recht wenig Sorgen wenn sie nicht passt schenk meine Eltern die Kleidung bedürftigen Kindern.

Sry wegen Doppelpost

Naja aber da denk viele anders und es kommt auf das Haus und die Erziehung an.


----------



## roadgecko (10. September 2011)

Normalerweise kauft man sich ein Auto auch nicht jedes Jahr neu. Zu mindest ein großer Teil der Autofahrer. 

Aber der Wertverlust ist natürlich bei allen sachen vorhanden.


----------



## ich558 (10. September 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Hab den neuen Audi A8 geshen hm sieht ma richtig edel aus und hebt sich wieder von A4 und A6 ab durch die Front und die untere Heckpartie


 
Hab ich schon öfter gesehen aber hast recht sieht top aus- viel besser als der alte aber wenns drauf ankommen würde würde ich mich schwer tun zischen 7er und A8 zu entscheiden


----------



## Hatschi (10. September 2011)

Der Wertverlust ist ja am größten in den ersten beiden Jahren min. die Hälfte vom neu Preis.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Der Wertverlust ist ja am größten in den ersten beiden Jahren min. die Hälfte vom neu Preis.


 
Das stimmt aber für die meisten Fahrzeugkategorien nicht. Im Mittel verliert man um die 40 - 50 % in den ersten 3 Jahren.


----------



## roadgecko (10. September 2011)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Für zb. einen VW Scirocco R bezahlt man bei einem 09er Baujahr auf Autoscout weit über 20.000 €, und wenn der Neupresi bei ca. 35.000 € liegt kann das irgendwo nicht ganz hin kommen mit 2 Jahren.


----------



## ich558 (10. September 2011)

Auch es geht noch viel schlimmer als 40-50% Verlusst inheralb kürzester Zeit  Gebrauchtwagen: Die zehn größten Wertvernichter - Auto-Service - Bild.de


----------



## Woohoo (10. September 2011)

Aus dem Bild Artikel:



> Wer sich 2006 für einen neuen Lada 2110 Prima entschied, hat 8000 Euro  dafür bezahlt. Und in fünf Jahren mal eben 81,9 Prozent des Neuwertes  vernichtet. Heute bringt das russische Mauerblümchen im Händlerverkauf  nur noch 1450 Euro.


Existenzvernichtend.  
Wer will denn schon noch einen 5 Jahre alten Rover, Lada oder KIA zu einem hohen Preis kaufen. Steht doch auch nicht bei wieviel KM die auf dem Tacho haben etc.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Aus dem Bild Artikel.
> 
> Existenzvernichtend.  Wer will denn schon noch einen 5 Jahre alten Rover, Lada oder KIA zu einem hohen Preis kaufen.


 
Es gibt natürlich immer Ausreisser in beide Richtungen. Ein anderes Extrem war der Ferrari Enzo Ferrari, Neupreis ~ 600.000,- Euro. Gebrauchte werden seit jeher um einen Million Euro gehandelt.

Das ändert aber nichts daran das normale Fahrzeuge zwischen Kleinstwagen und Oberklasse eben weniger als die Hälfte in den erten 3 Jahren verlieren. Eine Klasse höher, Luxusklasse, ist es schon deutlich brutaler. Eine 3 Jahre alte S-Klasse kostet rund 35% des Neupreises. Das ist Geldvernichten für Fortgeschrittene. Aber da in solchen Preislagen primär Dienstwagen gekauft werden ist es auch wieder egal.

Wie auch immer. Wer das Auto als Hobby betrachtet sollte womöglich sein Hauptaugenmerk nicht unbedingt auf die Kosten legen, dass versaut einem nur jeden Spaß.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. September 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> ehm MIST wieso hab ich den bisher nicht geshen/verpasst
> schon der hier http://autocarsimages.com/wp-content/uploads/2012-audi-a8-2-700-4e55c9956d57a.jpg



Jop, der fährt schon seit März '10 rum.. ab jetzt Augen auf im Straßenverkehr. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon öfter gesehen aber hast recht sieht top aus- viel besser als der alte aber wenns drauf ankommen würde würde ich mich schwer tun zischen 7er und A8 zu entscheiden



Kann ich nur unterschreiben.. der 7er macht mächtig was her. Dann noch als 750xd..


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben.. der 7er macht mächtig was her. Dann noch als 750xd..


 
Ich sag's nur ungern aber es gibt keinen 750xd, die Dieselmotoren enden beim 3 Liter Diesel im 740d (oder mit x als Allradler).

Für mich persönlich ist dieser 7er nichts. Er ist so hoch das er SUVmässig auf der Straße aussieht, da finde ich ist der aktuelle 5er der bessere 7er, da er ungefähr die Ausmasse des 7er E38 hat, was dann doch eleganter wirkt. Wenn Luxusklasse dann wäre es für mich wohl der A8 mit dem großen V8 Diesel, auch wenn es eine aussterbende Rasse ist.


----------



## Hatschi (10. September 2011)

so hier mal alle Motorisierungen für den BMW 7er
BMW 7er Limousine : Technische Daten


----------



## Whoosaa (10. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sag's nur ungern aber es gibt keinen 750xd, die Dieselmotoren enden beim 3 Liter Diesel im 740d (oder mit x als Allradler).


 
Ich sag's nur ungern, aber du hast doch bestimmt auch schon vom Tri-Turbo N57 gehört?
Soll ja Mitte 2012 im 5er als M550d xDrive starten, und dann auf andere Modellreihen ausgeweitet werden, allen voran natürlich der 7er. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass er auf lange Sicht den 740d ersetzen wird - das wird sich dann zeigen.
Hier gibt's alles zum Nachlesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich sag's nur ungern, aber du hast doch bestimmt auch schon vom Tri-Turbo N57 gehört?
> Soll ja Mitte 2012 im 5er als M550d xDrive starten, und dann auf andere Modellreihen ausgeweitet werden, allen voran natürlich der 7er. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass er auf lange Sicht den 740d ersetzen wird - das wird sich dann zeigen.
> Hier gibt's alles zum Nachlesen.


 
Ich sags immernoch ungern. Aber derzeit gibt es keinen 750xd.
Vielleicht kommt er, vielleicht nicht, wer weiß. Aber per heute ist das Fahrzeug nicht existent. Somit erübrigt sich die Spekulation.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sags immernoch ungern. Aber derzeit gibt es keinen 750xd.
> Vielleicht kommt er, vielleicht nicht, wer weiß. Aber per heute ist das Fahrzeug nicht existent. Somit erübrigt sich die Spekulation.


 
Ich sag's genauso ungern (). Er kommt.
Wäre ja auch bescheuert, den Motor nicht ebenfalls im 7er anzubieten - geringer Verbrauch bei sehr guten Fahrleistungen in einer Oberklasselimousine. 

Und der Spekulations-Satz ist ja wohl der größte Unfug - sollen wir uns nur über Tatsachen unterhalten? Wäre ja eine langweilige Welt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (10. September 2011)

Heute ist ja richtiges ausfahr-Wetter. Erst einen Shelby Cobra und dann einen Lotus Exige (?) gesehen


----------



## ich558 (10. September 2011)

Du hast im Ernst die Cobra gesehen? Das ist doch das schlecht verarbeitete 1200 Cart oder?


----------



## Lolm@n (10. September 2011)

Der Shelby Cobra Concept wäre nice wenn er mal raus kommen sollte 

@IT wegen dem Leasing sehe ich genau so weil schlussendlich ist man eh schlechter als mit dem Barkauf dran... ausser man wechselt das Auto min ein mal Jährlich 
Mal ne Frage wie viel wäre der M5 gewesen der du Probe gefahren bist?


----------



## roadgecko (10. September 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du hast im Ernst die Cobra gesehen? Das ist doch das schlecht verarbeitete 1200 Cart oder?


 
Die normale Shelby Cobra nicht die mit 1200ps 

Jeden Freitag ist bei uns in der nähe ein US-Car treffen vielleicht ist die ja dort zu sehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie viel wäre der M5 gewesen der du Probe gefahren bist?



Mit 35k bist du dabei. Aber ganz ehrlich, nach der Erfahrung wäre er mir keine 15k mehr wert gewesen.
Ich vermute das bessere Geschäft ist der 550i, zum einen gabs den auch mit Handschaltung und zum anderen ist selbst die schlechteste Automatik harmonischer als das blöde SMGIII.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit 35k bist du dabei. Aber ganz ehrlich, nach der Erfahrung wäre er mir keine 15k mehr wert gewesen.
> Ich vermute das bessere Geschäft ist der 550i, zum einen gabs den auch mit Handschaltung und zum anderen ist selbst die schlechteste Automatik harmonischer als das blöde SMGIII.


 
Oder ein US-Modell zu kaufen, die haben das Getriebe des 550i 
aber kann man mit dem smg nicht auch mit den Schaltpaddles schalten?

Nimmt mich mehr wunder da wohl jemand aus meinem näheren Umfeld ein E60 kauft, ich würde da noch eher ein CLS oder was in richtung ami kaufen 

Edit: Das image des M5 geht einfach schon mal gar nicht


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> aber kann man mit dem smg nicht auch mit den Schaltpaddles schalten?



Kann man. Aber die Kupplung wird von der Elektronik bedient wie bei einem Fahrschüler am ersten Tag.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Nimmt mich mehr wunder da wohl jemand aus meinem näheren Umfeld ein E60 kauft, ich würde da noch eher ein CLS oder was in richtung ami kaufen



Mercedes setzt bei fast allen starken Modellen auf eine Wandlerautomatik. Das wäre mir persönlich nichts. Bzw. die letzte Option auf die ich zurückgreifen würde. Amis habe ich auch schon getestet in Form vom Mustang und Camaro. Aber das geht Qualitativ gar nicht.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Edit: Das image des M5 geht einfach schon mal gar nicht


 
Wieso, keinen Migrationshintergrund  ?


----------



## Lolm@n (10. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Kann man. Aber die Kupplung wird von der Elektronik bedient wie bei einem Fahrschüler am ersten Tag.



Das ist mir klar... wie ist das eig in nem Ferrari usw. gelöst die habe alle auch keine Kupplung oder?




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mercedes setzt bei fast allen starken Modellen auf eine Wandlerautomatik. Das wäre mir persönlich nichts. Bzw. die letzte Option auf die ich zurückgreifen würde. Amis habe ich auch schon getestet in Form vom Mustang und Camaro. Aber das geht Qualitativ gar nicht.



Die sind rein aufs äusserliche bezogen und ich bin erst mit dem mercedes gefahren (ist schon ein gemütliches Auto das auch ruhig kann 55 AMG), die Amis kommen dran so bald ich weider mehr Zeit habe...




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso, keinen Migrationshintergrund  ?


 
Naja zu einem viertel bin ich noch deutscher  (Der Rest voll und ganz Schweizer )


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar... wie ist das eig in nem Ferrari usw. gelöst die habe alle auch keine Kupplung oder?



Die mit F1 Schaltung haben zwar eine Kupplung aber diese wird von einem Servomotor bedient, sprich kein Pedal.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Naja zu einem viertel bin ich noch deutscher  (Der Rest voll und ganz Schweizer )


 
Dann kannst du doch BMW fahren  .


----------



## Lolm@n (11. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Die mit F1 Schaltung haben zwar eine Kupplung aber diese wird von einem Servomotor bedient, sprich kein Pedal.
> 
> Dann kannst du doch BMW fahren  .



sprich das ist im grossen umd ganzen wie im BMW gelöst? oder wo sind die unterschiede?

Nene das lassen wir lieber


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> sprich das ist im grossen umd ganzen wie im BMW gelöst? oder wo sind die unterschiede?


 
Bei Ferrari gibt es derzeit Doppelkupplungsgetriebe und automatisierte Schaltgetriebe. Erstere können die Inkopetenz der Elektronik besser überspielen, da der Kraftfluss im Grunde immer gegeben ist. Bei der Variante mit dem automatisiertem Getriebe gibt es keine perfekte Lösung, da die Kupplung irgendwann betätigt werden muss. Aber der Fahrer hat keinen Einfluss auf das Geschehen.
Es gibt Fahrer die ohnehin nicht so toll schalten, für die ist selbst ein SMG eine Verbesserung aber für den ambitionierten Fahrer ist es immer ein Kompromiss.
Ich würde es nicht kaufen. Bzw. wenn ich immer die Wahl hätte, gäbe es für mich keine Alternative zur Handschaltung, da das die absolute Kontrolle darstellt. Leider setzen sich (aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen) die Doppelkupplungsgetriebe durch. In meinen Augen die beste Notlösung wenn es denn eine Automatik sein muss. Mich persönlich ärgert es ein wenig, da ich z.B. auf den S5 zur nächsten Saison wechsel, dort muss ich mit der Doppelkupplung leben, wenn man einen S4 bestellt, der nur eine andere Karosserievariante mit identischer Technik ist, kann man auch das manuelle Getriebe bekommen. Toll  .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. September 2011)

Hey Leute ich hab eben ein Auto gesehen von dem ich gerne den Namen wuesste. Es war ein roadster, sehr flach und die Vorderräder waren ausserhalb der Karosserie. Ein weiteres markantes Augenmerk war eine sieben im kühlergrill

Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab eben ein Auto gesehen von dem ich gerne den Namen wuesste. Es war ein roadster, sehr flach und die Vorderräder waren ausserhalb der Karosserie. Ein weiteres markantes Augenmerk war eine sieben im kühlergrill
> 
> Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.


 
Du wirst einen Super Seven gesehen haben. Bzw. einen Nachbau.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. September 2011)

jup danke!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eingentlich nicht.


 
Da wusste ich (aus deinen Bildern) noch nicht, dass deiner 1000rpm ins Rote dreht - und du wusstest nicht, dass meiner das ebenfalls tat, aber nur ca. 400rpm. Ist jetzt aber egal.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Amis habe ich auch schon getestet in Form vom Mustang und Camaro. Aber das geht Qualitativ gar nicht.


 
Die Verarbeitungsqualität kann sich mit deutschen oder japanischen Autos nicht messen und technisch sind sie auch leicht hinten, aber das sind Faktoren, die für manche Leute keine Rolle spielen. Man kann froh sein das es auch Andere gibt, die auf höchste Qualität Wert legen und für besseres Plastik so richtig Aufpreis zahlen. Das drückt die Preise für fette Ami-Karren so richtig. Einen leicht gebrauchten Camaro SS oder Challenger SRT8 bekommt man ab ca. 30-35k. Einen 300c, Magnum oder Charger gibt es gar unter 20k. Wo gibt es schon für das Geld einen vergleichbaren Audi oder BMW? Und die brutale Optik bekommt man gegen gar kein Aufpreis.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitungsqualität kann sich mit deutschen oder japanischen Autos nicht messen und technisch sind sie auch leicht hinten, aber das sind Faktoren, die für manche Leute keine Rolle spielen. Man kann froh sein das es auch Andere gibt, die auf höchste Qualität Wert legen und für besseres Plastik so richtig Aufpreis zahlen. Das drückt die Preise für fette Ami-Karren so richtig. Einen leicht gebrauchten Camaro SS oder Challenger SRT8 bekommt man ab ca. 30-35k. Einen 300c, Magnum oder Charger gibt es gar unter 20k. Wo gibt es schon für das Geld einen vergleichbaren Audi oder BMW? Und die brutale Optik bekommt man gegen gar kein Aufpreis.


 
Ein top gebrauchter BMW 550i kostet beim Händler meines Vertrauens knappe 30k, ein M5 in hardcore Zustand 35k. Beide Fahrzeuge spielen in einer Liga die man bei den Amerikanern wohl in 20 Jahren noch nicht finden wird. Insofern finde ich nicht das der 2. Hand Preis das top pro Argument für amerikanische Autos ist.
Ich sag mal so, ich würde wohl jederzeit ein amerikanisches Auto, vor allem wenn es ein Camaro SS ist, einem Japaner bevorzugen, jederzeit ein deutsches Auto vor einem Amerikanischem kaufen und am besten ein englisches Auto nehmen, wenn Geld keine Rolex spielen würde. Aber solange man im "Vernunftsbereich" zwischen 30.000 und 100.000 Euro einkauft, ist für mich ein deutsches Auto erste Wahl. 
Ob einem "brutale" Optik überhaupt einen Aufpreis wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich persönlich schäme mich schon ein bisschen dafür das die Audi S-Modelle eine 4 Rohrauspuffanlage haben. Ist irgendwie lächerlich.

Ist aber auch egal. Nicht jeder legt Wert auf durchdachte Lösungen oder top Qualität bis zur letzten Ledernaht. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Nur sollte man nicht irgendwelche lieblos zusammengeschusterten Wagen mit deutschen high Quality Produkten vergleichen, da immer die gleichen Testsieger/ Testverlierer rauskommen. 

Ich mache mal in den nächsten Woche ein paar Probefahrten in den USA mit diversen US Cars, mal schauen ob es dort was gibt was mich überzeugt.


----------



## Woohoo (13. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist aber auch egal. Nicht jeder legt Wert auf durchdachte Lösungen oder top Qualität bis zur letzten Ledernaht. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Nur sollte man nicht irgendwelche lieblos zusammengeschusterten Wagen mit deutschen high Quality Produkten vergleichen, da immer die gleichen Testsieger/ Testverlierer rauskommen.




Unverständlicherweise und unberechtigterweise wird eine solche Aussage nicht selten als Beleidigung oder als eine Art "Angriff" verstanden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. September 2011)

Mag sein, dass man das eine oder andere "Schnäpchen" unter den deutschen Autos machen kann, aber das gilt nur für den Kaufpreis. Ohne jetzt mich genau darüber zu informieren, behaupte ich einfach mal, dass ein M5 locker mal das doppelte bei der Versicherung kostet als ein Camaro, von Wartungskosten ganz zu schweigen. Einen Ami kann sich nah zu jeder Durschnittsverdiener leisten - einen M5 ganz sicher nicht.

Was Qualität betrifft, da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung und habe nie was anderes behauptet - für mich aber unwichtig.

Viel Spaß bei Probefahrten. Du kannst dann mal erzählen wie es war - wäre auch deshalb interessant, da ich eventuell in ein Paar Jahren einen Challenger oder Camaro kaufen will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2011)

Heute waren wir auf der IAA. Entsprechend haben wir fleissig fotografiert  .

Nachfolgend ein paar Bilder und ein Video + Link zu den restlichen Bildern.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FdbhsKXOdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Index of /IAA2011


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. September 2011)

Der Aventador ist echt richtig gut gelungen! Haben die den auch mal laufen lassen?
Ansonsten gibts nichts großes was mich dieses Jahr zur IAA zieht. Die dämlichen Elektroeier sinds mir nicht wert 400 km zu fahren


----------



## Woohoo (13. September 2011)

Schöne Bilder, der Alfa sieht auch recht interessant aus. Aber die hatten  bei Alfa wohl nur Geld für eine gut aussehende Messehostesse.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Der Aventador ist echt richtig gut gelungen! Haben die den auch mal laufen lassen?


 
Leider nicht. Aber wir sind mit dem Ampera, A-Klasse E-Cell, Golf Elektro, G-Klasse und Ford Focus gefahren.
Ansonsten sind Audi Mitarbeiter in deren selbstgebastelten Halle mit dem R8 GT und TTRS rumgefahren.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Der Aventador ist echt richtig gut gelungen! Haben die den auch mal laufen lassen?
> Ansonsten gibts nichts großes was mich dieses Jahr zur IAA zieht. Die dämlichen Elektroeier sinds mir nicht wert 400 km zu fahren


 
??
S6, S7, S8, Aventador, Stradale, SLS Roadster, 911, 458 Spider, FF, M5, One-77, blabla .. und du sagst es lohnt sich nicht? 
Wenn irgendwann, dann definitiv dieses Jahr - so wie *ich am 20sten*.  (Schön hervorgehoben, damit mögliche Auch-Da-Seier Bescheid wissen. )


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. September 2011)

ja klar, ein paar schöne autos sind schon dabei. Aber es sind einfach zu wenig wirkliche highlights, als dass es sich lohnen würde so weit zu fahren. Vor allem die Kärren auf die ich stehe wie Lotus, Caterham, ariel usw sind dort nicht/kaum vertreten. Außerdem gibts bei uns, nicht mal 5km weg von mir, auch genügend gute messen (Moppedmesse, Tuningworld, Modellbaumesse, Oldtimerworld etc) 
Und da die richtig teuren autos ala one77 usw eh nie angemacht werden und rumfahren, guck ich mir die leiber in berichten und heften an  Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich hier viele strassen kenne, auf denen 911 und co nichts erwähnenswertes mehr sind ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Vor allem die Kärren auf die ich stehe wie Lotus, Caterham, ariel usw sind dort nicht/kaum vertreten. Außerdem gibts bei uns, nicht mal 5km weg von mir, auch genügend gute messen (Moppedmesse, Tuningworld, Modellbaumesse, Oldtimerworld etc)


 
Lotus & Co. sind auch vertreten aber die haben ja nichts  .


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2011)

Ich bin wohl wieder 2 mal da. Einmal mit Vatern und einmal als Betriebsausflug.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

Sehr schick. 
Wie macht sich die Leistungssteigerung den so bemerkbar?
Deutlich mehr Schub in allen Lagen oder eher nach oben hinaus mehr Dampf?


----------



## 8800 GT (14. September 2011)

welche Autos kann man denn als 18 Jähriger auf der IAA Probefahren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> welche Autos kann man denn als 18 Jähriger auf der IAA Probefahren?


 
Die ferngesteuerten Modellautos.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> welche Autos kann man denn als 18 Jähriger auf der IAA Probefahren?


 
Ich hätte jetzt mal gesagt keins.
Aber ich vermute du kannst den Ford Focus mit allen Assistenzsystemen auf einem Parcour fahren, da ein Instructor auf dem Beifahrersitzt sitzt und dir sagt was du wann machen sollst.


----------



## STSLeon (14. September 2011)

Es gibt Messeevents, bei BMW dürfen ausgewählte Kunden z.B. den neuen Einser testen. Aber einfach einsteigen unf fahren ist definitiv nicht


----------



## Zoon (14. September 2011)

Wenns draußen auf der Messe so ein Geländewagenparcour gibt dann kannst du da auch mitfahren. Durchaus ein Erlebnis wenn man auch noch nen guten Fahrer erwischt der ein schön durchschüttelt.


----------



## roadgecko (14. September 2011)

Und da habe ich heute schon den nächsten Exot auf unseren Straßen gesehen. Ein Caterham (müsste ein R500 gewesen sein).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatschi (14. September 2011)

Hi

was haltet ihr von den Japanischen VIP-tunning spaß
für leute die sich darunter nix vorstellen können hier mal ein Link
Crazy Insane VIP car in Japan


----------



## Klutten (14. September 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Und da habe ich heute schon den nächsten Exot auf unseren Straßen gesehen. Ein Caterham (müsste ein R500 gewesen sein).


 
Ein Haus mit Blick auf den Pflanzgarten ...ein Traum und Wortwitz.


----------



## roadgecko (14. September 2011)

Den versteh ich nicht  ich werde aber noch ein mal überlegen


----------



## Seabound (14. September 2011)

Ich verstehs auch nicht...


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2011)

Das Bild hat roadgecko nicht gerade auf seiner Strasse gemacht sondern wohl eher bei Google gesucht.


----------



## Seabound (14. September 2011)

Ahso, klar...


----------



## roadgecko (15. September 2011)

Achsoooo DER Pflanzgarten vom Nürburgring na klar xD 

Ja das Bild habe ich nicht selber gemacht, das soll nur der Veranschaulichung dienen.


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2011)

War doch aber eigentlich klar...


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2011)

Bin zufrieden mit dem Verbrauch vom Rocco: (und ja ich muss auch mal wieder innen putzen )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fahre derzeit nur auf die Arbeit damit und mit etwas besserer Optimierung des vorausschauenden Fahrens sollte noch mehr drin sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. September 2011)

man sieht den verbrauch nicht oder ich bin blind


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2011)

Verbrauch ist 6,5 seit ich das Auto habe


----------



## Lolm@n (17. September 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Verbrauch ist 6,5 seit ich das Auto habe


 
ok, welches Model bzw version ist es und was sollte das foto oben zeigen?


----------



## Seabound (17. September 2011)

Muha, 6,5 liter? Ich bin grad im urlaub und selbst nach 650 km autobahn mit max 130 km/h sagt der bordcomputer 10,5 liter... Da geht nix


----------



## ASD_588 (17. September 2011)

> agt der bordcomputer 10,5 liter.


 du hast bestimt nen benziner.


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> ok, welches Model bzw version ist es und was sollte das foto oben zeigen?


 
VW Scirocco 1.4TSI 118KW DSG. 790km mit einem Tank.


----------



## Mosed (17. September 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> du hast bestimt nen benziner.


 
Oder einen großen Diesel. 
Wobei ein Schnitt von 10,5 L/100 km bei Autobahn 130 km/h auf einen größeren oder alten Benziner schließen lassen. Die 6,5 L von riedochs sind ja auch von einem Benziner.


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> VW Scirocco 1.4TSI 118KW DSG. 790km mit einem Tank.


 
* Wie groß ist der Tank vom Rocco (Fassungsvermögen)*

Mit den 45l im Ibi (110kW 1.4 TSI / 7 Gang DSG) komm ich im Winter auch oft auf >700km
Im Sommer sinds so im Durchschnitt ca 600-650km


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. September 2011)

Mein Pug 306 2.0 GTI6 16V 170 HP





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatschi (18. September 2011)

Hi 

Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich meinen Polo einen Audi tt 1.8t spendieren soll und wollt mal fragen ob einer was das so im überschlag kosten wird? Ich hab schon oft gesehen das es geht, hab nen Polo 6n


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Oder einen großen Diesel.
> Wobei ein Schnitt von 10,5 L/100 km bei Autobahn 130 km/h auf einen größeren oder alten Benziner schließen lassen. Die 6,5 L von riedochs sind ja auch von einem Benziner.



1,5 jahre alter 2 litermotor.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. September 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 1,5 jahre alter 2 litermotor.


 
Saugrohreinspritzer = Säufer


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Pug GTI6


----------



## moe (18. September 2011)

@Dark: Schönes Ding! Wo hast du denn die Alus her? Ich such noch welche für meinen 206er.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 1,5 jahre alter 2 litermotor.


 Da ist das schon eher krass viel. Mein 2 Liter Benziner ist 10 Jahre alt und säuft unter ähnlichen Bedingungen um die 8,5 Liter.

Oder ist das der Langzeitverbrauch?


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> * Wie groß ist der Tank vom Rocco (Fassungsvermögen)*



50 Liter gibt VW an. Getankt hatte ich 42Liter für die 790km


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist das schon eher krass viel. Mein 2 Liter Benziner ist 10 Jahre alt und säuft unter ähnlichen Bedingungen um die 8,5 Liter.
> 
> Oder ist das der Langzeitverbrauch?



Nö. Durchschnitt.

Für nen sauger mit über 200 ps  geht der verbrauch ok. Bei entsprechend sportlicher fahrweise sind auch durchschnittsverbräuche von 12 - 13 liter problemlos darstellbar.


----------



## Hai0815 (18. September 2011)

moe schrieb:


> @Dark: Schönes Ding! Wo hast du denn die Alus her? Ich such noch welche für meinen 206er.


 
ich auch - und die OZ sind schon fein


----------



## moe (18. September 2011)

Die werden aber auch dementsprechend kosten. Ich denk mal so 400-500 Lappen muss man da schon hinlegen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. September 2011)

Apropos Verbrauch:

Laut Hersteller soll der Smart Fortwo 1,0 mhd (71PS) etwa 4,5L S auf 100km verbrauchten. 
Ich komme mit einem vollen Tank (29l) allerdings auf lediglich ~400km (oder weniger) was einem Verbrauch von ~7,25L/100km gleichen würde. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Liegt das eher daran, dass der Zwerg fast ausschließlich in der Stadt bewegt wird oder ist während der Herstellermessung das Gaspedal nur mit dem kleinen Zeh berühet worden?! 
Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Fahrweise auf eine (beinahe) Verdopplung des Verbrauchs zurück zu führen ist...


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. September 2011)

Stadtverkehr schluckt natürlich schon mehr, als wenn du ihr auf der landstrasse bewegen würdest. Außerdem sind diese herstellerangaben meiner meinung nach oft stark geschönt, und haben relativ wenig mit der praxis zu tun  
Aber 7 liter ist schon ganz schön viel für son zwerg. Hast du H-schaltung oder diese dämliche automatisierte schaltung?
Also ich komme mit meinem 106er Auf so um die  6 liter, da ist stadt und landstrasse vertreten, häufig kurzstrecke um die 5-10 km. Der hat den 1.1liter mit 60 PS drin, der auch recht gut durchzieht für seine verhältnisse ^^


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2011)

Heutzutage wird sehr viel auf die EU Testzyklen optimiert. Leider zum Teil mehr als auf realen Verbrauch.

Meine Cabrios von 2000 rum konnte bzw. kann ich in der Stadt noch unter der Herstellerangabe fahren(zum Glück, beim Volvo stehen da 13,5l ).


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Stadtverkehr schluckt natürlich schon mehr, als wenn du ihr auf der landstrasse bewegen würdest. Außerdem sind diese herstellerangaben meiner meinung nach oft stark geschönt, und haben relativ wenig mit der praxis zu tun
> Aber 7 liter ist schon ganz schön viel für son zwerg. Hast du H-schaltung oder diese dämliche automatisierte schaltung?
> Also ich komme mit meinem 106er Auf so um die  6 liter, da ist stadt und landstrasse vertreten, häufig kurzstrecke um die 5-10 km. Der hat den 1.1liter mit 60 PS drin, der auch recht gut durchzieht für seine verhältnisse ^^


 

du sagst es dämliche automatisierte Schaltung.... Gefühlte Zugunterbrechung von 5sec... 
bei 50/55km/h schaltet das Ding munter zwischen dem dritten und vierten hin und her...
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Verbrauch in der Stadt auf 5,5-6L steigt aber nicht auf über 7L.


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2011)

Da war auch mal ein Artikel in der Autobild, wie schlecht der MHD beim Verbrauch abschneidet. Also weit über Werksangabe. Scheint ein generelles Problem von der Kiste zu sein. Sehr ineffizient.

Im Übrigen, nach nunmehr wieder 650 km Autobahn bin ich ausem Urlaub zurück und hab ich es nun doch geschafft, den Durchschnittsverbrauch unter 10 Liter zu drücken! Ich bin schwer begeistert...   Ging aber echt nur, weil ich nicht schneller als Tempo 130 gefahren bin...


----------



## ich558 (18. September 2011)

Geil der Tacho sieht ja aus wie Ferrari PS: Unser Q7 braucht bei 130 km/h Tempomat ca 8l vonwegen SUV und Umweltschweine


----------



## Hai0815 (18. September 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Die werden aber auch dementsprechend kosten. Ich denk mal so 400-500 Lappen muss man da schon hinlegen.


 
hmmm... naja, kommt ja auch bissel auf die Größe an... also die Superturismo GT in Schwarz (6,5 x 15") kostet 155,- Euro - das geht eigentlich noch...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. September 2011)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> hmmm... naja, kommt ja auch bissel auf die Größe an... also die Superturismo GT in Schwarz (6,5 x 15") kostet 155,- Euro - das geht eigentlich noch...


 
Gut 15" Zoll Felgen machen auch nichts her


----------



## Hai0815 (18. September 2011)

stümmt 

deshalb 17" und bissel tiefer - fertig is die Laube


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2011)

Morgen geht's los..


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2011)

Was denn?


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> ??
> S6, S7, S8, Aventador, Stradale, SLS Roadster, 911, 458 Spider, FF, M5, One-77, blabla .. und du sagst es lohnt sich nicht?
> Wenn irgendwann, dann definitiv dieses Jahr - so wie ich am 20sten.  (Schön hervorgehoben, damit mögliche Auch-Da-Seier Bescheid wissen. )


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2011)

Achso. wir hätten mit renault in der ersten woche hingekonnt. Dieses jahr interessiert mich aber nix. also bin ich nicht hin.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. September 2011)

Ich geh am Samstag auf die IAA, unter der woche lohnt sichs nicht.
Hoffentlich ists da nich zu voll. Meint ihr, dass am Sonntag der Andrang geringer ist?


----------



## ich558 (20. September 2011)

Ich denke das wird wohl in kürzester Zeit die am meistesten angeklickte GRIP Folge auf Youtube  ich sag nur Aventador und GT2 RS


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2011)

Ich hab heut nen GT2 RS gesehen. Im Parkhaus vom Krankenhaus in Kaiserslautern. War irgend so ein junger Schnössel, vielleicht 25 Jahre, der ausgestiegen ist. Der GT2 RS hatte ein Pforzheimer Kennzeichen. Schönes Auto.


----------



## Woohoo (20. September 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird wohl in kürzester Zeit die am meistesten angeklickte GRIP Folge auf Youtube  ich sag nur Aventador und GT2 RS


 
Direkt mal anschauen.  Axel Stein sieht jetzt wirklich sehr gesund aus. 



> War irgend so ein junger Schnössel, vielleicht 25 Jahre, der  ausgestiegen ist.


Wirklich ein Schnöseln, Ferndiagnose?  Ich freue mich immer wenn Leute noch Geld haben, sehe ich zumindest lieber als Armut.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich geh am Samstag auf die IAA, unter der woche lohnt sichs nicht.
> Hoffentlich ists da nich zu voll.


Also letzten Samstag bin ich weder zu Mercedes noch zu Audi rein gekommen(zumindest nicht ohne Stunden lang zwischen schwitzenden Massen gequetscht an zu stehen)...


----------



## roadgecko (20. September 2011)

Ich war sonntag da, bei Audi haben wir ca. 15min gewartet und bei mercedes ca. 2min


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. September 2011)

Ich verstehs nicht ganz. Worauf habt ihr gewartet?!


----------



## roadgecko (20. September 2011)

Bei Audi und Mercedes konnten immer nur eine gewisse Menge leute in die Hallen, weil diese sonst restlos überfüllt wären.


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. September 2011)

icjh weiss nicht was an mercedes und audi so toll ist, dass man dafür extra ansteht 
Ich würde erst mal zum aventador gehen, und dann natürlich zum lotusstand. Die neue Exige S will ich mal sehen, auf den bildern sieht sie schonmal richtig geil aus, und der neue V6 mit 350PS, da geht mächtig was


----------



## roadgecko (20. September 2011)

Bei Ferrari und Lambo war so gut wie kein durchkommen. Man musste zwar nicht anstellen, aber die gefühlten 20.000 besucher haben jeden Blick erfolgreich abgewehrt


----------



## SaPass (20. September 2011)

Was spricht dagegen, die Woche über die IAA zu besuchen? Vorausgesetzt, man hat Zeit.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. September 2011)

Dagegen spricht, das ich bis um 15 Uhr Schule habe und erst gegen 16 Uhr losfahren könnte. Das lohnt dann doch nicht, oder?

Edit: Zudem bin ich nach 8 stunden Schule ziemlich am Arsch.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. September 2011)

also wenn du NACH der schule "am Arsch" bist machst du irgendwas deutlich falsch...


----------



## SaPass (21. September 2011)

So, ich fahre morgen mal hin? Weiß jemand, wie es mit dem Besucherandrang unter der Woche aussieht?
Ich habe gehört, es sei möglich, manche Fahrzeuge Probe zu fahren (ich denke da an den Golf E-Motion). Weiß jemand, wie es da mit den Wartezeiten aussieht? Gibts da irgendwelche Altersbeschränkungen?


----------



## 8800 GT (21. September 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> also wenn du NACH der schule "am Arsch" bist machst du irgendwas deutlich falsch...


 Ja, vllt das lange Aufbleiben am Vortag


----------



## SaPass (22. September 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels, ich war auf der IAA, der ersten Automesse meines Lebens.
Zu den Probefahrten bei VW: Ihr braucht nix außer nen Führerschein, für etwas stärker motorisierte Modelle (Golf GTI, R, Scirocco R, Touareg, ect.) benötigt ihr 4 Jahre Fahrpraxis. Insgesamt haben die über 70 Fahrzeuge, Wartezeit begtrug 2 Stunden (d.h. 13 Uhr Termin machen und um 15 Uhr erscheinen, zwischendurch musste man nicht anwesend sein). Dauer: 30 Minuten, eine Runde Stadt und Autobahn (max. 120km/h).
Ich bin ein Touran EcoFuel TSI (150 PS) gefahren. Irgendwie ist das Auto langsam, liegt wohl an den 1,7t Leergewicht. Da reißen 150 PS keine Bäume mehr aus. Und der Tagesverbrauch von 7,9kg/100km fand ich etwas hoch (entspricht 10-12l Benzin).
Nun, zum Rest: Bei fast jedem Hersteller konnte man die Autos von nahmen betrachten, sich auch rein setzen (Ausnahmen: Ferrari, Rolls Royce, Bugatti, etc). Ich habe in einem u.a. in einem Audi S6, S7 und S8 gesessen (für jemandem, der nichts mit teuren Autos zu tun hat, eine einmalige Chance).


----------



## Whoosaa (22. September 2011)

Jop, war ja am Dienstag da. Was soll man sagen: Unglaublich viel los, hätte ich niemals erwartet. Bei Ferrari etc. war überhaupt kein Durchkommen, habe den Tag über erst die kleinen Hersteller gemacht, sowie Mitfahrten bei BMW (überflüssig) und VW (Offroad-Track - absolut genial, 85% Gefälle.. ). Abends ab 6 war dann auch bei Audi, Benz, Lamborghini und so weiter weniger los, da wurden dann nochmal ein paar Fotos geschossen.
Aber alles in allem ziemlich überflüssig - die wirklich interessanten Autos konnte man nur aus 'ner Entfernung betrachten, außer bei Bugatti, die man ja praktisch nie sieht, hatte ich alle anderen Wagen schonmal in freier Wildbahn von viel näher gesehen.
Die anderen interessanten Autos (5er, 7er, A6, A7, A8, S-Klasse) habe ich alle schon oft genug in den Niederlassungen gesehen inkl. reinsetzen, oder selbst gefahren - von daher kann man fast sagen, dass es sich nicht so wirklich gelohnt hat. Für mich zumindest - Leuten, die ansonsten weniger mit Autos zu tun haben, und auch nicht alle paar Wochen bei einem Händler vorbeischauen, hat die IAA bestimmt mehr bieten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2011)

Ich war heute bei Dodge (Probefahrt mit dem RAM SRT 10), bei Cadillac (Probefahrt im Escalade EXT) und bei Audi, was wirklich weh getan hat, da die Preisunterschiede absurd hoch sind.


----------



## ich558 (23. September 2011)

Ist der RAM SRT die Version mit den Vipermotor? Wie hat sich das Teil gefahren?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. September 2011)

eins kann ich dir jetzt schon dazu sagen ....der hat nen strudel im tank da kommste selbst mit dem esso tieger net hinterher


----------



## kühlprofi (23. September 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> eins kann ich dir jetzt schon dazu sagen ....der hat nen strudel im tank da kommste selbst mit dem esso tieger net hinterher


 Wobei die Versicherungkosten auch nicht gerade billig ausfallen werden


----------



## moe (23. September 2011)

Die Versicherung ist seit der neuen Regelung nicht mehr das Problem, eher die Steuern, wenn man keine LKW-Zulassung hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2011)

Der Motor ist eine Offenbahrung, mal abgesehen vom Verbrauch, aber das Fahrzeug würde ich auf deutschen Straßen nicht fahren. Auf einer Landstraße wird man von jedem Polo GTI verblassen. Ist halt wie fast alle US Cars ein "Blender", viel Power, drecks Fahrwerk.
Was den Spaß hier Vorort aber nicht mindert  .


----------



## Freeak (23. September 2011)

@IT

Wie war die Fahrt im Escalade EXT? Doge ist zwar was Musclecars betrifft ne Nummer, aber bei den Fahrwerken ist sogut wie jede Amitonne "Grütze". Aber rein Optisch sagt mit eben auch der Cadi mehr zu. Und vor allem was sagt du zu dessen Fahrwerk? Ist das besser wie vom SRT 10?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2011)

Das Cadillac Fahrwerk ist noch un-"sportlicher" und alles was aussieht wie Metall ist Plastik. Abartig.
Ist alles nur für 2 bis 3 Jahre Haltbarkeit getrimmt, dann ist es abgegriffen und schmuddlig. Ist wirklich nicht schön.

Aber ich habe mit einem Audi Verkäufer gesprochen, was der (berufsbedingt) über amerikanische Autos sagt und denkt, schreibe ich lieber nicht in einem Forum.

Bei den US Cars sind primär die Preise verlockend. Wir waren gerade im Luxor (das ist die Pyramide), dort kann man jede Woche eine C6 gewinnen oder $25,000 in Cash, da sollte man mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist alles nur für 2 bis 3 Jahre Haltbarkeit getrimmt, dann ist es abgegriffen und schmuddlig. Ist wirklich nicht schön.


 
Ist doch bei Audi nicht anders.


----------



## Hatschi (24. September 2011)

So

hier mal ein pic. bezüglic amerikanischer Verarbeitungsqualität http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f6/Hummer_H2_inside.JPG
Ich hab zwar das Bild nicht gemacht aber kann trotzdem Berichten aus eigener Erfahrung das die Schrauben Baumarkt-like sind und das Plastik fühlt sich minderwertig an.
Wenn ich bedencke, dass das Ding ca. 60.000€ gekostet hat naja lieber X5 und co.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch bei Audi nicht anders.


 
Der 9 Jahre alte Audi von meinen Eltern sieht heute noch hundertmal besser aus, als der 2 Jahre alte Escalade.
Wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin stelle ich mal ein paar Bilder rein. Da fallen einigen nicht nur die Schuppen aus den Haaren  . Die Verarbeitung ist bei dem Caddy deutlich unter Dacia "Qualität".


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der 9 Jahre alte Audi von meinen Eltern sieht heute noch hundertmal besser aus, als der 2 Jahre alte Escalade.


 
Der Vetter meines Vaters fährt ebenfalls einen A4 und der sieht schon deutlich abgenutzt aus, obwohl er kein Vielfahrer ist.


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2011)

Hängt wohl mit der Pflege zusammen ... mit etwas Pflege sieht ein Auto auch nach Jahren noch schön aus. Wenn mans nicht macht, klar dann sieht es unter Umständen schon nach 2 Jahren schlimmer aus als ein gepflegter Wagen nach 10 Jahren. Das hat aber sicher nichts mit der Marke zu tun.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

Es geht um Versschleiß des Stoffen, der Verkleidung, ich weiß nicht, was du da pflegen willst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2011)

zeig mal ein Bild wo man das von weiter weg sieht, was isn das für ein Teil?

mfg


----------



## computertod (24. September 2011)

das is n Türgriff, ich vermute mal vom Fahrer, weil ja unten die Parkscheibe in der Tür liegt


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2011)

Dann ist es aber sicher kein A4 (zumindest kein neueres Modell nach 2007) von dem er oben gesprochen hat, denn dessen Türgriff sieht anders aus, zudem müssten rechts oben im Bild die Knöpfe der Zentralverriegelung zu sehen sein.

mfg


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (24. September 2011)

Mein 300c ist jetzt 4,5 Jahre alt und sieht innen wie neu aus. Nur am Fahrersitz kann man überhaupt sehen, dass das Auto in Benutzung ist - und das auch nur weil die Sitze hell sind, Scheiß-Verarbeitung hin oder her.


----------



## Klutten (24. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber sicher kein A4 (zumindest kein neueres Modell nach 2007) von dem er oben gesprochen hat, denn dessen Türgriff sieht anders aus, zudem müssten rechts oben im Bild die Knöpfe der Zentralverriegelung zu sehen sein.
> 
> mfg


 
Besagte Türgriffe sehen im VW-Konzern tatsächlich sehr oft schon nach einem Jahr so aus, egal ob z.B. A4 oder Passat. Ich sehe das fast täglich und wundere mich über so eine "Qualität". Was auch des Öfteren zu sehen ist, ist ein blasenbildender ESP-Knopf - der ja nun wirklich so gut wie nie betätigt wird. Es ist eben nicht alles Gold was glänzt, leider.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber sicher kein A4 (zumindest kein neueres Modell nach 2007) von dem er oben gesprochen hat, denn dessen Türgriff sieht anders aus, zudem müssten rechts oben im Bild die Knöpfe der Zentralverriegelung zu sehen sein.
> 
> mfg


 
Der Wagen ist 6-8 Jahre alt, bin mir nicht ganz sicher.
Inzwischen fällt der aber auseinander, ist nicht das einzige, was abblättert, die Vordersitze sind auch schon im Eimer, die Elektronik klappt zusammen und es gab auch schon mal Wassereinbruch an der Heckklappe.


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Besagte Türgriffe sehen im VW-Konzern tatsächlich  sehr oft schon nach einem Jahr so aus, egal ob z.B. A4 oder Passat.



Dann hab ich offenbar eine Ausnahme von diesem "sehr oft" erwischt. Wobei sowas nach einem Jahr auf Garantie oder zumindest Kulanz getauscht werden müsste.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Wagen ist 6-8 Jahre alt, bin mir nicht ganz sicher.


 
6-8 ist aber schon was anderes als 2-3 - da liegen 2 Generationen dazwischen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Inzwischen fällt der aber auseinander, ist nicht das einzige, was  abblättert, die Vordersitze sind auch schon im Eimer, die Elektronik  klappt zusammen und es gab auch schon mal Wassereinbruch an der  Heckklappe.


 
Das ist natürlich wenig erfreulich - solche Extremfäll gibts aber überall.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> 6-8 ist aber schon was anderes als 2-3 - da liegen 2 Generationen dazwischen



Wo ist denn das was anderes? 
Das darf auch in 10 Jahren nicht so aussehen, das Auto war ja nicht billig.

Das Auto von meinem Onkel ist 10 Jahre alt und sie von Innen sehr gut aus.
Der Berlingo von meinem Bruder ist inzwischen auch 6 Jahre alt und ist trotzdem nicht abgenutzt, trotz Kinder.
Mein Corsa B war am Ende 11 Jahre alt, als ich ihn abgegeben habe und da waren die Oberflächen immer noch in einem guten Zustand.
Für mich ist das ein Armutszeugnis, was der VW Konzern hier abliefert. Ich muss nur an den Golf 4 denken, den ein Bekannter gefahren hatte, der ist nach 10 Jahren auseinander gefallen, den konnte er wegwerfen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich wenig erfreulich - solche Extremfäll gibts aber überall.


 
Tja, ob das ein Extremfall ist, weiß ich nicht, wenn ich daran denke, wie oft mein A4 schon in der Werkstatt war, weil die Elektronik versagte...


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wenn ich daran denke, wie oft mein A4  schon in der Werkstatt war, weil die Elektronik versagte...



Ich war mit meinem A4 nur ein einziges Mal Außerplanmäßig beim Feundlichen, und das war wegen einem Vandalissmusschaden (Kratzer in der Motorhaube). 

mfg


----------



## AeroX (24. September 2011)

Zum Thema: Von meinen eltern der touran sieht ähnlich aus von den türgriffen her. Der 04er bj, aber die sitze usw sind noch alles top. Der motor läuft bei 220k km immernoch einwandfrei. Von daher können meine eltern hier nicht meckern, was das an geht. 

Mein polo ist jetzt 3 jahre alt, an dem sind solch abnutzungserscheinungen noch nicht zu sehen. 
Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich ne schwarze innenausstattung habe


----------



## computertod (24. September 2011)

hm, im Touran meiner Eltern (bj 07) sehen die Türgriffe ähnlich aus, bzw. der vom Fahrer...
war allerdings schätz ich mal ein Firmenwagen


----------



## Zoon (24. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der 9 Jahre alte Audi von meinen Eltern  sieht heute noch hundertmal besser aus, als der 2 Jahre alte  Escalade.


 
Dem muss ich mal zustimmen. 2 Arbeitskollegen von mir, einer fährt nen  Audi 80 E noch Top in Schuss. Letztes Jahr die Vergaserflanschdichtung  neu das war die einzige außerplanmäßige Reparatur. Und konnte man ja noch selbst machen ist ja technisch noch fast wie ein Fahrrad und im Motorraum ist auch noch Platz zum Arbeiten  

 Der andere nen Audi A6, also noch den den kantigen Audi 100 Facelift  A6  - C5 wimre. Summt wie ne Biene der kleine V6 mit 150 PS. Verbraucht  bei der Fahrweise im Schnitt 10 Liter - muss mindestens 1 bis 2 mal die  Woche die Pferdehänger ziehen.
Wobei innen gefällt der mir auch noch recht gut. Schön wohnliches Ambiente. Abgegrabbelt sind da nur das Lenkrad und der Schaltknauf was sich aber nun mal nicht vermeiden lässt da man das ja in der Regel öfters in der Hand hat...

Auch die alten S Modelle sind recht schön. Vorallem weil die nicht mit  Spoilerprotz und Scheunentorkühlergrill oder Christbaumbeleuchtung  auffallen mussten. Da musste man schon genau hinsehen um die Leistung zu  erkennen.

Wenn ich das so lese könnte sich ja der Konzern mal wieder auf diese Qualitäten zurückbesinnen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (24. September 2011)

Ich find den neuen Audi A6 Avant so geil. 313 PS Diesel, Ledersitze, usw. Einfach der Hammer. Für 70.000€ wär das schon ein tolles Auto.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. September 2011)




----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Ich werde nie soviel Geld für ein Auto ausgeben, das ist es mir nicht wert, ein Auto ist ein Alltagsgegenstand, mehr nicht.


----------



## alexcologne (25. September 2011)

Es hängt beim Auto auch halt oft vom Geld ab was man zur freien Ausgabe hat oder ob man einen Dienstwagen hat!

Für den einen ist der Polo das was er sich leisten kann für den anderen der A6 wie auch immer ist immer Ansichtssache! Wirklich reden ob man das niemals machen würde kann man nur wenn man sich das Leisten kann!
Und will hier damit keinen auf den Schlips treten aber meist ist es so kenne das nur zu gut aus dem Bekanntenkreis und ehmaligen Studis die ach wo sie nach einigen Jahren jetzt richtig Kohle scheffeln auf einmal ganz anderes reden und agieren^^. Aber nur so am Rande.

Der A6 ist ein feines Auto und für jemanden der mehr als 4 Stunden am Tag im Auto verbringt ein Segen das kann man dann nicht mit einem A3 oder sonst was für Autos vergleichen die die hälfte Kosten wobei die auch ziemlich gut sind. Aber wer mal 200 mit dem A6 gefahren ist und 200 mit einem A3 z.B weiß was ich meine!

Gruß


----------



## Whoosaa (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nie soviel Geld für ein Auto ausgeben, das ist es mir nicht wert, ein Auto ist ein Alltagsgegenstand, mehr nicht.



Ein Glück sind die Ansichten was das angeht verschieden, sonst würden wir alle in Dacia Logans rumfahren..


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich werde nie soviel Geld für ein Auto ausgeben, das ist es mir nicht wert, ein Auto ist ein Alltagsgegenstand, mehr nicht.


 
Sag niemals nie.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2011)

Ob der A6 seinen Preis wirklich wert ist lässt sich aber diskutieren. Der 5er BMW ist aktuell günstiger(auch wenn er mit Run-On-Flat Reifen nicht richtig geradeaus fährt ).


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich find den neuen Audi A6 Avant so geil.  313 PS Diesel, Ledersitze, usw. Einfach der Hammer.



Jap, der A6 ist wirklich ein toller Wagen - nur die Preise sind auch Hammer, für die LED Scheinwerfer zB.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ob der A6 seinen Preis wirklich wert ist lässt  sich aber diskutieren. Der 5er BMW ist aktuell günstiger(auch wenn er  mit Run-On-Flat Reifen nicht richtig geradeaus fährt ).



Der 5er ist sicher auch ein guter Wagen - Ich würde trotzdem zum A6 greifen.

mfg


----------



## Lolm@n (25. September 2011)

alexcologne schrieb:
			
		

> Es hängt beim Auto auch halt oft vom Geld ab was man zur freien Ausgabe hat oder ob man einen Dienstwagen hat!
> 
> Für den einen ist der Polo das was er sich leisten kann für den anderen der A6 wie auch immer ist immer Ansichtssache! Wirklich reden ob man das niemals machen würde kann man nur wenn man sich das Leisten kann!
> Und will hier damit keinen auf den Schlips treten aber meist ist es so kenne das nur zu gut aus dem Bekanntenkreis und ehmaligen Studis die ach wo sie nach einigen Jahren jetzt richtig Kohle scheffeln auf einmal ganz anderes reden und agieren^^. Aber nur so am Rande.
> ...



japp aber richtig "arm" sind die, die zu 6. in einer 3.5 zimmer wohnung leben aber vor dem Haus steht ein neuer BMW M5 (der sicher dank leasing ihm gehört)

andere können sich halt ein Bentley oder ähnliches aus der Portokasse kaufen... (ähnlich wie wenn ich mir ein neues Handy gönne )


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich werde nie soviel Geld für ein Auto ausgeben, das ist es mir nicht wert, ein Auto ist ein Alltagsgegenstand, mehr nicht.


 
Was einem was wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Aber das ein Auto nicht irgendein Alltagsgegenstand ist dürfte jedem klar sein der sich die Hose nicht mit der Beißzange zu macht. Andernfalls hätten wir nicht eigene Fernsehsender die sich nur mit dem Thema Auto beschäftigen (AMS TV, Motorvision TV, ..), dutzende Zeitschriften und eine schier endlose Auswahl von Fahrzeugen und Ausstattungen.
Insofern verstehe ich das mal als abwertenden Kommentar um andere ihr Hobby madig zu machen, oder den eigenen "Schrott" besser dastehen zu lassen.

Ich persönlich kann es schwer nachvollziehen wieso an sich für ein Wahnsinns Geld ein Haus kauft, welches mehr Zimmer hat als man effektiv bewohnt. Und das "eigene" Haus kann in der Regel garnicht bezahlt werden und gehört zum größten Teil der Bank. Aber wer bin ich darüber zu urteilen wer an was Freude hat? So ein Narzismus fehlt mir völlig.


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2011)

Unser Passat hat eben die 217tkm überschritten und sieht mit seinen 8,5 Jahren innen wie außen noch richtig gut aus. Klar hat der Wagen inzwischen Gebrauchsspuren, aber der Toyota Camry den wir im April in den USA hatten war kein Jahr alt und sah schlimmer aus. In Sachen Verarbeitung bin ich mit unserem Passat sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann es schwer nachvollziehen wieso an sich für ein Wahnsinns Geld ein Haus kauft, welches mehr Zimmer hat als man effektiv bewohnt. Und das "eigene" Haus kann in der Regel garnicht bezahlt werden und gehört zum größten Teil der Bank. Aber wer bin ich darüber zu urteilen wer an was Freude hat? So ein Narzismus fehlt mir völlig.



Wenn man die Äußerungen aus dem New World Order Thread hernimmt, gehört Luxus generell verboten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

alexcologne schrieb:


> Es hängt beim Auto auch halt oft vom Geld ab was man zur freien Ausgabe hat oder ob man einen Dienstwagen hat!



Es geht um Privatautos, den A4 habe ich auch von der Firma gestellt bekommen, gekauft hätte ich den nicht.
Ich hätte mir ein Elektroauto gekauft, welches ich dann zu Hause über die Solarzellen auflade.



alexcologne schrieb:


> Und will hier damit keinen auf den Schlips treten aber meist ist es so kenne das nur zu gut aus dem Bekanntenkreis und ehmaligen Studis die ach wo sie nach einigen Jahren jetzt richtig Kohle scheffeln auf einmal ganz anderes reden und agieren^^. Aber nur so am Rande.



Mir geht es um den Sinn des Autos, ich kaufe mir genau das Auto, welches am besten zu meinen Anforderungen passt und schaue dabei, dass ich beim Preis nur das ausgebe, was ich ausgeben muss.
Das hat sich nicht geändert und wird sich auch nicht ändern, egal wie viel ich verdiene.



alexcologne schrieb:


> Der A6 ist ein feines Auto und für jemanden der mehr als 4 Stunden am Tag im Auto verbringt ein Segen das kann man dann nicht mit einem A3 oder sonst was für Autos vergleichen die die hälfte Kosten wobei die auch ziemlich gut sind. Aber wer mal 200 mit dem A6 gefahren ist und 200 mit einem A3 z.B weiß was ich meine!



Da nehme ich lieber einen Van, da sitze ich besser drin, das Auto ist auch groß und ich komme ebenso gut ans Ziel an.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ein Glück sind die Ansichten was das angeht verschieden, sonst würden wir alle in Dacia Logans rumfahren..


 
Wieso Dacia?
Der Audi A6 ist einfach für das, was er bietet zu teuer.
Du kannst auch einen großen Skoda fahren oder einen Volvo, technisch sind die Autos inzwischen so ähnlich, dass du die Unterschiede mit der Lupe suchen musst und über die Langlebigkeit von Audi habe ich ja meine Meinung.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was einem was wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> Aber das ein Auto nicht irgendein Alltagsgegenstand ist dürfte jedem klar sein der sich die Hose nicht mit der Beißzange zu macht. Andernfalls hätten wir nicht eigene Fernsehsender die sich nur mit dem Thema Auto beschäftigen (AMS TV, Motorvision TV, ..), dutzende Zeitschriften und eine schier endlose Auswahl von Fahrzeugen und Ausstattungen.



Es gibt auch dutzende von Zeitschriften über Blumen anpflanzen, viele Fernsehsendungen über das Kochen, wieso also sollte das Auto so besonders sein?
Ich habe seit Jahren keine Autosendung mehr geguckt, interessiert mich halt nicht, ebenso wenig interessieren mich Kochsendungen, trotzdem esse ich relativ regelmäßig. 

Es ist eine Frage der Priorität. Ein Auto ist für mich eine Möglichkeit von A nach B zu kommen, mehr nicht, wäre fliegen nicht so viel teurer und ineffizienter, würde ich immer mit dem Hubschrauber zur Arbeit fliegen.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Das Auto ist nichts besonderes jeder bekommt oder kann das Auto bekomme was er gerne möchte, das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt auch dutzende von Zeitschriften über Blumen anpflanzen, viele Fernsehsendungen über das Kochen, wieso also sollte das Auto so besonders sein?
> Ich habe seit Jahren keine Autosendung mehr geguckt, interessiert mich halt nicht, ebenso wenig interessieren mich Kochsendungen, trotzdem esse ich relativ regelmäßig.
> 
> Es ist eine Frage der Priorität. Ein Auto ist für mich eine Möglichkeit von A nach B zu kommen, mehr nicht, wäre fliegen nicht so viel teurer und ineffizienter, würde ich immer mit dem Hubschrauber zur Arbeit fliegen.



Der Unterschied zwischen Fernsehsender und Fernsehsendung scheint dir nicht wirklich geläufig zu sein. Und ich weiß auch nicht wo du deine Zeitschriften kaufst aber da wo ich selbiges tue gibt es dann doch deutlich mehr zum Thema Auto.

Es ist ja schön für dich das das Auto nicht dein Hobby ist, was natürlich unmittelbar die Frage aufwirft wieso man sich an einem Autothread aktiv beteiligt. Ich diskutier eher selten über Themen die mich nicht interessieren. Muss aber natürlich jeder für sich wissen....

Zur Audiqualität kann ich nach 5 Neuwagen von Audi innerhalb der letzten 13 Jahre sagen, dass sie stets über dem Durchschnitt lag/ liegt, was aber nichts daran ändert das sie sich im besagten Zeitraum stets tw. deutlich gesteigert hat und steigert. Insofern wüsste ich derzeit keine Alternative innerhalb meines Budgets.


----------



## Neox (25. September 2011)

Nicht meiner, aber ich fahre:

neuer Audi A6 3.0 TDI 245 PS Vollausstattung
Verbrauch sehr sehr niedrig für diese Maschine.
Bin von Berlin nach Leipzig freie Strecke da hab ich auch mal Tacho 270 bekommen sonst immer 230 240 außer wenn Baustelle oder 120. Und Verbauch bei moderaten 9.8l. Macht Spaß. Sehr gut verarbeitet dieses Auto. Ich hab gelesen der geht auf 300 PS 
Den Avant soll ein der Chef von meinem Dad gefahren sein, aber mit 313 PS. Soll sich etwas träger anfühlen als die Limo. 
Denn der Avant mit 245 PS läuift ja nur "243" die Limo mit der Maschine Vmax 250 abgeregelt (aufgeregelt etwas mehr laut GPS 258)


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> neuer Audi A6 3.0 TDI 245 PS Vollausstattung
> Verbrauch sehr sehr niedrig für diese Maschine.


 
Jap der 3,0 TDI ist wirklich eine Top Maschine 



Neox schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen der geht auf 300 PS


 
Abt bietet ein Chiptuning auf 300PS an

mfg


----------



## Neox (25. September 2011)

Was Audi da gezaubert hat ist nice. Ich kenne nur zum Vergleich getunter Golf 6 GTI auf 280 PS hat bei solch einer Auslastung wie o.g. rund 15l genommen. War aber auch noch nen stück schneller  
Ich würde es eher bei MTM machen lassen. Zu denen hab ich einen guten Draht. Der GTI war schon geil, was die Jungs dort gemacht haben ! 

MfG


----------



## Lolm@n (25. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was einem was wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> Aber das ein Auto nicht irgendein Alltagsgegenstand ist dürfte jedem klar sein der sich die Hose nicht mit der Beißzange zu macht. Andernfalls hätten wir nicht eigene Fernsehsender die sich nur mit dem Thema Auto beschäftigen (AMS TV, Motorvision TV, ..), dutzende Zeitschriften und eine schier endlose Auswahl von Fahrzeugen und Ausstattungen.
> Insofern verstehe ich das mal als abwertenden Kommentar um andere ihr Hobby madig zu machen, oder den eigenen "Schrott" besser dastehen zu lassen.
> 
> Ich persönlich kann es schwer nachvollziehen wieso an sich für ein Wahnsinns Geld ein Haus kauft, welches mehr Zimmer hat als man effektiv bewohnt. Und das "eigene" Haus kann in der Regel garnicht bezahlt werden und gehört zum größten Teil der Bank. Aber wer bin ich darüber zu urteilen wer an was Freude hat? So ein Narzismus fehlt mir völlig.


 

Klar ist das bis zu einem Punkt so aber sobald die Familie leiden muss oder sonstige ummenschen geht sowas echt nicht.


----------



## SamsonRade (25. September 2011)

Hier mal mein Spielzeug fernab vom Pc Gaming.

Escort Cosworth BJ. 93


----------



## roadgecko (25. September 2011)

Richtig schönes Auto. Ich hab mich heute noch über den Escort Cosworth informiert. Ist der noch standard ? Der geht bestimmt auch gut nach vorne mit 220ps und Allrad


----------



## kühlprofi (25. September 2011)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Spielzeug fernab vom Pc Gaming.
> 
> Escort Cosworth BJ. 93


 
Wirklich ein geiles Auto 
Ist das ein Garret Turbolader T25? Der Motor und die Domstrebe gefallen mir neben der schönen Karosserie genau so gut!
Hast du viel selber gemacht oder machen lassen? 

Grüsse


----------



## Lolm@n (25. September 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wirklich ein geiles Auto
> Ist das ein Garret Turbolader T25? Der Motor und die Domstrebe gefallen mir neben der schönen Karosserie genau so gut!
> Hast du viel selber gemacht oder machen lassen?
> 
> Grüsse


 
Motor 
Kaorsserie ist geschmacksacht aber mir gefällt sie nicht so (vor allem der Spoiler trifft nicht meinen Geschmack) darum eher


----------



## SamsonRade (25. September 2011)

Also den motor hab ich abstimmen lassen bei Suhe-Motorsport. Die ganzen Komponenten hab ich vorab schon selber verbaut. Dann ging's bei denen auf den Prüfstand fürs Programm schreiben und feintuning. 

Im Moment läuft er auf 360ps 500Nm. 

Is der t35 Lader also von der ersten Serie nicht der kleinere t25. Wurde noch bearbeitet wegen der Haltbarkeit. Will ja länger  Spaß mit haben.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. September 2011)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Also den motor hab ich abstimmen lassen bei Suhe-Motorsport. Die ganzen Komponenten hab ich vorab schon selber verbaut. Dann ging's bei denen auf den Prüfstand fürs Programm schreiben und feintuning.
> 
> Im Moment läuft er auf 360ps 500Nm.
> 
> Is der t35 Lader also von der ersten Serie nicht der kleinere t25. Wurde noch bearbeitet wegen der Haltbarkeit. Will ja länger Spaß mit haben.


 


Hui 360ps auf ich schätze mal 1000 - 1300 kg? Zieht bestimmt flott weg 
Ah ok, sieht sehr "fies" aus der Turbo und sehr gepflegt. 

Was wurde denn beim Turbo bearbeitet? Bietet Garret allgemein gute Qualität?

@Lolman ist Gemschackssache. Ich finde die Farbkombi von Felgen und Karosserie schön, der Spoiler ist doch richtig fett und das Heck schön clean.
Rückleuchten als LED würden mir jetzt noch gefallen und ein fettes Endrohr


----------



## SamsonRade (25. September 2011)

Ja doch also über die Qualität kann ich nichts negatives sagen. 

Natürlich wird irgendwann jeder Lader mal das zeitliche segnen. 

Er wurde auf 360 grad Lagerung umgebaut, geänderte Turbinen Geometrie,Ausgespindeltes abgasgehäuse, Feingewuchtet. 

So kann ich bis 2 bar Ladedruck fahren. 

Des androht is fast wie Serie nur bisschen grösser. Aber dafür hat die Anlage 3" Durchmesser. 

1290kg wiegt er. Der Allrad is halt doch nicht so leicht. 

Ich hör oft das er optisch nicht jedem gefällt vorallem der Spoiler. Aber so is er nunmal Serie und ich lieb ihn. 

Aber schön das er euch gefällt.


----------



## alexcologne (25. September 2011)

@quantenslipstream

Hi bist du schon mal einen Volvo gefahren?
Denke eher nicht oder dein Anspruch an ein Auto sind anders.

Also ich musste diees Jahr 5 Monate als Firmenwagen einen S60 fahren aus 2009. Das Auto hätte ich am liebsten extra gegen die Wang gesetzt. Da ist ja sogar ein Ren... besser! Ich Wohne in Köln in der City damit zu Parken oder durch die Strassen zu fahren ist grausam gewesen. Das Fahrzeug kann man von der Steuerung am besten mit einem Leopard 2 Panzer vergleichen. Unsere Firma hat sehr viele Volvo als Dienstwagen und alle Modelle haben diese Probleme. Wir sind in der Autoindustrie unterwegs und ich habe das Glück mehr oder weniger fast alle Autos fahren zu können die es so gibt und wer sagt das die Autos fast gleich sind dem muss ich sagen. "auf gar keinen fall".
Wer Premium will bekommt dies egal ob MB, BMW, Audi , Lexus Jaguar diese Autos haben einen anderen Komfort als z.B ein Ren... oder wie auch immer. Und Volvo ist auch nicht ganz günstig wenn du auf den P/L schaust darfst du auch kein Skoda oder Volvo fahren weil die haben nicht das beste P/L wenn es ein VW sein soll nimm einen Seat der ist noch mal günstiger als ein Skoda und fast gleich zumindest zum Skoda oder nimm einen Opel der ist auch günstiger vor allem mit 20% den auf Neuwagen bekommst. Selber suchst du was P/L angeht auch nicht das Günstigste.
VAN ist schön und gut hat seine Vorzüge. Mit dem Unterschied meinte ich auch nur die Fahrinnen gerräsuche. Ist wie mit Grafikarten schau mal bei den Test mit Messungen wirst feststellen das ein A6 z.B da wesentlich besser ist als ein A3. Oder ein Volvo S80 wird auch besser sein als der kleine C30.
Ich Persöhnlich finde P/L Ford nicht schlecht. 

Das ein 5er billiger sein soll als ein A6 hallte ich für ein gerrücht. Bis auf ein paar € sind E,5e und A6 ziemlich gleich Ausstattungsbereinigt. Beim A6 z.B gibts 2-3% mehr nachlass als beim 5er das gleicht auch noch mal aus.
Und beim Leasing tun die sich alle nichts werden im gleichen Bereich angeboten.

Vor allem für Firmen mit Flotten über 25 Fahrzeuge in 3 Jahren bekommen den A6 hinterhergeworfen. Die werden dann ab Werk für einen Leasingfaktor von 1 Angeboten ohne Anzahlung. Dafür kann kein Privater ein Auto Leasen geschweige den Unterhalten.

Wer Fragen dazu hat kann diese gerne stellen.

Gruß


----------



## riedochs (26. September 2011)

Gute Volvos wurden nur bis 1999 gebaut


----------



## alexcologne (26. September 2011)

Das mag stimmern!
Dachte aber hier werden nicht so alte Mühlen gemeint!


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2011)

Im letzten Jahrzehnt waren Volvos nun mal nichts anderes als aufgemotzte Fords welche meist den Preisunterschied nicht rechtfertigen konnten.
Der alte C70 als Cabrio dürfte die letzte noch produzierte "echte" Volvoentwicklung gewesen sein als er 2005 aus lief. Das letzte komplett neue Fahrzeug war der 850. 
Aktuell versucht man mit chinesischem Geld wieder an schwedische Tugenden an zu knüpfen.

Eine etwas gemütlichere Lenkung(nicht gleich ungenau) und eher entspannte Fahrwerksabstimmungen gehören allerdings genau so zu diesen "Tugenden" wie die Vorreiterrolle in Sicherheit und Langlebigkeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine etwas gemütlichere Lenkung(nicht gleich ungenau) und eher entspannte Fahrwerksabstimmungen gehören allerdings genau so zu diesen "Tugenden" wie die Vorreiterrolle in Sicherheit und Langlebigkeit.


 
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der größte Markt von Volvo nun mal in Nordamerika liegt und da bevorzugt man eine weiche Lenkung und ein flauschiges Fahrwerk, dementsprechend werden die Volvo gebaut.


----------



## computertod (26. September 2011)

wen errinnert das im Anhang noch an Audi?


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der größte Markt von Volvo nun mal in Nordamerika liegt und da bevorzugt man eine weiche Lenkung und ein flauschiges Fahrwerk, dementsprechend werden die Volvo gebaut.


Dort war meine Sänfte auch die sportlichste verfügbare Fahrwerksabstimmung. In Europa hat man gar nichts darunter und eine noch etwas härtere "European Sport" Variante angeboten.



computertod schrieb:


> wen errinnert das im Anhang noch an Audi?


Also mich nicht sonderlich. Höchstens die Felgen.


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich die Marke Saab von der Verarbeitungsqualität einzuordnen?


----------



## XE85 (26. September 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> wen errinnert das im Anhang noch an Audi?



Also mich erinnert da nichts an Audi - wo soll da eine ähnlichkeit sein?

mfg


----------



## Mosed (26. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also mich erinnert da nichts an Audi - wo soll da eine ähnlichkeit sein?


 
Beide haben

- Räder
- Türen
- Auspuffrohre
- Seitenspiegel
- Fenster
- Türgriffe
- ...


----------



## kühlprofi (26. September 2011)

Bissle OT, aber das ist mal ein nettes Feature! 

Door edge protector. [VIDEO]


----------



## AeroX (26. September 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Beide haben
> 
> - Räder
> - Türen
> ...



Der war aber stumpf


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2011)

Das ist echt nützlich! Wenn es gut funktioniert. Ich versuche immer neben Autos zu parken von denen ich denke, dass die Besitzer ein wenig aufpassen beim aussteigen. Also nicht gerade neben einer Rostlaube. Auch wenn das natürlich nix heisst und nur ein wenig beruhigt.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das ist echt nützlich! Wenn es gut funktioniert. Ich versuche immer neben Autos zu parken von denen ich denke, dass die Besitzer ein wenig aufpassen beim aussteigen. Also nicht gerade neben einer Rostlaube. Auch wenn das natürlich nix heisst und nur ein wenig beruhigt.


 
Ja genau du sagst es. Und manchmal sind nicht viele Parkplätze frei. Aber wie du sagtest auch aus einer teuren Luxuskarossen können 3 unkontrollierte Kinder aussteigen und dir schöne Schrammen bescheren.

Schein ja in dem Video recht gut zu funktionieren. Ist ja eigentlich eine ganz simple Lösung.
Wenn aber dann jeder das Gefühl hat, er kann seine Türe so fest aufklatschen wie er will, wird das mit der Zeit auch spuren hinterlassen


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2011)

Genau die Leute schaffen es dann bestimmt die Tür so aufzustoßen, dass trotzdem ein Kratzer entsteht. Breitere Parkplätze müssten her.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Genau die Leute schaffen es dann bestimmt die Tür so aufzustoßen, dass trotzdem ein Kratzer entsteht. Breitere Parkplätze müssten her.



Vielleicht keine Kratzer mehr wegen dem Gummi, dafür schöne Beulen


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Marke Saab von der Verarbeitungsqualität einzuordnen?


 
Auf Augenhöhe mit Opel, da die selbe "Technik".


Heute Morgen fuhren wir auf dem Las Vegas Blvd, da fuhr ein Audi S4 an uns vorbei. Da ich neugierig bin gaben wir ein wenig Gas um zu sehen ob 'V6T' auf den Kotflügeln steht. Zu meiner großen Überraschung stand aber 'Superchargched" auf selbigen. Also sind wir noch einmal zu dem freundlichen Audi Händler gefahren, welchen wir vor ein paar Tagen kennengelernt haben. Er sagte uns das man in den USA wählen kann ob V6T oder eben Superchargched auf dem Fahrzeug stehen soll. Ich wollte dann die Badges bei ihm bestellen, er war aber so lieb und schenkte sie mir. D.h. Wohl ich werde einer der wenigen deutschen S-Modelle mit dem besagten Badge fahren.


----------



## Hai0815 (27. September 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Bissle OT, aber das ist mal ein nettes Feature!
> 
> Door edge protector. [VIDEO]


 
ich persönlich halte das einmal mehr für ein elektronisches Gimmick das wohl eher frühzeitig den Geist aufgeben wird - alleine schon wenn ich auf dem Video sehe wie "wabbelig" das Dingens ausfährt - aber naja, wers unbedingt braucht


----------



## alexcologne (27. September 2011)

Hi,
Saab ist schön!
Wir haben seit ca. 1 Monat einen 9-5 in der Flotte.
Er ist zumindest besser als ein Insignia! Aber eigenlich das gleiche Auto.
Es ist einer von ca 450 bis jetzt in Deutschland diese Jahr zugelassenen also was besonderes^^.

Na ja wie auch immer Saab ist Tod!

Gruß


----------



## Iceheart33 (27. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen. Ich suche für mein Auto halbwegs günstige Winterkompletträder, die mich nicht der Armut anheim fallen lassen.
Es sollten 13 Zoll Felgen (Alu oder Stahl, ist völlig Wurscht) sein. Das Auto ist ein Toyota mit Erstzulassung 1992.

Würdet ihr vier, natürlich identische, Räder vom Schrottplatz empfehlen, die noch 2 Jahre halten? Der Service dort würde sie auch auswuchten und montieren. Der Gesamtpreis würde sich um die 120 Euro belaufen.

Ich fahre nicht soo viel mit dem Auto.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. September 2011)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr vier, natürlich identische, Räder vom Schrottplatz empfehlen, die noch 2 Jahre halten? Der Service dort würde sie auch auswuchten und montieren. Der Gesamtpreis würde sich um die 120 Euro belaufen.
> 
> Ich fahre nicht soo viel mit dem Auto.


 
Nein.
Egal wie knapp du im Moment bei Kasse bist, bei "Räder vom Schrottplatz" stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf, gerade auch bei Winterrädern. Bedenke: Dein Auto kann noch so modern, noch so teuer, noch so viele Sicherheits-Accessoires etc haben - die Räder sind dein einziger Kontakt zum Boden. Wenn der Kontakt abbricht, hilft dir nur noch das Hoffen, dass nichts schlimmes passiert - du bist dann wahrlich nur noch Beifahrer, selbst hinterm Lenkrad.
Ist es dir das wert, ein paar Euro gespart zu haben? Dabei spielt die Tatsache, dass du wenig fährst, kaum eine Rolle - ein Unfall kann immer passieren, gerade bei winterlichen Verhältnissen (Schnee, Eis, Nebel..).

Also, mein Tipp: Bitte falls nötig deine Eltern um Zuschuss, sofern möglich vielleicht auch Großeltern, die werden liebend gerne eine solche Investition in deine Sicherheit unterstützen, und kauf dir gute, neue Reifen. Muss ja nicht der Testsieger sein, zweiter oder dritter tuts auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Genau die Leute schaffen es dann bestimmt die Tür so aufzustoßen, dass trotzdem ein Kratzer entsteht. Breitere Parkplätze müssten her.


 
Schiebetüren FTW.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. September 2011)

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was so 13" Skateboardrollen kosten...

Für die Saison 2012/2013 hätte ich schicke 18" Winterräder abzugeben, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Mosed (27. September 2011)

So, ich werde dann mal Freitag auf Continental Wintercontact TS830 wechseln. Sofern sie denn rechtzeitig beim Händler landen. Bei Reifen wird nicht gespart! Die Begründung hat Whoosaa schon geliefert.

Es sollten schon gute Reifen sein. Auf Adac.de ist gerade wieder ein neuer Test online. Aber nur für 14 und 15 Zoll:
ADAC Test - Sommer und Winterreifen


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. September 2011)

Ich mache mir gar keine Winterreifen drauf und werde trotzdem sicherer unterwegs sein wie du, wetten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir gar keine Winterreifen drauf und werde trotzdem sicherer unterwegs sein wie du, wetten?


 
Jop, Winterreifen aufm Fahrrad sind auch sehr albern.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2011)

> Räder vom Schrottplatz empfehlen,


Mach einfach Ketten auf die Sommerreifen drauf dann hat sich die Sache erledigt. 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auf Augenhöhe mit Opel, da die selbe "Technik".


Oh ha, hab einen Saab gesehen, von außen gefiel er mir ganz gut.   Bilder vom Innenraum waren dann wieder enttäuschend.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schiebetüren FTW.



Verflucht, manchmal fallen einem die einfachsten Lösungen nicht ein.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. September 2011)

So ein Quatsch. Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde, mit dem Fahrad im Winter zu fahren. ...noch zwei Versuche hast du.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2011)

Du fährst einen Unimog oder Traktor?


----------



## Iceheart33 (27. September 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein.
> Egal wie knapp du im Moment bei Kasse bist, bei "Räder vom Schrottplatz" stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf, gerade auch bei Winterrädern. Bedenke: Dein Auto kann noch so modern, noch so teuer, noch so viele Sicherheits-Accessoires etc haben - die Räder sind dein einziger Kontakt zum Boden. Wenn der Kontakt abbricht, hilft dir nur noch das Hoffen, dass nichts schlimmes passiert - du bist dann wahrlich nur noch Beifahrer, selbst hinterm Lenkrad.
> Ist es dir das wert, ein paar Euro gespart zu haben? Dabei spielt die Tatsache, dass du wenig fährst, kaum eine Rolle - ein Unfall kann immer passieren, gerade bei winterlichen Verhältnissen (Schnee, Eis, Nebel..).
> 
> Also, mein Tipp: Bitte falls nötig deine Eltern um Zuschuss, sofern möglich vielleicht auch Großeltern, die werden liebend gerne eine solche Investition in deine Sicherheit unterstützen, und kauf dir gute, neue Reifen. Muss ja nicht der Testsieger sein, zweiter oder dritter tuts auch.



Das sind sehr gute Argumente, danke. Das mit dem Bezuschussen habe ich heute auch schon angedacht, aber ich gehöre zu den Menschen die äußerst ungern Freunde und Familie sowie andere anpumpen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was so 13" Skateboardrollen kosten...
> 
> Für die Saison 2012/2013 hätte ich schicke 18" Winterräder abzugeben, aber das nur am Rande.



Womit wir zur dritten Frage kommen. Kennt jemand von euch einen Onlineshop welcher gute und günstige Angebote in der von mir gewünschten Richtung vorhält?



Elementardrache schrieb:


> So, ich werde dann mal Freitag auf Continental Wintercontact TS830 wechseln. Sofern sie denn rechtzeitig beim Händler landen. Bei Reifen wird nicht gespart! Die Begründung hat Whoosaa schon geliefert.
> 
> Es sollten schon gute Reifen sein. Auf Adac.de ist gerade wieder ein neuer Test online. Aber nur für 14 und 15 Zoll:
> ADAC Test - Sommer und Winterreifen



Auf mein Auto könnte ich auch 14 und 15 Zoll Räder aufziehen, das wäre kein Problem. Vielen Dank für den URL.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir gar keine Winterreifen drauf und werde trotzdem sicherer unterwegs sein wie du, wetten?



Wenn man nur ein Fahrrad hat oder im Winter nicht fährt ist das klar .


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

ER hat kein Auto, sondern lässt sich fahren. 
Bus und Bahn FTW.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ER hat kein Auto, sondern lässt sich fahren.
> Bus und Bahn FTW.


 
Wiedereinmal die einfachere Lösung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. September 2011)

...gaaaanz kalt.Ich gebe mal einen Tip: Dieses Verkehrmittel hat grundsetzlich keine Wintereifen im Winter.

EDIT:

Na geht doch! Ja, ich fahre im Winter am liebsten Bus und Bahn, da ich einfach kein Nerv habe mich im Winter durch den ganzen Stadtverkehr durchzuschlagen. Schon im Sommer schlimm genug, aber im Winter geht das gar nicht. Bei uns hier in Kassel kann man im Winter schon mal 1 Stunde für 5km brauchen.


----------



## Iceheart33 (27. September 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> ...gaaaanz kalt.Ich gebe mal einen Tip: Dieses Verkehrmittel hat grundsetzlich keine Wintereifen im Winter.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Na geht doch! Ja, ich fahre im Winter am liebsten Bus und Bahn, da ich einfach kein Nerv habe mich im Winter durch den ganzen Stadtverkehr durchzuschlagen. Schon im Sommer schlimm genug, aber im Winter geht das gar nicht. Bei uns hier in Kassel kann man im Winter schon mal 1 Stunde für 5km brauchen.



Immer diese Totschlagargumente .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. September 2011)

Das war nur 1 von 3 Hauptgründen.


----------



## Hatschi (27. September 2011)

Es muss ja nichtmal schneien schon können die Leute nicht mehr Autofahren, bei leichtem regen fährt man dann auf der B19 70 statt adequarten 110 und von der Gegenfahrbahn kommt ständig ein Auto so das man nicht überhollen kann.
Ich verstehe wenn man langsam fährt sobal paar cm Schnee liegen bzw wenn die Fahrbahn weiß und glitschig ist.


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2011)

Immer versuchen rechtzeitig loszufahren, gelassen bleiben und Verständnis zeigen. Dann kann einem ein vielleicht unsicherer Fahrer nicht die Fahrt vermiesen. 
Auch mal im Berufsverkehr an die Verkehrsregeln halten, manchmal ein heiden Spaß wenn man in den Rückspiegel schaut.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2011)

@iceheart: Brauchst du denn wirklich ganze Räder? Kannst ja auch erstmal nur Winterreifen auf die aktuellen Felgen ziehen lassen und dann im Frühjahr je nach Budget zurück wechseln oder neue Felgen nehmen.


----------



## Hai0815 (28. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> ...Auch mal im Berufsverkehr an die Verkehrsregeln halten, manchmal ein heiden Spaß wenn man in den Rückspiegel schaut....



der war gut - ich versuchs eigentlich mit regelmäßig dran zu halten ^^


----------



## Iceheart33 (28. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Immer versuchen rechtzeitig loszufahren, gelassen bleiben und Verständnis zeigen. Dann kann einem ein vielleicht unsicherer Fahrer nicht die Fahrt vermiesen.
> Auch mal im Berufsverkehr an die Verkehrsregeln halten, manchmal ein heiden Spaß wenn man in den Rückspiegel schaut.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn ich das mache, und in den Rückspiegel schaue, kann man die Köpfe der meisten anderen Fahrer förmich vor Ärger rauchen sehen. Wirklich spaßig, vor allem bei Leuten mit x-beliebigen Protzkarren, die eh meist meinen die Verkehrsregeln gelten nicht für sie .



Olstyle schrieb:


> @iceheart: Brauchst du denn wirklich ganze Räder? Kannst ja auch erstmal nur Winterreifen auf die aktuellen Felgen ziehen lassen und dann im Frühjahr je nach Budget zurück wechseln oder neue Felgen nehmen.



Komplette Räder wären schon schön. Weiß jemand wie viel es ungefähr kostet die Reifen wechseln zu lassen. Das ist sicher von Werkstatt zu Werkstatt unterschiedlich aber ein Durchschnittswert wäre hilfreich. Danke schonmal.


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

Was meint ihr zu einem Golf 4 Baujahr 99 mit 100Ps(1,6l)?
wie viele Ventile hat der? ist ein Benziner


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2011)

Bei reifen.com sind in der größe ca. 13 euro fürs Aufziehen und wuchten fällig. Ich weis nicht, obs beim wechseln teurer wird.

Edit: der golf 4 müsste 4 ventile pro zylinder haben, also 16V.


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei reifen.com sind in der größe ca. 13 euro fürs Aufziehen und wuchten fällig. Ich weis nicht, obs beim wechseln teurer wird.
> 
> Edit: der golf 4 müsste 4 ventile pro zylinder haben, also 16V.


 
ok, der hört sich beim starten nämlich an wie ein Diesel 
Spitze hab ich bisher 210km/h geschafft, hat jemand mehr mit einem 100Ps Golf geschafft, bzw. ist das Ergebnis in Ordnung  für 100PS?


----------



## Zoon (28. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu einem Golf 4 Baujahr 99 mit 100Ps(1,6l)?
> wie viele Ventile hat der? ist ein Benziner


 
Ist der 1.6er 2 Ventiler. Aber ein recht robuster Motor ... wenns für  den Rest auch noch gelten würde wäre der Golf ein top Auto 

Bzw. erkundige dich über die History des Autos. Wenn im Checkheft schon  ein schön gestempeltes Werkstattabo drin ist bzw. selbiges nicht mehr da  und kein Service bzw Reparaturen nachweisbar dann lass die Finger weg.  Nimm jemanden mit er sich ein bisserl auskennt. 

Spitze 210? Man der Tacho ist ja mal ein Optimist


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ist der 1.6er 2 Ventiler. Aber ein recht robuster Motor ... wenns für  den Rest auch noch gelten würde wäre der Golf ein top Auto
> 
> Bzw. erkundige dich über die History des Autos. Wenn im Checkheft schon  ein schön gestempeltes Werkstattabo drin ist bzw. selbiges nicht mehr da  und kein Service bzw Reparaturen nachweisbar dann lass die Finger weg.  Nimm jemanden mit er sich ein bisserl auskennt.
> 
> Spitze 210? Man der Tacho ist ja mal ein Optimist


 das Auto hatte 2 Vorbesitzer, aber die Wartungen wurden zum Großteil immer bei dem gleichen gemacht (da wo ich es gekauft hab).
also das Auto hab ich schon seit April 

Drehzahlmesser war bei 6300, genau da wo der rote Bereich anfängt 
so zieht er schon gut, 162tkm drauf ;D


----------



## 8800 GT (28. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Spitze hab ich bisher 210km/h geschafft, hat jemand mehr mit einem 100Ps Golf geschafft, bzw. ist das Ergebnis in Ordnung  für 100PS?


 Ich weiß garnicht, ob der Tacho so arg vorgehen darf. 210 bzw. 200 sind utopisch.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Immer versuchen rechtzeitig loszufahren, gelassen bleiben und Verständnis zeigen. Dann kann einem ein vielleicht unsicherer Fahrer nicht die Fahrt vermiesen.
> Auch mal im Berufsverkehr an die Verkehrsregeln halten...


 
Rechtzeitig los fahren brauche ich nicht, da ich keine feste Arbeitszeit habe. Das ist nicht das Problem. Und an die Verkehrsregeln halte ich mich auch (nahezu) immer. Aber es dauert mir einfach zu lange. Selbst zu Fuß würde ich genau so schnell ankommen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> ...manchmal ein heiden Spaß wenn man in den Rückspiegel schaut.


 
Deshalb schau ich im Winter lieber aus dem Busfenster auf den restlichen Verkehr, das macht noch mehr Spaß zu beobachten wie alle stehen und man selbst als einziger auf eigener Spur ganz normal weiter fährt.


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

echt?
in den Papieren ist das Auto mit 188km/h angegeben, und die Autos schaffen ja normalerweise alle mehr, und 20 km/h mehr als angegebn müssten die Autos schon schaffen


----------



## XE85 (28. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht, ob der Tacho so arg vorgehen darf. 210 bzw. 200 sind utopisch.



Also soweit ich weiß gibt es für "vorgehen" kein Limit - nur nachgehen darf er in keinem Fall

mfg


----------



## moe (28. September 2011)

Mit nem Golf 3 mit 1.8l/90PS hab ich laut Tacho auch schon 220 km/h geschafft, obwohl er mit 178 Vmax angegeben ist. Das der Tacho so weit vorgeht, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Natürlich treten bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten gewisse "Messfehler" auf, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (28. September 2011)

Ich hab den 1.6er in meinem A4 drin Bj 1995 und bin schon 220 km/h damit gefahren! Die Vmax vom hersteller ist glaube ich aufm Rollenprüfstand entstanden!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. September 2011)

Mein PUG 306 GTI 6 2.0 170HP






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AeroX (28. September 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PUG 306 GTI 6 2.0 170HP
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=472818"/>
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=472819"/>
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=472820"/>



Denkst du nicht einmal Posten reicht ?!   

Aber trotzdem nettes auto


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. September 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ich hab den 1.6er in meinem A4 drin Bj 1995 und bin schon 220 km/h damit gefahren! Die Vmax vom hersteller ist glaube ich aufm Rollenprüfstand entstanden!


 
Nur dass es auf dem Prüfstand keinen Luftwiderstand gibt.



XE85 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß gibt es für "vorgehen" kein Limit - nur nachgehen darf er in keinem Fall
> 
> mfg



In diesem Fall könnte man die letzte Null weg machen, nach der ersten Zahl einen "," einfügen und an Stelle von km/h Mach hin schreiben.


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

ich denke es kommt auch drauf an wie gut das auto eingefahren wurde, außerdem hab ich die 210 gemacht als es leicht bergab ging, war aber nciht viel


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2011)

Ich glaube kaum, das wenn ein Auto mit knapp 180km/h angegeben ist, das 220km/h laut tacho realistisch sind. Auch bei einem Audi oder VW gibt es physikalische Grenzen. 

Für das vorgehen gibt es auch eine Regelung, die irgendwo bei ca. 5%  liegt wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Zum vergleich bei meinem 02er Focus habe ich mit 115ps laut Schein 198km/h angegeben. Mit 195er Sommerreifen erreiche ich laut tacho 208km/h und mit 185er Winterreifen etwa 215 km/h (diese sind allerding etwa 1-2% kleiner).


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Auch bei einem Audi oder VW gibt es physikalische Grenzen.


 
was?! 
hör ich jetzt zum ersten mal 

ich denke schon dass bei 210 auf dem Tacho 203 realistisch ist, allerdings wäre auch nen bisschen mehr gegangen da halt immer wieder welche nach links ausscheren


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2011)

habt ihr denn mal ne idee zu nem günstigen Auto vom unterhalt her und im Einkauf (gebraucht) 
hab knapp anderhalb jahre schon nen eigenens auto auf meinen nahmen angemeldet gehabt bin unfall frei und über 23 ...

ja hat da einer eventuell nen bissle ahnung .. ich fühle mich einfach so "nackig" ohne auto


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> was?!
> hör ich jetzt zum ersten mal
> 
> ich denke schon dass bei 210 auf dem Tacho 203 realistisch ist, allerdings wäre auch nen bisschen mehr gegangen da halt immer wieder welche nach links ausscheren


 

Zu VW und Audi kann man übrigens auch Skoda und Seat hinzufügen, Seat Leon FR TFSI 2.0 Motor = VW GTI Motor = Skoda RS Motor,

arbeite bei der AMAG in der Schweiz


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

theoretisch kann man zu VW, bzw. eher gesagt Audi, Lamborghini hinzuzählen, da in den Lambos ja Audi Technik drin ist 

Edit: also werden bei euch (AMAG) die hergestellten Autos zwischengelagert?


----------



## 8800 GT (28. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> echt?
> in den Papieren ist das Auto mit 188km/h angegeben, und die Autos schaffen ja normalerweise alle mehr, und 20 km/h mehr als angegebn müssten die Autos schon schaffen


 Vorallem da alte Saugmotoren allgemein eher nach oben steuen 


XE85 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß gibt es für "vorgehen" kein Limit - nur nachgehen darf er in keinem Fall
> 
> mfg


 Autos, die Nach 1991 gebaut wurden dürfen max. 10%+4 km/h zuviel anzeigen.


moe schrieb:


> Mit nem Golf 3 mit 1.8l/90PS hab ich laut Tacho auch schon 220 km/h geschafft, obwohl er mit 178 Vmax angegeben ist. Das der Tacho so weit vorgeht, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Natürlich treten bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten gewisse "Messfehler" auf, aber nicht in dem Ausmaß.


 Aber natürlich, mit 90ps 220, hat vllt nen Kleintransporter von hinten angeschoben. Das ist UNMÖGLICH!

Ich kenne VAG Tachos zu genüge, kann spontan von 3 Fällen berichten:
Golf 6 2.0 TDI 110 ps: 215km/h Tacho ->198km/h echt (bergab)
Audi A3 2.0 FSI: 230 Tacho ->213 echt
Golf 4 mit den besagten 100ps: 100km/h ->92 echt
Bei Stärkeren VAG Autos ist die Abweichung teilweise nicht mehr so stark. Jedoch gibts auch da Ausnahmen: Golf 6 GTI läuft zB. auch mal gerne bis 265 Tacho. Mit 210ps nicht zu ereichen.

Ein Auto, vorallem mit Saugmotor, wird auf gerader Strecke NIE (nichtmal bergab) 20km/h schneller laufen als angegeben, dafür bräuchtest du mindestens 25-30 ps mehr.

PS: Selbst der 3er GTI läuft nur echte 195. http://www.zeperfs.com/fiche816-vw-golf-iii-gti.htm


>ExX< schrieb:


> was?!
> hör ich jetzt zum ersten mal
> 
> ich denke schon dass bei 210 auf dem Tacho 203 realistisch ist, allerdings wäre auch nen bisschen mehr gegangen da halt immer wieder welche nach links ausscheren


Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> theoretisch kann man zu VW, bzw. eher gesagt Audi, Lamborghini hinzuzählen, da in den Lambos ja Audi Technik drin ist


 
im Audi r8 ist ein Lambo Motor, zu was man was zählen will, keine Ahnung


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

@8800GT: auch wenn es nen Sauger ist, schaffen die immer mehr als angegeben 

das würde ja bedeuten wenn ich 200 fahre zeigt er bis zu 224 an 
kann halt schlecht was zu sagen da es mein erstes Auto ist, bin erst seit Mai 18 


@Darkfleet: werden bei euch die Autos zwischengelagert oder was macht ihr?


----------



## 8800 GT (28. September 2011)

Mit Sauger meine ich, das es, gerade nach ner gewissen km anzahl, höchst unwarscheinlich ist, das diese von der Leistung her nach oben streuen.
Bei Turbomotoren kann das mal vorkommen, das die einfach mal besser im Futter stehen. Jedoch auch nicht sooo viel besser


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

kann man eig Motorenbau studieren, also vorzugsweise Automotoren?


----------



## Zoon (28. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> außerdem hab ich die 210 gemacht als es leicht bergab ging, war aber nicht viel



... und ein Brabus Rocket hat geschoben? 

Kenne den Motor aus den Skoda Octavia da war bei Tacho 190 Sense bei  Gaspedal aufm Bodenblech. Weiß nun nicht ob beim Golf 4 1.6 und dem  alten Skoda Octavia die Gleiche Übersetzung drin ist aber Tacho 190 ist  schon deutlich realistischer.


----------



## moe (28. September 2011)

@8800GT: Ich kann nur weitersagen, was der Tacho mir erzählt. Ich glaube nicht, dass die 220 (bergab wohlgemerkt) stimmen. Aber ne Abweichung von +40 km/h ist auch nicht gerade realistisch. 

Warum verlässt du dich so auf die Herstellerangeben zur Vmax? Bei den Spritverbrauchsangaben stimmts auch hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## 8800 GT (28. September 2011)

Spritangaben ist was anderes, denkst du, die Hersteller geben beim Vmax gerne deutlich zu wenig an?
Es gibt Physikalische Gesetze, die kann auch ein Golf 3 nicht außer Kraft setzen.

Ein Bugatti Veyron mit klasse cw Wert benötigt für die 200 km/h 120 ps meine ich.


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> ... und ein Brabus Rocket hat geschoben?
> 
> Kenne den Motor aus den Skoda Octavia da war bei Tacho 190 Sense bei  Gaspedal aufm Bodenblech. Weiß nun nicht ob beim Golf 4 1.6 und dem  alten Skoda Octavia die Gleiche Übersetzung drin ist aber Tacho 190 ist  schon deutlich realistischer.


 
einzig den Porsche musste ich vorlassen 

man muss aber bedenken dass der Veyron 2,2 Tonnen auf die Waage bringt 
wenn ich mich nicht veruthe


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2011)

Das Gewicht spielt bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit eines Autos im Gegensatz zur Beschleunigung nur eine sehr geringe Rolle


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> theoretisch kann man zu VW, bzw. eher gesagt Audi, Lamborghini hinzuzählen, da in den Lambos ja Audi Technik drin ist
> 
> Edit: also werden bei euch (AMAG) die hergestellten Autos zwischengelagert?



Zwischengelagert kann man nicht sagen, wir verkaufen und reparieren sie, aber man kann sagen ja, jedes 4te Auto in der Schweiz kommt von der AMAG


----------



## moe (28. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Spritangaben ist was anderes, denkst du, die Hersteller geben beim Vmax gerne deutlich zu wenig an?


 
Nein, weil es mMn auch im Interesse der Hersteller liegt, einen halbwegs realistischen Wert (+/- 15 km/h) anzugeben.


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das Gewicht spielt bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit eines Autos im Gegensatz zur Beschleunigung nur eine sehr geringe Rolle


 
ja der Rollwiederstand erhöht sich trotzdem etwas, alleine  schon die miststreuerreifen


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2011)

Ja, aber trotzdem sind echte 200km/h bei 90 oder 100ps recht selten.


----------



## Mosed (28. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> kann man eig Motorenbau studieren, also vorzugsweise Automotoren?


 
Ja. Das Studienfach nennt sich Fahrzeugtechnik. Mit Schwerpunkt nach dem Grundstudium auf Antrieb. Nennt sich dann je nach Hochschule unterschiedlich. An der HAW Hamburg ist der Schwerpunkt "Fahrwerk und Antrieb".


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja. Das Studienfach nennt sich Fahrzeugtechnik. Mit Schwerpunkt nach dem Grundstudium auf Antrieb. Nennt sich dann je nach Hochschule unterschiedlich. An der HAW Hamburg ist der Schwerpunkt "Fahrwerk und Antrieb".


 
vielen Dank


----------



## Lolm@n (28. September 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> im Audi r8 ist ein Lambo Motor, zu was man was zählen will, keine Ahnung


 
Das ist so nicht korrekt der Lamborghini Gallardo wurde von Audi entwickelt und ist eig. ein Audi und im R8 nahmen sie einfach den selben Motor


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. September 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ja, aber trotzdem sind echte 200km/h bei 90 oder 100ps recht selten.


 denk ich nicht. Ich komm mit meinem 106er mit grad mal 60PS schon ohne zäh zu werden, auf echte 170kmh+x. Wenn die bahn lang genug ist auch mal auf etwas über 180  allerdings machts da auch kein spass mehr in dem auto, zumindest nicht ohne ohrenschützer


----------



## 1821984 (29. September 2011)

Als Vergleich: Mein Seat leon 180PS 1,8T ist mit 229 km/h angegeben. Mit den 225/45R17 macht er das laut Tacho auch. Mit bischen Anlauf auch 235-240. Das sind aber nur echte 215-220. Tachoabweichungen bis 20 km/h nach oben ist bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten bei einem VAG-Fahrzeug wohl das normalste der Welt.
Mit der eingetragenen Serienbereifung von 205/65R16 wäre das eine realistischer Wert aber dann würde der Tacho halt 250+ anzeigen. 

Also hört auf hier rumgängeln, dass der 100PS sauger die 200 Klamotten schaft.

Ach ja und es spielt immer eine Rolle ob 100PS 1,3Tonnen oder 900Kg bewegen müssen!!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. September 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ach ja und es spielt immer eine Rolle ob 100PS 1,3Tonnen oder 900Kg bewegen müssen!!!


 
Für die VMax ist das Gewicht ähnlich wichtig wie die Innenfarbe der Bremstrommel.
Was aber nichts daran ändert das ich dir beipflichte, dass ein 100 PS Auto 200 km/h Werte nur als Fabelwert auf dem Tacho anzeigen kann.


----------



## pibels94 (29. September 2011)

moin moin, ich will dann auch mal mitmischen hier 

und zwar folgendes: ich suche zu meinem 18. ein vernünftiges Auto, was man auch einigermaßen finanzieren kann (bin Azubi )

hatte mir folgendes raus gesucht: Alfa Romeo Alfa 147 1.9 JTD,1 HAND,EURO 3,KLIMA als Limousine in Ransbach-Baumbach

hat da einer von euch Erfahrung mit, bzw kann mir einer noch andere Vorschläge machen? 

danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Lolm@n (29. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> moin moin, ich will dann auch mal mitmischen hier
> 
> und zwar folgendes: ich suche zu meinem 18. ein vernünftiges Auto, was man auch einigermaßen finanzieren kann (bin Azubi )
> 
> ...


 
170k km bei einem alfa ist schon kritisch ^^


----------



## pibels94 (29. September 2011)

ich meinte nicht den speziell, sondern nur das modell ^^ 

hat auch noch ein kleines bisschen zeit, aber wollte mich halt demnächst festlegen 

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/showDetails.html?lang=de&id=149691580&pageNumber=1&__lp=3&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&makeModelVariant1.makeId=900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=7&ambitCountry=DE&zipcode=5&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&doorCount=FOUR_OR_FIVE&tabNumber=1

der wäre auch eine alternative ^^


----------



## 1821984 (29. September 2011)

Von Alfa hab ich schon "gehört", dass es öfters Probleme mit Motoren gibt. Von Kapitalen Motorschäden soll die Rede sein. Wartungskosten unbedingt abschätzen. Ich denke fürs erste Auto nicht das richtige. Da würde ich eher zu nem VW oder Opel laufen, weil dort die Preise überschaubar sind und sich jeder mit auskennt.

Bei VW aber auch aufpassen. Preise können stark varieren. Nur weil ein Polo günstig ist in der Wartung muss selbiges nicht fürn Golf zutreffen. 

Was hast du an Budget zur verfügung. Was machst du mit dem Auto (Vielfahrer), was hast du für ansprüche. Kannst du selber schrauben oder eher nicht?


----------



## pibels94 (29. September 2011)

okay, danke für die "Warnung" 

ich werd am Anfang ca. 6-7k km im Jahr fahren , denk ich zumindest ^^

an Budget werden maximal 3k € zur Verfügung stehen, vllt 4k.

und was das Schrauben angeht: hab mit meinem Vater an Lancia Deltas rumgebastelt, den könnte ich fragen wenn was passiert.


----------



## 1821984 (29. September 2011)

Ich glaube ein Honda Civic usw. ist eher das richtige. Standhafte Motoren (1,6 Liter) mit um die 90-100PS. Gute robuste Technik. Optisch nicht der Renner aber wenn ein vernünftigen findest, dann kannst ohne Sorgen locker die 300.000km machen wenn ab und an neues Öl rein kippst!

Einfache Technik aber teils teure Ersatzteilpreise.

Gebrauchtwagen: Honda, Civic, 1.4i LS, Benzin,
Gebrauchtwagen: Mazda, 323, Dynamic, Benzin,


----------



## pibels94 (29. September 2011)

optisch wirklich nicht ansprechend 

aber hauptsache es fährt ^^

mit 21 kommt dann eh der Lancer Evo in die Garage


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2011)

an deine stelle würd ich mir nen Auto für max 300€ oder so holen und dann kannste auch im winter tolle sachen machen ohne drauf achten zu müssen 
nur die sicherheit ist bei solchen Auto eher schlecht


----------



## Iceheart33 (29. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Drehzahlmesser...



Was isn das? Sowas hat mein Auto gar nicht . Ich fahre nach Gehör .



>ExX< schrieb:


> echt?
> in den Papieren ist das Auto mit 188km/h angegeben, und die Autos schaffen ja normalerweise alle mehr, und 20 km/h mehr als angegebn müssten die Autos schon schaffen



Nur um nochmal auf diese Geschwindigkeits- und Tacho-Geschichte zurück zu kommen: mein Auto ist laut Papieren mit 167 km/h Maximalgeschwindigkeit angegeben. Ich bin damit, laut Tacho, aber schon über 170 km/h, fast 180 km/h, gefahren. Laut mitgeführtem GPS-Gerät waren es aber nur etwas über 150 km/h. In diesem Fall habe ich eher dem GPS-Gerät getraut. Abweichungen von 20 km/h oder mehr, nach oben, scheinen mir also nicht unrealistisch.



>ExX< schrieb:


> an deine stelle würd ich mir nen Auto für max 300€ oder so holen und dann kannste auch im winter tolle sachen machen ohne drauf achten zu müssen
> nur die sicherheit ist bei solchen Auto eher schlecht



Da muß ich ihm recht geben. Am Anfang sollte es ein günstiges Auto sein. Natürlich sollte man die Sicherheit nicht vernachlässigen, aber man muß wirklich nicht übermäßig viel Geld für das erste eigene Auto ausgeben, vor allem im Hinblick darauf das man sich ja erst eine gewisse Fahrpraxis aneignen muß. Da man sich als Fahranfänger ja womöglich öfter mal überschätzt wäre es doch wirklich schade am Anfang gleich ein teures Auto zu haben.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. September 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Als Vergleich: Mein Seat leon 180PS 1,8T ist mit 229 km/h angegeben. Mit den 225/45R17 macht er das laut Tacho auch. Mit bischen Anlauf auch 235-240. Das sind aber nur echte 215-220. Tachoabweichungen bis 20 km/h nach oben ist bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten bei einem VAG-Fahrzeug wohl das normalste der Welt.
> Mit der eingetragenen Serienbereifung von 205/65R16 wäre das eine realistischer Wert aber dann würde der Tacho halt 250+ anzeigen.
> 
> Also hört auf hier rumgängeln, dass der 100PS sauger die 200 Klamotten schaft.


 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was aber nichts daran ändert das ich dir beipflichte, dass ein 100 PS Auto 200 km/h Werte nur als Fabelwert auf dem Tacho anzeigen kann.


 
Puh, endlich bin ich nicht mehr allein 

Danke euch 2, dachte schon, ich muss meine Aussagen noch 100 mal wiederholen -.-


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2011)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Was isn das? Sowas hat mein Auto gar nicht . Ich fahre nach Gehör .


 
jo, war bei meinen Eltern bei dem Passat früher auch 



			
				Iceheart33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um nochmal auf diese Geschwindigkeits- und Tacho-Geschichte zurück zu kommen: mein Auto ist laut Papieren mit 167 km/h Maximalgeschwindigkeit angegeben. Ich bin damit, laut Tacho, aber schon über 170 km/ gefahren. Laut mitgeführtem GPS-Gerät waren es aber nur etwas über 150 km/h. In diesem Fall habe ich eher dem GPS-Gerät getraut. Abweichungen von 20 km/h oder mehr, nach oben, scheinen mir also nicht unrealistisch.


 man kann halt leider immer nur den Taco wert angeben, weil man ja nicht weis wie stark der Tacho vorgeht





			
				Iceheart33 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich ihm recht geben. Am Anfang sollte es ein günstiges Auto sein. Natürlich sollte man die Sicherheit nicht vernachlässigen, aber man muß wirklich nicht übermäßig viel Geld für das erste eigene Auto ausgeben, vor allem im Hinblick darauf das man sich ja erst eine gewisse Fahrpraxis aneignen muß. Da man sich als Fahranfänger ja womöglich öfter mal überschätzt wäre es doch wirklich schade am Anfang gleich ein teures Auto zu haben.


 für mein Auto hab ich 4300€ hingeblättert, wobei ich bisher in keine gefährlichen Situationen gekommen bin, ich aber schon des öfteren mit der Dummheit anderer umgehen musste.
wie z.B. dass einer im Kreisverkehr auf einmal ne Vollbremsung macht und stehen bleibt, oder einer Grundlos ne vollbremsung beim Abbiegevorgang macht und ich dann ziemlich heftig bremsen musste.
oder dass zum beispiel manche auf der Autobahn von ganz links nach ganz rechts zur Ausfahrt wollen und einmal quer über alle Fahrspuren ziehen 
bei manchen denkt man auch das sie es nie lernen werden Auto zu fahren, bei mir war die Fahrpraxis eig relativ schnell da, wenn man bewusst und ordentlich fährt sollte das  klappen


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Vorallem da alte Saugmotoren allgemein eher nach oben steuen


 
Da redest du dem Scareface aus dem HWL aber schön nach  Lass dir gesagt sein auch alte Saugmotoren streuen nach oben, nicht nur Turbomotoren haben eine Streuung nach oben. Trotzdem sind echte 210km/h unter 130PS nicht möglich.


----------



## Woohoo (29. September 2011)

Also mehr als 300€ würde ich für ein Auto schon ausgeben, auch wenn es das erste Auto ist. Es soll ja nicht nach einer Woche zu Staub zerfallen.  Aber vielleicht habe ich auch falsche Vorstellung was für ein Auto man für 300€ bekommt.


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2011)

Für 300Euro wird man aber nicht viele gescheite Autos finden und wenn man eins findet ist die Gefahr groß das man einiges an Geld reinstecken muss. Deswegen sollte man lieber ein etwas teureres Auto kaufen, wo man nicht so eine große Gefahr hat am Ende noch unmengen reinstecken zu müssen.


----------



## Iceheart33 (29. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> jo, war bei meinen Eltern bei dem Passat früher auch
> 
> 
> man kann halt leider immer nur den Taco wert angeben, weil man ja nicht weis wie stark der Tacho vorgeht
> ...



Eigentlich braucht man ja gar keinen Drehzahlmesser, wenn die Drehzahl ungesund wird hört man das auch so .

Das war ein guter Preis. Ich wollte auch nur veranschaulichen das es auch ein Auto für 1500,- - 2000 Euro als erstes eigenes Fahrzeug tut. Es gibt durchaus ältere Fahrzeuge in dieser Preisklasse bei denen die Sicherheit und Fahrtauglichkeit sowie der allgemeine Zustand ordentlich sind.
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: wenn man bei 200 km/h oder mehr einen Unfall baut, nützt einem auch das beste Sicherheitssystem nichts weil die Physik unerbittlich ist.

Mit der Unbedachtheit und Dummheit der anderen muß man im Straßenverkehr immer rechnen. Zum Beispiel sehe ich in den letzten Monaten sehr oft das es scheinbar nicht mehr nötig ist beim abbiegen oder beim Spurwechsel (auch auf der Autobahn) zu blinken. Da möchte ich dann gern diese Leute greifen und sie mit ihrem Blinkhebel und ihrem Blinker zurück in die Fahrschule prügeln. Oder das in 50 km/h-Zonen wesentlich schneller gefahren wird.



Riverna schrieb:


> Für 300Euro wird man aber nicht viele gescheite Autos finden und wenn man eins findet ist die Gefahr groß das man einiges an Geld reinstecken muss. Deswegen sollte man lieber ein etwas teureres Auto kaufen, wo man nicht so eine große Gefahr hat am Ende noch unmengen reinstecken zu müssen.



Das mit den 300 Euro war sicher nur ein (optimistisches) Beispiel dafür, das es kein gar so teures Erstauto, nach dem Führerschein sein muß.


----------



## watercooled (29. September 2011)

Iceheart33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich braucht man ja gar keinen Drehzahlmesser, wenn die Drehzahl ungesund wird hört man das auch so .
> 
> Das war ein guter Preis. Ich wollte auch nur veranschaulichen das es auch ein Auto für 1500,- - 2000 Euro als erstes eigenes Fahrzeug tut. Es gibt durchaus ältere Fahrzeuge in dieser Preisklasse bei denen die Sicherheit und Fahrtauglichkeit sowie der allgemeine Zustand ordentlich sind.
> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: wenn man bei 200 km/h oder mehr einen Unfall baut, nützt einem auch das beste Sicherheitssystem nichts weil die Physik unerbittlich ist.
> ...



Und wenn man Taub ist hat man immernoch den Begrenzer


----------



## moe (29. September 2011)

@pibels: Gebrauchtwagenkauf ist immer ein bisschen Glücksspiel, denn du weißt nie, was der/die Vorbesitzer damit gemacht haben. Mit nem Polo oder Golf (3 oder 5) machst du aber nicht viel falsch. Die Franzosen sind halt etwas schlechter verabeitet,tuns aber trotzdem.  Italiener würde ich nicht kaufen, schon gar nicht als erstes Auto. Die, die du bezahlen kannst halten nicht lange. Bei Opel kannst du dich auch mal umsehen. Corsa oder Astra wären hier intesessant.

Du kannst aber auch erstmal ein 500€ Auto kaufen, den fahren, bis er nicht mehr will und dich dann mit größerem Budget nach was besserem umsehen.

Was sich auf jeden Fall lohnt, ist ab und zu mal den Samstagsteil der Zeitung oder die örtlichen Anzeiger durchzustöbern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und wenn man Taub ist hat man immernoch den Begrenzer


 
Der wurde aus Kostengründen weggelassen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2011)

@pibels

So schlecht soll der Alfa auch nicht sein: Die ausführliche Alfa 147 Kaufberatung - Alfa Romeo Forum

Das VW Geraffel landet doch bei AB meistens ganz weit hinten, dazu kommt die hohe Nachfrage und hohe Preise.


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2011)

Zum Drehzahlmesser:
Mein Twingo damals hatte gar keinen. Nur den Digital-Tacho in der Mittelkonsole.


Thema Gebrauchtwagen:
Unsere Peugeots (zwei 106er, zwei 206er, ein 1007) und mein Renault Twingo hatten weniger Probleme als mein aktueller Seat Ibiza.
Mein 75PS 206er wäre auch noch ohne Probleme weiter gefahren.

Und die Verarbeitung ist auch nicht zu beklagen gewesen.


----------



## watercooled (29. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Der wurde aus Kostengründen weggelassen.



6000...6500...7000...7500...7659...Boooom! 

Begrenzer haben eig alle Autos mit Steuergerät oder?


----------



## Zoon (29. September 2011)

Heute ist der Begrenzer ne CPU Sache im Auto.

Früher bei ganz alten Schinken war das ein mechaniches System im Zündverteiler .. was sich für Tunignzwecke auch recht einfach entfernen lies ^^


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2011)

@iceheart: bei 200km/h ist es wirklich egal, aber die wird man mit einem 300€ auto sowieso nicht erreichen, höchstens mit meinem Golf 


@all: das 300€ auto war auch nur dafür gedacht damit man nicht drauf aufpassen muss, wenn da was kaputt geht ist dann auch egal.
 deshalb auch besonders lustig im winter


----------



## Iceheart33 (29. September 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Heute ist der Begrenzer ne CPU Sache im Auto.
> 
> Früher bei ganz alten Schinken war das ein mechaniches System im Zündverteiler .. was sich für Tunignzwecke auch recht einfach entfernen lies ^^



Dann müßte mein Auto ja so einen mechanischen Begrenzer haben.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @iceheart: bei 200km/h ist es wirklich egal, aber die wird man mit einem 300€ auto sowieso nicht erreichen, höchstens mit meinem Golf
> 
> 
> @all: das 300€ auto war auch nur dafür gedacht damit man nicht drauf aufpassen muss, wenn da was kaputt geht ist dann auch egal.
> deshalb auch besonders lustig im winter


 
Ja und wenn du dann in einen Bentley rutschts bringt dir der günstige Preis auch nichts 

sonst ein Smart kaufen  kriegt man auch rel. günstig und sind nicht schlecht (zum Teil Mercedes Technik) und mit unter 1500€  bezahlbar


----------



## Iceheart33 (29. September 2011)

Er sollte sich einen alten Volvo kaufen (850 oder noch älter), das sind richtig geile Panzer. Damit kommt man überall durch . Die sind auch nicht tot zu kriegen.


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2011)

@lolman: was hat der günstige preis denn mit einem bentley zu tun?


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. September 2011)

@iceheart: Die alten volvos sind zwar wirklich sehr robust und zuverlässig, allerdings sind sie (gerade als fahanfänger) sackteuer im unterhalt. Also nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. als anfängerauto eignet sich ein Peugeot 106 gut, hab auch einen und bin sehr zufrieden mit der kiste  oder sonst halt so das mainstream auto golf 3 oder 4


----------



## Iceheart33 (29. September 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @iceheart: Die alten volvos sind zwar wirklich sehr robust und zuverlässig, allerdings sind sie (gerade als fahanfänger) sackteuer im unterhalt. Also nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. als anfängerauto eignet sich ein Peugeot 106 gut, hab auch einen und bin sehr zufrieden mit der kiste  oder sonst halt so das mainstream auto golf 3 oder 4



Stimmt, im Unterhalt sind die sehr teuer, vor allem als Diesel.

So ein Peugeot oder ähnliches kleines Auto reicht wirklich völlig als Fahranfänger. Das mit den großen, leistungsstarken Autos in allen Ehren aber muß das als Fahranfänger sein. Ich glaube nicht. Man muß doch nur mal auf die Spritpreise schauen. Und da man als Fahranfänger ja gern mal überall hin fährt, wird man sich als solcher mit nem dicken Auto schon bald selbst in den Hintern beißen. Den Unterhalt mal ganz nebenbei. Und wenn dann mal was kaputt geht ist es möglicherweiser gleich ganz aus.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @lolman: was hat der günstige preis denn mit einem bentley zu tun?


 
wenn du in nen teures Auto fährt hast genau so die Arschkarte


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @all: das 300€ auto war auch nur dafür gedacht damit man nicht drauf aufpassen muss, wenn da was kaputt geht ist dann auch egal.
> deshalb auch besonders lustig im winter


 
Dann kauf dir einen Hecktriebler, ist lustiger im Winter.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir einen Hecktriebler, ist lustiger im Winter.


 
am besten einen möglichst heftigen  wie ein BMW m3/m5 im Winter


----------



## pibels94 (29. September 2011)

dann schau ich mal wegen einem kleinen Peugeot, danke auf jeden Fall


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> 6000...6500...7000...7500...7659...Boooom!
> 
> Begrenzer haben eig alle Autos mit Steuergerät oder?


 
Nein hat mit dem Steuergerät nur bedingt zu tun, den im Grunde hat jedes Auto ein Steuergerät aber eben nicht jedes Auto hat einen Begrenzer. Begrenzer ist aber was feines, ich liebe ihn zu benutzen.


----------



## moe (29. September 2011)

@pibels: Ich hab nen 206 mit 75PS und bin recht zufrieden damit. Momentan fahr ich den mit 6,3l bei normaler Fahrweise. Mit Energy-Saver Reifen wird da aber noch mehr gehen denke ich, ich hab noch die vom Vorbesitzer drauf. 
Wenn du dir so einen anschaffst musst du aber drauf achten, dass die Zylinderkopfdichtung dicht ist, dass ist ne Krankheit bei den älteren Modellen. Nimm dir am besten jemand mit, der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> am besten einen möglichst heftigen  wie ein BMW m3/m5 im Winter


 
Brauchst du gar nicht, ein Ford Sierra XR4 reicht schon, damit kann man gut kreiseln.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. September 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein hat mit dem Steuergerät nur bedingt zu tun, den im Grunde hat jedes Auto ein Steuergerät aber eben nicht jedes Auto hat einen Begrenzer. Begrenzer ist aber was feines, ich liebe ihn zu benutzen.


 
Seit den 30er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts hat eigentlich jedes Auto einen Drehzahlbegrenzer, da die feinen Herren immer Rennen gegeneinander fuhren und ihre Motoren verreckten.


----------



## Zoon (29. September 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> aber eben nicht jedes Auto hat einen Begrenzer.



In jedem Normal auf dem Markt kaufbaren Auto im Serienzustand um genau zu sein ist ein Drehzahlbegrenzer drin. Halt nur wer motormäßig tunt baut den entweder aus (die alten mechanischen) oder bei den neuen wirds Steuergerät umprogrammiert.

Genauso wird im Prinzip über die CPU geregelt bei nem normalen Schinken meinetwegen Golf 1.6 greift der Begrenzer genauso emotionslos zu. Bei nem Civic Type R gibts dagegen das klassiche "Rängdängdäng".


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2011)

Nissan 100NX 90PS hat z.B. keinen Drehzahlbegrenzer, diverse ältere Honda haben keinen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. September 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nissan 100NX 90PS hat z.B. keinen Drehzahlbegrenzer, diverse ältere Honda haben keinen.


 
Quellen?


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2011)

@lolman: ja, was ist mit Versicherung?


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Quellen?


 
Ich hatte so einen 
Aber geb einfach GA16DS Drehzahlbegrenzer ein, dann wirst du einige Thread u.a. im Nissanboard darüber finden. Nissan hat das beim Facelift aber geändert, scheinbar gabs relativ viele die ihren Motor ohne Drehzahlbegrenzer tot gefahren haben.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @lolman: ja, was ist mit Versicherung?


 
wenn du schuld bist kannst am schluss trotzdem die a**** Karte und wenn du von Spass redest ist das nicht inerhalb von den Strassenregeln....  ausser ihr dürft auf der strasse nen Donut machen  bei uns hätten wir zumindest das Billet los


----------



## >ExX< (29. September 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> wenn du schuld bist kannst am schluss trotzdem die a**** Karte und wenn du von Spass redest ist das nicht inerhalb von den Strassenregeln....  ausser ihr dürft auf der strasse nen Donut machen  bei uns hätten wir zumindest das Billet los


 
ich glaub es ist keiner so doof und gibt zu dass er es aus spaß gemacht hat 
auf nem abgesperrten Gelände mit Genehmigung natürlich (aka Parkplatz) ^^
wenns schief geht wars nen Fahrfehler


----------



## Lolm@n (29. September 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich glaub es ist keiner so doof und gibt zu dass er es aus spaß gemacht hat
> auf nem abgesperrten Gelände mit Genehmigung natürlich (aka Parkplatz) ^^
> wenns schief geht wars nen Fahrfehler


 
ich kenne leute die fahren innerorts mit 120 links von einer tram insel vorbei  (Hier in CH gilt 50/60 innerorts)


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

moinmoin, ich meld mich dann auch nochmal zu Wort 

Gebrauchtwagen: Peugeot, 306, XS Top Zustand, Benzin,

wie stehts mit solchen Autos?


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2011)

Sieht doch soweit ganz gescheit aus und mit 110PS auch angemessen motorisiert. Zum Auto selber kann ich jedoch nicht viel sagen, meine Schwiegereltern hatten mal einen 105er Pug und keine Probleme.


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

super, und wenn was dran ist kann mein vater es reparieren  jetzt muss ich nur noch 18 werden


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2011)

Aber findest du 110PS nicht etwas viel für einen Fahranfänger? Ich hab mich immer langam gesteigert 75PS - 90PS - 95PS - 143PS - 200PS. Die Leistung hat natürlich nicht unbedingt etwas damit zu tun ob man sich kaputt fährt, dass schaffen genug Leute auch mit 40PS. Aber die Kosten von einem 110PS Wagen sind in der Regel auch höher als von einem 75PS Wagen.


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

stimmt schon, dachte auch nicht explizit an das 110ps Modell, sondern generell in Richtung Peugeut/Kleinwagen 

praktischerweise kann ich mir die Tarife auf der Arbeit selber schon im Vorraus ausrechnen, ab 120ps wirds schon teuer


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

Die Peugeot sind schon OK, sind nicht schlechter als andere Kleinwagen, findest du einen, der gut gepflegt wurde, kannst du zuschlagen.


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2011)

Ich persönlich kann dir einen Nissan Sunny empfehlen, habe selber einen und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sparsam im Sprit, nicht zu teuer in der Versicherung (aber auch nicht besonders günstig), absolut Robust was die Technik angeht und meiner Meinung nach ein relativ unauffälliges Auto. Jedoch solltest du die N14 Baureihe nehmen sprich ab 1991 aufwärts, da die Vorgänger doch relativ altbacken aussehen.


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

gefällt mir leider gar nicht  und was die Versicherung angeht: selbst der Alfa 147 würd emich 2000€ im Jahr kosten 
also viel günster werd ich wohl kaum weg kommen 

hab aber einen super Geheimtipp von Kollegen aus der Abteilung bekommen: Wenn du Schadensfreiheitrabatt bekommen willst, kauf dir nen billigen Roller für 50€ und versicher den, stell den ein paar Jahre in die Garage und es wird immer günstiger, da du ja keinen Schaden hattest


----------



## watercooled (30. September 2011)

Zoon schrieb:
			
		

> In jedem Normal auf dem Markt kaufbaren Auto im Serienzustand um genau zu sein ist ein Drehzahlbegrenzer drin. Halt nur wer motormäßig tunt baut den entweder aus (die alten mechanischen) oder bei den neuen wirds Steuergerät umprogrammiert.
> 
> Genauso wird im Prinzip über die CPU geregelt bei nem normalen Schinken meinetwegen Golf 1.6 greift der Begrenzer genauso emotionslos zu. Bei nem Civic Type R gibts dagegen das klassiche "Rängdängdäng".



Und genau dieses Rängdängdäng liebe ich


----------



## moe (30. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> gefällt mir leider gar nicht  und was die Versicherung angeht: selbst der Alfa 147 würd emich 2000€ im Jahr kosten
> also viel günster werd ich wohl kaum weg kommen
> 
> hab aber einen super Geheimtipp von Kollegen aus der Abteilung bekommen: Wenn du Schadensfreiheitrabatt bekommen willst, kauf dir nen billigen Roller für 50€ und versicher den, stell den ein paar Jahre in die Garage und es wird immer günstiger, da du ja keinen Schaden hattest


 
Vergiss Check24 und Co., die erzählen dir nur Mist. Frag als erstes mal bei der Versicherung deiner Eltern nach, was dich das Auto da kosten würde. Dann kannst du bei diversen anderen Versicherern mal Angebote im Internet kalkulieren lassen. Was sich für Fahranfänger immer lohnt sind Direktversicherer. Die HUK24 ist da nicht schlecht.

btw: Das mit dem Roller stimmt so auch nicht. Manche Versicherungen akzeptieren das, andere nicht.


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2011)

Die Versicherung muss das akzeptieren, war im Freundeskreis auch immer so. Check24 find ich ganz gut, ich rechne da jedes Jahr mein Auto durch und wechsel dann zum günstigsten Anbieter. Bisher hat es immer gut geklappt...


----------



## moe (30. September 2011)

Ist für Fahranfänger, die ihr Auto gleich auf sich versichern aber nicht geeignet. Ich hab bei "manueller" Suche wesentlich günstigere Angebote gefunden. Bei Check24 war das billigste bei 1600/Jahr. Bei der HUK24 zahl ich jetzt "nur" 1000.


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

ähm..ich arbeite bei einer Versicherung, zufällig im Bereich KFZ  und ich hab schon probeweise was angelegt, kostet ~2000€ im Jahr


----------



## moe (30. September 2011)

Geh zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## Iceheart33 (30. September 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Die HUK24 ist da nicht schlecht.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe vor kurzem zur HUK24 gewechselt. Ich war vorher bei der Allianz und habe 240 Euro bezahlt, pro Jahr. Jetzt zahle ich nur noch 196,43 Euro.


----------



## Seabound (30. September 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau dieses Rängdängdäng liebe ich



Ich hab auch so nen rängdängdäng-begrenzer. Nicht so nen schwulen weichen, der dir einfach mehr oder weniger den saft abdreht...


----------



## watercooled (30. September 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch so nen rängdängdäng-begrenzer. Nicht so nen schwulen weichen, der dir einfach mehr oder weniger den saft abdreht...



Dieses Rängdängdäng spürt man auch richtig


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Ist für Fahranfänger, die ihr Auto gleich auf sich versichern aber nicht geeignet. Ich hab bei "manueller" Suche wesentlich günstigere Angebote gefunden. Bei Check24 war das billigste bei 1600/Jahr. Bei der HUK24 zahl ich jetzt "nur" 1000.


 
Ok ich muss zugeben wie das als Fahranfänger ist weiß ich nicht, bin jetzt von unter 100% ausgegangen. 


Ein Begrenzer muss schön hart sein, ein geiles Geräusch deswegen benutze ich den auch so oft.


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ständig im begrenzer rumzuorgeln is jetzt auch nich so det ding.


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2011)

Rumorgeln nicht aber in den Begrenzer reinfahren ist schon geil, macht auf jedenfall Spaß. Ich fahre jetzt nicht ewig im Begrenzer rum...
Im Anhang meine beiden Autos, der rote ist mein Sommerauto und der andere mein Alltagswagen.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Oktober 2011)

Meldest du den Wagen im Sommer an und danach wieder ab oder wie?


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal zwei pics meines kleinen..
Clio 2 Sport 2.0 16v mit ca. 170-180 PS und würde mal sagen noch ca 1050 kg leicht.
Sportauspuffanlage und heckstosstange ist von Elia. Frontstosstange von ntc. Federn von Apex
Ist mein allererstes Auto mit 23 Jahren.. endlich 

@River nette Schlitten! vorallem der rote gefällt mir sehr gut!
Den Nissan Sunny 2.0 hatten meine Eltern auch einmal vor ein paar Jahren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## >ExX< (3. Oktober 2011)

die Front Stoßstange ist aber nicht wirklich passgenau


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Oktober 2011)

wird noch gemacht, ist noch nicht fertig mein Auto. Dauert eine Weile wenn man alles selber macht. GFK Matten und Epoxidharz müssen her. 
Das schöne an GFK ist, dass man das Material sehr gut formen, schleifen usw. kann. Das Übel, dass die Teile meistens nicht passen und passend gemacht werden müssen. (Auch wenn der Shop mit milimetergenauer Passgenauigkeit wirbt :S). Wenn man ein Occasion Auto kauft, merkt man bei einer solchen Montage dann auch ob das Auto verzogen ist oder nicht.
Mache es lieber selber als Auto in die Garage zu stellen und alles teuer machen zu lassen und mit dem Handwerk anderer zu prahlen 



Poste dann mal noch Bilder vom Winkel eines stehenden Menschen. Da sieht man das weniger. Vorne Passt alles nur an beiden Ecken muss noch gewerkelt werden.
Sollte aber kein Problem sein, das Übergangslos hinzukriegen..


----------



## >ExX< (3. Oktober 2011)

das stimmt 
aber normalerweise müsste eine Stoßstange von Anfang an passen, die sollte man nicht mit Schrauben fixieren müssen ^^
wie willste denn dann das Loch wegbekommen?


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> das stimmt
> aber normalerweise müsste eine Stoßstange von Anfang an passen, die sollte man nicht mit Schrauben fixieren müssen ^^
> wie willste denn dann das Loch wegbekommen?


 
Selbst originale Teile haben Spaltmasse. Jedes neue Auto ab Werk hat Spaltmasse, wenn man genau hinsieht oder misst. 

Die alten Schraubenhalterungen + Gewinde waren ausgerissen. Die zuvor montiere Stosstange hängte an einer Schraube und an einem Kabelbinder  (hab ich so gekauft)
Das Loch (Schraubenloch) zuspachteln ist ein Kinderspiel. Die Lücke kann mit Glasfasermatten und Epoxiharz geschlossen werden - sprich die Front erweitert werden. Die gesamte Stosstange wiegt ca. 3,5 kg

Alle Halterungen die ich angebracht haben sind mit einem Gewinde versehen, die Front ist binnen 3 Minuten demontiert.

Viele montieren ein Bodykit, dass nur so hin und her wabbelt. Meine Front ist stabiler als die Originale und wabbelt überhaupt nicht. Übrigens muss man für die meisten Tuningteile dieser Art selber Halterungen anbringen - was die Schrauben erklärt. Natürlich können die Schraube dann auch "versenkt" werden. Solange ich am anpassen bin muss ich diese aber wieder lösen können.
Wenn sie nicht mit Schrauben fixiert wird, wie dann? geklebt?
h


----------



## >ExX< (3. Oktober 2011)

genau, kleben 
aber normalerweise müssten doch Halterungen da sein?!


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> genau, kleben
> aber normalerweise müssten doch Halterungen da sein?!


 
Ja halterungen für die Orignale Stosstange  Aber nicht für eine Front die xx cm weiter nach vorne ragt. Zudem sind die seitlichen Halterungen eben ausgerissen gewesen. Deshalb hing die alte Front ja auch an einem Kabelbinder (Innenseite).
Die Schraube auf der Seite stabilisiert das ganze, wäre sie nicht da, würde das ganze aber hin und her flattern. Du kannst dir ja vorstellen, was bei hoher Geschwindigkeit passiert wenn das Rad die Front abreisst und unten durchs Auto flutscht - dem nächsten Auto in die Frontscheibe .

Ausserdem fällt die Schraube kaum auf, wäre es nicht so eine Grossaufnahme  *ausred*.


----------



## >ExX< (3. Oktober 2011)

ja, kann sein 
kannst du auch mal ein Bild machen, wo man die Frontstange von oben sieht?^^


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ja, kann sein
> kannst du auch mal ein Bild machen, wo man die Frontstange von oben sieht?^^



Ja kann ich machen, sieht auch besser aus von vorne als von der Seite 
War nur so ehrlich und habe die fiesen fail-Ecken ablichten lassen 

Theoretisch könnte ich ja ein Tagebuch erstellen, leider ist das kein Autoforum 

Mein Kofferaum fotografier ich dann auch noch  welcher eher zum Wooferraum mutiert ist.


----------



## Riverna (3. Oktober 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> @River nette Schlitten! vorallem der rote gefällt mir sehr gut!
> Den Nissan Sunny 2.0 hatten meine Eltern auch einmal vor ein paar Jahren
> Grüsse



Ich fahre aus Prinzip auch nur die 2.0L Motoren, alles andere hat mir zu wenig Leistung. Im Sunny werkelt der originale 2.0L 143PS Motor mit aktuell 160PS - 170PS (letzter Stand waren 162PS) und im 100NX werkelt ein 2.0L 190PS Motor der aktuell irgendwas um die 200PS bringen dürfte. Leider weiß ich hier noch nichts genaues da ich noch nicht auf dem Prüfstand war... aber 200PS - 210PS sollten eigentlich ohne Probleme drin sein mit den aktuell verbauten Teilen. Selbst der Sunny geht schon ganz gut mit seinen 1100kg  Aber man kann nie genug haben, beim roten bin ich schon wieder am Überlegen wie ich da noch mehr rausholen kann. 

Was hast du bei deinem Motor gemacht um auf 180PS zu kommen?



>ExX< schrieb:


> das stimmt
> aber normalerweise müsste eine Stoßstange von Anfang an passen, die sollte man nicht mit Schrauben fixieren müssen ^^
> wie willste denn dann das Loch wegbekommen?



Bei GFK Stoßstangen ist es eigentlich nie der Fall das die überhaupt passen, aus dem Grund verbaue ich das Zeug auch nicht mehr. Auch wenn der Hersteller eine 100%ige passgenauigkeit angibt, passt der Krempel vorne und hinten nicht.


----------



## Hatschi (3. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre aus Prinzip auch nur die 2.0L Motoren, alles andere hat mir zu wenig Leistung. Im Sunny werkelt der originale 2.0L 143PS Motor mit aktuell 160PS - 170PS (letzter Stand waren 162PS) und im 100NX werkelt ein 2.0L 190PS Motor der aktuell irgendwas um die 200PS bringen dürfte. Leider weiß ich hier noch nichts genaues da ich noch nicht auf dem Prüfstand war... aber 200PS - 210PS sollten eigentlich ohne Probleme drin sein mit den aktuell verbauten Teilen. Selbst der Sunny geht schon ganz gut mit seinen 1100kg  Aber man kann nie genug haben, beim roten bin ich schon wieder am Überlegen wie ich da noch mehr rausholen kann.



Wie weit ist der rote entkernt?
Andere Frage wieviel hast du schon investiert?


----------



## Riverna (3. Oktober 2011)

Komplett entrostet und geschweißt, so wie sich das gehört. Aber er hatte von Anfang an schon sehr wenig (für Nissanverhältnisse). Was ich reingesteckt habe weiß ich nicht genau, grob überschlagen irgendwas oberhalb der 10k Grenze.


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

***update*** 

mutti sponsert zum 18. ein Auto 

ein Lancia y, nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber immerhin ^^

http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/59474523_073d753851.jpg

jemand schon Tips in welche Bauteile ich am besten investiere? Es geht primär nicht um Leistungszuwachs, sondern um die Langlebigkeit des Autos, der Wagen soll 3 Jahre halten


----------



## >ExX< (4. Oktober 2011)

am besten investierst du da gar nichts 

ich würd das Auto weiter verkaufen, oder sag deiner mutti sie soll dir ein anderes Sponsern 
du könntest aber die Schweller usw mit Wachs oder so versiegeln lassen, damits nicht rostet^^


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

für umsonst nehm ich das, kaufen würde ich es auch niemals 

Aber es ging jetzt eher um Verschleißteiel wie Bremsen, Stoßdämper etc. ob und wo man am besten Geld ausgibt damit es nicht richtig teuer wird oder es zu einem Schaden kommt.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Oktober 2011)

kannst ja versuchen das Auto durch herunterschalten der Gänge geringfügig abzubremsen, aber das geht wieder auf die Kupplung 
Stoßdämpfer, langsam über Bodenwellen fahren.

Immer rechtzeitig zur Inspektion, dann sollte das passen


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

also kurz gesagt: keinen cent in die karre stecken?


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2011)

Verschleißteile wie Bremsen, Reifen usw musst du bei jedem Auto einrechnen. Da kommst du auch nicht drum rum wenn du den Wagen 3 Jahre fahren willst. Bau halt keine Unnötigen Sachen dran wie Felgen, Sportauspuff usw und spar das Geld dann für ein Auto was dir wirklich zusagt. Gestern war übrigends ein guter Freund von mir da und wir haben an seinem Auto geschraubt... zu zweit schrauben macht eindeutig mehr Spaß als alleine.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Oktober 2011)

kommt drauf an 
wenn du das Auto lange fahren willst, dann behandle das Auto gut, und investiere wenn nötig 

wenn du das Auto nur 2 Jahre oder so fahren willst, würd ich nichts reinstecken.
Aber extra kaputtheizen würd ich das Auto auch nicht, es sei denn es kostet weniger als 250€


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

der Preis liegt deutlich über 250€ 

also ich find den Wagen ja ziemlich hässlich...aber mit ein bisschen Arbeit kann man was draus machen:

http://www.koreanstyling.dk/webshop/images/images_extra/123.jpg (bis auf den Heckspoiler und die unnötigen Aufkleber)


----------



## >ExX< (4. Oktober 2011)

ja das auto ist wirklich hässlich, kann dir deine mutter nicht einfach das Geld geben?


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

nee, das Auto fährt sie ja bis dahin


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

Warum eigentlich ein  Y?
Der Orginale sieht besser aus. Zwar kein Y, aber ein Lancia


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

der hat ein bisschen viel Power und ist schweineteuer, mein Vater hat einen Delta mit 240PS, der wär mir auch schon zu groß


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

So groß ist der Unterschied auch nicht.
Delta: 3895 mm Ist halt ein kurzes Auto.
Y:3723–3741 mm

Ansoten hast du aber recht.


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt ^^ meinte mit "groß" den Motor  80 vs 240 PS


----------



## >ExX< (4. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt ^^ meinte mit "groß" den Motor  80 vs 240 PS


 
ist doch egal wie viel PS das Auto hat, musst ja nicht vollgas geben


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

trotzdem ist es mir am Anfang lieber "weniger zu können als ich darf" (ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine )

und aus finanzieller Sicht ist ein 80PS Wagen auch deutlich besser


----------



## >ExX< (4. Oktober 2011)

nach 3 Monaten denkst du anders darüber 
ok, ich bin mit 100PS bei meinem Golf voll zusfrieden, einzig der sechste Gang fehlt


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

das Problem ist einfach: als Fahranfänger hab ich 220% bei der Versicherung, nehm ich dann noch ein Auto mit (ich glaube) über 150PS,
dann kommt noch der nette Vertragsbestandteil "Junger Raser" hinzu, was den Preis noch einmal nach oben treibt, und als Azubi ist das einfach nicht bezahlbar


----------



## der_yappi (4. Oktober 2011)

Warum willst du das Auto auf dich versichern lassen?
Oder musst du das (von deinen Eltern aus)?

Ein Auto kann auch "deines" sein (du fährst es ja täglich) aber über die Eltern zugelassen und versichert sein...


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich müsste nicht, aber wenn es über meine Eltern versichert bleibt, dann muss ich als junger Mitnutzer eingetragen werden, und das ist auch teuer, desweiteren fällt dann der Mitarbeiter Rabatt weg (hatte geplant mein Auto bei der AXA zu versichern, da ich dort auch arbeite und so ein wenig Rabatt bekomme.)


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Oktober 2011)

Nice, dass du eins gesponsort kriegst. 
Aber ganz im Ernst - ich würde so ein Auto nicht mal geschenkt nehmen. 
Lieber in den Zug hocken und gemütlich AMS lesen, als mit so einer Gurke bei 120 auf der rechten Spur "rumgurken" - würd ich Weinkrämpfe kriegen. Schneller würd ich damit eh nicht fahren..^^
Aber jedem das Seine. Viel Spaß damit. ;o)


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich bin auch nicht sonderlich begeistert 

hätte auch lieber den alfa


----------



## ich558 (4. Oktober 2011)

Da muss ich Whoosaa auch recht geben. Ein Auto sollte ja doch auch etwas von Schönheit ausstrahlen und das Teil strahlt alles aus aber nichts schönes 
Was soll der Wagen eigedlich kosten? Gibt doch sicher genug ander Autos die den selben Preis haben und bedeutend besser aussehen oder?
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2555-whoosaa.html*


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

Der Lancia ist anisch schön.
Schöner als die meisten Kleinwagen dieser Zeit.


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2011)

Ach so schlimm ist der Kübel doch auch nicht und geschenkt ist doch auch ok. Kaufen würde ich ihn auch nicht, aber hätte ich damals so einen als mein erstes Fahrzeug geschenkt bekommen hätte ich mich nicht beklagt. So wie ich das verstanden habe gehört er aktuell seiner Mutter und sie überlässt ihm den Wagen dann. Besser als ein zweier Golf oder alter gammliger Corsa ist das Teil doch allemal


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> ***update***
> 
> mutti sponsert zum 18. ein Auto
> 
> ...


 
Der Ypsilon ist doch ein geiles Auto. 
Im Design sind die Italiener nicht zu schlagen. Schicker Kleinwagen.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde den lancia auch sofort nehmen. Mir gefällt er!


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2011)

Bin aktuell am überlegen den Sunny gegen was kleineres auszutauschen. 8L Durschnittverbrauch, 300Euro Steuer und 600Euro Versicherung sind mir eigentlich zuviel für ein Winterauto... aber meine Freundin meint bei weniger PS bekomme ich ganz schnell schlechte Laune da ich mich dran gewöhnt habe. Obwohl so ein Diesel Smart wäre schon geil... der kostet im Jahr mit Sprit wahrscheinlich weniger als meine Kiste nur an Versicherung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Ypsilon ist doch ein geiles Auto.
> Im Design sind die Italiener nicht zu schlagen. Schicker Kleinwagen.


 naja, ich finde gerade lancia ist extreme geschmackssache. Ich finde die autos, die lancia in den letzten 20-25 Jahren rausgebracht haben, einfach extremst hässlich, zum ^^
aber jeder mag das auf seine art und weise sehen


----------



## roadgecko (4. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bin aktuell am überlegen den Sunny gegen was kleineres auszutauschen. 8L Durschnittverbrauch, 300Euro Steuer und 600Euro Versicherung sind mir eigentlich zuviel für ein Winterauto... aber meine Freundin meint bei weniger PS bekomme ich ganz schnell schlechte Laune da ich mich dran gewöhnt habe. Obwohl so ein Diesel Smart wäre schon geil... der kostet im Jahr mit Sprit wahrscheinlich weniger als meine Kiste nur an Versicherung.


 
Also bei 300 € stuern gehe ich mal stark davon aus, das du einen Diesel hast. Ansonsten wären wir bei ca. 4liter Hubraum wenn ich mich nicht irre  Für nen Diesel sind 8liter sicherlich nicht wenig. So viel verbrauche ich mit meinem 1.8er Benziner mit 115ps. Was hast du den für nen Motor drin ?


----------



## Zoon (4. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bin aktuell am überlegen den Sunny gegen was kleineres auszutauschen. 8L Durschnittverbrauch, 300Euro Steuer und 600Euro Versicherung sind mir eigentlich zuviel für ein Winterauto... aber meine Freundin meint bei weniger PS bekomme ich ganz schnell schlechte Laune da ich mich dran gewöhnt habe. Obwohl so ein Diesel Smart wäre schon geil... der kostet im Jahr mit Sprit wahrscheinlich weniger als meine Kiste nur an Versicherung.


 
Du behauptest deine bessere Hälfte bekommt bei wenig PS schlechte Laune und erwähnst drauf an nen Smart Diesel. Willst wohl das ne Wohnung frei wird wa 

Bevor ich smart Diesel fahre dann lieber Fahrrad. Selbst ein Golf SDI ist eine Rennmaschine dagegen.


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also bei 300 € stuern gehe ich mal stark davon aus, das du einen Diesel hast. Ansonsten wären wir bei ca. 4liter Hubraum wenn ich mich nicht irre  Für nen Diesel sind 8liter sicherlich nicht wenig. So viel verbrauche ich mit meinem 1.8er Benziner mit 115ps. Was hast du den für nen Motor drin ?



2.0L Benziner Euro 1. Sind 302Euro im Jahr, leider gibt es auch keine Möglichkeit den Wagen legal auf Euro 2 umzurüsten. Per Minikat geht es zwar mit dem Motor, aber leider nur beim Nissan Primera und nicht bei meinem Nissan Sunny. Obwohl bei beiden der gleiche Motor verbaut ist... 



Zoon schrieb:


> Du behauptest deine bessere Hälfte bekommt bei wenig PS schlechte Laune und erwähnst drauf an nen Smart Diesel. Willst wohl das ne Wohnung frei wird wa
> 
> Bevor ich smart Diesel fahre dann lieber Fahrrad. Selbst ein Golf SDI ist eine Rennmaschine dagegen.



Mir geht es auch nicht ums rennenfahren... ein Freund fährt einen Smart Diesel und kommt mit 2.9L Super aus. Das finde ich schon nicht schlecht... aber die Kiste beschleunigt halt echt wie eine Wanderdüne. Ausserdem hab ich gesagt das meine Freundin der Meinung ist, dass ich auf Dauer bei so wenig Leistung unzufrieden bin. Ihr persönlich ist die Leistung total egal, hauptsache wir kommen gesund an unser Ziel.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch nicht ums rennenfahren... ein Freund fährt einen Smart *Diesel* und kommt mit 2.9L *Super* aus.



 Wenn Mario Barth das lesen würde, müsste er aber ziemlich oft hinter sich schauen..


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2011)

Oh man... selfowned. Natürlich Diesel nicht Super, dass kommt davon wenn man seit jahren Super tanken muss.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch nicht ums rennenfahren... ein Freund fährt einen Smart Diesel und kommt mit *2.9L Super aus*. Das finde ich schon nicht schlecht... aber die Kiste beschleunigt halt echt wie eine Wanderdüne.


 
Das sagt die AMS dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Verbrauch kann man dreimal so schnelle Autos mit doppelt soviel Sitzplätzen bewegen.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

Da ich ggf. nen Zweitwagen suche, wäre so ein dieselsmartie der absolute traumwagen für mich. Der Benziner ist mir zu schnell für die Stadt und verbraucht zuviel. Hartes Fahrwerk im Diesel, aber ok, dafür fällt man nicht auf und hat weniger probleme beim parken. wie gesagt, zur zeit einer meiner favoriten.


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit dem Verbrauch kann man dreimal so schnelle Autos mit doppelt soviel Sitzplätzen bewegen.


 
Na dann zeig mir mal ein Auto das mit 3.3L auskommt und die dreifache Leistung von 45PS hat 
Die Testverbräuche von AMS stimmen hinten und vorne nicht, wir haben den Smart schon mit 2.9L bewegt. Keine Ahnung wie die auf einen derart hohen Verbrauch kommen.

Was sagt ihr dazu das es bei uns wohl bald eine Mautgebühr geben soll? Man will sich am österreichischen Vorgeben anlehnen. Da frag ich mich ob wir am Ende nicht einfach nur nochmal extra Geld bezahlen müssen... Steuererleichterungen wird es sicherlich nicht geben. Der deutsche Autofahrer wird nur noch mehr zur Kasse gebeten als sowieso schon... find es übrigends lustig das man sich was die Maut angeht an Österreich ein beispiel nimmt, bei den geplanten Wechselkennzeichen hingegen nicht. Deusche Politiker stinken mir mal so richtig...


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mir mal ein Auto das mit 3.3L auskommt und die dreifache Leistung von 45PS hat
> Die Testverbräuche von AMS stimmen hinten und vorne nicht, wir haben den Smart schon mit 2.9L bewegt. Keine Ahnung wie die auf einen derart hohen Verbrauch kommen.


 
Der Verbrauch kommt dadurch zustande das er nicht schöngerechnet wird. Und die AMS hat z.B. den BMW 520d mit ~5,7 Liter/ 100km gemessen. Deshalb ist der Smart in allen Eigenschaften + Verbrauch das schlechteste Auto Deutschlands.


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2011)

Vollgetankt -> 530 Kilometer gefahren -> vollgetankt = knapp 15L reingefüllt. Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel was wir hätten uns schön reden können. Abgesehen davon kostet der Smart in der Steuer weniger und ist in der Anschaffung auch kaum mit einem 520d zu vergleichen. Wie gesagt mir geht es einfach nur darum möglichst günstig von A nach B zu kommen, irgendwelche Eigenschaften oder Fahrverhalten ist für mich irrelevant. Wenn ich Spaß haben will fahre ich keinen Diesel egal ob Smart oder 530d


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Spaß haben will fahre ich keinen Diesel egal ob Smart oder 530d



Die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit in so nem schicken Dieselfloh geht bei mir “per definitionem“ durchaus als Fahrspaß durch. Entschleunigt etwas den Alltag. Einfach wunderbar.


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2011)

Es kommt wahrscheinlich einfach auf einen selber an, mir würde ein Diesel keinen Spaß machen. Dabei ist es egal ob es ein 50PS Diesel Smart odeer ein 400PS Diesel BMW wäre, die niedrigen Drehzahlen, der fehlende Sound und das "langweilige" Beschleunigen wären für mich nichts was Spaß bedeutet. Natürlich sieht das jeder anders, für mich ist ein Dieselfahrzeug nur ein Fortbewegungsmittel ohne Emotionen. Ich würde mir auch nie einen 200PS Diesel kaufen, dann wirklich lieber einen Diesel ohne Leistung der dafür aber sehr wenig verbraucht. 

Geschmäcker sind da zum Glück unterschiedlich, wäre auch schlimm wenn jeder von uns das gleiche Auto fahren würde.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu das es bei uns wohl bald eine Mautgebühr geben soll? Man will sich am österreichischen Vorgeben anlehnen. Da frag ich mich ob wir am Ende nicht einfach nur nochmal extra Geld bezahlen müssen... Steuererleichterungen wird es sicherlich nicht geben. Der deutsche Autofahrer wird nur noch mehr zur Kasse gebeten als sowieso schon... find es übrigends lustig das man sich was die Maut angeht an Österreich ein beispiel nimmt, bei den geplanten Wechselkennzeichen hingegen nicht. Deusche Politiker stinken mir mal so richtig...


 

Auf der einen Seite eine neue Steuer, mit vermutlich wieder hohen Einführungs- und Verwaltungskosten, auf der anderen Seite eine Entlastung. Wenn das aufkommensneutral werden soll, hat die ganze Aktion wenig Sinn, wenn auch noch Verwaltungskosten > Einnahmen durch ausländische Autofahrer.
Also werden wohl insgesamt mehr Kosten auf den Autofaher zukommen.
Und wer bitte glaubt denn schon, dass diese neuen Einnahmen diesmal wirklich in den Starßenbau etc. gehen? 
Man kann diese Steuer auch irgendeinen Phantasienamen geben, wie z.B. Ökosteuer. 




> Was sagt ihr dazu das es bei uns wohl bald eine Mautgebühr geben soll?



Ist doch Mist, lieber 10 Cent bei der ineffizienten Solarzellenförderung einsparen und damit die Straßen sanieren.


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich genau so... wir bezahlen soviel KfZ Steuer und Mineralölsteuer. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe sind es im Jahr 54Mio Euro die Deutschland nur mit der Mineralölsteuer damit einnimmt, von diesen 54Mio werden aber lediglich 17Mio in den Ausbau und Wartung der Straßen gesteckt. Wo geht die restliche Kohle hin? Wir brauchen also die Mautgebühren um Straßen besser zu warten, aber auf der anderen Seite verschwinden Millionenbeträge auf mysteriöserweise welche eigentlich für den Straßenausbau genommen werden sollen. Die KfZ Steuer ist doch eigentlich nichts anderes als das man die Straßen benutzen darf (so hieß es zumindestens früher) für was bezahlen wir dann demnächst nochmal Geld das wir dies dürfen? Wenn ich ins Kino gehe muss ich doch auch nicht zwei mal bezahlen für ein die selbe Vorstellung. 

Die deutschen Politiker sollen sich lieber ein beispiel an Österreich nehmen was die Wechselkennzeichen angeht, aber hier will die Regierung natürlich auch doppelt abkassieren. Auto muss komplett versteuert werden, wobei man beide Autos (bzw alle drei) doch eh nicht gleichzeitig fahren kann. Für was bezahle ich die Steuer wenn der Hobel in der Garage steht? Langsam kommt man sich echt ausgebeutet vor...


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so... wir bezahlen soviel KfZ Steuer und Mineralölsteuer. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe sind es im Jahr 54Mio Euro die Deutschland nur mit der Mineralölsteuer damit einnimmt, von diesen 54Mio werden aber lediglich 17Mio in den Ausbau und Wartung der Straßen gesteckt. Wo geht die restliche Kohle hin? Wir brauchen also die Mautgebühren um Straßen besser zu warten, aber auf der anderen Seite verschwinden Millionenbeträge auf mysteriöserweise welche eigentlich für den Straßenausbau genommen werden sollen. Die KfZ Steuer ist doch eigentlich nichts anderes als das man die Straßen benutzen darf (so hieß es zumindestens früher) für was bezahlen wir dann demnächst nochmal Geld das wir dies dürfen? Wenn ich ins Kino gehe muss ich doch auch nicht zwei mal bezahlen für ein die selbe Vorstellung.


 
Steuern dürfen *nicht zweckgebunden* sein und deine Zahlen müssten wohl falsch sein.


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab die Zahlen nur im halbschlaf gestern Abend bei RTL mitbekommen. Ob die Zahlen nun stimmen oder nicht kann ich darum nicht garantieren, jedoch ist es Fakt das ein ganz schön großer Teil nicht da ankommt wo er eigentlich hin soll.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2011)

Es sind doch Mrd. und nicht Mio..


Die Maut ist hingegen eine Gebühr, die dürfen zweckgebunden sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, ich finde gerade lancia ist extreme geschmackssache. Ich finde die autos, die lancia in den letzten 20-25 Jahren rausgebracht haben, einfach extremst hässlich, zum ^^
> aber jeder mag das auf seine art und weise sehen


 
Geschmacksverirrung gab es immer mal und wird es immer mal geben, denke da nur an den ersten Fiat Multipla oder eine BMW Siebener Reihe mit dem aufgeklebten Kofferraumdeckel.
Oder den letzten Ford Scorpio Stufenheck.

Aber durchschnittliche betrachtet sind italienische Autos vom Design her immer sehr gut, egal ob jetzt Alfa, Lancia, Fiat oder Ferrari, sie wollen eben auffallen und schrecken auch nicht davor zurück, das auf Kosten der inneren Größe oder der Bedienung zu machen, mich stört es nicht.
Lieber so als den Einheitsbrei, den deutsche Autos haben.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Maut.. jaja. Da könnte ich mich wieder in Hasstiraden verlieren, aber es hat ja eh keinen Sinn. Einfach nächstes Mal die wählen, die gegen die Maut sind, oder am besten gleich die Politiker, die dagegen stimmen, irgendwie unterstützen.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die Maut.. jaja. Da könnte ich mich wieder in Hasstiraden verlieren, aber es hat ja eh keinen Sinn. Einfach nächstes Mal die wählen, die gegen die Maut sind, oder am besten gleich die Politiker, die dagegen stimmen, irgendwie unterstützen.


 

Wenn die Grünen weiter so eifrig gewählt werden, sehe ich schwarz (nicht als politische Farbe gemeint).


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn die Grünen weiter so eifrig gewählt werden, sehe ich schwarz (nicht als politische Farbe gemeint).



allerdings.. schön ist das nicht mehr, die Grünen übertreiben es


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

Warum “grüne„? Ramsauer ist von der CSU... 

Egal, ich wähle grün, hab nichts dagegen im Jahr ca. 100 euro Maut abzudrücken, wenn diese zweckgebunden in den Straßenbau und die Sicherheit fließt. Vorrausgesetzt, der Transitverkehr zahlt auch...


----------



## Iceheart33 (5. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es kommt wahrscheinlich einfach auf einen selber an, mir würde ein Diesel keinen Spaß machen. Dabei ist es egal ob es ein 50PS Diesel Smart odeer ein 400PS Diesel BMW wäre, die niedrigen Drehzahlen, der fehlende Sound und das "langweilige" Beschleunigen wären für mich nichts was Spaß bedeutet. Natürlich sieht das jeder anders, für mich ist ein Dieselfahrzeug nur ein Fortbewegungsmittel ohne Emotionen. Ich würde mir auch nie einen 200PS Diesel kaufen, dann wirklich lieber einen Diesel ohne Leistung der dafür aber sehr wenig verbraucht.
> 
> Geschmäcker sind da zum Glück unterschiedlich, wäre auch schlimm wenn jeder von uns das gleiche Auto fahren würde.



Ein Auto ist nur ein Fortbewegungs und Transportmittel. Die ganzen Stilblüten die die automobile Entwicklung in den letzten Jahrzehnten hervor gebracht hat finde ich völlig sinnlos. Was will der Mensch mit einem Auto mit 150 PS und mehr. Die Kiste ist nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und so sollte sie auch behandelt und angesehen werden. Das ganze zeugt davon das sich der Mensch gern in sinnfreien Entwicklungen verliert. Und um den Leuten gleich vorzugreifen die möglicherweise behaupten mögen ich würde mit diesen Aussagen den Fortschritt in der Entwicklung ablehnen, das ist falsch. Man hätte schon so viel eher in wirtschaftlich, leistungs und umwelttechnisch sinnvolle Fahrzeuge investieren können, das wir jetzt schon viel weiter wären.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Geschmacksverirrung gab es immer mal und wird es immer mal geben, denke da nur an den ersten Fiat Multipla oder eine BMW Siebener Reihe mit dem aufgeklebten Kofferraumdeckel.
> Oder den letzten Ford Scorpio Stufenheck.
> 
> Aber durchschnittlich betrachtet sind italienische Autos vom Design her immer sehr gut, egal ob jetzt Alfa, Lancia, Fiat, sie wollen eben auffallen und schrecken auch nicht davor zurück, das auf Kosten der inneren Größe oder der Bedienung zu machen, mich stört es nicht.
> Lieber so als den Einheitsbrei, den deutsche Autos haben.



Stimmt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2011)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist nur ein Fortbewegungs und Transportmittel. Die ganzen Stilblüten die die automobile Entwicklung in den letzten Jahrzehnten hervor gebracht hat finde ich völlig sinnlos. Was will der Mensch mit einem Auto mit 150 PS und mehr. Die Kiste ist nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und so sollte sie auch behandelt und angesehen werden.


 
Was ist das für ein Schwachsinn?
Nach deiner Logik darf man nur Schrott in allen Lebenslagen kaufen, keine Schicke Breitling Uhr, da ein Kaugummiautomat-Wecker auch die Zeit anzeigt. Nur ein Zelt statt einer Wohnung, da man darin auch übernachten kann, ..... .

Spar die doch solche pauschalisierenden Aussagen, jeder soll für sich das kaufen woran er Spaß hat. Niemand braucht einen "Vordenker" der einem sagt woran man Spaß haben darf und woran nicht  .


----------



## roadgecko (5. Oktober 2011)

Das geb ich dir recht. 

Jeder soll das tun, was im spaß macht und sich nicht nur aufs nötigste beschränken. Wenn jemand das Geld hat kann er es aus ausgeben wo für er will, sein es nun zb. Autos oder irgendwas anderes.
Wir können uns ja alle wieder zurück in die Steinzeit entwickeln, da hatten die Menschen auch nur das nötigste.

Zum Glück haben wir nicht alle den selben Geschmack, sonst würde es hier wohl sehr düster aussehen...


----------



## Iceheart33 (5. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Schwachsinn?
> Nach deiner Logik darf man nur Schrott in allen Lebenslagen kaufen, keine Schicke Breitling Uhr, da ein Kaugummiautomat-Wecker auch die Zeit anzeigt. Nur ein Zelt statt einer Wohnung, da man darin auch übernachten kann, ..... .
> 
> Spar die doch solche pauschalisierenden Aussagen, jeder soll für sich das kaufen woran er Spaß hat. Niemand braucht einen "Vordenker" der einem sagt woran man Spaß haben darf und woran nicht  .



Sicher kann man das auf alles runterbrechen. Ein Auto ist kein lebensnotwendiger Gegenstand, zumindest da nicht wo man auch gut mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fahren kann. Und zu deiner Breitling-Uhr, zeigt die die Zeit anders an als ein Kaugummiautomatenwecker, mitnichten.

Sicher weiß ich das man nicht pauschalieren soll. Ich wollte ja nur einen Denkanstoß liefern, für die Leute die ihr erstes Auto, das auch noch geschenkt ist, nur mit Zähneknirschen nehmen.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2011)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist nur ein Fortbewegungs und Transportmittel. Die ganzen Stilblüten die die automobile Entwicklung in den letzten Jahrzehnten hervor gebracht hat finde ich völlig sinnlos. [...] Die Kiste ist nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und so sollte sie auch behandelt und angesehen werden.



Was ein Auto für jemanden bedeutet, muss schon jeder für sich entscheiden. Einen großen Planer, der vorschreibt was Sinn hat oder nicht, braucht niemand. 



> Was will der Mensch mit einem Auto mit 150 PS und mehr.


Der Nutzen den solchen Autos stiften ist Freude und Spaß. 



> Und zu deiner Breitling-Uhr, zeigt die die Zeit anders an als ein Kaugummiautomatenwecker, mitnichten.


Sie macht es auf eine elegantere Art.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn die Grünen weiter so eifrig gewählt werden, sehe ich schwarz (nicht als politische Farbe gemeint).



Ach, ich glaube, das ist nur ein vorübergehender Trend. Auch die grünen werden sich noch ans Regieren gewöhnen müssen, und danach werden sie sich nicht mehr sonderlich von der CDU unterscheiden, sobald sie dann mal ihre radikalen Thesen für ein breiteres Wählerspektrum aufgegeben haben. 
Kann nur die Zukunft zeigen. Aber zum Glück muss man sie ja nicht wählen.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Warum “grüne„? Ramsauer ist von der CSU...
> 
> Egal, ich wähle grün, hab nichts dagegen im Jahr ca. 100 euro Maut abzudrücken, wenn diese *zweckgebunden* in den *Straßenbau* und die *Sicherheit* fließt. Vorrausgesetzt, der Transitverkehr zahlt auch...



 Nicht dein Ernst, oder?



Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist nur ein Fortbewegungs und Transportmittel. Die ganzen Stilblüten die die automobile Entwicklung in den letzten Jahrzehnten hervor gebracht hat finde ich völlig sinnlos. Was will der Mensch mit einem Auto mit 150 PS und mehr. Die Kiste ist nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und so sollte sie auch behandelt und angesehen werden. Das ganze zeugt davon das sich der Mensch gern in sinnfreien Entwicklungen verliert. Und um den Leuten gleich vorzugreifen die möglicherweise behaupten mögen ich würde mit diesen Aussagen den Fortschritt in der Entwicklung ablehnen, das ist falsch. Man hätte schon so viel eher in wirtschaftlich, leistungs und umwelttechnisch sinnvolle Fahrzeuge investieren können, das wir jetzt schon viel weiter wären.



Mmh - nein. 
Hörst du gerne Musik? Hast du eine CD-Sammlung zuhause?
Siehst du, ich finde Musik überflüssig. Vollkommen sinnfrei, Töne hintereinander zu reihen, und sich dann dafür zu feiern. Oder sich anzuhören, wie andere ihre Stimmbänder in Schwingung bringen. Toll. Gähn.
Habe ich deswegen irgendetwas gegen Musik? Verbiete ich jemandem, Musik toll zu finden, sich hunderte von CD's zu kaufen? Beschwere ich mich, dass wenn alle Musikkünstler der Welt irgendeinen gesellschaftlich sinnvollen Beruf angenommen hätten, unsere Welt schon viel weiter entwickelt wäre?
Nein. Ich sage: jedem das Seine. Wenn jemand Musik schön findet, gut so. Wenn jemand schnelle Autos toll findet, gut so.
Zentrales Bewertungskriterium ist für mich immer noch die Zufriedenheit des Menschen - und jeder kann sich in dem Sinne befriedigen, wie er möchte, solange dabei niemand anderes Freiheit eingeschränkt wird. Sehe ich weder bei der Musik noch bei Autos gegeben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2011)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Sicher kann man das auf alles runterbrechen. Ein Auto ist kein lebensnotwendiger Gegenstand, zumindest da nicht wo man auch gut mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fahren kann. Und zu deiner Breitling-Uhr, zeigt die die Zeit anders an als ein Kaugummiautomatenwecker, mitnichten.



Es gibt sogut wie keine lebensnotwendigen Gegenstände. Insofern ist es einfach nur abwertend anderen seinen Willen aufzuzwingen.
Im übrigen leben wir in einer Marktwirtschaft, wenn keiner was kauft, haben wir bald alle keinen Job mehr.



Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Sicher weiß ich das man nicht pauschalieren soll. Ich wollte ja nur einen Denkanstoß liefern, für die Leute die ihr erstes Auto, das auch noch geschenkt ist, nur mit Zähneknirschen nehmen.


 
Das hat mit Denkanstoß herzlich wenig zu tun, ich würde auch nicht jeden Dreck verwenden nur weil ich ihn geschenkt bekomme. Ich sag brav danke, verschenke es an eine arme Wurst und kaufe mir was ich möchte.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?



Sonst hätte ichs nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ichs nicht geschrieben.


 
Schade. Die ADAC Motorwelt kriegst du nicht? Stand ein guter Artikel drin, der alles, was es dazu zu sagen gibt, zusammengefasst hat. Zeit, den o.Ä. online zu suchen, habe ich jetzt leider nicht.


----------



## 1821984 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich. Da sollte mein Auto in die Werkstatt damit da ein Radlager vorne gewechselt werden kann und der nette ruft an und sagt, die Achsmanschette müsse auch noch neu (wegen TÜV).

Gut die Manschette kostet um den dreh 30€ und 20 min. Arbeit extra. Aus und Einbau kann er sich ja sparen, weil er für das Radlager eh alles zerlegen muss. Da sagt er zu mir das das 150€ mehr kosten soll. Ich erwiderte und fragte ihn "wie 150€? 30€ für die Manschette und 120€ für ca. 20min. Arbeit?" Ja er hatte sich auch schon beim Radlager versehen und es fast verschenkt und wenn die Schrauben fest sind kann es länger dauern usw.

Nach einem kurzen telefonat mit jemanden anderes hab ich mein Auto dort wieder abgeholt und es geht die tage woanders hin wo die nicht so bescheuert sind.

Klar der Rechner sagt 2Std. fürs Radlager und nochmal 1,5Std. für die Manschette aber das das eine von der Arbeit fast das gleiche ist wie das andere sieht der Rechner ja nicht. Und dann wollte er nicht mit sich reden lassen. Da war ich ja erstma wieder gut gelaunt. Die Herrschaften dort haben auch bischen sparsam geschaut, als ich das Auto gute 30 Min. später wieder abgeholt habe.


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2011)

Ist deine Staubmanschette denn schon eingerissen? Wenn nicht, dann hat das für die HU keine Relevanz. Nur weil sie rissig ist, muss man sie nicht zwangsläufig tauschen. Da muss man im Einzelfall entscheiden, wie lange die Manschette wohl noch (mit den kleinen/großen Rissen) halten kann.


----------



## 1821984 (5. Oktober 2011)

Also Fett ist schon ausgetretten und das ist wohl ein KO-Punkt. Es ist noch nichtmal sicher ob sie wirklich gerissen ist oder ob vielleicht nur die Schelle hinten (kleine) zu lose war. Das war wohl so wenig Fett, das kann erst seit 2-3 Tagen sein.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. Oktober 2011)

Nissan Skyline 

Das wird mein Auto wenn ich mal meinen Schein habe und den mache ich nächstes Jahr


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2011)

So lange die Manschette nicht eingerissen oder beschädigt ist, muss auch nichts getauscht werden. Du solltest also alles mit Bremsenreiniger sauber machen und dann schön an der Manschette herumdrücken, um festzustellen ob Fett an irgendeiner Stelle austreten kann. Ist nur eine Schelle lose und Fett tritt aus, dann erneuere diese und bei der HU gibt es keine Probleme. Sobald frisches Fett sichtbar ist, kann der PI oder aaS nicht abschätzen, ob eine Beschädigung vorliegt und muss den Mangel mit EM werten - rein aus umweltverträglichen Gesichtspunkten.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schade. Die ADAC Motorwelt kriegst du nicht? Stand ein guter Artikel drin, der alles, was es dazu zu sagen gibt, zusammengefasst hat. Zeit, den o.Ä. online zu suchen, habe ich jetzt leider nicht.



Als wie, wenn ich was auf die Lobbyisten vom ADAC geben würde.


----------



## 1821984 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mich nervt es schon wieder, dass man sich um jeden schei... selbst kümmern muss. Ich will mich nicht rumnerven mit dem Zeug sondern einfach ne Plakette haben und wenns im Po ist dann muss es neu. Aber jemanden zu finden der einen nich gleich bescheißen will und auch von alleine sagt, dass da nur ne neue Schelle ran muss oder eben nicht ist schwierig zu finden.

Das Radlager wurde als geringer Mangel mit aufgenommen und kommt jetzt also neu. Und wenn die Manschette nun schon so aussieht als wenn sie fast durch ist dann soll sie neu. Kostet selbst ja nicht die Welt aber das dann so rechnen zu wollen, als wenn ich nur wegen der Manschette ankomm, dass ist der Punkt der mich so nervt.

Warum will jeder jeden gleich immer das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Gibts keine ehrlichen und fähigen Handwerker mehr


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2011)

> Warum will jeder jeden gleich immer das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Gibts keine ehrlichen und fähigen Handwerker mehr


Informationsasymmetrie in der Auftraggeber - Auftragnehmer Beziehung, zumindest bei Auftraggebern die sich nicht auskennen. Sowas wird oft ausgenutzt.


----------



## 1821984 (5. Oktober 2011)

ja gut das ich weis was die teile kosten bzw, kann ich dennen auch einen EK-Preis nennen, was die nicht immer lustig finden und dann kommt noch hinzu das ich bis vor einiger Zeit vielles selbst gemacht habe aber von Sachen, die gepresst werden wie z.B. Radlager oder Achslager usw. da will ich mich nicht mit rumärgern, weils einem auch schnell den ganzen Tag versauen kann. Und nur weil ich 50€ sparen kann, stell ich micht nicht 4 Std. inne Halle wenns denn mal reicht.


----------



## Iceheart33 (5. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hörst du gerne Musik? Hast du eine CD-Sammlung zuhause?
> Siehst du, ich finde Musik überflüssig. Vollkommen sinnfrei, Töne hintereinander zu reihen, und sich dann dafür zu feiern. Oder sich anzuhören, wie andere ihre Stimmbänder in Schwingung bringen. Toll. Gähn.
> Habe ich deswegen irgendetwas gegen Musik? Verbiete ich jemandem, Musik toll zu finden, sich hunderte von CD's zu kaufen? Beschwere ich mich, dass wenn alle Musikkünstler der Welt irgendeinen gesellschaftlich sinnvollen Beruf angenommen hätten, unsere Welt schon viel weiter entwickelt wäre?
> Nein. Ich sage: jedem das Seine. Wenn jemand Musik schön findet, gut so. Wenn jemand schnelle Autos toll findet, gut so.
> *Zentrales Bewertungskriterium ist für mich immer noch die Zufriedenheit des Menschen - und jeder kann sich in dem Sinne befriedigen, wie er möchte,* *solange dabei niemand anderes Freiheit eingeschränkt wird*. Sehe ich weder bei der Musik noch bei Autos gegeben.



Man muß nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen. Ich will niemandem was vorschreiben. Für mich ist ein Auto eben ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Natürlich habe ich auch Dinge die ich toll finde, dazu gehört auch eine Musiksammlung.

Zum Fettgedruckten, nur mal so nebenbei: da du ja sicher ein Handy (habe ich auch, aber solche Sachen lassen einen nachdenklich werden, vor allem wenn man wie ich mit Nachhaltigkeit und gerechten Arbeitsbedingungen zu tun hat) hast wird dich dieser Artikel, und auch viele andere, zum Thema Freiheitseinschränkung sicherlich interessieren: Coltan



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es gibt sogut wie keine lebensnotwendigen Gegenstände. Insofern ist es einfach nur abwertend anderen seinen Willen aufzuzwingen.
> Im übrigen leben wir in einer Marktwirtschaft, wenn keiner was kauft, haben wir bald alle keinen Job mehr.
> 
> 
> ...



Wo steht das ich jemandem meinen Willen aufzwingen will?

P.S.: ich würde es begrüßen wenn wir diese Diskussion jetzt einstellen, das führt eh zu nichts. Akzeptieren wir einfach das jeder eine andere Meinung zum Thema hat. Last uns lieber wieder über Autos reden.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Oktober 2011)

Das Coltanproblem kann man auch über bessere Gesetze, Kontrolle und Sanktionen lösen. Es gibt doch auch Coltanminen in denen die Menschen nicht so unmenschlich schufften müssen. Nachhaltigkeit oder ob es Nachhaltigkeit überhaupt gibt, ist da nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema.

Auto ist für dich ein reines Transportmittel, für sehr viele ist es sehr viel mehr und daran ist nichts verwerfliches und es ist jedem selbst überlassen. Amen


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Oktober 2011)

schonmal daran gedacht was du als einwohner deutschlands alles dem auto zu verdanken hast? Ohne es wäre deutschland lange nicht so wohlhabend und fortschrittlich 
Autos werden von vielen menschen halt auch als hobby benutzt. Was für den einen fußball oder die märklineisenbahn ist, ist für den anderen halt das auto


----------



## Iceheart33 (5. Oktober 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das Coltanproblem kann man auch über bessere Gesetze, Kontrolle und Sanktionen lösen. Es gibt doch auch Coltanminen in denen die Menschen nicht so unmenschlich schufften müssen. Nachhaltigkeit oder ob es Nachhaltigkeit überhaupt gibt, ist da nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema.
> 
> Auto ist für dich ein reines Transportmittel, für sehr viele ist es sehr viel mehr und daran ist nichts verwerfliches und es ist jedem selbst überlassen. Amen



Das weiß ich alles, ich mache das beruflich. Ich habe mir schon oft den Mund fusselig geredet wegen dieser Themen, sorry das ich überhaupt damit anfing.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> schonmal daran gedacht was du als einwohner deutschlands alles dem auto zu verdanken hast? Ohne es wäre deutschland lange nicht so wohlhabend und fortschrittlich
> Autos werden von vielen menschen halt auch als hobby benutzt. Was für den einen fußball oder die märklineisenbahn ist, ist für den anderen halt das auto



Weiß ich alles.

Danke übrigens an alle die mir den ADAC-Winterreifentest empfohlen haben, er hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Als wie, wenn ich was auf die Lobbyisten vom ADAC geben würde.


 
Klar, sind es auch Lobbyisten, keine Frage, aber wenn man wie im Artikel ausschließlich *Fakten* aufzählt, und zwar Fakten zur PKW-Maut, und keine theoretischen Möglichkeiten (-> Lobbyismus), dann ist das a.) neutral und b.) erkennt man den den Unfug, der uns da vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2011)

Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Ein Auto ist nur ein Fortbewegungs und Transportmittel. Die ganzen Stilblüten die die automobile Entwicklung in den letzten Jahrzehnten hervor gebracht hat finde ich völlig sinnlos. Was will der Mensch mit einem Auto mit 150 PS und mehr. Die Kiste ist nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und so sollte sie auch behandelt und angesehen werden. Das ganze zeugt davon das sich der Mensch gern in sinnfreien Entwicklungen verliert. Und um den Leuten gleich vorzugreifen die möglicherweise behaupten mögen ich würde mit diesen Aussagen den Fortschritt in der Entwicklung ablehnen, das ist falsch. Man hätte schon so viel eher in wirtschaftlich, leistungs und umwelttechnisch sinnvolle Fahrzeuge investieren können, das wir jetzt schon viel weiter wären.
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt.



Ich halte das für eine ziemlich blödsinnige Aussage. Eigentlich will ich net auf mein 200PS Auto verzichten und dauerhaft mit einer kleinen 50PS Kiste fahren. Für mich ist nicht jedes Auto nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, aber da haben wir sicherlich eine unterschiedliche Meinung. 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nissan Skyline
> 
> Das wird mein Auto wenn ich mal meinen Schein habe und den mache ich nächstes Jahr



Träum weiter... nicht zuviel Need for Speed spielen dann klappt es vielleicht auch wieder mit der Realität.


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Träum weiter... nicht zuviel Need for Speed spielen dann klappt es vielleicht auch wieder mit der Realität.



würde auch nicht direkt mit einem Skyline einsteigen, liegst dann so bei 4000€ Versicherung pro Jahr


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube kaum das ein Skyline bei 4000€ Versicherung liegt.
Das tut nur der GT-R wenn überhaupt.


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

wenn er nur den kleinen nimmt sicher nicht, aber es kommen für Fahranfänger so einige nette Zuschläge auf die Versicherungssumme


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2011)

Kalkulierts doch ma bei Check24 durch.


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2011)

4000Euro ist übertrieben, da aber ein Skyline (egal R31 oder R34) in Deutschland als 350Z, 370Z oder S14 eingestuft wird kostet das schon ein wenig Geld. Abgesehen davon wird ein 18 jähriges Bübchen wohl kaum die Kohle für die Ersatzteile haben. Da hat einer zuviel Need for Speed gespielt oder aber es liegt daran das am Sonntag Abend Fast 5 im TV lief.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> 4000Euro ist übertrieben, da aber ein Skyline (egal R31 oder R34) in Deutschland als 350Z, 370Z oder S14 eingestuft wird kostet das schon ein wenig Geld. Abgesehen davon wird ein 18 jähriges Bübchen wohl kaum die Kohle für die Ersatzteile haben. Da hat einer zuviel Need for Speed gespielt oder aber es liegt daran das am Sonntag Abend Fast 5 im TV lief.


 
wenn sich ein 18 jähriges Bübchen so ein Auto holt, wird er sich vorher wohl auch überlegt haben wie viel Versicherung, Sprit; Ersatzteile etc. kostet.

Außerdem kann man es nie wissen wie viel Geld jemand hat 
Deshalb würd ich das nicht mit dem NfS schreiben, ganz unrealistisch ist es ja nicht so ein Auto zu fahren.
P.S.: Am Sonntag lief Fast 4


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> 4000Euro ist übertrieben, da aber ein Skyline (egal R31 oder R34) in Deutschland als 350Z, 370Z oder S14 eingestuft wird kostet das schon ein wenig Geld. Abgesehen davon wird ein 18 jähriges Bübchen wohl kaum die Kohle für die Ersatzteile haben. Da hat einer zuviel Need for Speed gespielt oder aber es liegt daran das am Sonntag Abend Fast 5 im TV lief.



wenn ich mir mit 18 einen Lancer Evo mit 280 PS holen würde, dann hätte ich trotz Rabatten etc. am Ende eine Summe von 4200€ pa


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bezahl für den Clio RS Cup 850 Euro pro Jahr. Letztes Jahr hatte ich den Versicherer gewechselt. Da warens noch 1100 Euro im Jahr. Insofern kann die Rechnung mit dem Evo schon stimmen


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2011)

Und mit Rechtslenkern ist das auch immer so eine Gewöhnungssache


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

Rechtslenker sind auf jeden Fall ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal  ....mit 21 erst


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab momentan den Focus ST MK1 im näheren Blickfeld, ich wollt mir so wieso ein Auto ohne Schiebedach holen, da ich recht groß bin aber das hat noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

mit schiebedach ist doch besser, kannste den Kopf raus gucken lassen, bisschen frische luft schnappen


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2011)

Ihhhh. Schiebedach...


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ihhhh. Schiebedach...


 
Danke


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2011)

Pff, das gute alte Falt-Schiebedach(am besten in einem Original Mini Cooper natürlich) ist das zweit beste was man nach einem Cabrio haben kann


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2011)

Pfft Cabrio, ich bin Allergiker. Ich kurbel noch net ma das Fenster runter.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Oktober 2011)

Ach, darum der Mundschutz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Oktober 2011)

oder er fährt zu langsam 

Oder mal den Filter wechseln. LOL


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Was haltet hier hiervon: DC SHOES: KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA FOUR; THE HOLLYWOOD MEGAMERCIAL - YouTube?


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach, darum der Mundschutz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Japp! 


1821984 schrieb:


> oder er fährt zu langsam
> 
> Oder mal den Filter wechseln. LOL



Ne, der Pollenfilter wird regelmäßig gewechselt!


----------



## moe (6. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Was haltet hier hiervon: DC SHOES: KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA FOUR; THE HOLLYWOOD MEGAMERCIAL - YouTube?


 
Ich finds cool. Um so fahren zu können, muss man schon echt was drauf haben. Im Spiel (Dirt 3) nervts mich allerdings übel. Aber nicht, weil ich darin nicht gerade der beste bin, sondern, weil ich lieber geradeaus fahre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Ich finds cool. Um so fahren zu können, muss man schon echt was drauf haben. Im Spiel (Dirt 3) nervts mich allerdings übel. Aber nicht, weil ich darin nicht gerade der beste bin, sondern, weil ich lieber geradeaus fahre.


 
Ich fand es bei Dirt 3 recht witzig, mal was anderes als eben nur geradeaus fahren.
Aber Ken Block ist ja auch ein Profi, jahrelanges Training, der kann fahren.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> wenn sich ein 18 jähriges Bübchen so ein Auto holt, wird er sich vorher wohl auch überlegt haben wie viel Versicherung, Sprit; Ersatzteile etc. kostet.
> 
> Außerdem kann man es nie wissen wie viel Geld jemand hat
> Deshalb würd ich das nicht mit dem NfS schreiben, ganz unrealistisch ist es ja nicht so ein Auto zu fahren.
> P.S.: Am Sonntag lief Fast 4


 
Weil es solche Träumer auch so selten gibt... das sind träumerein. Einen Skyline kann man sich nur leisten wenn man ordentlich Kohle... aber die Diskussion ist ansich auch blödsinn. Ich glaub es ihm nicht, du kannst ihm das natürlich abnehmen.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2011)

Och was ganz praktisch ist bei nem Skyline import aus Japan, die dinger sind bei 180km/h abgeriegelt, perfekt für fahranfänger  da kannste ersma nen gescheiden SLD noch kaufen, dann am besten die Hihacs achse lahmlegen weil sich das mit nem billigen SLD nicht verträgt. Biste auch schon schnell mal bei 3000€, dann fährt der Eimer sich allerdings ziemlich eigenwillig, nen fahranfänger würde sich wohl bei der ersten engen kurve und bisl zu viel gas die karre schrotten. Und der spritverbrauch böse sache, gib nen GTT z.b richtig gas, fliesen bei dem ding gern mal 30liter und mehr. 
Von Steuer und Versicherung reden wir mal garnicht. 

Ich kenn jemand, der hat sich als jungspunt auch unbedingt nen R34 GTT kaufen müssen, zum einen hat der sich für 8000€ nen runtergerockten Import gekauft auf entfernung ui bei nähe pfui, zum zweiten war er sich nicht bewust das die dinger bei 180Km/h abgeriegelt sind, zum dritten hätt er niemals gedacht das der so viel schluckt, und zum vierten was der laufende unterhalt kostet. 
Ende vom Lied, der hat den nun nen jahr lang, ist damit 200km mit kurzkennzeichen gefahren, seitdem steht er in der Garage weil er sich den unterhalt nicht leisten kann, vorallem die Spritkosten


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2011)

Vor allem, wer kauft dir dann sowas wieder ab, auser der Schrotthändler.


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Och was ganz praktisch ist bei nem Skyline import aus Japan, die dinger sind bei 180km/h abgeriegelt, perfekt für fahranfänger  da kannste ersma nen gescheiden SLD noch kaufen, dann am besten die Hihacs achse lahmlegen weil sich das mit nem billigen SLD nicht verträgt. Biste auch schon schnell mal bei 3000€, dann fährt der Eimer sich allerdings ziemlich eigenwillig, nen fahranfänger würde sich wohl bei der ersten engen kurve und bisl zu viel gas die karre schrotten. Und der spritverbrauch böse sache, gib nen GTT z.b richtig gas, fliesen bei dem ding gern mal 30liter und mehr.
> Von Steuer und Versicherung reden wir mal garnicht.
> 
> Ich kenn jemand, der hat sich als jungspunt auch unbedingt nen R34 GTT kaufen müssen, zum einen hat der sich für 8000€ nen runtergerockten Import gekauft auf entfernung ui bei nähe pfui, zum zweiten war er sich nicht bewust das die dinger bei 180Km/h abgeriegelt sind, zum dritten hätt er niemals gedacht das der so viel schluckt, und zum vierten was der laufende unterhalt kostet.
> Ende vom Lied, der hat den nun nen jahr lang, ist damit 200km mit kurzkennzeichen gefahren, seitdem steht er in der Garage weil er sich den unterhalt nicht leisten kann, vorallem die Spritkosten



Als ich mir 2009 meinen Scirocco bestellt habe hätte ich für das gleiche Geld einen 2 Jahren VW Phaeton kaufen können. ca 30tkm gelaufen, top ausgestattet mit dem 4.2L V8, selbst der LPG Umbau wäre noch fast drin gewesen. Versicherung und Steuer waren schon teuer, aber der Unterhalt bricht einem das Genick. Service kosten im 4stelligen Bereich, Ersatzteile die für meinen Passat 20 Euro kosten liegen beim Phaeton bei 200 Euro. Da habe ich dann drauf verzichtet. Kaufen lassen sich viele Autos, der Unterhalt ist immer das teure.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2011)

Der nächste jungspunt ohne ahnung der sich denk boa Skyline R34 im GT-R gewand für nur 8000€, der NFS bzw Fast and Furios Traum wird wahr *lol*

@riedochs, klar kaufen ist eine sache, aber unterhalt und co ist nochmal ne ganz andere geschichte, grad beim Skyline ne sehr speziele sache, gibt nur wenige Nissan Werkstätten die sich an nen Skyline überhaupt rantrauen, weil das ding dermassend mit Technik vollgestopft ist das die meisten null ahnung haben, fängt ja schon mit der wartung des Hihacs Systems an, und dann wirds richtig teuer.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vor allem, wer kauft dir dann sowas wieder ab, auser der Schrotthändler.


 
Sorry aber du hast scheinbar absolut keine Ahnung. Einen Skyline bekommt man immer für einen guten Preis verkauft...
Gestern haben wir den Nissan vom Kumpel genommen und vorne komplett entrostet, hinten ist es auch noch sehr bedürftig wie man sieht.


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2011)

Fraglich, ob man den Einkaufspreis zurück bekommt.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei welchem Auto das du benutzt, bekommst du den Einkaufspreis wieder? Bei so ziemlich keinem, also irgendwie ein sinnbefreiter Vergleich meiner Meinung nach. Ausserdem kauft man sich keinen Skyline weil man ein Auto haben will, sondern man kauft sich so ein Auto meistens weil man so eins haben will. Da ist der Verkaufswert dem Besitzer meistens egal da die Fahrzeuge nicht wieder verkauft werden. Das kann man nicht mit einem Golf, Astra oder Polo vergleichen.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo so welche Autos bewegt man ja kaum im Alltag. Sowas wäre für mich nen Auto wo bei schönen Wetter ne rote Nummer ran kommt oder mal ne Tageszulassung und dann wird auch gefahren. Entweder mal so ne Wochenendfahrt oder mal auf der Rennstrecke aber doch nicht Tag ein Tag aus.

Das das Trinkverhalten jenseits von Gut und Böse ist, sollte auch dem letzten klar sein. Selbst nen alter EVO6 macht locker 15 Liter bei normaler Gangart und das ist nur nen 2,0 Turbo. Ersatzteile vom Händler kann man sich meistens sparen, die kennen sich meistens nicht aus mit so welchen Dingern (wo her auch).

Aber so oder so, wer sich so ein Auto kauft (besonders Import, Rechtslenker) sollte sich selbst gut mit der Materie auskennen. Auslesegeräte kennen u.U dieses Autos gar nicht, weil sie nie hier verkauft wurden. Vom Händler kann man meistens auch keine kompetente Hilfe erwarten. Und Ersatzteile sind nicht nur teuer, sie wollen auch erstmal hier sein oder überhaupt ankommen. Bevor ich mir so ein Auto kaufen würde, würde ich erstma einen Händler fragen, ob er orginale Teile ordern kann und ggf. bei technischen Problemen (Elektrik und Mechanik) helfen kann.

Gutes Beispiel ist hier auch der Mazda RX-7. Schonmal nen Mazdahändler gesehen der sich mit dem Ding auskennt wie mit nem normalen 323 oder so??? Ersatzteile wie Exenterwelle oder so haben lieferzeiten von min. 8 Wochen und mehr.


----------



## Freeak (7. Oktober 2011)

Um nochmal zum Skyline zu kommen, der R-34 GT-R ist schon (allein Optisch) ne Wucht, aber sowas ist KEIN Alltagsauto. Sowas fährt man wirklich nur über den Sommer (und auch nur beim Schönem Wetter) und zum anderen ist es noch immer ein _Sportwagen _und kein Auto was man so mal eben Tag für Tag Bewegt um damit auf Arbeit zu kommen.Selber ist das man mein Traum fürs "Fortgeschrittene" Alter. Aber das liegt noch in weiter ferne. Und das erste was damit sowieso Passiertist das die Abriegelung bei 180 entfernt wird (dämliche Selbstbeschänkung)- Wie kann man einem Sportwagen mit um die 280- 320 PS (Die Skyline hatten immer mehr PS als Werkseitig angegeben, allein schon durch Fertigungsschwankungen) ausstatten wenn diese eh nicht voll zum Tragen kommen? Und was dem Import angeht, es gibt einen der sich damit befasst. Daher mache ich mir da keine Großartigen Sorgen. und das der Skyline sich aber 30 Liter "gönnt" halte ich für etwas Übertrieben. 20L sage ich OK, aber doch keine 30L. Das saufen die riesigen V8 Motoren von dem Amis, aber doch kein recht Moderner Reihensechszylinder Biturbo.

Die Infos die ich so im Netz gefunden habe Stützen meine These. Laut Info die ich gelesen habe sind bei 280 PS Serie um die 12L auf 100 Km. Mit etwas Tuning sind dann denke ich mal um 20L Realistisch. Ein Rennmotor bzw ein auf Rennen Optimierter mit 1200PS allerdings verbläst denke ich mal schon gut und gerne 30L, aber das sind auch Dimensionen die fernab der Normalen Straße und Gebrauch liegen.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Oktober 2011)

heute hab ich einen R34 in Solingen gesehen  
von wegen Sommerauto


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum Skyline zu kommen, der R-34 GT-R ist schon (allein Optisch) ne Wucht, aber sowas ist KEIN Alltagsauto. Sowas fährt man wirklich nur über den Sommer (und auch nur beim Schönem Wetter)


 
Wieso? Der hat Allradantrieb. Demnach müsste er doch perfekt für Matsch, Schnee und gröberes Gelände geignet sein!


----------



## roadgecko (7. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso? Der hat Allradantrieb. Demnach müsste er doch perfekt für Matsch, Schnee und gröberes Gelände geignet sein!



Letzteres wird allerdings stark durch die Bodenfreiheit des Sportfahrwerks beschränkt


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2011)

Mit ordentlich Schwung kommt der schon ein Stück!


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2011)

Allrad brauch der nur, damit der seine 500+PS auch vernünftig auf die Strasse bekommt. Deshalb hat ne Supra ja auch in den Gängen 1-3 mit Traktionsprobleme zu kämpfen


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das das Trinkverhalten jenseits von Gut und Böse ist, sollte auch dem letzten klar sein. Selbst nen alter EVO6 macht locker 15 Liter bei normaler Gangart und das ist nur nen 2,0 Turbo. Ersatzteile vom Händler kann man sich meistens sparen, die kennen sich meistens nicht aus mit so welchen Dingern (wo her auch).


 
Ich frag mich immer woher ihr das habt... einen Skyline kann man bei normalem fahren mit weit unter 15L fahren. Die Kisten sind wesentlich sparsamer als die Vorurteile es sagen. Fahrt so einen Kübel mal und dann werdet ihr auch sehen was der wirklich verbraucht. Für 20L und mehr muss man die Kiste schon am Leistungsmaximum bewegen.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie wird das bei den meisten Autos überschätzt. meinen Golf zum Beispiel bekomm ich auf der Autobahn nicht über 8,3l im Schnitt (laut Bordcomputer)


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2011)

Soll ja auch Leute geben die einen 2L Nissan nicht unter 10L bewegen... ich fahre meinen hingegen mit 7L - 8L. Für 160PS und knapp 16 Jahre eigentlich kein schlechter Wert


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Oktober 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> 20L sage ich OK, aber doch keine 30L. Das saufen die riesigen V8 Motoren von dem Amis



Welche wären das? Und in welchen Autos?


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Welche wären das? Und in welchen Autos?


 
der Hummer H2 
ansonsten würde ich auf Dodge Viper tippen, die zieht garantiert 25 L


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2011)

Der Chevy G20 von meinem Dad braucht zwischen 15L und 25L je nach Pedalstellung. Wiegt aber auch an die 3T und hat einen 5.7L V8 Motor.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. Oktober 2011)

Genau das ist das worauf ich hinaus wollte: Man muss schon einen LKW oder Supersportwagen mit einem risigen V8 (damit meine ich wirklich risigen V8 mit 8l+ Hubraum) haben und diesen auch ordentlich tretten, damit er 30l schluckt. Sonst sind das immer nur Vorrurteile oder aufgeschnappte Propaganda von Leuten, die solche Autos nie hatten und nie gefahren haben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Oktober 2011)

einen dodge ram und degleichen bewegt man sicherlihc auch nicht unter 20 litern, vor allem wenn noch so ne "perfekte" ami-automatik  am arbeiten ist


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja, aber nur wenns ein Ram mit dem 8l V10 und geliftetem Fahrwerk ist. Einen Ram mit der 5.7l Maschiene und Standardfahrwerk fährst du mit ca. 16l.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Oktober 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur wenns ein Ram mit dem 8l V10 und geliftetem Fahrwerk ist. Einen Ram mit der 5.7l Maschiene und Standardfahrwerk fährst du mit ca. 16l.


 
Aber nur wenn du maximal 2% der Motorleistung abrufst.
Wir haben im Urlaub mit einem 3,8 Liter V6 im Dodge 17,5 l/ 100 km verbraucht. Und das bei absolut sparsamer Fahrweise.

Zum Vergleich, die AZ hat sich negativ darüber ausgelassen das der neue M5 statt der auf der Rolle gemessenen 9,9l/ 100 km, eben 13 Liter in der Realität verbraucht. Das aber mit 1,9t Leergewicht und 560 PS. Da will ich mal ein US Fahrzeug mit den Eigenschaften sehen was real auch nur ansatzweise in diese Richtung kommt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja das Problem: V6 ist in so einem Auto einfach nur unterdimensioniert und muss dauerd richtig "ackern". Darum schluckt er auch richtig. Einen V6 in einem Ami kannst vergessen. Du hast doch einen SRT10 gefahren oder? Sag mal was der geschluckt hat.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich, die AZ hat sich negativ darüber ausgelassen das der neue M5 statt der auf der Rolle gemessenen 9,9l/ 100 km, eben 13 Liter in der Realität verbraucht. Das aber mit 1,9t Leergewicht und 560 PS. Da will ich mal ein US Fahrzeug mit den Eigenschaften sehen was real auch nur ansatzweise in diese Richtung kommt.



Soweit will ich jetz mal nicht gehen und Hightech mit 20Jahre alter Technik vergleichen.


----------



## Zoon (8. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich, die AZ hat sich negativ darüber ausgelassen das der neue M5 statt der auf der Rolle gemessenen 9,9l/ 100 km, eben 13 Liter in der Realität verbraucht. Das aber mit 1,9t Leergewicht und 560 PS. Da will ich mal ein US Fahrzeug mit den Eigenschaften sehen was real auch nur ansatzweise in diese Richtung kommt.



Fahr mal so in der Realität wie es der NEFZ Zyklus vorschreibt ... da werden selbst LKW Fahrer zu Dränglern ... sollte nun auch mal der letzte kapiert haben das die Prospektangaben ziemlich realitätsfremd sind.  Sofern entsprechen die 13 Liter durchaus dem echten Verbrauch, vorallem da es ein Fahrzeug ist mit nem Gewicht was vor 10 Jahren nem 7er oder ner S-Klasse zuzuschreiben war.

Zudem ist das eh alles überberwertet. Genauso wie ne Start / Stopp Automatik in nem Kleinwagen. Klar soll das weniger verbrauchen aber so ne Start / Stopp Automatik ist erst dann aktiv wenn bestimmte Rahmenbedingungen erfüllt sind (Kühlwassertemperatur, Öltemperatur, Abgaswerte). Was bei nem typischen Kurzstrecken Kleinwagen wohl eher selten ist. Und das ewige An Aus An Aus ob das für nen Motor gut ist bezweifel ich. Da wo sich Spritsparen wirklich lohnt - Motor aus an einer sehr lange roten Ampel oder Bahnübergang bekommt man in der Regel in der Fahrschule bereits eingetrichtert. Und in diesen Fällen mal von Hand den Schlüssel auf OFF zu drehen sollte man noch selber im Klaren sein. Aber heutzutage muss ja alles DAU sicher sein.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2011)

ja, heutzutage ist (fast) alles DAU sicher, und manche schaffen es trotzdem noch 

Die kleinen Motoren heutzutage sind auch nicht das wahre.
da werden 1,4l Motoren in einen VW Passat eingebaut, der 1,5 oder 1,6 Tonnen wiegt, und dann per Turbo aufgeladen.
so dass man immer schön bei 3 bis 4000 U/min fahren muss damits voran geht.
bei Kompaktwagen wie Golf sollten es mindestens 1,6l Hubraum sein, am besten ist immernoch der Golf 3 GT 90PS mit 1,8l Maschine
unzerstörbar, und in seiner Klasse absolut sparsam, obwohl das Auto locker schon 16 bis18 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.

6,3l Super auf 100km schafft man


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt ich bewege den G20 von meinem Dad trotz des hohen Gewichts und dem großen Motor in der Regel mit weit unter 20L... wie die Leute dann 30L bei einem Skyline oder Evo schaffen wollen ist mir ein rätsel. Das bekommt man wohl nur bei Vollgasfahrten hin und da verbraucht mein oller Sunny auch schon über 15L was ganz normal ist.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

Vier Runden Nordschleife mit dem Clio und ich hab auch ca. 20 L/100 km aufem Bordcomputer. Aber das sind halt extreme Bedingungen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> am besten ist immernoch der Golf 3 GT 90PS mit 1,8l Maschine
> unzerstörbar, und in seiner Klasse absolut sparsam, obwohl das Auto locker schon 16 bis18 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.
> 
> 6,3l Super auf 100km schafft man


 
Das sehe ich ein wenig anders,klar man kann den GT bei 7L fahren aber man ist dann eine fahrende Verkehrsbehinderung. Hab selber mal kurze Zeit den von dir angesprochenen GT besessen... ich hatte in etwa den selben Spritverbrauch wie mit meinen beiden Nissans (da hatte der rote noch den kleinen Motor), war jedoch wegen der Mehrleistung um einiges flotter unterwegs. 

Den MX3 meiner Freundin bewegt man hingegen so gut wie nie unter 10L, obwohl der Wagen auch nur 133PS und 1.9L hat. Aber dank der 6 Zylinder säuft das Teil wie ein großer.


----------



## moe (8. Oktober 2011)

Da muss ich dir aber widersprechen. Mein Dad hat auch nen Golf 3 mit 90PS und der 1,8l Maschine. Um den mit 7l oder weniger zu fahren, muss man nur intelligent fahren, d.h. früh schalten, auch mal im 5. Gang durchn Ort fahren, wenn man von ner Landstraße kommt, außerorts zw 90 und 100 fahren usw. Das hat nix mit Verkehrsbehinderung zu tun.
Ich fahr den auch mit 5,9l, wenn der im Sommer die EnergySaver Reifen drauf hat.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders,klar man kann den GT bei 7L fahren aber man ist dann eine fahrende Verkehrsbehinderung. Hab selber mal kurze Zeit den von dir angesprochenen GT besessen... ich hatte in etwa den selben Spritverbrauch wie mit meinen beiden Nissans (da hatte der rote noch den kleinen Motor), war jedoch wegen der Mehrleistung um einiges flotter unterwegs.
> 
> Den MX3 meiner Freundin bewegt man hingegen so gut wie nie unter 10L, obwohl der Wagen auch nur 133PS und 1.9L hat. Aber dank der 6 Zylinder säuft das Teil wie ein großer.


 
also ne Verkehrsbehinderung ist man dadurch bestimmt nicht.
meinen Golf 4 kann ich auch mit 6,8l/100km bewegen, und der wiegt 100kg mehr als der Golf 3.
auf gerader Strecke bei 2000U/min schalten geht eig sehr gut, vorraussichtliches fahren, dann klappt das.

außer natürlich bei steigungen, da muss man dann bis 3 drehen lassen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich bei 2000/Min schalten würde, wäre ich hier definitiv ein Verkehrshinderniss. Da meckern die Leute recht schnell... um "normal" zu fahren musste ich bei dem Golf schon ordentlich Gas geben und dann war es recht schnell mit den 6L vorbei, in der Regel bin ich den wie gesagt auch mit 7L - 8L gefahren so wie die beiden Nissans. Bei den 7L- 8L war ich dann natürlich kein Verkehrshinderniss mehr, bei den 6L schon. Da hatte der Vordermann schon immer ein riesen Vorsprung gehabt und hinter mir haben sich die Autos gestaut.

Dann hatte ich noch einen 3er Golf mit 60PS und 1.4L... hauptsache der Vorbesitzer hat eine 4Rohr Duplexanlage verbaut und 215er Reifen. War so eine richtig schöne Prollkarre... Schalensitze usw


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Oktober 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem: V6 ist in so einem Auto einfach nur unterdimensioniert und muss dauerd richtig "ackern". Darum schluckt er auch richtig. Einen V6 in einem Ami kannst vergessen. Du hast doch einen SRT10 gefahren oder? Sag mal was der geschluckt hat.



Wie gesagt wir sind sparsam gefahren, in der Regel bewegte sich die Nadel zwischen 2.000 und 3.000 Upm.
Was der SRT10 schluckt weißt du doch sicher selbst. Bei sportlicher Fahrweise einen viertel Tank auf 25 Meilen  .



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Soweit will ich jetz mal nicht gehen und Hightech mit 20Jahre alter Technik vergleichen.


 
Ein bisschen schon. Da du lowtech Schrott und Hightech Material zur selben Zeit als neues Produkt im Laden erstehen kannst.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Die kleinen Motoren heutzutage sind auch nicht das wahre.
> da werden 1,4l Motoren in einen VW Passat eingebaut, der 1,5 oder 1,6 Tonnen wiegt, und dann per Turbo aufgeladen.
> so dass man immer schön bei 3 bis 4000 U/min fahren muss damits voran geht.


 
Ich glaube du hast das downsizing Prinzip nicht so 100%ig verstanden. Der Sinn von kleinen aufgeladenen Motoren ist, dass man sie primär im Teillastbereich bewegen kann. D.h. der 1,4er im Passat dümpelt in der Regel zwischen 1.000 und 2.000 Upm herum. Dafür legt man ja heute das Drehmoment so tief. Z.B. liefern BMW TurboDi's im Idealfall schon bei 1.200 Upm 100% ihres Drehmoments ab, bei Audi gehts im besten Fall schon bei etwa 1.400 Upm mit 100% zur Sache, usw... . Wohl gemerkt wir sprechen hier von Otto Motoren.

Bezogen auf meine eigene Fahrerei hat sich mein Fahr-/ bzw. Schaltverhalten durch die modernen Motoren deutlich verändert. Mein TTchen schalte ich spätestens bei 2.000 Upm, meistens noch früher, ist ja auch logisch wenn schon bei 1.500 Upm 350 Nm anliegen. So komme ich mit meinem 200+ PS Gefährt auf einen Verbrauchsschnitt von knapp über 8 Liter bei über 90% Stadtverkehr.
Bei meinem neuen Wagen liegen bei gleicher Drehzahl schon um die 400 Nm an, da wird die S-Tronic wohl auch stets im Drehzahlkeller rumdümpeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> irgendwie wird das bei den meisten Autos überschätzt. meinen Golf zum Beispiel bekomm ich auf der Autobahn nicht über 8,3l im Schnitt (laut Bordcomputer)


 
Dann machst du was falsch oder du kannst deinen Bordcomputer wegwerfen.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das downsizing Prinzip nicht so 100%ig verstanden. Der Sinn von kleinen aufgeladenen Motoren ist, dass man sie primär im Teillastbereich bewegen kann. D.h. der 1,4er im Passat dümpelt in der Regel zwischen 1.000 und 2.000 Upm herum. Dafür legt man ja heute das Drehmoment so tief. Z.B. liefern BMW TurboDi's im Idealfall schon bei 1.200 Upm 100% ihres Drehmoments ab, bei Audi gehts im besten Fall schon bei etwa 1.400 Upm mit 100% zur Sache, usw... . Wohl gemerkt wir sprechen hier von Otto Motoren.
> 
> Bezogen auf meine eigene Fahrerei hat sich mein Fahr-/ bzw. Schaltverhalten durch die modernen Motoren deutlich verändert. Mein TTchen schalte ich spätestens bei 2.000 Upm, meistens noch früher, ist ja auch logisch wenn schon bei 1.500 Upm 350 Nm anliegen. So komme ich mit meinem 200+ PS Gefährt auf einen Verbrauchsschnitt von knapp über 8 Liter bei über 90% Stadtverkehr.
> Bei meinem neuen Wagen liegen bei gleicher Drehzahl schon um die 400 Nm an, da wird die S-Tronic wohl auch stets im Drehzahlkeller rumdümpeln.


 Doch doch, das Prinzip ist ja logisch, der Verbrennungsraum ist kleiner, also wird weniger Benzin gebraucht um den Brennraum zu "füllen".
Aber, warum wird denn dann kein Kompressor verwendet?
Der sprich sofort und bei niedriger Drehzahl besser an als ein Turbo, der bekanntlich ja bei höheren Drehzahlen geeignet ist.
Das Turboloch (also bei niedrigen Drehzahlen,und je nach Automodell kaum bis stark spürbar), müsste meiner Meinung durch entweder Kompressor oder halt mehr Hubraum ausgeglichen werden.
Also wie schaffen die Auto Hersteller es dann den Drehmoment so niedrig einzusetzen, wenn kein Kompressor vorhanden ist und genauso wenig Hubraum zur Verfügung steht?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann machst du was falsch oder du kannst deinen Bordcomputer wegwerfen.


 
Klar, wenn ich von Solingen bis ins Sauerland fahre, muss ich mich durch ein wenig Stadtverkehr schlagen, viel Autobahn, und ne Menge Landstraße.
Stadtverkehr fahr ich immer im fünften Gang, klar wenns stockt dümpelt man halt im ertsen und zweiten rum
Auf Autobahn dann so durchgehend 160 bis 170, zwischendurch halt auch mal 180, 190(laut Tacho), aber halt auch nciht lange.
Zwischendurch dann auf 100 abbremsen weil irgendein Kleinwagen auf die linke Spur zieht, und dann wieder beschleunigen.
Dann auf Landstraße schön sparsam fahren, so komm ich auf 7,8l
fahr ich auf der Autobahn ca 140km/h, komm ich mit 7,2l hin, und wenn ich nur Landstraße fahre, dann komm ich auf 6,8.
Wobei ich einmal auch für die Autobahnstrecke auf 6,8l geschafft hab, dann aber Piano^^


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber, warum wird denn dann kein Kompressor verwendet?



Der Turbo entnimmt  seine Energie (klar) aus dem Abgas. Diese Energie ist Abfall und würde ungenutzt eh nur in die Umwelt geblasen werden. Also sinnvoll, diese nochmal zu verwenden (Turbo). Der Kompressor hingegen entnimmt  dauerhaft mechanischer Leistung / Drehmoment an der Kurbelwelle. D.h. der Kompressormotor muss immer ein bissel was von seiner Energie verwenden, um den Kompressor mit anzutreiben. Geschätz etwa 5-10%, je nach Ausführung, kein Plan. Insofern ist der Turbo effizienter.

Der Kompressor ist ab Leelaufdrehzahl da, der Turbo braucht halt ein bissel länger. Wobei die heutigen Turbos ja eh kaum noch ein Turboloch haben. Insofern ist der Turbo dann wohl die bessere Wahl. 

Verbessert mich, wenn ich was vergessen hab.


----------



## SaPass (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde einfach mal grundsätzlich sagen, dass die Saugbenziner um die 100PS eigentlich meist lahm sind. Wenn man diese sparsam fährt, wird man fast zum Verkehrshindernis.
Beispiel: Touran 1.6 (102PS): Im 5. Gang bei 50km/h (~1600rpm) ist er extrem zäh. Und bei extrem sparsamen Überlandfahrten (also dürchgängig 5. Gang. zwischen 50 km/h und 90km/h, ohne Vollgas) schafft man dann um die 7l auf 100km Verbrauch. Da sind die aktuellen Benziner sparsamer (bei wesentlich flotterem Vorankommen). Da macht sich dann die Aufladung bezahlt. Selbst bei gleichem Verbrauch und gleicher Leistung würde ich einem Turbobenziner jederzeit den Vortritt geben vor einem Saugbenziner, da mir dessen Drehmomentverlauf wesentlich besser gefällt.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2011)

@ExX und Scholle_Satt:

Es gibt den 1.4 TSI in ZWEI Varianten.

Variante I:
Quelle: Wikipedia

TSI (Motorentechnik)

*"Twincharged Stratified Injection*

_Bei der Twincharged Stratified Injection kommen zwei Lader zum Einsatz. Der Erste ist ein mechanischer Drehkolbenlader (Kompressor) im Roots-Prinzip, der im unteren Drehzahlbereich (bereits ab Standgas)  die angesaugte Luft verdichtet. Ab einer Drehzahl von etwa 2000/min  steuert dann eine Regelklappe die Beteiligung des Kompressors an der  Aufladung. Zusätzlich beginnt hier die Verdichtung durch den zweiten  Lader, einen Abgasturbolader, der ab etwa 3500/min alleine die Aufladung des Motors übernimmt. Der Kompressor wird dann über eine Magnetkupplung abgetrennt.

__Mit dieser Technik entfallen die größten Nachteile der beiden Lader:_


_Das „Turboloch“ des Abgasturboladers in den unteren Drehzahlen wird durch den Einsatz des Kompressors überbrückt._
_Der Kompressor wird bei höheren Drehzahlen von der Kurbelwelle getrennt und entzieht dem Motor somit keine Leistung mehr._
_In ähnlicher Form wurde die kombinierte Aufladung eines Benzinmotors  durch Kompressor und Turbolader bereits in den 1980er Jahren in den 200  Serienfahrzeugen des Gruppe-B-Rallyefahrzeuges Lancia Delta S4 eingesetzt."_






Variante II
Quelle: Wikipedia

TSI (Motorentechnik)

*"Turbocharged Stratified Injection*

_Während VW unter der Motorenbezeichung TSI ursprünglich nur die oben genannten doppelt aufgeladenen Motoren verkaufte (__Twincharged Stratified Injection), werden seit Modelljahr 2008 kontinuierlich auch die bisherigen nur turbogeladenen Motoren mit Benzindirekteinspritzung als __Turbocharged Stratified Injection (TSI) weitergeführt. Ebenso basieren neuere Motoren auf einer neuen Grundmotorkonstruktion, welche u.a. über eine Steuerkette anstatt eines Zahnriemens sowie eine volumenstromgeregelte Ölpumpe verfügen._
_Seit 2007 wird als Einstiegsmotor ebenfalls ein 1,4-l-Motor mit  dieser TSI-Technik angeboten. Durch die Leistung von 90/92 kW  (122/125 PS) und maximal 200 Nm Drehmoment konnte auf eine zusätzliche  Aufladung mittels Kompressor verzichtet werden. Eine zusätzliche  Besonderheit dieses Motors ist der in das Saugrohr integrierte Ladeluftkühler.  Ebenso wurde der Motorblock den Leistungsverhältnissen angepasst und im  Gewicht optimiert sowie ein kleinerer Turbolader verbaut. Ein weiterer Downsizing-Schritt folgte Ende 2009 mit dem 1,2-l-TSI-Motor (77 kW/105 PS), der seit 2010 auch mit 63 kW (86 PS) erhältlich ist."_


----------



## Zoon (8. Oktober 2011)

Der 1.2er TSI ist - zumindest im Audi A3 eines Kollegen - ne Gurke, mit meinen 320d drehe ich Kreise um den. 

Und nen Auto auf 30 L Verbrauch zu kriegen ist auch kein akt. ein Schweizer Rennteam hatte nen Swift 1.3 GTi mit allem Furz (andere Einspritzung, andere Düsen etc.) und verbrauchte im Rennbetrieb 25 Liter auf 100 km - bei 700 kg und 1.3 L Hubraum wohlgemerkt.

Merke: Viele Pferde brauche viel Heu. Wer nen TSI scheucht soll sich halt nicht über höheren Verbrauch wundern.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Turbo entnimmt  seine Energie (klar) aus dem Abgas. Diese Energie ist Abfall und würde ungenutzt eh nur in die Umwelt geblasen werden. Also sinnvoll, diese nochmal zu verwenden (Turbo). Der Kompressor hingegen entnimmt  dauerhaft mechanischer Leistung / Drehmoment an der Kurbelwelle. D.h. der Kompressormotor muss immer ein bissel was von seiner Energie verwenden, um den Kompressor mit anzutreiben. Geschätz etwa 5-10%, je nach Ausführung, kein Plan. Insofern ist der Turbo effizienter.
> 
> Der Kompressor ist ab Leelaufdrehzahl da, der Turbo braucht halt ein bissel länger. Wobei die heutigen Turbos ja eh kaum noch ein Turboloch haben. Insofern ist der Turbo dann wohl die bessere Wahl.
> 
> Verbessert mich, wenn ich was vergessen hab.


 das ist mal ein Argument



SaPass schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal grundsätzlich sagen, dass die Saugbenziner um die 100PS eigentlich meist lahm sind. Wenn man diese sparsam fährt, wird man fast zum Verkehrshindernis.
> Beispiel: Touran 1.6 (102PS): Im 5. Gang bei 50km/h (~1600rpm) ist er extrem zäh. Und bei extrem sparsamen Überlandfahrten (also dürchgängig 5. Gang. zwischen 50 km/h und 90km/h, ohne Vollgas) schafft man dann um die 7l auf 100km Verbrauch. Da sind die aktuellen Benziner sparsamer (bei wesentlich flotterem Vorankommen). Da macht sich dann die Aufladung bezahlt. Selbst bei gleichem Verbrauch und gleicher Leistung würde ich einem Turbobenziner jederzeit den Vortritt geben vor einem Saugbenziner, da mir dessen Drehmomentverlauf wesentlich besser gefällt.


ja, 1.6l bei so einem schweren Auto ist zu wenig, da ist wohl nicht vor 3000 oder 3500 zu schalten 



der_yappi schrieb:


> @ExX und Scholle_Satt:
> 
> Es gibt den 1.4 TSI in ZWEI Varianten.
> 
> ...


 
Danke 
wusste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht dass die ersten TSI Motoren eine Turbo-Kompressor Kombi ist


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der 1.2er TSI ist - zumindest im Audi A3 eines Kollegen - ne Gurke, mit meinen 320d drehe ich Kreise um den.



Echt, hätte nicht gedacht das 75% mehr Hubraum das können.  Wieder mal Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.



Zoon schrieb:


> Merke: Viele Pferde brauche viel Heu. Wer nen TSI scheucht soll sich halt nicht über höheren Verbrauch wundern.



Wenn man keine Ahnung einfach mal F.... halten. Egal ob längere Strecke im Tiefflug auf der Autobahn oder Serpentinen hier im Odenwald oder den Alpen, ich bin bis heute nie über einen Schnitt von 8,9 Liter gekommen mit dem Scirocco. 

Exx: Den Twincharger fahre ich im Scirocco, feine Sache. Geht richtig gut für seine 1,4 Liter Hubraum.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2011)

Der Hubraum alleine sagt nicht viel aus, der EG6 mit 1.6L fährt den meisten Autos um die Ohren obwohl er wie gesagt nur 1.6L Hubraum hat. Die Leistung macht es am Ebne halt doch irgendwo wett... natürlich wäre der EG6 mit einem 2.0L oder gar 2.5L Motor mit der selben Leistung noch etwas flotter, zumindestens im Durchzug und bei niedriger Drehzahl.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2011)

das Problem ist halt dass die PS sogesehen nur ein "Peak" Wert sind, die meistens bei einer etwas höheren Drehzahl erreicht werden.
Und dann halt auch mehr Sprit verbraucht wird.

Man sollte lieber halt auf den Durchzug, also aufs Drehmoment achten


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2011)

Kommt auf das Auto an, das ein 1.6L 160PS Motor viel Drehzahl braucht ist klar. Macht in einem kleinen flinken Auto auch Spaß, in einem Passat, E-Klasse oder BMW hat das halt dann nichts zu suchen. Aber ein 2.5L V6 mit Dieselcharakter würde auch in einem kleinen "Sportwagen" keinen Spaß machen. Ich persönlich will auch nicht tauschen, ich mag meine Drehzahlschlampe 

PS: Drehmoment = Durchzug


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2011)

ja, die Motoren müssen halt zu den Autos passen.
auch das Ansprechverhalten und so passt halt nicht wirklich wenn man so einen fetten Motor in  ein kleines Auto baut
Oder auch das Gewicht, da knickt nen kleines Auto ja ein


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2011)

Gewicht hat in einem Auto nichts zu suchen, ist doch kein LKW  1200 Kilo ist irgendwie mein persönliches maximal Gewicht. Alles darüber empfinde ich als unsportlich, natürlich finde ich trotzdem einen 300PS 1500kg Auto sportlicher als 75PS 1000kg. Wären aber beides keine Autos die mich total glücklich machen würden...


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2011)

Naja, für ne gemütliche Limousine sind doch 300PS bei 1500Kg ein guter Wert. Sowas fänd ich schon fein.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wir sind sparsam gefahren, in der Regel bewegte sich die Nadel zwischen 2.000 und 3.000 Upm.


 
Das soll sparsam sein? War das ein Ram mit dem V6? Mein 300c hat so um die 1700 Upm bei 100km/h. Dann verbraucht er um die 10l. 3000 Upm sind bei über 160km/h, was für mich nicht mehr als sparsam gilt. Dann sind es um die 12-13l. Hätte ich stat dem Hemi einen 3.5 V6, würde er vermutlich mindestens das gleiche verbrauchen. Aber 17,5l schluckt er nur im Stau und dichtestem Stadverkehr.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2011)

Vorallem sind 3000U/MIn generell nicht sparsam bei einem Ami. Die fährt man mit weit unter 2000U/Min wenn man sparen will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Klar, wenn ich von Solingen bis ins Sauerland fahre, muss ich mich durch ein wenig Stadtverkehr schlagen, viel Autobahn, und ne Menge Landstraße.
> Stadtverkehr fahr ich immer im fünften Gang, klar wenns stockt dümpelt man halt im ertsen und zweiten rum
> Auf Autobahn dann so durchgehend 160 bis 170, zwischendurch halt auch mal 180, 190(laut Tacho), aber halt auch nciht lange.
> Zwischendurch dann auf 100 abbremsen weil irgendein Kleinwagen auf die linke Spur zieht, und dann wieder beschleunigen.
> ...


 
Leg den zweiten Gang ein und latsche so richtig aufs Gas, dann schaust du dabei auf die Verbrauchsanzeige und schwupps steht da 40 Liter/100km.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Leg den zweiten Gang ein und latsche so richtig aufs Gas, dann schaust du dabei auf die Verbrauchsanzeige und schwupps steht da 40 Liter/100km.


 
ich weis nicht ob das  soooo gesund ist 

oder meinst du das aus dem netten Grund damit der Motor mal richtig durchgehustet wird?xD
wegen Ruß Ablagerungen und so ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Oktober 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das soll sparsam sein? War das ein Ram mit dem V6? Mein 300c hat so um die 1700 Upm bei 100km/h. Dann verbraucht er um die 10l. 3000 Upm sind bei über 160km/h, was für mich nicht mehr als sparsam gilt. Dann sind es um die 12-13l. Hätte ich stat dem Hemi einen 3.5 V6, würde er vermutlich mindestens das gleiche verbrauchen. Aber 17,5l schluckt er nur im Stau und dichtestem Stadverkehr.


 
Das war kein RAM sondern die Dodge Variante vom Voyager. Und die Drehzahl war in dem Fall primär von der Schaltstrategie der Automatik abhängig, sie hät die Drehzahl konstant auf 2.000 Upm. Lässt einen bei sanftem Beschleunigen bis 3.000 Upd drehen um dann wieder zu schalten.


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2011)

So einen sind wir im USA Urlaub auch gefahren und wir kamen mit knapp 10 Liter aus...


----------



## SaPass (9. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind in den USA einen Chrysler Town and Country gefahren: 3,3l V6; 170PS; 4-Gang-Automatik.
Das Auto hat auf den Highway ca. 10-11l gebraucht (wird sind 4000km gefahren).


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Oktober 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Wir sind in den USA einen  Chrysler  Town and Country gefahren: 3,3l V6; 170PS; 4-Gang-Automatik.
> Das Auto hat auf den Highway ca. 10-11l gebraucht (wird sind 4000km gefahren).


 
Mein Kollege fährt schon seit ewigen Zeiten einen Voyager hier in  Deutschland, vermutlich hat er jetzt schon das 5. oder 6. Exemplar.  Aktuell ist es ein 4 Zylinder Diesel der so um die 12l/ 100km braucht,  vorher war es der V6 Otto, der bei deutschen Bedingungen über 16l/ 100km  brauchte.
Es sind halt super simple Schrottkonstruktionen die weder durch  besonders spektakuläre Leistungsabgabe, noch durch einen tollen  Verbrauch überzeugen können.

Wie auch immer, im nächsten Jahr werden wir mal den Challenger als V8 nehmen, schlimmer kanns vom Verbrauch kaum mehr werden  .
Vom Geld her ist es ohnehin relativ egal, da die Gallone vor 2 Wochen  bei $3.59 lag, in Liter und Euro sind es rund 60 Euro Cent pro Liter, da  tut das Tanken nicht wirklich weh.


----------



## computertod (9. Oktober 2011)

mal ne Frage: ich hab hier Winterreifen für meinen Polo (155/70 R13) von 33/03 und extrem wenig gefahren
kann ich die, wenn ich im Winter das Auto täglich brauche, noch fahren oder sollte ich mir neue besorgen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Die sind doch erst 8 Jahre alt, solange du sie warm, trocken und dunkel aufbewahrt hast, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## computertod (9. Oktober 2011)

ka, wie die aufbewahrt wurden, hab den Wagen erst seit nem Jahr und da waren die Reifen mit dabei
bei uns liegen sie im Keller und da ist es nicht warm und auch nicht unbedingt trocken...


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Oktober 2011)

man sagt nach ca 7 jahren sollte man reifen nicht mehr verwenden. Vor allem bei winterreifen sollte man hier nicht übermütig mit dem alter sein


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> mal ne Frage: ich hab hier Winterreifen für meinen Polo (155/70 R13) von 33/03 und extrem wenig gefahren
> kann ich die, wenn ich im Winter das Auto täglich brauche, noch fahren oder sollte ich mir neue besorgen?


 
Schau dir das Gummi einfach mal ziemlich genau an, wenn keine Risse drin sind kannst du sie nich fahren.


----------



## computertod (9. Oktober 2011)

meinste nicht vlt. eher wenn risse drinn sind nicht mehr fahren?


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2011)

Ersetz das nich durch noch, dann ergibt der Satz auch einen Sinn. 
Letztens habe ich ja Bilder von meinen beiden Nissans gezeigt, nun habe ich auch noch ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand des Mazdas meiner Freundin gefunden. Leider fehlt noch einiges bis er gut aussieht, aber ich finde er hat Potenzial. Und dann natürlich noch Bilder von dem geilen Golf 3 den ich letztens angesprochen habe. Und noch ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Projekt, ein DAF 33 aus dem Baujahr 1970


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2011)

der Golf 3 gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja ein absoluter Hingucker... leider kann ich nicht sagen das ich es selber gemacht habe.  *IronieOff*


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2011)

So nen DAF bin ich auch schon gefahren! Top Teil. Kann sich wenigstens nicht verschalten... B-)


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2011)

Leider ist er in einem bemittleidenswerten Zustand


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (9. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ja ein absoluter Hingucker... leider kann ich nicht sagen das ich es selber gemacht habe.  *IronieOff*


 
Glückwunsch das du ihn nicht gemacht hast, so beschissen wie der Lackiert ist, krieg gleich das kotzen!


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2011)

Glaub mir die Lackierung war an dem Hobel das kleinste Problem  Ich find die 4 Rohre bei 60PS noch viel schlimmer...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. Oktober 2011)

60 Ps? Welches Model soll das sein? Der CL hatte 75, GT=90 PS, GL und GTI (der kleine)=116 PS, GTI (der große)=150 PS, VR6=174 PS!


----------



## fctriesel (10. Oktober 2011)

War halt der Golf 3 mit 1.4er Sauger, ein Motor der dir einen Tritt ins Kreuz geben kann daß dir hören und sehen vergeht! Kumpel hatte so ein Fahrzeug.
 Dürfte es in den Ausstattungslinien C, CL und GL gegeben haben.


----------



## Riverna (10. Oktober 2011)

Richtig es gab noch den brachialen Monstermotor mit 1.4L und 60PS.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So nen DAF bin ich auch schon gefahren! Top Teil. Kann sich wenigstens nicht verschalten... B-)


 
ist das also der DAF womit man vorwärts genau so schnell fahren konnte wie rückwärts?


----------



## Riverna (10. Oktober 2011)

Richtig genau das ist so einer


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2011)

geil
der wurde doch mal von irgendeinem Motormagazin gegen einen Lamborghini getestet 
DAF vorwärts, und der Lambo rückwärts


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

wie fies


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2011)

ja 

aber ich hab ein Problem.
bei der rechten hinteren Tür an meinem Golf 4 ist Schimmel an einer Dichtung gewesen.
vorher hatte ich schonmal bemerkt dass wenn man den Fensterheber betätigt an der Scheibe ein wenig Wasser war.
habe jetzt den Schimmel oben mit einem Tuch weggemacht, mit Desinfektionsspray einmal dran hergesprüht, Fenster paar mal hoch und runter fahren gelassen und mit einem Tuch trocken gewischt.
Dazu hab ich jetzt ein Schälchen Salz im Auto auf die Türlehne gestellt damit die Feuchtigkeit rausgeht.

Reicht das oder sollte ich die Türverkleidung abmachen?
wenn ja, wie mach ich die Verkleidung ab?


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

an der Außenseite der Türverkleidung müssten so schwarze runde Plastikdeckelchen sein, die mit einem Schraubendreher raushebeln, und ggf. noch den Türgriff abmontieren. So war es zumindest beim Lancia Delta, denke beim Golf wirds ähnlich sein ^^


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2011)

außen?
also wenns geht würd ich gerne die Innenseite abnehmen


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

ja schon klar  also ich mein die Außenseite der Innenverkleidung, an die Innenseite der Innenverkleidung wirst du schlecht ran kommen


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2011)

hmm, mit feste ziehen könnte es gehen xD


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2011)

War gerade beim Meister der Leistungskurven:
Mittwoch sind +100Nm das Ziel.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> War gerade beim Meister der Leistungskurven:
> Mittwoch sind +100Nm das Ziel.


 
was für ein Auto und was für Tuningmaßnahmen?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2011)

Volvo C70 mit 2 Liter, 5 Zylinder Turbo per Motorsteuerung("Chiptuning" aber ohne Extrachip). Etwa das hier:
Volvo C70 2.0T 163Hp 1999-2001 Stufe 1 - Tuning Kits
Aber von einem Ansässigen der direkt am Fahrzeug anpasst, wobei realistisch betrachtet etwas über 200Ps drin sein sollten. Und aber halt auch ein Drehmoment über 300Nm von 230Nm Serie aus .


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2011)

nicht schlecht, das gute Ist dass man durch das Chiptuning auch Sprit sparen kann, verlockend wärs


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin einfach mal gespannt was wirklich bei rum kommt.
Wenn es nach so manchem Forum geht schluckt das Ding auch bei mir nachher weniger(Ladedruck ftw.). Das glaub ich aber erst wenn ichs sehe.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2011)

bisschen wirds wohl ausmachen, aber nicht viel, denke ich.


----------



## Hatschi (10. Oktober 2011)

So hier mal der X5 von meinen Vater:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind grad die Winterfelgen drauf, suchen grad nach neunen für den Sommer.
Das Haus im hintergrund ist nicht unser.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Oktober 2011)

Super, solche Bilder findet man zu tausenden auf Google. 
Wenn schon, dann ruhig ein paar mehr, und nicht nur Handy-Kamera bitte. Innenraum wäre auch interessant.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> So hier mal der X5 von meinen Vater:


 
Wozu postest du Autos die dir nicht gehören  ?!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vom Geld her ist es ohnehin relativ egal, da die Gallone vor 2 Wochen bei $3.59 lag, in Liter und Euro sind es rund 60 Euro Cent pro Liter, da tut das Tanken nicht wirklich weh.



Das klingt erst mal billig, aber was verdient ein Durschnittsami so?


----------



## Hatschi (10. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wozu postest du Autos die dir nicht gehören  ?!



Weil ich damit rumfahren darf und es auch tue, und he ich bin noch Schüler als ob ich mir den kaufen könnte, fahre den sogar öfters als meinen Polo. 
Kamara kommt demnächst sry, hatte sonst nix zur Hand.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2011)

was interessiert mich ob das haus im hintergrund eures ist oder nicht? 
Naja, solange du damit nicht angibst geht das schon in ordnung, allerdings solche prolls die mit papis auto angeben könnte ich im meer versenken


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wozu postest du Autos die dir nicht gehören  ?!



Lass ihn doch. Ist schließlich der Auto-Thread und nicht der Poste-nur-deines-und-kein-anderes-Auto-Thread.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was interessiert mich ob das haus im hintergrund eures ist oder nicht?
> Naja, solange du damit nicht angibst geht das schon in ordnung, allerdings solche prolls die mit papis auto angeben könnte ich im meer versenken


 
A was. Muss man mal machen. 
Habe ich auch einmal gebracht, mit 'nem Freund abends gegen 11 durch die City, Fenster auf und Anlage aufgedreht. 
Been there, done that - jetzt habe ich mit sowas abgeschlossen. War aber 'ne Gaudi.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2011)

naja, wers toll findet. Ich finds einfach nur kindisch und arm  genauso wie die, die sich 2 jahre n auto leasen, hinterher pleite sind, und in den 2 jahren n dicken max spielen. Und nach 2 jahren sind se froh über n billigen fiat punto 
ich schmücke mich eben nicht gern mit fremden lorbeeren


----------



## Woohoo (10. Oktober 2011)

> "So lange du damit (Auto vom Vater) nicht angibst und solange man nicht mit dem geleasten Auto angibt?"



Lass die Leute doch machen und ihren Spaß haben, kann man sich eigentlich nicht wirklich dran stören. Ist doch schöner anzusehen wenn sie das schicke Auto von Papa  nehmen oder sich einen neuen BMW leasen, als einen tiefergelegten Polo mit 4 Endrohre.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2011)

ich finde beides gleich dämlich  Lieber ein "normales" auto dass sich der entsprechende fahrer auch leisten kann (real, nicht für 2 jahre lang), das sauber und gepflegt und in nem guten zustand ist. Da haben alle beteiligten mehr davon, außer vielleicht die banken und autohäuser


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Oktober 2011)

Ein Glück gibt's verschiedene Meinungen, sonst wäre es ja langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatschi (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte nicht angeben mit dem Auto, sondern einfach mal ein schönes Autole zeigen, warum ich das gemacht hab hm mir war langweilig.
Bilder vom Inneraum gibts spätestens am We da ich unter der Woche wo anders meinen Kopf hab.
Das Haus im Hintergrund hab erwähnt weil ich dieses Haus hässlich finde XD

Andere Frage kennt jemand ne gute Felgen Firma?


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nicht angeben mit dem Auto, sondern einfach mal ein schönes Autole zeigen, warum ich das gemacht hab hm mir war langweilig.
> Bilder vom Inneraum gibts spätestens am We da ich unter der Woche wo anders meinen Kopf hab.
> Das Haus im Hintergrund hab erwähnt weil ich dieses Haus hässlich finde XD
> 
> Andere Frage kennt jemand ne gute Felgen Firma?



Hmm bei BMW kenn ich jetzt keine "spezielle" Firma, aber generell kann ich aus den Erfahrungen meines Vaters reden  und da kommen Borbet und OZ Racing auf jeden Fall in Frage


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Oktober 2011)

BBS und König machen auch schöne alus


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das klingt erst mal billig, aber was verdient ein Durschnittsami so?


 
Weniger als der Durchschnittsdeutsche. Nur das es mir im Urlaub egal ist, da rechne ich nach dem Geld was ich in der Tasche habe.


----------



## Klutten (10. Oktober 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Andere Frage kennt jemand ne gute Felgen Firma?


 
Gerade bei unseren deutschen Herstellern gibt es doch massig schöne Serienräder zu kaufen. Original wirkt meiner Meinung nach immer am dezentesten, zumindest ist das mein Empfinden bei Audi und BMW - den üblichen Verdächtigen im Straßenverkehr, die man alltäglich sieht.

Schön = LINK


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Oktober 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gerade bei unseren deutschen Herstellern gibt es doch massig schöne Serienräder zu kaufen. Original wirkt meiner Meinung nach immer am dezentesten, zumindest ist das mein Empfinden bei Audi und BMW - den üblichen Verdächtigen im Straßenverkehr, die man alltäglich sieht.
> 
> Schön = LINK


Ich steh ja auf die Felgen mit Y-Ästen beim BMW. Weiß nicht ob die aus der BMW-Felgendesign-Abteilung kommen oder ob es ein speziell für BMW gefertigtes BBS-Modell ist, aber die Dinger passen einfach


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht angeben mit dem Auto, sondern einfach mal ein schönes Autole zeigen, warum ich das gemacht hab hm mir war langweilig.
> Bilder vom Inneraum gibts spätestens am We da ich unter der Woche wo anders meinen Kopf hab.
> Das Haus im Hintergrund hab erwähnt weil ich dieses Haus hässlich finde XD
> 
> Andere Frage kennt jemand ne gute Felgen Firma?



Das mit dem schön liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Bei solchen Potenz Hilfen bekomme ich nur immer das Gefühl das mein Abendessen am falschen Ende raus will.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Oktober 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich steh ja auf die Felgen mit Y-Ästen beim BMW. Weiß nicht ob die aus der BMW-Felgendesign-Abteilung kommen oder ob es ein speziell für BMW gefertigtes BBS-Modell ist, aber die Dinger passen einfach


 
Nicht ganz so extrem wie auf deinem Foto zwar, aber trotzdem Y - unsere Winterfelgen. Freitag bestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich finde beides gleich dämlich  Lieber ein "normales" auto dass sich der entsprechende fahrer auch leisten kann (real, nicht für 2 jahre lang), das sauber und gepflegt und in nem guten zustand ist. Da haben alle beteiligten mehr davon, außer vielleicht die banken und autohäuser


 
Naja man kann und will nicht immer alles Bar bezahlen und einen Kredit für etwas aufzunehmen ist nichts verwerfliches, wenn man einen Job hat und weiß das man den nicht in absehbarer Zukunft verlieren wird, ist es was alltägliches.
Und auch die Beteiligten haben von dieser Vorgehensweise davon etwas, der Kunde ein schönes Auto und die Bank Geld. Da braucht man keine Komplexe haben wie: "Hm das Auto gehört nicht mir, ich muss es erst abbezahlen". Das ist ja erstmal egal hauptsache man hat es.


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

solange man nur das Auto auf Raten kauft: vollkommen akzeptabel 

aber es gibt Leute die kaufen prinzipiell alles auf Raten ^^


----------



## roadgecko (11. Oktober 2011)

Hatschi schrieb:


> Andere Frage kennt jemand ne gute Felgen Firma?


 
Guck doch mal bei AZEV sind zwar etwas teurer aber dafür sollte die Qualität stimmen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Oktober 2011)

Gestern hab ich die Ölwanne beim Kumpel gewechselt... nie wieder. Die komplette Auspuffanlage musste ab, der Motor musste losgeschraubt werden und so Spässe. Kein wunder das Nissan soviel Geld für den Wechsel verlangt, eine Auspuffanlage die 2cm unter der Ölwanne verläuft ist natürlich auch das beste was man machen kann.


----------



## Hatschi (12. Oktober 2011)

Sers

Danke für die Tipps.
Werd mal da was meinen Vater präsentieren.


----------



## 1821984 (12. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich die Ölwanne beim Kumpel gewechselt... nie wieder. Die komplette Auspuffanlage musste ab, der Motor musste losgeschraubt werden und so Spässe. Kein wunder das Nissan soviel Geld für den Wechsel verlangt, eine Auspuffanlage die 2cm unter der Ölwanne verläuft ist natürlich auch das beste was man machen kann.


 

Du hast Sorgen. Bei manchen Deutschen Herstellern liegt die Ölwanne genau auf der Achse, also Motorlager los und hoffen, das man den Motor soweit kippen kann, dass man die Ölwanne rausbekommt. Oder die Ölwanne wird z.T vom Getriebe verdeckt, dass man das abbauen muss. 

Da reis ich eben lieber ne AGA ab und gut.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir dauert der Ölwannenwechsel maximal eine Stunde  Alles andere finde ich auch blödsinn, aber das machen die Hersteller schon nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wie lange des bei meinem dauert. Bis jetzt war das ja immer Bestandteil der Inspektion...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Oktober 2011)

@ Riverna

Du und dein Kumpel. Ich finde echt gut wie ihr euch um eure Autos kümmert: Wieso nicht neben Öl- und Ölfilterwechsel gleich auch die Ölwanne mit wechseln.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2011)

Ach stimmt, er hat "Ölwannenwechsel" geschrieben. Ich dachte, er meint ganz unspektakulär nen Ölwechsel. Nungut, bei mir wurde noch nie im Rahmen einer Inspektion die Ölwanne gewechselt.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2011)

Wer sagt das es im Rahmen einer Inspektion war? Die Ölwanne war ziemlich vergammelt also kommt eine neue rein.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2011)

Meine ist aus Alu. Da gammelt nix    B-)


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2011)

Das ist natürlich schön für dich


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Oktober 2011)

Super cars history in 8mins.......GoodWood 2011 - YouTube

Das sind fette Karren ^^


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2011)

Da stecken wir soviel Zeit und Geld in den Wiederaufbau von dem weißen 100NX und was passiert? Uns fährt gestern Abend einer ins Heck und heute wird ein Totalschaden begutachtet 

Nachdem ich 2 1/2 Jahre nach den JDM Nebelscheinwerfern gesucht habe, kann ich sie ab heute mein eigen nennen  

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1745_16-10-11jdx6.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/p1745_16-10-11jdx6.jpg

Und ein paar Ersatzteile habe ich heute mit einem Kumpel auch beigeschaft...

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p170102_16-10-115edp.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/p170102_16-10-115edp.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1700_16-10-112cnh.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/p1700_16-10-112cnh.jpg


----------



## Falk (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder eine Frage/ein Problem/eine Überlegung: ich habe die Möglichkeit, aus der Familie einen Golf V R32 (Fünftürer, DSG, ansonsten Serie) zu übernehmen. Jetzt schaue ich wegen der Kosten - Versicherung (40% in unserem Fall) und Steuern scheint ja zu gehen, aber die restlichen Unterhaltskosten scheinen ja recht knackig zu sein (bei ca. 10.000km/Jahr): laut Sprimonitor.de haben es nur 3 Leute geschafft, einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von <10L Super+ zu realisieren, Winterreifen müssen auf Alu-Felge sein, bei Inspektion/Ölwechsel etc. wird wahrscheinlich auch etwas mehr fällig sein.

Jetzt die Frage: ist das wirklich alles so teuer, wie ich es mir vorstelle (wobei teuer natürlich relativ ist, aber so 350-400€/Monat dürfte es ja fast werden, oder?) Eure Erfahrung mit Golf V?


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Oktober 2011)

klar, ein R32 ist schon ein nicht ganz billiger spass, allerdings ist das atuo einfach genial. Schon alleine der sound wäre für mich grund genug ihn zu kaufen  Power hat er mehr als genug, die motoren sind im allgemeinen sehr robust und das restliche auto ist gut verarbeitet und auch recht praktisch/alltagstauglich. Schlucken tut er allerdings recht viel, aber das sollte wenn man solch ein auto fahren will, nicht allzu stark stören


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Oktober 2011)

Der Golf 5 ist relativ laut im Innenraum, wir sind ungerne uber 150 gefahren, weil es dann einfach brutal laut wird (Wind-, Abrollgeräusche) - beim VIer hat es da anscheinend große Fortschritte gegeben. Ansonsten hatte unser 2.0 TDI gerne mal Probleme mit Abgassensor und Lambdasonde - weiß nicht, inwiefern das auch für die Benziner gilt. Ansonsten aber ein angenehmes Auto zum Fahren, zu Kosten kann ich dir konkret allerdings leider nichts sagen.^^


----------



## riedochs (17. Oktober 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder eine Frage/ein Problem/eine Überlegung: ich habe die Möglichkeit, aus der Familie einen Golf V R32 (Fünftürer, DSG, ansonsten Serie) zu übernehmen. Jetzt schaue ich wegen der Kosten - Versicherung (40% in unserem Fall) und Steuern scheint ja zu gehen, aber die restlichen Unterhaltskosten scheinen ja recht knackig zu sein (bei ca. 10.000km/Jahr): laut Sprimonitor.de haben es nur 3 Leute geschafft, einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von <10L Super+ zu realisieren, Winterreifen müssen auf Alu-Felge sein, bei Inspektion/Ölwechsel etc. wird wahrscheinlich auch etwas mehr fällig sein.
> 
> Jetzt die Frage: ist das wirklich alles so teuer, wie ich es mir vorstelle (wobei teuer natürlich relativ ist, aber so 350-400€/Monat dürfte es ja fast werden, oder?) Eure Erfahrung mit Golf V?


 

Der R32 neigt zu Problemen mit der Kette, vorallem wenn LongLife Öl verwendet wird. Die Reperaturkosten sind dafür recht hoch.

Siehe: http://www.a3quattro.de/pdf/Bericht_VR6_3-2_Kettentrieb_onlineVers.pdf
Trifft auch auf den Golf zu.


----------



## Falk (17. Oktober 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der R32 neigt zu Problemen mit der Kette, vorallem wenn LongLife Öl verwendet wird. Die Reperaturkosten sind dafür recht hoch.
> 
> Siehe: http://www.a3quattro.de/pdf/Bericht_VR6_3-2_Kettentrieb_onlineVers.pdf
> Trifft auch auf den Golf zu.


 
Das kann man ja scheins vermeiden in dem man nicht zu viel Kurzstrecke fährt und auf Longlife-Intervalle verzichtet. Und natürlich nicht bei kaltem Motor wie ein bekloppter aufs Gas geht. Aber guter Punkt, muss man scheins im Auge behalten (nicht nur bei diesem Motor wenn ich das PDF richtig deute kann es auch bei kleinen Maschinen Probleme geben).


----------



## riedochs (17. Oktober 2011)

Jep, bei den 1.4 TSI wie in meinem Scirocco sind mir auch schon 2 Fälle mit Kettenproblemen bekannt.


----------



## BT83 (17. Oktober 2011)

Golf?

Damit kann mannur folgendes tun :

VW Golf 6 Zerstörung Kupplung - Clutch Damage - Volkswagen DSG Doppelkupplung Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Jep, bei den 1.4 TSI wie in meinem Scirocco sind mir auch schon 2 Fälle mit Kettenproblemen bekannt.


 Ölverbrauch
Wasserpumpe / Magnetkupplung
Öltemp am 3. und 4. Zylinder (haben schon einige aus dem seatforum nen Austauschmotor für den FR / Cupra gekriegt)
Das 7-Gang-DSG zickt bei manchen kräftig rum


----------



## PS900 (17. Oktober 2011)

es geht doch nichts über den Focus v8...

V8 Focus Focus Fanatics Ohio G2g - YouTube


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

Geile Heckschleuder.


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

Sooooo, Bilder von meiner zukünftigen Gurke


----------



## riedochs (17. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ölverbrauch



Ich habe 1x Öl nachgefüllt seit ich das Auto habe. Aktuell: 36tkm



der_yappi schrieb:


> Wasserpumpe / Magnetkupplung



Tritt beiu mir nicht mehr auf. Scheinbar hat sich die WaPu jetzt beruhigt.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Öltemp am 3. und 4. Zylinder (haben schon einige aus dem seatforum nen Austauschmotor für den FR / Cupra gekriegt)



Ist mir jetzt nichts bekannt



der_yappi schrieb:


> Das 7-Gang-DSG zickt bei manchen kräftig rum



Keine Probleme.


----------



## Falk (18. Oktober 2011)

Wobei der R32 ja einen etwas anderen Motor hat - immerhin kann mir dann kein Turbo kaputt gehen o.Ä. Was ich aber gelesen habe: wenn man nicht nur Autobahn fährt sondern auch kurzstrecke soll man wohl auf Longlife-Öl verzichten und dafür alle 15tsd. km oder 1x im Jahr (was früher eintritt) Ölwechsel machen. 

Naja, ich muss mich jetzt erstmal schlau machen was vernünftige Winterreifen für den Wagen sind.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe 1x Öl nachgefüllt seit ich das Auto habe. Aktuell: 36tkm
> Tritt beiu mir nicht mehr auf. Scheinbar hat sich die WaPu jetzt beruhigt.
> Ist mir jetzt nichts bekannt
> Keine Probleme.



Ich beziehe mich auf DIESEN Thread im Seatforum

Ich selbst hab jetzt 20500km mit dem FR TSI runter. Unter 10tsd km durfte ich / die Werkstatt schon 3x nachfüllen
Bei 15tsd dann der Ölwechsel und 2tsd km später schon wieder nen knappel Liter Öl nachfüllen müssen 

Bei einigen Leuten in o.g. Thread kams dann u.a. auch zu den Problemem die ich geschrieben hab.
Vlt ist der Scirocco da einfach besser (da größer) konstruiert als die Ibizas? Ich weiß es nicht, bin kein Mechaniker.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

weiß jemand von euch ob ein (defektes?) Radlager auch "knistern" kann, dass Geräusch klingt als wenn ihr kleine Steinchen im Profil habt und die in den Radkasten fliegen. --> Es tritt erst bei ca 120 km/h auf und ist im Innenraum deutlich zu vernehmen.
Ich komme übrigens auf das Radlager weil vor ein paar Wochen der Simmering von diesem Radlager gequitscht hat (habs eingesprüht dann war das Quitschen weg)

PS: Geräusch ist vorne rechts, es sind noch die ersten Lager!

Auto:
Astra G (2001)
1,8 92kw
188000km


----------



## >ExX< (18. Oktober 2011)

könnte auch an den Reifen liegen, bei irgendeinem Automagazin hatte sich einer mit nem Subaru WRX Sti gemeldet, der auch sehr Laute geräusche hatte, auch ab 120.

Da waren es zumindest die Reifen in Schuld.
Falsche Reifensorte, vielleicht ist auch genau der Reifen komisch abgefahren.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Oktober 2011)

nee den Reifen würde ich ausschließen......es ist ja auch auch mehr ein metallisches knistern, sonst laüft der ja top, kein wackeln im lenkrad, guter geradeauslauf, motor summt wie ein bienchen.
Ach ich hör mir das auf der "nach-hause-tour" nochmal genau an, da muss ich wohl mal ein termin mit ner werkstatt machen...


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf DIESEN Thread im Seatforum
> 
> Ich selbst hab jetzt 20500km mit dem FR TSI runter. Unter 10tsd km durfte ich / die Werkstatt schon 3x nachfüllen
> Bei 15tsd dann der Ölwechsel und 2tsd km später schon wieder nen knappel Liter Öl nachfüllen müssen
> ...



Das mit dem Ölproblem muss was Modellspezifisches sein. Wie gesagt, mein Rocco brauch kein Öl. Vielleicht ist die Luftzufuhr auf den Ölkühler schlechter.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre im Sommer ein Kadett E Cabriolet umgebaut auf C20XE Motor mit 160PS bei 1030kg Gewicht.
(Jetzt wisst Ihr auch woher mein NickName kommt )
(Zu finden im Kadett Forum Bilder kann ich später wenn ich zu Hause bin posten  )
Im Winter was ja leider schon in zwei Wochen der Fall sein wird, habe ich mir ein Omega B mit 2L Motor
zugelegt. Winter + Hecktriebler eine gelungene Abwechslung


----------



## moe (18. Oktober 2011)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> weiß jemand von euch ob ein (defektes?) Radlager auch "knistern" kann, dass Geräusch klingt als wenn ihr kleine Steinchen im Profil habt und die in den Radkasten fliegen. --> Es tritt erst bei ca 120 km/h auf und ist im Innenraum deutlich zu vernehmen.
> Ich komme übrigens auf das Radlager weil vor ein paar Wochen der Simmering von diesem Radlager gequitscht hat (habs eingesprüht dann war das Quitschen weg)
> ...


 
Das hört sich eher an wie ein Mahlen, nicht wie ein Knistern. Es kann aber auch sein, dass sich die Resonanz so aufs Auto überträgt, dass das Geräusch verfälscht wird. 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast auf ne Hebebühne zu fahren, dreh mal das rechte Vorderrad und hör genau hin. Wenn sichs anhört wie ne Handkaffeemühle, dann sinds die Radlager.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> (Zu finden im Kadett Forum Bilder kann ich später wenn ich zu Hause bin posten  )


 
Jop, sind immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt bin ich zu Hause und möchte euch ein paar Bilder von meinem Wagen auch nicht Vorenthalten.
Es handelt sich zwar um ein Sommerauto, das aber dennoch Tag für Tag im Einsatz ist und das am We
zum Teil 250km bis 300km fährt, dazu Werktags noch zur Arbeit...somit hat er natürlich auch gebrauchsspuren.
Aber TÜV dieses Jahr neu bekommen  (nach insgesamt 3 Anläufen, 3 Geräuschmessungen und insgesamt 2,5 Stunden
auf der Bühne beim Tüv) (Der zweite Anlauf scheiterte wegen einem falschen Gutachten  )


----------



## JC88 (18. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Wagen 
Ist das ne 3" Anlage?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

Rechne Rechne 3" dürfte ca 75mm sein oder?
Somit ist die Auspuffanlage eine Gruppe A Anlage 2,5" 63mm aus Edelstahl.
Aber ganz wichtig ich habe den Soundcheck bestanden, 0,4dB unter Maxwert im Stand.
Und Somit eingetragen inkl. Nachrüstkat und Euro 2 (Nicht leicht einen "normalen" TÜV dafür zu finden,
da der Motor ein Umbau ist und es nicht im Kadett Cabrio gab und somit auch der Kat nicht im Kadett Cab
(mit diesen Motor im Test gegeben hat. Wohl aber das Cabrio mit kleiner Maschine als auch mit dem Motor 
im "normalen" Kadett, Astra, Calibra,...)

Als ich beim Tüv in die Halle fuhr sagte er zuerst ich könne gleich wieder fahren wegen
Lautstärke (dabei geht es gar nicht um die Lautstärke sondern um den Klang aber das ist
was anderes ) Nachdem ich ihn die Papiere gezeigt habe haben wir dann draußen getestet.
(Da war der Resonanzraum der Halle dann auch nicht mehr vorhanden  )


----------



## JC88 (18. Oktober 2011)

Haste den MOtor selbst umgebaut?
Normalerweise bespricht man das alles dann vorher mit einem TÜV Prüfer^^
Denn das Umtragen ist im Moment verdammt schwierig geworden da viele Hersteller und auch Tuningfirmen die Gutachten für Kat's/Motorhalter/Auspuffanlagen zurück ziehen.
Die Gesetze ändern sich leider uach alle Naselang und das machts dann noch nen Tacken schwieriger


----------



## Gast12348 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ihr seid auch Schmerzfrei oder, mit den Paletten  der C20XE hat doch serie 150PS ( zumindest laut papier, wir wissen ja das die abweichung nach oben relativ offen sind beim C20XE *g* ) War der aufm Prüfstand oder wie kommst auf die 160PS ? 

Aber joar mal nen D Kadett ohne sichtbaren rost, das ne echte Seltenheit 

@JC88 

Ja irgendwas hab ich da im Hinterkopf das sich ein gesetz geändert hat, so dürfen keine Motorumbauten mehr gemacht werden wenn der Motor aus ner anderen Modell Serie kommt, d.h umbauten nur noch mit Motoren die ohnehin schon in der Serie verbaut wurden. Ob das Gesetz allerdings schon durch ist, oder noch nicht weis ich jetz nicht. Ich weis nur das ich erhebliche probleme bekomm nen Motorumbau beim E30 zu machen wenn nen aktuellerer Motor rein soll.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (18. Oktober 2011)

Habe den Motor schon vor längerer Zeit umgebaut und eingetragen. Nur musste der Wagen wie jeder andere nach zwei Jahren zum TÜV und für den TÜV habe ich die Auspuffanlage erneuert.
Die alte war nicht mehr im besten Zustand . Die PS Leistung kommt vom Schlachtfahrzeug, wo ich den Motor her habe. Und da dieser Wert ja nicht unrealistisch ist, habe ich den erstmal übernommen.
Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass der Wagen (Lt. Tacho) 228 läuft (offen) und 236 geschlossen. Wenn man dann die 10 km/h bis 15km/h (10 sind es wenn ich nach Navi fahre)
abzieht (die ein Opeltacho eh immer vorläuft) hätte man offen noch 218 (eingetragen ist der Motor mit 216 (was auch der Ur GSI als Angabe hat). Da das Cabrio aber einen schlechteren Cw Wert hat als
der geschlossene GSI16V sind 160PS nicht unrealistisch zumal du ja selbst die Streuung angesprochen hast. Bei 236 ist es aber hilfreich ein wenig Windschatten zu haben und kein Bergaufstück.

Ich glaube die wollten die Gesetze mal diesbezüglich ändern, sind damit aber noch nicht durch.
Aber was schon länger gilt ist, dass sich die Abgasnorm nicht verschlechtern darf.
Im Cab war vorher ein 1.6i drin mit Euro 1 der C20XE hat ebenfalls Euro 1 (jetzt auf Euro 2 Aufgewertet => Wie erwähnt kein leichtes Unterfangen)

Edit
Nur Motorumbau ist da natürlich nicht, Bremsanlage vorne hinten Scheiben, Stabis (Vorne vergrößert, hinten zwei Stabis, Quertraverse beim 16V ist anders an den B Säulen benötigt der 16V eine Verstärkung,
Außenliegende Benzinpumpe (Wobei das, das kleinere übel ist) Reifen mit anderen Speed Index um nur mal ein paar Änderungen zu nennen.
Aber dafür gibt es bei Opel einen schönen Umrüstkatalog da kann man alles vergleichen und nachschauen. Damit geht man dann zum TÜV und der überprüft das dann.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Im Anhang die alte Scheinkopie. Mitlerweile ja ein wenig geändert da ein anderes Fahrwerk verbaut ist.
(Der war vorher unfahrbar tief und hart, aber das war seinerzeit das einzige Fahrwerk mit Cabrio in Verbindung mit dem C20XE Motor im Gutachten)
anderer Motor andere Achse andere Achslast und somit andere Federn,...
Und paar weitere neuere Eintragung, Fortex Auspuffanlage, andere Reifen)


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe bei mir nun alle Schrauben im Motorraum durch Edelstahl Inbusschrauben ersetzt, ich find die Optik irgendwie geil.  Und nachdem ich 2 1/2 Jahren nach den original Nissan Nebelscheinwerfer aus Japan gesucht habe, fand ich nun endlich welche und hab sie gleich gekauft. Leider waren sie nicht besonders günstig, aber die Chance musste ich einfach nutzen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Nice, bei Opel braucht man ja keine Edelstahlschrauben da rostet ja alles  selbst V4A 
Aber im ernst, der Wagen hat potenzial. Was ist das für eine Maschine?


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2011)

Serie war ein SR20DE 2L Motor mit 143PS verbaut, hab mir dann einen SR20VE 2L Motor mit 190PS aus Japan importiert und eingebaut. Aktuell krebse ich bei irgendwas zwischen 200PS und 210PS rum, genaueres kann ich ohne Leistungsdiagramm nicht sagen. Die Nissans rosten teilweise mindestens genau so wie die Opels... ein Kumpel hat sich nun auch den selben Wagen geholt und da sind beide Radkästen, beide Kotflügel, beide Dome und ein Schweller komplett durchgefault


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> ein Kumpel hat sich nun auch den selben Wagen geholt und da sind beide Radkästen, beide Kotflügel, beide Dome und ein Schweller komplett durchgefault


 
Was kauft ihr euch für merkwürdige Autos


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2011)

Wird wieder aufgebaut, jeder Nissan 100NX hat irgendwo Rost wenn er nicht schonmal entkernt wurde. Von daher haben wir einen möglichst billigen genommen da wir eh alles neu machen wollen bzw ich muss es machen, der Kollege kann halt leider selber kaum was.


----------



## DreadRock (19. Oktober 2011)

Als Auto, hab ich en langweiligen A6. 
Mein Fokus liegt eher auf Bikes  hier fahr ich ne R1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war der Stand im letzten Jahr, von diesem gibts leider nur Bilder wo Sie dreckig wie sonst was ist  aber hätte Gott gewollt das Moppeds sauber sind,
hätte er Spülmittel in den Regen getan


----------



## AeroX (19. Oktober 2011)

DreadRock schrieb:
			
		

> Als Auto, hab ich en langweiligen A6.
> Mein Fokus liegt eher auf Bikes  hier fahr ich ne R1:
> 
> Das war der Stand im letzten Jahr, von diesem gibts leider nur Bilder wo Sie dreckig wie sonst was ist  aber hätte Gott gewollt das Moppeds sauber sind,
> hätte er Spülmittel in den Regen getan



Schöne Maschine


----------



## DreadRock (19. Oktober 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Schöne Maschine



Danke schön


----------



## roadgecko (19. Oktober 2011)

So ich hab mal fix meine Leuchtmittel vom Abblendlicht und Bremslicht erneurt, nachdem mir beides am Wochenende durchgebrannt ist. Jetzt ist alles "Winterfit"


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Maschine, bei uns gab es heute zwar kein Spüli im Regen, dafür aber Hagel  Aber ich war eh mit meinem WW in der Firma


----------



## ich558 (19. Oktober 2011)

DreadRock schrieb:


> Als Auto, hab ich en langweiligen A6.
> Mein Fokus liegt eher auf Bikes  hier fahr ich ne R1:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Maschine (nur des Auspuff könnte ein anderer sein)


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was kauft ihr euch für merkwürdige Autos


 
Als ich mein gekauft hab war da auch etwas mehr luft als gedacht....wo eigentlich hätte metall sein sollen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so ist das nunmal mit nem Hobby
Gekauft wie gesehn und dann in die Hände gespuckt

Ich bin aber ganz froh den Wagen zu haben, da steht mir für ein Motorumbau in der Zukunft die Möglichkeit besser da es schon ein GSi ist.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

JC88 hast du mal ein Bild vom drum herum  was ist es für ein Wagen,...


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2011)

Klar. Es ist ein Corsa B 1.6 16V GSi mit 109PS Baujahr 1994

Rost wurde rundherum komplett beseitigt.
Motor wird diesen Winter überholt (evlt. nen dBilas oder Lexmaul Ansaugtrakt) und wie man sieht gibts nen angeschweißten Bösen Blick und nen bissl Lack nächstes Frühjahr 
Dazu ist nen mattweißer Käfig geplant. Domstreben vorne oben und unten wie auch hinten oben und unten sind schon verbaut.
Alles in Eigenregie und Handarbeit, versteht sich


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2011)

Endlich mal ein Corsa der keinen auf Rennwagen macht obwohl er nur 45PS hat


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Herausforderung besteht ja darin einen Wagen zu gestalten, dass er von außen absolut original wirkt (Wenn möglich noch mit Org. beschriftung von wegen "Opel Corsa 1.2" ) und dann mit viel geschick und knapp 10.000 - 15.000€ nen ordentlichen 2.0 16V Turbo da drin zu haben.Und das ganze sogar legal. Das ist so der Traum

Ich verlinke mal zu ner Homepage von einem, in dem Punkt, sehr sehr gelungenem Corsa 
Das Erdgeschoss


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Böse Blick ist angenehm, leider ist das mit der Eintragung nicht mehr so leicht.
Wobei bei dir geht das ja noch. Beim Kaddy ist das schon was schlimmer.
Ich hab früher mal einen Corsa B Joy 1.4Si gefahren. Zwar etwas mehr als 45 PS
aber ich vergleich zum GSI ist das auch nichts mit seinen 82PS gewesen.
An den Autos kann man noch schön viel selber machen. Das ist da Gute daran.
Und sie werden seltener...


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2011)

Ach ich finde man darf einem Auto schon die Leistung ansehen, aber ich mag es nicht wenn ein Auto nach 200PS aussieht und dann nur 50 an die Reifen bringt. Wobei das Gegenteil natürlich auch lustig ist, in meinem Winterauto werkelt ein 2L Motörchen mit 160PS und von aussehen denkt man die Karre fällt bei der nächsten Bodenwelle auseinander.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Wolf im Schafspels ist toll, und das natürlich in einen Wagen der die Leistung nie gehabt hat Serienmäßig weil ein Cali mit 300 PS wäre nicht so interessant wie ein A-Corsa mit C20XE oder C20LET.


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Motorhaube ist schon eingetragen. Sowas macht man natürlich vorm lackieren. Falls dem Prüfer etwas nicht gefällt.

Also ich persönlich brauche keinen tollen Audi oder VW aus der höchst aktuellsten Serie. Weil ich mir den 1. niemals ohne Kredit oder Ähnliches leisten könnte und 2. damit ein Problem hätte würde an dem Karren mal irgendwann irgendwas nicht stimmen. Dann hab ich die A-Karte und kann den karren dann erstmal fürn paar Wochen in eine Werkstatt schieben wo sich kluge Köpfe mit Laptops daran begeben das Problem überhaupt erstmal zu finden.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Die Motorhaube ist schon eingetragen. Sowas macht man natürlich vorm lackieren. Falls dem Prüfer etwas nicht gefällt.
> 
> Also ich persönlich brauche keinen tollen Audi oder VW aus der höchst aktuellsten Serie. Weil ich mir den 1. niemals ohne Kredit oder Ähnliches leisten könnte und 2. damit ein Problem hätte würde an dem Karren mal irgendwann irgendwas nicht stimmen. Dann hab ich die A-Karte und kann den karren dann erstmal fürn paar Wochen in eine Werkstatt schieben wo sich kluge Köpfe mit Laptops daran begeben das Problem überhaupt erstmal zu finden.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu.
@Riverna, was war denn noch mal dein Winterauto?

Von meinem Omega B 2L16V habe ich ja schon erzählt, nicht mehr tau frisch optisch schlecht, aber fährt...quer


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2011)

Nissan Sunny GTi... kleiner Einkaufswagen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Aber GTI also ein kleiner schneller Einkaufswagen


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2011)

Er ist ausreichend motorisiert, schnell würde ich es aber trotzdem nicht nennen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Darf ich fragen wie die Daten vom Motor sind (nett wäre inkl Gewicht  )
Ausserdem reden wir ja vom Winter da ist man eh nicht so schnell


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2011)

Gewicht laut Papiere sind 1110 Kilo. Daten sind 143PS 178nm Serie und aktuell 160PS 192nm


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist der aber wirklich nicht lahm. Weiß gar nicht was du hast.
Der hat ja ähnlich viel Dampf wie mein Sommerwagen und ist dabei nur minimal schwerer.
Somit kann ich mir Vorstellen, dass der eine Gute Figur macht.
Und das sagt mir, das meiner zu schwer ist


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2011)

Das sind doch alle leichtfüßige Wägelchen. 1,66t(wie bei mir) ist schwer.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Aber du weißt ja das Gewicht spielt eine große Rolle.
Oder anders Interessant am Wagen sind 3 Werte bzw einer.
PS Gewicht und PS/Kg...
Weil besonders durch den letzten kann man ja schon fast sehen was der Wagen
verbraucht


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind doch alle leichtfüßige Wägelchen. 1,66t(wie bei mir) ist schwer.


 
Da kann ich mit dem S5 aber noch ein paar Extra Kilo ins Rennen werfen, mit rund 2 Tonnen  .



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> PS Gewicht und PS/Kg...
> Weil besonders durch den letzten kann man ja schon fast sehen was der Wagen
> verbraucht


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ein X5 3.0d mit etwas über 2 Tonnen bin ich in der Regel mit etwa 10 l/ 100 km gefahren, mein 1.300 kg Scirocco brauchte über 10,5 Liter/ 100 km. Was sich wohl kaum über den 0,9 kW/h geringeren Energiegehalt von Benzin, noch über den etwa 5 - 7 % besseren Wirkungsgrad des Diesels erklären lässt. 

Die AMS hat vor ein paar Monaten einen interessanten Artikel zu dem Thema veröffentlicht, mit dem Fazit das Gewicht bezgl. Verbrauch deutlich überbewertet ist.


----------



## Forfex (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bin auch gerüstet für den Winter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://up.picr.de/8531716hrv.jpg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Oktober 2011)

War letztens noch mit unserm Z4 im Regen Driften, das macht Spass !


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Also mein Cabrio mit C20XE Motor wiegt etwas über eine Tonne und verbraucht im Schnitt 8L
Mein Omega mit X20XEV Motor und 1,6t benötigt über 9 Liter.
Natürlich spielen da auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle, wie fährt man, wie sind die Motoren ausgelegt,...
Ganz ernsthaft war der Satz bei meinem Text auch nicht gemeint (man achte auf den Smiley)
aber als kleines Indiz kann man es schon nehmen.
Die beiden Motoren trennen übrigens 14PS der X ist mit 136PS angegeben und dazu ist
der noch eine Generation Jünger.
Dabei fällt mir mein Kumpel ein, der hat den C20XE Motor im A-Corsa und der benötigt keine 8L im Schnitt.
Aber auch da ist die Fahrweise wichtig...


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Dann ist der aber wirklich nicht lahm. Weiß gar nicht was du hast.
> Der hat ja ähnlich viel Dampf wie mein Sommerwagen und ist dabei nur minimal schwerer.
> Somit kann ich mir Vorstellen, dass der eine Gute Figur macht.
> Und das sagt mir, das meiner zu schwer ist


 
Langsam ist er nicht das stimmt schon, aber schnell definiere ich anders. Selbst mein Sommerfahrzeug (1.1T 200PS - 210PS) würde ich nicht unbedingt als schnell bezeichnen... 

PS: Den Sunny fahr ich im Durchschnitt auch unter 8L  Aber da meine Fahrweise relativ sportlich ist (gänge werden öfters mal bis Begrenzer ausgefahren) bin ich dann doch relativ häufig über 8L. Bei normaler Fahrweise wären knapp 7L aber kein Problem, habe ich auch schon geschafft.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2011)

Soderle, ich zisch auch ma gleich los ins Geschäft. Das Auto von meiner Frau bekommt Winterreifen montiert. Ich glaub, ich warte mit meinen noch ein bissel. Aber Frauen, immer so ängstlich^^!


----------



## SaPass (20. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die AMS hat vor ein paar Monaten einen interessanten Artikel zu dem Thema veröffentlicht, mit dem Fazit das Gewicht bezgl. Verbrauch deutlich überbewertet ist.


 Hast du zufällig einen Link?


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2011)

Gewicht/Leistung in direkter Verbindung ist so ziemlich das wichtigste was es gibt, wenn es um die reine Beschleunigung geht. Der Verbrauch hat mit dem natürlich relativ wenig zu tun.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2011)

SaPass schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig einen Link?


 
Ne, ist "offline". 
Ich schau heute Abend mal ob ich sie noch habe.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich wie erwähnt war das mit Gewicht und Verbrauch auch nicht super ernst gemeint aber andersrum spielt das Gewicht natürlich eine Rolle.
Ein kleiner Motor der eine höhere Masse bewegen muss, und somit mehr gefordert wird, benötigt sicherlich mehr Sprit als der gleiche Motor im
Go-Kart. So kann ja auch z.B. ein Motor mit weniger Hubraum mehr verbrauchen als ein Motor mit mehr Hubraum weil der einfach viel entspannter arbeiten kann.
Das wäre ja ähnlich wie beim OC (was für vergleiche bei mir immer kommen ich weiß) aber stellt euch mal ein Phenom II vor mit 3200 MHz der schuftet für die Frames wird dann vllt auf 3,6Ghz mit UB Erhöhung getaktet und verbraucht dann natürlich mehr als ein Werksphenom mit 3,8Ghz der dann ganz entspannt die Frames schafft.

Extreme wird es beim Vergleich 500PS LKW mit 500PS Porsche. Beide Fahren 60km oder 80 auf der Bahn. Ich glaube nicht, dass die beide gleich viel Sprit gebrauchen  wenn beide Vollbeladen sind


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Extreme wird es beim Vergleich 500PS LKW mit 500PS Porsche. Beide Fahren 60km oder 80 auf der Bahn. Ich glaube nicht, dass die beide gleich viel Sprit gebrauchen  wenn beide Vollbeladen sind


 
Der Vergleich hinkt leider (mal wieder).
Aber das Gewicht ist ganz sicher nicht der entscheidende Faktor bei einer Konstantfahrt. Dabei ist es ein Fight zwischen Motor und als Gegenspieler der Luftwiderstand, alles andere ist im Rahmen der Messunschärfe.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2011)

Der LKW hat aber auch das doppelte an Zylinder und das dreifache an Hubraum  Natürlich hast du nicht ganz unrecht mit deiner Aussage, aber diese kann man halt nicht verallgemeinern. Ich bin zum Beispiel von einem 100NX 90PS auf den 100NX 143PS umgestiegen und habe den gleichen Verbrauch gehabt und teilweise sogar drunter. Weil man einfach nicht soviel Gas geben muss für die gleiche Beschleunigung. Jetzt nimm aber man den Wagen von meiner Verlobten (Mazda MX3 V6 133PS), der Wagen wiegt das gleiche wie der 100NX mit 90PS und hat gute 40PS mehr an Leistung. Trotzdem braucht er gute 3 Liter mehr als der kleine 100NX. 

Falsch ist die Aussage nicht, aber eben nicht immer richtig ^^


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Luftwiderstand bei 60 km ist aber auch nicht so überwältigend wenn 40t erstmal in Bewegung sind.
Sicherlich gibt es sehr viele Faktoren. Das mit dem LKW war auch ein extrem Beispiel.
Aber ganz sicher wird ein Go-Kart oder ein leichterer Wagen bei ansonsten gleichen Daten (also dein CW Wert)
weniger Verbrauchen. Und um Konstant 60 zu fahren (mehr darf ein LKW auf Landstraße ja nicht)
benötigt man Energie. Und dazu ist ja auch nicht jede Straße Plan. Also hat man ja auch nicht Konstant den Fuss auf 1/4 Gas,...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal eben mein Tabellenbuch rausgekramt.

Kräfte bei Beschleunigung (wichtig in Städten z.B. wo man häufiger aus den Stand wieder beschleunigen muss)
F = m * a


F = Beschleunigungskraft
m = Masse in Kg
a = Beschleunigung in m/s²

Das wäre erstmal die Kraft die man aufbringen muss um das Fahrzeug überhaupt erstmal auf ein Tempo zu bringen.
Daraus erkennt man das die Masse multipliziert wird.
Ob ich somit 1000kg mit z.B.  3m/s² multiplizieren muss (3kN)
oder 1500kg oder 2000kg erhöht schon mal die benötigte Kraft.

Interessant ist natürlich auch wie hoch die Kinetische Engerie ist, die ein Fahrzeug z.B. bei 100km/h hat denn das ist ja die Energie
die erhalten bleiben muss um nicht langsamer zu werden.

Wk = (m * v²) /2
Wk = kinetische Energie
m = Masse
v zu Quadrat ist die Gewschindigkeit zu Quadrat.
Die Geschwindigkeit hat zwar einen größeren Wert aufgrund des Quadrates aber auch hier fließt die Masse direkt in die Formel ein.

Natürlich gibt es noch viele andere Größen, die z.B. den Wagen abbremsen, innere Motorreibung, Rollwiderstand, cW Wert,... selbst 
Gebläse Heckscheibenheizung und Klima könnte man erwähnen... aber was ich damit nur sagen wollte.
Letzendlich fährt eh jeder wie er meint, doch sollte man das Gewicht nicht einfach abtun als würde es keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2011)

Luft widerstand ist nicht überwältigend bei 60km/h? Mach mal das Fenster auf und halte die Hand einmal mit den Fingen nach vorne und einmal in den Himmel und dann wirst du sehen wieviel das bei 60km/h ausmacht  Wichtig für den niedrigen Verbrauch ist auch einfach die Getriebeastimmung. Ein Motor der bei 60km/h schon 7000U/Min dreht verbraucht einfach mehr als ein Motor der nur 2000U/Min braucht. Dann ist noch das Thema Drehmoment, dir bringen 160PS nichts wenn nur 80nm anliegen, da sind 80PS und 160nm angenehmer zu fahren (rein vom Spritverbrauch). Einfach das Gewicht als wichtigsten Punkt zu nehmen ist falsch, das Gesamtkonzept entscheidet über den endgültigen Verbrauch nicht einzelne Parts des Fahrzeuges.

Ich gehe soweit und sage das sobald das Auto in Bewegung ist das Gewicht total egal ist.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Interessante Idee, Das mit dem Fenster brauch ich nicht hab Cabrio da hab ich die Hand schon bei 150 raus gehalten 
Ich will ja nicht sagen das das Gewicht max Priorität hat aber es einfach zu ignorieren ist falsch. Wie gesagt nicht jeder Weg ist plan.
Beim Bergabfahrt musst du bremsen, bei Bergauf beschleunigen. Und wenn du schon mal kasseler Berge mit Trailer gefahren bin und du merkst das deine
68PS Möhre nur noch im 2 Gang 40 den Berg schafft, weißt du was Gewicht bedeutet


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der LKW hat aber auch das doppelte an Zylinder und das dreifache an Hubraum



Bei der hier als fiktives Beispiel aufgeführten Konstelation würde ich sagen gleichviel Zylinder, max. 2 mehr beim LKW, muss aber nicht sein. Hubraum dürfte der LKW 3 bis 5 mal soviel haben.



Riverna schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du nicht ganz unrecht mit deiner Aussage, aber diese kann man halt nicht verallgemeinern. Ich bin zum Beispiel von einem 100NX 90PS auf den 100NX 143PS umgestiegen und habe den gleichen Verbrauch gehabt und teilweise sogar drunter. Weil man einfach nicht soviel Gas geben muss für die gleiche Beschleunigung. Jetzt nimm aber man den Wagen von meiner Verlobten (Mazda MX3 V6 133PS), der Wagen wiegt das gleiche wie der 100NX mit 90PS und hat gute 40PS mehr an Leistung. Trotzdem braucht er gute 3 Liter mehr als der kleine 100NX.



Das kann viele Ursachen haben, unterschiedlicher Drehmomentverlauf (dürfte klar sein), unterschiedliche Übersetztungsverhältnisse am Differential + Getriebe und natürlich die Fahrweise, bzw wieviel der zur verfügung stehenden Motorleistugn abgerufen wird.



Riverna schrieb:


> Falsch ist die Aussage nicht, aber eben nicht immer richtig ^^


 
Die Aussage bleibt leider falsch. Da kann man soviel drehen und biegen wie man will. Ein sinnvollerer Vergleich wäre das Gleiche Fahrzeug mit unterschiedlichem Beladungszustand und ansonsten unveränderter Faktoren, da fällt auf das das Gewicht doch nicht so "schwer" wiegt wie man erwarten würde.



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Luftwiderstand bei 60 km ist aber auch nicht so überwältigend wenn 40t erstmal in Bewegung sind.
> Sicherlich gibt es sehr viele Faktoren. Das mit dem LKW war auch ein extrem Beispiel.
> Aber ganz sicher wird ein Go-Kart oder ein leichterer Wagen bei ansonsten gleichen Daten (also dein CW Wert)
> weniger Verbrauchen. Und um Konstant 60 zu fahren (mehr darf ein LKW auf Landstraße ja nicht)
> benötigt man Energie. Und dazu ist ja auch nicht jede Straße Plan. Also hat man ja auch nicht Konstant den Fuss auf 1/4 Gas,...



Bei gleichmässiger Fahrt ist das Gewicht wesentlich unbedeutender als der Luftwiderstand. Beim Beschleunigen sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich gehe soweit und sage das sobald das Auto in Bewegung ist das Gewicht total egal ist.


 
Annähernd, ausser für's Beschleunigen.


----------



## SaPass (20. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Interessant ist natürlich auch wie hoch die Kinetische Engerie ist, die  ein Fahrzeug z.B. bei 100km/h hat denn das ist ja die Energie
> die erhalten bleiben muss um nicht langsamer zu werden.
> 
> Wk = (m * v²) /2
> ...


 Also ich würde es anders als du begründen.

Ich zitiere mal Newton:
_„Ein Körper verharrt im Zustand der Ruhe oder der gleichförmigen Translation, sofern er nicht durch einwirkende Kräfte zur Änderung seines Zustands gezwungen wird.“_
„_Kräfte treten immer paarweise auf. Übt ein Körper A auf einen anderen Körper B eine Kraft aus (_actio_), so wirkt eine gleich große, aber entgegen gerichtete Kraft von Körper B auf Körper A (_reactio_)._“

Das heißt: Du musst die Gegenkräfte betrachten, die entsprechen dann der Leistung, die der Motor bei dieser Geschwindigkeit bringen muss.
Die erforderliche Antriebsleistung steigt mit der 3. Potenz der Geschwindigkeit. Und beim Luftwiederstand spielt das Gewicht keine Rolle, sondern cw-Wert und Stirnfläche.

Beim Beschleunigen spielt das Gewicht eine Rolle.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nun nicht vertan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich zu Hause und möchte euch ein paar Bilder von meinem Wagen auch nicht Vorenthalten.
> Es handelt sich zwar um ein Sommerauto, das aber dennoch Tag für Tag im Einsatz ist und das am We
> zum Teil 250km bis 300km fährt, dazu Werktags noch zur Arbeit...somit hat er natürlich auch gebrauchsspuren.
> Aber TÜV dieses Jahr neu bekommen  (nach insgesamt 3 Anläufen, 3 Geräuschmessungen und insgesamt 2,5 Stunden
> auf der Bühne beim Tüv) (Der zweite Anlauf scheiterte wegen einem falschen Gutachten  )



Sehr schickes Auto, ich finde die Digitalanzeige gut, mal was anderes. 
Hast du auch noch Bilder vom Motorraum und Innenraum?


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Auto, ich finde die Digitalanzeige gut, mal was anderes.




Find ich auch. Ich dachte erst, des is de Knight Rider!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich guck mal eben nach Bilder vom Innenraum bzw Motorraum wobei das nichts besonderes ist. Ganz aktuell werden die Bilder vermutlich nicht sein aber we will see was ich finde.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

So habe welche der goldene B-Manta war der Vorgänger meines Cabrios (also in meinem Besitz) Im nachhinein dumm, dass ich den Verkauft habe.
Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
Die Fotos (sofern klappt) werde ich iwie chronologisch anordnen. Ganz aktuelle Bilder habe ich hier aber jetzt grade nicht.
Aktuell sind die roten Sitze drinnen und das eine Innenraumfoto war wie man unschwer erkennen kann beim Umbau des Amaturenbrettes  
So sieht der Wagen natürlich nicht mehr aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

Im Motorraum ist ja noch Platz für den Turbo des Calibra.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja ist ja auch der Gleiche Rumpf vom Motor her  aber mit dem 16V war die Eintragung schon problematisch, weil es den so ja nie Serienmäßig gegeben hat.
Begründung (die ich kenne): Das Verdeck ist nur bis 195km/h zugelassen.
Aber ich habe schon Kadetten mit den C20Let Motor (Cali Turbo) gesehen.
Das wäre ja noch ein Traum aber auch so ist der Wagen schon bei Highspeed unsagbar laut.
Reden ist da nicht mehr viel.
Gibt auch den Kadett mit 2,5L V6  aber der soll ziemlich Kopflastig zu fahren sein.
Selber bin ich den aber nie gefahren.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Oktober 2011)

> Das Verdeck ist nur bis 195km/h zugelassen.


 und wen du schneller fahren möchtest dan must du das verdeck öffnen ?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich zwar schon gemacht ist aber nicht zu empfehlen 
Wobei mit offenen Verdeck läuft der Hobel 10km/H weniger Vmax (alles lt. Tacho)
da erkennt man dann den Luftwiderstand.
Aber zu deiner vllt fast ernsten Frage 
195km/H ist der Grund warum es den 16V nie im Kadett Cabrio gegeben hat.
Der Normale GSI mit 2L8V (welchen es wiederum gab) lief nämlich nicht über 195km/h im Cabrio.
Ich meine der war mit grade 195km/h eingetragen. Iwo müsste ich noch einen
Fahrzeugbrief von meinem alten GSI Cabrio haben aber in welchen Karton der Verpackt ist
müsste ich raten.
Else Kadett-Forum.de | Startseite


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Vmax ist eh nicht gerade DAS Ziel beim Cabrio. Man hätte ja auch einfach bei 195 abriegeln können, trotz mehr Leistung. 
Von unseren drei Frischluftkutschen der Familie ist jedenfalls noch keine jemals Vmax gefahren.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Oder man baut einfach den Motor vom Werk gar nicht erst ein.
Hat den Vorteil das man das Fahrzeug nicht testen muss.
Sparrt einiges bei der Homologation.
Weil anfangs hatte der 8V hinten nur Trommelbremsen.
Er später wurde der auf Scheibe umgerüstet. Der 16V hat
aber immer schon Scheibe gehabt. Dazu gibt es noch einige andere
Bauliche Veränderungen für den 16v (Quertraverse, B-Säule, Stabis um nur 
ein paar zu nennen) Dieser Komplette Umbau in der Serie hätte natürlich auch
mehr Aufwand bedeutet bezüglich Lagerplatz usw, da das Cabrio ja bei Bertone
gebaut worden ist. Ich denke da spielen finanzielle und logistische Hintergründe eine
Rolle, sofern man hätte Abriegeln wollen.

Edit Ich bin schon etliche male mit den Cab über 200 gefahren. Und wenn man nur mal so überlegt.
Wenn ich 180km/h fahre (sofern der Motor das schafft (bei Gegenwind) z.B. Bergab) und man dann 
noch Gegenwind z.B. 40km/h hat. Hätte man ja über das Dach eine Windgeschwindigkeit von über 200km/h anliegen.
Das hält das Dach ja gewiss auch aus. Reserven müssen ja vorhanden sein.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Da wird dann wohl der Rest mehr gestört haben als das Dach.
Beim Dach von meinem Dad bekommt man bei 150 schon Angst dass es weg fliegt, der Wagen macht theoretisch aber 255. Da wundert mich die Beschränkung beim Opel ein paar Jahre später eh.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Was ist es denn für ein Fahrzeug von dem du sprichst?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Ein Mondial QV 3.2 .


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Das kann man ja nu auch nicht unbedingt mit einem Kadett vergleichen  findest du nicht auch.
Vermutlich kostet bei dem das Verdeck mehr als der ganze Kadett


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Da kennst du das Verdeck aber nicht  . Ohne einen netten Mustermacher wären die zwei Befestigungshaken garnicht mehr Einsatzfähig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von unseren drei Frischluftkutschen der Familie ist jedenfalls noch keine jemals Vmax gefahren.


 
Also bei meinem TTchen gehen die eingetragenen 242 km/h ganz locker sowohl mit offenem als auch relativ leise (Akkustikverdeck) geschlossen. Insofern rufe ich die schon von Zeit zu Zeit mal ab.


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Oktober 2011)

240 sind für heutige verhältniss nichts besonderes mehr  Das schafft auch n einigermasen gut motorisierter Diesel, auch wenn ich n Diesel nicht unter so ner drehzahl quälen möchte. Allerdings machen geschwindigkeiten über 200kmh meiner meinung nach auf normalen deutschen autobahnen keinen sinn, da der faktor zwischen zeitersparniss und verbrauch deutlich schlechter wird  Aber für ne kurze zeit isses sicher toll, in nem auto isses ja auch recht gemütlich. Auf nem mopped ist alles über 200kmh schon sehr grenzwertig, vor allem wenn der windschutz recht spärlich ausfällt^^ 
Wie laut ist dein TT denn bei so über 200 sachen? Wird es schon störend, oder könntest du auch mal ne stunde unter der geräuschkulisse fahren?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Beim Mondial mangelt es an absolutes Vertrauen in die alte Technik und eben am Gehörschutz.

Bei den anderen beiden am angemessenen Fahrwerk. BMW wie Volvo sind zwar nicht laut aber(vorallem ersterer dank Schub von hinten und schwerem Dieselmotor) einfach nicht mehr angenehm zu kontrollieren über 200.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

242 das sind Werte davon kann ich mein Wägelchen nur träumen, leider (aber reden wäre da eh nichts mehr)


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Ja ist ja auch der Gleiche Rumpf vom Motor her  aber mit dem 16V war die Eintragung schon problematisch, weil es den so ja nie Serienmäßig gegeben hat.
> Begründung (die ich kenne): Das Verdeck ist nur bis 195km/h zugelassen.
> Aber ich habe schon Kadetten mit den C20Let Motor (Cali Turbo) gesehen.
> Das wäre ja noch ein Traum aber auch so ist der Wagen schon bei Highspeed unsagbar laut.
> ...



Du kannst ja mal einen Extrem Umbau vornehmen: 
http://www.classicdriver.com/de/fin...licked=false&bshowstock=Falsch&lCarID=1764713



Olstyle schrieb:


> Vmax ist eh nicht gerade DAS Ziel beim Cabrio. Man hätte ja auch einfach bei 195 abriegeln können, trotz mehr Leistung.
> Von unseren drei Frischluftkutschen der Familie ist jedenfalls noch keine jemals Vmax gefahren.



Ich hab letztes Wochenende ein Camaro Cabrio gefahren, das war schon sehr geil, laut wurde es nie, aber ich bin auch nicht wirklich schnell gefahren.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Dein Umbau ist eigentlich nur eine Corvette mit Kadettkleid.
Ich bin mir sicher das selbst der Radstand von einer Corvette übernommen wurde.
Dieser ist sogar kürzer als der vom Kadett.
Ansonsten gab es früher ja noch das Boost Beast von EDS. Der ist damals in Oschersleben gefahren.
Schon gewaltig was man mit Zeit und Kohle alles entwickeln kann...


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2011)

Alles ab 160km/h wird bei mir offen unschön. Der Wind sammelt sich an der Heckscheibe und man merkt wie das Heck anfängt unruhig zu werden. Als ich noch jung war hab ich das öfters getestet auch bei 200km/h, heute fahre ich offenen nur noch 120 bis 140 aber dafür schön über die kurvigen Landstraßen  Achso... heute festgestellt das der Motor im Winterauto ein Lagerschaden bekommt, muss wohl ein Turbo Motor rein


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

Im Winter kann ich auf ein wenig Leistung verzichten. Winter ist die Zeit zum Cruisen, sofern das Wetter mit macht.
Außer man hat im März schon 24°C dann müsste man am besten das Cabrio wieder anmelden. Habe überlegt ob ich diesen
Winter ein Kadett Cabrio nehme oder halt den Omega,...


----------



## Riverna (21. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage stellt sich für mich nicht, mein Sommerauto ist viel zu tief für den Schnee. Ausserdem passen keine Winterreifen aufs Fahrzeug, so komme ich also gar nicht auf blöde Ideen 
546 Kilometer mit 40.47L macht 7.41L Durchschnittsverbrauch. Für ein knapp 16 Jahre alten japaner mit 2L und 160PS eigentlich kein schlechter Wert würde ich meinen


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch ein respektabler Wert, ich könnte jetzt ja sagen das die Autos früher leichter gewesen sind  aber das Thema hatten wir ja nu zur genüge


----------



## Riverna (21. Oktober 2011)

Nope, der Wagen war vollgeladen mit einer zweiten Person, mit und Zeug auf der Rückbank. Der Hobel hat sicherlich so 1450 Kilo auf die Waage gebracht, am niedrigen Gewicht lag es nicht. Bin halt relativ human gefahren wegen dem angehenden Lagerschaden. Selber Schuld wer so fährt: 

Nissan Sunny GTI vs. Nissan 100NX GTI - YouTube

Der rote 100NX ist nicht meiner, sondern von einem Bekannten.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Die armen Motoren, die waren doch sicherlich noch kalt 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass dort auch kein Reh hätte kommen dürfen.
Oder habt ihr mit Rehe keine Probleme?

(Meinte allein schon mit den kalten Motor als Sie dort auf die Straße gefahren sind.
Den Soundcheck im stehen hatte ich bis zum Eintrag gar nicht gesehen. Vllt waren 
die Motoren dort ja warm aber dafür wäre mir mein Wagen auf jeden zu schade)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv4i26gN1jk
Da bin ich zwar nicht bei und auch nicht mein Wagen aber Autos gibt es auch dort


----------



## Riverna (21. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich waren die Motoren warm gefahren, ich baller doch net im Begrenzer rum wenn der Motor noch kalt ist. 
Nee war für Rehe noch viel zu hell, es sieht nur auf der Kamera so dunkel aus. Wirkt viel dunkler als es wirklich ist, vorallem kommt bei dem Lärm kein Reh aus dem Busch raus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wie laut ist dein TT denn bei so über 200 sachen? Wird es schon störend, oder könntest du auch mal ne stunde unter der geräuschkulisse fahren?


 
Geschlossen könnte man theoretisch stundenlang so fahren, ist eigentlich erträglich. Offen wird es trotz Windschott ein wenig stürmisch, bin aber dennoch mittlere Strecken offen gefahren.
Bei der Probefahrt im S5 war es ohne Windschott windstiller als im TT mit.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Alles ab 160km/h wird bei mir offen unschön. Der Wind sammelt sich an der Heckscheibe und man merkt wie das Heck anfängt unruhig zu werden. Als ich noch jung war hab ich das öfters getestet auch bei 200km/h, heute fahre ich offenen nur noch 120 bis 140 aber dafür schön über die kurvigen Landstraßen  Achso... heute festgestellt das der Motor im Winterauto ein Lagerschaden bekommt, muss wohl ein Turbo Motor rein


Sowas hat ein anständiges Auto ja im offenen Zustand auch nicht  .

@IT: Kommt mir bekannt vor. Die zusätzliche Sitzreihe macht sich schon bemerkbar. Mein S-KA hatte ein fest eingebautes Windschott(Plexiglaseinsatz zwischen den Überrollbügeln) und trotzdem mehr Sturm als der Volvo ohne Windschott. Deswegen hab ich bei dem auch noch nie das Windschott drin gehabt.


----------



## Riverna (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss zugeben das mit Carbio fahren nicht soviel Spaß macht wie Targa fahren. Hatte bis vor kurzen einen Ford Mercury Capri, so richtig geil fand ich es nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich bei dem auch noch nie das Windschott drin gehabt.


 
Hatt eich beim S5 auch nicht anders vor. Das Windschott ist zwar im Lieferumfang enthalte aber ich kauf mir nicht für teuer Geld einen Viersitzer um dann 2 Sitze wieder tot zu machen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also ich muss zugeben das mit Carbio fahren nicht soviel Spaß macht wie Targa fahren. Hatte bis vor kurzen einen Ford Mercury Capri, so richtig geil fand ich es nicht.



Nenn mir einen echten Vorteil von einem Targa.


----------



## Riverna (21. Oktober 2011)

Weniger Windgeräusche, steifere Karosserie, weniger Windzug im Rücken. Um die mir wichtigen Dinge zu nennen, abgesehen davon das mir Targa auch optisch mehr gefällt.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube ob Targa oder Cabrio ist in erster linie Geschmackssache. Wobei ein Targa vom Design her ansprechend sein kann.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weniger Windgeräusche,


Wenn es unbedingt sein muss gibt es Windschott, ist aber sowieso sehr Fahrzeug abhängig.


> steifere Karosserie,


Rein Fahrzeug abhängig. Man kann auch einen sich verwindenden Targa und ein bretthartes Cabrio bauen.


> weniger Windzug im Rücken.


Siehe Windgeräusche.


> Um die mir wichtigen Dinge zu nennen, abgesehen davon das mir Targa auch optisch mehr gefällt.


 Gegen Geschmack gibt es natürlich kein Argument

Unser letzter "Targa" war jedenfalls eher hässlich  .


----------



## Riverna (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann natürlich nur von Autos berichten die ich gefahren bin, das neuere Cabrios eventuell genau so oder steifer sind als Targafahrzeuge kann natürlich sein. Da ich mich aber in erster Linie für Fahrzeuge bis 2000 interessere bezieht sich mein Wissen und meine Erfahrung auch eher auf diese.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da ich mich aber in erster Linie für Fahrzeuge bis 2000 interessere bezieht sich mein Wissen und meine Erfahrung auch eher auf diese.


 
Was ist denn an Fahrzeugen vor BJ 2000 besser als danach  ?


----------



## JC88 (22. Oktober 2011)

Weniger Elektronik


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Weniger Elektronik


 
Ich fragte nach dem Vorteil  .


----------



## >ExX< (22. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fragte nach dem Vorteil  .


 
wie gesagt, weniger Elektronik 

wenn irgendwas an einem Auto ist, wird es ja als aller erstes mal einfach  an den Computer angesteckt, und dann gibts wieder irgendwelche Trottel die den Fehlerspeicher mal wieder nicht löschen 
sowas nervt


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> wenn irgendwas an einem Auto ist, wird es ja als aller erstes mal einfach  an den Computer angesteckt, und dann gibts wieder irgendwelche Trottel die den Fehlerspeicher mal wieder nicht löschen
> sowas nervt


 
Ich bin nur einmal in meinem Autofahrerleben liegen geblieben und das war wegen eines platten Reifens.
Insofern sehe ich die Elektronik im Fahrzeug ganz klar als Vorteil, denn als Nachteil. Selbst der platte Reifen wird mich in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr so sehr behindern können, da mein neuer Wagen auch den Reifendruck kontrolliert und so frühzeitig warnt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin nur einmal in meinem Autofahrerleben liegen geblieben und das war wegen eines platten Reifens.
> Insofern sehe ich die Elektronik im Fahrzeug ganz klar als Vorteil, denn als Nachteil. Selbst der platte Reifen wird mich in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr so sehr behindern können, da mein neuer Wagen auch den Reifendruck kontrolliert und so frühzeitig warnt.


 
Und sonst hattest du keine Probleme mit der Elektrik? Bspw. mit el. Fensterhebern? 

Also wir hatten jetzt 4 Jahre lang einen Q7 und da haben am Ende ein paar Dinge nur noch sporadisch funktioniert. Auf der Beifahrerseite ging der Fensterheber mal und mal wieder nicht auf bzw. zu. Wenn es unter -10°C Außentemperatur hatte, hat die Luftfederung gestreikt. Und wenn es im Sommer sehr heiß war, ging der elektrische Antrieb für den Kofferraum nicht mehr richtig. 

----

Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass ich gegen Autos mit viel Elektronik bin. Irgendwann gehen ja immer ein paar Sachen kaputt und müssen getauscht werden.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Vorteil an alten Autos sehe ich auch in weniger Elektronik / Schnick-schnack, weil
alles was nicht vorhanden ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen.
Einzig was für mich wirklich sinnvoll ist, ist eine Klimaanlage
(auch wenn mein Cabrio die nicht hat) auf alles andere kann ich aber auch gut Verzichten.
EFH, Airbag, elekt. Sitzverstellung, und natürlich die ganzen Hilfsdinger für dir Fahrt...
Lieber Oldschool. Leider hat mein Cab. Servolenkung


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Selbst der platte Reifen wird mich in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr so sehr behindern können, da mein neuer Wagen auch den Reifendruck kontrolliert und so frühzeitig warnt.


 was bringt dir dein tolles überwachungssystem, wenn du in nen nagel oder sonst etwas reinfährst dass n loch in den reifen macht, und der reifen innerhalb kurzer zeit platt ist? richtig, gar nix, oder bewirkt das tool dass dein wagen nach hause fliegt


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

Außer er hat Runflats


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Und sonst hattest du keine Probleme mit der Elektrik? Bspw. mit el. Fensterhebern?



Mit meinen Neuwagen nicht aber ich hatte vor 13 Jahren einen gebrauchten 5er BMW gekauft, welcher nachrüst-Fensterheber hatte. Um es kurz zu machen vor Gericht habe ich 2.000,- DM Schadensersatz erstritten. Und ich habe danach bis auf eine Ausnahme nur noch Neuwagen gekauft. Da weiß man was man bekommt.



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Der Vorteil an alten Autos sehe ich auch in weniger Elektronik / Schnick-schnack, weil
> alles was nicht vorhanden ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen.



Dieses Argument gefällt mir persönlich nicht besonders gut, denn nach der Logik darf man gar nichts kaufen, dann kann auch nichts kaputt gehen.



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> EFH, Airbag, elekt. Sitzverstellung, und natürlich die ganzen Hilfsdinger für dir Fahrt...
> Lieber Oldschool. Leider hat mein Cab. Servolenkung


 
EFH, Sitzverstellung, etc.. sind jetzt nicht gerade hoch elektronische Highlights. Aber ich persönlich will auf möglichst nichts verzichten. Mein neues Wägelchen, ist für mich auch das "hightechste" Auto bisher: Abstandsradar, aktives Spurhaltesystem, Müdigkeitserkennung, WLAN Hotspot, Google Earth Navigation, Doppelkupplungsgetriebe, ...........



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was bringt dir dein tolles überwachungssystem, wenn du in nen nagel oder sonst etwas reinfährst dass n loch in den reifen macht, und der reifen innerhalb kurzer zeit platt ist? richtig, gar nix, oder bewirkt das tool dass dein wagen nach hause fliegt


 
Natürlich nicht. Aber ich behaupte ja auch nicht das 100% aller theoretischen Eventualitäten abgedeckt sind. Aber der berüchtigte Nagel, welcher zu einem schleichenden Druckverlust führt wird eben erkannt. Ist doch super  .

Insofern kann ich mich dem in Foren und bei Gebrauchtwagen-"Fans" vorherschenden Elektronik-Hass nicht anschliessen. Da ich bisher dadurch nur profitiert habe, z.B. durch ABS, ESP, Sitzheizung, elektrische Servolenkung, Navigation, Soundsystem, Klimaautomatik, Fernlichtautomatik, Xenon Plus, elektrisches Verdeck (bis 50 km/h), usw........


----------



## >ExX< (22. Oktober 2011)

Durch die Elektronik sind Autos definitiv besser geworden
z.b. die Effizienz ist gestiegen (Common Rail), usw und sofort.

aber so sachen wie Sitzheizung sind total überflüssig meiner Meinung nach.
oder beheizte Außenspiegel, klar, man muss nicht kratzen, und das nervt definitiv, aber was wenn einer den Spiegel abfährt?
kostet sau viel


----------



## JC88 (22. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern kann ich mich dem in Foren und bei Gebrauchtwagen-"Fans" vorherschenden Elektronik-Hass nicht anschliessen. Da ich bisher dadurch nur profitiert habe, z.B. durch ABS, ESP, Sitzheizung, elektrische Servolenkung, Navigation, Soundsystem, Klimaautomatik, Fernlichtautomatik, Xenon Plus, elektrisches Verdeck (bis 50 km/h), usw........



Da ist halt die Ansicht und "Notwendigkeit" von Autos von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.
Ich persönlich finde das ein Auto Spass machen muss. Luxus ist es alleine schon das Auto zu tanken.
Und wenn ich in einem Auto sitze wo ich nichtmal mehr den Motor höre, bzw. die Geräuschkulisse überhaupt, dann machts einfach keinen Spass mehr. Ein Auto muss man spüren, fühlen und erleben. Für alles andere gibts Bus und Bahn.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> aber so sachen wie Sitzheizung sind total überflüssig meiner Meinung nach.
> oder beheizte Außenspiegel, klar, man muss nicht kratzen, und das nervt definitiv, aber was wenn einer den Spiegel abfährt?
> kostet sau viel


 
Ich wurde bisher noch von keinem Mitfahrer negativ zur Sitzheizung angesprochen, ganz im Gegenteil.
Das ein Auto unter "Genießergesichtspunkten" Geld kostet ist klar. Aber alles kostet in irgendeiner Form etwas. Und das Auto ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der schlechteste Weg sein erarbeitetes Geld wieder los zu werden.



JC88 schrieb:


> Da ist halt die Ansicht und "Notwendigkeit" von Autos von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.



Ein Auto ansich ist schon nicht notwendig, insofern erübrigt sich die Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von schönem Spielzeug. Ins Wohnzimmer stelle ich ja auch keine Bierbank, im Sinne von "Hauptsache eine Sitzgelegenheit".



JC88 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das ein Auto Spass machen muss. Luxus ist es alleine schon das Auto zu tanken.



Tanken empfinde ich jetzt nicht gerade als Luxus. Wer die Kohle hat sich ein Auto zu leisten, der sollte über die paar Flocken für den Sprit auch nicht weinen.



JC88 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich in einem Auto sitze wo ich nichtmal mehr den Motor höre, bzw. die Geräuschkulisse überhaupt, dann machts einfach keinen Spass mehr. Ein Auto muss man spüren, fühlen und erleben. Für alles andere gibts Bus und Bahn.


 
Wenn ein schöner Motor verbaut ist sollte man ihn auch hören können. Einer der Gründe wieso ich Cabrios bevorzuge.
Spüren, fühlen, erleben muss halt insofern im Rahmen bleiben, das jede Fahrt ein Genuß ist und man nicht nach 300 km aussteigt und reif für den Arzt ist. Zu Bus und Bahn sag ich lieber nichts, da fällt mir nichts positives zu ein...


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mal gelesen das die Sitzheizung für alle mänlichen Personnen schädlich sind.
Aber ob das stimm?


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen das die Sitzheizung für alle mänlichen Personnen schädlich sind.
> Aber ob das stimm?


 
Schädlich ist es nicht aber falls du zeugen möchtest solltest du unmittelbar zuvor nicht deine Eier brutzeln.
Es gibt ja den berühmten Tipp: "Den Hodensack in kaltes Wasser halten".


----------



## JC88 (22. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt schweifen wir aber ab hier 

@IT:
Das meinte ich mit den unterschiedlichen Gesichtspunkten. Ich als armer Mensch empfinde tanken als Luxus.


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2011)

Frauen stehen auf Sitzheizungen! Ohne Witze! Damit beeindruckt man mehr als mit PS und sonstigem Mist.  Warmer Hintern und Ladys heimfahren im Winter hat eigentlich jedes Mal zum Beischlaf geführt. Kein Plan warum. Scheint was mit Behaglichkeit zu tun zu haben. Seit ich verheiratet bin, hab ich zum Glück keine Sitzheizung mehr nötig.  Das ist so ein Opading. Mit 60 und Ischias kömmer drüber reden, aber ich bin jung und sowas kommt mir nicht ins Auto. Fast noch schlimmer ist nur so ein schwuler Nackenwärmer à la Airscarf.  So Zeugs fahren nur Halbtote!


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2011)

Sitzheizung ein Opading?
Wenn ich mal morgens um 6 oder 7 Uhr, gerade jetzt im Winter, unterwegs bin, freue ich mich wahnsinnig darüber, wenn ich ins eiskalte Auto steige, Lenkrad- und Sitzheizung anwerfen zu können.. während es nach ein paar Minuten um einen herum immer noch schei* kalt im Auto ist, ist des Lenkrad wohlig warm und der Sitz ebenso - möchte ich nicht mehr missen. 
Wer sowas "schwul" o.Ä. findet, hat es bloß noch nie über einen längeren Zeitraum ausprobieren können - wie war IT's Signatur nochmal so schön? Das Leben ist zu kurz, um es an Vorurteile zu verschwenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2011)

In meinem Augen ist sowas verweichlicht. Nebenbei hab ich Tiefgarage. Da is im Winter morgens um 6 nie kälter als 15 Grad plus. Aber selbst als Lampenparker wollte ich so ein Zeugs nicht. Ich will mein Auto hart, kalt und laut!  Immer!  Und ja, ein bissel "schwul" triffts schon recht genau, was ich über so Komfortzeugs denke.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich wurde bisher noch von keinem Mitfahrer negativ zur Sitzheizung angesprochen, ganz im Gegenteil.
> Das ein Auto unter "Genießergesichtspunkten" Geld kostet ist klar. Aber alles kostet in irgendeiner Form etwas. Und das Auto ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der schlechteste Weg sein erarbeitetes Geld wieder los zu werden.


Is ja auch klar dass es ein nettes Feature ist
aber dem Mitfahrer ist immer angenehm, denn falls es kaputt ist, wird er es nicht zahlen müssen 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> In meinem Augen ist sowas verweichlicht.


 in dem Sinne schon, letzten Winter erst noch musste ich morgens mit der Mofa zur Firma fahren, bei -20 Grad.
Wenn meine Eltern mich mit dem Auto bringen wollten hab ich bewusst nein gesagt, auch wenns 1000mal angenehmer gewesen wäre.
Was einen nicht umbringt macht einen nur härter, und bei -20 Grad ohne lange Unterhose zu fahren, flasht einen schon ganz schön 
immer schön Schnee an den Knöcheln gehabt, so wie man es doch mag


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2011)

Junge, des is ne super Einstellung!   B-)


----------



## >ExX< (23. Oktober 2011)

danke 

bisher hab eine Sitzheizung erst 1 mal ausprobiert, irgendwie war das voll komisch


----------



## AeroX (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich liebe meine sitzheizung  
Im winter aufjedenfall sehr geiles feature ;D


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Oktober 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Opading. Mit 60 und Ischias kömmer drüber reden, aber ich bin jung und sowas kommt mir nicht ins Auto. Fast noch schlimmer ist nur so ein schwuler Nackenwärmer à la Airscarf.


 
Naja, die Frage ob oder ob nicht stellt sich bei einer Sitzheizung nicht, da sie bei Leder sowieso dazu gebucht werden muss. Und ein schönes Auto ohne Leder ist ohnehin undenkbar.

Aber beim Nackenföhn sehe ich es genauso, sowas kommt mir für Geld nicht ins Auto. Da ich es sowieso nie benutzen würde.


----------



## Riverna (23. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Fahrzeugen vor BJ 2000 besser als danach  ?


 
Vor einigen Jahren konnte man noch zwischen den Autos unterscheiden, man sah optisch einen Unterschied. Nimm doch mal Audi als Beispiel, da sieht jeder Karre gleich aus. Von vorne sieht man kaum ein Unterschied ob es ein A3 ist oder ein A8. "Damals" gab es noch Ecken und Kanten am Fahrzeug und sind so rungelutsche Einheitskisten wie sie heute zu haufen auf der Straße rumfahren. BMW, Audi, VW... sieht doch alles gleich aus. Imd das zu einem schönen Auto Leder dazu gehört halte ich für ein Gerücht, ich würde mir sogar gegen Aufpreis Alcantara bestellen wenn ich dafür kein Leder nehmen muss. Lieber ordinäre Stoffsitze als Leder...


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Oktober 2011)

Oh endlich mal jemand mit ner gesunden einstellung  

Errinert mich daran das ich auch schonmal ne diskussion hier hatte, weil ich alte Autos ohne schnickschnack und helferlein besser fand als neuartige kisten. 

Da lob ich mir meinen E30


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde älteren auch schöner. Heute sehen alles sehr änliche aus.


----------



## STSLeon (23. Oktober 2011)

Ihr klingt wie mein 60 jähriger Schwiegervater in Spe. Früher war alles besser, da war das noch Fahren und man konnte selber an den Autos basteln bla...bla...bla. 

Wenn ich schon weitere Strecken fahre, dann will ich auch den Komfort. Die Sitzheizung im Winter, im Sommer die Klimaanlage. Könnte es mir auch gar nicht erlauben in der Firmenzentrale oder beim Zulieferer zu erscheinen und verschwitzt oder fertig von der Fahrt zu sein. Ich mag die elektronischen Helfer. 

Für alles andere hab ich mein Motorrad in der Garage.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren konnte man noch zwischen den Autos unterscheiden, man sah optisch einen Unterschied. Nimm doch mal Audi als Beispiel, da sieht jeder Karre gleich aus. Von vorne sieht man kaum ein Unterschied ob es ein A3 ist oder ein A8. "Damals" gab es noch Ecken und Kanten am Fahrzeug und sind so rungelutsche Einheitskisten wie sie heute zu haufen auf der Straße rumfahren. BMW, Audi, VW... sieht doch alles gleich aus. Imd das zu einem schönen Auto Leder dazu gehört halte ich für ein Gerücht, ich würde mir sogar gegen Aufpreis Alcantara bestellen wenn ich dafür kein Leder nehmen muss. Lieber ordinäre Stoffsitze als Leder...


 
Dieses "Killerargument" habe ich seit je her gefressen. Zu keiner Zeit gab es mehr Auswahl als heute, der blöde Spruch das alle Autos gleich aussähen ist falscher als falsch. Familiengesichter gab es schon immer. Schau dir einen E30, E34, E32 an, sehr ähnlich. Oder Audi 80, 100, 200 die sehen sich auch brutal ähnlich. Bei Mercedes nicht anders, ein W124 und ein 190er sind auch für viele kaum zu unterscheiden. So könnte man jetzt ewig weitermachen.

Ob man jetzt Leder mag oder nicht ist eine Sache, dass es sich bei hochpreisigen Fahrzeugen durchgesetzt hat ist kaum abzustreiten.
Ich persönlich habe mich diesesmal auch für eine Kombination aus Leder und Alcantara entschieden obwohl ich weiß das Alcantara im Zeitraffer altert. Aber da ich mir glücklicherweise von Zeit zu Zeit ein neues Auto leisten kann, ist es OK.


----------



## Riverna (23. Oktober 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ihr klingt wie mein 60 jähriger Schwiegervater in Spe. Früher war alles besser, da war das noch Fahren und man konnte selber an den Autos basteln bla...bla...bla.
> 
> Wenn ich schon weitere Strecken fahre, dann will ich auch den Komfort. Die Sitzheizung im Winter, im Sommer die Klimaanlage. Könnte es mir auch gar nicht erlauben in der Firmenzentrale oder beim Zulieferer zu erscheinen und verschwitzt oder fertig von der Fahrt zu sein. Ich mag die elektronischen Helfer.
> 
> Für alles andere hab ich mein Motorrad in der Garage.



Also selbst wenn ich mal ein Auto ohne Servolenkung, Sitzheizung und Klimaanlage gefahren bin, steige ich in der Regel selten verschwitzt oder fertig aus. Abgesehen davon hat mein Alltagsauto (BJ 95) Klimaanlage und Sitzheizung. Klimaanlage hab ich noch nie benutzt und die Sitzheizung einmal letztes Jahr um zu testen wie es sich anfühlt. Für eine Sitzheizung und Klimaanlage brauche ich kein neueres Auto, das gibt es auch in den Anno 1990 Fahrzeugen schon. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dieses "Killerargument" habe ich seit je her gefressen. Zu keiner Zeit gab es mehr Auswahl als heute, der blöde Spruch das alle Autos gleich aussähen ist falscher als falsch. Familiengesichter gab es schon immer. Schau dir einen E30, E34, E32 an, sehr ähnlich. Oder Audi 80, 100, 200 die sehen sich auch brutal ähnlich. Bei Mercedes nicht anders, ein W124 und ein 190er sind auch für viele kaum zu unterscheiden. So könnte man jetzt ewig weitermachen.
> 
> Ob man jetzt Leder mag oder nicht ist eine Sache, dass es sich bei hochpreisigen Fahrzeugen durchgesetzt hat ist kaum abzustreiten.
> Ich persönlich habe mich diesesmal auch für eine Kombination aus Leder und Alcantara entschieden obwohl ich weiß das Alcantara im Zeitraffer altert. Aber da ich mir glücklicherweise von Zeit zu Zeit ein neues Auto leisten kann, ist es OK.



Du hast deinen Geschmack und ich meinen, man kann sich nicht in jedem Punkt einigen. Mir gefällt das Design von älteren Autos einfach besser, ich bin auch nicht total aufgeschmissen wenn ich eben kein ESP, Parkdistance Kontrolle und Säckchenwärmer im Auto habe. Ich sehe mein Auto(s) aber auch nicht unbedingt als Fortbewegungsmittel sondern eher als Spaßbringer. Mir ist es wichtig das ich Spaß habe beim Auto fahren und mit gefällt das ungefilterte Fahren einfach besser. 

Geschmacker sind verschieden und das ist gut so


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also selbst wenn ich mal ein Auto ohne Servolenkung, Sitzheizung und Klimaanlage gefahren bin, steige ich in der Regel selten verschwitzt oder fertig aus.



Ich bin die ersten 18 Führerscheinmonate einen BMW 318i BJ '89 gefahren, der hatte nichts (nur Fensterheber).
Aber der hat mir nicht wirklich mehr Spaß bereitet als mein erster Neuwagen, der konnte einfach alles besser. Vor allem bei der Klimatisierung und auf der Bremse lagen Welten dazwischen. Vom Verhältniss Verbrauch -> Motorleistung -> Fahrleistung möchte ich lieber gar nicht erst anfangen. Ist irgendwie schon komisch das man mit ungefähr der gleichen Spritmenge 113 PS aus einem Vierzylinder oder 165 PS aus einem V6 holen kann. Wer besser am Gas gehongen hat dürfte wohl relativ klar sein.



Riverna schrieb:


> Du hast deinen Geschmack und ich meinen, man kann sich nicht in jedem Punkt einigen. Mir gefällt das Design von älteren Autos einfach besser,



Geschmack ist eine Sache, glatte Lügen eine Andere.



Riverna schrieb:


> ich bin auch nicht total aufgeschmissen wenn ich eben kein ESP, Parkdistance Kontrolle und Säckchenwärmer im Auto habe.



Ich auch nicht, wie geschrieben ich musste als Fahranfänger auch ohne alles auskommen.
Aber wo wir schon bei abwertenden Kommentaren für die Vorlieben des Anderen sind. Alte Autos implizieren bei mir eher finanzielle unzulänglichkeit, denn sonst irgendeine positive Eigenschaft.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich sehe mein Auto(s) aber auch nicht unbedingt als Fortbewegungsmittel sondern eher als Spaßbringer.



Sehe ich absolut genauso. Nur als Technikfan beeindruckt mich ein ausgereiftes Auto aus der Gegenwart mehr, als ein runtergeschrubter Altagswagen aus der Vergangenheit.



Riverna schrieb:


> Mir ist es wichtig das ich Spaß habe beim Auto fahren und mit gefällt das ungefilterte Fahren einfach besser.



Wenn wir hier über echte Klassiker sprechen würden, dann könnte ich dir beipflichten. Aber ungefiltertes Fahren entspricht eher Fahrzeugen aus der automobilen Gründerzeit und nicht irgendwelchen Massenprodukten der letzten 50 Jahre.

Eins noch zum "ungefilterten Fahren", da fallen nämlich alle Limousinen hinten runter. Nur offen fahren hat was ungefiltertes. Alles andere ist Mittel zum Zweck oder anders gesagt laangweilig!



Riverna schrieb:


> Geschmacker sind verschieden und das ist gut so


 
Auch hier sehe ich es genauso wie du. Wäre ja grauenhaft wenn wir alle das Gleiche schön finden würden.


----------



## Riverna (23. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Geschmack ist eine Sache, glatte Lügen eine Andere.


 
Man sollte andere Meinungen akzeptieren und sie nicht als Lüge hinstellen, ich finde das schon ein wenig daneben.  Mir gefallen Autos aus den 90ern einfach besser, rein von der Optik sprechen sie mich einfach mehr an. Akzeptiere diese Aussage oder lass sie, aber stell mich nicht als Lügner hin nur weil du eine andere Auffassung hast. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, wie geschrieben ich musste als Fahranfänger auch ohne alles auskommen.
> Aber  wo wir schon bei abwertenden Kommentaren für die Vorlieben des Anderen  sind. Alte Autos implizieren bei mir eher finanzielle unzulänglichkeit,  denn sonst irgendeine positive Eigenschaft.


 
Abgesehen davon das ich mein Hintern drauf verwette das meine alten  Autos beide im Unterhalt eine ganze Menge mehr kosten als dein Audi sehe  ich das hier ganz anders. Jedoch habe ich nach dieser Aussage den  Eindruck du bist jemand der sich über sein Auto profiliert. Ansonstens  wären dir wäre es dir reichlich egal ob ein altes Auto "arm" wirkt oder  nicht. Aber wie gesagt... von meinen Unterhaltskosten könnte ich zwei  von deinen Audis unterhalten.


----------



## JC88 (23. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jedoch habe ich nach dieser Aussage den  Eindruck du bist jemand der sich über sein Auto profiliert. Ansonstens  wären dir wäre es dir reichlich egal ob ein altes Auto "arm" wirkt oder  nicht. Aber wie gesagt... von meinen Unterhaltskosten könnte ich zwei  von deinen Audis unterhalten.



Den Eindruck habe ich schon sehr sehr lange. Schade das es immer noch manche Menschen gibt die das Bedürfnis haben anderen ihre Überlegenheit mit dem Geldbeutel oder dem Kontostand beweisen zu müssen...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema alte Autos bin ich gerade über einen passenden Artikel gestolpert(englisch):
May on motoring DIY - BBC Top Gear


> But I'm getting slightly bored with old giffers saying things like: "Well, of course, in my day, when your car went wrong, you knew how to fix it yourself." What they forget is that in their day, the car went wrong every 15 minutes.
> -
> _Aber Opas die immer erzählen "Zu meiner Zeit war es noch so dass man wusste wie man sein Auto repariert wenn es liegen bleibt." gehen mir auf die Nerven.
> Was sie vergessen ist, dass die Autos damals ja auch alle 15 Minuten liegen blieben. _


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Man sollte andere Meinungen akzeptieren und sie nicht als Lüge hinstellen, ich finde das schon ein wenig daneben.  Mir gefallen Autos aus den 90ern einfach besser, rein von der Optik sprechen sie mich einfach mehr an. Akzeptiere diese Aussage oder lass sie, aber stell mich nicht als Lügner hin nur weil du eine andere Auffassung hast.



Die Lüge ist die Behauptung, dass alle neuen Autos gleich aussähen. Aber das ist defintiv falsch, da wir heutzutage die größte Modellvielfallt ever haben.

Das "Rennen" wer wertet wen wie ab. Hast du mit deinen Komentaren eröffnet. War nur meine Antwort darauf.

Aber wie gesagt, ich finde eine große Meinungsvielfalt sehr gut. So wie ich Dinge mag oder eben nicht mag, so kann es bei anderen wiederum vollkommen anders sein.



Riverna schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das ich mein Hintern drauf verwette das meine alten  Autos beide im Unterhalt eine ganze Menge mehr kosten als dein Audi sehe  ich das hier ganz anders. Jedoch habe ich nach dieser Aussage den  Eindruck du bist jemand der sich über sein Auto profiliert. Ansonstens  wären dir wäre es dir reichlich egal ob ein altes Auto "arm" wirkt oder  nicht. Aber wie gesagt... von meinen Unterhaltskosten könnte ich zwei  von deinen Audis unterhalten.


 
Ich bin mir sicher das mein Autobudget wesentlich größer als bei den meisten anderen hier ist. Aber wen juckt das? Vielleicht zahlst du doppelt so viel pro Jahr für deine Wagen wie ich für meine, dafür schaffe ich im Schnitt alle 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahre einen Neuwagen an. Das ist alles nur nicht billig.



JC88 schrieb:


> Den Eindruck habe ich schon sehr sehr lange. Schade das es immer noch manche Menschen gibt die das Bedürfnis haben anderen ihre Überlegenheit mit dem Geldbeutel oder dem Kontostand beweisen zu müssen...


 
Nö muss ich nicht. Aber da ich alle meine Anschaffungen durch mein selbst erarbeitetes Geld leiste, ist ein gewisser Stolz nicht abzustreiten.

Mein Interesse ist aber eher das Thema Auto, als das Thema Geld. Schliesslich schreibe ich viel über Autos und stelle auch gerne mal ein Bild online, aber ich werde wohl nie meine Kontoausszüge online stellen. Wäre mehr als langweilig. Da Geld nur Mittel zum Zweck ist.


----------



## Riverna (23. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das mein Autobudget wesentlich größer als bei den meisten anderen hier ist. Aber wen juckt das? Vielleicht zahlst du doppelt so viel pro Jahr für deine Wagen wie ich für meine, dafür schaffe ich im Schnitt alle 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahre einen Neuwagen an. Das ist alles nur nicht billig.


 
Das ist schön wenn du dir jedes Jahr ein neues Auto kaufst, wenigstens einer der die Wirtschaft ankurbelt. Dies hat aber mit den Unterhaltungskosten und dem angeblichen Vorurteil das nur arme Leute ein altes Auto fahren aber nicht viel zu tun. Den diese Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch... Wer arm ist kann sich ein altes Auto, mit schlechter Euronorm, hohen Ersatzteilpreisen, hohem Spritverbrauch (nach heutigen Maßstäben) doch gar nicht leisten. Aber im Grunde habe ich auf dieses Penisfechten keine Lust, wenn du der Meinung bist das ein neues Auto ein Statussymbol ist und du damit deinen "Reichtum" besser zur Schau stellen kannst als Leute mit einem alten Auto ist das doch ok, auch wenn ich das persönlich schon irgendwie... naja "komisch" finde wenn man sich selber so schlecht macht. Den mir persönlich ist es sowas von Latte ob die Leute nun denken das ich aus Geldmangel so eine alte Kiste fahre oder aus eigenem Interesse. Dafür interessiert mich die Meinung meiner Mitmenschen einfach viel zu wenig. 

Ich habe auch nicht dich oder dein Auto runtergemacht oder fühlst du dich angegriffen wenn ich der Meinung bin das aktuelle Autos Einheitsbrei ist? Oder welche Aussage von mir meinst du den sonst damit?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist schön wenn du dir jedes Jahr ein neues Auto kaufst, wenigstens einer der die Wirtschaft ankurbelt.



Ist doch super, haben wir alle was von.



Riverna schrieb:


> Dies hat aber mit den Unterhaltungskosten und dem angeblichen Vorurteil das nur arme Leute ein altes Auto fahren aber nicht viel zu tun. Den diese Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch... Wer arm ist kann sich ein altes Auto, mit schlechter Euronorm, hohen Ersatzteilpreisen, hohem Spritverbrauch (nach heutigen Maßstäben) doch gar nicht leisten.



Und was kostet der Spaß 5.000, 10.000, 15.000 Euro p.A., ist doch nichts im Vergleich zu einem Verrückten wie mir  ?



Riverna schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde habe ich auf dieses Penisfechten keine Lust,



Hmm komisch, dazu paßt deine Feststellung so gar nicht, dass du doppelt soviel raus haust wie ich eher nicht  .



Riverna schrieb:


> wenn du der Meinung bist das ein neues Auto ein Statussymbol ist und du damit deinen "Reichtum" besser zur Schau stellen kannst als Leute mit einem alten Auto ist das doch ok,



OK, offensichtlich hast du mich und mein handeln nicht im geringsten verstanden. Ich kaufe für mich, ich bin kein Schauspieler im Film der Anderen. Mir ist egal wer meine Art des Hobbys gut findet und wer nicht. Es soll MIR Spaß machen.



Riverna schrieb:


> auch wenn ich das persönlich schon irgendwie... naja "komisch" finde wenn man sich selber so schlecht macht.







Riverna schrieb:


> Den mir persönlich ist es sowas von Latte ob die Leute nun denken das ich aus Geldmangel so eine alte Kiste fahre oder aus eigenem Interesse. Dafür interessiert mich die Meinung meiner Mitmenschen einfach viel zu wenig.



Dito (bis auf die alte Karre).
Ich respektiere das Sammeln von Autos, die Pflege von Kulturgut und ich verachte Blender die aus vermeintlichem Youngtimertum ein älteres Fahrzeug fahren und dann mit peinlichstem MP3 Radio und ähnlich "Aufrüstmaßnahmen" sich als kleine Lichter outen. 
Ich will dich in keine dieser Schubladen einordnen, dass bleibt dir im Zweifelsfall selbst frei.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht dich oder dein Auto runtergemacht oder fühlst du dich angegriffen wenn ich der Meinung bin das aktuelle Autos Einheitsbrei ist? Oder welche Aussage von mir meinst du den sonst damit?


 
Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen. Aber diese abwertenden Kommentare bezgl. irgendwelcher Ausstattungsdetails sind irgendwie verräterisch. 
Die Einheitsbrei Geschichte ist faktisch Falsch.


----------



## Riverna (23. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und was kostet der Spaß 5.000, 10.000, 15.000 Euro p.A., ist doch nichts im Vergleich zu einem Verrückten wie mir  ?



Entweder willst du es nicht verstehen oder ... naja egal lassen wir es. Scheinbar möchtest du auch gar nicht verstehen was ich damit sagen will...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hmm komisch, dazu paßt deine Feststellung so gar nicht, dass du doppelt soviel raus haust wie ich eher nicht  .



Nö das passt schon sehr gut, denn ich urteile nicht über andere Leute nur weil sie ein neues oder altes Auto fahren. Desweiteren ist es mir auch total egal wieviel ich für ein Auto bezahle, da Geld für mich einen relativ kleinen Stellenwert hat. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> OK, offensichtlich hast du mich und mein handeln nicht im geringsten verstanden. Ich kaufe für mich, ich bin kein Schauspieler im Film der Anderen. Mir ist egal wer meine Art des Hobbys gut findet und wer nicht. Es soll MIR Spaß machen.



Ich habe dein handeln schon sehr gut verstanden, du stellst dich doch hier regelrecht zur Show mit deinem "Reichtum" das du es dir leisten kannst jedes Jahr das Auto zu wecheln. Desweiteren findest du das Auto ist ein Zeichen des Wohlstandes, dies war deine persönliche Aussage. Jetzt erkläre mir, was man an dieser Aussage nicht verstanden haben kann? Du hast es so deutlich geschrieben, dass man es gar nicht falsch verstehen kann. Wenn man schon so eine Oberflächliche Meinung hat, sollte man wenigstens dazu stehen und sich nicht am Ende versuchen raus zu reden. Oder soll ich die passende Textpassage extra nochmal für dich quoten? 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dito (bis auf die alte Karre).
> Ich respektiere das Sammeln von Autos, die Pflege von Kulturgut und ich verachte Blender die aus vermeintlichem Youngtimertum ein älteres Fahrzeug fahren und dann mit peinlichstem MP3 Radio und ähnlich "Aufrüstmaßnahmen" sich als kleine Lichter outen.
> Ich will dich in keine dieser Schubladen einordnen, dass bleibt dir im Zweifelsfall selbst frei.



Findest du es nicht ein wenig zu vermessen, beurteilen zu können wer ein "Blender" ist und wer nicht? Immerhin habe ich kein Avatar Bild von meinem Auto oder habe meinen PC in der Signatur stehen, wo wir wieder beim Thema sind das du dich scheinbar über deine Materiellenreichtümer profilieren willst/musst. Leben und leben lassen... du musst Leute wie mich nicht gut finden, aber respektiere das die Leute eben andere Wünsche haben als du. Ich persönlich würde den Audi verkaufen und aus Hanau wegziehen, den da würde ich persönlich für kein Geld der Welt freiwillig wohnen. Trotzdem urteile ich deswegen nicht über dich... solltest du bei anderen Leuten auch nicht tun. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen. Aber diese abwertenden Kommentare bezgl. irgendwelcher Ausstattungsdetails sind irgendwie verräterisch.
> Die Einheitsbrei Geschichte ist faktisch Falsch.



In diesem Satz entkräftest du dich gerade selber, dass du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst sieht jeder der diesen Absatz gelesen hat. Aber ich will auch keine weitere Diskussion mit dir darüber führen, dann halte mich ruhig für einen armen Schlucker weil ich kein neues Auto fahre... den damit kann ich sehr gut leben.


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2011)

OMFG. Nicht schon wieder solche Diskussionsstafetten. Das liest doch kein Mensch mehr. 

PS: und nie vergessen; "dont feed the troll"


----------



## 1821984 (23. Oktober 2011)

oh man.

Meine Meinung dazu:

Ich freu mich, dass ich in meinen neuen so sachen wie Bi-Xenon mit Kurvenlicht und Sitzheizung usw. hab. PDC vorn und hinten, Navi, und Reifendruckkontrolle machen den Alltag in der Stadt sehr viel angenehmer. Das hat zwar mit reinem Auto fahren nicht viel gemein aber es ist das Auto was jeden Tag ständig bewegt wird. Da ist entspanntes und ruhiges ankommen ein Heilleid Das der kleine Diesel knapp über 1000U/min. schon enormes Drehmoment hat, tut sein übriges im Stop and Go-Verkehr.

Der MX-5 war dagegen autofahren pur. Tief, laut und hart. 131PS auf 920kg sind fürs Kurvenräubern auch ok. Da ist schonmal der hintern rumgekommen. Aber ist halt nichts mehr für jeden Tag, jedenfalls nicht für mich. Und wenn hier jemand meint, dass Cabrios nicht so steif gebaut sind, wie Targas oder sonstwas, der sollte mal drüber nach denken, warum im Cabrio immer so viel Blech drin ist. Unterm MX-5 waren min. 3 Streben zur Versteifung eingebaut.
Hinter den Sitzen ist eine komplette Blechwand. 

Zu ITp: Ich kann es bischen Nachvollziehen. Wenn ich finanziel so gestellt wäre, würde ich nicht anders handeln. Andere fliegen dafür jedes Jahr 3mal in Urlaub. Auch sachen wie früher war alles besser ist einfach schrott. Die neue Technik kostet halt, wenns doch mal defekt ist. Ein Scheinwerfer mit Leuchtmittel liegt bei mir ganz locker im vierstelligen bereich, wo andere vielleicht 250€ für ausgeben müssen. Und nichts ist schlimmer, als wenn man ein Oberklasse-Auto haben will, dann aber auf Ausstattung verzichtet. Das spielt natürlcih keine Rolle, wenn man sich für EVO`s oder STi`s interessiert. Dann liegt der Wunsch woanders als entspannt anzukommen. 

Und das man seine Sachen auch ab und zu zur Schau stellen will ist wohl ganz normal. Jeder ist auf seine Art stolz wenn er sich was geleistet hat, egal ob Auto, Computer oder Haus, aber wenn man mal leichte anzeichen davon macht, was man sich gegönnt hat, weil man druaf hin gespart hat oder wie auch immer, heißt es gleich man will rumprollen.


----------



## Balomanja (24. Oktober 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> oh man.
> 
> Meine Meinung dazu:
> 
> ...




Ich sehe das sehr ähnlich! Sollte ich mir nochmal einen Neuwagen kaufen bzw. ein "besonderes" Auto würde ich dazu sicher auch ein Bild hochladen. Ob ich dafür als Proll abgestempelt werde wäre mir dann aber eigentlich egal.
Jeder hat seine eigenen Intressen. Ich kenne genug Leute die in großen Häusern wohnen aber "alte" Autos fahren bzw. eben anders herum -> Normale Wohnung aber ein gutes und neues Auto.
Ich kümmere mich nicht darum ob jemand mehr hat als ich, denn ich bin mit dem was ich habe völlig zufrieden! 
Es gibt ja genug Leute die beim Anblick eines Sportwagens (was weiß ich, sagen wir einem R8) anfangen den Besitzer einen Proll oder Bonzen zu nennen. Ich freue mich dann meistens eher in den Genuss kommen zu können so etwas rares und schönes sehen, sowie hören zu können. Ob der Besitzer nun 500.000€ oder 8 Mio. im Jahr macht ist mir dabei einfach mal EGAL! (Hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit sagen will). 

Und wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind, so ein bisschen Angeber steckt doch in jedem von uns !


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind, so ein bisschen Angeber steckt doch in jedem von uns !



True story -> Like!


----------



## JC88 (24. Oktober 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ich sehe das sehr ähnlich! Sollte ich mir nochmal einen Neuwagen kaufen bzw. ein "besonderes" Auto würde ich dazu sicher auch ein Bild hochladen. Ob ich dafür als Proll abgestempelt werde wäre mir dann aber eigentlich egal.
> Jeder hat seine eigenen Intressen. Ich kenne genug Leute die in großen Häusern wohnen aber "alte" Autos fahren bzw. eben anders herum -> Normale Wohnung aber ein gutes und neues Auto.
> Ich kümmere mich nicht darum ob jemand mehr hat als ich, denn ich bin mit dem was ich habe völlig zufrieden!
> Es gibt ja genug Leute die beim Anblick eines Sportwagens (was weiß ich, sagen wir einem R8) anfangen den Besitzer einen Proll oder Bonzen zu nennen. Ich freue mich dann meistens eher in den Genuss kommen zu können so etwas rares und schönes sehen, sowie hören zu können. Ob der Besitzer nun 500.000€ oder 8 Mio. im Jahr macht ist mir dabei einfach mal EGAL! (Hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit sagen will).
> ...



Schon Richtig. Aber es besteht ein gewaltiger unterschied darin sich so einen Wagen einfach nur für sich selbst zu holen und zufrieden damit zu sein. Oder andere damit abzuwerten, bzw. in Bezug auf diesen Hintergrund, abwertende Kommentare abgeben zu müssen.

Ganz ehrlich? Wenn jemand das wirklich ernst meint und sich so einen Wagen nur für sich selbst kauft ohne jegliche Anwandlungen von Angeberei zu hegen, dann soll ers einfach für sich behalten und damit zu frieden sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Wenn jemand das wirklich ernst meint und sich so einen Wagen nur für sich selbst kauft ohne jegliche Anwandlungen von Angeberei zu hegen, dann soll ers einfach für sich behalten und damit zu frieden sein.


 
Wenn jemand auch nur einen Funken Carakter hat, dann kann man sich an schönen Dingen anderer erfreuen. Man muss wirklich ein ganz kleines Licht sein um andere zum freuen in den Keller zu schicken.

Noch eine winzige Information am Rande, dies ist ein Forum in welchem es um materielle Dinge geht. In diesem Thread handelt es sich primär um Autos. Da kommt es unweigerlich vor das über Sachen/Autos gesprochen wird .


----------



## 1821984 (24. Oktober 2011)

@ ITp:

Du kennst doch das Problem! Weil du deine Meinung nunmal sehr krass darstellst, erntet das natürlich kein Lächeln bei den anderen. 

Meine Kumpels lach ich aber auch aus, wenn die sich irgend ein Schrott holen der Technisch weit weg von gut ist. Obs jetzt Autos oder Fernsehr sind ist ja egal. Aber hier sind nunmal Menschen, die einen sind wie du und in der Lage, sich jedes Jahr nen neuen zu kaufen, und die anderen sind froh, wenn der 10 Jahre alte Wagen durch den TÜV kommt (so wie bei mir grad, hab aber halt auch den anderen neueren). Da kommen so sprüche, die durch die Blume so klingen wie "ihr armen Schlucker" halt nicht gut an.


----------



## JC88 (24. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn jemand auch nur einen Funken Carakter hat, dann kann man sich an schönen Dingen anderer erfreuen. Man muss wirklich ein ganz kleines Licht sein um andere zum freuen in den Keller zu schicken.
> 
> Noch eine winzige Information am Rande, dies ist ein Forum in welchem es um materielle Dinge geht. In diesem Thread handelt es sich primär um Autos. Da kommt es unweigerlich vor das über Sachen/Autos gesprochen wird .


 
Fragt sich welches Licht hier kleiner ist wenns gleich Persönlich wird


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Oktober 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> @ ITp:
> 
> Du kennst doch das Problem! Weil du deine Meinung nunmal sehr krass darstellst, erntet das natürlich kein Lächeln bei den anderen.
> 
> Meine Kumpels lach ich aber auch aus, wenn die sich irgend ein Schrott holen der Technisch weit weg von gut ist. Obs jetzt Autos oder Fernsehr sind ist ja egal. Aber hier sind nunmal Menschen, die einen sind wie du und in der Lage, sich jedes Jahr nen neuen zu kaufen, und die anderen sind froh, wenn der 10 Jahre alte Wagen durch den TÜV kommt (so wie bei mir grad, hab aber halt auch den anderen neueren). Da kommen so sprüche, die durch die Blume so klingen wie "ihr armen Schlucker" halt nicht gut an.


 
Ich weiß das du recht hast. Aber manche "Doppelmoraler" nerven dennoch  .
Ist aber kein Problem, denn wofür gibt es sonst die Ignor-Funktion...


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Fragt sich welches Licht hier kleiner ist wenns gleich Persönlich wird


 
Absolute Zustimmung, egal soll er halt machen.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Oktober 2011)

leute kommt einfach wieder runter, respektiert die andere Meinung und gut ist.
habe echt kein Bock hier dass es geflame gibt, da gibts schon genug andere Threads

Ich denk mal wir ham das jetzt hier ausdiskutiert.

Mal so ne Frage: wer hat denn noch keine Winterreifen drauf?


----------



## Balomanja (25. Oktober 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> leute kommt einfach wieder runter, respektiert die andere Meinung und gut ist.
> habe echt kein Bock hier dass es geflame gibt, da gibts schon genug andere Threads
> 
> Ich denk mal wir ham das jetzt hier ausdiskutiert.
> ...



Ich habe meine, auch aus Faulheit heraus, seit mitte Oktober drauf. Hoffe auf Schnee diesen Winter.... macht einfach spaß (finde ich) bei solchen Bedingungen zu fahren.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2011)

Termin steht - nächste Woche kommen die Winterreifen drauf.
Zeitlich etwa so wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## JC88 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ist doch so die Faustregel. Von Oktober bis Ostern.

Meine sind auch seit letztem Wochenende drauf.
Den allgm. Wintercheck werde ich nächste Woche, bzw. die Woche danach machen.
Das heißt wechseln was gewechselt werden muss. Bei mir sinds die Spurstangenköpfe die ausgeschlagen sind, ein poröser Unterdruckschlauch macht mir sorgen. Dann vlt noch die Ventildeckelentlüftung mal vernünftig reinigen und halt so übliche sachen wie luft-, innenraum- und benzinfilter. Was halt so anfällt


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab meine seit anfang Oktober drauf... letztes Jahr


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir war es am Montag so weit. Ist irgendwie lustig mit den Asphaltschlitzern (235er rundum, statt mit 255ern im Sommer) zu fahren, da geht die Lenkung so leicht  .


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2011)

@IT
215er Sommer vs 195er Winter
Willste lieber die 195er fahren


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @IT
> 215er Sommer vs 195er Winter
> Willste lieber die 195er fahren


 
Ähhhh, nö  .
Bei mir ist irgendwie die Servounterstützung so stark eingestellt, das alles unter den normalen 255ern ist wie lenken auf einem Ölfilm  .


----------



## Falk (25. Oktober 2011)

Thema Winterreifen: auf dem Daihatsu Cuore sind schon welche drauf (die sind auch wirklich winzig), für den kommenden Golf V bin ich am schauen, 205/45 R17 H oder V, oder 225/40 R18 - ersteres ist das, was VW ab Werk als Winterreifen geliefert hat bei dem Wagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich würde die 18"er nehmen, da sie auf einem Ver Golf relativ hübsch wirken.
Im übrigen hätte ich für die nächste Saison noch einen passenden Satz 'übrig'  .


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2011)

Über VCDS müsstest du doch die Lenksensibilität einstellen lassen können.
Beim Ibiza gibts die Modi _Normal_ / _Sport und FR_ / _Cupra_
Vlt kannste deinen auf TT RS umstellen lassen


----------



## moe (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab meine noch nicht drauf, wird aber morgen oder übermorgen gemacht.
Den Rest vom Wintercheck hab ich schon durch, inklusive Gummis fetten.


----------



## Falk (25. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde die 18"er nehmen, da sie auf einem Ver Golf relativ hübsch wirken.
> Im übrigen hätte ich für die nächste Saison noch einen passenden Satz 'übrig'  .


 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gibt es aber keine 18" für den Golf, die sich mit Schneeketten kombinieren lassen - und um mal Skifahren zu fahren wäre die Möglichkeit, Ketten draufzuziehen, schon praktisch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Über *VCDS* müsstest du doch die Lenksensibilität einstellen lassen können.


 
Was ist den VCDS?



Falk schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, gibt es aber  keine 18" für den Golf, die sich mit Schneeketten kombinieren lassen -  und um mal Skifahren zu fahren wäre die Möglichkeit, Ketten  draufzuziehen, schon praktisch.



Hmm, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Felgen (welche unter anderem auch für den Golf zulässig sind) für Kette freigegeben sind. Schau ich später mal nach....


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2011)

Was heutzutage nich alles bei modernen Autos möglich ist. Laut google:



> VCDS ist eine PC Soft- & Hardware Erweiterung zur professionellen  Steuergerätediagnose an VW, Audi, Seat & Skoda Fahrzeugen.


Ein paar Klicks und das Auto lässt sich nach herzenslust konfigurieren (so verstehe ich das).


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Was heutzutage nich alles bei modernen Autos möglich ist. Laut google:
> 
> Ein paar Klicks und das Auto lässt sich nach herzenslust konfigurieren (so verstehe ich das).


 
Am original Zustand will ich lieber nichts verändern.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Oktober 2011)

also ich hab auf meinem Golf 195er im Winter, vorne Michelin und hinten Winterstar


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Am original Zustand will ich lieber nichts verändern.


 
Never touch a running system. Bei so einem Auto würde ich wohl auch nichts verändern, oder wenn es wirklich nervt von Spezialisten einstellen lassen.

@ *>ExX< *ist das deine Drift-Reifen-Kombination ? *
*


----------



## >ExX< (25. Oktober 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Never touch a running system. Bei so einem Auto würde ich wohl auch nichts verändern, oder wenn es wirklich nervt von Spezialisten einstellen lassen.
> 
> @ *>ExX< *ist das deine Drift-Reifen-Kombination ? *
> *


 natürlich 
die Michelin mit Grip nach vorne, und die anderen nach hinten damits schön rutscht 

ne kein Plan welche besser sind, hatte nur durch zufall vorne rechts Michelin draufgemacht, und dann musste der andere Michelin natürlich auch nach vorne


----------



## Neox (25. Oktober 2011)

Der A6 3 .0 TDI läuft mit 300 PS und 600NM gar nicht schlecht  Mach laune..
Gegen 535i gefahren (den neuen).. von 180 -220 beide gleichschnell.. aber 230 hat der BMW nichtmal mehr den Hauch eine Chance (dann schaltet der A6 endlich in den 7 Gang ) Ab da vergrößert sich der Abstand enorm.

Spitzenwert Tacho (war noch längst nicht alles.. mussten vom Gas, da irgendso ein Depp von der Mittelspur mit 110 auf die linke ziehen musste....) 278 km/h schätze ma 283 - 5 km/h sind maximum.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Oktober 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> *Der A6 3 .0 TDI läuft mit 300 PS und 600NM gar nicht schlecht  Mach laune..*
> Gegen 535i gefahren (den neuen).. von 180 -220 beide gleichschnell.. aber 230 hat der BMW nichtmal mehr den Hauch eine Chance (dann schaltet der A6 endlich in den 7 Gang ) Ab da vergrößert sich der Abstand enorm.
> 
> Spitzenwert Tacho (war noch längst nicht alles.. mussten vom Gas, da irgendso ein Depp von der Mittelspur mit 110 auf die linke ziehen musste....) 278 km/h schätze ma 283 - 5 km/h sind maximum.


 
Was erwartest du bei 300PS und 600NM etwa ne lahme Gurke ?


----------



## ich558 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei 230 schon im 7ten das fährt man im 4ten


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde vor allem interessieren: wie hat dir das mit dem Pseudo-Sound gefallen? Gut, schlecht, erzähl mal ein bissel drüber.


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahr im Winter mit 185/65er Fahrradreifen... egal reicht


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2011)

185er fahr ich als Sommerreifen^^
155er Winterreifen FTW 

hab neulich beim Reifen wechsel mal mein Reserverad genauer angeschaut: 105er Reifen von 87 oder so


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2011)

Die meisten Leute fahren eh unsinniger Weise zu breite Reifen. Wenn ich die ganzen 90PS Luftpumpen immer sehe und die Besitzer die meinen das sie 205er Reifen brauchen um die Leistung auf die Straße zu bringen schmeiß ich mich immer weg.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute fahren eh unsinniger Weise zu breite Reifen. Wenn ich die ganzen 90PS Luftpumpen immer sehe und die Besitzer die meinen das sie 205er Reifen brauchen um die Leistung auf die Straße zu bringen schmeiß ich mich immer weg.


 
Ich würde eher breitere Reifen wegen des Bremsens als wegen des Beschleunigens kaufen.


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2011)

Die Hersteller denken sich schon was dabei wenn sie auf einen Wagen z.B. 175er Reifen bauen, dann sind 215er in der Regel sinnfrei.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch keine Winterreifen drauf aber der Winterwagen steht bereits vor der Tür


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2011)

Wobei der Gedanke womöglich weniger von Sicherheit denn von Wirtschaftlickeit geprägt ist.


----------



## roadgecko (26. Oktober 2011)

Also ich finde meine 185er Winterreifen ziemlich klein. Etwas zügiger angefahren (nein kein vollgas) schon ist die haftung futsch.


----------



## riedochs (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe auf dem Passat 195er und auf dem Scirocco 205er WR. Traktionsprobleme hatte ich bisher weniger.

Da nächstes Jahr ein neues Auto ansteht: http://www.autoevolution.com/news/skoda-reveals-superb-laurin-klement-design-package-36138.html


----------



## SaPass (26. Oktober 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Da nächstes Jahr ein neues Auto ansteht: Skoda Reveals Superb Laurin & Klement Design Package - autoevolution


 Der Skoda Superb...für mich stellt eine Sache ein Rätsel dar:
Man hat sehr sehr viel Beinfreiheit.
Um es mal so zu beschreiben: Wenn nich nicht ganz aufrecht sitze (d.h. mit dem Hintern nicht an der Lehne) und der Fahrer den Sitz soweit zurückgemacht hat, dass ich mit meinem 1,82 nicht mehr wirklich an die Pedale komme, habe ich immer noch 10-20cm Platz von Knien bis Fahrersitz.
Nun das Unverständliche: Die Dachlinie des Kombis fällt nach hinten hin ab. Ich kann nicht aufrecht in diesem Auto sitzen. Somit ist das Auto als Familienauto für unsere Familie nicht geeignet. Dann wirds wohl wieder ein Touran.


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also ich finde meine 185er Winterreifen  ziemlich klein. Etwas zügiger angefahren (nein kein vollgas) schon ist  die haftung futsch.


 

Was fährst du den?


----------



## roadgecko (26. Oktober 2011)

Ford Focus MK1 1.8	 mit 116ps. Wie gesagt nur beim zügigen anfahren.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Oktober 2011)

ascheinend fährst du gerne zügig


----------



## >ExX< (26. Oktober 2011)

ich hab auf meiner 100 PS "Luftpumpe" auch 205er, im Sommer 
weil die Reifen dabei waren


----------



## roadgecko (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Vredestein Winterreifen sind laut ADAC auf Schnee und Eis gut bis sehr gut aber nicht so dolle bei trockener Fahrbahn, vielleicht tut das sein übriges dazu.


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ford Focus MK1 1.8	 mit 116ps. Wie gesagt nur beim zügigen anfahren.


 
Dann sind die Reifen vll nicht mehr die besten oder generell nicht der bringer? Ich fahre wie gesagt auch 185er Reifen bei einiges mehr an Leistung und eigentlich keinerlei Probleme. Natürlich kann man die Reifen leicht zum durchdrehen bringen, aber man kann auch normal anfahren


----------



## roadgecko (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab doch garnicht gesagt, das man nicht normal anfahren kann. Aber es ist natürlich kein performance Wunder. Die Reifen sind jetzt 1 Jahr alt und ADAC empfehlenswert. Bei der Bereifung zu sparen ist nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## ich558 (26. Oktober 2011)

Also unser Toyota mit Frontantrieb und 185er Reifen dreht auch sofort durch wenn man z.b beim abbiegen etwas zuviel Gas giebt und das bei 110PS (auf 1,7T) selbst beim Audi mit 335er (Sommer) kann mans schaffen wenn man ebenfalls beim abbiegen den Drehmoment spielen lässt wobei das eher rutschen ist Generell wärs mir aber auch liebern wenn man schön wegzischen könnte ohne durchdrehen aber da bräuchte man ja wieder diese Launch Control.
Apropo LC. Was passiert eigendlich wenn man bei einer Automatik ohne LC Funktion so vorgeht als mit?


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2011)

Afaik ruinierst du dir dabei das Getriebe, weil die LC erst beim Vomgasgehen den ersten Gang reinhaut. Bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Afaik ruinierst du dir dabei das Getriebe, weil die LC erst beim Vomgasgehen den ersten Gang reinhaut. Bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher.


 
Ein LC-Power im Auto? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ein LC-Power im Auto? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?



Ich glaub bei dir is auch 'n LC drin..


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> ...selbst beim Audi mit *335er* (Sommer) kann mans schaffen wenn man ebenfalls beim abbiegen den Drehmoment spielen lässt wobei das eher rutschen ist


 
Was hast du denn für einen Audi, dass er 335er Schlappen drauf hat  ?


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Audi, dass er 335er Schlappen drauf hat  ?



Vllt ein Audi Q7?


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 335mm? Und dann aber durchdrehende Räder wohlgemerkt. Bestimmt son V12 Diesel mit eingeschränkten 1000Nm. Was nen Quatsch. Da bauen Hersteller Motoren die vom Drehmoment das nonplusultra sind und dann werden die beschnitten, weil kein Mensch in der lage ist diese Nm sauber übers Getriebe an die Räder zu bringen. Das ist was was ich nicht verstehen werde.

Oder gibt es mittlerweile Getriebe, die das im Alltag über so ein Autoleben aushalten? die Motoren würden ja ca. 1200-1300Nm machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Da bauen Hersteller Motoren die vom Drehmoment das nonplusultra sind und dann werden die beschnitten, weil kein Mensch in der lage ist diese Nm sauber übers Getriebe an die Räder zu bringen. Das ist was was ich nicht verstehen werde.
> 
> Oder gibt es mittlerweile Getriebe, die das im Alltag über so ein Autoleben aushalten? die Motoren würden ja ca. 1200-1300Nm machen.


 
Das Problem ist das die Kräfte die an dem Getriebe zerren so groß werden, dass es dir die Komponenten zerreisst. Bei frühen SL65 AMG Modellen kam es dazu das das Getriebe aus der Verankerung gerissen wurde oder das das Hinterachsdifferential geradezu "explodiert" ist.
Es gibt natürlich Antriebsstränge welche mit solchen Kräften klar kommen, aber dann müssen relativ schwere, massive Bauteile verarbeitet werden. Was dann auch nicht mehr im Sinn des Erfinders ist.


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das das Ende der Fahnenstange gewesen sein soll. Gut bauteile, wie im LKW-Bereich sollten natürlcih auch nicht verbaut werden aber anhand der Materialien muss es doch möglich sein, so ein Getriebe zu bauen, was diese Tortur aushällt und dabei auch im Auto bleibt und nicht auf der Strasse liegen bleibt.

Ich stell mal den Kostenfaktor ganz weit weg. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich noch keine 1000Nm in einem Auto Live erlebt habe aber auf diesen Bereich gibt es doch schon seit jahren keine Lösung oder. Hochleistungsmotoren sind doch alle bei ca. 1000Nm begrenzt. Oder ist man einfach der Annahme, dass mehr kein Mensch braucht und deswegen macht man es nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das das Ende der Fahnenstange gewesen sein soll. Gut bauteile, wie im LKW-Bereich sollten natürlcih auch nicht verbaut werden aber anhand der Materialien muss es doch möglich sein, so ein Getriebe zu bauen, was diese Tortur aushällt und dabei auch im Auto bleibt und nicht auf der Strasse liegen bleibt.
> 
> Ich stell mal den Kostenfaktor ganz weit weg. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich noch keine 1000Nm in einem Auto Live erlebt habe aber auf diesen Bereich gibt es doch schon seit jahren keine Lösung oder. Hochleistungsmotoren sind doch alle bei ca. 1000Nm begrenzt. Oder ist man einfach der Annahme, dass mehr kein Mensch braucht und deswegen macht man es nicht.


 
Es gibt zum einen relativ wenige PKW Motoren mit 1.000 Nm+ und zum anderen gibt es nur ein PKW Getriebe welches über 1.000 Nm zuverlässig wegsteckt. Es ist das 7 Gang Doppelkupplungsgetriebe im Bugatti EB16.4 (bzw. in der SS version). Dieses verkraftet über 1.400 Nm schadlos. Dafür kostet es alleine schon rund 250.000,- Euro.
In einem anderen Forum wird gerade an einem Eigenbau "gebastelt" wofür auch ein 1.000 Nm+ Getriebe gebraucht wurde und nur das Bugatti Teil kommt dafür in Frage. Ist halt nur ein wenig teuer.


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es gibt zum einen relativ wenige PKW Motoren mit 1.000 Nm+ und zum anderen gibt es nur ein PKW Getriebe welches über 1.000 Nm zuverlässig wegsteckt. Es ist das 7 Gang Doppelkupplungsgetriebe im Bugatti EB16.4 (bzw. in der SS version). Dieses verkraftet über 1.400 Nm schadlos. Dafür kostet es alleine schon rund 250.000,- Euro.
> In einem anderen Forum wird gerade an einem Eigenbau "gebastelt" wofür auch ein 1.000 Nm+ Getriebe gebraucht wurde und nur das Bugatti Teil kommt dafür in Frage. Ist halt nur ein wenig teuer.



Link? Das würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> Link? Das würde mich mal interessieren


 
Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Ersatzteile


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

ich danke dir


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hab doch garnicht gesagt, das man nicht normal anfahren kann. Aber es ist natürlich kein performance Wunder. Die Reifen sind jetzt 1 Jahr alt und ADAC empfehlenswert. Bei der Bereifung zu sparen ist nicht so mein Fall.


 
Dann haben wir eventuell eine andere Ansich von zügig losfahren, damit ich nicht vom Fleck komme muss ich schon ordentlich Kette geben. Welches dann für mich aber kein zügiges losfahren  Aber Frontantrieb ist einfach nicht ideal, egal welche Reifen man drauf hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann haben wir eventuell eine andere Ansich von zügig losfahren, damit ich nicht vom Fleck komme muss ich schon ordentlich Kette geben. Welches dann für mich aber kein zügiges losfahren  Aber Frontantrieb ist einfach nicht ideal, egal welche Reifen man drauf hat.


 
Das würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen.
Bis etwa 200 PS bekommt man bei guten Fahrzeugen relativ gut über die Vorderachse übertragen.
Was aber nichts daran ändert das ich im Zweifelsfall auch einen Standardantrieb oder zur Not einen Allrad bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2011)

Was anderes sagte ich auch gar nicht, bin auch schon Fronttriebler mit mehr als 300PS gefahren. Es geht natürlich und man kommt schnell vom Fleck, aber ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit merkt man einfach das der Frontantrieb überfordert ist. Bei meinen aktuellen 210PS geht das noch und das obwohl ich nicht einmal ESP habe und auch kein Sperrdifferenzial. Jedoch wird es bei starkem Regen dann ganz schnell anders, so das man in den ersten beiden Gängen nur noch 50% Gas geben darf, da sonst die Reifen anfangen durchzudrehen. Dafür hat Heckantrieb und vorallem Allradantrieb den riesen Nachteil das man viel mehr Verlust zwischen Motorleistung und Radleistung hat, was dann die Traktionsprobleme bis zu einem gewissen Punkt wieder ausgleicht. 

Ihr erinnert euch doch bestimmt noch an den weißen Nissan 100NX von dem ich letztens ein paar Bilder gepostet habe, der Wagen ist wie gesagt totalschaden und wird sobald der TÜV abgelaufen ist (Feb.2012) geschlachtet. Mein Kumpel hat sich nun einen neuen 100NX geholt, diesmal ist es sogar ein GTi geworden. Über den Winter hin wird der Wagen komplett entrostet, geschweißt und versiegelt. Da kommt einiges an Arbeit auf mich zu...


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke auch das der Frontantrieb ab ca. 250-300PS überfordert sein wird. Manche haben etwas besseres Spiel wegen einem Sperrdif, was ja aber relativ wenige haben oder einer gut abgestimmten Elektronik. Aber wenn die Elektronik hart eingreifen muss ist der Antrieb einfach überfordert. 

Leistung kann man ja bekanntlich nie genug haben aber wenns nur am Rauchen ist, dann schüttel ich nur mit dem Kopf.

@Riverna: Ab wie viel U/min. hat deiner denn 210PS bzw. ab wie viel U/min. fährt dein Auto denn los? Was hast Du gemacht, damit der auf die Leistung kommt. Normal hat der 2,0L GTi doch nur 140PS oder?


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2011)

Seine volle Leistung hat er bei bei 7000U/Min (7100U/Min ist der Begrenzer). Das mit dem losfahren verstehe ich nicht so ganz, er fährt wie jedes Auto bei Standgas los sprich 800U/min. Normal ist ein 2L 143PS Motor verbaut das stimmt, ich hab jedoch einen 2L 190PS Motor aus Japan importiert und verbaut. Durch die 2.5" Edelstahlauspuffanlage, den Invidia N1 Muffler, die optimierte Zündung und das CAI bewege ich mich aber oberhalb der 200PS. Ob es nun 201PS oder 210PS sind kann ich noch nicht sagen, war nicht auf dem Prüfstand. 10PS - 15PS bringen die Veränderungen aber auf jedenfall zumindestens ist das die Regel bei den Umbauden in den Staaten. Kann natürlich sein das ich mehr oder weniger habe, also möchte ich mich nicht auf eine direkte Zahl festlegen. Eventuell wäre 190PS + die bessere Aussage gewesen


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was anderes sagte ich auch gar nicht, bin auch schon Fronttriebler mit mehr als 300PS gefahren. Es geht natürlich und man kommt schnell vom Fleck, aber ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit merkt man einfach das der Frontantrieb überfordert ist. Bei meinen aktuellen 210PS geht das noch und das obwohl ich nicht einmal ESP habe und auch kein Sperrdifferenzial. Jedoch wird es bei starkem Regen dann ganz schnell anders, so das man in den ersten beiden Gängen nur noch 50% Gas geben darf, da sonst die Reifen anfangen durchzudrehen. Dafür hat Heckantrieb und vorallem Allradantrieb den riesen Nachteil das man viel mehr Verlust zwischen Motorleistung und Radleistung hat, was dann die Traktionsprobleme bis zu einem gewissen Punkt wieder ausgleicht.


 
Ab einer gewissen Leistung wird es ein wenig kontraproduktiv. Z.B. der Ford Focus RS, welcher eine relativ moderne Konstruktion darstellt, bringt mit seinen 305 PS und Frontantrieb Fahrleistungen zustande, für welche (überspitzt ausgedrückt) sich die meisten Besitzer eines 250 PS Autos schämen würden. Insofern bin ich der Meinung, das es bis zu einer gewissen Leistung eine ganz gute Lösung sein kann, ab einer gewissen Leistung wird es mir zu Kompromiss beladen.


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das mit dem losfahren verstehe ich nicht so ganz, er fährt wie jedes Auto bei Standgas los sprich 800U/min.



z.B meiner hat ab ca. 2000U/min. vollen Schub und zieht in jedem Gang sauber durch. Das ist halt nen Turbo. Da du einen Sauger hast, würde mich mal Interessieren, ab wann dein Motor im elastischen Bereich ist und du die Nenndrehzahl hast. 
Es gibt ja auch Motoren die MÜSSEN ständig zwischen 5500-7500U/min. bewegt werden, damit Leistung vorhanden ist. Ich kenn das von meinen Japanern bzw. vom Honda Vtec-Motor. Unter 5000U/min. ist da gar nichts passiert. 

Was hat der TÜV gesagt zu dem Motor? Wurde ja in D nie so verkauft! oder?


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2011)

Der TÜV weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück, die Eintragung kostet aber 2500Euro das habe ich schon rausgefunden. Abgasgutachten usw muss erstellt werden. Dank recht hohem Drehmoment (für einen 2L Sauger) geht es ab 2500U/Min schon los, den ab ~ 2000U/Min liegen 80% der 196nm an. Bei 5500U/Min schalten die Nockenwellen das erste mal auf scharf und bei 6000U/Min das zweite mal. Der Motor braucht schon seine Drehzahl damit er auch wirklich was leistet um wirklich eine Zahl zu sagen bin ich zu wenig damit gefahren. Der Motor ist zwar seit April 2010 im Auto, jedoch bin ich erst 117 Kilometer gefahren. Es ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei meinem Winterauto, das zieht erst ab 4000U/Min aber dafür dann gewaltig (für 160PS) bis in den Begrenzer.


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja laut meinen Erfahrungen sind die Sauger immer ein bischen Drehwilliger. Soll dein Auto auch TÜV bekommen oder ist das auch sone rote Nummer aktion. LOL (wegen dem Geld)

Warum bist du mit dem Motor erst 117Km gefahren seit 1,5 Jahren? Mehr Schrauben als fahren? Kann ich mir das mit den Nockenwellen wie bei den Hondamotoren vorstellen, da war ich etwas verwundert was da so passiert für nen Sauger.


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist nach den 100 Kilometer das Getriebe kaputt gegangen (Einbaufehler von mir) und seit dem war er abgemeldet. Bin dann nochmal 17 Kilometer von der alten in die neue Halle gefahren und seit dem steht er wieder. Der Wagen soll schon komplett TÜV bekommen, alles zusammen reden wir hier von 4000Euro nur für Eintragungen


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

hast das vorher auch schon gewusst Tut mir leid aber bischen grinsen muss ich schon. Aber bei sowas fragt man nicht nach Sinn oder Unsinn! Ich find das gut. Ich bau mit nem Bekannten nen Golf 1 auf. Der soll nachher aber nur mit roter Nummer laufen. Allein schon, weil es diesen Motor, wie wir ihn verbauen so niemals zu kaufen gab. Da mag man auch nicht drüber nachdenken, was der Motor kostet.

Wie steht dein Nissan da. Die sind doch auch anfällig für Rost. Was fürn BJ hat deiner. Nen Kumpel hatte früher mal son Ding als 90PS Renner


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2011)

Meiner ist BJ91 und hat keinen Rost (mehr). Klar hab ich mir vorher Gedanken drüber gemacht, trotzdem muss ich die 4000Euro doch nicht gut finden ^^


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

Mit "gut finden" meine ich, ich find es toll, dass es Leute gibt die für ihr Hobby auch einiges investieren und nicht gleich alles hinwerfen, nur weils grad mal nen paar euro mehr kostet. Und grad das Thema Auto kann ja schnell ganz viele Euros fressen.
Hast du nen Plan, wann er fertig sein soll oder kommt Zeit, kommt Rat? Ich wünsch dir dabei aber gutes gelingen. Allein schon, weil dieses Auto hier nicht ganz so oft gefahren wird.


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt ein Audi Q7?



Richtig aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat ein X6 355er (standart?) 
Im Winter sind es 285er wobei die im Verhältnis doch etwas klein wirken mit 18 oder 19" ich kann ja mal ein Foto reinstellen wenns jemanden interessiert.


----------



## SaPass (27. Oktober 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Richtig aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat ein X6 355er (standar*d*?)
> Im Winter sind es 285er wobei die im Verhältnis doch etwas klein wirken mit 18 oder 19" ich kann ja mal ein Foto reinstellen wenns jemanden interessiert.


 Grundausstattung beim X6 sind 255er Reifen. Und Sonderausstattung: 315er hinten maximal (auch beim X6M).


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2011)

Da muss ich später nach mal nachsehen dachte aber schon das wir 335er haben ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen das ein X6 dann "nur" 315er hat....


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Oktober 2011)

> was hast du denn für einen Audi, dass er 335er Schlappen drauf hat



ein satz reifen kostet dan warscheinlich 500€



> Hochleistungsmotoren sind doch alle bei ca. 1000Nm begrenz



Das trift  warscheinlich auf den mercedes S 65AMG, Audi Q7 v12 diesel, und Bently Mulsanne zu.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> ein satz reifen kostet dan warscheinlich 500€


 
Dann bestell mir mal einen Satz mit. Denn ich muss für einen Satz 19" 245er Winterreifen ca. 1.000,- bis 1.400,- Euro zahlen.


----------



## Neox (27. Oktober 2011)

Der Audi mit 300PS macht gut Spaß heut war alles frei: Spitzenwert 285km/h ^^


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> ein satz reifen kostet dan warscheinlich 500€



hmmmm. warum zahl ich dann für meine 225/45R17 schon 450€?


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> hmmmm. warum zahl ich dann für meine 225/45R17 schon 450€?


 
das passt aber, 450€ sind für 225er angemessen, die sind nen ganzen tacken teurer als kleinere


----------



## 1821984 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ha? 

ASD_588 hatte gemeint, 500€ für 355er Reifen oder so!


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ha?
> 
> ASD_588 hatte gemeint, 500€ für 355er Reifen oder so!


 
er meinte bestimmt 500€ je Reifen, das könnte passen, aber so wie er es geschriebn hatte  sollte es für 4 Stück 500€ sein, und das passt niemals 
und ich meinte bei 225er, 450€ für *4 Stück*, nicht für einen einzelnen


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ok ich habe gerade nachgesehen es sind 295er. Keine Ahnung wie ich auf 335 bekommen bin aber die Zahl war irgendwie in meinem Kopf


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann bestell mir mal einen Satz mit. Denn ich muss für einen Satz 19" 245er Winterreifen ca. 1.000,- bis 1.400,- Euro zahlen.


 
Nur die Reifen oder inkl. Felge?
Ich tippe mal auf ersteres.
Weil mein Händler (vom Auto, nicht von den gekauften Winterreifen) wollte mir 17" Alus mit 215er Pneus für 1500€ verkaufen (letztes Jahr)


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn sie dafür doppelt solange halten wie andere warum nicht?  Gibt halt schon große technische Unterschiede die sich eben im Preis wiederspiegeln....


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> ein satz reifen kostet dan warscheinlich 500€



*Ein *Reifen kostet 500€ ein Satz dann 2 Riesen.


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde bei Grip mal gesagt ein Reifen kostet beim Veyron 500€ aber doch nicht bei einem Auto von der Stange.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Kommt darauf an, ein 335er Reifen ist ja nicht "von der Stange".


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir habe ich mich ja geirrt da es "nur" 295 sind. Ich weis gar nicht was hat den so an Galllardo oder 911 an Schlappen drauf? Die könnten schon in die Richtung gehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nur die Reifen oder inkl. Felge?
> Ich tippe mal auf ersteres.


 
Nur die Schlappen, die 19" Felgen kommen noch oben drauf.



ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde bei Grip mal gesagt ein Reifen kostet beim Veyron 500€ aber doch nicht bei einem Auto von der Stange.


 
Davon nehme ich dann eine LKW Ladung  .
Ein Satz Veyron Reifen liegt bei 20.000,- Euro. Wenn also ein Reifen 500,- Euro kosten würde müsste der Bugatti 40 Reifen drauf haben  .


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ahhh 20k bzw 40k für bisschen driften ist nicht schlecht 
Btw. Welche Felgen wird sein S5 haben?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2011)

Also die guten alten TRX als 280er in Kleinstserie kosten noch keine 500. Deshalb würde es mich schon arg wundern wenn dagegen schon quasi gängige Größen eines 911ers etc. darüber liegen.

Beim Veyron wird halt unglaublich viel für den Namen dazu gezahlt. Soo viel anders wie gängige Hochgeschwindigkeitsreifen sind die eigentlich nicht dass es gerechtfertigt wäre.


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich froh das ich nur 205er bzw 215er Reifen fahre, da kostet ein Satz so gut wie nix.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Btw. Welche Felgen wird sein S5 haben?



Das dürfte am Ende ziemlich exakt so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Oktober 2011)

die reifen des veyrons wurde speziell nur für diesen entwickelt, über 2 tonnen leergewicht und ne vmax von über 400 zerren schon extrem am gummi  Deshalb kann ich die kosten schon verstehen, außerdem wirds die besitzer eines solchen autos eher weniger interesseiren was die dinger kosten


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Deshalb kann ich die kosten schon verstehen, außerdem wirds die besitzer eines solchen autos eher weniger interesseiren was die dinger kosten


 
Im Großen und Ganzen hast du ja recht aber dreimal Gas geben und schon sind wieder wenigstens 20.000 Euro vor die Hunde gegangen sollte auch den meisten Reichen irgendwie weh tun  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Oktober 2011)

das ist nun aberauch übertrieben... Dreimal gas geben und die reifen sind runter, so schnell gehts auch nicht  Sind immerhin michelin reifen, und michelin ist ja kein gerade schlechter hersteller ^^ WErden bei "normaler" fahrweise auch n paar tausend km halten
Da bin ich mit meinen 165er schlappen gut dran, da kosten 4 winterreifen keine 150€ über nen bekannten ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2011)

Nach 3 VMax "Versuchen" müssen die Reifen gewechselt werden. Das ist vor allem in Anbetracht des Preises abartig.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das dürfte am Ende ziemlich exakt so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Felgen sehen fast 1:1 identisch mit denen des Ibiza FR aus.
Nur halt der Größenunterschied von 17" (Seat) zu 19" (Audi)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nach 3 VMax "Versuchen" müssen die Reifen gewechselt werden. Das ist vor allem in Anbetracht des Preises abartig.


 Dann musst du aber shcon ne weile lang über 400 sachen fahren. und außerdem glaub ich kaum, dass du auf normalen autobahnen /landstrassen wirkliche Vmax versuche starten kannst, auf deutschen autobahnen kommst du mit nem auto wohl nur sehr selten weit über 300 kmh, was für den veyron aber immerhin nichts besonderes ist,und auch die reifen werden bei 300kmh nicht allzu schnell abnutzen 
Hast du schonmal darüber nachgedacht wie lange ein reifen auf nem mopped hält? Schau dir mal die reifen ner Hayabusa an, DIE halten wirklich kurz, vor allem wenn du maschine mal rennen lässt. Und billig sind die gewiss auch nicht, vor allem im verhätniss zu den kosten des moppeds (unter 15000€). Da sind die Veyronreifen im verhältnis recht günstig  Aber wer speed will, muss halt dafür löhnen, dass lässt sich zur zeit wohl nicht ändern


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber shcon ne weile lang über 400 sachen fahren. und außerdem glaub ich kaum, dass du auf normalen autobahnen /landstrassen wirkliche Vmax versuche starten kannst, auf deutschen autobahnen kommst du mit nem auto wohl nur sehr selten weit über 300 kmh, was für den veyron aber immerhin nichts besonderes ist,und auch die reifen werden bei 300kmh nicht allzu schnell abnutzen


 
Du kennst doch sicher das Prozedre bei Bugatti für den Performance Modus? Wie gesagt, 3 Versuche und dann muss gewechselt werden. Das kann sich mal locker innerhalb von 15 Minuten abspielen. Im Handling Modus halten sie sicher deutlich länger.


----------



## 1821984 (28. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Felgen sehen fast 1:1 identisch mit denen des Ibiza FR aus.
> Nur halt der Größenunterschied von 17" (Seat) zu 19" (Audi)
> 
> 
> ...



Der nächste Lambo hat bestimmt auch diese Felgen aber dann in 21". LOL

@ITp: Ist dein A5 () Silber oder soll dass Bild einfach nur das Auto zeigen?


----------



## Zoon (28. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das kann sich mal locker innerhalb von 15 Minuten abspielen.



Solange hält der Tank doch bei Vollast nicht, der ist nach 12 Minuten leer. 

Aber stimmt schon. 400km/h Versuche darf man offiziell nur mit Bugatti Technikern machen mti den extra Schlüsser der den Highspeed Mode freischaltet. Und danach ist auch ein Satz Reifen ziemlich schnell hin.


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2011)

Wie wenn ich jetzt einen Bugatti besitzen würde, dürfte ich nur mit einem Techniker mein eigenes Fahrzeug ausfahren?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> @ITp: Ist dein A5 () Silber oder soll dass Bild einfach nur das Auto zeigen?


 
Mein *S5 *ist/ wird "Gletscherweiß metallic".
Das Bild sollte die Räder und den Wagen zeigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Ist weiß als Autofarbe nicht schon wieder out?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist weiß als Autofarbe nicht schon wieder out?


 
Das weiß () ich nicht. Aber als ich kurz nach der Abholung von meinem TT einen anderen TT Roadster in weiß gesehen habe, ärgerte ich mich ein wenig über die Farbwahl, da weiß einen super Kontrast zu dem schwarzen Stoffverdeck darstellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

OK, wenn dir der Kontrast so wichtig ist, ist das verständlich.
Ich frage mich, wie das mit einem weißen Verdeck wäre. 
Ich hatte mal einen Golf 1 gesehen, der ein weißes Verdeck hatte und dazu in weiß war, dann hatte er noch weiße Felgen gehabt, sah schon etwas komisch aus, weil er eine dunkle Innenausstattung hatte.

Die Nachbarstochter bei mir hat ein rotes Cabrio, also wirklich leuchtend rot, nicht so ein Weinrot.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2011)

Die alten Golfs haben ein Vinyl Verdeck, da ist Weiß mit problemlos möglich und gängig. Textil in Weiß wäre ja überhaupt nicht sauber zu halten, da gibt es eigentlich nur gedecktere Farben zur Auswahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die festen Dächer eh besser, wie SLK und Co.
Das Stoffverdeck bläst sich immer so hübsch auf, wenn schneller gefahren wird, sieht lustig aus.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die festen Dächer eh besser, wie SLK und Co.
> Das Stoffverdeck bläst sich immer so hübsch auf, wenn schneller gefahren wird, sieht lustig aus.


 Die "festen" Dächer heissen übrigens "Hard Tops"


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2011)

Nicht wirklich. Als Hardtop bezeichnet man im allgemeinen das Blech/GFK Dach was man im Winter auf Stoff-/Vinyldach-Cabrios aufsetzt.

Gerade am A5 sieht man aber sehr schön was ein Stoffdach so für Vorteile hat: Öffnen und schließen während der Fahrt(bis 50km/h!) und kaum verlorener Kofferaumplatz beim offen fahren. Dabei quasi garnicht lauter als ein Blechdach.


----------



## ich558 (28. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ist weiß als Autofarbe nicht schon wieder out?



Ich finde jetzt nicht das weiße Autos öfter zu sehen sind als anderes farbige.


----------



## Neox (28. Oktober 2011)

Also ich finde  hardtops weitaus praktischer als Stoffach. Auch wenn ich ein Riesen Audi Fan bin (ALLRAD FTW !!!!!), da hängen sie noch etwas hinterher. Obwohl der A5 Cabrio mega leise mit Sotffdach ist. Erst ab 220+ wirds unangenehm laut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade am A5 sieht man aber sehr schön was ein Stoffdach so für Vorteile hat: Öffnen und schließen während der Fahrt(bis 50km/h!) und kaum verlorener Kofferaumplatz beim offen fahren. Dabei quasi garnicht lauter als ein Blechdach.


 
Ich kenne niemanden, der ein Cabrio wegen des großen Kofferraums kauft.


----------



## Neox (28. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der ein Cabrio wegen des großen Kofferraums kauft.


 

Könnte man ja gleich einen Q7 für die Stadt nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Dann lieber einen Lieferwagen, da geht wenigstens was rein. 
Mein Schwiegerdaddy hat das Cabrio auf der aktuellen E-Klasse, das hat ein Stoffverdeck und vorher hatte er einen SLK gehabt, mit festem Dach, ich fand den SLK vom Dach her besser, das Stoffdach ist natürlich leichter und nimmt weniger Platz ein, aber wenns feucht ist, ist das etwas blöd, wenn mans dann so versenkt.


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Oktober 2011)

> aber wenns feucht ist, ist das etwas blöd, wenn mans dann so versenkt.


 fängt das nicht an zu schimmeln wen das auto mit offenen dach meherere tage in der garage steht?


----------



## Neox (28. Oktober 2011)

Den Techart Porsche Street RS mit 700 PS würd ich gern mal fahren. Muss doch echt pervers sein, wie dieses Teil nach vorn schiebt !!


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der ein Cabrio wegen des großen Kofferraums kauft.


*Meld*
Natürlich nicht "ein Cabrio wegen des großen Kofferraums" aber eben kein Blechdach weil da noch viel mehr Kofferraum fehlt. 
Ist bei meiner Mutter so(nochmal schnell einen "neuen" E46 mit weniger Laufleistung gekauft als die Blechlawine auch BMWs 3er erfasst hat), ist bei unseren Nachbarn(zuerst als Ex Cabrio Muffel einen EOS, jetzt doch einen A5 weil zu zweit zum Tennis fahren mit dem EOS schon kaum geht) so und ich hab (neben Technikvorurteilen) aus diesem Grund keinen Franzosen.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> fängt das nicht an zu schimmeln wen das auto mit offenen dach meherere tage in der garage steht?


Klar, aber warum sollte man das tun?


----------



## ich558 (28. Oktober 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Den Techart Porsche Street RS mit 700 PS würd ich gern mal fahren. Muss doch echt pervers sein, wie dieses Teil nach vorn schiebt !!



Der die Power genau so wenig wie ein M6 G Power auf die Straße bringt oder Den Gumpert Apollo oder nen Zonda fahren das wär mein Ding


----------



## Neox (28. Oktober 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Der die Power genau so wenig wie ein M6 G Power auf die Straße bringt oder Den Gumpert Apollo oder nen Zonda fahren das wär mein Ding



Das is doch Blödsinn oder nicht ? 

Ich denke der Posche bringt die Kraft 124x besser auf die Straße als der G-Power: Warum:

Motor auf der Hinterachse; ich glaub Semi Slick´s weiß es aber nicht zu 100%, mehr Abtrieb allein durch´s Fahwerk. Klar, die Reifen werden Wheelspin haben, aber nicht so schlimm wie der M6^^

Ach und das hat Herr Malmedie auch gesagt^^


----------



## riedochs (28. Oktober 2011)

Mein Favorit ist ja der hier: MTM RS6 R erreicht 344,2 km/h in Nardo - MTM News


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem der meisten Klappdach Autos ist das durch dieses riesen Konstrukte was irgendwo im Fahrzeug verstaut werden muss, das Design am Ende etwas kurz kommt. Des weiteren hat man bei einem Stoffdach Cabrio in jeder Situation ein Cabrio, beim Klappdach nur wenn es offen ist. Last but not least sind die neuesten Stoffdach Cabrios auch noch windgeräuschärmer als ihre "hässlichen" Klappdachbrüder. Somit ist bei mir persönlich derzeit kein Klappdach auf dem Wunschzettel.
Muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, ich würds nicht kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Meld*
> Natürlich nicht "ein Cabrio wegen des großen Kofferraums" aber eben kein Blechdach weil da noch viel mehr Kofferraum fehlt.
> Ist bei meiner Mutter so(nochmal schnell einen "neuen" E46 mit weniger Laufleistung gekauft als die Blechlawine auch BMWs 3er erfasst hat), ist bei unseren Nachbarn(zuerst als Ex Cabrio Muffel einen EOS, jetzt doch einen A5 weil zu zweit zum Tennis fahren mit dem EOS schon kaum geht) so und ich hab (neben Technikvorurteilen) aus diesem Grund keinen Franzosen.


 
Nun ja, ich kenne nur Leute, die ein Cabrio als Zweit- oder Drittfahrzeug haben, einfach weils "schick" ist mal mit dem Cabrio zu fahren, aber die Einkäufe werden dann mit dem Geländewagen, bzw. SUV gemacht (niemand kauft sich mehr einen Geländewagen, das Image ist zu mies, man kauft SUVs, deren Image ist besser).
Abgesehen halt von der Nachbarstochter, aber die hat das Cabrio auch zum 18. Geburtstag bekommen und kauft meist nur in Boutiquen ein. Die Taschen passen super auf den Rücksitz, daher macht es ihr sicher nichts aus, dass ihr BMW Cabrio ein festes Dach hat.

Außerdem kenne ich kein festes Dach, das man mit einem Messer aufschneiden kann, ein Stoffdach schon.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Auto ist auch witzig:Sportliche Technik, ausgezeichnetes Design. COPEN –DAIHATSU Deutschland


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2011)

Vor allem winzig.
Daneben stand mein "kleiner" Ka noch wie ein Sumoringer da.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem kenne ich kein festes Dach, das man mit einem Messer aufschneiden kann, ein Stoffdach schon.


 
Man kann auch Reifen platt stechen oder Scheiben einwerfen aber wie oft passiert dir das?


----------



## Neox (28. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich kenne nur Leute, die ein Cabrio als Zweit- oder Drittfahrzeug haben, einfach weils "schick" ist mal mit dem Cabrio zu fahren, aber die Einkäufe werden dann mit dem Geländewagen, bzw. SUV gemacht (niemand kauft sich mehr einen Geländewagen, das Image ist zu mies, man kauft SUVs, deren Image ist besser).
> Abgesehen halt von der Nachbarstochter, aber die hat das Cabrio auch zum 18. Geburtstag bekommen und kauft meist nur in Boutiquen ein. Die Taschen passen super auf den Rücksitz, daher macht es ihr sicher nichts aus, dass ihr BMW Cabrio ein festes Dach hat.
> 
> Außerdem kenne ich kein festes Dach, das man mit einem Messer aufschneiden kann, ein Stoffdach schon.


 

Irgendwo stand aber, dass die Stoffdächer beim A5, sowie bei allen neuen Modelln, stabil genug sind. Nichtmehr so einfach wie damals..
Aber klar, ein Hardtop ist sicherer




> Man kann auch Reifen platt stechen oder Scheiben einwerfen aber wie oft passiert dir das?




In Berlin- fast jeden Tag


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2011)

Was verstehst du unter sicher?
Bei Steinschlag federt ein Stoffdach jedenfalls das gröbste Weg während gerade die "Blech" Varianten mit integriertem Glasdach einfach splittern und für den Überschlag gibts die automatisch ausfahrenden Überrollbügel seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## Neox (28. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter sicher?
> Bei Steinschlag federt ein Stoffdach jedenfalls das gröbste Weg während gerade die "Blech" Varianten mit integriertem Glasdach einfach splittern und für den Überschlag gibts die automatisch ausfahrenden Überrollbügel seit über 10 Jahren.


 

Naja, in 95er Cabrios war´s ja tendenziell mit einem scharfen Messer möglich das dach zu öffnen. Im neuen A5 Cabrio soll so etwas nichtmehr möglich sein! Verstärkte Konstruktion oder so. Warscheinlich wie in den Bundeswehr Schlauchbooten


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Naja, in 95er Cabrios war´s ja tendenziell mit einem scharfen Messer möglich das dach zu öffnen. Im neuen A5 Cabrio soll so etwas nichtmehr möglich sein! Verstärkte Konstruktion oder so. Warscheinlich wie in den Bundeswehr Schlauchbooten


 
Bei den von Audi, Bentley, etc.. verwendeten Akustikverdecken, ist noch eine dreilagige Matte dazwischen. Bis die durchgeschnippelt ist, hast du dreimal die Scheibe eingeschlagen.

Aber wie auch immer, durch dieses praxisfremde Panikmache habe ich mich fast mein ganzes Autofahrerleben lang von einem Cabrio abschrecken lassen. Und erst als ich meine Garage bekommen habe, habe ich es mich getraut mir ein Cabrio zu kaufen. Dumm. Den Spaß der letzten eineinhalb Jahre hätte ich in den letzten 15 Jahren haben können  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Man kann auch Reifen platt stechen oder Scheiben einwerfen aber wie oft passiert dir das?


 
Ja, das ist klar, beim Stoffdach aber eben zusätzlich noch das Verdeck.
Und es reicht ja ein Loch reinzumachen, von ganz aufschneiden rede ich nicht. Der Ärger ist aber trotzdem groß.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Oktober 2011)

Kleine Frage, stimmts das der/einer der (ersten) TTs sich gerne mal gedreht hat bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, weil Audi den Spoiler (aus optischen Aspekten) weggelassen hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

Jop, da der Wagen damals noch kein ESP hatte und gerne mal aus der Kurve geflogen ist.
Daher kam nach 2 Jahren ESP, der Flügel und Fahrwerksmodifikationen.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Oktober 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Der die Power genau so wenig wie ein M6 G Power auf die Straße bringt oder Den Gumpert Apollo oder nen Zonda fahren das wär mein Ding


 
Der Wagen brauch doch trotz der 800ps (verbessert mich fals ich falsch liege) ca. 4,5sek auf 100 km/h. Da werden nur schön die Reifen runter geschruppt. Ein Ruf RT12 zb. der die Leistung besser auf die Straße bringt brauch mit 650ps ca. 1 Sekunde weniger


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Oktober 2011)

> ca. 4,5sek auf 100 km/h. Da werden nur schön die Reifen runter geschruppt


 das ist für 800ps zimlich langsam.


> Daher kam nach 2 Jahren ESP, der Flügel und Fahrwerksmodifikationen.


 Warum haben die es erst nach 2j gemacht wen sie wissen das es passieren kan?


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wagen brauch doch trotz der 800ps (verbessert mich fals ich falsch liege) ca. 4,5sek auf 100 km/h. Da werden nur schön die Reifen runter geschruppt. Ein Ruf RT12 zb. der die Leistung besser auf die Straße bringt brauch mit 650ps ca. 1 Sekunde weniger



Sag ich ja der G Power bringt die Power nur bei vmax auf die Straße. Beim Beschleunigen zieht dem jedes 450PS davon.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Oktober 2011)

Daten gibs auf den ofizellen Seiten. M6 Hurricane RR 0-100 km/h: 4,35sek 0-200km/h 9,3sek 0-300km/h: 24,9sek

Der RT12S mit 685PS ist mit 3,4sek auf 100 und 9,8sek auf 200 km/h angegebn, also ist der BMW nix für den Track


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Oktober 2011)

von 0auf 100 brauchter zimlich lange weil die reifen sich scheller drehen als man fährt.
von 0 auf 200 in 9,3 sek ist schon heftig.


> also ist der BMW nix für den Track


 solange es einzügiger ist geht es ja.
der verbraucht unter last bestimt 35Liter....


----------



## Bull56 (29. Oktober 2011)

lol-die meisten von euch wissen doch nichtmal wie sich 4sec auf 100 sachen anfühlen


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2011)

Bull56 schrieb:


> lol-die meisten von euch wissen doch nichtmal wie sich 4sec auf 100 sachen anfühlen


 
Fahr mit 320 km/h durch ne Kurve, dann weißt du wie sich Physik "live" anfühlt  .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqQUIoqdxxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Oktober 2011)

ohje nicht schon wieder dieses  "alta" video.... 
4sec von 0 auf 100 sind schon ordentlich, ist allerdings nichts neues mehr für mich, da man das mit jedem einigermassen guten mopped (um die 100 PS rum) gut schafft


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2011)

Maintal-Bischofsheim das ist ja bei mir um die Ecke, dass ist doch die A66 richtung Bergen-enkheim. Hoffentlich bist du der Fahrer und nicht der "alta,alta,alta" Kerl  Aber die Strecke ist wirklich super zum schnell fahren, wenig los und ziemlich gerade.


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> ohje nicht schon wieder dieses  "alta" video....
> 4sec von 0 auf 100 sind schon ordentlich, ist allerdings nichts neues mehr für mich, da man das mit jedem einigermassen guten mopped (um die 100 PS rum) gut schafft



Selbst mit meinen 72 PS liege ich schon knapp unter 4s


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Maintal-Bischofsheim das ist ja bei mir um die Ecke, dass ist doch die A66 richtung Bergen-enkheim. Hoffentlich bist du der Fahrer und nicht der "alta,alta,alta" Kerl  Aber die Strecke ist wirklich super zum schnell fahren, wenig los und ziemlich gerade.


 
Ich bin der Fahrer!
Aber bei um die 300 km/h werden vermeintlich gerade Strecken annähernd zu Serpentinen. Die Kräfte die da wirken sind pervers.


----------



## Neox (29. Oktober 2011)

Hm.. nettes Auto. Ja, aber ich hab vom Porsche Techart GT Street RS geredet. Klar dass der BMW nix auf die Straße bekommt. Motor vorn, getrieben vorn = 0KG auf der Hinterachse  
Aber ab 200 km/h macht dem BMW keiner mehr was vor, weil dann die Kraft ungehindert auf die Strasse kommt.

Das war der alte M5 oder?  Die Gpower Version oder der normale ? Den normalen habe ich auch ma gefahren. Lief aber nur tach 260 km/h.. naja man hats deutlich gemerkt als die 250 erreicht wurden. Fühlt sich ungefähr so an, als wenn man dann in einen LKW reinfährt 

Stimmt, 4 sec von 0 - 100 habe ich noch nie ausprobiert. Ich kenn nur 2.3 sec von 0-100 .. hust hust  Will ja nicht angeben^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Das war der alte M5 oder?  Die Gpower Version oder der normale ? Den normalen habe ich auch ma gefahren. Lief aber nur tach 260 km/h.. naja man hats deutlich gemerkt als die 250 erreicht wurden. Fühlt sich ungefähr so an, als wenn man dann in einen LKW reinfährt


 
Der normale V10 mit M-Drivers Package, dadurch regelt er erst bei echten 305 km/h ab, was dann Tacho ca. 330 km/h entspricht.


----------



## Neox (29. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der normale V10 mit M-Drivers Package, dadurch regelt er erst bei echten 305 km/h ab, was dann Tacho ca. 330 km/h entspricht.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Oktober 2011)

> Der normale V10 mit M-Drivers Package, dadurch regelt er erst bei echten 305 km/h ab, was dann Tacho ca. 330 km/h entspricht.


 die verlangen für so etwas zimlich viel...
Wird da nicht das fahrwerk anderst abgestimt?


----------



## roadgecko (29. Oktober 2011)

Schon interessant, das man heutzutage die "Vmax" des Autos in der Aufpreisliste meistens dazu kaufen muss (kann).


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> die verlangen für so etwas zimlich viel...
> Wird da nicht das fahrwerk anderst abgestimt?


 
Es kostet um die 3.000,- Euro, dafür bekommst du andere Reifen, eine Spoilerlippe auf dem Heckdeckel, die VMax Verschiebung und ein Fahrertraining.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Oktober 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Hm.. nettes Auto. Ja, aber ich hab vom Porsche Techart GT Street RS geredet. Klar dass der BMW nix auf die Straße bekommt. Motor vorn, getrieben vorn = 0KG auf der Hinterachse


Ich hoffe mal, das ist ironisch gemeint. Der E60 hat wie auch der F10 eine Lastverteilung von annähernd 50:50 auf Vorder- und Hinterachse.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin so Geräte leider noch nie gefahren, dass schnellste was ich bisher gefahren bin war mein Nissan, ein 735i E32 und ein Fiat Coupe mit 330PS.


----------



## Neox (29. Oktober 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das ist ironisch gemeint. Der E60 hat wie auch der F10 eine Lastverteilung von annähernd 50:50 auf Vorder- und Hinterachse.


 

So halbwegs.. aber bei dieser Leistung müssten min. 65 % auf der Hinterachse sein. Ich glaub der Porsche ist vom Gewicht auch eher etwas hecklastiger ausgelegt.

Was sind denn so eure Traumautos ? Ich hab jede Menge.
Der alte M3CSL.. der müsste aber nochmal zu den Jungs von G-Power.. der Porsche.. M6 mit 800PS natürlich.. wobei ich glaub 1000 PS wären besser


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Was sind denn so eure Traumautos ? Ich hab jede Menge.


 
Ich auch. Renault 4, Smart fortwo cdi, Wartburg 353 und Dacia Sandero (weil der so simpel und pur ist)


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

> Was sind denn so eure Traumautos ?



Eine S-Klasse  mein Dad hat gerade eine als Firmenwagen. In einem komfortableren Auto bin ich noch nie gewesen. Man drückt aufs Gas und man hört den Motor im Prinzip kaum lauter werden 
Dafür ist das Ding in der Stadt fast zu groß.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Landrover Evoque?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Landrover Evoque?


 
Der verliert zwar einen Test nach dem Anderen. Aber ich finde das es derzeit der coolste Kompakt SUV überhaupt ist .


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Landrover Evoque?


 
Gefällt mir auch recht gut. Wobei ich so ein, für die heutige Zeit, unzweckmäßige und eigentlich überflüssiges Autos nie fahren würde! Aber anschauen tu ich ihn gerne.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Oktober 2011)

der schaut zimlich futuristsch aus.
Genau wie die neue E klasse die auf der titelseite der auto bild ist.


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2011)

Sieht super aus. Sehr elegant und mal was neues Fehlt nur noch eine 300+PS Version


----------



## der_yappi (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich schwimme mal gegen den Strom:
Mir gefällt der Evoque gar nicht. Begründen kann ichs nicht, ist halt so.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich find den auch hässlich ohne Ende, da gefällt mir der Landrover Freelander um längen besser.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich find ihn lustig. Haben wollte ich ihn allerdings nicht, da schrecken mich die Schießscharte hinten, die fehlenden (bzw. durch viel Elektronik vorgegaukelten) Offroad-Eigenschaften, die ein Range meiner Meinung nach haben muss, und der bisher fehlende Sechszylinder ab.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2011)

Heute auf dem Parkpatz gesehen xD


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der verliert zwar einen Test nach dem Anderen. Aber ich finde das es derzeit der coolste Kompakt SUV überhaupt ist .


 
Mir gefällt er auch sehr. Ich bin schon in einem Vorserien Modell mitgefahren, Mitte Juli. Zu sagen ist, dass er innen im Vergleich zum Q3/X1 deutlich mehr Platz bietet, obwohl er fast genau so lang ist wie seine Kontrahenten. 
Im Innenraum wirkt alles sehr hochwertig, nur bei der Verarbeitung des Leders  kann der Evoque überhaupt nicht mit dem Audi mithalten. Beim BMW stört mich das ganze Hartplastik bei den Amaturen, was beim LR nicht ist. 
Der Komfort passt auch, wobei die 19" Felgen dazu beigesteuert haben, dass der Abrollkomfort etwas abnimmt. Der 2,2L Diesel(190PS) ist an sich sehr leise und hat eine kleine Anfahrschwäche, hat der X1 übrigens auch. 
Alle bemängeln ja die schlechte Rundumsicht, durch die breiten hinteren Säulen, aber das relativiert sich wieder, wenn man vorher einen Q7 hatte. 

Meine subjektive Einschätzung zu dem Auto.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Landrover Evoque?


 
Rein optisch finde ich den absolut Spitze. Sehr selten sehen neue Autos so geil aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich schwimme mal gegen den Strom:
> Mir gefällt der Evoque gar nicht. Begründen kann ichs nicht, ist halt so.


 
Ich mag ihn auch nicht, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich mit SUVs allgemein nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn auch nicht, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich mit SUVs allgemein nichts anfangen kann.


 
Du wohnst ja auch im Norden. Bei uns im Süden macht so ein Auto durchaus Sinn, denn wenn viel Schnee fällt kommt man viel besser voran. Es ist immer wieder lustig, wenn die 5er Fahrer mit Heckantrieb aus ihren Parkplätzen nicht raus kommen. 

Zweitens, wenn man zum Skifahren fährt und der Bergpass ist komplett zu geschneit, weil in der Früh noch keiner geräumt hat, kann man auf die Schneeketten verzichten. Oder man muss nicht im Schneckentempo mit durchdrehenden Reifen hoch fahren. 

Ansonsten macht ein SUV meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, man beachte den Luft Widerstand, vor allem auf der Autobahn.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Oktober 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Was sind denn so eure Traumautos ?


 
Mein absoluter Traumwagen ist der 67er Buick Riviera.


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wohnst ja auch im Norden. Bei uns im Süden macht so ein Auto durchaus Sinn, denn wenn viel Schnee fällt kommt man viel besser voran. Es ist immer wieder lustig, wenn die 5er Fahrer mit Heckantrieb aus ihren Parkplätzen nicht raus kommen.
> 
> Zweitens, wenn man zum Skifahren fährt und der Bergpass ist komplett zu geschneit, weil in der Früh noch keiner geräumt hat, kann man auf die Schneeketten verzichten. Oder man muss nicht im Schneckentempo mit durchdrehenden Reifen hoch fahren.
> 
> Ansonsten macht ein SUV meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, man beachte den Luft Widerstand, vor allem auf der Autobahn.



Da hast du Recht meine Eltern hatten vorm Q7 auch nur heck oder fronttriebler und da wir 200m bergauf zum Haus haben kamen wie oft nicht bis ganz nach oben. Jetzt heizt man einfach Vollgas nach oben  In der Stadt bzw im Parkaus sind solche Autos wirklich die reinste Katastrophe!


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht meine Eltern hatten vorm Q7 auch nur heck oder fronttriebler und da wir 200m bergauf zum Haus haben kamen wie oft nicht bis ganz nach oben. Jetzt heizt man einfach Vollgas nach oben  In der Stadt bzw im Parkaus sind solche Autos wirklich die reinste Katastrophe!


 
Endlich jmd., der mich versteht 

Es ist immer so lustig, wenn die mit ihren Fronttrieblern und Schneeketten mit 30 zur Bergstation hochfahren. Mit einem SUV kann man da ganz entspannt mit 60 vorbei heizen 

In der Stadt ist das Ding wirklich sehr groß, deswegen kommt evtl. der kleinere Evoque her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Wer lebt denn so weit im Knick, dass die Straßen nicht mal geräumt werden?


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns wird auch nicht geräumt, aber bisher bin ich trotzdem immer durchgekommen. Man braucht nur viel Anlauf


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2011)

Er sagte ja im Skiurlaub. Das war bei uns auch so. Wir fahren schon seit jahren nach Schladming in das selbe Hotel welches ziemlich hoch liegt. Die Strecken sind schon geräumt aber manche Pisten gehen über 5m über die Straße und sind vereist zusammen mit ner ordendlichen Steigung qualmten da des öfteren die Reifen. Da ist Bodenfreiheit und Allrad schon nett


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich spreche ja nur davon, wenn man zu Skifahren fährt. 

Sonst bin ich mitten in München


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche ja nur davon, wenn man zu Skifahren fährt.
> 
> Sonst bin ich mitten in München



Echt? Ich ja jetzt auch.. 
Ich entrümpel morgen endlich mal meinen Posteingang, dann kann man sich vlt mal treffen..



			
				ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagte ja im Skiurlaub. Das war bei uns auch so. Wir fahren schon seit jahren nach Schladming in das selbe Hotel welches ziemlich hoch liegt. Die Strecken sind schon geräumt aber manche Pisten gehen über 5m über die Straße und sind vereist zusammen mit ner ordendlichen Steigung qualmten da des öfteren die Reifen. Da ist Bodenfreiheit und Allrad schon nett



Echt, Schladming? Wie geil, wir machen immer mal wieder Urlaub in Ramsau.  
Sind auch schon aufn Dachstein geklettert und so..


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf der IAA habe ich drinn gesessen, dabei fand ich die Lederanmutung super gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

Naja bei dem Vorserien Modell war es nahe an der "Zumutung". Aber naja im Prinzip nicht so wichtig. Auf deinen Bildern sieht es jetzt viel sauberer aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich spreche ja nur davon, wenn man zu Skifahren fährt.
> 
> Sonst bin ich mitten in München


 
Boay ey, extra einen Suv, nur weil man 1x im Jahr mal in die Alpen fährt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Boay ey, extra einen Suv, nur weil man 1x im Jahr mal in die Alpen fährt.


 
Es sind ein "paar" mehrere Male. Aber ich bin jetzt still, sonst führt die vermeintliche "Dekadenz" noch zu unschönen Diskussionen


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Es sind ein "paar" mehrere Male. Aber ich bin jetzt still, sonst führt die vermeintliche "Dekadenz" noch zu unschönen Diskussionen


 
Ich würde mich auf gar keine "Wozu braucht man das" Diskussion einlassen. Denn man braucht fast nichts, wenns nur ums blanke Überleben geht. 
Aber wenn man sich was leisten WILL, dann sollte man das auch tun dürfen ohne sich rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Es sind ein "paar" mehrere Male. Aber ich bin jetzt still, sonst führt die vermeintliche "Dekadenz" noch zu unschönen Diskussionen


 
Jop, ich würde mir einen Hubschrauber chartern.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer lebt denn so weit im Knick, dass die Straßen nicht mal geräumt werden?


 
Ich zum Beispiel
wenn wenig Schnee gefallen ist dass wird meistens sofort geschoben.
Aber wenn viel gefallen ist und das Salz knapp wird kommen die manchmal erst nach 4 Tagen, manchmal auch gar nicht


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns ist das auch so... wenn dann der geschmolzene Schnee wieder zu Eis wird, freut man sich. Vorallem wenn man ein extrem tiefergelegten Wagen im Winter hat.


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich find ihn lustig. Haben wollte ich ihn  allerdings nicht, da schrecken mich die Schießscharte hinten, die  fehlenden (bzw. durch viel Elektronik vorgegaukelten)  Offroad-Eigenschaften, die ein Range meiner Meinung nach haben muss, und  der bisher fehlende Sechszylinder ab.



Zu vergleichbaren weichei SUV's kann der Evoque durchaus viel im Gelände  steckt die selbe Technik drin wie im Freelander. Fehlt halt ein Motor  mit etwas mehr Bums (so in Richtung TFSI mit 250 PS). Würde den sofort  nehmen, ober der nun Test gegen Stino Massenware verliert ist mir da  egal. Der Q3 und der X1 sehen gegen dem wieder 10 Jahre veraltet aus,  zudem ist der Evoque austattungsbereinigt günstiger als ein X1.

Nur wer absolut keine Geländeeigenschaften braucht ist mit nem X1 besser dran.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Fehlt halt ein Motor  mit etwas mehr Bums (so in Richtung TFSI mit 250 PS). Würde den sofort  nehmen, ober der nun Test gegen Stino Massenware verliert ist mir da  egal. Der Q3 und der X1 sehen gegen dem wieder 10 Jahre veraltet aus,  zudem ist der Evoque austattungsbereinigt günstiger als ein X1.


 
Es gibt einen 2 Liter Turbo mit 240 PS.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Oktober 2011)

Zoon schrieb:
			
		

> Zu vergleichbaren weichei SUV's kann der Evoque durchaus viel im Gelände  steckt die selbe Technik drin wie im Freelander. Fehlt halt ein Motor  mit etwas mehr Bums (so in Richtung TFSI mit 250 PS). Würde den sofort  nehmen, ober der nun Test gegen Stino Massenware verliert ist mir da  egal. Der Q3 und der X1 sehen gegen dem wieder 10 Jahre veraltet aus,  zudem ist der Evoque austattungsbereinigt günstiger als ein X1.
> 
> Nur wer absolut keine Geländeeigenschaften braucht ist mit nem X1 besser dran.



Die anderen "Weichei"-SUVs erheben aber gar nicht den Anspruch darauf, in abwegigem Gelände souverän unterwegs zu sein. Klar, es wird damit in der Werbung rumgespielt, weil die Kundschaft auf sowas steht, aber prinzipiell sind Sie für die Straße und nichts anderes entworfen worden.
Ganz anders hingegen die RRs, quasi "die" gehobenen Offroad-Geräte schlechthin (vs. Defender). Der Evoque wirkt da irgendwie - halbherzig, wie als wenn man auf diesen Pseudo-SUV-für-die-Hausfrau-Zug aufspringen will.


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2011)

Hab heute mal wieder ein bissi gebastelt, einmal die Kotflügel vom Golf lackiert. Und dann haben wir angefangen den 100NX vom Kumpel leer zu räumen um ihn vom Rost zu befreien  Das letzte Bild ist natürlich der Kotflügel bevor ich ihn lackiert habe... kein Used Look wie es teilweise bei der Golf Szene so beliebt ist.


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

zum Evoque: gar nicht mein Fall, und meiner Meinung nach sind SUVs eine in Deutschland überflüssige Fahrzeugklasse 



> Was sind denn so eure Traumautos ? Ich hab jede Menge.


 
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X  den hol ich mir mit 24, davor ist die Versicherung zu teuer


----------



## ich558 (31. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> zum Evoque: gar nicht mein Fall, und meiner Meinung nach sind SUVs eine in Deutschland überflüssige Fahrzeugklasse
> 
> Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X  den hol ich mir mit 24, davor ist die Versicherung zu teuer



Jo halbe Really Fahrzeuge sind da schon viel sinnvoller in Deutschland


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2011)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo halbe Really Fahrzeuge sind da schon viel sinnvoller in Deutschland



Like.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

> Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X


 er meint den kleinen mit 150ps.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Der Evo ist wohl eher ein Kompaktsportler und die haben meiner Meinung nach eine wesentlich größere Daseinsberechtigung als irgendwelche SUV´s. SUV´s können im Grunde doch gar nichts, sie verbrauchen einen haufen Sprit, bieten nicht mehr Platz als andere Fahrzeuge und sind fürs Gelände total ungeeignet. Noch dazu sind sie bei einem Unfall sehr gefährlich...


----------



## >ExX< (31. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich hat jede Fahrzeugklasse eine Daseinsberechtigung.
Wer es sich leisten kann, bzw. wer es toll findet soll es sich kaufen, wer nicht, lässt es


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jo halbe Really Fahrzeuge sind da schon viel sinnvoller in Deutschland



touché


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt schon im Grunde muss es jeder selber wissen, ich kann mit den Schiffen wenig bis gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon im Grunde muss es jeder selber wissen, ich kann mit den Schiffen wenig bis gar nichts anfangen.



Tja, andere (ich z.B.) schon. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Ohne jetzt eine riesen Diskussion zu starten, aber was kann ein X6 deiner Meinung nach besser als zum Beispiel ein 7ner? Mich würden die Beweggründe interessieren, was die Leute an einem SUV so reizt.


----------



## XE85 (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mich würden die Beweggründe interessieren, was die Leute an einem SUV so reizt.



Also die Aussagen die ich auf diese Frage am häufigsten bekomme sind "Hohe Sitzposition und somit gute Übersicht" und "Sicherheitsgefühl".

mfg


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

und  SUVs sehen massig aus, sind sie ja auch 

gibt halt Leute die auf kleine, oder eben auf große Autos stehen 

aber mir wäre ein SUV zu schade um damit durch den Wald zu brettern oder ähnliches


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt eine riesen Diskussion zu starten, aber was kann ein X6 deiner Meinung nach besser als zum Beispiel ein 7ner? Mich würden die Beweggründe interessieren, was die Leute an einem SUV so reizt.



Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
Warum kaufst du lieber blaue Zahnbürsten als pinke? Kann die blaue irgendwas besser als die anderen? Nö, sie *gefällt* dir einfach besser.
Mal abgesehen davon: wie schon gesagt wurde, die hohe Sitzposition entspannt, man fährt viel gemütlicher und fühlt sich sicherer. In einem 7er habe ich konstant das Verlangen, auf der linken Spur zu fahren - was ja an sich nichts schlimmes ist. In einem X6 bin ich viel gelassener, drehe gemütlich mit 150 meine Runden. Zum besseren Sicherheitsgefühl kommt auch die tatsächlich bessere Sicherheit. 

Usw., muss jetzt leider in die Vorlesung.


----------



## ich558 (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt eine riesen Diskussion zu starten, aber was kann ein X6 deiner Meinung nach besser als zum Beispiel ein 7ner? Mich würden die Beweggründe interessieren, was die Leute an einem SUV so reizt.


 
1. Geschmäcker sind verschieden daher gefallen vielen einfach nur die Form eines SUV ob es nun ein RAV4 oder ein Q7 ist spielt da keine Rolle und das reicht schon als Kaufgrund.
2. Hohe Sitzposition ist bei vielen ein Kaufagument, bei uns nicht aber meine Großeltern kaufen sich noch heuer den neuen X3 nur aus diesem Grund weil Oma doch etwas kleiner ist und ihr der momentane 8 Jahre alte 3er zu niedrig ist (und weil sie halt schon immer BMW fahren)
3. Großer Kofferraum und meist Platz für die ganze Familie. (zu 5t in den Skiurlaub geht Problemlos im Q7)
4. Je nach Fahrzeug bekommt man ordentlich Power und Komfort noch dazu.
5. Aufgrund der hohen Bodenfreiheit (zb beim Q7 an und absenkbar) ist er sehr wohl gelendegängiger als ein Golf. Braucht man nie aber wenn kann man sehr wohl ins Gelände. (Bei uns Silverster 2011/12 sind wir bei 15cm Schnee durch die Wiese einen Berg hinauf zum feiern und auch zum Testen ob man durchkommt )
6. Mytos Spritverbauch. Die 4.2l TDI Maschine braucht bei normaler Fahrweise 11l trotz einer eher hügeligen Umgebung. In einer Kleinstadt 12. Im Verhältnis zur Power und Gewicht finde ich das nicht viel. Ich glaube jedes 10 Jahre alte Mittelklassefahrzeug mit etwas Power braucht das selbe.
7. Im Falle eines Unfalls ist man selbst ziemlich sicher. 

Das Wort zum Montag


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt eine riesen Diskussion zu starten, aber was kann ein X6 deiner Meinung nach besser als zum Beispiel ein 7ner? Mich würden die Beweggründe interessieren, was die Leute an einem SUV so reizt.


Versuch mal, ne Ladung Wohnzimmerstühle in den 7er einzuladen, dann weißt du es. 
Ein SUV hat nen großen Kofferraum und ist gut beladbar, von daher Alternative für Leute, denen Kombis optisch nicht gefallen. von der Länge her hat man auch nicht mehr Parkplatzprobleme als mit einem Kombi.

Und man sitzt halt höher und hat riesige Rückspiegel, da kommt US-Pickup-Feeling auf, ohne dass man deren billige Innenräume und Technik von gestern mit 6L Hubraum ertragen muss.  (Mal ne Steilvorlage für die US-Fanboys )

Ich halte Benzinmotoren in den Karren auch für eher unsinnig, aber ein kleinerer SUV mit 3L Turbodiesel fährt sich gut und reißt einem kein Loch in die Tasche. Ist halt ein Lastentier und begrenz Geländefähig durch Allrad und mehr Bodenfreiheit. Echte Gelänfeagen braucht es ja hierzulande kaum mangels Urwald oder Wüste.


----------



## Falk (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, SUVs sind so eine Sache, die muss man mögen. Bin (jeweils über ein Wochenende, jeweils so 800km) schon X5 und Q7 gefahren (jeweils mit der 3L Diesel-Basismotorisierung) und gerade für Autobahnfahrten hat es mir gar keine Freude gemacht - rausbeschleunigen bis >200km/h hat gefühlt ewig gedauert, ein 5er oder A6 mit gleicher Motorisierung gehen da einfach besser. Mit größerem Motor mag das besser sein, aber so...

Dazu hat mir irgendwie das Gefühl für die Straße gefehlt.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mehrere Traumatuos.
Da ich auch sinnlose Autos mag, ist ein Dodge Ram SRT-10 darunter.
Hier ein Video:RTL 2 - Crème de la Chrom (Episode 14 ganz unten)


----------



## ich558 (31. Oktober 2011)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, SUVs sind so eine Sache, die muss man mögen. Bin (jeweils über ein Wochenende, jeweils so 800km) schon X5 und Q7 gefahren (jeweils mit der 3L Diesel-Basismotorisierung) und gerade für Autobahnfahrten hat es mir gar keine Freude gemacht - rausbeschleunigen bis >200km/h hat gefühlt ewig gedauert, ein 5er oder A6 mit gleicher Motorisierung gehen da einfach besser. Mit größerem Motor mag das besser sein, aber so...
> 
> Dazu hat mir irgendwie das Gefühl für die Straße gefehlt.



Ja das ist schon klar das eine 3l Maschine in so einem schweren Teil nicht viel reisst ein A6 damit dagegen aber ziemlich abgeht. Ich hab jetzt keinen Vergleich aber mit dem 4.2 kann man 200 schon mehr oder weniger entspannt fahren. 

@turbo
Ein RAM 1500 treffe ich immer wieder auf dem Weg zur Schule. Und der Sound ist schon geil


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

> Ein RAM 1500 treffe ich immer wieder auf dem Weg zur Schule. Und der Sound ist schon geil


 die ammis mit ihren V8 haben eine geilen sound .
dem ensprechen saufen auch viele...


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

V6 sind auch nicht so viel besser.

Wobei dtsch Autos mind genau so viel verbrauchem wenn man ZB die gleichen Zylinderanzahl und Hubraum und Leistung hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wobei dtsch Autos mind genau so viel verbrauchem wenn man ZB die gleichen Zylinderanzahl und Hubraum und Leistung hat.


 da kann ich mit relativ hoher sicherheit dagegen sprechen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass deutsche hersteller die gleiche leistung und drehmoment aus einem bruchteil des hubraums der ami-kollegen rausholen können, haben deutsche hersteller einfach um welten ausgereiftere techniken. Wenn ich allein schon sehe, dass die amis immer noch 2-ventiler bauen, frag ich mich manchmal, zu welchem zeitpunkt die aufgehört haben zu entwickeln bzw zu kopieren


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Eine Turbo kann kaputt gehen, der AMI V6/V8 wird länger halten( da zu geht weniger kaputt), auch läner als ein kleinere Motor mit der gleicher Leistung.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

> Wobei dtsch Autos mind genau so viel verbrauchem wenn man ZB die gleichen Zylinderanzahl und Hubraum und Leistung hat.


 das wäre dan aber ein primitiver v6.


> Wenn ich allein schon sehe, dass die amis immer noch 2-ventiler bauen,  frag ich mich manchmal, zu welchem zeitpunkt die aufgehört haben zu  entwickeln bzw zu kopieren


 man sit es am spritverbrauch und an der verarbeitungsqualität.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
> Warum kaufst du lieber blaue Zahnbürsten als pinke? Kann die blaue irgendwas besser als die anderen? Nö, sie *gefällt* dir einfach besser.
> Mal abgesehen davon: wie schon gesagt wurde, die hohe Sitzposition entspannt, man fährt viel gemütlicher und fühlt sich sicherer. In einem 7er habe ich konstant das Verlangen, auf der linken Spur zu fahren - was ja an sich nichts schlimmes ist. In einem X6 bin ich viel gelassener, drehe gemütlich mit 150 meine Runden. Zum besseren Sicherheitsgefühl kommt auch die tatsächlich bessere Sicherheit.
> 
> Usw., muss jetzt leider in die Vorlesung.



Gut das argument mit der gemütlichen Fahrweise kann ich in dem Fall schon nachvollziehen, ich fahre auch wesentlich sportlicher mit meinen beiden Nissans als wenn ich mal den G20 Van von meinem Vater fahre. Ansich finde ich seinen Van auch total überflüssig (7 Sitzer, 5.7L, 211PS, 2.9T Leergewicht) aber trotzdem ist es relativ spaßig das Teil zu fahren. Ich persönlich würde so ein Ding mir auch nicht kaufen, aber gibt genug Leute wie mein Vater die auf die Kisten total abfahren, anders ist es bei den SUV´s wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das mein Vater auch ein SUV Kunde wäre und so ein Teil eher fahren würde als einen normalen PKW. 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Versuch mal, ne Ladung Wohnzimmerstühle in den 7er einzuladen, dann weißt du es.
> Ein SUV hat nen großen Kofferraum und ist gut beladbar, von daher Alternative für Leute, denen Kombis optisch nicht gefallen. von der Länge her hat man auch nicht mehr Parkplatzprobleme als mit einem Kombi.
> 
> Und man sitzt halt höher und hat riesige Rückspiegel, da kommt US-Pickup-Feeling auf, ohne dass man deren billige Innenräume und Technik von gestern mit 6L Hubraum ertragen muss.  (Mal ne Steilvorlage für die US-Fanboys )
> ...


 


ich558 schrieb:


> 1. Geschmäcker sind verschieden daher gefallen vielen einfach nur die Form eines SUV ob es nun ein RAV4 oder ein Q7 ist spielt da keine Rolle und das reicht schon als Kaufgrund.
> 2. Hohe Sitzposition ist bei vielen ein Kaufagument, bei uns nicht aber meine Großeltern kaufen sich noch heuer den neuen X3 nur aus diesem Grund weil Oma doch etwas kleiner ist und ihr der momentane 8 Jahre alte 3er zu niedrig ist (und weil sie halt schon immer BMW fahren)
> 3. Großer Kofferraum und meist Platz für die ganze Familie. (zu 5t in den Skiurlaub geht Problemlos im Q7)
> 4. Je nach Fahrzeug bekommt man ordentlich Power und Komfort noch dazu.
> ...



Also ich finde die 11L schon recht viel wenn ich bedenke das ich den Van von meinem Vater (5.7L Benziner mit 2.9T Leergewicht) auch mit 14L fahre. Wenn man dann bedenkt das ein Diesel generell weniger verbraucht finde ich die 11L schon ordentlich, aber du hast Recht der Crysler NewYorker von meiner Mutter braucht mit weniger Hubraum und weniger Leistung auch seine 10L - 11L und dann sehen die 11L schon wieder ganz anders aus. Die restlichen Argumente kann ich gut nachvollziehen 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> dem ensprechen saufen auch viele...


 
Das ist ein altes Vorurteil was nicht mehr stimmt, man muss den Ami nur richtig fahren damit der nicht säuft. Wenn man das Teil mit 200km/h oder hohen Drehzahlen bewegt kommt man mit dem Tanken nicht nach, dafür wurden die Kisten aber auch nie gebaut. Wenn ich z.B. den Crysler von meiner Mutter sparsam über die Autobahn bewege komme ich mit 7.5L aus (V6 3.5L) oder den Van von meinem Dad (Daten siehe oben) mit 120km/h über die Autobahn schiebe habe ich auch schon 12L geschafft. Klar das macht keinen Spaß so zu fahren, aber das sind die normalen Einsatzgebiete von den Amikisten.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

oder auch in r6 oder vr6, aber am geilsten ist immer noch der Gleich 2 davon.
Wenn davon weggehen sind wir beim Wankel.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Eine Turbo kann kaputt gehen, der AMI V6/V8 wird länger halten( da zu geht weniger kaputt), auch läner als ein kleinere Motor mit der gleicher Leistung.


 
Ein kaputter Turbo und der höhere Verbrauch es V8 wird sich sicher relativieren


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Das Stimmt bedingt, mal zu  Winterreifen:Winterreifenhysterie 2011 | Motor-Kritik.de


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das Stimmt bedingt


 
Was heißt bedingt...

Ein Turbo geht normalerweise erst nach 100-150k km kaputt. Die musst du auch erst mal fahren. Dazu kommen die deutlich höheren Versicherungs- und KFZ-Steuer Kosten, die ich keines Wegs vernachlässigen würde.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Turbomotoren saufen doch selber viel... hättest du nun einen R4, R6 oder so genommen ohne Aufladung ok damit kann man günstiger fahren. Aber ein Turbomotor säuft sobald der Turbo läuft


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

> Das ist ein altes Vorurteil was nicht mehr stimmt, man muss den Ami nur  richtig fahren damit der nicht säuft. Wenn man das Teil mit 200km/h oder  hohen Drehzahlen bewegt kommt man mit dem Tanken nicht nach, dafür  wurden


 ich meine die großen v8 modelle.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Turbomotoren saufen doch selber viel... hättest du nun einen R4, R6 oder so genommen ohne Aufladung ok damit kann man günstiger fahren. Aber ein Turbomotor säuft sobald der Turbo läuft


 
Frag mal IT-Pashion, der fährt einen TT mit 2L Turbo. Der kommt sehr sparsam voran, nur weiß ich die genauen Werte nicht mehr.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> da kann ich mit relativ hoher sicherheit dagegen sprechen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass deutsche hersteller die gleiche leistung und drehmoment aus einem bruchteil des hubraums der ami-kollegen rausholen können, haben deutsche hersteller einfach um welten ausgereiftere techniken. Wenn ich allein schon sehe, dass die amis immer noch 2-ventiler bauen, frag ich mich manchmal, zu welchem zeitpunkt die aufgehört haben zu entwickeln bzw zu kopieren



Ja is klar, nur weil deutsche Hersteller die kleinen Motoren mit 3 Kompressoren und 5 Turbos maßlos aufblasen, dass die aus allen Nähten platzen und sich fast eine Supernova im Zylinder bei Verbrennung bildet, heißt es nicht, dass die Amikollegen das nicht auch könnten - und selbst wenn sie das nicht könnten, wenn interessierts. Wer würde sich schon einen Challenger oder Mustang mit 2L TDI und 170PS kaufen? Und was kopieren die Amis denn - etwa die Hemi-Bauweise von Motoren?


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Frag mal IT-Pashion, der fährt einen TT mit 2L Turbo. Der kommt sehr sparsam voran, nur weiß ich die genauen Werte nicht mehr.



Da brauch ich keinen im Internet fragen, hab viele Turbofahrer im Bekanntenkreis. Jeder bestätigt da der Verbrauch stark ansteigt sobald man den Turbo öfters benutzt. Rekord ist ein 1.8L Turbomotor von Nissan, mit 330PS welcher bei Lastbetrieb die 25L ganz locker knackt. 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> ich meine die großen v8 modelle.


 
Für mich ist ein 5.7L V8 schon ein großes V8 Modell und da finde ich 14L - 15L eigentlich nicht viel wenn man das hohe Leergewicht des Fahrzeuges berücksichtigt.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

@Riverna Gabs nichtmal nen Golf (oder gibt?) der nur 1.6 oder 2L hat aber noch nen fetten Turbo hat, damit hat der dann 2xx PS oder so und soll 6 Liter oder 5 ziehen? (Bin mir nicht sicher ob das ne Studie war oder obs den gibt )


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> da kann ich mit relativ hoher sicherheit dagegen sprechen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass deutsche hersteller die gleiche leistung und drehmoment aus einem bruchteil des hubraums der ami-kollegen rausholen können, haben deutsche hersteller einfach um welten ausgereiftere techniken. Wenn ich allein schon sehe, dass die amis immer noch 2-ventiler bauen, frag ich mich manchmal, zu welchem zeitpunkt die aufgehört haben zu entwickeln bzw zu kopieren


 
Deutsche Hersteller... wenn ich bedenke das die neue Generationen des VW Golfs Turbo und Kompressor brauchen um 170PS zu haben... ich hab 20PS mehr und das komplett ohne Zwangsbeatmung. Ich würde lieber einen 4L V8 fahren als ein zwangsaufgeladenen Joghurtbecher mit 1.4L.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Riverna Gabs nichtmal nen Golf (oder gibt?) der  nur 1.6 oder 2L hat aber noch nen fetten Turbo hat, damit hat der dann  2xx PS oder so und soll 6 Liter oder 5 ziehen? (Bin mir nicht sicher ob  das ne Studie war oder obs den gibt )


 
Ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt, bei VW kenn ich nur die 2L Turbo Motoren aus dem z.B. dem Audi TT.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Riverna Gabs nichtmal nen Golf (oder gibt?) der nur 1.6 oder 2L hat aber noch nen fetten Turbo hat, damit hat der dann 2xx PS oder so und soll 6 Liter oder 5 ziehen? (Bin mir nicht sicher ob das ne Studie war oder obs den gibt )


Der Polo GTI ist der so ziemlich am verrücktesten weil doppelt aufgeblasene Serienmotor:
VW Polo GTI: Geiz im Grenzbereich - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto
Der Block ist statt dem mittlerweile ja recht beliebten Alu wieder aus Grauguss weil er sonst explodiert.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

@Olsytle  
@Riverna Golf R20 glaub ich?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein 5.7L V8 schon ein großes V8 Modell und da finde ich 14L - 15L eigentlich nicht viel wenn man das hohe Leergewicht des Fahrzeuges berücksichtigt.



Genau so sehe ich das auch, vorallem da ich weiß, dass ein 760i ganz sicher nicht weniger braucht. Man muss also schon Autos der selben Gewichtsklasse vergleichen. Außerdem braucht der 5,7l Hemi 14l-15l nur wenn man viel im Stadtverkehr unterwegs ist. Überland lässt er sich mit 10l-11l fahren.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Leute fahren die Amimotoren halt wie die deutschen Motoren und wundern sich dann über den hohen Verbrauch. Wenn man die Amikisten tritt (wofür sie halt einfach nicht gebaut sind) fangen sie natürlich an zu saufen, aber fahr man einen Golf 1.4L 122PS mit 190km/h und dann ist der Verbrauch auch nicht mehr bei 6L. 

@Polo GTi... 
5.9L auf dem Prüfstand. Das sieht dann beim wirklichen Fahren schon wieder anders aus, dann sind wir bestimmt bei 7L und das schafft meine 15 Jahre alte Kiste auch. Abgesehen davon steht im Bericht ja auch das man bei zügiger Fahrweise unter 10L bleibt. Also doch bei mehr als 5.9L


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da brauch ich keinen im Internet fragen, hab viele Turbofahrer im Bekanntenkreis. Jeder bestätigt da der Verbrauch stark ansteigt sobald man den Turbo öfters benutzt. Rekord ist ein 1.8L Turbomotor von Nissan, mit 330PS welcher bei Lastbetrieb die 25L ganz locker knackt.


 
So war das früher bei den saugrohreinspritzenden Turbos.
Mein TTchen habe ich noch nie auf einen zweistelligen Wert gebracht. Und das trotz VMax Fahrten, Gangreichweitentests, etc... .
Von den Fahrleistungen liegt er ungefähr auf dem Niveau eines 3 Liter Saugers. Beim Verbrauch unter vielen 2 Liter Saugern.

Hier der Link zum Spritmonitor: Detailansicht: Audi - TT - TT Roadster 2.0 TFSi - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja is klar, nur weil deutsche Hersteller die kleinen Motoren mit 3 Kompressoren und 5 Turbos maßlos aufblasen, dass die aus allen Nähten platzen und sich fast eine Supernova im Zylinder bei Verbrennung bildet, heißt es nicht, dass die Amikollegen das nicht auch könnten - und selbst wenn sie das nicht könnten, wenn interessierts. Wer würde sich schon einen Challenger oder Mustang mit 2L TDI und 170PS kaufen? Und was kopieren die Amis denn - etwa die Hemi-Bauweise von Motoren?


 Was ist an einer ordentlichen aufladung schlimm? Die deutschen hersteller haben mittlerweile genug erfahrung, um einen motor aufladen zu können, ohne dass er nach 100000km schlapp macht.
Amerikaner könenn einfach nicht die technischen raffinessen in einen motor bauen, geschweige denn von selber entwickeln und bauen, wie es zum beispiel ein deutscher hersteller kann. Wo ich auch immer wieder lachen muss, ist der motor der Dodge Viper. Da sieht man mal, wie uneffizient und schlapp die amis motoren bauen.
Was sie abeguckt haben? ich glaube dass weisst du selber, ich sag mal nur so, einige Amerikanische hersteller würden vermutlich gar nicht mehr existieren/nur noch winzig klein sein, hötten sie nicht mit deutschen koorperiert und deren technik rauskopiert 
und was will ich mit hemibauweise 

@riverna: "Deutsche Hersteller... wenn ich bedenke das die neue Generationen des VW  Golfs Turbo und Kompressor brauchen um 170PS zu haben... ich hab 20PS  mehr und das komplett ohne Zwangsbeatmung. Ich würde lieber einen 4L V8  fahren als ein zwangsaufgeladenen Joghurtbecher mit 1.4L."

deutsche hersteller brauchen mitnichten ne aufladung um auf leistung zu kommen. Guck dir doch mal n 3,6liter boxer sauger von porsche, und n 8/über 8 liter motor von ner viper an. Da sind welten dazwischen 
Und ein golf ist ein alltagsauto, das sparsam und doch nicht allzu schlapp sein soll. Und genau das ist es mit diesen motoren auch. Ich denke kaum, dass viele leute einen 4liter V8 als alltagsauto bewegen möchten...


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Viper ist geil vorallem der V10, außerdem können sie auch anderes zB Tesla,
AMIs haben alles was man braucht, der aktuelle Mustang müsste hinten sogar noch eine  Starrachse haben!


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

8.2L sind bei 211PS natürlich kein schlechter Wert. Aber wäre mit einem 2L Sauger auch zu schaffen, leider gibt es wenige 2L Motoren (ohne Turbo) mit 200PS die man als Vergleich nehmen kann. Und meinen 2L im roten kann ich nicht als Vergleich nehmen, bin einfach zu wenig gefahren um eine realistische Aussage zu treffen, aber der Verbrauch liegt da zwischen 8L - 9L. Aber wie gesagt bei unter 200 Kilometer kann man keine repräsentative Aussage fällen, meinen kleinen 2L fahre ich im Schnitt mit 8.7L aber auch mit einer sehr sehr zügigen Fahrweise. Jedoch hat er laut Papieren auch 68PS weniger und beim Gewicht werden es auch einige hundert Kilo sein. Das man einen 200PS 2L Sauger auch mit 8L fahren kann sieht man hier: 

Übersicht: Honda - Civic - Spritmonitor.de

Jedoch sind die Type-R Civics oft in besitz von jungen Leuten die gerne mal die Kuh fliegen lassen, dass erklärt auch den hohen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 9.75L.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Wo zu einen Turbo wenn es auch so geht:Honda S2000



Die deutschen können sowas wahrscheinlich gar nicht bauen.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @riverna: "Deutsche Hersteller... wenn ich bedenke das die neue Generationen des VW  Golfs Turbo und Kompressor brauchen um 170PS zu haben... ich hab 20PS  mehr und das komplett ohne Zwangsbeatmung. Ich würde lieber einen 4L V8  fahren als ein zwangsaufgeladenen Joghurtbecher mit 1.4L."
> 
> deutsche hersteller brauchen mitnichten ne aufladung um auf leistung zu kommen. Guck dir doch mal n 3,6liter boxer sauger von porsche, und n 8/über 8 liter motor von ner viper an. Da sind welten dazwischen
> Und ein golf ist ein alltagsauto, das sparsam und doch nicht allzu schlapp sein soll. Und genau das ist es mit diesen motoren auch. Ich denke kaum, dass viele leute einen 4liter V8 als alltagsauto bewegen möchten...


 
Dafür fährt ein Ami Motor auch hundert tausende vom Kilometer mehr als die kleinen hochgezüchteten Motoren. Aber wenn wir schon von viel Leistung bei wenig Hubraum sprechen: 

Honda Civic 1.6L 160PS = 100PS pro Liter Hubraum
Nissan Almera 1.6L 197PS = 123PS pro Liter Hubraum
Honda S200 2.0L 240PS = 120PS pro Liter Hubraum

Es sind einfach total unterschiedliche Konzepte, den Amis ist es egal wieviel Hubraum sie für die Leistung brauchen. Sie könnten auch einen 2L Motor mit 300PS in eine Corvette knallen, aber wer würde das noch kaufen wollen? Die Ami Autos zeichnen sich einfach nunmal durch diese ganz spezielle Art von Motoren aus. Das macht die Autos nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Autos, sondern eben einfach nur anders.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Corvette ich finde die Corvette C5 wegen den Scheinwerfenr nicht schlecht.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wo zu einen Turbo wenn es auch so geht:Honda S2000
> Die deutschen können sowas wahrscheinlich gar nicht bauen.


Dafür gibts die Leistung halt erst "bei 8300 1/min".
Die Frage ist halt was man will. Mein 2L Turbo Motor ähnlichen Baujahres verbraucht genau so viel obwohl er einen Pot mehr hat(und der Wagen deutlich mehr wiegt), bringt aber an die 300Nm ab knapp über 2000 1/min und bei rund 5500 1/min Maximalleistung. An dem Punkt hat der Honda noch nicht einmal die 200Nm geknackt geschweige denn richtig Leistung entfaltet.
In der Praxis dreht man aber eher selten über 5k. Bei Rennserien in denen der Turbo verboten ist mag das ja recht praktisch sein dass der Motor so Drehzahlfest ist, aber im Normalbetrieb kommt man gar nicht so hoch gedreht.

Und wie bekannt ist Volvo für hochgegangene Turbos? Richtig: gar nicht. Auch über 200tkm sind drin, da frisst sich beim Honda über 8000rpm schon eher was fest.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Einen Golf mit 1.4L (ohne Turbo) 200PS würde niemand kaufen, eine Corvette mit 2L Turbo 200PS würde auch niemand kaufen, und einen Honda Civic mit 5.7L V8 200PS kauft auch niemand. Deswegen sind die Diskussionen das irgendwelche Hersteller etwas nicht bauen könnten eigentlich blödsinnig. Die Hersteller bauen halt die Motoren, die die Kundschaft am liebsten in den Fahrzeugen hätte. VW könnte auch 100PS aus einem Liter holen wenns sie es wollen würde, Chevy könnte auch einen sparsamen Turbo Benziner bauen. Aber die Hersteller legen darauf keinen Wert...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Die deutschen hersteller haben mittlerweile genug erfahrung, um einen motor aufladen zu können, ohne dass er nach 100000km schlapp macht.


 

Das muss sich erst noch zeigen. Diese ganz extreme Fälle, wo ein 1,4l Motor 200PS hat - das gibt es noch nicht so lange.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Amerikaner könenn einfach nicht die technischen raffinessen in einen motor bauen, geschweige denn von selber entwickeln und bauen, wie es zum beispiel ein deutscher hersteller kann.


 
Die meisten technischen Raffinessen sind reine Propaganda, sonst nichts. Vermutlich sind Amis nicht mal neidisch, dass sie solche Motoren nicht bauen können - warum auch, die haben es gar nicht nötig.



Riverna schrieb:


> Jedoch sind die Type-R Civics oft in besitz von jungen Leuten die gerne mal die Kuh fliegen lassen, dass erklärt auch den hohen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 9.75L.



Einen Type R EP3 hatte ich auch - vor dem 300C. War ein echtes Spaßauto, aber extrem teuer bei der Versicherung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wo zu einen Turbo wenn es auch so geht:Honda S2000
> 
> 
> 
> Die deutschen können sowas wahrscheinlich gar nicht bauen.


 
Wollen wir mal hoffen das deutsche Hersteller *sowas* nicht bauen.
Die Fahrleistungen sind ja nicht gerade der Kracher  . Ist halt das klassiche Problem wenn die Motorleistung häufiger auf dem Papier als auf der Straße anzutreffen ist. Siehe Olstyle's Beitrag.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die meisten technischen Raffinessen sind reine Propaganda, sonst nichts.  Vermutlich sind Amis nicht mal neidisch, dass sie solche Motoren nicht  bauen können - warum auch, die haben es gar nicht nötig.



Alles klar. Deshalb bekommst du im nächsten Jahr einen 2 Liter Turbo mit 240 PS in der US Ausführung des Explorer. Sie gehen den gleichen Weg nur rund 10 Jahre später.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

@Riverna:
Bei der Corvette geb ich dir Recht. Was anderes als ihren Ruf bietet die ja auch eigentlich nicht und der wäre halt sofort im Eimer bei zu wenig Hubraum.
Ob Honda Kunden aber wirklich was gegen einen Turbo haben wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch bei den Japsen sind Turbos ja sonst ziemlich in.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal hoffen das deutsche Hersteller *sowas* nicht bauen.
> Die Fahrleistungen sind ja nicht gerade der Kracher  . Ist halt das klassiche Problem wenn die Motorleistung häufiger auf dem Papier als auf der Straße anzutreffen ist. Siehe Olstyle's Beitrag.



Öhm die Fahrleistung liegt über denen von deinem Audi TT... also so schlecht kann die nun wirklich nicht sein. Lediglich da wo es auf Drehmoment ankommt ist der Audi schneller.... 

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI vs Honda S2000 2004 : The Duel 34081235



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei der Corvette geb ich dir Recht. Was anderes als ihren Ruf bietet die ja auch eigentlich nicht und der wäre halt sofort im Eimer bei zu wenig Hubraum.
> Ob Honda Kunden aber wirklich was gegen einen Turbo haben wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auch bei den Japsen sind Turbos ja sonst ziemlich in.



Du hast einfach eine Abneigung gegen amerikanische Fahrzeuge, somit hat eine ernsthafte Diskussion mit dir scheinbar gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Öhm die Fahrleistung liegt über denen von deinem Audi TT... also so schlecht kann die nun wirklich nicht sein. Lediglich da wo es auf Drehmoment ankommt ist der Audi schneller....
> 
> Audi TT 2.0 TFSI vs Honda S2000 2004 : The Duel 34081235


 
Wo hast du die Phantasiewerte her?
Der TT geht in 6,1s auf 100 km/h und in etwas über 18s auf 180 km/h. Sprich bis zu 1,5s schneller bei 30 minder PS und einer 1000x besseren Ausstattung.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Guck dir den Link an, dann wirst du sehen das es keine Phantasiewerte sind... die Austattung interessiert nicht die Bohne wenn man die Fahrleistung eines Fahrzeuges bemängelt. Die Werte sind übrigends Testwerte und keine Wunschwerte der Hersteller.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du hast einfach eine Abneigung gegen amerikanische Fahrzeuge, somit hat eine ernsthafte Diskussion mit dir scheinbar gar keinen Sinn.


Eines meiner Traumautos ist ein altes Mustang Cabrio mit Automatik. Aber selbst mit der dicksten Motorisierung würde ich nicht behaupten dass der Motor viel Leistung auf die Straße bringt, das eignet sich halt zum cruisen. 

Eine Corvette hat aber den Anspruch sportlich zu sein und deswegen kann ich diesem Ami-Auto im speziellen nichts abgewinnen. Dem Anspruch wird es halt höchstens bedingt gerecht wenn man es mit Autos gleicher Leistung oder gar gleichen Hubraums vergleicht.
Bei einem Sunbeam Tiger macht sich der dicke Motor ganz gut als Antrieb für einen Sportwagen, der ist aber halt auch schon was älter.

Zum Honda:
Der S2000 ist ein geniales Auto, garkeine Frage. Nur macht er halt mehr seinen Motor mit weniger Gewicht und gutem Fahrwerk etc. wett als dass er durch selbigen zu einem tollen Auto wird(wobei es natürlich auch noch deutlich schlechtere Motoren gibt).


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Oktober 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alles klar. Deshalb bekommst du im nächsten Jahr einen 2 Liter Turbo mit 240 PS in der US Ausführung des Explorer. Sie gehen den gleichen Weg nur rund 10 Jahre später.


 
Den Turbo als technische Raffinesse meinte ich gar nicht. Und selbst verständlich bauen die auch früher oder später Autos mit solchen Motoren, wenn sie konkurenzfähig bleiben wollen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der TT geht in 6,1s auf 100 km/h und in etwas über 18s auf 180 km/h. Sprich bis zu 1,5s schneller bei 30 minder PS und einer 1000x besseren Ausstattung.


 
Was Ausstatung betrifft, so sei es. Aber Fahrleistung betreffend - vergiss es. Schade dass wir das nie ausprobieren können.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Das braucht man nicht ausprobieren, die Daten von der Seite zeigen es doch? Als Audi Fan könnte man der Seite natürlich nun falsche Angaben vorwerfen


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

An alle die schnelle fahren, bekommen hier mal ein schönes Bsp. was passieren kann:120 mph (192 km/h) Crash Test - YouTube


----------



## ich558 (31. Oktober 2011)

Beeidruckend aber wenn man immer über Unfälle nachdenken müsste sollte man am besten gar nicht Auto fahren. Passieren kann immer was egal ob bei 50 oder 300km/h. Man könnte sogar sagen umso schneller man fährt deste konzentrierter ist man und man ist sicherer unterwegs Ich möchte man den selben Test mit 300 km/s sehen aber bisher nichts gefunden.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

was pasiert dan wohl wen es einen mit 300 um den baum wickelt


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Oktober 2011)

Guter Test. Ich ärgere mich auch immer wahnsinnig, wenn ich mit 200 auf der BAB unterwegs bin, und plötzlich taucht eine Betonwand vor mir auf..


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man gegen eine Brückenpfeiler fährt?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann kommt auch da vorher eine Leitplanke die dämpft. Unangenehm ist es trotzdem  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

nochmal zum thema turbomotoren und deren haltbarkeit: in meiner firma werden ja hauptsächlich schiffsmotoren gebaut. Diese besitzen meist mehrstufige turboaufladungen, ohne die turbos hätten die motoren etwa nur die hälfte ihrer leistung. Und diese Motoren sind definitiv nicht kaputt zu bekommen, sie laufen 24/7 und das oft über mehrere jahre, ohne einen einzigen defekt 
Dieses beispiel dürfte ansehnlich zeigen, dass bei der richtigen materialwahl und dem richtigen knowhow eine aufladung praktisch nur vorteile besitzt, und sich nicht auf die haltbarkeit der motoren auswirkt/nur sehr gerung. mMn sind die häufigsten defekte an heutigen motoren eh die der elektrik/elektronikseite, die mechanische seite ist mittlerweile sehr ausgeklügelt und gut erforscht


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Das ist der Punkt, das sie* immer l*aufen!
Das Problem beim Turbo soll das warm fahren bzw. kalt fahren sein, das ist kein Problem wenn der Motor eh die ausgemacht wird.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

Eine Aufladung nur Vorteile? Die Aufladung hat nur Nachteile, ausser mehr Drehmoment. Ein Turbo ist ein teures Verschleißteil, ein Turbo säuft mehr als ein gleich starker Sauger, man muss den Hocker immer penible warm und kalt fahren und ein Turbo braucht eine gewisse Zeit bis er einsetzt. Ein Sauger mit der gleichen Leistung, wird sich immer spritzer und schneller fahren lassen als ein Turbo. Bis der Turbo endlich arbeitet, hat der Sauger meistens schon seine Drehzahl und zieht. Ich persönlich würde einen Sauger immer einem Turbomotor vorziehen, mehr als der Kick ins Kreuz kann ein Turbo eh nicht machen. Dann lieber viel Hubraum oder eine hohe Literleistung, zumindestens für mein empfinden ist die bessere Lösung.

Der Hobel von einem Kumpel ist da ein super beispiel... das Fahrverhalten ist in etwa so: nix,nix,nix,buuuuum, genickbruch,nix,nix


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, das sie* immer l*aufen!
> Das Problem beim Turbo soll das warm fahren bzw. kalt fahren sein, das ist kein Problem wenn der Motor eh die ausgemacht wird.


 das problem mit warmfahren hast du bei jedem dafür anfälligen motor, da ist es egal ob sauger oder aufgepumpt  Kaltfahren ist bei den wenigsten motoren mehr wirklich "nötig". Gut ist es schon, aber wie gesagt nötig ist es bei den meisten nicht mehr 

@riverna: teuer sind die turbos bei heutigen autos nicht mehr, da gibts teurere teile, mal davon abgesehen dass du wohl kaum dein auto so lange fährst bis wirklich ein turbowechsel anstehen würde, einigermassen normales fahrverhalten vorrausgesetzt. das turboloch ist heutzutage so gut im griff, das merkst du kaum mehr. Und wenn der turbo dann da ist, hat jeder sauger das nachsehen  Und literleistung bekommst du halt durch einen turbo, da hast du dich etwas versprochen ^^
Aber naja, jeder hat halt einen eigenen geschmack was ja auch gut ist. Ich finde saugmotoren generell auch nicht schlecht, gerade für supersportwagen. Das ansprechverhalten ist halt schon besser, und sie sind drehfreudiger, keine frage. Allerdings würde ich als alltagsauto schon einen turbo vorziehen, auch wenn ich im moment aus kostengründen noch einen kleinen sauger fahre, der mir aber auch spass macht 

Ach ja, zum thema turbos sind säufer: dies ist völliger käse, da du einen turbo viel sparsamer bewegen kannst, bei trotzdem besseren fahrleistungen wie ein sauger. Bei heutigen turbos liegt das maximale/ein hoher teil des verfügbaren drehmoments meist extrem früh an, oft bei unter 2000 touren. Ein sauger braucht dafür wesentlich höhere drehzalhen, was einen höheren verbrauch zur folge hat


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, das sie* immer l*aufen!
> Das Problem beim Turbo soll das warm fahren bzw. kalt fahren sein, das ist kein Problem wenn der Motor eh die ausgemacht wird.


 
Dazu kommt noch dass Schiffsmotoren Höchst Drehzahlen haben, bei den ein normales Auto Leerlauf im kalten Zustand hat, da wundert es mich gar, dass die halten, aber Verdienst vom Turbo ist es nicht.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber naja, jeder hat halt einen eigenen geschmack was ja auch gut ist. Ich finde saugmotoren generell auch nicht schlecht, gerade für supersportwagen. Das ansprechverhalten ist halt schon besser, und sie sind drehfreudiger, keine frage. Allerdings würde ich als alltagsauto schon einen turbo vorziehen


 
So in etwa sehe ich das auch. Turbomotoren haben schon ihre Vorteile in Familienkombis oder Pseudogeländewagen. Aber in Sportautos haben sie nichts verloren.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ach ja, zum thema turbos sind säufer: dies ist völliger käse, da du einen turbo viel sparsamer bewegen kannst, bei trotzdem besseren fahrleistungen wie ein sauger. Bei heutigen turbos liegt das maximale/ein hoher teil des verfügbaren drehmoments meist extrem früh an, oft bei unter 2000 touren. Ein sauger braucht dafür wesentlich höhere drehzalhen, was einen höheren verbrauch zur folge hat


 
Turbos sind zwar keine Säufer, aber Sauger sind es auch nicht. Im Teillastbereich sind alle modernen Motoren sparsam. Hohe Drehzahl bedeutet hohen Verbrauch und hoher Drehmoment kommt woher - von warmer Luft oder was? Dank Turbo bekommt man mehr Luft, also mehr Sauerstoff in Brennräume um mehr Kraftstoff verbrennen zu können. Oder glaubst du ein Turboauto kann mehr Energie liefern als aufnehmen? Mag sein dass ein Turbomotor etwas effizienter ist, aber wir bewegen uns da in der Größenordnung - Glühlampe im Vergleich zu Halogenlampe und nicht Glühlampe im Vergleich zu einer LED-Lampe.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch dass Schiffsmotoren Höchst Drehzahlen haben, bei den ein normales Auto Leerlauf im kalten Zustand hat, da wundert es mich gar, dass die halten, aber Verdienst vom Turbo ist es nicht.


 na mein lieber, da biste aber "auf dem falschen dampfer" die motoren über die ich rede, sind schnellläufer, deren nenndrehzahl bei ca 4000U/min liegen. Dass was du meinst, sind die ganz großen 2takt-diesel langsamläufer, die laufen wirklich "langsam", teilweise so um die 300 U/min ^^


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> das problem mit warmfahren hast du bei jedem dafür anfälligen motor, da ist es egal ob sauger oder aufgepumpt  Kaltfahren ist bei den wenigsten motoren mehr wirklich "nötig". Gut ist es schon, aber wie gesagt nötig ist es bei den meisten nicht mehr



Absolut falsch, kaltfahren ist bei einem Turbomotor Pflicht. Egal ob von 1990 oder der aller neuste. Das muss man auch bei den neusten Turbo´s machen, sonst gehen sie früher oder später kaputt. Ob sich das am Ende dann in einer überschaubaren Zeit wiederspiegelt ist eine andere Frage. Jedoch ist es Fakt das man einen Turbo warm und kalt fahren muss, bei einem Sauger muss man das nicht... den kann man über die Autobahn knüppeln und sofort aus machen. 


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @riverna: teuer sind die turbos bei heutigen autos nicht mehr, da gibts teurere teile, mal davon abgesehen dass du wohl kaum dein auto so lange fährst bis wirklich ein turbowechsel anstehen würde, einigermassen normales fahrverhalten vorrausgesetzt. das turboloch ist heutzutage so gut im griff, das merkst du kaum mehr. Und wenn der turbo dann da ist, hat jeder sauger das nachsehen  Und literleistung bekommst du halt durch einen turbo, da hast du dich etwas versprochen ^^



Scheinbar hast du nicht richtig gelesen, ich sagte nicht das ein Turbo teuer ist, ich sagte es ist ein teures Verschleißteil  Und ein Turbolader kostet eben einfach seinen Preis, im Grunde ist der Turbo das teuerste Verschleißteil was es bei einem Turbomotor gibt. Das mit der Literleistung war im Grunde nicht flasch, ich hätte halt noch dazu schreiben sollten das ich jeweils von einem Sauger spreche. Dachte es wäre offensichtlich, aber war es leider nicht. Also entweder Hubraum oder Literleistung (jeweils ohne Turbo)

Aber naja, jeder hat halt einen eigenen geschmack was ja auch gut ist. Ich finde saugmotoren generell auch nicht schlecht, gerade für supersportwagen. Das ansprechverhalten ist halt schon besser, und sie sind drehfreudiger, keine frage. Allerdings würde ich als alltagsauto schon einen turbo vorziehen, auch wenn ich im moment aus kostengründen noch einen kleinen sauger fahre, der mir aber auch spass macht 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ach ja, zum thema turbos sind säufer: dies ist völliger käse, da du einen turbo viel sparsamer bewegen kannst, bei trotzdem besseren fahrleistungen wie ein sauger. Bei heutigen turbos liegt das maximale/ein hoher teil des verfügbaren drehmoments meist extrem früh an, oft bei unter 2000 touren. Ein sauger braucht dafür wesentlich höhere drehzalhen, was einen höheren verbrauch zur folge hat



Das ist nicht flasch gebe ich dir Recht, jedoch steht ausser Frage das ein Turbo der Arbeitet auch gerne was zu trinken haben will. Am Ende wird es sich nicht viel nehmen. Ein 2L 200PS wird weniger brauchen als ein 2L 200PS Turbomotor, leider fällt mir auf die schnelle kein Motor ein den es mit gleicher Leistung einmal als Turbo und einmal als Sauger gibt um die Verbrauchswerte miteinander zu vergleichen.

Ich will aber keine Diskussion starten, für mich bleiben Turbos ein NoGo im Auto.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. November 2011)

> Ich will aber keine Diskussion starten, für mich bleiben Turbos ein NoGo im Auto.


 und wie machst du das dan in zukunft den die meisten autos besitzen schon jezt nen turbolader.


> Absolut falsch, kaltfahren ist bei einem Turbomotor Pflicht


 Der motor muss warm sein nur die Luft soll kalt sein


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2011)

Wenn ich irgendwann dazu gezwungen werde überlege ich es mir eventuell, aber es wird immer auch Autos ohne Turbo geben  Ich sprach eigentlich vom Öl, was die Luft damit zu tun hat verstehe ich irgendwie gerade nicht so.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist nicht flasch gebe ich dir Recht, jedoch steht ausser Frage das ein Turbo der Arbeitet auch gerne was zu trinken haben will.


 
Ich will mal hoffen das du Abgasturbolader nicht mit Kompressor verwechselst...

Der Kompressor (meißt ein Roots-Gebläse) wird durch den Antribesstrang MECHANISCH angetrieben.
Kostet den Motor also Leistung (wie die Klimaanlage) -> folglich auch Sprit.
Steht dafür aber schon ab Standgas zur Verfügung

Der Turbo hat zwei miteinander verbundene Turbinen.
Die auf der Seite des Abgasstrangs wird durch das sonst nicht genutzte Abgas angetrieben (kostes also keine Leistung) und treibt wiederrum die Verdichterstufe auf der Ansaugseite.
Hier wird frische Luft verdichtet, durch einen Ladeluftkühler geschleust und anschließend in den Brennraum gepresst und die Verbrennung des Sauerstoff-Sprit-Gemisches so verbessert.

Und wie es schon oft gesagt wurde:
Bei gleichem HUBRAUM hat ein aufgeladener Motor
- mehr Power
- weniger Verbrauch
- ist elastischer

Mein "altes" Auto war ein Peugeot 206 mit dem 1,4l Sauger und 75PS.
Mein aktuelles Auto ist ein Seat Ibiza FR mit dem 1.4l TSI (Twincharger) und 150PS
Gleicher Hubraum - doppelte Leistung - weniger Verbrauch

Wikipedia sagt:
*Twincharged Stratified Injection*

_Bei der __Twincharged Stratified Injection kommen zwei Lader zum Einsatz. Der Erste ist ein mechanischer Drehkolbenlader (Kompressor) im Roots-Prinzip, der im unteren Drehzahlbereich (bereits ab Standgas)  die angesaugte Luft verdichtet. Ab einer Drehzahl von etwa 2000/min  steuert dann eine Regelklappe die Beteiligung des Kompressors an der  Aufladung. Zusätzlich beginnt hier die Verdichtung durch den zweiten  Lader, einen Abgasturbolader, der ab etwa 3500/min alleine die Aufladung des Motors übernimmt. Der Kompressor wird dann über eine Magnetkupplung abgetrennt._
_Mit dieser Technik entfallen die größten Nachteile der beiden Lader:_


_Das „Turboloch“ des Abgasturboladers in den unteren Drehzahlen wird durch den Einsatz des Kompressors überbrückt._
_Der Kompressor wird bei höheren Drehzahlen von der Kurbelwelle getrennt und entzieht dem Motor somit keine Leistung mehr._
_In ähnlicher Form wurde die kombinierte Aufladung eines Benzinmotors  durch Kompressor und Turbolader bereits in den 1980er Jahren in den 200  Serienfahrzeugen des Gruppe-B-Rallyefahrzeuges Lancia Delta S4 eingesetzt._
_ Die doppelt aufgeladenen TSI-Aggregate von Volkswagen entwickeln aus einem Liter Hubraum bis zu 98 kW (133 PS).



_Schönes Youtube-Video zum 1.4TSI:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20qqavckWdw


----------



## Adrenalize (1. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich als alltagsauto schon einen turbo vorziehen, auch wenn ich im moment aus kostengründen noch einen kleinen sauger fahre, der mir aber auch spass macht
> [...]
> Ich will aber keine Diskussion starten, für mich bleiben Turbos ein NoGo im Auto.


Merkst du eigentlich was? 

Glückwunsch, du hast hiermit offiziell den Thread gewonnen. Die Mods werden sich hoffentlich in Kürze bei dir melden und dir deinen Pokal überreichen!  

Ach ja:


> leider fällt mir auf die schnelle kein Motor ein den es mit gleicher Leistung einmal als Turbo und einmal als Sauger gibt um die Verbrauchswerte miteinander zu vergleichen.


Das könnte daran liegen, dass derselbe Motor bei Zwangsbeatmung immer etwas mehr Leistung hat. Um auf die gleiche Leistung zu kommen bräuchte ein ansonsten baugleicher Saugmotor mehr Hubraum.
Außerdem ist Leistung ja relativ, da die Motorkennlinien sich ändern (besonders eben die Drehmomentkurve, Peak vs Plateau).

Ein Beispiel dafür, dass der Mehrverbrauch bei kleinen Turbos nicht unbedingt ist, wäre der Mini Cooper vs Cooper S. Der 122 PS Cooper mit Saugmotor ist von BMW mit 5,4L/100km angeben, der Turbo-Cooper S mit 184 PS mit 5,8L/100km. Natürlich sind das idealisierte Verbrauchswerte, aber real wird der Abstand kaum größer sein.
Der Motor ist ansonsten nahezu identisch. Ggf. gibt es noch Gewichtsunterschiede durch unterschiedliche Bremsen etc.
Turboloch hat man da auch nicht, der Ladedruck ist ja sehr gering, wodurch der Turbo schnell auf Tour kommt. Oben raus ist er dafür ein wenig zugeschnürter, aber im Normalfall fährt man ja nicht jeden Gang in den Begrenzer hinein aus.

Fahrzeuge mit Registeraufladung oder Twinscroll-Ladern ö.ä. Haben dann halt einen kleinen Lader für den unteren Drehzahlbereich und einen großen Lader für oben, bzw. erreichen durch gezielte getrennte Abgasrückführung den Effekt zweier Lader.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2011)

Der aktuelle Cooper-S (und JCW) hat nen Twin-Scroll.
Gemeinschaftsarbeit von BMW und PSA.
Mini auf BMW-Seite sowie diverse Citröen und Peugeot-Modelle auf PSA-Seite (u.a. DS3, 207, RCZ)


----------



## Adrenalize (1. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Cooper-S (und JCW) hat nen Twin-Scroll.
> Gemeinschaftsarbeit von BMW und PSA.
> Mini auf BMW-Seite sowie diverse Citröen und Peugeot-Modelle auf PSA-Seite (u.a. DS3, 207, RCZ)


Ja, ist ein recht gutes Beispiel für einen modernen Lader, der dank intelligenter Abgasrückführung ein ansprechverhalten wie ein Twinturbo oder TSI mit Kompressor hat.


----------



## roadgecko (1. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> und wie machst du das dan in zukunft den die meisten autos besitzen schon jezt nen turbolader.
> *Der motor muss warm sein nur die Luft soll kalt sein*



Ich glaube, er meint damit, das man einen Turbo-Motor nicht voll belasten soll um ihn direkt danach aus zu schalten. 

Es ist nämlich besser den Motor und Turbo bei niedrigen Drehzahlen wieder etwas abzukühlen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Guck dir den Link an, dann wirst du sehen das es keine Phantasiewerte sind... die Austattung interessiert nicht die Bohne wenn man die Fahrleistung eines Fahrzeuges bemängelt. Die Werte sind übrigends Testwerte und keine Wunschwerte der Hersteller.


 
Ich sag nur AZ Ausgabe 15/ 2010, 0-100 in 6,2s, auf 180 km/h in 18,3.
Aber wir können es noch weiter auf die Spitze treiben, der aktuelle 2 Liter im Z4 leistet 245 PS, also annähernd das Gleiche wie der ale S2000 und benötigt nur 5,7 auf 100. Und jetzt kommst du  .


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich will mal hoffen das du Abgasturbolader nicht mit Kompressor verwechselst...



Ein Turbo komprimiert die Luft, was braucht komprimierte Luft um daraus Kraft/Leistung zu machen? Ganz genau Treibstoff, also mehr komprimierte Luft = mehr Treibstoff = mehr Leistung. Ich weiß schon sehr gut was der Unterschied zwischen einem Turbo, einem Kompressor und einem G-Lader ist. Sobald der Turbolader mehr Luft in den Verbrennungsraum drückt muss auch der Treibstoff genug vorhanden sein, sonst würde ein Turbolader gar nicht funktionieren. 

Das dein 150PS Seat weniger verbraucht als dein 75PS 206 ist nicht der Verdienst vom Turbo sondern von der Leistung. Als ich von einem 1.6L 90PS Motor auf einen 2.0L 143PS Motor umgestiegen bin hatte ich auch weniger Verbrauch und das obwohl ich bei beiden Motoren kein Turbo habe, das liegt einfach daran das ich beim 2L Motor viel weniger Gas geben muss um auf die Geschwindigkeit zu kommen wie beim 1.6L Motor. Weniger Gas geben bedeutet nunmal weniger Verbrauch, ob mit oder ohne Turbo ist hier total egal. 

Aber lassen wir es, das würde in einer ewigen Diskussion ausarten... 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich was?
> 
> Glückwunsch, du hast hiermit offiziell den Thread gewonnen. Die Mods werden sich hoffentlich in Kürze bei dir melden und dir deinen Pokal überreichen!



Den Pokal solltest du bekommen, den scheinbar merkst du nicht einmal das du zwei Zitate von unterschiedlichen Personen nimmst und mir dann zu sagen ich würde mir wiedersprechen...



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich als alltagsauto schon einen  turbo vorziehen, auch wenn ich im moment aus kostengründen noch einen  kleinen sauger fahre, der mir aber auch spass macht





Riverna schrieb:


> Ich will aber keine Diskussion starten, für mich bleiben Turbos ein NoGo im Auto.



Da frage ich mich gerade, wer hier nichts mehr merkt 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sag nur AZ Ausgabe 15/ 2010, 0-100 in 6,2s, auf 180 km/h in 18,3.
> Aber wir können es noch weiter auf die Spitze treiben, der aktuelle 2 Liter im Z4 leistet 245 PS, also annähernd das Gleiche wie der ale S2000 und benötigt nur 5,7 auf 100. Und jetzt kommst du  .



Es geht nicht darum das der S2000 ein Rennwagen ist, aber du kannst nicht sagen das die Fahrleistung schlecht ist, wenn sie genau so sind wie die von deinem Fahrzeug. Das wiederspricht sich doch oder behauptest du dein TT hat auch eine schlechte Fahrleistung?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Turbo komprimiert die Luft, was braucht komprimierte Luft um daraus Kraft/Leistung zu machen? Ganz genau Treibstoff, also mehr komprimierte Luft = mehr Treibstoff = mehr Leistung. Ich weiß schon sehr gut was der Unterschied zwischen einem Turbo, einem Kompressor und einem G-Lader ist. Sobald der Turbolader mehr Luft in den Verbrennungsraum drückt muss auch der Treibstoff genug vorhanden sein, sonst würde ein Turbolader gar nicht funktionieren.



Ein Turbolader bezieht seine Antriebsenergie aus weggeworfenem Abgas. Da er dem Motor die Arbeit des Ansaugens abnimmt und für eine perfekte Zylinderfüllung sorgt, wird der Wirkungsgrad durch den Turbo verbessert. Zusätzlich ist es möglich durch die turbobedingte Leistungssteigerung den Motor insgesamt kompakter und Hubraumärmer zu konstruieren, was schlussendlich auch die Motor innere Reibung reduziert werden kann, was widerum zu einer Spritersparniss führt.



Riverna schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das der S2000 ein Rennwagen ist, aber du kannst nicht sagen das die Fahrleistung schlecht ist, wenn sie genau so sind wie die von deinem Fahrzeug. Das wiederspricht sich doch oder behauptest du dein TT hat auch eine schlechte Fahrleistung?


 
Für einen 240 PS Motor sind die Fahrleistungen schlecht, da man sie mit einem Auto voller Luxusfeatures und 30 PS weniger sogar toppen kann. Das zeigt zum Teil die Konzeptionellen Nachteile eines kleinen "Luftpumpen"-Motors welcher seine Leistung primär über die Drehzahl holt, denn über das Motordrehmoment.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Den Pokal solltest du bekommen, den scheinbar merkst du nicht einmal das du zwei Zitate von unterschiedlichen Personen nimmst und mir dann zu sagen ich würde mir wiedersprechen...


In dem Beitrag, auf den ich geantwortet habe, steht der Text jeweils außerhalb der Zitatfelder. Insofern war das dann dein Fehler, ich recherchiere jetzt nicht bei jedem Satz nach, ob das nicht vielleicht doch ein Zitat von jemandem 3 Beiträge davor sein sollte. 

Die Tatsache, dass du das Beispiel mit dem Mini drunter nicht eingehst, zeigt auch deine Diskussionsstrategie. Wenn du kein Gegenargument findest, wird es ignoriert, wie? 
Aber um Himmels Willen nicht aufhören, die Diskussion ist soweit sehr unterhaltsam! 



> Es geht nicht darum das der S2000 ein Rennwagen ist, aber du kannst nicht sagen das die Fahrleistung schlecht ist, wenn sie genau so sind wie die von deinem Fahrzeug. Das wiederspricht sich doch oder behauptest du dein TT hat auch eine schlechte Fahrleistung?


Der TT wiegt mehr, hat weniger PS, verbraucht etwas weniger und hat annähernd dieselben Fahrleistungen. Zusätzlich kann man im TT auch bei 2000u/min schon den vollen Drehmoment abrufen und somit sportlich und sparsam cruisen, während der Honda-Motor bei 2000u/min halt noch nicht "auf Touren" kommt.
Niemand sagt, dass der Reiskocher schlecht ist, aber unter diesen Aspekten bietet halt der Audi das fortschrittlichere Konzept...


----------



## ich558 (1. November 2011)

Um mal etwas von diesem faden Thema wegzukommen: Bin gerade auf folgendes gestoßen. So ein RS3 mit 510PS und 3,5s von 0-100 ist doch mal ein Wolf im Schafspelz. Würde mit sowas gerna mal einen 911 oder so versaugen


----------



## roadgecko (1. November 2011)

Nicht schlecht. Bis auf die Felgen, die ein bisschen angriffslaune zeigen sieht man ihm die 500ps nicht an


----------



## Whoosaa (1. November 2011)

Und dann neue Vorderreifen draufmachen lassen, während der 911er-Fahrer lachend an dir vorbeifährt..


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. November 2011)

naja, einen 911 wirst du damit wohl kaum verblasen. Wobei es vom 911er ja viele motorisierungen gibt 
Der audi kann vielleicht schnell geradeaus, kann mit aber nicht vorstellen dass er auf dem track was reisst, da wirdi hm auch ein schlechter motorisierter 911 gnadenlos davonheizen


----------



## roadgecko (1. November 2011)

Der RS3 hat doch Quattro oder nicht ? (@ *Whoosaa )
*


----------



## ich558 (1. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, einen 911 wirst du damit wohl kaum verblasen. Wobei es vom 911er ja viele motorisierungen gibt
> Der audi kann vielleicht schnell geradeaus, kann mit aber nicht vorstellen dass er auf dem track was reisst, da wirdi hm auch ein schlechter motorisierter 911 gnadenlos davonheizen


 
Ach alles was unter dem 911 Turbo liegt ist sicher in Reichweite und Trackeigenschaften sind im Alltag eher zweitrangig da reicht es wenn man nur geradeaus kann :ugly.
Und die Felgen würde ich sofort runternehemn. Mit solchen hässlichen megamöchtegern coolen Dinger kann ich nichts anfangen. Da gefallen mir alle anderen Standartfelgen besser


----------



## Whoosaa (1. November 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Der RS3 hat doch Quattro oder nicht ? (@ Whoosaa )



Ja schon, aber er ist brutal frontlastig. Viel Übersteuern in den Kurven, und folglich werden die vorderen Räder stark belastet - dazu kommt noch, dass sie ja auch angetrieben sind -> noch höhere Belastung. 
Deswegen gehen auch die vorderen Bremsen relativ früh in die Knie.

Vorsicht: Nicht meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, aber die eines professionellen Testers.


----------



## >ExX< (1. November 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber er ist brutal frontlastig. Viel Übersteuern in den Kurven, und folglich werden die vorderen Räder stark belastet - dazu kommt noch, dass sie ja auch angetrieben sind -> noch höhere Belastung.
> Deswegen gehen auch die vorderen Bremsen relativ früh in die Knie.
> 
> Vorsicht: Nicht meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, aber die eines professionellen Testers.


 
also laut eines anderen Testers soll der wohl gar nicht übersteuern, sonder massiv untersteuern 
klingt eig logischer wenn so viel Gewicht auf der Vorderachse ist
das Auto kann man wohl auch kaum zum driftern überreden.....


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2011)

Frontlastig und Übersteuern wäre ja auch ein Widerspruch.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das dein 150PS Seat weniger verbraucht als dein 75PS 206 ist nicht der Verdienst vom Turbo sondern von der Leistung.


Und wie kommt, bei gleichem Hubraum, die Leistung zu Stande?
Zaubert die sich aus dem Hut?
Nein -> Turbo + Kompressor



Riverna schrieb:


> Als ich von einem 1.6L 90PS Motor auf einen 2.0L 143PS Motor umgestiegen bin hatte ich auch weniger Verbrauch und das obwohl ich bei beiden Motoren kein Turbo habe, das liegt einfach daran das ich beim 2L Motor viel weniger Gas geben muss um auf die Geschwindigkeit zu kommen wie beim 1.6L Motor. Weniger Gas geben bedeutet nunmal weniger Verbrauch, ob mit oder ohne Turbo ist hier total egal.


Denk mal nach...
1600ccm alt - 2000ccm neu - macht ein Plus von 400ccm
Bei mir ist der Hubraum gleich geblieben. Bei dir hat er sich erhöht.
Also kommt bei mir die Leistung vom Turbo. Bei dir von der Hubraumerhöhung.


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und wie kommt, bei gleichem Hubraum, die Leistung zu Stande?
> Zaubert die sich aus dem Hut?
> Nein -> Turbo + Kompressor



Was ist das den bitte für ein blöder Vergleich? Mein großer 2L Motor hat auch 50PS mehr als der kleine 2L Motor und die kommen auch ohne Turbo zustande.  Abs ob man für 150PS zwingend einen Turbolader braucht... 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Denk mal nach...
> 1600cm² alt - 2000cm² neu - macht ein Plus von 400cm²
> Bei mir ist der Hubraum gleich geblieben. Bei dir hat er sich erhöht.
> Also kommt bei mir die Leistung vom Turbo. Bei dir von der Hubraumerhöhung.



Die reinste unlogik... abgesehen davon das beide Motoren nicht einmal vom gleichen Hersteller kommt... aber dann gebe ich dir mal ein Rätsel:

SR20Di 2.0L 16v 115PS 
SR20De 2.0L 16V 125PS 
SR20DE 2.0L 16V 143PS 
SR20VE 2.0L 16V 190PS 

Alles 2 Liter Motoren von Nissan und zwischen dem kleinsten und dem größten liegen 75PS. Woher kommt die Leistung? Vom Turbo nicht da alle keinen Turbo haben... Man kann auch ohne Turbos Leistung raus holen, was willst du mir also damit sagen? Der niedrigere Spritverbrauch kommt einfach dadurch das du mehr Leistung hast. Du würdest auch mit einem 1.6L 150PS Saugmotor weniger oder gleich viel verbrauchen wie mit deinem alten 75PS Motor. Rein die Leistung (egal wie sie zustande kommt) ist dafür verantwortlich. 

Aber ist auch egal bleib bei deinem glauben das du einzig und alleine durch den Turbo einen nierigeren Spritverbrauch hast, mir kann und soll es egal sein. Für mich ist das Thema durch... ich halt mich da nun einfach raus.


----------



## der_yappi (1. November 2011)

Kann ich genau so auch sagen:
1.6l Twinscroll (BMW / PSA)
Gibts mit 150PS, 155PS, 174PS, 184PS, 200PS und 210PS (sind grade die Werte die ich im Kopf habe)
Wie kommt DAS Zustande?

Ich würde einfach mal in folgende Richtung denken:
Optimierung des Grunddesigns + Unterschiedliche Teile (etwas anderer Lader, FMIC, Nockenwelle, etc) und andere Steuersoftware.

Lässt sich auch gut am alten 1.8t 20V von VW erkennen.
Den gabs auch in den unterschiedlichsten Varianten (von 150PS bis hin zu 240PS).
Oder auch den 1.9TDI
Da ein etwas anderer Lader, ein bisschen andere Kolben, anderer LLK, andere Einspritzdüsen, andere Kraftstoffpumpe, andere Pleuel ... etc pi pa po

Und so ist es auch bei den Saugern.
2l Sauger aus dem Peugeot 206 S16 -> 136PS
2l Sauger aus dem 206 RC -> 177PS
Optimierung des Grunddesigns.


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2011)

Gääähn.


----------



## Zoon (1. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Um mal etwas von diesem faden Thema wegzukommen: Bin gerade auf folgendes gestoßen. So ein RS3 mit 510PS und 3,5s von 0-100 ist doch mal ein Wolf im Schafspelz. Würde mit sowas gerna mal einen 911 oder so versaugen



Geht noch besser, MTM hat den Motor schon in den A1 gekloppt:

Gelungene Teilchenbeschleunigung: MTM A1 fährt unglaubliche 324km/h in Nardo

Ohne diese Kriegsbemalung bestellt ist das wirklich ein schöner Schläfer, hinten am besten den 1.4 TDI Schriftzug dranlassen und sich dann auf der Autobahn austoben 

Eine Allradversion ist laut MTM auch schon in der Mache.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber ist auch egal bleib bei deinem glauben das du einzig und alleine durch den Turbo einen nierigeren Spritverbrauch hast, mir kann und soll es egal sein. Für mich ist das Thema durch... ich halt mich da nun einfach raus.


 
Das behauptet doch keiner. Ist aber ein logischer Weg, da der Turbo den Wirkungsgrad verbessert.
Und was noch so eine positive Sache ist, ist das die Zylinder schon bei niedrigsten Drehzahlen perfekt gefüllt werden, was zu einem perversen Drehmomentverlauf führt.


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

Man könnte doch auch ein Kompressor verwenden?

Wobei der Polo GTI auch schon wieder besser ist als der Golf GTI, finde ich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Man könnte doch auch ein Kompressor verwenden?


 
Der Kompressor nuckelt an der Primärenergie. Insofern sollte er eigentlich die 2. Wahl sein. 
Bald kann ich mehr dazu sagen, da ich meine kleine Serie von 3 Turbo Di Fahrzeugen nun durch einen V6 Kompressor unterbreche  .


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

ist das auf deinem Avatar dein Auto?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für einen 240 PS Motor sind die Fahrleistungen schlecht




Das ist relativ. Guck dir mal den Focus RS an. Der schaft nicht mal unter 6s von 0-100, wobei das offizielle Angaben sind, gefahren habe ich den nicht - kann fast gar nicht glauben, dass der so schlecht gehen soll.




der_yappi schrieb:


> Der Turbo hat zwei miteinander verbundene Turbinen.
> Die auf der Seite des Abgasstrangs wird durch das sonst nicht genutzte Abgas angetrieben (kostes also keine Leistung) und treibt wiederrum die Verdichterstufe auf der Ansaugseite.
> Hier wird frische Luft verdichtet, durch einen Ladeluftkühler geschleust und anschließend in den Brennraum gepresst und die Verbrennung des Sauerstoff-Sprit-Gemisches so verbessert.


 

Das hast du echt schön erklärt, aber glaubst du, dass ein Perpetuum mobile funktioniert?Nichts auf dieser Welt ist kostenlos und schon gar keine Energie und damit Leistung. Atme mal tief ein und durch ein Staubsaugerrohr wieder aus und dann wieder ein und durch einen Strohhalm wieder aus. Was klappt besser? Ein Turbomotor kann, übertrieben gesagt, etwa so "ausatmen" wie du, wenn du dich mit einer Olive verschluckt hast. Also die Kolben, die gerade dabei sind die Abgase rauszupressen bekommen zusätzlichen Widerstand und da alle Kolben nun mal mit einer und der selben Kurbelwelle verbunden sind, bekommen auch die Kolben, die gerade dabei sind die Luft für die Verbrennung zu kompremieren, ebenfalls zusätzlichen widerstand.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. November 2011)

> Der schaft nicht mal unter 6s von 0-100,


 das ist schon langsam.ein audi A8 mit 250 diesel ps schaft es von 0 auf 100 in 6,1sek.


----------



## roadgecko (1. November 2011)

Die offizelle Angabe des Focus liegt laut autoscout bei 5,9sek. Und das der Audi mit Allrad fast besser beschleunigt sollte jeden geläufig sein, der etwas in Physik aufgepasst hat.

Bei 300PS und Frontantrieb ist einfach nicht genug traktion da.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. November 2011)

> Bei 300PS und Frontantrieb ist einfach nicht genug traktion da.


 das komt davon wen man auf den billigen frontantrib setzt..wie bei der nächsten 1er BMW gneration


----------



## 1821984 (1. November 2011)

Also mal ganz Sachlich bleiben. Allein die alten 1,8t Motoren von VAG  gab es in vielen verschiedenen Ausführungen. Und wirklich alle sind in  der Lage mehrere 100.000km zu machen. Vorrausgesetzt ist natürlich eine  fachgerechte Wartung.

1,8t = 150PS (A3 8l)
1,8t = 163PS (A4)
1,8t = 179PS (Leon, Golf4)
1,8t = 209PS (alter S3)
1,8t = 225PS (Leon Cupra usw)

Um nur einige zu nennen. Es gibt noch viele kleine Zwischenstufen die  meistens bei Audi zu finden sind. Der Grundmotor ist fast immer gleich. 
Ein Warm fahren findet jeder Motor toll. Der Vorteil ist nunmal der (wie  es ja schon gesagt wurde), dass man mittels Zwangsbeartmung eine  bessere Leistungsausbeute bekommt. Das max. Drehmoment und Leistung bei  niedrigen Drehzahlen zur Verfügung stehen.

Das Thema Kaltfahren ist völlig Überbewertet. Na klar manche gehen mit  ihren Sachen so um, dass man mal richtig Lack gibt und dann noch fast  bei 5000U/min. den Motor aus macht. Die Turbolader, wo ein Kalt fahren  wirklich nötig ist über mehrere Minuten, die findet man kaum im  Strassenverkehr. Umgangssprachlich ist beim Kaltfahren eher gemeint,  dass man nach einer sportlichen Gangart beim Turbo mal den Letzten km  normal fährt. Der Fahrtwind und die Ölpumpe machen den Rest. Auch  einfach im Leerlauf stehen geht auch. Weil einfach das Öl noch bewegt  wird. Wenns doch mal extremere Sachen sind, gibt es Wassernachläufe, die  das ganze auch kühlen, wenns aus ist.

Aber genauso findet es der Kopf vom Sauger auch toll, wenn er mal ne  Minute normal die Kühlmedien fördern darf, damit sich der Alukopf und  der Gussblock halbwegs gleichmäßig abkühlen. 

Denn Turbo jetzt als Ersatzteil schlecht zu machen ist auch falsch.  Warum kaufen sich die Leute dann Diesel? Warum haben sich die Leute  damals die beliebten PD-Diesel (1,9TDI von VW)gekauft. Allein der  Zylinderkopf kostet ein vermögen. Bei regelmäßigen Ölwechsel und  normalen warm fahren kann da nichts kaputt gehen. Meistens sind es denn  so Sachen wie Blow-Off-Ventile oder undichte LLK. Den Turbo selbst hat  man eigentlich fast nie. Und ob mir bei 190t km nun die Kopfdichtung  platzt, ich keine Kompression habe oder halt der Turbo defekt ist, ist  meiner Meinung nach egal. Das Thema mehr Ausstattung = mehr  Fehlerquellen hat wir doch vor kurzem hier. Dannch dürften wir nur  Fahrrad fahren!

Das mit dem Sprit fressen, ist so ne Sache. Wenn man da ITp glauben  darf, freu ich mich, dass heute Turbos in der Lage sind bei Leistungen  um die 200PS und mehr locker unter 8Liter zu bleiben. Meinen 1,8T bewege  ich kaum unter 10Liter in der Stadt. Bei reiner AB-fahrt können es dann  dochmal 9 werden aber sonst nicht machbar bei mir. Aber das sind  Sachen, wo ich mit umgehen kann. Wenn ich jetzt nen Type R bewege  (halbwegs gleiche Leistung) dann trinkt der fast genauso wie der Turbo.  Der punkt ist einfach, mit dem Turbo muss ich nicht wie ein Berserker  fahren, damit da auch was nach Vorne geht. Manchmal ist das ja ganz  schön so eine Drehorgel zu fahren aber doch nicht immer. Da ist Schub  von unten raus viel schöner und entspannter. Das Überholen gelingt auch  ohne 2-3Gänge runterschalten, damit der Sauger mal ausreichend Drehzahl  hat. 

Die sogenannte Gedenktsekunde geht sehr viel schneller, als im Getriebe  rum zu rühren! Turbolöcher gehören auch vor 10Jahren schon fast der  Vergangenheit an. Bei Strassenmotoren mit unseren kleinen Turbinen fast  nicht vorhanden, spielt das eher eine Rolle bei wirklich alten Autos wie  Delta HF oder so oder bei hochgezüchteten Motoren die mit EINEM großen  Lader fahren. Als beispiel nenn ich hier einfach mal die Toyota  Supra-Umbauten mit über 700PS oder so.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> ist das auf deinem Avatar dein Auto?


 
Mein Neues....noch 5 Monate.....


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

Denn Diesel kaufen sich diese Leute nur weil der Diesel in DE begünstigt wird, in den USA sollte weniger Diesel rumfahren Leute die ein 1/2 Jahr auf ihr Auto warten kann ich zT auch nicht verstehen, wenn ich deinen letzten Post richtig deute ist es kein Diesel oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Denn Diesel kaufen sich diese Leute nur weil der Diesel in DE begünstigt wird, in den USA sollte weniger Diesel rumfahren Leute die ein 1/2 Jahr auf ihr Auto warten kann ich zT auch nicht verstehen, wenn ich deinen letzten Post richtig deute ist es kein Diesel oder liege ich falsch?


 
Das ist ein S5, dafür gibt es keinen Diesel.
Das ich den Wagen nicht wesentlich früher bekomme liegt zum einen daran, dass der S5 MJ 2012 erst nach der IAA in die Produktion ging und zum anderen habe ich einen Wunschtermnin vereinbart, da ich den Wagen nicht im Winter bekommen möchte. Sondern exakt zum Start in die Cabriosaison 2012.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. November 2011)

dan bekomst du den neuen S5


----------



## 1821984 (1. November 2011)

In den USA fahren auch mehr Corvettes rum. LOL 

Es geht nicht um den Diesel ansich sondern um die Aufbauart von Turbolader und Pumpedüseelemente und Ersatzteilkosten. gegenüber reinen Sauger.

Der SDI (Saugdiesel) von VW ist bestimmt Bärenstark


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

Du hast gefragt warum Leute einen Diesel kaufen ich habe auf diese Frage geantwortet.

Ein Diesel im Cabrio ist wie Mann mit Handtasche! Passt also überhaupt nicht zusammen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. November 2011)

> Ein Diesel im Cabrio ist wie Mann mit Handtasche! Passt also überhaupt nicht zusammen, meiner Meinung nach.


 köne man einen dielsel motor auch mit gas betreiben damit er sich anderst anhört?


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

Meines Wissen geht das nur mit Ottomotoren und zT auch mit Wankelmotoren.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. November 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> roadgecko schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die offizelle Angabe des Focus liegt laut autoscout bei 5,9sek. Und das der Audi mit Allrad fast besser beschleunigt sollte jeden geläufig sein, der etwas in Physik aufgepasst hat.
> ...


----------



## 1821984 (1. November 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Du hast gefragt warum Leute einen Diesel kaufen ich habe auf diese Frage geantwortet.



Ja würde ja aber keinen Sinn machen, wenn die Ersatzteilpreise so hoch sind, dass jeder davor Angst haben müste. Denn ob Benzinturbolader oder Dieselturbolader ist egal . Eigentlich ist der Dieselturbo noch stärker beansprucht und müste demnach auch öfters kaputt gehen.

Man hört aber genauso oft von defekten Turbos wie von defekten Getrieben.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. November 2011)

> Meines Wissen geht das nur mit Ottomotoren und zT auch mit Wankelmotoren.


 es gibt aber busse in augsburg die fahren mit gas.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_Citaro

Erdgasmotor M 447 hLAG (12 Liter Hubraum) mit 185 kW (252 PS) und 1050 Nm oder 240 kW (326 PS) und 1250 Nm


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2011)

Es gibt hier sogar Elektrobusse.!


----------



## ASD_588 (1. November 2011)

stell dir vor es gibt sogar busse mit brennstoffzellen. 


> Turbos wie von defekten Getrieben.


 vieleicht komt das vom hochturigen fahren.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Frontlastig und Übersteuern wäre ja auch ein Widerspruch.



Eben, ich meinte natürlich Untersteuern.
Asche auf mein Haupt..


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das behauptet doch keiner. Ist aber ein logischer Weg, da der Turbo den Wirkungsgrad verbessert.
> Und was noch so eine positive Sache ist, ist das die Zylinder schon bei niedrigsten Drehzahlen perfekt gefüllt werden, was zu einem perversen Drehmomentverlauf führt.



Ich habe auch nichts gegenteiliges behauptet, sondern lediglich das ein Sauger mit gleicher Leistung und gleichem Hubraum in der Regel weniger verbrauchen würde. Gut ich gebe zu der Vergleich ist weit hergeholt da ein Turbomotor immer mehr Leistung haben wird bei gleichem Hubraum. Aber wir sind uns denke ich einig das ein Turbo selber auch Sprit braucht (was die Mehrleistung in der Regel wieder ausgleicht). 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Kann ich genau so auch sagen:
> 1.6l Twinscroll (BMW / PSA)
> Gibts mit 150PS, 155PS, 174PS, 184PS, 200PS und 210PS (sind grade die Werte die ich im Kopf habe)
> Wie kommt DAS Zustande?
> ...


 
Alles schön und gut aber wieso sagst du dann von Anfang das die Mehrleistung alleine durch den Turbo kommt? Hab ich da irgendwo den Witz nicht verstanden oder was wolltest du damit sagen? Wenn wir nun von zwei 1.6L Motoren der selben Baureihe und einmal mit und einmal ohne Turbo sprechen würden, könnte ich dem ja noch folgen aber in diesem Fall?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> *Ich habe auch nichts gegenteiliges behauptet*, sondern lediglich das ein Sauger mit gleicher Leistung und gleichem Hubraum in der Regel weniger verbrauchen würde. Gut ich gebe zu der Vergleich ist weit hergeholt da ein Turbomotor immer mehr Leistung haben wird bei gleichem Hubraum. *Aber wir sind uns denke ich einig das ein Turbo selber auch Sprit braucht* (was die Mehrleistung in der Regel wieder ausgleicht).


 
Netter Widerspruch.
Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, der Turbo bezieht seine Antriebsenergie vom Abgasdruck. Und erhöht den Wirkungsgrad. Höherer Wirkungsgrad bedeutet mehr kinetische Energie statt thermischer Energie. Insofern sind wir uns da alles andere als einig. *Der Turbo spart Sprit*. Selbstverständlich nur wenn es gut gemacht ist. An irgendeinen Motor einen Turbo "drann zu schnallen" bringt dem Wirkungsgrad erstmal nichts. Das einzige Werkzeug für den Saugmotor den Verbrauch in den Griff zu bekommen ist das vorenthalten von Leistung. D.h. ein 200 PS Saugmotor liefert diese Leistung typischerweise erst relativ nah am Drehzahlzenit ab. Während ein vergleichbarer Motor mit Aufladung mehr Pferdchen pro Drehzahl bietet und natürlich ein Leistungsplateau welches einige hundert oder tausend Umdrehungen früher anliegt. Was zum einen die messbaren Fahrleistungen verbessert und zum anderen das generelle Drehzahlniveau senkt, was direkt zur Spritersparniss beiträgt.

Der Turbo bietet eine bessere Zylinderfüllung, spart dem Motor die Kraft des Ansaugens. erlaubt es das Drehmoment-, Leistungsband annähernd frei zu modelieren. Und kostet nur einen etwas gestiegenen Abgasgegendruck. Insofern braucht der Turbo unter dem Strich keinen Sprit sondern spart Selbigen.


----------



## Zoon (2. November 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Man könnte doch auch ein Kompressor verwenden?
> 
> Wobei der Polo GTI auch schon wieder besser ist als der Golf GTI, finde ich.


 
 Stünden die zur Wahl dann lieber Golf GTI




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das ist relativ. Guck dir mal den Focus RS  an. Der schaft nicht mal unter 6s von 0-100, wobei das offizielle  Angaben sind, gefahren habe ich den nicht - kann fast gar nicht glauben,  dass der so schlecht gehen soll.



Na der muss die 300 PS ja über die Vorderachse auf die Straße bringen.  Da ist trotz der Differentialsperre ein guter Fahrer gefragt um die  Werksangabe überhaupt zu erreichen.
Bei den ganzen DSG Autos evtl mit Allrad ist das natürlich viel  einfacher. Einfach aufs Gas latschen den Rest regelt die Karre von  selbst.


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2011)

300PS bei einem Frontantrieb ist schon gewaltig, ich merk das bei meinem eigenen Fahrzeug (kein Differnzial, kein ESP und dergleichen) da muss man schon sehr geübt sein um die Leistung optimal auf die Straße zu bringen. Wobei man bei normaler Fahrweise auch 400PS in einem Fronttriebler fahren kann, man hackt ja in der Regel nicht wie ein geisteskranker an jeder Ampel los. Ich hab im Bekanntenkreis einige FWD Fahrer mit 200PS + (FWD ist in der Japan-Szene nicht selten) und es geht eigentlich noch. Den stärksten Frontangetrieben Wagen den ich bisher gefahren bin war ein Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo mit 330PS, aber der Wagen hat zumindestens eine Differnzialsperre was es schonmal um einiges leichter macht die Leistung auf die Straße zu bringen. Und vorallem darf man nicht Sauger mit Turbo vergleichen, 300 Sauger PS bekommt man leichter auf die Straße als 300 Turbo PS, da der Sauger die Leistung relativ spät hat und halt auch nicht soviel Drehmoment. Es war zum Beispiel viel schwerer die Leistung vom Fiat Coupe 16V Turbo (190PS) auf die Straße zu bringen als von meinem Wagen. Der Fiat hat auch mal eben 280nm statt 196nm, sobald da der Turbo eingesetzt hat, drehten sich die Reifen in den ersten beiden Gängen komplett durch. 

Hab damals den direkten Vergleich zwischen dem Fiat Coupe 20V (154PS), 16V Turbo (190PS) und 20V Turbo (220PS @ 330PS) machen dürfen. Sehr schöne Autos die einen heiden Spaß machen, trotz Frontantrieb. Leider waren mit die Unterhaltungskosten damals zu teuer, sonst würde ich heute wohl einen Fiat Coupe und keinen Nissan fahren


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und vorallem darf man nicht Sauger mit Turbo vergleichen, 300 Sauger PS bekommt man leichter auf die Straße als 300 Turbo PS, da der Sauger die Leistung relativ spät hat und halt auch nicht soviel Drehmoment.


 
Was ja auch einfach schlicht und ergreifend daran liegt, dass der "300 PS" Sauger, beim Anfahren keine 300 PS abliefert. Die Zahl findet primär auf dem Papier statt, typischerweise als Zenit, so daß der Wert eher theoretischer Natur ist. Beim aufgeladenen Motor steht schon knapp über Leerlauf ein recht großer Teil der möglichen Höchstleistung parat, so daß die meisten Fronttriebler ab ~250 PS nur noch mit den Hufen scharen beim starken Beschleunigen.

Was wiederrum die tw. misserablen Testergebnisse des Focus RS erklärt, die Elektronik muss unentwegt an der Leistungsschraube drehen um die Kraft überhaupt auf die Straße zu bringen. Was schlussendlich in Fahrleistungen mündet die 50 - 100 PS niedriger anzusiedeln sind. Die Ausnahme ist die VMax, da zählt unter dem Strich nur Leistung vs. Luftwiderstand.

Ich persönlich würde bei einem FWD derzeit nicht wesentlich über die 200 PS Hürde gehen, da sonst souveränes Fahren unter Nutzung der zur Verfügung stehenden Leistung eingetlich nicht möglich ist.
Insofern wäre bei mir theoretisch RWD die erste Wahl und bei freier Auswahl AWD erst im Hochleistungsbereich 450 PS+ .
Leider ist es im wahren Leben nicht so, dass man zwischen den 3 Alternativen bei jedem Fahrzeug wählen kann (eher bei kaum einem).


----------



## >ExX< (2. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was ja auch einfach schlicht und ergreifend daran liegt, dass der "300 PS" Sauger, beim Anfahren keine 300 PS abliefert.



Genau so wenig wie ein aufgeladener Motor.
Kommt immer auf die Turbocharakteristik an, ob er erst bei 4000upm einsetzen soll, oder wie bei heutigen Ottonormal Autos bei ca. 2000  



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Zahl findet primär auf dem Papier statt, typischerweise als Zenit, so daß der Wert eher theoretischer Natur ist. Beim aufgeladenen Motor steht schon knapp über Leerlauf ein recht großer Teil der möglichen Höchstleistung parat, so daß die meisten Fronttriebler ab ~250 PS nur noch mit den Hufen scharen beim starken Beschleunigen.


 Nun ja, die maximale Leistung von Turbomotoren wird wohl auch erst frühestens bei 4000U/min erreichbar sein.
Und auch ein Saugmotor kann die PS erreichen die angegeben sind


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gut ich gebe zu der Vergleich ist weit hergeholt da ein Turbomotor immer mehr Leistung haben wird bei gleichem Hubraum.


 
Nicht immer. Honda Civic Type R - 2l/200PS, Honda S2000 - 2l/240PS. Beide Sauger. Formel 1 Autos haben nur um die 2,5l und um die 800PS. Natürlich könnte man diese Motoren auch aufblasen und die hätten dann noch mehr PS, sowie BHT es mit dem EP3 macht, der Type R hat dann 420PS, aber man sieht, dass es auch anders geht.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde bei einem FWD derzeit nicht wesentlich über die 200 PS Hürde gehen, da sonst souveränes Fahren unter Nutzung der zur Verfügung stehenden Leistung eingetlich nicht möglich ist.



Das gilt nur für Autos mit aufgeblasenen Motoren. Sauger mit 200 PS, wie der Type R, haben dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

Der R hat aber keinen Turbo sondern einen Saugmotor, steht da ja uch hat aber nichts mit dem Turbo zu tun.

Ich denke kleine Motoren mit Turbo und vielen PS halten nicht lange.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. November 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Der R hat aber keinen Turbo sondern einen Saugmotor


 
Wer hat was anderes behauptet? Ich hatte selbst vor dem 300c einen Type R.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

Ich habe nur das Zitat gelesen und mich dadurch verwirren lassen, wird ja bei keinem ein Turbo benutzt.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. November 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so wenig wie ein aufgeladener Motor.
> Kommt immer auf die Turbocharakteristik an, ob er erst bei 4000upm einsetzen soll, oder wie bei heutigen Ottonormal Autos bei ca. 2000



Ältere Autos vielleicht, ansonsten gibt es keine aktuellen Autos mehr, bei denn der Turbo so spät einsetzt. Wäre ja auch entgegen der u.A. dahinterstehenden Idee, eine Höhe Drehzahl (hohe Belastung, Verbrauch) zu vermeiden. Und durch das große Drehzahlplateau lässt sich das ja auch gut verwirklichen.



			
				>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, die maximale Leistung von Turbomotoren wird wohl auch erst frühestens bei 4000U/min erreichbar sein.
> Und auch ein Saugmotor kann die PS erreichen die angegeben sind



Maximale Leistung, ja, maximales Drehmoment, nein.
Na klar kann er das, aber nur in Drehzahlbereichen, die für den Alltagsgebrauch irrelevant sind.



			
				turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke kleine Motoren mit Turbo und vielen PS halten nicht lange.



Ich denke, im Sommer schneit es in der Sahara.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

Warum gibt es sowas nicht in de:Kei-Car


----------



## ich558 (2. November 2011)

Nett, soviel Hubraum hat mein Motorrad auch und mehr PS


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

Ich meine eignetlich die Ausstatung.
Habe gelesen das man dort auch Sachen angeboten werde, die man hier (nur?) in den höhrere Klassen findet und mehr PS braucht man in der Stadt auch nicht.

Dazu kommt das die Autos viel Platz haben sollen, zumindest mehr als die in Europa


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nicht immer. Honda Civic Type R - 2l/200PS, Honda S2000 - 2l/240PS. Beide Sauger.


 
Ich weiß, ich hab selber 100PS pro Liter Hubraum


----------



## ich558 (2. November 2011)

Achso echt? Muss ich mal lesen. Und das mit brauchen und nicht brauchen ist sowieso immer so ne Sache
edit: Ok die Ausstattugnsvielfalt ist echt bemerkenswert!


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

Ich bin mal über diesen Blog gestoplert:Der Kei-Car Blog und nein ich habe mit der Seite nichts zu tun.


----------



## der_yappi (2. November 2011)

Beim Ibi FR sinds 107 und ein paar zerquetschte PS
Cupra, Polo GTI und Fabia RS II kommen auf ~128PS
Und das ganze von Abt kommt auf (mMn) ungesunde 150PS / l Hubraum


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2011)

naja, ungesund würde ich nicht sagen. Der Golf R hat auch ne literleistung von 135PS im serienzustand, und ist auch nicht als Defektauto bekannt.
Ich bleibe dabei, mit ausreichendem knowhow und sorgfältiger herstellung können auch hochgezüchtete turbomotoren ala Polo GTI etc lange laufen ohne mängel/defekte  Wobei so hochgezüchtet sind die autos ja auch nicht, der ladedruck dürfte noch recht human sein, sonst würde es wohl kaum als serienauto von VW verkauft werden


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2011)

2014 kommt der Turbo zurück in die Formel 1. DAS werden dann ungesunde Literleistungen.
BMW war schließlich schon mal an der 1000PS Marke:
http://www.bmw-power.de/Service/Motor_Klassik/06-2003_m10_F1/Formel1_Turbo.html


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2011)

Unter 130PS pro Liter Hubraum sind mit Turbo doch nix besonderes, das gab es schon in den 90ern und die Kisten fahren heute noch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Unter 130PS pro Liter Hubraum sind mit Turbo doch nix besonderes, das gab es schon in den 90ern und die Kisten fahren heute noch.


 
Entscheidend ist der Drehmoment-/ Leistungsverlauf. Die Liter pro Hubraumangabe ist nur was für den Stammtisch. Davon kann man sich nichts kaufen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. November 2011)

@olstyle: Früher gab es in der F1 generell allerlei wundersame und famose motorengewächse. Den H16 Motor find ich da besonders cool  1000PS hatten die F1-Boliden früher schon, auch mit turbo. Aber wie wir alle wissen, sind sie dann mit der zeit abgeschafft/verboten worden, bei den damaligen turbolöchern und schüben mehr als verständlich 

@IT: die " Liter pro Hubraumangabe" ist wohl echt nur was fürn stammtisch, aber auch erst dann wenn die ersten maß schon erfolgreich im kopf sind


----------



## >ExX< (2. November 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Maximale Leistung, ja, maximales Drehmoment, nein.
> Na klar kann er das, aber nur in Drehzahlbereichen, die für den Alltagsgebrauch irrelevant sind.



Ja, das Drehmoment ist relativ früh da, nur die Leistung wird immernoch über  Drehzahl gemacht.
In Zukunft vllt abgeschwächter, aber es wird immer so bleiben dass ein Benziner die Leistung über Drehzahl holt - behaupte ich jetzt mal


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. November 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> In Zukunft vllt abgeschwächter, aber es wird immer so bleiben dass ein Benziner die Leistung über Drehzahl holt - behaupte ich jetzt mal


 
Die Zeit ist ja jetzt schon vorbei . 
Viele neue Fahrzeuge mit Otto Motor bieten ja jetzt schon ihr Leistungsplateau ab 3.700, 4.000, 4.300 Upm an und dann konstant für um die 2.000 Upm. Insofern kann ein Otto Motor drehen, muss es aber nicht. Was in meinen Augen die ideale Kombination darstell, einerseits kann man bei 1.500 Upm vor sich hinbummeln, hat aber schon 100% des Drehmoments am Pedal, andererseits kann man den Motor hochziehen bis auf etwa 7.000 Upm. Besser geht es kaum, wenige Kompromisse bedeuten in dem Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## >ExX< (2. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Zeit ist ja jetzt schon vorbei .
> Viele neue Fahrzeuge mit Otto Motor bieten ja jetzt schon ihr Leistungsplateau ab 3.700, 4.000, 4.300 Upm an und dann konstant für um die 2.000 Upm. Insofern kann ein Otto Motor drehen, muss es aber nicht. Was in meinen Augen die ideale Kombination darstell, einerseits kann man bei 1.500 Upm vor sich hinbummeln, hat aber schon 100% des Drehmoments am Pedal, andererseits kann man den Motor hochziehen bis auf etwa 7.000 Upm. Besser geht es kaum, wenige Kompromisse bedeuten in dem Fall viel Spaß.


 
OK, wo du recht hast 
bei Turbobenzinern ja, aber bei Saugern auch?


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2011)

Wenn ich Leistung bei 2000U/Min haben will fahr ich einen Diesel... wenn ich einen Benziner habe will ich die Drehzahlnadel fliegen lassen. Zumindestens macht mir das ausdrehen der Gänge mehr Spaß.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn ich Leistung bei 2000U/Min haben will fahr ich einen Diesel... wenn ich einen Benziner habe will ich die Drehzahlnadel fliegen lassen. Zumindestens macht mir das ausdrehen der Gänge mehr Spaß.


 
Schickes Schubladendenken  . 
Die aktuelle Motorengeneration vereint die positiven Eigenschaften eines Diesel Motors (wobei das eigentlich auch nur Turbo Eirgenschaften sind) und die schönen Seiten des Ottomotors.

Also mein kleines 2 Liter Motörchen lässt sich auch ganz entspannt auf rund 7.000 Upm ziehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





>ExX< schrieb:


> bei Turbobenzinern ja, aber bei Saugern auch?


 
Die Zahl der aktuellen Saugmotoren nimmt derzeit drastisch ab. Viele aktuelle Modellreihen sind ausschliesslich als Turbo Di zu bekommen.


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2011)

Dein ständiges entwerten anderer Meinungen nervt irgendwie gewaltig, es halt rein gar nichts mit Schubladendenken zu tun wenn mir die charakteristik von Diesel Motoren nicht gefällt. Vielleicht solltest du mal lernen andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren ohne sie ständig zu diffamieren, nur weil sie nicht deiner entsprechen.  Aber leider kenne ich einige Leute aus Hanau die genau so sind, scheint irgendwie am Ort zu liegen...

Gegen 7000U/Min sagt auch niemand, wäre für mich schon ausreichend (mehr ist natürlich nicht verkehrt) aber die Standarddiesel kann man gar nicht so weit ausfahren und würde auch keinen Sinn haben da in solchen Bereichen gar keine Leistung mehr anliegt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dein ständiges entwerten anderer Meinungen nervt irgendwie gewaltig, es halt rein gar nichts mit Schubladendenken zu tun wenn mir die charakteristik von Diesel Motoren nicht gefällt. Vielleicht solltest du mal lernen andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren ohne sie ständig zu diffamieren, nur weil sie nicht deiner entsprechen.  Aber leider kenne ich einige Leute aus Hanau die genau so sind, scheint irgendwie am Ort zu liegen...



Ich kann mit jeder Meinung leben. Aber bei Sachthemen  ist es mit Meinungen so eine Sache....
Heutzutage ist es eben nicht mehr entweder oder? Sondern sowohl als auch.



Riverna schrieb:


> Gegen 7000U/Min sagt auch niemand, wäre für mich schon ausreichend (mehr ist natürlich nicht verkehrt) aber die Standarddiesel kann man gar nicht so weit ausfahren und würde auch keinen Sinn haben da in solchen Bereichen gar keine Leistung mehr anliegt.


 
Wieso Standarddiesel? Hier geht es doch derzeit primär um Otto Motoren?!


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2011)

Ich seh schon du hast meinen Ausgangsposting scheinbar überhaupt nicht verstanden... hauptsache mir Schubladendenken vorwerfen. Egal macht kein Spaß mit dir zu diskutieren...


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2011)

ich weiss nicht was leute an solchen drehorgien lustig finden^^ Ich habs mit meinem auch ein paar mal gemacht, bin nun aber davon abgekommen. Erstens säuft er in solchen drehzahlregionen, zweitens liegt ab ca 5000U/min eh nicht mehr viel leistung an, und ich finde es einfach pubertär. Hochdrehen schön und gut, aber nicht in nem "normalen" auto, bei nem Lambo oder ferrari ok 
Aber jedem sein bier 

Mir gefällt persönlich die dieselcharakteristik eh besser, und werde mir als nächstes auto (wenns kein Lotus/Caterham/GTI wird) mit hoher warscheinlichkeit auch n diesel zulegen. Generell hätte ich fürn alltag lieber diesel...Schön bis 2000 Touren druck, dann hochschalten und schön entspannt dahingleiten ^^


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Erstens säuft er in solchen drehzahlregionen, zweitens liegt ab ca 5000U/min eh nicht mehr viel leistung an, und ich finde es einfach pubertär.


 
Ob er dabei mehr säuft oder nicht interessiert mich persönlich nicht sonderlich, und wenn dein Wagen ab ~ 5000U/Min keine Leistung mehr hat, fährst du halt einfach das falsche Auto für so eine Fahrweise  Bei meinem Alltagsauto liegt die maximale Leistung bei 6845U/Min und maximales Drehmoment bei 5415U/Min (Begrenzer 7800U/Min) an und bei meinem Sommerauto sind es sogar 7000U/Min bei der Leistung und 6000U/Min beim Drehmoment (Begrenzer 7100U/Min). 

Wenn man natürlich einen Motor hat der ab 5000U/Min nicht mehr zieht, macht das ausdrehen der Gänge weder Spaß noch Sinn. Meine beiden Motoren ziehen aber kräftig bis in den Begrenzer, fährt sich schon fast wie ein Motorrad


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2011)

Und bei welchen Situationen drehst du die Gänge wirklich so aus? (net böse - reines Interesse).


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2011)

Nur Landstraße und Autobahn, in der Stadt natürlich nicht da fahr ich mit maximal 2500U/Min.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2011)

wobei es mMn auf der landstrasse auch selten sinn macht, hoch drehen zu lassen... Vorrausgesetzt du bleibst im legalen bereich, wenn nicht, dann kanns schon ab und zu spass machen 

Bei nem motorrad find ich die drehorgelei auch eher lästig als lustig. Deshalb würde ich auch nie n 4-zylinder fahren, ala ninja oder CBR, die erst oberhalb von 10000U/min wirklich anfangen zu ziehen 
dann lieber ne triumph, wobei mein lieblingsmopped auch davon stammt  Schön im 5ten gang von 50 sachen an hochziehen und bei 6-7000 noch eins hochschalten und gut is


----------



## ich558 (3. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ob er dabei mehr säuft oder nicht interessiert mich persönlich nicht sonderlich, und wenn dein Wagen ab ~ 5000U/Min keine Leistung mehr hat, fährst du halt einfach das falsche Auto für so eine Fahrweise  Bei meinem Alltagsauto liegt die maximale Leistung bei 6845U/Min und maximales Drehmoment bei 5415U/Min (Begrenzer 7800U/Min) an und bei meinem Sommerauto sind es sogar 7000U/Min bei der Leistung und 6000U/Min beim Drehmoment (Begrenzer 7100U/Min).
> 
> Wenn man natürlich einen Motor hat der ab 5000U/Min nicht mehr zieht, macht das ausdrehen der Gänge weder Spaß noch Sinn. Meine beiden Motoren ziehen aber kräftig bis in den Begrenzer, fährt sich schon fast wie ein Motorrad


 
Recht hat er
Abgesehen davon dass hier die meisten anscheinedn in der Stadt wohnen wo man froh sein kann wenn man mal 50 km/h schafft ist es außerhalb der Stadt beim überhohlen oder bergauf auch mal nötig den Motor richtig zu drehen. Bei genug PS macht das ja auch Spaß


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Recht hat er
> Abgesehen davon dass hier die meisten anscheinedn in der Stadt wohnen wo man froh sein kann wenn man mal 50 km/h schafft ist es außerhalb der Stadt beim überhohlen oder bergauf auch mal nötig den Motor richtig zu drehen. Bei genug PS macht das ja auch Spaß


 
Ausser Dieselmotoren sind doch alle aktuellen Motoren relativ drehfreudig. Unabhängig vom Beatmungssystem  .


----------



## ich558 (3. November 2011)

Nunja beim Diesel muss man schon auch unterscheiden. Den 1.6 Toyota meiner Mutter muss man beim beschleunigen nach jedem Abbiegen immer bis mindesten 3k drehen sonst kommt man einfach nicht voran. Bei der 200m Steigung bis zu unserem Haus auch bis 4k. Schaltet man darunter bleib die Geschwindikeit bei Vollgas fast konstant und ab 3,5-4k merkt man richtig wie er ins Leistungsloch fällt (Anmerkung: Bei dieser Kiste beginnt der rote Bereich erst bei 5k was für einen Diesel doch viel ist.) Einfach kann man auch sagen man muss das Teil drehen wie Sau damit man vorankommt. 
Der Audi von Papa hingegen fährt mit seinen 760nm die selbe Steigung problemlos im 4. Gang bei 50 km/h hinauf und bis auf 3k Umdrehungen zu kommen muss man schon sportlich fahren. Diesen Motor würde ich schon als äußerst drehfreudigbezeichnen da erst der wahnsinns Drehmoment anliegt und bei 3-4k dann die 330PS kommen. Aber um dies richtig beurteilen zu können müsste ich erst mal einen Benziner fahren  Der neue X3 meiner Großeltern wird dann quasi Benzinerstkontakt


----------



## ASD_588 (3. November 2011)

> 2014 kommt der Turbo zurück in die Formel 1. DAS werden dann ungesunde Literleistungen.


 bis dahin fahren die formel 1 wagen mit einen 3 zylinde der 1,2l hubraum hat......zumindest wollen sie auf einen 8zy,6zy umsteigen


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2011)

4Zyl Turbo war vorgeschlagen(das war der BMW Motor mit seinen >1000PS damals auch), aktuell sieht es so aus als hätte man sich auf V6t geeinigt. 
Man will halt was die Motoren an geht wieder näher an die Markenrealität der meisten Hersteller(Ferrari ist da natürlich etwas aussen vor).


----------



## ich558 (3. November 2011)

Das führt doch auch wieder zur Gewichstersparnis oder? Bei warscheindlich fast gleich bleibender Leistung wäre ein UNterschied kaum wahrnehmbar oder?


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2011)

Die Daten finden sich hier:
Formel 1-Zukunft: So sieht der neue V6-Turbo aus - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
Was da genau bei raus kommt weiß wohl noch keiner soo genau. Allgemein dürfte das Ziel bei den Regeln(wie immer)aber gewesen sein die Leistung nicht zu sehr explodieren zu lassen.

Technisch interessant wird die Möglichkeit ungenutzte Energie des Turbos(wenn der maximal zulässige Druck eh erreicht ist) elektrisch zu speichern und später wieder über den Elektromotor frei zu geben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. November 2011)

naja, dem bericht zur folge werden die motoren eher schwächer als die bisherigen. Muss man jetzt sogar schon in der Formel 1 den verschissenen Umweltdreck durchziehen? ALSO IRGENDWO HÖRTS AUCH AUF!!!! Solange in Amerika immer noch millionen 5liter+ PRivatautos rumfahren, sollte man sich nicht am Motorsport vergreifen, und shcon gar nicht in der Königsklasse!
Formel eins mit R4? Dann kann man doch gerade so gut Clios gegeneinander fahren lassen, die sind auch "umweltfreundlich".... 
Schade Formel 1, ich dachte wenigstens dort darf motorsport noch leben, aber scheinbar darf er das dort auch bald nicht mehr


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2011)

Die sind doch schon länger auf dem "Umwelttrip"
Von V10 zu V8, Hubraumverkleinerung, KERS, Motor muss auf ne bstimmte Distanz / Saison halten (eher Kostenreduktion)
usw usf


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2011)

Umwelttrip beim Motorsport... irgendwann fahren die mit elekto Autos. 
Hab heute angefangen den schwarzen 100NX von meinem Kollegen zu entrosten. Alles war auch nur nach Rost aussieht wird großflächig weggeflext... morgen mach ich mal Bilder. Hinten fehlt schon die halbe Karosserie


----------



## Gast12348 (4. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Formel eins mit R4?


 
Gabs in den 80ern auch schon, der BMW M12 ist nen R4 mit Turbo aufladung, bei 1.5liter bis zu 1350PS


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2011)

So wer weiß 1. das für ein Motorrad ist und 2. welches Auto? Selbst wenn es ein RS4 ist geht der doch viel zu schnell ab oder?
Weg war er - YouTube


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. November 2011)

Ein eigenes Auto kann ich noch nicht mein Eigen nennen, momentan fahre ich meistens mit nem VW Tiguan (Track and Field, 2.0 TDI, 140PS, 6 Gang Manuell) durch die Gegend. Ist ein ganz nettes Auto, ich teile mir das gewissemaßen mit meiner Mutter.
Ansonsten fahre ich den VW Touareg meines Vaters (2011er Variante, 3.0 TDI, 240PS, 8 Gang Automatik), der macht auf der Autobahn echt Spaß. 220 lt Tacho und der Wagen läuft so ruhig, dass man sich vorkommt wie in nem 1. Klasse ICE und ungefähr mit derselben Geräuschkulisse.

Zum Abi dieses Jahr bekomme ich dann vielleicht was Richtung Alfa 156, Honda Accord... Mitteklassewagen mit >100000km und ca. 140PS zum Cruisen. Verliebt habe ich mich aber in den Mazda 3 MPS  Auch wenn es wohl noch ein paar Jährchen dauern wird, bis ich mir das Schätzchen leisten kann.


----------



## XE85 (4. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> ...irgendwann fahren die mit elekto Autos.



ja warum nicht? Ausser beim Sound ist der e-Motor in jeder hinsicht überlegen.

mfg


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> ja warum nicht? Ausser beim Sound ist der e-Motor in jeder hinsicht überlegen.
> 
> mfg


 aha, das ist mir aber neu. Wenn das so wäre, gäb es keine verbrenner mehr 
Formel 1 mit e-autos, lol. Nach jeder runde ein boxenstopp, der ne halbe stunde geht, zum akku wiederaufladen  Gibts dann ahlt 24stunden rennen


----------



## XE85 (4. November 2011)

Das Problem liegt aktuell wie du ja selbst schreibst beim Akku und nicht beim Motor. Meine Aussage bezog sich rein auf den Motor, und da ist der e-Motor dem Verbrennungsmotor Haushoch überlegen. Das sieht man ja aktuell dort am besten wo es ebenfalls beide Systeme gibt und Elektromotoren nicht von Akkus versorgt werden.

mfg


----------



## Zoon (4. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Schade Formel 1, ich dachte wenigstens dort darf motorsport noch leben, aber scheinbar darf er das dort auch bald nicht mehr



Formel 1 ist mittlerweile ein Riesen Medien und Finanzzirkus. Richtigen  Motorsport findest bei den ADAC GT Masters, der VLN, den ganzen Serien  wie Procar, WTCC, diverse Markenpokale oder Bergrennen.

Vorallem letzteres dürfte dir Spaß machen, wenn du noch richtigen  Oldschool Motorsport suchst. Da macht alles noch richtig Krach.




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Formel 1 mit e-autos, lol. Nach jeder runde ein boxenstopp, der ne halbe stunde geht, zum akku wiederaufladen  Gibts dann ahlt 24stunden rennen



Dann werden neben den Reifen halt die Akkupacks gewechselt wie beim Akkuschrauber und weiter gehts - wo ist das Problem?


----------



## computertod (4. November 2011)

Bergrennen? hier bei uns ist nächstes Jahr eins


----------



## XE85 (4. November 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann werden neben den Reifen halt die Akkupacks gewechselt wie beim Akkuschrauber und weiter gehts - wo ist das Problem?



jap das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Wird ja, wenn ich mich nicht irre von Renault, auch für normale PKWs getestet, man fährt an die Tankstelle und bekommt einfach einen neuen Akku.

mfg


----------



## computertod (4. November 2011)

und was is dann mit den alten? werden die dann an den nächsten weitergegeben? weil die verschleisen ja auch denk ich?


----------



## XE85 (4. November 2011)

Na die werden so wie ich das verstanden habe aufgeladen und dann bekommt sie der nächste. Sprich man bekommt nicht wirklich einen "neuen" sondern einfach einen frisch aufgeladenen.

mfg


----------



## >ExX< (4. November 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Na die werden so wie ich das verstanden habe aufgeladen und dann bekommt sie der nächste. Sprich man bekommt nicht wirklich einen "neuen" sondern einfach einen frisch aufgeladenen.
> 
> mfg


 
genau so ist es


----------



## computertod (4. November 2011)

aber verlieren die nicht auch irgendwann einen Teil ihrer Kapazität, wies bei aktuellen Akkus doch der fall ist?


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2011)

klar tun sie dass, zumindest die (noch) aktuellen. Aber die forschung forscht natürlich daran, diesen effekt der Kapazitätsverkleinerung zu minimieren. Ganz weg bekommen wirst du ihn sehr warscheinlich nie 
@Zoon: ich steh eben nicht auf solche REnnen die du genannt hast^^ Formel 1 ist mein Lieblingsmotorsport  Was ich gar nicht mag, sind rallys und so, bergrennen und rennen mit serienautos find ich auch nicht so prickelnd


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2011)

Eine Lithium Zelle verliert schon heute quasi keine Kapazität. Das Problem ist nur dass die irgendwann an den Punk kommen wo der Kontrollchip(berechtigter weise, intern lösen sich die Trennschichten quasi nach und nach auf bis es zu gefährlich wird) Angst vor nem Kurzschluss bekommt und dann direkt ganz abschalten.

Das Konzept mit den wechselnden Akkupacks hatte Renault auf der IAA ausgestellt, scheitert aber daran dass ja quasi jedes Auto, egal wie groß es ist, an der selben Stelle die selben Akkus besitzen müsste. Nicht wirklich praktikabel, gerade weil die Verteilung des Akkus auch beim Gewichtsausgleich im Auto sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## XE85 (4. November 2011)

Naja an der selben Stelle müsste er nicht sein. Die gleiche Größe, oder zumindest verschiedene definierte Größen, und selbe Schnittstelle müsste reichen. Die Wechseleinrichtung muss so oder so variabel gestaltet sein, denn sonst müsste ja jeder 100%ig exakt anhalten, das wäre wohl nicht praxistauglich. Damit könnte man dann auch gleich das Problem lösen das der Akku bei einem Modell weiter vorne und beim anderen weiter hinten sitzt. Ich glaube eher das es daran scheitert das sich die Auto Hersteller nicht auf ein einheitliches System einigen können da jeder natürlich das beste für seine Modelle haben will.

mfg


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Formel 1 ist mittlerweile ein Riesen Medien und Finanzzirkus. Richtigen  Motorsport findest bei den ADAC GT Masters, der VLN, den ganzen Serien  wie Procar, WTCC, diverse Markenpokale oder Bergrennen.
> 
> Vorallem letzteres dürfte dir Spaß machen, wenn du noch richtigen  Oldschool Motorsport suchst. Da macht alles noch richtig Krach.


 

Kann ich bestätigen!  Man schaue (höre) sich nur mal das folgende Video an. was Abartigeres als den BMW Judd V8 von Georg Plasa hab ich noch nicht gehört. Das Ding wurde für Bergrennen aufgebaut. Leider hat sich Plasa im Sommer mit dem Auto totgefahren. Aber Mann, was war das für ne Karre und was für ein Sound. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7T5IkIU1F7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fctriesel (4. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> So wer weiß 1. das für ein Motorrad ist und 2. welches Auto? Selbst wenn es ein RS4 ist geht der doch viel zu schnell ab oder?
> Weg war er - YouTube


Das Auto ist ein RS4/B5, Motorrad kenne ich nicht.
Der V6-BitTurbo ist recht beliebt zum tunen, nicht selten daß man einen mit 500PS+ vor sich hat wobei das nicht die Grenze nach oben ist.


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2011)

Den RS4- und den Motorradfahrer sollte man eig. nein *MUSS* man aus dem Verkehr ziehen. (und das nicht zu kurz)
So wie die gerast sind, sind sie ne Gefährdung für die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer.
Mit 200kmh+ über die Landstraße 
Hirnrissig, absolut HIRNRISSIG 
Wenn einer nen Unfall verursacht - dann gute Nacht


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2011)

Gut man könnte jetzt sagen das eine mal an dieser bestimmten Stelle war es möglich..... Auf einer kurvien Landsträße war das wieder was anderes gewesen.


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2011)

Mein Winter/Alltagsauto hat nun auch endlich Alufelgen für die Winterzeit bekommen, es sind zwar nur die originalen GTi Felgen in 14" aber mir gefällt das sogar sehr gut. Die Felgen bekommen noch eine schöne auffällige Farbe, welche es wird weiß ich jedoch noch nicht. Und dann habe ich angefangen den NX vom Kumpel auseinander zu flexen und habe euch Bilder besprochen... mal sehen ob ich den Hocker jemals wieder zusammen bekomme. Und dann sind noch Bilder von der anderen Seite, wo ich noch so gut wie nix weggeschnitten habe, damit ihr mal den Rost in seiner vollen Pracht betrachten könnt.

PS: Ich find es bemerkenswert wie tief mein Winterauto ist, viele Leute würden damit im Sommer nicht mal klar kommen.


----------



## Seabound (5. November 2011)

Mit deinem Winterauto kannste ordentlich Schnee schieben. Geiler Eimer!


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2011)

Im Winter sieht das dann so aus... mit Anlauf kommt man überall durch ^^


----------



## Seabound (5. November 2011)

Krasse **** ********! Geile Kacke, eh! 

und endgeile Nebels haste an dem scheiss Ding dran! Fickt echt ab!


----------



## fctriesel (5. November 2011)

Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor.


----------



## Neox (5. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Den RS4- und den Motorradfahrer sollte man eig. nein *MUSS* man aus dem Verkehr ziehen. (und das nicht zu kurz)
> So wie die gerast sind, sind sie ne Gefährdung für die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer.
> Mit 200kmh+ über die Landstraße
> Hirnrissig, absolut HIRNRISSIG
> Wenn einer nen Unfall verursacht - dann gute Nacht


 

Wieso sollte man ihn denn aus dem Verkehr ziehen ? Hat er denn jmd. gefährdet ?


----------



## Zoon (5. November 2011)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Das Auto ist ein RS4/B5, Motorrad kenne ich nicht.
> Der V6-BitTurbo ist recht beliebt zum tunen, nicht selten daß man einen  mit 500PS+ vor sich hat wobei das nicht die Grenze nach oben  ist.



Sowie wies im Video ausschaut tut der RS4 schon ganz schön fett  verbrennen, bei Vollgas kommen da hinten schon leichte Wölkchen aus dem  Rohr.

Wenn der das Bike so stehen lässt obwohl der auf dem Motorrad den Hahn  voll aufreißt (der Tacho sieht wie so ein Nachrüstteil aus, schade das  man die Maschine nicht erkennt) müsste sich der Audi locker in der  Gegend von 700 PS bewegen, Stufe 3 Kit vom MTM oder Dahlbäck lässt  grüßen. Bei den Schweden ziehen die auch locker 800 PS aus dem Motor -  leider ohne Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man ihn denn aus dem Verkehr ziehen ? Hat er denn jmd. gefährdet ?


 
Mit 200kmh und mehr über die Landstraße IST schon Gefährdung genug.

Wenn er so schnell fahren will, soll er auf die Autobahn (da wos keine Begrenzung gibt) aber net auf die Landstraße!


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2011)

naja, mit m mopped sind 200 auf ner übersichtlichen landstrasse schon in ordnung finde ich. Mit 100 fährt auf so ner strasse so gut wie kein motorradfahrer


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, mit m mopped sind 200 auf ner übersichtlichen landstrasse schon in ordnung finde ich. Mit 100 fährt auf so ner strasse so gut wie kein motorradfahrer



Womit ja auch so eine Art "Selbstreinigungseffekt" eintritt. Wer geistig nicht in der Lage ist sich halbwegs an die Regeln zu halten, wird in irgendeiner Form dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, mit m mopped sind 200 auf ner übersichtlichen landstrasse schon in ordnung finde ich. Mit 100 fährt auf so ner strasse so gut wie kein motorradfahrer


Solange der Biker seinen Organspendeausweis dabei hat und keine Familien mit kleinen Kinder mit in den Tod reißt, wenn er sich 'derrennt, ist das schon ok. Kranke Menschen brauchen Herz, Leber, Niere usw.

So lange da Verkehr ist, recht eine Sekunde Unachtsamkeit, und es kracht, und 170km/h bremst du auf 2 Rädern nicht mal eben runter. Insofern ist es höchst fahrlässig, und die Rennleitung würde da mit vollem Recht sofort den Lappen kassieren.


----------



## Seabound (5. November 2011)

Den biker find ich garnicht ma so schlimm. Der richtet ja nicht so nen flurschaden an, wenn was passiert. Der audi ist viel schlimmer. Kaum auszudenken, wenn der beim überholen in der kurfe bei dem tempo ein anderes auto platt macht...


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2011)

man merkt, hier sind überzeugte autofahrer und keine biker am schreiben  ich will sinnlose raserei ja nicht gutreden, aber wenn man sein bike unter kontrolle hat und nicht im dichtesten verkehr oder unübersichtlichen stellen schnell fährt, dann darf es auch mal über 100 auf der landstrasse sein.


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2011)

Ich habs nicht weit zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße.
Die ist an schönen WEs von Bikern sehr befahren.
Und dort gibt es solche und solche (wenn duw eißt was ich damit sagen will)

Die, die normal fahren und an passenden Punkten überholen.
Und die, die rasen wie Verrückten, trotz Gegenverkehr überholen etc.

Und ja, es ist klar das du mit dem Bike flotter und wendiger bist.
Sagt kein Mensch was dagegen. Auch nicht wenn du mit 110 oder 120 auf der Landstraße unterwegs bist.
Aber sei mal ehrlich: 200kmh+ auf der Landstraße 
Absolut Hirnrissig.
Und beim dem Audi ist ja noch schlimmer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwxXmx_g0qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da möchte ich nicht in dem Auto sitzen, in das er möglicherweiße reinkrachen könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, mit m mopped sind 200 auf ner übersichtlichen landstrasse schon in ordnung finde ich. Mit 100 fährt auf so ner strasse so gut wie kein motorradfahrer


 
Super, da freut sich dann der Landwirt, der mit seinem Traktor vom Feld auf die Straße fährt und dein Bike übersieht, weil er am Horizont einen kleinen Lichtpunkt nicht wahr nimmt. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> man merkt, hier sind überzeugte autofahrer und keine biker am schreiben  ich will sinnlose raserei ja nicht gutreden, aber wenn man sein bike unter kontrolle hat und nicht im dichtesten verkehr oder unübersichtlichen stellen schnell fährt, dann darf es auch mal über 100 auf der landstrasse sein.



Ich bin auch jahrelang Bike gefahren, aber so einen Blödsinn wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen, viel zu viele Unsicherheitsfaktoren. 
Seit froh, dass du noch lebst und lass das in Zukunft.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2011)

> naja, mit m mopped sind 200 auf ner übersichtlichen landstrasse schon in ordnung finde ich


  du hast ja nervern.....


----------



## ich558 (5. November 2011)

Wer weiß vielleicht wollte der Biker nur am Audi dran bleiben und fährt noramlerweise nicht so schnell Ich weiß einige sehen das anders aber wer schon mal auf mit einem größeren Motorrad gefahren ist weiß, dass man damit leichter schnell fahren kann als mit einem Auto.


----------



## >ExX< (5. November 2011)

@Riverna:
Sind das Xenon Scheinwerfer oder wirken die nur durch den Schnee so?

den 100NX sieht echt krass aus, glaube nicht dass man den so schnell wieder zusammenbekommt


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2011)

> Sind das Xenon Scheinwerfer oder wirken die nur durch den Schnee so?


 schaut so aus  vieleicht neue halogen lampen?

wow es gibt mindestens 144 auto marken.
http://www.automobilesreview.com/pictures/http://


----------



## Adrenalize (5. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wer weiß vielleicht wollte der Biker nur am Audi dran bleiben und fährt noramlerweise nicht so schnell Ich weiß einige sehen das anders aber wer schon mal auf mit einem größeren Motorrad gefahren ist weiß, dass man damit leichter schnell fahren kann als mit einem Auto.


Er fuhr doch davor schon deutlich über 100, bevor der Audi auftauchte, oder?

Solange es halbwegs gerade aus geht, kann man mit dem Auto genau so schnell fahren. In schärferen Kurven müssen beide bremsen, auch hier hat das Auto Vorteile dank 4 Reifen vs 2. Der Vorteil des Bikes ist halt die schnelle Beschleunigung, aber das alleine ist kein Grund, auf einer Landstraße 50-100% über der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit zu fahren.
Für Autos gilt das natürlich auch, der Audifahrer im Video gehört aufs Dreirad zurückgestuft. 

Ausreden gibts in dem Fall einfach keine, das ist grob fahrlässig, wenn es da kracht, gibt es vermutlich Tote, und falls man selber als Biker oder Autofahrer überleben sollte, ist man dran wegen fahrlässiger Tötung und bekommt evtl. sogar eine Gefängnisstrafe.


----------



## ich558 (5. November 2011)

Stimmt schon aber an genau dieser Stelle war die Fahrbahn schon ziemlich breit und wenn man sich mal vorstellt wie breit eine solche Straße für einen Motorradfahrer ist, ist das das selbe Verhältnis wie für ein Auto auf der Autobahn. Kurz der Biker hatte auf diese Landstraße soviel Platz wie ein Auto auf der AB und das verleitet eben zum rasen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2011)

Nur dass für den Motoradfahrer auch nicht plötzlich die Kreuzungen/Zufahrten abgebaut werden  .


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und beim dem Audi ist ja noch schlimmer.



Würde ich so nicht sagen, das Video mit dem Ford ist natürlich extrem erschreckend. Jedoch auch total unrealistisch... wenn man nun die Betonmauer durch ein anderes Auto ersetzt würde sich der Focus bei weitem nicht so verformen. Er fährt halt auch ein Gegenstand der absolut nicht nachgibt und somit bekommt der Focus die komplette Kraft ab. Ein etwas weit hergeholtes Beispiel: Hau mit der Faust mal auf eine Betonwand und dann in einen Gegenstand der nachgibt (Gesicht vom Nachbar oder so) und du wirst den riesen Unterschied bemerken. Wie gesagt das Video ist echt krass, aber halt auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> @Riverna:
> Sind das Xenon Scheinwerfer oder wirken die nur durch den Schnee so?
> 
> den 100NX sieht echt krass aus, glaube nicht dass man den so schnell wieder zusammenbekommt



Nein sind ganz normale Streiglasscheinwerfer mit Osram Nightbraker Plus. Aber die Osram haben genau 1 Monat gehalten... 
Jepp der 100NX sieht übel aus, aber bis April soll der Karren wieder fahren. Bin ich mal gespannt ob ich es hinbekomme...


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8E5dUnLmh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das sind "nur" 50mph (die jedes Austo fährt)
Nimm mal eines mit 120 und das andere mit 60mph (was in etwas 200 und 100kmh entspricht) und denke nach was da passieren kann...


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2011)

Bei 200km/h ist es egal worauf du fährst und auch womit du fährst, da ist die Chance tot zu sein bei 99.9%. Ich habe letztens Bilder von einem Honda CRX (BJ 1990) gesehen, der mit knapp 60km/h in einen Baum gefahren ist. Der Wagen hat sich in der Mitte aufgeteilt... das hat mir viel mehr zu denken gegeben als die beiden Videos. Wobei man sagen muss der rote Wagen beim 50mph Unfall eigentlich noch "gut" aussieht. Da ist die Chance das man überlebt doch relativ groß. Selbst wo beide Autos direkt aufeinander treffen, sehen beide Autos wesentlich besser aus als der Focus. Die kräfte verteilen sich halt einfach besser als bei einem massivem Gegenstand. 

Trotzdem will ich so einen Unfall nicht erleben... ich glaub bei meinen alten Nissan Kisten ist alles über 50km/h extrem ungesund.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

Muss nicht zwangsläufig der Fall sein, es gibt ja auch Leute, die einen Sturz aus großer Höhe überlebt haben oder einen starken Stromstoß.
Beim Autounfall ist es wichtig, wie groß und vor allem wie lang die Beschleunigung dauerte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Super, da freut sich dann der Landwirt, der mit seinem Traktor vom Feld auf die Straße fährt und dein Bike übersieht, weil er am Horizont einen kleinen Lichtpunkt nicht wahr nimmt.


 Na gut, traktoren sind so ne sache das stimmt schon, bin auch n paar mal unangenehm nahe an einen rangekommen  Aber auf strassen wo felder sind, kann man in aller regel eh nicht schnell fahren, und auf diesen planwegen fährt ein biker mit kopf auch nicht schnell, da die gefahr von trekkern und co bekannt ist.  Wer auf solchen wegen noch voll am gas hängt ist wirklich selber schuld 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin auch jahrelang Bike gefahren, aber so einen Blödsinn wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen, viel zu viele Unsicherheitsfaktoren.
> Seit froh, dass du noch lebst und lass das in Zukunft.


 Damals waren die bikes allerdings auch anders als die heutigen. Die kisten liefen früher halt nun mal nicht so gut und die bremsen waren auch oft unterdimensioniert. Heute ist die situation schon deutlich besser geworden, wobei gute bremsen natürlich kein freibrief zum hirnlosen rasen sein sollen  

Ich finde so um die 130 ist ne gesunde V für ne landstrasse, bei schlechten sichtverhätnissen oder unübersichtliche strassenführung natürlich entsprechend langsamer, is klar...


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2011)

Nur leider gibts halt auch Leute die nicht so denken wie du 

Und DIE sind es dann, die die FFW aus anderen Autos rausziehen oder vom Baum "abkratzen" darf


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Na gut, traktoren sind so ne sache das stimmt schon, bin auch n paar mal unangenehm nahe an einen rangekommen  Aber auf strassen wo felder sind, kann man in aller regel eh nicht schnell fahren, und auf diesen planwegen fährt ein biker mit kopf auch nicht schnell, da die gefahr von trekkern und co bekannt ist.  Wer auf solchen wegen noch voll am gas hängt ist wirklich selber schuld


 
Ich muss nur mal an Kiel denken, die Bundesstraße 202/76 vom Autobahnkreuz durch Elmschenhagen zur Ostsee.
Keine Ampeln, zweispurig, Mittelleitplanke.. da wird geheizt, dass sich die Balken biegen, teilweise ist das Fahrzeug nicht mal richtig zu erkennen, wenn man davon überholt wird. 
Wundert mich, dass da noch keine Blitzautomaten stehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2011)

was bringt dir ein blitzer beim mopped? 
außer es würde so ein "von-hinten-blitzer" hingemacht werden, aber die sind zum glück sehr selten und auch nicht so unkritisch, gibt viele fälle in denen man gegen so ein teil erfolgreich anfechten kann


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2011)

> 99.9%. Ich habe letztens Bilder von einem Honda CRX (BJ 1990)


 bei so nen alten auto kein wunder das es bei 60 sachen von nem baum zerrissen wird.
mich würde interesiren was passiert wen auto das 5s terne im n cap hat mit 60 gegen nen baum fährt?


----------



## >ExX< (5. November 2011)

apropros Blitzautomaten: Fahrt mal bei Bielefeld her, da stehen in einer Richtung auf ca 5qm Fläche, sage und schreibe 6 Blitzer, alle auf einem Haufen


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2011)

in der stadt in der ich arbeite stehen blitzer ohne innenleben, das ist auch ganz amüsant  aber geschlichen wird da trotzdem, schreckt halt trotzdem ab son teil
Was ich allerdings den größten schwachsinn finde, ist dieses neue gesetz das in immer mehr städten eingeführt wird, dass man ab 22 uhr nur noch 30 fahren kann. Da hat ein politiker mal wieder tolle arbeit geleistet, ich frag mich immer wieder wie langweilig es denen sein muss, um sich so einen vollrotz auszudenken 
In solchen gegenden sollte man gerade mit absicht im ersten gang durchfahren


----------



## >ExX< (5. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> In solchen gegenden sollte man gerade mit absicht im ersten gang durchfahren


 
genau das hab ich auch grad gedacht 
am besten noch Schalldämpfer raus, und fettes Rohr dran


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was bringt dir ein blitzer beim mopped?


 
Die Bilder sind inzwischen von guter Qualität, wenn es Merkmale gibt, die darauf schließen lassen, wer der Fahrer ist, wird ermittelt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. November 2011)

naja, das dürfte aber ein gleich 0 fall sein, indem man ein blitzerfoto ohne kennzeichen auswertet. Ich und kollegen sind schon des öfteren geblitzt worden mit 2rädern, und bisher kam noch nie was. Wie auch ohne amtliches kennzeichen? Vor allem wenn du ne serienmaschine ohne viel gebastel fährst, und jetzt nicht die buntesten klamotten anhast, kann man dich eh nicht erkennen.und wenn dieser fall je mal auftauchen sollte, dass man dich scheinbar erkannt hat, kannst du immer noch sagen du bist nicht gefahren, und dann ist die sache vom tisch. Klingt einfach, und ist es auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

Mein Bekannter ist auf diese Weise Mal zu 150€ Strafe verdonnert worden, weil er eine Maschine hat, die eben sehr speziell lackiert ist. Er wurde ein paar Wochen nach dem Blitzfoto von einer Streife angehalten worden, denen war das Motorrad aufgefallen, eins kam zum anderen und er musste zahlen.


----------



## der_yappi (5. November 2011)

Sollten halt auch die Moppeds nicht nur hinten sondern auch VORNE ein Nummernschild haben.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

Das wäre zu gefährlich und würde so aussehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2011)

> am besten noch Schalldämpfer raus, und fettes Rohr dran


 genau  und dan gibs noch ne anzeige wegen ruhe störung 
wen ein motrad das nummern schild vorne hätte dan konte man durch den komischen luftwiderstand nicht mehr richtig fahren?


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2011)

Warum nicht einfach vorne die Nummer "auffolieren"? Für die Plaketten etc gibt es ja noch das hintere Schild.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2011)

> auffolieren


 direkt aufs motorad?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Sollten halt auch die Moppeds nicht nur hinten sondern auch VORNE ein Nummernschild haben.


 
Wo willst du das denn hinbauen ohne dass es keine scharfen Kanten gibt?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach vorne die Nummer "auffolieren"? Für die Plaketten etc gibt es ja noch das hintere Schild.


 
Weil das in Deutschland verboten ist.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2011)

Nicht verboten sondern zur Zeit nicht als Schildersatz zugelassen. Aber zusätzlich vorgeschrieben beim Moped, warum nicht?


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2011)

> Nicht verboten sondern zur Zeit nicht als Schildersatz zugelassen. Aber zusätzlich vorgeschrieben beim Moped, warum nicht?


und wer macht das schon...


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

Auf den Helm des Fahrers.


----------



## 1975jassi (5. November 2011)

bin uns in Österreich wird man von hinten geblitzt.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

In DE haben wir haben einie Fahrerhaftung und in Ö eine Halterhaftung, deswegen bringt das hier wenig.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:
			
		

> und wer macht das schon...



Wenn nicht wirst du halt bei nächster Gelegenheit aus dem Verkehr gezogen... Auto fahren ohne vorderes Schild setzt sich ja dank Rennleitung auch nicht durch.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. November 2011)

> Wenn nicht wirst du halt bei nächster Gelegenheit aus dem Verkehr gezogen...


 das ist logisch aber das nummern schild wirk sich auf die aerodynamik schelcht aus.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht verboten sondern zur Zeit nicht als Schildersatz zugelassen.


 
"Nicht zugelassen" bedeutet was im Straßenverkehr?
Genau, es ist verboten.
Die "Knight Rider" Leuchte am Grill ist auch nicht zugelassen, weil sie eben verboten ist.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> das ist logisch aber das nummern schild wirk sich auf die aerodynamik schelcht aus.....


 Deswegen ja die Idee mit dem Aufkleber  .


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "Nicht zugelassen" bedeutet was im Straßenverkehr?
> Genau, es ist verboten.
> Die "Knight Rider" Leuchte am Grill ist auch nicht zugelassen, weil sie eben verboten ist.


Ich glaube(!) nicht dass es verboten ist zusätzlich zu den Nummernschildern die man eh schon hat in Folie die gleiche Nummer auf dem Fahrzeug an zu bringen. Natürlich gilt so ein Aufkleber aktuell(!) nicht als Ersatz für ein Schild, aber ich sehe kein Problem darin mit einem kleinen Gesetz einen solchen für Motorräder vor zu schreiben.

Die Sache mit der Fahrerhaftung wird wohl eher ein Problem sein.


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2011)

Es ist verboten! Man darf an jeglichem Kraftfahrzeug keine Aufkleber, Schilder, usw. anbringen, die ein amtliches Kennzeichen nachahmen, oder im Zweifelsfall zu einer Verwechselung führen. Siehe dazu §10 (11) FZV. Richtig Sinn ergibt sich für den unkundigen Leser meist nicht, dazu muss man weiterführende Paragraphen (ab §4 FZV, teilweise auch §22 StVzO) lesen, die unter anderem die Ausgestaltung, Anbringung und Lesbarkeit aus verschiedenen Winkeln beinhalten. Herstellbar wären solche Aufkleber mit allen vorgeschriebenen Merkmalen sicher sehr einfach, aber alleine die plane Anbringung mit vorgeschriebenen Sichtwinkeln würde an keinem Motorrad funktionieren.

Einzig erlaubt sind Wiederholungskennzeichen an Ladungsträgern (Fahrradträger), die das amtliche Kennzeichen verdecken. Diese müssen zwar ebenfalls der Vorschrift entsprechen, sind aber auch ohne Zulassungs- und HU-Plaette gültig.


----------



## PC GAMER (6. November 2011)

GANZ ANDERES THEMA
Was würdet ihr als Erstwagen empfehlen? Danke im Voraus


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

Etwas das alle Ansprüche befriedigt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> GANZ ANDERES THEMA
> Was würdet ihr als Erstwagen empfehlen? Danke im Voraus


 
Liegt immer am persönlichen Geschmack und Budget.
Nach meinem aktuellen Geschmack sollte ein Cabrio die erste Wahl sein. Kann sich aber jederzeit wieder ändern  .


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> GANZ ANDERES THEMA
> Was würdet ihr als Erstwagen empfehlen? Danke im Voraus


 
Kommt auf das Budget an. 
Aber ansich ein Auto was nicht zu teuer ist, jedoch auch kein altes Auto... sprich Golf 3 oder Golf 4. Irgendwelche Autos die halt wenig kosten (sowohl Unterhalt als auch Anschaffung) und wo es nicht so schlimm ist wenn mal eine Beule rein kommt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2011)

Peugeot 106 ist ein gutes anfängerauto  Günstig im unterhalt, rost ist kein thema da feuerverzinkt, braucht nicht viel sprit, zuverlässige einfache technik, und für die 60 PS im 1.1liter geht die kiste dank 800 KG leergewicht nicht mal schlecht 
Cabrio ist mMn nicht zu empfehlen, vor allem kein stoffdach und kein altes cabrio. Da haste im winter nur geschiss damit  Wenn schon cabrio, dann Hardtop


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

Richtig wenn Cabrio dann Hardtop alles andere würde ich auch nie kaufen. Wobei ich von Cabrios eh nicht so sonderlich viel halte, brauch das nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## ich558 (6. November 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> GANZ ANDERES THEMA
> Was würdet ihr als Erstwagen empfehlen? Danke im Voraus


 
Ich würde so viel Kohle wie möglich zusammenkratzen und das dafür besste Auto nehmen. Will man so billig wie möglich wegkommen kann mans evtl später bereuen durch teuere Reperaturen o.ä. Außer du fühlst dich als Fahrer unsicher und rechnets qasi damit das ein odere andere mal wo anzufahren. Falls du in einem Auto mehr siehst als ein schlichtes Transportmittel würde ich auch nach einem einigermaßen ansprechenden Modell mit 100Ps oder mehr ausschau halten. Aber das mit dem ersten Auto sieht eh jeder anders


----------



## moe (6. November 2011)

Je nach Budget würde ich nen Golf 3 oder 4 oder nen Peugeut 106 oder 206 in Betracht ziehen. Ich bin mit meinem 206er ganz zufrieden. Als Dreitürer sind die sehr verbreitet und nicht mal so teuer. Meiner hat nen 1.4l Motor mit 75 PS. Brauchen tut er ca. 6,2l bei normaler Fahrweise.


----------



## PC GAMER (6. November 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten!    Warum kann man kein Daumen Hoch geben?


----------



## ASD_588 (6. November 2011)

> 75 PS. Brauchen tut er ca. 6,2l bei normaler Fahrweise.


 für so eine kleines auto zimlich viel.


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> für so eine kleines auto zimlich viel.


 
Bei knapp ner Tonne Leergewicht + Fahrer (+ evtl Zuladung) und "nur" nem 1.4er Sauger ganz gut der Verbrauch.
Hab den jahrelang auch gefahren.

Der 1.6er 16V mit 110PS zieht da um lääääängen mehr Sprit


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

Die größte vom Fahrzeug spielt da keine große Rolle. Mein Winterkarren ist genau so klein wie ein 206er und braucht knapp 2L mehr.


----------



## >ExX< (6. November 2011)

Schönen guten Abend 
war eben beim Fahrsicherheitstraining, war echt gut
Dann auf dem Rückweg, nach ca. 20 bis 30 Minuten Landstraßenfahrt, hab ich gemerkt dass irgendwas ne unwucht erzeugt, bzw.klackert,rattert................
während der Fahrt mal bisschen links und rechts gelenkt, und beim lenken wurde das nen bisschen stärker.

Wenn ich Gas gebe, merke ich nichts davon, nehm ich Gas weg, kommts wieder, auch wenn der Motor aus ist und ich rollen lasse, ist es da.

Was kann das sein?


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

Radlager oder Antriebswellengelenk


----------



## >ExX< (6. November 2011)

Radlager müsste aber doch auch beim Gas geben zu hören sein oder?
es hört sich so an als wenn es auf beiden Seiten vorne wäre, links aber stärker!

achja, wenn ich die Kupplung durchtrete gibts manchmal auch nen deutlich hörbares knacken......


----------



## roadgecko (6. November 2011)

Also wenn es beim kuppeln ein knacken gibt muss der Fehler ja eigentlich im bereich antrieb zu finden sein. Ein Radlager würde wie gesagt die ganze Zeit geräusche machen.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

So wie ich ihn verstanden habe macht es immer Geräusche und wird beim Lenken noch etwas stärker. Radlager macht keine Geräusche beim Anfahren, das sind meistens die Antriebswellengelenke oder die Antriebswelle selber. Antriebswellengelenke machen jedoch beim gerade fahren eigentlich keine Geräusche.

PS: Ich brauch definitiv größere Bremsen, dass sieht mal nach gar nichts aus.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2011)

Also jetzt "nur" Geräusche oder eine Unwucht die man beim fahren merkt?
Ersteres hat sich bei mir nach ner Runde Riemen wechseln verabschiedet. Nach der Beschreibung meinten andere (genau wie ich) auch es wäre ein Lager, war es aber nicht.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. November 2011)

> Die größte vom Fahrzeug spielt da keine große Rolle


 laut atobild braucht ein Audi A2.0 TDI mit 177ps gerade mal 6.6L diesel.

vieleicht streift etwas über den boden?


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

Diesel -> Benziner 
177PS 2.0L -> 75PS 1.4L 
Äpfel -> Birnen


----------



## >ExX< (6. November 2011)

also ich meine, ein ganz leichtes Vibrieren am Lenkrad zu spüren!
wenn ich Gas gebe merke ich rein gar nichts, nur wenn ich das Auto dann "laufen" lasse, ist es wieder da.

vielleicht hilft euch das


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Ich brauch definitiv größere Bremsen, dass sieht mal nach gar nichts aus.


 
Ist das ne optische Täuschung oder hat dein Japaner nen "hängenden" Hintern?
Der kommt mir hinten leicht tiefer vor als vorn


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

Nein das ist wie bei einem E36, das sieht optisch so aus weil die Radkästen hinten tiefer sind als vorne. Ist genau 100/100 tiefergelegt... wirkt aber optisch so. Jedoch sieht es bei dem Bild schlimmer aus als es wirklich ist. Aber jetzt wo der dicke Musikausbau hinten drin ist, hat er sich 5mm gesetzt und er muss hinten wieder hoch. Eventuell gehe ich 10mm hoch, damit es optisch gleich aussieht. Wobei er dann eben nur optisch und nicht wirklich gleich hoch ist.


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2011)

Auf den Photos siehts jetzt nicht so aus wie auf der kompletten Seitenansicht vorher.

Mir würde der in komplett rot besser gefallen (die schwarzen Felgen passen aber gut rein)


----------



## ich558 (6. November 2011)

Was ist das eigendlich für ein Auto? Sieht aus wie Nissan oder Toyota.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. November 2011)

Ist das ein Nissan 100NX; - also in etwa dieser Typ? - http://www.autoscout24.de/modelle/nissan/nissan-100-nx/


----------



## Zoon (6. November 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> also ich meine, ein ganz leichtes Vibrieren am Lenkrad zu spüren!
> wenn ich Gas gebe merke ich rein gar nichts, nur wenn ich das Auto dann "laufen" lasse, ist es wieder da.
> 
> vielleicht hilft euch das


 

Naja kann alles sein. Der Beschreibung nach evtl., ein ausgeleiertes Antriebswellengelenk oder auch was ganz absurdes das ein Wuchtgewicht sich von der Felge gelöst hat.


----------



## moe (6. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> für so eine kleines auto zimlich viel.



Dafür, dass er 1025 kg Leergewicht hat und zwölf Jahre alt ist, ist das nicht viel. Ich hatte den Rest vom Sommer noch die Reifen vom Vorbesitzer drauf (Barum oder so, 7 Jahre alt). Mal sehen was der weniger braucht, wenn ich nächstes Jahr die EnergySaver drauf zieh.
btw: Bei etwas zügigerer Fahrweise braucht er gerade mal 0,4l mehr.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> was ganz absurdes das ein Wuchtgewicht sich von der Felge gelöst hat.


 
Darauf hätte ich auch getippt.


----------



## >ExX< (6. November 2011)

Sind die Energysaver von den Fahrleistungen eigentlich genau so gut wie andere?

@Zoon: das mit den Gewichten hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber das gibts ja keine ratter/schleifgeräusche, ausserdem müsste das beim beschleunigen dann auch zu hören sein 
aber ich lass mich mal überraschen, morgen um 9 direkt zur Werkstatt.
Kann ich damit eig noch fahren oder wäre eine defekte Antriebswelle sehr schädlich?


----------



## moe (6. November 2011)

Kommt drauf an, was man unter Fahrleistungen versteht. 
Ich hab jetzt mit Papas Golf 3 keinen Unterschied zu anderen Reifen germerkt. Die sprechen auch auf nasser Fahrbahn gut an, nutzen sich allerdings ein bisschen schneller ab als die normalen Reifen.


----------



## >ExX< (6. November 2011)

achso, hm, dann relativiert sich das mit dem gesparten Sprit fast


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Auf den Photos siehts jetzt nicht so aus wie auf der kompletten Seitenansicht vorher.
> 
> Mir würde der in komplett rot besser gefallen (die schwarzen Felgen passen aber gut rein)



Wie gesagt es sieht bei dem Bild mit der totalen Seitenansicht auch mehr aus als es wirklich ist. Hab unten mal ein Bild eingefügt wie er aussah ohne die Motorhaube und wo die Reifen noch die original Farbe hatten. Und dann noch mein lieblings Bild weil es aussieht wie auf dem PC bearbeitet. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Was ist das eigendlich für ein Auto? Sieht aus wie Nissan oder Toyota.



Nissan 100NX GTi Serie 143PS 2.0L, aktuell bin ich bei 200PS - 210PS 



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Ist das ein Nissan 100NX; - also in etwa dieser Typ? - Nissan 100 NX Gebrauchtwagen, Jahreswagen und Ersatzteile - Nissan 100 NX kaufen und verkaufen bei AutoScout24



Richtig, aber Serie sehen die Teile meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich gut aus. Mein "Stage1" Umbau (siehe drittes Bild unten) wäre genau meine Traumvorstellung wie ich ihn gelassen hätte, wenn es mein Alltagsauto wäre.


----------



## moe (6. November 2011)

Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Sparen immerhin nen halben Liter auf 100km.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2011)

Mhm klar ein theoretischer Wert... aber mal ehrlich. Wer merkt schon einen halben Liter auf 100 Kilometer? Das sind 2.25L pro Tankfüllung, was bei mir ziemlich genau 26 Kilometer pro Tankfüllung wären. Die taut man doch raus wenn man einmal zuviel Gas gibt.  Aber fürs Gewissen sicherlich kein belangloser Wert...


----------



## >ExX< (7. November 2011)

Also ich find das erste Bild am besten, Benni 
Müsste man nur genau wissen wie viel weniger die Saver reichen, dann könnte man das grob überschlagen.

War gerade eben bei der Werkstatt, das Problem war innerhaln von einer Minute gelöst:

Man sollte nachdem man Reifen gewechselt hat doch zeitnah die Schrauben nachziehen 
Alle waren Bombenfest, außer vorne links voll locker.....

Jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2011)

Das erste ich auch das Bild was ich meinte mit Lieblingsbild. Leider habe ich selber nicht die Möglichkeit solche BIlder zu machen...


----------



## moe (7. November 2011)

@Riverna: Nix theoretischer Wert. Das ist der Praxiswert.

btw: Dein 100NX würde mir auch gefallen (wenn er in meinem Hof stehen würde).


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2011)

Ok theoretischer Wert war falsch ausgedrückt, aber ein Wert der nicht wirklich stark ins Gewicht fällt. Klar wenn man es auf´s Jahr hochrechnet kommt schon ein Wert raus der einem ein gutes Gefühl gibt. Da bei mir aber der Spritverbrauch zwischen 7.5L und 9L schwankt, habe ich kein schlechteres Gewissen wenn ich mal 0.5L mehr verbrauche. 

Beim NX trifft das Wort stehen, sehr gut zu ^^


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> bei so nen alten auto kein wunder das es bei 60 sachen von nem baum zerrissen wird.
> mich würde interesiren was passiert wen auto das 5s terne im n cap hat mit 60 gegen nen baum fährt?


 
Naja wird auch nicht arg anders sein, wenn der winkel stimmt und "richtig" getroffen wird, hier mal paar krasse bsp. wie das in real aussieht, okay auch mehr als 60km/h 

Unfall in Wolfsburg: Vier junge Männer sterben in fabrikneuem Golf GTD - Nachrichten Panorama - WELT ONLINE

Audi RS6 Baumkollision: Nix passiert! Diesen Schutzengel hätte ich auch gern: Bilder - ComputerBase Forum

BMW auseinandergerissen Mit Lokal-Video: Vier Schwerverletzte bei Unfall auf B70 | (Top-Thema Homepage (2)) - Bocholter-Borkener Volksblatt


----------



## ASD_588 (8. November 2011)

> Heute 04:50


 da war aber einer früh wach.



> Naja wird auch nicht arg anders sein, wenn der winkel stimmt und  "richtig" getroffen wird, hier mal paar krasse bsp. wie das in real  aussieht, okay auch mehr als 60km/h


 das stimt auch wider.
Das mit dem BMW ist schon krass das die das auch noch übelebt haben.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2011)

ich war da nicht früh wach, ich war noch Wach.... scheis Nachtschichten 

Ein extrem beispiel hätt ich auch noch 
Testfahrt: Beifahrer starb nach Horrorcrash mit Rallyefahrzeug im Krankenhaus - Hessen - Nachrichten - HZ online


Ich find jetz z.b echt das es kein unterschied macht ob die nen testwagen mit 200 gegen ne Betonmauer fahren, oder ob im Alltag nen Auto mit 100 oder schneller in nen Baum reinschmettert. Das resultat ist immer das gleiche und verherrend, da nüzt auch kein 5 sterne Auto.  Wenns an der schwachstelle getroffen wird, ist eben ende.

Ich muss auch ganz ehrlich gestehen, auch wenns für einige nicht nachvollziehbar ist, lieber verreck ich bei nem Crash sofort in nem "unsicheren" auto, als in nem halbwegs sicheren noch 3-4 stunden eingeklemmt mitzuerleben, danach halbtod am leben gehalten zu werden im Krankenhaus nur um nach nem halben jahr dann doch an den verletzungen zu erliegen. 

Btw : Ich hab vor 7 jahren meine damalige verlobte durch nen Auto unfall verloren, und sie war 5 stunden eingeklemmt, lag 3 monate im Koma, gelähmt ab hals, Stimmbänder hinüber, ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie scheise für den betroffenen sowie für die angehörigen. Leztendlich ist sie nach 6 monaten gestorben  Diese zeit war die absolute hölle für mich. Ihren Tod seh ich als erlösung für sie. 

Deswegen lieber verreck ich sofort bei nem unfall.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. November 2011)

ein auto ist eben kein sicherheitskäfig, kein Crashtest und keine knautschzone der welt kannein auto unkaputtbar machen/sagen  wenn mit der richtigen geschwindigkeit an der richtigen stelle kracht, gibt jedes blech/kunststoff/Monocoque nach, egal wie gut es gemacht ist.
Wobei man in heutigen autos schon recht geschützt ist, wenn ich teilweise lese unfälle mit überschlägen etc und die insassen steigen noch lebend aus den wracks raus, kann ich es immer wieder kaum glauben...


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2011)

was aber zu 90% immer glück ist, und kaum mehr was mit sicherheit zu tun hat. 
Und selbst wenn die fahrgastzelle alles aushält, sinds die beschleunigungskräfte welche dich töten. 

Siehe George Plasa, bei dem hat die fahrgastzelle gehalten bei seinem lezten Crash, gestorben ist er trotzdem an inneren verletzungen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. November 2011)

glück gibts nicht  In diesen fällen hat die verzögerungskraft halt am falschen bzw im sinne von menschenleben am richtigen punkt ihren ansetzpunkt gehabt


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2011)

Schau dir den Crash mit dem RS6 an, das ist glück wenn der fahrer total verdutzt aus dem wrack aussteigt ohne verletzung ....


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

Was mir bei solchen Unfällen wieder einfällt ist das hier:Nach Unfall mit Gumpert Apollo: PS-Limit fr Anfnger? - autobild.de.

Ich hätte auch keine Lust "halb" Tod monatelang im Krankenhaus zu liegen.

Gibt es eingentlich Test wie gefährlich Airbags für Brillenträger sind?


----------



## ich558 (8. November 2011)

Die PS Zahl vom Alter abhängig zu machen ist der reinte Blödsinn. Es kommt rein auf die Mentalität des Fahreres an und selbst mit einem 100PS Auto kann man mit 150 über die Landstraße heizen. Jedes Mittelklasse Auto hat über 150 Pferde da dürfte man ja nicht mal mehr die Autos der Eltern fahren Aber was rege ich mich auf in DE besteht die Gefahr einer PS Beschränkung für unter 21 wohl kaum


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2011)

Wobei das auch total schwachsinn ist mit dieser begrenzung 150PS bis 21.... 

Mit 150PS rast man sich schnell in den Tod, siehe den Crash mit dem BMW das war nen 318IS mit 136PS, dann eher ne begrenzung der höchstgeschwindigkeit, und selbst das bringts nicht, wie schon gesagt mit 100 gegen nen baum im richtigen Winkel und das Auto ist gespalten oder zerfezt in tausend teile.

75PS VW Polo vs Baum 
http://www.feuerwehr-euskirchen.de/organisation/lz1/Bilder/1991-2000/10111995_gross.jpg 
Audi A4 gegen Baum 
http://www.feuerwehr-euskirchen.de/organisation/lz1/Bilder/1991-2000/10071998_gross.jpg
Benz gegen Baum 
http://www.feuerwehr-euskirchen.de/organisation/lz1/Bilder/1991-2000/28051999c_gross.jpg
http://www.feuerwehr-euskirchen.de/organisation/lz1/Bilder/1991-2000/28051999a_gross.jpg


Kleinwagen vs LKW, ja der haufen metall war mal ein kompletter kleinwagen, soviel dazu nen Crash mit 200 gegen Betonmauer sei unrealistisch 
http://www.feuerwehr-euskirchen.de/organisation/lz1/Bilder/2001-2006/100605d_gross.jpg
Benz vs Baum 
http://www.feuerwehr-euskirchen.de/organisation/lz1/Bilder/2001-2006/200206a_gross.jpg

Das Tragische bei den ganzen Bildern, die meisten sind von Fahranfängern, überhöhte geschwindigkeit, kontrollverlust crash.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

Ich meinte eher den Unfall und halte die PS-Beschränkung auch für Schwachsinn. Wobei Italien sowas haben soll.#
Ansonsten gibt es genügend leichte Autos, die auch so schnell genung wäre und ansonsten wer will das kontrollieren?
Ich frage mich ob dann mit den PS-Angaben gemauschelt wird.


----------



## JC88 (8. November 2011)

Ich würd die Bilder mit den Verunglückten nicht so ins Internet stellen -.-
Geht garnicht

Edit: Ich hab dazu mal den Webmaster der Euskirchener Feuerwehr angeschrieben.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. November 2011)

Das wird sowieso gemacht, war ganz beliebt damals bei Opel, 150Ps angegeben in wirklichkeit aber 160-170PS gehabt. Oder in Japan wirds auch gern gemacht, wegen der beschränkung dort auf 280PS und 180KM/h 

Was ich von Italien weis, das es dort eine Luxussteuer gibt auf Autos mit über 2liter Hubraum und mehr als 200ps ( ob das noch gilt mit den PS weis ich nicht )


JC88 ich find das richtig die Bilder zu zeigen ! Viele sind sich einfach nicht bewust das man beim heizen schneller Tod sein kann als einem lieb ist, da sollte man nicht wegschauen sondern mal drüber nachdenken. Die meisten denken doch eher, och mein Auto is sicher hat ja in Tests gut bestanden, passiert ja nix wenn ich 200 fahr, hab ja ESP, ABS usw.

Btw sieht man auf meinen bildern keine verlezten oder tote Menschen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

Ich habe mal das Video von 5 Gear verlinkt gehabt, die einen Focus mit kanpp 200km/h crashen! Ziemlich klein was dort übrig blieb.


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2011)

Krasse Bilder... da wird einem teilweise ganz anders.


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich würd die Bilder mit den Verunglückten nicht so ins Internet stellen -.-
> Geht garnicht
> 
> Edit: Ich hab dazu mal den Webmaster der Euskirchener Feuerwehr angeschrieben.



Solche Bilder dienen durchaus der Abschreckung und sind nicht nur bei der Euskirchener Feuerwehr zu finden. Schau z.B. mal auf Nonstopnews vorbei, da findest du wohl jeden schweren Unfall der Republik ausführlich in Wort und Bild. Und Verunglückte wirst du (und da bin ich mir sicher) nie auf den Bildern erblicken. Für Analytiker sind diese Bilder eine gute Hilfe als Vergleich für andere Fälle und haben damit auch noch in gewissen Maße einen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. November 2011)

naja, möchtest DU, dass wenn z.B. deine Frau oder dein Kind den wagen gefahren hat, und nun tot oder schwerbehindert ist, dass überall dieses plakat in der öffentlichkeit hängt ? Ich persönlich würde es nicht mögen und würde mit allen mitteln dagegen vorgehen, dass solche bilder veröffentlicht werden. Auch wenn vielleicht keine person mehr zu sehen ist, sowas gehört sich einfach nicht, das ist unwürdig und grenzt an Perversität/unglücksgeilheit!


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2011)

Vielleicht denkt man da etwas anders drüber, wenn man mit der Materie öfters konfrontiert wird. Meine Ansichten muss natürlich niemand teilen, höchstwahrscheinlich geht das auch nicht. Ich betrachte solche Bilder mit anderen Augen und sehe nur Winkel, Kräfte und Deformationen.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2011)

So das übel hat einen Namen... 
Der Rost ist zum großten Teil rausgeschnitten, wie man sieht ist hier und da noch etwas. Das muss ich auch nich entfernen, aber ich sehe langsam Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Auch wenn das Licht noch sehr sehr klein ist


----------



## Gast12348 (9. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, möchtest DU, dass wenn z.B. deine Frau oder dein Kind den wagen gefahren hat, und nun tot oder schwerbehindert ist, dass überall dieses plakat in der öffentlichkeit hängt ? Ich persönlich würde es nicht mögen und würde mit allen mitteln dagegen vorgehen, dass solche bilder veröffentlicht werden. Auch wenn vielleicht keine person mehr zu sehen ist, sowas gehört sich einfach nicht, das ist unwürdig und grenzt an Perversität/unglücksgeilheit!


 
Nunja klar der betroffene der damit konfrontriert wird, für den ist das nicht leicht, aber solche Bilder werden ja nicht als Plakate irgendwo hingehängt, und wenn dann nie ohne einverständniss der betroffenen. Wobei es da immer zwei seiten gibt ! Zum einen könnten die betroffenen genau das wollen aus Wut wenn der unfall durch einen anderen passiert ist, andererseits klar wenns eigenverschulden war und die betroffenen seelisch nicht so aufm Dampfer sind, dann wollen die bestimmt nicht dauernd dran errinert werden. 

Btw hab ich diese Bilder ganz gewiss nicht wegen unglücksgeilheit rausgesucht sondern sollten wirklich nur auf der Analytischen seite zeigen das solche auserordentlichen Crashversuche keinesfalls total unrealistisch sind, und sollten vieleicht bei dem ein oder anderem auch zum nachdenken anregen, wobei lezteres garnicht so mein ziel war.

Aber apropo nachdenken, viel schlimmer find ich eigentlich solche Schocker Videos wie sie in England z.b im TV laufen zur abschreckung ( Diese Videos sind natürlich alle gestellt und nicht echt, trotzdem machen sie extrem bedrückt und nachdenklich ) 
Autounfall - Werbung die aufwecken soll !!! - YouTube
Don't Drink and Drive - YouTube
Tödlicher Unfall (Werbung England) - YouTube


Edit : Das Bild was JC88 beanstandet hat hab ich gelöscht, dort war in der tat das opfer zu sehen, was mir gestern aufm kleinen Laptop nicht aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2011)

Ich hab mir gerade die Videos angeschaut... mir wurde dabei ganz anders. Vorallem das zweite Video... heftig. Das sollte man sich immer vor Augen führen...


----------



## Balomanja (9. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade die Videos angeschaut... mir wurde dabei ganz anders. Vorallem das zweite Video... heftig. Das sollte man sich immer vor Augen führen...



Gebe dir da zu 100% Recht, eine absolut schockierende Vorstellung. Ich hoffe doch sehr das solche Schockvideos heutzutage in Fahrschulen gezeigt werden um abzuschrecken.
Außerdem bin ich grade froh das mein Garten nicht direkt an der Straße liegt.


----------



## Falk (9. November 2011)

Mal ein paar Fragen, weil ich irgendwie nicht so 100% durchsteige und keine Lust habe, mehrere Anläufe zu brauchen. Folgendes Szenario: ich habe ein Auto, was derzeit angemeldet, versichert etc. ist. Das läuft derzeit auf ein Familienmitglied. In Zukunft soll es auf meine Frau laufen (versicherungstechnisch günstiger )

Ich habe also (was ich rausgekriegt habe was ich brauche):
- Kennzeichen
- HU/AU Unterlagen (vom August diesen Jahres)
- Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil I und II
- Vollmacht meiner Frau für mich, damit ich den Wagen anmelden kann
- Versicherungsbestätigung

Brauche ich außer diesen Daten noch etwas vom bisherigen Halter/Besitzer? Einen "Kaufvertrag" brauche ich soweit ich es verstehe nicht. Sorry wenn die Fragen etwas blöde sind, aber ich musste mich bisher noch nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigen


----------



## JC88 (9. November 2011)

Also wenns um die reine Ummeldung der Versicherung geht brauchts doch eigentlich nur das Kennzeichen und die Versicherungsnummer der bisherigen Versicherung, oder nicht?
Das was du aufgezählt hast braucht man doch eher für ne Ummeldung des Autos auf z.B. einen anderen Kreis


----------



## Falk (9. November 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Also wenns um die reine Ummeldung der Versicherung geht brauchts doch eigentlich nur das Kennzeichen und die Versicherungsnummer der bisherigen Versicherung, oder nicht?
> Das was du aufgezählt hast braucht man doch eher für ne Ummeldung des Autos auf z.B. einen anderen Kreis


 
Es wechselt der Besitzer, die Versicherung und die Stadt (HH -> FÜ).


----------



## JC88 (9. November 2011)

Dann würde ich sagen sind das zwei verschiedene Paar schuhe...das aufgezählte passt soweit für den Stadtwechsel. Aber da kann man beim Straßenverkehrsamt anrufen, die zählen dir genau auf was sie brauchen. Zumindest machen sie das bei uns so.
Und für den Versicherungswechsel kommts denke ich auch von Versicherung zu Versicherung darauf an wer was haben und sehen will.


----------



## Falk (9. November 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen sind das zwei verschiedene Paar schuhe...das aufgezählte passt soweit für den Stadtwechsel. Aber da kann man beim Straßenverkehrsamt anrufen, die zählen dir genau auf was sie brauchen. Zumindest machen sie das bei uns so.
> Und für den Versicherungswechsel kommts denke ich auch von Versicherung zu Versicherung darauf an wer was haben und sehen will.


 
Naja, ich verstehe das so: ich kann das Auto auch abmelden/anmelden, der Wagen wir ja praktisch verkauft (d.h. die alte Versicherung ist da raus).


----------



## JC88 (10. November 2011)

Achso, appropo Anmelden. Wenns nicht auf dich angemeldet wird brauchst du ne Vollmacht von dem/derjenigen zur Anmeldung. Oder sie machts selber. Diese Vollmachtszetteldinger gibts bei uns auch beim Amt.

Und ob die alte Versicherung da raus ist entscheidet die und die neue Versicherung denke ich mal^^schon mal rumtelefoniert?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was leute an solchen drehorgien lustig finden^^ Ich habs mit meinem auch ein paar mal gemacht, bin nun aber davon abgekommen. Erstens säuft er in solchen drehzahlregionen, zweitens liegt ab ca 5000U/min eh nicht mehr viel leistung an, und ich finde es einfach pubertär. Hochdrehen schön und gut, aber nicht in nem "normalen" auto, bei nem Lambo oder ferrari ok
> Aber jedem sein bier
> 
> Mir gefällt persönlich die dieselcharakteristik eh besser, und werde mir als nächstes auto (wenns kein Lotus/Caterham/GTI wird) mit hoher warscheinlichkeit auch n diesel zulegen. Generell hätte ich fürn alltag lieber diesel...Schön bis 2000 Touren druck, dann hochschalten und schön entspannt dahingleiten ^^



Also mein 306 Gti6 hat bei 6500 RPM seine volle Leistung und zieht eig. erst so ab 4000 RPM (2.0 16V Sauger) 

mich stören eher die alten Menschen die nichts mehr sehen und so noch rumfahren. Als ein schön klingender Motor


----------



## ich558 (10. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Also mein 306 Gti6 hat bei 6500 RPM seine volle Leistung und zieht eig. erst so ab 4000 RPM (2.0 16V Sauger)
> 
> mich stören eher die alten Menschen die nichts mehr sehen und so noch rumfahren. Als ein schön klingender Motor


 
Gerade eben von der Schule heim und mit 40 km/h einem alten Mann in einem verbeuteln Ford auf der Landstraße nachgetuckter da ständig Gegenverkehr wahr


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gerade eben von der Schule heim und mit 40 km/h einem alten Mann in einem verbeuteln Ford auf der Landstraße nachgetuckter da ständig Gegenverkehr wahr



LOL

Ich sah mal einer der hatte ca. 10Minuten bis er den Parkschein einlösen konnte, echt krank das die noch fahren


----------



## Falk (10. November 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Achso, appropo Anmelden. Wenns nicht auf dich angemeldet wird brauchst du ne Vollmacht von dem/derjenigen zur Anmeldung. Oder sie machts selber. Diese Vollmachtszetteldinger gibts bei uns auch beim Amt.
> 
> Und ob die alte Versicherung da raus ist entscheidet die und die neue Versicherung denke ich mal^^schon mal rumtelefoniert?


 
Ja, das ist klar. Zu den Versicherungen: die alte entscheidet da gar nichts. Der derzeitige Besitzer/Halter/Versicherungsnehmer verkauft das Auto ja (mit allem Pipapo), und bei der Abmeldung bekommt die automatisch eine Benachrichtigung von der Zulassungsstelle. Das einzige was der derzeitige Besitzer der Versicherung mitteilen muss ist, dass sie nicht darauf warten sollen, dass ein neues Auto zugelassen wird. 

Wenn ich mein Auto verkaufe muss ich nicht die Versicherung noch ewig weiterzahlen (und Schadensfreiheitsklasse übernehmen lohnt in diesem Fall nicht bzw. wäre nicht gegangen (außerdem sind wir selbst schon bei SF 13, also 40%)


----------



## >ExX< (10. November 2011)

shice man, eben im dunkeln durch nen Kreisverkehr inner Stadt gefahren und hab einem im Kreisverkehr die Vorfahrt genommen 
hab den einfach nciht gesehen, der hat gehupt 

hoffentlich kommt da keine Anzeige ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (10. November 2011)

Du Schelm du.  
Awas, doch keine Anzeige für sowas. Nächstes Mal halt besser gucken, sowas ist echt vermeidbar und unnötig gefährlich.


----------



## >ExX< (10. November 2011)

kein Plan warum ich das nicht gesehen habe.
hatte vorher extra die Scheiben mit nem Schwamm sauber gemacht, und damit das Tau nicht die Sicht versperrt.

Entweder war die A Säule im Weg, oder der ist so langsam gefahren dass ich die Bewegung gar nciht wahrgenommen hab 
lag bestimmt auch daran dass ich das Auto von der Seite nciht erkennen konnte, weil ich keine Lichter gesehn hab -.-


----------



## ich558 (10. November 2011)

Also eins muss man sagen der neue Audi A6 3.0 TDI und TFSI sind echt ne wucht und haben nicht mehr ganz das langweillige Image des Vorgängers
A6 C7 3.0 TFSI 300KM launch control - YouTube


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. November 2011)

warum soll da ne anzeige kommen?! mal abgesehen davon, dass polizisten sicher besseres zu tun haben, als sich wegen sowas vor den rechner zu setzen und zu forschen wer du bist, dich dazu befragen, und ne anzeige verfassen,  kannst du einfach sagen du wärst da nicht gefahren, fertig. Wer kann das gegenteil beweisen? (außer der andere ist mit ner videokamera gefahren und hat dein Kennzeichen gefilmt, was aber eher unwarscheinlich sein dürfte )


----------



## computertod (10. November 2011)

dann geh mal nach Russland, gibts da noch jemanden der ohne Videokamera fährt?^^


----------



## >ExX< (10. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> warum soll da ne anzeige kommen?! mal abgesehen davon, dass polizisten sicher besseres zu tun haben, als sich wegen sowas vor den rechner zu setzen und zu forschen wer du bist, dich dazu befragen, und ne anzeige verfassen,  kannst du einfach sagen du wärst da nicht gefahren, fertig. Wer kann das gegenteil beweisen? (außer der andere ist mit ner videokamera gefahren und hat dein Kennzeichen gefilmt, was aber eher unwarscheinlich sein dürfte )


 
da müsste nur ein Beifahrer drin gewesen sein, zack, dann hätte ich Pech geahbt 
es gibt halt Leute die wegen jedem Shice ne Anzeige machen^^

als ich in den Rückspiegel geschaut hatte standen die immernoch da, deshalb kams mir komisch vor 
konnte nur erkennen das es nen schwarzer Golf 3 war


----------



## Balomanja (11. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also eins muss man sagen der neue Audi A6 3.0 TDI und TFSI sind echt ne wucht und haben nicht mehr ganz das langweillige Image des Vorgängers
> A6 C7 3.0 TFSI 300KM launch control - YouTube


 
Oh ja schön und vorallem endlich Launchcontrol 
Der zieht nochmal ein bisschen besser wie meiner, hab da aber auch keinen so großen Unterschied erwartet...
Und langweiliges Image? Was erwartest du das sind Reise bzw. Business Autos und keine Porsche 911er oder sowas. Beim Design haste natürlich recht, der 4G hat was aggressiveres und deutlich sportlicheres! Grade mit dem LED Licht 

Also mir gefällt er in allen belangen, der neue A6


----------



## ich558 (11. November 2011)

Der letzte A6 C6 war auch schon auch schön aber hatte so einen...nunja.... langweilligen Lock und der neue 3.0 TDI hatte ca 250PS und jetzt fette 313, wahnsinns Drehmoment, braucht ca 5,5s von 0-100 und sieht sehr cool aus alleine schon die Amaturen  
Btw: Launch Control. Wenn man keine LC hat aber man geht genau so vor als mit könnte man damit trotzdem ähnlich wegfahren oder funktioniert das gar nicht? Trau mich nicht das zu testen


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Btw: Launch Control. Wenn man keine LC hat aber man geht genau so vor als mit könnte man damit trotzdem ähnlich wegfahren oder funktioniert das gar nicht? Trau mich nicht das zu testen


 
Du wirst den Motor kaum auf rund 4.000 Upm bringen mit eingelegtem Gang und getretener Bremse. Insofern ist sie schwer nachzumachen. 
Ausgenommen selbstverständlich bei einem Handschalter, da kannst du ja einkuppeln wann du willst.


----------



## ich558 (11. November 2011)

Klar beim Handschalter ist das kein Problem aber bei einer Automatik wäre das dann das selbe als würde man beim HS Bremse und Gas drücken und die dazu Kupplung leicht schleifen lassen? Ungesund ist es wohl in beiden Fällen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. November 2011)

war letztens auf so ner veranstaltung mit allerlei sportwagen, die sind da auch rennen gefahren. und da sagte ein fahrer, man könne auch beim automatik folgendes machen: hochdrehen auf seine gewünschte drehzahl z.B. 4500U/min, und dann D reinhauen. "Es gibt zwar n ordentlichen ruck, aber es funktioniert"  Also gehen wirds schon, die frage ist wie belastend ist es für das getriebe...


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> war letztens auf so ner veranstaltung mit allerlei sportwagen, die sind da auch rennen gefahren. und da sagte ein fahrer, man könne auch beim automatik folgendes machen: hochdrehen auf seine gewünschte drehzahl z.B. 4500U/min, und dann D reinhauen. "Es gibt zwar n ordentlichen ruck, aber es funktioniert"  Also gehen wirds schon, die frage ist wie belastend ist es für das getriebe...


 
Das hatte ich in den ersten Tagen nach dem Führerscheinerwerb so mit dem Fahrzeug meiner Mutter gemacht. Bei modernen Fahrzeugen geht das aber nicht mehr, da der Hebel blockiert wird.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also eins muss man sagen der neue Audi A6 3.0 TDI und TFSI sind echt ne wucht und haben nicht mehr ganz das langweillige Image des Vorgängers
> A6 C7 3.0 TFSI 300KM launch control - YouTube



Na ja, die Menge, die auf Strassen unterwegs ist, wird den A6 immer langweilig machen, egal wie gut der aussieht. Der neue ist noch nicht so verbreitet, aber es wird bestimmt nicht mehr lange dauern, bis auch dem neuen keiner mehr hinterher schaut. Und das Video ist entweder ein Fake oder der hat Berg ab beschleunigt - von 0-100 in 4s - lächerlich.


----------



## ich558 (11. November 2011)

Also ich zähle knappe 6s 

Ok also ich werds jetzt nicht versuchen die LC iwie zu imitieren wenns sein muss reicht eh ein normaler Kick Down


----------



## ASD_588 (11. November 2011)

> von 0-100 in 4s - lächerlich


 dafür fehlen noch ein paar pferdchen.

der neue opel astra opc hat 280ps und nen front antrieb, das geht besimt nicht so gut....


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> der neue opel astra opc hat 280ps und nen front antrieb, das geht besimt nicht so gut....


 
Wenn man die Fahrleistungen zu den Mitbewerbern auf den Rest der Modellpalette umrechnet, dann dürften die Messwerte (Werksangabe entspricht eher dem Glücksrad) so auf Kompaktklasse 250 PS Niveau liegen.


----------



## Zoon (12. November 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> war letztens auf so ner veranstaltung mit  allerlei sportwagen, die sind da auch rennen gefahren. und da sagte ein  fahrer, man könne auch beim automatik folgendes machen: hochdrehen auf  seine gewünschte drehzahl z.B. 4500U/min, und dann D reinhauen. "Es gibt  zwar n ordentlichen ruck, aber es funktioniert"  Also gehen wirds schon, die frage ist wie belastend ist es für das getriebe...


 
Die Autotester machens eigtl immer so (Tim Schrick auch) beim Automatik  ohne LC. Ganz normal D einlegen. Dann Fuss auf der Bremse lassen , Gas  geben und Bremse leicht verzögert loslassen.




ASD_588 schrieb:


> der neue opel astra opc hat 280ps und nen front antrieb, das geht besimt nicht so gut....



Warum? Vorderradaufhängung ähnlich wie beim Megane RS / Focus RS nach Revo Prinzip + echter Differenzialsperre. Wer natürlich ohne Gefühl aufs Gas hackt brauch sich nicht über erhöhtem Reifenabrieb wundern 

Hier mal Megane RS vs Porsche GT2 RS. Dass der Porsche auf der Geraden den Renault stehen lässt ist klar und brauch nicht näher erläutert zu werden. Aber in Kurven konnte man den Porschefahrer schon gehörig auf die Nerven gehen (+ Drivingskill vorausgesetzt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWp-QH_vH_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (12. November 2011)

Ich glaub kaum dass ein Megane RS vom Fahrwerk her etc. nen Porsche fertig macht - never 
Da war der Fahrer ganz einfach besser^^


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2011)

Das Video würde ich nicht mal annähernd für bare Münze nehmen, denn der Porsche-Fahrer bremst einerseits an Stellen, wo überhaupt kein Grund dazu besteht und andererseits fast jede Kurve massig zu früh an. So ist das eben bei den Touristenfahrten. Was hilft das beste Auto, wenn der Pilot die Hose voll hat?


----------



## Zoon (12. November 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum dass ein Megane RS vom Fahrwerk her etc. nen Porsche fertig macht - never
> Da war der Fahrer ganz einfach besser^^


 
Das hab ich ja auch nicht erwähnt das ein Megane RS "einfach so" nen Porsche plättet. Hat der Rennofahrer ja auch geschrieben (bei der 18 Sekunde im Video wo der Porsche Gas gibt dachte ich ich stehe ). Sollte nur verdeutlichen das wenn man es richtig macht (Fahrer als wie Hersteller) auch durchaus mit nem Fronttriebler mächtig was rausholen kann. Und der Fahrer im Porsche war schon einer der schnelleren nicht von der Sorte Arzthelferin die 2 mal im Jahr den Boxster vom Schatzi fahren darf  Könnt ja zum vergleich mal ein paar Touristenrunden (mit selbigen Fahrerlevel) mit genauso serienmäßigen Golf GTI oder Sciroccos raussuchen. Da macht das Auto schon lange dicht bevor der Fahrer seine Grenze erreicht hat. Nicht zu vergessen durch abnomale Abnutzung der Bremsanlage. Nicht durch "reguläre" Bremsmanöver sondern durch Eingriffe der simulierten Differenzialsperre sowie weitere Regeleingriffe obwohl der Fahrer seinen Wunsch mit drücken durch ESP Off eigtl. ausgedrückt hat. 

Für normalen Alltagseinsatz ist ein Golf GTI sicher gut genug ... aber in Sachen Sportlichkeit wie ein Renno RS so weit Weg wie Griechenland vom sanierten Staatshaushalt.

Und wenn der nächste Astra OPC genauso gut abgestimmt ist (was ja eigtl Stein des Diskussionsanstisses war) was die beim Corsa Nürburgring Edition schon gezeigt haben wird der schon seine Freunde finden.


----------



## Balomanja (12. November 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Na ja, die Menge, die auf Strassen unterwegs ist, wird den A6 immer langweilig machen, egal wie gut der aussieht. Der neue ist noch nicht so verbreitet, aber es wird bestimmt nicht mehr lange dauern, bis auch dem neuen keiner mehr hinterher schaut. Und das Video ist entweder ein Fake oder der hat Berg ab beschleunigt - von 0-100 in 4s - lächerlich.


 
Ich weiß nicht wie du auf 4s kommst?!  Ich stoppe immer 5.6s-5.8s....
Und was daran lächerlich sein soll weiß ich nun nicht. Ich finde eher die Start-Stopp Automatik "lächerlich", ist das nicht schlecht fürn Motor z.B im Winter? Im kalten Zustand wenn er dann immer an und aus geht, bei jedem mal anhalten? Ich weiß ich weiß, kann man abschalten, aber trotzdem?

Zum Thema langweilig:
Naja, so ist das halt mit den Großserienfahrzeugen, die werden dann halt auch langweilig. Dem neuen 5er schaut man ja auch nicht mehr hinterher, ist inzwischen ja auch "langweilig" geworden. Das ist ja auch normal, wenn man nur Ferraris oder Lambos sehen würde wären sie ja auch schnell langweilig anzuschauen.


----------



## roadgecko (12. November 2011)

Geht die Automatik nicht erst nach einer gewissen Zeit an, wenn der Motor warm ist ?


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2011)

Genau so ist es. Vorher wird überprüft ob der Motor zu kalt ist und ob die Batteriespannung reicht um problemlos wieder an zu laufen. Wenn man ewig mit Radio und Licht rum steht müsste auch wieder von selbst gezündet werden bevor die Batterie leer gesaugt ist(ersteres kann ich bei unserem 520d regelmäßig beobachten, letzteres ist nur eine logische Vermutung).


----------



## Balomanja (12. November 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Geht die Automatik nicht erst nach einer gewissen Zeit an, wenn der Motor warm ist ?


 
Danke für die Info. Wusste ich jetzt nicht, ist aber auch irgentwo logisch!


----------



## der_yappi (12. November 2011)

Außerdem hat man doch selber den Einfluss auf die Start-Stopp-Automatik, oder?
Muss man doch durch Gang raus + Handbremse aktivieren?
So wars zumindest im A4 2.0 TDI den einer unserer Außendienstler gefahren hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man doch selber den Einfluss auf die Start-Stopp-Automatik, oder?
> Muss man doch durch Gang raus + Handbremse aktivieren?
> So wars zumindest im A4 2.0 TDI den einer unserer Außendienstler gefahren hat.


 
Wenn man so einen Aufwand betreiben müsste, könnte man auch gleich den Zündschlüssel drehen  .
Daher reicht es eigentlich an der Ampel den Fuß auf der Bremse zu lassen, bzw. bei Fahrzeugen mit MT den Gang rauszunehmen und den Fuß auf der Bremse zu lassen.


----------



## JoergK (12. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man doch selber den Einfluss auf die Start-Stopp-Automatik, oder?
> Muss man doch durch Gang raus + Handbremse aktivieren?
> So wars zumindest im A4 2.0 TDI den einer unserer Außendienstler gefahren hat.


 Beim BMW ist's Gang raus und Kupplung loslassen - da ist wohl jede Marke anders.
Abgesehen davon funktioniert das aber auch nicht immer - da stellt sich mir doch die Frage, ob beim anlassen des Motors, wenn die Ampel grün ist, nicht mehr sprit verbraucht wird, als ich in den 10 Sekunden Motor aus spare...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (12. November 2011)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du auf 4s kommst?!  Ich stoppe immer 5.6s-5.8s....



Tatsächlich! Ich habe mir das Video noch mal angeschaut - es sind um die 6s, mit einer richtigen Uhr. Vorher habe ich mich auf die Uhr in der Leiste vom Player bezogen.



Balomanja schrieb:


> Zum Thema langweilig:
> Naja, so ist das halt mit den Großserienfahrzeugen, die werden dann halt auch langweilig. Dem neuen 5er schaut man ja auch nicht mehr hinterher, ist inzwischen ja auch "langweilig" geworden. Das ist ja auch normal, wenn man nur Ferraris oder Lambos sehen würde wären sie ja auch schnell langweilig anzuschauen.



Darum sind Lamborghinis und Ferraris so teuer, damit sie ihre Exklusivität behalten.


----------



## Jan565 (12. November 2011)

Jedes Auto wird irgendwann langweilig. Aber ich finde, Leistung hat gar nichts mit Spaß zu tun und ist nur für den Schwanzvergleich gut. 

Für mich ist Fahrspaß wenn ein Auto kein ABS, ESP, ASR, Servolenkung oder sonst irgendwelche Sachen, die das Fahren beeinflussen, hat. Und ja, ich bin schon Autos mit vielen PS und allem drin gefahren. Ich fahre selber aber lieber ein altes Auto, weil ich da noch FAHREN muss und nicht durch alles unterstützt werde. Eine Vollbremsung ohne ABS und ohne Blockierende Räder ist gerade die Kunst die nicht jeder kann. 

Dann noch zu dem Aspekt Verbrauch. Ein altes Auto kann viel schlucken keine frage, aber man kann ihn auch Sparsam fahren und dann verbraucht der genauso viel, als die heuten "Sprit Spar wunder". Von den Kosten her, ist ein neues Auto in den Steuern deutlich billiger, aber was der billiger ist, kostet der in der Wartung mehr. 

Für mich Persönlich ist es klar, dass ich niemals, so lange es alte Autos gibt mir jemals ein Auto kaufen werde das nach 2000 gebaut wurde. Selber fahre ich aber ein Auto von 89, der mit der richtig Pflege locker noch 10 Jahre hält.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. November 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Jedes Auto wird irgendwann langweilig. Aber ich finde, Leistung hat gar nichts mit Spaß zu tun und ist nur für den Schwanzvergleich gut.



Naja, das finde ich ein wenig einfach gedacht. Im allgemeinen fährt sich ein Fahrzeug mit mehr Leistung spaßiger als mit weniger Leistung. Schwanzvergleich ist doch eher das Kampfwort der Spaßverderber. 



Jan565 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Fahrspaß wenn ein Auto kein ABS, ESP, ASR, Servolenkung oder sonst irgendwelche Sachen, die das Fahren beeinflussen, hat. Und ja, ich bin schon Autos mit vielen PS und allem drin gefahren. Ich fahre selber aber lieber ein altes Auto, weil ich da noch FAHREN muss und nicht durch alles unterstützt werde. Eine Vollbremsung ohne ABS und ohne Blockierende Räder ist gerade die Kunst die nicht jeder kann.



Auf dem Track kann man es so sehen, im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr ist es mir ganz lieb wenn mir keiner mit blockierenden Rädern auf mich zugerutsch kommt.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Dann noch zu dem Aspekt Verbrauch. Ein altes Auto kann viel schlucken keine frage, aber man kann ihn auch Sparsam fahren und dann verbraucht der genauso viel, als die heuten "Sprit Spar wunder". Von den Kosten her, ist ein neues Auto in den Steuern deutlich billiger, aber was der billiger ist, kostet der in der Wartung mehr.



Da der Wirkungsgrad der Motoren seit Jahren sich stetig verbessert, ist diese These unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen eigentlich nicht zu halten. Ausser man nimmt an das "Vergleichbar" sich nur auf die Namensgebung des Fahrzeugs bezieht.


----------



## Zoon (12. November 2011)

Start Stopp Automatik ist eh überbewertet. Für nur Stadt Kurzstreckenwagen wo das durchaus was bringt da ist die Fahrtstrecke eh zuende bis der Motor warm ist, also dudelt der im Leerlauf genauso weiter. Und in Langstreckenfahrzeugen wo der Anteil an Stop & Go selbst wenn man Stau einbezieht eher gering ist dann kann man in den Situationen wo man mal doch an einer 5 Minuten Bauampel oder Schranke steht sich selbst dazu bequemen den Motor ganz klassisch auszuschalten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. November 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Start Stopp Automatik ist eh überbewertet.


 
Wenn es ohnehin im Fahrzeuggrundpreis enthalten ist, dann nimmt man dieses Feature eben mit. Aber als Aufpreispflichtiges Extra finde ich Start/ Stopp eher sinnlos.
Das es funktioniert hat die AB vor ein paar Wochen gezeigt. Das extremste Beispiel war der A6 3.0 TFSi, dort spart man im Stadtbetrieb um die 20% ein.


----------



## Olstyle (12. November 2011)

Unser BMW geht spätestens an der zweiten Ampel aus. Wie alt der Motor auf die Art wird muss sich allerdings noch zeigen. Da "freut" sich dann unter Umständen der, der in ein paar Jahren einen "Leasingrückläufer mit sehr geringer Kilometerleistung" kauft.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, das finde ich ein wenig einfach gedacht. Im allgemeinen fährt sich ein Fahrzeug mit mehr Leistung spaßiger als mit weniger Leistung. Schwanzvergleich ist doch eher das Kampfwort der Spaßverderber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Wirkungsgrad der Motoren, ja mag sein. Aber das Fahrzeuggewicht hat zugenommen, dank all dem Krim Kram den man nicht braucht. (Reifendrucksensoren mit Wireless in jedem Rad.. etc..)

Wer nen RS6 hat sollte nicht allzu hoch mit Umweltfreundlichkeitsbegriffen um sich werfen


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad der Motoren, ja mag sein. Aber das Fahrzeuggewicht hat zugenommen, dank all dem Krim Kram den man nicht braucht. (Reifendrucksensoren mit Wireless in jedem Rad.. etc..)



Ja, ja die bösen Reifendrucksensoren, bringen locker 100 Gramm alles in allem zusammen  . Fahrzeugsicherheit ist aber schon ein Begriff. Wenn man mal sieht wie sich ein Fahrzeug ohne Seitenaufprallschutz im Zweifelsfall verhält, freut sich dann doch über möglichst viel passive Sicherheit.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wer nen RS6 hat sollte nicht allzu hoch mit Umweltfreundlichkeitsbegriffen um sich werfen


 
Ich kenne zwar niemanden der einen RS6 fährt aber wer Umweltfreundlichekit am Verbrauch fest macht glaubt wohl Öl wächst nach  .


----------



## >ExX< (13. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ja, ja die bösen Reifendrucksensoren, bringen locker 100 Gramm alles in allem zusammen  . Fahrzeugsicherheit ist aber schon ein Begriff. Wenn man mal sieht wie sich ein Fahrzeug ohne Seitenaufprallschutz im Zweifelsfall verhält, freut sich dann doch über möglichst viel passive Sicherheit.



Seiteaufprallschutz ist wirklich gut
Aber man kann auch einfach 1mal im Monat zur Tanke fahren und den Reifendruck kontrollieren





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar niemanden der einen RS6 fährt aber wer Umweltfreundlichekit am Verbrauch fest macht glaubt wohl Öl wächst nach  .


 
Öl wird ständig neu gebildet............


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber man kann auch einfach 1mal im Monat zur Tanke fahren und den Reifendruck kontrollieren



 Bei einem 250 km/h Wagen ist es mir ganz recht stets zu wissen ob es den Schlappen halbwegs gut geht.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Öl wird ständig neu gebildet............


 
Vermutlich nicht in dem Masse wie es gefördert wird.


----------



## >ExX< (13. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht in dem Masse wie es gefördert wird.


 
Genau das ist das Problem


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2011)

Es ist schon lustig wie die Leute mit der Zeit das fahren verlernen... Parkdistance Control, Reifendrucksensor, Bremsassistent, ESP usw usw... die haben die Leute vor 20 Jahren es nur geschafft ohne diese immens wichtigen Features zu fahren? Wie gut das die Leute noch alleine Lenken können, aber auch dafür gibt es bestimmt bald abhilfe. 

Im Grunde brauche ich den ganzen Krempel nicht, und will ihn noch viel weniger. Klar Airbag und Seitenausprallschutz wäre sehr schön, aber auf den Rest kann ich verzichten. Reifendruck, Ölstand und Wasserstand kann ich selber an der Tanke kontrollieren da brauch ich mein Fahrzeug nicht für. Einparken schaff ich auch noch ganz gut alleine mit Hilfe meiner Aussenspiegel und Bremsen pack ich auch gerade noch so.


----------



## Klutten (14. November 2011)

Die Zeiten ändern sich eben, was nichts damit zu tun hat, dass man das Fahren verlernt. Nicht umsonst heißt es: Stillstand = Rückschritt. Als ich vor fast 20 Jahren meinen Führerschein gemacht habe gab es z.B. fast nur schwarze Stoßstangen aus Kunststoff, lackierte Stoßfänger waren meist den großen Fahrzeugen vorbehalten. Wenn man da mal beim Rangieren gegen ein anderes Fahrzeug gestoßen ist (oder wäre), gab es so gut wie nie einen nennenswerten Schaden - zudem war die Verkehrsdichte im Gegensatz zur heutigen Zeit fast lachhaft. Nimmt man dagegen ein aktuelles Auto und touchiert jemanden anderes, dann vergleiche mal die Reparaturkosten. Inkl. Montage, evtl. ein Neuteil und Lackierkosten, kann eine Stoßfängerreparatur leicht >1000 - 2000 Euro kosten, weshalb ich z.B. auf mein PDC (vorne und hinten) nicht mehr verzichten mag. Sicher ist das ein nice-to-have-Feature, erspart aber viel Ärger.

In Punkto Sicherheitsfeatures sollte heute zumindest jedes Fahrzeug neben ABS auch mit ESP ausgerüstet sein, da es die Fahrsicherhet deutlich steigert. Dinge wie Bremsassistent, Rückrollsperre usw. sind sicher auch nicht verkehrt, aber eben noch nicht in jeder Fahrzeugklasse angekommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist schon lustig wie die Leute mit der Zeit das fahren verlernen... Parkdistance Control, Reifendrucksensor, Bremsassistent, ESP usw usw... die haben die Leute vor 20 Jahren es nur geschafft ohne diese immens wichtigen Features zu fahren? Wie gut das die Leute noch alleine Lenken können, aber auch dafür gibt es bestimmt bald abhilfe.


 
Man sollte vielleicht nicht ganz so narzistisch an die Sache herangehen. Zum einen ist niemand in jeder Situation perfekt und zum anderen sind so viele Spinner unterwegs, da sollte das Fahrzeug schon so viele Schutzmaßnahmen wie möglich mitbringen, da keiner von uns gerne in irgendeiner Form in einen Unfall verwickelt sein möchte.

Was die ach so bösen Reifendrucksensoren angeht - mal abgesehen davon das bei vielen Fahrzeugen einfach Drehzahlunterschiede über die ABS Sensoren gemessen werden, sprich es ist nur ein Stück Software - wenn man auf einer längeren Etappe unterwegs ist, werden die Wenigsten alle 50 km ihre Reifen checken. Die Elektronik macht es mehrmals pro Sekunde, insofern fällt es mir mehr als schwer daran was negatives zu erkennen.


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2011)

Es geht nicht um Sicherheit, ein Auto kann gut und gerne 20 Airbags haben (was ich persönlich begrüßen würde). Aber mal ehrlich sind wir mittlerweile schon so weit das man ohne PDC nicht mehr ordentlich einparken kann? Die ganzen Helfer haben auch einen Nachteil, nämlich das die Fahrer sich an diese gewöhnen und bei einem ausfall dann ganz schnell blöd aussehen könnten. Mir geht es grundsätzlich nicht nur um das Gewicht, sondern einfach das der Fahrer total verweichlicht wird... für alles gibt es einen Assistenten und irgend ein Knöpfen was man drücken kann. 

Wie gesagt Sicherheitsrelevante Parts eindeutig "JA", den Rest kann mna gut und gerne weg lassen. Spart Geld und "Gewicht"...


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Sicherheit, ein Auto kann gut und gerne 20 Airbags haben (was ich persönlich begrüßen würde). Aber mal ehrlich sind wir mittlerweile schon so weit das man ohne PDC nicht mehr ordentlich einparken kann? Die ganzen Helfer haben auch einen Nachteil, nämlich das die Fahrer sich an diese gewöhnen und bei einem ausfall dann ganz schnell blöd aussehen könnten. Mir geht es grundsätzlich nicht nur um das Gewicht, sondern einfach das der Fahrer total verweichlicht wird... für alles gibt es einen Assistenten und irgend ein Knöpfen was man drücken kann.



Das ist eine These die logisch nachvollziehbar und faktisch falsch ist. Es gibt keinerlei Informationen das die Unfallzahlen durch Assistenzsysteme zunehmen. Insofern schön gedacht aber falsch.



Riverna schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Sicherheitsrelevante Parts eindeutig "JA", den Rest kann mna gut und gerne weg lassen. Spart Geld und "Gewicht"...


 
Naja, genauso wenig wie ich zuhause auf eine Heizung oder Klimaanlage verzichten möchte und dabei gerne das Risiko in Kauf nehme das ich bei -30° schneller eine Erkältung bekomme als jemand der sein Leben lang im freien campiert hat. Möchte ich auch beim Auto jeden erdenklichen Komfort haben, schliesslich möchte man es ja dort wo man sich aufhällt gerne schön haben.

Was natürlich nicht heißen soll das mein Weg der einzig Wahre ist


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2011)

Zu PDC: Das ist zum Teil auch einfach dem Design der Autos geschuldet. Schaut man sich die Aussenform und die Fensterfläche eines BMW 2002 an wird schnell klar warum man den auch so ganz gut einparken kann. Die Bauweise ist aber weder besonders Windschlüpfrig noch sicher beim (Fußgänger-) Unfall.

Auf der IAA stand ein Lambo der an der Front "Ultraschalllöcher" in der Schüze hatte. DAS finde ich dann auch übertrieben(und vor allem ziemlich hässlich, bei einer so schmalen Lippe fallen die dann doch auf), bei einem Alltagsauto spricht imho aber nichts dagegen.

Zu den Reifendrucksensoren:
So wie es aktuell aus sieht wird die Messung auf Grund von ABS Sensoren mit den in den USA kommenden und afaik auch in der EU angedachten verpflichtenden Anforderungen nicht mit kommen. Was die Dinger nämlich nicht merken ist gleichmäßiger Druckverlust auf allen Reifen. So ein intelligentes Ventil, was dann nötig wird, wiegt aber deutlich weniger als die durchschnittliche Alufelge an Auswuchtgewichten drauf hat, macht also effektiv keinen Unterschied.

Was man gegen ABS und Bremskraftverstärker(intelligent oder nicht) haben kann entzieht sich eh meiner Wahrnehmung.


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was man gegen ABS und Bremskraftverstärker(intelligent oder nicht) haben kann entzieht sich eh meiner Wahrnehmung.



wahrscheinlichlich fühlen sich manche Fahrer mit diesen Hilfen wie ein Zocker mit unfreiwilligem Hack oder Aimbot


----------



## >ExX< (14. November 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Zeiten ändern sich eben, was nichts damit zu tun hat, dass man das Fahren verlernt. Nicht umsonst heißt es: Stillstand = Rückschritt. Als ich vor fast 20 Jahren meinen Führerschein gemacht habe gab es z.B. fast nur schwarze Stoßstangen aus Kunststoff, lackierte Stoßfänger waren meist den großen Fahrzeugen vorbehalten. Wenn man da mal beim Rangieren gegen ein anderes Fahrzeug gestoßen ist (oder wäre), gab es so gut wie nie einen nennenswerten Schaden - zudem war die Verkehrsdichte im Gegensatz zur heutigen Zeit fast lachhaft. Nimmt man dagegen ein aktuelles Auto und touchiert jemanden anderes, dann vergleiche mal die Reparaturkosten. Inkl. Montage, evtl. ein Neuteil und Lackierkosten, kann eine Stoßfängerreparatur leicht >1000 - 2000 Euro kosten, weshalb ich z.B. auf mein PDC (vorne und hinten) nicht mehr verzichten mag. Sicher ist das ein nice-to-have-Feature, erspart aber viel Ärger.
> 
> In Punkto Sicherheitsfeatures sollte heute zumindest jedes Fahrzeug neben ABS auch mit ESP ausgerüstet sein, da es die Fahrsicherhet deutlich steigert. Dinge wie Bremsassistent, Rückrollsperre usw. sind sicher auch nicht verkehrt, aber eben noch nicht in jeder Fahrzeugklasse angekommen.


 Sicherheitsfeatures sollen definitiv drin sein
Rückrollsperre,klar, angenehm zu haben, ABER man kann auch mit Handbremse anfahren 
In meinem Auto hab ich ABS drin, ESP wäre auch gut, aber da mach ich mir keinen Kopf drum 
Letztens beim Fahrsicherheitstraining meinten auch beide Dozenten/Fahrlehrer (wie nennt man die?) in meinem Auto wäre ESP drin. Unmöglich ist es also nciht das Auto stabil zu halten^^


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist eine These die logisch nachvollziehbar und faktisch falsch ist. Es gibt keinerlei Informationen das die Unfallzahlen durch Assistenzsysteme zunehmen. Insofern schön gedacht aber falsch.



Er hat doch klar ausgedrückt dass er Sicherheitsfeatures definitiv unterstützt und auch gerne in seinem Auto haben würde.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, genauso wenig wie ich zuhause auf eine Heizung oder Klimaanlage verzichten möchte und dabei gerne das Risiko in Kauf nehme das ich bei -30° schneller eine Erkältung bekomme als jemand der sein Leben lang im freien campiert hat. Möchte ich auch beim Auto jeden erdenklichen Komfort haben, schliesslich möchte man es ja dort wo man sich aufhällt gerne schön haben.
> 
> Was natürlich nicht heißen soll das mein Weg der einzig Wahre ist


Reine Gewöhnungssache 
Ich mach die Klima im Auto auch nie an, eigentlich könnte ich das ausbauen, spart Gewicht 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu PDC: Das ist zum Teil auch einfach dem Design der Autos geschuldet. Schaut man sich die Aussenform und die Fensterfläche eines BMW 2002 an wird schnell klar warum man den auch so ganz gut einparken kann. Die Bauweise ist aber weder besonders Windschlüpfrig noch sicher beim (Fußgänger-) Unfall.
> 
> Auf der IAA stand ein Lambo der an der Front "Ultraschalllöcher" in der Schüze hatte. DAS finde ich dann auch übertrieben(und vor allem ziemlich hässlich, bei einer so schmalen Lippe fallen die dann doch auf), bei einem Alltagsauto spricht imho aber nichts dagegen.
> 
> ...


 
Er hat ja gesagt dass er Sicherheitsrelevante Assistenzsysteme begrüßt.
Nur will er eben keine die nicht wirklich notwendig sind


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2011)

Meint ihr bei 200 - 230PS (ohne ESP, Sperrdiff usw) lohnen sich schon Semi Slicks? Bin bei den Setupfahrten Dunlop SP9000 gefahren und habe schnell gemerkt das die Traktions relativ am Limit war. Jedoch finde ich SemiSlicks bei so einer niedrigen Leistung irgendwie übetrieben... was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## >ExX< (14. November 2011)

definitiv überflüssig
gerade bei nassem = null Haftung


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2011)

Für die Piste klar, auf der Strasse sind die Dinger imo aber so oder so unverantwortlich. 
Nach deutscher Gesetzgebung müsste man dafür doch eigentlich auch spätestens bei Regen Ärger bekommen, schließlich soll man ja "den Witterungsbedingungen angepasste Reifen" fahren.


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2011)

Im Regen wird der Wagen eh nicht gefahren, von daher stellt sich die Frage eh nicht


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Semislicks sind meines wissen wie normale Reifen zu betrachten habe sie M und S dürfte man damit sogar bei Schnee und Eis fahren!

Zum Thema ESP (alles physikalisch un theoretisch!):
Jedes Auto hat einen Grenzbereich in Kurven wird dieser überschritten, verliert man die Kontorolle über das Auto, ohne ESP sollte sich das vorher ankündigen mit ESP und noch Allrad wird dieser immer schmaler bzw ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
Fährt man dann zu schnell in einer Kurven müsste der Wagen doch sofort abfliegen ohne die Möglichkeit haben zu reagieren.

Oder enthält diese Theoretisch Überlegung (einen) Fehler?


----------



## ich558 (14. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meint ihr bei 200 - 230PS (ohne ESP, Sperrdiff usw) lohnen sich schon Semi Slicks? Bin bei den Setupfahrten Dunlop SP9000 gefahren und habe schnell gemerkt das die Traktions relativ am Limit war. Jedoch finde ich SemiSlicks bei so einer niedrigen Leistung irgendwie übetrieben... was sagt ihr dazu?


 
Wenns kein XBow ist denke ich nicht das Slicks sinnvoll sind


----------



## >ExX< (14. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Semislicks sind meines wissen wie normale Reifen zu betrachten habe sie M und S dürfte man damit sogar bei Schnee und Eis fahren!
> 
> Zum Thema ESP (alles physikalisch un theoretisch!):
> Jedes Auto hat einen Grenzbereich in Kurven wird dieser überschritten, verliert man die Kontorolle über das Auto, ohne ESP sollte sich das vorher ankündigen mit ESP und noch Allrad wird dieser immer schmaler bzw ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
> ...


 Das Auto bremst dann die jeweiligen Räder ab.
Aber das ESP versucht das Auto dahinzulenken wo du hinlenkst, lenkst du richtung Graben, wirst du da mit Sicherheit auch hinkommen 
Deshalb soll man beim Driften auch ESP ausmachen


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2011)

Das wäre halt seehr schlecht programmiertes ESP. Normalerweise regelt ein schlechtes ESP einfach so früh die Motorleistung weg dass man quasi überhaupt nicht aus der Kurve fliegen kann während ein gutes dafür sorgt dass das Auto zwar auf der Straße bleibt aber ein Grenzbereich spürbar wird(und zum Teil auch driften möglich ist).

Wobei ein Ex-Bosch Mitarbeiter mir auch erzählt hat dass das Zeug was heutzutage eingesetzt wird meist ein gutes Stück schlechter ist als das was man da für die erste S-Klasse mit ESP geschrieben hatte. Gerade bei Kleinwagen wird wohl gerne die "Konzernstandardsoftware" nur kurz halbwegs eingepasst und nicht aufwendig auf das entsprechende Auto abgestimmt. 

So oder so ist es eine reine Softwarekennlinie die man theoretisch wie die Motor- und mittlerweile auch Lenkradkennlinie(bei elektrischer Servolenkung) per "Chiptuning" anpassen könnte damit es mehr nach dem eigenen Geschmack ist.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Oder enthält diese Theoretisch Überlegung (einen) Fehler?


Fehler.

Nehmen wir untersteuern in der Kurve, das kündigt sich mit ESP genauso langsam an wie ohne. Wenn man nicht viel zu schnell ist, nimmt man gas weg und gut ist. Nimmt man es nicht weg, greift die Regelung ein, um das Fahrzeug auf die Kurvenbahn zu zwingen, die der Fahrer will. 
Bei Übersteuern in der Kurve, was ja weniger häufig ist, fängt das Fahrzeug an mit dem Heck auszubrechen, wenn ruckartig zuviel Gas gegeben wird. Da greift das ESP ein und regelt das Gas weg bzw. bremst die Räder kontrolliert ab, um das auto stabil zu halten. Ohne ESP hast du da kaum Grenzbereich (Der Grad zwischen Drift und Dreher ist sehr dünn), mit ESP hat man das Problerm einfach nicht, der Wagen fängt sich selber ab, man wird bloß langsam.

Z.B. Hecktriebler in einer Kreisbahn mit 30km/h. Mit Regelung gibst du vollgas, das Fahrzeug reagiert nicht und fährt brav weiter Kreise.
Also Regelung aus und langsam Gas: Er untersteuert, du kommst immer weiter raus und irgendwann fährst du gerade.
Ruckartig Vollgas: Heck bricht aus, du musst abfangen. Als Könner driftest du, als Normalo drehst du dich unkontrolliert um 90-360°

Natürlich hat jedes System seine Grenzen. Wer mit 140km/h in eine zu enge Kurve brettern fliegt so oder so ab. Es wird schon vorausgesetzt, dass der Fahrer fahren kann.


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenns kein XBow ist denke ich nicht das Slicks sinnvoll sind


 
Ob es ein X-Bow könntest du dir selber anhand meines Postings denken


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. November 2011)

ESP sollte man ja auch wenig als Manipulation der Fahrphysik sehen, sondern eher als automatisches System um den Rahmen der Physik soweit auszuloten wie es irgend möglich ist. Es fängt ja schon mit dem über kreuz bremsen an, was sich bei einem Fahrzeug mit nur einem Bremspedal relativ schwer gestaltet  .


----------



## ich558 (14. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ob es ein X-Bow könntest du dir selber anhand meines Postings denken


 
Ok aber egal bei dieser Leistung hat eh nur ein Xbow Semis nötig 
Da fällt mir gerade folgendes Video ein KTM X-Bow vs. Police Vol. 7 - YouTube


----------



## Klutten (14. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meint ihr bei 200 - 230PS (ohne ESP, Sperrdiff usw) lohnen sich schon Semi Slicks? Bin bei den Setupfahrten Dunlop SP9000 gefahren und habe schnell gemerkt das die Traktions relativ am Limit war. Jedoch finde ich SemiSlicks bei so einer niedrigen Leistung irgendwie übetrieben... was sagt ihr dazu?



Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, ob sich so ein sündhaft teurer Reifen (ich kenne nur die von Michelin mit Straßenzulassung), mit 2.000 - 5.000 km Laufleistung und Null Eignung bei Nässe, für dein Vorhaben lohnt. So mancher M3-CSL-Fahrer ist am Nürburgring schon mit Tempo 50 bei Regen nach Hause gefahren und musste da schon mit seinem Heck auf gerader Straße kämpfen. Und regnen kann es immer mal, auch wenn man beschwört, sein Auto nur bei Sonnenschein zu bewegen.


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2011)

Kennt sich hier wer mit Autobatterien aus?


----------



## roadgecko (14. November 2011)

Stell doch einfach deine Frage


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch die Frage, ob sich so ein sündhaft teurer Reifen (ich kenne nur die von Michelin mit Straßenzulassung), mit 2.000 - 5.000 km Laufleistung und Null Eignung bei Nässe, für dein Vorhaben lohnt. So mancher M3-CSL-Fahrer ist am Nürburgring schon mit Tempo 50 bei Regen nach Hause gefahren und musste da schon mit seinem Heck auf gerader Straße kämpfen. Und regnen kann es immer mal, auch wenn man beschwört, sein Auto nur bei Sonnenschein zu bewegen.


 
Mir geht es nur darum das ich die Leistung auf die Straße bekomme, was bei 200PS - 230PS gerade noch so geht. Jedoch könnte es bei mehr dann schwierig werden, den ich finde Leute irgendwie lächerlich die 400PS haben, aber beim Beschleunigen mehr Rauch machen als sie an Geschwindigkeit gewinnen. Wie gesagt das Fahrverhalten bei Nässe ist unwichtig, da der Wagen nur mein Zweitfahrzeug ist und bei Regen eh nicht gefahren wird (ausser es regnet unverhofft wenn ich gerade fahre).


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Stell doch einfach deine Frage



Gut 

Geht um eine ca. 5 Jahre alte Autobatterie. Steht seit ein paar Wochen ausgebaut im Keller, und hält beim Laden die Spannung nicht. Dümpelt bei 11,5V rum. Ist da noch was zu retten? 

Ist ne Varta mit 70Ah. "Wartungsfrei"


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (14. November 2011)

entweder komplett entladen lassen und dann zur auto werkstatt deines vertrauens geben und hoffen das die noch nen ladegerät mir etwas mehr saft haben. oder weg kloppen


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:
			
		

> entweder komplett entladen lassen und dann zur auto werkstatt deines vertrauens geben und hoffen das die noch nen ladegerät mir etwas mehr saft haben. oder weg kloppen



Dann wär sie ja tiefentladenen 

Hängt gerade am Lader dran. Der Strom ist jetzt auf 0.85A gesunken. So lädt sie jetzt bei 14V und blubbert leicht.

Mal sehen wie es morgen früh ausschaut!


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2011)

Ein Batterie Doctor kann wahre Wunder vollbringen, hab mit dem Teil schon 4 tote Batterien zurück ins Leben geholt. 

Batterie Trainer Batterietrainer Ladegerät Sonderpreis | eBay


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Batterie Doctor kann wahre Wunder vollbringen, hab mit dem Teil schon 4 tote Batterien zurück ins Leben geholt.
> 
> Batterie Trainer Batterietrainer Ladegerät Sonderpreis | eBay



Ob das was bringt? Die haben teilweise ja nur nen Entladestrom von <500mA!


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2011)

Wie ich sagte, hab mit dem Teil schon 4 Batterien gerettet


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sagte, hab mit dem Teil schon 4 Batterien gerettet



War auch eine mit Zellenschluss dabei?


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Hat jemand eine gute Empfehlung für Winterreifen? Brauch einen komplett neuen Satz. >.<


----------



## Aven X (15. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine gute Empfehlung für Winterreifen? Brauch einen komplett neuen Satz. >.<


 
Größe wäre hilfreich ...

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt : Premium Marke. 
Ich fahre selber Pirelli Sottozero 2 in der Größe 215/55/17 und kann die Firma nur empfehlen, wenn man Wert auf Laufruhe und sehr geringe Abrollgeräusche legt.

Falls es ein wenig aufs Budget ankommt : im Freundes- und Familienkreis fahren auffällig viele auf Uniroyal. Und keiner hat bisher  etwas Negatives berichtet. Gute Marke mit guten Eigenschaften und schneidet in diversen Tests immer sehr ordentlich ab, dazu preislich fair.

Werde die Marke selber nächstes Jahr mal auf dem Zweitwagen testen.

Von Billigst-Marken lieber die Finger lassen; die persönliche Sicherheit sollte nie von ein paar Euros abhängen ....


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2011)

Weil ich vorhin in der Mittagspause soviel Langeweile hatte:


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

auf dem 2010er Bild steht ja noch einer hinter deinem, der Wagen gefällt mir langsam


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

> Größe wäre hilfreich ...


16 oder 17"

Bei den Marken kenn ich mich Null aus.  Aber die Pirelli Sottozero 2 werd ich mir mal näher anschauen. Danke dafür!


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Hatte ich hier schon mal verlinkt:Winterreifenhysterie 2011 | Motor-Kritik.de
Zeigt mal wie einfach man Tests "manipulieren" kann.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Mit Hysterie hat das bei mir nix zu tun.  Die alten Reifen kann man bald für die Formel 1 hernehmen.  xD Ich brauch einfach neue^^


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Das ist mir schon klar, wollte halt nur sagen das man sich auf Test nicht verlassen sollt ohne sie gründlich zu lesen (ich klammere mal die PCGH aus).


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, wollte halt nur sagen das man sich auf Test nicht verlassen sollt ohne sie gründlich zu lesen (ich klammere mal die PCGH aus).



Dacht ich mir schon. Deshalb hab ich ja hier nachgefragt^^


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> auf dem 2010er Bild steht ja noch einer hinter deinem, der Wagen gefällt mir langsam


 
War reiner Zufall, war mit meiner Freundin auf einem Stadtfest und nur der Parkplatz vor dem blauen war frei. Hab ihm dann auch eine Visitenkarte vom 100NX Forum dran geklemmt, aber leider nie wieder was von ihm gehört.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> 16 oder 17"
> 
> Bei den Marken kenn ich mich Null aus.  Aber die Pirelli Sottozero 2 werd ich mir mal näher anschauen. Danke dafür!



Wir hatten 17" die Wahl zwischen Pirelli und Dunlop SUV-WR, und haben uns für die Dunlops entschieden, weil sie im ADAC-Test deutlich vor den Pirellis waren. Schau dir mal deren Test an, vlt. betrifft es dich ja auch, weiß die Namen gerade nicht mehr.


----------



## Aven X (15. November 2011)

Grad zufällig einen akutellen Test gefunden, kA ob ich auf die Seite verlinken darf, daher habe ich die Ergebnisse mal zusammengefasst.
Reifengröße war hier 225/45/17

Benotung                      Schnee   Nässe   Trocken             Kosten   Urteil

Goodyear
UltraGrip Performance 2
ca. 790 Euro/Satz
1-
          2
          2-
          3
    Empfehlenswert
Uniroyal
MS plus 66
ca. 625 Euro/Satz
1-
           3+
          2-
          2
    Empfehlenswert
Toyo
Snowprox S953
ca. 610 Euro/Satz
1-
           2-
          2-
          3+
    Empfehlenswert
Continental
Winter Contact TS 830 P
ca. 765 Euro/Satz
2
           2
          2-
          3+
    Empfehlenswert
Nokian
WR D3
ca. 620 Euro/Satz
1
            3
          2
           3
     Befriedigend
Pirelli
W 240 Sottozero Serie II
ca. 730 Euro/Satz
2
             2
          2-
           3
     Befriedigend
Nexen
Winguard Sport
ca. 490 Euro/Satz
3
             3
          2-
           2-
     Bedingt empfehlenswert
Zetum
Alpine Asymmetric KW17
ca. 535 Euro/Satz
3
             4+
          3+    
           2-
      Nicht empfehlenswert


@Whoosaa : von SUV Bereifung war bisher nicht die Rede .. vielleicht sollten wir auch noch LKW Reifen hinzuziehen ?

In diesem Reifentest für PKW Reifen der gehobenen Mittelklasse jedenfalls wurde bei den Pirellis ein recht hoher Verschleiß bemängelt; kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung (habe diese Reifen nun den dritten Winter drauf) nicht bestätigen. Deswegen nur die Endnote "Befriedigend", obwohl die Einzelwertungen durchgehend "gut" sind.

Aber was viel wichtiger ist : Frage mal bei einer Vertragswerkstatt wegen der Felgengröße nach. Ich hätte eigentlich auch gerne 16" Zoll Bereifung für die Winterreifen gehabt, jedoch gibt der Hersteller hierfür keine Freigabe, da ab gewisser Motorleistung größere Bremsanlagen verbaut wurden und deshalb 17" gefahren werden müssen.


Aus Preis- Leistungssicht scheinen die Uniroyal und Toyo´s nicht uninteressant zu sein ...


----------



## Whoosaa (15. November 2011)

Aven X schrieb:
			
		

> @Whoosaa : von SUV Bereifung war bisher nicht die Rede .. vielleicht sollten wir auch noch LKW Reifen hinzuziehen ?



Man kann von einzelnen Reifenbewertungen auf die grundlegende Qualität eines Herstellers schließen, je mehr Input desto besser. 
Und man sieht tausende X1, Q5 usw. usf. rumfahren.. wer weiß, vielleicht dreht es sich ja um so einen? Was SUV-Reifen, die sich nur geringfügig von normalen Reifen unterscheiden, dabei mit LKW-Reifen zu tun haben sollen, weißt nur du.

Aber überhaupt - vielleicht solltest du dich mal um deinen eigenen Mist kümmern? Selbst der dümmste User sollte merken, dass ich mit Pain geredet hab und nicht mit dir.. Gott, da könnt ich kotzen. Überall Besserwisser..


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Man darf hier so ziemlich alles verlinken was legal ist und nicht "jugengefährdent(nach Saatsmeinung)".
Alos verlink den Test.


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

soweit ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe schneiden in div. tests jedes jahr andere hersteller besser ab. je nachdem welches konglomerat an herstellern mehr in werbung investiert.


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Ich hatte zu diesem theam auch schon etwas verlinkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man darf hier so ziemlich alles verlinken was legal ist und nicht "jugengefährdent(nach Saatsmeinung)".


 
Genauer gesagt kannst du alles verlinken, worauf du Lust hast. 
Die Frage ist dann, wie lange bleibt dann der Link bestehen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

Ich meinte es daurthaft und ohne mit einem Bann rechnen zu müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

Na ja, es sind auch schon Links gelöscht wurde, die nicht illegal waren, trotzdem passten sie der Moderation nicht.
Im Zweifel einfach posten und wenns gelöscht wird, ist es halt Pech.


----------



## roadgecko (15. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gut
> 
> Geht um eine ca. 5 Jahre alte Autobatterie. Steht seit ein paar Wochen ausgebaut im Keller, und hält beim Laden die Spannung nicht. Dümpelt bei 11,5V rum. Ist da noch was zu retten?
> 
> Ist ne Varta mit 70Ah. "Wartungsfrei"


 
Also nach 5 Jahren, ist die Lebensdauer ja bald vorbei. Mir persöhnlich wäre es zu riskant mit einer Batterie rumzufahren die den Strom nicht mehr richtig speichern kann. So war es beim Kauf meines Autos auch, über 100km Autobahn mit nur wenig verbrauchern und dann springt das Auto nur mit mühe und not an wegen der schlappen Batterie


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach 5 Jahren, ist die Lebensdauer ja bald vorbei. Mir persöhnlich wäre es zu riskant mit einer Batterie rumzufahren die den Strom nicht mehr richtig speichern kann. So war es beim Kauf meines Autos auch, über 100km Autobahn mit nur wenig verbrauchern und dann springt das Auto nur mit mühe und not an wegen der schlappen Batterie



Die wird nichtmehr eingebaut  

Sie sollte nur im Winter mal ein paar Tage die Weihnachtsbeleuchrung aushalten und im Sommer für nen halben Tag Kühlbox und Autoradio


----------



## Adrenalize (15. November 2011)

Ich bin letztes Jahr Ende Januar zu ATU rein und hab gefragt, von welchen Reifen er noch 4 Stück da hat. 
Wurden dann Nokian, von allen anderen waren weniger als 4 übrig. 

Was die Tests angeht seh ich das auch immer kritisch. Die testen meist auf einer Karre und fertig. Was hilft es mir für meinen 100PS-fronttriebler, zu wissen, wie der Reifen auf einem 250PS-Hecktriebler oder Allrad so ist?
Bis auf irgendwelche Nonames oder ominösen Chinareifen sind die eh alle recht nah bei einander, auch beim ADAC Test.

Aber ich brauch halt welche, wegen Alpennähe und teils herben Minusgraden, wo Sommerreifen indiskutabel sind. Und ich dachte mir, die Finnen haben mehr als genug Winter, wenn die es reifenmäßig nicht können, wer dann? 

Lustige Geschichte am Rande: Bei einem Wintertest dort oben hat mir ein Kollege mal erzählt, müssten sie vor Ort Winterreifen für die Testfahrzeuge kaufen, da die europäischen M+S halt mehr für milderes Winterklima ausgelegt sind und dann im Land der Elche schon mal kapitulieren müssen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2011)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was die Tests angeht seh ich das auch immer kritisch. Die testen meist auf einer Karre und fertig. Was hilft es mir für meinen 100PS-fronttriebler, zu wissen, wie der Reifen auf einem 250PS-Hecktriebler oder Allrad so ist?
> Bis auf irgendwelche Nonames oder ominösen Chinareifen sind die eh alle recht nah bei einander, auch beim ADAC Test.


 
Eine der wichtigsten Eigenschaften von Reifen dürften die Bremseigenschaften sein aber ob diese jetzt zwingend abhängig von der Motorleistung sind, glaube ich eher weniger.


----------



## Riverna (16. November 2011)

Ich bin schon einige Reifen gefahren Maxxis, Fulda, Dunlop, Conti, Nankang, Marshal, Marangoni und Semperit. Mit Abstand die besten Reifen waren die Dunliop SP900 aber auch die teuersten. Maxxis MA-Z1 und die Nankang NS2 Ultra waren kaum schlechter. Im Grunde waren alle Reifen nicht wirklich schlecht und haben sich nur minimal von einander unterschieden, für den Otto Normalverbraucher waren die Unterschiede zu vernachlässigen da sie so gering sind.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. November 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eine der wichtigsten Eigenschaften von Reifen dürften die Bremseigenschaften sein aber ob diese jetzt zwingend abhängig von der Motorleistung sind, glaube ich eher weniger.


Soweit ich weiß sind nicht alle Fahrzeuge exakt gleich abgestimmt in der Bremskraftverteilung. Ein Kleinwagen mit Trommelbremsen hinten bremst vermutlich anders als dein TT. Daher sind meiner Meinung nach auch die Anforderungen an den Reifen hier nicht dieselben. Der beste reifen ist eben der, der allgemein gut bremst.

Meine aussage war aber eher auf so "Kriterien" Wie Geräusch, Kraftstoffverbrauch, Verschleiß bezogen. Es gibt in diversen Tests Abwertungen, wenn Reifen da negativ auffallen, und hier denke ich gibts auf jeden Fall Unterschiede bei verschiedenen Fahrzeugen, Antriebskonzepten usw.


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon einige Reifen gefahren Maxxis, Fulda, Dunlop, Conti, Nankang, Marshal, Marangoni und Semperit. Mit Abstand die besten Reifen waren die Dunliop SP900 aber auch die teuersten. Maxxis MA-Z1 und die Nankang NS2 Ultra waren kaum schlechter. Im Grunde waren alle Reifen nicht wirklich schlecht un haben sich nur minimal von einander unterschieden, für den Otto Normalverbraucher waren die Unterschiede zu vernachlässigen da sie so gering sind.



Vor Nankang hab ich irgendwie angst...


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2011)

Brauchst du nicht, sind sehr gute Reifen mit einem fantastischem Preis/Leisungsverhältniss. Einzig was ich bemängeln würde ist der etwas hohe Verschleiß, nach 15.000 Kilometer waren die Reifen runter. Gut ich war mit den Teilen auf ein paar 1/4 Meilen Events...


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst du nicht, sind sehr gute Reifen mit einem fantastischem Preis/Leisungsverhältniss. Einzig was ich bemängeln würde ist der etwas hohe Verschleiß, nach 15.000 Kilometer waren die Reifen runter. Gut ich war mit den Teilen auf ein paar 1/4 Meilen Events...



Na, ich hab ein paar nicht so dolle testberichte gelesen...

Viertelmeilenrennen find ich nice


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

Maxxis hab ich auf meinem Bike gehabt  sind die beim Auto auch so gut zu empfehlen?


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2011)

Als Winterreifen hatte ich auf meinem Puggi Semperits.
Auf dem Ibi sinds Continental. Die Dunlops die ich gerne gehabt hätte, hat mein Händler nicht gekriegt.

Sofern man bei den namhaften Marken wie Dunlop, Michelin, Pirelli, Conti, Semperit o.ä. kauft dürfte nicht viel schief gehen.
Oder das nächste mal beim Arzt- / Frisör-Besuch in der ADAC kucken welche Winterreifen sie wie getestet haben


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Na, ich hab ein paar nicht so dolle testberichte gelesen...
> 
> Viertelmeilenrennen find ich nice



Ich halte von den Testberichten nicht viel, mach mir da lieber ein eigenes Bild von. Weil wenn die Reifen auf einem Audi XYZ nicht gut sind, muss das nicht heißen das sie auf einem Rover XYZ auch nichts taugen. 



pibels94 schrieb:


> Maxxis hab ich auf meinem Bike gehabt  sind die beim Auto auch so gut zu empfehlen?



Ich war sehr zufrieden, jedoch muss ich dazu sagen das ich damals nur 90PS hatte. In wie weit sich das nun bei Autos mit mehr Leistung verhält weiß ich nicht. Ich würde mir Maxxis aber jederzeit wieder kaufen. Für nächstes Jahr schwanke ich zwischen Nankang Ultra SP2, Maxis MA-Z1 oder eben SemiSlicks. Teurere Premiumreifen halte ich für rausgeschmissenes Geld... Aber am liebsten wärem mir Kumho Ecsta KU36, leider gibt es die scheinbar nicht in meiner Größe 

http://www.opc-club.de/forum/opel-garage/tuning-umbau/18584-kumho-ku-36/


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

Bin auch nicht so der Mensch der sich auf Testberichte verlässst.  Aber schauen kostet nix.
ADAC Test 2011 Winterreifen 195/65 R15


----------



## Falk (17. November 2011)

Ich werde diesen Winter wohl mit Dunlop WinterSport 3D unterwegs sein, in 205/45 R17. Damit darf ich dann 240 auf der Bahn fahren (bei entsprechender Witterung) und tue der Gesetzgebung genüge, wenn es doch mal schneien sollte (wobei ich dann das Auto eh stehen lassen werde bis die Straßen geräumt sind - bin in der entspannten Lage, nicht auf das Auto angewiesen zu sein).


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2011)

Dunlop Wintersport 3D sollen die besten Winterreifen sein die man so kaufen kann, zumindestens wenn man den Leuten in verschiedenen Foren glauben kann. Aktuell fahre ich auch Dunlop Wintersport, aber irgend einen Vorgänger. Bin ich mal gespannt ob ich einen Unterschied zu meinen alten Semprit Winterreifen feststellen kann. Die 7 vorrigen Winter bin ich im übrigen mit Sommerreifen gefahren, nie stecken geblieben. Kaum fahr ich das erste Jahr mit Winterreifen bleib ich stecken. Das war aber nicht die Schuld von den Winterreifen sondern vom hohen Schnee und der geringen Fahrzeug tiefe. Es hat sich soviel Schnee unter der Achse angesammelt das die Reifen die Bodenhaftung verloren haben... 10Min im Stand laufen lassen und ich konnte weiter fahren.


----------



## ich558 (17. November 2011)

Ich würde mich nicht trauen mit Sommerreifen 7 (!) Winter lang zu fahren


----------



## >ExX< (17. November 2011)

Ich glaube er meinte das so dass er 7 Winter lang mit Sommerreifen gefahren ist, sie zwischendurch aber mal ausgetauscht hat


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2011)

Ganz genau so war das gemeint... der Reifen der bei mir 7 Jahre hält muss noch erfunden werden. Wenn ich 15.000 Kilometer mit einem Satz fahre bin ich schon äusserst zufrieden.


----------



## ich558 (17. November 2011)

Ok ich hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Mosed (17. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil wenn die Reifen auf einem Audi XYZ nicht gut sind, muss das nicht heißen das sie auf einem Rover XYZ auch nichts taugen.


 
Warum sollte ein Reifen auf dem anderen Auto besser sein? Solange bei beiden Fahrzeugen das Fahrwerk korrekt eingestellt ist und was taugt. kleine Unterschiede gibt es sicherlich, aber wenn ein Reifen bei Schnee nicht greift wird das wohl immer der Fall sein.


----------



## Riverna (18. November 2011)

Gewicht vom Fahrzeug, Breite, Größe usw
Kann am Ende einen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## >ExX< (18. November 2011)

Leute, bringt es etwas wenn man 195er anstatt von 205er im Sommer fährt?
also geht der Spritverbrauch dann nochn Stück zurück?


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, bringt es etwas wenn man 195er anstatt von 205er im Sommer fährt?
> also geht der Spritverbrauch dann nochn Stück zurück?



Kommt auf den Reifen an. Ein guter 225ee kann auch weniger Rollwiederstand haben, als ein schlechter 195er


----------



## Riverna (18. November 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Leute, bringt es etwas wenn man 195er anstatt von 205er im Sommer fährt?
> also geht der Spritverbrauch dann nochn Stück zurück?


 
Halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich, dafür ist der Unterschied zu gering.


----------



## der_yappi (18. November 2011)

Von 215 (So) auf 185 (Wi) ist ein Unterschied zu sehen (selbst von einem Blinden)
ca 650 vs 750km Reichweite mit einer Tankfüllung (je nach Fahrweise)


----------



## Falk (18. November 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Von 215 (So) auf 185 (Wi) ist ein Unterschied zu sehen (selbst von einem Blinden)
> ca 650 vs 750km Reichweite mit einer Tankfüllung (je nach Fahrweise)


 
Haben Winterreifen nicht einen höheren Rollwiderstand und damit eh einen höheren Verbrauch? Das würde ja deiner Beobachtung widersprechen. Allerdings ist der Unterschied bei dir schon recht groß.


----------



## Mosed (18. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gewicht vom Fahrzeug, Breite, Größe usw
> Kann am Ende einen großen Unterschied machen.


 
Die Frage war warum?
Wenn ein Reifen bei 60 km/h auf nasser Fahrbahn aufschwimmt, ist es wohl egal, ob das Auto 1,90 oder 1,86 m breit ist. bei Aquaplaning spielt das Gewicht schon eine Rolle. Nur ob der Unterschied zwischen 1,5 Tonnen und 1,8 Tonnen einen relevanten Unterschied ausmacht...
Mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum das Fahrzeug (solange man nicht einen uralten Fiat 500 mit einem Hummer vergleicht - wobei die ja ganz andere reifen-Dimensionen fahren...) einen relevanten Unterschied ausmachen sollte.


----------



## der_yappi (18. November 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Haben Winterreifen nicht einen höheren Rollwiderstand und damit eh einen höheren Verbrauch? Das würde ja deiner Beobachtung widersprechen. Allerdings ist der Unterschied bei dir schon recht groß.


 
Wahrscheinlich ist der Wi-Reifen bei gleicher Größe im Verbrauch höher.
Also 185er Sommer vs 185 Winter.


----------



## Patze93 (18. November 2011)

Hey Leute, 

Wisst ihr zufällig ne gute Seite wo ich für mein Alfa 147 Stoßdämpfer herbekomm.? Müssen nicht die originalen sein, gern von iwelchen Tuningfirmen. Wisst ihr wo ich sowas am besten herbekomm? 

Gruß


----------



## Riverna (18. November 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Frage war warum?
> Wenn ein Reifen bei 60 km/h auf nasser Fahrbahn aufschwimmt, ist es wohl egal, ob das Auto 1,90 oder 1,86 m breit ist. bei Aquaplaning spielt das Gewicht schon eine Rolle. Nur ob der Unterschied zwischen 1,5 Tonnen und 1,8 Tonnen einen relevanten Unterschied ausmacht...
> Mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum das Fahrzeug (solange man nicht einen uralten Fiat 500 mit einem Hummer vergleicht - wobei die ja ganz andere reifen-Dimensionen fahren...) einen relevanten Unterschied ausmachen sollte.


 
Ich frag mich gerade ob du das absichtlich machst... das die Größe und Breite, auf den Reifen bezogen ist und nicht aufs Auto (sonst hätte ich beim Gewicht nicht Auto dazu geschrieben) sollte eigentlich klar sein. Aber im Grunde habe ich auch keine Lust das jetzt ewig platt zu reden, ich halte Abstand vom den Testberichten und teste es lieber selber. Alleine schon der Sturz (der bei jedem Fahrzeug anders ist) kann hier am Ende einen großen Unterschied machen.

Es ist schon erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich NSW ausleuchten. Ganz rechts der eine NSW leuchtet mehr als beide in der Mitte.


----------



## Mosed (19. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade ob du das absichtlich machst... das die Größe und Breite, auf den Reifen bezogen ist und nicht aufs Auto (sonst hätte ich beim Gewicht nicht Auto dazu geschrieben) sollte eigentlich klar sein.



Nein, war nicht klar. Wie auch. Du hast schließlich behauptet, dass der GLEICHE Reifen auf unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen unterschiedlich gut sein kann.
Dass ein 195 Reifen der Marke A nicht genauso gut sein muss wie der 205er ist bekannt. Hat aber nichts mit dem Testfahrzeug zu tun. 
Aquaplaning zu vermeiden ist z.B. mit breiter werdendem Profil immer schwieriger.


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2011)

Haarspalterei... Dunlop SP9000 ist für mich der gleiche Reifen auch wenn er 145/60R13 und 295/30/R20 hat. Es bleibt der selbe Reifen nur eben in einer anderen Größe und genau darum haben für mich diese Testberichte keinen wirklichen Sinn. Wenn die Autobild irgendwann man eins von meinen alten Mühlen nimmt um einen Reifen zu testen glaube ich denen das, aber ob die Reifen nun auf einem Golf oder Polo gut sind ist mir schlicht und ergreifend egal. Darum teste ich es lieber selber... Autos sind einfach zu unterschiedlich um da eine Pauschalaussage zu treffen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Autos sind einfach zu unterschiedlich um da eine Pauschalaussage zu treffen.


 
Eben, es müsste ja mit dem Teufel zu gehen wenn du nicht mit deinem Auto auf öffentlichen Straßen die gleichen Möglichkeiten hättest wie ein Prüfingenieur auf eine Testgelände unter genormten Bedingungen  .


----------



## Mosed (19. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Haarspalterei... Dunlop SP9000 ist für mich der gleiche Reifen auch wenn er 145/60R13 und 295/30/R20 hat.


 
Und das ist halt Blödsinn. Natürlich hat ein Reifen mit doppelt so breitem Profil ein anderes Verhalten bei Trockenheit, Nässe und Schnee als der schmale. Wenn der schmale Reifen sehr gut ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass der breite auch was taugt, aber exakt das selbe Verhalten hat er nicht.
Ein Testbericht für einen Reifen gilt immer nur für die getestete Dimension. Anäherungsweise auch für die Dimensionen in der Nähe des getesteten. Da man ja weis, welche Größe man braucht, kann man dann den passenden Testbericht durchlesen.

Du testest also selber? - Machst mal ne Vollbremsung bei Trockenheit, Nässe und Schnee und misst die Meter. Fährst mal sportlich in eine Kurve und testest, ob du noch Grip hast oder dich um einen Baum wickelst? Sicher doch. Das lasse ich lieber von Prüfingenieuren testen, damit ich sicher unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2011)

Gerade ging bei unserem Passat B6 die Alarmanlage während der Fahrt an 

Hat wer ne Idee was das sein kann?


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2011)

Vielleicht mal den Haubenkontakt / Kabel kontrollieren.


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht mal den Haubenkontakt / Kabel kontrollieren.



Haubenkontakt?  Meinst du den Sensor der erkennt ob die Motorhaube offen oder zu ist?


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du testest also selber? - Machst mal ne Vollbremsung bei Trockenheit, Nässe und Schnee und misst die Meter. Fährst mal sportlich in eine Kurve und testest, ob du noch Grip hast oder dich um einen Baum wickelst? Sicher doch. Das lasse ich lieber von Prüfingenieuren testen, damit ich sicher unterwegs sein kann.


 
Scheinbar haben wir eine unterschiedliche Definition von "Testen"... also ich persönlich kann auch Reifen testen ohne wie ein bescheuerter durch irgendwelche Kurven zu hacken oder ähnliche... aber egal hab du deine Meinung und ich meine.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eben, es müsste ja mit dem Teufel zu gehen  wenn du nicht mit deinem Auto auf öffentlichen Straßen die gleichen  Möglichkeiten hättest wie ein Prüfingenieur auf eine Testgelände unter  genormten Bedingungen  .


----------



## Mosed (20. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben wir eine unterschiedliche Definition von "Testen"... also ich persönlich kann auch Reifen testen ohne wie ein bescheuerter durch irgendwelche Kurven zu hacken oder ähnliche...


 
Zum Geradeaus fahren oder um die Kurve cruisen reichen auch billige China-Reifen. Interessant sind gute Reifen vor allem in Extrem-Situationen. Wenn es brenzlig wird... (Oder mit den Reifen halt zum Glück doch nicht brenzlig) Und das kann nur der Prüfingenieur auf der Teststrecke sinnvoll prüfen.
Ich möchte auch nicht erst bei einer Notbremsung herausfinden müssen, dass ich mit den Reifen erst nach 50m stehe.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2011)

Sehe ich anders aber jeder darf seine Meinung haben, darum sollten wir das Thema auch lassen sonst wird das hier noch total kaputt diskutiert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders aber jeder darf seine Meinung haben, darum sollten wir das Thema auch lassen sonst wird das hier noch total kaputt diskutiert.


 
Technische Eigenschaften haben eher weniger mit Meinungen als mit Fakten zu tun. Man kann einen schlechten Bremsweg meinetwegen mögen aber man kann ihn nicht schön reden.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2011)

Ich wüsste nicht wo ich mich zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt irgendwas behauptet oder schön geredet habe. Aber mit dir zu diskutieren hat eh keinen Sinn, du kannst alles am besten, du besitzt nur das beste und bist im Grunde sowieso der einzige der hier Ahnung hat. Das hast du schon genügend angedeutet, darum kann ich darüber nur lachen. Abgesehen davon würde ich einen Bremsweg nicht schön reden, sondern den Reifen weg schmeißen wenn er nicht gut bremsen würde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wo ich mich zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt irgendwas behauptet oder schön geredet habe.



Du hast doch erzählt, dass du im Selbstversuch mehr Information über einen Reifen bekommen kannst als es ein Test könnte.



Riverna schrieb:


> Aber mit dir zu diskutieren hat eh keinen Sinn, du kannst alles am besten, du besitzt nur das beste und bist im Grunde sowieso der einzige der hier Ahnung hat. Das hast du schon genügend angedeutet, darum kann ich darüber nur lachen.



Peinlich, peinlich. Wenn kein Argument kommt, dann ein persönlicher Angriff.



Riverna schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon würde ich einen Bremsweg nicht schön reden, sondern den Reifen weg schmeißen wenn er nicht gut bremsen würde.


 
Ich befürchte, dass ist relativ schwer im Selbstest zu probieren welcher Reifen wiegut funktioniert. Da man im persönlichen Rahmen eher selten die Möglichkeit für einen obejtiven Test hat. Denn Selbiges würde voraussetzen, dass man eine Strecke mit allen Eventualitäten zur Vefügung hätte und diese bei gleicher Temperatur, Luftdruck und Feuchtigkeit mit wenigstens 5 oder 10 der gängigsten Reifenfabrikate eines Formates testen würde. Halte ich persönlich für unmöglich. Wenn man von dieser Testumgebung abweicht kommt man ggfs. zu dem falschen Ergebniss da die äusseren Einflüsse nicht statisch sind.

Oder einfach gesagt, egal was du für gut oder schlecht hältst, es deckt sich wahrscheinlich nicht mit der Realität.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2011)

Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe


----------



## Mosed (20. November 2011)

Das sind immer die Besten. Irgendwelche Thesen und Behauptungen in den Raum werfen (und dann auch noch sicherheitsrelevante) und sobald diese hinterfragt werden nicht darüber diskutieren wollen und keine Belege für die Thesen haben.



			
				riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon würde ich einen Bremsweg nicht schön reden, sondern den Reifen weg schmeißen wenn er nicht gut bremsen würde.



Man kann ja auch so gut privat feststellen, ob das Bremsverhalten eines Reifens gut oder schlecht ist. ^^ Das merkt man wohl, wenn überhaupt, im Ernstfall. Und zu sagen "Die Reifen haben einen schlechten Bremsweg verursacht", nachdem man deshalb ein Kind überfahren hat, ist wohl keine "Alternative" zu Testberichten vor dem Reifenkauf. (um es mal etwa krasser zu formulieren)


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2011)

Irgendwie fängt es an lächerlich zu werden... 
Ich habe lediglich gesagt das ich mich nicht blind auf irgendwelche Testberichte verlasse, alles andere wurde von euch beiden zu gesponnen.

Aber ich merk schon, hier sind Profi Rennfahrer unterwegs. Da zählt jeder Zentimeter an Bremsweg und Traktion. Nun kommt keine Äusserung mehr von mir zu diesem Thema... leben und leben lassen.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. November 2011)

muss das immer so ausarten.......


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (24. November 2011)

Hier mal mein Fahrzeug 

Ford Focus 2.0 TDCI mit 136PS und 320NM

Vollausstattung bis auf Navigation (hab ich ja im Handy )

Was momentan wieder schön zur Geltung kommt ist die absolut begnadete Frontscheibenheizung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (24. November 2011)

Frontscheibenheizung?

Die will ich auch 
Kartzen geht mir jetzt schon übelste aufn Sack.........

wie funktioniert das denn?   Hast bestimmt nciht diese kleinen roten Heizfäden vorne drin?!


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2011)

Afaik ist das Prinzip im Grunde das gleiche, die Metallfäden sind nur extrem viel dünner.
Ford hatte da Jahrzehnte lang ein Patent drauf. Ist mittlerweile abgelaufen, aber außer Fordkäufern weiß irgendwie kaum jemand dass es sowas überhaupt gibt.

Gerade ältere Mobilnavis kann man an so einer Scheibe übrigens komplett vergessen.


----------



## ich558 (24. November 2011)

Sagt mal bei dem neuen Passat gibts jetzt so einen Sensor unter dem Heck wo man mit dem Fuß den Kofferraum öffnen kann. Was ist wenn das Auto nicht abgesprerrt ist und eine Katze daran vorbei läuft? Ist doch blöd wenn sich plötzlich der Kofferraum öffnet und man es nicht mitbekommt


----------



## Adrenalize (24. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sagt mal bei dem neuen Passat gibts jetzt so einen Sensor unter dem Heck wo man mit dem Fuß den Kofferraum öffnen kann. Was ist wenn das Auto nicht abgesprerrt ist und eine Katze daran vorbei läuft? Ist doch blöd wenn sich plötzlich der Kofferraum öffnet und man es nicht mitbekommt


Bietet BMW auch beim neuen 3er.
Wenn das Fahrzeug nicht abgesperrt ist, bist du ja hoffentlich in der Nähe, oder? Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es bei der Katze überhaupt auslöst. Solche Sensoren haben ja in der Regel eine Entprellung gegen Fehlerkennung. Gedacht ist es halt dafür, dass man z.B. voll bepackt mit Einkäufen die Klappe öffnen kann, ohne das abstellen zu müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2011)

Zufällig arbeite ich bei dem Zulieferer des Sensors+Auswertung. Dein "Problem" wurde natürlich bedacht. 
Der Sensor reagiert nicht auf irgend eine Bewegung sondern nur auf eine Trittbewegung. Das zu unterscheiden hat gefühlte 10Millionen Tests gekostet, klappt jetzt aber ganz gut.
 Ausserdem gehört passiv entry zwingend zu dem System(ohne wäre ja auch doof, dann muss man ja doch wieder den Schlüssel hervorkramen). Nur wenn der Schlüssel nah hinter dem Auto geortet wird ist der Sensor überhaupt aktiv.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

Sowas brauchen auch nur die Europäer.

In den USA soll ja alles getragen werden, außer man kauft bei ALDI.

Muss man für dieses System irgendwo gegegn hauen?


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2011)

Die Idee ist übrigens nichts neues, wurde aber vor Jahren mit den Worten "einem Mercedes tritt man nicht in den Arsch"(die S-Klasse ist normalerweise DER Technologieträger und anders rum bleibt auch mal was nur eine Idee wenn es dort nicht gelandet ist) noch recht eindeutig abgelehnt.

Die aktuellen Systeme sind berührungslos. Als es das erste mal aufkam wäre die Lösung wohl eine mechanische geworden.


----------



## ich558 (24. November 2011)

Solange das Feauture nicht in der Aufspreisliste steht ist sicher ganz nett  Wir hatten mal für ne Woche de letzte Generation der S Klasse da blasen sich sogar die Sitze in Kurve auf das war nett


----------



## Rico2751988 (25. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach mal nen Update.
Vor 1 1/2 Jahren hab ich genau hier geschrieben, ich lasse am Scirocco alles Serie, ich bin so ein Laberkopf, ich kann es einfach nicht lassen.

Schaltwegverkürzung
Downpipe, 200 Zellen-Rennkat
AGA ab Turbo
Pipercross Sportluftfilter

265 PS/420 Nm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxt_9zB48Rk

Und das aller beste: Hinten drauf Original-Aufkleber vom 122PS Blue-Motion 

Wie beim Rechner, ICH KANN ES EINFACH NICHT LASSEN   

Achja, ne GSXR 750 K7 150 PS hab ich mir auch noch gekauft, sie ist gerade übern Winter zerlegt, da sie den gleichen Orange-Flipflop Lack wie mein Rechner bekommt.
Mach ich in den nächsten Wochen mal nen Foto von


----------



## JC88 (25. November 2011)

Hehe Ja ist das mit den Guten Vorsätzen bei Autos

Schöner Wagen!


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Solange das Feauture nicht in der Aufspreisliste steht ist sicher ganz nett  Wir hatten mal für ne Woche de letzte Generation der S Klasse da blasen sich sogar die Sitze in Kurve auf das war nett


 Die Hersteller Bundlen leider die absurdesten Sachen.
Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn man den Kicksensor einzeln bestellen muss, bei passive entry an sich aber noch die Bi-Xenon Scheinwerfer oder so zwangsweise dabei sind.


----------



## der_yappi (25. November 2011)

Schönes Auto, vor allem die Farbe fin ich beim Rocco klasse.

Abei ein Sportluffi 
Darüber scheiden sich ja die Geister im WWW
Wenn du Pech hast, kann das Verdichterrad im Turbo bald mal so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2011)

Wenn der Filter einfach mehr Oberfäche hat muss er überhaupt nicht weniger sicher sein und es kommt trotzdem mehr Luft durch.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Afaik ist das Prinzip im Grunde das gleiche, die Metallfäden sind nur extrem viel dünner.
> Ford hatte da Jahrzehnte lang ein Patent drauf. Ist mittlerweile abgelaufen, aber außer Fordkäufern weiß irgendwie kaum jemand dass es sowas überhaupt gibt.
> 
> Gerade ältere Mobilnavis kann man an so einer Scheibe übrigens komplett vergessen.


 
Meine Mobilnavihalterung hält ganz gut :p Bisher musste die Scheibe noch nicht gewechselt werden, das steht im Frühjahr an - die dürfte ins Geld gehen, kostet ja aber nur den Selbstbehalt 
Ich kannte die Frontscheibenheizung in der Form auch nicht bevor ich das Auto hatte.

Turobschaden hab ich ich gerade erst durch... nach 230.000 KM. Sofern er jetzt wieder genauso lang hält, ist das ganz okay ^^


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2011)

Es ging mir nicht um die Halterung sondern um den GPS Empfang. Normalerweise sind die Glasflächen an einem Auto die einzigen kaum dämpfenden Stellen für Funksignale aller Art. Bei so einer Scheibe dürfte aber fast noch mehr durch das Blech kommen als durch diese Abschirmung. 
Mit modernen Empfängern kann man mittlerweile zwar auch unterhalb vom Armaturenbrett(=vieeel Abschirmung) empfangen, ältere Navis könnte das den Empfang aber komplett kosten.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging mir nicht um die Halterung sondern um den GPS Empfang. Normalerweise sind die Glasflächen an einem Auto die einzigen kaum dämpfenden Stellen für Funksignale aller Art. Bei so einer Scheibe dürfte aber fast noch mehr durch das Blech kommen als durch diese Abschirmung.
> Mit modernen Empfängern kann man mittlerweile zwar auch unterhalb vom Armaturenbrett(=vieeel Abschirmung) empfangen, ältere Navis könnte das den Empfang aber komplett kosten.



Hm, klar .
Mit dem Handy hauts gut hin und das Gesicht des Benz fahrenden Nachbarn ist einfach unschlagbar morgends wenn meine Frontscheibe wie im Zeitraffer auftaut


----------



## ich558 (25. November 2011)

@*Rico2751988*
Sehr coole Farbe! Macht echt was her und das Bike ist auhc top


----------



## Falk (25. November 2011)

So, VW hat gerade angerufen, Winterreifen-Montage und Bremsflüssigkeitsservice sind erledigt. Lichtcheck auch, der Winter kann kommen. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Schon auf Winterreifen oder Sommerreifen bis 10cm Schnee?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. November 2011)

ich fahre Slicks an 365 Tagen im Jahr!


----------



## JC88 (25. November 2011)

Ich fahre schon seit 3 Wochen mit Winterreifen. Von O bis O halt


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2011)

Bei Gefährten wie deinem hat ein Kumpel im Winter immer Spikes drauf.

Bei mir sind die (Stahl-) Winterräder mittlerweile seit zwei Wochen drauf. 
Wie schon beim alten Auto sind die nicht wirklich dünner als die Sommerbereifung, mal sehen wie sich 1,6t im Schnee machen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Gefährten wie deinem hat ein Kumpel im Winter immer Spikes drauf.


 so eine Pussy  
gut ich muss dazu sagen, dass 90% des Weges gekehrt und gestreut werden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. November 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Schon auf Winterreifen oder Sommerreifen bis 10cm Schnee?


 
Selbst wenn es 10m Schnee liegen sollten, mache ich keine Winterreifen drauf, da mein 300c jetzt sauber, eingewachst, trocken und vorallem Salzfrei in einer Tiefgarage überwintert. Und ich fahre Bus und Straßenbahn.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2011)

Haben jetzt gestern und vor 3 Tagen die WRs bekommen. Mensch, ist das toll wenn mit den kleinen Reifen die Abrollgeräusche leiser sind..^^


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2011)

Poster doch mal Fotos von den Felgen damit man was zu sehen hat


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2011)

Gute Idee, werden morgen gemacht. Selber aber auch, ne?


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2011)

Ok evtl auch morgen


----------



## STSLeon (30. November 2011)

Seit Anfang November sind die Winterreifen drauf. Für das nächste Jahr habe ich mir die kleine Maschine geholt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht jetzt zerlegt in der Garage und bin am überlegen sie komplett schwarz lackieren zu lassen


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2011)

Das blau sieht doch gut aus 

Weil es mir auf den Wecker ging, dass es immer so wirkte das mein Fahrzeug hinten tiefer ist als vorne (was durch die rundung der Kotflügel kommt) habe ich mich kurzum entschlossen dünnere Achsmanchetten zu kaufen und den Wagen vorne einfach nochmal 12mm runter zu schrauben. Nun sieht es optisch gleich aus, auch wenn er nun 112/100mm tiefer ist... klingt extrem viel aber die Höhe ist noch voll fahrbar, zumindestens auf den gut ausgebauten Straßen hier in Hessen. Ein komplettes Bild kommt die Tage, war schon dunkel draussen als ich fertig warm 

Edit: 

Bild1 = Frontreifen
Bild2 = Selbsterklärend 
Bild3 = Abstand Vorderreifen/Kotflügel im eingefederten Zustand (X-Einfedert)
Bild4 = Hinterreifen
Bild5 = Abstand Hinterreifen/Kotflügel im eingefederten Zustand (X-Einfedert)


----------



## fr0gg3r (1. Dezember 2011)

Nun will auch ich einfach mal hier reinschreiben  :
Ich fahre nen Chrysler Neon, BJ 1995, 2,0l, 133PS, bisschen mehr als 200 km/h Spitze 
Reicht dicke als erster Wagen finde ich  Bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Wagen. Er bietet Platz für 5 Personen, die dann auch nicht gequetscht drinnen sitzen können und hat genug Leistung wenn man sie braucht. Hat mit mir schon ne Reise nach Italien mitgemacht, was ich ihm ehrlichgesagt nicht so leicht zugetraut hätte!

In 1 - 2 Jahren kommt nen neuer her, bin sogar am Überlegen den Wagen gegen Hardware in diesem Forum zu tauschen xD
Einfach wegen dieser Einzigartigkeit in diesem Forum würde ich dann auf das Geld verzichten, das ich noch bei nem Verkauf reinbekommen würde


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Neon gefiel mir damals als ich in den Staaten (wo er als Dogde verkauft wurde) war auch sehr gut, hatte zeitlang überlegt mir einen rüber zu holen. Du solltest den Wagen jedoch nicht zu oft mit Vollgasbetrieb quälen, alte Amis sind halt noch für 120km/h gebaut und können (muss nicht) dir eine höhere Geschwindigkeit schnell übel nehmen. Wobei ich sagen muss das der Crysler NewYork von meiner Mutter auch schon öfters voll ausgefahren wurde und es bisher gut vertragen hat. Aber er ist eh auf 200km/h begrenzt und somit fährt man nicht auf der letzten Rille. Dazu muss man aber sagen das der Neon gar kein richtiger Ami ist, der hält mit Sicherheit eine Vollgasfahrt wesentlich besser aus als viele andere Amis. 

Achso hier die versprochenen Gesamtbilder und eine Schnappszahl von meinem Alltagsauto:


----------



## fr0gg3r (2. Dezember 2011)

Bis in den Begrenzer fahre ich den nicht^^ Das tut einem bei 4-5k Umdrehungen schon echt leid^^
Fahre den, wenn ich mal gut drauf bin, maximal bis 4,5k...sonst im Alltag eher 1,5 - 2k, dem Sprit zuliebe^^

Der Wagen ist ja jetzt auch schon bald 15 Jahre alt und hat schon ganz ordentliche 146.000 runter, da ist es klar, dass man einen so alten Opa nicht mehr so krass über die Straße scheuchen sollte 

Schicken Wagen hast du da  Scheinst etwas mehr reinzustecken als ich. Leistet der auch was er optisch verspricht ?


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2011)

Nein, ich finde das er schon nach mehr aussieht als er wirklich leistet, er hat ja immerhin nur 200 - 210PS.
Aber das stört mich nicht so, mein Alltagsauto sieht aus wie 75PS und hat einiges mehr an Leistung. Das gleicht es wieder aus


----------



## fr0gg3r (2. Dezember 2011)

Joa, aber die 200PS gehen finde ich schon in Ordnung 
Find es nur immer wieder lächerlich wenn welche ihren Twingo oder ähnliches bis zum geht nicht mehr tunen und dann von der Ampel nicht wegkommen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man ein Auto schon angemessen der Leistung optisch gestalten...ist meine Meinung 

Ich find deinen schick


----------



## ich558 (2. Dezember 2011)

fr0gg3r schrieb:


> Joa, aber die 200PS gehen finde ich schon in Ordnung
> Find es nur immer wieder lächerlich wenn welche ihren Twingo oder ähnliches bis zum geht nicht mehr tunen und dann von der Ampel nicht wegkommen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man ein Auto schon angemessen der Leistung optisch gestalten...ist meine Meinung
> ...


 
Da hast du sowas von Recht  Ich finde das peinlich wenn einige meinen sie seien mit ihrem 3er Golf mit 90 PS und billigen möchtegern Auspuffanlagen cool wenns sie mit Vollgas und kaltem Motor vom Schulparkplatz wegfahren als hätten sie da einen Rennsemmel unterm Arsch


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Dezember 2011)

fr0gg3r schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, aber die 200PS gehen finde ich schon in Ordnung
> Find es nur immer wieder lächerlich wenn welche ihren Twingo oder ähnliches bis zum geht nicht mehr tunen und dann von der Ampel nicht wegkommen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man ein Auto schon angemessen der Leistung optisch gestalten...ist meine Meinung
> ...



das gegenteil ist aber auch geil. wenndas auto wie von der stange aussieht und dann einiges mehr an leistung hat ^^


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich finde Tungin (Optik) muss nicht zwangsläufig einen dicken Motor vorraussetzen. Persönlich würde ich zwar kein 60PS oder 90PS Auto haben wollen das getunt ist, aber auch ungetunt nicht unbedingt. Der eigentliche Sinn (meiner Einstellung nach) ist dass man sich das Auto einfach nach seinen Wünschen schöner macht, dabei ist es egal ob 40PS oder 800PS. Viel peinlicher finde ich dagegen die Leute, die zum Beispiel einen 300PS Golf haben und hinten dann 1.4L drauf kleben und sich dann einen pellen weil sie jemanden abgeledert haben. So Leute sind in meinen Augen deutlich peinlicher als Hansi mit seinem ATU gepimpten B Corsa


----------



## Falk (2. Dezember 2011)

Da es hier ja irgendwo um Felgen ging: anhängt man ein Bild von meinem Golf V mit Winterfelgen. Ist die langweilige Variante, die wurden im Winterkit mit verkauft ab Werk. Und auch ansonsten ist der Wagen so, wie er das Werk verlassen hat 

Nächster Plan an dem Wagen ist Ölwechsel (anderes Öl und Umstellung von Longlife auf Festintervall 10.000km) und rechts einen Kratzer vom Vorbesitzer entfernen lassen.


----------



## fr0gg3r (2. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> das gegenteil ist aber auch geil. wenndas auto wie von der stange aussieht und dann einiges mehr an leistung hat ^^


 
Understatement finde ich persönlich auch sehr viel besser. Wenn man sich z.B. meinen Neon mal so anguckt (ist der alte, nicht der "neue"), dann würde ich z.B. auch nicht unbedingt denken, dass dort nen 2.0l Motor mit 133PS drinnen ist.
Dagegen finde ich es aber auch besser wenn man mit einem Auto, das viel mehr drinnen hat als wonach es aussieht, eher wie ein "Gentleman" umgeht. Man genießt es und schweigt^^ Soll heißen, dass man nicht die ganze Zeit mit Vollgas durch die Gegend fährt sonder die Leistung dann auspackt, wenn es passend ist. Auf der Autobahn z.B. beim überholen. Aber nicht um die ganze Zeit auf dicke Hose zu machen.

@Riverna:

An sich gebe ich dir recht. Klar sollte es beim Tuning eher um die Individualisierung gehen, aber viele machen es an dem Punkt meiner Meinung nach falsch: Sie haben nen 90PS Wagen, tunen den so, dass er aussieht wie nen Rennwagen und fühlen sich dann auch so.
Solche Situationen kenne ich nur zu gut, in denen solche Leute einfach viele andere durch dichtes Auffahren oder durch viel zu gefährliches Überholen gefährden. Klar sollen die ihren Spaß beim Tunen haben, aber dabei auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben und sich nicht wie der King fühlen. Viele überschätzen ihr Auto total nur weil sie fette Reifen und nen Spoiler dran haben...das macht aus keinem Kleinwagen einen Supersportler.

Hingegen findet man im Internet (PCGH mit eingeschlossen) mehr als genug geile Bilder von Autos, denen man einfach ansieht, dass der Besitzer das Auto einfach so gestaltet hat wie er es sich vorstellt. Im Grunde seine Interpretation von diesem Auto.
Diese Leute haben auch meinen Respekt, da diese viel Arbeit und Geld in ihr Auto stecken, damit es so ist wie sie es sich vorstellen.

Klar kann sich auch einer vorstellen, dass son Kleinwagen trotz kleinem Motor wie nen Rennwagen aussieht...ist jedoch nicht annährend meine Vorstellung von einem solchen Auto und deshalb belächle ich diese immer wieder (natürlich gibt es auch Rennwagen mit kleinem Motor, das ist dann aber wieder was anderes -> Lotus Elise).


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Da es hier ja irgendwo um Felgen ging: anhängt man ein Bild von meinem Golf V mit Winterfelgen. Ist die langweilige Variante, die wurden im Winterkit mit verkauft ab Werk. Und auch ansonsten ist der Wagen so, wie er das Werk verlassen hat
> 
> Nächster Plan an dem Wagen ist Ölwechsel (anderes Öl und Umstellung von Longlife auf Festintervall 10.000km) und rechts einen Kratzer vom Vorbesitzer entfernen lassen.


 
Das ist jetzt schon der R32 oder? DEr normale hat ja keine Seitenschweller und keinen Heckspoiler, zumindest nicht so "ausgeprägt".


----------



## Falk (2. Dezember 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon der R32 oder? DEr normale hat ja keine Seitenschweller und keinen Heckspoiler, zumindest nicht so "ausgeprägt".


 
Ja, ist ein R32. Habe ihn praktisch geerbt, da der Vorbesitzer zu alt ist, um noch Auto zu fahren (besser für die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer auf jeden Fall). Gekauft hätte ich einen Golf mit der Motorisierung nicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Dezember 2011)

Nette Sache auf jeden Fall und der Sound ist auch sehr sehr geil. 

Ich weiß noch wie du gesagt hast, dass für dich ein Auto nur ein Mittel ist um von A nach B zu kommen


----------



## Falk (2. Dezember 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nette Sache auf jeden Fall und der Sound ist auch sehr sehr geil.
> Ich weiß noch wie du gesagt hast, dass für dich ein Auto nur ein Mittel ist um von A nach B zu kommen


 
Ist es auch immer noch - aber jetzt habe ich etwas mehr Spaß dabei  Sinnlos umherfahren tue ich aber nicht - alleine weil der Motor dann wirklich ernsthaft Durst kriegt. Aber der Sound ist definitiv ein Highlight an dem Wagen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Aber der Sound ist definitiv ein Highlight an dem Wagen.


 
Na ja, der ist bloß laut - mehr nicht.

Mal eine andere Frage: Hat einer von euch Ahnung von Oldtimern? Ich überlege mir einen 67er oder 73er Buick Riviera zuzulegen, nur weiß ich nicht wie es dann mit Wartung und Ersatzteilen aussieht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Dezember 2011)

Auf den R32 mussst du nur einigermasen aufpassen, dann kannste ihn wenn du willst für mindestens den gelichen preis wie du bezahlt hast, in ein paar jahren wieder verkaufen. Die Dinger sind schon jetzt sehr gesucht, einfach wegen dem legendären VR6 (bester sound ever)


----------



## Falk (2. Dezember 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Auf den R32 mussst du nur einigermasen aufpassen, dann kannste ihn wenn du willst für mindestens den gelichen preis wie du bezahlt hast, in ein paar jahren wieder verkaufen. Die Dinger sind schon jetzt sehr gesucht, einfach wegen dem legendären VR6 (bester sound ever)


 
Der hat leider schon mal einen ernsthaften Schaden am Kotflügel rechts gehabt, der komplett neu lackiert wurde - bei passendem Lichteinfall sieht man auch, dass der Farbton leicht anders ist. Ansonsten ist er top in Schuss, bis 2013 hat er TÜV, solange werde ich ihn erstmal fahren.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,
Sry, dass ich hier im Auto Thread störe, ich der noch keinen Führerschein geschweige den ein Auto hat 
Aber ich hätte eine kleine Frage  
Nun ich werde mit 17 meinen Führerschein machen. Sprich in einem Jahr. Nun meine Mutter will sich ein Auto kaufen bis 3000€. Das gute sobald ich meinen Führerschein habe darf ich das Auto behalten. 
Was könntet ihr empfehlen? Mir gefallen die Peugeot 206 CC wirklich sehr. Wäre das geeigneter Kandidat als Erstauto ? Was war euer Erstauto?  Ich weiß ich sollte erst mal meinen Führerschein in der Hand halten.....


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Schönes blau, also der Golf von Falk!
Auch wenn ich auch noch keinen FS haben, nimm etwas mit einer günstigen Einstufung in Versicherung und Steuern (wenn du sie selbst bezahlen musst).


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Mär vom ersten Auto was eh mehr oder weniger zerstört wird kann ich nicht wirklich teilen.
Dem entsprechend kann ich nur sagen: Nehm was gefällt und bezahlbar(inkl. Reparaturen) ist, alles andere ist subjektiv.

Ein 206CC dürfte allerdings mit 3t€ nicht wirklich mit einer vertretbaren Kilometerleistung(->Reparaturkosten) zu bekommen sein. Was ich da spontan bei mobile so finde geht ja schwer in Richtung 200tkm.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Dezember 2011)

Golf will meine Mutter nicht. Warum auch immer.  Zur Not meinte sie könnte sie auch 4K hinblechen. 

@Olystyle Hab mich jetzt von diesem Angebot blenden lassen  Gebrauchtwagen: Peugeot, 206, CC 110 Platinum!!!TOP,Scheckheft!!!, Benzin,


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es etwas Platz sein darf gibt es z.B. auch Saab 900/9.3, Ford Escort und Opel Astra.

Im Bekanntenkreis sind eigentlich alle wieder von den Blech-Franzosen runter. Irgendwas war immer.

Mein erstes Auto war ein Streetka, gegen kleine Cabrios an sich sag ich daher auch nichts  .

Zu dem Angebot im Speziellen:  Scheckheftgepfelgt und ein Armaturenfoto mit aktiver Serviceleuchte passt für mich irgendwie nicht. Vielelicht war er aber auch einfach bei einer freien Werkstatt. Muss man sich halt angucken. Irgend jemanden der sich halbwegs mit Autos auskennt zum mit ansehen findet sich ja eigentlich immer.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Dezember 2011)

Der Golf ist aber scheinabr auch recht teuer.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei Peugeot FINGER WEG vom 1.6 Liter Sauger mit 109/110PS!
Der klingt zwar technisch ganz gut, SÄUFT aber.
Meine Mum hat den in ihrem 1007 RC Line drin.
Pforzheim - Stuttgart und zurück über die AB und der Tank ist (trotz voll beim losfahren) mehr als halb leer 
Bei dem Budget kannst ja mal einen Blick auf den "normalen" 206 als 3 oder 5-Türer werfen.
Die 1.4l Maschine mit 75PS ist stabil, schluckt nicht so viel, läuft gut und die Leistung langt auch.

Die günstigen CCs sind oft ziemlich getreten worden oder haben zu viele km auf der Uhr (und wenn sie zu wenig haben, riecht das nach Tachorückstellung)


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst dich auch nach einem Polo/Fabia oder Ibiza umschauen. Beachten solltest du aber, wenn du einen mit 1.2L Maschine nimmst, dass du immer eine Ersatz Zündspule dabei hast, denn die verreckten schnell. Bei einem bekannten hat der Polo 1.2 (BJ. 02) 50tkm runter und der hat schon alle Zündspulen durchgewechselt. Die sind allerdings schnell ausgewechselt. Motorabdeckung runter Kabel ab Zündspule raus ziehen und neue rein und wieder das selbe umgekehrt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2011)

Ihr vergleicht gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Nämlich nicht-Cabrios mit Cabrios. Normalerweise ist das eine Grundsatzentscheidung und nicht einfach wegen ein paar € zu ändern.


----------



## Elzoco (5. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch mit 17 meinen Führerschein gemacht und fahre seit 4 Monaten alleine einen Ford Escort. Der läuft und läuft und läuft (hatten vorher meine Eltern) und ist relativ billig.


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2011)

Hab nun den bösen Blick in meine Ersatzfront eingearbeitet, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher was mir besser gefällt. Natürlich wird die weiße Front auch wieder in Wagenfarbe lackiert sowie die untere Lippe dran gebaut. Geht also rein um den bösen Blick:


----------



## JC88 (6. Dezember 2011)

Mit bösem Blick natürlich!


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab so ein wenig Angst das er zu agressiv aussieht und es dann irgendwann ins lächerliche geht


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab so ein wenig Angst das er zu agressiv aussieht und es dann irgendwann ins lächerliche geht


 
Ich sags nur ungern aber der Punkt ist schon vor sehr langer Zeit überschritten worden.


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2011)

Das bezweifel ich recht stark, aber wenn es einem VAG Fahrer nicht gefällt, scheine ich alles richtig gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Falk (6. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich recht stark, aber wenn es einem VAG Fahrer nicht gefällt, scheine ich alles richtig gemacht zu haben.


 
ich würde mein Auto zwar auch nicht so umbauen, aber abgesehen davon finde ich, dass beim bösen Blick die Scheinwerfer zu weit verschwinden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich recht stark, aber wenn es einem VAG Fahrer nicht gefällt, scheine ich alles richtig gemacht zu haben.


 
VAG kann man kaum fahren. War der alte Name des Firmenzusammenschlußes. Schimpft sich heute eher "VW Group".
Wie auch immer. Alle Proll-Modifikationen sehen an allen Fahrzeugen eher peinlich aus, auch wenn es die Dorfjugend ggfs. anders sieht.


----------



## ich558 (6. Dezember 2011)

Da muss ich IT leider auch recht geben  Wenn überhaupt ein Optiktuning dann würde ich zu namhaften Firmen wie ABT oder MTM usw gehen. Wobei die runden BMW typischen Scheinwerfer sind noch ok.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich find den, so wie er jetzt ist, schon ganz gut

Den würde ich so lassen


----------



## moe (6. Dezember 2011)

Lass ihn so, das sieht gut aus. Sonst stellst du dich freiwillig in das NFS Klischee.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung das ABT  MTM bei der Optik auf Massengeschmack gehen und man damit 0,0% Induviduell ist.
Was unsinnig ist, da man genau das tun will wenn man die Optik verändert.


----------



## ich558 (6. Dezember 2011)

Naja man sieht jetzt nicht andauernd MTM oder ABT Fahrzeuge herumfahren. Aber ich mag eher das noch etwas dezentere tuning.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Naja man sieht jetzt nicht andauernd MTM oder ABT Fahrzeuge herumfahren. Aber ich mag eher das noch etwas dezentere tuning.


 
Ich persönlich würde mir kein Auto bestellen wenn ich es erst mit der Blechscherre und eBay-Plastik-Firlefanz bearbeiten muss damit es mir gefällt.
Natürlich kann jeder mit seinem Zeug machen was er will, nur sollte man nicht davon ausgehen das andere sowas schön finden.


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> ich würde mein Auto zwar auch nicht so umbauen, aber  abgesehen davon finde ich, dass beim bösen Blick die Scheinwerfer zu  weit verschwinden.


 
Nee das passt, der böse Blick kommt nicht ins Lichtfeld auch wenn es so aussieht. Sonst hätte ich es nicht gemacht 



moe schrieb:


> Lass ihn so, das sieht gut aus. Sonst stellst du dich freiwillig in das NFS Klischee.


 
NFS&TFTF Klischee stört mich im Grunde nicht wirklich, da wird man  sowieso rein steckt wenn man kein Serienauto fährt. Aber die Leute  können mich reinstecken wo sie wollen  



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alle Proll-Modifikationen sehen an allen Fahrzeugen eher peinlich aus, auch wenn es die Dorfjugend ggfs. anders sieht.



Wie gut das mich die Meinung der Dorfjugend nicht so interessiert. Das einzige wirklich peinliche (in meinen Augen) sind meine M3 Spiegel... 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir kein Auto bestellen wenn ich es erst mit der Blechscherre und eBay-Plastik-Firlefanz bearbeiten muss damit es mir gefällt.
> Natürlich kann jeder mit seinem Zeug machen was er will, nur sollte man nicht davon ausgehen das andere sowas schön finden.



Abgesehen davon das es mir recht egal ist wie andere Leute es finden, da es mir gefallen muss und niemandem sonst habe ich kein eBay-Plastik-Firefanz und muss mich damit nicht angesprochen fühlen. Kann halt nicht jeder auf den Einheitsbrei der deutschen Autohersteller stehen...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. Dezember 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei Peugeot FINGER WEG vom 1.6 Liter Sauger mit 109/110PS!
> Der klingt zwar technisch ganz gut, SÄUFT aber.
> Meine Mum hat den in ihrem 1007 RC Line drin.
> Pforzheim - Stuttgart und zurück über die AB und der Tank ist (trotz voll beim losfahren) mehr als halb leer


 
Da muss was kaputt sein, am Motor. Sonst entspricht das einem Verbrauch von ca. 50l/100km. Das kann ein intakter 1.6 nicht saufen.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2011)

@SPRITus
Muss auch dazu sagen, dass der Tank beim 1007er nicht so groß ist.
Trotzdem ist der 1.6 Sauger ziemlich durstig (vor allem im 1007er)
Übersicht: Peugeot - 1007 - Spritmonitor.de

Im 206er CC soll er (laut Aussage unserer Werkstatt / Autohaus) auch ziemlich durstig sein


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. Dezember 2011)

Es passen 40l rein, wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, die Strecke beträgt 50-60km. Wenn über halben Tank drauf geht... . Da würde ich .


----------



## ich558 (6. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir kein Auto bestellen wenn ich es erst mit der Blechscherre und eBay-Plastik-Firlefanz bearbeiten muss damit es mir gefällt.
> Natürlich kann jeder mit seinem Zeug machen was er will, nur sollte man nicht davon ausgehen das andere sowas schön finden.


 
Das hast du jetzt falsch verstanden (und ich bisschen blöd ausgedrück) aber mir gefällt nur das Tuning von namhaften Firmen wie ebene die genannten. Das wirkt teilweise elgenater und nicht so aufdringlich und passt auch ziemlich gut zum jeweiligen Auto. Solche Flammen aufkleber ooder der gleichen sind für mich auch absolute No Gos. Es gibt natürlich auch eiige schöne Optiktunings von Amateuren aber wie du schon sagstes oft sind diese auch deutlich übertrieben.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Dezember 2011)

Mein Onkel der KFZ Mechaniker ist hat auch gemeint das der CC keine gute Wahl wäre. 
Am Montag werden wir uns zwei 206 hier in der Region anschauen  

Gibt es eigentlich bestimmte Dinge die man beim 206er unbedingt Kontrollieren  sollte ? Schließlich hat fast jedes Fahrzeug im Laufe der Zeit seine Macken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie gut das mich die Meinung der Dorfjugend nicht so interessiert. Das einzige wirklich peinliche (in meinen Augen) sind meine M3 Spiegel...



Erstaunlich das dich deren Meinung nicht interessiert wo ihr doch vom Styling so dicht beisamen seid.
 Was die "M3"-Spiegel angeht, da habe ich nur Unverständniss für übrig. Wenn ich ein Auto möchte was wie ein BMW M3 aussieht, dann kaufe ich einen BMW M3 und gut ist es. Alles andere ist nach meiner Meinung indiskutabel und *wirkt so* als wollte man eigentlich was anderes aber es klappt von der Geldbörse her nicht.



Riverna schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das es mir recht egal ist wie andere Leute es finden, da es mir gefallen muss und niemandem sonst



Das ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Einstellung (auch wenn es mir schwer fällt es zu glauben).



Riverna schrieb:


> habe ich kein eBay-Plastik-Firefanz und muss mich damit nicht angesprochen fühlen.



Eigentlich nicht aber da doch, würde ich mal drüber nachdenken....



Riverna schrieb:


> Kann halt nicht jeder auf den Einheitsbrei der deutschen Autohersteller stehen...


 
Das verstehe ich aber es deckt sich exakt zu 0% mit deinem handeln. Du schraubst an ein Auto was nur ein paar 1000 mal in Deutschland rumfährt Spiegel und Lampen von Autos die es -bezogen auf die Lampen- zu Millionen gibt. Das sieht aus wie "aufwerten" gewollt, "abwerten" bekommen.

Ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung. 
Wobei, wenn ich das noch anmerken darf, die Bastelszene lustigerweise im Rahmen der "individualisierung", mehr oder weniger alle das Gleiche machen. Seien es schwarze Felgen, "böser" Blick, Angel Eyes, etc... .
Da bevorzuge ich persönlich "Einheitsbrei" welcher tw. von den besten Designern ihrer Zunft gestaltet und durchdacht wurden. Was im Idealfall dazu führt das die gesamte Linie eines Fahrzeugs wie aus einem Guß wirkt und eben nicht wie, eBay sei Dank, mit Plastik geschmückt.


----------



## moe (6. Dezember 2011)

@Tayfun: 
Die Zylinderkopfdichtung will gerne mal neu gemacht werden. Das hat meiner auch schon hinter sich. 
Also unbedingt schauen, ob irgendwo relativ mittig (von der Höhe aus gesehen) am Motorblock Öl zu sehen ist.
Und sonst das übliche wie Auspuff, Bremsen (zumindest die Scheibenbremsen vorne), Stoßdämpfer (einfach mal aufs Auto lehnen und wieder loslassen), Rost unterm Auto, ob er unterm Motor feucht ist (ist Öl zu sehen?) usw.
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir auch mal ein paar Meter mit dem Auto zu fahren, mit der Schaltung kommt nicht jeder klar. Die ist n bisschen hakelig.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie gut das mich die Meinung der Dorfjugend nicht so interessiert. Das einzige wirklich peinliche (in meinen Augen) sind meine M3 Spiegel...


Mich würden jetzt die nachgemachten Angel-Eyes mehr stören als die Spiegel. 

Aber jeder so wie er mag. Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht, Erkennungsmerkmale von anderen Marken nachzumachen. Bei älteren BMWs oder bei Minis lasse ich es mir noch eingehen, wenn jemand da die Ringe nachrüstet, aber bei ganz anderen Marken find ichs blöd. 

Leider ist es halt so, dass viele Marken da total unkreativ sind, was Lichtdesign und Tagfahrlicht angeht. Audi und BMW haben schon immer die elegantesten Leuchten.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Dezember 2011)

@Tayfun: während der Fahrt Lenkrad loslassen und bremsen (natürlich nciht grad bei 120 km/h )  wenns das Lenkrad verzieht ist schlecht 

@ITpassion und Adrenalize: Was habt ihr denn so gegen die Spiegel?

Sind meiner Meinung nach keine Erkennungszeichen anderer Marken, er hätte genauso gut nen anderen Custom Spiegel dranmachen können


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Einstellung (auch wenn es mir schwer fällt es zu glauben).[/URL]
> 
> Wenn mir andere Meinungen wichtig wären, würde ich keinen alten Nissan fahren sondern irgend einen VW oder Audi der bei der Mehrheit der Menschen besser ankommen würde.
> 
> ...


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Dezember 2011)

Weniger ist mehr, das ist meine meinung zu optiktuning 
Am besten alles original, aber sauber und gepflegt! Und dann ordentlich leistung und wenig gewicht, dann passts  Denn schlussendlich entscheidet auf der strasse leistung und keine rallystreifen


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2011)

Mit 190PS - 210PS und 1100kg bin ich nun nicht unbedingt ein Verkehrshinderniss  Vorallem wenn ich Understatement will fahre ich mein Alltagsauto, dass sieht aus wie 75PS und hat mal eben 100PS mehr als man denkt.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Dezember 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Weniger ist mehr, das ist meine meinung zu optiktuning
> Am besten alles original, aber sauber und gepflegt! Und dann ordentlich leistung und wenig gewicht, dann passts  Denn schlussendlich entscheidet auf der strasse leistung und keine rallystreifen


 
Und auf ner Motor Show zählt eben Optik
kann man so oder so sehen, je nach dem was für ein Ziel man verfolgt


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2011)

Jeder hat da einen anderen Geschmack, zum Glück


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Um nochmal etwas Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, so könnte es aussehen. Front ist natürlich jetzt einfach nur bissi bei lackiert damit ich nicht Photoshop benutzen muss (welches ich eh nicht richtig bedienen kann). Frontansatz ist wie man unschwer erkennt nur dran gehangen und nicht verschraubt, darum die Spaltmaße



Nimm's mir bitte nicht für übel aber das sieht nach allem aus, nur nicht schön.
Wenn es ohnehin nur eine Hand voll von diesen Fahrzeugen gibt, dann erhalte den Originalzustand, alles andere wirkt eher peinlich. Sprich mit jedem neuen Teil wird der Wagen hässlicher und wertloser. Insofern würde ich meine Zeit und mein Geld lieber in den Erhalt des Fahrzeugs investieren als in dieses (böse ausgedrückt) "Bauerntuning".

Was das Kaufen für Andere angeht, da ist man mit Audi eher schlecht beraten, da mir jeder sagt was man für soviel Geld alles kaufen kann was vermeintlich besser ist. Aber ich kaufe tatsächlich für mich, insofern bin ich froh das es Hersteller gibt welche ein breites Spektrum an Ausstattungen und Individualisierungen anbieten, so daß am Ende ein Fahrzeug aus einem Guß und keine ewige Baustelle rauskommt.


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2011)

Es ist deine Meinung, wieso sollte ich das dir übel nehmen?


----------



## 1821984 (6. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es ohnehin nur eine Hand voll von diesen Fahrzeugen gibt, dann erhalte den Originalzustand, alles andere wirkt eher peinlich.



Ich denke auch, dass man sich bei seltenen Autos (ob nun schön oder nicht) eher damit beschäftigen sollte, dass Auto in einem schönen gepflegten Zustand zu halten und technisch auf Vordermann zu sein.

Eine dezente Tieferlegung mit schönen Alufelgen (keine ATU-Felgen) kann man da je nach Auto auch mit verbinden aber alles andere ist zuviel des guten. Wobei ich echt sagen muss, dass ich mir bei diesen Nissan jetzt nicht unbedingt den Kopf verdrehe. Aber das wieder Geschmackssache.

Die Zeiten des großen Spoilertunings und möglichst Auffällig sein, sind schon lange vorbei. Auch bei unserer Dorfjugend gibts das nicht mehr. Da schaffen die sich eher nen älteren BMW540 an und Prollen damit rum


----------



## JC88 (7. Dezember 2011)

Der IT haut hier wieder einen Klopper nach dem anderen raus...ich finds erschreckend wie engstirnig manche Menschen durchs leben ziehen


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Der IT haut hier wieder einen Klopper nach dem anderen raus...ich finds erschreckend wie engstirnig manche Menschen durchs leben ziehen


 
Das ist schon engstirnig seine eigene Meinung zu haben  .
Ich behaupte ja nie das meine Meinung allgemeingültig ist, ist eben nur *meine *Meinung.


----------



## JC88 (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Ton macht die Musik würde ich sagen. Wenn ich schon sowas höre wie "Bauerntuning", "Dorfjugend" usw


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik würde ich sagen. Wenn ich schon sowas höre wie "Bauerntuning", "Dorfjugend" usw


 
Wenn ich schon sowas sehe wie "M3"-Spiegel, Angel Eyes, böser Blick dann fällt mir dazu leider nichts anderes ein.
Ich könnte also wenn nach der Meinung expliziet gefragt wird entweder lügen oder meine Meinung artikulieren. Da mir lügen nicht so liegt, klingt es dann eben für die Freunde des Autos verbasteln nicht mehr so sympathisch. Wird aber keinen Hobbybastler wundern. Man weiß ja schliesslich was man da veranstaltet.


----------



## Riverna (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn mir Sachen nicht gefallen dann versuche ich dies mit Niveau und Anstand dem gegenüber zu vermitteln, "Bauerntuning", "Verbasteln" und weitere Abwertende Bemerkungen würde ich mir verkneifen. Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meiner guten Erziehung und meinem sehr guten Elternhaus das ich so reagieren würde, kann man halt nicht von jedem erwarten. JC88 hat da schon recht das der Ton die Musik macht... Nichts destotrotz es ist deine Meinung, diese darfst du gerne haben. Wie ich gestern irgendwann schonmal sagte, es ist mein Auto und darum ist es mir herzlich egal ob er anderen gefällt oder nicht. Trotzdem würde ich persönlich auf ein Auto nicht so reagieren, man muss immer im Hinterkopf behalten was für ein Geld und vorallem wieviel Liebe und Zeit in sowas steckt. Darum würde ich niemals so negativ drüber werten, Kritik hin und her.

Ich lass anderen Leuten gerne ihre Meinung, hab damit kein Problem. Jedoch finde ich es schon krass meinen Wagen "verbastelt" zu nennen... Der Wagen hat Serienmässige Spaltmaße, man erkennt immernoch ohne Probleme um was es sich handelt, alles was verbaut wurde hat Qualität und ist kein eBay Ramsch, kein GFK und so ein Gedöns... verbastelt wäre in meinen Augen sowas hier.


----------



## Falk (7. Dezember 2011)

Tuning ist glaube ich ein Thema, bei dem sich die Geister scheiden wie bei AMD vs. Nvidia - der eine mag, für den anderen ist es Kirmesbeleuchtung (mal geschaut, was es für einen Golf V für Nachrüst-TFL gibt?!). Am Ende muss es jeder selbst wissen und ggf. auch mit den Kommentaren leben.

Ich hab z.B. auch eine fest Vorstellung von "Bauerntuning", weil um die Zeit wo ich Führerschein gemacht habe (vor 10 Jahren) in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (als Lübecker fährt man doch mal rüber) recht viele Golf II/III dermaßen getunt herumfuhren. Zum Teil in grausamen Farben und mit unlackierten Kunststoffschürzen...die sind dann aber mit der Zeit ausgestorben (und das meine ich nicht im übertragenen Sinne, am Fahrwerk rumfummeln und dann über Alleen brettern war keine so gute Kombination).


----------



## Riverna (7. Dezember 2011)

Bei IT ist halt alles was nicht Serie oder von extrem teuren Tuningfirmen gemacht wurde automatisch Bauerntuning und Qualitativ minderwertig, ich kann damit leben wenn er sowas behauptet.  Den ich weiß das er damit komplett falsch liegt, Qualität kann man auch als "Hobbytuner" hinbekommen, dafür muss ich nicht ABT, Väth oder Barbus mit Nachnamen heißen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei IT ist halt alles was nicht Serie oder von extrem teuren Tuningfirmen gemacht wurde automatisch Bauerntuning und Qualitativ minderwertig, ich kann damit leben wenn er sowas behauptet.  Den ich weiß das er damit komplett falsch liegt, Qualität kann man auch als "Hobbytuner" hinbekommen, dafür muss ich nicht ABT, Väth oder Barbus mit Nachnamen heißen.


 
Mal abgesehen davon das man mit persönlichem Geschmack schlecht falsch liegen kann. Würde ich mein Auto auch von MTM oder Abt nicht verbasteln lassen.
Schau dir an wieviele Menschen an der Entwicklung eines Fahrzeugs beteiligt sind, dann vergleich mal wieviele Leute bei so einer Bastelbude arbeiten, da dürfte klar sein, dass nach unterschiedlichen Qualitätskrtierien gearbeitet wird.

Von den geschmacklosen Selbstkreationen mal ganz abgesehen, da werden Applikationen von unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen auf ein "Frankenstein"-Mobil geklatscht. Und dann wird gehofft das alle das toll finden. Sorry, da muss ich passen. 

Wenn du Qualität auf Herstellerniveau erreichen wollen würdest, dann müsstest du auch ebenso intensiv erproben. Da das im privaten Rahmen kaum möglich ist. Bleibt für mich jede Bastelbude eben eine Bastelbude. Und dafür habe ich nur ehrliche Verachtung und kein gelogenes Lächeln übrig. Sorry.


----------



## der_yappi (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja, da übertreibst du ein wenig IT.
Abt als Bastelbude zu bezeichnen (oder lese ich das falsch heraus) ist schon arg am Ziel vorbei.
Abt Sportsline
Das sie sehr erfolgreich in der DTM sind kann man wohl schlecht bestreiten.

Und nach dieser Logik müsste auch Alpina eine Bastelbude sein, oder AMG als sie noch nicht von Mercedes / Daimler einverleibt waren.


----------



## Riverna (7. Dezember 2011)

Alleine schon das du ABT und Co als Bastelbuden bezeichnest, deklasiert dich in dieser Hinsicht als Diskussionspartner vollends. Du hast etwas gegen getunte Autos, es sei dir verziehen. Auch wenn ich persönlich es ziemlich Niveaulos finde andere Autos als Bastelbude zu bezeichnen... aber das muss jeder sehen wie er will. Wie gesagt meine gute Erziehung würde mir verbieten, so schlecht über irgendwas zu reden auch wenn mir das Ergebniss vielleicht nicht zusagt. 

PS: Die Definition von Bastelbude ist im übrigen ein Fahrzeug das vom Gesamtkonzept nicht zusammen passt, wo die Arbeiten schlecht ausgeführt sind und es total am Ziel vorbei ist. Trifft nicht auf mich zu und auf Firmen wie MTM, ABT und Co erst recht nicht. Damit bin ich aus der Diskussion mit dir raus, den du hast dich mit deinem Statment zu ABT in meinen Augen total lächerlich gemacht, wir kämen also was das angeht nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner (was wir beide wohl auch gar nicht wollen).


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Naja, da übertreibst du ein wenig IT.
> Abt als Bastelbude zu bezeichnen (oder lese ich das falsch heraus) ist schon arg am Ziel vorbei.
> Abt Sportsline
> Das sie sehr erfolgreich in der DTM sind kann man wohl schlecht bestreiten.
> ...


 
Wer glaubt das der Motorsport was mit der Serienfertigung zu tun hat, der fällt auch einen 80 Jahre alten Werbespruch rein, der lautet: "Win on sunday, sell on monday". Hat nur mit dem Endprodukt leider wenig zu tun.

Ändert aber nichts an der Faktenlage. Die größten deutschen (und internationalen) Hersteller investieren jährlich 10 stellige Beträge (nochmal zum Verständniss: Milliardenbeträge pro Jahr) in Forschung und Entwicklung. Da kann kein Tuner mithalten.

AMG ist durch die 100%ige Kontrolle durch MB auf Hersteller Niveau, bei Alpina sehe ich es eher zwiespältig.

Der unterste Level an Qualität entsteht in der heimischen Garage, da ist man schon froh wenn die Teile wenigstens optisch (Spaltmasse) halbwegs zusammenpassen. Wie sich aber eine Frontschürze bei VMax oder im Schadensfall verhällt ist doch vollkommen Latte.



Riverna schrieb:


> Alleine schon das du ABT und Co als Bastelbuden  bezeichnest, deklasiert dich in dieser Hinsicht als Diskussionspartner  vollends. Du hast etwas gegen getunte Autos, es sei dir verziehen. Auch  wenn ich persönlich es ziemlich Niveaulos finde andere Autos als  Bastelbude zu bezeichnen... aber das muss jeder sehen wie er will. Wie  gesagt meine gute Erziehung würde mir verbieten, so schlecht über  irgendwas zu reden auch wenn mir das Ergebniss vielleicht nicht zusagt.



Ein Kollege von mir hatte langjährig mit Abt zu tun. Besitzt selbst 2  Fahrzeuge "von" Abt. Sagen wir es mal so, ich würde so einen Zustand  nicht für Geld kaufen.



Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Die Definition von Bastelbude ist im übrigen *ein Fahrzeug das vom Gesamtkonzept nicht zusammen passt*,  wo die Arbeiten schlecht ausgeführt sind und es total am Ziel vorbei  ist. Trifft nicht auf mich zu und auf Firmen wie MTM, ABT und Co erst  recht nicht. Damit bin ich aus der Diskussion mit dir raus, den du hast  dich mit deinem Statment zu ABT in meinen Augen total lächerlich  gemacht, wir kämen also was das angeht nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner  (was wir beide wohl auch gar nicht wollen).


 
Also sozusagen ein Nissan mit nachgemachten BMW Spiegeln und Scheinwerfern und viel Plastik alá Fast'n'Furious?
Du machst dich lächerlich wenn du über Dinge schreibst von denen du selbst keine Ahnung oder Erfahrung hast.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Dezember 2011)

Och Leute, begreift ihr es denn nicht? 
Ignoriert ihn doch einfach mal. Oder geht wenigstens nicht immer gleich von 0 auf 180. Kann doch nicht sein, dass hier alle 2 Wochen IT wieder in irgendeiner Diskussion mit mehreren anderen Usern ist.. chillt doch einfach mal, und lasst ihn halt seine Meinung verbreiten. 

Nicht persönlich nehmen, IT, ist bloß ein Fakt. Und nicht allein deine Schuld, die anderen springen ja immer auf den Zug mit auf.. was für ein Kindergarten hier.


----------



## Falk (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube man kann sagen, das Riverna und IT-Passion grundlegend unterschiedliche Ansichten haben, was schöne Autos angeht. Der eine investiert seine Zeit im Schrauben, der andere bestellt es direkt so, wie er es gerne hätte. Hat sicherlich beides seinen Reiz (ein bisschen schrauben würde mich wohl auch reizen, aber ich habe schlicht nicht die Möglichkeiten: weder die Erfahrung noch Zugriff auf eine Werkstatt - da beschränkt man sich auf Luftfilter-Reinigung, Zündkabelwechsel oder mal neue Zündkerzen).

Auf jeden Fall muss man beide Ansätze respektieren - darüber gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu Diskutieren. Whooosa ist mir jetzt zuvorgekommen (tippe einfach zu langsam )


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Whooosa ist mir jetzt zuvorgekommen (tippe einfach zu langsam )


 
Hehehe. 
Schreit nach einem neuen Benutzertitel, oder? "Der Falk-Bezwinger".. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich nehmen, IT, ist bloß ein Fakt. Und nicht allein deine Schuld, die anderen springen ja immer auf den Zug mit auf.. was für ein Kindergarten hier.


 
Ich nehm hier gar nichts persönlich. Und ich finde auch deine Meinung OK.
Aber das ist auch das Problem. Vielleicht sollte man eine Meinung auch einfach mal stehen lassen und nicht ewig versuchen sie ins Gegenteil zu verkehren.
Wie gesagt, jeder darf und soll mit seinem Zeug machen was er will, nur die Erwartungshaltung das jeder das Gleiche toll findet ist ein wenig am Ziel vorbei.

Im übrigen bin ich an nichts "Schuld". Das ist doch ein Diskussionsforum, wenn man nicht diskutieren soll, wäre die ganze Plattform ja ad absurdum geführt  .


----------



## >ExX< (7. Dezember 2011)

@IT: Die Bastelbuden ala ABT,MTM und co. bieten doch sehr gute Qualität, sonst würde es die heutzutage nicht mehr geben 

Dass AMG unbedingt besser ist als die anderen würde ich nciht sagen, die setzen vllt. etwas mehr an Understatement.

Viel Geld bedeutet nicht gleich gutes Produkt.

Früher hat AMD den Athlon rausgebracht, und hat als kleine Firma Intel geschlagen.  nur mal als Bsp.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @IT: Die Bastelbuden ala ABT,MTM und co. bieten doch sehr gute Qualität, sonst würde es die heutzutage nicht mehr geben



Qualität setzt sich durch, hat leider mehr mit Wunsch als mit Wirklichkeit zu tun. Wenn ich mal an den MTM BiMoto erinnern darf, welcher seine Leistung nur bringt mit ner Ladung Trockeneis vor dem Kühler  .



>ExX< schrieb:


> Dass AMG unbedingt besser ist als die anderen würde ich nciht sagen, die setzen vllt. etwas mehr an Understatement.



Ich persönlich sehe AMG vor den Tunern/ Bastlern und auf Augenhöhe mit den anderen Werkstunern, wie die M GmbH, Quattro GmbH, .... .
Wobei man unter dem Namen AMG derzeit kein Fahrzeug kaufen kann für das ich mein Portmonai öffnen würde. Ist halt wie so oft Geschmackssache.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Viel Geld bedeutet nicht gleich gutes Produkt.
> 
> Früher hat AMD den Athlon rausgebracht, und hat als kleine Firma Intel geschlagen.  nur mal als Bsp.



Viel Geld bedeutet tatsächlich nicht automatisch das das Produkt gut ist, wenig Geld hingegen bedeutet, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es schlecht werden könnte.

AMD im Rahmen einer pro/ contra Tuningdiskussion sehe ich jetzt nicht als beste Metapher, da AMD ja schon lange keine veränderten Intel CPUs mehr verkauft. Nur am Rande erwähnt sollte vielleicht noch sein das AMD seine besten Zeiten während einer Tiefphase von Intel hatte. Ohne jetzt den Erfolg von AMD über die Maßen schmälern zu wollen.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Qualität setzt sich durch, hat leider mehr mit Wunsch als mit Wirklichkeit zu tun. Wenn ich mal an den MTM BiMoto erinnern darf, welcher seine Leistung nur bringt mit ner Ladung Trockeneis vor dem Kühler  .


 
Ja ok, das war aber auch eher nen Rennwagen als nen normales Straßenauto 
Königegg CCX erreicht seine Leistung auch nur durch Ethanol


----------



## Lolm@n (7. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja ok, das war aber auch eher nen Rennwagen als nen normales Straßenauto
> Königegg CCX erreicht seine Leistung auch nur durch Ethanol


 
trockeneis und ethanol ist aber ein unterschied


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Qualität setzt sich durch, hat leider mehr mit Wunsch als mit Wirklichkeit zu tun. Wenn ich mal an den MTM BiMoto erinnern darf, welcher seine Leistung nur bringt mit ner Ladung Trockeneis vor dem Kühler  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite bei der AMAG in der Schweiz als Mechatroniker(Grösster Audi, Skoda, Porsche, Seat, VW Händler in der CH)

ABT ist eine Abteilung von uns, auch da arbeiten normale Menschen. Klar ist das Private Hobbytuner (die genau die gleiche Ausbildung haben) günstiger sind. Nur haben sie halt keinen ABT Kleber.

Die Qualität wird die gleiche sein, wobei ein Hobbytuner aus leidenschaft etwas macht, und in der Firma ein gewisser Zeitdruck da ist. Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen wer sich mehr Zeit und Mühe gibt. Soviel dazu.

Auch im Werk etc. arbeiten normale Menschen, das sind keine Supercomputer oder studierte Motorenspezialisten


----------



## Lolm@n (8. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ok habe ich dann wohl wirklich falsch verstanden, dachte das "würde ich mir nicht kaufen" bezog sich darauf das er optisch dich nicht anspricht. Wäre ansich auch kein Problem, den wirklich viel Ähnlichkeit hat ein Evo und mein NX nun wirklich nicht  Ich hab auch öfters Hemden an, aber meine normale Freizeit Kleidung ist dann eher locker... also keine Jogginhose und Puma Pulli  Aber ich weiß schon was du meinst, wenn damit ein Bankangestellter oder Optiker rumfährt würde das wahrscheinlich komisch aussehen.
> 
> Eine Freundin von mir hat sich letzte Woche einen Evo 9 mit Motorschaden gekauft und baut diesen jetzt über die nächsten Monate auf.


 
Mein Favorit ist der 8er oder auch der 9er Evo ich finde das die schönsten beiden 
und das mit dem Outfit naja ich war schon in der Schule immer der der elegant rumlief (natürlich nicht gerade im Anzug aber im Hemd und Jeans) das hab ich wohl auch von den Eltern  mein bekannteskreis musste darum auch lachen als ich erzählte das ich auf evo suche bin xD 
Es stand lang auch ein Alfa 159 3.2 V6 zur Debatte aber die 1.8 Tonnen wollte ich dann doch nicht. 

Der Evo wurde hoffentlich absichtlich mit Motorschaden gekauft?


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Der Evo wurde hoffentlich absichtlich mit Motorschaden gekauft?


 
Ja beabsichtlicht, hat erst gut 30.000 Kilometer runter. Trotzdem läuft der Motor nur noch auf 2 Zylinder


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2011)

Zur Info. Die letzte 30 Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet.

Wenn hier weiterhin persönliche Angriffe geäußert oder Diskussionen auf dem Weg dahin geführt werden gibt es entsprechend Strafpunkte + Zwangspause.

@Riverna und ITpassion-de

Ihr beide klärt eure Differenzen ab sofort sachlich und respektvoll per PN, nicht hier im Thread, ansonsten gibt es auch dafür Zwangsverweise.

*B2T*


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2011)

Welche sind die aktuell besten Birnen für Scheinwerfer (H4)? Von den Osram Nightbreaker halte ich nicht viel, die hielten bei mir jetzt genau 2 1/2 Monate. Aber in meinen Golfscheinwerfern als H7 halten sie schon fast 2 Jahre... gut bei der Fahrleistung wohl auch keine große Kunst. Aber trotzdem will ich mal andere probieren, welche Vorschläge habt ihr da?


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Welche sind die aktuell besten Birnen für Scheinwerfer (H4)? Von den Osram Nightbreaker halte ich nicht viel, die hielten bei mir jetzt genau 2 1/2 Monate. Aber in meinen Golfscheinwerfern als H7 halten sie schon fast 2 Jahre... gut bei der Fahrleistung wohl auch keine große Kunst.


 
Das gibts doch nicht - bist du denn dauernd mit Fernlicht gefahren? 

Normalerweise halten die 700h +/- 150h


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2011)

Nein ich hab immer nur mein normales Abblendlicht an, von den 700h bin ich aber sehr sehr weit entfernt  Ist übrigends schon das zweite paar was als H4 so schnell bei mir kaputt ging.


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach bald Führerschein  Weiß einer wieviel Kohlen da auf mich zukommen? Mit meinen gesparten 2400€ sollte ich locker hinkommen oder?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2011)

Das ist leider sehr Stadtabhängig und dort wiederum von der gewählten Fahrschule(und natürlich davon wie viele Stunden du brauchst). Zwischen ca. 800€ und 2000€ ist fast alles möglich.


----------



## Elzoco (8. Dezember 2011)

ca 1500€ hat meiner gekostet. (August letztes Jahr)


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hmm wohn im Pott, hier gibts wohl nen übelst-dübelst Konkurrenzkampf zwischen den Fahrschulen, von daher werden die Stunden wohl recht günstig sein.
Also nen Smart mit ASG fahren kann ich schonmal


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2011)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich mach bald Führerschein  Weiß einer wieviel Kohlen da auf mich zukommen? Mit meinen gesparten 2400€ sollte ich locker hinkommen oder?


 

Kommt ganz auf die Fahrschule und deine Region an. Mich hat mein Führerschein 1800Euro (2003) gekostet, dabei hatte ich nur 1 Fahrstunde mehr als vorgeschrieben. Meine Freundin und mein Kumpel haben jeweils 1400Euro bezahl, obwohl sie unterschiedlich viele Fahrstunden hatten. Aber mit 2000Euro kommt man in der Regel immer aus, selbst wenn man zwei oder drei Fahrstunden dran hängen muss/will.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2011)

Genau - grob 1500 solltest du einplanen. 
Am besten vorher auch mal sonntags mit Mama/Papa auf einen Supermarkt-Parkplatz, und anfahren/schalten/(rückwärts) einparken üben - dann kannst du es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit noch drücken.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem zukünftigen Auto nebenher(natürlich nicht auf der Straße) zu üben ist so oder so nicht verkehrt.
In den meisten Fahrschulen lernt man nämlich Diesel-Golf fahren was einen noch lange nicht befähigt z.B. einen kurzhubigen Benziner mit laufendem Motor bis ans Ziel zu bringen.


----------



## ich558 (8. Dezember 2011)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich mach bald Führerschein  Weiß einer wieviel Kohlen da auf mich zukommen? Mit meinen gesparten 2400€ sollte ich locker hinkommen oder?


 
Ich wohne in keiner Stadt daher war er wohl etwas günstiger als in der Stadt aber meiner hat ca 1200€ gekostet Motorrad 1 Jahr später ca 1000€ (dummer Winter ist dazwischen gekommen ansonsten wäre er min 200 günstiger gewesen) Kommt halt drauf an wie man zu Fahrzeugen steht. Einer aus meiner Klasse ist seit fast 1 Jahr dabei ihn zu machen fällt jedoch andauert durch nicht weil er dumm ist sondern einfach kein Talent besitzt ein Fahrzeug zu führen. Geschätzt ist er momentan bei ca 3000€


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit dem zukünftigen Auto nebenher(natürlich nicht auf der Straße) zu üben ist so oder so nicht verkehrt.
> In den meisten Fahrschulen lernt man nämlich Diesel-Golf fahren was einen noch lange nicht befähigt z.B. einen kurzhubigen Benziner mit laufendem Motor bis ans Ziel zu bringen.


 
der Smart besitzt ein Automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe. ausserdem kann ich aus erfahrung sagen, wenn man nur noch dieses kleine auto fährt hat man mit einmal angst ein großes (T5) zu fahren. ich kenn das von meiner Mutter nur zu gut...

Also nimm lieber Papi auto und ihn und fahrt an einem Sonntag mal ins Industriegelände zum üben


----------



## >ExX< (8. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> trockeneis und ethanol ist aber ein unterschied


 
Ne echt? Ich dachte das kommt beides in den Tank.................

Dir ist klar dass das beides Hilfmittel sind um die Leistung zu erreichen?
DAS wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## roadgecko (8. Dezember 2011)

Der größte Unterschied sollte in der Handhabung und Haltbarkeit bestehen. Das Ethanol tankst du und gut. Trockeneis ist das ein wenig sagen wir mal "vergänglicher", das ist nicht ewig kalt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit dem zukünftigen Auto nebenher(natürlich nicht auf der Straße) zu üben ist so oder so nicht verkehrt.
> In den meisten Fahrschulen lernt man nämlich Diesel-Golf fahren was einen noch lange nicht befähigt z.B. einen kurzhubigen Benziner mit laufendem Motor bis ans Ziel zu bringen.


 naja, ich finde das nich so toll, mal davon abgesehen dass wenn du dabei erwischt wirst wie du auf einem öff. parkplatz ohne FS rumfährst, gleich mal n riesen batzen ärger am hals hast, und für die nächsten monate vermutlich eh keinen FS machen kannst.

Und das mit dem benziner ist mMn auch völliger schwachsinn. Ich lernte auch in nem diesel, fahre jetzt einen 1.1liter benziner und habe auch keine probleme gehabt. Die heutigen autos sind eh kinderliecht zu fahren, da finde ich diese aussage recht unpassend  Als normaler autofahrer wird man in seinem leben eh noch viele unterschiedliche kärren fahren, da kommt es auf die eine stunde mit papas benziner auch nicht an....


----------



## Zoon (8. Dezember 2011)

Zum Trockeneis: Das dient nicht als Treibstoff sondern das hat man beim MTM Bimoto (bzw. wer die alten Exvitermini Clips noch kennt) vor die Ladeluftkühler gepackt damit diese halt noch besser die Ladeluft kühlen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Dezember 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und das mit dem benziner ist mMn auch völliger schwachsinn. Ich lernte auch in nem diesel, fahre jetzt einen 1.1liter benziner und habe auch keine probleme gehabt. Die heutigen autos sind eh kinderliecht zu fahren, da finde ich diese aussage recht unpassend  Als normaler autofahrer wird man in seinem leben eh noch viele unterschiedliche kärren fahren, da kommt es auf die eine stunde mit papas benziner auch nicht an....


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Wobei ich damals auf einem BMW 318i (E36) gelernt habe. Und Abwürgen war jetzt eher kein Problem.


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ne echt? Ich dachte das kommt beides in den Tank.................
> 
> Dir ist klar dass das beides Hilfmittel sind um die Leistung zu erreichen?
> DAS wollte ich damit sagen


 


Ich wollte damit mehr sagen das Ethanol eher "Altagstauglich" ist. Rein in den Tank und fertig. Bei Trockeneis wüssete ich nicht wie viel wo hin und was passieren kann. Sprich Ethanol ist eine einfacher zu handhabenes Hilfsmittel!

@roadgecko du sagst es 



@Riverna

Was empfiehlst du, wie viel KM darf ein Evo haben? ich habe jetzt einige im bereich 80-120k km angeschaut aber ich weiss wirklich nicht ob die noch nehmen soll, falls es nicht anders geht nehme ich natürlich auch einer der bei 50k km ist aber halt 5-10k € teurer 

MfG


----------



## Falk (9. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema Führerschein und vorher fahren: es gibt meist auch Verkehrsübungsplätze, wo man sich auch gleich daran gewöhnen kann, dass andere Leute mit null Ahnung umherfahren


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> @Riverna
> 
> Was empfiehlst du, wie viel KM darf ein Evo haben? ich habe jetzt einige im bereich 80-120k km angeschaut aber ich weiss wirklich nicht ob die noch nehmen soll, falls es nicht anders geht nehme ich natürlich auch einer der bei 50k km ist aber halt 5-10k € teurer
> 
> MfG



Ich kenne mich mit Evos nicht wirklich aus, aber japanische Motoren sind im Grunde Dauerläufer, da sind 80 - 120k kein Problem. Mehr als 200k würde ich aber nicht nehmen, sie schaffen zwar noch mehr aber das Preisleistungsverhältniss stimmt dann oft nicht mehr.


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit Evos nicht wirklich aus, aber japanische Motoren sind im Grunde Dauerläufer, da sind 80 - 120k kein Problem. Mehr als 200k würde ich aber nicht nehmen, sie schaffen zwar noch mehr aber das Preisleistungsverhältniss stimmt dann oft nicht mehr.


 
Das ist klar, über 120k gehe ich sicher nicht! Der vorteiler solcher autos wäre einfach das mehr Geld für Mods vorhanden wäre als wenn die Basis schon teurer ist aber ich lass mir das noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen. (z.B. MITSUBISHI Lancer Evo VIII Inv(Comf) kaufen auf auto.ricardo.ch (Bis: 20.12.2011 10:43)) 30-35k CHF sind so das Max. Budget das rum ist. was etwa 25-30k € entspricht. gerne würde ich einige Mods von anfang an rein tun und reserve für reparaturen haben (stichwort AYC Pumpe)


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2011)

Oder du machst es die die Freundin von mir uns holst dir einen mit Motorschaden, angeblich hat sie nämlich nur (jetzt halt dich fest) 500Euro bezahlt. Kann ich mir zwar irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, auch wenn der Vorbesitzer ein reicher Schnössel war... muss mir die Karre heute Abend mal anschauen wenn ich dazu komme. 

Achso hab für meine Prollige Bauernkiste eine 2.5" Edelstahlauspuffanlage ab Kat fertigen lassen bzw sie wird gerade gefertigt. Damit werde ich die 200PS Marke durchberechen können...  Wobei ich im moment mit einem Skyline R33 liebäugle... aber was will ich mit 3 Autos?


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Zum Thema Führerschein und vorher fahren: es gibt meist auch Verkehrsübungsplätze, wo man sich auch gleich daran gewöhnen kann, dass andere Leute mit null Ahnung umherfahren


 
Liiiiike.  

Gestern wieder so einen Vollidioten gehabt, der meinte, über 2 Spuren quer rüber auf meine fahren zu müssen, ohne halt zu gucken ob da von hinten einer (ich) kommt..


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Oder du machst es die die Freundin von mir uns holst dir einen mit Motorschaden, angeblich hat sie nämlich nur (jetzt halt dich fest) 500Euro bezahlt. Kann ich mir zwar irgendwie beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, auch wenn der Vorbesitzer ein reicher Schnössel war... muss mir die Karre heute Abend mal anschauen wenn ich dazu komme.
> 
> Achso hab für meine Prollige Bauernkiste eine 2.5" Edelstahlauspuffanlage ab Kat fertigen lassen bzw sie wird gerade gefertigt. Damit werde ich die 200PS Marke durchberechen können...  Wobei ich im moment mit einem Skyline R33 liebäugle... aber was will ich mit 3 Autos?


 


wo findet man sowas am besten? ich hab noch selten einer mit Motorschaden gesehen 

Ich hab mal mit einem GT-T 34 geliebäugelt aber er ist halt kein GT-R und das stört mich zu fest


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2011)

Der R34 ist mir zu teuer und optisch sagt mir der R33 am meisten zu. Leider ist der halt auch schon ein paar Jährchen alt... 
Sie hat den über einen Bekannten bekommen, der sich nun (laut ihrer Aussage) einen Nissan R35 geholt hat, weil er kein Bock auf Reperaturen hat. Ob das so stimmt weiß ich nicht, bisher habe ich den Wagen auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt ich hätte auch "nur" der T34 ins Auge gefasst 

Falls du mal was siehst oder jemand kennst wäre cool wenn du bescheid sagst den im Netz sind Autos mit Motorschäden äusserst selten aber wenn der Preis stimmt würde ich auch mal die Hände schmutzig machen und selbst dran werkeln  aber natürlich nur wenn es finanziell interssant wird (mit ersatzmotor um die 20k)


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann sie heute Abend mal fragen, weil ich kenne mich in der Mitsubishi Szene nicht wirklich aus


----------



## >ExX< (9. Dezember 2011)

@Lolman: Also ich persönlich würde nen Evo oder Impreza nur neu kaufen.

auch wenn die Motoren robust sind, könnte ich nciht mit dem Gefühl leben, dass die meisten Evo´s getreten wurden 

Motor an und sofort Vollgas bis 6k 


Also muss ja nicht unbedingt so sein, aber könnte ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## fctriesel (9. Dezember 2011)

Mein Führerschein hat damals DM 800 gekostet.


----------



## watercooled (9. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Motor an und sofort Vollgas bis 6k



Das hat neulich einer bei uns mit seiner Celica gemacht. Bei 8 Grad Motor an und mit Vollgas am Begrenzer vom Parkplatz  Nach nichtmal 100m war der Motor aus 
Leider hab ich den Rest nichtmehr gesehen weil mein Bus kam


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> @Lolman: Also ich persönlich würde nen Evo oder Impreza nur neu kaufen.
> 
> auch wenn die Motoren robust sind, könnte ich nciht mit dem Gefühl leben, dass die meisten Evo´s getreten wurden
> 
> ...



na darum nehm ich auch keinen getunten damit schliesst du schon die meisten Kiidis aus den die haben ihre immer min. gemappt, und einer der in Betracht gezogenen ist aus dem evo forum und naja wenn mein menschenkentniss nicht beschissen ist hat er sic dran gehalten.

ausser ich finde einen mit motorschaden dann ist es eh kein problem da der ersatzmotor eh genau angeschaut werden kann 

ps und ich kenne leute die fahren ihre amg's im 100k bereich so oder auch normale alfas du kannst immer pech haben


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> der Smart besitzt ein Automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe. ausserdem kann ich aus erfahrung sagen, wenn man nur noch dieses kleine auto fährt hat man mit einmal angst ein großes (T5) zu fahren. ich kenn das von meiner Mutter nur zu gut...
> 
> Also nimm lieber Papi auto und ihn und fahrt an einem Sonntag mal ins Industriegelände zum üben


 
Das ist das Auto meines Vaters  Meine Mutter fährt ne E-Klasse, aber ich denke mal die werde ich nicht fahren dürfen


----------



## kühlprofi (9. Dezember 2011)

Gestern neue LED Rückleuchten montiert.. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alte Rückleuchten.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Dezember 2011)

der kleine muss ja monstermäßig drücken, kannste damit n 911er versägen? 
wie alles geschmackssache, die endrohre finde ich nicht ganz gut, aber halt bei dem auto n bisschen fragwürdig, haste n video indem man den sound hört?


----------



## kühlprofi (9. Dezember 2011)

Kann mal am WE versuchen ein Video zu machen  Auf jeden Fall hört es sich so an wie es auch aussieht 
180 PS auf ca 950kg noch und ein steifes tiefes Apex-Fahrwerk mach eine Menge Spass  (in meinem Alter)
Bei 7k riegelt er ab, im zweiten Gang schaff ich 120 km/h 
Scharfe Nockenwellen und ein leichteres Schwungrad sind meine Ziele im 2012 (mein Bruder ist Automechatroniker)


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Dezember 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Kann mal am WE versuchen ein Video zu machen  Auf jeden Fall hört es sich so an wie es auch aussieht
> 180 PS auf ca 950kg noch und ein steifes tiefes Apex-Fahrwerk mach eine Menge Spass  (in meinem Alter)
> Bei 7k riegelt er ab, im zweiten Gang schaff ich 120 km/h
> Scharfe Nockenwellen und ein leichteres Schwungrad sind meine Ziele im 2012 (mein Bruder ist Automechatroniker)


 
welcher ist e genau?
ich finde ihn cool aber mir gefällt der 3.0 V6 besser vorallem wegen der Front 
RENAULT Clio 3.0 Sport V6, Occasion, Benzin, 26'000 km,CHF 33'900 - AutoScout24

PS meine den V6 mit dem Facelift und dem neuen Lufteinlass vorne


----------



## JC88 (9. Dezember 2011)

@kühlprofi:
Ist das mit der Haube normal? Der Spaltmaß sieht ja übel aus.


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Dezember 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> @kühlprofi:
> Ist das mit der Haube normal? Der Spaltmaß sieht ja übel aus.


 
denke schon 
das sieht sonst aber eher so aus: RENAULT 3.0 V6 24V Sport, Occasion, Benzin, 31'000 km,CHF 28'800 - AutoScout24


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> denke schon
> das sieht sonst aber eher so aus: RENAULT 3.0 V6 24V Sport, Occasion, Benzin, 31'000 km,CHF 28'800 - AutoScout24


 

ist auch nicht der v6 ist der 2.0 16 Ventiler


----------



## JC88 (9. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> denke schon
> das sieht sonst aber eher so aus: RENAULT 3.0 V6 24V Sport, Occasion, Benzin, 31'000 km,CHF 28'800 - AutoScout24


 
Ok, in deinem Link siehts normal aus, aber auf dem Bild auf der Seite vorher siehts irgendwie...kaputt aus


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> *na darum nehm ich auch keinen getunten damit schliesst du schon die meisten Kiidis aus* den die haben ihre immer min. gemappt, und einer der in Betracht gezogenen ist aus dem evo forum und naja wenn mein menschenkentniss nicht beschissen ist hat er sic dran gehalten.


 
Genau das halte ich für falsch, mein NX ist auch getunt und ich würde drauf wetten das ich mein Auto mehr pflege, warm fahre und teilweise sogar kalt fahre (trotz Sauger) als 98% der Menschen in unserem Land. Einfach weil ich dadurch das ich soviel Zeit und Geld in den Hocker gesteckt habe, den Wagen viel mehr schätze als irgend jemand damit "nur" fahren will.


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Dezember 2011)

ausnahmen bestätigen die regel


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Genau das halte ich für falsch, mein NX ist auch getunt und ich würde drauf wetten das ich mein Auto mehr pflege, warm fahre und teilweise sogar kalt fahre (trotz Sauger) als 98% der Menschen in unserem Land. Einfach weil ich dadurch das ich soviel Zeit und Geld in den Hocker gesteckt habe, den Wagen viel mehr schätze als irgend jemand damit "nur" fahren will.


 
Das wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen, aber ich kenne so viele die nen Evo, Subi oder so haben, als erstes Chiptuning machen und dann voll durchdrücken. und ich habe ja selber unten geschrieben das man mit allen Autos Pech haben kann, wenn er nicht aus dem Bekanntenkreis ist und die Leute und ihre Mentalität kennt. Wie gesagt es gibt auch viele Reiche die nichts vom einfahren halten, Hauptsache sie können ihn durchdrücken wenn sie Lust und Laune haben (Da dort auch ein verlust viel weniger schmerzt). Und gerade wie du sagst kommt es auch bei tuning wägen auf den Vorbesitzer an, was die Mentalität dahinter war... ob es rein ums rasen ging oder ob sein auto einfach sein ein und alles war (wie bei dir)

Wie sieht eig. der Evo deiner Bekannten jetzt aus (falls du ihn jetzt zu Gesicht bekommen hast)? 

MfG


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ist auch nicht der v6 ist der 2.0 16 Ventiler


 
ICh nahm der nur da ich wegen dem Post noch eins weiter oben noch bei den V6er war beim Autoscout und ich mich umgeschaut habe bzw. über die Preise staunte  
Die V6er bringen ja 1.4-1.5t auf die wage  da ist der Gewichtsvorteil weg  da ist ein evo noch leichter  nen evo 6 ist ja um die 1.2t und der 8/9 bei rund 1.45t und der X bei 1.6-1.7t  dabei hat er aber einiges mehr an Leistung!

Aber der normale sieht ja gleich aus von der Front her: http://www.gratis-autoinserate.ch/Bilder/8013_1.jpg


Ouuuu Sorry wegen dem DP  wollte ich nicht...


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2011)

Ganz unabhängig vom Motor, wie kann man nur so ein Auto fahren wollen?
Ein Glück ist Geschmack ist unterschiedlich..


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Dezember 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ganz unabhängig vom Motor, wie kann man nur so ein Auto fahren wollen?
> Ein Glück ist Geschmack ist unterschiedlich..


 
xD

naja ich finde den mit facelift und V6 irgendwie schon cool aber NIE für 35-40k  da gibt es dann wirklich schöneres.


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2011)

Ansich finde ich die Clio Sport cool, aber die Front von kühlprofi ist echt nicht mein Geschmack. Aber der sicht bestimmt ordentlich an der Hobel


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der normale sieht ja gleich aus von der Front her: http://www.gratis-autoinserate.ch/Bilder/8013_1.jpg
> 
> .




Das war genau mein erster clio sport. Gleiche farbe und alles. Ein Traum damals. Heute fahr ich den dritten clio sport/clio rs. Allerdings das aktuelle modell mit 201PS. 

Und übrigens, für den V6 würde ich töten!


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2011)

Weiß einer wieviel Umdrehungen eine Radschraube machen muss um "fest" zu sein? Waren glaube ich 6 volle Umdrehungen richtig?


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2011)

Seit wann gibt es denn solche Angaben? Im Maschinenbau (und daher bei Fahrzeugen nicht anders) gilt eigentlich immer die Faustregel 0,8 x Durchmesser als Einschraubtiefe um ein sauber tragendes Gewinde zu erreichen. Bei Feingewinde kann man natürlich etwas nach unten abweichen, da es grundlegend fast selbstsichernd ist, aber die Zahl schwirrt mir gerade nicht im Kopf rum. 8 - 10 mm sollte man sich aber immer gönnen und das ist auch meist die Tiefe, die in Teilegutachten angegeben wird.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2011)

Sollte man Radschrauben nicht mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?
Denn wenn das eingestellte Drehmoment erreicht ist, "knackst" der doch und die Schraube ist fest.
Und später (ich glaub ein paar tage) dann nochmal nachziehen?


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2011)

Das sind ganz normale Angaben, diese würden auch im Gutachen stehen wenn ich eins hätte. Bin mir nur gerade nicht sicher ob es 6 oder 7 volle Umdrehungen waren. Weil man bei 10mm Spurplatten nicht zwingend die Radbolzen durch längere ersetzen muss, wenn eben die Vorgabe erfüllt wird.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Sollte man Radschrauben nicht mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen?
> Denn wenn das eingestellte Drehmoment erreicht ist, "knackst" der doch und die Schraube ist fest.
> Und später (ich glaub ein paar tage) dann nochmal nachziehen?


 
Das ist richtig, jedoch hat man eine TÜV-Vorgabe die eine Radschraube erfüllen muss wie z.B. die Umdrehungen.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das sind ganz normale Angaben, diese würden auch im Gutachen stehen wenn ich eins hätte. Bin mir nur gerade nicht sicher ob es 6 oder 7 volle Umdrehungen waren. Weil man bei 10mm Spurplatten nicht zwingend die Radbolzen durch längere ersetzen muss, wenn eben die Vorgabe erfüllt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist richtig, jedoch hat man eine TÜV-Vorgabe die eine Radschraube erfüllen muss wie z.B. die Umdrehungen.



Betrifft also nur denjenigen, der am Auto andere Felgen und / oder Spurplatten fährt?
Bei orig. Felgen mit den orig. Schrauben (ohne Spurplatten) muss ich mir um so was keinen Kopf machen.
Ebenso bei, vom TÜV freigegebenen, Alus aus dem Fachhandel mit den dort mitgelieferten Schrauben?
Seh ich das grade richtig


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei original verbauten Felgen muss man sich natürlich keinen Kopf machen, denn Herstellervorgaben stehen über Allem. Denn spätestens bei der EG-Typgenehmigung wird das System "Rad/Reifen" abgenommen und mit gängigen Berechnungen des Maschinenbaus abgeglichen. Die Frage der Einschraubtiefe stellt sich nur denen, die etwas anderes verbauen wollen. Und dafür gibt es Prüfzeugnisse, die ebenfalls mit Sachverstand erstellt wurden und den Verbauer in der Entscheidung beschränken.

@ Riverna
Über 6 oder 7 Umdrehungen würde ich mir nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, denn bei einer üblichen Annahme von mindestens 8mm Gewindelänge brauchst du ~6,5 Umdrehungen der Schraube bei einer Steigung von 1,25mm. Du liegst also in jedem Fall im grünen Bereich. Schlussendlich wird niemand innerhalb eines Millimeters etwas bemängeln oder anzweifeln.


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Betrifft also nur denjenigen, der am Auto andere Felgen und / oder Spurplatten fährt?
> Bei orig. Felgen mit den orig. Schrauben (ohne Spurplatten) muss ich mir um so was keinen Kopf machen.
> Ebenso bei, vom TÜV freigegebenen, Alus aus dem Fachhandel mit den dort mitgelieferten Schrauben?
> Seh ich das grade richtig


 
Es geht nur um Spurplatten wo man nicht "gezwungen" wird die Radbolzen  auszutauschen. Wenn man nur die Felgen tauscht, passt das.

@Klutten

Es geht mir nicht nur um den TÜV den der merkt da eh keinen Unterschied, mir geht es in erster Linie um die Sicherheit. Den ein Rad verlieren möchte ich nicht, nur weil ich nicht genug Gewindegänge habe


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2011)

Es geht ja nicht unbedingt um das Bemerken. Wenn Zweifel an der Richtigkeit aufkommen wird eh nachgemessen. Eine technisch sinnvolle Maßgabe habe ich dir ja genannt und diese deckt sich auch mit allen mir bekannten Gutachten


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2011)

Ok dann bin ich mit genau 6.5 Umdrehungen auf der sicheren Seite. Danke


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Dezember 2011)

was hast du für ein Auto?

120nm oder mehr Hersteller angaben beachten.

Alle Schrauben müssen über das Kreuz angezogen werden und alle mit dem gleichen Drehmoment.

Ich arbeite als Mechatroniker bei der Amag, wenn nur eine Schraube weniger angezogen wird kann sich eine nach der anderen lösen und das Rad fällt ab (meist Autobahn)

Habe schon oft zerfetzte Felgen gesehen, ohne Drehmomentschlüssen ist es ein Gebastel. 

Übrigens sind es Dehnschrauben, die man auch ab und zu (all paar Jahren erneuern darf) 

MfG Darkfleet85


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Einschraubtiefe und Drehmoment zum anziehen sind zwei ganz verschiedene paar Schuhe. Das könnte man als Mechatroniker aber auch wissen  .


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Radschrauben Dehnschrauben wären, könnte man sie nur einmal nutzen. Richtig ist aber, dass diese sich etwas längen können. Geht es nach den Entwicklern der Schraubenhersteller (z.B. ABC ...die machen auch die berühmte Spax-Schraube) würden sie das auch gerne wirklich so verkaufen. Allerdings wäre das der Wahnsinn, wenn man 2x im Jahr Schrauben für ~60€ kaufen müsste. Seit es Schrauben mit direkt angefügter Pass-Unterlegscheibe gibt, wurde diese Aussage glücklicherweise etwas relativiert, denn dadurch das die Scheibe sich nicht mehr auf der Felge dreht, bleiben Beschichtungen und Oberflächen länger so, dass man diese gefahrlos nutzen kann. Exakt ausgeführte Drehmomente vorausgesetzt.

In der Realität ist das glücklicherweise wesentlich entspannter. Trotzdem gibt es faszinierende Testergebnisse, die den Herstellern Recht geben. Die schaffen es auch mit einer bestimmten und provozierten Lenkbewegung, alle 5 Radschrauben des Vorderrades eines Maybach im Fahrversuch abzureißen. Das Ergebnis waren dann ~400.000 Euro eingegraben im Kiesbett, ein Rad, welches 100m weiter lag und die Empfehlung an Mercedes, doch lieber Felgen mit 6 Radschrauben zu verwenden. ^^ Deutsche Ingenieurskunst deluxe.


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> was hast du für ein Auto?
> 
> 120nm oder mehr Hersteller angaben beachten.
> 
> ...


 

Anzugsmomente =! Gewindegänge 

Hab heute nochmal nachgeschaut bei 120nm sind es 8.5 volle Umdrehungen, also absolut im normalen Bereich. Hab nun aus Spaß vorne mal 5mm Spurplatten montiert, sieht nochmal ein Stück geiler aus... es ist sehr knapp aber es schleift nichts  Bin heute knapp 30 Minuten über das Hallengelände gefahren


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2011)

Und da sind sicher 6 mm Luft zwischen Reifen und Radlauf, wenn du den Wagen verschränkst und damit maximal einfedern lässt?


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2011)

Jopp der federt nicht viel ein, das D2 Gewindefahrwerk ist relativ straff obwohl es nur auf Stufe 1 von 32 Stufen steht. 
Wenn man ihn über Kreuz einfedert schleift nichts, ich beschäftige mich schon etwas länger mit dem Thema. Sowas kontrolliere ich natürlich


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gar nichts von Gewindelänge gesagt?

Jedoch empfehle ich immernoch kurz mal nen Drehmomentschlüssel auszuleihen, die kurzen "Reserverradmontierschlüssel" sind nicht so das wahre, vorallem "Schwächlinge" schaffen damit die 120NM nicht


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2011)

Warum wirfst du dann ein völlig anderes Thema das im Grunde uninteressant ins Gespräch ein?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum wirfst du dann ein völlig anderes Thema das im Grunde uninteressant ins Gespräch ein?



Ach so Es ging ja um Spurplatten nicht um Räderwechsel

1% Verbreiterung doch legal oder nicht? Habs mir auch schon überlegt, aber wenn dann würde ich die Lenkgeometrie neu einstellen.. sieht aber geil aus

Hab was hübsches ergattert, ein Momo  und noch ein paar Bildchen von meinem Autolein (Bilder mit einer Canon 5d gemacht, leider nicht meine cam)

Mittlerweile sind noch Angeleyes verbaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Das hat mit legal nichts zu tun. Wie für jede Bauartveränderung ist ein Prüfzeugnis und ggf. eine Abnahme nach §§ 19(3) oder 21 StVZO erforderlich. Dabei ist eine Verbreiterung der serienmäßigen Spurweite bis 2% erlaubt - mehr nicht. Ich frage mich aber, was du einstellen möchtest. Die geometrischen Punkte, die durch eine Verbreiterung in Bezug der Spurweite und Lenkeigenschaften beeinflusst werden, kann man nicht einstellen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das hat mit legal nichts zu tun. Wie für jede Bauartveränderung ist ein Prüfzeugnis und ggf. eine Abnahme nach §§ 19(3) oder 21 StVZO erforderlich. Dabei ist eine Verbreiterung der serienmäßigen Spurweite bis 2% erlaubt - mehr nicht. Ich frage mich aber, was du einstellen möchtest. Die geometrischen Punkte, die durch eine Verbreiterung in Bezug der Spurweite und Lenkeigenschaften beeinflusst werden, kann man nicht einstellen.



Den Sturz kann man sehr wohl einstellen. Die Hebelwirkung die sich vergrössert aber nicht, das ist mir schon klar..


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Durch eine Spurverbreiterung ändert sich aber der Sturz nicht. Das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Du macst das wie bei dem Gewinde-Thema ...Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

da muss ich Klutten recht geben, mit dem Sturz verändert man nur die Auflagefläche des Reifens der auf der Straße liegt. Mit Spurplatten verbreitert man Spurweite zwischen der Achse, beides hat miteinander nicht viel zu tun. Trotzdem wird wenn ich das Fahrwerk eintragen lasse eine 3D Laservermessung gemacht wo man die Spur und Sturz einstellt, bietet sich an da ich eh zum Hersteller fahren muss für die Eintragung. Den für mein Fahrwerk gibt es keine Papiere um damit zum normalen Tüv fahren zu können. Alleine Rad,Reifen,Spurplatten Kombination kostet mich schlappe 600Euro zum Eintragen.


----------



## JC88 (13. Dezember 2011)

Lol...soviel bezahl ich fürs eintragen eines typenfremden Motors


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Durch eine Spurverbreiterung ändert sich aber der Sturz nicht. Das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Du macst das wie bei dem Gewinde-Thema ...Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


 
Wenn du meinst. Mit Distanzscheiben kann man das Fahrverhalten nicht ändern. Mit ein bisschen negativerem Sturz jedoch hat man bessere Bodenhaftung in Kurven. Jedoch zu lasten der Reifen.

Äpfel und Birnen sind das einzige was hier im Autothread nichts zu suchen hat

Spurverbreiterung und Lenkgeometrie gehören zu Fahrwerk. Habe ja nur geschrieben dass ICH das machen würde wenn ich schon in der Garage wäre, weil wird dort ein Laservermessungsystem haben-. Oder ist das verboten? Darf man jetzt 4 Seiten nur noch über Distanzscheiben schreiben? Ausserdem werden die Radlager bei negativem Sturz minimal weniger belastet


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst. Mit Distanzscheiben kann man das Fahrverhalten nicht ändern.



Wie bitte? 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen negativerem Sturz jedoch hat man bessere Bodenhaftung in Kurven. Jedoch zu lasten der Reifen.



Richtig, da bei der Kurvenfahrt und unvermeidlicher Seitenneigung, der Reifen eine größere Aufstandsfläche hat. Aber der Sturz hat nach wie vor nichts mit einer Spurverbreiterung zu tun. Wenn du dich mal mit dem Thema sehr intensiv auseinandersetzt, wirst du schnell feststellen, das radgeometrische Größen sich sehr vielfältig gegenseitig beenflussen, teils nur theoretisch, oftmals aber direkt in der Praxis messbar.

Äpfel und Birnen sind das einzige was hier im Autothread nichts zu suchen hat



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Spurverbreiterung und Lenkgeometrie gehören zu Fahrwerk. Habe ja nur geschrieben dass ICH das machen würde wenn ich schon in der Garage wäre, weil wird dort ein Laservermessungsystem haben-. Oder ist das verboten? Darf man jetzt 4 Seiten nur noch über Distanzscheiben schreiben?



Nichts ist verboten, aber wenn man auf einen Beitrag antwortet und dann über etwas grundlegend anderes spricht, sollte man sich entweder mal besser mit der Materie befassen ...oder sich wieder ausklinken. Ist ja nicht böse gemeint, aber du schreibst bezüglich der Spurweite einfach am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2011)

JC88 schrieb:


> Lol...soviel bezahl ich fürs eintragen eines typenfremden Motors


 
Da frage ich mich immer wo ihr hinfahrt, ich bezahle 2500Euro !!! dafür um meinen Nissan Motor in meinem Nissan eintragen zu lassen. Und das nur weil der Motor in Deutschland nie verbaut war und somit kein Abgasgutachten vorhanden ist...


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Richtig Riverna. Alleine Abgasgutachten kosten schnell 2.000 Euro aufwärts. Der Aufwand alleine ist unglaublich groß. Bei uns geht das wohl meist erst bei 2.500 Euro los, eine Obergrenze liegt im Bereich um 4.000 Euro.


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2011)

Wobei mir nicht ganz einleuchtet wieso eine ganz normale Abgasuntersuchung nicht reicht, den dort kann man doch auch feststellen welche Euronorm der Motor erfüllt. Wahrscheinlich wollen die Prüfer ganz genau wissen wieviel der Motor bei jeglicher Umdrehung an Abgase ausstößt.


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Tja, das sind eben Verordnungen, die vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben werden. Wir sind ja nur das ausführende Organ der Exekutive und wollen natürlich auch Geld verdienen.


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2011)

Ach du bist Tüv Prüfer? Direkt beim Tüv oder Dekra und Co?


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich arbeite für den grünen Riesen. 

Diese Abgasgeschichten werden daher bei uns nur in den neuen Bundesländern gemacht. Dort ist unser technischer Dienst, direkt am Lausitzring / Klettwitz -> http://www.datc.de/.


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite für den grünen Riesen.



Du arbeitest für Hulk? 

Mal ne kleine Frage. Ich hab neulich gehört, moderne Motoren vertragen vom Start an sofort Vollgas. Ist da was dran? 
Ich kann mir das kaum Vorstellen


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke er meinte die DEKRA.

Ich würde auch sagen das es nicht gut ist, vorallem bei Turbos.


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2011)

Da habe ich doch gleich mal eine Frage an dich, undzwar habe ich ja die Golf 3 Scheinwerfer in meinem Nissan verbaut. LWR vom Golf ist ebenfalls verbaut und funktioniert auch, nun kommt meine Frage. Ich war schon bei 4 verschiedenen TÜV Prüfern um zu fragen ob ich die Scheinwerfer eintragen muss und wie war es anders zu erwarten gab es drei unterschiedliche Aussagen. 

1. Muss nicht eingetragen werden, sofern Halterung stabil ist, das Lichtbild stimmt und die LWR funktoniert. Somit wäre sie für mich Eintragungsfrei
2. Muss eingetragen werden, würde mich die normale knapp 50Euro kosten
3. Muss eingetragen werden, Lichtgutachen muss erstellt werden, Kosten irgendwas um die 1000Euro.

Der erste meint das E Prüfzeichen bezieht sich auf den Scheinwerfer und somit wären sie Eintragungsfrei, die anderen beiden meinen das E-Prüfzeichen bezieht sich NUR im Golf auf die Scheinwerfer. Was stimmt nun deiner Meinung nach? Kannst mir auch gerne per PN antworten, wenn das aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht öffentlich geht. Mich würde da halt mal die Meinung von einem Prüfer interessieren, dem nicht die $ Zeichen in den Augen steht sobald er mich sieht.



watercooled schrieb:


> Du arbeitest für Hulk?
> 
> Mal ne kleine Frage. Ich hab neulich gehört, moderne Motoren vertragen vom Start an sofort Vollgas. Ist da was dran?
> Ich kann mir das kaum Vorstellen


 
Was verstehst du unter "vom Start"? Bezieht sich das auf das Einfahren  sprich bei einem Neufahrzeug oder meinst du damit täglich, also im  kalten Zustand?


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Die Aussage kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher sind Motoren durch heutige, enge Fertigungstoleranzen auch kalt sehr leistungsfähog, jedes System sollte aber erst bei Betriebstemperatur zur Volllast gezwungen werden. Pkws also irgendwo ab 60 bis 100 °C. Alles andere kann nicht gesund sein.

@ Riverna
Man kann die Paragraphen für lichttechnische Einrichtungen sehr unterschiedlich auslegen, daher ist eine grundlegende Aussage nicht immer möglich. Grundsätzlich tendiere ich aber zu 1, denn laut StVZO sind ja nur gewisse Anforderungen zu erfüllen, die du größtenteils bereits genannt hast. Aufgrund des Baujahres deines Fahrzeugs ist auch eine reine Betrachtung gemäß StVZO möglich, ohne das man EG-Richtlinien als weitere Anforderungen hinzunimmt.

Das "E" in der Kennung ist ja Kennzeichnung für ECE-genehmigte Fahrzeugteile. Somit sind die Bauteile in allen Ländern zulässig, die dieser ECE-Regelung zugestimmt und diese anerkannt hat. Oft auch als "Welt"-Gutachten bezeichnet. Sofern Europa dieser ECE-Regelung zustimmt, ist diese automatisch auch in Deutschland rechtmäßig.


----------



## computertod (13. Dezember 2011)

@Klutten
seit wann gibts Fahrsicherheitstraining für Traktoren?
und Anhänger mit Auflaufbremse? wer fährt denn noch mit so nem Rotz rum?^^


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Jeder Anhänger zwischen 750 kg und 3.500 kg zGG hat eine Auflaufbremse, da die Bremse des Zugfahrzeugs nicht ausreicht, das Gespann zu verzögern und in der Spur zu halten. Warum sollte das Rotz sein? 

Gibt es solche Sicherheitstrainings? Wenn ja, ist das leicht nachvollziehbar. Landwirtschaftliche Gespanne sind mit max. 2 Anhängern sehr lang und nicht ganz einfach im Straßenverkehr zu führen. Und da sie grundlegend ein Verkehrshindernis darstellen, kann es sicher nicht schaden, wenn man die Fahrzegführer schult.


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2011)

Ok danke


----------



## computertod (13. Dezember 2011)

@Klutten
ich rede von traktoranhängern 
mag sein, dass wie hier die Ausnahme sind, aber hier fährt jeder etwas schwerere traktoranhänger mit druckluftbremse rum. deswegen auflaufbremse = rotz 
das Training wird auf der dekra seite angeboten


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Anhänger für Traktoren gehören aber in den seltensten Fällen zu den von mir genannten. Sie gehören zu den Klassen O3 und O4 und sind oberhalb von 3.500 kg zGG angesiedelt, damit automatisch mit einer eigenen Druckluftbremse ausgerüstet. Du hattest die Anhänger ja nicht weiter spezifiziert, daher bin ich von üblichen Anhängern (O2) für Pkw ausgegangen.


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aussage kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher sind Motoren durch heutige, enge Fertigungstoleranzen auch kalt sehr leistungsfähog, jedes System sollte aber erst bei Betriebstemperatur zur Volllast gezwungen werden. Pkws also irgendwo ab 60 bis 100 °C. Alles andere kann nicht gesund sein.
> 
> @ Riverna
> Man kann die Paragraphen für lichttechnische Einrichtungen sehr unterschiedlich auslegen, daher ist eine grundlegende Aussage nicht immer möglich. Grundsätzlich tendiere ich aber zu 1, denn laut StVZO sind ja nur gewisse Anforderungen zu erfüllen, die du größtenteils bereits genannt hast. Aufgrund des Baujahres deines Fahrzeugs ist auch eine reine Betrachtung gemäß StVZO möglich, ohne das man EG-Richtlinien als weitere Anforderungen hinzunimmt.
> ...



Der von dem ich das habe ist Mechaniker bei Audi in Stuttgart 
Dementsprechend behandelt er auch seinen S6. Selbst bei Minusgraden geht's mit Vollgas vom Hof 
Den hab ich nämlich gefragt nachdem ich den Fall mit der Celica gesehen habe...


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß. Auch ein Mechaniker bei den großen Herstellern hat oft nur sehr begrenztes Wissen. Ich prüfe häufig bei Audi, VW und BMW in den großen Niederlassungen und würde den Leuten ungern mein Auto überlassen. Ein Großteil der Mechaniker kann heutzutage kaum noch etwas anderes, als einen PC zur Fehlersuche einsetzen. Geschraubt wird katastrophal ohne Hirnschmalz und sobald man mal mit Altgesellen über die reine Funktion/Technik eines Bauteils oder Systems redet, klinken sich die Jüngeren aus. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber das ist der Normalzustand.


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spaß. Auch ein Mechaniker bei den großen Herstellern hat oft nur sehr begrenztes Wissen. Ich prüfe häufig bei Audi, VW und BMW in den großen Niederlassungen und würde den Leuten ungern mein Auto überlassen. Ein Großteil der Mechaniker kann heutzutage kaum noch etwas anderes, als einen PC zur Fehlersuche einsetzen. Geschraubt wird katastrophal ohne Hirnschmalz und sobald man mal mit Altgesellen über die reine Funktion/Technik eines Bauteils oder Systems redet, klinken sich die Jüngeren aus. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber das ist der Normalzustand.



Eigentlich Traurig. Aber andererseits erspart es auch die ewige Fehlersuche 

Bei uns musste mal der Tank leergepumpt werden. Normalerweise kommt man da ja mit dem langen Schlauch, aber der hat einfach nur nen Schlauch auf den Dieselfilter gesteckt und auf Auspumpen geklickt xD War jetzt nur ein kleines Beispiel, aber das zeigt das bei modernen Autos solches wissen kaum noch nötig ist...


----------



## computertod (13. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Anhänger für Traktoren gehören aber in den seltensten Fällen zu den von mir genannten. Sie gehören zu den Klassen O3 und O4 und sind oberhalb von 3.500 kg zGG angesiedelt, damit automatisch mit einer eigenen Druckluftbremse ausgerüstet. Du hattest die Anhänger ja nicht weiter spezifiziert, daher bin ich von üblichen Anhängern (O2) für Pkw ausgegangen.


 
Soweit ich das weis werden eben nicht alle automatisch mit druckluft ausgeliefert
und wenn ich da von traktoren schreibe gehe ich auch von traktoranhängern aus


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß. Auch ein Mechaniker bei den großen Herstellern hat oft nur sehr begrenztes Wissen. Ich prüfe häufig bei Audi, VW und BMW in den großen Niederlassungen und würde den Leuten ungern mein Auto überlassen. Ein Großteil der Mechaniker kann heutzutage kaum noch etwas anderes, als einen PC zur Fehlersuche einsetzen. Geschraubt wird katastrophal ohne Hirnschmalz und sobald man mal mit Altgesellen über die reine Funktion/Technik eines Bauteils oder Systems redet, klinken sich die Jüngeren aus. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber das ist der Normalzustand.



Leider ist das heute nicht nur bei KFZ-Mechenikern so. In allen Berufsgruppen werden Fachkräfte immer unfähiger.


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> ...ein kleines Beispiel, aber das zeigt das bei modernen Autos solches wissen kaum noch nötig ist...


 
Elektronik hilft, aber das einzige was zählt ist Basiswissen, sei es jetzt mechanischer oder elektrischer Natur. Nur wer die Technik versteht, kann effektiv Fehler beheben. Gut, bei der üblichen "Austausch"-Philosophie aller großen Werkstätten gerät der Punkt immer mehr in den Hintergrund, aber in dem Punkt denke ich lieber "oldschool" - weils teilweise eben sinnvoller und zu 99% auch billiger ist. ^^

Kleines Beispiel in Kurzform: Mein Auto hatte vor Kurzem keine Leistung oberhalb von 3.000 Umdrehungen mehr und auch das Getriebe wollte nicht mehr fehlerfrei schalten. Also kurz beim Freundlichen während einem Termin nachgefragt, ausprobiert und prompt die Antwort bekommen, dass das Getriebe für 6.500 Euro getauscht werden muss. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass der Motor weiterhin seidenweich lief. Später dann im kleinen Kreis von 3 erfahrenen Personen, die in freien Werkstätten arbeiten den Fehler im System logisch zurückverfolgt und typische Probleme im Internet nachgelesen. Nahezu alle Ergebnisse deuteten auf die Diesel-Vorförderpumpe als Übeltäter hin, welche gerade mal 160 Euro kostet und es auch wirklich war. Muss man da noch etwas zur Erfahrung beim Hersteller direkt sagen? Besser nicht.


----------



## watercooled (13. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Elektronik hilft, aber das einzige was zählt ist Basiswissen, sei es jetzt mechanischer oder elektrischer Natur. Nur wer die Technik versteht, kann effektiv Fehler beheben. Gut, bei der üblichen "Austausch"-Philosophie aller großen Werkstätten gerät der Punkt immer mehr in den Hintergrund, aber in dem Punkt denke ich lieber "oldschool" - weils teilweise eben sinnvoller und zu 99% auch billiger ist. ^^
> 
> Kleines Beispiel in Kurzform: Mein Auto hatte vor Kurzem keine Leistung oberhalb von 3.000 Umdrehungen mehr und auch das Getriebe wollte nicht mehr fehlerfrei schalten. Also kurz beim Freundlichen während einem Termin nachgefragt, ausprobiert und prompt die Antwort bekommen, dass das Getriebe für 6.500 Euro getauscht werden muss. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass der Motor weiterhin seidenweich lief. Später dann im kleinen Kreis von 3 erfahrenen Personen, die in freien Werkstätten arbeiten den Fehler im System logisch zurückverfolgt und typische Probleme im Internet nachgelesen. Nahezu alle Ergebnisse deuteten auf die Diesel-Vorförderpumpe als Übeltäter hin, welche gerade mal 160 Euro kostet und es auch wirklich war. Muss man da noch etwas zur Erfahrung beim Hersteller direkt sagen? Besser nicht.



Krass... Hast du nicht den 5er BMW?
Da kann man doch wie beim 7er auch die Getriebeeinstellungen zurücksetzen (evt. Geheimmenü) damit er wieder weicher schaltet!


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der von dem ich das habe ist Mechaniker bei Audi in Stuttgart
> Dementsprechend behandelt er auch seinen S6. Selbst bei Minusgraden geht's mit Vollgas vom Hof
> Den hab ich nämlich gefragt nachdem ich den Fall mit der Celica gesehen habe...


 

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch... ein Auto sollte man warm fahren. Das weiß eigentlich so ziemlich jeder und von einem Mechaniker sollte man das erst recht erwarten, aber wie bereits gesagt die Mechaniker sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Bevor meine Autos nicht 80°c Öltemperatur haben bekommen sie nie Vollgas und keine hohe Drehzahlen.


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2011)

Das Getriebesteuergerät kann man zurücksetzen, aber warum, wenn kein Fehler drin ist. Mein Getriebe hat sich nach einem anfänglichen Reset perfekt an meinen Fahrstil angepasst. Das "weiche" Schalten wird auch weniger davon beeinflusst, als vom Getriebeöl, dem Wandler und den Schaltbohrungen, die man durchaus mal im Fahrzeugleben spülen sollte, obwohl eine Lebensdauerfüllung eigentlich etwas anderes sein sollte. Wenn du die Getriebelogik zurücksetzt, geht es da mehr um das Schaltverhalten in Bezug auf die Gaspedalstellung zu gewissen Drehzahlen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Das Getriebesteuergerät kann man zurücksetzen, aber warum, wenn kein Fehler drin ist. Mein Getriebe hat sich nach einem anfänglichen Reset perfekt an meinen Fahrstil angepasst. Das "weiche" Schalten wird auch weniger davon beeinflusst, als vom Getriebeöl, dem Wandler und den Schaltbohrungen, die man durchaus mal im Fahrzeugleben spülen sollte, obwohl eine Lebensdauerfüllung eigentlich etwas anderes sein sollte. Wenn du die Getriebelogik zurücksetzt, geht es da mehr um das Schaltverhalten in Bezug auf die Gaspedalstellung zu gewissen Drehzahlen.



Ich kenne das vom E65. Die haben in den ersten Gängen beim schalten teilweise extrem geruckt. Nach einem reset war alles wieder normal...


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2011)

Was tankt ihr eigentlich so? 

In meinem Alltagswagen (Sunny GTi) kommt je nach Lust und Laune Super oder Super Plus rein wenn der Preis stimmt, beim Sommerauto muss ich hingegen die teure Aral Ultimate 102 Plörre tanken. Da ist schnell mal ein 100Euro Schein weg wenn ich voll tanke (55L Tankvolumen). Aber ich habe den Eindruck das der Sunny mit Super Plus ebenfalls etwas besser läuft, könnte an den 19° vom ZZP liegen (Serie 13° - 15°).


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich tanke schön nach Herstellervorgaben, also E10. Ist für heutige Maßstäbe eher günstig und der Realverbrauch paßt auch.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2011)

E10 trotz "schärferer" Kennlinie als Serie.
Mechanisch kann der Motor E10 (laut Hersteller) ab und die Leistung bringt er trotzdem ohne "verschlucken". Bei mittlerweile 10cent Unterschied zu E5 machen dann auch ein paar ml mehr Verbrauch nichts aus.


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2011)

Könnt ihr euch noch an den schwarzen 100NX erinnern den ich für einen "Freund" von mir fertig machen sollte? Der Kollege hatte kein Geld für das Projekt und hat mir den Wagen verkauft... Da ich keinen Sinn drin gesehen habe unmengen Geld in die Erhaltung und Restauration zu stecken müsste er leider geschlachtet werden. Hat natürlich den Vorteil das ich nun alles fein säuberlich im Regal als Ersatz liegen habe.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> E10 trotz "schärferer" Kennlinie als Serie.
> Mechanisch kann der Motor E10 (laut Hersteller) ab und die Leistung bringt er trotzdem ohne "verschlucken". Bei mittlerweile 10cent Unterschied zu E5 machen dann auch ein paar ml mehr Verbrauch nichts aus.


 
Bei uns liegt der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 3 cent, da lohnt es sich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Falk (14. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich tanke schön nach Herstellervorgaben, also E10. Ist für heutige Maßstäbe eher günstig und der Realverbrauch paßt auch.


 
So halte ich es auch, allerdings ist die Herstellervorgabe Super+ (98). Aktuell ist Ultimate 102 drin, weil die Aral-Tanke kein Super+ hatte (nur E10 und Super (95)). So teuer war das Ultimate-Zeugs auch nicht. 

Super geht zwar laut VW auch, Handbuch sagt aber Super+ sei optimal. Von daher...


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei uns liegt der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 3 cent, da lohnt es sich nun wirklich nicht.


Da würde ich auch eher E5 nehmen. Maximalunterschied hier wahren mal 1,55 zu 1,41...


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich tanke auch wie vorgeschrieben, also Super+ bzw. höher.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Dezember 2011)

Was färst du den, das du Super+ benötigst ?


----------



## moe (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich tank schon aus Prinzip kein E10, egal ob mein Auto (Peugeot 206 1.4i) das verträgt oder nicht. Bei mir in der Region beträgt der Preisunterschied auch gerade mal 2-3 Cent, von daher kommts bei ca. 45l Tankvolumen und ca. 6l/100km auf den knappen Euro nicht an.


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Dezember 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Was färst du den, das du Super+ benötigst ?


 Ne A-klasse Nicht schlagen bitte, ich mag das Auto.


----------



## computertod (14. Dezember 2011)

in die Zündapp kommt Super+ (merkt man tatsächlich!) und ins auto werd ich beim nächsten mal tanken e10 kippen, ist hier ja mind. 10ct billiger


----------



## >ExX< (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich tanke sonst eigentlich nur Super, zwischendurch auch mal E10 

Wie hoch sollte man einen Benziner im kalten Zustand höchstens drehen?
Ich schalte spätestens bei 3k, meistens so bei 2,5k.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> in die Zündapp kommt Super+ (merkt man tatsächlich!) und ins auto werd ich beim nächsten mal tanken e10 kippen, ist hier ja mind. 10ct billiger


 
Und die Zündapp hat einen Klopfsensor der den Zündzeitpunkt und/ oder die Verdichtung anpaßt?


----------



## ich558 (14. Dezember 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> in die Zündapp kommt Super+ (merkt man tatsächlich!) und ins auto werd ich beim nächsten mal tanken e10 kippen, ist hier ja mind. 10ct billiger


 
Bei Kawasaki (denke gillt für alle Modelle) steht im Handbuch ganz fett man solle auf keine Fall E10 Tanken. Kann gut sein, dass das für deine Zündapp auch nicht gut ist.


----------



## Witcher (14. Dezember 2011)

er hat dich auch gar nicht geschrieben das er e10 in die Zündapp kippen will sondern sein Auto soll die plärre


----------



## ich558 (14. Dezember 2011)

Witcher schrieb:


> er hat dich auch gar nicht geschrieben das er e10 in die Zündapp kippen will sondern sein Auto soll die plärre


 
Hast Recht Zu schnell gelesen und gepostet....


----------



## Falk (14. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wie hoch sollte man einen Benziner im kalten Zustand höchstens drehen?
> Ich schalte spätestens bei 3k, meistens so bei 2,5k.


 
Ohne es genau zu wissen gehe ich davon aus, dass das vom Motor abhängt. Das DSG bei mir schaltet (soweit ich darauf geachtet habe) schon deutlich vor 3.000 Touren hoch (außer eben bei Kickdown/Sportmodus). War mal einen Tag mit dem aktuellen BMW M3 unterwegs, da hat sich der rote Bereich im Drehzahlmesser mit der Zeit (wenn der Motor wärmer wurde) nach oben verschoben (und war eh schon recht hoch). Wie gesagt, pauschal wohl kaum zu definieren.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Dezember 2011)

weit unter 2,5k kannste bei nem benziner doch eh nicht gehen, außer du willst den motor brummen hören 
Im kalten zustand sind 3000 völlig i.O.
Allerdings muss man aufpassen, den mordernen temperaturanzeigen würde ich nicht zu sehr trauen. Denn sie messen nur die temp vom wasser soweit ich weiss, und wenn das warm ist, ist der rest vom motor trotzdem noch lange nicht richtig warm, sprich die mechanischen bauteile, öl etc....


----------



## computertod (14. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und die Zündapp hat einen Klopfsensor der den Zündzeitpunkt und/ oder die Verdichtung anpaßt?


 
hat sie nicht, aber mit Super+ läuft sie mMn. etwas ruhiger und zieht etwas besser

@ich558
n Freund fährt E10 in seiner Zündapp ZD20 und er meint, dass sich der Verbrauch fast halbiert hat und sie bedeutend schneller(40 vs. 60) geht


----------



## roadgecko (14. Dezember 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ne A-klasse Nicht schlagen bitte, ich mag das Auto.


 
Hab ich nichts gegen xD mich wundert es nur das man da Super+ tanken muss (soll ?)


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wie hoch sollte man einen Benziner im kalten Zustand höchstens drehen?
> Ich schalte spätestens bei 3k, meistens so bei 2,5k.


 
Kommt immer aufs Auto drauf an, wenn der Motor kalt ist schalte ich je nach Bedarf zwischen 2000U/Min und 3000U/min. Aber eigentlich fast immer bei 2000U/Min, für den Stadtverkehr reicht es auch um kein Verkehrshinderniss zu sein. Sobald die Wassertemperatur im Normalbereich ist wird bei 3000U/Min geschaltet und sobald ich dann meine 80°c Öltemperatur erreicht hat auch gerne mal erst bei 8000U/Min


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Dezember 2011)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hab ich nichts gegen xD mich wundert es nur das man da Super+ tanken muss (soll ?)


 Normal nicht, bei der Variante(etwas flotter) schon  Steht im Handbuch, Super nur im Notfall.
Hab den Wagen erst seit nem Monat. Wollte hier nur keine Bilder posten, weil....tja, du weißt schon^^


----------



## Falk (14. Dezember 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> weit unter 2,5k kannste bei nem benziner doch eh nicht gehen, außer du willst den motor brummen hören
> Im kalten zustand sind 3000 völlig i.O.
> Allerdings muss man aufpassen, den mordernen temperaturanzeigen würde ich nicht zu sehr trauen. Denn sie messen nur die temp vom wasser soweit ich weiss, und wenn das warm ist, ist der rest vom motor trotzdem noch lange nicht richtig warm, sprich die mechanischen bauteile, öl etc....


 
Naja, zur Drehzahl: die Automatik hält die Drehzahl bei mir sehr niedrig, Stadtverkehr sind noch unter 2.000 Touren (also bei 50km/h vor sich hinrollen im 6. Gang) Ist halt ein großes Benzinmotor, der viel Drehmoment hat.

Zum anderen Thema: genau aus dem Grund werde ich jetzt bei Gelegenheit eine Erweiterung für die Multifunktionsanzeige reinhängen bei mir, die dann auch die Öltemperatur anzeigt. Weil die 90° sind schon recht schnell erreicht (also die angezeigten) und der Anzeige traue ich (mit recht) nicht so.


----------



## roadgecko (15. Dezember 2011)

Also ein bisschen sollte man das auch im Gefühl haben. Wenn nach 5min Stadtverkehr der Motor schon warm sein soll währe ich trotzdem vorsichtig. Wenn man jetzt allerdings zb. Ein paar Minuten Autobahn bei ~ 130 km/h fährt sollte das schon anders aussehen.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2011)

Trotzdem würde ich mich nur auf eine seperate Öltemperaturanzeige verlassen wo ich genau weiß, an welcher Stelle die Temperatur kontrolliert wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2011)

Wobei theoretisch Öl schneller auf Temperatur sein sollte als Wasser.
Denn um 1 kg Wasser um einen Grad Celsius zu erwärmen benötigt man 4,19 kJ für ein kg Öl nur 1,67 kJ.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2011)

Theoretisch mag das sein, die Praxis sieht aber anders aus. Das Wasser ist in maximal 5Min auf Betriebstemperatur, wohin gegen das Öl erst nach 10Min - 15Min die Betriebstemperatur erreicht hat.


----------



## ich558 (15. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, zur Drehzahl: die Automatik hält die Drehzahl bei mir sehr niedrig, Stadtverkehr sind noch unter 2.000 Touren (also bei 50km/h vor sich hinrollen im 6. Gang) Ist halt ein großes Benzinmotor, der viel Drehmoment hat.
> 
> Zum anderen Thema: genau aus dem Grund werde ich jetzt bei Gelegenheit eine Erweiterung für die Multifunktionsanzeige reinhängen bei mir, die dann auch die Öltemperatur anzeigt. Weil die 90° sind schon recht schnell erreicht (also die angezeigten) und der Anzeige traue ich (mit recht) nicht so.


 
50 km/h im 6ten?  Finde ich etwas übetrieben


----------



## roadgecko (15. Dezember 2011)

Je nachdem, welche Leistung das Fahrzeug hat ist es doch in Ordnung. Es sei denn der Motor läuft unter 1000upm dann wirds eng


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich geh bei etwa 45 in den 5. und bei knapp 60 in den 6., so daß die Drehzahl innerorts immer zwischen 1.200 Upm und 1.800 Upm liegt.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich find ne Öl Anzeige sehr nützlich und ich richte mich auch komplett danach. Erst ab knapp 80° trete ich mal etwas fester drauf, vorher immer schön vorsichtig. Hab sonst schiss, dass mir der Turbo kaputt geht.


----------



## ich558 (15. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich geh bei etwa 45 in den 5. und bei knapp 60 in den 6., so daß die Drehzahl innerorts immer zwischen 1.200 Upm und 1.800 Upm liegt.


 
Gut bei Bezinern ist das vielleicht so aber beim Diesel geht das nicht. 50 km/h im 5. sind da 1000 upm da verreckt die Kiste fast


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2011)

50 km/h im 5. Gang sind bei meinem 530dA völlig normal. Da läuft das Ding fröhlich brabbelnd mit 1.200 1/min ...was will man mehr?


----------



## >ExX< (15. Dezember 2011)

Leider gibt es bei meinem Golf (mit dem Motor) keinen sechsten Gang.

Auf´m graden kann man auch ruhig bei 2000U/min schalten, nur bei Bergen da muss man nen bisschen hochziehen 

Bilde ich mir das eig nur ein dass sich das Auto ein wenig anders anfühlt wenn der Motor warm ist, und genau so wie wenn er kalt ist?


----------



## ich558 (15. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> 50 km/h im 5. Gang sind bei meinem 530dA völlig normal. Da läuft das Ding fröhlich brabbelnd mit 1.200 1/min ...was will man mehr?


 
Also unser Previa säuft da fast ab und der Motor hört sich nicht besonders gesund an die Drehzahl liegt dann auch bei knapp über 1000 nur an und beim Q7 lässt die Automatik das nicht zu da kann man die Schaltwippen drücken wie man will 
Zwischenfrage: Wieso kommen da solche Flammen raus? Koenigsegg CCX Dyno Session - YouTube


----------



## roadgecko (15. Dezember 2011)

> Bilde ich mir das eig nur ein dass sich das Auto ein wenig anders  anfühlt wenn der Motor warm ist, und genau so wie wenn er kalt ist?



Kann gut sein. Metall ändert u.a. bei wärme seine "größe" und mit warmen sprich flüssigerem Öl schmiert es sich besser und der Motor hat weniger Wiederstand.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Dezember 2011)

@ich558: Ich schätze mal dass da zu viel Benzin-Luft-Gemisch(vielleicht auch Ethanol) eingespritzt wurde und nicht alles zu 100% verbrannt wurde, und somit hinter dem Auspuff erst entzündet hat.
Die Flammen kommen auch erst als das Gas weggenommen wird 

@roadgecko: danke


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Dezember 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also unser Previa säuft da fast ab und der Motor hört sich nicht besonders gesund an die Drehzahl liegt dann auch bei knapp über 1000 nur an und beim Q7 lässt die Automatik das nicht zu da kann man die Schaltwippen drücken wie man will
> Zwischenfrage: Wieso kommen da solche Flammen raus? Koenigsegg CCX Dyno Session - YouTube



Denke auch nicht das die Getriebe so gedacht sind für 1-4 Gang bis 50 und 6. Gang bei 60 ist ja kein 50ccm Moped..

Da kann man ja gar nicht reagieren wenn man mal schnell ausweichen muss oder so. Oködrive ist ja gut, aber man kanns auch übertreiben. Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nen Auto


----------



## ich558 (15. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht das die Getriebe so gedacht sind für 1-4 Gang bis 50 und 6. Gang bei 60 ist ja kein 50ccm Moped..
> 
> Da kann man ja gar nicht reagieren wenn man mal schnell ausweichen muss oder so. Oködrive ist ja gut, aber man kanns auch übertreiben. Aber jedem das seine



So denke ich auch. Irgentwann tuts auch dem Motor nicht mehr gut außerdem muss man dann voll aufs Gas treten um 10 km/h zu beschleunigen


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2011)

Dem Getriebe ist es herzlich egal ob man 50km/h im 5ten Gang bei 1000U/Min oder 50km/h im 2ten bei 4000U/Min fährt. Wobei ich auch nur zum warm fahren so untertourig fahre, wenn man bei einem NA Benziner in so niedrigen Drehzahlbereichen rumeiert spart man damit ohnehin kein Sprit.


----------



## Falk (16. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht das die Getriebe so gedacht sind für 1-4 Gang bis 50 und 6. Gang bei 60 ist ja kein 50ccm Moped..
> 
> Da kann man ja gar nicht reagieren wenn man mal schnell ausweichen muss oder so. Oködrive ist ja gut, aber man kanns auch übertreiben. Aber jedem das seine


 
Wie oft musst du denn im Straßenverkehr durch Beschleunigen etwas ausweichen? Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht daran erinnern, dass mir das überhaupt schon einmal passiert ist (überholen ist etwas anderes, aber das ist auch nicht plötzlich). Und eine Automatik, die 50 im 6. fährt, schaltet dann eben runter wenn es schneller vorwärts gehen soll...


----------



## ich558 (16. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es irengendeinen Diesel dessen Automatik bei 50 km/h in den 5 oder gar 6ten schaltet?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2011)

3l A6 der letzten Generation.


----------



## Falk (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich rede von Benziner


----------



## ich558 (16. Dezember 2011)

Weis ich aber trotzdem Jedenfalls wenn die Automatik so schaltet ist das ganz gut aber mit Handschalter mach ich das nicht


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Dezember 2011)

ich würds toll finden, wenn die Schhhhöne "Automatik" des Smarts bei 50 mal den 4 Gang einlegen würde. meist geschieht das erst bei rund 60. egal wie sanft ich das Pedal berühre...


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Automatik im Smart ist doch eh der letzte Mist, zumindestens bei der ersten Baureihe. Die braucht eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis der Gangwechsel vollzogen ist... da schalten die 80er Ami Getriebe noch flotter. 
Ich persönlich kann mit Automatik nichts anfangen, dafür schalte ich viel zu gerne selber und rühre kräftig im Getriebe


----------



## computertod (16. Dezember 2011)

ohja, merk ich schon am Automatik Touran meiner Eltern: wenn ich da mit 120-140 auf der Bahn fahr und dann auf der Linken Spur voll Stoff gebe dauerts erst mal n paar Sekunden bis die Automatik nen Gang runter schaltet und das Ding weg zieht. wär mir fast schon mal zum Verhängnis geworden...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Automatik im Smart ist doch eh der letzte Mist, zumindestens bei der ersten Baureihe. Die braucht eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis der Gangwechsel vollzogen ist... da schalten die 80er Ami Getriebe noch flotter.
> Ich persönlich kann mit Automatik nichts anfangen, dafür schalte ich viel zu gerne selber und rühre kräftig im Getriebe


 
zweite baureihe, aber das selbe problem...


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Dezember 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gibt es irengendeinen Diesel dessen Automatik bei 50 km/h in den 5 oder gar 6ten schaltet?


 Ich kann bei 55 in den 6. schalten, bei 35 in den 4. Weniger lässt die Automatik nicht zu.

Edit: Achso, hab auch keinen Diesel^^


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Automatik im Smart ist doch eh der letzte Mist, zumindestens bei der ersten Baureihe. Die braucht eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis der Gangwechsel vollzogen ist... da schalten die 80er Ami Getriebe noch flotter.



Das sind ja auch keine echten Automatik-Getriebe, sondern lediglich automatisierte Handschaltgetriebe. Bei denen muss weiterhin eine Kupplung getreten werden (von der Automatik halt), um den Gang zu wechseln. Was im aktuellen Smart verbaut wird, weiß ich nicht.
Der Gangwechsel kann zwar auch mit so einem Getriebe schnell passieren (Wie das SMG im M3, dass BMW eine zeitlang verbaut hat), aber ein Smart ist ja nicht so das sportlich orientiere Fahrzeug und komfortabel ist so eine brachiale Methode auch nicht sonderlich.

Eine Wandlerautomatik trennt den Kraftfluss nicht beim Schalten (es wird lediglich das Motordrehmoment etwas reduziert und teilweise die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung geöffnet - dann erfolgt die Kraftübertragung hydraulisch), Doppelkupplungsgetriebe öffnen eine Kupplung und schließen die andere gleichzeitig, sodass der Kraftfluss auch nicht unterbrochen wird.

@computertod: man könnte auch Gas geben, bevor man auf die linke Spur zieht. Funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man genug Sicherheitsabstand hält.  Oder den Sportmodus aktivieren. Oder manuell runterschalten.


Ich sag immer: Ein Kupplungspedal behindert mich beim Beschleunigen...


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Dezember 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> ohja, merk ich schon am Automatik Touran meiner Eltern: wenn ich da mit 120-140 auf der Bahn fahr und dann auf der Linken Spur voll Stoff gebe dauerts erst mal n paar Sekunden bis die Automatik nen Gang runter schaltet und das Ding weg zieht. wär mir fast schon mal zum Verhängnis geworden...


 Der hat doch ein DSG, oder? Auch ne Wandlerautomatik sollte nicht so lange brauchen, dass es gefährlich wird, da wirst du einfach den hinter dir fahrenden Wagen falsch eingeschätzt haben


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2011)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> zweite baureihe, aber das selbe problem...


 
Trotzdem mag ich den Smart sehr, hätte für den Alltag auch gerne einen. Kann mich aber nicht so richtig überwinden einen meiner beiden Fahrzeuge gegen etwas langsames zu tauschen.


----------



## Zoon (17. Dezember 2011)

Nimm doch nen Smart mit Hayabusa Umbau dann ist das Problem der Langsamkeit gelöst


----------



## nyso (17. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin jetzt nen paar mal den aktuellen Smart gefahren. Irgendwas mit mcd stand hinten drauf, nen Diesel wars.

Also da schaltet jeder Trekker schneller
Ungelogen, Schaltzeiten wie ein Faultier auf Valium, furchtbar.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2011)

mhd vll?


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 3l A6 der letzten Generation.


 
Was genau meinst du damit? Audi A6 4F 3.0 TDI?


----------



## der_yappi (17. Dezember 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nimm doch nen Smart mit Hayabusa Umbau dann ist das Problem der Langsamkeit gelöst



Gibts schon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder von http://www.smartdragster.de/ -> Bilderalbum hier: ShowIt V2.2.00 )

Yvonne Kirschner fhrt Dragster-Smart mit 450 PS - Region - Pforzheimer Zeitung
Die kommen bei mir aus dem Landkreis.

Der 1/4-Meilen Smart stand auch schon öfters als Ausstellungsstück auf der Hobby+Elektronik Messe in Stuttgart an nem Stand


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du damit? Audi A6 4F 3.0 TDI?


Dürfte der hier gewesen sein:
http://www.audi.de/etc/medialib/ngw....0015.File.pdf/2005_08_a6_c6_30tdiquattro.pdf

Was ich damit meinte erschließt sich aus dem Post davor:
Der hat in der Stadt gerne mal den 5ten Gang bemüht.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dürfte der hier gewesen sein:
> http://www.audi.de/etc/medialib/ngw....0015.File.pdf/2005_08_a6_c6_30tdiquattro.pdf
> 
> Was ich damit meinte erschließt sich aus dem Post davor:
> Der hat in der Stadt gerne mal den 5ten Gang bemüht.


 
Kann nicht sein.. wir hatten einen 2006er und jetzt einen 2010er mit der Tiptronic, und bei beiden muss man schon erstmal über 52-53 fahren, damit er überhaupt in den 4ten schaltet, danach kann man sich dann wieder auf 45 runterfallen lassen - im 4ten wohlgemerkt, aber an den 5ten ist da überhaupt nicht zu denken..


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2011)

Das war eine Extraversion für den Leasingmarkt welche nochmal knapp unter irgendwelche Verbrauchs-Grenzwerte in Benelux gedrückt wurde mit etwas weniger Leistung. Kann gut sein dass auch das Schaltverhalten geändert wurde.


----------



## Niza (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin immer der ,den ihr auf der Autonbahn überholen müsst 

Meiner
VW Polo 86C (1992) 270.000KM
1,0Liter Maschiene mit 45PS 4 Gang

Als Gelernter KFZ mechatroniker kann man wenigstens alles dran machen 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2011)

na, da nen anständigen Motor rein und du überholst alle^^


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2011)

Gerade Mechatroniker ist bei dem Wagen ja nicht gefragt, da braucht es den guten alten Mechaniker  .


----------



## ich558 (17. Dezember 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein.. wir hatten einen 2006er und jetzt einen 2010er mit der Tiptronic, und bei beiden muss man schon erstmal über 52-53 fahren, damit er überhaupt in den 4ten schaltet, danach kann man sich dann wieder auf 45 runterfallen lassen - im 4ten wohlgemerkt, aber an den 5ten ist da überhaupt nicht zu denken..


 
Ganz kenau so ist es bei uns auch. Der 5 Gang kommt erst bei 70 aus mit den Schaltwippen kann man ihn schon bei 65 reindrücken. Wenn er mal drin ist kann man damit bis ca 62 nach fahren.


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nimm doch nen Smart mit Hayabusa Umbau dann ist das Problem der Langsamkeit gelöst



Der Smart ist für mich auch nur interessant weil er sparsam ist, wenn ich da einen Hayabusa Motor einbauen würde wäre das auch wieder vernichtet. Zum rein schnell fahren bräuchte ich nur einen SR20DET in mein Alltagsauto einbauen, dann hätte ich 220PS + auf 1100 Kilo. Aber mir geht es halt wie gesagt um den Verbrauch, da nerven mich meine 8.5L im moment schon ein bisschen, wobei das für 160PS und 16 Jahre alter Technik schon äusserst ok ist.



nyso schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt nen paar mal den aktuellen Smart gefahren. Irgendwas mit mcd stand hinten drauf, nen Diesel wars.
> 
> Also da schaltet jeder Trekker schneller
> Ungelogen, Schaltzeiten wie ein Faultier auf Valium, furchtbar.


 

Die Schaltung ist ein bekanntest Problem, leider.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2011)

Gerade als Ökoauto überzeugt der Smart imo überhaupt nicht, erst recht wenn man den Nutzraum mit einbezieht.
Der neue Panda mit Twin Air verbraucht z.B. genau so viel Benzin bei mehr Leistung und deutlich mehr Platz.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade Mechatroniker ist bei dem Wagen ja nicht gefragt, da braucht es den guten alten Mechaniker  .


 
Mechaniker ist doch in Mechatroniker mit inbegriffen


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Dezember 2011)

mechatroniker sind idr aber auf die elektronik spezialisiert


----------



## Nekro (17. Dezember 2011)

Da die Autos von heute mehr Elektronik haben, ja. Der Mechaniker wurde zum Mechatroniker, die Ausbildung ist umfangreicher


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade als Ökoauto überzeugt der Smart imo überhaupt nicht, erst recht wenn man den Nutzraum mit einbezieht.
> Der neue Panda mit Twin Air verbraucht z.B. genau so viel Benzin bei mehr Leistung und deutlich mehr Platz.


 
Ein ehemaliger Bekannter von mir fuhr seinen Smart for two (erste Baureihe) mit 3.1L Diesel. Find ich schon sehr beachtlich, wenn ich das mit meinen 8.5L vergleiche. Stauraum brauch ich keinen, da ich immer alleine fahre. Wenn ich mal mit meiner Freundin unterwegs bin fahren wir mit ihrem Auto. Aber selbst für 2 Leute würde uns das reichen... aber sie meinte letztens auch das mich der Smart mit seinem schwachen Motor ganz schnell nerven würde.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Dezember 2011)

Also ein 92er Polo ist nun wirklich kein technisches Highlight und es sollte da jeder Mechaniker wie Mechatroniker mit zurecht kommen. Oder weis ein Mechantroniker etwa nicht, wie die 4 Takte funktionieren? Auch ein Getriebe instandsetzen sollte der Mechatroniker können. Grad bei solch alten Autos.

Andersrum würde ich eher sagen wenn der Mechaniker an ne S-Klasse ran muss die E-Probs hat, dass da vielleicht nichts von wird. Aber das hat eher was mit herstellerbezogene Weiterbildung zu tun.


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten Mechatroniker können nur noch den Laptop an den Wagen hängen und mit allem anderen sind sie überfordert... alao ich glaube der Anteil an Mechatronikern die Getriebe revidieren können ist ziemlich klein.


----------



## Zoon (18. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein ehemaliger Bekannter von mir fuhr seinen Smart for two (erste Baureihe) mit 3.1L Diesel.



Naja wenn ich es drauf anlege kann ich meinen 320d auch mit 5einhalb Litern auf 100km fahren. Und das ist ein vollwertiges Auto  (Das ist noch einer ganz ohne Effiziens Start Stop Quatsch)

Laut den Ökolabel (ähnlich wie bei Haushaltsgeräten) was bald für Autos kommen soll ist der Smart genauso "gut" wie Audi Q7, Mercedes G Klasse und Co ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Dezember 2011)

Das schlimme am Smart ist die Diskrepanz zwischen Verbrauch auf der Rolle und Verbrauch auf der Straße. 
D.h. ein BMW 520d benötigt real etwa einen Liter mehr bei 150% mehr Sitzplätzen + riesen Kofferraum und natürlich mit normalen Fahrleistungen im Gegensatz zum Smart CDi, welches Deutschlands langsamter Neuwagen sein dürfte.

Das Ergebniss des AMS Tests:
http://www.it-ihl.de/Smart_AMS_4.jpg


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die meisten Mechatroniker können nur noch den Laptop an den Wagen hängen und mit allem anderen sind sie überfordert... alao ich glaube der Anteil an Mechatronikern die Getriebe revidieren können ist ziemlich klein.



Genau so siehts aus. Nichts gegen Leute, die diesen Beruf gelernt haben, aber ich kenne ein Paar und deren Wissen im Bereich Elektrotechnik/Elektronik ist ziemlich erbärmlich und das ist denen nicht mal richtig bewusst. Im Bereich Mechanik dürfte es nicht anders sein. Aber mehr wird ja auch nicht verlangt. Ein Getriebe revidieren kann aber auch bei weitem nicht jeder guter Mechaniker, denke ich. Deshalb gibts ja auch Unternehmen, die sich auf Getriebereparaturen spezialisiert haben.


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2011)

Das ist alles schön und gut, aber zwischen 3.1L Diesel und 5.5L liegen mal eben 77%. Ausserdem kostet ein gebrauchter E46 320d im Unterhalt und Anschaffung eine ganz andere Mänge als ein Smart. Für was also 77% mehr Spritverbrauch, höhere Steuer, höhere Reperaturkosten usw bezahlen wenn ich dieses Vollwertige Auto nicht brauche? Bei einem 320d könnte ich auch bei meinem Sunny bleiben, das würde mir nicht viel Geld sparen. Die paar Euro für den Treibstoff vernichten die teuren Diesel Steuern. 

Der Smart wäre eines der wenigen Autos die für mich in Frage kommen wenn ich wirklich viel Geld sparen will.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab eine sinnvolle Verwendung für die Fußraumbeleuchtung gefunden.
 Ich hab eben den Zwerg ausgesaugt und dabei war die Beleuchtung sehr hilfreich^^


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Dezember 2011)

Immer wenn ich einen gewissen Pegel habe, und nicht mehr weiß wo die Pedale sind, finde ich sie auch ganz nützlich.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ein Getriebe revidieren kann aber auch bei weitem nicht jeder guter Mechaniker, denke ich. Deshalb gibts ja auch Unternehmen, die sich auf Getriebereparaturen spezialisiert haben.



Naja man muss sich schon mit befassen. Aber welches Zahnradpaar welcher Gang ist und ob die Synchronringe noch zu gebrauchen sind sollte jeder der diesen Beruf gelernt hat schon erkennen und wissen. Nicht auf anhieb aber nach 3 min. Nachdenken sollte es klar sein.

Und da neue Zahnräder rauf pressen sollte auch jeder hinbekommen.

Die Unternehmen, welche du meinst machen auch genau das aber noch viel genauer. Denn dort werden defekte Sachen wie Gehäuse oder Wellen wieder Revediert und das macht eine KFZ-Budde meines Wissens nach nicht. Aber viele Wissen noch nicht mal warum das Differenzial da ist und was es macht! Aber dann den Kunden mit teilweise über 100€ Stundenlohn abziehen


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Nichts gegen Leute, die diesen Beruf gelernt haben, aber ich kenne ein Paar und deren Wissen im Bereich Elektrotechnik/Elektronik ist ziemlich erbärmlich und das ist denen nicht mal richtig bewusst. Im Bereich Mechanik dürfte es nicht anders sein. Aber mehr wird ja auch nicht verlangt. Ein Getriebe revidieren kann aber auch bei weitem nicht jeder guter Mechaniker, denke ich. Deshalb gibts ja auch Unternehmen, die sich auf Getriebereparaturen spezialisiert haben.


 
Also die guten alten Mechatroniker können das in der Regel alle. Wobei die alten Getriebe aus deren Zeit auch nicht mit z.B. einem DSG Getriebe zu vergleichen sind. Getrieberevidieren war nur ein Beispiel, ein Kumpel von mir lernt gerade (3tes Lehrjahr) KfZ-Mechatroniker und hat mich letztens gefragt ob ich einen Motorumbau bei ihm machen kann, da er sich das selber nicht zutraut.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> ein Kumpel von mir lernt gerade (3tes Lehrjahr) KfZ-Mechatroniker und hat mich letztens gefragt ob ich einen Motorumbau bei ihm machen kann, da er sich das selber nicht zutraut.


 
Vlt einfach nur ne gute Selbsteinschätzung?
Er fragt einfach jmd dem er das zutraut und lernt dadurch was und kanns beim nächsten mal dann vlt selber?
Außerdem kanns ja sein das er sowas in seiner Lehre bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht hat.
Jede Firma bildet etwas anders aus / setzt andere Schwerpunkte.

Bei uns in der Berufsschulklasse (IT-Systemkaufmann / Informatikkaufmann) hatten wir Leute, die konnten dir in Java und C++ / C# Programme in windeseile schreiben, hatten aber keine Ahnung vom Innenleben eines PCs...


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2011)

Ansichtssache... 
Von einem KfZ-Mechaniker im dritten Lehrjahr kann man ruhig mehr erwarten als das er gerade so eine Batterie ausbauen kann und Scheinwerfer wechseln drauf hat. Aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch anders, weil ich alles kann und nicht mal gelernter KfZ´ler bin.


----------



## Witcher (20. Dezember 2011)

ist bei vielen so selbst ist der Mann, hab an meinem Auto auch alles selber gemacht.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Dezember 2011)

Hab nen Problem mit meinem Golf.
Hab das die Climatronic von VW drin, und wenn ich das Auto morgens warm laufen lasse, damit die Scheiben frei werden, kommt gar keine warme Luft raus, auch wenn die Karre 15 Minuten lang läuft.

Wenn ich dann losfahre bekomm ich schlagartig warme Luft.
Was kann das sein?


----------



## Falk (20. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nen Problem mit meinem Golf.
> Hab das die Climatronic von VW drin, und wenn ich das Auto morgens warm laufen lasse, damit die Scheiben frei werden, kommt gar keine warme Luft raus, auch wenn die Karre 15 Minuten lang läuft.
> 
> Wenn ich dann losfahre bekomm ich schlagartig warme Luft.
> Was kann das sein?



Naja, im Leerlauf im Stand wird der Motor eben nicht sonderlich warm. Außerdem ist das warmlaufenlassen nicht erlaubt. Einfach Kratzen, dann gebläse auf anschlag. Klappt bei mir soweit gut, nach ein paar Meter wird die Frontscheibe klar (Heckscheibe ist ja eh geheizt). Aber auch nicht vergessen, den Luftstrom auf die Scheibe zu richten.


----------



## Zoon (20. Dezember 2011)

Standheizung FTW


----------



## Re4dt (20. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hab nen Problem mit meinem Golf.
> Hab das die Climatronic von VW drin, und wenn ich das Auto morgens warm laufen lasse, damit die Scheiben frei werden, kommt gar keine warme Luft raus, auch wenn die Karre 15 Minuten lang läuft.


 Ist das nicht Verboten nach einen Bestimmten Gesetz in der StVo? Weiß gerade nicht welches genau es war  Das ist bei unserem 2. Wagen auch so (Opel Zafira)


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Standheizung FTW



Oder Garage


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das warmlaufenlassen nicht erlaubt.


 
Genau so wie sinnfreies hin und her fahren, trotzdem hält sich niemand dran. Ich lass da lieber den Wagen schonmal warm laufen und die Sitzheizung vorglühen...


----------



## >ExX< (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab für meinen sprit bezahlt, also lasse ich mein auto auch solange warm laufen wie ich will

Aber der motor war schon warm und da hätte im stand auch schon warme luft kommen müssen


----------



## Niza (21. Dezember 2011)

Naja Also als Mechatroniker muss man nicht nur Den Computer Anschließen und Fehler auslesen
Dazu gehören auch Elektrokenntnisse Schaltpläne lesen Fehler Finden und ggf Kabel erneuern oder Kabelstrang
*und Natürlich hat ein Auto auch noch einen Motor und Getriebe und Räder *
Deswegen muss er auch die Sachen können die Ein Mechaniker auch kann
z.B. Zahnriemen Wechseln 
Inspektionen 
Mal einen Motor zerlegen um eine Zylinderkopfdichtung zu erneuern
Dichtungen erneuern
Motorteile erneuern 
Fehlersuche
usw

Man lernt auch wie man mit dem Multimeter umgeht 
(Was ich aber schon vorher wusste da ich mich viel mit Computern Zuhause beschäftigt habe Hobby mäßig)

*Nur leider ist heutzutage gerade bei den neuen Autos die Fehlersuche nicht mehr so einfach wie damals oder bei meinen Polo 
Das Auto heute ist viel Complexter mit BUS-Systemen, Steuergeräten und zwar massig, Software usw*

Wir hatten damals mal einen Fehler der durch ein Update der Steuergerätesoftware per Softwareupdate behoben wurde

Es wird zwar ein Fehler Angezeigt aber der muss erst mal eingegrenzt werden 
*Und aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass die Fehlerauslesung nur den Fehler eingrenzen und in nicht genau auf das Teil XY beschreiben
Da bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als die gute alte Fehlersuche

*PS:
Das ist jetzt genau ein Jahr her das ich meine Ausbildung fertig hatte
Und seitdem Arbeite ich in einen ganz anderen Bereich 
Aber das ist eine Andere Geschichte

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die meisten Mechatroniker können nur noch den Laptop an den Wagen hängen und mit allem anderen sind sie überfordert... alao ich glaube der Anteil an Mechatronikern die Getriebe revidieren können ist ziemlich klein.


 
Denke ich nicht... Die Mechatroniker bei uns in der Firma machen mehr als den Laptop anhängen. Ein Mechatroniker hat mehr Wissen über Mechanik und Elektronik als ein Automechaniker. Den Automechaniker gibt es nicht mehr, das ist jetzt der Automobilfachmann und liegt eine Stufe unter dem Mechatroniker (nicht nur lohnmässig)
Logischerweise hängt man den Laptop an, damit man auch die 100en Sensoren auslesen kann, wofür der liebe Kunde schliesslich auch zahlt. Der Kunde braucht ja mittlerweile in jedem Rad einen "Batteriebetriebenen Wireless Reifendrucksensor." 
Um die Daten auslesen zu können, ist ein Bildschirm ab und zu noch praktisch, da man die "0101010" nicht durch das elektronische Bauteil lesen kann.
Mit dem Diagnosegerät sieht man die sporadischen Fehler etc.
Der Mechatroniker hat die gleiche Ausbildung wie der Mechaniker, nur viel mehr Elektrotechnik, Elektronik.

Ausbildung Mechatroniker 4 Jahre, Automobilfachmann 3 Jahre.
Ich bin gerade in der Ausbildung als Mechatroniker, die die schlechte Noten haben in der Schule fallen eine Stufe runter auf den Automobilfachmann.

Die Mechatroniker bei uns in der Firma arbeiten an Autos wie dem R8, A8, RS6 etc. und haben oft noch eine Weiterbildung zum Diagnostiker. Jeder kann einen Zahnriemen oder Kette wechseln. Auch arbeiten am Getriebe sind nicht schwierig. Dafür hat man ja auch das Werkstattinformationssystem wo alles dokumentiert ist und dementsprechende Spezialwerkzeuge. Nicht weil alle dumm sind, sondern um Zeit zu sparen. Das Bild vom gemütlichen Automechaniker mit den dreckigen Händen und einer Zigarrette ist schon längst vorbei.

Auto ist heute nicht gleich Auto. Man kann nicht mal eben die Motorhaube öffnen und weiss schon was das Problem ist. Kein Wunder wenn in einem mittelklasse Wagen bereits über 3000m Leitungen verlegt sind.

Klar ein alter Polo ist was anderes, den kann jeder Laie auseinandernehmen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2011)

Super Beitrag .

Übrigens hat mein Händler mich gerade angerufen und mit mir einen Abholtermin für mein neues Schätzchen vereinbart, d.h. am 17. März hole ich ihn in Neckarsulm ab  .


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2011)

Aber eigentlich hab doch ICH an dem Tag Geburtstag  .


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2011)

@Darkfleet85 

Ich will jetzt nicht deinen ganzen Posting quoten, darum mache ich das jetzt einfach mal so. 

Es ist richtig das die heutigen Autos wesentlich mehr Elektronik haben als noch vor 10 Jahren. Das ist auch der Grund wieso der Berufszweig nicht mehr Mechaniker sondern Mechatroniker genannt wird. Es liegt mittlerweile wesentlich mehr im elektronischen Bereich, dass ist auch soweit schön und gut. Letztens war ich mit meinem Sunny beim der örtlichen Werkstatt (freie) und wollte das sie mir bitte mal den Motor neu einstellen. Ende vom Lied war das sie mich heim geschickt haben da ich kein Can-Bus im Auto habe sondern einen ordinären OBD-1 Anschluss (so heißt er glaube ich). Bin dann zu mir in die Halle gefahren und hab den Motor selber eingestellt auch ohne Computer. Ansich nicht sonderlich schwer wenn man eine Zündzeitpunktpistole und einen Schraubenzieher für die Drosselklappenschraube hat. Sowas kann man doch von einem Lehrling wohl erwarten das er das auch ohne einen PC hinbekommt. Ich vermisse einfach die Selbständigkeit wie z.B. eine Zündspule auf funktion zu testen oder aber eine LiMa. Das ging damals ohne Laptop und daran hat sich nicht viel geändert... natürlich stelle ich meine Motoren auch mit hilfe des Laptops ein weil man einfach wesentlich genauere Informationen bekommt. Beim Leerlauf zum Beispiel sieht man auf dem Tacho sehr schwer ob es nun 900U/Min oder 750U/Min sind (da nur 1000U/Min und 500U/Min eine Makierung haben). Da ist ein Laptop natürlich ganz nützlich der dir die genaue Drehzahl anzeigt... es würde aber auch ohne gehen. 

Mir persönlich macht das Schrauben per Laptop aber einfach keinen Spaß, oft schließe ich den Laptop nicht an wenn bei mir was nicht geht oder bei meinen Kumpels sondern suche es lieber selber. Das man dies in einer Werkstatt nicht machen kann wegen Zeitdruck ist selbstverständlich... aber wenn ich schon höre das es Leute im dritten Lehrjahr gibt die den Unterschied zwischen Kette und Zahnriemen nicht kennen oder letzteres mit einem Keilriemen verwechseln kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Was ein OT Punkt ist, wissen sie meistens ebenfalls nicht. 

Natürlich siehst du als Mechatroniker das anders


----------



## 1821984 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ja es gibt soche und solche. Aber es lernt auch nicht jeder bei Audi  oder Benz wo man jeden Tag mit Autos zu tun hat, die alles können außer  nen Fass Bier aufmachen. Auch die lernen aber Mechatroniker und wollen  das gleiche vermittelt haben. 
Anders sieht es da schon aus, wenn die Leute selbst einschätzen sollten  ob was noch funzt oder eben nicht. Und was ich da in Werkstätten erlebt  habe von Lehrlingen bis zum Meister, dann fass ich mir an Kopf. Für über  100€ die Stunde wäre es toll, wenn alle so wären wie Darkfleet meint. Aber leider ist sehr oft ein anderes Bild vor Ort. Rätsel raten kann ich selbst. In die Werkstatt fahre ich, wenn ich eine kompetente und sachliche Antwort haben will. Aber wenn die anfangen zu Rätseln, sind das ganz schnell meine Freunde

Und grad die Betriebe mit VW-Audi im Hause haben mich da sehr enttäuscht. Da war eher das $ in den Augen zu sehen. Nicht jeder Least ein Auto und muss sich keine gedanken um Reparaturkosten machen. Mein Seathändler hab ich mal aufn Pott gesetzt wegen folgendem:

Radlager vorne links neu, wollte er voll berechnen ink. ein u. ausbau. So weit ok. Dann war noch die Achsmanschette in Po und die wollte er auch nochmal voll mit ein u. ausbau berechnen. Da hab ich ihn gefragt, wie er darauf kommt, weil es ja nur noch 8 Schrauben sind, bis die Antriebwelle draußen ist. Arbeitszeit vielleicht 20min (hoch angesetzt). Da zahl ich doch nicht 150€ mehr für. Ende war, ich hab mein Auto dort wieder mitgenommen und wo anders machen lassen. Er hatte bischen sparsam geschaut.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (23. Dezember 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und grad die Betriebe mit VW-Audi im Hause haben mich da sehr enttäuscht. Da war eher das $ in den Augen zu sehen. Nicht jeder Least ein Auto und muss sich keine gedanken um Reparaturkosten machen. Mein Seathändler hab ich mal aufn Pott gesetzt wegen folgendem:
> 
> Radlager vorne links neu, wollte er voll berechnen ink. ein u. ausbau. So weit ok. Dann war noch die Achsmanschette in Po und die wollte er auch nochmal voll mit ein u. ausbau berechnen. Da hab ich ihn gefragt, wie er darauf kommt, weil es ja nur noch 8 Schrauben sind, bis die Antriebwelle draußen ist. Arbeitszeit vielleicht 20min (hoch angesetzt). Da zahl ich doch nicht 150€ mehr für. Ende war, ich hab mein Auto dort wieder mitgenommen und wo anders machen lassen. Er hatte bischen sparsam geschaut.


 
Da bist du sicher nicht der Einzelfall, aber die Gier der Vertragswerkstätten sagt noch nichts über die Fähigkeiten der Mechatroniker dort. Ich weiß nicht ob sich ein Mechtroniker zumindest theoretisch mit einem KFZ-Mechaniker gleichsetzen lässt, aber was ich mit sicherheit weiß ist, dass ein Mechatroniker nicht mal annährend an einen richtigen Elektroniker mit seinem Wissen heran kommt. Ein Mechatroniker kennt vielleicht ein Paar ganz spezielle Sachen, aber auch das nur auf Baugruppenebenen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2011)

Habe mal den neuen S5 Probegesessen, ich liebe ihn !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Dezember 2011)

Sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## ich558 (23. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Habe mal den neuen S5 Probegesessen, ich liebe ihn !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wirklich schöne Kiste! Auch die Scheinwerfer gefallen mir noch besser als die des Vorgängers


----------



## nyso (23. Dezember 2011)

In meiner Stadt fährt einer rum, aber kein Cabrio
Echt ne nette Kiste


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie habe ich mich an den Audi Grillen total satt gesehen, da gefallen mir aktuelle Mercedes und BMW deutlich besser.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Dezember 2011)

mein geschmack sind sie auch nicht, bis auf den A7 (sportsback) find ich audi genauso langweilig wie Benz, mehr als ein gähnen hat das design bei mir nicht aufgeweckt, außer die aktuellen scheinwerfer. Aber das ist ja wie so vieles geschmackssache


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2011)

Och ich finde Benz baut schon seit ein paar Jahren Autos die nicht mehr nur dem Opaklientel gefallen sondern auch jüngeren Leuten. Aber wie du schon sagst Geschmäcker sind verschieden, zum Glück. Das für mich aktuell schönste Auto auf dem Markt ist und bleibt der Subaru Impreza WRX STi BJ2002 - 2005 und 2005 - 2007. Eine absolute traum Linie und Zeitlos schön. Einzig die Lufthutze in der Motorhaube ist ein wenig zuviel, aber die gehört auf einen WRX halt einfach drauf.


----------



## computertod (24. Dezember 2011)

wenn wir grad bei Lieblingsautos sind: Porsche 964 Turbo


----------



## Nekro (24. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens hat mein Händler mich gerade angerufen und mit mir einen Abholtermin für mein neues Schätzchen vereinbart, d.h. am 17. März hole ich ihn in Neckarsulm ab  .



was wird es denn nochmal?



Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Dezember 2011)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir grad bei Lieblingsautos sind:



Hmm, schwierige Frage. Viele gute Autos da draußen, viele die man gerne hätte, viele die begeistern. Aber mein absoluter Favorit, den ich jeder Frau vorziehen würde:

Lamborghini Murcielago LP670-4 SV

Was für ein pervers geiles, böses, aggressives und schnelles, vollkommen überflüssiges und abgehobenes, polarisierendes Auto..


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (24. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt kein schöneres Auto auf dieser Welt als den 67'er Buick Riviera.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Dezember 2011)

Nekro schrieb:


> was wird es denn nochmal?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Dezember 2011)

computertod schrieb:


> wenn wir grad bei Lieblingsautos sind


 
Die Rally / Gruppe-B Autos aus den 80ern
Lancia Delta S4
Audi Quattro S1
Peugeot 205 T16


Oder einen Porsche Spyder aus den 50ern 

Aus heutiger Sicht: Audi TT (S oder RS), Golf GTI, Peugeot RCZ, die aktuelle C-Klasse als AMG, 1er BMW Coupé, Alpina B3, KTM X-Bow
Ist ein wenig breit aufgestellt - aber sich nur auf eins festlegen  Nööööö, viel zu langweilig


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Dezember 2011)

am besten alles, dann muss man sich nicht festlegen und hat jeden tag aufs neue spass


----------



## winner961 (24. Dezember 2011)

Also meine derzeitigen Lieblingsautos wären: Ein BMW M3 , ein BMW 8er , ein Porsche 959( saß ich schon drin und bin mitgefahren ),KTM Xbo ( saß ich schon drin und bin mitgefahren) und dazu noch ein Ford Mustang , ein Focus RS und zum Schluss noch ein Opel Manta  !!!


----------



## turbosnake (24. Dezember 2011)

A oder B?


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Dezember 2011)

Ach, mehrere Lieblingsautos, das ist doch langweilig. Das ganze auf ein einziges Auto zu reduzieren, dass einen absolut fasziniert, das ist das Spannende. (Auch natürlich, was bei rauskommt.)


----------



## STSLeon (25. Dezember 2011)

der noch aktuelle Porsche 911 Turbo S


----------



## >ExX< (25. Dezember 2011)

Dodge Challenger SRT 8 392 Hemi


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Dodge Challenger SRT 8 392 Hemi


----------



## ich558 (25. Dezember 2011)

R8 V10, 458 Italia, AM DBS, SLS AMG, Gallarde Superleggera, Aventador sehen schon zum anbeisen aus Wenn ich glück habe bekomme ich in ein paar Wochen die Möglichkeit mal mit einem R8 V10 zu fahren


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde davon keinen haben wollen... persönlich kann ich mit Ferrari und Co eh nicht viel anfangen, gefallen mir alle nicht wirklich. Da würde ich ein z.B. ein C63 AMG vorziehen...


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Dezember 2011)

SLS AMG, Aventador, C 63AMG Coupé, SL 73AMG


----------



## Re4dt (25. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir AC Cobra und Plymouth Superbird. Ansonsten C63AMG Black Series, Nissan GT-R und Opel Insignia OPC ()


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich schaue was meine Favorits sind, natürlich nur aus dem  Fahrzeugbestand die ich bisher auch selbst bewegt habe, da ich mir sonst  schwer eine Meinung zu bilden kann. Dann wäre für mich nach wie vor,  der Aston Martin V8 Vantage ganz oben auf dem Wunschzettel. Aber auch  der S5 welcher mich bald erwartet ist nicht wirklich weit von meinen  Traumwagen entfernt.


----------



## AeroX (25. Dezember 2011)

Meine sind BMW Mh3 von manhart Racing & M6 Cabrio, x6 m & Lamborghini aventador


----------



## Olstyle (25. Dezember 2011)

Traumwagen gibt es viele und die zeichnen sich auch nicht immer durch Motorleistung aus. Im Sommer wollte ich unseren Moke z.B. durch nichts ersetzen(ausser vielleicht durch einen Moke mit Cooper Motorisierung  ) die nächsten Woche werde ich mir in erster Linie eine Automatik wünschen und nächstes Jahr zum Ring dürfte es gerne ein Bulli sein.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe auch viele Traumwagen, für einen könnte ich mich wohl kaum entscheiden.


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2011)

Datsun 510 mit L20B Motor oder Nissan Skyline Typ C10 mit dem 118kw 2L Motor. Aber das wären beides keine Alltagsautos... aber geil sind sie auf jedenfall. Aber im Grunde sind meine "Traumautos" alle in einem bezahlbaren Rahmen, da ich wie gesagt mit Ferrari, Lambo und Co nix anfangen kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn es um traumauto`s geht...naja...Mir könnte ja so eine lotus elise gefallen.Allerdings müßte man die dann noch mit einem aufgebohrten V6-tdi sammt quattro-antrieb modifizieren.(die ps müssen ja irgendwie auf die straße kommen)
Alternativ würde ich auch gern mal so einen rallye-S1 in der letzten ausbaustufe fahren.(ur-quattro) Walter Röhrl hat ja gemeint "Bei dem auto ist man mit denken im prinzip schon zu langsam".


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also wenn es um traumauto`s geht...naja...Mir könnte ja so eine lotus elise gefallen.Allerdings müßte man die dann noch mit einem aufgebohrten V6-tdi sammt quattro-antrieb modifizieren.(die ps müssen ja irgendwie auf die straße kommen)
> Alternativ würde ich auch gern mal so einen rallye-S1 in der letzten ausbaustufe fahren.(ur-quattro) Walter Röhrl hat ja gemeint "Bei dem auto ist man mit denken im prinzip schon zu langsam".


 
Die Kombination aus Elise und Diesel / 4WD ist mMn komplett am Prinzip der Elise oder eher am Prinzips von Lotus vorbei.
Klein und leicht.
Und das ist ein Diesel V6 und ein 4WD schon mal nicht.

Aber beim Ur-Quattro


----------



## Zoon (26. Dezember 2011)

Von Audi Ingenieuren wurde auf Basis des A5 ein Leichtbaukonzept vorgestellt. Mit dem 2.5 TFSI 5 Zylinder Quattro, Leichtbau ohne auf Komfort zu verzichten.
Leider wurde nicht wirklich in der Öffentlichkeit beworben. Der Wagen ist 416 Kg leichter als ein von der Leistung vergleichbarer RS5 

(Nachzulesen in Sportauto12 / 11 Leichtbau Spezial)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Dezember 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings müßte man die dann noch mit einem aufgebohrten V6-tdi sammt quattro-antrieb modifizieren.


 
Ja, aber nur wenn man aus dem Lotus eine unfahrbare Krücke machen will.


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Dezember 2011)

schöne autos gibts viele, R32, 1er GTI...
ODer was schönes britisches leichtes, da gibts viele die mir gefallen würden  Angefangen beim klassischen SUper7/Caterham, über ariel, Lotus, Threewheeler, ascari, McLaren.... Gibt viele britische/englische marken die mir gefallen, mittlerweile mehr als deutsche, da die deutschen autos einfach irgendwie zu "normal" sind.... Was natürlich nicht heißt dass sie schlecht sind, schon schäner VR6-SOund steht eigentlich über allem


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2011)

Lotus Elise mit einem sack schweren V6 Traktor Motor? Naja...
Das wäre wie einen 4 Zylinder Hochdrehzahlmotor in einen Bentley einzubauen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Lotus Elise mit einem sack schweren V6 Traktor Motor? Naja...
> Das wäre wie einen 4 Zylinder Hochdrehzahlmotor in einen Bentley einzubauen.



Dieselmotoren eignen sich bestens für Rennwagen, wie man auch bei LeMans sah...


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

Sicherlich haben Diesel auch Vorteile. Aber ich will wenn ich einen Sportwagen kaufe auch was hören. 

Ein Musterbeispiel für einen Sportwagenmotor ist für mich immernoch der Motor des Honda S2000. 2 Liter Sauger der über seine Drehzahl kommt. Schade, dass sowas so selten ist.

Zum Thema Allrad. Den finde ich wirklich unnötig. Klar bringt er beim anfahren Vorteile mit sich, aber das wars auch. Nachteile sind höhere Verbrauch, höheres Gewicht und er muss bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten mitgeschleppt werden.
Dann lieber einen Heckantrieb, der bringt auch gut Traktion und lässt sich schön dynamisch fahren, man hat auch keine Antriebseinflüsse bei der Lenkung.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Dezember 2011)

Im Alltagsbetrieb macht sich das schlappe Drehmoment des 2 bzw. 2.2 Liters arg bemerkbar, weil man nicht ständig bei über 5000upm fährt. Ähnlich ist es beim RX-8. Heckantrieb ist im Alltagsbetrieb (z.B. auf der Landstraße) viel spaßiger als Allrad. Selbst ein Evo X macht beispielsweise nicht so viel Spaß wie ein Opel GT.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2011)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus Elise und Diesel / 4WD ist mMn komplett am Prinzip der Elise oder eher am Prinzips von Lotus vorbei.


Das wäre mir in diesem fall aber recht egal...


> Klein und leicht.


Klein...Ok...Klein sind aber alle lotus.
Leicht...Eine elise ist bei dir leicht?Das ding wiegt um die 900kg (standard-motor 1,6 l mit 136PS).Ein trabant wäre leicht (um die 600kg) oder auch ein 3er golf mit 1,4 l-maschiene (für ein auto aus blech mit 1000-1100 kg).


> Und das ist ein Diesel V6 und ein 4WD schon mal nicht.


Die 100-150kg mehr für den diesel+getriebe würden da bei der elise nicht so ins gewicht fallen vor allem wenn man bedenkt,das man dann um die 100ps mehr hat.(vom drehmoment red ich jetzt nicht)
Aber du hast recht,für einen allrad-antrieb ist die elise nicht konstruiert.Da ich aber kein schön-wetter-fahrer bin,wäre bei mir schon einer angebracht.(auf eis und schnee machts halt noch am meisten spaß )


SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur wenn man aus dem Lotus eine unfahrbare Krücke machen will.





Riverna schrieb:


> Lotus Elise mit einem sack schweren V6 Traktor Motor? Naja...
> Das wäre wie einen 4 Zylinder Hochdrehzahlmotor in einen Bentley einzubauen.


Ich hoffe,das ich das jetzt nicht kommentieren muß...Ihr wisst hoffenlich,das heutige dieselmotoren nicht mehr aus russland kommen und dort von deutschen kriegsgefangenen mühevoll aus einem stück eisen gefeilt werden...


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

Das wird wohl jeder wissen, dass Dieselmotoren sogar die modernsten und effizientesten Aggregate sind die es derzeit gibt. Es hat für mich aber einen einfachen Grund warum in einen Sportwagen kein Diesel gehört.

Diesel kommen untenraus natürlich sehr schnell, da das Drehmoment schon sehr früh anliegt, aber obenrum passiert da einfach nichts mehr. Und wenn man sportlich/schnell fährt gibt man nunmal Drehzahl also spielt das dem Benziner in die Karten, der ja erst wenn er Drehzahl bekommt abgeht. Dank Turbotechnik gibt es heutzutage auch schon Schub aus den unteren Regionen.

Der Spruch " 5000RPM - _Where diesel stops_ and _real engines start_ to work" kommt nicht von ungefähr.

Ein Lotus ist mit 900Kg schon relativ leicht für heutige Verhältnisse, dass kannst du nicht mit einem alten Golf 3 Vergleichen. Noch leichtere Fahrzeuge gibt es natürlich auchnoch z.B Lotus Super Seven oder nochbesser wenn es Richtung Arial Atom geht mit ~500Kg Gewicht. Der Atom hat übrigens auch nur einen 2 Liter Turbo mit bis zu 300PS. Und damit fährt er auf der Rennstrecke selbst PS Boliden wie Ferrari, Lambo oder Bugatto davon.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Entwicklung bei Dieselmotoren ist doch sehr interessant, gerade wenn es um sportliche Modelle geht. Nimmt man den aktuellen BMW 5er (F10/F11) und den kommenden großen 3-Liter-Diesel (550d), sind die Fahrleistungen jedem Otto-Motor deutlich überlegen. Etwa 380 PS Leistung, 700 Nm Drehmoment und irgendwo bei 5 Sekunden auf Tempo 100 sind höchstes Fahrniveau. Wer braucht da unbedingt Drehzahlen, die auch aktuelle Otto-Turbo-Motoren nicht mehr bieten wollen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Das wird wohl jeder wissen, dass Dieselmotoren sogar die modernsten und effizientesten Aggregate sind die es derzeit gibt. Es hat für mich aber einen einfachen Grund warum in einen Sportwagen kein Diesel gehört.


Ich seh da nun keinen grund und kann auch nur auf den kommentar von Darkfleet85 verweisen.



> Diesel kommen untenraus natürlich sehr schnell, da das Drehmoment schon sehr früh anliegt, aber obenrum passiert da einfach nichts mehr. Und wenn man sportlich/schnell fährt gibt man nunmal Drehzahl also spielt das dem Benziner in die Karten, der ja erst wenn er Drehzahl bekommt abgeht.


Ich sehe da keine verbindung.Um schnell zu fahren muß ein motor doch nicht zwangsläufig 6000+ Upm machen.


> Dank Turbotechnik gibt es heutzutage auch schon Schub aus den unteren Regionen.


Den schub unten herum macht kein turbo,sondern ein kompessor (z.b. bei TSI-Motoren).Turbo-benziner sind unten rum auch lahm,weil der turbo da nicht greift.
Allerdings hatte ich mal das vergnügen einen touran-tsi 1.4 mit 140ps als leihauto zu bekommen (...mit einer gesammtlaufleistung von 156km,abgegeben mit 320 ).Unten rum ging das ding wirklich gut,allerding soff das teil trotz sparsamer fahrweise wie ein loch (etwas mehr als 10l/100km) und ging dabei subjektiv nicht besser wie mein passat 3bg mit 130ps PD-motor.(6-6,5l/100km und 10 jahre alt!!!) Obendrein wurde der tsi über 3000 touren völlig unwillig wärend selbst mein diesel mit seiner standard motor-steuerung (kein chiptunning) und über 230000 km auf`m buckel in dem bereich noch besser geht.



> Der Spruch " 5000RPM - _Where diesel stops_ and _real engines start_ to work" kommt nicht von ungefähr.


"...and damaged very quick" haste vergessen. (sorry,mein englisch ist unter aller kanone)



> Ein Lotus ist mit 900Kg schon relativ leicht für heutige Verhältnisse, dass kannst du nicht mit einem alten Golf 3 Vergleichen.


Für mich ist der vergleich eher fast ein armutszeugnis für lotus.Wie gesagt,der golf ist massives blech,der lotus nicht.Bei einem crash wäre der lotus nur noch lametta...


> ...nochbesser wenn es Richtung Arial Atom geht mit ~500Kg Gewicht. Der Atom hat übrigens auch nur einen 2 Liter Turbo mit bis zu 300PS. Und damit fährt er auf der Rennstrecke selbst PS Boliden wie Ferrari, Lambo oder Bugatto davon.


 Das kann man auch nicht mehr so recht vergleichen.Selbst die alten mini`s sind mehr auto als so ein ariel atom.Letzterer besteht doch nur noch aus 4 rädern+motor+sitz+lenkrad.(wenn ich das jetzt richtig im kopf habe)


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

OK, ich gebe auf. Heil den Heizölbrennern


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dieselmotoren eignen sich bestens für Rennwagen, wie man auch bei LeMans sah...


 
meines Wissen nach ist das nur Marketing, damit man Diesel als "sportlich" vermarkten kann!


----------



## Burn_out (26. Dezember 2011)

Reines Marketing ist es nicht, denn der Audi TDI hat immerhin dieses Jahr dort gewonnen. Interessant wäre aber, was alles an dem Motor gemacht wurde.
Bei einem Langstreckenrennen ist ein Diesel natürlich von Vorteil.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2011)

Keinesfalls. Die verkappten 320d Werks-BMW, die Schuberth-Motorsport mal im VLN-Langstreckenpokal (~2006) eingesetzt hat, sollten eigentlich nur als Testwagen eine dementsprechende Klasse dominieren. Ende vom Lied war dann, dass sie permanent unter die Top 5 gefahren sind - also zwischen all den 50 - 60 Porsche und BMW M3, die mit jenseits von 3 Litern Hubraum und Leistung von 450+ PS oder gar knapp 700 PS doch eigentlich in einer anderen Dimension fahren sollten, oder? Dieselmotoren sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Diesel kommen untenraus natürlich sehr schnell, da das Drehmoment schon sehr früh anliegt, aber obenrum passiert da einfach nichts mehr. Und wenn man sportlich/schnell fährt gibt man nunmal Drehzahl also spielt das dem Benziner in die Karten, der ja erst wenn er Drehzahl bekommt abgeht. Dank Turbotechnik gibt es heutzutage auch schon Schub aus den unteren Regionen.



Dieses Schubladendenken ist nicht mehr zeitgemäss. Es gibt einerseits Dieselmotoren die bei 5.000 Upm noch ordentlich ziehen (z.B. der 3 Liter Registerturbodiesel im 740d) und andererseits bringen moderne Otto Motoren mit Aufladung schon 100% ihres Drehmoments ab 1.200 Upm und drehen dann ordentlich bis 7.000 Upm hoch. Insofern ist heute fast alles möglich.



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung bei Dieselmotoren ist doch sehr interessant, gerade wenn es um sportliche Modelle geht. Nimmt man den aktuellen BMW 5er (F10/F11) und den kommenden großen 3-Liter-Diesel (550d),* sind die Fahrleistungen jedem Otto-Motor deutlich überlegen*. Etwa 380 PS Leistung, 700 Nm Drehmoment und irgendwo bei 5 Sekunden auf Tempo 100 sind höchstes Fahrniveau. Wer braucht da unbedingt Drehzahlen, die auch aktuelle Otto-Turbo-Motoren nicht mehr bieten wollen.


 
Das stimmt nicht so ganz, bzw. ist komplett falsch. Ein aufgeladener Otto Motor liegt bei der Leistung im mittleren 4 Sekunden Bereich (siehe 2012er S5 Coupé, AZ Test 0-100 km/h in 4,7 Sekunden mit 333 PS).
Und aktuelle aufgeladene Otto Motoren bieten tw. mehr Drehzhalniveau als es es viele ihrer Vorgänger hatten, nur das es nicht mehr nötig ist um die Nennleistung/ Fahrleistungen abzurufen.


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich bezweifle das jemand von den kritiker jemals lotus gefahren ist! ich schon mehrmals ist zwar ein elise mit um die 200ps aber das teil geht krank ab


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (27. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Übersicht über den Fuhrpark:

VW Golf 4 Bj. 2002 1.9 TDI 101 PS Chipped auf 135 PS, tiefergekegt um 30mm VA&HA mit Eibach Pro Springs. ( mein erstes selbst gekauftes Auto)

Mercedes E350 Bj. 2010 mit Brabus Motorsoftware und Getriebesoftware. ( Dad's Auto aber beim Fortgehen meines xD)

Peugeot 207cc Bj. 2010, 17 Zoll Alus im Sommer. (Mama's Auto, bei Schönwetter Dach auf Spaß an)

Desweiteren kann ich mir noch bei bedarf den Touareg vom Opa ausborgen, perfekt zum Ski fahren fahren (bei ins in Ö praktisch). Leider säuft der V6 locker 14l/100. Wenns ums Auto geht ist es praktisch das drei Generationen unter einen Dach wohnen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung das man Autos möglichst "einfach" bauen sollte, je mehr dran ist desto mehr kann kaputt gehen.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das man Autos möglichst "einfach" bauen sollte, je mehr dran ist desto mehr kann kaputt gehen.


 
sollen wir auf 2 takter zurückstufen?


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dieselmotoren eignen sich bestens für Rennwagen, wie man auch bei LeMans sah...


 
Ach richtig darum gibt es auch zahlreiche Ferraris, Porsche und Lambos die mit einem Diesel unterwegs sind. Nee warte mal... 
Es geht nicht darum das ein Diesel Motor nicht geeignet für einen Rennwagen ist, abgesehen davon das ein Lotus Elise kein Rennwagen ist. 
Aber zu einem Auto das sein Konzept aus Leichtbau, Minimalismus und Sportlichkeit hat, passt ein schwerer Motor einfach nicht. Ausserdem leben die Emotion von einem Elise damit, dass die Kiste permanent vorm Begrenzer bewegt werden muss. Dies macht mit einem Diesel der keine 6000U/Min erreicht einfach keinen Spaß. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das wäre mir in diesem fall aber recht egal...
> Klein...Ok...Klein sind aber alle lotus.
> Leicht...Eine elise ist bei dir leicht?Das ding wiegt um die 900kg (standard-motor 1,6 l mit 136PS).Ein trabant wäre leicht (um die 600kg) oder auch ein 3er golf mit 1,4 l-maschiene (für ein auto aus blech mit 1000-1100 kg).
> Die 100-150kg mehr für den diesel+getriebe würden da bei der elise nicht so ins gewicht fallen vor allem wenn man bedenkt,das man dann um die 100ps mehr hat.(vom drehmoment red ich jetzt nicht)
> ...



Es ging darum das ein Diesel nicht in das Konzept von so einem Wagen passt. Die Eigenschaften von einem Diesel waren die gleichen wie heute, eben das er untenrum Druck hat, dafür aber keine Drehzahlen entwickelt. Ein Sportwagen braucht Drehzahlen, da geht es zwangsläufig nicht um die Leistung sondern um das Gefühl. Und Rennsportfeeling kommt erst dann auf, wenn die Kiste nach Drehzahl schreit. Dies wird ein Diesel nie tun... zumindestens kein Seriendiesel für den Ottonormal Verbraucher.

Es ist richtig das ein Trabant weniger wiegt... aber hat er auch 200PS? Und der Vergleich mit dem Golf ist wohl ein schlechter Witz, 200 Kilo mehr Gewicht bei 1/3 der Leistung... wo liegt da der Zusammenhang? Achso und zu dem das der Lotus das Gewicht nicht merken würde kann ich dir eins versichern, wer würde es merken. Meine Karre wiegt 1100 Kilo, hat 200PS und wenn ich meinen Kumpel mitnehme (130 Kilo Kampfgewicht) merke ich das sehr wohl. Ein Diesel hat in solchen Autos einfach rein gar nichts zu suchen... ausserdem kannst du Gewicht nicht mit Leistung ausgleichen. Ein 100PS Auto mit 1000 Kilo wird sich immer sportlicher fahren als ein 200PS Auto mit 2000 Kilo.


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dieselmotoren eignen sich bestens für Rennwagen, wie man auch bei LeMans sah...


 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das wäre mir in diesem fall aber recht egal...
> Klein...Ok...Klein sind aber alle lotus.
> Leicht...Eine elise ist bei dir leicht?Das ding wiegt um die 900kg (standard-motor 1,6 l mit 136PS).Ein trabant wäre leicht (um die 600kg) oder auch ein 3er golf mit 1,4 l-maschiene (für ein auto aus blech mit 1000-1100 kg).
> Die 100-150kg mehr für den diesel+getriebe würden da bei der elise nicht so ins gewicht fallen vor allem wenn man bedenkt,das man dann um die 100ps mehr hat.(vom drehmoment red ich jetzt nicht)
> ...


 


Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das jemand von den kritiker jemals lotus gefahren ist! ich schon mehrmals ist zwar ein elise mit um die 200ps aber das teil geht krank ab



Bezweifel ich auch, wer mal eine Elise, einen Integra oder einen S2000 gefahren ist... wird nie auf die Idee kommen da ein Heizölbrenner einzubauen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das man Autos möglichst "einfach" bauen sollte, je mehr dran ist desto mehr kann kaputt gehen.



Dem stimme ich zu... ESP, PDC, Regensensor, Reifendrucksensor, Sitzheizung usw brauch ich (noch) nicht. Habe da die selbe Einstellung wie du... mein Auto hat elek. Fensterheber, elek. Spiegel. Klimaanlage habe ich rausgeschmissen, da ich es für unnötig empfand.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das man Autos möglichst "einfach" bauen sollte, je mehr dran ist desto mehr kann kaputt gehen.


 
Das ist aber eine sehr merkwürdige Betrachtungsweise, welche zu Ende gedacht bedeuten würde, dass man am besten gar kein Auto kauft, da dann auch gar kein Auto kaputt gehen könnte.

Praktischerweise haben wir ja die Gewährleitung im BGB verankert, so dass in den ersten 2 Jahren relativ wenig Ärger zu erwarten ist. Einige Hersteller packen noch freiwillige Garantien oben drauf das macht das Ganze noch sicherer. Und wer mental überhaupt nicht mit einem Risiko leben kann, der kann ja eine Anschlussgarantie bei einem Garantieversicherer kaufen.

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung nach 12 Autos (4 Gebrauchte, 8 Neue) kann ich nur sagen, die Qualität wird ständig besser. Während mein 2001er A3 noch gewandelt wurde, da die Werkstatt das Xenonlicht nicht bändigen konnte, waren meine 3 letzten Wagen annähernd Mängelfrei (mal abgesehen von einem Lämpchen im Beifahrertüröffner bei meinem O2).
Und wenn man an das Klischee "viele Extras bedeutet viel kann kaputt gehen" glaubt, dann hatte ich die beste Risikogrundlage geliefert, da ich typischerweise relativ komplette Austattungen bestelle  .


----------



## computertod (27. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> sollen wir auf 2 takter zurückstufen?


 
2 Takt FTW


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das jemand von den kritiker jemals lotus gefahren ist! ich schon mehrmals ist zwar ein elise mit um die 200ps aber das teil geht krank ab


 Zwar keinen Elise, aber dafür haben wir einen Super Seven.

@*ITpassion-de*: Die Qualität wird ständig besser ja, aber was hattest du nach dem A3 für Wagen? Als ich bin selber Audi Fahrer und würde sagen, dass die Qualität in den letzten Jahren eher schlechter wurde im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Das fängt an bei billigem Softlack, der nach teilweise weniger als 100k km anfängt sich zu verabschieden bis hin zum 170 TDI Fiasko.
Da muss ich jetzt zumindestens bei Audi mal drauf rumhaken. Bei anderen Marken kenne ich mich da qualitätstechnisch nicht sondernlich aus. Wobei ein Kumpel meinte, dass sein alter E46 deutlich besser verarbeitet war als sein jetziger 1er BMW.

BTW: Das mit dem chronisch defekten Xenonlicht war zu der Zeit eine Audikrankheit, war im A4 nicht anders. Aber da gabs viele Krisen, der A3 litt ja auch an Rost an der Dachpfalz. 2004 waren es dann die 3.2er Maschinen die Reihenweise abgeschmiert sind und von Audi als " Stand der Technik" abgestempelt wurden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> @*ITpassion-de*: Die Qualität wird ständig besser ja, aber was hattest du nach dem A3 für Wagen?



*BMW 320d Touring* (defekte HK Anlage, viel zu hoher Verbrauch), *BMW 735i* (defekt an Bremsanlage und Servolenkung), *Skoda Octavia L&K* (defektes Birnchen im Beifahrertürgriff), *VW Scirocco* (Mängelfrei), *Audi TT Roadster* (Mängelfrei).

Vorher *BMW 316* (defekter Blinkermechanismuss, Motorlauf, ...), *BMW 318i* (Probleme mit der Kupplung, Servolenkung, Sitzen, ...), *BMW 520i *(Probleme mit dem Motorlauf, Fensterheber irreparabel gab Geld vor Gericht), *Audi A4 2.4 *(zu hoher Ölverbrauch), *Audi A3 1.8T* (defekte Zentralverriegelung, Elektronik Fehler, Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage defekt, Innenbeleuchtung hatte Eigenleben, ....), *Audi TT quattro* (Bremspedal abgefallen, Lüftungsdüse in Öffnung reingefallen),* Audi A3 1.9 TDi* (Xenon ging immer in Notmodus, hätte mich auf einer Bergstraße fast das Leben gekostet, 6 mal nachgebessert -> Wandlung).



Burn_out schrieb:


> Als ich bin selber Audi Fahrer und würde sagen, dass die Qualität in den letzten Jahren eher schlechter wurde im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Das fängt an bei billigem Softlack, der nach teilweise weniger als 100k km anfängt sich zu verabschieden bis hin zum 170 TDI Fiasko.



Ich würde definitiv sagen das die Qualität in den letzten 5 Jahren bei allen Fahrzeugen aus der VW Gruppe einen riesigen Sprung nach vorne gemacht hat. Fahrzeuge die älter als 5 Jahre sind haben oftmals den schlechten Softlack und andere Verarbeitungsfehler. Ist nicht dramatisch aber bei Neupreisen die bis in sechstellige reichen sollte man sowas nicht erwarten.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt zumindestens bei Audi mal drauf rumhaken. Bei anderen Marken kenne ich mich da qualitätstechnisch nicht sondernlich aus. Wobei ein Kumpel meinte, dass sein alter E46 deutlich besser verarbeitet war als sein jetziger 1er BMW.



Der E46 hat sowohl konstruktive Fehler (Hinterachsaufnahme) wie auch Verarbeitungsprobleme. Der typische Gebrauchtkäufer merkt es nur nicht, da die meisten Fahrzeuge schon eine lange Liste von Nachbesserungen hinter sich haben, welche teilweise "unbemerkt" im Rahmen der Inspektionen mit durchgeführt wurden.



Burn_out schrieb:


> BTW: Das mit dem chronisch defekten Xenonlicht war zu der Zeit eine Audikrankheit, war im A4 nicht anders. Aber da gabs viele Krisen, der A3 litt ja auch an Rost an der Dachpfalz. 2004 waren es dann die 3.2er Maschinen die Reihenweise abgeschmiert sind und von Audi als " Stand der Technik" abgestempelt wurden.


 
Zu Problemen mit dem VR6 ist Audi auch der falsche Ansprechpartner, da diese Fehlkonstruktion auf das Konto von VW geht.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Das bezog sich auf etwas andere Dinge, aber je menr Teile man hat desto komplexer wird alles.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem Facelift, also so um 2002 war der E46 eigentlich ziemlich solide.

Um nochmal auf die Dieseldiskusion zu kommen habe ich was gefunden was die Sache relativ gut erklärt.

http://www.juergen-tiegs.de/up/fachbeitrag_u.pdf


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung bei Dieselmotoren ist doch sehr interessant, gerade wenn es um sportliche Modelle geht. Nimmt man den aktuellen BMW 5er (F10/F11) und den kommenden großen 3-Liter-Diesel (550d), sind die Fahrleistungen jedem Otto-Motor deutlich überlegen. Etwa 380 PS Leistung, 700 Nm Drehmoment und irgendwo bei 5 Sekunden auf Tempo 100 sind höchstes Fahrniveau. Wer braucht da unbedingt Drehzahlen, die auch aktuelle Otto-Turbo-Motoren nicht mehr bieten wollen.


Das liegt rein am Turbo, nicht am Diesel.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine verbindung.Um schnell zu fahren muß ein motor doch nicht zwangsläufig 6000+ Upm machen.


Mehr Drehmoment bei höherer Drehzahl = mehr Leistung = schnellere Beschleunigung! Mehr Leistung bei höherer Drehzahl ermöglicht längeres Fahren in einem niedrigem Gang ->mehr Drehmoment an den Antriebsrädern.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Den schub unten herum macht kein turbo,sondern ein kompessor (z.b. bei  TSI-Motoren).Turbo-benziner sind unten rum auch lahm,weil der turbo da  nicht greift.


Generell ja, BMW zeigt aber Eindrucksvoll, dass aktuelle Turbos auch schon bei unter 2000upm ordentlich Druck machen. Der aktuelle Mini JCW erreicht bei unter 2000 upm bereits sein maximales Drehmoment!

Edit: @Burn_out: Das pdf erklärt das Thema sehr gut!


----------



## 8800 GT (27. Dezember 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Generell ja, BMW zeigt aber Eindrucksvoll, dass aktuelle Turbos auch schon bei unter 2000upm ordentlich Druck machen. Der aktuelle Mini JCW erreicht bei unter 2000 upm bereits sein maximales Drehmoment!


 Selbst meine Aklasse hat das max. Drehmoment schon bei 1800U/min, das geht hoch bis knapp 4900U/min. IT's TT hat sein max. Drehmoment auch bei unter 2000.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

BMW hat da aber auch viel gearbeitet. Auch dank der VANOS kommt untenheraus mehr Schub.


----------



## 1821984 (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man sich auf Konstruktionsfehler oder solche Sachen bezieht kann man auch sehr gut die Baureihe des VW Passat 3BG mal heran ziehen. Dieses technische Meisterwerk von Auto wurde nachträglich von fast jeden aus meinen bekanntenkreis als Schrotthaufen bezeichnet. Auch Langzeittests der bekannten Autozeitungen meinten dazu dann nur noch "mehr Schein als Sein mit sehr vielen Fehlern". 

Die Konstruktion der Vorderachse war so ein technischer Fortschritt, dass selbst VW bzw. Audi damit nicht klar kamen, diese zu reparieren. Ständig klapperte was oder die neuen Querlenker (von insgesammt 10 oder 12) hielten nur ein paar Tausend Kilometer. Die Lenkgetriebe hatten ein Lebenserwartung, welche ein Vielfahrerauto nach ca. 3-5 Jahren erreicht haben dürfte. Und die Lenkgetriebegeschichte bekommt erfahrungsgemäß jeder Passat oder A4 der diese Konstruktion drin hat. Der 2,5TDI-Motor ist nun auch nicht grade ein Meisterwerk der Zuverlässigkeit!

Wenn man sich jetzt die Werkstattkosten mal vor Augen hält, kann man dieses Auto eigentlich beim ersten defekt von diesen Teilen fast als Wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden abstempeln. 
Wenn denn noch die VW-Händler in der Umgebung entweder nichts aufn Kasten haben oder aber den Kunden übern Tisch ziehen wollen werde ich mir hier wohl keinen VW-Audi schrott mehr kaufen. 

Mein Fazit nach 4 Autos aus diesen Konzern: Für mich eines der unzuverlässigsten Autos, die man für teures Geld kaufen kann.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Zu der Zeit hatte eigentlich jeder deutscher Hersteller seine Problemchen mit den Achsen. Audi/VW mit der Vorderachse und BMW mit der Hinterachse.

Das Problem beim BMW war, dass der E46 die Achse vom E36 drin hatte, aber der E46 deutlich mehr auf die Wage gebracht hat. Die Folgen sind bekannt und erst mit dem Facelift Ende 2001 bekam BMW das in den Griff. Bei Audi war es genauso, da war Ende 2000 als der A4 B6 vom Band lief Schluss mit den Achsproblemen.
Ber Passat hat ja auch die Achse vom Audi A4 B5 und da ist das wenig verwunderlich. Ich denke auch hier liegt es am Gewicht, der Passat hat ja fast die Maße von einem Audi A6.

Ich hatte das Glück, dass mir der Vorbesitzer einen neuen TÜV versprochen hat und der bemängelte auch was an der Vorderachse, ich glaube die Achsmanchetten/gummis oder so. Hat ihn letztendlich nochmal an die 500€ gekostet.

Beim nächsten Wagen versuche ich mich nicht von dem Audi Design verlocken zu lassen. Ich möchte weg vom Hausfrauenantrieb und mir was heckgetriebenes suchen aus der bayrischen Gegend .


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> BMW hat da aber auch viel gearbeitet. Auch dank der VANOS kommt untenheraus mehr Schub.


 
Rein auf aufgeladene Fahrzeuge bezogen hat das nichts mit Vanos zu tun. Denn bei allen Herstellern von aufgeladenen Fahrzeugen gibt es mittlerweile Modelle die 100% ihres Drehmoments bei Drehzahlen ab 1.200-1.800 Upm abgeben und dann bis hoch in die 4.000er-5.000er Drehzahlen halten.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei den aufgeladenen nicht, aber z.B beim 325i und 330i merkt man das schon im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ein Musterbeispiel für einen Sportwagenmotor ist für mich immernoch der Motor des Honda S2000. 2 Liter Sauger der über seine Drehzahl kommt. Schade, dass sowas so selten ist.


 
Endlich jemand der weiß worauf es ankommt, bei einem richtigen Sportwagen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hoffe,das ich das jetzt nicht  kommentieren muß...Ihr wisst hoffenlich,das heutige dieselmotoren nicht  mehr aus russland kommen und dort von deutschen kriegsgefangenen  mühevoll aus einem stück eisen gefeilt werden...


 




Klutten schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung bei Dieselmotoren ist doch sehr  interessant, gerade wenn es um sportliche Modelle geht.



Sicher ist die Entwicklung von Dieselmotoren interessant, wenn es um Familienkombis oder Pseudogelendewagen geht, aber Diesel und sportlich... Das passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

Das Beispiel mit dem Le Man Rennen finde ich eigentlich garnicht so angebracht. Denn das ist ja immerhin ein Langstreckenrennen auf Zeit. Das sind die Paradedisziplinen für Diesel, also logisch, dass keine/kaum Benziner teilnehmen.


----------



## Zoon (27. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Problem dass seitdem Audi und Peugeot ein einsames Rennen für sich fahren, Le Mans schon ein gewisses Problem bekommen hat - es wird langweilig. Brauch man sich ja nur mit der ACO und co angucken das ewige Hin und her mit den Einstufungen der Diesel Autos. War ja in der WTTC auch so als da Seat mit den TDI's allen voraus fur.

So erfolgreich ist der LMP von Audi auch nicht, Le Mans hat der zwar gewonnen aber der Rest der Saison ging quasi komplett an Peugeot - der sieht nebenbei sogar noch schöner aus 

Mein Fazit: als Tracktool ne Drehzahlsau gerne aber als Alltagshure würde ich mich auch mit nem 550d oder 335d gerne zufrieden geben. Es fährt sich im Alltag einfach angenehmer ...


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2011)

Bäh... Polizeikontrolle gehabt. Darf nun zum TÜV meinen Auspuff kontrollieren lassen...


----------



## Burn_out (27. Dezember 2011)

War der Nissan zu laut?


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2011)

Fand ich nicht, er war einer anderen Meinung. 
Angeblich bekomme ich noch eine Anzeige, kann ich mir aber net vorstellen.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Fand ich nicht, er war einer anderen Meinung.
> Angeblich bekomme ich noch eine Anzeige, kann ich mir aber net vorstellen.


 
Haben die eine lautstärkemessung vorgenommen oder hat er es subjektiv bewertet?()


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2011)

Lautstärkemessungen am Straßenrand sind kaum rechtskräftig. Daher schickt unsere Polizei die Leute auch immer gerne zu uns, da wir mit geeichten Messmitteln und einem entsprechenden Messaufbau exakte Werte ermitteln können. Pkw´s sind höchst selten, aber Motorräder werden über den Sommer hinweg 1-2 Mal pro Woche zu einer Prüfstelle begleitet. Ist die Messung negativ, gibt es die Anzeige gleich vor Ort.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Haben die eine lautstärkemessung vorgenommen oder hat er es subjektiv bewertet?()


 
Nö der Kollege war der Meinung er könne das so beurteilen, vorallem da mein Auto von Werk aus einen hohes Standgeräusch hat (87dB).


----------



## >ExX< (28. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nö der Kollege war der Meinung er könne das so beurteilen, vorallem da mein Auto von Werk aus einen hohes Standgeräusch hat (87dB).


 
Da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen^^


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

Zum TÜV muss ich jetzt trotzdem... und das der Auspuff sobald er warm ist schon ein wenig laut ist war mir auch bekannt. Die Anlage ist halt gut freigebrannt dank zahlreicher Vollgas Autobahnfahrten... jetzt muss ich mir eine neue Anlage holen weil der Typ einen schlechten Tag hatte.  Ich denk mal 95dB wird er schon haben...


----------



## >ExX< (28. Dezember 2011)

Wie viel darf man denn maximal?


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2011)

Sofern ich mich nicht täusche ist es eingeteilt in:
Standgeräusch: max. XX Dezibel
Fahrtgeräuscht: max. XX Dezibel 

BTW kleine Frage,
Jeder Ferrari etc. ist sehr laut wie bekommen diese dann den TÜV ? gilt für die denn kein maximal Db wert?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde sagen Klappen die man öffnen kann.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

Klappensysteme sind weitest gehend verboten, zumindestens für uns normal Sterbliche. Die maximale Tolleranz liegt meinem Wissenstand nach bei Standgeräusch im Schein + 5dB Tolleranz.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klappensysteme sind weitest gehend verboten, zumindestens für uns normal Sterbliche.


 
Eigentlich nicht. Sie sind serienmässig bei fast allen Sechszylindern von BMW, bei fast allen Sportwagen und vielen mehr.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich sagte für normal Sterbliche, gewisse Hersteller verbauen das. Ferraris dürfen auch über 100dB haben, trotzdem würde kein Tuner der Welt das legalisiert bekommen. Das gleiche ist bei den Klappensystemen, natürlich kann man einen netten Prüfer erwischen, der ein Auge zudrückt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2011)

Hää ?!
Wie gesagt jeder abgehalfterte gebraucht konkret 3er BMW mit Sechszylinder hat sowas. Das hat mit normal sterblich eher weniger zu tun. Da wir hier über Fahrzeuge mit einem Marktwert von etwa 1.000,- Euro reden.
Ein Freund von mir fuhr einen BMW 323ti (E36) welcher serienmässig über einen Klappenauspuff verfügt. Das Ding hat am Ende einen Wert von vielleicht 2.000,- Euro gehabt.


----------



## JC88 (28. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich sagte für normal Sterbliche, gewisse Hersteller verbauen das. Ferraris dürfen auch über 100dB haben, trotzdem würde kein Tuner der Welt das legalisiert bekommen. Das gleiche ist bei den Klappensystemen, natürlich kann man einen netten Prüfer erwischen, der ein Auge zudrückt.


 
Darauf würde ich mich definitiv nicht verlassen, mit dem netten Prüfer.

Bei jeder Kontrolle kann dir die Polizei jegliche Eintragungen anzweifeln und dann wirste zu nem anderen Prüfer geschickt. Und bei dem hat man dann meistens nicht mehr so viel Glück, zahlt doppelt Prüfkosten und zusätzlich noch eine Strafe. Und wenns ganz doof kommt kriegt der Prüfer ders dir eingetragen hat auch noch einen auf den Deckel. Sowas nennt man Kartoffeltüv...


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hää ?!
> Wie gesagt jeder abgehalfterte gebraucht konkret 3er BMW mit Sechszylinder hat sowas. Das hat mit normal sterblich eher weniger zu tun. Da wir hier über Fahrzeuge mit einem Marktwert von etwa 1.000,- Euro reden.
> Ein Freund von mir fuhr einen BMW 323ti (E36) welcher serienmässig über einen Klappenauspuff verfügt. Das Ding hat am Ende einen Wert von vielleicht 2.000,- Euro gehabt.


 
Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, stellst du dich gerade absichtlich so dumm an? 
Die Klappensysteme (falls wirklich vorhanden) sind von Werk aus, das kann man überhaupt nicht mit nachgerüsteten vergleichen. Dabei ist es total egal ob das Auto aktuell 1Euro oder 5Mio kostet... ein Fahrzeughersteller hat einfach ganz andere Möglichkeiten. Beispiel Ferrari, kein normaler Tuner würde ein Auto mit so einer Lautstärke legal abgenommen bekommen. 

@JC88 
Das ist richtig, es ging auch nur darum das man sowas legal nicht eingetragen bekommt.


----------



## Burn_out (28. Dezember 2011)

Das stimmt allerdings. Ähnlich ist es auch bei den werksseitig getönten Scheiben. Bei Audi sind die Scheiben an sich ja abgedunkelt. Versuch das mal nachgerüstet beim Tüv druchzubringen. No Chance.

Da bleiben einem nur die blöden Folien.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, stellst du dich gerade absichtlich so dumm an?
> Die Klappensysteme (falls wirklich vorhanden) sind von Werk aus, das kann man überhaupt nicht mit nachgerüsteten vergleichen.


 
Sehr höflich  .
An welcher Stelle habe ich denn behauptet das es in meiner Aussage um Nachrüstanlagen geht? Und wo hast du das im Zusammenhang mit der Schwachsinnsthese das ein Klappenauspuff für "normal Sterbliche" zu teuer wäre getan?


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

Ok scheinbar willst du es nicht verstehen (hoffe ich zumindestens). Es ging von Anfang an um Nachrüstanlagen, wenn du dann irgendwas ins Gespräch einwirfst was überhaupt nicht damit zu tun hat und es trotz zweifacher Berichtigung nicht verstehst brauchst du dich über meine Unhöflichkeit nicht aufregen. Du bist auch nicht gerade die Höflichkeit in Person, also pack die Taschentücher wieder ein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ok scheinbar willst du es nicht verstehen (hoffe ich zumindestens). Es ging von Anfang an um Nachrüstanlagen, wenn du dann irgendwas ins Gespräch einwirfst was überhaupt nicht damit zu tun hat und es trotz zweifacher Berichtigung nicht verstehst brauchst du dich über meine Unhöflichkeit nicht aufregen.



Bitte höflichst um einen Link. Ich las bewußt nichts von Nachrüstbasteleien im Zusammenhang mit dem Preis.



Riverna schrieb:


> Du bist auch nicht gerade die Höflichkeit in Person, also pack die Taschentücher wieder ein.


 
Was ist das für eine verschrobene Logik? Mal abgesehen davon das ich typicherweise nicht beleidige.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde meinem 300c am liebsten auch sowas einbauen, aber mit mickrigen 73dB im Fahrzeugschein...

QTP Electric exhuast cutouts with controller - YouTube

chrysler 300C hemi - cutouts open - fooling around - YouTube

@Klutten

Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit sowas eingetragen zu bekommen? Ne oder?


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

Also das QTP Electric Klappensystem wirst du generell nicht eingetragen bekommen, da sie den Auspuff umgeht wenn sie geöffnet ist. Womit man eventuell eine Chance hätte wäre so ein Klappensystem: 

E-SILENCER - Lautstrkeregler fr Ihren Auspuff E-SILENCER - Lautstrkeregler fr Ihren Auspuff E-09-2001 - Honda Tuning - Nissan, Mazda, Hondatuning auf 4tuner.de

Das klappen System wird nämlich IN die Auspuffanlage eingebaut, so das du quasi einfach nur den Staudruck erhöhen kannst. Diese werde ich bei meinem Sommerauto verbauen, da die komplette Anlage eh per Einzelabnahme eingetragen werden muss. Mit etwas Glück bekomm ich das legal eingetragen, wenn der Wagen bei geschlossener Klappe noch leise genug ist. Wobei ich davon ausgehe das er auch mit geöffneter Klappe leise genug sein wird, da mein neuer stärkerer Motor um einiges leiser ist als der originale (vll wegen der Emission). Genaueres wird mir dann der Prüfer sagen 

Hab heute ein neues MSD Rohr und Kat verbaut, auf einmal ist der Wagen viel leiser. Komisch...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ne sowas würde ich mir nicht einbauen - zu viel Aufwand für nichts. Zusätzlicher Staudruck im Auspuff? Wer braucht sowas?


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2011)

So etwas kann man nicht eingetragen bekommen! Wenn es doch jemand macht (und solche Sachverständige gibt es immer) ist es trotzdem nicht rechtens. Der im Fahrzeugschein eingetragene Wert darf nicht überschritten werden, da sonst von einem verschlechterten Geräusch- und auch Abgasverhalten ausgegangen werden kann. Ergo -> sofortiges Erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis. Die Folgen möchte sich hier keiner ausmalen, denn das kann im Zweifelsfall sehr teuer werden und gibt ~6-7 Punkte in Flensburg.

Ferrari bekommt seine Fahrzeuge übrigens aus dem einen Grund zugelassen (Werden ja wie alle anderen auch seit 10/2005 EG-Typgenehmigt), weil davon auszugehen ist, dass die Fahrzeuge extrem selten im Straßenverkehr anzutreffen sind. Sonderstellungen gibt es überall ...und die scheinen es gut begründen zu können.

PS: Seid bitte freundlich zueinander.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Dezember 2011)

naja, mich würd son krawallo als pott einfach nur nerven, schöner sound is ja OK, aber nicht so laut dass man sich schon bei tempo 50 nicht mehr im auto unterhalten kann^^ 
Genau das gleiche is auch beim motorrad, ich weiss nicht was viele daran so toll finden mit nem komplett ausgeräumten ESD rumzufahren, ich würd da nach ner halben stunde genervt absteigen, damit kann man doch keine tour fahren....


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> So etwas kann man nicht eingetragen bekommen!


 
War klar! Darum kaufe ich mir irgendwann einen Oldtimer Amischlitten mit H-Zulassung, die sind fast alle so laut und das ganz legal.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, mich würd son krawallo als pott einfach nur  nerven, schöner sound is ja OK, aber nicht so laut dass man sich schon  bei tempo 50 nicht mehr im auto unterhalten kann



Darum kann man Cutouts auch jede Zeit per Fernbedienung schließen und bei Bedarf öffnen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ne sowas würde ich mir nicht einbauen - zu viel Aufwand für nichts. Zusätzlicher Staudruck im Auspuff? Wer braucht sowas?


 
Klappe zu = leise
Klappe auf = laut 

Darum braucht man es


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klappe zu = leise
> Klappe auf = laut


 
Das kapiere ich gerade nicht. So wie ich das gerade verstehe: Klappe auf = als ob das Teil gar nicht da wäre, Klappe zu = Abgase können nicht mehr raus, denn das Teil wird doch nach deiner Erklärung in den Auspuff eingebaut, ohne dass die Abgase am restlichen Auspuff vorbei geleitet werden. So ähnlich wie die Drosselklappe oder? Den alles andere ist automatisch das was ich verlinkt habe. ...irgendwas verstehe ich da falsch.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Dezember 2011)

die klappensteuerung funktioniert idR so, dass bei offener klappe die abgase an einen der mehreren schalldämpfer vorbeigeleitet wird (meistens am ESD) und deshalb eine dämpfungsstufe ausgelassen wird, ergebniss der ton wird lauter.
Bei geschlossener klappe gehen die abgase ihren "normalen" weg durch alle dämpfer, ergebniss der ton wird leiser


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab heute ein neues MSD Rohr und Kat verbaut, auf einmal ist der Wagen viel leiser. Komisch...


 
Du fragst mich als Person des öffentlichen Rechts nach Folgen deines Umbaus und schreibst hier dann, dass du den bemängelten Auspuff vor der Vorführung wieder verändert hast? Das kann ich gerade schwer glauben, aber riskier ruhig, dass zu den ohnehin schon schweren Folgen jetzt auch noch eine Verschleierung dazu kommt. Eigentlich sollte jeder Prüfer mit einem gesunden Auge erkennen, dass Schrauben frisch angesetzt wurden. Nun ja, dann klinke ich mich mal aus, denn sonst komme ich selbst noch in Teufels Küche.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das kapiere ich gerade nicht. So wie ich das gerade verstehe: Klappe auf = als ob das Teil gar nicht da wäre, Klappe zu = Abgase können nicht mehr raus, denn das Teil wird doch nach deiner Erklärung in den Auspuff eingebaut, ohne dass die Abgase am restlichen Auspuff vorbei geleitet werden. So ähnlich wie die Drosselklappe oder? Den alles andere ist automatisch das was ich verlinkt habe. ...irgendwas verstehe ich da falsch.


 
Nein im Grunde verstehst du das schon richtig. Aber so ein Klappensystem baut man auch nicht in serienauspuffanlagen sondern in Anlagen die normalerweise zu laut sind. Sprich in meinem Fall wäre das ein 2.5Zoll Fächerkrümmer, 100 Zellen Rennsportkat, 2.5" Edelstahl Catback und ein Freeflow Muffler. Diese Anlage ist dann natürlich um einiges lauter als die Serienanlage, so nun baut man ddas Klappensystem ein und lässt die Klappe z.B. nur 22% geöffnet. Damit vermindert man den Durchfluss und somit auch die Lautstärke. Jedoch verliert man dabei sicherlich (im geschlossenen Zustand) an Leistung, da zuviel Staudruck erzeugt wird was gerade bei Turbomotoren sehr schädlich für die Leistung ist.

@Klutten

Das sollte ich doch machen, sagte der Polizist zu mir. Auspuffanlage in  Ordnung bringen und dann zum TÜV. Nichts anderes habe ich gemacht, Endschalldämpfer gegen einen originalen getauscht und das MSD Rohr durch ein  neues ersetzt da es an deiner Stelle schlecht geschweißt war und leicht  abgeblasen hat. Sehe da jetzt keine Verschleierung, weil wenn ich mit  dem kaputten MSD Rohr hingefahren wäre, wäre ich doch durchgefallen.  Oder sehe ich da nun irgendwas falsch? 

Ach ich glaub nun zu wissen was du falsch verstanden hast... das mit dem komisch klingt ein wenig falsch wenn man den Hintergrund nicht versteht. Ich sagte gestern zu dem Polizisten das die Auspuffanlage an einer Stelle abbläst und er darum eventuell so laut ist. Darauf hin meinte er das dies technisch machbar ist, aber scheinbar doch "komisch". Hoffe das du nun verstehst was ich damit ausdrücken wollte.

PS: Auszug aus meiner Mängelkarte: 

"Diese kostenpflichtige Maßnahme können Sie vermeiden, indem Sie die Beseitigung der Mängel von einder der umseitig angekreuzten Stellen bestätigen lassen und dann diese Karte bis zum xxxxxx zurückschenden. Also habe ich mit dem Beseitigen der Mängel doch alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein im Grunde verstehst du das schon richtig. Aber so ein Klappensystem baut man auch nicht in serienauspuffanlagen sondern in Anlagen die normalerweise zu laut sind. Sprich in meinem Fall wäre das ein 2.5Zoll Fächerkrümmer, 100 Zellen Rennsportkat, 2.5" Edelstahl Catback und ein Freeflow Muffler. Diese Anlage ist dann natürlich um einiges lauter als die Serienanlage, so nun baut man ddas Klappensystem ein und lässt die Klappe z.B. nur 22% geöffnet. Damit vermindert man den Durchfluss und somit auch die Lautstärke. Jedoch verliert man dabei sicherlich (im geschlossenen Zustand) an Leistung, da zuviel Staudruck erzeugt wird was gerade bei Turbomotoren sehr schädlich für die Leistung ist.
> 
> @Klutten
> 
> ...



Ja hast du. Hat überhaupt nichts mit Verschleierung zu tun. Weiss auch nicht wieso einige Menschen immer alles so dramatisieren müssen. 

Ist ja logisch dass du nicht absichtlich mit Mängeln vorfährst. Das Ziel ist es ja dass sich dein Fahrzeug in "Ordnungsgemässem Zustand" befindet.
Du kannst nacher sogar wieder deinen ESD ranwerfen, sofern nur dein MSD bemängelt wurde. (schriftlich)
Hast du ein Beiblatt oder Ähnliches?


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

nein nur die Mängelkarte und ein Zettel wegen der Beschlagnahmten ABE. Eigentlich wurde der ESD bemängelt und nicht das MSD Rohr, der nette Herr in Grün wollte mir jedoch nicht glauben das der Wagen leiser ist wenn das MSD Rohr dicht ist. Egal ich baue wieder auf Serienauspuffanlage rum, kein Bock mit dem Winterauto auch noch Stress zu bekommen. Mir reichen schon die zahlreichen Kontrollen im Sommer mit dem Sommerauto, da kann ich auf den Blödsinn im Winter gut verzichten.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Dezember 2011)

Was fährst du denn für ein Sommerauto und was hast du damit gemacht, dass du so oft kontrolliert wirst?


----------



## Burn_out (29. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann ist das sein Nissan 100NX?

http://www.abload.de/img/p1608_27-04-11gukw.jpg

Der Herr Riverna ist ja fast ein bunter Hund. Ihn scheints ja genauso hierher verschlagen zu haben nachdem im Computerbase Forum der Autothread so unnütz gesplittet wurde

Ich hoffe ich sage da nichts falsches.


----------



## Zoon (29. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das kapiere ich gerade nicht. So wie ich das gerade verstehe: Klappe auf = als ob das Teil gar nicht da wäre, Klappe zu = Abgase können nicht mehr raus, denn das Teil wird doch nach deiner Erklärung in den Auspuff eingebaut, ohne dass die Abgase am restlichen Auspuff vorbei geleitet werden. So ähnlich wie die Drosselklappe oder? Den alles andere ist automatisch das was ich verlinkt habe. ...irgendwas verstehe ich da falsch.



Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen. Der Klappenauspuff ist die automatisierte Variante was die Mopedfahrer gerne (unerlaubt) von Hand machen - den Schalldämpfer am Endtopf rausnehmen.

Bei vielen neuen, gerade sportlichen Autos ist sowas gang und Gäbe heute. Möcht aber ehrlich mal wissen wie die das mit der Abnahme machen. Der neue Lamborghini Aventador ist schon mit geschlossen klappen nicht gerade leise, und mit offennen Auspuff noch lauter. Bei Grip haben die (wenn auch bestimmt nicht nach TÜV lärmmessungstandard) 160 dB gemessen -- Vorbeifahrt volles Rohr durch ne Brücke


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Bei vielen neuen, gerade sportlichen Autos ist sowas gang und Gäbe heute. Möcht aber ehrlich mal wissen wie die das mit der Abnahme machen. Der neue Lamborghini Aventador ist schon mit geschlossen klappen nicht gerade leise, und mit offennen Auspuff noch lauter. Bei Grip haben die (wenn auch bestimmt nicht nach TÜV lärmmessungstandard) 160 dB gemessen


 
Wie schon erwähnt, mit neu hat das herzlich wenig zu tun. Seit den 90ern findet man Klappenauspuffanlagen immer häufiger.

Aber wie Klutten richtig feststellte, wenn ein paar Exoten besonders laut sind ist es eine Sache. Wenn jetzt jeder seine 4 Zylindermöhre unbedingt sinnlos laut machen muss ist es ein reines Ärgerniss. Sowas will kaum einer hören und dazu "gezwungen" werden schon garnicht.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

Zoon schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen.


 
Wo der Unterschied zwischen Cutouts, die ich verlinkt habe, und der Konstruktion, die Riverna verlinkt hat.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt jeder seine 4 Zylindermöhre unbedingt sinnlos laut machen muss ist es ein reines Ärgerniss. Sowas will kaum einer hören und dazu "gezwungen" werden schon garnicht.


 
Für 6-Zylinder gilt das auch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Für 6-Zylinder gilt das auch.


 
Sicherlich. Aber ein 4-Ender hat tendenziell den uninteressantesten Klang. Das muss man nichtnoch sinnlos laut machen.
Ich war vorhin für 2 1/2 Stunden mit einem S5 Sportback unterwegs, da hat wenigstens Bild und Ton zusammenepaßt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ein 4-Ender hat tendenziell den uninteressantesten Klang.


 
Ich sehe das zwar ähnlich, aber hätte trotzdem nichts dagegen, wenn mehr Autos lauter wären.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

Wozu? Lärm = Stress = Krankheit.
Insofern kann ich Verkehrslärm beim besten Willen nichts positives abgewinnen.


----------



## Forfex (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wozu? Lärm = Stress = Krankheit.
> Insofern kann ich Verkehrslärm beim besten Willen nichts positives abgewinnen.


 
Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Also ich bin weder gestresst, noch werd ich krank wenn ich bei meinem Hummer den Cutout öffne.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

Ist klar, weil Lärm meistens die Anderen nervt.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

5 Zylinder: Leistung eines 6 Zylinders beim Verbrauch eines 4 Zylinders, dann müsste es bei 3 ja heißen:3 Zylinder: Leistung eines 4 Zylinders beim Verbrauch eines 2 Zylinders.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wozu? Lärm = Stress = Krankheit.
> Insofern kann ich Verkehrslärm beim besten Willen nichts positives abgewinnen.


 
Lärm stresst mich nicht, wüsstest du nur welche Musik ich höre, da könnte ich Verkehrslärm zum einschlafen verwenden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> 5 Zylinder: Leistung eines 6 Zylinders beim Verbrauch eines 4 Zylinders, dann müsste es bei 3 ja heißen:3 Zylinder: Leistung eines 4 Zylinders beim Verbrauch eines 2 Zylinders.


 
Interessanter wäre die Aussage zum ein Zylinder  .


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Geht nicht da 2 gerade ist.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Dezember 2011)

ISt garnicht so falsch. Ein 3 Zylinder ist sehr effizient.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Dezember 2011)

japp der 1 Zilinder aber auch  Leistung von 2 aber kein Verbrauch


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Dann hätten wir einen Wankel, der hat meines Wissens kein zylinder.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir einen Wankel, der hat meines Wissens kein zylinder.


 
hat er auch nicht.

aber  Wankelmotoren verbrauchen etwas mehr als Zylindermotoren.
Hat der Honda S 2000 eig nen Wankelmotor?


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Nein ein Hochdrehzahl ich mein 4 Zylinder.

Die Mazda RX habe einen also RX 8 und RX 7  und RX 3 und einige alte NSU.


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja hast du. Hat überhaupt nichts mit Verschleierung zu tun. Weiss auch nicht wieso einige Menschen immer alles so dramatisieren müssen.
> 
> Ist ja logisch dass du nicht absichtlich mit Mängeln vorfährst. Das Ziel ist es ja dass sich dein Fahrzeug in "Ordnungsgemässem Zustand" befindet.
> Du kannst nacher sogar wieder deinen ESD ranwerfen, sofern nur dein MSD bemängelt wurde. (schriftlich)
> Hast du ein Beiblatt oder Ähnliches?



Die Geschichte hat sich bis zu der Aussage eines defekten Auspuffs mehrfach geändert, also dramatisiere ich nichts, sondern es wurden von Anfang an falsche Informationen gegeben und dadurch ein gänzlich anderer Sachverhalt geschildert. Aber mit dem Thema bin ich durch.



Zoon schrieb:


> Bei Grip haben die (wenn auch bestimmt nicht nach TÜV lärmmessungstandard) 160 dB gemessen -- Vorbeifahrt volles Rohr durch ne Brücke


 
Bei der Spaßmessung wurden glücklicherweise nur ~106 dB(A) gemessen. Bei 160 dB(A) hätte Matthias sicher nicht mehr so entspannt unter der Brücke gestanden.


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ein Hochdrehzahl ich mein 4 Zylinder.
> 
> Die Mazda RX habe einen also RX 8 und RX 7  und RX 3 und einige alte NSU.



Nur 1 NSU du Genie  Der Ro 80...


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Und Audi studeien und da audi zT noch unter NSU läuft sind es mehrere.

Außerdem gibt es noch den:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSU_Wankel_Spider


----------



## Forfex (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist klar, weil Lärm meistens die Anderen nervt.



V8 Sound ist kein Lärm !


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann ist das sein Nissan 100NX?
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/p1608_27-04-11gukw.jpg
> 
> ...


Der Nissan wird wohl kaum 87dB ab Werk haben, oder?!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

Forfex schrieb:


> V8 Sound ist kein Lärm !


 
Genau!

Ich habe gerade die "AutoTest" aus dem Briefkasten geholt, da steht drin, dass der neue Civic Type R einen Turbo bekommt, um die neuen Abgasnormen zu erfüllen. ...sone Kacke! Dafür sieht der neue Mazda 6 und der neue Ford Mondeo zum anbeisen aus!


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

Forfex schrieb:


> V8 Sound ist kein Lärm !


 
Original finde ich es auch super. Aber wenn irgendein Selbstdarsteller permanent die Aufmerksamkeit des Publikums auf öffentlicher Straße sucht, dann wirds schon ein wenig peinlich.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die "AutoTest" aus dem Briefkasten geholt, da steht drin, dass der neue Civic Type R einen Turbo bekommt, um die neuen Abgasnormen zu erfüllen.


 
Stand vor ein paar Wochen auch in der AMS. Dürfte aber weniger mit dem Abgasverhalten als mit den Fahrleistungen zu tun haben. Da dem kleinen Sauer langsam die gesamte Konkurent wegfährt.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Dezember 2011)

In Japan wird das offenbar strenger gesehen, aber ein Turbo ist schon cool.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Damit verabscheidt sich Honda von den Hochdrehzahlmotoren und damit ist der Type R einer unter vielen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Original finde ich es auch super. Aber wenn irgendein Selbstdarsteller permanent die Aufmerksamkeit des Publikums auf öffentlicher Straße sucht, dann wirds schon ein wenig peinlich.


 
Wem es peinlich ist, der muss es nicht tun. Ich würde es gerne tun, aber nicht auf Kosten der Straßenzulassung. Darum lasse ich auch die Finger von Cutouts.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dürfte aber weniger mit dem Abgasverhalten als mit den Fahrleistungen zu tun haben.


 
So stehts jedenfalls drin, wobei ich auch schwer glauben kann, dass es an der Abgasnorm liegt, wenn ich sehe, dass die ganzen Ami-Hubraummonster mit über 6l die EU5 erfüllen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da dem kleinen Sauer langsam die gesamte Konkurent wegfährt.


 Das Problem wäre immer noch ohne Turbo lösbar: Etwas mehr Hubraum, so um die 2,4l und noch mal 2000 rpm oben drauf und noch mal 15% höheren Überzetzungsfaktor. Schon ist man locker auf dem S3 Level.

EDIT:

Viel größeres Problem besteht in der Akzeptanz: Während Fans von solchen Autos sich risig freuen würden, will die breite Masse nicht bloß einen richtigen Sportwagen, sondern ein Auto das alles kann, aber nichts richtig. Und das war der Type R noch nie.

EDIT 2:

Soll doch Honda einfach 2 Varianten vom Type R anbieten: Eine mit bequemen Turbomotor, bei dem man ruhig zu doof sein darf im richtigen Moment bis zu 3 Gänge runter zu schalten, einem komfortablen Fahrwerk, Anhängerkupplung, Dachgepäckträger und allen anderen sinnlosen Extras - und eine mit einem Motor der bereitwillig bis 13000rpm aufheult, ohne Extras wie Klima, ESP, aber dafür mit Schallensitzen und Bretthartem Fahrwerk.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Soll doch Honda einfach 2 Varianten vom Type R anbieten: Eine mit bequemen Turbomotor, bei dem man ruhig zu doof sein darf im richtigen Moment bis zu 3 Gänge runter zu schalten, einem komfortablen Fahrwerk, Anhängerkupplung, Dachgepäckträger und allen anderen sinnlosen Extras - und eine mit einem Motor der bereitwillig bis 13000rpm aufheult, ohne Extras wie Klima, ESP, aber dafür mit Schallensitzen und Bretthartem Fahrwerk.


 
Naja, nur weil ein Motor aufgeladen ist muss er dennoch richtig geschaltet werden.
Was den Civic light angeht, ich denke sowas hat wirtschaftlich keinen sonderlichen Erfolg. Denn wer will schon einen "Rennwagen" in der Golfklasse, der sich womöglich mit den Fahrleistungen noch lächerlich macht?
Die 5 Leute die sich damit blamieren wollen, werden einen Weg finden einen gebauchten Honda so zu verbasteln. Womöglich kann das ein oder andere Forenmitglied dabei mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen  .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja vermutlich wäre solcheine Variante des Civic unbezahlbar, aber mit Fahrleistungen würde er ganz sicher allen davon fahren, da dieser gänzlich auf nur eine Sache getrimmt wäre - Sportlichkeit. Und warum soll man sich damit blamieren? Man kann sich sowieso auch mit ganz anderen Sachen blamieren, die viel schlimmer sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

Naja in der 200 PS Saugerklasse ist auch leergeräumt gegen Fahrzeuge mit aktueller Technik kein Stich zu machen. Und da wird's eben lächerlich, wenn man wie im Rennwagen, mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen in dem Ding sitzt und die Mutti im Golf unbeeindruckt überholt.

Entweder echter Sportwagen oder Allrounder aber solche halbherzigen Geschichten machen in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.

Übrigens das wegfallen von ESP als Steigerung von Sportlichkeit zu propagandieren ist weder sinnvoll noch inhaltlich richtig.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens das wegfallen von ESP als Steigerung von Sportlichkeit zu propagandieren ist weder sinnvoll noch inhaltlich richtig.


 
Kann man so oder so sehen.
Wenn man irgendwo im Grenzbereich fährt (gewollt), sollte man es ausschalten, im normalen Straßenverkehr kann man es ruhig an machen, im Winter je nach Situation aus.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Dann muss man wohl zu den Renaults greifen, dem hier Renault Clio RS - autobild.de der fällt mir al einzigester noch ein.

ESP ist bei einem venüftigen Auto (also kein zB 911) imho überflüssig, da die Physik weiterhin gilt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

Wie Messungen der SA belegen werden die Rundenzeiten mit ESP der neuesten Generation besser als ohne.
Insofern sind es vor allem die die fahrerisch ohnehin nicht den Zenit darstellen, die die am lautesten nach dem Wegfallen des ESPs schreien.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ESP ist bei einem venüftigen Auto (also kein zB 911) imho überflüssig, da die Physik weiterhin gilt.


 
Die Physik bleibt immer gleich aber wie willst du mt den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln einzelne Räder gezielt beschleunigen oder abbremsen? Am besten noch über Kreuz.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja in der 200 PS Saugerklasse ist auch leergeräumt gegen Fahrzeuge mit aktueller Technik kein Stich zu machen. Und da wird's eben lächerlich, wenn man wie im Rennwagen, mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen in dem Ding sitzt und die Mutti im Golf unbeeindruckt überholt.


 
Der letzte Type R kam 2007 und konnte zu der Zeit ohne Probleme mit der Turbokonkurenz mithalten, was Fahrleistungen angeht und wurde wohl kaum von Muttis in Golfs überholt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Entweder echter Sportwagen oder Allrounder aber solche halbherzigen Geschichten machen in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.



Na genau das ist doch das was ich sage.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens das wegfallen von ESP als Steigerung von Sportlichkeit zu propagandieren ist weder sinnvoll noch inhaltlich richtig.



Warum meckern dann wohl alle Fachredakteure, wenn bei Tests von Pseudosportwagen das ESP nicht vollständig deaktiviert werden kann? ESP kostet Leistung - und das ist Kacke. Wir können uns darauf einigen, dass ein Sportwagen zumindest vollständig abschaltbares ESP haben sollte.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Warum sollte man das, man ist 80 Jahre ohne ausgegommen und die meisnten schönen Autos haben keins.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Dezember 2011)

Das es bei Sportwagen nicht vollständig abschaltbar ist, ist natürlich blöd. Bei Audi ist das ja fast krankhaft ausgeprägt mit dem Tuen nach Sicherheit, bestes Beispiel RS3.
Für den normalen Fahrer aber absolut ok. ESP, ABS usw helfen im Alltag und werden erst im Grenzbereich hinderlich. Wer auf öffentlichen Straßen im Grenzbereich fährt hat in meinen Augen auch einen Schaden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre seit 1998 Autos - alle bis zum 300c hatten kein ESP und ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass mir an Sicherheit fehlt. Und nur weil ich jetzt mit ESP fahre, fühle ich mich auch nicht sicherer. Sicherer fühle ich mich höchstens dadurch, dass man im 300c wie in einem Panzer sitzt und Kleinwagen einfach beiseite schieben könnte.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn für ein Sommerauto und was hast du damit gemacht, dass du so oft kontrolliert wirst?



Nissan 100NX mit allerlei Umbauden, oft werde ich eigentlich nicht kontrolliert. Für meinen Geschmack aber eindeutig zu oft... vorallem zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten. Samstag Nachts um halb 4 wenn ich total geschafft von der Arbeit komme. Oder Sonntag Nacht wenn ich gerade von einem Freund heim fahren will. Dann nervt es teilweise schon... oder letztens da bin ich 900 Kilometer am Stück gefahren, und als ich bei mir in den Ort einbiege werde ich rausgezogen und muss fast 1 Stunde da den Kasper machen mit Alkohol und Drogentest, Eintragunsorgien, Handykontrolle und Fahrtüchtigkeitstest.  Und dann die dämlichen Fragen immer... "Haben sie einen Joint geraucht?" "Nein ich nehme generell keine Drogen zu mir." "Ach das soll ich Ihnen nun glauben, jeder probiert es mal aus." "Nein ich nicht..." "Das glaube ich nicht"... usw Mit dem Sunny werde ich deutlich öfters angehalten und kontrolliert, warum das so ist? Ganz einfach der Sunny sieht aus wie die letzte Bastelbude, der NX hingegen nicht und da wird davon ausgegangen das alles eingetragen ist.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann ist das sein Nissan 100NX?
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/p1608_27-04-11gukw.jpg
> 
> ...



Nein hast nichts falsches gesagt, war/bin im CB Forum eigentlich nur wegen dem Autothread gewesen. Nachdem dieser aber quasi kaputt gemacht wurde, da man nicht mehr diskutieren darf sondern nur noch Beratungstips geben soll bin ich hier her gekommen. War übrigends auch im Hwluxx Forum, da wurde ich aber freundlich rausgeschmissen da man mit meiner Art nicht zurecht kam 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Aber ein 4-Ender hat tendenziell den uninteressantesten Klang.



Den Sound kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht an der Anzahl der Zylinder ausmachen, gibt auch 4 Zylinder Motoren die sehr geil klingen wie ich finde: 

Invidia N1 02-07 Subaru WRX STi Cat Back Exhaust Sound Clip - YouTube
Honda Civic Type R EP3 Invidia N1 Exhaust Soundfile - YouTube
Nissan 200SX S13 perfect blow-off - YouTube

Wobei das immer eine Frage des Geschmacks ist... gibt auch Leute die halten den VR6 für einen schönen Klang, sagt mir persönlich so überhaupt nicht zu für einen 6 Zylinder.



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Geschichte hat sich bis zu der Aussage eines defekten Auspuffs mehrfach geändert, also dramatisiere ich nichts, sondern es wurden von Anfang an falsche Informationen gegeben und dadurch ein gänzlich anderer Sachverhalt geschildert. Aber mit dem Thema bin ich durch.



Nein das hast du einfach falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich falsch/missständlich ausgedrückt. Klar ich wurde angehalten weil der Karren zu laut war, daran gab/gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Da ich der Rennleitung aber auch gesagt habe das mein MSD Rohr an einer Stelle kaputt ist (aufgesetzt) und er darum noch lauter als sowieso schon ist, interessierte ihn herzlich wenig. Da ich den Mangel beseitigen soll, habe ich den MSD und Kat einfach gleich mit ausgetauscht. Das ist meiner Meinung nach völlig legitim, sonst würde es nicht auf der Mängelkarte so stehen. Hab übrigends heute beim Tüv angerufen, er musste schon ziemlich lachen als ich gesagt habe das mir jemand dazu geraten hat nichts auszutauschen da es sonst eine Verschleierung wäre. Seine Antwort darauf war nur, was es dann für einen Sinn hätte überhaupt zum TÜV zu fahren wenn ich die Mängel im Vorraus schon wüsste, dann könnte ich die Mängelkarte auch gleich wegschmeißen und warten bis ich Hausbesuch bekomme.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Nissan wird wohl kaum 87dB ab Werk haben, oder?!



Doch gerade weil es so alte Autos sind haben sie ein relativ lautes Standgeräusch. Hab gerade mal beide Papiere rausgesucht: 

NX = 86P Standgeräusch und 73P Fahrgeräusch
Sunny = 86P Standgeräusch und 72P Fahrgeräusch

Wobei ich mir jetzt nicht genau sicher bin, ob Phone und dB gleich laut sind. Eventuell habe ich mit den 86dB was falsches gesagt und es sind 86Phone (falls es da einen Unterschied gibt). Das die Kisten so "laut" ab Werk sind kann man ganz leicht erklären. Neuere Autos wie z.B. bei Nissans ab 1996 gibt es einen Vorkat (entweder im Krümmer oder in der Downpipe) welche nochmal etwas dämmt. Dazu kommt das der Mittelschalldämpfer bei den Nissans in den anfanglichen 90ern relativ klein ausfällt. Ein Oldtimer hat von Natur aus auch mehr Lautstärke als ein aktuelles Auto. Mein DAF 33 z.B. ist um einiges lauter als die Nissans, genauere Werte habe ich aber nun nicht im Kopf. Noch dazu muss man unterscheiden zwischen messbarer Lautstärke und gefühlter Lautstärke. Mein Sunny ist extrem dumpf und klingt untenrum schon wie ein BMW oder ein verkappter RB26, ein Kumpel hat einen 100NX GTi mit der gleichen Auspuffanlage aber dieser ist um einiges heller ähnlich wie ein Motorrad. Gefühlt ist sein Auto um einiges lauter als meins, gemessen auf einem Event war ich 5dB lauter als er.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Womöglich kann das ein oder andere  Forenmitglied dabei mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen  .



Und da fragst du dich wieso die Leute dich als arrogant halten und dir  unfreundlich gegenüber tretten? Mir soll es egal sein fühle mich damit  nicht angesprochen. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 1998 Autos - alle bis zum 300c  hatten kein ESP und ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass mir an Sicherheit  fehlt. Und nur weil ich jetzt mit ESP fahre, fühle ich mich auch nicht  sicherer. Sicherer fühle ich mich höchstens dadurch, dass man im 300c  wie in einem Panzer sitzt und Kleinwagen einfach beiseite schieben  könnte.


 
 Sehe das ähnlich, der Crysler von meiner Mom hat auch ESP. Bisher hat  das Teil aber fast nie eingegriffen ausser im Winter und da wäre ich  froh wenn man es ausschalten könnte, da man teilweise net anfahren kann.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> NX = 86P Standgeräusch und 73P Fahrgeräusch
> Sunny = 86P Standgeräusch und 72P Fahrgeräusch


 
Moment mal. Wieso ist Standgeräusch lauter als Fahrgeräusch? Ist das nur bei deinem Auto so oder immer?


----------



## Zoon (29. Dezember 2011)

Bei den ganz neuen Sportwagen kann man das nicht mehr so Pauschal sagen. Meinetwegen Ferrari 599GTO, Porsche 911 Turbo S, Ferrari 458 Italia, Lamborghini Aventador, McLaren MP412C. Die bieten schon wirklich sehr gute Sportprogramme im ESP, das man mit ESP auch auf der Rundstrecke schneller ist als ohne.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Beweis?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Dezember 2011)

Ein vernünftiges ESP kann man auch nicht mit der "Notabschaltung" amerikanischer Vans vergleichen.
 Das System an sich kann schneller und differenzierter eingreifen als es Gas- und Bremsepedal dem Fahrer überhaupt ermöglichen. Damit kann es den Grenzbereich erweitern und so manchen Unfall verhindern, aber eben auch Rundenzeiten  verbessern. Wenn Chrysler entscheidet bei der erste Ahnung von Schlupf einfach komplett den Schub weg zu nehmen wird schlicht das Potenzial nicht ausgenutzt, das ist aber kein Mangel der Technik an sich.

Wie schon beim ABS bleibt natürlich auch hier die Physik intakt. Aber bei welchem Auto kann denn der Mensch direkt den Schub/die Bremsleistung an jedem Rad einzeln kontrollieren? Und selbst wenn: welcher Mensch schafft dabei Reaktionszeiten im mikro-Sekunden Bereich?


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Moment mal. Wieso ist Standgeräusch lauter als Fahrgeräusch? Ist das nur bei deinem Auto so oder immer?


 
Das wird wohl normal sein. In meinen Papieren ist das Standgeräusch auch ein ticken lauter als das Fahrgeräusch.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Moment mal. Wieso ist Standgeräusch lauter als Fahrgeräusch? Ist das nur bei deinem Auto so oder immer?


 
Ist nicht einmal selten dass autos im stand lauter sind, während der fahrt kommt es einem nur subjektiv lauter vor


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Warum meckern dann wohl alle Fachredakteure, wenn bei Tests von Pseudosportwagen das ESP nicht vollständig deaktiviert werden kann? ESP kostet Leistung - und das ist Kacke. Wir können uns darauf einigen, dass ein Sportwagen zumindest vollständig abschaltbares ESP haben sollte.


 
Fast alle aktuellen Porschemodelle sind bei aktiviertem ESP schneller. Das sollte einem zu denken geben.

Zum Civic light, meinte ich mit halbherzig. Kompaktklassekarosserie mit Pseudosportlickeiit. Entweder Sportwagen oder nicht und nicht solche gewollt aber nicht gekonnt Dinger.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das, man ist 80 Jahre ohne ausgegommen und die meisnten schönen Autos haben keins.



Man ist auch Millionen Jahre ohne Antibiotika ausgekommen....



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 1998 Autos - alle bis zum 300c hatten kein ESP und ich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass mir an Sicherheit fehlt. Und nur weil ich jetzt mit ESP fahre, fühle ich mich auch nicht sicherer. Sicherer fühle ich mich höchstens dadurch, dass man im 300c wie in einem Panzer sitzt und Kleinwagen einfach beiseite schieben könnte.


 
Das ist der Unterschied zwischen subjektivem Eindruck und der Realität.



Riverna schrieb:


> Und da fragst du dich wieso die Leute dich als arrogant halten und dir  unfreundlich gegenüber tretten? Mir soll es egal sein fühle mich damit  nicht angesprochen.


 
Nö, das frag ich mich nicht. Da jeder der mich im realen Leben kennt weiß das so ein Attribut auf mich nicht zutrifft. Unhöflich geht es etappenweiße nur in Foren zu, wenn beim Gegenüber der Intellekt jenseits des Limits benötigt wird, wird halt auf Beleidigungen umgeswitcht. Das nehme ich keinem für übel. Ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht bei einem Schimpansen darüber das er nicht sprechen kann.
Lustig ist nur, dass du dich unangesprochen fühlender Weise, dich genötigt siehst die entsprechende Passage zu zitieren und kommentieren. Na wenn das mal nicht verräterisch ist  .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir soll es egal sein fühle mich damit  nicht angesprochen.


 
Dann lass doch einfach solche Beiträge außer Acht. Damit vermeidest du weitere Scherereien.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fast alle aktuellen Porschemodelle sind bei  aktiviertem ESP schneller. Das sollte einem zu denken geben.



Also in solchen Autos wie aktuelle Porsches kostet vermutlich anteilig allein das ESP soviel wie ein Kompaktklassewagen, da würde mich das nicht wundern. Weiterhin gibt mir das gar nichts zu denken, da ich ich nicht zu der Gruppe Menschen gehöre, die sowas fahren, sondern kann nur weiter geben was andere darüber berichten. Und wenn das falsch ist, dann kann ich nichts dafür.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum  Civic light, meinte ich mit halbherzig. Kompaktklassekarosserie mit  Pseudosportlickeiit. Entweder Sportwagen oder nicht und nicht solche  gewollt aber nicht gekonnt Dinger.



 Wenn Type R ein Pseudosportler ist, was ist dann ein GTI oder dein TT?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Man ist auch Millionen Jahre ohne Antibiotika ausgekommen....



Solange zwar nicht, aber in den Zeiten betrug die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung eines Menschen um die 40 Jahre. Mittlerweile ist sie doppel so lang. Aber durch die Einführung von ESP wurde die Unfallrate mit sicherheit nicht um etwa 100% gesenkt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist der Unterschied zwischen subjektivem Eindruck und der Realität.



Gut möglich.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2011)

Du hast Recht, man kann halt nicht von jedem erwarten über die nötige Sozialkompetenz zu verfügen.


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein das hast du einfach falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich falsch/missständlich ausgedrückt. Klar ich wurde angehalten weil der Karren zu laut war, daran gab/gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Da ich der Rennleitung aber auch gesagt habe das mein MSD Rohr an einer Stelle kaputt ist (aufgesetzt) und er darum noch lauter als sowieso schon ist, interessierte ihn herzlich wenig. Da ich den Mangel beseitigen soll, habe ich den MSD und Kat einfach gleich mit ausgetauscht. Das ist meiner Meinung nach völlig legitim, sonst würde es nicht auf der Mängelkarte so stehen. Hab übrigends heute beim Tüv angerufen, er musste schon ziemlich lachen als ich gesagt habe das mir jemand dazu geraten hat nichts auszutauschen da es sonst eine Verschleierung wäre. Seine Antwort darauf war nur, was es dann für einen Sinn hätte überhaupt zum TÜV zu fahren wenn ich die Mängel im Vorraus schon wüsste, dann könnte ich die Mängelkarte auch gleich wegschmeißen und warten bis ich Hausbesuch bekomme.


 
Du drehst das Ding wirklich so hin, wie du es gerne haben möchtest und stellst mich bei anderen Sachverständigen auch noch so hin, als wenn ich dir Unsinn erzähle. Ich werde hier natürlich keine PNs und deren Inhalt veröffentlichen, aber das hier ist wirklich der Knaller. Ich hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass ich im Forum jemals eine einzige Person auf die Ignore-Liste setzen würde, aber du hast es geschafft. Nach 4 Jahren hier bist du der Erste!


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Also in solchen Autos wie aktuelle Porsches kostet vermutlich anteilig allein das ESP soviel wie ein Kompaktklassewagen, da würde mich das nicht wundern. Weiterhin gibt mir das gar nichts zu denken, da ich ich nicht zu der Gruppe Menschen gehöre, die sowas fahren, sondern kann nur weiter geben was andere darüber berichten. Und wenn das falsch ist, dann kann ich nichts dafür.



Das teure ist die Abstimumung nicht die Hardware.
ESP "5" wird im übrigen auch in so reinrassigen Sportwagen wie dem Opel Insignia, VW Golf, etc.. verbaut.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn Type R ein Pseudosportler ist, was ist dann ein GTI oder dein TT?



Pseudosportler ist für mich ein leergeräumter Kompakt-"Sportler" mit all seinen konstruktiven Nachteilen.
Ein GTi ist für mich ein Allrounder. Und mein TT ein ganz normaler Roadster. Hat alles mit Sportwagen nichts zu tun.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Solange zwar nicht, aber in den Zeiten betrug die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung eines Menschen um die 40 Jahre. Mittlerweile ist sie doppel so lang. Aber durch die Einführung von ESP wurde die Unfallrate mit sicherheit nicht um etwa 100% gesenkt.



Fachleute sprechen von 50% weniger tödliche Unfälle und abtertausende weniger Verletzte.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich habe ich nicht gesagt, das ich diese Aussage von einem  Sachverständigen habe, es ändert trotzdem nichts daran das du mit dieser  Ausage unrecht hattest.
Ausserdem habe ich meine Aussage nicht geändert, ich sagte von Anfang an folgende Dinge: 

* Auspuff nicht eingetragen und zu laut
* Mängelkarte und ggf Anzeige wegen fahren ohne BE (wobei das noch geklärt werden muss, da E-Prüfzeichen am Auspuff vorhanden ist. Sprich zugelassen nur nicht eingetragen)
* Keine Beweise der Rennleitung ausser ein Bild vom Auspuff weil kein dB Killer verbaut war

Das mein MSD Rohr kaputt war, ist nur eine nebensache die im Grunde damit auch nichts zu tun hat. Die Rennleitung hätte mich auch rausgezogen wenn das MSD Rohr nicht abgeblasen hätte, der Auspuff war zu laut und das ist ein Fakt an dem ich gar nicht rütteln will. Genau so will und kann ich es nicht bestreiten das er nicht eingetragen war und ich die falsche ABE (unwissendlich) abgegeben habe. Wir haben denke ich einfach aneinander gesprochen, aber wenn du immernoch der Meinung bist, ich hätte falsche Tatsachen angegeben schick mir diese Passage doch bitte mal per PN. Vielleicht habe ich auch irgendwas vergessen und oder habe es in der Aufregung falsch/missverstädnlich ausgedrückt. Alles in allem ist das doch kein Grund mich nun zu sperren, ich stell dich weder in ein schlechtes Licht noch behaupte ich irgendwas negatives über dich. Verstehe deine Reaktion aktuell nicht wirklich...


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach hat der TT so viel mit Roadster zu tun wie ein (mit fällt nichts gutes ein).
Das hier ist einer MX-5, wenn man es klassicher Morgan 4/4 Sport.

laut Wiki ist der TT zu 100% keiner, da es auch ein Coupe gibt


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat der TT so viel mit Roadster zu tun wie ein (mit fällt nichts gutes ein).


 
Naja, dafür das der TT *Roadster *kein Roadster ist, finde ich es schon erstaunlich das er den Z4, SLK und sonstwas alles hinter sich gelassen hat (im übrigen in allen Motorvarianten TT, TT-S, TT-RS). Im AMS Einzeltests wurden es 5 Sterne. 
Also ist diese rhetorische Frage wohl eher als Provoaktion, denn inhaltlich zu betrachten.

Wenn du Freude daran hast dann nur zu. Der Wagen begleitet mich noch bis März, dann ist er Vergangenheit.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2011)

Mittlerweile ist Roadster und Cabrio so weit miteinander verschmolzen, dass quasi jedes Cabrio auch ein Roadster sein könnte. 

In DIN 70010 wird das Aussehen eines Roadsters wie folgt definiert:


Karosserie: Offener Aufbau. Überrollbügel möglich.
Dach: Fest oder flexibel mit mindestens 2 Positionen 1. geschlossen; 2. geöffnet oder entfernt.
Insassenraum: 2 oder mehr Sitze in mindestens einer Sitzreihe.
Türen: 2 oder 4 seitliche Türen, Gepäckraumklappe möglich.
Fenster: 2 oder mehr Seitenfenster.
Damit kommt eigentlich so ziemlich jedes offene Auto in die Rubrik Roadster. Alleine schon das für mich ein Roadster Heckantrieb haben muss, wobei das meine persönliche Meinung ist und von niemandem anderen genau so gesehen werden muss. Für mich ist übrigends ein Nissan 350z auch kein Roadster sondern ein Sportcoupe mit Stoffdach...


Honda S2000, BMW Z3 und Z4, MX5 usw sind für mich Roadster der ersten Güte.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Aus meiner Sicht alles keine, weder TT noch SLK noch Z4.
Vergesss mal die dtsch Presse taugt recht wenig.

nennen kann man Autos wie man will, der GTI wird auch nicht durchen den Namen zu einem GT.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Pseudosportler ist für mich ein leergeräumter Kompakt-"Sportler" mit all seinen konstruktiven Nachteilen. Ein GTi ist für mich ein Allrounder. Und mein TT ein ganz normaler Roadster. Hat alles mit Sportwagen nichts zu tun.



Aaa, ok. Dennoch kannst du nicht für alle sprechen, wenn du behauptest, dass keiner einen "Rennwagen" in der Golfklasse braucht. Du bist vielleicht gerne wie die Anderen, aber es gibt auch Leute, die gerne anders sind als die Anderen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fachleute sprechen von 50% weniger tödliche Unfälle und abtertausende weniger Verletzte.


 
Und das ist nur dem ESP zu verdanken? Obwohl ich keine Fakten kenne, glaube ich das nicht ohne Beweis.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht alles keine, weder TT noch SLK noch Z4.



Ich weiß nicht wieviele Autos du pro Jahr neu kaufst und ob die Menge ausreicht die Autoindustrie zu neuen Wortschöpfungen bewegst. Aber für mich ist jedes zweisitzige Cabrio ein Roadster, was der neuzeitlichen Definition am nähesten kommt. Lustig ist wenn man den Test mit dem TT vs. Z4 liest und dann der böse Fronttriebler unter anderem mit höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeiten neben den klassichen Eigenschaften dominiert.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Vergesss mal die dtsch Presse taugt recht wenig.


 
Ich lese Automagazine aus 3 Ländern und Kontinenten. Lustigerweise sind die Fazits super dicht beisamen.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Dezember 2011)

Vom Mx5 gibts doch auch ein Coupe

Der TT ist schon ein Roadstar, genauso wie der BMW Z4. 

Man sollte mal über die Begriffswahl nachdenken und unterscheiden zwischen Sportwagen und sportlichem Wagen. Das ist ein Unterschied. Nur weil ein Auto 200PS muss es nicht sportlich zu fahren sein. Hier an Längs- und Querdynamik denken.

Wie es jemand aus einem anderen Forum mal so schön formuliert hat. Der GTI ist ein übermotorisierter Einkaufswagen mit Hausfrauenantrieb
Das scheint leider bei VAG Fahrzeugen allgemein so zu sein. Alle viel Leistung und aggressive Verspoilerung und Beleuchtung die sagt " Hey hier bin ich mach Platz da", allerdings alle sau schwer, Frontlastig und bis zum erbrechen auf Sicherheit getrimmt. Geradeaus gehen sie wie Hulle, aber Kurvenjäger werden die nicht.

Bevor jemand fragt. Für mich ist ein sportliches Auto ein Wagen mit relativ weniger Gewicht, angemessen viel Leistung, Heckantrieb eine vernünftige Gewichtsverteilung. Mh 1er M Coupe?

EDIT: Obwohl es scheint ein Auto zu geben, dass trotz hohem Gewicht wie ein Biest fährt. Der Nissan GT-R.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aaa, ok. Dennoch kannst du nicht für alle sprechen, wenn du behauptest, dass keiner einen "Rennwagen" in der Golfklasse braucht. Du bist vielleicht gerne wie die Anderen, aber es gibt auch Leute, die gerne anders sind als die Anderen.



Ich sage nur das sowas vermutlich wirtschaftlich relativ erfolglos ist. Nicht das es niemand möchte.

Wer ernsthaft anders sein will, sollte womöglich Abstand von der Großserie nehmen.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und das ist nur dem ESP zu verdanken? Obwohl ich keine Fakten kenne, glaube ich das nicht ohne Beweis.


 
Ruf beim ADAC an, lass es dir bestätigen. Und dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube zeitschriften wenig bis gar nicht.

Und Autos kaufen tue ich nicht ich dsiktuiere nur auf Grundlage der Physik, aber hier wurde kein neus Autos gekauft.
Mag sein das ich die Begriffe anders definiere, für mich gibt es auch keine 4 türigen Coupes.

Es gibt kein MX5 Coupe es gab nur ein RX8, das andere sind MX5 mit Hardtops.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube zeitschriften wenig bis gar nicht.



Ich sehe das anders. Aber jeder darf natürlich glauben was er möchte.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und Autos kaufen tue ich nicht ich dsiktuiere nur auf Grundlage der Physik, aber hier wurde kein neus Autos gekauft.



Was willst du damit sagen?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Mag sein das ich die Begriffe anders definiere, für mich gibt es auch keine 4 türigen Coupes.


 
Mit dem 4türigen Coupé stimme ich mit dir überein. War heute im S5 Sportback unterwegs, der Wagen war alles nur kein Coupé.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Das alles auf Thereorie beruht und in meiner hier kein neues Autos gekauft wurde (also von meinen Eltern).


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das alles auf Thereorie beruht und in meiner hier kein neues Autos gekauft wurde (also von meinen Eltern).


 
Naja ein technische Konstruktion welche aus 10.000en Teilen besteht kann man nicht rein theoretisch betrachten. Das kann nicht mal die Industrie selbst.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich meinte das mit dem ESP.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sage nur das sowas vermutlich wirtschaftlich relativ erfolglos ist. Nicht das es niemand möchte.



#13638



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer ernsthaft anders sein will, sollte womöglich Abstand von der Großserie nehmen.



Wollen alleine reicht leider nicht aus, man muss es sich auch leisten können.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ruf beim ADAC an, lass es dir bestätigen. Und dann reden wir weiter.



Später vielleicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> #13638



Genau, da habe ich folgendes geschrieben:

_"Was den Civic light angeht, *ich denke sowas hat wirtschaftlich keinen  sonderlichen Erfolg*. Denn wer will schon einen "Rennwagen" in der  Golfklasse, der sich womöglich mit den Fahrleistungen noch lächerlich  macht?"_



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wollen alleine reicht leider nicht aus, man muss es sich auch leisten können.



Wie sagt mein Kollege im Büro immer so schön: "Wer das Eine will muss auch das Andere können".
Ich kann mir auch nicht alles leisten was ich möchte. Aber dann sind halbherzige Lösungen keine Option, sondern sparen und warten bis es paßt.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Später vielleicht.


 
Na dann. Ich frag die nächste Woche mal den ehemalige Pressesprecher, er hat nach 10 Jahren beim ADAC aufgehört und sitzt nun im gleichen Medienhaus wie ich und schwärmt mir was von seiner Haus und Hofmarke vor....


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Man sollte mal über die Begriffswahl nachdenken und unterscheiden zwischen Sportwagen und sportlichem Wagen. Das ist ein Unterschied. Nur weil ein Auto 200PS muss es nicht sportlich zu fahren sein. Hier an Längs- und Querdynamik denken.


 
Gibt doch Begriffe die das recht gut verdeutlichen: 

Sportcoupe - sportliches Aussehen, oft aber recht wenig Leistung. Oft sieht es nach mehr aus als es ist.  
Sportwagen - sportliches Aussehen mit der passenden Leistung.
Kompacktwagen - normaler Golf (ausgenommen GTi und R32)
Sportlicher Kompacktwagen - sportlicher Kompaktwagen ala R32, Subarum Impreza, Audi RS3 usw

Zumindestens interprediere ich die Begriffe so. Für mich ist ein Lotus Elise z.B. ein Sportwagen obwohl hingegen ein 350Z mehr Leistung und bessere Beschleunigungswerte hat, welcher in meinen Augen "nur" ein Sportcoupe ist. Anhand der Leistung (und nur an der Leistung) kann man diese Begriffe nämlich nicht deuten. Ein 600PS Golf ist und bleibt einfach ein Kompaktwagen und hat einfach nur viel Leistung. Genau so wie aus einem Mazda MX3 selbst mit 400PS kein Sportwagen wird. Der Porsche Boxter S mit seinen doch recht überschaubaren Fahrleistungen hingegen ist ein wasch echter Sportwagen.


----------



## winner961 (30. Dezember 2011)

Kennt jemand den 2-Zylinder TwinAir aus dem Fiat 500 ? Der ist auch relativ viel leistung für den kleine Fiat : was wäre den das dann ? Ein Sport ????


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

Da es einen Abarth /er hat 136PS) gibt eine Kleinwagen.
Also sehr wenig Leistung.

Gibt aber auch mit 180PS:http://www.abarth695tributoferrari.de/?lang=DE


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2011)

winner961 schrieb:


> was wäre den das dann ? Ein Sport ????


 
Sportlicher Kleinwagen meinem Empfinden nach.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Genau, da habe ich folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> _"Denn wer will schon einen "Rennwagen" in der  Golfklasse"_



Und das war der Punkt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber dann sind halbherzige Lösungen keine Option


 
Genau so sah ich das auch und darum hatte ich eben einen Type R und keinen GTI.


Was Fachpresse angeht, da kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass diese  nicht immer 100% objektiv und wahrheitsgemäß berichtet. Davon konnte ich  mich heute erst selbs überzeugen (das hatte jedoch nichts mit Autos zu  tun). Das meiste stimmt sicher, aber gerade bei Autotests reicht meist  Winzigkeit, um das eine oder andere Produkt gewinnen oder verlieren zu  lassen. Es wird einfach darauf spekuliert, dass entweder kaum einer sich  mit der Materie auskennt oder den Test nicht unter gleichen Umständen  reproduzieren kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Genau so sah ich das auch und darum hatte ich eben einen Type R und keinen GTI.


 
Das ist wohl ironisch gemeint. Nicht nur das der GTi weltweit das erfolgreichste Auto seiner Klasse ist. Es ist eine Eier legende Wolmilchsau. Dagegen ist der Civic einfach, unter Berücksichtigung aller Eigenschaften, chancenlos. Von den Fahreigenschaften unter Alltagsbedingungen ganz zu schweigen. Muss man neidlos anerkennen.

Ich persönlich bin zwar derzeit nicht so sehr an dieser Fahrzeugkategorie interessiert. Aber Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.
Im letzten Jahr bin ich den IVer Golf GTi mal gefahren und er ist schon ein absoluter Allrounder. Wenn ich ein sportliches Auto mit 5 Plätzen bis 40.000,- Euro suchen würde wäre das meine erste Wahl.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde den Type R dem Golf vorziehen, außer ist ein R32 bzw fast jedem anderen Autos das keine 5 Zylinder hat.
Der Civic hat das bessere Design und einiger Features die der Golf nicht hat.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde den Civic auch vorziehen, am lieben als EK9. Trotzdem muss man dem Golf einfach lassen, dass er aus seiner Leistung mehr macht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Civic hat das bessere Design und einiger Features die der Golf nicht hat.


 
Wie z.B. ?
Der noch aktuelle Golf hat das aufwändigere Fahrwerk (vom VIIer Golf ganz zu schweigen), ist motorisch auf einem anderen Level, bietet mehr Komfort- und Sicherheitsfeatures. Insofern wüßte ich jetzt nicht wo der Civic da punkten möchte.


----------



## X-2ELL (30. Dezember 2011)

seit einem Monat mein neuer Alter.

Ich wahr immer ein wenig skeptisch bei Ford, die Vergangenheit zeigte  nicht immer positive Seiten. Doch mit dem Auto bin ich sehr zufrieden!  Fährt sich super und gibt auch keinen Anlass groß rumzumeckern. Schönes  Auto.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grüße X-2ELL


----------



## Burn_out (30. Dezember 2011)

Das stimmt allerdings. Der Golf GTI hat den 2.0 TFSI der sehr gut geht und nicht selten sogar noch oben streut. Dazu kommt, dass er qualitativ mit das beste ist was man in der Kompaktklasse bekommen kann neben den A3 Modellen. Was auch gut ist, dass man den Golf auch sehr gut als Einkaufswagen nutzen kann, da passt einfach unheimlich viel rein. Beim A3 passt da schonmal weniger rein und wenn man einen mit Quattro kauft gar noch weniger.

Der Honda Civic punktet bei mir insoweit, dass er etwas exotisch ist, den sieht man ( zumindestens hier) relativ selten und an sich ist das Aussehen gewagt und nicht wie bei VW das einheitliche Gesicht.

Wobei der Einheitsbrei für Bastler natürlich von Vorteil sein kann, denn so passen in den Golf mit etwas Arbeit auch z.B Sitze vom Audi S5 oder das Lenkrad vom R8.


@ X-2ELL: Glückwunsch zum Auto. Ich hoffe du hast weniger Probleme als wir mit dem Vorgängermodell. Da ist einfach bei der Autobahnfahrt der Motor hochgegangen. Kumpel hatte vor seinem GTI den aktuellen Mondeo Kombi mit allem Schnick Schnack, der ging auch nach einem halben Jahr zurück an Ford, weil er so unzufrieden damit war.


----------



## X-2ELL (30. Dezember 2011)

@Burn_out

danke! Naja es ist ja ein gebrauchter, sprich er ist schon ein paar Kilometer gefahren. Ich habe Ihn auch direkt bei einem Fordhändler geholt. Habe noch 1 Jahr Garantie. Bis jetzt schnurrt er wie ein Kätzchen. Sollte es Probleme geben, lass ich es euch eh wissen


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wobei der Einheitsbrei für Bastler natürlich von Vorteil sein kann, denn so passen in den Golf mit etwas Arbeit auch z.B Sitze vom Audi S5 oder das *Lenkrad vom R8*.


 
Was allein insofern nicht verwunderlich ist, da der R8 das Lenkrad vom PreFacelift TT hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2011)

der GTI ist halt für die masse, und der Civic für fans und liebhaber 
Wenn ich die wahl hätte würd ich wohl auch den GTI nehmen, ist halt so das vernunftsrennauto für den normalbürger, der "volkssportwagen" wie schon damals der 1er. Wobei ich n 1er GTI nem neuen klar vorziehen würde, wenn sie nicht so selten wären...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ironisch gemeint.



Definitiv nicht.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dagegen ist der Civic einfach, unter Berücksichtigung aller Eigenschaften, chancenlos. Von den Fahreigenschaften unter Alltagsbedingungen ganz zu schweigen. Muss man neidlos anerkennen.


 
Definitiv ja. Wenn man Eierlegenedewolmilchsau, wobei ich sowas lieber als Auto, dass alles kann, aber nichts richtig, bezeichne, haben will. Und die meiste wollen das wohl auch so, aber wie ich schon sagte: "_...aber es gibt auch Leute, die gerne anders sind als die Anderen._"


----------



## Zoon (30. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Beweis?


 
Diverse Supertests in der Sport Auto vom, oder auch die Tracktests in  Top Gear. Dort konnten die bei abgeschaltetem ESP den Ferrari 599GTO  kaum in einer für seiner Klasse schnellen Rundenzeit um den Kurs  bewegen. Im sportlichsten Modus des ESP sah das schon anders aus.

Das ESP von nem heutigen selbst Golf R hat schon mehr aufm Kasten als  meinetwegen bei nem 10 Jährigen Amischlitten wo beim kleinsten Furz die  Leistung komplett weggenommen wird.

Oder auch der Nissan GTR, Großteils erzielt er die Rundenrekorde auch  nur von der Rechenleistung die hinter dem aktiven Fahrwerk und  Allradantrieb steckt.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

Man kann die Rücksitze hochklappen und oben fixieren, so bekommt man zB einb Fahrrad rein, das hat mal eine Deutsche Autozeitung geschrieben.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2011)

Man kann sowas nicht ausdiskutieren. Entweder man ist ein Mensch, der auf Civic Type R, Integra Type R, EVO6-9, STi WRC steht und kleine otische Mängel und auch technische Eigenheiten hin nimmt oder man ist einer von vielen und kauft sich nen Golf mit der Ausstattung GTI.

Meine Überlegung fürs nächste Auto geht in richtung Japaner mit Frittentheke. Da ist auch nicht alles schön was glänzt. Das Interiör ist alles andere als schön. Aber da es eher als 2 Wagen läuft stehen hier ganz andere Sachen im Fokus, die ein GTI oder Audi mit dem Quattroantrieb sicher nicht bieten können.

Und korigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber der Allrad des EVO (keine Ahnung welcher) ist sehr wohl in der Lage jedes Rad einzeln zu steuern bzw. abzubremsen und zu beschleunigen! Erst deswegen sagt man dem Auto doch nach, dass es den weltbesten Allradantrieb bietet. 

Ja ich fahr nicht jeden Tag im Wald hin und her aber wie in ner aktuellen Zeitung steht, ist der Audi RS3 dafür zu schade und können tut er es auch nicht richtig. Abgesehen davon interessieren mich eher Autos zur Jahrtausendwende.


----------



## Burn_out (31. Dezember 2011)

MH dann passe ich da garnicht rein. MIr gefällt der GTi, aber auch Autos wie der Impreza. Wobei ich mehr auf die Stufenheckversion stehe. Den Civic finde ich zwanghaft modern wirkend, da hat mir der alte besser gefallen. Dagegen finde ich den Evo 10 besonders geil. 

Das Subaru den weltbesten Allrad ist halte ich für übertrieben, denn man kann nicht den besten haben, da jedes Allradsystem seine Vorteile bietet.

Der Audi RS3 ist auch so eine Geschichte. Der ist für mich nichtmal ein richtiger RS, das ist ein A3 mit großem Motor und angepasster Bremsanlage. Das Allradsystem von dem kannst du natürlich nicht mit einem Subaru vergleichen. Der Audi hat Einbaubedingt einen Haldexallrad verpasst bekommen. Der regelt nur wenn wirklich bedarf ist nach hinten was, ansonsten ist der ein Frontkratzer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Man kann sowas nicht ausdiskutieren. Entweder man ist ein Mensch, der auf Civic Type R, Integra Type R, EVO6-9, STi WRC steht und kleine otische Mängel und auch technische Eigenheiten hin nimmt oder man ist einer von vielen und kauft sich nen Golf mit der Ausstattung GTI.



Also bitte. Die Hondas, Subraus, Mitsubuishis sind keine handgeschnitzten Exoten, sondern nur Massenware welche sich in Europa nicht so gut verkauft wie auf dem Heimatmarkt.
Insofern sollte man vielleicht ein wenig auf dem Teppich bleiben.



1821984 schrieb:


> Und korigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber der Allrad des EVO (keine Ahnung welcher) ist sehr wohl in der Lage jedes Rad einzeln zu steuern bzw. abzubremsen und zu beschleunigen! Erst deswegen sagt man dem Auto doch nach, *dass es den weltbesten Allradantrieb bietet.*



Wer erzählt denn so einen Quatsch  .
Den besten Allrad bei den Japanern hat Nissan im GT-R.
Und im alljährlichen klassenübergreifenden Allradtest der AMS hat im letzten Jahr der S4 gewonnen, Subaru war vorletzter vor dem Opel Insignia. Und in der Spitzengruppe, wie bereits erwähnt, der Nissan GT-R.

Mit jedes Rad einzeln bremsen und beschleunigen, bezog ich das darauf, dass man mit einem Bremspedal und einem Gaspedal, wesentlich weniger Manipulationsmöglichkeiten hat, als ein ESP welches jede Funktion und jedes System im Auto einzeln steuern kann.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Der Audi RS3 ist auch so eine Geschichte. Der ist für mich nichtmal ein richtiger RS, das ist ein A3 mit großem Motor und angepasster Bremsanlage. Das Allradsystem von dem kannst du natürlich nicht mit einem Subaru vergleichen. Der Audi hat Einbaubedingt einen Haldexallrad verpasst bekommen. Der regelt nur wenn wirklich bedarf ist nach hinten was, ansonsten ist der ein Frontkratzer.


 
Der RS3 ist genausoviel RS wie jedes RS Modell. Er hat einen eigenen Motor welcher nur in RS Modellen angeboten wird. Und kann wie bei Audi nur RS Modelle mit einer VMax Verschiebung auf 280 km/h geordert werden.

Aber wie der gut informierte Autofan weiß, ist es eben kein "Frontkratzer" mit optionalem Allrad, sondern diese Variante der Haldexkupplung arbeitet mit einem Druckspeicher, welcher permanent "vorgeladen" ist und so bietet er permanenten Allradantrieb und nicht erst dann wenn es eigentlich schon zu spät ist.


----------



## Burn_out (31. Dezember 2011)

Wie der Autofan weis, kann man bei Audi keinen RS3 bestellen

Das der Haldex Quattro etwas besser ist, ist schön, aber an einen richtigen Quattro wird er nicht rankommen.

Für mich ist der RS3 einfach notdürftig auf die große Nachfrage zusammengeschustert worden, das zeigt alleine schon die Tatsache, dass er vorne breitere Reifen hat als hinten damit die schwere Front nicht so krass auffällt.
Im Prinzip ist es ja auch so. Man nehme einen Audi A3 Quattro, baue den Motor vom TT RS samt Vorderachse sein. Jetzt noch die Bremsanlage vom TT RS einbauen damit er auch halbwegs zum stehen kommt. Wobei es ja vermehrt Meldungen gibt, dass die Bremsen gnadenlos an Bremswirkung verlieren sobald sie gefordert werden. Naja..Dazukommt dann noch das Bodykit, wo selbst die riesen Lufteinlässe teilweise nur Fake sind. Das ganze wird dann garniert durch ein paar RS Aufkleber und fertig ist der Audi RS3.

Da lobe ich mir fast das BMW 1er M Coupe, dass zwar ähnlich aufgebaut wurde, aber wenigstens mit teilen aus einer höheren Klasse. Da wurden die Achsen und Bremsen vom M3 genommen. Dann noch ein Sportdifferenzial und schwups wurde das kleine Coupe auf der Strecke sogar dem M3 gefährlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir fast das BMW 1er M Coupe, dass zwar ähnlich aufgebaut wurde, aber wenigstens mit teilen aus einer höheren Klasse. Da wurden die Achsen und Bremsen vom M3 genommen. Dann noch ein Sportdifferenzial und schwups wurde das kleine Coupe auf der Strecke sogar dem M3 gefährlich.


 
Und schwups lässt er sich ausserhalb der Rennstrecke selbst vom günstigeren RS3 bügeln  .
Zum Thema Lufteinlässe sage ich zum 1er M lieber nichts. Das dürfte selbst für Dragan und Alder zu peinlich sein.

Im übrigen kann man natürlich nach wie vor einen RS3 bestellen.


----------



## Burn_out (31. Dezember 2011)

Wo wird der 1er M den vom RS3 gebügelt?

Natürlich kann man den RS3 noch bestellen, aber der kommt nicht von Audi. Und bei den Lieferzeiten die da herrschen bekommt man ja Anfälle


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wo wird der 1er M den vom RS3 gebügelt?


 
In allen Tests ?!
Die Fahrleistungen sind besser. Der RS3 Sportback ist nunmal nicht für den Track sondern für die Straße optimiert. Was aber wohl auch den realen Bedingungen entsprechen dürfte.


----------



## Burn_out (31. Dezember 2011)

Er ist mehr das Familienauto, aber bei den reinen Fahrleistung lag der 1er M klar vor dem RS3.


----------



## Lolm@n (31. Dezember 2011)

1821984 meine das der Mitsubishi Evo eines der besten Allrad Systeme hat und nicht der Subaru!


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Er ist mehr das Familienauto, aber bei den reinen Fahrleistung lag der 1er M klar vor dem RS3.


 
In der SA hat der RS3 dem 1er 5 Zehntel auf 100 abgenommen, bremst grundätzlich (egal ob warm oder kalt) ein wenig besser.
Hier noch ein Zitat aus der SA: 

"Für Leute, die es einfach mögen: Der Audi beschleunigt dank Allradantrieb etwas besser als  der BMW und hat auch das bessere Nasshandling, *dafür schenkt der BMW dem Audi auf der Rennstrecke kräftig ein*."

Ist eben genau wie ich sage. Für die Straße ist der RS3 die bessere Wahl, als Tracktool der 1er.
Nur da diese Fahrzeuge zu über 99% im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr eingesetzt werden, wäre für mich die Entscheidung relativ einfach.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist wohl ironisch gemeint. Nicht nur das der GTi weltweit das erfolgreichste Auto seiner Klasse ist. Es ist eine Eier legende Wolmilchsau. Dagegen ist der Civic einfach, unter Berücksichtigung aller Eigenschaften, chancenlos. Von den Fahreigenschaften unter Alltagsbedingungen ganz zu schweigen. Muss man neidlos anerkennen.


 Du sagst Alltagssituationen, ok, das mag stimmen. Ich hab jetzt mal den Ver GTI und den EP3 vergleichen. Honda Civic Type R (EP3) vs VW Golf V GTI -> Duel 1751256
Wenn man die Gänge des Civics dreht, ist er schneller als der GTI. Und wenn man sportlich fahren will, dann dreht man die Gänge wohl auch gerne aus, sodass wenig Power im unteren Drehzahlbereich egal sein dürfte. Der Ottonormal Verbraucher, der was flottes sucht, kauft sich halt nen GTI. Jemand, der gerne mal was vom Motor hört und dem es Spaß macht, beim ausdrehen der Gänge mit ordentlich Leistung belohnt zu werden, kauf sich den Type R. Der Civic ist auch auf 4 von 6 Rundkursen schneller.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Du sagst Alltagssituationen, ok, das mag stimmen. Ich hab jetzt mal den Ver GTI und den EP3 vergleichen. Honda Civic Type R (EP3) vs VW Golf V GTI -> Duel 1751256
> Wenn man die Gänge des Civics dreht, ist er schneller als der GTI. Und wenn man sportlich fahren will, dass dreht man die Gänge wohl auch gerne aus, dodass wenig Power im unteren Drehzahlbereich egal sein dürfte. Der Ottonormal Verbraucher, der was flottes sucht, kauft sich halt nen GTI. Jemand, der gerne mal was vom Motor hört und dem es Spaß macht, beim ausdrehen der Gänge mit ordentlich Leistung belohnt zu werden, kauf sich den Type R. Der Civic ist auch auf 4 von 6 Rundkursen schneller.


 
Sorry, ist wohl ein Missverständniss. Ich sprach nicht vom Ver Golf. Der alte EA34 ist unter heutigen Gesichtspunkten "Schrott". Der EA888 welcher im VIer Golf verbaut ist, macht alles besser.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry, ist wohl ein Missverständniss. Ich sprach nicht vom Ver Golf. Der alte EA34 ist unter heutigen Gesichtspunkten "Schrott". Der EA888 welcher im VIer Golf verbaut ist, macht alles besser.


 Ah, ok, wusste ich nicht, dachte deine Aussage war auf den alten Type R bezogen (dessen gegner war ja der Ver Golf)

Gruß


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2011)

Nun gut dann möchte ich sehen, wie man mit nem Nissan GTR über Stock und Stein wildert. Und der Allrad im GTR ist sehr anfällig gegenüber Öltemps und sonstige Störeinflüsse. Nach 3 lustigen Runden übern Schnee ist der Allrad weg weil die Elektronik sonst was macht. Also erstmal kaltfahren und nach 5 min. hab ich dann wieder Allrad. Also bester Antrieb ist was anderes.

Und wenn du immer soviel auf alltägliche Sachen legst, dann sollten wir alle lieber nur noch Golf GT fahren. 

Und das der heutige Golf VI oder X oder was auch immer besser abschneidet als der gut 6-8 Jahre alte Civic Type R sollte klar sein. Und Mutti kauft sich bestimmt nicht den Type R genauso wenig wie nen R32 oder sowas. Ich denke solche Autos kauft man sich, weil man da lust zu hat und nicht weil x besser ist als Y. Denn dann dürfte sich ja jeder nur noch Z kaufen und glücklich sein. Wenn er denn das Geld hat. Und deine Aussagen "muss man halt sparen" hilft da sehr wenig, wenn man über Autos diskutiert, die jenseits der 80t € liegen. 

Denn was besseres gibt es immer. Oder warum kaufts du dir kein Bentley Continental GTC als Cabrio. Stimmt der ist häßlich oder?

Aber das driftet hier schon wieder ab. Ich hab nur gesagt, dass ich am überlegen bin, mir nen EVO zuzulegen, am besten die 6er. Das dieser Allrad in einer anderen Klasse spielt wie nen Quattro oder so ist ja klar. Denn mit nem TT oder A3 oder sonstigen kann und möchte ich nicht im Wald rum öddeln. Viel zu viel auf Schick und will jeden gefallen. Und neue Autos interessieren mich als Kaufobjekte herzlich wenig, weil ich nicht soviel Geld ausgeben will für ein Auto. Von der Haltbarkeit haben mich die Japsen bisher mehr Überzeugt. Da ist VW-Audi für mich fast der letzte Schrott. Das man aber als Neuwagenbesitzer davon relativ wenig mitbekommt, sollte klar sein, denn sonst wäre es ein Armutszeugniss.


----------



## Burn_out (31. Dezember 2011)

Woher hast du, dass der GT-R so krasse Elektrikprobleme hat? Würde mich mal interessieren.

Über Stock und Stein will man doch garnicht mir so einem Auto fahren. Der Allrad dient hier lediglich der besseren Traktion. Wenn du ins Gelände willst, dann sind alle Wagen nicht dazu geeignet, dann kauft man sich am besten einen Geländewagen.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja im Schneetest haben einige deutsche Zeitungen davon berichtet, dass der GTR nach ein paar lustigen Metern aufgrund der Öltemp. den Allrad weggeschaltet hat. Nach kurzer Abkühlung ging es dann weiter.


----------



## Burn_out (31. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade mal gesucht, aber nur was von der AMS gefunden. Dort schrieben sie, dass das Getriebe des GT-R nach ein paar schnellen Runden Nordschleife überhitzt war. Das war wohl auch der Grund warum Nissan die Launch Control wieder entfernt hat.

Zu einem Schneetest habe ich nichts gefunden, schade.


----------



## Zoon (31. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem ist seit dem 2011er bzw. 2012 GT-R Facelift wo es eine bessere Getriebeölühlung gibt - längst behoben. Nur machen die Japaner halt nicht so viel aufhebens darum, ist nun mal nicht so deren Art. bzw. wie allgemein europäische Premiumhersteller die - überspitzt gesagt - einen Kühlergrill mit 5 statt 3 Querstreben als Megafacelift ankündigen.
Auch bei den Garantiebestimmungen zwecks Trackdaybenutzung hat Nissan etwas eingelenkt. In übrignes ist das bei anderen Herstellern (Porsche, Ferrari) genauso wenn man mal das Kleingedruckte liest.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2011)

genau sowas gabs auch als Schneetest. Ich glaube das war die Autobild Sport oder so. 

Schuldige aber nur weil ich mal etwas über Schotter büglen will, ist das für mich kein Grund sich nen Geländewagen zu kaufen. Denn sowas verbinde ich immer gleich mit Benz G-Klasse oder so. Aber wenn man das so sieht, brauch man diese ganzen Autos auch nicht mit ein ander vergleichen, denn jedes Auto ist für einen anderen Zweck gebaut.

@Zoon: danke, hab mir gedacht das es da bestimmt schon ein Facelift gibt, aber wollte da nichts falsches äußern. Man kann sowas natürlich als Kinderkrankheiten abtun, aber einige wollen es hier ja immer ganz genau wissen


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mal gesucht, aber nur was von der AMS gefunden. Dort schrieben sie, dass das Getriebe des GT-R nach ein paar schnellen Runden Nordschleife überhitzt war. Das war wohl auch der Grund warum Nissan die Launch Control wieder entfernt hat.
> 
> Zu einem Schneetest habe ich nichts gefunden, schade.



In der letzten oder aktuellen ABsc ist doch ein vergleichstest drinne, wo der GTR auf schnee getestet wurde. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Bin im Urlaub und die Zeitung is zu hause.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> genau sowas gabs auch als Schneetest. Ich glaube das war die Autobild Sport oder so.


 
Den Test macht die AMS alljährlich. Läuft auch das ganze Jahr auf dem AMS Channel.
Und da schneiden, die ach so tollen, "Rally Fahrzeuge" immer besonders schlecht ab, da sie zu eindimensional ausgelegt sind.
Natürlich wird dabei nur das Traktionsvermögen und nicht die Geländegängigkeit gepüft.


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2011)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Du sagst Alltagssituationen, ok, das mag stimmen. Ich hab jetzt mal den Ver GTI und den EP3 vergleichen. Honda Civic Type R (EP3) vs VW Golf V GTI -> Duel 1751256
> Wenn man die Gänge des Civics dreht, ist er schneller als der GTI. Und wenn man sportlich fahren will, dann dreht man die Gänge wohl auch gerne aus, sodass wenig Power im unteren Drehzahlbereich egal sein dürfte. Der Ottonormal Verbraucher, der was flottes sucht, kauft sich halt nen GTI. Jemand, der gerne mal was vom Motor hört und dem es Spaß macht, beim ausdrehen der Gänge mit ordentlich Leistung belohnt zu werden, kauf sich den Type R. Der Civic ist auch auf 4 von 6 Rundkursen schneller.


 
Absolut richtig, wenn man einen HDZ Motor hat muss man diesen eben auch so fahren. Das ein EP3 untenrum nicht so gut zieht ist normal, dafür kommt er halt obenrum. Sprich Fahrweise ans Auto anpassen und gut ist. Niemand der Leistung auf die Straße bringen will, beschleunigt bei 70km/h im 4ten Gang sondern im 2ten.

PS: Das beste Allrad kommt von Subaru, war schon vor 20 Jahren so und wird sich in den nächsten 20 Jahren nicht ändern. Das wird jeder bestätigen der es selber mal bewegt hat. Die AMS kann man genau so vergessen wie die Computerbild...


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Das beste Allrad kommt von Subaru, war schon vor 20 Jahren so und wird sich in den nächsten 20 Jahren nicht ändern. Das wird jeder bestätigen der es selber mal bewegt hat. Die AMS kann man genau so vergessen wie die Computerbild...


 
Die AMS testet, Traktion, Handling, Rundenzeit, Beschleunigungsverhalten. Wenn das für die Bewertung eines Allradantriebs egal ist. Was ist denn dann wichtig???


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Rallyfahrzeuge sind auch nicht hauptsächlich zum einkaufen da sondern um Auto zu fahren. Sicher ein Nissan GTR oder ein Audi R8 oder Porsche 911, da kann man auch Auto mit fahren aber ich möchte nicht in dennen drinnen sitzen wärend ich auf Schotter und Matsch zwischen Bäumen umher breche  Außerdem ist es ein ganz andere Preisklasse.

Da kann mir jeder Audi geschenkt werden aber wenn es um Fahrspass auf losen Untergrund geht, tut mir leid da ist mir ein Audi zu schade für, wenn ich es mal nett ausdrücke. Nicht das da noch Flecken auf den weißen Hochglanzlack kommen. Dieses Auto ist dafür in anderen Bereichen besser geeignet z.B Kofferraumvolumen oder klimatisierten Innenraum.

Und wenn ich mich für ein EVO oder sonstiges entscheide, weiß ich ganz genau was das Auto gut und was es nicht so gut kann. Mir brauch auch keiner erzählen, dass der MX-5 wenig Kofferraum hat. Das wollen mir aber immer alle einreden "kann man ja nicht einkaufen mit", ach ne ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.

Immer dieses "kann alles super und will jeden gefallen". Sowas sind bessermotorisierte Vertretterautos, wenn man es mal abwertend ausdrückt. So sachen wie nen RS1 (A1) was Audi da hatte mit über 500PS und Allrad wäre mal wieder was wo man von sich reden macht aber das ist für den deutschen Autofahrer wieder zuviel des guten oder wie. Ich brauch genauso wenig ne Nackenheizung im Roadster. Vielleicht setz ich mir noch nen Hut auf. Immer diese achsotollen deutschen Einheitsautos die alles können nur nicht Karakter zeigen. Sie wollen dem 20 jährigen genauso gefallen wie dem 60 jährigen. Und die EVO`s gefallen noch nichtmal meiner Frau. Ist halt kein Frauenauto. Und ob der nun in 5,8 oder 6,1 auf 100 geht ist mir echt egal. Das eigene Fahrgefüll muss hier beurteilen. Im Audi ist man so gut eingehüllt, man bekommt gar nichts mehr mit von Außen und das ist ein großer Punkt der einfach nicht geht bei solch einem Auto

Versteht mich nicht falsch, Audi baut sicher gute und schöne Autos aber sie haben nichts eigenständiges mehr. Alle sehen gleich aus. Keiner von dennen hat Widererkennungswert. Nur weil sie stand der Technik sind macht sie das nicht gleich zum favoriten für mich. Ein Auto wie nen EVO gibt es nicht aus deutschen Reihen. Es gibt sie nicht, weil man damit nicht das große Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Die Rallyfahrzeuge sind auch nicht hauptsächlich zum einkaufen da sondern um Auto zu fahren. Sicher ein Nissan GTR oder ein Audi R8 oder Porsche 911, da kann man auch Auto mit fahren aber ich möchte nicht in dennen drinnen sitzen wärend ich auf Schotter und Matsch zwischen Bäumen umher breche  Außerdem ist es ein ganz andere Preisklasse.



Naja. Die Basisfahrzeuge auf denen die "Rally"-Optimierten Varianten gebaut werden sind eigentlich super langweilige Einkaufswagen.
Nichts desto trotz, wenn in deinem Streckenprofil loser Schotter vorkommt, dann paßt es schon. Ich habe bisher immer auf asphaltierten Wegen mein Ziel erreicht. Aber jedem das seine.



1821984 schrieb:


> Da kann mir jeder Audi geschenkt werden aber wenn es um Fahrspass auf losen Untergrund geht, tut mir leid da ist mir ein Audi zu schade für, wenn ich es mal nett ausdrücke. Nicht das da noch Flecken auf den weißen Hochglanzlack kommen. Dieses Auto ist dafür in anderen Bereichen besser geeignet z.B Kofferraumvolumen oder klimatisierten Innenraum.



Bezogen auf meine Fahrzeugkategorie ist die Paradediszplin auch weniger Kofferraumvolumen oder Klimatisierung als eher Längs- und Querbeschleunigung. Denn wie ein S5 oder vergleichbares Fahrzeug richtung Tacho 270 zieht hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz.



1821984 schrieb:


> Immer dieses "kann alles super und will jeden gefallen". Sowas sind bessermotorisierte Vertretterautos, wenn man es mal abwertend ausdrückt. So sachen wie nen RS1 (A1) was Audi da hatte mit über 500PS und Allrad wäre mal wieder was wo man von sich reden macht aber das ist für den deutschen Autofahrer wieder zuviel des guten oder wie. Ich brauch genauso wenig ne Nackenheizung im Roadster. Vielleicht setz ich mir noch nen Hut auf. Immer diese achsotollen deutschen Einheitsautos die alles können nur nicht Karakter zeigen. Sie wollen dem 20 jährigen genauso gefallen wie dem 60 jährigen. Und die EVO`s gefallen noch nichtmal meiner Frau. Ist halt kein Frauenauto. Und ob der nun in 5,8 oder 6,1 auf 100 geht ist mir echt egal. Das eigene Fahrgefüll muss hier beurteilen. Im Audi ist man so gut eingehüllt, man bekommt gar nichts mehr mit von Außen und das ist ein großer Punkt der einfach nicht geht bei solch einem Auto



Soviele Vorurteile in einem Absatz, da erspar ich mir mal den Kommentar.



1821984 schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, Audi baut sicher gute und schöne Autos aber sie haben nichts eigenständiges mehr. Alle sehen gleich aus. Keiner von dennen hat Widererkennungswert. Nur weil sie stand der Technik sind macht sie das nicht gleich zum favoriten für mich. Ein Auto wie nen EVO gibt es nicht aus deutschen Reihen. Es gibt sie nicht, weil man damit nicht das große Geld verdienen kann.


 
Es macht halt wenig Sinn Produkte zu fertigen für welches es keinen erwähnenswerten Markt gibt. Denn wenn ein Unternehmen sich dauerhaft im Markt halten möchte, ist es schon recht vorteilhaft die Produkte anzubieten für die sich auch Käufer finden.
Und was die tolle asiatische Eigenständigkeit angeht, jeder Toyota hat das gleiche Familiengesicht, ebenso wie man es bei europäischen Herstellern findet. Wobei ich persönlich daran keinen großen Nachteil erkennen kann. Ausser man hat das komplette Sortiment eines Herstellers in seiner Garage stehen und erkennt deshalb seinen eigenen Autos nicht mehr  .


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2011)

Absolute Zustimmung @18211984 besser hätte man es nicht sagen können. Evo, WRX uns Co haben ihren ganz eigenen Charm, den muss man einfach lieben, sonstens kann man mit den Autos nichts anfangen. Ich finde WRX und Evo gehören einfach zur Elite der geilsten Wagen, eben weil sie so herrlich Anti Mainstream sind.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Dezember 2011)

Das sind alles sehr coole Spielzeuge. Man sollte halt nur nicht versuchen sie krampfhaft "vernünftig zu reden". Es ist einfach ein Stück Unvernunft dabei so einen Wagen zu kaufen und das ist auch gut so.
Ähnliches sag ich meinem Dad auch immer wenn er damit anfängt dass sein "Spielzeug" ja so viel Potenzial zur Wertsteigerung hat: Genieß es doch einfach, aber verlang nicht von mir es eine objektiv gute Investition zu nennen.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2011)

ja wie ein S5 in richtung 270 zieht. Wie schön. Zum Glück fährst du das ja 3x in der Woche oder wie. Genau wie ich 3x die Woche durch den Wald wilder. Lachhaft. Ich kann ja auch sagen "ja wie der EVO um die Ecke fährt hat sein ganz eigenen Charme"

Ja mit nem EVO und Konsorten kann man sich allein nicht dauerhaft am Markt halten, dass hast du richtig erkannt. Kann man mit dem A5 aber auch nicht. Er hat halt keine 4 Türen. Ergo ist er nicht für Kindersitze zu gebrauchen. Ein EVO hat sogar Isofix. Also von welchen Standpunkt willst du das denn jetzt beurteilen. Schuldigung meine Unwissenheit hat mich mal dazu verleitet zu behaupten der A5 ist nicht für Kinder gebaut worden.

Ich sage eigentlich nur, dass mir ein EVO usw. grad mehr zusagt als der Einheitsbrei von Audi und Co. Und Längs bzw. Querdynamisch zu behaupten der EVO sei ein Verlierer ist schon großes Kino. Und wenn es um Sinn oder Unsinn geht, da frage ich mich, welche Berechtigung ein R8, Gallardo oder Q7 hat.

Wieso kommst du auf deine Fahrzeugkategorie. Ich meine damit jeden Hausfrauenaudi. Auch einen A5 bekomm ich als 2,0TDI. 
Du magst es halt gediegener mit Leistung satt und dabei schön in den Ledersitzen rumpupsen und dabei mit dem Handy spielen (Vorurteil aus). Ist auch ok aber mir zu langweilig für ein 2. Wagen. Ich nehm auch mal beide Hände ans Lenkrad

Und mit Tachoanschlag auf der AB zu heizen ist genau so interessant wie nen Sack Kartoffeln. Vmax ist sowas von Unrelevant für mich. Aber um mal gut drauf zu sein. Selbst ein EVO dürfte einige Geräte, die weit über das doppelte kosten, auf der AB abziehen. Denn meistens sind ja alle bei 250abgeregelt wie du sicher weist. Da kommt jetzt der dusselige Japse mit stolzen 254km/h angekachelt mit fast 8000U/min. und überholt dann den Sportkombi mit fast 2Tonnen Leergewicht. Welch eine Schande.

Bei 270 muss mann ja aufpassen, dass man nicht vom getunten Opel überholt wird. Sehr beeindruckend. Eines macht er bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten sicher besser. Es ist nicht so stressig. Aber das willst du ja so wie so nicht, weil davon wird man krank. Bei dem Preisunterschied bleibt aber sicher Geld für eine Therapie über.

Ich will dir sicher keinen EVO schön reden, aber du brauchst mir auch nicht erzählen, ob so ein Auto nun sinnfrei ist oder nicht.


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> Er hat halt keine 4 Türen. Ergo ist er nicht für Kindersitze zu gebrauchen.



Einen A5 gibt es auch mit 4 Türen 



1821984 schrieb:


> Ein EVO hat sogar Isofix.



Ebenso der A5


Wenn man schon diesen mMn unpassenden Vergleich zieht dann sollte man doch wenigstens bei der Wahrheit bleiben.

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2011)

Kann man mal sehen wie ich mich für Audi interessiere.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, für einige gibt es keine Coupes mit 4 Türen.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Damit sind schon 3 der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Dezember 2011)

Guten Rutsch euch allen und schöne Feier. Lasst es Krachen ich bin jetzt weg


Hab heut mein Seat Leon "Sport", ja er ist schon 11Jahre alt, mal gewaschen. Jetzt glänzt er wieder schön. In einer Tür schwappte das Wasser, also hab ich gleich mal alle Abläufe kontrolliert. Stand ein paar Tage das Auto.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

1821984 schrieb:


> ja wie ein S5 in richtung 270 zieht. Wie schön. Zum Glück fährst du das ja 3x in der Woche oder wie. Genau wie ich 3x die Woche durch den Wald wilder. Lachhaft. Ich kann ja auch sagen "ja wie der EVO um die Ecke fährt hat sein ganz eigenen Charme"



Ich weiß nicht ob ich 3x pro Woche die VMax benötige. Aber wenn ich mal flott wo hin fahre möchte, dann funktioniert das eben.
Darin kann ich keinen Nachteil erkennen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ja mit nem EVO und Konsorten kann man sich allein nicht dauerhaft am Markt halten, dass hast du richtig erkannt. Kann man mit dem A5 aber auch nicht. Er hat halt keine 4 Türen. Ergo ist er nicht für Kindersitze zu gebrauchen. Ein EVO hat sogar Isofix. Also von welchen Standpunkt willst du das denn jetzt beurteilen. Schuldigung meine Unwissenheit hat mich mal dazu verleitet zu behaupten der A5 ist nicht für Kinder gebaut worden.



Wie es schon richtig bemerkt wurde kann man den A5/S5 auch als 4Türer bestellen. Gleiches gilt für Isofix.
Ich verstehe nur nicht was das mit dem Thema zu tun haben soll?



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich sage eigentlich nur, dass mir ein EVO usw. grad mehr zusagt als der Einheitsbrei von Audi und Co. Und Längs bzw. Querdynamisch zu behaupten der EVO sei ein Verlierer ist schon großes Kino. Und wenn es um Sinn oder Unsinn geht, da frage ich mich, welche Berechtigung ein R8, Gallardo oder Q7 hat.



Der "Evo" an sich ist ja kein eigenständiges Auto (sowie auch der S5 nicht), sondern nur eine Ausstattungsvariante eines ultra langweiligen Mauerblümchens.

*Längsdynamik*:

Beschleunigung 
Evo 0->100 5,5s 0->200 25,9s
S5 0->100 4,7s 0->200 ~18s

Bremsweg
Evo 100->0 38m
S5 100->0 33,9m 

Zur Querbeschleunigung habe ich leider keine aktuellen Daten, aber da der PreFacerlift S5 schon in einer andere Liga gespielt hat, dürfte er nach dem Faclift nicht schlechter geworden sein.

Die Berechtigung eines Produkts am Markt definiert sich über die Nachfrage. Und natürlich über die Wirtschaftlichkeit. Sprich was sich gut mit entsprechender Marge verkauft, ist wohl vom Markt/ den Käufern gewollt und umgekehrt.



1821984 schrieb:


> Wieso kommst du auf deine Fahrzeugkategorie. Ich meine damit jeden Hausfrauenaudi. Auch einen A5 bekomm ich als 2,0TDI.
> Du magst es halt gediegener mit Leistung satt und dabei schön in den Ledersitzen rumpupsen und dabei mit dem Handy spielen (Vorurteil aus). Ist auch ok aber mir zu langweilig für ein 2. Wagen. Ich nehm auch mal beide Hände ans Lenkrad



Die Argumentationsschiene ist strategisch nicht klug. Da die Basis des Evo bei 117 PS und Langeweile aus jeder Pore beginnt.
Mit dem Handy brauche ich nicht zu spielen, da man seit ewigen Jahren Telefonlösung über Hartz IV Nievau in allen gängigen Fahrzeugen bestellen kann.
Langeweile ist halt immer ein wenig Definitionssache. Ich persönlich fühle mich in weniger schönen Umgebungen eher gelangweilt/ abgestoßen. Ist halt wie so oft im Leben Geschmackssache.



1821984 schrieb:


> Und mit Tachoanschlag auf der AB zu heizen ist genau so interessant wie nen Sack Kartoffeln. Vmax ist sowas von Unrelevant für mich. Aber um mal gut drauf zu sein. Selbst ein EVO dürfte einige Geräte, die weit über das doppelte kosten, auf der AB abziehen. Denn meistens sind ja alle bei 250abgeregelt wie du sicher weist. Da kommt jetzt der dusselige Japse mit stolzen 254km/h angekachelt mit fast 8000U/min. und überholt dann den Sportkombi mit fast 2Tonnen Leergewicht. Welch eine Schande.



Und auch hier schlägt mal wieder der schöne Narzismuss durch. Ich persönlich finde hohe Geschwindigkeiten Reizvoll. Ich erwarte nicht das das jeder so sieht. 
Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm das man VMax auch für kleines Geld kaufen kann. Der Unterschied liegt wohl eher darin das der Owner eines hochwertigen Autos den vermeintlichen Billigheimer garnicht zur Kenntniss nimmt.



1821984 schrieb:


> Bei 270 muss mann ja aufpassen, dass man nicht vom getunten Opel überholt wird. Sehr beeindruckend. Eines macht er bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten sicher besser. Es ist nicht so stressig. Aber das willst du ja so wie so nicht, weil davon wird man krank. Bei dem Preisunterschied bleibt aber sicher Geld für eine Therapie über.



Da würde ich mir mal weniger Sorgen machen. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt ob ich von MTM oder Abt die kleinste Leistungssteigerung (auf 435 PS, VMax bei 285 abgeregelt) nehmen sollte. Aber ich trau diesen "Buden" irgendwie nicht.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich will dir sicher keinen EVO schön reden, aber du brauchst mir auch nicht erzählen, ob so ein Auto nun sinnfrei ist oder nicht.


 
Ich finde solche Autos nicht sinnfrei. Sondern ich kann nur nachvollziehen warum dieses Segment von den meisten Herstellern ignoriert wird.


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2011)

Über Sinn und Unsinn bei deutschen Premiummarken oder generell bei anderen hochmotorisierten Fahrzeugen zu reden finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich unsinnig. Da könnte man gleich sagen ein Fiat Uno genügt um von A nach B zu kommen aber manch einer will halt mehr bzw sich den Weg möglichst schön machen und dann wird eben auf Power und Ausstattung wert gelegt oder halt auf eins von beiden 

So guten Rutsch allen wollte in diesem Jahr auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich ändere mal das was Itpassion geschrieben hat etwas ab:
Der "GTI" an sich ist ja kein eigenständiges Auto (sowie auch der S5 nicht), sondern nur eine Ausstattungsvariante eines ultra langweiligen Mauerblümchens.
So passt es besser,


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der "GTI" an sich ist ja kein eigenständiges Auto (sowie auch der S5 nicht), sondern nur eine Ausstattungsvariante eines ultra langweiligen Mauerblümchens.
> So passt es besser,


 
Für ein Mauerblümchen ist der Golf so erfolgreich, dass wenn er ein eigener Autohersteller wäre, der erfolgreichste Autohersteller Deutschlands wäre. Insofern erfüllt das nicht unbedingt die Definition eines Mauerblümchens.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Nur Platz 10:Die weltweit meistverkauften Autos 2011 - Bilder - autobild.de

Der Jetta verkauft sich besser, ich sehe die Sache weltweit da ist der Golf schlecht,


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur Platz 10:Die weltweit meistverkauften Autos 2011 - Bilder - autobild.de
> 
> Der Jetta verkauft sich besser, ich sehe die Sache weltweit da ist der Golf schlecht,


 
Ich sagte *DEUTSCHLANDS * .
Wenn man es weltweit betrachtet, muss man darauf achten das der Golf nicht überall unter dem Namen Golf verkauft wird.


----------



## Burn_out (31. Dezember 2011)

Und das die deutschen Hersteller in anderen Ländern nicht annähernd so populär sind wie hier.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

Das hat mit Popularität relativ wenig zu tun. Sondern viel mehr mit dem zur Verfügung stehenden Einkommen. Wenn du dir die Top 100 Weltweit anschaust, dann wirst du feststellen, dass die besten Rankings an relativ kostengünstige Fahrzeuge gehen. Denn was man möchte und was man bezahlen kann ist nicht immer das Gleiche.


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind alles sehr coole Spielzeuge. Man sollte halt nur nicht versuchen sie krampfhaft "vernünftig zu reden". Es ist einfach ein Stück Unvernunft dabei so einen Wagen zu kaufen und das ist auch gut so.
> Ähnliches sag ich meinem Dad auch immer wenn er damit anfängt dass sein "Spielzeug" ja so viel Potenzial zur Wertsteigerung hat: Genieß es doch einfach, aber verlang nicht von mir es eine objektiv gute Investition zu nennen.


 
Evo, WRX und Co sind unvernünftig, dass ist doch auch gerade das interessante. Ich persönlich will auch gar kein vernünftiges Auto, wäre mir zu langweilig. Ich liebe meine beiden Nissans gerade dafür das sie eigentlich so herrlich unvernünftig und überflüssig sind.



1821984 schrieb:


> ja wie ein S5 in richtung 270 zieht.



Der S5 ist übrigends mit 250km/h angegeben siehe hier:
Audi S5 | Fahrbericht | alle-autos-in.de

Damit ist er doch brachiale 20km/h schneller als mein NX oder ein stinknormaler EP3... Der Evo ist mit 242km/h angegeben und das mit der hälfte an Hubraum und weniger Leistung. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ...über Hartz IV Nievau in allen gängigen Fahrzeugen bestellen...



Welch eine Ironie... 


Die letzten Seiten zeugen wieder von Überheblichkeit und Arroganz wie man es sonst kaum kennt. Vielleicht sollten sich gewisse Personen mal vor Augen halten das ihre Meinung nicht die einzig ausschlaggebende ist und man diese nicht auf jeden anderen übertragen sollte...


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der S5 ist übrigends mit 250km/h angegeben siehe hier:
> Audi S5 | Fahrbericht | alle-autos-in.de
> 
> Damit ist er doch brachiale 20km/h schneller als mein NX oder ein stinknormaler EP3... Der Evo ist mit 242km/h angegeben und das mit der hälfte an Hubraum und weniger Leistung.



Der Unterschied zwischen abgeregelt und physikalische Grenze scheint hier noch ein wenig unklar zu sein.

Sieht ungefähr so aus (mehr geht auf dem Tacho aber auch), wie ich bereits schrieb: *Tacho Richtung 270* :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Riverna schrieb:


> Die letzten Seiten zeugen wieder von Überheblichkeit und Arroganz wie man es sonst kaum kennt. Vielleicht sollten sich gewisse Personen mal vor Augen halten das ihre Meinung nicht die einzig ausschlaggebende ist und man diese nicht auf jeden anderen übertragen sollte...


 
Hust...Glashaus...hust.
Ich spreche nur für meine persönliche Meinung. Das überfordert natürlich den Ein oder Anderen.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe in 80&% der meisten Zusatzaustatung überhaupr keinen Sinn
Ein kleiner Bereicht über ein günstiges Auto.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich sehe in 80&% der meisten Zusatzaustatung überhaupr keinen Sinn


 
Erfahrungswert oder Mutmassung?
Wie auch immer, gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung. Was man nicht will bestellt man nicht mit.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Teils /Teils.
Klima ist schön, muss aber nicht.
Key les go zu unischer. (man kann sich da scheinabr sehr einfach zwsichen hacken).
Sitzheizung auch sinnlos.

Richtig, man bestellt kann ber zT nicht alles so wie man es haben will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Klima ist schön, muss aber nicht.
> Key les go zu unischer. (man kann sich da scheinabr sehr einfach zwsichen hacken).
> Sitzheizung auch sinnlos.
> 
> Richtig, man bestellt kann ber zT nicht alles so wie man es haben will.


 
Abgesehen davon das eine Klimaanlage heute nur noch in den untersten  Fahrzeugklassen ein Extra ist, würde ich nicht gerne verschwitzt zum  Kunden oder ins Büro kommen wollen.
Mit Keylessgo sind mir bis heute keine Fälle bekannt das es unsicherer wäre als konventionelle Wegfahrsperren.
Frag deine Freundinn was sie von der Sitzheizung hält, damit ist klar  was mitbestellt werden "muss". Aber auch hier gilt, dass sie oftmals  ohnehin beim Leder dabei ist.

Bei vielen sogenannten "Premiumherstellern" wird weniger mit Paketen als  mit einer sehr umfangreichen Aufpreisliste gearbeitet. Da kommt man dem  persönlichen Ideal oftmals sehr nah.
Aber wenn man ein paar Jahre gefahren ist, dann steigt bei vielen  Autofahrern im Laufe der Zeit der Anspruch an das Fahrzeug. Und  entsprechend wird die Liste der Extras immer länger. 
Ist wie bei allem im Leben. Wo im Kinderzimmer der 32" TV noch der Hit  war, will man vielleicht in der eigenen Wohnung ein wenig mehr haben.


----------



## >ExX< (31. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen abgeregelt und physikalische Grenze scheint hier noch ein wenig unklar zu sein.
> 
> Sieht ungefähr so aus (mehr geht auf dem Tacho aber auch), wie ich bereits schrieb: *Tacho Richtung 270* :
> 
> ...


 

Wenn der tacho 270 kann man wohl noch nen bisschen toleranz abziehen.

Ich hoffe jetzt nur dass du das bild während der fahrt nicht selbst gemacht hast


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wenn der tacho 270 kann man wohl noch nen bisschen toleranz abziehen.



Definitiv, weshalb ich expliziet "Tacho" geschrieben habe.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt nur dass du das bild während der fahrt nicht selbst gemacht hast


 
Anders wäre es nicht möglich gewesen.
War hier ja genauso:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Januar 2012)

Du weist schon das das absolut verantwortungslos ist?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Januar 2012)

Damit hat  >ExX<  total recht, auch wenn es leider erlaubt ist.


Ich finde den aktuellen Jetta schöner als den Golf.


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wenn der tacho 270 kann man wohl noch nen bisschen toleranz abziehen.


 
Ich bin halt nicht gewohnt das ein Tacho 20km/h vorgeht  Bei 210km/h laut Tacho sagt mir mein PC (der es über das Steuergerät ausließt) eine Geschwindigkeit von 207km/h. Aber ich hatte aber auch mal einen Nissan der zeigte mir auf dem Tacho irgendwas um die 260km/h an, obwohl die Kiste mit ihren 75PS wohl kaum mehr als 170km/h gepackt haben wird. 

Am genausten geht der Tacho vom Mazda, 205km/h laut Tacho sind laut GPS genau 204km/h, finde ich beachtlich für einen ca 20 Jahre alten Tacho. 

Wegen dem Bild sollte man die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen, ich bin nun nicht gerade ein Fan von IT... aber so ein Tachobild wird wohl jeder von uns schonmal gemacht haben, wenn vll auch bei weniger km/h da wenige ein Auto haben die das schaffen würde. 

PS: Frohes Neues


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Januar 2012)

@Toleranz am tacho
kenne ich zu gut. tacho zeigt knapp 90 und das foto sagte letztlich "nur" 86km/h. die Hersteller programmieren also den tacho eher "über" als unter.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Frag deine Freundinn was sie von der Sitzheizung hält, damit ist klar   was mitbestellt werden "muss". Aber auch hier gilt, dass sie oftmals   ohnehin beim Leder dabei ist.



hehe das ist wohl das Paradebeispiel. meine Ma stellte beim kauf des neuen Familenautos nur zwei Anforderungen: Sitzheizung auf ihrem Platz und einen großen Kofferraum (>500L normal). auch ihr Dienstwagen musste eine Sitzheizung haben, sonst hätte sie erst gar nicht den Führerschein gemacht. Der Rest war ihr egal, was man daran merkt, dass es ein Smart geworden ist.^^ (auch wenn er die Vollausstattung hat, ist und bleibt er ein Zweisitzer mit vergrößern Handschuhfach...) 


BTW:
Ich würd mir nie einen Zweisitzer kaufen (offener Zweitwagen abgesehen). Bei drei Personen (beste Freundin und Angebetete) sitzt man echt in der Zwickmühle wen man nach hause fährt...


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Januar 2012)

Ich muß sagen manche sind ganzschön mutig, bei welchem Tempo sie noch ein Bild vom Tacho machen.
Wenn es bei meinem gemachten 2,7T richtung Tachoende (280) und drüher hinaus geht, würde ich niemals noch ein Foto davon machen.
Ich glaub der Kxxxstift würde sonst rausrutschen.


----------



## Hübie (1. Januar 2012)

Die Tacho der VW gehen nach Mondfahrten/-zeiten. Ein Kumpel meinte mal sein Golf V macht 220. Trotzdem hat mein alter Volvo mit offiziellen 210 ihn platt gemacht. Das eine was auf dem Tacho steht, das andere was auf dem Fahrzeugschein steht und das letzte was das Messgerät zeigt. Die Wahrheit ist irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Du weist schon das das absolut verantwortungslos ist?


 
Ach, da steh ich drüber. Mir fallen tausend Beispiele ein in denen man zurückziehen muss, da die meisten am Steuer die reinsten Egoisten sind. Da wird man dann auch mal auf einer leeren Bahn ein Foto machen dürfen.

Wie z.B. in meinem guten Scirocco:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ein wenig verwackelt in meinem TTchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin halt nicht gewohnt das ein Tacho 20km/h vorgeht  Bei 210km/h laut Tacho sagt mir mein PC (der es über das Steuergerät ausließt) eine Geschwindigkeit von 207km/h. Aber ich hatte aber auch mal einen Nissan der zeigte mir auf dem Tacho irgendwas um die 260km/h an, obwohl die Kiste mit ihren 75PS wohl kaum mehr als 170km/h gepackt haben wird.



Bei neueren Fahrzeugen gehen die Tachos relativ genau (bis 200 km/h), obenrum wird gerne ein wenig "geschmeichelt". Z.B. beim aktuellen TT-RS mit VMax Verschiebung stehen bei echten 280 km/h, 299 km/h auf dem Display. Oder bei dem M5 den ich gefahren bin, waren Tacho 325, echte 305 km/h. Und beim S5 sind halt Tacho 270, echte 254 km/h. Soviel Geschwindigkeitstoleranz schenkt einem das Werk  . 



Hübie schrieb:


> Die Tacho der VW gehen nach Mondfahrten/-zeiten. Ein Kumpel meinte mal sein Golf V macht 220. Trotzdem hat mein alter Volvo mit offiziellen 210 ihn platt gemacht. Das eine was auf dem Tacho steht, das andere was auf dem Fahrzeugschein steht und das letzte was das Messgerät zeigt. Die Wahrheit ist irgendwo in der Mitte.


 
Bei Fahrzeugen aus dem VW Konzern aus den 90ern und frühen 2000er Jahrgängen haben sie die Tachos sonstwas anzeigen lassen. Bei meinem 2000er TT quattro mit 225 PS ging der Tacho bis 260 km/ und am Anschlag stieg die Drehzahl noch weiter. War aber nur Show um den Fahrer glücklich zu machen. Da man mit dem "Klimatrick" (Umlufttaste und Luft nach oben gleichzeitig drücken, die 17 auswählen, mit Umluft bestätigen) auf dem Display der Klimanalage die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit ablesen konnte. Und bei Tacho 260+ waren es halt nur 246 km/h.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

mmmmh ich frage mich was ITp. uns mit den lustigen Tachobildern sagen will
 Wofür macht man sowas? Ich denke es interessiert ihn nicht was andere denken. Ich hab nun auch schon das ein oder andere Auto gefahren aber bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, son Bild zu machen. Abgesehen davon zeigt mein Tacho auch 245km/h an aber deswegen mach ich doch nicht gleich nen Foto von, oder doch?

Auch war mir nicht ganz klar warum man einen S5 mit nem EVO in der Beschleunigung usw. vergleicht. Als wenn mir nicht klar war das der S5 geradeaus besser geht als das 2,0 Motörchen. Aber nun gut. Wie so oft entscheidet wohl doch der längere Balken.


----------



## Falk (1. Januar 2012)

Den Klima-Trick für die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige muss ich auch mal ausprobieren - das der Tacho vorläuft ist ja durchaus klar (wobei das bei allen so zu sein scheint, in ähnlichem Maße: fährt man bei 100er Begrenzung 105 laut Tacho, ist man schon der Held auf der linken Spur). 

Ansonsten: ob ein Auto nun "besser" oder "schlechter" ist - im wesentlichen geht es ja darum, möglichst angenehm von A nach B zu kommen. Auf "meinen" Strecken zum Beispiel würde mir ein Wagen, der 270 läuft, überhaupt nichts bringen (A9 Richtung München ist zwar offen, aber alle paar Meter meint irgendwer, auf die linke Spur zu wollen um jemanden zu überholen, der mit Anhänger mittig fährt (und mit 80 sollte man nie in die Verlegenheit kommen, irgendwas zu überholen, solange es keine extreme Steigung gibt)). Und ständig die Bremsanlage zu testen ist mir auch zu nervig. Genausowenig würde mir ein Wagen helfen, der besser ums Eck geht. Ich seh schon, ich bin einfach ein zu emotionsloser Autofahrer 

Morgen gehts mit dem Golf erstmal zum Ölwechsel, um von Longlife wegzukommen (dann Festintervall 1x im Jahr oder eben nach 10.000km). Noch haben die Ketten die Länge, die sie haben sollen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Morgen gehts mit dem Golf erstmal zum Ölwechsel, um von Longlife wegzukommen (dann Festintervall 1x im Jahr oder eben nach 10.000km). Noch haben die Ketten die Länge, die sie haben sollen


 
Danke für die Erinnerung^^ Sollte ich mit dem Smart auch mal machen. Der Gnom hat immerhin schon 13kkm in seinen jungen 8Monaten runter....


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> mmmmh ich frage mich was ITp. uns mit den lustigen Tachobildern sagen will
> Wofür macht man sowas? Ich denke es interessiert ihn nicht was andere denken. Ich hab nun auch schon das ein oder andere Auto gefahren aber bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, son Bild zu machen. Abgesehen davon zeigt mein Tacho auch 245km/h an aber deswegen mach ich doch nicht gleich nen Foto von, oder doch?



Ach macht doch Spaß. Für mich als Autofan ist so ein Foto zehn mal schöner als irgendwelche sonstigen Urlaubs- oder Sonstwasfotos die man sich sonst anschauen soll  .



1821984 schrieb:


> Auch war mir nicht ganz klar warum man einen S5 mit nem EVO in der Beschleunigung usw. vergleicht. Als wenn mir nicht klar war das der S5 geradeaus besser geht als das 2,0 Motörchen. Aber nun gut. Wie so oft entscheidet wohl doch der längere Balken.


 
Hallo? Habe ich etwa behauptet das ein Evo die bessere Längsdynamik aufweist? Da muss man nicht weit rechnen können um zu merken das da was nicht stimmen kann.

Ist doch unterhaltsam unterschiedliche Produkte miteinander zu vergleichen. Liefert immer Stoff für Diskussionen und gehört wie so oft zum Hobby mit dazu.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo? Hab ich etwa behauptet, dass ein EVO die bessere Längsdynamik aufweist? 
Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass es wohl etwas bekloppt ist, zu behaupten, dass ein EVO eine schlechte Dynamik hat. Meiner Meinung nach kann man mit dem Audi auch nicht auf Landstrassen wildern oder sonstige Sachen. Deswegen sach ich aber nicht gleich, dass es eine untermotorisierte Karre für Selbstdarsteller ist. Oder schreibe dann so Sachen wie "Da muss man nicht weit rechnen können um zu merken das da was nicht stimmen kann". Oder wollen wir hier bald nen Gallardo gegen einen GTI vergleichen? 

Wenn sowas dabei Sachlich bleibt ist das ja in Ordnung aber deine Ausdrucksweise vermittelt dem Gegenüber wie schon so oft, als wenn du die Leute persönlich angreifen willst. Ein gute Grundlage für eine sachliche und ertragbare Diskusion fällt somit weg. 

Andersrum, warum sollte man denn mit dir vernünftig Diskutieren über alte und neue Autos, wenn du immer auf dem Stand bist, dass das alte der letzte schrott bzw. überholt ist oder das Gesammtpaket einfach nicht stimmt oder sonstwas gerade nicht passt.

Ich behaupte doch auch nicht das dein Cabrio Müll ist nur weil es kein Großraumwunder ist. Genauso sag ich auch nicht, das der V12 aus dem Bentley Continental GT besser beschleunigt als deine Luftpumpe. Das sind dann einfach Komentare, die du dir einfach sparen kannst.

Eigentlich wirkt es bei dir auch immer so als wenn du nur irgendwelche Zeitungen zitierst als mal eher deine eigene Meinung darzustellen. Da kommt dann wieder das mit dem langen Balken. Fahrspass kann man nicht in Balken darstellen und erlebt auch jeder anders. Aber deswegen stell ich ihn nicht gleich als Sonstwas hin, nur weil es eine andere Meinung widerspiegelt.


----------



## ich558 (1. Januar 2012)

Wieso laufen die Tachso eigendlich bei jedem Auto (deutlich bei höhrer Geschwindigkeiten) vor? Wollen die Hersteller das so oder lässt sich das nicht vermeiden? Bei der Technik die heute in moderen Autos steckt würde man doch meinen, dass ein exakter Tacho keine Herausforderung für die Technik stellt


----------



## Olstyle (1. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ach macht doch Spaß. Für mich als Autofan ist so ein Foto zehn mal schöner als irgendwelche sonstigen Urlaubs- oder Sonstwasfotos die man sich sonst anschauen soll  .


Na wenn das so ist dann hier ein schönes Bild für dich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wer erkennt ihn?
Vmax Foto macht nicht wirklich Sinn, da wäre die Nadel so etwa in der Mitte des Tachos und der Fahrer ist trotzdem zu beschäftigt zum Knipsen .


			
				Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon, ich bin einfach ein zu emotionsloser Autofahrer


Und deswegen ja der ideale Käufer für deinen "Golf unter den Sportwagen" .


			
				ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso laufen die Tachso eigendlich bei jedem Auto (deutlich bei höhrer Geschwindigkeiten) vor? Wollen die Hersteller das so oder lässt sich das nicht vermeiden? Bei der Technik die heute in moderen Autos steckt würde man doch meinen, dass ein exakter Tacho keine Herausforderung für die Technik stellt


Siehe "Umlufttrick". Das genaue Messen ist nicht wirklich ein Problem, nur freuen sich die Leute halt wenn ihr Auto ach so schnell ist. Dazu kommt ansonsten nur noch die Tatsache dass der Tacho auch bei der größten zugelassenen Bereifung auf keinen Fall zu wenig anzeigen darf, das gibt bei kleinerem Raddurchmesser als selbigen nochmal einen kleinen Fehler.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Hallo? Hab ich etwa behauptet, dass ein EVO die bessere Längsdynamik aufweist?
> Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass es wohl etwas bekloppt ist, zu behaupten, dass ein EVO eine schlechte Dynamik hat. Meiner Meinung nach kann man mit dem Audi auch nicht auf Landstrassen wildern oder sonstige Sachen. Deswegen sach ich aber nicht gleich, dass es eine untermotorisierte Karre für Selbstdarsteller ist. Oder schreibe dann so Sachen wie "Da muss man nicht weit rechnen können um zu merken das da was nicht stimmen kann". Oder wollen wir hier bald nen Gallardo gegen einen GTI vergleichen?



Du verwechselt da was. Den sinnlos Vergleich Evo vs. S5 habe ich nicht aufgemacht.



1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn sowas dabei Sachlich bleibt ist das ja in Ordnung aber deine Ausdrucksweise vermittelt dem Gegenüber wie schon so oft, als wenn du die Leute persönlich angreifen willst. Ein gute Grundlage für eine sachliche und ertragbare Diskusion fällt somit weg.



Ist halt immer eine Frage der persönlichen Interpretation. Wenn man aufwört mir irgendwas zwischen die Zeilen zu dichten, merkt man schnell das ich nichts böse meine. Wenn man sich natürlich angegriffen fühlen will, spielt das tatsächliche Geschriebene überhaupt keine Rolle.



1821984 schrieb:


> Andersrum, warum sollte man denn mit dir vernünftig Diskutieren über alte und neue Autos, wenn du immer auf dem Stand bist, dass das alte der letzte schrott bzw. überholt ist oder das Gesammtpaket einfach nicht stimmt oder sonstwas gerade nicht passt.



Naja. Ich neige halt weniger dazu aus pseudo Sympathie irgendwas schön zu schreiben. Es gibt vermutlich Gründe wieso das Produkt von milliarden schwerem Engineering meist bessere Produkte als die jeweiligen Vorgänger sind.
Man kann nun mit der Realität leben, oder eben altes Zeug schön reden, gegen besseres Wissen. Letzteres macht meiner Meinung nach relativ wenig Sinn.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte doch auch nicht das dein Cabrio Müll ist nur weil es kein Großraumwunder ist. Genauso sag ich auch nicht, das der V12 aus dem Bentley Continental GT besser beschleunigt als deine Luftpumpe. Das sind dann einfach Komentare, die du dir einfach sparen kannst.


 
Das mit dem Bentley wäre auch eine relativ suspekte Aussage, da gar kein V12 verbaut ist  . Sondern der grusslige W12 (Mutant aus zwei alten VR6 Motoren). Im übrigen wäre die Aussage (bei Coupé vs. Coupé) auch noch inhaltlich falsch, da das Bentley Continental GT Coupé 3 Zehntel langsamer auf 100 geht  (auf 200 sind sie etwa gleichschnell).

Nö, nö. Ich spar mir da nix. Eine Diskussion macht doch nur dann spaß wenn man ehrlich diskutiert. Vor allem wenn es oftmals um messbare Fakten geht.



ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso laufen die Tachso eigendlich bei jedem Auto (deutlich bei höhrer Geschwindigkeiten) vor? Wollen die Hersteller das so oder lässt sich das nicht vermeiden? Bei der Technik die heute in moderen Autos steckt würde man doch meinen, dass ein exakter Tacho keine Herausforderung für die Technik stellt


 
Das hat mir der Technik nichts zu tun, denn die tatsächliche Messung ist super genau. Ist eher ein "entgegenkommen" an die Fahrer und den Gesetzgeber.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

Komisch ich auch nicht. Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass ich am überlegen bin mir mal nen EVO zu gönnen. Da spielt ein Audi nun mal nicht in der Liga mit. Egal was er für ein Antrieb hat. Nicht umsonst wird behauptet, dass ein EVO oder STi auf losen Untergrund fast nicht zu schlagen sind. Ob ich nun oft auf losen Untergrund fahre oder nicht, spielt hierbei doch keine Rolle. Das Wetter letztes Jahr war ja auch nicht besonders schön, dass sich ein Cabrio lohnen würde.

Riverna sein Nissan ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mein Fall, aber ich behaupte dann ja nicht, dass er son "MC Donalds Rocker" ist. Viel mehr sehe ich die Arbeit, Zeit und das technische Wissen an dem ganzen. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht muss er für sich allein entscheiden!

Ich z.B kann nicht damit Leben, wenn ein Auto nichts eigenes mehr hat (wie alle neuen). Da ist man in Watte gebaut und bekommt nicht mal mehr mit wenn einem einer in die Seite fährt. Für Berufsfahrer die im Jahr 
abertausende km zurück legen ist das ok (du fährst ja auch viel) aber für mich, der son Auto dann vielleicht mal am Wochenende fährt, da darf ich auch mal des Lenkrad mit beiden Händen festhalten und den Allrad mit all seinen 3 Differnzialen auf Temperatur bringen. Lancia Deltea HF Integrale wäre auch ein schöner Vertretter aber gute Exemplare sind fast Unbezahlbar.

Das da die Haptik nicht so Hochwertig ist wie bei dir ist klar. Über die Optik mit dem Flügel kann man sich streiten. Dafür gefallen mir aktuelle Audis, VWs oder BMWs nicht so toll. Da spielt für mich die Technik dann eben eine Nebenrolle. Wenn der EVO kein Mitsubishi sondern ein Opel wäre, wäre er für mich genau so interessant. Für viele kommt da aber wieder der Beliebtheitsgrad dazu. Nichts destotrotz (schreibt man das so?) habe ich da ein festes Budget, welches ich bereit bin zu investieren. Da sind Sprüche wie "muss man sparen" eher als Angriff zu werten.

Und das man für alte Sachen Sympatie brauch ist klar. Oder tauscht du deine Frau auch mit 50 aus gegen eine neue die grad 20 ist? Warum restaurieren Leute alte Oldtimer. Da hast du wohl auch kein Verständnis für oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Komisch ich auch nicht. Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass ich am überlegen bin mir mal nen EVO zu gönnen. Da spielt ein Audi nun mal nicht in der Liga mit. Egal was er für ein Antrieb hat. Nicht umsonst wird behauptet, dass ein EVO oder STi auf losen Untergrund fast nicht zu schlagen sind. Ob ich nun oft auf losen Untergrund fahre oder nicht, spielt hierbei doch keine Rolle. Das Wetter letztes Jahr war ja auch nicht besonders schön, dass sich ein Cabrio lohnen würde.



Mir persönlich macht offen fahren von 15° bis 27°C am meisten Spaß, entsprechend kam ich dieses Jahr schon ganz gut auf meine Kosten.
Übrigens bewerte ich nicht die Besitzer der jeweiligen Fahrzeuge, sondern die Fahrzeuge selbst. Ist ja schliesslich der Autothread und nicht der Bessere-Menschen-Thread.

Ich persönlich wüßte zwar die von dir favorisierte Fahrzeugeigenschaft nicht in meinen Alltag zu integrieren. Aber wenn du es so möchtest ist es logischerweise deine Sache und ich bin der letzte Mensch auf der Welt der es zu beurteilen hat, ob du das so machen solltest oder nicht. Wie gesagt, da ich dich nicht kenne, habe ich keine Meinung über dich, im Zweifelsfall nur über das zur Diskussion gestellte Fahrzeug.



1821984 schrieb:


> Riverna sein Nissan ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mein Fall, aber ich behaupte dann ja nicht, dass er son "MC Donalds Rocker" ist. Viel mehr sehe ich die Arbeit, Zeit und das technische Wissen an dem ganzen. Ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht muss er für sich allein entscheiden!



Ich habe nie einen wertenden Kommentar über ihn abgegeben, nur über das zur Diskussion gestellte Fahrzeug. Ihn kenne ich nicht einmal. Was soll ich denn dann über ihn schreiben?



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich z.B kann nicht damit Leben, wenn ein Auto nichts eigenes mehr hat (wie alle neuen). Da ist man in Watte gebaut und bekommt nicht mal mehr mit wenn einem einer in die Seite fährt.



Das lustige ist, dass jede Generation das über moderne Fahrzeuge sagt. Und diese Festellung wird dadurch nur "durchschaubarer".
Ich habe etappenweise den Eindruck, dass es irgendwo ein Budgetfrage ist. Sprich in dem Augenblick wo mit dem Lebensalter das Einkommen steigt, sinkt die Tendenz zum preiswerten Gebrauchtfahrzeug zu greifen oder dieses auch noch "ratenweise" zu verändern. Ist jetzt aber rein mein persönlicher subjektiver Eindruck.



1821984 schrieb:


> Da sind Sprüche wie "muss man sparen" eher als Angriff zu werten.



Das ist kein Angriff, sondern Lebenserfahrung. Auch ich habe abertausende DM versenkt bei dem Weg mir sofort das zu leisten was ich maximal konnte, anstatt lieber ein wenig zu sparen und dann weniger Kompromisse einzugehen. Insofern ist es nicht böse gemeint. Sondern nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.



1821984 schrieb:


> Und das man für alte Sachen Sympatie brauch ist klar. Oder tauscht du deine Frau auch mit 50 aus gegen eine neue die grad 20 ist? Warum restaurieren Leute alte Oldtimer. Da hast du wohl auch kein Verständnis für oder?


 
Ähem, das ist mir jetzt ein wenig unangenehm aber die ehrliche Antwort lautet: Ja. Bzw. schon deutlich früher  .

Ich persönlich interessiere mich für (wenigstens) 3 Autosaspekte überhaupt nicht:

1. Motorsport
2. Geländefahrzeuge (also echte, nicht SUV für die Straße)
3. Oldtimer einschliesslich Restauration, Tuning, ....

Ich gönne zwar jedem seinen Spaß beim ausleben seines Hobbys. Aber wer im Rahmen von "fishing for compliments" etwas Altes und/ oder Umgebautes zur Debatte stellt wird meine persönliche Meinung dazu womöglich nicht mögen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das lustige ist, dass jede Generation das über moderne Fahrzeuge sagt. Und diese Festellung wird dadurch nur "durchschaubarer".
> Ich habe etappenweise den Eindruck, dass es irgendwo ein Budgetfrage ist. Sprich in dem Augenblick wo mit dem Lebensalter das Einkommen steigt, sinkt die Tendenz zum preiswerten Gebrauchtfahrzeug zu greifen oder dieses auch noch "ratenweise" zu verändern. Ist jetzt aber rein mein persönlicher subjektiver Eindruck.


Ich hab die Erfahrung eher ander herum gemacht. Während die Menschen meines Jahrganges(89) von den neuen Wagen schwärmen, auch wenn zur Not( aber das wird dann auch offen so angesprochen), mehr oder minder alte Wagen gefahren werden, sind meine Eltern da deutlich "kritischer". 
Mein Dad will bei jedem neuen (Firmen-) Kombi seinen W124 mit V8 wieder weil doch irgendwas nicht so toll ist(...wie in der Erinnerung) und meine Mum schwört auf ihren E46(weil der Nachfolger mit Blechdach kam).


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

Cabrio fahren habe ich schon hinter mir. Solange die Sonne geschien hat,  bin ich offen gefahren. Ob nun 0°c oder 25°c. Ab 35 Grad ist es  manchmal unangenehm, weil einem die Sonne dermaßen auf den Helm brennt,  da ist Schatten übern Kopf angenehmer.

Wenn du so gegen das Tuning bist bzw. absolut kein Verständnis dafür  aufbringst, währe das letzte was ich dir empfehlen würde, ein Gang zum  Tuner. Denn ob es ein MTM, ABT oder HGP ist. Beim kleinsten Ausfall wäre  bei dir ja der Tuner schuld und du würdest dich ja nur bestätigt  fühlen. Obwohl viele andere damit locker die 200.000 km erbracht haben.  Die Motoren von RUF gelten teilweise als zuverlässiger als die von  Porsche selbst. Hab das mal in einer Reportage über RUF gesehen.

Genauso sieht es bei älteren Auto aus. Wenn du mit Restauration und  diesem ganzen nichts anfangen kannst erwarte ich auch nicht von dir,  dass dir das automatisch zusagt. Aber deswegen die Meinung zu  vertretten, dass das alles völliger Quatsch ist, halte ich für falsch.  Oder warum hast du dir nen I7 2700K zugelegt? Es ist dein Hobby oder?

Ich wünsche dir ja auch alles gute mit deinem S5. Für mich selber würde so ein Auto aber nie in Frage kommen. 
1.) weil ich keine Neuwagen kaufe (wegen dem Wertverlust)
2.) weil mir soviel Geld zu schade ist, um es in ein Auto zu schieben
Ich verurteile dich aber nicht, nur weil du in meinen Augen, dass Geld  zum Fenster raus wirfst, für so ein Schrotthaufen. Eigene Erfahrung mit  Audi halt.

Und zum Alltag nochmal. Es ist eine Sache ob man mit dem Auto zum Kunden  fahren muss, oder ob man dieses Auto bewegt, wenn man da Lust zu hat  und es ggf. sogar nur auf Saisonkennzeichen hat.

Bist du etwa Spießig nur weil du nen Allerweltsauto mit 4 Ringen fährst?  Ich denke nicht. Ich könnte aber auch antworten "Oh man was will man  mit so einer langweiligen Budde. Sportwagen fahren sicher nicht, der  wiegt ja fast 2 Tonnen. Da sind Autos mit der hälfte an Gewicht und fast  gleicher Motorleistung doch viel geiler. Was interessieren mich Sachen  wie Alltagstauglichkeit. Wir haben hier nen Autothread und nicht "wie  mache ich mir den Alltag leichter" Thread".

Und Lebenserfahrung habe ich selber nur unser Weg ist halt ein anderer.  Ich will Familie haben, was für dich momentan wohl eher weniger in Frage  kommt. Das ist ok, so war ich auch mal.
Und ein wenig sparen von im Sinne "50.000€ sparen", kann man kaum ernst nehmen, meinst du nicht auch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn du so gegen das Tuning bist bzw. absolut kein Verständnis dafür  aufbringst, währe das letzte was ich dir empfehlen würde, ein Gang zum  Tuner. Denn ob es ein MTM, ABT oder HGP ist. Beim kleinsten Ausfall wäre  bei dir ja der Tuner schuld und du würdest dich ja nur bestätigt  fühlen. Obwohl viele andere damit locker die 200.000 km erbracht haben.



War nur ein Gedanke weil mich der Limiter ein wenig ärgert. Aber ich vermute ich werd's nicht machen. Da ohne Vertrauen kein Geschäft zu machen ist.



1821984 schrieb:


> Genauso sieht es bei älteren Auto aus. Wenn du mit Restauration und  diesem ganzen nichts anfangen kannst erwarte ich auch nicht von dir,  dass dir das automatisch zusagt. Aber deswegen die Meinung zu  vertretten, dass das alles völliger Quatsch ist, halte ich für falsch.  Oder warum hast du dir nen I7 2700K zugelegt? Es ist dein Hobby oder?



Tuning ist nicht automatisch Quatsch. Nur ich sehe da gewisse Unterschiede, es ist eins wenn man sich ein paar schöne Felgen kauft und vielleicht den Motor 'optimiert' aber es ist ein anderes Kaliber wenn man alle Features von Fast & Furious versucht zu integrieren.



1821984 schrieb:


> 1.) weil ich keine Neuwagen kaufe (wegen dem Wertverlust)
> 2.) weil mir soviel Geld zu schade ist, um es in ein Auto zu schieben
> Ich verurteile dich aber nicht, nur weil du in meinen Augen, dass Geld  zum Fenster raus wirfst, für so ein Schrotthaufen. Eigene Erfahrung mit  Audi halt.



1.) Wertverlust ist bei Klamotten, Möbeln etc.. noch auf einem ganz anderen Kaliber, dagegen sind Neuwagen sicher wie ne 'Bank'. Aber es ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit ein Fahrzeug mit einer sauberen Historie und mit einer persönlichen Konfiguration zu bekommen. Alles andere sind herbe Kompromisse. Und produzieren tw. verfälschte Erfahrungen. Sprich wenn ich eine Möhre mit 100tkm kaufe, vier Wochen später verreckt das Ding und dann generiere ich auf der Erfahrung das Hersteller X bescheuerte Motoren baut. Was soll man dazu noch sagen  .
2.) Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke nicht. Irgendwas muss man ja mit seinem Geld machen, sonst kann ich mir das Arbeiten gleich sparen und mich auf die faule Haut legen.
3.) Ich hatte bisher 5 Neuwagen von Audi. Drei mit kleineren Mängeln, einer wurde gewandelt, einer ist makellos. Insofern sehe ich für mich noch keinen Grund dafür die Marke komplett aus meiner Betrachtung zu entfernen. Im übrigen sind persönliche Erfahrungen nur bedingt aussagekräftigt (bei 2. Hand meiner Meinung nach garnicht), da man bei den Stückzahlen die produziert werden, abertausende Exemplare benötigt um eine qualifizierte Aussage zu treffen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Und zum Alltag nochmal. Es ist eine Sache ob man mit dem Auto zum Kunden  fahren muss, oder ob man dieses Auto bewegt, wenn man da Lust zu hat  und es ggf. sogar nur auf Saisonkennzeichen hat.



Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von "Allzweckwaffen". Sprich ein Fahrzeug was alle meine persönlichen Bedürfnisse im Idealfall auf einmal befriedigt. Sozusagen möchte ich nie in der entsprechenden Situation im falschen Fahrzeug sitzen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Und Lebenserfahrung habe ich selber nur unser Weg ist halt ein anderer.  Ich will Familie haben, was für dich momentan wohl eher weniger in Frage  kommt. Das ist ok, so war ich auch mal.
> Und ein wenig sparen von im Sinne "50.000€ sparen", kann man kaum ernst nehmen, meinst du nicht auch.


 
Naja. Ich habs auch geschafft und bin erst Anfang 30. Wieso sollte nicht jeder andere mit einem Quäntchen Ergeiz das nicht auch schaffen?
Ein guter Freund von mir hat auch Ziele in seinem Leben, deshalb fuhr er viele Jahre die selbe Kiste. Nun hat er einen sechstelligen Betrag gespart und kann mit dicker Hose einkaufen gehen.


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Tuning ist nicht automatisch Quatsch. Nur ich sehe da gewisse Unterschiede, es ist eins wenn man sich ein paar schöne Felgen kauft und vielleicht den Motor 'optimiert' aber es ist ein anderes Kaliber wenn man alle Features von Fast & Furious versucht zu integrieren.


 
Man sollte den Leuten ihren Spaß lassen, klar schmunzel ich teilweise auch über irgendwelchen 45PS Corsas die an der Ampel den dicken Max machen. Trotzdem würde ich die Leute nicht verurteilen oder sie auslachen, weil sie einen anderen Geschmack haben als ich. Für 50.000Euro würde ich mir viel kaufen, aber sicherlich keinen in meinen Augen langweiligen Audi. Trotzdem ist das dein gutes Recht und ich verurteile dich nicht dafür. Das ist der Unterschied wieso du teilweise so schlecht hier ankommst, würdest du sagen das es dir nicht gefällt und du damit nix anfangen kannst würde sich darüber niemand aufregen. Den DAS hat etwas mit Höflichkeit zu tun und Anstand, wenn mich eine Freundin fragt ob mir die neue Frisur gefällt sage ich ihr meine Meinung, auch wenn sie negativ ist... trotzdem kann man es immer so verpacken das der Gegenüber weiß was man meint ohne ihn dafür gleich runter zu putzen. 

Aber ich denke das wirst du auch diesmal anders sehen, den die selbe Diskussion hatten wir letztens schonmal. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

Tuning alla Fast & Furious ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich schüttel auch den Kopf wenn ich sowas sehe, deshalb darf man aber nicht automatisch denken, dass es technischer Müll ist, der dort gemacht wurde.

Gibt es bei Audi keine Option auf 300 oder offen? Kann mich täuschen, aber ich glaube AMG bietet im PP ne anhebung auf 280 an. Die BS ist bei 300 abgeregelt. Naja das hab ich noch nie verstanden, warum es nicht angeboten wird, komplett ohne Begrenzung zu verkaufen.

Was nützt mir der 100.000€ Audi, Benz oder sonstige, wenn die ab Werk nur 250 fahren mit Option auf 270? Das ist dann eher fürs Ego, damit man die, die bei 250 abgereglt sind, hinter sich lassen kann. Porsche macht es vor und ist bekannt dafür, dass die da nichts von Begrenzung wissen wollen.

Naja Allzweckwaffe ist gut. Selbst mein 1,8T reicht noch fürn nen den ein oder anderen. Vielmehr ist es eher das gefühl, wenn die Nm anfangen zu reißen. Da sind 500Nm natürlich was anderes als 250Nm. Und wenn mir ein knapp 300PS starker Allradwagen zu langsam ist, kann ich immer noch ne Kennfeldanpassnung machen, wo dann bischen nachgeholfen wird. Die Mitsubishimotoren sollen da sehr angenehm sein. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass ein EVO halt keine Allzweckwaffe sein soll.

Da bin ich nich ganz so skeptisch wie du.

Und ich habe jetzt 4 Autos von VW bzw. Audi gehabt ink. meinen Leon jetzt. Nochmal verlasse ich mich nicht auf sowas. Auch ist die Aussage "als 2ter Besitzer schonmal gar nicht" für mich nunmal von Bedeutung. Nicht jeder Mensch macht was mit Absicht kaputt. Auch Konstruktionen wie die besagte Vorderachse usw. schrecken mich vielmehr ab. Ich schaue nicht bei jedem Auto drunter,wie es technisch gelöst wurde, bevor ich ihn kauf. Ich muss mich doch drauf verlassen konnen, dass ein Vorderachgeometrie von jeder Fachwerkstaat repariert werden kann. Auch tun die örtlichen VW/Audi händler ihr übriges um mich von dieser Marke fern zu halten. Woanders wäre das vielleicht was anderes.

Aber wenn ein Meister zu mir sagt, ich solle im Internet mal nachschauen (Fehlercode auslesen), dann brauch ich da wohl nicht mehr hin fahren. Der nette Herr will ja auch über 100€ die Stunde haben. 
Nicht ganz dicht sind die hier

Drehst du mit deiner Allzweckwaffe nachher auch mal Kreise im Schnee oder prügelst durch den Wald? Ich denke eher nicht. Ich mach solche Sachen ab und zu mal. Deswegen ist so ein EVO für mich auch interessanter als so ein Audi. Da hätte ich nämlich, dass Gefühl mir nicht das richtige gekauft zu haben, obwohl der Quattro hat. Leider ist Quattro nicht immer Vollwertiger Allrad. Und knapp 2 Tonnen will ich dann doch nicht im Wald bewegen. Zu schwerfällig wie ich finde.


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte im Grunde von Honda, Nissan, bis BMW, VW und Opel so ziemlich alle Marken durchgetestet. Mir gefielen die Japaner immer besser... reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

Naja das bei mir eher was mit Zuverlässigkeit zu tun und nicht mit dem Aussehen. Es gibt sehr viele Autos die mir Optisch zusagen und auch in meinem Budget liegen, aber Audi/VW fällt weg wegen den freundlichen und kompetenten Händlern. Die brauch ich nämlich meiner Erfahrung nach doch mal öfters.

BMW ist einer der wenigen, die mir Optsch nicht zusagen. Bei Benz hab ich Angst wegen Rost. Da ist mir jeder technische Defekt lieber als die braune Pest. Japaner find ich auch einige gut nur gibt es die nicht für mich in annehmbarer Motorisierung (so aus dem stehgreif). Denn ein aufgeladener Benziner mit 200-300PS, da wird die Geschichte schon wieder eng bei den Japsen. Der Mazda3 MPS wäre ne Option, aber absolut nicht als Spassauto zu gebrauchen. Die Vtec-Motoren mit ihren 7800-9000U/min. sind mal ganz lustig aber eines hat mir Audi gezeigt: Schub muss untenrum schon da sein. 

Mit entsetzten musste ich letztens lesen, dass Mazda tatsächlich am überlegen ist, den nächsten MX-5 mit Wankelmotor zu bauen. Wäre ne schöne Sonderserie aber nicht nur. Ich denke das wäre dann nen erheblicher Flop.

Und ganz ehrlich sch.. was auf V8: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuaBHNKycvI (ab 2:25 wird auch gefahren)


----------



## Burn_out (1. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Hier sind die Audi Händler sehr arrogant. Auch in Foren liest man häufig davon. Audi scheint auf einem sehr hohen Ross zu sitzen. Noch können sie es sich leisten, denn die Wagen werden gekauft wie blöd.

Audi sollte aber auf der Hut sein und langsam mal in guten Service investieren.  Da sehe ich die Konkurrenz deutlich besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Januar 2012)

1821984
 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn mir ein knapp 300PS starker Allradwagen zu langsam ist, kann ich immer noch ne Kennfeldanpassnung machen, wo dann bischen nachgeholfen wird. Die Mitsubishimotoren sollen da sehr angenehm sein.


Ohne mich jetzt näher damit befasst zu haben halte ich ein großes Potenzial beim Motor-Kennfeld des Evos für unrealistisch.
Die Motoren sind(Rallye typisch) eh schon bis zum letzten aufgeblasen mit verhältnismäßig großen Turboloch. 
Wenn man da nochmal mehr Druck verlangt geht entweder der Motor hoch oder zumindest wird das Ansprechverhalten dann entgültig genau so wie es Turbokrtitikern diesen Motoren eh immer nach sagen.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

Ja der Turbo ist natürlich immer der Knackpunkt bei der Geschichte. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt mal überleg, dass z.B Seat für nen popeligen K03 fast 1000€ als AT haben will und dass ganze ohne Einbau, dann kann ich bei sowas doch mal paar euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und bin dann schnell bei 400PS. Das das nicht mehr nur mit Kennfelder zu machen ist ist klar. Aber knapp 300PS für ein realtiv kurz abgestimmtes Getriebe sollten eigentlich reichen. Alles andere geht dann schon wieder in richtung viertel Meile oder so.

Aber auf losen Untergrund oder jedenfalls die optimalen Verhälnisse für so ein  Auto, da sollte der 300PS Motor reichen. Turboloch hin oder her, es macht halt den Karakter von dem Auto aus. Wäre doch langweilig, wenn das ding nur 6000U/min dreht. Und so abgestimmt ist, wie nen Hausfrauen Golf.

Das man da mal ein Turbo erneuern darf ist auch kein Thema, dass sind Sachen, die weis man vorher.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt näher damit befasst zu haben halte ich ein großes Potenzial beim Motor-Kennfeld des Evos für unrealistisch.
> Die Motoren sind(Rallye typisch) eh schon bis zum letzten aufgeblasen mit verhältnismäßig großen Turboloch.
> Wenn man da nochmal mehr Druck verlangt geht entweder der Motor hoch oder zumindest wird das Ansprechverhalten dann entgültig genau so wie es Turbokrtitikern diesen Motoren eh immer nach sagen.


 
Ich hab mich im Vergleich zu dir damit befasst da ein Evo für mich auch mal eine Option gewesen war (Evo8 oder 9) die haben Standartmässig 265-280PS mit Streunung nach oben meist um 290-300PS wenn man dann noch das Kennfeld anpasst, mehr Ladedruck und einige Teile am Motor ändert bringt man ihn (rel. leicht) auf 350-370PS. Erst ab 400PS muss man Zylinder wechseln und grosse dinge am Motor und Antriebsstrang ändern.
Bei den Evo's sollte man einfach schauen das sie eine neue AYC Pumpe haben. Der Austausch kann nämlich mehrere K€ kosten 

MfG


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2012)

Mit persönlich haben HDZ Motoren ohne Aufladung immer mehr gefallen als Turbo Motoren. Wobei so ein 330PS Fiat Coupe schon geil zu fahren ist und auch Spaß bereiten... im direkten Vergleich vom Fiat Coupe 190PS zu meinem Auto hat mir aber der "langweilige" Sauger mehr Spaß gemacht.

Mein nächstes Auto kommt aber definitiv aus Japan, hat minimum einen Turbo und Allrad


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mit persönlich haben HDZ Motoren ohne Aufladung immer mehr gefallen als Turbo Motoren. Wobei so ein 330PS Fiat Coupe schon geil zu fahren ist und auch Spaß bereiten... im direkten Vergleich vom Fiat Coupe 190PS zu meinem Auto hat mir aber der "langweilige" Sauger mehr Spaß gemacht.
> 
> 
> Mein nächstes Auto kommt aber definitiv aus Japan, hat minimum einen Turbo und Allrad


 
Hast du was bestimmtes im Auge? tönt für mich irgendwie nach Skyline GT-R 33/34


----------



## Olstyle (1. Januar 2012)

Oder ein Impreza, oder ein Evo. 


Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im Vergleich zu dir damit befasst da ein Evo für mich auch mal eine Option gewesen war (Evo8 oder 9) die haben Standartmässig 265-280PS mit Streunung nach oben meist um 290-300PS wenn man dann noch das Kennfeld anpasst, mehr Ladedruck und einige Teile am Motor ändert bringt man ihn (rel. leicht) auf 350-370PS.


Was jetzt imo nicht soo viel ist. Nehmen wir mal die Schönfärberei in den Angaben raus(also höchste mögliche Serienleistung und niedrigste Angabe zum erreichbaren) sind wir also bei 50PS mit diversen geänderten Teilen. Das sind also 16% Mehrleistung für doch einen nicht ganz soo kleinen Aufwand.
Bei meinem Wagen sind es z.B. 20% wirklich nur mit Kennfeld gewesen.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn EVO dann versuch ich nen EVO6 zu bekommen. Leider sehr selten und welche aus England kommen nicht in Frage. Japanimport ok aber nicht England. Da bin ich dann bischen eigen. Subaru ist auch interessant aber der Boxermotor ist halt was anderes. 

Das Tuning für so ein Auto ist für mich eher uninteressant. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich so ein Auto als Untermotorisiert empfinde. Da ist ein gut gepflegter EVO6 TME im Original wohl das maß der Dinge und ne Wertanlage. Natürlich ohne irgendwelche 19" Felgen und großem Ofenrohr hinten. Da darf auch mal der Schlamm an den Seitenscheiben hängen

Lancia Delta HF Integrale auch ne Option aber leider unbezahlbar im guten Zustand. Ersatzteilversorgung ist dort auch wieder son Thema. Und ich möchte auch mal fahren mit som Ding und nicht nur Schrauben.


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Hast du was bestimmtes im Auge? tönt für mich irgendwie nach Skyline GT-R 33/34


 
Subaru WRX STi 2003 - 2007 oder einen Nissan Skyline R33 GTR. Wichtig ist für mich das es gleich die Topmotorisierung ist, da mein nächstes Auto am Ende 400PS + haben soll. Jedoch muss dazu entweder der Sunny oder den NX weg und beides würde mir verdammt schwer fallen. Ausser ich finde eine gute Ausrede warum ein drittes Auto sinnvoll wäre 

Am NX hängt zuviel Zeit, Geld und Arbeit das ich ihn einfach so abgeben kann. Der Sunny hat mich nun seit 1 1/2 Jahren jeden Tag begleitet und ist einfach ein Perfektionist was Zuverlässigkeit angeht. Zwei Achsmanchetten habe ich ausgetauscht und der Tacho geht nun kaputt, mehr war nicht und mehr scheint im moment auch nicht zu kommen. Leider ist er mit 160PS etwas langsam und auch nicht unbedingt günstig im Unterhalt (300Euro Steuer, 600Euro Versicherung und 8L Super + Durchschnittsverbrauch).


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was jetzt imo nicht soo viel ist. Nehmen wir mal die Schönfärberei in den Angaben raus(also höchste mögliche Serienleistung und niedrigste Angabe zum erreichbaren) sind wir also bei 50PS mit diversen geänderten Teilen. Das sind also 16% Mehrleistung für doch einen nicht ganz soo kleinen Aufwand.
> Bei meinem Wagen sind es z.B. 20% wirklich nur mit Kennfeld gewesen.



Ok das stimmt. Was fährst du den für ein Auto? Als ich mal bei Evo's umgeschaut habe, wäre für mich klar gewesen das ich ihn auf 350PS gebracht hätte. Und ich finde 50PS zuwachs genug 




1821984 schrieb:


> Naja wenn EVO dann versuch ich nen EVO6 zu bekommen. Leider sehr selten und welche aus England kommen nicht in Frage. Japanimport ok aber nicht England. Da bin ich dann bischen eigen. Subaru ist auch interessant aber der Boxermotor ist halt was anderes.
> 
> Das Tuning für so ein Auto ist für mich eher uninteressant. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich so ein Auto als Untermotorisiert empfinde. Da ist ein gut gepflegter EVO6 TME im Original wohl das maß der Dinge und ne Wertanlage. Natürlich ohne irgendwelche 19" Felgen und großem Ofenrohr hinten. Da darf auch mal der Schlamm an den Seitenscheiben hängen
> 
> Lancia Delta HF Integrale auch ne Option aber leider unbezahlbar im guten Zustand. Ersatzteilversorgung ist dort auch wieder son Thema. Und ich möchte auch mal fahren mit som Ding und nicht nur Schrauben.



England würde ich auch ein Bogen rum machen was die für Autos haben und wie die sorg haben ist zum  (die oberschicht mit oldtimer mal ausgenommen)
Mir gefallen die 8-9er besser aber auch die 6er sind tolle Autos welche aber im Unterhalt recht kosten...
Der Integral ist echt auch was feines aber der Preis geht nicht sorry das würde ich NIE ausgeben den dafür bekommt man ein M5 V10 




Riverna schrieb:


> Subaru WRX STi 2003 - 2007 oder einen Nissan Skyline R33 GTR. Wichtig ist für mich das es gleich die Topmotorisierung ist, da mein nächstes Auto am Ende 400PS + haben soll. Jedoch muss dazu entweder der Sunny oder den NX weg und beides würde mir verdammt schwer fallen. Ausser ich finde eine gute Ausrede warum ein drittes Auto sinnvoll wäre
> 
> Am NX hängt zuviel Zeit, Geld und Arbeit das ich ihn einfach so abgeben kann. Der Sunny hat mich nun seit 1 1/2 Jahren jeden Tag begleitet und ist einfach ein Perfektionist was Zuverlässigkeit angeht. Zwei Achsmanchetten habe ich ausgetauscht und der Tacho geht nun kaputt, mehr war nicht und mehr scheint im moment auch nicht zu kommen. Leider ist er mit 160PS etwas langsam und auch nicht unbedingt günstig im Unterhalt (300Euro Steuer, 600Euro Versicherung und 8L Super + Durchschnittsverbrauch).


 
Das dachte ich schon  Mir persönlich gefällt der 34 viel besser aber mit umbau ist und bleibt das noch ein traum


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

8L Super+ im Schnitt. Da kann ich über.

Da mein Turbo ja fast nur noch als Kurzstrecke gebraucht wird, zieht er jetzt im Winter wohl so ca. 11Liter durch. Da er aber neu TÜV bekommen hat und sonst auch top läuft bleibt er erstmal meiner. Vorm nächsten TÜV kann man mal drüber reden.

Skyline GTR, da willst aber paar €`s ausgeben wa. Dafür sind die 400PS+ ja mit der richtigen Aussentemperatur fast von allein erledigt oder wie? 
Naja für neue Aufgaben muss man sich mal von alten geliebten Sachen trennen. Da brauch man auch nicht weinen, es ist halt mal Zeit für neue, größere Aufgaben.

Das mit dem Lancia Delta halte ich auch selbst für Unmöglich. Erstmal einen finden (mit Glück nen EVO2), der dann im guten Zustand ist und wo der Preis halbwegs human ist, halte ich für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2012)

8L - 9L sind mit 40% Stadt und der Rest Autobahn und Landstraße, wenn man dann die nur 1100 Kilo Gewicht in Betracht zieht ist das schon nicht unbedingt wenig. Klar gibt Autos die bei der Leistung und dem Alter noch wesentlich mehr brauchen würden. Ja 400PS bei einem RB26DETT ist schon nicht viel, aber man sollte erstmal langsam Anfangen. Bevor der NX nicht seine 250PS - 300PS hat, steht aber kein anderes Auto an. Weil wenn ich ein Auto abgebe, dann auf jedenfall den Sunny.

Alternativ wäre natürlich den Sunny durch einen Sunny GTI-R auszutauschen. Der hat zwar nur 220PS, aber auch einen Turbo und Allrad. Und wäre für den Alltag/Winter schon ziemlich geil


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Man sollte den Leuten ihren Spaß lassen, klar schmunzel ich teilweise auch über irgendwelchen 45PS Corsas die an der Ampel den dicken Max machen. Trotzdem würde ich die Leute nicht verurteilen oder sie auslachen, weil sie einen anderen Geschmack haben als ich. Für 50.000Euro würde ich mir viel kaufen, aber sicherlich keinen in meinen Augen langweiligen Audi. Trotzdem ist das dein gutes Recht und ich verurteile dich nicht dafür. Das ist der Unterschied wieso du teilweise so schlecht hier ankommst, würdest du sagen das es dir nicht gefällt und du damit nix anfangen kannst würde sich darüber niemand aufregen. Den DAS hat etwas mit Höflichkeit zu tun und Anstand, *wenn mich eine Freundin fragt ob mir die neue Frisur gefällt sage ich ihr meine Meinung, auch wenn sie negativ ist... trotzdem kann man es immer so verpacken das der Gegenüber weiß was man meint ohne ihn dafür gleich runter zu putzen.*



Solche Leute habe ich gefressen. Die einem rotz frech ins Gesicht lügen und das Gegenteil denken von dem was sie sagen.
Vielleicht wäre es auch ein Zeichen von Anstand wenn man nicht alá "Vera am Mittag" mit: "_Guck di*s*ch doch_ _an_" anfangen würde wenn andere die persönliche Meinung nicht teilen. Aber dazu wäre tatsächlich Respekt von nöten. Den kann man nicht überall erwarten (offensichtlich).



1821984 schrieb:


> Tuning alla Fast & Furious ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich schüttel auch den Kopf wenn ich sowas sehe, deshalb darf man aber nicht automatisch denken, dass es technischer Müll ist, der dort gemacht wurde.



Ich bin der Meinung das ich immer denken darf was ich will. 
Aber wägen wir mal die Fakten ab, wo ist mehr Kompetenz zu erwarten? Automobilkonzern mit tausenden Ingenieuren oder Dragan im Hinterhof? Hmm....



1821984 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Audi keine Option auf 300 oder offen? Kann mich täuschen, aber ich glaube AMG bietet im PP ne anhebung auf 280 an. Die BS ist bei 300 abgeregelt. Naja das hab ich noch nie verstanden, warum es nicht angeboten wird, komplett ohne Begrenzung zu verkaufen.



Audi fährt da eine merkwürdige Politik. 

- A Modelle fahren soviel der Zweikampf aus Aerodynamik und Motorleistung hergibt, aber nicht mehr als 250 km/h
- S Modelle fahren 250 km/h
- RS Modelle fahren Optional 280 km/h
- RS Plus Modelle fahren 300 km/h
- R Modelle fahren soviel der Zweikampf aus Aerodynamik und Motorleistung hergibt

Es bleibt nur die Option beim Tuner eine VMax Verschiebung zu kaufen. Aber wie ich bereits schrieb, mir ist da ein wenig mulmig wenn ich mit einem Auto mit einem LP von 73.810,- Euro um die Ecke komme. Womöglich ein Schaden auftritt und ich dann im schlimmsten Fall in der Beweislast stehe, um den Schaden ggfs. auf Gewährleistung oder Kulanz instand gesetzt zu bekommen. Nicht das ich geizig beim Autokauf wäre aber irgendwo wirds mir auch zu teuer/ riskant.



1821984 schrieb:


> Was nützt mir der 100.000€ Audi, Benz oder sonstige, wenn die ab Werk nur 250 fahren mit Option auf 270? Das ist dann eher fürs Ego, damit man die, die bei 250 abgereglt sind, hinter sich lassen kann. Porsche macht es vor und ist bekannt dafür, dass die da nichts von Begrenzung wissen wollen.



Porsche hat das Gentlemen Agreement der Automobilindustrie damals nicht unterschrieben. Sprich die wissen nicht was eine 250 km/h Selbstverpflichtung ist.
Aber zum Glück definiert sich ein Auto nicht ausschliesslich über die VMax. Wenn es mir darum ginge hätte ich für kleines Geld den M5 genommen. Leider war bei dem Fahrzeug nur die VMax eindrucksvoll, der Rest war eine Zumutung.



1821984 schrieb:


> Naja Allzweckwaffe ist gut. Selbst mein 1,8T reicht noch fürn nen den ein oder anderen. Vielmehr ist es eher das gefühl, wenn die Nm anfangen zu reißen. Da sind 500Nm natürlich was anderes als 250Nm. Und wenn mir ein knapp 300PS starker Allradwagen zu langsam ist, kann ich immer noch ne Kennfeldanpassnung machen, wo dann bischen nachgeholfen wird. Die Mitsubishimotoren sollen da sehr angenehm sein. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass ein EVO halt keine Allzweckwaffe sein soll.



Als ich 1999 einen A3 1.8T hatte fand ich ihn auch ganz gut. Aber heute braucht es einen Tacken mehr um mich hinter dem Ofen hervor zu locken.
Ich persönlich mag Fahrzeuge welche ein wenig "autistisch" sind eher weniger. Ist zwar nett wenn ein Fahrzeug etwas gut kann, für mich ist es aber schöner wenn ganz viele Kriterien super sind.

Ich war vorgestern mit einem Freund in der BMW Niederlassung Frankfurt und dannach im AZ Frankfurt. Und wenn man 5er vs. A6, 7er vs. A8, 3er vs. A5, etc.. vergleicht. Dann sieht man was ganz gut ist und wie der Zenit des liebevollen Interieurbaus aussieht. 
Welches Fahrzeug man im speziellen Bevorzugt ist eine Sache, was an Detailverliebtheit auf die Spitze getrieben ist eine Andere.
Deshalb wird es diesmal wieder ein Audi. beim nächsten Mal ist das Rennen wieder für alle Hersteller eröffnet.
In der Vergangenheit bin ich auch Lexus, Toyota, Mazda, Skoda und auch alle deutschen Hersteller probe gefahren. Aber wer nach Perfektion strebt kommt derzeit schwer an deutschen Herstellern vorbei. Ist einfach ein anderes Kaliber.
Jetzt könnte man damit argumentieren das es einem egal ist wie was gelöst ist. Aber das würde jeden Vergleich ad absurdum führen, denn wenn mir das Ergebniss von vorneherein egal ist. Dann kann ich mir den Aufwand auch gleich sparen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Und ich habe jetzt 4 Autos von VW bzw. Audi gehabt ink. meinen Leon jetzt. Nochmal verlasse ich mich nicht auf sowas. Auch ist die Aussage "als 2ter Besitzer schonmal gar nicht" für mich nunmal von Bedeutung. Nicht jeder Mensch macht was mit Absicht kaputt. Auch Konstruktionen wie die besagte Vorderachse usw. schrecken mich vielmehr ab. Ich schaue nicht bei jedem Auto drunter,wie es technisch gelöst wurde, bevor ich ihn kauf. Ich muss mich doch drauf verlassen konnen, dass ein Vorderachgeometrie von jeder Fachwerkstaat repariert werden kann. Auch tun die örtlichen VW/Audi händler ihr übriges um mich von dieser Marke fern zu halten. Woanders wäre das vielleicht was anderes.



Die Aussagekraft der Erfahrung würde ich ein wenig daran fest machen ob du der Erstbesitzer bist oder nicht, da sonst nicht nachzuvollziehen ist was wirklich genau an jedem einzelnen Tag mit dem Fahrzeug passiert ist.

Wie gut alle Werkstätten eines Herstellers sind ist immer ein wenig schwer im privaten Rahmen zu beurteilen, da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass man jede Werkstatt selbst getestet hat. Ansonsten ist das jeweilige Ergebniss nur eine Momentaufnahme und kann selbst im selben Autohaus zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt zu vollkommen anderen Ergebnissen führen.

Ich selbst hatte nur ein wenig Ärger mit zwei BMW Werkstätten, würde aber deshalb keine Regel davon ableiten.



1821984 schrieb:


> Drehst du mit deiner Allzweckwaffe nachher auch mal Kreise im Schnee oder prügelst durch den Wald? Ich denke eher nicht. Ich mach solche Sachen ab und zu mal. Deswegen ist so ein EVO für mich auch interessanter als so ein Audi. Da hätte ich nämlich, dass Gefühl mir nicht das richtige gekauft zu haben, obwohl der Quattro hat. Leider ist Quattro nicht immer Vollwertiger Allrad. Und knapp 2 Tonnen will ich dann doch nicht im Wald bewegen. Zu schwerfällig wie ich finde.


 
Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber sowas fand ich mit 17 "kewl". Heute wäre es mir ein wenig peinlich, mich öffentlich zum Horst zu machen.
Unter dem Markennamen Quattro werden sehr viele unterschiedliche Systeme verkauft. Z.B.:

- Haldex (Standard), Frontantrieb mit Allrad bei Bedarf per Lamellenkupplung, z.B. im A1, A3, TT, Q3
- Haldex (mit Druckspeicher), Permanenter Allrad per Lamellenkupplung, z.B. im TT-RS, RS3
- Torsenmittendifferential, Permanenter Allrad, z.B. im A8, Q5, Q7 und vielen älteren Audis auf der Längsplattform
- Kronenraddifferential, Permanenter Allrad, hecklastige Grundabstimmung, bei Bedarf vollvariabel (mit Torq Vectoring) bis zu 85% des Antriebsmoments hinten oder 70% vorne, z.B. im A4, A5 (jeweils PostFacelift), A6, A7, RS5 



Burn_out schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Hier sind die Audi Händler sehr arrogant. Auch in Foren liest man häufig davon. Audi scheint auf einem sehr hohen Ross zu sitzen. Noch können sie es sich leisten, denn die Wagen werden gekauft wie blöd.
> 
> Audi sollte aber auf der Hut sein und langsam mal in guten Service investieren.  Da sehe ich die Konkurrenz deutlich besser aufgestellt.



Ich kenne im Gegensatz zu dir nicht jeden Audihändler in Deutschland (oder sogar weltweit?) aber das Autohaus wo ich meine Inspektion habe machen lassen war super freundlich, dabei auch sehr kulant, die haben mir gratis das Gurtschloss getauscht obwohl ich es selbst versaut hatte (Coke reingekippt). Und Desert Audi in Nevada hat mir sogar, obwohl sie mir kein Auto verkaufen durften, Badges für meinen S5 geschenkt, welche man bei uns offiziel nicht kaufen kann, im Wert von $88. Fand ich eigentlich ganz nett  .

So sehen die Dinger aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (1. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Klima ist schön, muss aber nicht.



Genau genommen ist eine Klima eine Sicherheitsausstattung. Die Wirkung von zu hohen Temperaturen ist in gewissen Bereichen (z.B. Reaktionsfähigkeit) vergleichbar mit der von Alkohol.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sitzheizung auch sinnlos.



Schonmal bei Umgebungstemperaturen unter 0°C auf einen Ledersitz gesetzt? ...


----------



## turbosnake (1. Januar 2012)

Ich mag Stoffsitze eh mehr.


Mag sein dazu muss sie aber funktionieren, außerdem war es gehfühlt immer nur am Anfang sau warm nach ein paar Minute war alles normal.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2012)

Naja ein getuntes Auto hat immer Ecken und Kanten. Auch ist dort natürlich vermehrt mit Ausfall zu rechnen. Das gute stück bekommt ja auch keine million Testkm rauf, ergo gehen dort nicht million von Euro in Entwicklung oder sonstiges. Dafür ist es ein Einzelstück. So wie andere ihre CPU übertakten, so bauen andere Ihre Autos in ihrer eigenen Halle auf. Da wo natürlich private Teams am start sind, ist es wieder ein Stück profesioneller. Und immer so weiter.

Anhand deiner Fotos lass ich das mal so im Raum stehen, dass dir eine Vmax egal ist. Warum interessiert es dich dann, wie man die Vmax Regelung los wird. Sicher mich interessiert es auch aber für mich hat es noch keine große Bedeutung, weil mein Auto jetzt nicht umbedingt schneller ist als jeder 150PS TDI. Und ob der Eimer nun 239 oder 245 läuft, geht bei mir eher auf Temperaturunterschiede und Ladeluftkühlung. Im Sommer läuft der Eimer dafür nur 230. Heißt für mich, wenn ich was mache als erstes was an der LLK.

Ja ich schaue mir auch Details mal etwas deutlicher an und man erkennt sofort in welchem Auto man sitzt. Letztendlich ist es für mich da aber immernoch nur ein Auto. Mir wäre auch bei manche Sachen ein Benz oder Audi lieber, aber irgendwo muss ich da leider Zugeständnisse in kauf nehmen, weil entweder sagt mir was anderes nicht zu oder es mangelt an Geld oder es gibt einfach mal was wichtigeres. 

Wenn ich höre das die Leute ne E-Klasse fahren aber grad so in der Lage sind die Versicherung für sowas zu bezahlen oder der nächste Ölwechsel einfach warten muss, weil keine paar Hundert Euro da sind, dann bin ich doch glücklich, dass ich in der Lage bin mir 2 Autos nebenbei zu leisten und trotzdem auf nichts verzichten muss. Gut man könnte sagen,man verzichtet auf einige Sachen und gönnt sich dort was. Nun ja wenn ich mir mein Computerzeuch hier so ansehe, allein von dem Geld kaufen sich andere ein Auto. Also ist für mich alles toll.

Und das ich im Wald mal rumbreche, ja entweder bin ich dann breit oder mal grad auf weg wo hin und fahr mal wo anders lang. Manche machen nen Ampelstart oder ziehen mal kurz auf der Landstrasse hoch, ich fahr halt in Wald oder aufn Acker mit Schotterweg. Andere fahren dort mit 30km/h und ich halt mit 80-120km/h. 

Das Problem der VW/Audi Händler hier, naja es ist meistens eine große Kette mit 10-20 Häuser in Norddeutschland und die verdienen ihr Geld haupsächlich mit Leasingautos denke ich. Wenn da denn einer wie ich ankommt und halbwegs weiß was technisch los und sofort sagt was ist und was gemacht werden soll, da kann man kein Geld mit verdienen. Mein Seat-Händler ist da eher kompetent aber auch dort habe ich mein Auto einfach wieder mitgenommen, als mir was nicht gepasst hat. Da er aber ein kleiner privater ist, wird er das wohl nicht noch mal machen.
Ich denke schon, dass die Sache anders aus sieht, wenn man bei VW oder Audi mit nem Auto aufn Hof rollt, welches knapp 80.000€ kostet und wo der erste Buchstabe nen "S" ist. Ich weiß, diese Vorurteile.

Sind die Hersteller denn dazu verpflichtet eine Abregelung einzubauen, oder machen das alle Freiwillig. Von der Vereinbarung hab ich auch gewust, aber ich hab gedacht, die machen das alle von allein ohne das da einer die Finger drauf hat?


----------



## >ExX< (1. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Solche Leute habe ich gefressen. Die einem rotz frech ins Gesicht lügen und das Gegenteil denken von dem was sie sagen.
> Vielleicht wäre es auch ein Zeichen von Anstand wenn man nicht alá "Vera am Mittag" mit: "_Guck di*s*ch doch_ _an_" anfangen würde wenn andere die persönliche Meinung nicht teilen. Aber dazu wäre tatsächlich Respekt von nöten. Den kann man nicht überall erwarten (offensichtlich).


du hast wohl nicht verstanden was er sagen wollte......



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das ich immer denken darf was ich will.
> Aber wägen wir mal die Fakten ab, wo ist mehr Kompetenz zu erwarten? Automobilkonzern mit tausenden Ingenieuren oder Dragan im Hinterhof? Hmm....


Es gibt auch exzellente Mechaniker, die so etwas aus Hobby machen und nicht in einer Werkstatt arbeiten.
So einen "Dragan", wie du ihn nennst, mit einem "tausenden Ingeneuren" zu vergleichen, spricht für totale Realitätsferne - meine Meinung.
Wahrscheinlich versteht er das Handwerk besser als du, der wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Reifen selbst wechseln kann 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Porsche hat das Gentlemen Agreement der Automobilindustrie damals nicht unterschrieben. Sprich die wissen nicht was eine 250 km/h Selbstverpflichtung ist.
> Aber zum Glück definiert sich ein Auto nicht ausschliesslich über die VMax. Wenn es mir darum ginge hätte ich für kleines Geld den M5 genommen. Leider war bei dem Fahrzeug nur die VMax eindrucksvoll, der Rest war eine Zumutung.



So schlecht kann ein M5 nun auch wieder nciht sein.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Als ich 1999 einen A3 1.8T hatte fand ich ihn auch ganz gut. Aber heute braucht es einen Tacken mehr um mich hinter dem Ofen hervor zu locken.



Man will ja auch schließlich keinen Rückschritt machen.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich war vorgestern mit einem Freund in der BMW Niederlassung Frankfurt und dannach im AZ Frankfurt. Und wenn man 5er vs. A6, 7er vs. A8, 3er vs. A5, etc.. vergleicht. Dann sieht man was ganz gut ist und wie der Zenit des liebevollen Interieurbaus aussieht.


Das ist vollkommen subjektiv,Audi bestimmt genauso wenig wie jeder andere Autobauer welches Design nun modern ist oder sonst was, auch die Qualität würde ich nciht höher ansiedeln als bei BMW oder Mercedes. 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie gut alle Werkstätten eines Herstellers sind ist immer ein wenig schwer im privaten Rahmen zu beurteilen, da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass man jede Werkstatt selbst getestet hat. Ansonsten ist das jeweilige Ergebniss nur eine Momentaufnahme und kann selbst im selben Autohaus zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt zu vollkommen anderen Ergebnissen führen.


Das ist klar, aber wenn man mit dem Service nicht zufrieden ist, und dass schon mehrmals, dann muss man davon ausgehen dass es bei anderen Werkstätten genau so ist.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist nicht böse gemeint. Aber sowas fand ich mit 17 "kewl". Heute wäre es mir ein wenig peinlich, mich öffentlich zum Horst zu machen.


Man macht sich eher zum Horst wenn man bei 270km/h ein Foto vom Tacho macht.
Das Risiko ist bei 270km/h wohl größer als mit 20 oder 30km/h auf nem Parkplatz rumzurutschen.
Zieh dir mal die Drift Videos von Ken Block rein (ja ich weis der Vergleich ist lächerlich),der macht da ja auch überall zum Horst.
Es gibt garantiert auch unter uns normalos gute Fahrer und Drifter.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kenne im Gegensatz zu dir nicht jeden Audihändler in Deutschland (oder sogar weltweit?) aber das Autohaus wo ich meine Inspektion habe machen lassen war super freundlich, dabei auch sehr kulant, die haben mir gratis das Gurtschloss getauscht obwohl ich es selbst versaut hatte (Coke reingekippt). Und Desert Audi in Nevada hat mir sogar, obwohl sie mir kein Auto verkaufen durften, Badges für meinen S5 geschenkt, welche man bei uns offiziel nicht kaufen kann, im Wert von $88. Fand ich eigentlich ganz nett  .


Das ist natürlich cool wenn man sowas einfach mal geschenkt bekommt, vielleicht hast du auch einfach nur Glück gehabt dass du eine gute Werkstatt erwischt hast, gibt halt solche und solche.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja ein getuntes Auto hat immer Ecken und Kanten. Auch ist dort natürlich vermehrt mit Ausfall zu rechnen. Das gute stück bekommt ja auch keine million Testkm rauf, ergo gehen dort nicht million von Euro in Entwicklung oder sonstiges. Dafür ist es ein Einzelstück. So wie andere ihre CPU übertakten, so bauen andere Ihre Autos in ihrer eigenen Halle auf. Da wo natürlich private Teams am start sind, ist es wieder ein Stück profesioneller. Und immer so weiter.



Aber das ist ja genau das was für mich das Merkwürdige ist. Man "tauscht" ein super erprobtes, mit endlos großem Aufwand erzeugtes Produkt, durch basteln, probieren, etc.. zu einem Objekt um, was alles sein kann, von totalem Schrott bis zur super Perfektion. Wobei leider ersteres deutlich häufiger als letzteres zu finden ist.
Wie ich schon häufiger bemerkte, jeder kann mit seinem Zeug machen was er will, nur die Erwartungshaltung das es alle gleich sehen ist der kleine Denkfehler.



1821984 schrieb:


> Anhand deiner Fotos lass ich das mal so im Raum stehen, dass dir eine Vmax egal ist. Warum interessiert es dich dann, wie man die Vmax Regelung los wird. Sicher mich interessiert es auch aber für mich hat es noch keine große Bedeutung, weil mein Auto jetzt nicht umbedingt schneller ist als jeder 150PS TDI.



Die VMax ist mir nicht egal. Nur würde ich den Kauf nicht davon abhängig machen. Wenn man im Rahmen um die 70.000,- Euro ein 4 Sitziges Cabrio sucht, dann hat man sowieso nur Fahrzeuge zur Wahl die elektronisch eingebremst sind. Insofern wäre es nicht zielführend alle Fahrzeuge mit Limiter auszuklammern, sonst bleiben am Ende exakt 0 Fahrzeuge übrig  .



1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn ich höre das die Leute ne E-Klasse fahren aber grad so in der Lage sind die Versicherung für sowas zu bezahlen oder der nächste Ölwechsel einfach warten muss, weil keine paar Hundert Euro da sind, dann bin ich doch glücklich, dass ich in der Lage bin mir 2 Autos nebenbei zu leisten und trotzdem auf nichts verzichten muss. Gut man könnte sagen,man verzichtet auf einige Sachen und gönnt sich dort was. Nun ja wenn ich mir mein Computerzeuch hier so ansehe, allein von dem Geld kaufen sich andere ein Auto. Also ist für mich alles toll.



Das kenne ich auch. Ein guter Freund von mir braucht auch immer den größtmöglichen Motor der in sein Budget paßt, um dann anzurufen das ich ihn abholen soll, weil der Sprit so teuer ist  .



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass die Sache anders aus sieht, wenn man bei VW oder Audi mit nem Auto aufn Hof rollt, welches knapp 80.000€ kostet und wo der erste Buchstabe nen "S" ist. Ich weiß, diese Vorurteile.



Ich persönlich brachte noch kein "S" Modell zum Service aber ich wurde eigentlich (fast) immer gut behandelt. Aber sicherlich gibt es Händler bei denen ich schon war, zu denen ich lieber wieder gehe als zu anderen. Ist aber bei allen Dingen so.



1821984 schrieb:


> Sind die Hersteller denn dazu verpflichtet eine Abregelung einzubauen, oder machen das alle Freiwillig. Von der Vereinbarung hab ich auch gewust, aber ich hab gedacht, die machen das alle von allein ohne das da einer die Finger drauf hat?


 
Nein, das war eine Selbstverpflichtung einiger Hersteller um den Wettkampf um die höchste Höchstgeschwindigkeit einzubremsen.
Nur mittlerweile hält sich keiner mehr drann. Für Geld gibt es bei vielen Modellen dann doch die Möglichkeit einer VMax Verschiebung.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Es gibt auch exzellente Mechaniker, die so etwas aus Hobby machen und nicht in einer Werkstatt arbeiten.
> So einen "Dragan", wie du ihn nennst, mit einem "tausenden Ingeneuren" zu vergleichen, spricht für totale Realitätsferne - meine Meinung.
> Wahrscheinlich versteht er das Handwerk besser als du, der wahrscheinlich nichtmal die Reifen selbst wechseln kann



Es gibt auch sicherlich ganz tolle Hobbychirurgen aber im Zweifelsfall wäre mir ein echter Arzt dann doch lieber.
Wie kommst du drauf das ich keine Reifen wechseln könnte? Nur weil ich lieber ein paar Euros zahle statt mir die Pfoten schmutzig zu machen? Also bitte, so dreckig gehts mir dann doch nicht das ich meinen müsste jeden Sch**ß den ich zur Not selbst machen kann auch selbst zu machen. Sprich obwohl ich kochen kann, gehe ich gerne Essen, obwohl ich putzen kann beschäftige ich eine Putzfrau, ..... .



>ExX< schrieb:


> So schlecht kann ein M5 nun auch wieder nciht sein.



Ist natürlich ein wenig müssig wenn man unterschiedliche Erfahrungslevel hat. Erinnert ein wenig an eine Farbdiskussion mit einem Blinden (nicht böse gemeint). 
Original Zitat BMW Verkäufer: "Ist nicht jedermanns Sache", er hatte schon bald 10 Interessenten da, aber keiner hat das Fahrzeug gekauft. Was ich zu 100% nachvollziehen konnte.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen subjektiv,Audi bestimmt genauso wenig wie jeder andere Autobauer welches Design nun modern ist oder sonst was, auch die Qualität würde ich nciht höher ansiedeln als bei BMW oder Mercedes.



Bitte erst vergleichen, dann posten. Es ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Das "Qualitätsrennen" hat der 5er schon verloren wenn man den Türgriff zieht. Wer mal einen F10 gefahren ist dürfte wissen was ich meine  .



>ExX< schrieb:


> Das ist klar, aber wenn man mit dem Service nicht zufrieden ist, und dass schon mehrmals, dann muss man davon ausgehen dass es bei anderen Werkstätten genau so ist.



Das ist nicht klar, dass ist die unlogischste Reaktion überhaupt. Wie kann man Regeln auf Grundlage von sowenig persönlichen Erfahrungen ableiten? Überspitzt bezogen auf einen anderen Lebensbereich müsste man sonst sagen, wer einmal etwas nicht leckeres gegessen hat, darf nie wieder was essen. Würde wohl auch kaum einer machen.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Man macht sich eher zum Horst wenn man bei 270km/h ein Foto vom Tacho macht.
> Das Risiko ist bei 270km/h wohl größer als mit 20 oder 30km/h auf nem Parkplatz rumzurutschen.



Zum einen befürchte ich du kannst das Risiko des Fotografierens nicht beurteilen. Und zum anderen hat "zum Horst machen" nichts mit Risiko sondern mit sinnlos peinlich zu tun. Wenn ich auf im Kreis drehen stünde, würde ich auf die Kirmes gehen und irgendwelche Fahrgeschäfte fahren. Was ich aber ungefähr seit meinem 17. Lebensjahr für denkbarst unspannend halte. ist wie so oft persönlicher Geschmack.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich cool wenn man sowas einfach mal geschenkt bekommt, vielleicht hast du auch einfach nur Glück gehabt dass du eine gute Werkstatt erwischt hast, gibt halt solche und solche.


 
Definitiv. Ich neige halt nur nicht so sehr dazu eine schlechte Erfahrung in Verabscheuung fürs Leben oder eine positive Erfahrung zum Freibrief für alles zu münzen. Insofern hat bei mir alles und jeder eine 2. Chance verdient.

Als ich z.B. mit dem Lexus SC430 unterwegs war, hatte ich fast nur negative Eigenschaften feststellen können. Wenn ein Nachfolger kommen sollte, würde ich ihn vorbehaltlos wieder testen und wenn es mich überzeugt auch kaufen. Denn ich denke, dass man sich selbst mit Vorurteilen nur den Spaß verdirbt.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

Naja tauschen mit einem "mal schauen, was von wird" ist das nur bedingt. Die meisten kaufen sich ein Fahrwerk. Da gibt es die, die sagen hauptsache Tief und die anderen, die mal eben 1600€ für ein volleinstellbares Billsteinfahrwerk ausgeben und erstmal nen halbes Jahr nur am hin und her stellen sind, bevor sie die richtige Mischung gefunden haben. Da musst du nicht immer von so komischen Plastikautos ausgehen. Und die, die sich gedanken über Motorumbauten machen, haben da in der Regel ein wenig Ahnung von. Nicht umsonst kommen da so geschichten raus wie 600PS aus einem Aufgebohrten 1,8T raus. Sowas ist natürlich nur für beschleunigung geeignet. Aber auch Hausmanskost wo ein 2,0T auf 300+PS gebracht wird ist an der Tagesordnung. Und wenn das ganze dann knapp 200.000 km hält, ist doch alles toll. Nur die meisten machen den Fehler und denken, die knallen alles zusammen spielen da eben ne Software rauf und alles ist toll. DAs geht natürlich meistens nach hinten los.

Ja die Abregelung. Ich glaub, mich würde es echt nerven, wenn ich wüste, dass das Auto locker 270 und mehr macht. Wenn er so wie so nur knapp drüber kommen würde, währe es mir auch egal.

Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, wenn man Reifen wechseln lässt oder halt alles gegen Geld machen lässt. Nur bin ich der Meinung, dass ich mir von keinem Erzählen lassen muss, wie toll ein Quattro funzt, wenn er übertrieben gesagt noch nicht einmal weiß wo das Getriebe im Auto sitzt. Viele können das nämlich sehr gut!

Naja wenn ich Beschleunigung fühlen will kauf ich mir mit Sicherheit kein Auto. Dann doch eher nen Hobel. Ist billiger und geht auf 200, da hat das Auto noch nichtmal in 3 Gang geschaltet. Aber das halt kein Auto. Wenn mir einer kommt, dass ein Hobel viel geiler ist, sag ich ihm immer "toll und in der Kurve überseh ich dich dann, weil du so langsam bist, und hab dich aufer Haube liegen"


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Solche Leute habe ich gefressen. Die einem rotz frech ins Gesicht lügen und das Gegenteil denken von dem was sie sagen.



Tut mir leid aber ab diesem Punkt hier nur noch



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist eine Klima eine Sicherheitsausstattung. Die Wirkung von zu hohen Temperaturen ist in gewissen Bereichen (z.B. Reaktionsfähigkeit) vergleichbar mit der von Alkohol.



Ich hab letzte Jahr die Klima und die Sitzheizung ein einziges mal an gehabt und das nur um die Funktion zu testen. Für mich persönlich total überflüssig... würde ich mir nie extra dazu kaufen. Wenn es drin ist und ich es nicht bezahlen muss dann ok, ansonstens würde ich von dem Geld lieber was mir wichtiges kaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja tauschen mit einem "mal schauen, was von wird" ist das nur bedingt. Die meisten kaufen sich ein Fahrwerk. Da gibt es die, die sagen hauptsache Tief und die anderen, die mal eben 1600€ für ein volleinstellbares Billsteinfahrwerk ausgeben und erstmal nen halbes Jahr nur am hin und her stellen sind, bevor sie die richtige Mischung gefunden haben. Da musst du nicht immer von so komischen Plastikautos ausgehen. Und die, die sich gedanken über Motorumbauten machen, haben da in der Regel ein wenig Ahnung von. Nicht umsonst kommen da so geschichten raus wie 600PS aus einem Aufgebohrten 1,8T raus. Sowas ist natürlich nur für beschleunigung geeignet. Aber auch Hausmanskost wo ein 2,0T auf 300+PS gebracht wird ist an der Tagesordnung. Und wenn das ganze dann knapp 200.000 km hält, ist doch alles toll. Nur die meisten machen den Fehler und denken, die knallen alles zusammen spielen da eben ne Software rauf und alles ist toll. DAs geht natürlich meistens nach hinten los.


 

Ich verstehe zwar deine Position. Aber ich bin dennoch der Meinung, dass du 10 Jahre abstimmen könntest und das Fahverhalten wird dennoch nicht dieses Spektrum erreichen was ein Werk abstimmen kann. Was schlicht und ergreifend daran liegt, dass die Hersteller millionen Testkilometer fahren und das nicht von Hinz und Kunz sondern entsprechenden Ingenieuren mit einer hoch qualifizierten Ausbildung. Insofern steht es sicherlich jedem frei zu machen was er möchte. Aber zu glauben das das Fahrzeug durch solche Maßnahmen insgesammt besser wird ist in meinen Augen ein Irrglaube. Beim Motor sehe ich es, wenn man es zu weit treibt, ähnlich. Es werden zwar hohe Materialtoleranzen mit eingeplant aber, mehr Druck, mehr Hitze bedeuten mehr Verschleiß.
Das sollte jedem klar sein. Vom Wiederverkauf ganz zu schweigen. Der Restwert fällt ins Bodenlose, ob das genau das ist was der jeweilige mit seinen Maßnahmen erreichen will, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

Die Geschichte mit dem Widerverkauf ist halt so. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wie weit er das ganze treibt und ob man nachher sowas noch für halbwegs gutes Geld verkaufen möchte. 

Das mit dem Fahrwerk z.B, da kann ich dir nur bedingt Recht geben. Denn schließlich will der jenige das doch so haben. Wenn ich mir son Gewindefahrwerk einbaue muss mir klar sein, dass das ganze nicht mehr so komfortabel ist wie die Serie. Auch Kopfsteinplasterstrassen sind dann nicht mehr mein Lieblingsgebiet. Dafür gibt es ja verschiedene Sachen von einfachen Federn bis zu Clubsportfahrwerken. Das ich letztere im Alltag nur bedingt gebrauchen kann ist klar. Ich hab mir damals 30mm Federn einbauen lassen aus dem Grund, damit das Auto nicht mehr so stark wankt (hätte man auch über die Stabis lösen können) und eine für mich mit der leichten Tieferlegung bessere Optik einher geht. Denn auf der Probefahrt hab ich gedacht ich sitzt im Schiff. Das kommt davon wenn man vorher MX-5 gefahren ist.

Und Motorumbauten beinhalten meistens (leider nicht immer) gleich eine komplette Blockbearbeitung mit anderen Kolben, Pleueln usw. Kurbelwellen die feingewuchtet werden und andere Dinge. Eine Auto welches für den Rennbetrieb gebaut wurde, soll ja nicht tausende Km halten. Auf der anderen Seite kann man solche Komponenten aber auch verbauen, wenn man nur eine halbwegs normale Leistungsteigerung fährt. Das ganze hält dann teilweise länger als so ein Serienmotor. Und Motoren, die bei 180.000km neu aufgearbeitet werden sind anschließend wie neu und dabei für mehr Leistung ausgelegt.

Da dies aber mit erheblichen Kosten verbunden ist, bauen sich die Leute nen großen Turbo rauf der vielleicht halbwegs vernünftig abgestimmt ist aber auf dauer einfach zuviel Druck aufbaut. Dass dann Ventile durchbrennen oder im schlimmen Fall ganze Pleuel durchnacken, naja was soll man dazu sagen? Wieder an der falschen stelle gespart. 

Und ein Fahrzeug soll durch solche Maßnahmen nicht in allem Verbessert werden sondern viel mehr in eine Richtunge gebracht werden, die dem Fahrer mehr zusagt. Der eine mag es bunt und haut sich da son Flipfloplack rauf (wie schrecklich), beim nächsten muss die Karre auf dem Boden schleifen (wie hohl) und der andere hat das als Wochenendauto und geht dann große Audi oder Benz ärgern. Da sind Motoren aufgearbeitet, die Felgen-Fahrwerkkombi passt gut zusammen (fahrbarkeit) und wenn das Auto nicht bewegt wird ist da ne Plane drüber oder steht in der Garage. Diese Autos sehen immer aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt.

Wie immer im Leben gibt es solche und solche. Wenn die Leute hier ihre CPU mit Trockeneis oder sonstwas kühlen, fass ich mir auch an kopf aber irgendwie muss ich schmunzeln. Da red ich aber nicht drüber, wie lange das ganze wohl hält.

Vergesse nicht dabei, ein Serienauto möchte ganz vielen Menschen gefallen. Dem sportlichen Fahrer, dem älteren Fahrer mit Hut, der Mutti mit den zwei Kindern, und dann soll das ganze noch global vertrettbar sein. Also ist es immer der goldene Mittelweg. Wenn ich aber das ganze als Hobbyauto benutzen will muss ich das ganze nunmal in eine Richtung drücken. Dafür kann ich aber mit dem Fahrwerk dann nichtmehr in Lettland oder Indien fahren sondern nur noch auf gut asphaltierten deutschen Strassen. Das reicht aber auch für die meisten.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2012)

Wir sind hier grad über die Feiertage in nem Hotel und haben uns hier mit nem jungen Rechtsanwaltspärchen aus Rumänien angefreundet. Der Typ hat sich in Rumänien grad nen neuen X5 gekauft. Komplettausstattung inklusive für 47K. Ich kenn jetzt nicht so die BMW-Preise bei uns, aber ich schätze mal, bei uns ginge die Reise mit so ner Schüssel bei ca. 75K los.

Er konnte es garnicht glauben. Ich irgendwie auch nicht. Ich werfe ma, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin, den Konfigurator von BMW an und check ma,  was für nen X5 mit Komplettausstattung bei uns so aufgerufen wird.


----------



## computertod (2. Januar 2012)

also bei nem X5 540i M mit Vollausstattung komm ich auf etwas über 100k €, ohne M Paket 5k € weniger^^


----------



## Mosed (2. Januar 2012)

Die kleinste Motorisierung kostet mit Basisausstattung 54.500 € - 30d
die Größte 73.800€ - 50i

Selbst die kleinste Motorisierung bekommt man problemlos auf 100.000€ mit (annähernd) Vollausstattung.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

Naja das Wort "Komplettausstattung" ist grad bei BMW sehr verallgemeinert. Die ganzen Individualsachen die man machen kann. Ausserdem wird dieses Auto glaube ich in USA gebaut. Allein die Zollgebühren und Steuern bei diesem Neupreise legen hier dann bestimmt fast ein drittel drauf. Und in Rumänien ist das denke ich etwas anders.

Man muss auch beachten, es gibt für fast jedes Land andere Komplettaussattungen. Ein für Deutschland konzepiertes Auto hat sicher mehr zu bieten als eines was nach Bulgarien oder sonst wo hin geht. Die Superreichen aus den osteuropäischen Ländern haben da andere Konditionen und gegen geld kann man bekanntlich alles kaufen.

Oder warum spricht man so ungerne von EU-Wagen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wir sind hier grad über die Feiertage in nem Hotel und haben uns hier mit nem jungen Rechtsanwaltspärchen aus Rumänien angefreundet. Der Typ hat sich in Rumänien grad nen neuen X5 gekauft. Komplettausstattung inklusive für 47K. Ich kenn jetzt nicht so die BMW-Preise bei uns, aber ich schätze mal, bei uns ginge die Reise mit so ner Schüssel bei ca. 75K los.


 
In Rumänien startet der Preis des X5 50i bei 78.554,- Euro (Grundpreis).


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja tauschen mit einem "mal schauen, was von wird" ist das nur bedingt. Die meisten kaufen sich ein Fahrwerk. Da gibt es die, die sagen hauptsache Tief und die anderen, die mal eben 1600€ für ein volleinstellbares Billsteinfahrwerk ausgeben und erstmal nen halbes Jahr nur am hin und her stellen sind, bevor sie die richtige Mischung gefunden haben. Da musst du nicht immer von so komischen Plastikautos ausgehen.


 
Richtig ein gescheites Fahrwerk hat einfach ganz andere Einstellmöglichkeiten als ein Serienfahrwerk, wer also glaubt das ein Serienfahrwerk das nonplus ultra ist beweisst damit nur das er keine Ahnung hat von seiner Behauptung. Nicht jeder Hobbytuner/Bastler/Schrauber ist ein Vollidiot der sein Auto kaputt tunt so das es am Ende kaum noch fährt. Ich weiß z.B. das mein NX so wie er jetzt ist, um einiges schneller auf der Nordschleife und auf dem Hockheimring ist als im Serienzustand.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

Hast du abgenommen


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2012)

Jopp und Fussnägel geschnitten, bringt einiges.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Richtig ein gescheites Fahrwerk hat einfach ganz  andere Einstellmöglichkeiten als ein Serienfahrwerk, wer also glaubt das  ein Serienfahrwerk das nonplus ultra ist beweisst damit nur das er  keine Ahnung hat von seiner Behauptung. Nicht jeder  Hobbytuner/Bastler/Schrauber ist ein Vollidiot der sein Auto kaputt tunt  so das es am Ende kaum noch fährt. Ich weiß z.B. das mein NX so wie er  jetzt ist, um einiges schneller auf der Nordschleife und auf dem  Hockheimring ist als im Serienzustand.


 
Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich einfachere Worte verwenden damit sie jeder versteht...
Wie auch immer. Ich bezweifel nicht im geringsten das man durch Bastelei  eine eindimensionale Ausrichtung generieren kann. Das Problem ist nur,  wenn man das Fahrzeug zu so einem Spezialisten umbaut, braucht man  entwender einen riesen Fuhrpark damit man für jede Situation das  passende Gefährt hat oder man muss derbste Kompromisse eingehen, da  schon NS und HHR eine vollkommen unterschiedliche Auslegung benötigen.

Wie auch immer. Wer was mit seinem Auto macht ist mir im Grunde egal. Nur was ich für gut und schlecht befinde eben nicht.


----------



## Mosed (2. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Richtig ein gescheites Fahrwerk hat einfach ganz andere Einstellmöglichkeiten als ein Serienfahrwerk, wer also glaubt das ein Serienfahrwerk das nonplus ultra ist beweisst damit nur das er keine Ahnung hat von seiner Behauptung. Nicht jeder Hobbytuner/Bastler/Schrauber ist ein Vollidiot der sein Auto kaputt tunt so das es am Ende kaum noch fährt.


 
Das Serienfahrwerk ist aber darauf abgestimmt, was im normalen Straßenverkehr wichtig ist. Ein Hobbytuner/Bastler/Schrauber mag mit einem gekauften Fahrwerk selber das Fahrwerk für ein Kriterium besser einstellen können - z.B. höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeit. Die Sicherheit erhöht er dabei sicherlich nicht.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich weiß z.B. das mein NX so wie er jetzt ist, um einiges schneller auf  der Nordschleife und auf dem Hockheimring ist als im  Serienzustand.



Darauf kommt es ja auch an bei einem Auto für den Strassenverkehr. ^^
Jetzt könntest du noch anfangen für eine der Rennstrecken das Fahrwerk zu optimieren - und was hast du dann davon? Außer dass du auf der anderen langsamer fährst? Und im normalen Strassenverkehr kein Stück besser und sicherer als vorher?


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja das Wort "Komplettausstattung" ist grad bei BMW sehr verallgemeinert. Die ganzen Individualsachen die man machen kann. Ausserdem wird dieses Auto glaube ich in USA gebaut. Allein die Zollgebühren und Steuern bei diesem Neupreise legen hier dann bestimmt fast ein drittel drauf. Und in Rumänien ist das denke ich etwas anders.
> 
> Man muss auch beachten, es gibt für fast jedes Land andere Komplettaussattungen. Ein für Deutschland konzepiertes Auto hat sicher mehr zu bieten als eines was nach Bulgarien oder sonst wo hin geht. Die Superreichen aus den osteuropäischen Ländern haben da andere Konditionen und gegen geld kann man bekanntlich alles kaufen.
> 
> Oder warum spricht man so ungerne von EU-Wagen?


 

Unser Bekannter hat uns auch erzählt, dass die Qualität der BMWs, VWs (seine Frau fährt nen Tiguan), etc. in osteuropäischen Ländern schlechter wäre als bei einem vergleichbaren Model in Westeuropa. Er meinte, mit nem Lächeln, da gebe es dann ein anderes Band im Werk für die Autos nach Osteuropa. Kein Plan. Wie voll seine Vollausstattung war, konnte er mir nicht sagen. Er sprach nur von "Full Option". Ich hätte mal von mal nach der Motorisierung fragen sollen. Hab ich aber vergessen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Unser Bekannter hat uns auch erzählt, dass die Qualität der BMWs, VWs (seine Frau fährt nen Tiguan), etc. in osteuropäischen Ländern schlechter wäre als bei einem vergleichbaren Model in Westeuropa. Er meinte, mit nem Lächeln, da gebe es dann ein anderes Band im Werk für die Autos nach Osteuropa. Kein Plan.



Ich hatte mal eine Werkstführung gemacht. Und da liefen vom gleichen Band Rechts- und Linkslenker und natürlich diverseste Länderversionen. Die Unterschiede liegen typicherweise nur in den angebotenen Ausstattungen und Zulassungsspezifichen Details.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie voll seine Vollausstattung war, konnte er mir nicht sagen. Er sprach nur von "Full Option". Ich hätte mal von mal nach der Motorisierung fragen sollen. Hab ich aber vergessen.


 
Nachfolgend ein Bild vom BMW Konfigurator Rumänien, kannst ja mal schauen wieviel Vollausstattung es dort für 47.000 Euro gibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

Ich galube er meint nicht den Listenpreis.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich galube er meint nicht den Listenpreis.


 
Meinst du? Wieviel Prozent Nachlass sind wohl bei einem Neuwagen in Rumänien drinn?
Gehen wir mal von der günstigsten Variante + 70% Ausstattung aus, dann stehen wir in der Liste bei etwa 85.000,- Euro. Dann gibt der Händler sympathischer Weise seine komplette Marge ab (also 20 - 22%), hmm, irgendwie wollen es keine knapp 50.000 werden.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2012)

Den Preis von 47K halte ich für schlicht nicht erklärbar. Vielleicht kommt er über Geschäftsbeziehungen zustande, da die beiden eine Kanzlei für Wirtschaftsrecht betreiben und unter anderem BMW und Porsche in Rumänien vertreten. Who knows. Ich glaub, ich muss ma bissel googeln, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das Serienfahrwerk ist aber darauf abgestimmt, was im normalen Straßenverkehr wichtig ist. Ein Hobbytuner/Bastler/Schrauber mag mit einem gekauften Fahrwerk selber das Fahrwerk für ein Kriterium besser einstellen können - z.B. höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeit. Die Sicherheit erhöht er dabei sicherlich nicht.



Die Sicherheit erhöht man mit einem Fahrwerk in der Regeln nicht das ist richtig, wir sprechen hier auch von Fahrzeugen die stink normale Fahrwerke haben. Und da kann man z.B. mit einer höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeit und oder höheren Stabilität bei hoher Geschwindigkeit doch schon punkten wie ich finde. Standardfahrwerke sind halt dafür ausgelegt auf jedem Untergrund einen gewissen Standard zu bieten, da mir bei einem Sommerauto der Fahrspaß aber wesentlich wichtiger ist als Komfort, kann so ein Fahrwerk dann ruhig mehr in die Richtung "Sportlichkeit" gehen. Ich brauch kein Fahrwerk womit ich 1000 Kilometer am Stück fahren kann ohne danach Kreuzschmerzen zu haben, denn soweit fahre ich eh mit dem Auto nicht. Das Auto ist rein zum Spaß haben, also muss es auch in diese Richtung gehen. Ein Auto mit Schiffsfahrwerk, wo ich ab 200km/h Seekrank werde, spiegelt für mich keinen Spaß und Sportlichkeit wieder.  



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Darauf kommt es ja auch an bei einem Auto für den Strassenverkehr. ^^
> Jetzt könntest du noch anfangen für eine der Rennstrecken das Fahrwerk zu optimieren - und was hast du dann davon? Außer dass du auf der anderen langsamer fährst? Und im normalen Strassenverkehr kein Stück besser und sicherer als vorher?


 
Wie gesagt ich finde ein ruhigeres Verhalten bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und bessere Kurvenlage (auch wenn man diese im Alltag wohl kaum nutzt) schon ganz nützlich. Mir ging es auch nicht darum das ich nun 1.2km/h schneller durch eine Kurve komme wie vorher. Mir ging es um andere Sachen, trotzdem ist es für mich ein schönes Ergebniss wenn man das an Zeiten auf einem Rundkurs am Ende dann auch sieht. Mir bringt doch das ganze Tunen nichts, wenn der Karren am Ende unfahrbar ist und ich 10 Min länger auf der Rennstrecke brauche als vorher. Bin einfach nicht der Fan von Trailerqueens die nie gefahren werden...

Aber über Sinn und Unsinn bei sowas zu sprechen ist im Grunde überflüssig, den ich persönlich finde es auch unsinnig 2 Grafikkarten für jeweils 500Euro in einen PC zu stopfen. Trotzdem findet man genug Leute denen es das wert ist, kommt halt immer drauf an wie man seine Prioritäten setzt. Ich steck lieber 10.000Euro in meinen alten Nissan, als mir für 15.000Euro einen aller Weltsauto zu kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Da ich jetzt nicht überall die Zitate wieder finde mal ein bisschen Rundumschlag zu Themen die so angesprochen wurden:

@Chiptuning beim EVO/und was fahr ich eigentlich:
Bei mir ist es ein 200er Volvo C70 Cabrio mit ebenfalls 2.0t, aber von Werk aus halt nur 165PS(offiziell, gestreut wird da auch eher nach oben). Mit ca. der Software des T5 aus Italien(aus Steuergründen hat man da eine 2l Version angeboten) wildert er jetzt eher im 200PS Bereich. Der muss dringend mal auf die Rolle, aber auch dann fehlt mir der reale vorher Wert und daher hab ich mal grob 20% angesetzt(geworben wird in der Regel mit mehr).
 Vielleicht stell ich bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild vom "Schwedenpanzer"(so nennen ihn die meisten) rein.

@Keyless Go ist Unsicher:
Kannst du das irgendwie belegen? Da ich in einer der Firmen arbeite die sowas machen wäre es schon mal interessant zu wissen  .

@Beim BMW sind schon die Türgriffe komisch:
Siehe Keyless-Go...

@"Fahrwerkstuning":
Da muss ich Riverna Recht geben. Nur weil der Hersteller auf "amerikanisches Schiff" abgestimmt hat muss das nicht das was ich will und auch nicht der Fahrdynamische Idealzustand sein.
Ich persönlich liebäugle z.B. auch mit einem etwas härteren Fahrwerk und möchte damit keine Rundenrennen gewinnen sondern einfach etwas mehr Feedback von der Straße.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Beim BMW sind schon die Türgriffe komisch:
> Siehe Keyless-Go...


 
Ganz einfach, man zieht von dem Bügelgriff (im Sinne des Erfinders) die lackierte Kunstoffabdeckung zu sich (so wird das Ding bedient), dabei wird das komplette Innenleben in seinem angegammelten Zustand offenbart (wir reden hier von 0 km Neuwagen).
Und in diesem Motto geht es weiter über schiefe Nähte an den Lederspolstern am 80.000 Euro Wagen, Plastik bis zum umfallen, etc... . Wenn man sich unmittelbar danach in ein Fahrzeug eines Mitbewerbers setzt, hat man ungefähr eine Vorstellung wie man es ggfs. besser machen könnte.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2012)

Das hat man in einigen Autosendugen sehen können, das man dort einfach dazwssichen kommt.
Ich glaube aber nciht das ich das wiederfinde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

Beim nächsten Mal mache ich ein Foto davon.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, man zieht von dem Bügelgriff (im Sinne des Erfinders) die lackierte Kunstoffabdeckung zu sich (so wird das Ding bedient), dabei wird das komplette Innenleben in seinem angegammelten Zustand offenbart (wir reden hier von 0 km Neuwagen).


Die Griffe sind am Stück gespritzt und komplett vergossen, was verstehst du da unter "Innenleben"? Oder wahr nur gemeint dass man dann halt in das Auto kommt?
Materialwahl ist natürlich Sache des Herstellers und abhängig davon welches Budget er bereit stellt. Kunststoff ist es aber bei allen Herstellern(selbst Rolls Royce will beim kleineren nicht für mehr zahlen).
Da Audi und Co. genauso von uns beliefert werden hab ich jetzt keinen besonderen Grund die BMW Version zu verteidigen, aber was als schlecht/minderwertig betrachtet wird ist immer interessant zu wissen.


> Das hat man in einigen Autosendugen sehen können, das man dort einfach dazwssichen kommt.
> Ich glaube aber nciht das ich das wiederfinde.


Das Maximum was ich kenne ist technisch aufwendig und hilft nur beim rein kommen(Scheibe einschlagen ist einfacher), nicht aber beim wegfahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Griffe sind am Stück gespritzt und komplett vergossen, was verstehst du da unter "Innenleben"? Oder wahr nur gemeint dass man dann halt in das Auto kommt?
> Materialwahl ist natürlich Sache des Herstellers und abhängig davon welches Budget er bereit stellt. Kunststoff ist es aber bei allen Herstellern(selbst Rolls Royce will beim kleineren nicht für mehr zahlen).
> Da Audi und Co. genauso von uns beliefert werden hab ich jetzt keinen besonderen Grund die BMW Version zu verteidigen, aber was als schlecht/minderwertig betrachtet wird ist immer interessant zu wissen.


 
Ich versuchs nochmal zu erklären.
Der Griff (siehe Bild) wird im ganzen von der Karosserie weggegklappt, darunter taucht das ein gammliges Stück Metall (womöglich Flugrost) zu Tage.

Hier mal eine Bild des Türgriffs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Klingt jetzt natürlich sehr nach abwälzen, aber wir machen den Griff(also das was man hier sieht) und nicht die Tür. Am Griff ist(abgesehen natürlich vom Kupfer der Leitungen und Schaltkreise sowie der optionalen Chrombeschichtung) überhaupt kein Metall.
Also wie ich dich verstehe war der Teil der Tür auf dem der Griff rechts aufliegt korrodiert?! Das wäre zum Glück nicht unsere Sache aber gleichzeitig ein Todesurteil für den der die Außenhaut der Tür formt und/oder lackiert. Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen dass dem so ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Januar 2012)

Ich sag ja es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Denn wenn der Griff geschlossen ist, dann sieht man das (merkwürdige) Innenleben nicht, nur wenn man dran zieht.
Aber ich will das jetzt auch nicht über die Maßen vertiefen, war halt der erste von vielen negativen Punkten die mir direkt ins Auge gesprungen sind.


----------



## ich558 (2. Januar 2012)

Mir mangelt es warscheindlich noch ziemlich an Erfahrung mich über die Qualität der Herrsteller auseinanderzusetzen aber ich fahre gelegendlich den aktuellen 530i des Vaters meiner Freundin (lustig oder? ) und im Vergleich zu unserem Audi ist der mindestens auf dem selben Niveau. Wenn dann lassen sie beim Q7 mehr Kritikpunkte finden wie zb eine wackelnde Mittelkonsole zwischen den beiden vorderen Sitzen.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

Also in den Werken werden alle Autos in der gleichen Qualität gebaut. Ob GLK, C-Coupe, C-Kombi, C-Limo, C-AMG (Coupe, Kombi, Limo) oder C-AMG Black Series. Alles auf einem Band von den gleichen Leuten. Nur um mal auszuschließen, dass Autos für Europa besser bearbeitet werden als welche für USA. Denn jedes Auto geht irgendwo hin auf unseren Planeten. Ob Europa, USA, China oder sonstwas. Auch Rechts/Linkslenker.

Wenn denn unterscheidet sich höchstens die Ausstattung für die sogenanten EU-Autos oder sonstwas.

Von Gammelproblemen will ich aber auch überhaupt nichts wissen. Grad bei solchen Autos nicht. Das muss man Audi nunmal lassen, denn das bekommen sie seit fast 30 Jahren hin, dass die Autos nicht mehr gammeln. Wenn ich mir da mal 5 Jahre alte Mercedese ansehe, fast ein Trauerspiel. Da wurden Teilweise früher (E-Klasse W210) ganze Türen auf Kulanz ausgetauscht. Naja sowas passiert halt, wenn man sparen will.

Man hab ich mich gard über mich aufgeregt. Am Wochenende hatte ich ja mein Auto gewaschen. Weil ich ja nie richtig Zeit für was habe oder Sachen einfach mal vergesse, hatte ich heute ein leichtes Feutigkeitsproblem an meinen Scheiben. Feierabend und die Scheiben triefen fast vom Wasser. Da frage ich mich warum ist das so? Ich hab doch nicht schon wieder irgenwo Wassereinbrauch (Leon krankheit). Nein, ich habe einfach das fast nasse Handtuch vom Saubermachen im Auto gelassen. Na toll hab ich mir eben gedacht. Wenns gefroren hätte, hätte ich wieder meine Scheiben von innen kratzen können. Ist toll wenn das Wasser in Amaturenbrett läuft. Irgendwann kommt der Tag wo mir irgendwas die Sicherung raushaut. LOL


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Januar 2012)

Welcher Jahrgang hat der Leon von dir?
MfG


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

2000. Ist noch nen Sport Modell. Gabs glaub ich nur 2 Jahre. Ab 2002 gabs ja nen Cupra oder? Cool ich fahr ne damalige Topmotorisierung

Hab gard mal Wiki gefragt. Also der Leon hatte Markteinführung anno 1999. Bis ins Jahr 2001 gabs die Sport-Variante zu kaufen, die damalige Topmotorisierung mit 179PS. Dann wurde die Sportversion gegen die Cupraversion getauscht. 

Daher auch die dicken 312mm Bremsscheiben, welche aber eine Zusatzausstattung waren. Der Cupra (Facelift) mit rund 50PS mehr hat die gleiche Bremse vorn!


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Von Gammelproblemen will ich aber auch überhaupt nichts wissen. Grad bei solchen Autos nicht. Das muss man Audi nunmal lassen, denn das bekommen sie seit fast 30 Jahren hin, dass die Autos nicht mehr gammeln.


 
Dann schau dir mal den A3 von meinem Kumpel an, Rost am der Dachrinne und das nicht wenig.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

Wie alt ist der A3?


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2012)

BJ 2001 soweit ich weiß. Kenne mich aber mit Audis jetzt nicht so sehr gut aus.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

Was soll ich sagen. Ich hab auch Flugrost an meiner Heckstossstange Ich glaub, ich lass den mal im Frühjahr aufbereiten

Ich denke aber, dass es bei so einem alten Auto auch sehr auf die Pflege ankommt, oder wie das Auto insgesammt behandelt wird. Wenn er natürlich allem ohne Gnade ausgesetzt wird und dabei aber die Pflege und Wartung zu kurz kommt, muss man sich nicht wundern.

Man bekommt alles kaputt. Aber vielleicht hilft hier nen Garantieantrag wegen Rost (wenns vom alter passt). Garantie gegen Rost wird relativ lang gewährt. 

Den schwarzen Ibiza Cupra hab ich letztes Jahr erstmal mit Schleifpolitur abgeschmirgelt und dann nochmal richtig Poliert. Schwarzes Auto mit Schleifpolitur bearbeiten, dass sollte nur wer machen, wer da nen Blick für den Lack hat. Aber danach war das Auto kaum noch wieder zuerkennen und Unebenheiten im Lack waren nicht vorhanden bzw. war er glatt wie der besagte Babypopo


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2012)

Januar 2012... gefällt mir


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen. Ich hab auch Flugrost an meiner Heckstossstange Ich glaub, ich lass den mal im Frühjahr aufbereiten
> 
> Ich denke aber, dass es bei so einem alten Auto auch sehr auf die Pflege ankommt, oder wie das Auto insgesammt behandelt wird. Wenn er natürlich allem ohne Gnade ausgesetzt wird und dabei aber die Pflege und Wartung zu kurz kommt, muss man sich nicht wundern.
> 
> Man bekommt alles kaputt. Den schwarzen Ibiza Cupra hab ich letztes Jahr erstmal mit Schleifpolitur abgeschmirgelt und dann nochmal richtig Poliert. Schwarzes Auto mit Schleifpolitur bearbeiten, dass sollte nur wer machen, wer da nen Blick für den Lack hat. Aber danach war das Auto kaum noch wieder zuerkennen und Unebenheiten im Lack waren nicht vorhanden bzw. war er glatt wie der besagte Babypopo


 
Hast du 2 Seats? 

@Rivera Nice


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2012)

Nein nicht mehr. Nur noch den Leon Sport.

Für sein alter ist er top fit:

BJ: 2000
Km: 129.930
PS: 179

Turbo bei knapp 100.000 neu, frisch TÜV. Nur auf Feutigkeit muss man immer ein Blick haben. Durfte meine Türen schon 2x dicht machen, ink. trocken legen über 5 Tage mit Teppich raus (da hab ich erst von der Krankheit erfahren).

Meine Frau hatte vorher nen Ibiza Cupra mit 156PS und allen drum und dran wie es ITp eben überhaupt nicht mag. Tief, Schwarz und Laut. Ich bin ihn nur gefahren wenn er mal mehr Sprit verbraucht hat.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Nein nicht mehr. Nur noch den Leon Sport.
> 
> Für sein alter ist er top fit:
> 
> ...


 
Ach und dort willst du dann ein Evo als "Ersatz" nehmen anstelle des Ibizas (der gefällt mir irgendwie nicht wenn dann gleich ein Leon ) versteh ich das richtig?

PS den mit dem sprit hab ich zuerst gar nicht richtig mitbekommen  aber wär bei mir wohl nicht anderst xD


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Nein. Wir haben hier 2 Autos. Einen 150PS Diesel (Kombi) der bei rund 6 Liter im Alltag bewegt wird. Das ist das Auto, welches wir seit 3 Monaten in Besitz haben. Den Leon hab ich seit über 4 Jahren. Eigentlich sollte der jetzt weg, aber da der so super zuverlässig läuft haben wir entschieden, dass der kleine Ibiza weg geht und der Leon bleibt, trotz im Schnitt 10-11 Liter Super+. Das ist nicht zu Unterschätzen. Aber mittlerweile fast nur noch Kurzstrecke und im Monat ca. 500km. Kann ich also verschmerzen.

Der Ibiza hatte nämlich seine Eigenheiten welche ich nicht mehr geduldet hab. Regelmäßig Gammel an den empfindlichen Stellen. Haben diese schon 2mal Lackiert gehabt. Und bevor die großen Sachen dort los gehen, sollte der weg. Denn Turbolader oder sonstige teure Sachen wollte ich mir ersparen.

Meine Überlegung mit dem EVO geht dahin, welches Spassauto ich als nächstes fahre. Denn mitleerweile fahre ich den Leon nur weil er zuverlässig ist. Gut ich kümmere mich gut um ihn aber etwas langweilig ist es nach diesen Jahren schon. Ich darf aber nicht vergessen, dass ich mit ihm schon viel durchgemacht habe. Vollgutachten habe ich zuhause!


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Januar 2012)

Seat seh ich immer noch ziemlich kritisch, ist auch heute noch die qualitativ schlechteste VW-Tochter. Dagegen hat sich Skoda wirklich super gemacht, vor allem der Yeti und der Superb, welcher mir selber auch sehr gut gefällt, sind wirklich ne harte konkurenz für die deutsche konkurenz


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Naja die neuen Modelle kannst mir schenken, absolut nicht mein Geschmack. Aber der erste Leon hat sehr gute VW/Audi-Technik verbaut. Alles auf Golf IV basis mit Audi-Technik drin. Zwar ganz normaler Standart dafür gibts da keine Vorderachsprobleme oder Lenkgetriebe fallen aus ein ander, nicht mal gammeln tun die Dinger, weil verzinkt.

Wie gesagt der Ibiza der BJ 2001 war, war da nicht so Problemlos, weswegen er ja gegangen wurde.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Januar 2012)

von der verarbeitung liegt seat aber immer noch ganz hinten im VW-konzern, und auch in sachen rostanfälligkeit sind die Seats nach meiner erfahrung nicht so das gelbe vom Ei 
Klar, sie sind mit die billigsten im Konzern, aber z.B. Skoda ist auch kaum teurer aber bietet schon deutlich bessere Quali.
Aber glück und pech kann man mit jeder karre haben


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> @Rivera Nice


 
Danke... wenn der NX nun bald endlich wieder angemeldet ist mach ich mich daran den Sunny schön zu machen. Der wird jedoch wesentlich dezenter, dafür was die Leistung angeht böse


----------



## Falk (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hab meinen Golf gestern bei VW zur Inspektion und Zündkerzen-/Öl-Wechsel etc.pp. gehabt. Jetzt läuft er auf Addinol 5w40 im Festintervall (1 Jahr oder 15.000km), Xenon ist nachjustiert und noch Kleinkram (Filterwechsel, neue Reifen-Pannenflüssigkeit z.B.). Läuft jetzt (gefühlt) noch etwas ruhiger im Leerlauf (ob er besser zieht konnte ich noch nicht wirklich testen, aber da wird sich kaum ein Unterschied ergeben). Jetzt habe ich erstmal wieder ein paar Jahre ruhe bis zur nächsten Inspektion.

Mobilitätsgarantie läuft jetzt auch wieder für zwei Jahre, aber die will man ja eh nicht brauchen...


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Grad ma Konto gecheckt. Die Autoversicherung hat abgebucht. 774,06 Euro weniger.


----------



## Falk (3. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Grad ma Konto gecheckt. Die Autoversicherung hat abgebucht. 774,06 Euro weniger.


 
Ja, das hatte ich auch schon (etwas über 700€), macht irgendwie keinen Spaß - aber man hat wieder ein Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich erstmal wieder ein paar Jahre ruhe bis zur nächsten Inspektion.



Naja da du das Öl ja umgestellt hast wird dein nächster wechsel ja denke ich bereits nächstes Jahr sein.

Ich handhabe das so, dass ich das Öl ink. Filter und sämtliche Luftfilter jedes Jahr wechsel. Das sind 50€ die mir nicht weh tun und ich meinem Auto und mir was gutes tue. Jedes Jahr kommt dann bischen was anderes hin zu. Letztes Jahr waren die Zündkerzen und Bremsen mit dabei. Vor 2 Jahren war das mit dem Zahnriemen und Wasserpumpe. Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl mal das Getriebeöl wechseln. Nach 11 Jahren darf das mal neu, ob nun Wechselintervall oder nicht, ist mir egal. Da sind mechanisch bewegende Teile drin, also gibt es dort auch Verschleiß.

Und dann hat man ja leider noch Sachen die ausser der Reihe kommen. 3. Bremsleuchte (LED-Leiste) defekt, Achsmanschette defekt, Radlager defekt usw. Querlenkerbuchsen defekt, Hinterachslager defekt. Ja das wurde alles im laufe der letzten Jahre so gemacht. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr ist mal relativ wenig. Dafür darf ich mir Reifen kaufen im Frühling oder Sommer.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

@ falk:

Was bissel ärgerlich ist, ich bin in ne günstigere Klasse gekommen und muss trotzdem 4 Euro mehr zahlen, als letztes Jahr. Und es lohnt sich einfach nicht, die ganzen Jahre Autos aus der Firma zu fahren und keine eigene Versicherung angemeldet zu haben. Ich hab 1994 den Lappen gemacht und versichere erst seit ca. 4 Jahren mein eigenes Auto. Dann hast du noch ein Auto mit paar PS und schon biste gut dabei. Aber was solls, vor zwei Jahren war ich noch bei ca. 1,4 K im Jahr.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Autsch das tut weh. Wenn ich überleg das ich für meine beiden Autos zusammen "nur" knapp 850€ zahl. Und es ist ein irglaube zu denken, dass Autos mit vielen PS automatisch teurer sind in der Versicherung.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, finanziell geht das noch. Hab ja dann erst mal ein Jahr Ruhe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und es ist ein irglaube zu denken, dass Autos mit vielen PS automatisch teurer sind in der Versicherung.


 
Den Satz sollte sich jeder Ausdrucken und übers Bett hängen  .
Lustigerweise hat sich die Fehleinschätzung: "Mehr PS = höherer Beitrag" so fest in die Köpfe der Autofahrer eingebrannt, dass es kaum mehr weg zu bekommen ist.

Da zahle ich meine 599,- p.A. für den TT ganz gerne. Auch wenn ich in vorrauseilendem Gehorsam schon Ende Oktober überwiesen habe  .


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

ja aber drüber nachdenken sollte man lieber nicht. Grad zu anfang wenns noch relativ teuer ist. Hab damals mit 140€ im Monat angefangen glaube ich. Und das als Lehrling im 2. oder 3 Lehrjahr.

Ja mein 180PS Autowagen ist mit Abstand der Günstigste von dem was ich bis jetzt hatte. Das hat noch nicht mal was mit der Einstufung zu tun, er ist halt günstiger.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Ich war anfänglich bei 180 €/Monat. Nur, dass ich da schon volles Gehalt bezogen hab, insofern wars relativ latte. 

EDIT: Nebenbei hab ich 500 € Selbstbeteiligung bei der VK.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Naja für "latte" halte ich nichts was ich bezahlen muss und hab dafür kein materiellen Gegenwert. Ich hab mich gefreut, dass die Autos nächstes Jahr ganze 40€ günstiger werden (beide zusammen).

Als versicherungsbeispiel nochmal.

Polo 45PS ca. 45€ pro Monat
Ibiza 156PS ca. 35€ pro Monat. 

Also immer anfragen was son Auto kostet. Nicht einfach davon ausgehen das es so ist. Sonst wird sich ja auch überall schlau gemacht und die Leute fahren in drei Läden um 4 Cent zu sparen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2012)

Etwas ältere Golfs, Polos und 3er dürften gerade wenn man den Fahrzeugwert betrachtet so ziemlich das teuerste überhaupt zu versichern sein.
"Anfängerzuschlag" sei dank.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Das eine Auto hat das andere abgelöst. Da lagen jetzt keine 4 Jahre zwischen oder so. 

Man sieht auch sehr häufig, dass Cabrios im Verhältniss gar nicht so teuer sind, was ja auch immer alle denken. Wenn ich ITp sein beitrag sehe für sein TTchen. Das geht für mich voll i.O


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte den "Zuschlag" durch eine höhere Einstufung weil der Wagen von Anfängern gefahren(und damit öfters zerstört) wird, nicht den weil du einer warst  .

Es gibt halt eine Menge Kriterien nach denen bestimmt wird wie hoch die Prämie ist und keines davon heißt "hohe Leistung" oder "ist ein Cabrio".
Da rechnen die Versicherungen weitaus nüchterner und im Grunde läuft es doch nur auf zwei Fragen heraus:

Wie oft geht dieser Wagen (durchschnittlich) kaputt?(Bzw. Wie oft werden damit andere Verkehrsteilnehmer beschädigt?)
Was kostet dann die Reparatur?

Einen Oldtimer in Haftpflicht zu versichern ist z.B. fast geschenkt. Schließlich verschuldet damit quasi nie jemand einen Unfall.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie oft geht dieser Wagen (durchschnittlich) kaputt?
> Was kostet dann die Reparatur?


 
Bzw.: Wie hoch ist der wirtschaftliche Schaden der durch das entsprechende Modell (inkl. Motorisierung) verursacht wurde.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Ja wenn das alle wissen würden. 

Aber sollen sie denken, dass Kleinwagen automatisch günstiger sind. Mein Versicherungsmakler hat mir damals gleich gesagt, frage jedes Auto an und denke nicht umso größer oder um so mehr Leistung, desto teurer. 

Wie sieht das den mit Autos aus, die nie hier in Europa offiziel verkauft wurden. Sind die dann fast geschenkt oder wie wird sowas bewertet. Z.B bei Importrechtslenker


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das den mit Autos aus, die nie hier in Europa offiziel verkauft wurden. Sind die dann fast geschenkt oder wie wird sowas bewertet. Z.B bei Importrechtslenker


 
Für das Rechtslenken an sich zahlt man typicherweise keinen Zuschlag. 
Problematisch wird es bei Fahrzeugen die kein europäisches Equivalent haben. Z.B. ein Hummer. Der wird dann nur durch spezielle Versicherungen versichert oder per individueller Einstufung. Das kann dann richtig teuer werden. Selbiges trifft auch auf Fahrzeuge zu die unter der "kritischen Maße" liegen, sprich die zu selten sind.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Mir haben Sie die Beiträge dieses Jahr erhöht, mit der Begründung, dass ich nun ja verheiratet sei.  

Dabei ist meine Frau von uns Beiden der wesentlich bessere Autofahrer und fährt ca. 25.000 Kilometer/Jahr. Im letzten Jahr bin ich knapp 9.000 Kilometer gefahren. Sie hat also viel mehr Routine. Trotzdem zahl ich wegen Heirat 4 € mehr als letztes Jahr und bin in ner günstigeren Schadensfreiheitsklasse.   Meine Frau und ich haben mein Auto schon vorher beide benutzt, was auch der Versicherung bekannt war. Zudem hat sie auch ihr eigenes Auto, was der Versicherung auch bekannt ist.  Wie und was da so berechnet wird, muss man nicht unbedingt verstehen, ja soll man vermutlich auch garnicht. Vielleicht haben die nur ne Möglichkeit gesucht um die Erhöhung der Beiträge zu begründen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2012)

Es wird halt versucht was vergleichbares zu finden.
Meist haben die auch für sowas eine fertige Klasse die dann aber schon mal Evo und Impreza zusammen fassen kann was nicht immer soo ideal ist. Der Eclipse Spyder wegen dem ich mal in so einer Richtung nachgeforscht hatte war jedenfalls nicht soo günstig.

Meinem Mum hatte ihre 330d Cabrio z.B. am Anfang in einer Klasse mit der Limousine. Keine gute Idee da so ein 3l Diesel in einem nicht Cabrio eher das typische "Vertreterauto" mit x-Tausend Kilometern und entsprechend mehr Zwischenfällen ist. 
Wie genau das dann angepasst wurde(eigene Einstufung für das Diesel Cabrio oder in eine Klasse mit dem entsprechend starken Benziner Cabrio) weiß ich nicht mehr.

@Scholle_Satt:
Da hilft nur Kinder kriegen weil Eltern wiederum als vorsichtiger in die Statistik gehen  .


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Ja aber solche Autos haben dann doch auch Schlüsselnummern (wenn diese eingedeutscht sind). Sind diese dann einfach nicht zugewiesen. Sonst kann mir mein Versicherungsmakler doch auch in 1 Min. sagen, was welches Auto im Unterhalt kostet.

Nehmen wir typischer weise doch einfach mal nen Boliden wie den Nissan Skyline oder Nissan Silvia S15.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2012)

3s Google 
Schlüsselnummer R34-GTT



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für das Rechtslenken an sich zahlt man typicherweise keinen Zuschlag.


Dafür stand auf jeder Werkstattrechnug meiner Tante in England der pauschale Linkslenkerzuschlag drauf. Auch für Ölwechsel und so  .


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar deine Position. Aber ich  bin dennoch der Meinung, dass du 10 Jahre abstimmen könntest und das  Fahverhalten wird dennoch nicht dieses Spektrum erreichen was ein Werk  abstimmen kann. Was schlicht und ergreifend daran liegt, dass die  Hersteller millionen Testkilometer fahren und das nicht von Hinz und  Kunz sondern entsprechenden Ingenieuren mit einer hoch qualifizierten  Ausbildung.


Ich dem Zusammenhang möchte ich mal an die A-Klasse und den Elchtest erinnern, den ersten TT und das Ausbrechende Heck, den M3 E46 und Motorschaden, den Mini Cooper S und das Problem mit dem Kettenspanner... Die Liste könnte man noch fortsetzen, sie zeigt, dass das Bild vom großen tollen Autokonzern, das du zeichnest, doch ein wenig zu ideell ist.



1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn mir einer kommt, dass ein Hobel viel geiler ist, sag ich ihm immer "toll und in der Kurve überseh ich dich dann, weil du so langsam bist, und hab dich aufer Haube liegen"


Da gibt es diesen interessanten Test zwischen einem Motorrad und einem Audi (findet man bestimmt auf youtube), in dem der Audi in jeder Situation eine niedrigere Geschwindigkeit erreichte.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da gibt es diesen interessanten Test zwischen einem Motorrad und einem Audi (findet man bestimmt auf youtube), in dem der Audi in jeder Situation eine niedrigere Geschwindigkeit erreichte.



In der letzten Sportauto fährt der Horst von Saurma-Jeltsch mit nem Mercedes gegen ne Ducati auf der Nordschleife. Die Duc war über die Runde 22 Sekunden langsamer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich dem Zusammenhang möchte ich mal an die A-Klasse und den Elchtest erinnern, den ersten TT und das Ausbrechende Heck, den M3 E46 und Motorschaden, den Mini Cooper S und das Problem mit dem Kettenspanner... Die Liste könnte man noch fortsetzen, sie zeigt, dass das Bild vom großen tollen Autokonzern, das du zeichnest, doch ein wenig zu ideell ist.


 
Zum einen sollte man nicht die Relationen vergessen. Wieviel Fahrzeuge ab Werk schon ihre Probleme haben und wieviele eben nicht.
Noch spannender wird die Geschichte wenn man ein paar Backgrounds kennt. Z.B. wußte man beim Ur-TT um die Problematik, leider setzten sich die Design- und Marketingabteilungen gegen die Technik durch.
Das man nie einen 100% Zustand ab dem ersten Tag hinbekommt dürfte den meisten klar sein, andernfalls müssten tatsächlich Tests über 10 Jahre, mit tausenden Exemplaren laufen um alles vorher zu wissen. Das ist aber aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen unmöglich.

Ändert aber nichts an meinem Punkt. Denn weniger zu testen, von weniger kompetenten Menschen, mit kleinerem Budget und schlechteren Möglichkeiten führt tendenziell eher zu schlechteren, denn besseren Ergebnissen.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

Für die Japan-Freunde hier ein Angebot 

Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Nismo (Gronau) Winter Angebot als Sportwagen/Coupé in Losser

Ich finde den Preis für die KM Leistung und das Auto ist schon recht günstig...


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn man bedenkt 23.000Euro für einen knapp 13 Jahre alten Wagen... es ist pervers. So Preise bekommt man in der Regel nur bei Porsche und anderen Sportwagenherstellern... der R34 wird sehr gehyte das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für den Toyota Supra MK IV. Ich persönlich bin im moment hart am überlegen ob ich mir diesen Kollegen hier anschaue und ggf kaufen soll: 

Nissan Skyline R33 GTST Spec 2 Turbo ! Nismo ! als Sportwagen/Coupé in Gronau

Aber aktuell habe ich keinen Platz... in meiner Halle ist leider nur Platz für 4 Autos (wenn man an allen Arbeiten will) und die sind aktuell leider belegt... 2x 100NX GTi, 1x VW Golf und mein DAF 33. Und auf den Hof möchte ich auch ungerne eins von den Autos stellen... Ich habe eindeutig zu wenig Platz.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt 23.000Euro für einen knapp 13 Jahre alten Wagen... es ist pervers. So Preise bekommt man in der Regel nur bei Porsche und anderen Sportwagenherstellern... der R34 wird sehr gehyte das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für den Toyota Supra MK IV. Ich persönlich bin im moment hart am überlegen ob ich mir diesen Kollegen hier anschaue und ggf kaufen soll:
> 
> Nissan Skyline R33 GTST Spec 2 Turbo ! Nismo ! als Sportwagen/Coupé in Gronau
> 
> Aber aktuell habe ich keinen Platz... in meiner Halle ist leider nur Platz für 4 Autos (wenn man an allen Arbeiten will) und die sind aktuell leider belegt... 2x 100NX GTi, 1x VW Golf und mein DAF 33. Und auf den Hof möchte ich auch ungerne eins von den Autos stellen... Ich habe eindeutig zu wenig Platz.


 
Das ist natürlich hart  (Sind all diese Autos dir )

Man muss aber auch immer dran denken das die Skyline GT-R in einer Liga mit dem Carrera 4S oder ähnlich ist, einen Super Allrad hat usw.. Da finde ich es mehr gerechtfertigt als für einen evo 8 30k und mher hinzublättern. Zudem bekommt man nur wenige seltene Autos zu einem so günstigen Preis denn auf schweizer strassen hab ich noch wenige GT-R's gesehen (den 35er mal ausgenommen).

Ich komme bei solchen angeboten jedes mal ins Grübeln


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Jopp die Autos sind alle mir. Das sind aber nur die Autos die aktuell nicht angemeldet sind  Hab dann ja noch meinen Sunny und den Mazda meiner Verlobten... wobei letzteres nicht mir ist sondern ihr.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> In der letzten Sportauto fährt der Horst von Saurma-Jeltsch mit nem Mercedes gegen ne Ducati auf der Nordschleife. Die Duc war über die Runde 22 Sekunden langsamer.


Interessant, ich kannte bislang nur das: Audi R8 vs. Honda CBR 1000RR Fireblade mit Martin Bauer Video Vergleichstest


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Interessant, ich kannte bislang nur das: Audi R8 vs. Honda CBR 1000RR Fireblade mit Martin Bauer Video Vergleichstest


 
Interessant, drahtiger Deutscher Meister gegen übergewichtigten Amateur. Wie der so seine "schnelle" Runde im R8 dreht, erinnert mich an Doug Heffernan beim Pakete ausliefern. Da ist eindeutig der Fahrer das Limit, nicht das Auto. Insofern ist dies kein wirklicher Vergleich.  

Bei "Grip" siehts schon anders aus. Aber auch da hat man den Eindruck, dass Malmedie nicht durch das Motorrad durchfahren will und aufgehalten wird. Bei zwei Solorunden wäre der R8 schneller gewesen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=20jJszqorVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Interessant, drahtiger Deutscher Meister gegen übergewichtigten Amateur. Wie der so seine "schnelle" Runde im R8 dreht, erinnert mich an Doug Heffernan beim Pakete ausliefern. Da ist eindeutig der Fahrer das Limit, nicht das Auto. Insofern ist dies kein wirklicher Vergleich.
> 
> Bei "Grip" siehts schon anders aus. Aber auch da hat man den Eindruck, dass Malmedie nicht durch das Motorrad durchfahren will und aufgehalten wird. Bei zwei Solorunden wäre der R8 schneller gewesen.
> 
> ...


 
Bei Grip gab es 2 Tests der erste war R8 V8 gegen die normale KTM (kaltes wetter) und der zweite war R8 V10 gegen KTM R (zudem warmes Wetter) Beim ersten hat der R8 gewonnen beim 2ten die KTM wobei der R8 wohl schneller gewesen wäre wenn er immer freie fahrt gehabt hätte. Also ich denke es wäre sehr ausgeglichen. Beide haben ihre vor und nachteile (2 Räder vs 4 Räder)


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Januar 2012)

Diese "Tests" bei Grip sind auch nie so richtig überzeugend. Der R8 schafft bestimmt die bessere Zeit.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage die mir gerade in den Sinn gekommen ist... mein NX fährt dank 5 Ganggetriebe bei 243km/h (errechneter Wert durch Übersetzung und Drehzahl) in den Begrenzer. Da der Motor aber in den nächsten Monaten mehr an Leistung bekommen soll bin ich am überlegen mir ein 6 Gangschaltgetriebe aus einem Nissan Sentra B14 zu importieren. Das Getriebe würde dann bis ca 260 bzw 270km/h drehen, dass wäre erstmal für die geplante Leistung ausreichend. Ich denk mal über 270km/h komme ich mit meinen gewünschen 300PS eh nicht und will ich auch nicht, da dass Auto nur für 210km/h gebaut wurde. 

Muss ich eigentlich so ein 6 Gangschaltgetriebe eintragen lassen? Hab jetzt mal im Freundeskreis rumgefragt und die sind alle unterschiedlicher Meinung, den TÜV erreiche ich aktuell nicht mehr. Ansich bin ich der Meinung es muss eingetragen werden, vorallem da sich auch die Abgaswerte dadurch verändern. Seht ihr das auch so wie ich?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2012)

Das Getriebe beeinflusst schließlich die Verkehrssicherheit -> eintragen. Ist aber auch nur "gefühlt".


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Würde ich so aus sehen, weil sich dadurch doch einiges ändert wie Abgasaustoß, Geschwindigkeit, Lautstärke usw. Hab es fast befürchtet das es nicht bei den 7.000Euro an Eintragunskosten im April bleibt.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Januar 2012)

Da du mit dem Umbau des Getriebes die ABE des Autos erlischen lässt muss das auch eingetragen sein - ohne gültige ABE ist das Auto vorsätzlich unzugelassen bewegt worden und zieht zudem einen Versicherungsbetrug nach sich, da die Versicherung natürlich auf Basis der Fahrzeugpapiere zustande kommt.
Das wird allerdings mit ner einfachen Eintragung nicht getan sein, oder gibt's das Modell auch mit 6-Gang?


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

Rivera das wäre auch ein Interessantes Angebot, die Frage ist nur was der TÜV dazu meint wäre echt günstig :
Mazda RX-7 356PS Twinturbo 2Fast2Furious als Sportwagen/Coupé in Aachen


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Da du mit dem Umbau des Getriebes die ABE des Autos erlischen lässt muss das auch eingetragen sein - ohne gültige ABE ist das Auto vorsätzlich unzugelassen bewegt worden und zieht zudem einen Versicherungsbetrug nach sich, da die Versicherung natürlich auf Basis der Fahrzeugpapiere zustande kommt.
> Das wird allerdings mit ner einfachen Eintragung nicht getan sein, oder gibt's das Modell auch mit 6-Gang?



ABE = Allgemeine Betriebserlaubs. 
Das verwechselst du mit einer Betriebserlaubnis, sprich das man ein Auto überhaupt bewegen darf. Eine ABE bekommt man bei gewissen Tuningteilen dazu um sie eintragen zu lassen, gut ich weiß das ist jetzt Korintenkackerei  Nein das Modell hab es nicht mit 6-Gang Schaltgetriebe darum muss ich es aus den Staaten importieren. Die Abnahme wird sicherlich wieder in den 4 Stelligen Bereich gehen, dass ist mir bewusst. Wahrscheinlich muss der Karren dafür wieder auf eine Teststrecke (hier bei uns das Opel-Testgelände) und da gefahren werden. 

Das mit der Versicherung ist mir schon durchaus bewusst, mir ging es eher darum ob man es eintragen lassen muss oder nicht. Aber eine wirklich aussagekräftige Meinung kann mir wahrscheinlich eh nur der TÜV geben... mal fragen wenn ich nächste Woche wegen meiner Mängelkarte eh schonmal da bin. Bald bekomme ich da bestimmt ein Ehrenplatz bei dem Geld was ich da lasse und schon da gelassen habe. 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Rivera das wäre auch ein Interessantes Angebot, die Frage ist nur was der TÜV dazu meint wäre echt günstig :
> Mazda RX-7 356PS Twinturbo 2Fast2Furious als Sportwagen/Coupé in Aachen



Mir persönlich gefällt der rein gar nicht, aber ich hab auch keine gute Meinung von Mazda und vorallem von den Wankelmotoren. 

PS: Da stimmt irgendwas nicht, das Fahrzeug ist fast 10.000Euro zu günstig.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Kauft euch doch lieber gescheite Autos, als soviel geld in halbgare bastelbudenlösungen zu stecken. Bei der vorstellung, in nem nissan nx von 19irgendwas über 250 zu fahren, bekomm ich schweißausbrüche. Für welche Geschwindigkeit waren das ding ursprünglich ausgelegt? 200?


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Für 120... 
Nicht schon wieder diese leidige Diskussion...


----------



## JC88 (3. Januar 2012)

Mach dein Ding Riverna. 

Leistung kaufen kann sich jeder 

Zur Eintragung vom Getriebe:
Natürlich muss das eingetragen werden, selbst wenn es den Wagen ab Werk mit dem 6-Ganggetriebe gab. Alles per Einzelabnahme und am besten ein Vergleichsgutachten besorgen. Ist zumindest bei uns beim TÜV gern gesehen wenn es sich um solche Eintragungen handelt. 
Wobei 4-Stelliger Bereich nur für das Getriebe find ich etwas heftig.
Wenn ich überlege, die Eintragung eines z.B. Opel Calibra 2.0 16V Motors in einen Opel Corsa B kostet ca. 500 - 700 €
Je nachdem was alles mit abgenommen wird und was vorgelegt werden kann, bzw. vom TÜV gefordert wird.

Teuer wirds erst, wenn man bestimmte Gutachten (Lautstärke etc) zusätzlich braucht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder diese leidige Diskussion...


 
Ist bei einer so ungewöhlich ausgelebten Autoleidenschaft unvermeidlich. Da das Endprodukt so individuell ist, dass es kaum jemand gefällt, geschweige denn machen würde.



JC88 schrieb:


> Leistung kaufen kann sich jeder


 
Naja, jeder der sein Geld vom Geldbaum pfücken kann. Alle anderen müssen ihre Arbeitskraft in was anderes investieren um ihr Hobby auszuleben.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei einer so ungewöhlich ausgelebten Autoleidenschaft unvermeidlich. Da das Endprodukt so individuell ist, dass es kaum jemand gefällt, geschweige denn machen würde.



es ist sein ding, ob ihm das auto gefällt. Über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. Optisch finde ich den wagen auf jeden gut gemacht. Ich sprach lediglich davon, dass sich mir bei der Vorstellung die Nackenhaare stellen, mit einem auto, dass nicht dafür gemacht ist, geschwindigkeiten von > 250 zu fahren. Aber, wers braucht...


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege, die Eintragung eines z.B. Opel Calibra 2.0 16V Motors in einen Opel Corsa B kostet ca. 500 - 700 €


 
Kann man leider nicht miteinander vergleichen, mich kostet zum Beispiel das Eintragen vom Motor 2500Euro. Gerade bei älteren Opels kann man das leichter und kostengünstiger abnehmen lassen.


----------



## JC88 (3. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, jeder der sein Geld vom Geldbaum pfücken kann. Alle anderen müssen ihre Arbeitskraft in was anderes investieren um ihr Hobby auszuleben.


 
Völlig Korrekt. Es ist ein Hobby. Niemand der an seinem Auto etwas verändert weil es einem Spass macht wird behaupten, dass das Sinnvoll ist das zu tun

Es ist auch nicht Sinnvoll sich ein Modell von irgendetwas zu bauen (Motorboot, Flugzeug, Auto, völlig egal) um dann, wenn alles fertig ist, das ding beiseite zu legen um neue Ideen anzugehen oder ein neues Projekt anzufangen.

Das hat so ein Hobby nun mal an sich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> es ist sein ding, ob ihm das auto gefällt. Über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. Optisch finde ich den wagen auf jeden gut gemacht. Ich sprach lediglich davon, dass sich mir bei der Vorstellung die Nackenhaare stellen, mit einem auto, dass nicht dafür gemacht ist, geschwindigkeiten von > 250 zu fahren. Aber, wers braucht...


 
Das hatte ich schon so verstanden. Ich kann an schnell fahren generell nichts falsches erkennen. Wobei ich persönlich mit einem Wagen der darauf nie ausgelegt war, wohl auch eher ungern in höhere Geschwindigkeitsbereiche eintreten würde. Muss halt jeder für sich wissen. Das einzige worauf man achten sollte, ist das man bei so einer Aktion im Zweifelsfall keine Dritten mit rein zieht. Sich selbst kann ja jeder gerne gegen die Wand (oder in dem Fall gegen den Brückenpfeiler) fahren.



JC88 schrieb:


> Völlig Korrekt. Es ist ein Hobby. Niemand der an  seinem Auto etwas verändert weil es einem Spass macht wird behaupten,  dass das Sinnvoll ist das zu tun
> 
> Es ist auch nicht Sinnvoll  sich ein Modell von irgendetwas zu bauen (Motorboot, Flugzeug, Auto,  völlig egal) um dann, wenn alles fertig ist, das ding beiseite zu legen  um neue Ideen anzugehen oder ein neues Projekt anzufangen.
> 
> Das hat so ein Hobby nun mal an sich.



Sehe ich ebenso. Ich fand nur die Wertung das gekaufte PS weniger als (ebenfalls gekaufte) und dann dranngebastelte "wert" sind. Aber da die Gekauften ebenso erarbeitet sind, würde ich da nicht werten wollen was wertvoller ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt der rein gar nicht, aber ich hab auch keine gute Meinung von Mazda und vorallem von den Wankelmotoren.
> 
> PS: Da stimmt irgendwas nicht, das Fahrzeug ist fast 10.000Euro zu günstig.


 
Das dachte ich mir auch  event. verbastelt wie es itP am liebsten hat 

Was hast du den gegen den Wankel von Mazda... Gerade der im Nachfolger RX-8 verbaute Motor soll ganz gut sein da der Verbrauch zurück ging.
Ich frage mich allgemien wieso man so wenig Wankelmotoren sieht denn man weiss ja 3-5 Scheiben Motoren können extrem Leistungsfähig sein. Wo liegt das Problem...

Edit:
@ Scholle_Satt Bitte Fang nicht mit gescheiten und ungescheite Autos an, ich hab ein anderes Auto von einem Deutschen Hersteller im Auge und schau mich einfach gerne um und finde gerade RX-7 und Skyline GT-R 34 interesante Auto's und Technisch schon cool... Beide haben ihre eigene inovationen (stichwort Wankelmotor, 4-rad lenkung)


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Was hast du den gegen den Wankel von Mazda... Gerade der im Nachfolger RX-8 verbaute Motor soll ganz gut sein da der Verbrauch zurück ging.
> Ich frage mich allgemien wieso man so wenig Wankelmotoren sieht denn man weiss ja 3-5 Scheiben Motoren können extrem Leistungsfähig sein. Wo liegt das Problem...


 
Das Problem, besonders auch beim RX8 liegt im Realverbrauch von etwa 15 - 16 l/100km. Dazu kommt 1 Liter Motoröl pro 1.000 km das mitverbrannt wird. Was das mit dem Abgas macht, dürfte klar sein. Und wenn man sich anschaut was andere Fahrzeuge ähnlichen Datums mit 231 PS verbrauchen, dann dürfte schon klar sein wo der Wirkungsgrad einzuordnen ist.
Als Alltagsproblem kommt noch dazu, falls der Wagen abgewürgt werden sollte, kannst du in der Regel direkt den ADAC rufen und den Wagen in die Werkstatt schleppen lassen, da er dann nicht mehr gestartet werden kann.
Als Letztes bleiben noch ein wenig die Fahrleistungen übrig die etwas unterdurchschnittlich sind. Damit kann man leben, wenn es einem nicht so sehr auf die Fahrleistungen ankommt.

Wir sind damals den RX8 probe gefahren als er rauskam, da er an sich ein relativ günstiges Angebot, mit netter Ausstattung und recht wertiger (geradezu europäischer) Verarbeitung war. Er fuhr sich auch sehr lustig, irgendwo um 9.500 Upm piept der Wagen und mahnt zum hochschalten. macht Spaß. Aber die ultra drehmomentarme Motorauslegung ist nur bedingt alltagstauglich, da du permanent am schalten bist und sich das dann noch doppelt schlimm im Verbrauch niederschlägt.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Ich bin damals den RX8 probegefahren weil ein Bekannter sich so einen holen wollte. Ich war doch sehr enttäuscht von den 192PS die das Ding hatte, desweiteren finde ich wird der Sound vom Wankler total überbewertet. Noch dazu kommt das sich kaum jemand gut mit einem Wankler auskennt (nicht mal Mazda selber) und es so bei Problemen und Defekten schnell zu einem Problem werden kann. Alleine schon das der Wagen ab Werk 1.5L teures Motorenöl pro 1000 Kilometer vernichtet stört mich extrem. Aber das mit den Problemen bei Defekten würde mich am meisten stören... gut das Problem hat man auch wenn man mit einem RB26 zu Nissan kommt. Aber da ist es halt "nur" ein sehr exotischer 6 Zylinder Motor der im Grunde nicht viel anders ist als jeder andere auch. 

Hab generell keine so gute Meinung von Mazda, obwohl ich selber schon zwei hatte, meine Mutter einen und meine Freundin aktuell auch noch einen hat. Alle 4 Karren haben mehr oder weniger Probleme gehabt, die ich z.B. von Honda, Toyota und Nissan nicht kenne. Die Kisten laufen und laufen und laufen...


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Das dachte ich mir auch  event. verbastelt wie es itP am liebsten hat
> 
> Was hast du den gegen den Wankel von Mazda... Gerade der im Nachfolger RX-8 verbaute Motor soll ganz gut sein da der Verbrauch zurück ging.
> Ich frage mich allgemien wieso man so wenig Wankelmotoren sieht denn man weiss ja 3-5 Scheiben Motoren können extrem Leistungsfähig sein. Wo liegt das Problem...



Drehmoment von ner Kaffeemaschine, kein Sound, Ölverbrauch, Benzinverbrauch, ggf. Abgasverhalten


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> es ist sein ding, ob ihm das auto gefällt.  Über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. Optisch finde ich den wagen  auf jeden gut gemacht. Ich sprach lediglich davon, dass sich mir bei der  Vorstellung die Nackenhaare stellen, mit einem auto, dass nicht dafür  gemacht ist, geschwindigkeiten von > 250 zu fahren. Aber, wers  braucht...


 
Ich sehe da nicht so das Problem, der Nissan Sunny GTI-R hat ansich die selbe Karosserie. Lediglich die Blechteile wie Kotflügel, Türen usw haben eine andere Form. Der Wagen hat 220PS und fährt auch seine 230km/h, das selbe Fahrwerk, die selbe Bremsanlage usw ist auch vorhanden. Jetzt kommt aber noch hinzu das die NX Karosserie verstärkt ist im Gegensatz zum Sunny da dieser kein Targadach hat. Wenn man nun meine besseren Bremsen, das bessere Fahrwerk samt Energy Suspension und Motorlager aus Polyurethane mit einbezieht würde ich sogar so weit gehen und sagen das mein NX so in dem Zustand ruhiger auf der Straße liegt bei 230km/h als ein Serien Sunny GTi-R. Natürlich sind 260km/h da nochmal 30km/h mehr, diese werde ich jedoch nicht dauerhaft fahren. Mir geht es eher darum eine gute Beschleunigung zwischen 150km/h und 220km/h zu haben. Das 6 Gang Getriebe würde ich auch nicht unbedingt wegen der höheren Endgeschwindigkeit einbauen, sondern da ich ungerne bei 220km/h kurz vorm Drehzahlbegrenzer fahren will. Wenn ich da aber dank 6tem Gang noch 2000 - 3000U/Min Spielraum habe ist das Gefühl einfach besser... vom Spritverbrauch mal ganz abgesehen, dieser wird es mir sicherlich auch danken.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

Ein grosses Dankeschön an euch 3 

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch wieso hat das dann in LeMans geklappt mit begrenzter Benzin Menege? Denkt ihr nicht wenn sich da ein Premium Hersteller dem Problem annimmt das da auch ein guter Motor rauskommen könnte? Rolce Royce hat ja mal mit einem Diesel-Wankel experimentiert bzw. verbaut gehabt.

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

Viele Hersteller hatten schon tw. erstaunliche Prototypen auf Wankelbasis gebaut. Aber es gibt Probleme die bis heute ungelösst sind. Eins der größten ist die Abdichtung zwischen Kreiskolben und Motorgehäuse. Dadurch wird immer Öl mitverbrannt. Was abgastechnisch ein Desaster ist. Laufkultur als allgemeine Eigenschaft haben auch Hubkolbenmotoren heute excellent im Griff. Siehe z.B. die R6 Motoren von BMW aber auch viele R4-, V6-, V8-, V12-Motoren haben heutzutage eine sehr gute Laufkultur. Insofern bleibt nicht mehr viel auf der Habenliste für den Wankel übrig. Vor allem in Zeiten auf der Suche nach einem möglichst guten Wirkungsgrad erscheint mit der Wankelmotor ein Irrweg zu sein.

Wobei ich eben meinen Fahrbericht vom RX8 von 2003 gelesen habe, der war sehr emotional  .


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Der Wankler hat eigentlich nur drei kleine Vorteile, er ist exotisch, bietet einen relativ guten Klang und dank wenig Hubraum günstig in der Steuer. Dagegen sind aber einige Nachteile welche die Vorteile zu nichte machen. Wankler haben heute eigentlich kaum noch eine Daseinberechtigung wenn man es mal komplett Rational sieht. Ein Wankler kann nichts, was ein guter R4 oder R6 Zylinder nicht kann. Würde Mazda es nun hinbekommen den Wankler günstig zu fertigen, die Unterhaltungskosten (gerade Ersatzteile), Spritverbrauch und Ölverbrauch in einem normalen Rahmen zu bringen, würden auch andere Hersteller eventuell wieder den Wankler aufleben lassen. Aber nach aktuellem Stand ist der Wagen für einen Alltagswagen einfach ungeeignet. Aber er bringt halt die Leistung einfach nicht so auf die Straße wie man es hofft. Nur mal zum Vergleich hier Herstellerdaten: 

RX 8 192PS -> 0 auf 100km/h = 7.8 Sekunden, 0 auf 160km/h = 19.7 Sekunden
Integra Type- 190PS -> 0 auf 100km/h = 6.9 Sekunden, 0 auf 160km/h = 16.7 Sekunden

Natürlich liegen hier ein paar Kilo an Gewicht dazwischen, dafür ist der RX8 neuer (bessere Technik) und hat einen besseren Antrieb was gerade aus dem Stand einen Vorteil bringen müsste. Er macht Spaß, aber verspricht mehr als er zu bieten hat. Es ist ein wirklich schönes Auto, dass sich auch gut fahren lässt wenn man mal die negativen Punkte ausser acht lässt.


----------



## Burn_out (3. Januar 2012)

Naja günstig in der Steuer. Der Wankelmotor wird anders berechnet bei der Steuer als ein gewöhnlicher Motor.

Der Motor aus dem RX8 wurde sogar mehrmals Engine of the Year.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

> Für Drehkolbenmotoren gilt: Die Besteuerung erfolgt nach dem zulässigen  Gesamtgewicht. Je angefangene 200 kg beträgt die Steuer 11,25 Euro  jährlich, über 2.000 kg bis 3.000 kg sind es 12,02 Euro. Beispiel: Der  aktuelle Mazda RX-8 mit einem zulässigen *Gesamtgewicht von 1.815 kg  kostet im Jahr 112,50 Euro an Steuern.*



Das sind fast 1/3 von dem was ich für meinen 2L Motor bezahle, also empfinde zumindestens ich es als günstig


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Wankler hat eigentlich nur drei kleine Vorteile, er ist exotisch, bietet einen relativ guten Klang und dank wenig Hubraum günstig in der Steuer. Dagegen sind aber einige Nachteile welche die Vorteile zu nichte machen. Wankler haben heute eigentlich kaum noch eine Daseinberechtigung wenn man es mal komplett Rational sieht. Ein Wankler kann nichts, was ein guter R4 oder R6 Zylinder nicht kann. Würde Mazda es nun hinbekommen den Wankler günstig zu fertigen, die Unterhaltungskosten (gerade Ersatzteile), Spritverbrauch und Ölverbrauch in einem normalen Rahmen zu bringen, würden auch andere Hersteller eventuell wieder den Wankler aufleben lassen. Aber nach aktuellem Stand ist der Wagen für einen Alltagswagen einfach ungeeignet. Aber er bringt halt die Leistung einfach nicht so auf die Straße wie man es hofft. Nur mal zum Vergleich hier Herstellerdaten:
> 
> RX 8 192PS -> 0 auf 100km/h = 7.8 Sekunden, 0 auf 160km/h = 19.7 Sekunden
> Integra Type- 190PS -> 0 auf 100km/h = 6.9 Sekunden, 0 auf 160km/h = 16.7 Sekunden
> ...


 
Ich finde es einfach recht Übel das man mit einem 3 Scheiben Wankler (Racing Engine 20B) auf 1000-1400PS bring und mit dem 4 Scheiben fast noch mehr raus zu holen ist und mit 5-6 Scheiben bereits ohne aufladung über 1000PS kommt klar das sind keine Strassenmotoren aber mit entwicklung sollte doch das umsetzbar sein  Zudem sind die Motoren leichter und mit weniger Aufwand als entsprechende Kolben Motoren zu produzieren 
Getraut sich einfach keiner weil es günstiger ist altewährtes weiter zu verwenen? Denn mit effizienz glänzt auch kein Alfa V6 oder ein R32/R36 usw vom VW Konzern, das mit dem Öl ist natürlich schon ein Rechter Nachteil das stimmt...
Die Beschleunigung ist so eine Sache wenn die 2PS mehr Leistung am RAD anliegt dann ist was anderes schuld (sag mir bitte wenn ich da falsch liege)

PS was ich schad finde das mit dem RX-8 der Gewichtsvorteil des RX-7 zunichte gemacht wurde...


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ein grosses Dankeschön an euch 3
> 
> Aber eine Frage hab ich noch wieso hat das dann in LeMans geklappt mit begrenzter Benzin Menege? Denkt ihr nicht wenn sich da ein Premium Hersteller dem Problem annimmt das da auch ein guter Motor rauskommen könnte? Rolce Royce hat ja mal mit einem Diesel-Wankel experimentiert bzw. verbaut gehabt.
> 
> MfG


 
Die Vorteile vom Wankel sind Laufruhe und die der positive Einfluss auf den Schwerpunkt des Fahrzeugs, da der Wankelmotor kompakt baut und somit tiefer im Motorraum verbaut werden kann, als  bei Motoren herkömmlicher Bauart. Der Wankelmotor hat aber auch noch andere Vorteile. Z.B. weniger bewegliche Teile als ein "normaler" Ottomotor, gleichmäßigeres Drehmoment als Viertaktmotoren und  Wankelmotoren eignen sich sehr gut für den Betrieb mit Wasserstoff.  

Wieso der Mazda 787B 1991 in LeMans gewonnen hat, kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen. Vielleicht hat auch die Konkurrenz gepazt. Sowas passiert in LeMans ja häufiger.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

Der Grund warum es keine Wankel in Le mans gibt ist das Verbot dieser Motoren, das nach dem Sieg von Mazda eingeführt wurde.
Scheibar deswegen:
Verbot von Wankel-, Zweitakt- bzw. Dieselmotoren und Turbinen. Speziell Kreiskolbenmotoren nach dem System Wankel würden einen klaren unfairen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Motoren liefern.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Grund warum es keine Wankel in Le mans gibt ist das Verbot dieser Motoren, das nach dem Sieg von Mazda eingeführt wurde.


 
Wer hat danach gefragt  ich hab gefragt wieso man heute keinen in PKW's einbaut (RX Serie ausgenommen) obwohl es wie man in Lemans gesehen hat gut funktioniert und der verbrauch im griff hatte (das sieht man daran das der Sprit beschränkt war)...


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

Weil VW die Namensrechte hat.

Übrigens hatte Audi in einer Studie einen Wankel verbaut, ich meine eine der A1 Studien.

Ich denke weil keiner einen neuen Motor entwicklen will, außer Mazda hat sich damit keiner beschäftigt in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil VW die Namensrechte hat.
> 
> Übrigens hatte Audi in einer Studie einen Wankel verbaut, ich meine eine der A1 Studien.
> 
> Ich denke weil keiner einen neuen Motor entwicklen will, außer Mazda hat sich damit keiner beschäftigt in letzter Zeit.


 
Willst du dich so dumm hinstellen?
Wir wissen alle was ich meine und ich weiss auch das er bei Mazda anders heisst (Rotary Engine oder sowas ^^).
Und das ist soviel ich weiss auch bei diversen unterstützungsmotoren für Elektrofahrzeugen in Studien (unter dem kofferaum ein ein-Scheiben motor welcher immer schön auf 5000 Touren läuft und mit dem man den Elektromotor unterstützt)


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Grund warum es keine Wankel in Le mans gibt ist das Verbot dieser Motoren, das nach dem Sieg von Mazda eingeführt wurde.
> Scheibar deswegen:
> Verbot von Wankel-, Zweitakt- bzw. Dieselmotoren und Turbinen.



Bei den Dieseln haben sie sichs leider ja nochma überlegt, wie man an den langweiligen Ölbrennern von Audi und Peugeot sieht. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Speziell Kreiskolbenmotoren nach dem System Wankel würden einen klaren unfairen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Motoren liefern.


 
Und welchen?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, das soll aus dem FIA Regeln kommen.


----------



## Falk (3. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, das soll aus dem FIA Regeln kommen.



Naja, man sieht ja in der Formel 1, was die Regeln wert sind und wie oft die sich ändern  

Ich hab heute den Daihatsu zur Werkstatt gebracht: ölschleim im Luftfilterkasten, da ist wohl irgendein Schlauch verstopft. Morgen weiß ich mehr, Ölwechsel sollen sie dann auch gleich machen. Und dann geht es irgendwann 650km nach HL mit 42ps, da meine Mutter den Wagen übernehmen will.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2012)

Cuore?


----------



## 1821984 (3. Januar 2012)

Weil bei 3 Liter Brennraum ein Wankel ganze 4 Scheiben oder vielleicht sogar 5 Schieben haben könnte. Wenn man jetzt schon aus 2 Scheiben eine Serienleistung von ca. 300PS zaubern kann , kann man sich ja vorstellen das ein
4-5 Scheiben Wankelmotor im Renntrimm wohl locker auf 1000PS oder mehr gebracht wird. Das das die Hersteller, die mit dem HKM fahren kaum erreichen können ist klar. 

Anders sieht es mit dem Umweltschutz aus. Der Wankel ist nicht mehr im geringsten in der Lage halbwegs die Abgasvorschriften einzuhalten. Deswegen wurde der 280PS Wankel (RX-7) nie in Deutschland verkauft. Auch das gibt es mit Sicherheit bei der FIA.

PS: der RX-7 wurde mit seinem letzten Sondermodell bis 2003 gebaut. 

Man kann den Wankel nicht einfach mit dem Hubkolbenmotor gleich setzten, deswegen wurde er verboten. Wenn man sich mal Rennen zu Zeiten des 787B anschaut, weis man was ich mein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Januar 2012)

ich finds sehr schade, dass so wenig potential des wankels bis heute ausgereizt wurde. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, hätte man in ihn halbwegs die gleiche summe investiert, wie zur forschung des HKM, wäre der wankel in (nahezu) allen bereichen überlegen. 
Die dichtungen sollten bei dem heutigen knowhow und den materialien kein problem sein.
Der verbrauch war bei den HKM auch hoch, und diesen konnte man auch runtertreiben, also warum nicht auch beim Wankel?

Aber forschen kostet, und geld will niemand ausgeben. Alle wollen nur schnell viel geld verdienen, wirklich was in die zukunft investieren will niemand, solange man mit dem HKM noch so einfach so viel geld machen kann....

Schade um das geniale Konzept von Wankel, aber wer weiss, vielleicht kommt ja doch noch DER EINE der sich dem thema annimt und den wankel wirklich ausreizt ....


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber forschen kostet, und geld will niemand ausgeben. Alle wollen nur schnell viel geld verdienen, wirklich was in die zukunft investieren will niemand, solange man mit dem HKM noch so einfach so viel geld machen kann....


 
So sehr ich das Wankelkonzept interessant finde. Ein wenig Realitätsnahe dürfte nicht ganz verkehrt sein. Bis heute gibts keine passable Lösung bzgl. des Wirkungsgrads, des Ölverbrauchs und vieler weiterer Probleme. Ich glaube nicht das das mit Geld zu lösen ist. Wenn man mit ein wenig Geld das Non plus Ultra zaubern könnte würden es die Hersteller auch machen, schliesslich hat die komplette Autoindustrie nicht umsonst Lizenzen vom Wankel gekauft.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Januar 2012)

und warum gibt es keine passable lösung? Weil man nicht stark genug nach ihr sucht  Beim Otto-Motor gab es am anfang auch viele probbleme, der lief auch nicht gleich aufs erste mal so gut wie die heutigen. Man hat geforscht, probiert und studiert, und heute läuft er wie er läuft 
Wenn man nie mit was anfängt kann es auch nie was werden 
Die Welt wurde auch nicht in einem tag erfunden


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und warum gibt es keine passable lösung? Weil man nicht stark genug nach ihr sucht  Beim Otto-Motor gab es am anfang auch viele probbleme, der lief auch nicht gleich aufs erste mal so gut wie die heutigen. Man hat geforscht, probiert und studiert, und heute läuft er wie er läuft
> Wenn man nie mit was anfängt kann es auch nie was werden
> Die Welt wurde auch nicht in einem tag erfunden


 
Zum einen muss es einem klar sein das einer den Aufwand auch zahlen muss. Das dürfte im Zweifelsfall der Kunde sein, da die Mitarbeiter kein Geld von Zuhause mitbringen wollen.
Zum anderen sollte man in Betracht ziehen das nicht jede Technologie zielführend ist.
Einfach ausgedrückt, womöglich hätte man die Röhre noch weiterentwickeln können, aber ehrlich, der Transistor ist besser.


----------



## Falk (4. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Cuore?



Naja, der bisherige wagen bzw. der alte meiner Frau. Und zwei Autos brauchen wir irgendwie nicht. Im Prinzip machen wir gerade das große autotauschen in der Familie 

Und ja, ein Cuore L501.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich hab heute den Daihatsu zur Werkstatt gebracht: ölschleim im Luftfilterkasten, da ist wohl irgendein Schlauch verstopft. Morgen weiß ich mehr, Ölwechsel sollen sie dann auch gleich machen. Und dann geht es irgendwann 650km nach HL mit 42ps, da meine Mutter den Wagen übernehmen will.


 
Wünsche viel Rückenwind beim Überholen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Januar 2012)

mal davon abgesehen, dass auch der transistor nachteile hat im vergleich zur röhre (und hier wirst du mir auch nicht widersprechen wenn du ahnung hast ), sagte man sich vor gut 100 Jahren auch, dass das auto ne "Teufelskutsche" sei, und sie sich NIEEEEE durchsetzen würde. Heute gibt es millionen davon.  
Und wie gesagt, keine technik ist von anfang an tiptop. Alles muss eben optimiert werden, und dann kanns auch gut werden. Ich habe mich ne relativ lange zeit mal mit alternativen zum HKM-motor beschäftigt, und für MICH ist der Wankel vom Prinzip her eine super alternative zum HKM, schon alleine da beim wankel die größte schwäche der bewegungsumkehrung entfällt. 

Und eins noch am rande: nichts auf der welt ist die völlig richtige lösung, alles ist ein kompromiss


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, der bisherige wagen bzw. der alte meiner Frau. Und zwei Autos brauchen wir irgendwie nicht. Im Prinzip machen wir gerade das große autotauschen in der Familie
> 
> Und ja, ein Cuore L501.


 

Sollte nicht negativ gemeint sein, finde das Auto nahezu perfekt für einen günstigen Alltagswagen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2012)

Der Wankelmotor ist vom Prinzip her erst einmal weniger effizient als der Hubkolbenmotor. Also rein in der physikalischen Theorie, ohne irgend welche Optimierungen( und ohne Turbo) bei einem der Motoren. Das liegt an der ungünstigen Form des Brennraums und lässt sich nicht einfach wegoptimieren, egal wie viel man investiert.

Was Leistung  pro Bauraum angeht sieht es wieder anders aus, aber da hat man beim Auto eigentlich genug von.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (4. Januar 2012)

Die Literleistung einer Wankelmotors ist unbestritten, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere war der Kreiskolben selbst doch recht wartungsintensiv, oder?


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2012)

Naja ob die heutigen Biturbo Diesel und das ganze Downsizing mit Kompressor und Turbo später nicht auch Wartungintensiv ist stell ich mal dahin. Auch bleibt für mich offen, ob nicht bei 100.000 km so ein Motor nicht ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden ist, wenn die Turbos mal ausgefallen sind. Oder ob dann wegen den Kosten einfach gleich nen AT-Motor kommt.

So schön diese ganzen neuen HKM von Audi usw. sind. Bischen skeptisch bin ich da auch von der Langzeithaltbarkeit.

Mazda macht da ja eher immer ganz kleine Schritte mit dem Wankel. Eigentlich ja nur aus Tradition. Deshalb war ich von der Nachricht, dass der nächste MX-5 vielleicht einen Wankel bekommen soll doch eher erschrocken. 

Aber das die Hersteller kein Interesse am Wankel haben, halte ich für falsch. Nicht umsonst gibt es alle paar Jahre mal ne Studie von verschiedenen Herstellern. Nur würden die Entwicklungskosten, um den Motor auf einen aktuell vertettbaren Stand zu bringen, wohl eher in die Mrd. gehen. Diesen Schuh will sich kaum ein Hersteller allein anzeihen und dann ggf. Gefahr zu laufen, dass es Technisch doch nicht so wird wie gedacht oder es einfach nicht beim Kunden ankommt (neu ist immer doof) oder irgendwas anderes kommt. Und leider sind die Zeiten ja vorbei wo großartig Geld in Verbrennungsmotoren gesteckt wird. Elektroantrieb sei dank. Da haben wir wenigstens nicht das Problem von zu wenig Drehmoment.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht feiert der Wankel ja als Wasserstoffmotor sein großes Comeback. Aufgrund er räumlichen Trennung des Ein- und Auslassbereich des Brennraumes, eignet sich der Wankelmotor nahezu optimal für den Betrieb mit Wasserstoff. Wobei ich persönlich erst mal nicht an Wasserstoff als Treibmittel glaube. Nicht in naher Zukunft.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2012)

Er eignet sich damit gut als "Wasserstoffverbrennungsmotor". Nur geht der allgemeine Ansatz dahin den Wasserstoff garnicht direkt zu verbrennen um daraus Bewegung zu machen sondern als Energiespeicher zu nehmen um dann per Brennstoffzelle wieder Strom draus zu machen(...womit man dann einen Elektromotor antreibt).


----------



## Burn_out (4. Januar 2012)

Es gibt ja inzwischen auch schon viele TFSI Motoren die sich bei 200k km und mehr bewegen. Also scheint die Hardware da schon was auszuhalten.
Wenn man die Kisten pflegt sollten die ja auch eine ganze Weile halten.


----------



## Falk (4. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sollte nicht negativ gemeint sein, finde das Auto nahezu perfekt für einen günstigen Alltagswagen.



Ja, der läuft echt unaufgeregt vor sich hin. Hat jetzt 87tsd. runter und ist Baujahr 1998, bisher keine ernsthaften Probleme (bis auf einen durchgerosteten Auspuff). Der bekommt jetzt noch eine Aufbereitung (praktisch so eine "ich will meinen Gebrauchten vor dem Verkauf besser aussehen lassen"-Aktion) und dann sollte er noch ein paar Jahre durchhalten, wenn keine ungeplante Kaltverformung eintritt.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Es gibt ja inzwischen auch schon viele TFSI Motoren die sich bei 200k km und mehr bewegen. Also scheint die Hardware da schon was auszuhalten.
> Wenn man die Kisten pflegt sollten die ja auch eine ganze Weile halten.


 
Ich denke ja, dass mit etwas Pflege jedes Auto recht viele Kilometer erreichen kann. Wenn man nur so sieht, wie selten einige Wagen mal eine Waschanlage sehen oder wie einige Leute einen kalten Motor treten...


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Er eignet sich damit gut als "Wasserstoffverbrennungsmotor". Nur geht der allgemeine Ansatz dahin den Wasserstoff garnicht direkt zu verbrennen um daraus Bewegung zu machen sondern als Energiespeicher zu nehmen um dann per Brennstoffzelle wieder Strom draus zu machen(...womit man dann einen Elektromotor antreibt).





Mazda hatte zumindest mal diverse auf Wasserstoff umgerüstete RX-8 zu Testzwecken verleast. Ähnlich, wie es BMW gemacht hat (BMW bei seinen Testrägern den Wasserstoff übrigens auch direkt verbrannt). 

An Wasserstoff, egal wie, direkt verbrannt oder nicht, glaube ich persönlich eh nicht...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2012)

Bei beiden Projekte ging es imo eher darum zu sagen "hey wir haben schon Wasserstoffantrieb" während Mercedes z.B. "brav" weiter an der Brennstoffzelle entwickelt hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Januar 2012)

Wasserstoff lässt sich grundsätzlich in jedem Otto-Motor verbrennen, unabhängig davon wie sich die Kolben bewegen.
Ist in meinen Augen auch die "sympathischere" Verwertung von Wasserstoff. Denn wer will schon elektrisch fahren?

Für mich ist das ein wenig wie in Kindheitstagen, die 'doofen' Kinder hatten elektrische RC Autos, die 'kewlen' welche mit Verbrenner  .

Mal abgesehen davon das es ausserhalb vom U-Boot-Bau derzeit keine Tanktechnik gibt, welche Wasserstoff zuverlässig und dauerhaft speichert. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war beim letzten BMW Wasserstoffprototyp der Tank nach 6 Tagen Standzeit leer. Da der Überdruck halt langsam aber sicher abgelasen wird.

Interessanter ist die Umwandlung von H2 + CO2 in Alkohol und mit diesem lässt es sich einerseits wunderbar fahren, es gibt kein Tankproblem, da die Infrastruktur schon vorhanden ist und auf einen Schlag wird jedes Auto mit Ottomotor (ohne großen Aufwand) zum Ökoauto, ohne das die weltweite PKW Flotte komplett erneuert werden müsste. Was bei uns vielleicht noch funktioniert aber in großen Teilen der Welt wird der Schrott gefahren bis er sich in Luft auflösst.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2012)

Mhm gerade einen Nissan Sunny GTI-R angeboten bekommen. BJ 94, 120.000 Kilometer runter, Klima, Sitzheizung... 220PS und Allrad wären schon irgendwie geil. Bin echt am überlegen


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Rivera das wäre auch ein Interessantes Angebot,  die Frage ist nur was der TÜV dazu meint wäre echt günstig :
> Mazda RX-7 356PS Twinturbo 2Fast2Furious als Sportwagen/Coupé in Aachen


Der TÜV würde den Heckspoiler bemängeln, weil er über das Heck hinaus steht.

Wer hat Erfahrungen zum Nissan Micra? Kann man so einen gebraucht, mit ca. 50000Km kaufen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mhm gerade einen Nissan Sunny GTI-R angeboten bekommen. BJ 94, 120.000 Kilometer runter, Klima, Sitzheizung... 220PS und Allrad wären schon irgendwie geil. Bin echt am überlegen


 
Ist das so ein Wagen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommentar von 9ii.de einszweidrei.de free cars bikes road tests reviews buying guide 2011

_Bereifung: 195/55 R 14 V.

 Noch ein Homologationsauto für die damalige Rallye-WM. Aber was für eins.  Die Karosserie wirkte bis auf den großen Dachspoiler sehr harmlos, der  Auspuff sah aus wie beim 60 PS Sunny. Dazu noch kleine 14-Zöller, fertig war  der Wolf im Schafspelz. In seiner Leistungsklasse war der Sunny der schnellste.  Die gute Zeit in Hockenheim unterstrich seinen sportlichen Anspruch.

 Der Motor des Sunny war allerdings ein Säufer. VMax-Orgien auf der Autobahn  wurden mit über 30 Litern auf 100 km bestraft.

 In Japan und UK hieß der Wagen Pulsar GTI-R._


----------



## Mosed (4. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war beim letzten BMW Wasserstoffprototyp der Tank nach 6 Tagen Standzeit leer. Da der Überdruck halt langsam aber sicher abgelasen wird.


 
Ich meine es waren nachher schon ein paar Wochen möglich, aber ich finde grade nichts dazu.

Im gasförmigen Zustand lässt dich Wasserstoff aber auch gut speichern. Bei den 700 bar Tanks ist mir noch nichts zu Ohren gekommen, dass der Tank irgendwann bei Nichtnutzung leer ist. Hier hat man ja auch nicht das Problem mit dem Wechsel des Aggregatzustands durch Erwärmung.

Könnte man den Kältetank des BMW überall an einem Parkplatz mit Strom versorgen, würde der Tank sich auch nicht leeren. Aber ob das praktikabel ist?


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist das so ein Wagen?


 
Ja genau so einer... nur die hässliche Motorhaube muss runter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ja genau so einer... nur die hässliche Motorhaube muss runter.


 
Lustig, war auch mein erster Gedanke  .

Wie würdest du selbst die Fahrleistungen bewerten?


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mhm gerade einen Nissan Sunny GTI-R angeboten bekommen. BJ 94, 120.000 Kilometer runter, Klima, Sitzheizung... 220PS und Allrad wären schon irgendwie geil. Bin echt am überlegen


 
ICh würde ein GT-R mit RB26 Motor eindeutig vorziehen  Mir gefällt er nicht so kommt mir irgendwie wie ne schlechte fälschung des Lancia Delta Integrale vor mit ner hässlichen Morothaube wie ihr das richtig gesehen habt. 


Und noch an alle ein Danke wegen der Wankelmotor-Erklärung  denn in den Mazda Foren wird er unglaublich gehypte und in den Anti Wankelmotor Threads geht es in die anere Richtung


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2012)

220PS bei 1200 Kilo, denke das ist schon ganz ok für das alter. Immerhin liegt er noch knapp über Golf 5 GTi Niveau, natürlich gibt es Autos die mehr zu bieten haben. Mir gefällt die relativ dezente Optik mal abgesehen vom hässlichen Heckspoiler und Motorhaube...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> ICh würde ein GT-R mit RB26 Motor eindeutig vorziehen  Mir gefällt er nicht so kommt mir irgendwie wie ne schlechte fälschung des Lancia Delta Integrale vor mit ner hässlichen Morothaube wie ihr das richtig gesehen habt.
> 
> 
> Und noch an alle ein Danke wegen der Wankelmotor-Erklärung  denn in den Mazda Foren wird er unglaublich gehypte und in den Anti Wankelmotor Threads geht es in die anere Richtung


 
Der Wankelmotor hat halt seine Nachteile, wer aber keine Angst vor ein paar Motorwechseln hat soll nur zuschlagen 



1821984 schrieb:


> Naja ob die heutigen Biturbo Diesel und das ganze Downsizing mit Kompressor und Turbo später nicht auch Wartungintensiv ist stell ich mal dahin. Auch bleibt für mich offen, ob nicht bei 100.000 km so ein Motor nicht ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden ist, wenn die Turbos mal ausgefallen sind. Oder ob dann wegen den Kosten einfach gleich nen AT-Motor kommt.
> 
> So schön diese ganzen neuen HKM von Audi usw. sind. Bischen skeptisch bin ich da auch von der Langzeithaltbarkeit.
> 
> ...


 

Aufgeladene Motoren werden logischerweise mehr belastet. Und indes sinkt auch die Lebensdauer. 

Das mit den Elektroantrieben mag noch eine Weile Dauern. Die heutigen Hybridfahrzeuge sind sowieso ein Witz und sind nur für ein "Saubermann-Image" da. Ausserdem muss der Strom ja auch noch irgendwo herkommen. Und das geht nunmal nicht ohne AKWs im Moment. Und wenn jeder sein Auto laden muss sowieso nicht mehr...


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> ICh würde ein GT-R mit RB26 Motor eindeutig vorziehen  Mir gefällt er nicht so kommt mir irgendwie wie ne schlechte fälschung des Lancia Delta Integrale vor mit ner hässlichen Morothaube wie ihr das richtig gesehen habt.


 
Bezahlst du auch die unglaublich hohen Steuern für mich die ein 2.6L Motor ohne Euronorm so mit sich bringt? Eine schlechte Fälschung vom Integrale? Seit wann hat eine Fälschung bessere Werte als das "original"? Aber stimmt die Motorhaube und der Heckspoiler sind ziemlich hässlich, den Heckspoiler habe ich bei mir auch drauf. Hätte ihn gerne abgebaut aber der Vorbesitzer hat Löcher gebohrt also viel das abnehmen flach. Der Sunny GTi-R ist nochmal ein anderes Level als der Integrale wenn man sich die reinen Beschleunigungsdaten anschaut: 

Lancia Delta HF Integrale vs Nissan Sunny GTI-R : The Duel 1629666

Hätte ich den Platz würde ich mir den Hobel sofort in die Halle stellen... aber so muss ich erstmal ne Nacht drüber pennen. 

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu den Mazda Foren die du ansprichst, dort wird auch behautet der K8 (129PS bzw 133PS 1.8L V6) sei ein guter Motor. Dabei ist das Teil der letzte Mist, meine Freundin fährt das Ding selber. Er säuft wie ein Loch, ist Durchzugsschwach und sehr anfällig. Trotzdem schwören die Mazda Leute drauf das er die Offenbarung schlecht hin sei. Darf man also nicht so ernst nehmen... 2009 war das Deutschlandweite Nissan 100NX feat Mazda MX3 Treffen. Meine Freundin und ich waren mit meinem NX da, später gab es 1/4 Rennen auf der Start und Landebahn des Flugplatzes und da hat selbst der KL-ZE (190PS, 2.5L, V6) gegen meinen popligen 2L Motor (2.0L 143PS) verloren. Am Ende kamen dann die Ausreden wie kalte Kupplung, schlechte Temperatur usw. xD


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2012)

Als Spaßhobel find ich die kleinen Dinger drei mal genialer als "ausgewachsene" Ralleywagen .

Weil es ja am Anfang des Threads(vor gefühlten Jahrzehnte) so gefordert wurde hier mal ein(seeehr schlechtes) Bild von meinem "Panzer":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Januar 2012)

Ein Cabrio. Schick, schick. 
Das Verdeck sieht gut aus. Gibt es denn auch Bilder bei Tageslicht?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2012)

Hat gerade ein Kollege abgeholt und da kam mir die Idee nochmal kurz auf den Auslöser vom Handy zu drücken. 
Mein Knie ist im Eimer also hab ich Auto gegen Taxileistung getauscht.

Noch gibt es die Bilder nicht. Tageslicht ist zur Zeit ziemlich schwer zu bekommen und irgendwie war ich den ganzen Sommer mit Fahren statt Fotografieren beschäftigt.
So lange hier mal ein Double:
suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=148377560
Allerdings hat meiner weniger Kilometer und(zum Glück) kein Wurzelholz.


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Januar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das mit den Elektroantrieben mag noch eine Weile Dauern. Die heutigen Hybridfahrzeuge sind sowieso ein Witz und sind nur für ein "Saubermann-Image" da. Ausserdem muss der Strom ja auch noch irgendwo herkommen. Und das geht nunmal nicht ohne AKWs im Moment. Und wenn jeder sein Auto laden muss sowieso nicht mehr...


 
Naja aber was die Akku Produktion an Energie braucht und die uwelt verschmutzt und nach 5-10 JAhre die entsorgung... Also da fragt sich was im Moment noch effizienter ist...


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2012)

Ja jede Technologie fängt klein an. Und würde unsere Politik endlich mal dafür sorgen, dass für sowas auch ein ausreichend großes Versorgungsnetz vorhanden ist, könnte man das ganze sicher entwas beschleunigen. Denn solangsam ist es auch bei den Kunden angekommen, dass es nicht das schlechteste ist.

Aber solange wir so Sorgen wie irgendwelche Kredite für Politiker haben und ob wir nicht noch irgendwelche anderen Länder retten müssen und überhaupt immer den Heiligen spielen, da kann man sich um die wirklich wichtigen innerpolitischen Sachen nicht kümmern. Denn grad die Automobilkonzerne haben soviel Einfluss in der Politik, da tut man einen teufel dran um die Konzerne mit irgenwelchen Auflagen zu maltretieren. Nicht das die ihre gesammte Produktion ins Ausland verlegen. 

Wäre schade um die geschönte Arbeitslosenquote.

Und wir machen uns hier gedanken über die Entsorgung von den Akkus oder die Herstellungskosten solcher Autos, während unser Oberhaupt die kaputten Atommüllbehälter aus dem Ausland bei mir oder bei dir unterm Haus vergraben und so tun als wenn alles in Butter ist.

Aber wehe ich habe in meinem 3 Jahre alten Auto keine Umweltplakette kleben. Dann wirst behandelt wie nen Verbrecher, während unsere Staatsmacht teilweise in alten LT`s rum fährt den man schon aus 3 Km anhand der Rußwolke sieht. Ganz großes Kino


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ja jede Technologie fängt klein an. Und würde unsere Politik endlich mal dafür sorgen, dass für sowas auch ein ausreichend großes Versorgungsnetz vorhanden ist, könnte man das ganze sicher entwas beschleunigen. Denn solangsam ist es auch bei den Kunden angekommen, dass es nicht das schlechteste ist.
> 
> Aber solange wir so Sorgen wie irgendwelche Kredite für Politiker haben und ob wir nicht noch irgendwelche anderen Länder retten müssen und überhaupt immer den Heiligen spielen, da kann man sich um die wirklich wichtigen innerpolitischen Sachen nicht kümmern. Denn grad die Automobilkonzerne haben soviel Einfluss in der Politik, da tut man einen teufel dran um die Konzerne mit irgenwelchen Auflagen zu maltretieren. Nicht das die ihre gesammte Produktion ins Ausland verlegen.
> 
> ...


 
Es ist ein wenig OT aber mit nem sparsamen golf Bluemotion belastest du die umwelt viel weniger als mit nem hybrid oder elektro wagen alleine durch die akku produktion und entsorgung. spätesten nach dem ersten akku wechsel nach ca 5 jahren hast du die schlechtere ökobilanz. das muss einem ein wenig zu denken geben, auch wenn die industrie den elektroantrieb hypt. Das ne Skyline, um dem oberen Thema treu zu bleiben, ist natürlich schon schädlicher aber aktuelle autos die unter 10l fahren nict oder nicht gross und sparende modelle sicher einiges weniger.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Januar 2012)

Akku hin oder her, irgendwie muss es weiter gehen, wenn das Erdöl alle ist. Und was bleibt dann noch übrig, als Elektroantrieb mit einem Reaktor im Kofferraum?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2012)

Alkohol brennt prima. Dafür wurde der Ottomotor ursprünglich sowieso entwickelt.
Natürlich muss man auch da sehen wie er produziert wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alkohol brennt prima. Dafür wurde der Ottomotor ursprünglich sowieso entwickelt.
> Natürlich muss man auch da sehen wie er produziert wird.


 
Sehe ich genauso.
Der beste Weg ist 2x (CO2 + (2 x H2)) = 2 x CH4O + O2.
Wenn dann noch der Wasserstoff mit solarer Energie gewonnen wird, ist das Energieproblem gelöst und als nettes Nebenprodukt bleibt uns der E-Antrieb erspart.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (5. Januar 2012)

Um die fachliche Konversation mit einem Bild aufzuwerten hier mal mein derzeitiges Rennfahrzeug im Einsatz:

Piaggio ZIP SP 

70ccm ~ 18PS (Hinterradleistung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2012)

Mein bestelltes Zeug ist immer noch nicht da... liegt schon seit Montag beim Zoll und die sind so lahm und haben es bis heute nicht geschafft das Zeug bei zu karren.... man man man.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Januar 2012)

Naja, es gibt doch schon sowas wie eine Alkoholverbrennnung oder täusche ich mich. In anderen Ländern soll E85 ja sehr verbreitet sein und so schlecht finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2012)

Da wird Ethanol gefahren. Was IT da "vorrechnet" ist Methanol. Das geht im Ottomotor auch, hat aber noch ein paar interessante Eigenschaften(eine davon ist dass die Flamme nicht/kaum sichtbar und nicht mit Wasser zu löschen ist).


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt doch schon sowas wie eine Alkoholverbrennnung oder täusche ich mich. In anderen Ländern soll E85 ja sehr verbreitet sein und so schlecht finde ich das nicht.


 
E85 ist in meinen Augen auch eine gute Übergangslösung.
Das ist auch das einzige was mich an meinem neuen Wagen ärgert. Einerseits gibts für den normalen A4 eine Motorisierung die für E85 freigegeben ist. Andererseits gibts meinen neuen Motor auch in anderen Ländern wo er mit E20 - E85 gefahren wird. Bei uns in Deutschland ist er aber nur für E10 freigegeben.
Man könnte richtig Geld sparen wenn man ihn auch hier offiziell mit E85 betanken dürfte.


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2012)

E85 ist schon eine gute Sache, werde meinen Motor auch auf E85 abstimmen lassen sobald es etwas mehr Leistung sein darf. Mein Vater tankt in seinen Ami schon seit jahren E85...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Januar 2012)

Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann sind das alles Alternativen, die aus Pflanzen hergestellt werden? Stimmt es?


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann sind das alles Alternativen, die aus Pflanzen hergestellt werden? Stimmt es?


 
Jein. Methanol wird chemisch aus Wasserstoff und Kohlendioxid hergestellt. Bzw. das ist eine der Option für eine saubere Zukunft, welche eben voraussetzt das unmengen von solarer Energie elektrisch umgesetzt werden, und zur Elektrolyse von Wasserstoff eingesetzt werden.
Ethanol wird aus Pflanzen hergestellt. Darf man aber nicht falsch verstehen, das bedeutet bei "Biokraftstoffen" der 2. Generation, dass zum Einen aus Energiepflanzen welche nicht für den Verzehr gedacht/ geeignet sind und zum Anderen aus Pflanzenabfällen (Stengel, Blätter, ... ) Ethanol gewonnen wird.

Ich persönlich habe eher ein Problem damit das es tatsächlich Menschen gibt die ein Nervengift wie Ethanol trinken. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Januar 2012)

Also Beides keine Option für die Zukunft. Das erste ist nicht vorhanden und das zweite würde nur gehen, wenn man sich nur noch so wie in der Mahlzeit-Szene des Film "Cube Zero" ernähren will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

In der aktuellen AB ist ein Allradvergleich, mit folgenden Kandidaten:

- Audi S5 Coupe (AWD)
- Audi UrQuattro (AWD)
- Dacia Duster (FWD)
- Dacia DUster (AWD)
- MB GLK (FWD)
- MB GLK (AWD)
- Chevrolet Camaro (RWD)
- Lamborghini Aventador (AWD)
- Audi Q3 (AWD)
- MB Zetros (AWD 6x6)
- VW Käfer (RWD, der Alte)
- Polaris RMK 900 (Raupenketten)
- Pferdeschlitten (8xHufe)

Hier die Gesamtwertung:

Platz 1 Audi S5 Coupé
Platz 2 Polaris RMK 900
Platz 3 MB GLK 4Matic
Platz 4 Audi UrQuattro
Platz 5 Audi Q3
Platz 6 Lamborghini Aventador
Platz 7 Dacia Duster 4x4
Platz 8 MB Zetros 6x6
Platz 9 VW Käfer
Platz 10 Dacia Duster 2x4
Platz 11 MB GLK
Platz 12 Chevrolet Camaro
Platz 13 Pferdeschlitten


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Also Beides keine Option für die Zukunft. Das erste ist nicht vorhanden und das zweite würde nur gehen, wenn man sich nur noch so wie in der Mahlzeit-Szene des Film "Cube Zero" ernähren will.


 
Sorry beides falsch. 

Ersteres geht, da die Technik vorhanden ist, der Knackpunkt liegt eher darin das die Produktion an relativ krisengeschüttelten Orten stattfinden müsste, so wie heute bei der Erdöl Förderung.

Zweites geht, da es nicht in Konkurenz zur Lebensmittelproduktion steht, im Gegensatz zu Biokraftstoffen der 1. Generation. Denn die lecker Pflänzchen um die es geht sind z.B. ungeniessbare mehrzellige Algen welche in künstlichen Anlagen gezüchtet werden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Januar 2012)

Warum werden im Allradvergleich Autos ohne Allrad verglichen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt die AB hat getestet. Deshalb sind auch Fronttriebler, 3 Achser, Kettenfahrzeuge und ein Pferdegespann dabei  .


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt find ich sowas als Vergleichswert sogar sehr amüsant. "Schneetest" wäre natürlich die richtige Beschreibung.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2012)

Was ist das für ein komischer Verlgeich?

Da fehlen einige AWD- Hersteller BMW&Subarau zB.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Ähem AutoBild...
Die AMS testet sowas seriöser. Da landen dann auch BMWs im oberen und Subarus im unteren Drittel der Testkandidaten.


----------



## Zoon (5. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein komischer Verlgeich?
> 
> Da fehlen einige AWD- Hersteller BMW&Subarau zB.



Ich darf bittten. Die Zeitung ist äußeres Organ bzw. das Politbüro des Konzerns aus WOB. Da darf dann auch mal ein alter Käfer im Allradvergleich ran  Und es gitl "die Partei hat immer recht" soll heißen wenn ein Fahrzeug ganz klar Überlegen ist in was auch immer wird solange nach Negativpunkten gesucht (Aschenbecher zu niedrig, Fußbodenbeläge 3 cm zu hoch) damit Trotzdem nur arische Premiumfahrzeuge auf den ersten 3 Rängen bleiben.

Man brauch die Tests da nur zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Ich kann zwar verstehen das man Kritik an der AB äussert (wer tut das nicht). 
Aber die Unterstellung das die AB irgendwelche Affinitäten nach Wolfsburg hätte ist absurd. Da sich 99% der Testergebnisse in anderen deutschen und internationalen Fachzeitschriften so bestätigen. 

Der einzige tatsächliche markenbezogene Skandal in der AB stand im Zusammenhang mit Mercedes Benz, ich sag nur: "Das Brett"  .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4fQCwDiO3hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2012)

VW ist einfach teurer als die Konkurten, siehe UP!.
Ich finde den Namen alleine schon fürchterlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Der Up wurde in der aktuellen AB und in der AZ getestet und gewinnt jeweils uneinholbar.
Insofern ist es richtig das er teurer aber dafür überproportional besser ist, was im Endergebnis eben den Sieg bringt.

Mein Auto wäre es wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Aber in dieser Spielzeugklasse liegt er nunmal vorne. Unabhängig davon ob es einem gefällt oder nicht. 

Es gibt aber auch Volkswagen die in der Regel verlieren, wie z.B. der Phaeton.

Was den Namen angeht, der ist heute passender als zu Gründungstagen. Denn für einen "Kraft durch Freude-Wagen" (ursprüngliche Bezeichnung des VW Käfer) musste man deutlich mehr arbeiten als für einen Up, Polo oder Golf.


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein komischer Verlgeich?
> 
> Da fehlen einige AWD- Hersteller BMW&Subarau zB.


 

Natürlich fehlen die, wie hätte man sonst seinen Liebling den Audi auf Platz 1 bekommen? Die Autobild ist doch dafür bekannt das sie total pro Audi ist...


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Natürlich fehlen die, wie hätte man sonst seinen Liebling den Audi auf Platz 1 bekommen? Die Autobild ist doch dafür bekannt das sie total pro Audi ist...


 
Das hätte nichts geändert, da die AMS das im letzten Jahr schon gestet hat. Da lag der A4 (S4) auf dem ersten und der Subaru auf dem vorletzten Platz.


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2012)

Ich halte von der AMS genau so wenig wie von der Bild... wer jemals ein Audi Allradler und einen Subraru oder Evo Allradler gefahren ist, kann über den Testbericht von AMS nur laut lachen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich wie AB bewertet?

Der Wagen ist für diese Klasse imho zu teuer und hat 2 Türen zu wenig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Du weißt schon das die Messwerte mitveröffentlicht werden?
Da kannst du selber testen soviel du willst, alleine die persönlichen Möglichkeiten/ Fähigkeiten machen den Vergleich unmöglich. Von der Testumgebung und dem Equipment mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe zu wenig Geld mir sowas zu kaufen bzw sinnvollere Verwendung als irgendwelche unsinnige Zeitschtiften zu kaufen.


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2012)

AMS und AB haben nicht ohne Grund einen dermassen schlechten Ruf das sie kaum ein Mensch kaufen mag, der sich wirklich für das Thema intereressiert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe zu wenig Geld mir sowas zu kaufen bzw sinnvollere Verwendung als irgendwelche unsinnige Zeitschtiften zu kaufen.


 
Wenn ich meine 3 Lieblingszeitschriften mir als Abo nicht mehr leisten könnte, dann wäre das Thema Auto für mich schon lange erledigt  . Denn in Relation zu allen anderen Autokosten ist das wirklich Pillepalle.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry beides falsch.


 
Wohl kaum.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ersteres geht, da die Technik vorhanden ist, der Knackpunkt liegt eher darin das die Produktion an relativ krisengeschüttelten Orten stattfinden müsste, so wie heute bei der Erdöl Förderung.


 
Nach stundenlanger Info-Suche und Rechnerei ergibt sich letzendlich für diese Option folgendes: Theoretisch ist alles nötige vorhanden, also Fläche und Technik, aber die Zeit für die praktische Umsetzung bis solch eine Anlage voll funktionsfähig ist reicht bei weitem nicht mehr aus. Allein für die Aufstellung solcher Anlage ohne, dass diese funktioniert und Netze vorhanden sind, würde man rund 30 Jahre brauchen und das ist sehr günstig gerechnet und nur um den Energiebedarf, der als Kraftstoff fürs Verkehrswesen in Deutschland benötigt wird, zu decken. Außerdem basieren diese Rechnungen auf Angaben des Jahres 2008.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zweites geht, da es nicht in Konkurenz zur Lebensmittelproduktion steht, im Gegensatz zu Biokraftstoffen der 1. Generation. Denn die lecker Pflänzchen um die es geht sind z.B. ungeniessbare mehrzellige Algen welche in künstlichen Anlagen gezüchtet werden.


 
Das zu berechnen ist noch wesentlich schwerer, was ich auch nicht tun werde, aber hier dürfte das selbe gelten.

Also nach wie vor ist beides keine Option für die Zukunft. Es ist einfach zu spät.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Eben nicht.
Es muss sukzessive umgestellt werden. Der Glaube das bs zum 30. des einen Monats Benzin getankt wird und am 1. des Folgemonats alles umgestellt ist, ist utopisch.

Insofern sollte die Politik mal weniger auf Lobbykurs, sondern mehr pro Bürger + pro Umwelt agieren, dann paßt das schon.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Januar 2012)

Selbst wenn man heute konsequent damit anfangen würde, reicht die Zeit einfach nicht mehr aus, um alles zu schaffen, bis Erdöl alle ist. Und sukzessive bedeutet in diesem Fall - nicht konsequent, was noch länger dauert. Aber die Zukunft wird zeigen ob wir in drei Jahzehten fröhlich alle neben einander in Frieden ohne Energieprobleme leben oder die Welt wie im Spiel "Fallout 3" aussehen wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon das das Erdöl wohl noch für deutlich mehr als 30 Jahre reicht, verlängert sich durch eine proportionale Verschiebung der unterschiedlichen Brennstoffe die Zeit bis zum Aufbrauchen von Konventionellen.

Ich sehe als Hemmnisse nur die unterschiedlichen Interessen der beteiligten Personen/ Unternehmen. Technologisch sind alle Optionen offen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Januar 2012)

Vor 15 Jahren hieß es, dass Erdöl noch ca. 50 Jahre reichen wird, da fuhren alle Chinesen aber noch Fahrrad. Den täglich steigenden Bedarf an Rohöl wird wohl proportionale Verschiebung auch nicht ausgleichen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2012)

Das sehe ich anders. Vor 50 Jahren waren bei weitem nicht soviele Vorkommen wie heute endtdeckt und wie den Meisten wohl nicht entgangen ist, ist das Thema alternative Energieträger weltweit ein Thema. In vielen Ländern ist die Umsetzung schon deutlich weiter als bei uns (z.B. Schweden, USA, Brasilien und viele weitere mehr).

Insofern sehe ich relativ entspannt in die Zukunft. Denn solange ein Bedarf an Mobilität und Energie vorhanden ist, wird sich jemand finden der einem diese für Geld verkaufen will.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Januar 2012)

> Vor 15 Jahren hieß es, dass Erdöl noch ca. 50 Jahre reichen wird, da fuhren alle Chinesen aber noch Fahrrad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wir werden warscheinlich eine düstere zukunf erleben den ohne erdöl geht heute fast nichts mehr


----------



## Burn_out (5. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube ja da ein wenig an die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien. Es wird bestimmt schon was geben, was Erdöl ersetzen kann, es wir nur zurückgehalten, damit die Bürger noch schön viel Geld für das immer teurer werdende Öl raushauen.

Schade das ich das nicht so aktiv verfolge, aber da gabs teilweise wirklich heiße Sachen wo man sich fragt, warum die nicht schon lange auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## 1821984 (5. Januar 2012)

So da wir ja leider hier im Norden und wo anders ja wohl auch Sturm haben (hatten), darf ich meiner Versicherung morgen leider einen Schaden melden.

Die Äste waren fürs Blech denn doch zu stark. Morgen muss ich erstma schauen, was genau da los ist. Bis jetzt steht ne sehr große Beule im Kotflügel vorne und dann ne kleinere im Dach. Aber bei Dunkelheit sieht man immer so schlecht.

11 Jahre hatte das Auto nicht eine Delle und nun sowas.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> So da wir ja leider hier im Norden und wo anders ja wohl auch Sturm haben (hatten), darf ich meiner Versicherung morgen leider einen Schaden melden.
> 
> Die Äste waren fürs Blech denn doch zu stark. Morgen muss ich erstma schauen, was genau da los ist. Bis jetzt steht ne sehr große Beule im Kotflügel vorne und dann ne kleinere im Dach. Aber bei Dunkelheit sieht man immer so schlecht.
> 
> 11 Jahre hatte das Auto nicht eine Delle und nun sowas.


 tja, so spielt das leben, für das bezahlt man ne versicherung  Und besser an nem alten auto als an nem neuen.
Hätte ich die beule in meiner tür in nem neuen auto gemacht, hätte dies deutlich mehr weh getan, als an meinem kleinen 106er. Da kann man die groben beulen auch noch schnell selbst ausbeulen, und die feinarbeit macht der bekannte Werkstattchef für nen hunni


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern ist die Umsetzung schon deutlich weiter als bei uns (z.B. Schweden, USA, Brasilien und viele weitere mehr).


 
Aha und darum verbraucht USA jährlich so viel Erdöl wie China, Russland, Japan und Indien zusammen. Egal was die tun, die tun nicht genug.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja da ein wenig an die ganzen  Verschwörungstheorien. Es wird bestimmt schon was geben, was Erdöl  ersetzen kann, es wir nur zurückgehalten, damit die Bürger noch schön  viel Geld für das immer teurer werdende Öl raushauen.



Hoffentlich. Sonst sehe ich das wie ASD_588:



ASD_588 schrieb:


> wir werden warscheinlich eine düstere zukunf  erleben den ohne erdöl geht heute fast nichts mehr





1821984 schrieb:


> So da wir ja leider hier im Norden und wo anders  ja wohl auch Sturm haben (hatten), darf ich meiner Versicherung morgen  leider einen Schaden melden.


 
Hast du etwa bei einem 11 Jahre alten Auto Kasko-Versicherung?


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2012)

hallo ich bin da bischen pingeliger glaube ich. Nur weil er alt ist, ist er nicht schlecht. Tip top gepflegt und alles ist in Butter. Irgendwie ärgert mich das mehr als wäre das in unserem Kombi passiert. 

Mit dem Auto hab ich viel erlebt und habe ein dementsprechendes Verhältniss dazu. Ich musste in ja fast erziehen und nun son s...ß!

@Spiritus: ja sicher. Der Betrag ist so niedrig und die Teile sind so teuer bei VW/Audi. Warum nicht? Geht schon mit den ganzen Wildtieren los hier. Leb aufn Lande. Außerdem ist das Auto noch weit davon entfernt, dass man es für 1000€ kaufen könnte.


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2012)

Eben wieso auch nicht, mein 20 Jahre alter Nissan ist sogar Vollkasko versichert und mein Alltagsauto welches aktuell 16 Jahre alt ist, immerhin auch Teilkasko. Alleine wegen der TK bei Scheiben würde ich egal wie alt der Karren ist immer Teilkasko nehmen.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2012)

es ist zwar nur ein Auto aber entweder ist er in top Zustand wenn möglich ohne irgendwelche Dellen oder aber es kracht dermaßen, dass man ihn fast nicht mehr retten kann. Aber so paar einfache Dellen sind immer ärgerlich. Kotflügel geht ja, den kann man einfach tauschen aber im Dach ist das was anderes.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Januar 2012)

Darf ich mich mal in die Runde werfen?

Ich hab mal kurz ne Frage. Es gibt im Rallysport ein System, welches absichtlich Fehlzündungen erzeugt, wenn man kein Gas gibt, um den Ladedruck des Turbos hochzuhalten, damit man bei kurzen Gasstößen auch was vom Turbo hat. Wie nannte man dieses System nochmal?

mfg Marcel


----------



## ich558 (6. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ja da ein wenig an die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien. Es wird bestimmt schon was geben, was Erdöl ersetzen kann, es wir nur zurückgehalten, damit die Bürger noch schön viel Geld für das immer teurer werdende Öl raushauen.
> 
> Schade das ich das nicht so aktiv verfolge, aber da gabs teilweise wirklich heiße Sachen wo man sich fragt, warum die nicht schon lange auf dem Markt sind.



Der Meinung bin ich auch in gewisser Weise. Es könnte auch gut sein dass es noch vielmehr Ölvorkommen gibt aber diese zurückgehalten werden um die Entwicklung neue Antriebsfirmen weiter voranzutreiben.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In der aktuellen AB ist ein Allradvergleich, mit folgenden Kandidaten:
> 
> - Audi S5 Coupe (AWD)
> - Audi UrQuattro (AWD)
> ...


 
Die Fahrzeuge sind schon seht gut zu vegelichen  aber trotzdem hast du wohl nicht eine all zu schlechte wahl getroffen  Mal ne Frage wie gefällt dir eig der grosse Bruder der A7/s7 usw? ich finde ihn irgenwie nen stück schöner als der 5er wobei es ihn ja nur mit blechdach gibt was wohl bei dir nicht durch gehen würde


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wie gefällt dir eig der grosse Bruder der A7/s7 usw? ich finde ihn irgenwie nen stück schöner als der 5er wobei es ihn ja nur mit blechdach gibt was wohl bei dir nicht durch gehen würde


 
Es gibt keine Cabrioversion. Das ist schade.
Aber grundsätzlich haben die "7er" Modelle in meinen Augen die schönste Interpretation des Hexagon-Plakettengrills. Spaßeshalber habe ich mir mal den A7 zusammengeklickert mit dem 3 Liter Kompressor. Damit wäre ich nur etwa 3.000,- Euro über dem S5 Cabrio. Aber für meinen Geschmack darf so ein großes Auto ruhig ein wenig mehr Motorleistung haben. Der S7 ist noch nicht konfigurierbar, insofern kann ich keine Aussagen über den Preis treffen. Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass der V8T für mich derzeit der interessanteste Motor überhaupt ist. Sprich ich würde ihn im S6/S7/S8 und zur Not auch im Bentley Continental GT(C) fahren, auch wenn er dort 13 PS weniger als im S8 hat  . Schade beim Bentley und S8 ist nur, dass sie ihn mit einer konventionellen 8-Gang-Wandlerautomatik kombinieren. Das ist nicht ganz mein Ding.

Aber egal. Der Zug ist ohenhin abgefahren, in etwa 5 bis 6 Wochen geht mein Auto in die Produktion und in etwa 10 Wochen hole ich es im Werk ab.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Darf ich mich mal in die Runde werfen?
> 
> Ich hab mal kurz ne Frage. Es gibt im Rallysport ein System, welches absichtlich Fehlzündungen erzeugt, wenn man kein Gas gibt, um den Ladedruck des Turbos hochzuhalten, damit man bei kurzen Gasstößen auch was vom Turbo hat. Wie nannte man dieses System nochmal?
> 
> mfg Marcel


 
ALS bzw Anti Lag System nennt man das. Btw sind das keine Fehlzündungen im eigentliche sinne, es wird Benzin vor den Lader eingesprizt damits zu ner verpuffung kommt die den Lader weiter antreibt, daher das knallen und die Flamme ausm Auspuff.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Januar 2012)

Genau das meinte ich, danke! 

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Januar 2012)

Kein problem. Ich hoff nur du hast nich vor dir sowas zu holen


----------



## ich558 (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine Cabrioversion. Das ist schade.
> Aber grundsätzlich haben die "7er" Modelle in meinen Augen die schönste Interpretation des Hexagon-Plakettengrills. Spaßeshalber habe ich mir mal den A7 zusammengeklickert mit dem 3 Liter Kompressor. Damit wäre ich nur etwa 3.000,- Euro über dem S5 Cabrio. Aber für meinen Geschmack darf so ein großes Auto ruhig ein wenig mehr Motorleistung haben. Der S7 ist noch nicht konfigurierbar, insofern kann ich keine Aussagen über den Preis treffen. Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass der V8T für mich derzeit der interessanteste Motor überhaupt ist. Sprich ich würde ihn im S6/S7/S8 und zur Not auch im Bentley Continental GT(C) fahren, auch wenn er dort 13 PS weniger als im S8 hat  . Schade beim Bentley und S8 ist nur, dass sie ihn mit einer konventionellen 8-Gang-Wandlerautomatik kombinieren. Das ist nicht ganz mein Ding.
> 
> Aber egal. Der Zug ist ohenhin abgefahren, in etwa 5 bis 6 Wochen geht mein Auto in die Produktion und in etwa 10 Wochen hole ich es im Werk ab.



Dieses Abholen ab Werk kostete N
nochmals ein paar 100€ oder?  Bei BMW sind es ca 500€ mit Werksführung die man zwar nicht machen muss aber trotzdem bezahlen


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

Die Werksabholung (Neckarsulm) kostet in meinem Fall 539,94 Euro.
Aber das ist für mich alternativlos, da es nur 3 Optionen gibt:

1. Abholung beim Händler
2. Abholung in Ingolstadt
3. Abholung in Neckarsulm

Ersteres ist die teuerste und langweiligste Variante. Da kommt Gebrauchtwagenfeeling auf.
Zweitere erscheint mir in meinem Fall unsinnisg, da Ingolstadt weiter von mir weg ist als Neckarsulm, der Wagen ohnehin nicht in Ingolstadt gebaut wird und ich meinen TT dort schon abgeholt habe.
Letztere ist für mich meine erste Wahl, da das A5/S5 Cabrio dort gebaut wird, ich noch nie da war und die Anfahrt relativ kurz ist.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2012)

In der Summe ist das zwar eher ein kleiner Anteil, aber wie die Hersteller auf die Idee kommen dass man für das Abholen auch noch Blechen soll(und ja egal in welcher Form man es vornimmt) ist mir unbegreiflich.
Am verrücktesten fand ich mal ein Angebot dass der örtliche BMW-Händler uns ungefragt gemacht hat: Der Wagen stand schon bei denen, wurde auch schon von ein paar Leuten Probegefahren, aber sie wollten den vollen Listenpreis+den Transport zum Händler bezahlt haben. 
Bei so einem genialen Inititivangebot schmeißt man das Vorgängermodell mit 40tkm natürlich sofort weg .


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

Das die meisten Hersteller Geld für die Überführung oder Werksabholung nehmen finde ich auch mehr als grenzwertig.
Ich glaube bei keinem anderen Produkt würde sich jemand sowas trauen. Wenigstens ist die EU mittlerweile auf den Trichter gekommen. Also wird das wohl in ein paar Jahrzehnten besser sein.


----------



## ich558 (6. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In der Summe ist das zwar eher ein kleiner Anteil, aber wie die Hersteller auf die Idee kommen dass man für das Abholen auch noch Blechen soll(und ja egal in welcher Form man es vornimmt) ist mir unbegreiflich.
> Am verrücktesten fand ich mal ein Angebot dass der örtliche BMW-Händler uns ungefragt gemacht hat: Der Wagen stand schon bei denen, wurde auch schon von ein paar Leuten Probegefahren, aber sie wollten den vollen Listenpreis+den Transport zum Händler bezahlt haben.
> Bei so einem genialen Inititivangebot schmeißt man das Vorgängermodell mit 40tkm natürlich sofort weg .



Genau das denke ich auch  Aber dies ist immerhin eine weitere sichere Einnahmequelle für die Hersteller da man sich wegen den 500€ kein anderes Auto kaufen wird.


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Das die meisten Hersteller Geld für die Überführung oder Werksabholung nehmen finde ich auch mehr als grenzwertig.
> Ich glaube bei keinem anderen Produkt würde sich jemand sowas trauen.



Also bei Porsche bekommt man glaube ich noch ein GRATIS Essen dazu, wenn man den Wagen dort abholt  dass ist doch ein Angebot  das Essen ist wahrscheinlich mittelmäßig und dass Porschewerk intressiert wahrscheinlich nicht, weil man da wahrscheinlich nur alles oberflächlich betrachten darf -.-


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2012)

Das sind Tage wo ich hasse kein deutsches Auto zu fahren... seit 5 Tagen warte ich auf den Brief vom Zoll von meinen bestellten Teilen. Manchmal würde ich auch gerne zu ATU gehen können und das Zeug kaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Also bei Porsche bekommt man glaube ich noch ein GRATIS Essen dazu, wenn man den Wagen dort abholt  dass ist doch ein Angebot  das Essen ist wahrscheinlich mittelmäßig und dass Porschewerk intressiert wahrscheinlich nicht, weil man da wahrscheinlich nur alles oberflächlich betrachten darf -.-


 
Bei Audi dürfen sich 5 Personen durchfuttern und das Essen ist Hammer!
Bei einer Werksabholung 2001 fuhr ein Vorserienfahrzeug durch die Produktionshalle, da bekamen wir den netten Tipp bitte weg zuschauen  .


----------



## Burn_out (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Aber egal. Der Zug ist ohenhin abgefahren, in etwa 5 bis 6 Wochen geht mein Auto in die Produktion und in etwa 10 Wochen hole ich es im Werk ab.


 
Das ist aber relativ schnell. Ich denke du meinst den S5 oder? Wenn ich da bei anderen Modellen schaue wie RS3 oder sogar nur ein Oktavia Kombi, dann bekomme ich nur Lieferzeiten von einem halben Jahr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe den Wagen am 29.07.2011 bestellt und hole ihn am 17.03.2012 ab. Das ist über ein halbes Jahr, ob das nun besonders schnell ist weiß ich nicht.
Aber es gibt auch Glückliche die ihr Fahrzeug schon bekommen haben. Habe ich kürzlich in einem Parkhaus festellen können:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Kein problem. Ich hoff nur du hast nich vor dir sowas zu holen


 
Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich dann keine 10000 km ohne Motorschaden fahre.


----------



## Burn_out (6. Januar 2012)

Achso, habe das dann falsch verstanden. Bekommst du noch einen S5 mit dem V8 oder schon einen mit dem V6K?


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

Im Cabrio hats den V8 (Gott sei Dank) nie gegeben. Im übrigen gibt es ihn in keinem 2012er S5. Nur der RS5 muss noch mit dem alten Motor durchhalten bis zum großen Modellwechsel in ein paar Jahren.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2012)

wenn man im porschemuseum essen darf, dann würd ich nicht nein sagen, war da schon mal und das essen ist spitzenklasse, leider auch recht teuer. Aber wenns gratis wär, dann...


----------



## ich558 (6. Januar 2012)

... wird gleich ein 911 bestellt


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn man im porschemuseum essen darf, dann würd ich nicht nein sagen, war da schon mal und das essen ist spitzenklasse, leider auch recht teuer. Aber wenns gratis wär, dann...


 
Wir futtern uns auf den Pressetagen der IAA immer bei Porsche durch. Gibt unter anderem immer lecker Maultaschen  .


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Vor 15 Jahren hieß es, dass Erdöl noch ca. 50 Jahre reichen wird, da fuhren alle Chinesen aber noch Fahrrad.


Dieser Spruch meint eigentlich: "Mit der heutigen Technik und nach dem was aktuell wirtschaftlich ist kann man noch Erdöl für die nächsten 30 Jahre fördern." Die Reserven an sich halten wohl eher noch 130 Jahre und Erdgas sogar noch länger.

Edit:





Olstyle schrieb:


> *In der Summe ist das zwar eher ein kleiner  Anteil*, aber wie die Hersteller auf die Idee kommen dass man für das  Abholen auch noch Blechen soll(und ja egal in welcher Form man es  vornimmt) ist mir unbegreiflich.


Genau das ist der Punkt. Der Mensch sieht so etwas immer relativ. Deswegen wird an der Tankstelle auch 30 Minuten Wartezeit in Kauf genommen, weil der Sprit 5 Cent günstiger ist, und auf der anderen Seite solch horrende Beträge für eine Abholung bezahlt, weil es auf die 500€ bei einem Kaufpreis con 50.000€ scheinbar nicht ankommt.


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Audi dürfen sich 5 Personen durchfuttern und das Essen ist Hammer!
> Bei einer Werksabholung 2001 fuhr ein Vorserienfahrzeug durch die Produktionshalle, da bekamen wir den netten Tipp bitte weg zuschauen  .



Dass ist echt cool  welches Auto war es den  Gibts dass jetzt


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Wir futtern uns auf den Pressetagen der IAA immer bei Porsche durch. Gibt unter anderem immer lecker Maultaschen  .



Porsche ist eigentlich echt cool  wir werden von dennen immer zu speziellen Events und so  eingeladen wegen dem Zweitwagen meiner Mutter


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Januar 2012)

Wer bezahlt denn im Endeffekt solche Events?


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bezahlt denn im Endeffekt solche Events?



ich glaub wir selber  ist aber eben bisschen "exclusiv". Bsp: Man fährt in einer Staffel von 911ern zu so einer Rennstrecke (kenn den Namen gerade nicht, ich glaube aber Nürnburgring), ist dann im Porscherennlager, trifft die Fahrer vom Porscheteam, etc. Bezahlen muss man halt dass Essen und vll. Eintritt  

anderes Bsp: Man macht zusammen mit anderen 911er Besitzern einen Kochkurs bei Nelson Müller oder wie der Typ heißt. (Hat einen Stern, ist aber noch jung  )


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2012)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Man macht zusammen mit anderen 911er Besitzern einen Kochkurs bei Nelson Müller oder wie der Typ heißt. (Hat einen Stern, ist aber noch jung  )



Des is der Schwatte? Oder?


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Des is der Schwatte? Oder?



genau den mein ich


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2012)

dann kenn ich den.


----------



## Gast12307 (6. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> dann kenn ich den.



persöhnlich ?!


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2012)

Ne, natürlich nicht. Vom Fernsehen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Dass ist echt cool  welches Auto war es den  Gibts dass jetzt


 
Es war damals der A4 Avant. Den gibts aber nicht mehr, zumindestens nicht die Version von damals. Bzw. ich muss mich korrigieren, die komplette Produktionsanlage wurde abgebaut und auf LKWs nach Spanien gekarrt, dort bauen sie ihn weiter als Seat "Exeo"  .


----------



## turbosnake (6. Januar 2012)

Ist das nicht ein Test für Seat?
also wie sich ein solch großes Autos verkauft, jedenfalls besser als gebraucht.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man im porschemuseum essen darf, dann würd ich nicht nein sagen, war da schon mal und das essen ist spitzenklasse, leider auch recht teuer. Aber wenns gratis wär, dann...



Darum hab ich gerade ein 911 gt2 rs bestellt um das essen zu kosten 

@It hier in CH sah ich schon viele A5 und in allen Versionen (als a, s, rs, cabro a, cabrio s) und der A7 find ich echt schön, war ihn letztens anschauen auch wenn er nicht der Grund des Besuches beim Händler war ^^ Der Motor des S7 kenne ich nicht geh mich gerade mal nachschauen auch wenn alle aufgezählten Autos nicht im Bugdet liegen (der Bentley ist wohl auch Preislich über deinem S5)

Gruss


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Darum hab ich gerade ein 911 gt2 rs bestellt


 

Ich dachte, die sind aus!


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, die sind aus!



naja danki passender bezahlung haben die noch einen von hand für mich zusammengeschraubt


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich bei unseren H-Winterreifen (bis 210 km/h) bei 200 den Tempomat reinhaue, und dann über lange Strecken so fahre?
Sind die Reifen nur auf kurze Trips ins 210-Gebiet ausgelegt, oder ist 210 die maximale Langstreckengeschwindigkeit?


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> @It hier in CH sah ich schon viele A5 und in allen Versionen (als a, s, rs, cabro a, cabrio s) und der A7 find ich echt schön, war ihn letztens anschauen auch wenn er nicht der Grund des Besuches beim Händler war ^^ Der Motor des S7 kenne ich nicht geh mich gerade mal nachschauen auch wenn alle aufgezählten Autos nicht im Bugdet liegen (der Bentley ist wohl auch Preislich über deinem S5)


 
2012er A5 & S5 kann man schon im homöopathischen Dosen sehen, neue RS5 wohl kaum, da sie erst im Herbst in den Handel kommen. Das PreFacelift Modell gibts natürlich.


----------



## Burn_out (6. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich bei unseren H-Winterreifen (bis 210 km/h) bei 200 den Tempomat reinhaue, und dann über lange Strecken so fahre?
> Sind die Reifen nur auf kurze Trips ins 210-Gebiet ausgelegt, oder ist 210 die maximale Langstreckengeschwindigkeit?



Sollte schon drin sein. Die 210 sind denke mal die untere Toleranz wo man nicht drüber kommen sollte. Man kann ja nicht sagen bis 210 fährt der Wagen top und ab 211 fährt er auf Glatteis.

Die Audi S und RS Modelle müssen sowie getrennt betrachtet werden, denn die Audi S Modelle kommen von Audi und die RS Modelle von der Quattro GmbH.


----------



## Falk (6. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte schon drin sein. Die 210 sind denke mal die untere Toleranz wo man nicht drüber kommen sollte. Man kann ja nicht sagen bis 210 fährt der Wagen top und ab 211 fährt er auf Glatteis.



Da wird die vmax angegeben, und nicht die vmax für 5min. Von daher denke ich nicht, dass es ein Problem gibt, wenn ein Reifen bestimmungsgemäß gefahren wird.


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2012)

Hält sich einer an die Vmax Beschränkung der Winterreifen? Ich weiß nicht genau, wie schnell ich darf, aber Vmax geht ohne Probleme. Und des durchaus längere Zeit.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2012)

die vorschriften in deutschland sind eh extrem übervorsichtig, in anderen ländern kümmert sich kein mensch um diese vorschriften, und es leben dort auch noch menschen 
Wenn der reifen die freigabe für 210 sachen hat, kannste ewig 210 sachen mit dem fahren, solange bis er halt runter ist  Ich würd mit dem reifen auch bedenkenlos ne weile 250 fahren, platzen wird er sicherlich nicht 
Wobei wo fährt man im winter in der praxis schon lange über 210 sachen?! ^^


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> 2012er A5 & S5 kann man schon im homöopathischen Dosen sehen, neue RS5 wohl kaum, da sie erst im Herbst in den Handel kommen. Das PreFacelift Modell gibts natürlich.



Ich bin noch nicht so gut im unterscheiden  Aber ich sehe täglich geschätzte 10 A5 usw. Man könnte meinen die Schweiz ist DAS A5 Land


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2012)

tja, in der schweiz liegt halt das geld, die können sichs leisten unnötiges geld rauszuhauen 
in meiner gegend is mehr das porschemonopol, sehe jeden tag mindestens 5 porsche auf meiner kurzen strecke zur arbeit, die die an unserer firma parken exkl. ^^


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> die vorschriften in deutschland sind eh extrem übervorsichtig, in anderen ländern kümmert sich kein mensch um diese vorschriften, und es leben dort auch noch menschen
> Wenn der reifen die freigabe für 210 sachen hat, kannste ewig 210 sachen mit dem fahren, solange bis er halt runter ist  Ich würd mit dem reifen auch bedenkenlos ne weile 250 fahren, platzen wird er sicherlich nicht
> Wobei wo fährt man im winter in der praxis schon lange über 210 sachen?! ^^



Das Problem ist bei Tempo 250 nicht das Platzen. Das Problem is das Bremsen. Zumindest bei meinem Winterreifen (215er), die im Verhältnis zu den Sommers recht schmal sind. Mit dem groben Profil und der “schmalen“Aufstandsfläche und evtl. etwas nasser Bahn verlängert sich der Bremsweg signifikant.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> tja, in der schweiz liegt halt das geld, die können sichs leisten unnötiges geld rauszuhauen
> in meiner gegend is mehr das porschemonopol, sehe jeden tag mindestens 5 porsche auf meiner kurzen strecke zur arbeit, die die an unserer firma parken exkl. ^^



das seh ich auch denn der grösste Credit Suisse sitz in zürich ist in der Nähe und die fahren oft mit dem ferrari porsche oder gar nem betley vorbei  und die "armen" kommen mit dem a5


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht so gut im unterscheiden  Aber ich sehe täglich geschätzte 10 A5 usw. Man könnte meinen die Schweiz ist DAS A5 Land


 
Ist super leicht zu unterscheiden. Wenn das Tagfahrlicht an Christbaumbeleuchtung erinnert (Pünktchen-LEDs), dann ist er alt. Wenn das Tagfahrlicht wie eine "Büroklammer" aussieht ist er neu.

Alt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist super leicht zu unterscheiden. Wenn das Tagfahrlicht an Christbaumbeleuchtung erinnert (Pünktchen-LEDs), dann ist er alt. Wenn das Tagfahrlicht wie eine "Büroklammer" aussieht ist er neu.
> 
> Alt:
> 
> ...


 
Danke, jetzt kann ich es  Ich muss sagen die Front haben sie nochmal deutlich verschönert  Jedoch gefällt mir das Heck nicht so und das Auslaufende Dach, irgendwie will und will es mir nicht so recht gefallen.

PS Jetzt endlich auch wieder mit korrekter gross-klein Schreibung da ich vorhin keinen Rechner hatte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2012)

Die Seitenlinie des Coupe´s ist eben die klassiche Coupé Linie. Es gibt auch noch eine viertürige Fließheck Variante (Sportback), die ist aber auch nicht so meins.
Und ich habe mich fürs Cabrio entschieden. Gefällt mir insgesamt am besten.


Von hinten nach vorne: Sportback, Coupé, Cabrio:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lolm@n (7. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Seitenlinie des Coupe´s ist eben die klassiche Coupé Linie. Es gibt auch noch eine viertürige Fließheck Variante (Sportback), die ist aber auch nicht so meins.
> Und ich habe mich fürs Cabrio entschieden. Gefällt mir insgesamt am besten.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt durchaus Coupes die mir gefallen... Aber ich weiss nicht das Auto sagt mir einfach nicht ganz zu wobei in der RS Version hab ich die grössten Sympathie, ich find dort die Heckschürtze mit den Endrohren einfach genial wobei obenrum gefällt er mir auch nicht sor recht. (kommt vllt auch einwenig das ich ihn wirklich schon zu viel sehe) Es ist irgendwie halt doch wie bei einer Person der erste Blick entscheidet, jedoch das zu argumentieren ist gar nicht so einfach... es gfällt halt oder nicht  wie gesagt ich finde beim A7 das Heck einfach schöner gelöst  Also nicht denken ich finde es das hässlichste Auto der Welt aber es gibt halt schönere  (z.B. der Tata Nano )

Gruss


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Januar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus Coupes die mir gefallen... Aber ich weiss nicht das Auto sagt mir einfach nicht ganz zu wobei in der RS Version hab ich die grössten Sympathie, ich find dort die Heckschürtze mit den Endrohren einfach genial wobei obenrum gefällt er mir auch nicht sor recht.



Naja, der RS ist von der Karosserie zu 99% identisch. Die Endrohre sind ein Fake, wie man von nahem sehen kann, in der Stoßstange ist eine Blende, dahinter sind jewils zwei normale Blechrohre. Das Blöde ist, dass man zwischen Blende und echtem Auspuff die Straße durchschimmern sieht.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich finde beim A7 das Heck einfach schöner gelöst


 
Der A7 ist kein Coupé sondern eine 4 Türige Fließheck Limousine so wie der A5/S5 Sportback. Hat also mit einem Coupé nichts zu tun.


----------



## Riverna (7. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die vorschriften in deutschland sind eh extrem übervorsichtig, in anderen ländern kümmert sich kein mensch um diese vorschriften, und es leben dort auch noch menschen
> Wenn der reifen die freigabe für 210 sachen hat, kannste ewig 210 sachen mit dem fahren, solange bis er halt runter ist  Ich würd mit dem reifen auch bedenkenlos ne weile 250 fahren, platzen wird er sicherlich nicht
> Wobei wo fährt man im winter in der praxis schon lange über 210 sachen?! ^^


 
Sehe ich ähnlich, meinte Winterreifen sind auch nur bis 190km/h freigegeben. Trotzdem fahre ich nachts wenn ich keinen damit gefährde trotzdem meine 220 und das teilweise auch 40 bis 50 Kilometer am Stück. Bisher ist nix kaputt gegangen und auch kein Gummi abgezogen. 

Edit: 

Kennt einer von euch den Film 200mp/h? Lustiger Film mit einigen krassen Fehler drin, zum Beispiel bei der Testfahrt mit seinem "Rennwagen"... Es handelt sich übrigends um ein und die selbe Fahrt und natürlich auch das Auto... Für alle die es nicht erkennen, das eine ist ein Mazda RX7 FC und das andere ein Nissan 200SX S14


----------



## Mosed (7. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, meinte Winterreifen sind auch nur bis 190km/h freigegeben. Trotzdem fahre ich nachts wenn ich keinen damit gefährde trotzdem meine 220 und das teilweise auch 40 bis 50 Kilometer am Stück. Bisher ist nix kaputt gegangen und auch kein Gummi abgezogen.


 
Das ist ja auch gar kein Risiko. Passiert ja nix, wenn bei 220 km/h doch mal der Reifen platzt... ^^
Klar ist in der Vmax-Angabe eine Toleranz drin, aber mehr als zwei komplette Geschwindigkeitsklasse wohl eher nicht. 220 ist ja schon V und davor kommen U und H. Wobei Tacho 220 allerdings auch keine echten 220 sind.


----------



## Riverna (7. Januar 2012)

Stimmt es sind irgendwas um die 215km/h. Ein Reifen platzt auch nicht bei zu höher Geschwidigkeit, sondern das Gummi auf der Kaskade würde sich im schlimmsten Fall lösen. Und da bisher noch alles dran ist was dran gehört, mach ich mir darüber auch keine wirklichen Sorgen.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre mit meinen Winterreifen auch selten schneller, als vor gegeben (190). Finde es etwas schade, dass ich mich für die 190er entschieden habe, meine Sommerreifen gehen bis 240. Dachte halt, dass ich sowieso nicht oft mit diesen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs sein werde. Doch jetzt muss ich bei spätestens 220 vom gas, weil ich ein schlechtes Gewissen bekomme 
Hätte ich das nur vorher gewusst, hatte ich lieber etwas mehr bezahlt.


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2012)

Hätte ich gewusst, dass wir so nen "Winter" bekommen, hätte ich erst gar keine Winters aufziehen lassen.


----------



## Mosed (7. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Reifen platzt auch nicht bei zu höher Geschwidigkeit, sondern das Gummi auf der Kaskade würde sich im schlimmsten Fall lösen. Und da bisher noch alles dran ist was dran gehört, mach ich mir darüber auch keine wirklichen Sorgen.



Die Lauffläche auf der Karkasse kann sich lösen ja - ich denke aber nicht, dass das harmlos ist, wenn das bei 220 km/h passiert.


----------



## ich558 (7. Januar 2012)

Schade das Fronttrieblicher ungeeignet sind um Spaß bei viel Neuschnee zu haben sonst würde ich jetzt eine Runde drehen


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2012)

Mir tut gerade jeder Knochen im Körper weh. Ich habe gerade 7 Stunden am Wechsel meiner Bremse (vorne/hinten) gesessen. Alleine die ganzen Teile, also Bremssättel, Radnaben und Aufnahmen zu reinigen, hat recht lange gebraucht - ich bin da einfach zu ordentlich. Dazu kam noch, dass die Spurplatten an der Hinterachse derart festgegammelt waren, dass ich sie im Frust fast mit den Bremsscheiben weggeschmissen hätte. Na ja, Ende gut alles gut. Nun muss die Kombination nur noch bremsen.

Dafür war die Komplettkur mit 430 Euro für die Teile nicht mal sehr teuer. BMW wollte für den Wechsel rund 1.100 Euro haben - eindeutig zu viel.

...jetzt nur noch Sofa und ein lecker Weizen zum Feierabend.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (7. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Mir tut gerade jeder Knochen im Körper weh. Ich habe gerade 7 Stunden am Wechsel meiner Bremse (vorne/hinten) gesessen. Alleine die ganzen Teile, also Bremssättel, Radnaben und Aufnahmen zu reinigen, hat recht lange gebraucht - ich bin da einfach zu ordentlich. Dazu kam noch, dass die Spurplatten an der Hinterachse derart festgegammelt waren, dass ich sie im Frust fast mit den Bremsscheiben weggeschmissen hätte. Na ja, Ende gut alles gut. Nun muss die Kombination nur noch bremsen.
> 
> Dafür war die Komplettkur mit 430 Euro für die Teile nicht mal sehr teuer. BMW wollte für den Wechsel rund 1.100 Euro haben - eindeutig zu viel.
> 
> ...jetzt nur noch Sofa und ein lecker Weizen zum Feierabend.



Dashab ich im Sommer auch durch gehabt... Mit dem Zusatz einen Dichtring im Bremssattel hinten rechts tauschen zu müssen, was ja eine Entlüftung nach sich zieht ^^


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> BMW wollte für den Wechsel rund 1.100 Euro haben


 
Ganz schön dreist. Für einen 3er?


----------



## Burn_out (7. Januar 2012)

Wenns ein 3er mit großem Motor ist und dann noch bei BMW, dann ist der Preis nicht unüblich. Da bin ich froh nur ein 101PS Motörchen zu haben, da haben mich Bremsscheiben+ Beläge vorne und hinten ~160€ gekostet.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Januar 2012)

160€ wie süß. Mich haben die Scheiben und Beläge für meinen Seat im EK schon stolze 250€ gekostet. Seat wollte fast 400€ nur für Teile (nur vorne) haben. Dafür halten die 312mm Schieben aber auch wirklich an

Mittwoch gehts erstmal zum Händler, dass der Beulendoc sich mal meine Dellen anschaut. Mal schauen was der sagt. Besonders zu der im Dach mit Knick drin.


----------



## Burn_out (7. Januar 2012)

Hehe, ja da bin ich aber auch wirklich froh. Als Schüler/Student muss man sehen wie man die Kosten niedrig hält


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön dreist. Für einen 3er?


 
Nicht ganz. 530d mit der großen Bremse, sprich vorne 324x30mm und hinten 298x20mm. Habe mir beim Ansetzen der vorderen Scheiben fast einen Bruch gehoben. 

Preislich nimmt BMW ~650 Euro für die Teile und gute 500 Euro Arbeitslohn. Der Witz an der Geschichte: Ich habe schon oft während meiner Zeit, die ich in den Niederlassungen verbrachte, den Mitarbeitern zugeschaut und der Wechsel ist inkl. Entlüften nach 90 Minuten gegessen - ohne jegliche Hektik. Fürstlicher Stundenlohn!


----------



## Burn_out (7. Januar 2012)

Mh das finde ich aber komisch. Hast du mal auf die Rechnung geschaut? Audi nimmt glaube 90€ pro Stunde.


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2012)

Rechnung? Nein, dann müsste ich da ja mein Auto hinbringen. Ich habe über unsere Systeme Zugriff auf die Preise, die für diverse Arbeiten im Bereich Wartung und Reparatur aufgerufen werden. Diese werden über eine BMW-Datenbank gefüttert.


----------



## Riverna (7. Januar 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinen Winterreifen auch selten schneller, als vor gegeben (190). Finde es etwas schade, dass ich mich für die 190er entschieden habe, meine Sommerreifen gehen bis 240. Dachte halt, dass ich sowieso nicht oft mit diesen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs sein werde. Doch jetzt muss ich bei spätestens 220 vom gas, weil ich ein schlechtes Gewissen bekomme
> Hätte ich das nur vorher gewusst, hatte ich lieber etwas mehr bezahlt.



Das lustige ist, dass es in meiner Reifengröße nix schnelleres als 190km/h gibt. Normalerweise kommen sogar Reifen mit 160km/h Begrenzung auf die Karre... total Witzlos. Als ob man im Winter nicht auch mal schneller fahren will...



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Lauffläche auf der Karkasse kann sich lösen ja - ich denke aber nicht, dass das harmlos ist, wenn das bei 220 km/h passiert.


 
Hab schonmal beim Fahren das Problem gehabt das sich die Lauffläche gelößt hat, aber nicht wegen zu höher Geschwindigkeit sondern wegen einem Materialfehler. Ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen, man merkt es früh genug, damals habe ich die Anzeichen jedoch falsch eingeschätzt und so ist mir der Reifen bei 140km/h geplatzt, heute würde mir das viel früher auffallen da mein Lenkrad damals schon 10 Kilometer vorher angefangen hat zu flattern. Aber als Fahranfänger hab ich das wie gesagt nicht richtig eingeschätzt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2012)

naja, bremsen machen ist jetzt aber kein hexenwerk, für sowas fahr ich nicht extra ind werkstatt, n bisschen arbeit und n paar 100€ sind gespart. wenn man dann noch n bekannten mit hebebühne hat gehts noch schneller und einfacher 
Also wenn man gar nix selber machen kann ist n auto schon n ganz schön teurer spass, auch wenns kein großes ist...


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns ein 3er mit großem Motor ist und dann noch bei BMW, dann ist der Preis nicht unüblich. Da bin ich froh nur ein 101PS Motörchen zu haben, da haben mich Bremsscheiben+ Beläge vorne und hinten ~160 gekostet.



Wie niedlich. Mich kosten die gelochten Bremsscheiben vorne pro Stück 200 Euro.


----------



## Zoon (8. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wobei wo fährt man im winter in der praxis schon lange über 210 sachen?! ^^


 
 bei dem "Winter" gestern (natürlich nach 20 Minuten Warmfahren) ne  Dreiviertelstunde Vmax auf der Autobahn. allerdings kommts mir vor das  selbige begrenzt ist obwohl nix davon im Manual steht  (nein nicht die 250 km/h Grenze ist gemeint)




ich558 schrieb:


> Schade das Fronttrieblicher ungeeignet sind um  Spaß bei viel Neuschnee zu haben sonst würde ich jetzt eine Runde drehen



Handbremse FTW 


Zur Bremse, wer nicht sicher ist ab in die Werkstatt. Bei Lebenserhaltenden Teilen sollt man nicht rumfummeln ohne zu wissen was man tut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> bei dem "Winter" gestern (natürlich nach 20 Minuten Warmfahren) ne  Dreiviertelstunde Vmax auf der Autobahn. allerdings kommts mir vor das  selbige begrenzt ist obwohl nix davon im Manual steht  (nein nicht die 250 km/h Grenze ist gemeint)


 
Welches Fahrzeug?


----------



## Mosed (8. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> bei dem "Winter" gestern (natürlich nach 20 Minuten Warmfahren) ne  Dreiviertelstunde Vmax auf der Autobahn. allerdings kommts mir vor das  selbige begrenzt ist obwohl nix davon im Manual steht  (nein nicht die 250 km/h Grenze ist gemeint)



Weil du dabei nicht auch (annähernd) Maximaldrehzahl erreichst? Dann reicht die Leistung einfach nicht für eine höhere Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2012)

So endet ein Autoleben... jetzt habe ich wenigstens wieder etwas mehr Platz wenn der Karren am nächsten Wochenende weggebracht wird.


----------



## Burn_out (8. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie niedlich. Mich kosten die gelochten Bremsscheiben vorne pro Stück 200 Euro.



Na dann hoffentlich nicht wegen der Optik. Die billigen gelochten Scheiben neigen zur Rissebildung.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Na dann hoffentlich nicht wegen der Optik. Die billigen gelochten Scheiben neigen zur Rissebildung.


 
Natürlich wegen der Optik. Warum sonst?

Beim Clio RS is ab Werk die Brembo Junior verbaut. Zumindest isses so ein Brembogedöns.  Die Bremsscheiben kosten halt und halten gut (im Bezug auf Anhalten und Haltbarkeit ).


----------



## ich558 (8. Januar 2012)

Da gibts so einen schönen Satz: Bremsen ist die sinnlose Umwandlung von Geschwindigkeit in Wärme. Also raus mit den Klötzen


----------



## Burn_out (8. Januar 2012)

Dann geht es ja. Habe schon von so Spezialisten gehört die sich schön billige Scheiben gekauft haben, Hauptsache sie sind gelocht. Und dann sind die tollen Scheiben bei den Löchern gerissen.

Persönlich finde ich geschlitze Bremsscheiben aus mehreren Gründen besser.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2012)

Das Problem bei den gelochten Bremscheiben ist das Streusalz im Winter. Wenn die Dinger nicht gescheit gemacht sind, fangen die an den Löchern an zu korrodieren. Gerade wenn sie oft extrem heiß gebremst wurden, gibts von den Löchern aus Mikrorisse. Da setzt sich dann der ganze Schmoder rein und die  Korrosion fängt an.




Burn_out schrieb:


> Persönlich finde ich geschlitze Bremsscheiben aus mehreren Gründen besser.



Welche sind das?


----------



## Burn_out (8. Januar 2012)

Einen Nachteil hast du ja selber genannt, die gelochten Scheiben bekommen Risse.

Vorteil der geschlitzen wären:
- transportieren die Wärme besser nach aussen
- keine Löcher die verstopfen können
- gelochte Bremsscheiben neigen dazu unschöne Bremsgeräusche zu entwickeln


Das sind im Prinzip Kleinigkeiten, da entscheidet wohl der Geschmack was man nimmt.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub, Schlitz oder Loch ist eh überbewertet. Das is nur so ein Optikding. Klar, die Scheiben werden minimal leichter, aber für Ottonormalfahrer ist es ohne Bedeutung, ob man sowas überhaupt hat. Ist Optik. Je nach gusto. In der F1 z.B. wird auch nix gelocht oder geschlitzt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Januar 2012)

eigentlich sind diese löcher/schlitze doch völlig suboptimal, da sie unnötige fläche verschenken die fürs bremsen beraucht wird. Und heißer werden sie theoretisch auch, da weniger fläche die hitze der bremsenergie aufnehmen muss... 
Ich find die scheiben mit löchern/schlitzen unnötig rausgeworfenes geld, bremsen müssen ordentlich bremsen und nicht besonders toll aussehen


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2012)

Ich habe geschlitzt und gelochte Scheiben vorne und hinten, bisher keine Probleme, weder mit dem Geräuschen noch mit Rissen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal einen Monat lang nur auf den Eisen gebremst. Hat jedes mal Funken geschlagen. Geht gut. Mann muss nur vorausschauend fahren. Danach hab ich ne neue Bremsanlage gebraucht (also Klötze und Scheiben)! Die Werkstatt hatte Urlaub und ich musste ja fahren. Ist sehr laut, wenn die Reibfläche der Bremsbeläge weg ist und man nur noch diese Trägerblatten zur Verfügung hat!


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe geschlitzte Schieben vorne. Da die Zusammenstellung von 312mm Scheiben und einfachen 5 Speichen Felgen doch nicht zu unterschätzten sind bei starker Nässe. Hatte ab und an mal das gefühl, als wenn erstmal 1-2 Sekunden vergehen bis die volle Bremsleistung da war. Grund ist ja wohl das Wasser auf der Scheibe. Mit geschlitzen Scheiben wird der abtransport des Wassers beschleunigt und die max. Bremsleistung steht fast sofort zur Verfügung. Der Unterschied von der Serienscheiben zu der ATE ist bei Nässe ganz klar auszumachen und für mich haben sich die paar mehr Euros gelohnt. 

Gelochte Scheiben sollte man verbauen, wenn man auf Rundkursen unterwegs ist oder sonst was macht aber im Strassenverkehr finde ich das falsch. Die Löcher sind nämlich zum abtransport der Wärme drin. Bei 288mm brauch ich mir keine gedanken über Wärmeentwicklung an der Bremsscheibe machen. Das die Beläge und Scheiben dadurch schneller verschleißen ist selbstverständlich. 

Und wer Bremsscheiben nach der Optik kauft, hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun. In erster Linie muss das Auto schnellstmöglich zum stehen kommen und nicht sofort das Fading anfangen. Und ne Bremsanlage die rot lackiert mit Löcher in den Scheiben aber ne größe von unter 300mm haben. Sowas ist lächerlich


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> In erster Linie muss das Auto schnellstmöglich zum stehen kommen und nicht sofort das Fading anfangen. Und ne Bremsanlage die rot lackiert mit Löcher in den Scheiben aber ne größe von unter 300mm haben. Sowas ist lächerlich



Uhaaa, da hab ich mit meinen 312mm gerade nochma Glück gehabt...


----------



## roadgecko (9. Januar 2012)

Hast du die sogenannte "ATE Powerdisc" (siehe Anhnag) oder richtige schlitze die durch die ganze Materialstärke gehen ?


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2012)

Diese Powerdiscs sind pottenhässlich!


----------



## Falk (9. Januar 2012)

Mir ist das auch zu viel Hokus-Pokus - ich werde, wenn sie mal fällig sind, wieder die Serien-Scheiben in 345mm wählen.


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Diese Powerdiscs sind pottenhässlich!


 

Bremsleistung über alles erhaben und auch bei strömenden Regen sofortige Bremswirkung. Also  für dieses Produkt. Was ich da so von anderen Herstellern lese, da wird mir ja angst und Bange. Und da die komplette Bremsanlage aus dem Hause ATE kommt, können die Powerdisc nicht schlecht sein. 

Weil entweder ist in meinem Auto eine Bosch-Anlage oder halt ne ATE-Anlage drin. Und wie gesagt, in erster Linie müssen sie dauerhaft und zuverlässig die Bremsleistung erziehlen und nicht toll aussehen. Sie dürfen sich nicht verziehen oder andere Eigenheiten aufweisen.

Und obs nun ne Nut, Schlitze oder sonstwas ist ist mir egal. Hauptsache es funzt. Für mich war da die Ansprechbarkeit bei Nässe der Punkt. Und die alte Serienscheibe hat bei Nässe sehr schlecht angesprochen, was für mich indiskutabel ist. Wenn ich bremsen will, muss das jetzt passieren und nicht nach 20m


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2012)

Na dann...


----------



## Mosed (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch überlegt geschlitzte Bremsscheiben zu kaufen. Aber nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass dabei beim Bremsen durch die Schlitze deutlich hörbare Geräusche entstehen...


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2012)

Also diese Scheiben geben absolut keine Geräusche von sich. Nicht mehr als die Serienscheiben auch. Ob nun die Beläge schneller verschleißen kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ich bin damit hoch zufrieden.


----------



## Mosed (9. Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist dabei natürlich:
Werden beim Bremsen wirklich keine lauten Geräusche erzeugt, wie manche berichten, oder ist dein Auto so laut, dass diese Geräusche dabei untergehen?


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht habe ich sie nur vernünftig eingebaut.

Als Auspuff habe ich den Serienendschalldämpfer verbaut, also ist dieses Auto nicht wirklich lauter als die Serie. Das der 1,8T mit nichtvorhandener Dämmmatte in der Haube vielleicht lauter ist als so mancher 1,6 kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Geräusche können aber auch ne andere Ursache haben , wie z.B nicht vernünftig gereinigete Teile wie die Führungsbleche der Beläge. Bei Verunreinigung können diese ein sehr hohen kratzenden Ton von sich geben. Aber auch bei meiner Suche nach negativen Meinungen habe ich höchstens von Zimmermann gelesen aber nichts von der ATE-Powerdisc!

Aber für fast 170€ Listenpreis pro Stück denke ich, kann man da gute Qualität erwarten. Jedenfalls bessere als wenn man sich gelochte kauft, wo der Satz 150€ kostet und von sonst wo kommt.


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hab original Nissan Scheiben... Auf den Bildern sieht man nicht viel, fahr mit EBC Greenstuff Belägen auf der Vorderachse und EBC Blackstuff Belägen an der Hinterachse. Bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, werden aber aus optischen Gründen demnächst durch 356er Scheiben und einer 8 Kolbenbremsanlage ersetzt. Hinten 316er Scheiben mit 6 Kolbenbremsanlage...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> eigentlich sind diese löcher/schlitze doch völlig suboptimal, da sie unnötige fläche verschenken die fürs bremsen beraucht wird. Und heißer werden sie theoretisch auch, da weniger fläche die hitze der bremsenergie aufnehmen muss...
> Ich find die scheiben mit löchern/schlitzen unnötig rausgeworfenes geld, bremsen müssen ordentlich bremsen und nicht besonders toll aussehen



Es zirkuliert abet mehr Luft, und kühlt sie so besser ab und gelochte oder geschlitzte Bremsscheinben wiegen etwas weniger -> weniger zu federnde Masse -> mehr Sportlichkeit und mehr Komfort, aber das macht sich vielleicht auf einer Rennstrecke mit entsprechenden Auto erst bemerkbar.


----------



## Mosed (9. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> weniger zu federnde Masse


 
Bremsscheiben gehören zu der ungefederten Masse. Hängen ja schließlich direkt am Rad. Wobei es aber gut ist, wenn die ungefederte Masse gering ist. Nur ob geschlitzt oder nicht da einen Unterschied im Strassenverkehr ausmachen...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Januar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wobei es aber gut ist, wenn die ungefederte Masse gering ist.


 
Darum sollten Bremsscheiben aus Alu sein.


----------



## Nekro (9. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> gelochte oder geschlitzte Bremsscheinben wiegen etwas weniger


in Gramm wären das wie viel? 
Hauptsächlich geht es ja um die Kühlung. Standartbremsen sind, je nach Fahrweise, doch etwas (zu) schnell heiß und ermüden zu früh 
Wer aber in der Stadt rumbummelt braucht sowas nicht.


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2012)

lol was man nicht so alles auf Youtube findet:

Nissan 100nx GTi vs. Nissan 100nx GTi - YouTube


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2012)

Bremsscheiben wechseln? Die im Passat haben jetzt fast 230tkm drauf und sind noch die ersten. Kaum eingelaufen.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Januar 2012)

Wie lange halten Bremsscheiben üblicherweise?


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2012)

Kommt zum großen teil wohl auf den Fahrer an. I.d.R. hatte ich immer ein neues Auto bevor ich wechseln musste.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2012)

Stadtverkehr frisst auch ordentlich an den Scheiben. Mein Wagen hat jedenfalls mindestens das zweite Paar bei 88tkm.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

So 50tkm sollten Scheiben schon halten, je nach Fahrweise dann auch mehr.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Januar 2012)

Also die Beläge sollten schon so 30-50t km mit machen. Die Scheiben je nach Art und Belastung zwischen 80-150t km. Im normalfall sagt man, bei jedem zweiten Belagwechsel können die Scheiben mitgemacht werden. Wenn man natürlich regelmäßig Hänger zieht oder voll beladen ist, variiert das sehr stark.

Ich denke meine waren auch noch die ersten Scheiben bei 128t km. Im allgemeinen sollen die VW-Scheiben (erstausrüstung) sehr sehr lange halten, dass trifft mit Sicherheit aber nicht auf alle Hersteller zu.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

30 - 50t für die Beläge? Davon träume ich... meine halten maximal 15.000 Kilometer, dann bin ich aber auch schon fast auf Metall. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das japaner grundsätzlich zu kleine Bremsen in ihre Autos bauen... in meinem 143PS Sunny sind kleinere Bremsen verbaut als im 75PS Golf von einem Freund von mir.


----------



## Falk (10. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Stadtverkehr frisst auch ordentlich an den Scheiben. Mein Wagen hat jedenfalls mindestens das zweite Paar bei 88tkm.


 
Beim Cuore waren die Scheiben auch bei 85.000km platt (Belege auch). Beim Golf haben sie jetzt erst rund 24tsd. Km runter, von daher denke ich dass die noch ein wenig halten (fahre auch eher vorausschauend und vermeide, zu prüfen was die Bremsanlage kann). Hängt aber glaube ich sehr vom Fahrstil ab, die Walter Röhrls unter uns brauchen wahrscheinlich deutlich öfter neue Scheiben/Belege.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> 30 - 50t für die Beläge? Davon träume ich... meine halten maximal 15.000 Kilometer, dann bin ich aber auch schon fast auf Metall. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das japaner grundsätzlich zu kleine Bremsen in ihre Autos bauen... in meinem 143PS Sunny sind kleinere Bremsen verbaut als im 75PS Golf von einem Freund von mir.



Kein Wunder, wenn du so blödsinniges Zeugs wie die EBC Greenstuff verwendest!


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

EBC halten länger als normale Beläge, aber sag es keinem  
Ich rede von meiner Bremsanlage im Sunny, da sind stink normale ATE bzw Brembo Beläge drin gewesen.


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2012)

Mal kurz ne kleine Frage: Bei vielen Autos wird die Verbindung zur Batterie im Falle eines Unfalls ja Pyrotechnisch getrennt (um Kabelbrände zu vermeiden).
Was ist dann mit dem Warnblinker? Der MUSS im Falle eines Unfalls doch noch gehen, oder sehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2012)

Sicher dass das nicht nur bei Elektroautos so sein soll? 12V sind ja jetzt nicht gerade anfällig für sowas.

Ansonsten denke ich dass da erst in einem Fall passieren wird bei dem das Auto so stark beschädigt wurde dass der Warnblinker auch egal ist.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> EBC halten länger als normale Beläge, aber sag es keinem
> Ich rede von meiner Bremsanlage im Sunny, da sind stink normale ATE bzw Brembo Beläge drin gewesen.


 


Das mit den unterdimensionierten Japanerbremsen kann ich bestätigen.  Den Rest nicht!


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

Brauchst du auch nicht bestätigen, dass weiß jeder der sich mit dem Thema bisschen beschäftigt hat. Weniger Bremsstaub kommt z.B. nicht von ungefähr... ich fahre die EBC Greenstuff nun seit fast 10.000 Kilometer und habe noch gut 70% Belag. Da sind ATE, Brembo und Co bei mir schon nah an der Verschleißgrenze, meine Erfahrung deckt sich auch mit Aussagen in verschiedenen Foren. 

PS: Heute mein Paket vom Zoll abgeholt... alt gegen neu. Jetzt kommt noch ein Nismo Benzindruckregler und eine Walbo Benzinpumpe rein, danach wird die Kiste auf den Prüfstand gefahren... ich hoffe dann 200PS - 210PS zu haben. Mehr wird nicht drin sein da ich mit Serienmap fahre und diese auch vorerst so lassen will. Den Wagen jetzt auf die Auspuffanlage und das andere Zeug abzustimmen wäre irgendwie sinnbefreit, da nächsten Winter erstmal wieder neue Sachen kommen und ich mir die 500Euro fürs Abstimmen sparen kann. Der Wagen wird dieses Jahr eh nicht an der Leistungsgrenze bewegt... nächstes Jahr will ich dann die 250PS bzw 300PS haben und da wird er dann auch abgestimmt.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Brauchst du auch nicht bestätigen, dass weiß jeder der sich mit dem Thema bisschen beschäftigt hat. Weniger Bremsstaub kommt z.B. nicht von ungefähr... ich fahre die EBC Greenstuff nun seit fast 10.000 Kilometer und habe noch gut 70% Belag. Da sind ATE, Brembo und Co bei mir schon nah an der Verschleißgrenze, meine Erfahrung deckt sich auch mit Aussagen in verschiedenen Foren.



Vielleicht bremst du nicht gescheit? 

Ne mal im erst, wenn mans noch billiger und schlechter will, wie die grünen ebc kannst du dir Bremsbeläge auch aus einem alten Eichenast schnitzen.... Immerhin, schöne grüne Briefbeschwerer.  

Aber ich fahr ja so nen Quatsch nicht. Also wirst du es schon besser wissen!


----------



## ich558 (10. Januar 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen was folgend Einstellung bewirkt?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2012)

Es kann sein, das wenn du einmal auf die Taste zum öffnen tipst, das Dach ganz auf geht. Wenn die Option aus ist halt nur so weit wie gedrückt wird (ohne Gewähr).


----------



## 1821984 (10. Januar 2012)

naja gescheit bremsen ist Ansichtssache. Ich bremse auch eher härter, deshalb ist der Belag trotzdem nicht nach 15t km hin. Aber meine Anlage ist auch Zusatzausstattung gewessen. Serienmäßig wurde ne 288mm verbaut. Die größere Bremse fördert natürlich die Haltbarkeit. Eher ist das weiche Bremsen schädlicher für Beläge und Scheiben, da sehr hohe Temps erzeug werden, was der Bremskraft nicht förderlich ist. Der Verschleiß ist durch zaghaftes Bremsen auch nicht weniger

Das die Bremseanlagen der Japsen schneller verschleißen kann ich auch bestätigen, hab selbst 2 gefahren, ob aber mit den EBC-Dingern ein Unterschied da ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wenn ich was lese von optimalen Betriebstemps von 500-900° ist das für mich nicht im Strassenverkehr zu gebrauchen. Als Spassauto was anderes wenn ich damit dann mal wirklich Autofahr aber nicht im Alltag. Genauso wenig wie ich Semislicks gebrauchen kann

@ich558: Komfortöffnung steht doch da. Fernbedienung öffnung drücken (halten) dann kannst du bestimmen, welche Fenster alle Auf gehen. Schiebedach inbegriffen. Kenn das zwar nicht selbst aber das ist daraus für mich ersichtlich.


----------



## Burn_out (10. Januar 2012)

Wie bremst man denn optimal? Ich machs so, dass ich mehrmals stark bremse wenn ich runterkommen will.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vielleicht bremst du nicht gescheit?
> 
> Ne mal im erst, wenn mans noch *billiger* und schlechter will,



Weil EBC Greenstuff auch günstiger sind als Erstausrüster Qualität, mit dieser Aussage hast du dich komplett selbst disqualifiziert. Und weil gerade die Greenstuff auch so extrem bescheiden sind, haben sie den Autotrade-Innovationspreis, sowie die  Maxpower-Auszeichnung für den besten Sportbremsbelag bekommen richtig? *kopfschüttel*



1821984 schrieb:


> Das die Bremseanlagen der Japsen schneller  verschleißen kann ich auch bestätigen, hab selbst 2 gefahren, ob aber  mit den EBC-Dingern ein Unterschied da ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber  wenn ich was lese von optimalen Betriebstemps von 500-900° ist das für  mich nicht im Strassenverkehr zu gebrauchen. Als Spassauto was anderes  wenn ich damit dann mal wirklich Autofahr aber nicht im Alltag. Genauso  wenig wie ich Semislicks gebrauchen kann


 
Blackstuff = 450°c
Greenstuff = 600°c
Redstuff = 750°c
Yellowstuff = 900°c 
Bluestuff = 900°c + 

600°c erreicht man ganz leicht... ich persönlich finde alles über 600°c  aber auch im Alltag eher nutzlos. Mit den Greenstuff habe ich aber noch  nie Probleme gehabt, sie auf Betriebstemperatur zu bekommen.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Januar 2012)

naja es gibt die, die fast dauerhaft aber dafür kaum bremsen. Langsam abbremsen halt.

Oder die, die sich rollenlassen und dann stärker abbremsen z.B rote Ampel. Verwechsel das bitte nicht mit ner Vollbremsung. Ich denke du weist was ich mein

Wenn du aber aus 180 runterbremsen musst, weil da nen Fahrrad auf die linke Spur zieht, dann sollte man gefühl im Pedal haben. Bei deiner kleinen Bremse solltest du stark bremsen, kurz Fuss runter (unter 1 Sek) und dann wieder richtig rauf. Sonst kann unter umständen der Bremsdruck stark nachlassen weil deine Bremsanlage voll am Limit ist. Nach 3-4 solcher Aktionen kannst Pech haben und du brauchst neue Scheiben und Beläge. Bei so großen Anlage die dem Auto eigentlich völlig überdimensioniert sind, kann man voll drauf halten und man ist aufmal langsamer als man denkt. 

Aber wie man richtig bremst ist Situationsabhängig. Wenns eng wird hast du den Fuss drauf und wenn denn die Bremskraft nach lässt, drücks du noch mehr rauf. Das ist wohl Reflex aber besser wäre dennoch den Fuss kurz runter, damit der Bremsdruck erhalten bleibt. Die Bremsflüssigkeit hat da gerade bei älteren Fahrzeugen einen erheblichen Einfluss drauf und ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen wenn die Flüssigkeit teilweise älter als der Mensch ist. Da kann die Anlage noch so toll oder groß sein, wenn das Übertragunsmedium schrott ist.

@Riverna: letzendlich wollte ich eben neu Bremsen einbauen mit besseren Nasseigenschaften wie die Serie. Hab mir auch Sachen wie die EBC-Dinger angeschaut aber eigentlich wollte ich nciht rumexperementieren sondern mal eben ne Bremse rein und fertig. Manche Komponenten wollen nämlich einfach nicht zusammen spielen. Da wollte ich aber keine Experimente eingehen. Bremswirkung war auch so schon ausreichend da. Das habe ich nie Bemängelt auch die Standhaftigkeit war nie ein Thema sondern nur bei Nässe.

Hieß für mich ATE-Anlage mit ATE-Scheiben und Beläge= einbauen und zufrieden sein.

Ach ja der Preis war auch inakzeptabel für mein Auto. Selbst AMG Bremsen sind billiger als meine LOL. Sch... VW halt


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil EBC Greenstuff auch günstiger sind als Erstausrüster Qualität, mit dieser Aussage hast du dich komplett selbst disqualifiziert. Und weil gerade die Greenstuff auch so extrem bescheiden sind, haben sie den Autotrade-Innovationspreis, sowie die  Maxpower-Auszeichnung für den besten Sportbremsbelag bekommen richtig? *kopfschüttel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagte ich doch, ich fahr den Quatsch nicht und du weist es besser!


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> @Riverna: letzendlich wollte ich eben neu Bremsen einbauen mit besseren Nasseigenschaften wie die Serie. Hab mir auch Sachen wie die EBC-Dinger angeschaut aber eigentlich wollte ich nciht rumexperementieren sondern mal eben ne Bremse rein und fertig. Manche Komponenten wollen nämlich einfach nicht zusammen spielen. Da wollte ich aber keine Experimente eingehen. Bremswirkung war auch so schon ausreichend da. Das habe ich nie Bemängelt auch die Standhaftigkeit war nie ein Thema sondern nur bei Nässe.



Das ist richtig, man muss die passenden Scheiben zu den Belägen haben sonst ist es am Ende schlechter als Serie. Gab/gibt irgendwo auch eine Vergleichstabelle welche Scheiben man fahren darf und welche nicht... Zimmermann bekommen z.B. Risse weil sie die wärme nicht vertragen. Hab damals einfach auf gut glück die Nissan Scheiben genommen und es funktioniert wunderbar, saubere Bremskraft (was man bei der Mini Anlage halt als sauber ansehen kann) und bisher keine Risse. Bin zufrieden


----------



## 1821984 (10. Januar 2012)

Da waren unsere Bedürfnisse also ganz weit weg von ein ander. Der TÜV hat mir mit über 350knm Bremskraft auch zugestimmt, dass alles toll ist.
Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich da voll rein lang hauts mich echt ins Lenkrad obwohl ich das grad bewusst mache.

Aber die Preise find ich echt ne Unverschämtheit wenn man sich mal andere Preise von großen Benz oder so ansieht. Ne AMG mit 345mm (C203) ist fast 25% günstiger als ne 312mm für meinen Seat. Kann man mal sehen, dass ich mir bei einer Leistungssteigerung von guten 50-70% keine gedanken um ne größere Bremse machen muss.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

Gibt natürlich auch andere Hersteller die gute Beläge herstellen, will auch gar nicht behaupten das EBC die besten sind. Aber die Aussage das EBC billiger Schund ist, kann nur von jemandem kommen der einfach keinen Plan hat. Gerade billig sind so ziemlich alle Hersteller im Vergleich zu EBC (welche im übrigen 60% mehr kosten als Vergleichbare Brembo bei meinem Fahrzeug). Aber auch die geschlitzten und gelochten Scheiben in Verbindung mit den EBC machen aus meiner Bremsanlage nicht wirklich einen Burner... klar es reicht zum Bremsen auch mehrfach hart. Aber so richtig sicher fühlt man sich bei 200km/h plus mit den kleinen Teilen nicht... darum kommen demnächst folgende rein: 

Vorne
K-Sport Nissan 100NX (B13) Bremsanlage Vorn 330x32mm 8 Kolben, 1.790,

Hinten
K-Sport Nissan 100NX (B13) Bremsanlage Hinten 304x28mm 4 Kolben, 1.69

Wenn ich damit auf die bremse latsche, braucht meine Freundin bestimmt einen Sport BH Gut knapp 3500Euro sind halt auch eine Ansage...


----------



## ich558 (10. Januar 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Es kann sein, das wenn du einmal auf die Taste zum öffnen tipst, das Dach ganz auf geht. Wenn die Option aus ist halt nur so weit wie gedrückt wird (ohne Gewähr).


 
Hm ok muss ich mal ausprobieren ist nur dann so kalt.^^


----------



## 1821984 (10. Januar 2012)

Was wiegt deine Serienbremsanlage? Wenn da mehr als 10Kg unterschied sind, verändert das das Fahrverhalten wohl sehr stark. Würde mir das Überlegen wenn dort so ein gravierender Gewichtsunterschied ist. Dann ist eine Bremsen, Fahrwerk, Felgen-Kombo sehr viel Arbeit, dass sich das Auto nachher trotzdem noch gut fährt.

Ich denke man Unterschätzt das viel zu sehr mit den ungefederten Massen. Grad bei einem Auto welches selbst grad ne Tonne wiegt, sollte man sich den Einbau einer über 50kg schweren Bremsanlage überlegen. Felgen dazu und du hast fast oder sogar über 10% an ungefederten Massen.

Da würde ich eher in andere kleinere Scheiben investieren. Keramik ist hier das Thema. Denn nicht immer macht die größe den Unterschied. Material und Bremsdruck sind das Zauberwort. Wie lange das alles halten soll, also ob 1000km oder eher 20.000km ist hier die Frage.

Denn lass mich Lügen aber ne 360mm AMG Bremse die ich jeden Tag in der Hand habe ist nicht schwerer als 15Kg pro Seite. Dafür ist das Fahrzeuggewicht sehr viel höher und das Sportfahrwerk auf die Massen abgestimmt. Ein Gewindefahrwerk ist bei deinem Auto aber nicht auf das doppelte der Massen abgestimmt und wird sehr viel schneller ermüden als dir lieb ist. Allgemein solltest du den Verschleiß an den Lagern dann im Auge haben. Querlenker usw. werden sich freuen.

Kann auch übertrieben sein aber ich würde mir da über die gesammte Achsaufhängung gedanken machen. Nichts ist schrecklicher als zusätzliches Gewicht im Auto. Für die 50kg mehr brauchst du schon einige PS geschätzt 15-30 um das auszugleichen. Von der Agillität ganz zu schweigen.

Vielleicht reicht ne einfach Anlage aus einem Primera mit entsprechenden Bremsakraftregler um deine Vorstellung zu erfüllen. Die Abstimmung zwischen Gewicht und Druck macht den ANker und nciht die größe. Haltbarkeit ist das Ergebniss aus zuviel des guten oder zu lasch eingestellt. Auch Bremseinstellungen von vorne nach hinten führen zu starken veränderungen.

Grob gesagt kann man sagen, dass ne große Anlage alleine noch keine Mehrleistung schaft. Nur weil der Motor 8 Liter hubraum hat, heißt das ja nicht, dass er mehr Leistung hat, er ist nur standhafter. Beachte das bitte. Knapp 4000€ sind ne Ansage wenns nachher nicht den Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher dass das nicht nur bei Elektroautos so sein soll? 12V sind ja jetzt nicht gerade anfällig für sowas.
> 
> Ansonsten denke ich dass da erst in einem Fall passieren wird bei dem das Auto so stark beschädigt wurde dass der Warnblinker auch egal ist.



Naja wenns da mal kurz 80A durch die Leitung drückt?


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

Die original Bremsanlage ist auch sack schwer, wie schwer genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber alleine der Sattel und die Halterung werden schon ihre 12 bis 15 Kilo haben... dadurch das ich aber beim Fahrwerk insgesamt 32 Kilo gespart habe im Gegensatz zum Serienfahrwerk wird sich das am Ende ausgleichen. Ich würde sogar fast drauf wetten, das die neue Anlage kaum mehr wiegt. Um Lager usw mache ich mir keine Sorgen, sämtliche Lager sind an dem Auto durch Polyurethane Lager ausgetauscht die exakt 14 Kilometer alt sind. Ob der Karren am Ende nun 20 Kilo mehr oder weniger wiegt ist mir eigentlich egal... lieber habe ich Bremsen die ordentlich zupacken als den Serienblödsinn den Nissan da verbaut hat. 

Aber ich denke das es alles in allem eine ziemlich perfekte Zusammenstellung (für einen 100NX) ist und ich das Optimum rausgeholt habe. Optik und Beschleunigung ist das eine, Sicherheit das andere.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2012)

@watercooled: Für sowas gibt es ja Sicherungen. Nur die paar cm Leitung zwischen Kasten und Batterie wäre vielleicht gefärdet (wobei bei mir direkt am +Pol nochmal extra Sicherungen hängen). 
Kurzschluss sollte daher nicht wirklich ein Problem sein.

Und die Batterie selbst kann man nicht einfach "aussprengen". Ganz im Gegenteil, da will man genau keinen Zündstoff in der Nähe haben.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Januar 2012)

Polyurethanelager also Plastik

Bitte beachte meinen letzten Absatz nochmal. Ich kann mir auch ne 800mm Scheibe einbauen, wenn ich keinen Bremsdruck habe, bringt die größe nichts. Die frage ist, ob du mehr Bremskraft haben willst oder das nur möglichst lange halten soll?

Wieviel mehr an Flüssigkeit nimmt die Anlage auf? Brauchst du vielleicht nen größeren Ausgleichsbehälter? Hast du ABS? Wie macht das da mit? Ich möchte dich nicht angreifen aber mache dir bitte genau gedanken über sowas. Ich würde ggf. mal mit jemanden sprechen der da nen echten Plan von hat.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe schon Plan von meinem eigenen Auto und ich würde fast soweit gehen das vom 100NX nicht viele Leute mehr Ahnung haben als ich  Der BKZ und somit auch der Ausgleichsbehälter wird z.B. durch einen größeren ersetzt... und natürlich habe ich ABS das wird danach genau so funktionieren wie vorher auch. Hab mich da schon gut informiert und Gedanken gemacht, bin kein Mensch der sich irgendwas in die Karre einbaut ohne vorher drüber nach zu denken.


----------



## Falk (10. Januar 2012)

Ist bei ABS nicht das Hauptproblem, dass die Reifen eher an der Straße kleben (sprich man in den ABS-Regelbereich kommt und das System selbst die Bremse wieder löst?) Den Punkt erreichst du doch bei größerer/stärkerer Bremsanlage einfach nur früher, aber sobald das erreicht ist würde es doch nichts helfen, bessere Bremsen zu haben - der Reifen blockiert, und das Problem ist der Grip. Härter als "Reifen steht" kann eine Bremse doch gar nicht zugreifen...


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2012)

Das ist schon richtig, aber man hat doch auch ein wenig Gefühl im rechter Fuß und sollte das schon irgendwie in den Griff bekommen. Es ist ja nicht so, das die Bremsen beim Antippen gleich zu machen... hoff ich zumindestens. Mir persönlich wäre das entfernen vom ABS sowieso am liebsten... den ein ABS von 1990 ist halt einfach noch nicht so gut gewesen wie heute und ich würde fast sagen das ein guter Fahrer besser/kontrollierter Bremsen kann also so ein Uraltes System. Aber ich mach mir da keinerlei Sorgen, den das ABS soll doch genau das blockieren der Reifen verhindern... und da ist das Nissan ABS schon sehr empfindlich (mMn teilweise zu empfindlich). Gerade im Hondabereich gibt es einige Leute die so große Bremsanlagen im Auto fahren, die haben das auch alle irgendwie in den Griff bekommen... dann sollte ich das auch packen. Jedoch muss man dazu sagen das ich wohl nie die maximale Bremskraft auf die Straße bekommen werde, da 205er Reifen einfach noch relativ schmal sind. Ich fahre aber normalerweise gerade mit dem NX auch relativ normal, somit werde ich wahrscheinlich nie in die Situation kommen die Bremsen am Limit zu bewegen... hab glaube ich genau 1 mal eine Vollbremsung machen müssen in knapp 3 Jahren die ich mit dem Hobel rumgefahren bin. Denke auch das sich das nicht wirklich viel ändern wird... ich fahre zwar relativ schnell und mit hohen Drehzahlen aber immer so das ich nie wirklich in solche Situationen komme (auf Holz klopf).


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2012)

Mmh.. linker Fuß?


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2012)

... xD


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2012)

Neues von der Audi-"Front":

Seit gestern kann man das A5 Cabrio auch als 2 Liter mit *manuellem Getriebe* konfigurieren, was im Übrigen das ist was ich ursprünglich wollte. Nun versuche ich ob ich meine Bestellung jetzt noch umkonfigurieren kann. Mal schauen ob es klappt. Würde neben einer riesen Portion mehr Fahrspaß auch 13.000,- Euro Kaufpreis und jährlich 140,- Euro Versicherung und 100,- Euro Steuer sparen, vom Sprit fange ich lieber garnicht erst an. Ich will zwar meinen Autowahnsinn nicht nur aufs Geld reduzieren, aber meine Wunschkonfig. + eine erwähnenswerte Ersparniss wäre ja auch mal was  .


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2012)

Wieso geht man freiwillig von einem 4.2l V8 auf einen 2L 4 Zylinder Motor runter?


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2012)

Wer sprach den jemals von dem abgehalftertem 4,2 Liter V8 (welchen es zum Glück zu keinem Zeitpunkt in einem S5 Cabrio gab)?
Die Frage die sich stellt ist: 3 Liter Kompressor mit S-Tronic (Doppelkupplung/ Automatik) oder 2 Liter Turbo mit 6-Gang Handschaltung.

.::EDIT::.
Nachfolgend der Audi-Code (AC3PM8EI) für meine MT-Konfig.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (11. Januar 2012)

Hm also da du es dir anscheinend Leisten kannst und Power in einem Auto schon Spaß macht würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht von einem S5, welcher wahnsinnig gut aussieht, auf einen normalen A5 ,den man viel öfter auf den Straßen sieht, wechseln nur damit du selbst schalten kannst. 
Abgesehen davon wundert es mich das man so spät noch umändern kann.


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Januar 2012)

Der wird doch dann aber langsamer sein als dein TT, oder?
Ich mein 1700kg auf 211 PS ist vllt ordentlich, aber schnell nicht gerade.

Edit: http://www.zeperfs.com/duel2726-3408.htm
Schon der normale A5 ist ein gutes Stück langsamer als der TT, das Cab wiegt bestimmt nochmal 100kg mehr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2012)

Von den Fahrleistungen ist es im Vergleich zum TT und auch zum S5 eine deutliche Verschlechterung. Das war mir aber ursprünglich schon klar. Denn 211 PS auf 1.705 kg reißen keine Bäume aus. Hmm, ist wirklich nicht einfach. Ich machs mal vom Glück abhängig. Mein Ansprechpartner ist in der nächsten Woche wieder im Geschäft, dann maile ich ihm meine Konfig und frage ob er es ändern will und kann. Schließlich hat er ja auch einen Rechtsanspruch gegen mich. Da ich ja schon einen Kaufvertrag unterzeichnet habe. Mich würde es freuen wenn ich doch noch das manuelle Getriebe bekomme. Wenn nicht ist der S5 ja auch ein netter Trost  .


----------



## Zoon (11. Januar 2012)

Nimm den V6Kompressor. Du wirst es sonst noch bereuen. Da ist die STronic gegenüber von "genug Leistung" schon das kleinere Übel.

Im TT schein der 211 PS Motor zwar noch gut sein aber im schwereren A5 .. ich weiß nicht.

Vorallem du kannst es dir ja leisten. Also V6 und basta


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer sprach den jemals von dem abgehalftertem 4,2 Liter V8 (welchen es zum Glück zu keinem Zeitpunkt in einem S5 Cabrio gab)?
> Die Frage die sich stellt ist: 3 Liter Kompressor mit S-Tronic (Doppelkupplung/ Automatik) oder 2 Liter Turbo mit 6-Gang Handschaltung.
> 
> .::EDIT::.
> ...



Ach stimmt ich hatte irgendwie im Kopf das du einen normalen S5 bestellt hättest mit dem stärksten Motor und bin darum vom V8 ausgegangen. Wobei der 6 Zylinder natürlich wesentlich besser ist als der V8... nahe gleiche Leistung bei weniger Unterhaltungskosten. Das das S5 Cabrio wirklich ein Leergewicht von 1875 Kilo wie es bei Wikipedia steht? Weil dann wäre ein 211PS Motor doch total unterdimensioniert findest du nicht? Meine Mom hat einen Crysler NewYork mit 3.5L 211PS etwa gleichem Gewicht... das ist teilweise schon ein hartes Brot. Da du ja meintest du kannst es dir leisten, würde ich persönlich den S5 weiter bestellt lassen... wirst sicherlich wesentlich mehr Spaß haben als mit so einer "Wanderdüne". 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Der wird doch dann aber langsamer sein als dein TT, oder?
> Ich mein 1700kg auf 211 PS ist vllt ordentlich, aber schnell nicht gerade.
> 
> Edit: Audi A5 2.0 TFSI vs Audi TT 2.0 TFSI -> Duel 27263408
> Schon der normale A5 ist ein gutes Stück langsamer als der TT, das Cab wiegt bestimmt nochmal 100kg mehr.



Oha das sieht nicht gerade nach Fahrspaß pur aus... gut aber bei dem Kampfgewicht ist das auch kein Wunder.


----------



## Nekro (11. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> wirst sicherlich wesentlich mehr Spaß haben als mit so einer "Wanderdüne".


 
Wanderdüne ... 7,1sek sind erstmal ne Hausnummer.
Klar ist S5 sportlicher,schneller,"schöner"...aber auch eben ne Ecke teurer in allen Bereichen. Auch wenn man das Geld dafür hat muss man es ja nicht rumschleudern. Kann er sich halt beim nächsten Mal mehr leisten wenn man mag, da gibts ja noch den magischen Buchstaben "R"


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2012)

Darum stand Wanderdüne auch in Anführungszeichen... ausserdem beziehen sich die 7.1 Sek auf den normalen A5, das Cabrio wird gut und gerne nochmal 100 Kilo mehr drauf haben. Dann bist du schon eher in Richtung 8 Sekunden


----------



## Nekro (11. Januar 2012)

Quattro ist bei 7,3sek, Front bei 7,5sek.


----------



## Zoon (11. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie versteh ich den Sinn dann nur nicht, erst wollt er vom TT weg (nagut wegen der 4 Sitzplätze) und halt auch ein bissel mehr Schub. Und nun doch zurück zum 4Zylinder?? Nicht das der Motor schlecht ist, im Umfeld bis max 1500 Kg macht der auch Spass ... Klar das A5 Cabrio ist mehr ein Cruiser als zum Rundezeiten jagen, aber Leistung kann man ja nie genug haben 

Die runden 8 Sekunden von 0 auf hundert sind zwar nicht übel. Aber beim Cruisen möchte man ja eher schön geschmeidig im hohen Gang dahingleiten. Da wird der V6K sein Vorteil gnadenlos ausspielen. Und der Sound ist besser. So ein aufgeblasener 4Zylinder klingt irgendwie nur nach schwerem Asthma ...

Letztendlich muss er es selber wissen, aber meine Wahl der Normale V6 Kompressor (nicht S5) der gute Mittelweg aus allem. 

Wenns dann mehr Power sein soll kann er ihn später noch locker auch S5 Niveau bei ABT heben lassen. Ach ne ITP mag ja keine "Tuning Bastelwerkstätten" 

Wobei Abt schon so tief bei Audi drin ist da bleibt sogar die Garantie erhalten ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2012)

Eins Vorweg, die Wiki-Werte sind nicht aktuell.
Aber es ist dennoch richtig, dass der A5 definitiv kein Sportwagen ist. Ist eher ein Komfortcabrio zum cruisen, was im Zweifelsfall über 240 km/h läuft.
Wie schon geschrieben, der A5 würde mir sogar einen Ticken mehr Spaß bringen, da ich ja kein Automatikfreund, unabhängig vom Funktionsprinzip, bin. Der Fahrleistungsvorteil vom S5 kommt für mich selten zum tragen, da ich schon seit längerem versuche mich nicht mehr provozieren zu lassen und sinnlos gefährlichen Rennen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Da ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe mein "Glückskontingent" aufgezerrt zu haben  . 
Mein Streckenprofil besteht zu deutlich über 90% aus Stadtverkehr, dafür reichen schlimmstenfalls auch 200 PS für aus. Die S5 Geschichte kam nur deshalb zustande, da man nach dem Facelift den 2 Liter nur mit S-Tronic und Quattro bestellen konnte. Ich dachte mir wenn ich diese beiden "Features" ohnehin mitnehmen muss, dann wenigstens mit der größtmöglichen Motorisierung  .

.::Edit::.
Durch das hohe Drehmoment fährt sich der A5 ganz OK. Immer schön im hohen Gang.
Abt macht eine Garantieversicherung, das hat mit der Werksgarantie nicht so viel zu tun.
Der normale V6T kostet nur 3.000,- Euro weniger, bei gleichen Fixkosten wie der S5 und den gleichen Nachteilen. Da hätte ich nicht so viel davon.


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Januar 2012)

audi ist immer teuer, ob der preis gerechtfertigt ist darüber kann man streiten, wobei meine meinung ganz klar ist dass man zu nem unverhältnismäßig hohen anteil den namen mitzahlt 
Und mit 200 PS unterdimensioniert? Finde ich ne etwas seltsame einstellung, was habe die menschen früher nur gemacht, als die autos noch 30 PS hatten und das schon viel war, und trotzdem sind sie auf dem weg von A nach B nicht verhungert 
Generell sagt PS überhaupt nix aus über fahrleistungen, PS is fürn stammtisch  Drehmoment ist deutlich relevanter, und das wichtigste ist und bleibt einfach das leistungsgewicht. geht es um fahrleistungen, zählt als allererstes das leistungsgewicht. Deswegen zersägt auch ne stinknormale tourer nen 300PS-Audi


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2012)

Was haben die Leute früher nur ohne Handy, LCD Monitor, SSD Festplatten oder DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher gemacht? Die Zeiten verändern sich einfach, abgesehen davon haben die Autos mit 30PS auch keine 1800Kilo geworgen sondern vielleicht 800 Kilo. Somit ist der Vergleich nicht sonderlich gelungen wenn man mich fragt  Rechne dir das Leistungsgewicht aus 1875Kilo und 211PS ergeben (8.88 Kilo pro PS)... du willst mir doch nicht sagen das man hier von einem guten Wert sprechen kann oder? Somit ist der Motor schon nicht überdimensioniert sondern schon hart an der Grenze (für mein Geschmack). Natürlich sieht das jeder anders...


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Januar 2012)

klar hat sich das gewicht auch verändert. Aber warum? vor allem auch wegen der immer größeren und stäärkeren motoren. Eigentlich ist dies doch völliger schwachsinn, man hat 5 mal so viel PS  wie früher aber ist nicht schneller, weil die technik sich selbst durch ihr hohes eigengewicht wieder ausbremst 
Und trotzdem, ein 200PS-motor in nem "normalen" auto (von mir aus mit 1400 kg) ist sicherlich nicht unterdiemsioniert, oder fährst du nur auf der rennstrecke? wenn ja, dann sollte man sich eh wo ganz anders einkaufen... Am meisten wird das auto heut eh inner stadt und auf der landstrasse bewegt, und für 100 sachen die man ja theoretisch nur fahren dürfte, reichen 100PS auch vollkommen aus. EInen wirklichen praktsichen nutzen zieht man aus ner hohen leistung im alltag selten bis gar nicht. Is halt nur fürn spass


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2012)

Wir reden hier aber nicht von einem Auto mit 1400 Kilo sondern von einem mit 1875 Kilo... ich habe nicht gesagt das jeder 200PS Motor unterdimensioniert ist. Es geht hier um ein spezielles Auto und da finde ich den Motor schon ziemlich schwach. Klar reichen 100PS, aber wenn man das so sieht, warum dann überhaupt neue Autos kaufen? Ein 25 Jahre alter Lada bringt dich auch von A nach B... deine Vergleiche hinken gewaltig. Bei einem 1000 Kilo schweren/leichten Fahrzeug reichen auch 100PS, aber wir sprechen hier eben nicht von 1000 Kilo.


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Generell sagt PS überhaupt nix aus über fahrleistungen.......und das wichtigste ist und bleibt einfach das leistungsgewicht. geht es um fahrleistungen, zählt als allererstes das leistungsgewicht.


 Also doch PS? 


Riverna schrieb:


> 8.88 Kilo pro PS


 Naja, sooo schlecht ist das auch nicht. Hatte meine alte Aklasse als Leistungsgewicht (8,6kg), die ging auch recht ordentlich. Aber bei nem schicken A5 erwartet man irgenwie mehr. Im A4 macht der Motor sehr ordentlich Druck. Hatte neulich einen vor mir, musste echt gucken, dass ich dranbleiben kann, trotz meines besseren Leistungsgewichts.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2012)

@Riverna:
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Vorher hatte ich 100PS auf ca 1200kg, jetzt sind es rund 200PS auf 1700. Sportlicher ist das nicht, eher im Gegenteil. Nur in der Vmax merkt man die Leistung dann doch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was haben die Leute früher nur ohne Handy, LCD Monitor, SSD Festplatten oder DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher gemacht? Die Zeiten verändern sich einfach, abgesehen davon haben die Autos mit 30PS auch keine 1800Kilo geworgen sondern vielleicht 800 Kilo. Somit ist der Vergleich nicht sonderlich gelungen wenn man mich fragt  *Rechne dir das Leistungsgewicht aus 1875Kilo und 211PS ergeben (8.88 Kilo pro PS)... du willst mir doch nicht sagen das man hier von einem guten Wert sprechen kann oder*? Somit ist der Motor schon nicht überdimensioniert sondern schon hart an der Grenze (für mein Geschmack). Natürlich sieht das jeder anders...


 
Wozu sollte man dieses Leistungsgewicht ausrechnen? Welches Auto wiegt denn 1875 kg bei 211 PS?
Falls wir hier vom A5 Cabrio sprechen, es wiegt 1.705 kg. Was zu einem Leistungsgewicht von 8,1 kg/ PS führt.

Zur Frage Drehmoment oder Leistung, da sehe ich es zwischenzeitlich auch so, dass im Alltag Drehmoment absoluter Leistung zu bevorzugen ist. Denn wann dreht man im normalen Verkehr den Motor tatsächlich aus? Was mich zu meiner persönlichen Ansicht bringt, dass sich im Alltag aufgeladene Fahrzeuge besser/ komfortabler als Drehorgeln bewegen lassen.

In meinem speziellen Fall ist es so, dass der A5 in *meinem Drehzahlbereich* 350 Nm und zwischen 100 und 150 PS anliegen hat, der S5 zwischen 400 und 440 Nm, was zu 110 bis 190 PS führt. Insofern sind die Leistungsunterschiede im Normalbetrieb nicht so eklatant. Bei maximaler Beschleunigung sind die beiden Fahrzeuge nicht vergleichbar, da der A5 auf 200 km/h rund 20 Sekunden langsamer beschleunigt, dass sind keine Welten, sondern Universen  .

Aber wie bereits erwähnt, als das Projekt A5(S5) für mich begonnen hat, war der 2 Liter meine erste Wahl. Auch eine Probefahrt im PreFacelift Coupé hat meine Entscheidung eher gefestigt, da es sich super entspannt, mit dem wohl besten manuellen Getriebe meines Lebens fahren lässt.

Egal, ich befürchte die Zeit arbeitet ohnehin gegen mich. Die Produktion des S5 Cabrios soll Mitte Februar sein, ich weiß nicht ob überhaupt derart tiefe Eingriffe in den bereits erteilten Auftrag möglich sind. Ich werde am Wochenende mit einem guten Freund noch einmal die Konfig. durchgehen, dann am Montag an meinen Verkäufer weiterleiten und schauen was passiert.
Was den S5 angeht, da geht es mir wie den meisten anderen Menschen, ich würde mich auch darüber freuen  (trotz seines ach so schlechten Leistungsgewicht von 5,8kg/PS).


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Januar 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Also doch PS?


 Nein, eben nicht. Klar, einen gewissen stellenwert hat die leistung des motors schon, aber eben lange nicht so hoch wie oft rumgeschwätzt wird.
 Nur ein kleines beispiel: Ein auto wiegt 1,5t und hat 200 PS. Ein anderes hat auch 200 PS, wiegt aber nur 800 KG (z.B. die Lotus-kandidaten). Also doch PS? Nein! Hier ist bei gleicher leistung das gewicht ausschlaggebend, PS ist also eher hintergründig 
Man könnte auch sagen kg/Nm, nur ist das haöt nicht gängig


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Januar 2012)

Das Leistungsgewicht bezieht aber, wie der Name schon sagt, PS bzw. KW mit ein. Daher zu sagen, PS haben nur einen sehr geringen Einfluss, dann aber das Leistungsgewicht als das absolut maßgebliche darzustellen, ist merkwürdig. Hoffe du weißt, das ich meine.


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2012)

Für die reine Beschleunigung ist das Drehmoment gar nicht so wichtig, Drehmoment kommen erst im Alltag zu trage wenn man in höheren Gängen beschleunigen will. Sieht man auch sehr schön hier: 

Honda Civic 1.6 Vti (EG6) vs Nissan 100 Nx Gti : The Duel 173662


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2012)

Solange Drehzahl x Drehmoment (:9550) Leistung ergibt ist beides fürs Beschleunigen, neben dem zu beschleunigenden Gewicht gleichbedeutend. Entscheidend ist eigentlich nur die Frage in wie weit man sich, bzw. Sein Fahrverhalten abhängig von der Drehzahl machen möchte.

Insofern empfinden es die meisten Fahrer als entspannter, wenn ein hohes Drehmoment anliegt, da dadurch zügiges Beschleunigen auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen möglich ist.


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2012)

Es gibt glaube ich niemanden, der freiwillig mit 200nm rumfährt statt lieber 350nm. Auch ich hätte im Alltag nichts dagegen ein paar nm mehr zu haben, jedoch habe ich das Glück das meine 192nm eh nur 1100 Kilo bewegen müssen da fällt das nicht so sonderlich negativ auf. Wobei man auch dazu sagen muss das Nissan Motoren relativ viel Drehmoment für die kleinen 2L Saugmotoren liefert. Wenn ich das mit Mazda oder Honda vergleiche...  Das ist halt der große Nachteil von einem nicht aufgeladenen Motor, da kommt man nie wirklich auf viel Drehmoment (mal von den 5 und 6L Monster abgesehen). Selbst der 5.7L V8 von meinem Vater hat "nur" 350nm anliegen.


----------



## Zoon (12. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klar hat sich das gewicht auch verändert. Aber  warum? vor allem auch wegen der immer größeren und stärkeren motoren.  Eigentlich ist dies doch völliger schwachsinn, man hat 5 mal so viel PS   wie früher aber ist nicht schneller, weil die technik sich selbst durch  ihr hohes eigengewicht wieder ausbremst



Naja jeder will heute 100 Airbags, 3 Autopiloten, Navi, 500 Watt Hifi  mit 80 Lautsprecher, Klimas etc. pp. habe da wiegen die Autos nunmal.  Klar ein Golf 2 kommt auch mit 75PS gut vom Fleck - aber da war auch an  Austattung: 4 Sitze, Lenkrad, Karosserie, 4 Räder, Motor das wars.  Beifahreraußenspiegel und Kopfstützen vorne nur gegen Aufpreis (ja  damals wussten die auch schon die Kunden zu schröpfen )
 Nun Vergleich mal, Den Golf 6 kann man mit normaler Austattung immer  noch mit den vorsintflutlichen 80 PS 1.4er Sauger  - wir nennen es mal -  "fahren". Von den Fahrwerten ist jeder 3.5 Tonner Sprinter überlegen.  Bzw. Der Durchzug ist durchaus gut wenn man am Berg vom MAN und Co  angeschoben wird. 





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Egal, ich befürchte die Zeit arbeitet ohnehin gegen mich. Die Produktion des S5 Cabrios soll Mitte Februar sein, ich weiß nicht ob überhaupt derart tiefe Eingriffe in den bereits erteilten Auftrag möglich sind.


 
Sei froh nwenn keine Änderung mehr möglich ist. 

Wobei kommt drauf an so bestimmte kleinere Sachen kann man wohl noch ändern. Aber von S5 auf Basismotor rückrüsten is ja doch ein großer Aufwand ....


----------



## Nekro (12. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wobei kommt drauf an so bestimmte kleinere Sachen kann man wohl noch ändern. Aber von S5 auf Basismotor rückrüsten is ja doch ein großer Aufwand ....


 
Ja, aber nur am Computer. Wenn die Produktion erst im Februar beginnt ist im Moment nur der Auftrag programmiert. Ob jetzt irgendeiner noch "Lust" hat den zu ändern ist die Frage, man stelle sich vor jeder Kunde könnte kurz vor Beginn nochmal alles über den Haufen werfen, der Aufwand wäre riesig für die Mitarbeiter. Daher gibts denke ich mal irgendeine Frist, als Beispiel 3 Monate vor Beginn.
Aber vllt. hat er ja Glück


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> So ein aufgeblasener 4Zylinder klingt irgendwie nur nach schwerem Asthma ...


Ja, wie z.B. der Evo X, muss aber nicht so sein: Opel GT MagnaFlow exhaust sound - YouTube


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es gibt glaube ich niemanden, der freiwillig mit 200nm rumfährt statt lieber 350nm. Auch ich hätte im Alltag nichts dagegen ein paar nm mehr zu haben, jedoch habe ich das Glück das *meine 192nm* eh nur 1100 Kilo bewegen müssen da fällt das nicht so sonderlich negativ auf. Wobei man auch dazu sagen muss das *Nissan Motoren relativ viel Drehmoment für die kleinen 2L Saugmotoren liefert*.


 
Nur für mein Verständniss  .
Hat der 2 Liter Sauger 192 Nm? Und wenn ja, was heißt dann viel für 2 Liter Hubraum?
Mehr oder weniger inoffizieller Standard ist ja bei Saugmotoren, etwa 100 Nm/ Liter Hubraum, bei Sportmotoren etwas mehr, bei einigen Motoren etwas weniger. Bei aufgeladenen Motoren sieht es natürlich ein wenig anders aus, da geht der Trend so in die Richtung von ~ 160 - 200 Nm/ Liter, wird halt von Jahr zu Jahr mehr.

Unabhängig vom jeweiligen Einzelwert ist natürlich auch das "Wann" eine interessante Frage. Je füher und je mehr Drehmoment anliegt umso schaltfauler kann man fahren, muss man natürlich nicht, aber frühes Drehmoment ist ja auch frühe Leistung.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Januar 2012)

100nm pro L bei einem Sauger sind schon sehr gut. Der 2 bzw. 2.2L des S2000 erreicht das auch gerade so.


----------



## Falk (12. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> 100nm pro L bei einem Sauger sind schon sehr gut. Der 2 bzw. 2.2L des S2000 erreicht das auch gerade so.


Der 3.2L VR6 von VW z.B. im Golf R32 kommt auch auf genau 100nm pro L (320NM -> 3.2L).

Was ganz anderes: kennt sich jemand mit Auto-Transport-Firmen aus? Ich will den Cuore von Nürnberg nach Lübeck schaffen, ohne selbst >600km mit 42ps durch die Gegend zu eiern. Bisher habe ich nur Angebote gefunden, wo ich so um und bei 500€ loswerden würde - nicht wirklich spannend. Nach München fahren, dort auf den Autozug -> auch >250km + Bahnfahrt. 

Also: Lösungsvorschläge? Das Auto ist angemeldet und fahrbereit...


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Januar 2012)

Schon mal bei der Post gefragt?


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, wie z.B. der Evo X, muss aber nicht so sein: Opel GT MagnaFlow exhaust sound - YouTube



Ein R4 ist leider nicht unbedingt für einen besonders tollen Klang berühmt (egal ob Sauger oder Turbo). Natürlich kann man etwas aushelfen mit einer gescheiten Auspuffanlage, mir persönlich gefällt z.B. dieser "Rasenmäher" Sound wie ihn die meisten nennen. Mich machen dafür die V8, V10 und V12 Motoren was den Sound angeht nicht wirklich an, ich persönlich finde das der schönste Motorsound immernoch der vom WRX STI mit passender Auspuffanlage ist. Aber auch 4 Zylinder können "ok" klingen, die V6 Motoren hingegen klingen fast immer geil. 

Mein R4 im Sunny:
Nissan Sunny GTi - YouTube

WRX STi mit Invidia G200:
Invidia G200 Exhaust for WRX/STi - YouTube

MX3 V6:
Mazda Mx3 in Action - YouTube

Ich mein klar gegen diese beiden habe ich was den Sound angeht nicht die geringste Chance... aber für einen R4 klingt er ziemlich gut wie ich finde. 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur für mein Verständniss  .
> Hat der 2 Liter Sauger 192 Nm? Und wenn ja, was heißt dann viel für 2 Liter Hubraum?
> Mehr oder weniger inoffizieller Standard ist ja bei Saugmotoren, etwa 100 Nm/ Liter Hubraum, bei Sportmotoren etwas mehr, bei einigen Motoren etwas weniger. Bei aufgeladenen Motoren sieht es natürlich ein wenig anders aus, da geht der Trend so in die Richtung von ~ 160 - 200 Nm/ Liter, wird halt von Jahr zu Jahr mehr.



Mit 192nm (original 178nm) bei 2L bin ich schon sehr gut dabei. Rechne dir mal aus wieviel Drehmoment pro Liter man hat: 

SR20VE 2L 190PS 196nm = 98nm pro Liter (der Motor von meinem Sommerfahrzeug)
A3 2.0L FSI 150PS 200nm = 100nm pro Liter 
BMW 320i E36i 150PS 190nm = 95nm pro Liter
BMW 320i E90 173PS 200nm = 100nm pro Liter
Ford Focus 2.0L 130PS 174nm = 87nm pro Liter
Audi R8 V10 FSI 525PS 530nm = 102nm pro Liter 

Mit 100nm pro Liter ist man bei einem Sauger schon relativ gut dabei. Wie du siehst hat selbst der R8 im kaum nm mehr pro Liter den er rausholt. Wenn man jetzt andere japanische Fahrzeuge nimmt wird es noch deutlicher das Nissan da schon recht viel nm rausgeholt hat: 


SR20VE 2L 190PS 196nm = 98nm pro Liter (der Motor von meinem Sommerfahrzeug)
Honda Civic EP3 2L 200PS 196nm = 98nm pro Liter
Mazda MX5 2.0L 160PS 190nm = 95nm pro Liter
Honda S2000 2.2L 240PS 208nm = 94.5nm pro Liter
Honda Integra Type R 1.8L 190PS 178nm = 89nm pro Liter
Mazda MX3 V6 1.8L 133PS 160nm = 88.8nm pro Liter
Mitsubishi Eclipse D22 2.0L 150PS 177nm = 88.5nm pro Liter
Toyota MR2 W3 2.0L 140PS 170nm = 85nm pro Liter

Selbst mein kleiner Motor kann da gut mithalten, wobei man einen "gemachten" Motor (192nm zu 178nm im Serienzustand) da schlecht mit vergleichen kann. Mit den Serienmässigen 178nm wäre er auch recht weit unten angesiedelt. Ausserdem sprechen wir hier von Technik die anfang der 90er erschaffen wurde, da gurken VW aus 2L mit 166nm bzw aus 2.8L 235nm rum  Das man mit 178nm aus 2L heute niemand mehr hinterm Ofen vorlocken kann ist selbsterklärend.

Wobei mir persönlich das Drehmoment egal ist, hauptsache die Karre geht einigermassen vorwärts. Ob das nun durch das niedrige Gewicht, den starken Motor oder das heftige Drehmoment passiert interessiert mich nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Der 3.2L VR6 von VW z.B. im Golf R32 kommt auch auf genau 100nm pro L (320NM -> 3.2L).





Riverna schrieb:


> Audi R8 V10 FSI 525PS 530nm = 102nm pro Liter
> 
> Mit 100nm pro Liter ist man bei einem Sauger schon relativ gut dabei. Wie du siehst hat selbst der R8 im kaum nm mehr pro Liter den er rausholt. Wenn man jetzt andere japanische Fahrzeuge nimmt wird es noch deutlicher das Nissan da schon recht viel nm rausgeholt hat:


 

Da komm ich mit meinem Clio auf etwas mehr. 107,5 Nm/L (215Nm -> 2L)


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Januar 2012)

das ist doch jetzt völlig egal ob der motor vom einen auto jetzt 2 Nm mehr pro 100ccm leistet als der andere, werdet mal nicht zu erbsenzählern 
Es kommt auch ganz drauf an wie die motoren ausgelegt sind, man kann aus praktisch jeden einspritzer mindestens 10-20% mehr leistung/drehmoment rausholen, ohne was an der hardware zu ändern  Aber einige motoren sind eben mit absicht nicht von werk aus bis an ihr leistungsmaximum programmiert, sondern die einen halt mehr auf lebensdauer, die anderen mehr auf spritsparen etc pp...
Deshalb sind solche vergleiche was  motoren verschiedener fahrzeuge im serienzustand an leistung abgeben, völliger schwachsinn. Erst wenn sie mal völlig ausgereizt sind, softwareseitig, kann man solche vergleiche der "hardware" ziehen


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Erst wenn sie mal völlig ausgereizt sind, softwareseitig, kann man solche vergleiche der "hardware" ziehen


Verstehe deine Logik nicht. Was verstehst du unter dem Maximum? Wie lange soll das Maximum funktionieren? Von daher ist der hier angestellte Vergleich schon angebracht.


----------



## Nekro (12. Januar 2012)

Wobei der Sunny eigentlich nur laut ist Das einzig Schöne finde ich ist das Knallen. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden 

Ich mag da mehr was in Richtung von diesem Gefährten
Focus RS Mk2 Milltek Exhaust System SCC Performance 385 conversion - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> das ist doch jetzt völlig egal ob der motor vom einen auto jetzt 2 Nm mehr pro 100ccm leistet als der andere, werdet mal nicht zu erbsenzählern



Ich finde, da kann man schon ma zum Erbsenzähler werden. Wenn man sieht, dass ein Lamborghini Aventador "nur" auf rund 106 Nm/L (690 Nm -> 6,5Liter) und ich mit meiner Schüssel auf 107,5 Nm/L, dann hab ich natürlich soooooo ne Latte ! 

Aber ma, im Ernst, sowas sagt natürlich nicht viel aus. Ich finds trotzdem geil!


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2012)

@Riverna,

bei den meisten deutschen Autos der letzten 10 - 15 Jahre sind eben diese 100 Nm/ Liter "Standard". Deshalb hat mich die Aussage ein wenig gewundert. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich bei den Motordaten der meisten ausländischen Volumenmodelle passen muss, da sie mich nur tw. interessieren. Bzw. 4 Zylinder Sauger sind für mich was ganz besonderes -> Objekt des Hasses  . 
Da es nur 3 Wege zur Leistung bei Verbrennungsmotoren gibt, bleibt beim 4 Zylinder Sauger nur der von mir am wenigsten Gemochte übrig.

.::EDIT::.

Übrigens ein stinklangweiliger BMW 530i der letzten Generation (E60) wuchtet bei 3 Liter Hubraum immerhin 320 Nm auf die Kurbelwelle was immerhin knapp 107 Nm/ Liter bedeutet. Ein Sportmotor wie der des M3s (altes Modell, E46) bietet über 112 Nm/Liter. Aber das ist Erbsenzählerei. Wenn man Drehmomentsprünge sehen will, muss man rüber zu den aufgeladenen Motoren schauen, da macht man keine halben Sachen mit 5 Nm weniger oder 10 Nm mehr, da kommt man im aktuellen M5 einfach mit 680 Nm um die Ecke. Wenn's sein muss kann man auch 1.000 Nm und mehr im PKW Bereich bekommen. Und das ab Werk, ist halt nur eine Frage des Ladedrucks.


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 4 Zylinder Sauger sind für mich was ganz besonderes -> Objekt des Hasses  .



Oh je, das tut mir jetzt irgendwo leid. Ist dir da mal was Schlimmes passiert? Ein Unfall oder so?  Eine posttraumatische Störung? Zerkratzt du nachts Autos? Diese bösen, bösen 4 zylindrigen Feinde? Und sag jetzt nicht, dass du häufiger mal in Berlin oder Hamburg bist... Du Teufel, du ;o) !


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2012)

Vorallem wie kann man einen 4 Zylinder Sauger nicht mögen, aber einen 4 Zylinder Turbo doch? Das macht überhaupt keinen unterschied, klingt beides nahezu gleich, hab beides die gleich (bescheidene Laufruhe) nur das der Turbo etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Motor holt und man nicht so hoch drehen muss. Den einzigen Vorteil den man damit hat ist, dass man mehr Drehmoment zur verfügung hat. Ich persönlich find es eher anders rum, lieber einen Saugmotor der die gleiche Leistung hat wie sein aufgeladener Bruder. Weniger Anfällig und somit in der Regel im Unterhalt günstiger. 

Wobei ich mich eh frage, wie man einen Gegenstand als Hassobjekt sehen kann.


----------



## Falk (12. Januar 2012)

Wer etwas gegen 4-Zylinder-Sauger hat, sollte mal einen 3-Zylinder-Sauger erleben. Laufruhe wie eine Steptanzgruppe...


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Wer etwas gegen 4-Zylinder-Sauger hat, sollte mal einen 3-Zylinder-Sauger erleben. Laufruhe wie eine Steptanzgruppe...



Hast du was anderes erwartet? Wenn ein Kolben oben is, sind zwei unten und umgekehrt. Da is nix mit Massenausgleich...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2012)

Also doch wieder 2 Zylinder Boxer wie bei der Ente .

Meine 5 Zylinder laufen jedenfalls super weich, auch wenn man das bei der Zahl vielleicht nicht erwarten würde. Da seh ich keinen Verbesserungsbedarf. Kommt wohl auch drauf an wie viel Mühe man sich mit Ausgleichswellen und Lagerung gibt.


----------



## Nekro (12. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem wie kann man einen 4 Zylinder Sauger nicht mögen, aber einen 4 Zylinder Turbo doch? Das macht überhaupt keinen unterschied, klingt beides nahezu gleich, hab beides die gleich (bescheidene Laufruhe) nur das der Turbo etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Motor holt und man nicht so hoch drehen muss.


 
er holt etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Auto. Bei Serienwagen rund 80ps. 
Golf 1.4 = 80ps
Golf 1.4 TSI = 160ps


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hast du was anderes erwartet? Wenn ein Kolben oben is, sind zwei unten und umgekehrt. Da is nix mit Massenausgleich...


 
Hmm.. einer oben, einer mittig und einer unten geht nicht?


----------



## roadgecko (12. Januar 2012)

Nekro schrieb:


> er holt etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Auto. Bei Serienwagen rund 80ps.
> Golf 1.4 = 80ps
> Golf 1.4 TSI = 160ps



Nagut, man kann jetzt nicht pauschal sagen, das ein Turbo 80ps bringt 

Es ist natürlich von mehreren Faktoren abhänging und eine Prozentuale Angabe ist da wesentlich realistischer.

Angenommen wir haben einen 6Zyliner Sauger mit 3.0 Litern Hubraum und 300ps. So wird dieser mit einer Turbo-Aufladung sicherlich mehr als 380ps leisten können. Nur fürs Verständniss.


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hmm.. einer oben, einer mittig und einer unten geht nicht?


 

Jo, und irgendwann ist auch einer dreiviertel oben und dreiviertel unten und und und... blah blah


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2012)

Nekro schrieb:


> er holt etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Auto. Bei Serienwagen rund 80ps.
> Golf 1.4 = 80ps
> Golf 1.4 TSI = 160ps


 
Das mag bei VW so sein, die bauen beim 122PS 1.4er Golf Motor auch einen Turbo ein. Aber das ist nicht der Regelfall... kann dir auch einige Beispiele nennen wo es nicht so ist. Den 122PS 1.4L Motor von Golf hast du auch gekonnt verschwiegen...


----------



## Nekro (12. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Den 122PS 1.4L Motor von Golf hast du auch gekonnt verschwiegen...


 
Genauso war es... Ich hab ein Beispiel genannt dafür, ich dacht das reicht und ich muss nicht den ganzen Fuhrpark aufzählen
Es gibt für alles ein Gegenbeispiel. Fakt ist trotzdem, Turbo bringts!
Ein K04-Kit für meinen GTI + ein paar Extras wie Pumpe,Kühler usw. würde das doppelte an Leistung möglich machen - Einfachaufladung wohlbemerkt!


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2012)

Wo behauptete ich nochmal das ein Turbo nichts bringt?


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Januar 2012)

Nekro schrieb:


> er holt etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Auto. Bei Serienwagen rund 80ps.
> Golf 1.4 = 80ps
> Golf 1.4 TSI = 160ps


 
Der hat zusätzlich einen kompressor.
Bei meiner aklasse bringt der turbo etwa 60 ps.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Januar 2012)

dreizylinder bedeutet nicht dass immer einer/zwei oben und der /die anderen unten sein müssen... Es kann genausogut ein versatz von 120° sein, was dann eine recht gute laufruhe hergibt. Ich steh generell auf ungerade zylinderzahlen, da diese immer nen extrem geilen sound liefern, bestes beispiel Focus RS,Golf VR5, Triumph-moppeds etc 
und gerade im motorradsegment spielen 3-zylinder derzeit ne große rolle, triumph hat mit seinen 3-zylindern in vielen klassen die drehmomentstärksten motoren


----------



## Nekro (12. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Wo behauptete ich nochmal das ein Turbo nichts bringt?





Riverna schrieb:


> wie kann man einen 4 Zylinder Sauger nicht mögen, aber einen 4 Zylinder Turbo doch? Das macht überhaupt keinen unterschied (...) nur das der Turbo etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Motor holt


 
Nicht nichts bringt, sondern kaum was. Ein Turbo holt ne Ecke mehr raus



> Nagut, man kann jetzt nicht pauschal sagen, das ein Turbo 80ps bringt


Das war mir jetzt auch klar  War vllt. etwas umständlich formuliert  Größe, Mapping, Kühler, Hubraum , etc. spielen da eine große Rolle.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem wie kann man einen 4 Zylinder Sauger nicht mögen, aber einen 4 Zylinder Turbo doch? Das macht überhaupt keinen unterschied, klingt beides nahezu gleich, hab beides die gleich (bescheidene Laufruhe) nur das der Turbo etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Motor holt und man nicht so hoch drehen muss. Den einzigen Vorteil den man damit hat ist, dass man mehr Drehmoment zur verfügung hat. Ich persönlich find es eher anders rum, lieber einen Saugmotor der die gleiche Leistung hat wie sein aufgeladener Bruder. Weniger Anfällig und somit in der Regel im Unterhalt günstiger.



4 Zylinder Turbo Motoren neuerer Machart simmulieren hubraumstarke Saugmotoren. D.h. das z.B. die 350 Nm von meinem TTchen sich wie ein gut gemachter Sechszylinder Motor anfühlen. Damit kann ich Leben. Der Sound ist mir relativ egal, wofür habe ich BOSE  . Zur Anfälligkeit kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hatte bisher 2 klassiche Turbos (Saugrohreinspritzer) und 5 moderne Turbos (Direkteinspritzer), aber mit der Aufladung keine Probleme. Zu den Unterhaltskosten kann ich nur sagen, das mein aktueller Wagen von den Fixkosten supergünstig ist. Vebrauch 8,16 Liter/ 100 km (mach das mal mit einem großen Saugmotor), etwas über 100,- Euro Steuern, unter 600,- Euro Versicherung pro Jahr und etwa 300,- Wartung alle 2 Jahre. Und die Bremsscheiben halten bei meinem Alu-Hybrid auch ewig, habe jetzt knapp 29tkm runter und die Bremsscheiben/ Beläge sind wie neu  .

Das Problem ist, wenn du z.B. einen Sauger haben wolltest der ebenfalls die 350 Nm bei 1.600 Upm liefert, dann stehen wir irgendwo zwischen 4 und 5 Liter Hubraum. Aber mit so einem "Eisenschwein" auf der Vorderachse ist es nichts mehr mit Leichtfüssigkeit die der aufgeladene 4 Zylinder liefert.



Riverna schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich eh frage, wie man einen Gegenstand als Hassobjekt sehen kann.


 
Naja, als Autofan mache ich mir vielleicht ein paar mehr Gedanken über das jeweilige Gefährt als der Standardnutzer. Und die mit Abstand schlechtesten Fahrerlebnisse (mal den Smart aussen vor ) kann ich 4 Zylinder Saugern zuordnen. Null Druck von unten, wenn Leistung dann nur im Krawallmodus und bei Abruf der Leistung geht der Verbrauch vor die Hunde. Und da es mir persönlich dann doch zu peinlich wäre mit 5.000 - 8.000 Upm durch die Gegend zu fahren und zu langweilig nur mit 50 abgerufenen Pferdchen unterwegs zu sein, ist eben der 4 töpfige Sauger das absolute No-Go für mich.


----------



## Burn_out (12. Januar 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Der hat zusätzlich einen kompressor.
> Bei meiner aklasse bringt der turbo etwa 60 ps.



Sicher? Mir wurde gesagt, der kleine Motor hat nur einen Turbo.
Gibt es in der aktuellen Golf Generation überhaupt noch einen 1,4 Sauger?

Ich würde da eher A3 2.0 FSI und 2.0 TFSI vergleichen, da macht der Turbo 50-60PS aus. Beim A3 8L war der Unterschied 1.8 zu 1.8T 125 PS zu 150PS. Allerdings gabs auch einen 1.8T mit 180PS und einen mit 210/220PS, die letzteren beiden allerdings mit anderem Lader.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Sicher? Mir wurde gesagt, der kleine Motor hat nur einen Turbo.
> Gibt es in der aktuellen Golf Generation überhaupt noch einen 1,4 Sauger?



Der Ver Golf 170 PS hat ebenso einen Kompressor zum stopfen des Turbolochs wie der 160 PS Motor im VIer Golf.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher A3 2.0 FSI und 2.0 TFSI vergleichen, da macht der Turbo 50-60PS aus. Beim A3 8L war der Unterschied 1.8 zu 1.8T 125 PS zu 150PS. Allerdings gabs auch einen 1.8T mit 180PS und einen mit 210/220PS, die letzteren beiden allerdings mit anderem Lader.


 
Die Beispiele decken nicht das tatsächliche Spektrum ab.
Den 2.0 TFSi gibt es mit bis zu 272 PS, da macht der Turbo theoretisch 122 PS aus.
Beim alten 1.8T reicht das Spektrum bis zu 245 PS, was einer "Turbo-Leistung" von 120 PS entspricht. Und beide Beispiele sind single Turbos. Was im 4 Zylinder Bereich auch typisch ist. Bi-Turbo kommen typischerweise bei Hubraumstärkeren Motoren mit mehr Zylindern zum Einsatz. Dann oftmals ein Lader pro Zylinderbank.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Januar 2012)

Hey Jungs mal ne frage
Ich bin vorhin auf der BAB Gefahren mit unserem großen Dienstwagen (T5). Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich das Lenkrad minimal (max 1°) drehen kann ohne dass etwas passierte. In diesem Bereich war das Gefühl im Lenkrad auch sehr schwammig und wesentlich leichtgängiger als sonst. 

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

Nekro schrieb:


> Nicht nichts bringt, sondern kaum was. Ein Turbo holt ne Ecke mehr raus



Auch das Wort "kaum" finde ich nirgends in meinen Aussagen, ich sprach von "etwas mehr Leistung". Das ist ein flexibler Begriff, für mich sind 40 - 60PS keine Unmengen sonden eben etwas. Die 80PS vom Golf sind da wohl eher die Ausnahme. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> langweilig nur mit 50 abgerufenen Pferdchen unterwegs zu sein, ist eben der 4 töpfige Sauger das absolute No-Go für mich.



Dann bist du definitiv die falschen Sauger gefahren... bei 2000U/Min liegen bei mir über 180nm an. Das reicht locker aus um ohne viel Drehzahl fahren zu müssen... klar Leistung kommt erst später. Wenn dir das alles zu langweilig ist, frag ich mich was du mit einem 1.7t schweren Karren willst der mit seinen 211PS nun wahrlich nicht vor Kraft stotzt. Dann solltest du beim S5 bleiben, weil von dem vielen Drehmoment bleibt am Ende nicht viel hängen.


----------



## roadgecko (13. Januar 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs mal ne frage
> Ich bin vorhin auf der BAB Gefahren mit unserem großen Dienstwagen (T5). Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich das Lenkrad minimal (max 1°) drehen kann ohne dass etwas passierte. In diesem Bereich war das Gefühl im Lenkrad auch sehr schwammig und wesentlich leichtgängiger als sonst.
> 
> Woran könnte das liegen?


 
Hört sich nach Spiel in der Lenkung an. Da Liegt meißt an defekten oder älteren Spurstangen. Wenn das Gewinde und Die Lager nicht mehr 100% Top sind kann es schonmal passieren das sie sich leicht bewegen lassen, ohne das die Bewegung vom Lenkrad bzw. Lenkgetriebe direkt an die Räder weitergegeben werden. 

Das kommt bei älteren Autos schonmal vor, und ist bis zu einem gewissen Maß nicht besonders schlimm.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann bist du definitiv die falschen Sauger gefahren... bei 2000U/Min liegen bei mir über 180nm an.


 
Gibts dazu nen Leistungsdiagramm ?  
Btw ist dir nen fehler unterlaufen bei deiner auflistung 

BMW E90 320I hat 210nm bei 170 PS 
BMW E90 320SI hat 200nm bei 173PS ( Homolagations Editon auf 2600stk begrenzt ) 

@*ITpassion-de* 
Gab bei BMW auch schon vor dem E60 Motoren mit 3 Liter hubraum und 320nm 
E36 M3 3.0 ( Motorcode S50B30 ) 320nm 
E36 M3 GT  ( Motorcode S50B30 ) 323nm 
E36 M3 3.2 ( Motocode S50B32 ) 350nm 

Auch erwähnenswert der E30 M3 
Motorcode S14B23, 4 Zylinder 16V 2.3L 230-240nm ( Kat 230nm Katlos 240nm ) bereits 1986 
Sondermodelle wie der Evolution, Sport Evolution und Cecetto mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann bist du definitiv die falschen Sauger gefahren... bei 2000U/Min liegen bei mir über 180nm an. Das reicht locker aus um ohne viel Drehzahl fahren zu müssen... klar Leistung kommt erst später. Wenn dir das alles zu langweilig ist, frag ich mich was du mit einem 1.7t schweren Karren willst der mit seinen 211PS nun wahrlich nicht vor Kraft stotzt. Dann solltest du beim S5 bleiben, weil von dem vielen Drehmoment bleibt am Ende nicht viel hängen.


 
Also 180 Nm bei 2.000 Upm sind 51,3 PS. 350 Nm bei 2.000 Upm sind 100 PS. Da der A5 nicht doppelt so schwer wie dein Wagen ist, dürfte klar sein wer den besseren Durchzug bietet. Vor allem da ein leichter Gasstoß auch sofort eine dramatische Leistungssteigerung beim A5 bringt. Zum Vergleich, bei 3.000 Upm liegen bei dir theoretisch etwa 75 PS an, beim A5 sind es schon 150 PS. Und bei 4.000 Upm dürfte dein Wagen sich der 100 PS Grenze nähern, da liefert der Audi schon 200 PS. Immer unter der Annahme das du zwischen 2.000 und 4.000 Upm 180 Nm hast.

Momentan tendiere ich zwar auch wieder mehr zum S5 als zum A5, dass liegt aber mehr am Preis, da Geld sparen zwar erstmal immer gut klingt aber wir reden hier ja von keinem Vermögen. Naja mal schauen.
Der A5 wäre für die meisten Leute OK, da die Leistungsauslegung des Motors sehr 'gute' 211 PS bietet. Die sind nicht nur auf dem Papier sondern über ein Drehzahlband von knapp 2.000 Touren abrufbar.


----------



## Zoon (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Sound ist mir relativ egal, wofür habe ich BOSE .


 
 Poste das mal in einem Hifi Forum 



Burn_out schrieb:


> Gibt es in der aktuellen Golf Generation überhaupt noch einen 1,4 Sauger?



Kla gibts den noch, den 1.4er mit 80 PS. Vorallem im Golf Plus voll  beladen kommt ein Gefühl auf als wenn du fliegst. Beschleunigung vom 0 -  100 wird mit einem Kalender gemessen


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Poste das mal in einem Hifi Forum


 
Das gute Markenprodukte bei (jungen) HiFi Fans nicht beliebt sind weiß ich. Als junger Spritzer hatte ich mir auch selbst "Schrott" ins Auto eingebaut. Seit ich mit den Neuwagen angefangen hatte, bestelle ich immer das best mögliche Soundsystem mit und bin hoch zufrieden. Und darum geht es ja schlussendlich, dass es einem selbst und ggfs. den Mitfahrern gefällt.

Letzte Woche Freitag hatte ich nocheinmal die Gelegenheit mit einem S5 unterwegs zu sein, diesesmal dachte ich auch drann eine SD Karte mit Musik mit zu nehmen. Also was das B&O System da veranstalltet, ist in meinen Ohren ganz großes Kino.

Übrigens hat mein Kollege über die Weihnachtsfeiertage sein Selbstbau-Gefrickel im Wohnzimmer gegen ein BOSE System für etwa 3.500,- Euro getauscht. Das ist jetzt definitiv ein anderes Kaliber als das was man sonst so kennt  .


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Januar 2012)

Hauptsache es gefällt dir. Im HiFi Forum sind auch so ultra freakige Leute unterwegs, die meinen sie bräuchten 120% Lösungen.

Willst du den Audi eigentlich als privat Wagen kaufen?


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

Mit der Einschätzung liegst du recht gut, muss man dir lassen. 

2000U/Min = 50PS und 180nm
3000U/Min = 80PS und 185nm
4000U/Min = 100PS und 185nm
5000U/Min = 140PS und 200nm
6000U/Min = 180PS und 200nm
7000U/Min =  196PS und 200nm 

Das in Verbindung mit 1105 Kilo (gemessene 1145Kilo) Kampfgewicht drückt er schon ganz ordentlich. Ich sag auch nicht das der 2.0L TFSI Motor von Audi schlecht ist, viel mehr stört mich das die aktuellen Autos schwerer und schwerer und schwerer werden. Ein Auto braucht heute doch locker 50 bis 100PS mehr um die gleiche Fahrleistung zu haben wie noch vor 10 bis 15 Jahren...


----------



## Burn_out (13. Januar 2012)

Dafür gibts ja dann auch noch die 7 und 8 Gang Getriebe

Bmw geht ja teilweise schon den richtigen Weg, der neue F30 wiegt 40Kg weniger als der E90. Das einzige was mir wiederrum nicht gefällt ist, dass er noch länger geworden ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Willst du den Audi eigentlich als privat Wagen kaufen?


 
Ja. Die 1% Regelung würde mich "umbringen"  .



Riverna schrieb:


> Mit der Einschätzung liegst du recht gut, muss man dir lassen.
> 
> 2000U/Min = 50PS und 180nm 51 PS
> 3000U/Min = 80PS und 185nm 79 PS
> ...



Danke. War aber keine Einschätzung, sondern ich habe einfach auf Basis der von dir angegebenen 180 Nm nachgerechnet.
In rot habe ich mal die Werte daneben geschrieben, welche sich aus deinen Drehmomentangaben errechnen.
Eins wundert mich. Ich kenne keinen Saugmotor welcher bei 90% Drehmoment so früh einsteigt, 3.000 Upm später am Zenit ist und dieses dann auch noch als Plateau hält. Vor allen Dingen, wie hoch dreht er? Denn es gibt wohl keinen Motor auf der Welt der sein Drehzahlplateau bis in den Begrenzer hält, ist normalerweise eher eine Diagonale, die irgendwo auf ~2/3 wieder sinkt. Es gibt zwar ausnahmen aber die eher neuerer Machart, durch abgekappte Drehmomentkurven. Hast du da irgendwie ein Diagramm von?




Riverna schrieb:


> Das in Verbindung mit 1105 Kilo (gemessene 1145Kilo) Kampfgewicht drückt er schon ganz ordentlich. Ich sag auch nicht das der 2.0L TFSI Motor von Audi schlecht ist, viel mehr stört mich das die aktuellen Autos schwerer und schwerer und schwerer werden. Ein Auto braucht heute doch locker 50 bis 100PS mehr um die gleiche Fahrleistung zu haben wie noch vor 10 bis 15 Jahren...


 
Das die Fahrzeuge immer schwerer werden stimmt. Ob es zwingend negativ zu sehen ist weiß ich nicht. OK, beim A5/ S5 Cabrio ist es auch wirklich extrem. Die Fahrzeuge bewegen sich in relativ hohen Gewichtsklassen. Aber es sind keine Bleibaren im Kofferraum, sondern viel Technik und eine brutal verwindungssteife Karosserie, mit der man Gullideckel und was-weiß-ich-noch alles überfahren kann ohne das geringste Karosseriezittern. Was man bei der Gewichtsdiskussion nicht unter den Teppich kehren darf ist, dass die Sicherheit der Insassen heute ein absurd hohes Niveau erreicht hat. D.h. in einem Fahrzeug wo man vor 10 oder 15 Jahren noch mit einer Blechscherre rausgeschnitten wurde und dann hoffen konnte das noch alles drann ist, steigt man heute aus, schüttelt sich und wartet auf den Mietwagen damit es weiter gehen kann  .

Das mit den Fahrleistungen ist auch so ein Kurriosum. Die Autos beschleunigen trotz hohem Gewicht immer besser. Da durch eine Drehmomentoptimierung heute oftmals mehr Leistung früher bereitsteht, was dann direkt zu besseren Beschleunigungswerten führt. Wenn ich das auf meinen TT übertrage, dann ist der Bestwert, denn ich bisher gefunden hatte ein 18s Wert auf 180 km/h. Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie schnell andere Fahrzeuge von vor 10/ 15 Jahren in der Leistungsklasse beschleunigt haben, dann fällt auf, dass die meisten Wagen langsamer waren. Selbst ein 265 PS (alter) Z4 3.0si macht da keinen großen Stich. Insofern sehe ich da keinen Grund zur Klage. Für mich persönlich wurde in der Vergangenheit oftmals beim Fahrzeugtausch auch ein neues Fahrleistungskapitel aufgeschlagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja dann auch noch die 7 und 8 Gang Getriebe
> 
> Bmw geht ja teilweise schon den richtigen Weg, der neue F30 wiegt 40Kg weniger als der E90. Das einzige was mir wiederrum nicht gefällt ist, dass er noch länger geworden ist.



Das 8-Gang Automatikgetriebe von BMW ist schon sehr gut gemacht. Sehr kurze Schaltzeiten, Kickdown über 3 Gänge geht auch super schnell. Sind vor ein paar Tagen den neuen 5er Probegefahren. 
Ich muss schon sagen, dass der viel besser ist als der Alte ( den haben wir zzt ), 200Km/h fühlen sich an wie 110-120Km/h mit " normalen Autos " und dabei ist er noch sehr leise


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Januar 2012)

Jop, kann ich bestätigen - mit dem 8-Gang braucht man kaum mehr ein DKG. Butterweich, wahnsinnig schnell, keine spürbare Zugkraftunterbrechung..


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Januar 2012)

wobei BMW mit dem getriebe japraktisch nix zu tun hat, entwickelt und gebaut wird es von ZF, ist auch in Audis zu finden, und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht auch im phaeton, im amarok isses auf jeden fall auch drin...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wobei BMW mit dem getriebe japraktisch nix zu tun hat, entwickelt und gebaut wird es von ZF, ist auch in Audis zu finden, und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht auch im phaeton, im amarok isses auf jeden fall auch drin...



Hat der Amarok ein 8-Gang Getriebe ? Haben die nicht das 6-Gang DSG ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat der Amarok ein 8-Gang Getriebe ? Haben die nicht das 6-Gang DSG ?


 
Nö, ein 8 Gang Automat.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

Was is denn ein Amarok?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jop, kann ich bestätigen - mit dem 8-Gang braucht man kaum mehr ein DKG. Butterweich, wahnsinnig schnell, keine spürbare Zugkraftunterbrechung..


 
Du spürst keine Zugkraftunterbrechung, weil es keine gibt. Keine Wandlerautomatik oder Doppelkupplungsgetriebe hat eine Zugkraftunterbrechung. Es wird beim schalten (teilweise) etwas Drehmoment weggenommen, was man manchmal spüren kann, aber es gibt keine Trennung wie beim Handschalter.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Let me google that for you


 

Hmm, ja, bissel arg hässlich, aber wenigstens kann man ne Kuh hinten drauf stellen. Wusste ich garnicht, dass VW jetzt auch in Geländewagen macht. Oder was auch immer sie dafür halten...


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Januar 2012)

klar gibt es beim DSG ne zugkraftunterbrechung! Nur ist diese so kurz (bei nem sportwagen so um die 50 ms), dass man sie kaum merkt. ABer ne unterbrechung ist weiterhin da.
Wirklich komplett ohne unterbrechung arbeitet nur ein stufenloses getriebe, oder ne variomatik wie man sie von rollern kennt 
@scholle: VW hat auch schon früher pick ups gebaut, der Taro z.B.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Pickup.
Das mögen die Amis da gibt es mehr.
Die Australier haben http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ute_(Australien)


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klar gibt es beim DSG ne zugkraftunterbrechung! Nur ist diese so kurz (bei nem sportwagen so um die 50 ms), dass man sie kaum merkt. ABer ne unterbrechung ist weiterhin da.



Das ist keine Zugkraftunterbrechung. Zugkraftunterbrechung ist eine komplette Trennung im Antriebsstrang, wie es bei der Trennkupplung des Handschalters der Fall ist und auch zu einer Unterbrechung des Beschleunigungsvorgangs führt.

Bei einem DSG wird die zweite Kupplung geschlossen, während die andere geöffnet wird. Dabei wird das Drehmoment reduziert und es kann bei diesem schleifenden Prozess natürlich nicht 100% des Drehmoments übertragen werden - das kann man manchmal spüren (die Beschleunigung wird halt kleiner). Aber zu keiner Zeit ist dabei der Kraftfluss komplett unterbrochen.

Diese ms-Angabe bei DSG und Wandlerautomaten ist die Dauer des gesamten Schaltvorgangs.

Ein paar Beispiele aus der Fachliteratur:
Die neue B-Klasse von Mercedes-Benz: Motor und Getriebe - ATZ online
Alfa TCT: Das erste Doppelkupplungsgetriebe von Alfa Romeo - ATZ online

Eine Wandlerautomatik schaltet auch unter Last. Nennt sich daher auch Lastschaltgetriebe. 
Dass ein stufenloses Getriebe keine Zugkraftunterbrechung hat, ist ja eh klar - das schaltet ja auch nicht im klassischen Sinne.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Danke. War aber keine Einschätzung, sondern ich habe einfach auf Basis der von dir angegebenen 180 Nm nachgerechnet.
> In rot habe ich mal die Werte daneben geschrieben, welche sich aus deinen Drehmomentangaben errechnen.
> Eins wundert mich. Ich kenne keinen Saugmotor welcher bei 90% Drehmoment so früh einsteigt, 3.000 Upm später am Zenit ist und dieses dann auch noch als Plateau hält. Vor allen Dingen, wie hoch dreht er? Denn es gibt wohl keinen Motor auf der Welt der sein Drehzahlplateau bis in den Begrenzer hält, ist normalerweise eher eine Diagonale, die irgendwo auf ~2/3 wieder sinkt. Es gibt zwar ausnahmen aber die eher neuerer Machart, durch abgekappte Drehmomentkurven. Hast du da irgendwie ein Diagramm von?



Ich gebe zu es ist wirklich ein sehr komisches Drehmoment Verhalten für einen Sauger, aber diverse Diagramme aus dem Internet bestätigen diese Aussage. Er dreht bis 7100U/Min dann ist er (leider) vom Steuergerät begrenzt um seinem großen Bruder dem SR20VE 20v (205PS) nicht gefährlich zu werden. Die Aussage zum Drehmoment kann ich bestätigen, mein Drehmomentverlauf beim Sunny ist genau so wie du es beschreibst, ziemlich genau in der Mitte vom Drehzahlband ist die höchste Drehmomentleistung und danach geht es langsam wieder runter. Ein eigenes Diagramm habe ich nicht, aber hab mal ein paar rausgesucht. Siehe unten den Anhang... jedoch muss ich eins fairerweise dazu sagen. Die Diagramme sind allesamt aus den Staaten, dort verbauen sie den Motor anders als ich es habe. Mein Motor ist ein SR20VE Block, ein SR20VE Kopf, SR20VE LMM und das originale SR20VE Steuergerät. Die Amis bauen aus kostengründen meistens einen SR20DE Block (143PS), ein SR20VE Kopf (190PS), einen SR20DE oder VG30DE LMM (143PS bzw 280PS) und das SR20DE Steuergerät (143PS) ein da sie erstens zu faul und zweitens zu dumm sind sich die Schaltpläne raus zu suchen und einen Kabelbaum zu fertigen. Es kann also rein Theoretisch sein, das ist entweder mehr oder weniger PS/NM habe als auf dem Diagramm. Das einzige was ich im Grunde genau weiß ist das der Motor so wie ich ihn verbaut habe laut Nissan 190PS und 196nm hat. Dazu kommt halt noch Auspuffanlage, Zündung, CAI und Kleinteile ergo werden es 200PS - 205PS sein. Das letzte Diagramm ist mein alter Motor aus dem 100NX welcher nun im Sunny werkelt. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das die Fahrzeuge immer schwerer werden stimmt. Ob es zwingend negativ zu sehen ist weiß ich nicht. OK, beim A5/ S5 Cabrio ist es auch wirklich extrem. Die Fahrzeuge bewegen sich in relativ hohen Gewichtsklassen. Aber es sind keine Bleibaren im Kofferraum, sondern viel Technik und eine brutal verwindungssteife Karosserie, mit der man Gullideckel und was-weiß-ich-noch alles überfahren kann ohne das geringste Karosseriezittern. Was man bei der Gewichtsdiskussion nicht unter den Teppich kehren darf ist, dass die Sicherheit der Insassen heute ein absurd hohes Niveau erreicht hat. D.h. in einem Fahrzeug wo man vor 10 oder 15 Jahren noch mit einer Blechscherre rausgeschnitten wurde und dann hoffen konnte das noch alles drann ist, steigt man heute aus, schüttelt sich und wartet auf den Mietwagen damit es weiter gehen kann  .



Das wiederum ist natürlich das wohl einzig Positive an dem Gewicht. Das es aber auch anders geht zeigt Porsche, da werden die Autos in den letzten Jahren eher leichter als schwerer trotz gleicher oder besserer Sicherheit. Gut Porsche und Audi (Mainstream Bereich) kann man nicht vergleichen, da sie in komplett anderen Preisklassen angesiedelt sind. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das mit den Fahrleistungen ist auch so ein Kurriosum. Die Autos beschleunigen trotz hohem Gewicht immer besser. Da durch eine Drehmomentoptimierung heute oftmals mehr Leistung früher bereitsteht, was dann direkt zu besseren Beschleunigungswerten führt. Wenn ich das auf meinen TT übertrage, dann ist der Bestwert, denn ich bisher gefunden hatte ein 18s Wert auf 180 km/h. Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie schnell andere Fahrzeuge von vor 10/ 15 Jahren in der Leistungsklasse beschleunigt haben, dann fällt auf, dass die meisten Wagen langsamer waren. Selbst ein 265 PS (alter) Z4 3.0si macht da keinen großen Stich. Insofern sehe ich da keinen Grund zur Klage. Für mich persönlich wurde in der Vergangenheit oftmals beim Fahrzeugtausch auch ein neues Fahrleistungskapitel aufgeschlagen.


 

Der Z4 ist nicht unbedingt das Auto was ich damit nun meinte. Das man hohes Gewicht gut kompensieren kann sieht man am Nissan GT-R... das Teil hat ein Gewicht wie ein LKW und beschleunigt trotzdem sehr gut und hat dabei "nur" 480PS. Wenn man aber jetzt mal den VW Golf als Beispiel:

VW Golf Gti 1.8 8.6 to 9.4 s.
VW Golf II Gti   http://www.zeperfs.com/images/rouge-sombre.gif8.9 to *10.1* s.
VW Golf III Gti 16 8.3 to 9 s.
VW Golf IV Gti              http://www.zeperfs.com/images/gris-sombre.gif7.3 to 7.9 s.
VW Golf V GTI              http://www.zeperfs.com/images/gris-sombre.gif6.6 to 7.7 s.
VW Golf VI GTI http://www.zeperfs.com/images/vert-sombre.gif*6.4* to 7.4 s.

Im ersten moment sieht es natürlich so aus das die Fahrzeuge immer schneller werden, aber wenn man nun bedenkt das der Golf VI fast doppelt soviel PS hat wie der Golf I weiß man auch warum das so ist. Man muss das Gewicht durch noch mehr Leistung kompensieren... irgendwann fahren alle mit 500PS durch die Gegend, weil der Karren 2800 Kilo Leergewicht hat. Weil beim PS/KG Verhältniss hat sich zwischen Golf I (8.8 Kilo) und dem aktuellen Golf VI (7.2 Kilo) gar nicht so viel getan wie man vermutet. Ich habe jetzt bewusst die GTi Version genommen und nicht den VR6, dann würde das Ergebniss teilweise noch mehr meine Aussage bestätigen. Wobei man dann den R32 wieder mit einbeziehen müsste und dann wäre es am Ende auch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig weil 6 Zylinder Motoren gegen 4 Zylinder Motoren antretten würden usw.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Januar 2012)

@drache: eine kurze zeit ist trotzdem keine zugkraft da, auch wenn diese zeit nur sehr minimal da. Aber solange gänge gewechselt werden müssen, muss der antriebsstrang auch kurzzeitig vom Motor getrennt werden, auch bei nem doppelkuppler. Nur geschiet dies halt so schnell dass man es nicht/praktisch nicht mehr merkt und deshalb kommt dieses "ohne zugkraftunterbrechung" zustande. Aber für eine minimale zeit gibt es eben doch eine, kannst mir erzählen was du willst  und die zeit die das getriebe benötigt um den nächsten gang einzukuppeln, in dieser findet auch kein aktiver vorschub statt, was man je nach auslegung auch unter "zugunterbrechung" ansehen kann. Beim runterschalten gehts sowieso auch recht lange bei nem DSG, da ist kein großer vorteil mehr zum H-schalter


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auch das Wort "kaum" finde ich nirgends in meinen Aussagen, ich sprach von "etwas mehr Leistung". Das ist ein flexibler Begriff, für mich sind 40 - 60PS keine Unmengen sonden eben etwas. Die 80PS vom Golf sind da wohl eher die Ausnahme.


 Es geht doch aber um den prozentualen Leistungszuwachs, nicht um die reinen PS Angaben 


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das gute Markenprodukte bei (jungen) HiFi Fans nicht beliebt sind weiß ich. Als junger Spritzer hatte ich mir auch selbst "Schrott" ins Auto eingebaut. Seit ich mit den Neuwagen angefangen hatte, bestelle ich immer das best mögliche Soundsystem mit und bin hoch zufrieden. Und darum geht es ja schlussendlich, dass es einem selbst und ggfs. den Mitfahrern gefällt.


 BOSE fürs Auto ist ja noch ok, besser als die meisten selbstbaulösungen. Doch was die für das eigene Zuhause anbieten ist einfach viel zu überteuert und nicht gerade gut.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Danke. War aber keine Einschätzung, sondern ich habe einfach auf Basis der von dir angegebenen 180 Nm nachgerechnet.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich das auf meinen TT übertrage, dann ist der Bestwert, denn ich bisher gefunden hatte ein 18s Wert auf 180 km/h.


Wo hast du den Wert her? Ich finde einen durchschnittswert (aus 3 Zeitungen) von 20 sek, was natürlich auch sehr schnell für 211PS ist.



Riverna schrieb:


> Im ersten moment sieht es natürlich so aus das die Fahrzeuge immer schneller werden, aber wenn man nun bedenkt das der Golf VI fast doppelt soviel PS hat wie der Golf I weiß man auch warum das so ist. Man muss das Gewicht durch noch mehr Leistung kompensieren...


 Golf 1 und Golf 6 kann man auch nicht mit einander vergleichen. Schau dir doch mal den Qualitätssprung und das Geräuschniveau im Innenraum an.


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @drache: eine kurze zeit ist trotzdem keine zugkraft da, auch wenn diese zeit nur sehr minimal da. Aber solange gänge gewechselt werden müssen, muss der antriebsstrang auch kurzzeitig vom Motor getrennt werden, auch bei nem doppelkuppler. Nur geschiet dies halt so schnell dass man es nicht/praktisch nicht mehr merkt und deshalb kommt dieses "ohne zugkraftunterbrechung" zustande. Aber für eine minimale zeit gibt es eben doch eine, kannst mir erzählen was du willst


Ne, Falsch. Durch den Wandler( merkt man gut, wenn man schön langsam beschleunigt) werden die Gangwechsel "verschliffen", ohne dass es eine zugkraftunterbrechung gibt.

Edit: "Wandler-Automatikgetriebe unterscheiden sich von automatisierten  Schaltgetrieben durch einen  zugkraftunterbrechungsfreien Schaltvorgang für den Fahrer aus. Ein  Gangwechsel erfolgt durch Abschalten eines Schaltelementes und  gleichzeitiges Aufschalten des Schaltelementes für den nächsthöheren  oder -niedrigeren Gang. Das zweite Schaltelement übernimmt also Stück  für Stück das Drehmoment vom ersten, bis am Ende des Gangwechsels das  gesamte Drehmoment vom zweiten Schaltelement übernommen wird."


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @drache: eine kurze zeit ist trotzdem keine zugkraft da, auch wenn diese zeit nur sehr minimal da. Aber solange gänge gewechselt werden müssen, muss der antriebsstrang auch kurzzeitig vom Motor getrennt werden, auch bei nem doppelkuppler. Nur geschiet dies halt so schnell dass man es nicht/praktisch nicht mehr merkt und deshalb kommt dieses "ohne zugkraftunterbrechung" zustande.


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Doppelkupplung Zugkraftunterbrechungsfrei (nicht nur laut Wiki  ) sondern ich habe in den letzten Wochen ein paar Probefahrten gemacht und wenn man mal sauber von 50 bis 250 durchzieht, dann merkt man bei der Doppelkupplung keine Zugkraftunterbrechung, die Tachonadel marschiert einfach durch.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu es ist wirklich ein sehr komisches Drehmoment Verhalten für einen Sauger, aber diverse Diagramme aus dem Internet bestätigen diese Aussage.



Ich hab deine Angaben mal schnell in ein Excel Diagramm eingefügt, sieht dann extrem ungewöhnlich aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich die Daten welche ich aus den offiziellen S5 Informationen entnehmen/ berechnen konnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Riverna schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist natürlich das wohl einzig Positive an dem Gewicht. Das es aber auch anders geht zeigt Porsche, da werden die Autos in den letzten Jahren eher leichter als schwerer trotz gleicher oder besserer Sicherheit. Gut Porsche und Audi (Mainstream Bereich) kann man nicht vergleichen, da sie in komplett anderen Preisklassen angesiedelt sind.



Das stimmt. Wobei Porsche, wie von dir erwähnt, zwei riesige Vorteile hat, einmal die Preisgestaltung und zum anderen die "Leidensfähigkeit" der Kunden. Wenn BMW seinen 6er mit dem Setup des 911er anbieten würde, wäre das Modell wohl wirtschaftlich am Ende.



Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn man aber jetzt mal den VW Golf als Beispiel:
> 
> VW Golf Gti 1.8 8.6 to 9.4 s.
> VW Golf II Gti   8.9 to *10.1* s.
> ...


 
Wobei man vielleicht noch anmerken sollte, das die einzige Gemeinsamkeit zwischen den aufgeführten Fahrzeugen die Modellbezeichnung und der Hersteller ist. Wenn man mal sieht wieviel Platz ein Ver/ VIer Golf bietet und wie es in einem Ier oder IIer Golf zugeht, dann ist das mittlerweile eine andere Fahrzeugklasse. Dann kommt ein Wahnsinn an aktiver- und passiver-Sicherheit dazu + den Wechsel vom Asketen zum komfortablen Schmeichler. 
Insofern sind solche Vergleiche zwar immer interessant. Aber relativ wenig sagend. Da nicht nur viel Zeit vergangen ist, auch das Fahrzeug + die Technik hat sich extremst verändert.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Wert her? Ich finde einen  durchschnittswert (aus 3 Zeitungen) von 20 sek, was natürlich auch sehr  schnell für 211PS ist.


 
Die AZ hat den 211 PS TT mit einem 18er Wert gemessen.



8800 GT schrieb:


> _Edit:  "Wandler-Automatikgetriebe unterscheiden sich von automatisierten   Schaltgetrieben durch einen  zugkraftunterbrechungsfreien Schaltvorgang  für den Fahrer aus. Ein  Gangwechsel erfolgt durch Abschalten eines  Schaltelementes und  gleichzeitiges Aufschalten des Schaltelementes für  den nächsthöheren  oder -niedrigeren Gang. Das zweite Schaltelement  übernimmt also Stück  für Stück das Drehmoment vom ersten, bis am Ende  des Gangwechsels das  gesamte Drehmoment vom zweiten Schaltelement  übernommen wird."_


 
Na, mal nicht "gutenbergen". Das ist eins zu eins von Wiki  .


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber solange gänge gewechselt werden müssen, muss der antriebsstrang auch kurzzeitig vom Motor getrennt werden, auch bei nem doppelkuppler.


 
Wozu? Du kannst beide Kupplungen schleifen lassen. Genau das macht das DSG. Einer der Gründe, warum die Kupplungen bei starken Motorisierungen nasslaufend sind.
Beim runterschalten hat das DSG dann ein "Problem", wenn es mehrere Gänge gleichzeitig sind. Denn dann muss trotzdem jeder Gang einzeln runtergeschaltet werden, was natürlich etwas länger dauert.

Du kannst auch bei einem Handschalter die Gänge wechseln, ohne die Kupplung zu betätigen (natürlich nicht unter voller Last).  Ist natürlich nicht so gesund, wenn das Getriebe nicht darauf ausgelegt ist. 
Rennsportgetriebe schalten auch die Gänge durch ohne eine Kupplung zu betätigen.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hab deine Angaben mal schnell in ein Excel Diagramm eingefügt, sieht dann extrem ungewöhnlich aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt es ist im Grunde ziemlich unüblich für einen Sauger. Genaueres kann ich natürlich erst sagen wenn ich selber auf dem Prüfstand war... wenn man aber nun beide Tabellen in 1000U/Min Schritten macht ist der Unterschied gar nicht sooo groß. Ausser das du halt den Turbo hast, welcher gerade das Drehmomentverhältnis sehr begünstigt. Aber ich seh gerade, dass ich im Posting die Diagramme vergessen habe anzuhängen, also hier nochmal. Die ersten 5 sind vom SR20VE (aus Ami Foren) und der letzte von meinem alten SR20DE der nun im Sunny werkelt.

Edit: Nr. 5 ist das vom Sunny.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Hab es durch eine News mitbekommen:
Schaut mal auf http://www.dacia.de/home.php


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es ist im Grunde ziemlich unüblich für einen Sauger. Genaueres kann ich natürlich erst sagen wenn ich selber auf dem Prüfstand war... wenn man aber nun beide Tabellen in 1000U/Min Schritten macht ist der Unterschied gar nicht sooo groß. Ausser das du halt den Turbo hast, welcher gerade das Drehmomentverhältnis sehr begünstigt. Aber ich seh gerade, dass ich im Posting die Diagramme vergessen habe anzuhängen, also hier nochmal. Die ersten 5 sind vom SR20VE (aus Ami Foren) und der letzte von meinem alten SR20DE der nun im Sunny werkelt.


 
Das gezeigte Diagramm war vom Kompressor. Beim Turbo sieht es halt aus wie am Reissbrett designed (was es wohl auch ist ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





turbosnake schrieb:


> Hab es durch eine News mitbekommen:
> Schaut mal auf http://www.dacia.de/home.php


 
Wirkt auf mich gefaked. 
Nur am Rande, Dacia habe ich ohnehin auf dem Kieker. Die machen  Geschäfte auf Kosten ihrer Mitarbeiter, Umwelt und Sicherheit. Um Leuten  Neuwagen zu ermöglichen die es wirtschaftlich eher nicht könnten. Wenn  ich für 10.000 Euro ein Auto kaufe, dann lieber einen ordentlichen  Gebrauchten.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

Sag ja kein so großer Unterschied vom Verhalten her, nur von den Daten alleine. Wer weiß schon wo genau die Wahrheit liegt bei Diagrammen aus dem Ausland. Kann natürlich auch sein das die Prüfstände nicht dem Deutschen Standard entsprechen oder was weiß Gott noch so. Dazu kommen noch diese Harakiri Umbauden der Amis... ich weiß nur aus sicherer Quelle das er sich gerade um unteren Bereich wie ein Turbo mit Softaufladung fährt. Also er schiebt untenrum merklich stärker als der SR20DE, dafür passiert gefühlt ab 4000U/Min so gut wie nix mehr. Erst wenn die Nockenwellen umschalten, merkt man wieder etwas.


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2012)

Bei einer Wandlerautomatik ist es technisch nicht mal möglich den Motor komplett vom Getriebe zu trennen beim schalten. Es gibt nämlich keine klassische Kupplung.

Für die Neutralstellung werden "einfach" alle Bremsen und Lamellenkupplungen geöffnet, sodass eine Drehbewegung an der Eingangs- bzw. Ausgangswelle im Getriebe versiegt - es können sich alle Planetensätze frei drehen. Wäre beim Schalten etwas unpraktikabel.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum ein PKW mit Wandlerautomatik nicht zu lange und nicht zu schnell abgeschleppt werden darf. Dann wird das Getriebe nämlich nicht mit Öl  versorgt, aber es sind trotzdem viele Zahnräder im Eingriff.

Kleine Präsentation zu Wandlerautomaten.
http://www.zawm.be/kfz/texte/Automatik.pdf


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wirkt auf mich gefaked.


 Natürlich ist das reine Werbung, aber ich find die Idee lustig.

Hat jemand eine Idee was es so kostet ein Lenkrad neu beziehen zu lassen? Meines ist zum einen schon etwas runter und zum anderen einfach viel zu hell um es sauber zu halten.


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die machen  Geschäfte auf Kosten ihrer Mitarbeiter, Umwelt und Sicherheit. Um Leuten  Neuwagen zu ermöglichen die es wirtschaftlich eher nicht könnten. Wenn  ich für 10.000 Euro ein Auto kaufe, dann lieber einen ordentlichen  Gebrauchten.


 
Was viele auch vergessen, wenn sie Dacia anführen bzgl Autopreisen: Die verbauen alte Renault-Technik, die bereits durch den Verkauf von Renaults refinanziert ist. Klar kann man so Autos günstiger verkaufen.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

Macht das Auto aber im Grunde nicht schlechter, als es sowieso schon ist. Bevor ich mir einen Dacia kaufe, hol ich mir lieber einen 10 Jahre alten gebrauchten.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wirkt auf mich gefaked.
> Nur am Rande, Dacia habe ich ohnehin auf dem Kieker. Die machen  Geschäfte auf Kosten ihrer Mitarbeiter, Umwelt und Sicherheit. Um Leuten  Neuwagen zu ermöglichen die es wirtschaftlich eher nicht könnten. Wenn  ich für 10.000 Euro ein Auto kaufe, dann lieber einen ordentlichen  Gebrauchten.


 
Wir verkaufen in unserem Autohaus (nicht nur) Dacia. Die Dinger gehen weg wie geschnitten Brot!  Die Deutschen, ein Volk, welches Dacia fahren will. Und sie sollen ihren Willen bekommen!  Zur Zeit der Abwrackprämie, was haben die Deutschen gemacht? Ihre alten Schüsseln verschrottet und viele Dacia gekauft. Ein super Geschäft! Teilweise konnten wir die Nachfrage nicht mehr befriedigen. 

Heute kommen zeitweise mit dem Liefern vom Duster nicht hinterher, weil die Nachfrage immer noch sehr groß ist. Als klar war, dass solch ein preiswertes SUV erscheinen wird, haben uns die Leute die Bude eingerannt und zum Teil "blind", ohne die Karre jemals live gesehen zu haben, die Kaufverträge aus der Hand gerissen. Und alle anderen Modelle laufen verständlicherweise auch sehr gut.

Dacia ist der neue VW der Deutschen. Ein "Volkswagen" reinster Prägung. Und wir verdienen ganz gut daran.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn du dir einen Renault holst hast du ähnliche Technik. 

VW verdeint den VOLKSwagen mMn nach nicht wirklich, der Name würde er für Dacia passen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn du dir einen Renault holst hast du ähnliche Technik.



Eigentlich die gleiche Technik. Praktisch neue "carrosserie" über "ältere" Renaulttechnik gestülpt. Ist aber nicht schlecht. Ausgereift, günstig zu reparieren, billige Ersatzteile. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> VW verdeint den VOLKSwagen mMn nach nicht wirklich, der Name würde er für Dacia passen.



Sag ich doch.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Und neu mit allem Drum und dran, also Garantie.

bei Gebrauchten was man nie was man hat imho ein Nachteil.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wir verkaufen in unserem Autohaus (nicht nur) Dacia. Die Dinger gehen weg wie geschnitten Brot!  Die Deutschen, ein Volk, welches Dacia fahren will. Und sie sollen ihren Willen bekommen!  Zur Zeit der Abwrackprämie, was haben die Deutschen gemacht? Ihre alten Schüsseln verschrottet und viele Dacia gekauft. Ein super Geschäft! Teilweise konnten wir die Nachfrage nicht mehr befriedigen.
> 
> Heute kommen zeitweise mit dem Liefern vom Duster nicht hinterher, weil die Nachfrage immer noch sehr groß ist. Als klar war, dass solch ein preiswertes SUV erscheinen wird, haben uns die Leute die Bude eingerannt und zum Teil "blind", ohne die Karre jemals live gesehen zu haben, die Kaufverträge aus der Hand gerissen. Und alle anderen Modelle laufen verständlicherweise auch sehr gut.
> 
> *Dacia ist der neue VW der Deutschen*. Ein "Volkswagen" reinster Prägung. Und wir verdienen ganz gut daran.



Hmm, also der neue Volkswagen?

Dacia hat 2011 in Deutschland 34.353 Fahrzeuge verkauft.
Volkswagen hat 2011 in Deutschland 656.361 Fahrzeuge verkauft.
Berücksichtigt habe ich alle Modelle der jeweiligen Hersteller in den Top 100 (lag gerade auf meinem Tisch).

Insofern ist für mich Dacia ein Produkt welche nur die wertloseste Eigenschaft kennt: BILLIG. Danach würde ich nach Möglichkeit überhaupt kein Produkt kaufen. Da man sich mal Gedanken drüber machen sollte, wie die Preise zustande kommen.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Eigentlich die gleiche Technik. Praktisch neue "carrosserie" über "ältere" Renaulttechnik gestülpt. Ist aber nicht schlecht. Ausgereift, günstig zu reparieren, billige Ersatzteile.


 
Wenn ich alte Renault Technik hätte haben wollen, dann würde ich einen alten Renault kaufen.
Wenn ich keine Kohle habe, dann suche ich mir einen schicken Gebrauchten, der ist nachgewiesener Maßen besser als ein neuer Dacia.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und neu mit allem Drum und dran, also Garantie.


 
Was für ein "Drum und drann"?
Da gibt es nichts. Ein 1994er BMW hat Features die es 2014 bei Dacia noch nicht geben wird. Das ist Technik von vor-vor-Gestern.
Garantie bekommst du auch auf einen Gebrauchten, wenn man ihn nicht unbedingt bei "Dragan dem Fähnchenhändler" kauft.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> VW verdeint den VOLKSwagen mMn nach nicht wirklich, der Name würde er für Dacia passen.


 
Mittlerweile nicht mehr, dafür ist VW zu teuer geworden. Aber denk mal 10 bis 20 Jahre zurück, wer wollte da schon freiwillig einen VW fahren? Jeder Deutsche der etwas mehr Geld hatte fuhr einen Benz oder BMW (wenn es ein deutsches Auto sein sollte). Opel ist nun an der Stelle von VW, man kauf sie nicht aus überzeugung sondern weil sie relativ günstig sind. Dacia kauft man gar nicht  Hab auf der IAA in einem Dacia Sandero gesessen, der Innenraum hatte eine schlechtere Qualität als meine knapp 20 Jahre alten Nissans. Der Schaltknauf war fast 1:1 identisch mit dem Schaltknauf aus dem Ford Fiesta BJ 88.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Aber man weiß nicht wie der Vorbesitzer damit umgegen ist und die meisten Sache braucht man eh nicht.
Won kann kommt das Zitat der Amis das sinngenmäß so geht: Es ist alles erfunden was nötig ist um ein Auto zu bauen.

Neu ist besser als Gebraucht, da man hier nicht weiß wie der Vorbesitzer damit umgegagen ist.
Älter3 sind meisten besser zu reapieren oder auch nicht wenn es "Exoten" sind.

Drum und Dran= Garantie, Wunschkonfig, Neu.
Aber für 10000€ düfte man Autos finden die besser sind als ein Dacia, zB Porsche.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber für 10000€ düfte man Autos finden die besser sind als ein Dacia, zB Porsche.


So ein 924 ist aber alles andere als leicht zu unterhalten  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber man weiß nicht wie der Vorbesitzer damit umgegen ist und die meisten Sache braucht man eh nicht.
> Won kann kommt das Zitat der Amis das sinngenmäß so geht: Es ist alles erfunden was nötig ist um ein Auto zu bauen.



Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin das der brutalst ranngenommene Secondhandler besser ist als der Beste neue Dacia. Ich würde grundätzlich in dem Preisrahmen nichts kaufen. Und wenn die wirtschaftliche Lage mich zwingen würde, wäre der Gebrauchte die bessere Option. Wurde schon von der Fachpresse getestet. Dacia ist halt auf dem technischen Niveau, so wie die Teile eben alt sind. Und die basis hat rund 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Drum und Dran= Garantie, Wunschkonfig, Neu.
> Aber für 10000€ düfte man Autos finden die besser sind als ein Dacia, zB Porsche.


 
Jeder Golf und wie sie alle heissen ist besser als ein Dacia. So wurde im übrigen auch verglichen, IVer Golf gegen Dacia = Dacia ist  .
Wunschkonfig ist wohl ein Scherz. Wenn man nichts auswählen kann. Nehmen wir mal als Maßstab den IVer Golf, ist mittlerweile rund 15 Jahre alte Technik, bietet die besseren Achsen, Fahrwerk, Sicherheit und zur Wunschkonfig, Bildschirmgestützte Navigation, Xenon und viele weitere Features. Wie gesagt, zum Vergleich der IVer Golf. Heute bekommst du ganz andere Sachen. Und sei es nur der bessere Bremsweg.

Im übrigen bekommt ein guter Freund von mir in ein paar Wochen seinen brandneuen Fabia mit 1.2 Liter TSi (105 PS), mit Klimaautomatik, Tempomat, ordentlichen Bremsen und Fahrwerk, MP3 Werksradio (und nicht nur ein Loch wo man seinen Baumarkt Klimperkasten einbaut) und viele weitere Features. Kostet nach Rabatt 10.500,- Euro. Mit Restwert will ich in dem Zusammenhang lieber nicht anfangen. Nach einem Jahr dürfte man ca. 0 Euro verloren haben.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Navi= unnötig und Gefährlich kann geklaut werden vermutlich veraltete Karten.
Außerdem sieht der 4 Golf nicht schön aus


Von Unterhalt war bis jetzt keine Rede und das eine Porsche teuer sind ist klar.
Außerdem meinte ich eher den 944.

Scheinbar kosten alle um 10.000€, auch der 968.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Navi= unnötig und Gefährlich kann geklaut werden vermutlich veraltete Karten.
> Außerdem sieht der 4 Golf nicht schön aus


 
Im Zusammenhang mit "schön" würde ich bei Dacia mal lieber ganz kleine Brötchen backen  .

Es mag ja sein das nach Reichsbeschluß von 1938 Navi's als unnötig eingestuft sind. Wenn nicht sucht sich der Kunde aus was er will und lässt es sich nicht von aussen diktieren  .

Bemerkung am Rande:
Immer wenn ich so einen Beitrag von dir lese, denke ich mir, dass du noch kaum einen Meter gefahren bist. Anders ist es schwer zu erklären wie du solche Positionen vertreten kannst.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Letzrere Einschätzung stimmt.

Außerdem habe ich keinem Dacia als chön bezeichnet.

Wofür braucht man das Navi aus deiner Sicht?


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2012)

z.B. ist ein Navi sehr praktisch, um in einer fremden Stadt bei viel Verkehr stressfrei an sein Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

Da brauchste aber keine Festplattennavigation für 2500 Euro. Faktisch tuts auch ein Tomtom für 120 Euro oder weniger. Wobei es natürlich jedem selbst überlassen ist, wie er sein Geld verschwendet.


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2012)

Die Zusatz-Navis sind auch oft besser, aber ein integriertes ist halt optisch schöner. 

Neu sind die integrierten echt mehr als überteuert, aber bei gebrauchten geht das dann ja.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2012)

Mittlerweile schlägt mein 60€ Android Phone so ziemlich alle Navis die ich kenne wenn es um die korrekte Route geht. Nur der Bildschirm ist halt nicht soo groß und eine Inet Flatrate ist Pflicht.

P.S.:
Dazu keiner eine Antwort?


			
				Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Idee was es so kostet ein Lenkrad neu beziehen zu lassen? Meines ist zum einen schon etwas runter und zum anderen einfach viel zu hell um es sauber zu halten.


----------



## Zoon (13. Januar 2012)

Seltsam die ganzen Aufreger über Dacia .. letztendlich hat das Marketing doch gefruchtet.

Werde mir keinen kaufen wer weiß wie es in den Werken da zugeht bzw. was für Löhne gezahlt werdne.


Aber nur Dacia den schwarzen Peter zuschieben is auch nicht. Schließlich machts der "DKW" Konzern ja noch genauso und verschleudert alte A4 als Exeo. Bzw der VW Up kommt bald als Skoda und als Seat. Der Taro damals war ein umgelabelter Toyota Hilux und der Amarok wird (größtenteils) auch in Südamerika zusammengebaut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

So ein Klebeding für die Scheibe ist mt einem richtigen Navi kaum zu vergleichen. Sei es der Funktionsumfang, die Integration in die Fahrzeugtechnik und natürlich die Zusammenfassung unterschiedlicher Systeme, wie z.B. Telefonie, WLAN Hotspot, Sound (MP3, Radio Doppeltuner) und natürlich die Navigation selbst.

Insofern ist die billig Version nur dann eine Option wenn man keinen Vergleich kennt.
Im übrigen ist diese billig, billig Mentalität selbstzerstörerisch. Denn man selbst möchte ja auch nicht durch die billigste Alternative ersetzt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2012)

Man könnte auch sagen es ist ein Smartphone mit direktem Zugriff auf den Verstärker  .


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Zusatz-Navis sind auch oft besser, aber ein integriertes ist halt optisch schöner.
> 
> Neu sind die integrierten echt mehr als überteuert, aber bei gebrauchten geht das dann ja.



Die "Zusatz"-Navis sind auch eigentlich moderner. Am Anfang von nem Lebenszyklus von nem Model sind die eingebauten Navis natürlich toll. Werden dann aber relativ lange eingebaut und sind nicht zu ersetzen. Irgendwann sind die veraltet. Im Mediamarkt bekommste dann schon längst die nächste oder übernächste Generation fürs Handschuhfach. Ich bleib da beim Nüvi. 


Hab mich ma umgeschaut, manche hier leiden möglicherweise unter Status Syptome.   Kann was Ernstes sein! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8EiFe2AB_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal ganz im Ernst. Natürlich gibt es bessere Autos und schönere Autos als nen Dacia, vielleicht sogar manch Gebrauchter. Das ist unzweifelhaft. 

Fakt ist, die Leute wollen die Dinger und sie verkaufen sich gut. Vom "Spirit" her hat ein Dacia genau die Eigenschaften haben, die man sich von einem "Volkswagen" so erwartet. Ein Auto für jedermann. Gut, günstig und wertstabil. Ein Auto für die Familie. Da kann Papa sogar noch selbst schrauben (naja, zumindest ein bissel )! Per definitionem ist der Dacia ein Volkswagen par excellence. Es ist DER Volkswagen! 





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die machen Geschäfte auf Kosten ihrer Mitarbeiter, Umwelt und Sicherheit. Um Leuten  Neuwagen zu ermöglichen die es wirtschaftlich eher nicht könnten.



Na schon klar, dass die Herrenfahrerrasse angepisst ist. Plötzlich kann sich jeder Pferdefuhrwerksbesitzer einen Neuwagen leisten. Nein, welch Skandal.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

Mir reicht das billige Navi vollkommen aus, es soll mir den Weg sagen und sich mit mir nicht über Atomspaltung und Quantenphysik unterhalten können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die "Zusatz"-Navis sind auch eigentlich moderner. Am Anfang von nem Lebenszyklus von nem Model sind die eingebauten Navis natürlich toll. Werden dann aber relativ lange eingebaut und sind nicht zu ersetzen. Irgendwann sind die veraltet. Im Mediamarkt bekommste dann schon längst die nächste oder übernächste Generation fürs Handschuhfach. Ich bleib da beim Nüvi.



Welches Klebenavi intergriert sich in die Fahrzeugelektronik. Das man z.B. die nächste Handlung in den Tacho eingeblendet bekommt und die Karte auf einem bis zu 11" großen Display (wie z.B. bei BMW)?



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Na schon klar, dass die Herrenfahrerrasse angepisst ist. Plötzlich kann sich jeder Pferdefuhrwerksbesitzer einen Neuwagen leisten. Nein, welch Skandal.


 
Der Skandal ist doch nicht das jeder bessere Hartz IV Empfänger sich so ein Ding leisten kann. Sondern was man da bekommt und unter welchen Bedingungen sowas zustande kommt. Was glaubst du was die Mitarbeiter bei Dacia verdienen? VW, Ford oder Opel Gehälter? Eher nicht.

Wie gesagt, wenn ich interesse an relativ früher 90er Technik hätte würde ich eher nach Secondhand suchen. Ich kaufe mir ja auch keinen neuen Röhrenfernseher  .


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Ich meine Fiat nutzt eine Dockingstation für das navi bzw hat diese.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meine Fiat nutzt eine Dockingstation für das navi bzw hat diese.


 
Auch der Up integriert wenigstens ansatzweise das Billig-Ding. Aber wie gesagt, dass ist keine Alternative zum Festeinbau, sondern zur Straßenkarte. Wer wenig erwartet wird sicher nicht enttäuscht sein. Wer gerne eine in sich stimmige Integration von Medien und Kommunikation möchte und nebenbei auch nicht ein all zu tristes Armaturenbrett mag, der kommt an der großen Lösung kaum vorbei.

Ich persönlich werde mir auch die US Karten von Navigon auf mein iPhone laden, da wir im letzten Jahr festgestellt haben, dass Vegas doch ohne Karte deutlich größer als erwartet ist  . Dieses Jahr steht New York auf dem Plan, ohen Navi, keine Chance.

Aber für die Reichweite auf der eigenen Achse ist mir dieses Provisorium halt eher nichts.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Skandal ist doch nicht das jeder bessere Hartz IV Empfänger sich so ein Ding leisten kann. Sondern was man da bekommt und unter welchen Bedingungen sowas zustande kommt. Was glaubst du was die Mitarbeiter bei Dacia verdienen? VW, Ford oder Opel Gehälter? Eher nicht.
> 
> .


 
Solch soziale Bedenken aus deinem Mund? Das treibt mir ja direkt *schnüff* die Tränen in die Augen.

 Hattest du nicht letztens die Mitarbeiter am Band als "Schimpansen" bezeichnet? Und nebenbei bemerkt, es wäre natürlich VIEL besser, die armen Rumänen, welche bei Dacia arbeiten, hätten überhaupt keine Arbeit!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch gegen solche " billig " Autos, weil sie, wenn man genau hinschaut, gar nicht so billig sind 
Ein gebrauchter 1er BMW oder VW Golf kostet nur etwas mehr als 10000€ und ist viel besser ( Verarbeitung, Fahrwerk, Motor, usw ) als ein Dacia. 
Vorallem hasse ich Dacia, weil sie mal in einer Webung einen Passat durchgesägt haben, warum weiß ich nicht mehr....................... und ich mache zzt eine Ausbildung bei VW und werde dann auch den Passat bauen


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> und ich mache zzt eine Ausbildung bei VW und werde dann auch den Passat bauen



Der dann vielleicht irgendwann wieder von Dacia zersägt wird. Wie tragisch. 

Oder evtl. wirst du in näherer Zukunft Dacia bauen, weil VW von Renault/Nissan übernommen wurde. Ja, mit Europa gehts abwärts. Alles ist möglich!


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Solch soziale Bedenken aus deinem Mund? Das treibt mir ja direkt *schnüff* die Tränen in die Augen.



Ich bin kein Freund von schlechten Produkten aber auch kein Freund von schlechten Arbeitnehmerbedingungen.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht letztens die Mitarbeiter am Band als "Schimpansen" bezeichnet? Und nebenbei bemerkt, es wäre natürlich VIEL besser, die armen Rumänen, welche bei Dacia arbeiten, hätten überhaupt keine Arbeit!


 
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das solch simple Arbeit weder Abitur noch Studium erfordern, ändert aber nichts drann das Arbeit ordentlich bezahlt werden. Aus unserer sicht ist es besser wenn so ein billig Zeug nicht in unseren Markt gedrückt wird.


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Dazu keiner eine Antwort?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr über einen kleinen Internethändler aus Hamburg mein Lenkrad beziehen lassen und die Qualität ist erste Klasse. Leder gab es nach Wahl und natürlich auch die original Nahtform von BMW dazu. Gekostet hat mich der Spaß gerade einmal 120 Euro. Heute, nach 35.000 km und täglichem Nutzen von meist mehr als 12 Stunden, sieht man keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren. Das Leder ist nach wie vor schön matt und griffig. Ich kann dir gerne die Telefonnummer zukommen lassen. Der gute Mann ist zwar etwas komisch, aber ich habe ihn schon persönlich kennengelernt. Zuverlässig ist er!


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Ein festeinbau Navi ist nir bei einer mono mobilität sinnvoll, bei mehreren Fortbewegeungsmitteln sind Karten und "lose" Navis besser bzw praktsicher.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der dann vielleicht irgendwann wieder von Dacia zersägt wird. Wie tragisch.
> 
> Oder evtl. wirst du in näherer Zukunft Dacia bauen, weil VW von Renault/Nissan übernommen wurde. Ja, mit Europa gehts abwärts. Alles ist möglich!


 
Eher übernimmt VW die anderen Automarken und VW zu kaufen ist nahezu unmöglich, da zum VW Konzern sehr viele große Marken gehören und Niedersachen große Anteile besitzt


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von schlechten Produkten aber auch kein Freund von schlechten Arbeitnehmerbedingungen.


 Die rumänischen Schimpansen werden ob deiner Mitgefühle sicherlich ein Kerzchen anzünden und sofort die Arbeit niederlegen. 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aus unserer sicht ist es besser wenn so ein billig Zeug nicht in unseren Markt gedrückt wird.



Aus wessen Sicht? Und warum? Der "gemeine" Deutsche ist meiner Erfahrung nach hoch erfreut, über das preiswerte Produkt, welches da in den Markt gedrückt wird.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

Ein Grund warum ich VW nicht mag ist ihr Verhalten mit Karman.

Das war nicht nett.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr über einen kleinen Internethändler aus Hamburg mein Lenkrad beziehen lassen und die Qualität ist erste Klasse. Leder gab es nach Wahl und natürlich auch die original Nahtform von BMW dazu. Gekostet hat mich der Spaß gerade einmal 120 Euro. Heute, nach 35.000 km und täglichem Nutzen von meist mehr als 12 Stunden, sieht man keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren. Das Leder ist nach wie vor schön matt und griffig. Ich kann dir gerne die Telefonnummer zukommen lassen. Der gute Mann ist zwar etwas komisch, aber ich habe ihn schon persönlich kennengelernt. Zuverlässig ist er!



Erstmal ging es mir um den Preispunkt. Ich hab hier in der Nähe einen recht guten Sattler, nur um jeden Preis ausliefern will ich mich dem halt nicht.
Wenn er ganz daneben liegt komm ich bestimmt auf dich zurück.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aus wessen Sicht? Und warum? Der "gemeine" Deutsche ist meiner Erfahrung nach hoch erfreut, über das preiswerte Produkt, welches da in den Markt gedrückt wird.


 
Wenn man sich mal die Bedeutungslosigkeit von Dacia für den deutschen Markt anschaut, dann ist der Dacia Käufer eben nicht der gemeine Deutsche, sondern in erster Linie der Käufer für den der Kaufpreis das primäre Kriterium ist. Wenn du einen repräsentativeren Schnitt durch die Bevölkerung willst, solltest du bei einem Vollsortiment Anbieter schauen, da sind dann alle Menschen- und Einkommensklassen vertreten.

Wie gesagt, der Egoist den die Hintergründe Null interessieren, nur damit er vermeintlich 5 Pfennig sparen kann, dem kann man nur die Lebensumstände "seiner" Arbeiter wünschen, die seinen Kram zusammen klöppeln.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die Bedeutungslosigkeit von Dacia für den deutschen Markt anschaut, dann ist der Dacia Käufer eben nicht der gemeine Deutsche, sondern in erster Linie der Käufer für den der Kaufpreis das primäre Kriterium ist.




Jaja, der gute alte Kaufpreis. Das nun wirklich allerletzte Kriterium für einen Autokauf. Ich meine, wer schaut schon nach dem Preis. Also mir persönlich ist der Kaufpreis ja ganz egal, wenn nur das Einbaunavi inklusive ist. Nein wirklich, der Kaufpreis, der ist mir ja sowas von schnuppe! 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der Egoist den die Hintergründe Null interessieren, nur damit er vermeintlich 5 Pfennig sparen kann, dem kann man nur die Lebensumstände "seiner" Arbeiter wünschen, die seinen Kram zusammen klöppeln.



Ach ja, wie sind die Lebensumstände der Daciamitarbeiter so? Erzähl mal aus deiner Erfahrung?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Jaja, der gute alte Kaufpreis. Das nun wirklich allerletzte Kriterium für einen Autokauf. Ich meine, wer schaut schon nach dem Preis. Also mir persönlich ist der Kaufpreis ja ganz egal, wenn nur das Einbaunavi inklusive ist. Nein wirklich, der Kaufpreis, der ist mir ja sowas von schnuppe!
> 
> Ach ja, wie sind die Lebensumstände der Daciamitarbeiter so? Erzähl mal aus deiner Erfahrung?


 
Der Kaufpreis sollte eine Rolle spielen aber nicht das einzige Kriterium sein. 
Im übrigen kannst du noch so missgünstige Kommentare von dir geben, ich bin mir aber sicher das die Jungs die mein Fahrzeug zusammenbasteln gutes Geld für gute Arbeit bekommen.

Zu Dacia gab's im ZDF eine Reportage und ich sag mal so, in Deutschland verdient man mehr mit auf der Couch sitzen  .


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2012)

So heute habe ich die Auspuffanlage zum der Auspufffirma gebracht zwecks anpassen und schweißen. Edelstahl kann ich nicht selber schweißen, also lass ich es lieber gleich bleiben. Insgesamt hat mich die Anlage schon 1400Euro gekostet...  hoffentlich kommt am Ende auch was bei rum.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Januar 2012)

De ist NICHT Rumänien.
Man kann es NICHT vergleichen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zu Dacia gab's im ZDF eine Reportage und ich sag mal so, in Deutschland verdient man mehr mit auf der Couch sitzen  .



Ja, aber was man bei uns verdient is doch sch*** egal. Was für die zählt, ist doch was man in den Ländern verdient, wo die Werke stehen. Also Rumänien und Russland, Iran und Marokko. Indien und Kolumbien nicht zu vergessen. Der Vergleich mit der deutschen Couch geht ja mal gleich garnicht. 


Bezüglich deiner sozialen Bedenken hab ichs heut schonma gesagt, heul nicht hier rum. Das nimmt dir eh keiner ab.


----------



## Burn_out (13. Januar 2012)

Also ich finde die festen Navis schon sehr nett. Bei Audi allerdings erst seit glaube 2008. Vorher hatten die das große Navi so weit unten platziert, das empfand ich als sehr ungünstig. Das wurde aber zum Glück bei den neuren Modellen geändert.
Portable Navis sind denke aber klar praktisch, da diese aktueller sind und man sie einfach rausnehmen kann wenn man sie nicht braucht.
Persönlich würde ich aber ein festes auch nicht missen wollen, alleine wegen so Spielerein wie iDrive. Bei einem Neuwagen wäre es mir allerdings zu teuer, Audi verlangt glaube annähernd 2000€ für das Navi. 

Zu Dacia kann ich nicht so viel sagen, denn die Marke ist mir absolut unsympathisch, da sie nur auf sich aufmerksam macht indem sie provoziert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Arbeiter eine Sonderzahlung bekommen, wenn Dacia einen größeren Absatz hat, als angenommen. Bei uns ist sowas ja selbstverständlich, VW, Audi, BMW, usw zahlen Sonderzahlungen, wenn der Absatz größer ist, als vorhergesagt


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Arbeiter eine Sonderzahlung bekommen, wenn Dacia einen größeren Absatz hat, als angenommen. Bei uns ist sowas ja selbstverständlich, VW, Audi, BMW, usw zahlen Sonderzahlungen, wenn der Absatz größer ist, als vorhergesagt



Leistungsentgelt zahlt doch wohl jeder deutsche Autobauer in Deutschland aus. Zahlt VW sowas auch in Brasilien? Und wenn ja, relativ gesehen analog zum deutschen Leistungsentgelt?




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen kannst du noch so missgünstige Kommentare von dir geben, ich bin mir aber sicher das die Jungs die mein Fahrzeug zusammenbasteln gutes Geld für gute Arbeit bekommen.



Heute sinds auf einmal "die Jungs". Neulich waren es noch "die Schimpansen". Bin mir sicher, "die Schimpansen" bei Audi am Band würden gern mal das eine oder andere Schräubchen beim Zusammenbau deines Autos vergessen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja, aber was man bei uns verdient is doch sch*** egal. Was für die zählt, ist doch was man in den Ländern verdient, wo die Werke stehen. Also Rumänien und Russland, Iran und Marokko. Indien und Kolumbien nicht zu vergessen. Der Vergleich mit der deutschen Couch geht ja mal gleich garnicht.



Und ob der geht. Ich bin der Meinung das man insofern es möglich ist so kaufen sollte, dass dubiose Methoden nach Möglichkeit am wenigsten gefördert werden. Und dazu gehört für mich auch billigst Lohn Arbeiter uralt Kisten bauen zu lassen um hier ein paar Märker zu machen und als einziges Ergebniss die lokale Wirtschaft zu schädigen.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bezüglich deiner sozialen Bedenken hab ichs heut schonma gesagt, heul nicht hier rum. Das nimmt dir eh keiner ab.


 
Ist mir vollkommen Latte. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung. Ich bezahle auch meine Putzfrau überdurchschnittlich. Das gehört sich so. Jeder tut was er kann.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Portable Navis sind denke aber klar praktisch, da diese aktueller sind und man sie einfach rausnehmen kann wenn man sie nicht braucht.
> Persönlich würde ich aber ein festes auch nicht missen wollen, alleine wegen so Spielerein wie iDrive. Bei einem Neuwagen wäre es mir allerdings zu teuer, Audi verlangt glaube annähernd 2000€ für das Navi.



Was die Aktuallität angeht, dürfte das Audi Ding ganz gut dabei sein, da es mit Google Earth Daten arbeitet. Und über eine permanente Datenverbindung stets relativ aktuell gehalten wird. Einschliesslich Karten-, Verkehrs- und aktuelle Routendaten. Das Navi kostet knapp 2.600,- aber es ist ja auch das Radio im Wert von etwa 1.000,- Euro drinn, ein DVD Player, eine Festplatte (auch für Mediendaten, also Film und Musik), etc... .



Burn_out schrieb:


> Zu Dacia kann ich nicht so viel sagen, denn die Marke ist mir absolut unsympathisch, da sie nur auf sich aufmerksam macht indem sie provoziert.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die "Provokation" ist auf unterstem Niveau. Als ob man sich nicht für Autos interessieren darf. Und alles was über reine Transportansprüche hinausgeht wäre Angeberei oder sonstwas abwertendes. Peinlich, peinlich.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Leistungsentgelt zahlt doch wohl jeder deutsche Autobauer in Deutschland aus. Zahlt VW sowas auch in Brasilien? Und wenn ja, relativ gesehen analog zum deutschen Leistungsentgelt?



Auch die ausländischen VW Mitarbeiter (also die die im Ausland arbeiten) bekommen Sonderzahlungen und überdurchschnittliche Gehälter. Das neueste Werk in den USA ist auch Umwelttechnisch ganz vorne dabei, sei es die Strom-, Warmwassergewinnung, Abwasserreinigung, CO2 Bilanz, usw... .Ist halt der Unterschied zu irgendwelchen Klitschen die nur auf unterstem Niveau ein paar Kröten aus abgeschriebenen Technologien pressen wollen.

Oder ein anderes Beispiel aus dem gleichen Konzern. Durch die Lohnpolitik bei Skoda in Tschechien haben sie das komplette Lohnniveau der Region gesteigert, da die Mitarbeiter dort etwa 150 - 250% des ortsüblichen Lohnniveaus bekamen, haben auch andere Betriebe in der Umgebung die Löhne angepaßt. 

Sicherlich könnte man noch billiger in den Markt drücken wenn man ein wenig am Lohn und den Sozialleistungen spart. Aber damit lockt man eher den Bodensatz der Qualifikation als die Spitzengruppe an. Wer will das schon. Ach so ja richtig, da gabs ja noch was.....



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Heute sinds auf einmal "die Jungs". Neulich waren es noch "die Schimpansen". Bin mir sicher, "die Schimpansen" bei Audi am Band würden gern mal das eine oder andere Schräubchen beim Zusammenbau deines Autos vergessen.


 
Ich habs doch schon wiederholt. Bei allen Autoherstellern ist wohl die geringste Qualifikationsstufe das Montieren in Fließbandprozessen. Aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das irgendjemand bei Audi interesse daran hätte mich als Kunde zu verlieren, nachdem mein 6. Neuwagen von Audi im März kommt. Wenn sie nicht wollen das ich dort was kaufe, soll es mir mein Verkäufer sagen, dann kaufe ich was anderes. Würde mich aber sehr wundern.


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Januar 2012)

Jaja die Ausbeuter, 

Eines wird aber immer gern vergessen, wenn ein Rumäne bei sich in der Heimat 1000€ verdient, dann gilt der schon als wohlhabend.... Rumänien ist von den Kosten fürs Leben garnicht zu vergleichen mit Deutschland. 
Auf der Baustelle die ich grad bewache haben 6 Monate Rumänen gewohnt, mit dennen hab ich mich natürlich auch unterhalten. Die haben mir das auch bestätigt, wenn die bei uns jeden monat 1500€ verdienen, dann sind die in Rumänien reich, fast jeder der Bauarbeiter hat nen Großes Haus, nen Auto ( kein Dacia .... ) Laptop, dicken Fernseher.  Der Lebensstandart ist halt nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Deutschen. Natürlich hier gelten die als arme schlucker das die aufm Bau grad mal ihre 1500€ verdienen und 9 stunden am Tag ackern, das ist dennen aber egal weil das in Rumänien nen ganzer haufen Kohle ist. 

Mal überlegt wer die heiligen Produktionstätten von Audi und co gebaut hat ? Vieleicht Deutsche Firmen, aber mit Ausländischen Leiharbeitern die angeheuert wurden. Da könnt man genauso sagen das is Ausbeute


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Mal überlegt wer die heiligen Produktionstätten von Audi und co gebaut hat ? Vieleicht Deutsche Firmen, aber mit Ausländischen Leiharbeitern die angeheuert wurden. *Da könnt man genauso sagen das is Ausbeute*


 
Findest du das gut?
Wenn ja, dann paßt es. Falls nein, dann würde ich sowas nicht verteidigen (ist jetzt nicht auf dich gemünzt).


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Januar 2012)

Nun das kann man nun sehen wie man will, einerseits klar nimmts Arbeitsplätze weg, andererseits will kein Deutscher den Job machen, zumindest nicht fürn Tariflohn. Die Rumänen sagen ja selbst das ist keine Ausbeute für die, die verdienen in ihrer sicht gut Geld.  
Meine meinung dazu ist ziemlich zwiespältig. Irgendwo kann ich dich auch verstehen, aber das sind einfach andere Länder, andere Sitten, da können wir rein garnix ausrichten.


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Mir ist total egal wieviel die bei Dacia verdienen, ob nun 2 Euro die Stunde oder 12 Euro die Stunde ist für mich irrelevant. Hauptsache mein eigener Stundenlohnt, der Rest ist unwichtig.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2012)

Sowas ähnliches wie Tageslicht heute:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt gerade(abgesehen davon dass es mein Auto ist und darum geht es hier ja eh) weil es:
- In einem Hochlohnland gebaut wurde(kurz danach ging der Firma das Geld aus und mittlerweile gehören sie den Chinesen...)
- Ein ""10Jahre alter Gebrauchter für 10.000€" war
- Es ein (sehr bescheidenes)Nachrüstnavi hat
- Einen (ehemals Niederdruck-)Turbo hat
- Eine ungerade Anzahl Zylindern hat(5)
- Das Auto ist dessen Lenkrad ich beziehen lassen will


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> - Das Auto ist dessen Lenkrad ich beziehen lassen will


 
Plüsch?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2012)

Black Leather


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Passt gerade(abgesehen davon dass es mein Auto ist und darum geht es hier ja eh) weil es:
> - In einem Hochlohnland gebaut wurde(kurz danach ging der Firma das Geld aus und mittlerweile gehören sie den Chinesen...)
> - Ein ""10Jahre alter Gebrauchter für 10.000€" war
> - Es ein (sehr bescheidenes)Nachrüstnavi hat
> ...


 
Sehr gut  .

Abgesehen von den Rad-bekappten-Winterrädern steht der auf den Bildern super da. Hätte auch gerne einen 5 Zylinder aber leider sind sie heute relativ rar gesäht.

PS: Schöner als jeder Dacia  .


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2012)

Jaja, die Räder. Wenn es finanziell passt kommen zum nächsten O etwas größere Alus für den Sommer dazu, dann werden die aktuellen Alus zu Winterschuhen(sind eh gleich klein wie die Winterräder, also können die Reifen bleiben).


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Black Leather


 
Ich seh schon, BDSM-Style! Nice!


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> PS: Schöner als jeder Dacia  .


 aber auch deutlich teurer als jeder dacia  ICh find die marke dacia an sich ganz gut, da die autos um von A nach B zu kommen vollkommen ausreichen, und auch die technik (vor allem die motoren) sind auch sehr zuverlässig. Und vor allem bezahlt man halt nicht wie bei vielen (hauptsächlich deutschen) Herstellern einen großen anteil nur für einen Namen, der in der praxis rein gar nichts bringt  Ich kenne ein paar leute die schon längere zeit einen Dacia fahren und nie probleme mit hatten. Einer hat ihn gleich als er ihn gekauft hatte auf Gas umrüsten lassen, fährt so wirklich ne sehr günstige schiene


----------



## turbosnake (14. Januar 2012)

Die sehen nicht so schlecht aus:
Fileacia1100s.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fileacia 1300.JPG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber auch deutlich teurer als jeder dacia  ICh find die marke dacia an sich ganz gut, da die autos um von A nach B zu kommen vollkommen ausreichen, und auch die technik (vor allem die motoren) sind auch sehr zuverlässig. Und vor allem bezahlt man halt nicht wie bei vielen (hauptsächlich deutschen) Herstellern einen großen anteil nur für einen Namen, der in der praxis rein gar nichts bringt  Ich kenne ein paar leute die schon längere zeit einen Dacia fahren und nie probleme mit hatten. Einer hat ihn gleich als er ihn gekauft hatte auf Gas umrüsten lassen, fährt so wirklich ne sehr günstige schiene


 

Manche hier sind blöd und kaufen überteuerten deutschen "Edel"-Schrott! 

Die lassen sich halt einfach gern verarschen! Naiv, aber so sind die halt. Da machste nix!


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber auch deutlich teurer als jeder dacia


Nö:


> Ein ""10Jahre alter Gebrauchter für 10.000€" war


Werkstattkosten und Versicherung halten sich auch im Rahmen. Nur der Spritbedarf ist nicht sonderlich feierlich.


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, BDSM-Style! Nice!


Plüsch ist halt so schlecht sauber zu halten  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2012)

wow, wahnsinnsvergleich, ein neuwagen gegen ein 10 jahre altes auto


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Plüsch ist halt so schlecht sauber zu halten  .


 
Was zahlt man denn so für einen neuen Überzug (Leder) Und wieviel KM hat die Schleuder runter? Nach wieviel KM braucht man bei Volvo ein neuen Lenkradbezug? Kumpel von mir brauchte beim Ford Focus nach kanpp 40K KM nen neuen Bezug. Hat sich einfach aufgelöst. Ging aber auf Kulanz, die Reparatur.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber auch deutlich teurer als jeder dacia



Er sagte doch das er weniger als 10.000,- Euro bezahlt hat. Insofern hat er das um Welten bessere Geschäft gemacht.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ICh find die marke dacia an sich ganz gut, da die autos um von A nach B zu kommen vollkommen ausreichen, und auch die technik (vor allem die motoren) sind auch sehr zuverlässig.



Ich finde eine Marke welche sich extremst von gleichteuren Gebrauchten bürsten lassen muss, unterste Schublade. Wenn ein Flamneuer Wagen 10m mehr Bremsweg als ein 5 oder 8 Jahre alter Gebrauchter benötigt, dann kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn man einen Dacia Fahrer sieht. Die Person scheint so sehr daran interessiert zu sein, günstig von A nach B zu kommen, dass ihr egal ist das es 1.000 bessere Lösungen gibt. Verrückt  .



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und vor allem bezahlt man halt nicht wie bei vielen (hauptsächlich deutschen) Herstellern einen großen anteil nur für einen Namen, der in der praxis rein gar nichts bringt



Klingt immer erst mal super. Kannst du das auch mit Fakten belegen? Und bitte nicht mit so fadenscheinigen Argumenten wie: "Braucht man nicht", .... .
Ich lese zwar viel udn beschäftige mich auch intensiv mit dem Thema Auto. Aber mir fällt kein Beispiel ein in welchem ein beliebiges ausländisches Fabrikat günstiger zu bekommen ist bei 100% vergleichbaren Eigenschaften.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Manche hier sind blöd und kaufen überteuerten deutschen "Edel"-Schrott!
> 
> Die lassen sich halt einfach gern verarschen! Naiv, aber so sind die halt. Da machste nix!


 
Na, da haben wir ja jetzt den Punkt erreicht wo ausser Beleidigungen nichts mehr kommt. Ganz großes Kino  .

Falls du in Deutschland lebst und auch nur einen Hauch von wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhängen verstehst, dann würde ich über solche Aussagen mal nachdenken  .

Aber ich will ja nicht verbort wirken. Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag wie so ein armes Konsum Opfer wie ich ein lustiges 300 PS Cabrio mit ädequater Ausstattung kaufen kann ohne sich "verarschen" zu lassen aber dennoch *keine Kompromisse* einzugehen  . Denn weniger Ware für weniger Geld, dass wäre ja die echte Verarsche.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wow, wahnsinnsvergleich, ein neuwagen gegen ein 10 jahre altes auto


 
Da man Geld nur einmal ausgeben kann. Und das 10 Jahre alte Auto sowohl technisch moderner ist (die Dacia Plattform hat um die 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel) und das bessere Produkt ist, ist der Vergleich Legitim. Sozusagen die Antwort auf die Frage: "Was kauft man sich am Besten für 10.000,- Euro".


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wow, wahnsinnsvergleich, ein neuwagen gegen ein 10 jahre altes auto


Eben darum drehte sich aber ein großer Teil der Dacia Diskussion. Man bekommt dort Technik die eher älter ist als das was mein Volvo hat also muss sich Dacia auch mit entsprechenden Autos vergleichen lassen.
Vom allgemeinen Cabrio-Aufpreis mal ganz zu schweigen(vergleichbare Limousinen dürften nochmal 3k weniger kosten).


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was zahlt man denn so für einen neuen Überzug (Leder) Und wieviel KM hat die Schleuder runter? Nach wieviel KM braucht man bei Volvo ein neuen Lenkradbezug? Kumpel von mir brauchte beim Ford Focus nach kanpp 40K KM nen neuen Bezug. Hat sich einfach aufgelöst. Ging aber auf Kulanz, die Reparatur.


Info von Klutten waren jetzt 120€. Selbst beim "Haussattler" fragen wollte ich nächste Woche. 
Aufgelöst hat sich da nach 88tkm noch nichts. Es ist halt nur etwas abgerieben und das Beige ist von der Farbe her einfach zu empfindlich für ein Lenkrad. Wenn man da nicht alle zwei Tage mit dem Lappen drüber geht sieht es immer ein bisschen schmuddelig aus.
Auf "bei Volvo" würde ich das jetzt aber nicht verallgemeinern. Seit der Entwicklung meines Wagens hat das Unternehmen zwei mal den Besitzer gewechselt.


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Info von Klutten waren jetzt 120€. Selbst beim "Haussattler" fragen wollte ich nächste Woche.



120 Euro find ich für sowas echt OK. Ich hatte mal nen Schaden bei mir am Lederlenkrad. Selbstverursacht, leider. Beim Umzug. Jedenfalls hätte ich bei uns in der Werkstatt offiziell mit Lohn und allem fürs Neubeziehen 500 Euro hingelegt. Insofern sind die 120 Euro doch ein echt guter Preis!


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Manche hier sind blöd und kaufen überteuerten deutschen "Edel"-Schrott!
> 
> Die lassen sich halt einfach gern verarschen! Naiv, aber so sind die halt. Da machste nix!


 
Bisschen sehr weit hergeholt... was ist daran Naiv wenn man aktuelle Technik und neusten Stand des Designs haben will? Es gibt sicherlich viele gute Gründe einen Dacia zu kaufen (wobei mir nur eine handvoll einfällt), aber es gibt genau so viele gute Gründe einen deutsches Auto zu kaufen. Abgesehen davon das der "Edel"-Schrott aus Deutschland von der Haptik vor 20 Jahren da war, wo Dacia heute ist.

Ich würde jederzeit lieber einen 10 alten Volvo nehmen, als einen Neuwagen von Dacia. Der Volvo bietet trotz der 10 Jahre in allen Bereichen mehr.


----------



## Zoon (14. Januar 2012)

Naja konfiguriert man sich einen Dacia Duster mit "voller Hütte" +  stärksten Diesel ist man auch schon bei 19k.

Da findet man schon auf den Jahreswagenmarkt oder junge Gebrauchte (2 bis 3 Jahre) schon gute Alternativen in der Klasse.


----------



## Burn_out (14. Januar 2012)

Die die deutschen Hersteller nur für ihren Namen soviel Geld verlangen ist nichtmal ganz richtig. Es gab mal eine Nachricht zu sowas wie viel die Hersteller pro verkauftem Auto Gewinn machen. Das war bei VW gerademal was um die 900€ pro Auto. Einzig Porsche hat sich deutlich mit mehreren Tausne Euros abgehoben.
Ich würde es mal darauf schieben, dass hier selbst der VW Fließbandarbeiter seine 3000+Brutto mit nach Hause nimmt und entsprechend kosten dann auch die Wagen.

Zum Vegleich Dacia Neuwagen vs Gebrauchter. Da ist denke ich klar, dass man da beim Gebrauchten deutlich besser dasteht. Da muss man nichtmal bei den deutschen Herstellern schauen. Ein Subaru oder Mazda bietet für 10k Euro sehr sehr viel und ist immernoch um Welte besser verarbeitet als jeder Dacia.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Januar 2012)

Naja Dacia ist auch nur nen Name, die Autos stammen ja eigentlich von Renault, zumindest der Logan ist nen reinrassiger Renault, wird in Africa übrigends als Nissan verkauft  Und ganz sooo veraltet sind die nun auch nicht, der Sandero bassiert auf dem Aktuellen Clio, der Logan ist ne eigenkreation von Renault, was wohl aber auch die Bodengruppe vom Clio als Basis nutzt wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 

Naja ich mag die dinger aber auch nicht, hab mal nen Logan fahren dürfen, also selbst nen 30 jahre alter 3er BMW in der Buchhalter Ausstattung hat ne extrem viel wertigere innenaustattung, auserdem stinken die neuen kisten nach Plastik das ist echt wiederlich.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2012)

Eins muss man aber Dacia zu Gute halten.
Beim "Design" werden sie von Modell zu Modell besser
Logan -> Sandero -> Duster
Den Duster kann man sich ankucken (obwohl nach oben hin noch SEEEEEEEHR viel Platz ist). Der Sandero ist so naja. Der Logan 

War doch bei den ersten Japanern auch so. Oder bei den Koreanern.
Anfangs total  - nach mehr als 40 Jahren in D'land sind sie (je nach Geschmack) richtig gut


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Manche hier sind blöd und kaufen überteuerten deutschen "Edel"-Schrott!
> 
> Die lassen sich halt einfach gern verarschen! Naiv, aber so sind die halt. Da machste nix!


 
Wenn ich z.B. unseren 5er BMW anguck, ist das garantiert kein Edelschrott. Der wird jedes Jahr ca. 80000 km gefahren, und ist nun fast 3 Jahre alt und hat noch NIE Probleme gemacht.
Auch der Audi A4 von meinen Großeltern ist 17 Jahre alt und hatte auch noch nie ernsthafte Probleme


----------



## Mosed (14. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Manche hier sind blöd und kaufen überteuerten deutschen "Edel"-Schrott!
> 
> Die lassen sich halt einfach gern verarschen! Naiv, aber so sind die halt. Da machste nix!



Neidisch, dass du dir kein schönes, technisch hochwertiges Auto leisten kannst?
 Was meinst du warum deutsche Fahrzeuge im Ausland als Premium-Fahrzeuge verkauft werden? Sicherlich nicht wegen den Marken-Namen.
Natürlich zahlt man auch den Namen mit, aber deutsche Fahrzeuge sind technisch auf einem höherem Stand als z.B. US-Amerikanische Fahrzeuge (Motor, Fahrwerk...) und das Ambiente im Innenraum...


----------



## turbosnake (14. Januar 2012)

Allerdings ist nicht alle Sachen sinnvoll bzw wirken sich groß aus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2012)

mit nem neuen Dacia steht man ganz gewiss langzeitsicherer, günstiger und besser da, als mit nem 10 jahre alten gebrauchten mit 150tkm+, wenn man ein zuverlässiges auto braucht um günstig von A nach B zukommen, da könnt ihr faseln was ihr wollt  Außerdem sind die Dacias mittlerweile auch schon deutlich besser verarbeitet und ausgestattet als noch vor rund 2 jahren. Die Motoren sind großserienmotoren von Renault, die sind vielleicht nicht auf dem allerneuesten stand und haben nicht die megaleistung, aber sie sind zuverlässig, und das ist ein ganz wichtiger punkt!
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es auch menschen gibt, die nicht mit aller gewalt ledersitze, soundsystem, navi, reifendrucksensor und co brauchen?!
Und eines sei den Dacia-hatern auch noch gesagt: Schaut euch mal die wiederverkaufswerte von den kisten an, da werdet ihr mit euren luxuskisten aber dumm gucken 

Ich bin gewiss kein Fan von den Autos, aber wenn man der tatsache ins auge sieht, muss man dennoch anerkennen dass sie vom P/L-verhältniss her wirklich gute autos sind.


----------



## Burn_out (14. Januar 2012)

Wer sagt hier, dass es so alte Autos sein müssen? Ich Wage zu behaupten, dass man für 10  Scheine deutlich mehr bekommt als bei Dacia.

Beispiel:
Gebrauchtwagen: Mazda, 3, 1.6 Sport Active Plus, Benzin,

Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Dacia dagegen ankommt. Unter 10k, keine 5 Jahre alt, Mazda Qualität und eine sehr sehr odentliche Austattung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und eines sei den Dacia-hatern auch noch gesagt: Schaut euch mal die wiederverkaufswerte von den kisten an, da werdet ihr mit euren luxuskisten aber dumm gucken



Meinst du auch nur ein Käufer der 50.000 Euro Plus Klasse kann nicht rechnen und ist im Nachhinein überrascht vom Wertverlust?
Wie sagt mein Kollege immer so schön: "Wer das Eine will muss das Andere können".



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich bin gewiss kein Fan von den Autos, aber wenn man der tatsache ins auge sieht, muss man dennoch anerkennen dass sie vom P/L-verhältniss her wirklich gute autos sind.


 
Bei Dacia gehts ständig nur um Geld, weder um aktive- oder passive-Sicherheit, effiziente Motoren oder sonst irgendwelche Eigenschaften die viele gerne von ihrem Auto hätten.

Aber wie auch immer. Am Ende entscheidet der Kunde mit seinen Füßen. Und bei Dacia ist es ja relativ eindeutig, der Marktanteil liegt irgendwo im Promile-Bereich (der Deutsche Automarkt liegt irgendwo um die 3.170.000 Fahrzeuge p.A. und Dacia um die 35.000 Einheiten p.A.). 
Insofern ist die Gruppe derer, die als Kaufkriterium mehr oder weniger ausschlieslich den Preis beachten, relativ überschaubar. 

Achso, eins noch, Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss und Billig ist nicht das Selbe.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2012)

@ Burnout: unter 10k? der hat doch schon 70k...
Klar mag es vereinzelt fälle geben in denen gebrauchte sich besser herrausstellen als neue,   aber ohne neue gibts auch keine gebrauchte mehr. Außerdem ist der wertverlust bei den meisten autos nach 3-4 jahren schon extrem groß, daher ist es auch kein wunder das son reiskocher für 10k übern tisch geht.
Aber immerhin hat dieses auto schon 70tkm mehr und knappe 5 jahre mehr aufm buckel, als ein neuwagen. Und wie gesagt, wer keine besonders üppige ausstattung will, sondern einfach von A nach B kommen will, für den ist ein Dacia einfach ein geeignetes auto, wenn er einen neuwagen will, was ja auch seine vorteile hat  Ich weiss nicht warum diese "billig"makren immer so schlechtgeredet werden.... Wer sich auskennt macht genau dies nämlich nicht 

Ach ja, und das thema Mazda"qualität", darüber lässt sicht auch streiten, diese reiskocher sind auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. Vorher ein toyota 

@IT: mit dir zu reden ist wie gegen eine wand zu reden, nur dass diese wand in einigen fällen angenehmer ist, denn sie nervt nicht mit unsinnigen und unbegründbaren kommentaren 
Nimm doch einfach mal deinen Satz "Bei Dacia gehts ständig nur um Geld, weder um aktive- oder  passive-Sicherheit, effiziente Motoren oder sonst irgendwelche  Eigenschaften die viele gerne von ihrem Auto hätten."
Punkt 1 : Es gibt deutlich unsichere Autos als einen Dacia, der viel von Renault hat, und diese Marke wiederum zählt zu einer der sichersten überhaupt 
Punkt 2 : Die motoren sind vielleicht nicht auf dem neuesten stand wie schon gesagt, aber sie sind sicher effizienter als so manche murksblocks aus übersee 
Punkt 3 : "Viele". Was heißt nochmal viele? Alle, oder nur ein gewisser prozentsatz von allen? Ich meine doch das letztere. und auch wenn du es nicht in deinen kopf bringen magst, es gibt menschen, die halt nicht 50k€ für ein auto ausgeben wollen/können, und denen solche features wie "reifendrucksensor", " fahrspurassistent", "Bose-(LOL  ) soundsystem" etc pp nicht wichtig sind, um von einem ort zum anderen zu gelangen... 

Aber dich wird man wohl nie von deinem Audi- und BMW-Trip runterbringen können, was mir persönlich auch egal ist, wer solch festgefahrene horizonte hat dem kann man einfach nicht mehr helfen....

Gut Nacht !


----------



## turbosnake (14. Januar 2012)

Was ich nicht verstehe wieso gibt es die ganzen Features nur in höhreren Klassen?
Und nicht bei Kleinwagen wie zB in Japan.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, wer keine besonders üppige ausstattung will, sondern einfach von A nach B kommen will, für den ist ein Dacia einfach ein geeignetes auto, wenn er einen neuwagen will, was ja auch seine vorteile hat  Ich weiss nicht warum diese "billig"makren immer so schlechtgeredet werden.... Wer sich auskennt macht genau dies nämlich nicht



Solange sie schlecht bremsen, nicht besonders sparsam sind und auch sonst im Bereich Sicherheit nicht gerade glänzen, sind sie keine Option. Hier erwartet doch keiner BiXenon und Festplattennavigation aber wenigstens kleine und mittlere Unfälle unbeschadet überstehen wär doch mal was. Aktiv verhindern wäre natürlich noch schöner  .



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ach ja, und das thema Mazda"qualität", darüber lässt sicht auch streiten, diese reiskocher sind auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. Vorher ein toyota


 
Man kann von japanischen Autos halten was man will aber im Großen und Ganzen sind sie in der Zuverlässigkeit meistens in der Spitzengruppe.
So repräsentativ die Erfahrung mit einem Exemplar auch wirken mag....


----------



## Burn_out (14. Januar 2012)

Ich würde behaupten, ein Mazda verrichtet länger seinen Dienst als der Dacia. Klar, er hat schon 70k runter, aber ich will nicht wissen wie ein Dacia nach 70-100k km aussieht. Da hat sich wahrscheinlich schon jegliche Art von Lack aufgelöst. Das die Kiste von den Renaultrampe kommt tut sein übriges. Die haben soweit ich weis keine Glanzpunkte gesetzt in Punkto Qualität.

Um den Vergleich mal zu anderen Dingen herzustellen. Ich ziehe ein gebrauchtes Teufel System einem neuen Aldi Lautsprecherset jederzeit vor. Wer allerdings keine Ansprüche hat und sich damit zufrieden gibt, dass überhaupt Ton aus den Kisten rauskommt, ja der kann meinetwegen auch Aldi kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Januar 2012)

Ich denke nicht das die Renaults schlecht.

Teufel ist bei Sound auch er noch etwas weiter unten.


----------



## Burn_out (14. Januar 2012)

Ich persönlich finde Renault absolut gräßlich was die Qualität betrifft. Über Aussehen kann man sich ja streiten.

Die Marke Teufel war auch nur ein Beispiel, das Audiophile mehr brauchen weis ich auch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @IT: mit dir zu reden ist wie gegen eine wand zu reden, nur dass diese wand in einigen fällen angenehmer ist, denn sie nervt nicht mit unsinnigen und unbegründbaren kommentaren



Lieber Argumentieren als sinnlose Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen  .
Was ist denn jetzt mit der These das man bei deutschen Fabrikaten nur für den Namen zahlt? Wenn es stimmt lässt es sich doch sicher mit Argumenten/ Fakten belegen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach mal deinen Satz "Bei Dacia gehts ständig nur um Geld, weder um aktive- oder  passive-Sicherheit, effiziente Motoren oder sonst irgendwelche  Eigenschaften die viele gerne von ihrem Auto hätten."
> Punkt 1 : Es gibt deutlich unsichere Autos als einen Dacia, der viel von Renault hat, und diese Marke wiederum zählt zu einer der sichersten überhaupt



Da Dacia leider eine Plattform aus den frühen Neunzigern verwenden muss, siehts bei ihnen nicht so rosig aus.
Z.B. Dacia Duster 100->0 ~43m, VW Tiguan 35m. Was dieses ~8m am Stauende oder Zebrastreifen bedeuten dürfte klar sein.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Punkt 2 : Die motoren sind vielleicht nicht auf dem neuesten stand wie schon gesagt, aber sie sind sicher effizienter als so manche murksblocks aus übersee



Der Wirkungsgrad ist für die Füße da jegliche Spritspartechnik gekonnt umkurvt wird. So schafft man es dann bei den Ottomotoren rund 50% der Motorleistung im Verhältniss zm Verbrauch bei modernen Fahrzeugen zu generieren. Respekt  .
Die Diesel sind aktuell. Zwar nur die schwächsten Varianten aber aktuell. Wirkt sich im Zweifelsfall auf die aktive Sicherheit aus, wenn man überholt und nicht mehr vorbeikommt, da die Durchzugswerte erbärmlich sind.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Punkt 3 : "Viele". Was heißt nochmal viele? Alle, oder nur ein gewisser prozentsatz von allen? Ich meine doch das letztere. und auch wenn du es nicht in deinen kopf bringen magst, es gibt menschen, die halt nicht 50k€ für ein auto ausgeben wollen/können, und denen solche features wie "reifendrucksensor", " fahrspurassistent", "Bose-(LOL  ) soundsystem" etc pp nicht wichtig sind, um von einem ort zum anderen zu gelangen...



Mir ist doch egal wer wieviel für sein Auto bezahlt. Ich würde nur keinen Neuwagen kaufen wenn ich die Kohle dafür nicht hätte.
Dann ist Secondhand der geschicktere Schachzug. Oder sparen. Aber das macht man ja heute nicht mehr.
Meine Mutter hatte einen schweren Unfall weil sie schleichenden Druckverlust auf einem Reifen nicht bemerkt hat. Aber du hast ja recht. Wer sich kein modernes Auto leisten kann oder will und nur von A nach B will, darf ruhig in die Leitplanke einschlagen  .
Ich weiß auch nicht was du gegen BOSE hast. Vermutlich Vorurteile. Aber das musst du für dich wissen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber dich wird man wohl nie von deinem Audi- und BMW-Trip runterbringen können, was mir persönlich auch egal ist, wer solch festgefahrene horizonte hat dem kann man einfach nicht mehr helfen....


 
Naja, nach 5 BMWs, 5 Audis, einem Skoda und einem VW bin ich alles nur nicht auf eine Marke fixiert. Wenns das böse Geld nicht gäbe würde ich ein "englisches" Auto vom Schlage Aston Martin oder Bentley fahren. Aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Aber da ich nicht auf eine Marke eingefahren bin, fahre ich alle Neuerscheinungen probe welche mich interessieren. Ich will ja nicht so einen festgefahrenen Horizont wie der Ein oder Andere haben  . Übrigens bin ich auch schon Renault probe gefahren. War leider nichts für mich. Ausser dem Preis hat mir am Ende nicht viel an dem Ding gefallen....


----------



## Mosed (15. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht warum diese "billig"makren immer so schlechtgeredet werden.... Wer sich auskennt macht genau dies nämlich nicht


 
Gerade die machen das. Die wissen nämlich, wie schlecht Dacia ist. Schau dir mal Testberichte über Dacia an...
Z.B. der Dacia Duster hat 2011 grandiose 3 Sterne im NCAP bekommen... Sieht beim Sandero und Logan nicht besser aus.

PS: Übrigens hat das Wort "billig" eine negative Bedeutung. Das wissen viele Marketingstrategen zwar auch nicht, aber billig hat auch die Bedeutung "minderwertig". Wenn etwas wenig kostet, aber gut ist, nennt sich das "günstig" oder "preiswert".


----------



## STSLeon (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn man beim Autokauf nur auf den Wiederverkaufswert achtet, dann muss man Porsche kaufen. Immerhin die Marke mit dem geringsten Wertverlust. Allerdings finde ich, ist das kein Argument. Wenn man sich einen Dacia kauft, dann weil er günstig ist und man von A nach B kommt und man fährt das Auto wahrscheinlich bis der TÜV einen scheidet, ich glaube nicht, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich alle 2-3 Jahre einen Dacia kaufen. 

Der Wertverlust ist nur dann interessant, wenn sein Auto alle 2-3 Jahre wieder in Zahung gibt und sich ein neues holt oder wenn man einen Leasingvertrag hat. 

Momenten halte ich allerdings die koreanischen Marken für äußerst interessant. Wertiger Innenraum und ordentliche Verarbeitung und vorallem eine wirklich anständige Garantie, mit einen I30 macht man meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts verkehrt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal bei Mobile geguckt und das gibt es schon für 10000€ :

BMW 116i

Audi A4 2.0

VW Golf V 1.6

VW Passat 1.9

Die sind ja wohl wesentlich besser als ein Dacia


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2012)

Subaru Impreza 2.0 WRX STI Prodrive Wie Neu! (Gronau) als Limousine in Losser

Jetzt soll mal Dacia kommen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Subaru Impreza 2.0 WRX STI Prodrive Wie Neu! (Gronau) als Limousine in Losser
> 
> Jetzt soll mal Dacia kommen...


 
Der ist schon nicht schlecht, ich bezweifle aber, dass Mutti mit so einem Auto einkaufen fährt 
Als Zweitwagen ist der nicht schlecht, vorallem für den Preis 

Da sind meine Genannten für den Alltagsgebrauch besser geeignet 



> BMW 116i
> 
> Audi A4 2.0
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2012)

Da ich nicht Mutti bin, interessiere ich mich für ihre Bedürfnisse auch nur bedingt  Aber meine Mom würde so ein Teil auch fahren, die kennt da nix... find ich sehr cool.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2012)

Ist villeicht nur ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn das Lenkrad auf der "Beifahrerseite" ist  .


----------



## Zoon (15. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mit nem neuen Dacia steht man ganz gewiss  langzeitsicherer, günstiger und besser da, als mit nem 10 jahre alten  gebrauchten mit 150tkm+, wenn man ein zuverlässiges auto braucht um  günstig von A nach B zukommen, da könnt ihr faseln was ihr wollt



Naja Gripseinschalten beim Gebrauchtkauf schadet ja nie. Nochmal zu  meinen Beispiel oben: Duster mit voller Hütte 19k, da findet man auch  schon gute gerade mal eingefahrene Jahreswagen oder bis max. 2 Jahre.  Das man da kein Ding suchen soll das in zwei Jahren vom  Staubsaugervertreter um 250000 km runtergerockt wurde sollte auch klar  sein. Wobei Langstreckenfahrzeuge zum Teil auch wieder besser dastehen  als welche die nur Kurzstrecke bewegt wurden.

Hatte damals auch die Wahl. Statt billigen Neuwagen nen 2 Jahre alten 320d. Das war 2007. Keine Probleme Null Nada Niente Nix Zero. Aber auch nur weil man sich auch schon über den Vorbesitz (Rentner  ) schon informierte.


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist villeicht nur ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn das Lenkrad auf der "Beifahrerseite" ist  .


 
Gibt zum selben Preis auch Linkslenker, hab nur den erst besten genommen. Aber auch Linkslenker geht ohne Probleme, fürs Parkhaus braucht man nur so eine Müllkralle.


----------



## 1821984 (15. Januar 2012)

@Riverna: bedenke, dass bei solchen Importautos noch die Umbaukosten kommen, damit sie hier bewegt werden dürfen. Denn Linkslenker bei Prodrivemodellen ist so eine Sache. Die Spritkosten kann man wohl auch kaum mit einem Dacia vergleichen. Denn da gehen bei normaler fahrt schon knapp 15L durch. Beim scheuchen fast 30Liter. Also ne Tankfüllung mit knapp 50Liter Sprit ist nach guten 300km durch. Und dann ganz gerne ab 98Oktan wenns geht.


----------



## Zoon (15. Januar 2012)

Zum Subaru. Das mit der Zulassung übernimmt die Firma gegen nen kleinen Obolus von 500 Euro, Und Rechtslenker dürfen dann hier auch so bewegt werden.

Nur Scheinwerfer und Leuchten müssen auf Linksverkehr bzw. welche mit E Zeichen ran. Da es den Wagen aber auch hier gab is das kein größeres Problem.


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2012)

Richtig es sind nur die Scheinwerfer die man umrüsten muss und ggf die Auspuffanlage falls die japanische Version eine schlechtere Abgasanlage hat als die europäische. Aber wenn ihr euch am rechtslenker so stört:

Subaru Impreza 2.0 Turbo WRX als Kombi in Lahnstein

Natürlich ist der Spritverbrauch vom WRX höher als vom Dacia, aber wenn man das Gaspedal beim Subi streichelt (womit man den Dacia immer noch lang macht) kommt man auch unter 10 Liter. Wenn man es drauf anlegt knackt man natürlich auch ganz schnell die 30L... aber das schafft man mit jedem Auto. Ich habe z.B. in den letzten 200 Kilometer doch sagenhafte 38L durchgeballert.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Januar 2012)

Tja ihr könnt noch so viel Gebraucht angebote posten, ihr wisst aber niemals bei den angeboten was sich für Mängel verstecken. Zweite sache bei den Imprezas z.b Ersatzteil versorgung usw usw usw. Der Kaufpreis allein machts eben noch nicht aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn dann sollte man natürlich beim Händler kaufen, damit ist dann auch das Risiko vergleichbar.
Und wie schon erwähnt, einige Produkteigenschaften (Bremsen, passive Sicherheit, ... ) sind soviel schlechter, dass ein junger Gebrauchter vom Schlage eines VW Golf oder was auch immer, dass die Frage was man tun soll schon geradezu überbeantwortet ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Januar 2012)

Und selbst bei nem Händler kann man gehörig aufs Maul fallen. 

Aber nur das kein Falscher eindruck entsteht, ich bin kein Dacia fan. Wie schon gesagt, einmal die kiste gefahren, wiederlich. 

Für mich kommen halt nur alte gebrauchte in Frage weil ich eben Youngtimer Fan bin, eben speziel E30, jaja ich weis Passive Sicherheit und Bremsen und bla blub auch net viel besser, was mir aber scheis egal ist. Auserdem kann man viel verbessern, bsp Bremse umbauen, z.b auf die Bremse vom RX7 FD, oder die Bremse vom Porsche Boxter, natürlich alles mit Tüv, Motor kann man auch verbessern bzw umbauen, die palette ist riesengroß mit Motorumbau möglichkeiten, natürlich auch alles mit Tüv dank BMW.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Und selbst bei nem Händler kann man gehörig aufs Maul fallen.



Wenn man die Gewährleistung nicht einschränkt ist man vom Risiko ungefähr auf einem Niveau im Vergleich zu Dacia.



dfence schrieb:


> Für mich kommen halt nur alte gebrauchte in Frage weil ich eben Youngtimer Fan bin, eben speziel E30, jaja ich weis Passive Sicherheit und Bremsen und bla blub auch *net viel besser*, was mir aber scheis egal ist. Auserdem kann man viel verbessern, bsp Bremse umbauen, z.b auf die Bremse vom RX7 FD, oder die Bremse vom Porsche Boxter, natürlich alles mit Tüv, Motor kann man auch verbessern bzw umbauen, die palette ist riesengroß mit Motorumbau möglichkeiten, natürlich auch alles mit Tüv dank BMW.


 
Da muss man der Ehrlichkeit zu Liebe sagen, dass in dem Fall der Dacia dann doch konkurenzfähig ist, da einfach viel zu viel Zeit dazwischen liegt.
Grundsätzlich fand ich den E30 auch mal ganz gut. Schliesslich waren meine ersten beiden Autos 3er BMWs E30. Da habe ich dann auch rumgebastelt. Für mich wäre das heute nichts mehr. Seien es die Fahrleistungen, die Sicherheit, das Design (an welchem ich mich über die Jahrzehnte satt gesehen habe) oder auch die Motorenauswahl. 
Nichts desto trotz gönne ich jedem seinen Spaß damit, wenn er denn das Fahrzeug mag.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Januar 2012)

Nen Dacia ist mit nem Serien E30 definitiv NICHT Konkurenzfähig auf keinster weise. Natürlich wenn du nen total runtergerockten E30 hast dann ja, aber einer der gut in schuss ist, no way. Klar liegt viel zeit dazwischen, aber der E30 war Technisch seiner zeit schon vorraus, was man daran merkt das viele Teile einfach in den E36 übernommen wurden ( somit kann man eben auch viele E36 teile im E30 verbauen )
Was die Fahrleistung angeht, kommt halt natürlich immer auf die verbaute Maschine und das dazu verbaute Diff drauf an. Das nen alter 316 mit M10 vergaser Motor der 84 vom Band gerollt ist, da nich mithalten kann sollte klar sein. Aber nehme man jetz mal nen 318iS oder nen 325i NFL. Aber seis drum, natürlich muss man an über 20 jahre alten Autos basteln können. Man kann ja nich erwarten das man ein Tip Top Auto im Neuwagen zustand bekommt ( zumindest bei E30 unter 10k nicht möglich ) Klar die Motorenpalette ist nicht so breit, sind nur 14-15 verschiedene Motoren zur auwahl ( M3 nicht mit eingeschlossen ) 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn man basteln kann, dann kann man sich nen E30 hinstellen der so vielen aktuellen Autos das fürchten lehrt ( auser natürlich du donnerst mit 120 gegen ne Wand ) aber manchmal is echt witzig, wenn du auf der Bahn leute im dickschiff überholst und die das einfach nicht glauben wollen das da nen über 20 jahre alter 3er Touring vorbeizieht oder sich nich abhängen lässt   Tja 218PS, 310nm, 1200kg und nen perfekt ausgeglichenes gewichtsverhältniss von 50/50, gepaart mit "nur" 205er Reifen. Da biste schon relativ flott trotz des etwas höheren CW wert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Nen Dacia ist mit nem Serien E30 definitiv NICHT Konkurenzfähig auf keinster weise.



Ich beziehe es auf Punkte die in den 80er noch bedeutungslos waren, wie eben Seitenaufprallschutz, Airbag, ABS (nicht gerade der ersten Generation), ggfs. ESP oder eben die µ-split-Bremsung. Liegt halt einfach am Alter.



dfence schrieb:


> Natürlich wenn du nen total runtergerockten E30 hast dann ja, aber einer der gut in schuss ist, no way. Klar liegt viel zeit dazwischen, aber der E30 war Technisch seiner zeit schon vorraus, was man daran merkt das viele Teile einfach in den E36 übernommen wurden ( somit kann man eben auch viele E36 teile im E30 verbauen )



Das bringt uns zum nächsten Punkt. Durch Verwindung altert Metall nunmal. D.h. wenn du ein 25 oder 30 Jahre altes Fahrzeug heute verunfallst dann wird schon bei extrem niedrigen Aufprallgeschwindigkeiten die Fahrgastzelle kolabieren. Hat vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Automagazin getestet. Fiesta alt (~ 10 Jahre oder so) gegen Fiesta neu. Das Ergebniss war fatal. Durch die aktuellen Zulassungsbedingungen muss selbst ein Konstrukt wie ein Fahrzeug von Dacia gewisse mindest Anforderungen erfüllen. Welche es noch nicht gab als der E30 als Neuwagen auf dem Markt war.



dfence schrieb:


> Was die Fahrleistung angeht, kommt halt natürlich immer auf die verbaute Maschine und das dazu verbaute Diff drauf an. Das nen alter 316 mit M10 vergaser Motor der 84 vom Band gerollt ist, da nich mithalten kann sollte klar sein. Aber nehme man jetz mal nen 318iS oder nen 325i NFL. Aber seis drum, natürlich muss man an über 20 jahre alten Autos basteln können. Man kann ja nich erwarten das man ein Tip Top Auto im Neuwagen zustand bekommt ( zumindest bei E30 unter 10k nicht möglich ) Klar die Motorenpalette ist nicht so breit, sind nur 14-15 verschiedene Motoren zur auwahl ( M3 nicht mit eingeschlossen )



Die Fahrleistungen sind deshalb nicht mehr auf der Höhe da seit den frühen 80ern bis heute viel Gehirnschmalz eingesetzt wurde was zu ständig überproportional zur Motorleistung & Gewicht besseren Fahrleistungen führte.
14-15 Motoren klingt erstmal gut, stellt aber eine Reichweite von nichtmal 100 PS zwischen dem Schwächsten und dem Stärksten (exkl. dem M3) da. Und wenn man sieht das ein 170 PS 3er mit knapp über 1.200 kg ~ 8s auf 100 benötigt und erst nach 47 Metern die 100 km/h wieder vernichtet hat, dann muss man sagen das sich da viel getan hat.
Selbst ein E30 M3 zieht für heutige Verhältnisse keine Wurscht mehr vom Brot, mit seinen 7,6s auf 100km/h ist das nicht mehr wirklich Sportwagenlike. Und vom Verbrauch kann man heute einen Porsche Turbo fahren.



dfence schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wenn man basteln kann, dann kann man sich nen E30 hinstellen der so vielen aktuellen Autos das fürchten lehrt ( auser natürlich du donnerst mit 120 gegen ne Wand ) aber manchmal is echt witzig, wenn du auf der Bahn leute im dickschiff überholst und die das einfach nicht glauben wollen das da nen über 20 jahre alter 3er Touring vorbeizieht oder sich nich abhängen lässt   Tja 218PS, 310nm, 1200kg und nen perfekt ausgeglichenes gewichtsverhältniss von 50/50, gepaart mit "nur" 205er Reifen. Da biste schon relativ flott trotz des etwas höheren CW wert.


 
Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Aber auch der best getunte 486er sieht  kein Tageslicht neben einen i7.  Da ist einfach viel zu viel in den  letzten Jahren passiert. Was aber eben nicht heißen soll, dass man mit  so einem Fahrzeug keinen Spaß haben kann. Nur der Vergleich gegen  Fahrzeuge aus diesem Jahrzehnt endet in der Regel katastrophal.


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Selbst ein E30 M3 zieht für heutige Verhältnisse keine Wurscht mehr vom Brot, mit seinen 7,6s auf 100km/h ist das nicht mehr wirklich Sportwagenlike.


 
Das sind 0.4Sek schneller als mein Einkaufswagen  Heißt also ich könnte mit etwas Glück einen M3 verblasen


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das sind 0.4Sek schneller als mein Einkaufswagen  Heißt also ich könnte mit etwas Glück einen M3 verblasen


 
Gegen einen M3 sieht sogar das A5 Cabrio mit seinen 1,7 Tonnen und 4 PS weniger noch Licht (7,5s 0->100) . Ähem, Frontriebler, ähem.
Soweit zum Thema Sportlichkeit. Der technische Fortschritt ist halt nicht aufzuhalten, ob man will oder nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Januar 2012)

Das der bei der Kaltverformung bei nem Crash kein land sieht ist klar, das meinte ich auch von wegen konkurenzfähig wenn gegen ne Wand fährst. Damit muss man halt leben bei alten Autos, das ist einfach so. 

Du kannst auch nicht einfach mal uralte Motorenkonzepte vergleichen mit heutigen, das man da kein Land sieht ist klar, fakt ist aber, zu damaligen zeiten war der 3er einer der Sportlichsten Mittelklasse Limos die du bekommen hast. Das nen 12V 2.5L Motor heut keine große bedeutung mehr hat ist klar. Btw die beiden Stärksten Serien E30 haben einmal 192PS ( 320IS ) und einmal 197PS ( 333I ),

Das der E30 nicht so schnell beschleunigt liegt als erstes mal dadran das er als Serienwagen nen relativ hohen CW wert hat, allerdings gabs eben auch die möglichkeit diesen zu verbessern. Bsp das Mtech Paket samt Spoiler, Tieferlegung, härteren Stabis. 
Also bsp mal die Serienwerte 
NFL E30 Limo CW Wert von 0.35 
NFL E30 Limo MTech Paket CW Wert von 0.33 
E30 M3 CW wert 0.33 

Durch das Mtech Paket verändert sich auch die Beschleunigung sowie die Endgeschwindigkeit ein wenig ins Positive. 

Und nunja der vergleich mit dem 486er ist absolut lächerlich, es gibt E30 die würden nen S5 gnadenlos stehen lassen, seis in der beschleinigung oder beim bremsen. Du glaubst garnicht wie viel man mit nem E30 anstellen kann, von nem aufgepumpten 4 Zylinder bis hin zum 12Zylinder ist alles möglich, bei uns gibts sogar einen der hat den umbau auf den V10 geschaft ( die maschine ausm Aktuellen M5 ) 

Und das ihr euch so lächerlich über nen E30 M3 macht, zeigt leider nur das euer Horizont etwas beschränkt ist, wer sich nen E30 M3 kauft, dem gehts nicht darum Penislängen zu vergleichen oder nen harten zu bekommen weil er paar sekunden schneller von 0-100 ist. Der M3 hat einfach nen Kult status und ist der inbegriff eines Tourenwagen für die Strasse, nicht umsonst ist der M3 der erfolgreichste Tourenwagen, und selbst heute noch Konkurenzfähig bei div veranstalltungen. Ihr nemmt halt immer nur den Serien M3 als vergleich, aber mal so ne Sonderedition wie den Cecotto, Sport Evolution, oder Evo 3, das ist dann nochmal ne etwas andere nummer. Vergesst mal nicht das der E30 M3 quasi gedrosselt ist, der hat in wirklichkeit viel mehr potential als rausgelassen wird. 

Wer der schnellere mit nem E30 sein will, der nimmt sich nen Buchalter E30, bastelt sich nen S38 mit Turbo zusammen, und pflanzt den in nen E30. 

Wie sagte Tim Schrick beim M3 Test so schön, wenn man mit nem E30 M3 fahren kann, dann hat man damit weit aus mehr spass als mit irgendwelchen Pseudo Sportwagen die 1700kg wiegen, vollgepackt mit Elektronikscheis sind und etwas verkörpern was sie garnicht sind, Sportwagen, nen S5, aktueller M3, usw sind keine Sportwagen, die werden als solches vermarktet. Nen Sportwagen brauch kein Navi, kein Bose Hifi System, keine Elektrisch verstellbaren sitze, keine Sitzheizung, keine Elektrischen Fenster usw.


----------



## Gast12307 (15. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie gesagt, wenn man basteln kann, dann kann man sich nen E30 hinstellen der so vielen aktuellen Autos das fürchten lehrt ( auser natürlich du donnerst mit 120 gegen ne Wand ) aber manchmal is echt witzig, wenn du auf der Bahn leute im dickschiff überholst und die das einfach nicht glauben wollen das da nen über 20 jahre alter 3er Touring vorbeizieht oder sich nich abhängen lässt   Tja 218PS, 310nm, 1200kg und nen perfekt ausgeglichenes gewichtsverhältniss von 50/50, gepaart mit "nur" 205er Reifen. Da biste schon relativ flott trotz des etwas höheren CW wert.



Was meinst du mit Dickschiff ?  also hab durch die Hechscheibe schon viele erstaunte und wütende Gesichter gesehen, als ihr getuner E30 oder Golf 3 oder 4 von einem Siebener (760i Baujahr 2010 oder Ende 2009) überholt wurde


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe beim Sortieren  meiner Lesezeichen, diese Gesichte wieder gefunden:
http://www.drivecompany.cc/news/?p=35.
Klingt recht schlimm was dort drin steht.


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Januar 2012)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Dickschiff ?  also hab durch die Hechscheibe schon viele erstaunte und wütende Gesichter gesehen, als ihr getuner E30 oder Golf 3 oder 4 von einem Siebener (760i Baujahr 2010 oder Ende 2009) überholt wurde


 
Nähere erleuterung geb ich dazu besser nicht  Aber mal so gesagt, du siehst halt nur äuserlich beim E30 nicht was unter der haube steckt, der fetteste Spoiler und aggresive look reicht eben nicht aus  Wichtig ist was an der Technik gemacht wurde, und das siehst du nicht  
Aber klar nen V12 Biturbo mit 6 Litern is eben mal ne hausnummer da brauchste eben schon was ebenürtiges um da mithalten zu können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Das der E30 nicht so schnell beschleunigt liegt als erstes mal dadran das er als Serienwagen nen relativ hohen CW wert hat, allerdings gabs eben auch die möglichkeit diesen zu verbessern. Bsp das Mtech Paket samt Spoiler, Tieferlegung, härteren Stabis.
> Also bsp mal die Serienwerte
> NFL E30 Limo CW Wert von 0.35
> NFL E30 Limo MTech Paket CW Wert von 0.33
> ...



Hmm, die Aerodynamik wird eigentlich erst oberhalb von 100 km/h ein erwähnenswerter Faktor. Untenrum würde man sagen bedeutungslos.



dfence schrieb:


> Und nunja der vergleich mit dem 486er ist absolut lächerlich, es gibt E30 die würden nen S5 gnadenlos stehen lassen, seis in der beschleinigung oder beim bremsen. Du glaubst garnicht wie viel man mit nem E30 anstellen kann, von nem aufgepumpten 4 Zylinder bis hin zum 12Zylinder ist alles möglich, bei uns gibts sogar einen der hat den umbau auf den V10 geschaft ( die maschine ausm Aktuellen M5 )



Naja, mit dem S5 zu vergleichen ist mehr als lächerlich, da das Werk kein E30 verlassen hat der auch nur im entfertesten an die Fahrleistungen, Bremsleistungen, Traktions- und was-weiß-ich-Eigenschaften herankommt.
Falls du mit Tuning vergleichst (teilweise noch mit modellfremden Motoren), dann beschreibst du damit weniger was der E30 kann, sondern was die Veränderung kann. Wobei zur Wahrheit gehört natürlich auch, das der 3 Liter V6 im S5 mit 0,6 Bar Ladedruck meilenweit vom Tuningmaximum entfernt ist. Die kleinsten Stufen von Abt und MTM liegen schon bei 435 PS. Das Limit wird an der Grenze des dreistelligen liegen. Und in der Werksstandardauslieferung liegt das Coupé laut Test der AZ vom letzten Monat bei 4,7s auf 100. Das ist ein anderes Universum.
Wie gesagt ein Vergleich ohne den geringsten Sinn. Da er vollkommen unfair zu den Ungunsten des E30 ist.



dfence schrieb:


> Und das ihr euch so lächerlich über nen E30 M3 macht, zeigt leider nur das euer Horizont etwas beschränkt ist, wer sich nen E30 M3 kauft, dem gehts nicht darum Penislängen zu vergleichen oder nen harten zu bekommen weil er paar sekunden schneller von 0-100 ist. Der M3 hat einfach nen Kult status und ist der inbegriff eines Tourenwagen für die Strasse, nicht umsonst ist der M3 der erfolgreichste Tourenwagen, und selbst heute noch Konkurenzfähig bei div veranstalltungen. Ihr nemmt halt immer nur den Serien M3 als vergleich, aber mal so ne Sonderedition wie den Cecotto, Sport Evolution, oder Evo 3, das ist dann nochmal ne etwas andere nummer. Vergesst mal nicht das der E30 M3 quasi gedrosselt ist, der hat in wirklichkeit viel mehr potential als rausgelassen wird.



Bitte nicht beleidigend werden  . 
Das was an Fahrzeugen auf der Straße fährt und das was auf diversen Rennstrecken abgeht sollte man nicht in einen Topf werfen. Das hat relativ wenig miteinander zu tun. Und bringt vor allem im echten Leben nichts.



dfence schrieb:


> Wer der schnellere mit nem E30 sein will, der nimmt sich nen Buchalter E30, bastelt sich nen S38 mit Turbo zusammen, und pflanzt den in nen E30.



Oder man kauft eine Corvette, flext die Fahrgestellnummer von einem E30 316 ab, tackert sie an die Corvette und freut sich wie schnell der E30 ist und warum er aufeinmal so gut aussieht  .



dfence schrieb:


> Wie sagte Tim Schrick beim M3 Test so schön, wenn man mit nem E30 M3 fahren kann, dann hat man damit weit aus mehr spass als mit irgendwelchen Pseudo Sportwagen die 1700kg wiegen, vollgepackt mit Elektronikscheis sind und etwas verkörpern was sie garnicht sind, Sportwagen, nen S5, aktueller M3, usw sind keine Sportwagen, die werden als solches vermarktet. Nen Sportwagen brauch kein Navi, kein Bose Hifi System, keine Elektrisch verstellbaren sitze, keine Sitzheizung, keine Elektrischen Fenster usw.


 
Herzlich Willkommen zu Vera am Mittag, heute mit dem Thema: "*Guck disch doch an*".
Du machst dich unnötigerweise lächerlich.
Der Ur-M3 hätte sonstwas drinn gehabt wenn es damals schon gegeben hätte. Er ist alt, dass ist sein Problem wenn man anfängt sinnlos zu vergleichen. Wenn Bose aus Sportwagen nicht Sportwagen macht (ähem, der Porsche Turbo hat Bose und fährt jeden M3 in Grund und Boden) kann ich ja froh sein das mein kommendes Wägelchen Bang & Olufsen hat  .


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Januar 2012)

Und das ist wieder der punkt wo ich mir sage, es ist leider sinnlos mit dir zu diskutieren. An dem punkt waren wir von glaub ich 2 jahren schonmal, bei exakt dem gleichen Thema. Schade eigentlich. Das problem ist das wir aneinander vorbeireden zum einen, und zum anderen weil du irgendwie denkst du hast bei allen und immer recht. Bestes beispiel mit der geschichte vom ur M3 und seiner Ausstattung, was deine meinung ist, aber keineswegs irgendwie der wahrheit entspricht, aber dich vom gegenteil zu überzeugen ist nahezu unmöglich.

Damit zieh ich mich mal wieder aus dem Thread zurück wie damals einst.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Wie sagte Tim Schrick beim M3 Test so schön, wenn man mit nem E30 M3 fahren kann, dann hat man damit weit aus mehr spass als mit irgendwelchen Pseudo Sportwagen die 1700kg wiegen, vollgepackt mit Elektronikscheis sind und etwas verkörpern was sie garnicht sind, Sportwagen, nen S5, aktueller M3, usw sind keine Sportwagen, die werden als solches vermarktet. Nen Sportwagen brauch kein Navi, kein Bose Hifi System, keine Elektrisch verstellbaren sitze, keine Sitzheizung, keine Elektrischen Fenster usw.


mMn stimmt diese Aussage, alles andere sind Luxusschlitten auch der 911.
Sportwagen sind: zB Lotus Elise, Boxster Spyder


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Bestes beispiel mit der geschichte vom ur M3 und seiner Ausstattung, was deine meinung ist, aber keineswegs irgendwie der wahrheit entspricht, aber dich vom gegenteil zu überzeugen ist nahezu unmöglich.


 
OK, machen wir es einfach.
Meine These:"Wäre die Technik vor 25 Jahren schon weiter gewesen hätte BMW mehr Technologien verbaut".
Mein Beweis: Siehe E36, E46, E9x und demnächst F3x

Deine These:"BMW wollte den M3 so machen wie sie ihn gemacht haben, unabhängig von äußeren Faktoren wie Rennsportreglement, technologiche Möglichkeiten, ...".
Beweise: Keine, bzw. persönlich beleidigend werden, Dinge abwerten welche Womöglich dem Gegenüber gefallen.

Fazit: Ganz großes Kino, erinnert stark an Talkshow Niveau. Peinlich  .

Mich kann man ganz leicht überzeugen, am besten mit Fakten.


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2012)

Eins vorne weg, ich bin selber ein Fan von älteren Autos.



dfence schrieb:


> Das der E30 nicht so schnell beschleunigt liegt als erstes mal dadran das er als Serienwagen nen relativ hohen CW wert hat, allerdings gabs eben auch die möglichkeit diesen zu verbessern. Bsp das Mtech Paket samt Spoiler, Tieferlegung, härteren Stabis.
> Also bsp mal die Serienwerte
> NFL E30 Limo CW Wert von 0.35
> NFL E30 Limo MTech Paket CW Wert von 0.33
> E30 M3 CW wert 0.33



Sind allesamt keine schlechten cW Werte für die damalige Zeit sondern eher der Durchschnitt. Abgesehen davon ist der cW Wert für die Beschleunigung untenrum recht uninteressant.



dfence schrieb:


> Und nunja der vergleich mit dem 486er ist absolut lächerlich, es gibt E30 die würden nen S5 gnadenlos stehen lassen, seis in der beschleinigung oder beim bremsen. Du glaubst garnicht wie viel man mit nem E30 anstellen kann, von nem aufgepumpten 4 Zylinder bis hin zum 12Zylinder ist alles möglich, bei uns gibts sogar einen der hat den umbau auf den V10 geschaft ( die maschine ausm Aktuellen M5 )



Serienmässig hat kein E30 eine Chance gegen S5 und ein getunten oder umgebauten E30 mit einem Serien S5 zuvergleichen ist total sinnbefreit... ich nehme auch nicht bei einem Vergleich einfach einen 800PS Sunny und mach dann damit Ferraris und Porsche platt. Wenn man selber so etwas hat wäre der Vergleich legitim, aber einfach "es gab", "irgendwo gibt es" usw macht wenig Sinn. Wie gesagt gib auch 800PS Sunny´s die haben aber mit meinem genau soviel gemeinsam wie ich mit Heidi Klum. 



dfence schrieb:


> Und das ihr euch so lächerlich über nen E30 M3 macht, zeigt leider nur das euer Horizont etwas beschränkt ist, wer sich nen E30 M3 kauft, dem gehts nicht darum Penislängen zu vergleichen oder nen harten zu bekommen weil er paar sekunden schneller von 0-100 ist. Der M3 hat einfach nen Kult status und ist der inbegriff eines Tourenwagen für die Strasse, nicht umsonst ist der M3 der erfolgreichste Tourenwagen, und selbst heute noch Konkurenzfähig bei div veranstalltungen. Ihr nemmt halt immer nur den Serien M3 als vergleich, aber mal so ne Sonderedition wie den Cecotto, Sport Evolution, oder Evo 3, das ist dann nochmal ne etwas andere nummer. Vergesst mal nicht das der E30 M3 quasi gedrosselt ist, der hat in wirklichkeit viel mehr potential als rausgelassen wird.



Du hast den M3 E30 doch von dir aus als die Waffe angepriesen, das kam einzig und alleine von dir. Dann muss man eben auch mit Gegenwind rechnen... vorallem finde ich persönlich es einfach witzig das ein "Sportwagen" wie der E30 M3 in etwa gleich schnell wie mein oller Fraueneinkaufswagen. Was er für Potenzial hat oder nicht ist irrelevant, wichtig ist das was er leistet. Jedes Auto bzw jeder Motor hat Potenzial nach oben (Stichwort 800PS Sunny) und trotzdem zählen nun mal die normalen Werte. Es gibt immer irgendjemanden der ein Auto total aufbohrt, trotzdem ist darum nicht jedes Auto gleich eine Waffe. 

Man muss nicht gleich beleidigend werden, das zeugt nämlich auch nicht gerade von einer gewissen Reife.



dfence schrieb:


> Wer der schnellere mit nem E30 sein will, der nimmt sich nen Buchalter E30, bastelt sich nen S38 mit Turbo zusammen, und pflanzt den in nen E30.



Selbe gilt für 100% aller verfügbaren Autos, macht den E30 also zu nichts besserem. Der M3 E30 ist einfach kein besonders schnelles Auto, damals nicht und heute auch nicht. Da hat der aktuelle M3 einen wesentlich höheres Standing.


----------



## Gast12307 (15. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> mMn stimmt diese Aussage, alles andere sind Luxusschlitten auch der 911.
> Sportwagen sind: zB Lotus Elise, Boxster Spyder


 
der 911er ist nen Sportwagen, glaub mir  wenn ich aus dem Siebener in den 911er einsteige merkt man direkt den Unterschied, der ist anders ganz anders abgestimmt, hat nen viel sportlicheres Fahrverhalten und weniger Komfort sagen wir einfach mal, dass der Elise doch eher ein Exot ist, der vgl. sehr extrem auf sportliches Fahren ausgelegt ist


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2012)

Ein 911er ist ganz klar ein Sportwagen... wenn ein 911er kein Sportwagen  ist was den dann? Lotus Elise spielt halt in einer anderen Klasse wie  ein 911... der Elise ist schon fast eher ein "leistungsschwacher"  Rennwagen für die Straße, wärend der Porsche Luxus im Überfluss bietet.  Sportwagen sind es beide, der eine eben puristisch der andere eher  Mainstream so das man auch mal 800 Kilometer damit fahren kann ohne  danach einen Rollstuhl zu brauchen. 



dfence schrieb:


> Und das ist wieder der punkt wo ich mir sage, es ist leider sinnlos mit dir zu diskutieren. An dem punkt waren wir von glaub ich 2 jahren schonmal, bei exakt dem gleichen Thema. Schade eigentlich. Das problem ist das wir aneinander vorbeireden zum einen, und zum anderen weil du irgendwie denkst du hast bei allen und immer recht. Bestes beispiel mit der geschichte vom ur M3 und seiner Ausstattung, was deine meinung ist, aber keineswegs irgendwie der wahrheit entspricht, aber dich vom gegenteil zu überzeugen ist nahezu unmöglich.
> 
> Damit zieh ich mich mal wieder aus dem Thread zurück wie damals einst.


 
Ich muss da gerade ein wenig Schmunzeln, als ich diesen Posting gelesen habe musste ich unweigerlich an mich selber denken. Man sieht glaube ich selber die Sache immer ein wenig anders als Markenfremde... ich halte meine Autos auch eigentlich für coole Kisten, viele andere sehen das jedoch nicht so. Vor noch nicht so langer Zeit habe ich das jedoch noch nicht so gemerkt und auch nie so wirklich akzeptieren wollen. Irgendwann wirst du auch merken das man anderen Leuten ihre Meinung lassen muss, obwohl man eine von Grund auf andere hat. Jedem hier im Thread ist glaube bewusst, das ITpassion und ich in vielen Sachen unterschiedliche Ansichten haben (gerade bei alten Autos und Tuning). Jedoch muss ich ihm hier absolut zustimmen, wenn BMW damals die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte den Wagen mit gewissen Extras auszustatten hätten sie es auch gemacht... jeder Hersteller versucht das maximum raus zu holen. Da der M3 E30 für den normalen Straßenverkehr sein sollte, hätte man auch gewisse Luxusfeatures verbaut wenn sie es gekonnt hätten. 

Anders ist es bei meinem Nissan doch auch nicht, Nissan wollte den Wagen nicht bei seinen 1105 Kilo lassen um ihm leicht auf die Straße zu bringen, sondern man wollte einen Brot und Butter Sportcoupe auf den Markt werfen. Damit man sich von der Konkurrenz abhebt, welche man durch Qualität gegenüber BMW, Mercedes und Co nicht geschafft hätte verzichtet man auf verschiedene Sachen um einen günstigen Verkaufspreis zu generieren. Das soll nun niemand auf den M3 direkt ummünzen, sondern soll nur ein Beispiel sein das Nissan sich auch gegen Klima, ESP und Co entschieden hat, aber nicht wegen der Fahrleistung bzw Gewicht sondern wegen Preis und der eventuellen Kompetenz. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, hätte BMW im E30 damals ein Navi, ESP, ABS, Kurvenlicht, Reifendruchsensor und Regensensor verbauen können, hätten sie das auch gemacht. Niemand gibt freiwillig irgendwelche Sachen auf, wenn man sich damit von der Konkurrenz absetzen kann. Hersteller wie Nissan, Mazda, Opel und Co natürlich aus einem anderen Grund. Niemand kauft einen Nissan, wenn er für den gleichen Preis einen BMW, Merceds oder Porsche bekommt. Diese "Ramsch" Hersteller sind viel mehr auf einen gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss bedacht, als auf Luxus und maximaler Qualität. Aber gerade das macht für mich auch den Charm aus, ein Auto wo alles perfekt ist, alles hat und alles kann, ist für mich irgendwie langweilig. Ich finde Autos mit Kanten und Ecken (damit ist nicht die Bauform gemeint) einfach interessant, der gewisse Charakter. Ich mag auch diese ganzen "Everybodys Darling" Mädels nicht, lieber ein Weib das ihren eigenen Kopf hat... aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch anders. Wobei... ich merk gerade das ich vom eigentlichen Thema abschweife.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das sind 0.4Sek schneller als mein Einkaufswagen  Heißt also ich könnte mit etwas Glück einen M3 verblasen


Da hätte ich sogar mit meiner Aklasse gute Chancen  (7,3 sek. 0-100)


----------



## Falk (16. Januar 2012)

Ist es euren Wägelchen im Moment eigentlich auch zu kalt? Damit meine ich nicht, dass sie nicht anspringen, sondern nur etwas "zickig" sind. Beispielsweise der Golf: auf der ersten Kilometern im Stadtverkehr deutlich "ruppiges" DSG, kein 6. Gang (wahrscheinlich um über die höhere Drehzahl den Motor schneller warm zu kriegen) und allgemein höheres Drehzahlniveau. Ist mir jetzt erst bei Minusgraden aufgefallen. Der Cuore hat zwar auch länger gebraucht um warm zu werden, aber die Unterschiede waren irgendwie nicht so spürbar...


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2012)

Hi, 

das ist normal, mein Getriebe ist auch recht ruppig wenn das Getriebeöl noch kalt ist. Das der Motor wesentlich höher dreht als bei warmen Wetter ist auch normal. Eigentlich habe ich einen Leerlauf von 800U/Min, aber bei dem Wetter sind es die ersten paar Minuten 1600U/Min. Letztes Jahr wo es so bitter kalt war, hatte ich teilweise sogar über 2000U/Min. Alles kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2012)

Der Golf ist einfach zu intelligent. Der Cuore hat wahrscheinlich die Nebenwirkungen von Kälte abbekommen aber in der MCU nichts davon "gemerkt". Der Golf versucht aktiv dagegen an zu gehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ist es euren Wägelchen im Moment eigentlich auch zu kalt? Damit meine ich nicht, dass sie nicht anspringen, sondern nur etwas "zickig" sind.


Wenn meiner 8h lang während der Arbeit bei den Temperaturen draußen stand, will der zweite Gang ungern rein, vor allem wenn man vom dritten kommt. Unter 8°C quietschen die Haltegummis des vorderen Stabilisators bei starkem Einfedern. Gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

Nö. Hier keine Probleme bei Kälte. Wenns richtig kalt ist, kommt die Heizung nicht so in Gang. Is aber auch kein Wunder, da ich zumeist recht untertourig im 6. Gang unterwegs bin. Eigentlich immer, wenns geht. Klar, dass da die Heizung nicht auf touren kommt. Wenn ich mal hochdrehe, gehts recht fix.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Januar 2012)

Wie kann man ein halbwegs aktuelles Auto "untertourig" fahren?


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

In dem man im 6. Gang mit Tempo 40 durch die Stadt zuckelt.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn du dann aufs Gas trittst, ruckelt dann dein Motor beim Beschleunigen?


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

Hmm ja, bestimmt. Ein bissel.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Januar 2012)

Dann fährst du wohl auf oder unter Leerlaufdrehzahl?! Das ist weder für den Motor, noch für den Spritverbrauch gut.


----------



## Falk (16. Januar 2012)

Je nach Getriebe/Motor ist man schon bei 50km/h + 6. Gang über Leerlaufdrehzahl. In meinem Beispiel ist Leerlauf 600rpm, da langen dann 1.500rpm und man ist entspannt von der Leerlaufdrehzahl weg.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Wie sagte Tim Schrick beim M3 Test so schön, wenn man mit nem E30 M3 fahren kann, dann hat man damit weit aus mehr spass als mit irgendwelchen Pseudo Sportwagen die 1700kg wiegen, vollgepackt mit Elektronikscheis sind und etwas verkörpern was sie garnicht sind, Sportwagen, nen S5, aktueller M3, usw sind keine Sportwagen, die werden als solches vermarktet. Nen Sportwagen brauch kein Navi, kein Bose Hifi System, keine Elektrisch verstellbaren sitze, keine Sitzheizung, keine Elektrischen Fenster usw.


 
Dann sollte man aber schon in diese Richtung gehen, das ist etwas näher an Rennsport 

Wobei der auf einer nassen Nordschleife nicht zu empfehlen ist, könnte schiefgehen


----------



## roadgecko (16. Januar 2012)

Meinst du dieses Video hier ? (Sorry wens schon irgendwo gepoastet wurde, ich habe nichts gefunden)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j58H8xGOjRM


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Je nach Getriebe/Motor ist man schon bei 50km/h + 6. Gang über Leerlaufdrehzahl. In meinem Beispiel ist Leerlauf 600rpm, da langen dann 1.500rpm und man ist entspannt von der Leerlaufdrehzahl weg.


 
Hat ja auch nicht jeder einen Diesler


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dann fährst du wohl auf oder unter Leerlaufdrehzahl?! Das ist weder für den Motor, noch für den Spritverbrauch gut.





Keine Ahnung. Ich fahr meist im 6. Gang. Obs ruckelt oder nicht. Gemütlich im 6. durch die Stadt zuckeln ist OK, Und alles darüber sowieso. Beschleunigung im 6. is soweit auch OK, da schalt ich nicht extra runter.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Januar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hat ja auch nicht jeder einen Diesler


Wieso Diesel? Wenn wohl eher Turbo! Bei  meinem Wagen ist es das gleiche. Bei 50km/h, 1000upm im 5. Gang. Bei 1500upm bin ich entspannt, was Drehmoment angeht.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

Er hat nen Sauger... Ich auch...


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hat ja auch nicht jeder einen Diesler



Falk fährt wimre einen R32 mit V6 Benziner. 

Und solange man ordentlich Bums untenrum hat kann man durchaus schaltfaul Fahren, OK Muss mul ITP'S TT mal wieder herhalten der hat trotz Benzienr aber Dank Turbo das maximale Drehmoment wimre von 1200 bis um die 4000 Umdrehungen. Da kann man ganz lässig alles von 50 km/h bis zur Höchstgeschwindigkeit im 6. Gang erledigen.

Wenn man natürlich zügig besclheunigen oder überholen will sollte man nach wie vor 1 oder 2 Gänge runterschalten.

Und Beschleunigen bei Vollgas + niedrige Touren spart mehr Sprit als wenn man minutenlang nur zaghaft aufm Gaspedal rumstakselt.


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dann fährst du wohl auf oder unter Leerlaufdrehzahl?! Das ist weder für den Motor, noch für den Spritverbrauch gut.


 
Interessant finde ich immer das die Leute denken niedrige Drehzahl = wenig Verbrauch. Dem ist aber nicht immer so, ich sehe das immer recht deutlich wenn mene Freundin mal meinen Sunny fährt. Ich schalte grundsätzlich erst bei 3000U/Min bzw 4000U/Min, gebe dabei ca 60 bis 70% Gas. Meine Freundin schaltet hingegen meistens schon bei 2500U/Min, wieviel Gas sie dabei gibt weiß ich natürlich nicht. Auf jedenfall fährt sie grundsätzlich mit minimum 1 Liter mehr Verbrauch durch die Landschaft als ich. Selbes Beispiel ist auch wenn wir das mit ihrem Mazda machen, hier liege ich sogar bis zu 2L unter ihrem Durchschnittsverbrauch... warum das so ist? Ganz einfach... sie muss dadurch das der Wagen bei so einer niedrigen Drehzahl weniger Kraft (PS und nm) hat mehr Gas geben als ich. Das vergessen die Leute immer... find das extrem lustig wenn ich bei Kumpels mitfahre und die sich über 8L Spritverbrauch bei einem 1.2er Motor beschwerden, aber konsequent drauf bestehen bei maximal 2k zu schalten da alles andere Spritverschwändung wäre.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> OK Muss mul ITP'S TT mal wieder herhalten der hat trotz Benzienr aber Dank Turbo das maximale Drehmoment wimre von 1200 bis um die 4000 Umdrehungen. Da kann man ganz lässig alles von 50 km/h bis zur Höchstgeschwindigkeit im 6. Gang erledigen.


 Nö, von 1500-4200


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2012)

So mein Golf ist verkauft wird am Mittwoch abgeholt, den Schlacht 100NX habe ich auch weggeschaft. Nun habe ich wieder Platz für was neues... aber wie bringt ich das meiner Freundin schonend bei?


----------



## moe (16. Januar 2012)

Kauf nen rosa Mini Cooper.


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ne Freundin, keinen Lebensgefährten ! 
Ausserdem will ich nicht etwas für sie kaufen, sondern lieber ein neues Spielzeug für mich. Sie würde das eh nicht zu schätzen wissen, für sie ist ein Auto nur ein Gegenstand.


----------



## moe (16. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs mit nem 200NX?


----------



## fctriesel (16. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Falk fährt wimre einen R32 mit V6 Benziner.


 Aus welchem Fahrzeug wurde der denn übernommen? Original ist da ein VR6 drin.


----------



## computertod (16. Januar 2012)

VR6 = V6


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Januar 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> VR6 = V6


 
Der traurige VR6 wird zwar oft werbewirksam als V6 betitelt. Aber er ist nur ein VR6 (nix für ungut ). D.h. die einzige positiv herausragend Eigenschaft ist die Bauform. Und wenn man drauf steht der Sound. Alles andere machen R6 und V6 Motoren besser.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der traurige VR6 wird zwar oft werbewirksam als V6 betitelt. Aber er ist nur ein VR6 (nix für ungut ). D.h. die einzige positiv herausragend Eigenschaft ist die Bauform. Und wenn man drauf steht der Sound. Alles andere machen R6 und V6 Motoren besser.


 
Könntest du mal genauer die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Motoren erklären, bzw. was genau ein VR6 jetzt sein soll? Würdem ich mal interessieren..


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Januar 2012)

Ein VR6 Motor ist ein Mischling von V-Motor und R-Motor. Das heißt die Zylinder stehen in einem ganz schmalen V-Winkel (typischerweise 15 Grad), dadurch hat man nur einen Zylinderkopf wie beim Reihenmotor. Aber man hat weder die Laufkultur des R6 noch die thermischen Vorteile des V6. Es gab nur einen Grund warum dieser Motor damals von VW entwickelt wurde und das war die Vorgabe einen Sechszylinder so klein zu konstruieren, dass er unter die Haube des IIIer Golf paßt.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

Google hilft. @ Whoosa 

VR-Motor


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Google hilft. @ Whoosa
> 
> VR-Motor


 
Ja klar, ich lasse es mir aber lieber von jemand erklären, der Ahnung hat, als in ein Lexikon zu gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ITP: Jop, danke.  Warum dann keinen Boxer-Motor? Der ist doch afaik auch wegen seiner geringen Größe beliebt, oder?


----------



## turbosnake (16. Januar 2012)

Wohl eher Höhre breit dürfte das Ding sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Januar 2012)

Der Boxer baut sehr breit. Für mich ist da Boxerprinzip auch eher eine attraktive Bauform. Die des VR6 eher das Gegenteil.
Leider gibt es nur eine Hand voll Hersteller die auf den Boxer setzen.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, ich lasse es mir aber lieber von jemand erklären, der Ahnung hat, als in ein Lexikon zu gucken.
> 
> @ITP: Jop, danke.  Warum dann keinen Boxer-Motor? Der ist doch afaik auch wegen seiner geringen Größe beliebt, oder?



Jeder, wie er mag...


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Jeder, wie er mag...


 
Ich wage zu behaupten dein erster sinnvoller Post in diesem Thread.  *duckundweg*


----------



## Falk (16. Januar 2012)

Ja, der Golf hat einen VR6 (auch wenn auf der Abdeckung "V6" steht). Gab es mit 2,8L im Golf 3 (da auch mit VR6 ausgezeichnet) und dann als Golf IV V6 4Motion, im Golf IV R32 und im Golf V R32. Der Motor ist also nicht unbedingt eine aktuelle Entwicklung - richtig spannend wird es erst mit (Bi-)Turbo oder Kompressor. Und von der Größe: auch beim Ver Golf nimmt er recht viel Platz ein (die Batterie ist nicht aufgrund der Gewichtsverteilung hinten). 

Wesentliche Probleme der VW VR6 sind ihr Durst (so um und bei 12,5L sollte man schon einplanen bei gemischtem Betrieb Autobahn/Land/Stadt, gerade jetzt im Winter) und die Steuerketten, die wohl zum Längen neigen, gerade wenn man den Ölwechsel nur im Longlife-Intervall (wie vom Werk vorgesehen) durchführt. Habe deswegen erstmal auf Festintervall (1 Jahr/15.000km) umgestellt, bisher sind die Ketten noch in Ordnung. Und die angesprochenen thermischen Probleme (was wohl spätestens den Gas-Umbau verhindert). 

Aber was soll ich sagen: der Sound ist einfach sehr nett, und die Leistung reicht auch ohne weiteres, um den Golf V trotz hohem Gewicht angenehm schnell von der Stelle zu bringen (und bei Fahrleistung von um die 8.000km/Jahr fallen die Spritkosten auch nicht so sehr ins Gewicht )


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wage zu behaupten dein erster sinnvoller Post in diesem Thread.  *duckundweg*



Jeder, wie er denkt...


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Januar 2012)

@Falk,

Das nenne in mal eine ehrliche Einschätzung. Respekt  .
Dem ist meiner Meinung nach nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem 200NX?


 
Das wird sich recht schwer gestellten, weil einen 200NX gibt es nicht. Gibt nur einen 100NX oder einen 200SX


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2012)

Frage: Warum kommt bei Autos eigentlich an kalten Tagen wie heute in den ersten Minuten nach dem Anmachen Qualm bzw. sieht aus wie Wasserdampf aus dem Auspuff, nur um dann nach ein paar Minuten aufzuhören?


----------



## Falk (17. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Frage: Warum kommt bei Autos eigentlich an kalten Tagen wie heute in den ersten Minuten nach dem Anmachen Qualm bzw. sieht aus wie Wasserdampf aus dem Auspuff, nur um dann nach ein paar Minuten aufzuhören?


 
Weil es Wasserdampf ist: Warum dampft der Auspuff? - Die Technik - Verkehr - Wissen macht Spass


----------



## Burn_out (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch kein so großer Fan vom VR6, allerdings soll der ja seit 2005 relativ stabil sein. Im Jahr 2004 gab es ja glaube das Seuchenjahr, so zumindestens beim 3.2 QUattro. Da gab es sogar in den Nachrichten Berichte darüber wie sich Audi querstellt und die Fehler als "Stand der Zeit" abtat.
VW hat das allerdings scheinbar nicht gereicht und hat sogar einen R36
Audi hat soweit ich weis den 3.2 2008 eingestellt. Der aktuelle Golf R setzt ja auch auf den Audi S3 Motor.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Januar 2012)

Autsch das tut VW bestimmt weh, mit der Rückrufaktion.  wo wir grad dabei sind von VW zu diskutieren.

Alle 2.0 Diesel von 2009-2012 aus Golf, Passat, Eos, Jetta usw. sollen zurück wegen Kraftstoffleitungen. Aber so ist das mit der Qualität.
http://www.autozeitung.de/auto-news/volkswagen-vw-rueckruf-diesel-2012-2-0-tdi-audi-skoda-seat


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Audi hat soweit ich weis den 3.2 2008 eingestellt. Der aktuelle Golf R setzt ja auch auf den Audi S3 Motor.


 
Im TT gabs den VR6 3,2 bis zum Facelift im Sommer 2010. Danach wurde er aus manigfaltigen Gründen obsolet, unter anderem da der normale "Facelift"-2-Liter in den ersten 3 Gängen besser beschleunigt und dabei rund ein Drittel weniger Sprit benötigt.

Ich persönlich war nie ein Freund des VR6 insofern finde ich es ganz gut das er sich langsam seinem Finale nähert.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2012)

Ich find den VR6 eigentlich gar nicht so verkehrt, aber der VR6 im Golf 3 war ein schlechter Witz. Fahrleistungen unter aller Kanone weit ab von den Herstellerangaben, hat gesoffen wie ein Loch. Einzig der Sound war ein gutes Argument... das selbe gilt übrigends auch für den 1.8L V6 aus dem Mazda MX3 von meiner Freundin. Es kann doch nicht angehen das ein 6 Zylinder von einem 4 Zylinder derart angeledert wird (in jeglicher Beziehung)... da sehe ich dann irgendwo auch keinen wirklichen Sinn an einem 6pack.


----------



## moe (17. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das wird sich recht schwer gestellten, weil einen 200NX gibt es nicht. Gibt nur einen 100NX oder einen 200SX



Mein ich doch.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2012)

100NX will ich nicht mehr, hatte schon 5 Stück und 200SX mag ich nicht. Ausser den S14a aber der wäre erstens zu teuer und zweitens Unnütz. Brauch keine zwei Sommerautos


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Januar 2012)

ich find mit dem  VR6 ist auch der R-Golf gestorben. Schon allein der Sound war halt DAS alleinstellungsmerkmal vom Golf, jetzt ist sogar da schon ne Nähmaschine drin 
Im Passat gibts den 6-Zylinder noch, warum dann nicht im Golf...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ...jetzt ist sogar da schon ne Nähmaschine drin
> Im Passat gibts den 6-Zylinder noch, warum dann nicht im Golf...


 
Nähmaschine ist meiner Meinung nach die falsche Umschreibung für einen 270 PS 2 Liter Turbo mit 350 Nm. Wäre eher die beleidigende Bezeichnung für einen kleinen Drehzahlmotor.

Im Passat/ Superb nähert sich der Lebenszyklus wohl auch seinem Ende zu, soweit ich weiß läuft er mit dem Wechsel auf die nächste Generation aus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Januar 2012)

nähmaschine hat ja nichts mit leistung zu tun, in der ZX-10R ist auch ne "Nähmaschine" und trotzdem ist sie vorraussichtlich das am schnellsten beschleunigendste serienlandfahrzeug 
Der VR6 ist einfach sowas wie ne legende und gehört seit beginn an in den schärfsten Golf, n Vierzylinder hat jeder, wenn ich das will kauf ich nen GTI ...
Ich denke mit diesem schritt hat sich VW auch sehr viele R-Fans und Käufer verjagt, hoffentlich merken sie es auch an den verkaufszahlen!
Dafür hat sich der gebrauchtwert gerade vom R32 deutlich gesteigert, wer in ein paar jahren einen hat der gut in schuss ist kann sicher nen ziemlich hohen preis verlangen


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2012)

Der R32 ist eh kein Volumenmodell.
Und vielen kommt es eher auf die Leistung drauf an. Wenn die Leistung noch mit nem akzeptablem Verbrauch einhergeht, wird VW den geringen Schwund an Hardcore-VR6-Fans wohl verschmerzen können


----------



## Burn_out (17. Januar 2012)

Der R ist nunmal die einzige Möglichkeit nen wenn man Leistung und Allrad haben will. Und der Sound ist durchaus gut. Klar, der VR6 hatte seinen eigenen Charme, aber in der heutigen Zeit ist sowas einfach nicht drin. Den neuen R kann man problemlos auf die 300PS bringen, beim VR6 musste man aufpassen, dass man überhaupt die Serienleistung hat.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Autsch das tut VW bestimmt weh, mit der Rückrufaktion.  wo wir grad dabei sind von VW zu diskutieren.
> 
> Alle 2.0 Diesel von 2009-2012 aus Golf, Passat, Eos, Jetta usw. sollen zurück wegen Kraftstoffleitungen. Aber so ist das mit der Qualität.
> Volkswagen: Rückruf für 300.000 Modelle mit 2.0 TDI-Diesel | Auto News | Auto Aktuell | autozeitung.de



Autsch! Hab ich auch gelesen. Mal wieder ein Rückruf. Und dann auch noch bei "Steckenpferdchen", dem Diesel? 

BMW ist auch betroffen. Volkswagen und BMW: Großer Rückruf - Sport - FAZ


----------



## fctriesel (17. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nähmaschine ist meiner Meinung nach die falsche Umschreibung für einen 270 PS 2 Liter Turbo mit 350 Nm. Wäre eher die beleidigende Bezeichnung für einen kleinen Drehzahlmotor.
> 
> Im Passat/ Superb nähert sich der Lebenszyklus wohl auch seinem Ende zu, soweit ich weiß läuft er mit dem Wechsel auf die nächste Generation aus.


Da du den 2.0TFSI ansprichst, "der" Motor wird fast sicher in meinem nächsten Fahrzeug an Board sein. Vielleicht kannst du mir die Frage beantworten.
Wird in den aktuellen Fahrzeugen noch der alte EA113 eingesetzt oder ist der mittlerweile komplett durch den EA888 abgelöst? Speziell gehts mir um die Motoren in den Audi S und VW R Modellen. Bisher fand ich nur Angaben dass gerade diese Motoren noch auf einem modifierten EA113 basieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Wird in den aktuellen Fahrzeugen noch der alte EA113 eingesetzt oder ist der mittlerweile komplett durch den EA888 abgelöst? Speziell gehts mir um die Motoren in den Audi S und VW R Modellen. Bisher fand ich nur Angaben dass gerade diese Motoren noch auf einem modifierten EA113 basieren.


 
Derzeit wird der alte EA113 in folgenden Modellen eingesetzt:

Audi S3, TT-S, Seat Leon Cupra, Seat Leon Cupra-R, VW Scirocco R, VW Golf GTi Jubi 35, VW Golf R.

Alle anderen aktuellen Fahrzeuge im VW Konzern mit 2 Litern Hubraum, Otto-Motor und Turbo sind auf Basis des EA888. Die Versionen bei Audi haben zusätzlich noch einen anderen Zylinderkopf mit AVS, dadurch haben sie früher und absolut mehr Drehmoment. D.h. in den meisten Variationen hat der 2 Liter 280 Nm. Mit Audi Valvelift System 350 Nm.

Ich persönlich würde dem EA113 ein wenig aus dem Weg gehen, da er noch etwas suboptimale Trinksitten hat und von den Fahrleistungen oftmals erstaunlich wenig Vorzüge gegenüber dem EA888 zu bieten hat.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute 

Wenn ich meinen Golf mit der climatronic morgens warmlaufen lasse, oder egal wann eigentlich, kommt, sollange er steht keine warme luft aus der klima.
Auch wenn die Temperaturanzeige längst 90°C hat.
Wenn ich dann losfahre kommt schon nach paar hundert mtern warme luft.

Woran liegt das wohl?
morgens beim enteisen ziemlich unvorteilhaft^^
die klima müsste ja normalerweise nach 2 oder 3 minuten auch im stand warme luft bringen.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nähmaschine hat ja nichts mit leistung zu tun, in der ZX-10R ist auch ne "Nähmaschine" und trotzdem ist sie vorraussichtlich das am schnellsten beschleunigendste serienlandfahrzeug
> Der VR6 ist einfach sowas wie ne legende und gehört seit beginn an in den schärfsten Golf, n Vierzylinder hat jeder, wenn ich das will kauf ich nen GTI ...
> Ich denke mit diesem schritt hat sich VW auch sehr viele R-Fans und Käufer verjagt, hoffentlich merken sie es auch an den verkaufszahlen!
> Dafür hat sich der gebrauchtwert gerade vom R32 deutlich gesteigert, wer in ein paar jahren einen hat der gut in schuss ist kann sicher nen ziemlich hohen preis verlangen



Welch eine Daseinsberechtigung hat ein Motor der nichts zu bieten hat ausser den Sound (im Vergleich zum neuen R-Golf). Abgesehen davon gab es den VR6 nicht von anfang an im Golf, sondern nur im 3er, 4er und zuletzt im 5er. VW geht damit eigentlich back to the roots sprich 4 Zylinder. Reicht auch meiner Meinung nach aus, ein Motor lebt nicht von der Anzahl seiner Zylinder sondern davon was er auf die Straße bringt. Mir persönlich ist ein 3 Zylinder mit 400PS lieber als ein V8 mit 350PS. Und so denken wahrscheinlich viele...


----------



## Jan565 (17. Januar 2012)

Nein muss sie nicht. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das deine Klimaanlage so gebaut ist, dass deine Wärme durch die Motor wärme erzeugt wird wie es halt früher immer so war. Nur halt wenn es kalt wird, benutzt man die Klima. Auf jedenfall ist das so bei einigen älteren Anlagen. 




Bin ich froh das mein Auto so ein kram nicht hat  kein ABS, ESP, klime, Servo, was habe ich denn überhaupt? Ja richtig, einen Motor, Räder, Lenkrad und eine Karosse aus METALL! Nicht so ein Plastikbomber von heute! Da hat man wenigstens noch Fahrspaß und muss Auto fahren können, nicht so wie bei den heutigen dingern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

Und was fährst du? Einen Ford T?
Oder sowas verweichlichtest mit elektrischem Anlasser, synchronisiertem Getriebe, Bremskraftverstärker, Radio, Scheibenwischer, ... ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Januar 2012)

@burnout: Die tuningmöglichkeiten sprechen garantiert NICHT für den 4zylinde,r denn dieser motor ist schon fast komplett ausgereizt. Im gegensatz dazu kann man den VR6 mit nem Turbo auf bis zu 500 PS treiben, und dass durchaus auch langlebig, nimmt man den druck etwas zurück (auf rund 400 PS)...
Und solange die Amis noch solche Autos bauen wie sie es zur zeit immer noch tun, habe ich kein schlechtes gewissen mit nem 6-Zylinder der sich seine 11 liter bei normaler fahrweise gönnt, rumzufahren 
Also bei mir hat sich VW mit dem sterben lassen des VR6 im Golf sehr unbeliebt gemacht, war ich früher noch ein VW-Fan bin ich heute, auch hauptsächlich wegen dieser geschichte, deutlich von VW abgekommen. Und damit bin ich, so denke ich, gewiss nicht alleine


----------



## Zoon (17. Januar 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Woran liegt das wohl?
> morgens beim enteisen ziemlich unvorteilhaft^^
> die klima müsste ja normalerweise nach 2 oder 3 minuten auch im stand warme luft bringen.



Na solange der Motor nicht warm ist woher soll die Hitze denn kommen?

Es sei denn die Anlage hat einen elektrischen Zuheizer wie viele  Dieselautos haben da es bei denen recht lange dauert bis der Motor  betriebswarm ist dann sollte auch gleich Wärme kommen. Wenn nicht, wohl  kaputt. 




Riverna schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich immer das die Leute denken niedrige Drehzahl = wenig Verbrauch. Dem ist aber nicht immer so



Mag für deinen zutreffen oder bei älteren Vergaserautos aber bei den heutigen Motoren ist so, deswegen auch der ganze Trend zu mehr Drehmoment von Unten, sowie Schaltanzeigen die einem mahnen frühstmöglich hoch zu schalten (zumindest wenn das Öko Fahrprogramm gewählt wurde )

Genauso der Mythos das im Leerlauf rollen lassen sprit spart (was evtl nur für 40 Jahre alte Vergaserautos zutrifft), tut es nicht, da im Leerlauf nach wievor Sprit verbrannt wird (um den Motor am "Leben" zu halten) während wenn man einfach vom Gas geht der Motor nur Luft pumpt und kein Sprit verbrannt wird (Schubabschaltung). Kann jeder der eine "Live" Verbrauchsanzeige hat selber ausprobieren Leerlauf zeigts was an, ausrollen lassen ohne Leerlauf -> 0,0


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Mag für deinen zutreffen oder bei älteren Vergaserautos aber bei den heutigen Motoren ist so, deswegen auch der ganze Trend zu mehr Drehmoment von Unten, sowie Schaltanzeigen die einem mahnen frühstmöglich hoch zu schalten (zumindest wenn das Öko Fahrprogramm gewählt wurde )



Was habe ich in der Nachschulung vom Fahrlehrer gelernt. Möglichst früh schalten bei voll durchgetretenem Gaspedal. Ist das heut noch richtig?


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich bei bestimmt 20 Autos festgestellt, das hat nichts mit Drehmoment zu tun. Untenrum liegt bei jedem Motor relativ wenig Leistung an... wenig Leistung = mehr Verbrauch bei gleicher Beschleunigung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Genauso der Mythos das im Leerlauf rollen lassen sprit spart (was evtl nur für 40 Jahre alte Vergaserautos zutrifft), tut es nicht, da im Leerlauf nach wievor Sprit verbrannt wird (um den Motor am "Leben" zu halten) während wenn man einfach vom Gas geht der Motor nur Luft pumpt und kein Sprit verbrannt wird (Schubabschaltung). Kann jeder der eine "Live" Verbrauchsanzeige hat selber ausprobieren Leerlauf zeigts was an, ausrollen lassen ohne Leerlauf -> 0,0


 Also dieser "Mythos" ist doch schon seit zig jahren keiner mehr, seit die einspritzer kamen wusste doch so gut wie jeder was ne schubabschaltung ist und wie man sie benutzt. Außerdem bekommt man das auch (zumindest bei uns) in jeder fahrschule so ziemlich als erstes gelernt, dass man den karren nicht im N ausrollen lässt 
@scholle: das mit dem durchgetretenen gaspedal halte ich für unfug, zumindest bei meinem auto hab ich festgestellt dass wenn du voll durchlatscht, mehr sprit verbraucht wird wie wenn du nur "halbgas" gibst (deswegen aber kaum schlechter beschleunigst) 
Bei vielen autos ist es ja auch so, wenn du komplett durchdrückst, wird extraviel gemisch eingespritzt um den "kickdown" bestmöglich realisieren zu können


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2012)

War da nicht was mit der Drosselklappe, die dann flach im "Wind" steht, wenn du durchtrittst und so? Jedenfalls hab ich das ma so gelernt. Ich kenn aber keinen, der so fährt.


----------



## Zoon (17. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei bestimmt 20 Autos festgestellt,  das hat nichts mit Drehmoment zu tun. Untenrum liegt bei jedem Motor  relativ wenig Leistung an... wenig Leistung = mehr Verbrauch bei  gleicher Beschleunigung.



Wie soll der mehr verbrauchen wenn du bei 1500 einfach aufs Gas latscht als wenn du bei 4000 rpm rumorgelst? 

Wie gesagt mag bei Saugern, oder bei Nissan so sein   aber nochmal das Beispiel vom geliebten TFSI hier. Da kann man wirklich  lässig ab 50 alles im 5. und 6 Gang erledigen. Der hatte 300+ NM von  1500 an beginnend. Wieviel NM hat deiner bei 1500? Klar ist Drehmoment  nicht alles aber macht enorm viel aus. 

Wie gesagt wenn du wirklich schnell (ich mein schnell) beschleunigen  willst schaltest ja runter um wirklich da hin zu kommen wo du maximale  Leistung hast. Aber um mal ganz normal von 50 auf 100 hochzuziehen (und  wenn von hinten keiner drängelt ) brauchst du nicht alle deine 190 (??) PS.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Bei vielen autos ist es ja auch so, wenn du komplett durchdrückst, wird extraviel gemisch eingespritzt um den "kickdown" bestmöglich realisieren zu können



Mag bei Sportmotoren Sinn machen (weswegen wohl auch ein Impreza STi mal ganz einfach 35 Liter durchzieht ) aber wozu beim normalen Straßenmotor noch merh Sprit einspritzen wenn die Sättigung eh schon da ist.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2012)

Ich merk schon eine Diskussion hat keinen wirklichen Sinn, da scheinbar das nötige Grundwissen vorhanden ist. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst probier es einfach aus und du wirst sehen das ich recht habe. Aber du musst mir nicht glauben, den eigentlich ist es mir ziemlich egal wie ihr fahrt. Ich beschleunige lieber im 3ten Gang, 3000U/Min mit 1/4 Gas als andere im 5ten Gang, 1500U/Min mit 3/4 Gas.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich merk schon eine Diskussion hat keinen wirklichen Sinn, da scheinbar das nötige Grundwissen vorhanden ist. Wenn du mir nicht glaubst probier es einfach aus und du wirst sehen das ich recht habe. Aber du musst mir nicht glauben, den eigentlich ist es mir ziemlich egal wie ihr fahrt. Ich beschleunige lieber im 3ten Gang, 3000U/Min mit 1/4 Gas als andere im 5ten Gang, 1500U/Min mit 3/4 Gas.



Wenn ich des richtig verstanden hab, soll man im høchsten gang mit 4/4 gas ab leerlaufdrehzahl beschleunigen um max. den sprit zu sparen. Sagt der Fahrlehrer.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn man auf hohen Verbrauch bei minimaler Beschleunigung steht dann sicherlich.

Viel Gasgeben = offene Drosselklappe
offene Drosselklappe = viel Luft
viel Luft = viel Sprit
viel Sprit = hoher Verbrauch 

Eigentlich ganz logisch...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

Der Gedanke beim Vollgasbeschleunigen in Kombination mit frühem schalten ist es, Drosselungsverluste zu minimieren. Das funktioniert auch in der Praxis. Ist aber in meinen Augen absolut weltfremd. Wenigstens kenne ich keinen der mit Vollgas losfährt um dann bei 45 km/h im 6. Gang anzugelangen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Januar 2012)

Mir ist das M3 Video wieder eingefallen, dort wird gesagt der M3 hatte einen 4 Zylinder.
Was ich dann nicht verstehe wieso regen sich so viele darüber auf das BMW weniger R6 verbaut?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

Weil persönliche Vorliebe mit Tradition verwechselt wird.

Wenn ich bei der Vorstellung des BMW 118i ein Gejammer über den vermeintlich entsorgten R6 lesen muss. Dann kann ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen, da der 118er in den letzten 1.000 Jahren keinen R6 hatte  .


----------



## Burn_out (17. Januar 2012)

Also ich mache das auch so. Bis zum 3. Gang beschleunige ich normal und ab dann in den 5.Gang und Vollgas bis zur Wunschgeschwindigkeit. Das reicht auch absolut um im Verkehr mitzuschwimmen. Ich "rolle" auch durch alle Dörfer im 5. Gang und gebe gegen Ende Vollgas um wieder auf die 100 zu kommen.
Das hat sich auch auf meinen Verbrauch ausgewirkt, der bei 8 Litern festhängt, was für den alten 1,6er A3 Motor durchaus gut ist. Das Getriebe ist aber auch sehr dankbar, so das man niedrigtourig fahren kann.
Seitdem bin ich der Meinung nicht die Gaspedalstellung bestimmt den Spritverbrauch, sondern die Drehzahl.

Das mit der Schubabschaltung ist auch so eine Sache, denn die funktioniert nur in einem bestimmten Drehzahlspielraum. Der beginnt bei ca 1200 Umdrehungen, aber wo er endet weis ich gerade nicht. Das hat damit zutun, dass unter dieser Drehzahl wieder Benzin eingespritzt wird um den Motor am laufen zu halten.

@CPU-GPU: der 2.0 TFSI mit 270PS ist beileibe nicht ausgereizt. Wenn man die Leistung aus dem normalen 2.0 T rausgeholt hätte ok, aber die Sportversionen haben ja den größeren K04 Lader, der hat deutlich mehr SPielraum.

Beim 2.5 TFSI ist es ähnlich. Der ist ja im Prinzip auch ein 2.0T nur um einen Zylinder erweitert. Der geht locker bis 400PS ohne was an der Hardware zu ändern.

€dit: Zum R6 Thema bei BMW: Das verstehe ich grundsätzlich nicht so ganz. Da wird einerseits dem R6 hinterhergetrauert wegen seinem Klang. Das konnte man damals sagen, da baute BMW Motoren mit KLang, dass heute ist nurnoch ein metallisches kreischen. Ich persönlich habe schon ewig auf einen 2 Liter Turbo von BMW gewartet.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Januar 2012)

@BurnOut: Du willst mir jetzt aber nich erzählen, dass man aus dem 2 Liter vom R ohne mordsmäßige umbauten (bzw wenn überhaupt) so viel rausholen kann wie aus nem 3,2 Liter mit 6 Zylindern?!
Schonmal was vom HGP Golf gehört?  Durch ne umrüstung auf nen Biturbo bekommst du hier locker 500 PS raus, ich will nicht wissen was man dafür alles bei dem 2liter machen muss, geschweige denn wie lange der das aushält 
Hier mal ein Vid mit nem vergleichbaren umbau zum HGP, der R32 in dem Video hat 470 PS 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8Oc0oQ3UuU&feature=related


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

MTM hatte vor 10 Jahren schon aus dem alten 1.8T 500 PS rausgeholt. Ist halt eher eine Sinnfrage, denn eine Frage der Machbarkeit.


----------



## Burn_out (17. Januar 2012)

Das der 3.2 mehr Potenzial hat mit Turboumbau ist natürlich klar. Das will ich auch garnicht abstreiten. Der neue Golf R hat aber den Vorteil, dass er von Haus aus einen Turbo hat, den man ohne Umbauaktionen auf die 300 bringt.

Ich kenne selber jemanden der einen A3 3.2 Quattro fährt mit einem Umbau von Rothe Motorsport. Der hat ca 500PS und einen Mords Sound. Aber die Umbauten verschlingen so extrem viel Geld und alltags tauglich ist das eigentlich auch nichtmehr.

Gut ein 300PS Golf R ist auch nicht das typische Einkaufsauto, aber er lässt sich vergleisweise einfach und günstiger bewegen.

Als A3 FAhrer und Fan kenne ich schon viele Videos und besonders den "berüchtigten" A3 8l 3.2 0-400 sollte da jeder kennen


----------



## Falk (17. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Preise der Turbo-Umbauten sind jenseits von gut und böse: HGP geht so bei 14.000€ los, für dann 4XX PS. Bi-Turbo (530PS, 650NM) kostet dann schon >28.000€ (jeweils mit Einbau). Das Auto, welches immer noch ein Golf ist, braucht man natürlich auch immer noch dazu. Das ist auf keinen Fall noch irgendwie vernünftig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

Einen seriösen M5 aus erster Hand bekommt man beim BMW Händler für ca 30k. Der ist dann aber von A bis Z auf die Leistung ausgelegt. Insofern würde ich von HGP und Co wohl eher die Finger lassen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ja, die Preise der Turbo-Umbauten sind jenseits von gut und böse: HGP geht so bei 14.000€ los, für dann 4XX PS. Bi-Turbo (530PS, 650NM) kostet dann schon >28.000€ (jeweils mit Einbau). Das Auto, welches immer noch ein Golf ist, braucht man natürlich auch immer noch dazu. Das ist auf keinen Fall noch irgendwie vernünftig.


 Richtiges tuning ist nie "vernünftig", was auch immer man unter dem begriff verstehen mag 
Es macht halt spass, ist ein hobby. und hobbys kosten nunmal geld.
Und so nen Golf mit 500PS+ zu besitzen ist halt schon was besonderes, vor allem wenn man die gesichter von den Ferrarifahrern sieht, die man auffer autobahn stehen lässt


----------



## turbosnake (17. Januar 2012)

Was ist bei BMW eigentlich mit Alpina?


----------



## 1821984 (17. Januar 2012)

Ja Alpina baut immer noch Autos! Warum? BMW hat damit aber recht wenig zu tun. Alpina ist als eigenständige Marke unterwegs.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

Das mit der eigenständigen Marke ist aber ein wenig als Scherz zu betrachten, da sowohl die Karosserien als auch die Motoren und alle sonstigen Systeme aus dem BMW Fundus kommen. Sind sozusagen individuell abgestimmte BMWs mit Werksleistungssteigerung welche man zu großen Überraschung auch beim BMW Händler mit Alpina Ecke bestellt.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Januar 2012)

Ja sicher. Ein Carlson ist aber auch kein echter Benz mehr. Haben ihre eigenen Fahrgestellnummern und sind so mit keine eigentlichen BMW`s oder Benz`s mehr. Nichts desto trotz wird man einen Alpina zuerst immer als BMW erkennen.

Interessant vielleicht. 
Ein Alpina B3 Biturbo startet mit ca. 63.000€. Als Motor ist ein 3,0l 6R mit 400PS verbaut. 
Kann man das als echte alternative zu BMW sehen (falls die Motoren nicht zusagen) oder muss man das mit so Tuningbuden vergleichen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2012)

Alpina ist schon relativ aufwändig und wertig gemacht. Insofern hätte ich nicht die geringsten Bedenken. Was mich persönlich ein bisschen ärgern würde ist halt nur der Gag mit der Marke, wo doch aus jeder Pore BMW strömt. Sei es die Karosserie, der Schlüssel, der Innenraum, mehr oder weniger alles. Wenn eine das nicht stört sind es exzellent verarbeitete BMWs.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mir ist das M3 Video wieder eingefallen, dort wird gesagt der M3 hatte einen 4 Zylinder.
> Was ich dann nicht verstehe wieso regen sich so viele darüber auf das BMW weniger R6 verbaut?


Die beiden erfolgreichsten Tourenwagen der Welt waren 4-Zylinder. Damals in den 60/70ern der Alfa Romeo GTA/GTAm gewann reihenweise Pokale und Weltmeistertitel, später dann der E30 M3 in den 80/90ern.
Und der sound ist bei beiden genial, auch bei den Straßenversionen (aka Homologationsmodelle). Wers nicht glaubt -> Youtube.
Damals hat noch keiner über den sound gemeckert. Aber heutige R4 sind auch dermaßen gedämmt und gezähmt, dass es Soundengineering braucht, damit der Klang des Motors beim Fahrer ankommt.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Januar 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Nein muss sie nicht.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das deine Klimaanlage so gebaut ist, dass deine Wärme durch die Motor wärme erzeugt wird wie es halt früher immer so war. Nur halt wenn es kalt wird, benutzt man die Klima. Auf jedenfall ist das so bei einigen älteren Anlagen.
> Bin ich froh das mein Auto so ein kram nicht hat  kein ABS, ESP, klime, Servo, was habe ich denn überhaupt? Ja richtig, einen Motor, Räder, Lenkrad und eine Karosse aus METALL! Nicht so ein Plastikbomber von heute! Da hat man wenigstens noch Fahrspaß und muss Auto fahren können, nicht so wie bei den heutigen dingern.


 


Zoon schrieb:


> Na solange der Motor nicht warm ist woher soll die Hitze denn kommen?
> 
> Es sei denn die Anlage hat einen elektrischen Zuheizer wie viele  Dieselautos haben da es bei denen recht lange dauert bis der Motor  betriebswarm ist dann sollte auch gleich Wärme kommen. Wenn nicht, wohl  kaputt.


Ich hab ja geschrieben dass selbst wenn die Karre längst warm ist einfach keine warme Luft kommt.
Wenn ich dann paar hundert meter fahre kommt die warme luft.

Mir persönlich ist es egal ob ich wie heute morgen bei minus Graden im Auto zur Arbeit fahre oder ob ich da warme 19°C drin hab.
Nur bekomm ich dann die Scheiben nich frei, und das behindert die Verkehrssicherheit


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

Irgendjemand hier hatte doch einen Q7, oder? Wer genau war das, und vor allem was für einer? Paar Infos bitte.


----------



## Zoon (18. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich merk schon eine Diskussion hat keinen  wirklichen Sinn, da scheinbar das nötige Grundwissen vorhanden ist. Wenn  du mir nicht glaubst probier es einfach aus und du wirst sehen das ich  recht habe. Aber du musst mir nicht glauben, den eigentlich ist es mir  ziemlich egal wie ihr fahrt.


 
   Dann preise doch bei den ganzen Autoherstellern deine Entdeckung an das  die ganzen Ökofahrprogramme einfach nur hirnloser Quatsch sind...



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich beschleunige lieber im 3ten Gang, 3000U/Min mit 1/4 Gas als andere im 5ten Gang, 1500U/Min mit 3/4 Gas.


 
  Da liegt dein Fehler, niedrigtourig aber mit Vollgas beschleunigen...




Burn_out schrieb:


> Das mit der Schubabschaltung ist auch so  eine Sache, denn die funktioniert nur in einem bestimmten  Drehzahlspielraum. Der beginnt bei ca 1200 Umdrehungen, aber wo er endet  weis ich gerade nicht. Das hat damit zutun, dass unter dieser Drehzahl  wieder Benzin eingespritzt wird um den Motor am laufen zu  halten.


 
 Naja kommt drauf an bei mir regelt die Schubabschaltung kurz über 900  rpm wieder ab (sieht man ja das der Momentanverbrauch dann wieder von  0,0 weg geht)




Falk schrieb:


> Ja, die Preise der Turbo-Umbauten sind jenseits von  gut und böse: HGP geht so bei 14.000€ los, für dann 4XX PS. Bi-Turbo  (530PS, 650NM) kostet dann schon >28.000€ (jeweils mit Einbau). Das  Auto, welches immer noch ein Golf ist, braucht man natürlich auch immer  noch dazu. Das ist auf keinen Fall noch irgendwie vernünftig.



Geht aber dann noch weiter. Musst ja das Fahrwerk noch anpassen,  Bereifung und die Bremsanlage, bei der 500 PS Ausbaustufe sollten das  dann schon Porschebremsen bzw die von MovIt sein. Und ob der VR6 dann genauso freundlich noch von den Wartungsintervallen ist als ein "leicht" auf 300 PS gehobener Golf R wag ich zu bezweifeln. Als Spielzeug fürs Wochenende sicher ein Spass aber fürn Alltag ....

Golf R geht bestimmt ohne größere Probleme bis 300 PS. Rothe ist schon  über 400 PS drüber allerdings wird dann auch die ganze Hardware  geändert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Geht aber dann noch weiter. Musst ja das Fahrwerk noch anpassen,  Bereifung und die Bremsanlage, bei der 500 PS Ausbaustufe sollten das  dann schon Porschebremsen bzw die von MovIt sein. Und ob der VR6 dann genauso freundlich noch von den Wartungsintervallen ist als ein "leicht" auf 300 PS gehobener Golf R wag ich zu bezweifeln. Als Spielzeug fürs Wochenende sicher ein Spass aber fürn Alltag ....


 
In einem anderen Forum hat ein User auch seinen 500 PS Bora VR6 gezeigt und berichtet was er vermeintlich alles in Grund und Boden fährt. Und vor allem wie blöd die Käufer von werksseitig leistungsstarken Fahrzeugen sein müssen, da ja auf seine Art alles so viel billiger ist.
Einige Zeit später suchte er nach einem neuen Fahrzeug weil der Bora ihm die Haare vom Kopf fraß  . Ständig war irgendwas kaputt, da nichts an dem Wagen für solche Kräfte ausgelegt war. Wie überraschend  .


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier hatte doch einen Q7, oder? Wer genau war das, und vor allem was für einer? Paar Infos bitte.



Naja ich persönlich hab keinen aber kann mir den Q7 der Eltern doch ab und zu mal ausleihen. Würde auch meinen ich weis mehr über die Kiste als Papa (und Mama sowieso) 
Ist der 4.2 TDI mit seinen angenehmen 760 nm


----------



## Riverna (18. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann preise doch bei den ganzen Autoherstellern deine Entdeckung an das  die ganzen Ökofahrprogramme einfach nur hirnloser Quatsch sind...


 
http://www.spritmonitor.de/de/ueber...unny.html?power_s=140&power_e=170&powerunit=2

Irgendwas muss ich scheinbar richtig machen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist der 4.2 TDI mit seinen angenehmen *760 nm*


 
Ist das ein älteres Modell? Denn aktuell hat er 800 Nm.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann preise doch bei den ganzen Autoherstellern deine Entdeckung an das  die ganzen Ökofahrprogramme einfach nur hirnloser Quatsch sind...


Nur mal so ein Beispielbericht über den "SuperÖko" A2
Peter Gerwinski – Artikel &ndash Benzinsparen und Freie Software


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

Ja ist der noch nicht geliftete Baujahr 2008. Könnte aber sein das er in diesem Jahr durch den neuen ersetzt wird da noch doch schon 120k Km auf der Uhr stehen. Wollte meine Eltern eigendlich überreden sich den neuen A6 3.0 TDI anzusehen aber sie wollen bei SUVs bleiben vorallem wegen der hohen Sitzposition. Kleiner Autos wären mir nämlich viel lieber zu fahren vorallem wenn man mal in die Stadt will und dann auch noch ins Parkhaus.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn niemand einen SUV fahren würde müsste man auch keinen SUV kaufen um noch was von der Straße zu sehen.
Leider versteht das anscheinend niemand.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn mir persönlich der Q7 optisch nicht so gut gefällt würde ich auch einen SUV in der Regel einem Kombi bevorzugen, da sowohl der Kaufpreis als auch der Verbrauch typicherweise vergleichbar ist. Aber SUV fahren macht viel mehr Spaß  .

Mein Favoriten wären wohl der VW Touareg (in dem es übrigens auch noch den V8 TDi gibt) oder der X5 wenn der Nachfolger erscheint.
Mit den Anderen tue ich mich mit dem Design ein wenig schwer.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Naja ich persönlich hab keinen aber kann mir den Q7 der Eltern doch ab und zu mal ausleihen. Würde auch meinen ich weis mehr über die Kiste als Papa (und Mama sowieso)
> Ist der 4.2 TDI mit seinen angenehmen 760 nm


 
Ah, okay. Welche Ausstattung, welche Farben usw.? Hattest du nicht schon mal Bilder hier gepostet? War aber afaik nur eines, oder?
Der bereitet mir zur Zeit nämlich feuchte Träume (meine Lieblingsautos wechseln irgendwie in regelmäßigen Abständen, ich weiß gar nicht, wie das werden soll, wenn ich mir mal eines kaufe - dann muss ich alle paar Monate ein neues anschaffen.. ), und ich freue mich über alles, was ich darüber lese/davon sehe. ^^


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

@Olstyle
In der Großstadt mag das so sein. Wenn ich zB nach Münschen fahre komme ich mir mit so einem Teil in der Stadt echt bescheuert vor da sich wie eben du viele denken was der mit diesem Klotz im Stop and Go Verkehr will. Aber wir wohnen in einer eher ländlichen Gegend die nächst größere Stadt ist Passau von daher wirkt hier ein SUV nicht so deplaziert wie wo anders. Ich empfinde zwar schon auch SUV zu fahren als komfortable da die große Übersicht recht nett ist aber ITs S5 wär mir 100mal lieber 

@IT: Optisch ist der Q7 in der Tat fragwürdig. Die Front zB mit den Scheinwerfen finde ich sehr geil die gefällt mir besser als die vieler andere Audimodelle das Heck hingegen gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Besonders die Rückleuchten und der dicke Hintern nur die beiden großen Endrohre haben was an sich. SUVs würde ich (immer vorausgesetzt ich könnte mir jetzt ein entsprechendes Auto leisten^^) auch einem Kombi vorziehen da mir die Form nicht so zu sagt (vorallem bei VW). Den Tuareg finde ich zwar auch schön aber eigendtlich etwas langweillig. X5 und Cayenne sind wieder spitze. ABER in sachen Fahrleistung ist der Q7 4.2 TDI top mit seinen 6.4s von 0-100  Der X5 kann erst als 4.8i/xDrive48i mit 355PS mithalten, der alte Touareg als R50 mit 350PS und der Cayenne S Hybrid mit 380PS. Da muss man schon sagen das Audi trotz des hohen Gewichts die Power sehr gut nutzt.
Übrigens den Verbrauch würde ich jetzt nicht vergleichen  Ne 11 vorm Komma zu schaffen ist nicht einfach 

@Whoosaa
Ich kann morgen mal Bilder machen da brauche ich die Kiste eh wieder 
Schon mal soviel er ist schwarz (falls es da nicht wieder 654 verschieden Farbtöne gibt), S line mit ziemlich Vollausstattung und brauch schwarzes Leder oder wie immer auch die Farbe in dem Fall heißen mag


----------



## fctriesel (18. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das mit der eigenständigen Marke ist aber ein wenig als Scherz zu betrachten, da sowohl die Karosserien als auch die Motoren und alle sonstigen Systeme aus dem BMW Fundus kommen. Sind sozusagen individuell abgestimmte BMWs mit Werksleistungssteigerung welche man zu großen Überraschung auch beim BMW Händler mit Alpina Ecke bestellt.


 Die Alpina werden sogar auf dem selben Band wie die BMW von BMW-Mitarbeitern zusammengebaut. Unterschied ist dass Alpina andere Teile für die Fahrzeuge anliefert.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> @Whoosaa
> Ich kann morgen mal Bilder machen da brauche ich die Kiste eh wieder
> Schon mal soviel er ist schwarz (falls es da nicht wieder 654 verschieden Farbtöne gibt), S line mit ziemlich Vollausstattung und brauch schwarzes Leder oder wie immer auch die Farbe in dem Fall heißen mag


 
S-Line Sportpaket oder Exterieur? In letzterem Falle wäre er volllackiert, das ist nice.  gefällt mir wesentlich besser als wenn unten rum dieses Plastik ist..


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

Nein ist Sportpacket jedoch sind Lackierung und Plastik fast gleichfarbig. Aber da hatten wir keine besonder Wahl da das Auto gekauft wurde als er schon die ersten 20000km auf der Uhr hatte und dieser hatte mit Abstand die schönste Innenausstattung von allen anderen Exemplaren und auch sehr schöne Sommerfelgen und nicht so hässliche 15 Zoller wie man sie des öftern herumrollen sieht


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

15" auf 'nem Q7? Das 'n Ding.. 

Noch exakt 10 Tage, dann bin ich endlich aus meiner Probezeit raus.


----------



## Mosed (18. Januar 2012)

Kennt ihr das auch, dass eine Wandlerautomatik (Baujahr 2004) bei Kälte etwas ruppiger schaltet, solange das Öl kalt ist? Es gibt keine Schaltstöße oder sowas, aber vom Gefühl her wird deutlich Drehmoment weggenommen. (Man spürt halt, dass geschaltet wird)

Im warmen Zustand sind die Schaltvorgänge gar nicht bzw. kaum zu merken.


----------



## STSLeon (18. Januar 2012)

@Whoosa: und dann? 

Kumpel von dir dachte auch er könne dann die Sau rauslassen. Erst wurde er mit 100 km/h innerorts geblitzt, Ergebnis waren drei Punkte, 180€ und 4 Wochen Fahrverbot und noch bevor er den Lappen abgegeben hat, wurde er wieder innerorts mit 100 km/h erwischt. Dazu kam noch das Überholen trotz durchgezogener Linie. Ich hoffe, dass er seinen Lappen nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Noch exakt 10 Tage, dann bin ich endlich aus meiner Probezeit raus.


 Ha, das ist ein Zufall, bei mir WÄREN es auch noch exakt 10 Tage


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

15 ist natürlich aber 17 oder 18 Zöller gibts dafür schon und die sehen kacke aus so einen haben wir als Winterfelge auch. Bin schon seit 12 Tagen aus der Probezeit 
@STSLeon 
Im Sommer mit dem Motorrad fährt man dann auch mal mehr als 20 km/h zu schnell da ist das dann schon gut wenn man weis dann nicht gleich ne MPU ansteht. Ich fahr normal nicht schnell aber bei unsern Kaffs sind die Straßen oft so breit das man es einfach etwas schneller angeht und einfach durchrollt. Das hat weniger mit Rasen zu tun als innerort voll aufs Gas zu treten und um die Kurven zu schießen. Auch mag ich es nicht beim Ortsschild von 100 auf 50 zu bremsen sonder geh kurz vorher vom Gas und lass es ausrollen bremse etwas und bin dann irgentwann bei ca 50. Daher bringts schonn was wenn die PZ beendet ist.
@8800 OT
Oha was ist passiert? Erzähl


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> @IT: Optisch ist der Q7 in der Tat fragwürdig. Die Front zB mit den Scheinwerfen finde ich sehr geil die gefällt mir besser als die vieler andere Audimodelle das Heck hingegen gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Besonders die Rückleuchten und der dicke Hintern nur die beiden großen Endrohre haben was an sich. SUVs würde ich (immer vorausgesetzt ich könnte mir jetzt ein entsprechendes Auto leisten^^) auch einem Kombi vorziehen da mir die Form nicht so zu sagt (vorallem bei VW). Den Tuareg finde ich zwar auch schön aber eigendtlich etwas langweillig. X5 und Cayenne sind wieder spitze. ABER in sachen Fahrleistung ist der Q7 4.2 TDI top mit seinen *6.4s von 0-100*  Der X5 kann erst als 4.8i/xDrive48i mit 355PS mithalten, der alte Touareg als R50 mit 350PS und der Cayenne S Hybrid mit 380PS. Da muss man schon sagen das Audi trotz des hohen Gewichts die Power sehr gut nutzt.
> Übrigens den Verbrauch würde ich jetzt nicht vergleichen  Ne 11 vorm Komma zu schaffen ist nicht einfach


 
Der neue Touareg II sprintet mit dem V8 TDi in 5,8s auf 100 km/h, da wirds für viele leichte (vermeintlich) sportliche Autos echt eng.
Mit dem gelifteten Cayenne kann ich nicht viel anfangen, sieht von hinten sehr asiatisch aus und von vorne wie eine Porsche-Karikatur, ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache. 
Auf der IAA habe ich in einem Porsche _Exclusiv_ Cayenne Turbo S gesessen, hat mich leider nicht überzeugt, sah dann von innen so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:
			
		

> @Whoosa: und dann?
> 
> Kumpel von dir dachte auch er könne dann die Sau rauslassen. Erst wurde er mit 100 km/h innerorts geblitzt, Ergebnis waren drei Punkte, 180 und 4 Wochen Fahrverbot und noch bevor er den Lappen abgegeben hat, wurde er wieder innerorts mit 100 km/h erwischt. Dazu kam noch das Überholen trotz durchgezogener Linie. Ich hoffe, dass er seinen Lappen nicht mehr sieht.



Muhaaa, Kumpel von mir hat sein erstes Auto an dem Tag, an welchem er seinen Führerschein bekam im bekifften Kopf total geschrottet. Is aus der Kurve geflogen. Paar Wochen später hat er besoffen den Lappen abgenommen bekommen (selbstredent in der Probezeit) und wurde danach beim Schwarzfahren geblitzt. Wir durften ihn dann relativ lange durch die Gegend kutschieren. Was vermutlich auch besser so war  

Dagegen war ich richtig brav. Ich hab bis jetzt zwei Autos aufem Gewissen. Eins davon in einer Nacht gleich zwei mal zerlegt, habe aufgrund von Geschwindigkeitsübertretung die Probezeit verlängert bekommen und durfte Nachschulen. 

Den Führerschein hatten sie mir auch ma abnehmen wollen, weil ich bei erlaubten Tempo 80 mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit unterwegs war. Den Führerschein konnte ich aber behalten. Ich habe die Zahlung von doppeltem Bußgeld angeboten und dies wurde akzeptiert. Lappen nicht weg  

Und eure Sünden so?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2012)

Mein Nachbar hat zu seinen 5 Punkten jetzt nochmal 12 auf einen Schlag drauf bekommen für Fahren ohne Versicherungsschutz (der Wagen war schon entstempelt). Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Pünktchen, dann heißt es erstmal laufen bis zum dann neu gemachten Führerschein  .


----------



## Nekro (18. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> (...)


 
Meine Güte, viel schlimmer gehts dann auch nicht mehr bei deinem Kollegen


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @Whoosa: und dann?



Dann siehst du die Autos die ich fahre nur noch von hinten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





8800 GT schrieb:


> Ha, das ist ein Zufall, bei mir WÄREN es auch noch exakt 10 Tage


 
Ach Junge, jetzt mach's halt nicht so spannend..


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2012)

Nekro schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, viel schlimmer gehts dann auch nicht mehr bei deinem Kollegen



Stimmt. Ist schon ein Assi!


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> @8800 OT
> Oha was ist passiert? Erzähl


 


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach Junge, jetzt mach's halt nicht so spannend..



Öhm, innerorts mit 76 geblitzt->3 Punkte, 100€ + Nachschulung. Nachschulung hab ich in den Weihnachtsferien abgesessen, jetzt noch 2 Jahre aufpassen


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, innerorts mit 76 geblitzt->3 Punkte, 100€ + Nachschulung. Nachschulung hab ich in den Weihnachtsferien abgesessen, jetzt noch 2 Jahre aufpassen



Kommt mir bekannt vor!   Geht auch vorbei!


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

@IT
Hab den den alten Touarge genommen da ich der Q7 auch der alte ist. Aber die 5.8s des aktuellen sind echt ne Ansage Respekt für so "wenig" PS bei einem SUV und dann solche Fahrleistung. Der Cayenne sieht zumindest besser aus als die Vorgänger die waren für mich überhaupt nicht schön azusehen aber da sind wir ja wieder sehr beim individuellem Geschack 
@8800 GT
Das ist sch*** aber im normal Fall schaue ich das ich unter 20 km/h zu schnell bin dann kostet es nur 35€. Wurde in meinen 2 Jahren aber noch nicht geblitzt 

@all
Was ist eigendlich die Folge wenn man mit dem Motorrad statt gedrosselt offen fährt und man in eine Kontrolle gerät? Weiß das jemand genau?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> @all
> Was ist eigendlich die Folge wenn man mit dem Motorrad statt gedrosselt offen fährt und man in eine Kontrolle gerät? Weiß das jemand genau?


 
Das dürfte fahren ohne Fahrerlaubniss sein, da man ja dann noch keinen Führerschein für ein offenes Bike hat.
Insofern relativ drakonisch.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Öhm, innerorts mit 76 geblitzt->3 Punkte, 100€ + Nachschulung. Nachschulung hab ich in den Weihnachtsferien abgesessen, jetzt noch 2 Jahre aufpassen


 
Tja, das kommt davon, wenn man nicht weiß wo die Blitzer-Stellen sind.  (Damit's politisch korrekt bleibt: Und, wenn man 76 innerorts fährt.)


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Was ist eigendlich die Folge wenn man mit dem Motorrad statt gedrosselt offen fährt und man in eine Kontrolle gerät? Weiß das jemand genau?



Für den Fall, dass du nen Unfall verschuldest, wird deine Versicherung bestimmt schwer begeistert sein, dass sie nicht zahlen muss...

In ner Kontrolle werden die dir das Bike sofort stilllegen plus heftige strafe.


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

Das mit Unfall und Versicherung ist klar. Ist bei mir nur Gasanschlagdrossel durch eine kleine Schraube könnte ich also immer mitführen um sie im Notfall wieder reinzudrehen. 
Dachte schon das dies Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis ist. Wird dann wohl an der Strafe nichts ändern wenn das mein erster Kontalkt mit der Polizei wäre. Das schlimmste wäre wohl der FSentzug... Hmm mal überlegen ob sich das Risiko lohnt offen zu fahren. Ist schon wesentlich angenehmer jeder Zeit genug Leistungsreserven zu haben vorallem da ich Durchzugsfan bin


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Unfall und Versicherung ist klar. Ist bei mir nur Gasanschlagdrossel durch eine kleine Schraube könnte ich also immer mitführen um sie im Notfall wieder reinzudrehen.



Ich stell mir des irgendwie merkwürdig vor, wenn du rausgewunken wirst und dann versuchst ganz beiläufig und vollkommen panisch am bike rumzuschrauben. Fällt bestimmt nicht auf B-)

Und mit der Versicherung, dass ist bei nem Sachschaden bestenfalls ärgerlich. Im Falle von nem Personenschaden unter Umständen finanziell desaströs für den Rest deines Lebens. Sowas würd ich mir immer zwei ma Überlegen, ob des der Durchzug wert is...


----------



## Klutten (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das mit Unfall und Versicherung ist klar. Ist bei  mir nur Gasanschlagdrossel durch eine kleine Schraube könnte ich also  immer mitführen um sie im Notfall wieder reinzudrehen.



Wenn es dein eigenes Motorrad ist, dann kommt zu dem von IT genannten Straftatbestand noch das fahren ohne Betriebserlaubnis. Je nachdem, ob die Behörde, der die Strafverfolgung unterliegt auf Tateinheit oder Tatmehrheit plädiert, sind dann 6 -7 Punkte, oder aber ganze 13 Punkte auf einmal auf dem Konto - zusätzlich zur sicher fürstlichen Entlohnung.  ...es gibt sicher angenehmere Möglichkeiten unsere Staatskasse zu füllen.


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2012)

@Scholle_Satt
Beiläufig reindrehen geht sicher nicht aber ich meinte das ich wenigsten dann wieder weiterfahren kann wenn wieder alles vorschriftsmäßig ist. Klar das mit Unfalls stimmt schon aber ich überlege mir sowas ungern im Vorfeld da sowas immer klingt als würd man gleich in das nächste Auto krachen.
@Klutten
Ja ist mein eigenes Motorrad also noch mal Pluspunkte  Die Belonung ist doch ziemlich gewaltig wenn ich mir da überlege das ich Saisonende 2011 doch 4-5 Wochen offen gefahren bin Werds doch wieder drossel da es sich dann wirklich nicht lohnt. Außerdem verleitet es doch hin und wieder zum Rasen und das mit nur 72PS und so einer möchte ich eigendlich nicht sein. Naja das 1 Jahr werde ich auch mit 34PS noch überstehen. Die Zeit vergeht eh oft so schnell 

Gibts eigendlich von euch jemanden der Motorrad fährt?


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> @Scholle_Satt
> Beiläufig reindrehen geht sicher nicht aber ich meinte das ich wenigsten dann wieder weiterfahren kann wenn wieder alles vorschriftsmäßig ist.



Sicher wirst du weiterfahren können. Erst mal mit dem Taxi.

Glaub nicht, dass die „uuuupps, dieses Schräubchen meinen sie?“-Geschichte bei den Herren in Grün (oder Blau) gut ankommt!


----------



## Mosed (18. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und eure Sünden so?


 
Die geandeten in den letzten 9 Jahren:

1. Einmal geblitzt mit knapp über 80 km/h bei erlaubten 70 km/h
2. Einmal Parkscheibe falsch gestellt


----------



## Falk (19. Januar 2012)

Bisher (dieses Jahr 10 Jahre Führerschein) 3x geblitzt worden, jeweils Innerorts, jeweils so 5-10km/h drüber (also Peanuts), dem entsprechend wenig bezahlt. 
Ansonsten fahre ich recht vorschriftsmäßig. Außer beim Überholen auf der Landstrasse, da liegen auch mal 120 an, aber ansonsten kommt man ja nie vorbei. Außerdem bin ich da nicht so aufs Tacho fixiert.

Btw: Landstrasse, was mich da ja aufregt sind Leute die in einer Schlange hinter einem langsameren meinen, von Position 3-4 alle davor überholen zu müssen. 
Das führt dann manchmal zu blöden Situationen (ist mir kürzlich 2x passiert): Vordermann fährt 70 bei erlaubten 100. Ich direkt dahinter, entschließe mich zu überholen. Also: Linkblinker gesetzt, zum Vordermann aufschließen (wenn eh nicht schon dran), raus zum überholen. Kurz vor dem Rausziehen noch mal in den Rückspiegel geguckt und was sieht man: eine Pfeife, die der Meinung ist, die Autos direkt hinter dem Schleicher wollen niemals überholen. Wenn man da mal nicht aufpasst kann das ganz blöde Enden...

Da Riverna seinen Spritmonitor hier gerade irgendwo gepostet hat: Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf V R32 - Spritmonitor.de, damit bin ich etwas über Spritmonitor-Schnitt von 11,52L für den Wagen.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und eure Sünden so?


 
1. 188km/h in 100er Zone auf der Autobahn (4 Punkte, 3 Monate Fahrverbot, 675Euro)
2. 130km/h in 100er Zone auf der Autobahn (1 Punkt 75Euro)
3. 4x 63km/h in 50er Zone innerorts (15Euro)

Bei der Setupfahrt vom neuen Motor bin ich mit 180km/h durch eine 80er Baustelle gebrettert und habe es kaum gemerkt, kam aber nie was.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Wenn man da mal nicht aufpasst kann das ganz blöde Enden...


 
Wenn wir schon dabei sind - das hier habe ich heute entdeckt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOJTbCAC8Y4

Da denke ich mir schon, eigentlich keine doofe Idee, eine Kamera im Auto zu haben, die alles mitfilmt..


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2012)

Mich haben sie vor kurzem mit 51 in der 30er Zone erwischt. Halt nicht drauf geachtet. Ergebnis waren 103,5€ und ein Punkt Wenn man bedenkt wie andere hier teilweise fahren.....


----------



## der_yappi (19. Januar 2012)

Ein paar mal mit max. 10 km/h über der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit geblitzt worden.
Ein paar mal wegen abgelaufenen / keinen Parkscheinen und einmal in der falschen Richtung eingeparkt ein Knöllchen gekriegt.
Als ich meinen Twingo zerlegt habe hats ein paar Punkte aber kein Fahrverbot und etwas Bußgeld gegeben (weiß aber nicht mehr wie viel - liegt zu lange zurück und müsste auch nicht mehr auf dem Konto sein)


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Januar 2012)

naja, das mitm motorrad offen fahren ist so ne sache. Klar wenn was passiert kann es sein dass man pech hat, aber ansonsten können die polizisten das eh nicht kontrollieren ob die maschione jetzt 50 oder 34 PS hat (wäre bei meiner so), da ich kaum glaube dass die erstens ahnung von der technik haben (wie die meisten^^) und zweitens glaub ich kaum dass die bei ner allgemeinen verkehrskontrolle das werkzeug dabei haben und die lsut haben das halbe mopped auseinanderzuschrauben. Denen reichts wenn du die einbaubescheinigung und deine auf 34 PS geänderten papiere dabei hast. Ich werd die drossel bis zur saison warscheinlich auch "eliminieren", da die 16 Mehr-PS grad beim überholen schon angenehm sind, und die Vmax dürfte auch von profitieren


----------



## Zoon (19. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt
> wenn ich mir da überlege das ich Saisonende 2011 doch 4-5 Wochen offen gefahren bin ?



Ich würde ja sowas nicht überall herumposaunen. Gibt immer noch Beamte  die intelligenter als der Durchschnitt sind. Oder jemand hier hat mal  nen schlechten Tag 




Falk schrieb:


> Btw: Landstrasse, was mich da ja aufregt sind Leute die in einer Schlange hinter einem langsameren meinen, von Position 3-4 alle davor überholen zu müssen.
> Das führt dann manchmal zu blöden Situationen (ist mir kürzlich 2x passiert): Vordermann fährt 70 bei erlaubten 100. Ich direkt dahinter, entschließe mich zu überholen. Also: Linkblinker gesetzt, zum Vordermann aufschließen (wenn eh nicht schon dran), raus zum überholen. Kurz vor dem Rausziehen noch mal in den Rückspiegel



Du bist ja wenigstens einer von den geschätzten 1 % die sich entschließen auch wirklich als "erster" in der Schlange anzufangen mit dem Überholen... In der Regel folgend wie hier heute früh mal wieder: LKW der gerade mal so 60 schafft und trotzdem fängt keiner trotz genügend Chancen von den ersten KFZ Führern mal an das Gas etwas in die Nähe des Bodenblechs zu drücken bzw auch mal 2 Gänge dabei mal runterzuschalten wenn erforderlich


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Btw: Landstrasse, was mich da ja aufregt sind Leute die in einer Schlange hinter einem langsameren meinen, von Position 3-4 alle davor überholen zu müssen.
> Das führt dann manchmal zu blöden Situationen (ist mir kürzlich 2x passiert): Vordermann fährt 70 bei erlaubten 100. Ich direkt dahinter, entschließe mich zu überholen. Also: Linkblinker gesetzt, zum Vordermann aufschließen (wenn eh nicht schon dran), raus zum überholen. Kurz vor dem Rausziehen noch mal in den Rückspiegel geguckt und was sieht man: eine Pfeife, die der Meinung ist, die Autos direkt hinter dem Schleicher wollen niemals überholen. Wenn man da mal nicht aufpasst kann das ganz blöde Enden...


 
Wenn einer von der vierten Stelle in der Kolonne auf deiner höhe ist, während du als erster gerade überholen willst, dann hast du deine Überholchance einfach verpennt und brauchst dich nicht aufregen. Außerdem wenn du die Spur wechselst, bist du sowieso verpflichtet vorher sicherzustellen, dass du niemandem in die Quere kommst. Betrachte das Ganze mal aus der Sicht des Anderen. Wenn du als vierter in der Kolonne siehst wie bei jeder Überholmöglichkeit nicht überholt wird und dann versuchst irgendwann alle selbst zu überholen und dann noch Aufreger kassierst. Das geht einem wirklich auf den Sack.


----------



## Mosed (19. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> bzw auch mal 2 Gänge dabei mal runterzuschalten wenn erforderlich


 
Runterschalten? Viel Gas geben? Bist du verrückt? Das könnte den Durchschnittsverbrauch um 0,1 Liter anheben. Das geht doch nicht! Unmöglich sowas.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2012)

Um nochmal zu dem Thema "Vollgas und höchster Gang - Spritsparend" zurück zu kommen...

Hatte heute wieder eine Diskussion darüber mit einem guten Freund von mir, er ist gerade 20 Jahre alt geworden also ist es noch nicht so lange her das er die Fahrschule besucht hat. Also ist er der Ansicht das man immer Vollgas fahren soll und dabei im möglichst hohen Gang. Also haben wir es erst mit meinem Sunny getestet, sind eine abgesteckte Strecke mit ca 50 Kilometer gefahren und hatten einen Verbrauch von 4.1L auf 50 Kilometer. Die Strecke zurück also der gleiche Weg aber mit möglichst früh schalten und vollgas... am Ende hatte ich einen Spritverbrauch von 5.3L !!!. Wenn man das auf 100 Kilometer hochrechnet, sind das 8.2L (nahe an meinem Durchschnittsverbrauch) zu 10.6L und somit 2.4L mehr. Mein Kumpel wollte das nicht glauben und meinte es liegt an meinem Auto, also haben wir uns seinen Audi A3 geschnappt und genau die gleiche Strecke abgefahren... Ergebniss war 7.2L gegen 7.7L (auf 100km/h hochgerechnet). Es sind zwar nur 0.5L mehr und nicht wie bei mit 2.4L, trotzdem verbraucht man so mehr. 

Abgesehen davon das wir nach den 50 Kilometern im Sunny bei ständigem Vollgas total genervt waren vom Geräuschspegel und die Leute in der Stadt ziemlich dumm geschaut haben, macht es bei mir überhaupt keinen Sinn und bei ihm auch nicht. Auch waren wir mit dem Sunny langsamer auf der gewünschen Geschwindigkeit, beim Audi schien es in etwa gleich gewesen zu sein. Wir haben die Zeiten natürlich nicht gemessen und somit ist es nur ein Schätzwert was die Beschleunigung angeht. 

Ergo macht es keinen Sinn so zu fahren... war mir aber von Anfang an klar.  Wer bezahlt mir nun den Sprit?


----------



## Falk (19. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Du bist ja wenigstens einer von den geschätzten 1 % die sich entschließen auch wirklich als "erster" in der Schlange anzufangen mit dem Überholen... In der Regel folgend wie hier heute früh mal wieder: LKW der gerade mal so 60 schafft und trotzdem fängt keiner trotz genügend Chancen von den ersten KFZ Führern mal an das Gas etwas in die Nähe des Bodenblechs zu drücken bzw auch mal 2 Gänge dabei mal runterzuschalten wenn erforderlich



Ne, da habe ich keine Probleme mit, solange ich die Strecke einsehen kann - war in diesem Fall eine Rechtskurve in einem Tal, sodass man wirklich weit gucken konnte. Das hat sich der weiter hinten wohl auch gedacht.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn einer von der vierten Stelle in der Kolonne auf deiner höhe ist, während du als erster gerade überholen willst, dann hast du deine Überholchance einfach verpennt und brauchst dich nicht aufregen. Außerdem wenn du die Spur wechselst, bist du sowieso verpflichtet vorher sicherzustellen, dass du niemandem in die Quere kommst. Betrachte das Ganze mal aus der Sicht des Anderen. Wenn du als vierter in der Kolonne siehst wie bei jeder Überholmöglichkeit nicht überholt wird und dann versuchst irgendwann alle selbst zu überholen und dann noch Aufreger kassierst. Das geht einem wirklich auf den Sack.


 
Ich bin bei erster sich bietenden Chance ans Überholen gegangen. Davor gab es berechtigtes Überholverbot, aber praktisch beim entsprechenden Schild hab ich den Blinker gesetzt (der von hinten kommende muss praktisch noch Innerhalb des Überholverbots auf der Gegenspur gewesen sein, was bei mir leider dank mangelnder Streckenkenntnis nicht drin war). Wenn ich mich dazu entschließe hinter einem Schleicher zu bleiben und dann plötzlich rausziehe ist es was anderes. Und ich habe ja auch nicht wie in dem Video einfach rausgezogen, sondern habe dann doch noch kurz abgewartet.

Zum Verbrauch: meine Frau braucht auch auf gleicher Strecke 0,5 - 1L weniger (bei gleichem Auto, gleichen Außentemperaturen, gleicher Automatik). Da wird es wohl daran liegen, dass ich an der Ampel einfach etwas kräftiger durchtrete.


----------



## roadgecko (19. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Um nochmal zu dem Thema "Vollgas und höchster Gang - Spritsparend" zurück zu kommen...
> 
> Hatte heute wieder eine Diskussion darüber mit einem guten Freund von mir, er ist gerade 20 Jahre alt geworden also ist es noch nicht so lange her das er die Fahrschule besucht hat. Also ist er der Ansicht das man immer Vollgas fahren soll und dabei im möglichst hohen Gang. Also haben wir es erst mit meinem Sunny getestet, sind eine abgesteckte Strecke mit ca 50 Kilometer gefahren und hatten einen Verbrauch von 4.1L auf 50 Kilometer. Die Strecke zurück also der gleiche Weg aber mit möglichst früh schalten und vollgas... am Ende hatte ich einen Spritverbrauch von 5.3L !!!. Wenn man das auf 100 Kilometer hochrechnet, sind das 8.2L (nahe an meinem Durchschnittsverbrauch) zu 10.6L und somit 2.4L mehr. Mein Kumpel wollte das nicht glauben und meinte es liegt an meinem Auto, also haben wir uns seinen Audi A3 geschnappt und genau die gleiche Strecke abgefahren... Ergebniss war 7.2L gegen 7.7L (auf 100km/h hochgerechnet). Es sind zwar nur 0.5L mehr und nicht wie bei mit 2.4L, trotzdem verbraucht man so mehr.
> 
> ...



Der Motor ist halt einfach in etwas (!) höheren Drehzahlen effektiver als bei Leerlaufdrehzahl, was den Verbrauch in Relation auf die Leistung angeht. So ist das Ergebniss durchaus nach zu vollziehen.

Ich habe dazu noch etwas gefunden, kann dir aber leider keine Quelle nennen:



> Bei hoher Last (gaspedal zu 3/4 betätigt) liegt der effektivste Kraftstoffverbrauch von Ottomotoren bei 2.000/min (Bestwert), bis 4.000/min sinkt die Effektivität moderat, bei noch höheren Drehzahlen stark.[3] Meist wird aber wenig bis sehr wenig Leistung benötigt. Dann kann der optimale Arbeitspunkt (hohe Last, mittlere Drehzahl) nicht erreicht werden. Niedrigere Last (Pedal zu 1/4 betätigt) erhöht den spezifischen Verbrauch stark


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also ist er der Ansicht das man immer Vollgas fahren soll und dabei im möglichst hohen Gang.


 
Wie soll das auch funktionieren, ohne dass das Auto beschleunigt? Würde ich bei 50km/h Vollgas geben, dann schaltet Automatik runter in den 1 Gang und die Hinterräder rauchen.



Falk schrieb:


> Ich bin bei erster sich bietenden Chance ans  Überholen gegangen. Davor gab es berechtigtes Überholverbot, aber  praktisch beim entsprechenden Schild hab ich den Blinker gesetzt (der  von hinten kommende muss praktisch noch Innerhalb des Überholverbots auf  der Gegenspur gewesen sein, was bei mir leider dank mangelnder  Streckenkenntnis nicht drin war).


 
Ah so.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wie soll das auch funktionieren, ohne dass das Auto beschleunigt? Würde ich bei 50km/h Vollgas geben, dann schaltet Automatik runter in den 1 Gang und die Hinterräder rauchen.


 
Du hast verstanden um was es geht? 
[_] Ja hast du
[X] Nein hast du nicht


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Januar 2012)

Doch, habe ich schon. Mein Beitrag war dies bezüglich nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ich habe den  vergessen.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und eure Sünden so?


Bisher 2x 15 EUR für einmal 6 km/h und einmal 7 km/h zuviel.  
Mit 36 in einer 30er Zone geblitzt und das andere war mit einem 750i mit 57 in einer Ortschaft, da hatte ich das ACC auf 80 und der Vordermann für 60, ich dann also auch.
Mehr als 10 drüber fahr ich eher seltzen, bin geizig.

Was mich echt wurmt: Hatte Ende letzten Jahres einen Auffahrunfall, als der vordermann bei gelber Ampel bremste, und ich dachte der huscht noch durch. Hab abgebremst und ihn relativ langsam "angebumst". Bei mir am Clio war praktisch nix, 2 Schrammen vorne unten an der Plastikverkleidung plus ein Riss in selbiger. Der clio hat links und rechts vom Nummernschild zwei unlackierte Plastikwülste, genail gegen Parkrempler etc.

Das Problem war der andere, ein alter Passat (ich glaub B4). Den hatte es ca 2m nach vorne geschoben (automatik, evtl. hatte er N drin). Man sah kaum was, 2 Lackabplatzer am Plastikstoßfänger plus Kratzer.
Meine Versicherung (Cosmosdirekt) schickte einen Gutachter, der dann wohl feststellte, dass bei dem Passat das halbe Heck verzogen ist und die Kiste ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Leider hat meine Versicherung mich nicht auf dem Laufenden gehalten, ich weiß das nur vom anderen Fahrer, als ich mich Wochen später bei ihm nach dem Befinden + Fahrzeugzustand erkundigte...

Nun bekam ich halt in der Haftpflicht, wo ich bei SF 1/2 war (100 oder 120% irgendsowas) 155% und durfte 250 EUR nachzahlen. Ok, immer noch günstiger als der Zeitwert des Passats. Aber ich hab mich dann doch gefragt, ob mein Clio vorne dermaßen hart ist und der Passat hinten dermaßen weich war, dass sowas geht.
Ich hab meine Front paar Leuten gezeigt, und jeder meinte mir sei einer beim Parken rückwärts rangebumst. Hat mir keiner geglaubt, dass das ein Auffahrunfall war.

Der Fahrer liebte übrigens den Passat, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er ihn noch fährt, optisch war ja kaum was zu sehen, auch bei ihm nicht. 
Naja, wurmt mich bis heute, dass ich da 1-2 Sekunden zu spät und auch zu leicht gebremst habe...


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Januar 2012)

Zu schwach gebremst und dann reingedüst ist immer ganz bitter. Darum lieber so, wie ich es in den Fahrschule gelernt habe: Sofort in die Eisen steigen, und dann langsam den Bremsdruck zurücknehmen, sodass du genau hinterm Vordermann stehen bleibst. Dabei u.U. auch auf den Verkehr hinter dir achten, ist aber gar nicht so wichtig, denn wenn der dir dann reinfährt, war er definitiv zu nah und somit ist es seine Schuld.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich echt wurmt: Hatte Ende letzten Jahres einen Auffahrunfall, als der vordermann bei gelber Ampel bremste, und ich dachte der huscht noch durch. Hab abgebremst und ihn relativ langsam "angebumst". Bei mir am Clio war praktisch nix, 2 Schrammen vorne unten an der Plastikverkleidung plus ein Riss in selbiger. Der clio hat links und rechts vom Nummernschild zwei unlackierte Plastikwülste, genail e:



Das die Clios hart an der Front sind, kann ich bestätigen. 

Ich bin damals mit dem Clio in ein Stauende gebrettert. Zum Glück konnte ich soweit runterbremsen, dass ich in das Auto vor mir nur reingebumst bin. Hat mich aber recht durchgeschüttelt. Das war auch ein Passat, von nem Maler und Lackierer. Der Passt hatte ne kaputte Heckstoßstange und kleinere Schäden am Unterboden. Bei meinem Clio war nix. Garnix. Wir haben später im Geschäft bei uns sogar die Stoßstange abmontiert um zu schauen, ob es nicht doch Schäden gab. Noch nicht mal die Aufnahmen für die Stoßstange waren verzogen. Der Clio Sport Phase 1 welchen ich damals fuhr, hat ne komplett lackierte Stoßstange. Selbst die hatte keinen Kratzer. Am Passat war ein Schaden von über 1000 Euro.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Januar 2012)

Das komische War halt, dass an dem Passat eigentlich auch nix zu sehen war. Dessen Plastikstoßtange war weger gebrochen, noch verformt. nur angeschrammt, so weit ich mich erinnere. Dachte immer, um den Rahmen zu verziehen, bräuchte es da schon mehr wucht, und da müsste dann auch der Stoßfänger kapitulieren vorher.

Hab mal ein Foto vom Clio angehängt, da sieht man links und rechts vom Nummernschild diese unlackierten "Preller". Die Dinger sind recht genial. Meienr ist ja schwarz-Metallic, da fallen sich optisch auch nicht unschön auf.


----------



## onslaught (20. Januar 2012)

Der Passat ist ein Schrotthaufen. Hatte früher mal einen und auch mir ist einer hinten rein geknallt. Ein Ford Fiesta, auf die Anhängerkupplung. Supersache, die hinteren Türen waren nicht mehr aufzukriegen und die Heckklappe schloss nicht mehr.
Das mit einem aufprall von hächstens 40 km/h.
Der Rahmen war so weich daß ich ihn provisorisch wieder strecken konnte. Abschleppseil um einen dicken Baum und an die Ah-Kupplung. Nach dem 3. Ruck giengen die Türen wieder auf


----------



## roadgecko (20. Januar 2012)

Um ca 13:15 Uhr war ich auf dem Weg nach hause und da gab es schon einen ganz schön heftigen Unfall auf der zweispurigen Schnellstraße hier in Bochum. Das Auto muss aus der Gegenrichtung gekommen sein und ist über die Leitplanke fast bis auf die andere Seite "geflogen". So wie es aussah, war der Fahrer unverletzt.

Das Bild ist nicht von mir, aber dank Facebook und co hat man immer irgendwelche Medien.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Das komische War halt, dass an dem Passat eigentlich auch nix zu sehen war. Dessen Plastikstoßtange war weger gebrochen, noch verformt. nur angeschrammt, so weit ich mich erinnere. Dachte immer, um den Rahmen zu verziehen, bräuchte es da schon mehr wucht, und da müsste dann auch der Stoßfänger kapitulieren vorher.



Die Stoßstange des Passats meines Unfalls war auch nicht wirklich sichtbar kaputt. Wenn du aber von oben drauf geschaut hast, hast du gesehen, dass das Plastik verfärbt war. Laut Gutachten war die Stoßstange gestaucht und musste deswegen getauscht werden. Plus die Stauchschäden am Unterboden des Fahrzeugs halt.


----------



## Zoon (20. Januar 2012)

Wenns so ein steinalter Passat war bei dem die Karosse im Laufe der Jahre schon weichgelutscht wurde verwundert das nicht...

Deckt sich ja fast mit dem hier:

Fifth Gear - Renault Modus v Volvo 940 Crash Test - YouTube

Man denkt der Volvo sei eine Festung, macht er zwar optisch her - aber selbiger wurde vom Renault ganz schön zerknautscht. 


Um mal mit Riverna Frieden zu schließen werd ich das mal so probieren wie er das macht (bezogen auf Spritsparen niedrig oder "mittel"tourig) werd ich das mal ausprobieren und beobachten


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenns so ein steinalter Passat war bei dem die Karosse im Laufe der Jahre schon weichgelutscht wurde verwundert das nicht...
> 
> Deckt sich ja fast mit dem hier:
> 
> ...


 

Der Renault ist eine ungefähr 20 Jahre neuere Konstruktion. Überrascht mich jetzt nicht so, dass der Volvo so schlecht aussieht. Trotzdem hätte ich gedacht, dass er dem neueren Auto mehr zusetzt.

Der Passat, welchem ich draufgebrettert bin, war übrigens im Vergleich bei weitem nicht so alt, wie der Volvo. Nehme an, das war damals, so um 2006/2007 rum ein aktuelles Modell.


----------



## Riverna (20. Januar 2012)

Mein Auto ist eine Diva... seit Montag habe ich keinen Zündfunken mehr gehabt. Also habe ich den kompletten Kabelbaum ausgebaut um ihn durchzumessen mit dem Ergebniss das alles ok ist. Wieder eingebaut und die Gurke springt ohne Probleme an.


----------



## Burn_out (20. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte mein Auto heute von der Werkstatt abholen ( habe TÜV und Service machen lassen), aber daraus wurde nichts. Scheinbar war ein Federbein gebrochen und das wird erst Montag geliefert und eingebaut.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie teuer das ist...

Schon stark, dass mir das nicht aufgefallen ist, aber im nachhinein bin ich froh, dass mir nicht passiert ist, was da hätte passieren können.


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2012)

Ein gebrochenes Federbein, oder nur eine gebrochene Feder. Letzteres sehe ich täglich, aber Risse oder Brüche an Dämpfern und Aufnahmen glücklicherweise nur 1-2 Mal im Jahr. Was fährst du noch gleich für einen Wagen?


----------



## Burn_out (21. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre einen A3 8L. Mein Dad hatte in der Werkstatt angerufen und der hat was von Federbein gesagt. Ich denke mal es ist eher nur die Feder gebrochen, kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass irgendwas am Stoßsämpfer selber kaputt ist.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. Januar 2012)

Das nervigste aber notwendigste an Fahrwerksschäden ist das anschließend mindestens beide Seiten getauscht werden sollten/müssen.
Bei mir steht auch ein Dämpferwechsel hinten an ^^


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2012)

Wir hatten heute Besuch und da waren welche da mit nem A8 W12. Hab gleich mal Google angeworfen und war ziemlich erstaunt da dieser anscheinend nochmal eine Stufe über dem S8 ist und statt 10 eben 12 Zylinder aber trotzdem nicht mehr Leistung hat. Frag mich wo da der Sinn liegt warum Audi so ein Auto neben dem S8 noch anbieten muss.


----------



## Burn_out (21. Januar 2012)

In irgendein Auto musste man doch die krönende Motorkrückenvereinigen des VR einbauen

Über dem S8 würde ich den aber nicht ansiedeln. VW selber bietet den "W" Motor ja in einigen Modellen an wie Passat, Phoeton, es gibt sogar eine Golf Studie.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Januar 2012)

Der S8 soll den Sportler in der Luxusklasse spielen, hingegen ist der W12 der maximale Luxus in der A8-Familie.
Beim aktuellen Modell liegen 4 Zylinder und 20 PS zugunsten des S8 zwischen den Beiden.

Der W12 wird nur noch im Phaeton (alte Version), im A8 und bei Bentley als Bi-Turbo verbaut.


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2012)

Soll heißen der W12 bekommt nochmals mehr Ausstattungsfeatures als der S8 oder bietet, ohne die Sportlichkeit des S8, das selbe wie ein normaler A8 nur mit dickem Motor? Die Besitzer haben den Wagen (Baujahr 2008, 30000km) von einem reichen Bekannten übrigens für 25k€ fast geschenkt bekommen Und unter 18l kann man das Teil auch nicht fahren.
Jetzt fällt mir gerade ein Jason Statham fährt ja auch W12


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Januar 2012)

Den W12 gibt es nur in der Langversion und er ist mit allen Luxusfeatures aufgepumpt. Der neue S8 hingegen hat eher eine sportliche Note und einen Porno-V8-BiTurbo.


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll heißen der W12 bekommt nochmals mehr Ausstattungsfeatures als der S8 oder bietet, ohne die Sportlichkeit des S8, das selbe wie ein normaler A8 nur mit dickem Motor? Die Besitzer haben den Wagen (Baujahr 2008, 30000km) von einem reichen Bekannten übrigens für 25k€ fast geschenkt bekommen Und unter 18l kann man das Teil auch nicht fahren.
> Jetzt fällt mir gerade ein Jason Statham fährt ja auch W12



Warscheinlich ist der S8 einfach agieler und somit “sportlicher“ als der Zwölfender. Der Motor vom S8 dürfte nicht ganz so schwer auf der Forderachse liegen. Von der Ausstattung her dürften die dinger vermutlich gleich konfigurierbar sein...


----------



## Klutten (21. Januar 2012)

Der W12 ist mir bisher nur in einigen gepanzerten langen Regierungslimousinen untergekommen und da macht er sich scheinbar ganz gut. Die sind mit ihrer B7-Panzerung fast 4 Tonnen schwer und sollen schnell und gediegen bewegt werden - kein leichtes Unterfangen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2012)

Allerdings nicht ganz einfach sowas 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rq_RuMLplI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Januar 2012)

*Freu* Hab nun endlich mein 1. Auto bekommen


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2012)

Und, welches?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Januar 2012)

Achso, ganz vergessen , ein BMW 118D.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2012)

Also der reinste Luxus für das Erste.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also der reinste Luxus für das Erste.


 
Geht noch luxuriöser...
Hab ja letztes von PSP-Hacker hier im Forum ne HDD gekauft.
Haben dann auch ne Weile gequatscht.
U.a. auch über Autos.
En Klassenkammerad von ihm hat mit nem neuen (!!!) M3 angefangen -> ging über zu nem ebenfalls neuen M5 -> und weiter zu nem (wie sollte es anders sein) neuen Q7 von Abt 
Sowas kommt raus, wenn Daddy (Vize) Chef von ner großen Firma ist


----------



## roadgecko (22. Januar 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob das unbedingt sein muss, dass man irgendwelche Super-Teuren Autos von den Eltern geschenkt bekommt (bezogen auf der_yappi). Ich stand auch letztens mit meinem Kollegen an der Ampel und neben uns waren 2 Junge "Damen" (ca.19-20 Jahre alt) in einem Mercedes E350. Ich finde durch so etwas geht jedes Menge Wertschätzung verloren.

Und ob ein über 400ps starker Hecktriebler für einen Anfanger so gut geeignet ist sei mal dahin gestellt. Dies sind dann wieder die ersten die man vom Baum kratzen kann.


----------



## Woohoo (22. Januar 2012)

Ach ich finde das überhaupt nicht verwerflich. Muss ja nicht jeder mit  einem alten Corsa anfangen. Zudem ist es doch angenehmer schöne Autos  auf den Straßen zu sehen.
Ob solche schnellen Autos die richtigen Anfängerfahrzeuge sind, hängt auch von den jeweiligen Personen ab.


----------



## SaPass (22. Januar 2012)

Das geht doch frei nach dem Motto: Leistung kann man nie genug haben.
Ich habe jetzt knapp 4 Jahre meinen Führerschein und fahre den knapp 6 Jahre alten Touran 1.6 (102PS, Benziner) meiner Eltern. Das reicht zum Auto fahren lernen vollkommen aus. Mit dem Auto lernt nun auch mein Bruder fahren. Ich muss sagen, es ist eine vernünftige Sache. Auch wenn der manchmal etwas lahm ist.
Das hatte auch VW auf der IAA erkennt. Für alle stärkeren Autos braucht man mindestens 4 Jahre Fahrpraxis.
Da finde ich einen 400PS starken Hecktriebler absolut übertrieben.


----------



## roadgecko (22. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne genug leute die mit teilweise keine 100ps heizen wie die verrückten, und dann will ich nicht wissen wie das bei 400ps aussieht. Frei nach dem Motto, wenns kaputt ist kauft Papa mir halt einen neuen. Natürlich ist es schöner und angenehmer, keine Frage aber so lange niemand etwas dafür tut finde ich es nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Januar 2012)

vor allem hasse ich diese leute, die dann noch angeben und so tun als hätten sie selbst sich das auto verdient. Obwohl sie vom eigenen geld wawrscheinlich nicht mal n fahrrad kaufen könnten.
Da fahr ich am anfang lieber n günstiges auto, dass ich aber mit meinem eigens verdienten geld bezahlt habe, da bin ich mehr drauf stolz als von nem dickschiff dass mir papa in den ar... geschoben hat 
Und über das können von solchen möchtegerndeppen müssen wir wohl nicht reden, ohne einparkhilfe und servo wären die wohl verloren, und idR flacken sie nach kürzester zeit eh im graben, mir tun bei solchen geschichten immer nur die autos leid


----------



## Woohoo (22. Januar 2012)

Lasst die Leute sich doch einfach an ihren Sachen erfreuen und das  Können über das Auto abzuleiten ist doch auch ziemlich arm. Ja alle die Servos und Einparkhilfen haben sind Pussys oder wie  
Am besten so ein Flintstones Auto mit Beinantrieb für die ganz Harten, weil alles andere ist ja für Deppen und Weicheier.


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug leute die mit teilweise keine 100ps heizen wie die verrückten, und dann will ich nicht wissen wie das bei 400ps aussieht. Frei nach dem Motto, wenns kaputt ist kauft Papa mir halt einen neuen. Natürlich ist es schöner und angenehmer, keine Frage aber so lange niemand etwas dafür tut finde ich es nicht in Ordnung.



Und da ist genau das Problem, sehe das in meinem entfernten Freundeskreis. Die Leute mit wenig Leistung heizen wie die bescheuerten rum, mein engerer Freundeskreis haben alle etwas mehr Leistung (nicht viel aber doch über dem Durchschnitt). Keiner davon hackt wie bescheuert durch die Gegend. Das langsamste Auto in meinem engeren Freundeskreis fährt meine Verlobte mit 133PS auf 1115 Kilo... dann geht es aufwärts bis zu 400PS. Keiner davon fährt wie sau, gucke ich nun mir die Leute an mit ihren 60PS Corsa, 75PS Civic und 90PS Colt sehe ich da einen haufen Spinner die meinen ihren kleinen Motor durch "dicke Eier" kompensieren zu müssen. Das Verhalten geht übrigends durch jede Schicht, sprich angefangen vom Harzer bis hin zum "reichen" Studenten Söhnchen (fährt einen 116i BMW). Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran das mein engerer Freundeskreis fast nur aus "Tunern" besteht und denen ist der Wagen einfach zu schade um ihn beim Heizen weg zu schmeißen. 

Ich hab übrigends auch klein angefangen und hab mich gesteigert: 
75PS (Automatik) - 75PS - 95PS - 90PS- 116PS - 143PS - 162PS - 210PS. Am meisten heize ich jedoch mit den 162PS, wobei heizen trifft es nicht wirklich. Ich fahre schnell damit, aber immer da wo ich niemandem schaden kann. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das ich trotz "nur" 9Jahre Fahrerfahrung schon einiges an Kilometer und rund 40 bis 50 verschiedene Autos gefahren bin (95% Eigenbesitz). Da lernt man schnell Autos einzuschätzen und vorallem weiß das sich heizen in der Regel nicht lohnt. Ich bin von einer 27PS Ente bis hin zur 400PS starken Corvette schon einiges gefahren. Spaß haben kann man auch mit der kleinsten und langsamsten Hütte haben... auch ohne durch die Gegend hacken.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> vor allem hasse ich diese leute, die dann noch  angeben und so tun als hätten sie selbst sich das auto verdient. Obwohl  sie vom eigenen geld wawrscheinlich nicht mal n fahrrad kaufen könnten.
> Da  fahr ich am anfang lieber n günstiges auto, dass ich aber mit meinem  eigens verdienten geld bezahlt habe, da bin ich mehr drauf stolz als von  nem dickschiff dass mir papa in den ar... geschoben hat
> Und über  das können von solchen möchtegerndeppen müssen wir wohl nicht reden,  ohne einparkhilfe und servo wären die wohl verloren, und idR flacken sie  nach kürzester zeit eh im graben, mir tun bei solchen geschichten immer  nur die autos leid


 
Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn meine Eltern mir einen Subraru oder einen Skyline sponsoren. Würde das nicht ablehnen


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Januar 2012)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Lasst die Leute sich doch einfach an ihren Sachen erfreuen und das  Können über das Auto abzuleiten ist doch auch ziemlich arm. Ja alle die Servos und Einparkhilfen haben sind Pussys oder wie


 An IHREN sachen, das ist das schlüsselwort. Wenn ein 18 Jähriger ein auto für 50k€ von Papa bekommt, sehe ich dieses nicht als sein eigentum an. Wenn er es sich selbst verdient hätte, habe ich gegen ein teures auto überhaupt nichts, im gegenteil ist ja auch gut für die wirtschaft 
Und mit servo und einparkhilfe meine ich was anderes, die meisten von den seuchern denkt sie wären obercool mit ihrem dickschiff, aber wenn man dann gleich mit solchen elekt. helferlein "aufwächst" ist man soäter, wenn man mal auf eigenen beinen steht und plötzlich kein teures auto mehr fahren kann, ziemlich aufgeschmissen wenn man nicht mal ein auto gefahren hat, bei dem man noch selber was machen muss 
Meiner meinung nach sollte man generell immer von unten anfangen und dann sich hocharbeiten, und nicht umgekehrt.
Außerdem tun diese eltern mMn auch nichts gutes für ihr kind, indem sie ihm/ihr alles einfach kaufen...


----------



## roadgecko (22. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mir schon genug anhören, weil ich ESP (größten teils abschaltbar) und ASR habe. Einparkhilfe auch, aber das habe ich mir alles selber finanziert und davor bin ich noch einige Monate mit dem Auto meiner Mutter "rumgegurkt" Opel Astra F 1.6 75PS, da ist man schon froh wenn einem die Scheiben nicht beschlagen und mann freie Sicht hat


----------



## ich558 (22. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich mich mal einmischen  Ich zB habe noch kein eigenes Auto also bin ich auf die der Eltern angewiesen. Entweder der Q7 oder ein Toyota Previa. Beides keine Autos für einen 19 jährigen aber wenn ich eins brauche nehme ich das was gerade verfügbar ist. Und mir fällt da schon auf, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, dass ich mit dem 110 PS "starken" Toyota teilweise deutlich flotter fahre als mit dem 330PS Audi. Ich denke das liegt daran das beim Audi immer genug Leistung da ist und man nach dem Abbiegen nicht mal halb Gas geben muss während man den Toyota immer voll treten muss das was voran geht. Wenn man jetzt nur 60PS hat versucht man warscheinlich immer möglichst schnell um die Kurve zu kommen um nicht wieder quälend langsam auf Geschwindikeit zu kommen  Nein, die ganzen Typen die sich mit den tiefergelegten 60PS Corsas battlen würde das auch mit jedem anderen Autos machen aber dagegen kann man nichts machen die meinen einfach sie sind dann cool  
Ich fahre übrigens auch ungern mit dem Audi zur Schule oder abends in die Disco weil da jeder einfach weiß, dass es nicht mein Auto ist und viele denken ich will einen auf dicke Hose machen aber bei mir ist das nicht mal ansatzweise der Fall. Geht nur manchmal nicht anders wenn sonst kein Auto da ist. Am peinlichsten ist wäre es dann mit Vollgas an den Eingängen hin und her zu fahren aber Gott sei Dank war ich nie in der Phase 
Ein Freund von mir bekam als erstes Auto einen neuen Golf GTD man muss aber auch dazu sagen er war immer Jahrgangsbester  Hätte jetzt auch nichts dagegen wenn mir jemand einen R8 scheckt aber mit fremden Autos zu posen geht einfach gar nicht finde ich


----------



## Burn_out (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Leute die gleich ganz groß anfangen. Ich fange (gezwungenermaßen) lieber klein an, wobei ein A3 als erstes Auto auch schonmal was ist und steigere mich dann von Auto zu Auto immer mehr und habe meine Freude.

Über was soll man sich denn freuen wenn man mit einem M3 anfängt? Da gibt es doch noch kaum Autos die nochmal deutlich besser sind. Und spätestens wenn man nichtmehr von Papi gesponsert wird lernt man zu schätzen was man hatte. Eventuell auch nicht, wenn man selber nahtlos in eine finanziell rosige Zukunft schlittert.

Ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir hatte als Sommerwagen einen SL500, wie soll man das später noch großartig toppen können?

EDIT: Persönlich habe ich lieber einen 300 PS Wagen vor mir als einen 50 PS Wagen. Zum einen, weil ich als Autoverrückter gerne sowas ansehe/höre und zum anderen können die flüssig überholen und brauchen sich nicht den Motor auskotzen um gerade so vorbeizukommen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Januar 2012)

Warum sollten man besser werden?

Sind Autos neuerdings Wegwerfartikel die nach 2 Jahren Zwangs verschrottet werden?


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2012)

Leute mit Leistung unter der Haube müssen sich nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit profilieren und zeigen wie toll sie doch sind. Wenn mich irgendwelche Leute anquatschen ob ich ein Rennen fahren will (was ich grundsätzlich nie mache) sind es immer die selben Kasper... Typen die einen 316i oder 318i, Opel Corsa B oder Astra mit Matchbox Motorisierung oder aber die Nippon Rennfahrer mit ihren 75PS Civic Boliden. Das ist teilweise schon lächerlich mit was für abgeranzten Kisten die Leute ankommen und Rennen fahren wollen, ein großteil der Autos würden wahrscheinlich den Sprint auf 100km/h gar nicht überleben. 

Am Wochenende bin ich nun dazu gekommen meine AGA zu verbauen... was soll ich sagen? Qualitativ ist sie sehr gut und passt auch so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Jedoch bin ich vom Klang her ein wenig enttäuscht, der Wagen klingt ziemlich dezent und eigentlich relativ uninteressant (selbst für einen 4 Zylinder). Vielleicht wird das noch etwas besser wenn die Anlage sich eingefahren hat, im moment klingt er einfach nur laut. Die eingebauten Parts sind eigentlich so ziemlich das optimum was ich hätte nehmen können, Edelstahlfächerkrümmer, 200 Zellen Rennsportkat, Edelstahl Katback Anlage und ein Invidia N1 Muffler. Das Problem ist das der SR20VE ab Werk schon ziemlich harmlos klingt, erst wenn die Nockenwellen umschalten klingt er richtig gut... schade komm was den Sound angeht nicht an die Honda´s aus dem Freundeskreis ran. Hoffentlich erfüllt sie wenigstens in Punkto Leistung meinen Vorstellungen, dass wäre mir eh wichtig als der Sound. Aber lange Rede kurzer Sinn, hier ein Handyvideo in äusserst mässiger Qualität: 

Nissan 100NX Exhaust Sound - YouTube

Denkt dran, es ist halt nur ein kleiner 4 Zylinder...


----------



## Burn_out (22. Januar 2012)

KLingt doch an sich schon recht bissig. Ich finde allerdings die Art der Videos immer recht langweilig. Das ist nicht direkt an dich gerichtet, aber ich finde Soundvideos aus dem Stand immer etwas blöd. Habe da Szenen lieber wo man an der Kamera vorbeifährt deutlich lieber, ist aber wohl auch deutlich aufwändiger.


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2012)

Ansich wäre es kein Problem, das Firmengelände ist jedoch nicht so riesig das sich ein Video beim Vorbei fahren lohnen würde. Und mit einem abgemeldeten Hobel will ich nicht unbedingt durch den Ort brettern 
Bissig klingt es schon, jedoch klingt er kaum bis gar nicht besser als der Sunny. Aber die Anlage im NX hat das 20 fache von der im Sunny gekostet... das deprimiert mich schon ein wenig.


----------



## Zoon (22. Januar 2012)

Naja noch jemanden extra abzustellen der vom Straßenrand aus filmt sollte nicht soo schwer sein.

Von der weiter oben angerissenen Spezies hatte ich am Freitag auch wieder so einen ... zieht vor mir rein (Vorfahrt genommen) damit ich wohl sein Schmuckstück bewundern "sollte" ... Nur dumm das es doch das erste mal richtig geschneit hat. Paar Meter weiter mit der Frontschürze usw. aufgesessen, keine Haftung mehr an der Antriebsachse - das wars! Bin schön grinsend an dem mit meiner ungetunten Normaloschleuder vorbeigezogen


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2012)

Einer der von mir angesprochenen "Rennfahrer" fährt so durch die Gegend. Natürlich standesgemäß mit 101PS  Mittlerweile auch mit passender unlackierter Frontschürze...


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Januar 2012)

is doch egal wie viel PS, hauptsach die fette frittentheke drauf 
Mir wär das peinlich so rumzufahren, und das geld für ein "tuning" von so nem auto wär mir auch zu schade. Wenn man leistung will, soll man sich was kaufen dass von anfang an richtig bums hat, und nicht was dass man mit viel gebastel gerade mal auf halblebig tunen kann 
Oder einfach gleich n zweirad kaufen


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Januar 2012)

Solche "Künstler" gibts bei uns leider auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2012)

Ansich habe ich nichts gegen Tuning, aber diesem TFTF Style kann ich überhaupt nichts abgewinnen. Ich finde meinen roten schon fast zu sehr in die Richtung... so eine Frittentheke käm mir maximal auf ein Driftauto. Aber nicht auf einen Serien Civic mit 101PS...  Aber der Kerl hatte auf seinem Civic Hatchback (1.4L 75PS) auch einen Aufkleber mit dem Schriftzug "Jage nicht was du töten kannst".  Und dann wollte er ständig mit mir Rennen fahren, obwohl ich 100 Kilo weniger Gewicht und 75PS mehr Leistung hatte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber der Kerl hatte auf seinem Civic Hatchback (*1.4L 75PS*) auch einen Aufkleber mit dem Schriftzug *"Jage nicht was du töten kannst*".  Und dann wollte er ständig mit mir Rennen fahren, obwohl ich 100 Kilo weniger Gewicht und 75PS mehr Leistung hatte.


 
Lustig, ist ja schon fast das "Daumsche"-Phänomen. 
Der gewinnt doch sicher nur Rennen auf dem Parkplatz, insofern die Autos alle unbemannt sind  .


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2012)

Ich fand es damals immer so geil... wenn wir irgendwo auf ein Treffen gefahren sind wie z.B. das Import Treffen am Main Taunus Zentrum (kennst du sicherlich). Ist er immer neben mich gefahren, hat drei mal gehupt und Gas gegeben. Wohlgemerkt bei der hälfte an Leistung... wenn ich dann auch mal Gas gegeben habe, meinte er zum Schluss immer das er kein Vollgas gegeben hat. Gott sei dank habe ich so Leute aus meinem Freundeskreis geschmissen... das ist auch so ein Kandidat der mit 6000U/Min durch die Stadt ballert und andere Leute mit seinem Sound (wenn man das bei so einem Joghurtbecher nennen darf). War mir irgendwann zu peinlich und ich brach den Kontakt ab. Wenn man sich das man so vor Augen hält, wird einem bewusst wieso die Tuning Szene so einen schlechten Ruf hat und man in eine Schublade gesteckt wird.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2012)

Hey, Riverna, du hast ja jetzt endlich mehr als einen Beitrag.  Glückwunsch zum Dritten. 

Das man als Fahranfänger generell mit weniger Motorleistung anfangen sollte, halte ich für vollkommenen Unfug. Es kommt _ausschließlich_ auf die Person an, die hinter dem Steuer sitzt. Bei manchen Zeitgenossen wünscht man sich, dass sie nicht gleich so hoch angefangen hätten, aber daraus Pauschalisierungen abzuleiten, kann man einfach nicht machen, da jeder anders Auto fährt.


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2012)

Jeden Monat ein Posting ausserhalb des Offtopic Bereiches. 
Bei manchen Leuten wünschte ich mir, es gebe Fahrzeuge mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 20 km/h... aber selbst damit schaffen sich gewisse Leute abzuschießen. Der Kerl mit dem silbernen Civic hat es übrigends geschafft 3 Autos kaputt zu fahren. Jedesmal waren natürlich die anderen oder die Straße schuld, aber nie er oder die hohe Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2012)

Ist ja auch schlimm wenn die unwissenden Verkehrsteilnehmer die Ideallinie versperren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Solche "Künstler" gibts bei uns leider auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  

Wie schrecklich sieht das denn aus. Die Frittentheke ist ja viel zu GROß und der Rest passt ja auch gar nicht zu einem 3er BMW 
Baumarkt Tuning eben ......


----------



## der_yappi (23. Januar 2012)

Bei uns auf dem Firmenparkplatz steht ein "geil krass getunter"  B-Corsa
3 Zylinder 12V, geänderte Front und geändertes Heck, so richtig schön mit "Diffusor" - dazwischen kuckt der orig. kleine Auspuff raus (nicht mal en Sportauspuff) und dann noch solche billigen "Entlüftungsschlitze" auf der Motorhaube und ein Fake-Alu-Tankdenkelaufkleber

Muss mal Bilder machen - ist richtig schön zum


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2012)

So eben Auto abgeholt. TÜV neu, Inspektion gemacht, Stempelchen im Heft, jetzt sollte erstmal Ruhe sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Firmenparkplatz steht ein "geil krass getunter"  B-Corsa
> 3 Zylinder 12V, geänderte Front und geändertes Heck, so richtig schön mit "Diffusor" - dazwischen kuckt der orig. kleine Auspuff raus (nicht mal en Sportauspuff) und dann noch solche billigen "Entlüftungsschlitze" auf der Motorhaube und ein Fake-Alu-Tankdenkelaufkleber


 
Solche "Spezialisten" ziehen echte Tuner (wie Riverna) in den Dreck. Die einen machen billig, billig mit dem Ergebniss "Assi-Bling-Bling". Und andere planen, bauen, testen und werden dann auf eine Stufe gestellt (oftmals auch von mir). Verrückt  .


----------



## Woohoo (23. Januar 2012)

Und die 100%-igen machen noch einen Schriftzug auf die Heckscheibe: "Bad Boy", "Bad Girl", "Nasty Girl"........


----------



## Falk (23. Januar 2012)

naja, man muss sich ja nur mal anschauen, was es im einschlägigen Handel z.B. für Tagfahrlicht-Nachrüstungen gibt. Das sieht in gefühlten 100% der Fällen nicht wirklich gut aus. Die Leute greifen dann eben zu günstigen Lösungen.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Diese Nachrüst TFL lösungen sehen alle billig aus und nerven gewaltig, wenn sie nicht richtig eingestellt sind.
Ich finde, die blenden total.


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Januar 2012)

> Die Leute greifen dann eben zu günstigen Lösungen.



Die halten dann 3k Kilometer und dann steht der Platinenbruch bevor, dann leuchtet nur noch die Hälfte, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2012)

Ein Kommilitone hat bei seinem Corsa TFL in die Originalfrontschürze eingebaut welches richtig gut aussieht. Das geht durchaus wenn man sich Mühe bei Auswahl und Einbau gibt.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass mich LED TFL allgemein stört.
Dadurch dass die um einiges heller als normales Abblendlicht sind tritt schon ne gewisse Blendwirkung auf.
Außerdem sind wir hier nicht in nordischen Ländern, wo 18h am Tag Dämmerung herrscht. Und bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen tuts das Abblendlicht genauso gut.


----------



## Zoon (23. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Einer der von mir angesprochenen "Rennfahrer"  fährt so durch die Gegend. Natürlich standesgemäß mit 101PS  Mittlerweile auch mit passender unlackierter Frontschürze...


 
So wie der Spoiler montiert ist sorgt der für guten Auftrieb


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass mich LED TFL allgemein stört.
> Dadurch dass die um einiges heller als normales Abblendlicht sind tritt schon ne gewisse Blendwirkung auf.
> Außerdem sind wir hier nicht in nordischen Ländern, wo 18h am Tag Dämmerung herrscht. Und bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen tuts das Abblendlicht genauso gut.



Oder die Spezialisten, die mit Abblendlicht und Nebelscheinwerfern fahren, die blenden vorallem abends total stark


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> So wie der Spoiler montiert ist sorgt der für guten Auftrieb


 
Wohl eher Auftrieb, dann wird die Karre vielleicht noch 1 Km/h schneller 

Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Oder die Spezialisten, die mit Abblendlicht und Nebelscheinwerfern fahren, die blenden vorallem abends total stark


 
Das fällt mir grade in letzter Zeit wieder vermehrt auf. Das Wort *Nebel*scheinwerfer sagt doch alles, oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Das fällt mir grade in letzter Zeit wieder vermehrt auf. Das Wort *Nebel*scheinwerfer sagt doch alles, oder?



Eigentlich schon, aber die kapierens nicht. Du darfst die aber auch bei starkem Regen / Schnee einschalten.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Dann wird das Licht aber auch gestreut und blendet nicht so.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, aber die kapierens nicht. Du darfst die aber auch bei *starkem* Regen / Schnee einschalten.


 
Wenn dann Omas und sonstige Frauen (hab nichts gegen weichliche Autofahrer, sie könnens einfach nicht ) bei leichtem Niesel die Dinger anwerfen, und auf der 2spurigen BAB geht gar nichts mehr, weil alle meinen, jetzt plötzlich wegen ein paar Tropfen mehr 20 fahren zu müssen, falls sie nicht gleich stehenbleiben.. 
In solchen Fällen gibt's dann tödliche Auffahrunfälle o.Ä. Wenn einfach jeder seine 50 weiterfahren würde, gäbe es keinerlei Probleme..


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2012)

Meine NSW fungieren als TFL und blenden niemanden  Wenn die richtig eingestellt sind, können sie auch nicht blenden. Und ich fahr damit sogar legal als TFL


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> *Wenn die richtig eingestellt sind*, können sie auch nicht blenden.


 
Und genau da ist der springende Punkt. Du hast auch afaik keine LED's drin, oder?


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2012)

Auch LEDs können nicht blenden. Da sie kein gerichtetes Lichtbündel aussenden, müssen sie bereits bei der Bauartgenehmigung (TFL Kennzeichnungspflicht RL) eine Blendung ausschließen, also im Abstand von 25m und 1m über der Fahrbahn eine Beleuchtungsstärke < 1 lx aufweisen. Dies gilt für zusätzliche Leuchten gemäß §52 StVZO und auch weiterführend der ECE R48.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Das ist schön, dass das so auf dem Papier steht, aber warum hab ich dann trotzdem das Gefühl, dass Nachrüst TFL blenden?
btw: Bei Serien TFL find ichs nicht so penetrant.


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2012)

Also mich blenden Audi Xenonscheinwerfer und Audi TFL wesentlich mehr als gut eingestellte Nachrüst TFL oder NSW. Also meine können niemanden blenden, dafür leuchten sie viel zu weit nach unten.



moe schrieb:


> Und genau da ist der springende Punkt. Du hast auch afaik keine LED's drin, oder?


 
Nein einen Projektor, quasi so wie die Linsen aus Xenon Scheinwerfern.


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2012)

@ moe

Du sagst es, es ist dein Gefühl. Die technischen Dienste von TÜV und Dekra sollten das in Laboren bei der Typgenehmigung sicher exakt feststellen können, denn da gibt es messtechnisch voll erfasste Lichttunnel. Ich habe auch mal an so einer Vergleichsmessung im Rahmen einer Prüfung teilgenommen und festgestellt, dass das eigene Empfinden sehr unterschiedlich in Bezug auf Messwerte ist.


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass es für dich eine ungewohnte Lichtquelle ist und du dich immer darauf konzentrierst wenn du sowas siehst.


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2012)

Der Mensch hat die doofe Angewohnheit direkt in Lichtquellen zu sehen, auch wenn es unangenehm ist. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht liegts auch an dem kalten Licht. Unnötig sind sie trotzdem.


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2012)

@ moe

Wenn sie so unnütz wären, würden sie nicht in der kommenden Änderungsreform zur HU als Pflicht für Fahrzeuge mit EZ ab 07.02.2011 vorgeschrieben sein. Sie sind ja auch bereits als sicherheitsrelevantes elektrisches System anerkannt. Es ist wie schon damals in der Schule gepredigt "Sehen und gesehen werden".


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Man kanns aber auch übertreiben. Warum tuts da nicht auch das Abblendlicht, das einfach mit der Zündung angeht?


----------



## Klutten (23. Januar 2012)

Wird ja teilweise so realisiert. Da man aber Energie sparen möchte, will man TFL nicht zwangsweise über das Abblendlicht realisieren, was jenseits von 100 W kostet. Zudem sollen Scheinwerfer kompakter werden, weshalb an LED- und Laser-Licht kein Weg vorbei führt.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bezweifel, dass das bei den meisten Autos, die jünger als 15 Jahre sind soviel ausmacht. 0,1-0,2l Vielleicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass das bei den meisten Autos, die jünger als 15 Jahre sind soviel ausmacht. 0,1-0,2l Vielleicht.


 
Was hast du erwartet, dass man danach emissionsfrei fährt?
Es summiert sich alles auf..


----------



## nyso (23. Januar 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts auch an dem kalten Licht. Unnötig sind sie trotzdem.


 
Da muss ich dir deutlich widersprechen!

Ich finde Tagfahrlicht, egal wie umgesetzt, absolut wichtig. Ob jetzt per LEDs oder Abblendlicht, hauptsache Licht. Wie Klutten schon gesagt, der "Geseheneffekt". 

Man kann andere Autos damit einfach deutlich besser sehen, was das Risiko für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer senkt. 

Ich fahre inzwischen, egal bei welchem Wetter, immer mit Abblendlicht.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

@Whoosaa: Nein, eben nicht.

@nyso: Das war auf die LED's bezogen. Gesehen werden ist natürlich wichtig. Ich fahr zu der Jahreszeit auch immer mit Abblendlicht, mich stören nur die LED TFL. Die übertreibens einfach mit gesehen werden. Wie Klutten vorher gesagt hat ist da durchaus was dran, dass der Mensch immer zum Licht schaut. Aber irgendwann lenkt das einfach zu sehr von der eigenen Fahrbahn ab.


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2012)

TFL sehen meistens so beschissen aus, darum guckt man hin.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Da würd ich jetz gerne auf "Gefällt mir" drücken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also mich blenden Audi Xenonscheinwerfer und Audi TFL wesentlich mehr als gut eingestellte Nachrüst TFL oder NSW. Also meine können niemanden blenden, dafür leuchten sie viel zu weit nach unten.


 
Was Audi und viele andere Hersteller mit ihrer Christbaumbeleuchtung veranstalten geht mir auch auf die Nerven. Neuere Modelle gehen zum Glück weg von der primitiven Lichterkette. 

Im Nachrüstbereih scheinen vor allen Dingen die simpelsten Teile am besten an zu kommen. Also diese Lila-Pünktchen-nachrüst-Stäbchen. Das Schlimme daran ist das es oftmals Null zum Fahrzeug paßt, da bei Erstellung des Fahrzeugdesigns noch keiner an so einen Quatsch gedacht hat.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2012)

Das TFL führt nur dazu das andere Verkehrsteilnehmner  schlechter gesehen werden.


----------



## moe (23. Januar 2012)

Dabei hab ich mich auch schon ertappt, wie ich bei entgegenkommenden Autos nach LED's gesucht, keine gefunden hab und dachte da kommt ja gar nix.


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2012)

Hab heute einen Q7 gesehen der hatte 10 LED´s in Reihe als Blinker... muss ab Werk gewesen sein. Ich habe noch nie so etwas derart hässliches gesehen. Für mich kommt TFL nur über die NSW in Frage, alles andere sieht meiner Meinung nach ATU Tuning aus (auch wenn es ab Werk ist).


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2012)

Das ist genau das was ich meine. Mein TTchen hat ja auch 10 weiße LEDs pro Scheinwerfer als Tagfahrlicht. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, diese Pünktchen-LED-Christbaumbeleuchtung ist nicht meins. Zum Glück ist es bei den neueren Modellen deutlich eleganter gelöst.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2012)

Ich finde sie toll.  
Sieht gut aus, man erkennt sie super, und die Pünktchen haben meiner Meinung nach aufgrund ihrer Unregelmäßigkeit eine viel höhere Aufmerksamkeits-"Ausbeute" - da erkennt man auf den ersten Blick, dass was auf einen zukommt. Die Leuchtreihen, wie sie jetzt kommen, sind mir zu langweilig, auch ein wenig Mainstream, da BMW da ja schon länger wildert..
Ist wahrscheinlich unterm Strich wie so vieles eine Frage der persönlichen Meinung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die neuen Audis toll 
bis auf der A1 ... wirklich hässliches teil ^^
Ein S1 Soll ja auch kommen ...


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir hatte als Sommerwagen einen SL500, wie soll man das später noch großartig toppen können?


Das kommt darauf an, was man für Ansprüche an den Wagen hat. Ein SL500 ist nicht perfekt, mir wäre er zu schwer.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich muss mir schon genug anhören, weil ich ESP  (größten teils abschaltbar) und ASR habe. Einparkhilfe auch, aber das  habe ich mir alles selber finanziert und davor bin ich noch einige  Monate mit dem Auto meiner Mutter "rumgegurkt" *Opel Astra F 1.6 75PS*, da  ist man schon froh wenn einem die Scheiben nicht beschlagen und mann  freie Sicht hat


Ich fühle 100%ig mit dir.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das man als Fahranfänger generell mit weniger Motorleistung anfangen sollte, halte ich für vollkommenen Unfug. Es kommt _ausschließlich_  auf die Person an, die hinter dem Steuer sitzt. Bei manchen  Zeitgenossen wünscht man sich, dass sie nicht gleich so hoch angefangen  hätten, aber daraus Pauschalisierungen abzuleiten, kann man einfach  nicht machen, da jeder anders Auto fährt.


Weißt du was jedem Fahranfänger fehlt? Es ist Erfahrung. Daher ist weniger Leistung generell besser für Fahranfänger. Aber man kann sich mit 100PS genau so gut tot fahren wie mit 400PS. Viele Fahranfänger haben nur eine alte Gurke als Erstwagen, weshalb Unfallfolgen oft noch schlimmer ausfallen als mit einem aktuellen Wagen.


----------



## Falk (24. Januar 2012)

Naja, die wesentliche Erfahrung besteht ja darin, dass man erkennt, das Verkehrszeichen und Tempo-Limits durchaus einen Sinn machen. Wenn ich nur denke, wie viele Kreuze vor 10 Jahren in McPom in den Alleen zu finden waren. Da geht es eben über Kilometer geradeaus, bis dann mal eine S-Kurve kommt. Wer da nicht die Erfahrung gesammelt hat, das man da nicht mit 120+ in die Kurve sollte, hatte meist eine nicht sonderlich hohe Lebenserwartung. 

In meinem Freundeskreis waren die Eltern aber auch so eingestellt, dass es keine absoluten Gurken gab und Tuning, was es nicht durch den TÜV geschafft hätte, eh Tabu war. Ergebnis waren dann Autos vom Schlage Opel Astra oder Golf IV bzw. eben Polo mit solider, aber nicht übermäßiger Motorisierung.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, die wesentliche Erfahrung besteht ja darin, dass man erkennt, das Verkehrszeichen und Tempo-Limits durchaus einen Sinn machen.


Fällt wohl eher in die Kategorie Geschwindigkeit einschätzen oder Fahrzeugbeherrschung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Auch LEDs können nicht blenden. Da sie kein gerichtetes Lichtbündel aussenden, müssen sie bereits bei der Bauartgenehmigung (TFL Kennzeichnungspflicht RL) eine Blendung ausschließen, also im Abstand von 25m und 1m über der Fahrbahn eine Beleuchtungsstärke < 1 lx aufweisen. Dies gilt für zusätzliche Leuchten gemäß §52 StVZO und auch weiterführend der ECE R48.


Eine LED kann blenden, verglichen mit einer Glühlampe, bei gleicher Helligkeit. Das liegt daran, weil eine LED ein anderes Licht aussendet als eine Glühlampe ( es kam auch mal ein Bericht im Fernsehen, der sich mit den blendenden LEDs befasst hat, speziell die in den Rückleuchten )


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Weißt du was jedem Fahranfänger fehlt? Es ist Erfahrung.* Daher ist weniger Leistung generell besser für Fahranfänger*. Aber man kann sich mit 100PS genau so gut tot fahren wie mit 400PS. Viele Fahranfänger haben nur eine alte Gurke als Erstwagen, weshalb Unfallfolgen oft noch schlimmer ausfallen als mit einem aktuellen Wagen.


 
So logisch das erscheint so falsch ist es. Die meisten tödlichen Unfälle passieren im Geschwindigkeitsbereich bis 100 km/h. Das ist eine Geschwindigkeit die selbst Deutschlands schlechtestes Auto "spielend" erreicht. Aber ein Auto mit 400 PS, hat eine wenigstens 800 PS starke Bremse, bessere Reifen, wahrscheinlich das bessere Fahrwerk, mehr Sicherheitsfeatures, so könnte man ewig weitermachen.
Insofern sehe ich das Risiko vor allem in relativ alten Fahrzeugen welche einerseits ohnehin schon wenig aktive und passive Sicherheitsfeatures mitbringen und andererseits von der Karosserie oftmals altersbedingt nicht mehr sonderlich sicher sind.

Einfach ausgedrückt die Todeszelle hat nicht unbedingt 400 PS ist aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit älter als 10 Jahre.
Was im Rückschluss bedeuten würde: "Verbietet Fahranfängern nicht starke sondern alte Autos." 
Und genau da ist das Problem, da man typischerweise am Anfang des Berufslebens Fahranfänger ist, ist das Budget bei den Meisten auch noch relativ überschaubar.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2012)

Auch falsch.
Zu wenig ist auch gefährlich, da dann der Wagen zu lahm beschleunugt ist und in DE wird sowas zu größeren Problemen als in anderen Länder führen. Vorallem beim überholen.


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2012)

Ich persönlich seh nen Fahranfänger lieber in nem Fiat Panda von 1983 als in nem Mittelklassewagen mit > 150 PS.


----------



## moe (24. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und genau da ist das Problem, da man typischerweise am Anfang des Berufslebens Fahranfänger ist, ist das Budget bei den Meisten auch noch relativ überschaubar.


 
Und genau aus dem Grund hab ich nen Peugeot 206 mit 1.4l Motor. Weil alles andere zum Kaufzeitpunkt einfach nicht im Budget lag und die Auswahl dank der ach so tollen Abwrackprämie gegen null ging.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich persönlich seh nen Fahranfänger lieber in nem Fiat Panda von 1983 als in nem Mittelklassewagen mit > 150 PS.


 
Was würdest du vermuten was mit einem Mensch passieren wenn er in einem ~30 Jahre alten Kleinwagen mit 40 km/h auf ein starres Hinderniss einschlägt und was mit selbigem in einem neuen Mittelklassewagen?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2012)

Er sagt nicht neu, aber der größere war auch damals schon stabiler.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ist es manchmal auch der Gedanke was passiert wenn besagter Fahranfänger in das eigene Auto fährt. Da darf das gegnerische Fahrzeug garnicht klein genug sein  .


----------



## Burn_out (24. Januar 2012)

Kann ich verstehen wenn ich so sehe wie manche überholen. Das geht ja teilweise sogar in der Ortschaft, im Überholverbot und manchmal sogar über Sperrflächen. Aber es sind nicht nur die Fahranfänger die so leichtsinnig sind.

Mein Fahrlehrer hat mal gesagt, neben den jungen Fahrer sind die am gefährlichsten die ihren Schein seit 10- 15 Jahren haben. Die meinen nämlich sie können ja fahren und degradieren das dann zur Nebensache.
Was auch ein Fakt ist, ist das die Fahranfänger wenigstens noch wissen wie es richtig wäre, da bin ich mir bei manch anderem Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht so sicher.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Januar 2012)

Welche Gruppe der Verkehrsteilnehmer wie schlecht fährt ist immer schwer zu sagen. Für die offizielle Statistik werden die Halterdaten herangezogen. Diese verfälschen die Realität.

Problem 1
Ein großer Teil der von Frauen genutzten Fahrzeuge sind auf Männer zugelassen.

Problem 2
Viele Fahranfäger fahren in der Anfagszeit Fahrzeuge welche auf die Eltern zugelassen sind.

Problem 3
Viele Fahrzeuge sind als Dienstwagen zugelassen, da ist das Halter Alter bei juristischen Personen nicht sinnvoll zu ermitteln, bei natürlichen Personen ist das Problem das der oder die Chefs für alle Mitarbeiter ihren Kopf in der Statistik hinhalten.

Usw.....


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es manchmal auch der Gedanke was passiert wenn besagter Fahranfänger in das eigene Auto fährt. Da darf das gegnerische Fahrzeug garnicht klein genug sein  .


 

Ja. Je weinger Flurschäden anzurichten sind, umso besser!


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Er sagt nicht neu, aber der größere war auch damals schon stabiler.


Stabiler heißt aber nicht sicherer.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2012)

Dann erklär mal warum!

Ein alter Volvo wäre mir lieber als der 83er Panda.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (24. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Mein Fahrlehrer hat mal gesagt, neben den jungen Fahrer sind die am gefährlichsten die ihren Schein seit 10- 15 Jahren haben. Die meinen nämlich sie können ja fahren und degradieren das dann zur Nebensache.


 
Das kann eigentlich nicht stimmen. Egal für wie gut sich ein Fahrer hält, wieso soll er seine Meinung nach 20, 30 oder 40 Jahren ändern?


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal warum!
> 
> Ein alter Volvo wäre mir lieber als der 83er Panda.


Bei einem KFZ-Unfall muss eine große Menge an kinetischer Energie abgebaut werden.
Eine starre Karosserie verformt sich dabei sehr wenig, wenig Verformung bedeutet es wird wenig Energie "verbraucht". Das Resultat ist eine große Verzögerung für die Fahrzeuginsassen.
Eine weiche Karrosserie verformt sich viel stärker, es wird dabei mehr Energie aufgenommen. Dabei werden die Insassen weniger stark verzögert, weniger Verletzungsgefahr.

Beispiel vielleicht auch aus deinem Leben, eine leere Getränkedose auf der Stirn zerdrücken. Diese verformt sich und nimmt die Bewegungsenergie der Hand auf. Mach das mal mit einer vollen Dose, die nimmt kaum Energie auf und gibt sie an die Stirn weiter.
Aber probiere lieber nicht aus was mehr weh tut.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Januar 2012)

Mein erstes Auto hat auch 163 PS.

Wo ist das Problem? Man kann auch mit einem Smart mit 90 km/h innerorts rasen und eine Familie überfahren. 

Vernunft ist die Devise!



fctriesel schrieb:


> Bei einem KFZ-Unfall muss eine große Menge an kinetischer Energie abgebaut werden.
> Eine starre Karosserie verformt sich dabei sehr wenig, wenig Verformung bedeutet es wird wenig Energie "verbraucht". Das Resultat ist eine große Verzögerung für die Fahrzeuginsassen.
> Eine weiche Karrosserie verformt sich viel stärker, es wird dabei mehr Energie aufgenommen. Dabei werden die Insassen weniger stark verzögert, weniger Verletzungsgefahr.
> 
> ...



Naja mit der Bewegungsenergie....

Die Knautschzone verringert lediglich die negative  Beschleunigung. Ein paar Milisekunden werden hierbei gutgeschrieben.  

Bei 10-15 Jährigen Autos muss man damit rechnen dass die Airbags nicht mehr aufgehen, dass ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2012)

Und damit hat die Knautschzone ihren Zweck erfüllt!

Die Airbags funktionieren, bei VAG z.B. war es vorgeschrieben diese nach 14 Jahren zu tauschen. Durch Versuche haben die dann festgestellt dass auch nach solch einer Dauer diese einwandfrei funktionieren und der Tausch unnötig wird.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2012)

Wobei Airbags nicht unbedingt nötig sind:Gumpert Apollo gecrasht: 300.000 Euro Schaden - autobild.de


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2012)

Es haben sogar schon Menschen einen Unfall überlebt weil sie nicht angeschnallt waren. Trotzdem sind das glückliche Einzelfälle, Airbags und Gurte sind ein herrausragendes Sicherheitsplus die nicht umsonst in jedem Fahrzeug verbaut werden.


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wobei Airbags nicht unbedingt nötig sind:Gumpert Apollo gecrasht: 300.000 Euro Schaden - autobild.de



Ottonormalfahrer wird selten in einem Karbon Monocoque unterwegs sein und einen Vierpunktgurt tragen... Insofern sind Airbags dann doch recht sinnvoll.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich auch nie behauptet, wobei das Mit Brille etwas unangehnem werden könnte.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Weißt du was jedem Fahranfänger fehlt? Es ist Erfahrung. Daher ist weniger Leistung generell besser für Fahranfänger. Aber man kann sich mit 100PS genau so gut tot fahren wie mit 400PS. Viele Fahranfänger haben nur eine alte Gurke als Erstwagen, weshalb Unfallfolgen oft noch schlimmer ausfallen als mit einem aktuellen Wagen.


 
Halte ich für ein Gerücht...

Folgendes Szenario: 

Klein Uwe ist mit seinen Freunden auf dem Weg zur Disco, auf der Landstraße fahren sie auf einen LKW auf... Uwe guckt am LKW vorbei und sieht ganz in der Ferne ein Licht. Uwe denkt sich das werde ich schon mit meinem 50PS Fiesta schaffen, den der Gegenverkehr ist noch ewig weit entfernt. Also schaltet klein Uwe zwei Gänge runter und beginnt seinen Überholvorgang, doch leider reichen die 50PS doch nicht aus und es kracht. Das wäre klein Uwe mit 100PS oder mehr dann eventuell nicht passiert. 

Was ich damit sagen will, ein Idiot fährt sich mit 2PS genau so schnell tot wie mit 1000PS.


----------



## ich558 (24. Januar 2012)

Finde auch das nur die Mentalität entscheident ist. Klar jeder der mal Ferrari und Co fahren darf will mal durchtreten aber nur um zu fühlen wie sich das anfühlt. Manche machen dies halt im falschen Moment und dann passiert sowas wie dem schönen Gumpert aber wenn man in einem Golf mit 150 km/h über die Landstraße heizt würde derjendige das auch mit jedem anderen Auto tun. Jemand der sich aber immer an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung hält wird durch ein 500PS Auto aber auch nicht plötzlich zum Raser. Höchstens heftig beschleunigt wird dann öfters aber das ist ja auch legitim.


----------



## SaPass (24. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, ein Idiot fährt sich mit 2PS genau so schnell tot wie mit 1000PS.


Da stimme ich nur bedingt zu. Mit mehr Leistung kannst du einfach schneller unterwegs sein (da denke ich vor allem an die Beschleunigung).


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2012)

Und mit zu wenig Leistung kannst du bei einem Überholvorgang in den Gegenverkehr rasen. Wir drehen uns im Kreis... die Leistung des Autos ist total egal, die Reife und der Charaker des Fahranfängers ist ausschlaggebend ob er sich zum Krüppel fährt oder eben nicht. Die meisten Unfälle passieren bei unter 150km/h, dies schaffen fast alle Autos auf den Straßen (Ente, Käfer und Konsorte mal aussen vor).


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Januar 2012)

mMn wird man mit wenig leistung halt lange nicht so stark dazu verleitet riskante überholmanöver und, rennen und hochgeschwidigkeitsfahrten zu machen. Wer sein atuo einmal auf der autobahn ausgefahren hat (was ich auch jedem anfänger empfehle), der weiss was sein auto kann und vor allem was es nicht kann. Kommt dann noch etwas verstand dazu, wird das risiko solche waghalsigen manöver zu machen, deutlich reduziert. Klar ausnamhen gibt es immer , aber diese sollte man jetzt einfach mal außen vor lassen, da sonst eine milliarde seiten nicht zu nem ergebniss führen 
ich kenns ja selber, da mein auto einfach nicht so viel leistung hat, hat sich mein fahrstil nun eben auf komfortables und spritsparendes fahren entwickelt, und nicht auf heizen. Beim mopped hingegen kenne ich auch meine fahrleistungen, und da hat sich mein fahrstil dementsprechend anders entwickelt, mit dem zweirad überhole ich z.B. viel öfter und auch selbstverständlicher als mit dem auto, da ich weiss dass es mit dem motorrad einfach viel schneller von statten geht, und spass schnell zu fahren machts auch mehr wie mit dem auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Januar 2012)

Da es in Deutschland schon seit mehreren Jahren motorisierten Straßenverkehr gibt, braucht man nicht groß spekulieren wie es sich womöglich verhält. Man kann einfach auf Fakten zurückgreifen. Und auf Faktenbasis gibt es keine Grundlage zur Annahme das die Motorleistung in Relation zur Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit steht.

Es gibt aber Beweise dafür das das Alter der Fahrzeuge in Relation zur Unfallschwere steht. Also wenn man an einer Stellschraube drehen möchte, darf jetzt jeder selbst überlegen welche die Richtige ist. Vollkommen wertefrei, nur auf Basis von Fakten.

Da braucht man auch keine Neiddebatte vom Schlage: "nicht selbst verdient, Sohn, war doch ein Geschenk", .....


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen wenn ich so sehe wie manche überholen. Das geht ja teilweise sogar *in der Ortschaft*,...



Und wo ist da das Problem?



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mMn wird man mit wenig leistung halt lange nicht so stark dazu verleitet riskante überholmanöver und, rennen und hochgeschwidigkeitsfahrten zu machen. Wer sein atuo einmal auf der autobahn ausgefahren hat (was ich auch jedem anfänger empfehle), der weiss was sein auto kann und vor allem was es nicht kann. Kommt dann noch etwas verstand dazu, wird das risiko solche waghalsigen manöver zu machen, deutlich reduziert. Klar ausnamhen gibt es immer , aber diese sollte man jetzt einfach mal außen vor lassen, da sonst eine milliarde seiten nicht zu nem ergebniss führen
> ich kenns ja selber, da mein auto einfach nicht so viel leistung hat, hat sich mein fahrstil nun eben auf komfortables und spritsparendes fahren entwickelt, und nicht auf heizen. Beim mopped hingegen kenne ich auch meine fahrleistungen, und da hat sich mein fahrstil dementsprechend anders entwickelt, mit dem zweirad überhole ich z.B. viel öfter und auch selbstverständlicher als mit dem auto, da ich weiss dass es mit dem motorrad einfach viel schneller von statten geht, und spass schnell zu fahren machts auch mehr wie mit dem auto


 
Leistung verleitet dich dazu, riskante Überholmanöver zu machen? Leistung verleitet dich dazu, Rennen gegen irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Idioten zu fahren?
Siehst du, genau das meine ich damit, wenn ich sage, es kommt auf den Fahrer an, der hinterm Steuer sitzt. Wenn du so leicht beeinflussbar bist, sehe ich es ebenso wie du, dass du kein übermotorisiertes Fahrzeug fahren solltest. (Erstmal zumindest.) Wer jedoch über all diesen Einflüssen steht, und die Leistung nur dann nutzt, wenn sie wirklich gefahrlos eingesetzt werden kann, dem will ich es auch nicht verwehren, ein stärkeres Auto zu fahren. Bspw. in meinem Fall, schon immer Autofreak (habe mal mit 10 Jahren in der Schule meine erste Powerpoint-Präsi ever über Lamborghini gehalten.  Habe ich heute noch hier rumliegen..), mit 16 angefahren zu fahren in USA, damals extra vorsichtig, da eigentlich illegal , BF17, mit leistungsstärkeren Autos aufgewachsen und auch übers BF17 damit gefahren - ich bin an Autos gewöhnt, die "vom Fleck kommen". Ich denke - und meine Eltern auch, sonst würden sie mir die Autos nicht immer wieder mal auch für längere Strecken überlassen - dass ich durchaus in der Lage bin, mit der Leistung umzugehen, da sie in gewisser Weise für mich auch nichts Besonderes mehr ist. Ich nutze sie, wann immer dass sinnvoll und sicher erscheint - bspw. Beschleunigungsstreifen, 3spurige leere Autobahn usw., aber ansonsten wird sie von mir nicht ansatzweise ausgereizt. 
Klingt jetzt vielleicht alles ein bisschen überspitzt, aber es ist doch immer so, Unfälle passieren aufgrund einer Zusammenkettung von kleinen Dingen.. 

Btw, wegen gleich sein Auto ausfahren: Halte ich für keine gute Idee. MMn sollte man sich langsam ans Limit herantasten - immer soweit, wie man selber gehen möchte. Bspw. ich mal wieder (Kenne halt leider keine anderen Beispiele, da ich eben nur mein Leben so gut kenne..^^): Habe mich anfangs, mit BF17, nur bis 180 gewagt. Reicht ja vollkommen für den Anfang. Dann, ein paar Monate vor meinem 18ten, sind die 200 gefallen. Dann, mit 18 und alleine unterwegs, kamen irgendwann die 220 - und erst 6 Monate nach meinem 18ten bin ich auf 240 hochgegangen. Gerade Autobahn, schön leer - hat alles gepasst, war super spaßig. Das ist bis heute auch mein höchstes - 240. (Tacho natürlich) Und ich denke, nächsten Sommer (mit 19 1/2 dann..) werde ich dann mal alles rausholen, sprich 260 Tacho.


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Januar 2012)

MICH verleitet es nicht, da ich schon gelernt habe, ich bin auch schon stärkere autos gefahren, aber außer auffer bahn lasse ich die leistung idR nur soweit kommen dass es der fortbewegung dient 
Ich fahre mit dem auto nicht unnötig riskant, da es erstens wenn was passiert immer stark an den geldbeutel geht, und ich meine eigene gesundheit auch nicht unnötig gefährden will.
Ich rede von der mehrzahl, oder willst du mir erzählen dass ein "junger wilder" mit nem 300PS auto immer brav langsam fährt, und in nem kleinen corsa immer mit 100 durch die ortschaft heizt?! Wohl kaum...


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich rede von der mehrzahl, oder willst du mir erzählen dass ein "junger wilder" mit nem 300PS auto immer brav langsam fährt, und in nem kleinen corsa immer mit 100 durch die ortschaft heizt?! Wohl kaum...


 
Der Satz macht jetzt irgendwie gar keinen Sinn, sowas habe ich auch nie behauptet. Was ich gesagt habe ist, dass es *ausschließlich* auf den Fahrer hinterm Steuer ankommt. *Vielleicht* ist es so, dass die Mehrzahl der jungen Fahrer mit stärker motorisierten Autos wie von der Polizei gejagt fährt - ich habe den Eindruck *nicht*. Wenn du mir irgendwelche Gegenteiligen Statistiken vorlegen kannst, bitteschön. 
Und bitte keine von wegen, dass Fahranfänger ein größeres Unfallrisiko haben - das ist uns allen klar, hat aber nichts mit der Leistung des Autos zu tun, sondern lediglich damit, dass man leichter in Gefahrensituationen gerät, und dann nicht adäquat reagiert. Oder gibt's vielleicht da gegenteilige Statistiken?


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Januar 2012)

ich habe zwar keine offizielen statistiken (wobei es auch hierzu bestimmt welche gibt, ich aber im mom keine lust habe für andere leute zu suchen^^), aber ich kenne einige leute, die als anfangsauto ein recht starkes auto gekauft haben (200PS aufwärts) und in den ersten monaten zahlreiche unfälle hatten. Die autos waren sowieso schwarze löcher die das geld nur so vernichteten, aber den personen war es dieser "spass" wohl wert.
Wenn die leute die du kennst (falls du genügend fahranfänger kennst) anders sind, bitte. Ich spreche halt aus meiner erfahrung, und die ist nunmal die, dass FA mit schwächeren autos wesentlich seltener unfällt bauen, als die mit starken autos.  Bei mir isses so, sonst würde ich es nicht erzählen 
Außerdem wunderts mich eh immer wieder, wie dumm die anfänger sein können, und ihr ganzes geld in solche halblebigen kisten zu blasen, nur um gleich am anfang ein paar PS mehr als der durchschnitt zu haben. Mir ist das geld definitiv zu schade, und ich lache diese ganzen "coolen" in ein paar jahren aus, wenn ich mein geld für ne gescheite karre gespart habe, und die ihr ganzes geld für solche halbstarken alten autos verblasen haben


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich habe zwar keine offizielen statistiken (wobei es auch hierzu bestimmt welche gibt, ich aber im mom keine lust habe für andere leute zu suchen^^), aber ich kenne einige leute, die als anfangsauto ein recht starkes auto gekauft haben (200PS aufwärts) und in den ersten monaten zahlreiche unfälle hatten. Die autos waren sowieso schwarze löcher die das geld nur so vernichteten, aber den personen war es dieser "spass" wohl wert.
> Wenn die leute die du kennst (falls du genügend fahranfänger kennst) anders sind, bitte. Ich spreche halt aus meiner erfahrung, und die ist nunmal die, dass FA mit schwächeren autos wesentlich seltener unfällt bauen, als die mit starken autos.  Bei mir isses so, sonst würde ich es nicht erzählen
> Außerdem wunderts mich eh immer wieder, wie dumm die anfänger sein können, und ihr ganzes geld in solche halblebigen kisten zu blasen, nur um gleich am anfang ein paar PS mehr als der durchschnitt zu haben. Mir ist das geld definitiv zu schade, und ich lache diese ganzen "coolen" in ein paar jahren aus, wenn ich mein geld für ne gescheite karre gespart habe, und die ihr ganzes geld für solche halbstarken alten autos verblasen haben


 
Vielleicht hängt es  auch einfach von der Gegend ab. Oder von sonst was, keine Ahnung. Aber anscheinend sind ja deine Erfahrungen anders als meine. 

Jop, meine Rede. Darum habe ich auch noch lange kein Auto, und werde es wohl bis ich 24 bin auch nicht haben. Scheiß armes Studentenleben..


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2012)

Also ich fahre mittlerweile mit 200PS wesentlich entspannter als mit 100PS. Wenn ich den Wagen von meiner Mutter fahre (211PS bei 1850 Kilo) kommt es mir immer so vor als würde die Handbremse noch angezogen sein.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (25. Januar 2012)

Den meisten würde es einfach helfen wenn sie erwachsen würden 

Im Weiteren steht das erreichen bestimmter Höchstgeschwindigkeiten nicht stellvertretend für ausreichend Erfahrung.
Für die meisten ist es ohnehin viel schwerer mal straff zu bremsen als schnell zu fahren


----------



## Burn_out (25. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und wo ist da das Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In der Ortschaft darf man nicht überholen. In größeren Städten mag das gehen, da dort 2 spurig ist, aber bei einer normalen Straße ist das ein absolutues no go.

Was FA und viel PS angeht kann ich offen zugeben, dass wenn ich einen 150 PS Hecktrieber oder so genommen hätte zu 99% im Graben gelandet wäre, da zu der Zeit als ich mein Auto bekommen habe tiefster Winter hier war.


----------



## Falk (25. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> In der Ortschaft darf man nicht überholen. In größeren Städten mag das gehen, da dort 2 spurig ist, aber bei einer normalen Straße ist das ein absolutues no go.
> 
> Was FA und viel PS angeht kann ich offen zugeben, dass wenn ich einen 150 PS Hecktrieber oder so genommen hätte zu 99% im Graben gelandet wäre, da zu der Zeit als ich mein Auto bekommen habe tiefster Winter hier war.


 
Das Hauptproblem beim Überholen Innerorts ist das Einhalten der zulässigen Geschwindigkeit unter Gewährleistung eines zügigen Überholvorgangs. Sprich: wenn jemand 45 fährt, darfst du den mit 50 überholen - was aber leider recht viel Zeit in anspruch nimmt...


----------



## Nekro (25. Januar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber ich kenne einige leute, die als anfangsauto ein recht starkes auto gekauft haben (200PS aufwärts) und in den ersten monaten zahlreiche unfälle hatten.



Mein aktuelles und Erstes hat auch 200 PS (kein schwarzes loch und nicht alt) und ich hatte noch nie einen Unfall  Es kommt einfach auf den Fahrer an, wie Whoosaa schon sagte. Auch ich hab mich ans Limit (Längs- wie Querdynamisch) rangetastet, da ich Spaß an Motorsport habe und auch weiß, was passieren kann wenn man nicht mit Köpfchen fährt. 
Zu brenzligen Situationen ist es schon das ein oder andere Mal gekommen, was aber nicht mit meinem Auto oder meiner riskanten Fahrweise zu tun hatte sondern dem Fehlverhalten anderer, was oft genauso schlimm ist. Beispiel ein Transporter mit 90km/h zog einmal vom Beschleunigungsstreifen rüber auf die Linke Bahn, es war 3 spurig...voll verzögert aber die Lichthupe pa exelance bewegte ihn doch Platz zu machen. Es hätte alles gepasst aber nichts gemusst wäre der liebe Fahrer etwas aufmerksamer gewesen.



Falk schrieb:


> wenn jemand 45 fährt, darfst du den mit 50  überholen - was aber leider recht viel Zeit in anspruch nimmt...


sicher? Mir schwebt was von einem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss von mind. 15-20 km/h im Kopf rum damit ein Überholvorgang gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. Januar 2012)

Ich selbst habe die Erfahrung gemacht, mit meinem ersten Auto (75PS Ascona) immer das letzte total asi rauszuholen zu müssen. Zwar nicht in der Ortschaft, aber kurz vorm Ortsausgangsschild hatte ich schon den 2. Gang drin zum brutal rausbeschleunigen, die 120Nm Drehmoment in die Kurbelwelle zu stemmen - natürlich um den Hintermann zu beeindrucken (auch mit blauen, weißen und schwarzen Qualmwolken). Das hörte erst auf, als ich mit dem nächsten Auto deutlich mehr PS hatte. Dadurch wurde mein Fahrstil ruhiger. 

Inzwischen fahre ich einen XC70. Obwohl der 5ZylinderTurboSound gierig ist, sieht der selten über 4000 Touren. Warum auch? 

Den einzigen Fehler, den WIR Deutschen machen, ist auf der Autobahn das "Meine-Lücke-Spiel" zu spielen. Das geht so:
- Verkehrsschild mahnt: Fahrbahnverengung in 2km.
- die gemeinen MLS (Meinelückespieler) verringern nun automatisch und instinktiv den Abstand zum Vordermann.
- anschließend wird 10m hinter dem Vordermann theatralisch gebremst, was den Hintermann zu einer stärkeren Bremsung zwingt.
- Nun ist zum Vordermann wieder eine Lücke entstanden, die es wieder zu füllen gilt.
- Gasgeben und wiederum dicht auffahren.
- Nebenmann auf der Linken Spur bewußt ignorieren
- Bis zur Engstelle sind es nun noch 800m
- Inzwischen steht der Verkehr durch unnötige Rumbremserei der MLS
- Reizverschlußverfahren wird auf einem Verkehrsschild angezeigt.
- MLS ignoriert bewußt, daß auf dem Schild Fahrzeuge niemals nebeneinander abgebildet sind und das dort ein Einscherabstand zu sehen ist.
- MLS ärgert sich warum es da vorne nicht weiter geht und warum Deutschland kein Auto fahren kann
- die ersten Angsteinscherer fahren nach rechts
- MLS nutzt Lücke eines Angsteinscherers und zwingt Hintermann zum Bremsen
- Verkehr fließt vorne nicht, sondern verdichtet sich weiter.
- 50m vor Engstelle wird angehalten um Lücke rechts zu suchen, zum Vordermann mehr Platz zu haben, falls in die entstehende Lücke reinbeschleunigt werden muß
- freundlicher LKW-Fahrer läßt Platz für MLS. 
- MLS fährt in Lücke rein und regt sich auf, warum immer noch welche links vorbeifahren, hätte er ja schließlich auch gekonnt
- 8m vor Engstelle läßt dann auch abermals theatralisch bremsend der MLS jemanden rein. Aber nur einen. Vielleicht.

MLS sind ein großes Problem. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere Autofahrer sich mit genau diesen Situationen identifizieren oder kennt einen der so ist.
In Schweden klappts. Da wird, wenn sich eine Engstelle anbahnt weiter auf den eigenen Spuren gefahren, aber nicht mehr nebeneinander, sondern versetzt, damit man ohne rumbremserei einscheren kann. Geht hier nicht. Laß ich "zuviel" Abstand werde ich rechts überholt oder ein MLS zieht in die Lücke rein. Also werde ich selbst zum MLS?

Ganz schlimm sind aber auch Powermamis und Spritsparer, die versuchen im größten Gang auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen nach links zu kommen, was regelmäßig LKW nach links drückt, da diese nur ungern Corsas, Micras oder Diddl-Geschmückte Beetles aus den Radkästen pulen möchten.
- nachdenklich kampfschaaaf


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> In der Ortschaft darf man nicht überholen. In größeren Städten mag das gehen, da dort 2 spurig ist, aber bei einer normalen Straße ist das ein absolutues no go.


 
StVO - Einzelnorm

Überholen innerorts ist absolut kein Problem, weder theoretisch noch praktisch. Heißt, es ist eben *nicht* verboten. Siehe StVO.
Was unsinnig ist, ist einen 40-Fahrer mit 50-55 zu überholen. Dauert lange, eher gefährlich, Zeitgewinn ist fraglich. Aber ab ca. 35-30 km/h abwärts ist es vollkommen i.O. innerorts zu überholen.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2012)

Gebe es hier einen "Gefällt mir Button" wie bei Facebook, würde ich ihn nun drücken.  @kampfschaaf


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ganz schlimm sind aber auch Powermamis und  Spritsparer, die versuchen im größten Gang auf dem  Beschleunigungsstreifen nach links zu kommen, was regelmäßig LKW nach  links drückt, da diese nur ungern Corsas, Micras oder Diddl-Geschmückte  Beetles aus den Radkästen pulen möchten.
> - nachdenklich kampfschaaaf


 
Deine MLS-Geschichte habe ich leider nicht so ganz geblickt^^, aber bei  obigem kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Und dann noch die Leute, die gleich  am Anfang der Beschleunigungsspur mit 50-60 nach links ziehen..


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. Januar 2012)

Danke, aber den kanns nicht überall geben.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht...
> 
> Folgendes Szenario:
> 
> Klein Uwe ist mit seinen Freunden auf dem Weg zur Disco, auf der Landstraße fahren sie auf einen LKW auf... Uwe guckt am LKW vorbei und sieht ganz in der Ferne ein Licht. Uwe denkt sich das werde ich schon mit meinem 50PS Fiesta schaffen, den der Gegenverkehr ist noch ewig weit entfernt. Also schaltet klein Uwe zwei Gänge runter und beginnt seinen Überholvorgang, doch leider reichen die 50PS doch nicht aus und es kracht. Das wäre klein Uwe mit 100PS oder mehr dann eventuell nicht passiert.


Da sind wir wieder an meinem angesprochenen Punkt: fehlerhaftes Einschätzen der Geschwindigkeit! Ein Fahranfänger kann sich mit 50PS genau so verschätzen wie mit 100PS.

Edit:





Whoosaa schrieb:


> Deine MLS-Geschichte habe ich leider nicht so  ganz geblickt^^, aber bei  obigem kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Und dann  noch die Leute, die gleich  am Anfang der Beschleunigungsspur mit 50-60  nach links ziehen..


..und dann noch die Leute, die, sobald sie Fahrzeuge auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen sehen, von der rechten auf die mittlere oder linke Spur wechseln - da könnte ich jedes Mal ausrasten.


----------



## Burn_out (25. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann ist überholen in in Ortschaften nicht verboten nach dem Gesetz. Wie es dann aber (meistens) umgesetzt wird aber eben doch.
Einen Traktor überholen ist wohl unbedenktlich, wenn der mit seinen 20 km/h da rumtuckert, aber es gibt ja auch die Fraktion die schon 45km/h als zu langsam einstuft und dann ausholt und mit 70+ durch die Ortschaft schiesst.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder an meinem angesprochenen Punkt: fehlerhaftes Einschätzen der Geschwindigkeit! Ein Fahranfänger kann sich mit 50PS genau so verschätzen wie mit 100PS.


 

Dann kann weniger Leistung aber nicht _generell _besser sein, dass steht doch im Wiederspruch. Es gibt kein besser oder schlechter... beides hat vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Edit:..und dann noch die Leute, die, sobald sie Fahrzeuge auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen sehen, von der rechten auf die mittlere oder linke Spur wechseln - da könnte ich jedes Mal ausrasten.


 
Jop. Habe gerade herausgefunden - in der DDR war ein solcher Spurwechsel verboten.^^ Hätte man hier mal übernehmen sollen..


----------



## Falk (25. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jop. Habe gerade herausgefunden - in der DDR war ein solcher Spurwechsel verboten.^^ Hätte man hier mal übernehmen sollen..


 
Naja, das mache ich zum Teil auch, gerade bei folgender Situation: mäßig volle bis leere Autobahn, auf der rechten Spur mit um die 200 unterwegs. Da bin ich mir dann immer nicht sicher, ob der Auffahrende meine Geschwindigkeit richtig einschätzt und gehe lieber mal Links rüber (davon ausgehend, dass da niemand noch schneller ankommt). Da sehe ich auch wirklich kein Problem drin...


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, das mache ich zum Teil auch, gerade bei folgender Situation: mäßig volle bis leere Autobahn, auf der rechten Spur mit um die 200 unterwegs. Da bin ich mir dann immer nicht sicher, ob der Auffahrende meine Geschwindigkeit richtig einschätzt und gehe lieber mal Links rüber (davon ausgehend, dass da niemand noch schneller ankommt). Da sehe ich auch wirklich kein Problem drin...


 
Naja, bei mäßig voller Autobahn 200 auf der rechten Spur.. 

Ja klar, stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Mir wäre es bloß lieber, man würde nur in dringenden Situationen nach links ziehen, um eine Gefahrensituation zu vermeiden, als so wie es heute ist, dass jeder Idiot sobald er jemanden auf der Auffahrt entdeckt nach links zieht, ohne dabei auf den Verkehr von hinten zu achten..
Aber prinzipiell mache ich das natürlich auch, gerade auf 3spurigen Bahnen fast immer, obiger Post war also nur bedingt ernstzunehmen.  Fand ich bloß ein interessantes/passendes Stück Geschichte..


----------



## Mosed (25. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> In der Ortschaft darf man nicht überholen. In größeren Städten mag das gehen, da dort 2 spurig ist, aber bei einer normalen Straße ist das ein absolutues no go.


 
Man darf schon überholen, sollten halt mehr als 5 km/h Unterschied sein.
Bei Mehrspurigen ist es ja eh kein Problem, da innerorts freie Spurwahl ist und es somit quasi kein Überholvorgang gibt. Kannst ja auch parallel mit einem anderen fahren und niemand kann sich beschweren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Januar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Man darf schon überholen, sollten halt mehr als 5 km/h Unterschied sein.



Zum Überholen muss eine Mindestdifferenzgeschwindigkeit von 10 km/h anliegen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei Mehrspurigen ist es ja eh kein Problem, da innerorts freie Spurwahl ist und es somit quasi kein Überholvorgang gibt.



Freie Spurwahl gibt es nicht, es gilt grundsätzlich das Rechtsfahrgebot.
Kein Überholvorgang ist es bei Geschwindigkeiten bis 60 km/h, dann ist es Vorbeifahren. Das kann man links wie rechts machen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch parallel mit einem anderen fahren und niemand kann sich beschweren.


 
Wenn auf der rechten Spur noch platz ist, dann ist es ein Verstoß gegen das allgemeine Rechtsfahrgebot.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2012)

In der Stadt hat man sehr wohl die freie Wahl. Ein paar Sekunden Google spucken auch eine Erklärung mit Paragraphen aus:
Freie Fahrstreifenwahl innerorts - auch auf Kraftfahrstraßen? : Verkehr & Sicherheit
Bzw. hier direkt der Gesetzestext(Absatz 3):
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvo/__7.html


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, das mache ich zum Teil auch, gerade bei folgender Situation: mäßig volle bis leere Autobahn, auf der rechten Spur mit um die 200 unterwegs. Da bin ich mir dann immer nicht sicher, ob der Auffahrende meine Geschwindigkeit richtig einschätzt und gehe lieber mal Links rüber (davon ausgehend, dass da niemand noch schneller ankommt). Da sehe ich auch wirklich kein Problem drin...


Das ist auch Ok, du behinderst dabei wahrscheinlich auch niemanden. Meist ist es aber der Fall, wie ihn Whoosaa beschreibt. Ohne auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr zu achten, wird dann mit 80-100 Km/h in die Mitte oder nach links gewechselt.


@Riverna: Mit mehr PS hat man allerdings schneller eine (zu) hohe Geschwindigkeit erreicht.


----------



## fctriesel (25. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Freie Spurwahl gibt es nicht, es gilt grundsätzlich das Rechtsfahrgebot.
> Kein Überholvorgang ist es bei Geschwindigkeiten bis 60 km/h, dann ist es Vorbeifahren. Das kann man links wie rechts machen.
> Wenn auf der rechten Spur noch platz ist, dann ist es ein Verstoß gegen das allgemeine Rechtsfahrgebot.





			
				StVO §7 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Auf Fahrbahnen mit mehreren Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung dürfen  Kraftfahrzeuge von dem Gebot, möglichst weit rechts zu fahren (§ 2 Abs.  2), abweichen, wenn die Verkehrsdichte das rechtfertigt. Fahrstreifen  ist der Teil einer Fahrbahn, den ein mehrspuriges Fahrzeug zum  ungehinderten Fahren im Verlauf der Fahrbahn benötigt.
> 
> (3) Innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften - ausgenommen auf Autobahnen  (Zeichen 330.1) - dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge mit einem zulässigen  Gesamtgewicht bis zu 3,5 t auf Fahrbahnen mit mehreren markierten  Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung (Zeichen 296 oder 340) den Fahrstreifen  frei wählen, auch wenn die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 Satz 1 nicht  vorliegen. Dann darf rechts schneller als links gefahren werden.


Die StVO ist in dem Punkt wohl anderer Meinung.


----------



## roadgecko (25. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In der Stadt hat man sehr wohl die freie Wahl. Ein paar Sekunden Google spucken auch eine Erklärung mit Paragraphen aus:
> Freie Fahrstreifenwahl innerorts - auch auf Kraftfahrstraßen? : Verkehr & Sicherheit
> Bzw. hier direkt der Gesetzestext(Absatz 3):
> StVO - Einzelnorm


 
Das lernt man doch in der Fahrschule 

Innerorts gilt für Kraftfahrzeuge mit einem zulässigen Gesamtgewicht von max 3.5t freie Fahrstreifenwahl (für Motorräder glaub ich auch).


----------



## Mosed (25. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum Überholen muss eine Mindestdifferenzgeschwindigkeit von 10 km/h anliegen.
> ...
> Freie Spurwahl gibt es nicht, es gilt grundsätzlich das Rechtsfahrgebot.


 
Meine 5 km/h waren einfach mal ne Zahl. Eine genaue Vorgabe gibt es aber nicht. In der StVo steht nur "wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeit“. Ist Auslegung der Gerichte.

z.B.


> Eine eindeutige Festlegung, wie die „nicht wesentlich höhere  Geschwindigkeit“ i. S. d. § 5 Abs. 2 Satz 2 StVO zu bemessen ist, ist  weder der obergerichtlichen Rechtsprechung noch der hierzu  veröffentlichten Literatur genau zu entnehmen. So ist innerorts eine  Differenz von 50 zu 40 km/h (BGH, VersR 1968, 1040) bzw. - auf  vierspuriger Straße - sogar von 50 zu 45 km/h (OLG Bremen, VRS 28, 50,  53) als noch zulässig angesehen worden. Auf Autobahnen wurde ein  Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von 80 zu 70 km/h als zu knapp beurteilt  (OLG Frankfurt, OLGR 1993, 19).


Quelle
Etwas merkwürdig die Sache mit innerorts auf vierspurigen Strassen. Wenn ich freie Spurwahl habe, müsste ich auch parallel mit einem anderen Fahrzeug fahren dürfen - ich will halt nicht überholen, genauso schnell fahren wie der andere, aber eine andere Spur nutzen...

Zum Thema rechtsfahrgebot Innerorts wurde ja schon was gesagt. 
Alles andere wäre auch totaler Blödsinn, da es im wilden Spurwechseln ausarten würde. - links rüber um an x vorbeizufahren, rechts rüber nach überholvorgang, links rüber zum links abbiegen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Januar 2012)

Hast du die Texte auch gelesen  ?


----------



## Mosed (25. Januar 2012)

Was meinst du? Worauf beziehst du dich in welcher Hinsicht? ...


----------



## Burn_out (25. Januar 2012)

Da muss man wohl parallel zur Fahrschule auchnoch einen Jurakurs in Verkehrsgesetze dazubuchen


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Da muss man wohl parallel zur Fahrschule auchnoch einen Jurakurs in Verkehrsgesetze dazubuchen


 
Jop. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, worüber er sich gerade freut, gegen die StVO kann man nun mal so schlecht argumentieren.. 
Erstes Mal btw, dass IT etwas nicht weiß - mal schauen, wie das enden wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das lernt man doch in der Fahrschule
> 
> Innerorts gilt für Kraftfahrzeuge mit einem zulässigen Gesamtgewicht von max 3.5t freie Fahrstreifenwahl (für Motorräder glaub ich auch).


 
Trotzdem musst du das Rechtsfahrgebot beachten


----------



## Mosed (25. Januar 2012)

Nein, eben nicht. 

"Freie Spurwahl" und Rechtsfahrgebot würden sich widersprechen. Freie Spurwahl ist kaum möglich, wenn du immer so weit rechts fahren müsstest wie möglich ist. §7 Absatz 3. Wurde ein paar Post früher schon gepostet.

Steht doch in der StVo drin und hat man auch in der Fahrschule gelernt, dass man innerorts auf einer beliebigen Spur fahren darf (alles andere wäre auch sinnfrei).


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

Bitteschön, Absatz 3.



			
				StVO schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften - ausgenommen auf Autobahnen  (Zeichen 330.1) - dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge mit einem zulässigen  Gesamtgewicht bis zu 3,5 t auf Fahrbahnen mit mehreren markierten  Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung (Zeichen 296 oder 340) *den Fahrstreifen  frei wählen*, auch wenn die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 Satz 1 nicht  vorliegen. Dann darf rechts schneller als links gefahren werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2012)

Das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt aber überall, du kannst ja nicht durchgehend links fahren


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt aber überall, du kannst ja nicht durchgehend links fahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


>


 
Ich bin in der Fahrschule immer rechts gefahren, wenn ich nicht links abbiegen wollte, auch um den Verkehrsfluss nicht zu behindern 

Edit: Findest du es gut, wenn du immer einen Schleicher vor dir hast, der 45KMh fährt und du die immer rechts, dann wieder links überholen muss? In Deutschland hat sich das "eingebürgert", dass die Langsameren rechts fahren.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edit: Findest du es gut, wenn du immer einen Schleicher vor dir hast, der 45KMh fährt und du die immer rechts, dann wieder links überholen muss? *In Deutschland hat sich das "eingebürgert", dass die Langsameren rechts fahren.*


 
DAS ist etwas komplett anderes als das _Rechtsfahrgebot_ (Wie du selber sagst: Es hat sich so eingebürgert.), und das heiße ich auch gut so. Trotzdem, müssen tut es keiner.


----------



## Zoon (25. Januar 2012)

Trotzdem gilt innerorts das klassische Rechtsfahrgebot nicht. Was auch in dem Sinne Blödsinn ist, im Falle der weiter oben benannten Linksabbieger, die müssten sonst überholen - nach rechts und später gleich wieder links rüber, Bei nur 2 Autos auf der Straße könnte man sich ja einigen - sind aber in der Regel deutlich mehr womit das zu nem Chaos ausarten würde - vorallem wenn da die typischen Blinkermuffel mitmischen 

Das Rechtsfahrgebot ist auch außerorts außer Kraft wenn auf beiden Fahrspuren stockender Verkehr ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Januar 2012)

Laut Paragraph 2 gilt immer das Rechtsfahrgebot, so habe ich es auch damals in der Fahrschule lernen müssen, sprich der Fahrlehrer hat mich auch innerorts zum rechts fahren genötigt.

Urteile gibt es noch und nöcher wo eine "freie Fahrspurwahl" zu einer Teilschuld führte.

Insofern würde ich jedem empfehlen sich an das generelle Rechtsfahrgebot zu halten, es verhindert sinnlose Unfälle und spart Geld.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> @Riverna: Mit mehr PS hat man allerdings schneller eine (zu) hohe Geschwindigkeit erreicht.


 
Auch das kann man nicht generell behaupten, jedoch sollten wir das  "Wieviel PS für einen Fahranfänger" Thema lassen. Ich habe da eine  andere Einstellung dazu als du, somit werden wir sicherlich nicht auf  den gleichen Nenner kommen.

Hab heute meine US Rückleuchten vom Lackierer abgeholt... sehr geiles Ergebniss.


----------



## Falk (25. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Laut Paragraph 2 gilt immer das Rechtsfahrgebot, so habe ich es auch damals in der Fahrschule lernen müssen, sprich der Fahrlehrer hat mich auch innerorts zum rechts fahren genötigt.
> 
> Urteile gibt es noch und nöcher wo eine "freie Fahrspurwahl" zu einer Teilschuld führte.
> 
> Insofern würde ich jedem empfehlen sich an das generelle Rechtsfahrgebot zu halten, es verhindert sinnlose Unfälle und spart Geld.


 
Naja, die StVO ist da eigentlich eindeutigt:

StVO - Einzelnorm, §7 Abs. 3

"(3) Innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften - ausgenommen auf Autobahnen  (Zeichen 330.1) - dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge mit einem zulässigen  Gesamtgewicht bis zu 3,5 t auf Fahrbahnen mit mehreren markierten  Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung (Zeichen 296 oder 340) den Fahrstreifen  frei wählen, auch wenn die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 Satz 1 nicht  vorliegen. Dann darf rechts schneller als links gefahren werden."


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Wer schon mal in einer größeren Stadt gefahren ist stellt sich die Frage garnicht. Wenn z.B. in Essen alle rechts fahren würden  .


----------



## Burn_out (25. Januar 2012)

@Riverna: Darfst du die hier fahren, wegen nicht vorhandener E Nummer?

Was hat der Lackierer den gemacht?  Verändern darf man original Leuchten ja eig nicht. Zum Glück hast du sie nicht schwarz lasieren lassen, bei sowas bekomme ich immer einen Anfall^^


----------



## Mosed (25. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Fahrschule immer rechts gefahren, wenn ich nicht links  abbiegen wollte, auch um den Verkehrsfluss nicht zu behindern
> 
> Edit: Findest du es gut, wenn du immer einen Schleicher vor dir hast, der 45KMh fährt und du die immer rechts, dann wieder links überholen muss? In Deutschland hat sich das "eingebürgert", dass die Langsameren rechts fahren.



Welchen Verkehrsfluss behindert man, wenn man links fährt? Wer schneller  will, kann auch rechts vorbeifahren (innerorts).
Ich nutze immer die Spur, die am Besten zu meinem nächsten  Abbiegeverhalten passt. Muss ich demnächst rechts abbiegen rechte Spur.  Muss ich links abbiegen linke Spur. Weiß ich es nicht oder lange geradeaus mittlere Spur (sofern vorhanden natürlich  )

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du so fährst, aber ich hatte es bis jetzt in keiner Stadt nötig mehrfach die Spuren zu wechseln, weil ständig einer zu langsam war. 99% der Fahrer fahren 60 km/h in der Stadt. Egal ob Hamburg, Berlin, Heilbronn, Stuttgart oder irgendein Kaff in der Pampa.


@IT-Passion: Lies dir mal §7 Abs. 1 und Abs. 3 durch. Eindeutig eine Ausnahme von §2 Abs. 2. Super Fahrlehrer...
Hast du Beispiele für die Teilschuld?


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Laut Paragraph 2 gilt immer das Rechtsfahrgebot, so habe ich es auch damals in der Fahrschule lernen müssen, sprich der Fahrlehrer hat mich auch innerorts zum rechts fahren genötigt.



Tja, nicht alles was man dort lernt, ist völlig korrekt. Gibt ja auch Geschichten, dass in Fahrschulen erzählt wurde, man solle auf der Autobahn auf der mittleren Spur fahren.. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Urteile gibt es noch und nöcher wo eine "freie Fahrspurwahl" zu einer Teilschuld führte.



Du bist doch immer der erste, der danach schreit, schade, dass du es selber auch nicht besser machst. Also, Quellen bitte.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern würde ich jedem empfehlen sich an das generelle Rechtsfahrgebot zu halten, es verhindert sinnlose Unfälle und spart Geld.



Inwiefern passieren mehr Unfälle, wenn man innerorts auf der linken Spur fährt?  Noch so eine x-beliebige Aussage..


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> @Riverna: Darfst du die hier fahren, wegen nicht vorhandener E Nummer?
> 
> Was hat der Lackierer den gemacht?  Verändern darf man original Leuchten ja eig nicht. Zum Glück hast du sie nicht schwarz lasieren lassen, bei sowas bekomme ich immer einen Anfall^^



Obwohl sie aus den Staaten sind haben sie trotzdem ein E-Prüfzeichen, keine Ahnung warum. Da man nicht sieht was gemacht wurde, scheint es ganz gut geworden zu sein  Der Blinker ist leicht abgedunkelt worden und der Rest mit Klarlack überzogen damit es mehr glänzt.


----------



## Klutten (25. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> @Riverna: Darfst du die hier fahren, wegen nicht vorhandener E Nummer?
> 
> Was hat der Lackierer den gemacht?  Verändern darf man original Leuchten ja eig nicht. Zum Glück hast du sie nicht schwarz lasieren lassen, bei sowas bekomme ich immer einen Anfall^^



Natürlich darf er die nicht fahren (Prüfzeichen hin oder her), denn bauartgenehmigungspflichtige Fahtzeugteile dürfen nicht verändert werden. Selbst nach §19(2) i.V.m. §21 sind diese nicht eintragbar, da für das Gesamtfahrzeug eine ABE besteht. Insofern kann und darf auch der TÜV oder die Dekra im Osten so etwas nicht mehr eintragen. Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei. Wenn es trotzdem jemand macht, ist die Eintragung das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie gedruckt ist und nichtig. Schön blöd so etwas.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2012)

Um es nochmal klar zu stellen, ich darf die Rückleuchten fahren. Nur die abgedunkelten Blinker muss ich eintragen lassen, aber ansich kein Problem. Haben ein E-Prüfzeichen für den 100NX, es ist halt ein original Teil.


----------



## Klutten (25. Januar 2012)

...aber sind lackiert - folglich bauartverändert und damit ist §19(2) StVZO in Kraft getreten. Ein nachträgliches Eintragen durch eine ÜO ist aus folgendem Grund nicht möglich und getätigte Eintragungen nichtig...



> § 4 FzTV - Erteilung der Bauartgenehmigung
> 
> (2) Abweichungen vom genehmigten Typ sind nur zulässig, wenn die  Bauartgenehmigung durch einen entsprechenden Nachtrag ergänzt worden ist oder wenn das Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt auf Anfrage schriftlich erklärt, daß  für die vorgesehene Änderung eine Nachtragsgenehmigung nicht  erforderlich ist.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2012)

Ich erspare mir einen Kommentar...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, das Rechtfahrgebot ist ein *Gebot* und keine Pflicht


----------



## fctriesel (26. Januar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Rechtfahrgebot ist ein *Gebot* und keine Pflicht


 Du weißt aber schon was der Begriff Gebot im Deutschen Sprachraum bedeutet?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Um es mal salopp zu sagen: "Du sollst nicht töten!" ist auch ein Gebot. Also deiner Meinung nach eher ein Richtwert?


----------



## Falk (26. Januar 2012)

Ist ja auch egal, wenn Riverna der Meinung ist damit zu fahren - es macht jetzt nicht den Anschein, als würde damit eine ernsthafte Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmern einhergehen. TÜV/ggf. Versicherung im Schadensfall wird da natürlich trotzdem Probleme machen...


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2012)

Kann die Polizei das überhaupt erkennen? Wenn es diese E-Nummer hat, wird es den Polizisten doch eh reichen, oder? Woran sollen die denn erkennen das es modifiziert ist?


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Welche Ausstattung, welche Farben usw.? Hattest du nicht schon mal Bilder hier gepostet? War aber afaik nur eines, oder?
> Der bereitet mir zur Zeit nämlich feuchte Träume (meine Lieblingsautos wechseln irgendwie in regelmäßigen Abständen, ich weiß gar nicht, wie das werden soll, wenn ich mir mal eines kaufe - dann muss ich alle paar Monate ein neues anschaffen.. ), und ich freue mich über alles, was ich darüber lese/davon sehe. ^^


 
Ok bin gerade dazu gekommen mal ein paar Bilder zu machen (schön wenn man nur 3 Schulstunden hat  ). Die letzten Tage hatten wir sehr schlechtes Wetter daher ist der Wagen ziemlich dreckig  Wie schon mal gesagt bei der Ausstattung, Farbe, etc. hatten wir keine besondere Wahl der war zumindest für uns der schönste aller Gebrauchten Kuh 7  Schade das die Winterfelgen im Gegensatz zu den Sommerfelgen hässlich sind aber extra andere fürn Winter kaufen lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Kann die Polizei das überhaupt erkennen? Wenn es diese E-Nummer hat, wird es den Polizisten doch eh reichen, oder? Woran sollen die denn erkennen das es modifiziert ist?


 
Die Rückleuchten sind so gut abgedunkelt das selbst ein Prüfer das nicht sehen würde. Den das Blinklicht leuchtet noch genau so hell wie im Serienzustand.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Um es mal salopp zu sagen: "Du sollst nicht töten!" ist auch ein Gebot. Also deiner Meinung nach eher ein Richtwert?



Kommt immer auf das zu Tötende an!


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ok bin gerade dazu gekommen mal ein paar Bilder zu machen (schön wenn man nur 3 Schulstunden hat  ). Die letzten Tage hatten wir sehr schlechtes Wetter daher ist der Wagen ziemlich dreckig  Wie schon mal gesagt bei der Ausstattung, Farbe, etc. hatten wir keine besondere Wahl der war zumindest für uns der schönste aller Gebrauchten Kuh 7  Schade das die Winterfelgen im Gegensatz zu den Sommerfelgen hässlich sind aber extra andere fürn Winter kaufen lohnt sich nicht wirklich.


 
Sehr nice. Sogar mit Exclusive in Sandbeige, sehr edel.  
Was mir halt bloß so an dem VFL nicht gefällt, ist dieses etwas langweilige Design. Da hat Audi mMn beim Nachfolger große Arbeit geleistet, mit dem LED-Heckleuchten und dem neuen LED-/Singleframe-Frontdesign. Dann noch unten dieses Plastik entweder lackiert, oder gleich richtig mit Offroad Paket..


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sehr nice. Sogar mit Exclusive in Sandbeige, sehr edel.
> Was mir halt bloß so an dem VFL nicht gefällt, ist dieses etwas langweilige Design. Da hat Audi mMn beim Nachfolger große Arbeit geleistet, mit dem LED-Heckleuchten und dem neuen LED-/Singleframe-Frontdesign. Dann noch unten dieses Plastik entweder lackiert, oder gleich richtig mit Offroad Paket..


 
Klar sieht der neue moderene, schöner, schnittiger, oder wie auch immer es nennen mag, aus aber bei den Frontscheinwerfern würde ich mich schwer tun die neuen den alten vorzuziehen.  Das Heck sieht beim neuen echt gut aus vorallem die Heckleuchten. Wir haben sogar schon mal nach nem Umrüstpaket auf die neue Beleutung geschaut aber inkl Einbau ca 4500€ hinzulegen ist einfach zuviel. Das Offroad Paket gefällt mir auch gut aber damit würde dir in der Stadt erst recht jeden den Vogel zeigen  Außer man will provozieren dann aber gleich den V12 

Hab übrigens die 10km von der Schule nach Hause einen neuen Spritsparrekord aufgestellt. 9,9l- jedoch bei einer Strecke mit viel Höhenunterschied normal liegt man bei ca 12l


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Klar sieht der neue moderene, schöner, schnittiger, oder wie auch immer es nennen mag, aus aber bei den Frontscheinwerfern würde ich mich schwer tun die neuen den alten vorzuziehen.  Das Heck sieht beim neuen echt gut aus vorallem die Heckleuchten. Wir haben sogar schon mal nach nem Umrüstpaket auf die neue Beleutung geschaut aber inkl Einbau ca 4500€ hinzulegen ist einfach zuviel. Das Offroad Paket gefällt mir auch gut aber damit würde dir in der Stadt erst recht jeden den Vogel zeigen  Außer man will provozieren dann aber gleich den V12
> 
> Hab übrigens die 10km von der Schule nach Hause einen neuen Spritsparrekord aufgestellt. 9,9l- jedoch bei einer Strecke mit viel Höhenunterschied normal liegt man bei ca 12l


 
Kriegt auch noch Papas Auto zum In-die-Schule-fahren.. du Sack.  Komm mich halt mal in München besuchen. 
4500, wie denn das?^^ Die Heckleuchten kriegst du original online für weniger als 1000, Umbau kann man bei sich zu Hause, ist Plug&Play. 
Jop, ist schon verdammt nice, das Offroad Paket. Ob's offroad allerdings so viel bringt.. 
Und der V12 ist natürlich auch eine Wucht, ich würde ihn sofort nehmen - allerdings ist der Preis völlig abgehoben. ^^ Von daher sind die ja leider fast seltener als Ferraris..

Und wegen Vogel ziegen.. mein Vater hält auch immer gerne solche Vorträge, von wegen sozial nicht akzeptabel usw. Ich bin da jedoch (noch zumindest) sehr liberal/offen eingestellt - ist es mein Leben oder das der Leute um mich rum, die ich nicht mal kenne? Mein Auto, oder das der Leute, die mich null interessieren?
Man hat nur ein Leben, also mach damit verdammt nochmal, was du willst, und nicht, was andere wollen. Meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2012)

Manchmal schon wenn er es nicht braucht und ich eher oder später als normal aus habe  Vor 1 Jahr ca hatten wir einen Wildschaden und einen Kaputten Frontscheinwerfer. Daraufhin haben wir mal nach solchen Umrüstpaketen in ebay geschaut und mit kompletter neuer Front und Heck lag der Preis bei über 4k € wenn schon umrüsten dann auch alles aber wie gesagt das lohnt sich nicht. 
Ich glaube ich hab noch nie einen (modernen) Ferrarie gesehen aber ab und zu schon den Q7 V12. Das ist schon ein Gefährt aber kostet halt im Grundpreis gleich mal doppelt soviel wie der 4.2 TDI 

Ich bin da genau so offen eingestellt wie du aber gleichzeitig will ich nicht das man von andern nach dem (ihrer Meinung nach) unnützen Auto beurteilt wird. Manche Ökoheinis in Städten zerkratzen sogar Autos  die viel verbrauchen (könnten)  Ein Auto soll auch Spaß machen und muss nicht unbedingt ein reines Nutzfahrzeug sein wie es viele sehen daher hat jedes Auto seine Berechtigung. Ich verstehe jeden der sich ein 500+PS SUV kauft und damit durch die Stadt fährt macht ja auch Spaß ob man da die Leistung braucht ist vollkommen egal die Welt wird dadurch nicht schlechter oder besser 

edit: Nein, ich hab sogar schon 2 mal den 485 Italia hautnah gesehen. Dürfte ich 1 Stunde damit fahren würde ich 1 Monat auf Sex verzichten


----------



## der_yappi (26. Januar 2012)

Ich wohne zwischen Stuttgart und Karlsruhe.
Habe also zwei große Fußballclubs ind er Nähe. KSC  und den VfB 
Und da gibt / gab es einige Spieler die in Pforzheim gerne essen gegangen sind (liegt auch fast auf der Hälfte der Strecke über die A8)

Da standen dann mal nen Pagani Zonda, diverse große Porsches, Lamborghinis, Audis (u.a. R8) auf dem Parkplatz der Sportsbar 
Und letztes hat uns ein Mercedes SLS mitten in der Innenstadt überholt (wir auf der Linksabbieger er auf der Geraden)

Außerdem hat Porsche ja sein entwicklungszentrum in Weissach (bei Stuttgart).
Da kamen auch bei uns im Kaff oft ettliche Erlkönige und Testwagen vorbei (u.a. weil bei uns damals noch ne unreparierte "Serpentinen"Strasse war die kräftig aufs Fahrwerk ging)


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2012)

Kennt einer alternativen zur Schwacke Liste? Wollte da online meinen Passat mal eingeben, doch die wollen inzwischen 8 Euro dafür, was ich für überzogen halte.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: Nein, ich hab sogar schon 2 mal den 485 Italia hautnah gesehen. Dürfte ich 1 Stunde damit fahren würde ich 1 Monat auf Sex verzichten



Mh, neuer Prototyp? Ich kenne bisher nur den 458.. 
Fahrt hier in MUC öfters rum. Den ersten hatte ich kurz nach Erscheinen auf der A81 gesehen, und am besten mir anschauen konnte ich einen auf dem Parkhaus in Venedig geparkten. 
Ist aber wirklich fast schon nichts besonderes mehr, so oft wie der mir zumindest schon irgendwie über den Weg gelaufen ist..


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich wohne zwischen Stuttgart und Karlsruhe.
> Habe also zwei große Fußballclubs ind er Nähe. KSC  und den VfB
> Und da gibt / gab es einige Spieler die in Pforzheim gerne essen gegangen sind (liegt auch fast auf der Hälfte der Strecke über die A8)
> 
> ...


 
Traum Wohnort also  Auch wenn ich mir sicher niemals so ein Auto leisten werden kann finde ich es schon schön immer solche Exoten in natura bewundern zu können. 

@Whoosaa
Nein ich meinte schon den neuen Prototyp des 485  In DE hab ich ihn noch nicht gesehen sondern in Helsinki und Rom. In Berlin wurde übrigens vor kurzem der erste 458 Spyder zugelassen


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Januar 2012)

Du wohnst in MUC ? ^^ 

Kann dir nur zustimmen, hier fahren öfter mal exoten rum  
freu mich schon auf den sommer ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> Du wohnst in MUC ? ^^
> 
> Kann dir nur zustimmen, hier fahren öfter mal exoten rum
> freu mich schon auf den sommer ^^



Jop, dann mein erster Sommer hier.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Januar 2012)

ach du bist erst hergezogen ? 
na dann herzlich wilkommen in MUC


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und letztes hat uns ein Mercedes SLS mitten in der Innenstadt überholt (wir auf der Linksabbieger er auf der Geraden)



Arbeitskollegin von mir hat nen SLS. Konnte ich ausgiebig "bewundern". Mir gefällt er nicht, bzw., er ist OK, haut mich aber nicht um. Ich würde niemals soviel Geld für solch mittelmäßiges Design ausgeben. Zudem wirkt das Auto aus der Nähe irgendwie nicht sehr wertig. Und oh Wunder, das Auto ist knapp 5000 KM gelaufen und war schon drei mal außerplanmäßig in der Werkstatt. Angeblich fällt der Motor immer ins Notprogramm und nimmt massiv Leistung weg und Mercedes scheint nicht viel machen zu können.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Januar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kennt einer alternativen zur Schwacke Liste? Wollte da online meinen Passat mal eingeben, doch die wollen inzwischen 8 Euro dafür, was ich für überzogen halte.


Autohäuser haben zugriff auf die Liste. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Bekannten...


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Januar 2012)

vllt hat sie ein Montagsmodell erwischt... und design ist allgemein auch eher geschmacksfrage  

Ich durfte den SLS auch schon bewundern und auch mich wirkte er alles andere als "nicht wertig" ^^ 
Aber die Qualität bei Mercedes finde ich generell unter aller Sau ...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kennt einer alternativen zur Schwacke Liste? Wollte da online meinen Passat mal eingeben, doch die wollen inzwischen 8 Euro dafür, was ich für überzogen halte.


 DAT ist gratis:
DAT

Zu beachten ist halt dass sich das Ganze auf den Händlereinkaufswert bezieht. Also das wofür ein Händler den Wagen in Zahlung nehmen wird und nicht das was der Wagen im Direktverkauf noch bringen kann.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich durfte den SLS auch schon bewundern und auch mich wirkte er alles andere als "nicht wertig" ^^
> Aber die Qualität bei Mercedes finde ich generell unter aller Sau ...


 
"Nicht sehr wertig" ist natürlich relativ gesehen. Es war bezogen auf den hohen Grundpreis. Diesbezüglich hat mich das Auto irgendwie enttäuscht. Aber ich muss ja nicht damit fahren


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> DAT ist gratis:
> DAT
> 
> Zu beachten ist halt dass sich das Ganze auf den Händlereinkaufswert bezieht. Also das wofür ein Händler den Wagen in Zahlung nehmen wird und nicht das was der Wagen im Direktverkauf noch bringen kann.



Das ist klar. Ich muss nur mal sehen wo mein Verhandlungsspielraum ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Januar 2012)

naja... wer sich so ein Auto kauft, schaut doch eh nicht aufs Geld ... zumindest wird es wohl eher selten vorkommen, dass sich jemand das geld dafür zusammenspart ... man(n) will es ja auch unterhalten können  
Wobei der SLS in Sachen Wertverlust wohl ziemlich stabil bleiben dürfte oder ?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Die Vermutung ist dass er sich ähnlich wie der Z8 verhalten wird. Aber wissen tut man das erst in ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Januar 2012)

der Z8 ist ca noch das gleiche Wert wie am anfang richtig ? 
Ich bin eher der Meinung dass der SLS im Wert steigt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Aber die Qualität bei Mercedes finde ich generell unter aller Sau ...


 
Nicht nur bei MB. Gestern bin ich mit einem Arbeitskollegen in seinem Golf 5 mit gefahren - das war das erste mal, dass ich in einem 5er Golf gesessen habe. Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt wo die ganze berümte Qualität geblieben ist. Plastik wie in jedem anderen Auto - nichts besonderes. Sitze total unbequem. Jeder Toyota oder Mazda gleicher Bauzeit wirkt da 100-fach wertiger. Da sieht man mal wieder, dass in den Zeitungen und Fernsehen nur reine Propaganda zu Gunsten von VW & Co gerührt wird.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Januar 2012)

der golf 6 hingegen wirkt wertiger! ich weiss nicht wie das bei den normalen Modellen aussieht, aber mein Bruder fährt einen Golf 6R und bei dem ist wirklich kein Qualitätsmangel festzustellen. Allerdings kostet der ja auch 50K neu.
Einen 5er Golf bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, deswegen kann ich das nicht beurteilen.

Edit: Bei Audi hingegen hab ich desöfteren schon von Problemen mit klappernden Amaturen und Türen gehört, und das bei einem Grundpreis von 55k...


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2012)

> Bei Audi hingegen hab ich desöfteren schon von Problemen mit klappernden Amaturen und Türen gehört, und das bei einem Grundpreis von 55k...



Naja manche Teile halten leider nicht ewig, gehen oftmals deutlich zu früh defekt. Ebenfalls ein Grundpreis von eher mehr als 55k €: Kilometerstand 60 tkm - Luftfederung funktioniert nicht mehr, bei Kälte, linker Fensterheber hat sogar schon bei 30 tkm gesponnen, ebenfalls die el. einklappbaren Außenspiegel. Der el. Kofferraumdeckel hat sogar noch früher gestreikt, eigentlich jeden Sommer, wenn es sehr heiß war. 

Und da wären wir wieder bei 20 Jahre alten Autos ohne Elektronik


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei MB. Gestern bin ich mit einem Arbeitskollegen in seinem Golf 5 mit gefahren - das war das erste mal, dass ich in einem 5er Golf gesessen habe. Ich habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt wo die ganze berümte Qualität geblieben ist. Plastik wie in jedem anderen Auto - nichts besonderes. Sitze total unbequem. Jeder Toyota oder Mazda gleicher Bauzeit wirkt da 100-fach wertiger. Da sieht man mal wieder, dass in den Zeitungen und Fernsehen nur reine Propaganda zu Gunsten von VW & Co gerührt wird.


 
Freund von mir hat auch einen Golf 5 und Plastik ist schon einiges da aber das allein ist doch kein Zeichen für Qualität Qualität bei einem Auto zeichnet sich vor allem auch unter der Haube aus. Abgesehen davon hängt das Interieur auch von der Ausstattung ab. In der Grundausstattung bekommt man gewöhnlich mehr Plastik zu Gesicht als mit etwas Ausstattung.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage... gab es den Golf 3 mit Xenonscheinwerfer? Eher nicht oder? Sind Golf 4 und Golf 3 Scheinwerfer baugleich? Weil den Golf 4 gab es soweit ich weiß mit Xenon ab Werk, was hatte der alles verbaut... sprich Scheinwerfertechnisch wie Scheinwerferreinigunganlage usw. Ich überlege bei mir Xenon nachzurüsten, aber da ich nicht irgend ein HID-Kit verbauen will sondern es richtig legal mit Eintragung haben möchte, überlege ich die Golf 4 Einheit zu übernehmen. Von hinten ist der Hobel nun fertig... US Rückleuchten drin, die Enginebackanlage ist auch komplett. Jetzt fahr ich den Motor mit einem Kurzzeitkennzeichen ein wenig ein, mach einen Ölwechsel auf 5w-40 Öl und dann geht es zum ersten mal auf den Leistungsprüfstand... dann sehe ich was die Wahrheit ist. Mein Ziel/Wunsch/Hoffnung wäre natürlich eine 2 am Anfang. Realistisch wäre alles zwischen 180PS - 215PS.


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2012)

Wieso hast du nur um den Auspuff herum dieses Gitter (oder wie man es nennt) und nicht auch auf der linken Seite? Auf das Leistungsdiagramm bin ich gespannt da man hier denke ich oft zu hohe Werte ansetzt aber ich wünsche dir auch eine 2 am Anfang


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2012)

Golf V hatten wir einige Jahre - der war von der Qualität her wirklich nicht so toll.
Mit Audi haben wir hingegen nur gute Erfahrungen, während unser BMW uns jetzt ein Facepalm nach dem anderen abnötigt..


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2012)

Welcher BMW welche Facepalms?  Wir hatte mal die E-Klasse W211. Das Teil war ständig in der Werkstatt. Ein defekt oder Fehler nach dem anderen. Daraufhin wurde es durch ein selbiges Modell ersetzt und wir hatten 2 Jahre lang ein tolle Auto. Manchmal erwischt man wohl einfach nur ein Montagsmodell


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema Qualität der Kunststoffe: Ich habe schon diverse Japaner und Deutsche gefahren und eins ist mir immer aufgefallen: Während die Japaner nach ein paar Jahren angefangen haben zu klappern und die Spaltmase nicht mehr gestimmt haben sahen die deutschen Autos noch fast neu aus. Selbst mein inzwischen etwas verwohnter Passat 3BG mit 9 Jahren und 230tkm ist noch annährend Klapperfrei und die Spaltmase im Innenraum wie auch der Kunststoff selbst sehen noch aus als wir ihn mit 3 Jahren und 45tkm gekauft haben.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Qualität bei einem Auto zeichnet sich vor allem auch unter der Haube aus.


 
Das was unter der Haube ist, fällt für mich eher in den Bereich Zuverlässigkeit - und da können Deutsche erst recht nicht mit Japanern mithalten.


----------



## fctriesel (26. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kurze Frage... gab es den Golf 3 mit Xenonscheinwerfer? Eher nicht oder? Sind Golf 4 und Golf 3 Scheinwerfer baugleich? Weil den Golf 4 gab es soweit ich weiß mit Xenon ab Werk, was hatte der alles verbaut... sprich Scheinwerfertechnisch wie Scheinwerferreinigunganlage usw. Ich überlege bei mir Xenon nachzurüsten, aber da ich nicht irgend ein HID-Kit verbauen will sondern es richtig legal mit Eintragung haben möchte, überlege ich die Golf 4 Einheit zu übernehmen. Von hinten ist der Hobel nun fertig... US Rückleuchten drin, die Enginebackanlage ist auch komplett. Jetzt fahr ich den Motor mit einem Kurzzeitkennzeichen ein wenig ein, mach einen Ölwechsel auf 5w-40 Öl und dann geht es zum ersten mal auf den Leistungsprüfstand... dann sehe ich was die Wahrheit ist. Mein Ziel/Wunsch/Hoffnung wäre natürlich eine 2 am Anfang. Realistisch wäre alles zwischen 180PS - 215PS.


Jein.
Durch den Zwitter Golf Cabrio "3,5" konnten die 4er Karrosserieteile auch am Golf 3 verbaut werden, unter anderem auch die Xenonscheinwerfer.
Das Golf Cabrio war unter dem mit 4er Teilen aufgefrischtem Blechkleid technisch noch ein Golf 3.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Januar 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Naja manche Teile halten leider nicht ewig, gehen oftmals deutlich zu früh defekt. Ebenfalls ein Grundpreis von eher mehr als 55k €: Kilometerstand 60 tkm - Luftfederung funktioniert nicht mehr, bei Kälte, linker Fensterheber hat sogar schon bei 30 tkm gesponnen, ebenfalls die el. einklappbaren Außenspiegel. Der el. Kofferraumdeckel hat sogar noch früher gestreikt, eigentlich jeden Sommer, wenn es sehr heiß war.
> 
> Und da wären wir wieder bei 20 Jahre alten Autos ohne Elektronik


 Die habe schon eine Chip und Einspritzung, das gab es schon ein den 80er.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Januar 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist zumindestens bei Audi und VW so, dass die Qualität erst mit der Austattungsliste kommt^^
Mercedes hatte lange Qualitätsprobleme, aber die sind wieder auf dem Weg nach oben bzw ich sehe sie schon wieder vor Audi.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist z.B bei dem 1er BMW. Das VFL Modell war wirklich sehr klapprig, aber das FL Modell war deutlich besser verarbeitet.

Was das Thema Kunstoff angeht kann man als VW/Audifahrer eigentlich nur weinen. Softlacke die sich nach teilweise schon unter 100k Kilometern verabschieden.
http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/2/4/4/9/7/8c25476d01cde14b.jpg


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Januar 2012)

Setz dich in einen neuen A6 und in eine E-Klasse, dann überleg mal ob dein Fazit stimmt.

Was den Softlack angeht, dass ist vor allem in älteren Fahrzeugen, eben wie in deinem verlinkten Bild, gewesen. Neuere Fahrzeuge haben weniger lackiertes Plastik und mehr edle Materialien.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Januar 2012)

Habe ich leider nicht zur Hand. Ich kann nur für den aktuellen CLS sprechen und der ist super verarbeitet.

Das Softlackproblem scheint noch garnicht so alt zu sein. Habe eben mal gestöbert und auch Modelle von 2007 sind betroffen. Wie es bei neuren aussieht weis ich nicht.

Das muss natürlich nicht zwangsläuig so sein. Mein A3 ist BJ 98 und da ist alles noch wie neu.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Januar 2012)

Ich meinte es eher im Zusammenhang mit dem Erscheinen des jeweiligen Modells, sprich die aktuellen Modellreihen sind zum großen Teil nicht mehr so plastiklastig.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Januar 2012)

von der verarbeitung fand ich mercedes nie schlecht... allerdings fahren mehrere in meiner familie mercedes und haben immer mit Rostproblemen zu kämpfen! und das schon nach 2-3 Jahren! 

@Spiritus inwiefern können Deutsche Autos nicht mit den Japanern mithalten ? Motortechnisch hatten wir in der Familie nie Probleme mit VW und fast jeder in meiner Familie fährt VW. Ich, meine 2 Brüder, diverse Verwandte... und bei uns gab es wirklich nie Probleme ( ausser natürlich vereinzelt mal ).


----------



## Burn_out (26. Januar 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings. Mein ehemaliger Mathelehrer hatte sich eine neue E Klasse gegeönnt und schon nach einem halben Jahr Rost an der Heckklappe. Wurde aber von Mercedes anstandslos erneuert.

Aber das ist schon eine Aussage, wenn nach so kurzer Zeit Rost auftritt. Früher haben sie wenigstens gewartet bis die 11 Jahre Garantie rum waren


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du nur um den Auspuff herum dieses Gitter (oder wie man es nennt) und nicht auch auf der linken Seite? Auf das Leistungsdiagramm bin ich gespannt da man hier denke ich oft zu hohe Werte ansetzt aber ich wünsche dir auch eine 2 am Anfang



Das Gitter ist ringsrum, das sieht man aus der Perspektive nur sehr schlecht da ich schwarzes Gitter habe. Schlimm genug das ich überhaupt so einen Hasenstahldraht haben muss... leider gibt es keine Heckschürze die gut aussieht und das nicht hat. Ansich sind 200PS gar nicht unrealistisch... 190PS Serienleistung, dann die Engineback Anlage (Fächerkrümmer, 200Zellen Rennsportkat, 2.5" MSD Rohe und der N1 Muffler) sollte alleine schon 10PS bringen. Gerade ein Sauger mit einer relativ hohen Literleistung lebt von seiner Auspuffanlage. Der EP3 von Honda mit 200PS aus 2L gewinnt alleine durch so eine Anlage knapp 30PS. Dazu kommt noch mein CAI und die vorgestellte Zündung, also eigentlich _müssen_... aber man weiß nie. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Zum Thema Qualität der Kunststoffe: Ich habe schon diverse Japaner und Deutsche gefahren und eins ist mir immer aufgefallen: Während die Japaner nach ein paar Jahren angefangen haben zu klappern und die Spaltmase nicht mehr gestimmt haben sahen die deutschen Autos noch fast neu aus. Selbst mein inzwischen etwas verwohnter Passat 3BG mit 9 Jahren und 230tkm ist noch annährend Klapperfrei und die Spaltmase im Innenraum wie auch der Kunststoff selbst sehen noch aus als wir ihn mit 3 Jahren und 45tkm gekauft haben.



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen... mein Sunny hat knapp 220.000 Kilometer runter und die Spaltmaße im Innenraum sehen aus wie ab Werk. Es klappert auch nichts oder funktioniert nicht... wenn ich da meinen Golf 3 als Gegenbeispiel nehme sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Amaturenbrett klappert, das Bedienteil hält net mehr so wie es soll, Schaltknauf und Schaltsack total abgekrabbelt usw. Ob deutsches Auto, japanisches Auto oder eins aus den Staaten ist im Grunde egal, wenn sie gepflegt wurden klappern alle nicht... auch bei einer Laufleistung von über 200k. 



fctriesel schrieb:


> Jein.
> Durch den Zwitter Golf Cabrio "3,5" konnten die 4er Karrosserieteile auch am Golf 3 verbaut werden, unter anderem auch die Xenonscheinwerfer.
> Das Golf Cabrio war unter dem mit 4er Teilen aufgefrischtem Blechkleid technisch noch ein Golf 3.



Mich interessiert eher das mit der Eintragung, wenn ich zum TÜV gehe und sage das ich die komplette Anlage vom Golf 4 übernommen habe sollte ich relativ gute Chancen haben. Hatte der Golf 4 auch diese kleinen Scheibenwischer für die Scheinwerfer oder nur den kräftigen Wasserstahl? Das einzige Problem könnte die Niveauregulierung der Xenon Scheinwerfer sein. Scheinwerfer und Spritzdüsen anzubauen wäre ein leichtes... gerade weil ich im Wischwasserbehälter eh noch eine Pumpe frei habe, da meine Heckscheibe keine Spritzdüse mehr besitzt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mich interessiert eher das mit der Eintragung, wenn ich zum TÜV gehe und sage das ich die komplette Anlage vom Golf 4 übernommen habe sollte ich relativ gute Chancen haben. Hatte der Golf 4 auch diese kleinen Scheibenwischer für die Scheinwerfer oder nur den kräftigen Wasserstahl? Das einzige Problem könnte die Niveauregulierung der Xenon Scheinwerfer sein. Scheinwerfer und Spritzdüsen anzubauen wäre ein leichtes... gerade weil ich im Wischwasserbehälter eh noch eine Pumpe frei habe, da meine Heckscheibe keine Spritzdüse mehr besitzt.



Schau mal im Internet, da gibt es auch von Hella Scheinwerfer für den 3er Golf im 4er Look. der 4er hat nur den Wasserstrahl. 

Von wann ist denn dein 3er ? VW hatte ab 96 eine extreme Qualitätssteigerung beim Golf 3, die vorherigen Modelle hatten Probleme mit Rost usw.


----------



## Falk (26. Januar 2012)

Was mich ja an den Xenons prinzipiell nervt: dank der Waschanlage, die alle (afaik) 5x mit angeht, wenn man die Scheibenwaschanlage betätigt, sieht der Wagen vorne relativ schnell aus wie sau...gerade auf der BAB kriecht das Wasser recht weit hoch...

Was ganz anderes: hat jemand Erfahrung mit Felgenaufbereitung? Ich würde gerne im Sommer weiter die 18"-Zolder fahren, die meiner Meinung nach gut zum Wagen passen - nur habe die schon ein paar Bordsteine gesehen. Hatte im Herbst schon mal ein Angebot eingeholt, der wollte 100€/Felge. Das scheint mir auch soweit realistisch, aber kriegen das wieder wirklich so hin, das man nichts mehr sieht?


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Was mich ja an den Xenons prinzipiell nervt: dank der Waschanlage, die alle (afaik) 5x mit angeht, wenn man die Scheibenwaschanlage betätigt, sieht der Wagen vorne relativ schnell aus wie sau...gerade auf der BAB kriecht das Wasser recht weit hoch...



Lässt sich per VCDS codieren.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2012)

Ansich würde ich gerne meine Scheinwerfer behalten, falls ich das irgendwie hinbekomme. Weil die Golf 4 Look Scheinwerfer sehen sehr bescheiden aus meiner Meinung nach. Also brauche ich quasi nur den Wasserstrahl, die Niveauregulierung (oder hatte der 4er das nicht?) und halt ein Xenon Umbau Kit. Mein Golf war EZ 9/96, also eher unwahrscheinlich das ein 96er war. Den zwischen Baujahr und Erstzulassung liegt ja doch meistens einiges an Zeit. Rostprobleme hatte er keine, 0 Rost das Teil. Ausser der Kotflügel den ich ganz am Anfang ausgetauscht hatte...


----------



## Falk (27. Januar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt sich per VCDS codieren.



Weiß ich, muss ich mal angehen das Thema


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich ja an den Xenons prinzipiell nervt: dank der Waschanlage, die alle (afaik) 5x mit angeht, wenn man die Scheibenwaschanlage betätigt, sieht der Wagen vorne relativ schnell aus wie sau...gerade auf der BAB kriecht das Wasser recht weit hoch...
> 
> Was ganz anderes: hat jemand Erfahrung mit Felgenaufbereitung? Ich würde gerne im Sommer weiter die 18"-Zolder fahren, die meiner Meinung nach gut zum Wagen passen - nur habe die schon ein paar Bordsteine gesehen. Hatte im Herbst schon mal ein Angebot eingeholt, der wollte 100€/Felge. Das scheint mir auch soweit realistisch, aber kriegen das wieder wirklich so hin, das man nichts mehr sieht?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Meine 18 zoll Felgen sind wesentlich breiter als meine Reifen und haben deswegen schon einiges abbekommen. Eine Waschstraßendurchfahrt hat sie,letzten Sommer auch noch ziemlich mitgenommen. 

Diesbezüglich, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Felgenaufbereitung? Zumal die Dinger mit 400 €/Felge recht teuer waren.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, mann kann den Wasserstrahl codieren lassen wie oft der spritzt. Bei Xenon musst du zwingend immer die Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage (SWRA) haben und automatische Leuchtweitenregulierung( ALWR).

Was ich noch empfehlen würde wäre ein größerer Wischwassertank. Der normale fasst beim Golf ca 3 Liter, der wo Xenon dabei ist ca 5 Liter.

Ich hatte so einen Umbau auch mal angepeilt, war mir dann aber doch etwas zu viel, da der Wassertank bei Xenonmodellen nichtmehr vorne sitzt sondern praktisch im Kofferraum.

@ Scholle: Genau für sowas lohnt sich die Aufbereitung. Ich hatte mich mal informiert deswegen, da ich 2 geschundene RS Felgen hatte und die aufbereiten lassen wollte. Die sehen im Grunde danach aus wie neu. Der Preis ist abhängig davon was alles gemacht werden muss. Am besten ist wenn du mal zu so einer Aufbereitung hinfährst und ihnen die Felgen zeigst, da können die meist genauer antworten. Es gibt auch Shops wo man Bilder per Email verschicken kann.


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2012)

Bei meinen Eltern im Geschäft gibts die Möglichkeit die Felgenhörner zu spachteln und zu lackieren. Das will ich aber nicht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das lange hält. Ich dachte eher an Felgenhörner abdrehen. Ma im Frühjahr bei so nem Felgenservice vorfahren. Zur Not gibts halt neue Alus. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob man die Schæden reppen kann. Die Schrammen sind zum teil schon übel tief.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das was unter der Haube ist, fällt für mich eher in den Bereich Zuverlässigkeit - und da können Deutsche erst recht nicht mit Japanern mithalten.



Ich arbeite bei der AMAG, was erzählst du da bitte für einen Müll? Die deutschen Autos sind hochpräzise gebaut. 

Ein Arbeitskollege hat einen VW Golf 1 mit über 550'000 km!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. Januar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bei der AMAG



Schön für dich - ich arbeite bei der NASA. Nur weil du dort arbeitest, kennst du jetzt jede Schraube in jedem Auto? Oder kennst du dich mit Elektronik aus? Bist du ein Ingenieur oder Entwickler, dem aus Kostengründen dauernd ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird, wenn seine Entwicklung nicht in den Kostenplan passt?



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> was erzählst du da bitte für einen Müll?



Es ist der gleiche "Müll" den Tüv-Berichte, Pannenstatistiken und Zufriedenheitsstudien erzählen.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die deutschen Autos sind hochpräzise gebaut.



Zweifel ohne sind sie das - das sind die anderen auch.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege hat einen VW Golf 1 mit über 550'000 km!



Toll, das beweist, dass Autos aus den 70' und 80' zuverlässiger waren, als die  von heute.


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne jemanden der hat 480.000 Kilometer in seinem 100NX gefahren, solche Aussagen sind nicht repräsentativ... Es gibt immer so Autos die scheinbar nicht kaputt gehen wollen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen Golf 4 wo nach 80.000 Kilometer der Motor schon im Arsch war. Es gibt halt solche und solche...


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Toll, das beweist, dass Autos aus den 70' und 80' zuverlässiger waren, als die  von heute.


Was sie ja auch sind, auch die japanischen.
Spätestens seit Toyotas Rückrufaktionen weiß man ja, dass ein Sparprogramm auch der japanischen Präzision und Qualität den Garaus machen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder ein Allradtest, diesmal in der AMS.
Getestet wurden vier Paare, alle 8 Ergebnisse fließen in eine Gesamtwertung.

*Die Kontrahenten:*

Skoda Yeti 2.0 TDi 4x4 (110 PS)
Dacia Duster dCI 110 4x4 (110 PS)

BMW 535i Touring x-Drive (306 PS)
Audi A6 Avant 3.0 TFSi Quattro (300 PS)

Jeep Grand Cherokee 3.0 CRD (241 PS)
Mercedes ML 350 Bl. 4-Matic (258 PS)

Lamborghini Aventador (700 PS)
Ferrari FF (660 PS)

*Die Messwerte (Handling Rundkurs auf Schnee):*

1. Audi A6 (65,4 s)
2. BMW 5er (65,7 s)
3. Skoda Yeti (66,1 s)
4. Mercedes ML (66,2 s)
5. Ferrari FF (66,6 s)
6. Jeep Grand Cherokee (67,4 s)
7. Lamborghini Aventador (67,9 s)
8. Dacia Duster (70,4 s)

*Fazit (Gesamtwertung bestehend aus Messwerten und Fahreindrücken):*

1. Audi A6 (98 Punkte)
2. Mercedes ML (86 Punkte)
3. Ferrari FF (86 Punkte)
4. Skoda Yeti (85 Punkte)
5. BMW 5er (83 Punkte)
6. Jeep Grand Cherokee (75 Punkte)
7. Lamborghini Aventador (61 Punkte)
8. Dacia Duster (56 Punkte)


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn wir danach gehen hat Volvo die besten Autos, die haben den KM könig.
Kurz vor dem Weltrekord: Volvo mit mehr als vier Millionen Kilometern | Auto - Frankfurter Rundschau


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Spätestens seit Toyotas Rückrufaktionen weiß man ja, dass ein Sparprogramm auch der japanischen Präzision und Qualität den Garaus machen kann.


 
Ähm ja....
VW Rckrufe - Volkswagen ruft 300.000 Dieselfahrzeuge in die Werksttten
Mercedes Rckruf der Fahrzeuge E-, GL-, ML-, R- und S-klasse

@ITpassion-de

Und wieder kein Evo, GTR oder Impreza drin. Die AMS macht sich langsam lächerlich, absichtlich die richtige Konkurrenz weg lassen damit die ach so tollen deutschen Fahrzeuge gut abschneiden. Das der A6 gegen einen Dacia oder Aventador gewinnt ist nicht sonderlich überraschend.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn wir danach gehen hat Volvo die besten Autos, die haben den KM könig.
> Kurz vor dem Weltrekord: Volvo mit mehr als vier Millionen Kilometern | Auto*- Frankfurter Rundschau


Das mit Originalmotor klingt schon sehr extrem. Der Wagen wird wohl ein paar mal eine Komplettüberholung für ein paar tausend Dollar genossen haben.

Ein bisschen Hoffnung macht es mir natürlich trotzdem .


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ähm ja....
> VW Rckrufe - Volkswagen ruft 300.000 Dieselfahrzeuge in die Werksttten
> Mercedes Rckruf der Fahrzeuge E-, GL-, ML-, R- und S-klasse


Schön für dich. 
Rückruf bei europäischen Herstellern (inkl. unseren) ist ja nichts Neues, aber das Toyota nach dem Sparkurs so massive Qualitätsprobleme hatte, war halt für einen japanischen Hersteller bis dato neu. Zeigt halt, dass deren Qualitätssicherung mit zu kleinem Etat genauso ins Schwimmen gerät. Daher wurde der Etat wohl wieder aufgestockt.


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2012)

Rückruf Aktion gab es auch schon vorher. Das ist was ganz normales und kommt bei jedem Hersteller vor, egal wie groß der Etat ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de
> 
> Und wieder kein Evo, GTR oder Impreza drin. Die AMS macht sich langsam lächerlich, absichtlich die richtige Konkurrenz weg lassen damit die ach so tollen deutschen Fahrzeuge gut abschneiden. Das der A6 gegen einen Dacia oder Aventador gewinnt ist nicht sonderlich überraschend.


 
Der Impreza war in vorangegangen Tests schon dabei, wußte aber nicht zu glänzen.
Der GT-R war im Vorjahr dabei und auch er musste sich eher im Mittelfeld einreihen. Unabhängig davon das das Gertriebe nur ein oder zwei Runden auf dem 1.000m Handlingparcours ausgehalten hat bis es die Grätsche gemacht hat.

Insofern sehe ich solche Vergleiche weniger National (Dacia, Lamborghini, Ferrari, Skoda sind ja auch keine wirklich deutschen Hersteller), eher reduziert auf die Produksparten. Z.B welchen japanischen Oberklasse Kombi sollten sie in das Testfeld mit aufnehmen?


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2012)

Ich frag mich immer was die getestet haben, das ein Ralley Fahrzeug im Straßenkleid einen schlechteren Antrieb haben soll als ein A6. Aber wie ich glaube schonmal angedeutet habe, halte ich von der AMS und Autobild nicht sonderlich viel. Wenn das Getriebe beim R35 so schnell schlapp gemacht hat, war es wohl einer der ersten... den Nissan hat hier ordentlich nachgebessert. 

Es gibt kaum Oberklassen Kombis die Allrad haben und aus japan kommen. Der einzige der mir auf die schnelle einfällt wäre der Evo Wagon. Wobei der nicht Oberklasse ist, genau so wenig wie ein A6.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer was die getestet haben, das ein Ralley Fahrzeug im Straßenkleid einen schlechteren Antrieb haben soll als ein A6.



So hart es für Fans der asiatischen Rally-Alltagswagen ist, das was Audi mit dem Kronenraddifferrential macht, ist ausser vom GT-R, derzeit unereicht. Damit muss man sich abfinden.



Riverna schrieb:


> Aber wie ich glaube schonmal angedeutet habe, halte ich von der AMS und Autobild nicht sonderlich viel. Wenn das Getriebe beim R35 so schnell schlapp gemacht hat, war es wohl einer der ersten... den Nissan hat hier ordentlich nachgebessert.



Mittlerweile ist sozusagen die 3. Generation oder Ausbaustufe des GT-R im Handel, im Test war damals die 2. Generation. Bei der Urversion ist das Getriebe schon ohne Handlingparcours verreckt  .



Riverna schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum Oberklassen Kombis die Allrad haben und aus japan kommen. Der einzige der mir auf die schnelle einfällt wäre der Evo Wagon. Wobei der nicht Oberklasse ist, genau so wenig wie ein A6.


 
Ich glaube hier wird gerade die Oberklasse (5er, A6, E-Klasse), welche abwertend auch als obere Mittelklasse bezeichnet wird, mit der Luxusklasse (7er, A8, S-Klasse) verwechselt.


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2012)

Ein Audi A6 ist für mein Empfinden einfach keine Oberklasse Limo. Wenn ein 7ner, A8 oder die S-Klasse die Luxusklasse ist, was stellt dann Bentley und Maybach da? Das ist für mich die Luxusklasse, somit rutscht für mich der A6 in die Mittelklasse ab. Die zweite Generation vom GTR hatte eigentlich schon gar keine Probleme mehr, die hielt auch mehere Runden auf der NS aus. Ich weiß das aus sicherer Quelle von einem GTR Besitzer der seinen Hobel da öfters drüber scheucht. 

Ich kann nur von meinem Geschmack sprechen (da ich A6, Evo und Impreza schon gefahren bin) und da kommt an das permanente Allrad vom Subi kein Audi ran. Mag sein das die AMS oder Autobild dies anders sieht, aber das interessiert mich persönlich nicht die Bohne. Das Allrad vom Evo und Impreza sind halt auch schon ein paar Jahre alt, haben nicht soviele elektronische Störfaktoren. Mir persönlich gefällt das, muss niemand genau so sehen. Soll die AMS ruhig weiter Pferdekutschen und Dacias als "Gegner" stellen, wenn sie das glücklich macht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Audi A6 ist für mein Empfinden einfach keine Oberklasse Limo. Wenn ein 7ner, A8 oder die S-Klasse die Luxusklasse ist, was stellt dann Bentley und Maybach da? Das ist für mich die Luxusklasse, somit rutscht für mich der A6 in die Mittelklasse ab.



Bentley und Co. würde ich als Exot bezeichnen. Wenn der A6 Mittelklasse ist, was ist dann der A4?



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von meinem Geschmack sprechen (da ich A6, Evo und Impreza schon gefahren bin) und da kommt an das permanente Allrad vom Subi kein Audi ran. Mag sein das die AMS oder Autobild dies anders sieht, aber das interessiert mich persönlich nicht die Bohne.


 
Welche Eigenschaft ist das Konkret?
Ich bin den S5 mehrfach gefahren und er hat eine göttliche Traktion, egal ob aus der Kurve oder aus dem Stand unabhängig vom Wetter und dem Straßenzustand. Insofern fällt es mir schwer überhaupt eine Steigerung davon zu realisieren.

Insofern bin ich jetzt mal gespannt......


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2012)

A4 Untere Mitelklassse, wobei für mich das er der Golf  Mittelklasse ist wie auch für die  Europäische Kommission.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> A4 Untere Mitelklassse, wobei für mich das er der Golf  Mittelklasse ist wie auch für die  Europäische Kommission.


 
Das Heruafstufen des Golf zu "unteren Mittelklasse" ist relativ neu, vor 10 Jahren war es noch die "Kompaktklasse" oder "Golfklasse".


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2012)

Das passt Größenmaßig aber überhaupt nicht mehr.
Komoakt trifft eher auf Polo zu und imho müsste es Corollaklasse heißen.#
ist das meistverkaufste Auto (in dieser Klasse).


----------



## ich558 (27. Januar 2012)

Bin gerade auf dieses Video gestoßen. Jemand eine Idee was das für ein Audi bei 1:28 ist? Sieht aus wie ein Prototyp des R8 aber das sowas einfach herumfährt?
Nice Cars + a Few Idiots - YouTube

edit: Verdammt man soll die Videoinfo lesen. Ist "nur" der e-Tron.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das passt Größenmaßig aber überhaupt nicht mehr.
> Komoakt trifft eher auf Polo zu und imho müsste es Corollaklasse heißen.#
> ist das meistverkaufste Auto (in dieser Klasse).


 
Der Polo ist ein Kleinwagen. 
Und die Golfklasse heißt nicht Golfklasse, weil der Golf der meistverkaufte Wagen seiner Klasse ist, sondern weil er die Klasse in dieser Form begründet hat.


----------



## Justin Bieber (27. Januar 2012)

Was haltet ihr von dem ?

Gebrauchtwagen: Volkswagen, Passat, 4Motion Exclusive Klima Leder, Benzin,


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2012)

Für mich wäre die Einstufung so (Audi als Beispiel): 

Luxusklasse - 
Oberklasse - Audi A8, S8 
obere Mittelklasse - Audi A6, S6, RS6
Mittelklasse - Audi A4
Kompaktwagen - Audi A3, S3, RS3
Kleinwagen - A1 und A2 
SUV - Q3, Q5 und Q7 
Sportwagen - R8 

Die "Golf" Klasse hab es für mich nie... der Golf ist ein Kompaktwagen bzw ein sportlicher Kompaltwagen (GTi oder R32). Weil wenn es eine Golf Klasse gibt, muss es auch eine Astra Klasse oder eine 3er Klasse geben. VW wurde hier ein Sonderrecht eingeräumt, was meiner Meinung nach keine Daseinsbrechtigung hat. 

Aber um mal ein anderes Thema aufzugreifen, weiß jemand was neues von den Wechselkennzeichen? Bleibt es bei der bescheuerten 100% Steuer Regel für beide Autos? 

PS: Der Impreza hatte einfach etwas mehr Grip und das Allrad fuhr sich einfach schöner. Schwer zu erklären da es ein subjektiver Eindruck ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Januar 2012)

Apropos Golf, ich freue mich schon auf den 7er Golf  
Wird nicht viel anders aussehen, wie der 6er, aber ich bin gespannt auf den innenraum und den Preis.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf dieses Video gestoßen. Jemand eine Idee was das für ein Audi bei 1:28 ist? Sieht aus wie ein Prototyp des R8 aber das sowas einfach herumfährt?
> Nice Cars + a Few Idiots - YouTube



Das ist der Audi E Tron als Spyder

Das Thema Allrad ist auch so eine Glaubensfrage. Ich glaube Tim Schrick sagte einmal, dass der beste Allrad der wäre, wenn man den Audi RS5 und den Mitsubishi Evo kombinert.

@Riverna: Da hat sich leider nichts wirklich getan. Das Wechselkennzeichen ist hier in Deutschland absolut sinnlos. Man hätte es 1:1 übernehmen sollen aus Österreich.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Januar 2012)

der Allrad vom MB ML ist auch richtig geil !

aber wohl kaum vergleichbar ... ^^


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> @Riverna: Da hat sich leider nichts wirklich getan. Das Wechselkennzeichen ist hier in Deutschland absolut sinnlos. Man hätte es 1:1 übernehmen sollen aus Österreich.


 Je nach dem was die Versicherungen auf der Basis anbieten werden wird sich noch zeigen ob es sich wirklich gar nicht lohnt.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Januar 2012)

Das Wetter hat mich heut überredet mal Winterreifen aufzuziehn


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Januar 2012)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Das Wetter hat mich heut überredet mal Winterreifen aufzuziehn


 

jetzt erst ? ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Je nach dem was die Versicherungen auf der Basis anbieten werden wird sich noch zeigen ob es sich wirklich gar nicht lohnt.


 
Und warum sollte da irgendwas kommen? Was ist der Anreiz für Versicherungen, in der speziellen Konstellation weniger Geld zu verlangen als mit bspw. Saisonkennzeichen?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2012)

Im Gegensatz zum Saisonkennzeichen kannst du damit ja immer wechseln(aber nie beide gleichzeitig fahren). Das kann an sich schon mal ein Vorteil sein. Wer sagt denn dass immer am 31. Oktober der Winter beginnt und er erst am 1.April wieder aufhört?

Manche Versicherungen hatten, wo es das erste mal angepackt wurde, angeblich schon Pakete fertig bei denen der zweite(aslo natürlich der günstigere) Wagen quasi gratis war. Je nach dem was beim aktuellen Vertrag für das Saisonkennzeichen die Ruhezeit kostet kann das billiger sein.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Saisonkennzeichen kannst du damit ja immer wechseln(aber nie beide gleichzeitig fahren). Das kann an sich schon mal ein Vorteil sein. Wer sagt denn dass immer am 31. Oktober der Winter beginnt und er erst am 1.April wieder aufhört?


 
In der Schule würde es jetzt heißen: Thema verfehlt. Die Frage war, welcher Anreiz für *Versicherungen* besteht, fürs Wechselkennzeichen weniger zu verlangen als bspw. fürs Saisonkennzeichen. Afaik keiner, warum sollten sie es also auch tun? 
Und was die Pressesprecher der Versicherungen immer von sich geben, ala "Wir arbeiten dran." und "Da kommt was." ist bisher nur Gerede - getan hat sich noch nichts, es gibt noch kein einziges solches Angebot, und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, abgesehen von ein paar Cent Ersparnis im Jahr wird da auch nichts mehr kommen. Völlige Luftnummer.
Nicht umsonst sagt der ADAC: ""Wenn das Wechselkennzeichen, so wie es ist, in ein paar Jahren wieder begraben wird, ist es auch nicht weiter schlimm."

Und die Vorteile für dich sind auch nur pseudo-vorhanden, du hast den Papierkram für beide Autos zu erledigen, anstatt dich einfach zurückzulehnen und deine Saisonkennzeichen zu behalten (inkl. Gebühren natürlich dann noch).
Gleichzeitig sind beide Fahrzeuge ja quasi immer fahrbereit angemeldet, im Gegensatz zum Saisonkennzeichen - das freut die Versicherungen überhaupt nicht, da auch ein stehendes Fahrzeug Risiken birgt. 
Aber ich kann das alles gar nicht so gut erklären, les dir am besten ein wenig dazu durch - unterm Strich ist es ziemlicher Unsinn.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

In der letzten Woche gab es ja hier eine Diskussion über Drehzahlen, in dem Zusammenhang habe ich mir jetzt mal ein Kamerastativ fürs Auto bestellt. Sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw. so im Auto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit habe ich jetzt mal meinen alltäglichen Weg in's Büro aus der Perspektive des Tacho gefilmt  .
Schaut dann so aus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btbjTaJiInI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2012)

Und was haben wir jetzt davon?

Ok, immerhin wissen wir jetzt, dass dein Amaturenbrett knistert wie sau... Aber ansonsten?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und was haben wir jetzt davon?


 
Jetzt habt ihr davon, dass ihr seht welches Drehzahlniveau ich für Alltagsrelevant halte .


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Januar 2012)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir den alten TT gebraucht hole. Aber wohl wenn dann erst nach dem Winter. Was für Preise sind für den Realistisch und ist es überhaupt noch "lohnend" sich so ein Auto zu kaufen ?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2012)

"Lohnen" tut sich ein Roadster nie. Ob er dir Spaß macht musst du selbst wissen  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn einen gebrauchten TT, dann einen der nach Mai 2010 gebaut (nicht erstzugelassen) wurde.
Die Preise sind irgendeo zwischen 25.000 und 50.000 Euro, je nach Motor, Ausstattung, Laufleistung und Zustand.

Ob es sich lohnt ist Ansichtssache. Unter rein rationalen Gesichtspunkten (Kofferraum, Variabilität, Platzangebot, ...) eher nicht. Als positive Eigenschaften hat er ein unerwartet gutes Handling, super Fahrleistungen, ein tolles Fahrgefühl und viel Fahrspaß bei niedrigem Verbrauch zu bieten.
Da muss man abwägen was man von einem Auto erwartet.

Als Spaßmobil -> Top 
Als Vernunftkauf -> Flop


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Januar 2012)

ich meinte einen ALTEN TT ^^ das Vorgängermodell von 99 glaub ich wars...

Mein Budget liegt ein wenig unter 25k


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Den hatte ich im Jahr 2000 als Coupé. War auch zu seiner Zeit ein lustiges Auto.
Ich würde wenn dann den 165 kW Quattro empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die lustigste Wahl ein Ur-TT mit nachgerüstetem ESP aber ohne Spoiler. Ich weiß nicht wieviele Besitzer ausser mir sich für diese Art der Nachrüstung entschieden hatten, dürften wohl nicht viele sein. Ist aber die einzige Möglichkeit ohne Spoiler aber mit Sicherheit unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Januar 2012)

Den Spoiler finde ich gar nicht so schlimm. Ist das ESP beim UR-tt vollständig abschaltbar ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Ich sag mal ja, da zu der Zeit das ESP bei allen Fahrzeugen die es schon hatten komplett abschaltbar war, ausser bei Mercedes.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Januar 2012)

Also wenn ich das so sehe fährst du relativ ähnlich wie ich. Ich drehe  allerdings öfters mal bis Strich 3000, da 100Ps doch deutlich weniger Druck haben


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ok, immerhin wissen wir jetzt, dass dein Amaturenbrett knistert wie sau... Aber ansonsten?


 
Mein Armaturenbrett macht überhaupt kein Geräusch. Das ist der Clip von der Kamera welcher immer ans Lenkad geschlagen ist. Bzw. Der Halter der Kamera. Sollte man aber merken, da das Geräusch simultan zum Zittern der Kamera ist und die hängt an der Scheibe, nicht am Armaturenbrett.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und was haben wir jetzt davon?
> 
> Ok, immerhin wissen wir jetzt, dass dein Amaturenbrett knistert wie sau... Aber ansonsten?


Wissen wir, dass er 5,1 km zur Arbeit fährt, dass er vermutlich vor 8,5km erst vollgetankt hat, dass er um 15 Uhr erst zur Arbeit fährt und dafür wohl 8-10 min braucht... und dass in seiner Mp3-Playlist ein Song mit "Someone" im Titel dran ist (Adele?).
Und dass er einer von der Sorte Mensch ist, die die Welt auf Youtube mit Tachovideos "beglückt". 

Gibt teils aber auch sehr schön produzierte Fahr-Videos auf Youtube. Ein Beispiel wäre:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiEi9PnG_rk

Das Auto sagt sicher nicht jedem hier zu, aber das Video finde ich gut gemacht, für einen Amateur-Filmer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wissen wir, dass er 5,1 km zur Arbeit fährt, dass er vermutlich vor 8,5km erst vollgetankt hat, dass er um 15 Uhr erst zur Arbeit fährt und dafür wohl 8-10 min braucht... und dass in seiner Mp3-Playlist ein Song mit "Someone" im Titel dran ist (Adele?).
> Und dass er einer von der Sorte Mensch ist, die die Welt auf Youtube mit Tachovideos "beglückt".


 
Fast alles stimmt, außer das ich nur 4 Tage pro Woche arbeite und heute nur aus Spaß die Strecke gefahren bin  .


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein Armaturenbrett macht überhaupt kein Geräusch. Das ist der Clip von der Kamera welcher immer ans Lenkad geschlagen ist. Bzw. Der Halter der Kamera. Sollte man aber merken, da das Geräusch simultan zum Zittern der Kamera ist und die hängt an der Scheibe, nicht am Armaturenbrett.



Hätte ich jetzt auch behauptet...


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sag mal ja, da zu der Zeit das ESP bei allen Fahrzeugen die es schon hatten komplett abschaltbar war, ausser bei Mercedes.


 
kk denn ich fahre hin und wieder den R von meinem Bruder und manchmal nervt es mich ein bisschen, wenn das ESP regelt


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2012)

Du glaubst ich kaufe ein Nigel-Nagel-Neues Auto mit einem LP von über 50.000 Euro und würde auch nur eine Sekunde akzeptieren das irgendwas Geräusche macht was keine Geräusche zu machen hat? Wenn ja, dann bist du ja ein top Menschenkenner  . Der Wagen würde schneller gewandelt als mein Händler Guten Tag sagen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2012)

Wenn wir schon bei Audi, TTs und Roadsters sind imho war der 1 TT der letzte schöne Audi.


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiEi9PnG_rk



Echt gut gemacht. Wahnsinn! Und dieses "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" Zitat bei 3:08. Ich liebe Hunter S. Thompson. Geiles Video. Made my day!  




Katamaranoid schrieb:


> kk denn ich fahre hin und wieder den R von meinem Bruder und manchmal nervt es mich ein bisschen, wenn das ESP regelt



Dann bist du definitiv zu schnell!  In der aktuellen Autobild Sports Cars, oder wie sich das Blatt nennt, is übrigens was drinne, von wegen, dass die Versicherung ggf. nicht zahlt, wenn du nen Unfall baust und dein ausschaltbares ESP war ausgeschaltet. Lässt sich sowas auslesen? Bestimmt? ESP abschalten is im Straßenverkehr eigentlich nur, um auf Eis und Schnee anzufahren. Sonst nich...


----------



## Riverna (28. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du glaubst ich kaufe ein Nigel-Nagel-Neues Auto mit einem LP von über 50.000 Euro und würde auch nur eine Sekunde akzeptieren das irgendwas Geräusche macht was keine Geräusche zu machen hat? Wenn ja, dann bist du ja ein top Menschenkenner  . Der Wagen würde schneller gewandelt als mein Händler Guten Tag sagen kann.


 
Ansich ist es doch klar das es nicht das Auto ist, weil so knarzen tut nicht mal meine beiden Japaner. Wobei der rote schon, aber bei den ganzen Rennsportlagern die verbaut sind würde auch ein Werksneuer Ferrari im Innenraum den einen oder anderen Ton abgeben...


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Echt gut gemacht. Wahnsinn! Und dieses "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" Zitat bei 3:08. Ich liebe Hunter S. Thompson. Geiles Video. Made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
im normalen straßenverkehr wird das esp auch definitiv nicht abgeschaltet, bitte versteh mich hier nicht falsch !
aber wenn man den wagen mal auf einer rennstrecke bis an die grenzen bringen will, ist ein esp einfach störend!


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> im normalen straßenverkehr wird das esp auch definitiv nicht abgeschaltet, bitte versteh mich hier nicht falsch !
> aber wenn man den wagen mal auf einer rennstrecke bis an die grenzen bringen will, ist ein esp einfach störend!


 

Ok, ich hatte mir schon ernsthaft Sorgen um deine Gesundheit gemacht!


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte mir schon ernsthaft Sorgen um deine Gesundheit gemacht!


 
nein, im normalen straßenverkehr bin ich ziemlich sachte unterwegs und gebe nur da gas wo es nötig ist und möglich.
aber wenn ich ein derart übermotorisiertes fahrzeug fahre, möchte ich das hin und wieder auch ausreizen


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

Von was für einem "übermotorisierten" Fahrzeug sprichst du?


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Von was für einem "übermotorisierten" Fahrzeug sprichst du?


 
naja was heisst übermotorisiert 

um erlich zu sein war das maximale was ich bisher gefahren bin der audi TT RS von nem Verwandten mit 420 PS aber den durfte ich nicht mal ansatzweise ausfahren 

für mich ist halt im moment ein "R" schon das höchste der gefühle, weil ich bei dem die grenzen kenne und den schon ziemlich "gereizt" habe


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

Was ist ein "R"?


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was ist ein "R"?


 

http://www.fitzers-blog.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/03_GolfR_1280_1024.jpg


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

Achso, so ein "R". Bei dem kannst du das ESP eh nicht ausschalten. Wenn du bremst und gleichzeitig lenken tust, gehts wieder rein.


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Achso, so ein "R". Bei dem kannst du das ESP eh nicht ausschalten. Wenn du bremst und gleichzeitig lenken tust, gehts wieder rein.


 
ja, sag ich doch ^^


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

stimmt! Aber die Grenzen mit dem "Ausreizen" sind dann halt schon "eng" gesteckt...


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> stimmt! Aber die Grenzen mit dem "Ausreizen" sind dann halt schon "eng" gesteckt...


 
eben! der wagen könnte eigentlich so viel mehr!
wobei ich denke, dass der großteil der leute, die sich so einen wagen kaufen, eigentlich schon genug fahrpraxis haben. wobei ich mich erlich gesagt nicht dazuzähle. ich kann schon gut mit solchen autos umgehen, aber um erlich zu sein, hab ich erst seit einem jahr den führerschein und zähle mich noch zu den "anfängern" ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Januar 2012)

Die AMS hatte damals den Scirocco getestet bevor man das ESP "abschalten" konnte. Und sie meinten, wenn man einen "runden Fahrstil" hat, dann greift es nicht ein und man ist richtig schnell mit ihm unterwegs.
Was ich insofern bestätigen kann, dass ich ausserhalb des Winters nie das ESP Symbol habe aufleuchten sehen in meinem Scirocco.
Ähnlich verhält es sich im TT. Beim S5 bin ich mir nicht sicher, angeblich ist es in 2 Stufen abschaltbar, so wie bei BMW. Werde ich aber wahrscheinlich nie rausfinden, da ich relativ brav unterwegs bin und so keinen Vorteil durch das Abschalten des ESPs erreichen kann.


----------



## Burn_out (28. Januar 2012)

BMW hat jetzt die M Performance Reihe vorgestellt.

BMW M Performance Reihe: Wann kommt sie und was kostet sie? : BMW News

Was ich beeindruckend finde ist das Diagramm von dem 3 Liter R6 Triturbo

http://www.motor-talk.de/out?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bimmertoday.de%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2FBMW-M-Diesel-Triturbo-M550d-M50d-Drehmoment-Leistungs-Diagramm.jpg

Das sind mehr NM im Stand als gefühlte 90% der herkömmlichen Wagen überhaupt besitzen


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Januar 2012)

Die Werte sind top aber mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf das er sie mit *4 bar Ladedruck* (!!!) erzeugt beeindruckt mich das nicht so ganz. 
Bei anderen Herstellern bekommst du im Dieselbereich 800 Nm (bzw. 1.000 Nm) geboten und das ohne den Motor so zu quälen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Werte sind top aber mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf das er sie mit *4 bar Ladedruck* (!!!) erzeugt beeindruckt mich das nicht so ganz.
> Bei anderen Herstellern bekommst du im Dieselbereich 800 Nm (bzw. 1.000 Nm) geboten und das ohne den Motor so zu quälen.


 
Aber definitiv kein 3 Liter Diesel, oder?


----------



## Burn_out (28. Januar 2012)

Doch, dass ist grob gesagt ein 530D mit 3 Turboladern.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin den S5 mehrfach gefahren und er hat eine göttliche Traktion,  egal ob aus der Kurve oder aus dem Stand unabhängig vom Wetter und dem  Straßenzustand. Insofern fällt es mir schwer überhaupt eine Steigerung  davon zu realisieren.


Wichtig ist aber auch wie gut er sich in Kurven verhält, Stichwort untersteuern.



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> im normalen straßenverkehr wird das esp auch  definitiv nicht abgeschaltet, bitte versteh mich hier nicht falsch !
> aber wenn man den wagen mal auf einer rennstrecke bis an die grenzen bringen will, ist ein esp einfach störend!


Klar, vor allem dann, wenn sich die Anti-Schlupfregelung nicht separat deaktivieren lässt. So etwas degradiert in meinen Augen viele selbstbetitelte Sportwagen zu möchtegern Sportlern, die so ausgelegt sind, dass auch der größte Vollidiot nicht überfordert wird. Nicht deaktivierbares, rigoroses ESP ist in Sportwagen ein absolutes No-Go für mich.


----------



## Burn_out (28. Januar 2012)

Untersteuern haste bei ALLEN Audis. 

Das liegt einfach an der Bauweise und der nicht optimalen platzierung des Motors.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber definitiv kein 3 Liter Diesel, oder?


 
Richtig, die Mitbewerber nehmen 8 oder 12 Zylinder Motoren mit mehr Hubraum und weniger Ladedruck.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Untersteuern haste bei ALLEN Audis.
> 
> Das liegt einfach an der Bauweise und der nicht optimalen platzierung des Motors.


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die Fahrzeuge welche auf der modularen Längsplattform bauen haben den Motor auf, bzw. tw. hinter der Vorderachse, was dazu führt das ein S5 fixer ums Ecke geht als ein 335i oder ein A6 schneller als ein 535i.

Die AB Sport hat mal das (Vorfacelift) S5 Cabrio gegen das 335er Cabrio mit Werksleistungssteigerung um den Hockenheimring gehezt was als Ergebniss brachte, dass der S5 1:18,00 benötigte und der 335er mit Leistungssteigerung 1:18,82. Klingt jetzt nicht spektakulär aber wenn man bedenkt, dass der Audi ja so ein "schlimmer Untersteurer" ist, sollte einem das zu denken geben.

Insofern hat man mehr oder weniger 2 Optionen. 
Entweder Vorurteile pflegen oder von Zeit zu Zeit mal schauen was sich geändert hat.


----------



## Burn_out (28. Januar 2012)

Ich versuche mich da immer auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Mein letzter Kenntnisstand war, dass bei praktisch allen Audis der Motor auf der Vorderachse sitzt.
Beim RS3 haben sie ja sogar extra die Batterie in den Kofferraum gestezt und vorne (ich nenne das einfach mal als Notlösung) breitere Reifen montiert als hinten um da Enlastung zu schaffen.

Das der S5, wenn auch nur marginal, schneller als der 335i ist wundert mich jetzt da schon ein wenig, da ja gerade BMW bekannt dafür ist, dass sie eine nahezu ausgeglichene Gewichtsverteilung haben. Allerdings ist das BMW Cabby auch ein echter Brummer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich da immer auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Mein letzter Kenntnisstand war, dass bei praktisch allen Audis der Motor auf der Vorderachse sitzt.
> Beim RS3 haben sie ja sogar extra die Batterie in den Kofferraum gestezt und vorne (ich nenne das einfach mal als Notlösung) breitere Reifen montiert als hinten um da Enlastung zu schaffen.



Damit hast du auch recht. Aber der RS3 baut auf der PQ35 Plattform von 2003 auf, da sitzt der Motor auf, bzw. vor der Vorderachse. Das wird sich in diesem Jahr bei den Fahrzeugen mit quer eingebautem Motor auch ändern. Da jetzt im neuen A3 erstmals die modulare Querplattform an den Start geht.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Das der S5, wenn auch nur marginal, schneller als der 335i ist wundert mich jetzt da schon ein wenig, da ja gerade BMW bekannt dafür ist, dass sie eine nahezu ausgeglichene Gewichtsverteilung haben. Allerdings ist das BMW Cabby auch ein echter Brummer.


 
In der Testkonstelation ist der BMW 145 kg leicher, hat das bessere Leistungsgewicht (0,3 kg/ PS weniger) und das höhere Drehmoment (+10 Nm). Hilft aber alles nichts. Da der Audi, ob man es mag oder nicht, derzeit in der Mittelklasse zu den Besseren gehört.

Wenn man noch bedenkt, dass der A5/ S5 jetzt auch noch geliftet wurde (er ist jetzt leichter, neuer Kronenradallrad, Motor überarbeitet), dann dürfte jetzt das Ergebniss womöglich noch deutlicher ausfallen.


----------



## fctriesel (28. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich da immer auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Mein letzter Kenntnisstand war, dass bei praktisch allen Audis der Motor auf der Vorderachse sitzt.
> Beim RS3 haben sie ja sogar extra die Batterie in den Kofferraum gestezt und vorne (ich nenne das einfach mal als Notlösung) breitere Reifen montiert als hinten um da Enlastung zu schaffen.


Und wenn du bedenkst dass die Plattform des RS3 bereits 2003 auf dem Markt eingeführt wurde wage ich zu behaupten dass dieser nicht dem aktuellen Technikstandart von Audi entspricht.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, die Mitbewerber nehmen 8 oder 12 Zylinder Motoren mit mehr Hubraum und weniger Ladedruck.



Na also. Damit kommste aber niemals an die Verbrauchswerte & Abgaswerte vom 6-Zylinder ran. Oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Januar 2012)

An die Abgaswerte schon, Verbrauch (Real, nicht auf der Rolle) ist noch unklar.
Aber wie erwähnt, der hohe Ladedruck würde mir Sorgen machen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die AMS hatte damals den Scirocco getestet bevor man das ESP "abschalten" konnte. Und sie meinten, wenn man einen "runden Fahrstil" hat, dann greift es nicht ein und man ist richtig schnell mit ihm unterwegs.


 
Im normalen Straßenverkehr greift das ESP bei mir auch nicht ein. Ich bin zwar flott, aber vorsichtig unterwegs.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

Ich muss das Auto auch mit aller Gewalt dazu zwingen, dass das ESP angeht. Mit den schmalen Winterreifen auf nasser Fahrbahn gehts. Mit den Sommerreifen kaum ne Chance. Lediglich, wenn ich aus hoher Geschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn runterbremse, wird das Heck sehr leicht und fängt an auszukeilen. Dann merkst du die Regeleingriffe.


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Januar 2012)

Was fährst du denn ?


----------



## der_yappi (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn ichs noch recht im Kopf habe fährt er einen Clio RS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (28. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe mit untersteuern eigentlich wenig Probleme, obwohl mein Motor auf der Vorderachse sitzt. Vielleicht fahre ich doch nicht sportlich genug


----------



## Zoon (28. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Richtig, die Mitbewerber nehmen 8 oder 12 Zylinder Motoren mit mehr Hubraum und weniger Ladedruck.


 
Aber wohl kaum in der Fahrzeugklasse Audi A6, BMW 5er, E - Klasse. Und der Audi A6 Biturbo TDI hat ja auch über 3 Bar Ladedruck. Klar hab ich da auch so meine Bedenken wie der auf lange Sicht hält. Aber trotzdem lieber diesen Motor als den ziemlich gleich starken aber deutlich schwereren V10 TDI da reinzukloppen. Der ja zu recht nicht mehr exisitiert.

Insofern wirkt sich es auf den neuen Audi S6 sicherlich auch positiv aus, Biturbo V8 statt schweren V10.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Januar 2012)

Habe vorhin noch einmal ein weniger mit meinem Auto-Kamera-Stativ rumgespielt, dabei kam das raus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwsqikE5I-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6qPvSeKS-0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damit soll es dann auch erstmal gut sein. Weitere Experimente mache ich in ein paar Wochen mit dem neuen Wagen  .


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2012)

Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem ?
> 
> Gebrauchtwagen: Volkswagen, Passat, 4Motion Exclusive Klima Leder, Benzin,


 

Zu teuer. Außerdem säuft der V6 30V ordentlich.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ichs noch recht im Kopf habe fährt er einen Clio RS



Stimmt. Grad auf Party, Auto steht draußen. Ma kurz fotografiert


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Richtig, die Mitbewerber nehmen 8 oder 12 Zylinder Motoren mit mehr Hubraum und weniger Ladedruck.



Welche Mitbewerber? Das maximum beim A6 sind 313PS und bei der E-Klasse 265PS - beide mit 6 Zylindern. Ich fahre selbst auch Audi, aber da muss man klar sagen das Mercedes und Audi ziemlich hinterher hinken, denn obwohl Audi mit Vorsprung durch Technik wirbt hat man mit dem neuen 313PS Diesel gerade mal auf den alten Top 6Zylinder Diesel von BMW aufgeschlossen. Der neue ist schon ein feines Stück Technik.

mfg


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2012)

hier mal mein erstes und erstmal letztes auto(mittlerweile student  ). durft ich in australien besitzen und drinn wohnen.

4l reihensechszylinder mit 215ps oder so  durch benzin und gastank aber über 1000km reichweite, trotz standesgemäßer automatik schaltung, 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...997_Ford_XH_Falcon_Longreach_panel_van_02.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...997_Ford_XH_Falcon_Longreach_panel_van_03.jpg

hatte es hinten mit bett und stauraum ausgebaut.

das is mein jetztiger "fuhrpark"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Daniel Zwinkers Fotos | Facebook


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Audi, VW und Mercedes bieten 8 Zylinder Diesel mit bis zu 800 Nm an, welche im übrigen auch noch früher anliegen. Im Q7 gibt's noch ein 12 Zylinder Diesel welcher auf 1.000 Nm gedrosselt ist.

Wie gut das Turbomonster von BMW ist, muss die Zeit zeigen.
Momentan habe ich meine Bedenken mit BMW, da sie auch den 2 Liter in den 28i Modellen nicht so im Griff haben. Er benötigt doppelt soviel Ladedruck um die Leistung/ das Drehmoment der Mitbewerber zu erzeugen. Was dann indirekt zu einem bis zu 50% höheren Verbrauch führt. Siehe Test des 528i (Testverbrauch 11,3 l/ 100 km).


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Audi, VW und Mercedes bieten 8 Zylinder  Diesel mit bis zu 800 Nm an, welche im übrigen auch noch früher  anliegen.



Sicher, aber eben nicht in der Klasse eines 5ers, A6 oder der E-Klasse. Der dicke V12 des Q7 würde wohl gar nicht in einen A6 passen, und selbst wenn würde er fast einen Kopfstand machen weil der Motor so schwer ist. Hier schlägt BMW mMn aktuell einfach den klar besseren Weg ein. Dazu kommt noch das Q7 mit V12 mehr als das doppelte kostet.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Er benötigt doppelt soviel Ladedruck um die  Leistung/ das Drehmoment der Mitbewerber zu erzeugen.


 
Welchen meinst du da konkret? Audi bietet doch gar keinen A6 Benziner an der um die 250PS hat.

mfg


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Wie kommst du auf 50% mehr Spritverbrauch als die Konkurrenz?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat der 4 Zylinder Turbo von BMW 245PS. Im A6 gibt es schonmal garkeinen Benzinmotor in dieser Leistungsregion. Wenn ich jetzt beim A4 schaue mit dem 2.0 TFSI mit 211PS, dann spuckt der Spritmonitor auch 10,5 Liter Durchschnittsverbrauch aus. Wenn ich jetzt mit einbeziehe, dass der A6 aber deutlich schwerer ist als der A4, dann klingen 11,3 Liter garnichtmehr nach soviel. Zudem hat der BMW dann immernoch 34 PS mehr.

Bei Mercedes sieht es da ähnlich aus, ach die haben in der E Klasse keinen vergleichbaren Motor. Nur den 250er der aber auch seine 10,5 Liter verbraucht bei 204PS.

Der V12 TDI ist wie schon gesagt in dieser Klasse garnicht verbaut. Der Motor ist nebenbei auch sau schwer und und verbraucht auch sehr viel Diesel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Mir ging es um den Motor nicht um das Fahrzeug. Da der TriTurbo auch in unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen angeboten wird (X5, X6, 5er, 7er).
Mercedes bot in der Vergangenheit den E420cdi an, mit V8cdi.

Wie gesagt, der neue Motor muss sich erst beweisen bevor man ihn bewerten kann.

Der BMW 535i liegt im Testverbrauch um die 10,6 bis 11,5 Liter. Da sehen die 11,3 von dem 2 Liter nicht gut aus.
Der 2 Liter von Audi liefert ebenfalls 350 Nm aber benötigt in den meisten Tests 8er Werte. Ich selbst fahr ihn in einem kleinen Auto mit viel Kurzstrecke und hauptsächlich im Stopp&go Verkehr mit 8,15 l/ 100 km. Wenn man jetzt noch den zeitlichen Unterschied berücksichtigt, finde ich die Werte von BMW eher bitter.

Achso, eins noch. Das neue S5 Coupé (Allrad, V6 Kompressor, hohes Fahrzeuggewicht) wurde ebenfalls mit 11,3 l/ 100 km getestet. Nur mit dem Unterschied das er in 4,7 auf 100 geht  .


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mir ging es um den Motor nicht um das Fahrzeug.



Selbst wenn man nur den Motor betrachtet sehe ich da jetzt keine Konkurrenz zum 2Liter Benziner mit 245PS von BMW der laut deiner Aussage sparsamer sein soll bei gleicher Leistung und Drehmomment.

Edit:



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der BMW 535i liegt im Testverbrauch um die 10,6 bis 11,5 Liter. Da sehen die 11,3 von dem 2 Liter nicht gut aus.
> Der 2 Liter von Audi liefert ebenfalls 350 Nm aber benötigt in den  meisten Tests 8er Werte. Ich selbst fahr ihn in einem kleinen Auto mit  viel Kurzstrecke und hauptsächlich im Stopp&go Verkehr mit 8,15 l/  100 km. Wenn man jetzt noch den zeitlichen Unterschied berücksichtigt,  finde ich die Werte von BMW eher bitter.
> 
> Achso, eins noch. Das neue S5 Coupé (Allrad, V6 Kompressor, hohes  Fahrzeuggewicht) wurde ebenfalls mit 11,3 l/ 100 km getestet. Nur mit  dem Unterschied das er in 4,7 auf 100 geht  .


 
Kannst du diese Tests mal verlinken bitte.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Es gab schon Vergleichstest mit dem Audi Motor, da er eben vergleichbar ist. Mein Punkt ist aber, dass er mehr säuft als der N55 aus gleichem Hause. Das kann es nicht sein. Immerhin ist der Motor erst seit 2011 auf dem Markt. Da sollte man doch erwarten das er irgendwas besser kann als Motoren die schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt sind. Zum Ladedruck, ein 2 Liter Turbo aus der letzten Dekade sollte bei 1,2 Bar Ladedruck mehr als 245 PS abgeben und weniger als 11 Liter verbrauchen.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein Punkt ist aber, dass er mehr säuft als  der N55 aus gleichem Hause. Das kann es nicht sein.



Ich frag nochmal: Kannst du die Tests mal verlinken bitte?

mfg


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Die Tests würden mich auch gerade mal interessieren. Ich habe gerade mal ein paar Meinung zum 528i eingeholt und die lagen beim Verbrauch unter 10 Litern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich frag nochmal: Kannst du die Tests mal verlinken bitte?
> 
> mfg


 
Aktuelle AMS z.B.. Ist aber eine echte Zeitung.

.::EDIT::.

Ich habs mal eingescannt.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da der TriTurbo auch in unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen angeboten wird (*X5, X6*, 5er, 7er).



Die sind preislich aber in der Größenordnung des V8 Q7 - da wird sich zeigen wie sich der schlägt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aktuelle AMS z.B.. Ist aber eine echte Zeitung.



Da stehen all die Werte drin du du gerade gepostet hast?



Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal ein paar Meinung zum 528i  eingeholt und die lagen beim Verbrauch unter 10 Litern.



Ja das ist das was man so per google findet.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja das ist das was man so per google findet.


 
Da muss man aufpassen was man findet, da unter der gleichen Typenbezeichnung ein anderes Fahrzeug vorher angeboten wurde.

Wie bereits erwähnt, muss man schon ein wenig die Fachpresse lessen, da ist Google keine Alternative dazu.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Dann will ich mal einen Test posten. Der ist vom 528i mit Automatik. Der hat kombiniert 8,3 Liter verbraucht.

http://www.adac.de/_ext/itr/tests/Autotest/AT4421_BMW_528i_Automatic/BMW_528i_Automatic.pdf

Da hat die AMS scheinbar nur den Wert aus der Stadt genommen, der kommt nämlich auf deine 11,2 Liter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Das entspricht der Werksangabe  .
Ja, ja der ADAC ist ganz großes Kino  .

Die AMS nimmt überhaupt keine Werte von der Rolle, sondern testet.
Aber eins habe ich persönlich bei meinen Fahrzeugen festgestellt, der einzige Wert von der Rolle der einen entfernten Bezug zur Realität hat ist der Stadtverbrauch. Den Tipp hat mir ein Autoverkäufer schon in den 90er gegeben.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das entspricht der Werksangabe  .



Öhm nein, die Werksangabe sind 6,8. Die 8,3 klingen realistisch.

Zu deinem geposteten Test: Es fängt schonmal damit an das es der Kombi ist. Dazu lässt sich hier leider nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie man auf den Verbrauch kommt. Aber das Magazin werd ich mit wohl kaufen, muus ich mal reinsehen.

Edit: der Test wo man den S5 mit 11,3 getestet hat würde mich auch noch interessieren.

mfg


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade gemerkt, dass der Test vom 6 Zylinder 528i ist. Ich dachte den gibt es hier in DE garnicht


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Öhm nein, die Wersangabe sind 6,8. Die 8,3 klingen realistisch.



Ein 250 Otto-PS Wagen (Mittelklasse oder höher) mit Automatik und *real Verbrauch* von ~8 Liter gibt es auf diesem Planeten nicht. Der optimistischte Test des 3 Liter Sauger führte zu knapp 10 Litern/ 100 km. War aber ein Spritspartest gegen den Lexus Hybrid.



XE85 schrieb:


> Zu deinem geposteten Test: Es fängt schonmal damit an das es der Kombi ist, der ist 200k schwerer als die Limo. Dazu läst sich hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen wie man auf den Verbrauch kommt.


 
Naja ob die Differenz von 1.685 kg zu 1.790 kg jetzt 200 kg sind will ich nicht groß nachrechnen  .
Aber die AMS Testverbräuche sind das Realitätsnäheste was du finden kannst.

Wenn du glaubst das die AMS lügt, dann beweis es und es ist OK. Aber da die nationale und internationale Fachpresse in der Regel ähnliche Werte misst, ist diese Verschwörungstheorie nicht zu halten.
Übrigens hat die AMS meinen TT mit einem 8er Wert gemessen, oh was für eine Überraschung  .

.::EDIT::.
Den alten 528er gabe es bis vor ein paar Wochen. Erst jetzt wird der 4 Zylinder 528i ausgeliefert.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja ob die Differenz von 1.685 kg zu 1.790 kg jetzt 200 kg sind will ich nicht groß nachrechnen  .



Ich habe mit dem Wert gerechnet der bei deinem gescannten Test angegeben ist - das der deutlich von der Angabe bei BMW abweicht hab ich auch gerade gesehen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst das die AMS lügt, dann beweis es und es ist OK.


 
Wo behaupte ich das die AMS lügt? Hör bitte auf mir hier etwas zu unterstellen. Ich habe geschrieben "nicht nachvollziehbar". Damit meine ich schlicht die Teststrecke. Aber wie gesagt ich werde mit die Zeitung mal kaufen und mal reinlesen was sich da diesbezüglich findet.


Was ist jetzt mit dem S5 Test wo angeblich 11,3 Liter raus kamen?

mfg


----------



## SaPass (29. Januar 2012)

AMS hat in der Zeitschrift vom 02.01.2012 eine große Zusammenfassung über die Testverbräuche vom letzen Jahr. Das liest sich alles richtig und deckt sich auch mit meiner (sehr geringen) Praxiserfahrung. Also würde ich sagen: Passt schon so.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

Interessant wäre halt jetzt noch, wie erwähnt, wie der "Testverbrauch" zustande kommt. Bzw was ist die "AMS-Verbrauchsrunde" wo der 528i auf 6,9 Liter kommt?

mfg


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Ich kann sowas dann immer schlecht einordnen, da ja in vielen Foren sehr schlecht über die deutschen Autozeitschriften geschrieben wird.
Auto Motor Sport (Zeitschrift) - Erfahrungsbericht - AMS.........ist toll
Welche Autozeitschriften lest ihr? : Honkie's Blog


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wo behaupte ich das die AMS lügt? Hör bitte auf mir hier etwas zu unterstellen. Ich habe geschrieben "nicht nachvollziehbar". Damit meine ich schlicht die Teststrecke. Aber wie gesagt ich werde mit die Zeitung mal kaufen und mal reinlesen was sich da diesbezüglich findet.



Das habe ich nicht behauptet, ich sagte: "Falls du glaubst ...".
Einmal im Jahr wird das Testprozedre erklärt. Das Gute daran ist das alle Fahrzeuge unter exakt den gleichen Bedingungen getestet werden (insofern es machbar ist). Dadurch entstehen relativ repräsentative Ergebnisse die sich schön untereinander vergleichen lassen. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit dem S5 Test wo *angeblich* 11,3 Liter raus kamen?


 
Was heißt hier angeblich?
Hier der Test:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





XE85 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre halt jetzt noch, wie erwähnt, wie der "Testverbrauch" zustande kommt. Bzw was ist die "AMS-Verbrauchsrunde" wo der 528i auf 6,9 Liter kommt?


 
Diese Sparrunde ist eine Fahrt unter denkbarst sparsamen Bedingungen um auszuloten was minimal geht.
Der Testverbrauch ist ein Mix durch alles was geht. D.h. schlimme Dinge wie Messungen und sparsame wie die Verbrauchsrunde. Das Ergebniss ist ein guter Schnitt durch alles was es so gibt. Und deshalb deckt es sich auch ganz gut mit der Realität.
Im krassen Gegensatz zum ECE (auch NEFZ genannt), der ultra unrealistisch ist.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was heißt hier angeblich?
> Hier der Test:



Hier kommt man auf 11,3 - ABER, wie im Text zu lesen ist dieser im Efficiency Modus gefahren worden. Die 4,7s auf 100 aber wohl kaum. Andere Verbrauchswerte sind leider nicht angegeben, sondern nur der offenbar niedrigst mögliche mit erwähntem Programm. Also vergleichbar ist was anderes. Mit welchem Wert aus dem 528i Test soll den das jetzt vergleichbar sein?

Edit: Dazu kommt noch das das vom S5 ein Artikel aus der Auto Zeitung ist, der soll jetzt mit dem AMS Test des 5ers vergleichbar sein wo bei den 11,3 alles eingerechnet ist? 

Edit2: Ich sehe da eine Vergleichbarkeit maximal zu den 6,9 beim 528i - schließlich ist der Wert auch unter Spritsparabsicht gefahren worden, genau wie die 11,3 beim S5.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hier kommt man auf 11,3 - ABER, wie im Text zu lesen ist dieser im Efficiency Modus gefahren worden. Die 4,7s auf 100 aber wohl kaum. Andere Verbrauchswerte sind leider nicht angegeben, sondern nur der offenbar niedrigst mögliche mit erwähntem Programm. Also vergleichbar ist was anderes. Mit welchem Wert aus dem 528i Test soll den das jetzt vergleichbar sein?



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die 11,3 sind der Gesamtschnitt von dem Test. Richtig ist das ein Großteil mit dem Efficiency Modus gemacht wurde. Diesen darf man nicht überbewerten, da es eigentlich nur eine andere Kennlinie fürs Gaspedal ist, der Rest ist Marketing Bla bla.

So gerne du das jetzt schlecht reden magst. Deine Spekulationen sind falsch. Der Testwert ist der Schnitt, kein Einzelwert.



XE85 schrieb:


> Edit: Dazu kommt noch das das vom S5 ein Artikel aus der Auto Zeitung ist, der soll jetzt mit dem AMS Test des 5ers vergleichbar sein wo bei den 11,3 alles eingerechnet ist?



Ich sagte ja die AMS ist das Maß der Dinge, der Rest kommt auf ähnliche Werte.



XE85 schrieb:


> Edit2: Ich sehe da eine Vergleichbarkeit maximal zu den 6,9 beim 528i - schließlich ist der Wert auch unter Spritsparabsicht gefahren worden, genau wie die 11,3 beim S5.


 
Die 11,3 wurden nicht auf einem Sparkurs gefahren sondern sind der Schnitt aus dem Test, welcher zum großen Teil im Efficiency Modus absolviert wurde. Aber eben auch Sprinttests, Bremstests, etc.. gemacht wurden.

Ich selbst bin den S5 mittlerweile 5 mal Probegefahren (PreFacelift V6T) und kam auf niedrige 12er Werte. Dabei sind Bilder wie dieses entstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.::EDIT::.
Übrigens wird der V6T regelmässig gegen den N55 getestet, dabei kommen in 90% der Fälle hohe 10er Werte raus. Also hoch betrifft die Stelle hinter dem Komma.
Zwar hat er dann nur 300 PS, ist aber der gleiche Motor.

.::EDIT 2::.
Habe gerade mal in meinem Archiv (WC) gesucht und den Vergleich N55, also BMW 535i vs. V6T, also Audi 3.0 TFSi gefunden.
Da wurden beide Motoren mit 10,6 l/ 100km gemessen. Das zeigt ungefähr was von den 11,3 l/ 100 km in der AZ zu halten ist. Da es der gleiche Allrad, ein ähnliches Gewicht, das gleiche Getriebe und annähernd die gleiche Leistung ist.
Hier der Test:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. D*ie 11,3 sind  der Gesamtschnitt von dem Test. *



Und woraus schließt du das? Der Artikel lässt hier eben nicht darauf schließen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So gerne du das jetzt schlecht reden magst. Deine Spekulationen sind falsch.* Der Testwert ist der Schnitt, kein Einzelwert.*



Auch hier die Frage woraus schließt du das? Das steht nämlich nicht da - da steht ganz eindeutig das 11,3 in besagtem Modus erreicht wurden.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die 11,3 wurden nicht auf einem Sparkurs gefahren sondern sind der  Schnitt aus dem Test, welcher zum großen Teil im Efficiency Modus  absolviert wurde. Aber eben auch Sprinttests, Bremstests, etc.. gemacht  wurden.



Auch das steht nicht in dem Artikel, bitte poste mir das wo das genau so steht wie du es hier schreibst.


Ich will hier weder was schön oder schlechtreden, nur das was du hier macht ist ein gewaltiger Äpfel mit Birnen vergleich. Wenn schon ein Vergleich dann AMS Test vs. AMS Test oder eben andere, alles andere ist völlig Absurd. Ist ja wie wenn man die Werte von Spieletest von PCGH mit jenen von CB vergleicht. Völlig Wertlos, da unterschiedliche Testverfahren.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß es da ich die Zeitung seit 1999 lese, und sie wie jedes Fachmagazin einmal im Jahr das Testprozedre erklären.

Deine Spielemetapher ist leider ein wenig für die Füße. Da technische Messwerte zwar Schawnkungen unterliegen aber nicht jenseits von gut und böse sind.
D.h. wenn PCGH und CB einen Prozessor testen, kommen sehr ähnliche Ergebnisse raus.

Ich kann es ja auch mit anderen Vergleichen belegen. Da jedes Fahrzeug durch jede Redaktion durchgeht. Und wie ich bereits schrieb die Werte sind sich sehr ähnlich. Die Ausnahme stellt nur die SA, weil sie fast nur unter Vollast testen.

Insofern bleibt dir jetzt nur übrig weiter Verschwörungstheorien auszubrüten oder mir zu glauben. Wie erwähnt, ich beweis es dir gerne mit Fahrzeugen welche von allen Dreien getestet wurden.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (29. Januar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich fahr ich hier den verbrauchsärmsten Benziner:
Detailansicht: Opel - Corsa - Corsa D 1.2 - Spritmonitor.de

Opel Corsa D 1.2 70 PS


----------



## ich558 (29. Januar 2012)

In Relation zur Leistung ist der Verbrauch aber auch nicht so niedrig


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Spritmonitor Werte sind interessant, dienen aber fast nur dem Verfasser zur Auswertung, da für alle Anderen unklar ist unter welchen Bedingungen die Werte ermittelt werden. Oder hart ausgedrückt, ich kann da reinschreiben was ich will.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Januar 2012)

Das Thema Wankel und Motorsport.
Hier fahren RX-8 mit:SPEED Streaming
Atm müsste man einen der Mazda hören.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Deine Spielemetapher ist leider ein wenig für die Füße. Da technische  Messwerte zwar Schawnkungen unterliegen aber nicht jenseits von gut und  böse sind.
> D.h. wenn PCGH und CB einen Prozessor testen, kommen sehr ähnliche Ergebnisse raus.



Du scheinst wenige Tests diesbezüglich zu lesen. Denn nehmen wir mal den Core i7-3820 Test. Konkret F1-2010. PCGH erreicht 97FPS, CB in gleicher Auflösung 71FPS. Das ist mit sicherheit nicht den Messchwankung geschuldet sondern vielmehr den unterschiedlichen Testverfahren, Settings und der unterschiedlichen Scenen - PCGH verwendet eine eigene Scene in Bahrein, CB hingegen nutzt den integrierten Benchmark.

Wir sehen also klar das Werte von CB schlicht nicht mit denen von PCGH vergleichbar sind. 

Um wieder zu den Autos zurückzukommen sehe ich hier keinen Sinn mehr weiter zu diskutieren solange nicht die gleiche Basis herrscht, also ein Vergleich unter den selben bedingungen, ergo von den selben Testern. AMS wird ja wohl den neuen S5 auch testen, oder hat es schon. Da haben wir dann eine Sinnvolle vergleichsbasis.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da jedes Fahrzeug durch jede Redaktion durchgeht.



Hast die AMS also den neuen S5 auch schon getestet? Wenn ja immer her mit den Ergebnissen.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn die neue AMS im Briefkasten liegt, dann schaue ich immer gleich in das Inhaltsverzeichniss ob der S5 dabei ist. Leider war die AZ bisher die einzige Zeitschrift welche bereits einen Test veröffentlicht hat.

Aber ich habe dir vorhin einen Test vom A6 vs 535i verlinkt, dort benötigt der leicht gedrosselte Motor (nur in der Höchstleistung beschränkt, Drehmoment identisch) die besagten 10,6 l/ 100 km. Das dürfte den 11,3er Wert der AZ indirekt bestätigen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch gerne ein aktuelles anderes Fahrzeug raussuchen und die Tests einscannen, dann dürfte relativ klar sein, wie ähnlich die Testergebnisse sind.

Zum CPU Test, ich dachte da eher an sowas wie einen Cinebench und weniger an irgendwelche Gametests, da vollkommen unklar ist was da genau getestet wird. Bei einem Autotest hingegen ist relativ klar was getestet wird (Beschleunigung, Bremstest, ...).

.::Edit::.
Lustigerweise setzen sich jetzt auch die 11,3 l/ 100 km vom 528i ins richtige Licht, da im gescannten Test der 535i mit Automatik und Allrad weniger verbraucht.
Damit dürfte relativ klar "bewiesen" sein was von dem 2 Liter BMW Motor zu halten ist.

.::Edit 2::.
Was mich auch wieder zurückbringt auf meine Theorie mit dem hohen Ladedruck und dem hohen Verbrauch. Sowohl mein TTchen als auch der 535er und der V6T arbeiten mit 0,6 Bar und sind alle vom Verbrauch her OK. Der 528er, der TT-S, der Opel Corsa OPC und viele weitere mehr arbeiten mit 1,2 Bar Ladedruck oder mehr und sind Säufer. Hmm, wenn einem das nicht zu denken gibt....


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Stimmt. Grad auf Party, Auto steht draußen. Ma kurz fotografiert



Oh fukc! Ich hab echt Bilder gepostet... Ich war betrunkener, als ich dachte!


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum CPU Test, ich dachte da eher an sowas wie einen Cinebench...



Ich habe doch explizit geschrieben Spieletests, du hast es sogar zitiert und "Spielemetapher" quittiert



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei einem Autotest hingegen ist relativ klar was  getestet wird (*Beschleunigung, Bremstest, ...*).



Das die Werte von Beschleunigung und Bremstest vergleichbar sind stand ja gar nicht zur Diskussion - was soll man da groß unterschiedlich testen, das ist in der Tat mit Cinebench bei CPUs vergleichbar.

Es ging aber um den Verbrauch, und da ist das schon nicht mehr so einfach.

Eine kleine Recherche hat ergeben, das nämlich AMS den Verbrauch ermittelt in dem man während des Tests bei dem das Fahrzeug insgesammt ca. 3000km zurücklegt, jede Tankung genau dokumentiert und daraus dann den Testverbrauch errechnet. Die Autozeitung hingegen gibt auf der Homepage an den Testverbrauch auf einer speziellen Runde zu ermitteln die 110,5km lang ist und aus jeweils 1/3 Stadt/Land/Autobahn besteht. Das bestätigt das es hier ähnlich ist wie bei den Spieletest, die Werte werden unterschiedlich ermittelt und sind somit nicht vergleichbar. Daher ist mir nun auch klar was damit gemeint ist das man die 11,3 Liter des S5 mit dem Efficiency Modus erreicht hat - damit ist man offensichtlich diese Normrunde gefahren.

Ich hoffe du willst mir jetzt nicht weiter erklären das die Verbrauchswerte einer 110km Normrunde mit denen eines Gesammtestverbrauchs über 3000km vergleichbar sind, in denen von Beschleunigungs bis Bremstest alles enthalten ist.

mfg


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fahr ich hier den verbrauchsärmsten Benziner:
> Detailansicht: Opel - Corsa - Corsa D 1.2 - Spritmonitor.de
> 
> Opel Corsa D 1.2 70 PS



Wenn man nun die geringe Leistung in betracht zieht, mag das vom Verbrauch her schon stimmen. Wobei man sagen mit das 5.5L für einen Benziner schon ein guter Wert ist, egal ob 55PS oder 90PS. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was mich auch wieder zurückbringt auf meine Theorie mit dem hohen Ladedruck und dem hohen Verbrauch. Sowohl mein TTchen als auch der 535er und der V6T arbeiten mit 0,6 Bar und sind alle vom Verbrauch her OK. Der 528er, der TT-S, der Opel Corsa OPC und viele weitere mehr arbeiten mit 1,2 Bar Ladedruck oder mehr und sind Säufer. Hmm, wenn einem das nicht zu denken gibt....



Eins vorweg ich halte BMW für den Hersteller der die besten Motoren baut (R6, V8,V12). Jedoch muss ich ITpassion in diesem Fall hier zustimmen, mehr Ladedruck = mehr Verbrauch. Mehr Luft = mehr Treibstoff... anders geht es gar nicht.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> ...mehr Ladedruck = mehr Verbrauch. Mehr Luft = mehr Treibstoff... anders geht es gar nicht.



Dagegen ist auch gar nichts einzuwenden, es kam mir nur spanisch vor das dadurch ein 2 Liter Turbo mit 245 PS den Verbrauch eines 3 Liter Kompressors mit 333PS haben soll.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du willst mir jetzt nicht weiter erklären das die Verbrauchswerte einer 110km Normrunde mit denen eines Gesammtestverbrauchs über 3000km vergleichbar sind, in denen von Beschleunigungs bis Bremstest alles enthalten ist.


 
Mein Punkt ist, dass die Tetergebnisse der 3 wichtigsten Autizeitungen in der Regel annähernd gleich sind. Wie bereits gesagt, ich kann dir das an manigfaltigen Beispielen zeigen. Die AMS ist der Benchmark, der Rest kommt meist auf ähnliche Werte.

Aber das der 535er und der A6 V6T mit weniger getestet wird kommt dir nicht spanisch vor?


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber das der 535er und der A6 V6T mit weniger getestet wird kommt dir nicht spanisch vor?



Überhaupt nicht, der Test stammt ja aus der Auto Bild, hier müsste man jetzt wieder suchen wie die den Verbrauch ermittelt. Es bestärkt nur einmal mehr meine Vermutung das die Verbräuche aufgrund unterschiedlicher Testverfahren unter den verschiedenen Zeitungen nicht vergleichbar sind.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt, ich kann dir das an manigfaltigen Beispielen zeigen.


 
Ich bitte darum

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, der Test stammt ja aus der Auto Bild, hier müsste man jetzt wieder suchen wie die den Verbrauch ermittelt. Es bestärkt nur einmal mehr meine Vermutung das die Verbräuche aufgrund unterschiedlicher Testverfahren unter den verschiedenen *Zeitungen nicht vergleichbar sind*.


 
Ich habe gerade noch einmal in meinem Archiv nachgeschaut. Da sprang mich ein Test mit dem A6 V6T an. Der hat auf das *zehntel genau* den gleichen Verbrauch sowohl in der AB als auch in der AZ:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (29. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn man nun die geringe Leistung in betracht zieht, mag das vom Verbrauch her schon stimmen. Wobei man sagen mit das 5.5L für einen Benziner schon ein guter Wert ist, egal ob 55PS oder 90PS.



Leistung hin oder her, es zählt für mich der Absolutverbrauch. Auch wenn ich 300 PS hätte würde ich genau so schnell fahren wie jetzt, natürlich würde ich dann auch mehr verbrauchen. Doch das ist nicht Verständnis von Autofahren. Für mich zählt meistens Wirtschaftlichkeit, Spaß hat man auf Deutschenstraßen sowieso nicht und die Zeit die man durch schneller Fahren einspart steht bei immer höher werdenen Spritpreisen in keiner Relation zu den Kosten die dadurch verursacht werden. 
Jede Firma die einen Prozess/Verfahren am laufen hat würde niemals nur um bei gegebener Menge an Produkt 33% der Zeit einzusparen die doppelten Kosten aufwenden.
Im KFZ Bereich sieht man sowas aber jeden Tag. Ich sag nur Hausfrauenpanzer.


----------



## ich558 (29. Januar 2012)

Aber nen Lambo als Profilbild zu haben passt jetzt nicht ganz zu deiner Aussage


----------



## fctriesel (29. Januar 2012)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Jede Firma die einen Prozess/Verfahren am laufen hat würde niemals nur um bei gegebener Menge an Produkt 50% der Zeit einzusparen die doppelten Kosten aufwenden.


 Warum nicht? Verdopplung der Kapazität bei gleichen Kosten.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (29. Januar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber nen Lambo als Profilbild zu haben passt jetzt nicht ganz zu deiner Aussage


 
Naja das ist eher historisch, früher so mit 13 oder so fand ich den cool und hab den als Avatar überall verwendet und jetzt hab ich den halt immer noch weil ich mich selber mit dem Bild an sich indentifiziere, wenn ich einanderes Ava nehmen würde würd ich mich selber manchmal in Foren nicht mehr finden.^^



fctriesel schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Verdopplung der Kapazität bei gleichen Kosten.


 

Ich habe das falsch ausgedrückt:

Ich meinte das andersrum.
Beispiel:
in 12 h 1t Produkt bei X Kosten
in 8 h 1t Prudkt bei 2X Kosten


Wie gesagt würde keine Firma machen. Eher würde die Firma einfach noch eine Produktionsanlage bauen wenn sie mehr Output bräuchten.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Leistung hin oder her, es zählt für mich der Absolutverbrauch. Auch wenn ich 300 PS hätte würde ich genau so schnell fahren wie jetzt, natürlich würde ich dann auch mehr verbrauchen. Doch das ist nicht Verständnis von Autofahren. Für mich zählt meistens Wirtschaftlichkeit, Spaß hat man auf Deutschenstraßen sowieso nicht und die Zeit die man durch schneller Fahren einspart steht bei immer höher werdenen Spritpreisen in keiner Relation zu den Kosten die dadurch verursacht werden.
> Jede Firma die einen Prozess/Verfahren am laufen hat würde niemals nur um bei gegebener Menge an Produkt 33% der Zeit einzusparen die doppelten Kosten aufwenden.
> Im KFZ Bereich sieht man sowas aber jeden Tag. Ich sag nur Hausfrauenpanzer.



Wieso fährst du dann keinen Smart? Mit dem Teil brauchst du ca 50% von deinem Verbrauch und kommst am Ende ebenfalls an. Abgesehen davon verdoppelte sich der Spritverbrauch bei doppelter Leistung nicht. Ich habe das doppelte von deiner Leistung aber nur etwas mehr Verbrauch  Wenig Leistung ist kein Garant dafür das der Verbrauch am Ende niedrig ist. Ich wette mit 90PS oder 110PS würdest du maximal das gleiche verbrauchen, bei gleicher Fahrweise.



XE85 schrieb:


> Dagegen ist auch gar nichts einzuwenden, es kam mir nur spanisch vor das dadurch ein 2 Liter Turbo mit 245 PS den Verbrauch eines 3 Liter Kompressors mit 333PS haben soll.
> 
> mfg



Dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe mich mit den Motoren von Audi und BMW nicht beschäftigt. Trotzdem würde ich jederzeit einen BMW Motor vorziehen... Wenn es nicht gerade eine 4 Zylinder Luftpumpe ist, weil 4 Zylinder von BMW gehen gar nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2012)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt würde keine Firma machen. Eher würde die Firma einfach noch eine Produktionsanlage bauen wenn sie mehr Output bräuchten.


 
Ja und, wer lebt sein Leben denn wie eine Firma?  Bescheuerter Vergleich. Es zählt nicht überall beste Effizienz.

Wenn du das tatsächlich so meinen würdest, dürftest du hier auch nicht angemeldet sein, schließlich ist das wertvolle Zeit, die du hier verbringst, und stattdessen produktiv nutzen könntest..


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch einmal in meinem Archiv  nachgeschaut. Da sprang mich ein Test mit dem A6 V6T an. Der hat auf  das *zehntel genau* den gleichen Verbrauch sowohl in der AB als auch in der AZ:



Das wundert mich jetzt nicht - denn Auto Bild verwendet ein praktisch identisches Testverfahren wie die Auto Zeitung. Eine entsprechende Testrunde mit etwa 1/3 Anteil der Abschnitte Stadt/Land/AB. Das heisst folglich das diese beiden Werte in der Tat Zeitschreiftenübergreifend vergleichbar sind. 

Jetz wäre halt ein vergleich von AMS zu AB oder AZ interessant - denn da unterscheiden sich die Verfahren signifikant.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe mich mit den Motoren von Audi und BMW nicht beschäftigt. Trotzdem würde ich jederzeit einen BMW Motor vorziehen... Wenn es nicht gerade eine 4 Zylinder Luftpumpe ist, weil 4 Zylinder von BMW gehen gar nicht.


 
Bei deinem Zitat weißt du aber schon welcher Hersteller den R4 und wer den V6 hat?


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Es ging generell darum das 4 Zylinder BMW Motoren mMn nix taugen. Wobei ich persönlich selbst einen aktuellen R4 von BMW einem Audi Motor vorziehen würde.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Ich kann ihm da schon zustimmen. Der 325i oder der 330i im E90 waren schon tolle Motoren. Auch der 3.2 R6 im M3 E46 war ein Sahnestück.
Was mich wundert ist, dass BMW auch im E9X verdammt gute Diesel gebaut hat, wenn nicht sogar die besten, auch im 4 Zylinder Bereich. Aber bei den Turbobenzinern scheinen sie einfach zu scheitern. Der 335i war schon kein Meisterwerk was Haltbarkeit angeht und nur mit dem 2.0T scheint es ja auch nicht sehr rosig weiterzugehen.

Zumindestens der kleine 1.6T soll ja ganz gut sein. Der wurde im 1er BMW getestet und als sehr gut bewertet.

€: Wieso ziehst du den BMW R4 einem Audi R4 vor? Die BMW 4 Zylinder Sauger sind sowas von extrem träge und durstig. Audi ist in meinen Augen absolut Marktführend was 4 Zylinder Turbos angeht. Der 2.0 TFSI ist einfach eine Granate.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Weil BMW und Mercedes für mich die einzigen deutschen Premium Marken sind, ausserdem weiß man bei BMW das die Motoren auch 200.000 mitmachen. Bei Audi habe ich da schon ganz anderes im Bekanntenkreis erfahren  Für mich ist Audi nix anderes als ein VW in anderem Design. Von Premium keine Spur, ausser beim Preis.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> ...
> Zumindestens der kleine 1.6T soll ja ganz gut sein. Der wurde im 1er BMW getestet und als sehr gut bewertet.
> ...


 1.6T?
Dann müsste / könnte es der aus der Kooperation mit Peugeot sein.
Hat sich im Mini und diversen Peugeots und Citroens schon lange bewährt.
Und hat ne ziemliche PS-Bandbreite von so 150PS bis über 210PS

Den Motor im Mini JCW oder im Peugeot 207RC oder im RCZ 
Würde ich sofort nehmen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Ist aber ein kleiner Säufer, der 1,6er.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass der aus dem Mini stammt. Den Motor gibt es aktuell im 116i(130PS) und 118i(170PS).

Das würde auch mit den Gerüchten zusammenpassen, dass BMW den 1er auf Frontantrieb umstellt. De Mini ist ja auch ein FWD oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Ja klar. Er begründet den Kleinwagen mit quer eingebautem Motor und Frontantrieb.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist aber ein kleiner Säufer, der 1,6er.


Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Der 118i verbraucht ca 7,5 Liter. Das geht wohl in Ordnung bei 170PS.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Das stimmt.
Aber kürzlich hat die AMS den komischen Mini Cooper Coupé oder wie das Ding heißt mit der 211 PS Version getestet und kam höher als der zur Referenz angegebene GTi, welcher auch von den restlichen Daten besser weg kam. Der Verbrauch lag irgendwo um die 10,5 l/ 100 km.

Mit anderen Worten, in der kleinen Leistungsstufe funktioniert er, in der Großen eher nicht. Wo wir wieder beim Ladedruck wären....


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Mini Cooper Works Coupe heißt das Teil, finde ich im übrigen sehr geil. 
Er enspricht genau meinen Vorstellungen, ein kleines Auto, mit viel Leistung und einem gewissen Charm.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

Charm hat er wirklich, ich finde ihn optisch auch wirklich nicht schlecht. Aber total überteuert für die mikrige Verarbeitung bei Mini. Dann doch lieber nen GTI.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Ja, so ein Polo GTI hat schon was Mir gefällt da allerdings nur das etwas ältere Modell mit dem 1.8T. Da ist der Motor wirklich ausgereift. Dem 1.4 TSI traue ich noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber nen GTI.


 
Das magst du so sehen, zum Glück trifft das nicht auf mich zu.  Der Golf insgesamt hat soviel Reiz für mich, wie Fusspilz aus dem Schwimmbad.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

aber der 1.4 scheint wirklich spassig zu sein  
allerdings leider noch nicht fahren dürfen 

allerdings scheint mir ein 1.4er motor doch mal wirklich zu wenig hubraum...


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Der mikrige Hubraum wird durch den Turbo kaschiert, vor 10 Jahren hatte ein vernünftiger Klein/Kompaktwagen noch einen 2L Motor. Heute einen 1.4L mit 5 Turbos und 3 Kompressoren... muss man mögen, ich werde es nie mögen. Tubro und oder Kompressor gerne, aber doch net bei einer 1.4L Luftpumpe. Eigentlich gehören Motoren mit weniger 2L von Grund auf verboten... auch wenn ich dann eins von meinen Autos abgeben müsste.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Ähem, nur zur Richtigstellung, der Golf GTi macht alles besser und das für den schmaleren Kurs.

Was den 1,4er angeht, ich bin ihm im Scirocco mal probegefahren. Er macht alles besser was saugende Vierzylinder vor ihm konnten. Ist mir persönlich aber auch eine Nummer zu klein.


----------



## Mosed (29. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Tubro und oder Kompressor gerne, aber doch net bei einer 1.4L Luftpumpe.



Wo soll der Unterschied sein, ob du 1,4 Liter oder 3 Liter auflädst? Außer dass der 1,4 Liter das wirklich nötig hat?


Habe mir mal aus Spass einen neuen 3-er 328i konfiguriert. gut 62.000€ - was ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Beim Design macht der Golf es nicht besser, somit schon mal ein Argument für viele Leute.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wo soll der Unterschied sein, ob du 1,4  Liter oder 3 Liter auflädst? Außer dass der 1,4 Liter das wirklich nötig  hat?



Weil bei einem 3L am Ende wenigstens was bei rum kommt und keine 122PS wie beim 1.4L Motor.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Naja viele Leute ist wol eher relativ. Der Golf verkauft sich dann schon einen Tacken besser.
Ist halt irgendwo auch eine Frage des Anspruchs. Der Innenraum des Mini ist vom Material eher zum abgewönnen. Da weiß der GTi schon eher zu überzeugen.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Ich bin den Mini Cooper schon gefahren und auch den aktuellen Golf. Natürlich hat der Golf eine etwas bessere Verarbeiterung vom Innenraum, jedoch ist das Design einfach weniger "langweilig" in meinen Augen was bei mir persönlich mehr punkten würde als der Innenraum. VW und Audi finde ich persönlich halt äusserlich total zum abgewöhnen, da täuscht meiner Meinung auch der bessere Innenraum nicht drüber hinweg. Aber das ich meine ganz persönliche Meinung, mir sind die Autos von der VAG einfach zu Einheitlich und somit zu langweilig. Mir fehlen da einfach die Ecken und Kanten... es ist wie der Streber früher in der Schule, den mochte auch niemand.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Dann scheint sich das ja gewandelt zu haben, denn Audi ist aktuell wie ein Suchtmittel, die verkaufen sich so extrem, dass man kaum hinterhekommt und extreme Lieferzeiten hat.
Ich bin zu Audi gekommen, weil mir der Innenraum sehr gut gefällt, er aufgeräumt ist und man sich sehr schnell zurechtfindet.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn du Audi "Fan" bist, wieso hast du dann einen BMW auf deinem Avatar?


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Weil ich beide Marken liebe
Audi gefällt mir vom Innenraum einfach sehr sehr gut, aber bei BMW ist es das Exterieur was ich sehr schön finde. Ein Audi sieht für mich optisch immer nach viel Gewicht aus. Ein E46 oder auch das 1er Coupe haben einen angenehm aggressiven Look. Auch der E90 sieht sehr sportlich aus, allerdings wiegt der auch einiges. Natürlich nur mit sportlichem Austattungspacket.

Ich habe aber generell nie etwas gegen eine Marke. Nur kann ich mich nicht ganz frei machen von der "deutschen Markenbrille". Ich finde auch einen Mazda 3 MPS oder einen Ford Focus ST/RS sehr geil. Auch Nissan, Subaru und Mitsubishi haben Modelle die ich sehr gut finde, aber da sehe ich einfach nicht den letzten Anreiz mir so ein Auto mal  kaufen zu wollen. Jedenfalls aktuell nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Dann scheint sich das ja gewandelt zu haben, denn Audi ist aktuell wie ein Suchtmittel, die verkaufen sich so extrem, dass man kaum hinterhekommt und extreme Lieferzeiten hat.
> *Ich bin zu Audi gekommen*, weil mir der Innenraum sehr gut gefällt, er aufgeräumt ist und man sich sehr schnell zurechtfindet.


 
Also was fährst du nochmal?


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil bei einem 3L am Ende wenigstens was bei rum kommt und keine 122PS wie beim 1.4L Motor.


 
mal abgesehen davon, das der 1,4er mit sicherheit schneller hinüber ist.... 
und 122PS ? der hat 180...


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Auch wieder so ein "Vorurteil" ohne Belege. Der 1,4er ist genauso haltbar oder nicht wie andere Motoren.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Januar 2012)

Hast du ein Beleg?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Darüber das etwas nicht passiert?
So funktioniert Beweisführung eher schlecht. Wer was unterstellt sollte es bestenfalls auch belegen. Alles andere macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also was fährst du nochmal?



Ich selber fahre einen Audi A3 8L. Hatte als Fahrschulwagen einen A3 8PA der gerade frisch aus dem Werk kam. Der hat mich dann etwas "versaut". Ich war davor absoluter BMW Fan und fand Fließheckmodelle ala Golf total kacke. Als ich dann die ersten Runden im A3 gefahren bin habe ich mich etwas in den verliebt. Ein wenig hat mich auch ein Kumpel dahingebracht der absolut auf VW und Audi schwört. Ich habe mich dann extrem viel über Audi informiert mir Modelle angeschaut usw. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir auch einen A4 kaufen als 1. Auto, da ein A3 ja in gewisser Weise ein Lifestylefahrzeug ist und entsprechend kostet. Ich bin letztendlich dann aber doch vergleichsweise günstig an einen guten rangekommen.
Die oberen Modelle wie der A6 oder der A8 gefallen mir dann schon weniger, da die einfach nur fett und protzig sind, dass gefällt mir nicht. Wobei da Markenübergreifen ein 5er BMW schon eher zusagt. 
Letztendlich würde ich mich aber doch immer lieber für einen Kompakt oder Mittelklassewagen entscheiden.


Ob der 1.4 haltbar ist oder nicht kann man ja so noch nicht sagen. Das wird erst die Zeit zeigen. Aktuell muss man einfach davon ausgehen, dass die Ingenieure schon eine längere Haltbarkeit eingeplant haben.


----------



## ich558 (29. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Weil ich beide Marken liebe
> Audi gefällt mir vom Innenraum einfach sehr sehr gut, aber bei BMW ist es das Exterieur was ich sehr schön finde. Ein Audi sieht für mich optisch immer nach viel Gewicht aus. Ein E46 oder auch das 1er Coupe haben einen angenehm aggressiven Look. Auch der E90 sieht sehr sportlich aus, allerdings wiegt der auch einiges. Natürlich nur mit sportlichem Austattungspacket.
> 
> Ich habe aber generell nie etwas gegen eine Marke. Nur kann ich mich nicht ganz frei machen von der "deutschen Markenbrille". Ich finde auch einen Mazda 3 MPS oder einen Ford Focus ST/RS sehr geil. Auch Nissan, Subaru und Mitsubishi haben Modelle die ich sehr gut finde, aber da sehe ich einfach nicht den letzten Anreiz mir so ein Auto mal  kaufen zu wollen. Jedenfalls aktuell nicht.


 
Genau das gleiche trifft auch auf mich zu


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Ich Wechsel von Zeit zu Zeit meine 'Lieblingsmarke', da es keinen Hersteller gibt der quer durch das ganze Spektrum überzeugt. Insofern könnte ich mir als Nr.14 genausogut den nächsten RS3, wie auch den Camaro/ Camaro ZL1 oder einen Jaguar XK-R vorstellen.


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, das der 1,4er mit sicherheit schneller hinüber ist....
> und 122PS ? der hat 180...


 
Belege für die Aussage? Ansonsten ist das nur dahergelabere ohne Sinn.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich Wechsel von Zeit zu Zeit meine  'Lieblingsmarke', da es keinen Hersteller gibt der quer durch das ganze  Spektrum überzeugt. Insofern könnte ich mir als Nr.14 genausogut den  nächsten RS3, wie auch den Camaro/ Camaro ZL1 oder einen Jaguar XK-R  vorstellen.


 
Fast jedes Jahr ein neues Auto? Das muss wirklich Leidenschaft sein. Mein nächstes (erst Nr.6) wird auf jedem Fall mein Traumwagen sein - fragt sich nur wann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Was ist dein Traumwagen?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Januar 2012)

67' Buick Riviera GS.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Willst du dir den als Hobby oder als Dailydriver zulegen?


----------



## ich558 (29. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> 67' Buick Riviera GS.



Bin zwar überhaupt kein Fan von solch alten Autos aber das Teil hat echt was


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Jedes Jahr ein neuer Wagen? Hast du die als Firmenwagen oder so?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Nö. Ich kaufe meine Autos ganz normal und rechne lieber Spessen ab. So kann mir keiner reinreden was ich fahren soll. Übrigens es würde sich ab einem gewissen BLP nicht mehr lohnen, wegen der 1% Regelung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Willst du dir den als Hobby oder als Dailydriver zulegen?



Auto ist für mich eigentlich kein Hobby, jedenfalls kein richtiges. Aber dieses eine Auto... . Ich kann mich einfach daran nicht satt sehen. So kann Liebe auf ersten Blick auch sein. Im Sommer würde ich es ganz normal täglich fahren. Im Winter natürlich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, das der 1,4er mit sicherheit schneller hinüber ist....
> und 122PS ? der hat 180...


 
Es gibt keinen 1.4L Motor von VW mit 180PS... sondern 122PS und 160PS 

Quelle: VW Golf VI


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

170 PS gab's im Ver Golf GT. Und 180 PS im Polo GTi, Fabia RS, Audi A1.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Doch gibt es. Da hier im Zusammenhang mit dem Mini der GTI gefallen ist, gehe ich davon aus das der Polo GTI gemeint ist. Dieser hat in der Cup Edition 180PS.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen 1.4L Motor von VW mit 180PS... sondern 122PS und 160PS
> 
> Quelle: VW Golf VI


 
falsch



Burn_out schrieb:


> Doch gibt es. Da hier im Zusammenhang mit dem Mini der GTI gefallen ist, gehe ich davon aus das der Polo GTI gemeint ist. Dieser hat in der Cup Edition 180PS.



genau.

Und warum kleinere Motoren schneller kaputt gehen sollen ? 
Kleinere Motoren = mehr drehzahl = stärkere Belastung über längeren Zeitraum = schneller kaputt... 
soviel zu meiner Theorie.. oder könnt ihr mir sagen, warum das nicht so sein sollte ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Die AMS hat als Vergleichswert zum 211 PS Cooper Coupé den Golf GTi mit ebenfalls 211 PS herangezogen. So konnte man den Verbrauch ein wenig in Relation setzen.


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Leistungsmäßig ok, aber der Golf ist doch eine Klasse über dem Mini?

@*Katamaranoid*: Wieso mehr Drehzahl bei den kleinen Motoren? Die drehen doch genauso wie jeder andere Motor. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass 4 Zylinder Motoren aus Glas gebaut werden, die sind genauso massiv wie ein 6 Zylinder nur eben in ihrer eigenen "Liga".


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> falsch
> Und warum kleinere Motoren schneller kaputt gehen sollen ?
> Kleinere Motoren = mehr drehzahl = stärkere Belastung über längeren Zeitraum = schneller kaputt...
> soviel zu meiner Theorie.. oder könnt ihr mir sagen, warum das nicht so sein sollte ?


Wie schon gesagt wurde: Mehr Drehzahl ist Unsinn. Das gibts wenn dann bei japanischen Motoren, aber die wurden dafür extra konzipiert.
Mein Clio hat einen 1,2L Turbomotor und der rote Bereich Drehzahlmesser ist in etwa vergleichbar mit dem aus ITs TT. Ich schalte auch bei ca 2000 u/min, kann aber wenn es sein muss bis 6000 hochdrehen. Bringt im Stadtverkehr nur wenig, außer erhöhten Verbrauch. 

Deine Aussage stimmt nur dann, wenn jemand hinterm Lenkrad hockt, der das Ding tritt wie Sau, und das verkürzt auch bei großen Motoren die Lebensdauer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Leistungsmäßig ok, aber der Golf ist doch eine Klasse über dem Mini?


 
Das stimmt. Aber der GTi ist sparsamer und beschleunigt besser. Das war ja das Erstaunliche. Und eben hier greift die zu starke Aufladung. Ist nicht wirklich toll für den Verbrauch.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

Brauche ich bei kleineren motoren nicht mehr druck um auf die gleichen Pferdestärken wie mit mehr hubraum zu kommen ?
also "dumm" gesagt ? 
Ausserdem habe ich doch bei größeren motoren eine gleichmäßigere Kraftverteilung oder ?
Ich meine nur, dass ich einen hubraumarmen turbo wohl mehr strapazieren würde als einen starken sauger.
Allerdings bin ich den Polo wie gesagt nich gefahren und kanns von daher nicht beurteilen.
Es geht auch nicht um die Zylinder sondern um den hubraum....


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Das stimmt. 
Grundsätzlich gibt es beim Verbrennungsmotor nur 3 Wege zur Leistung:

- Hubraum
- Drehzahl 
- Aufladung (z.B. Turbo, Kompressor, Radialverdichter, ....)

Wie die Kraft abgegeben wird ist zu komplex um es in ein paar Worte zu fassen, da muss man das Objekt der Begierde schon probefahren um das zu erfahren.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte hier keine hubraumdiskussion auslösen ^^


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Naja, die kleinen Motoren werden ja nicht bis an die Schmerzgrenze getunt, das sieht man schon daran das sie relativ wenig Ladedruck haben. Sportversionen und die BMW Turbos nehme ich da mal vorweg, da die ja scheinbar doch etwas mehr haben.
Der Turbolader an sich simuliert ja auch nur mehr Hubraum.

Wie IT schon sagte gibt es auch die Version über mehr Drehzahl an Leistung zu kommen. Musterbeispiel ist für mich da der Honda S2000. Der hat einen 2 Liter Saugmotor mit 240PS und ein Drehzahlband bis 9000 Umdrehungen. Allerdings muss man den Motor ziemlich treten um auch die Leistung zu bekommen und dadurch ist der Spritverbrauch sehr hoch.
Wo ich das schreibe fällt mir ein, dass man selbiges über die R6 Motorn von BMW sagt. Denen muss man auch erst Drehzahl geben um die Leistung zu spüren.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Und warum kleinere Motoren schneller kaputt gehen sollen ?
> Kleinere Motoren = mehr drehzahl = stärkere Belastung über längeren Zeitraum = schneller kaputt...
> soviel zu meiner Theorie.. oder könnt ihr mir sagen, warum das nicht so sein sollte ?


 
Nach dieser Theorie nach, dürfte der S2000 Motor keine 100.000 Kilometer mitmachen und die alten Saugdiesel müssten 2Mio schaffen. Drehzahl hat nichts mit der Laufleistung zu tun...


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber der GTi ist sparsamer und beschleunigt besser. Das war ja das Erstaunliche. Und eben hier greift die zu starke Aufladung. Ist nicht wirklich toll für den Verbrauch.


Das ist ja dann der 2.0 TSI im Golf GTI oder? Der Motor ist schon sehr gut abgestimmt, ich kenne ihn aus dem Rocco. Da ist der 1.6 L im Cooper Works halt schon sehr aufgeblasen dagegen.
Wobei mal in einem Autotestvideo der GTI und ein Mini (kann sein, dass es der Cooper S mit 184 PS war) um einen Rundkurs gejagt wurden, und die Zeit am Ende identisch war, da der Mini wohl in den Kurven schneller war.

Unterm Strich muss natürlich immer der GTI gewinnen, alleine schon weil er halt quasi voll Alltagstauglich ist mit Kofferaum und richtig Platz für 4 Leute. Die beiden bedienen ja leicht unterschiedliche Kundengruppen. Das eine ist ein Sportmodell, das andere ein Life-Style Gokart. Niemand kauft den Mini deshalb, weil viel reingeht oder man super Freunde mitnehmen kann. 
Für mich gehört der eher in Richtung Smart Roadster und Co. und dafür verkauft er sich sehr gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Drehzahl hat was mit Belastung/ Verschleiß zu tun. Je häufiger und je schneller der Kolben durch den Zylinder rauscht umso höher ist der Verschleiß. Deshalb leben drehzahlarme Motoren tendenziell länger.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nach dieser Theorie nach, dürfte der S2000 Motor keine 100.000 Kilometer mitmachen und die alten Saugdiesel müssten 2Mio schaffen. Drehzahl hat nichts mit der Laufleistung zu tun...


 
hat es nicht ? 
für mich ist drehzahl gleich belastung... folglich mehr verschleiß.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Drehzahl hat was mit Belastung/ Verschleiß zu tun. Je häufiger und je schneller der Kolben durch den Zylinder rauscht umso höher ist der Verschleiß. Deshalb leben drehzahlarme Motoren tendenziell länger.


 
Und genau das halte ich für ein Gerücht... das mag zu treffen wenn man zwei Motoren nimmt und einen mit dauerhaft 2000U/Min laufen lässt und einen mit dauerhaft 5000U/Min. Aber es gibt genau so ITR Motoren die ihre 300.000 Kilometer drauf haben, trotz 9000U/Min. Oder Nissan Motoren mit 7800U/Min die 400.000 gelaufen sind. Wenn der Hersteller den Motor auf die hohe Drehzahl auslegt, macht das am Ende keine Probleme.



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> hat es nicht ?
> für mich ist drehzahl gleich belastung... folglich mehr verschleiß.


 
Ach stimmt darum hört man ja von massenhaften Motorschäden am S2000 Motor... oder nee... warte mal. Was für dich mehr Verschleiß hat oder nicht ist irrelevant. Den die Motoren haben damit scheinbar keine Probleme.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

die haben aber dann schon hier und da eine motordusche gekriegt 

allein schon die kraftverteilung eines aufgeblasenen turbos mit niedrigem hubraum verleitet zum drücken. meine meinung.

edit: ich bin auch schon autos mit 600k gefahren... was die allerdings schon für probleme hatten willst du nicht wissen


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Du kannst es ganz leicht selbst ausprobieren.
Kauf 1.000 identische Motoren, lass die eine Hälfte bei 1.500 Upm laufen die Andere bei 6.000 Upm. Dann wirst du feststellen, dass du früher und mehr Ausfälle in der Gruppe mit der hohen Drehzahl hast.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

übrigens möchte der S2000 auch ganz gerne gepflegt werden um so schön zu halten. und 2liter sind etwas anderes als 1.4 o.O


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2012)

naja, drehzahl führt nicht imemr zu schnellerem verschleiss. Da spielen so viele faktoren mit, dass man eine solch allgemeine aussage einfach nicht treffen kann.
Ein gutes beispiel sind motorradmotoren, die drehen nicht selten bis 15000,und ich kenne ein paar leute die solche motorräder besitzen. Ein gutes beispiel ist ein bekannter, der eine R1 hat, die ist ca 12 jahre alt. Gewartet wird sie so gut wie nie, ölwechsel ist das einzige was einigermasen regelmäßig gemacht wird. Sonst wird sie halt in der saison gefahren, danach wird sie so wie sie ist in n schuppen gestellt, und in der nächsten saison wieder rausgezogen und weitergefahren.
hat nun auch um die 70tkm drauf, und trotz der zähen "wartung" noch keinen einzigen schaden gehabt und läuft immer aufs erste an. 
Also, bei guter materialwahl etc kann ein hochdrehzahlmotor auch lange leben, die wartung spielt halt auch eine rolle (wobei es bei diesem biespiel scheinbar auch ohne große wartung funktioniert^^)


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2012)

Ob der Motor nun 350.000 Kilometer packt oder 420.000 Kilometer läuft dürfte am Ende egal sein. Ein Motor der 400.000 Kilometer bei normalem Einsatz mit hohen Drehzahlen (2000U/Min - 7800U/Min) packt, wird mit weniger Drehzahl keine 900.000 Kilometer schaffen. Für solche Aussagen das Drehzahlen generell schädlich für Motoren sind, wird keiner von euch einen Beweis haben. Weil wenn das so wäre würde Honda und Nissan doch absolut geile Motoren bauen, wenn die mit hohen Drehzahlen schon bis zu 400.000 Kilometer erreichen... was dann mit weniger. 



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> übrigens möchte der S2000 auch ganz gerne  gepflegt werden um so schön zu halten. und 2liter sind etwas anderes als  1.4 o.O


 
Du scheinst auch immer eine Ausrede für deine nicht zutreffenden Aussagen zu finden oder? Natürlich muss ein Motor mit einer hohen Literleistung und mit hohen Drehzahlen gepflegt werden, dass trifft aber genau so auf andere Motoren zu.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

... dir ist aber schon klar dass die nicht ständig in der drehzahl getreten werden oder ? und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass wenn du den motor ständig trittst, der die 400k sieht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Der Zusammenhang zwischen Belastung und Verschleiß ist ein Fakt, da brauch man nicht groß spekulieren.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang zwischen Belastung und Verschleiß ist ein Fakt, da brauch man nicht groß spekulieren.


 
dankeschön  -.-


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang zwischen Belastung und Verschleiß ist ein Fakt, da brauch man nicht groß spekulieren.


 das stimmt. Aber belastungen gibt es viele. Drehzahl, Ladedruck, lastmoment etc...
Außerdem leigt es wie schon gesagt, auch stark an den motoren selber wie lange sie potentiell halten bis die ersten großen reperaturen kommen, das hat jeder hersteller besser oder schlechter im griff. Gutes beispiel find ich porsche, die motoren machen locker 200tkm mit ohne großen verschleiss, werden aber trotzdem oft hart rangenommen und haben ne vergleichsweise hohe literleistung


----------



## Burn_out (29. Januar 2012)

Das man nicht ständig von S2000 Motorschäden hat ist wenig verwunderlich, das Modell ist absolut selten vertreten und auch Unterhaltungstechnisch auf Porschenniveau. Wenn der Motor in einem Volumenmodell wie dem Golf drin wäre, würde man denke schon häufiger was über Probleme hören.
Ich denke auch, dass mehr Drehzahl mehr Verschleiß bedeutet. Finde ich auch logisch, da die gesamten beweglichen Teile sind einfach X mal mehr bewewegen müssen.

Zu der Theorie, dass die kleine Turbomotoren öfters getreten werden kann ich eigentlich nur gegenteiliges behaupten. Denn gerade weil der Motor mehr Leistung hat und das dank Turbo über eine breite und früh anliegende Drehzahl, kann der Motor schonender gefahren werden. 
Bei einem 1.4 Liter Sauger mit sagen wir mal 70PS muss man doch richtig aufs Gas latschen damit man auf die Nennleistung kommt und es forwärts geht.

Das Motorradbeispiel finde ich interessant, aber nicht gut gewählt. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gilt ein Motorradmotor mit 70k Kilometern doch schon eher zu den Langläufern?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Da greift sozusagen das Budget. Porsche verkauft teuer genug um gutes Personal, aufwändige Tests und best mögliches Material zu verarbeiten und als Krönung wissen auch die meisten Kunden wie man mit so einem Meisterwerk umzugehen hat.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da greift sozusagen das Budget. Porsche verkauft teuer genug um gutes Personal, aufwändige Tests und best mögliches Material zu verarbeiten und als Krönung wissen auch die meisten Kunden wie man mit so einem Meisterwerk umzugehen hat.


 
ich würde auch sagen das die altersgruppe ein wenig anders ist, als die eines Polos oder Golfs... (was natürlich auch auf das budget zurück zuführen ist)


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> und als Krönung wissen auch die meisten Kunden wie man mit so einem Meisterwerk umzugehen hat.


 DAS würd ich jetzt nicht sagen  Ein porsche ist schliesslich nicht gemacht um gemütlich mit 100 sachen über die autobahn zu schleichen 
Guck mal die gebrauchtangebote durch, wie viele porsche es mit 200tkm+ gibt, und die motoren sind idR noch lange nicht fertig, weil sie eben für solche belastungen ausgelegt sind...
Wobei ich finde, dass die motorenhaltbarkeit heutzutage das kleinste problem bei nem auto ist, da machen andere faktoren wie elektrik, rost und co den löwenanteil aus. In dem geschäft vom vatter gab es z.B. schon vor 20 jahren nen Peugeot diesel, der hatte glaub so um die 400tkm drauf, und nie irgend ein motorproblem gehabt. Aber behandelt wurde er laut aussage vom vatter nie toll, praktisch immer überladen, im kalten zustand immer sofort vollgas etc... von daher muss man sagen, dass die motoren bei den meisten herstellern mittlerweile doch sehr verschleissarm sind


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2012)

Das Porsche Fahrzeuge mit besonderer Sorgfalt behandelt werden belegt sowohl die Wartungsstatistik von Porsche, Porsche Fahrzeuge werden noch zum PZ gebracht wenn normale Fahrzeuge als Inspektion nur noch einen Ölwechsel von Mr. Wash bekommen. Als auch die Versicherungsstatistik welche belegt, dass Porsche Fahrzeuge relativ selten Unfallursächlich sind.

Und der andere Punkt ist, dass man nicht darauf reinfallen sollte, "Statistiken" von Einzelerfahrungen ab zu leiten. Die sagen nichts aus.
Ich habe z.B. In der letzten Woche einen netten Gewinn im Lotto eingefahren, dennoch glaube ich nicht das das jetzt jede Woche so weiter geht.


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2012)

mein 1.4er im Rocco dreht die meiste Zeit im 7. Gang unter 2500rpm. Bei 3000rpm sind 150 erreicht, was für den Alltag reicht. Wo soll da bitte erhöhter Verschleiß herkommen? Den Motor im Passat Prügel ich trotz 230tkm immer noch ordentlich auf Langstrecken, hat bisher auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang zwischen Belastung und Verschleiß ist ein Fakt, da brauch man nicht groß spekulieren.


 
Klar sind hohe Drehzahlen eine Mehrbelastung. jedoch wird diese nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Ich habe einige Freunde im Bekanntenkreis die keinerlei Probleme mit ihren HDZ Motoren haben trotz Laufleistungen von über 250.000 Kilometer. Mein Motor läuft auch noch sehr gut, obwohl er 230.000 Kilometer runter hat und viel und öft Vollgas und vorallem Drehzahlen von über 6000 U/Min sieht. Unter anderem waren da auch 300 Kilometer Vollgasfahrten mit Dauerhaft 6800U/Min dabei... keinerlei Probleme. Ölwechsel wird halt alle 7.000 Kilometer gemacht, dann hat man auch mit hohen Drehzahlen kein Problem. Dieses Vorurteil von wegen "böse böse Drehzahlen" kommen komischweise meistens von Leuten die noch nie Drehzahlen von über 5000 gesehen haben. 

Und zum Unterhalt vom S2000... dieser ist im Unterhalt um einges günstiger als meine Karren. Also wird das wohl kaum ein Argument sein, dass die Besitzer den Karren besonders schonen. Dafür ist die Anschaffung und der Unterhalt einfach zu günstig.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, wenn der Motor für hohe Drehzahl gemacht wurde (Nissan, Honda und Co) halten die Motoren auch ohne Probleme ihre 300.000 Kilometer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dieses Vorurteil von wegen "böse böse Drehzahlen" kommen komischweise meistens von Leuten die noch nie Drehzahlen von über 5000 gesehen haben.


Bei einem Benziner hast du bei über 5000 Umdrehungen aber auch einen ziemlich hohen Spritverbrauch, deshalb werden woh viel nicht über längere Zeit mit sehr hohen Drehzahlen fahren, weil's einfach zu unwirtschaftlich ist, außer Rentner, die brauchen zum einparken schon oft über 5000 Umdrehungen ( und die Kupplung riecht bis hier  ).Meine Auto kann sowieso nur maximal 4700 1/min ab, ist aber auch ein Diesel.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2012)

Um den hohen Spritverbrauch ging es aber zu keiner Zeit  Abgesehen davon finde ich meine 8.7L für 162PS eigentlich annehmbar.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, dass der Verschleiß beim Sauger mit hoher Drehzahlen genau so hoch ist wie bei einem aufgeladenen Motor mit nicht so hohen. Nur macht sich dieser Verschleiß an anderen Stellen bemerkbar. Während bei hohen Drehzahlen Kolbenringe und Zylinder mehr leiden, zerren bei aufgeladenen Motoren höhere Kräfte an Lagern, Pleuel und Kurbelwelle. Bei beiden Arten sind die Teile entsprechend der Belastung dimensioniert.

Spritverbrauch ist sowieso ein Thema, bei dem die Autoindustrie versucht den heutigen Autofahrer dreist für dumm zu verkaufen. Von Generation zu Generation, vom Facelift zum Facelift erzählen die dauernd was von xx% mehr Leistung und xx% weniger Verbrauch. Da dürften Autos mittlerweile gar kein Sprit mehr verbrauchen, sondern diesen erzeugen. Hauptsache das "dumme Volk" konsumiert. Ich erinnere mich daran wie mein Ford Cougar BJ. 1999 mit einer 2.5l Maschiene 170PS sich mit 6,7l/100km begnügte - bei ruhiger AB-Fahrt. Kann mir mal einer sagen, wieviel ein modernes Auto mit vergleichbarer Leistung und etwa 1600kg Masse vebraucht - nur reale Werte bitte.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Januar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich doch bei größeren motoren eine gleichmäßigere Kraftverteilung oder ?


Das kann man generell nicht sagen. Gerade der Mini JCW hat eine sehr ausgewogene Kraftverteilung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich daran wie mein Ford Cougar BJ. 1999 mit einer 2.5l Maschiene 170PS sich mit 6,7l/100km begnügte - *bei ruhiger AB-Fahrt*. Kann mir mal einer sagen, wieviel ein modernes Auto mit vergleichbarer Leistung und etwa 1600kg Masse vebraucht - nur reale Werte bitte.


 
So funktioniert das leider nicht. Mit einem gesamt Schnitt kann man deutlich mehr anfangen, als wenn man sich nur die Rosinen rauspickt.
Auf der BAB braucht mein Wagen auch nur einen super niedrigen 6er Wert bei Tempomat 150. Aber das sagt nichts aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich daran wie mein Ford Cougar BJ. 1999 mit einer 2.5l Maschiene 170PS sich mit 6,7l/100km begnügte - bei ruhiger AB-Fahrt. Kann mir mal einer sagen, wieviel ein modernes Auto mit vergleichbarer Leistung und etwa 1600kg Masse vebraucht - nur reale Werte bitte.


 
BMW 520D 6,7L im Durchschnitt. 1750KG
Und der wird auf der AB richtig getreten


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2012)

Du kannst Diesel nicht mit Benziner vergleichen. Ich habe mit dem 1.9er TDI bei 140km/h mit Tempomat + Automatik und ordentlich beladen 3,9L im Durchschnitt erreicht. Das Gleiche Auto hat aber auch bei ca 560km Autobahn mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 176km/h 16 Liter im Durchschnitt gebraucht.


----------



## Burn_out (30. Januar 2012)

So ich habe mir heute mal die aktuelle AMS gekauft, mal sehen was die so alles schreiben.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So funktioniert das leider nicht. Mit einem gesamt Schnitt kann man deutlich mehr anfangen, als wenn man sich nur die Rosinen rauspickt.
> Auf der BAB braucht mein Wagen auch nur einen super niedrigen 6er Wert bei Tempomat 150. Aber das sagt nichts aus.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, dann so. Der Gesamtschnitt betrug, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, 7,4l-7,6l/100km bei vernünftiger Fahrweise. Dein Auto ist aber ein schlechter Vergleich, da ca. 300kg leichter und deutlich mehr Leistung, weshalb der Motor sich wesentlich weniger anstrengen muss. Und was ist das für eine Tabelle? Reale von dir ermittelte Werte deines TT?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und was ist das für eine Tabelle? Reale von dir ermittelte Werte deines TT?


 
Das ist ein Auszug aus dem Spritmonitor, in welchem ich haarklein jede einzelne Betankung seit der Abholung im Werk eingegeben habe. So dass sie für mich ein guter Überblick ist, wie sich der Verbrauch von Fahrzeug zu Fahrzeug entwickelt.

Benutzer ITpassion - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2012)

Echt? Die Mühe würde ich mir nicht machen. Mir reichts, was der Bordcomputer so hergibt. Bzw. ich komm eh nie auf unter 10 Liter/100km. Insofern isses mir dann auch egal, was verbraucht wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2012)

Der Boardcomputer ist aber relativ weit von der Realität weg. Und der Aufwand ist überschaubar. Während der Sprit fließt tipple ich auf dem iPhone schon einmal die meisten Dinge ein, dann brauche ich auf dem Weg zur Kasse nurnoch Spritmenge und die Summe eingeben, fertig.

So weiß ich 100%ig was mein Wägelchen schluckt. Alle anderen Methoden sind dagegen vergleichsweise unpräzise.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2012)

Naja, mir isses relativ wuppe, ob ich jetzt 9,5 oder 10,5 Liter/100km verbrauche. So genau will ich das ganricht wissen.


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Boardcomputer ist aber relativ weit von der Realität weg. Und der Aufwand ist überschaubar. Während der Sprit fließt tipple ich auf dem iPhone schon einmal die meisten Dinge ein, dann brauche ich auf dem Weg zur Kasse nurnoch Spritmenge und die Summe eingeben, fertig.
> 
> So weiß ich 100%ig was mein Wägelchen schluckt. Alle anderen Methoden sind dagegen vergleichsweise unpräzise.


 
Wie hoch ist den der Unterscheid zwischen Real- und Boardcomputerverbrauch bei dir?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, mir isses relativ wuppe, ob ich jetzt 9,5 oder 10,5 Liter/100km verbrauche. So genau will ich das ganricht wissen.


 
Das ist auch vollkommen OK.
Aber da mich das Autothema mehr als nur so beiläufig interessiert, ist eben auch der Verbrauch ein Faktor den ich gerne ganz genau wissen möchte.
Für die Meisten dürfte das egal sein.



ich558 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist den der Unterscheid zwischen Real- und Boardcomputerverbrauch bei dir?


 
Unterschiedlich, zwischen 0 und 50%  .


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist auch vollkommen OK.
> Aber da mich das Autothema mehr als nur so beiläufig interessiert, ist eben auch der Verbrauch ein Faktor den ich gerne ganz genau wissen möchte.
> Für die Meisten dürfte das egal sein.


 
Ich verbrauch ungefähr eine Tankfüllung in 2 Wochen. Diese Maßeinheit reicht mir!


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2012)

50% kann ich mir aber schwer vorstellen


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist ein Auszug aus dem Spritmonitor, in welchem ich haarklein jede einzelne Betankung seit der Abholung im Werk eingegeben habe. So dass sie für mich ein guter Überblick ist, wie sich der Verbrauch von Fahrzeug zu Fahrzeug entwickelt.


 
So habe ich das auch gemacht, leider ist bei mir der Tageskilometer und somit auch der Gesamtkilometermesser kaputt gegangen. Da ich zu faul bin am Winterauto was zu machen, kann ich es nun nicht mehr kontrollieren. Schon ein komisches Gefühl wenn der Tank leer ist und der Tageskilometerstand immernoch bei 0 steht. 

Nochmal zum Thema Drehzahlen... wie einige vielleicht wissen fährt meine Freundin bzw Verlobte einen Mazda MX3 V6. Ihre Fahrweise gleicht der einer Oma, bei spätestens 3k wird geschaltet (auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen dürfen es auch mal 4k sein). Fährt in der Regel nie schneller als 120 bis 130km/h weil der Kübel darüber anfängt zu saufen usw. Der Hocker hat nun knapp 160.000 Kilometer runter, heute ruft sie mich ganz entsetzt an der Motor würde klopfen. Tja was soll ich sagen? Hat der Motor bei knapp 160.000 Kilometern doch tatsächlich den Ar*** zugekniffen. Er hat immer frisches Markenöl bekommen, immer frische Kerzen usw. Also an der Pflege lag es nicht... gut man muss dazu sagen die alten V6 Motoren von Mazda/Ford sind auch ziemlich fürs Hinterteil. Bei meiner Fahrweise wäre das Teil wahrscheinlich 100.000 Kilometer früher verreckt. Da lobe ich mir doch Honda und Nissan Motoren, die bekommt man in der Regel bei gescheiter Pflege nicht kaputt. Ein Kumpel von mir wollte seinen Honda Motor killen (1.6L 75PS) und hat das Teil mit Wasser statt Öl laufen lassen... nach 30Min war der immer noch net kaputt.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir wollte seinen Honda Motor killen (1.6L 75PS) und hat das Teil mit Wasser statt Öl laufen lassen... nach 30Min war der immer noch net kaputt.



Wie kommt man auf so ne Idee?


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2012)

Der Civic war total durchgefault, die Motoren nix wert da die Karosserien vom ED schneller wegrosten als der Motor kaputt geht und somit ein Überangebot an Motoren herrscht dazu scheinbar grenzenlose Langeweile gepaart mit Zerstörrungswillen.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> scheinbar grenzenlose Langeweile gepaart mit Zerstörrungswillen.



I see...


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2012)

Nissan Sunny GTI-R als Limousine in Schifferstadt

Was für ein geiles Teil. Oder den hier... den finde ich auch nicht schlecht. 

Nissan Sunny GTI-R als Sportwagen/Coupé in Rostock


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nissan Sunny GTI-R als Limousine in Schifferstadt
> 
> Was für ein geiles Teil. Oder den hier... den finde ich auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Nissan Sunny GTI-R als Sportwagen/Coupé in Rostock


 
Bäh, die finde ich ja mega hässlich 
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2012)

Haube und Heckspoiler gefallen mir auch nicht, aber sind halt leider Serie.


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir wollte seinen Honda Motor killen (1.6L 75PS) und hat das Teil mit Wasser statt Öl laufen lassen... nach 30Min war der immer noch net kaputt.



Ja die halten wirklich was aus .. Kenn ich auch von einen, der freute sich schon dass der Motor "aus" war dabei war einfach nur der Tank leer geworden


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. Januar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir wollte seinen Honda Motor killen (1.6L 75PS) und hat das Teil mit Wasser statt Öl laufen lassen... nach 30Min war der immer noch net kaputt.


 
Das ist kein Wunder. Wasser statt Öl - ist Geheimtip für Profis, die wissen das Wasser an Stelle von Motoröl besser ist. Man muss nur Wasser wöchentlich wechseln. Und das geile daran ist, dass man, wenn man will, täglich Wasserwechsel machen kann, da es so gut wie nichts kostet. Einfach am Straßenrand Ölablassschraube auf, Wasser raus, neues Wasser rein - fertig. Ich fahre schon seit Jahren mit Wasser. Man darf nur im Winter kein Frostschutz vergessen. Am besten eignet sich das Scheibenreinigungswasser von Aral. Dann hat man sehr lange was vom Motor. Laufleistungen über 1000000km sind mit Wasser möglich. Vielleicht habt ihr schon mal was von Autos mit solchen Laufleistungen gehört und euch gewundert? Das liegt daran, dass die von Anfang an mit Wasser gefahren wurden.


----------



## ich558 (1. Februar 2012)

Ein kleines Video zur allgemeinen Erheiterung  Autobahn-Wahnsinn - Irre Autofahrt auf dem Mittelstreifen - Auto - Bild.de


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Video zur allgemeinen Erheiterung  Autobahn-Wahnsinn - Irre Autofahrt auf dem Mittelstreifen - Auto - Bild.de


 Das ist doch besser:Mit dem Motorrad dem Gipfel entlang - rodeo.to - täglich lustige Internet Videos
Aber kein Auto.


----------



## Riverna (1. Februar 2012)

Der Typ ist einfach nur krass... oder bescheuert, je nach Ansicht.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2012)

Mir geht die Muffe vom zukucken...


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2012)

Bei was jetzt?
Dem von  mir verlinkten Video?

Ein wenig schmal solange der fährt sollte wenig passieren.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Februar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Video zur allgemeinen Erheiterung  Autobahn-Wahnsinn - Irre Autofahrt auf dem Mittelstreifen - Auto - Bild.de


 
So viel zu dem Video.. ein Wunder, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.


----------



## ich558 (1. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> So viel zu dem Video.. ein Wunder, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.



Sowas kann man ja nicht wissen; wer recherchiert schon auf eigene Faust nach den Gründen aber ohne Hintergrundwissen siehts halt komisch aus


----------



## Exception (2. Februar 2012)

Jeder sollte Informationen kritisch hinterfragen, gerade wenn sie vom Springer Verlag stammen.


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2012)

Da hätten wir aber viel zu tun, wenn wir jedes Video auf Youtube vom Co erst noch nachrecherchieren würden.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Februar 2012)

Hat von euch eig. jmd ne Standheizung im Auto?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine einbauen lassen soll.
Hab schon mal bei zwei Vertragswerkstätten ne Anfrage gestellt und im WWW gekuckt


----------



## moe (2. Februar 2012)

Nö. Die 5km bis das Kühlwasser warm ist halt ich grade noch so aus.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Februar 2012)

Aktuell wohl eher 8Km oder mehr. Durfte heute zwei Mal ins eiskalte Auto und hätte mich über eine Standheizung extrem gefreut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Februar 2012)

Da mein Wägelchen brav jede Nacht seit der Abholung im Werk in meiner Garage übernachten durfte, geht es ihm gut und mir auch  .


----------



## der_yappi (2. Februar 2012)

Meiner steht normalerweise auch in der Garage.
Leider hat meine Mum aktuell Probleme mit den elekt. Schiebetüren ihres 1007er (durch die Kälte)
Jetzt hat sie sich in der Garage eingenistet


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, meiner steht jetzt auch in der warmen trockenen Garage und zwar die ganze Zeit, während ich mir täglich den Arsch auf Bushaltestellen abfriere. Heute wollte ich keine 1/4 Stunde auf den Bus warten, also bin ich 2km zu Fuß nach Hause gelatscht. Hoffentlich ist der Winter bald vorbei.


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nen überdachten stellplatz im hof. Zumeist bin ich aber zu faul um das hoftor aufzumachen zum reinfahren. Deswegen bin ich eigentlich immer lampenparker.


----------



## Klutten (2. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hat von euch eig. jmd ne Standheizung im Auto?


 
Ich bin glücklich eine zu haben. Aktuell lasse ich sie morgens 15 Minuten vor meiner Abfahrzeit laufen und freue mich über angenehme Temperatur im Innenraum, egal ob ich in oder vor der Garage parke. Angenehm ist auch, dass der Motor eine gewisse (wenn auch geringe) Grundwärme bekommt. Das macht sich sofort durch einen weicheren Lauf bemerkbar. Ohne Standheizung läuft so ein Diesel doch deutlich rauer in den ersten 10 Minuten. Den Mehrverbrauch bekomme ich nicht wirklich mit.


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin glücklich eine zu haben. Aktuell lasse ich sie morgens 15 Minuten vor meiner Abfahrzeit laufen und freue mich über angenehme Temperatur im Innenraum, egal ob ich in oder vor der Garage parke. Angenehm ist auch, dass der Motor eine gewisse (wenn auch geringe) Grundwärme bekommt. Das macht sich sofort durch einen weicheren Lauf bemerkbar. Ohne Standheizung läuft so ein Diesel doch deutlich rauer in den ersten 10 Minuten. Den Mehrverbrauch bekomme ich nicht wirklich mit.



Unser Diesel Q7 zeigt zwischen ca. -5 bis -15° ein recht komisches Verhalten. Man fährt normal los (bzw. es wird später geschaltet als sonst) und sobald man vom Gas geht wechselt die Automatik scheinbar in den Lehrlauf egal in welchem Gang man ist. Ist das den normal? Der Mehrverbrauch liebt zZ übrigens bei ca. +2 Liter


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zur Zeit froh die Garage geliehen zu bekommen. Nur nach der Arbeit wird es dann frostig.
Mittlerweile ist es so kalt dass meine Frost-Warmlampe aus bleibt. Unter -6°C meint mein Auto wohl dass man die Kälte auch so merkt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Februar 2012)

mir macht die kälte morgens nichts aus, liegt wohl auch daran dass ich jahrelang jeden winter komplett mitm roller durchgefahren bin und von daher recht resistent gegen die kälte bin Finds eher angenehm, morgens würd ich in nem gemütlich warmen auto wohl mit dem einschlafen zu kämpfen haben


----------



## Mosed (2. Februar 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Den Mehrverbrauch bekomme ich nicht wirklich mit.



Ist ja auch nur sehr wenig. Der Motor verbraucht dank der Vorheizung ja auch etwas weniger. Bei Bussen lohnt sich das sogar.



ich558 schrieb:


> Unser Diesel Q7 zeigt zwischen ca. -5 bis -15° ein recht komisches Verhalten. Man fährt normal los (bzw. es wird später geschaltet als sonst) und sobald man vom Gas geht wechselt die Automatik scheinbar in den Lehrlauf egal in welchem Gang man ist. Ist das den normal?



Naja, in den Leerlauf wechselt die sicher nicht. Ich vermute mal, dass die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung auf ist. (Wenns denn eine Wandlerautomatik ist) Kannst du eig auch testen: wenn du dann Gas gibts geht die Drehzahl schneller hoch als es zur Geschwindigkeitszunahme passt. Genau genommen sogar direkt hoch. Also die Drehzahl schnellt hoch und dann beschleunigt der Wagen.
Hast du den Verdacht, weil die Drehzahl auf nahezu Leerlaufdrehzahl runterfällt, wenn du vom Gas gehst? Das passiert bei offener Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung. Dann besteht nur noch eine hydraulische Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe. Ein Gang ist aber weiterhin eingelegt.


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aktuell wohl eher 8Km oder mehr.


 
Wenn du nicht gerade auf einem Rastplatz wohnst, und direkt von da aus los fährst würde ich mir Gedanken machen wenn der Wagen 8 Kilometer braucht um warm zu werden. Meine Wassertemperatur ist am Ortsausgang auf Betriebstemperatur und das werden maximal 1.5 Kilometer sein. Die Öltemperatur braucht hingegen bei dem Wetter 10 Kilometer bis es in der nähe von Betriebstemperatur ist. Wenn das Wasser bei dir wirklich so lange braucht, solltest du mal dein Thermostat prüfen, vll ist es dauerhaft offen.

Oder wir reden hier gerade von einer 1L Maschine, die bekommt den Kühler bei so Temperaturen natürlich nur schwer warm.


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch nur sehr wenig. Der Motor verbraucht dank der Vorheizung ja auch etwas weniger. Bei Bussen lohnt sich das sogar.
> 
> Naja, in den Leerlauf wechselt die sicher nicht. Ich vermute mal, dass die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung auf ist. (Wenns denn eine Wandlerautomatik ist) Kannst du eig auch testen: wenn du dann Gas gibts geht die Drehzahl schneller hoch als es zur Geschwindigkeitszunahme passt. Genau genommen sogar direkt hoch. Also die Drehzahl schnellt hoch und dann beschleunigt der Wagen.
> Hast du den Verdacht, weil die Drehzahl auf nahezu Leerlaufdrehzahl runterfällt, wenn du vom Gas gehst? Das passiert bei offener Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung. Dann besteht nur noch eine hydraulische Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe. Ein Gang ist aber weiterhin eingelegt.



Wow genau so wie du es beschreibst ist es auch  also ist es anscheinend normal. Aber warum macht der das überhaupt bei niedrigen Temperaturen?


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> mir macht die kälte morgens nichts aus, liegt wohl auch daran dass ich jahrelang jeden winter komplett mitm roller durchgefahren bin und von daher recht resistent gegen die kälte bin Finds eher angenehm, morgens würd ich in nem gemütlich warmen auto wohl mit dem einschlafen zu kämpfen haben



Mich stört die Kälte auch nicht. Ich bin auch schon ma zwei Winter hintereinander mit kaputter Heizung gefahren. Geht auch. Muss man halt genug Antifrost ins Waschwasser kippen, damit die Scheibe frei bleibt.


----------



## Mosed (2. Februar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wow genau so wie du es beschreibst ist es auch  also ist es anscheinend normal. Aber warum macht der das überhaupt bei niedrigen Temperaturen?


 
Ganz genau weiß ich es nicht. An sich wird die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung (WÜK) teilweise beim Schalten kurz geöffnet, damit der Schaltvorgang weicher erfolgt. (Je nach Alter usw. nur bei niedrigen Gängen oder bei allen - bei alten Automaten ist die WÜK immer offen bis zu einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit). Wenn das Öl kalt ist, ist es aufgrund der geänderten Viskosität noch schwieriger sanft zu schalten. Da wird auch der Grund liegen, warum die WÜK bei kalten temperaturen länger offen ist.

Bei mir ist das so oder so normal. In der Stadt ist die WÜK bei mir fast immer offen. Außnahmen gibt es wenn ich von hohen Geschwindigkeiten runterbremse und dann nicht Gas gebe oder nur halte. Baujahr 2004 BMW. (Getriebe ist aber natürlich älterer Konstruktionsart)


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Februar 2012)

Folgendes Problem: 

Gangschaltung klickt bei jedem Schaltvorgang. Wenn ich vom 1. in den 2. Schalte geht der Gang nicht rein bzw nur schwer als würde es blockieren.  Die anderen gehen nur schwer rein, was wohl an der Kälte hier liegt. 
Manchmal wenn ich dann in den 2ten Schalte kracht das Getriebe, als wäre der Gang nur halb drin. Was meint ihr ? 
Kupplung nachziehen vllt ? Könnte aber auch am Öl liegen, oder ? 
Im schlimmsten Fall ist der Synchron Ring kaputt... so viel zu meinen Vorstellungen... 
Auto ist ein Golf 3 mit 97t km


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt auch probleme bei der kälte entdeckt. Ich hab ja keyless go, bzw “hands free“. Normal geht mein kofferraum auf, wenn ich mich der karre nähere und die keycard in der arschtasche habe. Heute morgen wollte der kofferaum aber nicht entriegeln. Zumindest nicht auf die gewohnte annäherungsdistanz zum auto. Naja, denke bei - 12 grad is des ma ok. Ggf. muss ich die keycard auch ma wieder in den schlitz stecken und aufladen. Kann auch sein, dass der akku bissel schwach ist...


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade den ersten erwarteten Anruf von einem SEAT-Händler gekriegt.
Von SEAT gibts offiziell kein Einbaukit für den FR-Benziner.
"Aber es sollte gehen" hat er gemeint.
Preisrahmen nannte er 2.500€ inkl Einbau 

Mal direkt bei Webasto / Eberspächer anfragen...


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hat von euch eig. jmd ne Standheizung im Auto?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine einbauen lassen soll.
> Hab schon mal bei zwei Vertragswerkstätten ne Anfrage gestellt und im WWW gekuckt



Jep. Eine Eberspächer Hydronic4 mit der Schaltuhr EasyStart R+. Du gibst die gewünschte Abfahrtszeit ein und die Standheizung fängt dann selbstständig an zu heizen. Für meinen Rocco gab es damals auch keinen Kit (inzwischen gibt es den) und mein VW Händler hat das mit Teilen vom Golf und EOS auch eingebaut bekommen. Hat 2 Tage gedauert, war damals der Erste beim Händler.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Jep. Eine Eberspächer Hydronic4 mit der Schaltuhr EasyStart R+. Du gibst die gewünschte Abfahrtszeit ein und die Standheizung fängt dann selbstständig an zu heizen. Für meinen Rocco gab es damals auch keinen Kit (inzwischen gibt es den) und mein VW Händler hat das mit Teilen vom Golf und EOS auch eingebaut bekommen. Hat 2 Tage gedauert, war damals der Erste beim Händler.



Wie viel hat dich das gekostet?


----------



## Falk (3. Februar 2012)

Hab keine, brauch keine (auch wenn ich das heute abend wohl bereuen werde, wo ich doch mal mit dem Auto los muss). Viel lieber hätte ich Heizmöglichkeiten, um Motor und Öl schneller auf Temperatur zu bringen  Im Auto selbst reichen Sitzheitzung und Lederhandschuhe.


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie viel hat dich das gekostet?


 
Habe 1800 oder 1900 Euro bezahlt. War allerdings im November. Im Sommer sind die SH billiger. Muss dazu sagen das ich Angebote für 1600 Euro hatte. Da ich den Rocco allerdings erst 2 Tage hatte als es zum Einbau ging habe ich die SH beim Händler mit gekauft.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2012)

Bei uns im hof liegen an den stellplätzen stromanschlüsse. Nachbar hat so nrn elktroheizer fürs auto. Stellt man in den fußraum. Geht mit Schaltuhr. Das Teil hat im zubehœrhandel so um die 120 euro gekostet.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Hab keine, brauch keine (auch wenn ich das heute abend wohl bereuen werde, wo ich doch mal mit dem Auto los muss). Viel lieber hätte ich Heizmöglichkeiten, um Motor und Öl schneller auf Temperatur zu bringen  Im Auto selbst reichen Sitzheitzung und Lederhandschuhe.


 
Ne Standheizung wärmt ja nicht nur den Innenraum sondern auch (je nach Ausführung) den Waaser- / Kühlkreislauf und somit auch den Motor bzw die im Kühlkreiskauf eingebundenen Teile (als Bsp den Turbo)


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Motor hat je nach Außentemperatur morgens schon 60 - 70 Grad.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2012)

Jetzt hat sich der andere SEAT-Händler gemeldet.
Sie könnten mir nichts anbieten. Von SEAT gibts kein freigegebenes Einbaukit und von Eberspächer keine Einbauempfehlung / Freigabe. Ich könnte die Garantie vom Auto verlieren wenn man trotzdem eine einbauen würde.

Na toll. Jetzt ist das Auto mit dem Motor schon >2 Jahre auf dem Markt und es gibt noch keine offiziellen Freigaben.

Mal bei Peugeot wegen dem Auto von meiner Mum nachfragen damit ICH wieder die Garage kriege...


----------



## Falk (3. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ne Standheizung wärmt ja nicht nur den Innenraum sondern auch (je nach Ausführung) den Waaser- / Kühlkreislauf und somit auch den Motor bzw die im Kühlkreiskauf eingebundenen Teile (als Bsp den Turbo)


 
Ja, schon klar. Lohnt sich halt für mich nicht, da ich im Winter entweder längere Strecken (Skifahren) oder kurze (10km) fahre. Und letztere eben eher selten (bei 8.000km Laufleistung im Jahr fahre ich eigentlich jeden Streckentyp eher selten ). Da friere ich eben beim losfahren und lebe mit höhere Leerlaufdrehzahl, bleibt ja auch nicht ewig so kalt.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Oder wir reden hier gerade von einer 1L Maschine, die bekommt den Kühler bei so Temperaturen natürlich nur schwer warm.


War ein Berlingo mit extrem wenig Leistung. Aber mein Wagen hat nach 4 Km auch noch unter 70° bei unter -10°C Außentemperatur.


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sich der andere SEAT-Händler gemeldet.
> Sie könnten mir nichts anbieten. Von SEAT gibts kein freigegebenes Einbaukit und von Eberspächer keine Einbauempfehlung / Freigabe. Ich könnte die Garantie vom Auto verlieren wenn man trotzdem eine einbauen würde.
> 
> Na toll. Jetzt ist das Auto mit dem Motor schon >2 Jahre auf dem Markt und es gibt noch keine offiziellen Freigaben.
> ...



Kontaktiere doch mal Seat direkt.


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kontaktiere doch mal Seat direkt.


 Werd ich noch machen.
Hab auch schon mal Webasto direkt angemailt.
Mal kucken was kommt.
Oder hoffen das es wärmer wird und ich die Garage zurück erobern kann


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> War ein Berlingo mit extrem wenig Leistung. Aber mein Wagen hat nach 4 Km auch noch unter 70° bei unter -10°C Außentemperatur.


 
Komisch also Wassertemperatur ist bei mir sehr schnell warm, was für einen Motor hast du in deinem Auto?


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Februar 2012)

Ist ein 2L Turbo. Ich fahre von den 4Km aber auch 3Km Bundesstraße mit 110Km/h. Da dreht der Motor eher niedrig.


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. Februar 2012)

Hey Leude, hab gestern mit Fahrschule angefangen 

Unser Fahrlehrer ist der Geilste: "Kleine Kinder sind im Rudel besonders gefährlich, dann verhalten die sich nämlich wie die Lemminge"


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> "Kleine Kinder sind im Rudel besonders gefährlich, dann verhalten die sich nämlich wie die Lemminge"


 

Verdammt geiler Spruch!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aber mein Wagen hat nach 4 Km auch noch unter 70° bei unter -10°C Außentemperatur.


 
Meiner braucht bei -10°C mehr als 5km bei 80km/h, damit wenigstens lauwarme Luft aus der Lüftung kommt, Diesel eben, im Winter natürlich doof wenns so lange dauert


----------



## der_yappi (3. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Verdammt geiler Spruch!


 Aber wo er Recht hat hat er Recht


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2012)

Für die Theorieprüfung der Fahrschule muss man eh nur zwei Grundsätze beachten:

Rechts vor Links!
Alten Menschen und Kindern ist ALLES zu zu trauen!


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2012)

Apropos junge "Kinder". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Latest reason for teen crashes? Peer pressure



Olstyle schrieb:


> Rechts vor Links!
> Alten Menschen und Kindern ist ALLES zu zu trauen!


 
3. Das Motorrad hat meistens Vorfahrt. 
.
.
4. Wenn die Antwort falsch klingt (Da ich heute Geburtstag habe, habe ich Vorfahrt.), ist sie es meistens auch.


----------



## Riverna (4. Februar 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist ein 2L Turbo. Ich fahre von den 4Km aber auch 3Km Bundesstraße mit 110Km/h. Da dreht der Motor eher niedrig.


 
Komisch normalerweise sollte er schnell auf Temperatur kommen. Hast du mal geschaut ob das Thermostat vielleicht dauerhaft offen ist? Merkt man daran wenn der obere Kühlerschlauch genau so langsam/schnell warm wird wie der untere.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Februar 2012)

Je effizienter der Motor umso schlechter die Heizleistung. Da der Turbo den Wirkungsgrad erhöht, ist er tendienzell eher eine schlechte Heizung.

Z.b. haben moderne Turbodieselmotoren einen Wirkungsgrad von etwa 45%, d.h. bis da warme Luft aus dem Gebläse käme wäre man schon am Ziel, weshalb viele Diesefahrzeuge einen Zuheizer verbaut haben.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Februar 2012)

Sicher 45%? Das wäre ja richtig "gut", wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der gewöhnliche Benzin-Saugmotor nur ~25% hat.


----------



## fctriesel (5. Februar 2012)

Den A4, den ich fahre, war damals das erste Serienfahrzeug mit einem Wirkungsgrad von über 40%.
Erstmals wurde dieser mit dem 1.9TDI 81kW 1996 angeboten.

Größter Technologiesprung hinsichtlich der Effizienz war der Einsatz eines VTG-Geregelten Abgasturboladers anstatt der etwas betagten Wastegate-Regelung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Sicher 45%? Das wäre ja richtig "gut", wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der gewöhnliche Benzin-Saugmotor nur ~25% hat.


 
Die rund 45% beim Turbodiesel gibt es schon seit einigen Jahren. Moderne TurboDI Benzinmotoren liegen oberhalb von 35%. Selbst ein Sportmotor wie der des Bugatti Veyron hat unter Vollllast "nur" eine Verlustleistung von etwa 1.400 kW  .


----------



## ich558 (5. Februar 2012)

Ein Ort wo ein Blechschaden ein Vermögen kostet 
The Ultimate SuperCars Sound in Monaco!! - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

Lustig ist wenn man sich dort ins cafe de Paris setzt und einfach mal guckt wer so alles gerne am Casino parken würde. Oft genug kommt dann ein "60+20" Russenpärchen mit dickem Schlitten was von den Portiers in die Tiefgarage gescheucht wird weil sie eben keine Stammspieler im Casino sind. Anders rum kommt auch schon mal jemand eher unscheinbares im Fiat 500 der dann mit allen Ehren begrüßt wird. Hat halt schon genug Geld in dem Laden gelassen.
Ganz zu schweigen von denen die ~200€ dafür abdrücken einmal fürs Foto mit einem schicken Oldtimer vorm Casino vorbei zu fahren.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Z.b. haben moderne Turbodieselmotoren einen Wirkungsgrad von etwa 45%


 
 Ah du Sch****!!! So beschissen ist der Wirkungsgrad von modernen Verbrennungsmotoren? Wie ist es dann mit Älteren? Ich muss meine Schande zugeben - ich habe mich nie darüber informiert wie hoch der ɳ bei Verbrennungsmotoren ist und nun der Schock. Ich habe vermutet, dass ɳ bei etwa 70% liegt. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass dieser noch durch ɳ vom Getriebe und allen möglichen Antriebswellen und Differenzialen herabgesetz wird... . Zum Schluss ist in einem Verbrennungsmotor so viel Antrieb, wie in einer Glühbirne Lichtquelle - was für eine Kacke.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

Für einen Verbrennungsprozess ist das garnicht mal so schlecht. Ein Kohlekraftwerk schafft auch nicht mehr:
Kohlekraftwerk

Was nicht am Generator liegt, damit kann man die 90% knacken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn der mechanische Wirkungsgrad bei 70% läge, dann hätte jedes Auto einen elektrischen Zuheizer, da mit dem bisschen Rest die Kiste kaum warm zu bekommen wäre.

Im übrigen sind auch Akku betrieben Elektromotoren deutlich überschätzt, da fängt der Wirkungsgrad Bankrott spätestens beim Laden an, wobei eigentlich eher beim Erzeugen und Transportieren der Energie.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn der mechanische Wirkungsgrad bei 70% läge, dann hätte jedes Auto einen elektrischen Zuheizer, da mit dem bisschen Rest die Kiste kaum warm zu bekommen wäre.



Ah so, man hält den ɳ absichtlich so beschissen, nur damit man Heizung im Winter hat. Dann könnte man aber wenigstens die Motorelektronik so entwickeln, dass der ɳ im Sommer angehoben wird.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen sind auch Akku betrieben Elektromotoren deutlich überschätzt, da fängt der Wirkungsgrad Bankrott spätestens beim Laden an, wobei eigentlich eher beim Erzeugen und Transportieren der Energie.


 
Die Motoren an sich nicht. Eine Drehstrom-Synchronmaschiene erreicht heute einen ɳ von bis zu 99%. Und alles andere ist auch bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Der Elektroantrieb an sich (wenn man alles andere ausblendet) ist dem Verbrennungsantrieb in jeder Hinsicht überlegen, aber alles scheitert an der Heizung.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die Motoren an sich nicht. Eine Drehstrom-Synchronmaschiene erreicht  heute einen ɳ von bis zu 99%. Und alles andere ist auch bei weitem nicht  so schlimm. Der Elektroantrieb an sich (wenn man alles andere  ausblendet) ist dem Verbrennungsantrieb in jeder Hinsicht  überlegen



Nicht nur der Motor an sich, der ganze Antrieb. Da ein Drehstrommotor sein volles Drehmomment ab der ersten Umdrehung zur Verfügung stellen kann ist ein Schaltgetriebe nicht mehr zwingend erforderlich. Damit werden die verluste weiter reduziert. Der Schwachpunkt liegt einzig und alleine beim Akku.

Edit: Mit Radnarbenmotoren lassen sich die mechanischen Verluste sogar einzig und alleine auf die Lager reduzieren. Dort treten dann halt wieder andere Probleme auf (Platz, dämpfung der Massen,...)

mfg


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, das weiß ich alles. Im Gegensatz zum Verbrennungsmotor, gehören elektrische Antriebe und Transformatoren zu meinem Beruf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ah so, man hält den ɳ absichtlich so beschissen, nur damit man Heizung im Winter hat. Dann könnte man aber wenigstens die Motorelektronik so entwickeln, dass der ɳ im Sommer angehoben wird.



Alles klar. Wenn man es nicht verstehen will....



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die Motoren an sich nicht. Eine Drehstrom-Synchronmaschiene erreicht heute einen ɳ von bis zu 99%. Und alles andere ist auch bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Der Elektroantrieb an sich (wenn man alles andere ausblendet) ist dem Verbrennungsantrieb in jeder Hinsicht überlegen, aber alles scheitert an der Heizung.


 
Es ist ein kleiner Unterschied ob ein Motor als Generator oder in einem Fahrzeug eingesetzt wird, die ständig schwankenden Drehzahl und Lastzustände wirken sich nicht positiv aus.
Was den Einsatz von E-Motoren in Akkubetriebenen Fahrzeugen angeht, da sollte man ggfs. mal drüber nachdenken wieviel Energie alleine beim Laden verloren geht, ist so als würdest du ein Fahrzeug mit Loch im Tank betanken. Wenn man jetzt hoch die Erzeugungsverluste bei dem aktuellen Strommix betrachtet, die Transportverluste, usw... . Dann bleibt am Ende nicht viel schönes in der Gesamtbilanz übrig. Und das ohne auf so Feinheiten einzugehen wie die Speicherfähigkeit von Akkus bei niedrigen Temperaturen, den Nutzbereich der Akkus, das Gewicht pro kW/h, etc ... Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Wirkungsgrad von Verbrennungsmotoren so gut wäre, dann bräuchte man ja nicht so vehemmend auf alternative Konzepte drängen.
Elektromotoren können ja einen Wirkungsgrad von bis zu 99% haben, allerdings ist bei denen der Flaschenhals der Akku und das Gewicht was diese Mitbringen.
Ich bin da etwas nostalgisch, denn ich bin froh, dass es den Verbrennungsmotor noch eine ganze Weile geben wird. Ich kann mich nicht so wirklich anfreunden mit dem Summen von dem E-Motor.
Auf der anderen Seite wäre das natürlich eine Klasse Sache, da ein E Motor erheblich weniger Wartung braucht und ein Getriebe würde auch wegfallen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alles klar. Wenn man es nicht verstehen will....


 
So hast du es jedenfalls zu verstehen gegeben.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es ist ein kleiner Unterschied ob ein Motor als Generator oder in einem Fahrzeug eingesetzt wird, die ständig schwankenden Drehzahl und Lastzustände wirken sich nicht positiv aus.
> Was den Einsatz von E-Motoren in Akkubetriebenen Fahrzeugen angeht, da sollte man ggfs. mal drüber nachdenken wieviel Energie alleine beim Laden verloren geht, ist so als würdest du ein Fahrzeug mit Loch im Tank betanken. Wenn man jetzt hoch die Erzeugungsverluste bei dem aktuellen Strommix betrachtet, die Transportverluste, usw... . Dann bleibt am Ende nicht viel schönes in der Gesamtbilanz übrig. Und das ohne auf so Feinheiten einzugehen wie die Speicherfähigkeit von Akkus bei niedrigen Temperaturen, den Nutzbereich der Akkus, das Gewicht pro kW/h, etc ... Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.


 
Alles klar. Wenn man es nicht verstehen will....



Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich bin da etwas nostalgisch, denn ich bin froh,  dass es den Verbrennungsmotor noch eine ganze Weile geben wird.



Ich doch auch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wenn der Wirkungsgrad von Verbrennungsmotoren so gut wäre, dann bräuchte man ja nicht so vehemmend auf alternative Konzepte drängen.


 
Der Wirkungsgrad von Verbrennungsmotoren ist der letzte Grund wieso E-Motoren wieder zum Thema wurden. Solange sich die Bundesregierung 'neutral' von den 4 großen Stromversorgern beraten lässt, wird es weiter Subventionen in ein finanzielles Desaster geben.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Solange sich die Bundesregierung 'neutral' von den 4 großen Stromversorgern beraten lässt, wird es weiter Subventionen in ein finanzielles Desaster geben.


 
Da kann man genau so gut sagen: Solange sich die Bundesregierung "neutral" von Ölmultis beraten lässt... .


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Aha. Wie sehen denn die Subventionen für die Ölindustrie aus? Ökosteuer?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich spreche nicht von Subventionen, sondern von gezielter Hemmung der Entwicklung und Forschung auf dem Gebiet der Elektoantriebe? Und Automobilhersteller würden sich nur ins eigene Knie schießen, wenn sie Elektroantriebe ins Auto massenhaft integrieren, weshalb sie auf dem Gebiet auch nur wenig tun. Deshalb geht das auch nicht ohne staatlichen Investitionen.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2012)

Da mein Auto morgens bei der Kälte nicht anspringt, dachte ich es würde etwas bringen wenn ich mal ne längere Strecke fahre (ca 60 km) anstatt immer nur 5 km bis zur Arbeit.
Bringt das wohl etwas oder wird mein Auto dadurch genau so wenig anspringen?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall bringt das was. Kurzstrecke ist bei diesen Temperaturen ganz besonders schlecht fürs Auto und auch für die Batterie. Ein mal etwas länger fahren, damit die Batterie geladen wird und Wasser und Kraftstoff aus dem Motoröl verdampfen.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2012)

Ok, dann muss ich wohl den guten Sprit der Batterie zuliebe verheizen


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

Nicht nur der Batterie. Wenn ich mein Auto unter gleichen Bedingungen betreiben würde wie du, müsste ich alle 5000km Öl wechseln.


----------



## fctriesel (5. Februar 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Da mein Auto morgens bei der Kälte nicht anspringt, dachte ich es würde etwas bringen wenn ich mal ne längere Strecke fahre (ca 60 km) anstatt immer nur 5 km bis zur Arbeit.
> Bringt das wohl etwas oder wird mein Auto dadurch genau so wenig anspringen?


 Was hast du denn für nen Motor?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

Batterie Ladegeräte sind jetzt auch nicht soo teuer  .

Vonwegen alternativer Antriebe:
VDI nachrichten - Autokäufer in Deutschland pfeifen auf alternative Antriebe
Was mich wundert ist dass die sich wundern. 
Selbst in der Ökobilanz bringen die heute so angebotenen Wagen nichts. Einer meiner Profs ist Elektro Fahrer mit einem "richtigen" Elektromobil(also Leichtbau, Platz nur für zwei Personen und die Heizung dann weil effektiver doch mit Öl) und erzählte z.B. auch mal dass ein Mitsubishi Leaf in der CO2 Bilanz im Endeffekt deutlich schlechter weg kommt als sein A2.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

Was erwartest du denn? Elektroauto ist heute etwa da wo Verbrennungsauto 1950 war. Es ist ein langer aber unvermeindlicher Weg, der sehr steinig ist.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was den Einsatz von E-Motoren in Akkubetriebenen Fahrzeugen angeht, da  sollte man ggfs. mal drüber nachdenken wieviel Energie alleine beim  Laden verloren geht, ist so als würdest du ein Fahrzeug mit Loch im Tank  betanken. Wenn man jetzt hoch die Erzeugungsverluste bei dem aktuellen  Strommix betrachtet, die Transportverluste, usw... . Dann bleibt am Ende  nicht viel schönes in der Gesamtbilanz übrig. Und das ohne auf so  Feinheiten einzugehen wie die Speicherfähigkeit von Akkus bei niedrigen  Temperaturen, den Nutzbereich der Akkus, das Gewicht pro kW/h, etc ...  Die Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.



Also dieser Post zeigt mir klar das eine Diskussion mit dir darüber keinen Sinn macht. Du lässt hier mal eben die Förderung(Offshoreförderungen!), den Transport und nicht zuletzt die extrem (Energie)aufwendige raffinierung des Rohöls unerwähnt. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> ...gehören elektrische Antriebe und Transformatoren zu meinem Beruf.



Sehr interessant, zu meinem auch. Bist du schonmal ein e Auto gefahren? Ich leider nicht, allerdings hat mich ein Bericht über einen e Porsche von Ruf sehr beeindruckt - vor allem die elektrische Bremsleistung, die mechanische Bremse brauchte der nur um dann entgültig stehen zu bleiben. Allerdings wurde dort keine Nutzbremse verwendet sondern einfach der Motor umgepolt.

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

Was ich erwarte ist dass man erst versucht die CO2 Bilanz vom Strom "in Ordnung" zu bekommen bevor man damit auch noch Autos antreibt.

Aber in dem Bereich gibt es eh so einiges was mir nicht einleuchten will. 
Warum z.B. hält sich ein Linde wo man seit Jahrzehnten Erfahrung mit Elektrofahrzeugen(Flurfahrzeuge und Stapler) hat komplett aus dem E-Auto Geschäft raus? Die gehören schließlich du den Wenigen die da überhaupt Ahnung von haben.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, zu meinem auch. Bist du schonmal ein e Auto gefahren?


 
Ne noch noch kein Auto, nur eine E-Lokomotive.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn? Elektroauto ist heute etwa da wo Verbrennungsauto 1950 war. Es ist ein langer aber unvermeindlicher Weg, der sehr steinig ist.


 
Nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied das die E-Auto Branche älter als die der Hersteller von Fahrzeugen mit Verbrennungsmotor ist, da sollte man mal drüber nachdenken.



XE85 schrieb:


> Also dieser Post zeigt mir klar das eine Diskussion mit dir darüber keinen Sinn macht. Du lässt hier mal eben die Förderung(Offshoreförderungen!), den Transport und nicht zuletzt die extrem (Energie)aufwendige raffinierung des Rohöls unerwähnt.


 
In dem von dir zitierten Post habe ich überhaupt keinen Vergleich zwischen Akku-Auto und richtigem Auto gemacht. Ich habe nur einige von vielen Dutzenden Nachteilen des E-Autos angesprochen. 

Wer kritisch ist disqualifiziert sich? Na wenn das nicht nach Gleichschaltung ruft, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Egal, ich bin froh das die Realität meine Meinung bestätigt.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In dem von dir zitierten Post habe ich überhaupt keinen Vergleich  zwischen Akku-Auto und richtigem Auto gemacht.



Genau darum ging es aber.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe nur einige von  vielen Dutzenden Nachteilen des E-Autos angesprochen.



Na dann sollten mir mal dringend auch über die Nachteile des Verbrennungsautos reden. Von der Förderung des Öls angefangen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer kritisch ist disqualifiziert sich?



Nein, absolut nicht. Nur dann wenn es aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Wer ist denn hier pro Öl?

Und den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben klingt für mich nicht nach Lösung. In absehbarer Zeit wird man keine 500 kW/h mit einem Gewicht von unter 50 kg und einem Volumen unter 50 Litern als Akku realisieren können. 
Wenn man die andere aktuellen negativen Effekte mit einrechnet, wie z.B. Selbstentladung, Nutzbereich, thermische Empfindlchkeit, Haltbarkeit, ..., dann müsste der Akku noch deutlich mehr Kapazität als der Tank eines Golfs haben. Solange dies eben nicht der Fall ist, sollte man schauen wie man aktuelle Fahrzeuge sauber bekommt. Logischerweise sollte diese Verbesserung durch einen besseren Brennstoff als Mineralölprodukte realisiert werden. Alles andere erscheint mir derzeit eine Sackgasse.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied das die E-Auto Branche älter als die der Hersteller von Fahrzeugen mit Verbrennungsmotor ist, da sollte man mal drüber nachdenken.


 
Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du damit sagen willst.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Egal, ich bin froh das die Realität meine Meinung bestätigt.


 
Das klingt so als hättest du Angst davor, dass es in der Zukunft nicht mehr so sein wird. Du kannst es drehen wie du willst, aber in etwa zwei Jahzenten werden genau so viele Elektroautos unterwegs sein wie Verbrennungsautos. Und in 50 Jahren findest du Verbrennungsautos nur noch in Museen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

> Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du damit sagen willst.


Was er damit sagen will ist dass die ersten Autos mit Elektromotor fuhren. Benz hat "nur" den ersten einsatzfähigen Wagen mit Verbrennungsmotor hin bekommen. Der Vorteil damals wie heute war die Reichweite dank wesentlich höherer Energiedichte im Benzin im Vergleich zu den Akkus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du damit sagen willst.
> 
> 
> 
> Das klingt so als hättest du Angst davor, dass es in der Zukunft nicht mehr so sein wird. Du kannst es drehen wie du willst, aber in etwa zwei Jahzenten werden genau so viele Elektroautos unterwegs sein wie Verbrennungsautos. Und in 50 Jahren findest du Verbrennungsautos nur noch in Museen.


 

Trotz längerer Existenz noch kein erwähnenswerter Erfolg.

Ich habe vor nichts Angst. Ich bin nur nicht so blauäugig um auf jeden Quatsch reinzufallen.
Aber ich bin natürlich gerne Bereit mich auf eine Wette einzulassen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

Das lag nur dem billigen Öl.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In absehbarer Zeit wird man keine 500 kW/h  mit einem Gewicht von unter 50 kg und einem Volumen unter 50 Litern als  Akku realisieren können.



Das ganze auf einen Vergleich Tank - Akku zu reduzieren ist ziemlich unsinnig, denn entscheidend ist das Gewicht des ganzen Autos. Und da beim e Auto der Antrieb durch wegfall von Schaltgetiebe, Wasserkühlung usw. weniger schwer ist hat man mehr Reserve für den Akku, wenn man auf ein gleiches Fahrzeuggewicht abzielt. Dazu kommt das man beim e-Auto auch nicht die gesammte, benötigte elektrische Energie schon am Start mithaben muss. Schließlich kann man durch rekuperation beim Bremsen wieder mechanische in elektrische Enrgie zurückwandeln und diese im Akku speichern - beim Verbrenner geht bekanntlich die gesammte Bremsenergie durch Wärme verloren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Trotz längerer Existenz noch kein erwähnenswerter Erfolg.


 
Was aber ausschließlich daran liegt das man damals leider die entwicklung in diesem Bereich praktisch eingestellt hat. In den Bereichen wo das e Antriebs Konzept weiter verfolgt wurde ist es dem Verbrennungsantrieb weit überlegen. Ich erwähne da nur mal die Bahn - Es gibt zwar einen ICE mit Dieselantrieb, dem elektrischen Pendant ist es aber hoffnungslos unterlegen.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt. Einigen wir uns also auf 400 kW/h. Für eine Golfklasse.
Wenn ich heute ein Oberklasse Fahrzeug vom Schlage einer E-Klasse bestelle, dann habe ich ca. 800 kW/h im Tank.

Wobei zur Richtigstellung muss man sehen, dass die Erzeugung von Wärme beim Verbrenner keinen Extraaufwand erfordert, da Wärme ohnehin ein Abfallprodukt in dem Fall ist.

Lat but Not least sollte man beim Akkuäquivalent noch den Nutzbereich miteinbeziehen, dann muss der Akku echt riesig werden.

Was mir am Rande Sorge macht, ist unser gepflegtes Energiekartell welches den Strompreis/ Gaspreis in den letzten 10 Jahren deutlicher schneller steigen ließ als jede andere Energieform. Wohin soll das führen?


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wobei zur Richtigstellung muss man sehen, dass die Erzeugung von Wärme  beim Verbrenner keinen Extraaufwand erfordert, da Wärme ohnehin ein  Abfallprodukt in dem Fall ist.



Wenn du da auf die Heizung abziehlst, so viel wärme erzeugen der Akku und der Motor schon das man damit den Innenraum heizen kann.

mfg


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In absehbarer Zeit wird man keine 500 kW/h  mit einem Gewicht von unter 50 kg und einem Volumen unter 50 Litern als  Akku realisieren können.



Das wird auch nicht nötig sein, wenn man sich wieder an die Wirkungsgrade der beiden Antriebssysteme erinnert.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Trotz längerer Existenz noch kein erwähnenswerter Erfolg.


 
Wie bitte? Nimm deine Scheuklappen ab. Sieh dich mal um und denk mal darüber nach, was heute zutage alles mit Elektromotoren angetrieben wird und was mit Verbrennungsmotoren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ich bin natürlich gerne Bereit mich auf eine Wette einzulassen.


 
Ich spendiere dir eine Akkuladung für dein E-Auto, falls ich verliere.


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2012)

Bei einem "Verbrenner" kann zumindest eine Zeitlang Bremsenergie zum Laden der Starterbatterie genutzt werden - haben aber nicht viele Fabrikate im Angebot soweit ich weiß.

Bis die Elektromobilität den Verbrenner verdrängt wird noch viel Zeit vergehen. Mit Laden ist das ganze eh nicht zu machen für Langstrecken. Wie soll eine Tankstelle Tausende Ampere bereitstellen, wenn mehrere Fahrzeuge schnelladen auf ihrer Fahrt von Hamburg nach München?


Ich habe mir mal eine Banner Power Bull 95 Ah gekauft. Ist zwar etwas größer als Original (im Bereich 75 Ah), aber bei nur 15€ Preisunterschied nehme ich doch gerne den auch deutlich höheren Kaltstartstrom der 95 Ah Batterie mit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

So sind E-Fahrzeuge derzeit aber nicht konstruiert. Je nach Hersteller wird elektrisch oder per Zusatzank und Brenner geheizt.

Bremsenergierekuperation hat selbst mein TTchen schon. So wie viele aktuelle Fahrzeuge.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das wird auch nicht nötig sein, wenn man sich  wieder an die Wirkungsgrade der beiden Antriebssysteme erinnert.



Wenn ich nocheinmal daran erinnern darf, dass man einen Akku nicht von 100 - 0% nutzen kann. Das die Heizung vom Akku genärt werden darf und das ein Dieselmotor etwa 45% Wirkungsgrad hat, dann sollte man schon von etwa 70% oder mehr der Kapazität eines gewöhnlichen Golf TDi Tanks haben. Dann dürfte mit aktueller Technik der Akku mehr Gewicht als der ganze Golf TDi haben  .



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wie  bitte? Nimm deine Scheuklappen ab. Sieh dich mal um und denk mal  darüber nach, was heute zutage alles mit Elektromotoren angetrieben wird  und was mit Verbrennungsmotoren.



Ich habe keine Scheuklappen, bin aber auch nicht Medienmanipuliert. Und derzeit gibt es im PKW Bereich, und nur darum geht es hier, keinerlei Bedeutung für den E-Motor als Primärantrieb.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich spendiere dir eine Akkuladung für dein E-Auto, falls ich verliere.



Ich würde sagen, wenn deine inhaltslosen Behauptungen nicht nur wieder leere Platitüden sein sollen, wetten wir um 1.000,- Euro, ist eine runde Zahl und tut nicht wirklich weh.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So sind E-Fahrzeuge derzeit aber nicht  konstruiert. Je nach Hersteller wird elektrisch oder per Zusatzank und  Brenner geheizt.


 
Das ist aktuell so, technisch aber keineswegs notwendig.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bremsenergierekuperation hat selbst mein TTchen schon. So wie viele aktuelle Fahrzeuge.



Sicher, aber da sind es ein paar kW, bei E-Autos reden wir da vom gleichen Wert wie die Antriebsleistung. Schließlich kann ein e-Motor mit der gleichen Leistung bremsen wie er antreiben kann. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das die Heizung vom Akku genärt werden darf


 
Ich weiß nicht warum du dich so darauf versteifst, zum einen ist das gar nicht zwingend so, zum anderen überleg mal was ein Verbrennungsmotor alles Antreiben darf: Lichtmaschine, Kühlwasserpumpe, Ölpumpe, eventuell Aufladung

mfg


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist aktuell so, technisch aber keineswegs notwendig.



Ahja. Die Hersteller sind also alle zu blöd und wissen das nicht, aber du hast die Lösung? Natürlich serienreif, ausfallsicher, unfallsicher usw.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Der 16 kW/h Akku vom Chevrolet Volt wiegt 195 kg bei einer Nutzkapazität von 11 kW/h. 

Machen wir mal auf der Grundlage ein paar Zahlenspiele.

54l Diesel wiegen 44 kg haben und haben 530 kw/h.
530 kw/h Akku wiegen 6.495 kg.
Leider kann der Akku nicht ganz genutzt werden, daher werden 1.948 kg aus Spaß mitgeschleppt.
Wenn wir jetzt nur 70% als Vergleich zum Dieseltank annehmen, dann müsste der Akku nur schlanke 4.547 kg wiegen.

Welche Reichweite rauskäme ist schwer zu sagen, da der Akku ein wenig Eigenleben hat, wenns kalt oder warm ist, is noch weniger nutzbar. Und natürlich das extremste Extrem der Fahrer macht im Sommer die Klimaanlage an, oder im Winter die Heizung, im dunklen das Licht, bei Feuchtigkeit die Heckscheibenheizung oder den Scheibenwischer, usw... .


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

Du musst den Motor noch mit rechnen.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ahja. Die Hersteller sind also alle zu  blöd und wissen das nicht, aber du hast die Lösung? Natürlich  serienreif, ausfallsicher, unfallsicher usw.



Ich behaupte nicht das die Hersteller blöd sind. Es ist natürlich alles eine Frage der Realisierbarkeit und vor allem auch des Preises. Ich sehe die aktuelle Lösung als Kompromiss und bin überzeugt davon das die Hersteller hier schon an anderen Lösungen arbeiten bzw. diese schon im Teststadium sind.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Welche Reichweite rauskäme ist schwer zu sagen, da der Akku ein wenig  Eigenleben hat, wenns *kalt *oder warm ist...



Bei kälte verbraucht auch ein Verbrenner mehr, während dem e motor das egal ist



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und  natürlich das extremste Extrem der Fahrer macht im Sommer die  *Klimaanlage* an, oder im Winter die Heizung, im dunklen das *Licht*, bei  Feuchtigkeit die *Heckscheibenheizung* oder den* Scheibenwischer*, usw...  .


 
 All das muss auch der Verbrennungsmotor antreiben. Nur bei der Heizung nimmt man aktuell beim Verbrenner die Abwärme des Motors, beim e - auto (noch) nicht.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Du musst den Motor noch mit rechnen.



+ den Antrieb + die beim e Auto deutlich höherere Rekuperationsleistung

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der 16 kW/h Akku vom Chevrolet Volt wiegt 195 kg bei einer Nutzkapazität von 11 kW/h.
> 
> Machen wir mal auf der Grundlage ein paar Zahlenspiele.
> 
> ...


In der Rechnung ist dann doch ein kleiner "Fehler". Willst du das Ganze um den Wirkungsgrad der Motoren bereinigen darfst du bei der notwendigen Energie beim E-Mobils nur etwa 50% dessen was der Diesel braucht ansetzen.
Dann bist du "nur" bei 3250kg Akku.


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2012)

Wasserstoff gasförmig zu tanken und dann eine Brennstoffzelle zu nutzen ist viel praktischer als ein Akku nach aktuellem technischen Stand. Lässt sich schnell auftanken, ist leichter, muss nicht nach einigen Ladezyklen getauscht werden.

Problem ist derzeit nur die Infrastruktur und die Wasserstoffherstellung. Aber daran wird gearbeitet.
Solarenergie: Grüne Vorbilder | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE

Und bei einem Sattelschneller mit 40 Tonnen wird das Thema Akku noch viel lustiger. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere an einen Artikel, bräuchte der einen 40 Tonnen schweren Akku... Weiß das nicht mehr genau, aber es war enorm.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In der Rechnung ist dann doch ein kleiner "Fehler". Willst du das Ganze um den Wirkungsgrad der Motoren bereinigen darfst du bei der notwendigen Energie beim E-Mobils nur etwa 50% dessen was der Diesel braucht ansetzen.
> Dann bist du "nur" bei 3250kg Akku.


 
Ich bin von dem Bruttowert des Akkus ausgegangen, da mußt du erstmal 30,5% nicht nutzbarer Kapazität abziehen, dann wird ein E-Motor im PKW vielleicht 80 - 90% Wirkungsgrad zuschreiben. Insofern muss man nicht wirklich viel abziehen. Treffen wir uns bei 6 Tonnen Akku  .


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

Schienenverkehr FTW.

Haben eh zu viel LKWs und da wäre es praktsicher.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Komisch normalerweise sollte er schnell auf Temperatur kommen. Hast du mal geschaut ob das Thermostat vielleicht dauerhaft offen ist? Merkt man daran wenn der obere Kühlerschlauch genau so langsam/schnell warm wird wie der untere.


Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mal überwachen.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wasserstoff gasförmig zu tanken und dann eine Brennstoffzelle zu nutzen ist viel praktischer als ein Akku nach aktuellem technischen Stand. Lässt sich schnell auftanken, ist leichter, muss nicht nach einigen Ladezyklen getauscht werden.
> 
> Problem ist derzeit nur die Infrastruktur und die Wasserstoffherstellung. Aber daran wird gearbeitet.
> Solarenergie: Grüne Vorbilder | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE
> ...



Darauf hoffe ich auch. Vorallem aber gibt es bei Wasserstoff kein so großes Problem was die Verfügbarkeit angeht. BMW hatte ja mal einen 7er der mit Wasserstoff gefahren ist, aber die haben das irgendwann eingestellt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> BMW hatte ja mal einen 7er der mit Wasserstoff gefahren ist, aber die haben das irgendwann eingestellt.


 
Viele Hersteller hatten "Prototypen" auf Wasserstoffbasis in den letzten 10 - 15 Jahren gezeigt. Aber es gibt halt noch ein paar Probleme, die beiden Wichtigsten dürften die Infrastruktur und das dauerhafte Speichern des Wasserstoffs sein. Die letzte Studie von BMW war in 7 oder 10 Tagen Standzeit leer, da der Überdruck abgelassen wurde. Das kleinste Problem dürfte die motorische Umsetzung sein, da jeder Ottomotor theoretisch auch mit Wasserstoff betrieben werden kann.


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2012)

@Burn_Out: Ja, das war aber mit Verbrennungsmotor und flüssigem Wasserstoff. Da hast du vor allem das Problem, dass du den Wasserstoff ständig kühlen musst. Ein paar Tage bzw. wenige Wochen klappt das ohne aktive Energiezufuhr ausreichend gut durch die Tanktechnik. Aber dann wird der Wasserstoff so "warm", dass er gasförmig wird (dabei deutlich an Volumen zulegt) und dann über Sicherheitsventile abgelassen werden muss. Wenn man wochenlang nicht fährt ist der Tank dann trotzdem leer.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Scheuklappen, bin aber auch nicht Medienmanipuliert.



Fragt sich nur woher du dein "Wissen" schöpfst. Oder hast du einen Studium im KFZ-Bereich, Elektro-/Energietechnik? Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviel du googlest, während du deine Beiträge schreibst. Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich dir abkaufe, dass du alles was du hier geschrieben hast sofort auf Anhieb wusstest. Allerdings braucht man richtiges Wissen um das Gegooglete richtig zu beurteilen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und derzeit gibt es im PKW Bereich, und nur  darum geht es hier, keinerlei Bedeutung für den E-Motor als  Primärantrieb.



Das wird sich aber ändern und nur das  versuche ich klar zu machen. Du kapierst einfach nicht, dass spätestens  dann, wenn wir uns entscheiden müssen ob wir das Erdöl dazu nutzen um  unsere täglichen Güter herzustellen oder es in den Motoren verbrennen,  werden E-Autos die Verbrenner verdrängen - und zwar unabhängig davon ob  sie umweltfreundlicher sind oder nicht - oder deren Reichweite. Dann  wirst du halt keine hunderte km zu deinen Kunden fahren und wirst deine  Lebensweise völlig umstellen müssen und alle anderen auch. Vielleicht  werden auch die wichtigsten AB-Verbindungen so umgebaut, dass die Autos  während der Fahrt durch Induktion nachgeladen werden. Vielleicht werden  aber auch Akkus an den "Tankstellen" einfach ausgetauscht und später  geladen, um dann in ein anderes Auto zu kommen. Viele Szenarien sind  denkbar. Aber du wirst in der Zukunft ein E-Auto fahren ob du willst  oder nicht oder du wirst zu Fuß gehen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wenn deine inhaltslosen  Behauptungen nicht nur wieder leere Platitüden sein sollen, wetten wir  um 1.000,- Euro, ist eine runde Zahl und tut nicht wirklich weh.


 
Warum sind meine Behauptungen auf einmal inhaltslos? Weil sie dir nicht in den Kram passen?
Mir fällt schwer um 1000€ zu wetten, da ich nicht weiß was die in 20 -  50 Jahren wert sind - vielleicht gar nichts, vielleicht aber auch ein  Vermögen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Treffen wir uns bei 6 Tonnen Akku  .



Vielleicht solltest du dir mal die technischen Daten von Tesla oder Rufporsche angucken, anstatt deine Milchmädchenrechnungen zu presentieren. Diese schaffen als Prototypen schon Reichweiten um die 300km und wiegen keine 6 tonnen. Klar, ich weiß, dass es noch nicht reicht, vor allem wenn man alltäglichen Verbraucher und sonstige Einflusse einkalkuliert, aber man weiß auch, dass die Entwicklung weiter geht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Ich will jetzt nicht auf jeden Quatsch eingehen, nur dass du mir mein ausgeprägtes Allgemeinwissen absprechen möchtest, empfinde ich dann doch als Beleidigung. Der einzige Fakt aus Google aus den letzten 10 Seiten war das Gewicht des Akkus des Chevrolet Volt.


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für nen Motor?


 
Den 1,6l mit 100 PS


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Viele Szenarien sind  denkbar. Aber du wirst in der Zukunft ein E-Auto fahren ob du willst  oder nicht oder du wirst zu Fuß gehen.


 
Nach aktuellen Prognosen könnte das 2050 soweit sein, ja.
Aktuell ist das Ziel 2020 1 Million Elektrofahrzeuge auf dem Markt zu haben. Bleiben noch weit über 40 Millionen PKWs mit Verbrennungsmotor über und jede Menge LKWs.

Übrigens kann man auch Diesel und Benzin "herstellen" ohne Öl. Kostet derzeit nur mehr als die Variante aus Öl.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht auf jeden Quatsch  eingehen, nur dass du mir mein ausgeprägtes Allgemeinwissen absprechen  möchtest,


 
Entschuldigung. Dann hast du wohl tatsächlich alle Naturwissenschaften sowie technischen Berufe dieser Welt studiert/gelernt, wenn du keinen Medien vertraust. Du kennst dich besser mit den Autos als ein Maschienebau-Ingenieur und mit Elektrotechnik besser als ein Techniker der seit 15 Jahren sein Beruf macht. Bewunderung für deine Intelligenz.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> empfinde ich dann doch als Beleidigung.


 
Ich empfinde auch einen gewissen körperlichen Widerwillen deine Beiträge zu lesen, trotzdem lese ich sie respektvoll.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Übrigens kann man auch Diesel und Benzin "herstellen" ohne Öl.


 
Aus was?


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Mir ist es relativ egal was du glaubst was ich weiß. Aber es gibt immer irgendjemand der mehr als man selber weiß. Meine ausgeprägteste Fähigkeit is gelesenes nicht zu vergessen. Und ich lese halt viel.

Aber es zeigt halt auch was ich von deinen Beiträgen zu halten habe, die lesen sich halt relativ backgroundlos.


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2012)

Benzin und Diesel bestehen doch chemisch betrachtet aus C, O und H-Atomen (bzw. Molekülen). Muss man "nur" passend reagieren lassen.

z.B. aus CO2 und Wasserstoff: 
Ausweg aus der Energiefalle?: Rheinischer Unternehmer plant Benzin ohne Öl | Panorama*| EXPRESS

Aus Kohle kann man auch Benzin erzeugen. Auch wenn das Energieintensiv ist und viel CO2 erzeugt - aber es ist machbar.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aus was?


 
Stichwort: Synfuel & Sunfuel.
Ansonsten kannst du mehr oder weniger jede brennbare Flüssigkeit oder Gas verbrennen.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2012)

Ich bin nun eine ganze Woche V6 Fahrer (MX3 V6 meiner Freundin) ... ansich ganz lustig und klingt auch sehr geil. Aber irgendwie wirkt das Teil ab 3000U/Min ein wenig zugeschnürrt. Bin irgendwie relativ froh wenn ich die Karre nächste Woche wieder zurück bringen kann und mir meinen Nissan zurück holen darf. Vorrausgesetzt meine Freundin gibt ihn mir dann noch freiwillig zurück... 

Zum Glück ist es doch kein Motorschaden, sondern nur die Servopumpe. Klingt jedoch trotzdem ganz übel, am Telefon hätte ich meine Wohnung drauf verwettet das es ein Lagerschaden ist.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Februar 2012)

Wie soll aus so wenig Hubraum auch was kommen
Ich finde Hubräume sollten mindestens 0,4 Liter haben, eher 0,5


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich denke 0,5 Liter pro Zylinder sind optimal.


 
Das würde ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2012)

Gerade bei Auto Mobil den Bericht über die Motorenleistung von Autos gesehen... da gribbelt es schon in den Fingern die Karren mal auf den Prüfstand zu schmeißen. Aber ich muss den Wagen erstmal wieder ein paar Kilometer bewegen bevor ich die komplette Leistung abrufen sollte. 

Ich halte vom 1.8L V6 Motor des Mazdas auch nicht viel, viel lieber würde ich den 2.5L V6 mit 163PS (KL-DE) oder sogar 190PS (KL-ZE) einbauen... jedoch meint meine Freundin das wäre unnötig.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Februar 2012)

Ist die kleine Kiste mit dem schweren V6 nicht ziemlich Frontlastig? Das würde ein größerer ja noch verschlimmern.

Habe auch gerade rausgefunden, dass die 0,5 pro Hubraum deswegen ideal sind, da hierbei ein relativ optimaler Wirkungsgrad erzielt wird. Desweiteren spielt auch die Brenngeschwindigekeit eine Rolle, allerdings eher bei zu großen Hubräumen, da kann es dann zum "Motorklopfen" kommen.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2012)

Der V6 Motor ist nicht wirklich viel schwerer als die 2L Motoren in meinen Nissans. Glaub der Motor wiegt irgendwas um die 160 Kilo... die größeren wiegen kaum mehr. Würde also keinen großen Unterschied machen, aber da meine Freundin eh wie eine Oma fährt würde sie das wohl kaum bemerken.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> z.B. aus CO2 und Wasserstoff:


 
Die Frage ist nur ob man auf dieser Art genug für alle herstellen kann?


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur ob man auf dieser Art genug für alle herstellen kann?


 
Theoretisch kann eine vielfache Menge des Bedarfs hergestellt werden, ist eher eine Fragen von Politik und individuellen Interessen, weniger von der Machbarkeit oder den Resourcen.


----------



## Mosed (5. Februar 2012)

CO2 und Wasserstoff gibt es doch quasi unbegrenzt. Wasserstoff natürlich nicht in ungebundener Form.

CO2 fällt in der Industrie als Abfallprodukt an, kann aber auch extra erzeugt werden. Da hätte man gleich eine Abnahme des CO2, dass z.B. Kohlekraftwerke erzeugen. Wasserstoff gewinnt man aus Wasser...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> CO2 und Wasserstoff gibt es doch quasi unbegrenzt.


 
Na ja, Wind und Sonnenenergie ist auch unbegrenzt vorhanden und trotzdem  kann es aus vielen Gründen - ob aus politischen, bürokratischen,  moralischen oder wirtschaftlichen - nicht großflächig genutzt werden.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da  hätte man gleich eine Abnahme des CO2, dass z.B. Kohlekraftwerke  erzeugen. Wasserstoff gewinnt man aus Wasser...


 
Auf die Art sollte man, glaube ich gar nicht erst anfangen CO2 zu  schöpfen, da man sonst irgendwann anfangen würde extra Kohlenkraftwerke  zu bauen, nur um CO2 zu erzeugen. Und H2 aus Wasser - ist im Moment noch  Energieverschwendung. Es ist aller unendlich verfügbar, man kann es  aber meistens nicht effektiv nutzen, aus welchen gründen auch immer.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2012)

Gestern seit Ewigkeiten wieder mit dem Passat gefahren und gemerkt das  die Heizung kaum geht. Meint Frauchen: Ist schon seit ein paar Tagen so.  Dank -10 bis -15 Grad lief der Motor auch luftgekühlt, die WaPu ist im  Sack seit gut ner Woche.  Hatte immer konstant 90 Grad.

Heute den Guten in die Werkstatt gebracht, sollte morgen fertig sein. 20  Min fahrt dahin. Von hinten gegrillt wegen der Sitzheizung und von  vorne durchgefroren wegen -16 Grad heute morgen.


----------



## Burn_out (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bei meinem heute morgen auch gemerkt, dass ihm das kalte Wetter nicht so gut tut. Minus 17 Grad scheint das Display von der Klima nicht so zu vertragen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2012)

Ich amüsier mich zur Zeit einfach nur jeden Morgen darüber dass mein Auto nach Garagenstart bei erreichen von -6°C die Frostwarnung wieder aus macht.
_Spürt man doch auch so_ muss sich der Programmierer da gedacht haben.


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bei meinem heute morgen auch gemerkt, dass ihm das kalte Wetter nicht so gut tut. Minus 17 Grad scheint das Display von der Klima nicht so zu vertragen.



Bei uns auch. Das Display am Radio hat nun ne Reaktionszeit von ungelogenen 8-10 Sekunden


----------



## computertod (6. Februar 2012)

bei meinem Autoradio reagierten heute morgen die tasten nur noch sporadisch^^
ansonsten merk ich an meinem wagen nur, dass er bei der kälte etwas schlechter zieht...


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bisher keine Probleme, ausser das meine Energydrinks in der Werkstatt eingefroren sind.  Und das 5w40 was ich heute in den Motor geschüttet habe, war ca doppelt so dickflüssig wie im Sommer.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Februar 2012)

Ich hab bei mir nur Extreme Gripprobleme 
Ausserdem hakt mein zweiter Gang bei der Kälte bis er warm ist.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2012)

Ohja die Gänge gehen wirklich etwas schwer rein. Wobei das komischweise nur bei meinem Sunny so ist, im MX3 und im NX habe ich damit keine Probleme. Vielleicht sollte ich das Getriebeöl im Sunny mal wechseln, ist sicherlich so alt wie das Auto.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Februar 2012)

dito, habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht... denn wenn ich ihn ein bisschen fahre, geht's iwann wieder ganz normal.
kann sein, dass das Getriebeöl einfach dick wird bei der kalte... oder ?


----------



## JC88 (7. Februar 2012)

Also wärs n Corsa würde ich als erstes die Schaltung neu justieren...ist mit 2 leuten in 10min gemacht und hilft wunder


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Februar 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Also wärs n Corsa würde ich als erstes die Schaltung neu justieren...ist mit 2 leuten in 10min gemacht und hilft wunder


 
Ist kein Corsa, aber danke für den Tipp, meine Freundin fährt einen Corsa und bei ihr ist es das selbe problem... allerdings bei fast jedem gang.
Hast du einen Tipp, bzw link oder so, wie man das macht beim Corsa. Ich hab sowas noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## JC88 (7. Februar 2012)

Klar.
...KC! Kaos Crew...www.kaoscrew.de... -> Download -> Schaltprobleme

Denke mal das es diese Möglichkeit nicht nur beim Corsa gibt. Einfach mal Googlen.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2012)

Das eigentliche Problem (zumindestens bei mir) ist das mein Getriebeöl eigentlich nicht für -30°c geeignet ist. Das wird zäh wie Gummi und dann schaltet es sich halt ein wenig schlecht... aber mal ehrlich wer rechnet auch mit -30°c in Deutschland? In Russland, Alaska ok... aber Deutschland?


----------



## der_yappi (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt morgens (-18°C laut BC) mein Auto anmache, ist auch alles ein weeeenig zääähhhhh 
Die Druckpunkte der Knöpfe (Radio, Climatronic, Heckscheibenheizung) und auch der Wählhebel vom DSG. Ebenso die Kofferraumhaubenlifte (oder wie man die Dinger nennt).
Nach der Fahrt zum Bäcker siehts schon wieder einigermaßen normal aus. Am Ende vom Ort ist nix mehr davon zu spüren.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2012)

Da ich nun gezwungender maßen jeden Tag den Mazda von meiner Freundin waren muss... ist mir heute aufgefallen das ich erstaunlich viel Spaß mit der Kiste habe. Er ist zwar ein wenig Durchzugsschwach aber der Sound vom Hochdrehenden V6 entschädigt einen da doch schon ziemlich. Irgendwie fährt sich der Wagen auch wesentlich sportlicher und gleichzeitig suveräner als mein Sunny. Gut der Vergleich gerade in Punkto Sportlichkeit ist eventuell ein wenig unfair, den ich vergleiche ein Sportcoupe mit einem Kleinwagen/Kompaktwagen. Was mir aber heute erst recht aufgefallen ist, man muss viel später zurückschalten bei dem Fahrzeug... teilweise bin ich im dritten Gang angefahren und habe es kaum gemerkt. Ab 600U/Min zieht der Motor sauber durch (natürlich ohne wirkliche Kraft), bei meinem 4 Zylinder stottert alles unter 1000U/Min. 

Den Mazda mit gescheitem Motor könnte ich mir gut als Alltagsauto vorstellen, im Grunde würde sogar der kleine V6 irgendwie reichen... wie bring ich meiner Freundin nun bei das sie den Sunny behalten muss?


----------



## moe (7. Februar 2012)

Bei mir bewegen sich nur alle Displays in Zeitlupe und der Anlasser hats n bisschen schwer morgens. 
Die Karre rutscht auch bei jeder kleinen Lenkbewegung auf Schnee, weil auf der Hinterachse quasi kein Gewicht ist. Wenn mehr Leute mitfahren gehts. Was mir aber am meisten aufn Sack geht ist, das meine Waschwasserpumpe nicht mehr tut. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob die eingefroren oder kaputt ist.


----------



## computertod (7. Februar 2012)

ach, und auf den Schalthebel kann ich mich jeden morgen drauf stellen damit der Rückwärtsgang reingeht


----------



## roadgecko (7. Februar 2012)

Also das mit den Display bzw. Pixelfehler hatte ich früher bei meinem Navigations Radio (Blaupunkt, ab werk) auch. Ich weis nicht, was für displays da verbaut werden aber seit dem ich mein Alpine Radio habe gibs keine Fehler mehr. Das Display ist ja auch 10 Jahre moderner und die Soundqualität ist auch überragend.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2012)

Viel schlimmer ist das der Touchscreen von meinem Smartphone ständig einfriert und ich ihn erst warm rubbeln muss bis was passiert. Hat natürlich jetzt nichts mit dem Auto zu tun, wollte es nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## moe (7. Februar 2012)

Afaik haben LCD Displays das so an sich, dass sie langsamer reagieren, je kälter es wird.

@riverna:


----------



## Mosed (7. Februar 2012)

Die Batterie zu tauschen war in jeder Hinsicht eine gute Idee. Kein Wunder, dass die Batterie bei diesem Wetter arge Probleme hat, wenn ein schlauer BMW-Händler eine 50 Ah Batterie einbaut, wo eine > 72 Ah Batterie reingehört. ^^

Hatte den Wagen so gekauft - und das Radio musste ich auch schon tauschen, weil der Händler ein Radio vom Vorfacelift-Modell eingebaut hat, sodass die Freisprecheinrichtung nicht funktioniert. Er meinte, alle Business-Radios laufen damit - klar, dem Vorfacelift-Business-Radio fehlen ja nur 2 von den benötigen 4 Pins der FSE. Der muss Techniker gehabt haben... ^^


----------



## der_yappi (7. Februar 2012)

Oder er hat dich schlicht und einfach beschi**** ähhhh über den Tisch gezogen


----------



## Mosed (7. Februar 2012)

Naja, er hat das Auto nur im Kundenauftrag verkauft. Das Radio war schon länger so getauscht. (Über den Zündschlüssel kann jeder BMW-Händler alle Reparaturen etc. anzeigen, die irgendwo bei einem BMW-Händler durchgeführt wurden...) Aber wenn dann ein Techniker behauptet es müsse funktionieren...

Aber irgendwie haben viele keine Ahnung. Bei einem anderen BMW-Händler wurde mir auch gesagt, dass man die Freisprecheinrichtung nicht aktualisieren kann - geht aber, indem man einfach das ULF-Modul gegen ein aktuelles tauscht - kostet viel geld, aber ist machbar. Man sollte doch meinen, dass ein BMW-Händler sowas weiß. Zumal er mir das ja anbieten und dann viel Geld verdienen könnte.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Batterie zu tauschen war in jeder Hinsicht eine gute Idee. Kein Wunder, dass die Batterie bei diesem Wetter arge Probleme hat, wenn ein schlauer BMW-Händler eine 50 Ah Batterie einbaut, wo eine > 72 Ah Batterie reingehört. ^^


 
Muss nichts heißen. Ein Freund von mir fährt aus Gewichtsgründen eine 18Ah Batterie in seinem Integra wo normalerweise irgendwas oberhalb der 60Ah Serie ist. Selbst bei den aktuellen Temperaturen springt der Wagen ohne Probleme an, den Ah ist ansich gar nicht so wichtig. Viel wichtiger ist beim Start der Kälteprüfstrom sprich A. Ich persönlich habe bei mir auch keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt, am Anfang hatte ich eine 56Ah Batterie verbaut, danach eine 45Ah und nun bin ich auf 76Ah hoch wegen der Musikanlage. Der einzige Vorteil bei einer großen Batterie ist, das man das Licht länger brennen lassen kann bei ausgeschaltetem Motor. In meinem Fall eher die Musik wenn ich in der Werkstatt mal eine gute Anlage haben will statt dem ollen Kasettenradio lass ich den Sunny in der Halle laufen. 4 Stunden Musik bei relativ aufgedrehter Lautstärke sind da kein Problem. Aber sowas ist eher selten im Alltag...


----------



## Mosed (7. Februar 2012)

Aber tendenziell hat eine Batterie mit weniger Ah ja auch einen geringeren Kälteprüfstrom. Gibt auch Ausnahmen, ja.

Die 50 Ah von BMW hat nur 460 A. Die 72 Ah, die ich mir angesehen habe, hatten um die 660 A. Ich habe jetzt eine 95 Ah mit 760 A eingebaut. Allein die 660 A zu 460 A sind ja schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## watercooled (7. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Aber tendenziell hat eine Batterie mit weniger Ah ja auch einen geringeren Kälteprüfstrom. Gibt auch Ausnahmen, ja.
> 
> Die 50 Ah von BMW hat nur 460 A. Die 72 Ah, die ich mir angesehen habe, hatten um die 660 A. Ich habe jetzt eine 95 Ah mit 760 A eingebaut. Allein die 660 A zu 460 A sind ja schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.



Die härte ist ja die originale 70ah VW Batterie von 2008. Die hat gerade mal 300A Kaltstartleistung xD


----------



## 1821984 (7. Februar 2012)

man man man. Die in meinem Diesel hat 800A. Obs nun kalt ist oder Peng. Da ist die in meinem Benziner schon deutlich schwächer. Der muss schon dreimal inne Runde drehen, bevor er kommt. Wenns warm ist ist er aber auch sofort da. Sche... Temps, dafür laufen beide Turbos ganz gut

Aber bei 70ah nur 300A Kaltstrom, wer hat sich sowas ausgedacht?


----------



## der_yappi (8. Februar 2012)

Bei meinem Heckscheibenwischer will die Düse nicht mehr spritzen.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht worans liegen kann.
Zugefroren? Eher weniger. Schon zu wärmeren Zeiten kamm hinten nur ein Rinnsal ohne druck raus.
Verstopfte Düse? Könnte sein.
Oder die fürs Heck zuständige Pumpe hat schlapp gemacht.

Muss sich die Werkstatt mal ankucken


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2012)

Naja die Pumpen kann man meistens ja klar wahr nehmen. Manchmal haben Autos für hinten einen eigenen Behälter, der ist eher seltener Leer. Sonst liegt es meistens an zu alten Schläuchen, die Verdreckt sind oder Gerissen oder oder. Oder die Düse hat sich zugesetzt. Da hilft nur verkleidung ab, Schlauch ab und am besten mit ner Luftpistole aus blasen. Vielleicht mal mit Reiniger reinhalten und kurz wirken lassen. Bremsenreiniger wirkt wunder, und dann Durchpusten.

Je nach Auto und eigenem Geschick würde ich da nicht gleich in die Werkstatt fahren.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Februar 2012)

Behälter hat der Ibi nur einen - und der ist voll.
Gerade noch mal aufgefüllt.

Und da das Auto noch nicht mal zwei Jahre alt ist, denke ich nicht das da ein Schlauch gerissen ist.
Verdreckt ja, hatte ich auch bei den normalen Düsen vorne (wurden gegen Fächerdüsen getauscht)
Aber hinten kommt man blöd dran. Soll lieber jmd machen der weiß wies geht. Nicht das ich mir da mein TöffTöff ankratze / kaputt mache


----------



## ich558 (11. Februar 2012)

Für die Motorradfans: Heute von der Messe in Linz


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Februar 2012)

war in linz die Panigale nicht da? In Friedrichshafen war sie ausgestellt. Bin zwar absolut kein duc-fan, aber das design fans ich (mit ausnahme der frontscheinwerfer) wirklich klasse


----------



## ich558 (11. Februar 2012)

Doch die war auch da aber da ich die Fotos "nebenbei" gemacht habe ist von der kein gutes Bild entstanden


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2012)

kims 94 Civic Si Hatch - YouTube

Gefällt mir bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ganz gut... und die Besitzerin ist auch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> und die Besitzerin ist auch nicht so verkehrt.


 
 Böser Junge, du bist doch vergeben


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2012)

Ok ich geh auf die stille Treppe


----------



## Falk (13. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> kims 94 Civic Si Hatch - YouTube
> 
> Gefällt mir bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ganz gut... und die Besitzerin ist auch nicht so verkehrt.


 
Naja, die Hello-Kitty-Folie könnte besser verarbeitet sein. Und insgesamt ist es nicht mein Fall - zu flach für den Alltag? So kann man damit ja kaum irgendwo lang, selbst mit meinem nur 20mm tiefer gelegten Golf kann man mit entsprechend Schwung die Lippe vorne z.B. im Parkhaus auf den Boden bringen...


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2012)

Super. Grad Unfall mit Fahrerflucht gehabt.

Sowas nervt. 

Typ ist vor mir, in meine Richtung kommend, aus der Kurve geflogen und ne Verkehrsinsel platt gemacht. Natürlich hat er die ganzen Schilder auf die andere Fahrbahn richtung mein Auto geschossen und ich bin voll drübergebrettert. Danach isser ausgestiegen, hat die ganze ******** betrachtet. Als er mich dann kommen sehen hat, isser ins Auto und ab wie nix. Zum Glück konnte ich mir das Nummernschild merken. Ich hab dann die Bullen gerufen, die suchen jetzt und ich kann in die Werkstatt um zu schauen, ob der Unterboden Schaden genommen hat. 

Zum Glück war die Verkehrsinsel etwas erhöht, und er ist hängengeblieben. Sonst wär der voll in mich rein.


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was für Probleme ihr immer habt, mein Sunny ist in etwa gleich gleiche Höhe wie der Civic und ich fahre damit in Parkhäusern rein. Ich hab keinerlei Probleme, ausser im ersten Winter da habe ich mir wegen zu weniger Erfahrung (auf die Tiefe bezogen) die komplette Front abgerissen. Man muss es nur können, dann kann das Auto noch so tief sein  Man mag es kaum glauben, ich fahr sogar mit 220km/h und vollbesetzt über die Autobahn ohne das mein Hintermann den abfallenden Teilen ausweichen müsste. Und über Bahnschienen und Co fahre ich auch nicht mit 2.323km/h drüber wie manch anderer. Wie gesagt alles eine Frage der Erfahrung und man muss ein wenig ein Händchen dafür haben. Meine Freundin fährt seit knapp 2 1/2 Jahren ihren tieferen Mazda (60/40mm) und schafft es immer wieder irgendwo gegen zu fahren. Ich hab mir in den 6 Jahren, jetzt nur einmal den Unterfahrschutz und die Front abgerissen, beides am Sunny im letzten Winter. Aber da hatten wir auch knapp 12cm Schnee, was bei 8cm Bodenfreiheit nicht unbedingt passt. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, den schönsten Honda Civic fährt immer noch mein Kumpel... drittes Bild. Auch wenn er aussieht wie der kleine dicke Bruder von meinem NX (auf das Design bezogen)


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Super. Grad Unfall mit Fahrerflucht gehabt.
> 
> Sowas nervt.
> 
> ...



Der kann sich warm anziehen. Unfallflucht + Sachbeschädigung. Das gibt Wanderurlaub.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Weiß einer zufällig, woher ein surrendes Geräusch bei einem 3er BMW kommen kann? Das ist ein Automatik, Bj2002, 318i touring (Benziner). Das Surren ist erst seit einigen Wochen, man hört es im Video gut, vor allem im zweiten Teil bei der Außenaufnahme - fast wie ein schnelles Fahren im Rückwärtsgang...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AkcZ0yeO3OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> man man man. Die in meinem Diesel hat 800A. Obs nun kalt ist oder Peng. Da ist die in meinem Benziner schon deutlich schwächer. Der muss schon dreimal inne Runde drehen, bevor er kommt. Wenns warm ist ist er aber auch sofort da. Sche... Temps, dafür laufen beide Turbos ganz gut
> 
> Aber bei 70ah nur 300A Kaltstrom, wer hat sich sowas ausgedacht?


 
Die Ingenieure von VW  Hab das Ding noch im Keller wenn jemand ein Foto will 

@all: Was haltet ihr denn von dem Evo hier? Gebrauchtwagen: Mitsubishi, Lancer, Evolution VIII, Benzin,


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2012)

@Herbboy 

Ich würde spontan mal auf Klimakompressor, Servo oder Turbo tippen. Scheint auf jedenfall Drehzahlabhängig und zu sein und somit im direkten Kontakt mit der Kurbelwelle zu stehen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der kann sich warm anziehen. Unfallflucht + Sachbeschädigung. Das gibt Wanderurlaub.



Bin nicht sicher. War bulgarisches Kennzeichen. Ob die ihn finden? Bzw. wie weit da die Gerichtbarkeit geht?!?


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> 
> Ich würde spontan mal auf Klimakompressor, Servo oder Turbo tippen. Scheint auf jedenfall Drehzahlabhängig und zu sein und somit im direkten Kontakt mit der Kurbelwelle zu stehen.


 
Turbo denke ich mal weniger, da müsste das Geräusch ja etwas höher sein, außer er ist schon extremst Marode! Mein Tipp ist Klimakompressor, das hatte mal ein bekannter in seinem VW Bus. 
Das klang am Anfang wie im Video, und ging so weit, das man dachte die Maschiene explodiert gleich xD


----------



## Mosed (13. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> kims 94 Civic Si Hatch - YouTube
> 
> Gefällt mir bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ganz gut... und die Besitzerin ist auch nicht so verkehrt.



Ich frage mich mal wieder, was schön daran sein soll, wenn wenige cm des Rades unterm Kotflügel verschwinden? Ich finde das sowas ziemlich merkwürdig aussieht.
Der heck"spoiler" verbessert den Cw-Wert bestimmt hervorragend. Oder ist das als passive Drosselung gedacht? 
Über Sportauspuffe bei solchen Fahrzeugen kann ich mich regelmäßig einfach nur schlapplachen. Was ist an 1,6 Liter Vierzylindergebrüll so toll, dass man es noch lauter machen muss? Es klingt vorher nach nichts und nacher ist es auch nur Lärm. 

Und ne Frau mit Tätowierungen... (Beim Mann nicht besser, aber beim Thema Attraktivität kann mir das egal sein).


So sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. 



@Herbboy: Ich habe auch nen E46 Automatik Benziner - aber sowas habe ich (zum Glück) noch nicht gehört - eventuell ein Getriebeproblem? Moment - vielleicht eine Spannrolle?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

@Watercooled und Riverna: was genau ist denn der Klimakompressor? Die Innenraum-Lüftung bei meinen Eltern arbeitet nämlich extrem schwer, ab Stufe 2 auch nur noch schubweise - hat das damit zu tun? nen Turbo hat der Wagen AFAIK eh nicht. Und Servo: welcher Servo ist das dann?

@Elementardrache: also, leistungsmäßig merken wir keine Nachteile. Getriebe wäre natürlich derbe. Es wurde gerade erst die Steuerkette gewechselt, als da nach der Suche wegen Ölverlist ein keine Schaden entdeckt wurde. UNd was ist eine Spannrolle? Ich nehme mal an, dass es NICHT eine Nebenrolle in einem Porno als Voyeur ist...


----------



## Mosed (13. Februar 2012)

Der Klimakompressor sorgt dafür, dass kalte Luft aus der Lüftung kommt, wenn man die Klimaanlage anschaltet. Klimaanlage haben ja alle E46, wenn ich mich recht erinnere?! Sofern ja, ist er, von vorne betrachtet, links unten. 
Mit Servo ist die Pumpe der Servolenkung gemeint. Lenkkraftunterstützung - sollte eig bekannt sein.

Die Spannrolle spannt deine Keilriemen. Der Hauptriemen hat eine Spannrolle und der Keilriemen für den Klimakompressor auch.

Kommt das Surren aus dem Motorraum? Dann mal lauschen, von wo genau. 

Moment - ich lad mal was hoch...
EDIT: Im Anhang ein Bild des Riementriebs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Info: Den mechanisch angetriebenen Lüfter haben nur Automatikfahrzeuge des E46 mit M54-Motor nach meinen Informationen. Die anderen einen elektrischen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Klimakompressor sorgt dafür, dass kalte Luft aus der Lüftung kommt, wenn man die Klimaanlage anschaltet. Klimaanlage haben ja alle E46, wenn ich mich recht erinnere?! Sofern ja, ist er, von vorne betrachtet, links unten.


 läuft der Kompressor denn auch, wenn man die Klimaanlage bzw. Lüftung nicht an hat?



> Mit Servo ist die Pumpe der Servolenkung gemeint. Lenkkraftunterstützung - sollte eig bekannt sein.


 Servolenkung ist natürlich bekannt, aber es hätt ja ach ein anderer Servo gemeint sein können (Servo ist ja allgemein eine Motorunterstützung bei mechanischen Bewegungen)




> Die Spannrolle spannt deine Keilriemen. Der Hauptriemen hat eine Spannrolle und der Keilriemen für den Klimakompressor auch.
> 
> Kommt das Surren aus dem Motorraum? Dann mal lauschen, von wo genau.


 ziemlich sicher ja, aber da muss ich mal die nächsten Tage schauen, woher es genau kommen könnte. Es ist in jedem Falle lauter, wenn man draußen steht. Im Innenraum ist es leiser.




> Moment - ich lad mal was hoch...
> EDIT: Im Anhang ein Bild des Riementriebs.
> 
> 
> ...


  das Foto ist jetzt quasi "von unten" ? Sieht man das so oder so, oder muss da eine Abdeckung erst ab?


----------



## MisterJo (13. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> man man man. Die in meinem Diesel hat 800A. Obs nun kalt ist oder Peng. Da ist die in meinem Benziner schon deutlich schwächer. Der muss schon dreimal inne Runde drehen, bevor er kommt. Wenns warm ist ist er aber auch sofort da. Sche... Temps, dafür laufen beide Turbos ganz gut
> 
> Aber bei 70ah nur 300A Kaltstrom, wer hat sich sowas ausgedacht?



Kann 1000A bei 100Ah beim Benziner bieten.


----------



## Mosed (13. Februar 2012)

Die Ansicht ist von oben. Normalerweise sieht man da natürlich nicht so viel, weil der Lüfter da vor ist. 
Und es ist nicht der gleiche Motor wie bei dir. Fällt mir grad mal auf. Wird also anders aussehen. Aber so hast du mal nen Eindruck in Bezug auf Spannrolle usw. 

Der Klimakompressor läuft immer mit - er ist ja mit dem Riementrieb verbunden. Aber wenn die Klimaanlage aus ist, läuft er natürlich nur mit seinem "Roll"widerstand mit. 

So sieht dein Riementrieb aus, wenn eine Klima vorhanden ist:
Riementrieb fur Klimakompressor BMW 3' E46, 318i (N42)
http://www.bmwheaven.com/gallery/im...5/n42b18_n42b20_front_20090808_1699780485.jpg
Du hast einen elektrischen Lüfter.
Klimaanlage ist hier auch links, nur weiter oben.

Meiner:
Riementrieb fur Wasserpumpe/Generator BMW 3' E46, 320i (M54)
(Klimaanlage hat einen extra Riemen)


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> läuft der Kompressor denn auch, wenn man die Klimaanlage bzw. Lüftung nicht an hat?



Da der Kompressor über den Keilriemen läuft und dieser immer läuft sobald die Kurvelwelle dreht, läuft auch der Klimakompressor immer mit. Egal ob die Klimaanlage an oder aus ist. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Servolenkung ist natürlich bekannt, aber es hätt ja ach ein anderer Servo gemeint sein können (Servo ist ja allgemein eine Motorunterstützung bei mechanischen Bewegungen)


 
Mir persönlich ist nur eine Servo an einem Fahrzeug bekannt und die ist zur Lenküberstützung da 

Nimm es mir nicht übel... aber fahr lieber in eine Werkstatt. Die KfZ Sache scheint nicht unbedingt dein Fachgebiet zu sein und somit wird es schwer für dich den Fehler zu finden (ausser mit Glück). Spar dir die Zeit und fahr in einer Werkstatt, gegen 5 Euro in die Kaffeekasse sagen die dir in paar Minuten wo das Geräusch her kommt, ob es schlimm ist (in den meisten Werken werden sie sagen es ist schlimm) und du bekommst gleich einen Kostenvoranschlag.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann 1000A bei 100Ah beim Benziner bieten.



Wenn du nicht gerade nen V8 hast, wozu brauchst du 100aH beim Benziner?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2012)

Dicke Anlage auch mal ohne Motor betreiben?!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel... aber fahr lieber in eine Werkstatt. Die KfZ Sache scheint nicht unbedingt dein Fachgebiet zu sein und somit wird es schwer für dich den Fehler zu finden (ausser mit Glück). Spar dir die Zeit und fahr in einer Werkstatt, gegen 5 Euro in die Kaffeekasse sagen die dir in paar Minuten wo das Geräusch her kommt, ob es schlimm ist (in den meisten Werken werden sie sagen es ist schlimm) und du bekommst gleich einen Kostenvoranschlag.


ich will es ja nicht selber machen, sondern nur mit Vorwissen meinem Vater helfen, wenn er in die Werkstatt geht. Denn mein Vater ist der mega-hyper-Technik-Noob, und ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass die Werkstatt das auch ausnutzt und unnötige Dinge macht...   sein zuständiger Service-Mann meinte zB, dass er nicht wisse, wo das herkommen könnte. Und ich fürchte, dass man ihn dann zu einer großen Sonderinspektion überreden will, obwohl die gar nicht nötig wäre.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Dicke Anlage auch mal ohne Motor betreiben?!



Aber da würde ich mir lieber ne zweite Batterie einbauen


----------



## Mosed (13. Februar 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gerade nen V8 hast, wozu brauchst du 100aH beim Benziner?


 
Ein großer Vorteil einer 100 Ah Batterie ist ja auch der hohe Kaltstartstrom. 
Und sonst hat man halt viele Reserven. 
Außerdem ist auch die Menge an Zusatzausstattung, die Energie vebrauchen kann, relevant. Ein uraltes Auto mit V8, das außer  Radio und Licht keine elektrischen Verbrauchern hat, braucht auch keine 100 Ah Batterie.

Habe jetzt auch ne 95 AH Batterie drin. War kaum teurer - da nimmt man das halt mit. Und ein paar kg mehr auf der Hinterachse machen sich im Winter auch gut beim Hecktriebler.


Welchen Vorteil sollen zwei Schwache Batterien gegenüber einer starken bringen?


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großer Vorteil einer 100 Ah Batterie ist ja auch der hohe Kaltstartstrom.
> Und sonst hat man halt viele Reserven.
> Außerdem ist auch die Menge an Zusatzausstattung, die Energie vebrauchen kann, relevant. Ein uraltes Auto mit V8, der außer  Radio und Licht keine elektrischen Verbrauchern hat, braucht auch keine 100 Ah Batterie.
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Batterie für die Anlage komplett leersaugen, ohne das du nachher startprobleme hast


----------



## Mosed (13. Februar 2012)

Ach, da gibts bestimmt ne App fürs Iphone...


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, da gibts bestimmt ne App fürs Iphone...



What?


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich will es ja nicht selber machen, sondern nur mit Vorwissen meinem Vater helfen, wenn er in die Werkstatt geht. Denn mein Vater ist der mega-hyper-Technik-Noob, und ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass die Werkstatt das auch ausnutzt und unnötige Dinge macht...   sein zuständiger Service-Mann meinte zB, dass er nicht wisse, wo das herkommen könnte. Und ich fürchte, dass man ihn dann zu einer großen Sonderinspektion überreden will, obwohl die gar nicht nötig wäre.


 
Gut wenn das der Grund deines Hinterfragens ist, will ich nichts gesagt haben. Die Werkstätten nutzen das teilweise nicht vorhandene Wissen auf jedenfall aus, dass ist leider harte Realität. Am besten zwei oder drei freie Werkstätten abklappern und die mal kurz drüber schauen lassen. Am besten wäre natürlich wenn du jemandem im Freundeskreis hast der sich das ganze mal ansehen kann, dass Problem ist einfach folgendes... per Video kann man es schlecht beurteilen da man fast gar nicht lokalisieren kann woher das Surren kommt. Surren selber kann wie gesagt die Servo, die Lichtmaschine, der Klimakompressor, ein Turbo (in eurem Fall laut deiner Aussage nicht) und teilweise auch die Ölpumpe. 

Bewegmal das Lenkrad im Stand und schau ob sich das Geräusch verändert, check mal den Flüssigkeitsstand im Ausgleichsbehälter der Servolenkung. Danach schau mal ob sich das Geräusch ändern wenn du das Licht ein uns aus schaltest, und guck mal ob sich das Geräusch irgendwie ändert wenn man an der Klimaanlage rumspielt. Wenn du etwas Glück hast, kannst du das Geräusch so lokalisieren und gehst nicht komplett ahnungslos in die Werke. Ansonstens kann man dir nur Glück wünschen, das die Werkstatt ihren nächsten Betriebsurlaub nicht aus der Tasche deines Vaters bezahlen will.


----------



## Burn_out (13. Februar 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Turbo denke ich mal weniger, da müsste das Geräusch ja etwas höher sein, außer er ist schon extremst Marode! Mein Tipp ist Klimakompressor, das hatte mal ein bekannter in seinem VW Bus.
> Das klang am Anfang wie im Video, und ging so weit, das man dachte die Maschiene explodiert gleich xD


 
Turbo denke ich mal garnicht, denn im 318i ist keinen Turbo vorhanden. Den gibts nur im 335i.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Da ich mich mit deutschen Fahrzeugen nicht beschäftige, habe ich keine Ahnung wo mittlerweile ein Turbo verbaut ist und wo (noch) nicht


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna, du scheinst ziemlich viel Ahnung von Japanern zu haben  

Hab mal ne Frage in Sachen Rost. Sind die sehr rostanfällig? 
Du fåhrst deinen Sunny ja sogar im Winter (Salz, Wasser,...) ?


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Turbo denke ich mal weniger, da müsste das Geräusch ja etwas höher sein, außer er ist schon extremst Marode! Mein Tipp ist Klimakompressor, das hatte mal ein bekannter in seinem VW Bus.
> Das klang am Anfang wie im Video, und ging so weit, das man dachte die Maschiene explodiert gleich xD



Turbo glaub ich auch nicht ist ja ein 318i Sauger Benziner...  

Wenn das Geräusch sich immer mit der Drehzahl ändert, einfach mal alles im Bereich des Treibriemens checken lassen (LiMa, Klimakompressor, Umlenkrollen, Servopumpe).

Wobei den Klimakommpressor könnte man leicht ausklammern, einfach mal die Klimaautomatik ganz ausschalten dann kuppelt der aus und die Riemenscheibe am Kompressor ist auf Freilauf.

Ändert sich das Geräusch wenn das Getriebe die Gänge wechselt, dann könnte es teurer werden .. sind zwar eigtl Wartungsfrei, aber mit dem "eigentlich" ist das auch so eine Sache.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Riverna, du scheinst ziemlich viel Ahnung von Japanern zu haben
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage in Sachen Rost. Sind die sehr rostanfällig?
> Du fåhrst deinen Sunny ja sogar im Winter (Salz, Wasser,...) ?



Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Pflege vom Vorbesitzer an. Prinzipiell kann man aber sagen wenn keine Konservierung gemacht wird rosten zumindestens Mazda´s, Honda´s und Nissan´s ordentlich. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das bei den aktuellen ist, da ich mich eigentlich nur mit japanern zwischen 1990 und 2000 beschäftige. Die aktuellen drei die ich habe (91er NX GTi, 94er Sunny GTi, 92er MX3) sind alle ziemlich rostfrei, jedoch war die Pflege bei den Vorbesitzern auch recht gut. Drei Stück ist auch eine relativ magere Ausbeute da ich vorher 2x 91er NX, 1x 92er Primera, 1x 92er MX3, 1x 93er MX3 und 1x 92 323F hatte. Diese hatten leider alle ordentlich Rost...


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Pflege vom Vorbesitzer an. Prinzipiell kann man aber sagen wenn keine Konservierung gemacht wird rosten zumindestens Mazda´s, Honda´s und Nissan´s ordentlich. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das bei den aktuellen ist, da ich mich eigentlich nur mit japanern zwischen 1990 und 2000 beschäftige. Die aktuellen drei die ich habe (91er NX GTi, 94er Sunny GTi, 92er MX3) sind alle ziemlich rostfrei, jedoch war die Pflege bei den Vorbesitzern auch recht gut. Drei Stück ist auch eine relativ magere Ausbeute da ich vorher 2x 91er NX, 1x 92er Primera, 1x 92er MX3, 1x 93er MX3 und 1x 92 323F hatte. Diese hatten leider alle ordentlich Rost...



Ich dachte Speziell an die Sky's von 95-2000.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Auch die neigen teilweise zum rosten. Zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, da Skylines in der Regel nicht im Winter gefahren werden... aber rostanfällig sind sie trotzdem. Zumindestens die R33 Baureihe...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Turbo glaub ich auch nicht ist ja ein 318i Sauger Benziner...
> 
> Wenn das Geräusch sich immer mit der Drehzahl ändert, einfach mal alles im Bereich des Treibriemens checken lassen (LiMa, Klimakompressor, Umlenkrollen, Servopumpe).
> 
> Wobei den Klimakommpressor könnte man leicht ausklammern, einfach mal die Klimaautomatik ganz ausschalten dann kuppelt der aus und die Riemenscheibe am Kompressor ist auf Freilauf.


 eine Klima-AUTOMATIK haben meine Eltern gar nicht, nur eine zuschaltbare Klimaanlage - kann man das dann also schonmal ausschließen? 




> Ändert sich das Geräusch wenn das Getriebe die Gänge wechselt, dann könnte es teurer werden .. sind zwar eigtl Wartungsfrei, aber mit dem "eigentlich" ist das auch so eine Sache.


 es ändert sich mit der Drehzahl. Also wenn die Drehzahl auf zB 4000 geht und die Automatik hochschaltet, dann hört das Geräusch beim Schaltvorgang kurz auf und beginnt mit der Drehzahl wieder.  

Ich kann morgen mal testen, wie es ohne eingelegten Gang auf Neutraler Stellung ist.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Ob Klimaanlage oder Klima-automatik ist egal, der Kompressor dreht immer mit sobald die Kurbelwelle läuft. Wenn das Geräusch jedoch nur dann vorhanden ist wenn ein Gang eingelegt ist (so hört es sich laut deiner Beschreibung an) muss es aus der Gegend vom Getriebe kommen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Februar 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du kannst die Batterie für die Anlage komplett leersaugen, ohne das du nachher startprobleme hast


 
Parallel geschaltete Batterien gleichen sich aber aus... du kannst nicht sagen, saug diese Batterie leer und lasse die andere in Ruhe


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Parallel geschaltete Batterien gleichen sich aber aus... du kannst nicht sagen, saug diese Batterie leer und lasse die andere in Ruhe


 
Es gibt da so ein nettes Gimmick namens Trennrelais


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Was ein geiles Geschoss... da bekomme ich irgendwie Bock drauf mir einen RS13 zu holen.


----------



## MisterJo (14. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dicke Anlage auch mal ohne Motor betreiben?!


 
Mit 6208ccm ist die dicke Anlage der Motor


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein geiles Geschoss... da bekomme ich irgendwie Bock drauf mir einen RS13 zu holen.



Ist der geil  Nissan ftw!


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2012)

Ist der hässlich. Wie kann man sich in sowas reinsetzen.. 

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2012)

Iss mir zu schmutzig.

Abgesehen von der  gelben Schrift sieht der doch gut aus.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Ich find das Teil geil, natürlich nix für Leute die lieber mit einem OEM Golf fahren nur damit sie nicht auffallen


----------



## MisterJo (14. Februar 2012)

Das Ding sieht peinlich aus......

Poppgenietete Kotflügelverbreiterungen


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

In der Driftszene nichts ungewöhnliches und absolut legitim.


----------



## computertod (14. Februar 2012)

... und hat auch was


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich, ich persönlich würde lieber das Teil fahren als einen VW, Audi oder Opel von der Stange. Andere sehen das natürlich wieder anders, zum Glück.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Februar 2012)

Lieber einen "Wolf im Schafspelz" als sooo arg auffallen.
Aber ist ja Geschmackssache 
Wenn aber auffällig, dann eher in Richtung Evo oder WRX STi mit ner Frittentheke hinten drauf


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn schon auffällig aber wenigstens cool, dann eher sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum "Exotenstatus" von Nissan sag ich lieber nichts  .


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2012)

Wobei die Teil auch was haben:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opel_GT_(Roadster) und  Opel Lotus Omega im Fahrberichtr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde - MOTOR KLASSIK.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum "Exotenstatus" von Nissan sag ich lieber nichts  .


 
Weil?



der_yappi schrieb:


> Lieber einen "Wolf im Schafspelz" als sooo arg auffallen.
> Aber ist ja Geschmackssache
> Wenn aber auffällig, dann eher in Richtung Evo oder WRX STi mit ner Frittentheke hinten drauf


 
Wir sprechen hier aber von einem Anschaffungspreis 2000Euro gegen 1000Euro +. 
Ausserdem kann man einen RS13 nicht mit einem Evo oder WRX vergleichen. Der RS13 ist für ein ganz anderes Klientel gemacht... eben für Leute die keine Kohle für einen Skyline oder neuen Silvia haben. Wer einen Evo oder WRX fährt nutzt diesen oft genug im Alltag, ein RS13 wird man selten im Alltag benutzen. Dafür ist der CA18DET viel zu anfällig... es ist ein reines Hobby oder Schönwetter Auto oder eben eine Driftmaschine.  Vorallem Wolf im Schafspelz ist immer Ansichtssache, wenn in dem RS13 ein gemachter SR20VET oder SR20DET steckt ist er selbst mit dieser Optik ein Wolf im Schafspelz. Mein Sunny ist z.B. auch ein Wolf im Schafspelz, niemand vermutet in der Hitsche 160PS... da gucken die BMW 5er Fahrerteilweise schon lustig wenn ich bei 200km/h noch Lichthupe mache und vorbei fahren will. 

Aber ich will niemandem das Teil schön reden, dafür sind Geschmäcker nun mal da


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

Weil Nissan ein Volumenhersteller wie Opel und Konsorten ist, der in erster Linie mit super langweiligen, emotionsfreien Fahrzeugen seine Brötchen verdient. Natürlich gibts auch einen Ausreißer (GT-R) aber mit dem wird kein Pfennig verdient, sondern nur Geld verbrannt.

Soll jetzt nicht übermäßig wertend sein aber man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen ....


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Ändert aber nichts dran das es gewisse Fahrzeuge von Nissan gibt die man durchaus als Exoten bezeichnen kann. Weil im Umkehrschluss müsste man sonst einen Audi R8 oder Mercedes SLS auch als Massenfahrzeug bezeichnen... Anhand der Zulassungszahlen würde ich Nissan schon als einen exotischen Hersteller bezeichnen, ob die Autos nun langweilig und emotionsfrei sind ist eine andere Sache. Das Nissan mit dem GT-R Geld verbrennt halte ich für ein Gerücht, gibt es auch Beweise für diese Aussage oder ist das eine Mutmaßung? Mein Nissanhändler behauptet nämlich was ganz anderes...

Ich frag mich eh gerade wie du auf das Thema "Exot" kommst. Das war doch zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendwie im Gespräch, klingt für mich ein wenig so als hätte dich meine Aussage im Posting #15124 angesprochen. Dies war jedoch meine Meinung und muss von niemandem geteilt werden. Ich persönlich finde Seat, VW, Audi, und Opel einfach langweilig... einzig diverse Benz oder BMW´s würde ich mir kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil Nissan ein Volumenhersteller wie Opel und Konsorten ist, der in erster Linie mit super langweiligen, emotionsfreien Fahrzeugen seine Brötchen verdient. Natürlich gibts auch einen Ausreißer (GT-R) aber mit dem wird kein Pfennig verdient, sondern nur Geld verbrannt.
> 
> Soll jetzt nicht übermäßig wertend sein aber man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen ....


 
Das trifft in allen Punkten auch auf Audi zu (außer vll dem mit dem GT-R), außerdem verkaufen die einen Lambo als Audi.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

Der GT-R kostet das Werk pro Stück um die 130.000 Euro. Was mitunter an dem unfassbarem Serviceaufwand liegt.
Exot bedeutet weniger wie die Verkaufszahlen in einzelnen Märkten, als de Produktionszahlen sind. Und Nissan ist ein Massenhersteller. Da ist nichts mundgelutscht und handgedengelt. Ist ganz normale Fließbandware.
Muss man wertfrei anerkennen. 

Was langweilig ist und was nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Auch wenn die Argumentation etappenweise schwer nachvollziehbar ist. Sprich einerseits schwärmst du von einem Saug-Vierzylinder mit 160 PS bei welchem jedem Autofan die Füße einschlafen, andererseits steckst du ganze Hersteller in die Langeweile-Schublade wo vom lahmen Vierzylinder bis zum BiTurbo V12 alles im Sortiment ist. Das ist irgendwie Paradox  .


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Für mich ist der schönste Nissan immernoch der Skyline R33... einfach traumhaft. Wunderbarer Sound, sehr schönes Design... in den nächsten 2 Jahren wird irgendwann einer in meiner Garage stehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das trifft in allen Punkten auch auf Audi zu (außer vll dem mit dem GT-R), außerdem verkaufen die einen Lambo als Audi.


 
Du meinst den Gallardo bei dem aus jeder Pore Audi quilt und die ersten Pressefahrzeuge passender Weise sogar Audi Embleme auf den Schlüsseln hatten?!

Audi würde ich nicht mit Nissan gleichsetzen, da Audi eher mit leistungsstarken Fahrzeugen Geld verdient. Nissan eher mit billigen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der GT-R kostet das Werk pro Stück um die 130.000 Euro. Was mitunter an dem unfassbarem Serviceaufwand liegt.
> Exot bedeutet weniger wie die Verkaufszahlen in einzelnen Märkten, als de Produktionszahlen sind. Und Nissan ist ein Massenhersteller. Da ist nichts mundgelutscht und handgedengelt. Ist ganz normale Fließbandware.
> Muss man wertfrei anerkennen.



Dann ist so ziemlich jeder Hersteller ausser Ferrari, Lambo, Maserati und Co kein Exot. Sehe ich anders, aber eventuell liegt das einfach an der Interpretation.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was langweilig ist und was nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Auch wenn die Argumentation etappenweise schwer nachvollziehbar ist. Sprich einerseits schwärmst du von einem Saug-Vierzylinder mit 160 PS bei welchem jedem Autofan die Füße einschlafen, andererseits steckst du ganze Hersteller in die Langeweile-Schublade wo vom lahmen Vierzylinder bis zum BiTurbo V12 alles im Sortiment ist. Das ist irgendwie Paradox  .


 
Ich schwärme von meinen 160PS? Wo den? Davon weiß ich nichts... trotzdem dürften 160PS bei 1100 Kilo schneller als 80% der Fahrzeuge auf deutschen Straßen sein. 
Das Problem liegt doch eher daran das mir nicht ein drittes Ei wächst wenn ich einen Golf oder A4 sehe. Alleine schon das bei Audi von vorne kaum ein Unterschied zwischen A2 und A8 ist, macht für mich die Marke so uninteressant wie Fusspilz. Für mich hat die Leistung rein gar nichts damit zu tun ob ein Auto interessant oder langweilig ist. Zum Beispiel finde ich Ferrari total uninteressant und ich würde mir nie einen kaufen. Da finde ich einen WRX STi oder GT-R viel interessanter. Genau so würde ich zu jeder Zeit einen Lotus Elise einem Audi R8 vorziehen. Leistung ist zwar ansich ganz schon und man kann nie genug haben, trotzdem ist es für mich nicht der ausschlaggebende Grund eine Marke zu mögen oder nicht. 

Ein A3 wäre für mich auch nicht erstrebenswert wenn da ein 8L V12 Tripple Turbo verbaut wäre. Genau so wenig würde ich einen GTR mit 2L 4 Zylinder Motor schlechter finden als jetzt.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2012)

Dafür hat Nissan ein SUV-Cabrio.
Aber leider nicht in Europa.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Nissan bietet mit dem 370Z, dem GT-R und dem bald erscheinenend S16 schon genug Sportcoupes. Natürlich ist der Hauptmarkt von Nissan der Mainstreambereich... abgesehen davon halte ich von Note, Micra und QQ nicht sonderlich viel wie generell von fast allen Nissans ab 2000. Jeder der mal einen aktuellen Nissan und einen alten Nissan gefahren ist wird dies bestätigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

Ist Auto fahren kein Aspekt deiner Autoleidenschaft?
Falls ja, kann ich deine Argumentation nicht verstehen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Du verdrehst gerne den Leuten das eigene Wort im Mund oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich nicht.
Ich habe nur den Eindruck das ganz viel Vorurteil auf ganz wenig persönliche Erfahrung trifft. Anders kann ich mir deinen Argumentationsstil nicht erklären.
Ich möchte dir nichts unterstellen aber wenn du z.B. mal einen SL65 Gefahren wärest würdest du eine Elise maximal als Dixiklo benutzen wollen. Ich will jetzt nicht auf Design oder Image eingehen, nur auf die Fahreindrücke. Mir ist es egal ob wir über Audi, Mercedes oder Chevrolet sprechen aber Autoleidenschaft und leistungsstarke Motoren gehören für viele zusammen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Für mich besteht ein Auto eben aus mehr als nur einem Motor. Sonst hätte ich mir damals einen BMW E36 328i und keinen 100NX gekauft.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das Teil geil, natürlich nix für Leute die lieber mit einem *OEM Golf fahren nur damit sie nicht auffallen*



Über IT aufregen, aber dann so einen Schwachsinn raushauen, der nichts sachliches an sich hat und dazu noch vollkommen falsch ist.. manche sind echt zu blöd, um zu merken, was sie da verzapfen..


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was an dieser Aussage verwerflich sein soll, trotzdem ist es kein Grund mich als blöd zu bezeichnen... Wahrscheinlich bist du ein Golf Fahrer und fühlst dich nun angegriffen, Fakt ist doch einfach das man mit einem Golf nicht so auffällt wie mit einem derart umgebauten RS13. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Blöd oder unsachlich zu tun sondern ist einfach die Realität. Manche Leute wollen auch gar nicht mit ihrem Fahrzeug auffallen, wo ist also das Problem und warum fühlst du dich angegriffen?

Edit: Und jetzt im Quote schon alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen... so ist es recht


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

Die Wenigsten laufen im Clownskostüm umher nur um aufzufallen. Oder fahren ein äquivalentes Auto. Wenn man tatsächlich durch sowas auffallen "müsste", würde hinter der Maskerade vermutlich wenig Charakter stecken. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Zum Autothema, wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Sechszylinder Coupé und einem Vierzylinder Astmat hätte, wäre für mich die Entscheidung eine Leichte. Besonders da der Fahreindruck für mich das primäre Kriterium beim Kauf ist.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Wie gut das du nicht ich bist und ich nicht du.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar nicht was an dieser Aussage verwerflich sein soll, trotzdem ist es kein Grund mich als blöd zu bezeichnen... Wahrscheinlich bist du ein Golf Fahrer und fühlst dich nun angegriffen, Fakt ist doch einfach das man mit einem Golf nicht so auffällt wie mit einem derart umgebauten RS13. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Blöd oder unsachlich zu tun sondern ist einfach die Realität. Manche Leute wollen auch gar nicht mit ihrem Fahrzeug auffallen, wo ist also das Problem und warum fühlst du dich angegriffen?
> 
> Edit: Und jetzt im Quote schon alles aus dem Zusammenhang reißen... so ist es recht



Du hast geschrieben, der Wagen gefällt dir, ich habe geschrieben, er gefällt mir nicht. Fertig aus.
Warum musst du dann so ein Auffallen-Golf-OEM-Gedöns dranhängen? Man hat das Gefühl, das die Hälfte dieses Threads aus so einem Schei*ß besteht, weil irgendeine Seite Komplexe hat, mit der Meinung der anderen umzugehen..

Muss doch nicht sein.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Ich sagte lediglich das ein solches Auto nichts für jemanden ist der nicht auffallen will. Dann ersetz das OEM Golf, halt durch A3, 3er BMW oder Nissan Micra. Fakt ist das jemand der auffallen will (warum auch immer) keinen Golf fahren würde und jemand der nicht auffallen würde niemals so einen aufgepumpen RS13 fahren würde. Jegliche Auf oder Abwertung entspricht einzig und alleine deiner Fantasie, weil im Grunde könnten von mir aus alle Menschen einen OEM Golf fahren, was interessierts mich? Meine Mutter oder mein Vater würden zum Beispiel niemals die Kiste fahren, die würden sich in Grund und Boden schämen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie gut das du nicht ich bist und ich nicht du.


 
Stimmt  .

Auch wenn eine sachliche Diskussion nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Aber gibt es irgendwas messbares, erfahrbares, greifbares was so ein Nissan besser macht als ein Sechszylinder BMW?


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Er gefällt mir besser, ist das nicht Grund genug?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er gefällt mir besser, ist das nicht Grund genug?


 
Mich würde der Hintergrund interessieren. Autos sind ja unter dem Strich technische Gegenstände, die wissen typischerweise durch Eigenschaften zu überzeugen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Hintergründe bei einer Geschmacksfrage? 
Rechtfertigst du dich im Bekanntenkreis auch wieso du Carina und nicht Claudia als Freundin genommen hast? Wie ich schon einmal erwähnt habe ,ein Auto besteht für mich eben nicht nur aus einem Motor sondern es gibt andere Gründe wie z.b. die Optik welche eine wesentlich höhere Priorität für mich haben. Mir gefällt der 100NX von der Optik einfach extrem gut, darum sind mir die nur 143PS auch egal gewesen. Abgesehen davon kann man an der Leistung immer etwas machen... Zum Glück steht die Wahl meines Fahrzeuges immernoch mir selber frei.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte lediglich das ein solches Auto nichts für jemanden ist der nicht auffallen will. Dann ersetz das OEM Golf, halt durch A3, 3er BMW oder Nissan Micra. Fakt ist das jemand der auffallen will (warum auch immer) keinen Golf fahren würde und jemand der nicht auffallen würde niemals so einen aufgepumpen RS13 fahren würde. Jegliche Auf oder Abwertung entspricht einzig und alleine deiner Fantasie, weil im Grunde könnten von mir aus alle Menschen einen OEM Golf fahren, was interessierts mich? Meine Mutter oder mein Vater würden zum Beispiel niemals die Kiste fahren, die würden sich in Grund und Boden schämen.



Wer sagt denn, dass jemand, der auffallen will, unbedingt sowas zugebasteltes fahren muss? Schon mal was von X6 gehört? Q7, 7er, sämtliche Exoten usw., die schon von Haus aus auffallen?
Und überhaupt, wer sagt, was für ein Auto auffällt? Mir fällt so 'ne Bastelarbeit überhaupt nicht auf, da es mich 'nen Dreck interessiert. 
'Nem Grünen fällt jeder Prius auf, weil ein Artgenosse drinsitzt, und jeder Wagen jenseits 5l/100, weil der Feind drinsitzt.
'Nem England-Liebhaber fällt jeder Morgan auf, weil er die Unternehmensgeschichte in un auswendig kann.
Oder sind das alles nur Vorurteile?
Du siehst, was du hier also für Mutmaßungen anstellst, ist vollkommen unrealistisch.
Der Wagen ist nichts besonderes, sondern ein ganz normales Auto. Dir gefällt er, mir nicht. Fertig.

Kein OEM-Geblubber und sonstiger Unfug. Ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Was hängst du dich an "OEM" so auf? 
Deine Reaktion ist maßlos überzogen...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Autos sind für viele halt auch Lifestyle, Lebensgefühl und Statussymbol, für andere aber nicht. Es gibt auch Leute, die bei -20 Grad immer noch in dünnen Designerklamotten rumlaufen, weil ihnen ihr äußeres wichtiger ist als das nicht-frieren. Und andere mummeln sich in hässlichstes Zeug ein, aber es ist ihnen egal: Hauptsache warm. Manche laufen auch einfach nur total auffällig rum, völlig unabhängig von hübsch oder teuer oder nicht, weil sie auffallen wollen. Andere würden den Teufel tun, auch nur EIN Accesoire zu tragen, das jemandem eventuell möglicherweise auffallen könnte. Und wieder andere machen sich da einfach keine Gedanken, sondern nehmen "normale" Sachen für das Geld, was sie zur Verfügun haben. 

Und bei Autos gibt es halt auch welche, die das Aussehen höher gewichten als den Rest, also zB lieber den auffälligen Wagen kaufen anstatt zum gleichen Preis einen unaufälligen, der dafür ein etwas besseres Fahrwerk hat. Wohlgemerkt: es geht um Auffallen, denn "schön" und "nicht schön" ist Geschmackssache. Wieder andere schauen NUR auf die Technik, selbst wenn das Auto am Ende wirklich für 90% der Bürger potthässlich ist. 

Oder es gibt auch Leute, die einen Golf mit starkem Motor und Luxusausstattung, aber ohne optisch gesehen sportliches Aussehen holen und niemals zum gleichen Preis einen gleichguten, aber "exotischen" Wagen kaufen würden. Wieder andere würden immer das exotisch aussehende Auto nehmen, weil sie nicht ertragen würden, dass bei Kauf des Luxus-Golfes Außenstehende evlt. nicht merken, dass es ein besonders teurer Golf ist... Statussymbol eben. Ein Kumpel von mir zB kann sich als Firmenwagen nen VW in einer Austattung seiner Wahl aussuchen, und da will der so Chrom-Zeugs und übergroße Felgen und so nen Kram... das würd ICH nie im Leben machen. Wenn, dann würd ich gleich einen "richtigen" Sportwagen nehmen, aber ich würde keinen rel. normalen Wagen "aufpimpen"...

und am Ende haben viele auch ganz einfach gar keine große Wahl, weil man ein bestimmtes Budget hat.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2012)

Meine Reaktion ist maßlos überzogen, keine Frage.
Und zwar weil wir hier 2 Wände im Forum haben, die auch noch in diesem Thread vereint sind, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten, und sich alle paar Tage mal wieder über mehrere Seiten hinweg gegenseitig in Grund und Boden labern, ohne je zu irgendeinem Ergebnis zu kommen.
Im Namen aller (< und da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher), die nicht ITpassion oder Riverna heißen: *Es nervt!*


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2012)

Und du denkst dein Aufstand hier, nervt niemanden? 
Bisher hat sich niemand über meinen bösen "OEM" Posting aufgeregt ausser du... und niemand ist ausfallend geworden, ausser dir. 

Egal lassen wir das Thema... führt zu nichts. Ein Forum ist zum diskutieren da, wenn dir das auf den Sack geht musst du zwangsläufig die Leute welche dir auf die Nerven gehen auf die dafür vorgesehene Ignorierstliste setzen.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Und du denkst dein Aufstand hier, nervt niemanden?
> Bisher hat sich niemand über meinen bösen "OEM" Posting aufgeregt ausser du... und niemand ist ausfallend geworden, ausser dir.
> 
> Egal lassen wir das Thema... führt zu nichts.



Weil der Großteil wesentlich schlauer als ich ist, und einfach die Klappe hält - ich halt diesen Mist aber nicht mehr aus. Irgendwer muss es ja mal gesagt haben..

P.S.: Ich habe nie gesagt, dass alle deine Posts bescheuert sind. Solange du nicht gerade in einer ergebnislosen Diskussion mit IT bist, sind teilweise sogar richtig interessante darunter.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Februar 2012)

Der Thread ist einfach lustig, ständig die selbe Diskusion zwischen den beiden selben Personen ohne aussicht auf eine einigung 

Es soll doch jeder fahren was ihm gefällt 
Und jeder Autoliebhaber muss zumindest eingestehen das Nissan paar interessante Motoren hat... VQ30DETT, der klassiker RB26DETT, VR38DETT oder ein VK45DE  egal ob die Autos gefallen oder nicht


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2012)

Ich finde den SR20DE und SR20VE für 2L Saugmotoren auch nicht verkehrt. Oder eben als Turboversion SR20DET und SR20VET... schade das der SR20VE und VET nie in Deutschland verkauft wurde. Damals hätte man damit die Konkurrenz gut aufmischen können. In Zukunft wird es von mir keine endlosen Diskussionen mehr geben, wobei ein Forum nun mal zum diskutieren da ist. Vorallem empfand ich die letzte Diskussion noch recht harmlos, im vergleich zu dem was hier teilweise schon so abging zwischen IT und mir.

Jedoch steht nicht jeder drauf hohe Drehzahlen zu fahren damit die Leistung kommt. Der SR20DE ist mit seinen 143PS auch nicht mehr so was besonderes... ist halt über 20 Jahre alt das Teil.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread ist einfach lustig, ständig die selbe Diskusion zwischen den beiden selben Personen ohne aussicht auf eine einigung
> 
> )



Stimmt. Jedes mal, wenn ich kurz lachen will, schau ich hier rein. Immer ein Volltreffer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hintergründe bei einer Geschmacksfrage?
> Rechtfertigst du dich im Bekanntenkreis auch wieso du Carina und nicht Claudia als Freundin genommen hast? Wie ich schon einmal erwähnt habe ,ein Auto besteht für mich eben nicht nur aus einem Motor sondern es gibt andere Gründe wie z.b. die Optik welche eine wesentlich höhere Priorität für mich haben. Mir gefällt der 100NX von der Optik einfach extrem gut, darum sind mir die nur 143PS auch egal gewesen.



Naja, wenn mich jemand fragen würde warum ich mich für welches Fahrzeug entschieden habe, dann dürfte deutlich mehr als: "Der Wagen ist hübsch" rüberkommen.
Wenn ich eine Freundinn fragen würde warum welches Auto, dann käme was vom Kaliber die Farbe ist hübsch oder der Wagen ist hübsch.

Natürlich darf und soll sich jeder für das entscheiden was ihm (oder ihr) gefällt. Nur unter "Freaks" hätte ich mir da mehr erwartet.
Vor allem bei dem Vergleich mit dem 328er, der dürfte alle mess- und bewertbaren Disziplinen gegen den Nissan haushoch gewinnen, nur die Geschmacksfrage ist natürlich aussen vor.

Für mich gehört zur Autoleidenschaft als einer der wichtigsten Punkte das Fahrgefühl. D.h. wenn ich mich zwischen mehreren Fahrzeugen entscheiden muss (oder eher will), dann ist die Probefahrt der Punkt womit alles stehen oder fallen kann. Natürlich würde ich mir auch kein buckliges Auto vom Schlag eines E93 kaufen, der sieht neu schon aus wie ein Unfallwagen, da kann der Motor auch nichts mehr rausreissen. Aber sich nur auf Äusserlichkeiten zu fixieren finde ich bei der Autowahl ebenso falsch, wie bei der Frage: "Carina oder Claudia".


----------



## Falk (15. Februar 2012)

Ich werd wohl kommenden Dienstag ein inoffizielles Software-Update machen lassen (vom Motor), welches dann folgende Änderungen bringen soll:



> - Kühlung verbessert durch Thermostatumprogrammierung (außer Golf 4 und  Audi TT mit alter Steuerung, diese haben kein elektrisches Thermostat)
> - Deutlich laufruhigerer Motor
> - Spritverbrauch gesenkt
> - Ansprechverhalten, speziell nach den Schaltvorgängen deutlich verbessert
> ...



Ebenfalls ausgleichen soll es das nach unten Streuen der Motor-Leistung (mehr Leistung wird wohl nicht erreicht, ist ja kein Chip-Tuning (was beim Sauger eh nicht gut funktioniert)).


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2012)

Natürlich ist das Chiptuning. Nur halt "Öko"-Tuning. Theroretisch muss das auch eingetragen werden.

Erinnert mich mal wieder daran dass mein Wagen noch nicht auf der Rolle war. Naja, vielleicht wenn ich mal wieder fahren kann.


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2012)

Stimmt auf den Prüfstand muss ich demnächst auch mal. Eventuell schon übernächste Woche, wenn ich den NX mit Kurzzeitkennzeichen mal wieder etwas bewege. 

Der R33 ist so ein geiles Stück Blech


----------



## Falk (15. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Chiptuning. Nur halt "Öko"-Tuning. Theroretisch muss das auch eingetragen werden.
> 
> Erinnert mich mal wieder daran dass mein Wagen noch nicht auf der Rolle war. Naja, vielleicht wenn ich mal wieder fahren kann.


 
Aussage der Firma ist, dass es nicht eingetragen werden muss (Leistung/Abgaswerte ändern sich nicht gegenüber dem, was im Schein steht (das ist ja auch nicht gemessen für jeden Wagen einzeln). Ist aber wahrscheinlich haarspalterei


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Februar 2012)

Pfui bähh also so verbastelt is der nicht mehr schön. 

Nen Originaler Nismo 400 und gut ist.  

Aber mir so nen ding zulegen, das würd ich mir 3-4 mal überlegen, vieleicht auch 5-6 mal  

Da fällt mir immer wieder der Cousin von nem bekannten ein der auch unbedingt nen Skyline wollte, sich dann einen gekauft hat, und jetz nur noch am rumheulen und jammern ist mit der Kiste, faktisch steht die eh 320 tage im Jahr in der Garage und wird nur mal aus der Garage geholt um vor der Disco oder Mcdrive eindruck zu schinden, und blos nicht auf die Autobahn das wird sehr peinlich weil die karre nen Japan import ist und bei 160km/h gedrosselt ist


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2012)

Es sind 180km/h und diese Sperre kann man raus nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2012)

Nochmal zu dem Problem beim BMW meiner Eltern mit dem surrenden Geräusch drehzahlabhängig: Ich hab heute mal bei offener Motorhaube hingehört, als meine Mutter kurz bei mir war. Bei Gangstellung auf neutral (also Leerlauf) und Gas geben im Vergleich zum LANGSAMEN Fahren (mit offener Haube geht halt nicht mehr) kam mir das Geräusch identisch vor. D.h. man kann davon ausgehen, dass es nichts am Getriebe oder so ist, sondern eher Klimakompressor oder irgendein lockerer Riemen oder so was? 

Leider konnte ich nicht genauer hinhören, wo es herkommt, da meine Mutter nur wenig Zeit hatte. Anbei ein Foto vom Motorraum - kann ich da gefahrlos eine der Abdeklcungen abnehmen, um das Geräusch bei Gelegenheit genauer zu lokalisieren?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2012)

Die Abdeckungen sind halt nur genau das: Abdeckungen. Natürlich kannst du da was runter nehmen.
Wird im Zweifelsfall halt irgend ein Riemen durch rutschen. Ob es jetzt aber der von der Klima, der Lima oder was auch immer noch so darüber angetrieben wird bei dem Wagen...


----------



## Mosed (15. Februar 2012)

Nicht ganz in diesem Falle. Was man da vorne als Platikteile sieht, ist luftführend. Aber abnehmen kann man es trotzdem gefahrlos.
Man muss die Pins der Clipse hochziehen (wie links unten im Bild z.B. einer zu sehen ist), dann kann man die Clipse rausziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2012)

Also, das Abnehmen meine ich natürlich eh nur zum Testen im Stand.

Wenn es nicht Getriebe ist: kann es denn was sein, dass "gefährlich" wird, oder kann man einfach weiterfahren, und im schlimmsten Falle geht halt ein Teil kaputt, was man sowieso hätte auswechseln müssen, um das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es sind 180km/h und diese Sperre kann man raus nehmen.


 
Dann sinds 180km/h und das man die sperre raussehmen kann weis ich sehr wohl, ich hab mich lange mit der kiste befasst ( nein nicht wegen Fast and Furios müll )


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2012)

Wo ist dann das Problem? Sperre raus und gut ist...
Sind die 250km/h Begrenzungen der deutschen Hersteller auch peinlich? Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## SaPass (15. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs,
mal ne Zwischenfrage:
Ich suche Diagramme mit Drehmoment und Leistung bei entsprechender Drehzahl...von dem aktuellen Touran mit dem 1.4 TSI (140PS) und dem 1.6 TDI (105PS). Hat da jemand zufällig nen Link oder einen Hinweis, wie ich sowas finde?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Februar 2012)

Kann ich dir machen, hab mir ein "Tool" dafür in Excel gebastelt.


----------



## SaPass (15. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob mich das weiterbringt. Die Leistung während dem angebenen Drehzahlplateu kann ich auch ausrechnen, das is kein Problem. Das Problem sind da einfach die fehlenden Daten. Mich würde da vor allem das Drehmoment der beiden Motoren von Leerlaufdrehzahl bis 1500rpm interessieren. Wenn du die hast und zeichen kannst - fände ich super.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend

Als erstes muss ich mal los werden das riverna schon immer übertreibt mit den Beispielen, es geht auch schlichter 

Zum Sky er ist sehr wohl "Alltagstauglich" und für anderes als Show zu gebrauchen  Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine Aussage eines Noobs sorry. Klar finanziell sollte man schon was im Monat haben, ich weiss aus einem Gespräch mit unserem Versicherungsberater was das Teil kostet und das ist alles andere als günstig! Benzin ist auch teuer geworden und ersatzteile und Tuning kosten erst recht extreme Summen... Man kann mit tuning alleine bis zu 100k und mehr in den "Sand" setzen...
Der Sky ist dafür eine Sportliche Limusine die auch mal den Einkauf nach hause fährt.was ich ine nem ferrari o.ä. gerne seuen würde  Auf der autobahn ist der Sky zuhause und sory all die die mit stock abgasanlage (ist die überhaupt legal ich meinte nicht) und begrenzer fährt hat das falsche auto gewählt! Das muss man einfach als erstes machen... Und nie denken ach der ist nur 11-15k das geht ja noch... Der Kaufpreis ist das einzige günstige an nem sky!


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2012)

Also wirklich Alltagstauglich würde ich den Sky nicht nennen. Dafür sind die Unterhaltungskosten besonders von Form von Sprit einfach zu hoch. Desweiteren fährt sich die Kiste bei Schnee und Eis nicht gerade schön... dazu kommt noch die Rostanfälligkeit. Aber man fährt einen Porsche auch nicht im Winter, also muss der Skyline das nicht unbedingt können.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Also wirklich Alltagstauglich würde ich den Sky nicht nennen. Dafür sind die Unterhaltungskosten besonders von Form von Sprit einfach zu hoch. Desweiteren fährt sich die Kiste bei Schnee und Eis nicht gerade schön... dazu kommt noch die Rostanfälligkeit. Aber man fährt einen Porsche auch nicht im Winter, also muss der Skyline das nicht unbedingt können.



Ich kenne jemand der fährt ein GT-T 34 als Alltagsauto und klar es kostet halt aber wenn man einen guten Monatslohn hat und Alleinstehend ist wieso nicht. Und der gt-r hat sogar allrad was bei schnee ein vorteil wäre und zumindest bei uns sind das vllt 10-20 tage wo es schnee hat und max 5 tage wo es viel schnee hat und das ist nicht wirklich viel... Zum Rost man kann auch vorbäugen  wobei es auch läute gibt die ihren 911 rund ums jahr bewegen


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte damit auch eher das ein Skyline (meiner Meinung nach) zu schade für den Winterbetrieb wäre. Da kann man was anderes nehmen um es runter zu reiten.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte damit auch eher das ein Skyline (meiner Meinung nach) zu schade für den Winterbetrieb wäre. Da kann man was anderes nehmen um es runter zu reiten.



Naja die wertschätzung von autos ist unterschiedlich wobei ein z-tune wohl niemand bei schnee bewegen würde... Zudem gibt es wohl noch andere leute als unsere gesamte familie die mit den öv arbeiten gehen da das in der stadt bequemmer ist  und deswegen war das für mich sehr wohl eine überlegung wert wobei mir die kosten für ein auto nicht wert waren 

BTW Alltag ist nicht gleich alltag


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. Februar 2012)

Wie findet ihr das? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2012)

Mir gefällt er, aber der muss tiefer und hinten müssen die Felgen weiter raus  Was für ein Motor schlummert unter der Haube?


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie findet ihr das?
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=520085"/>



 du im Autothread 
Ich finde es zu viel des guten wie rivernas vorschläge vom r33

@riverna nach der Kritik dachte ich, ich zeig dir mal was ich nen schönen sky finde....
.... http://chrisnz.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/white-r34-gtr-nur-front.jpg


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2012)

Der R34 ist ein schönes Teil, der R33 gefällt mir aber aus irgend einem Grund besser. Auf anhieb kann ich dir nicht mal sagen wieso das so ist... würde ihn trotzdem nehmen. 
So würde mein Skyline aussehen, nur noch schöne Felgen drauf... ich find die Optik so perfekt.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub ich könnte mich beim Auto fahren gar nicht beherrschen. 
Zuviel GTA/Need for Speed gespielt. 
Und natürlich The Fast and the Furious geguckt.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Februar 2012)

Riverna hab ich geschrieben das die 180km/h begrenzung peinlich ist ? Peinlich wirds nur wenn man mit nem äuserlich aufgepumpten Skyline auf die Autobahn fährt und von nem Golf überholt wird weil er ab 180km/h gedrosselt ist. 

Und die Drossel eben mal rausmachen ist auch mit einiges an Geld verbunden, vorallem wenns nen GT-R ist wird das schon ne heikle angelegenheit wegen dem Hicas System, zumindest sollte man dann wenn man nen SLD nutzt das Hicas System lahmlegen weil das unter umständen verrückt spielen kann. 

@Lolm@n die Stock Abgasanlage beim R33 ist in Deutschland nicht legal und muss umgerüstet werden für ne Deutsche zulassen, genauso wie div andere sachen, allgemein ist ne deutsche zulassung für nen Skyline Import schweine teuer weil alles über ne einzelabnahme gemacht werden muss. Da kannste allein um das ding in deutschland zuzulassen mal gerne deine 4000€ liegen lassen wenns denn reicht.

Im Ganzen hast du schon recht, für nen Skyline sollte man schon das nötige kleingeld im Monat haben, wie du schon sagst Anschaffung mag noch billig sein, der rest nicht. Eben deswegen steht der Skyline ( GT-T ) von dem Cousin eines bekannten auch über 300tage im Jahr in der Garage, mehr als Kurzkennzeichen bzw 1-2 monate zulassung im jahr kann er sich nicht leisten, aber hauptsache nen Skyline haben wollen.  


@Gamefruit das ding ist einfach hässlich ohne ende, ich frag mich immer wieder wie man so nen geschmack haben kann um so nen hässliches Bodykit zu verbauen, das Coupe kann richtig hübsch sein, aber definitiv nicht mit diesem Bodykit. 

Das ding find ich hübsch, stammt noch aus ner Zeit als Nissan noch Datsun war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich suche Diagramme mit Drehmoment und Leistung bei entsprechender Drehzahl...von dem aktuellen Touran mit dem 1.4 TSI (140PS) und dem 1.6 TDI (105PS).


 
Touran 1.4 TSi 103 kW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Touran 1.6 TDi 77 kW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An Daten habe ich verwendet was bei der AMS, dem ADAC und VW zu finden war. Mit mehr Information würde die Linie homogener aussehen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2012)

Ich bin ja nicht so der Autonarr, aber ich habe eine frage die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt, umständlich bei einem Autoforum anmelden wäre doch zu übertrieben dafür.
Ist es normal das der Motorlüfter sich für eine gewisse Zeit weiter dreht auch wenn der Motor aus ist ?
Es kommt sehr unregelmäßig vor, manchmal passiert dies Wochenlang oder gar länger nicht, aber dann wieder 3 bis 4 mal die Woche, egal ob Winter oder Sommer.
Ist das Absicht der Hersteller ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

Hatte ich mal bei einem Saab 9-3 Cabrio erlebt. Hat mir nicht gefallen, war aber im Sinn der Erfinder. Um den Motor/ den Turbo vor Überhitzung zu schützen.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Februar 2012)

Bei nem E Lüfter vollkommen normal. Bei nem Visko würd ich mir allerdings sorgen machen, weils technisch nich möglich ist wenn der Motor aus ist


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Februar 2012)

Es ist halt nur komisch das es den anschein hat das es willkürlich geschieht, zumindest aus meiner Sicht der sich damit Null auskennt.
Zb ist es mal im Winter bei Minus 5Grad geschehen und ich nur 5km gefahren bin, aber zb bei einer strecke von 100km bei 35Grad Plus nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Februar 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an wie und wo du fährst, 100km Landstrasse und Autobahn da reicht der Fahrtwind vollkommen aus zum Kühlen und der E Lüfter springt nicht an, 5km Stadtverkehr mit vielen Ampelstops können schon dafür sorgen das der E Lüfter anspringt, wobei 5km und minus 5°c dürft der wagen grad mal Betriebstemperatur haben. Aber kommt eben drauf an obs nun Diesel oder Benziner ist, Turbo oder kein Turbo usw, erklärung diesbezüglich steht im Thread, stichwort Wirkungsgrad vom Motor.


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2012)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das?


 
OMG. Wahrscheinlich noch mit Basismotor unter der Haube so das jeder Polo 1.2 TSI den vermöbelt.... 

Für Skyline Import gibts ja das Autohaus Brömmler oder noch ein paar andere in D die das mit der Zulassung und auch Wartung + Ersatzteilversorgung machen.

Aber billig ist das trotzdem nicht


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Ist es normal das der Motorlüfter sich für eine gewisse Zeit weiter dreht auch wenn der Motor aus ist ?
> Ist das Absicht der Hersteller ?


Wenn du mal die Motorhaube auf machst wirst du wahrscheinlich auch einen entsprechenden Hinweis auf dem Lüfter vorfinden.
Ist auch kein Zeichen minderwertiger Autos oder so: Das Pferdchen von meinem Dad pustet immer nochmal richtig durch wenn man ihn warm abstellt. Nur weil der Motor aus ist muss ja der Kühler noch nicht Kalt sein...
Bei meinem Turbo Motörchen hab ich das Verhalten interessanter weise noch nie provozieren können. Vielleicht hab ichs durch die ganze Dämmung auch nur mal wieder nicht gehört.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Riverna hab ich geschrieben das die 180km/h begrenzung peinlich ist ? Peinlich wirds nur wenn man mit nem äuserlich aufgepumpten Skyline auf die Autobahn fährt und von nem Golf überholt wird weil er ab 180km/h gedrosselt ist.
> 
> Und die Drossel eben mal rausmachen ist auch mit einiges an Geld verbunden, vorallem wenns nen GT-R ist wird das schon ne heikle angelegenheit wegen dem Hicas System, zumindest sollte man dann wenn man nen SLD nutzt das Hicas System lahmlegen weil das unter umständen verrückt spielen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Problem für mich ist immer ich weiss was man bei uns in CH machen muss aber ich will keinen mist verplapern hier im deutschen Forum  ich hatte einen NL händler der hätte ihn mir mit Zulassung in CH verkauft  nen direkt import aus japan.... Das Problem an der Stock Abgasanlage ist, das sie unter anderem da zu gebraucht wurde um nicht mehr als 280? PS zu haben was in Japan ebenfalls vorschrift war....
Jaja die GT-Ts sind echt ne trügerische nummer da sie zum Teil für unter 10k weg gehen


----------



## SaPass (16. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> An Daten habe ich verwendet was bei der AMS, dem ADAC und VW zu finden war. Mit mehr Information würde die Linie homogener aussehen.


 Hey, danke 
Das sieht schonmal super aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

Der nachfolgende Wagen könnte mir gefallen, 580 PS/ 754 Nm -> für etwa 55.000,- Euro als deutsche Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (16. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der nachfolgende Wagen könnte mir gefallen, 580 PS/ 754 Nm -> für etwa 55.000,- Euro als deutsche Version:


 
Aber du schimpfst doch immer so auf die Verarbeitung bei den Amis?


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2012)

Jetzt wo die Amerikanischen Arbeiter nur noch 50% ihres alten Gehaltes bekommen machen die das bestimmt viel besser .


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

Nachdem GM $8.000.000.000 Gewinn eingefahren hat untertütze ich sie vielleicht auch  .

Was die Qualität angeht, da muss ich sagen, dass sie im direkten Verleich mit der deutschen Konkurenz im Grunde keine Chance haben. D.h. man wird kein 100.000 Euro Interieur in einem 50.000 Euro Wagen finden. Aber wenn man das alles auf den Preis reduziert, dann muss man feststellen das die Auswahl an 500 PS+ Coupés deutscher Machart im Preisbereich bis 60.000 Euro relativ dünn ist  .

Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, mal 5e gerade sein zu lassen und für eine Zeit lang so ein Spaßmobil zu fahren. Bekanntlich hält Abwechslung das Leben interessant. 
Ist ja auch nur eine Idee, der Wagen Nr. 13 kommt in einem Tag und einem Monat, Nr. 14 kann dann wieder was ganz anderes sein. Schliesslich ist mir Markenfanboytum fremd und jeder Kauf bedeutet erstmal einen "Totalreset" und alles ist wieder möglich.


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Riverna hab ich geschrieben das die 180km/h begrenzung peinlich ist ? Peinlich wirds nur wenn man mit nem äuserlich aufgepumpten Skyline auf die Autobahn fährt und von nem Golf überholt wird weil er ab 180km/h gedrosselt ist.
> 
> Und die Drossel eben mal rausmachen ist auch mit einiges an Geld verbunden, vorallem wenns nen GT-R ist wird das schon ne heikle angelegenheit wegen dem Hicas System, zumindest sollte man dann wenn man nen SLD nutzt das Hicas System lahmlegen weil das unter umständen verrückt spielen kann.



Die Anzahl von gedrosselten Skylines die in irgend einer Art aufgepumpt sind (sei es optisch oder technisch) wird extrem gering sein. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das ein Skylinefahrer sich ärgert wenn ein Golf an ihm vorbei zieht, weil die Zeit bis der Golf überhaupt die 180km/h erreicht, reichen dem Skyline um aus dem Sichtfeld des Golfes zu verschwinden. Der Chrysler meiner Mom ist auch auf 200km/h begrenzt, denkst du irgend einen von uns interessiert es wenn ein Golf dann noch an uns vorbei zieht? Genau so wenig interessiert es irgendwelche Mercedes oder Benzfahrer wenn wir mit dem RS13 an ihm bei 250km/h noch vorbei fahren. Ich bezweifel das die uns überhaupt bedachten... anders wird es beim Skyline auch nicht sein. Zumindestens würde es mich nicht sonderlich interessieren  

Statt dem SLD kann man auch einen Privot Speed Meter V verbauen welcher nur 150$ kostet. Ich kenne einige Leute die ohne Sperre im Skyline fahren und wo das Hicas System (Hinterachslenkung) noch funktioniert. Scheint nicht zwingend notwendig zu sein das man es abschaltet, macht scheinbar auch nicht oft Probleme. 

Mich persönlich stört es zum Beispiel auch nicht, dass meine Karre nur 180km/h fährt und somit jeder 90PS starke Golf schneller ist. Bei mir kommt die Sperre erst dann raus, wenn die Karre echte 250 oder 260 packt. Vorher interessiert mich das sonderlich wenig


----------



## Falk (16. Februar 2012)

Ganz allgemein ist man mit >180 ja meist auf der BAB schon relativ alleine. Bei >220 ist man dann ja wirklich schon "alleine" (jedenfalls auf der A9 Richtung München). Ich mach mir zumeist auch keine Gedanken, wen ich überhole/von wem ich überholt werde - die meisten Leute, die entsprechend schnell fahren, sind meist recht entspannt (bzw. wenn jemand drängelt lass ich ihn halt bei Gelegenheit durch).


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn da dein Golf kommt fällt das auch nicht so auf. Überholt man mit Pferdchen auf der Motorhaube tritt der Überholte erst ein mal richtig drauf. Ich denke ein Skyline dürfte einen ähnlichen Effekt hervorrufen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2012)

Da muss ich Falk zustimmen, in der Regel fahre ich 130 bis 140km/h. Wenn es mich aber doch mal packt und ich schnell heim will fahre ich schon mal meine 220km/h und da kommt es sehr sehr sehr selten vor das einer schneller fahren will. Meistens komm ich gar nicht über 200km/h weil ich vorher schon wieder bremsen muss. 180km/h reicht in der Regel aus, in den seltensten Fälle würde ich mich darüber aufregen. Gibt natürlich auch Kandidaten wie einen ehemaligen Kumpel von mir, der dauerhaft alles aus seinen 105PS rauspressen will und ständig VMax fährt. Aber bei 105PS kommt man eh nicht weit über die 180km/h... auch wenn er immer was von 230 erzählt.


----------



## ich558 (16. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der nachfolgende Wagen könnte mir gefallen, 580 PS/ 754 Nm -> für etwa 55.000,- Euro als deutsche Version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube das ist der geilste Ami den es gibt  Durch Transformers ist die Nachfrage nach dem Camero wahnsinnig angestiegen. Vorher war der kaum bekannt (in DE).


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt. Vor allem ist er nicht nur optisch interessant, sondern auch von der Konfiguration her so gut wie komplett (inkl. Rückfahrkamera, HUD, 20"er, Leder, Sound, ....) und das mit einem deutschen Einstandspreis (was auch ziemlich genau dem Endpreis entspricht) von 38.990,- Euro für die 6,2 Liter Version mit 432 PS. Dafür fahren andere Golf R, Scirocco und was es halt noch so in der Kompaktklasse gibt.


----------



## roadgecko (16. Februar 2012)

Wolltest du nicht nur vorzugsweise Turbo-Motoren haben ? Mit ausnahme von Aston Martin. 

Dann würde ja ein 6Liter Sauger in eine ganz andere Richtung gehen. Sicherlich auch beim Verbrauch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt. Auf meinem persönlichen Wunschzettel kommt ganz oben der Turbo, der Kompressor, Hubraum und wenn's nix anderes gäbe ein HDZ-Motor.

Aber da ich mich ja primär für die Kompressorvariante interessiere kann ich mir ja halbwegs treu bleiben. Der Sauger wäre dann sozusagen die Notlösung, wobei er auch 569 Nm auf die Kurbelwelle stemmt, da können viele Fahrzeuge mit aufgeladenem Ottomotor in der Preisklasse auch nicht mehr wuppen.

Als echter Nachteil bleibt eigentlich nur der Verbrauch übrig. Wobei das Ergebniss, wenn man alles (ich meine wirklich ALLES) berücksichtigt, nicht so hoch ist wie man denkt. Ich habe mal alles von meinem TT aufaddiert, dann selbiges vom Camaro als 6,2 Liter Sauger und komme unter dem Strich mit dem Camaro einen Cent pro Kilometer billiger als mit meinem TTchen. Beim Kompressor geht die Rechnung nicht so gut auf aber im Vergleich zum S5 der mir demnächst das Geld aus der Tasche saugt, dürfte es auch OK sein.


----------



## roadgecko (16. Februar 2012)

Dafür stimmt der Sound bestimmt auch bei so viel Hubraum


----------



## JC88 (16. Februar 2012)

Naja, 20L/100km sind schon ne Ansage beim Camaro 

Aber ich glaube, wer sich so ein Auto kauft hat den Verbrauch nicht als höchstes Kaufkriterium. So würde es mir zumindest gehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

Der Camaro SS benötigt real etwa 14 bis 14,5 l/ 100km, der ZL1 dürfte irgendwo um die 17 bis 18,5 im Schnitt liegen. Natürlich kann man mit der Intention möglichst viel Sprit in möglichst wenig Zeit zu verbrennen auch andere Werte erreichen. Aber das kann ja jedes Auto.


----------



## Burn_out (16. Februar 2012)

So gerade mal die letzten 6 Seite aufgearbeitet. Ging ja gut ab hier nachdem der Thread scheintot war

Ich persönlich finde den RS13 oder auch den Skyline extrem geil und würde mich freuen wenn ich so ein Auto in natura auf der Straße sehen würde. Selber einen kaufen würde ich mir aber nicht wollen, ich bin (leider) so einer der auf OEM steht.

Kann man den Skyline überhaupt hier problemlos fahren? Habe mal gehört der schluckt verbleites Benzin, dass gibts hier doch garnichtmehr?

Den Camaro finde ich auch echt toll. Der wurde damals im Audi RS3 Forum öfters aufgezählt als es darum ging was man fürs gleiche Geld bekommt. Die Verarbeitung ist halt so eine Sache. Ich kann dazu aber nichts sagen, habe bisher nur in einer Lincoln Strechlimo gesessen und die sah wirklich schick aus. 

Ich bin da aber eher ein Freund von den alten Amis, so ein 67er Impala oder der klassische Mustang wären cool. Der Spritverbrauch der Amis ist natürlich nicht so krass wie er oftmals geredet wird. Aber es sind halt auch keine 8 Liter Sparmobile.


----------



## roadgecko (16. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Kann man den Skyline überhaupt hier problemlos fahren? Habe mal gehört der schluckt verbleites Benzin, dass gibts hier doch garnichtmehr?


 
Es gibt "Bleiersatz" im Zubehörhandel, aber keine ahnung ob das was taugt und wer so etwas braucht.


----------



## MisterJo (16. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man mit der Intention möglichst viel Sprit in möglichst wenig Zeit zu verbrennen auch andere Werte erreichen. Aber das kann ja jedes Auto.



Wobei amerikanische und japanische Großserienmotoren Vollgas grundsätzlich nicht mögen.

Der GT-R ist ja so eine typische Poserkarre:

Rennstrecke -> Garantie erloschen (wird per GPS-Datenschleuder im Fahrzeug mitgeloggt)
ESP austasten -> Garantie erloschen
reihenweise Motor und Getriebeschäden
schnell überhitzendes Getriebe -> Notlauf bzw. 
Getriebeölwechsel für 1500€ nach jeder schnelleren Autobahnfahrt (>150km/h)


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin (leider) so einer der auf OEM steht.
> 
> Kann man den Skyline überhaupt hier problemlos fahren? Habe mal gehört der schluckt verbleites Benzin, dass gibts hier doch garnichtmehr?



Der Skyline kann man auch gut oem fahren (äusserlich)  beim gtr r34 find ichs sogar am schönsten...

So viel ich weiss ist das Benzin überhaupt kein Problem 

@MisterJo wir reden vom skyline gtr und nicht vom aktuellen gt-r, der hat si viel ich gesehen hab niemand erwähnt 
Die alten halten zum grossteil schon was man ihnen nachsagt


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> *Der GT-R ist ja so eine typische Poserkarre:*
> 
> Rennstrecke -> Garantie erloschen (wird per GPS-Datenschleuder im Fahrzeug mitgeloggt)
> ESP austasten -> Garantie erloschen
> ...


 
Das kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen. Auch wenn der Nissan GT-R für mich persönlich so begehrenswert wie Fußpilz ist, ist er auf der Rennstrecke eine absolute Waffe. Und kaum zu schlagen. Wobei du natürlich recht hast, dass der Wartungsaufwand jenseits von gut und böse ist. Der Wartungsintervall ist auf dem Hightech Niveau eines VW Käfers Baujahr 1958 (alle 6 Monate) und jeder noch so kleine Spaß zieht eine dicke Rechnung nach sich.
Zum Vergleich, bei einer Jahreslaufleistung von 15.000 km muss der GT-R  viermal zum Ölwechsel und viermal zur Inspektion während ein Porsche 911 (egal ob Carrera, S, 4S, Turbo, Turbo S) einen Ölwechsel und seine erste Inspektion bekommt. Vom Getriebeöl und anderen Späßchen fange ich lieber garnicht erst an.

Für mich sind aber Rennstreckeneigenschaften, einschliesslich aller Vor- und Nachteile, absolut irrelevant. Da ich keins meiner Fahrzeuge auf irgendeiner Rennstrecke betreibe. Und hier schlägt die Stunde für den Camaro. Der mag zwar auf der Rennstrecke einen Scirocco R nicht abhängen können. Aber im normalen Straßenverkehr hast du damit Spaß bei jedem gefahrenen Meter.
Insofern finde ich auch die Werbestrategie der meisten Hersteller relativ lächerlich. Bei denen gilt sportlich = gut, komfortabel = schlecht. Im echten Leben werte ich genau entgegengesetzt. Schnell gerne aber eine Hoppelkiste wo man sich bei den Mitfahrern in einer Tour für die unangenehme Fahrt entschuldigen muss, wäre mir nichts. 
Jetzt könnte ich noch einen Schlänker ins Tuninglager machen. Aber ich glaube meine Position dürfte diesbezüglich relativ klar sein.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Es gibt "Bleiersatz" im Zubehörhandel, aber keine ahnung ob das was taugt und wer so etwas braucht.


In Spanien gibt es davon in jeder Tanke ein riesen Regal. Da stimmt die Nachfrage noch.
Unseren Mini hat es jedenfalls noch nicht zerrissen mit Normalbenzin und Bleiersatz.


----------



## MisterJo (16. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen. Auch wenn der Nissan GT-R für mich persönlich so begehrenswert wie Fußpilz ist, ist er auf der Rennstrecke eine absolute Waffe. Und kaum zu schlagen.



Auch bei AMS ist das Getriebe in den Notlauf gegangen. Der Wagen ist nicht ansatzweise rennstreckentauglich. Nicht einmal tauglich für die Autobahn, das Getriebe überhitzt.

www.GTR-Club.de | Nissan GTR Forum • Thema anzeigen - 1 Jahr GT-R : Vom Traum zum Albtraum

Nissan GT-R, 1,5 Jahre Hasenkistenerfahrung - Forum - Speed Heads

http://www.gtr-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2984


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei AMS ist das Getriebe in den Notlauf gegangen. Der Wagen ist nicht ansatzweise rennstreckentauglich. Nicht einmal tauglich für die Autobahn, das Getriebe überhitzt.
> 
> www.GTR-Club.de | Nissan GTR Forum • Thema anzeigen - 1 Jahr GT-R : Vom Traum zum Albtraum
> 
> Nissan GT-R, 1,5 Jahre Hasenkistenerfahrung - Forum - Speed Heads



Aber bitte beantworte noch meine Frage oben  wie zum teufel bist du auf den gt-r gekommen niemand hat über den gesprochen


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Auch bei AMS ist das Getriebe in den Notlauf gegangen. Der Wagen ist nicht ansatzweise rennstreckentauglich. Nicht einmal tauglich für die Autobahn, das Getriebe überhitzt.


 
Ich kenne die Probleme, ändert aber nichts drann das man für teuer Geld mal ne super schnelle Runde fahren kann.


----------



## MisterJo (16. Februar 2012)

Da fahre ich lieber ein "German Car" und schnelle Runden statt super schnelle Runden und weiss es geht nix kaputt


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den RS13 oder auch den Skyline extrem geil und würde mich freuen wenn ich so ein Auto in natura auf der Straße sehen würde. Selber einen kaufen würde ich mir aber nicht wollen, ich bin (leider) so einer der auf OEM steht.



Dann musst du mal hier nach Frankfurt kommen, hier gibt es haufenweise Skylines, RX8, Supras usw ein reines Ballungsgebiet für solche Karren. Also wenn du hier auf die Regionalen Treffen fährst, bist du mit 200PS schon eine kleine Wurst. Wenn ich da an manche VW Treffen denke wo die Leute sich bei einem Golf 3 VR6 schon in die Hose machen vor freude, muss ich immer schmunzeln. 



Burn_out schrieb:


> Kann man den Skyline überhaupt hier problemlos fahren? Habe mal gehört der schluckt verbleites Benzin, dass gibts hier doch garnichtmehr?



Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden oder etwas falsches gesagt bekommen. Generell wird in Japan Benzin mit 106 Oktan gefahren... sprich du musst minimum Aral Ultimate 102 tanken. Natürlich kannst du das Steuergerät der verschiedenen Autos auch auf Super Plus abstimmen, dann kann der Motor aber anfangen zu klopfen. Meiner läuft mit Super Plus ohne Probleme, aber man merkt das er damit Leistung verliert. Darum fahre ich grundsätzlich nur Aral Ultimate 102 + Oktan Booster. 



MisterJo schrieb:


> Wobei amerikanische und japanische Großserienmotoren Vollgas grundsätzlich nicht mögen.
> 
> Der GT-R ist ja so eine typische Poserkarre:
> 
> ...



Da spricht ein echter Experte... ließ dich nochmal in das Thema ein bevor du hier irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten weiter gibst. Das mit der Rennstrecke und mit dem ESP ist richtig, das mit den schnell überhitzten und Getrieben ist nur bei der ersten Baureihe. Motorschäden gibt es praktisch so gut wie keine, Getriebeschäden sind ebenfalls nur bei der ersten Version vorhanden und wurden auf Kulanz von Nissan repariert. Und zu deinem letzten Satz sag ich nichts, absoluter Schwachsinn. Das Getriebe in der ersten Version war nicht Vollgas fest, dass ist richtig... jedoch reden wir hier nicht von 150km/h sondern eher von 300km/h wo es anfing Probleme zu machen. 



MisterJo schrieb:


> Da fahre ich lieber ein "German Car" und schnelle Runden statt super schnelle Runden und weiss es geht nix kaputt



Aha so wie die tollen Ceramik Bremsen beim Audi R8? 
Der Audi R8 ist KEIN Sportwagen - YouTube

Soviel zum Thema deutsche Autos wo nix kaputt geht. Audi bietet z.B. auch keine Garantie wenn man auf die Rennstrecke fährt... aber das ist bestimmt was anderes richtig?


----------



## MisterJo (16. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und zu deinem letzten Satz sag ich nichts, absoluter Schwachsinn. Das Getriebe in der ersten Version war nicht Vollgas fest, dass ist richtig... jedoch reden wir hier nicht von 150km/h sondern eher von 300km/h wo es anfing Probleme zu machen.



Landstraßenverkehr:
www.GTR-Club.de | Nissan GTR Forum • Thema anzeigen - 1 Jahr GT-R : Vom Traum zum Albtraum

Mit Ausdrücken wie Schwachsinn würde ich vorsichtig sein!


Es gibt Hersteller, die bieten Rennstreckenveranstaltungen an. Und die Garantie erlischt nicht! Hier in Oschersleben sind von den anwesenden Privatfahrern im letzten April insgesamt ca. 1200 Runden abgerissen worden. Es gab verschlissene Reifen und Bremsklötze, aber keinen einzigen technischen Defekt.

Hier habe ich gerade ein paar Fotos gefunden.
Mercedes Benz Race Days 2011 | Facebook


----------



## Burn_out (16. Februar 2012)

Ich kenne keinen Autohersteller der einen Garantie für die Rennstrecke gibt. Selbst bei Porsche erlischt die Garantie wenn du damit auf die Strecke gehst.

@Riverna: Muss ich mal sehen. Ich komme aus dem Umkreis von Kassel, da ist FFM nicht soweit weg. Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen mal zum GRW nach Eisenach zu fahren, da soll einiges los sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2012)

Dazu fällt mir die italienische zuverlässikeit bei einem 0.5mio auto ein 

http://www.lambounfall.de/lamborghini-murcielago-unfall.html

Einiges tragischer als nen kaputes getriebe  der kam in der presse bei uns... Bitte nicht vom design abschrecken lassen der macht das sehr seriös


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2012)

Bitte davon abschrecken lassen - nur weil ein Jungspund nicht Auto fahren kann, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Lamborghinis schlecht gebaut sind.
Bitte die Seite wenn, mit äußerster Vorsicht genießen.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte davon abschrecken lassen - nur weil ein Jungspund nicht Auto fahren kann, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Lamborghinis schlecht gebaut sind.
> Bitte die Seite wenn, mit äußerster Vorsicht genießen.



Naja es gibt doch einige ander beispiele unten dran  und das bei ams ein stabi kaputt ging ist natürlich nicht möglich nur weil das auto 300k aufwärts kostet und sich wohl die wenigsten hier jemals leisten können... Man sollte Leute nicht vorschnell beurteilen


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Landstraßenverkehr:
> www.GTR-Club.de | Nissan GTR Forum • Thema anzeigen - 1 Jahr GT-R : Vom Traum zum Albtraum



2009 Modell = 1 Baureihe... 
Beweislage abgeschlossen.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> nur weil ein Jungspund nicht Auto fahren kann,.


 
Kennst du das alte des Besitzers? Kennst du die Fahrweise? Ansonstens ist eine solche Aussage mehr Mutmaßung als alles andere. Vorallem ist diese Seite nicht die einzige die von Problemen berichten...


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du das alte des Besitzers? Kennst du die Fahrweise? Ansonstens ist eine solche Aussage mehr Mutmaßung als alles andere. Vorallem ist diese Seite nicht die einzige die von Problemen berichten...



Sagen wir es so: Ich kenne mehrere Leute mit Autos ähnlichen Kalibers, die den Ersteller der Seite kennen, und sich daher ein eigenes, differenziertes Bild über ihn und seine Geschichte bilden können.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2012)

Und man lese allein die 12 nachgewisenen defekten na labos nach sorry sowas darf bei dem preis nicht passieren punkt ende da kannst du noch viel schreiben


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Und man lese allein die 12 nachgewisenen defekten na labos nach sorry sowas darf bei dem preis nicht passieren punkt ende da kannst du noch viel schreiben



Ich habe geschrieben, was ich und viele andere wissen - jetzt muss sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen. 

Ist aber ziemlich überflüssig, da die Modellreihe eh schon abgelöst wurde.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Februar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe geschrieben, was ich und viele andere wissen - jetzt muss sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.
> 
> Ist aber ziemlich überflüssig, da die Modellreihe eh schon abgelöst wurde.



Mhmm denk ich auch, ich wollte einfach aufzeigen man kann zu fast jedem hersteller was finden 

Sorry für die schreibe aber ich hab mich noch nicht von ios auf android umgewöhnt... Das hat einige eigenarten bei der Tastatur...


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Mhmm denk ich auch, ich wollte einfach aufzeigen man kann zu fast jedem hersteller was finden
> 
> Sorry für die schreibe aber ich hab mich noch nicht von ios auf android umgewöhnt... Das hat einige eigenarten bei der Tastatur...



Keine Sorge, kommt noch. Willkommen im Club!


----------



## 1821984 (16. Februar 2012)

Da muss ich grad an folgendes denken:

Motorshow Essen (2006-2008), wie immer hat man sich all die schönen funkelden Autos angesehen, jedoch ist mir ein Auto direkt aufgefallen. Als gelernter KFZ-Heini fallen mir so Kleinigkeiten wie feuchte Scheinwerfer bzw. Rückleuchten sofort auf. Mit so einem Scheinwerfer brauchen manche nichtmal zum TÜV fahren. 

Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass der Neupreis eines solchen Fahrzeuges bei fast 300.000€ liegt und der Scheinwerfer feucht ist (von Innen), bei einem fast neuen Auto, was soll man davon halten? Auch das war ein Lambo. Obs jetzt ein Gallardo oder ein Murcielago war, kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen!


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2012)

Bei Ferrari, Lambo und Porsche wird auch nur mit Wasser gekocht. Probleme hat jeder Hersteller, egal ob Premium, Mainstream oder Low Budget. Viel mehr würde mich als Lambofahrer nerven das die Audi Leute teilweise die gleichen Knöppe haben, ich jedoch das 10 fache für ihn bezahlen musste.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2012)

Wäre mir aber egal, ob die auch nur mit Wasser kochen oder sonst was. Bei so einem Kaufpreis ist das inakzeptabel!!! Auch wenn jeder Hersteller seine Probleme hat, habe ich kein Verständniss dafür, dass ein Hersteller, der gerade mal (keine Ahnung) 1000 Autos im Jahr baut mir mit sowas ankommt. Für mich stimmt da was nicht bei der Kontrolle. Autos bekommen auch ein Regentest und da muss sowas sofort auffallen.

Aber wie zum Teufel kann ich sowas auch noch auf eine Sportwagenmesse ausstellen, wo ich preislich gesehen schon ganz weit vorne mit spiele?

Sowas ist auch bei einem Auto inakzeptabel, wenn nur ein Brauchteil dessen Lambo kostet. Wenn dein LCD-TV Pixelfeheler hat, ist dir das doch auch nicht egal. Eine Freundin von mir hatte sowas beim Hyundai I30. Da kann ich grad noch schmunzeln aber nicht bei solchen Sachen. Aber auch wenn ich käufer eines Hyundai sein sollte würde mir sowas schon bitter aufstossen.

Von allem erwartet man, dass es super Qualität hat und ewig hält usw. aber bei sowas kochen alle nur noch mit Wasser. Für mich ein No-Go. 

Mein Seat bekommt nach gut 12 Jahren bei sehr starkem Regen mal beschlagene Scheinwerfer vorn, was aber nach paar Stunden wieder weg ist, aber steht noch kein Wasser drin und ein Hersteller, wo die Lampe schon 5 Monatsgehälter kostet schaft das nicht? Ganz grosses Kino


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Mein Seat bekommt nach gut 12 Jahren bei sehr starkem Regen mal beschlagene Scheinwerfer vorn, was aber nach paar Stunden wieder weg ist, aber steht noch kein Wasser drin und ein Hersteller, *wo die Lampe schon 5 Monatsgehälter kostet schaft das nicht?* Ganz grosses Kino


 
Welche Lampe soll denn so teuer sein?


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2012)

Der Satz war bezogen auf die Scheinwerferkosten vom Lambo. Ungünstig ausgedrückt? Ich denke doch das die paar Cent mehr kosten als meine oder deine. Oder hast du genaue Angaben dazu? Wenns doch nur 517,85+Steuer sind ist es egal, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen bei so einem Auto!

Naja gut, sind keine 5 Monatsgehälter aber trotzdem ist sowas inakzeptabel! Ich glaube gesehen zu haben das so ein Scheinwwerfer gebraucht schon bei über 1000€ liegt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2012)

Kein Problem, jetzt habe ich's auch verstanden.


----------



## Burn_out (17. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei Ferrari, Lambo und Porsche wird auch nur mit Wasser gekocht. Probleme hat jeder Hersteller, egal ob Premium, Mainstream oder Low Budget. Viel mehr würde mich als Lambofahrer nerven das die Audi Leute teilweise die gleichen Knöppe haben, ich jedoch das 10 fache für ihn bezahlen musste.


 
Die Lambofahrer müssten Audi dankbar sein was aus der Marke geworden ist. Früher waren das reine Heizerkisten die nur geradeaus fahren konnten. Seitdem Audi mit dabei ist ist Lambo auch auf Rundkursen schnell unterwegs.
Es stimmt allerdings. Der Audi R8 hat z.B viele Teile vom Audi A3 und der R8 wiederrum ist baugleich mit dem Gallardo. Bei den ersten Testwagen war sogar noch ein Audilogo auf dem Schlüssel

Das mit dem Aufpreis für den Namen Lambo ist auch sehr extrem. Ich kenne jemanden aus dem A3 Forum der nun einen R8 fährt. Der hat sich auchmal nach Preisen für Lamboteile erkundigt. Ein Aussenspiegel vom Gallardo hat glaube fast das doppelte gekostet wie der vom R8.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich bin genau anderer Meinung. Qualitativ gesehen hast du bestimmt recht, aber früher war es noch ein echter Italienischer Sportwagen für gut betuchte mit dem etwas anderen Geschmack. Heute sind es nur noch irgendwelche "Supersportwagen" die von jedem Neureichen in die Garage gestellt werden um damit auch noch richtig einen auf dicke Hose zu machen.

Wenn da so Leute kommen wie Prinz Prollo von was weis ich, dann wird ein Hersteller ganz schön drunter Leiden wenn immer mehr solcher Unterbelichteten sowelche Autos fahren. Ein Countach von Früher hat bestimmt nicht jedem gefallen aber es war noch ein richtiger Lambo. 

Zu den Preisen, die Ersatzteilpreise interessieren die Leute so wie so nicht weil das Geld einfach vorhanden ist, würde mich auch nicht interessieren, aber trotzdem darf ein undichter Scheinwerfer nicht bei einem fast neuen Fahrzeug dieser Preisklasse auftreten. Gerade weil dort Audi die Hand mit drin hat.


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2012)

Ein feuchter Scheinwerfer darf bei keinem Hersteller sein... feuchte Scheinwerfer kenne ich persönlich eigentlich nur von irgendwelchen billigen Ebay Scheinwerfern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2012)

Lamborghini schlitterte früher von einer Pleite in die nächste und war vorm Puff häufiger anzutreffen als vorm Hilton. Insofern hat die Übernahme durch Audi nicht nur die Qualität und technische Reife auf ein höheres Niveau gehoben. Sondern als ernsthafter Sportwagen auch sein Standing bei den Käufern deutlich verbessert.
Aber das man so eine Wackelbude wie Lamborghini innerhalb eine Modelzykluses nicht vom Saulus zum Paulus umkrempeln kann dürfte klar sein.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2012)

Naja die Zeiten in denen ein Countach usw. aktuell war sind ja nun schon einige Jahre zurück. Aber das kann man totdiskutieren

Mir ja auch egal was der Hersteller für einen Ruf hat, es geht hier ja um die Qualität bezogen auf den undichten Scheinwerfer gerade. Und wenn man mal sich bei allen so umhört, ist wohl Porsche der Hersteller mit dem zufriedensten Kunden.

PS: Wulff ist gerade zurück getreten


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2012)

Ob jetzt der undichte Scheinwerfer das größte Problem bei Lamborghini ist weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn man bedenkt das Gallardos der ersten Generation Probleme mit Schimmel im Innenraum haben und auch sonst qualitativ nicht gerade den Zenit des Automobilbaus markieren, sollte es einem zu denken geben. Die letzte "Affäre" war die Auslieferungsverzögerung beim Aventador, da die Konzernspitze der Meinung war das die Qualitât unter dem angepeiltem Niveau war. Und das bei einem 300.000,- Euro Wagen. Bitter.

Offensichtlich kann VW Bentley besser einpeitschen als Audi es bei Lamborghini kann.
Denn der neue Continental GT V8 bekommt weltweit nur positive Resonanzen.


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAIL! Alle Fenster inklusive Dachfenster waren offen und es hat geregnet!!! Da hat man wohl den falschen Knopf nach dem abparken gedrückt. Der Innenraum war auch schon wirklich nass. Der Besitzer wird sich freuen! Eventuell mal alle Knöpfchen ausprobieren, wenn man schon einen X5 fährt ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2012)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das tut weh 
Aber er hat glaub ich Volleder, dann ist der Schaden vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem 
Hoffentlich passiert mir nie so etwas


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das tut weh
> Aber er hat glaub ich Volleder, dann ist der Schaden vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem
> Hoffentlich passiert mir nie so etwas


 
Da muss man was _hochwertiges_ kaufen. Mein 2008er Octavia hat das Schiebedach und die Fenster bei abgeschlossenem Fahrzeug selbst geschlossen wenn der Regensensor meinte es ist nass genug.


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Februar 2012)

> Da muss man was _hochwertiges_ kaufen. Mein 2008er Octavia hat das  Schiebedach und die Fenster bei abgeschlossenem Fahrzeug selbst  geschlossen wenn der Regensensor meinte es ist nass genug.



Das wundert mich eben auch! 

Ich glaube sogar mein Mondeo macht das, warum der X5 nicht, ist mir auch ein Rätsel!


----------



## Mosed (17. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht ist er nicht abgeschlossen? An den Vordertüren kann man die Stifte etwas sehen. Die sind eig fast komplett drin, wenn abgeschlossen ist.
Und damit alle Fenster auf gehen muss man ja lange auf öffnen auf der Fernbedienung drücken. Wenn man dann nicht wieder auf abschließen drückt...


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Februar 2012)

hmmm dann kann er so lang nicht gestanden haben. Hatte ja auch etwas doller geregnet. Was solls, aus Fehlern lernt man


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Landstraßenverkehr:
> www.GTR-Club.de | Nissan GTR Forum • Thema anzeigen - 1 Jahr GT-R : Vom Traum zum Albtraum


 
Muhaaaa. Wie ich dem Thread entnehme,  Getriebeölwechsel beim Nissan GT-R alle 14000 KM oder 1,5 Jahre  = rund 600 €.  Und das ist nur das Getriebe/Differenzialöl. Andere Verschleißteile nicht mitgerechnet. 




Riverna schrieb:


> Aha so wie die tollen Ceramik Bremsen beim Audi R8?
> Der Audi R8 ist KEIN Sportwagen - YouTube



Wenn du richtig geguckt hättest, hätteste mitbekommen, dass Audi dem Typen da ne Option auf andere Bremsen angeboten hat. Die "Spezialbremse" hätte ihn 12000 €gekostet. Dabei hat es sich wohl um die Keramikbremse gehandelt. Oder hat Audi ne Rennbremse für den R8 im Angebot?


----------



## computertod (17. Februar 2012)

was ist, bzw. was soll eig an der Keramikbremse so gut/toll sein?
messbar höhere bremsleistung?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Februar 2012)

Weniger Gewicht (bedeutet weniger ungefederte Masse), härter, bessere thermische Eigenschaften.

Für mich persönlich wegen des Quietschens ein No-Go.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2012)

Hält höhere Temperaturen aus. Weniger Fading, weniger Verschleiß. Und sie ist leichter. Vom Bremsweg her gibts im Vergleich zu ner Stahlbremse keine Vorteile. Im Nassen soll die Keramikbremse sogar klar schlechter sein, was das Ansprechverhalten angeht.

EDIT: Das Quietschen sollte bei den Keramikbremsen der 2. Generation nicht mehr so heftig auftreten, oder ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig geguckt hättest, hätteste mitbekommen, dass Audi dem Typen da ne Option auf andere Bremsen angeboten hat. Die "Spezialbremse" hätte ihn 12000 €gekostet. Dabei hat es sich wohl um die Keramikbremse gehandelt. Oder hat Audi ne Rennbremse für den R8 im Angebot?


 
Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das der Audi R8, welcher doch angeblich ein Sportwagen ist gar nicht Rennstrecken tauglich ist. Desweiteren ändert es auch nichts daran das Audi die Garantie verweigert... Darüber das du die 600Euro für Getriebeölwechsel teuer findest, spricht Bände.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das der Audi R8, welcher doch angeblich ein Sportwagen ist gar nicht Rennstrecken tauglich ist. Desweiteren ändert es auch nichts daran das Audi die Garantie verweigert...



Ändert aber auch nix daran, dass es mir garnicht um irgendwelches Garantiegedöns von Audi ging. 




Riverna schrieb:


> Darüber das du die 600Euro für Getriebeölwechsel teuer findest, spricht Bände.



Im Bezug auf was?


----------



## MisterJo (17. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Darüber das du die 600Euro für Getriebeölwechsel teuer findest, spricht Bände.



Naja alle 60000km ist das ja noch ok. aber jesdesmal wenn die Getriebeöltemperatur 110°C überschreitet, was bei Landstraßenfahrten erreicht wird, ist das ein Fail. Davon ab: alleine das Öl ohne Arbeitslohn kostet 95€ pro Liter bei einer Füllmenge von 9,7 Litern. Für 600€ wird das nix 




Riverna schrieb:


> 2009 Modell = 1 Baureihe...
> Beweislage abgeschlossen.



Du hast damit deutlich gemacht, daß Du bei Deinem Lieblingshersteller akzeptierst, daß ein völlig unausgereiftes nicht serientauglichen Modell beim Kunden und nicht in der Entwicklung getestet wird. Solche anspruchslosen Kunden würde sich jeder Hersteller wünschen


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Naja alle 60000km ist das ja noch ok. aber jesdesmal wenn die Getriebeöltemperatur 110°C überschreitet, was bei Landstraßenfahrten erreicht wird, ist das ein Fail.



Schon wieder Halbwahrheiten... 



> Hallo kurze Korrektur, *es gibt keine 110°C Grenze* mehr laut Antwortschreiben seitens Nissan auf unseren ersten IG-Brief ist dieser erste beachtenswerte Temperaturwert jetzt *bei 120°C* und es muss auch nur *vorzeitig Öl gewechselt werden wenn man mehr als 5% der gefahrenen Zeit* (oder Kilometer?) diesen Wert überschritten hat...



Fail ist es wenn man bei Themen mitsprechen will und sich drüber lustig macht, scheinbar aber überhaupt nicht informiert hat. Wer sich den Thread durchgelesen hat, wird schnell bemerken das man selben dauerhaft über diese 120°c kommt... Und weil der GT-R so extrem schlecht ist, meckern in dem Thread auch nur 2 bis 3 Leute. 



MisterJo schrieb:


> Du hast damit deutlich gemacht, daß Du bei Deinem Lieblingshersteller akzeptierst, daß ein völlig unausgereiftes nicht serientauglichen Modell beim Kunden und nicht in der Entwicklung getestet wird. Solche anspruchslosen Kunden würde sich jeder Hersteller wünschen



Nein das war von Nissan einfach total daneben. Aber deine unverwüstlichen "German Cars" wo nichts kaputt geht, gehen auch kaputt. Jedoch hast du meinen Beitrag zur Bremsanlage vom R8 natürlich ignoriert... was ist schlimmer ein Getriebe das zu heiß wird oder ein Auto was nicht bremst? 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf was?



600Euro sind für ein Getriebeölwechsel nicht viel... kostet bei Ferrari, Lambo und Co auch nicht weniger. Und 1 1/2 Jahre ist "nur" ein halbes Jahr kürzer als eine stink normale Getriebeölintervalle. Abgesehen davon liegt der Literpreis von gutem Getriebeöl schon bei rund 20€ der Liter. Und wieviel Liter in den GT-R passen weißt du schon oder? Dazu noch einen Stundenlohn von 97Euro (Werkstatt üblich). Rechne es dir aus ob das bei anderen Herstellern bei den gleichen Bedingungen nicht in etwa das gleiche kosten würde. Wir reden hier immerhin von einem fast 500PS starken Sportwagen und nicht von einem 100PS Kleinwagen. Das dort einfach ganz andere Unterhaltungskosten herrschen sollte bewusst sein, desweiteren ist es kein Geheimnis das der GT-R im Unterhalt auf Ferrari Niveau liegt.



MisterJo schrieb:


> Davon ab: alleine das Öl ohne Arbeitslohn kostet 95€ pro Liter bei einer Füllmenge von 9,7 Litern. Für 600€ wird das nix



Auch hier habe ich für dich ein passendes Zitat: 



> Bei meinem GT-R vom Mai 2009 wurde bei der Inspektion im November 2010, also nach 1,5 Jahren, bei Kilometerstand 13580 das Getriebeöl gewechselt.
> In Auftrag gegeben hatte ich das nicht, wird man wohl aus den Temperaturprotokollen hergeleitet haben.
> 
> Kosten wie folgt:
> ...



Am besten ignoriere ich MisterJo, den ich habe den Eindruck der einzige Sinn deines Postings ist es hier "rumzutrollen". Du verweißt auf einen Thread und hast ihn dir nachweislich nicht einmal durchgelesen... schade. Somit werde ich keinerlei Diskussionen mehr führen, ließ dir den Thread durch und bilde dir erstmal eine Meinung, bevor du hier so einen Aufstand probst. Abgesehen davon ist die richtige Füllmenge bei einem GT-R keine 9.7L sondern 7 bis 8 Liter. Hättest du aber ebenfalls gewusst, wenn du den von DIR verlinkten Thread gelesen hättest.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> 600Euro sind für ein Getriebeölwechsel nicht viel... kostet bei Ferrari, Lambo und Co auch nicht weniger. Und 1 1/2 Jahre ist "nur" ein halbes Jahr kürzer als eine stink normale Getriebeölintervalle. Abgesehen davon liegt der Literpreis von gutem Getriebeöl schon bei rund 20€ der Liter. Und wieviel Liter in den GT-R oassen weißt du schon oder?


 
Und was genau spricht das jetzt nochma Bände über mich? 

Mein Hersteller schreibt einen Getriebeölwechsel bei meinem Model nicht mal vor. Was interessiert michs da, wieviel Liter Getriebeöl in so nen Reisbomber passen? Ich hab Lifetimefüllung. Wenn du dir gerne alle eineinhalb Jahre hunderte von Euro für Öl aus den Rippen leiern lassen willst, ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## MisterJo (17. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> 600Euro sind für ein Getriebeölwechsel nicht viel... kostet bei Ferrari, Lambo und Co auch nicht weniger. Und 1 1/2 Jahre ist "nur" ein halbes Jahr kürzer als eine stink normale Getriebeölintervalle. Abgesehen davon liegt der Literpreis von gutem Getriebeöl schon bei rund 20€ der Liter. Und wieviel Liter in den GT-R oassen weißt du schon oder?



Nur soviel: Es darf wie bei allen Doppelkupplungsgetrieben genau nur das vom Hersteller zugelassene Spezialöl eingefüllt werden und nicht irgendeine Stufenautomatensuppe. Und diese kostet bei Nissan nun mal 95€ den Liter. Ein solches Öl beinhaltet spezielle Additive wie Friction Modifier(sichern den positiven Reibwertgradienten und damit einen shudderfreien Betrieb von im Mikroschlupf arbeitenden Doppelkupplungen), Entschäumer usw. 


Die 120° werden dann  halt auf der Autobahn bei 150km/h dauerhaft überschritten, so what?


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und was genau spricht das jetzt nochma Bände über mich?
> 
> Mein Hersteller schreibt einen Getriebeölwechsel bei meinem Model nicht mal vor. Was interessiert michs da, wieviel Liter Getriebeöl in so nen Reisbomber passen? Ich hab Lifetimefüllung. Wenn du dir gerne alle eineinhalb Jahre hunderte von Euro für Öl aus den Rippen leiern lassen willst, ist das nicht mein Problem.


 
Bei den meisten Autos ist eine Wechselintervalle vorgeschrieben, zumindestens bei im Freundeskreis ist es soweit ich das beurteilen kann überall so. Selbst bei meinen alten Schüsseln muss das Öl alle 30.000 Kilometer bzw alle 2 Jahre gewechselt werden. Und das kostet auch ca 400Euro... es spricht einfach nur Bände das du die Werkstattkosten scheinbar nicht wirklich einschätzen kannst. 600Euro für Getriebeölwechsel ist nun wirklich nicht viel bzw nichts aussergewöhnliches bei einem Sportwagen. Mag natürlich auch sein das du Lifetimefüllung drin hast, dafür hast du eventuell einen Zahnriemen. Der hat auch Folgekosten, trotzdem würde ich nie mals sagen das dein Hersteller (welcher auch immer es ist) irgendwas falsch macht. 

Es ist nun mal einfach so und wer 90.000Euro für ein *japanisches Fahrzeug* ausgibt, den werden die 600Euro nicht kratzen. Das die Getriebe im GT-R unterste Schublade für ein fast 100k teures Auto sind brauchen wir gar nicht zu beschönigen, das weiß jeder. Hier hat Nissan nachgebessert und das war auch nötig. Verstehe da die Aufregung nun nicht, ist doch eigentlich nix neues das der GT-R gemessen an seinem Kaufpreis einen unheimlich hohen Unterhaltungskostenfaktor hat.

Ich gehe jede Wette ein würden wir jetzt von einer Corvett, Ferrari oder Porsche reden, würdest du dich bei den Unterhaltungskosten nicht aufregen. Ein GT-R ist halt nicht der klassische Brot und Butter Nissan wie man es gewohnt sich, sondern ein richtig teuer Sportwagen. Die Skylines sind im Unterhalt auch nicht günstig... ist halt so.

Und um eins klar zu stellen, ich würde mir NIE einen GT-R kaufen. Gibt wesentlich "bessere" Autos meiner Meinung nach, darum käm ich auch nie auf die Idee den Wagen grundlos in Schutz zu nehmen... jedoch sollte man halt auch bei der "Wahrheit" bleiben.


----------



## MisterJo (17. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Nissan GT-R, wegen der Nachfrage an anderer Stelle

"Ich teste mit Zeugen im Wagen: 10 Minuten sportliche Fahrweise, und >110 Grad sind nach nichtmal 10 Minuten erreicht. 10 Minuten Vollgas auf der Autobahn > 125 Grad."

"Nach der Inspektion endlich freie Fahrt: Sofort erreiche ich einmal 137 Grad (zufällig im Mäusekino gesehen) und kühle danach im Schleichtempo...."

"Geht es über 140 Grad, schaltet der Wagen in ein Notlaufprogramm, sofortiger Getriebeölwechsel wird fällig . Es darf nur Nissan Öl verwendet werden, sonst : Richtig, Garantie weg. Preis rund 120 Euro pro Liter, 10 Liter Inhalt + Differenzialöle + Arbeit. Schätzungen sprechen von 1500 Euro, gestern erfuhr ich von einem Fall mit 1800 Euro."





Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal einfach so und wer 90.000Euro für ein *japanisches Fahrzeug* ausgibt, den werden die 600Euro nicht kratzen.



Alle 3000km(dreitausend) km nur in zugelassenen Werstätten (10 in Deutschland?) ist alleine der Zeitaufwand nicht tolerabel.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht sollte der Typ mal den entsprechenden Kühlkreislauf überprüfen lassen  .


----------



## MisterJo (17. Februar 2012)

Auch bei AMS geht das Getriebe in den Notlauf, das ist Sollfunktion 

"Bei schnellen Runden auf der Nordschleife im Rahmen eines Vergleichstests überhitzte das Getriebe so stark, dass der Nissan GT-R nur noch im Notlaufprogramm an die Box humpelte."

Audi R8 5.2 FSI, Nissan GT-R, Porsche 911 Turbo: Die 500 PS-Supersportler bitten zum Tanz - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


Ich fahre ein Fahrzeug mit noch 20kW mehr als der GT-R und vor dem Motor ist ein riesiger Wasserkühler, ein Motorölkühler, *ein Getriebeölkühler* und ein Servoölkühler. Die wissen anscheinend, das es ohne nicht geht. Achja, das Diff hat auch noch einen Kühler.


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2012)

Traumhaft 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDRYc7zUnXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2012)

Das Lied is geil. M83 - Midnight City. Richtig cool zum cruisen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2012)

wie bescheuert ist denn das Video über den Audi  Als ob bei jedem R8 beim Rennstreckenbetrieb sich sofort die Bremsen verabschieden würden 
Komisch, dass die ganzen R8 eine Runde Nordschleife problemlos überstehen 
Das ist wieder mal einer dieser Beiträge " versuchen wir doch mal das Image eines ganzen Konzerns zu versauen ", nur weil einer, von was weiß ich wie vielen R8, mal ein Problem hat und das nur bei Audi auftreten würde


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2012)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Das wundert mich eben auch!
> 
> Ich glaube sogar mein Mondeo macht das, warum der X5 nicht, ist mir auch ein Rätsel!


 
Kommt drauf an wies auf den Schlüssel programmiert wurde, wäre ja das  übliche Szenario: Fahrer nutzt immer sein Schlüssel wo "machen alle  Fenster zu" drauf ist, hat aber mal den von der Frau genommen wo das  nicht drauf gespeichert ist - voila, beim Parken und verlassen  vergewissern ob das Fahrzeug wirklich verschlossen ist ist halt immer  noch Sache des Fahrers.


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Komisch, dass die ganzen R8 eine Runde Nordschleife problemlos überstehen



Eine Runde... wie erstrebenswert...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist wieder mal einer dieser Beiträge " versuchen wir doch mal das Image eines ganzen Konzerns zu versauen ", nur weil einer, von was weiß ich wie vielen R8, mal ein Problem hat und das nur bei Audi auftreten würde


 
Das wird es sein...


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

Stimmt es eigentlich das der aktuelle Mustang noch eine Blattgefedert Starrachse hat?
Ich meine das ist alles andere als aktuell, aber wohl funktional und billig.

Ich finde den  aktuellen 911 irgendwie hässlich, aber das trifft auf fast alle neuen Porsche zu.


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2012)

Der 2010er und glaube auch der 2011er hatten es auf jedenfall noch. Ob das beim aktuellen auch so ist weiß ich nicht...


----------



## computertod (18. Februar 2012)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]
In dem video war von 5 Runden die rede


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> wie bescheuert ist denn das Video über den Audi  Als ob bei jedem R8 beim Rennstreckenbetrieb sich sofort die Bremsen verabschieden würden
> Komisch, dass die ganzen R8 eine Runde Nordschleife problemlos überstehen
> Das ist wieder mal einer dieser Beiträge " versuchen wir doch mal das Image eines ganzen Konzerns zu versauen ", nur weil einer, von was weiß ich wie vielen R8, mal ein Problem hat und das nur bei Audi auftreten würde



Also, Nordschleife ist für die Bremse kein Problem. Nordschleife ist flüssig. Du hast kaum stellen wo du wirklich extrem bremsen musst und wenn, dann hast du dazwischen immer gut Strecke um die Bremse wieder zu kühlen. Nordschleife mag zwar "Referenz" sein um Autos zu testen, für die Bremse ist sie es sicher nicht. Nordschleife ist vor allem zu Begin, also wenn du die Strecke lernst, für die Bremse kackke. Später, wenn du nicht mehr soviel bremst, kein "Problem". 

Was anderes ist Hockenheim. Ich bin da ein paar Trackdays gefahren. Hockenheim geht auf Bremse und Reifen. Du kannst sicher sein, dass ein R8 mit der Stahlbremse nach 4 fliegenden Runden Hockenheim ein langes Pedal bekommt und ne langsame Runde einlegen muss um die Bremse zu kühlen. Ist einfach so. Da kannst du auch nen M3 oder sonstwas nehmen. Mehr als 5 Runden am Stück mit der Serienbremse is nich. Wenn die Bremse hält, dann sinds die Reifen die spätestens nach 3 bis 4 hart gefahrenen Runden in die Knie gehen. 

Wer denkt, mit nem Serienauto mehr als 7 bis 8 Runden am Stück in Hockenheim (und vermutlich jeder anderen Rennstrecke auf der Welt) drehen zu können, hat keine Ahnung. Gut, vielleicht in nem Caterham oder so, die sind leicht. Das geht nicht so auf die Bremse und die Reifen.  

Der R8 in dem Video ist in Spa gefahren. Ich persönlich bin dort noch nicht gefahren, obwohl Renault Driverdays dort anbietet. Irgendwann vielleicht mal. Ein Traum. 

In Spa hast du halt auch ziemlich harte Anbremspunkte. Von Eau Rouge hoch über Kemmel hast du zig Sekunden Vollgas (Im Serienauto vermutlich ne halbe bis 3/4 Minute) um dann bei Les Combs aus Höchstgeschwindigkeit runterzubremsen. Wenn du keine Ahnung vom Bremsen in nem Auto auf der Rennstrecke hast (immer digital, nicht progressiv) und schön langsam in ne Kurve reinbremst und nicht voll beim Bremspunkt in die Eisen gehst, überhitzt du die Bremsen bei so ner Belastung ziemlich schnell.  Ich halte es für realistisch, dass dir da schon ma ne Bremsscheibe explodieren kann. Wobei das der Extremfall ist. Normal is die Bremse schon vorher in den Knien und du machst eh langsam. Vielleicht dachte der Typ "Ich hab nen Sportwagen, der muss das ab..." You reap what you sow!


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2012)

"Das sollte sich doch jeder Besitzer eines R8 zumindestens einmal gönnen: Auf einer Rennstrecke die wahren Qualitäten seines Präzisions-Sportwagen auszuloten" 

Diese Bemerkung ist dann aber für ein Auto ungeeignet wenn es nicht Rennstrecken tauglich ist, wobei ich jede Wette eingehe das KEIN Serienauto Rennstrecken tauglich ist. Zumindestens nicht über mehrere Runden am vollen Limit.


----------



## MisterJo (18. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Also, Nordschleife ist für die Bremse kein Problem. Nordschleife ist flüssig. Du hast kaum stellen wo du wirklich extrem bremsen musst und wenn, dann hast du dazwischen immer gut Strecke um die Bremse wieder zu kühlen. Nordschleife mag zwar "Referenz" sein um Autos zu testen, für die Bremse ist sie es sicher nicht. Nordschleife ist vor allem zu Begin, also wenn du die Strecke lernst, für die Bremse kackke. Später, wenn du nicht mehr soviel bremst, kein "Problem".



Wichtig ist noch, die Bremse mindestens 2 Runden kalt zu fahren, sonst stellt man den Wagen ab und aus allen vier Radhäusern kringelt der Rauch.

Anbei zwei Bilder von der Oscherleben-Veranstaltung 2011, einmal eine schön blaue Bremsscheibe vom CLS 63 Black Series (die baugleichen Bremsscheiben habe ich auch am Wagen, Listenpreis pro Stück 1250€  ) und Straßenreifen von einem SLS (die hatten alle Keramikbremsen) nach vielen Runden Oschersleben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2012)

Was für ein Fahrzeug hast du MisterJo


----------



## MisterJo (18. Februar 2012)

E 63 AMG (w211) mit Performance Package und Drivers Package(mit der Lizenz zum Ausnutzen des Reifengeschwindigkeitsindexes Y  )


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2012)

Mit den Hype der Keramikbremse ist da s so eine Sache wer ausschließlich auf Trackdays geht dann ist es ein sinnvolles extra, aber bei einem reinen Straßenwagen eher sinnbefreit weil man kaum in die Temperaturbereiche vordringt wo die Keramikbremse deutlich besser arbeitet als die mit Stahlscheiben. Deswegn auch oft das viel zitierte Qietschen wie bei einer Straßenbahn bei nem Keramikbremsen - Auto weil einfach die Bremse zu kalt ist.

Seltst dann kommts auf das Profil Settings - Strecke - Fahrer an, Manthey Racing hat entgegen der Porsche Konventionen nur Stahlscheiben an den VLN Rennwagen gefahren.


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Anbei zwei Bilder von der Oscherleben-Veranstaltung 2011, einmal eine schön blaue Bremsscheibe vom CLS 63 Black Series (die baugleichen Bremsscheiben habe ich auch am Wagen, Listenpreis pro Stück 1250€  )



CLS63 BS. Zeig mir mal nen Bild davon bitte. Ich bezweifel das es dieses Auto gibt. Und das die Bremsscheiben blau sind ist also ein Zeichen von Haltbarkeit? Für mich sind die jetzt schrott. Die frage ist hier, wie viele Runden haben die wirklich gemacht.

Hat dein V8 schon die Zylinderabschaltung? Ist doch der 5,5Biturbo, welcher jetzt auch ohne Turbos im SLK verkauft wird, oder? Was trinkt deiner, hab da gehört, dass die AMGs da sehr sparsam sein können, gemessen am Hubraum.

Zum GTR. Wenn es wirklich so ist, wie es hier und dort beschrieben wird, ist es ein absolutes Unding! Wie kann man ein Auto bauen, welches als Porschkiller zum halben Preis beworben wird, und dann nach 7min. feuer die Segel streicht. Auch habe ich ja schon in den anfänglichen Tests gelesen, dass das Getriebe in Notlauf fällt, bei fahren auf Schnee usw. wegen zu hohen Temps. Das soll wohl nen Witz sein. Wenn sowas bei einem Auto passiert was von Tuner kommt ist es eine Sache aber nicht wenn es ne Serienproduktion ist, egal welche Stückzahlen erreicht werden. Ich stell mir vor jeder zweite AMG würde auseinander fallen. Da würde Benz nicht mehr lange solche Autos verkaufen.

Aber solange das Ding in 3,6 Sec. auf hundert geht, ist ja alles i.O. egal wie lang das funzt, oder wie ist das Motto? Kann man da nciht den Verbrauchschutz beauftragen mal ein zu schreiten. Sowas finde ich arglistige Täuschung des Kunden. Und besonders schlimm ist es im Nachhinein auch noch die Vertragsbedingungen so zu ändern, dass man wegen jedem scheis seine Garantie verliert!


----------



## MisterJo (18. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> CLS63 BS. Zeig mir mal nen Bild davon bitte. Ich bezweifel das es dieses Auto gibt. Und das die Bremsscheiben blau sind ist also ein Zeichen von Haltbarkeit? Für mich sind die jetzt schrott. Die frage ist hier, wie viele Runden haben die wirklich gemacht.
> 
> Hat dein V8 schon die Zylinderabschaltung? Ist doch der 5,5Biturbo, welcher jetzt auch ohne Turbos im SLK verkauft wird, oder? Was trinkt deiner, hab da gehört, dass die AMGs da sehr sparsam sein können, gemessen am Hubraum



1. Sorry verschrieben, CLK63 BS, von top gear gibt es da einen emotionalen "Testdrive" von Jeremy

Clarkson tests the Mercedes CLK63 AMG Black (series 11, episode 2) - BBC Top Gear

2. der CLK hatte mit den Scheiben mindestens schon 30 Runden drauf, der hat jeden "freies Fahren" ausgenutzt....

3. ich habe den M156 6208ccm V8 Sauger, Verbrauch spaßfrei 11,0, Fahrt zur Arbeit 12,0, bei mir über alles 14,5l Super Plus (die Wochenendausfahrten treiben den Verbrauch). Der Unterhalt ist bislang erstaunlich niedrig (700€ Vollkasko/Haftpflicht im Jahr bei SF25, 400€ Steuern/Jahr, kleine Inspektion ohne Öl bei MB 140€)




1821984 schrieb:


> Aber solange das Ding in 3,6 Sec. auf hundert geht, ist ja alles i.O. egal wie lang das funzt, oder wie ist das Motto?



Das war mal, das hat der Triebstrang nicht ausgehalten, Start und ESP sind modifiziert worden, 4,1s ist daher der GT-R-0 auf 100-Wert. Deshalb erlischt ja auch die Garantie, wenn man das ESP abschaltet. Der Triebstrang wird u.U. zerstört. Man darf nocht nicht mal auf Schnee 'ne Drifteinlage mit Nissans Segen einlegen. Deshalb sind viele Besitzer so erbost. Diese Überraschung gibts erst nach dem Kauf!


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2012)

Dank Zylinderabschaltung soll man die neuen (5,5Liter) ja mit teilweise knapp 7Liter Verbrauch fahren können. Aber die sind ja erst im Nachfolger von deinem Verbaut. Kenne mich mit den Typen der E-Klasse nicht ganz so aus. Mir sind die C-Klassen geläufiger

Unterhaltskosten sollen tatsächlich für einen AMG weit weg von Sportwagenniveau sein. Auch die einfachen Stahlbremsscheiben sind teilweise günstiger als meine im Seat trotz erheblich mehr größe. Noch so ein Grund warum ein Auto was nur im Ansatz mit VW zu tun hat nicht mehr mein Freund wird. Kann ja nicht sein, das man seine Autos erstmal an sich selbst gewöhnen muss, damit es nach etlichen km und Monaten endlich mal problemlos und dauerhaft läuft. So schön die teilweise sind.

Wenn überlegst, mein 1,8t verbraucht auch grad so ca. 10-12Liter im Alltag. Naja wird wenig gefahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Dank Zylinderabschaltung soll man die neuen (5,5Liter) ja mit teilweise knapp 7Liter Verbrauch fahren können. Aber die sind ja erst im Nachfolger von deinem Verbaut. Kenne mich mit den Typen der E-Klasse nicht ganz so aus. Mir sind die C-Klassen geläufiger


 
Wo kommt denn die Zahl her?


----------



## MisterJo (18. Februar 2012)

Der neue SLK 55 AMG: Kraftstoffverbrauch  innerorts 12,0 / ausserorts 6,2 / kombiniert 8,4

Für einen 5,5-Liter V8 ist das nicht schlecht. Wenn der als einjähriger Gebrauchter zu haben ist, wird das wohl mein nächstes Auto.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2012)

Das heißt auf der Rolle schluckt der im Schnitt 8,4 l/ 100 km. Das rückt die 7 Liter in ein sehr lustiges Bild  .


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Zum GTR. Wenn es wirklich so ist, wie es hier und dort beschrieben wird, ist es ein absolutes Unding! Wie kann man ein Auto bauen, welches als Porschkiller zum halben Preis beworben wird, und dann nach 7min. feuer die Segel streicht. Auch habe ich ja schon in den anfänglichen Tests gelesen, dass das Getriebe in Notlauf fällt, bei fahren auf Schnee usw. wegen zu hohen Temps. Das soll wohl nen Witz sein. Wenn sowas bei einem Auto passiert was von Tuner kommt ist es eine Sache aber nicht wenn es ne Serienproduktion ist, egal welche Stückzahlen erreicht werden. Ich stell mir vor jeder zweite AMG würde auseinander fallen. Da würde Benz nicht mehr lange solche Autos verkaufen.



Das lustige ist ja eigentlich das die getunten GT-R z.B. der P800 von Switzer trotz 800PS keine Probleme macht und der Serien GT-R hingegen (zumindestens die erste Baureihe) schon. Das eigentliche Problem ist das der R35 eigentlich zu sehr auf japanische Straßen zugeschnitten wurde. In Japan ist es egal ob das Fahrzeug bei 250km/h Probleme macht oder nicht, dort sind ohnehin nur 180km/h erlaubt. Ich vermute darum stark das deswegen auch die Probleme auftretten, der Wagen ist nicht auf europäische insbesondere deutsche Verhältnisse ausgelegt. Wenn man es wie Switzer macht wo z.B. als aller erstes ein Getriebeölkühler verbaut wird, macht der Karren auch keine Probleme. Das hat Nissan mal richtig schön verkackt... Version 2 und 3 haben sich zwar gebessert, jedoch ist das kein Trost für Kunden der ersten Stunde. Also ich wäre mächtig stinkig... 



			
				MisterJo schrieb:
			
		

> 3. ich habe den M156 6208ccm V8 Sauger, Verbrauch spaßfrei 11,0, Fahrt zur Arbeit 12,0, bei mir über alles 14,5l Super Plus (die Wochenendausfahrten treiben den Verbrauch). Der Unterhalt ist bislang erstaunlich niedrig (700€ Vollkasko/Haftpflicht im Jahr bei SF25, 400€ Steuern/Jahr, kleine Inspektion ohne Öl bei MB 140€)



Das ist in der Tat beachtlich wenig, sowohl Spritverbrauch als auch die reinen Unterhaltungskosten. Ich liege mit meinem 20 Jahre altem Nissan auf den gleichen Unterhaltungskosten. Lediglich beim Sprit spare ich etwas ein... hab dafür aber auch nicht mal die hälfte an Leistung.


----------



## MisterJo (18. Februar 2012)

8.4 inclusive Kaltstart, die 7 Liter sind dann problemlos über Land darstellbar.

Meiner ist mit 9,8L/100km ausserhalb angegeben. Das geht auch. Für das Foto hab ich extra angehalten, diesen Minimalverbrauch sehe ich nie wieder


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> 8.4 inclusive Kaltstart, die 7 Liter sind dann problemlos über Land darstellbar.


 
Auf der Rolle gibt es weder einen Kaltstart noch eine Lichtmaschine. 
Der Wagen ist warm gefahren, es wird in einer beheizten Halle getestet, alle Nebenagregate sind abgeklemmt, es ist die minimal zulässige Bereifung drauf, die minimal mögliche Ausstattung, es wird ein sogenantes "Golden Sample" verwendet und als Bonus zum Schluß wird der Verbrauch aus den Abgasen berechnet  .


----------



## MisterJo (18. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auf der Rolle gibt es weder einen Kaltstart noch eine Lichtmaschine.
> Der Wagen ist warm gefahren, es wird in einer beheizten Halle getestet, alle Nebenagregate sind abgeklemmt, es ist die minimal zulässige Bereifung drauf, die minimal mögliche Ausstattung, es wird ein sogenantes "Golden Sample" verwendet und als Bonus zum Schluß wird der Verbrauch aus den Abgasen berechnet  .


 


Man merkt, Du hast beruflich nichts mit Fahrzeugentwicklung zu tun. Guten Morgen!

Rolle gibt es weder einen Kaltstart  
noch eine Lichtmaschine  
Der Wagen ist warm gefahren,  
alle Nebenagregate sind abgeklemmt  
es ist die minimal zulässige Bereifung drauf   Für die Motorisierung!
sogenantes "Golden Sample" verwendet   

als Bonus zum Schluß wird der Verbrauch aus den Abgasen berechnet  
Mhhmm, Chemie ist nicht Deine Stärke, oder? Wenn X kg CO2 erzeugt werden, wo kommen die Kohlenstoffe den her, aus der Luft was . Könnte es sein, das man daraus viel genauer als mit einem Durchflußmesser die verbrauchte Menge Sprit errechnen kann? Ich glaube ja!

Das einzige Nebenaggregat, was nicht benutzt wird, ist die Klimaanlage(keine kalte Luft wird erzeugt, der Klimakompressor dreht selbstverständlich mit) und die Batterie ist voll geladen, so daß die Lima nur die vom Fahrzeug und Start benötigte Energie erzeugt. Was glaubst Du wohl, weshalb motornahe Kats verbaut werden, die schnell ihre Konvertierungstemperatur erreichen? Wegen des Kaltstarts auf der NEFZ-Rolle!


Bevor man solch einen Unsinn postet, hilft manchmal Wikipedia weiter oder nach NEFZ zu googeln.

Sorry, der musste sein.....


----------



## ich558 (18. Februar 2012)

So viele Smilies in einem Post im Autothread gaubs glaub ich noch nie


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> So viele Smilies in einem Post im Autothread gaubs glaub ich noch nie



Da hast du wohl recht


----------



## .::ASDF::. (18. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Das war mal, das hat der Triebstrang nicht ausgehalten, Start und ESP  sind modifiziert worden, 4,1s ist daher der GT-R-0 auf 100-Wert. Deshalb  erlischt ja auch die Garantie, wenn man das ESP abschaltet. Der  Triebstrang wird u.U. zerstört. Man darf nocht nicht mal auf Schnee 'ne  Drifteinlage mit Nissans Segen einlegen. Deshalb sind viele Besitzer so  erbost. Diese Überraschung gibts erst nach dem Kauf!



Auf der Nissan Webseite stehen nur 2,8s von 0-100 beim 2012er Modell. Ist ja schon eine erhebliche Verbesserung zu vorher.


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn sich MisterJo nun auch so mit IT anlegt könnte das wieder für amüsante Stunden oder Tage in dem Thread gut sein


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Februar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn sich MisterJo nun auch so mit IT anlegt könnte das wieder für amüsante Stunden oder Tage in dem Thread gut sein


 
Ich wollt' gerade einschreiten. 

Würde mich wirklich interessieren, wie es denn jetzt tatsächlich aussieht - aber bitte ohne Anfeidungen o.Ä. Einfach Fakten/Beweise/Quellen liefern, und diese für sich sprechen lassen, das wär mal was.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2012)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr tausendfach abgedruckte Informationen mühsam wieder raus zu suchen, ein zu scannen, ... .
Wer dumm sterben will, viel Spaß. Wenn es interessiert: Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2012)

Im großen und ganzen hat IT-passion recht mit seiner Aussage.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. Februar 2012)

super beweis lol


----------



## Mosed (18. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auf der Rolle gibt es weder einen Kaltstart noch eine Lichtmaschine.
> Der Wagen ist warm gefahren, es wird in einer beheizten Halle getestet, alle Nebenagregate sind abgeklemmt, es ist die minimal zulässige Bereifung drauf, die minimal mögliche Ausstattung, es wird ein sogenantes "Golden Sample" verwendet und als Bonus zum Schluß wird der Verbrauch aus den Abgasen berechnet  .


 
Das stimmt jetzt aber so wirklich nicht alles, wenn du den NEFZ meinst. Bei den NEFZ-Angaben wird das Auto, so wie es auch verkauft wird, getestet. Teilweise versuchen die Hersteller, dass das Motorsteuergerät erkennt, dass der NEFZ-Fahrzyklus läuft und entsprechend sparsam waltet. Was aber eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist.
Es wird kalt gestartet.

Wo siehst du das Problem den Verbrauch aus den Abgasen zu berechnen? Co2-Ausstoß und Verbrauch sind hin- und herrechenbar. Aus dem einen kann das andere berechnet werden.

Lässt sich alles problemlos im Internet nachlesen.


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> super beweis lol


 
Habe ich etwas von Beweis gesprochen? Nicht das ich es mitbekommen habe... Man kann das Verfahren eigentlich total leicht ergooglen da werde ich nicht die Faulheit anderer unterstützen. Hab selber schon mit diversen Autohändlern über realen Verbrauch gesprochen. Selbst die sind so ehrlich und sagen das man auf Herstellerangaben nicht zuviel geben sollte... aber lassen wir das Thema. Keine Lust über so einen Blödsinn zu diskutieren.

Alleine das der Verbrauch auf einem Prüfstand gemessen wird, zeigt schon das er absolut uninteressant ist.


----------



## Mosed (18. Februar 2012)

Der Verbrauch ist aber deshalb so niedrig, weil der Fahrer in dem Test extrem sparsam "fährt" (Schaltpunkte), es keinen Gegenwind gibt, keine Steigungen gibt, keine elektrischen Verbraucher an sind, keine Klima an ist und der Zyklus an sich nicht dem Alltag entspricht.

Aber nicht, weil das Auto komplett ohne Nebenaggregate etc. geprüft wird.


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2012)

LiMa wird laut diversen Aussagen definitiv ausgeschaltet. So sonderlich viel mehr Nebenaggregate gibt es ja dann nun auch nicht mehr. Zumindestens weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle das es bei Nissan und Honda so ist, kann mir nicht vorstellen das es bei anderen Herstellen groß anders ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein Beitrag zur Realitätsnähe vom ECE Verbrauch:

Verbrauch: So viel braucht Ihr Auto wirklich - autobild.de


----------



## Mosed (18. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> LiMa wird laut diversen Aussagen definitiv ausgeschaltet. So sonderlich viel mehr Nebenaggregate gibt es ja dann nun auch nicht mehr. Zumindestens weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle das es bei Nissan und Honda so ist, kann mir nicht vorstellen das es bei anderen Herstellen groß anders ist.


 
Gibts da Quellen zum Aufschlauen? Finde nichts auf die Schnelle. Es gibt aber schlichtweg Lichtmaschinen, die auskuppeln können, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden. Hat dann aber ja nicht direkt was mit dem NEFZ zu tun. Ist da natürlich ein Vorteil.
Die Servopumpe hängt auch noch am Riementrieb. Die Wasserpumpe teilweise auch (Die könnte man aber natürlich schlecht abkoppeln).


Das der NEFZ Verbrauch nicht der Realität entspricht ist ja bekannt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2012)

Hier mal was lustiges:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube ich wiederhole mich, aber warum bekommst DU eigentlich zu meinem Geburtstag ein neues Auto?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Februar 2012)

Natürlich DIR zu Ehren *schleim*  .


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich wiederhole mich, aber warum bekommst DU eigentlich zu meinem Geburtstag ein neues Auto?


 
damit er den schlüssel verpaken kann und dir schenken kann ist doch klar


----------



## MisterJo (19. Februar 2012)

Stammtischparolen widerlege ich hier sicher nicht. Hier waren jetzt schon einige absurde Behauptungen dabei, angefangen von den abgeklemmten Nebenaggregaten(technisch unmöglich, typisch treibt ein einziger Keilrippenriemen Unterdruckpumpe BKV, Wasserpumpe, Klimakompressor, Servopumpe(sofern nicht elektrisch), Lichtmaschine, nicht im NEFZ berücksichtigter Luftwiderstand, kein Kaltstart usw.


Vom Fahrzeug (typisch ein Nullserienfahrzeug aus serienfallenden Teilen, diese Fahrzeuge Entsprechen dem Serienstand und können an Kunden ausgeliefert werden) werden Rollwiderstand, Luftwiderstand(!) und Gewicht gemessen.
Der Rollenprüfstand wird auf diese Daten eingestellt. Das Fahrzeug durchläuft technisch unverändert(ja sogar die Kühlwasserpumpe darf mitlaufen ) mehrfache Konditionierungsläufe und mehrfache NEFZ-Läufe. Vor Euro 4 wurde das Fahrzeug vor Beginn des NEFZ auf 20°C gekühlt, ab Euro 4 Ottomotoren auf -7°C . Die im NEFZ erbrachten Werte(Verbrauch und Schadstoffemissionen)  müssen im Feld/Bestand über 5 Jahre und 80000km sichergestellt sein und werden auch mit Altfahrzeugen später überprüft, ebenso die OBD des Fahrzeugs. Zudem sind diese Werte mal Faktor als Grenzwerte Bestandteil der AU.

Diese ganzen Aktionen laufen unter Überwachung vom TÜV und werden ggf. mit Serienfahrzeugen wiederholt. Ebenso gibt es Autozeitschriften, die mit den 100tkm-Fahrzeugen NEFZ-Tests durchführen.

Ein Liter Benzin verbrennt mit Luft zu 2,32 kg CO2, ein Liter Diesel zu 2,63 kg CO2, das läßt sich wie schon erwähnt hin und her rechnen (die Vorteilsnahme ist mir rätselhaft). Man kann anhand der Abgase exakt die Treibstoffmenge errechnen.

Die Reifen entsprechen der Serienbereifung für diese Motorisierung.

Es gibt Fahrzeughersteller, die Bandbreiten des Verbrauchs für das gleiche Fahrzeug angeben, wenn verbrauchsbeeinflussende Mehrausstattungen ab Werk bestellbar sind(Breitreifen o.ä., Karosseriesonderaustattungen).

Zum NEFZ und den Verbräuchen:
Ein Fahrer in aus der Innenstadt wird meist einen höheren Verbrauch als den kombinierten NEFZ Verbrauch haben, jemand vom Land einen niedrigeren. Die ökonomisch gefahrenen "Verbrauchsrunden" der Zeitschriftentester liegen nahe am NEFZ, die Testverbräuche sind typisch hoch wegen der abgesperrten Strecken und Testen im Grenzbereich.

Ich liege bei meinen Fahrten zur Arbeit(Kaltstart, dann 24km in ca. 25min, 4 Ampeln) mit meinen verschiedenen bisherigen Fahrzeugen immer ca. 20% unter dem NEFZ. Persönlich hätte gerne zusätzlich die Verbrauchsangaben wie früher bei 90km/h und 120 km/h.




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Es gibt aber schlichtweg Lichtmaschinen, die auskuppeln können, wenn sie nicht benötigt werden.


Das kann keine Lichtmaschine, diese sind nur bezüglich der Batterieladung geregelt. Im Stadtverkehr wird immer dann bevorzugt die Batterie geladen, wenn sich das Fahrzeug im Schiebebetrieb(Leergas) befindet.

Es gibt bei Dieseln noch einen Freilauf in der Riemenscheibe der Lima, wegen der Drehungleichförmigkeit des Dieselmotors eingebaut ist, damit der Keilrippenriemen nicht flattert. Das hat aber mit Ladestrategien nichts zu tun.


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2012)

Da ich übernächste Woche eventuell auf den Leistungsprüfstand will stell ich mir aktuell eine Frage. Undzwar ist mein Motor durch das Steuergerät auf 180km/h begrenzt, da man eine Messung aber immer im 4ten Gang macht habe ich nun das Problem, dass der Wagen bevor er im 4ten Gang in den Begrenzer läuft die VMax Grenze erreicht. Sprich eigentlich verfälscht das doch den Wert oder nicht? Kann man die Messung auch im 3ten Gang durchführen oder kann ich dann keine realistischen Werte erwarten? 

Im 4ten Gang fehlt zwar nicht viel um in den Begrenzer (Drehzahl) zu laufen aber es passiert halt. Jemand eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2012)

So, unser Passat muss weg. Die Kopfdichtung wohl fertig, genau kann das die Werkstatt aber erst sagen wenn der Motor offen ist. Auf Verdacht 500 Euro ist mir zu riskant, die WaPu war der erste Verdacht, die war aber in Ordnung Sind auch 250 Euro für nichts gewesen. Im Öl ist nichts feststellbar, aber die Heizung geht erst ab 3500rpm. Bei gelaufenen 240tkm mit erster Kupplung (knarzt und kratzt zunehmend seit einiger Zeit beim Einkuppeln seltsam), Querlenkern, Bremsscheiben drohen da in naher Zukunft noch mehr teure Reparaturen. 

Dir Frage ist nur was? Derzeit sind in der Überlegung:
Skoda SuperB 3.6 FSI DSG 4x4 
Skoda SuperB 2.0 TDI DSG 4x4
Skoda Yeti 1.8 TSI DSG 4x4
Skoda Yeti 2.0 TDI DSG 4x4
Touran 2.0 TDI DSG
Opel Zafira Sports Tourer Automatik.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2012)

Den ersten, Superb wenn es nur um diese Liste geht.


----------



## Burn_out (19. Februar 2012)

Die Autos sind ja ziemlich unterschiedlich. Besondes der VR6 Allrad sticht herraus mit seiner Spritvernichtenden Fahrweise im Gegensatz zum 2.0TDI


----------



## MisterJo (19. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kann man die Messung auch im 3ten Gang durchführen oder kann ich dann keine realistischen Werte erwarten?
> 
> Im 4ten Gang fehlt zwar nicht viel um in den Begrenzer (Drehzahl) zu laufen aber es passiert halt. Jemand eine Meinung dazu?



Das funktioniert auch im 3. Gang. Eventuell wird eine kleine Abweichung herauskommen, wenn der Hochlauf schneller sein sollte(Rollenbeschleunigung), weil die rotatorischen Massen(Massenträgheitsmoment) des Motors und des Schwungrades Moment beim Beschleunigen "schlucken", was nicht am Abtrieb ankommt. Vielleicht bekommst Du beide Gänge vermessen.


----------



## Mosed (19. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Das kann keine Lichtmaschine, diese sind nur bezüglich der Batterieladung geregelt. Im Stadtverkehr wird immer dann bevorzugt die Batterie geladen, wenn sich das Fahrzeug im Schiebebetrieb(Leergas) befindet.



Ist mir später auch aufgefallen. Die Lichtmaschine wird ja immer benötigt. Vor allem ein Benziner hat ja Zündkerzen... Und selbst beim Diesel müssen die Armaturen und sämtliche Steuergeräte immer mit Strom versorgt werden.

Bedarfsgeregelt ist das richtige Stichwort.


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> So, unser Passat muss weg. Die Kopfdichtung wohl fertig, genau kann das die Werkstatt aber erst sagen wenn der Motor offen ist. Auf Verdacht 500 Euro ist mir zu riskant, die WaPu war der erste Verdacht, die war aber in Ordnung Sind auch 250 Euro für nichts gewesen. Im Öl ist nichts feststellbar, aber die Heizung geht erst ab 3500rpm. Bei gelaufenen 240tkm mit erster Kupplung (knarzt und kratzt zunehmend seit einiger Zeit beim Einkuppeln seltsam), Querlenkern, Bremsscheiben drohen da in naher Zukunft noch mehr teure Reparaturen.


 
Nicht zu vergessen vielleicht ein Lenkgetriebe. Und bei den Reparaturpreisen für einen Passat kann man sich fast nen neuen holen! Kupplung ist meistens gleich verbunden mit einem ZMS. Dieses allein ist schon ne Frechheit in anbetracht des Preises. Aber so ist die VW-Politik nunmal.

Ich kann dir leider nur von VW und Konsorten aus dem Hause abraten, wegen der Preisgestaltung und der Qualität, welche in meinen Augen dem Preis nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Meine Händler hier bei mir in der Umgebung sind dabei noch so Unterbelichtet und Arrogant, das es seines Gleichen sucht. 

Fehlkostruktionen an Achsaufhängungen und Lenkgetrieben. Technik, die selbst die Händler kaum verstehen. Motorprobleme bei stärkeren Dieselaggregaten. Nach 4 Auto von denen hab ich genug. Ich kann jedem davon nur abraten.

Und ob ne Kopfdichtung schrott ist, ist wohl klar zu erkennen. Spielerein, wie erstmal WaPu wechseln passt hier voll in mein Bild. Ersatmal bischen Geld verdienen und dann darf sich der Kunde trotzdem nen neues Auto kaufen. Beim Händler darf man doch erwarten, dass dem Kunden ein Fachkompetente hilfe geboten wird und nicht durch rumprobieren auch noch extra Geld abgenommen wird. 

Mein Motor ist auch mal heis gelaufen. In Kühlmittel geschaut, gut kein Öl drin und stinken ist auch nicht. Ausn Auspuff qualmt er auch nicht und im Standgas schaft die Kühlung das noch. Heizung ist voll da. Also kanns nur die WaPu gewesen sein.

Wäre jetzt interessant zu wissen was bei dir ist. Wenns nur die Heizung ist, die erst bei dauerhaft über 3500U/min. Temps macht, würde ich einfach mal mit nem Thermosstat anfangen. Dafür wären aber genaure Aussagen hilfreich.


----------



## Zoon (19. Februar 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Stammtischparolen widerlege ich hier sicher  nicht. Hier waren jetzt schon einige absurde Behauptungen dabei,  angefangen von den abgeklemmten Nebenaggregaten(technisch unmöglich,  typisch treibt ein einziger Keilrippenriemen Unterdruckpumpe BKV,  Wasserpumpe, Klimakompressor, Servopumpe(sofern nicht elektrisch),  Lichtmaschine, nicht im NEFZ berücksichtigter Luftwiderstand, kein  Kaltstart usw.
> 
> 
> Das kann keine Lichtmaschine, diese sind nur bezüglich der  Batterieladung geregelt. Im Stadtverkehr wird immer dann bevorzugt die  Batterie geladen, wenn sich das Fahrzeug im Schiebebetrieb(Leergas)  befindet.


 
Guck dir mal die Motoren mit Efficient Dynamics bei BMW an da wird alles  , was nicht gerade benötigt wird abgekoppelt - Lichtmaschine beim  beschleunigen (wenn auch bestimmt rein elektrisch), Klimakompressor (da  ist eine elektromagnetische Kupllung an der Antriebsscheibe) wenn die  Anlage nicht genutzt wird usw.


Wenns nach der Vernunft geht



riedochs schrieb:


> Skoda Yeti 2.0 TDI DSG 4x4


 
Der Superb 3.6 ist sicher nicht schlecht (Sieht als Kombi sogar gut aus), frisst aber problemlos mehr wie IT sein neuer S5


----------



## SaPass (19. Februar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dir Frage ist nur was? Derzeit sind in der Überlegung:
> Skoda SuperB 3.6 FSI DSG 4x4
> Skoda SuperB 2.0 TDI DSG 4x4
> Skoda Yeti 1.8 TSI DSG 4x4
> ...



Die wohl vernünftigste Entscheidung wäre meiner Meinung nach der Touran. Da kann wenigstens ein erwachsener Mann auf der Rückbank sitzen (was man im Skoda Superb nicht kann). Und Platz hat der Touran genug, vermutlich sogar mehr als der Rest.
Wie es da hingegen mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. An den Touran meiner Eltern (BJ06) sind schon einige Reparaturen angefallen (Rost, neuer Klimakompressor, etc), die eigentlich nicht hätten sein dürfen.


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2012)

Rost bei einem Auto von 2006? Wo sind wir denn hier. Man wenn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht. Klimakompressor hatte ich selbst nach nichtmal 85.000km. Unding bei dem Preis. Materialfehler sind mir inzwischen egal wenns es um sowas geht. Wenn ein Golf heute für über 25.000€ über den Tresen wandert hab ich kein Verständniss für Materialfehler. Hab ich bei meinem Fernsehr auch nicht.

Wenns denn noch nen kapitaler Lagerschaden am Kompressor ist und mir wird erzählt, dass das wegen Überfüllung kommen kann und das ich das ja auch selbst hätte überfüllen können, ja dann platzt mir fast ne Ader. Ich habe den guten Menschen gefragt, ob er auch son Automat zum klimabefüllen zuhause hat, der Scherzkeks. Auto hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt kein halbes Jahr.

Erschreckend, was einem die Leute in den Autohäusern so alles erzählen wollen, wenn sie im glauben sind, dass der Kunde kein Plan von Autos hat. Auch wenn ein Verkäufer nicht weis, mit welcher Achse das Auto angetrieben wird, muss ich mich fragen, ob der gute nicht sein Job verfehlt hat. Leider sind solche Dinge in meiner Umgebung dauerzustand, deswegen hab ich da auch ne recht negative Meinung zu den Herren


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Nach 4 Auto von denen hab ich genug. Ich kann jedem davon nur abraten.


 
4 St. hattest du bis du kapiert hast, dass es nur durch Propaganda hochgejubelter Schrott ist? Ich habe Mitleid mit dir. Was kam danach? Immerhin hat das Vorteile für Arbeiter von VW. Jedes Bandäffchen verdient dort mehr als wo anders ein Ingenieur.

Wisst ihr ob 120€ für eine Hohlraumversigelung und Unterbodenkonservierung vernünftiger Preis ist? Es soll auch laut Werkstatt nur 1 Stunde dauern. Es kommt mir deutlich zu billig vor. Ich hätte da normalerweise 300-400€ vermutet und etwa halben Tag. Wenn ich sowas machen lasse, will ich keine halbe Sachen, auch wenn es günstig ist. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Ist bei dem Preis Pfusch zu vermuten?


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2012)

Nach langem Überlegen und viel lesen habe ich mich für einen Opel Vectra Caravan 1,9Diesel (150PS) entschieden. Viel Auto für wenig Geld. Hier und da mekrt man, dass es kein Mercedes ist, aber das ist mir egal. Für mein Budget gab es kein anderes deutsches Auto, was mir meine verschieden Kreterien erfüllte. Audi und co. starten alle bei dem Preis mit knapp 200.000km. 

Ein Auto was mich bis jetzt zufriedenstellt. Nach ca. 5 Monaten und knappen 10.000km alles bestens. Leistung ist für so einen Familienbomber ausreichend. Spritverbrauch liegt bei ca. 6.5Liter im Schnitt und Ausstattung ist das wichtigste drinnen. Und zur Not kann ich die Schuld auf meine Frau schieben, weil sie das Auto fährt. Ich fahre meinen Spritfresser, weil ich im Monat vielleicht ganze 400-500km fahre. Reicht grad so für eine Tankladung.

Das der Vectra einen schlechten Widerverkaufswert hat ist klar. Habe ich mir vorher auch gedanken drüber gemacht. Aber ich hoffe, das wir den in den nächsten 3-5Jahren soweit problemlos fahren können und dann kann der auch mit irgendwas zwischen 150-200.000km wieder weg. Bei dem Diesel ist der Zahnriemenwechsel fast um die hälfte günstiger als bei meinem Seat. Wie wird das gerechtfertigt? Der Arbeitsaufwand ist beim Opel auf jedenfall höher!

Egal sollte der mich auch nicht zufriedenstellen in den jahren, dann hol ich mir wieder nen Japse. Hatte ich eigentlich jetzt schon vor aber ich will unseren Autoherstellern mal ne Chance geben. Meine Eltern fahren 
inzwischen ihren 4 ode 5 Opel und alle ohne Probs nach 4 Jahren wieder abgegeben. Nur einer von denen hatte mal was mit Nockenwelle oder so. Sonst alle zu 100% sorgenfrei. Hab ich von VW noch nicht gehört!

Die größe liegt locker über E-Klasse oder A6 Niveau. Wirklich beachtlich das ich (ca. 185cm) da hinten noch immer bestimmt 10-20cm zu den Knien habe wenn der Vordermann genauso gross ist wie ich.
Ausstattung:
-BiXenon mit Kurvenlicht AFL
-6 Gang Schalter
-Sitzheizung
-2 Zonen Klimaautomatik
-großes Navi
-Teilleder (meine Frau mag kein Leder, warum auch immer)
-getönte Scheiben hinten
-Tempomat 
-Elektrische Fenster und Spiegel
-8fach bereift
-Partikelfilter
-Parkpiepser vorn u. hinten
und bestimmt noch andere Sachen die mir grad nicht einfallen.


----------



## SaPass (19. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Rost bei einem Auto von 2006? Wo sind wir denn hier. Man wenn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht. Klimakompressor hatte ich selbst nach nichtmal 85.000km. Unding bei dem Preis.


Klimakompressor bei ca. 85.000km...kostete gleich mal um die 1200€. Und aus der Garantiezeit ist man bei der Laufleistung i.d.R. raus. Das Rostproblem an der Nummernschildbeleuchtung hat nicht nur der Touran, sondern auch der Golf V Plus unseres Nachbarn. Und wenn man dem Internet glauben darf, ist das ein Massenproblem (schaut mal u.a. hier). Beim Rostproblem ist VW aber kulant, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Inwiefern VW da mittlerweile nachgebessert hat vermag ich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich brauchte das zum Glück nicht selbst zahlen weil ich mich mit meinem Händler soweit Gerichtlich einigen konnte. Auch Turbolader usw. wurden gleich mal mit ersetzt. Das zeugt nach Qualität wenn dieses Auto zu dem Zeitpunkt besagten Km (ca. 80.000) hatte. Sowas mach ich nicht nochmal mit.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Februar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> So, unser Passat muss weg. Die Kopfdichtung wohl fertig, genau kann das die Werkstatt aber erst sagen wenn der Motor offen ist. Auf Verdacht 500 Euro ist mir zu riskant, die WaPu war der erste Verdacht, die war aber in Ordnung Sind auch 250 Euro für nichts gewesen. Im Öl ist nichts feststellbar, aber die Heizung geht erst ab 3500rpm. Bei gelaufenen 240tkm mit erster Kupplung (knarzt und kratzt zunehmend seit einiger Zeit beim Einkuppeln seltsam), Querlenkern, Bremsscheiben drohen da in naher Zukunft noch mehr teure Reparaturen.
> 
> Dir Frage ist nur was? Derzeit sind in der Überlegung:
> Skoda SuperB 3.6 FSI DSG 4x4
> ...



Würde dir auf jeden Fall den SuperB empfehlen, wunderschöner Wagen für den Preis.
Auch von der Qualität her Super. Skoda hat halt beim Interieur gespart, aber sonst von der Technik her, vergleichbar mit Audi und VW.

Bin den SuperB schon ein paar mal gefahren, echt schön zum Fahren. Im gegensatz zum Yeti, welcher eher hässlich ist und das Interieur ist auch nicht schön.
Der Touran ist halt eher ein unauffälliges langweiliges Auto. Und vom Preis her etwas zu hoch.


----------



## Mosed (19. Februar 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die Motoren mit Efficient Dynamics bei BMW an da wird alles  , was nicht gerade benötigt wird abgekoppelt - Lichtmaschine beim  beschleunigen (wenn auch bestimmt rein elektrisch), Klimakompressor (da  ist eine elektromagnetische Kupllung an der Antriebsscheibe) wenn die  Anlage nicht genutzt wird usw.


 
Diese Technik ist aber in der Serie auch vorhanden und bietet auch da die Sparvorteile. Ist also kein Vorteil rein für den NEFZ.


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen vielleicht ein Lenkgetriebe. Und bei den Reparaturpreisen für einen Passat kann man sich fast nen neuen holen! Kupplung ist meistens gleich verbunden mit einem ZMS. Dieses allein ist schon ne Frechheit in anbetracht des Preises. Aber so ist die VW-Politik nunmal.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hab auch noch was vergessen: Zahnriemen ist dieses Jahr auch dran 



> Ich kann dir leider nur von VW und Konsorten aus dem Hause abraten, wegen der Preisgestaltung und der Qualität, welche in meinen Augen dem Preis nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Meine Händler hier bei mir in der Umgebung sind dabei noch so Unterbelichtet und Arrogant, das es seines Gleichen sucht.



Das ist jetzt mein 3. 3BG und ich war mit allen zufrieden. Die ersten Beiden hatte ich Dienstwagen und 80tkm im Jahr nur geprügelt ohne nennenswerte Defekte, wenn man den kapitalen Motorschaden bei 50tkm beim ersten wegen Materialfehler bei der Spannrolle des ZR außen vor lässt. Mein Händler hier vor Ort ist spitze. Selbst die Heckklappe meines 3BG hat der auf 100% Kulanz rausgeholt bei VW, obwohl Rost nur leicht von außen nach innen und keine Scheckheftpflege sei 100tkm. Mein Scirocco hatte zwar anfangs auch ein paar kleine Mängel, aber ist auch alles inzwischen behoben.



> Fehlkonstruktionen an Achsaufhängungen und Lenkgetrieben. Technik, die selbst die Händler kaum verstehen. Motorprobleme bei stärkeren Dieselaggregaten. Nach 4 Auto von denen hab ich genug. Ich kann jedem davon nur abraten.



Die Querlenker sind ein bekanntes 3BG Problem, meine 3 waren bis heute immer verschont davon gewesen.



> Und ob ne Kopfdichtung schrott ist, ist wohl klar zu erkennen. Spielerein, wie erstmal WaPu wechseln passt hier voll in mein Bild. Ersatmal bischen Geld verdienen und dann darf sich der Kunde trotzdem nen neues Auto kaufen. Beim Händler darf man doch erwarten, dass dem Kunden ein Fachkompetente hilfe geboten wird und nicht durch rumprobieren auch noch extra Geld abgenommen wird.
> 
> Mein Motor ist auch mal heis gelaufen. In Kühlmittel geschaut, gut kein Öl drin und stinken ist auch nicht. Ausn Auspuff qualmt er auch nicht und im Standgas schaft die Kühlung das noch. Heizung ist voll da. Also kanns nur die WaPu gewesen sein.



War nicht bei VW und das Problem sah 100%ig nach WaPu aus. Motor wurde  sehr schnell warm, überhitze aber dank -16 Grad wohl nicht. Kühlerschlauch oben  am Kühler heiss, unten kalt. Die Werkstatt in die ich mit dem Passat gehe ist ehemals VW und hat immer sehr gute Arbeit zu günstigen Preisen geleistet. Allerdings qualmt er aus dem Auspuff leicht. Kühlmittelverbrauch ist auch da.



> Wäre jetzt interessant zu wissen was bei dir ist. Wenns nur die Heizung ist, die erst bei dauerhaft über 3500U/min. Temps macht, würde ich einfach mal mit nem Thermosstat anfangen. Dafür wären aber genaure Aussagen hilfreich.



Der Thermostat wäre noch eine Möglichkeit, ist allerdings erst letzten Winter gewechselt worden..



SaPass schrieb:


> Die wohl vernünftigste Entscheidung wäre meiner Meinung nach der Touran. Da kann wenigstens ein erwachsener Mann auf der Rückbank sitzen (was man im Skoda Superb nicht kann). Und Platz hat der Touran genug, vermutlich sogar mehr als der Rest.
> Wie es da hingegen mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. An den Touran meiner Eltern (BJ06) sind schon einige Reparaturen angefallen (Rost, neuer Klimakompressor, etc), die eigentlich nicht hätten sein dürfen.



Ich fand den SuperB hinten eigentlich ausreichend. Klimakompressor ist ein Massenteil kann mal ein defektes dabei sein. Rost scheint ja wieder überall aktuell zu werden.


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zum Yeti, welcher eher hässlich ist und das Interieur ist auch nicht schön.
> Der Touran ist halt eher ein unauffälliges langweiliges Auto. Und vom Preis her etwas zu hoch.



Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters, uns gefällt der Yeti.



Zoon schrieb:


> Der Superb 3.6 ist sicher nicht schlecht (Sieht als Kombi sogar gut aus), frisst aber problemlos mehr wie IT sein neuer S5



Verbrauch ist nicht so dramatisch für uns.. Wir fahren nicht soviel und wenn dann eher Langstrecke mit 130km/h und Tempomat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2012)

Nochmal zu dem Spritverbrauch auf dem Prüfstand.
Ich hab noch ein Video gefunden, welches ich vor ein paar Monaten gesehen hab.

D MOTOR - Die Verbrauchslüge - YouTube

Da werden noch die "legalen" Tricks erklärt


----------



## roadgecko (19. Februar 2012)

Wo wir grad bei dem Thema Prüfstand sind, das Video muss ich einfach mal jetzt zwischendurch posten. Über die Haltbarkeit brauch man sich bestimmt nicht zu viele Gedanken machen bei 4,25 Bar Ladedruck.

Beachtet mal die Absaugung bei 2:13 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp6DZJCscnY


----------



## ich558 (19. Februar 2012)

Das ist mehr als krank  Aber beeindruckend was man aus dem kleinen Motor rausholen kann. Viele Kilometer wird der Motor aber sicher nicht halten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das ist mehr als krank  Aber beeindruckend was man aus dem kleinen Motor rausholen kann. Viele Kilometer wird der Motor aber sicher nicht halten



Und das alles aus nur 1,8L Hubraum 
Ich will aber lieber nicht wissen, was passiert, wenn man auf der Straße in den Ladedruckbereich kommt und der so richtig losmaschiert 
Und ich hätte Angst, dass der Golf sich in seine Einzelteile auflöst, weil für über 1000PS ist die Karosserie eines Golf 2 glaub ich nicht ausgelegt


----------



## 1821984 (19. Februar 2012)

Was soll mit der Karosse passieren? Die bewegungen vom Motor müssen natürlich mit anderen als die vom Hersteller verwendeten Motorlager angefangen werden aber sonst ist alles gleich wie bei nem normalen golf2. Der Unfall wird jetzt nicht heftiger als mit 60PS. Außerdem sind solche Autos eher für Beschleunigungsrennen gebaut als fürs reine fahren.

Rotenburg Racedays 2009 - Audi A6 vs. Motoso Golf 1 von René Kühnel - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2012)

Der Karosserie ist es eigentlich nicht sonderlich wichtig wieviel Leistung da im Motor steckt solange es gescheit verbaut ist. Respekt vor der Arbeit aber das Ergebniss ist doch irgendwie total dämlich. Bei so einer Abstimmung bekommt man die Leistung doch erst recht nicht auf die Straße, sobald der Turbo einsetzt hast du keine Traktion mehr und das einzige was steigt ist der Reifenverschleiß. Natürlich ist es trotzdem eine respektvolle Arbeit, alleine mit Geld bekommt man sowas nicht hin, da braucht man schon richtig viel Ahnung. 

TURBO: Hobbytuner zeigt sein "Baby" - YouTube

Aber das Fahrgefühl von so einem schlagartig einsetzendem Lader finde ich persönlich sau geil. Erinnert mich an den Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo den ich mal gefahren bin (nicht meiner), der hatte 330PS und da kam untenrum auch nicht soviel aber dann. Oder beim RS13 vom Kumpel, wenn der Lader seinen vollen Druck aufgebaut hat, denkst du echt dir wäre ein LKW in den Kofferraum gefahren.


----------



## Falk (20. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern erstmal rausgefunden, wieviel Restreichweite ich noch habe, wenn die Tank-Meldung kommt: 30km laut BC. Leider ist gestern der Sprit dann mal spontan teurer geworden (Super+: 169.9 als ich getankt habe), da habe ich es bei 20L belassen. Mal schauen, vielleicht ist es morgen Vormittag billiger (oder ich habe Pech).


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2012)

Bei mir sind es ~100. Das irritiert vor allem wenn man vorher ein Auto hatte was insgesamt keine 400 mit einem Tank schafft.


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:
			
		

> Rost bei einem Auto von 2006? Wo sind wir denn hier. Man wenn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht.



Ist aber nicht sooo selten. Die Brandneue E Klasse von einem Freund hat nach 3 Monaten schon Starken Rost angesetzt. Das ist echt ne Sauerei


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Februar 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber nicht sooo selten. Die Brandneue E Klasse von einem Freund hat nach 3 Monaten schon Starken Rost angesetzt. Das ist echt ne Sauerei



Na, wenn man auch jeden Morgen Salzwasser über die Kratzer drübergießt.. 

Ansonsten - pics or it didn't happen. 3 Monate - unmöglich.


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2012)

Die Spritpreise sind im moment echt nicht mehr schön. Bei uns kostet Super 1.65Euro/Liter... wenn ich jetzt dran denke das ich nächsten Montag den NX volltanken will sind das bei 55L (Aral Ultimate 102 1.75Euro/Liter) ganze 96Euro... und das bei einem kleinen Sportcoupe.


----------



## Falk (20. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Spritpreise sind im moment echt nicht mehr schön. Bei uns kostet Super 1.65Euro/Liter... wenn ich jetzt dran denke das ich nächsten Montag den NX volltanken will sind das bei 55L (Aral Ultimate 102 1.75Euro/Liter) ganze 96Euro... und das bei einem kleinen Sportcoupe.


 
Merkst du bei dem Ultimate überhaupt irgendeinen Unterschied? Habe das auch mal eine Tankfüllung statt Super+ genommen, und genau 0 Unterschied feststellen können (weder bei der Leistung noch beim Verbrauch).


----------



## Low (20. Februar 2012)

Habe am Donnerstag Super Bleifrei für 1,55/L getankt


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Merkst du bei dem Ultimate überhaupt irgendeinen Unterschied? Habe das auch mal eine Tankfüllung statt Super+ genommen, und genau 0 Unterschied feststellen können (weder bei der Leistung noch beim Verbrauch).


 
Er läuft etwas ruhiger damit und hat einen ruhigeren Leerlauf, ob da 1 oder 2PS mehr bei rauskommen weiß ich nicht. Ich fahr es halt weil es vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird... Dieses Jahr fahr ich noch mit Ultimate 102, aber ab nächstem Jahr fahr ich dann mit E85. Dann wird der Wagen mit den nächsten Tuningparts gleich auf E85 abgestimmt und gut ist.


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2012)

Ich kann keinen Unterschied zwischen Super+ und Ultimate feststellen. Da bei uns das Ultimate oft nur 1 Cent mehr kostet als bei der Tanke nebenan das Super+ gönne ich meinem Kleinen öfters den Edelsprit.


----------



## Falk (20. Februar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kann keinen Unterschied zwischen Super+ und Ultimate feststellen. Da bei uns das Ultimate oft nur 1 Cent mehr kostet als bei der Tanke nebenan das Super+ gönne ich meinem Kleinen öfters den Edelsprit.


 
Hier ist der Preisunterschied meist deutlich größer, von daher spare ich mir das Ultimate sondern tanke meist Super+ von Jet.


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2012)

Die meisten europäischen Autos brauchen auch nichts besseres als SuperPlus. Da ist es normal das kein Unterschied vorhanden ist, in Japan wird halt hingegen 106 Oktan verkauft... das ist schon ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2012)

Und du fährst mit einem japanischem Motor/ Steuergerät?


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2012)

Richtig


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2012)

Da lobe ich mir mein "deutsches" Auto, dass fährt mit E10 und allen Variationen darunter + Super mit einer Klopffestigkeit von 92/ 95 Oktan und allem darüber.

Insofern schütte ich immer feinstes E10 rein. Beim Neuen ist es genauso.


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2012)

War gerade in der Werkstatt wegen meiner Leistungsmessung... tja wird wohl ausfallen. Ich müsste die Spur erst einstellen lassen und danach die Felgen auswuchten. Beides wäre ziemlich sinnfrei da es meine alten Reifen sind die quasi runter gefahren sind und Spureinstellen wäre auch sinnlos da sich an der Höhe noch etwas ändern wird. Somit werde ich meinen Termin wohl an einen Kumpel weiter geben


----------



## X-2ELL (21. Februar 2012)

Gestern war endlich mal Waschtag:

vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste noch etwas nachgebessert werden, doch immerhin mal das Streusalz runter

Klasse, dass es heute wieder Schneeregen gibt


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2012)

Eine Wäsche hätte meine Karre auch mal wieder nötig


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2012)

Frisch gewaschen und schon wieder dreckig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Silberbedampften Blinkerbirnen fehlen noch, hab ich aber schon gesichtet


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Februar 2012)

Mein Dicker bekommt am Samstag 2 neue Nebelscheinwerfer und Unterbodenschutz + Hohlraumversigelung. Dann kann ich durch unsere Salzlandschaft brettern.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mein Dicker bekommt am Samstag 2 neue Nebelscheinwerfer und Unterbodenschutz + Hohlraumversigelung. Dann kann ich durch unsere Salzlandschaft brettern.



Meiner ist zum Glück schon verzinkt  

Wie wird denn der Versiegelt? Mit Wachs?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Meiner ist zum Glück schon verzinkt


 
Auch Unterboden?



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mit Wachs?


 
Davon gehe ich aus, weiß aber nicht genau. Ich werde jedenfalls dabei sein, um sicher zu stellen, dass nicht gepfuscht wird.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Auch Unterboden?
> 
> Ja und das ist noch PU drauf Serienmässig
> Habe sowieso Glück, der 306 4 Türer hat diesbezüglich einige Mängel. Habe aber zum Glück den 3 Türer
> ...


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr gute Sommerreifen empfehlungen für mich ? Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt und mein Thermometer hat heute schon an den 9°C gekratzt. Am besten mit guter Seitenführung, das wäre eine schöne Ergenzung für mein Sportfahrwerk 

Ich hatte zuletzt die Vredestein Sportrac aber immer mal was neues.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Februar 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Habt ihr gute Sommerreifen empfehlungen für mich ? Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt und mein Thermometer hat heute schon an den 9°C gekratzt. Am besten mit guter Seitenführung, das wäre eine schöne Ergenzung für mein Sportfahrwerk
> 
> Ich hatte zuletzt die Vredestein Sportrac aber immer mal was neues.


 
Mit Pirelli fährt sichs immer gut


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Habt ihr gute Sommerreifen empfehlungen für mich ? Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt und mein Thermometer hat heute schon an den 9°C gekratzt. Am besten mit guter Seitenführung, das wäre eine schöne Ergenzung für mein Sportfahrwerk
> 
> Ich hatte zuletzt die Vredestein Sportrac aber immer mal was neues.


 
Dunlop SP9000 waren die besten Reifen die ich je hatte. Leider werden sie nicht mehr hergestellt und man bekommt somit nur noch Lagerbestände. Auch wenn einige nun wieder Meckern werden, Nangkang Ultra Sport II... fahren sich sehr gut bei trockenen und nassen Straßen, wenig Abrollgeräusch (könnte aber ruhig noch weniger sein). Einzige Nachteil ist die extrem weiche Gummimischung, du hast zwar eine wunderbare Traktion, jedoch auch einen reltiv hohen Verschleiß. Bei mir waren sie nach 7000 Kilometer runter gefahren. Aber ich habe auch einen ziemlich heftigen Sturz.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2012)

Die Cinturato hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Allerdings war ein Modell eher schwach bei Nässe und das andere auf trockener Fahrbahn laut Tests (u.a. ADAC 2011). Der neue Test wird ja wohl bald erscheinen aber ich denke nicht das sich da viel tut.

EDIT: Bei Dunlop bin ich auch schon hängen geblieben bei dem SP Sport Fast Response allerdings gibt es zu viel Auswahl grr...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Februar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dabei sein ist immer gut, da gibt man sich immer mehr Mühe. Ist einfach so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf jeden Fall. Ich bin immer dabei, wenn am Auto was gemacht wird. Werkstätten und Autohändler sind die letzten, denen ich blind vertrauen würde. Außerdem wissen viele nicht sofort wie sie an dem Auto was machen sollen. Letztes mal wusste der KFZ-Mechaniker nicht wie er wo was machen soll, da er noch nie einen 300c auf der Bühne hatte. In solchen Fällen muss man erst recht aufpassen, dass die nichts falsch machen.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Unterbodenschutz kann ich mir vorstellen, nur wie man das mit den Hohlräumen macht weiss ich nicht. Kommt da erst eine Rostbehandlung?


 
Es wird eine Art Sonde in jedes Loch im Unterboden reingesteckt und heißer Wachs eingesprüht. Nach einer Weile härtet dieser aus - wie Kerzenwachs - und verschließt das Blech luft- und wasserdicht. Selbst wenn vorher Rost drin wäre (was bei Meinem nicht der Fall ist), kann es nach der Versiegelung trotzdem nicht mehr weiter rosten. Entrostet werden Hohlräume vorher nicht - wie soll das auch gehen. Ich denke auch dass sich die Investition lohnt. Es ist halt ein Ami und die Amis sind absolut schmerzfrei, was Unterbodenschutz angeht.

@roadgecko
Warte einfach die Reifentests ab, dann weißt du welche Reifen du am besten nehmen sollst.


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Dunlop SportMaxx GT.

Bei Trockenheit ziemlich super. Etwas träge um die Mittellage. Aber haromieren deswegen ziemlich gut mit der extrem spitzen Lenkung vom Clio RS. Im Nassen sinds fiese kleine Schweinchen. Bremsweg is übel.   Preislich sind sie ok. 150 Euro pro Reifen geht, wenns Qualität ist. 

Sommerreifentest 2010 der Größe 235/35 R19: Dunlop SportMaxx GT - SPORT AUTO


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Februar 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Habt ihr gute Sommerreifen empfehlungen für mich ? Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt und mein Thermometer hat heute schon an den *9°C gekratzt*. Am besten mit guter Seitenführung, das wäre eine schöne Ergenzung für mein Sportfahrwerk


 
Bin heute auch das erste mal offen gefahren, da das Wetter so schön war  .
Was die Reifen angeht habe ich persönlich die besten Erfahrungen mit Pirelli gemacht. Die Dinger waren auf dem Scriocco und trotz schmalem Format (235er) hatten sie eine top Traktion.


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2012)

..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (22. Februar 2012)

tja, da ist es dann gut wenn man weis wo die Polizei gerne kontrolliert 
oder man sucht sich dazu ne abgelegene straße^^


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

für was gibt es in DE unbeschränkte Autobahnen  was sollen wir dann sagen bei uns ist bei 120 Ende


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Schweizer Autobahnen im Vergleich zu den Deutschen Autobahnen sehr erholsam und entspannend.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schweizer Autobahnen im Vergleich zu den Deutschen Autobahnen sehr erholsam und entspannend.


 
Das stimmt schon bis zu einem gewissen punkt aber es reizt einem doch zum Teil mal das Gaspedal zu drücken.... dafür muss man halt nach Deutschland fahren wobei das grad mit einem Besuch an der Nordschleife kombiniert werden kann


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> dafür muss man halt nach Deutschland fahren wobei das grad mit einem Besuch an der Nordschleife kombiniert werden kann


 
Das stimmt! Und ihr armen Teufel habt ja auch noch das Rundstreckenrennverbot.


----------



## ich558 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht aber ich denke das Bild richt stark nach Fake  Wer kauft schon einen RS6 und auch noch von MTM und hat so eine Schreibe mit "*-*" Smiley? 
Und wer seinem neuen Auto sofort einen Kickdown gönnt gehört eh nicht anders bestraft


----------



## SaPass (22. Februar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber ich denke das Bild richt stark nach Fake  Wer kauft schon einen RS6 und auch noch von MTM und hat so eine Schreibe mit "*-*" Smiley?
> Und wer seinem neuen Auto sofort einen Kickdown gönnt gehört eh nicht anders bestraft


 Und die Polizei nimmt dir auch direkt deinen Führerschein ab und du darfst nich mal mehr nach Hause fahren?


----------



## JC88 (22. Februar 2012)

SaPass schrieb:


> Und die Polizei nimmt dir auch direkt deinen Führerschein ab und du darfst nich mal mehr nach Hause fahren?


 
Ja nach delikt völlig gang und gebe. Ist ja auch richtig so, macht sonst wenig sinn.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Februar 2012)

Diese Iphone zitate sind allesamt fakes, ihr wollt mir nicht erzählen dass ihr ernsthaft glaubt die seien aus echten situationen entsprungen?? 
Also die autobahnen in der schweiz und co find ich ne zumutung, da muss man erst n haufen gebühr bezahlen, und kommt dann nicht mal vorwärts 
Die besten autobahnen gibts  bei uns im osten, bin gespannt wie viel jahrtausende noch vergehen bis auch mal die autobahnen hier im westen, wo es sich auch lohnen würde, ausgebaut und/oder ANSTÄNDIG saniert werden...


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2012)

Die A40 ist im Sommer dran. Wird auf jeden Fall interessant mit der Vollsperrung mitten in Essen..


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Also die autobahnen in der schweiz und co find ich ne zumutung, da muss man erst n haufen gebühr bezahlen, und kommt dann nicht mal vorwärts



Für mich, als alter Verfechter von Tempolimit und PKW-Maut, stellt die Schweiz so ziemlich Idealbedingung da. Und dann auch noch so gut Geschwindigkeitsüberwacht!


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für mich, als alter Verfechter von Tempolimit und PKW-Maut, stellt die Schweiz so ziemlich Idealbedingung da. Und dann auch noch so gut Geschwindigkeitsüberwacht!


 
Zudem sind alle ziemlich gleich schnell unterwegs, was einiges an Stress verursacht bei euch wenn man mal mit 200km/h unterwegs ist  Weiter fahren die Leute auch einiges anständiger... vor etwa 2 Jahren war ich als Beifahrer in DE unterwegs als uns einer mit etwa 230+ KM/h rechts überholte  wir waren ungefähr mit 180-190 unterwegs und der war sicher um die 50km/h schneller... Also grundsätzlich sind sie schon sehr entspannt zum fahren aber halt zwischen durch mal Gas geben ist schon cool 

@*CPU-GPU* welche Gebühren? Wir haben nur die Autobahn Vignette die man haben muss


----------



## Mosed (22. Februar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schweizer Autobahnen im Vergleich zu den Deutschen Autobahnen sehr erholsam und entspannend.


 
Auf deutschen Autobahnen kann man meistens auch entspannt fahren. Probleme gibt es

1. weil LKW-Fahrer in Deutschland wie die Bekloppten fahren. Sind meiner Meinung nach die schlimmsten Verkehrsteilnehmer in Deutschland auf den Autobahnen. Auf zweispurige Strassen gehört ein absolutes Überholverbot für LKWs.
2. Viele vorm Überholen nicht in den Seitenspiegel schauen oder trotzdem rausfahren oder warten bis man an sie ran ist mit dem Ausscheren. In der Schweiz halt nicht so das Problem bei den geringen Geschwindigkeitsunterschieden.
3. Sehr viele zu Blöd sind auf dem BESCHLEUNIGUNGSstreifen zu BESCHLEUNIGEN. Das Problem hat man in der Schweiz bestimmt auch. Bin da noch nicht oft gefahren.
4. Mittelspurfahrer... 


Aber wenn man selber max 120 - 140 km/h fährt (sofern möglich) ist doch normalerweise alles entspannt. Von Dränglern sollte man sich halt nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen.
Wenn man gestresst ist bei 200 km/h sollte man halt nicht so schnell fahren. Es zwingt einem ja keiner.




> vor etwa 2 Jahren war ich als Beifahrer in DE unterwegs als uns einer mit etwa 230+ KM/h rechts überholte


Da habt ihr dann aber gründlich das rechtsfahrgebot missachtet, wenn euch jemand rechts derart überholen kann.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Auf deutschen Autobahnen kann man meistens auch entspannt fahren. Probleme gibt es
> 
> 1. weil LKW-Fahrer in Deutschland wie die Bekloppten fahren. Sind meiner Meinung nach die schlimmsten Verkehrsteilnehmer in Deutschland auf den Autobahnen. Auf zweispurige Strassen gehört ein absolutes Überholverbot für LKWs.
> 2. Viele vorm Überholen nicht in den Seitenspiegel schauen oder trotzdem rausfahren oder warten bis man an sie ran ist mit dem Ausscheren. In der Schweiz halt nicht so das Problem bei den geringen Geschwindigkeitsunterschieden.
> ...


 
Naja ich sag nur das es viel mehr stress gibt wenn andere Teilnehmer auch 300 usw. fahren dürfen  Es läuft einfach geregelter bei uns  aber egal lassen wir das ich finde beide Systeme nicht ideal 

Nicht wirklich war 3 Spurig wir waren in der mitte und links hat uns auch einer überholt  Es gibt manchmal echt kranke Autofahrer/drängler


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Februar 2012)

Das Problem an der Diskussion über ein allgemeines Tempolimit ist weniger sachlicher Natur, als vom Schlage: "Ich brauche es nicht, also sollt ihr es auch nicht dürfen". Ein solches Verhalten zeichnet einen Charakter untersten Niveaus aus. Ekelhaft.

Im übrigen gibt es auch viele Dinge die ich nicht mag oder benötige, nur käme ich nicht auf die Idee sie anderen weg zu nehmen.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Diskussion über ein allgemeines Tempolimit ist weniger sachlicher Natur, als vom Schlage: "Ich brauche es nicht, also sollt ihr es auch nicht dürfen". Ein solches Verhalten zeichnet einen Charakter untersten Niveaus aus. Ekelhaft.
> 
> Im übrigen gibt es auch viele Dinge die ich nicht mag oder benötige, nur käme ich nicht auf die Idee sie anderen weg zu nehmen.


 
 falls satz eins an mich gerichtet ist.... lese mein Satz durch ich finde es beides nicht perfekt und ging auch schon richtung Nordschleife das sagt wohl alles das ich es in gewiesen situationen gerne hätte. Ein weteren Aspekt ist das bei uns viel weniger Autos als in DE zugelassen sind da die Bevölkerung kleiner ist


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Februar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> falls satz eins an mich gerichtet ist.... lese mein Satz durch ich finde es beides nicht perfekt und ging auch schon richtung Nordschleife das sagt wohl alles das ich es in gewiesen situationen gerne hätte.


 
Das war nicht an dich gerichtet. Sondern eine allgemeine Feststellung.


----------



## Mosed (22. Februar 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich war 3 Spurig wir waren in der mitte und links hat uns auch einer überholt  Es gibt manchmal echt kranke Autofahrer/drängler



Die rechte Spur war aber frei, wenn er euch dort überholt hat!?


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die rechte Spur war aber frei, wenn er euch dort überholt hat!?


 
naja wir hatten gerade einer überholt also war eher eine knappe angelegenheit darum ist mir das aus geblieben wir hatten nen rechten schock da wir eigenlich wieder nach rechts wollten


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2012)

Wie hätte der sonst überholen sollen?


----------



## Mosed (22. Februar 2012)

Links. In Deutschland darf außerorts grundsätzlich nur links überholt werden. Und dabei zählt vorbeifahren ohne Spur wechseln auch als Überholvorgang.
Darum sind penetrante Mittelspurfahrer ja so ein Ärgernis, da sie zwei Spuren blockieren.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Links. In Deutschland darf außerorts grundsätzlich nur links überholt werden. Und dabei zählt vorbeifahren ohne Spur wechseln auch als Überholvorgang.
> Darum sind penetrante Mittelspurfahrer ja so ein Ärgernis, da sie zwei Spuren blockieren.


 
Du verstehst es glaubs gar nicht  bei uns ist auch Rechts überholen verboten  Ist ja auch sehr gefährlich 

Wir waren auf der mittlerenspur weil wir ein Auto überholt hatten, wir wollten aber wieder zurück auf die ganz äussere Spur als uns einer  Rechtsüberholt hat da links einer gaaaaannnnnzzz langsam überholte und darum die spur blockiert war... kapiert? und wenn man nach rechts will und ener mit über 230 kommt erschrikt man doch recht


----------



## Mosed (22. Februar 2012)

Du solltest vielleicht nicht jedes Posting auf dich beziehen. ^^

Scholle_Sat hat gefragt, wo der rechtsüberholer sonst hätte überholen sollen. Hab ich zumindest so verstanden. Und darauf hab ich geantwortet...


----------



## roadgecko (22. Februar 2012)

Rechtsüberholverbot schön und gut, aber wenn bei uns auf der Schnellstraße wo 100 km/h erlaubt sind (jeder fährt eh 120km/h) wieder mal jemand ungelogen über 5km auf der linken spur mit 80 schleicht und rechts alles aber auch wirklich alles frei ist wär mir das auch egal. Ich habe das schon leider oft genug erlebt.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsüberholverbot schön und gut, aber wenn bei uns auf der Schnellstraße wo 100 km/h erlaubt sind (jeder fährt eh 120km/h) wieder mal jemand ungelogen über 5km auf der linken spur mit 80 schleicht und rechts alles aber auch wirklich alles frei ist wär mir das auch egal. Ich habe das schon leider oft genug erlebt.



Das ist eines aber nicht bei 3 Spuren und 180-190km/h


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2012)

Also wenn ihr in der Mitte gefahren seid, links blockiert und rechts frei ist, dann darf man auf der rechte Spur vorbei fahren. Vorausgesetzt, man kann dort vorerst bleiben. Wenn man jedoch direkt oder nur kurz darauf wieder nach links wechselt/wechseln muss, dann ist es verboten.


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Februar 2012)

Grundsätzlich darf (in Deutschland) nur _links_ überholt werden, ausnahmesweise auch _rechts_ in folgenden Fällen:


bei Kolonnenbildung (mind. 3 Fahrzeuge) mit maximal 20 km/h  Differenzgeschwindigkeit jedoch nur bis 80 km/h Maximalgeschwindigkeit,  sofern mindestens zwei markierte Fahrstreifen für eine Fahrtrichtung  vorhanden sind. Die Anforderung der wesentlich höheren Geschwindigkeit  gilt hier ausdrücklich nicht, im Gegenteil ist mit der notwendigen  Vorsicht vorbei zu fahren (lt. Rechtsprechung)
Aus Wikipedia  Rechts überholen ist VERBOTEN


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2012)

Dann guck doch mal in deine alten Unterlagen aus der Fahrschule, was man als Überholen ansieht.

Wenn du nur auf die rechte, freie Spur wechselst und dort weiter fährst, ist es kein Überholen!
Edit: (Hab grad selbst nachgelesen, ist doch schon Überholen! Wenn man es aber mit besonderer Vorsicht macht, ist es in Ausnahmefällen erlaubt)

Bei deiner Variante:
Stell dir mal vor, du bist mit 280km/h seit nunmehr 20km auf der leeren rechten Spur unterwegs und plötzlich siehst du auf der Mittelspur vor dir ein Auto (was vielleicht nur 100km/h fährt), dann wäre das einzige was du noch machen könntest eine Vollbremsung, nach links rüber schlittern/schleudern und wieder gas geben? Zumal du ja nicht einfach zwei Spuren mit einmal wechseln darfst, sondern nur schrittweise mit blinken...
Du würdest wohl eher dich und den anderen umbringen.

Mann kann nur dann rechts an jemandem vorbei, wenn da ordentlich Platz ist. Wenn der dann deutlich schneller als du ist, hast du dich wahrscheinlich nicht an das Rechtsfahrgebot gehalten. Hättest du nämlich schon geblinkt, wäre der in die Eisen gegangen.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre für ein Tempolimit von 180km/h, dann kann ich mir das teure Steuergerät chippen sparen


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Februar 2012)

wenn die regierung jemals ein tempolimit einführen sollte, dann hat sie es komplett verkackt, ich glaube DANN würde es ne revolution geben 
Und wenn das auto ohne teueres tuning keine 180 schafft, ist der halter grad selber schuld  Läuft ja meine kleine kiste schon mit genug anlauf und bisschen rückenwind ^^


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2012)

Nur das meiner bei 180km/h ist, wärend deiner gerade mal in den dritten Gang schaltet. 

Bin am überlegen ob ich überhaupt die VMax Sperre raus nehme, weil ich fahre so selten mal schneller als 180km/h dass es sich eigentlich gar nicht lohnt. Mit dem Sunny fahr ich im Jahr ca 15.000 Kilometer und davon vielleicht 400 bis 500 Kilometer mit mehr als 180km/h. Erstens steigt der Spritverbrauch rapide an, so das man die gesparten Minuten fast vergolden könnte, zweitens kann man eh nie lange über 180km/h fahren weil immer irgend einer auf deine Spur zieht und du erstmal wieder abbremsen musst. Gut das freischalten kann man auch mit einem Speedcutter günstiger machen, dann ist man nur bei ca 80Euro. Das Steuergerät umprogrammieren sind dann schon wieder 600Euro, lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht nur um die Sperre zu umgehen. 

Vorallem KANN ich dann auch nicht schneller fahren wenn die Sperre noch drin ist, somit werde ich gezwungen langsamer zu fahren und Sprit zu sparen. Ob ich bei einer freien AB soviel Selbstbeherrschung habe und trotzdem nur so schnell zu fahren wie es nötig ist, bezweifel ich. Dafür fahre ich eigentlich dann doch zu gerne schnell... wobei ist das nicht ein Wiederspruch in sich selbst wenn man so selten schnell fährt?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2012)

Meinst du damit, dass deiner so gut/seiner so schlecht beschleunigt?

Wenn ja... Wieso ist deiner in 10sec. auf 180, dann geht aber nichts mehr? Was fährst du?


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn die regierung jemals ein tempolimit einführen sollte, dann hat sie es komplett verkackt, ich glaube DANN würde es ne revolution geben
> Und wenn das auto ohne teueres tuning keine 180 schafft, ist der halter grad selber schuld  Läuft ja meine kleine kiste schon mit genug anlauf und bisschen rückenwind ^^


 
Wir verklappen Milliarden in Banken und andere Länder, und dagagen gehen nur ein paar Hanseln auf die Straße. Denkst du ernsthaft das die Masse ein Tempolimit interessieren würde? Paar Wochen gemecker, und schon ist der Braten geschluckt. Wie bei jeder anderen ******* auch


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Februar 2012)

bei den meisten fahrzeugen muss man sich halt entscheiden, entweder beschleunigung oder Vmax  Maulen darf man hinterher halt nicht Aber mir wäre so ne mords kurze übersetzung irgendwie nervend, ich mag lieber ne lange untersetzung bei der man schön schaltfaul fahren kann, gepaart mit ordentlich drehmoment unten raus  
Wenn ich beschleunigung/spass generell will fahr ich eh motorrad, da kommt einfach kein auto mit wenn man das verhältniss zwischen fahrleistungen und preis betrachtet 
@nyso: ne, ich denke da wäre das volk dann doch aktiver. Weil die banken in anderen ländern betrifft diem menschen hier zwar schon, aber halt nicht so direkt, sie merken es nicht so direkt. Wenn allerdings des deutschen liebstes Spielzeug, das Auto, auf einmal derart kastriert werden würde (bzw man sich strafbar machen würde wenn man mit ihm "spielt"), dann würde das in der masse des volkes doch ne ganz andere dimension annehmen


----------



## Lolm@n (23. Februar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann guck doch mal in deine alten Unterlagen aus der Fahrschule, was man als Überholen ansieht.
> 
> Wenn du nur auf die rechte, freie Spur wechselst und dort weiter fährst, ist es kein Überholen!
> Edit: (Hab grad selbst nachgelesen, ist doch schon Überholen! Wenn man es aber mit besonderer Vorsicht macht, ist es in Ausnahmefällen erlaubt)
> ...


 
Ich kann nur Wiki zitieren aber es hätte mich echt verwundert  Ich weiss nur das bei uns in CH ist es absolutes Rechtsüberholverbot nur im Stau ist es erlaubt  bis zu einer max geschwindigkeit die kenn ich aber nicht mehr müsstenachschauen


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Meinst du damit, dass deiner so gut/seiner so schlecht beschleunigt?
> 
> Wenn ja... Wieso ist deiner in 10sec. auf 180, dann geht aber nichts mehr? Was fährst du?


 
Nein in 10 Sekunden bin ich nicht bei 180km/h. Eine genaue Angabe kann ich nicht machen, da es den Motor nie in dem Fahrzeug gab. Kann da immer nur den Honda Integra Type-R 190PS als Refernz nehmen. Wobei der Integra 0.2L weniger Hubraum hat und 150 Kilo mehr Gewicht. Der Integra braucht 21.7 Sekunden auf 180km/h (aus dem Stand), also werde ich irgendwo bei 21Sek - 22 Sekunden liegen. Mit dem dritten Gang ist dann etwas übertrieben, aber wenn er sagt mit "genug Anlauf und Rückenwind für 180km/h" gehe ich mal davon aus das er 75PS oder 90PS haben wird. 

Ich fahre einen Nissan 100NX GTi mit SR20VE (2.0L 190PS) und ein paar Modifikationen. Ein Rennwagen ist der Hocker trotzdem nicht... Motor ist ein direkt Import aus Japan und somit hat er die japanische 180km/h Sperre. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> bei den meisten fahrzeugen muss man sich halt entscheiden, entweder beschleunigung oder Vmax  Maulen darf man hinterher halt nicht Aber mir wäre so ne mords kurze übersetzung irgendwie nervend, ich mag lieber ne lange untersetzung bei der man schön schaltfaul fahren kann, gepaart mit ordentlich drehmoment unten raus
> Wenn ich beschleunigung/spass generell will fahr ich eh motorrad, da kommt einfach kein auto mit wenn man das verhältniss zwischen fahrleistungen und preis betrachtet



Die Getriebeübersetzung wäre nicht das Problem, vom Getriebe her wären 254km/h drin. Aber das Steuergerät macht bei 180km/h dicht, weil die Japanischen Hersteller das so als "gentleman agreement" selber auferlegt haben. In Japan haben Fahrzeuge immer eine 180km/h Sperre und maximal 280PS (zumindestens in den Papieren).


----------



## Lolm@n (23. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein in 10 Sekunden bin ich nicht bei 180km/h. Eine genaue Angabe kann ich nicht machen, da es den Motor nie in dem Fahrzeug gab. Kann da immer nur den Honda Integra Type-R 190PS als Refernz nehmen. Wobei der Integra 0.2L weniger Hubraum hat und 150 Kilo mehr Gewicht. Der Integra braucht 21.7 Sekunden auf 180km/h (aus dem Stand), also werde ich irgendwo bei 21Sek - 22 Sekunden liegen. Mit dem dritten Gang ist dann etwas übertrieben, aber wenn er sagt mit "genug Anlauf und Rückenwind für 180km/h" gehe ich mal davon aus das er 75PS oder 90PS haben wird.
> 
> Ich fahre einen Nissan 100NX GTi mit SR20VE (2.0L 190PS) und ein paar Modifikationen. Ein Rennwagen ist der Hocker trotzdem nicht... Motor ist ein direkt Import aus Japan und somit hat er die japanische 180km/h Sperre.
> 
> ...


 

Hast du den Motor eigentlich selbst in das Auto verpflanzt? Falls ja was hat dich der Spass beim TÜV gekostet?


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2012)

Motor selber eingebaut, Kabelbaum selber umgelötet usw alles selber gemacht. Da der Wagen noch nicht angemeldet ist, habe ich den Motor noch nicht eingetragen. Tüv Gebühren für die Motoreintragung sind 2500Euro... Fahrzeug muss auf einen Leistungsprüfstand, auf eine Teststrecke, Abgasgutachten muss erstellt werden und dann halt die normale technische Abnahme. Motorumbau mit Auspuffanlage, "neuem" Getriebe, Kupplung usw lag bei 7500Euro.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Getriebeübersetzung wäre nicht das Problem, vom Getriebe her wären 254km/h drin. Aber das Steuergerät macht bei 180km/h dicht, weil die Japanischen Hersteller das so als "gentleman agreement" selber auferlegt haben. In Japan haben Fahrzeuge immer eine 180km/h Sperre und maximal 280PS (zumindestens in den Papieren).


 Ah ok, indem fall doch das steuergerät, hab ich schon gehört dass das bei den japanischen schüsseln so gang und gebe ist. Ziemlich sinnlos meiner meinung nach, mich wunderts dass sich die deutschen solche kärren für teuer geld kaufen, wenn sie dann hinterher schon mit nem kleinwagen zu kämpfen haben wenn der mal n bisschen anlauf bekommen hat ^^
Genau so sinnlos wie die 300 km/h drosselung bei moppeds, ganz ehrlich, ob es dich jetzt mit 300 oder 400 sachen legt, ist doch collkommen wurscht, das ergebniss ist in beiden fällen das gleiche... Das erste was ich bei so ner 200 PS-Maschine machen würde, ist diese dämliche drosselung zu entfernen, ich kauf mir doch kein so n bock, um hinterher bei 300 sachen Zündaussetzer zu haben  Vor allem ist es doch schade, wenns bei der aktuellen ZZR1400 nach 20 sekunden schon zu ende mit beschleunigen ist, bei 300 sachen


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2012)

Im Grunde stört es mich nicht sonderlich, würde eh sehr selten schneller als 180km/h fahren. Mir geht es mehr darum das die Kiste zwischen 80km/h und 180km/h gut geht. Vorallem zur Not kann ich mit dem Sunny schneller fahren... schon lustig das mein Kleinwagen schneller ist als mein Sportcoupe.  Bin wohl einer der wenigen wo das Winter/Alltagsauto schneller ist als das Sommerfahrzeug. 

Gut man muss dazu sagen, ich bin seit November 2008 exakt 122 Kilometer mit dem 100NX gefahren. Bin mehr am umbauen als am fahren... vielleicht nervt mich die Sperre darum nicht? Bei meiner ersten Setupfahrt habe ich nicht an die Sperre gedacht und dachte dann als ich das erste mal im Begrenzer war dass ich irgendwas kaputt gemacht habe. Vorallem funktionierte der Tacho nicht und ich hab bei der Geschwindigkeit natürlich nicht auf den Laptop geschaut. Habs dann später nur an den Logfiles gesehen das ich in den Begrenzer gefahren bin... bin dann mit 70km/h heim gefahren weil ich dachte der Motor wäre kaputt


----------



## ich558 (24. Februar 2012)

Für Freunde des schlechten Geschmacks ->  Black Infiniti FX 35 on 28" Bentchi Rims - HD - YouTube


----------



## CPU-GPU (24. Februar 2012)

LOL, als ob das Auto nicht schon hässlich ist, aber die felgen reissens definitiv noch vollkommen raus  
Naja, typisch ami eben, Hauptsache groß und fett, wie Sie selber auch


----------



## ich558 (24. Februar 2012)

Yeah gangster style, sauber Hip Hop Muke aufdrehen und durchs Getto knallen und in der nächsten Kurve rausfliegen


----------



## Riverna (24. Februar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Hauptsache groß und fett, wie Sie selber auch


 
Also meine Freundin ist das nicht, aber grundsätzlich ist die Aussage nicht falsch.


----------



## roadgecko (24. Februar 2012)

Die karre geht jetzt bestimmt ab wie ein flitzebogen mit der Rad-Übersetzung


----------



## JC88 (24. Februar 2012)

Frei nach dem Motto: "Passt das Rad nicht mehr in den Radkasten, packs halt darunter"
2012 Summer Time Anthem - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Freunde des schlechten Geschmacks ->  Black Infiniti FX 35 on 28" Bentchi Rims - HD - YouTube



Ich find die Dinger Hammer. Geil wär noch, wenn die Schmuckstücke sich in sich selbst drehen würden.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Februar 2012)

Brauch nen 1.8T für meinen Golf, jemand ne Idee, woher ich gleich nen Golf mit nem 1.8T bekomme, wär bestimmt billiger?


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2012)

Ist schwer ran zu kommen. Sind recht teuer, da sehr beliebt und nicht viele im umlauf. Was für ein Modell fährst du denn? Golf IV?


----------



## Burn_out (25. Februar 2012)

Im 4er wäre das ja direkt der GTI. Alternativ nen A3 1.8T oder Seat Leon.


----------



## der_yappi (25. Februar 2012)

Oder der Octavia I (hatte doch auch den 1.8t im RS drin)


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2012)

so, ich werf (mal wieder) mein Moped dazwischen
wurde übern winter neu Lackiert, Sitzbank wird gerade neu bezogen
(Konstruktive) Kritik?


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2012)

Bin zwar kein Fan der Mopeds aber die Lackierung sieht sehr gelungen aus


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2012)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich werf (mal wieder) mein Moped dazwischen
> wurde übern winter neu Lackiert, Sitzbank wird gerade neu bezogen
> (Konstruktive) Kritik?



Ach DU bist das  Ist echt schön geworden  Ist der Motor auch überholt?


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2012)

der Motor wurde im August schon überholt, war auch bitter nötig: durchs Kupplungslager konnte man schon durch schauen 
lackiert wurde bei mir in der Werkstatt/Garage


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2012)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> der Motor wurde im August schon überholt, war auch bitter nötig: durchs Kupplungslager konnte man schon durch schauen
> lackiert wurde bei mir in der Werkstatt/Garage



Wer hat das Ding denn so gequält  

Wie schnell läuft die? 50?


----------



## computertod (25. Februar 2012)

vorbesitzer^^
70 läuft se, ist aber anderer Auspuff (Jamarcol) und n größeres Ritzel drauf


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Februar 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> vorbesitzer^^
> 70 läuft se, ist aber anderer Auspuff (Jamarcol) und n größeres Ritzel drauf


 
Hab ich auch vor zwei Jahren bei meiner ZL 25 gemacht  Großes Ritzel, kleines Kettenrad und einen Jamarcol drunter und schon lief sie ca. 65 und drehte wesentlich höher  Nun steht sie allerdings in der Ecke, weil das Auto doch komfortabler ist.
Aus den Motoren kann man sehr viel rausholen. Bekannter von mit hat eine CS25, 70ccm Satz, großer Vergaser, die ca. 110 läuft , das wäre mir aber zu schnell, vorallem als Mofa


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2012)

Naja, war ja nur 11er gegen 13er Ritzel, so kann mans zumindest noch einfach zurück bauen^^
Wenn ich noch was mach, dann nen ks50 oder ks80 motor rein


----------



## RainbowCrash (26. Februar 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch vor zwei Jahren bei meiner ZL 25 gemacht  Großes Ritzel, kleines Kettenrad und einen Jamarcol drunter und schon lief sie ca. 65 und drehte wesentlich höher  Nun steht sie allerdings in der Ecke, weil das Auto doch komfortabler ist.
> Aus den Motoren kann man sehr viel rausholen. Bekannter von mit hat eine CS25, 70ccm Satz, großer Vergaser, die ca. 110 läuft , das wäre mir aber zu schnell, vorallem als Mofa



Ich hatte zwar noch nicht so viel mit Zapps zu tun *hust* Prima Fraktion *hust* aber 110 wenn wirklich nur nach Tacho kann ich mir so nur schwer vorstellen ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Februar 2012)

Doch das ist schon realistisch, allerdings musst du dafür schon eine recht lange Übersetzung drauf machen, und der Anzug ist futsch  ich mag solche alte moppeds zwar auch ( hab selber noch ne quickly und ne 250er MZ im schopf), aber in Sachen tuning bin ich mehr der scooter Fan, da geht einfach noch mehr ^^ wenn ich mal mehr Geld auf der hohen kante hab, werde ich mir n billigen zweitakter kaufen und den mal voll ausreizen  bis dahin tuts  mir noch mein kleiner alltags-viertakter, der dank 90er Satz und anderen diversen umbauten auch schon beachtlich anzieht


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2012)

aber du weist ja: 2 Takt Power macht 4 Takt sauer


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2012)

Nur dann wenn der mit dem 4-Takt den Gestank ertragen muss .


----------



## 1821984 (26. Februar 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Brauch nen 1.8T für meinen Golf, jemand ne Idee, woher ich gleich nen Golf mit nem 1.8T bekomme, wär bestimmt billiger?



Hab nen 1,8T mit Auto drum rum.

MKB: APP
PS: 180
Km: 131.000
Getriebe: 6 Gang
BJ: 2000

Zahnriemen mit Wapu, Kerzen usw immer top. Wird anständig warm gefahren und auch gefordert. Turbo ist ca. 30.000 gelaufen.

Nein im ernst. Falls da wirkliches interesse besteht, gerne ne PN. Aber preislich werde ich ihn (Seat Leon) bestimmt nicht verschenken! Und wenn denn nur komplett. Ist kein Teileträger sondern nen gutes, gepflegtes altes Auto.


----------



## computertod (26. Februar 2012)

wird hier wahrscheinlich n Streitthema bleiben^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Februar 2012)

hmm, fürn alltag find ich meinen scooter nahezu perfekt, für den weg zur arbeit durch die stadt, knappe 10 km ist der wie geschaffen  In nächster zeit kommt noch n größerer vergaser drauf, und dann is fertig  fährt seine knappe 80 (mit ner anderen nocke wäre noch mehr dirn, aber dann wäre mir die drehzahl zu unalltagstauglich  ) und der anzug ist einfach genial, hab schon einige zwiebacksägen an der ampel blöd gucken lassen 
Und wenn ich "wirklich" leistung will nehm ich halt s motorrad


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2012)

Autobahn fahren ist immer wieder ein Erlebniss...


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> wird hier wahrscheinlich n Streitthema bleiben^^


 
Bei der S1000RR könnte man bei 140 km/h sogar in den 1. Gang runterschalten und hätte noch etwas Spielraum nach oben


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> wird hier wahrscheinlich n Streitthema bleiben^^


Der Hamster hat auch mal so schön über seine KR-1S geschrieben(Link):


> And then, like an alarm clock strapped to a stick of dynamite, the rev-counter's needle ticked up to 7,500rpm, and all hell was let loose. Suddenly, my eyes made a dive for my neck, my stomach and lungs were straining to escape backwards out of my riding jeans, and the scenery to either side went all stretchy and thin. The noise rose to a primal scream out of a poltergeist movie, the Land Rover was very much no longer there, a corner arrived in front of me, the world went sideways, then popped back up again. I was still on, my right hand still lashed down with my wrist hanging vertically downwards off a twist-grip throttle that would appear to be connected directly to all the forces of physics, lunacy and evil in the world and able to simply flip them on their head as and when it chose.
> 
> Kermit had gone crazy, pulled out a death ray, bitten the head off a chicken, drunk eight litres of tequila and shagged Miss Piggy in a skip outside a nightclub. Now that is a split personality.



Trotzdem kann ich die 2-Takter nicht riechen. 4-Takt Motor ohne Kat riecht ja auch ein bisschen, aber das verbrannte 2-Takt Öl ist nen ganz anderes und imo heutzutage unnötiges Kaliber.


----------



## Alex89 (26. Februar 2012)

Jetz am Wochenende habe ich mal mein Geschäftsauto ein wenig "aufgewertet"...

Hab mich immer über die mickrige Laderaumbeleuchtung geärgert... wie kann man nur 15Watt für 3,5m nehmen!? 

Deswegen sind nun anstatt einer 15Watt Glühfunzel 4 Meter LED-Band weiss verbaut  sind insgesamt 18Watt und es ist nun auch Nachts taghell damit ich auch immer schön alles find 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LED-Band ist über komplette Dachlänge und der Rest an der Einstiegsleiste bei der Schiebetür... soll ja abends auch was her machen wenn ich ans Werkzeug will 

MfG Alex


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2012)

Was machst du beruflich? Sieht aus wie eine Mobile Werkstatt.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich die 2-Takter nicht riechen. 4-Takt Motor ohne Kat riecht ja auch ein bisschen, aber das verbrannte 2-Takt Öl ist nen ganz anderes und imo heutzutage unnötiges Kaliber.



Den alten 2-Takter Rasenmäher von meinem Opa rieche im Sommer auf unserem Grundstück sehr gerne!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> aber du weist ja: 2 Takt Power macht 4 Takt sauer


 
Naja, eine 140cm Motocross hab ich auch noch, die geht echt gut von unten raus, klingt wie eine Harley  dreht dann bis ca. 9000 und ist dann echt laut


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2012)

9000? Das schafft ja fast mein Auto


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> 9000? Das schafft ja fast mein Auto


 
Aber das hat auch mehr als einen Zylinder, oder hast du einem Lanz eine andere Karosserie verpasst 
Edit: Die klingt bei 9000 auch schon so, als ob sie fast auseinanderfliegt und die hat sowieso die meiste Leistung subjektiv empfunden bei ca. 3000- 7000


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn ich in manchen fällen zweitakter bevorzugen, so ist der viertakter mMn dem zweistinker deutlich überlegen, vor allem im drehmoment, Haltbarkeit und verbrauch. Ausserdem sind zweitaktfahrzeuge für mich nicht alltagstauglich


----------



## computertod (27. Februar 2012)

kommt drauf an was du unter Alltagstauglich verstehst^^
ich bin letztes Jahr September/Oktober jeden Tag 15km einfach zur Schule gefahren und musste eigentlich nur Tanken


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Februar 2012)

darunter versteh ich sparsamkeit, unauffälligkeit (gruß an die freunde in blau-weiss ;D), zuverlässigkeit und natürlich auch genügend power (vor allem unten raus, in der stadt kommst eh nie viel schneller als 60-70). außerdem würde mir die lautstärke und der eklige klang von der zwiebacksäge auf dauer tierisch auf die nerven gehen ^^ also ich bin mit meinem Roller zufrieden, möchte keinen anderen mehr, vor allem das fahrwerk und die bremsen sind auch geeignet um schneller zu fahren und lange touren zu fahren. Ist das identische fahrwerk, rahmen, bremsen und co von der 125er variante, in der es mein modell auch gibt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> außerdem würde mir die lautstärke und der eklige klang von der zwiebacksäge auf dauer tierisch auf die nerven gehen ^^


 
Ein hochdrehender 2- Takter hat aber auch seinen Reiz und die haben mit einem Sportluftfilter einen sehr schönen, nach oben raus kehligen Klang, meine Zündapp zumindest  Dagegen ist meine 140er Cross nur einfach bollernd, brüllend laut mit enormen Durchzug unten rum  ( hat aber auch nur einen optischen Schalldämpfer, der wenig wirkung zeigt  und ist nicht Straßenzugelassen). Da ich auf dem Land wohne ist die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig und ich hab schön viel Platz um die auf 100Kmh zu prügeln   Und immer schön einen Helm aufsetzen, falls man sich mal mault


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2012)

Es ist ein Golf IV aus dem Jahre 2000, mit knappen 50.200km.

Sitzheizung, Getränkehalter, Mittelarmlehne, Beige Sitze, Boardcomputer, alles drin, aber keine Klima


----------



## luhollywood (27. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Februar 2012)

Und nun steht es mal wieder in der Presse. Audi hat Probleme mit der Bremse beim TTRS und RS3. Schon seltsam das die das in 3 Jahren nicht in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## 1821984 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo sind doch super Autos Zu dem Preis, da kann halt nicht alles von bester Qualität sein. Guck mal bei Dacia, da steht ne Bremse als Option drin

Hab gestern mal zufällig nen Bild vom neuen TriTurbo 550xD-Motor gesehen. Man sowas will ich niemals gebraucht fahren. Und überhaupt, dass Downsizing ist ja gut und schön, aber als gebrauchtwagen, darf man sich die Dinger fast nicht mehr holen nachher, wenn schon nen 4Zyl. nur noch mit Bitturbo usw. ausgerüstet ist. Die gefahr, dass da nachher was ausfällt, ist viel zu groß und wenn dass dann noch bei einem relativ geringen Kmstnd passiert, kann man den Karren wegwerfen. 
Noch dazu, dass die Werstätten immer schlechter werden und noch mehr gründe haben, dem ahnungslosen Kunden nen Turbo oder in dem Fall gleich 2 Stück zu verkaufen. 

Beispiel:
4Zyl Biturbo
Km: ca. 135.000
2x Turbolader
Arbeit (Motor ein-ausbau usw.)
Entweder Wirtschaftlich tot oder nen AT-Motor, wo man nur hoffen kann, dass der dann gut läuft. Kostet aber auf offizielem Wege sicher auch mehrere Tausend Euro.

Aber der Schritt, zu anderen Fahrzeugen (Hybrid, Elektro usw.) ist bei den Menschen noch nicht angekommen. Son Quatsch, aber solange solche Autos aussehen, wie nen Toyota Prius oder so brauchen die sich nicht wundern. Aber unserer Politik kann es gerade recht sein, wenn wir immer mehr für Benzin zahlen. Woher soll ja sonst das Geld kommen, was wir gerade immer wegschmeißen

Aber wehe ich hab keine Umweltplakette im Auto.


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dann wenn der mit dem 4-Takt den Gestank ertragen muss .



Wer andere in der Kurve brät hat wohl ein 2-Takt Heizgerär


----------



## Burn_out (28. Februar 2012)

Wie es da mit der Wartungsfreundlichkeit aussieht weis ich nicht. Zumindestens beim Test vom neuen 118i wurde lobend erwähnt, dass der Turbo sehr zugänglich positioniert wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2012)

Saab hat Ende der 70er schon 4Zylinder Turbos in Serien-Limousinen eingesetzt und keine größeren Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit gehabt. Kaputt gehen kann immer was, aber das muss nicht am Turbo liegen.
Bei einem 8-Zylinder hast du dafür doppelt so viele Kolben, Brennkammern, Ventile, Zündkerzen, Dichtungen etc. pp. die Probleme machen können .


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber der Schritt, zu anderen Fahrzeugen (Hybrid, Elektro usw.) ist bei den Menschen noch nicht angekommen. Son Quatsch, aber solange solche Autos aussehen, wie nen Toyota Prius oder so brauchen die sich nicht wundern. Aber unserer Politik kann es gerade recht sein, wenn wir immer mehr für Benzin zahlen. Woher soll ja sonst das Geld kommen, was wir gerade immer wegschmeißen
> 
> Aber wehe ich hab keine Umweltplakette im Auto.



Der aktuelle Prius sieht für ein Öko Auto schon ganz nett aus. Schau dir mal das Modell von 1997 (ja da wurde der schon gebaut) an der hat sich schon ganz schön gewandelt. Bald kommt der Yaris Hybrid der von Außen wirklich wie ein ganz normaler Kleinwagen aussieht, wenn man bedenkt bzw. in die Roadmaps schaut wann es unsere Premiummarken mal schaffen ein bezahlbaren Hybrid auf den Markt zu bringen, bzw. zeigt man auf Automessen nur irgendwelche Kabinenroller Konzeptstudien Marktreife irgendwo 2020 oder noch später sind der erste rein elektrische Golf kommt auch irgendwann mal , der Passat Hybrid mit Glück 2014 (was es als Toyota Camry Hybrid auch schon lange in den Staaten gibt) oder beschäftigt sich mit Sackgassenkonzepten wie den Wasserstoffantrieb. 

Und elektroautos können auch so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts "drüben" schon ganz regulär zu kaufen ....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Februar 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Zumindestens beim Test vom neuen 118i wurde lobend erwähnt, dass der Turbo sehr zugänglich positioniert wurde.


 
Stimmt, der sitzt ziemlich weit oben klick Wer findet ihn


----------



## computertod (28. Februar 2012)

unter der Metallabdeckung rechts von der Motorabdeckung


----------



## Alex89 (28. Februar 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was machst du beruflich? Sieht aus wie eine Mobile Werkstatt.


 
Ich bin gelernter Mechatroniker für Kälte- und Klimatechnik  Altdeutsch: Kälteanlagenbauer... 

Da brauch man gute Sicht aufs Material


----------



## jonasf (29. Februar 2012)

so dann beteilige ich mich hier doch auch mal 

ich fahr hab seit oktober '11 mein 1. eigenes auto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein fiat (grande) punto von '08.
sieht ganz schnuckelig aus ist allerdings der 16v t sport also 120ps und turbolader


----------



## Zoon (29. Februar 2012)

Schönes Teil!

So gefällt der mir am besten bevor der mit den ganzen Facelifts verunstaltet wurde.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Februar 2012)

Ne frühere Kollegin hat sich 2009 auch einen neuen Grande Punto gekauft.
Ist glaub ich nen Benziner mit irgendwas um die 80PS.
Die würde die Kiste am liebsten in die Luft sprengen weil ihr Modell qualitativ und verarbeitungsmäßig unter aller Sau war.
(so zumindest ihre Aussage)


----------



## Mosed (29. Februar 2012)

War? Wurde ausgebessert, weil es ein Fehler war?

Bei Fiat würde ich qualitativ und verarbeitungsmäßig generell nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## der_yappi (29. Februar 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> War? Wurde ausgebessert, weil es ein Fehler war?
> 
> Bei Fiat würde ich qualitativ und verarbeitungsmäßig generell nicht viel erwarten.


 
Keine Ahnung. Sie war anfangs zufrieden. Später hat sie immer mehr und mehr gemeckert.
Was war, was und ob ausgebessert wurde 
Sie hat immer wieder gesagt, wie froh sie sein wird, das Ding loszuwerden wenns abbezahlt ist


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Schönes Teil!
> 
> So gefällt der mir am besten bevor der mit den ganzen Facelifts verunstaltet wurde.


 
thx und recht hast du 




der_yappi schrieb:


> Ne frühere Kollegin hat sich 2009 auch einen neuen Grande Punto gekauft.
> Ist glaub ich nen Benziner mit irgendwas um die 80PS.
> Die würde die Kiste am liebsten in die Luft sprengen weil ihr Modell qualitativ und verarbeitungsmäßig unter aller Sau war.
> (so zumindest ihre Aussage)


 


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Bei Fiat würde ich qualitativ und verarbeitungsmäßig generell nicht viel erwarten.


 
kann ich nicht bestätigen... das auto ist wie gesagt schon 4 Jahre alt und mir ist nichts negatives aufgefallen. verarbeitung tiptop, klar ist alles plastik aber er ist innen zwar schlicht aber schick aufgebaut. bei mir klappert nichts und ich habe keine sichtbaren abnutzungserscheinungen.
im vergleich bin ich zb. einen seat probegefahren. da war die verarbeitung richtig mies, die türen haben geklappert und gescheppert beim schließen, innen sah alles sehr billig aus.
eine riesen aufwertung sind bei meinem lederlenkrad / schaltknauf und die sportlichen sitze das macht innen viel aus


----------



## offspringer (1. März 2012)

Ich persönlich fahre einem Ford Focus MK1 aus dem Jahre 2002. Habe ich vor ca. einem Jahr äußerst günstig ersteigert, 4.500€ bei einem Kilometerstand von 3800 

Mittlerweile sind es erst 13.000 km, da ich meistens nur relativ kurze Strecken fahre. Macht allerdings auch nicht wirklich Spaß, der Motor ist ein 1600er Benziner mit 100 PS. 

Ich bin allerdings sowieso eher der Meinung, dass mich ein Auto nur von A nach B bringen muss, vor allem wenn ich längere Strecken fahren oder jemanden mitnehmen muss. Lieber fahre ich ein kleines Auto und habe somit noch Geld für ein Motorrad übrig, mit dem ich dann Spaß haben kann


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2012)

Endlich kam ich mal dazu etwas mit meinem NX zu fahren, ein Freund hat die Gelegenheit genutzt und ein Video gemacht. Nichts Weltbewegendes: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5v1uWeuOAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

@Riverna: Der Sound klingt geil vorallem die letzten 3k Upm 

Dann will ich auch mal. Hab gestern mal so ein berühmt berüchtigtes, auf Youtube 1000fach zu findenes, Tachovideo gemacht, da mich einfach mal interessiert hat wie schnell die Kiste in wirklichkeit auf 100 is 
Audi Q7 4.2 TDI 0-100 - YouTube


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Mein Händler hat mich gerade angerufen, dass mein Fahrzeugbrief da ist  .
Insofern paßt meine Zeitplanung nun: Donnerstag Brief abholen, Freitag zulassen, Samstag Auto abholen  .


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Wo holt man den Fahrzeugbrief den ab? Dachte der wird einem zugeschickt. Nimm bitte noch schönes Wetter mit


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Beim Händler.


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

was gibts für ne karre?


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Du gehts also zum Händler um den Brief zu holen und fährst danach zum Audiwerk und holst den Wagen. Ist das so gewollt, damit du der erste bist der nach dem Werk den Wagen bewegt oder warum lässt du ihr dir nicht gleich zum Händler liefern?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du gehts also zum Händler um den Brief zu holen und fährst danach zum Audiwerk und holst den Wagen. Ist das so gewollt, damit du der erste bist der nach dem Werk den Wagen bewegt oder warum lässt du ihr dir nicht gleich zum Händler liefern?


 
Genau so ist es. Eine Abholung beim Händler hat soviel Charme wie ein Gebrauchtwagenkauf. Finde ich ein wenig langweilig. Eine Werksabholung hingegen ist für mich fast das Schönste bei jedem neuen Wagen. Ich liebe es.
Ausserdem muss ich sowieso zum Händler, zum einen wegen des Briefs, zum anderen weil ich noch ein Päckchen Bares abgeben darf, ausserdem muss mein TT abgegeben werden und ich brauch noch den Abholschein fürs Werk, da könnte ja sonst jeder kommen  .
Du wirst festlich empfangen, kannst dich lecker durchfuttern, schaust dir ggfs. noch das Museum und die Produktion an und als krönenden Abschluß bekommst du dein Wägelchen. Sah beim Vorgänger ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Glaub ich dir sofort, dass eine Werksabholung wesentlich interessanter und mehr Stil hat als beim Händler. Wenn man soviel Geld ausgibt sollte das wohl jeder machen.
Was würde der S5 mit deiner Ausstattung eigentlich monatlich kosten wenn du ihn leasen würdest? Hab gestern beim BMW Händler ein M3 Cabrio für 799/Monat gesehen. Kam mir relativ viel vor bei 81k € NP.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Ich Schätze mal ca. 1.000,- Euro p.M.
Beim BMW sind in den Beispielrechnungen oftmals wenig Km und viel Sonderzahlung mit drinn.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Wow nicht schlecht soviel hätte ich bei weitem nicht geschätzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2012)

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Schatzi 
118D FL mit M Sportfahrwerk, sport Teilledersitzen und Aluminium Feinschliff innen.
Im Moment sind noch die Winterreifen drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Ich finde den 1er schön! Nur das Heck sieht etwas langweilig aus


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

geht mir ähnlech das heck passt mir nicht so.
ich find das neue 1er coupe geil


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich finde den 1er schön! Nur das Heck sieht etwas langweilig aus


 
Ich muss ja voll zufrieden sein, ist ja auch mein 1. Auto und dafür ist es schon nicht schlecht 

Edit: Ich hab letzte Woche noch die 25000 KM Marke gebrochen


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

och ja für 1. auto geht das klar 
1. auto und gleich neuwagen? 
wie alt warst du beim kauf? / bist du?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> och ja für 1. auto geht das klar
> 1. auto und gleich neuwagen?
> wie alt warst du beim kauf? / bist du?


 
Nee, kein Neuwagen, den haben wir vor ca. 2 Monaten gebraucht gekauft  Neu kann man die ja nicht bezahlen, da würde der sich irgendwo bei 35000 aufhalten und das ist schon happig 
Da hatte er 24000 und irgendwas runter.
Ich werde bald 18 und muss dann jeden Tag 100Km fahren und da kam der 1er schon in Frage, weil der für einen 2L Motor sehr wenig verbraucht und dank des Sportfahrwerks sehr sportlich ist und auch bei längerer AB Fahrt nicht unkomfortabel wird


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

achso ok.
ja aber 24000 ist nix? 
war sicher auch nicht billig?
joah ok das macht sinn... geld hinlegen muss man trotzdem


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> achso ok.
> ja aber 24000 ist nix?
> war sicher auch nicht billig?
> joah ok das macht sinn... geld hinlegen muss man trotzdem


 
Nee, 24000 Km sind schon wenig, darauf hab ich aber auch geachtet und man wundert sich, wie stark solche Autos im Preis sinken 
Wenn mann alleine schon bei Mobile nach einem 5er BMW sucht, ab BJ 2008 mit, sagen wir mal 140000 Km (das ist für einen 5er nix, unser hat nun nach fast 3 Jahren 170000 runter und läuft ohne Probleme  ) dann bekommt man die schon für 18000€ mit Leder, Xenon, Automatik und was weiß ich alles.


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

hm is schon krass...
fragt man sich wer / warum so ein auto mit den paar km verkauft... bei DEM wertverlust... ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wow nicht schlecht soviel hätte ich bei weitem nicht geschätzt.


 
Ich würde schätzen, dass er ~50% in 3 Jahren verliert, also rechnen wir eben diese 50% + die Zinsen abzgl tilgungsbedingtem Zinz dazu, teilen es durch 36 und schon haben wir ungefähr die Leasingrate  .

.::EDIT::.
Im übrigen gebe ich meinen Wagen ja auch mit 19 Monaten Alter und 30.000 km ab.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

"Nur" 50% in 3 Jahren? Ich weiß nicht ob ich für einen 3 Jahre alten S5 mit ca 10000km noch ca 40k € zahlen möchte


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Mein S5 hat einen LP von knapp über 74k, d.h. die Hälfte wären schlappe 37.000 € mit dann etwa 60tkm.
Wenn ich die Zahlen den TT Roadster als Maßstab nehme, er hatte einen LP von 50.340,- Euro, hat jetzt 30tkm runter und bringt mir nach 19 Monaten noch 33.500,- Euro. Insofern hält sich der Verlust in Grenzen, vor allen Dingen unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache das ich alles Andere als den LP gezahlt habe  .

Wer solche Gebrauchtwagen kauft weiß ich zwar auch nicht. Aber meine Autos stehen in der Regel zwischen einem Tag und 2 Wochen beim Händler bis sich ein neuer Besitzer gefunden hat, da meine Fahrzeuge in der Regel relativ gut ausgestattet sind. Und sich vermutlich dadurch gut weiterverkaufen lassen. Mein TT z.B. hat schon einen Käufer bei meinem Händler, so daß er es kaum erwarten kann das ich ihn abgebe und er ihn durchschieben kann.


----------



## Falk (1. März 2012)

Naja, kaufen werden das wohl die, die gerne kein Montagsauto hätten und den Wertverlust vermeiden möchten. Würde ich auch machen, 19 Monate/30.000 km ist ja nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

der s5 ist n richtig schickes auto... viel spaß damit  
(ich nehm ihn dann in 2 jahren mit 60'0000km )


----------



## Whoosaa (1. März 2012)

Wir machen prinzipiell auch immer die Werksabholung, ob man jetzt die 500 € Überführungsgebühr oder für ein bissel mehr die WA macht, ist auch wurscht.
Und nach Autostadt, Neckarsulm und der Welt kann ich sagen - BMW hat die Latte verdammt hoch gelegt. Kommt im Moment kein anderer ran.  (Na gut, Mercedes kenne ich nicht, aber so etwas wie die Welt hat ja sowieso keiner, von daher wird das vermutlich auch bei MB (momentan) nicht besser sein.)


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, kaufen werden das wohl die, die gerne kein Montagsauto hätten und den Wertverlust vermeiden möchten. Würde ich auch machen, 19 Monate/30.000 km ist ja nicht wirklich viel.


 
Wobei man erst mal genug Modelle finden muss die so jung sind bzw noch wenig Kilometer haben. Außerdem weiß man gerade bei S, RS, M, AMG Modellen nie wie die Besitzer damit umgegangen sind, da sie ja von Anfang an wussten wie lange der Wagen bei ihnen bleibt. Könnte ja sein das ständig, ohne Rücksicht auf Motortemperatur, der Wagen kräftig getreten wurde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Wer meine Autos kauft kann sich sein dass:

- Sie nie kalt getreten wurden
- Sie immer pfeglich behandelt wurden und eher zuviel als zu wenig Vorsicht walten gelassen wurde
- Nie in ihnen geraucht wurde
- Nie in ihnen gegessen wurde
- Alle Servicearbeiten überpünktlich von einer entsprechenden Fachwerkstatt gemacht und dokumentiert wurden (samt Rechnungskopie)
- Sie jede Nacht in einer Garage standen
- Sie niemals mit einer Bürstenwaschanlage gewaschen wurden
- Wenn etwas defekt gewesen sein sollte, es immer in einer entsprechenden Markenwerkstatt behoben wurde

Sprich ich versuche alles zu tun damit meine Autos so wenig wie möglich in meiner Zeit altern. Was der nächste Besitzer daraus macht bleibt ihm selbst überlassen.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Das glaub ich dir da du schon öfters gezeigt hast welch ein Autoliebhaber du bist  Genau das gleiche gilt auch für mein Motorrad und würde ich beim Auto nicht anders machen aber welcher Interessent kennt schon den Erstbesitzer und weiß wie er sein Fahrzeug behandelt hat? Viele Mängel lassen sich auf den ersten Blick ja verstecken.


----------



## jonasf (1. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer meine Autos kauft kann sich sein dass:
> 
> - Sie nie kalt getreten wurden
> - Sie immer pfeglich behandelt wurden und eher zuviel als zu wenig Vorsicht walten gelassen wurde
> ...


 

na dann meld dich mal in 2 jahren wenn du ihn wieder los werden willst


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Ich frag mich ob er den S5 überhaupt 1 Jahr fährt


----------



## AeroX (1. März 2012)

Also S5 ist schon ein geiles Auto, muss ich auch zugeben  

Letztens mal mitgefahren, sehr geil


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob er den S5 überhaupt 1 Jahr fährt


 
Na ich steigere mich doch. Seit meiner Dienstwagenära habe ich das 4. Auto bestellt:

Skoda Ocatvia 1.8 TSi L&K -> 11 Monate
VW Scirocco 2.0 TSi -> 15 Monate
Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TFSi -> 19 Monate
Audi S5 Cabrio -> ?!?


----------



## Mosed (1. März 2012)

jonasf schrieb:


> hm is schon krass...
> fragt man sich wer / warum so ein auto mit den paar km verkauft... bei DEM wertverlust... ^^


 
Jemand, der sich einen 5er Neu leisten kann, interessiert sich sicherlich nicht sonderlich für den Wertverlust. Und außerdem will so jemand ein neues Auto fahren. Also muss nach recht kurzer Zeit wieder ein neuer her...
Der typische Neuwagenkäufer in dem Segment fährt sein Auto sicherlich nicht viele Jahre.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Da lässt sich wirklich eine Steigerung erkennen. Auch an den Fahrzeugen selbst  2 Jahre würde ich diesen mindestens fahren- ist ja ein wunderbares Auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Ich dachte mir auch das ich den S5 für ca. 2 bis 3 Jahre behalte. Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich mehr oder weniger schon einen Nachfolger ins Auge gefasst habe  .
Derzeit finde ich den Camaro SS mit 432 PS ganz gut, mitunter da er nur schnäppchenhafte 38.900,- Euro kostet oder eben der Camaro ZL1 bei dem "pro Pferd" keine 100,- Euro fällig werden, was bei 580 PS ganz nett ist.
Aber wie auch immer. Viele Mütter haben schöne Töcher und man kann sie leider nicht alle haben.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

*"Viele Mütter haben schöne Töcher und man kann sie leider nicht alle haben."*
Herrlich den muss ich mir merken 

Der Camero SS ist einer der schönsten Amis und der Preis ist eigentlich sensationell günstig. Frag mich warum es davon (noch) kaum welche in DE gibt. Liegt evtl. an den kaum vorhandenen Händlern und wie viel Leute wollen ein Auto schon importieren, denk ich mal.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Seit etwa 3 Monaten kann man ihn offiziel in Deutschland kaufen, im Dezember habe ich mit einem offiziellen Händler gesprochen. Er meinte, dass Chevrolet für 2012 1.000 Camaros absetzen wollte, aber in den ersten Wochen haben sie bundesweit schon 2.000 Bestellungen entgegen genommen. Insofern hoffe ich mal das er schon einen gewissen Erfolg hat. Aber zu erfolgreich soll er auch nicht werden, wäre ja ein wenig langweilig wenn er an jeder Ecke stünde  .


----------



## 8800 GT (1. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal. Hab gestern mal so ein berühmt berüchtigtes, auf Youtube 1000fach zu findenes, Tachovideo gemacht, da mich einfach mal interessiert hat wie schnell die Kiste in wirklichkeit auf 100 is
> Audi Q7 4.2 TDI 0-100 - YouTube


 
mh, also ich messe da was um die 6,8 Sek, warum hast du im Video 7,1 geschrieben? geht aber gut vorwärts.

Leider mein einziges 0-100 Video. Man muss bis etwa sek. 10 vorspulen  Mercedes A200 Turbo Autotronic 0-120 km/h - YouTube


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

A 200 Turbo?  Aber wahnsinn wie der abgeht aber was ist mit der Drehzahl los? Gleich nach Beginn konstant bei 5000 und alles im 1. Gang? 

Die 7,1 hab ich eigentlich exakt im Movie Maker abgelesen und da gestartet wo sich die Tachonadel begonnen hat sich zu bewegen. Warscheindlich hätte ich die Lauch Control simulieren sollen aber die 7,1 sind halt der Asltagswert


----------



## 8800 GT (1. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> A 200 Turbo?  Aber wahnsinn wie der abgeht aber was ist mit der Drehzahl los? Gleich nach Beginn konstant bei 5000 und alles im 1. Gang?
> 
> Die 7,1 hab ich eigentlich exakt im Movie Maker abgelesen und da gestartet wo sich die Tachonadel begonnen hat sich zu bewegen. Warscheindlich hätte ich die Lauch Control simulieren sollen aber die 7,1 sind halt der Asltagswert


wusstest nicht das es nen A200T gibt?
Das mit der Drehzahl liegt an der Autotronic, ist ein CVT, also ein Stufenloses Getriebe. Wird von vielen als nervig und unsportlich bezeichnet, ich finds zumindest in dem kleinen leichten Auto passend. Hält die Drehzahl bei Vollgas am Optimum (Bei 5000 hat er die 142kw), bis man wieder etwas vom Gas runter geht.
Die Beschleunigung wundert mich auch, deutlich unter werksangabe (7,3). Sind eigendlich schon zuviel PS für ne Aklasse, sorgt aber manchmal auch für erstaunte Gesichter 

Edit: ICh hab deinen Q7 mit ner Stoppuhr gemessen, probiers auch mal


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Die Beschleunigung wundert mich auch, deutlich unter werksangabe (7,3). Sind eigendlich schon zuviel PS für ne Aklasse, sorgt aber manchmal auch für erstaunte Gesichter
> 
> Edit: ICh hab deinen Q7 mit ner Stoppuhr gemessen, probiers auch mal


 
Woher wusstest du das du 100 fährst? Jetzt sag bitte nicht laut Tacho  .
Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen 2 mal zu messen, jeweils in die entgegengesetzte Richtung um Vorteile durch Gefälle auszuschliessen.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Zuviel PS gibts nicht!  Das glaub ich gern, dass es da erstaunte Gesichter gibt- ein richtiger Wolf im Schafspelz 

Könnten tatsächlich  unter 7s sein. Ich dreh demnächst nochmal ein u.a. mit Durchzugswerten, da die wesentlich beeindruckender sind.


----------



## der_yappi (1. März 2012)

Apropos "Erstaunte Gesichter"
Mir ist letztes Jahr mal ein Smart forfour am Ortsausgang (Berg aufwärts) plötzlich losgezischt.
Bin kaum hinterher gekommen.
An der nächsten Kreuzung hab ich dann auch erkannt warum der so abgegangen ist:
Smart ForFour BRABUS mit 1,5l Turbo und 177PS


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Die Brabus Jungs sind eh verrückt man denke an den Rocket  Aber es gibt auch noch Smarts mir R1 Motoren


----------



## 8800 GT (1. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Woher wusstest du das du 100 fährst? Jetzt sag bitte nicht laut Tacho  .
> Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen 2 mal zu messen, jeweils in die entgegengesetzte Richtung um Vorteile durch Gefälle auszuschliessen.


Entgegengesetzte Richtung ists das selbe, kann bei zeiten gerne noch ein Video davon machen. Ist eine lange gerade, 4 Spurige schnellstraße. Ich drücke auch nie genau bei 100 auf stop, sondern lasse etwas Toleranz. Wobei bei mir 100 Tacho lt. mehreren Navi GPS 98-99 km/h sind.



ich558 schrieb:


> Zuviel PS gibts nicht!  Das glaub ich gern, dass es da erstaunte Gesichter gibt- ein richtiger Wolf im Schafspelz
> 
> Könnten tatsächlich  unter 7s sein. Ich dreh demnächst nochmal ein u.a. mit Durchzugswerten, da die wesentlich beeindruckender sind.


 Ja, der Q7 liegt auf jeden Fall bei unter 7 

Und ja, ein Wolf im Schafspelz ists wirklich  Rechnet man halt wirklich nicht mit, müsste mir eigendlich die Typenbezeichung hinten weg machen.

Edit: hier noch eins.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSVhBFuetqY&list=UUR4cs-SvvVd6DGaoBrCQ8rA&index=5&feature=plcp

Obenrum wirds halt echt zäh, so ab 160 macht sie die Höhe doch bemerkbar.


----------



## ich558 (1. März 2012)

Der Wagen hat echt Power!
 Sieht man wirklich nicht oft eine A Klasse mit Doppelendrohren und 200 Turbo Schriftzug.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Der Wagen hat echt Power!
> Sieht man wirklich nicht oft eine A Klasse mit Doppelendrohren und 200 Turbo Schriftzug.


 Naja, ich hab bis jetzt erst 2 stück gesehen, obwohl ich darauf achte. Die meisten Aklasse Fahrer brauchen die Leistung eh nicht, der Turbo wurde ja auch mitte 2010 eingestellt.
Benötigt leider Super+


----------



## Burn_out (1. März 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> wusstest nicht das es nen A200T gibt?
> Das mit der Drehzahl liegt an der Autotronic, ist ein CVT, also ein Stufenloses Getriebe. Wird von vielen als nervig und unsportlich bezeichnet, ich finds zumindest in dem kleinen leichten Auto passend. Hält die Drehzahl bei Vollgas am Optimum (Bei 5000 hat er die 142kw), bis man wieder etwas vom Gas runter geht.
> ....


Was ich nicht verstehen kann. Dieses stufenlose Getriebe ist an sich das "perfekte" Getriebe. Einzig am Feinschliff fehlt es noch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

CVT ist vom Fahrspaß her wohl die schlechteste Wahl. Außerdem halten diese Dinger dauerhaft kein sonderlich hohes Drehmoment aus.

Insofern setzt man heute oftmals eher auf ein breit gespreiztes Doppelkupplungsgetriebe + Motor mit einem netten Leistungs- und Drehmomentplateau. Macht mehr Spaß, auch auf Dauer und vermittelt einen deutlich direkteren Bezug zur Leistung.


----------



## Burn_out (1. März 2012)

Genau und deswegen wird das Getriebe wohl weiterhin nur Zukunft in der Landwirtschaft und der gleichen haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Die neue A-Klasse wechselt auf Doppelkupplung, warum wohl?
Und ob Fahrspaß in der Landwirtschaft verkausfördernd ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Burn_out (1. März 2012)

Ich meine das CVT wird weiterhin in der Landwirtschaft genutzt, nicht das DSG


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Im Nutzfahrzeugbereich hat man einen anderen Bezug zum Gewicht der Drehzahl absolut und der Drehzahlschwankung. Insofern kann man annähernd nichts mit Nutzfahrzeugen aus dem PKW Bereich erklären.

Bei den PKWs fällt aber auf wo der Hase lang läuft. Das muss ich leider feststellen, auch wenn mir nicht alles gefällt. Siehe Entwicklung MT.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. März 2012)

IT, was meinst du eingentlich zu DSG vs. 8stufiger Wandler, wie sie jetzt vermehrt in Neuwagen eingesetzt werden?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. März 2012)

Ich persönlich bin ja eigentlich kein Freund von Automaten. Aber wenn ich (aus meiner Perspektive) zwischen "Not und Elend" entscheiden müsste, dann wäre für mich die Doppelkupplung immer das kleinere Übel.


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> @Riverna: Der Sound klingt geil vorallem die letzten 3k Upm
> 
> Dann will ich auch mal. Hab gestern mal so ein berühmt berüchtigtes, auf Youtube 1000fach zu findenes, Tachovideo gemacht, da mich einfach mal interessiert hat wie schnell die Kiste in wirklichkeit auf 100 is
> Audi Q7 4.2 TDI 0-100 - YouTube



Eigentlich klingt er erst richtig geil wenn die Nockenwellen umschalten, was bei 6000U/Min passiert. Jedoch ist die Auspuffanlage so wie sie aktuell ist nicht TÜV konform. Fürn TÜV muss der Silencer rein, das trägt mir so niemand ein. Und es nervt halt schon ein wenig... ich find es deprimierend das ein Schiff wie der Q7 so schnell wie mein Auto ist.  Hat halt ordentlich Leistung


----------



## 8800 GT (2. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> CVT ist vom Fahrspaß her wohl die schlechteste Wahl. Außerdem halten diese Dinger dauerhaft kein sonderlich hohes Drehmoment aus.
> 
> Insofern setzt man heute oftmals eher auf ein breit gespreiztes Doppelkupplungsgetriebe + Motor mit einem netten Leistungs- und Drehmomentplateau. Macht mehr Spaß, auch auf Dauer und vermittelt einen deutlich direkteren Bezug zur Leistung.


 Ja, das mit dem Drehmoment ist ein Problem. Beim A200 CDI haben sie das Drehmoment von 300 auf 280 NM herabgesetzt, beim A200 Turbo passts genau.
Vom Drehmomentplateau her könnte der A200T auch problemlos mit nem normalen Schalgetriebe auskommen. Die 280 NM stehen von 1800 bis 4850 U/min bereit. 
So unsportlich ist das Getriebe gar nicht. Ist mMn. auch nicht wirklich mit dem Fahrgefühl von Audis Multitronic zu vergleichen. Man hat ein deutlich direkteres Gefühl und auch dieser Gummibandeffekt ist im normalen Betrieb lange nicht so ausgeprägt.
Finds halt klasse, dass es wirklich in jeder Situation die passende Drehzahl parat hat. Und vor allem beim Anfahren ist man selbst bei Halbgas wirklich flott, da die Drehzahl schon früh nach dem Start sofort auf 4000 hochschnellen kann. Das ganze passiert dazu noch absolut ruckfrei.

Gruß


----------



## Zoon (2. März 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Und ja, ein Wolf im Schafspelz ists wirklich  Rechnet man halt wirklich nicht mit, müsste mir eigendlich die Typenbezeichung hinten weg machen.


 
Muss mal nen A140 bzw A150 CDI Schriftzug ranmachen (bzw halt die  typische Opamotorisierung), dann wirst erstmal komische Blicke ernten


----------



## 8800 GT (2. März 2012)

A140 gibts nur beim alten, A 150cdi gabs noch nie 
Ne, über nen A160 Schriftzug hab ich wirklich schon mal nachgedacht...


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2012)

Eine "gecleante" Heckpartie bei entsprechender Leistung find ich lustig, aber absichtlich was Falsches drauf zu schreiben eher peinlich.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine "gecleante" Heckpartie bei entsprechender Leistung find ich lustig, aber absichtlich was Falsches drauf zu schreiben eher peinlich.


 
Ich würde prinzipiell immer eine gecleante Heckklappe nehmen, bzw. tun wir auch immer.
Ich habe ja schließlich auch kein Schild auf dem Rücken, auf dem mein Name o.Ä. steht. Warum also hinten auf dem Auto noch Werbung für die Motorisierung durch die Gegend fahren? Die mich kennen, wissen, welches Modell es ist - allen anderen kann es herzlich egal sein, ob das jetzt der 460 oder 490 ist..


----------



## 8800 GT (2. März 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich würde prinzipiell immer eine gecleante Heckklappe nehmen, bzw. tun wir auch immer.
> Ich habe ja schließlich auch kein Schild auf dem Rücken, auf dem mein Name o.Ä. steht. Warum also hinten auf dem Auto noch Werbung für die Motorisierung durch die Gegend fahren? Die mich kennen, wissen, welches Modell es ist - allen anderen kann es herzlich egal sein, ob das jetzt der 460 oder 490 ist..


Hab ihn ja nicht neu gekauft, da hatte ich die Wahl nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. März 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ihn ja nicht neu gekauft, da hatte ich die Wahl nicht.



Fön nehmen, irgendwas spitzes, nicht-kratzendes (z.B. in Tuch gewickelt), und abmachen.


----------



## JC88 (2. März 2012)

Angelschnur ist da ne Gute Wahl!


----------



## Zoon (2. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine "gecleante" Heckpartie bei entsprechender Leistung find ich lustig, aber absichtlich was Falsches drauf zu schreiben eher peinlich.


 

Warum, hier fährt auch ein Golf 2 CL rum mit 1.8 Turbo drinne. Außen schön im Stino Look inclusive Diesel Schriftzug. 

Beim meinem alten Auto half die besagte Angelschnur und Hitze beim entfernen der Markenlogos. Danach Stellen reinigen und polieren.


----------



## XE85 (2. März 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Warum, hier fährt auch ein Golf 2 CL rum mit 1.8  Turbo drinne. Außen schön im Stino Look inclusive Diesel Schriftzug.



Ich glaube es war da eher das andere gemeint - also mehr draufkleben als drin ist, so zB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

Hab ich nich ma gelesen, dass das M-Logo der meist verkaufte Ersatzteilartikel bei BMW ist? So oft wie das auf irgendwelche Kisten draufgepappt wird. Dabei reicht ein Blick um zu sehen, was Sache ist.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. März 2012)

Im M-Logo zum Kleben ist ein kleiner Chip. Dieser wird vom Motorsteuergerät erkannt, dass dann in einen speziellen Performance-Modus schaltet. Laut Experten bringt das mindestens 5 PS, bergab sogar 6-7!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin ja eigentlich kein Freund von Automaten. Aber wenn ich (aus meiner Perspektive) zwischen "Not und Elend" entscheiden müsste, dann wäre für mich die Doppelkupplung immer das kleinere Übel.


 
Naja, die neue 8- Gang Automatik von ZF ist schon echt klasse  Gangwechsel in einem 5er BMW sind nicht zu bemerken und sehr schnell. 
in Doppelkupplungsgetriebe schaltet da wesentlich härter, ist aber auch etwas sportlicher 
Immer mit Automatik könnte ich auch nicht fahren, da ist mit eine knackige Handschaltung mit kurzen Wegen lieber, aber morgens, wenn man schaltfaul ist, wäre eine Automatik doch entspannter


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Im M-Logo zum Kleben ist ein kleiner Chip. Dieser wird vom Motorsteuergerät erkannt, dass dann in einen speziellen Performance-Modus schaltet. Laut Experten bringt das mindestens 5 PS, bergab sogar 6-7!



Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, es seien mindestens 7,5 bis 8 PS!


----------



## Burn_out (2. März 2012)

Was aber auch daran liegt, dass Wagen mit M Paket dieses Emblem auch überall dran haben, allerdings nicht an der Heckklappe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, die neue 8- Gang Automatik von ZF ist schon echt klasse  Gangwechsel in einem 5er BMW sind nicht zu bemerken und sehr schnell.
> in Doppelkupplungsgetriebe schaltet da wesentlich härter, ist aber auch etwas sportlicher


 
Die ZF bin ich schon gefahren, die ist so perfekt (unter Automatikaspekten) ist, dass einem geradezu die Füße einschlafen.
Die 7 Gang S-Tronic zeigt zwar auch nur am Drehzahlmesser an das sie schaltet aber du brauchst keine Wandlerüberbrückung um einen direkten Kraftschluss zu haben.
Insofern fährt sich eine Doppelkupplung immer ein wenig mehr wie ein Schaltwagen als es irgendein Automat bislang kann.


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2012)

Die ZF ist doch auch eher für Limos im gehobenen Preissegment, oder?
Von daher passt es auch dort zum gediegenen Fahrstil der von den Kunden / der Klientel bei einem solchen Auto erwartet wird


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. März 2012)

Sehe ich auch so.
Wobei das eine Sache ist die ich bei Audi ganz nett finde, dass man bis zum A6/ A7 eine Doppelkupplung bekommt.


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Im M-Logo zum Kleben ist ein kleiner Chip. Dieser wird vom Motorsteuergerät erkannt, dass dann in einen speziellen Performance-Modus schaltet. Laut Experten bringt das mindestens 5 PS, bergab sogar 6-7!



Was ich total bescheuert finde. Hab schon oft stinknormale 3er und sogar X3 gesehen mit einen M Logo. Da man sofort erkennt dass es sich nicht im einen M handelt ist das eher peinlich als cool


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. März 2012)

Ist im Grunde nur eine Steigerung von dem Quatsch mit M-Paket, S-Line, AMG Optik, .... .
Immer schön nach dem Motto: "Nix unter der Haube aber man muss ja zeigen was man hat".
Peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## Alex89 (3. März 2012)

Mal mein kleiner treuer grüner Zwerg mit "Speziallackierung" made by Mother Nature und zu schnell aufm Feldweg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte man sein Auto wirklich mal lackieren lassen und dann zur Lackaufbereitung bringen... die verzweifeln dann bestimmt 

Gruß Alex


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Ist im Grunde nur eine Steigerung von dem Quatsch mit M-Paket, S-Line, AMG Optik, .... .
> Immer schön nach dem Motto: "Nix unter der Haube aber man muss ja zeigen was man hat".
> Peinlich, peinlich.



Das stimmt wirklich. Wobei ich gestern einen 135i Coupé mit MPaket gesehen hat was mir wesentlich besser gefallen hat als der 1M Coupé. 
Sline passt aber nicht in die deine Aufzählung ist ja keine Nachahmung von den schwereren Versionen eines Modells oder?

....Heute meine Kawa aus dem Winterschlaf erweckt. Schönes Gefühl wenn man die Abdeckung runternimmt und das Teil strahlt einen an als käme es frisch aus der Produktion


----------



## computertod (3. März 2012)

@Alex89
also mein Wagen war schon bedeutend dreckiger^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sline passt aber nicht in die deine Aufzählung ist ja keine Nachahmung von den schwereren Versionen eines Modells oder?


 
S-Line ist kein Stück "besser" als das was die Anderen machen. Es lässt reinrassige Sportwagen vom Schlage eines 2 Liter TDi wie ein S-Modell aussehen. Lächerlich.


----------



## 8800 GT (3. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist im Grunde nur eine Steigerung von dem Quatsch mit M-Paket, S-Line, AMG Optik, .... .
> Immer schön nach dem Motto: "Nix unter der Haube aber man muss ja zeigen was man hat".
> Peinlich, peinlich.


 Naja, ich finde, dass die meisten Autos erst mit einem solchen Sportpaket schick aussehen. Finde das gar nicht verkehrt, steht ja dann nix von rs4 oder 63AMG hinten drauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die ZF ist doch auch eher für Limos im gehobenen Preissegment, oder?
> Von daher passt es auch dort zum gediegenen Fahrstil der von den Kunden / der Klientel bei einem solchen Auto erwartet wird


 
Gediegener Fahrstil  Das trifft bei meinem Vater und anderen aber nicht zu. Der fährt immer recht " zügig " 
Wenn jemand das Auto privat kauft, dann kann ich mir das gut vorstellen, aber nicht als Geschäftswagen, wenn man den Sprit nicht bezahlen muss 
Und in den Autos fährt man 230 km/h so gemütlich, wie in einem kleineren Wagen 140 km/h fährt, weil die so enorm leise und Spurtreu sind. Länge läuft


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. März 2012)

mit dem 8gangautomaten kann man auch sportlich fahren, es ist ja "lernfähig", sprich fährt der fahrer lieber sportlich erkennt es dies und passt sich dementsprechend an  Bin gespannt wenn das 9gang auf den markt kommt und um wie viel das dann  NOCH besser ist ^^


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2012)

Beim Auto bräuchte man eine Lastschlatung, wär ja mal was 

Müsste der Motor fast immer mit einer Drehzahl laufen, dort wo er das meiste Leistet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. März 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde, dass die meisten Autos erst mit einem solchen Sportpaket schick aussehen. Finde das gar nicht verkehrt, steht ja dann nix von rs4 oder 63AMG hinten drauf.


 
Ich finde es hat den faden Beigeschmack einer Socke in der Unterhose.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Beim Auto bräuchte man eine Lastschlatung, wär ja mal was
> 
> Müsste der Motor fast immer mit einer Drehzahl laufen, dort wo er das meiste Leistet.


 
Besser ist ein moderner Motor der nicht nur bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl "funktioniert" sondern über ein breites Plateau.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Müsste der Motor fast immer mit einer Drehzahl laufen, dort wo er das meiste Leistet.


 
Das gibt es schon, ich glaub Toyota/ Lexus haben das, soll aber total doof klingen, wenn der Motor immer mit der gleichen Drehzahl dreht und du trotzdem beschleunigst


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es war da eher das andere gemeint - also mehr draufkleben als drin ist, so zB:


Ich mein das schon so wie ich es geschrieben habe.

Sich toll zu finden weil man jemanden mit deutlicher Mehrleistung gegenüber dem was man absichtlich falsch ausgezeichnet hat überrascht finde ich genauso bescheuert wie ein M auf nem 316i.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Sich toll zu finden weil man jemanden mit deutlicher Mehrleistung gegenüber dem was man absichtlich falsch ausgezeichnet hat überrascht finde ich genauso bescheuert wie ein M auf nem 316i.



Das Gegenteil rockt aber.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2012)

Darauf wie das Gegenteil von diesen zwei Verhaltensweisen aussieht komme ich nicht.


----------



## Mosed (3. März 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Beim Auto bräuchte man eine Lastschlatung, wär ja mal was
> 
> Müsste der Motor fast immer mit einer Drehzahl laufen, dort wo er das meiste Leistet.


 
Eine was? Eine lastschaltung?
Beides was du ansprichst gibt es. Sofern du das meinst, was ich verstehe.

Eine Lastschaltung bedeutet (im eigentlichen Sinn), dass unter Last geschaltet wird. Das macht jede Wandlerautomatik seit Jahrzehnten und ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe auch. Trotzdem ist das Drehzahlverhalten vergleichbar wie beim Handschalter.

Das zweite ist bekannt unter CVT-Getriebe. Stufenlos. Es gibt keine echten Schaltpunkte. Bietet Audi seit Jahrzehnten an, gibts z.B. bei Mercedes (A-Klasse) und die Technik an sich ist uralt. Gab schonmal ein Auto, dass Rückwärts genauso schnell fahren konnte wie vorwärts (DAF Variomatik)


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2012)

Bevor wir unseren Audi hatten und den Lexus davor hatten wir einen (in meinen Augen hässlichen) Jagar X-Type. Heute kam eine Einladung zur Vorstellung des neuen  XF und der sieht einfach wahnsinnig geil aus Von außen eine tolle Form und im Inneren ebenso. Lässt sich jedenfalls nicht so leicht mit andern Modellen verwechseln


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2012)

Der neue Mondeo wird ihm ziemlich ähnlich sehen 
Neuer Mondeo zeigt sich: Ford ruft den Klassenkampf aus - n-tv.de


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2012)

Der neue Mondeo sieht für mich eher nach einer Anlehnung an Aston Martion aus


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2012)

Ach und der Jag etwa nicht?
Der Ford sieht aus wie ein etwas gezähmter Aston Martin und der Jaguar eben auch.

Ich finde beide nicht hässlich, aber unverwechselbar ist der Jag für mich nicht.


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2012)

Hab ihn mir nochmals angesehen. Stimmt hat schon auch viel Ähnlichkeit aber bei der Front könnte man anfangs denken ein neuer Aston steht da.


----------



## Alex89 (3. März 2012)

der neue Ford Mondeo hat eine original Aston Martin Front!!! 

MfG alex


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Muss mal nen A140 bzw A150 CDI Schriftzug ranmachen (bzw halt die  typische Opamotorisierung), dann wirst erstmal komische Blicke ernten



Ich find sowas immer nur äusserst peinlich... als ob sich irgend einer dafür interessiert. Also ich käm mir nicht cool vor wenn ich mir hinten 1.4L aufs Heck kleben würde. Darum habe ich gar keine Motorenbezeichnung, mich persönlich juckt es auch herzlich wenig ob die Leute nun wissen ob ich 1.4L oder 2L habe. 



8800 GT schrieb:


> A140 gibts nur beim alten, A 150cdi gabs noch nie
> Ne, über nen A160 Schriftzug hab ich wirklich schon mal nachgedacht...



Lass es bleiben, das machen in der Regel nur Leute die bei ATU ihr Tuningzeug kaufen.



Zoon schrieb:


> Warum, hier fährt auch ein Golf 2 CL rum mit 1.8 Turbo drinne. Außen schön im Stino Look inclusive Diesel Schriftzug.


 
Irgendwie net so clever, weil Beziner =! Diesel. Da merkt doch jeder sofort das es Fake ist. Alleine schon Motorengeräusch...


----------



## Whoosaa (3. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Darauf wie das Gegenteil von diesen zwei Verhaltensweisen aussieht komme ich nicht.



Mein Fehler, macht tatsächlich keinen Sinn. 
Ich meine, nichts draufstehen haben, und dann für staunende Gesichter sorgen, hat was.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. März 2012)

meine mutter kan bei ihrem skoda toledo bj 2000 den kofferraum deckel nicht mehr richtig öffnen manchmal geht er, manchmal nicht.. 
wo könte das problem sein?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. März 2012)

Vielleicht das es keinen Skoda Toledo gibt ?!


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2012)

Ich denke du meinst einen Seat Toledo  .

"Nicht mehr richtig" ist ein bisschen allgemein. Hängt das Schloss, und wenn dem so ist geht er nur mit Fernbedienung/Knopf nicht auf oder auch nicht wenn man das mechanische "Notschloss" benutzt. Oder geht das Schloss auf und der Deckel klemmt? Oder, oder ,oder...

Im Zweifelfall nach 12 Jahren doch mal die Mechanik nach fetten(lassen).


----------



## Jolly91 (4. März 2012)

Japp meinte ich


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2012)

Oh man wie ich das liebe... da fahr ich gerade von meiner Verlobten heim. Überholt mich ganz langsam ein VW Corrado mit so möchtegern Hiphopern drin. Da lachen die zwei Pfosten mich doch knallhart aus... die AB wird wieder frei ich gebe Gas und die zwei probieren dran zu bleiben. Als sie dann später neben mir standen und die Ausfahrt raus wollten, haben sie aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr gelacht  Man käm ich mir blöd vor...


----------



## Lolm@n (4. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Oh man wie ich das liebe... da fahr ich gerade von meiner Verlobten heim. Überholt mich ganz langsam ein VW Corrado mit so möchtegern Hiphopern drin. Da lachen die zwei Pfosten mich doch knallhart aus... die AB wird wieder frei ich gebe Gas und die zwei probieren dran zu bleiben. Als sie dann später neben mir standen und die Ausfahrt raus wollten, haben sie aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr gelacht  Man käm ich mir blöd vor...


 
Mit welchem Auto warst du unterwegs? mit dem NX? war sicher sehr amüsant


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2012)

Nee mit dem Sunny... darum haben sie auch gelacht. Weil er nicht so cool aussieht wie deren Corrado.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nee mit dem Sunny... darum haben sie auch gelacht. Weil er nicht so cool aussieht wie deren Corrado.


 
Hmm, was sagt man dazu  .


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2012)

Muss ich das nun verstehen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. März 2012)

Naja, allgemein betrachtet ist ein Corrado nicht so extrem in "Mode" und ein alter Nissan ebenso wenig.
Ist also so als ob der eine Freak den anderen Freak auslacht weil er aussieht wie ein Freak  .


----------



## Burn_out (4. März 2012)

Schade schade. Der VW Corrado ist so ein tolles Auto, aber wird zusehends verhunzt. Es ist wirklich schwer geworden einen brauchbaren zu finden.


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2012)

Im Grunde ist es mir auch ziemlich egal ob mich jemand auslacht wegen der Karre oder nicht. Hätte ich ja viel zu tun, wenn mich das schon interessieren würde.


----------



## JC88 (4. März 2012)

Gleiches Spiel bei mir gestern auf der AB in nem Corsa A (180PS - 950Kg) und nem Audi Q5 oder so xD
Typen drin die wohl grad 18 geworden sind und Vaters Wagen haben durften...Meinte auch lachen zu müssen als sie neben mir herfuhren...der Karren kommt nicht ausm Quark und kam auch bei 240 nicht so recht an mir vorbei


----------



## Zoon (4. März 2012)

Heute meinte einer mit seinem 45 PS Benzinrasenmäher während der Fahrt meinen Ölstand im Differenzial überprüfen zu müssen.  Schade das ich keinen Grund hatte ne schöne Vollbremsung einzuleiten ...


----------



## der_yappi (4. März 2012)

Hast du nen OPC, JC88?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. März 2012)

Vom Corsa A gab es keinen OPC.


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2012)

Wird wohl eher ein Corsa A mit gemachtem C20XE gewesen sein.


----------



## JC88 (4. März 2012)

Genau. Und nettem "Nur 45PS...na und?"-Aufkleber auf der Heckscheibe

Ist aber leider nicht meiner. Ich hab nur den B GSi


----------



## der_yappi (4. März 2012)

Lesen sollte man können 

Ich sollte mir ne Brille zulegen.
Hab das A nicht gesehen


----------



## Nekro (4. März 2012)

240 km/h in nem Corsa A ? Hast du da was am Getriebe verändert oder drehst du den Motor 5stellig?


----------



## JC88 (4. März 2012)

Ist das F20 ausm Astra drin. Mehr geht aber auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2012)

Jaja das liebe Getriebe. Vor dem "Problem" hänge ich auch demnächst... aber für echte 250km/h brauch ich mehr als die aktuellen 200 bis 210PS. Wobei eine Aufhebung des Drehzahlbegrenzers könnte Abhilfe schaffen, dann bekommt man auch mehr aus dem Getriebe raus.


----------



## riedochs (5. März 2012)

Ich habe gestern auf dem Heimweg vom Büro wieder mal meinen guten alten 1.9 TDI PD vermisst. In der 30iger Zone fährt mir doch wieder mal einer fast in den Kofferraum. Leider kommt unser 2.0 im Passat unten rum nicht so richtig auf Touren, im TDI war das schöner. 2. Gang und dann Bodenblech wenn die 30 vorbei sind. Friss mein Grobstaub und ab die Luzi


----------



## HairforceOne (5. März 2012)

So gesehen, fahre ich zwei Autos ;D

Einmal den der wirklich mir gehört:

Das ist ein Kia Picanto lx
65 PS
1,0 Liter Hubraum...

Nenn ihn immer liebevoll meine Todesschleuder -  Billigstes Billigplastik innen, nur 1 Airbag und ja... klein halt ;D
Allerdings rennt er wie blöd :O - 2. Gang - 80 Km/h, 3. - 120 / 4. - 150...
Tacho hört bei 180 auf und das fährt der kleine auch 

Will ihn aber nach der Ausbildung schnellstmöglich loswerden, er ist mir einfach zu gefährlich... (auch wenn ich mal meine Cousinen und Cousind mitnehmen muss....)

Das zweite Auto ist das meiner Oma, den LIEBE ich einfach nur!

Mercedes Benz 200 D
75 PS Diesel
2 Tonnen Leer
Automatik, vollausstattung (El. Schiebedac, el. Fensterheber, el. Spiegelverstellung, ...)
21 Jahre alt ;D

Macht jetzt bald die 300.000 KM^^ Und ende ist noch nicht in sicht
Problem bei dem nur... der Motor und das Gewicht. Zu fuß biste schneller auf 100 als das Auto 

Aber er ist einfach nur schön *_* (Lack im TOP zustand^^)


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man wie ich das liebe... da fahr ich gerade von meiner Verlobten heim. Überholt mich ganz langsam ein VW Corrado mit so möchtegern Hiphopern drin. Da lachen die zwei Pfosten mich doch knallhart aus... die AB wird wieder frei ich gebe Gas und die zwei probieren dran zu bleiben. Als sie dann später neben mir standen und die Ausfahrt raus wollten, haben sie aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr gelacht  Man käm ich mir blöd vor...



Echt? Sowas gibts noch? Wettrennen auf der Autobahn als Schwanzvergleich? Mir passiert es auch häufiger, dass sich Leute durch mein Auto provoziert fühlen und sich mit mir messen wollen. Sobald ich aber merke, einer gast an, geh ich vom Gas und winke ihn freundlich vorbei. 

Neulich auf der Autobahn wollte ein junger Türke im 3er BMW Rennen fahren. Jedes mal, wenn ich ihn überholt habe, ist er wieder an mir vorbeigezogen und hat sich knapp vor mich gesetzt. Um dieses gefährlich Treiben zu unterbrechen, hab ich die Geschwindigkeit dann auf 80 reduziert und bin so ein paar Minuten vor mich hingefahren. Das war ihm zu langsam und er hat erkannt, dass ich aufgebe, bzw nicht mit ihm Rennen will. Er hat dann hochbeschleunigt und ist davongezogen. Und ich hatte meine Ruhe. In der Regel handhabe ich dass immer so.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2012)

Das war kein "Wettrennen" sondern ich habe einfach nur als die AB wieder unbeschränkt war Gas gegeben und er hat versucht dran zu bleiben. Rennen fahre ich nicht... Wenn ich "Rennen" fahren will gehe ich auf die Nordschleife oder auf verschiedene Trackdays.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Neulich auf der Autobahn wollte ein junger Türke im 3er BMW Rennen fahren. Jedes mal, wenn ich ihn überholt habe, ist er wieder an mir vorbeigezogen und hat sich knapp vor mich gesetzt. Um dieses gefährlich Treiben zu unterbrechen, hab ich die Geschwindigkeit dann auf 80 reduziert und bin so ein paar Minuten vor mich hingefahren. Das war ihm zu langsam und er hat erkannt, dass ich aufgebe, bzw nicht mit ihm Rennen will. Er hat dann hochbeschleunigt und ist davongezogen. Und ich hatte meine Ruhe. In der Regel handhabe ich dass immer so.


 
So macht man es richtig. Denn diese sinnlos Rennen bringen niemandem was.
Bei mir ist es so das sich jegliche OPC Fahrer übermotiviert fühlen mit mir ein Rennen fahren zu müssen. Aber da es auf Dauer langweilig wird ihnen jedesmal eine kleine Demütigung zu verpassen, versuche ich mittlerweile auch die Eier zusammenzukneifen und mich nicht in irgendeinen Schei3 renziehen zu lassen.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2012)

Ein ehemaliger Kumpel und seine neue Freundin haben sich nun einen Smart gekauft. Die beiden sind sagen wir mal... relativ korpulent. Jetzt meine ernstgemeinte Frage... wenn die beiden zusammen das Zulässige Gesamtgewicht (270 Kilo) überschreiten würden, dürften sie doch gar nicht zusammen in einem Smart fahren oder?


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2012)

Das "Leergewicht" ist das Auto mit allem Zubehör, fast vollem Tank und inkl. Fahrer welcher mit 75kg angenommen wird. Bei deiner Rechnung musst du diese 75kg auch noch berücksichtigen, also den Fahrer entsprechend leichter machen. 
Trotzdem hast du natürlich recht. Wenn man sogar damit über das erlaubte Gesamtgewicht kommt wäre es nicht erlaubt so zu fahren.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2012)

Also haben die zwei 345 Kilo übrig für sich selbst. Naja gut das werden die beiden nicht erreichen... jedoch find ich lustig das er nun rumprollt er hätte endlich einen Turbomotor und Heckantrieb.


----------



## JC88 (5. März 2012)

Der Smart ist eh nur für sowas zu gebrauchen:
smart turbo with hayabusa engine - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2012)

Das mit der Zuladung bei manchen Autos ist echt ein Problem. Ein Chrysler 300C SRT8 hat nur eine Zuladung von 360KG, bei 2 Tonnen Leergewicht  Dann ist der mit 4 Personen, sagen wir mal 80KG, und etwas Gepäck schon überladen


----------



## watercooled (5. März 2012)

ASD_588 schrieb:
			
		

> meine mutter kan bei ihrem skoda toledo bj 2000 den kofferraum deckel nicht mehr richtig öffnen manchmal geht er, manchmal nicht..
> wo könte das problem sein?



Selbes Problem bei uns am Passat. Hast du auch diesen Sensor unter einer Gummihülle als öffner? 
Lass das Gummi mal tauschen. Das wird rissig und es geht Feuchtigkeit in den Sensor und bei der Kälte macht der dann zicken.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. März 2012)

ja es ist ein SEAT toledo 

oft öffnen sich alle türen bis auf den kofferaumdeckel wen man nur den kofferaumdeckel offnen will.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Der Smart ist eh nur für sowas zu gebrauchen:
> smart turbo with hayabusa engine - YouTube


 
Och find so einen Smart zum günstig fahren eigentlich ganz gut. Jedoch würde ich niemals nur einen Smart fahren ohne ein "Spaßauto" nebenbei zu haben. Meine Freundin ist aktuell auch am überlegen ob sie ihren Mazda für einen Smart abgibt, in ihrer Position kann ich das jedoch verstehen.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2012)

Der nächste Smart auf Twingobasis ist ein durchaus interessantes Auto. Evtl. mein nächstes. Wenn es Renault schafft, das Auto günstig, und nicht so überteuert wie den original Smart anzubieten bin ich dabei. Für meinen täglichen Weg mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2012)

Ich kann ja verstehen dass man einen sparsamen Wagen möchte, aber wie hier schon mal erwähnt überzeugt mich eben in der Disziplin der Smart nicht wirklich. Ein A2 verbraucht weniger und ist deutlich größer, ein 500 mit TwinAir ist auch größer, verbraucht gleich viel(Vergleich der Benziner) und leistet dabei mehr etc. pp.


----------



## ich558 (5. März 2012)

Vor allem ein Crash im Smart übersteht man wohl nicht mal bei 30 km/h unverletzt da quasi keine Knautschzone vorhanden ist. Da würde mir der, wenn auch sehr extrem langweilige, A2 eher zusagen


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2012)

Der aktuelle Smart überzeugt mich vom Verbrauch auch nicht. Deswegen bin ich ja auf die nächste Generation gespannt, ob sich da was tut...


----------



## ich558 (5. März 2012)

Der Aston Martin Cygnet wär auch ne super Alternative


----------



## Falk (5. März 2012)

Hab heute rausgekriegt, das bei 0,3 Bar Abweichung die Reifendruckkontrolle angeht. Bleibt zu klären, warum vorne Rechts auf 2,5 Bar war und der Rest auf 2,8 (wie es sein soll laut Handbuch). Muss ich wohl öfter mal überprüfen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das mit der Zuladung bei manchen Autos ist echt ein Problem. Ein Chrysler 300C SRT8 hat nur eine Zuladung von 360KG, bei 2 Tonnen Leergewicht  Dann ist der mit 4 Personen, sagen wir mal 80KG, und etwas Gepäck schon überladen


 
Ich habe zwar nur den "normalen" 300C, aber da geht viel mehr rein. Ganze 10kg mehr als beim SRT8. Und zugelassen ist er sowieso nur für 4 Personen.


----------



## Mosed (5. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das mit der Zuladung bei manchen Autos ist echt ein Problem. Ein Chrysler 300C SRT8 hat nur eine Zuladung von 360KG, bei 2 Tonnen Leergewicht  Dann ist der mit 4 Personen, sagen wir mal 80KG, und etwas Gepäck schon überladen


 
Das Problem haben ja einige Autos. Aber wann fährt man schon mit 5 (tendenziell) männlichen Erwachsenen und mehr als 40 kg Gepäck rum? (Der Fahrer ist ja im Leergewicht berücksichtig)


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aston Martin Cygnet wär auch ne super Alternative



Du meinst den iQ mit Aston Badge?

Den Toyota hab ich mir auf der IAA mal angesehen. Das Raumkonzept ist wirklich gut, der Preis afair eher in Golf Regionen.


----------



## ich558 (5. März 2012)

So kann man es auch sehen.
Wobei der Preisunterschied zwischen iQ und Cygnet schon gewaltig ist. Aber als nobler Stadtflitzer in dichten Städten gäbs kaum eine bessere Alternative


----------



## der_yappi (6. März 2012)

waren heute auf dem Hockenheimring.
Geschäftlich natürlich (Klimatisierung der Mobilfunktechnik)
Und da haben ein paar schöne Autos ihre Runden gedreht.
Ein McLaren im Renntrimm, ein Gallardo (ebenfalls im Renntrimm), ein A4 DTM Wagen, ein 911er (irgend eine GT-Variante) und ein paar kleinere Formel-Wagen.
Was ein Sound  Vor allem der McLaren und der Gallardo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(sind nur Bsp-Bilder)


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2012)

Da kauft man ein Auto und stellt fest der Vorbesitzer ist fleißíg mit einem decal rumgefahren. Gut wir wussten es vorher, aber das er damit durch den TÜV kommen wollte ist schon erstaunlich. Erstmal neuen Kat rein gebaut, nun ist die Heckschürze auch nicht mehr so schnell schwarz  Durch meinen 200 Zellen Rennsportkat habe ich aber hinten auch wesentlich mehr "Russ" als mit dem original Kat... gut ein richtig heiß gefahrener 200Zeller neigt auch dazu Stichflammen zu produzieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. März 2012)

Morgen Früh holen wir den ersten Neuwagen von einem meiner besten Freunde ab. Das wird ein Spaß  .


----------



## ich558 (6. März 2012)

Könntest schon gleich dazu schreiben welcher das ist


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2012)

Echt mal. Was für eine attention whore.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. März 2012)

Ist vollkommen unspektakulär. Ist ein Skoda Fabia 1.2 TSi mit 105 PS. Aber es ist eben sein erster Neuer. Und vom Preis her ist er auch Top, LP 18.300,- über Autohaus24.de und mit VAT Form zahlt er 11.500,- Euro.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2012)

Wie pflegeintensiv ist die Farbe mattweiß? Hab ein wenig Angst das die Karre ständig dreckig ist und ich ihn alle 2 Tage waschen muss.


----------



## nyso (7. März 2012)

Also der Clio von Chef müsste eigentlich alle paar Tage in die Waschstraße


----------



## riedochs (7. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist vollkommen unspektakulär. Ist ein Skoda Fabia 1.2 TSi mit 105 PS. Aber es ist eben sein erster Neuer. Und vom Preis her ist er auch Top, LP 18.300,- über Autohaus24.de und mit VAT Form zahlt er 11.500,- Euro.


 
Zufrieden mit Autohaus24.de?


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie pflegeintensiv ist die Farbe mattweiß? Hab ein wenig Angst das die Karre ständig dreckig ist und ich ihn alle 2 Tage waschen muss.



Ich hab Arktisweiß und ich fahr mit der Karre ca. 2 x im Jahr durch die Waschstraße. Momentan isser eher grau.  Das wird er vermutlich auch noch die nächsten 5 Monate bleiben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. März 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Zufrieden mit Autohaus24.de?


 
Hat super geklappt. Auch wenn sie erst nicht wußten was ein VAT Form ist  .
Der Wagen ist super, keine Probleme, der Händler war nett. Perfekt.

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2012)

Wo kommt jetzt IT-Passion Skoda her?
habs jetzt gelese, aber weiß ist keine Farbe.


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo kommt jetzt IT-Passion Skoda her?
> habs jetzt gelese, aber weiß ist keine Farbe.



Ich glaub, er hat sein neues Auto abgeholt, oder. Irgendwas war da doch...


----------



## ich558 (7. März 2012)

Geht eine Seite zurück dann habt ihr des Rätsels Lösung


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. März 2012)

Mein Kumpel hat sich diese Vernunftskiste gekauft, mein Spaßmobil kommt nächste Woche Samstag.


----------



## Mosed (7. März 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> aber weiß ist keine Farbe.


 
Stimmt. Genauso wie Schwarz. 
Aber es war wohl eher gemeint, dass dir weiss als Lack"farbe" nicht gefällt.


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2012)

Ich würde mir mein Auto heute auch nicht mehr in weiß aussuchen. Mein Bruder hat das gleiche Modell im nem schönen Silber. Das gefällt mir heute besser. Das Weiß meines Autos gefällt mir nur, wenn es frisch gewaschen ist.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2012)

Oder ich bleibe bei meinem olive/gelb/grün was ich aktuell habe. Irgendwie eine coole Farbe... wenn sie nicht überall abgehen würde.


----------



## Burn_out (7. März 2012)

Ich weis ja nicht was alle immer mit diesen Einheitsfarben haben. Klar die sehen ganz gut aus, aber es gibt doch viel interessantere Farben wie Misanorot, Suzukagrau, Imolagelb oder Sepangblau.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis ja nicht was alle immer mit diesen Einheitsfarben haben. Klar die sehen ganz gut aus, aber es gibt doch viel interessantere Farben wie Misanorot, Suzukagrau, Imolagelb oder Sepangblau.



Like  

Ich freue mich auch immer wenn man auf der Straße zwischen dem Einheitsbrei mal ein Auto mit einer außergewöhnlichen Lackierung sieht.


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2012)

Meiner hebt sich mit seiner "knall"gelben Lackierung auch gut aus der Masse heraus.
Bei SEAT hieß das Cronogelb. Mit dem aktuellen Facelift haben sie die Farbe aber gestrichen


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. März 2012)

Man kann beim lechzen nach Aufmerksamkeit auch mit rosa Jeans rumlaufen. Aber wer braucht das? Und vor allem wundert man sich dann wenn man selbst von ein paar Jungs in einem alten VW ausgelacht wird  . (Sorry Riverna aber das musste jetzt sein  ).


----------



## Riverna (8. März 2012)

Worauf möchtest du hinaus? Oder ist das nur wieder eine von deinen Provokationen weil ich ein altes Auto fahre?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Worauf möchtest du hinaus? Oder ist das nur wieder eine von deinen Provokationen weil ich ein altes Auto fahre?


 
Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Da du bei den Farben mutig bist, dachte ich das ich mal in diese Richtung anspiele. War nur als Scherz gemeint, nicht als Provokation .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2012)

Nun hat sich der PC Virus schon bis an meinen Autoschlüssel vorgekämpft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte mir, die defekte CPU kannst du auch wohl noch gebrauchen. Hat nicht jeder


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2012)

Wahnsinn!


----------



## 1821984 (8. März 2012)

Also Autolackfarben müssen mir als Besitzer doch am besten gefallen. Und wenn jemand meint das ein Lila Auto mehr nach Frauenauto aussieht, ist das doch sein gutes Recht. Und wenn ich meine, ich muss ein rosa Auto mit gelben Punkten und nen großen Abiaufkleber in der Heckscheibe fahren, ich wüste nicht, warum ich mir dann Gedanken über anderer Leute Meinung machen sollte.

Mein Auto ist Silber. Naja es ist nicht sonderlich auffallend, aber das will ich auch gar nicht. Bin da eher froh, dass das ganze nicht so Pflegeintensiv ist wie ein Schwarzunilack, was ich auch mal hatte. 2 Std gefahren und alles wieder dreckig.

Wenn es denn dochmal ein EVO oder STi werden sollte darf der ruhig aus der Maße hervor stechen, aber nicht damit ich Aufmerksamkeit habe sondern weil es für mich einfach zu diesen Autos passt und mir dann auch gefällt. Ein gelber EVO geht für mich voll i.O. 

Bei der "Provokation" musste ich doch etwas grinsen.

Was echt hässlich ist meiner Meinung nach ist ein:
E-Klasse Cabrio in Knallrot mit roter Lederausstattung und blauem Dach. Ich war froh, dass es ein Rechtslenker war und wir hier solche Geschmacksverirrungen eher selten sehen.

Ende März darf ich mit meiner Frau zusammen mal ein ADAC-Sicherheitstraining machen. Mal schauen, wie sie sich schlägt und ob ich was dazu lernen kann.


----------



## der_yappi (8. März 2012)

Ein Ferrari MUSS ja schließlich auch knallrot (Tschuldigung: FERARRI-Rot) sein.
Ein Porsche kann auch mal giftgrün oder knallgelb sein. (oder auch mit ner Camouflage-Folie beklebt sein - schon so gesehen)
Zum Focus ST hat ja auch das grelle Metallic-Orange gepasst.
Beim aktuellen Rocco das giftgrün
Das sind einfach (mMn) passende Kombos von Auto und Lack.

Ein 7er BMW oder eine S-Klasse in den Farben würde nicht gut aussehen.
Oder wenn jetzt ein Hyundi Getz mit einer Camouflage-Folie (siehe Porsche) ankommen würde, würde ich mich totlachen - ist auch ne Kombi die nicht passt.

Und ansonsten: Es muss einem selbst gefallen (auch wenn sich die anderen halb totlachen)


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2012)

Als ich am Sonntag ein 911 Cabrio in Violett mit gleichfarbigem Verdeck und dunkel Grünen Sitzen gesehen habe musste ich aber schon etwas lachen bei der Beschreibung des Händlers:
" Gut gepflegtes Fahrzeug mit sehr schön passender Farbkombination".
Ferrari gibts auch in Schwarz, Blau und Silber recht häufig. Aber wie meinte schon jemand beim betrachten unseres Modells: "Des isch koi Farrari, Farraris san rot."

@Eigenes Auto: Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl die Handbremse hat mir 2 1/2 Woche Stillstand in angezogenem Zustand doch etwas übel genommen. Direkt nach dem los fahren bleibt auch bei mittlerweile wieder gelegentlichem Einsatz des Wagens noch ein bisschen Zug am Rad und beim halten ist der Hebelweg jetzt deutlich größer als vor einem Monat. Wie gut dass der örtliche Conti Vertreter ja unbedingt einen Gutschein zum Gratis Check in den Briefkasten legen musste.


----------



## Woohoo (8. März 2012)

Bezüglich ABI Aufkleber: Habe neulich einen 7er BMW mit einem älteren Herren am Steuer und einem großen ABI 1947 auf der Heckscheibe gesehen. Da musste ich schmunzeln.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2012)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Bezüglich ABI Aufkleber: Habe neulich einen 7er BMW mit einem älteren Herren am Steuer und einem großen ABI 1947 auf der Heckscheibe gesehen. Da musste ich schmunzeln.



Ernst Prost, der Chef von Liqui Moly, fährt auch mit nem Mercedes SLS AMG mit „Volksschule 1969“ auf der Heckscheibe durch die Gegend.  

Hab leider auf die Schnelle kein Foto gefunden, welches besser is.


----------



## Riverna (8. März 2012)

Die Woche kam meine neuen Tachoscheiben, sehen meiner Meinung nach wesentlich hochwertiger aus als diese hässlichen weißen Plasmatacho Scheiben die mittlerweile jeder Hanswurst verbaut hat. Passt wie ich finde auch sehr gut zu meinen Zusatzanzeigen in der Mittelkonsole.


----------



## 1821984 (8. März 2012)

Mir ist das zuviel Need for Speed! Da finde ich die einfachen alten Anzeigen besser. Und die Helligkeit (dunkles Bild) wäre mir zuviel. Das blendet eher als es toll aussieht.

Was kostet son spass wenn ich fragen darf?

Vielleicht hätten es einfache weiß hinterlegte Scheiben mit nem roten Zeiger mehr getan.


----------



## Riverna (8. März 2012)

Ca 80Euro inkl Versand muss bei Plasmatachoscheiben rechnen, wenn man nicht das Standardzeug haben will. Weiße Tachoscheiben würden überhaupt nicht passen, da der Tacho schwarz ist. So ein bisschen NFS/TFTF Style gefällt mir, solange es im Rahmen bleibt und nicht nach Kirmesbude aussieht.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2012)

Im Dunkeln siehts scho bissel nach Kirmesbude aus.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Die Woche kam meine neuen Tachoscheiben, sehen meiner Meinung nach wesentlich hochwertiger aus als diese hässlichen weißen Plasmatacho Scheiben die mittlerweile jeder Hanswurst verbaut hat. Passt wie ich finde auch sehr gut zu meinen Zusatzanzeigen in der Mittelkonsole.



Wirklich schick


----------



## Riverna (8. März 2012)

Man kann nicht erwarten das es jedem gefällt, von daher passt das schon ganz gut das es nicht jeder total toll findet.


----------



## ich558 (8. März 2012)

Hey Riverna wolltest du nicht kürzlich mal auf den Leistungsprüfstand? Würd mich interessieren was raus gekommen ist


----------



## Riverna (8. März 2012)

Es hat nicht geklappt, meine Spur muss dazu vermessen sein und die Felgen ausgewuchtet. Spur muss aber für die Eintragung später direkt nochmal vermessen werden wegen Einzelabnahme und die Reifen auf den Sommerfelgen sind auch abgefahren und müssen getauscht werden. Wollte jetzt nicht extra 70Euro fürs Auswuchten und Spureinstellen ausgeben, nur für den Prüfstand. Hatte die Hoffnung beides wäre nicht von Nöten


----------



## Falk (12. März 2012)

Ich hatte ja mal erwähnt, dass ich eine Firma zum Felgenaufbereiten in Fürth/Nürnberg suche. Habe jetzt mal angehängt, warum.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. März 2012)

Durfte die Freundin mit deinem Wagen einparken üben?


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ja mal erwähnt, dass ich eine Firma zum Felgenaufbereiten in Fürth/Nürnberg suche. Habe jetzt mal angehängt, warum.



Dad ist ja noch garnix. Meine sehen wesentlich schlimmer aus. Aber wirklich um einiges. Ich würde mir nie wieder felgen mit so nem weit überstehenden felgenhorn kaufen. Ich werd dann wohl demnächst aufbereiten lassen, oder ein satz neue 18 zöller kaufen. Mal kucken, was ATU so schönes hat...


EDIT: zweites bild kommt dann doch recht nah an meine felgen ran, ohne aber sie zu übertreffen. Nächsten Sam bekomm ich die Sommers montiert. Ich mach dann auch ma ein Photo.


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2012)

Bin gerade zufällig auf folgendes gestoßen. Finde ich ziemlich interessant aber das kommt so unerwartet, dass es schon fast surreal klingt 
KOPP EXKLUSIV: Billiges umweltfreundliches Benzin entwickelt


----------



## JC88 (12. März 2012)

Der Artikel kursiert schon seit einigen Wochen in verschieden Foren. Ich mag mir aber kein Urteil darüber bilden ob die Versprechungen vom neuen Treibstoff so wahr sind und ob die Politik wirklich so darauf reagiert (hat).


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. März 2012)

Klang erst wie Methanol aber da gibt es ja nichts zu erforschen. Aber ein Treibstoff mit der dreifachen Energiedichte klingt für mich ein wenig merkwürdig. Wenn man Benzin als Maßstab nähme, dann müsste der neue Sprit ja rund 27 kW/h pro Liter chemisch gebunden haben. Suspekt. Was mich dann unter anderem auch an der Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln lässt, denn bei dreifacher Energiedicht dürfte wohl wenigstens eine Anpassung des Steuergeräts des jweiligen Fahrzeugs von nöten sein.

Dazu fällt mir nur ein: "Wenn etwas zu gut klingt um wahr zu sein, dann ist es nicht wahr."


----------



## Falk (12. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Durfte die Freundin mit deinem Wagen einparken üben?


 
Ne, die parkt leider besser ein als ich (zumindest parallel). Vorbesitzer hatte da so seine Müh mit leider.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dad ist ja noch garnix. Meine sehen wesentlich schlimmer aus. Aber wirklich um einiges. Ich würde mir nie wieder felgen mit so nem weit überstehenden felgenhorn kaufen. Ich werd dann wohl demnächst aufbereiten lassen, oder ein satz neue 18 zöller kaufen. Mal kucken, was ATU so schönes hat...
> 
> EDIT: zweites bild kommt dann doch recht nah an meine felgen ran, ohne aber sie zu übertreffen. Nächsten Sam bekomm ich die Sommers montiert. Ich mach dann auch ma ein Photo.


 
Neue Felgen wären auch eine Option, aber eigentlich wollte ich das Geld eher durch den Tank jagen. Deshalb schau ich jetzt erstmal, was in Sachen Aufbereitung machbar ist. Neu würde ich zu BBS oder OZ greifen, da gibt es ein paar nette Modelle in 18". Aber eigentlich gefallen mir die Zolder ganz gut, passen halt zum Auto. Was auch neu kommt sind die Reifen.


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

Hast du für beide Reifensätze (also SO und WI) Alus oder nur für einen?
Wenn nur für einen, kannste die angekratzten als WI-Räder nehmen und dir für den Sommer schöne und neue Alus gönnen


----------



## Falk (12. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hast du für beide Reifensätze (also SO und WI) Alus oder nur für einen?
> Wenn nur für einen, kannste die angekratzten als WI-Räder nehmen und dir für den Sommer schöne und neue Alus gönnen


 
Für den Winter habe ich einen Satz Meribel in 17", die auch - im Fall der Fälle - für Schneeketten zugelassen sind. Kann man auf den Bildern im Hintergrund erkennen, die sind auch noch kratzerfrei. Die Winterreifen haben auch noch gute 7mm Profil (um die 2.000km runter), da besteht kein Bedarf an einer neuen Winterlösung. Und 17" im Sommer wollte ich nicht fahren


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

Dann hat sichs eh erledigt


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Neue Felgen wären auch eine Option, aber eigentlich wollte ich das Geld eher durch den Tank jagen. Deshalb schau ich jetzt erstmal, was in Sachen Aufbereitung machbar ist. Neu würde ich zu BBS oder OZ greifen, da gibt es ein paar nette Modelle in 18". Aber eigentlich gefallen mir die Zolder ganz gut, passen halt zum Auto. Was auch neu kommt sind die Reifen.


 
So, von der Schaff zu hause. Hab mir die Bilder jetzt noch ma aufem PC und nicht nur aufem Smartphone betrachtet. Meine sind doch schlimmer. Wesentlich schlimmer. Mit so nem breiten Felgenhorn wie ich hab, sollte man halt auch nicht durch die Waschstraße fahren. Das gibt immer ziemlich Macken von der Aufnahmeschiene. Hab ich aber ein paar mal gemacht. Was solls. Jedenfalls hab ich so tiefe Schläge in den Felgen, dass ich nicht sagen kann, ob man die überhaupt nochma reparieren kann. Wie gesagt, zur Not gibts halt Neue. Zur Zeit hab ich von ASA die GT1 in 18 Zoll. Auf dem unten angefügten Foto sieht man das Felgenhorn ganz gut. Und meine Felge ist wesentlich breiter als meine 235er Sport Maxx GT. Das kommt in Kombination mit den Niederqeuerschnittsreifen nicht so dolle.  

Jedenfalls ma schauen. Wenn die Felgen nicht mehr zu retten sind, könnten mir evtl. die OZ Ultraleggera gefallen.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2012)

Ich warte jetzt seit ner Stunde darauf dass mir mal jemand sagt wie es um die Bremsen steht. Warum macht man eigentlich Termine in der Werkstatt wenn die nicht eingehalten werden?


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt seit ner Stunde darauf dass mir mal jemand sagt wie es um die Bremsen steht. Warum macht man eigentlich Termine in der Werkstatt wenn die nicht eingehalten werden?


 

Vielleicht knobeln sie noch, wer dir die schlimme Botschaft überbringen muss...


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2012)

Hinten Scheiben+Klötze wirds. Das ist schon eher das Minimum des erwarteten.

Ob man Standschäden wegen Krankheit wohl bei der Krankenkasse einreichen kann ?


----------



## watercooled (12. März 2012)

Für gewöhnlich dauert das doch nicht lange?


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2012)

Das war ja sogar nur die "Untersuchung". Aber der Wagen vor mir hatte wohl ein paar Seiten Schäden zu dokumentieren...


----------



## Mosed (12. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bin gerade zufällig auf folgendes gestoßen. Finde ich ziemlich interessant aber das kommt so unerwartet, dass es schon fast surreal klingt
> KOPP EXKLUSIV: Billiges umweltfreundliches Benzin entwickelt


 
Nach kurzer recherche im Netz scheint der Kopp Verlag ein Verschwörungstheoretiker-Club zu sein.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nach kurzer recherche im Netz scheint der Kopp Verlag ein Verschwörungstheoretiker-Club zu sein.



Kopp Verlag

Ganz übler Laden.


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nach kurzer recherche im Netz scheint der Kopp Verlag ein Verschwörungstheoretiker-Club zu sein.


 
Klingt wirklich sehr unseriös das ganze. Wundert mich bei der News über das Benzin auch nicht. Wie IT schon sagte- zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Falk (12. März 2012)

Gerade Tanken gewesen, echt kein Spaß: 169,9€ für Super+. Durchschnitt für die letzte Tankfüllung: 12,13L/100km. Ich brauch einen leichteren rechten Fuß (und endlich Sommerreifen )


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

Heute morgen bei ner BFT-Tanke auf meinem Weg nach Karlsruhe.
Super 1,68 / Super+ 1,72
Auf dem Rückweg das gleiche

10km weiter auf dem Land bei ner Aral:
Super+ 1,65 (normales Super hab ich nicht drauf geachtet)



Und mit meinen Winterreifen brauch ich deutlich weniger Sprit als mit den Sommer Pneus
(185 vs 215 macht halt schon nen Unterschied)


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Ich tanke mittlerweile auch für fast 90 € voll. Bin ma gespannt, wann ich die 100 € für ne Tankfüllung Super+ hinlege. Ein Ende scheint ja nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Falk (12. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und mit meinen Winterreifen brauch ich deutlich weniger Sprit als mit den Sommer Pneus
> (185 vs 215 macht halt schon nen Unterschied)


 
Ja, aber mit den Sommerreifen werd ich mehr Spaß fürs Geld haben  Und die werden bei 200km/h+ nicht so laut...


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

bei 200 latsch ich bei den Winterreifen nicht mehr weiter aufs Gas. Ich hab keinen Plan, wie die eingetragen sind...


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

Meine offiziell bis 190kmh
Und das langt im Winter bei uns am Tor zum Schwarzwald.
Die Sommerreifen müssten bis 240 (=V) gehen. Der Ibi bringt ja offiziell 215km/h
Die kleineren (=H) gehen ja nur bis 210km/h
Muss da beim Wechsel mal drauf kucken ob die V oder H drauf haben


----------



## Mosed (12. März 2012)

Wieso beim Wechsel? Einfach vor dem nächsten losfahren auf die Reifen schauen und schon weiß man den Index.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Bin ich zu faul zu... Nicht schneller als 200 zu fahren ist die bequemere Lösung.


----------



## Falk (12. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> bei 200 latsch ich bei den Winterreifen nicht mehr weiter aufs Gas. Ich hab keinen Plan, wie die eingetragen sind...


 
Naja, "Winter" ist ja fast bis Ostern. Jetzt am Wochenende waren +10°C, Sonne und relativ leere BAB - da kann man bei 200 noch locker Gas geben. Bei Schnee/Regen/sonstwie beeinträchtigter Fahrbahn mach ich das natürlich auch nicht. Aber das sollte man schon wissen, wie schnell man jeweils fahren darf.


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wieso beim Wechsel? Einfach vor dem nächsten losfahren auf die Reifen schauen und schon weiß man den Index.



Klugscheixxerle 
Bei den Winterreifen weiß ichs ja.
Aber die Sommerreifen hab ich a) aktuell nicht drauf und b) sind die beim Händler eingelagert


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Aber du kennst doch deine Reifen. Also Marke usw. Dann kuck doch kurz bei Google...


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2012)

Was geringeres als V-Bereifung sollte serienmäßig nicht verbaut sein, wenn der Dampfer mit 215 km/h eingetragen ist.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Also bei meinen Winterreifen kann ichs nicht sagen. Ich kenn noch nicht mal die Marke. Müsste ich ma morgen früh schauen. Papa hatte noch welche im Keller, die er draufgeschraubt hat. Deswegen geh ich ja bei 200 vom Gas. Meine Sommerreifen haben Y (also bis 300 km/h).


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2012)

Bei Winterreifen ist eh alles möglich, da hast du eben nur die Verpflichtung ein Geschwindigkeitsschild im Sichtbereich anzubringen, um die maximale Geschwindigkeit der Reifen aufzuzeigen. Die Sommerbereifung muss aber passen. Da kannst du keinen kleineren Geschwindigkeitsindex verbauen. Und von daher wird es bei seinen Sommerreifen schon passen.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Ich hab kein so ein Schild. Ich kenn die Dinger, die man an den Tacho pappt. Hab ich aber nicht. Hatte ich auch noch nie.


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2012)

Sowas fällt eh nur auf, wenn man Werkstätten Räder wechseln lässt (Sommer/Winter), weil die sich meist selbst verpflichten, so ein Schild anzubringen. Oder aber, wenn man mit Winterbereifung und kleinerem Index zur HU fährt.


----------



## watercooled (12. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Winterreifen ist eh alles möglich, da hast du eben nur die Verpflichtung ein Geschwindigkeitsschild im Sichtbereich anzubringen, um die maximale Geschwindigkeit der Reifen aufzuzeigen. Die Sommerbereifung muss aber passen. Da kannst du keinen kleineren Geschwindigkeitsindex verbauen. Und von daher wird es bei seinen Sommerreifen schon passen.



Die Schilder sind Pflicht?! Ich hab so ein Schild noch in keinem Auto gesehen


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2012)

Freilich und zu Recht. Es gibt einige (sicher wenige) Winterreifen, die eng an der Toleranzgrenze gebaut sind und sich bei Überbelastung schnell in ihre Bestandteile auflösen. Meist planen die Hersteller aber deutliche Sicherheiten mit ein. Auch wenn man im Recht wäre, möchte kein Hersteller wegen geplatzter Reifen in der Zeitung stehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja mal erwähnt, dass ich eine Firma zum Felgenaufbereiten in Fürth/Nürnberg suche. Habe jetzt mal angehängt, warum.


Ach du Sch... 
Klar, wenn man nicht so gut oder geübt im Rangieren ist, passiert sowas ,aber in dem Ausmaß? Da hätte ich mich als Vorbesitzer ins Grab geärgert bei den teuren Felgen. Selbst bei meinen Aluetts (das günstigste bei ATU ist für meinen Clio gerade gut genug ) hab ich gegrummelt, als ich angeschrammt bin. Aber das auf den Fotos sieht ja so aus, als wäre da jeden Tag geschrammt worden oder mal 20m Bordsteinkontakt am Stück. 
Dagegen bin ich ja ein wahrer Könner


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

Im Puggi haben die mir immer den "max 190km/h" Kleber reingepappt von der Vertragswerkstatt obwohl die Ksite nicht mal so schnell lief 
Beim Ibi war ich nicht in der Seat-Apotheke zum Winterreifen kaufen.
Und der Reifenfachhändler hat nichts reingeklebt.
Hab aber meinem Bordcomputer gesagt, er soll bei 190km/h Tacho (sind ja real weniger) nen Warnton bringen


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du Sch...
> Klar, wenn man nicht so gut oder geübt im Rangieren ist, passiert sowas ,aber in dem Ausmaß? Da hätte ich mich als Vorbesitzer ins Grab geärgert bei den teuren Felgen. Selbst bei meinen Aluetts (das günstigste bei ATU ist für meinen Clio gerade gut genug ) hab ich gegrummelt, als ich angeschrammt bin. Aber das auf den Fotos sieht ja so aus, als wäre da jeden Tag geschrammt worden oder mal 20m Bordsteinkontakt am Stück.
> Dagegen bin ich ja ein wahrer Könner



Ich sags nochmal, dass ist noch garnix, was da an Schäden vorhanden ist. Werd wohl Freitag um 12 Uhr früher Feierabend machen und zu meinen Eltern fahren, um die Sommerreifen montieren zu lassen. Dann mach ich ma Photos...


----------



## Zoon (13. März 2012)

Brauch hier noch jemand feinstes Tuningzubehör?

Etel-Tuning Shop

(Ich empfehle "Steuer - Kette" und "Beifahrer - Stummschalter")


----------



## der_yappi (13. März 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Brauch hier noch jemand feinstes Tuningzubehör?
> 
> Etel-Tuning Shop
> 
> (Ich empfehle "Steuer - Kette" und "Beifahrer - Stummschalter")


 
DANKE für den herzlichen Lacher am frühen morgen


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. März 2012)

Donnerstag Früh kommen die Sommerschlappen wieder drauf. Und dann war das der finale Reifenwechsel.


----------



## ich558 (13. März 2012)

Nach meinem letzten Video vom Q7 war heute mal der krasse Toyota an der Reihne  Trotz leichter Anfangsgeschwindigkeit immer noch rund 12s auf 100 sind schon ein "extremer" Wert
Toyota Previa 2.0 D-4D 0-100 (116PS) - YouTube


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. März 2012)

heut habe ich die seit langer zeit hässlichste geschmacksverirrung gesehen (wobei ob man hiervon noch von geschmack reden kann??) : mit der sprühdose golden gesprühte Original-VW-Alufelgen auf nem schwarzen passat. Mich hätts schier vom mopped geschlagen als ich diese teile gesehen habe


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2012)

Subaru WRX STi Style. Yeah Baby! Handmade! Hat nich jeder.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. März 2012)

Ich hab die kewlen Renault-Felgen im Sommer und im Winter die Badass Anthrazit-Aluett. Pures Understatement, um die 1,2 L Hubraum zu unterstreichen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2012)

Alu im Winter ist niemals Understatement  .


----------



## Adrenalize (14. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alu im Winter ist niemals Understatement  .


Ach, die waren nicht sehr teuer, bei Stahlfelgen hätte ich kaum was gespart, und da ich die schwarzen-Stahldinger so hässlich finde, wurden es eben die 15 Zoll Alus.
Eine R32-Felge von VW kostet neu vermutlich mehr als meine 4 Felgen zusammen. 

Habs nicht mehr genau im Kopf, waren aber so um die 600 EUR für 4 Nokian-Reifen und die Felgen. Pro Felge keine 100 EUR glaubich...


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Mir hätten Winteralus vielleicht ~300€ Schaden gespart. Aber solange es keine neuen Sommeralus gibt werden die Aktuellen nicht im Winter gefahren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2012)

Da muss ich *Adrenalize* zustimmen, ALU`s sind nicht merklich teurer gewesen, deshalb habe ich auch ALU als Winterfelge.


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2012)

Kommt immer auf die Rad und die Reifengröße an.
Mein SEAT-Händler wollte mir damals verklickern, das angeblich nur Stahlfelgen oder 17"-Alus gehen.
Die 17" mit Reifen und Montage hat er auf 1500€+ veranschlagt.
Die Stahlfelgen wären so teuer gewesen wie die 15"-Alus (natürlich inkl Reifen, Montage, Einlagerung, Wäsche) beim Reifenfachhandel.

Ist ja klar wo man dann kauft


----------



## riedochs (14. März 2012)

Ich habe damals beim Rocco kauf die Winter ALU Räder von VW genommen. 800 Euro für 4 Alufelgen mit guten Winterreifen ist nicht zuviel. In WOB haben die mir aber auch keinen Papper ins Auto geklebt.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. März 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> In WOB haben die mir aber auch keinen Papper ins Auto geklebt.


Hab ich auch nicht bekommen, aber ich glaub meien sind Index T, und das ist mehr als die eingetragene VMax vom Clio. Ich vermute da ist der Papper dann hinfällig.


----------



## KastenBier (14. März 2012)

Im Winter auf Alus oder auf Stahl wäre mir ja egal - Hauptsache ich dürfte dann mal fahren 

Mein Auto steht nämlich in der Garage, nen Führerschein hab ich zwar auch, bin aber noch 17 Jahre alt. Manchmal möchte ich das System dafür steinigen


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Gibts bei euch kein begleitetes Fahren? Ich dachte das gäbs mittlerweile bundesweit.


----------



## KastenBier (14. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch kein begleitetes Fahren? Ich dachte das gäbs mittlerweile bundesweit.


 
Klar gibts das, nur nicht mit meinem Wagen und auch nicht allein


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

1 Sitzer.
Versicherung für begleitet liegt normal ja ein gutes Stück unter Fahranfänger, also daran sollte es nicht scheitern.

Alleine natürlich nicht  .


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2012)

Sei froh das du mit 17 schon den Führerschein hast und es die Möglichkeit des Begleitenden Fahrens überhaupt gibt.
Wir mussten fürs Auto alle noch brav warten bis wir min. 18 waren


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2012)

Ich hab genau im ersten Jahr des Testlaufes in NRW mit gemacht.


----------



## Klutten (14. März 2012)

Durch Zufall habe ich die Tage 4 neu lackierte S-Line-Felgen in 18" für das Cabrio meiner Mutter gefunden. Somit kann ich da schön die jetzigen 17"er gegen eine Nummer größer tauschen. Dazu am Wochenende noch H&R-Federn einbauen und auf der Hinterachse 8mm Spurplatten. Dann sieht das Auto nach ein paar Jahren endlich so aus, wie ich mir das immer vorgestellt habe und der Sommer kann kommen. Die Eintragung kostet mich ja glücklicherweise nichts. 

Im Anhang ein Beispielfoto aus dem Internet.


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2012)

Die sehen schick aus  Was für ein Auto fährt deine Mutter?


----------



## Freeak (15. März 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die sehen schick aus  Was für ein Auto fährt deine Mutter?


 
Den Felgen nach zu urteilen wohl einen Audi TT als Cabrio.


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2012)

Oder ein A4 Cabrio, ein Audi 80 cabrio.....


----------



## Freeak (15. März 2012)

Ich gehe eher von nem TT aus, da dieser Eher als "Frauenauto" gilt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2012)

Die Felge lässt mich eher an A3/A4 denken. Aber Klutten wird uns sicher aufklären können  .


----------



## Birdy84 (15. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Eintragung kostet mich ja glücklicherweise nichts.


Trägst du dir die selbst ein oder wie?^^

Edit: 





Klutten schrieb:


> Freilich und zu Recht. Es gibt einige (sicher  wenige) Winterreifen, die eng an der Toleranzgrenze gebaut sind und sich  bei Überbelastung schnell in ihre Bestandteile auflösen. Meist planen  die Hersteller aber deutliche Sicherheiten mit ein. Auch wenn man im  Recht wäre, möchte kein Hersteller wegen geplatzter Reifen in der  Zeitung stehen.


Wie ist das bei einem Wagen, der W Reifen und eine Vmax von 239Kmh eingetragen und V Winterreifen aufgezogen hat?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 1 Sitzer.


 
Als sportlichen Einsitzer hätten wir z.B. das hier für Sie im Angebot 

http://www.traumlife.de/images/articles/9212_f98240e883d7ecc3cca557de861e32cd_5.jpg

Und als "Gartenauto " wäre dieser perfekt geeignet 

http://www.seniorenfahrzeug.de/images/carello-300px-72.jpg



> Sei froh das du mit 17 schon den Führerschein hast und es die Möglichkeit des Begleitenden Fahrens überhaupt gibt.


 
Das ist auch sinnvoll, schon mit 17 in Begleitung fahren zu dürfen. Wenn ein Elternteil danebensitzt, kann der einem noch Ratschläge geben und an unübersichtlichen Stellen helfen 
Wenn nun jeder mit 18 und einem GolfIII mit Baumarkttuning auf die Straße "losgelassen" wird und sich nach den ersten 10km fahren schon umbringt, weil er noch fast keine Ahnung von Straßenverkehr hat, ist die "Erfindung" des begleitenden Fahrens schon sinnvoll


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2012)

Nun ist bei mir endlich das Heckschloss entfernt und auch die hässliche A-Säulen Antenne.


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2012)

Und wie machste dann den Kofferraum auf? Oder is der jetzt verschweißt?


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2012)

Hat nicht jedes Auto eine Verrieglung von Innen? Zumindestens kenne ich das so, ausserdem funktioniert das über meine Alarmanlage.


----------



## JC88 (15. März 2012)

Hehe, das kenn ich doch irgendwoher

saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hat nicht jedes Auto eine Verrieglung von Innen?


 
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. März 2012)

Mein Auto ist da  .
OK, erstmal nur in Papierform ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hat nicht jedes Auto eine Verrieglung von Innen?


Nö.
Mein Streetka ging elektrisch nur per Fernbedienung auf. Einzige Alternative den Kofferraum zu öffnen war ein Notschloss was man im Innenraum zwischen den Sitzen hinter einer Klappe/Miniablage angebracht hat.

Mein Aktueller bremst jetzt auch wieder.


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2012)

Mein Kofferaum entriegelt, wenn ich mich dem Auto nähere, automatisch. Von Innen kann ich ihn zumindest mit der Fernbedienung entriegeln. Aber da ist er ja eigentlich schon auf, weil ich im Auto bin und somit das Ding aufgrund der direkten Annäherung eh entriegelt ist.


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Auto ist da  .
> OK, erstmal nur in Papierform ....
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=530318"/>



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! *meganeidischbin will auchmal mit sowas fahren*
Hoffe du stellst paar, wenns soweit is, schöne Fotos rein und ein Video vom ersten mal Motor starten


----------



## Klutten (15. März 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Oder ein A4 Cabrio, ein Audi 80 cabrio.....


 
Ersteres, Baujahr 2006.


----------



## Freeak (16. März 2012)

Ach verdammt, ich hätte auf nen TT-Schwören können, nur gut das ich nicht Gewettet habe.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2012)

Ahaha ich bin gut


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! *meganeidischbin will auchmal mit sowas fahren*
> Hoffe du stellst paar, wenns soweit is, schöne Fotos rein und ein Video vom ersten mal Motor starten


 
Erstmal vielen Dank  .
Das erste Foto mit "_Blech_" drauf, sieht noch ein wenig langweilig aus  .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. März 2012)

Meine Frage wurde wohl übersehen, daher hier noch mal.



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Eintragung kostet mich ja glücklicherweise nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Trägst du dir die selbst ein oder wie?^^

Edit: 





Klutten schrieb:


> Freilich und zu Recht. Es gibt einige  (sicher  wenige) Winterreifen, die eng an der Toleranzgrenze gebaut sind  und sich  bei Überbelastung schnell in ihre Bestandteile auflösen.  Meist planen  die Hersteller aber deutliche Sicherheiten mit ein. Auch  wenn man im  Recht wäre, möchte kein Hersteller wegen geplatzter Reifen  in der  Zeitung stehen.


Wie ist das bei einem Wagen, der W Reifen  und eine Vmax von 239Kmh eingetragen und V Winterreifen aufgezogen hat?


----------



## 1821984 (16. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank  .
> Das erste Foto mit "_Blech_" drauf, sieht noch ein wenig langweilig aus  .....
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt sieht man ja doch die Fahrgestellnr.!!!!!
 Aber meinen herzlichsten und allzeit gute fahrt mit dem Spielzeug. Schönes Wetter ist ja grad. Wann hast abholung? Montag?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. März 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht man ja doch die Fahrgestellnr.!!!!!



Stimmt, ich war zu faul sie zu übertünschen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber meinen herzlichsten und allzeit gute fahrt mit dem Spielzeug. Schönes Wetter ist ja grad. Wann hast abholung? Montag?


 
Morgen Mittag um 12 bin ich in Neckarsulm zur Abholung.


----------



## 1821984 (16. März 2012)

Na dann hast ja nen schönes Wochenende wa! 
Gestern musste ich mal festellen, dass sich ein C63 (Black Series) mit geschlossenen Klappenauspuff um Welten besser anhört als offen. Offen brüllt das so abnormal los. Wenn sie geschlossen sind ist das son richtig schönes böses bollern wie man es von einem 6,3Liter Motor erwartet.

Was haltet ihr vom neuen SL (optisch)? Ich finde das teil so häßlich, ich weis nicht, was die sich gedacht haben dabei.


----------



## ich558 (16. März 2012)

Die Rückleuchten vieler neuen Mercedes Modelle gefallen mir auch gar nicht. Bei unserem Nachbarn parkt gerade die neue M Klasse. Die alte hat mir wesentlich besser gefallen. Auch der neue CLS sieht von hinten ziemlich hässlich aus (von vorne aber sehr schön). Dessen Rücklichter haben für mich die Form eines roten Mundes


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das erste Foto mit "_Blech_" drauf, sieht noch ein wenig langweilig aus  .....


Wenigstens kann jetzt jeder auf dem Nummernschild lesen mit wem man sich einlassen muss um einen S5 zu bekommen.
666


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2012)

Warum fahren die Leute so auf "666" ab? Im Freundes/Bekanntenkreis sind auch 3 Leute damit... ich hab da lieber ein Kennzeichen mit einem Sinn.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2012)

69?


----------



## ich558 (16. März 2012)

Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2012)

Nein 1337  
Nein mein erstes Kennzeichen waren meine Geburtsdaten und mein Anfangsbuchstabe und der meiner jetzigen Verlobten. Die Kennzeichen danach hatten immer eine Verbindung mit dem Fahrzeug, entweder der Name vom Fahrzeug, oder die KW Zahl oder oder oder. Wobei ich mittlerweile OF PS 190 ziemlich peinlich finden würde... von daher wird mir beim neuen Kennzeichen schon wieder was gutes einfallen. Aktuell fahre ich immernoch mit meinem NX-123 rum, welches ich aktuell auf dem 4ten Auto hintereinander fahre.

Oder den Anfangsbuchstaben meiner Verlobten und meiner und dahinter 69. Dazu noch mein Sushi Aufkleber... zweideutiger geht es glaube ich kaum noch.


----------



## Zoon (16. März 2012)

Viele hier versuchen (gerade wenn ein stärkerer Motor als normal drin ist) einfach den Typenschlüssel ins Kennzeichen zu bauen.


----------



## computertod (16. März 2012)

was ähnliches seh ich auch öfters in diversen Zündappforen: ist z.b. ne KS 50 fertig restautiert worden kommt als kennzeichen"*Landkreiskürzel* KS 50"
zumindest läuft das dort öfters übern weg^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein mein erstes Kennzeichen waren meine Geburtsdaten und mein Anfangsbuchstabe und der meiner jetzigen Verlobten. Die Kennzeichen danach hatten immer eine Verbindung mit dem Fahrzeug, entweder der Name vom Fahrzeug, oder *die KW Zahl* oder oder oder.


 
Bevor ich mir die Motorleistung aufs Kennzeichen schreibe, stricke ich mir lieber meine Penislänge auf die Buchse. 
Mir persönlich ist egal wer sich was auf sein Kennzeichen drucken lässt. Aber das mit den Schnappszahlen ist ja so "üblich". Und das "IT" Ist Job und ivnvertiertes Monogram zugleich.


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2012)

Ich bezog mich auch nur auf das "666" weil das soviele fahren... ist es kewl weil das die böse böse Zahl ist oder warum nimmt man das?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ...stricke ich mir lieber meine Penislänge auf die Buchse.


 
Brauchst du doch gar nicht, wofür gibt es Calvin Klein?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auch nur auf das "666" weil das soviele fahren... ist es kewl weil das die böse böse Zahl ist oder warum nimmt man das?



Bei mir hatte das ein hoch komplizierten technischen Grund. Oder anders ausgedrückt, es war die einzig freie Schnappszahl mit IT (ausser meiner Motorleistung, aber dazu habe ich mich ja schon geäussert) .



Riverna schrieb:


> Brauchst du doch gar nicht, wofür gibt es Calvin Klein?


 
Ahhh, so machst du das  .


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2012)

Natürlich... Calvin Klein Unterhose und Tommy Hilfiger T-Shirt.


----------



## riedochs (16. März 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> 69?


 
42


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2012)

28


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2012)

So, Sommerreifen montiert. Ich hoffe, des is nicht zu früh. Ich hätte allerdings die Felgen vor der Einlagerung sauber machen sollen. Hängt der ganze Schmodder von letztem Jahr dran.  Einfach unglaublich, was ein Schmutz.

Übrigens, ich hab meine Initialien und die PS-Zahl vom Auto auf dem Nummernschild.


----------



## JC88 (16. März 2012)

Mein Kennzeichen ergibt Null Sinn....und das darf es auch

Hab heute auch auf Sommerfelgen gewechselt


----------



## Klutten (16. März 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Trägst du dir die selbst ein oder wie?^^



Ja, meine Mutter ist eine Kundin wie jede andere auch. Daher mache ich die Eintragung selbst.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei einem Wagen, der W Reifen  und eine Vmax von 239Kmh eingetragen und V Winterreifen aufgezogen hat?



Dann brauchst du ein Geschwindigkeitsschild mit "240 km/h". Auf die bbH von 239 km/h werden nach EG-Berechnung noch 1 % + 6,5 km/h dazugerechnet. Daher muss der Reifen theoretisch (239 + 2,39 + 6,5) km/h = 247,89 km/h aushalten, was ein V-Reifen gemäß seiner Spzifikation ja nicht schafft.


----------



## ich558 (17. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche holt IT gerade seinen S5 ab- der Sack


----------



## computertod (17. März 2012)

jo und wird dabei von audi noch schön verköstigt


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche holt IT gerade seinen S5 ab- der Sack


 
Der "Sack" ist wieder da  .

Und mein Schatz steht in der Garage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hatte ich meine Kamera vergessen mit zu nehmen und konnte so nur ein wenig mit dem Handy knippsen.

So sah der erste Kontakt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so der erste Kilometerstand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen werde ich mich noch ein wenig intensiver mit meinem Wägelchen beschäftigen...


----------



## ich558 (17. März 2012)

Wow sieht wirklich super

Wie fährst du deine Neuwagen eigentlich ein? Schön sanft das Gaspedal streicheln oder von Anfang an so als hätte er schon 1000e km auf der Uhr bzw probierst du während der Einfahrphase schon aus was der Wagen leisten kann?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. März 2012)

Ich fahr wie auf rohen Eiern.
Die ersten 200 km hat er nun. Ich tuckere im efficiency Modus durch die Gegend. Bei der Geschwindigkeit muss ich mich kaum einschränken, da ich selbt im Rahmen der "erlaubten" 4.000 Upm schon Geschwindigkeiten von über 200 km/h im 7. Gang fahren könnte.

Was richtig lustig war, war die Heimfahrt mit Spurhalteassistent und Abstandsregeltempomat. Wahnsinn. Wie ein Autopilot. Das Ding lenkt, bremst und gibt selbständig Gas. Unfassbar.

Hier noch ein Bild von der Übergabe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (17. März 2012)

Von vorne sieht der richtig schnieke / gut aus.

Und wie war dein Eindruck vom DSG? Nervts oder kommst DU damit klar (nachdem du so kritisch warst)?

Zum Thema einfahren:
Ich bin mit meinem Ibi auch total pingelig umgegangen.
Aber hey - es war das erste eigene und vor allem NEUE Auto.
Kein vergleich zum gebrauchten Twingo oder 206


----------



## ich558 (17. März 2012)

Ich hab mein Bike auch behandelt wie ein rohes Ei und wirklich geschaut dass ich die erste 1000km nicht über 4000 upm kam. War zwar nervig aber im Nachhinein hatte man halt ein gutes Gefühl, da der Motor optimal behandelt wurde 

Wo liegt eigentlich der Verbrauch bei einem S5 wenn man im Eco Modus unterwegs ist?
PS: Falls der Arm im Bild deiner ist: Fahr öfters ohne Verdeckt damit er etwas Sonne abbekommt


----------



## Whoosaa (17. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> PS: Falls der Arm im Bild deiner ist: Fahr öfters ohne Verdeckt damit er etwas Sonne abbekommt


 
Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. 

Ansonsten: super Wagen, Glückwunsch zur Farbe, steht dem Wagen gut. Freuen uns auf mehr Bilder! 
Und Infos bzw. Eindrücke natürlich, aber da kannste dir ruhig noch Zeit lassen.
Und - Link zum Spritmonitor wäre noch ganz nice.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und wie war dein Eindruck vom DSG? Nervts oder kommst DU damit klar (nachdem du so kritisch warst)?



Die 7-Gang-S-Tronic ist schon eine feine Automatik. Die Schaltvorgänge sind unspürbar. Und der Kraftfluss fühlt sich richtig gut an. Ich vermisse zwar das Schalten und habe einmal versehentlich "gekuppelt", also die Bremsen sind 1A, aber man kann damit leben und es paßt zum Charakter eines Cruisers.



ich558 schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich der Verbrauch bei einem S5 wenn man im Eco Modus unterwegs ist?
> PS: Falls der Arm im Bild deiner ist: Fahr öfters ohne Verdeckt damit er etwas Sonne abbekommt


 
Momentan stehe ich bei 12 l/ 100 km. Ist aber noch recht aussageschwach, da ich erst etwas über 200 km drauf habe.

Ähem, ja ist mein Arm. Ich bin halt eher der "Indoortyp"  .



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und - Link zum Spritmonitor wäre noch ganz nice.


 
Wie gesagt, ist noch ein wenig aussageschwach aber hier der Link/ Status:

Detailansicht: Audi - S5 Cabrio - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## watercooled (17. März 2012)

Sind 4000 UPM nicbt etwas viel zum Einfahren?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sind 4000 UPM nicbt etwas viel zum Einfahren?


 
Nö. Ist genau der Wert der mit einschliesslich gestern immer gesagt wurde.
Aber ich habe bisher nur bis 3.000 gedreht, da ich keine Lust auf rasen hatte. Cruisen ist schöner  .


----------



## Burn_out (18. März 2012)

Ist das bei deinem Wagen auch so, dass der nicht von anfang an volle Leistung hat?
Bei BMW ist das z.B so das der M3 wenn er aus dem Werk rauskommt 360PS hat und im Laufe der Kilometer wird vom Steuergerät aus die Leistung mehr freigegeben bis hin zu 440PS.


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2012)

Was aber auch richtig ist. Gibt sicher viele M Fahrer die ihren Wagen von Anfang an richtig treten und der Motor dann nach 100k km schon ziemlich mitgenommen ist. Mir tut so ein Auto leid, wenn man in den Youtube Videos sieht, dass der Wagen erst 100km runter hat aber bis zum Anschlag gedreht wird


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ist das bei deinem Wagen auch so, dass der nicht von anfang an volle Leistung hat?
> Bei BMW ist das z.B so das der M3 wenn er aus dem Werk rauskommt 360PS hat und im Laufe der Kilometer wird vom Steuergerät aus die Leistung mehr freigegeben bis hin zu 440PS.


 
Nö. Theoretisch kannst du ab dem ersten Meter schon alles haben. Mal abgesehen davon das der M3 die 440 PS sowieso nicht hat, er ist mir 420 PS angegeben.

Ich war eben mal auf der BAB und habe mal geschaut wie das Verhältniss von Drehzahl zu Geschwindigkeit ausschaut. Und die haben im Rahmen des Facelifts offensichtlich auch das Getriebe geändert und nicht nur den Motor. Denn bei 3.500 Upm im 7. Gang läuft er ca. 230 km/h. Was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass er im Begrenzer theoretisch ~450 km/h fahren könnte  . Da müsste es aber schon sehr steil bergab gehen  .


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2012)

Ich hoffe AUDI verbaut dann wenigsten einen dementsprechend großen Bremsfallschirm


----------



## 8800 GT (18. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Denn bei 3.500 Upm im 7. Gang läuft er ca. 230 km/h. Was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass er im Begrenzer theoretisch ~450 km/h fahren könnte  . Da müsste es aber schon sehr steil bergab gehen  .


 
Und ich dachte mein Getriebe ist schon lang übersetzt   Die Aklasse dreht bei 210 im 7. "Gang" geschmeidige 4000U/min. Bei 160 3000U/min. Das ist doch auch recht lang übersetzt, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## 1821984 (18. März 2012)

Wenn ich da an meinen alten MX-5 denke! 220km/h im 5. Gang bei 7200U/min. Bei 7600U/min. war glaub ich der Begrenzer. Spaßiges Auto aber heute würde ich sowas niemals mehr fahren wollen im Alltag.

Eine Frage nochmal: Ihr habt ja alle 7 Gang Automatik. Als Handschalter gibt es sowas noch nicht oder?


----------



## Mosed (18. März 2012)

Doch. Porsche bietet ein 7 Gang Handschalter an bei einem grad aktualisierten Modell. 911?


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. März 2012)

der mythos einfahren ist mittlerweile kaum mehr zu tragen, da die motoren alle mittlerweile so hochwertig sind, dass man den motor nicht kaputt machen kann auch wenn man nach den ersten 10km schon voll durchtritt das einzige argument wären kolbenringe die sich einschleifen und manche lager die sich einlaufen, aber das tun sie auch bei höherer drehzahl, und da sie wie gesagt so stabil mittlerweile sind ist das einfahren nicht mehr wirklich nötig 
früher war es bei dieseln ein guter tipp in den ersten tank etwas gutes öl mit reinzukippen. Aber bei den heutigen dieseln wird dies wohl eher suboptimal sein wegen den ganzen feinen einspritzdüsen, filtern etc...


----------



## Burn_out (18. März 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings. Das stammt noch aus früherer Zeit als die Toleranzen noch nicht so klein waren wie heute. Schaden tut es allerdings auch nicht.
Übrigens wird auch heute noch von einigen VAG Dieselfahrer gerne ein Additiv zum Diesel dazugetan, dass soll das chronische verkoken der Einspritzelemte verhindern bei den älteren 2.0TDI.

@IT: Der M3 Motor streut ein wenig, daher gibt es einige Modelle die auf dem Prüfstand bis zu 440PS hatten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. März 2012)

hab mich grad mal n bisschen auf der audi-seite umgeguckt. Warum zur hölle liegt das leergewicht des S5 Cabrio gerade mal 175KG unter dem eines A8 W12 Langversion??
knappe 2 tonnen sind für ein "sprotliches" cabrio schon etwas heftig mMn


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2012)

Die Steifigkeit eines geschlossen Fahrzeugs musst du komplett in der Bodengruppe unterbringen. Schau dir mal ein Cabrio von unten an und achte auf Längsträger, Schwellerbereiche und zusätzlich Streben. Dann weißt du, warum die Dinger so schwer sind.


----------



## der_yappi (18. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Steifigkeit eines geschlossen Fahrzeugs musst du komplett in der Bodengruppe unterbringen. Schau dir mal ein Cabrio von unten an und achte auf Längsträger, Schwellerbereiche und zusätzlich Streben. Dann weißt du, warum die Dinger so schwer sind.



Meinst du nicht "offenes Fahrzeug"?


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2012)

Ist ein Cabrio kein offenes Fahrzeug?


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2012)

Ja, nur in deinem Beitrag steht geschlossen dort kann man doch auch das Dach nehmen um es zu versteifen.


----------



## 1821984 (18. März 2012)

Ich hab Klutten schon verstanden. Du musst die Steifigkeit eines geschlossenen Autos bei einem Cabrio komplett in die Bodengruppe bekommen. Der MX-5 hatte damals sehr viel Blech hinter den Sitzten verbaut. Unten waren glaube ich nochmals 4 Querstreben drin. Wenn man dieses nicht hätte würde man ziemlich schnell nen Bogen im Auto haben (übertrieben).

Ich durfte mal bei einem geschlossenenen Auto das Dach neu machen, wenn man bei solchen Arbeiten nciht das ganze Auto gegen das Zusammenbiegen sichert, fällt einem das Auto so ein. Alle Säulen (A/B/C) würden so in sich zusammenfallen.


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2012)

Frage:



> Warum zur hölle liegt das leergewicht des S5 *Cabrio *gerade mal 175KG unter dem eines A8 W12 Langversion?



Antwort.



> Die Steifigkeit eines geschlossen Fahrzeugs musst du komplett in der Bodengruppe [...] unterbringen.



[...] eines Cabrios

Ich kann in dem Satz keinen Fehler finden, man muss ihn nur richtig lesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der mythos einfahren ist mittlerweile kaum mehr zu tragen, da die motoren alle mittlerweile so hochwertig sind, dass man den motor nicht kaputt machen kann auch wenn man nach den ersten 10km schon voll durchtritt das einzige argument wären kolbenringe die sich einschleifen und manche lager die sich einlaufen, aber das tun sie auch bei höherer drehzahl, und da sie wie gesagt so stabil mittlerweile sind ist das einfahren nicht mehr wirklich nötig


 
Solange mir von einem Mitarbeiter im Werk gesagt wird, dass ich ihn auf den ersten 1.000 km entsprechend einfahren soll, tue ich das auch. Mal abgesehen davon das der Wagen wahrscheinlich bei 4.000 Upm mehr Leistung am Start hat, als 90% der Fahrzeuge bei ihrer Nenndrehzahl.

Was das Gewicht angeht, stimmt es das 4 Sitzige Cabrios brutal schwer sind. Aber solange man es mit der Motorleistung auf einen ~5kg/PS-er Wert ausgleicht, paßt das schon. In meinem Fall sind es ~ 5,9 kg/PS. Das fährt sich schon ganz gut. Vor allem wenn man sich überlegt wie sich so ein Auto anfühlen würde wenn nicht so ein Aufwand mit der Versteifung getrieben würde. Das Wäre so Verfindungssteif wie ein Schuhkarton.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Solange mir von einem Mitarbeiter im Werk gesagt wird, dass ich ihn auf den ersten 1.000 km entsprechend einfahren soll, tue ich das auch. Mal abgesehen davon das der Wagen wahrscheinlich bei 4.000 Upm mehr Leistung am Start hat, als 90% der Fahrzeuge bei ihrer Nenndrehzahl.


 Die mitarbeiter können viel sagen  Letztens habe ich einen bericht gesehen über motortests bei audi, dort wurde ein R8-Motor sofort beim aller ersten mal anlaufen sofort in den begrenzer gejagt und das über eine lange zeit (glaub mehrere stunden), und der motor hielt es unbeschadet aus. Also das mit dem einfahren, da hat jeder n anderen glauben  Ich persönlich finde es am sinnvollsten, auf den ersten paar 100km kein extrem von beiden zu machen, sprich nicht nur mit vollgas durch die bude heizen, aber auch nicht nur mit knapp über leerlauf zu fahren, sondern einfach einen mix aus hohen und niedrigen drehzahlen zu realisieren 

Und die 90% sind wohl ein bisschen übertrieben, das auto ist zwar nicht gerade schwach, aber es ist jetzt auch keine rekordleistung


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2012)

So viel Wert ich auf Fachwissen aus irgendwelchen TV Beiträgen lege. Der aktuelle Wagen ist mein 9. Neuwagen, da müsste es mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn ich meine positiven Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit nicht auf mein aktuelles Fahrzeug anwende. Ich habe keinen Nachteil dadurch und im besten Fall einen Vorteil. Also was solls?

Die Durchschnittsleistung aller in Deutschland zugelassenen PKWs liegt bei ca. 134 PS. Bei 4.000 Upm liegen bei mir 251 PS an. Ich denke mal die 90% dürften schon deutlich abgerundet sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. März 2012)

du sagtest "...mehr Leistung am Start hat, als 90% der Fahrzeuge bei ihrer Nenndrehzahl." Und nicht als bei allen in Deutschland zugelassenen autos  Und serienfahrzeuge gibt es, denke ich einfach mal,  mehr als 10% die mehr leistung als 251 PS haben 
Hab gerade mal nochmal n bisschen bei den konkurenten nachgeguckt. Einen boxster S bekommt man auch für basispreis 61950€ mit PDK (damit über 1000€ billiger als der S5 Cabrio), mit nem LEistungsgewicht von rund 4,4 kg/PS. klar , es ist halt ein 2-sitzer, aber die frage ist halt wie oft braucht man in einem spassauto wie es ein cabrio ja im wesentlichen ist, 4 sitze (außer du hast ne familie mit 2 kindern wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe)  wobei wir gerade hier angelangt sind, sind die hinteren sitze im S5 auch als solche zu nutzen, wie viel platz ist da in der hinteren reihe? kann man dort richtig entspannt mitfahren oder sind es die üblichen "Notsitze"?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2012)

Wenn der Durchschnitt bei 134 PS liegt, dann werden vermutlich nicht viele wesentlich mehr haben. So meine Mutmassung.

Wenn ich einen Roadster hätte haben wollen, dann hätte ich nichts machen müssen, nur runter in die Garage gehen und einsteigen.
Aber leider stellte sich für mich raus, das so ein kleines Fahrzeug für mich und meinen Job zu viele Hasenfüße hat. Deshalb der Wechsel. Hinten soll in der Regel bei mir auch keiner sitzen. Aber ich kann die Rücksitze umklappen und habe dann einen 750 Liter Kofferraum. Das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das der S5 einen vollkommen anderen Fahrkomfort bietet als ein Roadster, bedingt durch den langen Radstand und das hohe Gewicht. Ansonsten sitze ich halt wie ein König im S5 und er bietet alle möglichen Luxus und Hightechfeatures. Wie z.B. einen WLAN Hotspot, Google Navigation, ein echtes Autotelefon mit Zugriff auf mein iPhone Adressbuch, Abstandsregeltempomat, aktiver Spurhalteassistent, ..... Und eben vieles mehr. Insofern paßt es für mich schon.

Zum Porschevergleich, vergess die Grundpreise und vergleiche ausstattungsbereinigt, dann sieht die Rechnung ganz anders aus.


----------



## 1821984 (18. März 2012)

@itp: fährt sich das nicht bischen komisch, wenn das Auto alles von allein macht? Was mich noch interessiert, du hast was von Abstandregelung gesagt und Spurhalteassistent. Macht der Audi auch ne selbstständige Vollbremsung, wenn du gerade mal nicht den Fuss aufn Bremspedal hast und dein Vordermann geht voll in Anker?

Ich bin da ja eher nen Gegner von allem automatischen Vorgängen. Ich hätte immer das Gefühl, dass Auto macht vielleicht mal was, was ich gerade überhaupt nicht will.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. März 2012)

die fahrhilfen sind halt auch sachen, die die einen lieben und die anderen hassen. Ich gehöre eben zur letzteren fraktion^^ Aber wer sie mag, für den sind sie ja OK, und manche tragen ja mittlerweile wirklich was zur verkehrssicherheit hinzu 
Und zum preisvergleich: Ich glaube kaum, dass der audi eine so viel bessere grundausstattung bietet. Und vom wertverlust etc ist der audi sicherlich auch im nachteil. die fahrleistungen sind ebenfalls stärker beim porsche. Es ist halt doch ein auto dass seinen fokus anders ausgelegt hat als der S5. Beides sind sicherlich gute autos. Nur ich persönlich würde, wenn ich auswählen dürfte, halt eben ganz klar zum porsche greifen, da es meiner vorstellung von nem sportlichen, spassigen auto deutlich näher kommt als der kollege mit den vier ringen  
Aber jedem seines...


----------



## 1821984 (18. März 2012)

ja aber dieser hat keine vier Sitze und da ist das Thema bei einigen schon wieder vorbei. Ich kauf mir auch keine Limo wenn ich eigentlich nen Kombi will oder doch?


----------



## Burn_out (18. März 2012)

Zu der Geschichte mit dem R8 Motor. Das ist völlig normal. Ab und zu werden Stichproben gemacht und getestet. Man kann sich ja nicht alleine von die Computerdaten verlassen.
Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass sogar bei allen RS Modellen so gehandhabt wird, dass jeder Motor einmal kurz ausgereizt wird, aber daran glaube ich nicht.

Letztendlich finde ich es gut, dass IT seine Autos so behandelt. Ich kaufe lieber ein vorsorglich gefahrenes Auto als einen Wagen der von der ersten Minute an die Sporen bekommen hat.


----------



## 1821984 (18. März 2012)

Also bei uns gehen alle AMG`s die nach Übersee gehen mal kurz auf die Bahn (Werksgelände). Der eine wird bischen pfleglicher behandelt und der andere etwas weniger. Auch werden einfach mal Stichproben von Motoren genommen, die aufn Prüfstand kommen. Oder meint ihr, die bauen extra einen, der dann extra fürn Prüfstandlauf gebaut wurde. Nein so kann man keine tatsächliche Qualitätsprüfung machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die fahrhilfen sind halt auch sachen, die die einen lieben und die anderen hassen. Ich gehöre eben zur letzteren fraktion^^ Aber wer sie mag, für den sind sie ja OK, und manche tragen ja mittlerweile wirklich was zur verkehrssicherheit hinzu



Du kannst jedes Feature individuell konfigurieren oder abschalten und wenn du es garnicht willst, einfach nicht mitbestellen.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und zum preisvergleich: Ich glaube kaum, dass der audi eine so viel bessere grundausstattung bietet. Und vom wertverlust etc ist der audi sicherlich auch im nachteil.



Die Ausstattung im S5 ist im Vergleich zum Boxter geradezu feudal. BiXenon, Leder, ... alles inklusive. Beim Porsche kostet jede Schraube Aufpreis. Oder anders ausgedrückt, meine Konfig als Porsche wären wenigsten 10.000 - 15.000 mehr für weniger Auto.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die fahrleistungen sind ebenfalls stärker beim porsche. Es ist halt doch ein auto dass seinen fokus anders ausgelegt hat als der S5. Beides sind sicherlich gute autos.



Wenn es mir darum gegangen wäre, dann wäre der TTRS Plus meine erste Wahl gewesen. War aber nicht das was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. März 2012)

Und zudem sollte man anfügen welcher Mann fährt einen Boxter  Für mich gibt es nur einen Porsche den man kaufen kann  und das ist der 911er


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klar , es ist halt ein 2-sitzer, aber die frage ist halt wie oft braucht man in einem spassauto wie es ein cabrio ja im wesentlichen ist, 4 sitze (außer du hast ne familie mit 2 kindern wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe)


Da ich den Umstieg Roadster->Cabrio auch vor etwas weniger als einem Jahr vorgenommen habe(auch wenn ein paar Preisklassen tiefer) antworte ich auch mal:

Auch wenn es sich viele nicht vorstellen können(warum eigentlich?) kann ein Cabrio ein prima Erstauto sein! 
Bei gutem Wetter ist es ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl als es ein geschlossener Wagen mit noch so viel Leistung vermitteln kann und bei schlechtem Wetter bleibt es ein vollwertiges Auto. Mit so einem vollwertigen Auto nehme zumindest ich auch gerne mal mehr als nur eine Person mit, fahre lange Strecken Autobahn und transportiere auch mal mehr als nur einen Rucksack.
Alles das kann ich mit (m)einem viersitzigen Cabrio prima. Ok, Gepäck ging in meinen Roadster eigentlich auch ganz gut rein, aber mehr als zwei Personen natürlich prinzipiell nicht und nach einer Stunde Autobahn fühlte ich mich nicht mehr wirklich wie Anfang 20.

Gerade komme ich z.B. von einer ausgedehnten Einkaufstour im Nachbarland mit vier Erwachsenen zurück:
Keiner hat Rückenschmerzen und der Einkauf passte auch noch rein  .
Bei einem MXer oder einem Boxster hast du dagegen auch bei zwei Personen unter Umständen Probleme mit dem Rücken(beim Porsche eher weniger, die bekommen den Spagat meist recht gut hin) und damit den Einkauf unter zu bringen .


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. März 2012)

der boxster ist ja auch nicht entwickelt um ein alltagsauto für die familie zu sein  Es ist klar ausgelegt auf performance, ein auto für den etwas wohlhabenderen mann, der neben seinem boxster schon 1-2 andere autos in der garage stehen hat  Und in dieser hinsicht, ein spassauto zu sein, ist der boxster schon eine hausnummer.

Wobei ich persönlich ein motorrad generell einem cabrio vorziehen würde. Denn nur da hast du wirklich den "wind um die nase" (ok bis auf ein paar ausnahmen wie super7 und co) und an das verhältniss zwischen fahrleistung und preis kommt einfach kein auto ran


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der boxster ist ja auch nicht entwickelt um ein alltagsauto für die familie zu sein


Eben das leisten aber A5, 6er("zur Not" auch das 3er), E-Klasse(ok, eigentlich ist das Cabrio nur ne C-Klasse) etc. pp. . Also warum vergleichst du sie überhaupt mit einem Roadster?
(und man muss wirklich keine Kinder haben um vier Plätze im Auto voll zu bekommen )


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2012)

Was würdet Ihr für nen Felgendoktor ausgeben? Ich hab hier ein drei an der Hand, aber die Preise sind schon heftig. Der teuerste is bei ca. 500 Euro für Reparatur und Montage. Wobei nicht klar ist, ob überhaupt repariert werden kann. Bis jetzt hab ich nur telefonische Auskunft. Die Felgen haben die sich noch nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. März 2012)

Montage ist ja nicht wirklich was grosses. Nur komisch dass der eine Offerte machen kann ohne zu Wissen was es für Felgen sind und deren Zustand.
Zumal es ja auch verschraubte Felgen gibt die man nicht mal einfach so auseinander schrauben kann und dann irgendwie wieder zusammenschrauben kann. Die Hersteller geben diesbezüglich nämlich keine Daten raus.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2012)

Was den Preis angeht, pauschal wurden halt pro Felge 100 Euro veranschlagt. Dazu kommt noch die Monatage und ein kleiner Spielraum, falls die Schäden über das Übliche hinausgehen. Also bin ich bei 500 Euro. Was ja eigentlich ok geht. Ich überlege halt eher, ob ich nicht gleich ein Satz neuer Felgen kaufen soll. Wobei mir meine jetzigen recht gut gefallen.


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2012)

Welche Felge fährst du aktuell?


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2012)

ASA GT-1 8,5x18


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2012)

Da sollte sich eine Reparatur lohnen. Zu bedenken gilt es aber, dass der Bundestag vor Kurzem eine neue Richtlinie bezüglich Felgenreparaturen herausgegeben hat und starke Beschädigungen, also z.B. wo aufgeschweißt werden muss, mittlerweile verboten sind. Es sind nur noch Reparaturen erlaubt, die kleine optische Makel beheben. Der Aufbereiter sollte die Dinger also sehen, bevor er ein Angebot abgibt. Warum stellst du nicht ein paar Bilder ein?


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2012)

Die Felgen sehen zur Zeit so aus...


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2012)

Im Vergleich dazu die Felgen von User "Falk", der vor ca. 2 Wochen hier auch angefragt hat, ob man die Schäden an seinen Felgen per Felgendoktor beheben kann. Ich erlaube mir mal, die Bilder von ihm nochmal zu posten. Er hat damals auch nen Felgendoktor gesucht.


Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2012)

Die Schäden an deinen Felgen sind halb so wild und in jedem Fall einfach zu beheben. Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich rund 50 Euro pro Felge für das Angleichen der Kante und die Lackierarbeiten anrechnen - maximal 300 Euro für den ganzen Satz. Im Übrigen müssen die Reifen nicht unbedingt runter. Die meisten Felgendoktoren lassen lediglich die Luft ab und drücken den Reifen etwas von der Kante weg.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2012)

Oh cool. Geil! Ca. 300 Euro wäre ein guter Preis. 

Da werd ich mich ma morgen bei den Felgendocs durchtelefonieren, wegen Termin.


----------



## X-2ELL (19. März 2012)

@*ITpassion

ich gratuliere zum neuen Fahrzeug! Ein sehr schönen Wagen hast du da! Viel Spaß und allzeit gute Fahrt!

Grüße
*


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In meinem Fall sind es ~ 5,9 kg/PS.


 
Da sieht man mal wie "schädlich" Gewicht ist. Bei mir sind es trotz nur 190PS am Ende 5.8kg/PS. Wobei ich davon ausgehe das dein Audi trotz schlechterem Wert, eine bessere Beschleunigung haben wird.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2012)

Hast du mal nachgewogen ob du mit dem dicken Motor wirklich nur auf 1100kg kommst?


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2012)

Der Motor wiegt das gleiche wie die normalen SR20 Maschinen, da der Bock ansich gleich ist. Nur der Kopf und die Nockenwellen sowie paar Kleinigkeiten wie Kolbenbodenkühlung usw. Auf die Waage bringt der Wagen so wie er aktuell ist 1140 Kilo.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Motor wiegt das gleiche wie die normalen SR20 Maschinen, da der Bock ansich gleich ist. Nur der Kopf und die Nockenwellen sowie paar Kleinigkeiten wie Kolbenbodenkühlung usw. Auf die Waage bringt der Wagen so wie er aktuell ist 1140 Kilo.


 
Inkl. 75 kg für Fahrer und Gepäck?


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2012)

Was Nissan angibt weiß ich nicht genau, meine es sind 75kg Fahrer, 1/2 Tank und 5 Kilo Gepäck. Als ich ihn gewogen habe war es ohne Fahrer aber dafür mit vollem Tank (die 1140 Kilo). Mittlerweile sind es aber ein paar Kilo weniger, da mein D2 Fahrwerk stolze 20 Kilo weniger wiegt als ein Serienfahrwerk. Aber man sollte die Werte alle nicht so ernst nehmen, KG/PS sagt nur am Rande etwas über die Beschleunigung aus. Wie gesagt ich gehe davon aus, dass ich trotz besserem/gleichem Wert zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Chance hätte. Eventuell aus dem Stand... aber ansonstens wohl in keiner Disziplin.


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2012)

Der S5 hat ja serienmäßig quattro und wird seine Kraft (so denke ich) besser auf die Straße kriegen als ein FWD


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. März 2012)

Dafür wiegt das quattro ordentlich und zieht mehr Leistung als nur eine angetriebene Achse  hat alles vor- und nachteile...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber man sollte die Werte alle nicht so ernst nehmen, KG/PS sagt nur am Rande etwas über die Beschleunigung aus


 
Glaub ich auch, da ist das Drehmoment auch ein wichtiger Faktor


----------



## Birdy84 (19. März 2012)

Auf die Beschleunigung von 0 auf 100 Km/H wird merkwürdigerweise immer so viel Wert gelegt, dabei ist der Wert für den Alltags- oder Spaßbetrieb auf der Landstraße fast 0 relevant.



Klutten schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du ein Geschwindigkeitsschild mit "240 km/h". Auf die bbH von 239 km/h werden nach EG-Berechnung noch 1 % + 6,5 km/h dazugerechnet. Daher muss der Reifen theoretisch (239 + 2,39 + 6,5) km/h = 247,89 km/h aushalten, was ein V-Reifen gemäß seiner Spzifikation ja nicht schafft.


Danke sehr. Dann brauche ich wohl so einen Aufkleber. Wo holt man sich so was am besten/ günstigsten?


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Beschleunigung von 0 auf 100 Km/H wird merkwürdigerweise immer so viel Wert gelegt, dabei ist der Wert für den Alltags- oder Spaßbetrieb auf der Landstraße fast 0 relevant.



Ich kenne den 0 - 100 Wert meines Autos noch nicht mal. Keine Ahnung, was der Hersteller angibt. Bei der angegebenen Vmax bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Aber 0 - 100 ist wirklich nicht relevant. Durchzugswerte sagen da mehr aus. Die mir aber nstürlich auch unbekannt sind.


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2012)

Wobei in den meisten Fällen schon ein niedriger 0-100 Wert auch oft mit gutem Durchzug in Verbindung steht. Sprich ein 6s Auto beschleunigt im 4ten Gang von 50 km/h auf 100 sicherlich schneller als ein 9s Auto.


----------



## der_yappi (19. März 2012)

Hauptsache man hat (selbst) seinen Spaß dran


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eventuell aus dem Stand... aber ansonstens wohl in keiner Disziplin.


 
Mein Wagen ist mit 5,4s von 0->100 km/h angegeben. Die Coupé Version hat die Werksangabe noch einmal um zwei Zehntel unterboten. Inosfern nichts für ungut. Aber bei deiner Motorleistung + Saugmotor + Frontantrieb sehe ich deinen Wagen (Pi x Daumen) bei ungefähr 7 bis 7,5 s von 0->100 km/h. Unabhängig davon das das für den Alltag extrem bedeutungsarm ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2012)

Ich bin mit der Beschleunigung von meinem Auto zufrieden 
Video ist nicht von mir.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTeChjVHeoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Von 0- 100 finde ich auch nicht so wichtig. Wenn man aus einer Ortschaft auf 80 bzw. 100 beschleunigt ist es schon schon, wenn man nicht zurückschalten muss und das Auto auch unten raus gut zieht


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der S5 hat ja serienmäßig quattro und wird seine Kraft (so denke ich) besser auf die Straße kriegen als ein FWD



Bei ~ 200PS braucht man kein Allrad oder Heckantrieb, das bekommt man noch ohne Probleme mit Frontantrieb auf die Straße. Also da sehe ich keinen Nachteil 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein Wagen ist mit 5,4s von 0->100 km/h angegeben. Die Coupé Version hat die Werksangabe noch einmal um zwei Zehntel unterboten. Inosfern nichts für ungut. Aber bei deiner Motorleistung + Saugmotor + Frontantrieb sehe ich deinen Wagen (Pi x Daumen) bei ungefähr 7 bis 7,5 s von 0->100 km/h. Unabhängig davon das das für den Alltag extrem bedeutungsarm ist.


 
So bei 7Sek wird er denke ich liegen, irgendwas zwischen 6.8Sek - 7.2Sek. Jedoch meilenweit entfernt von 5.4Sek, hätte den S5 da nicht so schnell eingeschätzt. Dachte der wird auch irgendwo im 6.xSek Bereich liegen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. März 2012)

Das geliftete Coupé springt in 4,7 Sekunden auf 100.
Aber mal ehrlich, außer bei Opel findet man im über 300 PS Bereich kaum 6 Sekunden oder schlechter Autos.

Schon mein TT Roadster war mit 6,2 Sekunden angegeben. Das aber nur am Rande.


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2012)

Wie gesagt hab mich dann wohl deutlich verschätzt was die Beschleunigung von einem S5 angeht. Deinen TT hätte ich z.B. kaum langsamer eingeschätzt ohne mir jetzt die Daten anzuschauen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. März 2012)

Der TT war mit dem Frontantrieb gehandicapt. Die Quattro Version hat einen 5er Wert. Das Problem ist, daß der FWD für 350 Nm kaum zu gebrauchen ist.

Der S5 mit seinem Kronenrad Allrad ist eine "Macht". Da quietschen keine Socken, sondern es geht direkt nach vorne. Da merkt man wieso dieses System im S5 in dieser Saison alle Wintertests, in allen Magazinen gewonnen hat. Besser geht es kaum.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. März 2012)

naja, ohne elektrische kastrierung würde auch der super s5 rutschen, im endeffekt ist es grad egal ob weniger leistung, die aber vollkommen auf die strasse gebracht, oder viel leistung und die wieder durch el. "helferlein" weggemurkst  Wirklich starke autos erkennt man daran, wie sie bei 200km/h aufwärts beschleunigen. von 0-100 sagt rein gar nix aus. Kann ja auch mordsmäßig kurz untersetzt sein, in 3 sekunden auf hundert sein aber bei 150 in den begrenzer rennen 
Und den magazinen darf man auch nicht alles blind glauben. Meistens gewinnt da halt quattro, weil viele keine Subarus in den tests mittesten


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Dann brauche ich wohl so einen Aufkleber. Wo holt man sich so was am besten/ günstigsten?



Jeder Reifenhändler oder auch jede Werkstatt hat massenhaft von diesen Aufklebern. Sollte an sich umsonst sein.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, ohne elektrische kastrierung würde auch der super s5 rutschen, im endeffekt ist es grad egal ob weniger leistung, die aber vollkommen auf die strasse gebracht, oder viel leistung und die wieder durch el. "helferlein" weggemurkst


 
Da wird doch nichts weggemurkst. Die Elektronik ist quasi die Intelligenz des Antriebs und überträgt in Sekundenbruchteilen genau die Kraft, die zu genau diesem Zeitpunkt auch durch den Untergrund als Gegenkraft erwidert werden kann. Schneller kann sich kein Mensch auf eine Situation einstellen. Und Audi hat im aktuellen Modell eine grandiose Arbeit im Allradantrieb geleistet. Top.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. März 2012)

sie wird zwar verteilt, aber es wird auch das drehmoment teilweise künstlich verkleinert. Irgendwann ist auch allrad am ende, und sogar quattro kann nicht das unmögliche möglich machen, auch wenn viele das nicht einsehen wollen


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2012)

Ich denke alle Anwesenden sehen das ein.
Nur ist "das Mögliche" halt manchmal mehr als du dir vorstellst  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> sie wird zwar verteilt, aber es wird auch das drehmoment teilweise künstlich verkleinert. Irgendwann ist auch allrad am ende, und sogar quattro kann nicht das unmögliche möglich machen, auch wenn viele das nicht einsehen wollen


 
Klingt für mich nicht wirklich nach einem Erfahrungswert. 
Die Wintertests werden grundsätzlich mit deaktiviertem ESP gefahren. Und Subaru hat schon gegen Torsen keinen Stich machen können, da fange ich mit Kronenrad lieber gar nicht erst an.


----------



## riedochs (20. März 2012)

Wo kann ich denn günstig ein Auto bewerten lassen wegen Restwert?


----------



## Seabound (20. März 2012)

DAT.de oder ma in der Schwackeliste schauen.


----------



## riedochs (20. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> DAT.de oder ma in der Schwackeliste schauen.


 
leider nicht annähernd real die Werte.


----------



## JC88 (20. März 2012)

Autos gleichen Typs und Laufleistung bei mobile.de oder Autoscout suchen und vergleichen. Dann kriegt man annähernd ein Gefühl für den Wert vom Wagen.


----------



## der_yappi (20. März 2012)

Aber leider nur wenn man Privat verkauft.
Wenn der in Zahlung gehen soll, ziehen die Händler mal gleich 1.500 bis 2000€ ab


----------



## JC88 (20. März 2012)

Das ist der Vorteil bei Gebrauchten. Bisher hab ich meine bisherigen gebrauchten für mehr Verkauft als ich dafür bezahlt hab


----------



## Seabound (20. März 2012)

riedochs schrieb:
			
		

> leider nicht annähernd real die Werte.



Dann geh halt zu nem KFZ-Gutachter.


----------



## Burn_out (20. März 2012)

Also Tim Schrick hat mal einen Vergleich gemacht bzgl Allradsysteme. Ich denke der Mann hat Ahnung von dem was er tut

EVO IX tested by Tim Schrick - YouTube

Audi S5 vs Mitsubishi Evo IX - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber leider nur wenn man Privat verkauft.
> Wenn der in Zahlung gehen soll, ziehen die Händler mal gleich 1.500 bis 2000€ ab


Was sich wiederum an dem Wert orientiert der bei DAT drin steht.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der TT war mit dem Frontantrieb gehandicapt.



Ich hab wie gesagt keine Probleme meine Leistung trotz Frontantrieb auf die Straße zu bringen. Liegt mit Sicherheit auch daran das ich keinen Turbo/Kompressor und somit relativ wenig Drehmoment habe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Also Tim Schrick hat mal einen Vergleich gemacht bzgl Allradsysteme. Ich denke der Mann hat Ahnung von dem was er tut
> 
> EVO IX tested by Tim Schrick - YouTube
> 
> Audi S5 vs Mitsubishi Evo IX - YouTube



Ich kann zwar die Videos nicht über den Fernzugriff schauen aber der von dir verlinkte S5 ist der alte mit Torsen Differential. War z.B. auch im Wintertest 2010, dort lag er etwa 8 Plätze vor dem Subaru. Der Neue hat Kronenrad.
Ich schaue mir die Videos heute Abend mal an. Da bin ich mal gespannt ob er das gesamte Spektrum des möglichen getestet hat, oder doch nur irgendwelche sinnfreien Trackeigenschaften....



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab wie gesagt keine Probleme meine Leistung trotz Frontantrieb auf die Straße zu bringen. Liegt mit Sicherheit auch daran das ich keinen Turbo/Kompressor und somit relativ wenig Drehmoment habe.


 
Es liegt nicht am Ansaugprinzip sondern an der nicht vorhandenen Leistung, sprich wenn ein Hubraumstarker Motor zu Werke gehen würde, würde es sich ebenso verhalten.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2012)

Sehe ich anders, mit einem 5L Motor der 200PS hat bekommt man die Leistung auch nicht schlechter auf die Straße als mit einem 1L Motor bei gleichviel Leistung. Meine Mutter fährt einen Crysler NewYork 211PS V6 und 3.5L Hubraum welcher auch nur FWD hab, ich habe absolut keine Probleme die Leistung von dem Wagen auf die Straße zu bringen. Kritik ist es erst, wenn sehr früh relativ viel Drehmoment oder Leistung anliegt. Das hat man aber bei fast keinem Saugmotor, wenn es nicht gerade ein dicker V8 oder V12 ist.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2012)

Beim 0-xxx Sprint ist halt das Anfahren ein großer Faktor. Und da bekommst du schon bei 100PS FWD Probleme mit der Traktion.
Wenn der Wagen einmal rollt geht deutlich mehr Leistung auf die Straße, da reicht FWD dann auch für 300PS.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2012)

Also selbst bei meinen knapp 200 PS und Automatik gehen die Reifen, wenn mans provoziert, bis 60 durch. Möchte nicht wissen, wie das bei noch mehr Leistung aussieht.


----------



## Burn_out (20. März 2012)

Also ich denke das maximal Fahrbare mit FWD hat der Ford Focus RS erreicht. Der wurde dafür auch oft gelobt. Von Allrad halte ich nicht unbedingt soviel bgzl Sportlichkeit. Ich bin da eher ein Fan von RWD. Der ist in der heutigen Zeit auch absolut unproblematisch, außer man wohnt in den Alpen.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2012)

Wenn man es will bringt man auch mit 50PS die Reifen beim Anfahren zum Durchdrehen. Wenn man aber das Auto ein wenig kennt und weiß wie es sich verhält sind 200PS auch ohne ESP, Sperrdiff usw auf an der Front kein Problem. 

Nissan 100NX GTi mit SR20VE - YouTube

Jedoch bin ich mit recht wenig Drehlzahl angefahren, wenn man bei 4000U/Min die Kupplung knallen lässt hat man natürlich unter 100km/h fast nur durchdrehende Reifen. Aber so fährt niemand an, der Leistung auf die Straße bekommen will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, mit einem 5L Motor der 200PS hat bekommt man die Leistung auch nicht schlechter auf die Straße als mit einem 1L Motor bei gleichviel Leistung..



Der Physik ist egal wie man Drehmoment produziert. Insofern ist es Latte ob Turbo, Kompressor oder Hubraum. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Meine Mutter fährt einen Crysler NewYork 211PS V6 und 3.5L Hubraum welcher auch nur FWD hab, ich habe absolut keine Probleme die Leistung von dem Wagen auf die Straße zu bringen. Kritik ist es erst, wenn sehr früh relativ viel Drehmoment oder Leistung anliegt.



Das liegt aber schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass der Motor wohl nicht so sehr auf einen modernen/ frühen Drehmomentverlauf optimiert ist.



Riverna schrieb:


> Das hat man aber bei fast keinem Saugmotor, wenn es nicht gerade ein dicker V8 oder V12 ist.


 
Die Zylinderzahl ist vollkommen bedeutungslos in diesem Zusammenhang, Hubraum oder eben Aufladung sind die richtigen Stichworte.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Also ich denke das maximal Fahrbare mit FWD hat der Ford Focus RS erreicht. Der wurde dafür auch oft gelobt. Von Allrad halte ich nicht unbedingt soviel bgzl Sportlichkeit. Ich bin da eher ein Fan von RWD. Der ist in der heutigen Zeit auch absolut unproblematisch, außer man wohnt in den Alpen.


 
Wobei der Focus RS eher kein gutes Beispiel für Frontantrieb ist. Sowohl auf 100 km/h als auch auf 200 km/h muss er sich deutlich schwächeren Fahrzeugen geschlagen geben, da er die Motorkraft nicht besonders gut umsetzen kann. Oder andersherum, ein TTRS, bzw. 1er M Coupe fährt Kreise um den Focus RS.


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn günstig ein Auto bewerten lassen wegen Restwert?


 
Was verstehst du unter günstig? Die Dekra bietet Fahrzeugbewertungen inkl. der Restwerte (unter Berücksichtigung ortsüblicher Preise) für ~100€ an. Der TÜV wird sicher einen ähnlichen Preisrahmen aufrufen, ansonsten musst du einen privaten Gutachter in deiner Nähe suchen. Diesen findet man vorzugsweise über örtliche Werkstätten.


----------



## riedochs (20. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter günstig? Die Dekra bietet Fahrzeugbewertungen inkl. der Restwerte (unter Berücksichtigung ortsüblicher Preise) für ~100€ an. Der TÜV wird sicher einen ähnlichen Preisrahmen aufrufen, ansonsten musst du einen privaten Gutachter in deiner Nähe suchen. Diesen findet man vorzugsweise über örtliche Werkstätten.


50 Euro verstehe ich unter günstig.  Mit 100 könnte ich noch leben. Macht der ADAC sowas auch? Wir sind da Mitglied.


----------



## Seabound (20. März 2012)

Hab ich ihm auch schon gesagt. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der private Gutachter teurer aks dekra oder tüv is. Zur not einfach ma den checker anrufen. Vielleicht kommt der ja vorbei...


----------



## Burn_out (20. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wobei der Focus RS eher kein gutes Beispiel für Frontantrieb ist. Sowohl auf 100 km/h als auch auf 200 km/h muss er sich deutlich schwächeren Fahrzeugen geschlagen geben, da er die Motorkraft nicht besonders gut umsetzen kann. Oder andersherum, ein TTRS, bzw. 1er M Coupe fährt Kreise um den Focus RS.



Ich habe ja rein von FWD gesprochen. Der TTRS hat Allrad und der BMW hat Heckantrieb. Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass der Ford das maximale für FWD darstellt. Andersherum gefragt, kennst du einen Frontkratzer der schneller ist in der Kompaktklasse?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Andersherum gefragt, kennst du einen Frontkratzer der schneller ist in der Kompaktklasse?


 
Der Focus mit dem Volvo Motor , der echt schön klingt ( erinnert mich an den Audi S1 ), hat ja auch die Vorderachse fast 1:1 aus dem Rallye Focus 
Ich bin aber nicht so der FWD Fan, da, wie ich finde, der FWD nicht so dynamisch ist. 
Sachen wie mal im Regen/ Schnee Querfahren geht nicht und mal mit leicht " schmierendem" Heck duch eine Kurve fahren ist auch ( fast ) nicht möglich


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich habe ja rein von FWD gesprochen. Der TTRS hat Allrad und der BMW hat Heckantrieb. Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass der Ford das maximale für FWD darstellt. Andersherum gefragt, kennst du einen Frontkratzer der schneller ist in der Kompaktklasse?



Biddeschön: Ford Focus RS vs VW Golf VI GTI DSG Edition 35 -> Duel 27474038

Wenn ein Auto mit 100 PS und 140NM weniger nahezu die selbe Zeit auf 200 braucht, kann doch was nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass der Ford das maximale für FWD darstellt. Andersherum gefragt, kennst du einen Frontkratzer der schneller ist in der Kompaktklasse?


 
Aus der Hüfte würde ich mal sagen alle.
Aber ich schau mal nach......

Auf 160 km/h ist z.B. der Mazda 3 MPS, Renault Megan TCe250, Seat Leon Cupra, und der VW Scirocco R schneller. Teilweise bis zu eine Sekunde. Und das mit bis zu 55 Minder-PS. Das auch der 130i ein paar Zehntel schneller ist, wollte ich nur am Rande erwähnen da er mit seinem Standardantrieb nicht wirklich als Fronttriebler durchgeht  .

Deshalb meinte ich ja, dass schwächere Fahrzeuge gleichschnell bis schneller und gleichstarke Fahrzeuge (in dem Fall mit Standard- oder Allradantrieb) schneller sind. Der RS3 mit seinem Haldexallrad nimmt dem Forus RS gute 5 Sekunden auf 160 km/h ab und nach oben wirds immer schlimmer.

Insofern wären für mich eher Scirocco R (welcher auch schon den Cayman zweimal besiegt hat) oder der Renault Megane TCe 250 bessere Beispiele für flotte Fronttriebler gewesen.

Aber nichts desto trotz denke ich, dass ca. 200 PS +- ein bisschen, ungefähr das Limit darstellen. Im Winter wirds selbst bei einem guten 150 PS Wagen auf der Vorderachse teilweise eng.
Mein TTchen z.B. kam im Sommer ganz gut ums Eck mit seinen 255er Schläppchen, aber im Winter ging nichts. Null Traktion bis in den 3. oder 4. Gang, trotz 235er Winterreifen. Das kanns ja auch nicht sein.

Bei meinem Neuen mit Allrad werde ich im Winter vorraussichtlich 245er oder 255er Pneus fahren, dann dürfte die Traktion auch bei schlechtem Wetter passen.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Also Tim Schrick hat mal einen Vergleich gemacht  bzgl Allradsysteme. Ich denke der Mann hat Ahnung von dem was er tut
> 
> Audi S5 vs Mitsubishi Evo IX - YouTube


 
So, habe mir das Video jetzt angeschaut. Wie ich vermutete ist das ein test von einem 2009er S5 mit Torsenallrad. Der Neue hat eine neue Lenkung (elektrich statt hydraulich), einen neuen Allradantrieb, ein neues Getriebe und einen neuen Motor. Insofern weiß ich nicht recht was mir das Video sagen soll. Ausser das sich selbst die alten Komponenten erstaunlich gut geschlagen haben. Und das in einem weltfremden Umfeld, der Rennstrecke. Dafür ist der Wagen garantiert nicht gemacht.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So, habe mir das Video jetzt angeschaut. Wie ich vermutete ist das ein test von einem 2009er S5 mit Torsenallrad. Der Neue hat eine neue Lenkung (elektrich statt hydraulich), einen neuen Allradantrieb, ein neues Getriebe und einen neuen Motor. Insofern weiß ich nicht recht was mir das Video sagen soll. Ausser das sich selbst die alten Komponenten erstaunlich gut geschlagen haben. Und das in einem weltfremden Umfeld, der Rennstrecke. Dafür ist der Wagen garantiert nicht gemacht.


Wie willst du denn den Antrieb besser/ aussagekräftiger testen? Im Stadtverkehr oder auf der Autobahn? Landstrasse ginge vielleicht, aber da kann man objektiv keine Daten festhalten.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Biddeschön: Ford Focus RS vs VW Golf VI GTI DSG Edition 35 -> Duel 27474038
> 
> Wenn ein Auto mit 100 PS und 140NM weniger nahezu die selbe Zeit auf 200 braucht, kann doch was nicht stimmen, oder?



Der RS ist leider wirklich eine Krücke für die vorhandene Leistung, wobei ich nicht den Antrieb sondern Ford als das Problem sehe. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber nichts desto trotz denke ich, dass ca. 200 PS +- ein bisschen, ungefähr das Limit darstellen. Im Winter wirds selbst bei einem guten 150 PS Wagen auf der Vorderachse teilweise eng.
> Mein TTchen z.B. kam im Sommer ganz gut ums Eck mit seinen 255er Schläppchen, aber im Winter ging nichts. Null Traktion bis in den 3. oder 4. Gang, trotz 235er Winterreifen. Das kanns ja auch nicht sein.
> 
> Bei meinem Neuen mit Allrad werde ich im Winter vorraussichtlich 245er oder 255er Pneus fahren, dann dürfte die Traktion auch bei schlechtem Wetter passen.


 
200PS ist noch lange nicht das Limit, wie gesagt bin auch schon 330PS aus der Frontachse gefahren und das ging auch noch sehr gut. Mit meinen 162PS habe ich weder im Sommer noch im Winter mit meinen 185er Reifen Probleme.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> 200PS ist noch lange nicht das Limit, wie gesagt bin auch schon 330PS aus der Frontachse gefahren und das ging auch noch sehr gut. Mit meinen 162PS habe ich weder im Sommer noch im Winter mit meinen 185er Reifen Probleme.


 
Und wenn du aus dem Stand stark beschleunigst oder mit eingeschlagener Lenkung, dann haben nicht die Socken gequitscht?

Was die 162 PS angeht, das sind garantiert Drehzahl-Pferde, sprich unterum verstecken sie sich in den Tiefen des Motors. Also dann doch ohne Leistung los fahren.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn den Antrieb besser/  aussagekräftiger testen? Im Stadtverkehr oder auf der Autobahn?  Landstrasse ginge vielleicht, aber da kann man objektiv keine Daten  festhalten.



Ich würde sagen Allrad testet man am besten auf glattem Untergrund, da das realitätsnah ist. Aber auf einem abgesperrtem Flugfeld kann man relativ wenig für die Realität ableiten. Oder fährst du morgens über den Flughafen zur Arbeit. Ich nicht, im Winter fahre ich hingegen schon.


----------



## Burn_out (20. März 2012)

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht das der FFRS so abschmiert. Als der damals im Test war hieß es noch wie vorbildlich die Achgeometrie ist und das man kaum das untersteuern merkt usw.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wenn du aus dem Stand stark beschleunigst oder mit eingeschlagener Lenkung, dann haben nicht die Socken gequitscht?



Beim starken Beschleunigen quitscht nichts wenn man nicht mit hoher Drehzahl anfährt. Voll eingeschlagen quitschen die Reifen natürlich, das tun sie aber auch bei Allrad. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was die 162 PS angeht, das sind garantiert Drehzahl-Pferde, sprich unterum verstecken sie sich in den Tiefen des Motors. Also dann doch ohne Leistung los fahren.


 
Das ist richtig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beim starken Beschleunigen quitscht nichts wenn man nicht mit hoher Drehzahl anfährt. Voll eingeschlagen quitschen die Reifen natürlich, *das tun sie aber auch bei Allrad*.


 
Nö, tun sie nicht. Wenn ich an einer 90° Kurve mit Ampel fix losfahre quietscht nix. War aber schon beim Haldex-Allrad TT vor 12 Jahren so.
Das bei niedriger Drehzahl nichts quietscht ist auch klar. Aber ich meinte das natürlich bezogen auf einen Start mit maximaler Beschleunigungsleistung. Da gehen die meisten Fronttriebler ab einer gewissen Leistung in die Knie. Physik ist halt Physik.


----------



## Zoon (21. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wow, hätte nicht gedacht das der FFRS so abschmiert. Als der damals im Test war hieß es noch wie vorbildlich die Achgeometrie ist und das man kaum das untersteuern merkt usw.


 
Naja ist halt der "normale" RS, bei dem ist der Motor in der Tat etwas zugeschnürt, bei dem RS 500 oder bei nem der Dank Modifikationen freier atmen darf (Wolf, Raeder Motorsport) sieht das wieder ganz anders aus. Und da es kein Dragster ist sondern Tracktool für die Rundstrecke ist der 0-100 Wert bestens für die Bierklause im Eifeldorf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und da es kein Dragster ist sondern Tracktool für die Rundstrecke ist der 0-100 Wert bestens für die Bierklause im Eifeldorf.


 
Wer sich ein Tracktool mit Frontantrieb holt, dem ist vermutlich schwer zu helfen. Aber das Beschleunigen im allgemeinen ist nicht gerade die Domäne des Focus RS. Auch der Durchzug ist unter Klassenniveau, nur die VMax ist bestenfalls OK.


----------



## Falk (21. März 2012)

Ich frage mich, was ihr mit euren Autos im Straßenverkehr eigentlich macht...Wann kommt man denn schon mal in Verlegenheit, die 0-100 Zeit tatsächlich abzurufen (80-120 seh ich ja noch ein)? Und Durchzug, ist nett, aber auf einer durchschnittlichen vollen BAB verkürzt es nur die Zeit, bis man wieder Bremsen muss...


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was ihr mit euren Autos im Straßenverkehr eigentlich macht...Wann kommt man denn schon mal in Verlegenheit, die 0-100 Zeit tatsächlich abzurufen (80-120 seh ich ja noch ein)?


 
Der 0->100 Wert ist nur ein Indikator für das Spurtvermögen eines Fahrzeugs, sowie der 18m Slalom nur ein Indikator fürs Fahrwerk ist, auch wenn man faktisch nie im Slalom mit seinem Wagen fährt.
Für mich ist z.B. 80 auf 120 bedeutungslos, da ich auf Landstraßen nicht 120 fahre und auf Autobahnen nicht 80. Vor allem dank dem ACC stelle ich den Tempomat einfach auf 160 und um den Rest kümmert sich der Wagen selbst.


----------



## Seabound (21. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer sich ein Tracktool mit Frontantrieb holt, dem ist vermutlich schwer zu helfen.



Muhaa! Unser Sportfahrer Numero Uno, der von einem Hausfrauencabriolet auf ein Altherrencabriolet umgestiegen ist. Er glänzt mit seiner Motorsporterfahrung, die vermutlich unzähligen Stunden Toilettenlektüre der Auto Bild geschuldet ist. 




Mein Tracktool (Scheixxwort) wird in der Mittagspause jetzt gleich erstma gewaschen. Da hat heut nacht einer Bier drüber gekippt. Hätte ich ihn erwischt, ich vergess mich! 
Ich glaub, ich sollte abends nicht so faul sein und lieber ma den Stellplatz nehmen.


----------



## ich558 (21. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, was ihr mit euren Autos im Straßenverkehr eigentlich macht...Wann kommt man denn schon mal in Verlegenheit, die 0-100 Zeit tatsächlich abzurufen (80-120 seh ich ja noch ein)? Und Durchzug, ist nett, aber auf einer durchschnittlichen vollen BAB verkürzt es nur die Zeit, bis man wieder Bremsen muss...



Eine ähnliche Frage wäre für was man eine Gtx 580 braucht da auch mit schwächeren Karten zocken problemlos möglich ist und man die volle Power nur in wenig Fällen wirklich braucht. 
Kommt halt drauf an ob man rein auf den Nutzen aus ist oder einfach Power will egal ob man sie braucht oder nicht.


----------



## Seabound (21. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine ähnliche Frage wäre für was man eine Gtx 580 braucht da auch mit schwächeren Karten zocken problemlos möglich ist und man die volle Power nur in wenig Fällen wirklich braucht.
> Kommt halt drauf an ob man rein auf den Nutzen aus ist oder einfach Power will egal ob man sie braucht oder nicht.



Der Vergleich hinkt. Die Power der GTX 580 kannst du in bessere Bildqualität ummünzen. Beim Auto hast du wohl irgendwo recht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Muhaa! Unser Sportfahrer Numero Uno, der von einem Hausfrauencabriolet auf ein Altherrencabriolet umgestiegen ist. Er glänzt mit seiner Motorsporterfahrung, die vermutlich unzähligen Stunden Toilettenlektüre der Auto Bild geschuldet ist.


 
Na, ein wenig mit dem Kopf auf den Boden geknallt?
Motorsport ist für mich so interessant wie Fußpilz. Wobei ich vermute, dass mein "Hausfrauencabriolet" deine Möhre in Grund und Boden fuhr.
Meine "Motorsporterfahrung" sagt mir nur das die schnellen Fahrzeuge Heckantrieb oder Allradantrieb haben.


----------



## Zoon (21. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was ihr mit euren Autos im Straßenverkehr eigentlich macht...Wann kommt man denn schon mal in Verlegenheit, die 0-100 Zeit tatsächlich abzurufen (80-120 seh ich ja noch ein)? Und Durchzug, ist nett, aber auf einer durchschnittlichen vollen BAB verkürzt es nur die Zeit, bis man wieder Bremsen muss...



Wieso hast dir nen R32 geholt. Der wunderschöne 1.4er mit 80 PS tuts doch auch? 

Naja gibt Leute die am Wochenende auch mal Spass mit dem Auto (auf abgeschlossener Strecke) haben wollen.


----------



## Seabound (21. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Motorsport ist für mich so interessant wie Fußpilz. Wobei ich vermute, dass mein "Hausfrauencabriolet" deine Möhre in Grund und Boden fuhr.



Das ist natürlich möglich. Hättest du die Hodenschleuder noch, hätten wir uns ja mal nachts an ner roten Ampel treffen können ums auszuschießen. So wie Männer. Aber vorsicht, ich hab Alufußmatten drinne und nen Sportluftfilter verbaut...  



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meine "Motorsporterfahrung" sagt mir nur das die schnellen Fahrzeuge Heckantrieb oder Allradantrieb haben.



Natürlich. Aber wenn du es gaaaaanz schnell haben willst, bauste dir dann noch nen Düsenantrieb hinten dran. Da hast du dann das allerschnellste Fahrzeug mit Heckantrieb oder 4x4 und zischst ab wie Schmitz' Katze auf Crystal Meth! Und der ganze Pöbel in ihren Frontkratzern schaut ehrfürchtig zu, wie du da so am allerschnellsten durch die Lande knatterst. 


Denk nicht drüber nach, ich verarsch dich nur...


----------



## Burn_out (21. März 2012)

Oder man holt sich ein geeignetes Motorrad, dann seht ihr alle kein Land mehr

Das ich sowas mal sagen würde, als Motorradfeind, unglaublich...


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Focus mit dem Volvo Motor , der echt schön klingt


Den Ford mit 5 Zylinder kannte ich noch gar nicht. Dürfte sich mit dem Verkauf von Volvo an Geely jetzt auch wieder erledigt haben.

Aber ja, der 5 Zylinder Turbo von Volvo macht sich gut in Klang und Durchzug, gerade wieder getestet. Nur an der Tanke nicht soo empfehlenswert.


----------



## JC88 (21. März 2012)

Im Moment ist an der Tanke GARNICHTS empfehlenswert....schon gar nicht Tanken


----------



## Seabound (21. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Den Ford mit 5 Zylinder kannte ich noch gar nicht.



Doch, der Focus RS hat nen 5-Zylinder. Säuft wie nix, aber klingt gut.


----------



## Zoon (21. März 2012)

Alleine wegen den Abgasvorschriften hat sich der 5Zylinder erledigt. Der Nachfolger wird nen 4 Zylinder Turbo haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist an der Tanke GARNICHTS empfehlenswert....schon gar nicht Tanken


 
Dagegen hab ich diese App auf meinem iPhone http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/205873-app-gegen-den-spritkosten-wahnsinn.html
Spart echt viel Geld ein


----------



## Seabound (21. März 2012)

@ Zoon: Beim Nachfolger von meinem Model wird leider wohl auch kein Hochdrehzahlmotor mehr verbaut. Wird dann ein seelenloser schnöder Turbo. Sehr schade. Aber so schafft der die künftigen Abgasnormen nicht mehr.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Allrad testet man am besten auf glattem Untergrund, da das realitätsnah ist. Aber auf einem abgesperrtem Flugfeld kann man relativ wenig für die Realität ableiten. Oder fährst du morgens über den Flughafen zur Arbeit. Ich nicht, im Winter fahre ich hingegen schon.


Und driftest durch Kurven?  Auf glattem Untergrund interessiert im Alltag hauptsächlich der Vortrieb, der bei allen Techniken wohl ähnlich ist bzw. ein Unterschied im Alltag nicht spürbar ist. Was ich damit sagen will, um die Technik am besten zu beurteilen, muss du sie ans Limit bringen, sonst stellst du wohl kaum wesentliche Unterschiede fest. Ob man das nun auf einem zugeschneiten See oder auf einem Flugplatz macht, ist beides gleichermaßen fern vom Alltag.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Und driftest durch Kurven?



Niemals. Ich bin kein 17 Jähriger der möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr braucht.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf glattem Untergrund interessiert im Alltag hauptsächlich der Vortrieb, der bei allen Techniken wohl ähnlich ist bzw. ein Unterschied im Alltag nicht spürbar ist. Was ich damit sagen will, um die Technik am besten zu beurteilen, muss du sie ans Limit bringen, sonst stellst du wohl kaum wesentliche Unterschiede fest. Ob man das nun auf einem zugeschneiten See oder auf einem Flugplatz macht, ist beides gleichermaßen fern vom Alltag.


 
Auf glattem Untergrund trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Der S5 hat z.B. alle inkl. dem Aventador in die Schranken verwiesen und der S4 z.B. den Nissan GT-R. Insofern ist ein Alltagsnaher Test für mich deutlich wertvoller. Denn egal welches Fazit auf einem Flugfeld auch immer herauskommt, ich kann davon nichts im Alltag anwenden.

Was sinnlos Eigenschaften wie Spurtvermögen angeht, so hat mir mein recht gut spurtender Wagen heute den Lack. bzw. die Haut gerettet als eine Mutti im neuen 5er meinte, dass sie ihre vermeintliche Vorfahrt mit aller Gewalt verteidigen müsste. Da freut es mich dann doch wenn es ansatzlos nach vorne geht, ohne erst die Drehzahl hochjubeln lassen zu müssen. Insofern ist gutes Spurtvermögen auch ein echter Sicherheitsaspekt.


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nö, tun sie nicht. Wenn ich an einer 90° Kurve mit Ampel fix losfahre quietscht nix. War aber schon beim Haldex-Allrad TT vor 12 Jahren so.
> Das bei niedriger Drehzahl nichts quietscht ist auch klar. Aber ich meinte das natürlich bezogen auf einen Start mit maximaler Beschleunigungsleistung. Da gehen die meisten Fronttriebler ab einer gewissen Leistung in die Knie. Physik ist halt Physik.



Dann sind wir zwei verschiedene Allrad Systeme gefahren, der A4 Quattro vom Kumpel schafft es ohne Probleme das die Reifen wimmern wenn man es will und das obwohl der Wagen brutale 125PS. Zumindestens wenn die Reifen vorne voll eingeschlagen sind. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer sich ein Tracktool mit Frontantrieb holt, dem ist vermutlich schwer zu helfen. Aber das Beschleunigen im allgemeinen ist nicht gerade die Domäne des Focus RS. Auch der Durchzug ist unter Klassenniveau, nur die VMax ist bestenfalls OK.


 
Da halte ich dagegen: 

8:43 --- 141.797 km/h -- Honda Integra Type R (sport auto 12/00)
8:47 --- 140.721 km/h -- Honda Civic Type-R, 200 PS/1246 kg (sport auto 11/01)
8:49 --- 140.189 km/h -- Renault Clio Sport V6, 226 PS/1381 kg (sport auto 07/01)
8:49 --- 140.189 km/h -- Audi TT 1.8T quattro Coupé, 225 PS/1461 kg (sport auto 11/98)

Auch mit einem FWD kann man gut auf einem Track fahren, wie die oberen Zeiten zeigen.


----------



## ich558 (21. März 2012)

Und nebenbei noch fast genau so bequem wie ne Klima. Mich nervt unser 12s Toyota da tierisch , da man nach jedem abbiegen Vollgas braucht und keinerlei Reserven hat. Bei unseren Audi hingegen braucht man selbst beim Überholen kein Vollgas. Bei einem Veyron hat man es dann nochmals bequemere


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann sind wir zwei verschiedene Allrad Systeme gefahren, der A4 Quattro vom Kumpel schafft es ohne Probleme das die Reifen wimmern wenn man es will und das obwohl der Wagen brutale 125PS. Zumindestens wenn die Reifen vorne voll eingeschlagen sind.



125 PS dürfte der A4 B5 1,8 sein. Ich wußte garnicht das es davon einen Quattro überhaupt gab  .

So quietscht ein 450 PS Kronenrad-Allradler  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sH_T77Jc6kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Riverna schrieb:


> Da halte ich dagegen:
> 
> 8:43 --- 141.797 km/h -- Honda Integra Type R (sport auto 12/00)
> 8:47 --- 140.721 km/h -- Honda Civic Type-R, 200 PS/1246 kg (sport auto 11/01)
> ...


 
Die Werte sind ja alle extrem schlecht. VW bewarb den Scirocco R mit einer 8:15 und das mit FWD.


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2012)

Womit VW warb interessiert eigentlich nicht, ich erinnere da nur an den Nissan GTR. Zu dem Video... der fährt bei 30km/h los. Kaum zu vergleichen mit aus dem Stand mit eingeschlagenen Rädern. Wenn ich bei 30km/h durchtrette quitscht trotz FWD bei mir auch nichts


----------



## Lolm@n (21. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> @ Zoon: Beim Nachfolger von meinem Model wird leider wohl auch kein Hochdrehzahlmotor mehr verbaut. Wird dann ein seelenloser schnöder Turbo. Sehr schade. Aber so schafft der die künftigen Abgasnormen nicht mehr.


 
Was fährst du schon wieder?
Der Thread ist tag für tag göttlich  danke IT das es dich gibt sonst wäre der Abend nicht mehr lustig


----------



## Birdy84 (21. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Niemals. Ich bin kein 17 Jähriger der möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr braucht.


Ginge mit deinem Wagen ohne Schnee oder viel Gewalt auch gar nicht.^^



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auf glattem Untergrund trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Der S5 hat z.B. alle inkl. dem Aventador in die Schranken verwiesen und der S4 z.B. den Nissan GT-R. Insofern ist ein Alltagsnaher Test für mich deutlich wertvoller. Denn egal welches Fazit auf einem Flugfeld auch immer herauskommt, ich kann davon nichts im Alltag anwenden.


Genau wie ein Test auf Schnee.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 125 PS dürfte der A4 B5 1,8 sein. Ich wußte garnicht das es davon einen Quattro überhaupt gab  .
> 
> So quietscht ein 450 PS Kronenrad-Allradler  :


Ein Bekannter hat einen A4 DTM und selbst das Schiff kommt trotz 220PS und Quattro quer beim Abbiegen aus dem Stand, wenn man es übertreibt.


----------



## JC88 (21. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dagegen hab ich diese App auf meinem iPhone http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/205873-app-gegen-den-spritkosten-wahnsinn.html
> Spart echt viel Geld ein


 
Thx, die hab ich aber schon 

Ganz praktisch ist es schon, wobei es sich mittlerweile nicht mehr viel nimmt. Zumindest nicht bei uns.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zu dem Video... der fährt bei 30km/h los. Kaum zu vergleichen mit aus dem Stand mit eingeschlagenen Rädern. Wenn ich bei 30km/h durchtrette quitscht trotz FWD bei mir auch nichts


 
So besser?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJhNJn91fqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein Quietschen, kein Nichts, nur Beschleunigung.


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2012)

Habe ich irgendwo behauptet das ein S5 beim Losfahren Traktionsprobleme hat oder wieso versuchst du mich mit solchen Videos zu überzeugen? Verstehe den Sinn darin gerade nicht wirklich...


----------



## roadgecko (21. März 2012)

Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, wesshalb die Elektronik die Drehzahl bei 3.500 upm hält, bis eingekuppelt wird. Mit höherer Drehzahl würde die Beschleunigung sicherlich etwas leiden, was aber dann an mangelnder Traktion liegen könnte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. März 2012)

Du hast doch vor ein paar Beiträgen noch behauptet das der Quattro nichtmal 125 PS sauber auf die Straße bringt  .
Also entweder oder. Entweder du stellst keine Aussagen in den Raum welche nicht haltbar sind. Oder du musst mit der Gegenprobe leben.


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann sind wir zwei verschiedene Allrad Systeme gefahren, der A4 Quattro vom Kumpel schafft es ohne Probleme das die Reifen wimmern wenn man es will und das obwohl der Wagen brutale 125PS. *Zumindestens wenn die Reifen vorne voll eingeschlagen sind. *


 
Mehr brauch ich dazu wohl nicht sagen...


----------



## Nekro (21. März 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> danke IT das es dich gibt sonst wäre der Abend nicht mehr lustig


 
Wenn so viele gegen ihn stänkern muss er ja seine Aussagen irgendwie belegen, gelingt ihm ja auch. 
Und bleibt sachlich, was viele ja nicht schaffen wenn man sich so die letzten Seiten anguckt


----------



## Lolm@n (21. März 2012)

Nekro schrieb:


> Wenn so viele gegen ihn stänkern muss er ja seine Aussagen irgendwie belegen, gelingt ihm ja auch.
> Und bleibt sachlich, was viele ja nicht schaffen wenn man sich so die letzten Seiten anguckt


 
Das war auch nicht negativ gemeint aber IT vs der Rest ist schon immer wieder lustig das muss man einfach zugeben


----------



## Pave (22. März 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, wesshalb die Elektronik die Drehzahl bei 3.500 upm hält, bis eingekuppelt wird. Mit höherer Drehzahl würde die Beschleunigung sicherlich etwas leiden, was aber dann an mangelnder Traktion liegen könnte.



Das hat nix mit Traktion zu tun, das ist die Idiotenabriegelung für die Leute, denen es nicht einleuchtet dass es extrem ungesund für einen Motor ist wenn du ihn permanent (im Leerlauf oder unter Volllast ist dabei ziemlich egal) in den Begrenzer schickst.

Macht mein Superb auch, allerdings schon bei 2500min^-1. Traktionsprobleme hat er da auch schon, da er da schon das volle Drehmoment bringt.

Übrigens zu dem Thema welcher Antrieb was sauber auf die Straße bringt:
Bei entsprechender Übersetzung gehen dir auch 50 PS durch, siehe Traktoren.

Und der beste Allrad ist und bleibt (von denen mit mech. Sperrdifferenzial etc. mal abgesehen) der von Mitsubishi in den neueren Evos (glaube ab der 8. Generation) mit dem AYC-System.


----------



## ich558 (22. März 2012)

Glaub ich kaum das die Drehzahlbegrenzung für die Gesundheit begrenzt wird. Wer meint er muss im Stand in den Begrenzer drehen kann einfach in N gehen und durchtreten.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub ich kaum das die Drehzahlbegrenzung für die Gesundheit begrenzt wird. Wer meint er muss im Stand in den Begrenzer drehen kann einfach in N gehen und durchtreten.



Geht bei neueren Autos nur nicht mehr, Wie es dein Vorposter schon sagte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Geht bei neueren Autos nur nicht mehr, Wie es dein Vorposter schon sagte.


 
Bei meinem Scirocco hatte ich es einen Tag vor dem Verkauf mal getestet. Wenn ESP an war konnte man nur bis 3.500 im Leerlauf drehen, wenn es aus war bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Pave (22. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei meinem Scirocco hatte ich es einen Tag vor dem Verkauf mal getestet. Wenn ESP an war konnte man nur bis 3.500 im Leerlauf drehen, wenn es aus war bis zum geht nicht mehr.



dürfte wohl daran liegen dass man bei jemandem, der das ESP komplett deaktiviert annimmt, dass er das Fahrzeug auch entsprechend bewegen kann.

War der Scirocco mit DSG oder Handschalter?

Bei DSG vermute ich nämlich, dass dieses die Drehzahl im Leerlauf immer abriegelt, für einen vernünftigen Kavalierstart hast du dort doch LaunchControl


----------



## roadgecko (22. März 2012)

Pave schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Traktion zu tun, das ist die Idiotenabriegelung für die Leute, denen es nicht einleuchtet dass es extrem ungesund für einen Motor ist wenn du ihn permanent (im Leerlauf oder unter Volllast ist dabei ziemlich egal) in den Begrenzer schickst.
> 
> Macht mein Superb auch, allerdings schon bei 2500min^-1. Traktionsprobleme hat er da auch schon, da er da schon das volle Drehmoment bringt.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte damit nur sagen, das ohne Begrenzung und wenn die Volle  leistung plötzlich auf alle Räder wirkt, es auch bei einem Allrad zu  Traktionsproblemen kommt. Es sei denn es wird elektronisch eingebremst  so wie z.B.: mit der Drehzahlbegrenzung.

Für die Beschleunigung ist die erste Variante, so wie sie ist sicherlich besser. Stichwort Haft- und Gleitreibung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2012)

Pave schrieb:


> dürfte wohl daran liegen dass man bei jemandem, der das ESP komplett deaktiviert annimmt, dass er das Fahrzeug auch entsprechend bewegen kann.


 
Bei VWs kannst du das Stabilitätsprogramm nicht komplett abschalten, sondern nur teilweise


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2012)

Die Drehzahlbegrenzung ist aber nicht wegen möglichen Traktionsproblemen vorhanden


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur sagen, das ohne Begrenzung und wenn die Volle  leistung plötzlich auf alle Räder wirkt, es auch bei einem Allrad zu  Traktionsproblemen kommt. Es sei denn es wird elektronisch eingebremst  so wie z.B.: mit der Drehzahlbegrenzung.
> 
> Für die Beschleunigung ist die erste Variante, so wie sie ist sicherlich besser. Stichwort Haft- und Gleitreibung.


 
Die Grenzen der Traktion liegen bei einem guten Allradler jenseits dessen was man abrufen kann. Deshalb werden Fahrzeuge vom Schlage eines Porsche Turbo 997 MKII mit 3 Sekunden auf 100 gemessen oder ein Nissan GT-R mit 3,2 Sekunden auf 100. Wenn die Elektronik die Leistung reduzieren würde, dann frage ich mich wie man dann in 3 Sekunden auf 100 gebeamt wird?!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Grenzen der Traktion liegen bei einem guten Allradler jenseits dessen was man abrufen kann. Deshalb werden Fahrzeuge vom Schlage eines Porsche Turbo 997 MKII mit 3 Sekunden auf 100 gemessen oder ein Nissan GT-R mit 3,2 Sekunden auf 100. Wenn die Elektronik die Leistung reduzieren würde, dann frage ich mich wie man dann in 3 Sekunden auf 100 gebeamt wird?!


 
Beim Porsche Turbo S 997 gehen trotz Sportreifen und LC alle 4 Räder durch und ziehen schwarze Streifen 

GRIP - Porsche Turbo S 918 Spyder Edition - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (22. März 2012)

Ab 300PS ist sicherlich Allrad/Heckantrieb besser, darunter kann man auch mit einem FWD die Leistung auf die Straße bringen ohne nennenswerten Leistungsverlust. Weiß gar nicht war man da groß rumdiskutieren muss... gut besser als sich über Spritpreise zu unterhalten


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2012)

Ich war eben unterwegs und wollte mir mal meine Lautsprecher in den Endtöpfen anhören, bei der Gelegenheit habe ich den "Dynamic"-Modus getestet. Unfassbar mit welcher Spontanität es nach vorne geht. Da muss ich mich erst dran gewönnen. Abartig . Vor allem im Vergleich merkt man erst wie phlegmatisch der "Efficency"-Modus ist. Da nimmt er ja kaum Gas an.

Achso, die Lautsprecher klingen super, irgendwo zwischen V8 Bollern und V6 kreischen, mit einer schmutzigen Portion speutzen und spucken. Ist mir zwar zu auffällig aber lustig ist es allemal.


----------



## Riverna (22. März 2012)

Ein S5 muss "lärm" machen, aber was meinst du mit Lautsprecher? Hat Audi ein Soundsystem verbaut so das man im Innenraum den Auspuffsound mehr hört? Oder stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch und hab was nicht verstanden?


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2012)

In den Endtöpfen sind Lautsprecher, damit man unterschiedliche Motorsounds generieren kann. Also die Steigerung des Klappenauspuffs.

Das ist das System (hat der A6, S4, S5):

http://forum.spiegel.de/f22/audi-a6-avant-lautsprecher-im-auspufftopf-40224-15.html


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2012)

Um 23:37 habe ich den verlinkten Artikel gelesen, seit 23:38 kann ich den S5 nicht mehr ernst nehmen(genau wie den Maserati mit "nur" Klappe der hier immer durch die Innenstadt röhrt).


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2012)

Man kann den Quatsch auch abschalten  .


----------



## Riverna (22. März 2012)

Ich find das nicht schlimm, hauptsache das Auto klingt gut.  Wobei der Motor sowas doch sicherlich gar nicht nötig hätte, der würde doch auch ohne Soundsystem doch mehr als ordentlich klingen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2012)

Tut er auch. Das Sound-Spiel gibt es nur manuell unter "Individual" oder im "Dynamic"-Modus. Alle anderen Betriebsmodis haben die Lautsprecher deaktiviert. Dann klingt der Motor dumpf und kraftvoll.

Im übrigen gibts das System auch im neuen BMW M550d und im M5.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2012)

Das ist sowieso abartig was aktuell wieder an Auspuff ab Werk erlaubt wird. Kein TÜV oder Dekra würde jemals nachträglich genehmigen was die neueren Sportwagen wieder am rum schreien sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. März 2012)

Einige Leute brauchen halt immer unfreiwilliges Publikum im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr  .


----------



## Freeak (23. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Einige Leute brauchen halt immer unfreiwilliges Publikum im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr  .



Na ja, ich meine wenn einer mit nem Lambo um die Ecke Cruist dann muss auch der Motor bzw. Auspuffsound was hermachen. Ich meine was hat man von nem 200.000 Euro Supersportler wenn das Teil klingt wie ne Nähmaschiene auf Extasy? Und so ein V10 der macht schon einen netten Sound.


----------



## Pave (23. März 2012)

@Olstyle:
Du dafst dann aber auch keinen 911er mehr ernstnehmen. Der Motor klingt ohne Soundgenerator einfach nur mehr lächerlich.
Soundengineering ist heute standard in der FZG-Industrie bei Fahrzeugen, die halt gut klingen sollen.

Super gegenbeispiel sind Gruppe-N Rallyeautos, da hörst du genau gar nix mehr vom Motor, sondern ausschließlich den Turbo (von den Zündaussetzern fürs schalten mal abgesehen).

Nochmal:
Selbst der beste Allrad wird dir bei ausreichend Drehmoment durchgehen. Du kommst nunmal über die Reibwerte von ca. 1.1 nicht raus (zumindest nicht ohne richtige Rennreifen, die aber wiederum nix im Straßenverkehr verloren haben). Ist auch gar nicht notwendig, ein schnelles Auto muss nicht zwingend jeden Ampelstart gewinnen. Viel Interessanter ist bei einem guten Allradsystem die Kraftverteilung, wodurch beim Beschleunigen höhere Seitenkräfte aufgenommen werden können (Stichwort Kammscher Kreis).
Zudem gibts noch eine entsprechende Momenteinleitung über die Z-Achse, wenn du einen "intelligenten" Allrad (z.B. eben Active Yaw Control) hast.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2012)

Freeak schrieb:


> Na ja, ich meine wenn einer mit nem Lambo um die Ecke Cruist dann muss auch der Motor bzw. Auspuffsound was hermachen. Ich meine was hat man von nem 200.000 Euro Supersportler wenn das Teil klingt wie ne Nähmaschiene auf Extasy? Und so ein V10 der macht schon einen netten Sound.


Die Frage ist aber auch in welcher Lautstärke dieser Sound kommt. Wenn du z.B. mal einen 80er-90er Jahre Ferrari mit den heutigen vergleichst wirst du feststellen dass die alten auch prima klingen, aber bei gefühlt 100dB weniger Lautstärke.


Pave schrieb:


> @Olstyle:
> Du dafst dann aber auch keinen 911er mehr ernstnehmen. Der Motor klingt ohne Soundgenerator einfach nur mehr lächerlich.
> Soundengineering ist heute standard in der FZG-Industrie bei Fahrzeugen, die halt gut klingen sollen.


Bei den Wakü 911ern hat man sehr lange an an Abgasanlage und Co gearbeitet damit sie ähnlich den alten Lukü Porsches klingen, das stimmt schon. Lautsprecher im Auspuff wären mir aber neu(was nicht heißt dass es sie nicht vielleicht gibt, ich weiß es nur nicht).


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. März 2012)

Viele hochpreisige Neuerscheinungen setzen darauf. Ich sehe darin nur den digitalen Nachfolger der alten analogen Lösung, sprich Klappenauspuff. Beides hat fahrtechnisch nicht den geringsten Sinn, sind halt nur Maßnahmen um den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern gegen ihren Willen mit zu teilen, dass sie unbedingt mal hinschauen müssen. Peinlich, peinlich. Insofern bin ich froh, dass man die elektronische Variante deaktivieren kann.


----------



## Burn_out (23. März 2012)

Pave schrieb:


> Super gegenbeispiel sind Gruppe-N Rallyeautos, da hörst du genau gar nix mehr vom Motor, sondern ausschließlich den Turbo (von den Zündaussetzern fürs schalten mal abgesehen).


 
Das sind keine Zündaussetzer. Das ist das ALS


----------



## Falk (23. März 2012)

Thema Sound: meine Frau hat mich letztens darüber aufgeklärt, dass der Golf beim Gasgeben draußen (also für die Umstehenden) viel präsenter ist als für den Fahrer. Sprich: obwohl die Karre recht laut ist, hat man als Fahrer davon eigentlich nichts. Das finde ich irgendwie auch seltsam, aber bisher hat sich niemand umgedreht


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2012)

Beim M3 z.B. gibt es dafür ein Rohr was den Motorensound in den Innenraum leitet als "Lösung".


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. März 2012)

haha, andere machen das Fenster runter


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2012)

Und wieder andere machen das Dach runter  .


----------



## Freeak (23. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und wieder andere machen das Dach runter  .


 
Und wieder Andere.... ich glaube ich lasse die Videos für sich Sprechen.

Grip 7er BMW gegen Nissan Skyline GTR R33 Teil 1 - YouTube

Grip 7er BMW gegen Nissan Skyline GTR R33 Teil 2 - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (23. März 2012)

Der R33 ist schon ein geiles Gerät


----------



## Falk (23. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim M3 z.B. gibt es dafür ein Rohr was den Motorensound in den Innenraum leitet als "Lösung".


 
Die "Lösung" hab ich auch...trotzdem ist es drinnen leiser als draußen.


----------



## Freeak (23. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der R33 ist schon ein geiles Gerät



Auf jeden fall, aber rein von der Karosserie gefällt mit der der R-34 GT-R am besten. Das ist ein Absolutes Traumauto.


----------



## Riverna (23. März 2012)

Ich find den R33 schöner, wirklich nicht so bullig. Der R34 ist mir zu prollig von vorne... Traumwagen sind beide meiner Meinung nach nicht. Dafür sind sie mittlerweile zu günstig...


----------



## Burn_out (23. März 2012)

Der JP ist schon ein Verrückter. Ich mag die PS Profis


----------



## nyso (23. März 2012)

Der soll den mit seinem Skyline mal mit nem R8V10 rausfordern Oder nem Audi Quattro
Der Quattro hat doch "nur" 400PS, oder? Trotzdem würde er mit dem 800PS Skyline wohl den Boden aufwischen

Edit: Was meint ihr was der hier für einen Verbrauch hat?
http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=wblwxb2e1ono 

15 Liter locker, oder?
Ist ansonsten ein schönes Auto, damals echt ein Prachstück, und heute auch nicht zu verachten denke ich. Nur der Verbrauch halt.


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Beim M3 z.B. gibt es dafür ein Rohr was den Motorensound in den Innenraum leitet als "Lösung".



Hat der Ford Focus ST auch... Unnötiger Mist in meinen Augen.


----------



## Riverna (23. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Der soll den mit seinem Skyline mal mit nem R8V10 rausfordern Oder nem Audi Quattro
> Der Quattro hat doch "nur" 400PS, oder? Trotzdem würde er mit dem 800PS Skyline wohl den Boden aufwischen


 
Weder ein Audi Quattro noch ein R8V10 hätte eine Chance gegen einen 800PS starken R33. Lediglich der S1 hätte eine Chance, aber ein Rallyfahrzeug mit einem Straßenfahrzeug zu vergleichen würde wenig Sinn machen.


----------



## nyso (23. März 2012)

Der Quattro braucht 3,2s von 0-100,da muss auch ein 800Ps Skyline erstmal ankommen.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Viele hochpreisige Neuerscheinungen setzen darauf. Ich sehe darin nur den digitalen Nachfolger der alten analogen Lösung, sprich Klappenauspuff. Beides hat fahrtechnisch nicht den geringsten Sinn, sind halt nur Maßnahmen um den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern gegen ihren Willen mit zu teilen, dass sie unbedingt mal hinschauen müssen. Peinlich, peinlich. Insofern bin ich froh, dass man die elektronische Variante deaktivieren kann.


Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Ein Klappenauspuff soll doch bloß für eine geringere Lautstärke bei geringer Geschwindigkeit sorgen.


----------



## Riverna (23. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Der Quattro braucht 3,2s von 0-100,da muss auch ein 800Ps Skyline erstmal ankommen.


 
Und weiter? Wer interessiert sich für 0 - 100km/h Werte?
Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal, ein Rallyfahrzeug mit einem Straßenfahrzeuge vergleichen? Ungeschickt...

Man vergleicht den Spritverbrauch einer Boing 747 auch nicht dem dem eines PKW´s und wirft dem PKW dann vor, pro Person mehr Sprit zu verbrauchen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. März 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Ein Klappenauspuff soll doch bloß für eine geringere Lautstärke bei geringer Geschwindigkeit sorgen.


 
Oder umgekehrt, liegt halt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. März 2012)

wobei die klappensteuerung auch genutzt wird um den TÜV bei der abnahme zu verar...en  wird häufig bei motorrädern gemacht, in dem fenster das vorgeschrieben ist für die abnahme wird die klappensteuerung aktiviert, der bock erfüllt die lärmvorschrift. und im übrigen geschwindigkeitsbereich, also dieser der nicht TÜV-relevant ist, wirds laut ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Edit: Was meint ihr was der hier für einen Verbrauch hat?
> Gebrauchtwagen: Audi, 100, quattro Klimaautomatik-SHZ-GSD-AHK, Benzin,
> 
> 15 Liter locker, oder?
> Ist ansonsten ein schönes Auto, damals echt ein Prachstück, und heute auch nicht zu verachten denke ich. Nur der Verbrauch halt.


 
Übersicht: Audi - 100 - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Ein Klappenauspuff soll doch bloß für eine geringere Lautstärke bei geringer Geschwindigkeit sorgen.


Wenn es nur im oberen Drehzahlbereich laut werden würde(weil man dem Motor mehr Luft zum Atmen lassen muss) hätte ich da ja kein Problem mit. 
In der Praxis ist es aber eine manuell gesteuerte Klappe die beim TÜV zu gemacht wird und per Knopfdruck wieder aktiviert werden kann sobald man durch die Abnahme ist. Und dieser Knopf ist auch nicht versteckt oder so sondern vollkommen legal(ab Werk, zum nachrüsten ist das undenkbar).
Aber wehe mein Auto wird auch nur ein dB lauter weil es halt 40 Pferde mehr aus dem Motor holt als ab Werk.

Btw.: Morgen gehts zur Techno Classica. Youngtimer sollen dabei ein größere Thema sein. Aber wie eben diese nach Essen gekommen sind müssen die Besitzer wohl verschwiegen, schließlich ist das ganze Ruhrgebiet Umweltzone  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. März 2012)

Dieser Beitrag entsteht gerade auf meinem iPad3 gekoppelt an den WLAN Hotspot von meinem S5 im Autokino.
Verrückt  .


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2012)

Toll im Autokino nichts besseres zu tun haben- ich wär da am knattern  
Ist doch nix besonders. Ich mach mitm iPhone auch öfters Hotspots für andere auf wenn ich lieb gebittet werde


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2012)

Und, kommt der Moviesound aus deinen Auspuffrohren?


----------



## Riverna (23. März 2012)

Mensch er wollte doch nur dezent auf sein vorhandenes iPad hinweisen.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mensch er wollte doch nur dezent auf sein vorhandenes iPad hinweisen.


 
Gefällt mir. Vor allem, dass es das brandneue Modell ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Toll im Autokino nichts besseres zu tun haben- ich wär da am knattern


 
Mit meinem ersten gejailbreakten iPhone konnte ich das auch schon 2007. Aber über den Hotspot im Auto war für mich neu.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2012)

Ich ebenfalls aber ich weiß schon was du meinst. Ist schon cool wie nun schon die Autos vernetzt sind. Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Hotspot vom Auto. Muss man sich da auch einen Anbieter suchen und, ähnlich wie beim Smartphone, eine Internetflat abschließen oder ist dieser Service bzw. die reine Internetnutzung kostenlos?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Du hast unter der Klappe vom SD Kartenleser einen SIM Slot. Da habe ich meine 2. Karte vom iPhone drinn. Und kann damit telefonieren und eben Hotspot + Daten fürs Navi drüber laufen lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist doch nix besonders. Ich mach mitm iPhone auch öfters Hotspots für andere auf wenn ich lieb gebittet werde



Ich hab's grad ganz blöd ...
Fahren grad an die Ostsee, iPad mit, aber den Pin vergessen . Nun bin ich auch über mein iPhone im i-net, zum Glück hab ich das noch mitgenommen


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab's grad ganz blöd ...
> Fahren grad an die Ostsee, iPad mit, aber den Pin vergessen .




Epic Fail!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Epic Fail!


 
Kann man wohl sagen


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2012)

Falls jemand an einem Tag wie heute nicht weiß was er die nächsten 10min machen soll: Ich hab gestern aus Langeweile wiedermal ein Video beim Fahren gemacht   Ich schaue öfters mal solche Videos in Youtube an daher wollte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 
Audi Q7 4.2 TDI- a normal trip at night - YouTube


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Sowas schaue ich mir prinzipiell auch gerne an, aber sorry - deins ist total langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn schon, dann bitte auch 2 Kameras, Hauptkamera zeigt ein wenig Innenraumview sowie Blick durch die Fensterscheibe, zweite kleine Kamera zeigt Blick auf die Instrumente. Da hat man dann auch was zu gucken, wenn man mal wirklich nichts zu tun hat.  Aber so..


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2012)

ICh weiß das es langweillig ist aber egal mir war ja auch langweillig. War eine spontane Aktion. Außerdem hab ich nur eine Kamera und das ist das Handy also nix da mit 50 Perspektiven


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Das Wetter ist schön, mein Wagen mittlerweile eingefahren. Also habe ich einen schönen Ausritt unternommen, im Anschluß den Wagen wieder vollgetankt und gewaschen. Also die top Gelegenheit endlich mal ein paar Bilder zu machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein kleines Filmchen vom Verdeck beim fernbedienten öffnen gibts auch noch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6X7XoMkFFvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2012)

Ist schon eine Hammer Kiste. Die Farbkonfiguartion im Inneren sieht auch super aus  Nur die 4 Endrohre wirken ein kleines bisschen zu überdimensioniert wenn man bedenkt der RS5 hat zwei


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist schon eine Hammer Kiste. Die Farbkonfiguartion im Inneren sieht auch super aus  Nur die 4 Endrohre wirken ein kleines bisschen zu überdimensioniert wenn man bedenkt der RS5 hat zwei


 
Stimmt. Mein Favorit wäre die S-Line Variante vom 2.0 TFSi gewesen. 2 dicke, glänzende Rohre.
Der RS5 hat 4 Rohre, welche hinter zwei Fakeblenden in der Stoßstange zu sehen sind.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2012)

Vier optisch eindeutig zu erkennende Endrohre passen meiner Meinung nach nur bei wenigen Fahrzeugen. Beim Gallardo, BMW M, AMG, sehen diese schon gut aus aber am coolsten finde ich 2 große Ovale wie beim R8 V10.


----------



## moe (24. März 2012)

Ich hab zwar nicht viel für Cabrios über, aber der S5 weiß zu gefallen. Nur der Motorraum geht gar nicht. Alles voll Plasteverkleidung und n bisschen zu "vollgestopft". 
(Machen andere Hersteller heute leider genau so.)
Die Endrohre stören imo nicht, sind ja noch recht dezent.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Am Motor selbst ist nur eine kleine schwarze Plastikverkleidung, der Rest ist schönes Aluminium mit Funktion.


----------



## moe (24. März 2012)

Deswegen hab ich ja Motorraum geschrieben. Die Abdeckung überm Luftfilter passt da nicht so ganz hin.
Sind die schwarzen Abdekcungen mit dem Audi Logo und dem V6 TFSI Schriftzug aus Metall? Kommt auf den Bildern nicht rüber.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Die schwarzen Deckel auf dem Kompressor sind aus Plastik. Alles vom Motor und der Rest vom Kompressor sind aus Alu.
Wenn du bei einem TDi unter die Haube schaust sieht du im Grunde nur einen Plastikdeckel.

Ich finde es sieht ganz OK aus, so kann man wenigstens ein wenig Technik sehen.


----------



## moe (24. März 2012)

Dann sieht das wohl nur auf den Bildern so aus. 
Aber die Kiste ist ja auch zum fahren da, nicht zum unter-die-Motorhaube schauen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2012)

Irgendwie sieht er von der Seite in weiß etwas "nackt" aus. Das wirkt in schwarz Metallic wie es der Nachbar fährt(dafür mit 2l Diesel^^) imo besser.
Trotzdem ein sehr schönes Wägelchen .


----------



## der_yappi (24. März 2012)

Und warum ein V6*T* als Schriftzug?
Sollte doch von Rechts- und Linkswegen ein Kompressor-*K* dort stehen


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2012)

Der Kompressor hat (außer vielleicht bei Mercedes) mittlerweile einen so schlechten Ruf dass man sich nicht mehr traut den vom viel "cooleren" Turbo ab zu heben. Aber du bist nicht der einzige dem das auffällt:
Audi V6 3.0 TFSI: Neue K-Frage - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
In dem Sinne:


> Und wenn das "T" schon nicht für Turbo steht, dann vielleicht für Topmotorisierung.


Schade dass das bei meinem Auto nicht auch stimmt .


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Die Tage des V6T sind gezählt. Also nicht des Motors, sondern des Schriftzugs. Ich hatte mir in den USA den original "Supercharged" Schriftzug gekauft, so wie er dort angeboten wird. Sollte irgendwann im Laufe der Woche angebracht werden. Dann ist auch dieser Makel entfernt.

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (24. März 2012)

Wie viele werden sich da dann denken es handelt sich um einen getunten S5?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Das weiß ich nicht. Aber die Badges sind original. Gekauft bei Audi Henderson in Las Vegas. Und deutlich ehrlicher als die peinlichen V6T Badges.


----------



## JC88 (24. März 2012)

Schöner Audi. Von vorn gefällt er mir gut, aber hinten rum hätten ihm dunkle Rückleuchten denke ich besser gestanden. Die Endrohre passen, finde ich, ganz gut ins Heck.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Schicker Wagen IT.  Freue mich auf die Supercharged-Bilder.


Leute, ich bin gerade echt am Überlegen hier. Wir haben ein super  Angebot von unserem BMW-Händler ins Haus flattern bekommen: neuer 3er  Limousine, 316d, Leasing: 2.990,00 Anzahlung, 36 Monate, 10t KM jährlich  - mit Klimaautomatik, PDC hinten, Sitzheizung - für 253,- € monatlich.  Brutal. Habe das mal durchgerechnet, bei Versicherung über meinen Vater  käme man auf etwa 220 € Unterhaltskosten im Monat - ergo gut 475,-  monatlich. Für einen nagelneuen 3er!!!
Na klar, er ist relativ basic ausgestattet, und der Motor ist auch nicht  der stärkste. Aber er fährt seine 200, unter 10 Sekunden von 0 auf 100,  und vlt. könnte man ja die Ausstattung noch auf 500,- monatlich  hochfahren.. aber verdammt, das erste Auto, Neuwagen, 3er BMW - viel mehr  kann man nicht erwarten. 
Bin da echt brutal am Überlegen.. was meint ihr so? Was würdet ihr  machen? Habe ich eventuell irgendeinen riesen Fehler in meiner Rechnung?

EDIT: Korrektur: 10,9 auf 100.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Wozu ein Diesel bei 10tkm p.a.?


----------



## Burn_out (24. März 2012)

Erstes Auto, Neuwagen und dann Leasing? Na dann viel Spaß wenn es nen Unfall gibt.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wozu ein Diesel bei 10tkm p.a.?



Nun ja, das Angebot war eben der 316d. Ginge vlt. auch mit dem 320i - bloß der ist von vorneherein schon 3.000 € teurer. 

116i steht auch zur Auswahl, ohne Klimaautomatik, für 179,- monatlich - aber a) der gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, und b) ist er mir fast zu klein.  Ist natürlich aber auch gehörig günstiger - aber der 3er wäre noch im Budget, wenn man so weit denken würde, von daher..



Burn_out schrieb:


> Erstes Auto, Neuwagen und dann Leasing? Na dann viel Spaß wenn es nen Unfall gibt.


 
Wie meinen? Teil- und Vollkasko ist natürlich dabei.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Musst du einen Lagerwagen nehmen oder wieso ist die Auswahl so eingeschränkt?


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Musst du einen Lagerwagen nehmen oder wieso ist die Auswahl so eingeschränkt?


 
Denke nicht, denn direkt unter dem Angebot sind die 3 verschiedenen Lines angeboten, für jeweils 25,- mehr im Monat. Glaube kaum, dass die so viele verschiedene Wagen auf Lager haben.  Nein, mir fällt auch gerade auf, 500€ werden auch noch einmalig verlangt, Überführungskosten. Ergo: Neuwagen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2012)

Sieh es mal so:
Wenn du das Auto 2 Jahre fährst hast du für dein erstes Auto 10.000€(ohne Sprit und Versicherung, die zahlt man ja so oder so) bezahlt und nach 2 Jahren nichts. Um bei einem gekauften Auto und maximal gefahrenen 20tkm 10.000€ Wertverlust hin zu bekommen muss man sich schon ziemlich anstrengen .

Edit:
Da ich natürlich keine Ahnung habe wie viel du im Monat verdienst(und wie sicher dieses Einkommen ist!) und wie viel du alternativ direkt investieren könntest kann Leasing natürlich trotzdem lohnenswert sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Wenn du ihn selbst zusammenstellen kannst, würde ich einen mittleren Otto-Motor nehmen und halt die Kern Extras wie Navi, Leder, Xenon. Sieht gut aus und wirkt sich positiv auf den Restwert aus.

Aber da Leasing für eine Privatperson selten rentabel sein kann, würde ich mir das noch einmal überlegen. Habe den Fehler auch bei meinem ersten Neuen gemacht. Hat mich viel Lehrgeld gekostet.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn selbst zusammenstellen kannst, würde ich einen mittleren Otto-Motor nehmen und halt die Kern Extras wie Navi, Leder, Xenon. Sieht gut aus und wirkt sich positiv auf den Restwert aus.


 
Problem ist - Motor weiß ich nicht, ob ich auswählen kann. Selbst wenn ich könnte, der ist 3,000 mehr. Dann noch die von dir genannten Extras, und der ganze Spaß ist gut 7,000 € teurer. Das ist dann tatsächlich viel zu viel.
Da müsste ich auf den 1er ausweichen, vlt. könnte ich auf 118i upgraden - müsste ich mal durchspielen.

Was hälst du von der genrellen Herangehensweise? Klar, ist kein Kauf, wie du es immer machst, aber das ist finanziell nicht drin - und der Wunsch ist groß, wie du vielleicht nachvollziehen kannst. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sieh es mal so:
> Wenn du das Auto 2 Jahre fährst hast du für dein erstes Auto  10.000€(ohne Sprit und Versicherung, die zahlt man ja so oder  so) bezahlt und nach 2 Jahren nichts. Um bei einem gekauften Auto und  maximal gefahrenen 20tkm 10.000€ Wertverlust hin zu bekommen  muss man sich schon ziemlich anstrengen .
> 
> Edit:
> Da ich natürlich keine Ahnung habe wie viel du im Monat verdienst(und  wie sicher dieses Einkommen ist!) und wie viel du alternativ direkt  investieren könntest kann Leasing natürlich trotzdem lohnenswert  sein.



Naja, das Problem ist halt wie gesagt: was ist die Alternative? Finanzierung? Ist halt in dem Angebot nicht drin, unterm Strich also wahrscheinlich teurer. Barkauf von einem Gebrauchtwagen ist halt dann a) schwierig wegen Garantie usw., und außerdem ist das Geld nicht da. Ich müsste also Kredit aufnehmen o.Ä. (Eltern anbaggern möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden, die unterstützen mich schon genug), und ob jetzt Kredit oder Leasing, macht doch auch keinen großen Unterschied, oder?


----------



## Burn_out (24. März 2012)

Normalerweise gehen Leasingwagen ja nach 3 Jahren oder so wieder zurück. Und jetzt nehmen wir mal an, dass du einen Unfall gebaut hast, Versicherung hat das richten lassen. Ich denke, die Leasing Gesellschaft wird dich das einiges kosten lassen, denn ein Unfallwagen hat deutlich weniger Restwert. Ein Unfall muss ja nichtmal Eigenverschulden sein, es reicht ja schon, wenn die alte Oma dir die Vorfahrt nimmt und sie dir in die Seite reinscheppert.

Gut, das ist aber auch wirklich das Worst Case. Ich persönlich sehe aber auch ohnehin keinen großen Vorteil in Privatleasing, dann doch lieber finanzieren und danach gehört einem das Auto auch. Selber würde ich aber beides niemals machen, da ich kein Freund von Verbindlichkeiten bin.

Wenn du allerdings schon Erfahrung hast, dann ist das auch ein Stück weit was anderes oder bist du auch noch ein Fahranfänger?


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdings schon Erfahrung hast, dann ist das auch ein Stück weit was anderes oder bist du auch noch ein Fahranfänger?


 
Schwer zu sagen. Bin zwar erst Anfang 19, fahre aber seit 3 Jahren und habe bestimmt schon irgendwas gutes 5stelliges voll.

Und das mit dem Unfall - na klar, aber das ist wirklich Worst Case. Ich würde jetzt mal davon ausgehen, dass ein solcher Unfall nicht passiert, ansonsten bräuchte man ja eigentlich gar nichts machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2012)

Ich kann 1.000 %ig nachvollziehen warum man ein neues Auto möchte. Aber Leasing ohne die Steuervorteile welche eine Kapitalgesellschaft daraus ziehen kann ist Geldverbrennen.

Für meinen A4 2.4 zahlte ich 1.079,- DM pro Monat und als mir auf einer Parkspur ein LKW den Wagen zu Klump fuhr, durfte ich weitere 10.000,- DM für entgangenen Gewinn an die Leasinggesellschaft zahlen. Absolut unrentabel.

Insofern würde ich entweder den benötigten Betrag ansparen oder mit einer klassischen Finanzierung finanzieren. Ist auf jeden Fall sicherer und du baust Kapital auf, statt Geld zu vernichten. Denn wenn du später was neues möchtest kann der dann alte Wagen die entsprechende Anzahlung sein.

Ich fahre ja auch erst seit ein paar Jahren wieder Privatwagen und habe mich durch Inzahlunggaben vom Skoda Octavia, zum VW Scirocco, zum TT Roadster, jetzt zum S5 gesteigert. Und habe bei weitem nicht soviel Geld verbrannt wie man erwarten würde.


----------



## Klutten (24. März 2012)

Auch wenn ein neues Auto seinen Reiz hat, würde ich für den Erstwagen von Leasing abraten. Fürs Erste hört sich das zwar alles ach so toll an, aber lass dir mal ~500€ Euro Kosten + Sprit auf der Zunge zergehen. Das ist nicht wenig, zumal du ja in einem der letzten Beiträge schon geschrieben hast, dass das Geld nicht mal für einen günstigen Gebrauchten reicht und du deine Eltern oder die Bank anpumpen müsstest.

Vom Worst Case beim Leasingwagen muss man zudem nicht mal ausgehen, denn bei der abschließenden Bewertung werden alle Kratzer, Dellen und übermäßigen Gebrauchsspuren für teures Geld auf deine Kappe gehen. Da kommt zu der Abschlussrate noch mal ein hübsches Sümmchen dazu - und gerade wenn man in jungen Jahren noch viel mit Freunden auf der Piste ist, bleiben auch kleine Schäden nicht aus.

Besser -> günstig und weitestgehend bar kaufen, dann ist der Frust bei kleinen Schäden nicht so groß.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein neues Auto seinen Reiz hat, würde ich für den Erstwagen von Leasing abraten. Fürs Erste hört sich das zwar alles ach so toll an, aber lass dir mal ~500€ Euro Kosten + Sprit auf der Zunge zergehen. Das ist nicht wenig, zumal du ja in einem der letzten Beiträge schon geschrieben hast, dass das Geld nicht mal für einen günstigen Gebrauchten reicht und du deine Eltern oder die Bank anpumpen müsstest.



Das meinte ich eher in der Preisregion um +15.000€, dachte jetzt an wirklich junge Gebrauchte.
Alles drunter könnte man u.U. bewerkstelligen.. müsste ich mal schauen. Aber wohl eher auch nicht kurzfristig, ist halt das blöde.



Klutten schrieb:


> Vom Worst Case beim Leasingwagen muss man zudem nicht mal ausgehen, denn bei der abschließenden Bewertung werden alle Kratzer, Dellen und übermäßigen Gebrauchsspuren für teures Geld auf deine Kappe gehen. Da kommt zu der Abschlussrate noch mal ein hübsches Sümmchen dazu - und gerade wenn man in jungen Jahren noch viel mit Freunden auf der Piste ist, bleiben auch kleine Schäden nicht aus.
> 
> Besser -> günstig und weitestgehend bar kaufen, dann ist der Frust bei kleinen Schäden nicht so groß.



Hmm, das ist wohl wahr. Aber bei 10.000 KM im Jahr, da treten doch nicht so viele kleine Schäden auf, oder? Und wenn ich dann für insgesamt 18.000 (all inclusive, 20.000 bei geringen Schäden) 3 Jahre Auto fahre - ist das so teuer?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kann 1.000 %ig nachvollziehen warum man ein neues Auto möchte. Aber Leasing ohne die Steuervorteile welche eine Kapitalgesellschaft daraus ziehen kann ist Geldverbrennen.
> 
> Für meinen A4 2.4 zahlte ich 1.079,- DM pro Monat und als mir auf einer Parkspur ein LKW den Wagen zu Klump fuhr, durfte ich weitere 10.000,- DM für entgangenen Gewinn an die Leasinggesellschaft zahlen. Absolut unrentabel.
> 
> ...



Hmm..
Ansparen dauert halt so lange, das wird vor Ende des Studiums (gut 2 Jahre) nichts, und Finanzierung war leider nicht in dem Angebot drin, müsste ich dann in nächster Zeit mal drauf achten.


----------



## Freeak (24. März 2012)

Lasse lieber die Finger vom Leasing, damit macht man echt nur Miese.Hört sich zwar alles Super an, aber es Kostet am Ende mehr wie man Denkt.

Gutes Video diesbezüglich: GRIP - Leasingrückläufer - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2012)

Also halten wir fest: Du studierst gerade, hast kein Geld(und das bisschen was da ist kommt von den Eltern) willst aber Neuwagen fahren? Klingt für mich nach ner ziemlich unsinnigen Kombination.

Nur mal eine Spontansuche bei mobile.de:
Suchergebnisse: Pkw bei mobile.de


----------



## Woohoo (24. März 2012)

10.000km pro Jahr ist auch recht knapp. Gerade auf Uni Parkplätzen holt man sich Dellen.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also halten wir fest: Du studierst gerade, hast kein Geld(und das bisschen was da ist kommt von den Eltern) willst aber Neuwagen fahren? Klingt für mich nach ner ziemlich unsinnigen Kombination.
> 
> Nur mal eine Spontansuche bei mobile.de:
> Suchergebnisse: Pkw bei mobile.de



Nein, dann ist es falsch rübergekommen. Idee war jetzt ursprünglich: Job auf Studentenbasis, also 400,- im Monat -> davon dann den Unterhalt bezahlen. Sonstige Lebenshaltungskosten (oder wie das heißt) kriege ich von meinen Eltern, die mich auch vlt. noch ein bisschen beim Auto unterstützen würden, darum bin ich auch vorhin auf bis zu 500,- monatlich hoch. Anzahlung (3.000) könnte ich locker bezahlen, bloß für einen Gebrauchten bar kaufen reichen meine momentanen Mittel dann eben doch nicht.
Und Neuwagen hat schon was.  Vor allem auch Gewissheit, was mit dem Wagen schon gemacht wurde etc., sowie Garantie etc.



Woohoo schrieb:


> 10.000km pro Jahr ist auch recht knapp. Gerade auf Uni Parkplätzen holt man sich Dellen.



Haben wir zum Glück nicht.^^ Hier wird an der Straße geparkt, also komplett dellenfrei, solange der Außenspiegel angeklappt ist - muss aber noch nicht mal, in bestimmten Nebenstraßen. Ansonsten würde ich sowieso eher selten zur Uni mit dem Auto fahren, dafür habe ich ja 'ne Monatskarte - würde es eher für München - Tübingen bzw. Einkaufen bzw. mal Urlaub oder längere Strecken (Großeltern, Messen..) bzw. Gaudi verwenden.


----------



## Klutten (24. März 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das meinte ich eher in der Preisregion um +15.000€, dachte jetzt an wirklich junge Gebrauchte.
> Alles drunter könnte man u.U. bewerkstelligen.. müsste ich mal schauen. Aber wohl eher auch nicht kurzfristig, ist halt das blöde.


 


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist wohl wahr. Aber bei 10.000 KM im Jahr, da treten doch nicht so viele kleine Schäden auf, oder? Und wenn ich dann für insgesamt 18.000 (all inclusive, 20.000 bei geringen Schäden) 3 Jahre Auto fahre - ist das so teuer?


 
 Nur mal angenommen du rechnest wirklich mit 20.000€ für drei Jahre, dann bin ich schon beeindruckt wie wohlhabend du bist. Selbst mit festem Job und Gehalt ist diese Summe "nur für das Auto" eine schöne Hausnummer. Neben den Lebenshaltungskosten muss man erst einmal 6.000€ im Jahr für diesen Luxus abzwacken können. Das fällt vielen Deutschen bei der aktuellen Wirtschaftslage nicht leicht.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hmm..
> Ansparen dauert halt so lange, das wird vor Ende des Studiums (gut 2 Jahre) nichts, und Finanzierung war leider nicht in dem Angebot drin, müsste ich dann in nächster Zeit mal drauf achten.


 
Studium und dann noch so eine Summe für das Auto? Normalerweise würde ich sagen: gut, wenn man sich das leisten kann. ...der Anschein, den du hier aber erweckst, ist ein anderer. Tipps und Anregungen gibt es natürlich viele, dazu eben so viele Meinungen, aber für den Anfang (und dann noch im Studium) sollte man sich eher in der Region von 5.000€ +- 3.000€ umsehen und sich dort ein gut erhaltenes Fahrzeug suchen. Es gibt genügend gute Gebrauchte, die sehr gepflegt sind und wenig kosten.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich wollte ja nur mal Anregungen. Ob man deswegen jetzt wohlhabend ist.. alleine der Job würde mir, mal angenommen ich habe alle 36 Monate einen, schon auf 400 € Basis 36*400 = 14.400 bringen. Praktikum oder Ferienjob bei BMW bzw. Audi sind schon so gut wie in der Tasche, die zahlen auch nochmal ordentlich - weitere kommen. Die restlichen -5000 € auf 3 Jahre aufzuteilen, sollte möglich sein.. sonstige Lebenshaltungskosten kriege ich halt von meinen Eltern, das ist wohl mein Glück an der Situation.

Freut mich aber, dass ich so viel Feedback bekommen habe - bin jetzt erstmal von der ersten Euphorie-Welle runter, und werde das noch mal ganz in Ruhe durchdenken.


----------



## Klutten (24. März 2012)

Das mit dem "wohlhabend" war mehr dazu gedacht, dir die finanzielle Situation einer Vielzahl unserer Mitbürger aufzuzeigen. Mir liegt es natürlich fern über die finanziellen Möglichkeiten deiner Familie zu urteilen. Darüber nachdenken ist in deiner Stellung als Student sicher mehr als ratsam.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2012)

Wenn ich dich so lese bin ich froh dass meine Schwester kein großer Auto Fan ist. Der Rest klingt genau wie sie.
Und bei unerwarteten Ausgaben müssen dann die Eltern plötzlich nochmal drauf legen weil ja 0 Reserve vorhanden ist(zumindest ist das bei ihr so)
Sicher machen die das auch und beschweren sich auch nicht, aber mir persönlich wäre es schlicht peinlich so wenig Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu zeigen.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das mit dem "wohlhabend" war mehr dazu gedacht, dir die finanzielle Situation einer Vielzahl unserer Mitbürger aufzuzeigen. Mir liegt es natürlich fern über die finanziellen Möglichkeiten deiner Familie zu urteilen. Darüber nachdenken ist in deiner Stellung als Student sicher mehr als ratsam.


 
Das mag sein, vielleicht bin ich ein kleines bisschen wohlhabender als andere, dafür bin ich auch dankbar. Aber was auch jetzt die Ausgaben fürs Auto angeht - ich habe praktisch keine anderen. Ich habe keinen Fernseher und keine Playstation, keine FCB Jahreskarte, nicht mal einen Computer habe ich, bloß ein kleines Laptop.^^ Ich gönne mir praktisch überhaupt nichts, daher wäre ich gerne dazu bereit, eher mehr für ein Auto auszugeben - wäre halt wirklich so ziemlich die einzige größere Ausgabe, die ich hätte. Ich bin überzeugt davon, wenn mehr Leute meine Einstellung hätten, könnten sie sich ebenfalls andere Autos leisten - aber viele Menschen haben nun einmal noch ganz andere Hobbies/Ausgaben, bzw. sehen Autos nur als Transportmittel an, oder haben Familie etc. - dann ist es natürlich selbstverständlich, dass da andere Fahrzeuge im Fokus stehen. Bei mir stehen halt nur Autos im Fokus, daher auch andere Ausgabemöglichkeiten als andere. Denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unerwartete Ausgaben sind natürlich ein Risiko, aber mal im Ernst, wie oft treten die schon auf? Und wenn schon, mal hier ein kleinerr Steinschlag, mal dort eine kleine Delle von einem Einkaufswagen, aber das war es doch im Großen und ganzen für den Durchschnitt, wenn man jetzt nicht selber gegen die Wand fährt. Wenn mir jemand reinfährt, zahlt dessen Versicherung, und ansonsten..? Ist halt die Frage, wie man das Risiko einschätzt, dass man plötzlich viel investieren muss. Ich schätze es eher niedrig ein. Hatten in den letzten 10 Jahren, in denen ich auch von sowas mitbekommen hätte, keine außerplanmäßigen Ausgaben für die Autos. Es geht auch ohne..


----------



## Klutten (24. März 2012)

Ich gehöre auch zu der Kategorie, die sehr viel Geld fürs Auto ausgeben ...manchmal auch unfreiwillig.  Aktuell muss ich gerade mein Getriebe revidieren lassen, da die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung runter ist und sich die Ölpumpe in die Getriebeglocke eingearbeitet hat. In Summe sind das mal eben ~2.500€ für eine "kleine" Reparatur. 

Autos machen viel Spaß, können bisweilen aber trotz reichhaltiger Pflege auch manchmal sehr undankbar sein. 

Als Leihwagen habe ich einen fetten S400er Benz (Baureihe 140) von meinem Getriebespezi bekommen. Da braucht man fast einen Bootsführerschein für, so abartig schaukelt das Boot. Und in der Tanknadel ist gleich ein Knoten, wenn man das Gaspedal leicht streichelt. Als verwöhnter Dieselfahrer wird mir mit der Schleuder echt schlecht. Aber es fährt ...und ohne Auto kann ich leider nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2012)

Welches Auto, wie alt, wie viel Kilometer?
Lass mich raten: mehr als 50.000km, mehr als 3 Jahre alt, oder? Bei Neuwagen sind solche außerplanmäßigne Sachen am Anfang doch relativ unüblich, und selbst wenn, dann dürfte BMW mir bezahlen, dass plötzlich dies sich in jenes hineingefressen hat, wenn ich 3 Jahre Garantie nehme.  Oder?


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> und ansonsten..?


Bei mir z.B.: ~einen Monat garnicht fahren gekonnt, vorher auch nur ein bisschen(verletzt), Auto (bei schlechtem Wetter) draußen stehen gehabt und anschließend war die Bremse hinten so verrostet dass die Scheiben neu mussten-> 320€, also fast dein Monatslohn. Von den Arztkosten die auch die Zusatzversicherung nicht gezahlt hat will ich mal gar nicht erst anfangen  .

Ob das Auto vorher 1km oder 100tkm runter hatte war da vollkommen irrelevant. Und unerwartete Kosten kann eben nicht nur das Auto bringen.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2012)

Bei alten Autos ist sowas aber wohl billiger, als bei neueren Autos. Außer man fährt einen Exot oder nicht in DE verkauftes Autos, das kann dann richtig teuer werden.
Und viele Teile sind verschleißteile, ob darunter das Getriebe fällt kA, aber ich denke fast ja.


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2012)

So wie ich das sehe ist, wenn alle Stricke reißen ein finanzieller  Hintergrund vorhanden der dich auffangen würde. Von daher wäre es wohl  keine Katastrophe, wenn sich später herausstellt, dass das leasing doch  mehr Nachteile als Vorteile hat. Hauptsache man arbeitet nicht zuviel  während dem Studium, sodass das Studium darunter leidet. Habe das bei einigen  Studiengenossen beobachten müssen, die ihr Studium unfreiwillig über ein recht ungesundes Maß verlängern mussten. Wenn das  Geld da ist (aus welchen Quellen auch immer), kann man ja über so ein Auto  nachdenken. Oder machst lieber ein Jahr Studium in Australien.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei alten Autos ist sowas aber wohl billiger, als bei neueren Autos.


 Eigentlich nicht. Nur wenn man beim alten natürlich sagt dass einem Ersatzteile reichen die nicht nur nicht Original sondern auch nicht der Erstausrüsterqualität entsprechen kann man sparen, aber die Option hast du beim neuen Auto theoretisch auch.

Generell gehöre ich sicher auch nicht zu denen die "alten Polo" predigen können ohne sich selbst zu verleumden, aber man sollte halt seine Grenzen kennen.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir z.B.: ~einen Monat garnicht fahren gekonnt, vorher auch nur ein bisschen(verletzt), Auto (bei schlechtem Wetter) draußen stehen gehabt und anschließend war die Bremse hinten so verrostet dass die Scheiben neu mussten-> 320€, also fast dein Monatslohn. Von den Arztkosten die auch die Zusatzversicherung nicht gezahlt hat will ich mal gar nicht erst anfangen  .
> 
> Ob das Auto vorher 1km oder 100tkm runter hatte war da vollkommen irrelevant. Und unerwartete Kosten kann eben nicht nur das Auto bringen.



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Meiner würde wenn schon dann auch wahrscheinlich eine Garage bzw. Garagenstellplatz bekommen, ist aber natürlich auch nicht unbedingt günstig. Arg..
Aber hast recht, das ist ärgerlich..



Woohoo schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe ist, wenn alle Stricke reißen ein finanzieller  Hintergrund vorhanden der dich auffangen würde. Von daher wäre es wohl  keine Katastrophe, wenn sich später herausstellt, dass das leasing doch  mehr Nachteile als Vorteile hat. Hauptsache man arbeitet nicht zuviel  während dem Studium, sodass das Studium darunter leidet. Habe das bei einigen  Studiengenossen beobachten müssen, die ihr Studium unfreiwillig über ein recht ungesundes Maß verlängern mussten. Wenn das  Geld da ist (aus welchen Quellen auch immer), kann man ja über so ein Auto  nachdenken. Oder machst lieber ein Jahr Studium in Australien.


 
Joa, wahrscheinlich, aber ich würde es sehr gerne vermeiden wollen. Darum, wie gesagt, ich schaue mir das ganze noch mal an. Den 3er kann ich glaube ich knicken, das ist einfach zu nah am Limit. Ich werde nochmal mit dem 116i rumspielen, event. Finanzierung mir mal anschauen, vlt. sogar mal zum Händler gehen, weil mit der Werbung hat mich echt das Fieber gepackt.  Da wäre dann.. jetzt mal rein hypothetisch bei dem Angebot, 179,- monatlich + sonstiger Unterhalt, dürfte etwas weniger als 200 sein, dürfte am Ende des Monats von den 400 sogar mind. 20, eher mehr übrig sein, die ich dann wiederum zur Seite legen kann, für eventuelle unerwartete Kosten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das dürfte hinhauen.. das werde ich mir morgen noch mal in aller Ruhe anschauen und überlegen, und dann vielleicht mal  zum  o.Ä. Mal schauen, ich klemme mich dahinter und lote die Möglichkeiten aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. März 2012)

Kurzer Nachtrag: Die "Ernüchterung" ist da. Man schaue mal hier, hier oder hier. Zwar das Vorgängermodell, aber immer noch ein super Auto, kleines spritziges Coupe, war sowieso meine Lieblingsform, weitaus kräftiger, BMW Premium Selection, fast Vollausstattung, für das gleiche wie ein neuer 1er. So schnell fällt man auf schöne Angebote rein. Man muss natürlich auch erstmal zu den Autos kommen, plus Probefahrt usw., aber die Preisdifferenz ist schon.. joa.

P.S: Sorry for DP.

P.P.S: Habe Geschichten gehört, von wegen dass man zum  geht, dieser den Wagen für einen kauft, und einem dann z.B. mit Finanzierung weiterverkauft. Hat da irgendeiner von euch Erfahrungen mit? Sowas könnte ich mir vielleicht vorstellen, wenn es so weit kommen sollte..


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> P.P.S: Habe Geschichten gehört, von wegen dass man zum  geht, dieser den Wagen für einen kauft, und einem dann z.B. mit Finanzierung weiterverkauft. Hat da irgendeiner von euch Erfahrungen mit? Sowas könnte ich mir vielleicht vorstellen, wenn es so weit kommen sollte..


 
Wozu soll das gut sein?
Jeder Autohersteller hat eine eigene Bank welche Leasing und Finanzierung anbietet. Wenn du least, dann kauft die Bank das Auto für dich und vermietet es an dich weiter. Wenn du finanzierst kaufst du das Auto und zahlst der Bank den Kredit zurück.

Was interessant sein kann ist Zielkauf (auch bekannt als 3-Wege-Fianzierung). Ist ähnlich wie Leasing aufgebaut. Aber du bist der Eigentümer des Fahrzeugs und hast entsprechend mehr Rechte wie als Leasingnehmer (Mieter).

Hier mal ein Rechenexample auf Grundlage eines Golf 1.4 TSi 160 PS mit allen relevanten Extras (Navi, Xenon, Leder, 17" Alu, Sportfahrwerk, .... im Wert von 6.000,- Euro auf Grundlage "Highline"), dann kostet dich der Wagen mit 3.000,- Euro Anzahlung und 10% Rabatt, die dir definitiv jeder Händler ohne Nachfragen gewährt, 328,11 Euro pro Monat bei einer Laufleistung von 15.000 km p.a.. Der Vorteil bei Fahrzeugen welche über die VW Bank finanziert sind ist, dass du einen garantierten Restwert hast, d.h. du kannst den Wagen nach 3 Jahren einfach abgeben (insofern keine größeren Schäden vorhanden sind) und bist mit dem Händler quit. Oder du kannst den Wagen rauskaufen/ rausfinanzieren. Zum Rabatt ist noch zu sagen, dass mir mein Händler im Erscheinungsjahr vom Golf VI schon 15% Nachlass geboten hatte und Autohaus24 gibt derzeit bis zu 28% Nachlass (was in der 3 Wege Finanzierung theoretisch 168,- Euro monatlich bedeuten würde).

Aber verstehe mich nicht falsch. Ich bin dennoch der Meinung, dass man mit dem von dir vorgegebenen Budget eher nach einem 10.000,- Euro Gebrauchten als nach einem Neuen suchen sollte. Auch wenn ich selbst eher zu Neuwagen tendiere.


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2012)

Wenn ich das alles so lese, bin ich irgendwo froh, dass meine Eltern ein Autohaus haben. Es erspart einem viel Stress, wenn man das Rundum-Sorglos Paket hat und das einzige Problem die Mecker vom Daddy ist, wenn die Karre nicht geputzt ist oder man den Kundendienst verpennt hat. Früher war mirs nicht wichtig, da mit Autos recht egal waren, aber um so älter ich werde, merke ich doch, dass es vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wozu soll das gut sein?
> Jeder Autohersteller hat eine eigene Bank welche Leasing und Finanzierung anbietet. Wenn du least, dann kauft die Bank das Auto für dich und vermietet es an dich weiter. Wenn du finanzierst kaufst du das Auto und zahlst der Bank den Kredit zurück.
> 
> Was interessant sein kann ist Zielkauf (auch bekannt als 3-Wege-Fianzierung). Ist ähnlich wie Leasing aufgebaut. Aber du bist der Eigentümer des Fahrzeugs und hast entsprechend mehr Rechte wie als Leasingnehmer (Mieter).
> ...


 
Ich meinte im Hiblick auf einen Gebrauchten, der irgendwo in DE steht.. Händler kauft ihn, und verkauft ihn dir weiter.
Aber ja, danke für die Tipps, das Thema ist erstmal wieder von Tisch. Bzw. nicht vom Tisch, aber halt.. es schwebt über der Kante.


----------



## Mosed (25. März 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Idee war jetzt ursprünglich: Job auf Studentenbasis, also 400,- im Monat -> davon dann den Unterhalt bezahlen. Sonstige Lebenshaltungskosten (oder wie das heißt) kriege ich von meinen Eltern, die mich auch vlt. noch ein bisschen beim Auto unterstützen würden, ...


 
Meine Eltern würden mir sicherlich einen Vogel zeigen (besser gesagt, hätten gezeigt), wenn ich mir ein  Auto für mehrere Tausend € kaufen will, aber meinen Lebensunterhalt von ihnen bezahlen lasse und sie auch noch was zum Auto beisteuern sollen. (Außer es wäre halt ein günstiges Auto und ein Auto wäre notwenig).

Mein jetziges Auto habe ich auch von meinen Eltern bezahlen lassen (also meine Eltern sind quasi die Bank, an die ich rückzahle), aber ich verdiene schon Geld (womit ich mein Leben sonst komplett selber zahle), brauchte ein neueres Auto und hatte halt nicht mehrere Tausend € bar verfügbar.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Aktuell muss ich gerade mein Getriebe revidieren lassen, da die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung runter ist und sich die Ölpumpe in die Getriebeglocke eingearbeitet hat.


 
Bei was für einem Auto und wieviel gelaufen? Und wie erkennt man das?



Klutten schrieb:


> Und in der Tanknadel ist gleich ein Knoten, wenn man das Gaspedal leicht streichelt. Als verwöhnter Dieselfahrer wird mir mit der Schleuder echt schlecht.


 
Lüstig ne? Jetzt hast du auch ein Auto, das man unbedingt beim tanken ausmachen muss, da man es sonst nicht voll getankt bekommt.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. März 2012)

Also, ist erstmal vollkommen vom Tisch. Wenn man das ganze objektiv betrachtet, ist es völliger Schwachfug, und der Aufpreis, um es nur subjektiv betrachten zu können, ist zu groß.
Außerdem, was ich völlig verplant habe.. wenn ich demnächst ein Auslandssemester mache, steht der Wagen auch nur doof rum. Plus, ich bräuchte wohl Winterreifen, oder eben Saisonkennzeichen, was dann aber wirklich totes Kapital wäre, und so weiter - es lohnt sich einfach net. 
Hoffentlich dann nach dem Studium, bzw. vlt gegen Ende des Masters oder so - vorher wird es wohl oder übel nix, da sinnlos. Schade..


----------



## Klutten (25. März 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Bei was für einem Auto und wieviel gelaufen? Und wie erkennt man das?


 
Das Auto ist mein Arbeitspferd, ein 530dA von Ende 2003. Aktuell hat er 203.000km gelaufen, was für diese Dinger nicht sonderlich viel ist. Trotz bester Pflege und schonender Behandlung passiert so etwas - ist eben ein altes Auto. Ich würde gerne direkt auf den aktuellen 5er umsteigen, aber ich bin einfach zu geizig, diese Preise zu zahlen. Neu wäre ich bei 93.000€ und bei einem Jahreswagen mit 20.000km immer noch bei ~57.000€. Vielleicht zum Ende des Jahres, aber jetzt muss sich die Getriebereparatur ein wenig rentieren.

Gemerkt habe ich bei exakt Tempo 100 ein ganz leichtes Stuckern. Das ist genau das Tempo, wo die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung geschlossen wird und die macht gerne mal Probleme. Obwohl sie in Öl läuft, ist auch diese Kupplung nach 200.000km mal am Ende. Bei Schaltwagen gehts ja noch schneller. Die Ölpumpe ist ein zweiter Standardfehler, der nach dem Zerlegen sichtbar wurde. Diese arbeitet sich durch eine Umkehr des Öldruckes beim Schalten direkt in der Getriebeglocke aus Alu ein, was einen Kostruktionsfehler darstellt. An dieser Stelle gibt es keine Buchse oder gehärtete Scheibe, die das Spiel ausgeicht. Bingo.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Auto ist mein Arbeitspferd, ein 530dA von Ende 2003. Aktuell hat er 203.000km gelaufen, was für diese Dinger nicht sonderlich viel ist.



Na das ist schon einiges. Aber trotzdem sollte das Getriebe da noch nicht abkratzen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange meiner hält. In letzter Zeit lese ich immer öfter, dass das MB-Getriebe, das in meinem 300C eingebaut ist, sehr anfällig ist und es jede Menge Getriebeschäden gibt. Aber ich denke bei 43000km sollte da noch nichts kommen, auch wenn das Getriebe sich manchmal sehr komisch verhält. Ich werde auf jeden Fall bei 50000km eine komplette Getriebewartung machen lassen mit Getriebespülung und allem Drum und Dran, auch wenn sowas überhaupt nicht im Wartungsplan vorgesehen ist. Es ist mir sowieso völlig unklar warum der Motor alle 12000km frisches Öl bekommen muss, während das Getriebe sein ganzes Leben ohne Ölwechsel leben muss. Kein Wunder, dass es so viele Getriebeschäden gibt. Zum Glück habe ich einen Getriebespezialisten quasi direkt vor der Haustür.



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne direkt auf den aktuellen 5er umsteigen, aber ich bin einfach zu geizig, diese Preise zu zahlen.



Den mit 3l und 3 Turbos?



Klutten schrieb:


> Gemerkt habe ich bei exakt Tempo 100 ein ganz leichtes Stuckern. Das ist genau das Tempo, wo die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung geschlossen wird und die macht gerne mal Probleme.


 
Aber das ist nicht generel bei allen Autos so oder? Woher weiß man ob Überbrückungskupplung drin ist oder nicht?

Mal eine andere Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Teil ohne Teilegutachten legal einzutragen? Oder anders gefragt: Wie bekommt man Teilegutachten auf ein Teil, das keins hat?


----------



## Klutten (26. März 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Den mit 3l und 3 Turbos?



Gott bewahre.  Du meinst den kommenden 550d der BMW Performance Reihe. Der wird mit meiner Wunschausstattung sicher noch mal 30.000€ mehr kosten. Wenn ich mir so ein Auto leisten könnte gerne, werde ich aber sicher in diesem Leben nicht mehr. Zudem bin ich nicht bereit Geld im sechstelligen Bereich auszugeben. Niemals.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aber das ist nicht generel bei allen Autos so oder? Woher weiß man ob Überbrückungskupplung drin ist oder nicht?



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sollte in jedem halbwegs aktuellen Wandler auch eine Überbrückungskupplung sitzen. Diese ermöglicht eine nahezu 100% Verbindung zwischen Antriebs- und Abtriebsseite (Pumpen- und Turbinenrad).



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Teil ohne Teilegutachten legal einzutragen? Oder anders gefragt: Wie bekommt man Teilegutachten auf ein Teil, das keins hat?



Ein Teilegutachten oder auch eine ABE kann man nur dann beantragen, wenn man gewisse Anforderungen erfüllt. Man muss vor dem Gesetz als zuverlässig gelten und die Teile müssen in Serie gefertigt werden. Dazu noch einige andere Dinge, aber das fällt für dich ja eh flach. 

Eine Eintragung (worum geht es denn überhaupt?) ist dann möglich, wenn es zumindest ein Materialprüfzeugnis gibt. Dann kann in den alten Bundesländern der TÜV eine Einzelbetriebserlaubnis nach §19(2) i.V.m. §21 StVZO erteilen, nachdem er die ganze Sache begutachtet hat. In den neuen Bundesländern macht das die Dekra.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. März 2012)

Mein 306 GTI 6 ist nun in der Garage für Zahnriemen + WaPu, Ölwechsel, das wird mal wieder einen Batzen kosten

Wie lange halten eigentlich eure Zahnriemen? Geht ja von 5-10 Jahre, nimmt mich Wunder.

Steuerketten sind ja auch nicht ohne, die sollen ja Wartungsfrei sein, lassen die Ventile aber auch mal den Kolben "hallo" sagen


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange halten eigentlich eure Zahnriemen? Geht ja von 5-10 Jahre, nimmt mich Wunder.



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt null plan, wie des bei meinem aussiegt. 80 000 km, kann das sein? Was ist denn regulär?


----------



## Mosed (26. März 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Woher weiß man ob Überbrückungskupplung drin ist oder nicht?



Daran dass sich beim Gas geben oder Gas wegnehmen die Drehzahl entsprechend der Geschwindigkeitsänderung mit "ändert" und nicht schlagartig hoch steigt bzw. runter fällt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2012)

Meinen hab ich im Alter von 10 Jahren und 80tkm wechseln lassen.
Verschleiß durch Nutzung ist garnicht so das Problem, aber das Material wird irgendwann durch den Ozon-Einfluss porös.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen hab ich im Alter von 10 Jahren und 80tkm wechseln lassen.
> Verschleiß durch Nutzung ist garnicht so das Problem, aber das Material wird irgendwann durch den Ozon-Einfluss porös.



Ach quatsch. Bissel Keilriemenfett drauf und das Ding is gut für nochma 80 000 km.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2012)

Fettest du deine (Ersatz-)Reifen auch immer wenn sie hart werden?
Ich schreib doch dass es nicht an den 80t sondern vor allem an den 10Jahren gekrankt hat.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Fettest du deine (Ersatz-)Reifen auch immer wenn sie hart werden?



Das is ja ma ne Idee. Bis jetzt hab ich nur meine Bremsen geölt, weil die so gequitscht haben.


----------



## roadgecko (26. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wie lange halten eigentlich eure Zahnriemen? Geht ja von 5-10 Jahre, nimmt mich Wunder.
> 
> Steuerketten sind ja auch nicht ohne, die sollen ja Wartungsfrei sein, lassen die Ventile aber auch mal den Kolben "hallo" sagen


 
Alle 10 Jahre oder 150.000 km ist die Vorgabe 

Aber zwecks Alter bin ich dieses Jahr mit knapp über 80tkm dran. Besser früher wechseln als wenn er reißt. Dann sieht es ganz bitter aus.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. März 2012)

Ich habe meine Bremsscheiben mit Bremssattellack lackiert, jetzt klingt es so komisch beim Bremsen. Eigenartig..


----------



## roadgecko (26. März 2012)

Ich hoffe du meinst den Bremssattel und nicht die Scheiben ?`


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. März 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst den Bremssattel und nicht die Scheiben ?`



Doch die Scheiben, die hatten so komische Schleifspuren drauf, 
Weiterleitungshinweis

LOL, der konnte wohl wirklich nicht mehr Bremsen danach


----------



## roadgecko (26. März 2012)

So wie das aussieht bremst der jetzt für immer


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

Stylisch isses.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein Teilegutachten oder auch eine ABE kann man nur dann beantragen, wenn man gewisse Anforderungen erfüllt. Man muss vor dem Gesetz als zuverlässig gelten und die Teile müssen in Serie gefertigt werden. Dazu noch einige andere Dinge, aber das fällt für dich ja eh flach.


 
Klasse! Ich bin super zuverlässig und das Teil wird in Serie gefertigt. Also ab zum TÜV morgen und Teilegutachten beantragen.



Klutten schrieb:


> Eine Eintragung (worum geht es denn überhaupt?) ist dann möglich, wenn es zumindest ein Materialprüfzeugnis gibt. Dann kann in den alten Bundesländern der TÜV eine Einzelbetriebserlaubnis nach §19(2) i.V.m. §21 StVZO erteilen, nachdem er die ganze Sache begutachtet hat. In den neuen Bundesländern macht das die Dekra.


 
Es ist ein K&N Luftfilter, das nur in den USA für die 5,7l HEMIs erhältlich ist - deshalb auch keine Teilegutachten vorhanden. Das Ding hat der Vorbesitzer einbauen lassen. Und ich habe den gleich nach dem Kauf ausgebaut und den Originalluftfilterkasten eingebaut, da ich im Ernstfall nur ungerne Versicherungsschutz verlieren oder Stilllegung riskieren wollte. Da K&N aber nicht ein Noname-Produkt ist und sicher ordentliche Materialqualität bietet, denke ich, dass es möglich sein müsste, den eingetragen zu bekommen. Was sagst du?



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Daran dass sich beim Gas geben oder Gas  wegnehmen die Drehzahl entsprechend der Geschwindigkeitsänderung mit  "ändert" und nicht schlagartig hoch steigt bzw. runter fällt.


 
OK, danke für die Info. Dann habe ich fast immer die Wandlerüberbrückung drin.


----------



## Klutten (26. März 2012)

Das sollte kein großes Problem sein, sofern sich das Geräuschverhalten nicht gerade deutlich verändert hat. Es gibt ja bereits genügend ABEs und auch Teilegutachten von K&N, da kann der aaSoP sich ja technisch dran orientieren.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. März 2012)

Das hört sich wenigstens nicht hoffnungslos an. Das Geräuschverhalten ändert sich schon, aber es wird nicht wesentlich lauter. Ich werde einfach mal zum TÜV fahren und die Teile im ausgebauten Zustand vorzeigen, mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## Klutten (26. März 2012)

Lass den Luftfilter drin und fahr hin. Was soll der Prüfer mit einem ausgebauten Filter? Gesehen hat er so ein Teil sicher schon des Öfteren.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Lass den Luftfilter drin und fahr hin. Was soll  der Prüfer mit einem ausgebauten Filter?



Dann muss ich den erst wieder einbauen. Im Moment ist alles im Originalzustand.



Klutten schrieb:


> Gesehen hat er so ein Teil  sicher schon des Öfteren.



Ja, aber bestimmt nicht so groß wie ein 10l-Eimer.


----------



## Klutten (26. März 2012)

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. 

Was auch immer du da einbauen willst, zeig es dem guten Mann und warte auf die Antwort. Wenn er in schallendes Gelächter ausbricht, und Tränen lacht, dann ist wohl etwas faul.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.


 
Aus dir soll einer schlau werden.


----------



## Burn_out (26. März 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mein 306 GTI 6 ist nun in der Garage für Zahnriemen + WaPu, Ölwechsel, das wird mal wieder einen Batzen kosten
> 
> Wie lange halten eigentlich eure Zahnriemen? Geht ja von 5-10 Jahre, nimmt mich Wunder.
> 
> Steuerketten sind ja auch nicht ohne, die sollen ja Wartungsfrei sein, lassen die Ventile aber auch mal den Kolben "hallo" sagen


 
Bei Audi war es lange so, dass es hieß alle 120k km oder alle 5 Jahre. Das wurde dann aber inoffiziell auf 90k km runtergesetzt. Die neueren Zahnriemen von Audi sollen bis 180k km halten. Demnächst gibt es gar einen " Longlife" Zahnriemen oder so, den man garnichtmehr wechseln braucht. Dran glauben tue ich aber nicht.


----------



## Riverna (26. März 2012)

Weiß einer wie genau die Navi´s so funktionieren? Bin am Wochenende zu einem Freund gefahren und hatte endlich die Gelegenheit meine Karre mal wieder voll auszufahren. Laut Tacho waren es über 240km/h und das Navi zeige 232km/h an... weil ich das irgendwie zuviel fand habe ich heute nochmal gegen getestet mit meinem Navi (TomTom) und das zeigte mir bei Tachoanschlag 240km/h 229km/h an... find beides doch etwas hoch gegriffen für die wenige Leistung die das Auto hat. Vorallem da der Wagen nur mit 210km/h angegeben ist... ok 143PS ist Serie und ich habe 162PS. Aber das macht doch nie und nimmer 20km/h beim VMax aus. 

Oder zeigen Navi´s auch net wirklich genau an?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

229 km/h erscheint mir jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig hoch. Denn mein A4 war auch schon 1998 mit 227 km/h angegeben bei 165 PS.
Für echte 240er Werte braucht man ca. 200 PS. Und 250 km/h erreicht man typischerweise ab etwas über 200 PS, je nach Aerodynamik des Fahrzeugs.


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

Meiner ist mit 229km/h angegeben aber bei angezeigten 235km/h aufn Tacho kommen da grad mal 215km/h um den dreh raus. Das bei 180PS. Das man für echte 240Km/h "nur" ca.200PS braucht, halte ich für schlicht fast nicht möglich außer wir reden von Autos, die ihr Leergewicht bei knapp einer Tone haben. Der Ibiza mit 156PS ging sogar etwas besser obwohl er mit über 1,2T nicht der leichteste war aber auch er war meilenweit weg von echten 240km/h.

Getriebeübersetzung hat da ja auch bischen was mit zu tun.

Frage: Was sind für dich "etwas über 200PS"? Eine EVO IX ist glaube ich mit 253km/h als Vmax genannt worden bei ca. 280PS
Da kommen wir wieder dazu, dass mich immer diese großen Abweichungen bei VW stören. Teilweise über 20km/h wenns gegen Vmax läuft! Ist das immer noch so oder haben die das mitleerweile besser im Griff.

@itp: weist du, was dein Renner machen würde wenn er nicht kastriert wäre? Hast du schon Punkte entdeckt, die dir nicht so gefallen (technisch wie optisch)? Nach einer Woche stellt man ja meistens noch paar Sachen fest, die einem nicht so zusagen oder gar jetzt erst endeckt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Meiner ist mit 229km/h angegeben aber bei angezeigten 235km/h aufn Tacho kommen da grad mal 215km/h um den dreh raus. Das bei 180PS. Das man für echte 240Km/h "nur" ca.200PS braucht, halte ich für schlicht fast nicht möglich außer wir reden von Autos, die ihr Leergewicht bei knapp einer Tone haben. Der Ibiza mit 156PS ging sogar etwas besser obwohl er mit über 1,2T nicht der leichteste war aber auch er war meilenweit weg von echten 240km/h.



Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst wo in der Formel für die VMax das Gewicht vorkommt?!

Wie auch immer. Der Scirocco mit 200 PS war mit knapp 240 km/h eingetragen, der A5 mit 211 PS ist mit 250 km/h eingetragen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Frage: Was sind für dich "etwas über 200PS"? Eine EVO IX ist glaube ich mit 253km/h als Vmax genannt worden bei ca. 280PS
> Da kommen wir wieder dazu, dass mich immer diese großen Abweichungen bei VW stören. Teilweise über 20km/h wenns gegen Vmax läuft! Ist das immer noch so oder haben die das mitleerweile besser im Griff.



211 PS.



1821984 schrieb:


> @itp: weist du, was dein Renner machen würde wenn er nicht kastriert wäre? Hast du schon Punkte entdeckt, die dir nicht so gefallen (technisch wie optisch)? Nach einer Woche stellt man ja meistens noch paar Sachen fest, die einem nicht so zusagen oder gar jetzt erst endeckt.


 
Er würde etwa 280 bis 285 km/h laufen.
Bisher bin ich noch relativ zufrieden. Vielleicht bis auf den etwas hohen Verbrauch. Und der Efficency Modus ist eine Todesfalle, da reagiert er so träge aufs Gas, dass man in extrem gefährliche Situationen kommen kann.


----------



## JC88 (27. März 2012)

Normalerweise ist es ja so, dass "ältere" Autos generell etwas zu viel Anzeigen als man wirklich fährt. Ein Navi ist da immer eine gute Stütze. Aber ich finde nicht das das eine so unrealistische Geschwindigkeit ist. Immerhin sollte der Wagen nen relativ guten cw-Wert haben. Ist halt keine fahrende Schrankwand wie nen Audi oder nen EVO.

Bei mir macht sich das definitiv bei den Sommerreifen bemerkbar mit dem Tachounterschied. Kommt halt drauf an was du für ne Felgen/Reifen Kombination fährst und was eigentlich Serie auf dem Fahrzeug ist. Gibt ja genug Reifenrechner im Internet, da kannst ja dann sehen wie der Prozentuale Unterschied zur Serienbereifung ausfällt.


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst wo in der Formel für die VMax das Gewicht vorkommt?! Wie auch immer.



Schuldigung mein Fehler, ist ja eher wie mit fetten Menschen, die laufen nicht gerne aber wenn sie laufen dann richtig. Da kommt dann wieder das mit der Beschleunigung usw.
Für 333PS (ist doch richtig oder?) kann der ja wohl ganz gut. Wenn ich das mal mit nem AMG C63 vergleiche, der kann ja bis ca. 290km/h ohne Begrenzung, das ganze bei über 100+PS, da ist für mich allein vom hören sagen ja der Benz etwas nachhaltiger in der Beschleuigung und warscheinlich das lustigere Auto. Mich würde da mal interessieren wie weit man einen Unterschied merkt, ob man nen 6,3Liter Sauger oder nen aufgepusteten 3,0Liter fährt.

Ich weis für dich ist das Gesamtpaket wichtig. Ich wollst nur mal erwähnen.
 Hört man den Kompressor stark? Wenn ich mich da so an Mini oder teilweise einige Mercedesmodelle erinnere. Schrecklich.

@JC88: ich denke das Auto von Riverna ist vom cw-Wert bestimmt schlechter als nen heutiger A6 oder 5er. Sonst weis ich nicht ob 225R17/45 so den Unterschied zu 205R16/55 machen, ich denke eher nicht. Ist ja nicht so, das ich da 3Zoll größere Räder fahre oder die gleich 5cm breiter sind. Und sonst sollten die im Jahr 2000 schon relativ genau messen können. Hab das aber schon öfters gehört, dass die Autos von VW in diesen Jahrgängen recht großzügig mit ihren Toleranzen sind wenns um Vmax geht. Aber heute mit der elektronik sollte das mindestens genauso funktionieren oder besser als noch vor knapp 20 Jahren.


----------



## JC88 (27. März 2012)

Weiß ja nicht was was der Wagen für Serienbereifung hat, geschweige denn was er derzeit fährt. War nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Für 333PS (ist doch richtig oder?) kann der ja wohl ganz gut. Wenn ich das mal mit nem AMG C63 vergleiche, der kann ja bis ca. 290km/h ohne Begrenzung, das ganze bei über 100+PS, da ist für mich allein vom hören sagen ja der Benz etwas nachhaltiger in der Beschleuigung und warscheinlich das lustigere Auto. Mich würde da mal interessieren wie weit man einen Unterschied merkt, ob man nen 6,3Liter Sauger oder nen aufgepusteten 3,0Liter fährt.



Die beiden Fahrzeuge sind schwer miteinander zu vergleichen, da sie sich konzeptionell kaum ähneln. 
Was die VMax angeht, da gibt es ja keine offizielen Werte, ausser das der S5 abgeregelt ist. Als Indiez habe ich mir dem TTRS herangezogen, da er mit 340 PS bei 280 km/h abgeregelt ist und zum Vergleich der TT mit 211 PS läuft 245 km/h, der A5 mit dem gleichen Motor läuft 250 km/h. Insofern vermute ich eine bessere Aerodynamik beim A5/ S5. Was somit bei ähnlicher Leistung zu einer ähnlichen oder höheren VMax führen müsste.

Was man an Unterschieden merkt, ist dass der Audi Motor im Gegensatz zum Mercedes Motor einen nicht morgens in der Garage mit einer Öllache überrascht  . Spaß beiseite, Mercedes hat den Fehler schon erkannt und verbaut in Zukunft den aufgeladenen Nachfolger.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich weis für dich ist das Gesamtpaket wichtig. Ich wollst nur mal erwähnen.
> Hört man den Kompressor stark? Wenn ich mich da so an Mini oder teilweise einige Mercedesmodelle erinnere. Schrecklich.



Der Wagen klingt weniger nach Kompressor (auch wenn mir das gefallen würde), sondern hat einen sehr eigenen Sound. Ist halt kein normaler Rootskompressor, sondern ein "Auflademodul" in dem der Kompressor mit dem wassergekühlten Ladeluftkühler zusammengefaßt ist. Das ergibt unter dem Strich so einen knurrigen dumpfen Sound und mit aktiviertem Auspuffsound ein spuckendes, kreischendes, böses Geräusch.



1821984 schrieb:


> Hab das aber schon öfters gehört, dass die Autos von VW in diesen Jahrgängen recht großzügig mit ihren Toleranzen sind wenns um Vmax geht. Aber heute mit der elektronik sollte das mindestens genauso funktionieren oder besser als noch vor knapp 20 Jahren.


 
Das hat relativ wenig mit der Elektronik zu tun, als mehr mit dem support des Egos des Fahrers.
Sprich wenn man den "Klimatrick" anwandt, dann sah man die echte Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

Mein Auto ist bei etwas über 200 PS mit 222 Kmh eingetragen. Tacho läuft er 245. Das dürften echte 230 kmh sein. Ist auch der sehr kurzen Übersetzung der 6 Gänge geschuldet. Ich fahr das aber eh nie.


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

Wozu hab ich nen Tacho um auf meine Klimaautomatik zu schauen? Und nicht jeder hat diese Klimaautomatik (selber Schuld).

Das Mercedes in Zukunft den 5,5Liter Biturbo verbauen wird, hat wohl eher was mit Abgasvorschriften und Zeitgeist zu tun. Einen 6,3Liter Motor in Zeiten des Downsizings zu rechtfertigen wird schwer. Allein wegen neuer Techniken muss man es schon machen. Der neue mit Zylinderabschaltung usw. soll ja recht sparsam sein, für den Hubraum. Und dafür das es ein bekanntes Problem sein soll vom Motor mit dem Öl wird der ganz gut verkauft. Teilweise ist jede 10. C-Klasse nen AMG. Ich denke das kommt eher daher, dass die Leute etwas mehr geld haben und sie es nicht so recht interessiert mit der Handhabung eines Autos und da nur drauf rumgetrammpelt wird um ihn mal schreien zu hören. Nicht zu vergessen die Kids der Eltern, die das dann auch mal fahren und auf dicke Hose machen. 

Ich würde mir auch ein Spass draus machen, wenn das ding unterm Carport steht und ich Sonntags morgens Brötchen holen will 

Die alten S4 waren auch nicht von Haltbarkeit geprägt wegen ihren Turbos (2,7L) aber so hat jeder Hersteller mal seine schwächen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wozu hab ich nen Tacho um auf meine Klimaautomatik zu schauen? Und nicht jeder hat diese Klimaautomatik (selber Schuld).



Ich weiß nicht wofür das bei Audi/ VW in den 90ern und frühen 00er Jahren so war. Aber anscheinend war es gewollt.



1821984 schrieb:


> Das Mercedes in Zukunft den 5,5Liter Biturbo verbauen wird, hat wohl eher was mit Abgasvorschriften und Zeitgeist zu tun. Einen 6,3Liter Motor in Zeiten des Downsizings zu rechtfertigen wird schwer. Allein wegen neuer Techniken muss man es schon machen. Der neue mit Zylinderabschaltung usw. soll ja recht sparsam sein, für den Hubraum. Und dafür das es ein bekanntes Problem sein soll vom Motor mit dem Öl wird der ganz gut verkauft. Teilweise ist jede 10. C-Klasse nen AMG. Ich denke das kommt eher daher, dass die Leute etwas mehr geld haben und sie es nicht so recht interessiert mit der Handhabung eines Autos und da nur drauf rumgetrammpelt wird um ihn mal schreien zu hören. Nicht zu vergessen die Kids der Eltern, die das dann auch mal fahren und auf dicke Hose machen.



Ich vermute der alte 6,2 Liter wird ersetzt, da er im Vergleich zum 5,5 Liter Turbo alles schlechter macht.
Und von Downsizing würde ich bei einem 5,5 Liter Motor defnitiv nicht sprechen.
Das Mercedes behauptet der 5,5 liter mit Zylinderabschaltung wäre sparsam, das weiß ich. Nur das er es ist kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. Das Feature der Zylinderabschaltung an sich, ist doch bei MB schon im alten 600er gefloppt. Komisch das sie es jetzt wieder ausgraben.

Und das jede 10. C Klasse ien AMG sein soll, kann ich mir auch schwer vorstellen. Ich würde eher sagen das der Löwenanteil kleine 4 Zylinder Diesel sind. Und nur die absolute Minderheit überhaupt mehr als 4 Töpfe hat.



1821984 schrieb:


> Die alten S4 waren auch nicht von Haltbarkeit geprägt wegen ihren Turbos (2,7L) aber so hat jeder Hersteller mal seine schwächen.


 
Das stimmt. Man sollte sich halt nicht auf ein Fabrikat festlegen, sonst ist man unfreiwillig immer in der Opferrolle.


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

Das der Löwenanteil kleine 4Zyl. Diesel ausmacht mag hier in Deutschland zutreffen, aber gebaut wird ein sehr guter mix, wo auch sehr viele 6 Zyl. und eben auch AMG`s laufen wie ich finde. Nicht zu vergessen, dass man für den Preis auch ganz andere Kaliber kaufen könnte. Nen gut ausgestatteter AMG liegt locker bei ca. 95.000-100.000€ Und Momentan verkaufen sich die AMG`s wie blöde was mit sicherheit am C-Coupe liegt. Eines der schönsten Autos momentan aufn Markt wie ich finde, von der Technik jetzt mal abgesehen.

http://www.google.de/search?q=amg+c...QbpodzPDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1920&bih=986

Und das ich den 5,5Liter Motor im SLK mit guten 8-10Liter fahren kann finde ich beachtlich. Bei Last gehen da natürlich auch locker 20-30 durch aber das mein ich gar nicht. Allein wenn ich mir meinen anschaue, sind das schon Welten.

1,8T ca. 10-12Liter im Schnitt
5,5   ca. 8-10Liter im Schnitt

Aber warscheinlich ist es so wie bei dir im Audi, das der Ecomod nicht wirklich schön ist.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. März 2012)

ich hatte nen 3er gt spezial mit nen "aufgefrischten" 1,6er der müsste bei 110 +-3 ps gewesen sein.
das problem bei dem war und ist leider das getriebe.mehr vmax als ab werk mit serien motor + streuung hat das tuning auch nit gebracht. da war einfach der motor in einem drehzahl bereich wo er "ausgedreht hat" .ich hab alleine auf der A2 215km/h laut tacho geschafft. 
mit 4 mann und leichten gepäck (winterjacken + rucksäcke mit tages verpflegung) waren 210 laut tacho.


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2012)

Offiziell ist mein Ibi FR mit 150PS und 212 oder 215 km/h Topspeed angegeben.
Mehr als 200km/h (Tachowert) hab ich noch nicht versucht.

So viel freie und gerade AB wird man wohl kaum finden um das zu erreichen


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

Warum wie lange brauch der bis 200km/h ist bei mir relativ schnell erledigt, oder es liegt am Kleinwagen, dass da keiner Platz machen will


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ich hatte nen 3er gt spezial mit nen "aufgefrischten" 1,6er der müsste bei 110 +-3 ps gewesen sein.
> das problem bei dem war und ist leider das getriebe.mehr vmax als ab werk mit serien motor + streuung hat das tuning auch nit gebracht. da war einfach der motor in einem drehzahl bereich wo er "ausgedreht hat"


 

Das Problem mit dem ausdrehen werde ich mit meinem 118d nicht bekommen, wenn ich ihn in fast einem Jahr chippen lasse (Dann ist die Händlergarantie weg und dann hab ich noch 2 Jahre Versicherungsschutz durch das Chiptuning )
weil der nun im 6. Gang bei Vmax nur etwas über 3000 dreht und er darf maximal 5000.
Innerhalb von Ortschaften fahre ich auch immer im 6. Gang  mit 900 1/min und der Verbrauch liegt gerademal bei ca. 3l


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das der Löwenanteil kleine 4Zyl. Diesel ausmacht mag hier in Deutschland zutreffen, aber gebaut wird ein sehr guter mix, wo auch sehr viele 6 Zyl. und eben auch AMG`s laufen wie ich finde. Nicht zu vergessen, dass man für den Preis auch ganz andere Kaliber kaufen könnte. Nen gut ausgestatteter AMG liegt locker bei ca. 95.000-100.000€ Und Momentan verkaufen sich die AMG`s wie blöde was mit sicherheit am C-Coupe liegt. Eines der schönsten Autos momentan aufn Markt wie ich finde, von der Technik jetzt mal abgesehen.



Geschmack ist immer so eine Sache. Für mich sind "Coupe´s" mit gerahmten Türen unterirdisch. Von Powerdoms und ählichem Zierrat fange ich lieber nicht an.
Zu den Zahlen, ich würde die C-AMG Modelle mit einem Anteil von etwa 0,5 - 2% sehen. Mehr "Blöde" die einen 90.000 Euro Mittelklässler fahren wollen findet man kaum auf der Welt. Ist bei den anderen Herstellern aber ebenso.



1821984 schrieb:


> Und das ich den 5,5Liter Motor im SLK mit guten 8-10Liter fahren kann finde ich beachtlich. Bei Last gehen da natürlich auch locker 20-30 durch aber das mein ich gar nicht. Allein wenn ich mir meinen anschaue, sind das schon Welten.
> 
> 1,8T ca. 10-12Liter im Schnitt
> 5,5   ca. 8-10Liter im Schnitt



Da ist der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken. Real sehe ich den SLK eher bei 13 - 15 Liter. Die 63er Version mit 6,2 Liter mit 517 PS wurde in  der AMS mit einem 17er Wert getestet.
Alles andere ist auch mit der im SLK verbauten Technik undenkbar. Ansonsten hätten sie es geschaft mit einem saugenden V8 einen höheren Wirkungsgrad als bei einem direkteinspritzenden Dieselmotor zu erreichen  .



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber warscheinlich ist es so wie bei dir im Audi, das der Ecomod nicht wirklich schön ist.


 
Wie schon geschrieben, das ist abartig und unfahrbar.


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

Von Mittelklassewagen für schweine Geld, da hat ja fast jeder was im Programm.

BMW-> M3/M5 oder noch schlimmer X6M oder wie die heißen
Benz-> halt alles was mit AMG zu tun hat. Der Preis für den neuen SL63 ist ja wohl ne Frechheit. Für knapp 250.000€ ist das fast nen Schnapper oder was meint ihr.
Audi-> da ist es mal so und mal so. RS3/4 geht eigentlich. RS6 Avant ist ne richtige Hausnummer. A1 in Topausstattung ist auch ne Frechheit.

Da sind so Autos wie Camaro mit dem Hemi mal lustige und preiswerte Alternativen, auch wenn sie wie du immer so schön sagst, nicht die Spitze des Automobilbaus darstellen. Spass werden aber auch diese machen.


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Warum wie lange brauch der bis 200km/h ist bei mir relativ schnell erledigt, oder es liegt am Kleinwagen, dass da keiner Platz machen will



0-100 ist der bei irgendwas zwischen 7 und 8 Sek
Von 100 - 180 / 200 zieht er auch noch gut.
Aber danach braucht er halt Zeit und Strecke um noch schneller zu werden.
Und da wird er mir auch ein bisschen zu wackelig bzw. ich hab da ziemlich Ehrfurcht / Respekt davor noch weiter zu gehen.
Ist ja nunmal "nur" ein Kleinwagen und bei den Geschwindigkeiten liegt der nicht so ruhig wie größere Autos


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

Gut das mit dem Fahrwerk ist nen guter Grund, aber ist das vom FR nicht schon etwas Sportlicher/härter Abgestimmt? Mein alter Leon fährt sich bei solchen Geschwindkeiten nicht groß anders als wie wenn ich nur 100km/h fahr. Gut der ist auch mittel Federn um gut 30mm tiefer womit die Wankbewegungen nicht soooo stark sind wie beim Seriensportmodell.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Da sind so Autos wie Camaro mit dem Hemi mal lustige und preiswerte Alternativen, auch wenn sie wie du immer so schön sagst, nicht die Spitze des Automobilbaus darstellen. Spass werden aber auch diese machen.


 
Der Camaro SS, bzw. der ZL1, sind momentan für mich die coolsten Autos in ihrem Segment. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich ihn mal probefahren.


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 229 km/h erscheint mir jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig hoch. Denn mein A4 war auch schon 1998 mit 227 km/h angegeben bei 165 PS.
> Für echte 240er Werte braucht man ca. 200 PS. Und 250 km/h erreicht man typischerweise ab etwas über 200 PS, je nach Aerodynamik des Fahrzeugs.



Naja ich finde 229km/h für 162PS irgendwie ziemlich viel. Vorallem weil so ein oller Nissan Sunny nun wirklich kein Aerodynamik Monster ist. Mich macht halt stutzig das der Karren mit 210km/h angegeben ist, da sind 19km/h mehr schon einiges. 



JC88 schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist es ja so, dass "ältere" Autos generell etwas zu viel Anzeigen als man wirklich fährt. Ein Navi ist da immer eine gute Stütze. Aber ich finde nicht das das eine so unrealistische Geschwindigkeit ist. Immerhin sollte der Wagen nen relativ guten cw-Wert haben. Ist halt keine fahrende Schrankwand wie nen Audi oder nen EVO.


 
Wie gesagt ein Aerodynamik Wunder ist der Sunny nicht, wobei er sicherlich einen besseren cW Wert hat als mein 100NX. Schon irgendwie dämlich das ein Sportcoupe einen schlechteren cW Wert hat als ein Kleinwagen.


----------



## JC88 (27. März 2012)

Achso, ich dachte wir reden hier von deinem nx


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

Nein der NX fährt doch nur 180km/h wegen dem Steuergerät  Vorallem wären bei 200PS die 229km/h dann schon realistisch. Nene wir reden hier von meinem Nissan Sunny mit 162PS, da finde ich 229km/h (echte laut GPS) irgendwie (zu)viel.


----------



## JC88 (27. März 2012)

Was isn das fürn Motor?

Ich kenn mich da nur im Opellager aus, aber der C20XE (2.0 16V) hat Serienmäßig 150PS und eingetragene 220km/h als Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Im B Corsa sind öfters auch 230km/h drin. Im Calibra sogar 240 km/h (platte Flunder)


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

Es ist ein 2L 16V Motor mit 143PS Serienleistung und aktuell 162PS (laut Prüfstand). Also kein wirkliches Kraftpaket...


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Nein der NX fährt doch nur 180km/h wegen dem Steuergerät  Vorallem wären bei 200PS die 229km/h dann schon realistisch. Nene wir reden hier von meinem Nissan Sunny mit 162PS, da finde ich 229km/h (echte laut GPS) irgendwie (zu)viel.



Ich hab mit meinem Clio Sport Phase II damals auch fast Tacho 250 gefahren. Hab ich sogar noch Fotos von. Ich hab null Ahnung, wieviel PS der hatte.EDIT:  Ok, Wiki sagt 169 PS. Naja, bei knapp ner Tonne Leergewicht kann des schon sein. Das packt mein Auto heut nich mehr.


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

Gewicht hat mit der Endgeschwindigkeit gar nichts zu tun. Ein 2Tonnen Auto mit 200PS kann trotzdem eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit haben als ein 1Tonnen Auto mit 200PS. 
Tachowerte sind immer das eine, da kann ich Story´s erzählen... ich hatte mal einen Sunny B12 Coupe. Der hatte brachiale 75PS lief aber weit weit weit über Tachoanschlag, es müssen irgendwas um die 260km/h gewesen sein. Eines Tages wurde ich dann aber von einem Opa in einem Fiat Cinquecento, seid dem Tag weiß ich das mein Tacho damals nicht sonderlich zuverlässig war. 

Also sind 229km/h (echte keine Tachowerte) mit 162PS durchaus realistisch?


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht hat mit der Endgeschwindigkeit gar nichts zu tun. Ein 2Tonnen Auto mit 200PS kann trotzdem eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit haben als ein 1Tonnen Auto mit 200PS.



Die Spitzengeschgwindigkeit ist aber mit nem leichten Auto schneller ereicht (im Vergleich zu nem gleichstarken, aber schwereren Auto). Und so 250 kmh brauchen ne Menge Anlauf. Gerade wenn man nur rund 170 PS hat. 



			
				Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Der hatte brachiale 75PS lief aber weit weit weit über Tachoanschlag, es müssen irgendwas um die 260km/h gewesen sein. Eines Tages wurde ich dann aber von einem Opa in einem Fiat Cinquecento, seid dem Tag weiß ich das mein Tacho damals nicht sonderlich zuverlässig war.



Hätte ich dir auch ohne Opa sagen können. 



			
				RIVERNA schrieb:
			
		

> Also sind 229km/h (echte keine Tachowerte) mit 162PS durchaus realistisch?



Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben beträgt die max. Tachoabweichung nach oben 10% zuzüglich 4 kmh. Weniger als der tatsächlich gefahrene Wert, darf der Tacho nicht anzeigen.

Würde also bei 229 kmh bedeuten, dass dein Tacho 26,9 kmh vorgehen könnte. Wenn du "Pech" hast, warst du nur 202,1 kmh schnell.

10% von 229 sind 22,9 + 4 = 26,9
229 - 26,9 = 202,1 kmh


----------



## roadgecko (27. März 2012)

Darauf kann man sich aber nicht verlassen siehe oben. Mit 75ps sind auch 230km/h etwas unrealistisch. Was der Tacho darf und was er macht sind leider zwei unterschiedliche dinge.


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

Das ist vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, was dein Tacho darf. Wenn dein Tacho andere Toleranzen anzeigt, als erlaubt, kann dir die Polizei das Auto stilllegen.


----------



## roadgecko (27. März 2012)

Also laut der Aussage sind echte 230km/h mit 75ps drin. 

Es ist mir schon klar das der Tacho diese Toleranzen erfüllen muss, aber ob er dies auch tut steht ganz wo anders.


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Also laut der Aussage sind echte 230km/h mit 75ps drin.
> 
> Es ist mir schon klar das der Tacho diese Toleranzen erfüllen muss, aber ob er dies auch tut steht ganz wo anders.



Er sollte. Wie gesagt, sollte. Das bei irgendwelchen Bastelbuden mit zig mal zurückgeschraubtem Tacho das Ding kaputt sein kann ist natürlich möglich. Oder es wurden andere Tachofolien mit ner anderen Skalierung verbaut. Und plötzlich fährst du mit 75 PS 260 kmh.

Und wer glaubt, er fährt mit seinen 75 PS grad 260, den kann ich nicht ganz ernst nehmen!


----------



## Nekro (27. März 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also laut der Aussage sind echte 230km/h mit 75ps drin.


 
 Niemals!


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Würde also bei 229 kmh bedeuten, dass dein Tacho 26,9 kmh vorgehen könnte. Wenn du "Pech" hast, warst du nur 202,1 kmh schnell.
> 
> 10% von 229 sind 22,9 + 4 = 26,9
> 229 - 26,9 = 202,1 kmh


 
Wenn man nach der Vorgabe richtig rechnet  kommen 204,6 km/h raus  .

229 - 4 sind 225 = 110%
100% = 204,6 km/h.


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

Wie auch immer. Er fährt keine 229 kmh. Vielleicht ma mit dem Navi austesten. Das könnte dann ungefähr stimmen. So + - 5 kmh.


----------



## roadgecko (27. März 2012)

Das Denke ich auch. Allerdings weiß man nie 100 % ob man grad eine Steigung oder ein Gefälle vor sich hat. Es gibt einfach zu viele Kriterien


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

Das Ganze ist natürlich auch abhängig vom Umfang der Reifen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

Auch die Reifenbreite, nicht wegen des Rollwiderstands sondern wegen des Luftwiderstands. Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit spielen auch mit rein, und und und.....


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2012)

Jaja, und ob du grad mit oder gegen die Rotation der Erde fährst...


----------



## Lolm@n (27. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Camaro SS, bzw. der ZL1, sind momentan für mich die coolsten Autos in ihrem Segment. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich ihn mal probefahren.


 
Für was? als ersatz für den S5 oder als zweit Wagen?
Der S5 ist ja gerade mal eine gute Woche alt


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Für was? als ersatz für den S5 oder als zweit Wagen?
> Der S5 ist ja gerade mal eine gute Woche alt


 
Nach dem Kauf ist vor dem Kauf  .


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und wer glaubt, er fährt mit seinen 75 PS grad 260, den kann ich nicht ganz ernst nehmen!


 
Ich war damals gerade 18 Jahre und hatte mehr Hoffnung als Ahnung... mittlerweile weiß ich das man mit 75PS nicht mal die 200km/h erreicht. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie auch immer. Er fährt keine 229 kmh. Vielleicht ma mit dem Navi austesten. Das könnte dann ungefähr stimmen. So + - 5 kmh.



Scheinbar habt ihr es immer noch nicht so richtig verstanden obwohl ich es mehrfach geschrieben habe, oder ich hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt also nochmal: 

Tacho sagte über 240km/h (240km/h ist maximum der Skala)
Navi sagte 229km/h 

Wenn also ein Navi genau gehen sollte, wären wir hier bei irgendwas um die 225km/h. 




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man nach der Vorgabe richtig rechnet  kommen 204,6 km/h raus  .
> 
> 229 - 4 sind 225 = 110%
> 100% = 204,6 km/h.


 
Siehe hohen,* keine* Tachowerte !!! Das 229km/h laut Tacho realistisch wäre weiß ich selber, dann würde ich hier gar nicht erst fragen. Es geht aber um Naviwerte und ich will wissen wie genau so ein Teil geht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich war damals gerade 18 Jahre und hatte mehr Hoffnung als Ahnung... mittlerweile weiß ich das man mit 75PS nicht mal die 200km/h erreicht.



Hattet ihr Physik in der Schule?



Riverna schrieb:


> Scheinbar habt ihr es immer noch nicht so richtig verstanden obwohl ich es mehrfach geschrieben habe, oder ich hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt also nochmal:
> 
> Tacho sagte über 240km/h (240km/h ist maximum der Skala)
> Navi sagte 229km/h
> ...



Ein Navi ist als Geschwindigkeitsmessgerät nur bedingt brauchbar. Da sind Abweichungen bis zu 5% nicht unüblich. Anders sieht es bei Geräten wie einer "Driftbox" aus. Die messen sehr genau.

Aber wie im Thread schon erwähnt, spielen äusseren Faktoren eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle.



Riverna schrieb:


> Siehe hohen,* keine* Tachowerte !!! Das 229km/h laut Tacho realistisch wäre weiß ich selber, dann würde ich hier gar nicht erst fragen. Es geht aber um Naviwerte und ich will wissen wie genau so ein Teil geht.


 
Mit meiner Rechnung wollte ich nicht auf deine Fragestellung eingehen, ich sah nur auf den ersten Blick das die gepostete Rechnung von vorne bis hinten nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hattet ihr Physik in der Schule?



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann schon, aber entweder wurden da andere Themen behandelt oder ich hab im Unterricht geschlafen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein Navi ist als Geschwindigkeitsmessgerät nur bedingt brauchbar. Da sind Abweichungen bis zu 5% nicht unüblich. Anders sieht es bei Geräten wie einer "Driftbox" aus. Die messen sehr genau.



Am besten nehme ich mal den Laptop mit und lese die Daten über das Steuergerät aus. Dann hätte ich zu 100% den richtigen Wert, da des über die Drehzahl und die Übersetzung errechnet wird. Aber so genau wollte ich es eigentlich gar nicht wissen, hätte nur nicht damit gerechnet das die Karre mehr als ~215km/h packt. Wobei mit dem NX hatte ich damals bei gleicher Leistung und Laptopaufzeichnung 223km/h, vielleicht sind die 229km/h also gar nicht sooo unrealistisch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

Wie ich schon schrieb, vor 14 Jahren war mein A4 bei annähernd identischer Leistung, mit annähernd identischer VMax eingetragen. Insofern erscheinen mir die Werte jetzt nicht sonderlich weltfremd.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. März 2012)

Jaja, mein Golf IV rennt mit ner 1.4L @ 75PS Mischmaschine samt 1100Kg satte 185Km/h bei 5600 U/min und frisst 13,9l/100km das mal ne Ansage, ist halt auch schon 12 Jahre alt und hat 51.000Km drauf ^^

Nächste Karre wrid dann ein Subaru Impreza WRX STI mit 300PS werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Jaja, mein Golf IV rennt mit ner 1.4L @ 75PS Mischmaschine samt *1100Kg satte 185Km/h* bei 5600 U/min und frisst 13,9l/100km das mal ne Ansage ^^


 
Die beiden Werte gehören nicht in eine "Formel". Ausser es geht um die Zeit bis zum erreichen der VMax.


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

Golf IV und 1100Kg? Das bezweifel ich aber doch sehr stark


----------



## Jolly91 (27. März 2012)

Schon gut, es sind ca. 1180Kg ^^

Der 1.9 TDI, sowie der 1.9 SDI wiegen beide um die 1350Kg.


Die VMAX ist erst nach ner langen Zeit erreicht, bei Rückenwind. Im Normalfall steht er bei 170-180km/h. Als ich noch die 205er Pirelli P6000 Sommerreifen drauf hatte, kam der auf der Autobahn, bei Gegenwind kaum über 140. Das ist dann traurig. xD


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

Kumpel von mir fährt auch einen Golf 4 mit dem selben Motor, zwar nicht der schnellste aber relativ sparsam. Wobei für die Leistung braucht er wiederrum nicht wenig... aber es hat uns immer zuverlässig überall hingebracht.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. März 2012)

Verbrauch liegt bei 8,8-9,2L im Schnitt. Der niedrigste Verbrauch lag mal bei ca. 8,0L, das maximum lag mal bei ca. knappen 10L wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 600km erreiche ich damit nur mal ab und zu. Meistens so um die 580km. Das weiteste war mal mit 660km, aber da habe ich den mehr als getragen.


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2012)

Oh dann verbrauchst du aber deutlich mehr als mein Kumpel, der eiert bei knapp 7 Liter rum. 8.8L - 9.2L ist schon heftig für das kleine Motörchen. Sind wohl relativ viele Vollgasfahrten dabei.


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

Golf 4 mit 1180Kg. Ohne das im Schein gesehen zu haben glaub ich dir das nicht. Ich hab nen Leon 1M der auf der Golf 4 Plattform basiert und mein Autowagen wiegt sammt 4Zyl. Benziner gute 1350kg. Und da ist kaum Ausstattung drin. Was sollen die knapp 200kg mehr denn sein?

Bischen Bremsanlage mit 1-2 Zoll größeren Rädern und ggf. 2 Türen mehr können doch keine 200Kg ausmachen oder doch?

Selbst ein Ibiza ist mit dem 1,8t mit über 1,2T angegeben und der ist ja wohl etwas kleiner!


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2012)

Laut Wiki geht der Golf IV bei nem LEERgewicht von 1050kg los
VW Golf IV
Aber bis zu 1,5t leer rauf.

Der V er Golf fängt schon ab 1400kg an


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der V er Golf fängt schon ab 1400kg an


 
Das kann nicht sein, da er Ver Golf 1,4 1.272 kg wiegt.


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein, da er Ver Golf 1,4 1.272 kg wiegt.


 Stimmt
Bin in der Zeile verrutscht...
Sollte pennen gehen


----------



## Falk (28. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Wiki geht der Golf IV bei nem LEERgewicht von 1050kg los
> VW Golf IV
> Aber bis zu 1,5t leer rauf.
> 
> Der V er Golf fängt schon ab 1400kg an



Ja, als R32 wiegt der Golf V gut 1,6T, was wirklich kein Leichtgewicht mehr ist. Abgespeckt wurde wohl erst mit dem Golf VII richtig (Golf 6 R20 ist auch leichter, aber das dürfte auf den Motor zurückgehen). 

Bei mir steht jetzt der Termin für Sommerreifen: 11.04., kann es bitte vorher noch einen Wintereinbruch geben  Dafür dann mit frisch aufbereiteten Felgen. Reifen bleiben wohl noch eine Saison Bridgestone Potenza R05A oder wie die Dinger heißen, haben noch 6 bzw. 7mm. (vorne/hinten).


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2012)

Ein Hoch auf japanisches Leichtgewicht. Trotz "Vollaustattung" nur 1105 Kilo


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür dann mit frisch aufbereiteten Felgen.



Wo warst du? Was hast du bezahlt? Mussten die Reifen vom Auto runter? Wie lange hatts gedauert?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf japanisches Leichtgewicht. Trotz "*Vollaustattung" nur 1105 Kilo*


 
Das wird der Knackpunkt sein. Was nicht da ist wiegt auch nichts. Am besten kauft man kein Auto, dann ist es besonders leicht  .


----------



## Falk (28. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Wo warst du? Was hast du bezahlt? Mussten die Reifen vom Auto runter? Wie lange hatts gedauert?



Ist noch work in progress, Reifen mussten runter. Lackierer hier am Ort (verschicken wollte ich nicht), um die 400€ für den ganzen Satz. Alles in allem gut zwei Wochen wird es wohl dauern (deswegen kommen sie auch erst am 11.04. wieder ans Auto).


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ist noch work in progress, Reifen mussten runter. Lackierer hier am Ort (verschicken wollte ich nicht), um die 400€ für den ganzen Satz. Alles in allem gut zwei Wochen wird es wohl dauern (deswegen kommen sie auch erst am 11.04. wieder ans Auto).



Tut er die Teile dann spachtel und lackieren? Ich hab hier vor ein paar Seiten auch Bilder von meinen Felgen gepostet. Klutten meinte max. 50 € seien pro Felge zu zahlen. Felgenhörner begradigen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. März 2012)

Ich werd dir mal demnächst den Schein kopieren, du nix glauben tust 

Wie gesagt 8,8-9,2l sind da schonmal drin, wobei mir der Boardcomputer sagt, 8,1 Liter, bei einer Gesamtdistanz von 4500km. Unter 3000U/min kann man den nicht fahren, da mag er nicht, fahr den immer bis ca. knappe 4800-5000U/min.


----------



## Falk (28. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Tut er die Teile dann spachtel und lackieren? Ich hab hier vor ein paar Seiten auch Bilder von meinen Felgen gepostet. Klutten meinte max. 50 € seien pro Felge zu zahlen. Felgenhörner begradigen, mehr nicht.


 
Ich hatte von verschiedenen Firmen Kostenvoranschläge, die lagen leider alle in dem Bereich (nur die Firmen teilweise mit weiterer Anfahrt für mich). Die Dinger mit den relativ engen Speichen abzuschleifen ist wohl etwas zeitaufwendig, Felgen mit mehr Fläche wären günstiger gewesen. Bei mir wird jetzt nicht nur das Felgenhorn, sondern der ganze "Felgenstern" (oder wie das Ding heißt, auf jeden Fall die ganze äußere Felge) neu gemacht.


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte von verschiedenen Firmen Kostenvoranschläge, die lagen leider alle in dem Bereich (nur die Firmen teilweise mit weiterer Anfahrt für mich). Die Dinger mit den relativ engen Speichen abzuschleifen ist wohl etwas zeitaufwendig, Felgen mit mehr Fläche wären günstiger gewesen. Bei mir wird jetzt nicht nur das Felgenhorn, sondern der ganze "Felgenstern" (oder wie das Ding heißt, auf jeden Fall die ganze äußere Felge) neu gemacht.



Wenn ich Zeit hab, werd ich mich da auchma drum kümmern. Bei mir sind zum Glück nur die Felgenhörner rundum hinüber. Der Felgenstern ist OK. Mit so ca. 400 € rechne ich auch.


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2012)

Mein Golf 1,4 TSI 140Ps von 08.08 hat gestern mit knapp 56000 Km seinen ersten Liter Öl ausgetrunken.

Das heißt ich habe insgesamt außer dem einen Ölwechsel bei 30000 1Liter nachgeschüttet. Ist ok oder?


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2012)

Tip Top


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das wird der Knackpunkt sein. Was nicht da ist wiegt auch nichts. Am besten kauft man kein Auto, dann ist es besonders leicht  .


 
Dann sag mir was ein Golf 3 damals mehr konnte oder sonst ein Kompaktwagen/Kleinwagen. Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann sag mir was ein Golf 3 damals mehr konnte oder sonst ein Kompaktwagen/Kleinwagen. Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...


 
Nicht viel, darum lagen sie ja auch um die 1.100 bis 1.300 kg.
Heute wiegt ein Toyota GT86 ca. 100 kg weniger als ein ähnlich starker GTI, der alles besser macht.


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2012)

Trotzdem waren damals die deutschen Autos schon schwerer als z.B. die japanischen und die amerikanischen wogen nochmals mehr als die deutschen Fahrzeuge. Das man auch heute noch leichte Autos bauen kann und dabei trotzdem an die Sicherheit denkt, zeigt Honda mit dem CR-Z. Das Teil bringt gerade mal 1245 Kilo auf die Waage und das obwohl unnötigerweise (vom Gewicht her) noch ein bestimmt nicht leichter IMA Elektromotor verbaut ist. Wäre in dem Waagen ein 2L 16V Motor verbaut, könnte daraus eine richtige Rakete werden. 
Jedoch wird der Markt für solche Spaßautos einfach zu gering sein.

Der Toyota ist aber auch ein denkbar schlechter Vergleich für den Golf, der Golf ist ein Kompaktwagen und der Toyota ein Sportcoupe. Vergleich den Golf mit einem Subaru Impreza WRX STI (2007 - 2011) und du wirst sehen das der Subaru trotz wesentlich mehr Leistung, gleicher Qualität im Innenraum weniger wiegt. Den der WRX kann alles was der Golf kann, nur etwas besser 

Edit: Das hat ein Freund für mich gebastelt


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Das hat ein Freund für mich gebastelt



Schick. 


...und der CR-Z ist ein kleiner Traum! B-)


----------



## 8800 GT (28. März 2012)

Meiner wiegt lt. FZS 1305 kg. Ganz schön viel für die Größe finde ich.


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mein Golf 1,4 TSI 140Ps von 08.08 hat gestern mit knapp 56000 Km seinen ersten Liter Öl ausgetrunken.
> 
> Das heißt ich habe insgesamt außer dem einen Ölwechsel bei 30000 1Liter nachgeschüttet. Ist ok oder?


 
Für den 1.4er TSI ist das ein mehr als guter Wert.
Nach Kauf bis zur ersten Inspektion bei 15t km hatte ich schon so viel Öl nachkippen dürfen das der Ölwechsel eigentlich schon erledigt war 
Danach hab ich auch öfters etwas nachkippen dürfen.
Aber seid nem knappen halben Jahr hält er sich sehr gut.
Kontrolliere jetzt bei fast jedem Tanken den Ölstand. Ist immer noch halb voll.
Mal hoffen das er so gut weiter läuft.

Andere hatten da schon schlimmere Sachen:
[Ibiza SC] Erst hoher Ölverbrauch, dann Motorproblem / Motorschaden beim TSI (Benziner) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2012)

Jaja, das Öl 
Wir hatten vor 5 Jahren mal eine 2.0 TDI Touran, der hatte nach ca. 80000 km einen Zylinderschaden, wurde aber nicht sofort von der Leasingfirma repariert und hat dann alle 1000Km 1L Öl gebraucht. Wenn man voll beschleunigt hat, in den Rückspiegel geguckt hat, hat man nur eine große schwarze Wolke gesehen 
Dann zum Schluss, bei 140000 war dann auch noch das DSG hin.
Danach hatten wir dann einen Passat 2.0 TDI, der hat nie ein Problem gehabt


----------



## Nekro (28. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber seid nem knappen halben Jahr hält er sich sehr gut.



Ich darf ca. alle 3000km nachkippen, dann ist er kurz vor Minimum


----------



## computertod (28. März 2012)

wegen dem Felgen aufbereiten:
ich hab 4 Alus zum Aufbereiten gebracht, eine davon muss gespachtelt werden wegen ner tieferen Bordsteinbekanntschaft, die anderen nur schleifen und lackieren. kostet für alle 4 Felgen 100€


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2012)

Mal was anderes, Grip hat ja vor kurzem nen Toyota Prius (Hybrid) gegen BMW M3 getestet, was Spritverbrauch angeht.  

GRIP - BMW M3 vs. Toyota Prius Hybrid - YouTube

Ist ganz informativ, vorallem weil sie auch auf die Hersteller-Angaben eingehen, und auch erklären wieso die Hersteller-Tests schwer in der Praxis vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2012)

Joh, nur dass sie das 1:1 von Top Gear kopiert haben, die das gut 2 Jahre vorher schon gemacht hatten.
Überhaupt fällt den Jungs bei Grip leider überhaupt nichts Eigenes mehr ein, und wenn, dann kommt so ein Facepalm-Mist wie der GÜV raus..
Und die Videos werden auch immer noch alle prähistorisch in 480p hochgeladen, bis vor kurzem war es teilweise nur 360p..

Ich mag sie ja eigentlich, aber im Moment sehe ich sie auf dem absteigenden Ast..


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> wegen dem Felgen aufbereiten:
> ich hab 4 Alus zum Aufbereiten gebracht, eine davon muss gespachtelt werden wegen ner tieferen Bordsteinbekanntschaft, die anderen nur schleifen und lackieren. kostet für alle 4 Felgen 100€



Ja, sowas hätte ich auch gern...


----------



## computertod (28. März 2012)

http://reifen-roderer.de/
dort lass ichs machen


----------



## watercooled (28. März 2012)

Bitte hört in gottesnamen mit Grip auf. Ich Bekomm schon agressionen wenn ich den Namen höre, und selbstmordgefühle wenn ich diese kackvisage mit dieser drecksstimme sehe die sich Det schimpft.....  Diese vollpfosten haben doch keine Ahnung von gar nichts -.- 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich dafür ne Woche Urlaub bekomme, aber DAS musste mal gesagt werden....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bitte hört in gottesnamen mit Grip auf. Ich Bekomm schon agressionen wenn ich den Namen höre, und selbstmordgefühle wenn ich diese kackvisage mit dieser drecksstimme sehe die sich Det schimpft.....  Diese vollpfosten haben doch keine Ahnung von gar nichts -.-
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich dafür ne Woche Urlaub bekomme, aber DAS musste mal gesagt werden....


 
Wieso sollten sie keine Ahnung haben? Ich mein, nen Rennfahrschein bekommt man sicher nicht bei Ebay  

Die Sendung mag Geschmackssache sein, mir gefällt sie mehr als alle anderen. Nicht so langweilig und vorallem Mathias ist mir super sympathisch


----------



## Seabound (28. März 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> http://reifen-roderer.de/
> dort lass ichs machen


 
Danke für den Tipp. Sind leider nur schlappe 360 Kilometer bis dorthin...

Ne, da muss ich ma bei uns schauen. Aber der Preis ist top!


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollten sie keine Ahnung haben? Ich mein, nen Rennfahrschein bekommt man sicher nicht bei Ebay
> 
> Die Sendung mag Geschmackssache sein, mir gefällt sie mehr als alle anderen. Nicht so langweilig und vorallem Mathias ist mir super sympathisch



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Finde Grip ist das unterhaltsamste deutsche Autoformat. Fast so gut wie Top Gear 
@Whoosaa
Jepp die Güvs und Rechtsgebote Beiträge sind echt oftmals mehr als schwach die sollten lieber den 550d normal testen und nicht wie letztes mal durch den Güv bringen 
Würde mir wieder mal einen Beitrag ähnlich wie Aventador vs Gt3 RS wünschen. Das war Super mit Axel Stein aber solche Kisten zu bekommen ist wohl auch nicht immer leicht.


----------



## Verminaard (28. März 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich Bekomm schon agressionen wenn ich den Namen höre, und selbstmordgefühle wenn ich diese kackvisage mit dieser drecksstimme sehe die sich Det schimpft......


 
Also Det loest oefters solche Reaktionen aus.
Obwohl, seine Sprueche... das muss man ihm lassen, das der zu jedem Scheiss einen unmoeglichen Spruch abfeuern kann.

Und  Matthias ist ja eh ueber jede Kritik erhaben.
Den kauft man halt ab, das er Spass an der Sache an sich hat. Deswegen schaut auch meine bessere Haelfte Autosendungen, wobei Det... siehe oben


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2012)

Det ist eigentlich ganz lustig jedoch seh ich seine Beiträge nur ab in zu, da mich so alte gebrauchte Kisten nicht besonders interessieren

Hier eine ganz witzige Situation "halt die Schnauze"  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96Nhaxj9D1o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, Grip hat ja vor kurzem nen Toyota Prius (Hybrid) gegen BMW M3 getestet, was Spritverbrauch angeht.
> 
> GRIP - BMW M3 vs. Toyota Prius Hybrid - YouTube
> 
> Ist ganz informativ, vorallem weil sie auch auf die Hersteller-Angaben eingehen, und auch erklären wieso die Hersteller-Tests schwer in der Praxis vergleichbar sind.



Kein Wunder das der BMW kaum mehr braucht, dass ist doch so ein Vorurteil das nie stimmt. Ein stark Motorisiertes Auto braucht nicht zwangsläufig mehr als ein PS schwaches Fahrzeug. Ich kann da immer nur das Beispiel bei mir bringen: 

Nissan 100NX 90PS 1.6L 8.6L Verbrauch
Nissan 100NX 143PS 2.0L 8.5L Verbrauch

Und das obwohl ich mit dem GTi wesentlich schneller und sportlicher gefahren bin. Aber im Vergleich musste ich den 1.6er schon richtig tretten um an die Leistung vom GTi bei sportlicher Fahrweise kommen. Ich würde fast drauf wetten das IT mit seinem S5 bei gleicher Fahrweise nicht mehr verbrauchen würde als ich und das obwohl ich den einen wesentlich schwächeren Motor habe. Ich muss für gleiche Beschleunigung halt volle Rohr geben, wohingegen sein S5 gerade etwas über Standgas braucht. 





watercooled schrieb:


> Bitte hört in gottesnamen mit Grip auf. Ich Bekomm schon agressionen wenn ich den Namen höre, und selbstmordgefühle wenn ich diese kackvisage mit dieser drecksstimme sehe die sich Det schimpft.....  Diese vollpfosten haben doch keine Ahnung von gar nichts -.-
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich dafür ne Woche Urlaub bekomme, aber DAS musste mal gesagt werden....



Ich gucke jedes Wochenende "Grip"... gefällt mir persönlich besser als Top Gear und das Automagazin auf Vox.   



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie keine Ahnung haben? Ich mein, nen Rennfahrschein bekommt man sicher nicht bei Ebay
> 
> Die Sendung mag Geschmackssache sein, mir gefällt sie mehr als alle anderen. Nicht so langweilig und vorallem Mathias ist mir super sympathisch



Ein Freund von mir hat berichtet das Det mal bei einem Forumuser aus dem MaxRev Forum (Honda Forum) war und sich einen E36 angeschaut hat. Angeblich wurde ihm das komplette Script vorgeschrieben, genau so wie er angeblich die Fragen und Antworten alle vorgesagt bekommt. Er selber soll gar nicht soviel Ahnung haben wie es im TV immer scheint, ob und in wie fern das stimmt weiß ich nicht. 

Es geht um diese Folge hier:

GRIP - Det sucht Sportcoupé (1/2) - YouTube

Gleich der erste ist es...


----------



## Gatsch (28. März 2012)

so, ich glaub ich bin im richtigen thread

ich gebs gleich am anfang zu (weils mir peinlich is), ich hab absolut keinen plan von autos, weiß zwar wie ein motor und des funzt aber an einem auto könnt ich nie selber was machen ^^

aber zu meiner frage
wie sind eigentlich stoß stangen befestigt (die frage quält mich schon seit tagen ^^)

mfg gatsch


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2012)

Grip ist schon nicht schlecht, aber Turbo auf Sport1 ist da besser, finde ich, und die Tests von Tim Schrick finde ich am Besten, da er einfach sehr gut erklären kann und ihm merkt man die Erfahrung an 
Das Beste bei Turbo ist immer das Männerwochenende.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das der BMW kaum mehr braucht, dass ist doch so ein Vorurteil das nie stimmt. Ein stark Motorisiertes Auto braucht nicht zwangsläufig mehr als ein PS schwaches Fahrzeug. Ich kann da immer nur das Beispiel bei mir bringen:
> 
> Nissan 100NX 90PS 1.6L 8.6L Verbrauch
> Nissan 100NX 143PS 2.0L 8.5L Verbrauch
> ...



Jap, so sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Umso schwächer der Motor, desto mehr Sprit wird verbraucht bei hohen Drehzahlen. Ich selbst fahre nur ein Honda Civic EP1 (1. Auto halt ) und da war der Tank ruckzuck leer bei 200Kmh auf der Autobahn  (laut Tacho, was real wohl eher 180km/h wären). Wie in dem Video aber erwähnt, hört man es den Motoren aber schon an, ist bei meinem 90PS Civic genauso  




Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat berichtet das Det mal bei einem Forumuser aus dem MaxRev Forum (Honda Forum) war und sich einen E36 angeschaut hat. Angeblich wurde ihm das komplette Script vorgeschrieben, genau so wie er angeblich die Fragen und Antworten alle vorgesagt bekommt. Er selber soll gar nicht soviel Ahnung haben wie es im TV immer scheint, ob und in wie fern das stimmt weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Es geht um diese Folge hier:
> 
> ...



ja die Folge kenne ich  

Mit den Anweisungen wird schon stimmen, ist generell bei TV-Sendungen so. Muss ja alles geplant sein, auch wenns vllt nicht ganz der Wahrheit entspricht. Wäre dann aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht so unterhaltsam. 

Bist du auch im Maxrev unterwegs? 

Gruß


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. März 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Jap, so sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Umso schwächer der Motor, desto mehr Sprit wird verbraucht bei hohen Drehzahlen. Ich selbst fahre nur ein Honda Civic EP1 (1. Auto halt ) und da war der Tank ruckzuck leer bei 200Kmh auf der Autobahn  (laut Tacho, was real wohl eher 180km/h wären). Wie in dem Video aber erwähnt, hört man es den Motoren aber schon an, ist bei meinem 90PS Civic genauso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Verbrauch kann ich nicht so zustimmen, mein Peugeot 306 2.0 16v saugt in etwa 11-12l auf 100km (Stadt Land


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bist du auch im Maxrev unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich bin zwar angemeldet, aber poste da eigentlich nie. Hab ja keinen Honda (mehr).


----------



## AeroX (28. März 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Also Det loest oefters solche Reaktionen aus.
> Obwohl, seine Sprueche... das muss man ihm lassen, das der zu jedem Scheiss einen unmoeglichen Spruch abfeuern kann.
> :



Wie recht du hast.  der lässt echt zu jedem Mist irgendein Dullen spruch ab. Das ist unnormal


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2012)

Script for the win, dass kann so ziemlich jeder. Kein Mensch kann immer so spontan reagieren ohne es vorher schon zu wissen.


----------



## 1821984 (28. März 2012)

Gatsch schrieb:


> aber zu meiner frage
> wie sind eigentlich stoß stangen befestigt (die frage quält mich schon seit tagen ^^)



Was man hier so sieht, da brauch dir gar ncihts peinlich sein!!!

Ne Stossstange ist meistens folgendermaßen befestigt:
-Schrauben von Stossstange zu Kotflügel und Radhausschale. Meistens so ca. 5-15Stck. pro Seite
-Meistens sind hinter irgendwelchen Zierstreifen oder Lüftungsgitter große Schrauben (M8-M10) aber nicht viele. Vielleicht 2-4Stck.
-Stossstange selbst ist meistens noch mit Ösen irgendwo reingeklippst.
-ggf. muss eine Verkleidung von Unten gelöst werden.


----------



## Verminaard (28. März 2012)

Wieso schimpft sich das heuzutage eigentlich noch Stossstange?
Frueher waren die Dinger noch massiv, hielten noch etwas aus. Aber diese Plastikschuerzen...
Abgesehen von der ganzen Absorbermechanik und Technik darunter, aber wehe man streift irgendwo. Optisch kaputt und im schlimmsten Fall teuer.


----------



## 1821984 (28. März 2012)

Passantenschutz. Du kannst froh sein, wenn die Stossstange sofort nachgibt. Schön weich soll das Material sein, damit du dir nicht gleich die Beine brichst, wenn dich doch mal einer anstubst. Und dann kommt die Knautschzone auch noch. Wenn immer alles massiv wäre, hättest du beim kleinsten Rämpler sofort alles in Po ink. Frontmaske usw. 

Deswegen sind die heute teilweise auch nur noch aus Kunststoff und geschraubt (die Frontmasken).

Passantenschutz ist hier das Zeil und nicht, ob die Stossstange der Laterna stand hält. Das ne heutige Stossstange teurer ist als früher son einfach gebogenen Stück Metall was dann verchromt wird ist doch auch klar oder nicht.

Warum haben wir Airbags? Wenn die aufgehen hast meistens gleich nen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden, obwohl der eigentliche Schaden vielleicht gar nicht so groß ist.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2012)

So. Ich hab am Samstag dann auch ma nen Termin zur Vorbesichtigung der Felgen für ne Felgenreparatur. Im Mai hab ich Urlaub. Wenn repariert werden kann, dann würde ich Termin für Mitte Mai machen. Bin ma gespannt, was es kostet. Am Tel wollten die keine Auskunft geben. Müssen erstma die Schäden sehen.


----------



## Burn_out (29. März 2012)

Ich schwör auf die PS Profis, die wenigstens auch eine richtige Werkstatt haben in Dortmund


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2012)

Obwohl, 15. Mai kommt Diablo raus. Ob ich da Zeit hab, zum Felgendoc zu gehen... Mal sehen.


----------



## Gatsch (29. März 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Was man hier so sieht, da brauch dir gar ncihts peinlich sein!!!
> 
> Ne Stossstange ist meistens folgendermaßen befestigt:...


 

zuper danke


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2012)

So geht ein Autoleben zuende, er tritt nun seine letzte Reise an.


----------



## Freeak (29. März 2012)

Viel kann man ja nicht erkennen, ist ein kleinwenig Dunkel.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2012)

(Wenn ich mich recht erinnere)Es war einmal ein weißer Nissan der nur ein bisschen Rost hat...


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2012)

Schwarzer Nissan 100NX GTi mit "etwas" Rost  Erstzulassung war übrigends 5.12.1992... am selben Tag bin ich geboren, aber 7 Jahre früher.


----------



## computertod (29. März 2012)

etwas war glaub ich etwas untertrieben?


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2012)

Die Karre war überall verrostet wo es nur ging... erst sollte ich den Wagen für einen Kumpel aufbauen, der hatte dann kein Geld mehr, also habe ich ihn abgekauft um ihn für mich zu machen. Am Ende habe ich ihn geschlachtet als ich kein Bock mehr hatte Rost rauszuschneiden... 

Hier mal drei Bilder, habe diese aber glaube ich schonmal gepostet. Also falls es so sein sollte, bitte entschuldigt es mir


----------



## Freeak (30. März 2012)

Man da hat ja selbt mein Sunny noch mehr Substanz gehabt als wie der 100NX von deinem Kumpel. Alter, da war ja mehr Rost Drann als wie an der Titanic.

Echt heftig, also der (die) Vorbesitzer hatten es wohl nicht so mit Wagenpflege was?


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2012)

Nicht ohne Grund hieß das Projekt "Titanic" ;D
Morgen hole ich einen neuen 100NX wieder als GTi, aber der wird wohl auch nur als Teilelager für mich genutzt.


----------



## Falk (30. März 2012)

So, nachdem ich ein paar Tests gelesen habe ich einen Satz Goodyear EAGLE F1 ASYMMETRIC 2 bestellt, in 225/40 R18 92Y (wie es in den Papieren steht). 

Die Bridgestone, die auf den Felgen waren, sahen leider teilweise entsprechend der Felgen aus - da hätte ich bei 250 kein gutes Gefühl gehabt.


----------



## roadgecko (30. März 2012)

Da heist es dann "hält er oder fällt er ?" 

Ich habe bei eBay auch einen Satz 17" Felgen im Auge, weis aber nich so recht wie es mit der Beschleunigung/Endgeschwindigkeit steht. Die Originalen sind nur 15" groß und wenn man keine 200ps hat überlegt man sich das besser.

Was habt ihr da so für erfahrungen ?


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2012)

Ist doch egal ob 15" oder 17" Felge - der Radius (inkl PASSENDEM) Reifen bleibt ja gleich


----------



## roadgecko (30. März 2012)

Aber werden die Felgen also die rotierende Masse nicht schwerer da mehr Aluminium und weniger Gummi.


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2012)

Nicht zwangsläufig aber meistens. Jedoch merkt man sowas immer nur bei PS schwachen Autos, ich persönlich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen 14" (Serie) und 17", ausser bei der Endgeschwindigkeit, da verliere ich knapp 5km/h.


----------



## fctriesel (30. März 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Aber werden die Felgen also die rotierende Masse nicht schwerer da mehr Aluminium und weniger Gummi.


Das macht einen Unterschied aus, den man schon fast unter Messtoleranz verbuchen kann. Treiber sind dabei der Luft- und Rollreibungswiderstand.


----------



## Mosed (30. März 2012)

Naja, eine 17 Zoll Alu Felge der gleichen Konstruktionsart wiegt natürlich ein paar kg mehr als eine 15 Zoll Felge. 
Und eine größere Felge bedeutet ein breiteres Gummi --> eine breitere Auflagefläche --> Rollwiderstand.

Was davon jetzt wieviel ausmacht bzgl der Auswirkung auf die Beschleunigung... Da kann einem eine Formel helfen, die ich grad nicht zur Hand habe.


----------



## fctriesel (30. März 2012)

Bei der Beschleunigung spielt das Radgewicht eine vernachlässigbare Rolle, wichtig wird das aber z.B. bei der Dynamik in Kurven.


----------



## Gatsch (30. März 2012)

hat das dan auch einen einfluss auf die beschleunigung?

weil mehr masse, mehr druck somit mehr gripp   oder?


----------



## Falk (30. März 2012)

Gatsch schrieb:
			
		

> hat das dan auch einen einfluss auf die beschleunigung?
> 
> weil mehr masse, mehr druck somit mehr gripp   oder?



Wenn du ansonsten Probleme hast (sprich die Reifen durchdrehen) und genug Leistung da ist, müsste es Vorteile bringen.


----------



## fctriesel (30. März 2012)

Ja, Vorteile im Bereich von <1,5%.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. März 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Bei der Beschleunigung spielt das Radgewicht eine vernachlässigbare Rolle


 
Ich denke, dass es schon sehr große Rolle spielt - nicht die absolute Masse, die nach vorn beschleunigt wird, aber die um die Rotationsachse des Rades. Eine größere Felge bedeutet dann zwar sehr geringen Zuwachs an gesamten Massenträgheit, aber einen ordentlichen Zuwachs am Trägheitsmoment um die Rotationsachse. Ein weiterer Faktor, der eine Rolle spielt ist der Schlupf und zwar der bis zum Moment, wo der Reifen auf dem Boden durchrutscht. Je größer die Felge und kleiner der Reifenquerschnitt, desto weniger Schlupf lässt der Reifen zu. Umgekehrt, bei kleiner Felge und großem Reifenquerschnitt ist viel mehr elastischen Gummi da, das sich beim Beschleunigen "stauchen" lässt und dadurch unter anderem geringfügig die Strecke vom Zentrum der Rotationsachse und Auflagefläche vermindert. Dadurch verbessert sich wiederum die Beschleunigung. Solche Unterschiede fallen jedoch um so weniger ins Gewicht, je besser der Wagen motorisiert ist. Bei einem 75PS Golf würde man einen Wechsel von 14" auf 18" Felgen auch ohne jegliche Messtechnik und Berechnung mehr als deutlich merken - Bei einem 500PS Porsche dagen kaum.


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2012)

So, ich war jetzt beim Felgenaufbereiter. Grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden. 60 € pro Felge ist für mich OK. Ich hätte mir mehr gerechnet. Das einzige Problem bei der Sache, meine Felgen sind mat lackiert. Wenn ich das Felgenhorn aufbereiten lasse, wird es glänzender als der Rest der Felge. Würde ich die Felge nach dem Aufbereiten kompletto lackieren lassen, würde mich der Spaß 160 € pro Felge kosten. Das ist mir zuviel. Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich aufbereiten lassen und mit nem glänzendene Felgenhorn durch die Gegen fahre, oder ob ich weiter meine kaputten Felge behalte. 

Das Problem ist weiterhin, wie auch der Aufbereite meinte, dass die Felge über den Rand es Autos raussteht. Ich hab mal paar Fotos davon gemacht, wie das aussieht. Er meinte, dass da unweigerlich wieder Macken drann kommen. In Kombination mit den Niederquerschnittsreifen muss ich über jeden bierdeckelhohen Randstein mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren. 

Jetzt bin ich echt am Überlegen, was ich machen soll... Was denkt Ihr? Aluglanzfelgenhorn? Sieht das ******* aus oder nicht aufbereiten lassen?


----------



## nyso (31. März 2012)

Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dürfen die Räder gar nicht vorstehen


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung. TÜV hats abgenommen. Die Rad Reifen Kombination ist eingetragen. Wobei ich mich aus o.g. Gründen zukünftig nicht mehr für so ne Lösung entscheiden würde. Obwohl es optisch top ist. Leider zu viele Nachteile. Und die Überlegung, nicht aufbereiten zu lassen, sondern einen kompletten Satz neuer 18 Zöller zu kaufen, steht immer noch im Raum. Ich würde dann auf einen Satz ohne diese extreme Einpresstiefe umsteigen.


----------



## roadgecko (31. März 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das bei der Aufarbeitung es nur glänzend geht. Frag doch vielleicht noch einmal wo anders nach.


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2012)

Naja, glänzend aus dem Grund, weil das Felgenhorn abgeschliffen wird. Und dann geht der Lack mit runter und das reine Alu kommt raus. Will ich diesen Effekt nicht, muss halt nachlackiert werden und das wird entsprechend teuerer. Vielleicht doch nochmal bissel in der Gegend rumtelefonieren.


----------



## roadgecko (31. März 2012)

Man müsste das Horn doch auch so schleifen können, das es matt ist. Na gut wenn die das so sagen wird schon was dran sein.


----------



## fctriesel (31. März 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es schon sehr große Rolle spielt


Dann denke nicht, sondern rechne nach. 
Deine Argumentationskette ist nichts neues für Leute, die nur von Hörensagen nachplappern aber das nicht selbst nachvollzogen haben.


----------



## Klutten (31. März 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dürfen die Räder gar nicht vorstehen


 
Das muss man etwas differenzieren. Grundsätzlich muss die Lauffläche in gewissen Bereichen, die etwas differieren, abgedeckt sein. Man spricht zwar von Radabdeckung, aber was ist denn das? ...ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff - auch für den Prüfer. Meist (gemessen von der Senkrechten Felgenmitte) -30° bis +50° an der Voderachse und +- 45° an der Hinterachse. Was dann den Reifen auf der Felge angeht, muss man einfach schauen, was die Hersteller in Kombination von Reifen und Felge als machbar angeben. Der TÜV hat da im Rahmen des Radumfanges und Berechnungen bei der Eintragung Toleranzbereiche. Optisch sieht es da wie bei Scholles Clio natürlich schick aus, bringt aber auch Nachteile mit sich - obwohl er bereits einen verstärkten Reifen fährt. Ich persönlich fahre jetzt seit 20 Jahren mit solchen Kombinationen herum und das bisher schadenfrei. Dafür bin ich beim Parken aber auch sehr vorsichtig. Eigentlich nur eine Sache der Gewohnheit.


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2012)

Die Schäden hat alle meine Frau verursacht!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (31. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich echt am Überlegen, was ich machen soll... Was denkt Ihr?


 
Du musst einfach jedes mal die Räder möglichst im stumpfen Winkel zur Kante drehen - egal ob du rauf oder runter willst. Wenn du immer im spitzen Winkel die Kante überfährst, ist der Kontakt mit der Felge garantiert.


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst einfach jedes mal die Räder möglichst im stumpfen Winkel zur Kante drehen - egal ob du rauf oder runter willst. Wenn du immer im spitzen Winkel die Kante überfährst, ist der Kontakt mit der Felge garantiert.



Danke für den Tipp. Es ging mir aber eher darum ob ich ausbessern lassen soll, oder nicht.  Viele der Schäden stammen von der Aufnahmeschiene der Waschanlage. Zwischenzeitlich wasche ich von Hand. Die Felgen sind einfach nicht für Waschanlagen gemacht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. März 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind einfach nicht für Waschanlagen gemacht.


 
Kommt mir bekannt vor. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem TT. Samstags im Werk abgeholt, Montags die erste Wäsche und die erste Macke in der Felge. Die waren unnötig breit. 9x19 bei nur 255er Bereifung, dadurch waren sie super empfindlich.
Der S5 hat 8,5x19, ebenfalls mit 255er Bereifung. Ich habe ihn zwischenzeitlich 4 mal gewaschen und die Felgen sehen noch aus wie am ersten Tag, also wie vor 2 Wochen  .


----------



## Falk (31. März 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem TT. Samstags im Werk abgeholt, Montags die erste Wäsche und die erste Macke in der Felge. Die waren unnötig breit. 9x19 bei nur 255er Bereifung, dadurch waren sie super empfindlich.
> Der S5 hat 8,5x19, ebenfalls mit 255er Bereifung. Ich habe ihn zwischenzeitlich 4 mal gewaschen und die Felgen sehen noch aus wie am ersten Tag, also wie vor 2 Wochen  .



So oft durch die Waschanlage? Gut, auf weiß hast du wahrscheinlich keine Wasserflecken. 

Ich werd nächste Woche meine Felgen abholen, dann werd ich auch mal Bilder machen wie sie jetzt aussehen (frisch lackiert). Hoffe, die kriegen das auf Anhieb gut hin


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich zum Felgenausbessern entscheiden sollte, werde ich auch Bilder posten. Wird aber Mai. Dann erst hab ich Urlaub. Und die Felgen machen dauert 2 Tage.


----------



## Klutten (1. April 2012)

Seit gestern habe ich meinen "Dicken" wieder und bin zwar 1.500€ ärmer, aber auch überglücklich. Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wie viel Vortrieb in einem verschlissenen Antrieb / Getriebe verloren gehen kann, ohne dass man das im Alltag deutlich bemerkt. Kurzum auf die Sommerfüße gestellt und einmal gewaschen - jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

Bilder !!!


----------



## Klutten (1. April 2012)

An der Optik hat sich seit dem letzten Jahr nichts verändert. Nach dem Winter auf den "kleinen" 17"-Felgen mit 235/45er Bereifung freue ich mich aber wieder wie ein kleines Kind, dass mein Arbeitspferd wieder schick aussieht. Was mich auch freut ist, dass meine Kunden nächste Woche nichts mehr zu lästern haben, weil ich mit dem alten S-Klasse-Schiff rumgeigen muss. Endlich wieder einen Verbrauch von unter 8 Liter Diesel und nicht 15 Liter Super. 

8 Arbeitstage mit der S-Klasse haben 160 Euro Sprit gekostet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## 8800 GT (1. April 2012)

Wow, gefällt mir richtig gut. Einfach eine perfekte Höhe, ohne das die Reifen im Radkasten verschwinden.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. April 2012)

Sollte die Reparatur nicht 2500€ kosten?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. April 2012)

Wieder mal mein GTI mit neuem Zahnriemen und Wapu , Kompaktkamera Casio EX-200ZR getestet..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (1. April 2012)

Angepeilt waren grundsätzlich 1.500 - 1.600 Euro. Inklusive neuer Getriebeglocke und Ölpumpe habe ich aber mit locker 2.000 Euro und mehr gerechnet. Die beiden Teile wurden aber instandgesetzt, da es am Markt keine neue Glocke mehr gibt und die Riefen in der Oberfläche nicht übermäßig tief waren. In jedem Fall ist der Preis aber exrem fair ausgefallen. Sicher auch daher, da ich mit dem Mann von Anfang an auf einer Wellenlänge war und wir alleine bei der Abgabe meines Autos über eine Stunde über Automaten gefachsimpelt haben.

Wer mal einen Fachmann in Sachen Automatikgetriebe braucht, sollte nach ATT Antriebstechnik googlen. Einen Webauftritt gibt es zwar nicht wirklich, aber der Mann ist eben von der alten Schule und hat Werbung nicht nötig. Der macht das jetzt 38 Jahre mit Erfolg und repariert für fast jede große Werkstatt oder Niederlassung im weiten Umland von Hannover.

Für Auto-Fans: Um 12:15 starten die ADAC-Masters auf Kabel 1


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Für Auto-Fans: Um 12:15 starten die ADAC-Masters auf Kabel 1



Ich "muss" immer für Mies sein, kommt schließlich aus der Nachbarstadt.


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2012)

Ich kucks auch grad.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> In jedem Fall ist der Preis aber exrem fair ausgefallen.



Das mit Sicherheit. Das war sehr günstig.



Klutten schrieb:


> Für Auto-Fans: Um 12:15 starten die ADAC-Masters auf Kabel 1



Zum . Da guck ich lieber Hexe Lilli.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Zum . Da guck ich lieber Hexe Lilli.


 
Sehe ich genauso. Anderen beim Fahren zuzuschauen ist denkbarst langweilig  .


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Anderen beim Fahren zuzuschauen ist denkbarst langweilig  .


 
Dachte ich auch immer aber mittlerweile schaue ich recht gerne Formel 1. Bin einfach Fan von Power und Beschleunigung


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bin einfach Fan von Power und Beschleunigung


 
Ich auch, will sie aber selbst erleben.


----------



## Gatsch (1. April 2012)

worauf ist eigentlich beim felgen/reifen kauf zu achten?


----------



## Klutten (1. April 2012)

Darauf, dass dir der Kram gefällt, er optisch und auch rechtlich einwandfrei auf dein Auto passt und zu guter Letzt, dass dein Geldbeutel der Anforderung stand hält.


----------



## MisterJo (1. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bin einfach Fan von Power und Beschleunigung



Yup. 10/15 Grad wärmer und ich wäre wie letztes Jahr nach Oschersleben gefahren. Die GT-Masters wecken schon Emotionen, da der SLS AMG GT3 den gleichen Block von Motor mit 6208ccm wie mein Wagen hat .



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich auch, will sie aber selbst erleben.



Beides geht ja auch. Grinsen bei der Hin- und Rückfahrt und Reifen- und Benzingeruch beim Rennen 
In drei Wochen gehts aber sowieso selber auf die Börderennstrecke......

@ITpassion-de, der S5 hat den V6 Kompressor?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de, der S5 hat den V6 Kompressor?


 
Ja hat er. War aber vorm Facelift auch schon so. Nur das Coupé hatte am Anfang den alten V8.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. April 2012)

> Nur das Coupé hatte am Anfang den alten V8


 der hatte noch diesen schönen V8 sound 
bekomt der neue RS6 nen 8 oder noch den 10 zylinder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> der hatte noch diesen schönen V8 sound



Eine Komposition aus Benzinpumpengurgeln und schlechten Fahrleistungen.
Der V6T macht alles besser. Sonst wäre es bei mir auch kein S5 geworden.
Wenn ich einen saugenden V8 möchte, dann keinen mit rund einem halben Liter Hubraum pro Topf. Das ist zwar ideal für einen aufgeladenen Motor aber ein Sauger braucht deutlich mehr, damit er mir gefällt.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> bekomt der neue RS6 nen 8 oder noch den 10 zylinder?


 
Der wird vermutlich eine scharfe Version den V8T aus dem neuen S6 bekommen. Würde ich zumindestens vermuten...
Der V10 ist tot, der kommt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in keinem neuen Modell mehr. Ist ein Auslaufmodell sozusagen.


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2012)

@MisterJo 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere fährst du einen E63 AMG oder? Gibt ja sonst auch nicht soviele Motoren mit 6,2l Hubraum


----------



## MisterJo (1. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eine Komposition aus Benzinpumpengurgeln und schlechten Fahrleistungen.



Ja die 4.2er Audi-Sauger streuen alle extrem nach unten, zum Teil bis 20% . Und die etwas besseren Motoren kommen ins Töpfchen, ähh den R8.



ich558 schrieb:


> @MisterJo
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere fährst du einen E63 AMG oder? Gibt ja sonst auch nicht soviele Motoren mit 6,2l Hubraum



Genau, einen W211, das Taxi


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Ja die 4.2er Audi-Sauger streuen alle extrem nach unten, zum Teil bis 20% . Und die etwas besseren Motoren kommen ins Töpfchen, ähh den R8.


 
Selbst im R8 wird teilweise extremst nach unten gestreut, wie eine Messung von über 20 R8 Fahrzeugen ergab. Das beste Ergebniss lag bei etwa 410 PS, das Schlechteste bei ca. 350 PS. Schrott.

Ist einer von vielen Gründen wieso ich mich in den letzten Jahren immer für aufgeladene Motoren entschieden habe. Da stellt sich die Frage nach der Streuung nur insofern, wie weit nach oben gestreut wird  .


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2012)

Audi wird doch wohl schauen, dass ihr erster richtiger Sportwagen auch in etwa die angegeben Leistung hat. Bei solchen Fertigungsstandarts würde ich maximal 10PS tollerieren aber runter auf bis zu 350PS kann doch nicht sein?  Würde ja der eine R8 einem M3 davon fahren können und ein anderer R8 nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

Der R8 fährt kaum etwas davon. Die AZ (oder AMS?) hat einen Vergleich zwischen R8, RS5 und TT-RS gemacht. Dabei belegte der R8 den letzten Platz, der TT war der sportlichste und der RS5 der Allrounder. Den R8 kann man nur unter nicht rationalen Gründen kaufen, da er nicht gerade das beste Angebot in seinem Segment darstellt.


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2012)

Wobei der V8 afaik nicht mehr gebaut wird sondern nur noch der V10 und da siehst dann doch wieder anders aus. Aber mich wundert es, dass es wirklich R8 V8 Modelle geben soll die statt 420PS nur auf ca. 350 kommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

Der V8 ist nach wie vor im Angebot, mittlerweile mit "430" PS.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. April 2012)

und braucht vieeeeel sprit...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. April 2012)

Ein R8 sieht aber nunmal viel schicker aus als ein TT RS.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ein R8 sieht aber nunmal viel schicker aus als ein TT RS.


 
Kann man so sehen muss man aber nicht.
Der R8 hat das PreFacelift TT Lenkrad, Navi, Klimabedienteil, .... . Der TT jeweils die neue Version. Im TT hast du mehr Platz und sparst unter dem Strich austattungsbereinigt, etwa 45.000,- Euro. Dafür beschleunigst du mit dem TT schneller, hast das bessere Handling und wesentlich mehr Platz im Innenraum. Negativ bleibt nur übrig das man weniger "Pose"-Faktor hat. Aber das sehe ich sogar eher positiv.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. April 2012)

mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es für das geld auch noch andere autos von anderen herstellern gibt, die auch die fahrleistungen bieten und (natürlich geschmackssache) auch vielen menschen gefallen


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2012)

Der Maserati MC Stradale zb wär ne tolle Alternative (selbst wenn er qualitativ nicht der beste ist)


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. April 2012)

Wenn ich sechsstellig einkaufen könnte, würde ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht bei einem deutschen Volumenmodell landen, sondern eher was von der "Insel" kaufen. Wie z.B. einen Jaguar XKR oder einen Aston Martin V8 Vantage und wenn es teurer werden dürfte z.B. einen Bentley Continental GTC V8. Aber es spekuliert sich immer leicht, bis man tatsächlich vor der Entscheidung steht.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich sechsstellig einkaufen könnte, würde ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht bei einem deutschen Volumenmodell landen, sondern eher was von der "Insel" kaufen. Wie z.B. einen Jaguar XKR oder einen Aston Martin V8 Vantage und wenn es teurer werden dürfte z.B. einen Bentley Continental GTC V8. Aber es spekuliert sich immer leicht, bis man tatsächlich vor der Entscheidung steht.


 
Ach wieso gibt es im LT kein "Gefällt mir" weil das ist echt ne hübsche Liste die du da zusammengestellt hast, wobei ein Aston Martin DBS auch noch drauf müsste  Der sagt mir noch ein bisschen besser zu als der V8 was natürlich auch kostet


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. April 2012)

was auch ein großartiges auto wäre, wäre ein Peugeot 205 Turbo 16. Leider ist der mittlerweile praktisch gar nicht mehr zu bekommen... Wenn man den damals als einen neuen gekauft hätte, und drauf aufgepast hätte, hätte man heute eine gute wertanlage 
Das auto ist einfach der wahnsinn


----------



## Riverna (2. April 2012)

Das kommt immer auf den Geschmack an, ich persönlich würde einen 205 (egal wieviel Leistung) nicht geschenkt haben wollen und einen 0815 Golf da jederzeit vorziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2012)

Was ist den nur mit den Frazosen los.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich sechsstellig einkaufen könnte, würde ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht bei einem deutschen Volumenmodell landen, sondern eher was von der "Insel" kaufen. Wie z.B. einen Jaguar XKR oder einen Aston Martin V8 Vantage und wenn es teurer werden dürfte z.B. einen Bentley Continental GTC V8. Aber es spekuliert sich immer leicht, bis man tatsächlich vor der Entscheidung steht.



Volumenmodell kann man nicht sagen, der S5 ist ein sehr schönes und auch exclusives Auto! Gefällt mir persönlich auch besser als der RS6.
Was willst du mit 1000NM, wenn dir (zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz) auf der Autobahn alle mit 100 vor der Karre sitzen.
Der S5 hat ja eine saubere Leistung und aber auch noch einen vernüftigen Verbrauch.

Sehr galanter Wagen.

Volumenmodell wäre eher ein Golf GTI oder Polo, Sharan, A4 etc.. Du hast da schon was schickes


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2012)

Danke für die Blumen.
Aber das mit dem Volumenmodell war darauf bezogen, dass Audi wahrscheinlich mehr A5/S5/RS5 Modelle verkauft, als Bentley, Aston Martin oder Jaguar im ganzen Jahr überhaupt produziert.

Insofern würden mich im gehobenen Preissegment vor allen Dingen sehr persönliche Exoten interessieren. Die sehr einzigartig nur für mich gebaut würden und ganz sicher kein zweites Mal existieren.

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, dennoch sind Fahrzeuge vom Schlage eines VW Golfs, Audi A6 oder Mercedes SL super Autos. Nur halt weniger individuell.


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2012)

Wären sie nicht so gut würde es die Autos auch nicht so oft geben. Dann gibt es halt 2-3 Möglichkeiten die für eine Exklusivität sorgen. 

Entweder ist der Preis so hoch das sich nur wenige Leute so ein Auto leisten können oder es wird wie gesagt nur ein begrenztes Kontingent hergestellt


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wären sie nicht so gut würde es die Autos auch nicht so oft geben.



Ich bin vermutlich der Letzte der was gegen deutsche Autos hat. Aber ganz ehrlich. Bevor ich mir einen CL kaufe, der 100.000,- Euro in den ersten 30 Monaten verbrennt, würde ich eher Bentley Continental fahren, ein paar Zehntausend Euro sparen und permanent das "persönlichere" Produkt besitzen. Das unter dem Blech sowieso alles engineered in Germany ist, kommt auch noch erschwerend dazu  .

Oder z.B. beim Aston Martin V8 Vantage, da komme ich nach dem Konfigurieren abzgl. Rabatt auf weniger als 120.000,- Euro. Ein Elfer der mir gefällt ist eher teurer als billiger. Aber wenn ich durch Frankfurt fahre, dann treffe ich 25 mal die halbe Porsche Palette aber nur 2 Astons. Dazu kommt das für mich ein guter V8 das Höchste der Gefühle ist und der Wertverlust auch hier wieder bei dem Wagen von der Insel vorteilhafter ausfällt.

Bei "bezahlbaren" Autos sehe ich es anders. Ich würde mir keine Elise oder sowas kaufen, eine Million Kompromisse und das schlechtere Gesamtpaket im Vergleich zu deutschen HighTech Autos. Da fällt mir die Wahl für das deutsche Fahrzeug relativ leicht.

Aber unter dem Strich ist es ohnehin egal was man macht. Man sollte nur so entscheiden, dass man am Ende des Tages mit seiner Entscheidung zufrieden ist. Alles andere hat keinen Wert.


----------



## Whoosaa (2. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem TT. Samstags im Werk abgeholt, Montags die erste Wäsche und die erste Macke in der Felge. Die waren unnötig breit. 9x19 bei nur 255er Bereifung, dadurch waren sie super empfindlich.
> Der S5 hat 8,5x19, ebenfalls mit 255er Bereifung. Ich habe ihn zwischenzeitlich 4 mal gewaschen und die Felgen sehen noch aus wie am ersten Tag, also wie vor 2 Wochen  .


 
Ich kenne von unseren Neuwagen, dass man das Auto die ersten Wochen überhaupt nicht waschen soll, da der Lack noch nicht vollkommen durchgetrocknet und gehärtet ist. Hast du soetwas nie gesagt bekommen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich kenne von unseren Neuwagen, dass man das Auto die ersten Wochen überhaupt nicht waschen soll, da der Lack noch nicht vollkommen durchgetrocknet und gehärtet ist. Hast du soetwas nie gesagt bekommen?


 
Nein. Das habe ich noch nie gehört. Vor allem wenn du deinen Wagen beim Händler abholst wird er auch als erstes gewaschen.
Übrigens wurde mein Auto am 31.01.2012 gebaut, abgeholt habe ich ihn am 17.03.2012, wenn da der Lack noch feucht ist, dann müssen die Jungs und Mädels bei Audi noch ein bisschen was lernen  .


----------



## roadgecko (2. April 2012)

In 99 % der Fälle wird doch mit einem komponenten Lack gearbeitet sprich mit Härter der schon nach ca. 1 Stunde "trocken" ist. Nach weiteren 24h ist der Steinhart.


----------



## Lolm@n (2. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> Aber das mit dem Volumenmodell war darauf bezogen, dass Audi wahrscheinlich mehr A5/S5/RS5 Modelle verkauft, als Bentley, Aston Martin oder Jaguar im ganzen Jahr überhaupt produziert.
> 
> Insofern würden mich im gehobenen Preissegment vor allen Dingen sehr persönliche Exoten interessieren. Die sehr einzigartig nur für mich gebaut würden und ganz sicher kein zweites Mal existieren.
> ...


 
IT hast heute aber keinen ausflug in die schweiz gemacht? und dein Auto steht noch in der Garage und ist nicht geklaut? Ich sah heute genau dein Wägelchen in der Selben innen/aussen Farbe, und der neue S5 
Wie viel unterschied ist eigentlich zwischen a5 und a4 cabrio? hauptsächlich die Form oder ist da platzmässig einen grossen unterschied?

MfG


----------



## Zoon (2. April 2012)

Mit den neuen V8 Biturbo finde ich den Bentley Continental auch wieder interessant. Leistung auf dem Niveau des alten W12 ohne den seine Nachteile (Saufen wie ein Loch, Gewicht auf der Vorderachse )


----------



## Riverna (2. April 2012)

Den 100NX GTi welchen ich am Wochenende geholt habe, werde ich wohl doch behalten. Das Teil hat trotz des Alters (EZ 02.01.1992) so gut wie kein Rost.


----------



## JC88 (2. April 2012)

Was willst du uns mit dem Bild vom Radioschacht sagen?

Mein Fall wäre der Wagen jetzt nicht, aber der Motorraum gefällt mir


----------



## Riverna (2. April 2012)

Keine abgeschnittenen Stecker, trotz des Alters. Aber das Bild ist aus versehen mit reingerutscht


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> IT hast heute aber keinen ausflug in die schweiz gemacht? und dein Auto steht noch in der Garage und ist nicht geklaut? Ich sah heute genau dein Wägelchen in der Selben innen/aussen Farbe, und der neue S5
> Wie viel unterschied ist eigentlich zwischen a5 und a4 cabrio? hauptsächlich die Form oder ist da platzmässig einen grossen unterschied?


 
Ich bin gerade nachhause gekommen, insofern steht der Wagen garantiert in der Garage  .
Zwischen A4 Cabrio und A5 Cabrio ist der Unterschied riesig. Das A4 Cabrio war der letzte Vertreter des alten Konstruktionsprinzips, der A5 ist der erste Vertreter des modularen längs Baukasten. D.h. der Motor ist nun auf der Vorderachse, die Balance ist deutlich ausgeglichener und innerhalb einer Modellfamilie sind mehr technische Differenzierungen möglich. Sprich auf dem MLB werden derzeit der A4, A5, A6 und A7 gebaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> der A5 ist der erste Vertreter des modularen längs Baukasten. D.h. der Motor ist nun auf der Vorderachse, die Balance ist deutlich ausgeglichener .



Das mit dem Motor vor der Vorderachse, wie's früher war, war ja auch der totale Reinfall, von Fahrverhalten her. Zum Glück haben die das geändert


----------



## riedochs (3. April 2012)

Gestern den Kaufvertrag für Frauchens Neuen unterschrieben:

VW Passat Variant 2.0 TDI DPF BlueMotion Highline DSG 
Erstzul.: 03.05.2011
schwarz (Mocca-Anthrazit Perleffekt)
31.200 km
103 kW (140 PS)
1 Vorbesitzer (VW Werkswagen)

Ausstattung: Xenon-Licht, Kurvenlicht, Fahrlichtautomatik,  Scheinwerferreinig., Radio/CD mit MP3, Radio-Navigationssystem: Radio  Navigationssystem RNS 510, Handyvorbereitung, Audio-Schnittstelle,  Climatronic, Fahrer-/Beifahrersitz höhenverstellbar, Lordosenstütze  elektrisch, Sitzheizung Fahrer-/Beifahrersitz, Komfortsitz  Fahrer/Beifahrer, ISOFIX Kindersitzbefestigung, Armauflage  Fahrer/Beifahrer und hinten, Park Assist: Parklenkassistent Park Assist  und Rückfahrkamera Rear Assist, Rückfahrkamera: Rear Assist,  Antriebsschlupfregelung ASR, EDS, Bremsassistent, Elektr.  Stabilitätsprogramm ESP, Kopfairbag vorn und hinten, Seitenairbag vorn  und hinten, Fahrer- /Beifahrerairbag, Servotronic,  Multifunktions-Lederlenkrad, Lenksäule verstellbar, Leichtmetallfelgen:  LM-Felgen Michigan 7 1/2J17, Tempomat, Regensensor,  Reifendruckverlust-Warnung, Automatisch abblendender Innenspiegel,  Außenspiegel elekt. und beheizt: autom. Abblendbar, Start-Stopp System,  Zentralver. mit Fernbedienung, Fensterheber elektrisch,  Wärmeschutzverglasung: Frontscheibe Wärmeschutzglas, hinten abgedunkelt,  Diebstahlwarnanlage, Wegfahrsperre, Bordcomputer, Außentemperatur  Anzeige, Dachreling: blank, Comfortpaket: Reisekomfort-Paket, Rücksitze  klappbar: Rücksitzbank-/lehne geteilt umlegbar mit Mittelarmlehne,  Durchladesystem, Laderaumabdeckung, Dekoreinlagen Holz: Dekor-Einlagen  Nußbaum-Wurzelholz, Dekoreinlagen in Edelholz Nussbaum-Wurzel,  Antiblockiersystem ABS, Nebelscheinwerfer, Kopfstützen vorn und hinten,  Sound-System Volkswagen Sound, Lederausstattung Nappa mit Komfortsitzen  vorn, Multimediabuchse AUX-IN, Multimediabuchse MEDIA-IN mit  Adapterkabel iPod, Pannen-Set, Tagesfahrlicht LED,  Müdigkeitserkennungs-Sensor, Dynamische Fernlichtregulierung Dynamic  light Assist, Netztrennwand, Scheibenwaschdüsen beheizbar, Steckdose  230V, Komfortsitze vorn, ISO FIX

Die Bilder sind vom Händler, nächste Woche Dienstag ist Abholung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freeak (3. April 2012)

@Riverna

Das Interieur des 100NX wurde doch auch im Nissan Sunny verwendet. Das erkenne ich als Alter Nissan Sunny-Fahrer doch Sofort wieder.  Immerhin bin ich gut 2 Jahre mit nem Sunny tagtäglich auf Arbeit gefahren. Aber für das Baujahr ist der Zustand auf den bildern wirklich gut. Wie Schaut der Unterboden/Schwellerbereich aus? Durchrostungen?  Oder alles OK, oder Allgemein der Unterboden, ist der auch OK?


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2012)

Richtig der Sunny und der NX haben den gleichen Innenraum, lediglich das Amaturenbrett ist etwas anders und die A-Säulen Verkleidung. Rückbank und Kofferraum sind auch anders... nein Unterboden und Schweller sind komplett rostfrei. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Karren gleich konserviert, der sieht vom Blech her aus wie ein Neuwagen.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2012)

@ Riedochs: Gute Motor-/Getriebekombi, hatten wir auch 4 Jahre lang.


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig der Sunny und der NX haben den gleichen Innenraum, lediglich das Amaturenbrett ist etwas anders und die A-Säulen Verkleidung. Rückbank und Kofferraum sind auch anders... nein Unterboden und Schweller sind komplett rostfrei. Der Vorbesitzer hat den Karren gleich konserviert, der sieht vom Blech her aus wie ein Neuwagen.



Der Neue Hat aber nicht die Nummer HG-NX irgendwas ¿ der kurvt grad hinter mir rum...

EDIT: Seh grad, hat er nicht. Aber genau das gleiche Auto. Echt Wahnsinn!


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2012)

Ich habe mal gehört, man darf mit einem Allrad-Fahrzeug niemals bei (fast) ganz eingeschlagenen Rädern stark beschleunigen, weil das in irgendeiner Form schädlich sei, afair wegen Spurverstellung oder halt schneller drehendes Rad vs. langsamer drehendes Rad im Allgemeinen.
Klingt für mich heute aber ziemlich unrealistisch - es gibt doch bestimmt Differentiale o.Ä., die solchen schädlichen Effekten entgegenwirken. Oder? Gilt dieser Satz heute auch noch?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2012)

Vielleicht war das so bei einem Willys Jeep. Aber "moderne" Fahrzeuge aus den letzten 50 Jahren haben alle irgendeine Form von variabler Kraftverteilung. Da ist die Kraft am einzelnen Rad eher kleiner als größer, wie bei Fahrzeugen mit nur einer angetriebenen Achse.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2012)

Mein "toller" 12V->USB Adapter hat nen Ruhestrom von 20mA-> heute morgen erst mal Roller gefahren.


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Neue Hat aber nicht die Nummer HG-NX irgendwas ¿ der kurvt grad hinter mir rum...
> 
> EDIT: Seh grad, hat er nicht. Aber genau das gleiche Auto. Echt Wahnsinn!


 
Nein der neue NX hat noch gar kein Kennzeichen, der steht abgemeldet neben meinem anderen NX in der Werkstatt. Einzig der Sunny ist (noch) angemeldet... aber er wird ende Mai abgemeldet damit ich ihn komplett neu aufbauen kann. Bis dahin soll der graue NX (Name Willy  ) fertig sein um ihn anzumelden.  Darum habe ich heute wohl die letzten Bilder im alten Look... er ist halt nicht mehr der schönste...


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

Aber ein NX im Nummernschild habt ihr irgendwie alle. So wie der Typ heute...


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein "toller" 12V->USB Adapter hat nen Ruhestrom von 20mA-> heute morgen erst mal Roller gefahren.


 wieso leider? Ich fahre trotz auto und motorradschein immer noch gerne roller  Natürlich net wenn er original wäre, aber isser zum glück ja net, hat schon n klein wenig mehr dampf unterm sitz  Macht immer wieder spass in der stadt an den autos vorbeizuziehen und die sie an der ampel stehen zu lassen 
Außerdem sind  gute 3 liter spritverbrauch in der heutigen zeit auch kein unwichtiges argument  Und schneller biste in der stadt auch noch, bringt mir morgens sogar noch n paar minuten länger schlafen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. April 2012)

Hallo Auto Nerds 
Habe mal eine frage bezüglich der Tankanzeige.
Wie genau sind die den allgemein ?
Wenn ich lange strecken fahre habe ich etwas angst in den roten Bereich zu kommen.
Mein Bordcomputer zeigt mir an das ich mit einem vollen Tank ~1090 Kilometer weit komme, ich bin heute zirka 1010 Kilometer weit gekommen, ab da habe ich wieder getankt.
Ich habe etwas schiss das ich irgendwo in der Pampa liegen bleibe


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aber ein NX im Nummernschild habt ihr irgendwie alle. So wie der Typ heute...


 
Natürlich... passt doch auch so gut weil der Name schön kurz ist. Am liebsten hätte ich auch OF - NX - 100 gehabt, aber das ist seid Jahren belegt.


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

Dann mach doch NX und die PS-Zahl. So wie bei mir. Also ich hab die Initialien und dann die PS-Zahl. Geht auch.


----------



## moe (3. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Hallo Auto Nerds
> Habe mal eine frage bezüglich der Tankanzeige.
> Wie genau sind die den allgemein ?
> Wenn ich lange strecken fahre habe ich etwas angst in den roten Bereich zu kommen.
> ...



Da ist noch genug Reserve da. Wenn bei meinem die rote Lampe leuchtet, dann hab ich noch etwas über 5 Liter Sprit im Tank und komm damit knapp 90km weit. Fahr den Tank doch einfach mal soweit leer, dass die Reservelampe angeht/du in den roten Bereich kommst und tank dann voll. Dann siehst ja, wie groß die Differenz zw. Tankvolumen und getanktem Sprit ist und wie weit du damit noch ungefähr kommst.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wieso leider? Ich fahre trotz auto und motorradschein immer noch gerne roller  Natürlich net wenn er original wäre, aber isser zum glück ja net, hat schon n klein wenig mehr dampf unterm sitz  Macht immer wieder spass in der stadt an den autos vorbeizuziehen und die sie an der ampel stehen zu lassen
> Außerdem sind  gute 3 liter spritverbrauch in der heutigen zeit auch kein unwichtiges argument  Und schneller biste in der stadt auch noch, bringt mir morgens sogar noch n paar minuten länger schlafen


Roller war vielleicht etwas allgemein ausgedrückt. Ist immer noch ein BMW C1, also Gewicht vom Motorrad, Fahrgastzelle vom Auto und Motor vom Schneemobil.
Mit irgendwo durch schlängeln ist da Essig, aber Helmbefreit macht es im Sommer schon Laune. 
Die Auswahl ist zusammen mit nicht gerade untermotorisiertem Cabrio und alternativ 0l/km mit dem Rad für die Strecke zur Uni einfach zu groß. Der C1 hängt da irgendwie zwischen den Stühlen.


Triceratops schrieb:


> Hallo Auto Nerds
> Habe mal eine frage bezüglich der Tankanzeige.
> Wie genau sind die den allgemein ?
> Wenn ich lange strecken fahre habe ich etwas angst in den roten Bereich zu kommen.


Meinen Streetka bin ich mal bis zum Anschlag der Nadel gefahren. Wie groß die Reserve(also ab "bitte tanken" Licht) ist steht im allgemeinen im Handbuch. Bei modernen Autos halt ich mich an die Restreichweite, die ist normalerweise recht zuverlässig. Man muss natürlich abschätzen können aus welchem Fahrprofil die sich ergeben hatte, also wenn man von der Autobahn in Stop&Go wechselt sollte man natürlich mal gut 50% abziehen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen: Wo in Deutschland hat man denn mehr als 20km bis zur nächsten Tanke?


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dann mach doch NX und die PS-Zahl. So wie bei mir. Also ich hab die Initialien und dann die PS-Zahl. Geht auch.


 
Mittlerweile finde ich PS oder KW Angaben irgendwie... uncool. Aber da mein roter NX eh nur Saisonkennzeichen hat und somit nur einen Buchstaben hat sich das eh erledigt. Der graue wird dann wie alle Alltagsautos (insgesamt der 6te) mein NX-123 Kennzeichen bekommen. Passt dann sogar wieder...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. April 2012)

Ich verbrauche zurzeit genau 5 Liter nach der Anzeige des Bordcomputers, im Ländlichen Bereich, also alles dabei von der kleinen Gasse und Gebirgigen Straßen bis hin zu Autobahn.
Bis die Lampe Leuchtet bin ich noch nie gefahren, also kann die anzeige das ich bis zu 1090 KM weit komme richtig sein - denke ich.


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mittlerweile finde ich PS oder KW Angaben irgendwie... uncool. Aber da mein roter NX eh nur Saisonkennzeichen hat und somit nur einen Buchstaben hat sich das eh erledigt. Der graue wird dann wie alle Alltagsautos (insgesamt der 6te) mein NX-123 Kennzeichen bekommen. Passt dann sogar wieder...



Irgendwas muss man ja drauf schreiben. KW hab ich keinen Plan, wieviel ich hab. Das wäre ja auch noch uncooler, weils weniger als die PS sind. Nene, dann lieber die PS. Hat der NX dann 123 PS? Oder warum 123?


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2012)

Nee ich hab zu NX einfach eine Zahl genommen die leicht zu merken war, weil 100 wie gesagt vergeben war. 123 war das einzige was noch irgendwie "lustig" oder besonders war. Mittlerweile ist das Kennzeichen sowas wie ein Glücksbringer, hatte mit dem Kennzeichen nie einen Unfall. Hätte ich wahrscheinlich mit einem anderen aber auch nicht gehabt, aber ich hänge halt mittlerweile an meinem NX 123.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss man ja drauf schreiben. KW hab ich keinen Plan, wieviel ich hab. Das wäre ja auch noch uncooler, weils weniger als die PS sind. Nene, dann lieber die PS. Hat der NX dann 123 PS? Oder warum 123?


 
Das Thema hatten wir zwar erst kürzlich. Aber für mich persönlich ist es eher lächerlich entweder die Motorleistung und/ oder die Modellbezeichnung auf das Kennzeichen zu schreiben. In der Regel bestelle ich meine Fahrzeuge mit Modellschriftzugentfall, da wäre es ja paradox dann die Modellbezeichnug wieder aufs Kennzeichen zu pressen. Und die Motorleistung draufschreiben geht mal gar nicht. Wozu soll das gut sein? Um anderen zu zeigen wie toll man ist? Ne, ne , ne. Wer das Fahrzeug richtig identifizieren kann, weiß sowiso wieviel Leistung vorhanden ist. Und wer glaubt ein Rennen gegen mich fahren zu müssen, ist herzlich eingeladen an mir vorbei zu fahren und (vermutlich ähnlich wie bei seinem Sex) alleine weiter zu machen.


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir zwar erst kürzlich. Aber für mich persönlich ist es eher lächerlich entweder die Motorleistung und/ oder die Modellbezeichnung auf das Kennzeichen zu schreiben. In der Regel bestelle ich meine Fahrzeuge mit Modellschriftzugentfall, da wäre es ja paradox dann die Modellbezeichnug wieder aufs Kennzeichen zu pressen. Und die Motorleistung draufschreiben geht mal gar nicht. Wozu soll das gut sein? Um anderen zu zeigen wie toll man ist? Ne, ne , ne. Wer das Fahrzeug richtig identifizieren kann, weiß sowiso wieviel Leistung vorhanden ist. Und wer glaubt ein Rennen gegen mich fahren zu müssen, ist herzlich eingeladen an mir vorbei zu fahren und (vermutlich ähnlich wie bei seinem Sex) alleine weiter zu machen.



Wenigstens hält mich keiner für nen spätpubertären Satanisten. Hat halt auch was.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenigstens hält mich keiner für nen spätpubertären Satanisten. Hat halt auch was.


 
Gähn...


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenigstens hält mich keiner für nen spätpubertären Satanisten. Hat halt auch was.


 
Das würde ich eher bei IT Passion Avatar vermuten, den typischen Audi "Agro"look wobei die Grinsfresse des Mazda 3 genauso schlimm ist.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. April 2012)

> Das würde ich eher bei IT Passion Avatar vermuten, den typischen Audi "Agro"



Ach wo zur Zeit alle Bilder von neuen Autos posten, werde ich Morgen auch mal eins Posten, sogar im "Agro-Look"


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2012)

Da ist nichts "Agro". 1. Abend, das Auto zum ersten Mal in die Garage rangiert, abgeschlossen, Foto gemacht, fertig.
Böser Blick & Co. will ich den Kiddies vor Haupt- und Hilfsschulen nicht weg nehmen  .


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2012)

Wobei dein dummes Gelabber mehr Haupt und Hilfschulniveau hat, als jeder böse Blick der Welt.


----------



## Nekro (3. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wobei dein dummes Gelabber mehr Haupt und Hilfschulniveau hat, als jeder böse Blick der Welt.


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2012)

Ist doch wahr... dieses selbstgefällige Geschwafel die ganze Zeit. Als ob der einen bösen Blick hat, zur Haupt oder Sonderschule ging. Ich weiß nicht wie lange IT zur Schule ging, aber wenn er Hauptschüler kennt die Autos fahren, würde ich mir Gedanken machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist doch wahr... dieses selbstgefällige Geschwafel die ganze Zeit. Als ob der einen bösen Blick hat, zur Haupt oder Sonderschule ging. Ich weiß nicht wie lange IT zur Schule ging, aber wenn er Hauptschüler kennt die Autos fahren, würde ich mir Gedanken machen.


 
Naja, was soll man denken wenn sich Leute ein Stück Plastik auf ihre Scheinwerfer kleben? Wenn das keine Bildungslücke ist, was dann?


----------



## XE85 (4. April 2012)

So, jetzt kommen die Herrschaften dann bitte wieder runter und unterlassen die gegenseitigen abwertungen! Danke. 

mfg


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2012)

Die stehen bei meinem TüV Menschen rum


----------



## ich558 (4. April 2012)

Die deutschen Autos, die zur Zeit dieser Amis gebaut wurden gefallen mir persönlich so stark wie ein Pickel. Die Amis hingegen sahen auch früher schon geil aus  jetzt hat sich der Spieß in meine Augen aber wieder umgedreht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja, was soll man denken wenn sich Leute ein Stück Plastik auf ihre Scheinwerfer kleben? Wenn das keine Bildungslücke ist, was dann?



Dein Auto ist auch lackiert. Ergibt ja keinen Sinn, ein Klarlack hätte ja gereicht um das Material zu schützen. Da muss wohl einer auch eine Bildungslücke gehabt haben. Vorallem der, der den Motor entwickelt hat, der hat ja viel zu viel Verbrauch als notwendig, um von A nach B zu kommen. 

Merkst du etwas? Es ist so ziemlich viel unnötig. Nur mit Bildungslücke hat das nichts zu tun.

Vielleicht gefällt einem Mathematikprofessor die Form des bösen Blicks besser weil ihn die Linienführung an eine ihm bekannte Funktion erinnert?

Vielleicht sind sich auch einige Leute nicht zu schade etwas an Ihrem Fahrzeug selbst zu ändern. Zeugt doch von Kreativität und Individualität. Du ziehst ja auch nicht jeden Tag die gleichen Kleider wie alle deine Nachbarn an.


----------



## aloha84 (4. April 2012)

Jungens hört doch auf zu streiten, auch wenn es schwer fällt.
Eure beiden Geschmäcker und Vorlieben sind so unterschiedlich das ihr nie überein kommt. Hinzu kommt da dann auch noch der finanzielle, witschaftliche und Vernununftsaspekt.

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass das momentane Fahrzeug den og. genannten Aspekten entgegenkommt und erfüllt, dann ist doch alles in Butter.
Kritik und Anregungen sind immer erwünscht, dann doch aber bitte sachlich.

Fallbeispiel:
Mir gefallen bspw. Audis nicht (egal welche Baureihe). Dafür aber Amis (Mustang, Corvette, Challanger, Camaro usw), wo vermutlich jeder Audi-fahrer mir erstmal einen Vortrag darüber hält wieviel hochwertiger der Innenraum eines Audis ist und wie Antiquiert Starrachsen sind. Das ist schön.....für Audi. Aber ich würde mir niemals einen Ami kaufen, wegen des Innenraums. Sondern wegen eines schönen V8 + einem unschlagbaren Preisleistungsverhältnisses. Welcher Audi hat denn über 400 PS und kostet unter 40000€? Keiner.
Die Ergebnisse einer solchen Diskussion können vielfältig sein, und reichen von teilweiser Übereinkunft bis zu Missgunst. Damit habe ich an sich kein Problem. Eine Ader am Hals bekomme ich erst wenn in Bezug auf meinen Autogeschmack (falsche) Rückschlüsse auf meine Bildung gezogen werden und beleidigt wird. ("unbelehrbarer Proll" finde ich ganz nett)
Sowas muss doch nicht sein oder?

Deshalb ist mein Motto...jedem das Seine.
.....sooo und jetzt reicht euch die Hand! 

Grüße


----------



## XE85 (4. April 2012)

Es reicht jetzt! Der nächste der hier andere aufgrund des Geschmacks abwertet und/oder beleidigt bekommt je nach Kontostand eine Gelbe oder rote Karte! Das muss doch echt nicht sein. 

Beiträge entfernt!

mfg


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2012)

Es geht doch zwangsläufig nicht um die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker sondern viel mehr um die Beleidigung nur weil die Geschmäcker nicht übereinstimmen. Nur weil es Leute gibt die auf bösen Blick, LED Tagesfahrleuchten, DTM Auspuff oder BMW M3 Spiegel stehen, müssen das nicht gleich Haupt oder Sonderschüler sein. So ein Schubladendenken ist einfach daneben und zeigt eigentlich nur die fehlende Akzeptanz anderen Leuten gegenüber. Sich dann noch über andere Leute und deren angeblich fehlende Sozialkompetenz aufzuregen, ist schon fast eine Frechheit.

Aber wir wissen doch schon lange, alle Benzfahrer sind 60+, alle BMW Fahrer leiden an Potenzprobleme, VW und Opel Fahrer haben das Autofahren auf dem heimischen Acker gelernt und alle Importfahrer tragen schiefe Mützen und die Hose in der Kniekehle. Verallgemeinerung for the win... 

So ich bin nun raus, mir ist die Zeit zu schade um mich über sowas aufzuregen. Ich geh lieber weiter arbeiten, damit ich mir noch mehr Baumarktartikel ans Auto basteln kann.

Edit: Das hat man davon wenn man so lange zum posten braucht


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2012)

Jetzt reichts aber wirklich, das Super kostet 1,475€ an der Tankstelle, und ich habe ganze 52L auf 573Km verpulvert, OMG! Wie kann eine 1,4L Maschine nur so viel durst haben. Ab jetzt werd ich den nur mehr tragen, statt 4.600U/min nur mehr bei 3.000 schalten, 

Und bis zum Winter werd ich den Verkaufen, besser gesagt im Winter, hat ja keine Klima. Dafür knappe 52.000km. ^^


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2012)

1.475Euro pro Liter?
Davon können wir nur noch träumen, mittlerweile freut man sich schon wenn man weniger als 1.70Euro bezahlt. Eigentlich pervers wenn man überlegt wie schnell die Spritpreise nun hochgegangen sind.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2012)

Japp, Österreichischer Durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 1,522€.


Vater Staat ist Schuld


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2012)

Ok dafür habt ihr andere Kosten, dass nimmt sich am Ende wahrscheinlich nicht viel. Nova und Vignette sei dank.


----------



## Lolm@n (4. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dafür habt ihr andere Kosten, dass nimmt sich am Ende wahrscheinlich nicht viel. Nova und Vignette sei dank.



Wie froh ich bin das ich in CH wohne 

@Riverna 
Nr. 3 ist extrem geil  so einen hätte ich auch mal gerne am liebsten als shelby 500 
PS aber ohne spoiler


----------



## roadgecko (4. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> 1.475Euro pro Liter?
> Davon können wir nur noch träumen, mittlerweile freut man sich schon wenn man weniger als 1.70Euro bezahlt. Eigentlich pervers wenn man überlegt wie schnell die Spritpreise nun hochgegangen sind.



Ich habe heute auch eine Tankstelle in de gesehen, die den liter super für etwas über 1,40 euro angeboten hat. Allerdings war diese schon seit monaten zu. Im ersten augenblick denkt man nur wtf ?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2012)

Hab letztens auf einer Autoshow in der Schweiz den Shelby Transformer Edition gesehen. Sah noch schick aus, wie im Film

Das Transformerlogo war eingraviert auf den alu einstigsleisten, Alu Emblem unter den Seitenblinkern, eingestickt auf den Sitzen sowie gelbe Nähte der Sitzen.

Laut verkäufer wurde das Auto bereits am Morgen um 9:30 verkauft


----------



## Lolm@n (4. April 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab letztens auf einer Autoshow in der Schweiz den Shelby Transformer Edition gesehen. Sah noch schick aus, wie im Film
> 
> Das Transformerlogo war eingraviert auf den alu einstigsleisten, Alu Emblem unter den Seitenblinkern, eingestickt auf den Sitzen sowie gelbe Nähte der Sitzen.
> 
> Laut verkäufer wurde das Auto bereits am Morgen um 9:30 verkauft



Dieses Jahr in Genf?
Und welcher Mustang? Der neue oder alte? Sorry der Film ist nicht so meins  Für mich sind nur die von den 60ern interessant 

MfG


----------



## Jolly91 (4. April 2012)

Der Diesel ist noch billiger, 1,42x. 


Im Jänner wars noch Benzi 1,325 oder so, und Diesel 1,31x.


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2012)

Wir haben ein neues Auto bei uns im Geschäft. Ich glaub, es verbraucht recht wenig!  Find ich Hammer, das Ding. Genau das Richtige für mich, um morgens auf die Arbeit zu pendeln. Wird wohl aber leider erst mal ein Traum bleiben. Vorerst. Optisch auch recht schick. Mischung zwischen E-Rollstuhl und Smart. Genau mein Geschmack!  Einfach cool, Öko und In!


----------



## ich558 (4. April 2012)

Und wenn dir ein Mofa reinfährt ziehst du den kürzeren  
Wenn man rein auf den Nutzen aus ist und auf den Rest verzichten kann ist aber wirklich ganz praktisch


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2012)

Irgendwann muss ich sowieso sterben. Dann doch lieber in nen Renault, als im Bett. Insofern, kein Argument. Eher ein Ansporn!  Seit Langem mal wieder ein Auto, dass meine Begierde wenigstens ein bissel weckt. Denke mal, die kommt erst so richtig wieder, wenn der neue Smart präsentiert wird.  Das hier is schonma ein kleiner Appetizer! Einfach Hammer!


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Seit Langem mal wieder ein Auto, dass meine Begierde wenigstens ein bissel weckt. Denke mal, die kommt erst so richtig wieder, wenn der neue Smart präsentiert wird.  Das hier is schonma ein kleiner Appetizer! Einfach Hammer!


 
"Begierde" war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich las: 5 PS, 45 km/h VMax, Leistungsgewicht von rund *107kg/ PS*. Wahnsinn. Supersport drückt nicht im Ansatz aus wie das Ding abgeht  . 
Und wo bekommt man sonst ein Fahrzeug das von jedem Kind auf dem Motorroller in Grund und Boden für einen Bruchteil des Preises gefahren wird?
Im übrigen kostet ein Dacia Sandero auch nicht mehr, obwohl er (erstaunlicher Weise) alles besser macht  .


----------



## Lolm@n (4. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> "Begierde" war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich las: 5 PS, 45 km/h VMax, Leistungsgewicht von rund *107kg/ PS*. Wahnsinn. Supersport drückt nicht im Ansatz aus wie das Ding abgeht  .
> Und wo bekommt man sonst ein Fahrzeug das von jedem Kind auf dem Motorroller in Grund und Boden für einen Bruchteil des Preises gefahren wird?
> Im übrigen kostet ein Dacia Sandero auch nicht mehr, obwohl er (erstaunlicher Weise) alles besser macht  .


 
Also IT da musst du dich schon warm anziehen mit deinem S5


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2012)

Ich sollte einfach Stützräder an den C1 packen und ihn anschließend als Ökoauto verkaufen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> "Begierde" war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich las: 5 PS, 45 km/h VMax, Leistungsgewicht von rund *107kg/ PS*. Wahnsinn. Supersport drückt nicht im Ansatz aus wie das Ding abgeht  .
> Und wo bekommt man sonst ein Fahrzeug das von jedem Kind auf dem Motorroller in Grund und Boden für einen Bruchteil des Preises gefahren wird?
> Im übrigen kostet ein Dacia Sandero auch nicht mehr, obwohl er (erstaunlicher Weise) alles besser macht  .


 
Ganz ehrlich? Bevor ich sone ******* kaufen würde, lieber gleich ein Fahrrad  
Mit manch Fahrrad ist sogar ne höhere VMax drin


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> "Begierde" war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich las: 5 PS, 45 km/h VMax, Leistungsgewicht von rund *107kg/ PS*. Wahnsinn. Supersport drückt nicht im Ansatz aus wie das Ding abgeht  .
> Und wo bekommt man sonst ein Fahrzeug das von jedem Kind auf dem Motorroller in Grund und Boden für einen Bruchteil des Preises gefahren wird?
> Im übrigen kostet ein Dacia Sandero auch nicht mehr, obwohl er (erstaunlicher Weise) alles besser macht  .



Schneller dürfen die auch nicht, also wird ein Motorroller den Dinger nicht wegfahren.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2012)

Ab 16 gibt es 125ccm mit 15PS und 80km/h Vmax. Zum Teil auch in Scooter Bauart  .

Aber selbst die 50ccm Dinger dürften zumindest schneller beschleunigen.


----------



## ich558 (4. April 2012)

Vorallem wird der Verbauch bei so wenig Leistung aber hohem Gewicht auch nicht bei 2l liegen sondern eher bei 5 oder mehr. Und schon ist das Teil alles andere als effizient.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ab 16 gibt es 125ccm mit 15PS und 80km/h Vmax. Zum Teil auch in Scooter Bauart  .
> 
> Aber selbst die 50ccm Dinger dürften zumindest schneller beschleunigen.


 Stimmt, aber ab nächsten ja hone Vmax Begrenzung.
Fragt sich nur was weniger verbraucht.


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> "Begierde" war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich las: 5 PS, 45 km/h VMax, Leistungsgewicht von rund *107kg/ PS*. Wahnsinn. Supersport drückt nicht im Ansatz aus wie das Ding abgeht  .
> Und wo bekommt man sonst ein Fahrzeug das von jedem Kind auf dem Motorroller in Grund und Boden für einen Bruchteil des Preises gefahren wird?
> Im übrigen kostet ein Dacia Sandero auch nicht mehr, obwohl er (erstaunlicher Weise) alles besser macht  .



Eigentlich haut deine Beschreibung ganz gut hin. Ich denke realistisch darüber nach, mir einen Elektroroller zu kaufen. Meine Frau hat ein Auto. Das reicht uns eigentlich. Insofern wäre der kleine Renault fast schon zu viel Auto für mich. Für den Weg zur Arbeit reicht ein Moped und ich brauche die jetzigen 200+ PS nicht. Hier in der Stadt nutze ich aus ökologischen Gründen zumeist mein Fahrrad oder den ÖPNV. Nur im Winter könnte ein Zweirad im Bezug auf den Arbeitsweg ein Problem sein. Der von dir vorgeschlagene Sandero ist ein super Auto, hat aber eigentlich auch schon zuviel PS und verbraucht mir auch entsprechend zu viel. Mal schauen, für mich ist der Kleine da echt der Knaller.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der von dir vorgeschlagene Sandero ist ein super Auto, hat aber eigentlich auch schon zuviel PS und verbraucht mir auch entsprechend zu viel. Mal schauen, für mich ist der Kleine da echt der Knaller.


 
Der Sandero ist kein Super Auto. Sondern annähernd das schlechteste Fahrzeug auf dem europäischen Markt. Aber Renault schafft es offensichtlich immer noch was Schlechteres nach zu legen, selbst wenn man vermuten könnte der Bodensatz wäre schon längst erreicht  .

Insofern vertraue ich mal auf die Macht des Marktes, der sich in der Regel selbst bereinigt.


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2012)

Bitte keinen schlecht verpackten Neid! 

Im Übrigen mag der Sandero vielleicht im Inneren etwas streng riechen, aber er hat sich super verkauft. Nach meiner Prämisse ein wirklich super Auto. Die Macht des Marktes, haste recht!  

Und was die Zukunft bringt, dass wollen wir mal bitte abwarten. Da vertrau ich (wenn wir schonma dabei sind) auf die Macht der Mineralölindustrie. Läuft ja zur Zeit zum Glück alles für "uns". Wird das Bezin teuer, werden die Autos irgendwann "kleiner"... Insofern stimme ich dir gerne zu, der Markt wird sich selbst bereinigen und der Trend geht eindeutig Richtung Dacia for everyone. Renault ist da klar Kriesengewinnler. Find ich gut! Hab ich auch persönlich was von!


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bitte keinen schlecht verpackten Neid!



Neid auf was?



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im Übrigen mag der Sandero vielleicht im Inneren etwas streng riechen, aber er hat sich super verkauft. Nach meiner Prämisse ein wirklich super Auto. Die Macht des Marktes, haste recht!



Er macht alles schlechter wie der Wettbewerb, er kann nur billig. Die Verkaufszahlen sind Rückläufig. Und absolut betrachtet, bedeutungslos.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und was die Zukunft bringt, dass wollen wir mal bitte abwarten. Da vertrau ich (wenn wir schonma dabei sind) auf die Macht der Mineralölindustrie. Läuft ja zur Zeit zum Glück alles für "uns". Wird das Bezin teuer, werden die Autos irgendwann "kleiner"... Insofern stimme ich dir gerne zu, der Markt wird sich selbst bereinigen und der Trend geht eindeutig Richtung Dacia for everyone. Renault ist da klar Kriesengewinnler. Find ich gut! Hab ich auch persönlich was von!


 
Ich vertraue da eher darauf das aus Mineralölkonzernen, Energiekonzerne werden. Und eben dann die Produkte anbieten die uns wirklich weiter bringen. Wie z.B. solar hergestelltes Methanol.
Dacia hätte selbst dann keine reele Chance, wenn die Leute wirklich interesse an fahrbaren Dixiklos hätten, da dann eben luxuriöse Hightech Dixiklos gefragt wären. Siehe Verkaufszahlen des Mini, welcher wesentlich erfolgreicher als Dacia ist.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2012)

Den Mini kannst du nicht mit Dacia vergleichen, nimm dafür lieber den Audi A1 hinter dem genaus wenig Geschichte wie hinter Dacia Modellen steht.
Der Erfolg des Mini ruht imho komplett auf dessen Historie.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2012)

Dann nimm den A1. Der verkauft sich auch besser  .
Oder auch der Polo, der "weniger" Auto fürs Geld bietet, verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot.

Streng genommen hat der A1 aber eine Geschichte, da er der inoffizielle Nachfolger des Audi 50 ist, welcher 1:1 der erste Polo ist. Und der A1 basiert auf dem aktuellen Polo.

Und so schlecht ist der Mini auch wieder nicht, dass er sich nur über die Geschichte verkauft. Ist halt ein lustiger Kleinwagen. Insofern interessant für den der Kleinwagen nicht aus finanziellen Nöten fahren muss.


----------



## der_yappi (4. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ...Und der A1 basiert auf dem aktuellen Polo...



Und der basiert wiederum auf dem Ibiza 6j
 Bzw wurde der Ibiza als erster dieser Modellfamilie auf den Markt gebracht (Ibiza, dann Fabia II und Polo, A1 als "letzter")


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und der basiert wiederum auf dem Ibiza 6j
> Bzw wurde der Ibiza als erster dieser Modellfamilie auf den Markt gebracht (Ibiza, dann Fabia II und Polo, A1 als "letzter")


 
Nö.
Der Polo stellt die Basis. Seat hat überhaupt keine eigenen Plattformen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2012)

Der Skoda hat doch noch die alte Plattform?

Du kannst A1, DS3 und MiTO nicht mit dem Mini vergleichen da alles Ableitungen von normalen Kleinwagen kommen.
Der MINI hat also schon eine gewisse Sonderrolle.


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wir haben ein neues Auto bei uns im Geschäft. Ich glaub, es verbraucht recht wenig!  Find ich Hammer, das Ding. Genau das Richtige für mich, um morgens auf die Arbeit zu pendeln. Wird wohl aber leider erst mal ein Traum bleiben. Vorerst. Optisch auch recht schick. Mischung zwischen E-Rollstuhl und Smart. Genau mein Geschmack!  Einfach cool, Öko und In!


 
Was wird das Teil kosten? Ich finde den irgendwie cool  Wäre das Ideale Fahrzeug um zu meiner Werkstatt zu fahren und zurück...


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vertraue da eher darauf das aus Mineralölkonzernen, Energiekonzerne werden. Und eben dann die Produkte anbieten die uns wirklich weiter bringen. Wie z.B. solar hergestelltes Methanol.
> Dacia hätte selbst dann keine reele Chance, wenn die Leute wirklich interesse an fahrbaren Dixiklos hätten, da dann eben luxuriöse Hightech Dixiklos gefragt wären. Siehe Verkaufszahlen des Mini, welcher wesentlich erfolgreicher als Dacia ist.




 Jaja gähn. Die Mineralölkonzerne sollen erst ma ihre Löcher in der Nordsee stopfen bevor sie zu irgendwas werden. Und wenn die dann doch in ferner Zukunft in was auch immer transformieren sollten, haben die natürlich ein RIESEN Interesse daran ihre "neuen" Energien spottbillig zu verkaufen. Vergiss es. So "billige" Sprit und Energiekosten wie jetzt, werden wir nie wieder haben.  Deswegen verkaufen sich auch überteuerte  Autos wie der von dir genannte Mini noch ganz gut. Der Sprit ist eben noch zu günstig. Aber alles eine Frage der Zeit. Den Billigheimern wird die Zukunft gehören. Oder dem Fahrad. Zweifellos.  

Und was reele Chancen angeht, gerade Renault-Nissan hat mit Dacia bewiesen, dass sie flexiebel sind und sich sehr schnell den Bedürfnissen des Marktes anpassen können. Da können sich so ziemlich alle Hersteller ne Scheibe von abschneiden. Zur Not wird der Tata Nano in Lizenz gebaut und hier verkauft. Könnte im Europa der näheren Zukunft der Renner werden.


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird das Teil kosten? Ich finde den irgendwie cool  Wäre das Ideale Fahrzeug um zu meiner Werkstatt zu fahren und zurück...



Noch kein Plan, was er kostet. Mein Daddy hat mir das Foto heute geschickt.Steht erst seit heute im Geschäft und ich war noch nicht zu hause. Aber für Kurzstrecke wirklich optimal, das Ding.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2012)

TWIZY - Renault
Also ab kanpp 7.000€, das ist schon ziemlich viel Schotter für so ein kleines Ding.


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2012)

7000€ ist wirklich ein haufen Knete für ein halbes Auto. Dafür bekommt man auch schon gute gebrauchte Smarts


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2012)

Der Tata Nano ist mittlerweile selbst in Indien unverkäuflich.
Wenn nur jede Banche so sozial wie die Stromversorger wäre, .... Wären wir total im Arsch.

Produkte welche jeder überall herstellen kann, fördern eher marktwirtschaftliches handeln, als wenn einige Wenige eine Konzession zum fördern haben.

Das Gespräch zum Thema Dacia hatten wir doch schon. Und hoffentlich hat Dacia keinen Vorbildcharaker, denn sonst würde man die Elendskarawane nur fördern. Aber wie gesagt, das "Problem" löst sich derzeit von selbst.


----------



## Seabound (4. April 2012)

@ Turbosnake: In der Tat. Wäre es mir allerdings wert.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Gespräch zum Thema Dacia hatten wir doch schon. Und hoffentlich hat Dacia keinen Vorbildcharaker, denn sonst würde man die Elendskarawane nur fördern. Aber wie gesagt, das "Problem" löst sich derzeit von selbst.


 Welche "Elendskarawane "?

Ach ja she ist back:http://www.netcarshow.com/dodge/2013-srt_viper_gts-r/
Sieht aber irgendwie schelchter aus als die Vorgänger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Welche "Elendskarawane "?


 
Das man immer da produziert wo man den Leuten noch einen Euro weniger pro Stunde zahlen kann. Weg vom Hochlohnland, hin zum Billiglohnland. Damit man hier schön billig Technik von gestern (oder eher aus den 90ern) kaufen kann.


----------



## STSLeon (5. April 2012)

Weil ja auch die deutschen Premiumhersteller nur in Deutschland produzieren... da stehen die Werke auch teilweise im Ausland. Allerdings sind die Lohnkosten für einen Bandarbeiter in einer Autofabrik sehr gering, wenn man das auf die Autos umrechnet. Dafür sorgen die extremen Taktzeiten, es wird erst dann problematisch, wenn das Band aufgrund mangelnder Aufträge steht oder es nicht optimal genutzt ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2012)

Wer behauptet denn das ein deutsches Fahrzeug 100% Wertschöpfung in Deutschland hat?


----------



## STSLeon (5. April 2012)

Niemand behauptet das. Aber deine Aussage ist, dass Dacia mitunter deswegen "minderwertige" Autos sind, weil diese in Rumänien produziert werden. Diese Aussage halte ich für fragwürdig. Immerhin haben auch die verschiedenen Fabrikate von Dacia die Homologationsvorschriften erfüllt, d.h. sie müssen eine gewisse Qualität haben. 

Dass die Technik nicht aktuell ist, bestreite ich nicht.


----------



## Zoon (5. April 2012)

Kommt mal wieder runter 

NISSAN NISSAN (Ai se eu te pego) deutch parody - YouTube



PS wenn das E Auto sich durchsetzt werden Staat und Energiekonzerne schon genug Wege und Mittel finden den Strom fürs Auto teuer genug zu machen, merkelt euch das 

Selsbt im Dacia steckt irgendwo mehr Geschichte als im A1, denn ganz alten Dacias sind ja auch Renault Lizenzbauten.


A1 Nachfolger des Audi 50 schön ... der S5 ist auch ein Nachfolger des Patent Motorwagens


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet das. Aber deine Aussage ist, dass Dacia mitunter deswegen "minderwertige" Autos sind, weil diese in Rumänien produziert werden. Diese Aussage halte ich für fragwürdig. Immerhin haben auch die verschiedenen Fabrikate von Dacia die Homologationsvorschriften erfüllt, d.h. sie müssen eine gewisse Qualität haben.



Ich finde das die Marke Dacia mitunter wegen ihrer Personal- und Standortpolitik unkaufbar ist. Von der Technik und Qualität fange ich lieber garnicht erst an.



STSLeon schrieb:


> Dass die Technik nicht aktuell ist, bestreite ich nicht.


 
Ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig.



Zoon schrieb:


> PS  wenn das E Auto sich durchsetzt werden Staat und Energiekonzerne schon  genug Wege und Mittel finden den Strom fürs Auto teuer genug zu machen,  merkelt euch das



Da hast du definitiv recht. Dazu kann ich aus der ZDF Mediathek nur den Beitrag "Das Energiekartell" empfehlen.



Zoon schrieb:


> Selsbt im Dacia steckt irgendwo mehr Geschichte als im A1, denn ganz alten Dacias sind ja auch Renault Lizenzbauten.



Das sehe ich anders. Auch wenn ich mit dem A1 nichts anfangen kann. Kleinwagen haben bei Audi eine lange Tradition. Also wer eine Tradition als Kaufgrund braucht, der wird dort ebenfalls fündig.



Zoon schrieb:


> A1 Nachfolger des Audi 50 schön ... der S5 ist auch ein Nachfolger des Patent Motorwagens


 
Der Audi 50 hat für VW eine imens große Bedeutung. Der S5 ist einfach der Nachfolger vieler andere Audi Coupés zuvor. Aber ich persönlich bin mit dem Marketinginstrument der zusammengedichteten Traditon eher nicht als Käufer zu ködern. Da muss schon das Produkt selbst überzeugen.

Aber was ich an meinem Wagen habe merke ich heute besonders stark, da er bei meinem Händler ist und unter anderem seine "Supercharged" Badges erhält und ich als Leihwagen einen Beetle Turbo bekommen habe. Abartig. Fährt sich wie ein GTi, nur mit Boxersound per Soundengineering. Krank.


----------



## der_yappi (5. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nö.
> Der Polo stellt die Basis. Seat hat überhaupt keine eigenen Plattformen.



Hättest besser lesen sollen IT...
Satz zwei von mir:
_"bzw. wurde der Ibiza als erster der Modellfamilie auf den Markt gebracht"_
Ibiza 6J kam 2008 (mit der Polo 5 - Plattform)
Polo V kam erst 2009 zu den Händlern

VW Polo
Seat Ibiza


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2012)

So schlecht finde ich den Logan und Sandero gar nicht, natürlich ist er nicht uptodate. Aber man kann man ohne Probleme von A nach B fahren und das ist für die meisten Leute das wichtigste.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2012)

Das weiß ich doch. Seat und Skoda dürfen oftmals zuerst die Entwicklungen von VW und Audi aufs Publikum loslassen. Ändert aber nichts daran das es derzeit weder eine Seat Plattform noch eine Motor oder ein spezielles Getriebe gibt.



Riverna schrieb:


> Aber man kann man ohne Probleme von A nach B fahren und das ist für die meisten Leute das wichtigste.


 
Für die Meisten heißt das die Mehrzahl der Käufer sich so entscheidet?
Das ist definitiv nicht so.

Die A nach B Fahrer sind typischerweise keine Neuwagenkäufer. Insofern ist da kein Stich zu machen.


----------



## Falk (5. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> So schlecht finde ich den Logan und Sandero gar nicht, natürlich ist er nicht uptodate. Aber man kann man ohne Probleme von A nach B fahren und das ist für die meisten Leute das wichtigste.


 
Die ganze Diskussion ist eh sinnlos/unnütz. Ob nun jemand Dacia oder Audi fährt hat neben ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten meist auch eine andere Komponente, es soll ja Leute geben die sich schlicht nichts daraus machen, was für ein Auto sie fahren (solange es sie von A nach B bringt). Genauso wie es Leute gibt, die auf einen High-End-Rechner verzichten können oder ein entsprechendes Smartphone. 

Solange die Produkte gekauft werden und es da einen Markt für gibt, ist es ja echt egal - die Leute stimmen eben mit den Füßen ab.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das man immer da produziert wo man den Leuten noch einen Euro weniger pro Stunde zahlen kann. Weg vom Hochlohnland, hin zum Billiglohnland. Damit man hier schön billig Technik von gestern (oder eher aus den 90ern) kaufen kann.


 
VW ist auch kein deut besser Jetta,Bettle und Golf Kombi kommen aus Mexiko hierher(der US-Passat kommt leider nicht hierher finde ich schade), der UP und Konsorten kommen aus Bratislava in der Slowakei.
Und ich habe mal gehört das der Verdiesnst der Dacia Arbeiter für ihrere Verhältnisse recht gut sein sollen, auserdem produziert Dacia in seinem Heimatland.
Ich sehe da er das Verwerfliche bei VW.


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion ist eh sinnlos/unnütz. Ob nun jemand Dacia oder Audi fährt hat neben ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten meist auch eine andere Komponente, es soll ja Leute geben die sich schlicht nichts daraus machen, was für ein Auto sie fahren (solange es sie von A nach B bringt). Genauso wie es Leute gibt, die auf einen High-End-Rechner verzichten können oder ein entsprechendes Smartphone.
> 
> Solange die Produkte gekauft werden und es da einen Markt für gibt, ist es ja echt egal - die Leute stimmen eben mit den Füßen ab.



Richtig, ich finde schon das ein Sandero oder Logan eine Daseinsberechtigung hat. Und ich würde drauf wetten das ein Sandero/Logan mehr Sicherheit bietet als manches Auto was hier so rumfährt (wie z.B. meine Nissans). Ich würde auch einen Logan fahren, wenn ich einfach nur ein günstiges Auto suchen würde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> VW ist auch kein deut besser Jetta,Bettle und Golf Kombi kommen aus Mexiko hierher(der US-Passat kommt leider nicht hierher finde ich schade), der UP und Konsorten kommen aus Bratislava in der Slowakei.
> Und ich habe mal gehört das der Verdiesnst der Dacia Arbeiter für ihrere Verhältnisse recht gut sein sollen, auserdem produziert Dacia in seinem Heimatland.
> Ich sehe da er das Verwerfliche bei VW.


 
Du verwechselst da was. Es ist irrelevant ob man in seinem Zielmarkt produziert oder nicht. Es ist aber nicht egal wie man mit seinen Leuten umgeht. Und da ist VW als negatives Beispiel, ein denkbarst schlechtes Beispiel. Schau dir das neue VW Werk in Chattanooga an, die haben ihre eigene Wasseraufbereitung, Blockheizkraftwerke, etc.. Sprich nur weil man nicht zuhause ist muss man nicht wie die Axt im Wald unterwegs sein. Und wenn VW jetzt in der 3. Welt ein Werk bauen würde, nur um damit die westliche Welt zu versorgen, fände ich das eben so anrüchig.

Ein Konzern wie die Volkswagengruppe muss weltweit produzieren um weltweit konurenzfähig zu sein. Aber das ist mit der Renault/ Dacia Praktik schwer zu vergleichen. Bei Dacia ist billig das Ziel und jeder Weg der da hin führt im Zweifelsfall recht. 
Ich persönlich kann damit nicht viel anfangen, da ich der Meinung bin, dass ein gutes Produkt auch einen guten Preis haben darf. 

Wie auch immer. Ein paar Tausend Leute im Jahr lassen sich auf so ein Produkt in Deutschland ein. Rund 3 Millionen entscheiden sich anders. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## STSLeon (5. April 2012)

Wie schlimm sind den die Bedingungen in Rumänien bei Dacia? Hast du da konkrete Beispiele?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. April 2012)

Heute hat mein 300C eine Inspektion bekommen und freut sich sicher, aber ich bin nun 530€ ärmer. Und KFZ-Steuer kommt auch diesen Monat.


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2012)

KfZ Steuer und Versicherung kommen bei mir auch nächsten Monat, wieder 1000Euro weg.


----------



## roadgecko (5. April 2012)

Ich bin im Juni dran argh...

Anbei etwas "brutal acceleration" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8GlQqdOZmI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Zoon (5. April 2012)

Na die haben ja großes Vertrauen in die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer. Im  Bereich komplett ohne Fahrspurmarkierung (bestimmt nicht "offen" ) mal  mit knapp 300 langgebügelt , die Kasse der Rennleitung hättes gefreut



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Auch wenn ich  mit dem A1 nichts anfangen kann. Kleinwagen haben bei Audi eine lange  Tradition. Also wer eine Tradition als Kaufgrund braucht, der wird dort  ebenfalls fündig.
> 
> Der Audi 50 hat für VW eine imens große Bedeutung.



Kleinwagen Audi, da gabs doch außer den 50 und den A2 nichts.

Der A2 war seiner Zeit zu weit voraus  verkaufte sich schlecht,  und der  50er schon damals kein Dauerbrenner. Der hat nur dahin VW geholfen die  ganz schon in de Krise hingen und haben den 50er genutzt und daraus den  Polo gemacht.

Ausnahme vielleicht A5 und A7 Sportback die ein wenig die Linie von den  damaligen 100 Avant aufnehmen der auch mehr Fließhecklimousine als Kombi  war. Ich würde selber den S7 nehmen. Den finden zwar alle häßlich nur  ich nicht deswegen sieht man den auch nicht an jeder Ecke. Somit wäre  der Kreis zum A2 auch wieder geschlossen  der als Gebrauchter wiederum ne interessante Option ist für alle denen Polo oder Corsa zu langweilig ist.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2012)

Ich frage mich immer noch ob E-Autos die Richtige lösung sind. Persönliche glaube ich nicht das es sinnvoll ist, aber beim Wassetstoff hat man andere Problemen.
Vorallem nach diesem recht Objektiven Artikel:Strom oder Benzin zweifle ich noch mehr daran.


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Anbei etwas "brutal acceleration"


 
Nicht schlecht. Aber der von NovitecRosso getunte Ferrari 430 is irgendwo immer noch mein All Time Favorite, was Sound und "brutal acceleration" angeht. 

Bei Tempo 340 in den Begrenzer. Nicht schlecht!.. Aha ja, und selbst die ganzen 9FF Tachovideos kommen da nicht ran... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMo3pwyDNns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2012)

Harmlos... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_CxY9feHdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon abartig wenn der Tacho nicht hinterher kommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2012)

Ich finde dieser klingt besser 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4JXiGFJI5I


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Harmlos...
> 
> 
> Schon abartig wenn der Tacho nicht hinterher kommt.



Irgendjemand hat immer das schnellere Auto ;0)



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser klingt besser
> Porsche 997 GT3 RS 4.0L acceleration speed 0-300 km/h. ( www.vb2r.com ) - YouTube


 
Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht! 


Ich persönlich hab nie etwas "Abartigeres" als den BMW 134Judd von Georg Plasa gehört. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7T5IkIU1F7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das Video gibt nicht annährend den Livesound wieder... Leider ist Georg Plasa im Sommer 2011 in dem Auto tödlich verunglückt.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schon abartig wenn der Tacho nicht hinterher kommt.


 
Naja, sieht nur wegen der plötzlichen Sprünge so aus. In dem Video lag die 0-300 Zeit bei gut 16 Sekunden - übliche Zeit in der Leistungsklasse, fast sogar einen Tick langsamer als erwartet.
Gibt's vielleicht andere Videos mit korrektem Schalten und optimalerweise PB?


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2012)

Es ist halt "nur" eine Supra mit 1000PS. Der hat kaum Traktion, ein modernes Auto hat da einfach Vorteile. Mir persönlich sind keine besseren Videos bekannt...


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2012)

Wenn ihr was wirklich brutales sehen wollt dann kuckt euch den Hulk Civic auf YouTube an, speziell das Video in dem er von 80 auf 260 beschleunigt. DAS ist einfach nur abartig....


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2012)

Der geht keinesfalls schlecht (und ich hätte auch gerne so eine Beschleunigung) aber ein Tacho der nur bis 180km/h täuscht doch stark eine schnelle Beschleunigung vor. Darum hätte ich auch gerne einen 180km/h Tacho...


----------



## roadgecko (6. April 2012)

Da kann ich nur einen Tacho bis 400 km/h und eine 0-300 km/h Zeit von guten 14sekunden bieten 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich morgen (eig heute) ein paar neue H7 Scheinwerferbirnen bekomme außer an den überteuerten Tanken ?

Ich habs leider erst heute abend bemerkt und dabei sind die aktuellen Birnen (Osram Night Breaker) erst gute 4 Monate alt


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was wirklich brutales sehen wollt dann kuckt euch den Hulk Civic auf YouTube an, speziell das Video in dem er von 80 auf 260 beschleunigt. DAS ist einfach nur abartig....


 
Das ist ja der Hammer. 
Die Tachonadel erreichte von hinten die Null.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist halt "nur" eine Supra mit 1000PS. Der hat kaum Traktion, ein modernes Auto hat da einfach Vorteile. Mir persönlich sind keine besseren Videos bekannt...



Eine Skyline mit allrad ist da besser 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NszFGZX-Xz8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Skyline mit allrad ist da besser
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NszFGZX-Xz8&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Der steht auf dem Dyno xD

Gibt auch ein Video von nem EVO von 0-300. Da benutzt der glaub ne helmkamera, ich weiß nur nicht mehr Wie das Video heißt....


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das der auf dem Dyno steht, erstens hört man die Reifen quitschen und zweitens sieht man das am Licht was auf den Display fällt. Vorallem wäre die Beschleunigung dann arg langsam


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht das der auf dem Dyno steht, erstens hört man die Reifen quitschen und zweitens sieht man das am Licht was auf den Display fällt. Vorallem wäre die Beschleunigung dann arg langsam



Man hört es aber am Schluss. Das Geräusch wenn er ihn ausrollen lässt ist unverwechselbar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der steht auf dem Dyno xD
> 
> Gibt auch ein Video von nem EVO von 0-300. Da benutzt der glaub ne helmkamera, ich weiß nur nicht mehr Wie das Video heißt....


 
Videobeschreibung lesen ftw! 



> 1. Its a converted LHD R34 and was shot in a Philippine highway called  the NLEX, their version of the Wangan in Japan and the Autobahn in  Germany.
> 2. This was a 0 to 320kph run. If you will watch the whole  video, it was actually 0 to 300kph, then he went down to 160kph, then  back to 300kph. This was done on a Philippine road and not on a dyno.



Und außerdem glaube ich wohl kaum das man auf nem Dyno lenkt? (am Ende des Videos)


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Videobeschreibung lesen ftw!



Man kann viel in die Beschreibung packen..... Mir ist nur kein Auto bekannt das solche Geräusche beim Ausrollen macht, außer das Getriebe hat kein Öl mehr oder so ^^


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2012)

Gerade verzahnte Getriebe machen solche Geräusche beim abtouren. Und da gibt es für den R34 unter anderem welche von Nismo. Ausserdem kann man auf einem Prüfstand nicht lenken  Das Geräusch von einem Prüfstand ist auch wesentlich lauter: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wssOGnfTTRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass finde ich auch den EK von Ralf: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FdijTTxWwWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2012)

Wo wir grad' beim Klang sind, da darf dieser BMW M3 auf keinen Fall fehlen, der schreit mal richtig glücklich  

BMW M3 E30 DTM - René Frank - Bergrennen Osnabrück 2009 / Hill Climb - - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2012)

Das meiste was man hört ist das Ansaugsystem vom Motor, erinnert mich etwas an meinen Sunny mit seiner alten Auspuffanlage:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPpNvP0IlmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4 Zylinder werden nie wirklich gut klingen, mal abgesehen von den 4 Zylinder Boxermotoren. Am besten gefällt mir persönlich 4 Zylinder Boxersound und V6 Sound (hochdrehend). Es geht nichts über den Klang eines Boxer Motors 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pO-A06gyJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. April 2012)

um auch noch was für die soundliebhaber bei autos beizutragen 
Ich finde den besten autosound haben der R32/R36 und generell die Lamborghinis 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btq7wlt3vns

den besten klang  hat eindeutig dieser countach hier 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFqslG0Axbk

Aber an den sound von nem triumph dreier kommen keine autos ran 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrXC1xWwW18


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2012)

Und was ist mit "Autos" mit Motorradmotoren:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_4GZDN6eyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


?


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2012)

Jop, der Lamborghini-Sound ist schwer zu toppen. So ein wunderschönes Kreischen/Fauchen.. 
Allerdings gefällt mir der V10 fast noch besser als der V12-Sound..


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2012)

Der countach klingt Wie eine kaputte Sirene.....

Den besten Sound hat der EVO und der Skyline. Der Passat CC 3.6 klingt auch gut


----------



## computertod (6. April 2012)

ne Zündapp mit Jamarcol Auspuff hört sich auch nicht schlecht an


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2012)

computertod schrieb:
			
		

> ne Zündapp mit Jamarcol Auspuff hört sich auch nicht schlecht an



What the hell?


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. April 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> ne Zündapp mit Jamarcol Auspuff hört sich auch nicht schlecht an


 zwiebacksäge 
Bei uns in der nachbarschaft fährt noch eine nen trabi fast täglich, der ist auch schwer zu überhören (und riechen)


----------



## ich558 (6. April 2012)

Alles ganz nett aber den geilsten Sound hat doch der  Maserati Granturismo S (Very Very LOUD Sound ! ^^ ) - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> ne Zündapp mit Jamarcol Auspuff hört sich auch nicht schlecht an


 
Die klingen sehr schön, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Ich finde aber, dass meine 140er 4-takt Cross ( morgen hat sie Geburtstag und wird 4  ) etwas bessser klingt als meine Zündapp, die bollert mehr 
2010 Gio 140cc dirt bike - YouTube ( video nicht von mir )


----------



## Zoon (6. April 2012)

Na dann sperrt mal hier eure Lauscher auf 

BEST OF Bergrennen 2011 Vol. 2 - Hillclimb Schweiz Mickhausen Oberhallau St. Ursanne Porsche 935 - YouTube


----------



## Patze93 (6. April 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c33wnxuxAKg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lude969 (6. April 2012)

Da hört sich mein damals erster selbstgebauter Auspuff richtig lasch an 

Aber fürn normalo Auto wars ganz nett  und eingetragen war er auch 

ford Puma - YouTube


----------



## fctriesel (7. April 2012)

Ich mag ja, als langjähriger A4-Fahrer vorbelastet, den Sound des 2.7ers recht gerne. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5TamvW_hBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn bei dem Motor ein paar Dinge beachtet werden müssen damit der haltbar ist und bei vielen Arbeiten am Motor derselbige ausgebaut werden muß. Aber Spaß kost.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2012)

Was auch nice ist ist das 5 Zylinder Bollern des Quattro


----------



## Patze93 (7. April 2012)

Is jetzt kein über Auto aber dafür ist der Sound voll ok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzt9MQgmcU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Whoosaa (7. April 2012)

Steht in unserer Straße. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2012)

Werksfahrzeug


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2012)

Wunderschönes Auto. Den hab ich vor 2 Wochen zum ersten mal in echt gesehen 
BTW: In dieser Woche waren in meine Kleinstadt Passau, wo man überaupt nicht mir Luxusautos rechnet, ein Aston Rapide, F 430, SLS und der neue Aventador von dem es sogar ein Foto in der Zeitung gab. Den hätte ich gerne gehört  Passau: Sprit-Profis und ihr Umgang mit dem Trend | Passau - Nachrichten - Zeitung - PNP | Passauer Neue Presse


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ich mag ja, als langjähriger A4-Fahrer vorbelastet, den Sound des 2.7ers recht gerne.
> 
> 
> Auch wenn bei dem Motor ein paar Dinge beachtet werden müssen damit der haltbar ist und bei vielen Arbeiten am Motor derselbige ausgebaut werden muß. Aber Spaß kost.


 
Holy Shit, das soll ein A4 sein?  Ich liebe diesen Sound!!! 

Was auch geil ist  -> Passat CC 3,6 V6 klappengesteuerte Abgasanlage - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Steht in unserer Straße.


 
Sehr schick.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2012)

Aber auch sehr teuer ^^


----------



## fctriesel (7. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Holy Shit, das soll ein A4 sein?  Ich liebe diesen Sound!!!
> 
> Was auch geil ist  -> Passat CC 3,6 V6 klappengesteuerte Abgasanlage - YouTube


S4. Wobei die meisten den optisch nicht vom A4 unterscheiden können. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsSloRkjJew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freeak (7. April 2012)

Apropos Super Autos, ich bin ja nun von Thüringen anch NRW gezogen (was im übrigen die beste Entscheindung meines Lebens war) und was ich hier schon an Supergeilen Autos gesehen haben. Alter, da könnte ich drauf.....

Nen Silberner Nissan Skyline R-34 GT-R war dabei, nen Mercedes SLS, dann noch Einige fette AMI SUV´s, sowie ne Corvette und und und, also hier muss man echt Leben, als Autonarr oder wenn man nur 1 Tropfen bezin im Blut hat.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. April 2012)

Komm mal nach München.


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Komm mal nach München.


 
Oh ja, das ist immer der Wahnsinn wenn ich dort bin


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2012)

naja, da musste nicht nach münchen, hier in der nähe ist friedrichshafen, da musst du nur zu den großen hier ansässigen firmen, und an die hauptverkehrsstrassen. da siehste alles, von labo, über amis, ferraris, Porsche (denen guckt hier niemand mehr nach weil sie an jeder ecke zu finden sind^^), viele dicke Benz, die teuren deutschen etc... Alles was der Autoliebhaber mag fährt hier jeden tag rum


----------



## Whoosaa (7. April 2012)

Schon, aber nur an schönen Wochenenden. Aber dann hast recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2012)

Freeak schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Super Autos, ich bin ja nun von Thüringen anch NRW gezogen (was im übrigen die beste Entscheindung meines Lebens war) und was ich hier schon an Supergeilen Autos gesehen haben. Alter, da könnte ich drauf.....
> 
> Nen Silberner Nissan Skyline R-34 GT-R war dabei, nen Mercedes SLS, dann noch Einige fette AMI SUV´s, sowie ne Corvette und und und, also hier muss man echt Leben, als Autonarr oder wenn man nur 1 Tropfen bezin im Blut hat.



Ich kenne da auch einen im Nachbarort. Das ist echt krank was der sich immer kauft. Murcielago, F360 Challenge, F430 Scuderia, und ein Zonda stand auch schon vor der Tür, aber der gehörte glaub nicht ihm....


----------



## Gatsch (7. April 2012)

frage
wird der klang nur vom auspuff beeinflusst?


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2012)

Antwort
Absolut. Kein anderes Bauteil hat mehr Einfluss.


----------



## Verminaard (7. April 2012)

Und von Lautsprechern im Auspuff.
Soll ja Hersteller geben die das machen


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort
> Absolut. Kein anderes Bauteil hat mehr Einfluss.



Hubraum spielt aber schon auch eine Rolle. Ein Golf kann sicher nicht wie ein Lambo klingen wenn man dessen Auspuff ranklatscht


----------



## Lolm@n (7. April 2012)

Was krankes für euch 

GRIP - Weineck Cobra mit 1200 PS - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Was krankes für euch
> 
> GRIP - Weineck Cobra mit 1200 PS - YouTube



Ich hab deine Adresse, vergiss das nicht. Ich kotz dir in den Briefkasten wenn Du noch einmal irgendetwas postest, das auch nur im Entferntesten mit diesem Bullshit zu tun hat -.-


----------



## turbosnake (7. April 2012)

Welchem Bullshit?

Ich hoffe du meinst nicht die AC Cobra.


----------



## Zoon (7. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Antwort
> Absolut. Kein anderes Bauteil hat mehr Einfluss.


 
Nicht nur.Paradebeispiel im dem Bergrennvideo was ich vorher gepostet  habe diverse M3s, C Kadetten usw, wird fast alles von der offenen  Ansaugbrücke übertönt,  Der Auspuff selber sogar war bei denen "recht  leise".


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. April 2012)

der auspuff ist definitiv NICHT der hauptgrund für einen bestimmten sound. Das hauptauschlaggebende sind Hubraum und zylinderzahl und dessen anordnung (also Reihe, V, Boxer etc) und auch der hubzapfenversatz spielt ne rolle, also in welchem abstand zueinander die einzelnen Zylidner gezündet werden (bestes beispiel hierfür sind die Harleys) 
Der auspuff kann den grundklang des motors noch etwas dumpfer oder heller machen, meistens nur lauter 
Deswegen wird ein 1.6 liter reihenvierer auch nie wie ein V8 klingen, egal was man für ne tröte hinmacht. Einzig solche (mMn) doch recht pubertär peinlichen lösungen wie lautsprechermembrane in der abgasanlage können nem 6-Zylinderdiesel zu nem V8 sound verhelfen. Welcher hersteller das macht sag ich lieber nicht, sonst fühlt sich gleich wieder einer auf den schlips getreten und die lobhudelei von dem gewissen hersteller geht wieder von vorne los


----------



## Lolm@n (7. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Welchem Bullshit?
> 
> Ich hoffe du meinst nicht die AC Cobra.



Er meint grip xP


----------



## MisterJo (7. April 2012)

Gatsch schrieb:


> frage
> wird der klang nur vom auspuff beeinflusst?



Nein, der Auspuff hat Einfluss, aber nur eingeschränkt. Mit entscheidend ist, wie die Druckwellen in welchem Rhytmus über wieviel Krümmer in den Abgasstrang gelangen. (4Zyl 1 oder 2 Krümmer(Boxer), 6 Zyl. (Reihe, V, VR, Boxer) 8 Zyl. (V, entscheidend hier Flatplane- oder doppelt gekröpfte Kurbelwelle, VR).

Kein Auspuff der Welt kann z.B. die M156/M159-Motoren(Saugmotoren im SLS, C63 AMG, E63 AMG, ... ) so klingen lassen wie sie klingen.  Das ist konstruktiv bedingt (Crossplane vs. Flatplanekurbelwelle). Die Crossplane-Motoren(AMG-V8) klingen "amerikanisch", Flatplanes(M-BMW, R(S)x-Audi, Ferrari, typisch mit Max-Drehzahlen jenseits der 8000) wie extrem hochdrehende Vierzylinder(etwas kreischend, Zwiebackfräse). An der verlinkten Animation erkennt man sehr schön, daß die Zylinderbänke der Flatplane-V8 für sich gesehen wie Vierzylinder arbeiten(äussere Kolben der Bank laufen zu den mittleren beiden gegenläufig). Der Crossplane-V8 hat jeweils Phasen, wo linke und rechte Zylinderbank jeweils zweimal hintereinander Zünden. Der Zündabstand ist gleichmäßig, aber nicht innhalb einer Bank. Dies erzeugt das tiefrequente "Bollern". Der Flatplane-V8 zündet immer wechselseitig, was das höherfrequente, dünnere Auspuffgeräusch erklärt. Der Zündabstand ist hier innerhalb einer Bank gleichmäßig. 

Flat Plane Crank

Sprich: Die Motorkonstruktion legt die Klangbasis!


----------



## Gatsch (8. April 2012)

danke für die ganzen antworten


----------



## MisterJo (8. April 2012)

Eine Ergänzung noch: Turbolader wirken (stark) schwingungs/geräuschdämpfend auf den Abgasstrom. Einige Hersteller greifen deshalb zu besonderen (peinlichen?) Maßnahmen. Im neuen BMW M5 beispielweise wird Motorsound künstlich über die fahrzeugeigene Soundanlage dem Fahrer zugespielt, in den Sportfahrprogrammen etwas lauter . Andere Hersteller haben Lautsprecher *im* Auspuff  verbaut(Audi). Ab und zu werden zudem Auspuffklappen verbaut.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

@MisterJo: Da wir in der Rumpelkammer ja kein "gefällt mir" System haben muss ich es wohl in Prosa tun:
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Aufklärung .


----------



## Lude969 (8. April 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Ergänzung noch: Turbolader wirken (stark) schwingungs/geräuschdämpfend auf den Abgasstrom. Einige Hersteller greifen deshalb zu besonderen (peinlichen?) Maßnahmen. Im neuen BMW M5 beispielweise wird Motorsound künstlich über die fahrzeugeigene Soundanlage dem Fahrer zugespielt, in den Sportfahrprogrammen etwas lauter . Andere Hersteller haben Lautsprecher im Auspuff  verbaut(Audi). Ab und zu werden zudem Auspuffklappen verbaut.



Gibt noch solche klangboxen die im motorraum den sound richtung handschuhfach leiten. Oftmals bei kleineren sportler/coupes  

T1 busse sind solche vertreter von wenig leistung geilen sound. Wo man sieht das nicht leistung den sound ausmacht. Dort is glaub noch nen boxermotor verbaut. Der blubbert un macht krach ohne ende. Bei mir auf arbei war mal nen m6 der sich soooo toll fand und nen wenig prozig wegfuhr. Danach fuhr der der kunde von uns mit seim bulli weg un haute ordentlich aufs gas da war was geboten


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2012)

Wird in Zukunft wohl relativ normal sein, dass der Sound über Lautsprecher erzeugt wird.

Innen solls sportlich klingen, außen wegen irgenwelcher Lärmschutznormen am Besten garnicht. Beim wöchentlichen Ausflug zur NOS dann bitte Sound wie ein V8 mit 5 Litern Hubraum. Das Ganze aus nem 3 fach aufgeladenen 3 Zylinder mit 1.2 Liter Hubraum um Abgasnormen und Verbrauch im Griff zu haben. 

Da kommt dann irgendwann auch das reguläre Soundengineering an seine Grenzen. Insofern sind Lautsprecher im Auspuff etwas, was in ein paar Jahren alltäglich ist. Ein Notwendiges Übel beim Downsizing. 

Übrigens, der nächste M3 soll nen Triturbo haben.  Wie soll ein dreifach "dreifach gefilterter" Motorsound noch nach was klingen? Ein Fall für Lautsprecher...


----------



## Lolm@n (8. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wird in Zukunft wohl relativ normal sein, dass der Sound über Lautsprecher erzeugt wird.
> 
> Innen  solls sportlich klingen, außen wegen irgenwelcher Lärmschutznormen am  Besten garnicht. Beim wöchentlichen Ausflug zur NOS dann bitte Sound wie  ein V8 mit 5 Litern Hubraum. Das Ganze aus nem 3 fach aufgeladenen 3  Zylinder mit 1.2 Liter Hubraum um Abgasnormen und Verbrauch im Griff zu  haben.
> 
> ...


 
Mal ne frage aber wieso tönnen dann gewisse Japaner trotz TwinTurbo noch gut? Ich denke da an Toyota oder Nissan


----------



## watercooled (8. April 2012)

Speziell Nissan 

Am extremsten merkt man es bei den Rally Autos..da hört man nur noch abwechselnd Turbo...Begrenzer...Fehlzündung...Turbo...Begrenzer....Fehlzündung ^^

Besonders das Anti Lag System ist furchtbar....


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mal ne frage aber wieso tönnen dann gewisse Japaner trotz TwinTurbo noch gut? Ich denke da an Toyota oder Nissan



Ich sprach davon, dass es zukünftig immer schwerer werden dürfte, einen gescheiten Sound zu produzieren. Momentan ist es ja noch OK. Wenn du vorne nen Motor mit genug Bumms hast, kommt bei enstprechender Abgasanlage hinten auch was raus. Trotz Turbo. Wenn du aber immer kleinere Motoren hast, in Kombinationen mit mehrern Turbos wirds immer schwieriger, nen ordentlichen Sound zu produzieren. 

Darüber hinaus, ist ein z.B. Porsche Turbo mit Serienabgasanlage jetzt schon ne Flüstertüte (relativ gesehen zu ähnlich gleichstarten Saugern) und auch nen Nissan GT-R im Serientrimm find ich auch nicht so die Wucht. 

Einen generellen Turbosound hinzubekommen, ist ja kein Problem. Aber wer mag schon laut Turboploppend- und Turbozischend durch die Stadt fahren. Das sind dann die wohl eher die Jungs von der "Bösen-Blick-Fraktion".


----------



## watercooled (8. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sprach davon, dass es zukünftig immer schwerer werden dürfte, einen gescheiten Sound zu produzieren. Momentan ist es ja noch OK. Wenn du vorne nen Motor mit genug Bumms hast, kommt bei enstprechender Abgasanlage hinten auch was raus. Trotz Turbo. Wenn du aber immer kleinere Motoren hast, in Kombinationen mit mehrern Turbos wirds immer schwieriger, nen ordentlichen Sound zu produzieren.
> 
> Darüber hinaus, ist ein z.B. Porsche Turbo mit Serienabgasanlage jetzt schon ne Flüstertüte (relativ gesehen zu ähnlich gleichstarten Saugern) und auch nen Nissan GT-R im Serientrimm find ich auch nicht so die Wucht.
> 
> Einen generellen Turbosound hinzubekommen, ist ja kein Problem. Aber wer mag schon laut Turboploppend- und Turbozischend durch die Stadt fahren. Das sind dann die wohl eher die Jungs von der "Bösen-Blick-Fraktion".



Mir würde es gefallen, aber dann muss das Auto überall mit Monster Aufklebern beklebt sein xD


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Hey experten!
Ich hab nen golf 4 mit 100 ps typ 1j1
Habe vor mir nen sportfahrwerk einzubauen, und zwar das hier KW Sportfahrwerk Volkswagen (VW) Golf 4
Ich denke 40 mm sind genug.
Kann die antriebswelle so mit rahmen oder stabi kolidieren?
Weil das bei nem h&r fahrwerk bei stand, bei dem kw fahrwerk wird aber nichts dazu geschrieben?!


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hubraum spielt aber schon auch eine Rolle. Ein Golf kann sicher nicht wie ein Lambo klingen wenn man dessen Auspuff ranklatscht



Hubraum spielt auch nur eine undergeordnete Rolle. Der 3.5L V6 klingt auch mächtiger als ein 5L V12 aus einem BMW oder der 5.7L V8 von meinem Dad. Es kommt auch drauf an auf was die Auspuffanlage ausgelegt ist.  



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Mal ne frage aber wieso tönnen dann gewisse Japaner trotz TwinTurbo noch gut? Ich denke da an Toyota oder Nissan


 
Weil es keine Japaner mit 3 Zylinder Twinturbo gibt  3 Zylinder 1.2L TwinTurbo würde auch in einem Toyota oder Nissan nicht gut klingen. Somit hat er mit seiner Aussage schon Recht, weniger Hubraum bedeutet in der Regel weniger Sound. Das liegt natürlich auch an der Auspuffanlage, den 5.7L V8 von meinem Dad hört man zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht. Da ist die Auspuffanlage aber auch so ausgelegt, dass man eben den Motor gar nicht hören soll. In einer Corvette würde der Motor hingegen Brüllen ohne Ende.


----------



## Patze93 (9. April 2012)

@CPU-GPU kommst du auch aus Friedrichshafen


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Hey experten!
> Ich hab nen golf 4 mit 100 ps typ 1j1
> Habe vor mir nen sportfahrwerk einzubauen, und zwar das hier KW Sportfahrwerk Volkswagen (VW) Golf 4
> Ich denke 40 mm sind genug.
> ...



Wenn hol dir das von weitec is die tochterfirma zu kw bekommst billiger un kannst laut gutachten meist weiter herunterdrehn. 

Wenn nix im gutachten steht wird auch nichts passieren wobei 40mm auch nicht die welt sind.


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Kann die antriebswelle so mit rahmen oder stabi kolidieren?
> Weil das bei nem h&r fahrwerk bei stand, bei dem kw fahrwerk wird aber nichts dazu geschrieben?!



Bei einer Tieferlegung von 40mm sollten keine Probleme auftreten. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann musst du höchstens andere Koppelstangen fahren, was ich aber rein aus dem Gedächtnis verneinen würde.

Wenn die Stoßdämpfer noch in Ordnung sind, würde ich eher zu Federn von H&R oder Eibach greifen. Ansonsten ist so ein Angebot schon fair. Wenn du den Dämpfer hinten eh rausnehmen musst, dann setze gleich neue Anschlagpuffer ein und kürze diese um ~2cm - also ein Segment.


----------



## ich558 (9. April 2012)

Für diese Kiste würd ich alles tun
evo Diaries- Maserati GranTurismo S 4.7 MC Shift Harry's Garage - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2012)

Typisch Italiener halt:
"The Sat-Nav isn't really good, I put in my TomTom."


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Wenn hol dir das von weitec is die tochterfirma zu kw bekommst billiger un kannst laut gutachten meist weiter herunterdrehn.
> 
> Wenn nix im gutachten steht wird auch nichts passieren wobei 40mm auch nicht die welt sind.


 Ok, ich werde mal schauen


Klutten schrieb:


> Bei einer Tieferlegung von 40mm sollten keine Probleme auftreten. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann musst du höchstens andere Koppelstangen fahren, was ich aber rein aus dem Gedächtnis verneinen würde.
> 
> Wenn die Stoßdämpfer noch in Ordnung sind, würde ich eher zu Federn von H&R oder Eibach greifen. Ansonsten ist so ein Angebot schon fair. Wenn du den Dämpfer hinten eh rausnehmen musst, dann setze gleich neue Anschlagpuffer ein und kürze diese um ~2cm - also ein Segment.


 Ich hatte schonmal an diese Dämpfer gedacht Koni Dmpfer STR.T Volkswagen (VW) Golf 4 Komplettsatz (4 Dmpfer)
Und an diese federn gedacht KW Tieferlegungsfedern Volkswagen (VW) Golf 4
Weil ich das auto auch weiterhin im winter fahren möchte soll das auto nicht ganz so tief.
Also die anschlagpuffer begrenzen also den federweg wenn ich das richtig sehe, und wenn ich die kürze dann verlängert sich der federweg oder?
Macht es wirklich sinn 50€ mehr für die dämpfer und federn auszugeben also für ein fahrwerk wie das kw?
Hab da leider keine ahnung 
Und kann man problemlos 18 zoll felgen auf dem auto verwenden?
Mit 205er reifen?


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Tieferlegung von 40mm sollten keine Probleme auftreten. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann musst du höchstens andere Koppelstangen fahren, was ich aber rein aus dem Gedächtnis verneinen würde.
> 
> Wenn die Stoßdämpfer noch in Ordnung sind, würde ich eher zu Federn von H&R oder Eibach greifen. Ansonsten ist so ein Angebot schon fair. Wenn du den Dämpfer hinten eh rausnehmen musst, dann setze gleich neue Anschlagpuffer ein und kürze diese um ~2cm - also ein Segment.



Federn auch wenns von eibach oder h&r sind gehörten verboten und die die billigfedern herstellen sollten in nen auto mit ihren eigenen federn reingesetzt werden und nen paar schnelle spurwechsel bei hohem tempo fahren dann gäbs solche bescheuerten artikel nicht mehr. 

Meine Meinung...

Edit: 50euro für nen komplettes fahrwerk is sicher ne gute und sichere anlage. Da sind die dämpfer auf die federn eingestellt un harmonieren super. Vorallem auf die sicherheit gesehen sollte man keinen cent sparen optik hin und her.


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also die anschlagpuffer begrenzen also den federweg wenn ich das richtig sehe, und wenn ich die kürze dann verlängert sich der federweg oder?
> Macht es wirklich sinn 50€ mehr für die dämpfer und federn auszugeben also für ein fahrwerk wie das kw?



Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Komplettfahrwerk immer die bessere Wahl da Dämpfer und Federn aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Normale Tieferlegungsfedern sind halt dafür gebaut das sie in so ziemlich allen Dämpfern funktionieren müssen. 



Lude969 schrieb:


> *Federn auch wenns von eibach oder h&r sind gehörten verboten* und die die billigfedern herstellen sollten in nen auto mit ihren eigenen federn reingesetzt werden und nen paar schnelle spurwechsel bei hohem tempo fahren dann gäbs solche bescheuerten artikel nicht mehr.
> 
> Meine Meinung...



Selten so einen Blödsinn gehört! Es werden teilweise sogar ab Werk Tieferlegungsfedern in original Dämpfern verbaut. Gibt genug Leute die mit sowas sogar auf verschiedenen Tracks unterwegs sind und keiner beschwert sich. 
Meine Meinung nach absoluter Unfug den du hier von dir gibst. Von billig Federn halte ich jedoch auch nichts...


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Dann haste mich falsch verstanden. Bin der meinung das die billigen verboten werden sollten. Wenn sich jemand ordentliche markenfedern reinbaut soll er das gerne tun. Nen komplettes fahrwerk wäre aber sicher angebrachter wenn man schon etwas am auto verändern möchte. Deshalb is es meine meinung das es gar keine federn mehr geben sollte sondern nur komplette fahrwerke. Da es sicher gute federn gibt ABER genug schlechte und leider sind genau die die meist gekauft werden. Hoff jetzt hab ich mich verständlicher ausgedrückt.

Edit: Du selbst sagst das es besser ist nen komplettes fahrwerk da beides aufeinander abgestimmt ist. Die ab serie verbauten teile gehen meist nie über 30mm hinaus was nem dämpfer auf dauer sicher auch nicht unbedingt gut tut aber sicher verschmerzbar ist. Jetzt nimmste nen paar billige federn die 40-50 mm runtergehn da schreien die dämpfer samba und das fährt sich garnicht mehr schön. Und das sich mit den von werk aus niemand beschwert is klar weil es keinen großen unterschied macht. Jetzt gehste aber mit nem kompletten fahrwerk auf die strecke da wirste nen ordentlichen unterschied merken.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. April 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:


> @CPU-GPU kommst du auch aus Friedrichshafen


 
Wohne kurz vor FN arbeite aber dort  dort wo man blöd angeguckt wird wenn man mit was anderem als nem benz auf das firmengelände will ^^ 
Mich nervt zur Zeit dass bei meinem kleinen die zdk wohl kaputt ist und er deshalb n bisschen unten raussaut. Aber Naja, nach zehn Jahren und nem kleinen Kampf darf das auch mal sein, bei nem zwei Jahre alten alfa würde man blöd gucken wenn er nicht schwitzen würde  der kühler hat wohl auch einen abbekommen, aber richten muss erst mal n Monat warten, so schnell bekommt man  gute französische ingenieuerskunst eh nicht kaputt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Jetzt nimmste nen paar billige federn die 40-50 mm runtergehn da schreien die dämpfer samba und das fährt sich garnicht mehr schön.


 
Das sehe ich oft genug, bei den Golf 3 Fahrern. Die haben dann die serienmäßigen Stoßdämpfer drinn und sind dann die 40-50mm tiefergelegt. Wenn die stehen, sieht's ja noch einigermaßen aus, aber wenn die fahren lach ich mich immer kaputt  Dann hoppeln und hüpfen die nur noch über die Straße und das sieht echt lächerlich aus. Ich will nicht wissen wie sich sowas fährt, aber bei denen lautet das Motto " hauptsachen hart "


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich oft genug, bei den Golf 3 Fahrern. Die haben dann die serienmäßigen Stoßdämpfer drinn und sind dann die 40-50mm tiefergelegt. Wenn die stehen, sieht's ja noch einigermaßen aus, aber wenn die fahren lach ich mich immer kaputt  Dann hoppeln und hüpfen die nur noch über die Straße und das sieht echt lächerlich aus. Ich will nicht wissen wie sich sowas fährt, aber bei denen lautet das Motto " hauptsachen hart "



Entweder steinhart oder schiffweich  jedem gullideckel ausweichen und bordstein meiden. War früher als essen motorshow da haben die jungs von der golf und opel fraktion reichlich solche federn rumgetragen. Muss halt jeder selbst wissen was er möchte und was nicht. Hatte selbst mit federn angefangen. Danach war er steinhart. Hatten die mir die federn eingebaut ohne die begrenzer zu kürzen. Selbst gemacht danach wars genauso ******* zu schwammig und bei 200 auffer autobahn is mir der reifen so in den ratkasten gehaun das ich gedacht hatte mir zerfetzts den reifen. Danach war uch schlauer und hab mir nen gewinde von weitec gekauft. Beim ausbau der vorderen stoßdämpfer waren die so kaputt das sie geölt haben und es den dämpfer nicht mehr rausdrückte. Beim einbau gleich noch die stabis gegen richtig gute getauscht danach wars nen traum. Jede rennstrecke die ich fuhr hat en haufen fun gemacht


----------



## Patze93 (9. April 2012)

@CPU-GPU

Coole Sache ich Wohn auch nicht direkt in Fn  ich glaube wir haben aber fast das gleiche Schicksal, ich sag nur Stern und Alfa


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also die anschlagpuffer begrenzen also den federweg wenn ich das richtig sehe, und wenn ich die kürze dann verlängert sich der federweg oder?
> 
> Und kann man problemlos 18 zoll felgen auf dem auto verwenden?
> Mit 205er reifen?



Ersteres siehst du richtig. Allerdings vergrößert sich dadurch nicht der Federweg als solches, sondern lediglich der Punkt, wo der Anschlagpuffer erstmalig in Funktion tritt. Es ist eine grobe Faustformel, dass man bei Tieferlegungen von ~40mm die Begrenzer um ein Element kürzt, um im normalen Fahrbetrieb noch in der reinen Federung zu fahren. Ansonsten kann es bei manchen Fahrzeugen vorkommen, dass man permanent auf dem Gummi fährt und das Auto leicht hüpft. Das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.

Bezüglich deiner Felgenwahl kann man das nicht pauschal sagen. 18"-Felgen und die Tieferlegung gehen schon, aber der Rest ist eine Frage der Einpresstiefe und des Reifens. Üblicherweise bekommst du erst Felgen ab 8Jx18H2 und wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, dann lassen die meisten Gutachten nur Bereifungen von 225/40R18 oder 235/40R18 zu. Ein so schmaler Reifen in 18" ist mir in Verbindung mit einer Felge nicht bekannt. Am Besten Felgen aussuchen und dann im Gutachten nach der geforderten Bereifung schauen.



Lude969 schrieb:


> Federn auch wenns von eibach oder h&r sind gehörten verboten und die die billigfedern herstellen sollten in nen auto mit ihren eigenen federn reingesetzt werden und nen paar schnelle spurwechsel bei hohem tempo fahren dann gäbs solche bescheuerten artikel nicht mehr.
> 
> Meine Meinung...
> 
> Edit: 50euro für nen komplettes fahrwerk is sicher ne gute und sichere anlage. Da sind die dämpfer auf die federn eingestellt un harmonieren super. Vorallem auf die sicherheit gesehen sollte man keinen cent sparen optik hin und her.



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Federn als solches (und da natürlich voran die großen Marken) sind eine günstige und technisch einwandfreie Variante, ein Fahrzeug etwas dem Boden näher zu bringen. Deine Aussage, dass diese nicht sicher sein sollen und ein Komplettfahrwerk (viel) besser harmoniert, kann vom Grundsatz her nicht so stehen bleiben. Jeder Federnhersteller testet seine Produkte in Verbindung mit Seriendämpfern und stimmt diese auch auf den Betrieb mit diesen ab. Und auch die Dämpfer des vorhin genannten KW-Fahrwerks sind nichts anderes als seriennahe Teile. Das zeigt sich auch darin, dass solche Dämpfer nie mit eingetragen werden, denn im Gutachten steht, dass diese dem Seriendämpfer entsprechen. 

Natürlich gibt es besondere Dämpfer - Vergleiche z.B. Bilstein -> B1 - B4 / B6 - B8 / B10 - B16 - aber gerade bei günstigen Fahrwerken kommen diese speziell abgestimmten und teilweise gekürzten Varianten gar nicht zum Einsatz. 

Grundsätzlich ist ein Seriendämpfer nicht schlechter als ein anderer, vorausgesetzt, er hat noch keine 50.000 km auf dem Buckel. Zudem beeinflusst er vorrangig das Ausfederungsverhalten und ist nicht unbedingt für ein "Hüpfen" des Autos verantwortlich.


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

So dann willst mir also sagen das die ganzen 3er 4er golfs die rumfahren alle noch keine 50.000 km auffem buckel haben? Sicher...Also sins die dinger schon "ausgelutscht". 

Und das in nem gewindefahrwerk ein seriennaher stoßdämpfer verbaut ist? Klar die einbaupunkte sind sicher die gleichen. Aber sonst sind das zwei paar stiefel. 

Im gutachten wird im übrigen nur festgehalten wie weit herunter gedreht werden darf. Hersteller usw abgesehen. Warum sollten auch die dämpfer eingetragen werden wenn vom kompletten fahrwerk geschrieben wird.


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2012)

Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und liest glaub ich gar nicht, was andere schreiben. Niemand behauptet, dass bei einem alten Golf die Stoßdämpfer nicht verschlissen sein können, aber nur weil man ein hüpfendes Fahrzeug sieht, weiß man noch lange nicht, ob Dämpfer defekt sind oder derjenige eventuell auf den Begrenzern fährt - hellsehen kann niemand.

Und wie kommst du darauf meine Aussage auf Gewindefahrwerke zu münzen? Wenn du den Beginn der Diskussion und auch die zitierten Beträge verfolgst, dann sollte dir auffallen, dass es lediglich um einfache Komplettfahrwerke geht - also die Kombination aus Federn und normalen Dämpfern. Und das sich Einbaupunkte nicht ändern können, sollte jedem einleuchten.

Deine Aussage zu dem Inhalt von Teilegutachten ist im Übrigen auch mehr als schwammig. Es gibt eine Menge Prüfzeugnisse, wo sehr wohl die Dämpfer in Verbinung eingetragen werden, da sich eben das Dämpfungsverhalten deutlich von einem Seriendämpfer unterscheidet und es teilweise mehrere Versionen für einen Fahrzeugtypen gibt. Auch ist es nicht richtig, dass nur von einem "wie weit herunter gedreht werden darf" geschrieben wird. Es gibt immer Verstellbereiche, Restgewindelängen und Abstände zwischen Querlenkern und Federtellern, die zusätzlich eingehalten werden müssen. Das variiert ganz nach dem Prüfzeugnis und hat weniger mit dem Hersteller als der Typprüfstelle zu tun, die das Gutachten geschrieben hat.


----------



## Gatsch (9. April 2012)

also ist beim kauf von stoßdämpfern auf die kombilität mit den federn zu achten?
oder hab ich des irgendwie falsch verstanden (was ich bis jetz gelesen habe)


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2012)

Nein. Der Dämpfer muss in erster Linie die Einbaulage (Aufnahmen / Halter) im jeweiligen Fahrzeug erfüllen. Spezielle Serienfahrwerke (z.B. S-Line / M-Sport) können theoretisch etwas abweichen, aber trotz diverser Teilenummern verbirgt sich oft ein und die selbe Feder dahinter und lediglich der Dämpfer variiert durch eine andere Abstimmung oder auch dickere Kolbenstange als Beispiel für den neuen TT (TTS / TTRS) mit S-Line-Fahrwerk.


----------



## Gatsch (9. April 2012)

oki danke


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen und liest glaub ich gar nicht, was andere schreiben. Niemand behauptet, dass bei einem alten Golf die Stoßdämpfer nicht verschlissen sein können, aber nur weil man ein hüpfendes Fahrzeug sieht, weiß man noch lange nicht, ob Dämpfer defekt sind oder derjenige eventuell auf den Begrenzern fährt - hellsehen kann niemand.
> 
> Und wie kommst du darauf meine Aussage auf Gewindefahrwerke zu münzen? Wenn du den Beginn der Diskussion und auch die zitierten Beträge verfolgst, dann sollte dir auffallen, dass es lediglich um einfache Komplettfahrwerke geht - also die Kombination aus Federn und normalen Dämpfern. Und das sich Einbaupunkte nicht ändern können, sollte jedem einleuchten.
> 
> Deine Aussage zu dem Inhalt von Teilegutachten ist im Übrigen auch mehr als schwammig. Es gibt eine Menge Prüfzeugnisse, wo sehr wohl die Dämpfer in Verbinung eingetragen werden, da sich eben das Dämpfungsverhalten deutlich von einem Seriendämpfer unterscheidet und es teilweise mehrere Versionen für einen Fahrzeugtypen gibt. Auch ist es nicht richtig, dass nur von einem "wie weit herunter gedreht werden darf" geschrieben wird. Es gibt immer Verstellbereiche, Restgewindelängen und Abstände zwischen Querlenkern und Federtellern, die zusätzlich eingehalten werden müssen. Das variiert ganz nach dem Prüfzeugnis und hat weniger mit dem Hersteller als der Typprüfstelle zu tun, die das Gutachten geschrieben hat.



Weiß gar net auf was du dich eingeschossen hast. Es einzigste was ich der Meinung bin ist das billige Federn verboten gehören da können selbst die besten stoßdämpfer nix helfen. Und bei guten federn und ausgelutschten stoßdämpfern das gleiche. Und beides ist nicht gerade sicher. Meine Meinung eben. 

Das nen Gewinde oder Sportfahrwerk besser sind als einfach nur Federn sollte klar sein und ob das jemand braucht oder einfach "nur" tiefer möchte muss jeder selbst wissen.

Ich selbst hatte nur federn und es war bescheiden abgesehen das es mir die stoßdämpfer ruiniert hat. Und so kenne ich viele die auch davon abraten würden. 

Weiß nur nicht was daran schwachsinn sein sollte wenn ich sag nur federn is nen sicherheitsrisiko aufgrund von den mir oben beschriebenen dingen. 

Hab keine deiner Aussagen angezweifelt von daher respektier ich deine aussage was du vieleicht auch solltest auch wenn du nicht der meinung bist.. 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ersteres siehst du richtig. Allerdings vergrößert sich dadurch nicht der Federweg als solches, sondern lediglich der Punkt, wo der Anschlagpuffer erstmalig in Funktion tritt. Es ist eine grobe Faustformel, dass man bei Tieferlegungen von ~40mm die Begrenzer um ein Element kürzt, um im normalen Fahrbetrieb noch in der reinen Federung zu fahren. Ansonsten kann es bei manchen Fahrzeugen vorkommen, dass man permanent auf dem Gummi fährt und das Auto leicht hüpft. Das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.
> 
> Bezüglich deiner Felgenwahl kann man das nicht pauschal sagen. 18"-Felgen und die Tieferlegung gehen schon, aber der Rest ist eine Frage der Einpresstiefe und des Reifens. Üblicherweise bekommst du erst Felgen ab 8Jx18H2 und wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, dann lassen die meisten Gutachten nur Bereifungen von 225/40R18 oder 235/40R18 zu. Ein so schmaler Reifen in 18" ist mir in Verbindung mit einer Felge nicht bekannt. Am Besten Felgen aussuchen und dann im Gutachten nach der geforderten Bereifung schauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2012)

Wenn du mir die Schlüsselnummern durchgibst, dann schaue ich eben nach der schmalsten Bereifung in 18". 

0603 ... ...


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn du mir die Schlüsselnummern durchgibst, dann schaue ich eben nach der schmalsten Bereifung in 18".
> 
> 0603 ... ...


 
Die schlüsselnummer geb ich dir morgen durch, hab jetzt keine lust mich zu bewegen 
Was würdest du persönlich nehmen, 205/45 r18 oder 215/40 r18?
Habe gesehen dass es nicht viele ersterer sorte gibt und die auch schnell ins geld gehen.
Kann man 215/40 r18 auf felgen mit einer ET von 35 problemslos nutzen ohne die radkästen bördeln zu müssen?
Auch bei dem fahrwerk wenn ich 40mm tiefer gehe?


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2012)

Ohne Schlüsselnummern ist jede Aussage so viel Wert wie ein Blick in die .


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ohne Schlüsselnummern ist jede Aussage so viel Wert wie ein Blick in die .


 
0603 42103E 5
Ich hoffe das ist die richtige nummer die im brief steht


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Würd aber nicht immer nach gehn was in nem gutachten steht. Hab für meinen z3  225/40 18 und 255/35 18 beides et 30 draufgemacht und laut gutachten hätte vorne wie hinten gezogen werden müssen und kunststoff rausgeholt werden. Hab nichts davon machen müssen wurde vom tüv ohne probleme genehmigt. Als schreiben die hersteller sowas rein zur "sicherheit". 

Oder google doch deine größen einfach mal mit golf wirst viel treffer erhalten. Genauso kannst auch mal nach nem golf forum suchen dort kann man das dir auch direkt sagen.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Würd aber nicht immer nach gehn was in nem gutachten steht. Hab für meinen z3  225/40 18 und 255/35 18 beides et 30 draufgemacht und laut gutachten hätte vorne wie hinten gezogen werden müssen und kunststoff rausgeholt werden. Hab nichts davon machen müssen wurde vom tüv ohne probleme genehmigt. Als schreiben die hersteller sowas rein zur "sicherheit".
> 
> Oder google doch deine größen einfach mal mit golf wirst viel treffer erhalten. Genauso kannst auch mal nach nem golf forum suchen dort kann man das dir auch direkt sagen.


 Habe ich ja schon gemacht, in dem forum haben die meistens gesagt es geht, aber einer hatte genau die kombination und meinte er hätte bördeln und ziehen muessen, da bin ich dann genauso schlau wie vorher


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Ah ok vieleicht hatte er einfach nen sehr genauen tüvler oder hat irgendwas verwechselt wenn viele sagen es geht und er sagt bei ihm nicht reicht sich nur bei der et zu irren.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Ah ok vieleicht hatte er einfach nen sehr genauen tüvler oder hat irgendwas verwechselt wenn viele sagen es geht und er sagt bei ihm nicht reicht sich nur bei der et zu irren.


 
Vielleicht haben die anderen auch alle nur geschätzt und in wirklichkeit muss man boerdeln  
 Das weis man leider nicht, aber ich schaue mich mal weiter um, vielleicht kan klutten das ja auch in einer liste oder so nachgucken


----------



## Seabound (9. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Die schlüsselnummer geb ich dir morgen durch, hab jetzt keine lust mich zu bewegen
> Was würdest du persönlich nehmen, 205/45 r18 oder 215/40 r18?
> Habe gesehen dass es nicht viele ersterer sorte gibt und die auch schnell ins geld gehen.
> Kann man 215/40 r18 auf felgen mit einer ET von 35 problemslos nutzen ohne die radkästen bördeln zu müssen?
> Auch bei dem fahrwerk wenn ich 40mm tiefer gehe?



Oh mein Gott, keine 205er in 18 Zoll. Das wird viel zu schmal aussehen. Nix fett. Würd ich nicht machen. So ab 225/35 r18 find ich, gehts los!


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott, keine 205er in 18 Zoll. Das wird viel zu schmal aussehen. Nix fett. Würd ich nicht machen. So ab 225/35 r18 find ich, gehts los!



Kommt ja auf die breite der felge an hatte auf meinem ersten auto nem ford puma ringsum 9*16 mit 205/40 das sah richtig geil aus. Und danach 215/35 7*5 18zoll was dann aber net so dolle mehr aussah. Die kleineren breiten würden bei nem 4er golf sicher auch gut aussehen. Ich mag persönlich auch lieber kleine breite reifen wenns ums aussehen geht.


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2012)

Zum Herrn Lude969 sag ich dir nichts, denn diese Aussagen bezüglich Gutachten und wie man diese zu lesen hat, sind gefährliches Halbwissen. Wenn du magst, kannst du den Beiträgen ja gerne Glauben schenken, mir ist das etwas zu vage. Grundsätzlich falsch ist es nicht, richtig aber auch nicht.

Bei der Bereifung hast du beim Golf 4 die Wahl zwischen 205/45R18, 215/35R18 und 215/40R18. Meine persönliche Wahl wäre die zuletzt genannte Größe, da diese am gängigsten ist und sich das meist im Reifenpreis niederschlägt. Felgen kommen dann in der Breite 7,5 bis 8,5 Zoll in Frage, wobei sich Einpresstiefen meist zwischen 30 und 38mm bewegen. Welche Rad-/Reifenkombination dann schlussendlich ohne Änderungen auf dein Fahrzeug passt, muss man im Einzelfall sehen. Am schnellsten kommst du sicher über ein einschlägiges Forum an Informationen, wie Lude969 bereits geschrieben hat. 

So eine Umrüstung ist ein wenig wie CPU-OC - vieles geht, aber es funktioniert nicht immer alles, was bei einem anderen Auto passt. Der vorgeschriebene Abstand zu Karosserieteilen beträgt 6mm - und da kann manchmal im Grenzbereich schon eine Kleinigkeit über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden.

PS: Alleine in 8Jx18H2 hast du die Wahl zwischen 639 Felgen in Kombination mit dem 215/40R18 - >95% mit einer ET von 35/38mm. Ich würde sagen ...freie Wahl


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Was hab ich denn falsches über gutachten gesagt?


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Weiß nur nicht was daran schwachsinn sein sollte wenn ich sag nur federn is nen sicherheitsrisiko aufgrund von den mir oben beschriebenen dingen.


 
Weil es schlicht und einfach falsch ist... Tieferlegungsfedern in Kombination mit ausgelutschen Dämpfern ist nicht gefährlicher oder ungefährlicher als Serienfedern. Genau so sieht es bei intakten Dämpfern aus... Einzig im Fahrverhalten muss man Abstriche machen, wobei das Fahrverhalten immernoch mindestens auf dem Niveau von einem Serienfahrwerk ist. Ich habe bei mir bestimmt schon an die 10 Fahrwerke bzw Fahrwerkkombonationen von Eibach und H&R Federn in Kombination mit KYB Seriendämpfern über Komplettfahrwerke mit B+G Federn und Sachsdämpfern bis hin zu D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk (mit das beste was man kaufen kann) gefahren. NIE war eine Kombination schlechter als Serie und nie war irgend etwas gefährlich. 

Wenn Federn in Kombination mit irgendwelchen Dämpfern gefährlich wäre, würde sowas in Deutschland weder verkauft noch eingetragen werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> NIE war eine Kombination schlechter als Serie und nie war irgend etwas gefährlich.


 
Wie misst man das?


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Ich kann mal morgen schaun ob ich noch Bilder habe als damals der reifen mir in den kotflügel schlug und mir bei knapp über 200 fast den reifen aufschlitzte. Und da war alles eingetragen federn und felgen. Nach dem wechsel auf nen gewindefahrwerk das noch nen stück tiefer war hatte ich das problem nicht mehr daher meine "abneigung" gegen reine federn.leider kenne ich noch mehr die probleme mit federn und original fahrwerk hatten besonders mit billigen federn die leider sich die meisten kaufen. Mit anderen stoßdämpfern is das was anderes. Nen komplettes fahrwerk/ gewinde finde ICH noch besser. Wenn jetzt jemand sagt er möchte nur federn dann soll er das doch machen ich verbiete es doch niemandem ich selbst bin halt der Meinung für mich das ich nur federn nie wieder verbauen würde und wenn jemand sagt er hat halt nur so nen paar mäuse dann würd ich sagen hol dir federn aber bitte bitte nicht im ebay was selbstgedrehtes aus polen oder von der essener motorshow in kombi mit nem 2000w verstärker für 100euro. Das is mein gedanke ich versuch hier nicht irgendjemandem was aufzuschwatzen oder sonst was. Hoff jetzt is es ein wenig rübergekommen was ich mein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hab für meinen z3 225/40 18 und 255/35 18 .


 
Fährt sich das den gut  Wir hatten nur schlechte Erfahrung mit breiteren Reifen hinten, deshalb sind auf unserem Z4 rundrum 17" 225er drauf, weil sich der Wagen deutlich sportlicher durch Kurven fahren lässt. Mit der Mischbereifung neigte er zum stärkeren Untersteuern


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt sich das den gut  Wir hatten nur schlechte Erfahrung mit breiteren Reifen hinten, deshalb sind auf unserem Z4 rundrum 17" 225er drauf, weil sich der Wagen deutlich sportlicher durch Kurven fahren lässt. Mit der Mischbereifung neigte er zum stärkeren Untersteuern



Hatte einen probegefahren mit 19 zoll was mir nicht so gefallen hatte. 225/45 17 und 245/40 17 war ja original schon drauf. Haben jetzt nicht groß experimentiert. Vorne 225/40 18 auf ner 8er felge und hinten 255/35 18 auf ner 9er felge. Großartig anders fährt er sich nicht und sehen tut man es auch nicht groß da es eine ähnliche felge wie die originale ist.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt federn und dämpfer einzeln kaufen würde, müsste ich dann gekürzt dämpfer nehmen wegen der 40mm tieferlegung?


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





War dunkl hoff man erkennt was. Sry für doppelpost lieg auf der couch und mit der app kann man nach dem schreiben kein bild mehr einfügen.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schöne felge, was ist das für eine?
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Lude969 (9. April 2012)

Dotz mugello dark. Sehen den originalen auf dem z3 sehr ähnlich.


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Dotz mugello dark. Sehen den originalen auf dem z3 sehr ähnlich.


 
Genau, die mugello dark und die rapier dark sind gut, genauso wie die MAM rs 1 und 2.
Leider kosten die dotz auch gleich mal 200 bis 300 mehr als die mam


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, die mugello dark und die rapier dark sind gut, genauso wie die MAM rs 1 und 2.
> Leider kosten die dotz auch gleich mal 200 bis 300 mehr als die mam



Mam ist ja auch tochterfirma von keskin und von keskin kann ich nur abraten. Die haben hier bei mir direkt neber lu in frankenthal ne zentrale uiuiui von denen im übrigen war meine tieferlegung genauso wie meine ersten felgen die mir die abs sensoren killten  mam und keskin bauen halt recht günstige felgen aber so is leider auch die qualität hatte die 16 zoll damals von denen und bin auf oz felgen gewechselt war nen riesen unterscheid vom gewicht her. Kumpel hatte dort gelernt der gat mir etliche sachen erzählen können wies sort abgeht ^^


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Ich kann mal morgen schaun ob ich noch Bilder habe als damals der reifen mir in den kotflügel schlug und mir bei knapp über 200 fast den reifen aufschlitzte. Und da war alles eingetragen federn und felgen.


 
Dann war schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig Freigang und die Eintragung wohl nicht beim richtigen TÜV gemacht. Der Wagen wird bei einer korrekten Eintragung so eingefedert das er die maximale Belastung auf die Reifen hat, mehr erreicht man nicht. Wie gesagt ich hatte schon 10 verschiedene Kombinationen und keine davon hat irgendwo geschliffen... aber natürlich bin ich auch ein verfechter von Gewindefahrwerken oder mindestens Komplettfahrwerken. Tieferlegungsfedern mit original Dämpfern halte ich persönlich auch für unfug. Aber gefährlich ist das ganze trotzdem nicht...

Bei dem riesen Platz zwischen Kotflügel und Reifen hat es geschliffen?


----------



## Gast12348 (10. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Mam ist ja auch tochterfirma von keskin und von keskin kann ich nur abraten. Die haben hier bei mir direkt neber lu in frankenthal ne zentrale uiuiui von denen im übrigen war meine tieferlegung genauso wie meine ersten felgen die mir die abs sensoren killten  mam und keskin bauen halt recht günstige felgen aber so is leider auch die qualität hatte die 16 zoll damals von denen und bin auf oz felgen gewechselt war nen riesen unterscheid vom gewicht her. Kumpel hatte dort gelernt der gat mir etliche sachen erzählen können wies sort abgeht ^^


 
Das in FT is sogar der Firmensitz von Keskin, aber muss dir voll zustimmen, ich hab auch nen Kumpel der kannte einen von Keskin ziemlich gut, die sind einfach übel, Felgen ohne hohe Steifigkeit wie die überhaupt ne zulassung in DE bekommen haben ist ne gute Frage. Aber da geht intern eh so einiges schief wie man mitbekommt. Naja wenn ich die in FT bei ihrer Werkstatt bei der Shell schon seh .....


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Vieleicht wars problem bei mir das die mir die federwegsbegrenzer nicht gekürzt hatten und es steinhart war. Nachdem ich selbst die begrenzer 1/3 kürzte wars butterweich schätze die wussten warum sie nix kürzen  war halt damals auch keskin un hab dann gelernt kauf niemals bei keskin haha. Ehemaliger beste kumpel hat auch ne tuning firma und mal für nen kumpel in bei mam felgen bestellt. Nach monaten der nichtlieferung mit einem von keskin telefoniert der dem mal zugab das von 10 felgen bald die hälfre wieder eingeschmolzen wird weil die ganz und gar nicht der qualitätskontrolle entsprechen und bei der restlichen hälfte nen dickes auge zugedrückt wird. Bei meinen ersten felgen war auch ne riesen menge an gewichten dran nur um das rad einigermaßen gewuchtet zu bekommen. Auch gabs bei denen etliche probleme mit dem klarlack das der sich ablöste. Bei chromfelgen das gleiche... Dadurch das nen kumpelb dort arbeitete und der laden 5 min von mir weg war und am anfang viele dort hin sind gabs dann schon viel das man mitbekam. Beim felgen aufziehen schrauben net angezogen und auffer autobahn mal nen paar reifen verloren sind dann schon dir härteren sachen  . Das an der shell soll ja nur nen showroom sein oder so. Weiß es auch net was sie damit bezwecken ^^ hab damals direkt neber der tanke gearbeitet da konnt ich jeden morgen beim zeitung kaufen nen blick dort reinwerfen sah als aus wie ne rumpelkammer  aber nen fetten hof mit toller werkstatt haben die sich da vor nen paar jahren hingeknallt muss man sagen. Und die preise sind halt echt so weit unten das wenn man nen paar gute felgen von denen erwischt man echt nen schnäppchen macht da sie ja meist super aussehen. Auch wenn jede felge sackschwer is


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem riesen Platz zwischen Kotflügel und Reifen hat es geschliffen?



Das bild is vom jetzigen z3, und das mit dem schleifen war damals bei meim puma. Sry für doppelpost bin am handy on


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Wie misst man das?



Frag ich mich auch!


----------



## Gast12348 (10. April 2012)

Naja ich sag nur, bisl schneller übern Bordstein fahren und die Felge is krum war glaub ich ne KT1. Mit dem Showroom hast recht, wobei ich da vorn paar wochen erst gesehen hab das die Dort auch Felgen Montieren, zumindest hat einer Felgen Montiert und die andere Sippe stand drausen vor ihrem Tollen Benz und haben nen Bier gezischt. Ich fahr da ja auch fast täglich vorbei ( komm aus BoRo ) So toll find ich das Design von den Keskin dingern garnicht, die alten evt noch, also sowas wie KT1 aber die Steifigkeit dieser Mistdinger, ne danke. Dann lieber nach Heppenheim zu Azev is ja auch um die Ecke, zumindest für dich nen Katzensprung  Da kosten die Felgen zwar, aber sind schön leicht und sehen gut, haben ne Topquali, und vorallem kannst du dir die Felgen bestellen und individualisieren lassen, das kostet dann zwar richtig Kohle aber die verstehen ihr Handwerk. So nen Paar Azev A sind schon hübsche teile.  

Was Keskin angeht, ist auch immer wieder witzig ihr auftritt im TV, die hat man verdammt oft bei dieser komischen schrott Sendung Tuning Alarm gesehen, da fahren die von Frankenthal extra nach Berlin um 4 Felgen auszuliefern und kurz im TV zu sein  
Und eigentlich alles was bei Tuning Alarm  verbaut wird, is ATU Tuning oder irgend nen billig Schrott Inklusive Keskin halt 

Ach eine Story fällt mir da noch ein, is so 5-6 jahre her, wir in not weil nen Reifen platt, also 2 neue Pneus gekauft und ab zu Keskin da man die ja kennt ziehen die auch einem die Reifen auf und wuchten aus für nen kleines Trinkgeld, joar gesagt getan, Pneus drauf, kein problem. Auswuchten ....  klebt dieser Arsch von Azubi oder was das war die Gewichte ausen auf das frisch polierte Tiefbett ( ich hoff der Azubi war nich dein kollege *gg* ) ui ui da war mein Kumpel aber sauer


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Wohn ja jetzt seit 3 monaten in laudenbach is nen sprung nach heppenheim muss ich beim nächsten mal wenns um felgen geht reinschauen danke für den tipp.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. April 2012)

Weis ich, hab auch schon in Heppenheim gewohnt un in Hemsbach gearbeitet, daher kennsch die gegend  Wenn ma wieder Tag der offenen Tür ist bei Azev lohnt es sich auf jeden fall ma reinzuschauen. 
Und hier nen kleines Video über Azev 
AZEV


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Ah ok das erklärt warum dich hier auskennst.


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Vieleicht wars problem bei mir das die mir die federwegsbegrenzer nicht gekürzt hatten und es steinhart war. Nachdem ich selbst die begrenzer 1/3 kürzte wars butterweich schätze die wussten warum sie nix kürzen


 
Nimm es mir nicht übel, dass klingt irgendwie alles sehr... "komisch".
Aber ist eigentlich auch egal, wenn du der Meinung bist Tieferlegungsfelgen sind unsicher dann ist das halt deine Meinung. Muss ich zum Glück nicht teilen... 
Unsicher finde ich es nicht, aber vom Fahrverhalten bei weitem nicht ideal. Soweit scheinen wir uns dann zumindestens einig zu sein.


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm es mir nicht übel, dass klingt irgendwie alles sehr... "komisch".
> Aber ist eigentlich auch egal, wenn du der Meinung bist Tieferlegungsfelgen sind unsicher dann ist das halt deine Meinung. Muss ich zum Glück nicht teilen...
> Unsicher finde ich es nicht, aber vom Fahrverhalten bei weitem nicht ideal. Soweit scheinen wir uns dann zumindestens einig zu sein.



Naja wie gesagt war von keskin eingebaut weiß ja nicht was du über die schon gehört hast was ihre arbeit angeht. Da is schon die ein oder andere arbeitsweiße und ergebniss "komisch"  

Unsicher find ich halt nur die billigen federn dies z.b. Bei keskin oder auch in messen wie essen gibt. Die sind halt bei den meisten verbaut. Hochwertige wie du aufgezählt hast waren alles top teile das geb ich zu und keine gefahr mir gings nur un die billigteile. Fahrverhalten hin oder her is wieder nen anderes thema!


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2012)

Ich war damals mit meinen Keskin Felgen eigentlich relativ zufrieden muss ich sagen... aber hab schon von einigen gehört das die Felgen qualitativ nicht das Maß aller Dinge sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2012)

Für den Winter kaufe ich auch immer günstige Felgen und hatte damit noch nie Probleme.
Für die kommende Saison dachte ich an MAM A1 in 8jx19, dann mit 245er Reifen, von Dunlop oder Vredestein.


----------



## Lude969 (10. April 2012)

Gibt viele günstige felgen wo ne super qualität haben wo das p/l verhältniss stimmt. Keskin gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu.


----------



## >ExX< (10. April 2012)

ICH war grad eben beim reifenhändler, und der meinte ich solltedas fahrwerk nehmen was ich mir auch vorher schon angeguckt habe, also das hier H&R Sportfahrwerk Volkswagen (VW) Golf 4 Cup Kits Comfort Version
Allerdings steht dabei dass, falls nicht mitgeliefert , staubschutzhüllen, federteller usw. Vom originaldämpfer übernommen werden muss.
Deshalb würde ich lieber das kw nehmen KW Sportfahrwerk Volkswagen (VW) Golf 4
Würdet ihr es auch so machen wie ich?
Der typ meinte das h&r wäre besser.
Ausserdem sagte er 450€ fuer das fahrwerk und mit einbau und achsvermessung 650€
Ist das ein faires angebot, oder geht das auch noch günstiger?


----------



## roadgecko (10. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ICH war grad eben beim reifenhändler, und der meinte ich solltedas fahrwerk nehmen was ich mir auch vorher schon angeguckt habe, also das hier H&R Sportfahrwerk Volkswagen (VW) Golf 4 Cup Kits Comfort Version
> Allerdings steht dabei dass, falls nicht mitgeliefert , staubschutzhüllen, federteller usw. Vom originaldämpfer übernommen werden muss.
> Deshalb würde ich lieber das kw nehmen KW Sportfahrwerk Volkswagen (VW) Golf 4
> Würdet ihr es auch so machen wie ich?
> ...



Also KW und H&R sind beide gut. Ich persöhnlich habe mich für eins von AP entschieden. Ist zwar nich so bekannt aber man hört zu 99 % nur gutes. Und da ein Freund von mir das schon im Scirocco verbaut hatte konnte ich mir ein gutes Bild davon machen. Man munkelt ja, das früher unter den Aufklebern ein KW-Logo war (und die Firmen sind zufälligerweise nur 8km von einander entfernt ). Ist schön straff aber nicht knüppel hart. Subjektiv genau so wie ein KW was ich mal in einem 3er BMW erlebt habe.

200 € für den Einbau inkl. Vermessung geht in Ordnung. Für die Vermessung selbst sind ca. 50-70 € fällig. Ich habs damals selber gemacht war aber an der Hinterachse ne ziemliche Fummelei mit den Federn.

Wird bei dem KW Fahrwerk denn das "Zubehör" mitgeliefert ? Wenn nicht was spricht denn dagegen, die alten zu benutzen ?

Anbei noch ein Test den ich bei mir auf der HDD gefunden habe.


----------



## der_yappi (10. April 2012)

Ich finde den Einbaupreis inkl Vermessung auch noch OK.
Ob KW oder H&R ist mMn Geschmackssache.
Sind beide auf gutem - sehr gutem Niveau.

PS: Mein Händler wollte damals >800€ für H&R Federn + Einbau + Vermessung (wobei die Federn nur mit etwas mehr als 150€ zu Buche geschlagen hätten)
Die Händler-Apotheke hat sichs auch mit den Winterreifen versaut.
Wollten mir weißmachen das AUSSCCHLIESSLICH 17" Alus mit 215er Winterreifen passen und nix anderes. Wollten so >1500€ kassieren.
Bin zum Reifenfachhandel gegangen, 15" mit 185er Reifen gekauft wie im Fahrzeugschein steht und gut wars. Inkl Montage ~650€
Da kann man mal sehen wie Vertragshändler versuchen einen zu verarschen (und meiner ist da ein ganz großer...  )


----------



## Falk (11. April 2012)

Gerade den Anruf bekommen, Sommerreifen sind am Wagen, in der Mittagspause hol ich ihn ab. Mit frisch lackierten Felgen, wo der Lackierer meinte: wenn noch einer mit so Felgen kommt (oder du die anfährst), dann sag ich wir machen sowas nicht. War wohl recht viel Arbeit, das sauber hinzukriegen.

Dann hab ich für Reifen + Felgenlackieren gut 1.000€ gelöhnt - wehe, ich erwische damit einen Bordstein.


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade den Anruf bekommen, Sommerreifen sind am Wagen, in der Mittagspause hol ich ihn ab. Mit frisch lackierten Felgen, wo der Lackierer meinte: wenn noch einer mit so Felgen kommt (oder du die anfährst), dann sag ich wir machen sowas nicht. War wohl recht viel Arbeit, das sauber hinzukriegen.
> 
> Dann hab ich für Reifen + Felgenlackieren gut 1.000€ gelöhnt - wehe, ich erwische damit einen Bordstein.



Mach ma Foto. Was hat Ausbessern und Lack pro Felge gekostet?


----------



## Falk (11. April 2012)

110,-€ pro Felge. Kein billiger Spaß, aber wurde in die letzte Ritze geschliffen und neu lackiert.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für den Winter kaufe ich auch immer günstige Felgen und hatte damit noch nie Probleme.
> Für die kommende Saison dachte ich an MAM A1 in 8jx19, dann mit 245er Reifen, von Dunlop oder Vredestein.


8J Felgen sind für 245er schon recht schmal, 8,5 oder 9 wäre besser.


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> 110,-€ pro Felge. Kein billiger Spaß, aber wurde in die letzte Ritze geschliffen und neu lackiert.



Bei mir wollen sie 160 € pro Felge für Reparatur und Lack. Ist ja noch heftiger. Aber mach wirklich ma später Foto. Würde mich intetessieren, wie gut es geworden ist!


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> 8J Felgen sind für 245er schon recht schmal, 8,5 oder 9 wäre besser.


 
Sehe ich auch so, auf meinen 7,5J fahr ich schon 205er.


----------



## JC88 (11. April 2012)

Ich fahr auf meinen 7,5er 195/40


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> 8J Felgen sind für 245er schon recht schmal, 8,5 oder 9 wäre besser.


 
8x18 ist OK. Meine Sommerräder sind 8,5x19 mit 255er Bereifung. Ist eine absolut problemlose Kombi. Auf meinem TT hatte ich werksseitig 9x19 (ebenfalls mit 255er Socken) und das hat mir Probleme ohne Ende gemacht. Ich musste mein gesamtes Autofahrerleben nie Felgen ausbessern lassen. Beim TT waren es 3, Und die Erste schon nach der ersten Wagenwäsche.


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich fahr auf meinen 7,5er 195/40


 
Zieht sich das nicht schon etwas sehr? Find meine 205 schon hart an der Grenze... wobei meine ersten Felgen auf dem Auto waren 215er auf 9J. Aus heutiger sicht... nicht sonderlich schön.


----------



## JC88 (11. April 2012)

Nein, finds nicht so extrem. Auf meinem vorherigen hatte ich auch 215er auf ner 9j felge, die warn allerdings irgendwann nicht mehr Lieferbar da es 14" war. Daher musste ich irgendwann auf 225er ausweichen.


----------



## Falk (11. April 2012)

So, jetzt mal ein Foto (leider mit iPhone 4, aber ich denke man sieht den Unterschied) Zur Verdeutlichung noch ein Bild von vorher angehängt und eins vom kompletten Auto. Die VW-Logos für die Mitte hab ich noch im Kofferraum, die kommen noch dran:


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. April 2012)

Die Felgen sehen ja Tiptop aus  .
Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## ich558 (11. April 2012)

Wow die sehen echt wieder super aus


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal ein Foto (leider mit iPhone 4, aber ich denke man sieht den Unterschied) Zur Verdeutlichung noch ein Bild von vorher angehängt und eins vom kompletten Auto. Die VW-Logos für die Mitte hab ich noch im Kofferraum, die kommen noch dran:



Echt nice! Wie neu! War das Geld wert! Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Lude969 (11. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Zieht sich das nicht schon etwas sehr? Find meine 205 schon hart an der Grenze... wobei meine ersten Felgen auf dem Auto waren 215er auf 9J. Aus heutiger sicht... nicht sonderlich schön.



Hatte damals auch schmale reifen auf ner 9er felge ringsum 215 sah aber damals schick aus fand ich. Reifen schräg gezogen profil unterm kotflügel und felge schaute nen stück raus.


----------



## Falk (11. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Echt nice! Wie neu! War das Geld wert! Auf jeden Fall!


 
Ja, bin auch zufrieden. Vor allem mag ich die Felgen auch, weil man sie eben nicht einfach so im Zubehör kaufen kann - für 100€ das Stück hätte ich ja wohl bald einfache Alus gekriegt. Sind die Erstausstatter-Felgen bis MJ 2007, Ronal "Zolder".


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2012)

Jo, die sind wirklich schick. Und für 100 € pro Stück Felgen kaufen, zumal in 18 Zoll, kann ja nix sein. Bei deinen Teilen hat die Aufbereitung auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Falk (11. April 2012)

Naja, günstigstes Komplettrad (Aluett-Felge + irgendein Reifen), die laut A.T.U. für den Golf passen in 18": 274€. Aufbereitete Felgen + neue Reifen: 260€. Ich weiß, dass das was jetzt da dran ist besser ist als das billigste was man kriegen kann, aber meine Frau hat schon geguckt als ich ihr so grob die Preise genannt habe 

Aber jetzt hab ich einen Satz Winterreifen mit noch 7mm Profil auf Meribel-Felgen, den Satz Sommerräder, und sollte erstmal Ruhe haben die nächste Zeit. Vor allem ist der Golf komplett im Original-Zustand, was auch nicht jeder hat


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Hatte damals auch schmale reifen auf ner 9er felge ringsum 215 sah aber damals schick aus fand ich. Reifen schräg gezogen profil unterm kotflügel und felge schaute nen stück raus.


 
Ich finds mittlerweile bescheuert, total suboptimal was Komfort und Sportlichkeit angeht. Sieht zwar irgendwie sportlich aus, aber ist alles andere als sportlich.


----------



## Lude969 (11. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds mittlerweile bescheuert, total suboptimal was Komfort und Sportlichkeit angeht. Sieht zwar irgendwie sportlich aus, aber ist alles andere als sportlich.



Is halt eher was fürs auge


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2012)

Wenn ich was fürs Auge will kauf ich mir Modellautos


----------



## MisterJo (11. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn ich was fürs Auge will kauf ich mir Modellautos


 
Das erklärt einiges


----------



## Seabound (11. April 2012)

Ich dachte immer, wenn man was fürs Auge will kauft man sich ne Brille...


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2012)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Das erklärt einiges


 
Habe ich meinen eigenen Witz nicht verstanden?


----------



## JC88 (11. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Habe ich meinen eigenen Witz nicht verstanden?


 
Ich hab den verstanden. Und find ihn gut


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2012)

Das freut mich  
Ich hau mich mal in die Falle


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finds mittlerweile bescheuert, total suboptimal was Komfort und Sportlichkeit angeht. Sieht zwar irgendwie sportlich aus, aber ist alles andere als sportlich.


Ist im Endeffekt genau so kontraproduktiv wie zu schmale Felgen.


----------



## Riverna (12. April 2012)

Das wiederum ist Ansichtssache. 9J Felgen wiegen in der Regel mehr als 7.5J Felgen und somit ist das für die Performance nicht unbedingt förderlich. Ausserdem wäre es in meinen Augen auch blödsinnig 9J Felgen mit 245er Schlappen auf ein 200PS Auto zu ziehen. Bei so wenig Leistung reichen auch 205er oder 215er Reifen aus, wenn es nicht gerade Linglong Reifen sind hat man auch damit volle Traktion. Einige im Bekanntenkreis fahren mit ihren 190PS Autos sogar mit 195er Reifen und bekommen die Leistung auf die Straße, die Fahrwerkseinstellungen und vorallem das Fahrwerk selber sind viel wichtiger als dicke Reifen.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2012)

Stimme dir zu. 
Ich wollte darauf anspielen, dass der optimale Grip erreicht wird, wenn die Flanke eines Reifen senkrecht steht. Das geht nur, wenn Reifen und Felge gleich breit sind.


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2012)

Selbst mit nem 200 ps auto wird man nur probleme haben wenn man im erstan gang etwas schärfer anfährt, selbst zweiten gang wird da wohl kaum probleme geben


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2012)

Wow. Ich hab fast die magische 100 Eurogrenze für ne Tankfüllung geknackt. 95 € und paar Zerquetschte grad gelatzt für ca 50 Liter Aral Ultimate 102.  In den nächsten Wochen sind die 100 € fällig...


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2012)

Jap, die preise sind einfach nur wucher, die ölkonzerne sollten verstaatlicht werden


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. April 2012)

das würde bei unsererer "Regierung" wohl auch nicht zu niedrigeren preisen führen...
ICh bin zurzeit ziemlich günstig unterwegs, seitdem ich mein auto letztens auf der AB mal wieder richtig durgeblasen habe ging der verbrauch spürbar runter. DÜrfte nun bei rund 5 litern /100km liegen  Geht auf langstrecke auch gut, nur auf kurzstrecke kome ich sonst immer so auf 6 liter...

@Schollesatt: für was brauchst du "Ultimate 102", und das auch noch von den Aralabzockern, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## Lude969 (12. April 2012)

Der staat wird niemals was an den preisen machen. Schließlich sind die es die am meisten kohle einstecken. Und sie wissen das wir mehr oder weniger von abhängig sind.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> @Schollesatt: für was brauchst du "Ultimate 102", und das auch noch von den Aralabzockern, wenn man fragen darf



Keine Ahnung. Die Aral liegt aufem Weg zur Arbeit und wieder zurück. Dort tank ich immer. Laut Bordbuch soll ich für die volle Leistung vom Motor Super Plus Tanken. Das gibts dort aber nimmer. Super ginge auch, tanke ich aber nicht. Und zum Glück bin ich nicht so arm, dass ich auf diese giftige Bioplörre angewiesen bin. Also bleibt nur Ultimate. Was ich eben immer tanke.


----------



## Falk (12. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Die Aral liegt aufem Weg zur Arbeit und wieder zurück. Dort tank ich immer. Laut Bordbuch soll ich für die volle Leistung vom Motor Super Plus Tanken. Das gibts dort aber nimmer. Super ginge auch, tanke ich aber nicht. Und zum Glück bin ich nicht so arm, dass ich auf diese giftige Bioplörre angewiesen bin. Also bleibt nur Ultimate. Was ich eben immer tanke.


 
Hab mal eine Tankfüllung Ultimate 102 getankt, keinen Unterschied gemerkt, jetzt wird es immer wieder Super+ von Jet oder AGIP oder der nächsten Freien (zum Glück sind die alle recht eng beieinander, sodass ich nicht Sprit nur zum günstigen Tanken verfeuere). Vielleicht probier ich das Ultimate im Sommer noch mal. Auch bei mir sagt das Bordbuch, dass Super+ der Sprit der Wahl sein sollte.


----------



## Lude969 (12. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> das würde bei unsererer "Regierung" wohl auch nicht zu niedrigeren preisen führen...
> ICh bin zurzeit ziemlich günstig unterwegs, seitdem ich mein auto letztens auf der AB mal wieder richtig durgeblasen habe ging der verbrauch spürbar runter. DÜrfte nun bei rund 5 litern /100km liegen  Geht auf langstrecke auch gut, nur auf kurzstrecke kome ich sonst immer so auf 6 liter...
> 
> @Schollesatt: für was brauchst du "Ultimate 102", und das auch noch von den Aralabzockern, wenn man fragen darf



Was fürn auto fährsten du? Das ja traumhaft. Bekomm das mit keinem unserer autos hin nichtmal mit dem der lady un die hat nen 1.4 punto. Da kommts drauf an nur autobahn bekommt man knapp unter 6 und kombiniert 6,7.


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Der staat wird niemals was an den preisen machen. Schließlich sind die es die am meisten kohle einstecken. Und sie wissen das wir mehr oder weniger von abhängig sind.


 
Der Satz ist fest nur das was über die Mehrwertssteuer rein kommt wird mehr wenn der Sprit mehr kostet!


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal eine Tankfüllung Ultimate 102 getankt, keinen Unterschied gemerkt, jetzt wird es immer wieder Super+ von Jet oder AGIP oder der nächsten Freien (zum Glück sind die alle recht eng beieinander, sodass ich nicht Sprit nur zum günstigen Tanken verfeuere). Vielleicht probier ich das Ultimate im Sommer noch mal. Auch bei mir sagt das Bordbuch, dass Super+ der Sprit der Wahl sein sollte.



Ich glaube einen Hauch von Minderverbrauch festzustellen. Das kann ich mir aber auch einbilden. Hätte ich noch die Möglichkeit Super + zu tanken, würde ich dies tun. Leider ist nur die Aral nahe. Alles andere ist Umweg zu fahren und das würde den günstigeren Preis wieder auffressen. Natürlich ist mir klar, dass das ganze Ultimate V-Powerzeugs Verarsche ist. Aber lieber so, als E10 zu tanken. Und bei Super find ich, merkt man ein kleines Leistungsdefizit. Aber auch das kann ich mir einbilden.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. April 2012)

als 5,9 hab ich selbst mit nem 3 golf 1,6 geschafft, im shcnitt waren es aber 6,5 bei ~115ps gewesen ^^ 

hat einer von euch nen bissle ahnung was den umbau von opel mantas angeht 4 zu 6 zylinder ? mfg


----------



## Lude969 (12. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Der Satz ist fest nur das was über die Mehrwertssteuer rein kommt wird mehr wenn der Sprit mehr kostet!



Ökosteuer usw noch drauf dann sinds bei nem 1,60€ ungefähr 1€ was der staat verdient. Also warum das ändern.


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2012)

Ich schaffe im mix  6,8 liter.   Auf landstraße ca 5,8 liter
Meistens sind es aber 7,2


----------



## computertod (12. April 2012)

wie schafft ihr alle diese relativ niedrigen verbräuche?
mein Polo 6n genehmigt sich ~7,5L/100KM wenn ich jeden tag 15km zur Schule und wieder zurück fahr...


----------



## Jolly91 (12. April 2012)

Wen ich meinen Golf IV 75Ps 1.4L immer bei 4.500 - 5.000U/min Schalte kann der schon so 8,3 - 9,0L brauchen.

Jetzt fahr ich ihn gemütlich, schalte bei ca. 3.000U/min und bin bei 250Km, mit knappen 7,0l/100km, das mal ein Unterschied.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Natürlich ist mir klar, dass das ganze Ultimate V-Powerzeugs Verarsche ist. Aber lieber so, als E10 zu tanken. Und bei Super find ich, merkt man ein kleines Leistungsdefizit. Aber auch das kann ich mir einbilden.


 
Ethanol ist neben Methanol das Beste was man in einem Ottomotor verheizen kann. kontrolliertere, sauberere Verbrennung, mit weniger Ruß und Schadstoffen. Ein Traum wäre es wenn die Fahrzeuge als E100 bei uns frei gegeben wären. Ist aber noch nicht so weit, hust....Mineralöllobby.....hust.


----------



## computertod (12. April 2012)

E85 würd ja auch schon reichen...


----------



## moe (12. April 2012)

Ich schaff mit meinem 1.4 nen Verbrauch von 6l, wenn ich normal fahre.



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hat einer von euch nen bissle ahnung was den umbau von opel mantas angeht 4 zu 6 zylinder ? mfg


 N  Kumpel von mir meinte mal, dass der Umbau recht einfach sei, Platz ist  genug da. Da ist eher die Eintragung das Problem. Ne Einzelabnahme mit  Schadstoffgutachten etc. ist auf jeden Fall fällig.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ethanol ist neben Methanol das Beste was man in einem Ottomotor verheizen kann. kontrolliertere, sauberere Verbrennung, mit weniger Ruß und Schadstoffen. Ein Traum wäre es wenn die Fahrzeuge als E100 bei uns frei gegeben wären. Ist aber noch nicht so weit, hust....Mineralöllobby.....hust.


Das Ethanol besser verbrennt ist klar. Aber da gehts nicht nur um die Verbrennung. Die ganzen Leitungen, Dichtungen und Düsen haben da auch noch ein Wort mitzureden.
Ich persönlich tanks trotzdem nicht. Mein Auto ist nicht offiziell von Peugeot freigegeben und auf Experimente hab ich bei nicht mal 5ct/l Unterschied keine Lust. Das rechnet sich nicht. Außerdem lass ich mich nicht gerne verarschen, schon gar nicht von "unserer Regierung".


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Das Ethanol besser verbrennt ist klar. Aber da gehts nicht nur um die Verbrennung. Die ganzen Leitungen, Dichtungen und Düsen haben da auch noch ein Wort mitzureden.


 
Das Lustige ist halt nur, dass die Leitungen, Dichtungen und Düsen offensichtlich genau wissen wo sie sind. Denn unsere schönen europäischen Fahrzeuge werden in vielen Ländern (höchstwahrscheinlich Unverändert) angeboten mit E85 Freigabe. Woher wissen die bloß wo sie sind?


----------



## moe (12. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Lustige ist halt nur, dass die Leitungen, Dichtungen und Düssen offensichtlich genau wissen wo sie sind. Denn unsere schönen europäischen Fahrzeuge werden in vielen Ländern (*höchstwahrscheinlich Unverändert*) angeboten mit E85 Freigabe. Woher wissen die bloß wo sie sind?



Da liegt der springende Punkt. Warum werden die Fahrzeuge dann nicht von den Herstellern offiziell freigegeben?


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Da liegt der springende Punkt. Warum werden die Fahrzeuge dann nicht von den Herstellern offiziell freigegeben?


 
Vielleicht ist da ja IRGENDWO zwischen IRGENDWEM geld geflossen


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Da liegt der springende Punkt. Warum werden die Fahrzeuge dann nicht von den Herstellern offiziell freigegeben?


 
Das ist schwer zu erklären, wenigstens ohne jemandem öffentlich Korruption zu unterstellen. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Autohersteller nicht den Aufwand treiben und eine Kunststoffblase namens Tank für jedes Auslieferungsland einzeln anpassen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. April 2012)

naja zumindest zwischen europäischen max E 10 kraftstoff udn E 85 ist ja nen unterschied ^^ und der ist nit eben klein zumindest was den ethanol anteil angeht, wenn diese autos etwas "modifiziert" werden ok aber hier in D land passiert überhaupt nix mit E 10 und unseren kraftoff leitungen dichtungen sonst was


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> naja zumindest zwischen europäischen max E 10 kraftstoff udn E 85 ist ja nen unterschied ^^ und der ist nit eben klein zumindest was den ethanol anteil angeht, wenn diese autos etwas "modifiziert" werden ok aber hier in D land passiert überhaupt nix mit E 10 und unseren kraftoff leitungen dichtungen sonst was


 
Insofern Nordeuropa auch zu Europa gehört, wird in Europa auch E85 im großen Stil verkauft.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. April 2012)

ja stimmt schon aber wenn die "absatz" menge stimmt können die ja locker einfahc nur die autos für schweden usw deklarieren und das wird dann einfach beim einbau beachtet, wenn es denn überhaupt so ist das an den motoren was geändert werden muss ^^


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2012)

Da ich zum Glück finanziell nicht darauf angewiesen bin, den billigsten Sprit tanken zu müssen, geht mir persönlich das Thema E10 pro und contra, oder was auch immer, ziemlich weit am Allerwertesten vorbei, muss ich gestehen. Ich hab noch nicht mal nen Plan, ob ich das tanken dürfte. Also vom Hersteller vom Auto aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Da ich zum Glück finanziell nicht darauf angewiesen bin, den billigsten Sprit tanken zu müssen, geht mir persönlich das Thema E10 pro und contra, oder was auch immer, ziemlich weit am Allerwertesten vorbei, muss ich gestehen. Ich hab noch nicht mal nen Plan, ob ich das tanken dürfte.


 
Wen interessiert denn bei den paar Pfennig im Jahr der finanzielle Aspekt? Ethanol ist der bessere Sprit, sauberer, kontrollierter, einfach besser. Bevor ich mich total verarschen lasse und irgendein Drecksgebräu alá Optimax auf meinen Wagen los lasse, der tw. mit Minderleistung des Motors getestet wurde. Nein Danke. Schönes E100 mit 107 Oktan, dass wäre mal was. Bringt wenn das Fahrzeug dafür ausgelegt ist bis zu 25 PS mehr und ist ganz nebenbei auch noch eine Ecke Umweltfreundlicher. Ist zwar jetzt nicht mein Hauptthema aber immerhin.


----------



## moe (12. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist da ja IRGENDWO zwischen IRGENDWEM geld geflossen


Da kannst du dir sicher sein.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist schwer zu erklären, wenigstens ohne jemandem öffentlich Korruption zu unterstellen. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Autohersteller nicht den Aufwand treiben und eine Kunststoffblase namens Tank für jedes Auslieferungsland einzeln anpassen.


Da steckt doch noch mehr dahinter. Ich hab eher die Vermutung, dass die Hersteller sich selbst nicht 100%ig sicher sind, was die E10 Tauglichkeit angeht. Werden Fahrzeuge nun offiziell freigegeben und es entstehen Folgeschäden durch E10 haftet der Hersteller, wenns bewiesen werden kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Da steckt doch noch mehr dahinter. Ich hab eher die Vermutung, dass die Hersteller sich selbst nicht 100%ig sicher sind, was die E10 Tauglichkeit angeht. Werden Fahrzeuge nun offiziell freigegeben und es entstehen Folgeschäden durch E10 haftet der Hersteller, wenns bewiesen werden kann.


 
Alle neuen Fahrzeuge von deutschen Herstellern mit Otto-Motor sind bei uns für E10 freigegeben. 97% aller derzeit zugelassenen Fahrzeuge von deutschen Herstellern mit Otto-Motor sind für E10 freigegeben. 
E10 ist vollkommen unkritisch. Interessanter wäre E85.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn bei den paar Pfennig im Jahr der finanzielle Aspekt? Ethanol ist der bessere Sprit, sauberer, kontrollierter, einfach besser. Bevor ich mich total verarschen lasse und irgendein Drecksgebräu alá Optimax auf meinen Wagen los lasse, der tw. mit Minderleistung des Motors getestet wurde. Nein Danke.




Der Preis interessiert wohl ziemlich viele Menschen ne ganze Menge. Wie sonst sollte man es schaffen, so nen Plörre in den Markt zu drücken. Wobei ja selbst bei den "Dumpingpreisen" der Erfolg recht bescheiden scheint. Würde man das Zeugs gleichteuer wir herkömmliche Sorten anbieten, wäre es schon längst vom Markt verschwunden . Was mein Tankverhalten angeht, ich bin gutgläubig, tanke das Teuerste und hoffe das Beste... Zumindest muss ich mir nicht billigen Spirt schönreden. Champagner für mich, Sekt für die Nutten, oder wie war dieser Spruch?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Preis interessiert wohl ziemlich viele Menschen ne ganze Menge. Wie sonst sollte man es schaffen, so nen Plörre in den Markt zu drücken.



Da sind die Autohersteller drann schuld. Deshalb muss dem sauberen Ethanol dreckiges Bezin beigemischt werden. Wer glaubt Benzin sei der saubere Part, dem empfehle ich einfach mal ein Schälchen voll Benzin auf dem Schreibtisch zu verbrennen, daneben ein Schälchen Ethanol. Da wo der schwarze Fleck an der Decke ist war der Dreck in der Schale.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was mein Tankverhalten angeht, ich bin gutgläubig, tanke das Teuerste und hoffe das Beste... Zumindest muss ich mir nicht billigen Spirt schönreden. Champagner für mich, Sekt für die Nutten, oder wie war dieser Spruch?


 
Wer glaubt teurer = automatisch besser, ist das perfekte Opfer für unsere lieben Mineralölkonzerne. 

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall für mich, Ethanol in den Tank. 
In Form von Getränken in den Kopf nur falls man den ggfs. vorhanden Rest des Gehirns lahm legen will  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. April 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Was fürn auto fährsten du? Das ja traumhaft. Bekomm das mit keinem unserer autos hin nichtmal mit dem der lady un die hat nen 1.4 punto. Da kommts drauf an nur autobahn bekommt man knapp unter 6 und kombiniert 6,7.


 Fahre zur zeit nen 106er Peugeot. 
Um den verbrauch hinzukriegen muss ich nichts besonderes machen, ich rase nicht, fahre aber zügig, und immer im höchstmöglichen gang. Bin (bei autos) eh kein fan hoher drehzahlen, von daher passiert das mit dem schalten ganz automatisch. Wobei sich der kleine für seinen kleinen motor recht gut schlägt, ab so 55 kmh, also stadt, kann man schon gut im fünften bei 1500 umdrehungen fahren  Wobei mich das recht kurz übersetzte getriebe auf der autobahn dann wiederum etwas nervt, hier wäre ein 6ter gang von vorteil. Aber man kann nicht alles haben ^^


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2012)

Jup, ich finds auch besser wenn das auto untenrum mehr power hat, und dafür obenrum etwas weniger.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2012)

Für meinen wagen ist super+ vorgeschrieben.
Auf dieser super e10 Liste ist er nicht als verboten aufgeführt. da super e10 doch nur mit super gemischt wird, kann doch die eigendlich vorausgetzte klopffestigkeit des super+ krafstoffs gar nicht erreicht werden. Kann ich dann mit meinem  e10 tanken, obwohl ich super nicht tanken darf?


----------



## Riverna (12. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Stimme dir zu.
> Ich wollte darauf anspielen, dass der optimale Grip erreicht wird, wenn die Flanke eines Reifen senkrecht steht. Das geht nur, wenn Reifen und Felge gleich breit sind.



Viel wichtiger als die Flanke ist der Sturz, siehe DTM. Den maximalen Grip erreicht man mit relativ starken Sturz, jedoch fährt sich der Reifen dafür auch extrem einseitig ab



>ExX< schrieb:


> Selbst mit nem 200 ps auto wird man nur probleme haben wenn man im erstan gang etwas schärfer anfährt, selbst zweiten gang wird da wohl kaum probleme geben



Also ich bekomme sogar im ersten Gang die Leistung auf die Straße, trotz ~ 200PS, Frontantrieb und relativ schmalen Schlappen. 

So der Graue fährt nun wieder gerade aus, beim Unfall hat sich ein Dämpfer an der Vorderachse verzogen und hinten die komplette Aufhängung plus Dämpfer. Also flog das kaputte original Fahrwerk raus und wurde durch ein AD-Designer 50/40mm ersetzt, ist zwar ungewohnt hoch für meine Verhältnisse... jedoch denke ich das ich damit im Alltag trotzdem ganz gut zurecht komme. Wird dann früher oder später eh durch ein D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk ersetzt. Da ich aktuell keine Ersatzaufhängung da hatte, musste ich Probeweise die vom roten nehmen. Und um zu checken das die Karosserie sich bei dem Unfall nicht verzogen hat, hatte ich einfach die kaputte Aufhängung in den roten gesetzt. Bilder sprechen mehr als tausend Worte... 

Ob er nun 100%ig wieder gerade ist zeigt sich natürlich erst beim Achsvermessen, aber ich bin guter Dinge. Rein Optisch sieht man schonmal keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## fctriesel (12. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Autohersteller nicht den Aufwand treiben und eine Kunststoffblase namens Tank für jedes Auslieferungsland einzeln anpassen.


Wenn du mir ein konkretes VAG-Modell nennst und paar Teile aufzählst, die wohl unterscheidlich sein sollen, kann ich da mal nachschnorcheln ob es Varianten für das jeweilige Auslieferland gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2012)

Die DTM hat aber nichts mit den Straßenautos zu tun, alles nur Silhouetten-Autos.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:
			
		

> Für meinen wagen ist super+ vorgeschrieben.
> Auf dieser super e10 Liste ist er nicht als verboten aufgeführt. da super e10 doch nur mit super gemischt wird, kann doch die eigendlich vorausgetzte klopffestigkeit des super+ krafstoffs gar nicht erreicht werden. Kann ich dann mit meinem  e10 tanken, obwohl ich super nicht tanken darf?


Ich hab das Gefühl dass bei mir E10 runder läuft als Super+. E85 würde ich vielleicht auch mal versuchen wenn es das hier geben würde. Im Netz gibt es zig Berichte von Menschen die meinen Motor seit Jahren damit fahren. Schweden Piloten sind da anscheinend härter als die VW und Franzosen Fahrer.

Vonwegen Verbrauch: Rein in der Stadt bin ich bei etwas unter 11l. Gegenüber der Werksangabe ist das sogar ziemlich gut  .


----------



## Riverna (12. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die DTM hat aber nichts mit den Straßenautos zu tun, alles nur Silhouetten-Autos.


 
Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das der Sturz die Kurvenlage und Traktion verbessert. Das die Wagen nicht viel mit einem Straßenauto gemeinsam haben steht natürlich ausser Frage.


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als die Flanke ist der Sturz, siehe DTM. Den maximalen Grip erreicht man mit relativ starken Sturz, jedoch fährt sich der Reifen dafür auch extrem einseitig ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Den sturz muß man doch je nach kurvengeschwindigkeit einstellen oder?
Je schneller die kurven desto negativer sollte der sturz sein, nur zu stark bringt halt auch nichts.


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl dass bei mir E10 runder läuft als Super+. E85 würde ich vielleicht auch mal versuchen wenn es das hier geben würde. Im Netz gibt es zig Berichte von Menschen die meinen Motor seit Jahren damit fahren. Schweden Piloten sind da anscheinend härter als die VW und Franzosen Fahrer.
> 
> Vonwegen Verbrauch: Rein in der Stadt bin ich bei etwas unter 11l. Gegenüber der Werksangabe ist das sogar ziemlich gut  .


 Ich möchte mir halt nicht einfach E10 in den Wagen kippen, ohne eine konkrete Auskunft zu haben. Es heißt ja Super E10, wir mMn auch nur mit Super gemischt. Da ich aber kein Super tanken soll, habe ich da bedenken.
Hab zwar noch 1,5 Jahre garantie auf dem Wagen, doch möchte ich keine Folgeschäden davon tragen.


----------



## Riverna (12. April 2012)

Zu stark darf der Sturz natürlich nicht sein, weil der Wagen dann bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten anfängt unruhig zu laufen. Man muss also einen guten Kompromiss aus Kurvengeschwindigkeit und Fahrverhalten bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten finden. Es dauert etwas bis man sich da reingefuxt hat, aber irgendwann kapiert man das System und man merkt wie sich das Auto mit mehr oder weniger Sturz dann anfängt zu verhalten.


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2012)

Was hast du denn fuern auto dass da nicht mal super rein darf?


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was hast du denn fuern auto dass da nicht mal super rein darf?


Detailansicht: Mercedes-Benz - A-Klasse - A 200 Turbo - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2012)

In jeden auf Super + abgestimmten Wagen darf normales Super. Nur die Leistung lässt halt nach wenn der Klopfsensor vor erreichen des geplanten Zündzeitpunktes anspricht. 

Bei der E10 Panik wiederum geht es um Bedenken wegen Dichtungen etc. Da hilft nachsehen in den Listen auf der ADAC Website o.ä. Ist der Wagen frei gegeben ist alles prima, wenn nicht nur zu 99% .


----------



## 8800 GT (12. April 2012)

Also hätte ich mit E10 sozusagen die selben Nachteile die ich durch super Benzin hätte? Dann lass ichs sein


----------



## ich558 (13. April 2012)

Für was ist eigentlich V-Power Racing (100 Oktan?) und dergleichen gedacht? Gibt sicher kein Auto das das zwingend brauchen ist dann wohl nur reines Marketing um den Kunden das Gefühl zu geben er tut seinem Auto was besonders gutes oder? Werd ich nächstes mal beim Motorrad tanken mal schauen ob ich einen Unterschied erspüre


----------



## Riverna (13. April 2012)

Gibt genug Autos die das brauchen z.B. Fahrzeuge aus Japan (Importe).


----------



## Mosed (13. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In jeden auf Super + abgestimmten Wagen darf normales Super. Nur die Leistung lässt halt nach wenn der Klopfsensor vor erreichen des geplanten Zündzeitpunktes anspricht.



Wenn es denn einen Klopfsensor gibt. Ist natürlich bei allen aktuellen Fahrzeugen der Fall, aber bei älteren Fahrzeugen ist ein Blick ins Handbuch sinnvoll.

100 Oktan kann was bringen, wenn es z.B. sehr heiß draußen ist und dann vor Abrufen der vollen Leistung der Klopfsensor ansprechen würde mit 98 Oktan. Aber sonst...


----------



## Verminaard (13. April 2012)

*ich558* wirst du auf jeden Fall.
Im Portemonnaie!


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Werd ich nächstes mal beim Motorrad tanken mal schauen ob ich einen Unterschied erspüre


 
Der ADAC und alle gängigen Fachzeitschriften haben die "Wunder-Sprit-Sorten" getestet. Teilweise ohne Effekt, schlimmstenfalls mit 5% Minderleistung. bestenfalls mit ein oder zwei Prozent Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu Super 95. Spüren kann man davon nichts. Ausser wie schon erwähnt an der Geldbörse.

Ich persönlich würde mal behaupten, dass jeder der den Unterschied spürt recht hat. Nennt sich schlicht und ergreifend *Placeboeffekt*. 
Falls man noch mehr Leistung möchte kann man auch noch Magneten um die Spritleitung schnallen, den Motor von einem "anerkannten" Internetpriester segnen lassen oder sich ein wenig im Voodoo Bereich umschauen was es da noch alles tolles gibt. Ich habe kürzlich gelesen, dass der rote Getriebesand die beste Wirkung hat, vielleicht hilfts  .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2012)

Placebo gibst aber überall. 

Fakt ist, wer sein Auto lieb hat und es Spaß macht (anstatt es nur als Transportmittel zu nutzen) der tankt min normales Super und kein E10. 

Privat tanke ich ebenfalls nur normales Super. Beim Arbeitsauto hingegen E10. 

Die Frage ist ja auch, wie es sich langzeittechnisch über mehrere Jahre auswirkt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Also hätte ich mit E10 sozusagen die selben Nachteile die ich durch super Benzin hätte? Dann lass ichs sein


Nö, du hast andere Nachteile. Ethanol ist deutlich Klopffester als jede Art von Benzin. Wenn du 10% davon in normales Super "panschst" erhälst du einen Sprit mit einer ähnlichen Oktanzahl wie Super+.
Dafür könnte(!) das Ethanol halt die Dichtungen und Leitungen auffressen. 


> Wenn es denn einen Klopfsensor gibt. Ist natürlich bei allen aktuellen Fahrzeugen der Fall, aber bei älteren Fahrzeugen ist ein Blick ins Handbuch sinnvoll.


Ein Auto ohne selbigen was auf S+ abgestimmt wurde dürfte aber in Deutschland niemals verkauft worden sein. Der Ferrari verlangt jedenfalls 95Octan, auch wenn er meist was "besseres" bekommt.


----------



## Freeak (13. April 2012)

Aufgrund der Spritdiskussion hier auf den letzten Seiten habe ich mich auch mal näher mit dem Thema begfasst und ob mein Golf III Variant mit 1.8er Maschine und 75 PS auch E10 verträglich ist, und VW sagt ja.

Man ist das Krass das die alte Kiste (immhin 18 Jahre) schon E10 Verbrenen kann. Aber Tanke werde ich es dennoch nicht, er bekommt entweder Super + oder eben Normales Super, Je nachdem wo ich Tanke und was dort verfügbar ist.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2012)

Als "Faustformel" kann man eigentlich sagen dass nur die ersten Bezindirekteinspritzer nicht freigegeben werden. Saugrohreinspritzer wie wahrscheinlich auch dein Golf sind meist freigegeben, die neueren Autos sowieso.


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2012)

Ich glaube ich kaufe mir mal nen Diesel, da hab ich das Problem mit der Tankerei nicht ^^


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2012)

Oder du tankst einfach E10.


----------



## riedochs (13. April 2012)

Moin,

kurze Frage: ich habe hier von meinem alten Passat 3BG noch einen Satz Felgen Donington 7x17 ET 37 mit  225/45 Bereifung liegen. Auf dem neuen  Passat 3A sind derzeit die Serienfelgen Michigan 7 1/2 J 17 mit 235/45 Bereifung montiert. ET müsste 47 sein.

Kann mir der TuV da Auskunft geben ob die Reifen oder gleich die ganzen Felgen auf den Neuen passen?

Die alten Felgen sind original VW


----------



## ich558 (13. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der ADAC und alle gängigen Fachzeitschriften haben die "Wunder-Sprit-Sorten" getestet. Teilweise ohne Effekt, schlimmstenfalls mit 5% Minderleistung. bestenfalls mit ein oder zwei Prozent Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu Super 95. Spüren kann man davon nichts. Ausser wie schon erwähnt an der Geldbörse.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mal behaupten, dass jeder der den Unterschied spürt recht hat. Nennt sich schlicht und ergreifend *Placeboeffekt*.
> Falls man noch mehr Leistung möchte kann man auch noch Magneten um die Spritleitung schnallen, den Motor von einem "anerkannten" Internetpriester segnen lassen oder sich ein wenig im Voodoo Bereich umschauen was es da noch alles tolles gibt. Ich habe kürzlich gelesen, dass der rote Getriebesand die beste Wirkung hat, vielleicht hilfts  .


 
Na da hat wohl jemand einen Clown gefrühstückt  Das mit dem Placeboeffekt befürchte ich nämlich auch und glaub zum Schluss noch wirklich das Teil zieht besser weg. Aber bei den 12-13l die ich immer tanke reißen die ~10cent/l mehr jetzt auch kein Loch in die Geldbörse. Ich berichte dann vom Leistungsschub


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Fakt ist, wer sein Auto lieb hat und es Spaß macht (anstatt es nur als Transportmittel zu nutzen) der tankt min normales Super und kein E10.


 
Wie erwähnt, Ethanol ist der bessere Treibstoff im vergleich zu Benzin. Schliesslich wurde der Otto-Motor auch für Ethanol entwickelt. Benzin war damals nur billiger.

Insofern tanke ich meine Autos immer mit der höcht zugelassenen Ethanol Beimischung. Alles andere erscheint mir absurd.



Freeak schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Spritdiskussion hier auf den letzten Seiten habe ich mich auch mal näher mit dem Thema begfasst und ob mein Golf III Variant mit 1.8er Maschine und 75 PS auch E10 verträglich ist, und VW sagt ja.


 
Wenn man bedenkt, dass VW Fahrzeuge für den Ethanol Betrieb schon seit den 70er Jahren auslieferte, zwar nicht bei uns, aber dem Ethanol dürfte es ja egal sein wo er verbrannt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2012)

Beim C1 ist mit Ultimate statt Super jedenfalls der Sitz etwas wärmer(der Motor sitzt darunter). Hilft im Winter .
Leistungsgewinn oder Minderverbrauch merkt man trotz der eher knapp bemessenen 15PS nicht. Es ist nämlich wie bei so ziemlich jedem Fahrzeug: Das Steuergerät kann schlicht nicht damit umgehen.

P.S.: Nach Fehlversuchen mit selbst gemachten Adaptern und dazu angeblich passenden Boxen hab ich gestern die bekommen und eingebaut: http://www.amazon.de/USB-Adapter-We...QOIC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334307860&sr=8-2
Und siehe da: Es geht .


----------



## ich558 (13. April 2012)

Glaube mich zu erinnern mal gelesen zu haben höhere Oktanzahl erhöht die Lebensdauer des Motors da dieser dabei besser geschmiert wird. Was ist da dran?


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2012)

Schmieren tut man mit Öl, nicht mit Benzin, das verbrennt nur. Keine Ahnung wie es beim Mischergebnis für 2-Takter aussieht, aber beim 4-Takter halt ich das für unmöglich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Glaube mich zu erinnern mal gelesen zu haben höhere Oktanzahl erhöht die Lebensdauer des Motors da dieser dabei besser geschmiert wird. Was ist da dran?


 
Die Oktanzahl beschreibt wie kontrolliert man den Treibstoff verbrennen kann, weder Schmierverhalten, noch Energiedichte.


----------



## ich558 (13. April 2012)

Hat das dann trotzdem in irgendeiner Form Auswirkung auf die Lebensdauer des Motors oder anderer Komponenten?


----------



## 1821984 (13. April 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze Frage: ich habe hier von meinem alten Passat 3BG noch einen Satz Felgen Donington 7x17 ET 37 mit  225/45 Bereifung liegen. Auf dem neuen  Passat 3A sind derzeit die Serienfelgen Michigan 7 1/2 J 17 mit 235/45 Bereifung montiert. ET müsste 47 sein.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es passen sollte, wie soll das aussehen Oder willst du die ggf. als Winterräder benutzen?
Sonst haben alle Passatmodelle seid dem 3B/G nen Lochkreis von 5x112 und einen Nabendurchmesser von 57mm. Ich könnte aber wetten, dass du da andere Reifen rauf machen musst. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob der Passat 3A der ganz neue ist, sprich ab 2011 der?

Aber sonst kann dir der TÜV da sicher weiterhelfen oder du wendest dich mal an unseren "Klutten" hier im Forum, der kann dir da auch ne fachkundige Aussage geben


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

Eher nicht.
Angeblich sollen die beigemischten Additive den Motor von innen reinigen. Aber dann ätze ich mir den Motor lieber mit Alkohol von innen sauber .

Wie schon geschrieben, wenn man die Beschreibungen von Leuten hört die "vorsätzlich" auf irgendwelche 100+ Oktan-Suppen umgestiegen sind, dann erinnert das stark an die Infomercials die nachts im Fernseh laufen (nicht die mit den nackten Weibern, sondern die Anderen  ). Alles nicht nach zu vollziehende Eigenschaften, welche mit blumigen Worten ausgeführt werden.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Ins Handbuch schauen was geht und dann die Sorte mit dem höchst zugelassenen Ethanol Anteil tanken. Auch wenn ich damit das Risiko eingehe unterstellt zu bekommen das ich mein Auto nicht mögen würde  .


----------



## riedochs (13. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es passen sollte, wie soll das aussehen Oder willst du die ggf. als Winterräder benutzen?
> Sonst haben alle Passatmodelle seid dem 3B/G nen Lochkreis von 5x112 und einen Nabendurchmesser von 57mm. Ich könnte aber wetten, dass du da andere Reifen rauf machen musst. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob der Passat 3A der ganz neue ist, sprich ab 2011 der?
> 
> Aber sonst kann dir der TÜV da sicher weiterhelfen oder du wendest dich mal an unseren "Klutten" hier im Forum, der kann dir da auch ne fachkundige Aussage geben



Jep, der 3A ist der Passat ab 2010. Beide Radsätze sind 17 Zoll, von daher ist mir egal welche im Sommer oder Winter drauf sind. Wenn ich die Reifen von den Alten Felgen nehmen könnte wäre ich schon zufrieden, die sind erst 10tkm gelaufen.


----------



## 1821984 (13. April 2012)

Wie gesagt unser "Klutten" kann dir da mit sicherheit ne richtige Antwort drauf geben.
was ist denn deine kleinste angegebene Rad/Reifengröße im Schein?


----------



## Birdy84 (13. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ethanol ist der bessere Sprit, *sauberer*, kontrollierter, einfach besser.


Was nützt das, wenn bei der Herstellung und Nutzung von E10 insgesamt mehr CO2 produziert wird als bei "normalem" E5?



Riverna schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als die Flanke ist der Sturz,  siehe DTM. Den maximalen Grip erreicht man mit relativ starken Sturz,  jedoch fährt sich der Reifen dafür auch extrem einseitig ab.


Ich hatte mich nur auf den Straßenbetrieb bezogen. Je stärker der Sturz ist, desto schlechter wird auch die Bremsleistung auf gerader Strecke.

@100 oder mehr Oktan: Angeblich sollen im inneren des Motors bei verwenden dieses Kraftstoffs weniger Rückstände verbleiben. Ich tanke aus den bereits genannten Gründen und aus Prinzip das überteuerte Gebräu nicht, sondern bleibe bei Super+.

Edit:





riedochs schrieb:


> kurze Frage: ich habe hier von meinem alten Passat 3BG noch einen Satz  Felgen Donington 7x17 ET 37 mit  225/45 Bereifung liegen. Auf dem neuen   Passat 3A sind derzeit die Serienfelgen Michigan 7 1/2 J 17 mit 235/45  Bereifung montiert. ET müsste 47 sein.
> 
> Kann mir der TuV da Auskunft geben ob die Reifen oder gleich die ganzen Felgen auf den Neuen passen?
> 
> Die alten Felgen sind original VW


Du brauchst ein Gutachten von den Felgen für deinen Wagen. Damit kannst du zum Tüv und die eintragen lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was nützt das, wenn bei der Herstellung und Nutzung von E10 insgesamt mehr CO2 produziert wird als bei "normalem" E5?


 
CO2 ist nicht mein Thema. Da gibt es schon genug Leute denen man alles erzählen kann. 
Sauberer heißt für mich weniger negative Abfallprodukte, wie z.B. Ruß.


----------



## riedochs (13. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt unser "Klutten" kann dir da mit sicherheit ne richtige Antwort drauf geben.
> was ist denn deine kleinste angegebene Rad/Reifengröße im Schein?


 
Laut Schein 195/60 R16, auch Asphalttrennscheiben genannt


----------



## Riverna (13. April 2012)

Falsch...
Irgendwo gab es mal ein Test, der dieses Vorurteil wiederlegt. Leider ist der schon ein paar Tage alt (meine es waren ca 2 Jahre) und darum werde ich die Zeitung nicht mehr finden. Ab einem gewissen Sturz wird man dann sicherlich Bremsleistung verlieren, aber der ist dann schon so extrem das den eh niemand fahren würde ausser im Rennsport. Mit dem Straßen üblichen Sturz verliert man noch keine Bremsleistung.


----------



## 1821984 (13. April 2012)

Also ich halte auch nichts von den Wundersprit mit 100+Oktan. Dafür sind diese teilweise 10-12Cent mehr pro Liter etwas frech. Super+ schmeiße ich selbst in meinen rein aber alles andere macht ja wohl nur Sinn, wenn der Motor extra auf 100+Oktansprit abgestimmt wurde, sprich eine Änderung der Motorsteuerung. Meistens haben das nur Autos, die nicht mehr für den Strassenverkehr zugelassen sind bzw. nur noch mit rote Nummern fahren oder Tageszulassungen bekommen.

Flanke und Sturz? Naja die Mischung macht es. Solange der Reifendruck nicht stimmt, ist es egal und alles beides ist gleich bescheuert. Ein zu großer Sturz lässt das Auto nervös werden und es fährt sich umgangssprachlich etwas "Zickiger". Dafür hat man in scharf genommenen Kurven vielleicht etwas mehr Spielraum.


----------



## 1821984 (13. April 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Laut Schein 195/60 R16, auch Asphalttrennscheiben genannt


 
ganz ehrlich, ich würde die alten 225/45er kaputt fahren und mir dann die richtige größe kaufen. Ich denke du bräuchstest nämlich die 225/50 wenn du dir neue holst. Aber bestimmt darfst du auch die 235/45 auf deine alten Felgen fahren. Es gibt da ganz viele Lösungen. Manche sind erlaubt und manche eben nicht.


----------



## Riverna (13. April 2012)

195/60/R16 Serienbereifung 
205/55/R16
215/50/R16
225/45/R16
*225/40/R17
235/35/R17*

Zumindestens wenn man es hochrechnet.


----------



## riedochs (13. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> 195/60/R16 Serienbereifung
> 205/55/R16
> 215/50/R16
> 225/45/R16
> ...



Original sind ja 235/45 aufgezogen von VW. Ich schreib mal Klutten an. Gutachten gibt es für die Original VW Felgen ja keine.


----------



## Riverna (13. April 2012)

Laut Reifenrechner passt das auch, komisch sonst ging die Rechnung so immer auf. Hab das damals zumindestens mal so gelernt  Komisch...


----------



## 1821984 (13. April 2012)

@Riverna. Überleg doch mal wie die 235/35R17 am neuen Passat aussehen würden? Ich denke nicht das ein Automobilhersteller ein Auto so auf den Kunden los lässt. Sone Reifengröße sieht vielleicht beim Golf2 gut aus oder am alten Polo6N aber doch nicht bei einem neuen Passat wo man optional bestimmt auch 19" Felgen von Werk aus bestellen kann.


----------



## Riverna (13. April 2012)

Darüber habe ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken gemacht, sondern es einfach nur so hochgerechnet wie ich es damals gelernt habe. Aber irgendwo habe ich da was falsch gemacht, normalerweise nehm ich auch einen online Reifenrechner da ich zu faul bin.


----------



## Burn_out (13. April 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Ich bin gerade am überlegen wo man den besten Kompromis zwischen Verbrauch und Leistung erzielt und was denn nun wirklich teurer beim Diesel ist.
Man liest ja sonst, ja Diesel lohnt sich erst ab 15k+ Kilometer, wegen der hohen Steuern, aber ich habe das mal nachgerechnet im Fall eines BMW 320D und das stimmt nichtmal, da sich da Diesel schon deutlich früher lohnt.
Alternativ finde ich E85 Interessant, da gibt es z.B von Audi den 2.0TFSI Eco Fuel der sowas tanken kann. Was gibt da für Vor und Nachteile?

Ich selber bin niemand der den Wagen so extrem hochdreht, über 5k würde ich nie fahren, da ich das irgendwie peinlich finde. Deshalb fand ich einen Diesel interessant, wegen dem großen Drehmoment untenrum bei gleichzeitig niedrigen Verbrauch. Wie das bei Turbo Benzinern ist weis ich nicht.

Den normalen 2.0TFSI finde ich auch interessant, allerdings wird der ja wenn man mal Gas gibt auch zum Säufer. Damit könnte ich zwar leben, aber warum unnötog Sprit verballern, wenn man auch sparsamer schnell fahren kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich selber bin niemand der den Wagen so extrem hochdreht, über 5k würde ich nie fahren, da ich das irgendwie peinlich finde. Deshalb fand ich einen Diesel interessant, wegen dem großen Drehmoment untenrum bei gleichzeitig niedrigen Verbrauch. Wie das bei Turbo Benzinern ist weis ich nicht.


Grundsätzlich genau so, nur lassen sich Benziner höher drehen und verbrauchen etwas mehr. Schau mal ab wann das maximale Drehmoment bei aktuellen Benziner Turbos anliegt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2012)

Denke auch LPG, das ist ja auch günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Burn_out (13. April 2012)

Das ist für mich keine Option Wir haben 2 Gasautos in der Familie, das wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ finde ich E85 Interessant,
> 
> .



Ich bin vor 3 Jahren ne zeitlang einen werksseitig auf E85 ausgelegten Laguna (oder wars ein Megane Kombi, kein Plan) gefahren. Das E85 war billig wie nix. Leider war der Verbrauch recht hoch. Was das billige Tankvergnügen zum Teil wieder egalisiert hat. Das Hauptproblem war aber zum damaligen Zeitpunkt, ne Tankstelle zu finden, wo du die Plörre tanken konntest. Bei meinen Eltern im Ort gabs eine, das war OK, aber sobald du weiter weg gefahren bist, musstest du nach ner Tankfüllung unweigerlich auf Benzin umsteigen, da E85 Tankstellen damals nicht zu finden waren. Vielleicht siehts ja heute besser aus mit der Verfügbarkeit. Die Fahrleistungen mit dem E85 waren übrigens wesentlich schlechter als im Benzinbetrieb.


----------



## Riverna (13. April 2012)

Dann war der Wagen aus irgend einem Grund nicht auf E85 abgestimmt, den im Normalfall hat man damit sogar etwas mehr Leistung. Natürlich wird aus einem Trabbi kein Ferrari nur weil man E85 rein schüttet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich genau so, nur lassen sich Benziner höher drehen und verbrauchen etwas mehr. Schau mal ab wann das *maximale Drehmoment bei aktuellen Benziner Turbos anliegt*.


 
Deutlich früher als bei vielen Diesel Motoren. 
Das "Geheimnis" des geringen Verbrauchs beim Diesel ist nur zum Teil drehzahlbedingt, entscheidender sind der höhere Wirkungsgrad von Selbstzündern und das Dieselöl 10% mehr chemisch gebundene Energie aufweist.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Ich fands ne Zumutung und ich halt nix von solchen Twinfuel-whatever Lösungen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann war der Wagen aus irgend einem Grund nicht auf E85 abgestimmt, den im Normalfall hat man damit sogar etwas mehr Leistung. Natürlich wird aus einem Trabbi kein Ferrari nur weil man E85 rein schüttet.


 E85 hat aber trotzdem eine geringere Energiedichte-> Auch abgestimmt mehr Leistung bei mehr Verbrauch.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> E85 hat aber trotzdem eine geringere Energiedichte-> Auch abgestimmt mehr Leistung bei mehr Verbrauch.


 
Allerdings kommt es auf den Energieverbrauch und die kosten pro kwh an.
Kwh kann man einfach besser vergleichen als den Rest.

So können billigere Sachen die mehr vebrauchen weniger kosten als teurere Sachen die weniger verbrauchen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2012)

Das maximale Dehmoment von modernen Turbo Benzinern liegt schon echt früh an, bewegt sich aber in der Nähe der Turbodiesel.

Drehmomentdiagramm-535i-F10-N55


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das maximale Dehmoment von modernen Turbo Benzinern liegt schon echt früh an, bewegt sich aber in der Nähe der Turbodiesel.


 
In der Nähe ist gut. In der Regel liegt es früher an.
____________________________________________

Mein Wagen ist endlich fertig !!!
So sehen die US Badges aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In der Nähe ist gut. In der Regel liegt es früher an.
> ____________________________________________
> 
> Mein Wagen ist endlich fertig !!!
> ...


 
Sieht gut aus  Mit dem Schwarz Silber passt es auch gut zum Auto.


----------



## >ExX< (13. April 2012)

Sagt mal leute, der schlauch der vom luftfilter zum motor führt, und unteranderem zum öleinguss führt, ist an der anschlussstelle beim öl kaputt.
Ist das sehr schlimm?
Wie nennt man den schlauch?


----------



## 1821984 (13. April 2012)

Das ist die kurbelgehäuseentlüftung. Auf jeden fall solltest du prüfen ob die öffnng frei ist, sonst kann der motor sein Überdruck nicht loswerden. Zu merken daran, wenn beim öffnen des Öldeckels erstmal druck abgebaut wird (zischen). Kann aber sein das denn dort etwas öl mit rauskommt, wenn der schlauch nicht drauf ist


----------



## >ExX< (13. April 2012)

Wenn ich den deckel'abmache zischt nichts, immerhin ist der schlauch kaputt, und wenn würde es dur h den luftfilter herausgedrückt.
Was ich unlogisch finde ist dass es mit dem luftschlauch verbunden ist 
Oder kann da irgendwas verstopft sein?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wenn ich den deckel'abmache zischt nichts, immerhin ist der schlauch kaputt, und wenn würde es dur h den luftfilter herausgedrückt.
> Was ich unlogisch finde ist dass es mit dem luftschlauch verbunden ist
> Oder kann da irgendwas verstopft sein?



solltest du schon beheben, ist dein standgas nicht abnormal ?


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2012)

Sieht ganz okay aus. Zumindest besser als diese vollkommen überflüssigen "V 6 T", "V 8", "V 12" usw. Ich würde ihn immer noch komplett ohne nehmen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

Ich bin jetzt ein paar Tage "nackig" rumgefahren. War zwar besser als dieses unsägliche V6T aber doch ein wenig blank. Jetzt mit den Supercharged Badges bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Aber ich glaube ich gebe den Spritmonitor auf. Ist mir zuviel Psychoterror. Da traue ich mich kaum mal richtig Gas zu geben, da es einem ja sonst die ach so tollen Werte versaut. Hmm, mal schauen.....


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2012)

Haha.. 
Tja, so isses halt mit so einer Flunder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber im Ernst, du musst ja keinem den Minimalverbrauch zeigen. Fahr so, wie du willst, und dann kriegt man am Ende auch ein realistisches Alltags-Ergebnis. Ist echt 'ne gute Orientierungshilfe, also bitte, weitermachen.

Könntest du die Tage bitte nochmal ein Komplettbild jetzt mit Supercharged machen? Würde des gerne mit den Anfangsbildern vergleichen..


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

Falls wir morgen endlich mal ein bisschen Sonne haben, versuche ich mal ein paar anständige Fotos zu machen.
Mein Spritmonitor steht übrigens mittlerweile bei 11,55 l/100km. Aber ich fahre auch sehr vernünftig. Ich denke wenn man es krachen lassen würde, wären auch 18 Liter machbar. Und wenn man den Wagen nur Hügel hinaufschiebt und dann runter rollen lässt, sind womöglich sogar die "realitätsnahen" 8,5 l/100km aus dem Prospekt möglich.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. April 2012)

Hmm.. wenn du ihn auf völlig ebener Strecke ganz gemütlich bei 80 langpendeln lässt, sind wahrscheinlich so 8,8 bis 9,0 drin, würde ich mal schätzen. Dass irgendjemand es auf lange Zeit schafft, auf die Werksangabe zu kommen, bezweifele ich. Kurzfristig ja, aber das hilft niemandem.


----------



## ich558 (13. April 2012)

Hab kürzlich mit dem Q7 auch zum ersten mal es geschafft ihn unter 10l zu bringen nämlich 9,9.Gut bei uns ist es sehr hügelig aber man muss halt beschleunigen wie ein Smart der selbst nur halb Gas gibt und schön viel rollen lassen. Anders rum ham ich ihm ein anderes mal richtig getreten und war bei "nur" 14,5l.
Die Herstellerangaben sind in anbetracht dessen aber ein Witz. Solche Werte sind nur im Norden Deutschlands zu schaffen


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2012)

Hatte diese Woche zwei Verbrauchsextreme, die einem doch wirklich zeigen, wie viel spritsparend fahren ausmacht
Bin von Augsburg nach München, hinzugs fast überall Voll wos ging, kurzzeitig auch mal nur 130. Verbrauch->14l/100km
Zurück gings spritsparend bei 100-110 Tempomat, auch mal 80 in den Baustellen, Verbrauch ->6,5l/100km

Das der Unterschied so krass ausfällt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Vllt gedacht schon, aber wenn mans sich vor Augen führt ists schon heftig.

In der Stadt kann ich spritsparend fahren wie ich will, komme zumindest mittags, wenn halt viel los ist, nicht unter 10l, auch mal 11 sind drin. Lange wartezeiten bzw. Stop and go haben halt viel mitzureden.


*Und nochmal meine Frage, eine klare Antowrt erwünscht:

Hat E10 die selbe bzw. sehr ähnliche Klopffestigkeit wie Super+ oder ist es mit Super zu vergleichen?* *
Danke *


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> *Und nochmal meine Frage, eine klare Antowrt erwünscht:
> 
> Hat E10 die selbe bzw. sehr ähnliche Klopffestigkeit wie Super+ oder ist es mit Super zu vergleichen?* *
> Danke *


 
E10 hat 96,5 Oktan und dürfte damit ähnlich Klopffest wie Super+ sein. Ich würde es aber nur tanken, wenn dein Hersteller es für dein Modell frei gegeben hat.


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> solltest du schon beheben, ist dein standgas nicht abnormal ?


 Standgas ist bei 800 upm, verbrauch dann bei ca. 3,8 liter im stand, und rußen tuts nicht, also alles normal
Wie würde sich das denn äußern?


8800 GT schrieb:


> Hatte diese Woche zwei Verbrauchsextreme, die einem doch wirklich zeigen, wie viel spritsparend fahren ausmacht
> Bin von Augsburg nach München, hinzugs fast überall Voll wos ging, kurzzeitig auch mal nur 130. Verbrauch->14l/100km
> Zurück gings spritsparend bei 100-110 Tempomat, auch mal 80 in den Baustellen, Verbrauch ->6,5l/100km
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich meinen richtig trete, komm ich in den berich von 9 litern, mehr schaff ich einfach nicht herauszuholen, spritsparend im mix bei 7.2 liter


----------



## watercooled (14. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Standgas ist bei 800 upm, verbrauch dann bei ca. 3,8 liter im stand, und rußen tuts nicht, also alles normal
> Wie würde sich das denn äußern?
> 
> Wenn ich meinen richtig trete, komm ich in den berich von 9 litern, mehr schaff ich einfach nicht herauszuholen, spritsparend im mix bei 7.2 liter



Natürlich schaffst du das ^^ Such dir nen steilen Berg und jag ihn immer wieder bis zum 3. Gang. Dann stehenbleiben und nochmal


----------



## Lude969 (14. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich schaffst du das ^^ Such dir nen steilen Berg und jag ihn immer wieder bis zum 3. Gang. Dann stehenbleiben und nochmal



Habs mal gepackt mit em puma vollgetankt auf die autobahn und nach 186 km die reserve aufläuchten zu sehn  
Also nach oben hab ich keine probleme den verbrauch zu bekommen nach unten war immer so ne sache.


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Natürlich schaffst du das ^^ Such dir nen steilen Berg und jag ihn immer wieder bis zum 3. Gang. Dann stehenbleiben und nochmal


 
Ja, ich kann auch mal die überlandfahrten nur im dritten machen
Aber so im normalen verkehr komm ich nicht darüber, vielleicht wenn ich mal nur durch ne großstadt fahren würde.
Aber im stadtverkehr fahr ich auch im fünften gang, für mich ist das kein sparsames fahren, sondern normales fahren, weil man niemand anderen ausbremst.
Aus nem ort herausbeschleunigen wird halt in dritten geschaltet und ab 70 bis 80 wieder 5 te, fahre ganz gut damit


----------



## XE85 (14. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzWMitxLy-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





mfg


----------



## Freeak (14. April 2012)

Schon Krass, wie der Audi das da gemacht hat, aber ich weiß auch nicht was der Typ der das Video gemacht hat für eine Maschine hatte. Daher kann es auch gut sein das seine Kiste einfach zu langsam war.


----------



## moe (14. April 2012)

Hat hier jemand schon mal sowas reparieren lassen? Die Beulen sind nicht so wichtig, nur die Lackschäden sollten ausgebessert werden. Was kostet das so über den Daumen? Geht das noch mit Smart Repair?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (14. April 2012)

Wie wäre es wenn du dich mal auf den Schrottplätzen o.ä. nach einem Kotflügel und einer Tür (natürlich in der selben Farbe) umschaust ? 

Das wird zwar auch ein wenig kosten aber dafür sind auch die Beulen weg.


----------



## moe (14. April 2012)

Da hab ich als erstes dran gedacht, aber die Schrotthändler bei mir in der Gegend sind alles Abzocker. Da hab ich mir schon oft genug das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen. Für Kotflügel und Tür sind mMn so ca. 170-200 Taler fällig. Ist das nicht günstiger, wenn man die Lackschäden ausberssern lässt?


----------



## roadgecko (14. April 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Da hab ich als erstes dran gedacht, aber die Schrotthändler bei mir in der Gegend sind alles Abzocker. Da hab ich mir schon oft genug das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen. Für Kotflügel und Tür sind mMn so ca. 170-200 Taler fällig. Ist das nicht günstiger, wenn man die Lackschäden ausberssern lässt?


 
Also wenn man die Sachen NUR Lackieren würde könnte es meiner Meinung nach auf ca. den selben Preis kommen. Aber 200 € für Tür und Kotflügel sind doch in Ordnung oder nicht ?

___

Ich hab noch 1 Bild von gestern angehängt zwar nur Handy-Cam aber auch Teilweise mit Photoshop


----------



## nyso (14. April 2012)

Freeak schrieb:


> Schon Krass, wie der Audi das da gemacht hat, aber ich weiß auch nicht was der Typ der das Video gemacht hat für eine Maschine hatte. Daher kann es auch gut sein das seine Kiste einfach zu langsam war.



 Unverantwortlich sowas!
Pfui Teufel
Irgendwann kracht es dann mal, und eine Familie findet sich im Jenseits wieder


----------



## JC88 (14. April 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 1 Bild von gestern angehängt zwar nur Handy-Cam aber auch Teilweise mit Photoshop


 
Das Grafitti auf der Hauswand ist ja der Hammer
Wo ist das Bild gemacht worden?


----------



## moe (14. April 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Sachen NUR Lackieren würde könnte es meiner Meinung nach auf ca. den selben Preis kommen. Aber 200 € für Tür und Kotflügel sind doch in Ordnung oder nicht ?


 
Wenns bei 200 bleibt ist das wohl die beste Lösung. Aber die 200 € muss man auch erst mal haben. Die Kratzer am anderen Auto wollwn auch noch bezalht werden... -.-


----------



## Re4dt (14. April 2012)

nyso schrieb:


> Unverantwortlich sowas!


 Total /-Sign
In meinen Augen ist die Fahrweise ein Freifahrtschein in den Tod........ 

Sagtmal Leute ich muss mich demnächst schon nach meinem Erstauto umsehen... Was würdet ihr so empfehlen? Was haltet ihr von einem guten gebrauchten Audi 80er?


----------



## moe (14. April 2012)

Wenn du Schüler bist (hab ich richtig in Erinnerung, oder) und das Auto selber halten musst, dann lass es. Such dir eins, was weniger Durst hat.
Ansonsten ein gutes Auto, wenns in gutem Zustand ist.


----------



## JC88 (14. April 2012)

Als Erstauto würde ich defnintiv ein Wagen empfehlen mit nicht mehr als 80PS und mit einer guten Ersatzteilversorgung.
1. Lernt man so im normalen Alltagsverkehr viel besser andere Verkehrsteilnehmer einzuschätzen weil man beachten muss das man selbst nicht so schnell vom Fleck kommt
2. Ist es in einem Alter von 17-19 Jahren denke ich eher wichtig das Auto relativ günstig Unterhalten und reparieren zu können.

Ich krieg immer die Krätze wenn ich Führerscheinneulinge sehe die mit 17 oder 18 von den Eltern als erstes Auto nen Golf 5 oder 6 geschenkt bekommen...-.- sowas hirnrissiges...

Edit: meine Empfehlung ist sowas in der Richtung Polo/Corsa etc. Halt was mit nem Baujahr zwischen 95 und 99 würd ich sagen. Kriegt man relativ viele günstige Teile für, Abgasnormen sind noch haltbar (Haltungskosten) und nen Mega Spritverbrauch haben da auch die wenigsten


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2012)

Die empfohlenen Fahrzeuge sind halt nicht sonderlich sicher. Nach über 10 Jahren ist die Karosserie weich gekaut. Dann doch lieber der Golf VI.


----------



## JC88 (14. April 2012)

Wers Geld dafür hat, bitte, kanns gerne tun.
Aber ich bin jetzt mal vom "normalfall" ausgegangen. Ein Schüler der sein Auto selbst finanzieren muss. Und ich meine damit nicht nur laufende Kosten, sondern auch Reparaturen/Inspektionen usw.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2012)

Man kann an allem sparen aber nicht an der Sicherheit.
Insofern lieber ein neueres, ggfs. langweiliges, Fahrzeug. Als ein "kewles" Altes. Da Fahrzeuge, wie jeder Gegenstand, altern.


----------



## JC88 (14. April 2012)

Ich denke langweilige oder "kewle" Fahrzeugkriterien sollten im Fall eines Erstwagens keine Rolle spielen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2012)

Sehe ich auch so. Hauptsache sicher.


----------



## 8800 GT (14. April 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich krieg immer die Krätze wenn ich Führerscheinneulinge sehe die mit 17 oder 18 von den Eltern als erstes Auto nen Golf 5 oder 6 geschenkt bekommen...-.- sowas hirnrissiges...



was spricht dagegen? so ein neues Auto hat meist noch Garantie, dh. es entstehen keine Reparaturkosten, man hat damit keinen Ärger und es ist sicherer, verbraucht nicht mehr Sprit bei deutlich komfortablerem Fahren.


----------



## JC88 (14. April 2012)

Ja und wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist oder mal nicht greift?
Dann steht das sichere Auto rum.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2012)

Dann können die Eltern einspringen.
Oder man fährt wieder wenn man sich die Reparatur leisten kann.


----------



## Re4dt (14. April 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich krieg immer die Krätze wenn ich Führerscheinneulinge sehe die mit 17 oder 18 von den Eltern als erstes Auto nen Golf 5 oder 6 geschenkt bekommen...-.- sowas hirnrissiges...
> 
> Edit: meine Empfehlung ist sowas in der Richtung Polo/Corsa etc. Halt was mit nem Baujahr zwischen 95 und 99 würd ich sagen. Kriegt man relativ viele günstige Teile für, Abgasnormen sind noch haltbar (Haltungskosten) und nen Mega Spritverbrauch haben da auch die wenigsten


Ich kenne einen Kumpel der hat mit 18 einen BMW 123D bekommen mit 204PS (Jahreswagen) und dreimal dürft ihr raten was nach 4 Monaten mit dem Auto passiert ist......  Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung... 

Ich denke mal das ich mich dann doch eher nach einem Corsa/Polo/Punto(?) richten werde.  Für den Corsa bekommt man ja Ersatzteile hinterher geworfen...


----------



## JC88 (14. April 2012)

Man muss beachten, das man sich auch mit nem 45PS Corsa mit 100 Sachen aus ner Kurve schleudern kann, also in sofern Schützt nur der Gesunde Menschenverstand


----------



## roadgecko (14. April 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das Grafitti auf der Hauswand ist ja der Hammer
> Wo ist das Bild gemacht worden?


 
Das ist ein kleiner Tunnel an der Ruhr-Universität in Bochum. Die Grafittis sind erst eine Woche alt (Wohl gemerkt der ganze Tunnel), dort lagen letzten Samstag noch leere Kartons von Spraydosen und unmengen an leeren Flaschen rum


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2012)

Ich hab nen golf 4 mit 100 ps, von der leistung kein problem.
Wenn du nen polo oder corsa nimmst würde ich defenitiv eine mit er maschine von ca 70 oder 80 ps nehmen.
Mit 45 ps kommste kaum vom fleck, bist die ganze zeit mit dem pedal am anschlag, genauso wie der verbrauch dann


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2012)

Beachte auch die Versicherung, die ist bei den Anfängerklitschen meistens höher, als bei den "Renterautos".
Also einfach alle kosten zusammenrechnen und schauen was günstiger ist.


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2012)

Freeak schrieb:


> Schon Krass, wie der Audi das da gemacht hat, aber ich weiß auch nicht was der Typ der das Video gemacht hat für eine Maschine hatte. Daher kann es auch gut sein das seine Kiste einfach zu langsam war.


 
War ein alter Audi RS4 Biturbo. Irgendwo zwischen 500 und 700 PS 

@ Anfängerauto: Die typischen "Selbstmörderschüsseln" wie Golf 3 liegen versicherungstechnisch nicht ohne Gründe schon extrem hoch ...


----------



## Lolm@n (14. April 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne einen Kumpel der hat mit 18 einen BMW 123D bekommen mit 204PS (Jahreswagen) und dreimal dürft ihr raten was nach 4 Monaten mit dem Auto passiert ist......  Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung...
> 
> Ich denke mal das ich mich dann doch eher nach einem Corsa/Polo/Punto(?) richten werde.  Für den Corsa bekommt man ja Ersatzteile hinterher geworfen...



Für etwas gibt es ja den Corsa OPC  

ich fahre auch ab und an das familien auto mit >200PS auch damit kann man vernünfig fahren es kommt auch auf die selbstdisziplien an ich kenne auch 50 jährige die rasen oder mit 2 Promille nach hause fahren  immer alles am Alter fest machen finde ich lächerlich...

MfG


----------



## Freeak (14. April 2012)

@Re4dt

Also ich Finde als gutes Anfängerauto kann man fast jeden Kleinwagen nehmen, so wie ich zB. nen Ford Fiesta. Nimm aber lieber einen mit mehr PS, ich hatte ein Model mit lediglich 60 Pferdchen.

Aber auch wenn der Golf 3 Versicherungstechnisch recht Hoch eingestuft ist, ist es dennoch ein gutes Auto, und man kann auch sehr gut an Ersatzteile kommen.


----------



## Burn_out (14. April 2012)

Ich finde es lächerlich ein Erstauto an PS fest zu machen. Jeder soll das fahren wo er meint mit klarzukommen. Letztendlich ist es eine Frage der Einstellung und Reife wie man fährt. Ich persönlich habe zumindestens den Eindruck, dass es eher die 45PS Polo Fraktion ist die heizt wie die Irren. Nach dem Motto "fehlende PS werden durch Wahnsinn ersetzt".
Was ich nur als Tipp geben möchte. Suche dir ein Auto wo du eine gute Rundumsicht hast, was möglichst viele Sicherheitsfeatures hat, das Zuverlässig ist und dich von den Kosten nicht auffrisst. Bei neueren Autos würde ich mich selber schwer tun, es tut doch immer weh, wenn man da einen Kratzer oder eine Beule reinhaut.
Du solltest auch daran denken, dass du das Fahren noch richtig lernen muss. Der Führerschein gestattet dir nur am Verkehr teilzunehmen.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. April 2012)

Kann ich nur zustimmen.
Wenn das Budget nicht zu knapp ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall etwas neueres kleines nehmen.. teilweise gibt es bei denen bereits Parkpiepser u.Ä. Gerade wenn man am Anfang beim Parken die Ausmaße usw. nicht optimal einschätzen kann, ist das echt optimal. Ich hatte bei meinem Fahrschulwagen sowie fast allen Autos, die ich seitdem fahren durfte, Piepser.. erleichtert das Rangieren extremst.


----------



## moe (14. April 2012)

Parkpiepser würden meinem Auto auch nur guttun. 

Ich kann Burn_out und Whoosaa nur zustimmen. Such dir ein kleines, übersichtliches Auto zw. 70 und 100PS womit du gut zurecht kommst. Nen Corsa oder Golf 3 würde ich nicht unbedingt kaufen, da erdrückt dich die Versicherung, wenn dus nicht auf die Eltern versicherst. Und vorm Kauf unbedingt Probe fahren!


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2012)

Mein Anfängerauto war ein Suzuki Swift 1.3.   Ging nicht schlecht für seine 68 PS, wollt den dann noch komplett Leerräumen und zum 1.3 GTi mutieren lassen, aber dank Väterchen Rost den Plan verworfen. 

Der Motor müsste aber noch laufen, wenn auch schon in der 3. oder 4ten Karosse, der ist unkaputtbar


----------



## Lude969 (14. April 2012)

Meine damalige freundin hatte nen 1,2l 3 zylinder b corsa. Wie oft is sie auffer autobahn nem lkw hinterher auf die linke spur und auf einmal kam nen auto von hinten. Nicht das nicht nach hinten geschaut wurde. Es fehlte einfach an durchzug mal schnell auf 120 zu beschleunigen und am lkw vorbeizuziehen und dann die linke spur wieder freizumachen. Klar mit runterschalten usw hätte man da auch etwas sportlicher beschleunigen können aber wer macht das schon von den älteren fahrern oder weiblichen fahranfängern? Höhepunkt war nen autobahnstück das steil nach oben ging sie drückte bei tempo 90 vollgas doch wir wurden immer langsamer bis ich bei tempo 70 ihr erklärt hab das man halt wohl oder übel runterschalten muss sonst blieben wir gleich stehen da uns mittlerweile die ersten lkws überholten. Also zuwenig ps sind meiner meinung auch nicht so toll. Vorallem können hier nen paar ps kleinere fehler ausbügeln. Wie bei meinem beispiel mit dem lkw. Auf die linke spur nicht richtig geschaut von hinten kommt jemand schnell gas gegeben rechts inne lücke un den hinten nicht geblockt. 

Ich hatte als anfangsauto nen puma 125 ps den mit den jahren immer weiter ausgebaut auf 200-220 ps je nach einstellung und hatte bis jetzt keinen unfall oder sonstiges. Wie hier schon manche sagen es kommt auf das was man im kopf hat an und nicht auf das unter der haube.


----------



## Freeak (14. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich finde es lächerlich ein Erstauto an PS fest zu machen. Jeder soll das fahren wo er meint mit klarzukommen. Letztendlich ist es eine Frage der Einstellung und Reife wie man fährt. Ich persönlich habe zumindestens den Eindruck, dass es eher die 45PS Polo Fraktion ist die heizt wie die Irren. Nach dem Motto "fehlende PS werden durch Wahnsinn ersetzt".



Ja, aber man sollte auch zukünftig Planen, was hat man davon ne Gurke mit 45 PS zu haben wenn man Täglich 30 Km Autobahn vor sich hat weil das meinetwegen der Kürzeste weg ist um auf Arbeit/Schule zu kommen?
Ich hatte mit meinen Fiesta und den vorhandenen 60 PS schon manchmal das Problem das der Durchzug gefehlt hat.
Ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Sichereitsrisiko, selbst wenn man ein Erfahrener Fahrer ist und den Abstand richtig Einschätzt.

Sowas mag im Stadtverkehr gehen, aber nicht wenn man in Ländlicher Umgebung Wohnt oder etwas Außerhalb der Stadt.
Ich finde ne Einigermaßen ordentliche Motorisierung darf es in meinen Augen schon sein.

Und beim Thema Golf 3 kann ich Entwarnung geben. Die Golf 3 Variant gehen von den Versicherungskosten her (Fahre seber einen Variant), und wie gesagt Ersatzteilteschnisch ist man da auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Lude969 (14. April 2012)

Freeak genau die erfahrung hatte ich auch mit meiner exfreundin wie oben beschrieben. So 70 ps sind nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2012)

Mein erstes Auto (was ich nicht direkt zu Klump gefahren habe) hatte 113 PS auf 1.080 kg Gewicht. Nach 2 Wochen habe ich es hassen gelernt, da man damit nicht vom Fleck kam. Insofern würde ich mit meiner heutigen Erfahrung nicht unter 150 PS einsteigen und aufgeladen sollte der Motor auch sein, damit man seine Pferde auch bei normalen Drehzahlen besuchen kann.


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2012)

113 ps auf 1080 kg sind aber gar nicht mal schlecht, kommste auf ein ziemlich ähnliches leistungsgewicht wie heutzutage die meisten autos mit 150 ps haben.


----------



## Lude969 (14. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erstes Auto (was ich nicht direkt zu Klump gefahren habe) hatte 113 PS auf 1.080 kg Gewicht. Nach 2 Wochen habe ich es hassen gelernt, da man damit nicht vom Fleck kam. Insofern würde ich mit meiner heutigen Erfahrung nicht unter 150 PS einsteigen und aufgeladen sollte der Motor auch sein, damit man seine Pferde auch bei normalen Drehzahlen besuchen kann.



Ironie an oder aus?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. April 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> 113 ps auf 1080 kg sind aber gar nicht mal schlecht, kommste auf ein ziemlich ähnliches leistungsgewicht wie heutzutage die meisten autos mit 150 ps haben.


 
Aber heutige Autos haben einen anderen Drehmoment- und damit Leistungsverlauf, so dass effektiv permanent mehr Leistung anliegt.

Nach rund einem Monat S5 erscheinen mir auch die 211 PS des TT bei weitem nicht mehr so toll wie noch zuvor. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## 1821984 (14. April 2012)

Das Video ist ja bei mir ume Ecke. Aber mir ist ein solcher Audi nicht bekannt. Leider kann man dort auch das Kennzeichen nicht erkennen. Aber wir haben hier ein sehr gute VW/Audi Scene, warum auch immer?

Sonst war es eine sehr interessante Beschleunigung Und die Leute, die mit Autos jenseits der 500PS fahren, sind alles aber keine Fahranfänger. Besonders, wenns denn noch umgebaute RS4 oder der gleichen sind.


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber heutige Autos haben einen anderen Drehmoment- und damit Leistungsverlauf, so dass effektiv permanent mehr Leistung anliegt.
> 
> Nach rund einem Monat S5 erscheinen mir auch die 211 PS des TT bei weitem nicht mehr so toll wie noch zuvor. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Ja man gewöhnt sich zu schnell an Leistung, ich finde meinen 320d auch schon zu langweilig. Aber wenn ich beim Saisonreifenwechsel mal wieder ne Gehhilfe wie nen Picanto 1.0 für nen Tag bekomme bin ich schnell wieder froh den BMW zurück zu haben


----------



## Re4dt (14. April 2012)

Danke für eure Tipps und Erfahrungen werde es beim Kauf echt zu Herzen nehmen.  
Wenn ich glück haben sollte bekomm ich das Auto meiner Mutter.  Opel Zafira 2.2 DTI mit 125PS


----------



## Mosed (14. April 2012)

Ein Saugdiesel? ohje, es gibt doch echt nichts schlimmeres. Mag ja einen niedrigen Verbrauch haben, aber da passiert echt gar nichts beim Gas geben. "Viel" Hubraum und nichts dahinter.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. April 2012)

Und vor allen Dingen.. was will man denn als Jungspund mit einem Zafira? 
Ich mein, wenn man die Chance hat, günstig an ein Auto zu kommen, schön und gut.. aber ein Zafira? Die Familienkutsche schlechthin?^^
Da würde ich sogar lieber passen und des Benzingeld und sonstige Kosten sparen, um dann halt ein bissel später was Gescheites zu kaufen. Aber gut, jedem das Seine..


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2012)

Der 2.2 DTi ist ein Turbodiesel und geht sogar echt flott...

Und als Alltagskutsche ist ein Zafira das Schweizer Taschenmesser schlechthin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der 2.2 DTi ist ein Turbodiesel und geht sogar echt flott...


 
2,2 L Hubraum und nur 125PS  Das ist für einen Turbodiesel ja extrem wenig


----------



## Whoosaa (14. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:
			
		

> Und als Alltagskutsche ist ein Zafira das Schweizer Taschenmesser schlechthin.



Alltagskutsche für die Familie - ja. Fahranfänger-Wagen, der auch mal ein bisschen Spaß haben möchte, und keine Kinder/Einkäufe durch die Gegend transportieren muss? Ich wollte es nicht..


----------



## Re4dt (14. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der 2.2 DTi ist ein Turbodiesel und geht sogar echt flott...
> 
> Und als Alltagskutsche ist ein Zafira das Schweizer Taschenmesser schlechthin.


 Da hat er recht. Damit kommt man recht gut vom Fleck.  
Natürlich ist es "Imagemässig gesehen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und ich könnt mir gut vorstellen ich dann mit Dummen Sprüchen leben muss like -> "OMG du hast ja ne Familienkutsche bla bla" aber der Zafira ist Sicher(Airbags), Verbaucht zwischen 7-8l/100km, Dauerläufer usw. 
Ich mein dann muss ich auch ncihts Zahlen.  Wäre sozusagen Sponsored by Mom und den würd ich höchstens 1-2 Jahre behalten dann ein eigenen Wagen holen.


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Alltagskutsche für die Familie - ja.  Fahranfänger-Wagen, der auch mal ein bisschen Spaß haben möchte, und  keine Kinder/Einkäufe durch die Gegend transportieren muss? Ich wollte  es nicht..


 

Biste den mal gefahren? Der geht besser als man denkt. Und das Fahrwerk ist keinesfalls schwammig.   Oder wurdest eben von nem OPC versägt  Ich übrigens auch schon. Konnte den nicht abschütteln, hab ihn vorbeigelassen, die dicken Bremsscheiben + das Turbofauchen dann war der Fall klar 

Was nützt dem Fahranfänger eine Show and Shine Mühle wenn er mit 5 Freunden + Campinggerümpel in den Urlaub will, aufs Festival etc. (deswegen schaffen sich solche Leute in erste Linie das erste eigene KFZ an)


----------



## Whoosaa (15. April 2012)

Nö, bin ich nicht, aber andere Autos der Kategorie, und das ist ja relativ übertragbar. Dann noch ein bisschen logische Schlussfolgerung plus Image..
Und das mit Camping und so.. klar, könnte u.U. sinnvoll sein - ich würde nach den wenigen Malen, wie sowas Größeres stattfindet, aber niemals meinen Autokauf ausrichten. Und wenns hart auf hart kommt, kann man sich immer noch den Wagen von Mama oder Papa leihen.. oder einfach gleich zu Sixt gehen, gibts immer wieder spitzen Angebote für junge Leute.


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> E85 hat aber trotzdem eine geringere Energiedichte-> Auch abgestimmt mehr Leistung bei mehr Verbrauch.



Stimmt schon, ein Freund von mir hat auf E85 umgerüstet und verbraucht nun knapp 2.5L - 3L mehr bei gleicher Fahrweise. Somit spart man gar nicht mehr soviel... aber ich werde trotzdem alle drei Autos umrüsten. Vorallem hat er nur durch das Umstellen auf E85 gleich mal 17PS mehr (knapp 170PS waren es vorher). Das finde ich schon beachtlich, ziemlich genau 10%% mehr Leistung. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen richtig trete, komm ich in den berich von 9 litern, mehr schaff ich einfach nicht herauszuholen, spritsparend im mix bei 7.2 liter



Von solchen Werten kann ich nur träumen, bei mir ist die Spanne zwischen sparsam fahren und "tretten" knapp 8L nämlich 7 - 8L zu knapp 16 Liter.  



JC88 schrieb:


> Man muss beachten, das man sich auch mit nem 45PS Corsa mit 100 Sachen aus ner Kurve schleudern kann, also in sofern Schützt nur der Gesunde Menschenverstand



Genau so sieht es aus, mein Freundeskreis hat Fahrzeuge von 60PS hoch bis an die 500PS. Drei mal dürft ihr raten welche Leute es sind die mit quitschenden Reifen los fahren und welche davon ihre Autos schon an die Wand gesetzt haben. Kleiner Tip, keiner davon hatte eine PS Zahl im dreistelligen Bereich. Ich seh das bei meiner Freundin, die ist von 50PS auf 133PS umgestiegen und fährt seid dem wesentlich suveräner und vorrausschauender. 



Zoon schrieb:


> @ Anfängerauto: Die typischen "Selbstmörderschüsseln" wie Golf 3 liegen versicherungstechnisch nicht ohne Gründe schon extrem hoch ...


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht... mein Golf hat 1/3 von meinem Sunny gekostet. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> 113 ps auf 1080 kg sind aber gar nicht mal schlecht...



Quatsch... alles unter 300PS sind lahme Krücken und eines IT´s unwürdig


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Quatsch... alles unter 300PS sind lahme Krücken und eines IT´s unwürdig


 
Es ist nicht zwingend die absolute Leistung die es raus reißt oder nicht. Aber es war ein Saugmotor mit 1,8 Liter Hubraum, dadurch lagen bei meinen Alltagsdrehzahlen nur etwa 50 - 60 PS an. Wenn man da zu viert unterwegs war, konnte man den Kauf nur bereuen. Aber immerhin hat mir der Wagen den "Hass" auf Drehmomentarme Fahrzeuge geprägt, so dass mir sowas nie wieder in die Garage kommt.

Insofern lieber 150 PS welche so gut wie immer anliegen, als 200 PS die nur auf dem Papier existieren.


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2012)

Ganz ehrlich ich hoffe mein erstes Auto hat nicht unter 150PS (Blick auf A3 2.0TDi BMW 130i Golf GT...) Ich hasse es bei unserem Toyota so sehr wenn man absolut 0 Reserven hat und immer am Vollgas geben ist aber trotzdem nicht wirklich Beschleunigung verspürt. Ich fahr mit der Kiste sogar langsamer als mit dem andere 330 PS Audi  bei dem es super entspannt ist da man nicht mal 3000UPM erreichen muss um anständig vom Fleck zu kommen. Und das mit dem unverantwortlichen Rasen kommt immer auf die eigene Disziplin an. Ein Klassekammerad hat am ersten (!) Tag nach seinem 18er gleich einen Motorrachaden am Wagen der Eltern verursacht und der andere Fährt den Zafira mit qualmenden Reifen  
Generell finde ich aber das raten zu weniger Leistung gar nicht gut wenn man nur ein bisschen Spaß am Fahren hat. Und wie IT schon sagte Leistung die man sonst bei 5k UPM hat liegt bei stärkeren Motoren halt dann ein paar 1000 UPM früher an was deutlich komfortabler ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 2,2 L Hubraum und nur 125PS  Das ist für einen Turbodiesel ja extrem wenig


 DIe autos sind eben anders ausgelegt. MEhr auf haltbarkeit, niedrigen verbrauch, drehmoment usw. Sowie unser familienauto eben auch, hat auch nen 2 liter HDI und "nur" 90 PS, dafür aber ein gutes drehmoment das schon sehr weit unten anliegt, und einen guten verbrauch (so um die 5 liter, und das bei nem 10 jahre alten kleintransporter )
und der motor ist halt auch wartungsfreundlich und praktsich unkaputtbar, weil die belastung der bauteile dank der nicht zu hohen leistung recht niedrig ist 

@ich: klar macht mehr leistung auch spass, aber du vergisst wohl, das einige fahranfänger nicht alles von mami und papi bezahlt bekommen und ihr auto selbst unterhalten müssen. Und so ein 150-200PS auto ist für einen fahranfänger, der auch bei der versicherung noch recht hoch eingestuft ist, alleine praktisch unbezahlbar...
Und zu der "300PS" debatte: der größte faktor beim beschleunigen ist neben dem drehmoment immer noch das leistungsgewicht. Deshalb lässt ein 100PS mopped eben jedes 300 - 400 PS-Auto beim spurt locker stehen. Deswegen würde ich mir auch nie ein 2tonnen-bomber mit 300 PS zulegen. Lieber 100PS weniger und dafür ne tonne weniger gewicht. Ist nebenbei auch meistens günstiger in der anschaffung und im unterhalt


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich mir auch nie ein 2tonnen-bomber mit 300 PS zulegen. Lieber 100PS weniger und dafür ne tonne weniger gewicht. Ist nebenbei auch meistens günstiger in der anschaffung und im unterhalt


 
Wenn man das Auto Thema mehr als Hobby betrachtet, sollte man den Faktor Geld eher aussen vor lassen. Hobbys lohnen sich in den seltesten Fällen.

Zu dem 90 PS Drehmomentboliden, der hat auch relativ wenig von zuvor genantem. Das hat aber nichts mit Haltbarkeit zu tun, sondern war eher ein Lernprozess. Denn heute bauen auch die Franzossen ordentliche Turbodiesel.


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2012)

Hab mir schon ein paar Autos angesehen und 150 PS Autos deutscher Hersteller sind als gebracht Wagen wirklich nicht mehr teuer. Da ist man ab 6K € dabei. Und wer weniger ausgibt der darf wohl bald in der Werkstatt das bereuen. Der Verbrauch ist meistens nicht das Problem. Ein Corsa mit 60PS verbraucht ähnlich viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr als ein 150PS A3.
Thema Leistungsgewicht. Ein 1T Auto mit 200PS will ich sehen bei dem auch Ausstattung und Komfort nicht gänzlich fehlen  Naja ITs S5 wiegt auch 2T und geht mit den 330PS ab wie Sau. Die Leistung muss halt auch auf der Straße ankommen. Heutzutage sind 330PS auch kein besonders hoher Wert mehr da finde ich es schon beachtlich, dass Audi es schafft einen 2,4T Q7 damit in 6,5s auf 100 zu beschleunigen. Einen Porsche Cayenne S Hybrid mit 380PS braucht man mindestens um auch die selbe Fahrleistung zu haben. Selbst 300PS Kombis wie der E350 mit 300PS kommen da noch nicht ran. Der neue A6 3.0 TDI mit 313PS wiegt auch einiges aber schiebt einfach in jeder Lebenslage sauber voran und erreicht 100 in 5,3s. Sogesehen ist PS/k Verhältnis auch nicht mehr so bedeutend wie früher


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2012)

Das ist ja eben die kunst, auf alles zu verzichten was nicht zum fahren nötig ist. Ganz klar dass dies einigen Leuten gar nicht gefällt. Ich bin aber halt ein fan von dieser philosophie wie sie z.B. Lotus verfolgt. Alles was man nicht zum fahren braucht gehört nicht ins auto. Klima, servolenkung, Komfortsitze, Radio, Navi und alles das brauche ich in so nem auto nicht, denn es ist ausschliesslich zum fahren gebaut 
Und der reine WErt von 0-100 ist auch mehr für den stammtisch als für die praxis zu gebrauchen. Wichtig ist der durchzug und gerade bei höher motorisierten autos auch die beschleunigung jenseits der 100, bei noch stärkeren jenseits der 200 
und nochmal an IT: wenn magst du denn endlich einsehen, dass es auch noch leute gibt, die in einem kleintransporter keinen 200 PS motor brauchen der 8 liter diesel schluckt, sondern auch solche die einen sparsamen und wirtschaftlichen, und auch haltbaren motor wollen? Es mögen halt nicht alle nur Audi und 300 PS, aber ich glaube diese tatsache ist für dich sehr schwer zu akzeptieren  Und ein motor der bei gleichem hubraum nur die hälfte an spitzenleistung hat, ist in aller regel sehr wohl haltbarer und vor allem auch günstiger herzustellen, da weniger aufwendige und teure bauteile benötigt werden. Klar gibt es ausnahmen, aber diese dürften sich bei diesem vergleich wirklich selten halten...


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Das ist ja eben die kunst, auf alles zu verzichten was nicht zum fahren nötig ist. Ganz klar dass dies einigen Leuten gar nicht gefällt. Ich bin aber halt ein fan von dieser philosophie wie sie z.B. Lotus verfolgt. Alles was man nicht zum fahren braucht gehört nicht ins auto. Klima, servolenkung, Komfortsitze, Radio, Navi und alles das brauche ich in so nem auto nicht, denn es ist ausschliesslich zum fahren gebaut



Weg lassen ist keine Kunst, sondern das Einfachste überhaupt.
Wenn du nach dieser "Philosophie" wohnst, dann viel Spaß mit Luftmatratze und Zelt.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und der reine WErt von 0-100 ist auch mehr für den stammtisch als für die praxis zu gebrauchen. Wichtig ist der durchzug und gerade bei höher motorisierten autos auch die beschleunigung jenseits der 100, bei noch stärkeren jenseits der 200



Naja, in der 2 Tonnen Klasse gehts auch mit nur 300 PS gut auf 200 und höher. Ist immer die Frage wie diese 300 PS umgesetzt sind und ob es keine "Papier-Pferde" sind.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und nochmal an IT: wenn magst du denn endlich einsehen, dass es auch noch leute gibt, die in einem kleintransporter keinen 200 PS motor brauchen der 8 liter diesel schluckt, sondern auch solche die einen sparsamen und wirtschaftlichen, und auch haltbaren motor wollen? Es mögen halt nicht alle nur Audi und 300 PS, aber ich glaube diese tatsache ist für dich sehr schwer zu akzeptieren  Und ein motor der bei gleichem hubraum nur die hälfte an spitzenleistung hat, ist in aller regel sehr wohl haltbarer. Klar gibt es ausnahmen, aber diese dürften sich bei diesem vergleich wirklich selten halten...


 
Der HDi war vor 10 Jahren noch Schrott. Das hat mir Haltbarkeit nichts zu tun. Und das Drehmoment war halt auch noch für die Füße. Schau dir gleich alte MB oder VW Motoren an. Die hatten deutlich mehr Drehmoment + Leistung und halten mindestens ebenso lang.

Ich muss die nächsten Monate oder Jahre noch damit Leben das man mich in die Audi-Schublade steckt. Aber ich bin null markentreu. Wenn ich was cooles von einem anderen Hersteller finde, dann wechsel ich. Vor den beiden Audis hatte ich einen VW, davor Skoda, davor 2 BMWs, .... .
Übrigens momentan liebäugel ich mit dem Chevrolet Camaro. Ist also nicht wirklich ein Audi  .

Aber eins weiß ich auf jeden Fall. Erst nach dem Preis kaufen und dann den Schrott schönreden ist sehr durchschaubar. Ich mache es eher umgehert, erst informieren, ggfs. sparen wenn die Kohle nicht reicht und dann brauche ich mir keine fabel Argumente pro mein Zeugs ausdenken. Stichwort Haltbarkeit.....


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2012)

Wobei in den meisten Fällen ein Auto das schnell von 0-100 ist auch darüber nicht plötzlich in ein Loch fällt oder katastrophale Durchzugswerte aufweist. Mal abgesehen von den 1,4l Maschinen die auf 300PS gezüchtet wurden  Klar ist im Alltag der Durchzug wichtiger aber ab unter 7s Werten auf 100 geht man (oder ich^^) auch von gutem Durchzug aus.
Ich finde Leichtbau auch ganz Nett. Vor allem der XBOW hat es mir angetan aber diese Kisten wie Ariel Atom, Elise und Co sind im Alltag eher nicht zu gebrauchen. Da muss wenn dann ein GT3 RS her damit man wenigstens nicht nass wird


----------



## magnus1982 (15. April 2012)

Ich nuckel mit nem 94iger Audi S6 rum. Hat nun ca: 173000km runter. Maschine ist die 4,2l V8.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2012)

Der zieht bestimmt auch gut, aber wenig gelaufen isser
Für das alter


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2012)

Sprit Nuckeln tut der wohl auch gut.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wobei in den meisten Fällen ein Auto das schnell von 0-100 ist auch darüber nicht plötzlich in ein Loch fällt oder katastrophale Durchzugswerte aufweist. Mal abgesehen von den 1,4l Maschinen die auf 300PS gezüchtet wurden  Klar ist im Alltag der Durchzug wichtiger aber ab unter 7s Werten auf 100 geht man (oder ich^^) auch von gutem Durchzug aus.
> Ich finde Leichtbau auch ganz Nett. Vor allem der XBOW hat es mir angetan aber diese Kisten wie Ariel Atom, Elise und Co sind im Alltag eher nicht zu gebrauchen. Da muss wenn dann ein GT3 RS her damit man wenigstens nicht nass wird


 wobei der Xbow für mich das thema Leichtbau ziemlich verfehlt hat. Ist viel zu massiv dafür. 800 KG ist für mich kein wirklicher leichtbau, vor allem bei solchen offenen kisten. In dieser disziplin sind die engländer einfach zur zeit unschlagbar, Caterham, Ariel, Lotus und co sind da die maßstäbe  Donkervoort ist auch ganz nett. 
und mit dem "Mal abgesehen von den 1,4l Maschinen die auf 300PS gezüchtet wurden" entkräftigst du deine aussage dass 0-100 ein aussagekräftiger wert wäre, auch wieder selbst 

@IT: obwohl mir langsam leidig wird  Mag sein dass die VWs und Benz (wobei du bei denen ganz vorsichtig sein musst was das thema dieselmotoren angeht, vor allem zu früheren zeiten ) etwas stärker waren, aber dafür haben sie auch deutlich mehr gekostet. Und wie gesagt, es gibt auch leute für die muss ein kleintransporter nicht abgehen, sondern wirtschaftlich und günstig sein. Eben ein objekt um günstig von A nach B zu kommen, und dabei noch ordentlich stauraum haben. Und dafür reichen knapp 100PS und rund 200NM völlig aus, wie ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen kann... Weiss ja nicht ob du schonmal so einen kleintransporter gefahren bist, oder ob das unter deiner würde liegt...


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Sprit Nuckeln tut der wohl auch gut.



Wollte ich eben schreiben ^^


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2012)

Nicht ganz ich hab ja gesagt in den meisten Fällen sagt ein guter 0-100 Wert auch guten Durchzug aus aber so 1,4l 300PS Autos zählen sicher nicht zu den meisten Fällen 
Stimmt schon der XBOW ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ziemlich schwer aber er gefällt mir optisch am besten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz ich hab ja gesagt in den meisten Fällen sagt ein guter 0-100 Wert auch guten Durchzug aus aber so 1,4l 300PS Autos zählen sicher nicht zu den meisten Fällen
> Stimmt schon der XBOW ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ziemlich schwer aber er gefällt mir optisch am besten.


 "in der regel" lautet, wie so oft, der wichtige zusatz 
Vom aussehen geb ich dir recht, mir ist der Xbow mal auf der strasse begegnet, macht schon was her, breit und flach  aber ist halt irgendwie am thema vorbei, denn aussehen ist bei solchen autos (mMn) hintergründig. Wobei mir persönlich das design vom klassischen super7 extrem gut gefällt, vor allem mit fetten sitepipes


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon der XBOW ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ziemlich schwer aber er gefällt mir optisch am besten.


 
Ich kann den überhaupt nicht leiden 
Erstens klingt der nach nix und ist ja wie gesagt schon Sackschwer,für so ein Auto und kostet viel, da kann man besser einen CSR260 Superlight nehmen, der wiegt ca. 520Kg, hat ganze 260 PS und dreht bis fast 9000


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @IT: obwohl mir langsam leidig wird  Mag sein dass die VWs und Benz (wobei du bei denen ganz vorsichtig sein musst was das thema dieselmotoren angeht, vor allem zu früheren zeiten ) etwas stärker waren, aber dafür haben sie auch deutlich mehr gekostet. Und wie gesagt, es gibt auch leute für die muss ein kleintransporter nicht abgehen, sondern wirtschaftlich und günstig sein. Eben ein objekt um günstig von A nach B zu kommen, und dabei noch ordentlich stauraum haben. Und dafür reichen knapp 100PS und rund 200NM völlig aus, wie ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen kann... Weiss ja nicht ob du schonmal so einen kleintransporter gefahren bist, oder ob das unter deiner würde liegt...


 
200 Nm sind abartig schlecht, da war ja der Ur-TDi ein Drehmomentmonster dagegen  .
Ich bin auch schonmal einen Sprinter und auch einen T5 Gefahren aber mit ihren um die 400 Nm kann man das auch wenigstens fahren nennen. 
Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso du versuchst was schön zu reden wo nichts zum schön reden dran ist. Sag doch einfach: "Das Ding kann nichts, dafür war es billig". Klingt zwar nicht gut, hätte aber nicht so sehr den faden Beigeschmack, dass ständig irgendwelche pseudo Argumente aus den Fingern gesogen werden müssten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2012)

Ochje, du willst es nicht einsehen. Naja, dann halt zu den fakten: Dein hochgelobter, viel stärkerer TDI von VW, hat zu der gleichen zeit, also um 2002, im Caddy, der ja die direkte konkurenz zum Partner war/ist, in der 1.9 TDI variante 90 PS und sagenhafte 210Nm auf die welle gewuchtet. Ganze 10 Nm mehr bei 100cc weniger, wahnsinn. Ich glaube du weisst nicht ganz wie solche kleintransporter ausgelegt sind, und wenn du diese mit einem T5 vergleichst, dann sagt mir das dass du in diesem genre einfach keine ahnung hast, so leid es mir tut 
Komisch ist auch, dass der Partner in europa der meistverkaufte seiner klasse ist, obwohl er ja so kacke ist deiner meinung nach?!


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann den überhaupt nicht leiden
> Erstens klingt der nach nix und ist ja wie gesagt schon Sackschwer,für so ein Auto und kostet viel, da kann man besser einen CSR260 Superlight nehmen, der wiegt ca. 520Kg, hat ganze 260 PS und dreht bis fast 9000



Klar ist der Sound nicht besonders ist auch nur ein 2l Audi Motor aber ich würde trotzdem den KTM nehmen da er mir viel besser gefällt. Und 330PS bei 800kg machen auch Spaß


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ochje, du willst es nicht einsehen. Naja, dann halt zu den fakten: Dein hochgelobter, viel stärkerer TDI von VW, hat zu der gleichen zeit, also um 2002, im Caddy, der ja die direkte konkurenz zum Partner war/ist, in der 1.9 TDI variante 90 PS und sagenhafte 210Nm auf die welle gewuchtet. Ganze 10 Nm mehr bei 100cc weniger, wahnsinn.


 
Ähem der 90 PS 1.9 TDi war zu dem Zeitpunkt 11 Jahre alt. Und in andere Konzernmodellen gab es bei 1,9 Liter bis zu 150 PS und über 300 Nm.
Aber mit einem hast du recht. Nutzfahrzeuge interessieren mich nicht im Geringsten.


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2012)

Scheinbar kennen einige hier den Unterschied zwischen Drehmoment am Motor und Drehmoment am Rad nicht. Drehmoment am Motor ist genau so unwichtig wie Leistung am Motor, wichtig ist was am Rad ankommt. Wie wichtig Drehmoment ist sieht man hier: 

http://www.zeperfs.com/en/duel1966-176.htm

Mir reichen meine mikrigen 200nm absolut aus. Das Gesamtkonzept macht es aus, mir bringen 800nm nichts wenn ich dafür 3 mal schalten muss um auf 100km/h zu kommen. Drehmoment täuscht aber wunderbar einen starken Anzug vor, wird jeder merken der mal eine 90PS Diesel Möhre gefahren ist. Ich hab da lieber knapp über 1T Gewicht mit 200PS, als 2T und 400PS.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2012)

Damit hast du grundsätzlich Recht. Aber wenn am Motor keine Leistung anliegt, geht auch das Rad leer aus.

.::EDIT::.
Aber die realen Fahrleistungen stützen deine These nicht unbedingt.


----------



## magnus1982 (15. April 2012)

Verbrauch geht ab 12,5liter los. Ist auf LPG umgerüstet,daher recht günstig.


----------



## Zoon (15. April 2012)

magnus1982 schrieb:


> Ich nuckel mit nem 94iger Audi S6 rum. Hat nun ca: 173000km runter. Maschine ist die 4,2l V8.


 
 Und unverbastelt. Eine gute Anlage. Schön die alten Audi S Modelle -  haben Power und verzichten auf pubertäre optische Spielereien.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ähem der 90 PS 1.9 TDi war zu dem Zeitpunkt  11 Jahre alt. Und in andere Konzernmodellen gab es bei 1,9 Liter bis zu  150 PS und über 300 Nm.
> Aber mit einem hast du recht. Nutzfahrzeuge interessieren mich nicht im Geringsten.



Die 150 PS Version war auch ziemlich anfällig und ist auch so schnell aus den Prospekten verschwunden wie sie erschienen ist. Der 130 PS Rumpeldüse TDI war dagegen einigermaßen haltbar.

Hier war lokale Automesse - hatte 2 Möglichekeiten:

VW Beetle 1.2TSI, voll ausgestattet: 32.000 Euro  

 am Stand weiter:

Camaro Cabriolet 6.2 V8, EU Modell Neuwagen und zugelassen voll ausgestattet: 36.000 Euro 

Die Preise bei VW sind doch nicht mehr begreifbar ........


----------



## Burn_out (15. April 2012)

magnus1982 schrieb:


> Ich nuckel mit nem 94iger Audi S6 rum. Hat nun ca: 173000km runter. Maschine ist die 4,2l V8.


 
Hihi, nettes Auto. Damals konnte man zu den Audis wirklich noch Nasenbär sagen. Wirklich schlimm, dass die die Motoren direkt auf die Vorderachse genagelt haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hier war lokale Automesse - hatte 2 Möglichekeiten:
> 
> VW Beetle 1.2TSI, voll ausgestattet: 32.000 Euro
> 
> ...


 
Spätestens bei der Qualität und beim Fahrwerk bemerkt man den Unterschied und wer kann es sich leisten mit mehr als 20L/100Km zu fahren 



Burn_out schrieb:


> Hihi, nettes Auto. Damals konnte man zu den Audis wirklich noch Nasenbär sagen. Wirklich schlimm, dass die die Motoren direkt auf die Vorderachse genagelt haben.


 
Sogar *vor* der Vorderachse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Spätestens bei der Qualität und beim Fahrwerk bemerkt man den Unterschied und wer kann es sich leisten mit mehr als 20L/100Km zu fahren


 
Die Zeiten wo Ami Karren 20L und mehr verbraucht haben sind schon lange vorbei. Selbst den 5.7L V8 von meinem Dad kann man mit 14L fahren und das bei 2800 Kilo Leergewicht. Der Crysler von meiner Mutter verbraucht auch nur 8 - 11L je nach Fahrweise (3.5L V6 211PS) und das teil wiegt bestimmt auch 1700 Kilo aufwärts.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2012)

Wenn man etwas sportlich fährt ist man den 20L aber schon nah, 6.2L wollen vor jedem Zünden ja auch gefüllt werden 

Edit: Natürlich kann man den bestimmt auch mit 13-15L fahren, aber der Spaßfaktor ist sicherlich gering.
Im Moment fahren wir unseren Z4 2.5i auch mit "nur" 8,1L, im Sommer können da auch mal 14L stehen.


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2012)

Fahr mal sportlich mit einem deutschen oder japanischen Auto, dann schaffst du auch weit über 10 Liter.  Die Zeiten sind trotzdem vorbei wo der Ami ein Spritschlucker war. 

Detailansicht: Chevrolet - Camaro - Camaro 2SS/RS - Spritmonitor.de

Finde ich gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2012)

Ich finde einfach, dass jeder der sich so ein auto kauft, wissen muss dass sowas ziemlich hohe folgekosten hinter sich her zieht.
Spätestens wenn da irgendwo v8 mit 6.2 oder so steht, aber son camaro ist schon echt saugeil


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

Ich hatte den Camaro mal einschliesslich aller Folgekosten auf den Kilometerpreis umgerechnet und kam damit nur einen Cent pro Kilometer höher als mit dem TT. Insofern finde ich den Verbrauch nicht so wild, da der Kaufpreis so einiges kompensiert.


----------



## Burn_out (16. April 2012)

Hier mal ein kleiner Schwenk zu der Seriösität der Presse


> „Nach Angaben der Automobilwoche investierte die Volkswagen AG im  dritten Quartal des Jahres 2011 über 60 Millionen Euro in Werbung für  die Marke VW – das sind mit Abstand die höchsten Werbekosten der  Automobil-Branche. Abgeschlagen auf Rang zwei liegt Renault mit 38,3  Millionen Euro.* Allein 22,7 Millionen Euro zahlte VW an Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und  Fachzeitschriften. 700.000 Euro entfielen auf letzteres Medium, zu  welchem sich auch die AutoBild sowie die auto motor und sport zählen.* *Beide Blätter haben sich, wenn es um den VW up! geht, als  Werbeplattform bewährt. Die Test- und Fahrberichte des Neuwagens fielen  auffällig positiv auf – trotz augenfälliger Schwächen. In  Vergleichstests wurden diese kaschiert oder verschwiegen – so gewann der  up! jeden „Test“.“*
> 
> Quelle: http://www.autoaid.de/blog/


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

Quelle?(Also nicht die Automobilwoche sondern wer zitiert die?)


----------



## Burn_out (16. April 2012)

Ist editiert.

EDIT sagt: Ich muss mal hier den Toyota GT86 und Subaruo BRZ in den Raum werfen. Das scheinen super Autos zu werden und mal nicht so schwere Kisten wie sonst üblich.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte den Camaro mal einschliesslich aller Folgekosten auf den Kilometerpreis umgerechnet und kam damit nur einen Cent pro Kilometer höher als mit dem TT. Insofern finde ich den Verbrauch nicht so wild, da der Kaufpreis so einiges kompensiert.



Was zahlt man da denn an Steuern?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was zahlt man da denn an Steuern?


 
Die Steuer geht sind weniger als 400,- Euro im Jahr. Die Versicherung ist hart, würde mich etwa das Doppelte vom S5 Cabrio kosten.


----------



## ich558 (16. April 2012)

Wie entstehen die Versicherungsbeiträge für das jeweilige Auto eigentlich?


----------



## aloha84 (16. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Steuer geht sind weniger als 400,- Euro im Jahr. Die Versicherung ist hart, würde mich etwa das Doppelte vom S5 Cabrio kosten.


 
Was kostet denn der S5 in der Versicherung?

Zum Camaro: Ein Bekannter von mir fährt eine corvette C6 Cabrio, Bj: 2010.....mit SF 12 + 20000km im Jahr, bezahlt er knapp 680€ im Jahr (inkl. Vollkasko). Ich denke der Camaro wird sich etwas darunter einordnen.

Grüße


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein kleiner Schwenk zu der Seriösität der Presse



Wer hat je was anderes erwartet? Aber die meisten deutsche Autofahrer scheinen sich halt gerne verarschen und zu lassen und bezahlen gern viel Geld für einen Haufen Mist.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie entstehen die Versicherungsbeiträge für das jeweilige Auto eigentlich?


Reparaturkosten (Teile und Arbeitszeit), Unfallhäufigkeit, Einstufung des Vorgänger Modells.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wer hat je was anderes erwartet? Aber die meisten deutsche Autofahrer scheinen sich halt gerne verarschen und zu lassen und bezahlen gern viel Geld für einen Haufen Mist.


Wie CoD Spieler!


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wer hat je was anderes erwartet? Aber die meisten deutsche Autofahrer scheinen sich halt gerne verarschen und zu lassen und bezahlen gern viel Geld für einen Haufen Mist.


 
Im Vergleich zu anderen autos der selben Klasse finde ich Autos vom VW Konzern alles andere als Mist. Auch wenn die Preise Teilweise schon ein wenig überzogen sind.


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2012)

Mist würde ich es nicht unbedingt nennen, aber relativ langweilig im Gegensatz zu Konkurrenz.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der S5 in der Versicherung?



Ich habe SF9 und zahle 840,- Euro im Jahr (TK+VK).



aloha84 schrieb:


> Zum Camaro: Ein Bekannter von mir fährt eine corvette C6 Cabrio, Bj: 2010.....mit SF 12 + 20000km im Jahr, bezahlt er knapp 680€ im Jahr (inkl. Vollkasko). Ich denke der Camaro wird sich etwas darunter einordnen.


 
Bei meinen Konditionen liege ich irgendwo um die 1.600,- Euro im Jahr. Und die KFZ Steur beträgt 524,- Euro p.A..
Der Durchschnittsverbrauch liegt bei etwa 15 l/100km. Da sind die Kosten schnelle berechnet.

Wenn man 1,70 Euro pro Liter Super (E10) rechnet, bedeutet das bei 20tkm im Jahr, 5.100,- Euro für Sprit.

Macht unter dem Strich bei meiner Fahrleistung, Versicherung, etc.. 7.224,- Euro Betriebskosten + Wartung, Winterreifen, Öl. Also etwa 8.500,- Euro im Jahr. Klingt erstmal viel. Aber dafür kostet der Wagen fix und fertig keine 40.000,- Euro.

Zum Vergleich der S5: 238,- Euro Steuer, 840,- Euro Versicherung, 4.080,- Euro Sprit = 5.158,- Euro + Winterreifen (1.518,- Euro) + Wartung + Öl. Also etwa 6.000,- Euro pro Jahr. Aber dafür hat mein Wagen einen LP von über 74.000,- Euro.

Insofern ist der Gesamtaufwand beim Camaro deutlich niedriger als beim S5. Jeweils bezogen auf 3 Jahre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Anstatt so einem Schiff würde ich lieber einen Ami nehmen, welcher sportlicher um die Ecken zu zirkeln ist  und auch acht Töpfe hat, z.B. sowas Cobra USA Roadster, 5,7 Ltr. Chevy LT1 V8 Einspr. H-Ke als Cabrio/Roadster in Anröchte


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

Das ist jetzt aber nur bedingt mit einem voll alltagstauglichem Camaro vergleichbar. Da du dir als Cobra Besitzer auch noch ein zweites Fahrzeug zulegen musst.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. April 2012)

Als spass Auto bestimmt witzig. Aber ich glaube es is eher die Frage nach nem sportlichen alltagsauto oder?
Wobei der Kofferraum eines camaro auch nicht unbedingt riesig ist...


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wobei der Kofferraum eines camaro auch nicht unbedingt riesig ist...


 
Über 300 Liter. Ist wirklich nicht riesig. Aber in Kombination mit der Rückbank für die meisten Alltagssituationen mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nur bedingt mit einem voll alltagstauglichem Camaro vergleichbar. Da du dir als Cobra Besitzer auch noch ein zweites Fahrzeug zulegen musst.


 
Ein Camaro geht bei mir aber auch als Freizeit/ Wochenendauto durch 
Eine Cobra soll ja sehr amüsant zu fahren sein, mit nur einer Tonne Leergewicht, in Verbindung mit einem 5.7L Motor, die ist bestimmt sehr flott


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

Sicher ein schnelles Auto. Aber auch sehr speziell. Ich würde z.B. nicht reinpassen, bzw. würde es lächerlich aussehen wenn alles ab Stirn im Freien steht  .

Dazu kommt das die 2 Wagen Geschichte immer den Nachteil birgt, stets im falschen Fahrzeug zu sitzen. Sprich entweder du willst was spontan kaufen, triffst Leute oder was auch immer und hast keinen Platz oder du bis im "Langweiler" unterwegs und willst schnell fahren und es geht nicht.

Insofern bin ich eher ein Fan der "Allzweckwaffe". Immer schnell, immer praktisch.
Das war auch das Problem was ich mit dem TT hatte, lustiges fahren, schnell genug für mich. Aber null Nutzwert.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eine Cobra soll ja sehr amüsant zu fahren sein, mit nur einer Tonne Leergewicht, in Verbindung mit einem 5.7L Motor, die ist bestimmt sehr flott


"Die Cobra" wäre die von Caroll Shelby auf Basis des AC Ace. Die ist quasi unbezahlbar und hatte z.B. nie einen 5,7l Motor.
Je nach dem wer bei den Bezahlbaren gerade was wie nach gebaut hat(vor allem was man als Fahrwerk genommen hat, das vom Mustang ist da garantiert nicht erste Wahl) sind die mal sportlich, mal "interessant" zu fahren.

@IT Auch was die Innenraumgröße an geht gibt es alle Varianten, sicher auch welche für deinen Luxuskörper  .


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. April 2012)

Als "Allzweckswaffe" mag ich den Golf R  
oder nen Nissan 370Z... wobei ich den R vorziehen würde ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2012)

naja, Golf R find ich persönlich ne frechheit dass VW den noch "R" nennt. Hat mit dem ursprünglichen R eig nix mehr zu tun, das müssen sechszylinder sein.
Mag sein dass der vierzylinder effizienter ist und  etwas elastischer, aber ein Golf R ohne den typischen 6er-sound? Nie im leben, ich war immer ein fan vom R-Golf, bis die vierzylinder kamen. seitdem interessiert mich der karren nicht mehr, da kann ich grad n GTI kaufen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Die Cobra" wäre die von Caroll Shelby auf Basis des AC Ace. Die ist quasi unbezahlbar und hatte z.B. nie einen 5,7l Motor.
> Je nach dem wer bei den Bezahlbaren gerade was wie nach gebaut hat(vor allem was man als Fahrwerk genommen hat, das vom Mustang ist da garantiert nicht erste Wahl) sind die mal sportlich, mal "interessant" zu fahren.




Die hab ich ja auch nur auf die schnelle rausgesucht, wenn, dann würde ich sowieso bei Weineck vorbeischauen  Weineck | Motorenbau & exklusive Fahrzeuge
Eine originale AC Cobra kostet ja auch, wenn sie gut in schuss ist, an die 300.000€.


----------



## Burn_out (16. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, Golf R find ich persönlich ne frechheit dass VW den noch "R" nennt. Hat mit dem ursprünglichen R eig nix mehr zu tun, das müssen sechszylinder sein.
> Mag sein dass der vierzylinder effizienter ist und  etwas elastischer, aber ein Golf R ohne den typischen 6er-sound? Nie im leben, ich war immer ein fan vom R-Golf, bis die vierzylinder kamen. seitdem interessiert mich der karren nicht mehr, da kann ich grad n GTI kaufen


 
Auch der Golf R klingt recht gut. Für mich persönlich war die Fehlkonstruktion VR6 nie ein Pro Argument bei dem Auto, der Allradantrieb schon eher. Ich würde wetten, wenn der Golf GTI auch Allrad hätte würden deutlich weniger noch einen .:R kaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

Den R und den GTi kann man schlecht vergleichen. Trotz gleicher Basis sind es vollkommen unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge. Während der GTi den Motor aus tausend VW, Seat, Skoda Modellen hat, hat der R den Motor vom TT-S, S3, und diversen anderen R Modellen. 

Im übrigen sehe ich in der Zylinderzahl keinen Selbstzweck. Wenn ein V8 so langsam wie ein R4 wäre, dann wäre er für mich vollkommen uninteressant. Sprich es zählt nur was hinten rauskommt (und weniger der Weg).


----------



## Burn_out (16. April 2012)

Ja der EA113 war ein genialer Motor und hatte auch ein größeres Leistungspotenzial. Aber der EA888 ist auch ein guter Motor. Ich würde ihn sogar fast bevorzugen wegen der Steuerkette.


----------



## Mosed (16. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> ...Für mich persönlich war die Fehlkonstruktion VR6 ...



Auch wenn VW nicht mehr VR angibt, sind viele Motoren weiterhin VR-Motoren. Das R entfiel aus Marketinggründen.


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2012)

Welche wären das?

Vorallem war der VR ja kein wirklich VR Motor sondern irgendwas dazwischen, sofern ich mich erineren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Auch wenn VW nicht mehr VR angibt, sind viele Motoren weiterhin VR-Motoren. Das R entfiel aus Marketinggründen.


 
Das stimmt. Aber das dunkle VR Kapitel nähert sich derzeit seinem Ende. Bis auf den Passat, CC und Skoda Superb müsste der VR6 überall abgelöst sein.
Und sowohl der EA113 als auch der EA888 machen alles besser. 
Bei meinem ehemaligen TT z.B. ging der EA888 mit AVS besser in den ersten drei Gängen als der VR6 und das mit 39 minder PS. Und die ersten drei Gänge bedeutet bis ~185 km/h.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Schön wäre, wenn VW bei einem Modell mal vom Frontantrieb auf Heckantrieb geht, vorallem bei den V(R)6 Modellen  Viellicht wird der neue VW Roadster Bluesport ja Heckantrieb haben 

Edit: Viellicht sogar mit Mittelmotor und Heckantrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erste Fahrt VW Concept Blue Sport - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

Den VW Amarok kann man als reinen Hecktriebler bestellen. Ansonsten ist in der Serie eine Umstellung von FWD aud RWD kaum möglich, da das gesamte Modellkonzept auf einer Gleichteilstrategie aufbaut.
Wobei Heckantrieb in meinen Augen deutlich überbewertet ist. Auch FWD kann spaß machen wenn er gut gemacht ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Vielleicht wir der Blue Sport ja was, sieht zumindest sehr schön aus 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wobei Heckantrieb in meinen Augen deutlich überbewertet ist. Auch FWD kann spaß machen wenn er gut gemacht ist.


 
Ja, natürlich, aber Querfahren ist nicht möglich und das macht, finde ich, am meisten Spaß, vorallem im Regen und das geht wiederum nur mit Heckantrieb


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

Querfahren auf öffentlichen Straßen geht mal garnicht. Und Tracktools gibt es bei einem Brot und Butter Hersteller wie VW halt nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Querfahren auf öffentlichen Straßen geht mal garnicht.



Dafür nimmt man ja auch private Plätze 
Wenn der VW Blue Sport wirklich so gebaut wird, wie er auf diesen Fotos abgebildet ist, mit den ganzen gut gestalteten Details, wird er sicherlich ein Verkaufsschlager


----------



## moe (16. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edit: Viellicht sogar mit Mittelmotor und Heckantrieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Das Teil sieht ja aus wie das ungewollte Kind von nem RX-8 und nem TT mit einem Hauch von Lambo.  Können die sich nicht mal was innovatives einfallen lassen? (Wobei der Wagen jetzt so schlecht nicht aussieht.)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht ja aus wie das ungewollte Kind von nem RX-8 und nem TT mit einem Hauch von Lambo.  Können die sich nicht mal was innovatives einfallen lassen? (Wobei der Wagen jetzt so schlecht nicht aussieht.)


 
Ich hab mich schon in ihn verliebt


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

Zumindest ist es mal das erste Autos bei dem die "Serien"-Räder imo zu groß sind. Im Grunde eine nette Studie um zu zeigen was mit dem neuen Baukasten auch möglich wäre, aber zu verkaufen wohl nur als Audi TT.
Und wie der wohl so klingt mit nem Diesel im Rücken .

Plastikscheibe und unter 120l Kofferraum machen ihn jedenfalls noch weniger Alltagsfähig als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. April 2012)

o.O 
ich find den um ehrlich zu sein ziemlich hässlich.... 


Zum R: Wieso ist das ne Frechheit dass die ihn R nennen ? 
Es viel nur das "32" weg... ich mag das Downsizing auch nicht. Aber wenn man erstmal drinsitzt und damit fährt: Ein Traaaaum 

Und von wegen man kann mit FWD nicht driften.... Wenn man es richtig anstellt geht das ganz gut  
Er muss nur richtig gemacht sein


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2012)

naja, ohne VR6 ist ein Golf für mich kein R mehr  Der sound ist einfach unnachahmlich, da kommt kein asthmatikeratem aus nem aufgeblasenen vierer gegen an. 
Und was die leute an driften so toll finden kann ich nicht verstehen. Macht die reifen unnötig kaputt, bremst unnötig in kurven, ist vor allem auf öff. straßen sehr gefährlich und ist mMn auch ziemlich pubertär vor allem in den üblichen möchtegernprollcars wie 3er BMW und co 
Aber wers mag... 

@Katamaronid: Klar ist der Golf R auch kein schlechtes auto, hab ich nie gesagt. Allerdings hat er wie gesagt eig nix mehr mit der "R-Philosophie" zu tun, nämlich ein saugender Sechszylinder in VR anordung. Das war halt ein außergewöhnlicher Golf und auch generell ein auto dass man so nicht überall sieht, schon fast etwas exotisches dieser VR6, vor allem der klang  
Ein aufgeladener 4-Zylinder hingegen hat, zumindest für mich, absolut nichts ausgefallenes, anziehendes, exotisches. 
Und ob ein Auto mit so einer hohen leistung unbedingt und mit aller gewalt "vernünftig" sein muss, naja...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und wie der wohl so klingt mit nem Diesel im Rücken .


 
Ich weiß nun nicht, wie ein VW Diesel klingt, aber mein 118d klingt oberhalb von 3500 1/min richtig kernig und überhaupt nicht nach Diesel 
Die älteren TDIs von VW, die hatten immer diesen nagelnden Unterton, dass haben die neuen Motoren fast nicht mehr.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und was die leute an driften so toll finden kann ich nicht verstehen. Macht die reifen unnötig kaputt, bremst unnötig in kurven, ist vor allem auf öff. straßen sehr gefährlich und ist mMn auch ziemlich pubertär vor allem in den üblichen möchtegernprollcars wie 3er BMW und co
> Aber wers mag...


 
Driften muss man mal selber erleben, im Regen, auf einem Privatplatz, dann hast du sehr wenig Reifenabrieb und es macht sehr viel Spaß. Walter Rohl hat mal gesagt "Driften ist die Kunst, einen instabilen Zustand stabil zu halten" und das macht die Sache so interessant  Das z.B. ist ein gut gemachtes Video, der 1. Drift ist richtig gut geworden, ist allerdings auf einer öffentlichen Straße, was nicht so toll ist.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg0PCDCIqD4


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Katamaronid: Klar ist der Golf R auch kein schlechtes auto, hab ich nie gesagt. Allerdings hat er wie gesagt eig nix mehr mit der "R-Philosophie" zu tun, nämlich ein saugender Sechszylinder in VR anordung. Das war halt ein außergewöhnlicher Golf und auch generell ein auto dass man so nicht überall sieht, schon fast etwas exotisches dieser VR6, vor allem der klang
> Ein aufgeladener 4-Zylinder hingegen hat, zumindest für mich, absolut nichts ausgefallenes, anziehendes, exotisches.
> Und ob ein Auto mit so einer hohen leistung unbedingt und mit aller gewalt "vernünftig" sein muss, naja...


 
Ich verstehe was du meinst. Und du hast recht Soundmässig ist der .:R alles andere als Gewaltig, wobei er untenrum schon ziemlich nett Brummt, das verschwindet allerdings zunehmend, mit steigender Drehzahl. Der Klang des 5er R32 ist wirklich um welten besser und schöner. Und der 4er R32 gefällt mir im Gesamtkonzept am besten  

Allerdings merkst du von der Aufladung Recht wenig wie ich finde und mit Astmatikeratem hat das dann auch nix mehr zu tun 
Leider zeigt das Downsizing nicht nur in der Kompaktklasse ihre Spuren. Sogar Sportwagen fangen langsam damit an.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die hab ich ja auch nur auf die schnelle rausgesucht, wenn, dann würde ich sowieso bei Weineck vorbeischauen  Weineck | Motorenbau & exklusive Fahrzeuge
> Eine originale AC Cobra kostet ja auch, wenn sie gut in schuss ist, an die 300.000€.


 
Für dich Cobra Phoenix 5.7l Weineck Motor *Absolut Top* *4-TKM* als Sportwagen/Coupé in Osterode am Harz

Was ich an dennen aber hässlich finde ist die Motorhaube... der kleine Einlass der orginal Cobra ist viel schöner  aber die Motoren von Weineck sind schon geil  die bauen sie ja von Hand auf


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Für dich Cobra Phoenix 5.7l Weineck Motor *Absolut Top* *4-TKM* als Sportwagen/Coupé in Osterode am Harz
> 
> Was ich an dennen aber hässlich finde ist die Motorhaube... der kleine Einlass der orginal Cobra ist viel schöner  aber die Motoren von Weineck sind schon geil  die bauen sie ja von Hand auf


 
Ich schätze, dass man die auch mit der normalen Haube bekommen kann


----------



## Zoon (16. April 2012)

Geschenkt würd ich so ein Golf R auch nehmen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Geschenkt würd ich so ein Golf R auch nehmen.


 ich auch, würd ihn aber wieder verkaufen und dafür was englisches oder n R32 nehmen ^^


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass man die auch mit der normalen Haube bekommen kann


 
Das bezweifle ich schau dir mal folgendes Bild an dan weisst du auch wieso die Haube so geformt ist und wie soll das mit einer flacheren gehn?
Die Cobra | Weineck


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich schau dir mal folgendes Bild an dan weisst du auch wieso die Haube so geformt ist und wie soll das mit einer flacheren gehn?
> Die Cobra | Weineck



Der Motor hat 12,7L Hubraum ( 780cui )


----------



## Burn_out (16. April 2012)

Ich würde mich darüber auch freuen. Damals als es Audi nicht so gut ging war man ja am überlegen wegen Heckantrieb, aber VW wollte das nicht, da damals 2 Millionen Mark zu teuer waren. Nach dem Erfolg des Audi 100 war das Thema dann vom Tisch.
Ich liebäugel ja mit Audi A4, allerdings mag ich mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass das Konzept so Kopflastig ist. Man sieht es den Fahrzeugen ja auch optisch an, dass der Motor "ungünstig" liegt.

Man beachte den Abstand vordere Türkante zur Vorderachse.

http://fotos.autozeitung.de/462x347/images/bildergalerie/2011/04/Audi-Q3-2011-006.jpg

http://www.motorvision.de/images/720x480/19991/schnitzer-ac-5er.jpg

Das sieht für mich so undynamisch aus. Das Beispiel kann man auf praktisch alle VAG Fahrzeuge projezieren.

@Weineck Cobra: Die war bei Grip mal im "Test" und hat es nichmal geschafft ein paar Kilometer problemlos zu laufen


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Motor hat 12,7L Hubraum ( 780cui )


 
Aber die saugen auch bei den kleineren Motoren die Luft so an und ich denke kaum das die es eifach für ein Auto abändern könnnen....


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2012)

DIe Kopflastigkeit ist mit dem MLB und dem MQB vom Tisch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> @Weineck Cobra: Die war bei Grip mal im "Test" und hat es nichmal geschafft ein paar Kilometer problemlos zu laufen




Die war ja auch "überzüchtet" und Zitat von Weineck



> In dem Bericht verschwiegen wurde übrigens die Tatsache, daß die technischen Probleme des Testfahrzeugs daraus resultierten, daß Matthias bei der Fahrt auf der Landebahn einen Fahrfehler beging und mit einer Positionslampe kollidierte…


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

Komisch find ich auch die Behauptung dass mehr als 1200PS ja einfach nicht zu messen wären wo z.B. der kleine Chiptuner bei dem mein Wagen war einen >1000 kW Allradprüfstand hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Komisch find ich auch die Behauptung dass mehr als 1200PS ja einfach nicht zu messen wären wo z.B. der kleine Chiptuner bei dem mein Wagen war einen >1000 kW Allradprüfstand hat.


 
Vielleicht liegts am Drehmoment, was bei 16L Hubraum sicher sehr viel ist 
Beim Allradprüfstand verteilt sich die Kraft ja auch auf alle 4 Räder und 1600PS ist ja schon 'ne Hausnummer. Ich schätze, dass die keinen Prüfstand in der Nähe hatten, der so viel messen kann.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2012)

naja die 10l maschine leistet 880 PS dadurch glaube ich nicht daran das es 1200ps oder noch viel mehr sind....

Cobra Weineck Cobra 880 PS 10,8l Hubraum H-Kennzeichen als Cabrio/Roadster in Düsseldorf


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

Selbst die kleinsten Dynojets sind z.B. für über 1500PS und 1500Nm frei gegeben, egal ob Allrad oder Einachsig.


Lolm@n schrieb:


> naja die 10l maschine leistet 880 PS dadurch glaube ich nicht daran das es 1200ps oder noch viel mehr sind....
> 
> Cobra Weineck Cobra 880 PS 10,8l Hubraum H-Kennzeichen als Cabrio/Roadster in Düsseldorf


Das Ding darf nie im Leben eine H-Zulassung bekommen. Da hat wohl mal wieder jemand ordentlich geschmiert oder einen richtig dummen Prüfer erwischt.


----------



## Klutten (16. April 2012)

Bei einer kommenden HU sollte ein richtig denkender Prüfer die H-Zulassung umgehend wieder entziehen. Sicher nur ein Verkaufsargument, welches hinterher Bauchschmerzen macht.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Selbst die kleinsten Dynojets sind z.B. für über 1500PS und 1500Nm frei gegeben, egal ob Allrad oder Einachsig.
> 
> Das Ding darf nie im Leben eine H-Zulassung bekommen. Da hat wohl mal wieder jemand ordentlich geschmiert oder einen richtig dummen Prüfer erwischt.


 
ABER die 10l maschiene hat berets 1400nm 

Und ja das stimmt, denn die ist im vergleich zur vorherig geposteten von mir kein Umbau ('89) sondern ein Neuaufbau von Weineck  aber es gibt ja auch noch andere solche Autos z.B gab es von den Shelby GT500 Elanor zertifizierte nachbauten welche man mit Jahrgang 67, 68 oder 69 (weiss grad nicht den orginal Jahrgang) einlösen konnte...

PS: wie ist das eig. genau mit der H zulassung bei euch was Versicherung, Steuern und km-Limitierungen angeht? Ich habe das gefühl das ist bei und in CH ein wenig anders gelösst....


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

H gibts nach 30 Jahren bei gutem Zustand(afair 2-). Dabei ist nur Originaltrim bzw. zeitgenössisches Tuning erlaubt. Ausnahmen gibt es bei der Sicherheit wie 12V Beleuchtung und Anschnaller, die darf man ungestraft nachrüsten
H bedeutet dann einen ziemlich niedrigen Einheitsteuersatz und freie Fahrt in Umweltzonen. Unterbringung, gefahrene Kilometer etc. interessiert nur die Versicherung.


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2012)

Ich meine die Zustandsnote hat keinen Einfluss sonder nur ob es "erhaltungswürdig" ist.


----------



## Klutten (16. April 2012)

Es gibt eine Zustandsbewertung. Grob umrissen dürfen schon ein paar kleine Roststellen oder Schadstellen am Lack vorhanden sein, aber Durchrostungen und schlecht instandgesetzte Stellen sind bei einer Abnahme nach §23 StVZO nicht zulässig.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine die Zustandsnote hat keinen Einfluss sonder nur ob es "erhaltungswürdig" ist.



Was an der Zustandsnote fest gemacht wird...


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2012)

Richtig ein Note 4 Oldtimer wird nie ein H Kennzeichen bekommen. Rein zur Information:

*Note 1 (makellos)*
Der Zustand nach gerade vollendeter fotodokumentierter kompletter Automobilrestaurierung durch einen Fachmann für genau den restaurierten Typ, der hierfür mit hohem Aufwand exzellente Arbeit geleistet haben muss.
(Auf Englisch oftmals „Body Off Restoration“ genannt: Die Karosserie ist hierzu vom Fahrwerk getrennt gewesen, alle Achsen herausgenommen worden (letztlich ist jede Verschraubung usw. gelöst gewesen und jedes Einzelteil inspiziert und überholt worden).
Der Wagen ist wie neu oder sogar besser. Dazu gehören auch „Matching Numbers“, d. h. der Nachweis, dass ein bestimmtes Fahrzeug mit genau demselben Motor und dem Getriebe vom Band lief, mit dem er jetzt angeboten wird. Soweit nachvollziehbar, gilt dies auch für alle übrigen Teile (etwa beim Porsche 356 oder Aston Martin lässt sich eine solche Aussage für weitere Teile treffen). Außerdem müssen sowohl die Lackfarbe als auch die Farbe der Innenausstattung der Originalfarbe entsprechen.
„Note Eins“ ist ein äußerst seltener Zustand, gewiss weitaus weniger häufig reell bewertet, als man ihn angepriesen liest. Die Faustformel ist: Nur einer von vier angebotenen verdient die „Eins“. Häufiger Fehler falschbehaupteter „Einser“ ist das Hinzufügen von Chrom, wo original keiner war. Einzige Abweichung, die zugelassen ist: Das frühere Cadmieren; es wird heute aus Umweltschutzgründen nicht mehr ausgeführt.

*Note 2 (guter Zustand)*
Zustand, wie ihn ein komplett restaurierter Wagen nach ca. drei Jahren pfleglichem Gebrauch hat. Zulässig sind Gebrauchsspuren in Form von ausgebesserten Steinschlägen, Putzspuren im Lack, Spuren an der Pedalerie. Auch den Zustand zwei erreicht man nach einer aufwendigen Restaurierung, wobei an die Ausführungsqualität und die Originaltreue hohe Anforderungen zu stellen sind. Verbesserungen, z. B. ein Getriebe aus einem anderen Modell oder etwa ein anderer Vergaser bei VW-Boxermotoren, sind grundsätzlich zulässig, müssen aber unbedingt rückbaubar sein. Auf keinen Fall darf ein „Zustand 2“-Wagen Rost aufweisen, gleich in welchem Umfang oder ob er noch unsichtbar ist.

*Note 3 (gebrauchter Zustand)*
Zustand, wie ihn ein total restaurierter Wagen nach ca. zehn Jahren pfleglichem Gebrauch hat. Der augenfälligste Unterschied zur Note 2 besteht in der Tatsache, dass Fahrzeuge im Zustand 3 Rost aufweisen dürfen. Dieser darf jedoch auf keinen Fall an tragenden Teilen sein. Der Motor sollte in Typ und Leistung (nicht im Baujahr) dem Motor des Originalfahrzeugs entsprechen. Ist das nicht der Fall, kann dies als Indiz für einen Zustand 4 gelten, nicht aber als Beweis. Der „Zustand 3“-Wagen ist sofort gebrauchstauglich und verkehrssicher.

*Note 4 (verbrauchter Zustand)*
Ein „Zustand 4“-Wagen ist nicht sofort gebrauchstüchtig, aber rollfähig. Der Motor muss drehen. Es müssen alle Teile für eine Restaurierung vorhanden sein. Für den Wert eines solchen Wagens ist entscheidend, ob sich der Wagen „auf dem Weg der Besserung“ oder auf dem „absteigenden Ast“ befindet. Zur erstgenannten Kategorie gehört ein Fahrzeug, dessen Restaurierung bereits nennenswert begonnen hat. Letzterer Gruppe gehören Fahrzeuge an, die über die Jahre stetig abgenutzt wurden und auf diesem Weg in den Zustand 4 geraten sind.

*Note 5 (restaurierungsbedürftiger Zustand)*
Fahrzeuge im Zustand 5 sind mit gerade noch vertretbarem Aufwand restaurierbar. In der Regel werden diese Fahrzeuge als sogenannte Teileträger gehandelt (bzw. mit der Angabe „zum Ausschlachten“). Hier hängt der Wert des Wagens maßgeblich von zwei Faktoren ab, nämlich zum einen der Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen und zum anderen dem Maß der Schäden an der Bodengruppe oder an der Karosserie. Fahrzeuge im Zustand 5 sind mehr wert, wenn die Versorgung mit Teilen noch gut ist. Dies ist insbesondere dann der Fall, wenn der Hersteller eine gute Ersatzteileversorgung auch für Oldtimer hat oder wenn eine Szene aus Liebhabern und Händlern eine funktionierende Ersatzteilversorgung sicherstellt, wie z. B. bei vielen englischen Fahrzeugen. Auf ähnlich hohem Niveau befindet sich allerdings auch die Ersatzteilversorgung durch BMW, Porsche und Mercedes-Benz für ihre alten Modelle. Meist hat dies allerdings dann auch einen der Qualität der Ersatzteilversorgung entsprechenden Preis zur Folge
Der Schrottwert stellt dabei keine Sockel-Linie für den Wert dar, da es oftmals ideelle Gründe gibt, ein Fahrzeug zu erhalten und nicht der (teilweise ökonomischeren) Metallverwertung zuzuführen. Es kann dadurch die paradoxe Situation entstehen, dass ein Produkt durch Aufwenden von Arbeit weniger wert geworden ist.

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2012)

Was ich mich dann frage was ist mit den sog. Ratten?


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2012)

das dürfte wohl unter "kunst" fallen, n H-kennzeichen wird son teil wohl nie kriegen  Zurecht, ich finde diese autos einfach nur abartig hässlich und schade um die teilweise noch schönen und wertvollen autos. Solche leute könnte ich


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2012)

Und ich hasse alles (perfekt) restaurierte, da ´kann ich mir auch ein neues Auto ausm Werk holen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und ich hasse alles (perfekt) restaurierte, da ´kann ich mir auch ein neues Auto ausm Werk holen.


 na, dann hol dir mal n 40 jahre altes auto neu ausm werk, falls es dieses überhaupt nich gibt  Ich find gute restaurateure gut, sie tun was gutes, sieh erhalten alte werte für die jungen leute


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2012)

Morgan hat solche Autos.

Und das was der Mainstream(Golf,Käfer,911) sind halt.IMHO nicht so interessant.


----------



## Klutten (16. April 2012)

Ich durfte diese Woche mal wieder einen unrestaurierten Käfer prüfen. Baujahr ~61, Zustand ~2, Erstbesitz, ~60.000 km und nur zu besonderen Anlässen noch auf der Straße - jedes Jahr eine Inspektion und alle 2 Jahre eine HU. Das war mal wieder ein schönes Erlebnis.  So mancher hier würde bei solch einem Fahrzeug nicht mal das Licht (6V) oder die Scheibenwische zum laufen bekommen. 

Die Fahrt auf die Bühne war nur mit einer zweiten Person möglich. Ein alter Käfer hat eine Spurweite, die nicht mal an einen Fox heranreicht. Der Wagen steht beidseitig auf Kante.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> H gibts nach 30 Jahren bei gutem Zustand(afair 2-). Dabei ist nur Originaltrim bzw. zeitgenössisches Tuning erlaubt. Ausnahmen gibt es bei der Sicherheit wie 12V Beleuchtung und Anschnaller, die darf man ungestraft nachrüsten
> H bedeutet dann einen ziemlich niedrigen Einheitsteuersatz und freie Fahrt in Umweltzonen. Unterbringung, gefahrene Kilometer etc. interessiert nur die Versicherung.


 
Ok danke 

Bei uns darf man nur 2000 bis 3000km im Jahr fahren falls man ihn so einlöst (kommt auf die umstände und das Fahrzeug an) 30 Jahre sind identisch nur hat der Prüfer bei seltenen Autos usw. einen spielraum sprich es können auch einzelne neuere Autos einlösen...


----------



## computertod (16. April 2012)

nur 2-3k km? würd mir nicht reichen...


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> nur 2-3k km? würd mir nicht reichen...


 
Man will damit auch verhindern das man einen Oldtimer als Alltagswagen fährt, wenn man das will muss man ihn normal einlösen wie ein neuer PKW


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2012)

Der Schweizer Veteranenstatus ist afaik auch sonst etwas strenger. Umbau auf Doppelvergaser z.B(=zeitgenössisches Tuning) hätte HanFred aus dem alten PCG(H) Forum damals bei seinen Cortina die Einstufung gekostet.


----------



## computertod (16. April 2012)

schon klar, aber trotzdem erscheints mir etwas wenig


----------



## Lolm@n (16. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Schweizer Veteranenstatus ist afaik auch sonst etwas strenger. Umbau auf Doppelvergaser z.B(=zeitgenössisches Tuning) hätte HanFred aus dem alten PCG(H) Forum damals bei seinen Cortina die Einstufung gekostet.


 
Ok, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ich kenne nur eine Person die einen Alfa Spider hat und der ist komplett neu aufgebaut (war zuvor böse gesagt ein Rosthaufen) und hatte keine Probleme den einzulösen obwohl auch diverse elektronische Sachen zumindest leicht angepasst wurden.



computertod schrieb:


> schon klar, aber trotzdem erscheints mir etwas wenig


 
Sorry aber wenn es ein schön Wetter Auto ist macht man aber auch nicht mehr als 3k im Jahr. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Ok, 5k km könnte man dem schon zugestehen aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2012)

10k fahr ich gerade mal mit meinem Daily, da würden mir 3k fürs Sommerauto sicherlich auch reichen. Sowas holt man ja nicht jeden Tag raus  Aber in Deutschland gibt es soweit ich weiß eh keine Begrenzung was die Laufleistung pro Jahr angeht.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2012)

Wie gesagt: In Deutschland interessiert sich der Staat überhaupt nicht für die Kilometerleistung. Alle Steuersätze snd unabhängig davon. 
Die typischen Oldtimerversicherungen setzen aber auch recht enge Limits(vorallem wenn es noch ein Youngtimer, also unter 30 aber Schützenswert ist). Ich glaub der Italiener von meinem Vater darf 5tkm. Natürlich kann man auch einfach mehr zahlen, dann darf man auch weiter fahren.

Der größte Vorteil von H-Kennzeichen ist imo sowieso die Umweltzonen-Freigabe. Die Steuerersparnis ist zwar nett aber für die meisten Oldtimer nicht soo wichtig(der Unterhalt kostet eh deutlich mehr).


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. April 2012)

Wer legt denn eigentlich fest, ob ein Auto Schützenswert ist ? Un an welchen Kriterien wird das festgemacht ?


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2012)

Für Youngtimerversicherung macht das der Versicherer selbst machen. Meist über Zustandsnote+Restwert+Fahrleistung. Letztere beiden sind der Unterschied gegenüber den "echten" Oldtimern mit >30 Jahren auf dem Buckel. 
Über den TÜV bei "echten" Oldtimern steht weiter vorne schon genug.


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. April 2012)

Ist eigentlich solang das Auto an sich gut in Schuss ist, die Kilometerleistung dann egal ? 
Schon oder ? Würde ja sonst keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2012)

Ich persönlich habe die Hoffnung das mein zweiter NX einmal ein H-Kennzeichen bekommt. Jedoch dauert das noch 9 Jahre...


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2012)

Ist er denn noch im Originalzustand?


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich solang das Auto an sich gut in Schuss ist, die Kilometerleistung dann egal ?
> Schon oder ? Würde ja sonst keinen Sinn machen.


Kilometerleistung an sich ist kein Kriterium für den Zustand eines Autos und deswegen natürlich auch keins bei der Einstufung Oldtimer/nicht schützenswert.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. April 2012)

Mal ne Frage nebenbei. Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 100 Oktan Benzin?
Ich fuhr heute durch die halbe Schweiz und konnte bei den Shelltankstellen nirgends 98er finden also habe ich 100er getankt (95 wollte ich nicht, da auf meinem Tankdeckel schon 98 vermerkt ist.. :/).


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2012)

Wenn es das Auto nicht unterstützt oder braucht, bringt es dir nicht viel. Es schadet zwar nicht... aber es ist halt dann unnötig.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2012)

Hier begann die letzte Spritdiskussion. Da kommt alles von Ultimate 102 bis E10 zur Sprache:
extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17750-der-auto-thread.html#post4124220


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist er denn noch im Originalzustand?



Allerdings muss ein Autos nicht im Orginalzustand sein, es reicht wenn es ein Zeitgenöschische Tuning.
Also es die Teile damals schom gab.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ein Autos nicht im Orginalzustand sein, es reicht wenn es ein Zeitgenöschische Tuning.
> Also es die Teile damals schom gab.


 
Dieser Satz wird interessant wenn die Skyline ins H Alter kommen  geht auch nur noch 7 Jahre beim GT-R R32


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2012)

Ich hatte ja schon einige Oldtimer mit H-Kennzeichen, aber keiner davon hätte sich als Alltagswagen geeignet. Jedoch sind 9 Jahre noch eine Ewigkeit, wer weiß ob da meine drei Nissans noch leben (vom roten gehe ich aber stark aus).


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ein Autos nicht im Orginalzustand sein, es reicht wenn es ein Zeitgenöschische Tuning.
> Also es die Teile damals schom gab.


 
Man redet von "*weitestgehend *im Originalzustand". Zeitgenössisches Tuning soll eher den Bereich der - nennen wir sie - Werkstuner abdecken. Zum Beispiel damalige Lorinser-Umbauten bei Mercedes oder diverse andere auch. Der Begriff ist aber dehnbar und wird sicher von Fall zu Fall entschieden. Ein total umgebauter NX wird aber nie ein H-Kennzeichen erhalten. Hier muss man sich eben fragen, ob dieser überhaupt in den Bereich des zu schützenden Kulturgutes gehört. Nicht jedes alte Auto kann ein "echter" Oldtimer werden - manche sind eben nur alte Autos mit Liebhaberwert einer gewissen Klientel.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2012)

Ich rede nicht von einem komplett umgebauten NX sondern von meinem zweiten, welcher absolut Serie ist. Dazu noch ungeschweißt und in einem hervorragenden Zustand. Denke die Vorraussetzungen sind da, jedoch ist es richtig das nicht jedes Auto nur durch das alter zu einem Oldtimer wird. Aber vielleicht habe ich Glück...


----------



## Lolm@n (18. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Man redet von "weitestgehend im Originalzustand". Zeitgenössisches Tuning soll eher den Bereich der - nennen wir sie - Werkstuner abdecken. Zum Beispiel damalige Lorinser-Umbauten bei Mercedes oder diverse andere auch. Der Begriff ist aber dehnbar und wird sicher von Fall zu Fall entschieden. Ein total umgebauter NX wird aber nie ein H-Kennzeichen erhalten. Hier muss man sich eben fragen, ob dieser überhaupt in den Bereich des zu schützenden Kulturgutes gehört. Nicht jedes alte Auto kann ein "echter" Oldtimer werden - manche sind eben nur alte Autos mit Liebhaberwert einer gewissen Klientel.



Naja als was zählt dann Nismo? Und all die mit nismo Parts umgerüsteten Nissans


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2012)

Da Nismo der offizielle Tuner von Nissan ist, würde ein Nismo Modell wie z.B. der Skyline R33 400R unter zeitgenössisches Tuning fallen. Wobei das für mich wiederum eigenständige Modelle sind und somit eigentlich kein "Tuning" ist. Unter zeitgenössisches Tuning kann man auch Tuningparts verstehen, die man damals schon kaufen konnte wie Alufelgen, diverse Fahrwerke (die vll sogar schon ab Werk dazu bestellt werden konnten) usw. Dies ist dann aber auch schon wieder Auslegungssache und liegt im ermessen des Prüfers.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2012)

Zeitgenössisches Tuning sind z.B. bei 70er-80er Jahre Karren die BBS Kreuzspeichen Felgen. Die waren ja schon fast Pflicht bei etwas sportlicheren Wagen.


----------



## Burn_out (18. April 2012)

Bei den Amis gabs damals auch schon Luftfahrwerke, aber trotzdem ist es schwer hier in DE ein H Kennzeichen dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2012)

Es muss dann halt ein Luftfahrwerk aus der Zeit und nicht einfach irgend ein neues Lowrider Zeugs sein  .


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. April 2012)

Hi,
ich quäle mich schon seit ein paar Tagen mit der Suche nach neuen Felgen für meinen A6 4F rum.
Angedacht sind dunkle 19er mit möglichst wenig Speichen.
Lochkreis 112/5 , ET 35 bis 48 für Sommereifen 255/35.

Hat jemand ein paar Anregungen?
Mir ist klar, dass man bei solch einem individuellen Produkt keine allgemeine Kaufempfehlung
abgeben kann. Ein paar Tips, was gerade "angesagt" ist, wären trotzdem hilfreich.

Danke.


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2012)

Auf jedenfalls ordentlich groß im Durchmesser. 18" oder 19" ich finde bei BBS ein paar ganz hübsch


----------



## ich558 (18. April 2012)

Da ist man *EINMAL *2h nicht zu Hause in diesem Zeitraum in dem man sonst immer zu Hause ist und schon fährt irgendein Bekannter mit seinem neuen Murcielago zu uns und lässt meinen kleinen Bruder eine Runde mitfahren  Da sowas natürlich nichts besonderes ist wird dabei natürlich auf Fotos verzichtet und obs ein LP 670 oder der 650 Roadster war kann auch keiner genau sagen 
Manchmal möchte ich mir einfach nur einen Kugel in den Kopf jagen


----------



## Whoosaa (18. April 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## roadgecko (18. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Da ist man *EINMAL *2h nicht zu Hause in diesem Zeitraum in dem man sonst immer zu Hause ist und schon fährt irgendein Bekannter mit seinem neuen Murcielago zu uns und lässt meinen kleinen Bruder eine Runde mitfahren  Da sowas natürlich nichts besonderes ist wird dabei natürlich auf Fotos verzichtet und obs ein LP 670 oder der 650 Roadster war kann auch keiner genau sagen
> Manchmal möchte ich mir einfach nur einen Kugel in den Kopf jagen


 
Mach dir nichts drauß, meine mitfahrten halten sich auch in grenzen 

Nur mal kurz in nem Renault Clio Cup Car ~ 200ps dafür schön leicht und 2 verschiedene Mercedes M-Klasse einer davon auf der iaa.


----------



## ich558 (18. April 2012)

Würd ich so auch nie meinem Bruder glauben aber wenn sogar Schwester und Eltern es bestätigen ist es (leider) ziemlich warscheindlich


----------



## Seabound (18. April 2012)

Ich hab heut auf der Autobahn nen Ariel Atom nass gemacht.  Gut, der Typ hatte keinen Helm auf und bei so ca. Tempo 100 war er es leid, Fliegen in die Fresse  zu bekommen. Deswegen hatte ich leichtes Spiel...

Ich bin ne zeitlang (ca. 10 km) hinter dem Atom hergefahren und hab mir das Ding ma näher betrachtet. Um mit so nem Teil schnell zu fahren, brauchts echt Mut. Da is nix um dich rum, nur bissel Rohgeflecht. Zudem fand ich, dass das Ding nicht sehr verwindungssteif gewirkt hat. Hat extrem nach englischer Bastelbude ausgesehen. Und sowas mit 300 bis 400 PS, echt übel. Ich hätte da keinen Bock drauf. Zudem sah das Ding total uncool aus!


----------



## Klutten (18. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von einem komplett umgebauten NX sondern von meinem zweiten, welcher absolut Serie ist. Dazu noch ungeschweißt und in einem hervorragenden Zustand. Denke die Vorraussetzungen sind da, jedoch ist es richtig das nicht jedes Auto nur durch das alter zu einem Oldtimer wird. Aber vielleicht habe ich Glück...



Beim beschriebenen Zustand braucht man kein Glück, sondern bekommt den Status ohne Probleme. Originalität ist Trumpf und nach 30 Jahren in jedem Fall als erhaltenswert einzustufen.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Beim beschriebenen Zustand braucht man kein Glück, sondern bekommt den Status ohne Probleme. Originalität ist Trumpf und nach 30 Jahren in jedem Fall als erhaltenswert einzustufen.


 
Ich denke auch das es bis dahin so gut wie keine guten 100NX mehr geben wird. Ist nur fraglich ob ich ein Auto jemals solange haben werde... 

Mal eine Frage an alle. Welche Farbe gefällt euch am besten?`Eine von diesen drei Farben soll mein Sunny nächste Woche bekommen. Ich tendiere zu einer Farbe, jedoch verrate ich es noch nicht um eure unparteiische Meinung zu hören


----------



## computertod (18. April 2012)

so wie der Blaue würde er mir am besten gefallen


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2012)

Keiner will scheinbar mich in der Farbe rot bestätigen ^^ Fast alle haben mir bisher gesagt ich solls blaue nehmen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2012)

finde alle 3 unpassend und überhaupt nicht schick. 

Schlichtes Schwarz oder Weiß ist nett, oder knalliges orange, midnight purple oder ähnliches


----------



## ich558 (18. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab heut auf der Autobahn nen Ariel Atom nass gemacht.  Gut, der Typ hatte keinen Helm auf und bei so ca. Tempo 100 war er es leid, Fliegen in die Fresse  zu bekommen. Deswegen hatte ich leichtes Spiel...
> 
> Ich bin ne zeitlang (ca. 10 km) hinter dem Atom hergefahren und hab mir das Ding ma näher betrachtet. Um mit so nem Teil schnell zu fahren, brauchts echt Mut. Da is nix um dich rum, nur bissel Rohgeflecht. Zudem fand ich, dass das Ding nicht sehr verwindungssteif gewirkt hat. Hat extrem nach englischer Bastelbude ausgesehen. Und sowas mit 300 bis 400 PS, echt übel. Ich hätte da keinen Bock drauf. Zudem sah das Ding total uncool aus!


 
Stimmt das jetzt wirklich oder willst du jetzt auftrumpfen?  Ich mein wer fährt schon mit dem Ariel ohne Helm. Ist doch genau wie beim Motorrad da könnte man bei 100 nicht mal mehr richtig die Augen aufmachen so haut da der Wind rein und dann auch noch auf die Autobahn? Aber ich möchte da eh lieber den XBOW der sieht besser (und stabiler) aus


----------



## Seabound (18. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Stimmt das jetzt wirklich oder willst du jetzt auftrumpfen?  Ich mein wer fährt schon mit dem Ariel ohne Helm. Ist doch genau wie beim Motorrad da könnte man bei 100 nicht mal mehr richtig die Augen aufmachen so haut da der Wind rein und dann auch noch auf die Autobahn? Aber ich möchte da eh lieber den XBOW der sieht besser (und stabiler) aus



Nö. Ich hab geschaut. Der hatte keinen Helm auf. Sonnenbrille und Sturmhaube oder so ein Lederdingens halt. Jedenfalls sah er nicht aus, als ob er Spaß hätte.



Riverna schrieb:


> Welche Farbe gefällt euch am besten?`Eine von diesen drei Farben soll mein Sunny nächste Woche bekommen. Ich tendiere zu einer Farbe, jedoch verrate ich es noch nicht um eure unparteiische Meinung zu hören



Wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll, dann sehen alle irgendwie kacke aus. Version 1 is ne grüngraubraunkeineahnungwas-Grundierung. Version 2 is ne blaue Grundierung und Version 3 is auch nix Besonders. Alle drei erinnern mich an die Opellacke aus der Lópezära, als man "vergessen" hatte, den Lacken genug UV-Schutz beizumischen, worauf diese relativ schnell ausgebleicht sind und nen grauen Schleier bekommen haben.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2012)

Ich stehe irgendwie auf matte lacke  Zumindestens beim Sunny... beim roten NX würde ich auch nicht auf den Glanz verzichten wollen.


----------



## Seabound (18. April 2012)

Hauptsache, dir gefällts. Was anderes zählt eh nicht. Falls du nach ner Verfolgungsjagd mal deine Karre in nem Gebüsch verstecken musst, bist du definitiv im Vorteil. Da reflektiert nix!


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2012)

Das Problem ist, bei keiner Farbe bin ich mir absolut sicher. Die ganzen Mädels im Freundeskreis sagen ich soll es Olive machen, meine Kumpels sagen fast ausschließlich alle ich soll das blau nehmen und ich persönlich hatte eigentlich das rot (jedoch etwas dunkler als auf dem Bild) als Favorit. Bis nächste Woche muss ich mich entschieden haben, weil dann bekomme ich übergangsweise den V6 von meiner Verlobten um den Sunny zu machen. Schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## Seabound (18. April 2012)

Mach doch alle drei. Vorne olive, Mitte blau und hinten orange!


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2012)

Ich merk das ihr das mattrot alle eher als Orange seht. Vielleicht wäre dieses Bild besser gewesen:


----------



## JC88 (18. April 2012)

Von den drei Varianten wäre ich für das matte rot.

Wobei mir persönlich weißmatt immer noch am besten gefällt.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2012)

Ob Mattweiß auf meinem Sunny auch so gut aussieht wie auf dem einer?


----------



## 1821984 (19. April 2012)

entweder Mattweis mit Schachbrettmuster aufn Dach oder Mattschwarz mit Schachbrettmuster aufn Dach!


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2012)

Mattschwarz auf keinen Fall und Schachbrettmuster noch viel weniger. Bevor ich mir sowas ans Auto schmiere, fahr ich lieber mit dem Fahrrad.


----------



## 1821984 (19. April 2012)

oder du machst ein Ebenbild vom NX. Gleicher Lack/Folie und die ganzen Aufkleber usw.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit dieem blau http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/BMW-5er-Touring-F11-Imperialblau-39.JPG
oder dieses http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/96/8562/39718112/tiefseeblau-2-8260281659550662668.jpg


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2012)

Gibt es hier eigentlich wen, der Erfahrung mitm Skoda Fabia (BJ '00) 1,4l mit 74kW (oder nem entsprechenden Polo/Ibiza/...) hat?


----------



## Zoon (19. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nö. Ich hab geschaut. Der hatte keinen Helm auf. Sonnenbrille und Sturmhaube oder so ein Lederdingens halt. Jedenfalls sah er nicht aus, als ob er Spaß hätte.



Naja selbst mit Helm würde ich bei stupider Autobahnfahrt kein Spass mit nem Atom haben, da wäre wirklich sowas wie ITs S5 angebracht. Das Ding gehört auf kurvige Landstraßen oder die Rennstrecke.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dieem blau http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/BMW-5er-Touring-F11-Imperialblau-39.JPG
> oder dieses http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/96/8562/39718112/tiefseeblau-2-8260281659550662668.jpg


 
Schöne Farben, aber nicht matt.


----------



## Seabound (19. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja selbst mit Helm würde ich bei stupider Autobahnfahrt kein Spass mit nem Atom haben, da wäre wirklich sowas wie ITs S5 angebracht. Das Ding gehört auf kurvige Landstraßen oder die Rennstrecke.



Vielleicht wars ne Überführungsfahrt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2012)

Heute ist endlich unser neues Auto angekommen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (19. April 2012)

Typisch BMW! Für mich von außen hui und von innen pfui. Der Innenraum der kompletten BMW-Palette sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Da brauch ich mich nicht mal reinsetzten, weil ich es so häßlich finde. Sonst macht er von außen echt was her! Sehen echt Dynamisch aus aber sobalt ich mich da rein setzte ist es vorbei bei mir.

Was ist das fürn Motor? Die Plastikabdeckung lässt ja gar nichts mehr vermuten. Ich schätze 530/535 oder 530D. 

Ach und allzeit gute Fahrt damit!


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. April 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich wen, der Erfahrung mitm Skoda Fabia (BJ '00) 1,4l mit 74kW (oder nem entsprechenden Polo/Ibiza/...) hat?


 
Nein, aber ein Bekannter fährt die 1,2 Liter maschine 
Was willst du denn wissen ?


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2012)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Wie sieht es mit dem Herstellungsdatum aus? Fackelt die Batterie ab oder nicht?


1821984 schrieb:


> Typisch BMW! Für mich von außen hui und von innen pfui. Der Innenraum der kompletten BMW-Palette sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Da brauch ich mich nicht mal reinsetzten, weil ich es so häßlich finde.


Wenn man das kleine Infotainment System nimmt sieht der entsprechende Bereich echt ziemlich hässlich aus. Eine Matte Blende mit Anspritzpunkt nach vorne mitten im (Kunst)Leder Armaturenbrett geht gar nicht. Steht bei uns aber auch so rum -.-.


----------



## 1821984 (19. April 2012)

Ach ja da muss ich mich grad an die große Rückrufaktion erinnern. Baujahre 2003-2010 werden zurück bestellt wegen irgendwas, hab ich leider vergessen. Ich glaube irgendetwas bei den Dieseln

Hab grad mal eben geschaut, war ja doch genau das, was du eben geschrieben hast. Aber der 5er ist doch nicht Bj2010? Die gibts doch erst ab 2011 oder täusch ich mich? 

Und ich seh ich richtig, dass da "nur" ein 4Zyl. drin arbeitet? Ich hab mich eben schon gefragt, warum da noch soviel platz ist im Motorraum. Also lieg ich ja falsch mit meiner Idee, dass es ein 530 oder mehr sein könnte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2012)

Ist ein 520D mit der 8- Gang Sport Automatik ( klasse Teil ), der ist schon sehr flott und verbraucht sehr wenig  Er ist auf jedenfall besser verarbeitet als der alte 5er, den wir davor hatten. Nun ist alles perfekt von der Qualität und alles wirkt sehr solide  Erst muss er eingefahren werden, hat nun erst knapp über 900Km runter, ungefähr die Strecke vom Werk zu uns, also noch taufrisch 

Keine Ahnung wieso die dort Kunstleder verwenden, ist aber eine Volllederausstattung 
Auf jeden fall sieht er deutlich edler von innen aus, als der alte 5er 

Edit. Ja, das ist ein 4 Zylinder, der aber so gut gedämmt ist und perfekt mit der Automatik harmoniert, dass er innen fast genauso ruhig und gelassen wie ein 6 Zlinder klingt und auch sehr schön durchzieht, untermotorisiert ist er auf keinen Fall.

Edit2: Auch aufgrund dieses Tests und anderen und Probefahrten, haben wir entschieden, dass ein 520D gut reicht http://mediencenter.sport1.de/de/sendungen/program_weitere_sendungen/program_turbo/#/0_z8qhbcgg


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2012)

Der 520d ist im Anfahren ein bisschen Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn er ein mal rollt eigentlich ganz Ok vom Durchzug her. Ersteres dürfte dir mit der Automatik natürlich nicht so auffallen. 
Der F10/F11 wurde durchaus schon 2010 gebaut(von da ist unserer). Aber der Rückruf scheint wohl nur die E60/E61 zu betreffen. Auch wenn meine Mum schwört im Kofferraum hätte es schon mal verschmort gerochen


----------



## 1821984 (19. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]
> Wenn man das kleine Infotainment System nimmt sieht der entsprechende Bereich echt ziemlich hässlich aus. Eine Matte Blende mit Anspritzpunkt nach vorne mitten im (Kunst)Leder Armaturenbrett geht gar nicht. Steht bei uns aber auch so rum -.-.



Ob nun Navi usw. da drin sind oder nicht. Allein wenn ich mir das Lenkrad ansehe, schüttel ich mich schon fast. Wenns ein halbwegs günstiges Auto wäre, dann wäre das ok aber so, never. Da ich jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehe, das man mit einem Kaufpreis von 60.000€ oder mehr rechnen muss, bei einer halbwegs guten Ausstattung, ist das für mich nicht hinnehmbar.

Es gibt Autos, da nimmt man einige Sachen in kauf, wie ein nicht so tollen Innenraum oder einen etwas kleineren Motor oder oder oder, aber bei BMW ist der Innenraum für mich der KO-Punkt egal wie toll das Auto sonst ist.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2012)

Hast du das Lenkrad mal in der Hand gehabt? Das ist weder optisch noch haptisch mit einem Kleinwagen zu vergleichen.

Das einzige was mich an dem 520d wirklich stört ist die E-Lenkung bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Da ist der Wagen nicht wirklich angenehm geradeaus zu halten. (Angeblich kommt das von den Runflat Reifen)


----------



## 1821984 (19. April 2012)

Ne einfach vom Aussehen her fällt es schon raus, genau wie das Komplette Amaturenbrett ink. aller Zierelemente. Ist halt überhaupt nicht meins. Und wie kommst du auf Kleinwagen? Ich selbst habe auch ein schönes Lederlenkrad und weis denke ich schon ganz gut was sich gut anfühlt oder eben nicht. Das meine ich auch überhaupt nicht. Sicher wird der Innenraum eines BMW`s, ob 3er oder 5er sich gut anfühlen und auch funktional sein aber Optisch für mich ne Katastophe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du das Lenkrad mal in der Hand gehabt? Das ist weder optisch noch haptisch mit einem Kleinwagen zu vergleichen.


 

Erst mal muss ich noch klarstellen, dass es nicht mein Wagen ist, sondern der Firmenwagen von meinem Vater, den ich fahr, wenn er wieder zuhause ist oder er meinen mitnimmt, weil der sportlicher ist und 'ne halbe Tonne weniger wiegt . Weil es ein Firmenwagen ist, gibt es nur bestimmte Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, z.B. dass man Sportsitze immer mit einer Vollederausstattung nehmen muss und ein Sportlenkrad nicht in der Liste steht und ein großes HiFi System auch nicht.
Das Lenkrad ist aber nicht schlecht, es fühlt sich gut an und liegt auch gut in der Hand 
Außerdem muss man ja auch irgendwo kleinere Abstriche machen, da die ganze Sonderausstattung ja nicht gerade günstig ist 



> Das einzige was mich an dem 520d wirklich stört ist die E-Lenkung bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Da ist der Wagen nicht wirklich angenehm geradeaus zu halten. (Angeblich kommt das von den Runflat Reifen)


 
Wir meinen, das dieser sich deutlich besser bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten fährt als der alte 5er, dass kann aber daran liegen, dass die bei unserem alten die komplette Hinterachse rausgerissen haben ( schwammiges Fahrgefühl der Hinterachse bei non RFTs ) und neue Dämpfer und sogar Teile aus dem M5 eingebaut haben um es straffer zu machen, danach wurde es etwas besser und zum Schluss die Antriebswellen gewechselt haben, fragt mich nicht warum


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2012)

Erkennt man auch an dem Motorbild, sind 4 so Ausbuchtungen im Plastik.. ergo 4 -Zylinder. Und dann mit 95% ein 520d. 
Aber nicht schlecht, gefällt. Lenkrad wäre optisch und haptisch auch nichts für mich, da gefällt mir das Sportlenkrad wesentlich besser, hat auch schöne Ausbuchtungen für den Daumen.. Business Navi reicht vollkommen aus.. nicht schlecht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Erkennt man auch an dem Motorbild, sind 4 so Ausbuchtungen im Plastik.. ergo 4 -Zylinder. Und dann mit 95% ein 520d.


Der 525D hat auch 4 Zylinder, den sieht man bloß selten.


----------



## 1821984 (19. April 2012)

Da brauchst dich da nicht zu Rechtfertigen, für schlechten Geschmack kann BMW auch nichts
Hab mir grad mal den Innenraum von E-Klasse und A6 angesehen und keiner sagt mir da so wirklich zu. Am meisten würde ich da noch zum A6 tendieren, was mit sicherheit damit zu tun hat, dass das Bild zufällig von nem S6 war. Da kommt wieder der Preis ins Spiel.

Und mit Autos von VW/Audi brauch man mir nicht mehr kommen, also ist ja immer irgendwas.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Typisch BMW! Für mich von außen hui und von innen pfui. Der Innenraum der kompletten BMW-Palette sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Da brauch ich mich nicht mal reinsetzten, weil ich es so häßlich finde.


 
Mir geht es so eigentlich eher mit dem Exterieur. Wenn ich eine aufgesetzte Plastiknase will, gehe ich zum Clown  .
Und natürlich ist das "Unser" zu kritisieren, wenn ein Fahrzeug vom Arbeitgeber eines Familienmitglieds gemietet (also geleast) ist und dann schon anteilig zum Besitz wird, dann gehört alles allen  .


----------



## 1821984 (19. April 2012)

du kannst wieder nur meckern und nörgeln

Lieber fahr ich mit einem Auto, was Optisch nicht toll ist als ein Auto von VW/Audi. Ist zwar voll Oberflächlich aber diese Meinung endstand bei mir nachdem 3 von 4 Autos technisch unausgreifte Schrotthaufen sind/waren. Die Autos waren alle in mein Besitz. Viele andere habe ich live miterlebt und aus bekannten kreisen noch viel mehr Aussagen in die gleiche Richtung gehört.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass du in den 1-2 Jahren, die du mit dem Auto fährst sicher keine großen Probleme haben wirst! Aber Qualität bewerten wir beide ja unterschiedlich Brauchen wir also nicht drüber diskutieren, haben wir schon zu oft!

Deine Sprüche sind wie immer voll fürn Po. Wenn ich nen Grillrost brauch, klau ich mir nächstes mal einfach nen Audi-Singleframe oder was? Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Die findet man öfters als nen Grill im Baumarkt


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Grillrost brauch, klau ich mir nächstes mal einfach nen Audi-Singleframe oder was? Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Die findet man öfters als nen Grill im Baumarkt


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2012)

Ja ist doch so. Immer diese Klugscheißersprüche. Als Chef ist er wohl so wie Stromberg Immer das letzte Wort haben aber sonst kein Plan davon. Solange es gut aussieht und sich toll anfässt ist doch alles gut.
Und für alle anderen Sprüche reicht ja "hobby" und "sparen" als Konter.

Aber wer etwas Kleingeld über hat, der wird halt sehr oft mit einer gewissen Arroganz und Überheblichkeit bestraft.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

Da ich nicht lesen kann was IT schreibt kann ich nicht dazu sagen, fand den Satz mit dem Singlefame trotzdem ziemlich gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ja ist doch so. Immer diese Klugscheißersprüche. Als Chef ist er wohl so wie Stromberg Immer das letzte Wort haben aber sonst kein Plan davon. Solange es gut aussieht und sich toll anfässt ist doch alles gut.
> Und für alle anderen Sprüche reicht ja "hobby" und "sparen" als Konter.
> 
> Aber wer etwas Kleingeld über hat, der wird halt sehr oft mit einer gewissen Arroganz und Überheblichkeit bestraft.


 
Na wir sind aber höflich  .
Du kennst mich nicht, also versuch gar nicht erst mich in irgendeine Schublade zu stecken.

Zum Thema. Wer versucht einen Hersteller, welcher Millionen Produkte pro Jahr herstellt, anhand von ein paar Stück, schlimmstenfalls auch noch Gebrauchter zu bewerten, bewertet vermutlich ein Land daran, dass er ein paar Sandkörner betrachtet.
Ich hatte auch 5 BMWs, von mängelfrei konnte da nicht im entferntesten die Rede sein. Aber wie blöd müsste ich sein, um anhand von 5 Fahrzeugen die komplette Marke zu beurteilen?

Fakt ist nur, eine aufgesetzte Plastiknase, oder wie die AZ schrieb:"Kaiserschnitt", sieht nicht gut aus.
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch BMW wieder zu alter Stärke zurückfindet.


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2012)

Sorry wegen meiner höflichkeit aber manchmal kann ich sowas überhaupt  nicht ab. Und da bringen mich so bekloppte Sprüche (wie du sie ganz  gerne mal bringst) echt auf die Palme.

Aber einen Hersteller nach den eigenen Erfahrungen zu beurteilen, finde  ich völlig i.O. Mir ist es doch egal, was irgendwelche Zeitungen  schreiben oder Verkaufszahlen belegen oder Pannenstatistiken sagen, wenn  ich mit mir selbst aber mit jedem Auto aus diesem Konzern nur sche....  hatte. Und wenn es soviel sche... ist, dass es mich finanziel echt in  bedrängnis bringt, dann ist dieser Hersteller für mich raus. 

Wir reden hier nicht von 1000€ sondern etwas mehr, was man mal eben  überhaben muss damit es funzt. Da ich aber nicht bereit bin, für ein  Produkt, welches einen enormen Marktpreis hat, nach einigen Wochen  gleich mehrmals hinter einander in die Werstatt zu schieben (zeitlich,  finanziel unzumutbar) und auch noch auf die hier ansäßige blödheit der  Händler angewiesen bin, nein danke da lehne ich dieses Produkt lieber  ab, bevor ich nochmal soviel Pech habe.

Meiner Erfahrung nach muss ich nämlich mit 75% damit rechnen, dass mich  das nächste Auto vom gleichen Hersteller wieder so in bedrängniss  bringen wird. Also tue ich mir das sicher nicht mehr an. Da ist es mir  doch egal wie hoch andere dieses Produkt loben, besonders, wenn es auch  noch nagelneu ist und nur die ersten 30.000km bewegt wird. Was bringt es  mir denn wenn ich das weltbeste Produkt kaufe (egal ob Auto oder  sonstwas) was aber nur ne 1 Std läuft. Und da ja jeder Händler gleich so  freundlich und hilfsbereit ist, ist es ja meistens nur noch über einen  Rechtsanwalt zu lösen, nein danke, dafür bezahl ich kein Vermögen. 
Es kann immer mal was sein aber bitte nicht in diesem Umfang, wie ich es bei VW/Audi leider selbst mehrmals miterlebt habe.

Das man dann auch noch normale Preise hat die einen umhauen, grenzt schon an frechtheit gegenüber dem Kunden. Warum kostet ein Zahnriemenwechsel beim 1,8T um die 750-800€? Die Arbeit ist in max. 90min erledigt und die Teile kosten wenn wir mal hoch rechnen offiziel 300€. Was passiert mit dem Rest? Beim anderen deutschen V6 Diesel kostet der Riemenwechsel knapp 500€ und da sind wir uns einig, dass allein vom hören der Aufwand beim Diesel doch einiges größer sein sollte.
Warum ist der Zahnriemenwechsel beim alten A6 2,5TDI fast ein finanzieler Totalschaden wenn er dran ist. Auch diese Arbeit ist in knapp 3Std erledigt kostet aber gerne mal 2.000€ wenn mans mit allem drum und dran machen lassen will. Da muss ich mich nach der Geschäftspolitik fragen bei hiesigen Hersteller. Und bei diesen Preisen hab ich da leider kein Verständniss mehr zu, wenns das ein oder andere Mal nicht so toll läuft.

Denn der Leidtragende bin ich und nicht die 4mil. anderen besitzer dieses Autos mit mir zusammen. Ich muss es ganz allein regeln deswegen interessiert es mich auch nicht ob dieses Produkt einige andere mit Auszeichnungen überschütten oder sonst was. Bei einem Auto kann das mal passieren. Mit zweien ist es Pech aber mit min. 3 Autos son Quatsch zu erleben, nein da ist meine Geduld am Ende und mir könntest du son Auto schenken, ich würde es so weiterverkaufen weil ich davon technisch nicht im geringsten überzeug bin.

Jetzt probiere ich einen anderen deutschen Hersteller aus, der mich bis jetzt positiv überrascht. Aber nach 6 Monaten kann ich da kein wirkliches Urteil drüber geben. Aber meine Eltern fahren seid jeher diesen Hersteller und die hatte da nie größere Probleme mit und wenn doch mal kleinigkeiten waren, konnte man sie einfach machen lassen und musste nicht gleich überlegen, wie man das bezahlen soll. An eingen Ecken sieht man das, dass es kein "Premiumprodukt" ist, dafür kostet er aber auch ne Stange weniger. An Ausstattung ist reichlich vorhanden und wenn er jetzt noch dauerhaft Problemlos läuft werde ich mich bei meinem nächsten Auto sicher wieder bei diesem Hersteller umschauen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Sorry wegen meiner höflichkeit aber manchmal kann ich sowas überhaupt  nicht ab. Und da bringen mich so bekloppte Sprüche (wie du sie ganz  gerne mal bringst) echt auf die Palme.



Verstehe ich, wäre zuviel gesagt. Aber wie auch immer. Du hast das Interieur kritisiert, wo ich dir auch nur zustimmen kann, ich persönlich ärgere mich über das grausige Exterieur. Ist doch OK, wenn jeder seine eigene Meinung haben darf. 
Wobei diese aktuelle BMW Unsitte auch von anderen Herstellern derzeit gemacht wird. Für mich persönlich unkaufbar. Und hier reden wir von Geld wo es weh tut. Wenn ich mir für 10.000 Euro einen Gebrauchten kaufe, dann weiß ich das ich irgendwelche Kompromisse mitnehmen muss. Aber wenn ich tatsächlich bereit bin 60.000, 70.000 oder noch mehr auszugeben und dann bekomme ich eine aufgesetzte Plastiknase, dann hört der Spaß für mich auf.
Ich dachte zu Beginn ich wäre der Einzige denn das stört aber nachdem auch die Fachpresse immer wieder darauf hinweißt das es irgendwie unstimmig ist, fühle ich mich wenigstens bestätigt, auch wenn ich mir davon auch nichts kaufen kann.



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber einen Hersteller nach den eigenen Erfahrungen zu beurteilen, finde  ich völlig i.O. Mir ist es doch egal, was irgendwelche Zeitungen  schreiben oder Verkaufszahlen belegen oder Pannenstatistiken sagen, wenn  ich mit mit selbst aber mit jedem Auto aus diesem Konzern nur sche....  hatte. Und wenn es soviel sche... ist, dass es mich finanziel echt in  bedrängnis bringt, dann ist dieser Hersteller für mich raus.
> 
> Wir reden hier nicht von 1000€ sondern etwas mehr, was man mal eben  überhaben muss damit es funzt. Da ich aber nicht bereit bin, für ein  Produkt, welches einen enormen Marktpreis hat, nach einigen Wochen  gleich mehrmals hinter einander in die Werstatt zu schieben (zeitlich,  finanziel unzumutbar) und auch noch auf die hier ansäßige blödheit der  Händler angewiesen bin, nein danke da lehne ich dieses Produkt lieber  ab, bevor ich nochmal soviel Pech habe.
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann logischerweise nachvollziehen, dass man nach negativen Erfahrungen Abstand von Herstellern nimmt.
Aber so nachvollziehbar das ist, inhaltlich dennoch vollkommen sinnfrei. Da die Erfahrung nicht ausreicht um eine fundierte Entscheidung zu treffen. Ist wie eine verfaulte Kirsche von einem Baum zu pflücken und im Umkehrschluss den Wald ab zu holzen.
Ich hatte z.B. mit Audi extrem schlechte Erfahrungen, meine "Serie" von 4 neuen Audi's in Folge wurde jäh durch eine Wandlung durchbrochen, da nach 6 Reparaturversuchen keine Lösung in Sicht war. Danach bin ich einige BMW's und andere Fabrikate gefahren und habe erst fast 10 Jahre später mit dem TT Audi wieder eine Chance gegeben. Und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Ein absolut mängelfreies Auto, nichts musste nachgebessert werden, alles war tutti. Jetzt steht der S5 in meiner Garage, da kann ich noch nicht viel sagen wie gut oder schlecht er sich erweisen wird. Aber bisher ist alles so wie es sein soll. Und ich bin 'noch' hoch zufrieden.
Ich sehe die ganze Sache auch relativ schmerzfrei, ich bin mir meiner Verbraucherrechte bewußt, habe einen guten Anwalt und wenn sich doch noch Ärger am Horizont zeigen sollte, dann weiß ich was ich zu tun habe. Wobei ich auch ein gutes Verhältniss zu meinen Verkäufer habe. Ich habe jetzt 3 Fahrzeuge in Folge von dem gleichen Verkäufer bezogen. Wenn ich was habe, dann rufe ich nicht in der Werkstatt an, sondern ich spreche nur mit ihm. 
Meinen TT hatte ich aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit zu einem Audi Service Partner in der Nähe meines Büros gegeben. In meinen Augen absolute Pfuscher. 50% überhöhter Preis, mein Wagen war bei der Abholung von innen total versaut, da sie offenbar keinen Sitzschoner übers Leder gespannt haben, sondern schön mit dem Blaumann auf Leder. Und nach ein paar Monaten zeigt er wieder die Serviceanzeige an, da der Longlife Service nicht entsprechend zurückgesetzt wurde. Bei dem Nachbessern dieser Kleinigkeit wurde dann die Einstiegsleiste auf der Fahrerseite ruiniert. Die sehen mich nie mehr wieder. Ist zwar auch nur eine Momentaufnahme gewesen aber das hat erstmal gesessen.


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2012)

Auch wenn du von Neuwagen und ich immer von Gebrauchtautos reden hat man  doch die gleichen Erwartungen. Sicher kommt bei mir der Faktor "Umgang  der Vorbesitzer" dazu aber ich stufe das jetzt nicht so ein, das allein  durch den Vorbesitzer dieses Auto jetzt voll runtergeritten ist.
Und auch du hast dich ja über Jahre für einen anderen Hersteller  entschieden bevor du Audi wieder eine Chance gegeben hast. Da das bei  mir die letzten 4 Jahre alles nur son Pech war, möchte ich jetzt erstmal  ruhe mit sowas haben. Ich finde die Autos von Audi bzw. VW teilweise  echt schön aber erstmal hab ich da dermaßen die Schnauze voll von, dass  ich Abstand von diesem Hersteller nehmen muss. 
VW wirds überleben und für mich ist es Stressfreier. Aber wenn das Auto  mein Geld auffrisst, was eigentlich für ein Umzug geplant war und ich  deshalb den Umzug um fast ein Jahr verschieben muss, dann ist es  verständlich das ich da wenig von begeistert bin!

Und dein Beispiel von der Kirsche (äußerst lustig) kann ich nur  teilweise bestätigen. Ich holz ja nicht gleich den ganzen Baum ab. Die  verfauelten Kirschen können die anderen essen wie sie wollen, nur ich  werde von genau diesem Baum nichts mehr essen. Da geh ich lieber zum  Apfelbaum und freue mich da das ich mit zwei Äpfeln glücklich bin wären  die anderen immer noch Kirschen pflücken damit sie zufrieden sind auch wenn sie vielleicht etwas besser Aussehen

Und eine Geschichte über einen Anwalt ist ja leider nicht in 3 Monaten erledigt. Vielleicht ist das bei Neuwagen etwas leichter aber mit nem gebrauchten darf man da gerne mal mit 2 Jahren mit rechnen. Allein in dieser Zeit immer noch daran festhalten ist schon echt ne zumuttung. Jetzt ist das Auto so alt  das es kaum noch was wert ist und ich hab es wieder auf einen technischen Stand gebracht, wo ich mir keine Sorgen machen muss, das morgen wieder was kautt geht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2012)

Das ist auch vollkommen OK.
Ich persönlich habe (leider) auch keine Aktien von VW aber ich versuche meine Entscheidung jedesmal aufs Neue möglichst frei von "Vorurteilen" zu fällen. Aber wenn mir der S5 jetzt um die Ohren fliegen würde, dann würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch schwer tun lächelnd das nächste Exemplar zu ordern.
Aber ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn man sich anders orientiert, wenn mein Budget es erlaubern würde, dann hätte ich einen ganzen Fuhrpark und dennoch keine 2 Fahrzeuge von nur einem Hersteller.

Insofern versuche ich jetzt vollkommen unvoreingenommen eine Probefahrt mit der europäischen Version des Camaro klar zu machen und werde meinen Händler bei Gelegenheit kontaktieren um den neuen S6 mal zu fahren. Seit gestern weiß ich immerhin wie hoch der Basispreis ist und er ist dann doch etwas niedriger als erwartet ausgefallen.
Aber ich habe da jetzt auch keinen großen Druck. Mein Wägelchen ist am Montag einen Monat alt geworden, da hat es ja eigentlich noch ein wenig Zeit  . Wobei es schon eine schockierende Erfahrung war, dass er locker flockig 408,- Euro Sprit in einem Monat durch die Düsen gepumpt hat. Nach dem TT eine eher ungewöhnliche Erfahrung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Qualität von deutschen Autos in meinen Augen in den letzten 7-8 Jahren eigentlich immer gestiegen ist. Mit einer C Klasse Diesel hatten wir viele Probleme ( Motortechnisch ) danach hatten wir einen VW Touran 2.0 TDI der bei 120.000 KM kurz vor einem Motorschaden stand ( Zylinderkopf ) und dann nach 140.000 war dann noch das DSG hin. Danach gab's einen 2.0TDI Passat, der lief ohne Probleme und Ausfälle ( nur Lampen usw. ) über 140.000KM, dann hatten wir den 520D, der nun nach 170.000KM abgegeben wurde, auch keine Probleme, außer mit der hinteren Aufhängung ( dass hatte komischerweise nur unser ) und nun der neue 5er, mal gucken wie's mit dem so wird


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das man dann auch noch normale Preise hat die einen umhauen, grenzt schon an frechtheit gegenüber dem Kunden. Warum kostet ein Zahnriemenwechsel beim 1,8T um die 750-800€? Die Arbeit ist in max. 90min erledigt und die Teile kosten wenn wir mal hoch rechnen offiziel 300€. Was passiert mit dem Rest? Beim anderen deutschen V6 Diesel kostet der Riemenwechsel knapp 500€ und da sind wir uns einig, dass allein vom hören der Aufwand beim Diesel doch einiges größer sein sollte.
> Warum ist der Zahnriemenwechsel beim alten A6 2,5TDI fast ein finanzieler Totalschaden wenn er dran ist. Auch diese Arbeit ist in knapp 3Std erledigt kostet aber gerne mal 2.000€ wenn mans mit allem drum und dran machen lassen will. Da muss ich mich nach der Geschäftspolitik fragen bei hiesigen Hersteller. Und bei diesen Preisen hab ich da leider kein Verständniss mehr zu, wenns das ein oder andere Mal nicht so toll läuft.


 
Ich kann immernoch nicht nachvollziehen wieso man Motoren baut die einen Zahnriemen haben. Auch wenn ich nur gebrauchte Autos kaufe, achte ich immer drauf das ich welche mit Kette kaufe. Den einzigen den ich länger hatte welcher einen Zahnriemen hat, ist der Mazda MX3 V6 von meiner Freundin. Jedoch ist der K8 Motor ein Freiläufer und es kann nicht viel passieren. Persönlich halte ich den Zahnriemen für den größten Mist in der Automobilbranche. Der dient nur dazu den Leuten schön das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, im Gegensatz dazu ist eine Kette in der Regel Wartungsfrei.

Wirkliche Probleme hatte ich jedoch mit keinem Auto bisher. Lediglich der Mazda zickt etwas rum, da ist ständig irgendwas kaputt... aber meine Freundin hängt an dem Hocker also wird er immer und immer wieder repariert und wir laufen wie die Lemminige zum Ersatzteilhändler.


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2012)

Das mit der Kette erzähl mal denen mit dem VR6 Motor Die werden dir bestimmt die Hand schütteln und dich anlächeln. Ich finde am Zahnriemen nichts schlechtes. Man muss nur auf gewisse sachen achten, das man es z.B rechtzeitig macht. Aber Nissan hat ja schon seid jeher immer Kette.

Außerdem glaube ich, wird der Zahnriemen immer weniger verbaut. Wie gesagt im 1,8T ist das Arbeit von 90min. und die Teile kosten ca. 150€ ink. Wapu. Warum der Händler hier halt locker mit knapp 750-800€ ankommt ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

Er verursacht unnötige Kosten, dass wäre für mich schon Nachteil genug. Hätte er einen anderen Vorteil gegenüber der Steuerkette könnte man noch drüber reden, aber er kann nichts besser als die Steuerkette, ausser eben das er teurer ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2012)

Was würde wohl der Tüv zu der Sache sagen?


----------



## Falk (20. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das mit der Kette erzähl mal denen mit dem VR6 Motor Die werden dir bestimmt die Hand schütteln und dich anlächeln. Ich finde am Zahnriemen nichts schlechtes. Man muss nur auf gewisse sachen achten, das man es z.B rechtzeitig macht. Aber Nissan hat ja schon seid jeher immer Kette.
> 
> Außerdem glaube ich, wird der Zahnriemen immer weniger verbaut. Wie gesagt im 1,8T ist das Arbeit von 90min. und die Teile kosten ca. 150€ ink. Wapu. Warum der Händler hier halt locker mit knapp 750-800€ ankommt ist mir schleierhaft.


 
Steuerkette beim VR6 tauschen ist echt ein teurer Spaß - soll aber vermeidbar sein, wenn man jährlichen (oder 15.000km) Ölwechsel macht und kein Longlife-Öl verwendet. Was aber über die Zeit auch Geld extra kostet.


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was würde wohl der Tüv zu der Sache sagen?


 
Machen, dass es nicht schleift, sprich Radhausschale raus (ausschneiden) und hoffen das trotz vollem Lenkanschlag das Rad nicht hinten in die Karosse haut, fertig. Wenn das nicht gehen sollte (Radhausschale entfernen) wegen irgendwas (andere Teile im Weg) dann bleibt wohl nur die Felgen ne Nummer kleiner. 

Davon mal abgesehen, fährt sich das bestimmt wien Klo mit dieser Rad/Reifenkombi. Aber hauptsache große Felgen haben.

Vorteil beim Zahnriemen ist der Arbeitsaufwand, wenn der Kopf doch mal runter muss. Allein wenn ich das einmal machen müsste, hat sich der Zahnriemen für mich schon gelohnt.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2012)

Es hat alles seine vor und nachteile. 
Fakt is aber, als aller erstes war die Kette da, erst später kamen Motoren mit Steuerkette, also wieder hin zur Steuerkette ist so gesehen ein Rückschritt. 

Vorteile kann nen Zahnriemen aber auch haben, er ist Leiser, er hat ne geringere Masse, es sind engere Winkel möglich, und er verschleist anders als ne Steuerkette dadurch verstellen sich nicht die Steuerung bzw sie lässt sich wieder einstellen. Ob nun nen austausch schwerer ist würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen, kommt halt stark drauf an wie der Motor verbaut ist und Wieviel platz vorhanden ist. Ich kann nur sagen, anhand 2 Motoren das nen Zahnriemen schneller gewechselt ist ( Motoren beide ausgebaut ! ) 

Und das ne Steuerkette so verschleisfrei ist wie viele immer denken is eben auch grundlegend Falsch.

@Birdy nun er wird dir die Plakete eben nicht geben, und das mit recht. So kann man ja nur rumfahren wenn man absolut schmerzfrei ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Machen, dass es nicht schleift, sprich Radhausschale raus (ausschneiden) und hoffen das trotz vollem Lenkanschlag das Rad nicht hinten in die Karosse haut, fertig. Wenn das nicht gehen sollte (Radhausschale entfernen) wegen irgendwas (andere Teile im Weg) dann bleibt wohl nur die Felgen ne Nummer kleiner.


Die Reifen sind so groß wie die original Räder.



dfence schrieb:


> @Birdy nun er wird dir die Plakete eben nicht  geben, und das mit recht. So kann man ja nur rumfahren wenn man absolut  schmerzfrei ist.


So wie auf dem Foto kam der Wagen aus der Werkstatt zurück, nachdem sie bereits per Heißluftfön nachgebessert haben, weil der Tüv vorher, bei der Abnahme, den geringen Abstand bereits bemängelt hatte.



1821984 schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, fährt sich das bestimmt wien Klo mit dieser Rad/Reifenkombi. Aber hauptsache große Felgen haben.


Warum?


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

Sind die Felgen neu? Sieht aus als wären die einfach zu groß auch wenn du sagst der Umfang wäre der gleiche. Hast du mal die Reifengröße, Felgengröße und die Einpresstiefe kontrolliert? Vll hat die Werkstatt dir ausversehen etwas falsches drauf gemacht.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2012)

Warst du in Jo´s KFZ Werkstatt oder hast dir das Auto im TV tunnen lassen ? sieht stark nach Hinterhof Pfusch aus, also mal ehrlich wenn dir ne Werkstatt so nen Auto übergibt dann wär mein vertrauen dahin. Und mit nem Heißluftföhn bearbeitet, was soll den das für nen Schwachsinn sein, du brauchst da mindest mal nen Fingerbreit platz damit der Tüv nicht meckert, da hilft nur entweder den Plastikkrempel rauszuwerfen, andere Felgen, oder das Auto wieder in normalzustand zu bringen. Aber so wirst du niemals Tüv bekommen und so würd ich mich nie trauen rumzufahren.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

Was soll schon groß passieren? Irgendwann ist das Plastik abgeschrubbelt und fertig... das ist alles aber kein Sicherheitsrelevanter "Defekt" oder mit einem solchen gleichzusetzen. Das mit dem Heißluftfön ist doch auch absolut legitim, er erhitzt das Plastik von der Radhausschale und bringt es in eine neue Position. Wo ist also das Problem?

Das mit Jo´s Werkstatt ist auch irgendwie daneben, die Jungs haben mehr Ahnung als 99% der Leute hier im Thread. Das sie teilweise keinen Geschmack für Optik haben ist etwas anderes, aber die Kompetenz sollte man solchen Leuten nicht absprechen.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2012)

Der TÜV hat die Rad Reifenkombi bereits abgenommen und es sollte nur vorne links nachgebessert werden. ET und Umfang stimmen mit der Serie überein. Der Wagen wurde aber offenbar falsch aufgebockt, weshalb sich vorne links die Karosserie und der Plastikkotflügel verzogen haben.

Das Vertrauen in die Werkstatt ist schon aus anderen Gründen dahin, aber wegen der Nachbesserung muss der Wagen wohl oder übel noch mal dorthin.


----------



## Burn_out (20. April 2012)

Also ich lese hier ja schon eine Weile mit und mir scheint es, dass User  *1821984 *förmlich jede noch so ungünstige Möglichkeit nutzt um VW/Audi schlecht zu reden. Ich musste damals schon schmunzeln, als du dich über die Preise von Bremsen beschwert hast um im selben Atemzug die günstigen Bremsen von AMG zu loben. Oder eben jetzt die Preise für einen Zahnriemenwechsel.

VW oder Audi mögen nicht gerade günstig sein, aber andere (deutsche) Hersteller sind es mit Sicherheit auch nicht.

Wenn die Audi-Werkstatt zuviel will, dann geht man halt zu einer anderen (freien) Werkstatt. 

Ich kann zumindestens nicht viel schlechtes von den beiden Marken erzählen und wir haben von A3, A4, A8 über Golf zum Sharan schon einige Fahrzeuge gehabt oder haben sie noch.

Ob man jetzt Steuerkette oder Zahnriemen besser findet ist Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich will zumindesten beim nächste Fahrzeug eine Steuerkette haben.
Probleme kann es aber damit überall geben. Seis bei den VW TSI Motoren oder beim BMW 1er.

Als Audifahrer halte ich mich auch lieber zurück wenn ich beim 5er BMW von aufgesetzer Nase lese. Audi ist ja fast ein Sinnbild dafür wie man Nasenbären baut.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2012)

Ich sag dazu besser garnix, weist du ob irgendwas unter der verkleidung ist was den Reifen beschädigen kann, irgendwann is auch das Gummi abgeschrubt, und irgendwann kann das auch so heiß werden das es anfängt zu kokeln ( und das wär sicher nicht das erste mal ) Und mim Heißluftföhn nun legitim mags sein wenns um nen paar Milimeter geht, aber wie willst da mit nem Föhn 2-3 cm rausholen ?  Das problem is, das es eben pfusch ist. 

Und das mit Jo´s Werkstatt war keineswegs daneben, das ist dennen ihr problem wenn die wirklich was aufm Kasten haben aber sich durchs TV wie die lezten Deppen anstellen und damit mein ich jetz nicht das endprodukt wie es aussieht, sondern wie sie Arbeiten, gut vieles wird durchs TV so zusammengeschnitten, aber ich kenn auch leute die schonmal persönlich da waren, und das was die machen .......


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Also ich lese hier ja schon eine Weile mit und mir scheint es, dass User  *1821984 *förmlich jede noch so ungünstige Möglichkeit nutzt um VW/Audi schlecht zu reden. Ich musste damals schon schmunzeln, als du dich über die Preise von Bremsen beschwert hast um im selben Atemzug die günstigen Bremsen von AMG zu loben. Oder eben jetzt die Preise für einen Zahnriemenwechsel.


 
 Das hat nichts mit schlechtreden zu tun sondern spiegelt lediglich meine Erfahrung und Meinung wieder. Wir reden hier nämlich nicht von irgendwelchen RS6 Modellen sondern über einfache 1,8t/1,9TDI/2,5TDI usw. Und wenn ich es einfach mal verglöeiche mit anderen Preisen kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Auchhat die hier ansäßige Fachkompetenz dazu beigetragen das ich da keinen guten Draht zu den Autos mehr habe!

Und was ist daran lustig wenn eine allerwelts 312mm Bremse fast 1/3 mehr kostet als eine 354mm AMG Bremse? Das erklär mir mal. Wir reden hier nicht von 100€ Spielzeug wie sie in manchen 100PS Autos drin sind!

Und dann kommt hinzu, dass ich selbst an Autos schraube und dementsprechen auch halbwegs weis, was ich sage und auch die Preise sehr gut kenne und das dann mit dem Arbeitsaufwand sehe, ob das nun halbwegs gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Also den meisten Gewinn kann man fahren, wenn man sich mit VW`s und Audi`s beschäftigt!


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Wagen wurde aber offenbar falsch aufgebockt, weshalb sich vorne links die Karosserie und der Plastikkotflügel verzogen haben.


 
Bitte was? Karosserie verzogen? Das ist nicht dein ernst oder? 



dfence schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu besser garnix, weist du ob irgendwas unter der verkleidung ist was den Reifen beschädigen kann, irgendwann is auch das Gummi abgeschrubt, und irgendwann kann das auch so heiß werden das es anfängt zu kokeln ( und das wär sicher nicht das erste mal ) Und mim Heißluftföhn nun legitim mags sein wenns um nen paar Milimeter geht, aber wie willst da mit nem Föhn 2-3 cm rausholen ?  Das problem is, das es eben pfusch ist.
> 
> Und das mit Jo´s Werkstatt war keineswegs daneben, das ist dennen ihr problem wenn die wirklich was aufm Kasten haben aber sich durchs TV wie die lezten Deppen anstellen und damit mein ich jetz nicht das endprodukt wie es aussieht, sondern wie sie Arbeiten, gut vieles wird durchs TV so zusammengeschnitten, aber ich kenn auch leute die schonmal persönlich da waren, und das was die machen .......



Mit dem Heißlustfön kann man schon 2 bis 3 Zentimeter rausholen, wenn man es richtig modelliert. Radhausschalen anpassen gehört zum täglichen Brot eines Tuners. Plastik einfach rausschneiden, dass wäre Pfusch. Auch wenn ich kein Freund davon bin an der Radhausschale rumzuspielen (meiner Meinung nach ist original hier am besten). Hat dies mit Pfusch nicht viel zu tun, oder ist für dich das Umlegen der Kotflügelkante auch Pfusch? 

Dann zeig uns doch mal deine getunte Karre, wenn du Leuten wie Jo´s Werkstatt die Kompetenz absprichst. Jetzt bin ich reichlich gespannt, was da kommen wird. Ich bezweifel das du genau so wenig wie ich, die Qualität von Jo´s Fahrzeugen kennst. Den du wirst von denen wahrscheinlich nie ein Fahrzeug gesehen haben, ich im übrigen auch nicht. Darum erlaube ich mir auch kein Urteil darüber. Aber wer es so lange macht wie die Jungs, wird schon irgendwo etwas von seinem Beruf verstehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit schlechtreden zu tun sondern spiegelt lediglich meine Erfahrung und Meinung wieder. Wir reden hier nämlich nicht von irgendwelchen RS6 Modellen sondern über einfache 1,8t/1,9TDI/2,5TDI usw.


 
Da muss man aber der Fairnesshalber sagen, dass es sich bei den von dir angesprochenen Motoren um tw. uralte Entwicklungen aus den 90er Jahren geht. Die so oder so ähnlich schon lange nicht mehr produziert werden. Und da sich bei den meisten Herstellern in den letzten 20 Jahren extrem viel verändert hat, ist es ein wenig fragwürdig was ein solcher Motor für Erkenntnisse zu aktuellen Motoren bringen soll  .


----------



## Burn_out (20. April 2012)

Also ich weis ja nicht wo du schaust. Die 312mm Bremse ist zumindestens wenn du sie in deinem Seat Leon hast nicht normal. Das sind ja S3(alt) Dimensionen. EDIT: Ok, habe gesehen, dass die doch normal sind. Das ist dann wohl das Schicksal der 180PS Version, dass er werksseitig schon so große Bremsen hat.

Wenn ich jetzt mal Suche. Für Audi: Bosch 345x30 Bremsscheibe kostet pro Stück ca 88€ /ATE Satz (2 Stück) 153€ VA
                                    Für Mercedes : 345x30  Bremsscheibe kostet pro Stück ca 99€ von ATE VA

Von einem Bekannten( C63 AMG) weis ich, dass für Originalteile teilweise über 600€ pro Scheibe gezahlt werden muss.

Wenn man natürlich den erstbesten Händler nimmt und zahlt ist man selber Schuld.

Wenn ich bei aktuellen Modellen schaue sieht es nochmal anders aus. Die 312x25 für einen 2.0TFSI kostet pro Stück ca 71€.

EDIT sagt: Habe meinen Autodealer des Vertrauens mal genervt: 312x25 ATE für 108€ den Satz.


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2012)

Na sicher sind das alles Motoren die von gestern sind, wäre ja auch schlecht wenn man mit nem neuen Auto gleich in die nächste Scheune fährt aber das läuft ja auch nur nebenbei.                                                       @bourn out: eine c63 Bremse hier rein schmeißen ist dann doch nicht passend oder? 380x35 oder so ist dann doch ne andere liga. Und wo hast du beim Rest geschaut? Ebay?  seat wollte bei mir allein für die teile schon knapp 400€ haben ohne einbau, also min 600 komplett. Ich hab mir die Sachen natürlich woanders gekauft und eben selbst eingebaut. Ich frage dort nur ab und an mal nach was der Händler so nimmt für sowas. Und als ich dann gesehen hab, das die alte AMG Bremse billiger ist (c203) bin ich fast vom glauben gefallen. Seat hatte mir glaube ich pro  Scheibe 140 und 80 für die Klötze gesagt. Dann noch einbau dazu und gut. Fast geschenkt.


----------



## Burn_out (20. April 2012)

Die Preise sind von teilesuche24 und eben wie gesagt der letzte von meinem Händler. Die C63 Bremse war auch nur ein Extrembeispiel. Für die selben Maße habe ich ja auch einen Preis gepostet.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bitte was? Karosserie verzogen? Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?


Sieht aus, als hätte der Arm der Hebebühne die Karosserie berührt.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Probleme kann es aber damit überall geben. Seis bei den VW TSI Motoren oder beim BMW 1er.


 VW hat damit halt wirklich massive Probleme.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als hätte der Arm der Hebebühne die Karosserie berührt.


 
Auf dem Bild erkennt man jetzt nicht so viel, aber damit sich die Karosserie verzieht muss eigentlich schon mehr passieren als nur den Wagenheber bzw Hebebühne falsch anzusetzen. Zumindestens hat es keinen Zusammenhang mit deiner Plastikverkleidung, diese hat sich nicht durch die Karosserie verzogen sondern wohl eher wegen etwas anderem. Dachte du meinst jetzt wirklich das sich die Karosserie teilweise vezogen hat z.B. breitere Spaltmaße als vorher. Selbst wenn die Bodenplatte nun etwas eingedrückt wäre, verzieht sich darum nicht das Plastik von der Radhausschale. 

Ärgerlich ist sowas natürlich trotzdem, keine Frage.

Welche von den Farben trifft euren Geschmack am ehesten? Auch hier habe ich wieder einen Favoriten, jedoch bin ich (noch) nicht restlos überzeugt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2012)

Wenn, dann das rot, die anderen Farben sehen irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

Eigentlich gefallen mir nur 2 Farben von allen, welche kann ich natürlich jetzt nicht sagen sonst wäre das ganze gefragte irgendwie sinnbefreit.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild erkennt man jetzt nicht so viel, aber damit sich die Karosserie verzieht muss eigentlich schon mehr passieren als nur den Wagenheber bzw Hebebühne falsch anzusetzen. Zumindestens hat es keinen Zusammenhang mit deiner Plastikverkleidung, diese hat sich nicht durch die Karosserie verzogen sondern wohl eher wegen etwas anderem. Dachte du meinst jetzt wirklich das sich die Karosserie teilweise vezogen hat z.B. breitere Spaltmaße als vorher. Selbst wenn die Bodenplatte nun etwas eingedrückt wäre, verzieht sich darum nicht das Plastik von der Radhausschale.


An der Stelle der Karosserie im Bild hängt die Radhausschale, an der wiederum die vordere Stoßstange z.T. hängt. Die Spaltmaße zwischen Motorhaube und Stoßstange sind unterschiedlich. Das ist doch der Beweis, oder nicht?

Edit: Ich würd den Nissan in rot nehmen.


----------



## Burn_out (20. April 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> VW hat damit halt wirklich massive Probleme.


 
Ja, bei VW wird es mehr auffallen, da die größere Absatzzahlen haben als BMW. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging das Problem davon aus, dass ein Zulieferer die Stanzwerzeuge deutlich über der Verschleißgrenze hin weiterbenutzt hat und die Toleranzen dadurch nicht eingehalten wurden.

Das merkt man darin, dass Audi diese Probleme nicht hat, obwohl die Motoren teilweise identisch sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2012)

Von der Auswahl, weiß oder rot.


----------



## Falk (20. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ja, bei VW wird es mehr auffallen, da die größere Absatzzahlen haben als BMW. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging das Problem davon aus, dass ein Zulieferer die Stanzwerzeuge deutlich über der Verschleißgrenze hin weiterbenutzt hat und die Toleranzen dadurch nicht eingehalten wurden.
> 
> Das merkt man darin, dass Audi diese Probleme nicht hat, obwohl die Motoren teilweise identisch sind.



Vom VR6-Problem war auch der A3 betroffen, allerdings hat der Motor auch nicht die Verbreitung der aktuellen 1,4L Maschinen, die praktisch überall eingebaut werden. (irgendwo geisterte Mal die Zahl von ~5.200 Golf V R32 rum, die in Deutschland verkauft wurden). Aber der Motor ist auch "uralt". Kettenprobleme sind auf jeden Fall keine neue Erfindung...


----------



## Burn_out (20. April 2012)

Ja, ich kann man daran erinnern. Darüber kam auch mal ein Bericht im TV. Allerdings soll das Problem nur bei den Baujahren um 2004 vorhanden sein.


----------



## Zoon (20. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht gehen sollte (Radhausschale entfernen)


 
 Die sind nicht ohne Grund da, ohne denen sammelt sich der ganze Dreck  und Schmodder bzw. Nässe in den tiefsten Winkeln und in eins zwei Jahren  viel Spass beim entrosten 

 Außer das ist ein Showcar was nur bei min. 25 Grad und eitel  Sonnenschein rausdarf und mit Trailer zum Treffen gerollt wird. Da wären  die Dinger auch nur im Weg... 




Riverna schrieb:


> Welche von den Farben trifft euren Geschmack am ehesten?


 
Rot


----------



## moe (20. April 2012)

Weiß.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die sind nicht ohne Grund da, ohne denen sammelt sich der ganze Dreck  und Schmodder bzw. Nässe in den tiefsten Winkeln und in eins zwei Jahren  viel Spass beim entrosten


Richtig, dann würde mir alles unter die Haube bzw. hinter die Frontschürze spritzen!

@*1821984*: Ich warte auf eine Antwort wegen der Rad/ Reifenkombi....


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die sind nicht ohne Grund da, ohne denen sammelt sich der ganze Dreck  und Schmodder bzw. Nässe in den tiefsten Winkeln und in eins zwei Jahren  viel Spass beim entrosten



Ich seh da gar nicht so ein großes Problem, im Sunny sind vorne auch keine Radhausschalen. Die hat der Vorbesitzer entfernt, warum auch immer. Auf jedenfall bin ich damit nun schon 2 1/2 Jahre gefahren und habe kein Problem mit Rost. Ich persönlich finde nur das es ohne Radhausschale blöd aussieht, da man hinter den Kotflügel gucken kann. Ist meiner Meinung nach fast nur ein optischer Aspekt, weil hinter der Radhausschale sind die Autos doch eh lackiert. Die Radschausschalen schützen halt auch vor Steinschlägen im Radkasten.


----------



## Scavanger (20. April 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch von dem "22 Cent/Liter Sprit" gehört, der anscheinend von irgendwelchen Forschern entwickelt wird?


----------



## Burn_out (20. April 2012)

Mh, ich habe gehört, dass Diesel 22 Cent teurer wird wenn die Subventionierung aufhört, aber mehr nicht. 

Allerdings gibts es hunderte Theorien wie man Kraftstoff ädequat ersetzen kann, allerdings hat es noch keiner an die Zapfsäule geschafft. ( Verschwörungsmodus on)Da ist dann die Frage ob es nicht dafür gereicht hat oder eben ob die Ölindustrie sowas blockiert um noch fleißig Geld zu verdienen ( Verschwörungsmodus off)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2012)

Scavanger schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch von dem "22 Cent/Liter Sprit" gehört, der anscheinend von irgendwelchen Forschern entwickelt wird?


 
Selbst wenn, dann kommen in DE nochmal 1,50€ Steuern pro Liter drauf


----------



## Whoosaa (20. April 2012)

@ Riverna: Rot.

Heute hat mich ein F430 Scuderia auf der A81 überholt. (Der Einzige auf 170 Km. )
Alter Schwede, selbst fast 'nen Kilometer weiter habe ich praktisch das Getriebe einrasten und die Kolben rasen gehört.


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ Riverna: Rot.
> 
> Heute hat mich ein F430 Scuderia auf der A81 überholt. (Der Einzige auf 170 Km. )
> Alter Schwede, selbst fast 'nen Kilometer weiter habe ich praktisch das Getriebe einrasten und die Kolben rasen gehört.


 
WTF ?? wo ist der Gefällt mir button hingeschwunden ? 
Edit sagt: Weil das hier die Rumpelkammer ist.

Von dem 22 Cent Sprit hab ich auch noch nix gehört... 
wenn ich das aber in mein Auto tanken kann ohne was zu verändern habe ich damit kein Problem. 
Und solange es nicht so ein scheiß wie E10 ist. Das kommt mir nicht in mein auto. Lieber zahle ich 10ct/liter mehr als dass ich mir E10 in die Karre kipp.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2012)

Mal rein vorsorglich: Bitte IT, lass gut sein, okay? Brauchst gar nichts posten, einfach so stehen lassen, okay? Wir wissen es mittlerweile. 

@Katamaranoid: Jop, habe ich auch schon mal bemängelt, und vorgeschlagen, den Thread zu verschieben (Wissenschaft z.B.). Muss wohl so wahnsinnig viel Aufwand sein, dass ich keine richtige Antwort bekommen habe..


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Und solange es nicht so ein scheiß wie E10 ist. Das kommt mir nicht in mein auto. Lieber zahle ich 10ct/liter mehr als dass ich mir E10 in die Karre kipp.


 
****, wo ist der "Gefällt mir" Button hin?!?


----------



## Burn_out (21. April 2012)

Das kann nur jemand sagen der sich von der Masse anstecken lässt. Oder was gibt es für konkrete Fakten die gegen E10 sprechen? Und kommt jetzt nicht, ja ich habe mal gehört...


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2012)

Mein Motor läuft damit nicht ordentlich... reicht das als Argument?


----------



## Burn_out (21. April 2012)

Ist dein Motor den E10 geeignet?


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2012)

Scholle mit seinem Renn Renault und Riverna mit seinen Japanschlitten sind sowieso auf Super+ angewiesen.
Ist man das nicht gibt es auch kein echtes Argument gegen E10.


----------



## Re4dt (21. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> Von dem 22 Cent Sprit hab ich auch noch nix gehört...


Das kam mal in den "Kopp Nachrichten" die Verschwörungstheoretiker schlecht hin...  Auch wenn es mal Marktreif sein sollte wird die Öl Lobby dagegen schon was unternehmen. 


Leute hab grad den Luftfilter von unserem Zweitauto Zafira getauscht und da ist mir der jeweilige Torx-Anschluss also das kleine was man an diesen universellen Schraubendreher ranmacht in den Motorraum gefallen.  Unten kam auch nichts raus. Mit der Lampe kann ich auch nichts erkennen... 
Hmm irgendwie trau ich mich den Motor zu starten....


----------



## >ExX< (21. April 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Das kam mal in den "Kopp Nachrichten" die Verschwörungstheoretiker schlecht hin...  Auch wenn es mal Marktreif sein sollte wird die Öl Lobby dagegen schon was unternehmen.
> 
> 
> Leute hab grad den Luftfilter von unserem Zweitauto Zafira getauscht und da ist mir der jeweilige Torx-Anschluss also das kleine was man an diesen universellen Schraubendreher ranmacht in den Motorraum gefallen.  Unten kam auch nichts raus. Mit der Lampe kann ich auch nichts erkennen...
> Hmm irgendwie trau ich mich den Motor zu starten....


 Das ding nennt man übrigens Bit 
Solange das ding nicht zufällig ins ansaugrohr oder in den öleinfüllstutzen gefallen ist macht das denk ich mal relativ wenig


----------



## Re4dt (21. April 2012)

Ist nochmal gut gegangen.  Ne runde gebettet, Motor gestartet und es hat nichts geschliffen oder Sonstiges  
Nie wieder werd ich diesen Drecks Schraubendreher mit dieser Billighalterung nutzen. 
Danke Julian genau das Wort hab ich gesucht.


----------



## Low (21. April 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Marke Blackmaxx?
Ich und einige Freunde machen einen Golf 3 Cabrio fertig und kommen sehr günstig an eine Bassrolle dran, weiß den Namen leider nicht aber die sieht so aus: http://mitglied.lycos.de/desertfox81/bass1.JPG


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2012)

Ist der Hersteller nicht Crunch ? Und nur die Modellbezeichnung Blackmaxx ?

Also so das Non-Plus-Ultra fertigt der Hersteller nicht, kannst dich ja einfach mal ein bisschen bei Google und diversen Foren umhöhren da sind die Meinungen recht unterschiedlich.

EDIT: Gestern Vollgetankt für 1,649 kurz danach war der Preis wieder bei 1,719  Schon schlimm genug das man sich darüber freut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2012)

Laut "Clever tanken", kostet der Sprit bei uns gerade 1.609. Werd wohl auch noch tanken gehen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Scholle mit seinem Renn Renault und Riverna mit seinen Japanschlitten sind sowieso auf Super+ angewiesen.
> Ist man das nicht gibt es auch kein echtes Argument gegen E10.


 


Burn_out schrieb:


> Das kann nur jemand sagen der sich von der Masse anstecken lässt. Oder was gibt es für konkrete Fakten die gegen E10 sprechen? Und kommt jetzt nicht, ja ich habe mal gehört...


 

Ich verbrauche mit E10 im Durchschnitt mehr und habe weniger leistung. Subjektiv gesehen merke ich davon recht wenig, aber ich bilde mir ein es zu bemerken . Wenn ich allerdings noch höre, dass langfristig das Zeug meine Leitungen etc beschädigt, habe ich recht wenig lust, das zeug in mein Auto zu kippen. Auch wenn es nur Hirngespinst sein sollte 
Naja, jedem das seine


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2012)

Der Sprit ist bei euch Deutschen ja teurer als bei uns in der Schweiz Obwohl wir noch mehr verdienen


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ist dein Motor den E10 geeignet?



Das wird dir niemand so recht sagen können... bei so alten Autos wird dir niemand darüber eine Auskunft geben können. Den Sunny bin ich einmal ausversehen mit E10 gefahren, der fuhr danach irgendwie unschön. Der Leerlauf war relativ unruhig und der Spritverbrauch relativ hoch. Den NX kann ich mit E10 nicht testen, der braucht mehr Oktan.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Scholle mit seinem Renn Renault und Riverna mit seinen Japanschlitten sind sowieso auf Super+ angewiesen.
> Ist man das nicht gibt es auch kein echtes Argument gegen E10.


 
Dem Sunny reicht eigentlich auch normales Benzin, der braucht nicht mal Super. Einzig der NX braucht Aral Ultimate 102 + Oktan Booster. Aber zur Not geht es auch mit normalem Ultimate 102.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich verbrauche mit E10 im Durchschnitt mehr und habe weniger leistung.


 
Meinen TT fuhr ich am Anfang mit E5, ab 2011 mit E10. Der Verbauch mit E5 lag bei 8,32l/ 100km, *mit E10 bei 7,96l/ 100km*.
Da ich mit beiden Spritsorten meine VMax erreicht habe, muss die Leistung identisch sein, da VMax das Gleichgewicht aus Luftwiderstand und Leistung ist und der Luftwiderstand sollte sich durch die Spritsorte nicht ändern  .

Anbei mal ein Scrrenshot aus dem Spritmonitor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Link:
Detailansicht: Audi - TT - TT Roadster 2.0 TFSi - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. April 2012)

war der TT nich eh abgeregelt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> war der TT nich eh abgeregelt?


 
Nö, der war nur mit 245 km/h eingetragen. Da musste nichts abgeregelt werden.


----------



## Burn_out (21. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das wird dir niemand so recht sagen können... bei so alten Autos wird dir niemand darüber eine Auskunft geben können. Den Sunny bin ich einmal ausversehen mit E10 gefahren, der fuhr danach irgendwie unschön. Der Leerlauf war relativ unruhig und der Spritverbrauch relativ hoch. Den NX kann ich mit E10 nicht testen, der braucht mehr Oktan.
> ...


 
Das liegt dann am Hersteller. Bei BMW z.B darf jedes Auto E10 tanken Wie das jetzt Herstellerspezifisch aussieht weis ich aber nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das wird dir niemand so recht sagen können... bei so alten Autos wird dir niemand darüber eine Auskunft geben können.


Eigentlich schon:
Fragen Sie Nissan - Verwendbarkeit von E10 Kraftstoffen in NISSAN Fahrzeugen
Volvo Car Germany GmbH - Häufig gestellte Fragen - Kundenservice für Sie
BMW Deutschland : Faszination BMW : BMW Aktuell

Nissan erlaubt wirklich nur die Wagen ab 2000, Volvo dagegen ab 1975 mit Ausnahme von einem Motor der bei Mitsubishi eingekauft wurde(wahrscheinlich wollen sich die wiederum nicht festlegen) und BMW erlaubt sogar jeden Benziner solang er ROZ 95 geeignet ist. 


Spoiler



Warum diese Hersteller Auswahl?
Burn_out hatte BMW mit der 100% Freigabe erwähnt was ich erst selbst nicht geglaubt habe, der Sunny ist nunmal ein Nissan und ich fahr Volvo.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. April 2012)

Jup, in jedem Forum sollte es ein Thread geben wo nachgefragt wurde. 

Im Honda-Forum wurde dieses DAT Dokument gepostet:

http://www.dat.de/e10liste/e10vertraeglichkeit.pdf

Da sind viele Hersteller drin 


Und auch noch mal eine offizielle Honda Liste:

http://www.maxrev.de/files/2010/12/uebersicht_e10_kompatibilitaet_112010.pdf

vllt sind ja nochmehr Hondafahrer hier


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es bis dahin so gut wie keine guten 100NX mehr geben wird. Ist nur fraglich ob ich ein Auto jemals solange haben werde...
> 
> Mal eine Frage an alle. Welche Farbe gefällt euch am besten?`Eine von diesen drei Farben soll mein Sunny nächste Woche bekommen. Ich tendiere zu einer Farbe, jedoch verrate ich es noch nicht um eure unparteiische Meinung zu hören


 
Ich würde das rot nehmen.
Olive geht nur bei der Bundeswehr und bei Grün imho nur Viperngrün metallic.


----------



## roadgecko (21. April 2012)

Wie wär es mit electric Orange, ist aber nicht matt ?  

Bild 1

Bild 2


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2012)

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie wenig neue Autos mit neuer Motorentechnik verbrauchen. Heute sind wir ca. 3/8 Stadt, 3/8 Landstraße und 2/8 Autobahn ( 160km/h ) gefahren, im Eco-Pro Modus und in normaler Fahrweise. Als wir wieder zuhause waren, hat der BC nur 5,5L angezeigt, und das bei fast 1,8 Tonnen Leergewicht


----------



## Burn_out (21. April 2012)

Da kannst du dann mit real 6-6,5 Litern rechnen. Aber ist schon nicht schlecht was aktuelle Benziner zaubern. Ich war erstaunt, als wir in Dänemark waren hat der BC von unserem A4 B6 Avan5 1.9 TDI @140PS gerademal 3,8L/100km angezeigt.
Das mehr geht ist natürlich klar. Einmal kurz Vollgas geben und der Momentanverbrauch geht auf 10,8 Liter


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannst du dann mit real 6-6,5 Litern rechnen.


 Das war doch eine reale Fahrt .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das war doch eine reale Fahrt .


 
Vorallem auch noch im Verhältnis viel Stadtverkehr, und Autobahn waren ja auch um die 160Km/h. Wenn man sich viel Mühe gibt, schafft man es besitmmt auch unter 5L. 
Deshalb halte ich Autos wie den Prius auch für Unfug, da man es ja schon schafft mit einem 2.0 Diesel ein 1,8 Tonnen schweres Auto locker unter 6L zu fahren ( In der Stadt hat er auch nur 6,1L angezeigt ) ohne E-Antrieb. Das zeigt, dass die Motoren in solchen Hybrid Autos noch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik sind 
Meinen 118D (BJ 2008, 2.0L) fahre ich, wenns mal etwas gemächlicher, aber trotzdem zügig vorangehen soll, mit 4,3L , da verbrauchen die meisten Prius mehr


----------



## Burn_out (21. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das war doch eine reale Fahrt .


 
Was meinst du damit? Es ist doch nunmal so, dass der Wert den der BC ausgibt und der tatsächlich verbraucht wird idR einen Unterschied von ca +0,5-1 Liter ausmacht.


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Das mehr geht ist natürlich klar. Einmal kurz Vollgas geben und der Momentanverbrauch geht auf 10,8 Liter



Einmal kurz Vollgas geben und der Momentanverbrauch geht auf 22 Liter.


----------



## roadgecko (22. April 2012)

Laut meinen Rechnungen geht mein BC relativ genau. Der ist momentan bei 8,0 -8,1 Liter. Tankinhalt liegt bei 55Liter und nach knapp über 500km habe ich 40Liter getankt. Das kommt schon ganz gut hin.

Beim ausdrehen sind bei dem Momentanverbrauch auch 40l oder mehr drin aber wen wunderts ?


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2012)

Da lob ich mir die "analoge" Verbrauchsanzeige beim Wagen meiner Mutter. Bei 20l(= immer wenn man mal Gas gibt) schlägt der Zeiger an die Begrenzung


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Das liegt dann am Hersteller. Bei BMW z.B darf jedes Auto E10 tanken Wie das jetzt Herstellerspezifisch aussieht weis ich aber nicht.



Das ist schon richtig, jedoch würde ich auch so E10 nicht tanken. Schon alleine aus Trotz nicht, weil man mit E10 künstlich den E5 Sprit teurer gemacht hat.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon:
> Fragen Sie Nissan - Verwendbarkeit von E10 Kraftstoffen in NISSAN Fahrzeugen
> Volvo Car Germany GmbH - Häufig gestellte Fragen - Kundenservice für Sie
> BMW Deutschland : Faszination BMW : BMW Aktuell
> ...



Diese Freigabe ab 2000 hat eigentlich wenig Sinn, der SR20DE aus dem Almera welches es auch nach 2000 noch neu zu kaufen gab und der SR20DE aus meinem Sunny unterscheidet sich nicht im geringsten. Wieso ist der Almera SR20 freigegeben und meiner nicht? Der SR20VE wurde z.B. ab 1998 produziert, sind die Modelle ab 2003 also auch nicht E10 fähig oder doch? 

Ich find so eine Freigabe ab einem bestimmten Jahr irgendwie total nichts aussagend. Zum Glück stellt sich die Frage für mich nicht, ich will E10 eh nicht fahren. Einen wirklichen Grund ausser die Preispolitik gibt es jedoch nicht. 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wie wär es mit electric Orange, *ist aber nicht matt *?


 
Und genau da liegt das Problem


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir die "analoge" Verbrauchsanzeige beim Wagen meiner Mutter. Bei 20l(= immer wenn man mal Gas gibt) schlägt der Zeiger an die Begrenzung


 
Das hat unser auch zusätzlich, aber digital unter dem Derehzahlmesser.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Diese Freigabe ab 2000 hat eigentlich wenig Sinn, der SR20DE aus dem Almera welches es auch nach 2000 noch neu zu kaufen gab und der SR20DE aus meinem Sunny unterscheidet sich nicht im geringsten. Wieso ist der Almera SR20 freigegeben und meiner nicht? Der SR20VE wurde z.B. ab 1998 produziert, sind die Modelle ab 2003 also auch nicht E10 fähig oder doch?


Nissan stellt sich da halt ziemlich bescheuert an. Nur ist die Aussage dass dem so ist halt nicht allgemeingültig sondern sehr Hersteller abhängig(wobei ich nach überfliegen der DAT Liste das Gefühl habe dass die Asiaten da am schlimmsten sind).


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das hat unser auch zusätzlich, aber digital unter dem Derehzahlmesser.


Ich weiß. Hier steht quasi der gleiche Wagen mit Handschalter .
Die digitale Anzeige ist aber stärker gepuffert als der Zeiger den BMW früher hatte. Der Zeiger springt regelrecht. Wenn man versuchen würde nach dem Ding sparsam zu fahren darf man gar kein Gas mehr geben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Hier steht quasi der gleiche Wagen mit Handschalter .
> Die digitale Anzeige ist aber stärker gepuffert als der Zeiger den BMW früher hatte. Der Zeiger springt regelrecht. Wenn man versuchen würde nach dem Ding sparsam zu fahren darf man gar kein Gas mehr geben.


 
Stimmt, unser alter 5er hatte noch den analogen Zeiger, der bewegte sich schneller 
Wobei man ja nur immer kurz beschleunigt und wen man auf eine Ampel zurollt, da ist man ja länger vom Gas weg, hat man ja 0 Verbrauch, dann Pendelt sich der Verbrauch wieder ein und im Stand ist ja die Start/Stop Automatik aktiv, also auch kein Verbrauch


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nissan stellt sich da halt ziemlich bescheuert an.


 
Nicht nur beim Thema E10  

Heute war in Wiesbaden die DTM Präsentation der Autos für die kommende Saison. Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, die Autos sind dann noch rumgefahren... hätte nicht gedacht das die so laut sind.


----------



## 1821984 (22. April 2012)

ja da gehen sie hin die "Black Series" und werden dann als Saftycar gebraucht. Naja besser als wenn sie in irgend einer Garage verschwinden. Aber an den Preis für so ein Ding darf man gar nicht denken. 

Das Saftycar ist ja quasi Werkszustand. Mit Spoilerpaket und etwas Ausstattung liegt der Eimer bestimmt bei ca. 130.000€ oder etwas mehr.


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2012)

Es ist erstaunlich wieviel besser der C63 gegenüber dem M3 und dem S5 klang. Vom Audi hat man gar nichts gehört, klingte wie ein 0815 4 Zylinder. Der BMW im typischen Sound, aber relativ leise gegenüber dem Benz. Der Benz war schon ordentlich laut und nicht viel leiser als die DTM Renner. 

Zur Erklärung es gab jeweils ein Saftycar von Audi, BMW und eben dem Benz. Audi und BMW habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden, habe mich auch ehrlich gesagt mehr für Benz und die DTM Wagen interessiert. Hab mal ein Video hochgeladen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41z3VTQ711Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Burn_out (22. April 2012)

Wundert mich nicht. Die AMG´s haben einen extrem kernigen Sound und 5,5 Liter Hubraum sucht auch seinesgleichen. Dagegen sind die 4,2(oder 4,4?) Liter von BMW und der 3 Liter V6 von Audi ein Witz.


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2012)

Der AMG Sound ist schon was tolles aber im normalen Straßenverkehr erzeugt man halt dermaßen Aufmerksamkeit selbst wenn man sie gar nicht will


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2012)

Wer keine Aufmerksamkeit will, wird niemals so ein auffälliges Auto fahren


----------



## Mosed (22. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Es ist doch nunmal so, dass der Wert den der BC ausgibt und der tatsächlich verbraucht wird idR einen Unterschied von ca +0,5-1 Liter ausmacht.


 
Das hängt vom Fahrzeug ab und kann zudem eingestellt werden. Bei mir stimmt der Wert meistens auf +/- 0,1, sofern ein einigermaßen konstantes Fahrverhalten vorliegt und ich nicht vorm Tanken mehrere km in den Sportmodus wechsel.


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wer keine Aufmerksamkeit will, wird niemals so ein auffälliges Auto fahren


 
Trifft in den meisten Fällen wohl auch zu  
Supercar Sounds 2011 - Aventador 599GTO Enzo Agera One-77 Zonda Cinque MP4-12C 458 LP570-4 - YouTube


----------



## JC88 (22. April 2012)

Schönstes Auto von der Optik aber auch vom Sound her ist und bleibt für mich der Aston Martin DBS: Link


----------



## Gast12348 (22. April 2012)

Hachja die DTM geht ja die Woche am Donnerstag schon los für mich , bin mal sehr auf die BMW´s gespannt. 
Die PaceCars sind wirklich ne hübsche angelegenheit, aber nach einer Saison sind die dinger auch schon Tod. Von weiten hui von nahen Pfui .... 
Errinert mich an leztes jahr der DTM Auftakt, da hatt ich mal die gelegenheit mir so nen Pacecar von vergangener Saison anzuschauen also nicht eines dieser vorführ Fahrzeuge, sondern jene die richtig eingesetzt werden, die dinger sind mit Panzertape teilweise zusammengebastelt, das ist echt genial  sieht man teilweise aber erst wenn direkt davor stehst, kein wunder das die Benzes Silber oder Schwarz sind, da siehste das Panzertape nämlich nicht im TV oder auf entfernung *g* Nen altes Pacecar hatten die da auch stehen, so nen alter CLK, warum die das ding zum Präsentieren da hin gestellt haben frag ich mich heut noch, ein Seitenschweller war quasi nur noch Panzertape, die Frontschürze voll PanzerTape usw. Und der stand nicht zum Fahren da. 

Na bin mal gespannt wie streng BMW ist wenn man dennen Nachts nen Besuch abstattet, bei Audi gabs leztes Jahr lecker Kaffee  

Hat schon seine vorzüge wenn man dort Arbeitet


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2012)

Ich bin da eher der Porsche Fan  Die Motoren von der GT3 Serie klingen schon echt schön.

GT3 RS 4.0 Vadim333 nurburgring onboard - YouTube

Porsche GT3 Action 2011 HD - YouTube


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Schönstes Auto von der Optik aber auch vom Sound her ist und bleibt für mich der Aston Martin DBS: Link


 
Da hast du aber Recht. Der Maserati Gran Turismo kommt für mich da aber auch nah dran in Hinblick auf Design und Sound 
The new Maserati MC - Stradale; Loud Engine sound, revving and start up! 1080P Full HD! - YouTube


----------



## 1821984 (22. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht. Die AMG´s haben einen extrem kernigen Sound und 5,5 Liter Hubraum sucht auch seinesgleichen. Dagegen sind die 4,2(oder 4,4?) Liter von BMW und der 3 Liter V6 von Audi ein Witz.


 

Fail. Der letzte 6,3Liter in der C-Klasse bzw. der letzte überhaupt verbaute bei Mercedes. Die anderen Modelle sind alle schon auf die kleineren 5,5L umgezogen. Aber wenn man genau da neben steht, wenn son Ding aufdreht, finde ich es schon etwas zuviel des guten. Am angenehmsten fand ich es, als einer bei uns mal mit geschlossener Klappe rum fuhr. Das klingt dann nicht so übertrieben laut sondern einfach nur abnormal geil nach dicken V8. Wer den Klang eines V8-Hemi kennt, weis was ich mein.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. April 2012)

Joar stimmt, der GT3 RS hat schon nen gewaltigen Sound, da stand zumindest die lezten male beim Saison auftakt immer nen GT3 RS aufm Vorplatz der immer mal wieder bisl die sau rausgelassen hat. DTM Auftakt sind ja mehrere Rennserien, Porsche Cup, Scirroco Cup, Formel 3, 

Naja ich hab öfter mal paar Boliden in meiner obhut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (23. April 2012)

Ich hab am Wochenende jetzt die Strecke Ingolstadt->München->Nürnberg mal mit E10 gemacht (ja der Wagen ist freigegeben, in IN gab es E10 für 1,609€) und keinen Unterschied gemerkt. VMax war zu erreichen (um und bei, das Tacho geht leider von 240 direkt auf 270, keine Ahnung wo da 250 genau sind).

Vor allem lief er jetzt wieder "befreiter", ab und zu muss der Motor mal so richtig heiß werden 

Und jetzt muss ich noch irgendwie die Windgeräusche loswerden, der Golf V ist für >200km/h nicht wirklich gemacht...


----------



## Low (23. April 2012)

Will mir vorne in den Türen neue Lautsprecher reinbauen Eton POW 172 Compression 16,5 cm 2-Wege: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Reicht ein günstiges Kabelset oder lieber 20€ mehr investieren? Kabel geht hinten in die Endstufe

C~Quence LK10 Kabelset 10mm² für Endstufe Verstärker: Amazon.de: Elektronik
EDIT:
nvm, steht nicht bei ob das *OFC * ist oder nicht....


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2012)

Ich würd lieber nen 16er oder gleich 20mm² Kabel nehmen für die Eton, dann haste wenigst da schonmal vorgesorgt und ausgesorgt. 
Cinch Kabel nuja kommt drauf an wieviel elektronik im Auto ist was nen Störeinfluss haben kann, die billiger dinger können reichen, manchmal is aber nen gescheit geschirmtes auch von vorteil. Ich möcht hier nur nochmal anmerken das es nicht um den Klang geht, sondern lediglich um die Störeinflüsse ! 
Der rest is geschmackssache


----------



## Low (23. April 2012)

Bei Amazon finde ich nur Aluminium-Kupfer Legierung Kabel....Muss aber irgendwie meinen Gutschein dort vernichten.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. April 2012)

EDITH

Meine Güte, heul halt nicht so rum. Für solche speziellen Fragen ist das hier halt nicht das optimalste Forum..


----------



## Low (23. April 2012)

Und ich Idiot dachte auch für einen Moment das jemand was gefunden hat was mein Problem löst. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt was du für Fantasien hast


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2012)

Hä ? Naja dafür gibts hier aber auch Leute die sich gut auskennen 

Also den Dietz Kabelsatz vergiss gleich mal wieder, wenn ich die Cinch Kabel seh stellen sich meine Nackenhaare auf. 

Und obs nun OCF oder CCA ist, nun die sache ist jene, du verlegst das Kabel genau einmal und danach wirds ja nichtmal mehr bewegt. Ob OCF oder CCA die übertragen beide genauso gut den Strom  Kurz gesagt ist doch egal.


----------



## Low (23. April 2012)

Und was sagst du zu denen?
http://www.amazon.de/c~quence-Kabel...2B4O281RTLKDG&s=generic&qid=1335203176&sr=1-1


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2012)

wenns wirklich 20mm² sind passt das, in der beschreibung steht allerdings auch 10mm². Das Cinchkabel geht auch okay, von der Optik her hab ich sogar exakt das gleiche hier rumfliegen ( allerdings nicht im Auto verbaut ) hat zumindest ne halbwegs gescheite abschirmung und macht nicht so den mega billig eindruck.


----------



## Low (23. April 2012)

@*Whoosaa*
Habe dein Edit gerade erst gelesen, schade das du meinen Beitrag beleidigent aufgefasst hast, das sollte er definitv nicht sein. Hätte vielleicht noch ein paar  hinmachen sollen.

@dfence
Das mit der Beschreibung verwirrt mich jetzt auch. Glaube es ist besser mir das Kabel im Laden zukaufen und mir für den Gutschein dann ein Softporno zukaufen, z.B. den der Whoosaa vorgeschlagen hat. 

EDIT:
Jetzt hab ich noch dieses Kabel gefunden, da stimmt alles nur der Preis ist deutlich höher.
http://www.amazon.de/c~quence-Kabel...W12Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335204144&sr=8-2 *grübel*


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2012)

Wobei 35mm² auch schon sehr übertrieben sind, auser du willst mal ne zweite Endstufe fürn Subwoofer verbauen, und selbst dann hast warscheinlich noch Reserven. Du must auch dran denken du must die 35mm² auch irgendwie in den innenraum reinquetschen und verlegen


----------



## Whoosaa (23. April 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> @Whoosaa
> Habe dein Edit gerade erst gelesen, schade das du meinen Beitrag beleidigent aufgefasst hast, das sollte er definitv nicht sein. Hätte vielleicht noch ein paar  hinmachen sollen.



Genau dafür sind sie nun mal da, im Forum lässts sich halt schlecht mit den Augen zwinkern..

Und überhaupt, solche Gutscheine sind doch mind. 3 Jahre haltbar.. also jetzt ganz gemütlich, genau klären was für ein Kabel du möchtest, nach guten Angeboten suchen, und dann zuschlagen.. und den Gutschein für so was einfaches wie ein Buch ausgeben, was sich nicht in der Version und auch nicht im Preis ändert.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. April 2012)

Würd ich allerdings auch so machen, Kabel und co einzeln kaufen und nicht im Set, kommt dich zwar teurer aber du hast doch bessere quali. Such dir einfach mal nen ACR in Dortmund, sollte es glaubsch 3 geben.


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2012)

Die alte Farbe (Geländerfarbe aus dem Baumarkt  ) ist gar nicht so leicht ab zubekommen... aber so langsam wird es was.


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. April 2012)

gibt leute, die lassen ihr auto so x)


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2012)

Nee die Vorarbeit war beim letzten mal bescheiden, der Lack löste sich an einigen Stellen. Hätte ich damals die Vorarbeit ordentlich gemacht und nicht so hingepfuscht, würde die Farbe heute eventuell noch halten und ich hätte mir den Mist schenken können.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2012)

Was kommt dann drauf?


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2012)

Da hat sich aber schon wer großzügig mit Spachtel vergnügt .


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was kommt dann drauf?



Eine Kombination aus mattrot/schwarz, im Endeffekt wie mein 100NX. Jedoch ohne schwarze Felgen sondern irgendwas anderes, jedoch weiß ich noch nicht welche Farbe (ausser schwarz) mit mattrot zusammen passt.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber schon wer großzügig mit Spachtel vergnügt .


 
Das ist richtig, der Vorbesitzer hat beide Radläufe neu einschweißen lassen. Dadurch ist hinten halt etwas Spachtel. Gefällt mir zwar persönlich gar nicht, da ich ein absoluter Spachtel und Glasfaser Hasser bin. Aber ich kann es leider nicht mehr ändern... wenigstens sind die Schweißarbeiten und auch das Spachteln in einer Fachwerkstatt gemacht worden. Wieso man dafür aber fast 2000Euro bezahlt verstehe ich persönlich nicht. Mir kann es recht sein, habe ich wenigstens einen Sunny GTi ohne Rost. Die meisten sehen schon aus wie Schweizerkäse... da kann ich über das "bisschen" Spachtel hinweg sehen.


----------



## Low (23. April 2012)

Was meinst du Kostet dir der Spaß?


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2012)

Da ich den Wagen nicht lackieren lasse, sondern ihn einfach nur ganz primitiv mit einer Farbrolle überolle wird es unter 100Euro bleiben. Darum auch der Wunsch nach einem matten Lack, diesen kann man nämlich wunderbar rollen.  Und es sieht am Ende aus wie eine ganz normale Lackierung, mit mattem Lack.


----------



## Seabound (24. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Die alte Farbe (Geländerfarbe aus dem Baumarkt  ) ist gar nicht so leicht ab zubekommen... aber so langsam wird es was.



Bis jetzt die beste Farbkombination,  die du uns gezeigt hast...


----------



## magnus1982 (24. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Fail. Der letzte 6,3Liter in der C-Klasse bzw. der letzte überhaupt verbaute bei Mercedes. Die anderen Modelle sind alle schon auf die kleineren 5,5L umgezogen. Aber wenn man genau da neben steht, wenn son Ding aufdreht, finde ich es schon etwas zuviel des guten. Am angenehmsten fand ich es, als einer bei uns mal mit geschlossener Klappe rum fuhr. Das klingt dann nicht so übertrieben laut sondern einfach nur abnormal geil nach dicken V8. Wer den Klang eines V8-Hemi kennt, weis was ich mein.


 
Ja,das ist wirklich WAHNSINN. War nun 3x in Hamburg beim US Dreamcar Treffen,was da so blubberte ist Geil.
69iger Dodge Charger R/T  (Hemi)  ,uff Wahnsinn.

AMG und die anderen hören sich auch Super an,aber ich finde die alten Ami V8 Geiler vom Sound her.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bis jetzt die beste Farbkombination,  die du uns gezeigt hast...


 
Das is jetz aber fies


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2012)

Irgendwie vermisse ich den kleinen


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2012)

Würde ich auch, ist ja schließlich mal ein Cabrio .
Wobei ich das Modell jetzt mal garnicht erkenne.


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2012)

Mercury Capri 1.6L Turbo mit 134PS.


----------



## 1821984 (24. April 2012)

Sieht so nach nen alten MR-2 Verschnitt aus. Da es diesen nicht als Cabrio gab, denke ich, dass es so eine Kleinserie auf Basis des MR-2 gewesen sein wird. Google hab ich grad kein Bock drauf, also darf man ja mal Mutmaßen


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mercury Capri 1.6L Turbo mit 134PS.


Also doch kein Zufall dass mich die Seite an einen Escort erinnert hat.


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2012)

Nein das ist durchaus kein Zufall  

Sehr geil: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMFpeC6_HSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lolm@n (24. April 2012)

Nissan Sunny GTI-R als Limousine in Hamburg

Das wär doch was für dich Riverna


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2012)

Ich hätte schon gerne einen GTI-R, aber die Teile sind in der Anschaffung für das hohe alter doch noch sehr teuer. Günstiger würde es mich kommen mir den Motor einfach in meinem Sunny zu hauen, TÜV kein Problem und Kostenfaktor maximal 2000Euro. Jedoch habe ich dann den Allrad nicht und das reizt mich am GTI-R am meisten... den weißen den ich mir anschauen wollte war leider schon weg. Egal 7000Euro gespart...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (24. April 2012)

magnus1982 schrieb:


> Ja,das ist wirklich WAHNSINN. War nun 3x in Hamburg beim US Dreamcar Treffen,was da so blubberte ist Geil.
> 69iger Dodge Charger R/T  (Hemi)  ,uff Wahnsinn.
> 
> AMG und die anderen hören sich auch Super an,aber ich finde die alten Ami V8 Geiler vom Sound her.


 
Ja, die Dinger haben mit Abstand den geilsten Sound überhaupt. Ich würde meinem Hemi nur zu gerne zu dem Sound verhelfen, aber 73dB im Fahrzeugschein machen es unmöglich. Irgendwann pfeife ich vielleicht drauf und mach es trotzdem. Bei mir in der Gegend fährt ein CL500 mit einem getuntem Auspuff - wenn der vorbei fährt, hört man es nicht nur - man spürt das am ganzen Körper - einfach geil. Und da er schon viele Jahre damit herum fährt, kommt er sicher auch jedes mal durch den TüV. Wie da wohl mein 5,7l Hemi klingen würde.


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wie da wohl mein 5,7l Hemi klingen würde.


 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6824469/G20_mit_Sportauspuff

So wie der alte G20 von meinem Dad.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. April 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja, die Dinger haben mit Abstand den geilsten Sound überhaupt. Ich würde meinem Hemi nur zu gerne zu dem Sound verhelfen, aber 73dB im Fahrzeugschein machen es unmöglich.


74dB + 1dB extra + maximal 5dB bei einer Messung von der Polsterei gibt doch einigen Spielraum.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und da er schon viele Jahre damit herum fährt, kommt er sicher auch jedes mal durch den TüV.:


Fragt sich nur wie.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (25. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

Ich war heute auf der Hannover Messe.
Vielleicht interessiert euch sowas ja wie mich 

Denn dort standen als Konzept ein

*Golf VI GTI Cabriolet*

Und ein

*Polo GT Blue *

Ich bin von letzterem sehr angetan, zumal ich den Polo an sich schon Richtig gut finde.
Mein Fazit:
Ein schöner Stadtflitzer mit 140PS und man grade 4,5 Litern Verbrauch.
Das Interieur entspricht übrigens dem Polo GTI.

Bilder kann ich euch zeigen, ebenso die Daten des Polo.


----------



## >ExX< (25. April 2012)

Der cabrio golf steht auch in wolfsburg bei vw in firespark red

Der polo ist wirklich interessant, kommt da irgendwie bluemotion technik drin vor oder gibts das nur bei diesel?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (25. April 2012)

Ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgeschaut 

Es ist tatsächlich bluemotion drin, wo blue draufsteht.

Zwei Zylinder sollen sich abschalten, wenn sie nicht gebrraucht werden 

Und er soll schon im Sommer zu kaufen sein


----------



## Zoon (25. April 2012)

Mal wieder typisch DKW Konzern.  Da steht den Polo gibts ab 12450 Euro das ist aber die Holzklasse mit nüscht drin. Beim Blue GT lässt man lieber gleich ein "n.a" drin damit die Messebesucher nicht aus den Latschen kippen.


----------



## nyso (25. April 2012)

Heute stand bei uns ein C 63 AMG Black Series rum Schon nett

Gefällt mir besser als der Lotus Elise der hier vor ein paar Tagen stand. 

Hören durfte ich heute mal einen SL500, der ist langsam an mir vorbeigebollert


----------



## Lolm@n (25. April 2012)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> C 63 AMG Black Series Gefällt mir besser als der Lotus Elise der hier vor ein paar Tagen stand.



Fast die gleichen Autos  und der preis ist auch identisch.... Wie bei allem gleiches mit gleichem vergleichen... Ich vergleich auch nicht ne villa mit nem 0815 Einfamilienhaus


----------



## nyso (25. April 2012)

Auto ist Auto, beide sind zum Spaßhaben da^^ Daher kann man sie vergleichen. 

Und ein Lotus würde mal so gar nicht zu mir passen, geschweige denn ich zu ihm. Aber der C63 Black Series hat was


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (25. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Blue GT lässt man lieber gleich ein "n.a" drin damit die Messebesucher nicht aus den Latschen kippen.



Schon klar, dass der teurer wird 
Ich tippe auf einen Preis ganz knapp unter dem Polo GTI.

Was meiner Ansicht aber stark für ihn spricht: Es gibt ihn auch mit manuellem Getriebe.
Für mich ein Muss 

Im übrigen stand an keinem Konzept-Auto ein Preis.
Weder beim:
Polo GT Blue,
Golf GTI Cabriolet,
E-Caddy,
E-Up
oder gar dem 1-Liter-"Fahrrad"...


----------



## Mosed (25. April 2012)

Eine manuelle Kupplung behindert beim Beschleunigen...


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (25. April 2012)

Aber mir macht es mehr Spß, zu schalten, wann ich will


----------



## Whoosaa (25. April 2012)

Der Krieg schon wieder..^^

Ich bevorzuge Automatik. Rein objektiv ist es heutzutage völlig idiotisch, noch Manuell zu nehmen, und subjektiv bin ich nicht mit Manuell groß geworden, bzw. es macht mir einfach keinen Spaß, bzw. mehr Spaß, mich aufs Fahren zu konzentrieren, während die Automatik die Gänge sortiert.. und zur Not kann man ja immer noch eingreifen, optimalerweise über Paddels..


----------



## computertod (25. April 2012)

da muss ich ~Tj@rden~ zustimmen, wenn ne Automatik im Auto ist erhöht das zwar den Komfort aber mMn. nimmt es mir etwas die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug


----------



## >ExX< (25. April 2012)

Ich fahre auch lieber mit einem schaltwagen, das schalten macht einfach spass, versuchen so schnell zu schalten wie möglich, das reizt mich
Aber mich wundert es dass da ne 7 gang DSG drin ist, für nen polo ziemlich mächtig, aber gut ises


----------



## Nekro (25. April 2012)

Heute *Mini John Cooper Works Cabrio *2h lang Probe gefahren 

*Motorleistung* (1,6L turboaufgeladen, 211PS/ 260-280Nm): enttäuschend, subjektiv gleich bis weniger Durchzug/Beschleunigung als mein GTI (2L TSI ~200 PS)
*Fahrwerk:* super Straßenlage, Heck lenkt freudig mit im Grenzbereich - der aber leider (zu) früh anliegt
*Sound:* laut, herrlich brabbelnd, blubbernd und knalllend - und das serienmäßig 
*Innenraum & Komfort: *sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Tacho schlecht lesbar (Variante mit Navi), Mittelarmlehne nicht wegklappbar sodass mein Ellenbogen permanent davor haute beim schalten. Standard-Musikanlage hat 0 Bass. Ansonsten sehr geräumig, mit meinen 193cm kein Platzproblem, nur im Fond konnte niemand sitzen. Verdeck öffnet & schließt sehr schnell, auch bei langsamer Fahrt.

*Fazit:* Spaßmobil für einen Tagesausflug mit sportlichem Charakter, gut zum Kurven fahren und Sound genießen aber nichts für den Alltag!
_
Bewertung basiert auf subjektiven Eindrücken_


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2012)

~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Aber mir macht es mehr Spß, zu schalten, wann ich will


 
Sehe ich auch so... ich will selber entscheiden wann geschaltet wird und nicht das Auto.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> da muss ich ~Tj@rden~ zustimmen, wenn ne Automatik im Auto ist erhöht das zwar den Komfort aber mMn. nimmt es mir etwas die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug


 
Genau so sehe ich es auch.
Habe jetzt mein erstes Auto mit Doppelkupplung, sehr komfortabel aber null Spaß bezgl. des Schaltens. Das passiert unmerkbar im Hintergrund und so fällt ein Aspekt des lustigen Autofahrens weg.


----------



## Zoon (26. April 2012)

Vor 10 Jahren hätte meine Entscheidung auch pro Schaltgetriebe ausgesehen, aber mittlerweile sind für ne Alltagskutsche die Automatikgetriebe (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen ) wirklich perfekt besonders die welche den  Fahrstil konstant "untersuchen" und dann wirklich so schalten wie du es auch möchtest 

Für ein Tracktool wäre ich auch pro Handschalter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> ....besonders die welche den  Fahrstil konstant "untersuchen" und dann wirklich so schalten wie du es auch möchtest


 
Wobei das ja jetzt nicht die aller neueste "Errungenschaft" ist. Sollte jedes halbwegs normale Automatikgetriebe der letzten 25 Jahre machen.


----------



## riedochs (26. April 2012)

Mir kommt kein handbetriebener Gertieberührer mehr ins Haus. Dazu macht das DSG zu viel Spaß.


----------



## Burn_out (26. April 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an IT:

Was hast du getankt bei deinem TT?

Ich habe mal etwas gegoogelt, aber das ist ja ein richtiger Glaubenskrieg Super vs Super Plus. Und E10 wird ja ohnehin verteufelt


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2012)

Am Anfang normales Super (E5), als dann E10 auf kam, bin ich auf E10 gewechselt.

Super Plus ist nur für die "Fortgeschrittenen", also fortgeschritten im Quatsch aus der Werbung glauben.
Wie ich von einem "hochrangigen" Shell Mitarbeiter (nicht Tankwart, sondern vom Mutterschiff) weiß, wird sowieso für den deutschen Markt kein ROZ95 sondern nur ab ROZ98 hergestellt. 

Lustig ist die E10 oder Sprit im allgemeinen Diskussion wenn Vollprofis (oder heißt es Vollpfosten?) ohne Messtechnik Leistungsschwankungen im Promillebereich "erfühlen"  . Mit so blumigen Worten wie: "Runderer Motorlauf", "knackigere Kraftentfaltung", .... . Au man, aber was soll man dazu sagen? Die Phantasie (oder Dummheit) ist schier unerschöpflich. 

Aber mir persönlich ist es egal wer was tankt. Wer Spaß dran hat darf auch gerne eine Eigenurin-Therapie mit seinem Wagen veranstalten. Solange es nicht mein Wagen ist......


----------



## Burn_out (26. April 2012)

Das trifft so ziemlich genau das was ich gelesen habe Es wurde beim 2.0TFSI von bis zu 30PS Leistungsverlust geschrieben, was ich garnicht glaube konnte.


----------



## Mosed (26. April 2012)

~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Aber mir macht es mehr Spß, zu schalten, wann ich will



Bei jedem Automatikgetriebe kann auch manuell geschalten werden.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch lieber mit einem schaltwagen, das schalten macht einfach spass, versuchen so schnell zu schalten wie möglich, das reizt mich



Extrem schnell schalten ist aber sehr gesund für Getriebe und Kupplung, wenns nicht drauf ausgelegt ist. Am schnellsten gehts mit Hebel in den nächsten Gang ziehen ohne die Kupplung zu treten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Das trifft so ziemlich genau das was ich gelesen habe Es wurde beim 2.0TFSI von bis zu 30PS Leistungsverlust geschrieben, was ich garnicht glaube konnte.


 
Das wären ja fast 15% weniger Leistung. Also wenn 5% mehr Ethanol im Sprit ca. 15% Leistung kosten, dann wäre der chemisch gebundene Energiegehalt von Ethanol deutlich niedriger als von Wasser  .


----------



## Falk (26. April 2012)

Vor allem ist der TFSI ja ein recht aktueller Motor, da sollte es mit E10 eigentlich gar keine Probleme machen. Wie vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben: ich habe jetzt alles durch von Super 95, Super 98, Super E10 bis Ultimate 102 und genau gar keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Da merk ich es eher, wenn es wärmer oder kälter/feuchter oder trockener ist. Aber das auch nur in der Form: wann hat der Motor Betriebstemperatur und wie sehr muss die Klima arbeiten, um die Wunsch-Temperatur im Auto zu halten.

Ich tanke jetzt schlicht, was günstig ist. Und wenn die Preisdifferenz nicht allzu hoch ist z.B (~4 Cent) auch mal Super+/Ultimate. Shell V-Power ist mir aber in allen Fällen zu teuer


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lustig ist die E10 oder Sprit im allgemeinen Diskussion wenn Vollprofis (oder heißt es Vollpfosten?) ohne Messtechnik Leistungsschwankungen im Promillebereich "erfühlen"  . Mit so blumigen Worten wie: "Runderer Motorlauf", "knackigere Kraftentfaltung", .... . Au man, aber was soll man dazu sagen? Die Phantasie (oder Dummheit) ist schier unerschöpflich.


 
Gibts überall . Siehe Hifi: Stichwort Kabelklang .


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. April 2012)

naja, ich denke dass IT wohl noch nie auf nem prüfstand war sowohl mit super, super+ und E10. Von daher kann auch er nicht mit sicherheit sagen ob E10 einen motor leistung kostet im vergleich zu den anderen spritsorten.
Am besten sagt man nichts, wenn man es nicht nachweisen kann, deswegen habe ich beim thema E10 auch keine festgelegte meinung. Das einzige was ich weiss, ist dass es bei älteren autos und moppeds teilweise den motor lahmlegt, warum auch immer. Vermutlich werden irgendwelche schläuche und dichtungen angegriffen... Ist einigen bekannten und freunden schon passiert, E10 raus, Super rein und die karren liefen wieder astrein. Deswegen werde ich in mein (auch nicht mehr ganz neues^^) Auto auch kein E10 einfüllen


----------



## Burn_out (26. April 2012)

Das sollte doch einfach nachzuprüfen sein indem man mal probiert die angegebene VMax zu erreichen? Wenn Leistung fehlt sollte sich das ja dann bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Falk (26. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Das sollte doch einfach nachzuprüfen sein indem man mal probiert die angegebene VMax zu erreichen? Wenn Leistung fehlt sollte sich das ja dann bemerkbar machen.


 
Nach Tacho ist das zumindest bei mir ein Ratespiel: 240 ||||||| 270 -> eingetragene VMax ist 248, irgendeiner der Striche also.  > 240 geht aber sowohl mit Super+ als auch mit E10.


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. April 2012)

naja, die Vmax auf der normalen strasse/AB zu erreichen ist nicht einfach,  und es sind einfach zu viele störfaktoren im spiel . Um verlässliche Leistungs- und drehmomentwerte zu bekommen kommt man nicht um den prüfstand rum


----------



## Burn_out (26. April 2012)

Natürlich geht ein 100%iger Wert nur über den Prüfstand. Und wenn wir genau sein wollen dann reicht nichtmal der herkömliche Rollenprüfstand, sondern ein Motorenprüfstand muss her. Aber wer bezahlt dann soviel nur um zu dann wissen, dass der 7 Cent teurer Sprit eventuell besser ist.


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. April 2012)

klar wird dies leider niemand machen, aber es wäre halt notwendig um über die Leistungsentfaltung eines Motors mit verschiedenen Spritsorten urteilen zu können. Bis zu diesem zeitpunkt kann man ganz einfach nicht sagen wie sich welcher sprit verhält


----------



## Low (26. April 2012)

Wenn man in ein Auto ein Radio einbaut, muss man das an die Antenne anschließen? Oder kann ich das Kabel einfach in den Schacht legen?


----------



## Burn_out (26. April 2012)

Wenn du kein Radio hören willst, dann brauchst du das Kabel auch nicht anschließen


----------



## Low (26. April 2012)

Ist da Strom drauf wenn ich das nicht anschließe? Muss ich das isolieren oder einfach ab in den Schacht


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. April 2012)

Strom ist da nicht drauf, wenn dann spannung 
Ich hab bei meinem radio die antenne auch nicht angeschlossen, da hätte ich einen adapter gebraucht. aber da im gesamten radio eh nur müll kommt, hab ichs einfach weggelassen. Den stecker musste nicht isolieren, da liegen wenns hoch kommt ein paar mV an, was nicht gefährlich ist. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der steckerkontakt ja innen liegt und so eh eig keinen kontakt mit anderen metallischen teilen bekommen kann (falls in dem auto dort überhaupt noch irgendwo blech ist^^)


----------



## Low (26. April 2012)

Das Problem mit dem Stecker habe ich auch, im Radio ist nur ein Loch wo das Kabel rein muss, aber der Stecker hat keinen Pin  
Danke !!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. April 2012)

achso, hat das kabel (eigentlich "Leitung" ) gar keinen stecker drauf, ist es einfach ein stück abisoliert? Wenn ja, dann wäre es ja kein aufwand n bisschen isolierband drum zu wickeln. Wie gesagt, ist kein muss, aber schaden tuts nichts


----------



## watercooled (26. April 2012)

Du kannst auch nen halben Meter Kabel in das Loch stecken und dann im Fach verstauen, das tuts für Nachrichten und starke Sender in der Nähe genauso....


----------



## Low (26. April 2012)

Funktioniert jetzt alles
EDIT:
Glaube habe bei dem JVC Radio das Laufwerk nicht losgeschraubt, oder haben die da überhaupt schrauben bei jvc?^^
EDIT2: 
hmm waren keine schrauben drinne


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, ich denke dass IT wohl noch nie auf nem prüfstand war sowohl mit super, super+ und E10. Von daher kann auch er nicht mit sicherheit sagen ob E10 einen motor leistung kostet im vergleich zu den anderen spritsorten.



Die VMax ist ein guter Indikator.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Am besten sagt man nichts, wenn man es nicht nachweisen kann, deswegen habe ich beim thema E10 auch keine festgelegte meinung.



Warum erzählst du mir das und nicht denen die ohne auch nur einen Versuch gewagt zu haben vermeintliche Fakten in den Raum stellen?
Alle gängigen Motormagazine testen alle Jahre wieder wie toll Super + oder ++ oder Optimax und neuerdings auch E10 ist. Es kommt immer das Gleiche raus. Irgendwas zwischen 0 oder +/- max. 2%.
Insofern kann ich das Misterium null nachvollziehen.
Als vor etwa 20 Jahren E20 in den USA eingeführt wurde gab es so einen Aufschrei wie bei uns nicht. Als in den 70er Jahren in Brasilien auf E85 - E100 umgestellt wurde, haben sich die Autofahrer gefreut. 
Und hier bei uns heißt es, dass es nicht genug Erfahrungswerte gibt. Hallo ???

Egal, solange es Leute gibt, die ihre Spritsorte am Geräusch erkennen, ist das Thema sowieso schwer zu diskutieren.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klar wird dies leider niemand machen, aber es wäre halt notwendig um über die Leistungsentfaltung eines Motors mit verschiedenen Spritsorten urteilen zu können. Bis zu diesem zeitpunkt kann man ganz einfach nicht sagen wie sich welcher sprit verhält


 
Natürlich kann man das. Es wurde x fach getestet. Einfach mal weniger BILD Zeitung lesen, dafür das ein oder andere Fachmagazin.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2012)

Ich hab das mal durchgerechnet. Ich höre dann auf Premium zu tanken, wenn der Liter Aral Ultimate oder Shell V-Power 2,50 € kostet. Also ca. so in 6 Monaten  So wies aussieht, alles im grünen Bereich und noch lange kein Grund, diesen Bio Hartz IV-Sprit zu tanken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So wies aussieht, alles im grünen Bereich und noch lange kein Grund, diesen Bio Hartz IV-Sprit zu tanken.


 
Lieber ein ordentliches Auto mit "Hartz IV" Sprit, als ein Hartz IV Auto  .
Im übrigen haben regenerative Treibstoffe deutlich mehr Perspektive als Mineralölprodukte.
Meine Lieblings Hartz IV Marke ist übrigens Bentley, alle neuen Bentleys laufen mit E85.


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Das sollte doch einfach nachzuprüfen sein indem man mal probiert die angegebene VMax zu erreichen? Wenn Leistung fehlt sollte sich das ja dann bemerkbar machen.



Das bezweifel ich doch recht stark... man verliert durch E10 keine Unmengen an Leistung. Und an der Höchstgeschwindigkeit wirst du die vll 5PS die man verliert nicht sehen können. Das können auch andere Faktoren beeinflussen wie Gegenwind, bergauf oder bergab, Luftemperatur usw. Also VMax Werte als Hinweis für die Vorhandene Leistung ist in meinen Augen absolut sinnbefreit. Dazu müsste man schon exakt die gleichen äusserlichen Bedingungen und Streckeneigenschaften haben. 

Entweder auf einen Prüfstand oder eben das glauben was man will. Wenn mein Motor mit E10 laufen würde, würde ich das auch fahren. Im Grunde ist mir doch egal womit die Karre läuft, hauptsache sie macht es.


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2012)

Also ich bemerke teilweise, ob die Lufttemp 0-5°c oder eher 20-30°c sind. Das liegt aber einfach an dem Aufbau des Motors aber ob da nun 95 oder 98Oktan drin sind oder was weis ich, das merke ich sicher nicht.
Ich tanke zwar immer Super+, bin vor 3 Jahren da drauf umgestiegen, aber ob mir mit anderem Sprit nun 5PS fehlen oder nicht interessiert mich nciht, weil ich es eh auf andere Sachen schiebe. Und solange der Eimer locker flockig über 200Km/h schießt ist alls gut.

Dafür kann ich sagen, dass mein Auto im Winter mehr Leistung hat als im Sommer und wenn er kalt ist hat er so wie so am meisten Leistung. Also ehrlich, wer 5PS oder auch 10PS wirklich merken sollte, der hat ganz andere Probleme oder ein Auto das nen ganzen Liter Hubraum hat.

Als damals mein Turbo die Aussetzter hatte, hat man das wirklich gemerkt, aber da wurde auch eine Motorleistung von 108KW gemessen statt der 132KW, die erhaben sollte. Da ging der Eimer grad so an 190Km/h ran und nur mit viel Anlauf konnte ich Tacho 200Km/h machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2012)

Das mit der Ethanol Minderleistung ist ganz lustig, da in den USA Flexfuel Fahrzeuge mit zwei Leistungsangaben versehen sind, einem niedrigeren Wert bei Verwendung von Benzin und einem höheren bei Verwendung von E85.
Bei Bentley war es auch die Supersport Version des W12 mit über 600 PS welches als erstes die E85 Freigabe erhielt.

Egal. Ich bin mit meinen aktuellen Fahrleistungen mehr als zufrieden, hätte mich vor Unvernunft schon zweimal fast ins Grab gefahren, vielleicht sollte ich auf Optimax wechseln, das kostet bei meinem Motor im ungünstigsten Fall bis zu 5% Leistung  .


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2012)

Unvernunft bei dir ITp

Ich denke mit sowas kannst du nichts anfangen oder hat der Autowagen zuviel Leistung. Bestimmt wieder mit 170 auf der Landstrasse unterwegs gewesen und dann kam der Trecker.

Wie war noch nen Spruch vom Rennfahrer: Wenn du dir Tür aufmachst und du Angst bekommst, dann hat das Auto ausreichend Leistung


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Unvernunft bei dir ITp
> 
> Ich denke mit sowas kannst du nichts anfangen oder hat der Autowagen zuviel Leistung. Bestimmt wieder mit 170 auf der Landstrasse unterwegs gewesen und dann kam der Trecker.


 
Es war schneller, innerorts und auf eine 90° Kurve zugefahren, so daß es unter normalen Umständen mit einem sehr schmerzhaften und vollkommen unnötigen Unfall geendet wäre. Quattro und meinen übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten (auch Glück genannt  ) ist es zu verdanken, dass sie Situation noch gut gegangen ist.
Ich habe mich im Nachhinein noch geärgert wie die Sau, wieso ich so einen Scheiß gemacht habe. Ich dachte ich hätte das hinter mir. Aber das Kind im Mann ist manchmal nicht tot zu kriegen.

Wie auch immer. Jetzt bin ich wieder brav. Und bin eigentlich der Meinung das man mit um die 200 PS gut für den Alltag gerüstet ist, alles darüber hinaus sollte mit viel vernunft eingesetzt werden. Aber ich bin ja nicht unbelehrbar. Ich weiß jetzt wo die Grenzen meines Wagens und die Meinigen sind, insofern versuche ich nun immer möglichst weit darunter zu aggieren.


----------



## 1821984 (27. April 2012)

Ja ja das Kind im Manne. Manchmal muss man mal wieder seine Grenzen kennen lernen. Besonders mit neuen Autos macht das einen heiden Spass, weil man sich dann wirklich noch fast in die Hose macht

Aber schneller und Innerorts? Was war da los bei dir? Jemanden zwischen den Schenkeln gehabt
Das machst aber nicht nochmal. Und wie du schon sagst, Autos mit um die 200PS reichen für den Alltag locker flockig aus. Wenn man Spass haben will muss entweder das Gewicht runter oder die Leistung hoch. Im Idealfall beides


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2012)

Also die 200PS von meinem Dad seinem G20, sind teilweise doch schon recht wenig. Klar bei 2800 Kilo Leergewicht...


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber schneller und Innerorts? Was war da los bei dir? Jemanden zwischen den Schenkeln gehabt
> Das machst aber nicht nochmal.


 
Reine Dummheit. 
Ich habe jemanden überholt und blieb ein paar Sekunden zu lang auf dem Gas, dann war die Straße fast zu Ende, als ich mir dachte, dass Bremsen eine ganz gute Idee wäre, leider konnte ich das Tempo nur noch auf 120 reduzieren und musste so in die Kurve gehen. Dann bin ich über alle 4 rutschend auf der Gegenspur wieder in der Lage gewesen zu aggieren. Also mit Gas einen Impuls in die andere Richtung gesetzt und so gerade noch die Situation gerettet. Mit meinem TT wäre die Situation sehr böse geendet.

Wie gesagt, absolute Dummheit. Dadurch habe ich andere (zum glück nicht anwesende) Verkehrsteilnehmer, meinen Wagen und mich gefährdet, ohne Sinn und Verstand.

Ist halt das zweischneidige Schwert zwischen guter Hardware welche einem zu dummen Manövern verführt und andererseits schier unlösbare Situationen rettet. Am besten mit viel Verstand und wenig Emotion fahren. Dann lebt man länger und vor allem zieht man im Zweifelsfall nicht Dritte irgendwo mit rein.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also die 200PS von meinem Dad seinem G20, sind teilweise doch schon recht wenig. Klar bei 2800 Kilo Leergewicht...


 
Das ist ja auch kein PKW mehr  .


----------



## Jolly91 (27. April 2012)

Heute mal bei 623Km, 46 Liter getankt. Ein Verbraucht von 7,3l/100km.

Bei nem Benziner mit ner 1,4l Mischmaschinenmotor. ^^ Golf IV halt.


----------



## Lolm@n (27. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also die 200PS von meinem Dad seinem G20, sind teilweise doch schon recht wenig. Klar bei 2800 Kilo Leergewicht...


 
Was fährt er für ein Auto? nen chevy? das ist ja nen LKW und kein Auto


----------



## 8800 GT (27. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es war schneller, innerorts und auf eine 90° Kurve zugefahren, so daß es unter normalen Umständen mit einem sehr schmerzhaften und vollkommen unnötigen Unfall geendet wäre. Quattro und meinen übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten (auch Glück genannt  ) ist es zu verdanken, dass sie Situation noch gut gegangen ist.


 200 in der Stadt?


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Was fährt er für ein Auto?



Einen Chevy G20.


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2012)

Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte...  Das Teil ist schon ein riesen Koffer...


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2012)

Nette Halle  Wie groß ist die?


----------



## Re4dt (28. April 2012)

In meinen Augen eher ein Schrank. 
Der schluckt aber nicht unter 25l/100km oder ?


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2012)

Ich denk mal wenn man nur locker flockig durch die Gegend cruist kann man den mit 18l fahren.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (28. April 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute mal bei 623Km, 46 Liter getankt. Ein Verbraucht von 7,3l/100km.
> 
> Bei nem Benziner mit ner 1,4l Mischmaschinenmotor. ^^ Golf IV halt.



Bin ich der einzige, der das für gar nicht mal so gut hält? Oo

Immerhin fahr ich meinen 1,6 Liter Benziner nicht mal im Winter auf 7 Litern.
Und im milden Sommer bekomm ich den auch knapp unter 6

(Das beste waren einmal 5,3 )

Naja gut, mein Astra F wiegt ja auch nicht mal ne Tonne leer


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2012)

Eure beiden Werte sind nicht wirklich gut, ich verbrauch im Sommer trotz 2L 160PS und 17 Jahre alter Technik nur 7L - 7.5L. Aber das kann man immer weiter führen, jetzt kommt gleich einer mit 225PS und braucht ebenfalls nur 7.5L oder so. Ein Auto mit wenig Leistung, verbraucht nie wirklich viel weniger als eins mit mehr Leistung. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Nette Halle  Wie groß ist die?



Etwas über 80qm, mittlerweile ist sie mir aber schon zu klein  



Re4dt schrieb:


> In meinen Augen eher ein Schrank.
> Der schluckt aber nicht unter 25l/100km oder ?


 
Doch der schluckt bedeutend weniger, Autobahn bei 120 bis 160km/h sind es ca 13L bis 14L und in der Stadt ist man bei um die 18L. Gerade der Verbrauch auf der Autobahn ist eigentlich noch relativ human, wenn man bedenkt das 7 Leute Platz drin haben. Viel krasser sind die 5.7L und Euro 0 in der Steuer ... irgendwas um die 1100Euro.

Ab nächster Woche steht "Das Monster" wieder bei mir in der Halle und wird repariert... Nissan 200SX RS13, 1.8L Turbo mit 330PS am Rad. Da der Hocker unter 1200 Kilo wiegt ist das schon eine ordentliche Kampfansage... aber die 400PS sollen demnächst fallen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. April 2012)

@Riverna: wie viel torque kriegst du aus dem 1.8l TUrbo in etwa raus? PS ist immer etwas schwammig was die beschleunigung angeht


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Riverna: wie viel torque kriegst du aus dem 1.8l TUrbo in etwa raus? PS ist immer etwas schwammig was die beschleunigung angeht


 
Das sehe ich eher umgekehrt. Das Drehmoment ist eher interessant wenn man zwei nominal gleichstarke Fahrzeuge vergleicht, da man dann weiß wer ggfs. früher mehr Leistung hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. April 2012)

trotzdem interessiert es mich und drehmoment spielt eben doch ne rolle, gerade beim durchbeschleunigen , hat man zu wenig kommt man ohne viel runterschalten und orgeln nicht so gut weg wie wenn man viel drehmoment hat


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Riverna: wie viel torque kriegst du aus dem 1.8l TUrbo in etwa raus? PS ist immer etwas schwammig was die beschleunigung angeht


 
Die Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, Serienleistung ist 169PS und 228nm. Ich tipp mal bei 400PS (Motorleistung) hätte man irgendwas zwischen 300 und 320nm... aber das ist eine reine Schätzung von mir. Drehmoment ist in der reinen Beschleunigung eigentlich so sonderlich wichtig, dies kommt erst wirklich zum Vorschein wenn man im höheren Gang ist und nicht runterschalten will. Der Civic vom Kumpel hat 160PS und 150nm beim gleichen Gewicht wie mein Sunny mit gemessenen 162PS und 192nm. Trotzdem sind beide Autos exakt gleich, erst wenn wir im höheren Gang fahren ziehe ich vorbei. Vorallem kommt es auch auf die Übersetzung an und was am Ende auch wirklich am Rad landet. Ein Diesel mit 90PS und 200nm ist auch nicht schneller als ein Benziner mit 90PS und 150nm wenn man bei beiden Fahrzeugen die Gänge optimal ausnutzt.

Japaner (egal ob Sauger oder Aufgeladen) haben immer relativ wenig Drehmoment. Guck dir doch mal meinen NX an, 190PS und nur 196nm. Diese 196nm hat doch mittlerweile jeder aufgeladene Golf mit 1.4L.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, Serienleistung ist 169PS und 228nm. Ich tipp mal bei 400PS (Motorleistung) hätte man irgendwas zwischen 300 und 320nm...


 
Wenn wir von 320 Nm ausgehen, dann müssten diese bei 8.800 Upm anliegen damit tatsächlich 400 PS dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Jolly91 (28. April 2012)

~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der das für gar nicht mal so gut hält? Oo
> 
> Immerhin fahr ich meinen 1,6 Liter Benziner nicht mal im Winter auf 7 Litern.
> Und im milden Sommer bekomm ich den auch knapp unter 6
> ...



Ich trag den ja schon, gut auf der Autobahn bei 150km/h braucht er seine 10l/100km, aber nicht weiter schlimm.

Mal sehn wie es mit dem anderen Golf wird, 1,9L TDI 127PS / 330NM, mal sehn ob wir den auf 4L bringen, meiner hat keine Klima.


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2012)

Mein Stoßdämpfer war kaputt. Und ich dachte schon bei Tempo 200 + auf der Autobahn, irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Irgendwie wobbelig. Und wie sich rausgestellt hat, stimmts. Also der Stoßdämpfer kaputt. Seit heute nen neuen drinne und das Ding liegt wieder wie ein Brett. Fette Kacke!


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2012)

Einen neuen Dämpfer?


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2012)

Ich hoffe doch die Dämpfer sind Achs weise gewechselt worden.


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2012)

kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich nehm ma an, die jungs wissen, was sie machen. ich kenn mich mit autos ja nicht aus.

ich hätte jetzt einen neuen reingeschraubt. oder gesteckt? Oder was auch immer...


----------



## >ExX< (29. April 2012)

Hahahaha xD
Mit dem lego stecksystem?


----------



## Sixxer (29. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> ich verbrauch im Sommer trotz 2L 160PS und 17 Jahre alter Technik nur 7L - 7.5L.


Du meinst wir ziehen hier alle die Hose mit der Kneifzange an was?
Was ist es den für ein Auto?


----------



## Zoon (29. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich nehm ma an,  die jungs wissen, was sie machen. ich kenn mich mit autos ja nicht aus.
> 
> ich hätte jetzt einen neuen reingeschraubt. oder gesteckt? Oder was auch immer...



Grundsätzlich wird achsweise getauscht. Also rechts was kaputt wird auch links getauscht. 
Brauchst ja nur aus der Rechnung gucken ob Stoßstämpfer tauschen 2 Stück da stehen.


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Du meinst wir ziehen hier alle die Hose mit der Kneifzange an was?
> Was ist es den für ein Auto?


 
Was das nun mit der Hose und der Kneifzange zu tun hat, wirst wahrscheinlich nur du selber wissen... 
Es ist ein Nissan Sunny.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2012)

Zoon schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich wird achsweise getauscht. Also rechts was kaputt wird auch links getauscht.
> Brauchst ja nur aus der Rechnung gucken ob Stoßstämpfer tauschen 2 Stück da stehen.



Ich hab keine Rechnung. Die müsste bei meinen Eltern sein. Ich nehm jetzt eindach mal an, die haben paarweise getauscht...


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2012)

Wird schon paarweise getauscht worden sein, eine Werkstatt weiß idR schon was sie machen.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2012)

Kuckt eigentlich jmd. die "neue" DTM? Ich werd ma reinschalten, da ich eigentlich immer MotoGP auf Sport1 schaue. Die letzten Jahre war mir die DTM viel zu langweilig. Vielleicht wirds mit BMW ja besser...

Eigentlich hatte ich auch überlegt, ob ich zum Auftakt hinfahren soll, war dann aber doch zu faul und mach jetzt den Großen Preis von Hockdaheim...


----------



## Klutten (29. April 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal den Fernseher eingeschaltet, aber momentan läuft da rudern ...mega spannend. -.-


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal den Fernseher eingeschaltet, aber momentan läuft da rudern ...mega spannend. -.-


 
13:46 in Deutschland. Motorsport läuft.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2012)

Wenns gut wird, werd ich mir wohl doch nen Festplattenrekorder zulegen müssen. Da ja immer zeitgleich die MotoGP kommt. Was ich ja eigentlich viel lieber kucke.


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2012)

Wo wird die DTM den übertragen?

Habs... in der Fernsehzeitung steht nichts davon.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2012)

ARD  da


----------



## Re4dt (29. April 2012)

Im ersten oder DTM - sportschau.de


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2012)

Nach 90 Minuten mobilem sonnenbaden, musste mein Wägelchen wieder ein wenig auf Vordermann gebracht werden, dabei habe ich mal richtige Fotos von den "Supercharged" Badges gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Muss man aber schon sehr nah rangehen um den besonderen Schriftzug zu sehen


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Muss man aber schon sehr nah rangehen um den besonderen Schriftzug zu sehen


 
Soll das heißen das es schlecht angelegte $88,- waren ?
Stimmt schon aber alles ist besser als der deutsche original Schriftzug und farblich paßt es auch ganz gut.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

88$ dafür? Wtf  
Aber gut wer es liest denkt halt er hat einen besonderen S5 vor sich stehen. Und so einen Aha Effekt will man mit sowas ja erreichen


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2012)

Absolute Unsinnige Geldverschwendung in meinen Augen... normalerweise macht man solche hässlichen Schrifzüge ab um nicht aufzufallen. Soll halt auch Leute geben die sich von solchen Schriftzügen beeindrucken lassen und das wollen scheinbar Besitzer von solche Dingern. Mein Fall wäre es definitiv nicht...

DTM war recht spannend und meiner Meinung nach auch wesentlich interessanter als die letzten Jahre. Werde ich mir wohl nun öfters anschauen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Absolute Unsinnige Geldverschwendung in meinen Augen... normalerweise macht man solche hässlichen Schrifzüge ab um nicht aufzufallen. Soll halt auch Leute geben die sich von solchen Schriftzügen beeindrucken lassen und das wollen scheinbar Besitzer von solche Dingern.


 
Naja die 88 Dollar bringen mich nicht um. Und in den USA kann man sie werksseitig haben. Im übrigen steht ja nur die Wahrheit drauf. 

Supercharged = Kompressor 
Deutscher Schriftzug = Verarschung.

Ob sie jemanden beeindrucken weiß ich nicht. Aber mir sind sie sofort aufgefallen, als wir auf dem Las Vegas Blvd unterwegs waren und ein S4 vor uns fuhr. Da dachte ich mir was hat der bloß auf dem Kotflügel. Gesehen, erkannt, gekauft  .
Ich finde sie super.


----------



## STSLeon (29. April 2012)

Finde die Batches gut, passen designtechnisch ans Auto und prollen nicht mit PS oder Hubraum angaben.


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2012)

Bin mittlerweile schon ein gutes Stück weiter, es fehlt nur noch die hintere Seite von der Beifahrerseite, Kofferraumklappe und das Dach. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich aus Spaß mal meine 17" Felgen vom 100NX auf den Sunny geschnallt... was ein riesen Unterschied. Jedoch finde ich sie 1" zu groß. In 16" würden sie bestimmt richtig gut aussehen... also müssen doch neue Felgen her.


----------



## STSLeon (29. April 2012)

Komplett schwarze Räder sehen irgendwie komisch aus. Ein farbiger Streifen bewirkt da wahre Wunder


----------



## 1821984 (29. April 2012)

Ja das Auto in Mattrot und die Felgen so in Schwarz mit nem roten Zierstreifen am Rand (Horn?) Und die Felgen sehen nicht zu groß aus! Ob das noch gut zu fahren ist, steht woanders geschrieben.


----------



## SamsonRade (29. April 2012)

So hab mir mal ein neues Schätzchen zugelegt. 

BMW 130i. Macht auch Spaß das Teil.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Sehr schön  So einen möchte ich auch liebend gerne


----------



## Whoosaa (29. April 2012)

Mit genau so einem 130 hatte ich mein Fahrtraining - lustige Maschine. 
Und der Sound.. 

@IT: Gefällt deutlich besser.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. April 2012)

Mir hat der 1er noch nie optisch gefallen.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mit genau so einem 130 hatte ich mein Fahrtraining - lustige Maschine.
> Und der Sound..
> 
> @IT: Gefällt deutlich besser.


 
Wtf ein 130i als Fahrschulauto? Und ich hatte nur einen A3 Diesel 105PS


----------



## moe (29. April 2012)

Beschwer dich nicht mit nem A3, ich hatte nen A180!


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Ok da wär mir dann doch der A3 lieber


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ja das Auto in Mattrot und die Felgen so in Schwarz mit nem roten Zierstreifen am Rand (Horn?) Und die Felgen sehen nicht zu groß aus! Ob das noch gut zu fahren ist, steht woanders geschrieben.


 
Warum sollte sich das nicht gut fahren lassen? Es ist immerhin kein 600Euro billig Ebayfahrwerk drin. Das geht schon alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Whoosaa (29. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wtf ein 130i als Fahrschulauto? Und ich hatte nur einen A3 Diesel 105PS


 
Fahr*training*, nicht Fahr*schule*.


----------



## ich558 (30. April 2012)

Jaja lesen soll gelernt sein


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Fahr*training*, nicht Fahr*schule*.


 
Wo hast das denn gemacht ? Und wie viel hat das gekostet wenn ich fragen darf ... 
Würde nämlich auch gern mal an so einem Training teilnehmen


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast das denn gemacht ? Und wie viel hat das gekostet wenn ich fragen darf ...
> Würde nämlich auch gern mal an so einem Training teilnehmen



BMW Basic Training Young, ganztags, auf 'nem Gelände direkt am Flughafen München. 
Kosten weiß ich leider nicht genau, hatte es geschenkt bekommen.. ich glaube so um die 200-250€. Steht aber auf der BMW Seite.

War ganz lustig, die Jungs hatten Ahnung, wir hatten 123d Coupes und solche 130er (kriegen beide alle 3000km neue Reifen ), Frühstück und Mittagessen ist drin, und gemacht werden halt so die typischen Gefahrensituationen wie Ausweichen bei Vollbremsung, Über-/Untersteuern usw. Gibts auch vom ADAC etc., ich bezweifele aber, dass man da mit 55.000€ Autos rumfährt (hatten alle so ziemlich Vollausstattung).


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. April 2012)

Ich suche derzeit nach einem "Spritspartraining", da es mich interessieren würde, ob mein Fahrstil wirtschaftlich oder nicht ist. Leider habe ich noch keins gefunden was im eigenen Auto stattfindet. Alles andere ist leider uninteressant für mich.


----------



## Mosed (30. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> werden halt so die typischen Gefahrensituationen wie Ausweichen bei Vollbremsung, Über-/Untersteuern usw. Gibts auch vom ADAC etc., ich bezweifele aber, dass man da mit 55.000€ Autos rumfährt (hatten alle so ziemlich Vollausstattung).



Beim ADAC machst du das Sicherheitstraining mit deinem Auto - so wie es ja auch am sinnvollsten ist. Was bringt es dir, wenn du beim Training lernst einen Hecktriebler besser zu beherrschen, wenn du dann einen Fronttriebler fährst...


@IT-Passion: Ist dir wirklich eine spritsparende Fahrweise wichtig? Hätte jetzt eher gedacht, dass du so fährst, dass du Spass am fahren hast. Oder gehts darum, zu wissen, ob du spritsparend fahren könntest, wenn du mal Lust dazu hast?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. April 2012)

Mich würde nur interessieren ob ich so wie ich fahre wirtschaftlich oder nicht ist.
Das die einfachste Methode weniger zu verbrauchen wäre, nicht den halben Sonntag durch die Gegend zu gondeln, ist klar  .

Mein persönlicher Eindruck von meiner Fahrweise ist, dass ich alles soweit richtig mache. Ist halt nur nicht sonderlich objektiv sich selbst zu bewerten.
Hab mal gelesen das 75% der Autofahrer sich für überdurchschnittlich gute Fahrer halten  .


----------



## Mosed (30. April 2012)

Wenn du Länder wie Indien und Südamerika mit einbeziehst (und weiter Länder mit entsprechendem Fahrstil) kommt das vermutlich sogar hin.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

Frag doch mal hier rum, wer sich hier alles für nen schlechten Autofahrer hält.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Beim ADAC machst du das Sicherheitstraining mit deinem Auto - so wie es ja auch am sinnvollsten ist. Was bringt es dir, wenn du beim Training lernst einen Hecktriebler besser zu beherrschen, wenn du dann einen Fronttriebler fährst...



Naja, in beiden von mir genannten Beispielen ist es völlig wurscht, ob Heck- oder Fronttriebler. Überhaupt machst du bei so einem Grundprogramm nur "alltägliche" Gefahrensituationen - da ist sowieso mal die erste Devise: Fuß vom Gas.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. April 2012)

Nekro schrieb:


> *Fazit:* Spaßmobil für einen Tagesausflug mit sportlichem Charakter, gut zum Kurven fahren und Sound genießen aber nichts für den Alltag!


Warum ist der Wagen nichts für den Alltag? MMn ist er das genau so wie ein normaler Mini.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2012)

Der Kofferraum ist trotz "Huckepackprinzip" wegen des fehlenden Daches ein ganzes Stück zusammen geschrumpft(das ist übrigens auch 1:1 so beim Golf Cabrio). Je nach dem was im Alltag so an steht kann das schon ein Hindernis sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Frag doch mal hier rum, wer sich hier alles für nen schlechten Autofahrer hält.


 
Das ist eine gute Idee. Leider vermute ich, dass ich die Antwort schon kenne.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn du Länder wie Indien und Südamerika mit einbeziehst (und weiter Länder mit entsprechendem Fahrstil) kommt das vermutlich sogar hin.


 
Na, wir wollen doch jetzt nicht eine (oder die andere) Dummheit als Maßstab anlegen  .


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. April 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Idee. Leider vermute ich, dass ich die Antwort schon kenne.


 
Ich bin ein zweiter Walther Röhrl der seinen unbezwingbaren Golf mit sicherer Hand seinen Willen aufzwingt!


----------



## SaPass (30. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Frag doch mal hier rum, wer sich hier alles für nen schlechten Autofahrer hält.


 Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die sich für einen überdurchschnittlich guten Autofahrer halten. So einfach ist das. Dafür habe ich noch bei weitem nicht genug Fahrerfahrung in den wenigen Jahren, in denen ich den Führerschein habe.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich bin ein zweiter Walther Röhrl der seinen *unbezwingbaren* Golf mit sicherer Hand seinen Willen *aufzwingt*!


 
Paradoxes Paradoxon.


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. April 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Paradoxes Paradoxon.


 
na wenn das mal nicht für mich spricht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2012)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> So hab mir mal ein neues Schätzchen zugelegt.
> 
> BMW 130i. Macht auch Spaß das Teil.


 
Noch einer, der einen 1er fährt 
Ist das ein FL oder vFL 130i ?


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2012)

vFL, siehe Nebelscheinwerfer, Heckleuchten etc.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

Was ist ein vFL?


----------



## Mosed (30. April 2012)

*v*or *F*ace*l*ift

Behaupte ich mal.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die sich für einen überdurchschnittlich guten Autofahrer halten. So einfach ist das. Dafür habe ich noch bei weitem nicht genug Fahrerfahrung in den wenigen Jahren, in denen ich den Führerschein habe.



Hälst du dich dann für einen schlechten Autofahrer?


----------



## Whoosaa (30. April 2012)

Jop. VFL, oder vFL, ist eigentlich wurscht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Ganze bei BMW eigentlich LCI heißt.  (*L*ife *C*ycle *I*mpulse = Marketinggeschwafel)


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Ich meine bei Mercedes heißt das Mopf (Modellpflege).
Läuft das gleiche wie bei BMW raus.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meine bei Mercedes heißt das Mopf (Modellpflege).


 
Stimmt. Kumpel von mir hat mir erzählt, sein Auto wäre gemopft worden. Und ich dachte, sie hättens ihm geklaut. Aber nein, war nur das Facelift.


----------



## Burn_out (30. April 2012)

Jab, die benutzen noch deutsche Abkürzungen. *Mo*del*pf*lege = MoPf.

EDIT sagt: Also der Unterschied zwischen 1er vFL und FL ist enorm. Nicht nur, dass die Motoren überarbeitet wurden und effizienter geworden sind. Beim 1er hat vorallem der Innenraum eine deutlich Aufwertung erfahren, da der vFL qualitativ doch recht bescheiden war.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

Ich dachte gemopst, von mopsen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Bei VW nennt sich sowas neues Auto. 
Die kenne also gar keine FL/Mopf/LCI.


----------



## Burn_out (30. April 2012)

Wie kommst du auf sowas?


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf sowas?


 
Beim neuen Passat der NCAP einfach den Vorgänger nochmal getestet, das war das letzte Bsp dafür.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

Ne, der "neue" Passat musste doch garnicht zum NCAP, weil er auf der Plattform vom Alten basiert oder so. Und da es sich dann wohl um das gleiche Fahrzeug handelt, gelten die Werte von 2005 auch noch heute.


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ne, der "neue" Passat musste doch garnicht zum NCAP, weil er auf der Plattform vom Alten basiert oder so. Und da es sich dann wohl um das gleiche Fahrzeug handelt, gelten die Werte von 2005 auch noch heute.


 
Doch auch der musste aber die haben den alten genommen da die Stabilität gleich ist.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2012)

Und wer will schon ein neues Auto kaputt machen ;o)


"The Passat has been facelifted for 2010. Structurally and internally, the new car is identical to the one tested in 2005 and test results for the frontal, side barrier and side pole impacts have been carried over from that assessment. New pedestrian tests have been done as there are slight modifications to the bodywork at the front of the vehicle and because Euro NCAP’s test methods have changed since 2005. Whiplash tests have also been done to give the new car its 2010 rating."


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> EDIT sagt: Also der Unterschied zwischen 1er vFL und FL ist enorm. Nicht nur, dass die Motoren überarbeitet wurden und effizienter geworden sind. Beim 1er hat vorallem der Innenraum eine deutlich Aufwertung erfahren, da der vFL qualitativ doch recht bescheiden war.


 

Deshalb hab ich mir auch einen 1er FL zugelegt


----------



## SamsonRade (30. April 2012)

Stimmt die Qualität ist besser geworden beim fl 1er. Nur mir war er zuteuer. 

Aber so schlecht finde ich die Qualität jetzt nicht bei mir. Liegt aber immer im Auge des Betrachters. 

Außerdem beim 3 Liter motor denk ich jetzt nicht wirklich über den Verbrauch nach, sonst macht's kein Spaß beim fahren.


----------



## SaPass (30. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hälst du dich dann für einen schlechten Autofahrer?


 Nein. Wenn ich sehe, welche Idioten manchmal unterwegs sind, dann kann ich mich einfach nicht als schlechten Autofahrer bezeichnen.


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2012)

SaPass schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Wenn ich sehe, welche Idioten manchmal unterwegs sind, dann kann ich mich einfach nicht als schlechten Autofahrer bezeichnen.



Sag ich doch ;0)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Mai 2012)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Stimmt die Qualität ist besser geworden beim fl 1er. Nur mir war er zuteuer.
> 
> Aber so schlecht finde ich die Qualität jetzt nicht bei mir. Liegt aber immer im Auge des Betrachters.


 

Da entschädigt ja auch der schöne Reihensechser


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich halte mich persönlich zwar auch für einen guten Autofahrer, aber ich gebe offen zu, dass ich
ein miserabler Einparker bin 
Ich hab sowohl zuhause als auch in der Firma meinen Stellplatz und bin es somit einfach nicht gewohnt,
seitwärts am Straßenrand zu parken.
Deswegen such ich lieber ein Parkhaus oder eine größere Lücke, bevor ich 10mal hin und hersetzen muss


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2012)

Joa einparken ist auch nicht so meine Stärke, es könnte zwar schlimmer sein... jedoch auch weit aus besser.  Einmal hab ich sogar eine Laterne beim einparken übersehen...


----------



## >ExX< (1. Mai 2012)

Au au au 
Obwohl ich bisher, ausser in der fahrschule nur 1 mal mit anhänger gefahren bin, kann ich auch damit relativ gut einparken 
Aber so mit einparken hab ich eig kein problem


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Mai 2012)

wer motorrad fährt, weiss, wie viele "schlechte fahrer" (besser gesagt vollidioten) es hinter deutschen lenkrädern gibt....


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wer motorrad fährt, weiss, wie viele "schlechte fahrer" (besser gesagt vollidioten) es hinter deutschen lenkrädern gibt....


 
Durch den Blick in den Spiegel?


----------



## thecroatien (1. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Durch den Blick in den Spiegel?



Durch das Hinterherfahren, egal ob inner Stadt, oder auf der Landstraße. Durch Autofahrer, welche aus seitenstraßen kommen etc.

Nicht alle, es gibt auch viele Gute und Aufmerksame Autofahrer, gerade den Motorradfahrern gegenüber, das möchte ich auch sagen. 

Leider merkt man aber wieder auch an vielen ihre Abneigung gegen Motorradfahrer


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2012)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Leider merkt man aber wieder auch an vielen ihre Abneigung gegen Motorradfahrer


 
Ich persönlich komme Motorradfahrern gegenüber nur dann auf "Mordgedanken" wenn sie extremste Fahrfehler begehen die dann unfreiwillig von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern kompensiert werden müssen. Wie z.B. das Eröffnen weiterer Fahrspuren wo keine sind oder Manipulationen am eigenen Fahrzeug die andere nur belästigen (z.B. Auspuff lauter machen). Wegen einem nicht gesetzten Blinker, leicht erhöhter Geschwindigkeit oder nicht tragen eines Helms will ich nichts gesagt haben. Man muss sich ja nicht päbstlicher als der Pabst verhalten.


----------



## thecroatien (1. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich komme Motorradfahrern gegenüber nur dann auf "Mordgedanken" wenn sie extremste Fahrfehler begehen die dann unfreiwillig von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern kompensiert werden müssen. Wie z.B. das Eröffnen weiterer Fahrspuren wo keine sind oder Manipulationen am eigenen Fahrzeug die andere nur belästigen (z.B. Auspuff lauter machen). Wegen einem nicht gesetzten Blinker, leicht erhöhter Geschwindigkeit oder nicht tragen eines Helms will ich nichts gesagt haben. Man muss sich ja nicht päbstlicher als der Pabst verhalten.



Natürlich, ich möchte auch nciht behaupten das alle Motorradfahrer besser sind. Unter Motorradfahrern gibt es genauso Idioten wie unter Autofahrern

Leider zieht man nur auf dem Motorrad den kürzeren, wenn man mal nen Autofahrer hat, der pennt, nicht richtig guckt, oder ähnliches...letztes Jahr zweimal erlebt.

Und die Zubehör Pötte ohne DB-Eater sind sowieso ein Unding.....


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Durch den Blick in den Spiegel?


 dein "konter" ist leider nicht gelungen, im gegenteil, man sieht du bist noch nie mopped gefahren. Wenn ich mich im spiegel eines motorrades sehen kann, ist irgendwas schiefgeloffen... Dieses von dir beschriebene Phänomen mag bei audifahrern häufig vorkommen, nicht aber bei motorradkollegen  
Fahr du mal motorrad, dann weisst du wovon ich rede und kannst mitreden, davor wär ich dir sehr dankbar wenn du deine dämlichen, selbstgefälligen, überschwinglichen kommentare einfach einsparen könntest. du würdest allen beteiligten damit einen gefallen tun 

Viele autofahrer können es einfach nicht einschätzen, dass ein motorrad oft schneller ist als es vom auto raus aussieht. Am liebsten mag ich es immer, wenn aus einer seitenstrasse ne karre rotzfrech rausgurkt und ich in die eisen gehen muss um es nicht zu rammen. Solchen leuten wünsch ich nichts gutes, warum sehen die nicht ein dass man sich als autofahrer bei motorrädern einfach mal hinten anstellen muss und etwas vorsichtiger und vorrausdenkender fahren sollte...


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Mai 2012)

thecroatien schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das Hinterherfahren, egal ob inner Stadt, oder auf der Landstraße. Durch Autofahrer, welche aus seitenstraßen kommen etc.
> 
> Nicht alle, es gibt auch viele Gute und Aufmerksame Autofahrer, gerade den Motorradfahrern gegenüber, das möchte ich auch sagen.
> 
> Leider merkt man aber wieder auch an vielen ihre Abneigung gegen Motorradfahrer



Jaa weil es gerade dort viele unvernünftige gibt und du als Autofahrer am ende einfach der verarschte bist wenn du einen nicht siehst wenn er mit 200 in der 80er Zone unterwegs ist  ich will den schein auch machen aber es gibt leider viele unvernünftige die der leistung verfallen den eine supersportler für läppische 5k zieht JEDES normale sportliche Auto ab....


----------



## thecroatien (1. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Jaa weil es gerade dort viele unvernünftige gibt und du als Autofahrer am ende einfach der verarschte bist wenn du einen nicht siehst wenn er mit 200 in der 80er Zone unterwegs ist  ich will den schein auch machen aber es gibt leider viele unvernünftige die der leistung verfallen den eine supersportler für läppische 5k zieht JEDES normale sportliche Auto ab....



Das war nicht meine Behauptung. Ich erwähnte oben bereits, das es auch aufm Motorrad Idioten gibt. Und genauso mag es auch Motorradfahrer geben, welche meinen sie könnten sich noch vor ein Auto drängeln, was mit 150 ankommt. 

Und bereits beim Autoführerschein in der Fahrschule wurde uns klar gemacht, das man Motorradfahrer einfach schlechter sieht, und aufgrund der schmalen Bauform, sich die geschwindigkeit schlecht einschätzen lässt. 

Ich selber fahre "nur" 34ps. Ich freue mich wenn mich an der Ampel nen Autofahrer durchlässt, weil er weiß das ich sowieso flotter weg bin.

Tja, gestern erst, habe ich nen Golf R Vorbei gewunken, weil ich eben weiß das dieser einer schneller ist....


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Mai 2012)

thecroatien schrieb:
			
		

> Das war nicht meine Behauptung. Ich erwähnte oben bereits, das es auch aufm Motorrad Idioten gibt. Und genauso mag es auch Motorradfahrer geben, welche meinen sie könnten sich noch vor ein Auto drängeln, was mit 150 ankommt.
> 
> Und bereits beim Autoführerschein in der Fahrschule wurde uns klar gemacht, das man Motorradfahrer einfach schlechter sieht, und aufgrund der schmalen Bauform, sich die geschwindigkeit schlecht einschätzen lässt.
> 
> ...



Ok viele biker geben das nur ungern zu aber ich hasse die momente wenn man überholt wird und man ist selber schon mit 100 statt 80 unterwegs und man hat das gefühl man stehe still so schnell kommen die  gibt es leider bei uns viel zu viele... Nur solche mit choppers oder ähnlich fahren wirklich anständug weil die ihre maschiene pflegen und nach ihr schauen so gut es geht xP wenn es um geschwindigkeit geht sind die autofahrer oft die anständigeren


----------



## Burn_out (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde Motorradfahrer extrem schlimm. Kaum passt das Wetter fahren die wie die Teufel umher. Ich habs schon so oft erlebt, dass die scheinbar krankhaft alles und jeden überholen müsssen oder sich einfach mal neben einen stellen wenn die Ampel rot ist.

Ich weis noch letztes Jahr war ich total erschrocken als ich morgens an einer Kreuzung stand und beim abbiegen war aufeinmal ein Moppedfahrer neben mir. 

Ich weis, dass trifft nicht auf allen Motorradfahrer zu, aber manchmal habe ich wirklichd as Gefühl die machen ihre eigenen Verkehrsregeln.


----------



## thecroatien (1. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Also ich finde Motorradfahrer extrem schlimm. Kaum passt das Wetter fahren die wie die Teufel umher. Ich habs schon so oft erlebt, dass die scheinbar krankhaft alles und jeden überholen müsssen oder sich einfach mal neben einen stellen wenn die Ampel rot ist.
> 
> Ich weis noch letztes Jahr war ich total erschrocken als ich morgens an einer Kreuzung stand und beim abbiegen war aufeinmal ein Moppedfahrer neben mir.
> 
> Ich weis, dass trifft nicht auf allen Motorradfahrer zu, aber manchmal habe ich wirklichd as Gefühl die machen ihre eigenen Verkehrsregeln.



Das mit an den Ampeln vordrängeln ist so eine Sache....

Wenn einer vor mir steht, und der Abbiegen möchte, dann fahr ich auch nicht vor. bei Einzelnen Autos Fahr ich in der Regel ehh nicht vor, die Überhole ich dann, wenn sie mich "stören".

Wenn 2-3 Autos da stehen,  und der Platz da ist, dann fahre ich manchmal auf vor. Dafür bin ich dann oft schon außer Sichtweite, bevor die überhaupt nen Gang drinne haben. Und überholen tuhe ich auch nur dann, wenn ich gerne schneller fahren möchte. Wenn auf der Landstraße vor mir einer 120 fährt, muss ich nicht überholen, wenn er aber mit 80 oder 100 fährt, dann ziehe ich gerne dran vorbei. Solange eben der Platz da ist. Da achte ich drauf, das ich niemanden in Bedrängnis bringe, ausbremse oder sonst wie verärgere. 

Ich würde behaupten, das ich damit eigentlich keinem Autofahrer irgendwie im Wege stehe, oder sowas. Wenn er aber ein Problem hat, das da einfach jemand ist, der nunmal schneller ist, weil er eventuell auch dran Spaß hat, dann ist das halt so...


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Also ich finde Motorradfahrer extrem schlimm. Kaum passt das Wetter fahren die wie die Teufel umher. Ich habs schon so oft erlebt, dass die scheinbar krankhaft alles und jeden überholen müsssen oder sich einfach mal neben einen stellen wenn die Ampel rot ist.
> 
> Ich weis noch letztes Jahr war ich total erschrocken als ich morgens an einer Kreuzung stand und beim abbiegen war aufeinmal ein Moppedfahrer neben mir.
> 
> Ich weis, dass trifft nicht auf allen Motorradfahrer zu, aber manchmal habe ich wirklichd as Gefühl die machen ihre eigenen Verkehrsregeln.


Mein gott, man kann auch alles und jeden schlechtreden.... Dass man mit nem zweirad bei nem stau oder an ner ampel nicht hinten wartet und (vorsichtig!) vorfährt, ist nicht "erschreckend" oder "krankhaft", sondern stinknormal. Wenn du dabei erschrickst, würd ich eher mal darüber nachdenken ob du das geschehen im strassenverkehr aufmerksam genug beobachtest, oder nicht doch in ner anderen welt mit den gedanken bist  Hab ich schon damals mitm mofa gemacht, warum auch nicht, wenn ich damit niemanden gefährde, warum sollte man seine gegebenen vorteile nicht nutzen? "Ihr autofahrer" nutzt doch auch eure vorteile, oder sollte ich einen cabriofahrer nun als bösartig darstellen, wenn er im regen sein dach zufaltet?!  
Und mit den "eigenen verkehrsregeln": Wie schon von mir öfters erwähnt, jeder der nicht motorrad fährt sollte nicht über diese die es tun urteilen. fahre mal im  sommer mit schutzkleidung hinter nem auto her, am besten noch mit ner maschine mit ordentlich dampf, das auf der landstrasse mit 80-90 sachen rumgurkt her, und sage dann noch mal dass sich der moppedfahrer "krankhaft an allem vorbeischiebt" 
Wir Motorradfahrer fahren nicht gefährlich, schliesslich wollen wir uns ja auch nicht verletzen. Ich glaube diesen faktor vergessen viele autofahrer und blindurteiler, wir sind genauso menschen wie alle anderen auch, mit nem selbsterhaltungstrieb, und dieser besteht auch auf der maschine  
Oftmals sieht vieles schlimmer aus als es ist, früher als kind dachte ich auch immer dass es gefährlich war wenn uns ein biker überholt hat, aber jetzt wo ich selber fahre, weiss ich dass es nicht so ist da du einfach um ein vielfaches elastischer und wendiger bist als mit nem auto. Deshalb kann ein "nur-autofahrer" auch absolut kein urteil darüber fällen, ob ein biker riskant oder nicht fährt


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Deshalb kann ein "nur-autofahrer" auch absolut kein urteil darüber fällen, ob ein biker riskant oder nicht fährt


 
Doch das kann man  wenn man als Autofahrer bremsen/ausweichen muss dann ist es riskant und wenn man um die kurve kommt und ein biker am überholen entgegenkommt ist das sehr wohl erschreckend! und mit 200 auf der landstrasse (hier in ch 80 beschränkt) ist dann finde ich das gefährlich


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Doch das kann man  wenn man als Autofahrer bremsen/ausweichen muss dann ist es riskant und wenn man um die kurve kommt und ein biker am überholen entgegenkommt ist das sehr wohl erschreckend! und mit 200 auf der landstrasse (hier in ch 80 beschränkt) ist dann finde ich das gefährlich


 ja gut, das sind ausnahmefälle, welche aber auch oft genug von anderen autofahrern verursacht werden. Aber generell, wenn immer behauptet wird, wie gefährlich die biker immer überholen würden und blabla, da könnt ich mich immer aufregen. Aufgeblasene leute die noch nie auf nem bike gesessen geschweige denn eins gefahren sind, denken, sie müssten sich über leute stellen die dieses hobby (was es mittlerweile ja ist, alltagsfahrer gibt es nur noch sehr wenige) jahrelang ausführen 
Und wenn die Landstrasse übersichtlich genug ist und frei ist, warum sollte man dann nicht mal kurzzeitig etwas schneller fahren als vorgeschrieben? Hältst du dich mit dem auto denn immer und 100%ig an jedes tempolimit? Ich denke nein, da dies auch mit dem auto praktisch nicht auf ewig realisierbar ist und eingehalten wird  Ich fahre auch ab und zu mal 150 auffer landstrasse, und da wo ich es mache ist es auch definitv keine gefährdung, weder für mich, noch für andere. Ich würde auch bedenkensfrei noch etwas schneller fahren, leider spielt dann meine maschine nicht so toll mit 
Klar, mit den rechtlichen konsequenzen muss man im fall einer kontrolle leben können, aber das schreckt mich nicht zurück, davon abgesehen dass man moppeds eh praktisch nicht aussagekräftig und rechtlich bindend lasern kann (wovon ich schonmal profitieren durfte)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und wenn die Landstrasse übersichtlich genug ist und frei ist, warum sollte man dann nicht mal kurzzeitig etwas schneller fahren als vorgeschrieben? Hältst du dich mit dem auto denn immer und 100%ig an jedes tempolimit? Ich denke nein, da dies auch mit dem auto praktisch nicht auf ewig realisierbar ist und eingehalten wird  Ich fahre auch ab und zu mal 150 auffer landstrasse, und da wo ich es mache ist es auch definitv keine gefährdung, weder für mich, noch für andere. Ich würde auch bedenkensfrei noch etwas schneller fahren, leider spielt dann meine maschine nicht so toll mit



Wenn manche ( bei uns jeder 5. ) mit 150-180km/h auf der Landstraße fahren ( 70km/h ) sind das absolute Idioten , auch wenn die Straße Schnurgerade ist. Mit dem Auto, vermute ich mal, fahren 99% nicht mehr als 40km/h zuviel.
Was passiert denn, wenn ein Auto/Traktorfahrer z.B. aus einer Einfahrt von einem Land oder Grundstück kommt und den Motorradfahrer nicht sieht, weil er mit viel zu hoher Geschwindigkeit fährt und meist in schwarz gekleidet ist, sprich, schlecht zu sehen ist ? Dann knallt es, weil der Motorradfahrer nicht früh genug zum Stehen kommen kann. Als Autofahrer geht man nunmal davon aus, dass die Maximalgeschwindigkeit nicht um 100% und mehr überschritten wird 

Edit: Da war wieder einer  mit voll aufgedrehtem Gasgriff und ausdrehen der Gänge


----------



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

ja warum soll man net schnell fahren 
wenn jemand sich das zutraut warum nicht 

es kann ja alles passieren aber wo nicht


----------



## ich558 (1. Mai 2012)

@CPU- GPU
Von mir ein absolutes  So ist es und nicht anders


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> dein "konter" ist leider nicht gelungen, im gegenteil, man sieht du bist noch nie mopped gefahren. Wenn ich mich im spiegel eines motorrades sehen kann, ist irgendwas schiefgeloffen...



Wer sprach von einem Motorradspiegel? Bei mir hängt einer im Bad, wenn ich rein schaue dann sehe ich mich selbst  .



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Dieses von dir beschriebene Phänomen mag bei audifahrern häufig vorkommen, nicht aber bei motorradkollegen



Schickes Schubladendenken, dann musst du mich aber häufiger in eine andere Schublade stecken, da ich ganz gerne mal die Marke wechsel.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Fahr du mal motorrad, dann weisst du wovon ich rede und kannst mitreden, davor wär ich dir sehr dankbar wenn du deine dämlichen, selbstgefälligen, überschwinglichen kommentare einfach einsparen könntest. *du würdest allen beteiligten damit einen gefallen tun*



Ich bin lang genug Motorrad gefahren um zu wissen, dass man sich die Regelen nicht hinbiegen darf wie es einem am besten paßt.
Aber auf deinem Assi-Niveau welches nur pöbeln und beleidigen besteht, darf man nicht davon ausgehen das auch nur ein Quäntchen Empathie vorhanden ist.
Unglaublich wie unterirdisch manche reagieren sobald man etwas gesetzwidriges als nicht gut deklariert. Soll ich sagen ist toll. Super! Motorradfahrer sind die größte Gruppe derer die Unfälle mit sich selbst bauen und dabei sich und andere in Gefahr bringen. Hui, großes Kino. 
Wenn die Kamikaze Piloten wenigstens soviel Eier in der Hose hätten und nach einem selbst verursachten Unfall, alle dadurch entstehenden Kosten selbst tragen. Getreu dem Motto: "Es ist mein Risiko, dann stehe ich auch dazu". Aber nein, die Allgemeinheit darf schön bezahlen, am besten auch noch Lohnfortzahlung, etc... . 

Ich mach auch Fehler. Aber ich bin natürlich nicht so degeneriert, dass ich diese auch noch schön rede oder andere angreife welche das zu recht kritisieren.

Du würdest allen Menschen auf deutschlands Straßen einen Gefallen tun, wenn dir das Schicksal wiederfährt welches du "geistig" (kann man das in dem Zusammenhang überhaupt sagen?) ausblendest.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Mai 2012)

killah schrieb:


> ja warum soll man net schnell fahren
> wenn jemand sich das zutraut warum nicht



 hast du noch alle Sinne beisammen 
Auf der Landstraße mit 150+ ist *normal *?
Jungs, es gibt da auch noch so eine Straße, die sich Autobahn nennt, da könnt ihr gerne schneller fahren, sogar legal  und mit weniger Gefährdung


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

Intressant was Kim und Kimi machen wenn sie nichts anderes zu tun habe:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mf3bjKwwlMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut, das sind ausnahmefälle, welche aber auch oft genug von anderen autofahrern verursacht werden. Aber generell, wenn immer behauptet wird, wie gefährlich die biker immer überholen würden und blabla, da könnt ich mich immer aufregen. Aufgeblasene leute die noch nie auf nem bike gesessen geschweige denn eins gefahren sind, denken, sie müssten sich über leute stellen die dieses hobby (was es mittlerweile ja ist, alltagsfahrer gibt es nur noch sehr wenige) jahrelang ausführen
> Und wenn die Landstrasse übersichtlich genug ist und frei ist, warum sollte man dann nicht mal kurzzeitig etwas schneller fahren als vorgeschrieben? Hältst du dich mit dem auto denn immer und 100%ig an jedes tempolimit? Ich denke nein, da dies auch mit dem auto praktisch nicht auf ewig realisierbar ist und eingehalten wird  Ich fahre auch ab und zu mal 150 auffer landstrasse, und da wo ich es mache ist es auch definitv keine gefährdung, weder für mich, noch für andere. Ich würde auch bedenkensfrei noch etwas schneller fahren, leider spielt dann meine maschine nicht so toll mit
> Klar, mit den rechtlichen konsequenzen muss man im fall einer kontrolle leben können, aber das schreckt mich nicht zurück, davon abgesehen dass man moppeds eh praktisch nicht aussagekräftig und rechtlich bindend lasern kann (wovon ich schonmal profitieren durfte)



Kommt prozentual auf autos:motorrad verhältnis öfters vor!
Zur Frage 2 hab ich bereits gesagt wenn ich mit 100-120 unterwegs bin statt 80 und dann fährt ein biker vorbei und man denkt man stehe still dann stimmt wirklich was nich und das passiert gerade anfangs saison nicht selten wenn man am weekend unterwegs ist...


----------



## Klutten (1. Mai 2012)

@ CPU-GPU und killah

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, aber eure Ansichtsweise und auch das praktische Ausleben abseits der Straßenverkehrsordnung sind wirklich der Knaller. Man könnte jetzt Zitate bis auf die letzte Redewendung auseinander pflücken, aber was bringt es? Nichts, denn der Uneinsichtige bleibt uneinsichtig!

Nur mal 2 Beispiele aus den hirnrissigen Kommentaren:

Im Straßenverkehr gibt es Regeln, die sehr präzise gestaltet sind - und wenn ich dann lese, wer wen an der Ampel aus irgendwelchen Gründen vorlässt, dann frage ich mich, warum es für Krad-Fahrer andere Regeln geben sollte. An der Ampel heißt es "hinten anstellen", egal ob Motorrad oder Pkw. Genau so auf der Landstraße ...warum sollte sich der Krad-Fahrer das Recht herausnehmen, den Pkw mit Tempo >100 km/h zu überholen? Wenn eine Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer zu erwarten ist (und das ist immer der Fall, wenn überhaupt Fahrzeuge auf dieser Straße unterwegs sind), dann ist ein Straftatsbestand vorliegend, wo man schlecht auf sein eh nicht vorhandenes Recht pochen kann. Allein von berufswegen habe ich alltäglich mit solch einseitigen Sichtweisen zu tun und kann nur immer wieder mit dem Kopf schütteln, wie wenig Hirn doch in einer Vielzahl aller Motorradfahrerköpfe vorhanden ist.

Wenn jeder mit diesem Denken ankommen würde, dann wünsche ich viel Spaß mit der Anarchie auf deutschen Straßen und der steigenden Zahl von Unfalltoten und Verletzten!


----------



## JC88 (1. Mai 2012)

Da geb ich Klutten absolut recht...hier fehlt der Gefällt mir Button


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. Mai 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Klutten absolut recht...hier fehlt der Gefällt mir Button


 
Dito.

Ich warte ja immer nur drauf, dass mir so ein Trottel an ner Ampel mal den lack zerkratzt, wenn er zwischen mir und nem anderen auto vorbeituckert... so manche zittern da schon gewaltig. Noch schlimmer finde ich es bei Radfahrern... da kriegt man das kotzen.

Ansonsten was ich da lese von wegen Landstraße:  Wie kann man nur so eine vernagelte und dämliche Sichtweise haben?
Mit 50(!!!) kmh mehr auf der Landstraße ? Na wenn das für euch okay ist... aber hoffentlich, so hart es klingt verreckt ihr nur selbst dabei (ich wünsche euch natürlich eine sanfte landung mit möglichst wenig verletzungen )  und zieht nicht andere mit rein. Nichts ist schöner als bei so einem Fall die Teilschuld zu bekommen


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

Aber wenn Fahrräder sich vorbeischlängeln stört sich keiner dran?!

Auserdem ist sowas afaik erluabt sowohl im Stau, als auch an Ampeln. Natürlich nicht in DE, sondern in anderen Ländern.


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber wenn Fahrräder sich vorbeischlängeln stört sich keiner dran?!



Doch. Mich. Hatte ich sogar vor deinen Post geschrieben.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Auserdem ist sowas afaik erluabt sowohl im Stau, als auch an Ampeln. Natürlich nicht in DE, sondern in anderen Ländern.


 

Was ist erlaubt ? 
Das vorbeischlängeln ? 
Das bezweifele ich jetzt aber stark... ich bin eher der Meinung, dass es möglicherweise geduldet wird... aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das erlaubt ist.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

Mich regen Autofahrer auf die Radwege blockieren bzw regten ´fahre im Moment ja nicht mehr.

Das hatte ich irgendwie überlesen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mich regen Autofahrer auf die Radwege blockieren bzw regten ´fahre im Moment ja nicht mehr.
> 
> Das hatte ich irgendwie überlesen.


 
generell regen mich radfahrer beim auto fahren auf. verständlich dass dich sowas stört, würde mich auch aufregen. 
Allerdings stören mich die radfahrer viel mehr als die autofahrer  
Es ist in der Stadt wirklich anstrengend mit denen


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

Mcih regen immer die auf die im dunkeln ohne Licht fahren, dazu am besten noch in schwarz gekleidet.
Wollen wohl Tarnkappenbomber spielen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. Mai 2012)

Jap, vor allem ist das schlimme, dass du als Autofahrer immer Teilschuld bekommst.. selbst wenn du sie nicht sehen kannst... als Autofahrer stellt man nun mal immer die (vermeintlich) größere Gefahr dar....
Ausserdem möchte ich mir gar nicht ausmalen, wie man sich fühlt nen typen überfahren zu haben... auch wenn man nichts dafür kann.


----------



## Zoon (2. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Klar, mit den rechtlichen konsequenzen muss man im fall einer kontrolle leben können, aber das schreckt mich nicht zurück, davon abgesehen dass man moppeds eh praktisch nicht aussagekräftig und rechtlich bindend lasern kann (wovon ich schonmal profitieren durfte)



Da muss ich sagen zum Glück ist auch bald dies vorbei da es schon Anlagen gibt die "euch" von hinten ablichten.

Bitte Lächeln...

Am besten sind ja die (egal ob KFZ oder Biker) die nur bei Schön Wetter fahren, auf Geraden den dicken Max markieren, aber in Kurven nicht aus dem Arsch kommen


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Am besten sind ja die (egal ob KFZ oder Biker) die nur bei Schön Wetter fahren, auf Geraden den dicken Max markieren, aber in Kurven nicht aus dem Arsch kommen


Was auch einfach eine Frage des Autos ist. Ich beschleunige auch mal gerne durch wenn es nach dem Abbiegen gerade geht(also ~0-100, nicht sinnlos übers erlaubte und sichere Limit) und der "Schweden Panzer"(so heißt der Wagen mittlerweile bei fast allen) zieht dann auch ordentlich los, aber ein Kurvenfresser ist er deswegen noch lange nicht.

Mein StreetKa vorher kam zwar nicht so sehr aus dem Quark, aber dafür war es dem relativ egal ob es gerade um die Ecke oder Geradeaus geht.


----------



## SaPass (2. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mcih regen immer die auf die im dunkeln ohne Licht fahren, dazu am besten noch in schwarz gekleidet.
> Wollen wohl Tarnkappenbomber spielen.


Die meisten Fahrradfahrer wissen einfach nicht, dass es ums gesehen werden geht und nicht ums sehen. Mit den meisten Fahrradlampen ist die Fahrt im Dunkeln ein Blindflug, von daher sieht man als Fahrradfahrer keinen direkten Vorteil darin, mit Licht zu fahren. Bis man sich auf einer Motorhaube wiederfindet. Ich kann das echt nicht nachvollziehen.

Auch am Tag hat man es als Fahrradfahrer im Stadtverkehr schwer - hier wird vermutlich jeder über den anderen Fluchen. 
Nur ein Beispiel: Es gibt auch Autofahrer, die so viel seitlichen Abstand wahren, dass ihr Außenspiegel noch den Ellenbogen des Radfahrers streift - wenn man dann als Radfahrer auf der Mitte der Straße fährt und somit nur noch Autos vorbeikommen, wenn die Gegenspur frei ist, dann ist der Radfahrer der Idiot.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edit: Da war wieder einer  mit voll aufgedrehtem Gasgriff und ausdrehen der Gänge


Darf man nicht mal mehr Spaß haben?


----------



## Riverna (2. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie uncool  Scheinbar hat die Scheibe beim Schweißen Spannung aufgebaut und dann (Achtung Wortspiel) die Biege gemacht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Mai 2012)

Zu der Fahrrad Sache: Ich hätte heute beinahe an einer Kreuzung wieder so einen Pseudo - Tour de France Fahrer vom Zweirad geholt.
Zugegeben: Ich war einen Tick zu schnell dran, hatte aber nen grünen Pfeil nach links und der Typ ist ohne zu gucken über Rot gebrettert.  
Zum Glück gucke ich meistens trotzdem noch, obwohl ich grün habe... das ist mir mittlerweile schon öfter passiert, und dass nicht nur mit radfahrern... 
Hätte ich nicht gebremmst, hätte ich den Trottel vom Rad geholt... und da soll man dann nicht sauer werden ? 
Ich hätte 100%ig teilschuld bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn er über Rot fährt steht ja garnicht zur Debatte wer schuld war. Oder war es vielleicht doch ein Radweg der auch gerade grün hatte?


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn er über Rot fährt steht ja garnicht zur Debatte wer schuld war. Oder war es vielleicht doch ein Radweg der auch gerade grün hatte?


 
Nein, es war definitiv grün für mich alleine, ich habe nach dem bremsen sogar nochmal einen blick auf die Ampel des radfahrers geworfen, und die war rot, roter gehts gar nicht. 
Für mich persönlich steht da auch nicht zur debatte, wer schuld ist, aber leider ist hier die Rechtsprechung nicht immer korrekt.
Ich Erinnere mich an einen Vorfall in den Nachrichten, in dem 2 jungen durch parkende autos bei rot über die straße liefen. Ein Mann, ebenfalls mit einem grünen Pfeil ist abgebogen und hat die Kinder leider erwischt. ----> Der Mann bekam Teilschuld und ist womöglich den Rest seines Lebens geschädigt ( Die Kids waren tot ).

Edit: Der Mann war übrigens noch nicht mal zu schnell, sondern ist vorschriftsmässig abgebogen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

Ein Grünpfeil:
Grünpfeil
Ist auch was anderes als eine Ampel mit grünem Pfeil:
http://t1.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/12/28/26/400_F_12282621_44B6dT4WVR8g4NW6yu6o90xS8trHomzj.jpg

Bei ersterem wird ausdrücklich Vorsicht beim Abbiegen gefordert während letzterer ja freie Fahrt anzeigt.


----------



## SaPass (2. Mai 2012)

Radfahrer haben auch ein anderes Verhältnis zu roten Ampeln wie Autofahrer. Da sind Rotlichtverstöße an der Tagesordnung. Wenn frei ist, dann wird gefahren. Zumindest an manchen Kreuzung.
Glücklicherweise gibts aufmerksame Autofahrer, so wie Katamaranoid, sonst siehts schlecht für manche Fahrradfahrer aus.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Grünpfeil:
> Grünpfeil
> Ist auch was anderes als eine Ampel mit grünem Pfeil:
> http://t1.ftcdn.net/jpg/00/12/28/26/400_F_12282621_44B6dT4WVR8g4NW6yu6o90xS8trHomzj.jpg
> ...


 
Ich meine schon Ampelvariante.


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er über Rot fährt steht ja garnicht zur Debatte wer schuld war. Oder war es vielleicht doch ein Radweg der auch gerade grün hatte?



Nur, beweis dann mal, wer grün hatte. Wenns keine Zeugen gibt, Pech gehabt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nur, beweis dann mal, wer grün hatte. Wenns keine Zeugen gibt, Pech gehabt.


 
Richtig, ich war vor einiger Zeit Zeuge eines Unfalls, in dem ein Linksabbieger mit grünem (Ampel-)Pfeil abgebogen ist und ein Opi ist voll über Rot, ihm in die Seite gefahren. Ich bin dann vor Ort geblieben um Auszusagen, natürlich später dann aufs Revier wegen einer Aussage etc. Und auch hier hat es ewig gedauert, bis der Linksabbieger recht bekam, obwohl (!) mehrere Zeugen ausgesagt hatten: ER hatte definitiv Grün und der Alte Herr definitiv ROT.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Darf man nicht mal mehr Spaß haben?



Wenn das von mir beschriebene passiert, fahren die aber ruck zuck um die 160km/h, eben weil sie so leicht sind und viel Kraft haben. Ein Bike mit 600-800ccm fährt doch im 2. Gang locker über 100, oder nicht


----------



## STSLeon (2. Mai 2012)

KLar haben ja selbst mit 600 ccm bis zu 120 PS. Wobei ich finde es ist egal ob Auto oder Motorradfahrer, es gibt Menschen die fahren beides wie ein Ar*** und es gibt Menschen, die fahren im Auto sowohl als auf dem Motorrad anständig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Darf man nicht mal mehr Spaß haben?


 
Kommt darauf an, wenn "Spaß" für dich bedeutet die Verkehrsregeln zu missachten und nicht vorrausschauend zu fahren, sowie die anderen Straßenteilnehmern zu gefährden dann ist das klar zu unterlassen. Öffentliche Straßen sind keine Rennstrecken


----------



## thecroatien (2. Mai 2012)

Naja...nur ist schneller fahren als erlaubt, auf einer übersichtlichen Strecke nicht gleich Rücksichtslos und Gefährlich für andere.

Wenn ich z.B, überhole, weil mir der vor mir mit 80 zulangsam ist, dann habe ich auch mal 140 drauf, und falle aber dann gemächlich auf mein Gewünschtes Reise Tempo zurück, was oft bei 100-120 liegt aufm Motorrad...


----------



## der_yappi (2. Mai 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> ...Wobei ich finde es ist egal ob Auto oder Motorradfahrer, es gibt Menschen die fahren beides wie ein Ar*** und es gibt Menschen, die fahren im Auto sowohl als auf dem Motorrad anständig.


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben

Und zum Fahrrad:
Heute Abend auf der Heimfahrt.
Bin zu uns in die Straße eingebogen (Tempo 30 Zone). Kurze nachdem man von der Hauptstraße zu uns eingebogen ist, ist rechts die Einfahrt zum Supermarkt und etwas links versetzt kommt auch noch mal ne Straße.
Brettern von links drei Teenies auf dem Rad aus der linken Straße raus und rüber zum Supermarkt.
Dort nehmen die Iddies erst mal noch die Ausfahrt und nicht die Einfahrt 
Die wären evtl doppelt unter die Räder gekommen (einfach nur Vollid****)


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2012)

morgen kommt das H&R Fahrwerk rein
um 9 oder so bring ich mein Auto dahin.


----------



## Riverna (2. Mai 2012)

Wieso machst du das nicht selber? Fahrwerk tauschen geht doch in der Regel sehr einfach. So eine Werkstatt will doch bestimmt nicht wenig Geld dafür oder?


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2012)

ich stells mir jetz auch nicht so schwer vor, würde es mir auch zutrauen.
Aber ich hab halt keinen Drehmoment Schlüssel, und ne Bühne auch nicht 
Und die Karre aufbocken is nix^^

Fahrwerk+Einbau+Achsvermessung 600€
Ich denke der Preis ist in Ordnung


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2012)

Für den Preis bekomm ich gerade mal das Material für eine Achse .


----------



## Riverna (2. Mai 2012)

600Euro sind wenn das Fahrwerk schon dabei ist ein guter Preis. 100 bis 150Euro sind Einbau und 50Euro Vermessen. Sind es nur Federn + Standarddämpfer oder ein komplettes Fahrwerk?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2012)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B, überhole, weil mir der vor mir mit 80 zulangsam ist, *dann habe ich auch mal 140 drauf*, und falle aber dann gemächlich auf mein Gewünschtes Reise Tempo zurück, was oft bei 100-120 liegt aufm Motorrad...



Da haben wir's ja wieder. Das sind 40km/h *zuviel*  
Man kann auch mit 100- 110 km/h überholen, geht auch


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2012)

Es ist ein komplettes Fahrwerk, das H&R Cup Kit Comfort
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt 
Denn die Standartdämpfer im Moment sind die Hölle!


----------



## Riverna (2. Mai 2012)

Von H&R kann man eigentlich immer was gutes erwarten. Ich bin zwar eher Eibach "Fan" wenn es um Sportfahrwerke geht. Die H&R Federn sind teilweise etwas zu hart, aber schlecht ist H&R nun wirklich nicht. Wirst denke ich mal nicht viel falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Mai 2012)

Jo, also ich hab überall nur gutes von h&r gehört, zumal der firmensitz in meiner nähe ist
Selbst das fahrwerk vom golf plus kommt einem extrem hart vor, wenn man von meinem aus in den einsteigt, ich bin echt gespannt auf morgen^^


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da haben wir's ja wieder. Das sind 40km/h *zuviel*
> Man kann auch mit 100- 110 km/h überholen, geht auch


Man muss ja nicht päpstlicher sein als der Papst. Ist doch völlig uninteressant, ob er auf einer übersichtlichen Landstraße mit 140Km/h überholt.



Riverna schrieb:


> Von H&R kann man eigentlich immer was gutes  erwarten. Ich bin zwar eher Eibach "Fan" wenn es um Sportfahrwerke geht.


Also so was hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thecroatien (2. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da haben wir's ja wieder. Das sind 40km/h *zuviel*
> Man kann auch mit 100- 110 km/h überholen, geht auch


 

Und wie viel länger brauche ich, um den jenigen zu überholen bei dem Tempo?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2012)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Und wie viel länger brauche ich, um den jenigen zu überholen bei dem Tempo?


 
Du vergisst eins, man darf nur überholen, wenn deine Geschwindigkeit WESENTLICH höher ist um diesen nicht ungefährlichen Vorgang zu rechtfertigen. Und wenn jemand 90 bei 100 erlaubten fährt, überholt man nicht mit 140, sondern fährt hinterher. Da 100 sowieso das limit darstellen, müsste man mit 100 überholen. Da ist der Überholweg aber so lang, das es den Überholvorgang nicht rechtfertigt. 

Aber was erzähle ich es überhaupt, die unvernünftigen sind eh unbelehrbar. Die schlimmsten sind sowieso die, die einen noch überholen obwohl man schon 10kmh über dem Limit fährt. Solchen Leuten kann ich echt nichts gutes wünschen 

Und das schlimme ist ja, das die die am meisten gefährdet sind (Fahrradfahrer, Fussgänger und Motorradfahrer) die sind, die am wenigsten im Straßenverkehr aufpassen. Dabei müssten gerade die, peinlich genau darauf achten. Wenns denn nämlich mal knallt, hat man evtl nicht nur sein eigenes Leben versaut, sondern evtl die eines Unschuldigen, der sein Leben lang eine Teilschuld hat, obwohl er nichts falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du vergisst eins, man darf nur überholen, wenn deine Geschwindigkeit WESENTLICH höher ist um diesen nicht ungefährlichen Vorgang zu rechtfertigen. Und wenn jemand 90 bei 100 erlaubten fährt, überholt man nicht mit 140, sondern fährt hinterher.


 
Ja wahrscheinlich! Wenn ich einem mit 90 nicht hinterher fahren will, dann mache ich das auch nicht, denn die die 90 auf Geraden fahren, fahren auf Nichtgeraden meistens dann 60 und verstopfen den ganzen Verkehr. Und wenn man überholt, dann verbringt man nur so wenig Zeit wie möglich auf "gegnerischen" Seite. Und wenn mein Tacho dann für 2 Sekunden 120+ zeigt, dann ist es nicht mal ansatzweise so gefährlich wie ein Experte, der einen 90 schnellen mit 95 überholt und kurz vor einer Kurve (oder gar dahinter) wieder auf seiner Seite ist.


----------



## thecroatien (3. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du vergisst eins, man darf nur überholen, wenn deine Geschwindigkeit WESENTLICH höher ist um diesen nicht ungefährlichen Vorgang zu rechtfertigen. Und wenn jemand 90 bei 100 erlaubten fährt, überholt man nicht mit 140, sondern fährt hinterher. Da 100 sowieso das limit darstellen, müsste man mit 100 überholen. Da ist der Überholweg aber so lang, das es den Überholvorgang nicht rechtfertigt.
> 
> Aber was erzähle ich es überhaupt, die unvernünftigen sind eh unbelehrbar. Die schlimmsten sind sowieso die, die einen noch überholen obwohl man schon 10kmh über dem Limit fährt. Solchen Leuten kann ich echt nichts gutes wünschen
> 
> Und das schlimme ist ja, das die die am meisten gefährdet sind (Fahrradfahrer, Fussgänger und Motorradfahrer) die sind, die am wenigsten im Straßenverkehr aufpassen. Dabei müssten gerade die, peinlich genau darauf achten. Wenns denn nämlich mal knallt, hat man evtl nicht nur sein eigenes Leben versaut, sondern evtl die eines Unschuldigen, der sein Leben lang eine Teilschuld hat, obwohl er nichts falsch gemacht hat.




Ich denke man hat hier ein Thema angestoßen, wo man sich nur in einer Gruppe (motorrad ODER Autofahrer) drüber unterhalten darf.

Eventuell ist meine Sichtweise nur anders, oder aber die jenigen, mit Autos jenseits der 300-400ps sind einfach selten. Denn die sind auf der Landsraße auch nicht besser unterwegs. Aber kann man sich lange drüber streiten.

Ich für meinen Teil halte meine Fahrweise für Vertretbar. Ich fahre auch viel Auto, kann also von daher denke ich ganz brauchbar beurteilen, wann eine Situation bedrohlich wird oder nicht. Und da ich bereits 2x von Autofahrern Abgeschossen wurde, habe ich merkwürdiger weise sowieso ein gutes Gefühl fürs mopped, obs noch reichen könnte oder eher nicht.

Aber ich schrieb ja oben, wenn jemand mit höherem Tempo fährt stört er mich nicht, dann muss ich nich dran vorbei. Und wenn die Landstraße übersichtlich ist, breit, der Asphalt gut ist, wem pisse ich dann an Karren wenn ich mal 140-150 fahre?

Ist ja auch kein Dauerzustand, ist ja nicht das ich gleich, ey boah strasse, ey, hahn auf ja!

Aber wehe ich sehe dichmal mit 10kmh mehr in der 70er oder 100er zone auf der Landstraße


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Mai 2012)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Ich denke man hat hier ein Thema angestoßen,  wo man sich nur in einer Gruppe (motorrad ODER Autofahrer) drüber  unterhalten darf.



Ah was, ich bin zwar kein Motoradfahrer und war nie einer, aber ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. Immer Diese mit ihren angeblichen Heiligenschein.


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Mai 2012)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Eventuell ist meine Sichtweise nur anders, oder aber die jenigen, mit Autos jenseits der 300-400ps sind einfach selten. Denn die sind auf der Landsraße auch nicht besser unterwegs. Aber kann man sich lange drüber streiten.



Ich habe da aber einen anderen Eindruck. Gerade die, mit 300 PS und mehr fahren recht anständig und geben nur da stoff wo es geht. Und ich rede hier nicht von den hochgezüchteten Japan Flitzern für 10k.... sondern von denen mit "richtigen" Autos.
Die, die ihr Auto immer und überall im falschen moment treten sind meistens die mit weniger Power unter der Haube... so mein subjektiver Eindruck.

Hach wie oft setzt ein Twingo zum überholen an  (Und braucht 10 Stunden bis er vorbei ist -.-)  

Generell muss ich aber meinem Vorredner recht geben... wenn ich auf einer Landstraße überhole, trete ich auch bis ins bodenblech, bis ich vorbei bin. Das finde ich auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich will ja einfach nur schnell vorbei und keine Gefahr für andere darstellen.
Denn in solch einem Szenario, finde ich, ist man weniger die Gefahr, wenn man zügig vorbei fährt, als mit ca 5kmh vorbei zu tuckern.
Denn am Ende sehe ich am Horizont ein Auto...


----------



## Zoon (3. Mai 2012)

SaPass schrieb:


> Radfahrer haben auch ein anderes Verhältnis zu roten Ampeln wie Autofahrer. Da sind Rotlichtverstöße an der Tagesordnung. Wenn frei ist, dann wird gefahren. Zumindest an manchen Kreuzung.
> Glücklicherweise gibts aufmerksame Autofahrer, so wie Katamaranoid, sonst siehts schlecht für manche Fahrradfahrer aus.



Was ist so schwer daran zu kapieren wenn rot ist hält man an auch als Radfahrer. OK mach ich ab heute auch meine eigene StVZO fahre nachts Auto ohne Licht usw ... und wenn ich EINDEUTIG Grün habe und mir kommt so an Pedalcowboy in die Quere  mach ich wohl nur noch die Methode des Staplerfahrers (draufhalten, Dauerhupe und zur not Aufgabeln )


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich habe da aber einen anderen Eindruck. Gerade die, mit 300 PS und mehr fahren recht anständig und geben nur da stoff wo es geht. Und ich rede hier nicht von den hochgezüchteten Japan Flitzern für 10k.... sondern von denen mit "richtigen" Autos.
> Die, die ihr Auto immer und überall im falschen moment treten sind meistens die mit weniger Power unter der Haube... so mein subjektiver Eindruck.
> 
> Hach wie oft setzt ein Twingo zum überholen an  (Und braucht 10 Stunden bis er vorbei ist -.-)
> ...


 
Jaa da muss ich dir recht geben  Gerade alle die die ich kenne und ein Alltagsauto mit viel PS fahren, egal ob ein Jaguar R oder nem grossen Benz die fahren äusserst anständig im Vergleich zu solchen mit alten/günstigen Autos die 150PS+ haben die wollen oft ihre Autos bis zum anschlag treten


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2012)

Vernünftig fahren und die Karre halt mal richtig belasten schließt sich nicht zwangsläufig aus. Ich fahre auch ordentlich und nie mehr als 10km/h zuschnell. Trotzdem lasse ich wenn es erlaubt ist auch mal ordentlich die Kuh fliegen... ich bezahl doch keine 300Euro Steuer, ein haufen Versicherung um den Wagen dann nicht zu nutzen. Dann könnte ich auch einen wesentlich günstigeren Fiat Panda fahren.


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Mai 2012)

Das is ja auch völlig ok riverna... Denn auf Kraftfahrstraßen oder Autobahnen ist es ja auch meistens möglich mal Stoff zu geben. Möglicherweise auch mal auf einer fast nicht befahrenen Landstraße... Ich will da keinen Heiligenschein aufsetzen, ich bin mit sicherheit der letzte, der IMMER regelkonform fährt. Aber wenn ich Motorräder mit 150+ auf der Landstraße, nach dem Überholverbotsschild, eine LKW Kolonne überholen sehe, finde ich es einfach nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich habe da aber einen anderen Eindruck. Gerade die, mit 300 PS und mehr fahren recht anständig und geben nur da stoff wo es geht. Und ich rede hier nicht von den hochgezüchteten Japan Flitzern für 10k.... sondern von denen mit "richtigen" Autos.
> Die, die ihr Auto immer und überall im falschen moment treten sind meistens die mit weniger Power unter der Haube... so mein subjektiver Eindruck.


Ich hab zwar "nur" 233 PS und keine 300 (A6 quattro, 3.0 TDI), aber mein Eindruck deckt sich mit deinem.
Auf der Autobahn fahre ich öfter so 15 .. 19 Km/h über Limit und könnte mich drüber ärgern, wie mir die Kleinwagen
bald ins Heck kriechen. Ist die Piste wieder frei gegeben und ich trete nur mal kurz auf´s Gas, ist das immer wieder lustig 

220 fahre ich nur, wenn es erlaubt ist, die Piste frei ist und ich es extrem eilig habe. Beim nächsten Tanken ärgere ich mich dann meistens drüber.
Als angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit empfinde ich ~180 Km/h. Ist nicht so stressig, schont Motor und Geldbörse.
Vor allem kann man noch reagieren, wenn wieder mal so eine Schnarchnase links rüber zieht, um mit 110 einen LKw zu überholen.

Die nervigsten Verkehrsteilnehmer sind in meinen Augen die Fahrer von Familienkutschen mit Fahrrädern hinten auf dem Heckaufbau.
Von ihren Kids gestresst, die Sicht nach hinten extrem schlecht und der Motor aufgrund der Beladung am Limit.
Ich hab aufgehört zu zählen, wie oft mich solch ein Gefährt in eine Gefahrensituation gebracht hat.

PS:
Muss jetzt zur Zulassungsstelle, meine 19"er eintragen lassen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich Motorräder mit 150+ auf der Landstraße, nach dem Überholverbotsschild, eine LKW Kolonne überholen sehe, finde ich es einfach nicht in Ordnung.



Natürlich ist das nicht in Ordnung. Ab 41 km/h zu schnell außerorts gehst du nen Monat zu Fuß, bekommst 3 Punkte und löhnst 160 €.

Meiner Meinung nach, wird bei uns nicht hart genug gestraft. Ich wünsche mir schweizer- oder skandinavische Verhältnisse mit drakonischen Strafen bei schon kleinsten Verfehlungen. Anders ist bei Vielen ein Lerneffekt nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Rohstoff (3. Mai 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Als angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit empfinde ich ~180 Km/h. Ist nicht so stressig, schont Motor und Geldbörse.



Darf man mal fragen, was das werte Fahrzeug dann verbraucht?


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die schlimmsten sind sowieso die, die einen noch überholen obwohl man schon 10kmh über dem Limit fährt. Solchen Leuten kann ich echt nichts gutes wünschen


Man kann sich auch anstellen! Schließlich hat man eine Tachobweichung nach unten, daher fährst du bei Tacho 110Km/h eigentlich nur kanpp über 100Km/h.


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht in Ordnung. Ab 41 km/h zu schnell außerorts gehst du nen Monat zu Fuß, bekommst 3 Punkte und löhnst 160 €.



Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit dem neuen Punkte system aus ? 
Habe davon leider nicht soviel mitbekommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch anstellen! Schließlich hat man eine Tachobweichung nach unten, daher fährst du bei Tacho 110Km/h eigentlich nur kanpp über 100Km/h.


 
Genau, bei 100 erlaubten. Wieso muss man dann also auch noch überholen? Das bedeutet derjenige hat mindestens 30km/h zuviel drauf


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, wird bei uns nicht hart genug gestraft. Ich wünsche mir schweizer- oder skandinavische Verhältnisse mit drakonischen Strafen bei schon kleinsten Verfehlungen. Anders ist bei Vielen ein Lerneffekt nicht zu erreichen.


 
Hier in CH rasen trotzdem extrem viele... aber die strafen wären wirklich heftig  gerade im 30/50er berich ist man den schein schnell los


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Mai 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man mal fragen, was das werte Fahrzeug dann verbraucht?



8-9.



			
				Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit dem neuen Punkte system aus ?
> Habe davon leider nicht soviel mitbekommen



www.punkteforum.de


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Hier in CH rasen trotzdem extrem viele... aber die strafen wären wirklich heftig  gerade im 30/50er berich ist man den schein schnell los



Tempolimit max. 130 und den Bußgeldkatalog ordentlich hochschrauben. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er (langsam) fahren mag, oder lieber zu Fuß geht!  Thats it!


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Genau, bei 100 erlaubten. Wieso muss man dann also auch noch überholen?


Ist doch egal warum. Wen interessiert es, wenn man 3 Km/h zu schnell fährt?


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, wird bei uns nicht hart genug gestraft. Ich wünsche mir schweizer- oder skandinavische Verhältnisse mit drakonischen Strafen bei schon kleinsten Verfehlungen. Anders ist bei Vielen ein Lerneffekt nicht zu erreichen.


 und wenns dann so ist bist du vermutlich der erste der jammert wenn du auch mal ein "vergehen" begehst...
Ich finde es wird viel zu kleinlich bestraft, fährt man man 90 statt 70 fühlt man sich bei der bestrafung fast wie ein schwerverbrecher. Die regierung beutet uns Fahrer (egal ob auto oder mopped) schon so stark aus, da könnten sie sich bei den strafen mal etwas zurücknehmen. Anstellen tun sie mit dem erbeuteten geld eh nichts gescheites


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und wenns dann so ist bist du vermutlich der erste der jammert wenn du auch mal ein "vergehen" begehst...


 
Und was bringt dich zu der Annahme?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal warum. Wen interessiert es, wenn man 3 Km/h zu schnell fährt?


 
Wir renden hier nicht von nur 3km/h sondern von dem 10-Fachen


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, *wird bei uns nicht hart genug gestraft*. Ich wünsche mir schweizer- oder skandinavische Verhältnisse mit drakonischen Strafen bei schon kleinsten Verfehlungen. Anders ist bei Vielen ein Lerneffekt nicht zu erreichen.


 
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Strafen in Deutschland hoch genug, die Umsetzung ist tw. leider sehr inkonsequent, so dass notorische Raser sich in ihrem Verhalten auch noch bestätigt fühlen.

Ich würde 2 Punkte ändern:



Regelmässige Kontrollen an Unfallschwerpunkten (so sieht es das Gesetz auch vor).
Die Erträge aus Ordnugswidrigkeits- und Strafverfahren dürfen nicht an die Kommune gehen, sondern entweder in den Staatshaushalt oder z.B. in Projekte zur Förderung der Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und was bringt dich zu der Annahme?


 Ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen, aber meistens sind die schreier immer die ersten die sich dann hinterher beschweren


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2012)

Nur, dass es mir nicht passiert, dass ich geblitzt werde. ich halte mich immer peinlichst genau an die Geschwindigkeitsvorgaben. Inklusive programmiertem Begrenzer, damit auch nicht "zufällig" geblitzt werde. Ansonsten fahre ich sehr sehr defensiv, lasse Abstand und anderen den Vortritt. Ampeln nähere ich mich langsam und bremse schon von Weitem ab, damit ich nicht bei gelb oder dunkelrot drüberfahre. Und natürlich wäre ich sauer, wenn es mich erwischen würde... Wer sich an die Regeln hält, dem kann dies aber nicht passieren. So einfach ist es!


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Tempolimit max. 130 und den Bußgeldkatalog ordentlich hochschrauben. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er (langsam) fahren mag, oder lieber zu Fuß geht!  Thats it!


 
Dagegen wäre ich dann aber wieder... 130 ist mir definitiv zu lahm  
Ich mag die Deutsche Autobahn wie sie ist: Nämlich Sicher genug. Auf der Autobahn ist es einfach zu fahren und so lange man relativ aufmerksam ist, sollte nix passieren. 
Was ich aber nicht mag sind nun mal die Raser in Stadtverkehr und Landstraße.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Mai 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen, was das werte Fahrzeug dann verbraucht?


Das kann ich dir nicht 100%ig sagen, da ich ja nicht die komplette Tankfüllung lang mit dieser Geschwindigkeit fahre.
Auf jeden Fall bleibe ich damit aber unter 10l/100Km, während bei flotterer Fahrweise auch mal 12 l drin sind.

Ich bin auch schon mal (gezwungenermassen, weil Kolonne) ne lange Strecke so ~120 bis 140 Km/h gefahren.
Da erreicht man sogar 7 l - macht aber keinen Spaß


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Dagegen wäre ich dann aber wieder... 130 ist mir definitiv zu lahm



 finde ich auch. Ab und zu möchte ich auch mal über 200 fahren, natürlich nur wenn wenig los ist...das ist bei uns fast immer  Mit einem Tempolimit würe ich nicht klarkommen, vorallem wenn man weitere Strecken fährt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal warum. Wen interessiert es, wenn man 3 Km/h zu schnell fährt?


 

Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe? Ich habe geschrieben, das selbst wenn ICH 10kmh über dem Limit fahre (was ja nicht so kritisch ist, da ja das Tacho ein wenig übertreibt) überholen mich Leute (die dann also 120-130kmh drauf haben). Und genau solche Leute, kann ich überhaupt nicht ausstehen. Die Regeln sind nicht ohne Grund da


----------



## Burn_out (3. Mai 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ja wahrscheinlich! Wenn ich einem mit 90 nicht hinterher fahren will, dann mache ich das auch nicht, denn die die 90 auf Geraden fahren, fahren auf Nichtgeraden meistens dann 60 und verstopfen den ganzen Verkehr. Und wenn man überholt, dann verbringt man nur so wenig Zeit wie möglich auf "gegnerischen" Seite. Und wenn mein Tacho dann für 2 Sekunden 120+ zeigt, dann ist es nicht mal ansatzweise so gefährlich wie ein Experte, der einen 90 schnellen mit 95 überholt und kurz vor einer Kurve (oder gar dahinter) wieder auf seiner Seite ist.


 Um dann festzustellen, dass der Überholte an der nächsten Ampel doch direkt hinter einem steht...


----------



## Mosed (3. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Tempolimit max. 130 und den Bußgeldkatalog ordentlich hochschrauben. Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er (langsam) fahren mag, oder lieber zu Fuß geht!  Thats it!


 
Das Zweite kann gerne passieren. Das erste erhöht sicherlich nicht die Sicherheit.

Denn bei 130 km/h kann man übertrieben formuliert mit einem Auge und einer Hand fahren. Da ist kaum Konzentration nötig. Einschlafgefahr. Die deutschen Autobahnen sind eine der oder sogar die sichersten Straßen weltweit...


Was auf der Autobahn viel sinnvoller wäre:

1. Die Mittelspurfahrer bestrafen, die dabei gegen das Rechtsfahrgebot verstoßen. Macht derzeit 1 Punkt und 40€.
2. Den Leuten den Sinn eines BESCHLEUNIGUNGSstreifen deutlich machen. Gibt bei den meisten Autos so ein Hebel rechts neben dem Fahrersitz, der dabei hilfreich sein kann.
3. Den Leuten mal klar machen, dass es nicht reicht 1 ms in den Seitenspiegel vorm Ausscheren zu schauen, sondern eher mehrmals, wenn man da was weiter weg sehen kann.
4. Sicherheitsabstände...
5. Für fehlendes Blinken sollte mind. 1 Punkt und 40€ fällig werden - überall. Scheint derzeit die Volkskrankheit Nr 1 zu sein


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Um dann festzustellen, dass der Überholte an der nächsten Ampel doch direkt hinter einem steht...


 
Ich überhole selbst den ein oder anderen Schleicher und genau dasist es was mich dann manchmal auch aufregt


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Um dann festzustellen, dass der Überholte an der  nächsten Ampel doch direkt hinter einem steht...



Beim Überholen geht es mir nie um Zeitersparnis, die, wie du sicher Recht hast, auf kurzen Strecken kaum vorhanden ist. Mir geht es viel mehr darum nicht dauernd auf der Bremse stehen zu müssen. Wenn ich kann - fahre ich, wenn nicht - stehe ich, aber ich schleiche niemandem freiwillig hinterher.


----------



## Mosed (3. Mai 2012)

Was ich auch immer wieder bemerkenswert finde: Das ewige Gebremse bergab.

Wurde einem das in der Fahrschule nicht auch beigebracht? Ich weiß es nicht mehr. Aber Runterschalten macht Bremsen bergab überflüssig. Und sichert einem die volle Bremsleistung, wenn man doch mal Bremsen muss.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Mai 2012)

Nicht alle haben Schaltgetriebe!


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Mai 2012)

Das geht mit einem Automatikgetriebe genauso: Manueller Modus und eben zurückschalten - fertig.


----------



## Mosed (3. Mai 2012)

Genau - wobei manche Automatikgetriebe das auch alleine regeln. Ich regel es zwar manuell, aber an sich schaltet das Getriebe in meinem Auto automatisch einen Gang runter, wenn ich bergab die Bremse antippe. Bei nochmaligen Antippen noch einen Gang usw.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Mai 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das geht mit einem Automatikgetriebe genauso: Manueller Modus und eben zurückschalten - fertig.


 
Sicher geht das, aber ich kaufe mir kein Auto mit Automatik um dann dauernd selber zu schalten und das nur um nicht zu überholen. Außerdem ist die Bremswirkung auch bei manuellem schalten mit der Wandlerautomatik sehr begrenzt. Da müsste ich bei 90 schon in den 3en Gang runter. Wer macht so was bitte?


----------



## Mosed (3. Mai 2012)

Sofern eine Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung vorhanden ist (was seit mind. über 20 Jahren der Fall ist), ist diese bei 90 km/h zu - also kein Unterschied zum Schalter bzgl Motorbremswirkung (zumindest nicht durch den Wandler). Aber auch sonst ist eine gut brauchbare Motorbremswirkung vorhanden.

Welcher Gang nötig ist, hängt dann ja auch vom Gefälle ab. Aber wo ist das Problem bei 90 km/h im dritten zu sein? Besser als die Bremse aufzuheizen und dann im Notfall nicht mehr bremsen zu können.

Aber wie gesagt: Eine moderne Automatik schaltet bergab automatisch runter, wenn die Bremse angetippt wird. Jedenfalls bei meinem Auto. Dann bestimmt auch bei anderen Automarken.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Besser als die Bremse aufzuheizen und dann im Notfall nicht mehr bremsen zu können.


 
Das mache ich doch gar nicht. Ich überhole eben, sobald es geht.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Eine moderne Automatik schaltet bergab automatisch runter, wenn die Bremse angetippt wird. Jedenfalls bei meinem Auto. Dann bestimmt auch bei anderen Automarken.


 
Meine macht das definitiv nicht. Es ist ein 722.6 Automat aus dem MB.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Mai 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand den Zusammenhang zwischen ABE - TÜV/DEKRA - Zulassung erklären?

Hintergrund:
Ich hab ewig nach neuen Felgen für meinen A6 gesucht und dabei neben dem Aussehen und dem Preis
auch darauf geachtet, dass keinerlei Umbauten/Karosseriearbeiten notwendig sind.
Also erst nach Typenbezeichnung die passende Felgen ausgesucht und dann auf die erforderliche
Einpresstiefe geachtet. 
Danach habe ich die ABE durchforstet, ob nichts verändert oder genehmigt werden muss.

Nun war ich der Meinung, dass eine laut Konfigurationsprogramm zum Auto passende Felge mit
vorhandener ABE nicht noch weitere Maßnahmen erfordert.

Mein Reifenhändler (habe Kompletträder geordert) sagte mir aber, dass ich entweder zu TÜV/DEKRA
oder (nur) zur Zulassungsstelle müßte, um die Räder eintragen zu lassen.
Nach Durchsehen der ABE seitens des Händlers sagte er dann, ich hätte Glück, müßte nicht zu TÜV/DEKRA,
sondern könnte gleich zur Zulassungsstelle- was die Angelegenheit verbilligen würde.

Heute war ich nun frohen Mutes bei der Zulassungsstelle und wurde abgewiesen.
Ohne Gutachten kein Eintrag.

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Ich wil doch nichts an Motor, Getriebe, Abgasanlage, Bremsen oder Elektronik
machen lassen, sondern einfach nur andere Räder anbauen, die von der Größe perfekt zum Auto passen.

Wer hat nun Recht und an wen wende ich mich nun sinnvollerweise?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Mai 2012)

Also so weit ich weiß, muss nichts eingetragen werden, was ABE hat. Aber frag einfach Klutten. Wenn das einer hier mit Sicherheit weiß, dann er.


----------



## Mosed (3. Mai 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das mache ich doch gar nicht. Ich überhole eben, sobald es geht.



Ich meinte das mit dem Bremsen generell. Wenn 100 erlaubt und die Steigung stark genug ist, muss man halt mal nen Gang runterschalten, wenn man nicht mit 130 den Berg runterfahren will.
Manch einer bremst natürlich auch bereits bei 70 km/h, obwohl 100 erlaubt ist - toll, wenn man dann nicht überholen kann und darf.


----------



## Burn_out (3. Mai 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Beim Überholen geht es mir nie um Zeitersparnis, die, wie du sicher Recht hast, auf kurzen Strecken kaum vorhanden ist. Mir geht es viel mehr darum nicht dauernd auf der Bremse stehen zu müssen. Wenn ich kann - fahre ich, wenn nicht - stehe ich, aber ich schleiche niemandem freiwillig hinterher.



Wenn du dauernd auf der Bremse stehst, dann fährst du nicht angepasst. Als ich meinen Führerschein neu hatte habe ich auch öfters mal überholt und dann geärgert, dass die Überholten dann doch praktisch hinter mir sind nach der einen oder andere Ampel. Inzwischen handhabe ich es so, dass wenn der vor mir schneller als 80 fährt ich einfach entspannt hinterherrolle. Da ich in der Regel keinem Zeitdruck beim fahren ausgesetzt bin ist das vollkommen ok. Nebenbei spart das dann auch Nerven und Benzin.

@Elemetardrache: Das stört mich nichtmal. Schlimm sind Leute die BERGAUF Bremsen. Ohne Spaß sowas gibts wirklich.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Das is ja auch völlig ok riverna... Denn auf Kraftfahrstraßen oder Autobahnen ist es ja auch meistens möglich mal Stoff zu geben. Möglicherweise auch mal auf einer fast nicht befahrenen Landstraße... Ich will da keinen Heiligenschein aufsetzen, ich bin mit sicherheit der letzte, der IMMER regelkonform fährt. Aber wenn ich Motorräder mit 150+ auf der Landstraße, nach dem Überholverbotsschild, eine LKW Kolonne überholen sehe, finde ich es einfach nicht in Ordnung.


 
Mein Posting bezieht sich nicht auf Motorradfahrer, da ich keinen Mopedführerschein habe kann und will ich mir nicht das Urteil erlauben. Meine Aussage bezog sich eher auf lolm@n, dass Leute die günstige Autos mit Leistung (wie z.B. mein Sunny oder meine beiden 100NX) fahren Automatisch in die Kategorie "Rasser" einzuordnen sind. Klar ich fahre auf der Landstraße auch mal 20km/h zuviel. Das habe ich aber auch schon mit dem 50PS Fiesta von meiner Freundin gemacht. Und jeder der behauptet das er nicht manchmal minimum 20km/h auf der Landstraße zu schnell fährt, lügt oder hat noch nie ein Auto überholt. Automatisch hat man da mal kurzzeitig 20km/h oder mehr über dem Limit. Niemand überholt freiwillig mit 5km/h Überschuss so das der Vorgang 2 Minuten dauert. 

Ich hingegen würde behaupten das ich in 95% weniger Raser bin als die Mehrheit und ich würde auch behaupten das ich zu 99% mehr Wert auf Pflege/Wartung bei meinen Autos lege als Lieschen Müller.


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2012)

Leute, ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch Autoprofis.

Und zwar möchte ich mir nächstes Jahr mein erstes Auto kaufen, sofern sich meine angestrebe Berufslaufbahn nicht ändert. Es wäre mein erstes eigenes "richtiges" Auto, zum Kaufzeitpunkt werde ich jedoch schon zwei Jahre am Fahren sein. Seit ich 16 bin fahre ich mit einer auf 45 KmH begrenzten Plastikschüssel, die man mit einem Klasse S Führerschein fahren darf rum (fragt nicht wieso....). Jedenfalls sieht das Teil aus wie ein Auto und man nimmt als Verkehrsteilnehmer die Rolle eines gewöhnlichen PKW ein. Seit ich jetzt 17 bin mache ich auch beim begleiteten Fahren mit. Worauf ich hinaus will, ich werde dann kein absoluter Fahranfänger mehr sein.

Ich hätte schon gerne einen Neuwagen. Bei Gebrauchtwagen weiß ich einfach nicht was der Vorbesitzer damit angestellt hat, ich hab einfach ein besseres Gefühl bei einem Auto, dass ich von Anfang an selbst gefahren bin. Zumal ich dann wahrscheinlich auch weniger Ärger mit Reperaturen etc. habe.

Jedenfalls schaue ich mich jetzt schon, auch wenn es verfrüht ist, nach einem Auto um, dass mir gefällt. In Frage kommt alles, was nicht mehr als 13000€ kostet denke ich. 

Was ich letztendlich wissen will, welche Hersteller sind denn halbwegs empfehlenswert? Mir geht es vorallem um Zuverlässigkeit und Haltbarkeit. Geschwindigkeit, Beschleunigung etc ist mir erst einmal nicht so wichtig. Ich will einfach nur wissen wo man grundsätzlich nachschauen könnte und von welchen Autos man lieber die Finger lässt. 

Anforderungen an mein Auto habe ich abgesehen von der Haltbarkeit nur wenige. Ich möchte einen 4 Türer, eine Klimaautomatik, ein Tempomat, elektrische Fensterheber Vorne und Hinten, ein Display wo man aktuellen Verbrauch etc anzeigen lassen kann und ein Autoradio mit möglichkeit über einen USB Stick oder MP3 Player Musik abzuspielen. Gut wäre auch noch ein "Parkpiepser" 

Mir gefällt zum Beispiel der Suzuki Swift ganz gut. Den gibts in der Vollausstattung bei Autohaus24.de schon für 12.500€. Ähnlich viel kostet ein VW Polo, der jedoch etwas schlechter ausgestattet wäre und mir zumindest optisch nicht so zusagt.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2012)

Gegen den Swift ist imo nicht viel zu sagen. Ist halt ein einfaches, kleines Auto, aber mehr gibt es in dem Preisbereich(neu) nunmal nicht.
Ob es wirklich ein Neuwagen sein muss sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2012)

Ein Swift ist doch ein super Auto. Kann man nix gegen sagen. Ich würde den einem Polo jederzeit vorziehen. Vor allem, finde ich, er ist optisch schicker !


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2012)

Für 13k könnte man sich natürlich auch einen schicken gebrauchten Kleinwagen mit etwas Power besorgen. Überleg dir das vielleicht mit dem Neuwagen nochmal


----------



## Zoon (4. Mai 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ein Swift ist doch ein super Auto.



Und macht auf der Nordschleife übelst Spass (als Sport ) 

Wenn du viel Platz brauchst und die 4 Türen und die Sitze öfter nutzt  ist der Swift aber definitv zu klein. Kannst dann ruhig eine Klasse  höher Schauen. MP3 Radios und Klima und einfacher Bordcomputer sind  heute eigtl. überall schon standard ... lass deinen Geschmack  entscheiden bzw das Budget.


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Für 13k könnte man sich natürlich auch einen schicken gebrauchten Kleinwagen mit etwas Power besorgen. Überleg dir das vielleicht mit dem Neuwagen nochmal


 
Der würde dann aber in der Versicherung wieder teurer. Und die Power brauche ich wirklich nicht. Solang ein Auto auf der Autobahn die 150-160 irgendwie schafft reicht das für mich aus(zumindest Anfangs...) Und in der Stadt ist mir die Leistung sowieso egal. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Und macht auf der Nordschleife übelst Spass (als Sport )
> 
> Wenn du viel Platz brauchst und die 4 Türen und die Sitze öfter nutzt  ist der Swift aber definitv zu klein. Kannst dann ruhig eine Klasse  höher Schauen. MP3 Radios und Klima und einfacher Bordcomputer sind  heute eigtl. überall schon standard ... lass deinen Geschmack  entscheiden bzw das Budget.



Ich brauche weder viel Platz noch unbedingt die 4 Türen. Die meiste Zeit werde ich den Wagen sowieso alleine fahren. Nur wenn ich doch mal mehr Leute mitnehme will ich einfach 4 Türen haben, weil ich es mega umständlich finde immer den Sitz umzuklappen. Das ist mir das Geld dann wirklich wert. Außerdem gefällt mir ein 4 Türer einfach optisch besser. Es ist halt auch eine enorme Preisfrage. Zwar möchte ich nicht sparen wo es geht nur um dann jahrelang unzufrieden zu sein, aber mit meinem vorraussichtlichem Gehalt von etwa 900€ (Unterkunft bereits abgezogen bzw. inklusive) für die ersten 3 Jahre kann man sich halt nicht soviel leisten. Und selbst bei einem relativ günstigen Wagen werde ich dann wahrscheinlich schon eine kleine finanzielle Unterstützung von meinen Eltern brauchen. Gut nur, dass ich kaum andere Ausgaben habe, sonst könnte ich mir zumindest einen Neuwagen völlig abschminken.

Und so Standard sind die genannten Extras nicht. Hat mich selber gewundert, aber viele Einstiegsmodelle haben noch nicht einmal eine Klimaanlage serienmäßig 

Aber freut mich, dass der Swift ein brauchbares Auto zu sein scheint. Nachdem ich mir so einige Kleinwägen angesehen habe, hat mir der eigentlich am besten gefallen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mir keinen Neuwagen kaufen, außer Ich fahre den Wagen lange oder es gibt keinen gebrauchten der meinen Wünschen nahe kommt.
Nachteile sind unteraderm:
Vertragswerkstatt kostet mehr muss du aber hin
Hoher Wertverlust eigentlich nur für den verkauf intressant und wenn man ihn kürzer fährt.
Die typsichen deutschen Ärgern sich viel über Kratzer

Und Kleinwagen haben oft hörer Versicherungseinstufung, als größere Autos. Auch hier heißt nachfragen.

Wenn es aber "neu" sein muss würde ich mich auch mal nach Tageszulassung etc. erkundigen dort kann eventuell auch was gespart werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es denn z.B. mit einem Jahreswagen oder einem, der um die 2 Jahre alt ist ? Da macht mann auch nix verkehrt und du hast wesentlich mehr für's Geld 
Man kann ja auch einen Diesel nehmen, mit sehr wenig Verbrauch ( < 5L ) wenn du viel fährst.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Neuwagen sind was für Personen, die Geld "über" haben. Nach einem Jahr ist der Wagen locker 30-40% weniger wert. 

Dann lieber für 13.000€ einen Jahreswagen, wenns unbedingt so neu sein muss. Ich denke das ist dann auch Fabrikatabhängig. Einen 7 Jahre alten Fiat zu kaufen würde ich auch nicht empfehlen (Oder taugen die mittlerweile mehr?). Ein 7 Jahre alter BMW, VW oder Audi stellt im Normalfall kein Problem dar. Mal so als Beispiel. Klar müssen bei dem Alter dann die einen oder anderen Verschleißteil gewechselt werden.

Das mit dem Fabrikat empfehlen ist auch schwierig. ok, von Dacia und chinesichen Fahrzeugen würde ich die Finger lassen, wenn dir Sicherheit wichtig ist. Aber sonst hängt das vom Alter ab und was man für einen Anspruch an das Fahrzeug hat. Wie lange will man es fahren etc.

Der Suzuki Swift hat bei der ADAC Pannenstatistik recht gut abgeschnitten. Nicht auf den vorderen Plätzen aber grüne Bewertung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2012)

Ein Golf6 mit wenig km könnte man z.B. nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Volkswagen Golf VI 1.6 / Trendline als Limousine in Haar
Edit: Oder ein 116D, der sehr wenig verbraucht und sportlich fährt http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...3001&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=50000


----------



## Katamaranoid (4. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

Da ich bekennender VW/Porsche Fan bin, kann ich dir wirklich empfehlen: Hol dir was gebrauchtes. (VW )
Wenn du dich ein wenig umsiehst und informierst, gibt es wirklich viele Autos mit deinem Budget was du dir Sorgenfrei kaufen kannst. Ich würde ja den Polo vorziehen, aber glaub mir das bisschen Leistung was der Polo bringt, gefällt dir am Ende nicht mehr und du bist unzufrieden. Ich habe, als ich meinen Führerschein gemacht habe, auch gesagt: Hauptsache es hat 4 Räder und fährt.... dann war ich aber unzufrieden 
Für 13000€ gibt es zum Beispiel einen Golf 5 GT o.ä. 
Wirklich: In dem Preisbereich würde ich mir nichts neues kaufen!
Bekannte von mir haben sich zum Beispiel einen Skoda Octavia gekauft. Die Verarbeitung und Optik sind wirklich billig ( meiner Meinung nach ). Und so ähnlich steht es finde ich mit anderen Neuwagen in der Preisklasse. Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel einen VW Up! anschaue: Der kostet voll glaube ich um die 16k, ist aber in meinen Augen immer noch ziemlich nackt. Letztlich war ich auf einer Automesse und der Up! war ausgestellt.... Ich habe mich wirklich gefragt, wo denn die Türverkleidung ist... 

Vielleicht kennst du ja jemanden, der ein wenig Ahnung von Autos hat und beim angucken mitfahren kann, dann kann dir beim gebrauchtkauf schon mal weniger passieren


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Man bekommt auch für 16.000€ einen 6er BMW und Mustags beides logischerweise gebraucht.

Bei 7 jährigen Audis/VW bliebe für mich optisch nur der erste TT übrig.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2012)

Beim Skoda Oktavia gibts es bei den neueren Modellen aber auch hochwertige Ausstattungsvarianten. Die sehen dann nicht schlechter aus als bei VW. VW meckert ja auch bereits....
Aber ein Skoda Oktavia bewegt sich nicht ganz im 13.000€ Preisbereich... 

Oder meinst du eventuell den Skoda Fabia? Der sieht im Innenraum echt nicht so toll aus, soweit ich das bis jetzt gesehen habe. Aber die VW Innenraumanmutung ist auch nicht grad der Bringer bei Polo und co.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Meint er vll den alten Octavia der wird(?) ja auch nich weiterverkauft.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2012)

Wo gerade jemand Fiat sagt:
Der Panda mit TwinAir dürfte auch in der Preisklasse liegen und hat dabei noch einen Verbrauch wie Leitungsmäßig guten Motor(und für Technikfreaks ist ein 2Zylinder Turbo auch was lustiges).
Immerhin die Empfehlung von James May(Top Gear), was kann man da schon falsch machen.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Mai 2012)

Wie jetzt?
Fiat twinair hat nur 2 zylinder?
Jetz nich im ernst oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Fiat twinair hat nur 2 zylinder?
> Jetz nich im ernst oder?



Doch, hat er, hab ich auch irgendwo gehört und der soll nicht so schön laufen und bei einem Bleifuß auch sehr durstig sein.


----------



## STSLeon (4. Mai 2012)

@Lee: Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle auch bei den gebrauchten Autos umsehen. Kannst dir auch mal den Seat Ibiza ansehen, der müsste auf jeden Fall in deinem Preissegment sein und ist VW technik.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch, hat er, hab ich auch irgendwo gehört und der soll nicht so schön laufen und bei einem Bleifuß auch sehr durstig sein.


Der Turbo soll nach allem was ich so in der Presse und bei TV-Tests gesehen haben ziemlich flink und längst nicht so rumorig wie ein Dreizylinder sein. Der TwinAir ohne Zwangsbeatmung ist natürlich eine Schnarchnase. Wo soll bei 1l Hubraum, 2 Zylindern und Saugbetrieb auch Leistung entstehen?.
Gefahren bin ich aber noch keinen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben, das selbst wenn ICH 10kmh über dem Limit fahre (was ja nicht so kritisch ist, da ja das Tacho ein wenig übertreibt) überholen mich Leute (die dann also 120-130kmh drauf haben).


Hast recht, habe mich vertan!



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand den Zusammenhang zwischen ABE - TÜV/DEKRA - Zulassung erklären?


Der TÜV darf nur in Westdeutschland und die Dekra nur in Ostdeutschland Gutachten erstellen bzw. Abnahmen z.B. nach §19 StVZO durchführen.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt das H&R Sportfahrwerk drin, ist echt gut, Gullideckel etc. werden erstaunlich gut absorbiert, Kurvenlage ist auch gut, man bekommt irgendwie mehr Rückmeldung.


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2012)

> Wie wäre es denn z.B. mit einem Jahreswagen oder einem, der um  die 2 Jahre alt ist ? Da macht mann auch nix verkehrt und du hast  wesentlich mehr für's Geld
> Man kann ja auch einen Diesel nehmen, mit sehr wenig Verbrauch ( < 5L ) wenn du viel fährst.​


Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich lieber einen Neuwagen hätte, nicht das es einer sein muss. Vielleicht wird es auch ein relativ junger gebrauchter. Aber das ist erstmal nicht so wichtig. Mir ging es halt wie gesagt darum mal so einen groben Überblick zu bekommen, was man generell empfehlen kann wenn man auf Haltbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit wert legt. Mindestens 5 Jahre möchte ich das Auto schon fahren. Eher 6. Und darin dann halt möglichst wenig Ärger.



> Ein Golf6 mit wenig km könnte man z.B. nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also beim Golf ist das so eine Sache. Grundsätztlich gefällt mir nur der 6er Golf und der wiederrum auch erst ab der Comfortline Ausstattung. Der Trendline ist mir dann doch zu abgespeckt. Und dann immernoch hart am Preislimit. Wir haben ja einen Golf 6 1.6 Diesel Comfortline mit 7 Gang DSG, ist schon ein wirklich toller Wagen. BMW reizt mich natürlich auch extrem. Ist eines meiner Lebensziele mal einen zu fahren 



> Vielleicht kennst du ja jemanden, der ein wenig Ahnung von Autos hat und  beim angucken mitfahren kann, dann kann dir beim gebrauchtkauf schon  mal weniger passieren


Leider kenne ich da niemanden. Und ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung was an einem Auto denn eigentlich alles nicht in Ordnung sein kann bzw. wie man erkennt ob es in gutem Zustand ist oder nicht 
Wo kauft man denn Gebrauchtwägen am besten? Bei so reinen Gebrauchtwarenhändlern, bei Autohäusern die auch Gebrauchte verkaufen oder bei Privatpersonen über Autoscout etc. ?

Aber nach allem was ich jetzt so gelesen habe ist das vernünftigste wohl sich was gebrauchtes zu kaufen. Vorallem weil ich den Wagen dann ja doch etwas länger behalten will, wäre es vielleicht besser wirklich eine Kategorie höher nachzusehen. Vorallem solange man den Sprit noch zahlen kann und es überhaupt noch Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren gibt 

Noch hat das ganze ja aber noch über ein Jahr Zeit...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> Wo kauft man denn Gebrauchtwägen am besten? Bei so reinen Gebrauchtwarenhändlern, bei Autohäusern die auch Gebrauchte verkaufen oder bei Privatpersonen über Autoscout etc. ?


Wenn beim Händler dann solltest du auf (ausgedehnte) Garantie achten. Dort wird ein Gebrauchter in der Regel als erstes mit "grober Gewalt"(Dampfreiniger vs. Sitze etc.) wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Wie der Wagen behandelt wurde sieht man so nur noch schlecht. Wenn der Händler aber Garantie gibt kann es einem mehr oder weniger egal sein wenn sofort was hin ist, wird ja repariert.
Bei Privatpersonen kann(!) man "ehrlichere" Autos und die besseren Angebote bekommen, dafür ist dort aber im Prinzip auch Totalverlust möglich(hab z.B. schon mit bekommen wir jemand seinen BMW mit wirtschaftlichem Totalschaden wegen krummer Hinterachse noch für ein paar Tausend verhökert hat). Der klassische Tipp beim Privatkauf ist mal den Vorbesitzer fahren zu lassen. Wenn der sich nicht auch noch total verstellt bekommt man so recht schnell ein Gefühl dafür wie der Wagen behandelt wurde.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Mai 2012)

etwas ältere Autos mit nem Alter ab 7 Jahre würde ich eher beim Händler kaufen, egal ob Schrauberwerkstatt oder Autohaus.
Alles dadrunter ist meist noch relativ gu in Schuss, und kann relativ sorgenfrei auch von Privatpersonen gekauft werden.
Jedoch gibts nur bei den Händlern 1 Jahresgarantie.

Zum Beispiel kann man auf die Spaltmaße achten, einmal von aussen bei der Karosserie, und zum Beispiel im Motorraum vorne im Bereich Scheinwerfer obs da mal nen Auffahrunfall gegeben hat.
Dann kannst du noch beim Öl Einfüllstutzen gucken ob da nen komischer Schmier am Deckel ist, wenn da nur normals Öl dran ist dann ist das gut.
Ist da aber weißes Zeug dran, ist das Auto oft Kurzstrecke gefahren.

Während der Fahrt Lenkrad loslassen und bremsen, wenn sich das Lenkrad verzieht ist das nicht gut, da wahrscheinlich Spur Sturz etc falsch eingestellt ist, kann man aber einstellen lassen.
Am Blech insbesondere Kotflügel abklopfen, wenns dumpf klingt ist eventuell gespachtelt worden, bei Metall hört man das bekannte "tocken"

jo, mehr weis ich grad auch nicht


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Keine verbastelten Autos kaufen und darauf achten das nicht im Kundenauftrag verkauft wird.


----------



## Burn_out (4. Mai 2012)

Bei Jahreswagen hast du auch noch Garantie vom Hersteller. Ansonsten würde ich sagen, dass bei so jungen Wagen idR nicht kritisches in die Binsen geht. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## STSLeon (5. Mai 2012)

Das Beste ist jemanden mitnehmen der sich auskennt. Muss kein KFZler sein, sollte aber schon mehrere Autos gefahren und gekauft haben. Der kann sich dann dann auch die Bremsen, zumindest die Scheiben und die Federn ansehen. Wichtig ist auch den Wagen mal auf eine Hebebühne zu sehen, dann kann man sich ein Bild vom Unterboden machen.


----------



## Rico-3000 (5. Mai 2012)

moin...  mal ne kurze kleine frage... kann ich ein auto auf mich zulassen, auch wenn ich keine fahrerlaubnis habe???

edit: hat sich erledigt danke für eure schnellen antworten...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Mai 2012)

Lee schrieb:


> BMW reizt mich natürlich auch extrem. Ist eines meiner Lebensziele mal einen zu fahren


 
Mit einem 1er ab BJ 2008 machst du eigentlich nix verkehrt. Fahre selbst einen 118D mit 25000 km von 07.2008. Gekauft haben ich ihn im Januar bei einem Händler, der sehr viele günstige 1er stehen hat 

TS-Automobile Hdl. GmbH in Oldenburg - Freier Händler-BMW


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Mai 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der TÜV darf nur in Westdeutschland und die Dekra nur in Ostdeutschland Gutachten erstellen bzw. Abnahmen z.B. nach §19 StVZO durchführen.


Danke für die Info, aber ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen direkten Zusammenhang zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage.

Es ging darum, ob ich meine 19" Räder in der Zulassung eintragen lassen muss und falls ja, ob ich nur zur Zulassungsstelle
gehen muss oder ob ich vorher noch bei TÜV/DEKRA zur Abnahme muss.
Die Angaben in der ABE sind etwas widersprüchlich und nun schon auf dreierlei Art gedeutet worden.

Ich bin der Annahme, dass ich die Räder nicht eintragen lassen muss, da ich eine in der ABE für mein Auto freigegebene Rad-/Räderkombination
benutzen will: 19"Felge mit 255/35 R19.
Der Reifendienst sagte mir, ich müsse nicht zum TÜV, nur zur Zulassungsstelle.
Die Zulassungsstelle sagte mir, ich müsse erst zum TÜV (bzw. DEKRA). Ohne Gutachten würden sie mir auch keine Eintragung geben.

Verzwickte Situation ....


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn du ne ABE dafür hast, müssen deine Felgen nicht eingetragen werden. Du musst halt die ABE (evtl reicht auch ne Kopie) immer dabei haben.


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2012)

@ uwe64LE

Dann lies doch einfach mal das Gutachten. Teilweise sind die ABE und Teilegutachten in einem und es kommt lediglich auf die Auflagen an.

Ist einfacher zu lesen, als es meist aussieht.

dein Auto-Typ -> deine Bereifung -> alle Auflagen dieser Zeile für die Bereifung und auch der Spalte daneben unter der Tabelle ankreuzen und dann *alle *Auflagen lesen. Sofern dort eine Auflage auftaucht, die mit den Worten: "Der ordnungsgemäße Zustand ist durch einen amtlich anerkannten Sachverständigen oder Prüfer ....gemäß §19(3) StVZO ...zu überprüfen" beginnt, dann musst du zum TÜV oder der DEKRA um eine Änderungsabnahme durchführen zu lassen. Anschließend *kannst *du zur Zulassungstelle und das Dokument nach §19(4) in die Fahrzeugpapiere umtragen lassen.

Nenn mir doch deine Schlüsselnummern des Fahrzeugs und die KBA-Nummer deiner Felgen, dann schaue ich im Gutachten für dich nach.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Mai 2012)

@moe
Nein, das stimmt nicht. In der ABE stehen Auflagen. In meinem Fall müsste ich bei A01 zum Gutachter und bei A02 ist es etwas schwammig formuliert.

@Klutten
So habe ich mir das auch gedacht. Ich bin nur eben unsicher wegen der Formulierung.

Schlüsselnummer ist 0588 - ABA00004(8)
Audi A6 quattro Avant 4f 2006 171kW 242 Km/h

ABE KBA 48583
Autec Veron V8519 5/112- ET45

Wäre nett, wenn du Licht ins Dunkel bringst.


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2012)

Sicher? Ich dachte immer die ABE ist wie ein "quasi Gutachten", was nicht eingetragen werden muss, aber als Nachweis mitgeführt werden.


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2012)

In deinem Fall sehr einfach. Wie bereits gesagt müssen *alle *Auflagen beachtet werden!

Viele Leute machen den Fehler und suchen sich nur passende Auflagen raus und dann wird es schnell schwammig und unklar. Da im Gutachten A01 als Auflage steht, musst du eine Änderungsabnahme nach §19(3) durchführen lassen. Das kannst du bei allen Organisationen erledigen, sprich TÜV, DEKRA usw.

A02 (alleine) kann für dich nicht in Frage kommen, weil du zwar die Größe der Bereifung fahren darfst (beim KBA hinterlegt), aber die Einpresstiefe der Felge um 3mm vom Wert der serienmäßigen 8,5Jx19H2 Felge abweicht.

Kostenpunkt bei sonst serienmäßigen Fahrzeug ~50 - 100 Euro.

@ moe



moe schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich dachte immer die ABE ist wie ein "quasi  Gutachten", was nicht eingetragen werden muss, aber als Nachweis  mitgeführt werden.


 
ABEs sind in *fast *jedem Fall eintragungsfrei ...aber nicht immer. Gerade in Bezug auf Felgen ist das Gutachten im Fall einer serienmäßigen Felgengröße (in allen Maßen identisch!!!) und identischen Reifengröße als ABE zu handhaben, bei einer (z.B. größeren) Bereifung dann nur noch ein Teilegutachten als Arbeitsgrundlage für eine Abnahme.

Trotzdem kann man das nicht über einen Kamm scheren und muss von Fall zu Fall das Gutachten interpretieren / lesen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Mai 2012)

@moe
Nein, es ist genau so, wie Klutten es geschrieben hat. Die ABE gehört ja zur Felge und nicht zum Auto.
Der A3 darf genau die gleichen Felgen (aber mit 235/35 R19) nutzen, muss aber definitiv zu TÜV/DEKRA - mit der gleichen ABE.

Beim A6 steht, dass man die Zulassung ändern lassen muss, wenn die Reifengröße nicht schon eingetragen ist.
Das ist bei mir der Fall und das hat mir der Mensch von reifen.com auch vorgelesen.
Deswegen bin ich mit ABE (und zugehörigem Gutachten) ohne erneute Prüfung/Abnahme zur Zulassungstelle gegangen und die 
haben mich zum TÜV geschickt.

Ich will aber nicht für ein Gutachten zahlen, was ich ja eigentlich schon habe. Deswegen habe ich extra bei der Felgenwahl
darauf geachtet, dass keine Karosseriearbeiten notwendig sind und ich eben nicht zum TÜV muss.

Außerdem steht da noch so ein schöner Satz:


> Diese Berichtigung ist dann nicht erforderlich, wenn die ABE des Sonderrades eine Freistellung von der Pflicht
> zur Berichtigung der Fahrzeugpapiere enthält.



@Klutten
Verstehe ich nicht. In meiner Zeile steht doch nur A02 und nicht A01.


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Beim A6 steht, dass man die Zulassung ändern lassen muss, wenn die Reifengröße nicht schon eingetragen ist.
> Das ist bei mir der Fall und das hat mir der Mensch von reifen.com auch vorgelesen.
> Deswegen bin ich mit ABE (und zugehörigem Gutachten) ohne erneute Prüfung/Abnahme zur Zulassungstelle gegangen und die
> haben mich zum TÜV geschickt.


 
Man beachte die Feinheiten, warum A02 eben nicht alleinig gilt...



> A02 (alleine) kann für dich nicht in Frage kommen, weil du zwar die  Größe der Bereifung fahren darfst (beim KBA hinterlegt), *aber die  Einpresstiefe der Felge um 3mm vom Wert der serienmäßigen 8,5Jx19H2  Felge abweicht*.


...daher wurde auch A01 aufgenommen und ist als Auflage zu erfüllen.

Zulassungsstellen ändern die Fahrzeugpapiere übrigens nicht nach Gutachten, sondern auch nur nach einer erfolgten Begutachtung von TÜV / DEKRA mit dann erfolgtem Schriftstück nach §13 FZV (Änderung der Fahrzeugpapiere). Für mich als Prüfer ist die Arbeit fast identisch, lediglich das Schriftstück sieht etwas anders aus - das Ergebnis für dich aber nicht.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Mai 2012)

@Klutten
Es stimmt, dass die ET 3 mm abweicht. Aber ich kann in der ABE nirgendwo einen Passus finden, dass das relevant ist.

Es gibt Fahrzeuge, bei denen A01 *und* A02 vermerkt ist. Bei mir steht aber definitiv nur A02.
Welchen Sinn hat die Tabelle, wenn A01 trotzdem zu erfüllen ist?

Wenn das in meinem Falle einfach ist (deine Aussage), dann möchte ich nicht mit schwierigen Fällen konfrontiert werden.
Ich frage mich gerade, wieso ich zig verschiedene Reifenhändler aufgesucht habe und von denen scheinbar auch
keiner Ahnung hat.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass du Prüfer bei der DEKRA bist?
Wieso ist die Preisspanne der Begutachtung so groß?

Ich arbeite wochentags in Wiesbaden. Das Auto ist am Hauptwohnsitz Leipzig angemeldet.
Ist es egal, wo die Begutachtung stattfindet? (weil letztens jemand schreib: TÜV im Westen, DEKRA im Osten)


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uwe64LE schrieb:


> @Klutten
> Es stimmt, dass die ET 3 mm abweicht. Aber ich kann in der ABE nirgendwo einen Passus finden, dass das relevant ist.



So etwas steht auch nicht explizit da, sondern leitet sich gegebenenfalls von den Auflagen ab.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Es gibt Fahrzeuge, bei denen A01 *und* A02 vermerkt ist. Bei mir steht aber definitiv nur A02.
> Welchen Sinn hat die Tabelle, wenn A01 trotzdem zu erfüllen ist?



Schau dir das Bild oben an. Es steht bezüglich der Bereifung 255/35R19 *bei allen* Modellen ein A01 in den Auflagen - mal bei den reifenspezifischen, mal bei den allgemeinen Auflagen.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn das in meinem Falle einfach ist (deine Aussage), dann möchte ich nicht mit schwierigen Fällen konfrontiert werden. Ich frage mich gerade, wieso ich zig verschiedene Reifenhändler aufgesucht habe und von denen scheinbar auch
> keiner Ahnung hat.



Keine Ahnung trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Nicht umsonst muss man sich als Prüfigenieur in der Ausbildung alleine 3 Monate ganztags mit Änderungsabnahmen beschäftigen. Gutachten lesen, verstehen und dann rechtskonform umzusetzen ist zwar grundsätzlich nicht schwierig, aber es gilt auch Abseits eines Gutachtens noch massig Vorschriften in Bezug auf die StVZO zu beachten. Rad-/Reifenkombinationen sind noch die einfachsten Abnahmen, da gibt es ganz andere Dinge, über denen man sitzen kann.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du Prüfer bei der DEKRA bist?
> Wieso ist die Preisspanne der Begutachtung so groß?



Alleine der Basispreis liegt bei ~50 Euro. Je nach Aufwand (z.B. durch komplexe Auflagen in Bezug auf Freigängigkeit) geht es dann nur noch nach oben. Bei 100 Euro sollte aber bei sonst serienmäßigen Fahrzeug die Obergrenze liegen.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich arbeite wochentags in Wiesbaden. Das Auto ist am Hauptwohnsitz Leipzig angemeldet.
> Ist es egal, wo die Begutachtung stattfindet? (weil letztens jemand schreib: TÜV im Westen, DEKRA im Osten)



Im Falle von einer Abnahme nach §19(3) ist das völlig egal. Was du beschreibst sind Begutachtungen nach §19(2) in Verbindung mit §21 StVZO und da gibt es die Ost- / West-Trennung ...oder auch der Unterschied zwischen Technischer Prüfstelle und Überwachungsorganisation.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Mai 2012)

Hab erstmal vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.

Ich ahne jetzt, wo der Fehler liegt. Wir haben unterschiedliche Anlagen zum gleichen Gutachten.
Schau bitte mal auf deiner Anlage 3 auf Seite 17 nach dem Datum.

Für Felgen ab Herstellungsdatum Juli 2011 gibt es inzwischen die Anlagen 20 und 21.
Mein Fahrzeug steht in Anlage 20, Seite 2 und dort ist die Auflage 01 nicht mehr eingetragen.


----------



## moe (6. Mai 2012)

Aha. Wieder was gelernt. Aber ich merk dass ich in Deutschland bin. Die Paragraphen erschlagen mich. 

@Klutten: Ich hab mir in mein Motorrad neue Federn eingebaut, auf dem Gutachten stehen aber weder Auflagen noch Hinweise. Muss ich die eintragen lassen?
btw: Muss man die ABE eigentlich im Original mitführen, oder reicht da ne (Farb-)Kopie?


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2012)

@ uwe64LE

Da kann ich dir zustimmen. Das komplette Gutachten hat 209 Seiten, die ich natürlich vorhin nicht komplett gelesen habe. Da dein Fahrzeug in der Anlage stand, habe ich nicht nach weiteren Anlagen gesucht. Im Nachtragsgutachten entfällt für dich die Eintragungspflicht, wenn alle anderen Auflagen engehalten werden. Dazu zählt auch, dass die Bereifung für genau dein Fahrzeug bereits von Audi zugelassen wurde. Das kannst du im Fahrzeugbrief oder dem COC-Papier nachlesen. Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, denn hier ist die EG-Typgenemigungsnummer des Gesamtfahrzeugs maßgeblich.

Nachtragsgutachten sollem dem Fahrzeughalter die Möglichkeit geben, den technischen und rechtlichen Zustand zum Zeitpunkt des Ursprünglichen Erwerbs nachzuweisen. Es gibt nämlich auch das Gegenteil, wo eine Felge z.B. 2003 auf Fahrzeug X Bj. 2003 eintragungsfrei war und 2010 auf dem selben Fahrzeug eine Abnahme erforderlich war. Hier ist der Halter verantwortlich das richtige Gutachten bereitzuhalten. Für meinen Beruf ist ein Gutachten lediglich Arbeitsgrundlage. Legst du mir die Anlage 3 vor, dann arbeite ich damit. Kompliziert, eventuell unverständlich ...ist aber leider so.

@ moe

Lies das Gutachten. Wenn es eine reine ABE ist, dein Fahrzeug mit Typ dort aufgeführt ist, dann steht da auch irgendwo was man machen muss. Im besten Fall muss man die ABE nur im Original (komplett) mitführen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Mai 2012)

Was haltet ihr von so etwas ? 

Mercedes-Benz CLS 63 AMG 7G-TRONIC COMAND-XENON-LEDER als Sportwagen/Coupé in Hannover

ich meine vom Preis, Ausstattung und Laufleistung.
Wenn dann Schwarz in Schwarz


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Mai 2012)

Klingt unglaubwüdig, viel zu günstig.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Klingt unglaubwüdig, viel zu günstig.


 
Ja, dachte ich mir auch, vergleichbare Modelle sind weit teuerer. Mit brauchbarer ausstattung bekommt man dafür nen 350.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Mai 2012)

Ist nicht so, dass ich ihn für den Preis nicht nehmen würde. 
Aber leider viel zu niedrig. Und überhaupt - wenn man ihn optisch mit dem neuen vergleicht.. wollt ich mit der alten (fast schon hässlichen) Kiste nicht mehr rumfahren.


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ moe
> 
> Lies das Gutachten. Wenn es eine reine ABE ist, dein Fahrzeug mit Typ dort aufgeführt ist, dann steht da auch irgendwo was man machen muss. Im besten Fall muss man die ABE nur im Original (komplett) mitführen.



Da steht auf der ersten Seite unter den Herstellerangaben:

"Für die obenbezeichneten reihenweise zu fertigen oder gefertigten Geräte wird dieser Nachtrag mit folgender Maßgabe erteilt:
Die sich aus der ABE egebenden Pflichten gelten sinngemäß auch für den Nachtrag.
In den bisherigen Genehmigungsunterlagen [damit sind wohl Brief/Schein gemeint] treten die aus diesem Nachtrag ersichtlichen Änderungen bzw. Ergänzungen ein."

Dazu habe ich einen Anhang mit Tabelle, indem die Daten der Federn aufgeführt sind. Da ich die der Originalfedern nicht kenne, weiß ich nicht, ob die abweichend sind. Wären sie gleich müsste ja nix eingetragen werden, oder? In der Tabelle gibt es eine Spalte mit "ABE; EG-BE; EBE". In der ist bei meinem Motorrad "H008" aufgeführt. Was ist das nu wieder?

Aus der ersten Seite schließ ich, dass nix eingetragen werden muss. Allerdings steht auf Seite 2 nach einem Absatz indem steht, dass Ein-/Ausbau der Federn bei einem Fahrzeug, dass eine EBE benötigt eingetragen werden muss:

"Der ordnungsgemäße Ein-Ausbau ist gemäß §22 Absatz 1 Satz 5 bei der Überprüfung mit positivem Ergebnis zu bestätigen. Nach durchgeführter Abnahme ist die ausgestellt Bestätigung mit dieser ABE und den Fahrzeugpapieren mitzuführen und den zuständigen Personen auf Verlangen auszuhändigen. Letzteres entfällt nach Berichtigung der Fahrzeugpapiere."

Bezieht sich das nur auf Fahrzeuge, die ne EBE benötigen, oder ist das allgemein gültig? Daraus kann man jetzt wieder schließen, dass doch eingetragen werden muss. 

Ist die ABE Nr.: 90732*07 wenn du mal nachschauen willst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von so etwas ?
> 
> Mercedes-Benz CLS 63 AMG 7G-TRONIC COMAND-XENON-LEDER als Sportwagen/Coupé in Hannover
> 
> ...


 
Da muss irgendetwas nicht stimmen, z.B. Unfall, Motor/ Getriebetausch. Was hat denn so einer neu gekostet, doch bestimmt über 100.000€, oder 

Das finde ich auch gut 



> Energieeffizienzklasse:G


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da muss irgendetwas nicht stimmen, z.B. Unfall, Motor/ Getriebetausch. Was hat denn so einer neu gekostet, *doch bestimmt über 100.000€*, oder


 
Das würde ich nicht zum Maßstab machen, da eine 3 Jahre alte S-Klasse mal locker ausgestattet von 110.000 auf etwa 30.000 Euro fällt.


----------



## Klutten (7. Mai 2012)

@ moe

Dein Motorrad ist -> 

Das Gutachten ist eigentlich für alle Fahrzeuge unter 6.1 als ABE zu handhaben. Ausnahmen gibt es nur, falls dein Motorrad mit einer Einzelbetriebserlaubnis in Verkehr gekommen ist. Sofern es normal in Deutschland gekauft und einfach bei der Zulassungsstelle zugelassen wurde, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es für das Fahrzeug eine ABE oder EG-Typgenehmigung gibt. Das kannst aber nur du wissen. Schau einfach in den Fahrzeugbrief oder das COC-Papier nach einer Nummer für ABE oder EG-Typgenehmigung.


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2012)

Ich wusste ich hatte was vergessen. 

Ist ne Suzuki Bandit 600 Bj.95 HSN/TSN: 7102/224.
"H008" ist die Nummer der EG-Typgenehmigung, steht auf dem Brief.

Hast du eigentlich schon mal was davon gehört, dass Endtöpfe aus dem Zubehör die Leistung bei gedrosselten Maschinen nach oben korrigieren (können)?
Ich will mir nen Hurric Supersport zulegen, hab aber gehört dass das bei gedrosselten Bikes böse Folgen haben kann wenn die Rennleitung mal den Prüfstand bemüht.


----------



## Klutten (7. Mai 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Ist ne Suzuki Bandit 600 Bj.95 HSN/TSN: 7102/224.
> "H008" ist die Nummer der EG-Typgenehmigung, steht auf dem Brief.



Also liegst du im Bereich der ABE. EG-Typgenehmigungen gab es in den 90igern noch nicht. 

Dass ein Auspuff die Leistung mehr als um eine Messungenauigkeit steigert, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Oftmals ist es aber so, dass die Abgaswerte so schlecht werden, dass man keine HU mehr besteht. Bei Pkws ist es unerheblich, aber bei Motorrädern ist der Einfluss sehr hoch. Wer behauptet das denn mit der angehobenen Leistung?

Warum sollte sich die Polizei darum kümmern? Wenn alles unverändert und im Ursprungszustand ist, warum sollte diese dann eine Leistungsmessung veranlassen? Da muss ja schon ein Verdacht bestehen, denn wenn es sich als nicht zutreffend herausstellt, zahlt das Land die Kosten.


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2012)

Der Brief ist von 2009, ist nicht der erste. Da steht "EG-Typgenehmigung oder ABE". Deswegen bin ich da mal von ausgegangen.

Ist das mit den Abgaswerten jetzt auf Serien- oder gedrosselte Moppeds bezogen? Wären die Werte bei Serienmopeds so schlecht, würds ja keine ABE geben, oder nicht?

Gelesen hab ich das in nem Forum und auch schon von einigen Kumpels gesagt bekommen. Aber nur im Zusammenhang mit gedrosselten Motorrädern.
Ne Leistungsmessung kann veranlasst werden, wenns (warum auch immer) Grund zu der Annahme gibt ich würde ohne Drossel fahren. Liege ich dann außerhalb der Toleranzen bin ich der Buhmann und in der Beweispflicht. Da nutzen mir alle ABEs und Gutachten nichts mehr, wenn ich nicht beweisen kann, dass ich den Zustand des Fahrzeugs nach Einbau der Drossel nicht verändert habe.


----------



## Klutten (7. Mai 2012)

Es gibt durchaus Motorräder, die selbst im Serienzustand mit den Abgasvorschriften zu kämpfen haben, eigentlich gibt es aber keine nennenswerten Probleme - höchstens Einzelfälle. Das mit dem Abgasverhalten bei gedrosselten Maschinen ist sehr kompliziert. Grundsätzlich werden Abgasmessungen im Bereich der Leerlauf- oder erhöhten Drehzahl (~2.000 1/min bei Maschinen mit Gkat) durchgeführt und sind damit nahezu unberührt von den Bereichen, wo eine Drossel angreift.

Ich habe allerdings auch schon erlebt, dass jemand eine 180 PS Maschine auf 34 PS gedrosselt hat und sich hinterher wunderte, dass der ganze Ofen nicht mehr fahrbar war. Motorlauf und Ansprechverhalten waren komplett dahin. Aber das ist ja auch kein Wunder. Die hochmoderne Einspritzanlage wusste nichts von den Engstellen und den weiteren Einbauten und wollte Leistung bereitstellen - die kam aber nicht mehr durch.


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2012)

Für die Serienstreuung kann ich ja nix. Da hilft dann nur noch dem Tüv-Onkel gut zuzureden.

Macht auch total Sinn nach zwei Jahren Kastration auf die fünffache Leistung umzusteigen. 

Ich werd mir die Tröte einfach kaufen und bei Gelegenheit mal auf dem Prüfstand meines Vertrauens vorbeischauen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings auch schon erlebt, dass jemand eine 180 PS Maschine auf 34 PS gedrosselt hat und sich hinterher wunderte, dass der ganze Ofen nicht mehr fahrbar war. Motorlauf und Ansprechverhalten waren komplett dahin. Aber das ist ja auch kein Wunder. Die hochmoderne Einspritzanlage wusste nichts von den Engstellen und den weiteren Einbauten und wollte Leistung bereitstellen - die kam aber nicht mehr durch.


 Deswegen macht man das bei unserem(allerdings nur Vmax begrenzten) BMW "Bike" auch per Software. Voller Durchzug bis ans Limit und dann Cut.


----------



## Klutten (7. Mai 2012)

Frag mich nicht, was die dem Kerl als Drossel angedreht haben, aber es war Murks hoch 10. Eine Leistungsabsenkung per Software ist natürlich die eleganteste Lösung, aber leider nicht für alle Maschinen realisierbar. Zudem ist der Kostenfaktor sicher auch höher.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe das Problem nicht warum die entsprechende Firmware nicht bei jedem Händler auf dem Laptop sofort verfügbar sein sollte. Also wenn ich Bike Hersteller wäre würde ich das vorhalten.
Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt das Modell hat überhaupt eine programmierbare ECU.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ist nicht so, dass ich ihn für den Preis nicht nehmen würde.
> Aber leider viel zu niedrig. Und überhaupt - wenn man ihn optisch mit dem neuen vergleicht.. wollt ich mit der alten (fast schon hässlichen) Kiste nicht mehr rumfahren.


 
Nein, ich kaufe mir das Auto ja nicht, weil es Neu ist oder ein neuer besser aussieht. 
Ich finde den neuen von vorne hässlicher, von hinten aber schöner. Der alte gefällt mir allerdings von beiden seiten, vorne und hinten, ich mag die Optik. Ist einer der wenigen Mercedes´ die mir gefallen. Genau genommen gefallen mir die Mercedesmodelle: SLS und CLS. 




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da muss irgendetwas nicht stimmen, z.B. Unfall, Motor/ Getriebetausch. Was hat denn so einer neu gekostet, doch bestimmt über 100.000€, oder
> 
> Das finde ich auch gut


 
Naja, den neupreis würde ich nicht als referenz nehmen. Guck dir mal beispielsweise den Preisverfall eines R8 an. 

Die Effizienzklasse ist mir, so hart es klingt, leider so was von wurst.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:
			
		

> Die Effizienzklasse ist mir, so hart es klingt, leider so was von wurst.



Joa, ich würde den aktuellen nehmen. 

Und was die Effizienzklasse angeht - ich finde das so unfassbaren Schwachsinn. Warum muss der Staat uns sagen, welche Autos gut sind, und welche nicht? Sind wir ja nicht mehr weit davon entfernt, dass jeder ein Auto zugeteilt bekommt..

Völliger Unsinn. Aber unsere verdummende Gesellschaft braucht wohl sowas, um sich noch zurechtzufinden. Mir ist die auf jeden Fall vollkommen wurst, ich finde es eine Frechheit, dass die jetzt auch überall dick dazugeschrieben werden muss. 
Ich gehe ja auch nicht ins Geschäft und kaufe nen Kühlschrank statt nem anderen weil der jetzt ne bessere Effizienzklasse hat. So ein Unsinn. Aber Teile der Gesellschaft brauchens anscheinend.

Bei solchen Themen krieg ich richtige Wutanfälle.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Mai 2012)

mal davon abgesehen, dass die effizienzklasse völlig unverhältnismäßig ist, da bekommt ein fetter SUV  die gleiche Einstufung wie ein kleinwagen der die hälfte schluckt und nebenbei genausoviele personen befördern kann... 
Typisch deutsche politiker, von nichts ne ahnung haben, völlig unausgereifte änderungen verwirklichen, nur um des änderungswillen. Hauptsache wieder was geändert, egal obs sinn macht oder nicht, hauptsache wieder schön ordentlich Geld verbrannt


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Mai 2012)

Auch so eine weit verbreitete Bauern-Meinung von Leuten, die das Wort "Effizienz" nicht verstehen.

Die Effizienzklasse ist *NICHT* dazu da, spritsparende Autos zu prämieren. Die Effizienzklasse ist dazu da, die Effizienz zu bewerten - wer hätte es gedacht. 
Na klar, du kannst 5 Leute im Kia Tutuhutsu Diesel mit 5L Verbrauch transportieren, das ist sehr sparsam. Du kannst aber auch 5 Leute im Q7 3.0 TDI transportieren, mit 7L Verbrauch. Weitaus komfortabler, geräumiger, leiser und gemütlicher, als es der Kia jemals könnte. Und theoretisch kannst du noch 2 Personen zusätzlich + Gepäck reinpacken. Das ist verdammt _effizient_.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Mai 2012)

Ich weiss das sehr wohl, aber trotzdem ist diese effizienzklasse bauernfängerei, und mit umweltschutz hat Sie auch recht wenig zu tun, weil im Endeffekt kommt es eben doch auf den ralen spritverbrauch an, und nicht auf en theoretischen
Und mal zugegeben: wenn fährt man den suv schon mal voll beladen und mit 5 Personen?


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Joa, ich würde den aktuellen nehmen.
> 
> Und was die Effizienzklasse angeht...


 
Der neue kostet aber mal glatt das doppelte 
Ich dachte erlich gesagt auch, dass die Effizienzklasse etwas über den Sprit aussagt. 
Effizienzklasse G heisst somit für mich: "NEEEEEIN, Erzäääähl ? Leistung frisst Sprit ? , is ja witzig"

Deshalb finde ich auch dieses ganze Downsizing gehabe total dämlich. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu ? Glaubt ihr, dass man durch downsizing wirklich den CO2 Ausstoß großartig verringern kann ?


----------



## Zoon (8. Mai 2012)

In bestimmten Maße ist es gut, wenn man mal vergleicht im Golf R der 2.0 TFSI ist in jeder Lage (außer Sound  ) dem VR6 überlegen.

Aber extremst aufgeblasenen Minimotörchen, ich weiß nicht mag fürn Stadtverkehr zwar reichen aber wenns etwas mehr sein soll (Zuladung, weite Strecken, etc) fährt es sich mit nem gesundem Maß an Hubraum nach wie vor besser. Und auf der Autobahn, was mag wohl effizienter sein bei 150 - so ein Asthmamotor bei 5000 rpm oder ein Corvette Motor im 6.Gang bei 2500 rpm ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Mai 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und auf der Autobahn, was mag wohl effizienter sein bei 150 - so ein Asthmamotor bei 5000 rpm oder ein Corvette Motor im 6.Gang bei 2500 rpm ...


 
Das Konzept der aufgeladenen Direkteinspritzer liegt mitunter darin sehr früh recht viel Drehmoment bereitzustellen, was dazu führt, dass z.B. ein 2 Liter TFSi bei 150 km/h nur 3.000 Upm benötigt, bei 200 km/h sind es dann 4.000 Upm.


----------



## Riverna (8. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Keine verbastelten Autos kaufen...


 
Die Frage ist nur was ist verbastelt und was nicht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur was ist verbastelt und was nicht?


 
Nicht vom Werk = verbastelt.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nicht vom Werk = verbastelt.


 
Unterschreibe ich. Wo sich die Geister scheiden, sind dann so Werkstuner wie AMG, bzw. Veredler wie Mansory o.Ä.
Ich persönlich würde die Werkstuner-Autos als unverbastelt bezeichnen, der Mutterkonzern hat da schließlich auch mitzureden, bzw. die Werkstuner machen nicht alles alleine. Bei den sonstigen Tunern hingegen.. würde ich wohl eher von "verbastelt" sprechen, weil es nicht mehr original bzw. wie vom Hersteller gedacht ist.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich auch dieses ganze Downsizing gehabe total dämlich. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu ? Glaubt ihr, dass man durch downsizing wirklich den CO2 Ausstoß großartig verringern kann ?


 
Sollte man aber auch gleichzeitig hinterfragen, ob die Autos wirklich einen großen Anteil des CO2 Ausstoßes verursachen.
Es gibt zu dieser ganzen CO2 Dikussion recht unterschiedliche Meinungen von selbsternannten Experten bis hin zu Klimahysterikern die uns seit vielen Jahren erzaehlen das sich das Klima unseretwegen veraendert. Naja der Wechsel von Eiszeit zu waermeren Zeiten ist ja auch vom Menschen versursacht worden. Viele Male!

Ich persoenlich halte nicht viel von wenig Hubraum und mit Turbos aufblasen.
Gibt es fuer solche Motoren Langzeiterfahrungen? Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit letztendlich aus? 
Ich glaub eher da wird uns von der Regierung/Industrie wieder was vorgesetzt was wir zu konsumieren haben. Punkt.
Die ganzen CO2 Grenzwerte die immer niedriger werden in den naechsten Jahren tun ja ihr uebriges dazu.

Nur wenn das wirklich so ein großes Thema ist, wieso gibt es zahlreiche, in meinen Augen unsinnige Motorsportarten?
Klar sind Einige davon fuer Entwicklung wichtig, aber braucht man wirklich alle?
Stoeßt in der Masse genauso CO2 aus und verbraet Benzin ohne Ende.
Wo sind hier die Sparmaßenahmen? 

Wenn das alles so schlecht ist, wie uns weisgemacht wird, wieso ist bei der enormen Entwicklung der individuellen Mobiltaet alles so wie es heute ist, zum Vergleich zum ersten Benz Auto, nur das Grundprinzip des Antriebes hat sich nicht veraendert?
Verfeinert und verbessert ja, aber nicht grundelegend geaendert. 

Ist halt ein sehr weitreichendes Thema imho.


----------



## Riverna (8. Mai 2012)

Ok Whoosaa wenn man das so sieht sind meine Autos auch "verbastelt", jedoch lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer das sie Technisch und wartungsmässig wesentlich besser in Schuss sind als 95% aller Werksmässigen Fahrzeuge auf der Straße. Meiner Meinung nach sind "verbastelte" Autos etwas ganz anderes, Autos wo vorne und hinten gepfuscht wurde. Kabelbinder, Lüsterklemmen, Spachtel usw. Da passt der Ausdruck verbastelt meiner Meinung nach schon recht gut. 

Parade Beispiel für Verbastelt: 
Nissan 100 NX GTi Unikat ca 160 PS als Sportwagen/Coupé in velbert

In meinen Augen nicht verbastelt:
Nissan 100 NX GTi als Sportwagen/Coupé in Stuttgart

Nicht überall wo die Hand angelegt wurde (egal ob Privat, Tuningfirma oder Werkstuner) muss "verbastelt" sein. Jedoch ist das nur meine Meinung, mich würde/macht es traurig wenn meine Autos als verbastelt angesehen werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich. Wo sich die Geister scheiden, sind dann so Werkstuner wie AMG, bzw. Veredler wie Mansory o.Ä.
> Ich persönlich würde die Werkstuner-Autos als unverbastelt bezeichnen, der Mutterkonzern hat da schließlich auch mitzureden, bzw. die Werkstuner machen nicht alles alleine. Bei den sonstigen Tunern hingegen.. würde ich wohl eher von "verbastelt" sprechen, weil es nicht mehr original bzw. wie vom Hersteller gedacht ist.


 
Genau so hatte ich es gemeint  .



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich persoenlich halte nicht viel von wenig Hubraum und mit Turbos aufblasen.
> Gibt es fuer solche Motoren Langzeiterfahrungen? Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit letztendlich aus?
> Ich glaub eher da wird uns von der Regierung/Industrie wieder was vorgesetzt was wir zu konsumieren haben. Punkt.
> Die ganzen CO2 Grenzwerte die immer niedriger werden in den naechsten Jahren tun ja ihr uebriges dazu.


 
Kleine aufgeladene Motoren gibt es seit etwa 30 Jahren. Wenn es keine Tuningbasteleien sind, dann halten sie ebenso lang wie nicht aufgeladene Motoren. Insofern gibt es diesbezgl. relativ wenig zu spekulieren.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Mai 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich persoenlich halte nicht viel von wenig Hubraum und mit Turbos aufblasen.
> Gibt es fuer solche Motoren Langzeiterfahrungen? Wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit letztendlich aus?
> Ich glaub eher da wird uns von der Regierung/Industrie wieder was vorgesetzt was wir zu konsumieren haben. Punkt.
> Die ganzen CO2 Grenzwerte die immer niedriger werden in den naechsten Jahren tun ja ihr uebriges dazu.
> ...


 
In Sachen Downsizing stimme ich dir zu, ich mag Saugmotoren auch lieber als Turbos. Ist aber auch einfach eine Frage des Geschmacks.

In Sachen Rennsportarten finde ich es aber Schwachsinn zu fragen, ob wir alle brauchen. 
Sicherlich nicht. Aber hat wirklich nur die Sportart eine Daseinsberechtigung, die etwas für die Entwicklung bringt ?
Und selbst im Motorsport versucht man sparsamere motoren zu bauen... Siehe Formel 1.... 
Was die schlucken ist dennoch immer noch utopisch


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Mai 2012)

So utoisch nicht, sie machen das machbare was die effizienz angeht. Schliesslich ist weniger spritverbrauch spätestens seit der regel dass man während dem rennen nicht mehr tanken darf, extrem wichtig und kann einen großen vorteil verschaffen gegenüber der konkurenz. und über einem Verbrauch von Rund 50 liter auf 100 Km kann man nicht meckern, bedenkt man die enorme leistung der autos und dass sie immer unter vollast mit extrem hohen drehzahlen fahren. Im Strassenverkehr könnte man so einen aktuellen Boliden vermutlich auch mit 20 Litern gut fahren  aber dafür sind sie ja nicht gemacht.
Und ob jetzt ein paar autos ein paar mal im Jahr 35 Liter mehr sprit auf 100km verbrauchen , oder millionen autos jeden tag 2-3 liter mehr als nötig verbrauchen (bei den amikisten dürften locker 5-7 liter sein, wer braucht 5-6 liter hubraum im normalen strassenverkehr?!), ich glaube da dürfte klar sein was umweltschädlicher ist


----------



## Verminaard (8. Mai 2012)

Ihr redet hier von der Formel 1.
Ich rede von allem was sich Motorsport schimpft.
Vom Rasenmaeherrennen ueber Trekkerpulling bis hin zur zig Klassen im Ralleysport, Amateurligen und was weis ich nicht alles.
Und wenn man schon bei der Formel 1 ist, sollte man auch das Ganze sehen. Logistik und co fuer etliche Umzuege im Jahr weltweit fuer alle Teams mit allen drum und dran duerfen nicht vergessen werden.

Meine Aussage ist ja: Solange fuer soetwas Rohstoffe vorhanden sind, also fuer die gesamte Motorsportsache, braucht mir keiner erzaehlen, das wir wirklich akut bzw in absehbarer Zeit unter Erdoelmangel leiden werden.
Und das wird gerne als Grund genommen um ein Downsizing auf biegen und brechen bei jedem erdenklichen Motor durchzufuehren. 
Klar muss man auf die Umwelt schauen, aber bitte global.


----------



## Mosed (8. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Deshalb finde ich auch dieses ganze Downsizing gehabe total dämlich. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu ? Glaubt ihr, dass man durch downsizing wirklich den CO2 Ausstoß großartig verringern kann ?



Ja, kann man. Denn ein Motor ist nur in hohen Lastbereichen Effizient. Daher ist es besser einen 2 Liter Motor mit hoher Last zu fahren, als einen 4 Liter Motor im Standgas.

Kannst du doch ganz einfach vergleichen. Schau dir mal an, was ein 4 Liter Saugmotor verbraucht und was ein 2 Liter Turbomotor (der die gleiche Maximalleistung hat) verbraucht. 

Die Hersteller bringen nicht aus Spass aufgeladene Motoren auf den Markt. Ist ein nicht unerheblicher Aufwand.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Mai 2012)

@Verminaard: Durch die F1 wurde schon einiges erforscht und entwickelt, was später nutzvoll in PKWs eingesetzt wurde. und so mordsmäßig Spritfressend ist die logistik jetzt auch nicht, da müsstest du auch jeden der in urlaub mitm flieger fliegt miteinbeziehen in deine behauptung 
Und F1 bringt halt geld, und geld ist auf der Erde aktuell der scheinbar wichtigste "Rohstoff", egal ob es aus menschlicher und ethischer sicht vertretbar ist oder nicht 
Und solange China und die USA noch so einen mords schindluder mit der umwelt treiben, müssen wir europäer uns ganz gewiss keinen vorwurf machen, die "schlimmen" umweltverschmutzer zu sein


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn das wirklich so ein großes Thema ist, wieso gibt es zahlreiche, in meinen Augen unsinnige Motorsportarten?
> Klar sind Einige davon fuer Entwicklung wichtig, aber braucht man wirklich alle?
> Stoeßt in der Masse genauso CO2 aus und verbraet Benzin ohne Ende.
> Wo sind hier die Sparmaßenahmen?



Wenn  bei nem Rennen 120 Millionen weltweit Formel 1 schauen,  können sie nicht Auto fahren und CO2 produzieren. Sehr umweltfreundlich, der Sport!


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2012)

Ein Alpina ist auch wenn es kein  Werkstuner ist genauso wenig verbastelt wie ein RUF.
Sind nämlich beides Hersteller.
Ich meinte damit vorallem die ganzen optisch getunt Corsa(und andere Wagen dieser Klasse zB BMW 3er), so was würde ich mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Mai 2012)

Wieso bringt ihr jetzt alle nur die F1? Weil diese letztendlich doch Entwicklungsarbeit leistet?
Ich weis nicht was z.b. ein Bergrennen mit alten Rennautos fuer den Fortschritt macht.
Oder die Baja 1000 oder oder oder oder.
Klar geht es hier teilweise um viel Geld und vor allem um Spass und Unterhaltung.
Aber solange es soetwas in solch einem Ausmaß gibt, finde ich es ziehmlich unmoeglich, das mir vorgehalten wird, ich solle doch nicht so viel CO2 in die Luft schleudern, wo ich bei den heutigen Spritpreisen eh nur das Allernoetigste mit dem Auto bewerkstellige.
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Um was es mir wirklich geht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier von der Formel 1.
> Ich rede von allem was sich Motorsport schimpft.
> Vom Rasenmaeherrennen ueber Trekkerpulling bis hin zur zig Klassen im Ralleysport, Amateurligen und was weis ich nicht alles.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nicht vom Werk = verbastelt.


 
Zählt das auch wenn man die badgets austauscht?

So lange wie es ordentlich durchgeführt ist, würde ich nicht sagen dass es verbastelt ist.
Würdest du bei meinem golf 4 sagen der ist verbstelt?
Da ist nen h&r fahrwerk drin von einer fachwerkstatt eingebaut.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2012)

Verbastelt kann auch verpfuscht sein und das sieht man den Autos leider nicht an.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, kann man. Denn ein Motor ist nur in hohen Lastbereichen Effizient. Daher ist es besser einen 2 Liter Motor mit hoher Last zu fahren, als einen 4 Liter Motor im Standgas.
> 
> Kannst du doch ganz einfach vergleichen. Schau dir mal an, was ein 4 Liter Saugmotor verbraucht und was ein 2 Liter Turbomotor (der die gleiche Maximalleistung hat) verbraucht.
> 
> Die Hersteller bringen nicht aus Spass aufgeladene Motoren auf den Markt. Ist ein nicht unerheblicher Aufwand.


 

Trotzdem is das weglassen von Zylindern für mich schmerzhafte beschneidung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit vorallem die ganzen optisch getunt Corsa(und andere Wagen dieser Klasse zB BMW 3er), so was würde ich mir nicht kaufen.



Das altbekannte "Baumarkttuning", wer kennt's nicht  Hier ein Heckspoiler draufgebraten, da ein Auspuff, bei dem nur die Größe zählt und nicht der Klang und das unsachgemäße Tieferlegen.


----------



## AeroX (8. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Das altbekannte "Baumarkttuning", wer kennt's nicht  Hier ein Heckspoiler draufgebraten, da ein Auspuff, bei dem nur die Größe zählt und nicht der Klang und das unsachgemäße Tieferlegen.



Das übliche


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Zählt das auch wenn man die badgets austauscht?


 
Die sind original von Audi. Audi Henderson ist mein Zeuge  .


----------



## Riverna (8. Mai 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Das übliche


 
Häufig Abends beim McDonalds, Burgerking oder vor ATU zu finden.  Fährt übrigends auch in hoher Anzahl bei German Racewars rum.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die sind original von Audi. Audi Henderson ist mein Zeuge  .


 Jaja, die Automobilmafia 


Riverna schrieb:


> Häufig Abends beim McDonalds, Burgerking oder vor ATU zu finden.  Fährt übrigends auch in hoher Anzahl bei German Racewars rum.


 
Bei uns checken die Abends immer beim Netto Markendiscount ein


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Zählt das auch wenn man die badgets austauscht?
> 
> So lange wie es ordentlich durchgeführt ist, würde ich nicht sagen dass es verbastelt ist.
> Würdest du bei meinem golf 4 sagen der ist verbstelt?
> Da ist nen h&r fahrwerk drin von einer fachwerkstatt eingebaut.


 Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei deinem Golf ist, aber z.B. bei meinem Volvo weiß ich einerseits dass ein Sportfahrwerk zwar erst einmal aggressiver fahrbar ist, auf Dauer aber auch die ganze Struktur des Wagens stärker beansprucht. Sprich nach 50tkm mit Sportfahrwerk hat die Bodengruppe deutlich mehr gelitten als nach 50tkm mit normalem Fahrwerk und könnte so beim Crash weniger aushalten bzw. zuerst einmal schlicht die Spaltmaße größer. Wenn man da nicht mit zusätzlicher Stabilisierung gegen hält droht der Wagen geradezu auseinander zu brechen. Auch wenn das Fahrwerk an sich sicher funktioniert und richtig eingebaut wurde.
Gerade Einzelteile ohne Gesamtkonzept aus zu tauschen ist daher auch bei Markenteilen kritisch zu hinterfragen. 

Was nicht heißt dass ich nicht immer mal wieder sehnsüchtig Richtung Gewindefahrwerk schaue, aber im Endeffekt würden dann nur die Dämpfer stärker eingestellt und der Federweg fast gar nicht angerührt.


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Trotzdem is das weglassen von Zylindern für mich schmerzhafte beschneidung


 Also für 2-3l weniger Verbrauch bei ~gleicher Leistung wäre ich durchaus bereit meinen 5ten Zylinder auf zu geben. Genau das bieten aktuelle TFSI bei gleichem Hubraum. Nur fehlt mir ein bezahlbares, vergleichbares Auto drum rum .


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. Mai 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es kommt ja immer schlimmer. Ich wollte gestern die Begutachtung durchführen lassen und dabei ist der TÜV-Prüfer über die Achslast "gestolpert".
Wie kann es sein, dass als Auflage gleichzeitig 2 verschiedene Angaben stehen? T92 und T96 für 255er Reifen.
Ich soll entweder 245er Reifen nehmen oder die Achslast wird in der Zulassung verringert und das Gutachten damit teurer.
Was mache ich nun? Die Räder sind ja inzwischen dran.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also für 2-3l weniger Verbrauch bei ~gleicher Leistung wäre ich durchaus bereit meinen 5ten Zylinder auf zu geben. Genau das bieten aktuelle TFSI bei gleichem Hubraum. Nur fehlt mir ein bezahlbares, vergleichbares Auto drum rum .


 
Für mich ist es lächerlich, ein starkes Auto zu beschneiden 
Ich meine bei autos mit wenig leistung ok..
Aber bei einem Auto mit Leistung ist doch der Verbrauch nicht wirklich das erste was ich gucke.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Auto mit Leistung ist doch der Verbrauch nicht wirklich das erste was ich gucke.


 
Das Erste sicherlich nicht. Aber wenn du 14 Liter oder mehr brauchst dann sind die ein, zwei Besuche pro Woche bei der Tankstelle womöglich die Nadelstiche, welche einem den Spaß verderben.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Mai 2012)

Damit muss ich aber immer Rechnen. Ein Sportliches Auto braucht nun mal viel. Wie viel verbraucht denn dein S5 (<--?) im Stadtverkehr ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Laut Spritmonitor benötigt mein Wägelchen 11,3 Liter/ 100 km.
Detailansicht: Audi - S5 Cabrio - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Mai 2012)

Na das ist doch im Rahmen. DU fährst im Stadtverkehr warscheinlich mit Automatik. Dann wird das Fahrzeug auch recht sparsam fahren.
Allerdings hab ich mich grade gefragt: Du schüttest wirklich E10 in dein Auto ? 
Ich meine, ich möchte dir nichts kaputtreden oder kreuzige dich nicht gleich dafür aber.... E10 in einen S5 ? 
Das kommt jetzt auch nicht von der umhergehenden Meinung, das E10 für das Auto schädlich ist ( Woran ich nach wie vor dennoch glaube). Ich gehe hier auf Nummer Sicher: E10 wird bei mir nicht getankt. Und wenn Super nen 5er kostet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Ich tanke die Spritsorte welche im Handbuch angegeben ist.
E10 ist nur dann schädlich wenn die Benzinleitungen und der Tank nicht Ethanolresistent sind. Für den Motor ist es ohnehin besser mit Ethanol betrieben zu werden, da es sauberer und kontrolierter verbrennt.

Die allgemeine Meinung zu E10 zeigt mir persönlich wie groß die Macht der Medien ist, und wie unpopulär Fakten sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Was die Fahrweise angeht, da die Doppelkupplung sowieso das treibt was sie will, habe ich es erst garnicht versucht manuell einzugreifen. Das Einzige was ich mache, wenn ich glaube ich müsste mal mehr Gas geben, dann schalte ich in den "Dynamik Modus". Dann kreischt der Motor, die Drehzahl springt hoch und der Wagen geht ab wie gedopet  .


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was die Fahrweise angeht, da die Doppelkupplung sowieso das treibt was sie will, habe ich es erst garnicht versucht manuell einzugreifen. Das Einzige was ich mache, wenn ich glaube ich müsste mal mehr Gas geben, dann schalte ich in den "Dynamik Modus". Dann kreischt der Motor, die Drehzahl springt hoch und der Wagen geht ab wie gedopet  .


 
Wieso treibt die, was sie will ? 
Schaltet sie dir etwa auch im Manuellenmodus rein ? Das wäre für mich zum Beispiel schon ein No Go 

Was E10 angeht, hast du Recht, ich bin mir sicher dass die Medien hier eine sehr große Rolle spielen. Dennoch gehe ich auf nummer sicher.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Unter normalen Fahrzuständen kannst du kaum so schnell am Padel ziehen wie sie selbst schon bei langsamen cruisen in den 5. oder 6. Gang gesprungen ist. Wenn man in den Begrenzer fährt schaltet sie automatisch hoch (zumindestens war es so am Prefaceliftmodell) und wenn die Drehzahl zuweit ab fällt, dann schaltet sie runter. Sprich das manuelle rumgeklickere bringt faktisch nichts.

Die E10 Diskussion hatten wir hier schon mehrfach. Ich denke wenn ich das mit dem Wagen veranstalte wofür er spezifiziert ist dann mache ich nichts falsch.
Ein Freund von mir fuhr seinen BMW 323ti mit einer Mischung aus E10 und E85, vollkommen problemlos. Da wie schon des häufigeren erwähnt, in vielen Ländern mit wesentlich höheren Beimischungen (seit Jahrzehnten) gearbeitet wird. Und es für die Automobilhersteller deutlich günstiger ist nur eine Variante vom Tank und den Zuleitungen zu produzieren. Insofern sehe ich das Thema vollkommen leidenschaftslos.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Unter normalen Fahrzuständen kannst du kaum so schnell am Padel ziehen wie sie selbst schon bei langsamen cruisen in den 5. oder 6. Gang gesprungen ist. Wenn man in den Begrenzer fährt schaltet sie automatisch hoch (zumindestens war es so am Prefaceliftmodell) und wenn die Drehzahl zuweit ab fällt, dann schaltet sie runter. Sprich das manuelle rumgeklickere bringt faktisch nichts.



Ist dir das egal oder stört dich das schon ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Bei der Entscheidungsfindung war das ein Ausschlußgrund für mich. Sprich ich wollte kein Fahrzeug was mir in meine Schalterei reinpfuscht. Nachdem von meinen Kandidaten alle ausser dem S5 durchgefallen sind, machte ich insgesamt (im Laufe der Zeit) 5 Probefahrten. Mein Fazit war, dass man es lieber garnicht erst versuchen sollte eine Doppelkupplung zu einem manuellen Getriebe zu machen, sonder das Thema Schaltspaß aufgeben sollte und es als bessere Automatik betrachten sollte.

Wenn man den Beifahrer "beeindrucken" will kann man ja gerne mal sinnlos an den Padeln rumspielen, bringt aber faktisch nichts. 

Zu Beginn hat mich das geärgert mittlerweile sehe ich es halt so, dass es das Cabrio zu einem extrem entspannten Cruiser macht. Wenn ich was sportlicheres wieder will, dann vermutlich wieder richtig geschaltet.


----------



## Riverna (9. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Auto mit Leistung ist doch der Verbrauch nicht wirklich das erste was ich gucke.


 
Kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an, wenn ich ein Auto kaufe um damit täglich an die Arbeit zu fahren dann ist der Spritverbrauch schon wichtig. Zur Not nehme ich da lieber eine Nummer kleiner, als nachher Probleme zu haben die Kiste am laufen zu halten. Ist der Wagen jedoch nur ein Freizeit und schön Wetter Auto, kann man den Verbrauch nach hinten schieben und sich auf die wichtigen Dinge wie Fahrspaß,Leistung und Handling konzentrieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte auch schon darüber nachgedacht zweigleisig zu fahren. Sprich ein Spaßmobil und eine Vernunftskiste.
Konnte mich aber bislang nicht dazu durchringen, da ich irgendwie immer das Gefühl habe gerade im falschen Wagen zu sitzen. D.h. wenn ich gerade in der "Elendskiste" unterwegs bin und ich spontan Freunde treffe, dann gehts zur Spaßfahrt im nicht-Spaß-Auto oder umgekehrt, wenn ich im Spaßmobil unterwegs bin und ein Kunde ruft mich an, dann fahre ich mit dem teuren Spaßwagen langweilige Alltagsfahrten.

Insofern habe ich mich in den letzten Jahren stets für Allrounder entschieden. Der paßt immer.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Mai 2012)

Gerade eben ist ein A8 Hybrid mit allem möglichen Messgedöns auf dem Dach an mir vorbeigefahren.


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2012)

Der neue kleine 8er braucht auch schon so ziemlich wenig. Wenns also nicht gerade ein 4,2 l Benziner war weiß ich nicht ob der schwerere Hybrid da nochmals was reinspart  Wir hatten mal einen Lexus Rx400h da kam man trotz Hybrid nur ganz knapp unter 10l.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Mai 2012)

Gibts den S5 als Schalter!? Hatte nämlich gestern einen neben mir an der Ampel, ich meine gehört zu haben, dass er eingekuppelt hat. Auch den zweiten Gang hat er recht ungewöhnlich für eine Automatik reingehauen...


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, gibt es, aber nur das VFL-Modell als US-Import.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Mai 2012)

Also den mit V8?


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Mai 2012)

Jop..


----------



## Mosed (9. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich was sportlicheres wieder will, dann vermutlich wieder richtig geschaltet.



Du meinst "Schein-"Sportlich. Viele denken, ein manuelles Getriebe wäre sportlich. Aber eine Trennkupplung mit resultierender Zugkraftunterbrechung ist wohl alles andere als sportlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du meinst "Schein-"Sportlich. Viele denken, ein manuelles Getriebe wäre sportlich. Aber eine Trennkupplung mit resultierender Zugkraftunterbrechung ist wohl alles andere als sportlich.


 
Die totale Kontrolle über den Kraftfluss ist der Sportlichkeit deutlich dienlicher als ein Automat der macht was er will. Rein auf die weltfremde Theorie bezogen hast du natürlich recht.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es, aber nur das VFL-Modell als US-Import.


 
Auch die deutsche pre Facelift Version des Coupes gab es als Handschalter.


----------



## Mosed (9. Mai 2012)

Naja, dass ein Automat runterschaltet, wenn die Drehzahl zu niedrig ist oder hoch, bevor der Motor ewig im roten Bereich rumorgelt, finde ich jetzt nicht tragisch. DKG bin ich aber bis jetzt selten gefahren, um sonst "Schaltprobleme" festzustellen.

Beim Porsche Cup funktioniert das PDK wohl sehr gut. Aber die haben eventuell noch ein Rennsteuergerät für das PDK.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Naja, dass ein Automat runterschaltet, wenn die Drehzahl zu niedrig ist oder hoch, bevor der Motor ewig im roten Bereich rumorgelt, finde ich jetzt nicht tragisch. DKG bin ich aber bis jetzt selten gefahren, um sonst "Schaltprobleme" festzustellen.


 
So ist das aber dann leider nicht. zu niedrig hieße bei mir kurz vorm absterben. wenn er da zb auskuppeln oder wenn möglich runterschaltet, kein problem. Aber automatisch hochschalten finde ich persönlich auch doof.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Im Motorsport ist es eher unüblich mit einem Automatikmodus zu fahren.
Aber was im Motorsport passiert ist mir für meine "StVO-Autos" auch relativ egal. Da es auch relativ unüblich im Motorsport ist, dass man z.B. eine gelbe Ampel mitnehmen will.
Der theoretische Vorteil des Schaltens ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung ist eigentlich nur beim brutalen Durchbeschleunigen relevant, was im Alltag aber keine Relevanz hat. Wenn ich auf einer Landstraße fahre, dann kann es nützlich sein auszukuppeln, den paßenden Gang für nach der Kurve schon einzulegen, durch die Kurve zu bremsen und dann wieder zu beschleunigen. Solche Spässchen gehen halt mit einem Automat schlecht. 
Sprich man wird vom Fahrer zum Passagier, zumindest teilweise.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Mai 2012)

Es gibt auch Motorsportautos die Straßenverkehrstauglich sein müssen!
zB die Rallye Fahrzeuge, da dort über öffentliche Straßen gefahren wird.

Vorstellen kann ich mir auch das einige GT Autos auch eine bekommen würden, also eine Zulassung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Mai 2012)

Du hast leider nicht verstanden was ich meinte  .


----------



## >ExX< (9. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im Motorsport ist es eher unüblich mit einem Automatikmodus zu fahren.
> Aber was im Motorsport passiert ist mir für meine "StVO-Autos" auch relativ egal. Da es auch relativ unüblich im Motorsport ist, dass man z.B. eine gelbe Ampel mitnehmen will.
> Der theoretische Vorteil des Schaltens ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung ist eigentlich nur beim brutalen Durchbeschleunigen relevant, was im Alltag aber keine Relevanz hat. Wenn ich auf einer Landstraße fahre, dann kann es nützlich sein auszukuppeln, den paßenden Gang für nach der Kurve schon einzulegen, durch die Kurve zu bremsen und dann wieder zu beschleunigen. Solche Spässchen gehen halt mit einem Automat schlecht.
> Sprich man wird vom Fahrer zum Passagier, zumindest teilweise.


 
Das ist es aber wahrscheinlich doch besser den Gang am Anfang der Kurve einzulegen bzw. schon eingelegt zu haben, was den Vorteil hat noch etwas Bremswirkung vom Motor mitzunehmen, was in Kurven sicherer ist.
Ausserdem ist man wohl schneller wenn man nur aufs Gas drücken muss, als wenn man von der Bremse steigen muss, Kupplung loslässt und dann erst Gas gibt ^^


----------



## Riverna (9. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Du meinst "Schein-"Sportlich. Viele denken, ein manuelles Getriebe wäre sportlich. Aber eine Trennkupplung mit resultierender Zugkraftunterbrechung ist wohl alles andere als sportlich.


 
Ich sehe ein manuelles Getriebe als sportlicher an. Einfach weil ich selber entscheiden kann wie weit ich drehen will... das einzige was ich mir noch gefallen lassen würde wären Schaltwippen.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei deinem Golf ist, aber z.B. bei meinem Volvo weiß ich einerseits dass ein Sportfahrwerk zwar erst einmal aggressiver fahrbar ist, auf Dauer aber auch die ganze Struktur des Wagens stärker beansprucht. Sprich nach 50tkm mit Sportfahrwerk hat die Bodengruppe deutlich mehr gelitten als nach 50tkm mit normalem Fahrwerk und könnte so beim Crash weniger aushalten bzw. zuerst einmal schlicht die Spaltmaße größer. Wenn man da nicht mit zusätzlicher Stabilisierung gegen hält droht der Wagen geradezu auseinander zu brechen. Auch wenn das Fahrwerk an sich sicher funktioniert und richtig eingebaut wurde.
> Gerade Einzelteile ohne Gesamtkonzept aus zu tauschen ist daher auch bei Markenteilen kritisch zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Was nicht heißt dass ich nicht immer mal wieder sehnsüchtig Richtung Gewindefahrwerk schaue, aber im Endeffekt würden dann nur die Dämpfer stärker eingestellt und der Federweg fast gar nicht angerührt.
> ...


 
Ist das wirklich so extrem?
Dass es nicht besonders gut für die karrosserie und fahrgestell ist, war mir fast schon klar, aber so extrem hätte ich das nicht gedacht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das ist es aber wahrscheinlich doch besser den Gang am Anfang der Kurve einzulegen bzw. schon eingelegt zu haben, was den Vorteil hat noch etwas Bremswirkung vom Motor mitzunehmen, was in Kurven sicherer ist.
> Ausserdem ist man wohl schneller wenn man nur aufs Gas drücken muss, als wenn man von der Bremse steigen muss, Kupplung loslässt und dann erst Gas gibt ^^


 
Wenn Ich schnell durch die Kurve will wird während dem Anbremsen geschaltet und in der Kurve dann raus beschleunigt


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wenn Ich schnell durch die Kurve will wird während dem Anbremsen geschaltet und in der Kurve dann raus beschleunigt


 
Jo, wie sollte man es auch anders machen^^


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Im Motorsport ist es eher unüblich mit einem Automatikmodus zu fahren.
> .



Bis vor ein paar Jahren war es in der F1 üblich, "halbautomatisch" zu schalten. Die Boliden haben automatisch hochgeschaltet. Hat man aber wieder verboten, weil man es den Fahrern nicht zu leicht machen wollte. Man hat auch damit experimentiert, das Fahrzeug per GPS wissen zu lassen, wo sie gerade auf der Strecke sind und was sie dann an dieser Stelle genau tun sollen (optimaler Gang, Einspritzung, usw.). Kam aber nicht übers Testen raus. Hat die FIA wohl gleich nen Riegel vorgeschoben. 

In der MotoGP isses aber immer noch so. Da weiß das Bike per GPS, wo es gerade auf der Strecke ist und das Motorrad passt die Regelelektronik, das Fahrwerk und das Motormapping automatisch auf die vorgegebene Position an. Bedeutet, dass Bike hat jede Kurve die optimale Abstimmung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Jo, wie sollte man es auch anders machen^^



Flügel ausfahren und gerade drüber fliegen


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so extrem?
> Dass es nicht besonders gut für die karrosserie und fahrgestell ist, war mir fast schon klar, aber so extrem hätte ich das nicht gedacht.


Das Extrem ist halt bei mir bekannt -> sowieso schon "weiches" Cabrio

Bei deinem Golf hab ich keine Ahnung wie stabil der gebaut ist. Es ging mir bei dem Post vorallem darum mal auf zu zeigen dass eben "Marke" auch kein Garant für ein sicheres Ergebnis ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Mai 2012)

Ein Golf hält schon ein bisschen was aus. 
Ich kenne Exx´ Golf jetzt nicht, aber ich würde ihn orignal lassen ( falls er das denn noch ist ).... Ein rundum Originaler Golf hat ja heutzutage fast seltenheitswert. Zumindest ich sehe selten originale Golfs


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2012)

Mein Sunny hat seid 100k ein Sportfahrwerk drin, keinerlei Probleme. Beim NX hingegen merkt man ein hartes Fahrwerk recht schnell, da er durch die Targadächer weniger Versteifung hat. Seid aber die zwei Domstreben drin sind und bald die Fahrwerkstreben ist es wieder normal auch wenn man offen fährt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab schon mit Standardfahrwerk(was eher amerikanisch abgestimmt ist) ne Domstrebe drin damit sich der Vorbau in der Kurve nicht so verdreht...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das ist es aber wahrscheinlich doch besser den Gang am Anfang der Kurve einzulegen bzw. schon eingelegt zu haben, was den Vorteil hat noch etwas Bremswirkung vom Motor mitzunehmen, was in Kurven sicherer ist.



Deshalb bestimmen Rennfahrer ja auch immer wann sie schalten wollen, weil es sicherer ist, die Motorbremse ist eher zweitrangig. Die Autos werden ja immer, oder oft, mit einem leicht "schmierenden" Heck durch die Kurven gefahren um möglichst schnell zu sein. Wenn dann bei einem hinterradangetriebenen Auto eine Automatik plötzlich in der Kurve runterschaltet, kann einen das Heck überholen, weil der leichte Schaltruck den Wagen aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen kann


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Extrem ist halt bei mir bekannt -> sowieso schon "weiches" Cabrio
> 
> Bei deinem Golf hab ich keine Ahnung wie stabil der gebaut ist. Es ging mir bei dem Post vorallem darum mal auf zu zeigen dass eben "Marke" auch kein Garant für ein sicheres Ergebnis ist.


 


Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ein Golf hält schon ein bisschen was aus.
> Ich kenne Exx´ Golf jetzt nicht, aber ich würde ihn orignal lassen ( falls er das denn noch ist ).... Ein rundum Originaler Golf hat ja heutzutage fast seltenheitswert. Zumindest ich sehe selten originale Golfs


 Wie stabil der ist weis ich gar nicht, aber hat kein schiebedach, was nochmal geringfügig was bringen sollte.
Standart golf halt.

Wobei ich täglich viele golf 4 sehe die noch standart sind, gestern zum beispiel ziemlich viele


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wobei ich täglich viele golf 4 sehe die noch standart sind, gestern zum beispiel ziemlich viele



Beim Golf 4 gehts ja noch, aber den Golf 3 sieht man schon ziemlich oft verbastelt.


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut... mal sehen ob ich das Dach nicht doch schwarz mache.


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut... mal sehen ob ich das Dach nicht doch schwarz mache.


 
Ja, das sieht wirklich ganz gut aus auf den Bildern !!


----------



## Riverna (11. Mai 2012)

Bin auch nicht ganz unzufrieden... nun noch 2 Schichten drüber, die Einstiegsleisten gemacht und fertig. Und dann wieder den ganzen Karren zusammen bauen... hoffentlich kommt die Heckscheibe schnell. Diese musste extra in Japan bestellt werden, da in ganz Europa keine auf Lager war.


----------



## Mosed (11. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im Motorsport ist es eher unüblich mit einem Automatikmodus zu fahren.



Die werden sicherlich den manuellen Modus nutzen. Aber dafür scheint das PDK geeignet zu sein. Das meinte ich.

Warum sollte ich vor einer Kurve auskuppeln, bremsend durch die Kurve fahren (Was mal gar nicht fahrsicher ist) und erst nach der Kurve wieder einen Gang einlegen? Auf so eine Idee bin ich noch nie gekommen.  Wenn dann vor der Kurve bremsen und schon den richtigen Gang einlegen.


----------



## roadgecko (13. Mai 2012)

Ich hab dem kleinen mal eine Ausfahrt gegönnt mir Bergab und Rückenwind. Tacho ca. 218 km/h abweichung laut GPS um die 10 km/h.


----------



## Seabound (13. Mai 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hab dem kleinen mal eine Ausfahrt gegönnt mir Bergab und Rückenwind. Tacho ca. 218 km/h abweichung laut GPS um die 10 km/h.


 

Schnittig!


----------



## watercooled (13. Mai 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dem kleinen mal eine Ausfahrt gegönnt mir Bergab und Rückenwind. Tacho ca. 218 km/h abweichung laut GPS um die 10 km/h.



Was hast Du für ein Auto?


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2012)

Langsam wirds...


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Mai 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich hab dem kleinen mal eine Ausfahrt gegönnt mir Bergab und Rückenwind. Tacho ca. 218 km/h abweichung laut GPS um die 10 km/h.


 Wie schnell läuft der dann auf der Geraden? echte 200 rum oder?


----------



## roadgecko (13. Mai 2012)

Ist ein Ford Focus MK1 mit 1.8 Liter und 115ps. Nichts besonderes aber läuft. Eingetragen sind 198km/h und auf der geraden kommt man ziemlich genau auf 200 mit GPS. Ich habe da schon verschiedene ausprobiert immer das selbe.


----------



## Henry1694 (13. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Mein Schatz  419 PS^^ Beschleunigung von 0-100 KMh 4,7 Sekunden
*


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2012)

Alter Verwalter Wenn das wirklich deiner ist dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Aber wieso 419PS? Gechiped?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2012)

Wie kann man aus einem Saugmotor per Chip 65 PS mehr holen die Beschleunigung um nur zwei Zehntel verbessern und wieso beschleunigt er dann gleich schnell wie der Nachfolger mit 88 PS weniger (laut AZ)?
Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## turbosnake (14. Mai 2012)

Carroll Shelby ist tot!
R.I.P.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie kann man aus einem Saugmotor per Chip 65 PS mehr holen



Frag ich mich auch, bei einem Turbo wäre es ja kein Problem, aber bei einem Sauger so viel mehr  Ist da einfach eine Box drann, die die Leistung erhöht oder ist der richtig Kennfeldoptimiert ? Was ich so kenne, bei dem Motor, sind um die 30-50PS maximal.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2012)

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der Motor im Serientrimm oftmals seine Leistung schon recht deutlich unterbietet, bzw. nicht erreicht.


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

von wem soll er sonst sein ? wir sidn doch wohl hier alt genug um echte bilder von uns hier zu posten etc..und keine fake sachen hier rein schreiben ? hab ich jemals hier im forum gelogen ? Und ja er hat Chip Tuning andere Felgen Andere bremsscheiben toyo tires reifen müsst ihr mir ja nicht glauben  leute  hab insgesamt 7.349 im nach hinein fürs tuning in dortmund bezahlt bzw mein vater ^^

edit: einfach auch mal gönn manche haben glück im leben andere nicht..aber mir wär ein nissan gt-r lieber  das meiste hab ich aber auch bei unserem audi schmidt direkt gekauft (Teile)


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2012)

Was hat das Chiptuning eileine gekostet und bei wem? Hab für unseren Q7 nämlich mal geschaut und da kosten 40PS mehr im Schnitt 2500€ 

Wie schon gesagt sehr cooler Wagen auch wenn ich mir solche Felgen niemals dranmachen würden. Vorallem diese Schrauben/Nieten passen nicht zum Rest


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

beim ersten mal warens 699 dann um die 3049 ca.

edit: hab auch von abt extra fahrwerksfedern für 465 damals würde aber auch gern mir ein neuen Lenker gönn bzw sitze


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2012)

Poste mal was vom Innenraum. Was hat das Teil eigentlich gekostet?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte gerne mal wissen, was die alles in der Motorsteuerung verändert haben, um auf die Leistung ( => auf dem Prüfstand gemessen ? ) zu kommen, weil so viel Mehrleistung hab ich bei dem Motor, alleine durchs Chiptunen noch nicht gesehen. Wurde der denn nun Kennfeldoptimiert oder wurde ein Chip eingebaut ?



Henry1694 schrieb:


> von wem soll er sonst sein ? wir sidn doch wohl  hier alt genug um echte bilder von uns hier zu posten etc..und keine  fake sachen hier rein schreiben ? hab ich jemals hier im forum gelogen ?  Und ja er hat Chip Tuning andere Felgen Andere bremsscheiben toyo tires  reifen müsst ihr mir ja nicht glauben  leute  hab insgesamt 7.349 im  nach hinein fürs tuning in dortmund bezahlt bzw mein vater ^^



Wir sagen ja nicht, dass du lügst, uns fällt bloß die große Leistungssteigerung bei dem Sauger auf


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

bin kein auto genie sonst hätt ich mich bei AutoTeile.de angemeldet  ich weiß nur das mein vater dafür gesorgt hat das chip tuning rein kommt iwas mit dem turbo reifen bremsscheiben absaug iwas turbo iwas auspuff anlage iwas hi-fi und ja das wars


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

werde ich dir privat zu schiken..60k direkt vom Audi Händler Schmidt



ich558 schrieb:


> Poste mal was vom Innenraum. Was hat das Teil eigentlich gekostet?


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2012)

Brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Dachte halt nur im Autothread wären paar mehr Bilder ganz interessant 
Wieviel km hatte er denn da schon drauf? Müsste bei 60k noch ziemlich neu gewesen sein oder?

edit: Den neuen RS4 gibts jetzt auch schon auf den Straßen zu sehen  Sieht ganz gut aus mit der Farbe.
[ALL NEW] First Audi RS4 on Road! - YouTube


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

habe jetzt glaub ich ca 678 km   Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: wollt den eigt mit rechten fahrerseite -.-


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> edit: einfach auch mal gönn manche haben glück im leben andere nicht..aber mir wär ein nissan gt-r lieber  das meiste hab ich aber auch bei unserem audi schmidt direkt gekauft (Teile)


 
Ist das dein Auto oder das von deinem Vater?



Henry1694 schrieb:


> bin kein auto genie sonst hätt ich mich bei AutoTeile.de angemeldet  ich weiß nur das mein vater dafür gesorgt hat das chip tuning rein kommt iwas* mit dem turbo* reifen bremsscheiben absaug iwas turbo iwas auspuff anlage iwas hi-fi und ja das wars


 
Hmm, etwas mit dem Turbo würde voraussetzen erstmal einen einzubauen, da das alte S5 Coupé eine der letzten Versionen des 4,2 Liter V8 Saugers bekommen hatte, bevor er eingestellt wurde.

.::EDIT::.
Ich sags nur ungern aber der Innenraum gehört zu keinem S5, da er das S-Line Lenkrad hat, einen Drehzahl Messer bis 6.000 Upm und einen Tacho bis 280 km/h. Das dürften die Instrumente eines A5 Diesel sein.

.::EDIT II::.
Übrigens scheinst du auch 2 Klimaanlagen zu haben. Auf dem Bild mit den Instrumenten die Standardklima (ein Zonen), auf den anderen Bildern die 3 Zonen.


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

ist meiner


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2012)

Ein Benziner der nur bis 4500 1/min dreht , da dreht mein 118D ja höher  Das ist wohl eher ein Diesel und kein S5


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

ihr habt mich überführt  ist kein s5^^ ist a5er


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2012)

Immerhin Carbonabdeckungen  Aber 5k Umderhungen und Tacho 280 sieht eher nach A5 3.0 TDI aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> ihr habt mich überführt  ist kein s5^^ ist a5er


 
Warum schreibst du dann so einen Unfug ?


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

ist auch einer  hab den s5er dran geklatscht  hinten hat eigt bis jetzt keiner gemerkt  außer ihr  bin eigt mit dem gefakten ''S5'' logo der coolste auf der schule


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

tut mir leid^^



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du dann so einen Unfug ?


----------



## fctriesel (14. Mai 2012)

Da merkt man doch dass du keine Ahnung vom Audi A4/S5 hast, auch wenn du so super die Bilder irgendwo her kopiert hast.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> tut mir leid^^


 
Da muss noch mehr gefaket sein. Weil man *zwei verschiedene* Klimaanlagen erkennt.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Mai 2012)

Habt ihr gute 2Din Radio Empfehlungen für mich ? Ich werde bald von 1.5Din auf 2Din umrüsten und dann muss mein Alpine 126BT raus. Entweder mit eingebautem Navi (max um die 600 €) oder ein Multimedia-Receiver mit nachrüst Möglichkeit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> ist auch einer  hab den s5er dran geklatscht  hinten hat eigt bis jetzt keiner gemerkt  außer ihr  bin eigt mit dem gefakten ''S5'' logo der coolste auf der schule


 
Ich halte von dem " guck mal, ich hab die große S5 Maschine drinn " nicht viel, wenn man "nur" einen größeren Diesel drinn hat. Das ist so wie die BMW 3er Riege, die sich immer ein "M" hinten drauf kleben.
Man sollte dann auch zu dem Motor stehen, der verbaut ist und ihn nicht als V8 Benziner betieteln. Ich würde auch niemals auf die Idee kommen auf meinem 1er ein 135i draufzukleben, finde ich einfach kindisch 



Henry1694 schrieb:


> und bevor du redest überleg was du sagst | *esel*



Bis zu dem senkrechten Strich hätte es gereicht, Beleidigungen sind hier im Forum nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

ich hab 2 verschiedene klimaanlagen laut bild damit ihr mir glaubt das ich ein s5 hätte^^ und kein a5^^


----------



## fctriesel (14. Mai 2012)

Die Bilder von außen sind schon von einem S5, ich glaube aber nicht dass ein TDI zu 100% außen auf S-Optik ungerüstet wurde. Und wenn hätte er es mit Sicherheit erzählt.
Aber halt nein, das hat der Vater machen lassen und bezahlt, daher weiß er nichts davon.


----------



## Burn_out (14. Mai 2012)

Interessant, das 3. Bild vom Innenraum zeigt ein silbernes Auto...


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> ich hab 2 verschiedene klimaanlagen laut bild damit ihr mir glaubt das ich ein s5 hätte^^ und kein a5^^


 
Alles klar.
Hier mal eine Collage deiner Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild mit dem Lenkrad hast du die gratis Klimaanlage, auf dem Bild mit der Konsole die 3 Zonen Klima. Wie funktioniert das  ?
Übrigens, wieso hast du mal nur das ESP-Knöpfchen und auf dem anderen Bild "alles"?

Dafür das du nur die Embleme hast, ist es erstaunlich, wieso du die richtige Heckschürze, Auspuff, Aluleisten und Spiegel hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fctriesel (14. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Hier mal eine Collage deiner Bilder:
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht nur das, auf zwei Bildern gibts das Dynamikfahrwerk bzw. Drive select, auf zwei nicht. Die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten sprechen dabei von mindestens drei verschiedenen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Burn_out (14. Mai 2012)

Übrigens sieht der S5 von Senner Tuning sehr ähnlich aus


----------



## Mosed (14. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> bin eigt mit dem gefakten ''S5'' logo der coolste auf der schule


 
So ein gefake ist nicht cool, sondern mega peinlich. Sowas ist eindeutig und unbestreitbar eine Schwanzverlängerung. 
Cool ist sowas vielleicht, wenn es mit Absicht eindeutig erkennbar ein Fake ist bei nem Fahrzeug, dass niemals ein S5 sein könnte.

Und mit Papis (oder Mamis) Auto vorfahren (und als eigenes bezeichnen) ist nun auch nicht unbedingt cool. Denn bezahlt hast du den sicherlich nicht...

Aber spätestens beim Motor anlassen und Gas geben, fällt schon auf, dass es kein S5 sein kann - es sollte schon ein Benziner sein...


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

hab denn auch nicht bezahlt wo hab ichs geschrieben ?


----------



## Burn_out (14. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es wenn du einfach einen eindeutigen Beweis bringst, dass das dein Auto ist und wenn nicht lasse bitte das gespame hier.


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Mai 2012)

dann poste ich mal mein wägelchen  gibt es nur einmal auf der welt als strassenauto 

http://www.ferraridreams.biz/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/ferrari_fxx_edo_rq.jpg

[/ironie]


----------



## Mosed (14. Mai 2012)

Du solltest mal richtig lesen. 

Du hast geschrieben, dass es dein Auto ist und du damit der coolste auf dem Schulhof bist. 
Ich habe geschrieben, dass man mit einem nicht selbst bezahlten Fahrzeug, dass man als eigenes ausgibt, nicht cool ist.


Neidisch auf ne Prollkarre? Sicher nicht. ^^
Ich mag Drehmoment und Leistung - aber für mich. Und nicht zum Schein und Sein nach Außen.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Neid worauf? Auf deine Google-"Fähigkeiten"?


 


Wenigstens hasst du nen echten


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

ok wenn angeblich google dann find mal das bild du besserwisser der null plan hat weil er wahrscheinlich ein corsa fährt und ich spamme nicht ihr heulsusen wenn ihrs nicht glaubt dann wohl pech ne  ich hab doch zugegeben das es kein s5 ist und damit ******* gelabbert habe^^ und nochmal er ist ''modifiziert''  und wenn er mir angeblich nicht gehört wieso schreibt ihr dann noch


edit: das in meiner signatur ist auch alles gelogen ne  ohne witz herbe der drecks forum so langsam


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wenigstens hasst du nen echten


 
Ok, OK, ich oute mich. Ist nur ein Corsa mit S5 Emblemen .



Henry1694 schrieb:


> ok wenn angeblich google dann find mal das bild du besserwisser der null plan hat weil er wahrscheinlich ein corsa fährt und ich spamme nicht ihr heulsusen wenn ihrs nicht glaubt dann wohl pech ne  ich hab doch zugegeben das es kein s5 ist und damit ******* gelabbert habe^^ und nochmal er ist ''modifiziert''  und wenn er mir angeblich nicht gehört wieso schreibt ihr dann noch
> 
> edit: das in meiner signatur ist auch alles gelogen ne  ohne witz herbe der drecks forum so langsam


 
Welche Bilder sind denn von "deinem"?


----------



## Henry1694 (14. Mai 2012)

am besten mein acc wird hier gelöscht finde diesen bereich hier nicht leider wird immer schlechter hier voller werbungen und kaum hilfe bei fragen


----------



## turbosnake (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn du selbst das nicht schaffst, wie hast du dann die Bidler hier hoch bekommen?


----------



## der_yappi (14. Mai 2012)

Findest du den Corsa nicht gut?
Ist doch en niedliches Autochen.
Und als OPC ist der auch schön giftig.
Ich hätte da kein Problem mit. Würd ich gleich nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn man als Fahranfänger gleich einen A/S5 auf Daddys kosten braucht um auf dem Schulhof der Checker zu sein


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Mai 2012)

Och Kinder.. don't feed the Troll, sollte doch eigentlich jedem hier bekannt sein. Und ab auf die Ignore..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ok, OK, ich oute mich. Ist nur ein Corsa mit S5 Emblemen .


 
Nee, das wäre zu auffällig. Du hast sicherlich ein Corsa Fahrwerk mit Motor und Getriebe und hast dir die Karosserieteile drumrum gebaut ( die sind sicherlich aus Pappe ) und alle schön sauber verspachtelt 

@ Henry, wir fahren auch ganz anständige Autos, bloß kein A5 mit S5 Emblemen


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2012)

Schon ziemlich peinlich das ganze.  Dumm wenn man nicht weiß, dass es hier auch fachkundige User wie IT gibt 
Ich darf ja auch öfter mit dem Schiff von Q7 meiner Eltern in die Schule fahren aber auf die Idee zu kommen und damit angeben oder als meinen auszugeben würde ich nicht kommen. 
Ob jetzt S5 oder A5 sind beides tolle Autos aber normal weiß jeder, dass das nicht das eigen Auto dann ist. Wärs der eigene Wagen würd ich mir schon "cool" vorkommen aber so nicht


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Findest du den Corsa nicht gut?


 
Meinst du mich?
Ich persönlich bin nicht gerade der größte Opel-Fan. Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu Technikaffin  .


----------



## Mosed (14. Mai 2012)

Ja, was haben wir denn da? 

Einen S5 mit gelben Kennzeichen mit zwei Bildern, die mir bekannt vorkommen: Pictures by jjyooo11 - Photobucket

EDIT: Huch, noch eins: http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/neu...g3408939/dsc03652-2-a5-carbon-i202926736.html


----------



## der_yappi (14. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> Ich persönlich bin nicht gerade der größte Opel-Fan. Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu Technikaffin  .


 
Nööööööööööö, du doch nicht 


Ne im ernst: war auf unsern trollenden Ruhrpottler gemünzt.

Dem ist evtl. der Alkohol von der BVB-Doublefeier zu sehr in den Kopf gestiegen


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> bisse bescheurt ich hab doch zugegeben das die bilder gefakt waren bis auf die ersten 3 ?


 
Und was für ein Audi soll es dann sein den du auf S5 gefaket hast?


----------



## der_yappi (14. Mai 2012)

Dann eben Schalker, genau so schlimm 

Und die Innenraumbilder sind ja mal echt der Knaller:
In den Exifs sind da sogar noch die GPS-Koordinaten -> 40.744833,-73.7105 - Google Maps
Glen Oaks NY USA 
Eines ist sogar von 2009

Bei den Außenaufnahmen sind die Exifs leider nicht mehr da


----------



## Mosed (14. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> ein wagen denn du niemals fahren wirst



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, fährt IT-Passion einen ECHTEN S5. Soviel dazu.


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, fährt IT-Passion einen ECHTEN S5. Soviel dazu.


 
Nicht ganz er hat ja ein "Supercharged" Logo drauf


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz er hat ja ein "Supercharged" Logo drauf


 
Nix gegen meine Badges. Original von Audi, original (in den USA) ab Werk bestellbar, nur ungewöhnlich auf einem deutschen Fahrzeug  .


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Mai 2012)

So, der Henry geht jetzt erstmal fein in die Fahrschule und das ADAC Heftchen durchblättern um die richtigen Wagen zu finden und der Rest beruhigt sich bitte wieder und kommt zum eigentlichen Thema wieder zurück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

Oh man wie kann man nur wegen so einem Stück aus Blech so einen Larry machen? Da kann ich mit dem Urenkel von Henry Fords T - Modell nicht mithalten aber Google blamiert mich dafür nicht.

Da ich grad bei bei Ford bin, eine Gedenkminute für den Schöpfer der AC Cobra, diversen Mustangs, GT 40 usw. C. Shelby. Jetzt wird auch der Herrgott seine Höllenmaschine bekommen. R.I.P


----------



## turbosnake (14. Mai 2012)

Der erster der das auch mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der erster der das auch mitbekommen hat.



War allerdings auch eher zufällig, da ich letztens eine Sendung von Westcoast Customs aufgenommen hatte wo ein Mustang für ihn gebaut wurde. Hatte ich mir gestern Abend angesehen und wollte mir heute noch ein paar Infos dazu ansehen und bin dadurch darüber gestolpert. Das war ja auch ein schönes Teil, *Eleanor aus 60 Sekunden*


----------



## roadgecko (14. Mai 2012)

Hall of Fame sag ich nur


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hall of Fame sag ich nur



Da würden gerade mal 10 Wagen wirklich passen, das meiste ist in meinen Augen dort eher Brot & Butter


----------



## roadgecko (14. Mai 2012)

mh... ich hab jetzt auch mal weiter hinten geschaut. Am anfang hab ich nur McLaren, Pagani (?) und Aston etc... gesehen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> War allerdings auch eher zufällig, da ich letztens eine Sendung von Westcoast Customs aufgenommen hatte wo ein Mustang für ihn gebaut wurde. Hatte ich mir gestern Abend angesehen und wollte mir heute noch ein paar Infos dazu ansehen und bin dadurch darüber gestolpert. Das war ja auch ein schönes Teil, *Eleanor aus 60 Sekunden*


 
Ich habe das nur schon im Thread gepostet, intressiert aber keinen.


----------



## Seabound (14. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jetzt wird auch der Herrgott seine Höllenmaschine bekommen. R.I.P


 
Ich hoffe, er wickelt sich damit nicht um nen Laternenmast...


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe das nur schon im Thread gepostet, intressiert aber keinen.


 
Was sollen wir machen, alle laut "Och der arme" aufschreien und seiner Familie Beileid spenden?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2012)

Bei TopGear.com war es etwas makaber. Da kam nämlich zwei Tage vorher ein Shelby Rückblick inkl. Hinweis dass er es wohl nicht mehr soo lange macht.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was sollen wir machen, alle laut "Och der arme" aufschreien und seiner Familie Beileid spenden?


 Ich hätte nur irgendeine Reaktion erwartet (also zB R.I.P). Haben ja bei Jobs auch viele gemacht.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Mai 2012)

Naja, makaber suggeriert irgendwo, dass es geplant war, aber das konnten sie ja nicht hervorsehen.. eher "unglücklich".



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur irgendeine Reaktion erwartet (also zB R.I.P). Haben ja bei Jobs auch viele gemacht.


 
Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft Jobs' Bekanntheit mit der von Shelby vergleichen? Ganz andere Dimension.

Und überhaupt RIP sind doch sowas von überflüssig, hat der jetzt irgendwas davon? Kann man doch nur froh sein, wenn man weniger davon sieht.

Aber gut, anderes Thema.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft Jobs' Bekanntheit mit der von Shelby vergleichen? Ganz andere Dimension.
> 
> Und überhaupt RIP sind doch sowas von überflüssig, hat der jetzt irgendwas davon? Kann man doch nur froh sein, wenn man weniger davon sieht.
> 
> Aber gut, anderes Thema.



Die AC Cobra ist aber wohl um einiges berühmter wie ein Stück angebissenes Obst


----------



## turbosnake (14. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Die AC Cobra ist aber wohl um einiges berühmter wie ein Stück angebissenes Obst



Ja da bin ich auf deiner Seite. 
Aber es gab mehr als die Cobra.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ja da bin ich auf deiner Seite.
> Aber es gab mehr als die Cobra.



Stimmt, 2 davon sind besserund für die Fahrt zum Bäcker einen Ford GT40


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2012)

Der Kerl mit dem S5 war der Hammer


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Kerl mit dem S5 war der Hammer


 
Er hatte keine Chance gegen _CSI-PCGHX_  .


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft Jobs' Bekanntheit mit der von Shelby vergleichen? Ganz andere Dimension.
> 
> Und überhaupt RIP sind doch sowas von überflüssig, hat der jetzt irgendwas davon? Kann man doch nur froh sein, wenn man weniger davon sieht.
> 
> Aber gut, anderes Thema.



R.I.P

Seine Autos haben fast die bekanntheit von jobs


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2012)

So fast fertig... sieht sehr gut aus meiner Meinung nach. Irgendwie schade das seine letzten Tage nun bei mir angebrochen sind.


----------



## Re4dt (15. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Kerl mit dem S5 war der Hammer


 Hab selten so lachen müssen. Ihr seit genial Jungs!  Wie er sich jedesmal wiedersprochen hat.  

Letzten Samstag bin ich bei meinem Onkel seiner geliehenen E350(Kombi)  mitgefahren (Ersatzauto bis seins von der Reparatur kommt) und für seine 272PS fand ich den sowas von schlecht.  Kann mich auch täuschen war lediglich auf dem Beifahrersitz trotz Aggresiver fahrweiser @Landstraße. 
Aber der Sound war im oberen Drehzahlbereich recht angenehm.


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2012)

Leistung sagt nicht immer was über die Beschleunigung aus, mein Nissan Autohaus hat mich 2010 mal zu einer Probefahrt vom 350Z eingeladen. Da ich eh gerade da war habe ich die Chance natürlich genutzt und zwar am Ende doch äusserst enttäuscht, Klang und Straßenlage natürlich sehr gut... aber die reine Leistungsentfaltung fand ich dann doch recht schwach für knapp 300PS. Selbe gilt übrigends auch für den Honda S2000 und Mazda RX8 mit 192PS... die ist auch nicht wirklich schnell für ihre Leistung, da war ich ebenfalls sehr enttäuscht. Überragend fand ich hingegen den vom Mazda MX5 und vom Fiat Coupe. Die haben beide viel Spaß gemacht und das trotz relativ wenig Leistung. Der Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo mit 330PS war natürlich ein Tier...


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> So fast fertig... sieht sehr gut aus meiner Meinung nach. Irgendwie schade das seine letzten Tage nun bei mir angebrochen sind.



Was heisst das? Hast du ihn verkauft? Was ist der Nachfolger?
Aber sieht gut aus...

@PS diskusion, beim RX-8 liegt es aber auch sehr stark am verhalten des Wankels ich hab aber die 231PS version gefahren... Vor allem man merkt es nicht so extren da er sehr laufruhig ist aber ein Blick auf das Tacho sagt einem da geht was  nen 350/370z bin ich noch nie gefahren.... Oder mitgefahren.... Da ist der rx aber auch praktischer vom platz und den 4 türen... Hätte er stock nen turbo würfe ich ihn kaufen, so wohl eher nicht...
Im S2000 fuhr ich erst mit.... Dort ist halt einfach das man ihn auch extrem drehen muss aber als Beifahrer ist das schwer zu sagen... Auch bei dem familienauto fand ich ging der alte 1.8t besser als der 2l sauger trotz minim weniger PS....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Was heisst das? Hast du ihn verkauft? Was ist der Nachfolger?
> Aber sieht gut aus...
> 
> beim RX-8 liegt es aber auch sehr stark am verhalten des Wankels ich hab aber die 231PS version gefahren... Vor allem man merkt es nicht so extren da er sehr laufruhig ist aber ein Blick auf das Tacho sagt einem da geht was



Haben die Wankelmotoren nicht einen überdurchschnittlich hohen Ölverbrauch und Benzinverbrauch, oder haben die das in den Griff bekommen ? 
 Der Sound ist auch nicht so meins, da klingen 5 Zylinder bzw 6 Zylinder schöner, finde ich


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Findest du den Corsa nicht gut?
> Ist doch en niedliches Autochen.
> Und als OPC ist der auch schön giftig.
> Ich hätte da kein Problem mit. Würd ich gleich nehmen.
> ...


 Ehrlich ? Da nehm ich doch lieber deinen Ibi statt nem Corsa .


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2012)

@Wankel:
Der Öl und Wasser Verbrauch sollte durch vernünftige Dichtleisten in den Griff zu bekommen sein. Rein Physikalisch ist der Wirkungsgrad aber schlechter als beim Otto Motor. Durch eine geringere Veranlagung zur Selbstentzündung kann da mit höherer (Turbo-)Verdichtung etwas gegengesteuert werden(aus dem gleichen Grund ist der Wankel laut Mazda auch besser für Wasserstoff geeignet). Und die Baugröße ist halt ein Vorteil.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die Wankelmotoren nicht einen überdurchschnittlich hohen Ölverbrauch und Benzinverbrauch, oder haben die das in den Griff bekommen ?
> Der Sound ist auch nicht so meins, da klingen 5 Zylinder bzw 6 Zylinder schöner, finde ich



Also benzin ist ein wenig höher und öl ist deutlich höher....
Der Sound finde ich sehr geil stell am Abend nen yt link rein 
Dafür kleine wartungskösten usw. aber der rx-7 turbo 2 motor war natürlich cooler...


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2012)

Geringe Wartungskosten beim Wankel? Schön wärs. Es fängt ja schon damit an dass längst nicht alle Mazda Werkstätte sich überhaupt an die RX Modelle ran trauen. 
Den RX-7 FC mit Turbo und ohne Dach hatte ich sogar mal überlegt, aber eben wegen Unklarer Werkstattsituation und nicht gerade geringem Spritverbrauch verworfen(davon abgesehen dass es im Endeffekt dann doch mal ein Viersitzer werden sollte, aber da war der Mazda eh schon raus).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Mai 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was bist denn du für einer? 

Dann mach mal ein Bild mit einem Zettel wo dein Username drafusteht und lege ihn auf dein Auto. 

Voll peinlich hier zu lügen und irgendwas zu behaupten. Schäm dich!

Man muss wohl schon arg Persönlichkeitskomplexe haben, das nötig zu haben... tut uns leid für dich..


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2012)

Der Kollege hat seinen Account schon aufgegeben. Kein Grund weiter darauf rum zu hacken  .


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Geringe Wartungskosten beim Wankel? Schön wärs. Es fängt ja schon damit an dass längst nicht alle Mazda Werkstätte sich überhaupt an die RX Modelle ran trauen.
> Den RX-7 FC mit Turbo und ohne Dach hatte ich sogar mal überlegt, aber eben wegen Unklarer Werkstattsituation und nicht gerade geringem Spritverbrauch verworfen(davon abgesehen dass es im Endeffekt dann doch mal ein Viersitzer werden sollte, aber da war der Mazda eh schon raus).



Beim RX-8 schon und 4-Plätze hat er auch.... Wenn man wie ich das Auto nicht täglich braucht ist er sehr wohl eher günstig da der Sprit weniger ins Gewicht fällt... Eine Garange hätte ich im Nachbardorf und es fallen immerhin zahnriemen wechsel weg... Und er soll auch am Antriebsstrang recht robust sein (der 8er) und viel lehr braucht man nicht ausser die kontrolle...

PS: falls ich da was völlig falsches sage dan müsst ihr es sagen

PS 2: ich kaufe sowieso kein Auto über 50'000 km


----------



## Mosed (15. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> es fallen immerhin zahnriemen wechsel weg
> 
> PS 2: ich kaufe sowieso kein Auto über 50'000 km


 
Ich muss auch keinen Zahnriemen wechseln; ohne Wankelmotor. Gibt natürlich ne Kette, aber die ist ja im Normalfall Wartungsfrei.

Warum kein Auto über 50.000 km? wenn du eins mit 45.000 kaufst und 5001 km fährst bist du auch drüber.


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich muss auch keinen Zahnriemen wechseln; ohne Wankelmotor. Gibt natürlich ne Kette, aber die ist ja im Normalfall Wartungsfrei.
> 
> Warum kein Auto über 50.000 km? wenn du eins mit 45.000 kaufst und 5001 km fährst bist du auch drüber.


 
Weil da sicher noch nicht grosses anfällt in den ersten paar jahren bei 100k kann alles mögliche anfallen 
lieber sind mir 30'000km 
Denn da sind sie bereits einiges günstiger als neuwagen oder Vorführmodell....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Mai 2012)

kette und wartungsfrei, dass sagt dir auch nur der autoverkaeufer....


----------



## >ExX< (15. Mai 2012)

also ich bin mal mit nem Audi S3 mitgefahren, Baujahr 2008/2009 oder so, hat mich auch enttäuscht, da hätte ich auch mehr erwartet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> also ich bin mal mit nem Audi S3 mitgefahren, Baujahr 2008/2009 oder so, hat mich auch enttäuscht, da hätte ich auch mehr erwartet.


 
Ich bin den Motor im TTS probe gefahren. Hatte mich auch enttäuscht. Unschöne Abstimmung. Fühlt sich an wie ein "starker" 4 Zylinder Sauger, obwohl es natürlich ein Turbo ist.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Mai 2012)

jo, irgendwie hab ich mir so gedacht, na los, wann kommts denn


----------



## watercooled (15. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> PS: falls ich da was völlig falsches sage dan müsst ihr es sagen



Ich glaube das tust Du  

Wie schon gesagt Gibts kaum Werkstätten hier, die sich mit dem Renesis (ich weis mal was  ) auskennen. Und wenn Du eine gefunden hast haben die zu 90% keine Teile da. Also erstmal aus Japan kommen lassen und für horrenden Stundenlöhne einbauen lassen, was bei dem verbauten Motor seeehr lange dauert


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Was heisst das? Hast du ihn verkauft? Was ist der Nachfolger?
> Aber sieht gut aus...


 
Er kommt weg... ob ich ihn verkaufe, schlachte oder als Ringtool aufbaue steht noch nicht fest. Wobei ich stark zum letzten tendieren....
Nachfolger wird mein grauer NX, kein Rost, echte 99.000 Kilometer drauf usw


----------



## Zoon (16. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> PS 2: ich kaufe sowieso kein Auto über 50'000 km



Kommt drauf an, lieber nen Gebrauchten mit 100Tkm aber komplett ohne  außerplanmäßgen Macken als wie z.B. in der aktuellen Sportauto: Passat  R36, 30Tkm runter und schon Austauschmotor drin  

@Riverna: Ringtool ist ne gute Idee:

Sunny GTI @ Nordschleife 9:03 min. - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2012)

Schaun wir mal was ich mit ihm mache, hänge schon ziemlich an dem kleinen


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Mai 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, lieber nen Gebrauchten mit 100Tkm aber komplett ohne  außerplanmäßgen Macken als wie z.B. in der aktuellen Sportauto: Passat  R36, 30Tkm runter und schon Austauschmotor drin


 
Ich befürchte das diese Logik nur bedingt aufgeht. Da der 30tkm Wagen mit dem Austauschmotor womöglich auch irgendwann 100tkm hat und dann auf einmal wieder attraktiv wird?


----------



## Burn_out (16. Mai 2012)

Die Laufleistung ist zwar ein wichtiger Faktor beim Autokauf, aber eben nur einer von vielen. Manche Vertreterautos die nach 2 Jahren 300.000km drauf haben sehen besser aus als manches Auto mit 50k km.

Für mich persönlich ist die Laufleistung wichtig, da die ein wichtiger Punkt beim Wiederverkauf ist. Rein technisch wäre es absolut kein Problem den Motor irgendwann für 3-4k Euro zu überholen und man hat danach praktisch wieder einen neuen Motor im Auto.


----------



## Zoon (16. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das diese Logik nur bedingt aufgeht. Da der 30tkm Wagen mit dem Austauschmotor womöglich auch irgendwann 100tkm hat und dann auf einmal wieder attraktiv wird?


 
Mir wäre das Risiko zu hoch das bei so ner Rumbastelei wie nen Austauschmotor dann nebenbei noch was anderes in die Binsen geht, denn bei so einer Kiste machen wir uns nichts vor, wirds sich dann eh um das berühmte Montagsauto handeln was jeden Monat wegen irgend nem Pups in die Werkstatt muss. Das Inserat ist übrigens schon "Dauerabo" in der Zeitung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Mai 2012)

Einer der Gründe wieso ich seit 1998 auf Neuwagen vertraue. Auch da kann man ins Klo greifen aber die Chancen stehen besser das es nicht passiert.


----------



## Falk (16. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe wieso ich seit 1998 auf Neuwagen vertraue. Auch da kann man ins Klo greifen aber die Chancen stehen besser das es nicht passiert.



Das ist glaube ich wirklich eine Glaubensfrage. Ich würde eher einen Jahreswagen nehmen (vom Händler) als einen Neuwagen. Bei letzterem hätte ich viel zu viel, den Einzusauen salopp gesagt (ja, ich esse während der Fahrt im Auto, ja, mir ist auch schon eine Apfelschorle im Wagen "explodiert", da war ich ganz froh über Kunststoff-Verkleidungen...)


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe wieso ich seit 1998 auf Neuwagen vertraue. Auch da kann man ins Klo greifen aber die Chancen stehen besser das es nicht passiert.


 
Natürlich auch eine Frage des Geldes vor allem wenn man wos großes will. Eigentlich sind so 2 Jahre alte Autos mit rund 40k km optimal. Die sehen meist noch aus wie neu aber deutlich günstiger. Muss halt bisschen Glück haben und auch einen Wagen finden der "von innen" auch gut behandelt wurde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Mai 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich wirklich eine Glaubensfrage. Ich würde eher einen Jahreswagen nehmen (vom Händler) als einen Neuwagen. Bei letzterem hätte ich viel zu viel, den Einzusauen salopp gesagt (ja, ich esse während der Fahrt im Auto, ja, mir ist auch schon eine Apfelschorle im Wagen "explodiert", da war ich ganz froh über Kunststoff-Verkleidungen...)


 
Gegen Jahreswagen und Vorführer habe ich so meine Aversionen. Das sind oftmals sogenannte "Betriebshurren". Das paßt so gar nicht zu meiner Einstellung zum Auto.
Das mit dem Essen im Auto ist ja der Hammer. Das würde ich niemals machen. Zum einen bin ich noch nie so lange Strecken gefahren, dass der Hunger ein ernst zu nehmendes Problem wäre (längste Strecke war Frankfurt -> Ampuriabrava ~1.250 km) und zum anderen gefällt es mir ganz gut wenn alles hübsch sauber ist  .


----------



## Zoon (16. Mai 2012)

Mein Jahreswagen (beim damaligen Kauf) 2004er 320d von Opa eingefahren knappe 70tkm "alt". Wurde von selbigen auch nur Langstrecke bewegt

geht jetzt auf die 200.000 zu keine Probleme nix ....  nur planmäßige Boxenstops


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Die Laufleistung ist zwar ein wichtiger Faktor beim Autokauf, aber eben nur einer von vielen. Manche Vertreterautos die nach 2 Jahren 300.000km drauf haben sehen besser aus als manches Auto mit 50k km.
> 
> Für mich persönlich ist die Laufleistung wichtig, da die ein wichtiger Punkt beim Wiederverkauf ist. Rein technisch wäre es absolut kein Problem den Motor irgendwann für 3-4k Euro zu überholen und man hat danach praktisch wieder einen neuen Motor im Auto.



Nur das gerade bei kleineren autos (bei grösseren auch aber gerade so nen vertreter wagen ala 520d usw. Oft für mehr km Laufleistung gemacht sind) dann oft auch Kupplung, Getriebe, Bremsen, Auspuff und wie gesagt der Motor anstehen und dann ist so ein Wagen ganz schnell ganz teuer....



			
				ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich auch eine Frage des Geldes vor allem wenn man wos großes will. Eigentlich sind so 2 Jahre alte Autos mit rund 40k km optimal. Die sehen meist noch aus wie neu aber deutlich günstiger. Muss halt bisschen Glück haben und auch einen Wagen finden der "von innen" auch gut behandelt wurde.



Ganz meine Meinung max. 4 Jahre und 50k km


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2012)

Mal eine etwas andere Frage: Wie kann man bzw welche Daten braucht man um zu berechnen, wie hoch die Geschwindigkeit bei den einzelnen ausgedrehten Gängen maximal sein kann und welche Drehzahl bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit in einem bestimmten Gang anliegt?


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Mai 2012)

Ich machs so dass ich bspw. in einem Gang erst bei 3000U/min fahre, dann bei 4000U/min. Dann sehe ich, wie sich die Geschwindigkeit pro 1000U/min ändert und kann so alle beliebigen Kombinationen ausrechnen.

Ich könnte im letzten Gang theoretisch 320 fahren


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2012)

Was ist aber wenn das Objekt der Begierde noch nicht im eigenen Besitz ist und die gewollten Daten nirgends zu finden sind?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Mai 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich machs so dass ich bspw. in einem Gang erst bei 3000U/min fahre, dann bei 4000U/min. Dann sehe ich, wie sich die Geschwindigkeit pro 1000U/min ändert und kann so alle beliebigen Kombinationen ausrechnen.
> 
> Ich könnte im letzten Gang theoretisch 320 fahren


 
Dafür reicht eigentlich eine Drehzahl + Geschwindigkeit  .
Bei mir reicht der 7. Gang theoretisch bis knapp 370 Km/h, da muss die Luft aber sehr dünn sein.


----------



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcqLkZ8u8oc


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2012)

Hehe nicht schlecht


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Mal eine etwas andere Frage: Wie kann man bzw welche Daten braucht man um zu berechnen, wie hoch die Geschwindigkeit bei den einzelnen ausgedrehten Gängen maximal sein kann und welche Drehzahl bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit in einem bestimmten Gang anliegt?


 
Hast doch ein Begrenzer, probiers einfach aus. Jedoch würde ich gerne bei mir errechnen wie hoch die Geschwindigkeit im 5ten Gang bei 7200U/Min ist. Leider schafft er Hobel das nicht


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ja schon geschrieben, dass ich das Fahrzeug noch nicht habe  Kann nämlich gut sein, dass ich demnächst eine Kawa Z750 habe und mich interessieren würde wie weit der 1. und 2. Gang übersetzt sind und welche Drehzahl bei 100 km/h im 6ten anliegt. Beide Werte haben mir bei meiner alten nämlich nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2012)

Oh sorry das habe ich scheinbar überlesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jedoch *würde ich gerne bei mir errechnen* wie hoch die Geschwindigkeit im 5ten Gang bei 7200U/Min ist.


 
Wieso würdest du das gerne? Mach's doch einfach .


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2012)

Ich komm auch im höchsten Gang fast bis in den Begrenzer. Was jetzt nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert ist wenn man mal an den Verbrauch denkt. Ein 6. Gang wäre schon was feines. 

Und kurze Internetrecherche zeigt dass der ~Nachfolger von meinem Auto immer noch nur 5 Gänge(bei ner Zwangsautomatik) hat und genau so viel schluckt. Da wundert es auch nicht dass man ihn nie sieht und wenn dann mit Diesel(die dürfen auch 6 Gänge haben).


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2012)

Mir geht es nur darum um zu wissen wie viel Geschwindigkeit das Getriebe überhaupt bietet. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, einen 6. Gang hätte ich auch gerne. Weil wenn die Sperre raus ist, schafft der Motor es bestimmt in den Begrenzer zu fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2012)

Ich muss IT was das Rechnen an geht aber recht geben. So eine Übersetzung ist ja linear, also wenn du bei einem Gang die Geschwindigkeit bei einer Drehzahl kennst kannst du den Rest per Dreisatz ausrechnen.
Also
GetriebeVmax=Begrenzerdrehzahl*(bekannteGeschwindigkeit/bekannteDrehzahl)


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2012)

Das wären dann 234km/h die mein Getriebe schafft, dann wäre ich bei 7200U/Min im Begrenzer. 
Was IT schreibt kann ich nicht lesen. Aber du hast mir es ja nun auch gesagt, danke


----------



## Mosed (17. Mai 2012)

Ich hab durch Zufall rausgefunden, dass bei mir der 5 Gang ein Overdrive ist. Nämlich als die Automatik bei ~220 km/h in den 5. Gang geschaltet hat.  Und da 223 km/h max ist... (ein bißchen Tachoabweichung kommt natürlich noch hinzu)

Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, aber ich meine ich hab dann bei 220 km/h im 5. Gang ca. 4500 rpm. (Auf jeden Fall deutlich unter Nenndrehzahl) Ganz angenehm, auch wenn ich selten so schnell fahre(n kann).

Das hat dann auch erklärt, warum die Automatik bei stärkeren Beschleunigen gerne mal vom 5. in den 4. schaltet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte rechnerisch etwas über 300Km/h fahren, bei 4800 1/min Begrenzer, mit 143PS aber schlecht zu realisieren


----------



## ich558 (17. Mai 2012)

Weiß schon jemand wie man die Geschwindigkeit der einzelnen Gänge ausrechnen kann?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand wie man die Geschwindigkeit der einzelnen Gänge ausrechnen kann?


 
Vielleicht mit den Übersetzungsverhältnissen der Gänge, ich weiß es nicht


----------



## >ExX< (17. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand wie man die Geschwindigkeit der einzelnen Gänge ausrechnen kann?


 
ich hab das mal mit meiner Mofa versucht, und glaub mir, es ist alles andere als einfach


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2012)

Minimaler Unterschied bei der Fahrwerkshöhe oder? Links mit AD-Designer 50/40mm Fahrwerk und rechts mit dem originalen GTi Fahrwerk. Was freue ich mich darauf den Wagen das erste mal zu fahren  Die Höhe ist für ein Alltagsauto ok, könnte zwar rund rum noch 5cm tiefer sein (so wie ich es gewohnt bin), aber ich bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden. Der Wagen soll bis auf Fahrwerk, Felgen und Auspuffanlage auch keine weiteren Modifikationen bekommen... vom Tuning habe ich bei den anderen beiden Kisten genug zu tun gehabt.


----------



## ich558 (17. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich hab das mal mit meiner Mofa versucht, und glaub mir, es ist alles andere als einfach


 
Dachte ich mir schon  naja ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2012)

Der einfachste Weg zur Ermittlung der Gangreichweite ist natürlich zu wissen bei welcher Drehzahl der Begrenzer eingreift und dann von jedem Gang ein Verhältniss aus Drehzahl und Geschwindigleit, dann kannst du den Rest ganz leicht ausrechnen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Mai 2012)

ich bin froh 6 Gänge zu haben, deutlich angenehmer auf der Autobahn. Wenn man dann wieder etwas forscher beschleunigen will kann man in den 5ten zurückschalten


----------



## Zoon (17. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Minimaler Unterschied bei der Fahrwerkshöhe oder?



Sieht rechts (original?) schon aus wie ein Offroad SUV Coupe dingens


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2012)

Das auf jedenfall... wieso baut man in ein Sportcoupe so ein Offroad Fahrwerk ein?


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2012)

Steht zur Zeit beim Audi Zentrum München.  Bloß die Klarglasleuchten gehen mMn überhaupt nicht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr. 259/333.

Und eine Frage: Folgender steht auch dort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Antenne hinten - wahrscheinlich ein Security. Aber was soll denn dieses Ding über der Tür sein? Wozu ist das gut? Sieht aus wie ein Scharnier..


----------



## ich558 (17. Mai 2012)

Hammer Kiste auch wenn hier Farbe und Felgen etwas langweilig wirken


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Mai 2012)

naja, ich find den R8 nicht eines sportwagens würdig. mMn ne ziemliche fehlkonstruktion, Ein sportwagen muss leicht sein und hinterradantrieb haben (zumindest bei dieser leistungsklasse, bei nem veyron lass ich mir AWD gefallen^^) und kompromisslos sein. Der audi is so weder fisch noch fleisch, weder wirklich alltagstauglich, noch wirklich sportlich/rundkurstauglich... SOlche kisten können mMn zwar viel, aber nix gut 
Unter sportwagen verstehe ich kompromisslosigkeit, wenig gewicht, ausreichend leistung, wendigkeit und fahrbarkeit müssen an erster stelle stehen. Deswegen bevorzuge ich auch SPortwagen aus england ala Lotus, Caterham, Ariel und co  
Da sind auch die kosten im verhältniss zur fahrleistung recht gering


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht ist dies eine Halterung für Blaulicht o.ä.


----------



## ich558 (17. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, ich find den R8 nicht eines sportwagens würdig. mMn ne ziemliche fehlkonstruktion, Ein sportwagen muss leicht sein und hinterradantrieb haben (zumindest bei dieser leistungsklasse, bei nem veyron lass ich mir AWD gefallen^^) und kompromisslos sein. Der audi is so weder fisch noch fleisch, weder wirklich alltagstauglich, noch wirklich sportlich/rundkurstauglich... SOlche kisten können mMn zwar viel, aber nix gut
> Unter sportwagen verstehe ich kompromisslosigkeit, wenig gewicht, ausreichend leistung, wendigkeit und fahrbarkeit müssen an erster stelle stehen. Deswegen bevorzuge ich auch SPortwagen aus england ala Lotus, Caterham, Ariel und co
> Da sind auch die kosten im verhältniss zur fahrleistung recht gering


 
Das hier ist aber ein R8 GT und der hat deutlich mehr Power als der erste R8 mit 420PS. Und wer Komfort und Sportlichkeit will muss eben auf sowas setzten. Kann ja nicht jeder mit dem Atom herumdüsen


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Mai 2012)

naja, GT hin oder her.mag zwar absolut kein schlechtes auto sein, aber ein sportwagen st es für MICH nicht  dafür ist er nicht kompromisslos genug


----------



## ich558 (17. Mai 2012)

Trotzdem kann man damit verdammt viel Spaß haben und auf das kommts an 
GRIP Audi R8 V10 5.2 FSI quattro Test - YouTube


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, ich find den R8 nicht eines sportwagens würdig. mMn ne ziemliche fehlkonstruktion, Ein sportwagen muss leicht sein und hinterradantrieb haben (zumindest bei dieser leistungsklasse, bei nem veyron lass ich mir AWD gefallen^^) und kompromisslos sein. Der audi is so weder fisch noch fleisch, weder wirklich alltagstauglich, noch wirklich sportlich/rundkurstauglich... SOlche kisten können mMn zwar viel, aber nix gut
> Unter sportwagen verstehe ich kompromisslosigkeit, wenig gewicht, ausreichend leistung, wendigkeit und fahrbarkeit müssen an erster stelle stehen. Deswegen bevorzuge ich auch SPortwagen aus england ala Lotus, Caterham, Ariel und co
> Da sind auch die kosten im verhältniss zur fahrleistung recht gering


 
Bitte?! Gegenfrage: Hälst du denn einen GT3 RS 4.0 für einen "richtigen" Sportwagen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bitte?! Gegenfrage: Hälst du denn einen GT3 RS 4.0 für einen "richtigen" Sportwagen?


 
Wenn das kein Sportwagen ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Eigentlich ist jeder GT3 der Hammer 
Alleine der Sound  Porsche GT3 Action 2011 HD - YouTube Der klingt, finde ich besser als der 4.0er, liegt wahrscheinlich an dem Sportauspuff 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN15Eg9tvnI


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2012)

Der R8 ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein Sportwagen, aber eben kein guter. Ein Sportwagen braucht ein gewisses Image und Audi gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu. Aber ich denke das sieht jeder anders...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Sportwagen braucht ein gewisses Image und Audi gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu.


 
Naja, finde ich wohl 770 HP Audi Quattro S1 Group B Monster by ProSpeed Bulgaria - YouTube
Den darf man nicht vergessen

Edit: Wo wir grad' bei viel PS sind, der hier hat auch ordentlich Dampf  Moggah's Bmw M5 Turbo 913whp - YouTube


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist dies eine Halterung für Blaulicht o.ä.


 
Naja.. über einer Fondtüre? Ziemlich sicher nicht, wenn schon wird das ja vom Beifahrer oder tw. Fahrer aus dem Fenster aufs Dach geklemmt, aber doch nicht da hinten.. oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Mai 2012)

@whoosa: ich weiss zwar nicht was der GT3 auf einmal in dieser diskussion zu suchen hat, aber trotzdem. Ja, den GT3 halte ich für einen "richtigen" sportwagen. D ist nichts dran das man nicht braucht, wiegt nicht allzu viel, und porsche weiss defintiv wie man "ernsthafte" sportwagen herstellt. Ob audi das weiss, wage ich zu bezweifeln 
Aber für mich persönlich ist der standard bei sportwagen halt kompromisslose leichtbauautos ala Lotus, caterham und co wie schon erwähnt... Alle anderen autos sind zwar auch sportlich, aber mehr für die schicht "schaut her ich gebe viel geld für autos aus, ich hab den größten, ich bin reich". Für wirkliche sportwagenfahrer mit erfahrung und verstand, die mit ihrem auto spass haben wollen und nicht nur damit protzen wollen, sind die von mir genannten mMn die beste option


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ob audi das weiss, wage ich zu bezweifeln
> Aber für mich persönlich ist der standard bei sportwagen halt kompromisslose leichtbauautos ala Lotus, caterham und co wie schon erwähnt... Alle anderen autos sind zwar auch sportlich, aber mehr für die schicht "schaut her ich gebe viel geld für autos aus, ich hab den größten, ich bin reich". Für wirkliche sportwagenfahrer mit erfahrung und verstand, die mit ihrem auto spass haben wollen und nicht nur damit protzen wollen, sind die von mir genannten mMn die beste option



Zumindest wusste Audi es, mit dem S1. 
Es kommt auch drauf an, wo so ein Sportwagen eingesetzt wird. Ein Caterham ist z.B. gut für kleinere Kurse geeignet, ein Porsche als Beispiel für Strecken mit schnelleren Kurven mehr Geraden, sprich mehr Geschwiindigkeit


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber für mich persönlich ist der standard bei sportwagen halt kompromisslose leichtbauautos ala Lotus, caterham und co wie schon erwähnt... Alle anderen autos sind zwar auch sportlich, aber mehr für die schicht "schaut her ich gebe viel geld für autos aus, ich hab den größten, ich bin reich". Für wirkliche sportwagenfahrer mit erfahrung und verstand, die mit ihrem auto spass haben wollen und nicht nur damit protzen wollen, sind die von mir genannten mMn die beste option


 
Klingt für mich ein wenig eindimensional. Nur weil der ein oder andere Sportwagen preislich etwas ausserhalb der persönlichen Reichweite angesiedelt ist, ihm die sportlichkeit abzureden ist ein wenig "durchschaubar".
Ich befürchte wenn man den besten Sportwagen sucht, wird man kaum bei einem 4 rädrigen Motorrad mit 4 Zylinder Motor landen. Sondern dann geht es tatsächlich eher zu einem Porsche GT Modell, Ferrari Mittelmotor V8 oder Exot vom Schlage eines McLarren. Alles Andere, vor allem im Lowcostsegment, ist von der sportlichen Ausprägung her, dann doch eher ein Spielzeug fürs Wochenende aber weder als universelles Sportgerät noch für ernsthaft ambitionierten Motorsport zu gebrauchen.

Wobei ich aber betonen möchte, dass selbstverständlich der persönliche Geschmack über jeder Diskussion steht. Insofern man nicht zwingend erwartet, dass andere es genauso sehen.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @whoosa: ich weiss zwar nicht was der GT3 auf einmal in dieser diskussion zu suchen hat, aber trotzdem. Ja, den GT3 halte ich für einen "richtigen" sportwagen. D ist nichts dran das man nicht braucht, wiegt nicht allzu viel, und porsche weiss defintiv wie man "ernsthafte" sportwagen herstellt. Ob audi das weiss, wage ich zu bezweifeln


 
Hockenheim GT3 4.0: 1.09,5.
Hockenheim R8 GT: 1.09,6

0,1 Sekunde! Den R8 GT als Nicht-Sportwagen zu bezeichnen, zeugt einfach nur von kompletter Ahnungslosigkeit. Jemals schon mal in einem gefahren? Garantiert nein.
Auf der Nordschleife nimmt der GT3 dem R8 übrigens nur 4 (!) Sekunden ab. 
Vielleicht passt es dir nicht, in einem so großen Auto zu sitzen, oder du bevorzugst Agilität auf engen, verwundenen Straßen, gepaart mit wenig Gewicht - okay. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass der R8 GT ein reinrassiger Sportwagen ist.
Der erste der von dir genannten ist übrigens der Lotus Exige mit 1.14,8. Auf der Nordschleife nimmt ihm der R8 über *eine Minute* ab.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hockenheim GT3 4.0: 1.09,5.
> Hockenheim R8 GT: 1.09,6
> 
> 0,1 Sekunde! Den R8 GT als Nicht-Sportwagen zu bezeichnen, zeugt einfach nur von kompletter Ahnungslosigkeit. Jemals schon mal in einem gefahren? Garantiert nein.
> ...



Dein zuerst genannter vergleich hinkt kehrig. SInd die beiden wagen vom gleichen fahrer in der 100%ig gleichen gleichen verfassung gefahren worden? Ich denke mal nicht. SOmit kannst du das nicht vergleichen, schliesslich ist der faktor mensch immer noch einer der größten...
Ahnungslos würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, eher nicht verblendet 
4 sekunden im rennsport als "nur" zu bezeichnen deutet eher von ahnungslosigkeit, wenn man des mal anmerken darf 
Und dass auf der nordschleife der R8GT vorne ist wundert mich auch nicht, schliesslich ist auf der nordschleife auch viel vollgasanteil dabei, spreich Vmax spielt eine verhältnissmäßig große rolle. Wenn der kurs nur aus kurven bestehen würde, und der vollgasanteil sehr niedrig wäre, würde der lotus wohl vorne stehen...

NOchmal zu meinem standpunkt, der isch auch nicht ändern wird: Ich bin eben ein realist und gleichzeitig auch kein millionär, für den geld im verhältniss zur fahrleistung der wichtigste punkt bei einem sportfahrzeug ist. Deshalb bevorzuge ich eben  die autos der Insel, oder generell bei fahrzeugen nicht auts sondern motorräder, da diese einfach die beste fahrleistung fürs geld geben  Ich sage ja nicht dass die lambos, ferraris und co schlechte autos sind, keinesfalls (der sound von nem lambo ist genial), aber vom Preis/fahrleistungsverhltniss hinken diese boliden einfach hinterher... 
Vielleicht würde sich meine sichtweise ändern wäre ich ein multimillionär, leider bin ich dies zur zeit aber nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Dein zuerst genannter vergleich hinkt kehrig. SInd die beiden wagen vom gleichen fahrer in der 100%ig gleichen gleichen verfassung gefahren worden? Ich denke mal nicht. SOmit kannst du das nicht vergleichen, schliesslich ist der faktor mensch immer noch einer der größten...
> Ahnungslos würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, eher nicht verblendet
> 4 sekunden im rennsport als "nur" zu bezeichnen deutet eher von ahnungslosigkeit, wenn man des mal anmerken darf
> Und dass auf der nordschleife der R8GT vorne ist wundert mich auch nicht, schliesslich ist auf der nordschleife auch viel vollgasanteil dabei, spreich Vmax spielt eine verhältnissmäßig große rolle. Wenn der kurs nur aus kurven bestehen würde, und der vollgasanteil sehr niedrig wäre, würde der lotus wohl vorne stehen...
> ...





Ich halte mich kurz:
zu 1.) Ja, gleiche Verhältnisse. Supertests der SportAuto.
zu 2.) Nordschleife = über 20 Kilometer verschiedenste Verhältnisse, 4 Sekunden Abstand. Und dann kommst du mit dem Spruch.. nix kapiert.
zu 3.) Der R8 ist nicht vorne - der GT3 nimmt ihm 4 Sekunden ab. Verstehst du das? Anscheinend nicht - Deutsch lernen hilft.
zu 4.) Realist. Mmhm. P/L. Mmhm. Deswegen ist der R8 GT natürlich kein Sportwagen. Vollkommen klar.

Meine Ignore läuft in letzter Zeit echt zu Höchstform auf..


----------



## Burn_out (17. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mit Ausnahme vom Audi R8 keinen Audi als Sportwagen bezeichnen aufgrund der Bauweise. Der R8 GT ist an sich schon ein Sportwagen, allerdings nicht so kompromisslos wie so mancher Porsche.

Ich denke die 4 Sekunden als "nur" zu bezeichenen wäre allgemein betrachtete sicherlich falsch, aber da er es auf die NOS bezog sind 4 Sekunden wirklich nicht sehr viel. Das kann ja schon alleine bei der Toleranz zu einem anderen Fahrer passieren.

Ansonsten finde ich, dass viele vermeintliche Sportwagen zwar sehr schnell sind, aber doch vollgepumpt mit Extras. 

Wenn man was richtiges sucht für die Strecke, dann sollte man doch eher nach Fahrzeugen wie dem GAS schauen. Die sind wirklich für die Strecke gedacht, haben aber trotzdem noch eine Straßenzulassung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich, dass viele vermeintliche Sportwagen zwar sehr schnell sind, aber doch vollgepumpt mit Extras.


 
Das muss kein Nachteil sein. Eine Klimaanlage z.B. kann auf dem Track schon nach wenigen Runden den Gewichtsnachteil durch eine höhere Konzentration des Fahrers mehr als aufwiegen. Und wenn der Sportwagen ein Kennzeichen hat, sprich primär im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegt wird, dann haben die meisten modernen Ausstattungsdetails ihre Berechtigung, da si eden Großteil der Zeit mehr nutzen als auf dem Track schaden. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann ist wahrscheinlich keiner von uns in der Lage, so hart am Limit zu fahren als dass 5 kg mehr oder weniger das Zünglein an der Waage wären.

Auf AMS TV läuft regelmässig die Ausfahrt eines Gumpert Club auf der NS und wenn die sich freuen mit ihren 600PS+ Boliden in unter 9 Minuten rum zu kommen, dann lacht sich ein VW Testfahrer schlapp, der im Scirocco R mit Frontantrieb in 8:15 rum ist.


----------



## Burn_out (17. Mai 2012)

Natürlich. Es gab ja mal diesen netten "Test" wo glaueb Sabine Schmitz mit einem Wohnwagen sogar schneller war als mancher Porschefahrer.

Als normaler Teilnehmer am Straßenverkehr würde ich sogar anzweifeln ob man einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen Front und Heckantrieb bemerkt. Da gab es doch auch mal diese Umfrage wo ein hoher prozentualer Anteil an 1er BMW Fahrer dachte sie haben Frontantrieb

Für mich selber sind bei der Fahrleistungen nur 2 Dinge wichtig und zwar wie gut ich überholen kann und der Durchschnittsverbrauch. Mich interessiert da nicht unbedingt ob mein Auto im Grenzbereich vielleicht zuerst mit der Motorhaube oder mit dem Heck im Baum einschlägt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Für mich selber sind bei der Fahrleistungen nur 2 Dinge wichtig und zwar wie gut ich überholen kann und der Durchschnittsverbrauch. Mich interessiert da nicht unbedingt ob mein Auto im Grenzbereich vielleicht zuerst mit der Motorhaube oder mit dem Heck im Baum einschlägt.


 
Kann ich absolut verstehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das wenigstens 99% der Autos auf unseren Straßen deutlich mehr können als deren Besitzer, mich selbst selbstverständlich mit eingeschlossen.

Insofern freue ich mich auch das mein Verbrauch mittlerweile bei 11 Litern/ 100 km liegt und wenn ich überholen will, dann klappt das eigentlich auch immer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Da gab es doch auch mal diese Umfrage wo ein hoher prozentualer Anteil an 1er BMW Fahrer dachte sie haben Frontantrieb


Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Man merkt doch, ob man einen frontangetriebenen oder heckangetrieben Wagen fährt 
Ich merke den Heckantrieb immer bei regennasser Fahrbahn, da will meiner oft gerne hinten weg, beim Beschleunigen, die Elektronik bremst ihn aber immer schön ein, so wie es soll


----------



## turbosnake (17. Mai 2012)

@IT

Was wäre dann nützliche Austattung?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @IT
> 
> Was wäre dann nützliche Austattung?


 


ESP (ist eigentlich kein Extra)
Scheibenbremsen rundum
Klima
Sitzheizung
Autotelefon/ BT
Tempomat (ACC)
Spurhalteassistent
Kolisionsassistent
Bi-Xenon
Fernlichtassistent
Abblendende Innen- und Aussenspiegel
Reifendruck-Kontrollanzeige
Akkustik Parking
Navigation
Automatisch anklappende Aussenspiegel
Mittelarmlehne
Multifunktionslenkrad
Zentralverriegelung
Allrad (muss man nicht haben, schadet der Sicherheit aber auch nicht)
Mehr geht natürlich immer  .


----------



## turbosnake (17. Mai 2012)

Ich greife mir mal ein paar Punkte heraus:
Mittelarmlehne- damit man noch weniger Platz hat. Ich verstehe sowas vorallem bei Familien Vans nicht, ist dort gar nichts ist es praktsicher.
Zentralverriegelung Das ist praktisch ohne ist es total nervig
Und ob Scheibenbremsen immer besser sind sind auch die Frage, die sollen bei kleinen Autos hinten zT Vorteile haben.
Klima ist praktisch, aber wenn man die Fenster auf hat bekommt auch recht schnell wieder bessere Temp.

Und du hast ABS vergessen, imho wichtiger als der Rest deiner Liste davon ist auch der größte Teil zum fahren unwichtig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mittelarmlehne- damit man noch weniger Platz hat. Ich verstehe sowas vorallem bei Familien Vans nicht, ist dort gar nichts ist es praktsicher.



Ohne Mittelarmlehne sind längere Streecken recht anstrengend. Und bei meinem Wagen ist ordentlich Innenbreite vorhanden, da paßt das schon.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und ob Scheibenbremsen immer besser sind sit auch die Frage, die sollen bei kleinen Autos hinten zT Vorteile haben.



Ich kenne kein Auto mit Trommelbremsen welches die Werte erreicht die heute mit Scheibenbremsen möglich sind. Vom Fading fange ich lieber garnicht erst an.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Klima ist praktisch, aber wenn man die Fenster auf hat bekommt auch recht schnell wieder bessere Temp.



Den Trick habe ich schon häufiger gehört aber noch nie gesehen. Sowohl im Auto als auch in der Wohnung werde ich wohl kaum meine geliebten 18°C erreichen wenn ich bei 35°C das Fenster auf mache. Da spielt die Physik wohl kaum mit.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und du hast ABS vergessen, imho wichtiger als der Rest.


 
ESP baut unter anderem auf den ABS Sensoren auf. Und heute dürfte ABS eine Marktdurchdringung bei uns von knapp 100% haben.
Aber um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen:



ABS
ASR
ESP
CBC
BAS
Einzelradaufhängung
Sicherheitsfahrgastzelle
Sicherheitsgurte
Gurtstraffer
Airbags
Und falls ich sonst noch was an standardmässiger Sicherheitsausstattung vergessen haben könnte  .


----------



## Burn_out (17. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Man merkt doch, ob man einen frontangetriebenen oder heckangetrieben Wagen fährt
> Ich merke den Heckantrieb immer bei regennasser Fahrbahn, da will meiner oft gerne hinten weg, beim Beschleunigen, die Elektronik bremst ihn aber immer schön ein, so wie es soll



Hier habe ich nochmal den Artikel. Es gibt aber sicherlich noch weitere( deutsche) Quellen dafür.

80 percent of BMW 1-Series drivers think the car is a front-wheel drive


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und du hast ABS vergessen, imho wichtiger als der Rest deiner Liste davon ist auch der größte Teil zum fahren unwichtig.


 
ABS ist doch seit über 10Jahren schon Pflicht bei in der EU verkauften Neufahrzeugen .


----------



## turbosnake (17. Mai 2012)

Laut Wiki gibt es nur eine Selbstverpflichtung:Antiblockiersystem.
Sonst wären viele Autos leider nicht mehr da.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Hier habe ich nochmal den Artikel. Es gibt aber sicherlich noch weitere( deutsche) Quellen dafür.
> 
> 80 percent of BMW 1-Series drivers think the car is a front-wheel drive


 
Wahnsinn, kaum zu glauben.
In dem Licht macht es aber auch absolut Sinn, dass BMW ins Fronttriebler-Geschäft einsteigt. Danke für die Info!


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Klima ist praktisch, aber wenn man die Fenster auf hat bekommt auch recht schnell wieder bessere Temp.


Mach mal im Sommer bei 30° das Fenster auf und versuch den Innenraum auf 22° runterzukühlen.


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meine Klimaanlage in den letzten zwei Sommern nur einmal benutzt um zu testen ob sie überhaupt funktioniert. Danach haben mir Fenster gereicht ...


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mach mal im Sommer bei 30° das Fenster auf und versuch den Innenraum auf 22° runterzukühlen.


 
Ich glaube er meint die typische Gewächshaus-Temperaturen im Auto. Wenn draussen 30°C sind können es im Auto auch mal 50°C sein


----------



## >ExX< (17. Mai 2012)

Ihr verwechselt einfach nur die reale Temperatur mit der gefühlten Temperatur.

Er hat sich falsch ausgedrückt, aber meinte die gefühlte Temperatur.
Ich kann die gefühlte Temperatur auch mit 35°C absenken, dann muss man nur sehr schnell fahren.
Edit: Ab einer Temperatur von 36°C findet keine Abkühlung mehr statt, egal wie schnell man fährt


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2012)

Ich gehe die ganzen Zeit vom fühlen aus.  Halte eh nichts die Temp auf 18° zu kühlen wenn es draußen 30° sind.

Und ja ich meine die Temp wenn das Auto in paar Stunden stehen lässt und es darin sau warm ist.


----------



## Woohoo (18. Mai 2012)

Dafür gibt es doch die unterschiedlichen Klimazonen im Auto. Der Fahrer wenn er will 18°C und der Beifahrer 30°C.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2012)

Gibt es nicht, dazu ist der Wagen meiner Eltern zu alt.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss kein Nachteil sein. Eine Klimaanlage z.B. kann auf dem Track schon nach wenigen Runden den Gewichtsnachteil durch eine höhere Konzentration des Fahrers mehr als aufwiegen. Und wenn der Sportwagen ein Kennzeichen hat, sprich primär im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegt wird, dann haben die meisten modernen Ausstattungsdetails ihre Berechtigung, da si eden Großteil der Zeit mehr nutzen als auf dem Track schaden. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann ist wahrscheinlich keiner von uns in der Lage, so hart am Limit zu fahren als dass 5 kg mehr oder weniger das Zünglein an der Waage wären.
> 
> Auf AMS TV läuft regelmässig die Ausfahrt eines Gumpert Club auf der NS und wenn die sich freuen mit ihren 600PS+ Boliden in unter 9 Minuten rum zu kommen, dann lacht sich ein VW Testfahrer schlapp, der im Scirocco R mit Frontantrieb in 8:15 rum ist.



In meinen Augen ist die Gumpert Apollo der Audi Sportler und nicht der R8.... Die Apollo ist zwar nur aus Audi Teilen aber doch fast ein Audi auch wenn gumpert drauf steht....
Zudem entwickelt vom Technischen Leiters des Ur-Quattros....


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich gehe die ganzen Zeit vom fühlen aus.  Halte eh nichts die Temp auf 18° zu kühlen wenn es draußen 30° sind.


 
Ich kenne diesbezgl. den schlauen Spruch das man die Klima maximal 5°C unter Außentemperatur stellen soll, da man sonst krank würde. Komisch das keiner im Winter auf die Idee kommt, die Heizung nur 5°C über Außentemperatur zu stellen.

Egal. Im Sommer sind meine 2 schönsten Orte mein Auto und meine Wohnung, da laufen die Klimas schön auf 18°C, genau mein "Wetter"  .


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kenne diesbezgl. den schlauen Spruch das man die Klima maximal 5°C unter Außentemperatur stellen soll, da man sonst krank würde. Komisch das keiner im Winter auf die Idee kommt, die Heizung nur 5°C über Außentemperatur zu stellen.
> 
> Egal. Im Sommer sind meine 2 schönsten Orte mein Auto und meine Wohnung, da laufen die Klimas schön auf 18°C, genau mein "Wetter"  .


 
jap ich steh auch auf kühl... zum Glück brauche Ich keine Klima, bei mir ist es generell Kalt.


----------



## Mosed (18. Mai 2012)

Klimaanlage ist genau genommen auch eine Sicherheitsausstattung und nicht nur Komfort. Hitze hat nämlich in gewissen Bereichen die gleiche Wirkung wie Alkohol.

Hitze gefährlich wie Alkohol - Märkische Oderzeitung
Unfallrisiko steigt: Hitze im Auto wirkt wie Alkohol


Also spätestens im Winter sollte man merken, ob man Front- oder Heckantrieb hat. Wobei die befragten Personen wahrscheinlich einfach keine Ahnung haben und das Fahrverhalten nicht zuordnen können. Wobei man meinen müsste, dass ein BMW Kauf ein bewußter Kauf ist mit entsprechender Informierung vorher. Und nicht ein "Ich brauch ein Auto, also kauf ich mal eins"-Kauf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Also spätestens im Winter sollte man merken, ob man Front- oder Heckantrieb hat. Wobei die befragten Personen wahrscheinlich einfach keine Ahnung haben und das Fahrverhalten nicht zuordnen können. Wobei man meinen müsste, dass ein BMW Kauf ein bewußter Kauf ist mit entsprechender Informierung vorher. Und nicht ein "Ich brauch ein Auto, also kauf ich mal eins"-Kauf.


 
Ich vermute das liegt nicht unwesentlich daran, dass auch BMW seit rund 15 Jahren auf "sicheres" Untersteuern setzt.
Ich habe mal einen paradoxen Vergleichstest zwischen 1er BMW und VW Scirocco gesehen, bei dem der 1er untersteuerte und der Scirocco übersteuerte. Verrückte Welt  .

Aber wenn man mal ehrlich ist, dann wird ein BMW typicherweise weit jenseits irgendeiner Über- oder Untersteuertendenz bewegt und Fabrikate mit Frontantrieb ebenso.


----------



## Falk (18. Mai 2012)

Naja. Für die meisten sollte es egal sein, welche Räder angetrieben sind, solange man vorwärts kommt. Dieses "Spaß haben mit Heckantrieb" wird ja im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr eher selten zum tragen kommen. Nur zuviel Drehmoment an der Vorderachse nervt...

Edith sagt: da war ich mit Kaffee holen zu langsam...


----------



## Mosed (18. Mai 2012)

Ja, aber wenn man versucht in Schnee anzufahren und die hinteren Räder durchdrehen... z.B.
Oder das Heck wegdreht beim Gasgeben, weil man versucht im Schnee auf einer Schräge auszuparken und das ESP dafür ausgeschaltet hat.

Das dürfte mit dem Fronttrieber schwer umsetzbar sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Mai 2012)

Die meisten Autofahrer schalten ihr ESP nicht aus. Entsprechend ist auch die Antischlupfregelung stets "online", da dreht dann nicht viel durch.


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hab bisher den Heckantrieb nicht vermisst, obwohl ich auch schon Autos mit Heckantrieb hatte. Beim normalen fahren merkt man das eh kaum bis gar nicht... lediglich bei Regen und starkem Gasfuss kann man es provozieren.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Mai 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint die typische Gewächshaus-Temperaturen im Auto. Wenn draussen 30°C sind können es im Auto auch mal 50°C sein


 Auch wenn man den Innenraum dann auf 30° "runtergekühlt" hat, fängt man vorallem bei längeren Fahrten am Rücken an zu schwitzen wie sau. Da kommt der Fahrtwind nämlich nicht hin.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beim normalen fahren merkt man das eh kaum bis gar nicht...



Man merkt das sehr wohl: Beim Heckantrieb hat man keine Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung. 300c ist meine erste Heckschleuder (davor nur Fronantrieb) und der Unterschied ist für mein Empfinden sehr groß, da selbst bei starker Beschleunigung man das Lenkrad mit zwei Fingern halten kann, während man bei einem Fronttriebler das Lenkrad richtig fest halten muss, damit die Karre nicht in den Strassengraben abhaut.


----------



## ich558 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich will nach Monaco  Da hat man noch eine andere Einstellung zu unvernünftigen Autos als in Deutschland 
Hamann Hawk SLS Roadster Accelerations! + Epic Exotic Car Combo! - 1080p HD - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die meisten Autofahrer schalten ihr ESP nicht aus. Entsprechend ist auch die Antischlupfregelung stets "online", da dreht dann nicht viel durch.


 
Bei unserem alten 5er hat die DSC irgendwie immer sehr spät eingegriffen. Wenn man im Winter bei Schnee in einer Kurve zu viel Gas gegeben hat, ist er hinten weggegangen und man konnte Querfahren, bis zu einem bestimmten Winkel 
Bei meinem 1er und unserem Z4 hingegen greift das Stabilitätsprogramm sofort ein, ist wohl von Auto zu Auto unterschiedlich


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Mai 2012)

An alle Wankel kritiker  Ich finde den Sound schon recht geil  Den Link wollte ich vor 2 Tagen bereits Posten hab es aber vergessen  Zudem der RX-8 im video find ich auch optisch recht geil 
RX-8


----------



## roadgecko (18. Mai 2012)

Aber oben rum hört der sich dank der extremen Drehzahl an wie ein Motorrad


----------



## Burn_out (18. Mai 2012)

So langsam kommt der nächste Fauxpas bei Audi ans Tageslicht. Nach  bekannten Bremsproblemen beim Audi RS3 scheint es jetzt auch Probleme  mit der Steuerkette zu geben und das schon bei unter 10.000 Kilometern.

In den Foren kommen langsam Zustände hoch wie damals beim 3.2 Quattrohttp://tdu.gameprophets.com/forum/images/eivissa/smilies/facepalm.gif

So hört sich das dann an:
Video_Geraeusch Pictures, Video_Geraeusch Images, Video_Geraeusch Photos, Video_Geraeusch Videos - Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Offiziell wird es erstmal ein Update geben seitens Audi, dass die Leistung unter bestimmten Bedingungen drosselt.

Man könnte natürlich auch behaupten, Audi will damit mögliche Defekte innerhalb der Garantiezeit vermeiden.

Tjoa, Kosten sparen ist doch geil


----------



## roadgecko (18. Mai 2012)

Welche Zustände gab es den bei dem 3.2 Quattro ?

Ich kenne da auch jemanden der mit seinem A6 3.2 vor kurzem in der Werkstatt war weil der Motor nicht ganz rund lief.


----------



## fctriesel (18. Mai 2012)

VAG und Steuerkette, das bekommen die schon seit dem Golf 3 nicht hin. 
http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/aktion/Attachment.html?attachmentId=707830

Der 3.2 V6 im A6 hat übrigens nichts mit dem 3.2 VR6 im A3 zu tun.


----------



## Burn_out (18. Mai 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Welche Zustände gab es den bei dem 3.2 Quattro ?
> 
> Ich kenne da auch jemanden der mit seinem A6 3.2 vor kurzem in der Werkstatt war weil der Motor nicht ganz rund lief.


 
Ging im Jahr 2004 sogar bis ins Fernsehen.

Skandal Pfusch beim Audi A3 3.2 Quattro 8p - YouTube


----------



## Falk (18. Mai 2012)

Ja, jeder VR6-Fahrer hat wahrscheinlich ein spezielles Sparschwein, in das das Geld für den Kettenwechsel geht - das ist nämlich kein billiger Spaß. Die Diskussionen/Informationen dazu habe ich auch schon gelesen, meiner klingt noch unauffällig


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich will nach Monaco


 Jetzt rate mal wo ich in 1,5 Wochen hinfahre


----------



## watercooled (18. Mai 2012)

Nach Bayern!


----------



## Zoon (18. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zumindest wusste Audi es, mit dem S1.



hmmmmm  Mythos Allrad | Motor-Kritik.de


----------



## ich558 (18. Mai 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt rate mal wo ich in 1,5 Wochen hinfahre



Du Schwein


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Man merkt das sehr wohl: Beim Heckantrieb hat man keine Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung. 300c ist meine erste Heckschleuder (davor nur Fronantrieb) und der Unterschied ist für mein Empfinden sehr groß, da selbst bei starker Beschleunigung man das Lenkrad mit zwei Fingern halten kann, während man bei einem Fronttriebler das Lenkrad richtig fest halten muss, damit die Karre nicht in den Strassengraben abhaut.


 
Also ich weiß nicht welche FWD du gefahren bist, also ich bin schon einiges gefahren und kein Auto davon hat so am Lenkrad gerissen das ich ex richtig fest halten musste. Man merkt es im Lenkrad das steht ausser Frage, aber mit zwei Fingern kann man das ebenfalls halten.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht welche FWD du gefahren bist


 
Von den ordentlich motorisierten einen Ford Cougar V6 2.5l 170PS und einen Honda Civic Type R EP3 200PS. Bei maximaler Beschleunigung war es undenkbar das Lenkrad mit zwei Fingern zu halten, besonders dann, wenn es um die Kurve ging. Mit dem 300c kein Problem, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der mehr als 2,5x mehr Drehmoment hat.


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2012)

Jetzt geht es um die Kurvenbeschleunigung? Dafür besteht beim Hecktriebler die Gefahr das der Arsch rum kommt. Aber bei normaler Fahrweise, merkt man nicht wirklich viel Unterschied.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2012)

Es soll auch Peugeots geben, die übersteuern.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Mai 2012)

War heute Nachmittag bei Bentley & Aston Martin München. 

Sowohl im Rapide, Virage, als auch im neuen Continental GT und in einem Mulsanne gesessen. Der Mulsanne soll morgen verkauft werden, habe ich dann später erfahren.. wahrscheinlich weil ich mich extra dafür ein wenig schicker angezogen hatte, haben sie sich anfangs nicht getraut, mich wieder rauszubitten. 

War schon ein Erlebnis, wenngleich ich sie natürlich am liebsten alle mal gefahren hätte. Am besten gefallen hat mir (natürlich) der Continental GT.. wobei es wirklich ein 2+2 Sitzer ist - wenn ich vorne sitze, passt hinter mir praktisch niemand mehr rein.

Naja, jetzt bin ich glücklich, und morgen darf ich weiterlernen.  Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt noch genauer, wofür.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Von den ordentlich motorisierten einen Ford Cougar V6 2.5l 170PS und einen Honda Civic Type R EP3 200PS.


 
Das sind jetzt aber nicht unbedingt die Fronttriebler die für die kultivierteste Umsetzung bekannt sind. Von diesen Kandidaten würde ich keine Regel bezgl. einer kompletten Technologie ableiten.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2012)

Mal ne Zwischenfrage: Was würdet ihr für Sommerreifen fürn 1,4l Golf 4 nehmen? Im Moment sind 205 55 R16 auf den originalen Trendline-Felgen drauf, sind aber zwei von runter.


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2012)

Grüße vom 24 Stunden Rennen!


----------



## Burn_out (19. Mai 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne Zwischenfrage: Was würdet ihr für Sommerreifen fürn 1,4l Golf 4 nehmen? Im Moment sind 205 55 R16 auf den originalen Trendline-Felgen drauf, sind aber zwei von runter.


 Ich kaufe immer den Testsieger vom ADAC.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Mai 2012)

Markenreifen a la Pirelli, Dunlop, Toyo o.ä.
Aber NIEMALS BinIchBilligRangekommen-Reifen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests/reifen/sommerreifen/2012_Sommerreifen_Test_205_55_R16.aspx


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Link. 

Was haltet ihr von Barum? Kam mein Dad gerade drauf weil er die 225er (?) auf seinem hat und meinte die wären ganz gut.


----------



## roadgecko (19. Mai 2012)

Die unterschiede merkt man doch erst im Grenzbereich oder bei starker Nässe. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, das man billig reifen nehmen soll aber  so aussagen wie sind ganz gut sind dann recht schwammig. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen mit Vredestein. Die sind auch ein bisschen günstiger als die alt bekannten.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Mai 2012)

Den Namen hab ich schon gelesen / gehört.
Wir hatten bisher keinen Reifen von denen.
Ich persönlich würde mir aber (vom Bauchgefühl her) keinen kaufen.
Begründen kann ichs aber nicht warum.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Mai 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne Zwischenfrage: Was würdet ihr für Sommerreifen fürn 1,4l Golf 4 nehmen? Im Moment sind 205 55 R16 auf den originalen Trendline-Felgen drauf, sind aber zwei von runter.


 
Wenn du Geld dafür hast: Pirelli, Conti

Wenn nicht: Marschall, gislaved oder sowas, mit einem 1.4 Liter fährst du wahrschienlich auch nicht mit 180 durch kurven


----------



## >ExX< (19. Mai 2012)

Wenn der überhaupt 180 schafft

Tut mir leid der musste raus xD

Toyo reifen sind eigentlich ganz gut und dabei gar nichtmal teuer


----------



## watercooled (19. Mai 2012)

Schau dir mal die Sport Contact an. Sind überall gut bewertet und Preislich OK


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2012)

Die Conti Sport Contact hatte ich auf dem TT in 19" und 255er Breite rundum drauf. Und sie haben gut funktioniert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2012)

Guckt ihr auch schön das 24h Rennen


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2012)

Viel zu langweilig...


----------



## >ExX< (19. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Guckt ihr auch schön das 24h Rennen


 
wo läuft das eigentlich?
auch im free tv?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> wo läuft das eigentlich?
> auch im free tv?


 
Auf Sport1


----------



## >ExX< (19. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf Sport1


 
stimmt, erkennt man aber nix im dunklen, guck ich lieber ARD - the italian job


----------



## fctriesel (20. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Toyo reifen sind eigentlich ganz gut und dabei gar nichtmal teuer


Grip gut aber horrender Verschleiß. Für ein Alltagsfahrzeug nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Für was großartig in Reifen investieren wenn man einen 1.4L Motor hat? Da tun es auch die günstigen Reifen.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Grip gut aber horrender Verschleiß. Für ein Alltagsfahrzeug nicht empfehlenswert.


 
Ist das wirklich so extrem?


----------



## Mosed (20. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für was großartig in Reifen investieren wenn man einen 1.4L Motor hat? Da tun es auch die günstigen Reifen.


 
Was haben das Verhalten bei Nässe, Schnee, Kälte, Hitze und Bremsweg mit der Motorleistung zu tun? ...


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben das Verhalten bei Nässe, Schnee, Kälte, Hitze und Bremsweg mit der Motorleistung zu tun? ...



Frag ich mich auch gerade..
Kauf einfach die teuren, und gut ist. Meine Güte, man hat so viel tolle Sicherheitsausstattung an Bord, aber auch weiterhin nur 4 Reifen, die den einzigen Kontakt mit der Umwelt (Straße) herstellen, und da soll dann gespart werden. Geht mir nicht in den Kopf..


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Guckt ihr auch schön das 24h Rennen



Grad vom Nürburgring heim gekommen. Seit heut mittag um 11 war ich dort. War echt super. Geiles Wetter, geile Show und tolle Atmosphäre. Jetzt was essen und im Bett noch bissel den Livestream auf Sport1 gucken. Hat sich echt gelohnt.

Nächstes Jahr muss ich aber dran denken, nicht mehr über die Hohe Acht heimzufahren. Das is echt die Hölle. Und die ganzen besoffenen Fans, die dir da von links und rechts ausem Dunkel vors Auto taumeln, dass ist schweinegefährlich.


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was haben das Verhalten bei Nässe, Schnee, Kälte, Hitze und Bremsweg mit der Motorleistung zu tun? ...


 
Ich habe nicht Linglong oder sonstigen Mist angesprochen, aber bei einem derart kleinen Motor braucht man keinen Reifen für 100Euro. Da reichen Mainstream Reifen auch aus... und die Motorleistung hat sehr viel mit den Reifen zu tun. Zwischen zwei Kurven erreicht der kleine Motor 80km/h und der große vielleicht 150km/h... da macht es dann schon einen bedeutenden Unterschied. Auch würde ich persönlich bei 180km/h ein weniger schlechtes Gefühl haben als bei 260km/h wenn günstige Reifen montiert sind. 

Da er nach Sommerreifen gefragt hat, wird ihn Schnee und Kälte wohl wenig interessieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2012)

Billig Reifen versagen nicht erst bei 100 km/h +, sondern schon bei 30 und 50 km/h. Insofern hat das nichts mit der Motorleistung zu tun.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Mai 2012)

Versteh den falschen Geiz auch nicht. Der ADAC Testsieger kostet laut idealo um die 70€. Mit Versand endet man dann bei 300€ für 4 Stück , das finde ich voll ok.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Billig Reifen versagen nicht erst bei 100 km/h +, sondern schon bei 30 und 50 km/h. Insofern hat das nichts mit der Motorleistung zu tun.


 
Ach ja? 

Unter welchen Bedinungen denn? Haben alle Billig Reifen die gleiche Gummi-Mischung? Ab wann ist Billig?

Klar hat das was mit der Motorleistung zu tun, schon mal einen Polo mit 75Ps Reifenquitschend durch die Strassen jagen sehen? Wo wird wohl der Pneu mehr beansprucht, im Motorsport oder von einem Omi in einem Decheveaux?

Unsere "abgelaufenen" Pneus, würden in Afrika auf holperigem Gelände noch 3 Jahre gefahren werden. 

Nur weil man mehr zahlt, muss das Produkt nicht besser sein.

Skoda ist auch günstiger und hat 100% genau den gleichen Motor drin wie Audi, VW etc.

Wenn du an eine Audi-Austellung gehst kriegst du Kaffe und Cremeschnitten, gehst du nebenan in die VW Halle, kriegst du Bratwurst etc. Das gleiche Produkt, ein bisschen anders eingepackt. Naja .. Marketing halt.

Gleichwohl wie sich einige nur Nike kaufen, weil es ein "Gutzeichen" draufgestickt hat von irgendeinem armen Menschen der Nächtelang nähen muss (wird ja zwar maschinell gemacht hehe)


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> Unter welchen Bedinungen denn? Haben alle Billig Reifen die gleiche Gummi-Mischung? Ab wann ist Billig?



Billig ist dann wenn der Preis das Hauptkriterium ist und nicht mehr die Produkteigenschaft.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Klar hat das was mit der Motorleistung zu tun, schon mal einen Polo mit 75Ps Reifenquitschend durch die Strassen jagen sehen? Wo wird wohl der Pneu mehr beansprucht, im Motorsport oder von einem Omi in einem Decheveaux?



Bei diversen Tests von "Billigreifen" versagten diese schon bei Geschwindigkeiten um die 50 km/h, sprich der Bremsweg war signifikant länger. Und 50 km/h kann jedes normale Fahrzeug in einer mehr oder weniger vertrettbaren Zeit aufbauen.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Unsere "abgelaufenen" Pneus, würden in Afrika auf holperigem Gelände noch 3 Jahre gefahren werden.



Ich bin in Malindi (Ost Afrika) mit einem 40 Jahre alten Taxi gefahren, da konntest du durch die Schaltmanschette den Boden sehen. WIr schaukelten mit vollkommen fertigen Stoßdämpfern vor uns hin während wir von einem Fahrrad überholt wurden.
Ich hoffe du wünschst dir solche Zustände nicht in unseren Breitengraden.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nur weil man mehr zahlt, muss das Produkt nicht besser sein.



Oftmals stimmt das. Aber nicht unbedingt bei Reifen.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Skoda ist auch günstiger und hat 100% genau den gleichen Motor drin wie Audi, VW etc.



Das ist richtig und falsch zugleich. Richtig ist, dass Skoda sich an den neuesten VW Errungenschaften bedienen darf. Richtig ist aber auch, dass viele Technologien für Skoda lange Zeit oder für immer Vorbehalten bleiben. Z.B. wird kein Skoda in den nächsten 10 Jahren auf dem modularen Längsbaukasten entstehen, nur auf dem billigeren Querbaukasten. Ebenso kommen weder die großen Diesel- noch Ottomotoren zu Skoda. So könnte man ewig weiter machen.
oder auf den Punkt gebracht. Die Hausmannskost aus dem VW Regal wird man bei Skoda bekommen, die leckeren Sachen eher nicht.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn du an eine Audi-Austellung gehst kriegst du Kaffe und Cremeschnitten, gehst du nebenan in die VW Halle, kriegst du Bratwurst etc. Das gleiche Produkt, ein bisschen anders eingepackt. Naja .. Marketing halt.



Ok, wenn alles das gleiche ist. Was ist dann das VW-Schwestermodell zum A4/ A5/ A6/ A7? Sprich modularer Längsbaukasten.
Deine Aussage paßt nur zu den günstigen Modellen wie dem A1 (Polo) oder dem A3 (Golf), ab dem A4 geht die Rechnung schon lange nicht mehr auf.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Gleichwohl wie sich einige nur Nike kaufen, weil es ein "Gutzeichen" draufgestickt hat von irgendeinem armen Menschen der Nächtelang nähen muss (wird ja zwar maschinell gemacht hehe)


 
....während der 5 Euro Turnschuh von einer deutschen Fachkraft für 35,- Euro/ Stunde genäht wird?


----------



## Mosed (20. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Klar hat das was mit der Motorleistung zu tun, schon mal einen Polo mit 75Ps Reifenquitschend durch die Strassen jagen sehen?
> 
> Unsere "abgelaufenen" Pneus, würden in Afrika auf holperigem Gelände noch 3 Jahre gefahren werden.


 
Was hat das mit der Qualität der Reifen zu tun, ob man quietschend durch die Strassen fahren kann? ISt nur eine Frage der Leistung. Auch ein 120€ Reifen wird quietschen, wenn du mit durchdrehenden Reifen fährst. Das Fahrzeug mit 70 PS wird den Burn-Out halt nur nicht mehr bei 40 km/h hinbekommen...

Afrika. Ja, genau. Die fahren ja auch so schnell wie wir, haben viel Regen und Schnee... Und im Gelände zwischen 3 Gnus und 4 Elefanten kommt es natürlich auch auf dem Bremsweg an. Nicht zu vergessen, dass man im Gelände mit 80 km/h um scharfe Kurven fährt. Und die Anzahl an Verkehrstoten ist genauso niedrig wie in Deutschland.



Warum wird eigentlich immer bei den elementaren Dingen gespart?

Die teuersten Felgen sind nicht gut genug, irgendein anderes Tuningszeug  muss rein, aber bloß nicht die Reifen-Testsieger für 70€ das Stück  kaufen.
Die Reifen sind das einzige, was das Fahrzeug mit der Fahrbahn  verbindet. Und wenn man bei 50 km/h in der Stadt 3m mehr oder weniger  Bremsweg hat, kann das einen Unfall oder nicht bedeuten.
Die besten Reifen in den Tests sind nur wenige € teuer als weniger bessere. Also völlig egal. Einmal weniger besaufen in der Disko und gut ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was haben quietschende Reifen mit der Qualität der Reifen zu tun? Auch ein 120€ Reifen wird quietschen, wenn du einen Burn-Out machst. Das Fahrzeug mit 70 PS wird den Burn-Out halt nur nicht mehr bei 40 km/h hinbekommen...
> 
> Afrika. Ja, genau. Die fahren ja auch so schnell wie wir, haben viel Regen und Schnee... Und im Gelände zwischen 3 Gnus und 4 Elefanten kommt es natürlich auch auf dem Bremsweg an. Nicht zu vergessen, dass man im Gelände mit 80 km/h um scharfe Kurven fährt. Und die Anzahl an Verkehrstoten ist genauso niedrig wie in Deutschland.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Quietschen war eher gemeint weil der Polo gar nicht so einen Schlupf erreichen kann dass die Räder durchdrehen...

Nein in Afrika fahren sie keine Autos, haben auch keine Städte und Häuser, geschweige den Menschen. Ausserdem ist der Verkehr so gut gereglet dass man auch nie bremsen muss.

Ausserdem kann es auch in Afrika schneien.

Habe gesagt dass ich auf einen 1.4 Liter Polo nicht unbedingt die teuersten Pneus montieren will. Da reichen die Billigpneus. Würden sie nicht den Sicherheitsrichtlinien entsprechen dürften sie gar nicht verkauft werden. Ist das so schwierig zu verstehen?

Hab auf den Leon FR abt meiner Eltern auch Pirellipneus für je 170.- montiert. Ist aber auch ein anderes Auto. 240 zu 70 PS ist da schon ein Unterschied.
Macht doch was ihr wollt, aber wer schon mal mit einem Polo gefahren ist, weiss dass man damit eh nicht so rassig fahren kann, da kannst du auch auf den Felgen fahren.

Mit den 3m mehr Bremsweg oder nicht, kommt da auf ganz verschiedene Faktoren darauf an. Der Rainsport Reifen ist auch ein Sommerreifen mit besten Eigenschaften im Regen. Der schlägt da auch top Markenreifen. Der ist auch günstig. Ausserdem dann kauf dir doch all Jahr neue Pneu wenn du so sicher sein willst, pro Millimeter weniger Profil steigt schliesslich auch die Aquaplaning Gefahr. 

Wenn ihr so Angst vor allem habt, dann kauf euch doch einfach einen Gummianzug und lauft in der  Kanalisation rum 

So lange besoffene und 80 jährige Leute auf der Strasse rumfahren, spielt es keine Rolle ob du jetzt nen Gislaved oder Michelin hast. Wenn dir der Opa wenn Stau ist in den Arsch fährt--
Der Unterschied ist einfach nicht sooooooooooooooo groooooooooooooooooooosssssssssss, im Gegenzug zu all den anderen Gefahren.

100 % Sicherheit gibt es nie. Und solange ein Mensch oder eine vom Menschen gemachte Maschine im Spiel ist, sowieso nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die neuen günstigen Reifen entsprechen wenigstens den neuen Technologien und werden jedes Jahr getestet.


 
Eben nicht. Stimmt sie werden jedes Jahr getestet, um dann wieder durch zu fallen. Aber leider ohen die neueste Technologie. Denn das treibt den Preis nach oben.


----------



## Gatsch (20. Mai 2012)

ich schmeiß mal eine zwischen frage rein ^^

hat eigentlich das profil muster auch einen einfluss auf den gripp,bremsweg usw?

oder is des wirklich nur dass bei regen des wasser "ablaufen" kann?

mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere "abgelaufenen" Pneus, würden in Afrika auf holperigem Gelände noch 3 Jahre gefahren werden.
> 
> Gleichwohl wie sich einige nur Nike kaufen, weil es ein "Gutzeichen" draufgestickt hat von irgendeinem armen Menschen der Nächtelang nähen muss (wird ja zwar maschinell gemacht hehe)



Alleine die erste Bemerkung disqualifiziert doch eigentlich schon den ganzen Rest. So ein völliger Unsinn.. was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Deine verwaschenen, ausgefranzten Klamotten werden auch noch in Afrika getragen, kannst ja ab jetzt anfangen, dich an Kleidersammelstellen zu bedienen. 

Und die zweite Bemerkung.. natürlich kauft jeder nur Pirelli Reifen, weil da Pirelli draufsteht, und nicht was anderes. Klare Sache.

...


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2012)

Gatsch schrieb:


> ich schmeiß mal eine zwischen frage rein ^^
> 
> hat eigentlich das profil muster auch einen einfluss auf den gripp,bremsweg usw?
> 
> ...


 
Jo, das hat auch einfluss drauf


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Quelle? Bezweifle ich nämlich, ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, das die Anzahl der Rinnen eine Rolle spielt - also wie viel Oberfläche dadurch eingenommen wird.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2012)

Hui, da hab ich mit meiner Frage ja was ausgelöst  . Ich denke mal das es die Conti werden. Danke für eure Ratschläge und die rege Beteiligung .


----------



## Mosed (20. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Macht doch was ihr wollt, aber wer schon mal mit einem Polo gefahren ist, weiss dass man damit eh nicht so rassig fahren kann, da kannst du auch auf den Felgen fahren.


 
Was hat Sicherheit diesbezüglich mit rassig fahren zu tun? Wenn dir bei 30 km/h oder 50 km/h ein Kind vors Auto rennt, ist es völlig egal ob du 70 PS, 500 PS oder 3000 PS hast. Dann kommt es einfach nur drauf an, dass die Bremsanlage des Fahrzeuges was taugt und die Reifen ebenfalls.
Das gleiche bei einem stehenden Hindernis. Entweder du fährst rein oder du bleibst vorher stehen.

Klar ist das von mehreren Faktoren abhängig. Aber nach der Fahrzeugwahl beibt dir nur der Faktor Reifen übrig.


Und außerdem haben wir ja schon geschrieben, dass die guten Reifen nicht viel teurer sind. Der Preis an sich hängt natürlich von der Reifengröße ab.


PS: Auch mit 70 PS kann man im Stand die Räder durchdrehen lassen. Ist nur immer noch die Frage wozu man zum reifen quietschen lassen gute Reifen braucht?


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Quelle? Bezweifle ich nämlich, ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, das die Anzahl der Rinnen eine Rolle spielt - also wie viel Oberfläche dadurch eingenommen wird.


 
Rat mal warum im rennsport slicks gefahren werden^^
Weniger ablaufrinnen = mehr grip beim trockenen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2012)

Dann sind ja Leute mit günstigen Pneus fast Schwerverbrecher oder Mörder LOL

Kinder haben übrigens nicht vor Autos zu laufen. Da bringt dir auch nichts wenn du innerhalb von 1m Bremsen kannst.
Schuld sind dumme Eltern die nicht auf ihre Kinder aufpassen können. 
Habe schon viel kleine Kinder an der Hauptstrasse spielen sehen mit bällen, velo's etc. und das waren etwa 4 jährige. Eltern? Nirgends zu sehen... 

An allem ist dann schon nicht gerade der Pneu schuld Auch an falschem Fahren, wodurch man ja eben meistens Bremsen muss...


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dann sind ja Leute mit günstigen Pneus fast Schwerverbrecher oder Mörder LOL


 
Mindestens, fast schon massenmörder mit tatmotiv die rechtlich und religiös verfolgt werden dürfen


----------



## Mosed (20. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre sogar mindestens mal dafür den Hersteller von billigen Reifen eine Teilschuld an Unfällen zu geben (die auf die Reifenqualität zurückführbar sind), wenn der Reifen deutlich schlechter als der "technisch mögliche Stand" ist. Also die ganzen Chinaböller z.B.
Wer sowas kauft, könnte auch ruhig eine Teilschuld bekommen, ja. Ist ein interessanter Ansatz.

PS: Damit meine ich jetzt die wirklich schlechten Reifen.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich wäre sogar mindestens mal dafür den Hersteller von billigen Reifen eine Teilschuld an Unfällen zu geben, wenn der Reifen deutlich schlechter als der "technisch mögliche Stand" ist. Also die ganzen Chinaböller z.B.
> Wer sowas kauft, könnte auch ruhig eine Teilschuld bekommen, ja. Ist ein interessanter Ansatz.
> 
> PS: Damit meine ich jetzt die wirklich schlechten Reifen.


 
Dann muss halt das kraftfahrtbundesamt oder wer auch immer dafür zuständig ist die dinger einfach verbieten, gut is


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich wäre sogar mindestens mal dafür den Hersteller von billigen Reifen eine Teilschuld an Unfällen zu geben (die auf die Reifenqualität zurückführbar sind), wenn der Reifen deutlich schlechter als der "technisch mögliche Stand" ist. Also die ganzen Chinaböller z.B.
> Wer sowas kauft, könnte auch ruhig eine Teilschuld bekommen, ja. Ist ein interessanter Ansatz.
> 
> PS: Damit meine ich jetzt die wirklich schlechten Reifen.


 
Machen Sie ja auch, darum sage ich ja dass die Billig Reifen nicht so schlecht sind.

Wir sind heute in der Autotechnik derart weit, dass nur noch Finessen kleine Rollen spielen. 

Sonst müsstest du dir ja all Jahr ein neues Auto kaufen, weil deines derart sicherheitstechnisch veraltet ist.
Und immernoch, wir machen die Unfälle, nicht die Reifen. Wenn du mit 100 in eine Wand fährst, können Reifen auch nichts dafür. 

Man muss doch einen Rahmen machen in dem sich die Bremswege bewegen. Machen die Pneus mit, werden sie verkauft, sind sie zu schlecht, dürfen sie nicht verkauft werden. So einfach ist das.
Deshalb kann man sich auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen BILLIGPNEUS kaufen.

Klar kann man alles sicherer machen, aber finanziell und wirtschaftlich sind da Grenzen gesetzt. Ausserdem gäbe es auch  zu viele Menschen auf der Welt wenn wir alle unendlich leben würden.

Wie überall gibt es halt Kompromisse!

Sonst würden wir schon alle in Titan und Carbon verstärkten Karrossen rumfahren mit 200 Airbag und Keramikbremsen. Tun wir aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Rat mal warum im rennsport slicks gefahren werden^^
> Weniger ablaufrinnen = mehr grip beim trockenen



Ach ne.. er hat aber nach Profil*muster* gefragt. Nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?
Dass das Profil an sich was ausmacht, sollte hoffentlich jedem hier klar sein.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Kinder haben übrigens nicht vor Autos zu laufen. Da bringt dir auch nichts wenn du innerhalb von 1m Bremsen kannst.
> Schuld sind dumme Eltern die nicht auf ihre Kinder aufpassen können.
> Habe schon viel kleine Kinder an der Hauptstrasse spielen sehen mit bällen, velo's etc. und das waren etwa 4 jährige. Eltern? Nirgends zu sehen...
> 
> An allem ist dann schon nicht gerade der Pneu schuld Auch an falschem Fahren, wodurch man ja eben meistens Bremsen muss...


 
Und deswegen kann man also nicht mit günstigen/schlechten Reifen fahren, wenn die Kinder dann tot sind, ist es deren Schuld (bzw. der Eltern) oder wie?!

Was sind hier eigentlich in letzter Zeit für unsägliche Idioten unterwegs? Sollte man einfach mal billige Reifen aufs Auto schnallen, oder vor deren Haus auf und ab fahren, bis man mal deren Kinder erwischt... sind sie ja selber schuld, ne?


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn ihr alle so auf Premium Reifen schwört... wer von euch fährt eine größere Bremsanlage als Serie verbaut ist? Damit kann man sicherlich noch 1 bis 2 Meter sparen und das könnte den Kindern auch das Leben retten... Ich habe nie gesagt er soll sich Lingling, Sailun oder Capitol holen. Es gibt auch gute und trotzdem Preiswerte Reifen wie z.B. Maxxis MA Z1, Falken ZIEX ZE-912 oder Barum Barvuris 2. Die sind immerhin trotzdem knapp 50% günstiger als die Premium Reifen und haben eine sehr gute Eigenschaften. Es muss nicht immer der Continental SportContact 3 oder Pirelli Pilot Sport 3 für 150Euro das Stück sein.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Da wir nur Neuwagen haben, sind natürlich keine Extra-Bremsen verbaut. Das wäre ja auch ziemlicher Wahnsinn, wenn jetzt jeder Neuwagenkäufer sich besondere Bremsen dazukauft und dranschrauben lässt. Vor der Reifenwahl steht aber jeder.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Auch die Bremse ist ein Verschleißteil, dort muss man sich auch gedanken macht wenn man sie wechselt.

Oder kauft ihr ein neues Auto wenn sowas verschließen ist?


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Auch die Bremse ist ein Verschleißteil, dort muss man sich auch gedanken macht wenn man sie wechselt.
> 
> Oder kauft ihr ein neues Auto wenn sowas verschließen ist?


 
???
Was hat denn jetzt auf einmal der Verschleiß damit zutun? Wenn sie zu stark abgebaut hat, kommt 'ne neue dran, fertig.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Das auch jeder wenn wer will sich eine andere Bremse aussuchen kann.


----------



## night (20. Mai 2012)

IMPORT UND MUSCLE damit bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Da wir nur Neuwagen haben, sind natürlich keine Extra-Bremsen verbaut. Das wäre ja auch ziemlicher Wahnsinn, wenn jetzt jeder Neuwagenkäufer sich besondere Bremsen dazukauft und dranschrauben lässt. Vor der Reifenwahl steht aber jeder.


 
Das war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint... aber wer wegen 1 Meter mal eben 400Euro mehr für Reifen ausgibt, könnte auch die 2000Euro für maximale Bremsanlagen ausgeben. Jedoch halte ich beides für Unsinnig...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach ne.. er hat aber nach Profil*muster* gefragt. Nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?
> Dass das Profil an sich was ausmacht, sollte hoffentlich jedem hier klar sein.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das Profil macht etwas aus, vorallem wegen der Geräuschentwicklung und dem abführen von Wasser.
wichtiger aber ist die Gummimischung.

Lauf mal ein bisschen rum und schau dir Pneus an autos an. Man darf mit 1.6mm Profil noch rumfahren, neu hat man etwa 8mm. Was ist wohl schlimmer, einer mit einem günstigen Pneu der alle TESTS bestanden hat mit 8mm oder einer mit nem Conti mit 1.6mm?

Es gibt immer etwas besseres. Auto ab 2006 könnte man auch alle ersetzen weil die neueren sicherheitstechnisch besser dastehen. Macht man aber nicht. Ist immerhin normaler Verkehr und nicht ein Rallyrennen auf der Strasse. Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung ist so gemacht dass noch der grösste Volltrottel in dieser Geschwindigkeit sein Auto unter Kontrolle hat. Kommen 2 dieser Volltrottel aufeinander gibts dann halt einen Unfall. Allermeistens ist es menschliches Versagen, in allen anderen Fällen tut es mir leid für die Betroffenen.

Auch könnten alle Menschen laufen, dabei entstehen weniger Unfälle, ausser man stolpert über eine Banane oder läuft in einen Stacheldrahtzaun. XD

Heutige Billigpneus sind 100x besser als die besten Pneus vor 10 Jahren.

Und nochmal dass du es weisst, ich montiere PIRELLI PNEUS, 4 stück 680.-, und ab 3mm wird gewechselt. Auch fahre ich nicht wie der grösste Idiot rum, wenn ich Kinder sehe bremse ich vorher ab und warte nicht ab, ob es vielleicht über die Strasse springt oder nicht, weil man das bei Kinder nicht wissen kann.
Was allerdings Kinder an der Strasse zu suchen haben, weiss ich auch nicht. Ich würde meine Kinder auch nicht neben einem Zuggleis mit einem Ball spielen lassen. Kinder können sich nunmal nicht selbst schützen und autos sind keine ufo's die innerhalb von 1ms senkrecht in die Luft schweben können, oder ausweichen mit lichtgeschwindigkeit...trotz Markenpneu


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Schau dir mal die Tests an, da kommst du mit einem Meter kaum hin.. eher 3+. Das ist eine Autolänge..


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Nokian Z-G2 = ~82Euro
Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 = ~101Euro
Continental Sportconact 5 = ~124Euro 

Hauptsache das teure Produkt kaufen, muss ja am Ende besser sein als ein Noname Produkt.  Das ist genau das was ich die ganze Zeit sage, der Preis sagt überhaupt nichts über die Qualität des Reifens aus. Aber kauft euch von eurem hart verdienten Geld ruhig teure Premium Schlappen, mir kann es ja egal sein.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Gut, dass du das Bild postest - zeigt ja genau, was wir sagen. Ein Ausrutscher nach vorne (Nokian), ansonsten die Premium-Marken auf den Plätzen 1-9: Goodyear, Hankook, Dunlop, Pirelli, Continental, Bridgestone, Goodrich und Uniroyal.
Und wenn man jetzt nicht nur den Bremsweg betrachten würde, sondern alle Faktoren, die zur Performance eines Reifens gehören, wäre der Nokian auch wieder weg.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Geht zwar um Winterreifen, aber läuft aufs selbe hinaus:Winterreifenhysterie 2011 | Motor-Kritik.de

Die Unterscheid sind sehr gering bzw zugunsten der "Premium" Hersteller schön gerechnet.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das Bild postest - zeigt ja genau, was wir sagen. Ein Ausrutscher nach vorne (Nokian), ansonsten die Premium-Marken auf den Plätzen 1-9: Goodyear, Hankook, Dunlop, Pirelli, Continental, Bridgestone, Goodrich und Uniroyal.
> Und wenn man jetzt nicht nur den Bremsweg betrachten würde, sondern alle Faktoren, die zur Performance eines Reifens gehören, wäre der Nokian auch wieder weg.


 
Uniroyal ist auch nicht Premium, habe den Rainsport 2 auf meinem peugeot 306gti6, sind gute Reifen bei Nässe, aber relativ schneller verschleiss. Kosten 100 schweizer Franken, kA was das in Euro ist, aber etwa gleich viel über den Daumen. Bei mittlerem Regen auch bei 140km/h kein Aquaplaning, dank dem guten Profil, vorher hatte ich Pirelli drauf, da war aber das Profil runter und hatte schon ab 80km/h Aquaplaning bei starkem Regen.. soviel dazu.

Naja Grip wäre noch wichtig, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen weil ich den Nokian nicht gefahren bin, platzen wird der Reifen ja wohl nicht, sonst würde er ja auch nicht gekauft werden,
Wenn man fahren kann, weiss man auch was man seinem Reifen zutrauen kann. Und um von A nach B fahren zu können reicht von dieser Liste dort wohl jeder Pneu aus.

Klar handelt es sich um eine Wagenlänge. Aber wichtig ist auch wie schnell man fährt, und wann man anfängt zu Bremsen. Wenn du 1sekunde mit 50km/h später bremst, bist du 2 Wagenlängen weiter vorne, alleine durch die verzögerte Bremseinleitung. Diese Werte bei den Reifen sind also in einem seeehr kleinen Bereich unterschiedlich zu bewerten. Das wollte ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit sagen.

Es wird ja immer geschaut was für Pneu's auf Unfallwägen sind, wenn es immer die gleichen wären, wäre das schon lange Publik geworden..

Das man von einer beliebigen Geschwindigkeit auf 0 in möglichst kleinem Weg/Zeit bremsen kann ist ja das Ziel. Aber 35m sind auch für den besten Pneu viel. Da ist dann eine Wagenlänge nicht mehr so viel. Kann natürlich entscheidend sein. Aber das kann alles. Wenn du 2minuten später losgefahren wärst, wäre ein Unfall vielleicht auch nicht passiert. That's life.


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das Bild postest - zeigt ja genau, was wir sagen. Ein Ausrutscher nach vorne (Nokian), ansonsten die Premium-Marken auf den Plätzen 1-9: Goodyear, Hankook, Dunlop, Pirelli, Continental, Bridgestone, Goodrich und Uniroyal.
> Und wenn man jetzt nicht nur den Bremsweg betrachten würde, sondern alle Faktoren, die zur Performance eines Reifens gehören, wäre der Nokian auch wieder weg.


 
Mir wäre neu das Goodrich und Uniroyal Premium Reifen sind... und wo zeigt der Test bitte das ihr Recht habt? Das kann eigentlich nur Ironisch gemeint sein. Barum, Nexen, Goodrich, Toyo und Kumho (die angesprochenen Mainstream Reifen) haben alle gut abgeschnitten. Und genau von denen rede ich die ganze Zeit, es müssen keine Premium Reifen auf ein normales Auto... man fährt in einem 1.4L Golf auch ein 10w60 Rennsport Öl.  Es war nie die Rede davon das er Sunny, Wanli oder Linglong Reifen kaufen soll, Mittelklassereifen reichen bei 80PS aber mehr als absolut aus.

Wenn man euch so hört, dürften hier eigentlich nur Conti, Dunlop und Pirelli Fahrer sein. Und ich wette das es nicht so sein wird... im übrigen fahre ich Dunlop SP9000 und Continental SportContact bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt ich will hier die Billigheimer schön reden. Bin aber auch von Marshal, Nexen, Maxxis und Nangkang gefahren, die waren bei normaler Fahrweise auch absolut ausreichend. Und bevor jetzt jemand frag wie ich es getestet habe... wenn ich beim normalen Fahren keinen Unterschied merke, ist das "Test" für mich genug. Bin kein Rennfahrer der auf der letzten Rille durch die Kurve fährt.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Uniroyal kann man rausnehmen, darum habe ich die auch als letztes erwähnt.. aber Goodrich? Und sie haben gut abgeschnitten, keine Frage - halt nicht sehr gut, was man seinem Reifen durchaus zumuten kann.
Ach, lassen wir das ganze doch einfach. Kauft doch am Ende eh jeder weiterhin seine Reifen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Uniroyal kann man rausnehmen, darum habe ich die auch als letztes erwähnt.. aber Goodrich? Und sie haben gut abgeschnitten, keine Frage - halt nicht sehr gut, was man seinem Reifen durchaus zumuten kann.
> Ach, lassen wir das ganze doch einfach. Kauft doch am Ende eh jeder weiterhin seine Reifen.



letztens fuhr hier in der Schweiz ein Opi nach einem Unfall sogar auf der Felge zur nächsten Garage weiter , der landete zwar in der Blickzeitung, aber passiert ist dabei nichts (nicht noch mehr)


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Uniroyal kann man rausnehmen, darum habe ich die auch als letztes erwähnt.. aber Goodrich? Und sie haben gut abgeschnitten, keine Frage - halt nicht sehr gut, was man seinem Reifen durchaus zumuten kann.
> Ach, lassen wir das ganze doch einfach. Kauft doch am Ende eh jeder weiterhin seine Reifen.


 
Ach solange wir uns noch nicht klopppen, ist das doch alles noch im Rahmen  
Gut ist der Goodrich bestimmt (muss er ja vom Namen her  ) aber Goodrich ist für mich kein Premium Hersteller. Genau so wenig wie VW einer ist (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Hankook zählt doch auch nicht dazu?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Genau so wenig wie VW einer ist (meiner Meinung nach).


 
Wie kann man darauf kommen das VW premium wäre? Als Premium ist im Konzern Audi plaziert und für die breite Masse VW und die anderen Volumen Marken.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe es so : VW/Seat/Skoda-Audi-Lambo-Bugatti-Bentley.

Also ist Audi nur die höchste Massenmarkt Marke.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ach solange wir uns noch nicht klopppen, ist das doch alles noch im Rahmen
> Gut ist der Goodrich bestimmt (muss er ja vom Namen her  ) aber Goodrich ist für mich kein Premium Hersteller. Genau so wenig wie VW einer ist (meiner Meinung nach).


 


Ich dachte bisher, Goodrich wäre auch ein guter, reichhaltiger () Reifen.. vielleicht habe ich mich auch getäuscht. Man weiß es nicht..


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hankook zählt doch auch nicht dazu?


 
Zu den Premium Marken? Nee das stimmt, wobei das natürlich auch irgendwo Ansichtssache ist. Für mich (meine Meinung) gibt es nur 4 wirkliche Premium Marken, das wären Conti, Brigestone, Pirelli und Michelin mit Abstrichen dann eventuell noch Dunlop. Vredestein, Falken, Toyo, Barum, Hankook sind für mich dann eher Mainstream Hersteller, was nichts schlechtes sein muss. Gerade die Hankook Ventus V12 Evo sollen hervorragende Reifen sein.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher, Goodrich wäre auch ein guter, reichhaltiger () Reifen.. vielleicht habe ich mich auch getäuscht. Man weiß es nicht..



Bis zu dem Test habe ich Goodrich immer für einen billig Hersteller ala Wanli und Linglong gehalten.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so : VW/Seat/Skoda-Audi-Lambo-Bugatti-Bentley.
> 
> Also ist Audi nur die höchste Massenmarkt Marke.



 Porsche vergessen? 
Ansonsten kann ich dir zustimmen - Audi wird zwar immer als Premium-Marke bezeichnet (wie Mercedes und BMW), bis auf Oberklasse und vlt. Obere Mittelklasse würde ich sie jedoch auch eher als "Premium-Volumenhersteller" bezeichnen - echtes Premium ist dann wieder was anderes.

Wobei es natürlich schon irgendwo Sinn macht - wenn man den durchschnittlichen Bürger als Maßstab für die Bezeichnungen nimmt, dann ist Audi wirklich Premium. Absolut aber nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Das mit Porsche will ich nicht warhaben.

aber es muss sein:VW/Seat/Skoda-Audi-Lambo/Porsche-Bugatti-Bentley.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das mit Porsche will ich nicht warhaben.


 
Immer wieder in der Firmengeschichte von Porsche gab es Kooperationen mit der Volkswagengruppe. Zuletzt der Cayenne, welcher auf der gleichen Plattform wie der Touareg und Q7 baut. Und der meistverkaufte "Porschemotor" ist derzeit der 3 Liter Diesel von Audi. Der nächste Porsche baut im übrigen auf dem Audi Q5 auf.
Insofern sehe ich in Zukunft keine großen Änderungen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie kann man darauf kommen das VW premium wäre? Als Premium ist im Konzern Audi plaziert und für die breite Masse VW und die anderen Volumen Marken.


 
wobei auch audi für breite Masse Wagen bietet wie a1,a3 etc... dein s5 ist schon Premium, aber sorry der a1, ob sportback oder nicht ist die totale Krücke!

Der r32 und r36 gefällt mir eigentlich auch recht gut, da kann man schon was feines draus machen.

Wenn man vergleicht was ein Service bei VW kostet und dann bei Audi, dann merkt man halt schon den Unterschied der Klassenteilung. Wobei eben ein a1 beim Service auch nicht so teuer ist, das ändert dann halt aber ab den S, RS modellen oder a6,a7,a8


----------



## Mosed (20. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Porsche vergessen?
> Ansonsten kann ich dir zustimmen - Audi wird zwar immer als Premium-Marke bezeichnet (wie Mercedes und BMW), bis auf Oberklasse und vlt. Obere Mittelklasse würde ich sie jedoch auch eher als "Premium-Volumenhersteller" bezeichnen - echtes Premium ist dann wieder was anderes.
> 
> Wobei es natürlich schon irgendwo Sinn macht - wenn man den durchschnittlichen Bürger als Maßstab für die Bezeichnungen nimmt, dann ist Audi wirklich Premium. Absolut aber nicht.



BMW und Mercedes sind keine Volumenhersteller? Ich sehe zwischen Mercedes, BMW und Audi bzgl Premium keinen Unterschied.




> Man muss doch einen Rahmen machen in dem sich die Bremswege bewegen.  Machen die Pneus mit, werden sie verkauft, sind sie zu schlecht, dürfen  sie nicht verkauft werden. So einfach ist das.



Diesen Rahmen gibt es aber nicht. Zumindest nicht eng genug. Es wurden schon Reifen getestet, die Bremswege über 50m produzieren...


----------



## Burn_out (20. Mai 2012)

Audi ist genauso "Premium" wie Mercedes oder BMW. Allerdings scheint Audi so seine Problemchen zu haben. Man will ein Premiumhersteller sein, tut viel für die Aussendarstellung, allerdings soll der Kundenservice wohl nicht besonders sein. 

Allerdings finde ich das Wort Premium etwas abgehoben.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2012)

Er meint das beides keine Premiumhersteller sind.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte, das Gesagtes auf alle 3 zutrifft. 
Eben abgesehen von den beiden Klassen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings scheint Audi so seine Problemchen zu haben. Man will ein Premiumhersteller sein, tut viel für die Aussendarstellung, allerdings soll der Kundenservice wohl nicht besonders sein.


Service in der Niederlassung um die Ecke kann immer schlecht sein(und da kenne ich von allen Dreien Berichte aus der Umgebung). Aber ein allgemeines Problem bei Audi im Speziellen wäre mir neu.
Die beste Markenwerkstatt die ich kenne ist meine alte Ford Werkstatt. Aber ohne passendes Auto nützt das nicht viel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Audi ist genauso "Premium" wie Mercedes oder BMW. Allerdings scheint Audi so seine Problemchen zu haben. Man will ein Premiumhersteller sein, tut viel für die Aussendarstellung, allerdings soll der Kundenservice wohl nicht besonders sein.


 
Nach 5 BMWs und 6 Audis behaupte ich mal, dass die beiden sich nicht viel nehmen. Seien es die Service-Preise/-Leistungen, die Neuwagenqualität, etc.. . Am Ende entscheidet heute nur noch der persönliche Geschmack. 
Ich sehe für mich das Problem bei BMW eher in den Designkrisen. Erst über 10 Jahre Bangle, nun van Hoydank. Sozusagen erst Not nun Elend. Das 3er Cabrio hätte mich ca. 10.000,- Euro bei vergleicharer Motorisierung und Ausstattung gespart. Aber ganz ehrlich, für mich ist das eine reine Designkatastrophe, da hätten auch 20.000,- oder 30.000,- Euro nichts an meiner Entscheidung geändert. Das mögen andere anders sehen, besonders leicht sagt sich dies oder jenes wenn man ohnehin nicht vor der Entscheidung steht, sprich seine Aussage nicht mit teuer Geld untermauern muss. Bei mir ist es keine Theorie sondern Praxis. Und da ist Audi für mich derzeit in vielen Kategorien derzeit die erste Wahl. Was aber bei weitem nicht heißt, das ich jeden Quatsch für gut heiße, sprich zwischen A1 und R8 sind für mich viele Brechmittel im Sortiment. Macht aber nichts, ich will ja ein Auto und keinen Hersteller kaufen.


----------



## Gatsch (20. Mai 2012)

was halltet ihr eigentlich von der marke Ford?


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Gibt schlimmeres als Ford. Bauen halt gute Autos, nicht besonders schön aber auch nicht besonders hässlich. Halt eine reine Mainstream Marke, was aber nichts schlechtes sein muss. Der neue Mondeo zum Beispiel gefällt mir sogar recht gut.


----------



## biohaufen (20. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt schlimmeres als Ford. Bauen halt gute Autos, nicht besonders schön aber auch nicht besonders hässlich. Halt eine reine Mainstream Marke, was aber nichts schlechtes sein muss. Der neue Mondeo zum Beispiel gefällt mir sogar recht gut.



Ja es gibt wirklich schlimmeres, zb. Daihatsu


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2012)

Oder Dacia


----------



## biohaufen (20. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Dacia



Ich habe Bekannte die einen Daihatsu Cuore fahren und das Ding hat noch nicht mal Türverkleidungen, nur so nen Plastiklappen --> die Türgriffe sind auch aus Plastik! Alles ist aus billigem Plastik, alles! Achja und das Radio rauscht die ganze Zeit -.-


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Mai 2012)

Der neue Mondeo.. war das nicht der, der von den Jungs bei Aston Martin gezeichnet wurde?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2012)

Zum Zeitpunkt des Designs hat Aston Martin noch zu Ford gehört. 

Zu Ford: Sicher kein Premium(noch nicht mal mit "") aber imho meist schicke Autos mit gutem P/L Verhältnis. Und zumindest die Fahrwerke sind meist angenehm sportlich ausgelegt(und das sag ich jetzt nicht nur weil ich den zuständigen Tester kenne  ).


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2012)

Das Design was so Aston Martin typisch ist, ist von Henry Fisker. Der designed derzeit aber keine Ford Modelle, sondern ist mit seinem eigenen Projekt gut beschäftigt.


----------



## Burn_out (21. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Service in der Niederlassung um die Ecke kann immer schlecht sein(und da kenne ich von allen Dreien Berichte aus der Umgebung). Aber ein allgemeines Problem bei Audi im Speziellen wäre mir neu.
> Die beste Markenwerkstatt die ich kenne ist meine alte Ford Werkstatt. Aber ohne passendes Auto nützt das nicht viel.


 
Ich hatte letztens mal eine Autozeitung von Ende 2010 in der Hand, da wurde der Audi Service bewertet. 8 Zentren/Autohäuser wurden getestet, davon haben 5 die Note 6 bekommen.

Das es bei anderen Herstellern auch sowas gibt will ich nicht abstreiten, allerdings ist es doch auffällig wie häufig man bei Audi von schlechtem Service liest. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass alle schlecht sind.

Wer es genau wissen will, es ist die Autozeitung Nr.22 vom 10.2010


----------



## Riverna (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn es eine Schulnote 7 geben würde, bekämen meine beiden Nissanhändler eine glatte 10 als Bewertung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Das es bei anderen Herstellern auch sowas gibt will ich nicht abstreiten, allerdings ist es doch auffällig wie häufig man bei Audi von schlechtem Service liest. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass alle schlecht sind.


 
So richtig das ist, so wenig sagt es über die Realität aus. Es gibt ca. 1.500 Audi Service Stellen, wenn man davon 10 testet, dann ist egal was dabei raus kommt, relativ wenig über alle gesagt.
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung viel negatives über alle großen Hersteller sagen, dass Problem ist nur, dass das Momentaufnahmen sind und ganz schlecht auf alle übertragbar ist.

Meine letzte Erfahrung mit dem Audi Service war, dass mein Leder im TT eingesaut war, die Einstiegsleiste beschädigt und der Serviceintervall nicht korrekt zurückgestellt war. Mein Fazit, dieser Händler sieht mich nie wieder.

Meine letzte Erfahrung mit dem BMW Service war, dass ich zu 3 Nachbesserungsterminen wegen meiner Bremsanlage am 7er kommen musste. Schlußendlich haben wir uns drauf geeinigt, dass ich die Scheiben und Klötze auf meine Kosten ersetzen lassen.
Mein Fazit, dieser Händler sieht mich nie wieder.

So könnte ich munter weiter schreiben. Ändert aber nichts an der Realität. Nur weil bei meinen Fahrzeugen einige Dinge schief gelaufen sind, glaube ich kaum, dass nun alles bei jedem Kunden schief gehen muss.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2012)

Der ehemals beste VW Händler der Stadt hat vor ein paar Jahren auf Nissan und Skoda umgesattelt weil seine alten Kunden sich wohl kein ("echtes")VW mehr leisten konnten.
-> Also bei uns gibt es einen prima Nissan(und Skoda) Händler.

Ansonsten haben wir hier halt die großen NRW Banden-> Gottfried Schulz(VW,Audi etc.), Lueg(Mercedes, in anderen Städten aber auch Ferrari) und ProCar(BMW). Die sind alle nicht besonders toll was den Umgang mit Kunden an geht, aber ganz bekommen sie ein Auto normalerweise wieder.

Ein Bekannter hat mal damit angefangen immer ein Auto nicht mehr zu kaufen wenn er richtig Ärger mit der entsprechenden Niederlassung hatte:
Nach Ausschlussdatum sind Volvo(Motorschaden nach falsch gewechselter Zylinderkopfdichtung und jede Schuld abgestritten), Mercedes(elitäres Gehabe im allgemeinen), und BMW(Azubis haben den Leasingrückläufer geschrottet, die Rechnung ging aber an seine Versicherung) raus, der nächste Versuch wird wohl ein Audi.
Mit den Autos an sich war er übrigens immer zufrieden.


----------



## Falk (21. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Golf gibt es jetzt ein neues Problem: quietschen an der Vorderachse, beim Rangieren. Soweit ich es gegoogelt habe irgendein Gummi an der Achse, was sich bemerkbar macht wenn es warm ist. Da werd ich die Woche auch mal zum örtlichen VW-Autohaus, dass die sich das mal anschauen. 

Die machen einen recht kompetenten Eindruck, auch wenn ich es natürlich als Laie nicht beurteilen kann. Jedenfalls war das Auto sauber und ohne Flecken im Innenraum, als ich es wieder gekriegt habe das letzte Mal  Aber da kann man sicher mehr oder weniger Glück haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2012)

Und Renault verteht es auch ein Design zu kopieren 

http://www.automotorblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/2012-Renault-Laguna-Coupe-13.jpg

http://static.classistatic.de/image...-martin-v8-vantage-ast_v8_05_vantage_cp_3.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2012)

Aber die Sache ist doch die: Niemand wird einen Laguna statt einem Aston Martin kaufen weil sie ähnlich aussehen(und umgekehrt). Also hat AM auch nicht wirklich einen Grund was dagegen zu unternehmen, man wird sich schlicht über den offensichtlichen Zuspruch freuen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber die Sache ist doch die: Niemand wird einen Laguna statt einem Aston Martin kaufen weil sie ähnlich aussehen(und umgekehrt). Also hat AM auch nicht wirklich einen Grund was dagegen zu unternehmen, man wird sich schlicht über den offensichtlichen Zuspruch freuen.


 
So wird aber AM mit der Marke Renault in Verbindung gebracht und ich glaub', dass das nicht so viel Zuspruch bei AM finden wird, als Premium/Luxus PKW Hersteller


----------



## turbosnake (21. Mai 2012)

Also ich sehe da keine Gleichheit.
Die Laguna Leuchten sind Striche und die das Aston Martins sind ein halbes Oval.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2012)

Als Ganzes betrachtet, finde ich schon. Letztens habe ich den in Bremen gesehen. Zuerst dachte ich, da steht ein neuer AM, weil nur das halbe Heck und das Renault Zeichen nicht zu sehen waren.


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2012)

Sowas dachte ich beim neuen Ford Mondeo auch http://fotos.autozeitung.de/462x347...2012/01/Ford-Mondeo-2013-1-Neuheiten-2012.jpg
Immerhin ist das ein richtig schicker Ford (und auch er einzige)


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach ne.. er hat aber nach Profil*muster* gefragt. Nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?
> Dass das Profil an sich was ausmacht, sollte hoffentlich jedem hier klar sein.
> 
> 
> ...


 Überlass das denken mal den pferden, die haben größere köpfe


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das Bild postest - zeigt ja genau, was wir sagen. Ein Ausrutscher nach vorne (Nokian), ansonsten die Premium-Marken auf den Plätzen 1-9: Goodyear, Hankook, Dunlop, Pirelli, Continental, Bridgestone, Goodrich und Uniroyal.
> Und wenn man jetzt nicht nur den Bremsweg betrachten würde, sondern alle Faktoren, die zur Performance eines Reifens gehören, wäre der Nokian auch wieder weg.


Was heißt ausrutscher nach vorne?
Ich finde wenn xilence nen gutes netzteil bauen würde hätte ich auch nichts dagegen


----------



## turbosnake (21. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sowas dachte ich beim neuen Ford Mondeo auch http://fotos.autozeitung.de/462x347...2012/01/Ford-Mondeo-2013-1-Neuheiten-2012.jpg
> Immerhin ist das ein richtig schicker Ford (und auch er einzige)


 
Noch keinen GT und Mustang gesehen?

Der GT wird zwar nicht mehr gebaut aber schön ist er.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2012)

Das hier ist so ein Reifen für lebensmüde Menschen 

http://ams.reifen-vor-ort.de/reifen...sport-inside_page-1-id-1a0792b37527-mc-4.html

und der Test:

Reifentest: Billig-Reifen aus China - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Noch keinen GT und Mustang gesehen?
> 
> Der GT wird zwar nicht mehr gebaut aber schön ist er.


 
Natürlich aber ich meinte von den üblichen Fords die so herumfahren


----------



## Lolm@n (21. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Natürlich aber ich meinte von den üblichen Fords die so herumfahren


 
Mit nem Ford Focus RS500 könnte ich mich auch noch anfreunden 
Auch wenn er vom Motor/Antriebstrang nicht das Ideale ist und da selbst der ST schon am Maximum für den Fronttriebler krazt und der Allradumbau doch recht Bastlerei ist  aber trotzdem imposante Eckdaten und meiner Meinung nach auch ein dem entsprechendes auftreten...


----------



## Riverna (21. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und Renault verteht es auch ein Design zu kopieren
> 
> http://www.automotorblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/2012-Renault-Laguna-Coupe-13.jpg
> 
> http://static.classistatic.de/image...-martin-v8-vantage-ast_v8_05_vantage_cp_3.jpg


 
Stimmt die Ähnlichkeit ist vorhanden, aber der Renault sieht besser aus. Wenn das immer so ist, können die kleinen Hersteller ruhig kopieren was das Zeug hält. 
War heute auf einer LKW Waage den Sunny wiegen, war erstaunt er wiegt "nur" 1065Kilo und das ist bei 162PS doch ganz ok wie ich finde.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2012)

Sind hier eigentlich auch Bilder geduldet ?


----------



## Burn_out (21. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das hier ist so ein Reifen für lebensmüde Menschen
> 
> http://ams.reifen-vor-ort.de/reifen...sport-inside_page-1-id-1a0792b37527-mc-4.html
> 
> ...



Och zum driften sind die doch bestimmt super geeignet


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Och zum driften sind die doch bestimmt super geeignet


 
Gute Idee  Die Reifen werden bestimmt oft für Driftevents gekauft 
Mal gleich 2 Bestellen, auf den Z4 schmeißen und eine private Fläche suchen 
Die fühlen sich dann im Regen bestimmt so ähnlich an, als würde man auf einer dünnen Schneeschicht fahren.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Mai 2012)

Ja ich kenn da einen der ist immer auf GoodRide reifen unterwegs. Driften lässt es sich damit gut  Aber auch nur das...


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sind hier eigentlich auch Bilder geduldet ?


 
Der Lack ist verdammt gut in schuss
Ist der um 40mm tiefer?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2012)

Jap, sind 40 . Ist aber alles eingetragen etc .


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jap, sind 40 . Ist aber alles eingetragen etc .


 
meine 35mm musste ich nicht eintragen lassen 
nur BE Erlaubnis mitführen

hast du das K&W Fahrwerk drin?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2012)

Jup, ist das K&W. Mein Vater meinte eben: "Boah, das is aber nichts für nen Ü50-Hintern!"


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jup, ist das K&W. Mein Vater meinte eben: "Boah, das is aber nichts für nen Ü50-Hintern!"


 
jo, man merkt den Unterschied schon ziemlich, aber mir gefällt das Fahrverhalten.
wollte auch erst das KW haben, aber dann hab ich das H%R genommen


----------



## Falk (21. Mai 2012)

Mir ist manchmal schon das Serien-(Sport)-Fahrwerk im R32 zu hart - Berlin <-> Nürnberg durch Thüringen auf der BAB: klopp-klopp, klopp-klopp und das Kilometer um Kilometer. Oder mal etwas motivierter über Bahnschwellen etc., das gibt schon etwas zu viel Feedback. Echtes Sportfahrwerk oder Gewindefahrwerk wäre mit definitiv zu straff


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2012)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass es straffer auch nicht sein muss 
bin mit dem Teil aber auch erst ca. 90km autobahn am Stück gefahren.
Was ich ganz lustig finde ist der hoppel effekt bei bodenwellen, ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine.

Aber was mir mal heute so aufgefallen ist, ich kommt nur auf 190km/h, das ist der Nachteil von dem hoppel effekt 
vorher waren 200 drin.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> jo, man merkt den Unterschied schon ziemlich, aber mir gefällt das Fahrverhalten.


 
Mir gefällts auch. Besser als das Fahrwerk vom Signum meines Vaters, da werde ich irgendwie nicht mit grün  .


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2012)

wie is das denn? so weich oder wie?
Ich kann jetzt nur das vom Golf Plus heranziehen, das ist auch schön straff, ist in der Goal Edition von 2006 eig nen härteres drin?
Golf 3 bin ich auch gefahren, aber das kann man nichtmehr als fahrwerk durchgehen lassen


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2012)

Ich finde das Fahrwerk vom Signum echt merkwürdig. Ist schwer zu beschreiben. Weich, ja - Aber geflickte Straßen merkt man auch, dafür könnte es nen bisschen mehr Feedback in Kurven usw sein.


----------



## Falk (21. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass es straffer auch nicht sein muss
> bin mit dem Teil aber auch erst ca. 90km autobahn am Stück gefahren.
> Was ich ganz lustig finde ist der hoppel effekt bei bodenwellen, ihr wisst bestimmt was ich meine.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, bei mir stehen am Wochenende 1.400km an (Nürnberg <-> Venedig), da würde mich das Hoppeln glaube ich zu sehr nerven. Auf der A9 bei Ingolstadt rum haben sie auch prima Wellen, da hoppeln selbst Vertreter-Passats


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2012)

krass, dagegen ist es hier in NRW ja noch human^^

@nfs: vielleicht liegts einfach daran dass es nen Opel ist 
sind die nicht alle (bis auf Speedster und co.) eher weich, bzw. nicht besonders straff abgestimmt?
bin noch nie mit eine gefahren


----------



## Burn_out (21. Mai 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Mir ist manchmal schon das Serien-(Sport)-Fahrwerk im R32 zu hart - Berlin <-> Nürnberg durch Thüringen auf der BAB: klopp-klopp, klopp-klopp und das Kilometer um Kilometer. Oder mal etwas motivierter über Bahnschwellen etc., das gibt schon etwas zu viel Feedback. Echtes Sportfahrwerk oder Gewindefahrwerk wäre mit definitiv zu straff



Ein gut eingestelltes Gewindefahrwerk kann auch komfortabel sein.
Ich habe schon öfters gelesen, dass die Sportfahrwerke bei VW/Audi teilweise überhart ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Lolm@n (21. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> krass, dagegen ist es hier in NRW ja noch human^^
> 
> @nfs: vielleicht liegts einfach daran dass es nen Opel ist
> sind die nicht alle (bis auf Speedster und co.) eher weich, bzw. nicht besonders straff abgestimmt?
> bin noch nie mit eine gefahren


 
Naja das des Corsa OPC's auf jedenfall nicht sonderlich weich  viel weiter bin ich leider bei Opel auch nicht gekommen  ausser vllt. Speedster das soll ja eig. wie die Elise von Lotus sein den bin ich schon gefahren...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> ausser vllt. Speedster das soll ja eig. wie die Elise von Lotus sein den bin ich schon gefahren...


 
Das glaub ich nicht, da zwischen den beiden Autos ein sehr großer Gewichtsunterschied besteht.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Mai 2012)

Er bassiert aber auf dem Lotus Elise.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2012)

Um genau zu sein lief er aus der gleichen Fabrik, vom gleichen "Band". Opel hat es nur geschafft, dass die Fahrleistungen verschlimmbessert wurden.


----------



## Lolm@n (21. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Um genau zu sein lief er aus der gleichen Fabrik, vom gleichen "Band". Opel hat es nur geschafft, dass die Fahrleistungen verschlimmbessert wurden.



Der Meinung war ich auch das die am selben Ort gefertigt wurdeb  Von demher wäre ich nicht mal so unsicher wegen dem Fahrwerk...

MfG


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Sind hier eigentlich auch Bilder geduldet ?



Klar ;0) weil dus bist


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ein gut eingestelltes Gewindefahrwerk kann auch komfortabel sein.


 
Definitiv... mein D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk im 100NX ist wesentlich tiefer als das 60/40 GTS Fahrwerk im Sunny. Trotzdem ist das D2 komfortabler und fährt sich auch um Welten besser...


----------



## Falk (22. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade den Luftfilter gewechselt. Doch etwas fummeliger als gedacht, viel Platz ist da irgendwie nicht. Aber der 5,5 Jahre OEM-Filter sah schon recht grau aus. Jetzt ist ein K&N Plattenfilter drin, allerdings die Variante zum direkten Austausch - also wird sich keine Mehrleistung einstellen, aber immerhin ist er frisch.


----------



## Mosed (22. Mai 2012)

Mehr Leistung nur durch einen anderen Luftfilter ist eh reines Wunschdenken.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2012)

Noch besser ist das Wunschdenken das ein Offener Luftfilter mehr leistung bringt, und dabei genau das gegenteilige bewirkt, Offener Luftfilter saugt Warme Luft ausm Motorraum an, Warme Luft = Weniger Sauerstoff = Schlechtere Verbrennung = Weniger Leistung. Da hilft auch dieses 60mm röhrchen von den K/N Kits nichts


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn man den offenen Luftfilter da hin verlegt wo der kalte Luft bekommt, bringt das schon etwas. Ob das in Leistung messbar ist weiß ich nicht, aber das Ansprechverhalten wird besser. Aber wer einen offenen Luftfilter einfach in den Motorraum hängt ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Burn_out (23. Mai 2012)

Die meisten wissen doch ohnehin, dass ein Luffi nichts wirklich messbares an Mehr oder Minderleistung bringt. Da geht es einzig und alleine um den Sound.


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab es bei mir so gelöst, wie gesagt ob es was messbares bringt keine Ahnung. Aber es kostet keine Leistung und der Durchzug ist besser, dass war mir wichtig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2012)

Aber dann wenigstens stilecht bei einem Motor der ohnehin nach nichts klingt  ...


----------



## offspringer (23. Mai 2012)

Hei so ein Luftfilter klingt halt einfach schön. Mein Auto (Ford Focus MK1, BJ 2003) ist sowieso lahm wie ne Ente bei gerade mal 100PS, da verbau ich mir halt nen offenen Luftfilter und hab nen schönen Klang, auf das bisschen Leistung weniger kommt es doch wirklich nicht mehr an


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber dann wenigstens stilecht bei einem Motor der ohnehin nach nichts klingt  ...


 
Sprach der Herr mit dem Lautsprecher im Auspuff...


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Hei so ein Luftfilter klingt halt einfach schön. Mein Auto (Ford Focus MK1, BJ 2003) ist sowieso lahm wie ne Ente bei gerade mal 100PS, da verbau ich mir halt nen offenen Luftfilter und hab nen schönen Klang, auf das bisschen Leistung weniger kommt es doch wirklich nicht mehr an



Viel Spass bei der Busse zumindest in der Schweiz drückt man bei nem offenen Luffi locker mal 500 Euro Busse ab,


----------



## Falk (23. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber dann wenigstens stilecht bei einem Motor der ohnehin nach nichts klingt  ...


 
Das Problem hab ich zum Glück nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass es bei mir immer noch wie vorher klingt (logischerweise, Drop-In-Replacement muss ja halbwegs die selben Spezifikationen haben wie OEM). Ein sauberer Filter schadet aber wohl auf keinen Fall


----------



## offspringer (23. Mai 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Viel Spass bei der Busse zumindest in der Schweiz drückt man bei nem offenen Luffi locker mal 500 Euro Busse ab,


 
Hier in Italien riskiert man höchstens 20€ wegen Lärmbelästigung, andere Strafen hat man nicht zu befürchten.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem ansprechverhalten ist aber auch sehr sehr sehr subjektiv aufgrund des klanges  Dachte ich anfangs auch das er nen besseres Ansprechverhalten hat nachdem ich vor 13 jahren mal nen K/N Kit verbaut hatte, aber im direkt vergleich zwischen zweier Autos mit exakt den gleichen Motor, nur einer mit nem Plattenfilter und der andere mit K/N 57i Kit hat ma gemerkt das eigentlich nur der klang sich minimalst geändert hatte  
Obs wirklich klang bringt kommt halt immer auf den Motor an, bei nem C20XE bringt das nen extremen klang, bei nem M20B25 kaum, bei nem M30B35 wiederum schon wieder nen böses ansauggeräusch.  Aber zulassung bekommt man eh nicht mehr mit nem K/N 57i Kit weil das Systeme sind die geölt werden müssen, und aus Umweltschutzgründen gibts da keine Zulassung mehr. Bei dem vermute mal Raid von Riverna is das kein problem, der ist allerdings auch wirklich nur für Show und Sound zwecke, denn mehr Luftdurchsatz bekommt man durch so nen Schaumstofffilter nicht. 

Zumal eigentlich genau der K/N 57I mehr schein als sein ist, du hast mehr Luftverwirblungen und oftmals ist es wirklich so das sogar die Filterfläche kleiner ist als bei nem Plattenfilter ( natürlich jetz nicht bei ner 1.6L Luftpumpe ) es gibt in der Tat offene Luftfilter die was bewirken können, aber die sind am "Deckel" auch offen um weniger Luftverwirblung zu erzeugen, und es gibt sie mit AirIntake system, das sind die Luftfilter von BMC die sind wirklich gut und können bei anderen Modifikationen am Ansaugtrakt & Kennfeld & Abgastrakt wirklich bisl mehr leistung bewirken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sprach der Herr mit dem Lautsprecher im Auspuff...


 
Wenn es alt und billig, sprich Mainstream ist, dann wirst du es auch haben  .


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich zum Glück nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass es bei mir immer noch wie vorher klingt (logischerweise, Drop-In-Replacement muss ja halbwegs die selben Spezifikationen haben wie OEM). Ein sauberer Filter schadet aber wohl auf keinen Fall


 
Mir ging es auch nicht um den Klang, der ist mir relativ egal. Ich wollte das Ansprechverhalten verbessern und im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen erzielen das ich kalte Luft ansauge, beides hab ich geschafft. Ob die Karre nun besser oder schlechter klingt ist mir eigentlich egal, wobei er definitiv nicht schlecht für einen 4 Zylinder klingt. Nockenwellenverstellung sei dank ...  

Ich achte mittlerweile mehr darauf das die verbauten Parts einen wirklichen Sinn ergeben (Leistung), von einem lauten Ansauggeräusch alleine kann ich mir nichts kaufen. Der VR6 vom Kumpel klingt auch sau geil, trotzdem sieht er kein Land wenn wir mal Vergleichen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es alt und billig, sprich Mainstream ist, dann wirst du es auch haben  .


 
Das bezweifel ich... aber nun haben wir uns genug unterhalten. Ich ignoriere dich wieder...


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn du wirklich drauf achtes das es was bringt solltest du deinen "Raid" ? Aber schnell rauswerfen und dir nen BMC Intakte System kaufen. Ich wette du hast kein besseres Ansprechverhalten, das wird dir nur vom Hirn suggeriert weil er "spritziger" klingt. Im grunde dürft bei dir sogar die Filterfläche kleiner sein mit dem Schaumstoffpilz, zumal wie schon gesagt die dinger eh scheise sind, wenn überhaupt dann bitte ein geöltes System und nicht nen schaumstoffding wo irgendwas zerbrösselt und mit angesaugt wird 
http://www.bmc-sportluftfilter.de/020/Carbon-Dynamic-Airbox-CDA.htm


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. Mai 2012)

das mit dem geölten system kann ich falk auch nur empfehlen. hatte den spass auch bei meinen 3 gt spezial gemacht mit dem K und N tauschfilter. habe aber eben nicht das dazu gehörige reinigungs und erst anwendungs öl geholt.sollte mann machen wenn mann den filter länger nutzen will


----------



## JC88 (23. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn es alt und billig, sprich Mainstream ist, dann wirst du es auch haben  .


 
Hmm...ist der IT hier immernoch fleißig am Provozieren? Ich dachte er wär mal endlich weg...

@topic:
Ich kenns nur von Opel, aber da ists schwierig mit den Tauschfiltern von K&N und co. Die geölten Filter machen schon den ein oder anderen Luftmassenmesser kaputt und ich hab derzeit am eigenen Leib erfahren das die Teile saumäßig teuer sein können...-.-


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Hmm...ist der IT hier immernoch fleißig am Provozieren? Ich dachte er wär mal endlich weg...


 
Ursache und Wirkung bitte nicht vertauschen.


----------



## JC88 (23. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ursache und Wirkung bitte nicht vertauschen.


 
Mach ich nicht, keine Sorge. Hab drauf geachtet...


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn sie Öl sabbern dann stimmt das wohl schon, ich hab das ding bisher nur mit nem Luftmengenmesser gefahren, wobei nen kollege jahrelang mit nem BMC rumgefahren ist und nen umbau auf MAF gemacht hab, bei dem ging das gut. 

Aber allgemein halt ich von den dingern nix, weils eben nix bringt auser optik und klang.


----------



## Burn_out (23. Mai 2012)

Die Carbon Airbox im M3 E46 CSL finde ich sehr schön


----------



## Zoon (23. Mai 2012)

Die bringt ja auch was da exakt auf Motor und Rest abgestimmt.



Falk schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich zum Glück nicht.


 
 Klangtechnisch bisste mit dem VR6 eh besser dran 



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> das mit dem geölten system kann ich falk auch nur empfehlen.



Eben nicht. Die Luftmassenmesser von VW sind darauf nicht gut zu  sprechen, alle 2 Jahre den LMM tauschen wegen 3 Placebo PS mehr ist  nicht der Sinn der Sache. Und Falk soll den R32 mal schön Original  lassen. Zwar nur der 5er aber der 4er R32 ist unverbastelt schon  ziemlich gesucht.


----------



## Falk (23. Mai 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Die Luftmassenmesser von VW sind darauf nicht gut zu  sprechen, alle 2 Jahre den LMM tauschen wegen 3 Placebo PS mehr ist  nicht der Sinn der Sache. Und Falk soll den R32 mal schön Original  lassen. Zwar nur der 5er aber der 4er R32 ist unverbastelt schon  ziemlich gesucht.



Das ist mein Plan: mir ging es einfach nur um einen neuen Luftfilter, und Anfang des Jahres gab es den mal irgendwo recht günstig. Ist auch nicht geölt, sondern einfach halt ein Luftfilter.

Ich hab ja sogar 400€ in das Lackieren der OEM-Zolder-Felgen gesteckt


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Die Carbon Airbox im M3 E46 CSL finde ich sehr schön


 
Nuja die Airboxen gabs bei fast jeden M Motor, egal ob M3 oder M5 zumindest bei den 6 Zylindern und eben beim S14 dem 4 Zylinder vom Ur M3, denn die hatten allesamt ne Einzeldrossel, Aber die Airbox ist ja noch kein Luftfilter  Allerdings Einzeldrossel + Airbox + BMC CDA Filter ist ne beliebte Kombi dazu noch ne Alpha N und du hast in der tat ne Leistungsteigerung um die 20ps evt, und nen loch im Geldbeutel *gg* Saugmotor Tuning ist eben nicht billig, da muss man schon geld versenken um bisl leistung rauszukitzeln, da bringt nen 100€ Luftfilter ganz bestimmt keine 1-3Ps wie manche Herstellern angeben.


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich drauf achtes das es was bringt solltest du deinen "Raid" ? Aber schnell rauswerfen und dir nen BMC Intakte System kaufen. Ich wette du hast kein besseres Ansprechverhalten, das wird dir nur vom Hirn suggeriert weil er "spritziger" klingt. Im grunde dürft bei dir sogar die Filterfläche kleiner sein mit dem Schaumstoffpilz, zumal wie schon gesagt die dinger eh scheise sind, wenn überhaupt dann bitte ein geöltes System und nicht nen schaumstoffding wo irgendwas zerbrösselt und mit angesaugt wird
> BMC Carbon Dynamic Airbox CDA - BMC Luftfilter Shop



Der Raid ist schon gut so, das Ansprechverhalten ist definitiv da. Hab es mehrfach getestet, Stock vs K&N 57i vs Raid. Mit dem K&N war das Ansprechverhalten noch minimal besser da er größer ist und somit mehr Fläche bietet. Dafür ist er auch unerträglich laut. Ein geölten Filter nehme ich nicht weil die MAF´s von Nissan extrem empfindlich sind und du die mit einem K&N alle 5000 Kilometer reinigen musst. Darum nehme ich nur einen trocken Filter... das Problem mit dem verölten MAF habe ich beim Sunny nämlich dauerhaft, da ist ein K&N 57i verbaut und sogar eingetragen  

Und da mein MAF knapp 900Euro kostet, verzichte ich lieber auf das minimal bessere Ansprechverhalten vom K&N... ausserdem dauert das immer ewig lang bis aus Japan so ein Teil hier ist. Auf mein Steuergerät habe ich 1 1/2 Monate gewartet...



JC88 schrieb:


> Hmm...ist der IT hier immernoch fleißig am Provozieren? Ich dachte er wär mal endlich weg...


 
Einfach ignorieren, so wie ich es auch die letzten Wochen gemacht habe. Ich kann mittlerweile nur noch drüber lachen...


----------



## Burn_out (23. Mai 2012)

Bei Turbo war heute der Vergleich RS5 gegen Camaro SS. 80k Euro gegen 39k Euro. In Punktp Fahrleistung und Qualität hat der Audi gewonnen, allerdings hat man gemerkt, dass Tim Schrick den Camro insgeheim doch besser fand als den Audi. Überrascht wurde man von einer doch recht guten Verarbeitung beim Camaro und einem sehr guten Handling.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2012)

Die Folge wollte ich eigentlich sehen. Kann man die irgendwo online sehen?
Ich hoffe der RS5 wurde schön deklassiert  .


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2012)

Der Camaro ist aber auch ein abartig geiles Gerät


----------



## Burn_out (23. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Folge wollte ich eigentlich sehen. Kann man die irgendwo online sehen?
> Ich hoffe der RS5 wurde schön deklassiert  .


 Die Folge dürfte demnächst in der Sport 1 Onlinevideothek zu finden sein. Ansonsten wie gesagt. Im Sprint war der Rs5 schneller, im Rundkurs war der Rs5 auch glaube etwas über 3 Sekunden schneller als der Camaro.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2012)

Blöd. Hatte gehofft das er schön "abkackt". Da ich den RS5 so garnicht leiden kann.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Blöd. Hatte gehofft das er schön "abkackt". Da ich den RS5 so garnicht leiden kann.


 
ja stimmt, so hässlich wie die Karre ist

Der Camaro ist richtig geil, hätte ich auch gern


----------



## Zoon (24. Mai 2012)

Komisch, der RS5 ist einer der wenigen Audis die mir gefallen.

Wobei um der Modellaufstellung gerecht zu werden hätte der gegen den Camaro SS fahren müssen, oder andersrum der Camaro gegen den S5, dann wer wohl auf dem Track ein unentschieden rausgekommen.

Ind er aktuellen Sportauto ist ein Supertest vom RS5 drin, und in selbst BMW typischen Disziplinen wie Nordschleife schneller als ein E90 M3.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Mai 2012)

Optisch finde ich den RS5 auch OK. Mit dem Motorkonzept und der Preisgestaltung habe ich eher meine Probleme.
Den SA Test habe ich auch gerade gelesen, dort kommt er erstaunlich gut bei weg. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Wenn man den S5 gegen den Camaro antreten lässt dann kommt vermutlich ein unentschieden bei raus. Wobei das für ein 432 PS Auto theoretisch kein Kompliment ist. Aber unter Berücksichtigung des Preises kann man dennoch nicht meckern  .


----------



## Burn_out (24. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Blöd. Hatte gehofft das er schön "abkackt". Da ich den RS5 so garnicht leiden kann.


 Wieso das? Ist doch garnicht soviel anders als dein S5.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Komisch, der RS5 ist einer der wenigen Audis die mir gefallen.
> 
> Wobei um der Modellaufstellung gerecht zu werden hätte der gegen den Camaro SS fahren müssen, oder andersrum der Camaro gegen den S5, dann wer wohl auf dem Track ein unentschieden rausgekommen.
> 
> Ind er aktuellen Sportauto ist ein Supertest vom RS5 drin, und in selbst BMW typischen Disziplinen wie Nordschleife schneller als ein E90 M3.


 
Nein, das war ironisch gemeint, der rs 5 sowie s5 gehen in ordnung, war nur ne anspielung auf IT weil er doch nen s5 hat und den rs5 aber nicht so besonders mag


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wieso das? Ist doch garnicht soviel anders als dein S5.


 
Krawalloptik, pseudo Sportlichkeit, alltagsuntauglicher Motor, Verbrauch jenseits von gut und böse und Krawalloptik  .
Dazu verliert das Ding so gut wie jeden Test, im Gegensatz zu A5/S5. Für mich zieht der RS die gesamte Baureihe in den Dreck.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Mai 2012)

Der S5 hatte doch auch den geilen 5 zylinder motor oder ? ^^


----------



## Burn_out (24. Mai 2012)

Nope, das war der Concept Quattro. Der S5 hat einen V8 FSI als Coupe und als Cabrio/Sportback einen V6K.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2012)

5 Zylinder Benziner gibt es in der Serie afaik nur noch von Volvo(der im Super-Focus ist auch von Volvo).
Edit: Wiki sagt der TT RS hat auch Fünf, ansonsten gibts die Quasi nur noch als Diesel.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Mai 2012)

der TT RS hat den drinne


----------



## Burn_out (24. Mai 2012)

Der RS3 hat auch den 5 Zylinder Turbo. Und wenn man weiter geht, dann hat auch die US version von z.B dem Jetta den 170PS 5 Zylinder Saugmotor drin.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2012)

Ein Jetta ist doch kein ernst zu nehmendes Auto .


----------



## Burn_out (24. Mai 2012)

Wieso? Das ist praktisch die Fließheckversion vom Golf 6, der ja wirklich gut ist.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2012)

Ich mag schon keine Golfs. Für die spricht genau nur der Kopf und sonst nichts. Und dann noch ein Golf mit Rucksack...


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Mai 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Nope, das war der Concept Quattro. Der S5 hat einen V8 FSI als Coupe und als Cabrio/Sportback einen V6K.


 
Ähem, der S5 ist seinen unsäglichen V8 FSi mit dem Facelift los geworden. Was zwar zu 21 minder PS geführt hat, aber dafür die Fahrleistungen und den Verbrauch verbessert hat. 
Nur der RS5 hat noch einen V8 FSi.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Mai 2012)

jop aber leider leider nit der geile 5 Zylinder , weil der sound ist mit der richtigen auspuff anlage und der richtigen bearbeitung einfach nur infernalisch ^^ 

welche motoren findet ihr sonst eigentlich gut .. mal das thema aufsplitten 

Alltag = verbrauch , vlt auch haltbarkeit und anfälligkeit

und spass = sound , tunbarkeit ,alles was halt einfach nur hobby ist und ein grinsen bereitet  

da würde es bei mir viel zu viele motoren für den bereich spass geben.  einer davon auf jeden fall der motor ausm ur quadro 

dann der 1,8T ,  2.0T 16V protoyp ausm golf A59 Projekt , der VR 6 ist lecker. soviel zu vw / audi 
mercedes ihr 12 ender klingen gut , usw wie gesagt zu viele ^^ 

und alltag = naja aktuell finde ich die 1,4 tfsi motoren interessant , wenn etwas älter sein darf die 1,6er z.b. der AFT war sehr angenehm.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Mai 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> jop aber leider leider nit der geile 5 Zylinder , weil der sound ist mit der richtigen auspuff anlage und der richtigen bearbeitung einfach nur infernalisch ^^


 
Der 5 Zylinder ist Hammer. Aber leider geht er ein wenig in die Richtung "Schnellschuß". Das merkt man am relativ schlechten Wirkungsgrad. Die nächste Generation dürfte besser sein. 
Ansonsten ist der V8T momentan mein absoluter Favorit und auch der nächste V6T dürfte interessant sein, da er sein "T" dann zu Recht trägt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Mai 2012)

steht denn fest das es eine nächste generation geben wird ? 

zu den v8 und v6 kann ich nicht viel sagen , bin am we mal mit nem audi V8 TDI mitgefahren (die 4.0 liter maschine) 

war sehr interessant wie der nach vorne ging


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Mai 2012)

In der aktuellen Fachpresse steht, dass der nächste V6T als 3 Liter Turbo mit 340 PS und 8 Gang S-Tronic kommen soll. Da unterschiedliche Blättchen diese Information streuen, vermute ich das es stimmt.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 5 Zylinder Benziner gibt es in der Serie afaik nur noch von Volvo(der im Super-Focus ist auch von Volvo).
> Edit: Wiki sagt der TT RS hat auch Fünf, ansonsten gibts die Quasi nur noch als Diesel.


 
Den Jetta gibt es auch als 5 Zylindern.
Und den Jetta würde ich jedem aktuellen Golf vorziehen.
Mit der aktuellen Gen auch weit weg von Rucksack-Golf.
Und sieht imho sportlicher aus.


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Mai 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:
			
		

> Alltag = verbrauch , vlt auch haltbarkeit und anfälligkeit
> 
> und spass = sound , tunbarkeit ,alles was halt einfach nur hobby ist und ein grinsen bereitet



Alltag: der volvo 5-zylinder ist cool (in der 200-240PS Versionen

Spasss: Was geht über den legendären RB26dett


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2012)

nen M88/1 z.b 3.5L Reihensechser, 470Ps bei 9000umdrehungen, oder nen M88/2 3.2L gleicher Rumpf wie beim M88/1, mit Abgasturbolader, 1.4bar, 850PS bei 9000umdrehungen ( Natürlich vollgasfest ) 
Oder der Legendäre M10 Vierzylinder je nach ausbaustufe bis zu 1350PS aus 1.5L Hubraum mit Turboaufladung dann genannt M13/1 ( Formel 1 Turbo Motor ) gabs in allen erdenklichen varianten. 

Oder auch sehr legendär der C20LET einst mal der effizienteste Motor.
Nen 2JZ-GTE ist auch nicht so übel *g*


----------



## Burn_out (24. Mai 2012)

Hehe ja, so ein Calibra mit dem C20Let war schon eine Bombe Gehört zu den wenigen Opeln die mir gefallen, allerdings sind viele verbastelt.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2012)

Joar nen C20Let konntest gut und einfach scharf machen, Phase 1, 240Ps ohne das der Motor nen schaden nimmt, Zylinderkopf wurde bei Cossworth gebaut, Mahle Schmiedekolben und noch so einige Leckerbissen die der Serienmotor bekommen hat. 

nuja der einzige Opel der mir wirklich gefällt ist nen Lotus Omega. Nur auf Opel Gold steh ich nicht so


----------



## JC88 (24. Mai 2012)

C20LET im Corsa A oder B sind das einzig ware

Und dann nen Aufkleber auf der Heckscheibe "Nur 45PS...na und?"


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> nen M88/1 z.b 3.5L Reihensechser, 470Ps bei 9000umdrehungen, oder nen M88/2 3.2L gleicher Rumpf wie beim M88/1, mit Abgasturbolader, 1.4bar, 850PS bei 9000umdrehungen ( Natürlich vollgasfest )
> Oder der Legendäre M10 Vierzylinder je nach ausbaustufe bis zu 1350PS aus 1.5L Hubraum mit Turboaufladung dann genannt M13/1 ( Formel 1 Turbo Motor ) gabs in allen erdenklichen varianten.
> 
> Oder auch sehr legendär der C20LET einst mal der effizienteste Motor.
> Nen 2JZ-GTE ist auch nicht so übel *g*


 
Schade nur dass die Motoren mit der Leistung nur ca. 1 Runde gehalten haben 
Im Renneinsatz waren ja glaub ich eh nur die Motoren mit 800 oder 850PS, aber schon extrem was die Serienmotoren so mitgemacht haben, ähnlich wie die etwas älteren Skylines


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2012)

Mich würde es mal reizen mit dem 1.6 Twinscrollturbo von BMW / PSA zu fahren.
Am liebsten nen Mini JCW, Peugeot RCZ oder Citroen DS3 Racing.

Oder so ein Hubraummonster V8 von Mercedes.

Ansonsten ist der VW 1.4TSI ein sehr guter Alltagsmotor.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2012)

@JCA88 ja das ist das einzig wahre wenn du ohnehin Lebensmüde bist, nen C20XE ist in nem A Corsa schon hart an der grenze des Fahrbaren, die dinger sind einfach net geschaffen für solche leistungen. 

@Exx nur eine runde gehalten ? *lach* Da täuschst du dich aber gewaltig, Also der M88/1 war der SerienMotor im M1 Procar Gruppe 4, der M88/2 war der SerienMotor vom ProCar Gruppe 5, der in fast gleicher Bauweise auch von AC Schnitzer damals im 3.0 CSL verbaut wurde. 

Beide varianten sind öfters im 24 stunden Rennen gefahren, ohne nen Motor ausfall, egal ob die 470PS Saugervariante, oder die 850PS Turbo Variante, die waren Standfest.  

Lediglich die M10 wurden nicht dauerhaft mit 1350 PS gefahren sondern nur kurzeitig, aber man muss sich das einfach mal vor augen halten, man nehme einen Serien Motor, baut von Schnitzer nen spezial 16V kopf drauf, tauscht Kolben, Pleul, Kurbelwelle, Einspritzung haut nen Turbo drauf und schon kann so nen Serien Motorblock über 1000 PS kurzzeitig aushalten.


----------



## JC88 (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann nicht klagen.

Allerdings ist bei einem solchen Umbau eher der Weg das Ziel. Ist doch langweilig wenns Auto am Ende fertig ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin mal nen Corsa mit C20XE gefahren, nie wieder.... Fahrender Sarg, is einfach so, das ding is einfach viel zu leicht, die Gewichtsverteilung zu beschissen, und Frontantrieb ... 

Mein Traumauto bleibt immer noch nen M1 ProCar 
Gott dieser Sound, so pervers dreckig 
BMW M1 Procar Inboard Spa Francorchamps - YouTube

Und hier der Gruppe5 
BMW M1 Turbo Inboard Nurburgring - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (24. Mai 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> C20LET im Corsa A oder B sind das einzig ware
> 
> Und dann nen Aufkleber auf der Heckscheibe "Nur 45PS...na und?"


 
Ich find den SR20DET im GTI-R besser... Allrad, 1100 Kilo und 220PS. Das klingt extrem nach Spaß, schade nur das man mittlerweile minimum 7000Euro ausgeben muss für ein Auto mit BJ 91 - 94. Heftig ist halt auch das ein Serien SR20DET locker seine 330 bis 350PS aushält. Erst danach muss man an das Innere vom Motor... 




JC88 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nicht klagen.


 
Klingt so als hättest du einen A oder B mit LET, ist das richtig?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2012)

Ohh ich hab vergessen das der Nissan freak ja hier ist   Frontkratzer mit soviel leistung ....


----------



## JC88 (24. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klingt so als hättest du einen A oder B mit LET, ist das richtig?


 
Leider nicht in meinem Besitz, aber ich hab die Gelegenheit 1-2mal im Monat den Wagen zu entführen


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Alltag: der volvo 5-zylinder ist cool (in der 200-240PS Versionen


Kann ich bestätigen .

Aber soo alltagstauglich ist er bei dem Verbrauch für die Leistung nicht(und nach den Herstellerangaben ist es seit meinem nicht besser geworden).


----------



## Riverna (24. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Ohh ich hab vergessen das der Nissan freak ja hier ist   Frontkratzer mit soviel leistung ....



Ich kann dir gerade nicht ganz folgen... ?!



JC88 schrieb:


> Leider nicht in meinem Besitz, aber ich hab die Gelegenheit 1-2mal im Monat den Wagen zu entführen



Macht sicherlich Spaß  Aber der Reifenverschleiß bei Turbo und FWD ist bestimmt enorm.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2012)

Das war nur gemeint weil du deinen SR20DET so hoch lobst, aber glaub mal der C20LET is dem mindestens ebenbürtig ( und ich bin gewiss kein Opelfan ) aber das muss man dennen lassen, die haben da nen Motor hingestellt der lange seinesgleichen gesucht hat, blöd nur das Opel sich damit selbst ins Bein geschossen hat weil der Motor in Handarbeit aufgebaut wurde und in der Produktion unheimlich Teuer war, er aber trotzdem relativ günstig im Calibra und Vectra angeboten wurde


----------



## Riverna (24. Mai 2012)

Ich habe keinen SR20DET


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> @JCA88 ja das ist das einzig wahre wenn du ohnehin Lebensmüde bist, nen C20XE ist in nem A Corsa schon hart an der grenze des Fahrbaren, die dinger sind einfach net geschaffen für solche leistungen.
> 
> @Exx nur eine runde gehalten ? *lach* Da täuschst du dich aber gewaltig, Also der M88/1 war der SerienMotor im M1 Procar Gruppe 4, der M88/2 war der SerienMotor vom ProCar Gruppe 5, der in fast gleicher Bauweise auch von AC Schnitzer damals im 3.0 CSL verbaut wurde.
> 
> ...


 
Ich meine das hätten die mal in ner Doku bei N24 gesagt, wenns nicht sogar einer der Chefingeneure war.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht ging es um die F1 Motoren mit ähnlichen Genen. Die haben damals das Turbo Verbot stark beschleunigt.


----------



## JC88 (24. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Macht sicherlich Spaß  Aber der Reifenverschleiß bei Turbo und FWD ist bestimmt enorm.


 

Sicherlich, aber so ein Gerät baut man sich nicht für 15k € auf um danach Geld sparen zu wollen


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht ging es um die F1 Motoren mit ähnlichen Genen. Die haben damals das Turbo Verbot stark beschleunigt.


 
das kann natürlich auch sein...


----------



## Riverna (24. Mai 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber so ein Gerät baut man sich nicht für 15k € auf um danach Geld sparen zu wollen


 
Das ist schon richtig, ich habe mich damals aber extra gegen den SR20DET (2L 220PS Turbo) entschieden und für den schwächeren SR20VE (2L 190PS Sauger) weil da hohe Drehmoment zu Traktionsproblemen führen könnte. Aber aktuell stelle ich mir trotzdem mein Turbosetup zusammen...


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Mai 2012)

@ExX
Muss um die Formel 1 Motoren gehandelt haben, das die einzige N24 Doku die ich kenn, über die M1 ProCars kamm nie was auf N24 das wüsste ich oder wär sofort bei uns in der E30 Community gepostet worden, ich hab hier ne Doku die eben auch genau das gegenteil über die M88 maschine sagt, wie gesagt die dinger sind 24 stunden Rennen gefahren ohne groß ausfälle, bei dem einen Youtube Video fährt ja auch nen M1 ProCar Turbo einige runden ohne das der Motor verreckt. Die kisten wurden leider nie so erfolgreich weil durch strenge reglementationen die praktisch nicht fahren durften, so wurden eigene ProCar serien gestartet und die dinger teilweise bei LeMans eingesetzt, der großteil der ProCars wurde allerdings an Privatleute verkauft selbst jene Gruppe 5 Monster.

Ich liebe dieses Poster 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Schade nur dass die Motoren mit der Leistung nur ca. 1 Runde gehalten haben
> Im Renneinsatz waren ja glaub ich eh nur die Motoren mit 800 oder 850PS, aber schon extrem was die Serienmotoren so mitgemacht haben, ähnlich wie die etwas älteren Skylines


 
Wollte ich auch grad schreiben im Vergleich dazu hält der RB26DETT 1000PS Standfest das schaft selbst ein c20Let nicht (750PS stellt eher die ober Grenze dar)

PS RB26Dett ist der Sky Motor und alle Skyline GT-R haben den selben Motor, denn der GT-R (ohne Skyline) zählt nicht mehr in die Skyline Familie....


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

Naja 4 Zylinder 2 Liter gegen nen 6 Zylinder 2.6L zu vergleichen is auch bisl unfair, aber wie schon geschrieben nen M88/2 hat seine 850Ps auch Standfest und das 1978 .... das sind ja keine Aufgetunten Motoren von irgendwelchen Tuning Freaks sondern quasi  "Serien" Motor von BMW
Nichtmal im Nismo 400 haben die den RB26Dett auf 1000PS geboostet als "serien" Motor


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2012)

Die meisten Skylines die über 800PS haben, wurden aber auf Singleturbo umgebaut. Also genau genommen ist es dann ein RB26DET, ähnliches ist beim 2JZ-GTE welcher auch auf Singleturbo umgebaut wird wenn er richtig Leistung liefern soll.


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja 4 Zylinder 2 Liter gegen nen 6 Zylinder 2.6L zu vergleichen is auch bisl unfair, aber wie schon geschrieben nen M88/2 hat seine 850Ps auch Standfest und das 1978 .... das sind ja keine Aufgetunten Motoren von irgendwelchen Tuning Freaks sondern quasi  "Serien" Motor von BMW
> Nichtmal im Nismo 400 haben die den RB26Dett auf 1000PS geboostet als "serien" Motor


 
 hab den post auch schon viel früher verfasst nur leider den Antworten Button vergessen zu betätigen 

und im Serien M1 werkeln genau so nicht 850PS soviel ich weiss! der z-tune hat immerhin 500PS 

PS ser M1 hat als Serien Auto gerade mal 277PS


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

Der Serien M1 hat 277Ps ich rede aber nicht vom Serien M1 sondern vom M1 ProCar ! der ja leztendlich auch als Kleinserie an Privatkunden verkauft wurde als Sauger sowie als Turbo. 

Kurz gesagt gabs 3 ausführungen vom M1 

Serien M1 mit M88 3.5L 277PS 
M1 ProCar Gruppe 4 mit M88/1 3.5L 470PS 
M1 ProCar Gruppe 5 mit M88/2 3.2L 850PS 

Alle gabs bei BMW für Privatkunden zu kaufen


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Mai 2012)

Sach mal, bin ich der Einzige, der nur Bahnhof versteht?


----------



## ich558 (25. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal, bin ich der Einzige, der nur Bahnhof versteht?



Nein nicht nur du


----------



## Burn_out (25. Mai 2012)

Den Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 3 fand ich auch echt geil.


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2012)

Ansich finde ich so ein Gesamtpaket wie Sunny GTi-R, Delta Integrale oder Golf 4 VR6 Synco ziemlich geil. Kleinwagen, Allrad und mächtig viel Leistung. Niemand vermutet hinter so einer Kiste wirklich Leistung, ausser beim Integrale da ist es bekannt. Das waren die Anfänge vom Unterstandment, leider hat Nissan den GTI-R zu prollig gemacht. Ohne diese riesen Hecktheke und die riesen Lufthutze in der Motorhaube wäre es besser.


----------



## Falk (25. Mai 2012)

Ja, Golf IV VR6 war schon nett (Vorgänger des R32 in der Familie), 204 PS afaik und Allrad, dafür wirklich Golf-Optik (nicht auf Krawall gebürstet wie der R32). Kann man eigentlich aktuell auch so kombinieren? Also GTD als 4Motion z.B. wäre ja auch nett...


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ansich finde ich so ein Gesamtpaket wie Sunny GTi-R, Delta Integrale oder Golf 4 VR6 Synco ziemlich geil. Kleinwagen, Allrad und mächtig viel Leistung. Niemand vermutet hinter so einer Kiste wirklich Leistung, ausser beim Integrale da ist es bekannt. Das waren die Anfänge vom Unterstandment, leider hat Nissan den GTI-R zu prollig gemacht. Ohne diese riesen Hecktheke und die riesen Lufthutze in der Motorhaube wäre es besser.



Wobei wer nen integrale nicht erkennt ist blind oder hat keine Ahnung..... Und dann weiss man sofort von dem muss man Angst haben den 400PS waren gut machbar


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

Also nen schöner Wolf im Schafspelz is dieses geschoss hier, da eh kaum einer mehr nen Golf 1 in Natura gesehen hat fällts auch kaum auf das der unwessentlich breiter als nen standart Golf ist, bin mal gespannt ob irgendeiner das Teil hier kennt  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder dieses Geschoss, und nein es ist kein GSI *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2012)

Unabhängig wie schnell diese Wagen sind oder auch nicht. Besser aussehen werden die gezeigten Wagen dadurch auch nicht.
Und ob diese alten Karossen die optimale Basis für performante Fahrzeuge sind weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

Tja Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des betrachters, der eine mag alte Autos der andere eben nicht, ich find jetz z.b auch die neuen Autos nicht schön, und da macht nen M3 oder RS4, R32, was auch immer auch nicht das Auto schöner. 
Und urteile mal nicht ob die Karosse ne gute Basis ist wenn du garnicht weist was überhaupt da drunter steckt. Das ist das schöne an den beiden Autos, die werden dermassend unterschätzt  Leider sind sie extremst selten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Und urteile mal nicht ob die Karosse ne gute Basis ist wenn du garnicht weist was überhaupt da drunter steckt. Das ist das schöne an den beiden Autos, die werden dermassend unterschätzt  Leider sind sie extremst selten.


 
Naja, das ist jetzt nicht so schwer zu unterscheiden was eine gute Basis ist oder nicht. Wenn es eine Fahrzeugvariante z.B. bis 200 PS gibt und man schnallt einen 500 PS Motor unter die Haube, dann dürften sich die Probleme häufen, sei es die Verwindungssteifigkeit, die thermischen Gegebenheiten, da man etwa doppelt soviel thermische Energie wie kinetische bei einem Fahrzeug mit Ottomotor erzeugt. Und so könnte man ewig weiter machen......


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

Das zeigt jetz nur mal wieder das der Tuner der diese beiden Autos gebaut hat sein Handwerk bestens verstanden hat 
Wie schon gesagt du urteilst viel zu schnell über etwas was du nicht kennst  Ich werd später verraten was es mit den beiden gezeigten Autos auf sich hat. Theorie ist zwar das eine, aber die ausführung in der Praxis ne andere Geschichte, es gibt auch möglichkeiten gegen die von dir aufgezählten problem gegenzuwirken. Auch wenn du das nicht wahrhaben willst.

Es gibt eben auch Tuner die pflanzen nicht einfach nur mal nen Stärkeren Motor in ne Karosse, das machen eigentlich eh nur nen Hinterhof Tuner, zu nem Motor umbau gehört einiges mehr um auch den TüV segen zu bekommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2012)

Das kann man eigentlich nur sagen, wenn man nicht weiß was für ein Aufwand in der Fahrzeugentwicklung getrieben wird, um eben eine stabile Thermik, etc.. zu bekommen. Das ist im Nachhinein fast unmöglich, da man die Zuführung von Frischluft ohne große Änderung an der Optik nicht mal so einfach verdreifachen oder mehr kann. Das gleiche Problem hat man mit der Verwindungssteifigkeit, wenn man ein entsprechend hohes Niveau erhalten oder erreichen möchte ist es mit ein paar Domstreben eben nicht getan. Die Bremse ist die nächste Baustelle, woher die Kühlluft nehmen, wenn es keine ausreichend dimensionierten Wege gibt. Dann das Fahrwerk, die Kinematik ist bei einem 200 PS Wagen anders ausgeführt als bei einem 500 PS Monster. Da können auch gelbe Konis nichts mehr retten. Und so zieht es sich wie ein roter Faden durch das Gesamtkonzept. Für eine Show oder als Bastelprojekt ist ja alles schön und gut. Aber im Vergleich mit einem ähnlich motorisierten Fahrzeug ab Werk, schaut es dann doch ein wenig anders aus. Dort kann eben alles das vom ersten Strich auf dem Papier schon berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## riedochs (25. Mai 2012)

Mal was anderes: ich werde meinen  Ende das Jahre mal auf diesen hier ansetzen: Volkswagen Konzern Volkswagen XL1 Studie  Genau das was ich suche für meinen täglichen Arbeitsweg. Mein Scirocco macht zwar Spass, wird aber nur noch bewegt wenn ich auf die Arbeit muss und die Frau Ihren Passat nicht brauch.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

Und weiter, die probleme die du aufzählst sind allesamt bekannt und müssen eben auch bei nem Motorumbau beachtet werden um überhaupt TüV zu bekommen, du hast halt eben auch keine ahnung was manch Hersteller oder Tuner für einen Aufwand betreibt um überhaupt solche Wölfe im Schafspelz zu produzieren. Es gibt nen haufen beispiele für solche profesionelle umbauten die alle deine beschriebenen problematiken Berücksichtigen, nur weil die Ausenhaut einem Serienfahrzeug entspricht heist das noch lange nicht das die Technik drunter auch auf der Serientechnik bassiert. 

Ein perfektes beispiel ist der BMW X5 Le Mans, V12 ( Motor stammt ausm Mclaren F1 welche ja BMW Triebwerke nutzen ) 700PS, Topspeed jenseits der 300km/h, 4.7s von 0 auf 100, hat auf der Grünen Hölle ne Rundenzeit von 7,49S geschaft und das für ne SUV Karosse. 
Das ganze wär wohl kaum möglich wen die von dir beschriebenen problematiken bestehen würde und BMW da nicht seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hätte. 

Das ist nur eines dieser beispiele das es durchaus Möglich ist, 
Oder der BMW M8 Prototyp mit 550PS, das gleiche gilt eigentlich für alle M Modelle die ja auch nix weiteres sind als aufgetunte Serienkarossen von der M Motorsport GMBH. Oder die AC Schnitzer und Alpina umbauten, genauso wie bei Brabus, AMG, Nismo, das sind auch nur Tuning Firmen die es verstehen solche Motorumbauten zu machen.

PS : Die von mir genannten beispiele auser jetz der M8 Prototyp sind Autos die eine Strassenzulassung haben und keine Show&Shine Fahrzeuge sind


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Ein perfektes beispiel ist der BMW X5 Le Mans, V12 ( Motor stammt ausm Mclaren F1 welche ja BMW Triebwerke nutzen ) 700PS, Topspeed jenseits der 300km/h, 4.7s von 0 auf 100, hat auf der Grünen Hölle ne Rundenzeit von 7,49S geschaft und das für ne SUV Karosse.
> Das ganze wär wohl kaum möglich wen die von dir beschriebenen problematiken bestehen würde und BMW da nicht seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hätte.


 
Weißt du was dieses Projekt gekostet hat?
Die günstigere Alternative wäre es einen Bugatti neu zu kaufen, der dann auch deutlich schneller wäre.

Im übrigen sage ich ja nicht das es nicht möglich ist, nur das es keinen Sinn macht. Da man für einen Bruchteil der Kosten was deutlich besseres haben kann.

.::EDIT::.
Dem TÜV ist es übrigens relativ egal ob der jeweils getunte Wagen bei VMax nach 10 Minuten den Hitzetod stirbt.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

Aber nen Bugatti sieht nicht aus wie nen Serien X5..... irgendwie verstehst du scheinbar nicht das es bei Tuning keine Rationalen gründe gibt, die gibts bei Hobbys eh sehr selten. Wenn ich eben z.b nen nen Kadett will der stark ist kauf ich mir kein Astra OPC... 

Der X5 Le Mans war von BMW quasi ein beispiel dafür was die für ne Meisterleistung vollbringen können ( denn das ding ist fast komplett Seriennah, nur das er eben 3 mal so viel Leistung hat, und die Fahrleistung trotzdem extrem gut ist ) Im übrigen hat die Entwicklung grad mal 4 1/2 Monate gedauert von der Idee zum Fertigen Fahrzeug, dementsprechend waren wohl die reinen Entwicklungskosten auch garnicht so hoch ( was ein V12 LeMans Triebwerk kostet lassen wir mal ausenvor ) 

Und da isses wieder dein vorurteil von wegen für nen Bruchteil der kosten was *deutlich besseres. *Es gibt eben auch aufgebaute Fahrzeuge die kosten vieleicht mehr als dein Audi z.b sind aber dafür deutlich besser als nen Serienfahrzeug, Tuning kann eben auch Aufwertend sein, das man hier aber nicht aus teilen vom D&W oder ATU zurückgreift sollte jedem klar sein. 

Natürlich isses dem TüV egal ob die Karre nach 10 minuten verreckt, aber nem Tuner der da viel zeit und geld investiert ganz gewiss nicht, vorallem dann nicht wenns ein vorzeige Stück sein soll. 

Um mal zu dem Golf und Kadett zurückzukommen, ich löse mal auf. Der Golf ist ein Porsche 928 mit Golf Karosse, daher auch verbreitert und verlängter damit das ganze auf die Porsche Bodengruppe passt. Und der Kadett ist eine Corvette C4 die eben die Ausenhaut eines Kadett´s bekommen hat. Das ganze ist nur eben so gut umgesetzt das es kaum auffällt. Der Tuner ist Artz gewesen, ein sehr bekannter und guter Tuner in den 80er Jahren. Der Golf 928 wurde auch öfter mal bei Bergrennen eingesetzt, was zeigen dürfte das die definitiv keine Probleme mit Thermik gehabt haben wenn da nen V8 unter ner Golf Karosse sitzt, genauso wie die Bremsanlage und co was komplett ausm 928 übernommen wurde.


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Wobei wer nen integrale nicht erkennt ist blind oder hat keine Ahnung..... Und dann weiss man sofort von dem muss man Angst haben den 400PS waren gut machbar



Das ist richtig, darum sagte ich ja das der Integrale da eher rausfällt und niemand das Teil unterschätzen würde. Wobei meine Freundin sicherlich denken würde es wäre ein stink normales Auto aus den 90ern. 



dfence schrieb:


> Tja Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des betrachters, der eine mag alte Autos der andere eben nicht, ich find jetz z.b auch die neuen Autos nicht schön, und da macht nen M3 oder RS4, R32, was auch immer auch nicht das Auto schöner.
> Und urteile mal nicht ob die Karosse ne gute Basis ist wenn du garnicht weist was überhaupt da drunter steckt. Das ist das schöne an den beiden Autos, die werden dermassend unterschätzt  Leider sind sie extremst selten.



Die Leute welche irgendwelche Projekte auf die Beine stellen, haben schon das nötige Wissen um sowas umzusetzen. Das sind meistens keine Projekte die in 2 Wochen über die Bühne gehen, von daher habe ich vor sämtlichen Umbauden Respekt. Leider gibt es auch immer wieder Leute die sowas schlecht reden... meistens sind es immer die gleiche Art von Menschen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Der X5 Le Mans war von BMW quasi ein beispiel dafür was die für ne Meisterleistung vollbringen können ( denn das ding ist fast komplett Seriennah, nur das er eben 3 mal so viel Leistung hat, und die Fahrleistung trotzdem extrem gut ist ) Im übrigen hat die Entwicklung grad mal 4 1/2 Monate gedauert von der Idee zum Fertigen Fahrzeug, dementsprechend waren wohl die reinen Entwicklungskosten auch garnicht so hoch ( was ein V12 LeMans Triebwerk kostet lassen wir mal ausenvor )


 
Was schätzt du was ein Entwicklungsteam + Equipment für 4 1/2 Monate bei BMW an Kosten verursacht?
Wie gesagt Sinn macht es keinen. Mit Hobby hat das auch nichts zu tun.

Gefallen darf jedem was will. Aber Sinn macht es dennoch keinen.
Und beeindrucken tut mich sowas kein Stück. Eine größere Leistung ist es in meinen Augen, etwas zu konstruieren, was jeden Tag überall auf der Welt funktioniert. Und nicht irgendein Pseudo-Vorzeigestück welches erst von einem Technikerteam in Betrieb genommen werden muss um irgendwelche Reporter für die nächste Produktvorstellung "auf Kurs" zu bringen.

@Riverna,

wer deine Meinung nicht teilt ist: "meistens sind es immer die gleiche Art von Menschen."
Das spricht Bände über deinen, sagen wir mal optimistisch, Charakter.


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2012)

Nächste Woche werde ich mir den Subaru mal ansehen, vielleicht wird das mein erster Subaru nach zig Nissans, Mazdas und Hondas. 

Subaru Subaru Impreza WRX STI als Limousine in Essen


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

Warum soll das nix mit Hobby zu tun haben, naja und natürlich hat das ganze nen Sinn, nur du verstehst ihn nicht, daher ergibts für dich keinen sinn, dir das zu erklären ist aber genauso ohne Sinn weil du das eben garnicht verstehen willst. ( Is nich böse gemeint ) Auserdem machen die leute die ernsthaft umbauten machen, das nicht um dich zu beindrucken. Übrigends viele Motor umbauten die ich kenne sind in Alltags Autos und funktionieren jeden Tag überall. Keine ahnung was du dir da vorstellst, aber scheinbar ist es weitab von der Realität. 
Und damit brauchen wir beide hier garnicht weiter zu diskutieren weil wir uns nur im kreis drehen und das ist verschwendete Zeit. 

Du hast eben deine Ansicht und ich meine, was ja auch gut so ist, nur wie du manchmal deine ansichten vertrittst ist manchmal bisl fragewürdig bzw Provokativ.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2012)

Wolf im Schafspelz setzt voraus das man denkt andere überraschen zu müssen. Was wiederum voraussetzt den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr als Rennstrecke bzw. Schlachtfeld zu verstehen -> sinnlos.

Nichts für ungut. Aber wer glaubt das ein Einzelnes Fahrzeug den selben technischen Stand wie ein von Herrscharen von Ingenieuren entwickeltes und erprobtes Fahrzeug darstellt, macht sich vermutlich die Hose mit der Beißzange zu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2012)

Hab mal wieder ein abnormales Vehikel bei meiner YouTube Tour gesichtet 

V16 ( 2 V8's) Hot rod smokin tire leaving sema show 09 - YouTube
V16 hot rod? rat rod? part 2 - YouTube

Vorallem funktioniert das ja sogar recht gut.


----------



## JC88 (25. Mai 2012)

@IT: Also die meisten Umbauten die ich mitbekommen habe hatten den Hauptaugenmerk auf einem Streckenkurs. Nicht auf den öffentlichen Verkehr. Wie man sich mit einem TÜV-Geprüften umgebauten Wagen im Öffentlichen Verkehr bewegt kommt immer auf den oder derjenigen an die Hinterm steuer sitzt. Aus meinem bekannten Kreis sind das selbstständige aus der IT-Branche, Finanz und Steuerberater und auch "normale" Angestellte und Beamte. Allesamt bauen sich ein Auto um Bj90 auf und tauschen den liebendgerne an schön Wetter tagen gegen den Serien Audi/Opel/BMW/Benz...es ist einfach ein Hobby. Hobby's sind meist Sinnlos.

Modell Loks und Modelle fürn paar tausend € zu bauen ist genauso sinnlos


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2012)

Fahren würde ich damit aber nicht wollen, wenn ich schon die Schweißpunkte auf dem Dach sehe wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wolf im Schafspelz setzt voraus das man denkt andere überraschen zu müssen. Was wiederum voraussetzt den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr als Rennstrecke bzw. Schlachtfeld zu verstehen -> sinnlos.
> 
> Nichts für ungut. Aber wer glaubt das ein Einzelnes Fahrzeug den selben technischen Stand wie ein von Herrscharen von Ingenieuren entwickeltes und erprobtes Fahrzeug darstellt, macht sich vermutlich die Hose mit der Beißzange zu.


 
Gut das beweist jetz zwei dinge 

Zum einen das du keine Ahnung hast was so einzelne Leute im stande sind zu machen, das du nicht fähig bist über den Tellerand zu schauen vermutlich .... 

Zum zweiten neigst du zu extremen Schubladen denken und verurteilst Leute oder dinge von dennen du null ahnung hast. 

Nix für ungut aber mich solchen Menschen will ich nicht weiter Diskutieren. 

Daher ich bin raus ....


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Gönne es mir doch deine Leidenschaft nicht zu teilen.
Wie gesagt, jeder soll doch mögen was er will, ich mag Basteleien nicht, du vermutlich schon. 
Ausser man hätte ein extremes Schubladendenken  .

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem mit Leuten zu diskutieren die meine Meinung nicht teilen, nur Ar... pudern ist auf Dauer auch langweilig, so ala 2 Stühle eine Meinung.


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2012)

Ich habe früher mit Anfang Zwanzig auch gebastelt. Da hatte ich nen Polo G40 der wurde zerlegt und umgebaut und die Maschine wurde heiß gemacht... Oh je, sogar ne Corrado Hinterachse habe ich gekauft um deren Achsstummel und Bremsteile zu Kriegen. Da war ich so stolz das ich nach Umbau der Teile, das ich den einzigen G40 mit Scheibenbremse rundum hatte...
Sowas hat mir früher gefallen.., Umbau um etwas einzigartiges technisch interessantes zu haben. Gerast und Rennen illegal hab ich nie gemacht. Klar auf die Tube gedrückt schon aber nie so Vollpfosten Aktionen ala 100 In der Ortschaft.
Die Ingenieure bzw die Automobilhersteller bringen ja auch kaum noch Karren die Preiswerten Umbau zulassen. Der Trend geht eindeutig zum Auto was dezent sportliche Akzente setzt oder eben von Natur aus sportlich angehaucht ist wie gerade die Audi Kisten.
Mein jetziger Golf ist motorleistungsmäßig recht heißblütig und ich habe mir ihn mit Sportfahrwerk bestellt. Das reicht mir heute an sportlichkeit


----------



## Riverna (26. Mai 2012)

Stimmt nicht jeder der sein Auto tunt egal Optik oder wegen der Leistung ist dann zwangsläufig jemand der dann den dicken Max auf der Straße macht. Aber Vorurteile und Klischeedenken ist schon was herrlichen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht jeder der sein Auto tunt egal Optik oder wegen der Leistung ist dann zwangsläufig jemand der dann den dicken Max auf der Straße macht.


 
Dann erklär mal denn Sinn und/ oder Einsatzzweck von "Wolf im Schafspelz".


----------



## Mosed (26. Mai 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht jeder der sein Auto tunt egal Optik oder wegen der Leistung ist dann zwangsläufig jemand der dann den dicken Max auf der Straße macht.



Kommt ganz drauf an, wieviel an der Optik gemacht wird. Wenn dicke Felgen drauf kommen, Spoiler und hier und da irgendwas, sodass einfach nur ne Proll-karre dabei raus kommt ist es wohl dazu gedacht einen dicken Max zu machen. Wofür denn sonst?

Bei dezenter Optik-Aufwertung ist ja alles ok, aber irgendwann sieht das Fahrzeug einfach nur nach "ich will angeben" aus.


Aber wann gilt ein Fahrzeug eigentlich als Wolfs im Schafspelz? Ich habe auch gerne Leistung im Fahrzeug, lege aber keinen Wert darauf, dass das jeder von außen km-weit sehen kann. Nicht um es zu verstecken, sondern weil ich die Leistung für mich haben will ohne dass es angeberisch aussieht. Man kann es gerne erkennen, wenn sich jemand auskennt.


----------



## Riverna (26. Mai 2012)

Was wieder rum im Auge des Betrachters liegt, viele empfinden bestimmt meinen roten NX als "Prollkarre". Trotzdem ist es mir persönlich relativ egal was andere denken und ich mache garantiert nicht damit den dicken Max. Kenne dafür Leute die machen mit ihrer Serienkarre dauerhaft irgendwelche Kavaliertstarts und fahren zig mal an der Eisdiele vorbei. Weder das eine noch das andere habe ich jemals gemacht oder habe es vor... das hat denke ich alles nichts mit dem Aussehen des Fahrzeuges sondern viel mehr mit der Ansicht des Fahrers zu tun.

Warum man sowas macht? Ich kann nur von mir sprechen, aber mir gefällt es einfach besser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2012)

Ich teile da ganz Riverna`s Meinung. Spoiler und Carbon-Hauben sind nunmal schön, genauso geile Felgen. Solln andere doch denken was sie wollen, ich kann mein Auto nach meinen Wünschen anpassen wie es mir gefällt. Serienfahrzeuge gibt es wie Sand am Meer und sind super langweilig. Siehe zum Beispiel die ganzen Golf`s, Audi`s und BMW`s...alle sehen bis auf Größenunterschiede gleich aus (also die Modelle der jeweiligen Marken). Selbst die Sport-Versionen sehen so langweilig aus (siehe S-Modelle bei Audi oder M-Modelle bei BMW zum Beispiel). 

Optisches Tuning hat also Meinung nach nichts mit Angeben zu tun (selbst wenn, auch egal), sondern werten die schnöden 0815 Auto Designs auf. Ist doch wie mit dem PC, keiner von Euch hat wohl ein PC von der Stange unterm Tisch stehen, sondern selbst einen nach seinen Wünschen gebaut. Da sieht auch keiner aus wie der Andere.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Selbst die Sport-Versionen sehen so langweilig aus (siehe S-Modelle bei Audi oder M-Modelle bei BMW zum Beispiel).



Die muss man ja auch noch verkaufen können 
Wenn ein S/RS Modell von Audi oder ein M Modell von BMW total verspoilert wäre, wäre der Kundenkreis wohl relativ klein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an, wieviel an der Optik gemacht wird. Wenn dicke Felgen drauf kommen, Spoiler und hier und da irgendwas, sodass einfach nur ne Proll-karre dabei raus kommt ist es wohl dazu gedacht einen dicken Max zu machen. Wofür denn sonst?
> 
> Bei dezenter Optik-Aufwertung ist ja alles ok, aber irgendwann sieht das Fahrzeug einfach nur nach "ich will angeben" aus.


 
Sehe ich genauso.
Peinlich wird es meiner Meinung nach wenn man sich einen "Frankenstein" zusammen bastelt.
Sprich Auto von Marke XY, Spiegel z.B. von BMW M oder Audi S, Felgen wieder von einem dritten Fahrzeughersteller und so weiter.

Das erweckt ein wenig den Eindruck, dass es für das Wunschmodell nicht ganz gereicht hat, also wird eBay sei Dank alles zusammengetackert was nicht zusammengetackert gehört.




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich teile da ganz Riverna`s Meinung. Spoiler und Carbon-Hauben sind nunmal schön, genauso geile Felgen. Solln andere doch denken was sie wollen, ich kann mein Auto nach meinen Wünschen anpassen wie es mir gefällt. Serienfahrzeuge gibt es wie Sand am Meer und sind super langweilig. Siehe zum Beispiel die ganzen Golf`s, Audi`s und BMW`s...alle sehen bis auf Größenunterschiede gleich aus (also die Modelle der jeweiligen Marken). Selbst die Sport-Versionen sehen so langweilig aus (siehe S-Modelle bei Audi oder M-Modelle bei BMW zum Beispiel).



Ob Carbon Anbauteile per se schön sind würde ich nicht unterschreiben.
Was M-, und S-Modelle angeht, da finde ich den dezenten Weg deutlich besser als die Krawalloptik. Ich persönlich hätte mich nicht für ein S-Modell entschieden wenn es ausgesehen hätte wie ein RS oder M. Das hat in meinen Augen mit schön nicht mehr viel zu tun. Das wirkt eher wie nach dem Motto: "Viel hilft viel".



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Optisches Tuning hat also Meinung nach nichts mit Angeben zu tun (selbst wenn, auch egal), sondern werten die schnöden 0815 Auto Designs auf. Ist doch wie mit dem PC, keiner von Euch hat wohl ein PC von der Stange unterm Tisch stehen, sondern selbst einen nach seinen Wünschen gebaut. Da sieht auch keiner aus wie der Andere.


 
Wenn nicht "alle" immer das Gleiche machen würden, dann könnte ich dem fast zustimmen. Aber in der Bastel-Szene scheint es zum guten Ton zu gehören alles nach zu machen was man nachmachen kann. Wer an seinem Kleinwagen nicht wenigstes Nachrüst-Tagfahrlicht, am besten noch Angel-Eyes hat ist doch unten durch. Gleiches gilt für schwarz gepulverte Felgen oder Oldschool Spiegel von BMW-M oder Audi-S.
Das ist null individuell, für mich eher peinlich.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nichts für ungut. Aber wer glaubt das ein Einzelnes Fahrzeug den selben technischen Stand wie ein von Herrscharen von Ingenieuren entwickeltes und erprobtes Fahrzeug darstellt, macht sich vermutlich die Hose mit der Beißzange zu.


 Also da wäre ich vorsichtig. Gerade die tollen Ingenieure von manchen Herstellern leisten sich mehr oder weniger große Mängel bei den Autos. Sei es Rost nach nem halben Jahr, abgerissene Kraftstoffpumpen oder Motoren die serienmässig nicht ihre Leistung erreichen.

Da sind dann einzelne fachkundige Leute besser, da die keine riesige Masse von Autos fertigen müssen, sondern nur einzelne Autos bearbeiten müssen.

Ich will den Ings von Audi und Co nicht das Know-How absprechen, allerdings müssen die sich dem großen Kostendruck beugen die eine solchen Massenproduktion mit sich bringt. Da hat es ein Tuner schon leichter, da die schon ein an sich fertiges Auto bekommen und es perfektionieren können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Klingt logisch. Die Frage die sich mir unter anderem stellt ist die Erprobung. In der Serie werden bei einem neuen Fahrzeug millionen Kilometer auf der ganzen Welt, unter allen möglichen Bedingungen von hoch qualifizierten Leuten gefahren.
Wie macht das eine 10 Mann tuning Klitsche? Wenn ich meinen S5 tunen lassen wollte, würden die dann 10 identiche Fahrzeuge kaufen und die dann in modifizierter Form vom Death Vally bis ins Polargebiet testen?


----------



## Burn_out (26. Mai 2012)

Mh naja hoch qualifiziert?^^
Ich weis zwar nicht wie es sonst so ist, aber ein Bekannter aus dem A3 Forum arbeitet bei Audi als Ing und testet zur Zeit verschiedene Wagen. Der ist jetzt seit ca 1 jahr von der FH runter und der schaut auch nur was die Diagnosegeräte an Werten ausspucken.

Was Tuner alles so machen weis ich nicht. Ich habe allerdings mal einen Bericht im Tv gesehen, da wurden Aerodynamikteile im Windkanal getestet und später auf der Nordschleife. Ich rede jetzt allerdings auch nur von den großen bekannten Tuningfirmen und nicht von so Hinterhofbuden die einem 80PS für 500€ versprechen und nichtmal einen Prüfstand haben


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn man mal gesehen hat was für ein Aufwand im Werk getrieben wird, dann fällt es mir schwer zu glauben das selbst ein 500 Mann Betrieb auch nur 10% dessen aufwendet. Und da kommt der Punkt wo es für mich unattraktiv wird. Denn auf der einen Seite steht ein erprobtes Fahrzeug was seinen Job at best macht und auf der anderen Seite werden mir ein paar Extra PS für teuer Geld angeboten ohne die Garantie ob die Veränderungen von allen anderen Bauteilen, vollkommen ohne negative Effekte, wie geänderte Resonanzen, etc. weg gesteckt werden. Wäre ja blöd wenn aus einem top Neuwagen auf einmal eine Klapperbüchse würde.

Und wenn ich bei Motortalk zu dem Thema mitlese, dann bestättigen sich meine Vorbehalte in der Regel.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich weis kann man eine extra Garantie abschließen bis 100.000km. Es ist natürlich klar, dass bestimmte Motorteile bei Chiptuning mehr belastet werden und sich dadurch die Lebenszeit wohl verringert.
Es ist letztendlich jedem selber überlassen ob er sowas macht oder nicht.

Wir haben z.B unseren 1.9TDI A4 Avant auf etwa 140PS gechippt damals. Der fährt heute noch mit über 200.00km umher ohne Mucken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Da ein Auto aus tausenden Teilen besteht, bewirkt jede Veränderung einer Stellschraube Auswirkungen auf alle anderen Teile. Und genau das wird bei der Fahrzeugentwicklung berücksichtigt. Beim Tuning kann man tw. froh sein wenn die Veränderungen wenigstens Motorseitig komplett erprobt sind.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Jeder kann mit seinem Auto mchen was er will. Aber mich hat's bis heute nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die muss man ja auch noch verkaufen können
> Wenn ein S/RS Modell von Audi oder ein M Modell von BMW total verspoilert wäre, wäre der Kundenkreis wohl relativ klein.


 
Naja eigentlich nicht 

Natürlich haben solche Fahrzeuge nicht den gleich großen Kundenkreis, es gibt aber definitiv nen Kundenkreis der nicht grade klein ist sonst würds keine Sonderauflagen bekommen 

Bsp BMW E30 M3 Evolution 
Hier als Evo 3 mit zusätzlichen Spoilerschwert vorne und Flaps am Heckspoiler Hinten ab Werk, der ist extrem Beliebt und gern gekauft, und das definitiv nicht von nem Jugendlichen, für so einen muss man seine 12000€ mindestens hinlegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder E36 318IS Class 2 sonderauflage, auch sehr sehr beliebt aber nicht unter jugendlichen da eh kaum bezahlbar, auch hier M-Tech Verspoilerung, Spoilerschwert vorne, Großer Heckflügel hinten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja echt schade das so viele leute so ne engstirnige meinung haben und alles und jeden über den kamm schert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Die von dir gezeigten Fahrzeuge sind in Relation zur Gesamtauflage des E30 bzw. E36 extrem bedeutungslos. Da musst du dir schon andere Kronzeugen dafür suchen um etwas zu belegen was man nicht belegen kann.

Engstirnig ist es eher den persönlichen Geschmack, wider besseren Wissens, als allgemeinen Geschmack hin zu stellen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob Carbon Anbauteile per se schön sind würde ich nicht unterschreiben.



Das wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen. Nicht jedem Auto steht eine (Sicht-)Carbonmotorhaube. Bei manchen allerdings gibt es nichts schöneres. Kommt halt immer aufs Auto drauf an.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was M-, und S-Modelle angeht, da finde ich den dezenten Weg deutlich besser als die Krawalloptik. Ich persönlich hätte mich nicht für ein S-Modell entschieden wenn es ausgesehen hätte wie ein RS oder M. Das hat in meinen Augen mit schön nicht mehr viel zu tun. Das wirkt eher wie nach dem Motto: "Viel hilft viel".



Klar jeder wie er mag. Wenn dir das Seriendesign gefällt, dann ist doch alles gut  




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn nicht "alle" immer das Gleiche machen würden, dann könnte ich dem fast zustimmen. Aber in der Bastel-Szene scheint es zum guten Ton zu gehören alles nach zu machen was man nachmachen kann. Wer an seinem Kleinwagen nicht wenigstes Nachrüst-Tagfahrlicht, am besten noch Angel-Eyes hat ist doch unten durch. Gleiches gilt für schwarz gepulverte Felgen oder Oldschool Spiegel von BMW-M oder Audi-S.
> Das ist null individuell, für mich eher peinlich.



Peinlich finde ich das nicht, solange es halbwegs professional ist (Stichwort Baumarkttuning ). Was ist denn peinlich an ner schwarz gepulverten Felge? (ich mag zwar kein Schwarz auf ner Felge, aber peinlich ist was anderes). Und Tagfahrlicht trifft (zumindenst im Honda-Forum) auf wenig Zuneigung. Passt nicht zu jedem Auto (bei Golf 4er zum Beispiel, sieht es einfach nur bescheiden aus, weils nicht mit dem Wagen harmoniert). Und bei Spiegeln verstehe ich auch nicht, was daran peinlich sein soll. Peinlich wirds meiner Meinung nach erst, wenn man sich Schriftzüge bzw Embleme aufs Auto ballert, was garnicht drin ist. Man muss sich doch nicht schämen wenn das Auto super aussieht, aber nur ne 1,4er Maschine drin hat. Leistung und Optik hängen meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Klar jeder wie er mag. Wenn dir das Seriendesign gefällt, dann ist doch alles gut



Ein S-Modell hat seine eigene sehr dezente Optik. Er sieht nicht wie ein A-Modell oder RS aus. Für mich persönlich ideal. Oder sagen wir mal fast ideal, der Auspuff könnte noch einen Tacken dezenter sein.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Peinlich finde ich das nicht, solange es halbwegs professional ist (Stichwort Baumarkttuning ). Was ist denn peinlich an ner schwarz gepulverten Felge? (ich mag zwar kein Schwarz auf ner Felge, aber peinlich ist was anderes).



Wenn von jetzt auf gleich jeder sowas haben muss, dann ist es weniger der Ausdruck des persönlichen Geschmacks, denn des Mitschwimmens der Masse. Aber da nur tote Fische mit dem Strom mitschwimmen, finde ich das eher peinlich.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und Tagfahrlicht trifft (zumindenst im Honda-Forum) auf wenig Zuneigung. Passt nicht zu jedem Auto (bei Golf 4er zum Beispiel, sieht es einfach nur bescheiden aus, weils nicht mit dem Wagen harmoniert).



Über Tagfahrlicht könnte man einen ganzen Thread machen. Schon ab Werk sieht das Meiste nicht schön aus. Aber sich dann sowas noch an Fahrzeuge zu dübeln die sowas ab Werk nicht hatten als sie gebaut wurden, ist dann doch deutlich schlimmer als grenzwertig.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und bei Spiegeln verstehe ich auch nicht, was daran peinlich sein soll.



Man kann bezgl. der Spiegel viel machen. Aber bitte keinen "Frankenstein" bauen, der aussieht als hätte man Nachts den Schrottplatz überfallen. Also entweder echte Tuningprodukte kaufen oder etwas aus dem Sortiment des jeweiligen Herstellers. Ab wenn ich einen Corsa mit E36 M3 Spiegeln sehe, dann ist der Brechreiz kaum noch zu kontrollieren .



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Peinlich wirds meiner Meinung nach erst, wenn man sich Schriftzüge bzw Embleme aufs Auto ballert, was garnicht drin ist. Man muss sich doch nicht schämen wenn das Auto super aussieht, aber nur ne 1,4er Maschine drin hat. Leistung und Optik hängen meiner Meinung nach nicht zusammen.



Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Schlimm genug das die Hersteller werkseitig schon faken, wie z.B. bei mir wo auf der deutschen Version T wie Turbo draufsteht, trotz Kompressor. Oder 35i auf BMW Modellen mit 3 Liter Motor oder 250er auf einem 1,8er Benz, usw.......

Leistung und Optik sollten im Ansatz schon zusammen paßen. Also Tieferlegung, dicke Schlappen und dann eine 75 PS Gurke die den Rollwiderstand der Reifen kaum überwinden kann, hat dann doch etwas von einem paar Socken in der Unterhose.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die von dir gezeigten Fahrzeuge sind in Relation zur Gesamtauflage des E30 bzw. E36 extrem bedeutungslos. Da musst du dir schon andere Kronzeugen dafür suchen um etwas zu belegen was man nicht belegen kann.
> 
> Engstirnig ist es eher den persönlichen Geschmack, wider besseren Wissens, als allgemeinen Geschmack hin zu stellen.


 Was hat das denn damit zu tun?
Ich glaube du siehst die Sachen irgendwie anders als alle anderen.
Hat doch nur mit der Beliebheit zu tun, und nicht zur Relation des normalen Serienmodells.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn von jetzt auf gleich jeder sowas haben muss, dann ist es weniger der Ausdruck des persönlichen Geschmacks, denn des Mitschwimmens der Masse. Aber da nur tote Fische mit dem Strom mitschwimmen, finde ich das eher peinlich.


 Aber selbst nen Audi fahren
Ist dir entgangen dass Audi in den letzten 4 Jahren total den Hype erfahren hat?
Und dann behaupten Leute die schwarze Felgen haben wären tote Fische.
Ich glaube kaum dass wenn den Leuten die schwarzen Felgen nicht gefallen würden, die sich so Dinger an die Karre schrauben würden.
Hier gehts rein um Geschmack, denn 90% aller Autos haben noch silberne Alu´s drauf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Was hat das denn damit zu tun?
> Ich glaube du siehst die Sachen irgendwie anders als alle anderen.
> Hat doch nur mit der Beliebheit zu tun, und nicht zur Relation des normalen Serienmodells.



Er meinte doch das diese Fahrzeuge Beispiele dafür wären wie beliebt verspoilerte Fahrzeuge wären. Blöderweise waren sie nicht beliebt.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber selbst nen Audi fahren
> Ist dir entgangen dass Audi in den letzten 4 Jahren total den Hype erfahren hat?
> Und dann behaupten Leute die schwarze Felgen haben wären tote Fische.
> Ich glaube kaum dass wenn den Leuten die schwarzen Felgen nicht gefallen würden, die sich so Dinger an die Karre schrauben würden.
> Hier gehts rein um Geschmack, denn 90% aller Autos haben noch silberne Alu´s drauf.


 
Audi verkauft weniger Fahrzeuge als BMW, VW, Opel, Ford und was weiß ich noch alles. Und von meinem Modell wird es auch keine Millionen Stück geben. Also was willst du damit aussagen? Oder ist das nur der verzweifelte Versuch eines persönlichen Angriffs?

Vor ein paar Jahren wollte kein Mensch schwarze Felgen, in eine paar Jahren will sie keiner mehr. Ist halt ein Hype. Und in Tuningkreisen wo Individualität groß geschrieben wird, gilt nun mal Uniformität. Na wenn das kein Ausdruck von Individualität ist .
Für mich hat das immer so ein wenig den faden Beigeschmack von: "Was ich will kann ich mir nicht leisten, also bastele ich was Ähnliches". Ist aber nur mein höchst persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für mich hat das immer so ein wenig den faden Beigeschmack von: "Was ich will kann ich mir nicht leisten, also bastele ich was Ähnliches". Ist aber nur mein höchst persönlicher Eindruck.


Ich glaube, dass du es einfach nicht einsehen kannst dass es leute gibt die sich geld sparen können, weil sie geistiges und handwerkliches geschick besitzen, welches du im automobilbereich scheinbar nicht hast 
Es gibt zwar viele "tuner" die ihre finger lieber von ihren schüsseln lassen sollten, aber es gibt durchaus auch leute die auf hohem niveau arbeiten und deren tunings mindestens gleich hochwertig und schön (wobei hier natürlich der geschmack eines jeden einzelnen die größte rolle spielt) sind wie die von tuningfirmen. dass sie sich hierbei noch oft eine menge geld einsparen kann man Ihnen wohl nicht als etwas schlechtes vorhalten. 
Man kann geld auch sparen, auch wenn man schon viel hat. Nur weil man viel kohle hat muss man es ja nicht aus dem fenster werfen wenn man es auch selbst machen kann (was auch spass machen kann )
Aber da hast du wohl ne andere mentalität, wenn man geld hat muss man es mit aller gewalt auch ausgeben, egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht...

Ich weiss dass du jetzt wieder mit billigen "argumenten" und pöbeleien um dich wirfst, ist ja nix neues, und mir ist das mittlerweile auch wurscht. Ich wollts nur mal geschrieben haben, ich denke damit äußere ich die meinung einiger User hier


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du es einfach nicht einsehen kannst dass es leute gibt die sich geld sparen können, weil sie geistiges und handwerkliches geschick besitzen, *welches du im automobilbereich scheinbar nicht hast*
> 
> Ich weiss dass du jetzt wieder mit billigen "argumenten" und *pöbeleien *um dich wirfst, ist ja nix neues, und mir ist das mittlerweile auch wurscht. Ich wollts nur mal geschrieben haben, ich denke damit äußere ich die meinung einiger User hier


 
Hallo?
Erst pöbeln und mir dann selbiges unterstellen?! Das nenne ich mal Niveau.

Egal.
Es sind immer die gleichen paar User, welche keine zweite Meinung dulden.
Ich habe schon x-fach erwähnt das es mir egal ist wer was mit seinem Wagen macht. Soll ja auch jeder machen was ihm oder ihr gefällt. Nur das lachen wenn ich so einen "Frankenstein" auf Rädern sehe kann mir wohl keiner verbieten  .


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wenn ich einen Corsa mit E36 M3 Spiegeln sehe, dann ist der Brechreiz kaum noch zu kontrollieren .
> Also Tieferlegung, dicke Schlappen und dann eine 75 PS Gurke die den Rollwiderstand der Reifen kaum überwinden kann, hat dann doch etwas von einem paar Socken in der Unterhose.





			
				ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo?
> Erst pöbeln und mir dann selbiges unterstellen?! Das nenne ich mal Niveau.
> 
> Egal.
> ...



Du wiedersprichst dir überhaupt nicht  mach dich nicht lächerlich

Zudem wenn ich mich hier in der umgebung Zürich umsehe sehe ich extrem viele Audi A/S/RS5 Soviel zum Thema es gibt ihn nicht viel da sieht man kein anderes Coupe so häufig... Sie übertreffen sogar die Porsche 911er die es wie Sand am Meer gibt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> [...] Oder 35i auf BMW Modellen mit 3 Liter Motor [...]


 
Das mussten die aber wahrscheinlich so machen, da es den 3.0i; 3.0si; 3.5i und 3.5is gibt. Wenn alle mit "3.0" anfangen würden, hätte man ja einen ellenlangen Schriftzug


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Du wiedersprichst dir überhaupt nicht  mach dich nicht lächerlich
> 
> Zudem wenn ich mich hier in der umgebung Zürich umsehe sehe ich extrem viele Audi A/S/RS5 Soviel zum Thema es gibt ihn nicht viel da sieht man kein anderes Coupe so häufig... Sie übertreffen sogar die Porsche 911er die es wie Sand am Meer gibt


 
Ich will dir jetzt nicht intellektuelle Fähigkeiten absprechen aber meine Meinung zu simpel-Tuning is kein Pöbeln, da ich damit niemandem etwas unterstelle. Also wenn du schon Beispiele suchst, dann bitte wenigstens die Richtigen.

Wieso bereicherst du mich um die hoch präzise und exakte Zahl der Zulassungen von irgendwelchen Audis? 
Wenn ich was individuelles wollen würde, dann würde ich nicht unbedingt ein Fahrzeug von einem Hersteller kaufen, der mehr als eine Million Stück pro Jahr produziert. Das wäre ja paradox  .


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich will dir jetzt nicht intellektuelle Fähigkeiten absprechen aber meine Meinung zu simpel-Tuning is kein Pöbeln, da ich damit niemandem etwas unterstelle. Also wenn du schon Beispiele suchst, dann bitte wenigstens die Richtigen.
> 
> Wieso bereicherst du mich um die hoch präzise und exakte Zahl der Zulassungen von irgendwelchen Audis?
> Wenn ich was individuelles wollen würde, dann würde ich nicht unbedingt ein Fahrzeug von einem Hersteller kaufen, der mehr als eine Million Stück pro Jahr produziert. Das wäre ja paradox  .


 
Ich meine mehr das du zuest dich aufregst und alle die M3 Spiegel am Corsa fahren beleidigst und sagst alle können fahren was sie möchten, das wiederspricht sich doch recht deutlich. Ich teile zwar bis zu einem Mass deine Meinung jedoch kritisiere ich niemand der das macht und es stört mich auch nicht.

Vielleicht weil individualität kostet  Individualität ist für mich zum Beispiel ein Bentley Continental GT oder ein Aston Martin oder ein BMW Z8 oder nen Fisker Karma... Oder nen Oldtimer wie ein Shelby GT500/GT350 oder ein BMW M1 BMW 8er M (nicht mit dem M8 Prototyp zu verwechseln) usw.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

Ich rege mich über keine Personen auf, sondern über Gegenstände, wie z.B. peinliche Corsas, diese haben keine Persönlichkeitsrechte und können somit weder beleidigt noch angepöbelt werde.
Insofern bitte immer zwischen Menschen und Dingen unterscheiden.

Wenn ich was Individuelles wollen würde und mir leisten könnte, dann wären Bentley und Aston ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Für einen Daily Driver ist das für mich vollkommen belanglos. Da zählen für mich primär technische Eigenschaften + Design. Image, Individualität und ähnliches sind mir kein Geld wert.


----------



## Riverna (26. Mai 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich teile da ganz Riverna`s Meinung. Spoiler und Carbon-Hauben sind nunmal schön, genauso geile Felgen. Solln andere doch denken was sie wollen, ich kann mein Auto nach meinen Wünschen anpassen wie es mir gefällt. Serienfahrzeuge gibt es wie Sand am Meer und sind super langweilig. Siehe zum Beispiel die ganzen Golf`s, Audi`s und BMW`s...alle sehen bis auf Größenunterschiede gleich aus (also die Modelle der jeweiligen Marken). Selbst die Sport-Versionen sehen so langweilig aus (siehe S-Modelle bei Audi oder M-Modelle bei BMW zum Beispiel).
> 
> Optisches Tuning hat also Meinung nach nichts mit Angeben zu tun (selbst wenn, auch egal), sondern werten die schnöden 0815 Auto Designs auf. Ist doch wie mit dem PC, keiner von Euch hat wohl ein PC von der Stange unterm Tisch stehen, sondern selbst einen nach seinen Wünschen gebaut. Da sieht auch keiner aus wie der Andere.



Absolut richtig, die meisten Leute tunen wir Auto nach ihrem Geschmack. Wenn es mir danach gehen würde das ich was haben will, was andere toll finden hätte ich mir nen ollen A3 gekauft. Da hätte ich sicherlich in der breiten Masse mehr Zuspruch als mit einem Nissan. Kritik bzw Spott kommt in der Regel dann nur von Leuten, die ein 0815 Auto fahren und mit Individualität nichts anfangen können/wollen... 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und Tagfahrlicht trifft (zumindenst im Honda-Forum) auf wenig Zuneigung.


 
Generell in der Japan Szene sind mir kaum Leute bekannt die sich hässliche Tagesfahrleuchten ans Auto montieren. Wenn ich nun mal grob Überschlage ist mir genau ein NX Fahrer (von ca 200) bekannt der sich sowas verbaut hat. Dafür hat er auch genug Spot erhalten. Trotzdem habe ich nicht das Geld von einem Neuwagen (Kleinwagen) in meinen Nissan gesteckt um anderen zu gefallen, Zustimmung hört man natürlich trotzdem gerne. Das ist ganz klar und würde auch niemand bestreiten...


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Er meinte doch das diese Fahrzeuge Beispiele dafür wären wie beliebt verspoilerte Fahrzeuge wären. Blöderweise waren sie nicht beliebt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wenn DU das als persönlichen Angriff wahrnimmst, dann soll es auch so sein. Ich bin dafür verantwortlich was ich sage/schreibe, nicht für das was DU verstehst!
Ich meine es gibt auch Leute die ihre Reifen selbst umschrauben, und nicht dafür in eine Audi Fachwerkstatt müssen.
Warum also ein Holzregal kauefn wenn man es auch selbst machen kann?
Gerade das selbst gemachte zeugt von handwerklicher Begabung, und das zählt, von der Stange kaufen kann jeder.
Hätte ich die passenden Werkzeuge gehabt, hätte ich meine Fahrwerk auch selbst reingeschraubt.

Edit: Und das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2012)

Bitte Vertragt euch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn von jetzt auf gleich jeder sowas haben muss, dann ist es weniger der Ausdruck des persönlichen Geschmacks, denn des Mitschwimmens der Masse. Aber da nur tote Fische mit dem Strom mitschwimmen, finde ich das eher peinlich.



Mit Felgen kann man wohl am einfachsten sein Wagen von der Masse abheben lassen. Standardfelgen sehen meist nicht hübsch aus, oder sind silber/grau. Daher meist an Langweiligkeit kaum zu übertreffen. Das schwarz "gehyped" wird, merke ich nicht. Ich persönlich würde mir auch Farbige Felgen ranklatschen. Aber muss halt zur Wagenfarbe passen. Ich stehe zum Beispiel auf Weiße Felgen an Roten oder Blauen Autos. Schwarz sieht hingegen auf Weißen Autos genial aus. Und Skullcandy ist ebenfalls eine sehr interessante Kombination  



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Über Tagfahrlicht könnte man einen ganzen Thread machen. Schon ab Werk sieht das Meiste nicht schön aus. Aber sich dann sowas noch an Fahrzeuge zu dübeln die sowas ab Werk nicht hatten als sie gebaut wurden, ist dann doch deutlich schlimmer als grenzwertig.



Ja das stimme ich dir 100% zu. Das Tagfahrlich ist übrigens eine Sache, die Audi wirklich gut gemacht hat. Kenne keine schöneren als bei Audi  

Bei anderen Wagen sagst mir nicht so zu. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Man kann bezgl. der Spiegel viel machen. Aber bitte keinen "Frankenstein" bauen, der aussieht als hätte man Nachts den Schrottplatz überfallen. Also entweder echte Tuningprodukte kaufen oder etwas aus dem Sortiment des jeweiligen Herstellers. Ab wenn ich einen Corsa mit E36 M3 Spiegeln sehe, dann ist der Brechreiz kaum noch zu kontrollieren .



Sorry, ich habe dich wohl falsch verstanden. Ich meinte natürlich schon Spiegel für das passende Auto 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Leistung und Optik sollten im Ansatz schon zusammen paßen. Also Tieferlegung, dicke Schlappen und dann eine 75 PS Gurke die den Rollwiderstand der Reifen kaum überwinden kann, hat dann doch etwas von einem paar Socken in der Unterhose.



Ja das ist klar. Langsamer sollte die Karre nicht werden. Da ist weniger oftmals mehr


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Mai 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wenn DU das als persönlichen Angriff wahrnimmst, dann soll es auch so sein. Ich bin dafür verantwortlich was ich sage/schreibe, nicht für das was DU verstehst!



Schon klar. Aber dann bitte nicht so offensichtlich  .



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich meine es gibt auch Leute die ihre Reifen selbst umschrauben, und nicht dafür in eine Audi Fachwerkstatt müssen.



Das kann jeder. So wie auch jeder ein Klo putzen kann. Das will nur nicht jeder.
Ich persönlich habe noch nie bei Audi meine Reifen wechseln lassen, dazu müsste ich ja alles in allem fast 150 km zurück legen. Aber direkt gegenüber von meinem Büro ist eine tolle Werkstatt, die lagern auch ein, dort lasse ich meine Winterräder/ Sommerräder immer wechseln und einlagern. Spart mir schmutzige Finger und kostet deutlich weniger als ich in der gleichen Zeit verdiene. Also eine Win-Win-Win-Situation.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Edit: Und das ist meine Meinung.


 
Die sei dir selbstverständlich gegönnt, wäre ja grausig wenn wir alle gleichgeschaltet wären.



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Mit Felgen kann man wohl am einfachsten sein Wagen  von der Masse abheben lassen. Standardfelgen sehen meist nicht hübsch  aus, oder sind silber/grau. Daher meist an Langweiligkeit kaum zu  übertreffen. Das schwarz "gehyped" wird, merke ich nicht. Ich persönlich  würde mir auch Farbige Felgen ranklatschen. Aber muss halt zur  Wagenfarbe passen. Ich stehe zum Beispiel auf Weiße Felgen an Roten oder  Blauen Autos. Schwarz sieht hingegen auf Weißen Autos genial aus. Und  Skullcandy ist ebenfalls eine sehr interessante Kombination



Das mit den schwarzen Felgen ist eine persönliche Aversion von mir. Da ich der Meinung bin, dass das komplette Felgendesign in schwarz vor die Hunde geht. Muss man aber nicht so sehen.
Was mir persönlich gut gefällt, war diese polierte Optik, so wie bei allen Ausstellungstücken auf der letzten IAA bei Audi. Ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich finde eloxiertes- oder hochglanzverdichtetes-Alu einfach super.


----------



## JC88 (26. Mai 2012)

Junge junge...mal nen Moment nicht aufgepasst und IT hats wieder geschafft 
Reife Leistung der Herr


----------



## >ExX< (26. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber dann bitte nicht so offensichtlich



Nochmal um deutlich zu werden: Das war kein persönlicher Angriff!!!1!elf1!1!!!



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> wäre ja grausig wenn wir alle gleichgeschaltet wären.


 Da muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## turbosnake (27. Mai 2012)

Ich schau mir jetzt das Indy 500 an.

Läuft auf Servus TV und man kann auch den O-Ton auswählen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das kann jeder. So wie auch jeder ein Klo putzen kann. Das will nur nicht jeder.
> Ich persönlich habe noch nie bei Audi meine Reifen wechseln lassen, dazu müsste ich ja alles in allem fast 150 km zurück legen. Aber direkt gegenüber von meinem Büro ist eine tolle Werkstatt, die lagern auch ein, dort lasse ich meine Winterräder/ Sommerräder immer wechseln und einlagern. Spart mir schmutzige Finger und kostet deutlich weniger als ich in der gleichen Zeit verdiene. Also eine Win-Win-Win-Situation.


 
Im Büro sitzen kann auch jeder... 

Man merkt dass du keine Ahnung vom Beruf Mechatroniker hast. Heute hat man keine schmutzigen Hände mehr, man trägt für alles die passenden Handschuhe. Im Gegensatz zum Tonerstaub im Büro, welcher ziemlich Gesundheitsschädigend ist.

In einer Stunde hat man übrigens die Sache erledigt.. naja selbst ist der Mann


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> In einer Stunde hat man übrigens die Sache erledigt.. naja selbst ist der Mann


 
Weißt du was wechseln + einlagern kostet und was ich pro Stunde verdiene? Insofern soll jeder das machen was er am besten kann.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2012)

Eben weil die Herren in der Werkstatt ja die passenden Handschuhe(und eine Hebebühne und Pressluftschrauber haben) lasse ich es die auch gerne machen. Hätte ich die gleiche Ausrüstung wäre es vielleicht wieder was anderes, aber mit dem klapprigen Auto eigenem Wagenheber, ohne die passenden Handschuhe und mit reiner Muskelkraft zahl ich lieber meine ~15€ für den Wechsel der dann auch noch schneller von statten geht. 
(Als Facharbeiter im Beruf des Mechatronikers irritiert mich immer ein bisschen dass die Leute die an meinem Auto schrauben und gelegentlich mal einen PC mit fertiger Analysesoftware anschließen sich auch Mechatroniker nennen)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben weil die Herren in der Werkstatt ja die passenden Handschuhe(und eine Hebebühne und Pressluftschrauber haben) lasse ich es die auch gerne machen. Hätte ich die gleiche Ausrüstung wäre es vielleicht wieder was anderes, aber mit dem klapprigen Auto eigenem Wagenheber, ohne die passenden Handschuhe und mit reiner Muskelkraft zahl ich lieber meine ~15€ für den Wechsel der dann auch noch schneller von statten geht.
> (Als Facharbeiter im Beruf des Mechatronikers irritiert mich immer ein bisschen dass die Leute die an meinem Auto schrauben und gelegentlich mal einen PC mit fertiger Analysesoftware anschließen sich auch Mechatroniker nennen)


 
Ich sprach eher von Reifenwechsel, als Radwechsel

Zum Analyse-PC, logisch ist die Software bereits vorhanden, oder meinst du jeder Mechatroniker programmiert zuerst eine Analysesoftware?

Das System liest die Sensoren und Fehlerspeicher aus, gottseidank, denn bei über 1.5km Kabel in einem durchschnittlichen Auto von Heute würdest du wohl ungern das Ausmessen jeglichen Leitungen zahlen wollen.

Ausserdem fasst das System Daten über dein Auto zusammen, man kann Reparaturlösungen in anderen Fällen begutachten, allfällige Feldaktionen. Bei neuen Autos kannst du nicht mal mehr ohne Computer die Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln, oder geschweige denn den Ölstand abfragen, öltemperatur vom Getriebe. Konfigurier du mal eine Mechatronik ohne Computer.
Der Reifendruck wird auch über das System zurückgestellt (Logischerweise Wirelesssensoren im Rad).

Zündaussetzer etc. sind auch schwer mit den Ohren fesstellbar, vorallem wenn es ein 10 Zylinder ist

Ist wie in jedem anderen Beruf. Bevor man was macht, analysiert man das Problem, sucht eine Lösung, und löst schliesslich dass Problem (schraubt).
Der Mechatroniker von Heute muss sehr viel Wissen und lernt auch mehr als er in der Garage an täglichen Arbeiten anwenden kann. 
Physik, Chemie und Elektrotechnik sind die schwergebiete, und von allem nicht zu wenig. Dazu bedarf es handwerklichem Geschick, und körperliche Fitness sowie vernetztes Denken.
Habe vorher Elektroniker gelernt und eine Informatikschule abgeschlossen (in der Schweiz), programmierung von u-Chips unter anderem mit Assembler, prototypentwicklung etc., hatte den Beruf des Mechatronikers auch unterschätzt. 

Ich kann auch sagen ein Bürofritz sitzt nur am PC und tippt ein paar Zahlen ein und braucht nebenbei noch einen Informatiker weil er nicht mal seinen PC bedienen kann. Aber ich seh da etwas mehr über den Tellerrand. Physische und Psychische Arbeit kann man sowieso nicht miteinander Vergleichen.

Ihr tut so als könntet ihr alles und bringt euer Auto nur in die Werkstatt weil ihr eure Finger nicht schmutzig machen wollt. Dass jede einzelne Schraube mit ihrem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen werden muss ist euch nicht klar ^^


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2012)

Nur so als Beispiel: Von einem Mechatroniker würde ich erwarten dass er bei dem Defekt eines Steuergerätes dieses öffnet, den Schaden behebt(in der Regel ist wohl ein einzelner Kondensator zu wechseln) und wieder neu das System flasht. Was gemacht wird ist aber ein "rein mechanisches" ausbauen des Steuergerätes und einbauen eines neuen Steuergerätes(und die sind weder billig noch in der Werkstatt auf Lager).
Ich sehe einfach weder den Informatiker(sonst ist ab jetzt jeder der im Büro mit dem PC arbeitet ein Informatiker) noch den Elektroniker(den noch eher) in der Autoreparatur. Was nicht heißt dass ich keinen Respekt vor dem Job habe, ich finde nur die neue Berufsbezeichnung ziemlich irreführend.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur so als Beispiel: Von einem Mechatroniker würde ich erwarten dass er bei dem Defekt eines Steuergerätes dieses öffnet, den Schaden behebt(in der Regel ist wohl ein einzelner Kondensator zu wechseln) und wieder neu das System flasht. Was gemacht wird ist aber ein "rein mechanisches" ausbauen des Steuergerätes und einbauen eines neuen Steuergerätes(und die sind weder billig noch in der Werkstatt auf Lager).
> Ich sehe einfach weder den Informatiker(sonst ist ab jetzt jeder der im Büro mit dem PC arbeitet ein Informatiker) noch den Elektroniker(den noch eher) in der Autoreparatur. Was nicht heißt dass ich keinen Respekt vor dem Job habe, ich finde nur die neue Berufsbezeichnung ziemlich irreführend.


 
Wenn dein Mainboard defekt ist wird auch kein Kondensator gewechselt und du erhälts das Mainboard zurück. Oder etwa schon?


----------



## computertod (28. Mai 2012)

naja, vom materialpreis her wärs schon günstiger/besser, aber wenn du dann das defekte Bauteil noch suchen musst ist ein neuteil meistens billiger


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Mai 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> naja, vom materialpreis her wärs schon günstiger/besser, aber wenn du dann das defekte Bauteil noch suchen musst ist ein neuteil meistens billiger


 
in der SMD technik sieht du optisch auch nicht ob ein Kondensator defekt ist oder nicht. Bei einem Mechaniker mit einem Stundensatz von 180-200.- kommt ein neues Steuergerät günstiger.

Ein neues Getriebe (altes gehäuse sandgestrahlt mit neuem Inhalt) ist meistens auch günstiger als die Reperatur. Die Materialkosten sind meistens das günstigste, die Arbeitszeit ist ja das teure.

Die einfachste Lösung. Klar wäre es für den Mechatroniker interessanter das Teil selbst zu reparieren, aber in der heutigen Zeit hat man für sowas einfach keine Zeit mehr. So läuft dass doch überall.

Wenn du ein Notebook einschickst wird auch nur innen das Panel ersetzt und nicht herumgelötet, dass gibt es einfach nicht mehr. Höchstens wenn du eine Revox Anlage restaurieren lässt.

Ausserdem kann eine Garage dann das Steuergerät einschicken und erhält Garantie.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Mainboard hat es der Vorbesitzer geschafft den ATX-Stecker zu verkokeln. Hab ich ersetzt und seitdem geht es wieder...
Reflow inkl. ersetzen von einzelnen Bauteilen wird auch in der RMA von Asus&Co durchaus gemacht, kann man z.B. für von Flexing betroffenen Laptops aber auch bei anderen Anbietern machen lassen. 
Anders ist es natürlich wenn ich zum PC Händler gehe und der einfach das Mainboard wechselt, aber der nennt sich ja auch nicht Mechatroniker(oder Elektroniker).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Mai 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei meinem Mainboard hat es der Vorbesitzer geschafft den ATX-Stecker zu verkokeln. Hab ich ersetzt und seitdem geht es wieder...
> Reflow inkl. ersetzen von einzelnen Bauteilen wird auch in der RMA von Asus&Co durchaus gemacht, kann man z.B. für von Flexing betroffenen Laptops aber auch bei anderen Anbietern machen lassen.
> Anders ist es natürlich wenn ich zum PC Händler gehe und der einfach das Mainboard wechselt, aber der nennt sich ja auch nicht Mechatroniker(oder Elektroniker).


 
Klar ist es möglich, rendiert aber nicht vom zeitlichen Aufwand. Ein Informatiker in einer grossen Firma mit mehreren 100 Clients lötet auch nicht an einem Mainboard herum. Wenn du das daheim machst ist dass etwas anderes. Klar würde ich auch einen Stecker auslöten und wieder einlöten. Ist ja auch das einfachste Bauteil zum Auswechseln. (Frage mich übrigens wie man solch einen grossen Stecker schrotten kann )

Zudem sind viele Steuergeräte einfach verschweisst, die kannst du nicht mal öffnen

Das gleiche wie man auch die Scheibenbremse abdrehen könnte und weitergebrauchen. Macht eine Garage heute nicht mehr die pro Mechaniker 6 Wagen am Tag einteilen.

Hier in der Schweiz hat man z.B 2 Tage Schule und 4 Tage arbitet man in einem Betrieb (in der Ausbildung). In der Schule lernt man alles vertieft bis auf die Atomare Struktur. In einem Betrieb ist dass nicht möglich, da wird gearbeitet. Und zwar so effizient wie möglich.

Man merkt schon, du hast wohl noch nie in einem grossen Konzern gearbeitet (soll keine Beleidigung sein)


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Man merkt schon, du hast wohl noch nie in einem grossen Konzern gearbeitet (soll keine Beleidigung sein)


Eine Werkstat ist jetzt also ein großer Konzern?
Und doch, ich arbeite in einer größeren Firma die auch ein paar der angesprochenen Steuergeräte herstellt und wenn man als Endkunde nur annähernd in den Preisregionen für Ersatz zahlen würde wie wir sie bekommen dann hätte ich auch kein Problem mit der Komplettwechselei.

Ich behaupte ja auch gar nicht dass es immer effektiver ist das Einzelteil zu wechseln. Aber es ist ja nicht so dass nach ökonomischer Betrachtung entschieden wird das ganze Teil zu wechseln sondern es bei allem elektronischen schlicht die Regel ist ohne sich damit zu befassen. Und dafür brauch ich keinen "Mechatroniker".


> In der Schule lernt man alles vertieft bis auf die Atomare Struktur.


Ich hab die Ausbildung verkürzt neben dem Studium abgerissen, komplett auf die Berufsschule verzichtet und mit zwei Wochen Vorbereitung eine eins in allen "Wissenstests" geschrieben(die Praxis war auch nicht gerade schlecht, aber wie du schon richtig sagtest sind das eh zwei paar Schuhe). Keine Ahnung wie das in der Schweiz ist, aber in Deutschland scheint man in der Berufsschule nicht soo viel zu lernen.

Nochmal:
Ich finde es toll wenn du das theoretisch alles könntest(und um so schlimmer dass es anscheinend ungenutzt bleibt) und hab auch z.B. selbst keine Ahnung was ich an dem Motor von meinem Wägelchen alles tun müsste, aber was den E/IT Teil an geht sehe ich als Anforderung an die reale Arbeit in den Werkstätten einfach 0 Berechtigung für den Mechatroniker(und anscheinend auch die dazugehörige Ausbildung).


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Zündaussetzer etc. sind auch schwer mit den Ohren fesstellbar, vorallem wenn es ein 10 Zylinder ist


 
Bei vieren gehts . Da hab ich morgens schon aufs Lämpchen gewartet, was sich nachmittags dann meldete . Diagnosegerät war dann nur hilfreich für welchen Zylinder.


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2012)

Was ein Wochenende... endlich haben wir den dritten NX zerlegt. Ich habe noch nie ein Auto gesehen das soviel Rost hatte... dagegen war der erste schwarzen den ich geschlachtet habe noch fast ein Neuwagen.  Als ich die Verkleidung vom Schweller abgemacht habe, riss ich den Schweller unten samt Holm mit raus.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2012)

Wo kann man sich Topgear im Oton anschauen ohne was zu bezahlen?

Auf DMAX läuft ja nur die Deutsche Tonspur.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2012)

Direkt bei der BBC (topgear.co.uk wenn ich mich nicht irre, bin gerade am Handy) bekommst du fast alles als Clip. ProThema fehlen immer nur ein paar Minuten. Die ganzen Episoden müsstest du schon als DVD kaufen.

Edit: topgear.com ist es


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2012)

Renn Grün 

Ich werde danach mal suchen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Mai 2012)

finalgear.com - via Torrent downloaden, und in 720p/1080i genießen. 

P.S.: JC hat sich schon mal namentlich bei Finalgear bedankt, dass sie immer zuverlässig alle Folgen zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Mai 2012)

Ist nicht so ungwöhnlich.


OT: Was machen die Amis da bei den WSBK? Brauchen fast eine Stunde um etwas Öl weg zu machen. Erstmal Bindemittel drauf und dann Wasser drauf  Damit schön alles wieder nass wird,

Warum asphaltieren die nicht gleich neu?


----------



## Falk (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin am Wochenende gut 1.400km Autobahn gefahren, Nürnberg <-> Venedig, über den Brenner. Und zusammen mit der aktuellen Diskussion hierzulande, dass eine ~80€/Jahr Vignette kommen soll: wenn damit der Zustand der Autobahnen auf das Niveau in Österreich kommt und kein allgemeines Tempolimit eingeführt wird, wäre ich dafür. 

Man merkt es schon arg an der Qualität des Fahrbahnbelags, wenn man von Österreich nach Bayern fährt...


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Mai 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Und zusammen mit der aktuellen Diskussion hierzulande, dass eine ~80€/Jahr Vignette kommen soll: wenn damit der Zustand der Autobahnen auf das Niveau in Österreich kommt und kein allgemeines Tempolimit eingeführt wird, wäre ich dafür.


 
Damit könnte ich auch leben. Alternativ könnte man jedem KFZ-Steuer Zahler jährlich seine Vignette gratis zustellen. Dann wären die Gesamtlasten auch halbwegs fair geschultert.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Mai 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich bin am Wochenende gut 1.400km Autobahn gefahren, Nürnberg <-> Venedig, über den Brenner. Und zusammen mit der aktuellen Diskussion hierzulande, dass eine ~80€/Jahr Vignette kommen soll: wenn damit der Zustand der Autobahnen auf das Niveau in Österreich kommt und kein allgemeines Tempolimit eingeführt wird, wäre ich dafür.
> 
> Man merkt es schon arg an der Qualität des Fahrbahnbelags, wenn man von Österreich nach Bayern fährt...


 
Wir haben das ja auch in CH und ich bin mit den Autobahnen im grossen und ganzen Zufrieden nur bauen sie zum Teil an orten wo es nicht nötig wäre und man denkt einfach haben die wieder einmal zu viel Geld....


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn an der Fahrbahnqualität gearbeitet wird mit den Mitteln durch die PKW-Maut, dann wäre ich auch dafür. Auf der A2 zwischen dem Kreuz Hannover-Ost und Peine ist es teilweise echt nicht mehr feierlich. Wenn da keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung geschaltet ist fährt man ja dennoch automatisch nicht über 140, weil man so extrem durchgeschüttelt wird und die Schäden teilweise schön am Lenkrad zerren .


----------



## Mosed (29. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist ja, dass derzeit nicht ansatzweise die Mittel, die eigentlich für den Strassenbau vorgesehen sind, dafür eingesetzt werden.


----------



## moe (29. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, das Geld für den Straßenbau kommt in die Rentenkasse, weil das was da eigentlich reingehört in den EU-Topf geschmissen wird und in Griechenland verpufft. Es lebe Deutschland!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Mai 2012)

Mal so ne ganz blöde frage, wo bekommt man denn am besten schicke Alus für einen BMW 325i E46 Kombi her? 
Sollten am besten Kompletträder sein mit Sommerreifen und etwas vernünftiges.


----------



## fctriesel (29. Mai 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Mal so ne ganz blöde frage, wo bekommt man denn am besten schicke Alus für einen BMW 325i E46 Kombi her?
> Sollten am besten Kompletträder sein mit Sommerreifen und etwas vernünftiges.


Wart mal wie heißen die denn? Metzger wars nicht, Heizungsbauer auch nicht. Jetzt hab ichs: Reifenhändler!


----------



## der_yappi (29. Mai 2012)

Ich hab da gute Erfahrung (Winterräder) beim Pneuhage gemacht.
Müsste auch ind einer Gegend zu finden sein.
Ansonsten mal bei _Reifen.com_ kucken


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Mai 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Wart mal wie heißen die denn? Metzger wars nicht, Heizungsbauer auch nicht. Jetzt hab ichs: Reifenhändler!



Nein, auf die Idee bin ich ja noch garnicht gekommen 
Bei uns haben die Leute von sowas kaum ne Ahnung und wenn sie mal etwas welche haben, dann haben sie keine Auswahl -.-



der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich hab da gute Erfahrung (Winterräder) beim Pneuhage gemacht.
> Müsste auch ind einer Gegend zu finden sein.
> Ansonsten mal bei _Reifen.com_ kucken


 
Danke! Die Seiten habe ich mir gleich gespeichert.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Mai 2012)

Mal ernsthaft, als ob auch nur ein einziger Cent aus der Maut für Straßenbau eingesetzt wird..


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Mai 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, als ob auch nur ein einziger Cent aus der Maut für Straßenbau eingesetzt wird..


 
Bei der Maut wäre es immerhin rechtlich überhaupt möglich. Da Steuern nicht zweckgebunden sein dürfen, Gebühren hingegen schon.


----------



## moe (30. Mai 2012)

Stellt sich nur die Frage wie man die KFZ-Steuern mit eintreten der Maut noch rechtfertigen kann, wenn sie nicht für die Infrastruktur verwendet werden.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Maut wäre es immerhin rechtlich überhaupt möglich. Da Steuern nicht zweckgebunden sein dürfen, Gebühren hingegen schon.



Ist (mir zumindest) bekannt. Ändert nichts an dem, was ich gesagt habe.

Wollte man ja mal im Gegenzug fallen lassen, BMF hat ja aber schon Veto eingelegt. Mein Tipp? Werden leicht runtergesetzt, um sodass man unterm Strich immer noch mehr von deutschen Autofahrern erhält wie heute, und das wird dann als Entlastung gefeiert, und so getan, als ob der größte Teil der Einnahmen von Ausländern kommt.


----------



## moe (30. Mai 2012)

Damit hätte ich bei meinen ~2000km Autobahn im Jahr kein Problem.
Allerdings wird das jeder Industrie- und Handelszweig wieder als Grund für Preiserhöhungen hinstellen.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Mai 2012)

Kann ich verstehen.. du mit 2.000 KM Autobahn im Jahr.. wir haben 2x 35.000 KM im Jahr, davon je gut 15.000 - 20.000 Autobahn - privat wohlgemerkt. Dienstliche Fahrzeuge knacken die 50k KM Autobahn im Jahr. Da eine Kilometerbezogene Maut?  
Dann muss man wieder mit Vielfahrer/dienstlichen Sondergenehmigungen etc. anfangen, und unterm Strich kostet die Bürokratie dafür höchstwahrscheinlich mehr als man einnimmt.


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2012)

Ganz vergessen Bilder vom Sunny zu posten mit seiner neuen Farbe, jedoch steht der Wagen schon bei Mobile zum Verkauf. Wird Zeit das wir getrennte Wege gehen  Und ein Bild von der neuen Fahrzeughöhe am NX... perfekt wie ich finde. Schön tief aber noch voll Alltagstauglich.


----------



## offspringer (31. Mai 2012)

Ihr in Deutschland könnt noch froh sein.

Hier in Italien zahlen wir Unmengen an Steuern und Versicherung fürs Auto. Dazu noch die Autobahngebühren (Ticket bei der Einfahrt ziehen und bei der Ausfahrt bezahlen), die ebenfalls happig ausfallen (sind ca 1€/10km). 

Vom Benzinpreis ganz zu schweigen: der wurde wegen dem Erdbeben in Emilia-Romagna nochmal um 2 Cent erhöht, war heute morgen auf 1,86€.

So viel dazu


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2012)

So war gerade mit Oma und Opa beim Audihändler um ihren Q3 zu konfigurieren  Gefällt mir eigendlich ganz gut. Ist der 2l Benziner mit 170PS. Mit Ausstattung und 8% Rabatt für knapp über 35k€.
@IT: Wieviel % hast du eigentlich auf deinen S5 bekommen?


----------



## XE85 (31. Mai 2012)

offspringer schrieb:


> Ihr in Deutschland könnt noch froh sein.
> 
> Hier in Italien zahlen wir Unmengen....



Nicht nur ihr in Italien ... ok der Sprit ist bei uns grad im sinken, nur noch knapp über 1,30 für den Diesel.

mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Mai 2012)

Wir gruken hier mit ca. 1,459 €/L rum für Diesel.

E10 ist im Schnitt bei 1,609 - 1,619 /L und Super bei ca. 1,659 - 1,669 /L.
Und es steig langsam wieder etwas nach oben -.-


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ca. 18% Nachlass bekommen. Als guter Kunde kann man ja ein wenig Entgegenkommen erwarten  .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Mai 2012)

Gemein, sowas will ich auch haben


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe ca. 18% Nachlass bekommen. Als guter Kunde kann man ja ein wenig Entgegenkommen erwarten  .


 
Wtf das sind ja um die 15k€  Gut aber evtl ist das von Auto zu Auto unterschiedlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Mai 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wtf das sind ja um die 15k€  Gut aber evtl ist das von Auto zu Auto unterschiedlich.


 
Sind nur knapp 14.000,- Euro. Aber die brauche ich auch um dem Wertverlust zu kompensieren  .


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2012)

Da verwundert es dann kaum mehr, wenn du jedes Jahr einen neuen Wagen hast


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Wir gruken hier mit ca. 1,459 €/L rum für Diesel.


 
Gestern noch "günstig" für 1.429 €/L getankt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Mai 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gestern noch "günstig" für 1.429 €/L getankt



Sei froh  Ich hab mir gestern ne volle Ladung E10  in den Tank gekippt und das für sage und schreibe 1,519  Da musste ich zuschlagen


----------



## der_yappi (31. Mai 2012)

@ich558:

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen:
Hast du / deine Großeltern einen Schwerbehindertenausweis mit mind. 50%?
Den kann man nämlich gut nutzen um Rabatte zu kriegen.
Bei VW / Seat / Skoda waren das (OHNE verhandeln) 15% Rabatt
Peugeot /Citröen Modellabhängig szwischen 10 und 20%
Ford 20%

Habe ich auch erst mitgekriegt als die Eltern meiner Ex sich vor 2 1/2 Jahren einen S-MAx gekauft haben.

Aber Ausweisinhaber muss der Käufer sein (Unterschrift unter dem Vertrag) und auf diesen muss das Auto zugelassen werden.
Gilt auch nur bei NEUwagen (NICHT gebraucht oder Jahreswagen!!!)


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2012)

Nein die sind topfit ansonsten würde man sich wohl kein neue Auto noch kaufen  Aber das hab ich auch schon gehört dass man mit entsprechendem Ausweis nochmal mehr % bekommt.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Mai 2012)

Vorige Tage einen neuen A 250 in der Sport-Version gesehen. Weiß, schwarze Außenspiegel, schwarz getönte Scheiben, zweiflutige Auspuffanlage, rote Bremssättel, schwarze Felgen.. sah verdammt geil aus.  
War ich echt von überrascht.. und hat mir wie gesagt verdammt gut gefallen. In 3-4 Jahren mein erstes Auto..?


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Mai 2012)

Heut ist an meinem haus n aston martin vorbeigefahren, war leider nicht draussen und konnte so nicht genau sehen welches modell. Muss aber n richtig "scharfes" gewesen sein, als er am ortsausgang beschleunigte war ich kurz mal sprachlos 
Und kurz drauf als ich weggefahren bin stand bei uns im wald n erlkönig, war n BMW SUV so in der X5 klasse. Konnte leider kein foto machen und weiter mich mit beschäftigen, da ich aufm mopped war... 

P.S.: Über geld spricht man nicht, man hat es (oder nicht)


----------



## kühlprofi (31. Mai 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sind nur knapp 14.000,- Euro. Aber die brauche ich auch um dem Wertverlust zu kompensieren  .



Die haben dir doch das China-Modell ausgehändigt  Ne Spass bei Seite aber die haben bestimmt trotzdem noch Gewinn gemacht..


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Mai 2012)

Die Händler haben durchschnittlich eine Marge von um die 22%.
Da ich ohnehin im Werk abhole, hat mein Verkäufer nicht viel "Arbeit" mit mir. Und 4% von über 74.000,- Euro sind doch ein gutes Geschäft für ein Gespräch.


----------



## offspringer (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe folgendes Problem, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen:

ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Ford Focus, BJ 2002 gekauft. Der hatte in der Stoßstange allerdings ein golfball-großes Loch, also ab in die Karosserie und die Stoßstange austauschen lassen. Es kam kein originales Ersatzteil drauf, sondern eine Nachbildung aus China. Das Teil kam bereits lackiert an, allerdings passte die Farbe nicht (war braun, mein Auto ist blau). Die Karosserie hat die Stoßstange somit einfach umlackiert.

So, ich bin gestern zum ersten Mal in die Waschstraße und hab dann bemerkt, dass die großen Bürsten die Farbe an der Stoßstange teilweise abgetragen haben. Allerdings nicht die oberste Schicht (also die blaue Farbe), sondern die untere, die schon ab Werk auf der Replika-Stoßstange drauf war. Darunter kommt jetzt das schwarze Plastik zum Vorschein.

Ich habe die Karosserie angerufen und dort wurde mir gesagt, dass dies nicht ihre Schuld sein, da die abblätternde Farbe nicht das von ihnen aufgetragene Blau, sondern die bereits vorhandene Braun-Lackierung ist.

Aber irgendjemand muss doch dafür geradestehen, oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juni 2012)

Nö, wer so ein Billig-Teil kauft, kann mMn selbst dafür geradestehen. Und mehr als das können wir dir auch nicht sagen, Rechtsberatung ist hier nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2012)

Eine Lackiererei sollte eigentlich schon aus Rücksicht ihres guten Rufes den alten Lack so abschleifen das der die nee Lackierung nicht beeinträchtigt. Jedoch wirst du rechtlich nicht weit kommen...


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade gesehen, dass am 25.5 wieder Gumball 3000 gestartet ist. Weiß jemand ob und wo das evtl im TV übertragen wird?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab gerade gesehen, dass am 25.5 wieder Gumball 3000 gestartet ist. Weiß jemand ob und wo das evtl im TV übertragen wird?


 
Weiß nicht, vielleicht ausschnittsweise auf DMAX oder Sport1


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juni 2012)

25.5? Ist doch schon vorbei?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 25.5? Ist doch schon vorbei?


 
Stimmt 
Ich war auch zu voreilig mit dem posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2012)

Die dauert doch sicher mehr als 2 oder 3 Tage?

edith sagt: Ok ging gestern zu ende. Gibt nur noch keine Fahrervideos auf Youtube


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juni 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eine Lackiererei sollte eigentlich schon aus Rücksicht ihres guten Rufes den alten Lack so abschleifen das der die nee Lackierung nicht beeinträchtigt. Jedoch wirst du rechtlich nicht weit kommen...


 
Leider wird man da wirklich nicht weit kommen - ist aber nichts anderes als Pfusch wenn man einfach überpinselt...


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2012)

Wie kann man am einfachsten einen iPod Anschluss bei einem Audi nachrüsten?


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2012)

Tja was soll ich sagen? Gestern habe ich den Wagen zum Verkauf frei gegeben, heute habe ich ihn beim Lackierer abgeben und er bekommt eine komplett Lackierung. 

Ob er danach noch verkauft wird oder nicht, entscheide ich dann. So schnell kann es manchmal gehen...


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie kann man am einfachsten einen iPod Anschluss bei einem Audi nachrüsten?


 1000€ zahlen  oder einfach gleich n gescheites radio kaufen und beim audihändler gleich vorneweg sagen dass man nicht den überteuerten schrott mitkaufen will  Gute marken sind z.B. Alpine, Pioneer


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juni 2012)

Da sich die Nachrüstdinger auch so nahtlos in die Technik und das Design des Fahrzeugs einfügen  .


----------



## roadgecko (1. Juni 2012)

Bei den neuen Autos ist nicht mehr viel mit Nachrüst Radios weil die alle ja eigene Maße und Desgings haben müssen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da sich die Nachrüstdinger auch so nahtlos in die Technik und das Design des Fahrzeugs einfügen  .


 weil die technik bei audi auch so außergewöhnlich und unnachahmbar ist... 
Design ist geschmackssache, ich finde gute nachrüstradios zehnmal schöner als diese hässlichen, langweiligen, schlechten und überteuerten originalradios von den autoherstellern...
aber klar, nur du weisst ja  alles und alles was du sagst stimmt, also ist mein kommentar eh flasch und nutzlos, also leute immer schon die oriradios bezahlen


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juni 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon das die meisten aktuellen Fahrzeuge ein Radio schon drin haben, scheinen es die Bastelbuden nichtmal hin zu bekommen die richtige Instrumentenbeleuchtung zu treffen oder ihre Geräte bündig in die Konsole zu integrieren. Ich hatte mal ein Grundig, dass paßte wenigstens halbwegs.
Aber wie gesagt, die Frage mit dem Nachrüsten läuft sich langsam tod.

Was das Schlecht angeht, da sage ich mal das MMI4G mit B&O klingt vermutlich besser als 99% der Baummarktdinger. Vor allem ist es an die Innenraumakkustik angepaßt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2012)

jaja IT, B&O und Bose, die ganzen "Spezialisten", du hast schon ahnung ich verbeuge mich 
Bei anständigen herstellern und händlern kannst du deine karre auch ohne oriradio kaufen, und bekommst dafür einen ordentlichen rabatt  Wenn das bei audi nicht der fall ist, selbst schuld...
Wenn das gerät nicht bündig ist, liegt das wohl eher am einbauer als am radio, denn die maße sind alle genormt, schlauchen 
Angepasst sthet halt im werbeprospekt, wer drauf reinfällt ist selbst schuld.... Ein gescheites Pioneer-, Alpine- und co Radio schlägt das oriradio locker ins nirvana, und das für die hälfte des preises. Einbau ist in wenigen minuten geschehen. Dazu noch gescheite lautsprecher (die auch einen bruchteil kosten im verhältniss zu den sogenannten "Hifi-Anlagen" von den deutschen autoherstellern, wie Bose (lol ) und co, und du kannst diese orilösungen in den wind schiessen 
ICh weiss wovon ich rede, ich habe auch schon einige autoanlagen eingebaut und oris gehört, das geld ist wirklich zum fenster rausgeworfen was du bei den "Premium"herstellern bezahlst


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juni 2012)

Das die meisten neuen Autos gar keinen Schacht für ein Radio haben ist schon klar? Ebenso das der deutsche Hersteller BOSE wie die meisten deutschen Firmen aus den USA kommt  .
Das mit dem Schacht betrifft nur Audi, achso und BMW, Mercedes, Ford, ...........

Neulich hat die AB Soundsysteme getestet die absolute Höchstwertung ging an Bang&Olufsen. Aber das nur am Rande.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du mal so lieb wärst und mir zeigen würdest wo man hier das Radio einbaut (das Ding mit dem Laufwerk ist das DVD vom Navi)  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2012)

ich habe nicht gesagt dass BOSE aus Germany kommt, mach mal diene blinker auf  Solch einen murks können deutsche arbeiter nicht veranstalten, egal von welchem teil sie aus dem schönen land kommen 
Bisher hat mal so gut wie jedes auto genormte schächte, es gibt ja mehrere normen (unter anderem auch solche die in der größe wie dein gepostetes sind), und wenn das auto diese norm nicht einhält, dann würde ich diese option auch garantiert nicht wählen, das ist völliger schwachsinn. Ist genau das gleiche wie bei den sternen, mit den beckernavis... 
Es gibt von den zubehörmarken natürlich auch Naviradios, mit DVD-player und allem was das herz begehrt...
AutoBILD, is kla  von den ori-zubehörlisten mag das vielleicht stimmen, aber gewiss übertrumpft so ein murks nicht eine gescheite anlage von audiosystem und co  auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst (würde ich wohl auch nicht, wenn ich so viel geld dafür verbrannt hätte).


----------



## roadgecko (1. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das die meisten aktuellen Fahrzeuge ein Radio schon drin haben, scheinen es die Bastelbuden nichtmal hin zu bekommen die richtige Instrumentenbeleuchtung zu treffen oder ihre Geräte bündig in die Konsole zu integrieren. Ich hatte mal ein Grundig, dass paßte wenigstens halbwegs.
> Aber wie gesagt, die Frage mit dem Nachrüsten läuft sich langsam tod.
> 
> Was das Schlecht angeht, da sage ich mal das MMI4G mit B&O klingt vermutlich besser als 99% der Baummarktdinger. Vor allem ist es an die Innenraumakkustik angepaßt.


 
Die meisten vernüftigen Radios verfügen über mehrere Farbvarianten (bei mir z.B.: 113 verschiedene) für die Beleuchtung. Und mit der richtigen Vorbereitung sprich Türen etc. dämmen kann man einen richtig guten Klang erzeugen. Klar müssen die restlichen Komponenten auch was herhalten ( Gute Erfahrungen habe ich dabei mit Eton gemacht) aber diese stehen richtig verbaut, den "Ab-Werk" Radios in nichts nach.

Nur kann man heute fast nur noch aus der Liste vom Hersteller wählen und das wars.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Bisher hat mal so gut wie jedes auto genormte schächte, es gibt ja mehrere normen (unter anderem auch solche die in der größe wie dein gepostetes sind), und wenn das auto diese norm nicht einhält, dann würde ich diese option auch garantiert nicht wählen, das ist völliger schwachsinn. Ist genau das gleiche wie bei den sternen, mit den beckernavis...



Das Problem ist, dass heutige Fahrzeuge eben kaum noch mit DIN und DoppelDIN arbeiten, sondern man hat ein MMI (iDrive oder wie auch immer) und daneben z.B. den Lautstärkeregler, also in der Waagerechten, hingegen ist die Elektronik sichtbar oder unsichtbar in der Senkrechten verbaut. Insofern scheiden ganz viele Fahrzeuge (neuerer Bauart, also tw. ab 1994) aus, da man das nicht integriert bekommt.
Ich will dir auch nicht unterstellen das du Blind auf alle System einhaust, ohne diese je selbst getestet zu haben. Sowas würde man nur machen wenn man wirklich null Ahnung hätte. Insofern glaube ich schon das du bei den letzten 10.000 Hörproben sicherlich die Einstellung per Messgerät eingepegelt hast und dann zu dem Fazit kammst, dass alle renomierten Hersteller grundsätzlich schlecht sein müssen  .



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> AutoBILD, is kla  von den ori-zubehörlisten mag das vielleicht stimmen, aber gewiss übertrumpft so ein murks nicht eine gescheite anlage von audiosystem und co  auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst (würde ich wohl auch nicht, wenn ich so viel geld dafür verbrannt hätte).


 
Selbst die "Künstler" der AB können mit einem Messgerät umgehen.
Im übrigen sind meine Zweifel an den billig Lösungen weniger den Klang betreffend, denn (wie schon geschrieben) die Systemintegration und das Design. Bei den allermeisten Nachrüstlösungen frage ich mich für welches Auto sie konstruiert und designed wurden, da ich noch nie einen Innenraum gesehen habe der da auch nur im Entferntesten dazu paßt.

Zur Geldfrage. Wie auch schon geschrieben, bei den allermeisten Fahrzeugen ist das Radio sowieso im Preis enthalten, insofern kann man beim Nachrüsten nur drauflegen. Ich weiß wie die Abstimmung der Lautsprecher auf den Innenraum von statten geht. Das habe ich noch bei keiner "Bastelbude" gesehen. Z.B. das per Laser die Resonanz der Fahrzeugkomponenten geprüft wird.


----------



## ich558 (2. Juni 2012)

Das Problem ist unser 2007er Q7 hat zwar ein Bosesoundsystem aber ich finde nirgends eine Möglichkeit das iPhone wo anzuschließen. Kann man da nicht irgendwo zb im Handschuhfach ein Kabel anstecken was auch noch mit dem Bordcomputer kompitabel ist?


----------



## STSLeon (2. Juni 2012)

Kann man alles. Inzwischen werden die Funktionen über die Software freigeschalten, hardwaretechnisch ist sind die Unterschiede geringer geworden. Aber zahl mal den Mechaniker, der dir das Cockpit auseinander nimmt, das Kabel ordentlich verlegt und die Sache wieder zusammenbaut. Der geht nämlich richtig ins Geld. 

Designtechnisch finde ich es auch abstoßend, wenn man eine cleane Front, da ein neues Radio einzubauen. Das passt selten vom Design, die Bordelektronik passt nicht mehr etc. Geht so garnicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist unser 2007er Q7 hat zwar ein Bosesoundsystem aber ich finde nirgends eine Möglichkeit das iPhone wo anzuschließen. Kann man da nicht irgendwo zb im Handschuhfach ein Kabel anstecken was auch noch mit dem Bordcomputer kompitabel ist?


 
Wie mein Vorredner richtig sagt ist es wohl nur eine Sache der Freischaltung.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die elegantere Methode einfach eine SD Karte zu verwenden, kein Kabelwirwar und super einfach im Handling.


----------



## ich558 (2. Juni 2012)

Solange das Kabel im Handschuhfach oder unter der mittelarmlehne ist wär das egal. Aber mal schauen wie und ob ich es mach.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jaja IT, B&O und Bose, die ganzen "Spezialisten", du hast schon ahnung ich verbeuge mich


Verbeuge dich mal. Passt schon. Schlecht sind B&O und Bose im Auto nicht mal - durch deren "Erfahrung" mit Klangverbiegern (->DSPs) können die schon von Haus aus einiges herausholen. Zumindest von der Ur-Serienanlage können die sich zum Teil deutlich abheben. 
Ich habe auch das DSP-System in meinem Golf. Dazu ordentlich die Türen gedämmt und man kann es sich durchaus anhören.



> Bei anständigen herstellern und händlern kannst du deine karre auch ohne oriradio kaufen, und bekommst dafür einen ordentlichen rabatt  Wenn das bei audi nicht der fall ist, selbst schuld...
> Wenn das gerät nicht bündig ist, liegt das wohl eher am einbauer als am radio, denn die maße sind alle genormt, schlauchen


Selbst bei Alpine und den anderen großen Marken gibt es durchaus sichtbare Unterschiede in den Spaltmaßen sobald Blenden dazukommen wie beim neuen VW-/Audi-/BMW-Design. Klar: Die Grundlage ist in vielen Fällen ein DIN-Schacht (1x/2x), aber das Armaturenbrett nicht...



> Angepasst sthet halt im werbeprospekt, wer drauf reinfällt ist selbst schuld....


*Schuldig* Aber mal im Ernst: Das DSP-System (s.o.) hebt sich doch merklich vom Seriensystem ab. Vor allem im Kickbereich, wo ohne Equalizereinwirkung ansonsten Messschriebachterbahn angesagt ist, oder im Hochton.



> Ein gescheites Pioneer-, Alpine- und co Radio schlägt das oriradio locker ins nirvana, und das für die hälfte des preises.


Das PL-Verhältnis steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



> Einbau ist in wenigen minuten geschehen.


Hmmm, nein. Besonders die Bus-Architecktur in neueren Fahrzeugen zieht dir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Machst du es nicht ordentlich schreibts dir sogar Fehlercodes vom CAN-Bus ins Steuergerät (VW) .



> Dazu noch gescheite lautsprecher (die auch einen bruchteil kosten im verhältniss zu den sogenannten "Hifi-Anlagen" von den deutschen autoherstellern, wie Bose (lol ) und co, und du kannst diese orilösungen in den wind schiessen


Siehe Oben (Abschnitte Bose und PL).



> ICh weiss wovon ich rede, ich habe auch schon einige autoanlagen eingebaut und oris gehört, das geld ist wirklich zum fenster rausgeworfen was du bei den "Premium"herstellern bezahlst


 Lassen wir mal so stehen.


@ich558: Hat das Radio einen Anschluss für einen CD-Wechsler? Da gibt es Zusatzmodule für. Dann kannst du den iPod auch übers Radio (und je nach Radio auch übers MFL) bedienen.


----------



## Mosed (2. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Bisher hat mal so gut wie jedes auto genormte schächte, es gibt ja mehrere normen


 
Kann es sein, dass du die Entwicklung der letzten 10 Jahre verschlafen hast? Ich kenne aus dem Zeitraum nicht ein Auto, dass ein DIN-Schacht fürs Radio hat. Mindestens die Blende vorne entspricht nicht dem Standard und muss dann mit einer häßlichen Blende ums Standard-Radio ersetzt werden. Sobald ein Navi ins Spiel kommt, passt sowieso gar nichts mehr. Dann gibts ja noch Dinge wie Blutooth-FSE vom Hersteller usw....

Wenn man Wert auf Optik legt ist es eh nicht möglich das Radio mit After-Market-Radios zu ersetzten. Sieht immer komisch aus. Bei ner 20 Jahre alten Kiste mag das egal sein, aber bei neuen...


----------



## 1821984 (2. Juni 2012)

Die Zeit der Radio DIN-Schächte ist bereits seit der Jahrtausendwende ca. vorbei. Autos die ab da produziert wurden, haben nur noch selten nen DIN-Schacht. Bei einigen konnte man sowas nachrüsten bei anderen wieder nicht.

Und wie IT mit dem Foto zeigt, stellt sich die Frage wo sowas hinkommen sollte und wie das ganze dann noch aussieht. Wenn man dann noch den Klang mit zum Hauptgrund nimmt, kann man ja fast nen fünfstelligen Betrag ausgeben.
Und ein B&O oder H&K oder Bose-System reicht für den normalen Anwender und hört sich gar nicht mal sooo schlecht an. Bei den meisten kommt "nicht mal" die Stereoanlage zuhause mit!!!

Subwoofer die ins Amaturenbrett eingelassen wurden und sonstige Lautsprechersysteme mit abgestimmter Raumakustik sollte man nicht einfach anzweifeln. 
Da mit nem dusseligen DIN-Radipo anzukommen und zu meinen, dass es besser ist, halt ich für ganz großen Schrott.

Und wir diskutieren hier doch nicht über ein Alpine-Radio gegen ein VW-Gamma? oder doch?

Auch hat jeder Hersteller mehrere Optionen im Programm, was man für ein Multimediasystem haben möchte. Vom einfachem CD-Spieler über NAVI bis zu NAVI mit Dookingstation und Hot-Spot (Wlan) ink. B&O Soundsystem.
Auch werden gerne mal Bower&Wilkins verbaut. Alles Hersteller die man nicht mal eben in der Garage übertrumpfen kann geschweige denn eben in ner Stunde einfach was Nachrüstet. Der CAN-BUS ist da sicher kein freund von einfach andere Sachen zwischen zu stöpseln und gut.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2012)

optik ist geschmackssache, für meinen geschmack z.B. sind die allermeisten oriradios hässlich und /oder einfach nur langweilig. 
Und nur weil einige premiumhersteller ihre schächte extra so entwerfen, dass man gezwungen ist deren orizeug zu kaufen, habe ich nicht die letzten 10 jahre verschlafen.
Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr für kisten fährt, aber bisher hab ich in so gut wie allen autos, egal ob alt oder neu, normale DIN-schächte vorgefunden.
Einzig bei solchen ins armaturenbrett integrierten navi-radio-einheiten wirds schwer 

@182etc..: Komisch nur, dass es dann immer noch so viele hersteller gibt die nachrüstlautsprecher anbieten, und jeder hifiinteressierte sich die anlage selbst ins auto baut, wenn deine Bose-und co lösungen ach so toll sind 
Die sind einfach nur überteuert, sonst nichts. Klar macht es etwas arbeit eine anlage selbst einzubauen, aber ien bisschen was kann man ja wohl noch selber machen, und wenn mans kann machts auch spass


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> optik ist geschmackssache, für meinen geschmack z.B. sind die allermeisten oriradios hässlich und /oder einfach nur langweilig.
> ....
> Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr für kisten fährt, aber bisher hab ich in so  gut wie allen autos, egal ob alt oder neu, normale DIN-schächte  vorgefunden.



Zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder von aktuellen Fahrzeugen mit DIN Schächten und langweiligen Radios. Ausser dem Doppel DIN im VW und bei ein paar Billig Anbietern vom Schlage eines Dacia sehe ich da nicht viel am Horizont.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Einzig bei solchen ins armaturenbrett integrierten navi-radio-einheiten wirds schwer



Die meisten Hersteller sind in den letzten Jahren dazu übergegangen gar kein dediziertes Radio mehr zu verbauen, sondern einen fest verbauten Monitor zu verwenden und dann die Bedienelemente frei zu "verstreuen". Was will man da tauschen?



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @182etc..: Komisch nur, dass es dann immer noch so viele hersteller gibt die nachrüstlautsprecher anbieten, und jeder hifiinteressierte sich die anlage selbst ins auto baut, wenn deine Bose-und co lösungen ach so toll sind
> Die sind einfach nur überteuert, sonst nichts. Klar macht es etwas arbeit eine anlage selbst einzubauen, aber ien bisschen was kann man ja wohl noch selber machen, und wenn mans kann machts auch spass


 
Hör dir mal ein paar aktuelle Soundsysteme an und überleg dir mal was du da noch ernsthaft verbessern willst.
Ich kenne zwar auch ein paar Leute welche an ihr original Navi im BMW E39/ MB E-Klasse W210  dann noch eine Endstufe und entsprechende Lautsprecher verbauten. Aber auch das ist mittlerweile eingeschlafen.
Insofern habe ich persönlich den Eindruck, dass die Hifi Bastelei mittlerweile durch die Hersteller ad'absurdum geführt wurde, da sie für jeden Geldbeutel und Anspruch etwas im Angebot haben. Was dann auch noch den hübschen Vorteil mitbringt, dass nicht wie beim Wörthersee Polo, alle Teile im Auto mit der Musik mitklappern.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2012)

Herrlich IT is mal wieder gegen alles was nicht Original und Serie ist, vollkommen egal ob er schonmal was besseres gehört oder gesehen hat, oder nicht 

Okay zugegeben die eingemessenen Bose Systeme sind teilweise wirklich nett vom klang, aber es geht eben nen stück besser, dazu müss aber halt bisl mehr als 500€ für ATU Lautsprecher gemacht werden, aber ne nachgerüstete Anlage die eingemessen ist kann ne Werksanlage um längen schlagen, vollkommen scheisegal obse von Bose, B&O, Harman Kardon, oder sonst ne Serienanlage ist. Und das man auch bei Aktuellen Fahrzeugmodellen noch sehr viel machen kann steht auser fragen, denn das ist so, da können die Original Anhänger sich drehen und wenden wie sie wollen. 

Was ich nur echt nicht verstehe an IT z.b warum um gotten willen kann er meinungen von anderen nicht hinnehmen sondern muss immer abwertend werden. Nur weil die Lautsprecher an nem Auto getauscht werden oder das Radio ist es keine Bastelbude, oder die ganze Karosse klappert mit wie bei nem Wörtersee Polo .....  Einfach mal hinnehmen und den geschmack anderer Respektieren scheint hier in dem Thread einfach nicht möglich zu sein bei ein paar Personen. 

Naja wie dem auch sei, mal ein paar beispiele für Aktuelle Autos wie man die Werksanlage sehr gut aufwerten kann 

bsp E91 
http://www.kochaudio.de/pdfs/kochaudio_einbau_bmw_e91_vorfuehrer_2010.pdf

E93
http://www.kochaudio.de/pdfs/kochaudio_einbau_bmw_e93_1.pdf

E81 mit einbindung vom Canbus System ins nachrüst Radio 
http://www.kochaudio.de/pdfs/kochaudio_einbau_bmw_e81_1.pdf

E87
http://www.kochaudio.de/pdfs/kochaudio_einbau_bmw_e87_1.pdf

Opel Astra 
http://www.kochaudio.de/pdfs/kochaudio_einbau_opel_astra.pdf

Um mal ein paar zu zeigen, und die Anlagen stellen die ach so tollen Werksanlagen in den schatten, 3 stk von dennen hab ich selbst schon Gehört, und ich kenn die Anlagen die in den neuen Karren verbaut sind. 


Und die sache von wegen das manch HomeHifi anlagen nicht so gut klingen, ist absoluter schwachsinn, nen Auto ist nen Akoustischer Todpunkt das was du im Auto an klang mit 1000€ zauberst machste daheim meist schon mit 500€ weil du nicht auf teufel komm raus den klang verbiegen musst bis sich das halbwegs gut anhört.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2012)

Naja, zu guter Letzt entscheidet da auch noch der eigene Geschmack . Man kann sich beispielsweise sauschnell daran gewöhnen, dass die Infos (Sender, Track auf CD, etc.) vom Radio im MFD angezeigt werden  .


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2012)

Das kannst auch alles mit nachrüst Radios haben  Darf halt kein 0815 billig krempel sein, dann kannst damit alles mögliche anschliesen und ansteuern. Z.b isses mittlerweile Gang und Gebe das die NachrüstRadios und Navis CanBus haben und somit eben auch externe Displays oder Steuereinheiten vollkommen fehlerfrei einbinden können. Gestern grad den E39 vom Kumpel aufgewertet und DoppelDin + Nachrüstradio inkl. Navi Verbaut das ganze an Canbus angeklemmt, es funzt fehlerfrei und perfekt.  Als nächstes fliegt die Serienanlage raus die wirklich nicht toll klingt, und dann ma schaun was noch so kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Herrlich IT is mal wieder gegen alles was nicht Original und Serie ist, vollkommen egal ob er schonmal was besseres gehört oder gesehen hat, oder nicht



Tolleranz ist keine Einbahnstraße. Ich habe niemandem gesagt was er tun oder lassen soll.
Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es schlecht klingen *muss*.
Ich bin nur kein Freund von solchen Basteleien, weil ist fast immer nach gebastelt aussieht.

Als ich mit der Autofahrerei anfing habe ich auch gebastelt. Und wenigstens 8.000,- DM in meinem 11.000,- DM 3er für Sound verbastelt. Sinnlos. Es blieb trotzdem ein schrottiger E30. Wäre es auch geblieben wenn ich 100.000,- DM versenkt hätte.
Und ob das wirklich gut geklungen hat sei mal dahingestellt. War halt typisch selbstgebastelt, hauptsache Bass.

Seit 1999 bestellte ich nur noch Autos mit Bose, HK, DynAudio und zu guter Letzt Bang & Olufsen. Ich vermisse klanglich nichts. Und sehe auch kein Verbesserungspotential. Vor allem da ich das Radio mittlerweise teilweise aus lasse, um einfach bei offenem Dach die Fahrgeräusche, den Motor, die Umwelt zu geniesen.

.::EDIT::.
Habe mir gerade mal deine Links angeschaut. Ein schönes Beispiel warum ich von der Nachrüsterei nichts halte. Das sieht abartig aus. Am "besten" beim alten 1er BMW, mit der Adapterplatte, da fügt sich ja das silberne Radio, eingerahmt von billigstem Plastik, ja so nahtlos wie ein behaarte Warze im Gesicht, ins Gesamtbild ein  .


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Tolleranz ist keine Einbahnstraße. Ich habe niemandem gesagt was er tun oder lassen soll.
> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das es schlecht klingen muss.
> Ich bin nur kein Freund von solchen Basteleien, weil ist fast immer nach gebastelt aussieht.



An sich kein Problem. Das Problem ist, dass du das jeden Tag hier klarmachst, und bei jeder neuer Diskussion noch mal von vorne anfängst, was jetzt deine Meinung ist und warum.
Es reicht einfach mal, wir haben es verstanden, und wenn die Diskussion dich nicht betrifft, oder du keinen konstruktiven Beitrag leisten kannst, dann muss man doch such einmal das Fenster zumachen können, ohne sich zu äußern, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> An sich kein Problem. Das Problem ist, dass du das jeden Tag hier klarmachst, und bei jeder neuer Diskussion noch mal von vorne anfängst, was jetzt deine Meinung ist und warum.
> Es reicht einfach mal, wir haben es verstanden, und wenn die Diskussion dich nicht betrifft, oder du keinen konstruktiven Beitrag leisten kannst, dann muss man doch such einmal das Fenster zumachen können, ohne sich zu äußern, oder?


 
Foren machen natürlich viel mehr Sinn wenn jeder die Klappe hält  .
Oder doch nur die, die nicht deine Meinung teilen?


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Foren machen natürlich viel mehr Sinn wenn jeder die Klappe hält  .
> Oder doch nur die, die nicht deine Meinung teilen?




Er versteht es nicht. Könnte mir mal bitte jemand helfen? Damit IT kapiert, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, dem diese Tatsache auffällt - eine Meinung ist es leider nicht. Fragst du dich nie, warum du nicht nur auf PCGHX andauernd aneckst und auf so vielen Ignores bist?


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Foren machen natürlich viel mehr Sinn wenn jeder die Klappe hält  .



Das sagt (schreibt) niemand. Aber deine Meinung zu gewissen Themen im Autobereich kennen wir mittlerweile in und auswendig. Und du brauchst das wirklich nicht ständig zu wiederholen. 

somit BTT pls. --> Für persönliches gibts die PN, Ignor Funktion usw.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das sagt (schreibt) niemand. Aber deine Meinung zu gewissen Themen im Autobereich kennen wir mittlerweile in und auswendig. *Und du brauchst das wirklich nicht ständig zu wiederholen*.


 
Für euch mache ich das doch gerne  .
Aber wenn die Moderation mal schauen würde das hier über Autothemen und nicht über die Diskutierenden diskutiert würde, wäre mehr als mit dem ewigen Rumgepöbel erreicht.


----------



## Riverna (2. Juni 2012)

Und nun habe ich schon den zweiten Nissan 100NX auf dem Gewissen...


----------



## Mosed (3. Juni 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja wie dem auch sei, mal ein paar beispiele für Aktuelle Autos wie man die Werksanlage sehr gut aufwerten kann


 
Eine technische Aufwertung mag da stattfinden, aber die Optik?! Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist nur bei den beiden 1er ein Bild vom neuen Radio zu sehen - und das ist meilenweit von optisch ansprechend entfernt. Es passt kein Stück zur restlichen Optik des Fahrzeugs.

EDIT: ok, beim E91 ist auch ein Bild. Das sieht besser aus als bei 1er, aber gut sieht das auch nicht aus. Da sind ja zig Ebenen mit diversen Winkeln des Kunststoffs zwischen Blende und Bildschirm.


----------



## MisterJo (3. Juni 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und nun habe ich schon den zweiten Nissan 100NX auf dem Gewissen...



Hast Du nachhelfen müssen oder ist der von alleine zerfallen?    


Ansonsten: Bei Infotainment ab Werk wird von den Herstellern schon richtig abgesahnt.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ... *und nicht über die Diskutierenden diskutiert würde*, wäre mehr als mit dem ewigen Rumgepöbel erreicht.



Wenn angefangen wird über den(die) Diskutierenden zu schreiben dann hat das meistens einen Grund, grundlos passiert das in den seltensten Fällen. Und zumindest ich versuche erstmal dort anzusetzen. Und eine gebetsmühlenartig und dazu noch teils abwertend anderen gegenüber vorgebrachte Meinung ist so ein Grund. 

Weitere Fragen dazu bitte per PN. Danke.

mfg


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2012)

Aber mal zum thema: weiss jemand, wie viel drehmoment das stärkste seriengetriebe fürs auto aushält? Und wenn ja, was ist es für eins (hersteller und automatik/DSG/Handschalter)?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber mal zum thema: weiss jemand, wie viel drehmoment das stärkste seriengetriebe fürs auto aushält? Und wenn ja, was ist es für eins (hersteller und automatik/DSG/Handschalter)?


 
Meines Wissens nach ist die Doppelkupplung im Bugatti das derzeit "stärkste" Seriengetriebe. Es verträgt Eingangsdrehmomente bis etwa 1.400 Nm.


----------



## ich558 (3. Juni 2012)

Ums wieder interessanter zu machen: Ich bin neidisch auf die Amis da bei denen Gumball noch erlaubt ist nur in Deutschland musste es wieder verboten werden 
Gumball 2012 Part 17. Toronto to Indianapolis - YouTube

@CPU-GPU
Könnte das vom Bugatti sein oder? Ansonsten gibts zb im SL 65 Black Series und Q7 V12 gedrosselte 1000nm


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2012)

@ich: Jo ich denke auch, mein vatter meinte es müsste so um die 1000Nm aushalten, wobei der Veyron SS ja noch mehr hat (glaub 1200Nm). Mich wundert es halt, weil ich gelesen habe dass damals im Brabus EV12 da Torque von 1400Nm auf 1000Nm gedrosselt werden musste, wegen dem getriebe. Schade irgendwie 

Zu der gumball geschichte: ich finde dieses "rennen" gehört verboten. Wirklich ernstnehmen kann man es eh nicht, da der großteil nur irgendwelche bonzen sind die gar keine ahnung vom rennsport haben, und nur prollen wollen mit ihrem geld, die typischen neureichen halt. Und gefährlich ist es auch, 2007 wurde sogar ein unschuldiger getötet durch den scheiss, sry kann es nicht anders bezeichnen, sowas gehört einfach verboten, hat auf der öffentlichen strasse nichts zu suchen. Für solche leute gibts die rennstrecke....


----------



## ich558 (3. Juni 2012)

Gehen würde sicher noch mehr aber das Getriebe macht das eben nicht lange mit. Paar Launch Control Starts auf dem Weg zum Bäcker und schon braucht man ein neues Getriebe 

Ach solche Unfälle mit Supersportwagen passieren immer wieder ob nun im Rahmen einer Veranstaltung oder privat. Wenn man die Anzahl der Autos und wie oft Gumball schon stattgefunden hat berücksichtigt ist noch relativ wenig passiert. Bei der Rallye Dakar sterben jedes Jahr welche da sagt aber keiner was 
Ist doch egal ob neureich, geliehen oder sonst was ich finde das Event sehr unterhaltsam und wär so ein kleiner Traum da mal dabei zu sein


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2012)

Spam wurde entfernt.

BTT pls.

Ich weise das letzte mal auf PN, Ignor Funktion und Meldebutton hin.

mfg


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @ich: Jo ich denke auch, mein vatter meinte es müsste so um die 1000Nm aushalten, wobei der Veyron SS ja noch mehr hat (glaub 1200Nm). Mich wundert es halt, weil ich gelesen habe dass damals im Brabus EV12 da Torque von 1400Nm auf 1000Nm gedrosselt werden musste, wegen dem getriebe. Schade irgendwie .


 
Es ist auf 1100nm limitiert von 1400nm also nicht ganz so tragisch  und zudem das Auto geht optisch sowas von nicht noch selten so ein hässlich und teures Ding gesehen.....

Hätte ich Geld gäbe es nur eines:

Einen Koenigsegg Agera R
Die Alte Version hat 1115PS die neue ab 2013 erhältlich deren 1140 bei 1200nm, doch das kranke ist der ist nur 1330kg schwer


----------



## STSLeon (3. Juni 2012)

Gestern war bei Tag der Luxuswagen. Auf dem Weg nach Ulm ist mir erst ein Gallardo entgegen gekommen und später auf der Rückfahrt wurde ich von einem Carrera GT überholt. Kurz vor der Haustür ist dann noch ein R8 vorbeigefahren.


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Juni 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Gestern war bei Tag der Luxuswagen. Auf dem Weg nach Ulm ist mir erst ein Gallardo entgegen gekommen und später auf der Rückfahrt wurde ich von einem Carrera GT überholt. Kurz vor der Haustür ist dann noch ein R8 vorbeigefahren.


 
ich sah letzte woche einen bentley continental combi den gibts 20 mal  
http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/...sion-des-bentley-continental-gtc-1770487.html 

oder am mi. vor 2 wochen sahen wir auf 15min fahrt 6 normale bentleys  ich hab das gefühl die liegen hier recht im trend, wenn der nachbar einer hat musst du noch den besseren haben


----------



## moe (3. Juni 2012)

Warum fahren beim Gumball so viele mit schwarz/weiß gefleckten Autos?
Hilft das irgendwas bei Blitzern?


----------



## ich558 (3. Juni 2012)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fahren beim Gumball so viele mit schwarz/weiß gefleckten Autos?
> Hilft das irgendwas bei Blitzern?



Zb? Ist mir nicht wirklich aufgefallen


----------



## moe (3. Juni 2012)

Gumball 2012 Part 17. Toronto to Indianapolis - YouTube

Hier. z.B. Das ist gar nicht schwarz/weiß seh ich grade, das sind lauter kleine Bilder. Da fahren aber mehrere mit rum.


----------



## ich558 (3. Juni 2012)

Achso das meinst du. Wird wohl so ne Art Team sein und ist deren Erkennungszeichen. Bei Gumball gehts ja um auffallen um jeden Preis


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Juni 2012)

Gestern gesehen. Kann mich optisch noch nicht hundertprozentig überzeugen.. muss man mal auf erste unbeklebte warten.


----------



## ich558 (4. Juni 2012)

Wieso wird bei mir nur 1/3 des Bildes geladen?


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2012)

Nicht nur bei dir - selbst wenn man es direkt runterlädt geht nur ein kleiner Teil

mfg


----------



## ich558 (4. Juni 2012)

Wer auf Facebook ist und paar sehr gut gemachte Gumball Fotos sehen will https://www.facebook.com/masscorporation


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Juni 2012)

Auto motor und sport für 29,90 im Jahres Abo - kann jemand sagen ob die Zeitung die 30 wert ist oder ob man sich das geld lieber sparen kann?


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Juni 2012)

Tja, Dank gebührt der bescheuerten App, mit der ich die Bilder "hochgeladen" habe..
Ich machs nachher nochmal am PC.

Relativ VW-lastig (teilweise nicht ohne Grund), aber ansonsten ganz nett - und 30€ für ein Jahr definitiv wert. Eig. jedes Magazin bei dem Preis. 

Edit: Kann die mal jemand zusammenfügen, bitte?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Juni 2012)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Auto motor und sport für 29,90 im Jahres Abo - kann jemand sagen ob die Zeitung die 30 wert ist oder ob man sich das geld lieber sparen kann?


 
Ich lese sie jetzt seit etwa 20 Jahren, davon ungefähr 10 im Abo. Finde sie recht gut, ist halt nur ein wenig BMW lastig  .


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2012)

Ist doch ein ein CLS "Shootingbreak".
Aus meiner Sicht auch so ein Unsinn wie den CLS und den CC als Viertüriges Coupe und wie bei BMW den 6er als Gran Coupe zu bezeichnen, das sind einfach nur normale Limosinen.

Und das ein Lifestyle Komvi, die braucht aber imho auch keiner da der Nutzwert wohl zu klein ist. Also Kofferaumvolumen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht auch so ein Unsinn wie den CLS und den CC als Viertüriges Coupe und wie bei BMW als Gran Coupe zu bezeichnen, das sind einfach nur normale Limosinen.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Schon erschreckend wie sich der ein oder andere Kunde "für dumm" verkaufen lässt und sich ein vermeintliches Coupé mit 4 Türen andrehen lässt. 
Lustig (oder eher traurig) ist auch wie der Begriff Coupé in den Dreck gezogen wird. Da der Begriff eigentlich primär was über die Anzahl der Türen und nicht über die Dachform aussagt. Aber den Herstellern sind Begrifflichkeiten nur so viel Wert wie man Geld aus ihnen heraus pressen kann. Leider.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ...das sind einfach nur normale Limosinen.



Klar, nur klingt das halt nicht so gut. Darum heissen die beim Marketing eben Sportback, Grand Coupe, ....

Ist im Endeffekt aber auch egal, jeder der sich nicht davon blenden lässt (gerade bei einem Kombi), für den sind die bezeichnungen sowiso schall und rauch.

mfg


----------



## ich558 (4. Juni 2012)

Ist doch egal wie die Wagen bezeichnet werden. Die Namensgebung wird doch wohl kein Kaufgrund sein "Ohh der wird Grand Coupe genannt, den muss ich haben"  Hauptsache er gefällt einem!


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Juni 2012)

Damit hast du sicher recht.
Erschreckend finde ich es nur wenn man z.B. ein Grand Coupé sieht, welches technisch ein 5er BMW ist und ebenfalls über 4 Türen verfügt. Dann zahlt man mehr oder weniger freiwillig rund 10.000 - 15.000 Euro Aufpreis für ein anderes Innenraumdesign und rahmenlose Türen. Das muss es einem dann wohl wert sein.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2012)

Ist doch bei Audi auch nicht anders - der A7 basiert auch auf dem A6 und kostet mehr, da ist der Innenraum sogar ident zum A6.

Edit: Aus techniksicht hast du ja selbst auch "nur" ein S4 Cabrio. 

mfg


----------



## ich558 (4. Juni 2012)

Aber zum größten Teil kauft man ja nach der Optik und da gefällt mir persönlich der A7 viel besser als der A6. Ob die nun die selbe technische Basis haben ist da fast egal


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2012)

Eben - mir persönlich ist das auch wurscht ob die technik auch anderswo zum einsatz kommt.

mfg


----------



## Falk (4. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Damit hast du sicher recht.
> Erschreckend finde ich es nur wenn man z.B. ein Grand Coupé sieht, welches technisch ein 5er BMW ist und ebenfalls über 4 Türen verfügt. Dann zahlt man mehr oder weniger freiwillig rund 10.000 - 15.000 Euro Aufpreis für ein anderes Innenraumdesign und rahmenlose Türen. Das muss es einem dann wohl wert sein.


 
Naja, solange der Hersteller davon noch Exemplare verkauft, ist es doch ok. Die BWLer im Konzern werden sonst schon ihre Kritik äußern  5er GT oder X6 sind bei BMW ja auch Kandidaten, die niemand braucht...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2012)

Das E-Klasse Cabrio ist auch so ein Kanditat, war mal eine C-Klasse. Weswegen es auch kein C-Klasse Cabrio gibt.

Dafüt haben X6 und 5er GT eine Sonderstellungen, da es keine direkten Konkurenten gibt, die ähnlich gebaut sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Juni 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ist doch bei Audi auch nicht anders - der A7 basiert auch auf dem A6 und kostet mehr, da ist der Innenraum sogar ident zum A6.
> 
> Edit: Aus techniksicht hast du ja selbst auch "nur" ein S4 Cabrio.


 
Das stimmt. Aber hast du dir mal den Aufpreis vom Grand "Coupé" zum 5er angeschaut?
Bzw. ist ein S7 nicht teurer als ein Grand "Coupé" mit 6 Zylinder. der V8 ist dann leer schon teurer als der S7 wenn er an der Kasse steht. Kranke Preispolitik. Ich bin mal gespannt wie gut er sich im Laufe der Zeit verkaufen wird. Ich käme mir auf jeden Fall veralbert vor.

.::EDIT::.
Streng genommen ist der A4/A5/A6/A7 nur ein Auto, da alle zuvor Genannten auf einem Baukasten aufbauen (MLB).


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2012)

kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie lange ein "erste Hilfe Kurs" "haltbar" ist?
hab den nämlich vor etwas über 2 Jahren für den Auto Führerschein gemacht, und wollte jetzt Motorrad nachmachen.
Wahrscheinlich muss ich den nochmal machen oder?


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber hast du dir mal den Aufpreis vom Grand "Coupé" zum 5er angeschaut?



Ja, aber ich hab mir die Unterschiede zum 5er noch nicht im Detail angesehn. Was nur gleich aufegallen ist, ist das beispielsweise das Cockpit beim Grand Coupe anders ist wärend der A7 zB das selbe hat wie der A6.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Juni 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich hab mir die Unterschiede zum 5er noch nicht im Detail angesehn. Was nur gleich aufegallen ist, ist das beispielsweise das Cockpit beim Grand Coupe anders ist wärend der A7 zB das selbe hat wie der A6.


 
Das des 6er Grand "Coupé" ist das Gleiche wie bei den anderen 6er Varianten.
Wobei das für den A7 Käufer relativ egal sein dürfte ob es in einem anderen Auto auch so aussieht. Bringt ihm weder Vor- noch Nachteil.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wobei das für den A7 Käufer relativ egal sein dürfte ob es in einem anderen Auto auch so aussieht.



Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wenn ich persönlich so viel Geld für ein Auto ausgebe wäre mir da ein eigenes Cockpit schon lieber als einfach ein aus einem anderen (billigeren) Fahrzeug übernommenes, auch wenn es aus funktioneller Sicht egal ist. 

mfg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie lange ein "erste Hilfe Kurs" "haltbar" ist?
> hab den nämlich vor etwas über 2 Jahren für den Auto Führerschein gemacht, und wollte jetzt Motorrad nachmachen.
> Wahrscheinlich muss ich den nochmal machen oder?


 
Laut Internet,



> Sehtest - 2 Jahre
> Sofortmaßnahmen am Unfallort - unbegrenzt


ist die Gültigkeit unbegrenzt.


----------



## >ExX< (4. Juni 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Laut Internet,
> 
> 
> ist die Gültigkeit unbegrenzt.


 
das wäre echt super, hab ehrlich keine lust den krempel nochmal zu machen, wobei es echt nicht schaden würde


----------



## moe (4. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie lange ein "erste Hilfe Kurs" "haltbar" ist?
> hab den nämlich vor etwas über 2 Jahren für den Auto Führerschein gemacht, und wollte jetzt Motorrad nachmachen.
> Wahrscheinlich muss ich den nochmal machen oder?



Der "Soforthilfe am Unfallort"-Kurs den man für den Lappen braucht ist ewig gültig, ich musste für meinen Motorradführerschein auch keinen neuen machen. Manche Fahrschulen sagen das zwar, aber das stimmt nicht. Der richtige "große" Erste-Hilfe-Kurs ist nur zwei Jahre gültig, aber den brauchen nur LKW-Fahrer.

Edit: Zu spät. Ich sollte vor dem antworten öfter aktualisieren.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Juni 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Gestern war bei Tag der Luxuswagen. Auf dem Weg nach Ulm ist mir erst ein Gallardo entgegen gekommen und später auf der Rückfahrt wurde ich von einem Carrera GT überholt. Kurz vor der Haustür ist dann noch ein R8 vorbeigefahren.


 Hab heute auch ein paar gute Teile auf der Autobahn gesehen, ein SLR und ein Italia waren dabei ...


----------



## ich558 (4. Juni 2012)

Den Italia gibts aber auch schon fast wie Sand am Meer


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Juni 2012)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Soforthilfe am Unfallort"-Kurs den man für den Lappen braucht ist ewig gültig, ich musste für meinen Motorradführerschein auch keinen neuen machen. Manche Fahrschulen sagen das zwar, aber das stimmt nicht. Der richtige "große" Erste-Hilfe-Kurs ist nur zwei Jahre gültig, aber den brauchen nur LKW-Fahrer.
> 
> Edit: Zu spät. Ich sollte vor dem antworten öfter aktualisieren.



Habt ihrs schön bei uns sinds nur 6 Jahre mein Vater musste ihn wiederholen


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Den Italia gibts aber auch schon fast wie Sand am Meer


 da haste recht, in Monaco standen echt viele rum


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2012)

So die letzten Stunden sind angebrochen, heute nochmal kraftig schleifen... den heute Abend bring ich den Sunny zum Lackierer. Mal sehen ob ich ihn danach noch verkaufen will.


----------



## Lolm@n (5. Juni 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> So die letzten Stunden sind angebrochen, heute nochmal kraftig schleifen... den heute Abend bring ich den Sunny zum Lackierer. Mal sehen ob ich ihn danach noch verkaufen will.


 
wieso eig. das? war dein ergebnis doch nicht ganz so gut?


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2012)

Ach hör mir auf... das Ergebniss ist ansich nicht schlecht für die Rolle. Aber man muss penible die 12 Stunden Trockenzeit einhalten. Ergebniss waren kleine Blasen über das komplette Auto... ich hatte so die Schnauze voll das ich ihn beim Lackierer abgegeben habe. Ich darf die Vorarbeiten machen und die übernehmen dann die reine Lackierung, kommt mich etwas billiger und am Ende wird es dann wenigstens ein Top Ergebniss vom Lack her. Trotzdem ärgert es mich um die verschenke Zeit die ich für die erste "Lackierung" investiert habe... aber am meisten nerven mich die Kosten für eine Lackierung bei einem Winterauto. Mal ehrlich... wer bitte lässt schon sein Winterauto lackieren ausser ich?


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juni 2012)

Nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und außerdem gesehen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessante Farbkombi..


----------



## watercooled (6. Juni 2012)

Geht immernoch nicht


----------



## ich558 (6. Juni 2012)

Bei mir schon  Also der CLS als Kombi geht ja gar nicht. Vor allem das Heck sieht ziemlich misslungen aus. Aber netter Bentley aus Dubai


----------



## watercooled (6. Juni 2012)

Sieht aus Wie Ne R Klasse die zur Hälfte inne Schrottpresse gefahren ist


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juni 2012)

Laber doch nicht, habs extra überprüft nach dem Posten. 

Mich kann der CLS wie gesagt bisher auch noch nicht überzeugen.. während ich das Coupe gut finde, wirkt der hier einfach nicht 'harmonisch'..

Und der Bentley.. tja, Dubai halt. Mehr gibts da wirklich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## watercooled (6. Juni 2012)

Hust ^^

Ich mag eigentlich nur den alten CLS mit facelift. Der aktuelle sieht imo Wie ein flickenteppich mit fettgeschwülsten an den radkästen aus....


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juni 2012)

Ja die App ist halt schei*e.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juni 2012)

Kennt ihr eigentlich auch solche Tage, an denen ihr denkt: "Sag mal, hab ich heute ne Tarnkappe auf?!" Da wird einem zweimal einfach knallhart die Vorfahrt genommen und zur Krönung rennt direkt vor einem noch ne Omi mit Rollator ohne zu gucken über die Hauptstraße (50m vorher und 50m weiter sind btw Ampel bzw Fußgängerüberweg )...


----------



## moe (6. Juni 2012)

Die Tarnkappe hab ich auf, sobald ich aufm Motorrad sitz.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Juni 2012)

Da ist der von mir letztens gesehene doch schöner  als der CLS

http://www.madle.org/benflyst205.jpg Das bild ist nicht von mir aber genau der (leider beschleunigte er zu schnell an der Ampel )


----------



## Riverna (6. Juni 2012)

Das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus... Montag muss die Karre schon wieder zusammengebaut und fahrbereit sein. Strafferzeitplan... zum Glück kennt mein Lackierer wie ich auch keine Feiertage und somit können wir morgen weiter Arbeiten.


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Juni 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus... Montag muss die Karre schon wieder zusammengebaut und fahrbereit sein. Strafferzeitplan... zum Glück kennt mein Lackierer wie ich auch keine Feiertage und somit können wir morgen weiter Arbeiten.


 
Was ist denn am Montag? verkaufst du ihn doch?


----------



## Riverna (6. Juni 2012)

Am Montag bin ich 1 Woche im Urlaub 
Mein Urlaub besteht darin das ich 1 Woche bei einem Kumpel bin und wir seinen 100NX komplett schweißen werden. Die meisten würden es nicht unbedingt als Urlaub bezeichnen, ich schon


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juni 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist der von mir letztens gesehene doch schöner  als der CLS
> 
> http://www.madle.org/benflyst205.jpg Das bild ist nicht von mir aber genau der (leider beschleunigte er zu schnell an der Ampel )



Die reinste Verunstaltung..


----------



## roadgecko (7. Juni 2012)

Heute ist mein neues Radio gekommen, wurd auch Zeit vier Tage ohne reichen mir auch.
Bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden, alles drin alles dran


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die reinste Verunstaltung..


 
Stimmt leider. Ansonsten gefallen mit Bentleys sehr gut.


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Ähm wo ist da der Hacken? 
Audi A5 3.0 TDI DPF quattro S-line Navi B&O Panoramad als Sportwagen/Coupé in Nürnberg


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Juni 2012)

Gleich kaufen, ob du ihn brauchst oder nicht. 
Leider wird es sich um einen Fake handeln.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2012)

Der Diesel 
Ansonsten das was es bei sowas immer ist. 
Das Auto ist nicht in DE sondern im Ausland und er brauch das Geld sofort. 
Oder sowas  in der Art.

Sollte man nicht drauf reinfallen dazu ist diese Masche fast zu bekannt.

Btw Habt hier das mit Corsa auf Ebay gesehen?


----------



## watercooled (7. Juni 2012)

Das ist so endgeil  Aber der Seat Marabella war besser


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir die auktion eigetnlich gespeichert finde es aber nicht mehr.
Hier sieht man sie aber noch:Ultra Krasser Corsa Schrottreif -- aber schon Gebote für mehr als 130.000 Euro... + Lustige Auktionen + Ebay + goauktion.de


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Selbst wenn man in Geldnot ist kann man dafür noch locker das doppelte oder dreifache verlangen und findet genau so schnell einen Käufer. Fake, gestohlen etc ist wohl alles möglich  Frag mich halt nur was wäre wenn ich da jetzt hinfahre und den Wagen für das Geld gleich mitnehmen möchte. Wahrscheinlich werd ich erschossen und ausgeraubt


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2012)

Sowas ist das vermutlich:Gebrauchtwagen-Nepp: Die Schnäppchen-Abzocke im Internet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Hier steht auch noch was:http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/betrug-beim-autokauf-bzw-autoverkauf-t1246526.html


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Juni 2012)

Falls du den Wagen bekommst, kaufe ich dir gerne die Felgen ab. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber das was du vermutest  .


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sowas ist das vermutlich:Gebrauchtwagen-Nepp: Die Schnäppchen-Abzocke im Internet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Hier steht auch noch was:Betrug beim Autokauf bzw. Autoverkauf : Verkehr & Sicherheit


 
Interessante Artikel- diese Schweine  Ich schreib dem jetzt mal zum Spaß und frage ob eine Besichtigung möglich ist, da ich in der Nähe wohne


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2012)

Ist schon weg.


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2012)

Ach wie schade


----------



## Lolm@n (8. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt leider. Ansonsten gefallen mit Bentleys sehr gut.



Ich finde ihn recht schön, mal was anderes


----------



## henne121 (8. Juni 2012)

Der Bentley sieht aus wie ein Leichenwagen für ehemals Reiche, weil tot.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2012)

So hab die Woche meinen Arbeitsplatz von meiner Halle in Richtung die von meinem Lackierer verlegt. Damit es sich finanziell für mich lohnt, habe ich die kompletten Vorarbeiten übernommen und er das Lackieren. Montag Abend sind wir dann durch, aktuell fehlt noch die zweite Farbe am Auto. Der komplette Wagen ist nun grundiert und gefüllert, die Einstiege, die Innenseite der Türen und der Einstieg von der Heckklappe sind schon auslackiert. Das Dach hat auch schon seine Farbe bekommen. Montag noch den Rest lackieren und dann wieder zusammenbauen. 

[


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Juni 2012)

Wir hatten am letzten Mittwoch eine Exkursion ins Audi Werk nach Ingolstadt, mit Werksführung, Museumsführung, diversen Vorträgen und wahnsinnig viel Essen. 
Quasi der Höhepunkt einer Vorlesungsreihe mit 3 vorangegangen Terminen mit Herrn Winterkorn persönlich!  
Hat uns auch am Audi Forum begrüßt, sowie mit uns die dort geparkten Autos angeschaut - u.A. R8 GT und Lamborghini Aventador. Er hat sich sogar in letzteren reingesetzt, angemacht, und ein paar Mal durchgetreten.  Danach durften wir auch mal Sitzprobe machen.. in einem Lambo.. 

War verdammt nice!  Und ich habe ihm sogar eine Frage gestellt!


----------



## Witcher (11. Juni 2012)

Und was war das für ne Frage?


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2012)

Geil hoffe ich darf die Autos zumindest bewundern wenn ich auch bald im Werk in Ingolstadt bin  Oder fahren  Der Aventador ist schon ein Biest


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Müll auf Sport1?
Irgendwie kann icgh kaum eine Meinugn teilen.

Geht dort um hässliche Autos.
Bagle 7er, Aero8, Lancai Thesi und die VorMopf R-Klasse.

Mir fehlen die beiden 4äugigen E-Klassen mit den runden Schweinwerfer, die beiden sind sind abgrundtief hässlich.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2012)

Oder aktuelle BMW`s teilweise. 7er, 1er und vom Innenraum fang ich gar nicht an

Aber so hat jeder seinen Geschmack.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Juni 2012)

Witcher schrieb:
			
		

> Und was war das für ne Frage?



Wie viele Aventadors 2012 in die USA gehen, und wie viele nach China. Antwort: Jahresproduktion 400, 60-80 USA, 150-200 China. Wahnsinn, wie groß der chinesische Markt wirklich schon ist. Und das ist (soll) ja erst der Anfang sein..



			
				ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Geil hoffe ich darf die Autos zumindest bewundern wenn ich auch bald im Werk in Ingolstadt bin  Oder fahren  Der Aventador ist schon ein Biest



Nice, warum seid ihr da? Neues Herdentier? 



			
				turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für ein Müll auf Sport1?
> Irgendwie kann icgh kaum eine Meinugn teilen.
> 
> Geht dort um hässliche Autos.
> ...



Stimmt doch eigentlich. Der E65 gilt als eines der "verbangletesten" BMW's überhaupt, eine Designikone ist was anderes. Und die VorMopf-R-Klasse war einer der größten Verlustbringer für MB in den letzten Jahren.. hat halt aufgrund des grausigen Designs niemand gekauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2012)

Gestern noch einen schönen "A4" bei unserem "Stammitaliener" gesehen 
Drauf stand aber RS4 und daneben ein silbernes mtm 
Kurz danach kam dann auch noch ein Nissan GT-R


----------



## Witcher (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte am Sonntag auch viel zu sehen unteranderem NSU TT, VW Scirocco, SKODA 130 RS, SHELBY COBRA 427, Formel Ford Wagen usw. da war ich mit´m Polo schon fast fehl am Platz.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hab "nur" Samstag ein bisschen Eifel Classic geguckt. Teilnahme würde 1,2k pro Person kosten, aber sobald man sich für 7€ die entsprechende Kappe zulegt wird man als Mitfahrer bejubelt(halbwegs passendes Auto vorrausgesetzt).


----------



## Witcher (12. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja ein heftiger Preis wir mussten bei dem Zschopau Classic Bergrennen bloß 40€ Teilnahmegebühr bezahlen.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2012)

Sind halt drei Tage mit Unterkunft und Verpflegung. Aber trotzdem schweine teuer. Reines Startgeld für ein Auto mit Fahrer und Beifahrer waren 1590€. Dagegen ist sowas geradezu billig:
Classic-Car-Events


----------



## Witcher (12. Juni 2012)

Sind aber halt schöne Sachen hätte ich mehr Geld und den Passenden Wagen würde ich auch gern mal sowas machen aber momentan reichts halt bloß für solche Veranstaltungen ( Classic Cup) wobei das nicht negativ gemeint ist, ich freu mich jedes mal drauf vorallem wenns auf den Sachsenring oder auf den Lausitzring usw. geht.


----------



## Riverna (12. Juni 2012)

So der Sunny ist fertig, paar Teile fehlen noch die kommen die Tage dran. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss, nun noch ein paar schicke Felgen und der kleine kann sich wieder sehen lassen


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn ich kein Fan solcher Autos und eigenem Tuning bin- die Farbokombi sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Juni 2012)

Finde ich gut, wie viel Arbeit und Liebe du reingesteckt hast. 

Ich würde allerdings trotzdem nicht mal gegen Geld damit rumfahren wollen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juni 2012)

Seht ihr, ich würde mit so einem Auto rumfahren aus einem ganz einfachen grund, wenn ich mal kein Auto haben sollte (den schicken BMW von meinem Papi ), wäre ich froh, wenn ich schnell auf eine Alternative zurückgreifen könnte ^^


----------



## 1821984 (13. Juni 2012)

Was ist mit deinen Spiegeln passiert? Hätte der Lacker doch auch mit anpissen können oder? So jetzt noch mattscharze Felgen rauf und gut. Aber wenn ich es mit deinem Avatarbild vergleiche gefällt mir die alte Kombi besser!!!

Und wo sind die Stossleisten an den Türen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Juni 2012)

Hmm war sicher viel arbeit, sieht auch nicht danach aus als wenn es murks wäre 
Für meinen geschmack jedoch ist der ESD schon ziemlich übertrieben, son fettes rohr an nem kleinwagen? 
Ist das schwarz matt oder? Komisch, ich finde schwarzmatt sieht iwie immer aus als wärs mit nem eimer farbe ausm baumarkt mit der rolle angepinselt worden, egal obs von werk aus ist ist oder vom hobbyschrauber lackiert wurde. Ist mMn die schlimmste farbe die ein auto tragen kann, aber ist sicherlich geschmackssache


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich kein Fan solcher Autos und eigenem Tuning bin- die Farbokombi sieht ganz gut aus



Danke 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, wie viel Arbeit und Liebe du reingesteckt hast.
> 
> Ich würde allerdings trotzdem nicht mal gegen Geld damit rumfahren wollen.



Das ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit wenn der Lack nicht so extrem empfindlich wäre was Dreck angeht. Bin heute 160 Kilometer Autobahn gefahren und die Kiste sieht aus, wie 3 Monate nicht gewaschen. Wie das wohl erst im Winter aussehen wird? 




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Hmm war sicher viel arbeit, sieht auch nicht danach aus als wenn es murks wäre
> Für meinen geschmack jedoch ist der ESD schon ziemlich übertrieben, son fettes rohr an nem kleinwagen?
> Ist das schwarz matt oder? Komisch, ich finde schwarzmatt sieht iwie immer aus als wärs mit nem eimer farbe ausm baumarkt mit der rolle angepinselt worden, egal obs von werk aus ist ist oder vom hobbyschrauber lackiert wurde. Ist mMn die schlimmste farbe die ein auto tragen kann, aber ist sicherlich geschmackssache



Ich mag auch kein Mattschwarz, aber ich wollte den Wagen in mattweiß haben. Da würde eine gänzend schwarze Motorhaube/Dach wohl etwas komisch aussehen. Somit musste ich mattschwarz nehmen... Der Auspuff ist doch noch relativ klein, der hat gerade mal einen 8cm großen Auslass... die ganzen Magnaflöten haben 10cm. Am NX fahre ich mit 101mm rum, dass ist das schon eher ein Ofenrohr  Der originale Auspuff bzw alles was kein Freeflow Muffler ist (Magnaflow, Aspec, Apexi, HKS und und und) bringt halt zu wenig Leistung. Vorallem wie sieht den so ein kleiner Strohlhalm am Auto aus? Das kann man bei 60PS fahren aber nicht an einem GTi 



1821984 schrieb:


> Was ist mit deinen Spiegeln passiert? Hätte der Lacker doch auch mit anpissen können oder? So jetzt noch mattscharze Felgen rauf und gut. Aber wenn ich es mit deinem Avatarbild vergleiche gefällt mir die alte Kombi besser!!!
> 
> Und wo sind die Stossleisten an den Türen?



Ach das ist ganz blöd gelaufen... hab in der Halle noch einen Satz Spiegel die beim Zuschließen automatisch einklappen (sind für den 100NX) und diese wollte ich dann dran bauen. Als die Karre dann lackiert war, stellte ich fest das die gar net wirklich passen da die Bohrungen ca 1cm näher beinander sind als beim Sunny. Also hab ich die originalen wieder dran bauen wollen und hab ausversehen einen fallen lassen. Somit brauchte ich sie auch nicht lackieren, muss halt nun neue kaufen. Zierleisten, Dichtungen usw waren bei dem Bild noch nicht montiert... der Wagen war da gerade 1 Tag aus der Lackierkabine draussen. Nun sind bis auf die Seitenschweller und die Zierleisten hinten am Seitenfester alle wieder dran. Bei den Schwellern und den fehlenden Leisten sind alle Klipse abgebrochen... musste neue bestellen. 180Euro für ein paar Klipse...


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2012)

Sorry aber hat so ein altes Auto schon automatisch einklappende Spiegel? Oder hat das nichts mit der Technik des Wagens sondern nur was mit den Spiegel zu tun die irgendwie an die Verriegelung angeschlossen sind?


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2012)

Gab es optional in Japan beim Primera, Sunny und beim 100NX. Und das schon lange bevor mein Sunny vom Band lief


----------



## der_yappi (16. Juni 2012)

Das Mattschwarz geht doch noch.
Heute Stand auf dem Supermarktparkplatz ein TT Cabrio (aktuelles Facelift) mit ner matten Lackierung in nem sehr dunklen Grau / Anthrazit.
Dazu noch glänzend schwarze Alus im Vielspeichendesign.
Sah ziemlich mau aus 
Mir hats überhaupt nicht gefallen.

Dafür steht jetzt im Nachbarort ein gebrauchter Focus RS in giftgrün.
20k km runter aber noch 30k € als VerkPreis angegeben.
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...s=10&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=30000


----------



## watercooled (16. Juni 2012)

Das Auto hat einen der besten Sounds der Welt


----------



## Re4dt (16. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde nie wieder irgendwas an einem Auto schrauben. WAS für ein K(r)ampf! (Zafira 2.2)
Luftfilter gewechselt. Hab keine 15 Minuten gebraucht. Alles easy  
Danach kam der Kraftstofffilter.  Allein manch Schrauben von Abdeckungen zu lösen war eine Qual. 
und zu guter letzt hab ich den Pollenfilter gewechselt NIE WIEDER.  Meine erfahrungen hierzu ab in die Werkstatt.

Ich find den Focus RS echt Schick


----------



## watercooled (16. Juni 2012)

Ist ja auch ein Zafira


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juni 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde nie wieder irgendwas an einem Auto schrauben. WAS für ein K(r)ampf! (Zafira 2.2)
> Luftfilter gewechselt. Hab keine 15 Minuten gebraucht. Alles easy
> Danach kam der Kraftstofffilter.  Allein manch Schrauben von Abdeckungen zu lösen war eine Qual.
> und zu guter letzt hab ich den Pollenfilter gewechselt NIE WIEDER.  Meine erfahrungen hierzu ab in die Werkstatt.
> ...


 
Habe letztens bei meinem Polo auch ein paar Sachen gewechselt: Den Luftfilter - ging sehr schnell, den Pollenfilter ging auch recht fix aber man sollte gelenkig sein . Dann habe ich noch einen Ölwechsel gemacht, den alten Filter muss man mit roher Gewallt rausziehen, was gar nicht so einfach war. Naja sonst passt wieder alles. Aber das mit den Zündspulen ist echt ein Witz, innerhalb von nur 40' km wurde jede einmal ausgetauscht. Mal sehen wie lange die aktuellen halten werden - sind diesmal sogar "Made in GER"...


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2012)

Autsch... war gerade Tanken und hab doch ernsthaft gestern es geschafft auf 160 Kilometer knapp über 30L zu verballern.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Juni 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> den Pollenfilter ging auch recht fix aber man sollte *gelenkig *sein .


 Ahhh...  Ich hab bei der Aktion immerhin noch ein Scharnier verschrottet vom Handschuhfach.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch... war gerade Tanken und hab doch ernsthaft gestern es geschafft auf 160 Kilometer knapp über 30L zu verballern.



Guter Schnitt. 
Das ist das schöne an unseren Dieseln - wenn man gemächlich fährt, knackt man auch mal die 1000.  Nicht dass wir das allerdings jemals machen würden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juni 2012)

niedriger verbrauch geht auch mit benzinern, und auch nicht ohne trotzdem spass zu haben  Vor allem die THP-Motoren sind wirklich sehr sparsam für ihre leistung (die immerhin bis gut 200PS reicht) 
Aber dieselfahren macht schon auch spass, gerade auf langen strecken und generell zum entspannten fahren sind die selbstzünder wirklich toll. und der verbrauch ist idR. auch recht gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> niedriger verbrauch geht auch mit benzinern, und auch nicht ohne trotzdem spass zu haben .


 
Das stimmt.
Ich habe mir meine Spritmonitor Werte der letzten 4 Fahrzeuge mal angeschaut. Überraschender Weise spielen sich diese Fahrzeuge in einem Spektrum von 8,13l/ 100km bis 10,78l/ 100km ab. Dabei hatte ich zwischen einem 1,8er mit 160 PS bis hin zum 3 Liter mit 333 PS. Verrückt wie dicht die Verbräuche beisamen liegen, trotz vollkommen unterschiedlicher Fahrzeugkonzepte, Motoren, Antriebskonzepte, Fahrleistungen und Motorleistungen.
Wie sich das in den nächsten Jahren wohl noch weiterentwickelt?


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juni 2012)

bis zu einem gewissen ist mehr hubraum scheinbar auch nicht gleich enorm höherer verbrauch, da man generell etwas weniger drehzahl für die gleiche fahrleistung benötigt. Ab nem gewissen Volumen steigt der verbrauch dann natürlich schon deutlich an, vor allem die veralteten sauger mit mordsmäßig hubraum kommen weder mit der fahrleistung, noch mit dem niedrigeren verbrauch der aufgeladenen kleinen motoren mit 
Bin gespannt wenn der THP seine nächste überarbeitung geniesst, und wie die daten dann aussehen. Die daten des aktuellen 1,6 liter THP 200 sind schon spitze, 275 Nm bei 1770 U/min, 200 PS und nem mixverbrauch von rund 6,7 litern (klar ca einen liter sinds in der realität wohl noch mehr, aber ist trotzdem ein anständiger wert) . Da wirds fpr den drehmomentvorteil der diesel bald ganz schön eng


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juni 2012)

Stimmt.
Mein letzter 4 Zylinder Otto hatte 350 Nm bei 1.600 Upm, viel mehr bieten die meisten kleinen Diesel auch nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Juni 2012)

Der BMW / PSA 1.6er THP erreicht doch im Cooper S JCW und im DS³ Racing doch auch schon seine 210PS (im RCZ wird die Variante [soweit ich weiß] auch verbaut)


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juni 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> (im RCZ wird die Variante [soweit ich weiß] auch verbaut)


 
Im RCZ hat er 147 kW (200 PS) und 275 Nm.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juni 2012)

Den Gibts doch auch im 207/8cc?


----------



## AeroX (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich wollt hier mal fragen welche Seiten es gibt wo man gebrauchte Fahrzeugteile verkaufen kann? Kennt da jemand gute? 

Hab nämlich noch 2x 4 Felgen hier liegen die ich gern an den Mann bringen würde! 


MfG


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juni 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Den Gibts doch auch im 207/8cc?


 den THP mit 200 PS wird es im 208 GTi geben, bisher ist der THP155 der stärkste im 208. Hat immerhin auch schon 156PS und 240 Nm bei 1400U/min und lässt den bock in 7,3 sekunden auf 100 rennen, für n kleinwagen schon ordentlich. Wird vielleicht mein nächstes auto in 3-4 jahren, je nach dem wie sich die preise entwickeln, am liebsten wäre mir der GTi


----------



## Burn_out (16. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Hubraum ist es so eine Sache.

Ich finde das Thema ganz interessant bei BMW wo der alte 3 Liter R6 genausoviel btw minimal weniger verbraucht als der neue 2 Liter Turbo. BMW scheint das zu wissen und hat auf Anfrage keine Testfahrzeuge zur Verfügung gestellt.

Quellen dafür kann ich gerade nicht liefern, da das schon ein paar Monate zurück liegt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juni 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema ganz interessant bei BMW wo der alte 3 Liter R6 genausoviel btw minimal weniger verbraucht als der neue 2 Liter Turbo. BMW scheint das zu wissen und hat auf Anfrage keine Testfahrzeuge zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> Quellen dafür kann ich gerade nicht liefern, da das schon ein paar Monate zurück liegt.


 
So lange ist das noch gar nicht her. Aber der Verbrauch des 2 Liter war unter dem Strich minimal niedrieger als beim 3 Liter R6.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Juni 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das Auto hat einen der besten Sounds der Welt


 
Mhm würde es die Leistung auf die Strasse bringen hätte ich mir den ST gekauft und gechipped aber eben wir wissen die 300PS bringen dir nichts


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema ganz interessant bei BMW wo der alte 3 Liter R6 genausoviel btw minimal weniger verbraucht als der neue 2 Liter Turbo.



Wenn man die 6 Zylinder etwas zügiger fährt, ist man aber locker bei 11L, ich spreche aus Erfahrung  Der 2,5L R6 kann echt viel Saufen, weil der Drehzahl braucht, unter 3000 kommt da nicht viel. 
Dafür wird man aber von dem seidenweichen Lauf ( keine freien Massenkräfte ) und der Drehfreudigkeit entschädigt


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Guter Schnitt.
> Das ist das schöne an unseren Dieseln - wenn man gemächlich fährt, knackt man auch mal die 1000.  Nicht dass wir das allerdings jemals machen würden.


 
Stimmt... für einen kleinen 2L Motor ist das schon heftig. Aber zu seiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen das ich eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 201km/h hatte und das obwohl von den 160Kilometer noch ca 10 Kilometer in der Stadt und 5 Kilometer Landstraße waren. Normalerweise fahre ich mit 7 bis 8 Liter im Sommer und 8 bis 9Liter im Winter und das bei sportlicher Fahrweise und auch ab und zu mal 200km/h auf der Autobahn. Aber so eine Vollgasfahrt mach ich relativ selten, ist mir eigentlich zu teuer und viel Zeit spart man auch nicht. Aber gestern musste ich flott zu meiner Verlobten fahren... 

Viel krasser finde ich das man den MX3 von meiner Freundin nicht unter 10L bekommt, selbst bei Autobahnfahrten. Rekord war einmal 9.2L da sind wir aber auch 450 Kilometer am Stück mit 110km/h rumgeschlichen.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Mit dem Hubraum ist es so eine Sache.
> 
> Ich finde das Thema ganz interessant bei BMW wo der alte 3 Liter R6 genausoviel btw minimal weniger verbraucht als der neue 2 Liter Turbo. BMW scheint das zu wissen und hat auf Anfrage keine Testfahrzeuge zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> Quellen dafür kann ich gerade nicht liefern, da das schon ein paar Monate zurück liegt.



Die AMS habe ich zuhause liegen. Der 2L war bei besonders spritsparender Fahrweise vorne, bei durchschnittlicher Fahrweise war iirc der 3L ganz knapp davor (0,2l oder so), und bei starker Beanspruchung ist der 3L dem 2L (nicht nur) verbrauchstechnisch davon gefahren. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Stimmt... für einen kleinen 2L Motor ist das schon heftig. Aber zu seiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen das ich eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 201km/h hatte und das obwohl von den 160Kilometer noch ca 10 Kilometer in der Stadt und 5 Kilometer Landstraße waren. Normalerweise fahre ich mit 7 bis 8 Liter im Sommer und 8 bis 9Liter im Winter und das bei sportlicher Fahrweise und auch ab und zu mal 200km/h auf der Autobahn. Aber so eine Vollgasfahrt mach ich relativ selten, ist mir eigentlich zu teuer und viel Zeit spart man auch nicht. Aber gestern musste ich flott zu meiner Verlobten fahren...
> 
> Viel krasser finde ich das man den MX3 von meiner Freundin nicht unter 10L bekommt, selbst bei Autobahnfahrten. Rekord war einmal 9.2L da sind wir aber auch 450 Kilometer am Stück mit 110km/h rumgeschlichen.


 
Ah, sowas muss einfach manchmal drin sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2012)

Richtig ich bezahle doch keine 300Euro Steuer und 600Euro Versicherung um dann ständig mit 110km/h rum zu tuckern. Dann kann ich mir auch gleich einen Sunny mit 75PS holen. 

PS: Dein Link geht nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2012)

Schon gefixt und Wut abgelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Rede. Wer sich ein 200+ Auto kauft, und es danach nicht ausfährt, weil ja "die Spritpreise viel zu teuer seien" o.Ä., hat mMn einen an der Klatsche, bzw. es handelt sich dabei ausschließlich um ein "Eisdielen-Auto". 
Man sollte immer nur das kaufen, was man sich auch wirklich leisten kann - alles andere ist nur aufgesetzt bzw. gewollt aber nicht gekonnt, und daher rational völlig unsinnig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schon gefixt und Wut abgelassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Finde ich nicht, wenn ich mir ein auto kaufen würde dass im brief 250 sachen fährt, hätte ich trotzdem nicht das bedürfniss unbedingt diese 250 auszufahren. Vmax ist mMn eh nicht wirklich wichtig, anzug und durchzug sind die entscheidenden daten 
Rasen tu ich mitm auto generell nicht, ich bin eher einer der "schon-fraktion", die das auto gleich viel putzen und pflegen wie fahren^^ 
"rasen" tu ich mitm zweirad, da gehts auch besser und billiger


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2012)

Arg... PS vergessen.  200+ PS! 200 schafft ja heutzutage jeder Golf..


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die AMS habe ich zuhause liegen. Der 2L war bei besonders spritsparender Fahrweise vorne, bei durchschnittlicher Fahrweise war iirc der 3L ganz knapp davor (0,2l oder so), und bei starker Beanspruchung ist der 3L dem 2L (nicht nur) verbrauchstechnisch davon gefahren.


 
Der 4 Zylinder bechleunigt besser (0-100 7 Zehntel schneller, 0-160 1,2 Sekunden schneller). Ist beim AMS Testverbrauch 0,7 Liter sparsamer. Hat 40 Nm mehr und das schon 1.350 Upm früher. Bei der Werksangabe (nur relevant für die KFZ Steuer) braucht er 1,5 Liter weniger.
Hingegen ist der alte 3 Liter auf der Landstraße 0,4 Liter und beim maximal Verbrauch 0,7 Liter sparsamer.

Der praxisrelevanteste Wert dürfte der Testverbrauch sein. Also kann man festhalten, dass der neue Motor sparsamer und schneller als sein Vorgänger ist. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2012)

Doch so große Abstände? 
Muss ich nächstes Wochenende nochmal nachprüfen, habe das anders in Erinnerung. 
Weil in dem Fall wäre es ja völlig unsinnig, wenn BMW kein Vergleichsfahrzeug zur Verfügung stellt - die Werte sind ja ein Traum.

(Das war aber schon der Test mit dem "alten" 3 Liter mit .. 258 PS, und nicht der neue mit 272, oder? Weil der neue ist ja gut überarbeitet, da kann man nochmal ordentliche Verbrauchssenkungen dazuaddieren..)


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> (Das war aber schon der Test mit dem "alten" 3 Liter mit .. 258 PS, und nicht der neue mit 272, oder? Weil der neue ist ja gut überarbeitet, da kann man nochmal ordentliche Verbrauchssenkungen dazuaddieren..)


 
ist der gleiche Motor wie der 272PS nur fürs Datenblatt gedrosselt (gleicher Drehmomentverlauf, bis zum "abhacken").

Nachfolgend mal der Vergleich aus der AMS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das der Motor nicht in einem völlig anderem Universum ist, ist logisch, da er ähnlich viel Leistung entwickelt und noch einen kleinen Tacken schneller ist. Wer da mehr erwartet sollte seinen Weihnachtsmann des Vertrauens fragen  .


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, wenn ich mir ein auto kaufen würde dass im brief 250 sachen fährt, hätte ich trotzdem nicht das bedürfniss unbedingt diese 250 auszufahren. Vmax ist mMn eh nicht wirklich wichtig, anzug und durchzug sind die entscheidenden daten
> Rasen tu ich mitm auto generell nicht, ich bin eher einer der "schon-fraktion", die das auto gleich viel putzen und pflegen wie fahren^^
> "rasen" tu ich mitm zweirad, da gehts auch besser und billiger


 
Dann reicht auch die kleine Version mit 100PS oder ähnlich, die kann man genau so putzen und pflegen. Also wer sich die Topmotorisierung holt, will diese in der Regel schon ausfahren. Wobei es sich schon lustig anhört wenn man Topmotorisierung sagt und damit eine 143PS Möhre meint.... gebe ich schon zu.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Juni 2012)

wen meisnte jetzt mit 143PS-Möhre 
Ich persönlich habe nicht das bedürfnis ein auto auszufahren, wie gesagt mir sind an- und durchzug viel wichtiger. WIrklich schnell kannste in deutschland eh nirgends sicher fahren , nicht mal mehr auf den autobahnen, danke an die linksschleicher und plötzlich-rauszieher ...
Mir wäre das gefühl "ich könnte wenn ich wollte" schon genug  Ausfahren tu ich nur moppeds, da mit denen die hemmschwelle auch geringer ist, mal kurze zeit 200+ km/h auf der landstrasse zu brettern


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Juni 2012)

Jap, das ist genau der Test, den ich meine. Tatsächlich. Wobei man klar sagen muss, dass der neue wohl vermutlich im Bereich 11,2 L Testverbrauch liegen wird (AMS-Zahlen gibt es ja noch nicht, oder?) - das ist dann schon ein kleinerer Unterschied zum 528i. Plus 0,1 Sekunde bessere Beschleunigung...

Aber hey, es ist nach 12, gibt um die Uhrzeit wichtigeres - ich geh jetzt ins Bett!  Nacht!


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jap, das ist genau der Test, den ich meine. Tatsächlich. Wobei man klar sagen muss, dass der neue wohl vermutlich im Bereich 11,2 L Testverbrauch liegen wird (AMS-Zahlen gibt es ja noch nicht, oder?) - das ist dann schon ein kleinerer Unterschied zum 528i. Plus 0,1 Sekunde bessere Beschleunigung...


 
Hää?
Das ist doch die AMS, der Testverbrauch wurde als AMS Verbrauchsrunde gefahren. Ist also insofern relativ realitätsnah.
Die Beschleunigung ist nicht ein sondern 7 Zehntel bis 100 und 1,2 Sekunden bis 160 besser.

Wie gesagt, mehr war nicht zu erwarten, ansonsten hätte es einen riesen Sprung beim Wirkungsgrad gebraucht.
Das Entscheidende für den Alltag ist der deutlich bessere Drehmomentverlauf, das bedeutet es liegt in den meisten Situationen mehr Leistung an, als es beim Vorgänger der Fall war. Und bei so emotionslosen Autos wie Oberklasse Limousinen, bei welchen sowieso in der Regel das Radio läuft, kann man sich von der unspürbar besseren Laufkultur auch nichts kaufen, von dem besseren Durchzug hingegen profitiert man tagtäglich.


----------



## Riverna (17. Juni 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wen meisnte jetzt mit 143PS-Möhre



Mich selber. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> WIrklich schnell kannste in deutschland eh nirgends sicher fahren , nicht mal mehr auf den autobahnen, danke an die linksschleicher und plötzlich-rauszieher ...



Kommt auf die Region an. Bin gestern die die A5 und die A66 gefahren und konnte über die gesamten 160 Kilometer eigentlich konstant meine 200km/h fahren wenn freigegeben war. Natürlich gab es auch die Vertretterkombis die meinten das man einem Kleinwagen kein Platz machen muss, aber wenn du von hinten angeschossen kommst fahren die eigentlich schon rüber. Hab gestern die 109 Kilometer von Rüddingshausen nach Wiesbaden in knapp 30 Min geschafft. Und das zur Mittagszeit... aber auf der A3 die ich normalerweise nach Wiesbaden fahre, kann man selten dauerhaft über 150km/h fahren das muss ich zugeben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juni 2012)

jo klar kommt auf die umgebung an  Das einzige mal bisher dass bie mir die AB frei war, war von Köln runter ca mitternachts. da wars aber wirklich angenehm zu fahren, solange keine baustellen waren. Bin locker mal 20 minuten gefahren und kein einziges auto war auf meiner bahn, war auch das einzige mal dass ich meinen kleinen mal n bisschen getrieben habe. Gute 180 l.T. gingen problemlos, danach bin ich aber wieder vom gas gegangen da mir das verhältniss von Verbrauch zu Zeitersparniss zu schlecht war


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2012)

Oft wird ja schon bei einem V8 bei 7000 1/min von Hochdrehzahl gesprochen  ...... DAS ist Hochdrehzahl bei einem V8  BMW 134 Judd V8 - Georg Plasa - 40. Trierer Bergrennen 2011 - YouTube
Echt enorm bei 3,4L Hubraum so hohe Drehzahlen hinzubekommen


----------



## Riverna (18. Juni 2012)

http://static.pagenstecher.de/uploads/9/94/943/9432/normal/Nissan-Sunny4.jpg

Diese Felgen habe ich mir jetzt auch für meinen Sunny bestellt. 16" 9J Breit und ET30... werde ich wahrscheinlich in schwarz Lackieren. Hoffentlich passen die Felgen in den Radkasten ohne das sie an allen Ecken und Kanten schleifen, weil der Sunny ist ja schon relativ tief.


----------



## Falk (18. Juni 2012)

Bin am Wochenende auch mal wieder Richtung vMax gekommen (~240 nach Navi, irgendwas zwischen 240 und 270 laut Tacho) und doch schon etwas schiss, das einer rauszieht. Selbst mit Tacho 180 bis 210 ist man ja schon einer der schnellsten auf der BAB, jedenfalls hier in der Gegend und am Wochenende. 

Verbrauchsanzeige sollte man aber ausblenden für sowas (im Langzeitschnitt bin ich laut BC mit 11,4L/100km dabei derzeit).


----------



## roadgecko (18. Juni 2012)

Turbo läuft, Turbo säuft 

Aber das mal einer rauszieht, davor hab ich auch immer ein bisschen Bedenken. Es gibt ja genug leute die nicht meinen in den Rückspiegel zu schauen und dann mit 120 km/h auf der Überholspur rumgurken.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juni 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Bin am Wochenende auch mal wieder Richtung vMax gekommen (~240 nach Navi, irgendwas zwischen 240 und 270 laut Tacho) und doch schon etwas schiss, das einer rauszieht. Selbst mit Tacho 180 bis 210 ist man ja schon einer der schnellsten auf der BAB, jedenfalls hier in der Gegend und am Wochenende.
> 
> Verbrauchsanzeige sollte man aber ausblenden für sowas (im Langzeitschnitt bin ich laut BC mit 11,4L/100km dabei derzeit).


 
Es ist eigentlich ein Wunder dass man solche Geschwindigkeiten noch schaffen kann.
Ich weis nicht warum, aber ich finde die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen auf unseren Landstraßen ja schon niedrig genug, aber es gibt kaum noch ein Tag, wo ich es wirklich schaffe 70 km/h bzw. die erlaubten 100 zu erreichen, weil immer irgendwelche Penner auf der Straße rumjödeln müssen.
Muss man denn in einer 70 Zone, wo man auch defenitiv mit 120 durchbrettern kann, mit 60 rumgurken?
Ist es so schwierig diese 70km/h zu erreichen?

Kennt ihr das nicht auch, oder kommt es euch auch so vor dass immer mehr Schleicher unterwegs sind?


----------



## onslaught (18. Juni 2012)

NEIN, das kommt dir nicht nur so vor, das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## seventyseven (18. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich ein Wunder dass man solche Geschwindigkeiten noch schaffen kann.
> Ich weis nicht warum, aber ich finde die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen auf unseren Landstraßen ja schon niedrig genug, aber es gibt kaum noch ein Tag, wo ich es wirklich schaffe 70 km/h bzw. die erlaubten 100 zu erreichen, weil immer irgendwelche Penner auf der Straße rumjödeln müssen.
> Muss man denn in einer 70 Zone, wo man auch defenitiv mit 120 durchbrettern kann, mit 60 rumgurken?
> Ist es so schwierig diese 70km/h zu erreichen?
> ...



Hier im Schönen Badnerland sind wir leider mit Franzosen zuhauf gesegnet und die blicken null wie man Autos bedient.

Außerhalb unserer Dörfer (100) wird halt mit 50 kmh durchgängig befahren ich könnte jedesmal Kotzen 


Bestes Beispiel heute Morgen auf dem weg zur Schule ein Franzose vor mir blinkt Rechts und fährt auch ziemlich weit nach Rechts als ich dann fast durch bin blinkt er Links und will abbiegen und zieht voll Rüber könnte grade noch so ausweichen.... Wtf ?

Ist echt ne Bestrafung direkt an der Grenze zu Wohnen


----------



## onslaught (18. Juni 2012)

Schnarchzapfen sind international


----------



## seventyseven (18. Juni 2012)

Bei den Franzosen wird das schon als Volkssport betrieben naja in irgendwas müssen die ja gut sein...


----------



## onslaught (18. Juni 2012)

Das sind Ausflügler oder suchen iwas, in Straßburg oder Paris sieht das anders aus. Aber wie gesagt, die gibts überall und es werden immer mehr.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juni 2012)

man sollte wirklich in solchen Fällen überholen und die selbst dann ausbremsen, echt, sowas kann ich gar nicht ab 

denn wenn man dauernd hupt dann kann das auch schnell mal als nötigung durchgehen, leider.


----------



## seventyseven (18. Juni 2012)

In Straßbourg (Ich Wohne direkt in der nähe) lassen die ihre Handbremsen und Gang draußen damit die sich gegenseitig wegschieben können um Parklücken bis aufs letzte auszunutzen und das ist kein Witz. Soviel dazu 

Natürlich gibt es die überall aber die Stechen für mich Persönlich sehr weit raus 

Genug damit


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre wirklich dafür dass man eine Strafe bekommen kann wenn man grundlos langsam fährt.
Wer es sich nicht zutraut: Lappen abgeben, fertig.

Solche Schleicher provozieren meiner Meinung nach noch Unfälle, es sind nicht immer die Raser, die wahren Auslöser sind die Schleicher ....


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2012)

Solang der langsam Fahrende das mit ner konstanten Geschwindigkeit tut hau ich einfach den Tempomat rein und roll hinterher. Nervig sind nur die die Gummiband mäßig fahren.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Juni 2012)

Am besten (Not.) sind die, die auf der Landstraße mit 70-80 fahren, einen dann innerorts aber mit gut 60 abhängen. Meistens ist die Landstraße dann so, dass man nur schwer überholen kann...

Generell nervt mich das wahnsinnig, außerorts langsam (-er als das Tempolimit) zu fahren. Da gibt's nix zu tun, nix zu machen, da soll man bitteschön gefälligst vom Fleck kommen, man will ja mal ankommen. Das eine oder andere TL wird von mir auch gerne mal je nach Situation und wenn ich die Strecke kenne als Empfehlung abgetan.
Auf der anderen Seite regt es mich auch wahnsinnig auf, dass innerorts die Leute tw. zu schnell fahren. Da sind Menschen rund um einen, andere VT die langsam rumgurken und was suchen u.Ä., usw. Da kann man doch ruhig mal die 5 Minuten 45 fahren, und danach in sicherer Umgebung wieder durchstarten. Gerade in 30er Gebieten fahre ich oft 20-25, es passiert einem einfach viel zu leicht, dass plötzlich ein ausgebüchstes Kleinkind auf die Straße springt, oder ein 7jähriger im Eifer des Gefechts ohne zu gucken einem Fußball hinterher auf die Straße rennt.
Hat man, soweit ich weiß, auf einer freien Landstraße durch Felderwiesen jedoch nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich wäre wirklich dafür dass man eine Strafe bekommen kann wenn man grundlos langsam fährt.
> Wer es sich nicht zutraut: Lappen abgeben, fertig.
> 
> Solche Schleicher provozieren meiner Meinung nach noch Unfälle, es sind nicht immer die Raser, die wahren Auslöser sind die Schleicher ....


 
Grundlos langsam fahren wird auch bestraft


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juni 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Grundlos langsam fahren wird auch bestraft


 
Warum sind die bullen denn nie da wenn man sie braucht?


----------



## seventyseven (18. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Warum sind die bullen denn nie da wenn man sie braucht?



Sie sind nur da wenn man sie nicht braucht  

Haben vor 2 Wochen eine Straße weiter an nem Kindergarten (30er Zone) geblitzt und wer hatte es wieder eilig -.- *ich*

Ende vom Lied: Ich war 18km/h zu schnell und musste 35 Euro Verwarnungsgeld zahlen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Juni 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das nicht auch, oder kommt es euch auch so vor dass immer mehr Schleicher unterwegs sind?


 
Kenne ich nur zu gut. Und bei kurvigen Landstrassen hier, wo man kaum überholen kann, nervt das gewaltig. Oft genug fahre ich hier auf Schwachköpfe auf, die bei erlaubten 100 tatsächlich mit 50-60 vor sich her kriechen. Für mich gehören solche Autofahrer genau so hart bestraft, wie die, die bei erlaubten 100 200 fahren.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Sie sind nur da wenn man sie nicht braucht
> 
> Haben vor 2 Wochen eine Straße weiter an nem Kindergarten (30er Zone) geblitzt und wer hatte es wieder eilig -.- *ich*
> 
> Ende vom Lied: Ich war 18km/h zu schnell und musste 35 Euro Verwarnungsgeld zahlen.


 
Du bist fast doppelt so schnell an einem Kindergarten vorbei gefahren und meinst sie sind immer da wenn man sie nicht braucht? Ganz ehrlich? Schade das es nur 35 Euro sind... wer an einem Kindergarten so schnell vorbei fährt soll ruhig mal einen Monat laufen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2012)

*sucht schon wieder den "like button" in der Ruka*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juni 2012)

@ Riverna, 

wo ist der gefällt mir Knopf?!


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juni 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> *sucht schon wieder den "like button" in der Ruka*



Tipp: diesen Thread einfach woanders hin verschieben, was hier diskutiert wird ist weit mehr als nur Rumpelkammer-Offtopic.


----------



## Falk (19. Juni 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Tipp: diesen Thread einfach woanders hin verschieben, was hier diskutiert wird ist weit mehr als nur Rumpelkammer-Offtopic.


 
Nur haben wir kein passendes Unterforum dafür. Und Thread-Spezifisch kann das "Gefällt mir" nicht aktivieren 

BTT: Gestern hab ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft, das Auto zu waschen. Dunkelblau ist echt eine nervige Farbe, Wasserflecken, Blütenpollen, Staub - alles prima zu sehen.


----------



## onslaught (19. Juni 2012)

Reisen und Verkehr -Unterforum

Auto - Thread
Moppedfahrer - Thread
Mountain - Biker Thread
Urlaubsbilder  - Thread
Flugticket - Thread

würden bestimmt noch mehr dazu kommen


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juni 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Nur haben wir kein passendes Unterforum dafür. Und Thread-Spezifisch kann das "Gefällt mir" nicht aktivieren


 
Dann wird es jetzt mal Zeit sich auf den Hintern zu setzen, und zu überlegen, ob man noch ein "ernstes" Unterforum aufmachen kann, wo Threads wie dieser reinpassen. Bedarf ist ja offensichtlich (wie schon öfters gesehen) da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Und gleichzeitig könnte man auch endlich mal den obigen Smilie hier einfügen, er hat das passende Design zu den anderen Foren-Smilies, und es ist wahnsinnig umständlich, ihn immer aus dem Anhang hervorzukramen. Er passt oft und ich benutze ihn auch gerne, weil er etwas ernster bzw. weniger verspielt wie der im Moment einzige Zwinker-Smilie () aussieht. Und ob ein Smilie mehr oder weniger..


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2012)

Und wieso? Das Bild war für jeden zugänglich der einen Facebook Account hat. Wer nicht will das sowas öffentlich wird darf es halt net posten... wie albern ist das den bitte? Genau so wie seine Androhnung mich anzuzeigen... wie lächerlich. Immerhin habe ich das Bild aus einem anderen PC Forum raus kopiert. Und derjenige der es da gepostet hat, wird es wohl kaum von seiner Festplatte geklaut haben.... einfach nur albern und lächerlich.

Ich kann mich auch nicht beschweren wenn jemand ein Bild von meinem Facebook Account kopiert und es hier postet... wieso auch?


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Juni 2012)

Türlich kannst du - die Rechte zu den Bildern liegen immer noch bei dir. Nennt man Urheberrecht. (Bzw. in der Photografie u.U. nochmal anders.) Genausowenig kannst du z.B. einen Text von Spiegel.de kopieren, anderswo pasten und behaupten: "Sie haben es ja selber hochgeladen."
Wenn IT wollte, dass wir ihn hier sehen, hätte er damals das Bild so wie es ist eingestellt. Hat er aber nicht, er hatte sich unkenntlich gemacht. Ansonsten ist das Bild seins, und er kann darüber verfügen. Fertig, aus, Diskussionsbedarf gibt es da nicht. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, schreib an deinen Abgeordneten, dass er das Urheberrecht aufheben soll.


----------



## XE85 (19. Juni 2012)

So, genug jetzt bitte und BTT. Der werte Herr auf dem Bild möchte nicht das er hier zu sehen ist, also beibt das Bild auch weg.

mfg


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2012)

Was hab ich jetzt schon wieder verpasst? 
BTW: Heute zum ersten mal in natura gesehen. Hammer Kiste


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2012)

Was ist das? Sieht ein bisschen aus wie der Opel GT


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juni 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Was ist das? Sieht ein bisschen aus wie der Opel GT


 
Das ist aber böse  .
Ist ein SLS Roadster, würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2012)

Wieso Böse? das Bild ist ja von der Größe her mehr ein Avatar und der Tag ist auch noch so jung


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2012)

Sieht im Anhang aus wie die Front eines MX-5.


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2012)

Hab ich beim zweiten mal vorbeifahren gemacht. Auch wenn das Foto nicht das beste ist, ist mir schleierhaft wie man da auf Opel oder Mazda kommen kann


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, habe beim kleinen Thumbnail auf meinem Handy (ohne das Bild überhaupt erst anzulicken) sofort erkannt, was es ist.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2012)

Weil beim mazda die Scheinwerfer so hoch sind:Google-Ergebnis für http://www.probefahrtblog.de/bilder/Mazda-MX-5.jpg


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2012)

Und weil beim GT die Rückleuchten auch so lang nach vorne gezogen sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Juni 2012)

man sieht ja den mercedes stern... aber egal ^^ ein mx 5 sieht auch ein bisschen anders aus...  und opel... wer fotografiert schon einen opel


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2012)

Oha...unterste Schublade...die Markenhasser


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Oha...unterste Schublade...die Markenhasser


 
Da mit hast du recht.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juni 2012)

Gestern seid langem mal wieder ein Tachovideo gemacht... irgendwie bisschen Mau für ~ 150PS oder täusch ich mich? Gerade im 5ten Gang kommt ja gar nichts mehr, hab das eigentlich anders in Erinnerung gehabt. 

Nissan Sunny GTi SR20DE - YouTube


----------



## JC88 (21. Juni 2012)

So, seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Opel Astra H GTC 2.0 Turbo 
Richtig schönes Spaßauto was mir, im Gegensatz zum Golf 5 oder Audi A3, auch Optisch sehr gut gefällt

Achso, und ja, ich hab den Opel sogar fotografiert


----------



## Riverna (21. Juni 2012)

Schönes Auto, Glückwunsch


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juni 2012)

Kein schönes Auto, aber trotzdem Glückwunsch!  Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Burn_out (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Verspoilerung nicht wäre sicherlich ein geiles Auto. Ein DKS fehlt da aufjedenfall noch. Aber auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Renner.


----------



## JC88 (21. Juni 2012)

Danke!


----------



## ich558 (21. Juni 2012)

Ist zumindest nicht so langweillig wie die restlichen Toyotas  Daher Glückwunsch


----------



## Falk (21. Juni 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> So, seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Opel Astra H GTC 2.0 Turbo
> Richtig schönes Spaßauto was mir, im Gegensatz zum Golf 5 oder Audi A3, auch Optisch sehr gut gefällt
> 
> Achso, und ja, ich hab den Opel sogar fotografiert


 
Find den auch ganz schick. Wie sieht dein Verbrauch in der Praxis aus? Hatte auf die Schnelle einen Test gegoogelt, die waren auf 11,4L gekommen (Testverbrauch), was ja gar nicht so wenig wäre.


----------



## JC88 (21. Juni 2012)

Kann ich natürlich erst nach ein paar Kilometern und Tankgängen sagen.
Herstellerangabe () liegt bei 9,3L/100km
Realistisch schätze ich ihn, per Vergleich von Spritmonitor.de, je nach Fußstellung zwischen 9 und 11 L auf 100km ein.

Gut, ich muss dazu sagen, ich kaufe mir keinen Wagen um Sprit zu sparen...wenn ich darauf aus wäre hätte ich mir nen Corsa B 1.0 3 Zyl. geholt.


----------



## Falk (21. Juni 2012)

Gesunde Einstellung - hätte nur gedacht, dass die Werksangabe irgendwie niedriger ist. Aber vielleicht ist die näher an der Praxis als bei VW (oder der Wagen nicht so auf den Norm-Zyklus optimiert).


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich stehe ich ja nicht sooo aufs Opel-Design (Paradebeispiel dafür steht hier vor der Tür: Opel Signum non-Facelift meiner Eltern), aber der Astra geht sogar finde ich. Aber ein besseres PS-Verbrauchs-Verhältnis als mein Golf hat er ... Der genehmigt sich nämlich zwischen 6,7 und 8,8l/100km laut Bordcomputer . Wenn ich ihm nen bisschen Drehzahl (~3500-4000rpm) gebe um vonner Stelle zu kommen gehts auch mal auf über 9l hoch .

BTW: Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ne Edelstahl-Auspuffanlage fürn Golf 4 1,4l 16V? Bei mir wird der Endtopf langsam porös (noch hört mans nur beim Anfahren und dann nochmal in nem relativ schmalen Bereich um 2300rpm herum  ). Sollte weder nen Penner drinn schlafen können, noch sollte es nach "Viel krach - keine Leistung" klingen . Letzteres ist ja nun mal Tatsache .


----------



## der_yappi (21. Juni 2012)

Kuck mal bei Bastuck: BASTUCK & Co GmbH - Edel. Stahl. Stark. :: Startseite
Oder Friedrich Motorsport: Willkommen bei Friedrich Motorsport!


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

ich habe vor rund einem Monat einen Edelstahlendtopf bei einem Fiat 500 1.4 mit 100 PS von Friedrich Motorsport verbaut. Der Sound ist durch den neuen Endtopf glücklicherweise nicht lauter, sondern nur kerniger geworden. 
Das Endrohr an sich ist auch nicht extrem groß, wobei das davon abhängig ist, was du dir dran schweißen lassen möchtest. Bei den Friedrich Endtöpfen ist es i.d.R so, dass die so geschweißt sind, dass man an der originalen Heckschürtze nichts ausschneiden muss. Das hängt aber auch wieder von der Blende ab, wobei ich das sowieso individuell erfragen würde.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2012)

Danke, werde mich bei Friedrich Motorsport mal erkundigen. Die haben mehr Auswahl an Endrohren finde ich und 229€ sind akzeptabel...


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, der Preis Stimmt. Auch die Halterungen sind so, dass du den problemlos an deinem Auto montieren kannst. Gleichzeitig sitzt der Endtopf auch gerade, was oftmals bei den billig-Heimern nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir heute foglende Features in mein Auto codieren gelassen:

- Sprachsteuerung
 - Bordsteinautomatik
 - Jukebox-/ DVD-Free
 - Variable Ambientebeleuchtung
 - Abschaltbares Tagfahrlicht
 - Standard Abstand im ACC einstellbar
  - Erweiterter Intervall bis zur Radioabschaltung

Jetzt macht der Wagen noch mehr Spaß  .


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2012)

Bei meinem FR sollte ich die Lenkungssensibilität von FR auf Cupra codieren lassen.
Lenkt sich, nach meinem Geschmack, etwas zu weich / zu leicht.


----------



## ich558 (23. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir heute foglende Features in mein Auto codieren gelassen:
> 
> - Sprachsteuerung
> - Bordsteinautomatik
> ...



Wie kann man da einfach was reincodieren?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juni 2012)

Mit VCDS geht das.
Ist wirklich erstaunlich an zu sehen, wenn auf einmal weitere Menüpunkte auf dem Navimonitor auftauchen.
Z.B. ein Setting namens "Race" und "Offroad". Sind halt für andere Audi Modelle gedacht  .


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2012)

Nice. Schon mal ausprobiert? Was ist anders in Race bzw. Offroad?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juni 2012)

Offroad ist ein Modus für die Allroad-Modelle, da wird unter anderem das Fahrwerk hoch gepumpt, Race ist für den R8GT, was sich da ändert weiß ich nicht.


----------



## roadgecko (23. Juni 2012)

Das können ja nur die üblichen Verdächtigen sein wie z.B.: Strafferes Fahrwerk, kürzere und spätere Schaltzeiten oder direktere Lenkung. Ob das alles auch bei jedem Modell geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juni 2012)

Eins der neuen Features ist hier zu sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die alternativen Optionen des Driveselect:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G5. (23. Juni 2012)

Coole Sache, wusste gar nicht, dass so etwas geht


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juni 2012)

Das Lustigste war das während man auf den Monitor schaut lauter neue Menüpunkte hin zu gekommen sind, wie z.B. eine Öltemperaturanzeige oder ein Laptimer, usw. ...


----------



## Klutten (23. Juni 2012)

VCDS ist schon eine feine Sache. Wenn man ein modernes Auto aus dem VW-Konzern fährt, sollte man sich das Interface + Software unbedingt gönnen, wenn man nicht andauernd wegen jeder Kleinigkeit seine Werkstatt aufsuchen möchte. Alleine schon das Entfernen solch nerviger Funktionen, dass der Heckwischer angeht, sobald man den Rückwärtsgang einlegt - sehr praktisch bei dreckiger und trockener Scheibe. 

Das Geld hat man sich schnell wieder reingeholt.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Offroad ist ein Modus für die Allroad-Modelle, da wird unter anderem das Fahrwerk hoch gepumpt, Race ist für den R8GT, was sich da ändert weiß ich nicht.


 
Achsoo.. es kam so rüber, als ob das Funktionen fürs Navi wären.^^


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2012)

Nächste Woche kommt der erste Interessent wegen meinem Sunny, mal sehen ob er ihn für meinen Wunschpreis nehmen wird. Eigentlich brauch ich noch minimum 1 Monat um mein drittauto soweit zu bekommen das ich ihn Anmelden kann. Aber wenn der Preis stimmt fahre ich auch gerne 1 Monat mit den öffentlichen


----------



## ich558 (24. Juni 2012)

Das ist also das selbe Vorgehen wie es zb beim Chiptuning gemacht wird? Geht das bei jedem Audi und wird das dann von jedem Modell auch umgesetzt? Und was kostet sowas?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2012)

Das geht eigentlich bei allen Herstellern und mich haben die 10 neuen Features 30,- Euro gekostet  .


----------



## STSLeon (24. Juni 2012)

die 1000 Seiten Doku welche Parameter sich verstellen, war doch hoffentlich im Preis inbegriffen ? Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du einen Modus auswählst, der nicht für dein Auto geeignet ist? Gibt es dann nen Bluescreen ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Juni 2012)

Bei einem nicht vorgesehenen Modus passiert nichts. Lustigerweise kann man "Offroad" wirklich auswählen  .

Sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Juni 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem nicht vorgesehenen Modus passiert nichts. Lustigerweise kann man "Offroad" wirklich auswählen  .
> 
> Sieht dann so aus:
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=557735"/>



Dann geh mal auf eine offroad-strecke  und wenn was kaputt geht kannst ja deinen freundlichen verklagen


----------



## Benie (24. Juni 2012)

Mal paar Bilder für unsere VW-Freunde 

Der blaue 3er wurde 2009 durch den schwarzen 6er Golf ersetzt. Aber ein bissel vermisse ich ihn schon. Denn der hatte Charakter was der neue nicht mehr hat.
Vielleicht mal noch nen paar 19 Zoll Alus drauf auf den 6er, denke da an BBS Speedline.
Der "kleine" Blaue ist nen Andenken an den Alten und darf auch ab und an mal vor die Tür nen paar Runden drehen


----------



## fctriesel (24. Juni 2012)

Benie schrieb:


> denke da an BBS Speedline.


 Was soll denn das sein? Das ist wäre so ähnlich wie ein Volkswagen Peugeot. 

Im Ernst, ich weiß welche Felgen du meinst: Original Felge 4f0601025l1h7
Nur BBS hat mit den Felgen nichts zu tun, die werden vom italienischen Hersteller Speedline Audi zugeliefert und sind nichts anderes als Felgen vom A6 4F.


----------



## Burn_out (24. Juni 2012)

Die Felgen konnte man auch ganz normal für den A3 und wahrscheinlich jeden anderen Audi konfigurieren. Die Felgen werden im Auftrag von Audi bei BBS gefertigt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mich für diese Felgen als 18 Zöller entschieden, jedoch muss ich noch etwas sparen, da die doch recht teuer sind 
http://www.pozitifauto.com/Oz_Racing/images/Ultraleggera Matt  Silver.jpg
Eine der leichtesten Felgen auf dem Markt.


----------



## JC88 (24. Juni 2012)

Oh man...ich komm nicht drauf klar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Oh man...ich komm nicht drauf klar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist ..... neee ..... oder doch  Ist das der Auspuff, der aus dem Fenster ragt  
Naja, und der Spoiler ist auch etwas zu groß. Könnte aus einem Skaterpark stammen...


----------



## JC88 (24. Juni 2012)

Korrekt.

Ich mein. Diese "Asia-Schocker" kennt man ja. Aber das Teil reißt echt alles raus


----------



## fctriesel (24. Juni 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Die Felgen werden im Auftrag von Audi bei BBS gefertigt.


Nicht BBS, Speedline. Ist eine Tochterfirma von Ronal.


----------



## moe (24. Juni 2012)

Hat hier jemand nen Mazda 6? Mein Dad will sich nen 2.0 Kombi kaufen. Auf was muss ich da beim Gebrauchtkauf achten? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juni 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Auf was muss ich da beim Gebrauchtkauf achten? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


 
Das hier könnte weiterhelfen: http://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Gebrauchtwagen-Checkliste_27705.pdf


----------



## moe (25. Juni 2012)

Bei so allgemeinen Sachen wie Bremsen, Stoßdämpfer, Kupplung, Reifen, Karosserie etc. weiß ich worauf ich achten muss, ist nicht das erste Auto was ich anschaue. 
Ich wollte jetzt eher die speziellen Erfahrungen mit dem Mazda 6 (Bj. 05) hören. Ich hab gelesen, dass die Karosserie gerne rostet und die Xenonbrenner öfters flöten gehen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich kenn einen mit nem 10 jahre alten Mazda 6 Kombi, 
Probleme machen die forderen Bremsen gerne, Rost vorallem an der Heckklappe, und der Auspuff rostet wohl gern, wenns noch der erste ist der drauf ist unbedingt da auch nachschauen. Mehr weis ich jetz aber auf anhieb auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (25. Juni 2012)

Heute kam ich endlich mal dazu alle drei auf ein Bild zu packen... bisher stand immer einer nicht fahrbereit in der Halle rum.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne 3 Besitzer von Mazda 6. Außer erwähnem Rost gibt es wenig Probleme mit diesem Auto. Also unbedingt Radkästen und Unterboden inspezieren. Und sonst kommt es auch darauf an, wie es mit dem Wagen umgegangen wurde.


----------



## Burn_out (26. Juni 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Nicht BBS, Speedline. Ist eine Tochterfirma von Ronal.


 
Dann musst du mir aber erklären warum die Jungs bei BBS die Felge so gut kennen. Kumpel hat die damals auf seinem Golf 4 gehabt und wollte die Felgen aufbereiten und lackieren lassen und hat dort( bei BBS) angerufen. Die meinten dann, dass dann die Betriebserlaubnis erlischt.


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2012)

Der Mazda ist aus erster Hand und wurde gut behandelt. 
Was mir aber sauer aufgestoßen hat ist der ganze Rost. Die Karosserie gammelt an sämtlichen Falzen, die Radläufe fangen schon an zu rosten und Aufhängung/Träger sehen schon älter aus als das Auto ist. Vom Auspuff ganz zu schweigen (Ist allerdings noch der erste von 2005). 
Der Rost an der Karosserie wird anscheinend von Mazda Werkstätten bei bis zu 12 Jahre alten Autos auf Kulanz gemacht, aber alles andere müsste man selber machen.

Ansonsten steht der Wagen echt gut da und fährt sich auch so.


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juni 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Der Mazda ist aus erster Hand und wurde gut behandelt.
> Was mir aber sauer aufgestoßen hat ist der ganze Rost. Die Karosserie gammelt an sämtlichen Falzen, die Radläufe fangen schon an zu rosten und Aufhängung/Träger sehen schon älter aus als das Auto ist. Vom Auspuff ganz zu schweigen (Ist allerdings noch der erste von 2005).
> Der Rost an der Karosserie wird anscheinend von Mazda Werkstätten bei bis zu 12 Jahre alten Autos auf Kulanz gemacht, aber alles andere müsste man selber machen.
> 
> Ansonsten steht der Wagen echt gut da und fährt sich auch so.


 
Bei meinem auto ist auch noch der erste auspuff drunter, und der ist von 99


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2012)

Bei mir auch, auch von 99. 
Ich hoff nur, der kommt im August mit dem rostigen Kat nochmal durchn Tüv. 
Vor zwei Wochen ist mir das Hosenrohr direkt vorm Kat abgerissen...


----------



## >ExX< (26. Juni 2012)

Ach, bisschen schweißen dann passt das, ansonsten billiges teil aus asien drunter, durch den tüv, und dann mit dem halbdurchgerosteten ding 2 jahre weiterfahren


----------



## moe (26. Juni 2012)

Rangeschweißt hab ich ihn wieder, aber hinterm Kat siehts nicht besser aus. 
Mal sehen, ob ich nicht noch nen Tüvler in der entfernteren Bekanntschaft hab.


----------



## fctriesel (26. Juni 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Dann musst du mir aber erklären warum die Jungs bei BBS die Felge so gut kennen. Kumpel hat die damals auf seinem Golf 4 gehabt und wollte die Felgen aufbereiten und lackieren lassen und hat dort( bei BBS) angerufen. Die meinten dann, dass dann die Betriebserlaubnis erlischt.


BBS sagt das zu allen Felgen, brauchst dir nur mal ein Gutachten von denen durchlesen.

Aber die erste Serie scheint wirklich von BBS gewesen zu sein, der spätere OEM von diesen Felgen wurde dann Speedline. Ich kenne nur die Späteren mit dem Ronal-Logo.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Juni 2012)

Mal so ganz blöd gefragt, von euch fährt keiner einen Skyline oder?


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juni 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Mal so ganz blöd gefragt, von euch fährt keiner einen Skyline oder?



Würde gerne aber unterhalt ist viiiiiiiel zu teuer! Zudem bin ich der Meinung ein Skyline hat die Rente verdient und sollte nur noch ein zweit wagen sein....


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2012)

Einen Skyline als Hauptfahrzeug können sich die wenigsten Leute leisten, von daher stellt sich die Frage meistens gar nicht erst.


----------



## tobyan (27. Juni 2012)

VW Phaeton, 3.0l TDI - 224PS, EZ Mitte 07, 76.000 km, 9,6l Verbrauch kombiniert (laut Hersteller), Allrad, Automatik. 


> Antiblockiersystem, Antischlupfregelung, Automatisch abblendbarer Innenspiegel, Außenspiegel elektr., Bordcomputer, CD Wechsler, Colorglas, Diebstahlwarnanlage, Dieselpartikelfilter, Differentialsperre, ESP (Elektronisches Stabilitätsprogramm), Einparkhilfe, Fahrer- und Beifahrerairbag, Fensterheber elektrisch, Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage, Getriebe 6-gang, Handyvorbereitung, Holzeinlagen, Kindersitzbefestigung ISOFIX, Klimaautomatik, Kopfairbag, Lederausstattung, Leichtmetallfelgen, Leuchtweitenregulierung, Luftfederung, Mittelarmlehne, Multifunktionslenkrad, Navigationssystem, Nebelscheinwerfer, Niveauregulierung, Perleffekt, Radio, Regensensor, Reifendruck-Kontrolle, Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage, Schiebedach mech., Seitenairbags, Servolenkung, Sitzheizung vorne u. hinten, Ski-/Durchladesack, Standheizung, Wegfahrsperre, Xenon-Licht, Zentralver. mit Fernbed., manuelle Sitzhöheneinstellung
> 
> Automatikgetriebe Tiptronic 6-Gänge, Sitze Leder, Luftfederung, Radio mit CD-Wechsler: CD + CD-Wechsler, Navigationssystem: Farbe, Glasschiebe-Hebedach: mit Solarzellen, Standheizung: mit Funk, 8 x Airbags, Lenksäule verstellbar, Seitenairbags vorn und hinten, Keyless Acecess, Komfortsitze vorn, Scheckheft gepflegt, Automatische Fahrlichtschaltung, el. Sitzeinstellung, el. Sonnenschutzrollo, Frontscheibenheizung, Lendenwirbelstütze



30.000 Euro.... Gutes Angebot?


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte dir das Angebot nicht schlecht machen, aber bei einer großen Automobilanzeigen-Seite fangen die Preise für Phaeton mit dem Motor, EZ und Laufleistung bei 15.340€ an.

Hole dir einen W12 gleichen Baujahrs und Laufleistung für unter 20.000€ und von dem Rest unterhalte ihn.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Juni 2012)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Würde gerne aber unterhalt ist viiiiiiiel zu teuer! Zudem bin ich der Meinung ein Skyline hat die Rente verdient und sollte nur noch ein zweit wagen sein....



Klar, ich mein ja auch nur als zweit Wagen. Ja, teuer ist der Wagen im Unterhalt schon.



Riverna schrieb:


> Einen Skyline als Hauptfahrzeug können sich die wenigsten Leute leisten, von daher stellt sich die Frage meistens gar nicht erst.



Das stimmt schon, aber wie viele Skyline´s ich derzeit rumfahren sehen, denke ich mir nur: Wir sagen immer (also Deutschland) hat kein Geld und können uns nichts leisten, aber die Autos die wir uns leisten können, aller Achtung!


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

Man muss immer schauen, was es für Skylines sind. Der Preissprung von einem, sagen wir GT-T, auf einen GT-R ist beachtlich. Und wenn es sich um einen R33 oder R32 handelt, dann sind die Preise im Bereich eines jungen Kompaktwagens. Und jeder setzt andere Prioritäten. Leute, die sich einen Skyline kaufen, die leben dann auch meist nur für diesen.


----------



## tobyan (27. Juni 2012)

Oh, die Automobil-Portale... Ganz vergessen. Unglaublich 

Dann schau ich da doch gleich auch noch mal  Vielen Dank!


Ach ja, falls sonst einem ein Auto einfällt, welches vergleichbar mit dem VW Phaeton ist und so maximal 30-35k € kostet, bitte ein kleiner Post. Bitte aber keinen Renault/Peugeot


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

Automobilportale: Also die billigsten Fahrzeuge sind nicht unbedingt als Maßstab zu nehmen, nur in deinem Beispiel liegen die bis zu 50% drunter und es sind deutsche Fahrzeuge und unfallfrei. Also viel Erfolg! 
Wenn du etwas in die engere Wahl genommen hast, dann schreibe hier mal oder via PN.

EDIT: schau mal 7er BMW. Mit den Daten des Phaetons gibt es da schon was. Und das nicht zu knapp.
Bsp


----------



## tobyan (27. Juni 2012)

"Alfa Romeo Alfa 159 Sportwagon 1.8 TBI TI/Bose/Navi/Xenon"

Bekomm ich als Neuwagen sogar in meinem preislichen Rahmen. Schönes Auto. Allerdings hieß es zumindest früher, dass ein Alpha schneller auseinander fällt als ein Fiat. Stimmt das so noch?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (27. Juni 2012)

speedstar schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss immer schauen, was es für Skylines sind. Der Preissprung von einem, sagen wir GT-T, auf einen GT-R ist beachtlich. Und wenn es sich um einen R33 oder R32 handelt, dann sind die Preise im Bereich eines jungen Kompaktwagens. Und jeder setzt andere Prioritäten. Leute, die sich einen Skyline kaufen, die leben dann auch meist nur für diesen.



Da hast du recht! 
Ein GT-R können sich wenige leisten, da ist ein GT-T schon Aktraktiver. Zumal er auch klasse aussieht!

Einen R33 habe ich letztens für 3700€ gesehen im guten Zustand.

Ich würde mal halt gerne in einem mit fahren oder selber (um den block reicht schon für mich aus  )


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2012)

@tobyan: Alfa hatte und hat auch heute noch massive qualitätsprobleme. Rost, Ölverlust, elektrik, verarbeitung (gerade im innenraum) etc...
Schöne autos aber nicht gut umgesetzt und die ideen meistens nicht fertiggedacht. Ich würde die finger von alfa lassen wenn du nicht nach 2-3 jahren schon stammgast in der werkstatt sein willst 
Natürlich kann man mit viel pflege, korrekter wartung und glück so ne kiste auch recht problemlos fahren, aber wie gesagt die qualität ist nicht das gelbe vom ei bei alfa...


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

@tobyan: Also über Alfa hört man immernoch nichts Gutes. Wie CPU-GPU schrieb, wirkt vieles nicht zu Ende gedacht. Fast so, als ob sie es nicht dürften.

Erst einen Phaeton bzw. Oberklassefahrzeug (für die Leser eines großen deutschen Verlages: Luxusklasse) und nun der Alfa. Ich glaube du solltest erst mal ehrlich zu dir sein und überlegen, was ein Auto können soll und was nicht.  Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur ist der Sprung vom VW zum Alfa schon groß. Wenn es etwas in dem Preisbereich sein soll, ein sehr junger BMW 320d Touring. Durch den Generationswechsel kann man bestimmt etwas rausschlagen. 

PSP-Hacker: selbst mit Serienleistung ist er schon sehr schnell. Das Drehmoment  ...  So ein Auto zu fahren ist ein Traum. Und ein R33 (!) für 3700€, wo ist der Haken? Da könnte man ja zwei oder drei kaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn du dir nen Skyline für 3700€ genau anschaust wirst du nicht nur ein haken finden  Skylines die so wenig kosten sind einfach runtergeritten oder total fertig und nen Fass ohne Boden, scheis egal wie gut der Optisch da steht, der wird einfach schon hinüber sein.
Und bewertet mal nen Skyline nicht über  So komplett Original hat man nicht viel freude dran wenn die gedrosselt sind


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2012)

Über nen Alfa (147 allerdings) hatte ich mir auch zwischenzeitlich Gedanken gemacht. Aber schnell wieder verworfen. Die Wartungskosten sollen sehr hoch sein - schau dir alleine mal die Wechselintervalle vom Zahnriemen an . Das der Zündkürzen beim TS ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, da fährste im Golf grob das dreifache mit, zumal der Alfa dank TS 8 derer braucht und das somit schon nen bisschen Geld is was man da in die Hand nehmen muss . Dann kommt noch die Ersatzteilbeschaffung dazu wenn man was im Eimer sein sollte, was nicht zu den üblichen Verschleißteilen gehört.
Die Dinger sehen zwar nett aus finde ich, aber am Ende wird man arm .


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Juni 2012)

tobyan schrieb:


> "Alfa Romeo Alfa 159 Sportwagon 1.8 TBI TI/Bose/Navi/Xenon"
> 
> Bekomm ich als Neuwagen sogar in meinem preislichen Rahmen. Schönes Auto. Allerdings hieß es zumindest früher, dass ein Alpha schneller auseinander fällt als ein Fiat. Stimmt das so noch?


Alfa Romeo *ist* Fiat. Früher war es wenigstens noch eine Tochterfirma (ähnlich wie Ferrari), aber ich glaube mittlerweile führt Fiat es nur noch als Marke, so wie Lancia. Drin ist 100% Fiat-Technik. Der letzte echte (und wirklich gute) Alfa-Motor war der V6 im 156.
Fiat hat etwas aufgeholt und ist auf Franzosen-Niveau, was Verarbeitung und Zuverlässigkeit angeht, würde ich sagen.
Trotzdem kann ich dir keinen Alfa neu empfehlen, der Wertverlust ist enorm im Vergleich zu deutschen Fahrzeugen. Nimm lieber einen jungen Gebrauchten, da sparst du massig Kohle.
Aber denk auch mal drüber nach, was dich Ersatzteile und Wartung kosten. Ein Satz Reifen mit Felge für 7er oder Phaeton sind z.B. sicher doppelt so teuer wie Reifen für einen Seat oder Alfa.
Ein guter Mittelweg sind Marken wie Seat oder Skoda, da ist massiv VW-Technik drin, daher ist die Qualität passabel (Halt Volks-Niveau, nicht premium )und auch der Wertverlust bleibt im Rahmen. Und durch die hohen Stückzahlen sind Ersatzteile erschwinglich.


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

@ dfence: Das mit dem Haken war mir klar.  Und die Drosselung nervt primär bei Touri-Fahrten oder Trackdays. Da erste meist durch die Masse an Teilnehmern kaum Spaß machen und letztere enorm viel Geld kosten, fällt mir nur noch die Autobahn ein. Und ein Skyline und Autobahn?! Besonders mit Modifikationen an der Abgasanlage. Ab auf die Landstraße!  Die Entfernung der Drosslung ist nicht teuer.

Und ja, es gibt noch andere tolle Autos!


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2012)

Naja nen SLD ist vieleicht nicht teuer aber die drossel zu entfernen kostet schon einiges, wenn es gut gemacht sein soll.


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

Ein SLD ist billig, ja richtig, aber wenn dir jemand deinen Motor neu mappt, kann er gleich das Limit entfernen. So hast du zwar um die 1000€ für die Entfernung ausgegeben, aber nebenbei noch 50 oder mehr PS bekommen. 

btw. der SLD macht den Skyline nur unnötig schwer  und ist eine mögliche Fehlerquelle.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2012)

1000€ für nen neues Mapping ? Ziemlich arg billig  Also wenn man das Individuell für seine Karre machen lässt wirste mit 1000€ sicher nicht hinkommen. Auser man nimmt vieleicht nen PowerFC aber da biste auch schon 1000€ los allein für das Teil, + einige messungen aufm Rollenprüfstand, und der muss dann auch noch für nen AWD sein, teuer teuer  Rechne eher mal mit 3-4000€, bekannter von mir hat für seinen GT-T knapp 3000 hinlegen müssen und das war schon nen freundschaftspreis.


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

Ich bin von Preisen für Evos und Imprezas ausgegangen. Und Prüfstand hin oder her. Letztlich muss auf der Straße abgestimmt werden. Die höchste Last ist im 5. oder 6. Gang auf der Autobahn kurz vorm Begrenzer und das konstant. Wer jetzt ankommt mit Spinner usw., dann würde die BMW M-Gmbh nicht auf den Prüfständen bei der Entwicklung neuer Motoren solche Lasten als Test für die Haltbarkeit und Standfestigkeit nehmen. Prüfstände sind nur eine kurze, aber extreme Last. Ist wie bei PCs, nur weil ein Prozzi Prime für eine Stunde durchrennt, heißt es nicht, dass er im Alltag besteht.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2012)

Das ist schon klar, die Feinabstimmung wird halt eben auf der Strasse gemacht, die Grundabstimmung aber auf dem Prüfstand.


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

Das wir hier mal nicht aneinander vorbei reden. Jeder Tuner hat für ein Fahrzeug eine gewissen Grundmap, die eine Leistungsteigerung gegenüber Serienversionen hervorruft. Keiner fängt bei Null an. Bei großen, "namenhaften" Tuner wird sie einfach drauf gespielt, bei kleineren werden Prüfstandläufe und/oder Fahrversuche gemacht ( das ist übrigens richtig formuliert und stimmt so). Dadurch kann das letzte aus einem Motor herausgeholt werden und - viel wichtiger - man sieht, ob der Motor überhaupt mit den aufgespielten Werten läuft. Prüfstand oder Straße. Ist eine Religionsfrage wie Intel oder AMD. Es gibt Pro und Contra auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber wie viele Skyline´s ich derzeit rumfahren sehen, denke ich mir nur: Wir sagen immer (also Deutschland) hat kein Geld und können uns nichts leisten, aber die Autos die wir uns leisten können, aller Achtung!


 
Alleine hier im Rhein/Main Gebiet sind mir 8 Skyline Fahrer bekannt, 1 R32, 5 R33 und 3 R34. Auf den Japanertreffen hier sind meistens mehr Skylines als Civics... 



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Ich würde mal halt gerne in einem mit fahren oder selber (um den block reicht schon für mich aus  )



Kannst nächstes Jahr vorbei kommen... hab da so ein Gerücht gehört wer sich Anfang nächsten Jahres einen R33 GTR holen wird. 



dfence schrieb:


> So komplett Original hat man nicht viel freude dran wenn die gedrosselt sind


 
Stimmt es deprimiert mich auch immer sehr wenn ein Polo sich mit 5km/h an mir vorbei quetscht


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2012)

Nja klein bisl reden wir schon aneinander vorbei  Irgendwoher müssen ja die daten für die verstellbare ECU ( als bsp die PowerFC ) herkommen. 
Aber ich stimmt dir ja auch überrein, ich kenns halt eher von "kleinen" weil ich da halt auch nen bekannten hab der Kennfelder programiert, und so macht er das halt erstmal Prüfstand danach Testfahrt, wobei der halt auch schon ne breite Palette an daten für die verschiedensten Motoren hat. Aber nun ist halt so das nen Skyline im gegensatz zu nem Impreza oder Evo schon extrem selten ist, da haben halt die wenigsten schon vorhandene daten. Skyline ist halt einfach Teuer, egal was du mit dem Ding macht.


----------



## speedstar (27. Juni 2012)

Nein, ein Skyline ist verdammt billig, in der Anschaffung, ~3.700€  Das Ding ist ein Mythos. Hat extrem viel Potential, man muss aber auch viel investieren. 

Ohne Map auf der ECU springt der Motor ja nicht mal an. Werksmaps drauf und dann Geduld, Geduld, Geduld.
Wir haben beide irgendwie Recht.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Juni 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Alleine hier im Rhein/Main Gebiet sind mir 8 Skyline Fahrer bekannt, 1 R32, 5 R33 und 3 R34. Auf den Japanertreffen hier sind meistens mehr Skylines als Civics...
> 
> Kannst nächstes Jahr vorbei kommen... hab da so ein Gerücht gehört wer sich Anfang nächsten Jahres einen R33 GTR holen wird.


 
Doch so viele, geil geil!
Würde gerne kommen!!


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2012)

Um von Stuttgart nach Sulzbach zu kommen (dort finden die Treffen statt) sind es dann doch zu wenig Autos insgesamt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Juni 2012)

Wieso doch zu wenig Autos?


----------



## Zoon (28. Juni 2012)

speedstar schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir das Angebot nicht schlecht  machen, aber bei einer großen Automobilanzeigen-Seite fangen die Preise  für Phaeton mit dem Motor, EZ und Laufleistung bei 15.340€ an.
> 
> Hole dir einen W12 gleichen Baujahrs und Laufleistung für unter 20.000€ und von dem Rest unterhalte ihn.



Wens Benziner sein soll würd ich den 4.2 V8 empfehlen, der wirklich kaum  schlechter geht als der W12. Und deutlich weniger Gewicht auf der  Vorderachse.

Wichtig ist bei so nem Dickschiff dass der Service komlett ist, die  kosten zwar gebraucht wenig aber an Unterhalt und Ersatzteilen ändert  sich nichts, 4 Bremsscheiben bei nem W12, viel Spass... oder 12  Zündkerzen, zudem muss bei jedem Pups gleich der komplette W12 Motor  raus, was bei dem kleinsten, den 3.2 VR6 nicht der Fall ist. Bei  letzterem ist noch genug Platz im Motorraum




PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber wie viele Skyline´s ich derzeit rumfahren sehen,  denke ich mir nur: Wir sagen immer (also Deutschland) hat kein Geld und  können uns nichts leisten, aber die Autos die wir uns leisten können,  aller Achtung!


 
 Ein Großteil der Autos gehört bestimmt der Banken  . Und der andere Große Rest machen Dienstwagen aus die auch privat verwendet werden dürfen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2012)

Ich bezweifel das Skyline, Evo usw Dienstwagen sind


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2012)

Es gibt halt niemand anteilig so viel Geld für Autos aus wie die Deutschen.
Da aber auch keine Wirtschaft anteilig so viel Geld mit Autos macht wie die Deutsche passt das irgendwie wieder.


----------



## tobyan (28. Juni 2012)

Der BMW 320 Touring gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich werde die Tage mal örtliche BMW Händler abklappern und mich nach ehemaligen Leasing-Fahrzeugen umsehen. 

Außerdem hab ich den Skoda Octavia RS entdeckt. Der ist auch als Neuwagen sehr preiswert.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Juni 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Autos gehört bestimmt der Banken  . Und der andere Große Rest machen Dienstwagen aus die auch privat verwendet werden dürfen.



Kann sein, muss aber nicht 
Wieso Dienstwagen? Wer bekommt denn bitte einen Skyline als Dienstwagen!?



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das Skyline, Evo usw Dienstwagen sind



Ich auch!



tobyan schrieb:


> Der BMW 320 Touring gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich werde die Tage mal örtliche BMW Händler abklappern und mich nach ehemaligen Leasing-Fahrzeugen umsehen.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich den Skoda Octavia RS entdeckt. Der ist auch als Neuwagen sehr preiswert.


 
Welche Reihe vom 320 Touring? Also wir fahren einen 325i E46 Kombi.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juni 2012)

speedstar schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ein Mythos. Hat extrem viel Potential, man muss aber auch viel investieren.



Naja eigentlich ist nur das aussehen was schönes beim Skyline, der rest is alles nicht so ultra berauschend, wird auf jeden fall mehr Hype um die kiste gemacht als eigentlich nötig wäre. Ich mein das ist ne Limo mit starken Motor, sowas haben wir Deutschen auch, ich mein nimm nen E34 M5 mit nem S38B38, serie 340PS klatsch nen Alpha N rein mach bisl was am Ansaugtrakt, lass ihn abstimmen und du hast auch nen Geschoss, und das in ner unscheinbaren Limo Karosse.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2012)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Kann sein, muss aber nicht
> Wieso Dienstwagen? Wer bekommt denn bitte einen Skyline als Dienstwagen!?


Der Nachbar fährt ein A5 Cabrio als Dienstwagen. Einen GT-R hätte er auf Wunsch ziemlich sicher auch bekommen.
Einen alten Skyline natürlich nicht, Leasingfahrzeuge sind in der Regel schließlich Neuwagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn man die absurd hohen Wartungsksten eines GT-R sieht, dann wird es in Deutschland relativ wenige Firmen geben, die so ein Auto als Dienstwagen einsetzen.
Von den Kosten her ist der A5 dagegen das reinste Schnäppchen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2012)

Ein A5 Coupe würde mich ja auch nicht wundern. Wer aber ein Cabrio als Dienstwagen bekommt weil er das so wollte bekommt ziemlich sicher auch den GT-R.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Juni 2012)

Das Cabrio ist im Unterhalt in etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau wie das Coupe und in der Anschaffung auch nur etwa 3.000,- Euro teurer.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Nachbar fährt ein A5 Cabrio als Dienstwagen. Einen GT-R hätte er auf Wunsch ziemlich sicher auch bekommen.


 
Das bezweifel ich... die Unterhaltungskosten vom GTR sind eine ganz andere Dimension als von einem A5. Das bezahlt keine Firma freiwillig...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Juni 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Nachbar fährt ein A5 Cabrio als Dienstwagen. Einen GT-R hätte er auf Wunsch ziemlich sicher auch bekommen.
> Einen alten Skyline natürlich nicht, Leasingfahrzeuge sind in der Regel schließlich Neuwagen.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein A5 Coupe würde mich ja auch nicht wundern. Wer aber ein Cabrio als Dienstwagen bekommt weil er das so wollte bekommt ziemlich sicher auch den GT-R.



Kann gut sein.



Riverna schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich... die Unterhaltungskosten vom GTR sind eine ganz andere Dimension als von einem A5. Das bezahlt keine Firma freiwillig...


 
Stimmt! So ein GT-R kostet schon ne menge. Alleine vom Sprit her.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juni 2012)

Sprecht ihr eigentlich jetz von nem GT-R oder von nem Skyline GT-R.

Ich denk mal kommt immer auf die Firma drauf an, wobei so nen Spoilermonster glaub ich eher weniger bezahlt wird. Aber in der Firma in der ich damals gearbeitet hab, die hätten mir auch nen M3 als Firmenwagen bezahlt ( nen alten E30 M3 ) das hab ich aber abgelehnt aus guten grund.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Juni 2012)

Immoment rede ich vom GT-R also vom R35. Der R34 wird ja nicht mehr gebaut und gibt es nur noch als Gebrauchtwagen zu erwerben.

Der E30 M3 ist geil! Warum hast du den nicht genommen?


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juni 2012)

Naja die eine sache ist, das ich ihn natürlich zur hälfte auch bezahlen hätt müssen, Firma hätt Steuer, Versichung und nen teil des anschaffungswert bezahlt. Allerdings wusste ich eh schon wenn ich auf den Deal eingeh, das mein ex Chef es erst recht für Selbstverständlich hält das ich für die Firma lebe und jegliche Freizeit opfer, und den Wagen Quasi als Druckmittel einsetzt, auserdem hatte ich da ja schon nen E30 der auch mehr Power hatte als nen E30 M3


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Juni 2012)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Sprecht ihr eigentlich jetz von nem GT-R oder von nem Skyline GT-R.
> 
> Ich denk mal kommt immer auf die Firma drauf an, wobei so nen Spoilermonster glaub ich eher weniger bezahlt wird. Aber in der Firma in der ich damals gearbeitet hab, die hätten mir auch nen M3 als Firmenwagen bezahlt ( nen alten E30 M3 ) das hab ich aber abgelehnt aus guten grund.



Naja als Tuning-Firma oder ähnlich macht das durchaus Sinn also nicht so pauschal sagen... So wie es hier welche gibt die nen Cayenne S oder turbo oder hybrid als Firmenwagen haben und die verschlingen auch einiges


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juni 2012)

Ich sagte ja kommt wohl auf die Firma drauf an, aber nen Cayenne ist doch nochmal was anderes als nen GT-R, Cayenne ist ja kein Sportwagen nur weils von Porsche kommt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juni 2012)

Ein Cayenne mit Dieselmotor oder als Hybrid ist von den Kosten in etwa auf dem Niveau wie eine identisch motorsierte Oberklasse Limousine.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juni 2012)

Der Cayenne macht bei Porsche im Moment über 50% der Verkäufe aus und der Großteil sind Cayenne Diesel. Der verbraucht auch mit um die 8Liter recht wenig.


----------



## lowbob (29. Juni 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Der Cayenne macht bei Porsche im Moment über 50% der Verkäufe aus und der Großteil sind Cayenne Diesel. Der verbraucht auch mit um die 8Liter recht wenig.



Is aber auch ne dicke Karre^^


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, weiß einer von euch, wann der BiTurbo in den Cayenne einziehen soll? So langsam könnte man das ja schon mal über die Bühne bringen..



lowbob schrieb:


> Is aber auch ne dicke Karre^^


 
Soll uns jetzt was sagen?


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2012)

Hab mir neue Felgen bestellt, nun sind bei diesen Felgen die Zentrierringe nicht dabei. Kann man die irgendwo einzeln kaufen? Oder gibt es die immer nur vom Hersteller aus?


----------



## Burn_out (30. Juni 2012)

EIn GT-R als Firmenwagen? Der müsste ja alle 2 Wochen in die Werkstatt


----------



## JC88 (30. Juni 2012)

@Riverna:

Klar, kriegste bei eBay. Musste nur deine Daten wissen, damit du die richtigen kriegst.
Link
PS: Ich würd welche aus Metall nehmen, da hab ich irgendwie mehr vertrauen zu, als zu den Plastikdingern...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Juli 2012)

Burn_out schrieb:


> EIn GT-R als Firmenwagen? Der müsste ja alle 2 Wochen in die Werkstatt


 
Naja, wir sind großzügig. Nehmen wir mal an, man fährt den Wagen schonend, dann muss man alle 4 Wochen hin  xD


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2012)

Gerade eben in meiner Straße vor einem "Szene-Lokal" ein offener, roter 458 Spider. Innen schwarz mit roten Kontrastnähten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gerade eben in meiner Straße vor einem "Szene-Lokal" ein offener, roter 458 Spider. Innen schwarz mit roten Kontrastnähten.


 
Für Ferraris kann ich mich irgendwie nicht begeistern. Viele machen Probleme ( Zuverlässigkeit und Rost an verschiedenenTeilen und Schrauben ), da fahre ich lieber einen 911er, Carrera GT oder R8, der immer läuft und bis zur letzten Schraube durchdacht ist, relativ problemfrei ist und in meinen Ohren auch noch schöner klingt


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juli 2012)

Emozione.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2012)

Nur das der R8 eigentlich ein Lambo ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur das der R8 eigentlich ein Lambo ist.


 
Oder umgekehrt.
Die ersten Pressefahrzeuge von Lambo hatten sogar die Audi Ringe auf den Schlüsseln  .


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oder umgekehrt.
> Die ersten Pressefahrzeuge von Lambo hatten sogar die Audi Ringe auf den Schlüsseln  .



So ist es  Audi hat ja Lambo übernommen und nicht umgekehrt..


----------



## Riverna (1. Juli 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> @Riverna:
> 
> Klar, kriegste bei eBay. Musste nur deine Daten wissen, damit du die richtigen kriegst.
> Link
> PS: Ich würd welche aus Metall nehmen, da hab ich irgendwie mehr vertrauen zu, als zu den Plastikdingern...


 
Ah super vielen Dank 

Da ich nun aktiv dabei bin den Sunny zu verkaufen muss ich langsam mal meinen zweiten NX für den TÜV vorbereiten... einige Teile ziehen in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen in den Hocker ein. 

GTS 60/40 Fahrwerk (aus meinem roten NX bzw Sunny)
Musikanlage aus dem Nissan Sunny
Sunny GTi Sitze mit Sitzheizung
Edelstahlfächerkrümmer
A-Spec Muffler 
Achsmanchetten beidseitig
Lenkmanchette beidseitig
Shortshifter 
Neuer Schaltknauf
Domstrebe
Alle Betriebsfülligkeiten erneuern
Minikat für Euro 2
Hohlraumversieglung in den Schwellern, A-Säule und Radläufen 
Sportlenkrad Raid 30cm

Wenn das alles soweit ist kann ich ihn endlich tüven... vorher muss ich natürlich noch die zerstörte Seitenwand ersetzen und den Wagen lackieren lassen. Welche Farbe steht nicht fest, aber mir schwebt da schon was im Kopf rum.


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade mein Bike in mobile.de eingestellt. Keine 15min später ruft ein Tscheche an er hat Interesse. Da ich nur jedes 3 Wort verstanden habe und ich schlechten Empfang hatte hab ich aber wieder aufgelegt. Jetzt frag ich mich ob der Typ seriös oder nicht war. Immerhin handelt es sich um ein Unfallfahrzeug und so kurz nach dem Anbieten von einem Tschechen angerufen zu werden wirkt halt etwas fragwürdig  Was denkt ihr da?


----------



## Riverna (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte auch schonmal jemanden der nach nicht mal 20Min angerufen hatte, war auch erst skeptisch aber der nahm ihn direkt mit und ich habe nie wieder was gehört. Muss also nicht immer was negatives sein, ungewöhnlich ist es aber in der Tat trotzdem.


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2012)

Jetzt hat auch noch ein Pole angerufen  Ich denke ich reagiere jetzt nur noch auf deutsche und österreichische Nummern...


----------



## computertod (2. Juli 2012)

stell mal nen link ein


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2012)

Hier Hab jetzt mal Name und Telefonnummer verborgen. Bei ernsthaften Interesse kann man sich ja auch per Mail melden.


----------



## computertod (2. Juli 2012)

wären ja sogar nur 250km 
aber müsst ich eh erstmal den Führerschein machen


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2012)

Bekommst nen PCGH Rabatt fallst du es binnen 1 Woche nimmst


----------



## computertod (2. Juli 2012)

ja, nimm die 3 vorne weg


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2012)

nichts gegen dich, aber der text ist schon sehr unsachlich geschrieben. Solche sachen wie "bin ich zwar Zweitbesitzer, jedoch bin NUR ich schon ab dem ersten Meter  selbst gefahren. Das liegt daran, dass ich die Maschine über die  Fahrschule gekauft habe um mehr Rabatt zu bekommen. Dafür musste die  Maschine 4 Monate auf den Fahrlehrer angemeldet sein" oder "Es wurde behandelt wie ein rohes Ei!" oder "Ungefähr jede Woche wurde das Bike komplett gewaschen selbst an den  Stellen die man von außen so nicht sieht. Ich bin der Meinung, abgesehen  vom Unfallschaden, steht hier das am besten gepflegte Motorrad!" machen auf mich keinen sachlichen und seriösen eindruck. Würde den text an deiner stelle noch mal etwas überarbeiten, sofern das geht. Dann bekommste vielleicht auch seriösere Anrufer


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich dache ich schreib einfach mal drauf los so wie ich es empfinde  Ich bin ja zZ auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Bike und keiner schreibt mehr als 2-3 Sätze die das Bike allgemein Beschreiben. Diese geschwollene Ausdrucksweise halte ich beim Fahrzeugkauf sowieso für übertrieben also dachte ich ich schreib einfach und klar verständlich mit persönlichem Eindruck von der ganzen Sache.
Gibt mitlerweile sogar schon einen seriösen Interesenten. 
Aber mal schauen evlt ändere ich den ganzen Text noch in ein paar Tagen. Jetzt bin ich erstmal zu faul dafür


----------



## SamsonRade (2. Juli 2012)

Schade bin grad auf der suche. Sollte aber schon ne 900er oder 1000er sein.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hohlraumversieglung in den Schwellern, A-Säule und Radläufen


 
Ich wollte bei meinem 300c auch Hohlraumversiegelung machen, habe dann aber festgestellt, dass die von innen ausgeschäumt sind - was ist davon zu halten? Schützt das vernünftig?


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Juli 2012)

Gerade wieder 2 Stunden mit einem kleinen Alfa Romeo MiTo rumgedüst, um Getränke etc. zu kaufen. Lustiges kleines Auto. 

Aber ich komm mit Handschaltern nicht klar. Bescheuerte Erfindung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber ich komm mit Handschaltern nicht klar. Bescheuerte Erfindung.


 
Wieso ? Ist die Schaltung so schlecht gewesen 
Dann musst du mal einen BMW oder Porsche handgeschaltet fahren, mit Abstand die besten Handschaltgetriebe find ich, da macht das Schalten richtig Spaß mit so einem knackigen Getriebe


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wieso ? Ist die Schaltung so schlecht gewesen
> Dann musst du mal einen BMW oder Porsche handgeschaltet fahren, mit Abstand die besten Handschaltgetriebe find ich, da macht das Schalten richtig Spaß mit so einem knackigen Getriebe


 
Ich durfte gestern zum ersten mal mit einem Porsche fahren- auch wenns nur ein 2001 Carrera 4 mit 320Ps war. Trotzdem ganz lustig zu fahren und toller Sound  Dies war außerdem meine erste Fahrt mit einem Benziner () und obwohl die Kiste 11 Jahre alt ist waren Kupplung und Schaltung echt traumhaft


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2012)

Ist halt schon wieder ne große Umgewöhnung Automatik / DSG --> Handschalter

Ich merks auch. Fahre ja seit 2 Jahren mit DSG. Und jedesmal wenn ich ein Auto aus dem Geschäftsfuhrpark nehme komm ich mir komisch vor 
Sche i ß e - wozu ist nochmnal das Pedal ganz link den nun wieder da


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber ich komm mit Handschaltern nicht klar. Bescheuerte Erfindung.


 
Dann musst du Fußschalter fahren.

Heute habe ich endlich ein Paar Fotos von meinem 300C im sauberen Zustand gemacht. (aber es pisst schon wieder. Gibts den hier irgendwann wieder Sommer?) (Noch) original und unverbastelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juli 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ist halt schon wieder ne große Umgewöhnung Automatik / DSG --> Handschalter
> 
> Ich merks auch. Fahre ja seit 2 Jahren mit DSG. Und jedesmal wenn ich ein Auto aus dem Geschäftsfuhrpark nehme komm ich mir komisch vor
> Sche i ß e - wozu ist nochmnal das Pedal ganz link den nun wieder da


 
Ich hab auch oft die Umgewöhnung zwischen meinem Diesel handgeschaltet, dem Z4 mit 6Zyl. Benziner auch Handgeschaltet und dem 5er mit der 8-Gang Automatik. Wenn ich eine Woche nur meinen Diesel gefahren bin und am Wochenende ab und zu den Z4 mitnehme, merkt man schon einen großen Unterschied, auch wegen Turbo zum Sauger.... und an der Tankstelle . Der Benziner will halt gedreht werden, damit was leistungsmäßig und klanglich kommt, der Diesel geht einfach ab 2000- 4500 1/min immer gleich und klingt recht unaufgeregt


----------



## Atomtoaster (2. Juli 2012)

Was für ein Budget würdet ihr empfehlen, um einen relativ anständigen Gebrauchtwagen zu kaufen?

Mache grad meinen Führerschein und hatte so um die 2000€ eingeplant, meint ihr das reicht?

Hab nen bekannten der ist KFZ Mechatroniker, der würd mich begleiten beim Autokauf.


BTW. Wenn ich den Führerschein hab, darf ich den Porsche auch mal 2 Stunden ausführen.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Juli 2012)

für nen anständigen gebrauchten würde ich schon 3 bis 4000€ einplanen


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. Juli 2012)

Für 2k bekommt man locker einen Gebrauchten, der gut genug für einen Fahranfänger ist. Und wenn auch noch einer dabei ist, der Ahnung hat, erst recht.


----------



## seventyseven (2. Juli 2012)

Es gibt durchaus gut erhaltene Autos für 2000€ wenn ich an meinen damaligen Polo 6N2 denke der mit 80tkm noch fast aussah wie Neu und mich nur 1500 gekostet hat und nie irgendwelche Macken hatte. Für das erste Auto mehr als genug


----------



## Atomtoaster (2. Juli 2012)

Es sollte halt finanzierbar sein, keine Baustelle und fahren muss es auch können.

Mehr als 2000€ kriege ich wohl erstmal nicht zusammen, hab den Lappen in 2 Monaten ja schon.


----------



## seventyseven (2. Juli 2012)

Frag deinen Fahrlehrer was er dir empfiehlt wenn jemand Ahnung von Autos hat dann er oder der KFZ-Heini deines Vertrauens 

Viel eher würde ich schauen wie die Autos im Unterhalt und in der Versicherung sind.

Immerhin hätte ich Vierteljährlich 819€, Jährlich 2988€ an Versicherung gezahlt hätte ich es als Fahranfänger auf mich versichert.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juli 2012)

würd dir nen 106er Peugeot empfehlen, hab ich z.Z. auch noch  is problemlose solide robuste technik, rost ist kein thema, verbrauch ist auch recht niedrig und der unterhalt ist auch sehr günstig (steuer und vor allem versicherung, was gerade als anfänger nicht zu unterschätzen ist). Der gängigste ist der 1.1liter benziner mit 60 PS. Und dank rund 800Kg Leergewicht ist die karre auch sehr wendig und macht gerade auf verwinkelten landstrassen ziemlich spass zu fahren 
Für so 2000€ kriegste einen mit rund 100tkm und baujahr etwa 2002 in gutem zustand


----------



## moe (2. Juli 2012)

Oder nen 206. Ich hab einen mit 1.4l Motor und 75PS. Hatte bisher auch noch nix, was ich nicht reparieren konnte. Verbraucht ca. 5,5L, Steuer ist billig und Versicherung auch. Ich bezahl 670€/Jahr und hab das Auto gleich auf mich angemeldet. Hab für meinen vor nem Jahr mit 75k km 2000.- bezahlt.

@77: Warst bei der Allianz?


----------



## seventyseven (2. Juli 2012)

@moe

Puh wo das war hab ich keine Ahnung mehr war aber es war einer der günstigsten Anbieter.

Habe es dann auf meinen Vater versichert und er hat es auf Biegen und Brechen hinbekommen das ich Mitlaufe und somit meine Beiträge auch sinken und ich nicht wieder als Fahranfänger eingestuft werde sollte ich es mal auf mich Versichern.

Momentan bin ich bei 97,89€ Vierteljährlich
Danke WWK


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich bei 97,89€ Vierteljährlich
> Danke WWK


 
Bin als Fahranfänger mit meinem Golf mit Teilkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung und mit Rabattschutz bei ~150€ im Vierteljahr...


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wieso ? Ist die Schaltung so schlecht gewesen



Nö, ich bins halt einfach nicht gewohnt. 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Ist halt schon wieder ne große Umgewöhnung Automatik / DSG --> Handschalter
> 
> Ich merks auch. Fahre ja seit 2 Jahren mit DSG. Und jedesmal wenn ich ein Auto aus dem Geschäftsfuhrpark nehme komm ich mir komisch vor
> Sche i ß e - wozu ist nochmnal das Pedal ganz link den nun wieder da


 
Genaz genau. 
Fahre prinzipiell auch ausschließlich mit den Autos meiner Eltern (beides Automatik), und immer wenn ich mir dann vierteljährlich so einen kleinen Carsharing-Wagen nehme, sind die ersten Ampelstarts die reinste Qual.. nach dem Motto, "bitte, würg nicht ab, bitte bitte, nicht jetzt.. :/"


----------



## X-2ELL (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unfassbar, was man aus einem E36 alles machen kann (handycamzoom) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Auto gewaschen. Diese Lindenbäume mit Ihren Blüten versauen ein Auto so derartig schnell!!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Juli 2012)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein Amateur im Vergleich zu dem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (3. Juli 2012)

Ich kann sowas nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2012)

Das kann ich überbieten


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Juli 2012)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Ich kann sowas nicht nachvollziehen!


 
Ich vermute mal das manche Zeitgenossen so dringend "anders" sein möchten, dass dabei jede Form der Ästhetik verloren geht.


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2012)

Der "Porno" Schriftzug setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf


----------



## X-2ELL (3. Juli 2012)

> Ich vermute mal das manche Zeitgenossen so dringend "anders" sein möchten, dass dabei jede Form der Ästhetik verloren geht.


definitiv möglich 



> Der "Porno" Schriftzug setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf



ja, das ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen! Das ist jedoch so bescheiden, dass es schon wieder "cool" ist


----------



## JC88 (3. Juli 2012)

Och...da geht noch was...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2012)

Jetzt fängt es an geschmacklos zu werden


----------



## JC88 (3. Juli 2012)

Da fehlen selbst mir die Worte für....wer kommt auf so ne Idee??


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2012)

Da geht noch mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Juli 2012)

Jeder soll mit seinem Zeug zwar machen was er will, aber da werden die Geschmackssinne der armen Passanten schon schwer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen  .


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2012)

Wobei mein Persönlicher Fav eigentlich das hier ist  
Gangsta BMW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2012)

Sowas ist einfach nur peinlich und auch wenn es heißt es reicht wenn es einem selbst gefällt und mir es ziemlich egal ist was andere für Geschmäcker haben möchte ich solche Leute einfach nur auslachen und nahebringen wie dumm sowas aussieht


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2012)

Da hilft alles auslachen und co auch nix mehr, wen seine Karre mit so viel Bling bling, plüsch und Disco beleuchtung ausstattet hat jeglichen Sinn zur Realität eh schon verloren. 
Das ist genauso wie bei diesem Autobesitzer, wobei ich da vermute es waren Drogen im Spiel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2012)

Sieht aus wie Teig


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Juli 2012)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja mir gefällt jetzt der BMW besser als dein Mondeo 

Gibt sehr viele schöne verschönerte Autos.. man kann immer die hässlichen raussuchen.

Findest du denn Case-mods auch so bescheuert?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Da hilft alles auslachen und co auch nix mehr, wen seine Karre mit so viel Bling bling, plüsch und Disco beleuchtung ausstattet hat jeglichen Sinn zur Realität eh schon verloren.
> Das ist genauso wie bei diesem Autobesitzer, wobei ich da vermute es waren Drogen im Spiel
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da mag man ja garnicht hingucken 

Ich hab auch noch eins, mit einem tuning-Heck  

http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/43/8517/11553759/123-22115.jpg

Und noch an alle Hobbytuner, so werden Radläufe passend gemacht 

Radlauf Bild - 31.42 KB - Honda Forum & Tuning - MaXReV


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Juli 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Wobei mein Persönlicher Fav eigentlich das hier ist
> Gangsta BMW
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Oma hinten im Bild ist der Hammer!


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die Oma hinten im Bild ist der Hammer!


 
Na klar ist ja auch ihr Wagen und sie lässt netterweise ihre Enkel ein bisschen damit angeben


----------



## JC88 (3. Juli 2012)

Video ist nicht Verfügbar...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch schön gemachte Autos, deren Technik und Leistung auch verbessert wurden und schön aussehen. Warum zeigt ihr nur Fail Bilder?
> 
> z.B von diesem Supra bin ich einfach nur begeistert.... also mir gefällts jedenfalls...
> 
> ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir grad' beim Supra sind, kennt ihr auch den von Jimmy 

YouTube - Jimmy's Supra (0-300)

Und hier auch nochmal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=YW_5Ht9h7Tg

Edit: Der hier ist auch extrem bissig, aber auch gefährlich, auf öffentlicher Straße.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLT4F9keCNU&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LL2X0KB4JE8vyAok5O-83mmQ


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juli 2012)

Japan-Tuning 
Autotuning in Japan: Auspuff abgeknickt wie ein Strohhalm -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Japan-Tuning
> Autotuning in Japan: Auspuff abgeknickt wie ein Strohhalm -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
 die haben ja nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2012)

Sergio Pininfarina würde sich im Grab umdrehen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. Juli 2012)

sieht doch normal aus... 

der ist geil  

Eclipse on 28"rims - YouTube


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sergio Pininfarina würde sich im Grab umdrehen


 Er ist ja leider heute gestorben.
Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> sieht doch normal aus...
> 
> der ist geil
> 
> Eclipse on 28"rims - YouTube


 Dafuq?! Da fehlen selbst mir die Worte


----------



## SaPass (3. Juli 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Japan-Tuning
> Autotuning in Japan: Auspuff abgeknickt wie ein Strohhalm -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 "Dass Videospiele einen Einfluss aufs Gehirn haben, zeigt das Carbio vom Boss."

Muss denn ein solches Kommentar unbedingt in das Video?


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Japan-Tuning
> Autotuning in Japan: Auspuff abgeknickt wie ein Strohhalm -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 
Gott sind die bescheuert, die von Spiegel Online ..... 

Natürlich das sind extreme, aber anstatt mal aufzuklären was da Los ist, wird sich drüber Lächerlich gemacht, 

Hier mal die Aufklärung, die Leute mit solchen Autos gehören in Japan einer Spezielen Tuning Scene an welche schon eine Subkultur ist, das ist der sog.  Bosozoku Stil, meist von Jugendlichen anhängern da diese in nem gewissen Alter nicht ins Strafregister eingetragen werden wenn die mal erwischt werden. Ziel ist es hier möglichst das Auto laut zu machen, bzw das Passanten damit genervt werden, genauso wie die komplett illegalen Umbauten die halt extrem auffällig und scheise aussehen.
Um das zu verstehen muss man wohl Japaner allgemein verstehen können und sich mit dieser Subkultur auch auseinander setzen.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2012)

Schade das es hier kein "gefällt mir" Button gibt, ich find die Bosozoku Fahrzeuge irgendwie cool. Würde zwar sowas nicht fahren, aber ich find sie trotzdem cool anzusehen.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juli 2012)

Na okay der gezeigte wagen geht noch, bis auf den Auspuff und den extremen Sturz, jener wagen ist allerdings auch für was ganz anderes ausgelegt das ist ein Fahrzeug für Shinai Boso, das sind jene die möglichst mit Topspeed durch die Stadt heizen, solche Shinai Boso Fahrzeuge erkennt man z.b auch an dem obligatorischen Ring der hinten am Auto runterhängt, die dinger sind meist verflucht schnell um eben auch der Polizei zu entkommen.
Ich freu mich echt schon Tierisch auf nächstes Jahr wenn ich die Scene selbst mal live erleben darf


----------



## X-2ELL (4. Juli 2012)

> Naja mir gefällt jetzt der BMW besser als dein Mondeo
> 
> Gibt sehr viele schöne verschönerte Autos.. man kann immer die hässlichen raussuchen.
> 
> Findest du denn Case-mods auch so bescheuert?


Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden! Klar gibt es viele verschönerte Autos die ich auch gut finde. Den hässlichsten rausgesucht habe ich nicht, ich habe Ihn an der Tanke gesehen.... .

Case-mods mit Autos zu vergleichen ist ja nun ein wenig daneben, wir befinden uns hier im PCGH-Forum, da wäre ich nicht, wenn ich das bescheuert finden würde oder?

Von bescheuert habe ich auch nichts gesagt, also erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben  .

Grüße


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Juli 2012)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden! Klar gibt es viele verschönerte Autos die ich auch gut finde. Den hässlichsten rausgesucht habe ich nicht, ich habe Ihn an der Tanke gesehen.... .
> 
> Case-mods mit Autos zu vergleichen ist ja nun ein wenig daneben, wir befinden uns hier im PCGH-Forum, da wäre ich nicht, wenn ich das bescheuert finden würde oder?
> 
> ...


 
Was an dem BMW so verhunzt sein soll sehe ich jetzt nicht... die  Lackierung sieht von dem was man sieht doch gut aus und der rest ist  auch stimmig... sieht auf alle Fälle besser aus als 80% der Stock-Cars  mit grauem Interieur und 15" Räder 

Naja so daneben ist es nicht... bei einem Casemod verschönert man auch nur das "Original-Gehäuse" nach seinem Geschmack. Macht ja beim Computer eigentlich auch keinen Sinn eine Wakü zu verbauen und farbige Lüfter etc.  (habe ich ja auch alles gemacht =D) -Das kann man auch mit Autos tun... 
Finde es nur nicht so tolerant irgendwelche fremde Autos zu fotografieren und sich darüber lustig zu machen. Poste ja auch nicht Fotos von Casemods die mir nicht gefallen und sage wie verhunzt Sie z.B ein Lianli haben.. 

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden...ist ja auch gut so.. der BMW gehört vielleicht einem Jungen der Freude an seinem Auto hat und gerne auffällt.. ist ja nicht verboten in dieser sonst so langweiligen Welt ... gelingt ihm ja anscheinend 


mfg Darkfleet85


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juli 2012)

Also der E36 sieht total grauenhaft aus, und Stimmig ist da rein garnix. Das ist nen E36 der auf möchtegern E46 M3 Front umgebaut wurde .... 
Die M3 Frontschürze passt kein stück, achte mal genau auf das Spaltmass vom Radlauf zur Nase vorne hin, dann sieht man das sie vorne runterhängt. 
Der Böse Blick total hässlich, die Niere E46 Like an die Motorhaube gebastelt, die scheinwerfer... Die Fake CSL 3.0 Lufteinlässe ausm ATU, der Seitenschweller, die Türgriffe in Chrom ausm ATU, Die Fake M3 spiegel ausm ATU, und als krönung die 15" Alu´s ausm ATU, 
An dem karren ist rein garnix stimmig das ding ist total verbastelt....


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden...ist ja auch gut so.. der BMW gehört vielleicht einem Jungen der Freude an seinem Auto hat und gerne auffällt.. ist ja nicht verboten in dieser sonst so langweiligen Welt ... gelingt ihm ja anscheinend


 
Es darf und soll ja auch jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack haben, verboten sind solche Umbauten grundsätzlich auch nicht. 
Aber man wird ja wohl noch seine Meinungen über Dinge austauschen dürfen. 
Wer besonders daran interessiert ist, möglichst viele positive Kommentare mit seinem Zeug zu ernten, der sollte sich irgendwas holen was allen gefällt. Oder eben sein Ding durchziehen und sich damit freiwillig dem Spott der Leute aussetzen. Es geht ja nur um Sachen, nicht um Menschen.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2012)

RTL2 das Magazin - Tuning Ladys - Mädchentuning - maedchentuning.de - YouTube!

Fremdschämen... bei manchen Aussagen schäme ich mich echt zu einer Tuningszene zu gehöre. Gott sei dank ist mein Bekanntenkreis etwas Niveauvoller als diese D&W Hampelmänner. Die Arbeit an den Autos hingegen sind gerade von den zwei Mädels schon sehr beeindruckend.

Langsam wird aus dem grauen NX ein richtiges Auto, einiges vom Sunny ist in den NX umgezogen. Nun steinigt mich


----------



## Zoon (5. Juli 2012)

Für genug Luft vorn rechts hats nicht mehr gereicht was 

Aber schaut gut aus nach der dezenten Tieferlegung.

Werd mcih mal für Subaru BRZ/ Toyota GT86 anmelden, endlich mal wieder ein hübsches kleines leichtes Coupe ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Juli 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Werd mcih mal für Subaru BRZ/ Toyota GT86 anmelden, endlich mal wieder ein hübsches kleines leichtes Coupe ohne Schnickschnack.


 
Eine denkbare Alternative ist irgend ein Auto bestellen und einfach die Extras weg lassen  .


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2012)

Zumindest den Boxer bekommt man sonst aktuell in keinem Konkurrenzprodukt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Juli 2012)

Dann müsste man was von Porsche nehmen. 
Das wird aber ein wenig teurer. Wobei man dann aber auch ein wirklich sportliches Auto bekommt und nicht nur ein 7,3 Sekunden Coupé.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Für genug Luft vorn rechts hats nicht mehr gereicht was


 
Bei soviel Leistung braucht man besonders viel Grip


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eine denkbare Alternative ist irgend ein Auto bestellen und einfach die Extras weg lassen  .


 
Der BRZ ist aber sehr leicht, hat ein Sperrdiff und ist anscheinend sehr agil 
Tim Schrick testet den Subaru BRZ - YouTube


----------



## Deadless (5. Juli 2012)

Hi, ehm mal eine Frage nebenbei:

Kann ich mir irgendwo eine Folie fürs Auto machen lassen, wo ich ein Bild von mir aussuchen kann?

Wollte was auf die Motorhaube, und evtl. An den Seiten haben, aber naja hab nichts gefunden, wo sowas geht, bin mir aber sicher, das ich schon sowas gesehen habe, wo das Bild garantiert selbst ausgesucht war, normale Klebefolien kann man ja bestimmt nicht nehmen, da die das wetter nicht aushalten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der BRZ ist aber sehr leicht, hat ein Sperrdiff und ist anscheinend sehr agil


 
Ich gehe auch davon aus das es ein lustiges Auto ist. 
Mir persönlich wäre nur die Motorcharakteristik und die Fahrleistungen, für ein Auto was auf öffentlichen Straßen bewegt wird, ein wenig zu "wenig". Als untere Messlatte hätte ich die Fahrleistungen eines gewöhlichen Golf GTi gesehen, der auch noch eine Ecke billiger ist.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juli 2012)

Wobei der Golf aber kein Heckantrieb hat geschweige den nen Sperrdiff, es geht auch weniger um die Beschleunigung bei so nem Auto, das ist eher nen Auto für ne schön kurvige strecke mit Serpentinen und co, da macht auch nen alter E30 mit 170Ps und Sperrdiff verdammt viel spass und die Leistungsdaten sind relativ identisch, wobei ich mir sicher bin mim E30 kannste besser im Grenzbereich fahren ohne irgendwas zu riskieren als nen Auto vollgestopft mit helferlein wo du grad nicht weist wann es denn jetz eingreift, was den Grenzbereicht stark einschränkt. Aber da hatten wir es ja auch schon vor langer zeit mal drüber  ​


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Juli 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Wobei der Golf aber kein Heckantrieb hat geschweige den nen Sperrdiff,



Das stimmt. Die Konsequenz ist, dass der Golf eine Sekunde schneller auf 100 km/h geht und ca. 5 Sekunden schneller auf 200 km/h beschleunigt.
Von den Durzugswerten fange ich lieber gar nicht erst an.



dfence schrieb:


> es geht auch weniger um die Beschleunigung bei so nem Auto, das ist eher nen Auto für ne schön kurvige strecke mit Serpentinen und co, da macht auch nen alter E30 mit 170Ps und Sperrdiff verdammt viel spass und die Leistungsdaten sind relativ identisch, wobei ich mir sicher bin mim E30 kannste besser im Grenzbereich fahren ohne irgendwas zu riskieren als nen Auto vollgestopft mit helferlein wo du grad nicht weist wann es denn jetz eingreift, was den Grenzbereicht stark einschränkt.


 
Auf den E30 gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein, dass führt zu nichts, da schlecht mit Subaru oder Golf vergleichbar, da liegt einfach zu viel Zeit dazwischen.
Aber das man die Regelsysteme der neuen Fahrzeuge nicht merkt, würde ich eher als Vorteil, denn als Nachteil einordnen.


Deshalb bin ich von dem Subaru Konzept nicht 100%ig überzeugt. Auf dem Track ist der Motor zu schlapp um irgendwas zu reissen. Im Alltag natürlich auch aber da kommen ja nicht mal mehr die Vorteile des tiefen Schwerpunkts oder der Differentialsperre zum greifen.

Insofern kann man sich nur wünschen das eine zeitgemässere Motoriesierung nachgeschoben wird.
Oder einfach Golf fahren und sich wundern was der Subaru Fahrer da unten/ hinten treibt  .


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern kann man sich nur wünschen das eine *zeitgemässere* Motoriesierung nachgeschoben wird.


 
Na, also zeitgemäß ist er afaik schon.  Ein Sportwagen für Grünen-Wähler.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Juli 2012)

Hast du dir mal die Leistungsdaten angeschaut? Die Werte könnten von einem Auto aus den 90ern stammen.
Heute geht man dazu über möglichst früh, möglichst viel Drehmoment auf zu bauen um niedertouriges Fahren mit dennoch vorhandener Leistung zu ermöglichen.
Dadurch das der BRZ eben den "alten" Weg geht, sind die Fahrleistungen unerwartet schlecht und paßen auch nicht wirklich zum Verbrauch.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gott sei dank ist mein Bekanntenkreis etwas Niveauvoller


Naja ...
Kenne ja nur deine Autos, gelungen find ich die jetzt auch nicht gerade.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Die Konsequenz ist, dass der Golf eine Sekunde schneller auf 100 km/h geht und ca. 5 Sekunden schneller auf 200 km/h beschleunigt.
> Von den Durzugswerten fange ich lieber gar nicht erst an.


 Zum Spaß haben fährt man ja nicht nur gerade aus


----------



## >ExX< (5. Juli 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Naja ...
> Kenne ja nur deine Autos, gelungen find ich die jetzt auch nicht gerade.


 Ich glaub er meinte das nicht auf das Tuning bezogen, sondern auf die Person.
Die eine nennt ihr Auto Pupsi, die andere labert totalen Schwachsinn


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juli 2012)

Das führ in der Tat zu nix IT, wir hatten schonmal drüber diskutiert ich weis das du nen verfechter der Elektrischen Helferlein bist, und du weist das ich die dinger absolut nicht mag weil ich selbst fahren will. Für dich mags nen Vorteil sein weil du es einfach nicht anders kennst bzw dich halt stark dran gewöhnt hast und eben anders fährst. Ich bin in ner gegend aufgewachsen wo Kurven und Serpetinen an der Tagesordnung sind, wo es für den Verkehr abgesperrte Strassen gibt und wo man eben auch mal die Sau rauslassen kann ohne andere zu gefährden. Ich mag das Puristische, ich mags mit dem Auto zu arbeiten und den Popo Meter einzusetzen, du eben nicht. Da brauchen wir auch garnicht drüber streiten. 

Aber wie sagte Tim Schrick so schön, wenn man nen E30 M3 im Grenzbereich fährt kann man Kreise um nen M3 E92 ziehen 
Den ersten Teil brauch man sich nicht anschauen, Tim spricht hier einfach vielen aus der seele 
BMW M3 E30 vs. M3 E92 (Tim Schrick | Turbo/Sport1) Teil2 - YouTube

Und ja ich weis E30 M3 und E30 sind scheinbar verschiedene dinge, aber grundsätzlich isst es fast die gleiche Technik, zumindest wenn man ein M Sportfahrwerk geordert hatte damals.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Juli 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meinte das nicht auf das Tuning bezogen, sondern auf die Person.
> Die eine nennt ihr Auto Pupsi, die andere labert totalen Schwachsinn


 Ja dann ists verständlich.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Juli 2012)

mMn ist der größte fehler der meisten hersteller, eine eierlegende wollmilchsau produzieren zu wollen. Ein sportwagen, der schnell sein soll, und gleichzeitig für mutti zum einkaufen geeignet ist. Und am besten noch drei kinder und ne schrankwand transportieren kann. Und da liegt der knackpunkt. Es gab und es wird auch nie eine eierlegende wollmilchsau geben. Die autos werden nur unnötig fett und schwer, träge. mMn sollten sich die hersteller eben auf familien- ODER sportwagen einschiessen. Beides zusammen geht eben nicht, auch wenn viele das nicht wahr haben wollen... Deswegen habe ich mich auch zum größten teil von deutschen "sportwagen" abgewendet, sie sind uninteressant für mich (bis auf wenige ausnahmen), ich finde die Sportwagen (die man auch so nennen kann) der insel deutlich besser, da sie einfach NUR auf sportlichkeit getrimmt sind (klar gibts auch hier ausnahmen aber eben deutlich weniger als in Deutschland), und nicht auf muttis die einkaufen fahren wollen. Resultat ist niedriges gewicht bei guter leistung, agilität 
Die el. helferlein, denke ich, sind ein produkt der immer reicher werdenden gesellschaft. Früher kaufte sich jemand ein sportwagen der auch ahnung vom fahren hatte, und für den dies ein (teures) hobby war. Heute können sich viel mehr menschen ein relativ stark motorisiertes KFZ leisten, aber ahnung haben immer weniger weil sie sich nicht intensiv damit beschäftigen. Und um nun die Unfallrate niedrig zu halten wurden eben diese ganzen helferlein eintwickelt und verbaut


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heute geht man dazu über möglichst früh, möglichst viel Drehmoment auf zu bauen um niedertouriges Fahren mit dennoch vorhandener Leistung zu ermöglichen.
> Dadurch das der BRZ eben den "alten" Weg geht, sind die Fahrleistungen unerwartet schlecht und paßen auch nicht wirklich zum Verbrauch.



Bei Turbo/Kompressormotoren schon, aber da der BRZ ja ein Sauger ist, geht das nur begrenzt. Da er auf Turbo bzw. Kompressor verzichtet, hast du keine Verzögerung beim Gasgeben, bis die volle Leistung anliegt und die Leistung bzw. der Vortrieb wächst mit der Drehzahl, was bei Saugern sehr schön ist, da sie munter bis zum Begrenzer drehen. Obenrum werden sie auch nicht so schnell "zäh" wie ein aufgeladener Motor.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Juli 2012)

ist halt auch sehr viel geschmackssache, was die sache sauger/turbo angeht. Tot sind sauger definitiv noch nicht, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele sportwagen die auch wirklich extrem stark sind (z.B. Lamborghini, Ferrari) und auch viele professionelle rennkisten wie z.B. Formel1-Wagen. Also Sauger sind für den rennsport nach wie vor gefragt und geeignet. Wenn es dagegen um wirtschaftlichkeit und den öfftl strassenverkehr angeht, mögen aufgeladene motoren schon "vernünftiger" zu sein als die saugenden kollegen


----------



## roadgecko (5. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal das Sauger im Rennsport immernoch ganz gerne eingesetzt werden, weil sie die Leistung kontrollierter abgeben. Wenn bei einem Rennwagen auf einmal der Turbo Bums kommt und der Ar... entgleitet hat man von der Power auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Juli 2012)

Da wäre die Frage ob man überhaupt in den Bereich kommt. Das müsste ja dann ein Turbo sein der nur in den oberen Drehzahlen aktiv ist. Im Ralleysport werden ja Turbomotoren eingesetzt.
In der Formel 1 wurden soweit ich weis Turbomotoren verboten. Allerdings ist ja immerwieder im Gespräch wieder dahin zurückzukehren. Die F1 soll ja umweltfreundlicher werden.

Zum BRZ/GT86: Das ist eben ein Sportwagen alter Schule wie er von vielen geliebt wird. Das Auto hat sein Zuhause jenseites der 6000 Umdrehungen und wie schon gesagt worden ist. Damit die Serpentinen hochorgern, dass ist Auto fahren 

Wie heisst es so schön, nur tote Motoren werden zwangsbeatmet^^. Zumindestens Richtung VAG Konzern höre ich viele Rufe die Motoren wären zu emotionslos.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2012)

Im Motorsport wird definitiv nur da auf den Turbo und Kompressor verzichtet wo es das Reglement nicht erlaubt(bzw. der vorgeschriebene Hubraumrückstand gegenüber dem Sauger zu groß ist).
Gerade im Rennsport ist eine punktuelle Leistungsentwicklung übrigens kein Problem. Hier hat man schließlich professionelle Fahrer die den Motor immer im Notwendigen Drehzahlband halten können(siehe z.B. diverse Interviews von Walter Röhrl wie man den Audi quattro bändigen musste).

Dass ein Turbo zwangsweise irgendwo "rumms" macht und weder darüber noch darunter was kommt ist mittlerweile eh eine überholte Erfahrung und rührt auch zum Teil daher dass viele den Turbo nur aus dem Dieselmotor kennen.
Die Schweden bauen z.B. schon Jahrzehnte lang stabile Benzin-Turbomotoren mit einer sauberen Leistungsentwicklung ohne Tritt in den Rücken.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meinte das nicht auf das Tuning bezogen, sondern auf die Person.
> Die eine nennt ihr Auto Pupsi, die andere labert totalen Schwachsinn


 
Absolut richtig über das Niveau der Autos anderer Leute äussere ich mich nicht. Den jeder muss das machen was ihm gefällt, ob es mir oder anderen gefällt interessiert den Besitzer in der Regel nicht. Genau so wenig wie ich mich dafür interessiere ob es anderen gefällt. Jeder gescheite Tuner macht es für sich und nicht für das Ansehen bei seinem Freunden oder Bekanntenkreis. Nur soviel der Arosa ist minimum 2 Klassen über dem was ich mache... zumindestens was die Kosten angeht. Von den angeblichen 50.000Euro bin ich 2/3 Entfernt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2012)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Da er auf Turbo bzw. *Kompressor *verzichtet, hast du keine Verzögerung beim Gasgeben, bis die volle Leistung anliegt und die Leistung bzw. der Vortrieb wächst mit der Drehzahl, was bei Saugern sehr schön ist, da sie munter bis zum Begrenzer drehen. Obenrum werden sie auch nicht so schnell "zäh" wie ein aufgeladener Motor.[/QUOTE]

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für Kompressormotoren gefahren bist, aber die Stärke des Kompressors ist eben das Ansprechverhalten, da er von der Kurbelwelle angetrieben wird. Dafür muss man im Vergleich zum Turbo Verbrauchsnachteile in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## X-2ELL (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte mal für einen Tag einen Vorführwagen.

VW Passat 2,0 TDI Highline DSG

Im allgemeinen ein wirklich schönes Auto! Das DSG ist natürlich ein Traum, zumindest subjektiv von mir betrachtet. 

Der Motor lieferte 140 PS, die sagen wir mal ausreichend sind. Ab höheren Geschwindigkeiten quält er sich etwas, aber ok, dafür ist es ja auch kein Sechsender.

Zum Verbrauch und der vollen Leistungsentfaltung kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da das Fahrzeug erst gute 700km auf der Uhr stehen hatte.

Verbaut war auch das Sportfahrwerk von VW, was ich an der Stelle mal loben muss. Der Wagen lag super auf der Straße und Unebenheiten waren nicht aggressiv spührbar. Ich kenne sonst nur das Standartfahrwerk aus dem Golf VI und dem Sharan, welche mir nicht so gefiehlen, da sich hier das Auto relativ schnell aufgeschaukelt hatte.

Den Passat empfand ich immer als relativ trist, doch mit der Farbkombo Weiß und schwarzen Felgen kam er doch recht dynamisch rüber.

Die Sitze der Highline waren auch absolut bequem und vom Seitenhalt her ausreichend! Die Verarbeitung im Innenraum ist absolut top! Kann man nichts sagen! 

Alles in allem war ich wirklich zufrieden! 

In 2 Wochen werde ich dann mal den Superb testen und mal schauen ob es dort überhaupt relevante Unterschiede, abgesehen vom Platzangebot gibt.

hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße​


----------



## Zoon (6. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Eine denkbare Alternative ist irgend ein Auto bestellen und einfach die Extras weg lassen  .


 
  Andere Denkbare Alternative mal den Grips azustrengen ... hat ja nicht  jeder nen LKW führerschein für tonnenschwere Premiumprodukte. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Die Konsequenz ist, dass der  Golf eine Sekunde schneller auf 100 km/h geht und ca. 5 Sekunden  schneller auf 200 km/h beschleunigt.
> Von den Durzugswerten fange ich lieber gar nicht erst an.


 
 besteht dein Weg zur Arbeit nur aus 7 Geraden mit 0 auf 100 und wieder  Bremsen? Lass diesen Quatsch in der Kneipe wo er hingehört. 
 Und ne Turboversion mit dem WRX Motor wird da garantiert noch kommen.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade im Rennsport ist eine punktuelle  Leistungsentwicklung übrigens kein Problem. Hier hat man schließlich  professionelle Fahrer die den Motor immer im Notwendigen Drehzahlband  halten können(siehe z.B. diverse Interviews von Walter Röhrl wie man den  Audi quattro bändigen musste).



Nett die Quattro Legende. Bei Interviews wo der Walter mal frei und  nicht durch die Marketingblume des DKW Konzerns sprechen konnte sagte er  immer dass der Audi Quattro von Grund auf ein grottenschlechtes Konzept  war. Man beachte dazu auch Walters Lebenslauf was er davor gefahren  ist, Lancia Gruppe B, selbst den Ascona 400 fand er besser   Nur das Walter halt so ein Naturtalent war konnte Audi einigermaßen Erfolge einfahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Andere Denkbare Alternative mal den Grips azustrengen ... hat ja nicht  jeder nen LKW führerschein für tonnenschwere Premiumprodukte.



Der Wagen ist kaum leichter als ein "richtiges" Auto. Insofern nur lächerliches marketing Blabla.



Zoon schrieb:


> besteht dein Weg zur Arbeit nur aus 7 Geraden mit 0 auf 100 und wieder  Bremsen? Lass diesen Quatsch in der Kneipe wo er hingehört.
> Und ne Turboversion mit dem WRX Motor wird da garantiert noch kommen.



Auch wenn das vielen Vorurteilen widerspricht. Die meisten modernen Fronttriebler sind kaum langsamer als vergleichbar starke Fahrzeug mit Heck oder Allrandantrieb. Insofern muss man auf dem Weg zur Arbeit schon 99% der zulässigen Tempolimits überschreiten um auch nur ansatzweise in Probleme mit irgendeinem modernen Fronttriebler zu kommen. Aber wie gesagt, schön zu sehen das Werbung funktioniert.


----------



## ich558 (6. Juli 2012)

Und wieder mal was unterhaltsameres  
Supercar Invasion Sounds - Enzo Veyron 599GTO One-77 Zonda F CGT MP4-12C F50 LP560 458 R8GT - YouTube


----------



## Burn_out (6. Juli 2012)

Das ihr Autos immer an der Beschleunigung festmachen müsst. Wenn ein Auto einen sportlichen Charakter hat finde ich es viel interessanter wie es sich bei Kurvenfahrten Verhält, was das Auto an Rückmeldung gibt.

@Zoon: Ja, das kann ich auch nur immerwieder sagen. Der Audi Quattro war kein besonders gelungenes Auto. Ich kann da nur immerwieder den Artikel von Motorkritik empfehlen Mythos Quattro oder wie er hieß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du für Kompressormotoren gefahren bist, aber die Stärke des Kompressors ist eben das Ansprechverhalten, da er von der Kurbelwelle angetrieben wird. Dafür muss man im Vergleich zum Turbo Verbrauchsnachteile in Kauf nehmen.


 
Es besteht auch dort eine kleine Verzögerung, jedoch weniger als bei Turbomotoren. Die Luft muss im Kompressor und auf dem Weg in den Motor ja auch erst verdichtet werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es besteht auch dort eine kleine Verzögerung, jedoch weniger als bei Turbomotoren. Die Luft muss im Kompressor und auf dem Weg in den Motor ja auch erst verdichtet werden.


 
Grundsätzlich stimmt das. Aber wer bei einem aktuellen Kompressormotor die Verzögerung erkennt, erkennt auch die beim Sauger.


----------



## Zoon (6. Juli 2012)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Verbaut war auch das Sportfahrwerk von  VW, was ich an der Stelle mal loben muss. Der Wagen lag super auf der  Straße und Unebenheiten waren nicht aggressiv spührbar. Ich kenne sonst  nur das Standartfahrwerk aus dem Golf VI und dem Sharan, welche mir  nicht so gefiehlen, da sich hier das Auto relativ schnell aufgeschaukelt  hatte.​




Jetzt weißt du aus eigener Erfahrung warum die Testwagen bei VW  ausschließlich mit diesem dynamischen Fahrwerk ausgerüstet werden. Das  Standardsetting ist nur furchtbar.


Nen schönen Vergleich zwischen Turbo und Kompressor gibts hier:

Mini Cooper R53 JCW Nordschleife 1.7.2012 Touristenfahrten - YouTube

Der Mini JCW vom Krumm hat mehr leistung als Serie (R53 Kompressor)
Der vorwegfahrende blaue ist der R56 JCW mit 1.6 Liter Turbo, Motor Serie.

Untenrum kommt der Kompressor besser, aber an Abschnitten wie Kesselchen sieht man wie der Turbo davonmarschiert.​


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Juli 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Untenrum kommt der Kompressor besser, aber an Abschnitten wie Kesselchen sieht man wie der Turbo davonmarschiert.


 
Ob dieser 10 Jahre alte Kleinwagen repräsentativ für alle Kompressormotoren ist weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich weiß das der S4 dem 335i (F30), rund eine Sekunde auf 100 abnimmt, etwa 2 auf 200 und besser auf's Gas anspricht.
Im übrigen sind die Motoren in deinem Beispiel Saugrohreinspritzer, dass ist nochmal vom Verhalten her was anderes als ein DI.


----------



## X-2ELL (6. Juli 2012)

> Jetzt weißt du aus eigener Erfahrung warum die Testwagen bei VW   ausschließlich mit diesem dynamischen Fahrwerk ausgerüstet werden. Das   Standardsetting ist nur furchtbar.



richtig, würde auch nur mit sportfahrwerk bestellen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2012)

OMG *.* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5WZohdH8pU&feature=related


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. Juli 2012)

Kompressor, Turbo - alles Mist. Der neue RS4 soll wieder Sauger sein. Richtig so! Spinne ich oder hat sich denn Audi wieder besonnen? Respekt - wenn es tatsächlich geschieht! Nicht ist geiler, als einen hochturigen Sauger hochzujagen und dann noch einen V8. Auch wenn ich mir nie einen RS4 leisten kann und sowieso ein Audi-Hasser bin, habe risen Respekt, wenn Audi tasächlich in Zeiten von aufgeblasenem Downsizingmüll wieder sowas rauhaut.


----------



## ich558 (6. Juli 2012)

Was heißt hier "soll"?  Der kurvt doch schon durch so manche Städte mit dem V8 Sauger


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2012)

Saß schon drin.  Allerdings nicht gefahren.. gibts auf jeden Fall schon. Ob die ersten verkauften schon rumfahren, weiß ich nicht.. gleich mal rausfinden.^^


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2012)

Also, ab Mitte Juni bestellbar, ab September für eine Probefahrt verfügbar - bei aktuell gut 4-6 Monaten Wartezeit auf einen A4 könnte es von September-Dezember alles sein, bis die ersten RS4 auf den Straßen rumfahren, je nach Priorität usw.


----------



## ich558 (6. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt kann auch jetzt schon vorkommen  [ALL NEW] 2012 Audi RS4 B8 On Road + Details - YouTube


----------



## Whoosaa (6. Juli 2012)

Werkswagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. Juli 2012)

http://images.derstandard.at/20040916/lo11.jpg


----------



## ich558 (7. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Werkswagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Egal


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juli 2012)

Martin Tomczyk (links) mit seinem Renningenieur (rechts) vorige Tage bei uns in der Uni. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2012)

Zwar nicht der schönste... aber bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juli 2012)

Machste den Ludolfs Konkurrenz


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich am Ende genau soviel Kohle scheffel wie die Ludofs... dann würde ich das gerne tun. Da ich aber nicht alles kaufe sondern nur olle Nissans wird es wohl nie was werden mit dem Reichtum.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Juli 2012)

Du sammelst die Dinger, wie andere Leute Briefmarken....Wie lange stand die Möhre?


----------



## Falk (10. Juli 2012)

Auch nett:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuDN2bCIyus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da sag mal einer, dass man Turbos nicht kontrollieren kann


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2012)

Wie die letzten Teile ein hammer Video! Ken Block hats einfach drauf  Leider wusste man schon was in etwa kommt, daher ist die Spannung nicht mehr ganz so groß wie bei Teil 1 und 2! Hab aber trotzdem wie ein Kind an Weihnachten während des Videos geschaut 

Ob man solche Kunststücke auch mit anderen Rennsemmel wie zb Gumper Apollo durchführen kann?


----------



## >ExX< (10. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie die letzten Teile ein hammer Video! Ken Block hats einfach drauf  Leider wusste man schon was in etwa kommt, daher ist die Spannung nicht mehr ganz so groß wie bei Teil 1 und 2! Hab aber trotzdem wie ein Kind an Weihnachten während des Videos geschaut
> 
> Ob man solche Kunststücke auch mit anderen Rennsemmel wie zb Gumper Apollo durchführen kann?


 
hat der Gumpert Apollo Allradantrieb?
wenn nein, dann glaub ich nicht, denke das geth so nur mit Allradfahrzeugen, ausserdem sieht es für mich manchmal aus als wenn der mit dem Fiesta einzelne Räder abbremsen würde....vielleicht ist es auch nur extremes untersteuern


----------



## Falk (10. Juli 2012)

Der Fiesta bringt es auf 650PS, 900nm bei 4.000rpm und soll rund 2s für den Standard-Spurt 0-100km/h brauchen...Gumpert Apollo Race: 2,9s, also gut eine Sekunde länger 

Zudem ist der Fiesta wohl recht speziell abgestimmt - wenn man einen Sportwagen aus der Höhe auf die Straße knallen lässt bleibt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel gerade im Fahrwerk...


----------



## >ExX< (10. Juli 2012)

ja, ich denke die Gänge sind auch ziemlich kurz übersetzt, sprich niedrige Endgeschwindigkeit.
Wenn man ein Auto so auf die Straße knallen lässt, sollte man lieber aufzählen was noch funktioniert, nicht was kaputt ist 

wobei ich ja die Subaru´s besser fand als den Fiesta


----------



## Zoon (10. Juli 2012)

Und im einem Stück gedreht ist das alles sicher auch nicht


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und im einem Stück gedreht ist das alles sicher auch nicht


 
Sicher nicht die haben einige Sätze Reifen gebraucht. Wurde in den vorherigen Teilen mal gezeigt 

Was anderes: Hab mein Unfallmotorrad in Mobile und Autoscout gestellt und immer wurde es nach wenigen Minuten gelöscht. Hat da schon jemand ähnliches erlebt?


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Du sammelst die Dinger, wie andere Leute Briefmarken....Wie lange stand die Möhre?


 
Gute 6 Jahre... ansich guter Zustand. Aber er wird wie die meisten im Ersatzteillager von mir und einem Freund landen. Ausserdem brauchen wir ein paar Ersatzteile für die zwei GTi´s die wir aktuell aufbauen.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Juli 2012)

@ Falk:
Turbo ist nicht gleich Turbo 
(Aber geiles Video von dir )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZGaYz5aLegc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Burn_out (10. Juli 2012)

Das ist auch auch ein Rallyauto, da ist das normal, dass die so schnell beschleungigen. Der Motor wurde übrigens von 850PS runtergedrosselt.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Juli 2012)

ISt aber nicht der 1.6er Turbo der eig. in der FIA-Rallye WM verwendet wird sondern ein 2.0
_"Das Chassis des "Hybrid" basiert auf dem aktuellen Ford Fiesta RS WRC,  den Block im Rahmen der Rallye-Weltmeisterschaft 2011 bewegt. Für die  Rallyecross- und Gymkhana-Einsätze wurde der 1,6-Liter-Turbomotor jedoch  durch ein 600 PS starkes 2-Liter-Aggregat ersetzt, das sich von der  Basis her an den Motor des letztjährigen Ford Focus WRC anlehnt. Da das  Fahrzeug mit diesem Motor nicht mehr für WRC-Einsätze in Frage kommt,  wird das Aggregat für Etappenrallyes wie zum Beispiel in der  US-amerikanischen Rallye-Meisterschaft um einen 34-Millimeter-Restriktor  ergänzt."_
Rallye 2011 - Block stellt revolutionären "Hybrid" vor - autobild.de


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2012)

Kennt ihr auch diesen Ariel Atom mit 650 PS ? Scheint auch recht gut zu funktionieren.
Da hört man richtig, wann Leben in die Bude kommt 
Fastest Ariel Atom in the world, 650+ horsepowerbuilt by RSP. Realstreetperformance.com - YouTube


----------



## Goggles (15. Juli 2012)

@Riverna

wie kommt es dass du so auf uralte Nissan's eingeschossen bist?


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2012)

Wahrscheinlich weil sie mir gefallen?
Da fährt man in aller Seelenruhe durch Mainz und was sieht man da stehen? Diese vier Schönheiten


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil sie mir gefallen?
> Da fährt man in aller Seelenruhe durch Mainz und was sieht man da stehen? Diese vier Schönheiten


 Aber du hast hoffentlich nur gekuckt und nicht gekauft... 
Sonst, vermute ich mal, dürfte es ziemliche Platzprobleme geben.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil sie mir gefallen?
> Da fährt man in aller Seelenruhe durch Mainz und was sieht man da stehen? Diese vier Schönheiten



Mainz-Kastel. Da fahr ich jeden Tag aufem Weg zur Arbeit dran vorbei. Der Evo steht schon seit nem halben Jahr. So ne runtergerittene Gurke kauf wohl keiner mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2012)

Hab mir mal die Felgen ( OZ Ultraleggera ) an meinen Auto faken lassen. 
Passt die Größe der Felgen zum Gesamtbild ? Was meint ihr ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (15. Juli 2012)

Sieht super aus


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2012)

Müssten größer sein. Und die Reifen einen geringeren Querschnitt haben. Aber grundsätzlich isses wohl ok.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2012)

Größer vielleicht, noch niedrigerer Querschnitt sieht dagegen 1. nur noch übertrieben aus und ist 2.unfahrbar hart.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber du hast hoffentlich nur gekuckt und nicht gekauft...
> Sonst, vermute ich mal, dürfte es ziemliche Platzprobleme geben.


 
Mein Bedarf an Autos ist vorerst gedeckt, wobei so ein Skyline schon reizen würde. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mainz-Kastel. Da fahr ich jeden Tag aufem Weg zur Arbeit dran vorbei. Der Evo steht schon seit nem halben Jahr. So ne runtergerittene Gurke kauf wohl keiner mehr.


 
Der Evo hat mich nicht sonderlich interessiert, der stand halt zwischen den Skylines.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Größer vielleicht, noch niedrigerer Querschnitt sieht dagegen 1. nur noch übertrieben aus und ist 2.unfahrbar hart.


 
Quatsch 40er Querschnitt kann man ohne Probleme fahren.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hab 35/30er. Optisch top und noch härter als mein jetziges Fahrwerk ist eh kaum möglich. Alles ab 40er Durchschnitt finde ich, sieht nicht gut aus. Komfort ist mir egal.




Riverna schrieb:


> Der Evo hat mich nicht sonderlich interessiert, der stand halt zwischen den Skylines.



Keine Ahnung, was da noch für Ramsch rumsteht. Der Evo sticht halt ins Auge.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Müssten größer sein. Und die Reifen einen geringeren Querschnitt haben. Aber grundsätzlich isses wohl ok.


 
Die Felgen sind auch noch etwas größer. Das Bild stimmt nicht zu 100%
Die Größen wären: Felgen 8x18 ET40 rundum mit 225/40 R18 rundum.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2012)

Ich sag ja auch, sieht gut aus. Nur, noch bissel fetter wäre bei dem Auto noch bissel besser! 

Was anderes, ist jemand am WE zum F1 Rennen aufem Hockenheimring? Ich bin von 20.07-22.07 da.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Juli 2012)

wäre ich gerne, aber kostet mir zu viel, und am Fernseher bekommt man das renngeschehen einfach besser mit. Einzig an der Nordschleife und in Monaco würde ich Geld für tickets ausgeben, da es sich bei diesen beiden strecken mMn am meisten lohnen würde mal live dabei zu sein  Dir aber viel spass 

Ich selber werde wohl irgendwann nächstes/übernächstes jahr mal auf ne rennstrecke gehen, entweder hockenheim oder Nordschleife, das neue mopped dann mal um n kurs jagen und die ganzen autos blechschüsseln verbraten


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Felgen ( OZ Ultraleggera ) an meinen Auto faken lassen.
> Passt die Größe der Felgen zum Gesamtbild ? Was meint ihr ?


 
War doch nur ein 116i, oder?
Ziemlich selbstbewusst. Aber solange das die einzige optische Veränderung bleibt, von mir aus ja, kann man so stehen lassen. Ich bin halt prinzipiell kein Fan davon, ein Auto schneller aussehen zu lassen, als es ist - lieber das Gegenteil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> War doch nur ein 116i, oder?
> Ziemlich  selbstbewusst.


 

Nee, ein 118d FL 
Außerdem ist die Felge schön leicht ( 8Kg ) und in Verbindung mit non-RFTs, die auch noch ein bis zwei Kg leichter sind, sollte das Fahrverhalten auch noch etwas besser werden


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieviel meine Felgen wiegen.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, ein 118d FL
> Außerdem ist die Felge schön leicht ( 8Kg ) und in Verbindung mit non-RFTs, die auch noch ein bis zwei Kg leichter sind, sollte das Fahrverhalten auch noch etwas besser werden



Ah, ok. Dann ran damit.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2012)

GA16DS im Renntrimm - YouTube

Wir haben unseren Rennmotor letzte Woche in Betrieb genommen


----------



## ich558 (16. Juli 2012)

Zum warm"fahren" Lehrlauf rein und weit in den roten Bereich drehen?  Das tut dem Motor sicher gut....


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2012)

Da war er schon lange auf Betriebstemperatur, wir wissen schon was wir tun.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da war er schon lange auf Betriebstemperatur, wir wissen schon was wir tun.


 
Wie viel Hubraum hat der Motor denn ?


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2012)

1600ccm wie Serie auch


----------



## Zoon (16. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil sie mir gefallen?
> Da fährt man in aller Seelenruhe durch Mainz und was sieht man da stehen? Diese vier Schönheiten


 
Legacy turbo ... Schick


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Felgen ( OZ Ultraleggera ) an meinen Auto faken lassen.
> Passt die Größe der Felgen zum Gesamtbild ? Was meint ihr ?
> 
> 
> ...


 

habe die OZ Superturismo GT (originale), gefallen mir zwar besser, aber deine sind auch schön


----------



## Goggles (17. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil sie mir gefallen?


 
Achso, dachte es hätte einen finanziellen Hintergrund.


----------



## Riverna (17. Juli 2012)

Wohl kaum. Sonst würden in meinem roten nicht soviel tausend Euros stecken, von dem Geld hätte ich mir gut und gerne auch einen Neuwagen kaufen können, wenn ich es gewollt hätte. Vorallem kostet ein altes Auto im Unterhalt wesentlich mehr als ein neues, das fängt schon bei 300Euro Steuer an, 12L Super Plus bzw Ultimate 102 und hört 600Euro Versicherung im Jahr auf. Selbst wenn es einen finanziellen Hintergrund hätte, würde ich mir nicht immer das selbe Auto kaufen sondern würde die Auswahl an den zig tausend anderen Autos in der Preisregion Spaß haben. 

Jedoch habe ich so den Eindruck das du ein Fakeaccount von irgend einem hier bist... ich kann mir sogar schon denken wer du bist.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Juli 2012)

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt. Wer sollte sich denn einen Fake-Acc machen, um sowas zu fragen? ^^


----------



## Riverna (17. Juli 2012)

Wahrscheinlich jemand der mich nicht mag? Was den Kreis der "Verdächtigen" nicht unbedingt eingrenzt 
Ist mir aber auch eigentlich egal ob es ein Fakeaccount ist oder nicht.


----------



## ich558 (17. Juli 2012)

Wenn es so sein sollte könnte ich mir auch denken wer es ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn es so sein sollte könnte ich mir auch denken wer es ist


 
Ich auch  Er soll aber mehr schreiben, dann erkennt man bestimmt, wer dahinter steckt


----------



## Riverna (18. Juli 2012)

Manchmal habe ich echt nur Pech... da hänge ich gestern meine Heckschürze an die Wand wo meine original Heckschürze schon knapp 1 Jahr hängt und was passiert? Das Teil fällt runter und demoliert mir den Kotflügel, Motorhaube, Seitenschweller und die Tür... das Heck selber hat natürlich nun auch eine blutige Nase. War bei meinem Lackierer es ist ein Schaden von 800Euro... irgendwie uncool und so total unpassend.


----------



## Voodoo2 (20. Juli 2012)

nicht schön


----------



## STSLeon (21. Juli 2012)

Die "Aufhängung" für die Heckschürze sieht aber nicht aus, als würde sie was halten mit den kurzen Winkeln.


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2012)

Ich darf mich aktuell auf die Suche nach einem neuen 5er machen. Die hannoversche Feuerwehr war doch am Donnerstag der Meinung meinen 5er Touring auf 1er Länge zu stauchen. Da kommt Freude auf, aber nicht die Freude am Fahren.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2012)

Wie macht man denn sowas ?


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2012)

In dem man nicht darauf achtet, dass geradeausfahrende Fahradfahrer auf Radweg Vorfahrt haben. Ich wollte rechts abbiegen und habe daher brav angehalten ...im Gegensatz zu dem großen roten Auto hinter mir. 

Montag schaue ich mir dann das erste Auto in Trier an, einen 3-jährigen 535dA der Baureihe E61.


----------



## STSLeon (21. Juli 2012)

Bitter, aber keinen Beteiligten ist was passiert oder?


----------



## ich558 (21. Juli 2012)

Lohnt es sich nicht zu reparieren oder ist der Schaden zu hoch? Aber der 5er E61 sieht schon gut aus vorallem als 535d  Aber was bedeutet der Zusatz "A"?


----------



## der_yappi (21. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal die Stadt / Feuerwehr (bzw. deren Versicherung) zahlt den Schaden?


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich nicht zu reparieren oder ist der Schaden zu hoch? Aber der 5er E61 sieht schon gut aus vorallem als 535d  Aber was bedeutet der Zusatz "A"?


 Audomaddisch


----------



## Zoon (21. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich nicht zu reparieren oder ist der Schaden zu hoch?



Wenn so ein durchschnittlicher Feuerwehr LKW ungebremst draufrauscht wohl nicht.  Aber im Einsatz waren die nicht oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juli 2012)

Pics or didn't happen. 

Aber dir ist nichts passiert?


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich nicht zu reparieren oder ist der Schaden zu hoch?


 
Die Schadenhöhe tippe ich auf ~ 9.000 - 11.000 €, also fast den Zeitwert des Fahrzeugs. Daher wird eine Reparatur grenzwertig. Ich habe aber auch keine Lust mehr auf ein Auto mit so einem dicken Hecktreffer. Traurig bin ich aber dennoch, denn mein Auto war zu 100% so, wie ich es haben wollte - zwar nicht mehr das Neueste, aber eben ein Teil von mir.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Stadt / Feuerwehr (bzw. deren Versicherung) zahlt den Schaden?



Das Fahrzeug war ausgemustert und über 30 Jahre alt (in der Größe eines Schlauchwagens mit H-Kennzeichen), daher zahlt glücklicherweise nicht die Stadt, sondern eine normale Haftpflichtversicherung. Wenn jemandem mal von einem öffentlichen Fahrzeug Schaden zugefügt wird, wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Geld eintreiben. Da wird alles 10x hinterfragt und über die Zahlungsmoral muss ich sicher nicht reden.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Pics or didn't happen.
> 
> Aber dir ist nichts passiert?



Passiert ist keinem etwas Ernstes.Glücklicherweise ist der Radfahrer nur deshalb gestürzt, weil er voll in die Eisen gegangen ist und nicht mit meinem Auto kollidiert. Eine kleine offene Fleischwunde an der Hand war alles. Die Kollisionsgeschwindigkeit betrug ~ 20 - 25 km/h - Bilder mag ich aber im Internet nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Juli 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...Wenn jemandem mal von einem öffentlichen Fahrzeug Schaden zugefügt wird, wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Geld eintreiben. Da wird alles 10x hinterfragt und über die Zahlungsmoral muss ich sicher nicht reden...



Kenne ich...
Meine Ex-Freundin ist auf Gemeindegrund im Winter hingefallen weil nicht geräumt / gestreut war.
Hat nix gekriegt und die Gemeinde hat sich wie ein Ar***loch verhalten


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Juli 2012)

Malzeit! Mercedes A 200 Turbo Autotronic 0-200 km/h - YouTube


----------



## orca113 (22. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich klinke mich mal ein:

Suche einen Hersteller von Car Hifi etwa wie Eton der sowas aufs Auto zugeschnittenes an Boxen anbietet. Eton zum beispiel hat das hier: 

Systeme o. Verstärker - Upgrade Audio - Produkte - Eton GmbH

Möchte aber gerne etwas Preise vergleichen,daher wüsste ich gerne mehr Made in Germany Hersteller die sowas in der richtung anbieten..Von Eton hatte ich mal was in meinem alten Wagen und das war echt gutes Zeug.

Jetzt hat meine Box in meinem Golf V ne Macke aber bevor ich die jetzt von VW ersetzen lasse nehem ich dies jetzt zum Anlass mir etwas zu gönnen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Juli 2012)

@orca: Ich hab in meinem auto 2-wege-Speaker von Audiosystem drin und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist auch n deutscher hersteller  
@8800GT: Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die autotronic so fährt, mutter bekommt nächste woche auch wieder ne a-klasse dieses mal auch mit autotronic. Vorher hatte sie eine mit "normaler" automatik.
Allerdings bekommt sie den 160CDI, also nicht gerade die sportlichste variante  Dafür mit fast voller bude...
Aber es ist wahnsinn was die autos an wert verlieren, das ist n jahreswagen den wir kaufen, 8tkm, knappes jahr alt, neupreis um die 29000€. Jetzt kostet er weniger als die hälfte  Wobei ich die Mercedes-Jahreswagen noch deutlich günstiger bekomme da meine firma in der ich arbeite zu daimler gehört. Da gibts die jahreswägen spottbillig, soweit man das bei Mercedes sagen kann ^^


----------



## Neox (22. Juli 2012)

Mein Nachbar hat sich ein neuen 911er Carrera 4S gekauft. Richtig geiles Ding, aber leider außerhalb meiner finanziellen Möglichkeit... 

Er hat mich mal mitgenommen, da standen wir an einer Ampel mit 2 Spuren. Neben uns ein Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X. Er hat voll raufgetreten und den Porsche stehen lassen. Ich hab gedacht ich werde nicht mehr...  

Dann haben wir an der nächsten Ampel angehalten und ihn gefragt, was der denn für eine Maschine drin hat. Der Typ meinte auf ca 650PS getuned. Mein Nachbar ist in seinem Porsche zusammengesunken....  

Epischer Moment.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Juli 2012)

naja, dafür ist der motor im lancer wohl alles andere als standfest, und der im porsche reißt locker 200tkm runter und läuft immer noch einwandfrei


----------



## Neox (22. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, dafür ist der motor im lancer wohl alles andere als standfest, und der im porsche reißt locker 200tkm runter und läuft immer noch einwandfrei


 
Gut, ich denke kaum, dass man mit dem Porsche 200000 km fährt. Bei einem Spritverbrauch von rund 16l bei schnellerer Fahrweise würd ich das aufjedenfall nicht tun, gut der Lancer wird noch mehr brauchen..


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Juli 2012)

da irrst du dich aber, guck mal die gebrauchtwagenportale durch , da gibts nicht selten porsche die über 200tkm drauf haben. Ein porsche ist ja kein auto dass man nach 8 jahren verschrottet, die laufen oft 20 jahre und mehr, und einige porsche werden ja auch als alltagsauto benutzt. Gibt genug leute denen 15liter verbrauch nichts ausmacht


----------



## Neox (22. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> da irrst du dich aber, guck mal die gebrauchtwagenportale durch , da gibts nicht selten porsche die über 200tkm drauf haben. Ein porsche ist ja kein auto dass man nach 8 jahren verschrottet, die laufen oft 20 jahre und mehr, und einige porsche werden ja auch als alltagsauto benutzt. Gibt genug leute denen 15liter verbrauch nichts ausmacht


 
Nein, ich glaube dir ja, dass man mit so einer Kiste 200tkm fahren kann. Doch ich glaube, es ist eher seltener, da es wenige, aufgrund des hohen Spritverbrauches, tun.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Juli 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube dir ja, dass man mit so einer Kiste 200tkm fahren kann. Doch ich glaube, es ist eher seltener, da es wenige, aufgrund des hohen Spritverbrauches, tun.


 
Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass wer sich von einem Kaufpreis im sechstelligen Bereich nicht abschrecken lässt, sich die paar Kröten fürs Tanken auch noch leisten kann.


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Die "Aufhängung" für die Heckschürze sieht aber nicht aus, als würde sie was halten mit den kurzen Winkeln.



Die andere hing über 1 Jahr da ohne Probleme, aber kann man nun nicht ändern. Muss die Karre halt einmal komplett Lackiert werden 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, dafür ist der motor im lancer wohl alles andere als standfest,



Sagt wer? Man kann ohne Probleme Standfeste 650PS aus der Maschine holen wenn man bereit ist etwas zu investieren.


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @8800GT: Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die autotronic so fährt, mutter bekommt nächste woche auch wieder ne a-klasse dieses mal auch mit autotronic. Vorher hatte sie eine mit "normaler" automatik.
> Allerdings bekommt sie den 160CDI, also nicht gerade die sportlichste variante  Dafür mit fast voller bude...
> Aber es ist wahnsinn was die autos an wert verlieren, das ist n jahreswagen den wir kaufen, 8tkm, knappes jahr alt, neupreis um die 29000€. Jetzt kostet er weniger als die hälfte  Wobei ich die Mercedes-Jahreswagen noch deutlich günstiger bekomme da meine firma in der ich arbeite zu daimler gehört. Da gibts die jahreswägen spottbillig, soweit man das bei Mercedes sagen kann ^^


 Naja, zum A200T passst die Autotronic ganz gut. Hält sich schön im passenden Bereich auf und hält ihn bei Vollgas konstant am Leistungsmaximum.
Bin aber auch mal nen A150 und A180cdi gefahren. Dort agierte sie ziemlich träge. Entspannt beschleunigen kann man bei diesen Autos damit sehr gut, aber wenns mal etwas flotter gehen soll, wirken sie mit dem Getriebe sehr angestrengt. Beim 160er cdi wird dieser Effekt noch extremer sein. Der A200T ist ja auch die einzige Aklasse die im Vergleich zum Schalter in der Beschleunigung vom Automatikgetriebe profitiert. Die anderen sind teils deutlich langsamer.
Bei den Dieseln kommt das Problem hinzu, dass die Drehzahl bei Vollgas in Bereiche rutscht, in denen der Diesel kaum Leistung hat. Daher immer schauen, dass man sich so zwischen 2 und 4k U/min aufhält.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ABqpl60Hs


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Juli 2012)

jo bin echt mal gespannt, man kann beim Autotronic soweit ich weiss ja auch "schalten", nur wie die reaktionszeit wohl ist?
Aber ich denke die autotronic ist schon sehr komfortabel, da halt überhaupt keine zugkraftunterbrechung und daher auch keine "rücke" entstehen


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Malzeit! Mercedes A 200 Turbo Autotronic 0-200 km/h - YouTube


 
Das haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, gefühlt kommt mir das doch einiges langsamer vor als meine 190PS. Wieviel wiegt die A-Klasse so? An das Getriebe muss man sich wohl gewöhnen oder? Wäre für mich irgendwie sehr verwirrend und ich würde wohl öfters schalten wollen 

Edit: Also so bis 120km/h geht er schon recht ordentlich, darüber wirkt das ziemlich zäh oder kommt das von der Kamerapersektive?


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> jo bin echt mal gespannt, man kann beim Autotronic soweit ich weiss ja auch "schalten", nur wie die reaktionszeit wohl ist?
> Aber ich denke die autotronic ist schon sehr komfortabel, da halt überhaupt keine zugkraftunterbrechung und daher auch keine "rücke" entstehen


 Die Reaktionszeit ist gut, da kann man nicht meckern.


Riverna schrieb:


> Das haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, gefühlt kommt mir das doch einiges langsamer vor als meine 190PS. Wieviel wiegt die A-Klasse so? An das Getriebe muss man sich wohl gewöhnen oder? Wäre für mich irgendwie sehr verwirrend und ich würde wohl öfters schalten wollen
> 
> Edit: Also so bis 120km/h geht er schon recht ordentlich, darüber wirkt das ziemlich zäh oder kommt das von der Kamerapersektive?


 
also bis 160 finde ich ihn sehr flott, ist auf Augenhöhe mit nem 6er gti oder dem neuen x3 3.0d, selbst bis 
180. Und sogar schneller als ein 1.23d.
ab 180 macht sich einfach die Höhe bemerkbar, man darf nicht vergessen was das für ein Auto ist. 
Gewicht liegt bei knapp 1,3 Tonnen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Juli 2012)

Der cw Wert der a Klasse ist nun auch nicht sehr Performancefördernd


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Der cw Wert der a Klasse ist nun auch nicht sehr Performancefördernd


Ich glaube garnicht mal dass der soo schlecht ist. Die Stirnfläche ist zwar groß, die Form davon aber ziemlich Windschnittig. 
Nach der erstbesten Liste im I-Net steht sie mit 0,31 bzw. 0,29 jedenfalls nicht besonders schlecht da:
Groe Cw-Werte-Sammlung von Autos und ... zum Mitmachen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Man kann ohne Probleme Standfeste 650PS aus der Maschine holen wenn man bereit ist etwas zu investieren.



Aus dem Supra motor kann man ja auch ohne weiteres die Leistung bekommen, jedoch ist das Kurvenfahren sehr abenteuerlich, wenn man rausbeschleunigt und allgemein die Leistung zu verwalten 
z.B. hier Jrm racing supra 9000rpm 760hp road play - YouTube 
bzw. Jimmy's Supra (0-300) - YouTube 

Und wer sich einen Porsche kauft, achtet nicht zu allererst auf die Leistung, sondern z.B. auf's Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:
			
		

> also bis 160 finde ich ihn sehr flott, ist *auf Augenhöhe* mit nem 6er gti oder dem *neuen x3 3.0d*, selbst bis
> 180.


----------



## ich558 (23. Juli 2012)

whoosaa schrieb:


>


 
Dito


----------



## Hübie (23. Juli 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube garnicht mal dass der soo schlecht ist. Die Stirnfläche ist zwar groß, die Form davon aber ziemlich Windschnittig.
> Nach der erstbesten Liste im I-Net steht sie mit 0,31 bzw. 0,29 jedenfalls nicht besonders schlecht da:
> Groe Cw-Werte-Sammlung von Autos und ... zum Mitmachen


 
Stimmt die Liste denn? Mein Volvo S60 steht da mit einem Strömungswiderstand von 0,613 drin (0.28Cw*2,19m²). Dachte immer der ist mehr wie eine Schrankwand 

Hab Frauchen neulich gezwungen ihren fahrenden Viehstall sauber zu machen. Nun sind unsere Elche wieder straßentauglich (hab die Bilder mal noch etwas verwaschen ):
Meiner------------------Ihrer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


>


 
Schau dir einfach Videos auf YouTube von 0-200 an bzw schau auf die Messwerte. Diese decken sich exakt mit meiner Aussage.

Edit: Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LV-AJqsC9U&feature=youtu.be
Hab sogar den schnelleren von beiden X3 auf Youtube genommen, der langsamere braucht auf 200 etwa 2 Sekunden länger.

Und noch was: Der 6er GTI nimmt dem X3 auf 200 sogar 2 Sekunden ab. Soviel dazu.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2012)

Das Problem bei deinem Video ist das du nicht stehend startest, zumindestens bist du bei dem Video schon bei ca 5kmh - 7kmh. Macht zwar keinen riesen Unterschied am Ende aber es kann eben zu einem Unterschied führen. Wobei es mich auch nicht wundert das deine A-Klasse genau so schnell ist wie ein X3 3.0d, immerhin hast du nur 10PS weniger aber dafür bestimmt 600 bis 700 Kilo weniger Gewicht. Selbst der X5 M50d hatte damals schon arge Probleme an mir vorbei zu kommen und hat es erst ab 180km/h geschafft. Ich mein die Teile mögen zwar fast 400PS haben, aber was bringt ihnen das bei einem Gewicht von knapp 1 Tonnen? Abgesehen davon braucht selbst der M50d mit seinen 380PS 5.4 Sekunden auf 100km/h, da sieht man schon das die Teile nicht zum Rennen gefahren gemacht sind.

Ich halte es für absolut glaubwürdig das ein A200 genau so oder gar schneller ist als so eine X3 Feile. Wobei Whoosaa und ich558 wohl eher deinen Posting wegen der Augenhöhe lustig fanden, nicht zwangsläufig das mit der Leistung.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2012)

Hä? Ist die A-Klasse getunt, oder was?
Ansonsten hat sie 193 PS und fährt laut Werksangabe in 7,3 auf 100. Der X3 30d hat 258 PS, und ist in 6,2 auf 100. Wie kommt man bitte auf die Idee, die beiden zu vergleichen??

Ansonsten kann 8800 gerne nach Stuttgart kommen, und wir fahren das ganze aus..



8800 GT schrieb:


> Und noch was: Der 6er GTI nimmt dem X3 auf 200 sogar 2 Sekunden ab. Soviel dazu.


 
???
Redest du vom alten X3? Oder wie kommst du auf solche Fabelwerte?


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich rede vom alten X3 mit knapp 200PS. Und da hat die A-Klasse durchaus eine realistische Chance, die X3 Feile wiegt doch gefühlt 4 Tonnen.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> also bis 160 finde ich ihn sehr flott, ist auf Augenhöhe mit nem 6er gti oder dem *neuen* x3 3.0d, selbst bis
> 180. Und sogar schneller als ein 1.23d.


 
Siehe oben.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Hä? Ist die A-Klasse getunt, oder was?
> Ansonsten hat sie 193 PS und fährt laut Werksangabe in 7,3 auf 100. Der X3 30d hat 258 PS, und ist in 6,2 auf 100. Wie kommt man bitte auf die Idee, die beiden zu vergleichen??
> 
> Ansonsten kann 8800 gerne nach Stuttgart kommen, und wir fahren das ganze aus..
> ...


Ich rede vom neue X3, ist ja wohl auch der im Video. Warum ich auf die Idee komme? Wenn ich sehe, dass mein Auto gut beschleunigt, oder evtl einfach gut im Futter steht und dadurch Werte von Autos mit mehr PS erreicht, warum dann nicht? Die Aklasse hat im Vergleich zum X3 einen Gewichtsvorteil von über 500! kg. Zudem hat der X3 Allrad, was ihm zwar beim Start hilft, aber obenraus auch etwas Leistung kostet. 
Wie meinst du denn ist es dem 6er GTI, welcher immerhin 100kg schwerer ist als meiner, möglich, dem X3 auf 180 schon 2 sekunden davon zu fahren? Ich beziehe mich hier auf Testwerte, nicht auf Videos.
Und nach stuttgart brauche ich nicht zu kommen, darfst mal raten, was unser Nachbar für ein Auto fährt.


Und der alte X3 3.0d mit 218 PS hätte nun nichtmal den Hauch einer Chance.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2012)

Für unrealistisch halte ich das ganze auch nicht, vorallem da ich 7.3 Sekunden für einen A200 schon bisschen langsam finde. Sind das wirklich die Daten von Mercedes?


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Juli 2012)

Sind die Daten von Mercedes, jap. 7,5 sind für die Handschaltung angegeben.
Kommt halt auch drauf an was man für einen Start hat, was für einen Untergrund usw. Habe insgesamt 4 0-100 Videos gemacht. Das schlechteste bei "pessimistischer" Messweise ergab 6,8 bis 100, das beste 6,3. Eben je nach Fahrbahn. Die Strecken sind eben.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2012)

Die Werte sind von Mercedes, ja. Der Turbo ist bestimmt ein gutes Auto, keine Frage. Aber man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Bei annähernd gleichem Leistungsgewicht (6,7 kg/PS A-Klasse vs. 7 kg/PS X3) hat der X mehr als das doppelte Drehmoment, plus Allrad & 8-Gang-Automat. Offizielle MB-Angabe wie gesagt 7,3 - sorry, 6,4 kann ich dir da einfach nicht abnehmen, kein Hersteller bewertet sein Auto so dermaßen unter, vor allem beim sportlichen Top-Modell, dort eher das Gegenteil. Um das zu bestätigen, AMS Einzeltest A200 Turbo: 8,3s. Golf VI GTI E35 (leicht stärker als der normale) 6,6s, X3 6,2s. 0-200 Zeit finde ich leider keine vom A200, aber 0-160: A200 18,9s, X3 16,7s, GTI E35 14,7s.

Das sind natürlich alles nur Zahlenspiele, manche mögen sich in der A-Klasse wohler fühlen, da mit Sicherheit agiler, andere bevorzugen viel Blech um sich, aber wir sollten doch bitte bei den Fakten bleiben. Handmessungen gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Juli 2012)

Ich kann halt nur von meinem sprechen, habe diverse Videos gemacht und vergleiche nun. Kann ja wirklich sein, dass meiner mehr PS hat als angegeben ( kommt bei Turbos ja nicht selten vor), aber ich kann halt nur das bewerten, was ich sehe.

Zum AMS Einzeltest: Die 8,3 sekunden sind warsch mit dem handschalter entstanden. Habe dazu ein Video auf Youtube gefunden. Wenn man mein Start nicht höllisch aufpasst, gehen die Reifen einfach bis 50 durch und das ASR regelt die Leistung weg. Anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären.
Wenn mir jemand mal eine Performancebox ausleiht teste ich das gerne nochmal.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neSdfet4Ivw&list=UUR4cs-SvvVd6DGaoBrCQ8rA&index=3&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTZ-AXs90Us&list=UUR4cs-SvvVd6DGaoBrCQ8rA&index=2&feature=plcp Ab 7.15
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otBKiJhi8pg&feature=youtu.be


Edit: Beim AMS Test ist von 8,2 s die Rede. Zudem ist es tatsächlich ein handschalter UND die 50kg schwerere Limousine


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2012)

Hübie schrieb:


> Stimmt die Liste denn? Mein Volvo S60 steht da mit einem Strömungswiderstand von 0,613 drin (0.28Cw*2,19m²). Dachte immer der ist mehr wie eine Schrankwand


Alles was nach dem 850 kam war cw mäßig eigentlich erstaunlich gut optimiert. Zumindest deutlich besser als man es von der Schrankwandoptik vermuten würde. Ob die Liste wirklich stimmt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Findet sich halt schnell über Google.


> Hab Frauchen neulich gezwungen ihren fahrenden Viehstall sauber zu machen. Nun sind unsere Elche wieder straßentauglich (hab die Bilder mal noch etwas verwaschen ):


Mein Elch wurde am Wochenende auch geschrubbt. Und anscheinend hat da bei der letzten Inspektion jemand mit Bremsenreiniger o.Ä. an den Händen die Beifahrertür zu gemacht. Den Fingerabdruck wieder weg zu polieren hat ein paar Schichten Lack gekostet .


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute, mein Bruder will sich in näherer Zukunft einen 5er Golf GTI kaufen, mit der 200PS Maschine halt.
Wie viel sollte oder darf denn so ein Auto mit Baujahr 2005 kosten, in gutem Zustand versteht sich?


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Juli 2012)

Je nachdem welche Austattung und ob mit oder ohne DSG.


----------



## seventyseven (23. Juli 2012)

Locker seine 10k oder auch mehr.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juli 2012)

Detailansicht - Übersicht

Kann grad leider nur einen mobile link posten, aber ich denke wenn man das "m" wegmacht sollet es auch gehen
Also der wäre es eventuell.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juli 2012)

Ok, werds dann mal ansprechen


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Juli 2012)

bei so kisten wie nem GTI wprde ich mir auf jeden fall immer ne liste mit genaueren infos der bisherigen halter geben lassen/ halt infos über sie erfragen wenn du das auto von nem händler kaufen willst. Bei privatkauf siehste die person ja eh persönlich. Aufpassen auf jeden fall wenn das auto hauptsächlich von "jungen wilden" bewegt wurde und die laufleistung schon recht hoch ist. über 100tkm würde ich auf keinen fall kaufen.... 5er golfs sollte es genügend aus erster hand geben, das ist natürlich wünschenswert 
Und achte darauf das wirklich alles original ist und nichts verbastelt oder gar getuned


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juli 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Beim 5er GTI soll es nen paar Probleme mit der Steuerkette geben habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen.


 
Das wäre relativ erstaunlich, vor allem da der Ver Golf keine Steuerkette hat. Die kam erst mit dem VIer GTi in Form des EA888.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Juli 2012)

jo vom motor her ist der 5er GTi schon gut, probleme sind soweit ich weiss recht selten. Trotzdem sollte die laufleistung nicht zu hoch sein wenn du noch ne weile spass mit der kiste haben willst


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2012)

Gut, dann wars der 6er. Sorry, mir geisterte da was im Kopf herum...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Juli 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gut, dann wars der 6er. Sorry, mir geisterte da was im Kopf herum...


 
Auch beim VIer ist es relativ unkritisch, da die Steuerketten-Affäre primär den 1.4 TSi betrifft. Vom 2 Liter (EA888) sind so gut wie keine Fälle bekannt.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Sind die Daten von Mercedes, jap. 7,5 sind für die Handschaltung angegeben.
> Kommt halt auch drauf an was man für einen Start hat, was für einen Untergrund usw. Habe insgesamt 4 0-100 Videos gemacht. Das schlechteste bei "pessimistischer" Messweise ergab 6,8 bis 100, das beste 6,3. Eben je nach Fahrbahn. Die Strecken sind eben.


 
Müsste meinen auch mal testen, das einzige was ich habe ist ein 0 - 140km/h und da bin ich mit 1500U/Min los gefahren. Trotzdem habe ich "nur" zwischen 13 und 14 Sekunden gebraucht, genaueres kann ich nicht sagen sieht man durch die blöde Kamerapersektive so gut wie gar nicht. Bei 100km/h bin ich bei ca 6.5 Sekunden bis 7 Sekunden, aber wie gesagt bin fast mit Standgas angefahren. War der erste Start mit der neuen Stage 2 Kupplung...  Seh gerade du kommst aus Mannheim, da ist immer das 100NX Treffen. Vielleicht sieht man sich da mal auf der Autobahn...


----------



## Neox (23. Juli 2012)

Was haltet ihr von den neuen Matt Lackierungen?

Auf der Ami hab ich ein neuen BMW 6er in Bronze Matt gesehen. Sah super aus.  genau dieses Fahrzeug hatte der Herr Malmedie im Grip test.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2012)

Kommt auf die Farbe an... hab ja meinen Sunny mattweiß lackiert und würde es nicht nochmal tun.


----------



## Neox (23. Juli 2012)

Was hast du denn für ein Fahrzeugmodell?


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2012)

Der Koffer hier:


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Juli 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den neuen Matt Lackierungen?
> 
> Auf der Ami hab ich ein neuen BMW 6er in Bronze Matt gesehen. Sah super aus.  genau dieses Fahrzeug hatte der Herr Malmedie im Grip test.


 
Sind ja nicht direkt Matt-Farben, sondern ein Zwischending, heißen ja auch "Frozen". (BMW 6er - Frozen Bronze metallic)
Ich finde sie auch absolut nice.  Würde sie mir allerdings glaube ich nie zulegen - wenn du einmal einen Kratzer drin hast, kriegt man den nur schwer wieder raus, polieren geht ja nicht. Musst du zum Händler für fahren.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZUzvhhyGR8


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juli 2012)

Die Farbe erinnert mich stark an den hier. Ich dachte immer das ist ein ganz "normaler" matter Lack.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Juli 2012)

Das sieht tatsächlich ähnich aus, aber auch nicht wirklich wie ein normaler Mattlack. Ich glaube, das ist relativ schwer zu beschreiben, man muss es optisch vergleichen, aber afaik besteht ein erkennbarer Unterschied.


----------



## Falk (24. Juli 2012)

Die BMW Farbe ist wirklich sehr nett, auch live. Würde ich einen BWM kaufen, würde ich das glaube ich dazu ordern (also je nach Auto natürlich. Den M3 habe ich in der Farbe aber auch schon mal live gesehen).

Im Moment muss ich mir erstmal überlegen, was ich mit den ganzen kleinen Steinschlägen auf der Motorhaube mache...


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2012)

Ich muss mich auch nun entscheiden welche Farbe mein künftiger Alltagswagen wird... ich hätte schon gerne wieder einen matten Lack, aber jeden Tag die Karre waschen geht mir echt auf den Wecker


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Juli 2012)

@ falk schonmal an einen haubra gedacht ? sieht zwar nen bissle affig aus, aber die neulakierung bzw die kosten für ne vernünftige smart repair sparste dir dadurch


----------



## JC88 (25. Juli 2012)

So ein Haubenbra bringt mehr nachteile als vorteile. Da Sammelt sich schön der Staub und Dreck drunter, zusammen mit Kondens- oder Regenwasser ist das ein feines Schleifmittel was bei jeder Fahrt die kleinen Steinschläge schön rausschleift (samt Lack)


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> @ falk schonmal an einen haubra gedacht ? sieht zwar nen bissle affig aus, aber die neulakierung bzw die kosten für ne vernünftige smart repair sparste dir dadurch



 Affig ist gut.......ich bekomme jedes mal nen lachanfall wenn ich sowas sehe......ich meine kleine Steinschäge sind nicht hübsch........ABER bevor ich mir so ein Teil an das Auto schnalle, müsste es schon Hinkelsteine regnen!


----------



## Falk (25. Juli 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Affig ist gut.......ich bekomme jedes mal nen lachanfall wenn ich sowas sehe......ich meine kleine Steinschäge sind nicht hübsch........ABER bevor ich mir so ein Teil an das Auto schnalle, müsste es schon Hinkelsteine regnen!


 
Ja, das würde ich auch so unterschreiben - Haubenbra (alleine die Wortschöpfung ) ist keine Option, da geb ich lieber irgendwann Geld aus und lass den Wagen komplett überlackieren.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2012)

Jetzt kommts.....ich habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es Leute gibt die die Dinger vom reinen Aussehen her, voll *cool* finden.


----------



## Mosed (25. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht. Habe gestern noch gedacht: "Schreibe ich jetzt hin, dass er bitte nicht so einen peinlichen Motorhauben-BH nutzen soll?" 

Ich achte ja auch auf mein Auto, aber es ist immer noch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, bei dem gewisse Gebrauchsspuren Natur der Sache sind - und ein paar Steinschläge sind definiv hübscher als so ein Überzug. Der die Aerodynamik sicherlich auch nicht besser macht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Juli 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Habe gestern noch gedacht: "Schreibe ich jetzt hin, dass er bitte nicht so einen peinlichen Motorhauben-BH nutzen soll?"
> 
> Ich achte ja auch auf mein Auto, aber es ist immer noch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, bei dem gewisse Gebrauchsspuren Natur der Sache sind - und ein paar Steinschläge sind definiv hübscher als so ein Überzug. Der die Aerodynamik sicherlich auch nicht besser macht.


 
nein aber den Verkaufspreis falls du dein Auto mal verkaufen willst...

hier in der Schweiz fahren viele mit Hauben-bra's rum, warum nicht bei einem 100 000 Euro wagen


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juli 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Die BMW Farbe ist wirklich sehr nett, auch live. Würde ich einen BWM kaufen, würde ich das glaube ich dazu ordern (also je nach Auto natürlich. Den M3 habe ich in der Farbe aber auch schon mal live gesehen).
> 
> Im Moment muss ich mir erstmal überlegen, was ich mit den ganzen kleinen Steinschlägen auf der Motorhaube mache...


Ich würde da zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, und die Karre matt folieren lassen. Kostet vermutlich sogar weniger als die Sonderlackierung, und bei Steinschlägen leidet erst mal nur die Folie.
Die Matt-Metallic-Optik sollte es da ja auch geben.


----------



## Riverna (25. Juli 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommts.....ich habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es Leute gibt die die Dinger vom reinen Aussehen her, voll *cool* finden.


 
Gibt auch Leute die sich "Tuningteile" bei ATU oder D&W kaufen, dass sind meistens die selben Leute die auch einen Haubenbra fahren. Da lackiere ich lieber alle 2 Jahre meine Front und die Motorhaube, bevor ich mit so einem Haubenkondom durch die Gegend fahre.


----------



## Mosed (25. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> nein aber den Verkaufspreis falls du dein Auto mal verkaufen willst...
> 
> hier in der Schweiz fahren viele mit Hauben-bra's rum, warum nicht bei einem 100 000 Euro wagen



1. Es gibt Smart repair
2. Wer ein Auto für 100.000€ kauft, hat erst erst recht Geld für die Reparatur
3. Wer achtet auf winzige Steinschläge beim Autokauf? Sofern es nicht auf den ersten Blick auffällt, wird sicherlich kaum jemand auf die Motorhaube achten.

Ich habe bis jetzt nur ältere Autos und Autos im Bereich von VW Golf mit den Hauben-Bras gesehen. Wer ein schickes Auto (erst recht bei Preisen im Bereich 100.000€) kauft wäre dämlich, wenn er da so eine Verschandelung anbringt.

Man denke an einen Audi R8 oder 5er BMW mit so nem Bra.


----------



## Riverna (25. Juli 2012)

Vorallem beschädigt ein Haubenbra den Lack wesentlich mehr, als es die kleinen Steinchen von der Straße könnten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute die sich "Tuningteile" bei ATU oder D&W kaufen, dass sind meistens die selben Leute die auch einen Haubenbra fahren. Da lackiere ich lieber alle 2 Jahre meine Front und die Motorhaube, bevor ich mit so einem Haubenkondom durch die Gegend fahre.



Du hast noch Hornbach und Praktiker vergessen 
Ich finde die Teile auch sehr abstoßend. Wie kann man sich denn so ein Ding auf die Motorhabe machen lassen  Und was zur Hölle sind denn die Dinger, die da so hoch stehen 

Fazit: Die Bra's () sind hässlich und verschandeln nahezu jedes Auto


----------



## Balomanja (26. Juli 2012)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Fazit: Die Bra's () sind hässlich und verschandeln nahezu jedes Auto [/QUOTE]

Es gibt auch Ausnahmen???


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2012)

Balomanja schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Ausnahmen???


 
Ja, Autos die schon von sich aus potthässlich sind und nicht hässlicher zu bekommen sind


----------



## Balomanja (26. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, Autos die schon von sich aus potthässlich sind und nicht hässlicher zu bekommen sind



Haha, schon möglich...
Wie auch immer kann ich mich der hier vorherrschenden Meinung nur anschließen, diese "Steinschlagschützer" sind wirklich grausam fürs Auge! 
Trotzdem scheint das viele nicht abzuhalten, ich muss sie zumindest immernoch regelmäßig sehen...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt Smart repair
> 2. Wer ein Auto für 100.000€ kauft, hat erst erst recht Geld für die Reparatur
> 3. Wer achtet auf winzige Steinschläge beim Autokauf? Sofern es nicht auf den ersten Blick auffällt, wird sicherlich kaum jemand auf die Motorhaube achten.
> 
> ...



Ja und? Hast ja auch eine hässliche Handyhülle am phone

Und wer nicht mal auf den Lack schaut beim Autokauf, der wird wohl auch nicht unter den Wagen oder das Serviceheft begutachten... diese Leute wären dann wohl auch schlicht unfähig einen Hauben-bra überhaupt zu montieren


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja und? Hast ja auch eine hässliche Handyhülle am phone


 
Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas?


 
Ich, und das hat meinem iPhone schon oft das Leben gerettet 
Allerdings eine ganz schlichte Hülle, nicht mit Hunderten von Farben oder mit Kunstedelsteinen


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juli 2012)

Dann gehts ja  .
Ich nutze meins seit je her "pur", sieht für mich schöner aus.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Juli 2012)

Mal sehn, ob ich mit meinem Golf IV 1.4l, Benzin, noch nach Hause komme.  Der Kilometerstand steht bei 685km, und ich hab noch 1 Strich, wobei es noch 40km sind. Die 700km sah der noch nie. ^^

Maximum waren um die 650-665km. ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2012)

hast ja noch die "Reserve" sollte so 9 Liter betragen, 40km ist ja wirklich nicht viel

Wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Glück *lol*


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann gehts ja  .
> Ich nutze meins seit je her "pur", sieht für mich schöner aus.


 
Deswegen hab ich die Invisible Shield Folie auf Vorder- und Rückseite. Kostet 20€ ist aber genial 

In ein paar Wochen werd ich wohl endlich ein Auto bekommen. Aufgrund gewisser Umstände muss ich mich jedoch zwischen einem Audi und Subaru entscheiden. Was haltet ihr vom Subaru Impreza?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juli 2012)

Welcher Audi denn?^^


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2012)

Weiß ich noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich wird es sich auf einen A3 hinauslaufen. TT wäre auch nett aber unpraktisch.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juli 2012)

Neu? Gebraucht?
Musst du dann mal berichten, wie sich das alles entwickelt.  Zum Subaru kann ich leider nix sagen..^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es sich auf einen A3 hinauslaufen.


 
Diesel, Benziner, Baureihe und welcher Motor ?


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juli 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Mal sehn, ob ich mit meinem Golf IV 1.4l, Benzin, noch nach Hause komme.  Der Kilometerstand steht bei 685km, und ich hab noch 1 Strich, wobei es noch 40km sind. Die 700km sah der noch nie. ^^
> 
> Maximum waren um die 650-665km. ^^


 
Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen die Tanknadel übereinstimmend mit "Leer". Hat aber zum Glück noch bis nach hause gereicht  Das kommt davon wenn man Langstrecke mit Vollgas fährt.


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2012)

Weiß ich alles noch nicht genau. Bj sollte aber nicht unter 2007 sein da mir die alten Modell einfach nicht gefallen. Diesel oder Benzin ist in erster Linie egal sollte jedenfalls nicht der schwächste Motor sein. 2.0 TDI wäre genial


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Juli 2012)

Bei mir brauchte der Golf auch mal seine 9,5L, da fuhr ich dann mit ~525km tanken. 

Bei 712km sagte er mir dann, "Bitte Tanken". Bei 728,1km hab ich 50,89L getankt, das kann sich ja sehen lassen. 6,98l / 100km 

Weils so schön war, hab ich ihm gleich 52,01 gegeben, dabei wollte ich 52,00 machen. 

Da sagt noch mal einer, Benzin braucht mehr als Diesel.

Fahr ja auch Innerorts mit der 5ten, und schalte auch bei 2.500 - 3.000U/min. ^^

Übrigens, es sind 5L Reserve.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juli 2012)

Wieviele Pferde "macht" er denn mit 6,98 l/ 100 km ?


----------



## 8800 GT (27. Juli 2012)

Nach einem schönen Ritt über die Autobahn noch ein Bildchen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STSLeon (27. Juli 2012)

Pfui stehen da die Felgen weiter über die Reifen raus... Das geht ja null


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Nach einem schönen Ritt über die Autobahn noch ein Bildchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für einen Motor hat der denn ? 530d ?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Juli 2012)

Seid ihr in die Vergangenheit gereist, oder warum ist das Bild so hässlich grün? 

Ansonsten.. die Felgen muss man mögen. Wäre nichts für mich - dafür ist immerhin nichts anderes verbastelt.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was für einen Motor hat der denn ? 530d ?


 535d mit Chip.


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Seid ihr in die Vergangenheit gereist, oder warum ist das Bild so hässlich grün?
> 
> Ansonsten.. die Felgen muss man mögen. Wäre nichts für mich - dafür ist immerhin nichts anderes verbastelt.


Ohja, die Felgen kann ich auch nicht leiden. Sind auch zu groß. Ist der Wagen von meinem Vater.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieviele Pferde "macht" er denn mit 6,98 l/ 100 km ?


 
Das will hier denke ich mal keiner wissen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juli 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das will hier denke ich mal keiner wissen.


 
Der Wert für sich sagt nicht soviel aus. 
Sprich bei einer 100 PS Gurke wäre das wenig spektakulär, bei einem 500 PS Boliden wäre es unfassbar.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juli 2012)

meine hat die 100ps maschine, aber man muss trotzdem schon ziemlich sparsam fahren um den wert zu erreichen.
Dafür kann man auch mit Gasfuß relativ sparsam fahren.

Und ich denke es kommt halt am meisten auf die Zylinder an, wenn ich nen 500 PS Auto habe mit 4 Zylindern kommt man bestimmt auch relativ nah an den Wert dran.
In letzter Zeit schalte ich, zumindest auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, bei 2000rpm, reicht voll und ganz bei den Schnarchnasen auf unseren Straßen


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juli 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Und ich denke es kommt halt am meisten auf die Zylinder an, wenn ich nen 500 PS Auto habe mit 4 Zylindern kommt man bestimmt auch relativ nah an den Wert dran.


 
Ob jetzt die Motor innere Reibung der größte Verbrauchsfaktor ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Wenn ich in meine Autohistorie schaue, dann hatte ich mehrere Fahrzeuge welche im Gesamtschnitt bei ca. 10 l/ 100 km lagen, dabei handelte es sich um 4 und 6 Zylinder Fahrzeuge mit und ohne Aufladung, mit Front-, Heck- und Allradantrieb, zwischen 113 und 333 PS  .


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juli 2012)

also 6 Zylinder + Allradantrieb wette ich dass es unmöglich ist den auf unter 8 Liter zu bringen, wahrscheinlich wären da bei sparsamer fahrweise 9,5 bis 10, permanent allrad vorausgesetzt.

Was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde, wäre wenn man in ein und dem selben Auto verschiedene Motoren testet, alle ähnlich aufgebaut.
z.b. 4 zylinder 2l(z.b. 200PS), 6zylinder 3l(300 PS), sowie 8Zylinder 4l(400PS). Alles im verhältnis halt.
Wie sich das auf den Verbrauch auswirkt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> 535d mit Chip.



Dann passt das mit dem Felgen ja auch etwas mehr. Ein 535D hat ja schon ordentlich Qualm ( ich meine knapp 600NM ohne Kennfeldoptimierung beim E60, oder  )


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Juli 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> also 6 Zylinder + Allradantrieb wette ich dass es unmöglich ist den auf unter 8 Liter zu bringen, wahrscheinlich wären da bei sparsamer fahrweise 9,5 bis 10, permanent allrad vorausgesetzt.



Ich habe permanenten Allrad per Kronenraddiffernetial, brauche im Schnitt 10,3 Liter/ 100 km. Bei der sparsamsten Fahrt waren es 8,1 l/ 100 km.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde, wäre wenn man in ein und dem selben Auto verschiedene Motoren testet, alle ähnlich aufgebaut.
> z.b. 4 zylinder 2l(z.b. 200PS), 6zylinder 3l(300 PS), sowie 8Zylinder 4l(400PS). Alles im verhältnis halt.
> Wie sich das auf den Verbrauch auswirkt


 
Bei meinem Modell kann ich es halbwegs genau sagen. Es benötigt mit 211 PS (2 Liter, 4 Zylinder) ca. 9 Liter/ 100 km, mit 333 PS (3 Liter, 6 Zylinder) ca. 10,5 Liter/ 100 km und mit 450 PS (4,2 Liter, 8 Zylinder) ca. 16 Liter/ 100 km.

Was im übrigen auch schön die Differenz zwischen Aufladung und Sauger zeigt, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## 8800 GT (27. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann passt das mit dem Felgen ja auch etwas mehr. Ein 535D hat ja schon ordentlich Qualm ( ich meine knapp 600NM ohne Kennfeldoptimierung beim E60, oder  )


 
Genug Dampf hat er, ja, auch wenn mir die Automatik manchmal nen Ticken zu langsam ist. Hat zwar in jeder Lebenslage Druck, trotzdem ein komisches Gefühl. Läuft auf der Bahn auch gut über 260 (drehzahlmesser geht weiter). Aufm Prüfstand war er nicht, kann daher nix zu Leistung sagen. Verprochen waren 325ps und etwa 620NM. 
Ich find die Bremsen von der Optik her ein Zoll zu groß, 19 hätten auch gereicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juli 2012)

den verbrauch jagt in erster linie (wenn man sonst von gleichen bedingungen ausgeht wie z.b. reibung um auch vergleiche machen zu können) der hubraum hoch, nicht die zylinderzahl. 
Und dass saugmotoren weniger effizient sind als aufgeladene, dass muss man wohl nicht mehr ausdiskutieren 
Als ich am dienstag das neue auto abgeholt hab bin ich  auf nen durchschnittsverbrauch von unter 5 litern gekommen, trotz klimaanlage und ne stunde stau  Großteil war autobahn und etwas stadt+landstrasse.
Fährt sich richtig angenehm, mir gefällt die autotronic sehr gut. Vor allem auf der autobahn ist das auto angenehm zu fahren, 130 kmh, 1900U/min, tempomat rein und runter die bahn


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2012)

Das klingt ja auch mal witzig 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pG2rFjJ2CBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe permanenten Allrad per Kronenraddiffernetial, brauche im Schnitt 10,3 Liter/ 100 km. Bei der sparsamsten Fahrt waren es 8,1 l/ 100 km.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann hast du meine frage schon beantwortet, macht aber schon nen ziemlichen unterschied wie ich finde


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> den verbrauch jagt in erster linie (wenn man sonst von gleichen bedingungen ausgeht wie z.b. reibung um auch vergleiche machen zu können) der hubraum hoch, nicht die zylinderzahl.
> Und dass saugmotoren weniger effizient sind als aufgeladene, dass muss man wohl nicht mehr ausdiskutieren
> Als ich am dienstag das neue auto abgeholt hab bin ich  auf nen durchschnittsverbrauch von unter 5 litern gekommen, trotz klimaanlage und ne stunde stau  Großteil war autobahn und etwas stadt+landstrasse.
> Fährt sich richtig angenehm, mir gefällt die autotronic sehr gut. Vor allem auf der autobahn ist das auto angenehm zu fahren, 130 kmh, 1900U/min, tempomat rein und runter die bahn


 Schön dass dir die Autotronic gefällt, mag nicht jeder. Ich finds ideal, hat immer den passenden "Gang" parat und fährt sich auch sehr gediegen.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> den verbrauch jagt in erster linie (wenn man sonst von gleichen bedingungen ausgeht wie z.b. reibung um auch vergleiche machen zu können) der hubraum hoch, nicht die zylinderzahl.


 
Nö, der Trend zu wenigen Zylindern kommt ja nicht daher, dass ein 3 oder gar 2 Zylinder so geil klingt, sondern ist, genau wie der Trend zum Turbo, rein Verbrauchsgetrieben. Bsp. BMW beim "2 Liter" Motor (hat der ja schon lange nicht mehr) vor einigen Jahren vom 2,0l/R6 zum 2.2l/R4 mit Verbrauchsvorteil. M5 von 10 auf 8 Zylinder (+Aufladung), M3 von jetzt 8 auf bald 6 Zylinder (+Aufladung) jeweils ebenfalls mit Verbrauchsvorteil (beim M3 nehm ich das jedenfalls an). Der nächste Mini wird dann u.a. 3 Zylinder (+Aufladung) haben und der 1er wohl dann auch nach dessen nächsten Modellwechsel...

Die Reibung bei gleichem Hubraum geht halt mit der Anzahl der Reibflächen runter.

Den Verbrauch jagt u.a. der Trend zu Automaten hoch, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## Player007 (28. Juli 2012)

Mein Autochen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosed (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Den Verbrauch jagt u.a. der Trend zu Automaten hoch, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...



Was nur nicht stimmt. Vor allem DKGs sind meistens verbrauchsärmer als die Handschalter. Bei den Wandlerautomaten unterschiedlich, aber auch nicht mehr so der Unterschied wie früher.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juli 2012)

naja, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: N gutes automatikgetriebe ist sparsamer als n mensch der "schlecht" schalten kann, und umgekehrt 
Normalerweise müsste ein stufenloses getriebe am effizientesten sein, da man bei ner geschwindigkeit die gehalten werden soll die übersetzung beinahe beliebig hochfahren kann. Ich habs gemerkt beim neuen, wie gesagt auf der bahn kann man den sehr spritsparend bewegen, da bei 130 halt gerade mal knappe 2000 U/min anliegen. Da ist man mit nem herkömmlichen getriebe, egal ob DKG, auto oder schalter halt nicht so variabel...


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste ein stufenloses getriebe am effizientesten sein, da man bei ner geschwindigkeit die gehalten werden soll die übersetzung beinahe beliebig hochfahren kann.


 
Ein stufenloses Getriebe kann nie das Effizienteste sein, da es die größten Schlupf und Reibungsverluste hat. Ausserdem orientierte sich die Idee an Motoren welchen nur in einem sehr schmalen Drehzahlband effizient, bzw. Leistungsstark waren. Heute in der Zeit der Leistungs- und Drehmomentplateaus hat sich diese Technik selbst überholt.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was nur nicht stimmt. Vor allem DKGs sind meistens verbrauchsärmer als die Handschalter. Bei den Wandlerautomaten unterschiedlich, aber auch nicht mehr so der Unterschied wie früher.


 
Galub mir das stimmt schon. Ich arbeite als Entwickler in Untergruppenbach und habe sowohl mit Handschaltern als auch mit DKGs und stufenlosen Getrieben genug Erfahrung fernab jeder Katalogwerte und Werbeversprechen um meine Aussage ruhigen Gewissens treffen zu können.

Ein Grund warum die Automaten so gut wegkommen im Katalog liegt an der Prüfvorschrift für die Ermittlung der "offiziellen" Verbräuche. Dort ist es einem Automaten überlassen, wann er in welchen Gang schaltet. Bei nem Handschalter ist der Gang und der Schaltzeitpunkt aber vorgeschrieben. D.h. auch wenn in nem bestimmten Bereich des Tests z.B. der 6. Gang optimaler wäre, ist z.B. der 5. vorgeschrieben. Die richtige Gangwahl ist aber je nach Fahrzeug, Motor und Getriebe individuell. Das führt zu einer klaren Benachteiligung der Handschalter und zu dem Eindruck, diese wären verbrauchstechnisch ein - wenn nicht überholt. Als Beispiel dient z.B. der 1. Smart. Den gabs als "Handschalter" und "Automat" in echt ist das immer das gleiche Getriebe (ein automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe). Im einen Fall hats halt noch nen Knopf dran mit dem einem das Schalten abgenommen wird. Soweit ich mich erinnere war der "Automat" im Normverbrauch 0,4 - 0,5l besser! Gleiche Hardware aber im test gezwungenermaßen mit unterschiedlichen "Programmen" gefahren.

Generell kann ein Automat bei gleicher oder ähnlicher Übersetzung gar nie besser sein als ein Handschalter, weil dessen Wirkungsgrad prinzipbedingt immer besser sein muss.

Wenn ein DKG verbrauchsärmer ist als ein Handschalter, dann nur, weil dessen Spreizung größer ist oder der Fahrer einfach nicht in der Lage ist den optimalen Gang zu wählen. Bei Wandlerautomaten siehts schlechter aus, die sind durch die Bank schlechter als DKGs, sind zwar besser geworden, aber kommen da halt net ran. Z.B. BMW M5 mit DKG braucht in Realität unter gleichen Bedingungen ca. 0,5 - 1l weniger als der mit demselben Motor ausgestattete aber 100PS schwächere 550i mit dem 8 Gang Wandler. Die Spreizungen sind ähnlich (DKG ca. 7,2 / Wandlerautomat ca. 7,1). 

Anderes Beispiel 330d mit Handschalter 1l sparsamer als mit Automat. Gleicher Fahrer, gleiche Bedingungen, gemittelt aus 80tkm!



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: N gutes automatikgetriebe ist sparsamer als n mensch der "schlecht" schalten kann, und umgekehrt
> Normalerweise müsste ein stufenloses getriebe am effizientesten sein, da man bei ner geschwindigkeit die gehalten werden soll die übersetzung beinahe beliebig hochfahren kann. Ich habs gemerkt beim neuen, wie gesagt auf der bahn kann man den sehr spritsparend bewegen, da bei 130 halt gerade mal knappe 2000 U/min anliegen. Da ist man mit nem herkömmlichen getriebe, egal ob DKG, auto oder schalter halt nicht so variabel...


 
Stufenlose Getriebe haben sich u.a. deswegen nicht durchgesetzt, weil die einen so schlechten Wirkungsgrad haben, dass das mit dem theoretischen Vorteil des "optimalen Gangs" nicht ausbügeln lässt. Dazu sind die teuer und anfällig.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein stufenloses Getriebe kann nie das Effizienteste sein, da es die größten Schlupf und Reibungsverluste hat. Ausserdem orientierte sich die Idee an Motoren welchen nur in einem sehr schmalen Drehzahlband effizient, bzw. Leistungsstark waren. Heute in der Zeit der Leistungs- und Drehmomentplateaus hat sich diese Technik selbst überholt.



Fast richtig. Entscheidend ist aber nicht das Drehmomentplateau, das gabs früher bei Turbos auch schon, sondern eher, dass neben den oben genannten Nachteilen, die Muscheldiagramme (das zeigt den spezifischen Verbrauch im Kennfeld) der modernen Motoren "flacher" sind und der Bereich mit einem guten Verbrauch größer. D.h. es kommt gar nicht mehr so sehr darauf an, einen optimalen Punkt zu treffen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juli 2012)

Naja, dass die stufenlosen vom wirkungsgrad am schlechtesten sind stimmt prinzipiell schon. Aber dadurch dass sie die übersetzung halt sehr schnell anpassen können, können sie den nachteil der höheren druck-und förderleistung der pumpe mMn wieder wettmachen. Wie gesagt unser auto fährt damit sehr sparsam, ich werde mal gucken ob ich vergleichswerte vom handschlater finde 
Das stufenlose von ZF wäre schon gut, aber die kunden wollen einfach an ihrem alten muster mit stufen nicht loslassen, obwohl es besser wäre....
Das stufenlose von Audi, na gut dass sich das nicht durchgesetzt hat war klar, denn es war einfach ne murkslösung 

@Zappasek: stimmt nicht so ganz. Anfällig waren wie schon gesagt nur die Stufenlosen von Audi.
Und teuer sind sie nur weil sie noch nicht so lange am markt sind und nicht so viel verkauft werden. Werden mehr davon produziert werden sie auch günstiger. Denn vom materialaufwand sind stufenlose recht günstig, da sind weniger teile drin als z.B. in nem DKG, deshalb ist ein stufenloses auch recht leicht


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Als mitarbeiter bei zf kann ich sagen dass die stufenlosen und voralllem hybrid einen unglaublichen boom haben. Sogar die kupplungsfertigung wird ausgelagert wegen platzmangels zwecks neuer hybridfertigung. 


Wenn ich meinen alten alfa 156 2,5 2004 automatik mit dem neuen s5 vergleiche möcjte ich meinen automatik spritschlucker nie wieder fahren. 
Bin letzte woche den s5 sportback gefahren. Die schaltgänge sind so geschmeidig. Und wenn man erst drive select sport wählt klebt das fahrwerk porscheähnlich auf der straße. 

Mich würde jetzt noch der vergleich zu nem 8hp machen wollen. Aber da muss ich warten bis mein onkel den audi wieder verkauft ;(


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Naja, dass die stufenlosen vom wirkungsgrad am schlechtesten sind stimmt prinzipiell schon. Aber dadurch dass sie die übersetzung halt sehr schnell anpassen können, können sie den nachteil der höheren druck-und förderleistung der pumpe mMn wieder wettmachen. Wie gesagt unser auto fährt damit sehr sparsam, ich werde mal gucken ob ich vergleichswerte vom handschlater finde
> Das stufenlose von ZF wäre schon gut, aber die kunden wollen einfach an ihrem alten muster mit stufen nicht loslassen, obwohl es besser wäre....



Das der Wirkungsgrad so schlecht ist hängt nur bedingt an der Pumpe, die hat ja ein Wandlerautomat auch und die meisten DKGs ebenso. Vielmehr ist die Kraftübertragung via Reibkontakt alles andere als optimal. Weitere Nachteile sind die schlechte Leistungsdichte, die Einschränkung bei der Spreizung, die eingeschränkte Lebensdauer...



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Zappasek: stimmt nicht so ganz. Anfällig waren wie schon gesagt nur die Stufenlosen von Audi.
> Und teuer sind sie nur weil sie noch nicht so lange am markt sind und nicht so viel verkauft werden. Werden mehr davon produziert werden sie auch günstiger. Denn vom materialaufwand sind stufenlose recht günstig, da sind weniger teile drin als z.B. in nem DKG, deshalb ist ein stufenloses auch recht leicht


 
Ne teuer sind die aufgrund des notwendigen Aufbaus, dazu kommt natürlich noch ein Stückzahlmanko. Aber den Preis eines Wandlerautomaten werden die nicht erreichen können. 



danomat schrieb:


> Als mitarbeiter bei zf kann ich sagen dass die stufenlosen und voralllem hybrid einen unglaublichen boom haben. Sogar die kupplungsfertigung wird ausgelagert wegen platzmangels zwecks neuer hybridfertigung.



Also der Daimler setzt sein CVT nach aussagen einiger mir bekannten Entwickler nur deshalb ein, weil sie es eben entwickelt haben und die Ausgaben nicht umsonst gewesen sein sollen. Und das obwohl sie vom Wettbewerb und deren DKGs eingeholt wurden. Die haben ja nicht umsonst gerade eben ihr neues DKG in Serie gebracht (mit vielen ehemaligen Kollegen von mir) und werden sicher kein neues stufenloses mehr entwickeln.




danomat schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen alten alfa 156 2,5 2004 automatik mit dem neuen s5 vergleiche möcjte ich meinen automatik spritschlucker nie wieder fahren.



Du meinst wenn du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst sind dir die Birnen lieber? Interessant!



danomat schrieb:


> Bin letzte woche den s5 sportback gefahren. Die schaltgänge sind so geschmeidig. Und wenn man erst drive select sport wählt klebt das fahrwerk porscheähnlich auf der straße.



Porscheähnlich? Geile Aussage, bist du schonmal Porsche gefahren? Der fährt Kringel um den s5!



danomat schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt noch der vergleich zu nem 8hp machen wollen. Aber da muss ich warten bis mein onkel den audi wieder verkauft ;(



Das 8HP ist vom fahren her net so schlampig, vom Verbrauch finde ich es enttäuschend, da gibts mMn Besseres (siehe den Vgl. M5 vs. 550i).


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Porscheähnlich? Geile Aussage, bist du schonmal Porsche gefahren? Der fährt Kringel um den s5!


 
Der Vergleich mit Porsche hinkt wohl ein wenig aber im Vergleich zum direkten Wettbewerb schlägt sich der S5 (S4) ganz gut und weiß die Konkurenz auf Abstand zu halten. Und so gut moderne Doppelkupplungen auch sind, rein vom Unterhaltungswert ist dann doch das manuelle Getriebe die beste Wahl.


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Was gibts du bezweifel ? Wenn ich s5 mit porsche fahrwerkstechnisch vergleich dann bin ichs auch gefahren. Klar gibts keinen vergleich zum neuen 911 oder gt3 aber was hier möglich ist unter normalen umständen (unsere landstraßen) nehmen sich ein 996 und s5 nichts. Sry. Hätte ich erwähnen sollen.  Aber trotzdem: fahrwerkstechnisch abolut top für so ein auto.  Bin auch alle a8 w12 und phaeton w12 ab bj. 04 gefahren und war noch nie so begeistert.  Hab ich ein glück mit meiner verwandschaft


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit Porsche hinkt wohl ein wenig aber im Vergleich zum direkten Wettbewerb schlägt sich der S5 (S4) ganz gut und weiß die Konkurenz auf Abstand zu halten. Und so gut moderne Doppelkupplungen auch sind, rein vom Unterhaltungswert ist dann doch das manuelle Getriebe die beste Wahl.


 
Hier spricht der Fanboy aus dir  Ich persönlich finde Allradantrieb z.B. furchtbar und hasse es, wenn ich Antriebseinfluss in der Lenkung habe. Dabei kann man doch so schön nen Lenkungseinfluss auf die Antriebsräder nutzen bei RWD 

Ob DKG, ASG, CVT, IVT, Wandlerautomat oder Handschalter, das soll jeder für sich entscheiden. Autos werden nunmal selten aus rationalen Gründen gekauft und schon deswegen ist es müßig  mit solchen Argumenten argumentieren zu wollen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hier spricht der Fanboy aus dir  Ich persönlich finde Allradantrieb z.B. furchtbar und hasse es, wenn ich Antriebseinfluss in der Lenkung habe. Dabei kann man doch so schön nen Lenkungseinfluss auf die Antriebsräder nutzen bei RWD


 
Fanboy ist gut, ich wechsel die Marken schneller als andere die Unterhose. Aber wenn du Antriebseinflüsse beim neuen S5 in der Lenkung spürst, dann hast du mir definitiv was voraus, denn mir sind sie auf den letzten 8.500 km nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Was mich auch wundert is wer kauft sich die ganzen 80000€+ 8hp bolliden. Wir kommen mit der fertigung nicht hinterher und sehen tut man die karren hier kaum\gar nicht

Was ich zudem noch faszinierend finde : in china usw werden kupplungen verbaut die nicht mal 30t km halten. Ich durfte mir das mal ansehen. Sowas ist bei uns ausschuss


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Fanboy ist gut, ich wechsel die Marken schneller als andere die Unterhose. Aber wenn du Antriebseinflüsse beim neuen S5 in der Lenkung spürst, dann hast du mir definitiv was voraus, denn mir sind sie auf den letzten 8.500 km nicht aufgefallen.


 
Ja, dann hab ich dir wohl echt was voraus. Außerdem mag ich es wenn ein Auto im Grenzbereich übersteuert. Ist definitiv nix für jedermann, aber mir gefällts so. Speziell im Winter, wenn man in der kleinsten Kurve mitsteuern kann... Super!


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, dann hab ich dir wohl echt was voraus.


 
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen oder auf Tests verweisen. Die Lenkung ist absolut frei von Antriebseinflüssen. Es mag sein, dass man im Rennstreckenbetrieb sicherlich irgendwas generieren kann. Aber im Alltag fährt der sich absolut top.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen oder auf Tests verweisen. Die Lenkung ist absolut frei von Antriebseinflüssen. Es mag sein, dass man im Rennstreckenbetrieb sicherlich irgendwas generieren kann. Aber im Alltag fährt der sich absolut top.


 
Das kann man auch auf ner normalen Straße, wenn man etwas feinfühlig ist und drauf achtet fällts einem sehr oft auf. Mich störts dann in bestimmten Bedingungen. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich keinen Allradbonus an der Tankstelle zahlen will. 

Der Traktionsvorteil ist mir egal, den brauch ich definitiv net und sonst gibts ja gar keinen Vorteil.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das kann man auch auf ner normalen Straße, wenn man etwas feinfühlig ist und drauf achtet fällts einem sehr oft auf. Mich störts dann in bestimmten Bedingungen. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich keinen Allradbonus an der Tankstelle zahlen will.



Unmöglich. Du kannst unmöglich aus Erfahrung sprechen. Da das definitiv nicht stimmt.
Mein Wägelchen braucht 10,3 l/ 100 km. Ich finde das ist der Leistung angemessen. Wenn man sich z.B. den letzten Vergleich zwischen dem F30 335i und dem gelifteten S4 anschaut, dann merkt man schon wo der Allradvorteil liegt. Vom Handling und der Beschleunigung muss der BMW den Kürzeren ziehen und der BMW ist technisch ein sehr gutes Auto.

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ein Liter auf 100 km preislich jemanden abschrecken, dann ist ggfs. zu überlegen ob man sich überhaupt ein so teures Mittelklasse Auto kaufen sollte.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Unmöglich. Du kannst unmöglich aus Erfahrung sprechen. Da das definitiv nicht stimmt.
> Mein Wägelchen braucht 10,3 l/ 100 km. Ich finde das ist der Leistung angemessen. Wenn man sich z.B. den letzten Vergleich zwischen dem F30 335i und dem gelifteten S4 anschaut, dann merkt man schon wo der Allradvorteil liegt. Vom Handling und der Beschleunigung muss der BMW den Kürzeren ziehen und der BMW ist technisch ein sehr gutes Auto.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ein Liter auf 100 km preislich jemanden abschrecken, dann ist ggfs. zu überlegen ob man sich überhaupt ein so teures Mittelklasse Auto kaufen sollte.


 
Wieso sollte das unmöglich stimmen? Du magst ja 10,3l angemessen finden und das ist ja auch kein schlechter Wert. Aber wenn dein Fahrzeug nur eine angetriebene Achse hätte, dann wäre der Verbrauch ganz sicher niedriger. Das ist Physik, keine Meinungsumfrage! 

Wie schon weiter oben gesagt. Autos sind so emotional beladen, dass es schwer ist argumentativ etwas auszurichten. 
Mir persönlich sind Autos ein viel zu unwichtiges Statussymbol um dafür mehr Geld als nötig auszugeben und bei meiner Fahrleistung von 30tkm/a (nur mit dem eigenen + nochmals x tkm mit irgendwelchen anderen) wäre mir 1l mehr oder weniger auf alle Fälle wichtig - wenn ich nicht eh ein Firmenauto fahren würde .
Aber das kann jeder halten wie er will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das unmöglich stimmen?



Weil ich jeden Tag mit dem Wagen fahre. Und als langjähriger Autofahrer und Autofreak werde ich wohl Einflüsse in der Lenkung erkennen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du magst ja 10,3l angemessen finden und das ist ja auch kein schlechter Wert. Aber wenn dein Fahrzeug nur eine angetriebene Achse hätte, dann wäre der Verbrauch ganz sicher niedriger. Das ist Physik, keine Meinungsumfrage!



Das hat mit Meinung jetzt auch nichts zu tun. Aber ich finde es dennoch einen angemessen Wert und wenn der Wagen nun einen halben Liter mehr oder weniger auf 100 km verbrauchen würde, würde es denn Spaß daran nicht schmälern oder steigern.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mir persönlich sind Autos ein viel zu unwichtiges Statussymbol um dafür mehr Geld als nötig auszugeben und bei meiner Fahrleistung von 30tkm/a (nur mit dem eigenen + nochmals x tkm mit irgendwelchen anderen) wäre mir 1l mehr oder weniger auf alle Fälle wichtig - wenn ich nicht eh ein Firmenauto fahren würde .
> Aber das kann jeder halten wie er will.


 
Für mich persönlich sind Autos als Statussymbol vollkommen ungeignet. Da die meisten Bekannten von mir sich eher damit "batteln" wer das größte Haus oder den größte Pool hat. Aber als Hobby liebe ich Autos.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil ich jeden Tag mit dem Wagen fahre. Und als langjähriger Autofahrer und Autofreak werde ich wohl Einflüsse in der Lenkung erkennen.



Das ist aber eben der Unterschied zwischen dir als "Laie" (nicht bös gemeint) und mir, der u.a. mit dem vergleichen und bewerten von Autos sein Geld verdient (wenngleich es Gott sei dank nicht den Hauptteil meiner Arbeit ausmacht). 





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das hat mit Meinung jetzt auch nichts zu tun. Aber ich finde es dennoch einen angemessen Wert und wenn der Wagen nun einen halben Liter mehr oder weniger auf 100 km verbrauchen würde, würde es denn Spaß daran nicht schmälern oder steigern.



Ist alles schön und gut, ändert aber an der Tatsache nix, das ein allradgetriebenes Auto nunmal an der Tankstelle extra was kostet. Ob du das angemessen oder spaßig findest oder nicht, das steht doch hier gar nicht zur Debatte.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich sind Autos als Statussymbol vollkommen ungeignet. Da die meisten Bekannten von mir sich eher damit "batteln" wer das größte Haus oder den größte Pool hat. Aber als Hobby liebe ich Autos.


 
Ich habe zum Glück keine Bekannte oder Kollegen, die sich mit Besitztümern "batteln". Da mein Hobby auch nicht Autos sind sondern nur mein Job kann ich ruhigen Gewissens wenig für mein Auto ausgeben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Bist du den Facelift S4/S5 mal gefahren?
Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen. Da sich deine "Erfahrung" nicht nach Erfahrung anhört. Beschreib doch mal bei welchen Geschwindigkeiten was genau passiert.

Hast du ein Allrad getriebenes Fahrzeug? Oder machst du dir sorgen für andere?

Mir ist egal wer wieviel für sein Auto ausgibt. Solange man das Auto nicht als Statussymbol "vergewaltigt".


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bist du den Facelift S4/S5 mal gefahren?
> Ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen. Da sich deine "Erfahrung" nicht nach Erfahrung anhört. Beschreib doch mal bei welchen Geschwindigkeiten was genau passiert.



Ja bin ich schon gefahren, das ist schon ne Weile her und ich habe Sonntag Nachmittags wie durch böse Absicht keinen ausgefüllten Bewertungsbogen mit Details bei der Hand aber was hat das mit dem Tankbonus für Allradfahrzeuge bzw. Antriebseinflüssen in der Lenkung zu tun? Ersteres ist Physik und letzteres ist für den geübten und ggf. geschulten Fahrer jederzeit erfahrbar.

Was stört dich denn? Das ich mehr Dinge bemerke beim Autofahren wie du? Das ist nun mal Jobbedingt. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hast du ein Allrad getriebenes Fahrzeug? Oder machst du dir sorgen für andere?



Gott behüte nein! Warum sollte ich denn eins haben? Ich mache mir deswegen aber keine Sorgen weder um dich, noch um andere und du solltest das auch nicht tun.


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Is doch eher persönliche meinung. Wer auf sprit achtet kauft sich kein s5. Vorallem nicht die älteren modelle. Die meisten audi fans sind gleichzeitig allrad fans. 
Bmw fahrer schwören auf hinterrad und andere (wie ich) hassen es.  Sind doch nur erfahrungswerte.

@zapp: darf man fragen was dein job ist?


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Is doch eher persönliche meinung. Wer auf sprit achtet kauft sich kein s5. Vorallem nicht die älteren modelle. Die meisten audi fans sind gleichzeitig allrad fans.
> Bmw fahrer schwören auf hinterrad und andere (wie ich) hassen es.  Sind doch nur erfahrungswerte.



Hier gehts ja net um Meinungen. Der Mehrverbrauch ist ja keine Meinung sondern einfach ne Tatsache. Das abzustreiten ist ja witzlos. Auch wenn man net auf den Sprit achtet ändert es ja nix an der Tatsache. Jeder soll das fahren was er meint fahren zu müssen. Mir ist das egal, aber die Augen vor der Realität zu verschließen, das sollte man nicht.
Ich bin im Übrigen Fan gar keiner Marke, finde es auch albern Fan einer AG zu sein.



danomat schrieb:


> @zapp: darf man fragen was dein job ist?


 
Darf man.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Juli 2012)

Es ist ein Fakt dass Allrädler mehr Benzin brauchen. Alleine die Reibung (z.b diff) und natürlich auch das Gewicht der gesamten Konstruktion. 
Im Winter mag es super sein einen 4x4 zu haben, aber ansonsten seh ich da den Bedarf bei mir nicht.

Ich denke mal mit einem 2wd ist man auf trockener Strasse schneller vom Fleck als ein 4wd (gewichtsvorteil) und braucht dafür auch noch weniger Benzin  und erst recht kann weniger an den Arsch gehen, ein Diff ist sauteuer.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal mit einem 2wd ist man auf trockener Strasse schneller vom Fleck als ein 4wd (gewichtsvorteil) und braucht dafür auch noch weniger Benzin  und erst recht kann weniger an den Arsch gehen, ein Diff ist sauteuer.


Das mag bis zu einer gewissen (geringen) Motorleistung der Fall sein, gerade beim Anfahren ist ein 4wd ansonsten im Vorteil. Gibt ja genug Drag Videos auf Youtube in denen man das auch sieht.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2012)

Haben wir irgendwann mal in Mechanik grob ausgerechnet:
Bei einem ansonsten gleichen Auto reichte FWD grob für 7,5s auf 100 und RWD für 4,5s. Erst darüber wird dann AWD "nötig".


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. Juli 2012)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das mag bis zu einer gewissen (geringen) Motorleistung der Fall sein, gerade beim Anfahren ist ein 4wd ansonsten im Vorteil. Gibt ja genug Drag Videos auf Youtube in denen man das auch sieht.



da hast du recht, deshalb ist auch der Ford RS nicht gerade so der bringer mit seinem Vorderradantrieb..
aber so bis 250 PS denke ich sollte bei Vorderradantrieb kein Problem sein...

darunter würde ich schon alleine wegen dem Gewicht des ganzen Spasses keinen AWD wollen


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht aber bei unserem Toyota Previa mit knapp über 100PS drehen nach dem Abbiegen bei Vollgas im 1.Gang der Vorderreifen durch selbst beim Gangwechsel in den 2ten noch ganz kurz  Unsere Q7 dagegen frisst sich regelrecht in den Asphalt den bekommt man nicht zum quietschen  (gut hab ich auch noch nicht bewusst versucht)


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja bin ich schon gefahren, das ist schon ne Weile her und ich habe Sonntag Nachmittags wie durch böse Absicht keinen ausgefüllten Bewertungsbogen mit Details bei der Hand aber was hat das mit dem Tankbonus für Allradfahrzeuge bzw. Antriebseinflüssen in der Lenkung zu tun? Ersteres ist Physik und letzteres ist für den geübten und ggf. geschulten Fahrer jederzeit erfahrbar.



Du vermichst immer Sachen die nicht zusammen gehören.
Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung sind bei normalen Betrieb weder zu fühlen noch zu messen. Habe es eben noch einmal ausprobiert, mit aller Gewalt 0->200 km/h beschelunigt, ohne quitschende Socken gehts brachial nach vorne ohne das du in der Lenkung irgendwas spürst.

Was das jetzt mit dem Verbauch zu tun haben soll ist mir immer noch schleierhaft ?!



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn? Das ich mehr Dinge  bemerke beim Autofahren wie du? Das ist nun mal Jobbedingt.



Mich stört das du negative Eigenschaften unterstellst die weder ich beim tagtäglichen Fahren, noch irgendein Redakteur beim Testen dieser Fahrzeuge bemängelt hat. Das paßt halt einfach nicht zusammen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gott behüte nein! Warum sollte ich denn eins haben? Ich mache mir deswegen aber keine Sorgen weder um dich, noch um andere und du solltest das auch nicht tun.


 
Dann verstehe ich nicht was du willst? Es ist dir einerseits egal und andererseits mäckelst du daran rum. Was nun?


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du vermichst immer Sachen die nicht zusammen gehören.
> Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung sind bei normalen Betrieb weder zu fühlen noch zu messen. Habe es eben noch einmal ausprobiert, mit aller Gewalt 0->200 km/h beschelunigt, ohne quitschende Socken gehts brachial nach vorne ohne das du in der Lenkung irgendwas spürst.



Nun wenns beim geradeaus Fahren schon im Antrieb ziehen würde, dann wärs ja verheerend! Da ist ja nicht mal bei reinem Frontantrieb viel zu spüren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was das jetzt mit dem Verbauch zu tun haben soll ist mir immer noch schleierhaft ?!



Mit dem Verbrauch haben Antriebseinflüsse nix zu tun, wie kommst du da drauf? Behauptet ja auch keiner. Die beiden Dinge haben lediglich mittelbar als Nachteile der Allradtechnik generell miteinander zu tun, also quasi die selbe Ursache.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mich stört das du negative Eigenschaften unterstellst die weder ich beim tagtäglichen Fahren, noch irgendein Redakteur beim Testen dieser Fahrzeuge bemängelt hat. Das paßt halt einfach nicht zusammen.



Na wenns kein Redakteur bemerkt, dann kann es ja nicht war sein!  Na wer glaubt was in den Revolverblättern a ls ams und Konsorten steht, dem ist nun wirklich nicht zu helfen. Ich glaube meiner eigenen Erfahrung und die ist zum einen recht beträchtlich und zum anderen fußt sie auf einer soliden Ausbildung.
Die Redakteure schreiben so viel Mist - ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne, als z.B. ein 318d mit einem i verglichen wurde und dabei festgestellt wurde, dass die Getriebe eine große Serienstreuung hätten, weil sie so unterschiedlich zu schalten seien... da waren aber 2 verschiedene Getriebe verbaut... auch sehr schön, als bei der Einführung des letzten M5 geschrieben wurde, dass die Zahnräder Teflon beschichtet wären weil anders die Schaltgeschwindigkeit nicht zu erreichen wäre  ... das lässt sich noch fortsetzen.
Also diese Schreiberlinge haben schon so viel Mist geschrieben, dass es mir schwer fällt die Zeitungen ernst zu nehmen. Man ist halt drauf bedacht, dass das richtige Auto gewinnt und ganz wichtig, das der Schalter für die Kofferraumentrieglung nicht zu tief in der Mittelkonsole angebracht ist oder son sch*ß!





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht was du willst? Es ist dir einerseits egal und andererseits mäckelst du daran rum. Was nun?



Ich mäkele nicht, ich stelle nur Dinge fest. Wenn du mit deinem Karren zufrieden bist, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Wenn du aber aus lauter Begeisterung (die ich dir ja gönne) für dein Auto versuchst die Physik abzuleugnen (Verbrauch) oder mir meine eigene Erfahrung mir absprechen zu wollen, dann widerspreche ich dir eben. Sonst nix.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun wenns beim geradeaus Fahren schon im Antrieb ziehen würde, dann wärs ja verheerend! Da ist ja nicht mal bei reinem Frontantrieb viel zu spüren.



Dann beschreib doch bitte in welcher Situation es auftreten soll, dann wäre es mir ein leichtes es zu verifizieren.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn du aber aus lauter Begeisterung (die ich dir ja gönne) für dein Auto versuchst die Physik abzuleugnen (Verbrauch) oder mir meine eigene Erfahrung mir absprechen zu wollen, dann widerspreche ich dir eben. Sonst nix.



Ich leugne doch nichts am Verbrauch, hier der Link zum Spritmonitor: Detailansicht: Audi - A5 - S5 Cabrio - Spritmonitor.de .
Ich bin der Meinung das es für ein 300PS+ Auto OK ist.

Was den Allrad im allgemeinen und speziellem in meinem Fall angeht, dann bin ich hoch zufrieden und da ist es mir auch egal wieviel Tropfen der 10,32 Liter alle 100 Kilometer dafür drauf gehen. Denn was ich nicht mag, ist das entweder die Leistung beim starken Beschleunigen weg geregelt wird oder noch schlimmer, peinliches Reifenquitschen. 
Neulich gab es einen Test der Start/ Stopp Systeme, im Rahmen dessen wurde auch das Beschleunigen aus dem Stand ohne SSS getestet. Da war ich schon beeindruckt wie gut der Kronenradallrad funktioniert, da das S5 Coupé dem 227 PS stärkeren M5 auf den ersten Metern ordentlich Zeit abnimmt. Was der M5 währenddessen macht dürfte klar sein und schindet vermutlich nur bei der "Dorfjugend" Eindruck.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann beschreib doch bitte in welcher Situation es auftreten soll, dann wäre es mir ein leichtes es zu verifizieren.



Na z.B. beim Herausbeschleunigen aus engen Kehren. Da kann man bei praktisch jedem Allradler was spüren und da ist es eben besonders lästig.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich leugne doch nichts am Verbrauch, hier der Link zum Spritmonitor: Detailansicht: Audi - A5 - S5 Cabrio - Spritmonitor.de .
> Ich bin der Meinung das es für ein 300PS+ Auto OK ist.



Ich glaube du begreifst es einfach nicht...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was den Allrad im allgemeinen und speziellem in meinem Fall angeht, dann bin ich hoch zufrieden und da ist es mir auch egal wieviel Tropfen der 10,32 Liter alle 100 Kilometer dafür drauf gehen. Denn was ich nicht mag, ist das entweder die Leistung beim starken Beschleunigen weg geregelt wird oder noch schlimmer, peinliches Reifenquitschen.



Dann ist es ja auch gut. Reifenquietschen ist bei optimaler Beschleunigung halt nicht zu vermeiden. Bei 10% Schlupf ist die Traktion nun mal am besten - auch Physik... Das es einem lästig oder gar peinlich ist steht dabei auf nem anderen Blatt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Neulich gab es einen Test der Start/ Stopp Systeme, im Rahmen dessen wurde auch das Beschleunigen aus dem Stand ohne SSS getestet. Da war ich schon beeindruckt wie gut der Kronenradallrad funktioniert, da das S5 Coupé dem 227 PS stärkeren M5 auf den ersten Metern ordentlich Zeit abnimmt. Was der M5 währenddessen macht dürfte klar sein und schindet vermutlich nur bei der "Dorfjugend" Eindruck.


 
Na um Ampelrennen zu gewinnen eignet sich ein Allrad sicherlich gut, keine Frage. Aber die Relevanz solcher "Tests" geht halt trotzdem gegen Null und spielt vlt. bei der von dir genannten Dorfjugend eine Rolle. In der Praxis ist das völlig ohne Belang.
Der M5 fährt mit Launchcontrol im Übrigen mit kontrolliertem Schlupf an (10% du erinnerst dich), dass er dabei mit seinem mehr an Masse und RWD Traktionsnachteile hat - geschenkt. Das er beim Fahren (und den kenn ich richtig gut, wie auch schon den Vorgänger) erheblich spektakulärer ist als der S5 ist, dass wird bei so nem Test nicht in Zahlen und Zeiten ausdrückbar sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann beschreib doch bitte in welcher Situation es auftreten soll, dann wäre es mir ein leichtes es zu verifizieren..


 
Ich glaub' er meint damit in Kurvenfahrten auftretende Einflüsse die durch den Antrieb z.B. beim Beschleunigen in Kurven auftreten können.

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na z.B. beim Herausbeschleunigen aus engen Kehren. Da kann man bei praktisch jedem Allradler was spüren und da ist es eben besonders lästig.



Das ist eine schöne allgemeine Aussage, etwa so wertvoll wie: "Alle Blondienen sind dumm". 
Kann ich null bestätigen das es bei mir so wäre. Macht auch keinen Sinn, da bei solchen Szenarien 85% des Drehmoments auf die Hinterachse gehen. 
Insofern sind wir wieder da wo wir heute Nachmittag schon waren. Vorurteil vs. tagtägliche Erfahrung.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja auch gut. Reifenquietschen ist bei optimaler Beschleunigung halt nicht zu vermeiden. *Bei 10% Schlupf ist die Traktion nun mal am besten - auch Physik*... Das es einem lästig oder gar peinlich ist steht dabei auf nem anderen Blatt.



Doch ist es. Habe es vorhin noch einmal probiert (wie schon geschrieben). Mit Vollgas, im Modus "Dynamik" von 0->200 km/h durchbeschleunigt. Da quitscht nix.

Übrigens verstehe ich wirklich nicht worauf du bezgl. des Mehrverbrauchs beim Allrad hinaus willst. Du selbst hast es nicht, mich stört es nicht. Also was willst du?

.::EDIT::.
Wo ist da bitte der Schlupf, nur mal so am Rande gefragt.... ?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33tCvbwdPwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Juli 2012)

Aaaand.. here we go again.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist eine schöne allgemeine Aussage, etwa so wertvoll wie: "Alle Blondienen sind dumm".
> Kann ich null bestätigen das es bei mir so wäre. Macht auch keinen Sinn, da bei solchen Szenarien 85% des Drehmoments auf die Hinterachse gehen.
> Insofern sind wir wieder da wo wir heute Nachmittag schon waren. Vorurteil vs. tagtägliche Erfahrung.



Das du es nicht bemerkst heißt nicht, dass es nicht da ist. Aber das ist offenbar für sich schwer zu begreifen - ich habe mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr Erfahrung wie du und eine entsprechende Ausbildung, von daher werde ich an nem Auto Dinge bemerken, die du und vermutlich 90% aller Autofahrer nie bemerken werden. Das Schlimme ist, wenn du es bemerkst stört es dich auch, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. Das macht dich zu einem zufriedenen Fahrer und mich zu einem "ständig getriebenen" Entwickler. Das ist auch ein schönes Beispiel für das Overengineering, dass heute betrieben wird. Der Kunde merkt schon lange keinen Unterschied mehr, aber es muss trotzdem noch ausgefeilter werden. 





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Doch ist es. Habe es vorhin noch einmal probiert (wie schon geschrieben). Mit Vollgas, im Modus "Dynamik" von 0->200 km/h durchbeschleunigt. Da quitscht nix.



Ja, der Motor hat halt nicht genug Schmackes um optimal mit den optimalen 10% Schlupf zu beschleunigen. D.h. die Traktion ist weit besser als notwendig. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens verstehe ich wirklich nicht worauf du bezgl. des Mehrverbrauchs beim Allrad hinaus willst. Du selbst hast es nicht, mich stört es nicht. Also was willst du?



Ich will auf nix hinaus. Lediglich dir begreiflich machen, dass der Allrad mehr Sprit braucht als ein RWD oder gar FWD (da gibts auch Unterschiede, aber für heute muss das jetzt mal reichen...). Ich weiß ja was du jetzt wieder schreibst und gehe deswegen schon mal ins Bett...


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Baaahhhnnhooooff

Bzgl spritverbrauch redet ihr irgendwie aneinander vorbei. Darum gings doch nie bzw wurde falsch verstanden. 

Und wegen kurven: da wird doch sowieso alles elektronisch zu gunsten fahrverhalten alles autom. Verteilt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2012)

Hier kann man den leichten Schlupf den die LC zulässt hören.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBi6kGCdHW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das du es nicht bemerkst heißt nicht, dass es nicht da ist. Aber das ist offenbar für sich schwer zu begreifen - ich habe mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr Erfahrung wie du und eine entsprechende Ausbildung, von daher werde ich an nem Auto Dinge bemerken, die du und vermutlich 90% aller Autofahrer nie bemerken werden. Das Schlimme ist, wenn du es bemerkst stört es dich auch, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. Das macht dich zu einem zufriedenen Fahrer und mich zu einem "ständig getriebenen" Entwickler. Das ist auch ein schönes Beispiel für das Overengineering, dass heute betrieben wird. Der Kunde merkt schon lange keinen Unterschied mehr, aber es muss trotzdem noch ausgefeilter werden.


 
Das heißt also Effekte die man nicht spürt sind deshalb negativ weil?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, der Motor hat halt nicht genug Schmackes um optimal mit den optimalen 10% Schlupf zu beschleunigen. D.h. die Traktion ist weit besser als notwendig.



Aber ein 30 PS schwächerer 335i ist dann viel toller, da er Reifen kaputt macht statt los zu fahren?
Ist es denn nicht optimal wenn man frei von Schlupf aus dem Quark kommt?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich will auf nix hinaus. Lediglich dir begreiflich machen, dass der Allrad mehr Sprit braucht als ein RWD oder gar FWD (da gibts auch Unterschiede, aber für heute muss das jetzt mal reichen...).


 
Wer hat das bezweifelt?

Aber für mich ist klar, dass du den aktuellen S4/S5 niemals erwähnenswert bewegt haben kannst, da es tatsächlich etwas zu kritisieren gibt, du es aber offensichtlich nicht weißt  . Und das obwohl du beim beschleunigen die 15% Drehmoment auf der Vorderachse durch die elektrische Servolenkung spürst  ....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber ein 30 PS schwächerer 335i ist dann viel toller, da er Reifen kaputt macht statt los zu fahren?


 
Der kommt auch gut vom Fleck 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Dgg6Ai9ZNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist es denn nicht optimal wenn man frei von Schlupf aus dem Quark kommt?


Nein. Einen ähnlichen Effekt merkst du wenn du manuell ein kuppelst. Ein Stückchen vor "ganz fest" hast du mehr Vortrieb als im voll eingekuppelten Zustand danach. Vom Verschleiß ist in dem Zusammenhang natürlich abgesehen, der ist deutlich schlechter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der kommt auch gut vom Fleck


 
Das bezweifelt ja auch keiner. Aber in der AZ vom 20.06. wurde der geliftete S4 gegen den brandneuen 335i (F30) verglichen. Und da waren die Beschleunigungsunterschiede, dann doch erwähnenswert.

Audi S4
0-> 40 km/h - 1,3 s
0-> 60 km/h - 2,3 s
0-> 80 km/h - 3,4 s
0-> 100 km/h - 4,7 s
0-> 120 km/h - 6,6 s
0-> 140 km/h - 8,6 s
0-> 160 km/h - 11,2 s
0-> 180 km/h - 14,3 s
0-> 200 km/h - 18,3 s

BMW 335i
0-> 40 km/h - 1,7 s
0-> 60 km/h - 2,8 s
 0-> 80 km/h - 4,0 s
 0-> 100 km/h - 5,6 s
 0-> 120 km/h - 7,4 s
 0-> 140 km/h - 9,7 s
 0-> 160 km/h - 12,4 s
 0-> 180 km/h - 15,7 s
 0-> 200 km/h - 19,9 s

Wie gesagt langsam sind sie beide nicht. Aber Traktion ist nunmal kein Nachteil.


----------



## chickenwingattack (29. Juli 2012)

mein Golf 2 war langsamer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QqRUR0W5lk


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Gibts hier einen nissan gtr fahrer?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Gibts hier einen nissan gtr fahrer?


 
Der im übrigen den 0->20 Sprint doppelt so schnell absolviert wie der M5  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der im übrigen den 0->20 Sprint doppelt so schnell absolviert wie der M5  .


 
.... und mit dem man nicht auf eine Rennstrecke darf


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> .... und mit dem man nicht auf eine Rennstrecke darf


 
Stimmt auch wieder. Aber für den M5 gibts da auch ganz merkwürdige Regeln  .


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder. Aber für den M5 gibts da auch ganz merkwürdige Regeln  .


 
Die wären?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die wären?


 
Die Geschichte mit den "Sport"-Bremsbelägen. Siehe Handbuch.


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2012)

Achso. Dachte an so exotische Regeln wie beim GTR


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Achso. Dachte an so exotische Regeln wie beim GTR


 
Ne, der GT-R schießt den Vogel ab, da brauchen die deutschen Hersteller wohl noch ein paar Generationen bis sie ihre Kunden so maltretieren können....


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Wegen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Achso. Dachte an so exotische Regeln wie beim GTR


 
Idiotisch, einem Sportwagen die Rennstrecke zu verbieten 
Solange die "M" GmbH bei BMW noch für Motorsport steht, wird sich da nix tun


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Juli 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Wegen?


 
6 Monats-Intervall, Spezial Regeln bzgl. Getriebeöl, Garantieverlust bei ESP Abschaltung oder befahren einer Rennstrecke, .....


----------



## danomat (29. Juli 2012)

Is ja krass. Wusste ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> da hast du recht, deshalb ist auch der Ford RS nicht gerade so der bringer mit seinem Vorderradantrieb..
> aber so bis 250 PS denke ich sollte bei Vorderradantrieb kein Problem sein...


 
Den stärksten FWD den ich bisher gefahren bin war ein Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo mit 330PS (Prüfstand), bei normaler bis sportlicher Fahrweise ging das immernoch echt gut. Klar man hat beim Beschleunigen durchaus das Lenkrad festhalten müssen, aber nichts was man im Alltag nicht verschmerzen könnte. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht aber bei unserem Toyota Previa mit knapp über 100PS drehen nach dem Abbiegen bei Vollgas im 1.Gang der Vorderreifen durch selbst beim Gangwechsel in den 2ten noch ganz kurz



So fährt auch kein normaler Mensch... 

Mein Sunny fährt seid dem Wochenende nun in Luxemburg rum


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das heißt also Effekte die man nicht spürt sind deshalb negativ weil?



Die sind gar net negativ. Ich spürs aber und dann störts. Du nicht - gut.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist es denn nicht optimal wenn man frei von Schlupf aus dem Quark kommt?



Zum Einen gehts gar net ohne Schlupf und zwar nie und zum Anderen kommt es darauf an wie man optimal definiert. Wenn du Reifenverschleiß minimieren willst, dann ist weniger Schlupf natürlich besser. Aber dann solltest du nie Vollgas geben und auch nie schnell fahren, das ist schließlich beides beim Reifenverschleiß im Normalbetrieb auf der Straße wesentlich relevanter als ein paar sportliche Anfahrten. Wenn du aber so schnell wie möglich wegkommen willst, weil die Amperl grün geworden ist und dein Nebenmann auch aufs Gas geht, dann ist die Traktion mit kontrolliertem Schlupf halt besser.
Dabei ist es dann auch egal ob ein BMW oder sonst ein anderes Auto mit Schlupf nicht so schnell wegkommt. Dein Auto bzw. dein Antriebsstrang hat noch Potential, das nicht genutzt werden kann weil der Motor nicht genug Leistung hat oder meinetwegen weil der 1. Gang nicht kurz genug ist.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer hat das bezweifelt?



Du und zwar unentwegt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber für mich ist klar, dass du den aktuellen S4/S5 niemals erwähnenswert bewegt haben kannst, da es tatsächlich etwas zu kritisieren gibt, du es aber offensichtlich nicht weißt  . Und das obwohl du beim beschleunigen die 15% Drehmoment auf der Vorderachse durch die elektrische Servolenkung spürst  ....



Och ich habe schon das eine oder andere noch mehr bemerkt, aber darum gings ja gar net.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Och ich habe schon das eine oder andere noch mehr bemerkt, aber darum gings ja gar net.


 
Doch, dann tu mir den Gefallen und erzähl mal  .

Übrigens habe ich nie bezweifelt das der Allradantrieb Energie kostet, es ist mir nur egal, da die Summe stimmt.


----------



## ich558 (30. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> So fährt auch kein normaler Mensch...



Normale Menschen geben also kein Vollgas bzw probieren nicht einmal aus was die Kiste so schafft?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht aber bei unserem Toyota Previa mit knapp über 100PS drehen nach dem Abbiegen bei Vollgas im 1.Gang der Vorderreifen durch selbst beim Gangwechsel in den 2ten noch ganz kurz



Das passiert aber bei jedem Auto, wenn man im 1. Gang in einer Kurve Vollgas gibt. Da reichen schon 60PS, allerdings muss die Reifenbreite dann auch stimmen. 
Regen ist auch immer witzig. Wenn ich im 2. Gang Vollgas gebe, geht bei meinem Auto sofort die Hinterachse durch, trotz "nur" 143PS und 300NM, genauso mit unserem Z4, der im Regen bis in den 5. Gang Schlupf hat  Für eine flotte Beschleunigung ist Trockenheit dann doch wesentlich besser.
Um wie viel % reduziert sich eigentlich die Haftung von Trockenheit zu Nässe ?


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juli 2012)

...das mit der Schlupf-Geschichte ist schon richtig....davon gab es sogar mal nen Bericht bei Grip, in dem die Tester den "optimalen" Schlupf rausgefahren haben --> mit dem Ziel bessere Beschleunigung. Das Ergebnis war das es geklappt hat, und der Fahrer am Ende bessere Beschleunigungswerte hatte als vorher mit aktivierter Launch Control.

Aber hört mal bitte auf irgendwelche Linsen in der Suppe zu zählen, das finde ich anstrengend.
Was hier mehr Antreibseinflüsse hat kann ich nicht beurteilen....aber ich würde mir auf nem Evo 9/10 oder nem GTR tierisch einen abfeiern....egal ob ich da was an der Lenkung spüre, Allrad ist schon was nettes.
Ich bin vor 2 Monaten Mustang (5.0) mitgefahren....ist auch supi.....geile beschleunigung, gute straßenlage (trotz anders lautender gerüchte) und ein echt fetter sound zum Sparpreis.
Und damit wir die Frontries net vergessen....so ein lustiger focus rs oder ein neuer astra opc könnten mich auch begeistern.

Grüße


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> so ein lustiger focus rs oder ein neuer astra opc könnten mich auch begeistern.


 
Da würde ich den Focus ( mit dem Volvo Motor  ) verkaufen und mir einen Golf R zulegen und aus dem Opel wird nix, die sind sowieso bald pleite


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ( mit dem Volvo Motor  )


Das ist doch das Gute daran.


----------



## moe (30. Juli 2012)

@riverna: Hast schon n neues Winterauto in Planung?

Weiß jemand wie tolerant der Tüv bei einer ausgeschlagenen Spurstange oder Domlagern ist? Ist ja eigentlich kein wirklich sicherheitsrelevantes Teil.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da würde ich den Focus ( mit dem Volvo Motor  ) verkaufen und mir einen Golf R zulegen und aus dem Opel wird nix, die sind sowieso bald pleite


 
Nee Gölfe fahren mir schon zu viele draßen rum....


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Weiß  jemand wie tolerant der Tüv bei einer ausgeschlagenen Spurstange oder  Domlagern ist? Ist ja eigentlich kein wirklich sicherheitsrelevantes  Teil.


 
Nicht sicherheitsrelevant? Du bist lustig. Wenn dein Auto unlenkbar irgendwo einschlägt, wirst du dir überlegen, wie relevant Spurstangengelenke sind.  Die Toleranz ist daher eher gering - und wenn du selbst schon von ausgeschlagen redest, dann solltest du sie umgehend erneuern. Domlager hingegen haben bei vielen Fahrzeugen ein gewisses Axial- und geringes Radialspiel. Da muss man es drauf ankommen lassen und kann das schlecht aus der Entfernung beurteilen. Machen die Stützlager denn Geräusche beim Durchfahren von Senken oder Schlaglöchern / abgesenkten Bordsteinen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nee Gölfe fahren mir schon zu viele draßen rum....


 
Vom R hab ich noch nicht viele gesehen und ist doch ganz witzig, wenn jemand denkt, du hast nur einen Golf 1.4l oder 2.0l und dich versemmeln möchte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qyn3oXhpU7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (30. Juli 2012)

Ausgeschlagen ist nicht gleich abgerissen. 
Die Geräusche hab ich (rechts), aber ob die von den Domlagern kommen kann ich nicht sagen. Ein Schrauberkollege von mir hat mir letztens gesagt, dass wenn ich die ensprechende Feder runterdrücke und dieses Schlagen/Knarzen auftritt, die Spurstange(n) ausgeleiert sei(en). Ich hab das Problem nur auf der rechten Seite, reicht das wenn ich nur die austausche oder muss das paarweise? Kann das sein, dass mein Auto deswegen leicht nach links zieht? 
Kann man Domlager nachstellen, oder müssen die auch neu?


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2012)

Anhand deiner Erklärung kann ich nicht wirklich festmachen, ob das wirklich die Spurstangengelenke sind. Am besten das Auto beidseitig vorne aufbocken oder auf eine Hebebühne, dann das Rad auf 3 und 10 Uhr anfassen und bewegen. Idealerweise macht man das zu Zweit, wenn man es alleine nicht abschätzen kann. Einer wackelt, der andere fühlt die Gelenke ab. So kann man ein relevantes Spiel schnell ausmachen und vor allem auch das richtige Gelenk. Getauscht werden sollte dann paarweise, da die Ersatzteile meist recht günstig sind und das Fahrzeug eh vermessen werden muss - also ein Abwasch.

Wenn Gelenke wirklich ausgeschlagen sind, fehlt dem Fahrzeug natürlich die Spurtreue, was man je nach Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit deutlich spüren kann. Domlager werden nur getauscht.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Normale Menschen geben also kein Vollgas bzw probieren nicht einmal aus was die Kiste so schafft?


 
Im ersten Gang um eine Kurve?... Nein. 




moe schrieb:


> @riverna: Hast schon n neues Winterauto in Planung?


 
Ja meinen zweiten 100NX bereite ich gerade fürs Lackieren vor. Der soll mitte September angemeldet werden bzw lackiert sein, heute hab ich die Spurvermessen und den Unfallschaden ausbeulen lassen. Bin ihn die letzten 5 Tage mit Kurzzeitkennzeichen gefahren, war mal wieder sehr schön einen NX zu bewegen. Auch wenn viele das Auto nur für eine alte japaner Schüssel halten, mag ich die Koffer irgendwie. Aber ich war sehr sehr traurig als mein Sunny weggefahren ist... sollten die Wechselkennzeichen jemals vernünftige Bedingungen bekommen, hole ich mir einen Sunny GTI-R für die Rennstrecke.  Das habe ich sogar schon bei meiner ollen durchgeboxt.


----------



## moe (30. Juli 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Anhand deiner Erklärung kann ich nicht wirklich festmachen, ob das wirklich die Spurstangengelenke sind. Am besten das Auto beidseitig vorne aufbocken oder auf eine Hebebühne, dann das Rad auf 3 und 10 Uhr anfassen und bewegen. Idealerweise macht man das zu Zweit, wenn man es alleine nicht abschätzen kann. Einer wackelt, der andere fühlt die Gelenke ab. So kann man ein relevantes Spiel schnell ausmachen und vor allem auch das richtige Gelenk. Getauscht werden sollte dann paarweise, da die Ersatzteile meist recht günstig sind und das Fahrzeug eh vermessen werden muss - also ein Abwasch.
> 
> Wenn Gelenke wirklich ausgeschlagen sind, fehlt dem Fahrzeug natürlich die Spurtreue, was man je nach Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit deutlich spüren kann. Domlager werden nur getauscht.



Sorry, mir ist da ein Fehler unterlaufen. Er hat die Spurstangengelenke abgetastet und ich hab am Auto gewackelt. Ist schon n paar Wochen her. Der andere Test war für die Domlager.  Es sind also die Spurstangen.





Riverna schrieb:


> Ja meinen zweiten 100NX bereite ich gerade fürs Lackieren vor. Der soll mitte September angemeldet werden bzw lackiert sein, heute hab ich die Spurvermessen und den Unfallschaden ausbeulen lassen. Bin ihn die letzten 5 Tage mit Kurzzeitkennzeichen gefahren, war mal wieder sehr schön einen NX zu bewegen. Auch wenn viele das Auto nur für eine alte japaner Schüssel halten, mag ich die Koffer irgendwie. Aber ich war sehr sehr traurig als mein Sunny weggefahren ist... sollten die Wechselkennzeichen jemals vernünftige Bedingungen bekommen, hole ich mir einen Sunny GTI-R für die Rennstrecke.  Das habe ich sogar schon bei meiner ollen durchgeboxt.




Dachte ich mir schon, dass es der andere NX ist. Der wird aber nicht tiefergelegt, oder?


----------



## Mosed (30. Juli 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im ersten Gang um eine Kurve?... Nein.



Wo steht da was von Kurve? Da stand *nach* dem Abbiegen.
Das macht man zwar auch nicht allzuoft. Aber mal Vollgasbeschleunigen kan schon drin sein.


PS: In welchem Gang soll man denn sonst um eine Kurve fahren, wenn man Situationsbedingt grad nur 5 km/h fahren kann?


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2012)

Er bekommt das selbe Fahrwerk und die selbe Auspuffanlage wie der Sunny, jedoch kein Bodykit, Spoiler usw. In Serienhöhe finde ich den NX selber ziemlich hässlich... darum muss er dezent gemacht sein.  Jedoch stecke ich im moment erstmal das Geld in die Technik, bevor ich irgendwelche Tuningteile kaufe. Wobei an Tuningteile kommen eh nur noch Felgen, mehr wird da nicht dran gemacht.


----------



## moe (30. Juli 2012)

Also doch kein Schneepflug.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2012)

Nein kein Schneeflug, wobei das hier bei uns egal wäre. Hier liegt selten bis nie Schnee


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2012)

Leute, ich brauche mal euren Rat...

Folgendes: Habe heute mit meinem Dad den teilweise zerrupften Unterfahrschutz an meinem Golf 4 abmontiert (leichte Tieferlegung + Rückwärtsfahren bei Bodenwelle...). Schön und gut, habe aber keinen Plan ob das relevant ist für mein Problem: Eben gerade fahre ich einen Kumpel nach Hause der hier war und uns fällt ein helles, metallisches "Klappern" von der rechten Seite (klingt eher nach vorne) auf. Als ob ein Schraubenschlüssel fallen gelassen wird, mal mehr mal weniger gedämpft. Lässt sich durch Abbremsen und Beschleunigen provozieren (auf ner Nebenstraße Dorfeinwärts ausprobiert). Bremsen tut er ganz normal (aus 40 testweise in die Eisen gegangen - ABS normal eingesetzt und keine Auffälligkeiten), schwammiges Lenken ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Runter hängt auch nichts, war das Erste wo ich nach geguckt hab...

Ich weiß nur irgendwie nicht wo ich suchen soll, mein Dad schläft schon (der hat den Quatsch vor Urzeiten mal gelernt ), nur ich bekomme keine Auge zu wenn ich nicht weiß aus welcher Richtung das kommen könnte ....


----------



## 1821984 (31. Juli 2012)

Hitzeschutzblech vom Auspuff/Kat wo vorher die Verkleidung den Wind von abgehalten hat und nun durch den Wind dieses Geräusch hervorgerufen wird. Müsste dann auch Drehzahlabhängig zu hören sein. Mal nur bischen klappern und dann ein schreiendes klöttern.

Mal im stand Gas geben und hören ob es auch etwas heller klappert dann kommt es defenitiv vom Auspuff. Oder Hitzeschutzblech am Krümmer falls er sowas hat kann man auch mal schauen.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2012)

Ne, ist nicht Drehzahlabhängig. Eigentlich nur wenn das Fahrwerk "gefordert" wird, wenn es auch nur Abbiegen ist . Daher sprach ich ja Richtung Bremsen und Fahrverhalten schon an . Google spuckt ne Menge Einträge aus die mit Stabilager zu tun haben bei sonem Klappern beim G4... Mag auch sein, dass ichs vorher nicht gehört hab, der Plastikmist hing ja ne ganze Zeit auf halb 12 und ist aufgesetzt .


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vom R hab ich noch nicht viele gesehen und ist doch ganz witzig, wenn jemand denkt, du hast nur einen Golf 1.4l oder 2.0l und dich versemmeln möchte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja das Problem ist nur das man sofort erkennt das es ein R ist. 
Wie gesagt in Leipzig + in meiner alten Heimat (harz) fahren davon schon zu viele rum. Trotzdem nette Kiste.

Hier hast nochmal nen anderes Video^^ (ab der 25. sek wird beschleunigt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1vQHAVG-TE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grüße


----------



## 1821984 (31. Juli 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ne, ist nicht Drehzahlabhängig. Eigentlich nur wenn das Fahrwerk "gefordert" wird, wenn es auch nur Abbiegen ist . Daher sprach ich ja Richtung Bremsen und Fahrverhalten schon an . Google spuckt ne Menge Einträge aus die mit Stabilager zu tun haben bei sonem Klappern beim G4... Mag auch sein, dass ichs vorher nicht gehört hab, der Plastikmist hing ja ne ganze Zeit auf halb 12 und ist aufgesetzt .



Stabigelenke ausgeschlagen = leises "gnucksen"
Stabibuchsen am ende = kann auch nicht laut sein.
Domlager = eher als wenn der Dämpfer in Anschlag läuft
Radlager = eigentlich dauerhaftes Geräusch ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit. Schneller = Lauter
*Bremssattel Führungsbuchsen Fest = Quitschen bei nicht lösender Bremse bzw. bei einseitiger Belastung z.B bei Kurvenfahrt (Geräusch nur beim fahren)*
Hitzeschutzblech Bremse schleift bei bestimmten Achslasten

das sind so die Punkte die man schauen kann


----------



## Zoon (31. Juli 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aaaand.. here we go again.


 
Zum Glück kann ich "aus technischen Gründen" diese Beiträge nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Juli 2012)

@nfs: sieh dir mal die Federn an, eventuell ist eine gebrochen und hängt nur noch drin. Hatte ähnliche Symptome in meinem Ibiza.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2012)

Mein Vater dreht gerade mal ne Runde, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden .


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2012)

@nfsgame

STSLeon hat nicht ganz unrecht.....Federbruch könnte passen^^


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Juli 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann ich "aus technischen Gründen" diese Beiträge nicht mehr lesen.


 
Ich bis vor kurzem auch, aber man verpasst dann doch immer wieder mal interessante Beiträge.


----------



## Falk (31. Juli 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Naja das Problem ist nur das man sofort erkennt das es ein R ist.
> Wie gesagt in Leipzig + in meiner alten Heimat (harz) fahren davon schon zu viele rum. Trotzdem nette Kiste.
> Grüße



Was schlimm ist als R(32)-Fahrer: gefühlt gerade SUV-Fahrer mit Basis-Motorisierung sehen "nur" einen Golf und wundern sich, warum man bei 200+ noch aufrückt (bzw. gehen nicht wieder rechts rüber). Gestern so einen Kandidaten gehabt: linke Spur hinter einem kleinern Mercedes-SUV (ML müsste es gewesen sein), 180-190 gefahren. Bin dann langsam aufgerückt und dachte mir, naja, der wird schon rübergehen, aber nichts. Dann selbst nach rechts gegangen, den BMW hinter mir durchgelassen und schwupps war auch der ML wieder rechts...

Wenn man selbst so etwas fährt erkennt man ähnliche Motorisierungen natürlich sofort...


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2012)

Richtung Feder war nicht schlecht . Da hat sich nen undefinierbares Metallteil in die Region des Federtellers verflüchtigt und hat da Krawall gemacht. War offensichtlich irgendwas was ich "aufgesammelt" hab, denn nach Autoteil sah das nicht aus.


Die Suchaktion war aber amüsant. Sind ne halbe Stunde durchs Dorf gekurvt ohne das was geklimpert hat, fahren wieder bei uns aufn Hof (ich fühlte mich schon leicht dämlich ["Hab ich Halluzinationen?"]) -> *kling-klack*


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2012)

@nfsgame

Schön das Ihr das Problem gefunden habt.

@Falk

Ja da fehlt halt das berühmte "Überholprestige".... Also im Ernst das ist wirklich so, hättest du eine E-Klasse oder 5er BMW mit weniger PS und wärst näher rangefahren, hätte der SUV Platz gemacht.^^

Mein Kollege hatte letzte Woche einen C250 CDI....ich muss sagen war ganz g0il. Niedriger Verbrauch, sehr bequem, leise.....und das Drehmoment ist ja echt ne Wucht (ich glaube 500Nm --> drückt!)....und fährt trotz "nur" 204 PS 250Km/h.(abgeriegelt) Wären die Kisten (+Unterhalt + Inspektionen) nicht so teuer, wäre das für mich auch was....ich fahre am Tag über 100Km zur Arbeit und zurück.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mein Kollege hatte letzte Woche einen C250 CDI....ich muss sagen war ganz g0il. Niedriger Verbrauch, sehr bequem, leise.....und das Drehmoment ist ja echt ne Wucht (ich glaube 500Nm --> drückt!)....und fährt trotz "nur" *204 PS 250Km/h.(abgeriegelt)* Wären die Kisten (+Unterhalt + Inspektionen) nicht so teuer, wäre das für mich auch was....ich fahre am Tag über 100Km zur Arbeit und zurück.


 
Da ist nichts abgeregelt, der ist eingetragen mit offenen 240 km/h. Der Rest ist Tacho. Mein Wagen ist bei 250 km/h abgeregelt, da zeigt der Tacho ganz andere Werte an  .


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2012)

Mir hats gefallen .....wieso was zeigt dein Tacho denn an?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein Wagen ist bei 250 km/h abgeregelt, da zeigt der Tacho ganz andere Werte an  .


 
Meiner ist bei 210 km/h abgeregelt . Der Hintergedanke von BMW ist, dass mein Modell nicht so schnell ist, wie der 120D  Er zieht relativ gut bis Tacho 220 und dann wird bei 210 abgeregelt. Am Verbrauch merkt mann es auch, bei Vollgas ca.13l und wenn die 210 erreicht sind nur noch 9-10l


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2012)

Mein Wagen ist bei 250 abgeregelt, das sind auf dem Tacho ~280 km/h und auf dem GPS 267 km/h.

Ist aber ohnehin egal, da ich selten schneller als 200 fahre, denn der ACC geht nur bis 200  .


----------



## roadgecko (31. Juli 2012)

Bei Geschwindigkeiten über 200 km/h wird das schon seinen grund haben. Da wär es mir auch lieber, wenn man alles Füße beisamen hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2012)

Na wenn der Wagen selbst lenkt dann darf er auch alles andere so machen  .


----------



## roadgecko (31. Juli 2012)

So hab ich das noch nie gesehen 

Wär mir aber trotzdem zo ungeheuer.

Zum Golf R Thema:

Letzte Woche hatten wir einen R32 vor uns, der schön am drängeln war. Bis auf das Logo und die endrohre sah der ja ganz normal aus.
Nach einer Links-Recht kombination hat er nur noch die Lichthupe von dem anderen Vehrkersteilnehmer gesehen. Kann auch daran liegen, das mein Kollege im Scirocco 2 (Natürlich ohne MSD) eins, zwei mal gas gegeben hat und er gedacht hat es wäre der provokante R32


----------



## Falk (31. Juli 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Zum Golf R Thema:
> 
> Letzte Woche hatten wir einen R32 vor uns, der schön am drängeln war. Bis auf das Logo und die endrohre sah der ja ganz normal aus.
> Nach einer Links-Recht kombination hat er nur noch die Lichthupe von dem anderen Vehrkersteilnehmer gesehen. Kann auch daran liegen, das mein Kollege im Scirocco 2 (Natürlich ohne MSD) eins, zwei mal gas gegeben hat und er gedacht hat es wäre der provokante R32



Naja, ich drängel eigentlich nie - das ist mir zu stressig. Aber wieder rechts rüber dürfen die Leute schon gehen (oder eben Gas geben).


----------



## roadgecko (31. Juli 2012)

Das sehe ich ja genau so, sind halt die leute ohne Rückspiegel genau wie gestern. BMW parkt auf dem Bürgersteig ich will vorbei fahren und dann wird der rückwärtsgang reingeknallt und das Schlachtschiff einmal quer über die Straße rangiert. Alles ohne blinken oder gar auf den Verkehr zu achten.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein Wagen ist bei 250 abgeregelt, das sind auf dem Tacho ~280 km/h und auf dem GPS 267 km/h.


 Soso, so präzise arbeitet also die Audi Abregelung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2012)

Zitat AMS: "Audi nimmt es mit der Selbstbeschränkung nicht so genau". 
Als ich das lass fand ich es lustig. Für den Alltag ist es ohne Belang.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Juli 2012)

Welchen Sinn hat diese Abregelgeschichte dann überhaupt?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Juli 2012)

War ein Gentlemen’s Agreement zwischen einigen Autoherstellern um dem Wettrüsten auf die höchste VMax entgegen zu wirken. Mittlerweile verkommt es zur Bedeutungslosigkeit. Da nicht nur große Limousinen 250 km/h schnell fahren können, sondern selbst Fahrzeuge der Golfklasse in die imaginäre Wand rasen. Insofern wird das Thema von den Herstellern nicht mehr ernst genommen. Siehe VMax Verschiebung gegen Aufpreis bei den deutschen "premium" Herstellern.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Juli 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, ich drängel eigentlich nie - das ist mir zu stressig. Aber wieder rechts rüber dürfen die Leute schon gehen (oder eben Gas geben).


Meistens tun sie ersteres nicht und/ oder können letzteres (nicht mehr ausreichend). Hatte ich vor kurzem wieder, da bin ich ganz rechts vorbei, weil in der Mitte sich auch schon jemand "festgefahren" hatte.


----------



## Riverna (31. Juli 2012)

Es geht schon grausig ins Geld wenn ich mal einkaufen gehe... Ich weiß das Öl ist nicht das besten, aber für den Anfang reicht es. Da der Wagen knapp 3 Jahre rum stand werde ich die ersten Kilometer eh ruhig und langsamer fahren als gewohnt, danach kommt wieder mein geliebtes Castrol 5w40 rein.


----------



## 1821984 (31. Juli 2012)

Hast Hoffnung das der hält oder ist das den Motoren bei Nissan egal mit der Standzeit, wegen Lagerschaden oder solche Sachen?

Am Wochenende schön auf nen Viertelmeile Rennen gewesen. War schon lustig. 
Neuer Streckenrekord liegt jetzt bei 7,01Sec. auf ner 1/4 Meile. Endgeschwindigkeit lag bei 349km/h und nach ner 1/8 Meile waren schon knapp 250km/h drauf. 

Und selbst mein 1,9Diesel ist abgeregelt bei Tacho 222km/h. Bestimmt nur damit er den 3,0Diesel nicht hinterher fahren kann. Denn Luft ist noch da. Aber warum man einen 4Zyl. überhaupt abregeln muss ist mir schleierhaft. Ob das Ding nun 210 oder 225 rennt ist doch schnurzpiep. Das bei 250km/h meinetwegen aber bitte nicht bei Autos, die sich dann so oder so schon quälen. Nur weil ein Auto sagenhafte 257km/h schaffen würde, muss ich ihn dann doch nicht gleich elekronisch begrenzen oder doch?

Weis man eigentlich, ob man z.B bei einem Golf R die elektronische abregeluung einfach per Diagnosegerät deaktivieren könnte? Man kann ja sonst auch teilweise Komfortfunktionen umschreiben usw.. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren ob das dann jeder beliebige Händler machen könnte? Das dabei dann Garantien usw. verloren gehen ist klar.


----------



## Riverna (31. Juli 2012)

Ach da sehe ich weniger das Problem, solange Öl im Motor ist rostet da auch innen nichts. Aber wenn der Motor so lange steht fahre ich immer erstmal vorsichtig, der original Motor von meinem roten NX stand sogar 7 Jahre und hat keine Probleme gemacht. Die 2L Motoren von Nissan sind eigentlich bei Pflege unkaputtbar, mach mir was Stand sSchäden angeht mehr sorgen um irgendwelche Lager und Buchsen vom Fahrwerk. Jedoch sind die alle noch in Funktion


----------



## Falk (1. August 2012)

Also beim Golf V R32 gibt es keine Begrenzung, der ist mit 248 bzw. 250 (DSG/Handschalter) angegeben. Das macht es dann für die Turbo-Umbauer einfacher - aber das ist mir etwas extrem


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Weis man eigentlich, ob man z.B bei einem Golf R die elektronische abregeluung einfach per Diagnosegerät deaktivieren könnte? Man kann ja sonst auch teilweise Komfortfunktionen umschreiben usw.. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren ob das dann jeder beliebige Händler machen könnte? Das dabei dann Garantien usw. verloren gehen ist klar.


 
Das geht per VCDS leider nicht. Wobei man dazu sagen sollte, das eine Anhebung der VMax um mehr als 5% eingetragen werden muss, da man sonst wohl seine Betriebserlaubniss verliert.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2012)

1821984 schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst mein 1,9Diesel ist abgeregelt bei Tacho 222km/h. Bestimmt nur damit er den 3,0Diesel nicht hinterher fahren kann. Denn Luft ist noch da. Aber warum man einen 4Zyl. überhaupt abregeln muss ist mir schleierhaft. Ob das Ding nun 210 oder 225 rennt ist doch schnurzpiep. Das bei 250km/h meinetwegen aber bitte nicht bei Autos, die sich dann so oder so schon quälen. Nur weil ein Auto sagenhafte 257km/h schaffen würde, muss ich ihn dann doch nicht gleich elekronisch begrenzen oder doch?


Ich denke eher dass da noch andere Teile am Auto reinspielen. Reifen mit entsprechender Freigabe kosten z.B. mehr und auch das Fahrwerk und die Bremsen muss man passend auslegen. Begrenzt man die vmax so kann man an diesen Teilen sparen.


----------



## 1821984 (1. August 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Also beim Golf V R32 gibt es keine Begrenzung, der ist mit 248 bzw. 250 (DSG/Handschalter) angegeben. Das macht es dann für die Turbo-Umbauer einfacher - aber das ist mir etwas extrem



Naja da die Leute, die die Autos Umbauen ja gleich einen kompletten Eingriff in die Motorsteuerung nehmen, werden sie bestimmt auch gleich Beschneidung rückgängig machen. 
Ich finde aber das es bei einigen Autos einfach ne höhere Grenze geben sollte als die 250km/h.

Wenn ein GTI oder MPS bei 250km/h abgeregelt wird, geht das grad noch so durch aber wenn ich dann mit nem S5 ankomm (zu ITp rüber schiel) der dann auch nicht schneller ist, also ich weis nicht, ich denke die Autos könnten dann doch bis 270km/h oder so rennen ohne dafür extra Geld zu bezahlen.
Was bringt es mir wenn ich dort 100.000€ für nen AMG hinlege, der nicht schneller fährt als der 250CDI?

Denn grad die AMG`s oder RS.... würden alle knapp 300km/h machen aber nein dann darf man extra geld dafür bezahlen, dass die Autos nachher immer noch nicht frei sein dürfen und wieder bei 270/280km/h abgeregelt sind.
Klar wird das schnell fahren meistens überbewertet aber trotzdem würde ich schon toll finden, das man wenigstens die möglichkeit hat, dass das Auto bis Anschlag laufen darf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wenn ein GTI oder MPS bei 250km/h abgeregelt wird, geht das grad noch so durch aber wenn ich dann mit nem S5 ankomm (zu ITp rüber schiel) der dann auch nicht schneller ist, also ich weis nicht, ich denke die Autos könnten dann doch bis 270km/h oder so rennen ohne dafür extra Geld zu bezahlen.
> Was bringt es mir wenn ich dort 100.000€ für nen AMG hinlege, der nicht schneller fährt als der 250CDI?
> 
> Denn grad die AMG`s oder RS.... würden alle knapp 300km/h machen aber nein dann darf man extra geld dafür bezahlen, dass die Autos nachher immer noch nicht frei sein dürfen und wieder bei 270/280km/h abgeregelt sind.
> Klar wird das schnell fahren meistens überbewertet aber trotzdem würde ich schon toll finden, das man wenigstens die möglichkeit hat, dass das Auto bis Anschlag laufen darf.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich. Es gibt extrem Beispiele bei denen es richtig absurd wird. Z.B. läuft ein SL standardmässig egal ob 350er, 500er, 600er, 63AMG oder 65AMG 250 km/h. Also muss man entweder bei den AMG Modellen noch ein paar extra Kröten locker machen oder alle Varianten haben die gleiche VMax.

Bei Audi ist es blöd, da dürfen "Q" Modelle tw. nur 225 km/h, "A" und "S" Modelle offiziell nur 250 fahren, "RS" optional 280 km/h (demnächst 310 km /h), "RS Plus" serienmässig 280 oder 300 km/h und nur die "R" Modelle soviel ihnen der Wind erlaubt.

In meinem Fall gibt es dadurch mehr oder weniger eine Überschneidung. Der TT-RS kann eben optional 280 fahren, trotz besserer Aerodynamik und nur 7 minder PS ist meiner offiziel bei 250 im Ziel. Wenn die einem wenigstens anbieten würden für das gleiche Geld auch die 280 zu bekommen, könnte man sich wenigstens frei entscheiden. Auch wenn es Beutelschneiderei ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke eher dass da noch andere Teile am Auto reinspielen. Reifen mit entsprechender Freigabe kosten z.B. mehr und auch das Fahrwerk und die Bremsen muss man passend auslegen. Begrenzt man die vmax so kann man an diesen Teilen sparen.


 
Das wird eher gemacht, um den Abstand zwischen den Modellen zu bewahren, wie bei meinem. Vom Aufbau her ist mir kein Unterschied zwischen 118d und 120d bekannt.
Hier sieht man die Abriegelung von meinem ziemlich deutlich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6IyKVA8MLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast12307 (1. August 2012)

Hi Leute 

ich wollte mit meinem Vater bald mal auf den Verkehrsübungsplatz gehen und da habe ich mich gefragt welches unserer Autos (eher dennen von meinen Eltern ) ich nehmen sollte bzw. welches am Besten zum üben geeignet ist. Da viele von euch hier viel Erfahrung haben mit Autos, poste ich jetzt hier meine Frage, hoffe dass ist okay 

Zur Auswahl würden ein BMW Siebener, ein Volvo XC 90 und eine Porsche 911er stehen. Die Autos sind alle die Aktuellen Modelle und bis auf den Porsche mit Allradantrieb ausgestattet. Weiterhin sind alle Wagen mit einer Automatikschaltung ausgestattet, schalten üben kann ich also nicht.

Ich bin mir da sehr unsicher, da der BMW und der Volvo sehr groß und breit sind und ich da ein bisschen Angst vor habe... Andererseites soll der Porsche eher unübersichtlich sein. Ich kenn mich mit Autos nicht aus und bin bis jetzt nur Kart gefahren und hab Need for Speed gespielt, daher kann ich die Wagen schlecht einschätzen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen 

LG alfi


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2012)

Verkehrsübungsplatz mit einem Automatik-Wagen ist vollkommen sinnlos - der eigentliche Sinn dahinter ist ja, dass man Anfahren/Kuppeln/Schalten lernt. Dass man nebenbei vielleicht ein paar Verkehrsregeln aufschnappt, kann passieren - aber eher selten, da jeder wissen sollte, was ein Stop-Schild bedeutet, und dein Vater kein ausgebildeter Fahrlehrer ist, um dich viel tiefer in die Materie einzuführen - am Ende erzählt er dann noch was falsches, was sich bei dir im Kopf festsetzt.
Entweder du gehst mit dem Auto von Onkel / Tante / Großeltern mit manuellem Getriebe, oder die Fahrzeug-Wahl ist vollkommen irrelevant, da du eh nichts bedeutendes lernen wirst, außer ein bisschen Fahrzeug-Kontrolle - nach der ersten Fahrstunde wirst du aber schon mehr gelernt haben als auf allen Übungsplätzen der Welt.

Btw, Post klingt ein bisschen nach Troll mMn..


----------



## Falk (1. August 2012)

Unabhängig einer Meinung zum Fuhrpark: Auf den Übungsplatz geht man mit irgendeiner Gurke, wo man noch wirklich selbst fährt. Also z.B. Opel Kadett E oder was in der Richtung, kein ABS/ESP/Anfahrhilfe/Servo/Airbags...dafür einen erfühlbaren Schleifpunkt etc.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das wird eher gemacht, um den Abstand zwischen den Modellen zu bewahren, wie bei meinem. Vom Aufbau her ist mir kein Unterschied zwischen 118d und 120d bekannt.
> Hier sieht man die Abriegelung von meinem ziemlich deutlich:
> 
> 
> ...


 Da gehts garantiert nicht zu knapp bergab..


----------



## Zoon (1. August 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Was schlimm ist als R(32)-Fahrer:


 
  Naja wenn man sich halbwegs mit Autos befasst erkennt man durchaus den  R32, auch wenn der ziemlich unauffällig ist. Schlimmer ist da der  typische Porschefahrer der mit 70 auf der Bundestraße gurgt 




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meiner ist bei 210 km/h abgeregelt  . Der Hintergedanke von BMW ist, dass mein Modell nicht so  schnell ist, wie der 120D  Er zieht relativ gut bis
> Tacho 220 und dann wird bei 210 abgeregelt. Am Verbrauch merkt mann es  auch, bei Vollgas ca.13l und wenn die 210 erreicht sind nur noch 9-10l


 
 ist bei meinem 320d genauso, Tacho 235 was wohl der Werksangabe von 214  entspricht, und man fährt deutlich spürbar gegen den km/h Begrenzer.




1821984 schrieb:


> Weis man eigentlich, ob man z.B bei einem  Golf R die elektronische abregeluung einfach per Diagnosegerät  deaktivieren könnte? Man kann ja sonst auch teilweise Komfortfunktionen  umschreiben usw.. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren ob das dann jeder  beliebige Händler machen könnte? Das dabei dann Garantien usw. verloren  gehen ist klar.


 
Beim Golf R von Rothe geht das, komplett deaktivierbare Fahrhilfen per  Schalter - und eingetragen. Seit diesem Modelljahr lässt VW den R  Modellen auch mehr lauf aber sobald man vollbremst + Lenkeinschlag  draufgibt ists ESP wieder komplett an trotz "off". Also saubere Linie  Fahren und erst nach dem Bremsen einlenken.


----------



## Falk (1. August 2012)

Wobei man Fahrhilfen eigentlich eh nur auf abgesperrten Strecken deaktivieren sollte. Im Bereich der StVO wäre mir das zu heikel. Was ich mal ausprobieren muss: die Launch-Control. Aber findet mal eine Strecke, bei der man aus dem Stand durch beschleunigen kann.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. August 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Wobei man Fahrhilfen eigentlich eh nur auf abgesperrten Strecken deaktivieren sollte. Im Bereich der StVO wäre mir das zu heikel. Was ich mal ausprobieren muss: die Launch-Control. Aber findet mal eine Strecke, bei der man aus dem Stand durch beschleunigen kann.



Landstraße, mal kurz bei der Bushaltestelle rechts ranfahren und warten. Oder nachts auf den leeren straßen..


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2012)

Sonntag früh auf die AB, und eine Parkplatz-Ausfahrt suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Da gehts garantiert nicht zu knapp bergab..



Da ging's auch bergab, aber so sieht man die Begrenzung recht deutlich 
Normal beschleunigt der so:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XYdNXBX-8i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast12307 (1. August 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Verkehrsübungsplatz mit einem Automatik-Wagen ist vollkommen sinnlos - der eigentliche Sinn dahinter ist ja, dass man Anfahren/Kuppeln/Schalten lernt. Dass man nebenbei vielleicht ein paar Verkehrsregeln aufschnappt, kann passieren - aber eher selten, da jeder wissen sollte, was ein Stop-Schild bedeutet, und dein Vater kein ausgebildeter Fahrlehrer ist, um dich viel tiefer in die Materie einzuführen - am Ende erzählt er dann noch was falsches, was sich bei dir im Kopf festsetzt.
> Entweder du gehst mit dem Auto von Onkel / Tante / Großeltern mit manuellem Getriebe, oder die Fahrzeug-Wahl ist vollkommen irrelevant, da du eh nichts bedeutendes lernen wirst, außer ein bisschen Fahrzeug-Kontrolle - nach der ersten Fahrstunde wirst du aber schon mehr gelernt haben als auf allen Übungsplätzen der Welt.
> 
> Btw, Post klingt ein bisschen nach Troll mMn..



Achso danke  werde ich dann mal nachfragen  Achja ist kein Trollpost  (hab die Modelle auch nur aufgezählt, damit ihr wisst was zur Auswahl steht  wäre ja sonst so wenn ich meine Graka verkaufen würde und das Modell nicht angeben würde, da wäre niemandem mit geholfen  )



Falk schrieb:


> Unabhängig einer Meinung zum Fuhrpark: Auf den  Übungsplatz geht man mit irgendeiner Gurke, wo man noch wirklich selbst  fährt. Also z.B. Opel Kadett E oder was in der Richtung, kein  ABS/ESP/Anfahrhilfe/Servo/Airbags...dafür einen erfühlbaren Schleifpunkt  etc.



Wusste ich nicht, danke  Mal gucken ob ich so etwas in Richtung Kadett E "finde"  Achja man kann die ganzen Hilfen normalerweise ja ausschalten, bei dem Vorgänger des BMWs (das aktuelle Modell sollte das doch auch anbieten) hat mein Vater mal als Test alles Systeme ausgeschaltet (was man über die Schalter und den "Bordcomputer" ausschalten kann, ich weß nicht ob das wirklich alles ist) und ist im Regen "provokant" in die Kurve gefahren, da ist der Wagen erstmal weggerutscht 

LG alfi


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2012)

alfi_hartkor schrieb:


> ..... hat mein Vater mal als Test alles Systeme ausgeschaltet (was man über die Schalter und den "*Bordcomputer*" ausschalten kann, ich weß nicht ob das wirklich alles ist) und ist im Regen "provokant" in die Kurve gefahren, da ist der Wagen erstmal weggerutscht


 
Was kann man denn über den Boardcomputer ausschalten?


----------



## Gast12307 (1. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was kann man denn über den Boardcomputer ausschalten?


 
Weiß ich gar nicht so genau, ist schon ein bisschen her und ich saß hinten. Auf jedem Fall meinte er, dass er die Fahrhilfen so weit wie möglich deaktiviert. Ob es bei dem damaligen Wagen schon dieses Fahrstillauswahlrad gab weiß ich nicht  auf jeden Fall ist der Wagen weggerutscht  erzeugt durch: Regen + ca. 2 Tonnen Gewicht + ca. 450 PS auf nur 2 Räder verteilt + wenig elektronische Unterstützung (auf jeden fall für so einen Wagen)


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2012)

Die Fahrt auf dem Übungsplatz dient meiner Meinung nach zwei Zwecken:
1. Lernen überhaupt zu fahren. Dass bedeutet in Deutschland in erster Linie schalten zu lernen(und alles was dazu gehört wie Anfahren am Berg etc. pp.).
2. Lernen mit dem Auto zu fahren mit dem man sich später in den Straßenverkehr begibt. Bei den von dir aufgezählten Fahrzeugen heißt das Einschätzen zu lernen wie groß der Wagen ist und wie stark er auf Pedal Betätigung reagiert. 

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die ersten Versuche mit dem 325i meiner Mutter als ich nur Fahrschuldiesel gewöhnt war. Damit an zu fahren hieß quasi erst mal neu kuppeln lernen.(Wobei auch mein Vater das Ding mehr oder weniger regelmäßig abgewürgt hat)

Ob mit oder ohne ABS und ESP macht auf dem Übungsplatz(!=Fahrsicherheitstraining) überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Situationen in denen die eingreifen erlebt man dort eh nicht. Servo oder kein Servo ist bei einer vernünftigen Auslegung der Unterstützung nur eine Kraftersparnis und hat nichts mit mehr/weniger Kontrolle zu tun.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was kann man denn über den Boardcomputer ausschalten?



Ich zB kann darüber komplett ESP, ASR und ABS ausschalten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was kann man denn über den Boardcomputer ausschalten?


 

Bei BMW eigentlich nicht, da wird durch langes Festhalten (ca. 3sek.) der DSC Taste die Stabilitätskontrolle ( DSC ) und die Traktionskontrolle ( DTC ) komplett abgeschaltet. ABS bleibt aber weiterhin angeschaltet.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich zB kann darüber komplett ESP, ASR und ABS ausschalten.


 
Du kannst das ABS ausschalten


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2012)

Bei dem Begründer des Serien ESP selbiges aus zu schalten ist eh nicht sonderlich intelligent  .


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich zB kann darüber komplett ESP, ASR und ABS ausschalten.


 
Das habe ich so noch nicht gesehen. Bin ein Jahr lang E-Klasse gefahren, da ging das ASR/ESP über einen separaten Knopf "aus" zu schalten und das ABS konnte ich garnicht beeinflussen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das habe ich so noch nicht gesehen. Bin ein Jahr lang E-Klasse gefahren, da ging das ASR/ESP über einen separaten Knopf "aus" zu schalten und das ABS konnte ich garnicht beeinflussen.


 
Das wäre ja auch zu gefährlich, da die Gefahr besteht, dass die Hinterachse überbremst und das kann dann schon ins Auge gehen


----------



## 8800 GT (1. August 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei dem Begründer des Serien ESP selbiges aus zu schalten ist eh nicht sonderlich intelligent  .


Das war bei den Anfängen des W168ers der Fall, mit meinem nicht mehr wirklich vergleichbar.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das habe ich so noch nicht gesehen. Bin ein Jahr lang E-Klasse gefahren, da ging das ASR/ESP über einen separaten Knopf "aus" zu schalten und das ABS konnte ich garnicht beeinflussen.


 
Ja, ist aber eigendlich nicht so vorgesehen. Ist eine art Werkstattmenü, für den Rollenprüfstand zum Beispiel. Geht afaik auch bei der C und E Klasse.
In dem Menü, und das finde ich viel wichtiger, kann ich die Öltemp ablesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber eigendlich nicht so vorgesehen. Ist eine art Werkstattmenü, für den Rollenprüfstand zum Beispiel. Geht afaik auch bei der C und E Klasse.


 
Ein hidden Menü gibts bei mir auch, nur würde ich nicht den Eindruck erwecken wollen, dass die dort versteckten Funktionen "normal" wären.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. August 2012)

funktioniert bei mir wunderbar, habs im Winter mal ausprobiert, also die ganzen Helferlein auszuschalten. Die Öltemperatur ist mir sehr wichtig, daher mach ich das Menü eigentlich vor jeder Fahrt auf. (Muss man vor dem Motorstart öffnen)


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2012)

Ich habe mir per VCDS die Öltemperaturanzeige freischalten lassen, aber bis heute nicht einmal gebraucht.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. August 2012)

Ich schaue da immer penibel drauf, gibt mir ein besseres Gefühl zu wissen, wann er warm ist.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2012)

Also von ABS ausschalten hab ich nur mal was vom Smart gelesen, dass das bei dem mit Tastenkombinationen geht (Edit: War ne Kabelbrücke im OBD-Stecker). Beim 535i und jetzt beim Signum geht nur das ESP aus (per Menü), bei meinem Golf auch ESP/ASR "aus" (ganz deaktivieren lässt es sich anscheinend nicht nach Gefühl; per Taster inner Mittelkonsole wie auch beim Passat von nem Kumpel). Beim Vectra ging das glaube ich gar nicht aus...


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2012)

Ich fahre die meiste Zeit ganz gemütlich, da bringt mir die Zusatzinformation nicht so viel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2012)

Das ist bei meinem ein bisschen aufwendiger. Ich muss diese Punke abarbeiten:

1. Rückstellknopf tageskilometer drücken und gedrückt halten
 2. "Schlüssel" in den Slot schieben -->Radiobereitschaft
 3. Sooft den rückstellknopf tageskilometer drücken, bis Menüpunkt 19 erscheint. 
 4. Kurz warten bis er ins Menü springt
 5. Quersumme aus den 5 o. 6 letzten Zahlen d. Fahrgestellnummer bilden und eingeben
 6. Geheimmenü freigeschaltet bis Schlüssel abgezogen wird


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. August 2012)

Wie praktisch  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie praktisch  .


 
Ist mir aber egal, da ich da ich das Menü fast gar nicht benutze


----------



## ich558 (2. August 2012)

So meine Er6n wurde nun für 2800€ verkauft. Der Händler wollte mir 2500 und der Versicherungsmensch nur 2200 geben bin also zufrieden  jetzt entscheide ich mich zwischen einer Z750 2009 oder einer Z1000 ab 2007 wobei es wohl ersteres wird da etwas günstiger und moderneres Design. Eine Z1000 ab 2010 ist leider noch viel zu teuer. 
Die hier wär genau mein Ding  http://m2.mobile.de/;page=motorrad/1.0.0/ad/164801125

Edit sagt das sollte in den Motorrad Thread


----------



## Goggles (2. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das bezweifelt ja auch keiner. Aber in der AZ vom 20.06. wurde der geliftete S4 gegen den brandneuen 335i (F30) verglichen. Und da waren die Beschleunigungsunterschiede, dann doch *erwähnenswert*.
> 
> Audi S4
> 0-> 40 km/h - 1,3 s
> ...


 
Erwähnenswert ist aber auch dass der S4 gegenüber dem 335i als ein Sportmodell konzipiert und auch als solches abgestimmt und ausgelegt wurde. Das Augenmerk wurde auf Sportlichkeit gelenkt. Hinzu hat er 10% mehr Leistung, ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung und dafür ist er dann knapp eineinhalb Sekunden schneller auf 200, Wow....... 

Viel interessanter ist doch zu erwähnen dass der 335i laut Testverbrauch 20% Minderverbauch aufzuweisen hat und im Einkauf 10K weniger das Konto belastet. Was 2 Liter Minderverbauch auf 100 km pro Tankfüllung bei einer Laufleistung von 20 tausend p.A. an Euros ausmacht, kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen..... ich denke da liegt die Zukunft.
Sicherlich *nicht* darin die letzten Zehntel im Straßenverkehr rauszuquetschen. 

Der Mehrverbrauch ist sicherlich zum Teil auch auf den Allrad zurückzuführen, die andere Hälfte auf den älteren Motor.

Und, der F30 ist das neue Auto, der S5 kurz vor fertig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. August 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch zu erwähnen dass der 335i laut Testverbrauch 20% Minderverbauch aufzuweisen hat und im Einkauf 10K weniger das Konto belastet. Was 2 Liter Minderverbauch auf 100 km pro Tankfüllung bei einer Laufleistung von 20 tausend p.A. an Euros ausmacht, kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen..... ich denke da liegt die Zukunft.
> Sicherlich *nicht* darin die letzten Zehntel im Straßenverkehr rauszuquetschen.
> 
> Der Mehrverbrauch ist sicherlich zum Teil auch auf den Allrad zurückzuführen, die andere Hälfte auf den älteren Motor.
> ...



Der ältere Motor hängt besser am Gas und macht alles bis auf den Verbrauch besser.
Der Preis des BMW ist niedriger, Ausstattungsbereinigt bleibt davon nichts mehr übrig. Nach dem Test habe ich mir beide Fahrzeuge weitestgehend identisch zusammengeklickert, macht etwa 69k für den S4 und über 70k für den BMW. Nur im leeren Zustand ist der BMW günstiger. Ich weiß aber nicht wieviele Käufer sich für die größte Motorisierung und die kleinste Ausstattung entscheiden  .

Der BMW wurde mit der 8-Stufen Wandlerautomatik getestet, welche ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung schaltet.

2 Liter mehr auf 20 tkm p.A. heißt ca. 600,- Euro mehr im Jahr. Wen das abschreckt der soll den Wagen nicht kaufen.

Was die Fahrleistungen angeht, die sind beim Audi fast unabhängig vom Wetter jederzeit abrufbar, beim BMW bedarf es eines guten Fahrers oder der Großteil der Leistung geht direkt ins elektronische Aus.

Das der BMW brandneu ist und der Audi im vorletzten Jahr ist, dürfte in dem Zusammenhang nur bedingt als Kompliment für den BMW durchgehen  .

Achso, der Gesamtsieg ging an den alten Audi, was auch die erste Niederlage für den neuen 3er war. 
Wird spannend wie sich der Nachfolger schlägt, wenn der alte Wagen schon so abschneidet  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. August 2012)

Kennt ihr das schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (2. August 2012)

Naja ich denke jeder hat seine Meinung zum besseren Auto.

Der S4/5 mag ein sehr gelungenes Auto sein aber irgendwie alles zuviel auf Komfort gelegt und dieses Spektakuläre fällt bei dem Ding auch aus. Da mag der BMW vielleicht anspruchsvoller zu bewegen sein aber was bringt es mir wenn ich mir bei dem Innenraumdesign gleich aufs Knie kotze.

Aber wehe ich entscheide mich wirklich für ein Spassauto, dann wird einem gleich erzählt, der kann dies nicht und das macht der andere besser. Beim Cabrio/Roadster (2 Sitzer) interessiert mich der Kofferraum auch meistens etwas weniger. Aber es wird immer Leute geben die dann kommen "da kann man ja gar nichts mit transportieren", ach ne dann hätte ich mir nen alten Transit gekauft

Und grad wenn man wirklich in der Lage ist und man knapp 70.000€+ für solche Spielzeige ausgeben kann, dann würden mir ganz andere Autos einfallen um Spass zu haben aber sicher kein Auto was jeden Tag bewegt werden würde und auch noch in der Innenstadt umher gondelt und der nächste Pappkopp dir in die Tür fährt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. August 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und grad wenn man wirklich in der Lage ist und man knapp 70.000€+ für solche Spielzeige ausgeben kann, dann würden mir ganz andere Autos einfallen um Spass zu haben aber sicher kein Auto was jeden Tag bewegt werden würde und auch noch in der Innenstadt umher gondelt und der nächste Pappkopp dir in die Tür fährt.


 
Was würdest du als 70.000 Euro "Allzweckwaffe" kaufen?


----------



## Riverna (2. August 2012)

Was ist von den Brock B4 Felgen zu halten? Gerade das Gewicht würde mich mal interessieren, gibt es da irgendwo eine Vergleichstabelle?
Uff 10.3kg pro Felge... das sind ganz schöne Brock(en).


----------



## danomat (2. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdest du als 70.000 Euro "Allzweckwaffe" kaufen?



Also ich:  nen gebrauchten rs5
Bzw mustang/challenger shelby. Genau 70k neu vom band. 

Oder nen königsegg agera fürs we mieten


----------



## Falk (2. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was würdest du als 70.000 Euro "Allzweckwaffe" kaufen?


 
Active 3 Hybrid mit noch ein wenig Schnickschnack (da kann man noch ganz gut Extras reinpacken um über 70k zu kommen)


----------



## 1821984 (2. August 2012)

Für mich gibt es nicht "die Allzweckwaffe". Für mich wäre da eher der reine Fahrspass (den ja jeder anders definiert) eher wichtiger. Wie gesagt ich gehe jetzt mal eher von Autos aus, die man nicht Tag ein Tag aus bewegen muss.

Optionen wären:

Lotus Elise/Exige
Mitsubishi Lancer EVO VI TME (Original)
Corvette Z06 (kommt man da noch mit dem Geld hin?)
gebrauchter SL65 AMG
Porsche einige Modelle

Ich denke man sieht das es da für mich nicht dieses eine Auto gibt. Entweder brauch ich nen Alltagsauto, dass vieles aber nicht alles kann oder ich gehe keine Kompromisse ein. Und jedes dieser Autos hat vor und Nachteile. Und mir fällt grad auf, dass ich nur wenige Autos habe, die mir als Neuwagen zusagen.


----------



## Riverna (2. August 2012)

Subaru Impreza WRX STi und vom restlichen Geld 3 Jahre kostenlos Tanken !


----------



## 1821984 (2. August 2012)

Nen Lancia Delta Integrale EVO wäre das Non Plus Ultra aber dann schon fast zu schade um es Artgerecht zu bewegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man dann noch einige Sonderversionen sieht kann man da auch über 50.000€ für so ein Schmuckstück ausgeben. Da brauch man sich dann um elekronische Regeleingriffe auch keine Gedanken machen. Entweder kann man damit fahren oder man oder schaut ihn sich lieber nur an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. August 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Corvette Z06 (kommt man da noch mit dem Geld hin?)


 
Gebraucht schon 
Aber die geht echt gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdH85swfnsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2012)

Der schiebt bei 200km/h besser als meiner bei 100km/h 
Meine Reperatur war erfolgreich, der Wagen fährt wieder gerade aus und die Spur stimmt auch. Gott sei dank doch nicht die Karosserie verzogen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Interessant wie weit das Spektrum des persönlichen Geschmacks reicht.  Viele der genannten Fahrzeuge finde ich auch nicht schlecht.
Die Mehrwagenlösung scheidet bei mir aus, da ich nur eine Garage habe. Und sonst immer das Gefühl habe zur falschen Zeit im falschen Wagen zu  sitzen.

Aber sonst nicht schlecht  .


----------



## Goggles (3. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 2 Liter mehr auf 20 tkm p.A. heißt ca. 600,- Euro mehr im Jahr. Wen das abschreckt der soll den Wagen nicht kaufen.
> 
> Was die Fahrleistungen angeht, die sind beim Audi fast unabhängig vom Wetter jederzeit abrufbar, beim BMW bedarf es eines guten Fahrers oder der Großteil der Leistung geht direkt ins elektronische Aus.


 
Mit dem Mehrverbrauch wollte ich dem Forumsmitglied Zappaesk nur beipflichten dass ein gewisser Anteil davon auch auf den Kronradblabla zurückzuführen ist. Ca 620€ Mehrverbrauch im Jahr ohne wirklichen Gegenwert zu erhalten ist eine Stange ordentlich Geld! Wir sprechen hier von einer Mittelklasse. Äußerungen vermeintlich von oben herab wie sie im Billionares Club fallen zu Themen wie Bentley, G5 & Co. sind in der Mittelklasse peinlich. 


Eine Frage bleibt mir offen, selbst den F30 335i bewegt?

Das Fahrzeug ist so kinderleicht sehr schnell zu bewegen, das es keinen Profi bedarf um die 306 Pferde auf die Straße zu bringen. Vorurteile aus alter Zeit bitte mal außen vor lassen.
Jedoch wer hier überfordert ist und Angst vor "Schlechtwetter" hat, der spürt sicherlich nicht die Nachteile eines Allrads wie unter Anderem negative Einflüsse in der Lenkung. Und ja auch der aktuelle S5 schiebt bei schneller, ungeübter Fahrt in Kurven über die Forderräder.  Eins vorweg, das ein Allrad auch Vorteile hat, wird hier nicht abgestritten.

Im Alltag sind diese jedoch zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Mit dem Mehrverbrauch wollte ich dem Forumsmitglied Zappaesk nur beipflichten dass ein gewisser Anteil davon auch auf den Kronradblabla zurückzuführen ist. Ca 620€ Mehrverbrauch im Jahr ohne wirklichen Gegenwert zu erhalten ist eine Stange ordentlich Geld! Wir sprechen hier von einer Mittelklasse. Äußerungen vermeintlich von oben herab wie sie im Billionares Club fallen zu Themen wie Bentley, G5 & Co. sind in der Mittelklasse peinlich.



Das hat mit oben herab nichts zu tun. 50,- Euro mehr oder weniger pro Monat für mein Hobby sind mir absolut egal.
Und für mich ist der Gegenwert absolut gegeben. Ist mein erstes Auto mit Kompressor, fährt sich absolut geil  .



Goggles schrieb:


> Eine Frage bleibt mir offen, selbst den F30 335i bewegt?



Nur den Vorgänger. Und schon bei leicht feuchter Straße bleiben von den 306 PS nicht mehr viele übrig.



Goggles schrieb:


> Das Fahrzeug ist so kinderleicht sehr schnell zu bewegen, das es keinen Profi bedarf um die 306 Pferde auf die Straße zu bringen. Vorurteile aus alter Zeit bitte mal außen vor lassen.



Bei starkem Leistungseinsatz klappt es nur auf trockener Straße, ist leider so. Beobachte mal das gelbe "Lämpchen".



Goggles schrieb:


> Jedoch wer hier überfordert ist und Angst vor "Schlechtwetter" hat, der spürt sicherlich nicht die Nachteile eines Allrads wie unter Anderem negative Einflüsse in der Lenkung. Und ja auch der aktuelle S5 schiebt bei schneller, ungeübter Fahrt in Kurven über die Forderräder.  Eins vorweg, das ein Allrad auch Vorteile hat, wird hier nicht abgestritten.
> 
> Im Alltag sind diese jedoch zu vernachlässigen.


 
Für dich vielleicht. Ich bin zufrieden. Auch wenn es die die den Wagen nei gefahren sind nicht glauben können aber die Lenkung ist frei von Antriebseinflüssen, das ESP Lämpchen konnte ich noch nie zum Leben erwecken, die Traktion ist geradezu beängstigend. Und der Wagen war ohnehin alternativlos. Da ich keinen alten 3er BMW wollte, mit grausigem Bangle Design.


----------



## Falk (3. August 2012)

Ich frag mich, ob hier eigentlich einige einen digitalen Gasfuß haben...ich bin mal einen Tag mit einem M3 (aktuelles Modell) bei Regen über die Deutsche Alpenstraße gefahren - und selbst wenn man nicht immer im Rahmen der StVO war, hat da eigentlich nie das ESP geleuchtet. Davon ab ließ sich der Wagen auch völlig "normal" bewegen, ich glaube es ist ein Mythos, dass mehr PS schwieriger zu fahren sind - jedenfalls nicht, wenn man nicht immer voll drauflatscht...


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2012)

Die Vorstellung dass ein Eingreifen des ESP Grundsätzlich schlecht ist, ist imo sowieso quatsch. Wenn man z.B. bei Schnee mal wieder am Berg fest hängt ist Gas geben und "ESP mal machen lassen" meist die effektivste Lösung.
Und wenn euch die ESP Leuchte stört dann baut sie doch einfach aus.

Generell ist es natürlich auch Gewohnheitssache. Als ich meinen Wagen nach dem "Chippen"(eigentlich ein flashen) bei Regen übernommen habe hab ich beim anfahren auch ein paar mal die Leuchte gesehen. Einen Tag später hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt und trete halt entsprechend sanfter zu.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Davon ab ließ sich der Wagen auch völlig "normal" bewegen, ich glaube es ist ein Mythos, dass mehr PS schwieriger zu fahren sind - jedenfalls nicht, wenn man nicht immer voll drauflatscht...


 
Naja mehr PS haben und sie nicht abzurufen ist natürlich nur bedingt ein Kompliment für die Traktion.
Ich persönlich fahre auch gerne mit Heck- oder Standardantrieb, ändert aber an simpelsten physikalischen Zusammenhängen nichts.

Ich habe auch nichts gegen ASR oder ESP, ist halt nur nicht zielführend unter der Haube viel Leistung zu erzeugen um sie dann per Regeleingriff wieder zu reduzieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2012)

Ab und zu ist es ja auch gewollt, einen leichten Abriss der Traktion zu haben. Wenn man mit dem M3 schnelle Runden auf einer Rennstrecke fährt, wird das Auto ja auch so bewegt, dass das Heck in Kurven immer etwas ins Rutschen gerät und ein leichter Drift produziert wird. Das hilft dann am Ende der Kurve, wieder früher auf's Gas gehen zu können, weil das Auto dann schon völlig gerade steht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Wobei das auf Rennstrecken eher weniger bringt, ist eigentlich eine Rally Strategie.

Im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bin ich persönlich ganz froh wenn die Kontrolle stets gegeben ist.


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2012)

Auf der normalen Straße bei normalem Fahren kann man selbst 300PS und mehr ohne Probleme auf der Vorderachse fahren, Heckantrieb geht da noch wesentlich höher und von Allrad braucht man gar nicht zu sprechen. Scheinbar ist es cool damit anzugeben das ein Auto zuviel Leistung hat und mit Traktionsproblemen zu kämpfen hat, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären wieso manche Leute mit 100PS schon keine Traktion haben wollen.


----------



## danomat (3. August 2012)

Das bisschen cool steckt doch in jedem von uns. Bei manchen mehr oder weniger. 
Sonst würde uns auch ein normaler golf ausreichen


----------



## aloha84 (3. August 2012)

Mahlzeit,

für die die es interessiert, Opel verbaut nun den Bi-Turbo Diesel ab Herbst wirklich in den Astra. 
Link: Opel Astra Diesel-Update: Der Astra bekommt den Bi-Turbo-Diesel - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
Besonderheit ist das sich ebenfalls Front- und Heckschürze ändert und ALLE modelle mit dem Motor eine hiperstruts-vorderachskonstruktion bekommen. (also auch normaler 4-türer + kombi)
Verbrauch: 4,9L - 5,1L
Preise sind noch nicht bekannt.

Grüße


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2012)

Ganz schön rutschig, die Nos bei Regen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ItA9O8byZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goggles (3. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das hat mit oben herab nichts zu tun. 50,- Euro mehr oder weniger pro Monat für mein Hobby sind mir absolut egal.
> Und für mich ist der Gegenwert absolut gegeben. Ist mein erstes Auto mit Kompressor, fährt sich absolut geil  .
> 
> Bei starkem Leistungseinsatz klappt es nur auf trockener Straße, ist leider so. Beobachte mal das gelbe "Lämpchen".
> ...



1.66,- Euro pro Tag 

Starker Leistungseinsatz bei schlechtem Wetter im Straßenverkehr ist für mich ein absolutes No-Go. Die Aufgebaute Energie muss auch wieder abgebaut werden. Besser bremsen tut man dank Allrad auch nicht. 
Das beim beschleunigen dort der S5 einen Vorteil hat kann man nicht verneinen. Da aber selbst ein Heckantrieb unter schlechten Bedingungen für genügend Vortrieb sorgen kann ist das für mich nur theoretischer Natur. Bei Schlechtwetter lass ich die Kirche einfach im Dorf.

Den höheren Verbrauch, Reibungsverlust, Mehrgewicht, und teureren Einkaufapreis für den Allrad zahl ich aber immer.

Und doch ich bin den S5 schon paar mal gefahren. Nicht das Cabrio. Und ja er überzeugt. 

Ich glaube du siehst dich persönlich angegriffen da du das Auto fährst, so war das aber nicht gemeint. Rein objektiv


----------



## danomat (3. August 2012)

Wenn ich heut den 180mille jackpot knack gibts den hier. 

Is schon faszinierend wie es noch so derbe sprünge zwischen den supersportlern gibt

Königsegg agera vs 458 italia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0wYrhWxmPg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Der nimmts mit humor
Koenigsegg ccr vs gtr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_BAhMFSWg8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> 1.66,- Euro pro Tag



Sozusagen: Nichts  .
Ich saufe nicht ich rauche nicht, da paßt das schon.



Goggles schrieb:


> Starker Leistungseinsatz bei schlechtem Wetter im Straßenverkehr ist für mich ein absolutes No-Go. Die Aufgebaute Energie muss auch wieder abgebaut werden. Besser bremsen tut man dank Allrad auch nicht.
> Das beim beschleunigen dort der S5 einen Vorteil hat kann man nicht verneinen. Da aber selbst ein Heckantrieb unter schlechten Bedingungen für genügend Vortrieb sorgen kann ist das für mich nur theoretischer Natur. Bei Schlechtwetter lass ich die Kirche einfach im Dorf.
> 
> Den höheren Verbrauch, Reibungsverlust, Mehrgewicht, und teureren Einkaufapreis für den Allrad zahl ich aber immer.



Ich habe mich ja nicht wegen des Allradantriebs für das Fahrzeug entschieden. Es ist aber eine angenehme Begleiterscheinung. Vorher hatte ich drei Fahrzeuge mit Frontantrieb und davor mehrere Fahrzeuge mit Standardantrieb. Im direkten Vergleich beeindruckt mich die extreme Neutralität, sei es stupides Stempel runter drücken oder bei feuchter Straße aus der Kurve herausbeschleunigen. Für einige Tester war das so gut das es schon wieder langweilig ist, für mich ist es das beste Fahrgefühl welches mir bislang unter mein Popometer kam.

In der Summe der Eigenschaften ist es für mich ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept. Gute Beschleunigung, auch dank der abartig guten Traktion, eine im Alltag starke Bremse und top Cabriofeeling. Der Wagen könnte für mich nichts besser machen und dennoch würde ich ihn kein zweites Mal kaufen. Da ich im Alltag kein 300+ PS Fahrzeug brauche. Ein simples GTi Cabrio hätte meinen Ansprüchen voll und ganz genügt für ca. den halben Preis.



Goggles schrieb:


> Ich glaube du siehst dich persönlich angegriffen da du das Auto fährst, so war das aber nicht gemeint. Rein objektiv



Ich fühle "mich" (eher das Fahrzeug) angegriffen wenn mit definitiv falschen Eigenschaften abgewertet wird. Bei dem Wagen ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Nur ist es mir ein leichtes pauschale Voturteile von Fakten zu unterscheiden, da ich nur runter in die Garage gehen muss und alles selbst verifizieren kann.

Wie auch immer. In der übernächsten Woche bekommt mein Getriebe ein Update und bei der Gelegenheit bekomme ich für einen Tag den neuen A6 mit dem 313PS Diesel. Bin mal gespannt wie der sich fährt.
Immerhin ist der Motor in einem meiner drei aktuellen Wunschfahrzeuge drinn (Golf VII GTi, Chevrolet Camaro, Audi S Q5).


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ist es mir ein leichtes pauschale Voturteile von Fakten zu unterscheiden, da ich nur runter in die Garage gehen muss und alles selbst verifizieren kann.



Ich hatte diese Woche im Rahmen einer Vergleichsfahrt mal wieder Gelegenheit so nen Audi zu fahren. Die Strecke war gesperrt, so dass man allerhand Unsinn treiben konnte... Ambitioniert gefahren haben sich fast alle Kollegen ähnlich geäußert: Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung, Gasannahme im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Probanten nicht so spontan, Getriebe mit Geräuschen im (vermutlich) Triebsatz, Intervallgeräusch 2. Gang,  Schaltungen könnten etwas sportlicher abgestimmt sein...
Es ging hauptsächlich ums Getriebe, aber andere Dinge fallen halt auch immer auf. Positive Dinge natürlich auch, ist ja an sich kein schlechtes Auto.

Kleiner Tipp zur Verifikation der Antriebseinflüsse: Lenkrad voll einschlagen und mit Vollgas los fahren. So sollte auch ein Laie etwas spüren!


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp zur Verifikation der Antriebseinflüsse: Lenkrad voll einschlagen und mit Vollgas los fahren. So sollte auch ein Laie etwas spüren!


 
Spar dir deine abwertenden Kommentare. Nach dem was du schreibst kann ich dich leider nicht mehr für ernst nehmen, sorry.

Das habe ich im übrigen schon gemacht, erzähl mal was dann passiert  .


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

Das ist nicht abwertend gemeint, aber da du offenbar Schwierigkeiten hast das herauszufahren war das als gut gemeinter Ratschlag gedacht. 

Die anderen Punkte, speziell das Geräusch des Triebsatzes sind schwierig zu verifizieren, wenn man das nicht regelmäßig macht und darüber hinaus vermutlich auch nicht bei allen Fahrzeugen gleich stark oder auch überhaupt nicht ausgeprägt.

Die Gasannahme und die "mangelnde" Sportlichkeit der Schaltung bzw. der Getriebeabstimmung sind vor allem im direkten Vergleich mit anderen - mitunter deutlich teureren und sportlicheren - Fahrzeugen auffällig.


----------



## danomat (3. August 2012)

Naja. Das sind hauptsächlich kleine und für den otto normalverbraucher häufig kaum feststellbare  
Symptome. 
Wenn man was nicht kennt merkt man es auch nicht.  Vorallem wenn man beruflich nicht damit zu tun hat. 
Wir haben testfahrten mit protokupplungen und da wird auf sachen geachtet die unter normalen umständen für den laien nicht festellbar sind


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist nicht abwertend gemeint, aber da du offenbar Schwierigkeiten hast das herauszufahren war das als gut gemeinter Ratschlag gedacht.


 
Beantworte doch einfach meine Frage!


----------



## danomat (3. August 2012)

Ps: wenn man in der entwicklung tätig ist sind solche erscheinungen oftmals nur elektronisch nachweisbar. Das ist meine erfahrung. 

Wirklich bemerken tut man die uterschiede kaum , bis wenn überhaupt wenn man direkt nacheinander fährt


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Beantworte doch einfach meine Frage!


 
Was für ne Frage denn?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was für ne Frage denn?


 
Diese:



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das habe ich im übrigen schon gemacht, erzähl mal was dann passiert  .


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

Ah eine Frage ohne Fragezeichen am Ende, deswegen habe ich sie übersehen.

Ich habs übrigens selber gar nicht gemacht, weil ich ja beim Arbeiten war und da nicht irgendwelche Sperenzchen nebenher machen kann, das ist auch so anstrengend genug. Ich merke die Antriebseinflüsse ja auch auf nem zügig gefahrenen Handlingskurs. Es war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag wie du die Antriebseinflüsse selbst mal "erfahren" kannst. Normalerweise merkt man bei so nem Manöver am einfachsten diese Einflüsse. Regelt der Audi dann ab, bzw. begrenzt er den Vortrieb elektronisch? Vermutlich ist da dann irgendwann die Grenze der Traktion erreicht und die elektronischen Helferlein walten ihres Amtes. Einfacher gestrickte Allradler kann man so auch zum Schleudern bringen, beim Audi weiß ichs schlicht nicht, ich fahr den ja nicht permanent und dann auch nicht zum Spaß.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ah eine Frage ohne Fragezeichen am Ende, deswegen habe ich sie übersehen.


 
Wenn du ihn gefahren bist, dann weißt du was passiert. Noch sehe ich ausser viel Text mit wenig Inhalt nichts.

.::EDIT::.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich habs übrigens selber gar nicht gemacht, weil  ich ja beim Arbeiten war und da nicht irgendwelche Sperenzchen nebenher  machen kann, das ist auch so anstrengend genug.


 
Was jetzt? Bist du ihn gefahren oder nicht? Wenn nicht, dann erzähl mir nicht was man spürt und was nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

Na dann lies doch den Text, nur so als Vorschlag!

Wenn ich das Manöver nicht gefahren bin, dann weiß ich auch nicht, was konkret bei dem Auto passiert, ganz einfach. Ich habe zu arbeiten wenn ich so nen Auto fahre, muss ne Checkliste abarbeiten und bestimmte Fahrzustände bewerten. Da bleibt keine Zeit für so nen Scheiß! Die weitaus meisten zu bewertenden Fahrzustände finden dabei übrigens bei relativ geringer Last und Tempo statt - dort ist ein Antriebsstrang nämlich am schwierigsten abzustimmen und das verlangt die meiste Aufmerksamkeit und ist bei der Beurteilung am interessantesten. Dann noch ein paar zügige Runden und das wars, nächstes Auto... Ich bin jedenfalls froh, das ich nicht als Testfahrer arbeite und jeden Tag so nen Mist machen muss.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Manöver nicht gefahren bin, dann weiß ich auch nicht, was konkret bei dem Auto passiert, ganz einfach. Ich habe zu arbeiten wenn ich so nen Auto fahre, muss ne Checkliste abarbeiten und bestimmte Fahrzustände bewerten. Da bleibt keine Zeit für so nen Scheiß! Die weitaus meisten zu bewertenden Fahrzustände finden dabei übrigens bei relativ geringer Last und Tempo statt - dort ist ein Antriebsstrang nämlich am schwierigsten abzustimmen und das verlangt die meiste Aufmerksamkeit und ist bei der Beurteilung am interessantesten. Dann noch ein paar zügige Runden und das wars, nächstes Auto... Ich bin jedenfalls froh, das ich nicht als Testfahrer arbeite und jeden Tag so nen Mist machen muss.


 
OK, dann fassen wir mal zusammen. Du bist den Wagen nicht gefahren, weißt aber was man wann spürt, leider aber nicht wie der Wagen sich wann wie verhält, womöglich nicht mal das es alles in allem vier verschiedene Lenkungen für den Wagen gab und gibt.

Alles klar. Ist dir langweilig oder was? Oder wieso willst du mir Sachen erzählen die du selbst nicht weißt?


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> OK, dann fassen wir mal zusammen. Du bist den Wagen nicht gefahren, weißt aber was man wann spürt, leider aber nicht wie der Wagen sich wann wie verhält, womöglich nicht mal das es alles in allem vier verschiedene Lenkungen für den Wagen gab und gibt.
> 
> Alles klar. Ist dir langweilig oder was? Oder wieso willst du mir Sachen erzählen die du selbst nicht weißt?


 
Du vergisst in deiner Zusammenfassung, dass ich den Wagen sehr wohl gefahren bin, lediglich das oben beschriebene Manöver nicht. Dieses habe ich lediglich dir vorgeschlagen um dich selbst in die Lage zu versetzen die Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung zu spüren. Damit kann die nämlich normalerweise jeder spüren. Du bist es ja offenbar schon gefahren und damit hast du es entweder schon erlebt, oder das Auto regelt in dem Fall mit seinen Helferlein alles so runter, dass es eben in diesem Fall doch nicht zu spüren ist. Wo ist das Problem?

Das es 4 verschiedene Lenkungen gab, gibt wusste ich in der Tat nicht - es ist mir ja auch egal, ich interessiere mich ja gar nicht für die Mühle.

Nochmal, ich habe nichts gegen das Auto, es ist mir genauer gesagt egal, finde es aber nicht schlecht und wenn du damit deine Erfüllung findest gut - ich habe auch nix gegen dich. Aber das du die Augen vor der Realität verschließt und Dinge wegleugnest, die dir ein beliebiger Fahrer mit entsprechendem Fachhintergrund rausfahren kann, das ist ein wenig seltsam - oder eben doch nicht, sondern typisch für deutsche Autofahrer - die ja im Selbstbild alle sehr gut sind und deswegen Zweifel am eigenen Auto oder gar der Fähigkeit des Autofahrens nicht zulassen können. Ich habe aber weder das eine noch das andere in Frage gestellt, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es offenbar Dinge an deinem Auto bzw. dessen Fahrverhalten gibt, die du offenbar nicht oder auch noch nicht erlebt hast. Das ist kein Angriff auf dich! Das ist nicht mal schlimm, sondern einfach eine Feststellung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nochmal, ich habe nichts gegen das Auto, es ist mir genauer gesagt egal, finde es aber nicht schlecht und wenn du damit deine Erfüllung findest gut - ich habe auch nix gegen dich. Aber das du die Augen vor der Realität verschließt und Dinge wegleugnest, die dir ein beliebiger Fahrer mit entsprechendem Fachhintergrund rausfahren kann, das ist ein wenig seltsam - oder eben doch nicht, sondern typisch für deutsche Autofahrer - die ja im Selbstbild alle sehr gut sind und deswegen Zweifel am eigenen Auto oder gar der Fähigkeit des Autofahrens nicht zulassen können. Ich habe aber weder das eine noch das andere in Frage gestellt, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es offenbar Dinge an deinem Auto bzw. dessen Fahrverhalten gibt, die du offenbar nicht oder auch noch nicht erlebt hast. Das ist kein Angriff auf dich! Das ist nicht mal schlimm, sondern einfach eine Feststellung.


 
Ich weiß nicht worauf du hinaus willst aber fahr erstmal alle Varianten, bzw. die die du kritisierst, dann können wir darüber reden wie sich was wann verhällt. Alles andere ist Theorie.

Wenn du schon rein theoretisch rumphilosophieren möchtest, dann schau dir wenigstens mal an wie das ganze System funktioniert, dann dürfte dir womöglich auch einleuchten warum es nicht so ist wie dir deine "Erfahrung" es vorgibt.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

Du verwechselst da was. Wenn man etwas selbst erlebt, dann nennt man das eine praktische Erfahrung. Wenn man etwas z.B. errechnet, dann ist das Theorie. 

Ich kritisiere das was ich selbst erlebt habe. Wobei kritisieren falsch ist, ich stelle es fest und schreibe, dass mich das stört. Welche Variante das ist ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Wenn da eine dabei sein sollte, die das nicht hat - ich wäre wirklich überrascht. Aber ich habe noch keinen Allradler gefahren bei dem man das nicht hätte provozieren können. Auch den Audi nicht, den ich in den letzten 18 Monaten 2x gefahren bin (immerhin hat Audi nicht mehr den Motor vor der Achse und dieses unsäglich kopflastige Einlenkverhalten), was für Varianten weiß ich net - ich habe andere Prioriäten. 
Im täglichen Betrieb wird man das natürlich selten bis gar nie merken, wenn mans mal rußen lässt, dann aber schon. Mir persönlich ist da ein Mitlenkendes Heck lieber, das erfordert zwar mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Erfahrung, ist aber nicht so langweilig wie ein Allradler -> meine Meinung!


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere das was ich selbst erlebt habe. Wobei kritisieren falsch ist, ich stelle es fest und schreibe, dass mich das stört. Welche Variante das ist ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Wenn da eine dabei sein sollte, die das nicht hat - ich wäre wirklich überrascht. Aber ich habe noch keinen Allradler gefahren bei dem man das nicht hätte provozieren können. Auch den Audi nicht, den ich in den letzten 18 Monaten 2x gefahren bin (immerhin hat Audi nicht mehr den Motor vor der Achse und dieses unsäglich kopflastige Einlenkverhalten), was für Varianten weiß ich net - ich habe andere Prioriäten.


 
Du weißt also nicht was du da genau gefahren bist? Hmm, es gibt 4 Lenkungen und 2 unterschiedliche Allradantriebe. Und da willst du mir sagen wie es ist wenn du eine Variante unbekannter Weise gefahren bist. Respekt. Das nenne ich mal Fach- und Sachkenntnis.

Falls sich mal die Gelegenheit ergibt und du mal erfahren willst wie sich meine Version anfühlt, ich habe Kronenradallrad + elektro mechanische Servolenkung OHNE Dynamiclenkung. 

Es hat auch einen relativ einfachen Grund wieso man in der Lenkung keine Antriebseinflüsse spürt. Denn wenn man nur gemütlich cruised, dann liegen 40% des Antriebsmoments auf der Vorderachse und 60% hinten. Wenn man stark Gas gibt auf trockener, warmer Strecke dann gehen bis zu 85% nach hinten. Sprich wenn mehr Leistung da ist, geht weniger auf die Vorderachse, dadurch ist nicht viel zum fühlen da. Aber das weißt du ja sicher, da du ja schon Allradler gefahren bist und alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktionieren  .

Früher hatte ich auch Fahrzeuge mit Standardantrieb, daher weiß ich auch wie es sich anfühlt wenn man auf einer Autobahnauffahrt im Herbst stark Gas gibt und der V8 die Hinterachse zum sich selbst überholen einlädt. Für den einen ist es eine ganz tolle Herausforderung, für den anderen mangelnde Fahrsicherheit. Muss jeder für sich wissen was ihm gefällt.

.::EDIT::.
Ergänzend könnte man jetzt noch hinzufügen, dass es noch zwei zusätzliche Varianten der beiden Allrandantriebe gibt und gab, jeweils noch mit einer variablen Hinterachssperre. Jetzt kannst du dir ja selbst ausrechenen wieviele Kombinationen damit möglich sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Wenn ich heut den 180mille jackpot knack gibts den hier.
> 
> Is schon faszinierend wie es noch so derbe sprünge zwischen den supersportlern gibt
> 
> ...



Ferrari finde ich an sich nicht gut. Sogar ein M5 ist fast schneller 
Ist zwar nicht ganz objetiv, aber der Ferrari ist nicht viel schneller.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgFyGQf4ScU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Der Ferrari hat sogar ein Leck


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du weißt also nicht was du da genau gefahren bist? Hmm, es gibt 4 Lenkungen und 2 unterschiedliche Allradantriebe. Und da willst du mir sagen wie es ist wenn du eine Variante unbekannter Weise gefahren bist. Respekt. Das nenne ich mal Fach- und Sachkenntnis.
> 
> Falls sich mal die Gelegenheit ergibt und du mal erfahren willst wie sich meine Version anfühlt, ich habe Kronenradallard + elektro mechanische Servolenkung OHNE Dynamiclenkung.



Versteh ich nicht, weil ich nicht weiß welche Variante der Lenkung es war (das Auto diese Woche war jedenfalls nagelneu), kann ich nicht über die Erfahrungen berichten? Interessante Ansichtsweise! 
Erklär mir doch mal bitte so einen Kronenradallradler. (darfst ruhig Fachausdrücke benutzen!)



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es hat auch einen relativ einfachen Grund wieso man in der Lenkung keine Antriebseinflüsse spürt. Denn wenn man nur gemütlich cruised, dann liegen 40% des Antriebsmoments auf der Vorderachse und 60% hinten. Wenn man stark Gas gibt auf trockener, warmer Strecke dann gehen bis zu 85% nach hinten. Sprich wenn mehr Leistung da ist, geht weniger auf die Vorderachse, dadurch ist nicht viel zum fühlen da. Aber das weißt du ja sicher, da du ja schon Allradler gefahren bist und alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktionieren  .



Ich habe ja schon geschrieben wo ich arbeite und insofern glaube ich muss ich zu meinen Kenntnissen über Antriebsstränge nichts hinzufügen. Das mit der Lastverteilung ist Theorie, diese wird situativ verteilt. D.h. wenn hinten die Haftgrenze erreicht wird, dann kommt halt mehr nach vorne und dass ist dann unter Last in der Kurve sehr wohl auch mal mehr als die 15% aus dem Prospekt. Andersrum ist das dann aber auch so. Übrigens regelt der Audi mittels Bremseingriff Leistung im kurveninneren Rad weg , das Ganze nennt sich dann "radselektive Momentensteuerung" (ist dem ESP nicht unähnlich) und zeigt, dass es so ganz ohne elektronische Helferlein auch bei Allrad nicht geht.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich auch Fahrzeuge mit Standardantrieb, daher weiß ich auch wie es sich anfühlt wenn man auf einer Autobahnauffahrt im Herbst stark Gas gibt und der V8 die Hinterachse zum sich selbst überholen einlädt. Für den einen ist es eine ganz tolle Herausforderung, für den anderen mangelnde Fahrsicherheit. Muss jeder für sich wissen was ihm gefällt.



Na auf der Autobahnauffahrt passiert nix, weil kein normaler Mensch sein ESP ausmacht, wenn er net drauf aus ist ein wenig Instabilität ins Fahrverhalten zu bringen. Und wenn mans ausmacht, dann ist man drauf gefasst und hat eine Menge Spaß so quer auf der Auffahrt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei und füge dir direkt den Text der Audi AG ein:

*[FONT=&quot]Kronenraddifferenzial[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Genau 30 Jahre nach dem Debüt des ersten quattro hat Audi die jüngste Evolutionsstufe seines permanenten Allradantriebs für längs eingebaute Frontmotoren eingeführt – den quattro-Antrieb mit Kronenraddifferenzial und radselektiver Momentensteuerung. 

Im Inneren des neuen Mittendifferenzials, das sein Debüt Anfang 2010 im RS 5 gab, drehen sich zwei Kronenräder, die ihren Namen ihrer Verzahnungsgeometrie verdanken. Das hintere Rad treibt die Kardanwelle zum Hinterachsdifferenzial an, das vordere den Abtrieb zum Vorderachsdifferenzial. Die Kronenräder stehen mit vier drehbar gelagerten Ausgleichsrädern im Eingriff. Sie sind im 90-Grad-Winkel zueinander angeordnet und erhalten ihren Antrieb vom Gehäuse des Differenzials, also von der Getriebeausgangswelle. 

Im normalen Fahrbetrieb drehen sich die beiden Kronenräder so schnell wie das Gehäuse. Aufgrund ihrer speziellen Geometrie ergeben sich gezielt ungleiche Hebelwirkungen: In der Grundverteilung gehen 60 Prozent des Motormoments zum Differenzial der Hinterachse und 40 Prozent nach vorne.

Wenn sich die Momente verschieben, weil der Grip an einer Achse nachlässt, entstehen unterschiedliche Drehzahlen und axiale Kräfte im Inneren des Differenzials – sie führen dazu, dass die benachbarten Lamellenpakete aneinander gepresst werden. Die entstehende Selbstsperrwirkung leitet nun das Gros des Antriebsmoments auf die Achse mit der besseren Traktion, bis zu 85 Prozent fließen nach hinten. Im umgekehrten Fall – wenn die Hinterachse weniger Grip hat – vollzieht sich dieser Vorgang entsprechend, jetzt fließen bis zu 70 Prozent der Momente an die Vorderachse. 

Mit dieser noch breiteren Momentenverteilung übertrifft das Kronenraddifferenzial seine Vorgänger – die Traktion wird noch besser. Die Umverteilung der Kräfte und Momente erfolgt ohne zeitliche Verzögerung und absolut homogen, die aktive mechanische Arbeitsweise garantiert höchste Effizienz und verzögerungsfreie Reaktionen. Weitere Stärken des Kronenraddifferenzials sind seine Kompaktheit und das geringe Gewicht – mit 4,8 Kilogramm ist es etwa zwei Kilogramm leichter als sein Vorgänger-Bauteil. 

Audi koppelt das Kronenraddifferenzial mit einer intelligenten Softwarelösung im Bremsenmanagement, der radselektiven Momentensteuerung. Sie kann auf jedes der vier Räder gezielt zugreifen. Das neue System macht Kurvenfahrten noch präziser und dynamischer.

Bei schneller Kurvenfahrt ermittelt die Software aus der Lenkvorgabe und der Position des Gaspedals die optimale Verteilung der Antriebskräfte auf alle vier Räder. Wenn sie erkennt, dass die entlasteten kurveninneren Räder bald durchrutschen werden, bremst sie sie ganz leicht ab – ein feines Anlegen der Beläge an die Scheibe mit minimalem Druck genügt.

Über die Wirkung des Differenzials können sich die kurvenäußeren Räder an diesem Bremsmoment „abstützen“ und somit ihrerseits mehr Antriebsmoment auf die Straße bringen. Die Unterstützung erfolgt gleitend und kontinuierlich. Das Auto bleibt merklich länger neutral, das Untersteuern beim Einlenken und Beschleunigen wird praktisch neutralisiert, und die Eingriffe des ESP erfolgen später und weicher – falls sie überhaupt noch nötig sind.[/FONT]


Aber wie gesagt, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du willst mir erzählen (warum auch immer  ) wie sich mein Auto anfühlt. Ich kann dir nur beschreiben wie es tatsächlich ist. Wenn ich das mache bist du der Meinung das ich das nicht könnte. Ich denke schon das ich das kann, da ich nicht erst seit gestern Auto fahre und nicht erst 200 oder 300 Typen gefahren bin.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und füge dir direkt den Text der Audi AG ein:



Weißt du auch was das bedeutet was du da aus dem Audiprospekt kopiert hast? Das ist doch in erster Linie Werbeblabla.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Audi koppelt das Kronenraddifferenzial mit einer intelligenten Softwarelösung im Bremsenmanagement, der radselektiven Momentensteuerung. Sie kann auf jedes der vier Räder gezielt zugreifen. Das neue System macht Kurvenfahrten noch präziser und dynamischer.



Du weißt aber schon, dass die radselektive Momentensteuerung (ist ja eigentlich ne Momentenreduzierung) im Prinzip ein erweitertes ESP ist und damit genau der Softwareeingriff, denn du ja eigentlich gar nicht haben willst, weil er die Leistung wegregelt



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du willst mir erzählen (warum auch immer  ) wie sich mein Auto anfühlt. Ich kann dir nur beschreiben wie es tatsächlich ist. Wenn ich das mache bist du der Meinung das ich das nicht könnte. Ich denke schon das ich das kann, da ich nicht erst seit gestern Auto fahre und nicht erst 200 oder 300 Typen gefahren bin.



Nein, ich beschreibe dir wie sich der Audi für mich anfühlt - du beschreibst wie es sich für dich anfühlt. Das du bestimmte Dinge nicht bemerkst und diese damit offenbar gar nicht da sein können, ist ja nicht meine Schuld.

Ich geh jetzt jedenfalls ins Bett, muss morgen ein paar Möbel schreinern und da brauch ich meinen Schlaf sonst fehlen womöglich morgen noch ein paar Finger und das wäre mir unrecht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. August 2012)

Ich kann deine Motivation nicht nachvollziehen. Was willst du erreichen?


----------



## Goggles (5. August 2012)

Eventuell ein wenig Objektivität einbringen?

Ich stehe meinem Eigentum auch stets kritikfähig gegenüber..... und was er schreibt ist ja nicht falsch. 

Ich war vom S5 Coupé beeindruckt! In Sachen Fahrleistung lässt er klar die alte V8 Variante stehen!
Auch wenn ich den V8 Sound/Feeling als unbezahlbar sehe, gibt der V6 dem Auto einen anderen Charakter. Das Auto ist deutlich sportlicher geworden. Aber jedes Produkt hat auch seine Kehrseite, die vom Audi ist u.A. immernoch die Kopflastigkeit, auch wenn deutlich reduziert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. August 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Aber jedes Produkt hat auch seine Kehrseite, die vom Audi ist u.A. immernoch die Kopflastigkeit, auch wenn deutlich reduziert.


 
Dagegen sag ich ja auch nichts. Aber wenn man kritisiert, dann wenigstens die negativen Eigenschaften die er hat und nicht welche er theoretisch haben könnte.

Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, wenn ich auf der Suche nach möglichst viel "Sportlichkeit" gewesen wäre, dann wäre ich ganz sicher nicht bei einem fast 2 Tonnen schwerem Cabrio gelandet. Dessen Stärken liegen ganz woanders.


----------



## Goggles (5. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, wenn ich auf der Suche nach möglichst viel "Sportlichkeit" gewesen wäre, dann wäre ich ganz sicher nicht bei einem fast 2 Tonnen schwerem Cabrio gelandet. Dessen Stärken liegen ganz woanders.


 
Das stimmt natürlich. Ich weis allerdings nicht ob du die V8 Version gefahren bist, im direkten Vergleich ist er sportlich.
Und ich muss sagen das Cabrio kenn ich nur ausm Prospekt, aber es ist deutlich schwerer als das Coupé. Ich behaupte rein aus der Theorie heraus dass das Coupé ein anderes Temperament an den Tag legt als das Cabrio.

So gesehen ist Erfahrung auch nicht immer notwendig, manches kann man aus der Theorie heraus ableiten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. August 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Und ich muss sagen das Cabrio kenn ich nur ausm Prospekt, aber es ist deutlich schwerer als das Coupé. Ich behaupte rein aus der Theorie heraus dass das Coupé ein anderes Temperament an den Tag legt als das Cabrio.
> 
> So gesehen ist Erfahrung auch nicht immer notwendig, manches kann man aus der Theorie heraus ableiten.


 
Definitiv, bezogen auf die Beschleunigung ist das Cabrio etwa 0,5 Sekunden langsamer auf 100 und etwa 1 Sekunde langsamer auf 200. Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden was wichtiger ist, maximale Beschleunigung oder offen fahren.

Letzteres sehe ich dann doch deutlich anders. Da man bei vielen Test- und Probefahrten merkt, dass drei vier Zahlen den Charakter eines Autos nicht richtig beschreiben können.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2012)

Hab am Freitag meine neuen Felgen abgeholt, ich find sie passen gut zum Auto und sind mit 16" noch sehr human. Von dezent sind sie natürlich doch einiges entfernt, aber gut das gefällt mir auch. Vorallem der Unterschied zu den originalen GTi Felgen ist schon erstaunlich  Wobei ich stark davon ausgehe das sie euch nicht gefallen werden.

PS: Es sind keine Aluett Felgen sondern Brock B4, wieso da ein Aluett Emblem drauf ist verstehe ich persönlich auch nicht.


----------



## ich558 (5. August 2012)

Stimmt, mir persönlich gefallen sie nicht so vorallem diese ganzen Nieten/Schrauben sind nichts für mich. Dafür sind sie sehr sauber 

So diese Woche beginnt mal die Suche nach meinem ersten Wagen! *freu*


----------



## seventyseven (5. August 2012)

Besorg dir ein Polo 6n2 ist super für Anfänger. Kostengünstig im Unterhalt sowie in der Versicherung.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2012)

Bin beeindruckt in welchem guten Zustand meine Winteralus sind, immerhin sind diese auch schon knapp 20 Jahre alt.  Sollten demnächst eine neue Farbe bekommen, jedoch weiß ich noch nicht welche, denn dazu muss ich mir erstmal eine Farbe für den Wagen überlegen.


----------



## dekay55 (5. August 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab am Freitag meine neuen Felgen abgeholt, ich find sie passen gut zum Auto und sind mit 16" noch sehr human. Von dezent sind sie natürlich doch einiges entfernt, aber gut das gefällt mir auch. Vorallem der Unterschied zu den originalen GTi Felgen ist schon erstaunlich  Wobei ich stark davon ausgehe das sie euch nicht gefallen werden.
> 
> PS: Es sind keine Aluett Felgen sondern Brock B4, wieso da ein Aluett Emblem drauf ist verstehe ich persönlich auch nicht.


 
Das kann ich dir Sagen, wenn du die als Brock B4 gekauft hast, wurdest du übern Tisch gezogen, das sind keine Brock das sind Aluette  Gibt nämlich 2 Dezent kleine unterschiede zwischen den Aluette Typ 61 und den Brock B4. 

Die B4 haben zwischen den Speichen nur 4 Fake Schrauben, wärend die Aluette Typ 61 5 Fake schrauben haben, exakt wie deine Felgen. 
Auserdem haben haben die Brock B4 keine glatten speichen wie deine, sondern die haben eine Wölbung nach innen. 
Das wast du hast sind Definitiv Aluette Typ 61


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Besorg dir ein Polo 6n2 ist super für Anfänger. Kostengünstig im Unterhalt sowie in der Versicherung.


 
Oder Golf4 1,4l 16V . 94€/Jahr Steuern; ~150€/Quartal Versicherung (SF16 mit 75% Teilkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung + Rabattschutz über meinen Dad im Beamtentarif). Ich fahre ihn mit meinem doch eher "zügigen Fahrstil" mit einem Verbrauch zwischen 6,1 und 7,5l/100km. Langstreckenautobahnverbrauch liefere ich in zwei Wochen nach.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir Sagen, wenn du die als Brock B4 gekauft hast, wurdest du übern Tisch gezogen, das sind keine Brock das sind Aluette  Gibt nämlich 2 Dezent kleine unterschiede zwischen den Aluette Typ 61 und den Brock B4.
> 
> Die B4 haben zwischen den Speichen nur 4 Fake Schrauben, wärend die Aluette Typ 61 5 Fake schrauben haben, exakt wie deine Felgen.
> Auserdem haben haben die Brock B4 keine glatten speichen wie deine, sondern die haben eine Wölbung nach innen.
> Das wast du hast sind Definitiv Aluette Typ 61


 
Es sind R.O.D. und somit glaube ich Rondell (?)
Ob Brock, Aluett, Rondell oder R.O.D. ist mir eigentlich auch egal, ist eh alles ATU Gelump.  Verkäufer meinte er glaubt das es Brock B4 sind, hab dass einfach mal so übernommen gehabt. Nachdem ich aber im Internet nach Brock B4 gesucht habe, viel mit das mit den Schrauben auch auf


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. August 2012)

als anfangsauto würde ich nen 106er Peugeot 1.1 Benzin empfehlen. Gibts mit unter 100tkm und unter 10 jahre für ca 2500€ im guten zustand. Kostet wenig steuer (81€ pro jahr), versicherung ist sehr günstig (müsste noch günstiger sein als beim polo), ist sehr zuverlässig und sparsam (fahre meinen mit ~ 5,5 litern) und ersatzteile sind günstig


----------



## seventyseven (5. August 2012)

Also ich habe mit meinem Polo 6n2 BJ. 2001 67€ an Steuern und 98€ für die Versicherung pro Quartal bezahlt.
Der Verbrauch liegt auch bei ca. 6 Liter. 

Der Golf ist auch ein prima Anfänger Auto jedoch Kosten die ansehnlichen deutlich mehr wie die Polo's.


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2012)

Wenns um ne gute Ersatzteillage geht, dann sehe ich den Polo gefühlt vor dem 106. Kotflügel/Stoßstangen/etc findet man hier (Abwrackprämie sei dank...) in nahezu allen Farben auf den Schrottplätzen. Und die sollen in der "Anfangszeit" gerne leiden. Die Erfahrung haben Kumpels schon gemacht - ich (*auf Holz klopf*) zum Glück noch nicht .

An den höheren Anschaffungskosten fürn Golf ist was dran... Ab 3000 gehts hier in der Ecke bei gut gepflegten und technisch gut erhaltenen mit ~100.000km los. In der Wartung ist der Golf auch etwas teurer (Klimaanlage, Scheibenbremse hinten bei Modellen mit ESP [Polo hat Trommel]). Und kleiner Tipp (den ich auch von meiner Werkstatt bekommen hab): Sowohl beim 6N2 als auch beim Golf 4 (beide 1,4l) sollte man immer ne Ersatzeinzelzündspule samt Torxschraubendreher dabei haben  .


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2012)

Nur wird es in Richtung Golf GTD oder A3 2.0 TDi gehen. Falls diese Modelle jedoch dann kaum Ausstattung haben wird es ein etwas schwächere r Diesel. Benziner mag ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2012)

Naja, wenn du dir den Unterhalt leisten kannst . Da sinds dann statt 94€ (1,4l 16V) mal eben 256€ (1,9l TDI; selbst der R32 is günstiger in den Steuern )... Lohnt sich nur wenn du wirklich SEHR viel fährst. Dann hast du aber eh mehr inner Versicherung zu zahlen (Kilometereinstufung).


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. August 2012)

zumal du dir dann auch nen 4er gti nehmen kannst mit oder auch nen 6n2 gti mit ner autogas anlage , haste genauso viel spass mit und bezahlst weniger als mit diesel zur zeit.


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2012)

Das mit der Steuer und Versicherung ist in der Tat noch der Knackpunkt da sollte er nicht allzu teuer sein. GTDs gibts leider kaum für unter 20k € wenn man nicht gerade einen will mit 150k km auf der Uhr. Ich werde wohl jetzt erst mal die Autohäuser der Umgebung abklappern und schauen was so da ist.

So runtergerockte 4er GTIs gefallen mir erstens nicht und sind so typische möchtegern Prollkisten die eher peinlich wirken. Da sollens dann lieber weniger PS sein dafür aber moderner


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß beim shoppen 
Wie willst du deinen Wagen versichern, gleich auf deinen Namen?


----------



## Falk (6. August 2012)

Ist ein GTD nicht einfach ein GTI mit Diesel? Also Proll-Faktor sollte ungefähr gleich sein 

Mir ist es in letzter Zeit öfter passiert, dass irgendwelche Helden Ampelrennen starten wollten. Gerne BMWs, die dann mit qualmenden Reifen auf dicke Hose an der Ampel machen. Das scheint gerade im Sommer vermehrt aufzutreten - ist mir aber zu assig, vor allem ist der Motor im Stadtverkehr selten auf idealer Temperatur für sowas und das Tempo-Limit zu niedrig


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2012)

In gewisser Weise schon aber halt etwas dezenter aber dennoch sportlichere Optik als ein normaler Golf  Wenn man nicht mit voll aufgedrehter Musik und Fenster herunten Kickdowns macht ist gegen den GTI auch nichts einzuwenden aber ich hab das Gefühl er hat da ein etwas angekratztes Image  Abgesehen davon ist er in der Anschaffung wie auch im Unterhalt viel zu teuer.

.... Ich denke schon, dass er auf meinen Namen laufen wird.


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2012)

@ Falk
Gibts glaube ich überall.
Aber für den Spaß bin ich eigentlich auch zu alt, ganz ganz selten wenn auswärtige Jugendliche mal einen dicken max markieren, und ich mir sicher bin das ich die Ampelschaltung besser kenne als die youngstars, lasse ich mich mal hinreißen. 
Aber ohne vorheriges Motor aufheulen(völliger quatsch). Durch das wissen der Ampelschaltung (gleich wirds gelb) + die Erkenntnis das aus 2 Fahrspuren in knapp 50 Metern eine wird.....gewinnt man oft/immer gegen schnelleres Gefährt....einmal habe ich einen Golf 6 GTI (Fahrer gefühlt 14....mit 12-Jähriger Freundin) hinter mir gelassen und mir danach eine kamera im Heck gewünscht, der gesichtsausdruck war unbezahlbar!


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2012)

@ ich558

Dein erster Wagen....mhh dann musst du mal gucken bei wie viel Prozent du einsteigst.....kann echt teuer werden.


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2012)

Hat der GTI nicht Launch Control? Gegen so eine mit einem Schalter anzutreten ist schon hart 

Ich glaube ich meld mich mal bei Grip wer weiß vielleicht hilft mir Det bei der Suche


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hat der GTI nicht Launch Control? Gegen so eine mit einem Schalter anzutreten ist schon hart


 
Wenn er gefühlt 1 Sekunde später gas macht, bring ihm die launch control auch nix mehr....zumindest nicht bei nur 50 metern!


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2012)

Den GTI finde ich persönlich gar nicht sooo reizvoll . Da hats der 2.8l VR6 eher in sich - understatement . Wenn die Embleme ab sind sieht man nur noch an der Bremsanlage (die des R32) das da was im Busch ist . Na gut und wenn man drauftritt... 
Als erstes Auto aber ungeeignet - auch der GTD oder 2,0l TDI .


----------



## seventyseven (6. August 2012)

Wäre ich Fahranfänger würde ich für den A3 2.0 TDi pro Quartal 389,57 € an Versicherung Zahlen. Ganz schön Happig


----------



## Zoon (6. August 2012)

Skoda Octavia 1 RS. Steckt die Technik vom Golf 4 Jubi GTI drin (1.8T 180 PS) und Skoda ist schon eher Understatement 

Als Fahranfänger Diesel lohnt sich nicht es sei denn du weißt schon das du jeden Tag 150 km Wegstrecke zurücklegst ...


----------



## Falk (6. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hat der GTI nicht Launch Control? Gegen so eine mit einem Schalter anzutreten ist schon hart
> 
> Ich glaube ich meld mich mal bei Grip wer weiß vielleicht hilft mir Det bei der Suche


 
Launch Control lässt sich (zumindest beim R32) nur nutzen, wenn das Getriebe auf Betriebstemperatur ist - vorher verweigert er sich. Und dafür muss man ~15-20km unterwegs sein. Außerdem ist dann essig mit "Motor nicht aufheulen lassen", weil er schon auf 3.000 Touren dreht (sprich: Fuß auf Bremse, Vollgas: pendelt sich auf 3.000rpm ein, dann Fuß von Bremse und ab geht es).


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @ ich558
> 
> Dein erster Wagen....mhh dann musst du mal gucken bei wie viel Prozent du einsteigst.....kann echt teuer werden.


 
Da muss ich eben noch schauen wie groß die Unterschiede sind. Ich hatte immerhin schon 2 Motorräder auf meinen Namen laufen. Das sollte mir noch zu Gute kommen.

Am Diesel reizt mich halt der bessere Durchzug und 170PS sind perfekt um gut vom Fleck wegzukommen und gleichzeitig sich nicht wie der King auf der Straße vorzukommen  Ein Freund von mir hat ebenfalls einen GTD (neu vor 2 Jahren zum 18ten bekommen  ) und fährt den mit 5l (80% Landstraße). Sowas gefällt mir gut auf der einen Seite schon sportlich auf der anderen trotzdem sparsam  Ein andere Freund hat einen 6er Golf 1.4 Benziner mit 122PS und trotz ebenfalls sparsamer Fahrweise braucht die Kiste teilweise über 9l und das finde ich viel zu viel bei der Leistung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Am Diesel reizt mich halt der bessere Durchzug und 170PS sind perfekt um gut vom Fleck wegzukommen und gleichzeitig sich nicht wie der King auf der Straße vorzukommen


 
Naja in dem tausned mal ausgestrahlten Vergleich auf AMS TV zwischen dem GTD und dem GTi, schlägt der GTi den GTD nicht nur bei der reinen Beschleunigung sondern auch beim Durchzug. Insofern wäre dann der GTi das Fahrzeug der Wahl. Dem GTD bleibt als positive Eigenschaft immer nur der Verbrauch, alle anderen Eigenschaften gewinnt der GTi.


----------



## Falk (6. August 2012)

Was mich da abschrecken würde, sind die 170-Diesel-PS an der Vorderachse. Jedesmal, wenn ich sowas gefahren bin (als Mietwagen), drehten sich die Vorderräder - je nasser, desto schlimmer. Und mit 4Motion gibt es den GTD ja leider nicht


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2012)

Das der GTiI schneller ist mit 210 PS ist schon klar aber das ist mir egal ob er jetzt bessere Durchzugs-/ Beschleunigubgswert hat. In Relation zum Verbrauch macht der GTD super Arbeit  Mal schauen obs einen für deutlich unter 20k € in Meier Gegend gibt. 

PS: Gerade den neun SQ5 gesehen. Hab mir gleich gedacht wie er mit entgegen kam dass an diesem Q5 irgendwas anders ist. Sieht toll aus! Wusste gar nicht dass es den schon zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2012)

Der bessere Durchzug ist für Schaltfaule. Notfalls gehts nen Gang zurück und ab gehts .

Nen Kumpel fährt übrigens den Golf 6 1,4l TSI, der liegt meist zwischen 5,5 und 7l ohne sich großartig "anzustrengen". Keine Ahnung wie der den du kennst den auf 9l bringt...

Ich rate dir fürn Anfang aber von so vielen Pferdchen ab. Zum Üben (und Hals abfahren...) reichen 64/75PS ausm Polo/Golf aus... Schau dich lieber in drei Jahren nach deinem Traumauto um . Dann siegt nach den vorherigen Fahrten zur Tanke auch die Vernunft .


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2012)

Hab gerade meinen Schweden zum Doc gebracht. Auf der Jagt nach dem über 4 Jahre alten Navi hat wer die Seitenscheibe eingeworfen. Natürlich nebenbei noch Lack und Türverkleidung verkratzt .


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2012)

muss es denn ein audi/vw sein? wenn ja, würd mich interessieren warum? 
für ein budget von rund 15k€, und wenns was "nicht-mainstream-mäßiges" sein darf, fänd ich den 607 richtig schön. gibts auch als V6, sowohl diesel auch benzin, wobei mir der 205 FAP am besten gefällt. 204 PS und 440 Nm sprechen wphl für entspanntes fahren. Und die ausstattung ist je nach dem auch sehr komfortabel, vollleder ist meistens dabei 
Vor allem die dieselmotoren sind auch sehr zuverlässig, 400tkm sind kein problem (gabs sogar mal n weltrekord bei dem ein rennfahrer mit dem auto in um die 5000 stunden 500tkm gefahren ist ).


----------



## Re4dt (6. August 2012)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Peugeot 206er als Erstauto? 

Bin gerade im Urlaub und durfte letztens im Gelände einen Ford Ranger Wildtrak Edition (Automatik) selber fahren (rund 80km) natürlich im Allrad Modus es war einfach geil  
Aber für den Alltag taugt das Auto recht wenig, der Verbrauch ist enorm


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2012)

das auto ist auch nicht gemacht um damit in der stadt rumzugurken 

der 206 ist schon n gutes auto, kannst nicht viel falsch mit machen, und günstig isses auch. Vor allem der RC gefällt mir sehr gut vor allem der sound


----------



## moe (6. August 2012)

@Re4dt: Ich hab einen.  Bj99 1.4 Benziner mit 75 PS. Braucht so zw. 5,5 und 6 Liter. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Auto, allerdings könnte es ein bisschen mehr Leistung haben. Wenn ich wieder einen kaufen würde, würde ich den 1.6 mit 90PS nehmen. Wenn man so wie ich viel alleine oder zu zweit fährt sind die 75PS aber okay.
Als Erstauto ist der absolut zu empfehlen. Günstig in Steuer und Versicherung, billige Ersatzteile, schön zu fahren und es wurden viele gebaut, die Auswahl ist also groß.

Willst noch mehr wissen?


----------



## Re4dt (6. August 2012)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Willst noch mehr wissen?


Wie sieht's mit Krankheiten dieser Modelle mit diesem Motor  aus? Oder eher Dauerläufer ohne großes Theater ?  
Danke hört sich bisher richtig gut an  
Zudem gefällt mir das äußere des 206er sehr Vorallem die CC Modelle


----------



## der_yappi (6. August 2012)

Wenn mal ne Birne in den Frontscheinwerfern kaputt geht muss man kleine Hände haben / gelenkig sein / jmd kennen der mit den Händen sehen kann 
Der 75PS ler mit 1400ccm lief bei mir ohne Probleme, Öl war auch nie ein Thema.
Durchzug ok, Ausstattung war bei mir auch iO (manuelle Klima, CD-Radio)
Bequem war er auch.
Verbrauch steht ja schon oben.
In den >50tkm in denen ich ihn gefahren hab (hatte vom Vorbesitzer schon an die 20tkm drauf) waren außer den normalen Regelwartungen keine großen Sachen.
Einzige kleien Ausnahme war das AGA-Rohr welches in den Endtopf ging. Das ist kurz vor der Verbindung gerostet. Mit netten Leuten in der Stammwerkstatt wurde das ohne Terminvereinbarung und günstig (weiß den Preis nicht mehr) schnell repariert.

Wer einen 206er oder ein anderes Auto von PSA mit dem 1.6er 16V und 109/110PS im Visier hat -> der genehmigt sich gut was an der Tanke (so zumindest die Erfahrung im 1007 meiner Ma)


----------



## moe (6. August 2012)

Bei vielen 1.4er Motoren (bis 2003) kommts vor, dass man die Zylinderkopfdichtung wechseln muss, weil sie bei nem Ölkanal undicht wird und der Motor dann Öl verliert. Musste ich auch machen, war aber doch nicht so kompliziert, wie ich dachte. Ansonsten sind die Motoren echte Dauerläufer.

Den CC gibts aber eh nur mit 1.6er und 2.0er Benzinmotoren, von daher kannst das Problem schon mal streichen. Anscheinend würden die Querlenker gerne mal den Geist aufgeben, kann ich allerdings nach ~85000km nicht bestätigen. Ich hab noch die originalen drin. 
Das original Auspuffrohr rostet bei ca. 80000km gerne mal durch, ist allerdings mit 20€ kein teures Ersatzteil. Ich hab meins einfach wieder angeschweißt.

Ansonsten gilt das übliche: Gute Pflege zahlt sich aus und Verschleißteile (Bremsen, Zahnriemen, etc.) müssen bei allen Autos früher oder später ersetzt werden.

@yappi: der 1007 ist aber auch ein Minivan. Ich glaub nicht, dass der Motor im 206/CC die gleichen Verbrauchswerte hat. Laut Spritmonitor gehts bei 6,5l los.


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2012)

Mir gefallen erheblich gesagt die Mainstream Wagen von VW Audi und BMW am besten. Wenn sie dann noch aktuell sind braucht man sich auch noch nicht über Ersatzteile allzu große sorgen machen. Peugeot und Co mögen schon auch gute Autos sein aber treffen meinen Geschmack kaum. 
So eine 70PS Krücke kommt nicht in Frage. Will ja im Auto nicht weniger PS haben als im Motorrad  Abgesehne davon fahre ich nun schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren Auto und bin durch Q7 und Toyota Previa Power und Größe bestens gewohnt. So gesehen fühle ich mich nicht mehr als Anfänger und komme sicherlich mit einem flotten Kleinwagen gut zu recht


----------



## Witcher (6. August 2012)

wie wäre es denn da mit nem 1 er Bmw ist ne gute Option vorallem in dem Preisniveau wo du suchst.


----------



## 8800 GT (6. August 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich rate dir fürn Anfang aber von so vielen Pferdchen ab. Zum Üben (und Hals abfahren...) reichen 64/75PS ausm Polo/Golf aus... Schau dich lieber in drei Jahren nach deinem Traumauto um . Dann siegt nach den vorherigen Fahrten zur Tanke auch die Vernunft .


 
Als ob man mit 200ps riskanter fährt. Man hat im Notfall sogar bessere Bremsen.


@ich: Wie wärs mit nem Mazda MX5? Geniales Spaßauto mit ultra genialem Handling und fahrgefühl, zudem zuverlässig und günstig in der Versicherung.
sowas zB: http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/mazda-mx-5-2-0-mzr-roadster-elektr-coupedach-niseko-br%C3%BChl/165210332.html?lang=de&pageNumber=3&__lp=14&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&makeModelVariant1.makeId=16800&makeModelVariant1.modelId=15&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&minPowerAsArray=110&minPowerAsArray=KW&maxPowerAsArray=146&maxPowerAsArray=KW&minFirstRegistrationDate=2008-01-01&negativeFeatures=EXPORT


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2012)

@8800GT: doch das tut man. Bzw man kann eben deutlich schneller fahren und beschleunigen als mit nem schwächeren auto. Und gerade als anfänger unterschätzt man die geschwindigkeit halt oft. Da bringts auch nichts wenn man n paar mal mitm dicken benz vom papi gefahren ist, denn da ist die hemmschwelle (hoffentlich) doch größer riskant zu fahren, da das auto einem nicht selber gehört...
Und was bringen einem die vielleicht besseren bremsen wenn man aus höherer geschwindigkeit bremsen muss? Genau richtig, nix 

Und für meinen geschmack kommts auch nicht so toll wenn ein junger fahranfänger schon im 20k€-schlitten vorfährt, da sieht man halt dass das geld nur vom papi kommt und nicht selber erarbeitet wurde. Aber das mögen manche anders sehen...
Ich jedenfalls fahre lieber ein günstigeres auto, das ich aber selbst erarbeitet hab, da bin ich mehr stolz drauf als auf einen geschenkten gaul


----------



## 8800 GT (6. August 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und für meinen geschmack kommts auch nicht so toll wenn ein junger fahranfänger schon im 20k€-schlitten vorfährt, da sieht man halt dass das geld nur vom papi kommt und nicht selber erarbeitet wurde. Aber das mögen manche anders sehen...


 
Wenn Papi das Geld hat, wieso nicht? Würde meinem Kind auch eher, wenn ich denn später mal das Geld habe, ein gutes Auto schenken, als dass er mit irgendner Schüssel rumfährt.

Alleine schon die Insassensicherheit ist bei so nem Auto um Welten besser.


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2012)

Witcher schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn da mit nem 1 er Bmw ist ne gute Option vorallem in dem Preisniveau wo du suchst.


 
Wär auch eine gute Option aber es gibt eben soviele Angebote da muss man in Ruhe alles mal durch schauen.
@8800 GT 
Der Wagen muss auf jedenfalls 5 Plätze haben sowas wie MX5 kommt gar nicht in Frage.

Da ich UNterhalt selbst zahlen muss sind Versicherung und Steuer das größte Problem weshalb es wohl eher in doch in Richtung 140-150PS geht. Es stehen übrigens nicht 20k€ zur Verfügung sonder eher rund 15k.


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den GTI finde ich persönlich gar nicht sooo reizvoll . Da hats der 2.8l VR6 eher in sich - understatement .


 
Also zumindestens im Golf 3 ist der Motor wenig reizvoll und vorallem ein absoluter Funkiller. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich rate dir fürn Anfang aber von so vielen Pferdchen ab. Zum Üben (und Hals abfahren...) reichen 64/75PS ausm Polo/Golf aus... Schau dich lieber in drei Jahren nach deinem Traumauto um . Dann siegt nach den vorherigen Fahrten zur Tanke auch die Vernunft .



Das erste Auto womit ich gefahren bin (ausserhalb der Fahrschule) war ein BMW E32 735i und ich lebe auch noch. Mein erstes Auto was ich mir gekauft habe hatte 1020 Kilo, 95PS, 2.5L Hubraum und Heckantrieb, habe ich ebenfalls überlebt. Die Leistung des Fahrzeuges sagt nichts aus, es ist immernoch der Fahrer der bestimmt wie gefahren wird. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @8800GT: doch das tut man. Bzw man kann eben deutlich schneller fahren und beschleunigen als mit nem schwächeren auto. Und gerade als anfänger unterschätzt man die geschwindigkeit halt oft. Da bringts auch nichts wenn man n paar mal mitm dicken benz vom papi gefahren ist, denn da ist die hemmschwelle (hoffentlich) doch größer riskant zu fahren, da das auto einem nicht selber gehört...
> Und was bringen einem die vielleicht besseren bremsen wenn man aus höherer geschwindigkeit bremsen muss? Genau richtig, nix )


 
Also wenn ich mal so den Freundeskreis durchschaue gibt es zwei Leute die negativ auffallen bzw sich fast um den eigenen Kopf gefahren haben. Einer fährt/fuhr einen Honda Civic EJ9 75PS und der andere einen BMW E30 318i (?). Alle anderen mit teilweise über 200PS fuhren immer vernünftig und haben die Autos irgendwann verkauft und nicht verschrottet.


----------



## dekay55 (7. August 2012)

Naja 735I ist mit seinen 1600kg leergewicht und 220Ps bzw 211PS nun auch kein Superschnelles Teil. 
Und nuja nen E30 ist für Fahranfänger die gern Heizen schon bisl tückisch, grad das Leichte Heck bei den kleineren schmiert gern mal weg, besonders bei Nasser Fahrbahn. Errinert mich an meine erste Regenfahrt mim E30, da is mir bei 50km/h und bisl zuviel Gas beim Rausbeschleunigen auch das Heck weggerutscht, und das war auch nur nen 320i mit 129ps, allerdings hatte ich da schon paar Fahrsicherheits Trainings hinter mir. 

Wobei mir aber auch grad einfällt mit nem Fiat 126 mit wahnsinnigen 26PS ist mir aber auch schon der Arsch weggerutscht ohne ende, ganz witzig mit so ner Knutschkugel sich 3 mal auf der strasse zu drehen  

Btw der VR6 egal ob 2.8L oder 2.9L ist kein Motor zum Schnellfahren, zum einen isses nen Langhuber, zum anderen verreist es den Motor gern bei zu hoher beanspruchung grad wegen dem VR Konzept, nur irgendwie haben sich viele gedacht VR ist der GTI killer, dabei war das nie so gedacht, der GTI ist für Sportliches Fahren gedacht, wärend die Autos mit VR eher für Komfort gedacht sind. Deswegen betitelt Riverna die auch als Spasskiller, denn das sind sie auch.


----------



## Riverna (7. August 2012)

Najo das ein 735i kein Rennwagen ist sollte klar sein, aber eben kein klassisches Anfängerauto. Es kommt immer auf den Fahrer an, kenne genug Leute die selbst mit 20PS sich um Kopf und Kragen fahren würde.


----------



## Falk (7. August 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Btw der VR6 egal ob 2.8L oder 2.9L ist kein Motor zum Schnellfahren, zum einen isses nen Langhuber, zum anderen verreist es den Motor gern bei zu hoher beanspruchung grad wegen dem VR Konzept, nur irgendwie haben sich viele gedacht VR ist der GTI killer, dabei war das nie so gedacht, der GTI ist für Sportliches Fahren gedacht, wärend die Autos mit VR eher für Komfort gedacht sind. Deswegen betitelt Riverna die auch als Spasskiller, denn das sind sie auch.


 
Naja, schnell - auf der BAB - kann man mit einem VR6 schon fahren. Nur für extreme Kurvenhatz ist er eben zu schwer. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Hitzeprobleme, die auch beim R32 spürbar sind...Außerdem dürfte der Unterhalt doch eher in anderen Regionen sein, alleine die zwei zusätzlichen Zündkerzen...


----------



## dekay55 (7. August 2012)

Klar Schnell auf der BAB bedeutet aber nicht Sportlich fahren. Schnell kannste eben z.b auch mit nem 735I fahren, aber das hat halt kein Sportlichen Charakter.  Und wie du schon selbst sagt, die Thermischen Probleme beim VR sollte man nicht auser acht lassen. Das liegt mitunter auch einfach am Konzept von Fahrzeug und Motor.


----------



## Falk (7. August 2012)

Ja, der richtige GTI-Killer ist erst der Golf 6R - im Prinzip gleiches Konzept wie der GTI nur mit Allrad und ein paar PS mehr, aber ohne den deutlich schweren Motor, der gerade so unter die Motorhaube passt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wär auch eine gute Option aber es gibt eben soviele Angebote da muss man in Ruhe alles mal durch schauen.
> @8800 GT
> Der Wagen muss auf jedenfalls 5 Plätze haben sowas wie MX5 kommt gar nicht in Frage.
> 
> Da ich UNterhalt selbst zahlen muss sind Versicherung und Steuer das größte Problem weshalb es wohl eher in doch in Richtung 140-150PS geht. Es stehen übrigens nicht 20k€ zur Verfügung sonder eher rund 15k.



Ich fahre selbst einen 118d FL und bin voll zufrieden. Der ist schön flott,auch dank des relativ geringen Gewichts von knapp 1300KG


----------



## ich558 (7. August 2012)

Bei BWM werde ich später gleich mal vorbeischauen mal sehen was das rum steht 

Momentan bin ich bei folgenden beiden hängengeblieben. Was sagt ihr da so zum Gesamteindruck?
Auto 1 Auto 2


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei BWM werde ich später gleich mal vorbeischauen mal sehen was das rum steht
> 
> Momentan bin ich bei folgenden beiden hängengeblieben. Was sagt ihr da so zum Gesamteindruck?
> Auto 1 Auto 2


 
Der 2. hat schon recht viel runter, finde ich


----------



## Falk (7. August 2012)

Ich würde auch den Benziner (Fahrzeug 1) nehmen bei der Auswahl. Einfach weil man die deutlich höhere Laufleistung auch an anderen Stellen im Fahrzeug sehen dürfte (wenn ich bedenke, wo mein Golf V schon überall abgegriffen ist nach ~31.000km schauderst mich...auch wenn Audi wahrscheinlich etwas besser von der Verarbeitung ist)


----------



## ich558 (7. August 2012)

Der Benziner gefällt mir auch am besten. Ist der mit 13k € eher günstig oder angemessen? Weil wenn der Diesel mit fast der Doppelten Laufleistung 2k mehr kostet steht das doch nicht im Verhältnis zueinender oder?


----------



## roadgecko (7. August 2012)

Bei Autoscout findet man auch durchschnittspreise.

"Guckst du hier"


----------



## ich558 (7. August 2012)

Cool danke! Also für die Laufleistung ist er definitiv günstig.


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2012)

Zwar noch nicht schön, aber langsam nimmt es gestallt an. Nun muss ich mich nur noch auf eine neue Farbe einigen... Aktuell schwirren mir Weiß, Sandgelb, Grünbeige und wieder ein Grau vor.


----------



## roadgecko (10. August 2012)

Midnight Purple


----------



## ich558 (11. August 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage und zwar: Wenn man sich folgendenGTD mit Xenon anschaut sind die Rückleuten anders als zb bei diesem hier. Normal müsste doch bei Xenon diese LED Leuchten schon dabei sein oder kosten die nochmal extra was?


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. August 2012)

Die kosten extra.


----------



## ich558 (11. August 2012)

Na toll die könnten ruhig schon dabei sein wenn man schon Xenon kauft. Immerhin sind sie nachrüstbar- für 500€


----------



## Zoon (11. August 2012)

Die LED Rücklichter gabs im ersten Modelljahr exklusiv für GTI und R, nun kann jeder aber auch bei seinem 1.4er Sauger den Haken in der Aufpreisliste setzen  
Aber warum der die LED Lichter nicht hat ???


----------



## ich558 (11. August 2012)

Zumindest bei den Topversionen der Benzin und Dieselmotoren könnte man sowas serienmäßig verbauen. Ich frag mich vorallem warum der Vorbesitzer Leder Navi Xenon use auswählt aber für 350€ das LED weglässt? Naja warscheindlich hats ihm auch einfach nur nicht gefallen....


----------



## Neox (11. August 2012)

Hallo,

kennen sich hier ein paar Leute mit Motorrädern aus?  Sind Motorräder in Kuven *immer* langsamer als Autos (bezogen auf Rennsport), oder kommt es auf Fahrer (klar Rennfahrer vorausgesetzt) an?


----------



## Adrenalize (11. August 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennen sich hier ein paar Leute mit Motorrädern aus?  Sind Motorräder in Kuven *immer* langsamer als Autos (bezogen auf Rennsport), oder kommt es auf Fahrer (klar Rennfahrer vorausgesetzt) an?


Derselbe Fahrer wird auf vergleichbaren Fahrzeugen mit 2 Rädern immer langsamer durch die Kurve fahren müssen als mit 4.
Physik.


----------



## Zoon (11. August 2012)

@ Rücklichter beim GTi und R sind die aber doch serienmäßig. Deswegen wunderts mich dass der die nicht hat. 

@ Motorrad: mit Fahrer gleichen Levels bestimmt +-0, das Bike ist in der Kurve langsamer, brauch mehr Weg zum Anbremsen dafür holts in der Beschleunigung wieder auf. Wurde in der History von diesem Thread aber schon mal durchgekaut.


----------



## speedstar (11. August 2012)

Motorräder haben im Vergleich zu Autos eine viel viel kleinere Auflagefläche der Reifen und obwohl Autos schwerer sind, sind sie somit trotzdem schneller in Kurven. Weiterhin ist das Problem des Anbremsen bei Motorädern. Die Negativbeschleunigungen liegen ein ganzes tück hinter Autos. Wie es sich bei der Beschleunigung verhält, dürfte jedem klar sein.

Das sind allgemeine Aussagen und viele "Experten" behaupten durch Test was anderes. Aber wann haben die Experimentalphysiker schon mal Recht?!


----------



## roadgecko (12. August 2012)

Ich hab mir heute mal ein Focus RS MK1 angeschaut, der hier zufällig beim Händler steht. Wenn das nötige Kleingeld mal da ist würde der mich schon reizen 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedstar (12. August 2012)

Tolles Auto.  Ich hoffe nur, du holst dir dann ein unverbasteltes Exemplar.


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Midnight Purple


 
Passt meiner Meinung nach nicht... aktuell tendiere ich doch sehr sehr stark zum klassischen weiß/schwarz Konzept.


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Passt meiner Meinung nach nicht... aktuell tendiere ich doch sehr sehr stark zum klassischen weiß/schwarz Konzept.


 
Farbe lassen?
Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## roadgecko (12. August 2012)

speedstar schrieb:


> Tolles Auto.  Ich hoffe nur, du holst dir dann ein unverbasteltes Exemplar.


 
Der hier steht ist Top und zu 99 % original (Rückleuchten und Duplex Anlage). Von Innen und außen sieht er sehr gut aus. Laufleistung knapp über 70tkm.


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Farbe lassen?
> Sieht doch gut aus.


 
Der Lack ist nach knapp 20 Jahren nicht mehr der beste, noch dazu habe ich hinten den Seitenschaden beseitigt, sowie eine neue Tür einbauen müssen. Damit es am Ende auch gescheit aussieht muss der Wagen einmal komplett neu lackiert werden. Natürlich könnte ich ihn wieder im originalen Lack lackieren lassen, dass wäre dann das angesprochene "Grau" von mir. Jedoch wollte ich damals bevor ich meinen roten NX gekauft habe unbedingt immer einen weißen NX GTi haben. Nun hätte ich die Möglichkeit... persönlich gefällt mir das grau auch nicht sooo besonders gut, es gibt schlimmere Farben aber auch bessere.


----------



## Menthe (12. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage an euch Auto Experten 

Ist der Suzuki Swift Sport ein gescheites Auto?


----------



## speedstar (12. August 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Der hier steht ist Top und zu 99 % original  (Rückleuchten und Duplex Anlage). Von Innen und außen sieht er sehr gut  aus. Laufleistung knapp über 70tkm.



Da geht es schon los: Duplex. Rückleuchten kann man ja in ein paar Minuten tauschen. Nur bei einer Duplex pfuschen viele rum. Warum ich das  sage? So ein tolles Auto wie ein Focus RS sollte man in Originalzustand  haben oder mit zu 100% reversiblen Umbauten. Alles andere zerstört  meist den Charakter und senkt den Wert unheimlich.



Menthe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch Auto Experten
> 
> Ist der Suzuki Swift Sport ein gescheites Auto?



Also es ist eine Knallbüchse  Geht super um die Kurven und macht auch Spaß. Manche finden ihn toll, andere fürchterlich, da der Motor einen schlechten Drehmomentverlauf hat. Es kommt auf deinen Hintergrund an, was bist du bisher gefahren und was möchtest du für ein Auto haben?! Einfach mal Probe fahren und selbst ein Urteil bilden.


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2012)

Menthe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch Auto Experten
> 
> Ist der Suzuki Swift Sport ein gescheites Auto?


 
Ich find es ist ein gescheites Auto und macht mehr Spaß als so manches Premium Auto


----------



## thecroatien (13. August 2012)

Die Tage gibts wohl auch bei mir ein "neues Auto"

Der alte Ford Ka kommt weg, und vorhin habe ich mir einen Fiat Cinquecento angeschaut. lustiges Ding


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2012)

Ein Sporting oder gar ein Novitec?


----------



## thecroatien (13. August 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Sporting oder gar ein Novitec?


 
HAHA. Schön wärs

Nein, ein normaler 0.9i. Welcher sich sogar flotter bewegen lässt als der Ka mit 60ps.

Schlichtes einfaches Auto, mit Aufstelldach. Kein Schnick schnak drin, aber wer braucht das?


----------



## Hydroxid (13. August 2012)

Moin Jungs,

werde mir in ein paar Monaten ein Motorrad zulegen, 125ccm muss leider sein wegen nur A1 

Dieses: YZF-R125 50th Anniversary 2012 - Motorcycles - Yamaha Motor Deutschland GmbH 
oder dieses? WR125X 2012 - Motorräder - Yamaha Motor Deutschland GmbH

Gruß


----------



## moe (13. August 2012)

Allein vom Aussehen her die WR. die YZF sieht so nach Möchtegern Supersportler aus.  Probefahren würde ich trotzdem beide mal, Aussehen ist nicht alles was zählt.

btw: Mopped-Fahrer-Thread!


----------



## Hydroxid (13. August 2012)

Oh danke!


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

Stimme da moe vollkommen zu


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

So heute hatte ich eine Probefahrt mit einem A1 1.4TFSi 122PS. Xenon, Navi, Musikinterface mit Bluetoothkopplung für Smartphones, Sound System.... Hat mir super gefallen und fährt sich mit den 122PS sportlicher als gedacht. Da Gold GTD zu teuer im unterhalt wird um meine Eltern sich weigern ein Auto zu kaufen das älter als 2 Jahre ist aus Angst es könnten ab dann schon die ersten Reperaturen kommen wirds wohl der A1


----------



## PAUI (13. August 2012)

sieht gut aus.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> . Da Gold GTD zu teuer im unterhalt wird um meine Eltern sich weigern ein Auto zu kaufen das älter als 2 Jahre ist aus Angst es könnten ab dann schon die ersten Reperaturen kommen wirds wohl der A1


Damit gehörst du tatsächlich zu der quasi nicht existenten Audi A1 Zielgruppe.
Wer selbst für einen Kleinwagen zahlt greift zum VW äquivalent, wer das Geld für den A1 hat will dafür "mehr Auto".


----------



## Witcher (13. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> So heute hatte ich eine Probefahrt mit einem A1 1.4TFSi 122PS. Xenon, Navi, Musikinterface mit Bluetoothkopplung für Smartphones, Sound System.... Hat mir super gefallen und fährt sich mit den 122PS sportlicher als gedacht. Da Gold GTD zu teuer im unterhalt wird um meine Eltern sich weigern ein Auto zu kaufen das älter als 2 Jahre ist aus Angst es könnten ab dann schon die ersten Reperaturen kommen wirds wohl der A1


 
Hatte die Tage mal ne Probefahrt mit´m 1 er BMW gehabt war auch sehr angetan von dem Wagen (wird nächstes jahr gekauft) hatte zuvor einen A1 probe gefahren der hat mir allerdings persönlich im Gesamtkonzeption nicht zugesagt, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich unterschiedlich .


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Damit gehörst du tatsächlich zu der quasi nicht existenten Audi A1 Zielgruppe.
> Wer selbst für einen Kleinwagen zahlt greift zum VW äquivalent, wer das Geld für den A1 hat will dafür "mehr Auto".


 
Das wäre ja normal auch meine Einstellung gewesen. Lieber ein größere stärkere 3 Jahre alter GTD als ein 1 Jahre alter A1 mit dem selben Peis. Aber er fährt sich echt super und die ganzen technischen Spielereien sind genau mein Ding. Außerdem kostet der A1 genau 1000€ weniger in der Versicherung

@Witcher 
der 1er gefällt mir auch vor allem würde etwas mehr Platz bieten aber ist nochmal teurer mit ordentlicher Ausstattung  Deshalb wirds wohl der A1. Momentan wird noch ein vergleichbarer A1 gesucht bei dem die Mehrwertsteuer ausweisbar ist aber falls sich keiner findet wirds der oben gezeigte


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2012)

wenn nach 2 jahren schon erste reperaturen anstehen, dann weiss ich auch nicht... Bei welchem auto gibts das überhaupt noch? Vielleicht lada und kia carnival  Aber bei nem europäischen premiumhersteller?
Mein auto war als ich es gekauft habe 10 jahre alt und  ich musste bisher auch noch nichts reparieren, außer einen abs sensor tauschen, was nicht die rede wert ist 

@radeon: wenns ne 125er sein soll, würde ich dir ne 125er Duke vorschlagen. ist super zu fahren, und siehts auch nicht so möchtegernmäßig aus die die "Supersportler" 125er


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. August 2012)

Einen Carrera GT von nahem betrachtet, was für ein Auto


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

Ja das hab ich auch gesagt aber naja  Da der A1 im UNterhalt deutlich billiger ist, ist mir dieser mittlerweile eh lieber


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich auch gesagt aber naja  Da der A1 im UNterhalt deutlich billiger ist, ist mir dieser mittlerweile eh lieber


 
Und was hat der für nen VK beim Händler?


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

19,9k  Deswegen wär es super wenn sich ein fast identischer findet mit ausweisbarer Mwst dann wären es im Prinzip nur ~16k


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2012)

19k € mit wie vielen km?
Für den Preis kriegste doch nen Ibi FR (150PS) / Cupra (180PS) neu und eig. fast mit Vollausstattung (mit Rabatt natürlich)
Equivalent den Polo GTI oder Fabia RS

mMn ist der A1 viel zu teuer für das was er bietet


----------



## roadgecko (13. August 2012)

Wir wärs mit diesem A1 ? geht bestimmt schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## Low (13. August 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Damit gehörst du tatsächlich zu der quasi nicht existenten Audi A1 Zielgruppe.
> Wer selbst für einen Kleinwagen zahlt greift zum VW äquivalent, wer das Geld für den A1 hat will dafür "mehr Auto".


 
Was ist dem am Audi A1 verkehr? OK hab mich auch für den A3 entschieden


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

Der ABT A1 gefällt mir eigentlich nicht wirklich außerdem ist er nochmals teurer. Der momentan ist ja eigentlich schon teure als eigentlich geplant.

Das hier ist "meiner" Audi A1 1.4 TFSI Ambition, 3,9% Fin. Navi Xenon als Limousine in Passau


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wir wärs mit diesem A1 ? geht bestimmt schon recht ordentlich.


Geile Farbe.
Aber für den Preis gibt es eine Giulietta. Ist also für ein Kleinwagen viel zu teuer.

@ich 558
Die Farbe ist imho  wortwörtlich  *******.


----------



## Low (13. August 2012)

Richtig, 20€ hab ich glaube für meinem A3 bezahlt.

EDIT: 
Ja knapp 20.000 EZ 2011


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2012)

Für 25tkm und "nur" 122PS istd er ganz schön teuer...
Wenn man nach FRs oder Cupras in deiner Gegend kuckt, würdest du mehr PS und weniger km fürs Geld kriegen.
Beim A1 zahlste halt viel für die Ringe auf dem Kühlergrill
http://www.autoscout24.de/ListGN.as...&lat=48.571&lon=13.449&tloc=Passau&ustate=N,U


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2012)

bei audi, bmw und co bezahlt man im grunde genommen und ganz sachlich betrachtet immer zu viel, da sich diese hersteller ihren namen ordentlich bezahlen lassen.  klar, die autos haben (idR) auch ne gute qualität, aber gleiches/nur sehr minimal "schlechteres" kriegt man halt auch bei anderen herstellern, und das für deutlich weniger kohle. Steht dann halt nicht der tolle name vorne drauf, aber wer darauf verzichten kann ist mit den konkurenten aus den restlichen ländern europas besser bedient 

@ich: weisst du wie viel dein geposteter a1 in etwa neu gekostet hat? WEil die 19k€ kommen mir schon versammt viel vor für ne 2 jahre alte kiste.der müsste neu um die 40-43k€ gekostet haben, um diesen preis zu rechtfertigen, und 40k€ kommt mir auch extrem viel vor für so ein auto, vor allem mit dem motor


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

Da hast du auch ohne Frage recht aber die Konkurrenz in Form von Skoda Fabia zb gefällt mir persönlich nicht und bekanntlich isst das Auge auch mit


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. August 2012)

Der A1 ist auch ein tolles Auto, mir war er allerdings zu klein, deshalb ist es ein 1er geworden.
aber der A1 mit dem "größten" Motor geht schon ordentlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0Djt1VDedI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der A1 ist auch ein tolles Auto, mir war er allerdings zu klein, deshalb ist es ein 1er geworden.
> aber der A1 mit dem "größten" Motor geht schon ordentlich


 
Das ist nicht der größte Motor.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der größte Motor.


 
ist er nicht ? Welcher ist denn der Größte


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

Gibt noch einen auf 333 Stück limitierten A1 Quattro mit 260 PS glaub ich 

Klein ist er vorallem hinten aber ich dachte mir dann ich kaufe ja da Auto für mich und noch für die die hinten sitzen


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2012)

Der 2l TFSI - mit 256 PS
Allerdings auf 333 Exemplare limitiert und >49.900€ teuer
Audi A1 Quattro: Der kleine Feind - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. August 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gibt noch einen auf 333 Stück limitierten A1 Quattro mit 260 PS glaub ich


 
Wenn wir so anfangen, kann man auch gleich die Nardo Edition von MTM nehmen  Die ist dann noch ein bisschen schneller 

Audi MTM A1 2.5 TFSI Nardo Edition 324 Km/H als Kleinwagen in Wettstetten


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Was ist dem am Audi A1 verkehr? OK hab mich auch für den A3 entschieden


Persönlich: Zu klein und das Dach geht nicht ab.
"Objektiv": Man kauft einen Polo mit ~50% Aufpreis für ein paar Ringe auf dem Kühlergrill.

Spaßeshalber mal ein Vergleichswagen von "meiner" Marke(gesucht in Umgebung Passau vom Händler, ähnliches Alter und Kilometerstand) damit hier nicht nur Deutsche diskutiert werden 
Volvo C 30 D2 DPF Edition R-Design als Kleinwagen in Landshut(gibts auch mit Rumms)


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2012)

Schneewittchensarg


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

Mir gefällt der Volvo.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. August 2012)

Ich mag ihn überhaupt nicht leiden, vorallem von hinten und der Innenraum


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2012)

Ist eben Retro.

Sieht halt nicht aus wie jedes Auto aber imo garnicht mal so hässlich.
Wer nicht auffallen will bleibt halt beim Polo.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. August 2012)

@olstyle: da werf ich "meine" marke grad auch noch rein 

wenns sportlich sein soll wäre mMn der RCZ der ideale wagen für 20k€. z.B. der hier Peugeot RCZ 1.6 200 THP als Sportwagen/Coupé in Rheinfelden

und wenns war "vernünftiges" sein soll, dann würde ich persönlich, hätte ich um die 20k€ übrig, nen 208er kaufen. Gibts neu in der 155THP version mit fast voller bude für rund 20k€. bin schonmal drin gesessen, super verarbeitet, hochwertige materialien, aussehen ist natürlich subjektiv für meinen geschmack aber richtig gut gelungen, und das war noch nicht die gehobene ausstattungslinie  für 20k€ sind leder, JBL-soundsystem und co natürlich selbstredend  

Aber ist halt "nur" n franzose... also nichts für statussymbolverliebte autokäufer


----------



## Low (13. August 2012)

Oh man was hab ich denn da geschrieben? Sollte natürlich "Was ist denn..." heißen. Dachte es gibt noch andere Gründe die gegen einen A1 sprechen. Für 20k würde ich den A3 empfehlen wenn es Audi sein sollte.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2012)

> Dachte es gibt noch andere Gründe die gegen einen A1 sprechen.


Keine mir bekannten.
Ob er irgend welche Krankheiten hat lässt sich Mangels breiter Käuferschicht aber auch nur schlecht abschätzen .


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2012)

Der RCZ sieht dem ersten TT sehr ähnlich, der imho der schönste Audi der letzten Jahre ist.
Danach vll nur noch der vorFL A5.


----------



## Low (13. August 2012)

Meine Cousine hat einen A1 als Firmenwagen ist mir grade eingefallen. Den hat sie letztes Jahr bekommen als sie nach ihrer Ausbildung übernommen wurde. Sonst kenne ich auch keinen und rumfahren sieht man auch keinen.


----------



## Falk (14. August 2012)

Was mich im Moment langweilt: die wieder mal steigenden Sprit-Preise. Hier waren sie schon wieder bei 1,77.9 für Ultimate102, im Moment 1,75.9. E10 gut 10 Cent weniger. Da muss ich wieder überlegen, was ich tanke und vielleicht mal mit leichterem Fuß fahren...


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ultimate102



Wers braucht...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wers braucht...


 
Wenn jemand einen Porsche fährt, der Tankt das, da der Motor damit besser läuft, schon selbst mit einem Porsche ausprobiert


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2012)

Im Straßenverkehr ohne jeden Belang. Auf der Rennstrecke minimal messbar. Der versprochene Vorteil ist dermaßen marginal, dass eine Luftdruckschwankung genügt um einen größeren Effekt zu erzielen, die Toleranzen zwischen den einzelnen Motoren einer Charge sind größer.


----------



## Falk (14. August 2012)

Ich tanks halt wenn der Unterschied zu Super+ nur minimal ist vom Preis (letzteres ist das von VW angegeben). Mit Super E5/E10 hab ich Mehrverbrauch, gerade im Stadtverkehr witzigerweise (auf der BAB bei Vollgas ist es egal, ob ich eine Füllung E10 oder Super+ durchjage, aber er scheint leichter auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen mit Super+ - das müsste man aber mal genau analysieren, derzeit ist es nur ein Gefühl).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Im Straßenverkehr ohne jeden Belang.


 
Eben nicht 
Der Motor läuft mit dem besseren Sprit ruhiger und geräuschärmer.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich tanks halt wenn der Unterschied zu Super+ nur minimal ist vom Preis (letzteres ist das von VW angegeben). Mit Super E5/E10 hab ich Mehrverbrauch, gerade im Stadtverkehr witzigerweise (auf der BAB bei Vollgas ist es egal, ob ich eine Füllung E10 oder Super+ durchjage, aber er scheint leichter auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen mit Super+ - das müsste man aber mal genau analysieren, derzeit ist es nur ein Gefühl).


 
Ja, wenn der Motor auf Super+ ausgelegt ist braucht er mit normalem Sprit mehr, das ist klar. Aber mit Ultimate102 wird er vermutlich nicht noch weniger brauchen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eben nicht
> Der Motor läuft mit dem besseren Sprit ruhiger und geräuschärmer.



Naja, der passt ja die Verbrennung der Oktanzahl anund sollte daher auch ähnlich ruhig laufen. Wenn ers nicht tut, dann stimmt was net.


----------



## Falk (14. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, wenn der Motor auf Super+ ausgelegt ist braucht er mit normalem Sprit mehr, das ist klar. Aber mit Ultimate102 wird er vermutlich nicht noch weniger brauchen.



Deswegen tanke ich Ultimate eben auch nur, wenn der Preisunterschied zu Super+ minimal ist (teilweise kostet es gleich - und die nächste Tanke ist nun mal Aral). Ansonsten kommt Super+ von Jet in den Tank - das ist die nächstgelegene Tanke, irgendwo extra zum tanken hinfahren halte ich für Schwachsinn...


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> irgendwo extra zum tanken hinfahren halte ich für Schwachsinn...



ich auch!


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eben nicht
> Der Motor läuft mit dem besseren Sprit ruhiger und geräuschärmer.


 
Die Frage ist dann nur, was ist "besserer" Sprit? Rein von der Inhaltsgleichheit her, wäre es besser je weniger Benzin im Benzin ist und um so mehr Ethanol oder Methanol.
Da bei den Alkoholen die chemische Güte höher ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> JNaja, der passt ja die Verbrennung der Oktanzahl anund sollte daher auch ähnlich ruhig laufen. Wenn ers nicht tut, dann stimmt was net.



Man hat einen Unterschied gemerkt und der Porsche war noch fast neu, da war nix kaputt


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Man hat einen Unterschied gemerkt und der Porsche war noch fast neu, da war nix kaputt


 
Aber nur wenn man weiß was man getankt hat (= Placebo Effekt)  .


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2012)

Von kaputt hat ja keiner geredet. Vlt. nicht optimal eingestellt?!


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2012)

Ich steig bei den ganzen Ethanol-Zusätzen nicht mehr durch.
Hab irgendwo mal gelesen dass man mit E10 einen minimalen Mehrverbrauch + minimal weniger Leistung.
Achtung übertriebene Schlussfolgerung:
E10 schlechter als E5 --> je weniger Ethanol um so besser.

Achtung Gegenbeispiel:
Ein Königsegg CCX mit Ultimate im Tank hat 900 PS.
Ein Königsegg CCXR (exakt gleicher Motor) mit Ethanol 100 hat 1018 PS.

Also Ethanol doch besser?!?!?!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Von kaputt hat ja keiner geredet. Vlt. nicht optimal eingestellt?!


 
Das war ein neuer Boxter S. Der wird wohl richtig eingestellt sein. Man konnte einen Unterschied im Standgas zwischen Super und Ultimate hören, das sagte auch der Händler vor Ort. Man soll den Boxter S ja laut Porsche auch mit Super+ bzw. Ultimate fahren


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. August 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Achtung Gegenbeispiel:
> Ein Königsegg CCX mit Ultimate im Tank hat 900 PS.
> Ein Königsegg CCXR (exakt gleicher Motor) mit Ethanol 100 hat 1018 PS.
> 
> Also Ethanol doch besser?!?!?!


 
Ganz einfach. Ethanol hat eine geringere Energiedichte wie z.B. Benzin oder Diesel. Dafür aber eine höhere Klopffestigkeit und bei reinem Ethanol eine annähernd perfekte chemische Güte (kaum Fremdstoffe oder andere Verbindungen). Dadurch kann Ethanol höher verdichtet und kontrollierter verbrannt werden. Was schlußendlich zu einer höheren Motorleistung führt, dann aber auch mit einem volumenmässig höheren Verbrauch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das war ein neuer Boxter S. Der wird wohl richtig eingestellt sein. *Man konnte einen Unterschied im Standgas zwischen Super und Ultimate hören*, das sagte auch der Händler vor Ort. Man soll den Boxter S ja laut Porsche auch mit Super+ bzw. Ultimate fahren


 
Da wäre ich gerne mal bei einem Blindtest dabei  .


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2012)

Ist ja interessant das Thema... Mein Golf ist laut Aufschrift in der Tankklappe ursprünglich für Super+ "ausgelegt", laut Werkstatt (eine Freie und eine andere VW-Werkstatt) rennt der aber auch ohne Probleme mit E5 und E10. Was für Unterschiede kann es denn dabei geben? Leistungsverlust? Nach Gefühl im rechten Fuß spüre ich nichts ob nun S+ oder E5 herumplätschert, der Durchschnittsverbrauch laut Bordcomputer schwankt eh nen bisschen - also nichts eindeutiges...


----------



## moe (14. August 2012)

Es kann schon sein, dass sich die Leistungswerte des Motors verändern, aber der Unterschied ist nur auf dem Prüfstand zu messen, das merkt man beim fahren nicht. E10 ist halt billiger, man braucht aber im Schnitt mehr Benzin, also relativiert sich das ganze.

Mein Auto z.B. ist nicht offiziell freigegeben bzw. es wurde keine Angabe seitens Peugeot gemacht. E10 ist in meiner Region auch nur 2-5ct billiger als E5, was das tanken wegen dem Mehrverbauch überflüssig macht.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2012)

moe schrieb:


> E10 ist halt billiger, man braucht aber im Schnitt mehr Benzin, also relativiert sich das ganze.


 
Das hängt sehr stark vom Motor ab. Manche brauchen weniger, andere gleich viel und manche eben mehr. Wie man es halt trifft.


----------



## Mosed (14. August 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Achtung Gegenbeispiel:
> Ein Königsegg CCX mit Ultimate im Tank hat 900 PS.
> Ein Königsegg CCXR (exakt gleicher Motor) mit Ethanol 100 hat 1018 PS.
> 
> Also Ethanol doch besser?!



Exakt gleich ist der Motor nicht - der CCXR hat mind. ein für Ethanol angepasstes Motorsteuergerät. Und dann greift das, was IT-Passion geschrieben hat.


----------



## moe (14. August 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das hängt sehr stark vom Motor ab. Manche brauchen weniger, andere gleich viel und manche eben mehr. Wie man es halt trifft.


 
Bei den Autos die ich fahre (Golf 3, Renault Espace, Peugeot 206 [Wobei ichs bei dem noch nicht getankt, aber gehört habe, dass er mehr verbraucht]) ist der Mehrverbrauch gegeben, von daher ist E10 für mich kein Thema. 
Ich habe noch von niemandem gehört, dass sein Auto bei E10 Betankung keinen Mehrverbrauch hat. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass alle etwas älter sind. Moderne Motorsteuergeräte passen sich da evtl an, das weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2012)

Die ganzen ultimate und vpower und Co benzinsorten Wind völliger Schwachsinn kein serienauto braucht einen solchen Sprit. Sogar Formel 1 Autos fahren mit super Plus   und die gleichen Autos gehen auch nach amiland und dort gibts auch keinen hochwertigen Sprit


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2012)

Es gibt sehr wohl Fahrzeuge (Serienzustand) die 102 Oktan und mehr brauchen, zum Beispiel alles aus Japan. Mein roter läuft auch nur mit Aral Ultimate 102 und Shell VPower absolut richtig, mit Super Plus merkt man den Leistungsverlust teilweise schon deutlich und mit Super läuft er ziemlich unrund und das merkt man schon im Stand.


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2012)

Auch die Kei Cars?

Und afaik laufen enige Japaner auch mit Normal.


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2012)

Kei Cars? 
Man kann die ganzen Japanischen Motoren auf Super Plus und teilweise sogar Super umprogrammieren, verliert aber ggf etwas an Leistung. Darum lassen die meisten ihre Karren auf E85 abstimmen, da hat man mehr als genug Oktan.  Habe ich auch vor, mit 800Euro ist das sogar sehr günstig im Vergleich zu einer LPG Anlage.


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2012)

Kei-Car. Das hier haben halt Vorteile gegenüber den größeren Autos.


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2012)

Ob die nur mit hochwertigem Sprit laufen weiß ich nicht, denk aber mal das du bei so einem Motor wenn nur sehr wenig Leistungsverlust hast. Hauptsächlich bei den Turbo Motoren wie z.B. die RB Serie aus den Skylines haben da doch deutlich mehr Leistungsverlust. Ein 0815 Motor wird denke ich da keine Probleme haben, was will man bei 64PS auch groß verlieren.


----------



## speedstar (15. August 2012)

Wenn hier schon über Skylines u.ä. gesprochen wird, ist noch dringend - im Fall eines anderen Motormappings - zu erwähnen:



Die müssen dann immer mit der jeweiligen Spritsorte bewegt werden. Einmal auf bspw. Ultimate 102 abgestimmt, immer Ultimate 102.
Natürlich kann man anderes Tanken, keine Frage, nur bitte dann nicht über den mittleren Drehzahlbereich hinausdrehen. Da die Klopffestigkeit nicht mehr gegeben ist und es so zu Problemen kommen wird.


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2012)

Alles was bei einer modernen Motosteuerung dann passiert ist dass der Klopfsensor anspricht und die mcu wieder auf Normalmaß zurück regelt. Nur weil es mal kurz klopft fliegt ein Motor nicht direkt auseinander. Früher hat man das Gemisch nach Gefühl per Choke angepasst und selbst das haben die Motoren ausgehalten(bzw. unser Mini tut es noch heute ).


----------



## speedstar (15. August 2012)

Das stimmt alles, was du geschrieben hast. Ich beziehe meine Aussage nur auf Tuner, nicht Serienwagen. Viele Tuner reizen den Motor aus und so geht Spielraum verloren. Habe schon abgemagerte Motoren gesehen, bei welchen die Kolben Löcher hatten. Auch wenn es ein Computerforum hier ist, kann man doch mit eins, zwei Fakten das Thema abrunden, bevor Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden.


----------



## Riverna (15. August 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alles was bei einer modernen Motosteuerung dann passiert ist dass der Klopfsensor anspricht und die mcu wieder auf Normalmaß zurück regelt. Nur weil es mal kurz klopft fliegt ein Motor nicht direkt auseinander. Früher hat man das Gemisch nach Gefühl per Choke angepasst und selbst das haben die Motoren ausgehalten(bzw. unser Mini tut es noch heute ).


 
Wenn der Motor klopft verliert er Leistung weil er die Zündung zurück setzt. Das der Motor davon nicht Schaden nimmt (zumindestens nicht sofort) sollte klar sein, aber mit Leistungsverlust lebt man trotzdem ungerne. Die Aussage das Ultimate 102 und VPower rausgeschmissenes Geld ist und bei *keinem* Auto von nöten ist, stimmt einfach nicht. Das mag auf 98% der Autos zutreffen, aber eben nicht auf alle.


----------



## speedstar (15. August 2012)

Manche Tuner stimmen ja bei Klopfen so ab, dass schlagartig die Spritmenge extrem reduziert wird und dann magert er ab.

Ultimate 102 oder VPower  haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Das ist so, da man durch sie nachweislich mehr erhält. Man fügt mehr Energie zu und demzufolge leistet der Motor mehr. Das Problem sind nur Halbwahrheiten und Motoren, die nicht darauf abgestimmt sind bzw. damit umgehen können.

EDIT: Man erhält nicht mehr Energie, man erhält klopffestere Kraftstoffe. Dadurch kann man den Zündwinkel verstellen, später zünden und erreicht eine höhere Verdichtung und dadurch eine höhere Leistung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2012)

speedstar schrieb:


> Ultimate 102 oder VPower  haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Das ist so, da man durch sie nachweislich mehr erhält. Man fügt mehr Energie zu und demzufolge leistet der Motor mehr. Das Problem sind nur Halbwahrheiten und Motoren, die nicht darauf abgestimmt sind bzw. damit umgehen können.


 
Die Oktanzahl ist nicht die Energiemenge.


----------



## speedstar (16. August 2012)

Hast vollkommen Recht. Habe mich vertan.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

Ich überlege mir ein neues Auto zu kaufen.

 Die Auswahl ist markenmässig zwar ein wenig eindimensional (leider nur  Audis) aber mein Händler macht halt einen echten Kampfpreis.
 Hier die Kandidaten:

 Audi A5 2.0 TDi, 177 PS, 8,2s 0->100 km/h, 230 km/h, 4,6 l/100km
 Audi Q5 2.0 TDi, 177 PS, 9,0s 0->100 km/h, 204 km/h, 5,9 l/100km
 Audi A5 3.0 TDi, 204 PS, 7,6s 0->100 km/h, 244 km/h, 5,1 l/100km
 Audi A6 3.0 TDi, 204 PS, 7,6s 0->100 km/h, 242 km/h, 5,3 l/100km
 Audi Q5 3.0 TDi, 245 PS, 6,5s 0->100 km/h, 225 km/h, 6,4 l/100km

 Das die Verbrauchsangaben mit der Realität nicht viel zu tun haben ist klar. Aber zum vergleichen untereinander ist es ein Indiz.
 Wie man erkennen kann muss es ein Diesel werden, da sich meine Jahreslaufleistung um wenigstens 50% erhöht hat  .


----------



## kadder (16. August 2012)

Warum nicht den Q5 in der Version mit dem großen Diesel? 

Aber in der Auswahl würde ich zum A6 greifen.


----------



## ich558 (16. August 2012)

Du hast deinen S5 doch gerade erst bekommen  Abgesehen davon wär mir ein S5 10mal lieber als ein A5/6 Q5. Aber wenn dann natürlich den stärkeren 3.0TDI im SQ5 oder A6 mit 313PS


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

Die Fahrzeuge sind nach (meinem) Preis sortiert. Und jetzt wo ich so hohe Unterhaltskosten duch die Vielfahrerei habe, dachte ich der A5 3.0 wäre OK.


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2012)

Was hat den der S5 in der kurzen Zeit an Wert verloren? Der Gebrauchtkäufer darf sich dann wohl auf einen sehr guten Preis freuen und bekommt ein praktisch neues Auto.

Der A6 2,0TDI mit 177PS steht nicht zur Diskussion? Das wäre meine Wahl wenns ein Audi sein muss.

mfg


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. August 2012)

vom aussehen her finde ich den A5 am besten, vom nutzwert her den A6 
aber warum unbedingt Audi, gibt doch noch andere schöne und gute (diesel)autos, für teils deutlich weniger geld?! 
Für viel-und langstreckenfahrer die sich auch etwas abheben wollen von der masse find ich persönlich den C6 richtig cool, gibts auch mit nem V6 Diesel mit 240PS und 450Nm


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> vom aussehen her finde ich den A5 am besten, vom nutzwert her den A6
> aber warum unbedingt Audi, gibt doch noch andere schöne und gute (diesel)autos, für teils deutlich weniger geld?!
> Für viel-und langstreckenfahrer die sich auch etwas abheben wollen von der masse find ich persönlich den C6 richtig cool, gibts auch mit nem V6 Diesel mit 240PS und 450Nm


 
Wie gesagt, mein Verkäufer kommt mir extrem entgegen. Deshalb kann ich (leider) nur VW oder Audi nehmen.
Und VW hat für mich aktuell nichts im Sortiment. Und bei Audi die paar Modelle.

Ich finde den A5 eigentlich auch am besten, Handschaltung, V6, zweiflutige Abgasanlage (links, rechts), fast der günstigste Preis. Negativ ist nur das nicht viel "Neuwagenfeeling" aufkommt, wenn man zweimal nacheinander das 'gleiche' Auto nimmt.


----------



## Goggles (16. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie man erkennen kann muss es ein Diesel werden, da sich meine Jahreslaufleistung um wenigstens 50% erhöht hat  .


 
Was bedeutet dass denn in Zahlen, wie hoch schätzt du deine Jahreslaufleistung ein?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

Ich habs mal überschlagen und komme im schlimmsten Fall auf 37.500 km p.A..
Wenn ich mich zügele, was nicht einfach ist, dann vielleicht etwa 30.000 km p.A..

Dazu kommt, dass ich das dem S5 nicht antun will, jede Autobahnfahrt lääst den Wagen altern (Steinschlag, etc..). Und das dann für etwa 800 Euro Sprit pro Monat. Da habe ich dann auch keinen Spaß dran.



XE85 schrieb:


> Was hat den der S5 in der kurzen Zeit an Wert  verloren? Der Gebrauchtkäufer darf sich dann wohl auf einen sehr guten  Preis freuen und bekommt ein praktisch neues Auto.


 
Ich schätze mal so irgendwas zwischen 10.000 und 20.000 Euro ?!
Lustigerweise hat mich sofort ein Kollege (der Hardcore Audifan ist) sofort drauf angesprochen und will ihn unbedingt haben. Er sagt da er ja weiß wie gut ich ihn behandelt habe (also den S5), ich denke er lässt sich indirekt von mir das halbe Auto bezahlen  .

Im übrigen hätte ich auch noch günstig 17 Tage Vegas + L.A. (Flug, Hotel, Mietwagen) im Angebot. Ich habs schon bezahlt und jetzt eigentlich keine Zeit dafür. Sorry für's OT.....


----------



## aloha84 (16. August 2012)

Der Diesel altert auch mit jeder Autobahnfahrt.....aber wie kommst du auf 800€ Benzinkosten im Monat.
Ich bin bis letztes Jahr 35tkm im Jahr gefahren (rein beruflich)....Benzinkosten waren um die 450€ im Monat.


----------



## Goggles (16. August 2012)

Das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen..... auch wenn er mir sehr gefällt, jedoch glaube ich in deinem Fall wäre ein Wechsel auf ein A5 mit "schwachem" Diesel ein herber Schlag. Letztendlich kennst du die Premiumvariante und hast den Vergleich..... aus emotionaler Sicht würde ich zu einem ganz neuem Auto raten wie z.B. einen Q5. Da würde das Motor/Fahrwerk Kapitel überhaupt nicht in die Magengrube schlagen, verstehst du was ich mein?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

OK 800,- Euro war etwas hoch gegriffen, sind eher 500 - 600 Euro.

Den Diesel würde ich ihn grau nehmen, das altert optisch nicht so schnell wie mein Gletscherweiß.

Hier mal der Audi Code vom A5 Diesel: AC7EGEHD .


----------



## Goggles (16. August 2012)

Ich versuchs nochmal, eine Coupé/Cabrio definiert sich auch über seinen Motor, ein SUV bereitet auch viel Fahrfreude. Jedoch eine ganz andere. Und dazu bedarf es nicht die 313 PS Variante, diesen Spaß erlebst du auch in den kleineren Varianten...... es wäre Beginn eines neuen Kapitel. Ein A5 in "schwach" gefühlt ein Schritt rückwärts, macht das Sinn??


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. August 2012)

ich denke mit nem 3 liter TDI in nem A5 ist man jetzt auch nicht untermotorisiert, und wenn man viel langstrecke fährt ist die reine spitzenleistung auch nicht so wichtig. Hier ist laufkultur, verbrauch, durchzug bei niedrigen drehzahlen (gerade auf der bahn) und co wichtiger, und da ist ein diesel schon schöner zu fahren als ein benziner (mMn)


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Ich versuchs nochmal, eine Coupé/Cabrio definiert sich auch über seinen Motor, ein SUV bereitet auch viel Fahrfreude. Jedoch eine ganz andere. Und dazu bedarf es nicht die 313 PS Variante, diesen Spaß erlebst du auch in den kleineren Varianten...... es wäre Beginn eines neuen Kapitel. Ein A5 in "schwach" gefühlt ein Schritt rückwärts, macht das Sinn??


 
Ich kann deine Argumente mehr als gut nachvollziehen. Aber wie ich schon schrieb ist die Reihenfolge meiner Auflistung auch die Rangfolge der Preise und der Q5 kommt mich unter dem Strich rund 25% teurer als z.B. der A5. Natürlich fände ich es reizvoll einen SUV zu besitzen. Aber dann juckt es mich schon wieder in den Fingern gleich den SQ5 zu nehmen. Ausserdem bin ich ja kein großer Freund von Automatikgetrieben, da komme ich beim Q5 auch nicht so richtig drum herum.
Hach es ist ein Elend. Einerseits will ich die Backen zusammen kneifen und nicht noch mehr Geld verbrennen, andererseits kann ich nicht aus meiner Haut......

Egal, Augen zu und durch. Ich glaube ich nehm den A5, vielleicht rechne ich ihn nochmal als Sportback durch, dann paßt auch der Kindersitz rein  .

Wie es der Zufall will habe ich morgen ohnehin eine Probefahrt mit dem 313 PS A6. Aber ich werde hart bleiben und ihn mir nicht rein singen lassen, hoffe ich  .


----------



## Goggles (16. August 2012)

Was spricht gegen einen Q5 als 2.0tdi?? Ich bin die aktuellste Ausbaustufe ein paar KM gefahren, tolle Kombination und im Alltag keinesfalls untermotorisiert. Bitte Bericht erstatten über die Probefahrt, der Motor interessiert mich brennend den du morgen bewegst! V.A. Da du wunderbar mit dem ähnlich starken Otto Motor vergleichen kannst!

Muss mal zurück an die Arbeit


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

Der 2.0 TDi, obowhl sicherlich kein Schlechter, ist mir dann doch ein klein wenig zu "grob" im Vergleich zum V6 TDi. Und die Fahrleistungen sind natürlich extrem anders im Vergleich zum S5. Insofern fände ich im Q5 theoretisch den aktualisierten 3 Liter TDi mit 560 Nm ganz OK, oder gleich den SQ5 (650 Nm, 313 PS).

Was mich am A5, neben dem halbwegs moderaten Preis reizt, ist natürlich die Kombination aus drehmomentstarkem Motor + Handschaltung. Ich denke das ich bei meinem Fahrstil damit richtig günstig unterwegs sein könnte. Rauf auf die Bahn, ab in den 6. Gang und dann den Tempomat rein. Und ruck zuck bin ich am Ziel  .

Auch der A6 wäre OK für mich, ist mir nur eigentlich schon fast wieder zu teuer. Selbst ein VW CC ist eigentlich super, ich will nur kein 3. mal das gleiche Navi haben, es wird ja auch nicht jünger.

Autokauf ist schon Freud und Leid in einem Durchgang. Ich denke immer, was wohl die bessere Wahl wäre. Und selbst wenn ich mich entschieden habe und es kein zurück mehr gibt, dass es womöglich die falsche Wahl wäre.

Ich könnte mir ja mal einen Preis von einem Autohaus eines anderen Fabrikats machen lassen. Aber welches wäre da in allen Punkten gleich gut oder besser. Ohne übergroße Designexperimente alá "abgehackte Nase" mitmachen zu müssen?


----------



## roadgecko (16. August 2012)

Wie gefällt dir denn der Passat CC ? Ein kollege hat sich den jetzt gekauft (diesel) und schlecht ist der garantiert nicht. Und es währe eine Abwechslung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wie gefällt dir denn der Passat CC ? Ein kollege hat sich den jetzt gekauft (diesel) und schlecht ist der garantiert nicht. Und es währe eine Abwechslung.


 
Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat in der vorletzten Woche einen Passat mit dem 170 PS Diesel geholt. Ich bin nur begeistert von dem Wagen. Der Motor ist erstaunlich ruhig für einen 4 Zylinder. Der Verbrauch ist unfassbar niedrig (zwischen 5 und 6,5 Liter/ 100km). Und ich finde er sieht toll aus (also beide, CC und Passat). Aber ich würde mich ein wenig ärgern wenn ich von meinem Google-Navi-Festplatten-B&O-Dingens auf das RNS510, welches ich schon in 2 Fahrzeugen hatte, wechseln müsste.
Und nächstes Jahr kommt schon der Nachfolger, soweit ich weiß. Das wäre ein Stich ins Herz für mich, wenn ich für teuer Geld das alte Modell fahren müsste.


----------



## Goggles (16. August 2012)

Der CC geht unter Berücksichtigung von dir genannten Gründen auf keinen Fall!

Zumal im kommenden Golf VII im November schon noch in diesem Jahr der Nachfolger des RNS510 Premiere feiern wird


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2012)

Der CC ist doch neu und ich glaube kaum das VW ein Auto nur für 1 Jahr ein FL verpasst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der CC ist doch neu und ich glaube kaum das VW ein Auto nur für 1 Jahr ein FL verpasst.


 
Ab Ende 2013 oder Anfang 2014 wird auch der Passat auf den MQB umziehen, einige Zeit später wird dann wohl der CC auch folgen. Den genauen Zeitplan weiß ich zwar nicht aber wie schon geschrieben, das Navi würde mich ein wenig ärgern, obwohl ich das Auto selbst toll finde.

Im A5 ist eine recht aktuelle Multimediaplattform verbaut, die ich mittlerweile zu schätzen gelernt habe. Ich vermute mal ausser Audi, BMW, Mercedes wird es nicht viele Hersteller geben die sowas im Sortiment haben. Und da lege ich neben Design, Technik, Preis und Verbrauch dann doch einen gesteigerten Wert drauf.

P.S. ich bin ein schwieriger Patient, wie mans macht ist es verkehrt  .


----------



## Goggles (16. August 2012)

Dann rechne den A5 als Sportback, nochmal ein wenig günstiger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Dann rechne den A5 als Sportback, nochmal ein wenig günstiger.


 
Bringt eine Ersparniss von fast 5 Prozent. Muss ich mal drüber nachdenken....


----------



## aloha84 (16. August 2012)

Muss es ein Neuwagen sein.....oder auch ein junger Gebrauchter. (zwecks weniger Wertverlust)
Leasing oder Kaufen?
wie findest du den hier: Mercedes-Benz E 350 CDI Coupe Elegance Leder/Navi/Xenon/Standh als Sportwagen/Coupé in Leipzig/Rückmarsdorf

nur als Beispiel?


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal so irgendwas zwischen 10.000 und 20.000 Euro ?!



Das is schon heftig für ein paar Monate. Aber leider normal.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hat mich sofort ein Kollege (der Hardcore Audifan ist)  sofort drauf angesprochen und will ihn unbedingt haben.



Wundert mich nicht - wenn man sich für ein praktisch neues Auto mal eben 10 bis 20k € erspart.

mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (16. August 2012)

Hmm.. wenn man dein Fahrprofil bedenkt, wäre wohl ein A6 die richtige Wahl - geräumig, leise, und 'agil'. Mit V4 sparsam, und trotzdem keine Krücke. Mit V6 vollendet, aber halt bissel höherer Verbrauch und evt. kopflastiger. 
Mal was ganz anderes hingegen wäre der Q5 - super angenehme Sitzposition, allerdings wahrscheinlich eher nicht so langstrecken-komfortabel.
Die Entscheidung musst leider immer noch du treffen.


----------



## ich558 (16. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber welches wäre da in allen Punkten gleich gut oder besser. Ohne übergroße Designexperimente alá "abgehackte Nase" mitmachen zu müssen?



Zwar teuer aber evtl wär der was. Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut Jaguar XF


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. August 2012)

Für recht günstiges geld gibts auch den Peugeot 508, mit 2,2 liter Dieselmaschine, 200PS und 450 Nm 
für 40k€ gibts die GT-Variante, die ist denn praktisch vollausgestattet  Bin mal dringesessen, ist echt ein sehr schönes auto, vor allem das panoramadach und generell die verarbeitung ist wirklich toll gelungen


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

Peugeot ist jetzt nicht ganz mein Ding, auch wenn ich kürzlich einer Kundin geholfen habe einen Peugeot 308CC günstig zu kaufen.

Jaguar käme der Sache schon recht nah, wenn sie nicht auch den Quatsch mit dem Nase "abhacken" hätten. Leider. Gefällt mir nämlich ganz gut und der 6 Zylinder Diesel soll toll sein.

Egal, ich rede morgen mit meinem Verkäufer, der soll mir einen A5 fertig machen.


----------



## der_yappi (16. August 2012)

Nach nicht mal nem halben Jahr ein nigelnagelneues Auto verkaufen ???  

Hast du vor ein paar Seiten nicht was in der Richtung "Das bisschen mehr Sprit / Jahr ist mir mein Hobby wert" geschrieben?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hast du vor ein paar Seiten nicht was in der Richtung "Das bisschen mehr Sprit / Jahr ist mir mein Hobby wert" geschrieben?


 
Für mein Streckenprofil der letzten 10 Jahre wäre es mir auch egal aber nicht so wie es jetzt ist. Ich habe keine Lust meine ganze Kohle im Tank und für Folgekosten auszugeben.


----------



## speedstar (16. August 2012)

Du beantwortest im Prinzip alle deine Fragen selbst.  Ich hoffe du hälst uns morgen auf dem Laufendem.


----------



## Goggles (16. August 2012)

Was für ein A5 soll es denn nun werden, der kleine V6?

Auf was kommst du da in deiner Konfig?

Einem Freund von mir geht es ähnlich.... er interessiert sich für einen neuen Scirocco R, tolles Auto und in seiner Klasse für ihn Konkurrenzlos. Trotzdem ist es ein altes Auto das man neu für teuer Geld kaufen muss. Ein PQ35 obwohl die neue Plattform schon gestartet ist..... Ja wer die Wahl, hat die Qual.

Autokauf is für viele eine tiefgreifende emotionale Entscheidung, und man hat Angst vor Fehlentscheidungen. 
Wie war der S5 denn finanziert? Gibt es noch einen festen Rückkaufswert? Ist eventuell auch zu beachten. Denn wenn ja, dann bist du ja quasi gezwungen bei dem gleichen Händler zu kaufen. Und muss die Entscheidung jetzt gefällt werden, oder kannst du noch ein paar "Wochen" warten?


----------



## ich558 (17. August 2012)

Oder den S5 einfach länger fahren anstatt mit 10-20k Verlust zu verkaufen und ein neues Auto das wohl auch seine 50k kosten wird kaufen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. August 2012)

Wie geschrieben wenn ich den S5 so nutze wie ich ihn gerade nutze, dann bringt er in 2 oder 3 Jahren nur noch ein Taschengeld, das ist dann wirklich Hardcore-Geldverbrennen.


----------



## Zoon (17. August 2012)

nochmal den A5 aber als 3.0 TDI, der ist auch nicht untermotorisiert.

Wenns der Biturbo TDI sein soll dann den A6, der Kuh5 ist doch nur peinlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. August 2012)

Der SQ5 ist in meinen Augen schon cool. Da er von innen fast so aussieht wie mein S5 
Aber das lohnt sich nicht.

Mein Verkäufer hat sich vorhin gefreut als ich meinte ich brauche ein anderes Auto. Ich bin wahrscheinlich sein beklopptester Kunde  .

Jetzt steht der BiTDi in der Garage. Ist schon eine Waffe wie der abgeht. Auch das HUD im A6 ist ein anderes Kaliber als das was ich vorher von Chevrolet und BMW kannte. Aber der ist mir auch zu teuer.

Egal, ich werfe jetzt nochmal den Konfigurator an und schicke das mal meinem Händler.....

.::EDIT::.
Das ist die "endgültige" Konfiguration:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (17. August 2012)

Man kann mal wieder sehen wie stark die Autos auf zB den NCAP ausgerichtet sind:US-Institut stellt echte Unfälle nach: Deutsche Premiumautos blamieren sich im Crashtest - Sicherheit - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2012)

Mercedes, VW und Audi scheinen ja regelrechte Todesfallen zu sein. Schlecht fürs Image.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2012)

Interessant wäre noch zu wissen wie die bekannterweise erst recht  NCAP optimierten Franzosen abschneiden.


----------



## turbosnake (17. August 2012)

Und Volvo bestätigt sein Image.

@Olstyle
Das werden die Amis nicht testen können, da 
a) Die Autos afiak gar nicht dort verkauft werden
b)Es zumindest in dieser Klasse Mid-size luxury car gar keine Franzmänner gibt
Aber wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer.

Ich würde da gerne mal ein Smart sehen, der hat keine Knautschzone.


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wäre noch zu wissen wie die bekannterweise erst recht  NCAP optimierten Franzosen abschneiden.



Sind nicht in US of A vertreten. Wayne...


----------



## Zoon (18. August 2012)

Über Umweg schon: Mitsubishi Outlander baugleich mit Citroen CCrosser udn Peugeot 4007 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde da gerne mal ein Smart sehen, der hat keine Knautschzone.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwk8f_5Yw00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Der Käfig im Smart scheint zwar gehalten zu haben. Da aber die Kräfte dann quasi ungedämpft auf die Insassen treffen sieht da ziemlich düster aus.


----------



## fctriesel (18. August 2012)

Einmal das Auto für den Alltag, das andere fürs Wochenende und Spaß. Insgesamt 10 Zylinder und 3 Turbolader. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. August 2012)

Hab gestern den A5 3.0 TDi wie gepostet bestellt.
Nun ist es vorbei mit der Sportlichkeit und ich fahr ne Spardose  .


----------



## Jan565 (19. August 2012)

Ich stehe da doch lieber auf die Alten Autos! Ich finde die haben noch Stil und Elegance. Kann man genauso Sparsam fahren wie Moderne "Spritsparwunder" ohne Technik wenn man es drauf anlegt und halten bei der richtigen Pflege länger. Allerdings sind die Motoren der heutigen Autos besser(Saugmotoren) und haltbarer im Schnitt als die alten weil die besser gefertigt sind. 

Aber jedem das seine was er möchte


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. August 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich finde die haben noch Stil und Elegance.



Stil und Eleganz war in den 1930ern aber ich brauche ja ein Auto und kein Museumsstück.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Kann man genauso Sparsam fahren wie Moderne "Spritsparwunder" ohne Technik wenn man es drauf anlegt und halten bei der richtigen Pflege länger.



Nicht unter den gleichen Bedingungen. Ob sie länger halten weiß ich nicht, wie lange halten denn Motoren von 2012, 2002 und 1992?



Jan565 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die Motoren der heutigen Autos besser(Saugmotoren) und haltbarer im Schnitt als die alten weil die besser gefertigt sind.



Mit Saugdieseln kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, liest sich aber alles wie eine Sammlung von Vorurteilen.


----------



## STSLeon (19. August 2012)

Na dann Glückwunsch zum neuen (alten) Auto. Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit momentan?


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2012)

Hab nun 5 Tageskennzeichen für den Wagen, pünktlich zum TÜV Termin ist natürlich VOHER die Scheibe kaputt gegangen. Nun darf ich auch noch für 600Euro eine neue Scheibe einbauen lassen und kann es nicht über die Versicherung abrechnen... dafür ist die Fahrzeughöhe mit den neuen Felgen nahezu perfekt. Wenn ich aber ausrechne wieviel Geld ich diesen Monat in den Wagen gesteckt habe wird mir schlecht...


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2012)

Wieso kannst du das nicht über die Versicherung abrechnen? Kostet doch nur die Selbstbeteiligung.


----------



## fctriesel (19. August 2012)

Kurzzeitkennzeichen und Teilkasko? Daran wirds wohl liegen.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du das nicht über die Versicherung abrechnen? Kostet doch nur die Selbstbeteiligung.


 
Der Wagen hat noch keinen TÜV und ist somit nicht angemeldet. TÜV Termin war am Dienstag und letzte Woche ist irgendwann der Riss in der Scheibe gekommen... hätte ich das nun irgendwie verschleiern wollen, wäre es Versicherungsbetrug gewesen da der Schaden schon vor dem Abschließen der Versicherung war. Und da ist mir das Risiko wegen 600Euro doch zu hoch... muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzzeitkennzeichen und Teilkasko? Daran wirds wohl liegen.



TK deckt keine kaputte Scheibe?


----------



## fctriesel (19. August 2012)

Kurzzeitkennzeichen beinhaltet nur Haftpflicht, keine TK.


----------



## Klutten (19. August 2012)

So, seit Dienstag bin ich mit meinem neuen Gefährt unterwegs. Im Gegensatz zum alten 530dA Bj. 2003 ist der neue 535dA Bj. 2009 ein unglaublicher Sprung - in jeder Hinsicht. Und das, obwohl beide damals nahezu noch zeitgleich erhältlich waren. Die Ausstattung und der Komfort erleichern es mir, mein altes aber geliebtes Vehikel zu vergessen, obwohl sich der Neue auch erst seinen Platz an meiner Seite verdienen muss. Immerhin ist die Odyssee nach dem Unfall (vor knapp 4 Wochen) damit endlich vorbei.

Genial ist auf jeden Fall die Komfortschließanlage und Keyless-Go, wo man nur noch den Schlüssel in der Tasche haben muss. Nie wieder nach einem Schlüssel kramen und im Regen nicht schnell genug ins Auto kommen. 

Gestern habe ich die Zeit genutzt und schon mal die alten 19" M5-Räder aufgesteckt. Wenn jetzt noch 35mm H&R-Federn Einzug halten, dann steht das Auto fertig da. Dann noch ein wenig aktuelle Leuchtmittel in LED-Technik tauschen - fertig.


----------



## XE85 (19. August 2012)

Ein paar Bilder wären nett 

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. August 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch zum neuen (alten) Auto. Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit momentan?


 
6 bis 8 Wochen. Aber es überschneidet sich gut mit meinem Urlaub.


----------



## 8800 GT (19. August 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> So, seit Dienstag bin ich mit meinem neuen Gefährt unterwegs. Im Gegensatz zum alten 530dA Bj. 2003 ist der neue 535dA Bj. 2009 ein unglaublicher Sprung - in jeder Hinsicht. Und das, obwohl beide damals nahezu noch zeitgleich erhältlich waren. Die Ausstattung und der Komfort erleichern es mir, mein altes aber geliebtes Vehikel zu vergessen, obwohl sich der Neue auch erst seinen Platz an meiner Seite verdienen muss. Immerhin ist die Odyssee nach dem Unfall (vor knapp 4 Wochen) damit endlich vorbei.
> 
> Genial ist auf jeden Fall die Komfortschließanlage und Keyless-Go, wo man nur noch den Schlüssel in der Tasche haben muss. Nie wieder nach einem Schlüssel kramen und im Regen nicht schnell genug ins Auto kommen.
> 
> Gestern habe ich die Zeit genutzt und schon mal die alten 19" M5-Räder aufgesteckt. Wenn jetzt noch 35mm H&R-Federn Einzug halten, dann steht das Auto fertig da. Dann noch ein wenig aktuelle Leuchtmittel in LED-Technik tauschen - fertig.


Geht der 35d viel besser vorwärts als ein 30d? kenne ja nur den 35d von meinem Vater.

Übrigens Glückwunsch zum Auto


----------



## Birdy84 (19. August 2012)

Wann sollte man Zündkerzen üblicherweise tauschen? Gibt es eine Faustregel oder hat jeder Motor Besonderheiten?


----------



## seventyseven (19. August 2012)

Normale oder Platin ? Normale alle 20-40tkm (Ist sinnvoll muss aber nicht. Hängt oft vom Hersteller ab)
Platin schaffen auch mal 100tkm.
Steht aber auch im Service Heft.

So meint es zumindest mein Vater welcher früher KFZ'ler war.


----------



## Klutten (19. August 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder wären nett



Gerne, einmal "alt und etwas verknittert" und einmal "neu und glatt wie ein Kinderpopo". Der Kleine wird im Oktober drei Jahre alt. 

Schlanke 19.000 Euro Schadensumme waren dann doch nicht mein Ding. Jeden Tag in ein Auto zu steigen, welches so einen Schaden hatte, mochte ich mir nicht antun. Wie einige andere hier habe ich ein etwas "anderes" Verhältnis zu meinem Fortbewegungsmittel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





8800 GT schrieb:


> Geht der 35d viel besser vorwärts als ein 30d? kenne ja nur den 35d von meinem Vater.
> 
> Übrigens Glückwunsch zum Auto



Danke und ja, natürlich. Schließlich hat der Neue rund 100 PS und 200 NM mehr für den Vortrieb. Ich cruise aber eh den ganzen Tag beruflich durch die Gegend, weshalb ich das gediegene Gleiten momentan mehr genieße.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Danke und ja, natürlich. Schließlich hat der Neue rund 100 PS und 200 NM mehr für den Vortrieb.


Anderen wären froh wenn der Motor das in Summe leistet.

Seit Donnerstag hab ich mein Schiff auch wieder. 6 Tage bis die Versicherung den Schaden akzeptiert, 3 zum beheben...


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2012)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag 

Wir sind heute eine ausgiebige Runde mit dem Skyline von einem Freund gefahren, schon ein geiles Teil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkhXW8ioerk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2012)

Sagt mal: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass die Abgaskontrollleuchte an ist, es (deutliche) Zündaussetzer gibt aber (angeblich) nichts im Fehlerspeicher steht? Ich habe so den Verdacht, dass der Typ inner Werkstatt sich Donnerstag einfach geweigert hat was zu machen weil ich kurz vor Feierabend da war  ...
Habe mir letztenendes selber spekulativ eine eine Einzelzündspule besorgt und zack: Die vom ersten Zylinder war breit... Und eine VW-Vertragswerkstatt findet nix ...


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. August 2012)

@nfs

Hättest du einfach mich gefragt. Hätte ich dir gleich sagen können - ich spreche aus Erfahrung  
Habe einen Polo 9N 1,2 mit 45' km und habe schon vier Zündspulen auf drei Zylindern gewechselt. 

Ist aber echt ärgerlich, dass die so schnell Kaputt gehen, denn der Kat leidet auch jedes mal darunter...


----------



## seventyseven (19. August 2012)

Bei meinem 6n2 leuchtet die Abgaskontrollleuchte auch jedesmal weder KFZ Werkstatt noch TÜV konnten herausfinden warum denn laut Programm ist alles in Ordnung und Fahren lässt er sich auch Super


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2012)

müsste doch dann die Lambda Sonde hinterm Kat sein oder?

die erste, vorm Kat, gibt ja rückmeldung bezüglich sauerstoff und benzin mischung, die zweite über den schadstoffausstoß.
kann sein dass der Kat fertig ist?

bin leider nur Amateur in der richtung


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @nfs
> 
> Hättest du einfach mich gefragt. Hätte ich dir gleich sagen können - ich spreche aus Erfahrung
> Habe einen Polo 9N 1,2 mit 45' km und habe schon vier Zündspulen auf drei Zylindern gewechselt.
> ...


 
Ja, mir fiel dann auch ein, dass es vor 2000km als die vom dritten Zylinder dahin war ein ähnliches Fehlerbild gab. Darum hab ich mir ja dann auch eine besorgt und habs auf eigene Faust probiert . Damals hat eine andere Werkstatt btw auch was gefunden und es stand glasklar drin: "Zündaussetzer Zylinder 3" - wurde mir "damals" noch gezeigt . Naja, Donnerstag war eh ärgerlich genug, die Aussetzer fingen nämlich mitten im Stau vorm Elbtunnel auf dem Weg innen Kurzurlaub an und ich sorgte für so manchen komischen Blick von anderen. In etwa nach dem Motto: "Na spitze, gleich hält der hier noch mehr auf"  .

@>ExX<: Kann auch sein, dass schlicht eine der beiden Sensoren futsch ist . Aber dann würden eig ja auch Fehler im Speicher stehen und sei es nur "Gemisch zu fett" oder ähnlich und es sollte sich auslesen lassen ob der Wert "fix" irgendwo hängt... Oder der Temperaturkombisensor (klingt komsich, is aber so - das war nämlich bei nem Kumpel mal) will nicht mehr.


----------



## Zoon (20. August 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Habe mir letztenendes selber spekulativ eine eine Einzelzündspule  besorgt und zack: Die vom ersten Zylinder war breit... Und eine  VW-Vertragswerkstatt findet nix ...



Bei diesem Typ VW Motor gilt, am besten im Kofferaum das komplette Zündgeschirr in dreifacher Ausführung parat haben


----------



## Birdy84 (20. August 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Normale oder Platin ? Normale alle 20-40tkm (Ist sinnvoll muss aber nicht. Hängt oft vom Hersteller ab)
> Platin schaffen auch mal 100tkm.
> Steht aber auch im Service Heft.
> 
> So meint es zumindest mein Vater welcher früher KFZ'ler war.


Danke für die Antwort. Es handelt sich um normale Kerzen. Im Serviceheft steht, man solle nach 60.000Km oder nach vier Jahren wechseln. Da vier Jahre rum sind, der Wagen aber erst 20tkm runter hat, wollte ich die Kerzen eigentlich nicht wechseln.


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. August 2012)

20.000 Km nach vier Jahren? Wofür hast du ein Auto?


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2012)

Ist jetzt nichts besonderes, aber ich find die Bilder doch ganz schick. Auch wenn die Qualität nicht die beste ist


----------



## Zoon (21. August 2012)

Sieht jetzt so wie er ist ganz gut aus der Alltags NX (nach meinem Geschmack sogar besser wie der Rote  ).

Evtl. ordentlich polieren, neuen Lack braucht der "meiner Meinung nach" nicht.


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2012)

Doch neuen Lack braucht er schon, er steht absichtlich auf der rechten Seite  Der Lack ist insgesamt ziemlich verkratzt für seine 100.000 Kilometer.  Vorallem weil der Vorbesitzer hier und da mit der Dose nachgeholfen hat... und so sieht es danach dann auch aus wenn man es nicht kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2012)

Aaaagh 
Gestern Abend die Seitenscheibe aufgelassen um es ist reingeregnet. Zum Glück ist nix schlimmes passiert


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2012)

Heute hats mich schon fast vom mopped gehauen, als ich von meiner tour heimgefahren bin begegnete mir im arlbergpass doch glatt n Atom V8, leider kam er in entgegengesetzter richtung und hatte keine freie fahrt, somit konnte ich den sound nicht hören. Aber trotzdem n mordsgeiles auto, in echt noch faszinierender als im TV. Nur die farbe (weiss) fand ich jetzt nicht ganz so passend  Zwei X-bows hab ich am tag zuvor auch noch gesehen ^^


----------



## Neox (26. August 2012)

Möchte mal ne kleine Umfrage starten:

Wofür tendiert ihr?

Turbomotoren, Kompressor oder ein Saugmotor?


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. August 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Turbomotoren, Kompressor oder ein Saugmotor?


 
Nach meiner Meinung nach sind Saugmotoren nur dann interessant wenn genügend Hubraum vorhanden ist, z.B. 6,2 Liter im Camaro.
Der Kompressormotor hat den Vortiel der sehr direkten Gasannahme wie ein Saugmotor, kombiniert mit der perfekten Zylinderfüllung eines Turbos. Aber da er direkt an der Kurbelwelle über Riehmen angetrieben ist, kostet der Spaß ordentlich extra Sprit. Insofern verbindet der Turbomotor die meisten positiven Eigenschaften in sich. Das einzige winzige Handycap ist die leicht verzögerte Gasannahme welche umso schlechter wird, je mehr das Motorkonzept vom Ladedruck abhängig ist.

Insofern ist meine persönliche Rangfolge:

1. Turbo
2. Kompressor
3. Sauger


----------



## turbosnake (26. August 2012)

Nur es heißt aber Turbo läuft, Turbo säuft.
Und was mich überascht hat ist eine Corvette am wenigsten in iherer Klasse verbaucht.

Und imho ist Downsizing der falsche Weg, schaut euch mal die neuen Sky Active Motoren von Mazda an.


----------



## Mosed (26. August 2012)

Indirekt steigt bei nem Turbomotor natürlich auch der Verbrauch - weil für mehr Luft auch mehr Kraftstoff benötigt wird (Bei einen Lambda = 1 Konzept). Es steigt aber deutlich das Drehmoment und somit die Leistung an. Dadurch kann der Hubraum für gleichbleibende Leistung verringert werden - dadurch steigt die Last und somit der Wirkungsgrad des Motors. Und dann hast du bezogen auf die Leistung einen geringeren Verbrauch. Damit ist dann auch Downsizing gemeint. Kleinerer Hubraum bei gleicher Leistung.
(Und ein bißchen steigt der Verbrauch durch den Abgasgegendruck, den der Turbolader erzeugt)


Es kommen jetzt nach und nach noch E-Booster zum Einsatz. Also elektrisch angetrieben Turbolader für den unteren Drehzahlbereich. Der eigentliche Turbolader ist dann für die höheren Drehzahlen im Einsatz.


Die Sky Active Motoren sind schlußendlich auch downgesizte Motoren. Anstatt auf Hubraum setzen die auf eine zweistufige Aufladung. Also auch wieder hohe Leistung mit wenig Hubraum - das ist Downsizing.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Möchte mal ne kleine Umfrage starten:
> 
> Wofür tendiert ihr?
> 
> Turbomotoren, Kompressor oder ein Saugmotor?



[x] Saugmotor

5,6,8,10,12 Zylinder in Reihe oder im V


----------



## Mosed (26. August 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Turbomotoren, Kompressor oder ein Saugmotor?


 
Kommt drauf an.

Im Moment aufgrund der finanziellen Umstände ganz klar ein "kleiner" Turbomotor (ca. 150 PS wären ok).
Aber wenn das Geld da wäre, würde ich nichts gegen eine 4-6 Liter V8 Sauger einwenden. Mit mehreren Turbos und/oder Kompressoren wäre das aber auch ok. 

Achso: Bei nem Diesel ganz klar nur mit Turbo. Gibts eig welche mit Kompressor? Ein Saugdiesel ist ja noch schlimmer als ein kleiner Saugbenziner.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Achso: Bei nem Diesel ganz klar nur mit Turbo. Gibts eig welche mit Kompressor? Ein Saugdiesel ist ja noch schlimmer als ein kleiner Saugbenziner.


 
Ich glaub es gibt nur Turbodiesel und Sauger, wobei Sauger ewig laufen aber nicht viel Leistung haben. Ein Diesel lebt von seiner Aufladung.

Edit:

Volvo hatte glaub ich mal bei den Penta Modellen ( Marinemotor ) einen Kompressor + Turbo


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. August 2012)

klar gibts kompressordiesel, benz baut viel davon 

Ich bevorzuge für die strasse turbo, auf der rennstrecke mag ein saugmotor mehr sinn machen, zwecks kontrollierbarkeit. Kompressor finde ich nicht so gut, da ein nicht zu unterschätzender teil der gewonnenen leistung gleich wieder für den kompressor flöten geht, und schwer ist er auch 

Wobei ich finde dass saugmotoren vom charakter einfach "renniger" sind, vor allem auch motorradmotoren


----------



## turbosnake (26. August 2012)

Wenn ich mir ein neues Auto kaufen würde wäre das ein Hybrid und da die einen Saugmotor haben wäre die Wahl klar.
Der Turbo soll empfindlich sein und da man nicht weiß wie die behandelt worden sind gebraucht ein Risiko.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klar gibts kompressordiesel, benz baut viel davon


 
 Noch nie gesehen. Bei welchen Motoren denn ?


----------



## Goggles (26. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur es heißt aber Turbo läuft, Turbo säuft.
> Und was mich überascht hat ist eine Corvette am wenigsten in iherer Klasse verbaucht.
> 
> Und imho ist Downsizing der falsche Weg, schaut euch mal die neuen Sky Active Motoren von Mazda an.


 
Was genau soll ich mir bei den Motoren anschauen? Das sie regelmäßig jeden Test souverän mit dem letzten Platz quittieren?
Abgesehen davon, wer braucht so ein Drehorgel im Alltag?
Völlig Weltfremd, abseits der Realität. Wer bewegt sein Fahrzeug im Alltag oberhalb von 4000 U/min?

Leistung & Drehmoment haben die doch nur im oberen Drittel des drehzalbandes....


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Noch nie gesehen. Bei welchen Motoren denn ?


 hmm muss mich vertan haben, früher bauten sie auf jeden fall mal kompressordiesel. Heute aber so wies aussieht nicht mehr, wobei ich meinte die c-klasse hätte es bis vor kurzem auch mit kompressordiesel gegeben... mein fehler


----------



## turbosnake (26. August 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Was genau soll ich mir bei den Motoren anschauen? Das sie regelmäßig jeden Test souverän mit dem letzten Platz quittieren?
> Abgesehen davon, wer braucht so ein Drehorgel im Alltag?
> Völlig Weltfremd, abseits der Realität. Wer bewegt sein Fahrzeug im Alltag oberhalb von 4000 U/min?
> 
> Leistung & Drehmoment haben die doch nur im oberen Drittel des drehzalbandes....


 
Ein Auto mit diesem Motor hat in den Deutschen Zeitschriften sogar den VW geschlagen!
Lies dir mal das hier durch:VW schlägt Mazda: Na also, geht doch! | Motor-Kritik.de.

Ich halte den 1.0 im Focus für Weltfremd bzw eine Luftpumpe, die in so einem Auto nichts verloren hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm muss mich vertan haben, früher bauten sie auf jeden fall mal kompressordiesel. Heute aber so wies aussieht nicht mehr, wobei ich meinte die c-klasse hätte es bis vor kurzem auch mit kompressordiesel gegeben... mein fehler



Ich weiß wohl, dass Mercedes Kompressor-Benziner gebaut hat ( noch baut ? )
Ich mag die zumindest überhaupt nicht.


----------



## 1821984 (26. August 2012)

Benz verbaut immer noch die Kompressormotoren aber sehr viel weniger als noch zu C203-Zeiten (C-Klasse von 2000-2007). Heute gibt es noch in seltenen Fällen die 180er und 200er mit Kompressor. Aber wenn ich zurück denke weis ich nicht, ob seit dem Facelift (mopf) diese Motoren noch im Angebot sind.

@ Turbosnake: interessanter Artikel. Ich hasse es auch immer wenn die Schrotthaufen von VW usw. so hoch gelobt werden und so getan wird, als wenn der Rest der Welt nicht weis was sie da bauen. Und die genannten Motordefekte bei VW/Audi werden immer mehr ob nun Benziner oder Diesel. Die geringen Verbräuche usw. ja das ist Stand der Technik (will man uns erzählen). Und wenns nach 50.000km in Po ist ist das auch ganz normal. Früher waren Motoren noch für 500.000km und mehr ausgelegt und heute kann man froh sein wenn man 100.000 ohne Probs schaft. Trauerspiel wie ich finde wenn man dann noch den Preis sieht. Wie ich ja schon paar mal gesagt habe, bin ich nach 4 Autos von VW geheilt und mir kommt son Ding, was auch nur im Ansatz von VW kommt nicht mehr aufn Hof. Skoda Oktavia (2006) mit ca. 60.000km hat jetzt nen neuen Klimakompressor drin. So haltbar sind die Dinger also. Wieder ein Beispiel mehr warum ich bei diesen Autos abwinke. Trotzdem finde ich, dass es schöne Autos sind, aber das bringt mir bei der Technik nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (26. August 2012)

Deshalb hat man ja auch keine Klimaanlage im Auto, außer benutzt man sie immer. Dazu gibt es da auch eine Gesichte:"Wenn die Klimaanlage müffelt" | Motor-Kritik.de. Ich finde diese Seite sehr informativ.
Als Beifahrer habe ich selten eine vermisst außer direkt nach dem Einsteigen.

Es gibt mehr als eine Lösung, aber das Kleinmachen der Motoren ist keine gut Lösung. Man baut heute 1.0l Motoren in Autos die so groß sind wie ältere Mittelklassefahrzeuge.
Das passt vll ein Klein(st)wagen, aber nicht in größere.


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2012)

Was für einen Vorteil bringt eigentlich die Kombination aus Kompressor + Turbo (wie beim 170PS 1,4l-BLG VW-TSI)?


----------



## 1821984 (27. August 2012)

Ich lese dort auch grad mal bischen was und viele dieser beschrieben Probleme habe ich selbst schon erlebt, leider bzw. im nahen Bekanntenkreis live mit erlebt. Bei Autos die Neu fast das doppelte kosten als die Konkurrenz aus Fernost, da fragt man sich wie die Japsen überhaupt 100km weit kommen bei der schlechten Qualität.

Habe mich die Tage mal mit nem BMW 5er (e61) aus ein ander gesetzt und was man da so lesen kann soll wohl nen schlecher Scherz sein bei einem Preis von mikrigen 50-80t €

Meine besten Autos gemessen an Qualität und Halbarkeit sind

1. Mazda MX5 BJ 1994 (gefahren bei km. 145.000-179.000 null Probleme)
1. Mazda 323F BJ 1994 (gefahren bei km. 130.000-200.000 null Probleme)
2. Opel Vectra C Caravan BJ 2006 (akuelles Auto bei 90.000km gekauft, jetzt 110.000 bis jetzt neue Lima, Flexrohr)
3. VW Polo6n BJ 1997 (wo nichts ist kann auch nicht kaputt gehen, doch der Zündverteiler war mal defekt)
4. Seat Ibiza Cupra BJ 2001 ( Rost an Heckklappe, Schweller usw.,Kupplungspedal gebrochen (während des Einparkends) Bedienteil Radio/Klima defekt, LMM, Lüfter für Klimaanlage, Fensterhebermotor, 
gefahren von 90.000-135.000)
5. Seat Leon Sport Bj 2000 ( Turbo, Klimakompressor, Heckklappenschloss, Wassereinbruch,Wassereinbruch an anderer Stelle, Fensterhebermotor,Türschloss Fahrerseite defekt, Wasserpumpe vorzeitig gebrochen (gezwungener Riemenwechsel bei 100.000km obwohl dieser erst bei 180.000km raus muss) der Rest ist eher Verschleiß wenn ich jetzt mal freundlich bin, aktuelles Auto bei 73.000 gekauft, jetzt 137.000km, und ein 2 jährigen Rechtsstreit kommt auhc noch dazu)
6. VW Passat 3BG BJ 2000 (Gesammte Vorderachse neu gelagert (12 Streben), Lenkgetriebe neu (kurz danach wieder schrott, ausfall Beleuchtung vorne, gefahren bei km 202.000-204.000!!!)
Ein Spezialist sagte mir, dass die alle mit dem Lenkgetriebe kommen (Passat 3b/3bg, Audi A4/A6)



nfsgame schrieb:


> Was für  einen Vorteil bringt eigentlich die Kombination aus Kompressor + Turbo  (wie beim 170PS 1,4l-BLG VW-TSI)?


 
Soll das sogenannte Turboloch verhindern und das Drehmoment quasi ab Leerlauf haben. Hört sich gut an und fährt sich auch gut, wenn es denn fährt. Als Gebrauchtwagen uninteressant wegen dem Prinzip weil die ja vorm ersten Ölwechsel schon Motorprobleme haben, wenn mans mal übertrieben ausspricht.


----------



## Zoon (27. August 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Sky Active Motoren sind schlußendlich auch downgesizte Motoren.  Anstatt auf Hubraum setzen die auf eine zweistufige Aufladung. Also auch  wieder hohe Leistung mit wenig Hubraum - das ist Downsizing.


 
 Hab mir den neuen Skyactiv Benziner im Mazda CX-5 angesehen und konnte  im Motorraum weder Turbo noch Kompressor noch elektrischen Föhn  entdecken. 

VW schlägt Mazda: Na also, geht doch! | Motor-Kritik.de




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> klar gibts kompressordiesel, benz baut viel davon



Gabs von Mazda in den frühen 90ern, hieß Comprex D im 626 und 323er. Bei  MB definitv nicht, die haben nur relativ früh mit Kompressor Benzinern  angefangen vor dem Downsizing Hype.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. August 2012)

Jop, hatten sie ja immer prominent an die Seite geschrieben..
Als ich jünger war, dachte ich immer, das Modell hieße so.  Also, Mercedes Kompressor. ^^


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Möchte mal ne kleine Umfrage starten:
> 
> Wofür tendiert ihr?
> 
> Turbomotoren, Kompressor oder ein Saugmotor?



Hier muss ich differenzieren:

Otto Motor: Sauger - laaaange nichts - Turbo, Kompressor
Diesel: Turbo - die beiden anderen sind kaum vetreten(Kompressor) bzw. heute praktisch nicht mehr relevant (Saugdiesel)

Alles in allem bevorzuge ich aktuell ganz klar Turbodiesel da hier das Leistungs/Verbrauch verhältnis einfach am besten ist. Nachteil ist natürlich der Sound - bei der guten Dämmung heute bekommt man davon aber eh kaum noch etwas mit.

mfg


----------



## aloha84 (27. August 2012)

Hmm schwere Frage.
Also wenn ich nicht auf das Geld schauen würde....aber auch kein Geld "verschwenden" wollen würde....
--> 5.0 V8 vom neuen Mustang , 7.0 V8 Corvette Z06 also große Benzin-Saugmotoren.
Gerade den 5.0 finde ich persönlich seeehhr interessant. Im gegensatz zum "kleineren" 4.6 Liter ist er eine komplette Neuentwicklung.
Er hat wie der Name schon sagt 0,4 L Hubraum mehr, dadurch mehr Drehmoment, fast 100PS mehr und verbraucht WEINIGER. (25mpg).

Na gut komme ich mal wieder runter.
Ich war anfangs relativ begeistert von Downsizing Motoren, bis mein Vater sich einen Octavia 1,4 TSI (122PS) zugelegt hat.
Seinen 2. Turbolader bekam er bei 30tkm.....bei 55tkm rapider Leistungsverlust--> diesmal war es nicht der Turbo sondern irgendein Ventil (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein).
Alles in allem Garantieleistungen.....aber wenn ich überlege er hätte die kosten selber tragen müssen.

Mein Bruder hat sich vor knapp einem Jahr einen Accord (Type S) zugelegt, Bj 2010, 9000km, 2,4 Liter Benzin Sauger mit 201 PS, Automatik, 21000€.
Ich muss sagen der gefällt mir sehr gut, geht schön vorwärts bei moderantem Verbrauch von 7,5 Litern.
Bis jetzt hat er mit dem Wagen 40000 km gefahren, anstandslos ohne Probleme. Ein Lob an die Japaner.
Und wie mein Onkel (KFZ-Meister) immer so schön zu sagen pflegt: "Ein Turbo ist nur noch ein Teil mehr, welches kaputt gehen kann!"

Mein nächster wird aber vermutlich ein Diesel werden müssen....ich fahren mehr als 30000km im jahr nur zur Arbeit.
Tja und und da bin ich momentan noch völlig überfragt was es werden soll.
C250 CDI....motor knurrig, leistung top, verbrauch super.....Preis neu
Oder ein gebrauchter CLK 320 CDI....Leistung gut, Verbrauch OK, Preis OK, Unterhalt vermutlich 

Mhhhh oder vielleicht doch ein Mustang 5.0 mit LPG ?????


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Als Beifahrer habe ich selten eine vermisst außer direkt nach dem Einsteigen.



Wenn man langsam fährt und die Fenster offen hat, geht das noch, aber nicht im Sommer bei Autobahnfahrt. 
Als ich zur Gamescom gefahren bin, musste die Klimaanlage an, da ich bei über 200 nicht das Fenster aufmache


----------



## aloha84 (27. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man langsam fährt und die Fenster offen hat, geht das noch, aber nicht im Sommer bei Autobahnfahrt.
> Als ich zur Gamescom gefahren bin, musste die Klimaanlage an, da ich bei über 200 nicht das Fenster aufmache



Nicht nur bei 200, auch im Stillstand...ich stand letztens auf der A9 im stau, bei 35 grad Außentemperatur. Ohne Klima wäre ich kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Al3x (27. August 2012)

Hab privat einen X5 Turbo Diesel und beruflich einen 530xi V6 Sauger mit allerfeinster Doppelkupplung...so wie ich es mag.

Diesel muss ein turbo sein
Benzin ein Sauger

Dann hab ich noch einen Volvo XC90 turbo Diesel als Dienstauto...die mieseste SUV Kutsche (eher Traktor) die ich je gefahren bin, motorisch unter aller Sau, es knarzt und scheppert überall und einen Wendekreis wie ein Pferdewagen.

Ich halte den derzeitigen Downsizing Wahn für sehr ungut, speziell muss ich da mit meiner Marke BMW schimpfen, denn ein 3er mit 3 oder nur noch 4 Zylinder geht einfach gar nicht!
Ein Freund hat die gelbe C5 als Jubiläumsmodell und die ist schon super, ich selbst hatte den Firebird V6 3.8 und das war ein super Alltagsauto mit nur 11l Verbrauch.
Da waren immer viele erstaunt, der neue Mustang nimmt ja auch nicht mehr, ausser man tritt ihn wie ein Pferd.

Ich hab generell viel Hubraum lieber weil die Wagen ruhiger laufen, ich hasse 1.6-2l Dosen die dir auf der Autobahn das Gefühl vermitteln du sitzt in einer leeren Coladose.
Das Problem hier in Österreich ist die motorbezogene KFZ Steuer....ab 300PS wird's unleistbar, da reden wir dann von 300.- Steuer im MONAT.

Fährt man viel Autobahn muss man sich überlegen ob man nicht doch zum höheren Hubraum greift, da der Verbrauch bei den neuen Motoren nicht viel grösser ist als bei den Kleinen die dann eben hoch drehen müssen.
Vom Fahrkomfort ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2012)

autobahnfahren heißt ja nicht dauernd mit knallgas und 200 sachen zu brettern, vor allem auf langstrecke nicht... Vor allem nicht in österreich  und in Deutschland macht schnell fahren tagsüber auf der bahn auch nur sehr selten spass da man dauernd wieder runterbremsen muss, und von hirnrissigen lkw-fahrern und co will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Vin daher braucht man um langstrecke autobahn zu fahren nicht zwingend ein hubraummonster, 2-3 Liter turbodiesel reicht hier völlig aus 
WEnn ich AB fahre fahre ich am liebsten schön mit tempomat, 130 sachen und schön ungestresst und sparsam dahingleiten, schöne musik dazu und dann passt das


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> autobahnfahren heißt ja nicht dauernd mit knallgas und 200 sachen zu brettern, vor allem auf langstrecke nicht...


 
Ich fahre oft und gern um die 200, da bei uns die Autobahnen auch nicht überfüllt sind und mein Auto relativ wenig verbraucht ( im Schnitt 5,2l )


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2012)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Wirkungsgrad beim Diesel aus ? Bei dem Benziner liegt der ja irgendo am höchsten im Mittleren 
Drehzalbereich. Ist das beim Diesel genau so ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Wirkungsgrad beim Diesel aus ? Bei dem Benziner liegt der ja irgendo am höchsten im Mittleren
> Drehzalbereich. Ist das beim Diesel genau so ?


 
Der Benziner hat in Teillast doch den niedrigsten Wirkungsgrad, oder


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei 200, auch im Stillstand...ich stand letztens auf der A9 im stau, bei 35 grad Außentemperatur. Ohne Klima wäre ich kaputt gegangen.


 

Hatte ich letztes Wochenende auf der A7 bei 36°C auch... Mit Klima wars dann erträglicher .


----------



## roadgecko (27. August 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Benziner hat in Teillast doch den niedrigsten Wirkungsgrad, oder


 
Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen das dort der Verbrauch im Bezug zur Leistung am niedrigsten ist. Was nützt es mir wenn man die Doppelte leistung in höheren Bereichen hat und das 3fache verbraucht (von der Leistung abgesehen ) ?


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2012)

Al3x schrieb:


> ...530xi V6 Sauger mit allerfeinster Doppelkupplung...



Also da stimmt was nicht ... zu allererst verbaut BMW keine V6 sondern R6 und zum anderen gibt es ausser beim M5 kein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe. Einen 530xi gab es nur beim E60 - der hat eine 6 gang Wandlerautomatik.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. August 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also da stimmt was nicht ...  und zum anderen gibt es ausser beim M5 kein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Doppelkupplungsgetriebe gibt es unter anderem im M3, 335er.


----------



## >ExX< (27. August 2012)

Ich nutze meine Klima extremst selten, wenn ich mal bei 25°C vollstoff auf der Autobahn  gebe dann muss das Ding schon auf höchster Stufe laufen, da wird mir auch schonw arm genug 

Gerade in diesem Sommer hab ich die Klima nicht gebraucht, wenns zu warm ist wird erst das Fenster runtergemacht, wenns dann nicht funktioniert dann kommt die Klima ran.
Im Winter heize ich dann mal zwischendurch kurz und dann wieder aus.

Kann mir jemand beim folgenden Problem helfen?

Im Winter, lassen ja viele das Auto warmlaufen, damits in der Karre warm ist.
ich hab das auch mal gemacht, ABER:
im stand gibt die Klima keine wärme ab, fahre ich 300m fängt sie an zu heizen, also kommt schön warme luft raus.
Stell ich mein Auto wieder ab, also Motor dreht im Leerlauf, Klima ist an, hört die langsam wieder auf zu heizen.

Ich meine, die Temperatur macht mir nichts wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit fahre, nur die Frontscheibe bekomme ich dann schlecht frei.
Teilweise bin ich dann auch mit Handschuhe im Auto gefahren 

Weis jemand was dazu?


----------



## seventyseven (27. August 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich nutze meine Klima extremst selten, wenn ich mal bei 25°C vollstoff auf der Autobahn  gebe dann muss das Ding schon auf höchster Stufe laufen, da wird mir auch schonw arm genug
> 
> Gerade in diesem Sommer hab ich die Klima nicht gebraucht, wenns zu warm ist wird erst das Fenster runtergemacht, wenns dann nicht funktioniert dann kommt die Klima ran.
> Im Winter heize ich dann mal zwischendurch kurz und dann wieder aus.
> ...




Lüftung an, Auf Scheibe Pusten lassen, Lehrlauf rein, Aussteigen, Scheibe Freikratzen, Einsteigen, Fenster ein Spalt auf, Heizung auf Warm, Losfahren 

Und wenn warm Fenster wieder zu. So hab ich nie Probleme und die Scheibe läuft auch nicht wieder an.


----------



## >ExX< (27. August 2012)

nunja, also letzten Winter war mein Auto so zugefroren dass nicht das Eis, sondern mein Kratzer nachgegeben hat, und ich finde der ist schon ziemlich stabil


----------



## seventyseven (27. August 2012)

@>ExX<

Besorg dir sowas.
Auto Thermo Scheiben Schutz - vermindert Aufheizen im Sommer - Frontscheiben Windschutzscheiben Scheiben Abdeckung: Amazon.de: Auto

Bloß nie ohne Laufende Lüftung entfernen sonst friert die Scheibe vor deine Augen zu. (Erfahrung  )

Ohne Eiskratzer dann recht unegschickt


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Doppelkupplungsgetriebe gibt es unter anderem im M3, 335er.



Das sind aber keine 5er - und um einen eben solchen ging es ja. Das es in anderen Klassen auch Modelle mit DKG gibt weiß ich. 

mfg


----------



## Neox (27. August 2012)

Gibt es in dem A6 4G 3,0 TDI 245 PS einen Kompressor? Der 313PS 3,0TDI ist ja BiTDI, mir war so, als ob der A6 3.0TDI mit "nur" 245PS ein Kompressor wäre, könnte mich auch irren.

Rennstrecke: Klar Sauger. Gut, wenn ich ich mich recht erinnere gab es zu Senna Zeiten F1 Motoren mit bis zu 1400PS und Turbo. Wie die Slicks das verkraftet haben, frage ich mich bis heute.
Beim Sauger braucht man entweder mehr Hubraum oder mehr Drehzahl (F458 Italia V8 der bis 9000 Umdrehung dreht), dann holt man auch aus einem 4,5l V8 Sauger (570?) PS.


Der Trend geht doch in Richtung kleinerer Motor, weniger Zylinder, dafür fetter Turbo. Die Fahrbarkeit leidet natürlich drunter...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Beim Sauger braucht man entweder mehr Hubraum oder mehr Drehzahl (F458 Italia V8 der bis 9000 Umdrehung dreht), dann holt man auch aus einem 4,5l V8 Sauger (570?) PS.



Sager leben von den Drehzahlen und klingen immer ganz besonders gut, vorallem der Porsche GT3 

Der geilste Sauger Sound 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-lbxIJD3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Auspuffsound ist so dreckig


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. August 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Gibt es in dem A6 4G 3,0 TDI 245 PS einen Kompressor? Der 313PS 3,0TDI ist ja BiTDI, mir war so, als ob der A6 3.0TDI mit "nur" 245PS ein Kompressor wäre, könnte mich auch irren.


 
Audi hat keine Dieselmotoren mit Kompressor im Angebot und auch noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Mosed (28. August 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Im Winter heize ich dann mal zwischendurch kurz und dann wieder aus.
> 
> Kann mir jemand beim folgenden Problem helfen?
> 
> ...



Klimaanlage und heizen?
Die Klimaanlage kühlt und enzieht der Luft Feuchtigkeit. Aber die heizt nicht. Die heiße Luft kommt vom Motor. Das erstmal nach Start des Motors kaum warme Luft kommt ist klar - das Kühlwasser ist ja noch kalt. Gibt man Gas wird das Wasser halt schnell wärmer. Das später im Leerlauf wieder kalte Luft kommt sollte nicht so sein. Außer es ist draußen so kalt, dass das Wasser in den Heizungsrohren auf seinem Weg vom Motor weg zu schnell abkühlt.  Kann wohl diverse Ursachen wie Wärmetauscher, Wasserpumpe, etc. haben.

Im Winter bringt die Klimaanlage nur was in Bezug auf Luftentfeuchung, aber schneller warm wird es nicht. (Höchstens gefühlt durch die Luftentfeuchtung). Es gibt noch Motoren mit elektrischer Zuheizung, damit der Wasserkreislauf schneller auf Betriebstemperatur kommt.


----------



## >ExX< (28. August 2012)

Ja, war schon ziemlich kalt, so zwischen 20 und 25 minus.

Mein Bruder hat nen Passat Bj 99, also genauso wie mein Golf, und bei dem wird das Auto halt sofort warm, der muss nur paar Minuten stehen dann ist die Frontscheibe frei.
Wie gesagt auch bei 20 bis 25 °C minus


----------



## 1821984 (28. August 2012)

Genau wie beim Golf? Also auch der Identische Motor mit gleichem MKB? Glaube ich kaum.

Durch andere Thermostate oder Wärmetauscher kann ein erheblicher Unterschied zu fast "identischen" Autos entstehen. Einige Autos haben nach 5min. im Stand bereits in den großen Kühlkreislauf gewechselt und andere kommen im Stand da nie hin. 

Beim Diesel ist es noch extremer.

Jetzt gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten was es sein könnte (siehe oben).
Warme Luft kann nur durch warmes Wasser kommen. Entweder hängt das Thermosstat im großen Kreislauf, so das der Motor wesentlich länger brauch um auf Temp zu kommen oder aber der Wärmetauscher hat ein Weg.

Thermosstat kann man wie folgt prüfen:
Motor an (kalt) und warten bis die Tempanzeige langsam ausschlägt. Bis dahin muss der Kühlwasserschlauch ZUM Kühler aber immernoch kalt sein. Wenn sich die Tempanzeige solangsam der 80-85°c nähert, sollte der Kühlwasserschlauch sehr schnell warm werden bis dahin das irgendwann der Lüfter anspringt. Im Winter muss das aber nicht zwangsweise passieren weil es ja so wie so schon sehr kalt ist.

Wenn der Kühlwasserschlauch aber langsam mit warm wird bevor die Anzeige ausgeschlagen hat und das ganze auch nicht wirklich warm wird, kann man von einem defekt des Thermosstats ausgehen.

Was mir auch noch einfällt bei VW usw.. Tausche doch einfach mal den Deckel vom Kühlwasserbehälter mit einem wo du weist, dass es bei dem Auto funzt. Sieht nach nichts aus aber auch der Deckel hat dort eine Aufgabe aber denk dran, vor dem Motorstart den Deckel wechseln und nur wenn das Wasser kalt ist. (Verbrennungsgefahr bzw. kocht das Wasser sonst über)


----------



## >ExX< (29. August 2012)

also wenn das Thermosstat kaputt wäre dürfte er doch garnicht die 90°C Marke erreichen dürfen oder?
Wenn ja, dann ist das Thermosstat auf jeden Fall heile.

Was soll denn der Deckel verursachen?


----------



## 1821984 (30. August 2012)

Je nachdem wie das Thermosstat kaputt ist. Kann ja sein das es immer offen ist, sprich immer im großen Kühlkreislauf ist. Dann wird ein Auto die 90°c Marke kaum erreichen. Aber wenn er im kleinen Kühlkreislauf hängt wird er zwar schnell warm, ich weis jetzt aber nicht, ob dann wirklich die Heizung sauber mit läuft.

Der Deckel ist irgendwie für entlüften usw. zuständig (VW hat selbstentlüftende Kühlkreisläufe) und komischer Weise hat das dann was mit der Heizung zu tun. Wie das genau funzt kann ich grad nicht sagen aber ich würds mal ausprobieren bevor da groß rumschraubst. Ist ja kein großes Ding. Einfach nen anderen Deckel raufschrauben und mal schauen.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich das Problem (welches du beschreibst) bei meinen Ibiza auch mal und nachdem das Thermosstat (er ging nicht mehr auf 90°c) getauscht war, dieses Prob dann aber immer noch da war hat mir mal einer gesagt ich solle den Deckel tauschen. Hab auch erst bischen verwundert geguckt aber hat gefunzt.

Sonst müssen doch unsere VW/Audi-Freunde hier im Forum auch drüber bescheid wissen. Die wissen doch sonst auch immer alles


----------



## kosh.iii (30. August 2012)

Wenn mein Auto plötzlich unglaublich laut geworden ist - beim Gas geben denkt man, es wäre ein Traktor - woran mag das liegen? Auspuff ist noch dran...  

Man riecht auch leichten Abgasduft im Innenraum. Und es kommt mir vor, als säße man AUF der Lärmquelle, nicht dass es vom Motorraum frontal zu einem dröhnt. 

Bin dankbar für Ideen! PS: Opel Astra F Caravan BJ93


----------



## 1821984 (30. August 2012)

Naja die Auspuffanlage fängt am Abgaskrümmer an. Sicher das da alles heile ist?

Krümmer dicht? Hosenrohr heile? Kat ok? Mittelschalldämpfer dicht? Enschalldämpfer dicht?

Tip: Auto an machen und hinten Auspuff dicht halten (mit nem Lappen oder sowas). Wenn er dann irgendwo raus pustet hat er wohl doch nen Loch. Da schon Abgase nach innen kommen ist die Undichtigkeit wohl sehr weit vorne.
Oder Auto hochbocken (am besten mit ner Bühne) und dann anmachen und wenn noch kalt ist vielleicht mal mit der Hand am Auspuff lang gehen und fühlen ob er nen Loch hat. Wenn das Auto kalt ist dauert das ne Weile bevor das alles heiß ist.

Oder mal im Motorraum schauen (ist ja nicht viel drin) und von dort den Krümmer und ggf. das erste Auspuffstück prüfen.


----------



## JC88 (30. August 2012)

Häufigste Stelle an der die Abgasanlage undicht wird: Flexrohr. Also dieses Metallgeflecht.

Was du auch checken kannst wenn du den Astra auf der Bühne hast: die Oberseite der Rohre. Dort Rostet es bei alten Opel-Modellen auch gerne mal an/durch.

Was etwas schwieriger wird ist fest zu stellen ob dein Krümmer einen Riss hat. Am ehesten kommt man da dran wenn das Auto auf der Bühne steht und man von unten mit ner Lampe gegen leuchtet.


----------



## thecroatien (30. August 2012)

So,

ich fahre seit gestern einen Renault Clio bj: 1999.

1.4 Liter Motor, klima anlage, boardcomputer etc.etc.etc...

Was für ein gewaltiger Unterschied, wenn man einen Renault fährt, und nicht mehr einen Ford

Bilder gibts die Tage mal


----------



## totovo (30. August 2012)

Mal einen kleinen überblick über die Autos, die ich bisher gefahren bin:

Also zu erst einmal ein Golf VI 1,6TDI (77KW) Bluemotion, wirklich geringer Verbrauch, allerdings etwas schwach auf der Brust, wenn man früh schaltet. (Im umkehrschluss steigt der Verbrauch, wenn man ihn voll ausfährt^^)

Dann ein VW Passat BJ 2006 1,9TDI (77KW) schönes Auto, nach insgesammt gefahrenen 260Tkm absolut keine Probleme, lief wie am 1. Tag bis wir ihn verkauft haben
einzige Defekte: Störung im Beifahrerairbag, Kupplungsschwungscheibe (oder so) defekt (KM30T), lag aber am Vorbesitzer, der konnte nicht richtig schalten

Den Audi A6 2,0 TDI (130KW) von meinem Onkel bin ich auch schon gefahren, auch ein tolles Auto!

Und unser aktuelles Auto ist ein VW Passat BJ 2011 1,4TSI eco Fuel (110KW) 
nach 40.000 gefahrenen KM absolut keine Probleme und voll Zufrieden mit Verarbeitung, Ausstattung und Fahreigenschaften.
Der Motor zieht ganz anständig durch, dafür, dass er nur 1,4l Hubraum hat (Ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von Downsizing, aber dem Motor merkt man das absolut nicht an) 200 auf der Autobahn merkt man überhaupt nicht. 
Der Abstand-Regel-Tempomat ist eine echt geniale Erfindung! einmal einstellen und man muss auf der Autobahn nur noch lenken, wenns einmal nicht so flott vorwärts gehen soll!

Edit: Und bei 40Tkm Laufleistung im Jahr, spart man eine Menge, Menge Geld! an der tanksäule kann ich mir immer das grinsen nicht verkneifen, wenn ich die Preise für Super sehe  1,87€ stand da neulich  ich bezahle für 400km ca. 25€, da stört auch das etwas öftere Anfahren einer Zapfsäule nicht


----------



## Riverna (30. August 2012)

Langsam geht es voran am roten NX von meinem Freund


----------



## Re4dt (30. August 2012)

War heute mal in Stuttgart (Königstraße) und hab die neue A klasse gesehen. Die Innenraumverarbeitung war einfach auf höchstem Niveau. Aber ich hab anfangs aufgrund der Kleinwagen ähnlichen Größe garnicht realisiert dass ist eine A Klasse  ?!


----------



## turbosnake (30. August 2012)

Nach der EU ist das sogar Mittelklasse. 
Mir gefällt sie, aber ich finde den neuen Mazda 6er schöner.


----------



## roadgecko (30. August 2012)

Ich habe grade für 400 € ein Paar junge gebrauchte Bi-Xenons von Hella für meinen FoFo geschossen inkl. ALWR auf das Ergebniss bin ich jetzt schon gespannt 

Natürlich mit LED Standlicht.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. August 2012)

bei mir inner gegend fahren schon n paar neue A-klassen rum, und ich find sie ziemlich gelungen. Sieht stark nach 1er BMW aus, nur mit ner kürzeren front, was wohl an dem front-quer-konzept liegt, nicht wie beim bayer das front-längs-konzept


----------



## aloha84 (31. August 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Edit: Und bei 40Tkm Laufleistung im Jahr, spart man eine Menge, Menge Geld! an der tanksäule kann ich mir immer das grinsen nicht verkneifen, wenn ich die Preise für Super sehe  1,87€ stand da neulich  ich bezahle für 400km ca. 25€, da stört auch das etwas öftere Anfahren einer Zapfsäule nicht


 
Fährst du mit gas oder wie.
Mal im Kopf grob überschlagen, bei nem Preis von 1,70€ für 1L Super....müsstest du mit einem Durchschnitt von ca 3,5L/100km fahren.
Das nehme ich einem Passat mit Benzinmotor nicht ab.
Edit:
Hab eben erst "eco fuel" gelesen.....ja gas ist schon was feines.^^


----------



## totovo (31. August 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Fährst du mit gas oder wie.
> Mal im Kopf grob überschlagen, bei nem Preis von 1,70€ für 1L Super....müsstest du mit einem Durchschnitt von ca 3,5L/100km fahren.
> Das nehme ich einem Passat mit Benzinmotor nicht ab.
> Edit:
> Hab eben erst "eco fuel" gelesen.....ja gas ist schon was feines.^^


 

Ja ich fahre mit Erdgas 

Er braucht so 4,5-5,5 Kg auf 100Km, je nach Fahrweise... Der Motor ist aber wirklich auf Gas optimiert, da der Benzinverbrauch exorbitant hoch ist (7,5-11(!!!) L auf 100km)

Das können die reinen TSI Benzinmotoren deutlich besser!


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> War heute mal in Stuttgart (Königstraße) und hab die neue A klasse gesehen. Die Innenraumverarbeitung war einfach auf höchstem Niveau. Aber ich hab anfangs aufgrund der Kleinwagen ähnlichen Größe garnicht realisiert dass ist eine A Klasse  ?!


 
Hat was . Leider wohl weit außerhalb meiner Kategorie preislich  .


----------



## flotrin (31. August 2012)

Hallo,

Sind zufällig Auto Schrauber aus der Nähe Pforzheim ,Ludwigsburg, Bietigheim-Bissingen hier unterwegs?
Hab da ein Problem mit meinem Sternchen.
Da muss ich einen Stellhebel der Klimaanlage wechseln (alter ist gebrochen....gibt kalte Füsse)
Leider bin ich schrauberrisch nicht so begabt und 420Teuros in der Werkstatt (freie) möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt ausgeben.
Anleitung wie das ganze funktionieren soll ist vorhanden.
Nur passendes Werkzeug nicht.

Kaffe und zigaretten sind in ausreichender Menge vorhanden 

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2012)

Das Interesse an weiteren Bildern von der "Mini-Restauration" scheint nicht vorhanden zu sein. Zumindestens erweckt es den Anschein.


----------



## loller7 (31. August 2012)

Audi A7 S-line. (: Aber nicht so wirklich "meiner"


----------



## ich558 (31. August 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Audi A7 S-line. (: Aber nicht so wirklich "meiner"


 
Einer (wenn nicht der) schönsten Audis 
Morgen hol ich meinen A1 Slina


----------



## speedstar (31. August 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Interesse an weiteren Bildern von der "Mini-Restauration" scheint nicht vorhanden zu sein. Zumindestens erweckt es den Anschein.



Das stimmt nicht. Wir warten nur gespannt auf weitere Bilder.  Könntest auch ruhig eins, zwei Worte dazu schreiben.


----------



## STSLeon (1. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Interesse an weiteren Bildern von der "Mini-Restauration" scheint nicht vorhanden zu sein. Zumindestens erweckt es den Anschein.



Jap nur her mit den Bildern und ein paar Sätzen, man kennt die Autos ja nicht, von daher wäre es nett zu wissen, was damit passieren soll (verschrottung oder Neuaufbau)


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2012)

Der Link geht nicht - man muss dort offenbar registriert sein um die Seite sehen zu können

mfg


----------



## Zoon (1. September 2012)

Von außen schön unauffällig wie so ein 1.2er  

Wurde nur die Software geändert? Weil so 240 Ps auf den Standardmotor hätte ich doch leicht mulmiges Gefühl. Zum Vergleich Schirra holt aus dem 1.6er turbo beim Mini JCW aus der höchsten TÜV fähigen  Stufe auch 290 PS ... Vom Serienmotor ist da aber trotzdem nicht mehr viel übrig.

PS der wär doch für IT mal interessant:


```
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/no_cache/audi-tuning/a4/a4-avant-ab-1104/fahrzeugboerse/detail/?tx_car_pi1[uid]=555
```


----------



## roadgecko (1. September 2012)

Die meißten sind schon am murren weil im aktuellen Focus ST die 250ps aus "nur" 2 Litern generiert werden


----------



## 8800 GT (1. September 2012)

M4gic schrieb:


> Da will ich doch auch mal
> 
> Corsa D Forum | Ihnen wird der Zutritt zu dieser Seite verwehrt.
> 
> ...


Hast du mal ein bild vom Prüfstandsmessprotokoll? Mich würde der Drehmomentverlauf interessieren.


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2012)

~240PS - ich hoffe mal nicht mit Serienbremsen


----------



## >ExX< (2. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> ~240PS - ich hoffe mal nicht mit Serienbremsen


 
kommt doch nur drauf an wie schnell man fährt


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2012)

Nur ich denk mir halt, wenn Opel in der Nürburgring Edition mit "nur" 210PS des OPC Corsas schon 4-Kolben-Brembos verbaut...
Opel Corsa OPC Nürburgring Edition: Rennzwerg mit Führungsanspruch - Fahrberichte - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Da sollte halt auch bei ~240PS auf ausreichend dimensionierte Bremsen geachtet werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nur ich denk mir halt, wenn Opel in der Nürburgring Edition mit "nur" 210PS des OPC Corsas schon 4-Kolben-Brembos verbaut...
> Opel Corsa OPC Nürburgring Edition: Rennzwerg mit Führungsanspruch - Fahrberichte - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> Da sollte halt auch bei ~240PS auf ausreichend dimensionierte Bremsen geachtet werden.



Ich finde Bremsen, Reifen und Fahrwerk sind das wichtigste und stehen an 1. Stelle. Leistungsoptimierung sollte danach kommen 
Wenn man mit 240PS mit dem Serienfahrwerk/Bremsen rumgurkt ist das schon gefährlich aufgrund höherer Geschwindigkeiten/Kräfte, aber bei solchen Personen zählt ja meistens nur die Längsdynamik


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2012)

Das macht dann halt den Unterschied zwischen "echtem" Sportwagen und Muscle Car. Auch letztere können aber, wenn man sich ihrer Schwächen bewusst ist, Spaß machen  .


----------



## Neox (2. September 2012)

Wer hat von euch F1 geguckt?

Was sagt ihr zum Crash am Start?


----------



## XE85 (2. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Wer hat von euch F1 geguckt?



meld



Neox schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum Crash am Start?


 
Völlig unnötige Aktion von Grosjean mit der er mitten in den WM Kampf eingegriffen hat. Leider wird er wohl keine Strafe aussfassen, die er dafür mMn verdient hätte - man sehe sich nur mal an welches Glück Alonso hatte.

Edit: gerade gesehen: http://www.formel1.de/de/3260/FIA+greift+hart+durch:+Grosjean+für+Monza+gesperrt/newsID/1677297 - vollkommen gerechtfertigt.

mfg


----------



## Neox (2. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> meld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nicht nur, dass er damit in den WM Kampf eingegriffen hat, Alonso hätte sich echt schwer verletzen können. Wenn man bedenkt, was mit Massa passiert ist, der eine 700g schwere Feder gegen den Kopf bekommen hat, hätte Alonso sich ernsthaft verletzen können.
Für Hamilton eh schon ärgerlich genug. MMn Topfahrer und aufgrund einiger dummer Aktion im letzten Jahr immer wieder Kritik. Dieses Jahr läuft es auch nicht all zu Rund für den Kerl.

Doch was mich am meisten aufregt: Grosjean sieht nichtmal die Schuld bei sich.
Wie Niki Lauda sagte: Einfach nur dumm..


----------



## AeroX (2. September 2012)

Ich möchte auch mal mein Automobil vorstellen (wenns gestattet ist) 

Seat Ibiza 6J SC 1.6l mit zarten 105 Ps. Sieht nach mehr aus, ja ich weiß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neox (2. September 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch mal mein Automobil vorstellen (wenns gestattet ist)
> 
> Seat Ibiza 6J ST 1.6l mit zarten 105 Ps. Sieht nach mehr aus, ja ich weiß


 
Hm, coole Wagenfarbe und passende Felgen dazu. Hätte ich den Text nicht gelesen, hätte ich an eine Cupra R Version gedacht. Schick


----------



## AeroX (2. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Hm, coole Wagenfarbe und passende Felgen dazu. Hätte ich den Text nicht gelesen, hätte ich an eine Cupra R Version gedacht. Schick


 
Ja wie gesagt sieht nach mehr aus. Hat halt das Aerodynamik Paket von Seat dran.. und halt auch schon 3 Jahre alt. Dementsprechend hab ich ihn nur gebraucht gekauft


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2012)

Afiak ist er für das nächste Rennen gesperrt.


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2012)

Wobei es der S*C *und nicht der ST ist
Ibiza = 5-Türer
Ibiza SC = 3-Türer
Ibiza ST = Kombi-5-Türer

Ansonsten schönes TöffTöff


----------



## AeroX (2. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wobei es der S*C *und nicht der ST ist
> Ibiza = 5-Türer
> Ibiza SC = 3-Türer
> Ibiza ST = Kombi-5-Türer
> ...


 
Recht hast du, kleiner Fehler von mir


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2012)

Falls du ein gutes Seat-Forum suchst:
[6J] - SEAT Ibiza - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans


----------



## AeroX (2. September 2012)

Danke, da bin ich schon angemeldet. Du auch?


----------



## Riverna (2. September 2012)

speedstar schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Wir warten nur gespannt auf weitere Bilder.  Könntest auch ruhig eins, zwei Worte dazu schreiben.


 


STSLeon schrieb:


> Jap nur her mit den Bildern und ein paar Sätzen, man kennt die Autos ja nicht, von daher wäre es nett zu wissen, was damit passieren soll (verschrottung oder Neuaufbau)


 
Schön das sich doch ein paar dafür interessieren. Um euch nicht zu langweilen versuch ich mich kurz zu halten, wird jedoch nicht ganz so leicht. 

Bei dem Auto handelt es sich um einen Nissan 100NX GTi von meinem guten Freund. Den Wagen haben wir von einem anderen "Freund" von mir gekauft, leider stellte sich später raus das der Kerl nicht viel von Freundschaft hält und hat uns bzw ihn von Grund auf beschissen. Über die Rosstellen einfach kleber drüber usw... hab mir den Wagen natürlich nicht angeschaut da man Freunden eigentlich trauen sollte. Nun weiß ich es besser... 
Irgendwann kam ich dann auf die Idee doch nochmal durchzuchecken (leider war der Koffer da schon für viel Geld gekauft)... die Ausgangsbasis seht ihr dann unten. Da wir beide nicht so gut schweißen können haben wir es meinem Karosseriebauer (ein guter Freund von mir, der auch meinen Sunny lackiert hat) gegeben und der hat nun neue Radläufe und Dome in den Wagen eingeschweißt, dann wurden noch die Seitenschweller vom Rost beseitigt. Ob die ganze Geschichte sich nun finanziell lohnt oder nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters, rein aus dem wirtschaftlichen Grund war die Aktion natürlich totaler blödsinn. Aber er hängt an dem Wagen trotz des kurzen Besitz schon sehr an dem Wagen und war bereit die massige Kohle da rein zu stecken  Hier mal Bilder von der Ausgangsbasis, teilweise haben wir die verosteten Bleche da schon entfernt. Und dann noch aktuelle Bilder von Freitag, aktuell wird der Wagen fürs Lackieren vorbereitet


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2012)

An manchen Stellen sieht's ziemlich durch aus. Dort müssen wahrscheinlich neue Bleche eingeschweißt werden ( Bild6 ) , oder ?


----------



## Riverna (2. September 2012)

Ja richtig, wo Rost war wurde es großzügig rausgeschnitten und neues Blech reingeschweißt. Die Bleche wo Rost dran waren, konnte man meistens eh nicht mehr retten... eigentlich war das Auto komplett fertig.


----------



## der_yappi (2. September 2012)

AeroX schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, da bin ich schon angemeldet. Du auch?



Dito - selber Nick wie hier


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2012)

Seit 2 Wochen warte ich nun schon auf meinen A1  Morgen soll er da sein...angeblich...


----------



## Neox (3. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Seit 2 Wochen warte ich nun schon auf meinen A1  Morgen soll er da sein...angeblich...


 
Die Wartezeiten sind grausig bei Audi. Was hast du für eine Maschine genommen


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Die Wartezeiten sind grausig bei Audi.


 genau wie die preise 

Mein Onkel holt sich heute seinen neuen GLK ab, in Bremen. Mal gucken vielleicht kann ich die tage auch mal ne runde drehen, geht bestimmt gut (hat wie ich weiss den 350 CDI) 
Musste übrigens auch ewig auf die karre warten, der abholtermin ist mehrere male verschoben worden....


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Die Wartezeiten sind grausig bei Audi. Was hast du für eine Maschine genommen


 
Ist kein neuer sondern ein Werkswagen mit 7500km. Der müsste eigentlich nur von Ingolstadt nach Passau  Ist der 1.4er TFSI mit 122PS. Da ich den kompletten UNterhalt zahlen muss ist das der beste Kompromiss aus Sportlichkeit und Sparsamkeit


----------



## Neox (3. September 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> genau wie die preise
> 
> Mein Onkel holt sich heute seinen neuen GLK ab, in Bremen. Mal gucken vielleicht kann ich die tage auch mal ne runde drehen, geht bestimmt gut (hat wie ich weiss den 350 CDI)
> Musste übrigens auch ewig auf die karre warten, der abholtermin ist mehrere male verschoben worden....


 

Dass die Preise bei Audi abnormal sind, erwähne ich gar nicht erst. Ich glaube, dass sollte jeder wissen. Trotzdem eine Top Automarke. Wollen wir mal eine Abstimmung machen? Audi vs. VW vs. BMW vs. Mercedes vs. Porsche? 
Ist natürlich sehr stark auf die Autoklasse eingeschränkt. Wenn man einen Sportwagen sucht, gibt es nur einen guten deutschen Sportwagenhersteller.


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2012)

Ich finde eigentlich alle genannten Automarken gleich attraktiv. Aber was die Preise angeht. Die einzelnen Modelle nehmen sich doch preislich im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenzmodellen der genannten Marken kaum was oder? Sprich ein 5er BMW kostet in etwas das selbe wie ein A6 oder E-Klasse. Ob sich die um 1000€ unterscheiden ist bei dem Grundpreis auch schon fast egal


----------



## Neox (3. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich finde eigentlich alle genannten Automarken gleich attraktiv. Aber was die Preise angeht. Die einzelnen Modelle nehmen sich doch preislich im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenzmodellen der genannten Marken kaum was oder? Sprich ein 5er BMW kostet in etwas das selbe wie ein A6 oder E-Klasse. Ob sich die um 1000€ unterscheiden ist bei dem Grundpreis auch schon fast egal


 
Wobei ich finde, die "kleinen" Extras lässt sich Audi etwas besser bezahlen. Gut aber subjektiv.. drauf geachtet hab ich da noch nicht drauf, aber ich würde es mal vermuten.


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2012)

M4gic schrieb:


> Nur ein großer Ladeluftkühler, und Stahlpleule
> Der Motor selbst ist identlisch zu dem des OPC und der NRE (d.h. es ist nur ein Leistungsplus von 20 bis 30 PS, was wiederum nicht so viel für einen Turbo ist)


 
Und wie stehts mit der Bremse?
Bei ~100PS mehr als Serie (zumindest beim "kleinen" GSi) ist das eher von Interesse


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich finde eigentlich alle genannten Automarken gleich attraktiv. Aber was die Preise angeht. Die einzelnen Modelle nehmen sich doch preislich im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenzmodellen der genannten Marken kaum was oder? Sprich ein 5er BMW kostet in etwas das selbe wie ein A6 oder E-Klasse. Ob sich die um 1000€ unterscheiden ist bei dem Grundpreis auch schon fast egal


 es gibt aber auch andere hersteller die gute autos bauen, auch oberklasse, die nicht aus deutschland kommen. Gutes beispiel hier ist der Citroen C6, das fahrwerk überbietet in dieser klasse kein deutscher hersteller.
Und diese hersteller gibt es für oft deutlich weniger geld  Sind halt keine 4 Ringe, ein Propeller oder ein stern im kühlergrill, aber wer auf das verzichten kann bekommt von anderen herstellern oft gleich gutes für deutlich weniger geld 

@ Neox: dass es in deutschland nur einen guten sportwagenhersteller gibt finde ich nicht. Wiesmann, Gumpert, melkus, Artega und noch ein paar weitere sind starke konkurenten


----------



## XE85 (3. September 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> es gibt aber auch andere hersteller die gute  autos bauen, auch oberklasse, die nicht aus deutschland kommen. Gutes  beispiel hier ist der Citroen C6, das fahrwerk überbietet in dieser  klasse kein deutscher hersteller.
> Und diese hersteller gibt es für oft deutlich weniger geld   Sind halt keine 4 Ringe, ein Propeller oder ein stern im kühlergrill,  aber wer auf das verzichten kann bekommt von anderen herstellern oft  gleich gutes für deutlich weniger geld



Wäre er nur nicht (Vorsicht, eigene, subjetive Meinung!) so potthässlich. Wenn es um die Optik verzichte ich gerne auf ein wenig bessere Technik.

mfg


----------



## Neox (3. September 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> es gibt aber auch andere hersteller die gute autos bauen, auch oberklasse, die nicht aus deutschland kommen. Gutes beispiel hier ist der Citroen C6, das fahrwerk überbietet in dieser klasse kein deutscher hersteller.
> Und diese hersteller gibt es für oft deutlich weniger geld  Sind halt keine 4 Ringe, ein Propeller oder ein stern im kühlergrill, aber wer auf das verzichten kann bekommt von anderen herstellern oft gleich gutes für deutlich weniger geld
> 
> @ Neox: dass es in deutschland nur einen guten sportwagenhersteller gibt finde ich nicht. Wiesmann, Gumpert, melkus, Artega und noch ein paar weitere sind starke konkurenten


 

Dass es noch andere Sportwagenhersteller namens Gumpert gibt, die reinrassige Rennwagen bauen, ist mir bewusst. Doch kaum jemand kennt Gumpert oder Wiesmann. Die wohlbetuchten Kunden kaufen, wenn es ein deutscher Sportwagen werden soll, Porsche.


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde, die "kleinen" Extras lässt sich Audi etwas besser bezahlen. Gut aber subjektiv.. drauf geachtet hab ich da noch nicht drauf, aber ich würde es mal vermuten.


 
Das kann man wirklich nicht so pauschal sagen. Sicher gibt es da auch Unterschiede von Klasse zu Klasse. Ich habe mir zuletzt ja mehrere Mittelklasse-Kombis zusammengestellt und da waren die Unterschiede schon deutlich sichtbar. Nagel mich jetzt nicht auf 1.000 Euro fest, aber ganz grob waren es folgende Preise (komplette "vergleichbare" Konfiguration):

Mercedes E350 CDI mit 265 PS -> 84.000 Euro
A6 3.0 TDI mit 313 PS -> ~87.000 Euro
BMW 535d mit 313 PS -> ~95.000 Euro

Jahreswagen, die meiner Konfiguration entsprechen -> BMW ~56.000 Euro, Audi und Mercedes ~8.000 - 10.000 Euro darüber.

Da wäre mir die Wahl nicht schwer gefallen. BMW gefällt mir (als Audi-Fan) im Gesamtpaket ganz gut und letztendlich wäre mir der Preis am Wichtigsten gewesen. Vor- und/oder Nachteile haben alle, aber das ist alles Geschmacksache oder Gejammer auf höchstem Niveau. Nun ja, da ich durch den Auffahrunfall nicht mehr warten konnte, chauffiere ich jetzt einen E61 535d durch die Gegend, der glücklicherweise auch noch keine drei Jahre alt ist. ...und ich bin glücklich. Das Teil hat einen Antritt ...sagenhaft.


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2012)

Naja - Gumpert, Artega und Melkus sind doch mittlerweile Pleite
Wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wäre er nur nicht (Vorsicht, eigene, subjetive Meinung!) so potthässlich. Wenn es um die Optik verzichte ich gerne auf ein wenig bessere Technik.
> 
> mfg


 
Das ist der entscheidende Punkt eben und da gefallen mir Audi BMW und co auch besser 

@Klutten
Ist das jeweils die maximal mögliche Konfiguration? Wenn ja haben ja einige Modell mehr an möglicher Asstattung als der andere usw aber 95k € für den 535 sind schon krass


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist das jeweils die maximal mögliche Konfiguration? Wenn ja haben ja einige Modell mehr an möglicher Asstattung als der andere usw aber 95k € für den 535 sind schon krass



...ein gut ausgestatteter M5 kann auch 130.000 Euro kosten.  Wie üblich ist die Grenze nach oben sehr dehnbar.

So weit es möglich war, habe ich alle Fahrzeuge mit den gleichen Extras  ausgestattet. Insgesamt gesehen ist es schon beachtlich, wie viel Geld  man in zusätzlicher Ausstattung versenken kann. 

Dabei sind aber  auch echt interessante und wirklich gute Extras. Ich möchte mittlerweile  nicht mehr auf den Tempomaten mit Abstandsradar und Stop&Go  Funktion oder das adaptive Kurvenlicht verzichten. Beides bietet im  Arbeitsalltag viel Sicherheit, gerade wenn man lange unterwegs ist und  auch bei Dunkelheit in verwinkelten Gegenden entspannt vorwärts kommen  möchte.


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2012)

Dachte der kostet sowieso schon 100k da sind die 30k für Ausstattung auch schon nichts besonderes mehr  
Das sind aber es gibt auch viele wtf Features  Ich meine wer braucht ein Nachtsichtgerät? Hab auch schon mal den A8 W12 voll ausgestattet auf genau 200k € bekommen


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2012)

Ein Auto muss Spaß machen ...und da helfen viele "scheinbar nutzlose" Extras ungemein. Wichtig ist doch im Endeffekt, dass das Gesamtpaket in den gesteckten Preisrahmen passt, oder? Ein Nachtsichtgerät kann man nur kurzzeitig nutzen, da es sehr anstrengend ist nach dem Monitor zu fahren. Mir hat es aber auch schon mal geholfen, als ich bei unglaublich dichter Nebelsuppe durch den tiefsten Schwarzwald musste.


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2012)

Da ist auch wieder was wahres dran. Wenn man es sich (locker) leisten kann warum auch nicht. Hast du in deinem (535D E96 oder? ) sowas?


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2012)

Nein, Nightvision habe ich im E61 nicht, aber den besagten Tempomaten mit Abstandsradar, der ja permanent nutzbar ist. Sofern ich über Land fahre und wenig Verkehr vorherrscht, fahre ich nur mit dem kleinen Handhebel des Tempomaten. Da dieser mittlerweile nicht nur Gas geben, sondern auch bremsen kann, darf man die Beine entspannen. Nightvision ist eines der wenigen Extras, welches ich selbst durch meine Erfahrung damit nicht wirklich nutzen würde - ist eher ein lustiges Spielzeug.


----------



## totovo (4. September 2012)

hast du bei dem Preisen wenigstens ein Spurwechselassitenten (also so ein Totewinkel anzeiger) mit drinne? Das finde ich extrem nützlich!

Ansonsten: Der Abstandsregeltempomat bringt echt enorm viel Sicherheit und Komfort... letztens hat er sich echt extrem bezahlt gemacht^^


----------



## ich558 (4. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Seit 2 Wochen warte ich nun schon auf meinen A1  Morgen soll er da sein...angeblich...


 
...tja wie wenn es mir jemand absichtlich vermiesen will haben die doch glatt den Fahrzeugbrief noch nicht bekommen.  Immerhin steht das Auto schon im Autohaus. Morgen halt dann neuer versuch


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2012)

Da freut sich der  wenn etwas zu reparieren ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. September 2012)

M4gic schrieb:


> Identisch zum OPC also keine Notwendigkeit  selbst meine Opel Werkstatt findet das klasse



Hast du nun ein Leistungsdiagramm vom Prüfstand oder nicht?


----------



## Falk (5. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Da freut sich der  wenn etwas zu reparieren ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist denn das für ein Motor?


----------



## Riverna (5. September 2012)

Das müsste der 4.2L V8 Motor von Audi sein.


----------



## ich558 (5. September 2012)

Den hätten wir auch aber dieser hier sieht etwas anders aus.*


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Motor?



Der vom aktuellen S6 4.0 - es fehlt hier natürlich die Plastikabdeckung

Edit: so sieht es normalerweise aus wenn man die Haube öffnet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch der aktuelle M5 Motor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Neox (5. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Der vom aktuellen S6 4.0 - es fehlt hier natürlich die Plastikabdeckung
> 
> Edit: so sieht es normalerweise aus wenn man die Haube öffnet:
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Richtg schöne Bilder. Was nutzt du für eine Kamera? Die Qualität finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Da freut sich der  wenn etwas zu reparieren ist:


Ein "bisschen" gedrängt...
Wenn ich bei mir unter die Haube gucke hat der  noch Platz zum stehen.


----------



## Mosed (5. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Da freut sich der  wenn etwas zu reparieren ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut Aussage der Entwicklungsingenieure von Audi muss ein V8 (Aussage bezog sich auf jeden Fall auf die V8 TDI) komplett nach unten aus dem Fahrzeug gezogen werden, wenn etwas repariert werden muss. (Wohl außer es ist direkt von oben oder unten erreichbar)

Dank der ganzen Technik und Abgasgesetzgebung ist der Motorraum halt einfach voll. Selbst beim Q7 mit einem V6 kann es Bauraumprobleme geben...


----------



## Al3x (5. September 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> autobahnfahren heißt ja nicht dauernd mit knallgas und 200 sachen zu brettern, vor allem auf langstrecke nicht... Von daher braucht man um langstrecke autobahn zu fahren nicht zwingend ein hubraummonster, 2-3 Liter turbodiesel reicht hier völlig aus



Hat ja keiner von 200 Dauervollgas geredet. Hubraum faengt bei mir ab 3l an...ich hab auch nicht gesagt dass ein HEMI V8 sein muss...das kannst du bei unserer motorbezogenen Versicherungssteuer sowieso vergessen. Ein 3l V6 Diesel mit 250 PS ist ausreichend.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Laut Aussage der Entwicklungsingenieure von Audi muss ein V8 (Aussage bezog sich auf jeden Fall auf die V8 TDI) komplett nach unten aus dem Fahrzeug gezogen werden, wenn etwas repariert werden muss. (Wohl außer es ist direkt von oben oder unten erreichbar)


Bei meinem StreetKA war der "offizielle Weg" die LiMa zu tauschen den Motor nach oben raus zu ziehen. Ließ sich dann aber doch irgendwie von unten angreifen.
Manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl dass bei den Entwicklern defekt nicht mehr vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Al3x (5. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da stimmt was nicht ... zu allererst verbaut BMW keine V6 sondern R6 und zum anderen gibt es ausser beim M5 kein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe. Einen 530xi gab es nur beim E60 - der hat eine 6 gang Wandlerautomatik.
> 
> mfg



Stimmt...ist ein E60 und Wandlergetriebe....fuehlt sich an wie Doppelgetriebe und ich hab keeeeeeine Ahnung wo der Unterschied ist.
Und die 6 Haeferl stehen in Reihe...hab ich mit unserem Touareg verwechselt.


----------



## >ExX< (5. September 2012)

Da wird nach 8 Jahren schon eher auf einen kapitalen motorschaden spekuliert


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Da wird nach 8 Jahren schon eher auf einen kapitalen motorschaden spekuliert


Trat aber nach 6 Jahren und 30tkm auf. Mittlerweile hab ich den ja schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr und beim Nachfolger passt er quasi komplett in den Motorraum.


----------



## totovo (5. September 2012)

Al3x schrieb:


> Hat ja keiner von 200 Dauervollgas geredet. Hubraum faengt bei mir ab 3l an...ich hab auch nicht gesagt dass ein HEMI V8 sein muss...das kannst du bei unserer motorbezogenen Versicherungssteuer sowieso vergessen. Ein 3l V6 Diesel mit 250 PS ist ausreichend.


 
3L Hubraum muss man sich bei den Sprit und Steuerpreisen aber auch dauerhaft leisten können... Das wird mit an 100% grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in den nächsten Jahren noch rapide mehr werden...


----------



## dekay55 (5. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei meinem StreetKA war der "offizielle Weg" die LiMa zu tauschen den Motor nach oben raus zu ziehen. Ließ sich dann aber doch irgendwie von unten angreifen.
> Manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl dass bei den Entwicklern defekt nicht mehr vorgesehen ist.



Das ist reine Absicht von den Entwicklern, ein Fakt ist das die Autohersteller an nem reinen Autoverkauf weniger verdienen als an den Service intervallen bzw Reperaturen. Da werden absichtlich Spezialteile gebaut für die man Spezialwerkzeug braucht, was schweine Teuer ist so das sich ne Freie Autowerkstatt das zeug kaum leisten kann. So wird einem halt aufgezwungen bestimmte sachen in ner Vertragswerkstatt reparieren zu lassen. 
Vorallem Opel ist da gut drinne. Oder wenn ich mal an meinen alten Alfa90 zurück denke, ohne Spezialschlüssen kannst die Zündkerzen nicht tauschen, der Schlüssel allein hätte 2000dm gekostet. Und so hat nen Zündkerzen wechsel bei der kiste immer um die 200dm gekostet. Leider keine Seltenheit aber so wird halt am meisten Geld verdient an nem Auto.


----------



## STSLeon (5. September 2012)

@Riverna, 

nach deinen Bildern ist die Möhre wirklich übelst fertig, da muss wirklich viel Liebe zum Auto vorhanden sein


----------



## >ExX< (5. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Trat aber nach 6 Jahren und 30tkm auf. Mittlerweile hab ich den ja schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr und beim Nachfolger passt er quasi komplett in den Motorraum.


 
was war denn das für ein Auto?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. September 2012)

Al3x schrieb:


> Stimmt...ist ein E60 und Wandlergetriebe....fuehlt sich an wie Doppelgetriebe und *ich hab keeeeeeine Ahnung wo der Unterschied ist*.


 
Ein DKG hat 2 Teilgetriebe mit meistens zwei nasslaufende Lamellenkupplungen.
Ein ist für die geraden Gänge ( 2,4,6, usw. ) zuständig, das andere Teilgetriebe für die ungeraden Gänge (1,3,5,usw.). Dieses Prinzip ermöglicht einen Gangwechsel ohne eine Zugkraftunterbrechung,  indem gleichzeitig eine Kupplung schließt, während die andere öffnet.

Bei einen Wander-Automatikgetriebe erfolgt der Stufenwechsel durch Abschalten eines Schaltelementes und  gleichzeitiges Aufschalten des Schaltelementes für die nächsthöhere oder  -niedrigere Stufe. Das zweite Schaltelement übernimmt Stück für  Stück das Drehmoment vom ersten, bis am Ende des Stufenwechsels das  gesamte Drehmoment vom zweiten Schaltelement übernommen wird. Die  Zeitspanne für diesen Schleifvorgang bewegt sich im zwei- bis  dreistelligen Millisekundenbereich. Dadurch fühlt sich der Gangwechsel "weicher" als beim DKG an.

Wanderautomaten können auch Gänge beim Schalten überspringen ( z.B. beim Kickdown ), DKG nicht.


----------



## Riverna (5. September 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @Riverna,
> 
> nach deinen Bildern ist die Möhre wirklich übelst fertig, da muss wirklich viel Liebe zum Auto vorhanden sein


 
Er war ziemlich fertig das stimmt, ich persönlich hätte den Wagen auch geschlachtet und nicht aufgebaut. Mein Kumpel sah das ein wenig anders und hat lieber das Geld in die Hand genommen und ihn fertig gemacht. Jedoch bleibt die Laufleistung von knapp 300.000 Kilometer halt immer bestehen, egal wieviel man austauscht. Auch wenn der Motor erst 110.000 Kilometer runter hat und die ganzen Fahrwerksgummis gegen HyperFlex Suspension Buchsen getauscht werden... die Karosserie hat die Leistung halt runter. Das wäre der Grund wieso ich den Wagen nicht aufgebaut hätte, mein roter hat 160.000Kilometer runter und mein grauer sogar erst 100.000 Kilometer. Da merkt man schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied was die Steifigkeit der Karosserie angeht. 

Der Wagen ist nun lackiert und muss nur noch zusammen gebaut werden


----------



## JC88 (5. September 2012)

Ich denke jeder in der Szene weiß das keiner so einen Wagen zwecks Wirtschaftlicher Weiterverwendung aufbaut.
Da gehts einfach ums Hobby und um den Spaß an der Sache.
Gibt auch Menschen die für ne Briefmarke tausende von € ausgeben.


----------



## Riverna (5. September 2012)

Das ist richtig, aber die Basis war einfach schlecht. Jeder 100NX den man kauft hat seine Schwachstellen, der Wagen war aber eine reine Schwachstelle. Mich persönlich würde die hohe Laufleistung halt einfach stören, auch wenn es nur das Sommerauto ist und er 340 Tage im Jahr seinen Audi fährt.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2012)

[QUOTE="=MR-C=KinG[GER]" Die  Zeitspanne für diesen Schleifvorgang bewegt sich im zwei- bis  dreistelligen Millisekundenbereich. Dadurch fühlt sich der Gangwechsel "weicher" als beim DKG an.

Wanderautomaten können auch Gänge beim Schalten überspringen ( z.B. beim Kickdown ), DKG nicht.[/QUOTE]

Wie sich ein Gangwechsel an fühlt bestimmt in erster Linie die Getriebe Software, nicht das Getriebeprinzip. Ich habe schon diverse DKGs gefahren, deren Software so abgestimmt war, dass es sich wie ein Wandler an gefühlt hat - grausam. Ford ist so sogar in Serie... Andersrum bin ich gestern auf dem Salzburgring u.a. einen 320d mit 8Gangautomat gefahren. Der ist in Richtung DKG abgestimmt. Alles Software (in bestimmten Grenzen).
Als Beispiel auch geeignet ist der Vergleich zwei.nem SLS und nem aktuellen Ferrari. Gleiches Getriebe, aber der mit dem Stern fühlt sich wie ein lahmer Wandler an.

Übrigens kann ein DKG natürlich Gange überspringen beim Schalten. Warum sollte es nicht?


----------



## STSLeon (6. September 2012)

300000 km auf dem Tacho und von Rost zerfressen, das muss wirklich liebe sein. Auch wenn er jetzt nach dem lackieren wieder gut aussieht. Am besten noch ein paar Stahlrohre zur Verstärkung reinschweissen.


----------



## Falk (6. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie sich ein Gangwechsel an fühlt bestimmt in erster Linie die Getriebe Software, nicht das Getriebeprinzip. Ich habe schon diverse DKGs gefahren, deren Software so abgestimmt war, dass es sich wie ein Wandler an gefühlt hat - grausam. Ford ist so sogar in Serie... Andersrum bin ich gestern auf dem Salzburgring u.a. einen 320d mit 8Gangautomat gefahren. Der ist in Richtung DKG abgestimmt. Alles Software (in bestimmten Grenzen).
> Als Beispiel auch geeignet ist der Vergleich zwei.nem SLS und nem aktuellen Ferrari. Gleiches Getriebe, aber der mit dem Stern fühlt sich wie ein lahmer Wandler an.
> 
> Übrigens kann ein DKG natürlich Gange überspringen beim Schalten. Warum sollte es nicht?


 
Laut Wikipedia kann es aber nur von geraden in ungerade Gänge schalten (jedenfalls ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung, die ja gerade der Witz an einem Doppelkupplungsgetriebe ist). Zumindest bei mir ist mir auch nie aufgefallen, dass es einen Gang ausgelassen hätte


----------



## Zappaesk (7. September 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Wikipedia kann es aber nur von geraden in ungerade Gänge schalten (jedenfalls ohne Zugkraftunterbrechung, die ja gerade der Witz an einem Doppelkupplungsgetriebe ist). Zumindest bei mir ist mir auch nie aufgefallen, dass es einen Gang ausgelassen hätte


 
Wikipedia ist da leider nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt diverse Strategien, wie eine Mehrfachrückschaltung gemacht werden kann, je nach Situation und Fahrerwunsch. Möglich ist es aber definitiv! Bei Kickdown kann z.B. im M3 eine 7-2 Schaltung angefordert werden. 7-1 lässt die Software nicht zu, weil sonst die Synchro abraucht...

Wandlerautomaten haben bei solchen Situationen eher ein Thema, weil je nach Aufbau eben mehr als eine Kupplung bzw. Bremse betätigt werden muss. Damit entstehen je nach Schaltung u. U. unterschiedliche Schaltzeiten. Der Fahrer merkt das evtl. und wundert sich.

Apopros Schaltzeiten. Bei Mehrfachrückschaltungen ist es gar nicht so gut, wenn man so schnell wie es geht schaltet. Der Motor ist ja nicht beliebig dynamisch. Wenn jetzt das Getriebe zu schnell schaltet, dann hat der Motor keine Chance aufzutouren und kann sogar ausgehen... Hier ists interessanterweise sogar so, dass eine Schaltung mit Zugkraftunterbrechung schneller sein kann, weil der Motor nicht noch das Getriebe mitbeschleunigen muss.


----------



## ich558 (7. September 2012)

Heute konnte ich endlich meinen schwarzen A1 auf 18 zöller mit Sline Exterieur und Interieur paket und abholen  Bin zwar jetzt noch kaum gefahren aber bin absolut begeistert 

Gleich mal eine Frage (evtl weiß IT das am besten da er ja auch einene aktuellen Audi fährt): Wenn man das Smartphone und über das musik interface verbunden ist und seine Lieder streamt wird im Bidlschirm nur der Titel angezeigt und man kann für oder zurückspulen aber ich finde nirgends die Möglichkeit meine Musiksammlung durchzuschauen. Wie geht das?


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2012)

In den normalen Bluetooth Profilen ist das nicht vorgesehen. Wenn es gehen sollte dann  nur über irgend ein Extraprogramm.


----------



## ich558 (7. September 2012)

Das komische ist aber, dass bei einem anderen A1 den ich besichtigt habe das schon ging


----------



## JC88 (7. September 2012)

Vielleicht eine nicht freigeschaltete Funktion.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2012)

Ging es über BT oder mit einem angeschlossenen iGerät?


----------



## ich558 (7. September 2012)

iPhone über BT gekoppelt. Und noch was das Kartenmaterial fürs Navi liegt auf einer SD Karte bei und nur wenn diese eingesteckt ist kann man das Navimenü auswählen. Normal oder kann man das auch irgendwo speichern?


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2012)

Das mit dem Navi ist dann wohl doch A1 und nicht Audi spezifisch. 
RT(F)M?


----------



## ich558 (7. September 2012)

Hmm komisch aber ich seh schon muss man die ganzen Anleitungen in Ruhe durchlesen. RT(F)M?


----------



## nfsgame (7. September 2012)

Das mitm Navi ist doch mehr als logisch... Ohne Karten keine Navigation.

Wie Olstyle schon sagte: RT(F)M... Aber da biste ja schon selbst drauf gekommen...


----------



## Mosed (7. September 2012)

Nach dem Smilie weiß er nicht, was RTFM bedeutet?!

*R*ead *T*he *F*u**ing *M*anual
(Mal Jugendfrei zensiert  )


----------



## ich558 (7. September 2012)

Richtig das Kürzel war mir nicht geläufig 
Trotzdem sind das Sachen die mich ziemlich verwundert haben und zumindest nicht klar in den Betriebsanleitung zu finden waren (wie das durchscrollen der Musik) und das mit der Navigation die nur funktioniert wenn die SD Karte steckt ist mir sonst in keinem anderen Auto bekannt


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2012)

Bei älteren Autos ist es halt eine DVD statt einer SD Karte, der Effekt ist der gleiche. Eingebaute Festplatten gibt es eher in der Oberklasse. Darauf kann man im 7er z.B. eingelegte Musik-CDs archivieren lassen.


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2012)

Achso ist das also. Okey das würde dann auch passen, da im aktuellen A3 dies genau so ist, wie ich jetzt herausgefunden habe.
Da hier ja jeder schon Bilder seiner Kiste gepostet hat mach ich das auch mal...


----------



## AeroX (8. September 2012)

Schönes Auto, was hast du denn dafür hingelegt?


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2012)

Danke! Den hab ich von meinen Eltern bekommen. Neupreis knapp über 30k da er aber schon 1 Jahr alt ist und 7,5k km af der Uhr hat lag der Preis bei 22,5k. 2,5k hab ich selbt dazugezahlt da das Limit eigentlich 20k waren und da er über das Geschäft läuft im Prinzip "nur" 16k.  Bin durchegehen begeistert von der Karre obwohl 7l/100k bei der Leistung viel sind vor allem, da ich UNterhalt kommplett selbst zahlen muss.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2012)

der wäre im grunde genommen auch für 20k noch zu teuer gewesen, da du nach nem jahr normalerweise schon so um die 40% wertverlust hast  ALso 18k hätten schon gehen müssen 
Wie viel PS hat der denn, 7 liter finde ich jetzt nicht allzu viel, und wenn du handschalter hast kann man dass sicher auch noch senken mit entsprechend kluger fahrweise  Und dass so ein auto recht viel unterhalt kostet sollte im vorhinein schon klar sein, und zur not hättest ja auch ein etwas älteres, nicht so "exclusives" auto kaufen (lassen) können, meins z.B. kostet sehr wenig im unterhalt (80€ steuer, auf mich verischert bei ca 100% teilkasko so um die 400€ versicherung im jahr, also alles zusammen so 500 ocken im jahr, tendenz sinkend)


----------



## Mosed (8. September 2012)

Nichts gegen deine Eltern, aber ich finde es völligen Schwachsinn für einen Fahranfänger so ein neues Auto zu kaufen. 20.000€ von den Eltern als Zuschuss? Hallo? (Oder meinetwegen 16000€)

Da reicht auch locker erstmal ein 10 Jahre altes Fahrzeug für wenig Geld zum fahren üben. wenn da mal ne Beule reinkommt, ist das viel günstiger.

Wenn man den Eltern das Geld zurückzahlen muss, ist es ja noch halbwegs vertretbar. Aber man muss sich ja auch steigern können bzgl Fahrzeug. wenn man gleich mit nem neuen Audi A1 einsteigt...
(Ok, wenn die Eltern Millionäre sind, kann das Kind natürlich nicht mit der alten Kurke rumfahren, aber sonst... )

Ich bereue es nicht als erstes Fahrzeug einen Peugeot 205 im Wert von wenigen 100€ gehabt zu haben. Anschaffung günstig, Unterhalt günstig, Reparaturen günstig.


----------



## >ExX< (8. September 2012)

Alte kleine autos sind meiner meinugn nach eh besser zum fun haben.
Man muss nicht jedem schlagloch ausweichen, und wenn mal nen kratzer dran kommt ist das halt so.
Günstiger kommt man sowieso nicht weg, allerdings muss man dann auf viel komfort verzichten, teilweise leider auch auf die sicherheit.

Trotzdem schönes Auto
Wie viel PS hat der noch?
Und wie viel wiegt der?^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nichts gegen deine Eltern, aber ich finde es völligen Schwachsinn für einen Fahranfänger so ein neues Auto zu kaufen. 20.000€ von den Eltern als Zuschuss? Hallo?
> 
> Da reicht auch locker erstmal ein 10 Jahre altes Fahrzeug für wenig Geld zum fahren üben. wenn da mal ne Beule reinkommt, ist das viel günstiger.
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt fängt das schon wieder an 
Ist doch egal, was andere Personen machen. Ich habe ich einen 1er BMW vor einem halben Jahr für ähnlich viel Geld bekommen und solange man den Eltern auch dafür dankt und das respektiert, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung 
Außerdem finde ich es auch gut, wenn man genug Leistungsreserven hat, vorallem beim Überholen. Da bin ich den 143 Pferden mit 300NM schon dankbar. Dann ist man ruck zuck vorbei und braucht nicht ewig lange, oder muss erst mal den Motor ausquetschen und die Leistung suchen, die sich irgendwo versteckt hat.


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2012)

Optisch schön, aber wie schon geschrieben VIEL zu teuer (meine Meinung).
Da hättest du andere Autos, mit mehr Ausstattung / PS gekriegt, vlt sogar NEU.
Wäre halt nicht der "Audi-Flair" dabei.

7l / 100km schaff ich auch mit meinen 150PS 

Die 18-Zöller sehen gut aus, aber ich merks schon bei den 17-Zoll Standardfelgen des FR das es ziemlich "hart" ist.
Da will ich gar nicht wissen wie das mit deinen 18" ist.
Außerdem sieht die Bremse da irgenwie ziemlich alleine / verloren aus in dem großen Raum, den die Felgen bieten 

Ansonsten hätte ich dir empfohlen, das Kennzeichen vom TöffTöff noch unkenntlich zu machen bevor du die Bilder ins WWW setzt


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> der wäre im grunde genommen auch für 20k noch zu teuer gewesen, da du nach nem jahr normalerweise schon so um die 40% wertverlust hast  ALso 18k hätten schon gehen müssen
> Wie viel PS hat der denn, 7 liter finde ich jetzt nicht allzu viel, und wenn du handschalter hast kann man dass sicher auch noch senken mit entsprechend kluger fahrweise  Und dass so ein auto recht viel unterhalt kostet sollte im vorhinein schon klar sein, und zur not hättest ja auch ein etwas älteres, nicht so "exclusives" auto kaufen (lassen) können, meins z.B. kostet sehr wenig im unterhalt (80€ steuer, auf mich verischert bei ca 100% teilkasko so um die 400€ versicherung im jahr, also alles zusammen so 500 ocken im jahr, tendenz sinkend)


 
18k für 7500km mit kompletter Sline Ausstattung, Navi, Xenon, Led, 18 Zöller, Navi, Audi Sound System, Compfort Drive Paket Plus, LED innenraum Paket, Winderreifen, El Spiegel, Musik Interface usw- den würde ich gerne sehen  Ich denke das mit dem höheren Verbrauch liegt auch daran, dass ich in einer sehr- nennen wir es mal hügligen, Landschaft wohne  Was der im Unterhalt kostet wusste ich eh vorher schon was aber nichts daran ändert, dass ich 7l und mehr für den 1,4TFSI 122PS bei 1,1 Tonnen viel finde 

@Elementardrache
Also ich gehen schon auf die 20 Jahre zu und sitze nun schon 2,5 Jahre hinterm Steuer von Audi Q7 und Toyota Previa meiner Eltern, sowie 1 Jahr Motorrad. Da ist man aus der Fahranfängerzeit schon etwas raus. Wenn ich gerade erst den Lappen bekommen hätte würde ich das evtl auch eher so sehen wie du. Aber es muss auch nicht immer zwingend bei jedem eine schrottige Kiste mit 65PS und bestenfalls mit ESP und Airbags ins Haus kommen 

@der_yappi
Das stimmt schon aber eine Skoda Fabia, Polo oder die restliche Konkurrenz gefällt mir optisch halt bei weitem nicht so gut. Am deutlichsten zu spüren ist da eher das Sportfahrwerk aber wenn man nicht ständig Waldwege fährt kann man sehr gut damit fahren 
Stimmt hab ich übersehen aber was solls wird ja jetzt deswegen keiner sich die Mühe machen und meine Adresse rausfinden um mich zu besuchen und wenn schon gibts was aufs Maul


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2012)

Hässliche Farbe und der Wagen ist so nicht schön, ich würde dafür nicht mehr als 5.000€ bezahlen.
Innen gefällt er mir auch nicht, sieht da so leer und düster aus.
Für 20k finde man sehr viele schönere und bessere Autos.

@ich558
Ich würde sagen "Fahranfänger" hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern mit den gefahrenen km.


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2012)

Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich aber das ist hier eh schon oft genug erwähnt worden 

Das stimmt natürlich aber meist ergibt sich aus aus dem Alter auch eine entsprechende Fahrpraxis.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hässliche Farbe und der Wagen ist so nicht schön, ich würde dafür nicht mehr als 5.000€ bezahlen.
> Innen gefällt er mir auch nicht, sieht da so leer und düster aus.
> Für 20k finde man sehr viele schönere und bessere Autos.





Dir muss er doch nicht gefallen. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. 
Ich finde den A1 von der Optik, der Qualität und vom Innenraum her gut gelungen und dein "ich würde dafür nicht mehr als 5.000€ bezahlen." hört sich schon sehr kindisch an


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2012)

Ich habe nur meine Meinung geäußert. 
Imho sieht der Wagen aus wie jeder andere aktuelle Audi und das passt nicht wirklich zu einem Kleinwagen.

Was andere kaufen ist mir egal.


----------



## Zoon (8. September 2012)

Die limitierte Auflage vom A1 von 333 Stück Quattro Edition finde ich schon cool. Aber da ist mir der Preis zu happig da kann ich mir auch nen 1 Jahr alten Golf R holen und den Rest in zusätzliche Upgrades stecken. 

7 Liter, nagut ist wohl noch in der Einfahrphase .. wennt ITP nimmt mit dem alten TT 2.0 TFSI auch rund 7 L verbraucht hat sollte das schon etwas weniger sein. Oder halt die anfängliche Euphorie, man will ja wissen was die Fuhre so leistet


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2012)

Der 1.4TFSI (110kW) ist im FR mit 6.3l Kombiniert von SEAT angegeben.
Im Durchschnitt lande ich meist bei ~7l
Detailansicht: Seat - Ibiza - Ibiza FR - Spritmonitor.de

Finde das passt so.
Im Vergleich zu meinem alten 206er mit seinen 75PS hat sich am Verbrauch nichts getan - da bin ich auch meist mit so 7l - 7,5l gefahren.
Aber halt auch nur mit der Hälfte der PS-Zahl im Vergleich zum Ibi


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. September 2012)

@Zoon: nach 7500km ist ein motor nicht mehr in der einfahrphase 
Aber man soll es kaum glauben, auch der große tolle VW-Konzern hat gurkenmotoren und andere hersteller teilweise bessere....
@ich: ist doch egal was für ne ausstattung (die verliert eh am allermeisten an wert), es kommt auf den neupreis an. Und was ist an s-line schon so besonders? Paar elemente ne andere farbe, im lenkrad der kleine schriftzug, das wars im großen und ganzen ja schon. Warum sollte das werterhaltend/steigernd sein ?! Fakt ist einfach dass 22500€ für das auto zu viel sind,egal ob man es hören will oder nicht. Garantiert auch bei nem großen, tollen schillernden händler gekauft oder  wobei dir kanns ja wohl wurscht sein, hast den bock ja eh net selber bezahlt...

Achja, den satz "Aber es muss auch nicht immer zwingend bei jedem eine schrottige Kiste  mit 65PS und bestenfalls mit ESP und Airbags ins Haus kommen " hättest du dir schon sparen können. Klingt für jemanden der sich seine fahrzeuge selber zusammensparen muss schon ziemlich arrogant und eingebildet, vor allem wenn man alles vom papi bekommen hat. WOllt ich nur mal so als kleinen tipp am rande anmerken, menschenkenntniss kann man sich halt leider nicht erkaufen


----------



## moe (9. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> @Elementardrache
> Also ich gehen schon auf die 20 Jahre zu und sitze nun schon 2,5 Jahre hinterm Steuer von Audi Q7 und Toyota Previa meiner Eltern, sowie 1 Jahr Motorrad. Da ist man aus der Fahranfängerzeit schon etwas raus. Wenn ich gerade erst den Lappen bekommen hätte würde ich das evtl auch eher so sehen wie du. Aber es muss auch nicht immer zwingend bei jedem eine schrottige Kiste mit 65PS und bestenfalls mit ESP und Airbags ins Haus kommen



Genau jetzt beginnnt die kritische Phase. Du denkst du bist kein Fahranfänger mehr, aber in Wirklichkeit bist du noch einer. Zwar kein völliger Anfänger mehr, aber immen noch recht unerfahren. Das ging mir so, das geht tausend anderen so und das wird dir nicht anders gehen. Gut Auto fahren wirst du erst in ein paar Jahren können, vom Motorrad mal ganz abgesehen.

btw: Schönes Auto, aber bei dem Verbrauch mit dem Motor hätte ich mir das noch mal überlegt, abgesehen davon, dass man imho kein so neues Auto als erstes eigenes Auto braucht.


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2012)

Komme gerade von einer Party 25 entfernd. Trotz fahren im 6ten ab 60km/h wo der Momentanverbrauch bei unter 3l liegt bin ich letzten ende doch auf 6,9 gekommen. Aber war mir eh klar, dass der wie bei jedem Auto über der Werksangabe liegt...

@CPU-GPU
Also Sline wertet mMn ein Auto schon deutlich auf. Vor allem wenn die eigentliche Zielgruppe eher das weibliche Geschlecht betrifft  Sieht so einfach sportlicher aus durch Heckunterbodenspoiler (oder wie man das auch immer nennt) Seitenschweller und Sitze usw. Warum sollte es nicht wertsteigernd sein? Dann würden ja alle A1 mit der selben Laufleistung und Alter das gleiche kosten  Sicher sind 20+k für einen Kleinwagen eine Menge aber das Fahrverhalten, Qulität usw ist auch erste Sahne (und ja andere Marken sind ähnlich gut) Gut mit dem Satz hast du vielleicht etwas Recht aber ich hab das allgemein gesagt, weil es so schien als müsse jeder einen alten Wagen zu beginn bekommen egal wer das Auto später finanziert.

@moe
Und das kannst du beurteilen weil in deinen Augen jeder jüngere Fahrer hinterm Steuer ängstlich da sitzt und sobald eine Umleitung kommt zu schwitzten beginnt? Es gibt solche und solche. Wenn man manchmal sieht wie eine 50 jährige Hausfrau Auto fährt fragt man sich eher ob die überhaupt einen FS hat genau so wie andere nach wenigen Jahren des FS Erwerbs schon bestens zu Recht kommen und sehr viel Praxis auf Landstraßen, Autobahnen und Stadt gesammelt habe. Ich schon viele gefährliche Situationen erlebt in dieser Zeit, sodass ich viele Gefahren einschätzen kann. Klar das klingt jetzt wieder so typisch überheblich ala "ich bin der größte" aber wie gut jemand Autofahrt lässt sich nicht einfach nur anhand vom Alter beurteilen


----------



## moe (9. September 2012)

Es fehlt halt einfach noch an Erfahrung. Ich bin auch erst 20, aber ich hab für mein Alter überdurchschnittlich viele km abgerissen. Wenn man Familie in 700km Entfernung hat die man regelmäßig besucht und Urlaub im Ausland mit dem Auto macht, findet man sich in vielen Gefahrensituationen wieder. Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass man die meisten nur einmal mitgemacht hat und nicht mehrmals. Das meine ich mit Erfahrung und "Auto fahren können".

Wie oft ist dir z.B. schon ein Stück LKW Reifen entgegengekommen? Wie oft hat dich ein Rad von nem anderen Auto überholt? Wie oft ist Wild vor dir auf der Straße stehen geblieben?


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2012)

Na siehst Du behauptest von dir selbst in den Alter schon ausreichend Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben. Und so ähnlich gehts auch mir. Bin schon mehrmals bis zu 800km am Stück Autobahn gefahren. LKW reifen sind wir zwar noch keine entgegengekommen aber gibt ja genug andere Situationen wie unerwartetes ausscheren eines anderen Autos ohne Blinker usw. Rehe auf der Straße hab ich auch schon erlebt. 
Nicht dass das falsch rüberkommt Erfahrung sammeln kann man ständig ich will eigentlich nur sagen dass nicht jeder junge Autofahrer unerfahren sein muss da wie du schon sagtest es ja auf die gefahrenen km ankommt 

..... leses gerade im Handbuch:Bei einer Derhzahl von unter 1500 upm sollten Sie in den nächst kleineren Gang zurückschalten. Ist alles darunter für den Motor nicht gut oder warum so eine Empfehlung?


----------



## STSLeon (9. September 2012)

Vielleicht greift der Turbo erst ab 1500 Umdrehen und dir fehlen drunter einfach massiv Drehmoment. Wäre so mein spontaner Einfall


----------



## der_yappi (9. September 2012)

In diversen Online-Magazinen wurde Peugeots kleine Sportvariante 208 GTi schon vorgestellt.
Peugeot 208 GTI in Paris: Das kleine Kraftwerk geht ans Netz - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT

Ein schönes Auto mMn.
Und die 200PS dürften bestimmt auch gut Wirkung zeigen.

Aber was ich schade finde, das es da kein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe gibt, bzw. noch nichts darüber steht ob es sowas geben wird.
Beim aktuell größten 208 ist auch kein Xenon möglich - hoffentlich bringen sies beim GTi.
Wäre nämlich ein Auto das ich mir (wenns finanziell möglich wäre) kaufen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (9. September 2012)

mMn kann man weder nach Alter noch nach gefahrener Strecke beurteilen wer Fahranfänger ist, und wer nicht.

Es gibt Leute die bleiben ein Leben lang Fahranfänger, die anderen beherschen das Auto nach einem halben Jahr schon sehr gut.
Es kommt auch immer drauf an was man sich wirklich zutraut, wenn man schon auf ner Landstraße sich nicht traut schneller als 70km/h zu fahren, dann kann es mMn in der Stadt einfach nicht klappen, und sowas gehört nicht auf eine Straße.
Ich muss sagen dass es bei mir bisher in den 2 Jahren Fahrzeit erst einmal durch mich zu einer kritischen Situation gekommen ist, weil jemand im Kreisverkehr derart langsam gefahren ist, dass man kaum Beleuchtung erkennen konnte und die A-Säule das Sichtfeld zusätzlich verdeckt hat.
Sonst hab ich auch schon sehr viele Situationen gehabt in der ich wegen anderen reagieren musste, überdurchschnittlich viel bin ich nicht gefahren und trotzdem fahre ich sicher.
Und meiner Meinung nach finde ich es gar nichtmal so schlecht wenn man im Winter mal merkt wie schnell ich durch eine Kurve fahren kann ohne dass etwas passiert.


----------



## JC88 (9. September 2012)

Für solche Leute wie dich gibt es ein ADAC Fahrsicherheitstraining. Jemanden der mit seinem Auto im öffentlichen Verkehr seine "Grenzen" austesten will gehört der Lappen abgenommen, gerade im Winter unverantwortlich.
Gibt genug Leute die ich in meiner Feuerwehrzeit bislang von den Straßen kratzen musste weil sie meinten sie könnten ihr auf gut beherrschen...


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> wenn man schon auf ner Landstraße sich nicht traut schneller als 70km/h zu fahren, dann kann es mMn in der Stadt einfach nicht klappen,


 
Also Stadtfahren finde ich "interessanter" als Landstraße; auch wenn ich nicht zu den Landstraßenschleichern gehöre . Kann schlecht beschreiben wieso, aber durch Hannover oder Hamburg zu fahren macht irgendwie "Spaß" .


Zum "Grenzen ausloten" sag ich mal nix .....


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2012)

Das ADAC Sicherheitstraining (oder ein vergleichbares) sollte mMn zur Pflicht werden. Jemand, der sowas noch nie gemacht hat kann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mal ne Vollbremsung richtig hinlegen. Auch wenn jetzt hier ein Aufschrei erfolgen sollte - nein, ohne es zu üben kann man es einfach nicht. Ich habe schon diverse Fahrertrainings und Lehrgänge absolviert (überwiegend beruflich), zuletzt diese Woche auf dem Salzburgring und jedesmal was dazugelernt. Diese Woche sind mir z.B. ganz klar die Grenzen aufgezeigt worden bzw. was es noch alles gibt, was ich nicht so einfach nach 2x üben hinbekomme. Ich habe den Lehrgang (10h!) bestanden, aber es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit.

Das Problem ist doch, dass sich praktisch jeder für einen sicheren, guten Fahrer hält. In Realität siehts leider anders aus. Nur weil man mal ne kritische Situation am Kreisverkehr (willkürlich aufgegriffenes Beispiel) überstanden hat ist man doch noch kein toller Fahrer! Dazu gehört Praxis, gesunder Menschenverstand (das wird von den meisten leider übersehen) und natürlich auch Ahnung von den Verkehrsregeln (wer weiß z.B. das man Nachts auf der leeren Autobahn nicht so schnell fahren darf wie man will, selbst wenn freigegeben ist?) und ein paar Grundkenntnisse der Fahrphysik.

Ich fahre relativ viel Auto (25t-30tkm/a) auf diversen Fahrzeugen quer durchs Leistungsspektrum (90-600PS) und erlebe täglich, dass die meisten Leute nicht mal ihre Lenkstockhebel richtig bedienen können, viele vom richtigen Gebrauch ihrer diversen Scheinwerfer keine Ahnung haben, manche wirklich massiv zu schnell fahren und leider zu viele überfordert sind Verkehrssituationen richtig einzuschätzen... Wenn man die Fahrer ansprechen würde, behaupte ich, dass die meisten von sich in Anspruch nehmen würden gute, sichere Autofahrer zu sein.  Vor allem die, die wesentlich zu schnell fahren würden sich sicherlich als gute, sportliche Fahrer bezeichnen, ohne zu erkennen, dass sie bislang einfach nur Glück gehabt haben. Gutes Beispiel aus meinem Bekanntenkreis - 4 Jahre Führerschein, 2 Autos zerlegt, aber natürlich in der Eigenwahrnehmung der tollste Fahrer aller Zeiten 

Man sollte so realistisch sein selbst zu erkennen, dass bei aller Routine, allem Fahrkönnen und allem Wissen um die Fahrphysik man manchmal schlicht nur (unabhängig von der eigenen Fahrweise) Glück hat, weil ein anderer mitdenkt. Das gilt auch für mich, der ich (natürlich) auch manchmal einfach nur ne Situation verpenn. Das geht wenn man ehrlich ist jedem so.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2012)

Umfragen ergeben auch immer etwas in der Form: "90% der Befragten glauben dass die meisten anderen Fahrer nicht qualifiziert sind. 95% der Befragten hielten sich selbst für gute Fahrer."


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Umfragen ergeben auch immer etwas in der Form: "90% der Befragten glauben dass die meisten anderen Fahrer nicht qualifiziert sind. 95% der Befragten hielten sich selbst für gute Fahrer."


 
Das ist es was ich meine! Ich persönlich würde von mir nicht in Anspruch nehmen ein besonders toller Fahrer zu sein. Ich erlebe ja, was ich zwischendrin als für Schnitzer habe, nicht oft aber gelegentlich...


----------



## >ExX< (9. September 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Für solche Leute wie dich gibt es ein ADAC Fahrsicherheitstraining. Jemanden der mit seinem Auto im öffentlichen Verkehr seine "Grenzen" austesten will gehört der Lappen abgenommen, gerade im Winter unverantwortlich.
> Gibt genug Leute die ich in meiner Feuerwehrzeit bislang von den Straßen kratzen musste weil sie meinten sie könnten ihr auf gut beherrschen...


 
Ich habe das ADAC Sicherheitstraining längst hinter mir 


nfsgame schrieb:


> Also Stadtfahren finde ich "interessanter" als Landstraße; auch wenn ich nicht zu den Landstraßenschleichern gehöre . Kann schlecht beschreiben wieso, aber durch Hannover oder Hamburg zu fahren macht irgendwie "Spaß" .
> 
> 
> Zum "Grenzen ausloten" sag ich mal nix .....


 
Ich habe niemals gesagt dass man die Grenzen auf öffentlicher Straße austesten soll.
Fahr mal durch Düsseldorf Innenstadt, das macht nur bedingt Spaß, find ich zumindest 

@Zappaesk: Bei dem Vorfall in dem Kreisverkehr hatte ich halt einfach nur Glück, allerdings hatte ich das Auto auch erst gesehen als ich von dem Auto angeleuchtet wurde, also war ich schon fast dran vorbei, das war halt nur Glück, mit Können meinerseits hatte das rein gar nichts zu tun.
Aber ich will  jetzt wirklich nicht vorlaut sein, aber sämtliche Vollbremsungen im Auto sowie auf dem Motorrad haben bei mir immer geklappt, selbst in der Fahrschule.
Man muss doch nur Kupplung+ Bremse treten und Lenkrad/Lenker festhalten, deshalb verstehe ich nicht was daran so schwer sein soll^^


----------



## JC88 (9. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ADAC Sicherheitstraining (oder ein vergleichbares) sollte mMn zur Pflicht werden. Jemand, der sowas noch nie gemacht hat kann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mal ne Vollbremsung richtig hinlegen. Auch wenn jetzt hier ein Aufschrei erfolgen sollte - nein, ohne es zu üben kann man es einfach nicht. Ich habe schon diverse Fahrertrainings und Lehrgänge absolviert (überwiegend beruflich), zuletzt diese Woche auf dem Salzburgring und jedesmal was dazugelernt. Diese Woche sind mir z.B. ganz klar die Grenzen aufgezeigt worden bzw. was es noch alles gibt, was ich nicht so einfach nach 2x üben hinbekomme. Ich habe den Lehrgang (10h!) bestanden, aber es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit.
> 
> Das Problem ist doch, dass sich praktisch jeder für einen sicheren, guten Fahrer hält. In Realität siehts leider anders aus. Nur weil man mal ne kritische Situation am Kreisverkehr (willkürlich aufgegriffenes Beispiel) überstanden hat ist man doch noch kein toller Fahrer! Dazu gehört Praxis, gesunder Menschenverstand (das wird von den meisten leider übersehen) und natürlich auch Ahnung von den Verkehrsregeln (wer weiß z.B. das man Nachts auf der leeren Autobahn nicht so schnell fahren darf wie man will, selbst wenn freigegeben ist?) und ein paar Grundkenntnisse der Fahrphysik.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz genau meine Meinung!


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber ich will  jetzt wirklich nicht vorlaut sein, aber sämtliche Vollbremsungen im Auto sowie auf dem Motorrad haben bei mir immer geklappt, selbst in der Fahrschule.
> Man muss doch nur Kupplung+ Bremse treten und Lenkrad/Lenker festhalten, deshalb verstehe ich nicht was daran so schwer sein soll^^


 
Och, neulich selber bei nem Kumpel erlebt: Reh auffer Straße, er geht in die Eisen, ABS setzt ein, er erschrickt sich so das er den Fuß wieder nen Stück hoch nimmt .


Ich denke mal nicht, dass es in Düsseldorf groß anders zugeht als in H/HH . Mag auch sein, dass ich nen bisschen bekloppt bin .


----------



## 8800 GT (9. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber ich will  jetzt wirklich nicht vorlaut sein, aber sämtliche Vollbremsungen im Auto sowie auf dem Motorrad haben bei mir immer geklappt, selbst in der Fahrschule.
> Man muss doch nur Kupplung+ Bremse treten und Lenkrad/Lenker festhalten, deshalb verstehe ich nicht was daran so schwer sein soll^^


 Man muss lernen, in einer solchen Gefahrensituation das Pedal wirklich komplett durchzutreten


----------



## >ExX< (9. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Och, neulich selber bei nem Kumpel erlebt: Reh auffer Straße, er geht in die Eisen, ABS setzt ein, er erschrickt sich so das er den Fuß wieder nen Stück hoch nimmt .
> 
> 
> Ich denke mal nicht, dass es in Düsseldorf groß anders zugeht als in H/HH . Mag auch sein, dass ich nen bisschen bekloppt bin .


 Bin bisher leider nur durch HH durchgefahren und auch nur einmal kurz durch Finkenwerder, Solingen viel gefahren, aber Düsseldorf fand ich bisher am "heftigsten", weil da halt Straßenbahnen fahren, durchdrehende Taxifahrer () und Radfahrer.
Bei uns gibts sowas nicht ^^


8800 GT schrieb:


> Man muss lernen, in einer solchen Gefahrensituation das Pedal wirklich komplett durchzutreten


 
Mir ist vor kurzem nen Hase vors Auto gelaufen, musste auch ziemlich in die Eisen gehen 
"Voll drauflatschen" sagt mein Fahrlehrer


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Bei dem Vorfall in dem Kreisverkehr hatte ich halt einfach nur Glück, allerdings hatte ich das Auto auch erst gesehen als ich von dem Auto angeleuchtet wurde, also war ich schon fast dran vorbei, das war halt nur Glück, mit Können meinerseits hatte das rein gar nichts zu tun.



Das ist das was ich meine. Nur weil man Glück hatte ist man ja kein sicherer Fahrer. Ich will dich net angreifen, weiß ja auch gar net wie du fährst, aber wenn jede kritische Situation gleich zum Unfall führen würde wäre der Rekord von 1973 (oder wars 1974) mit den Unfalltoten gleich gebrochen. Ein wenig mehr Demut ist beim Autofahren und der Einschätzung des eigenen Könnens gefragt, dann fahren wir alle sicherer!



>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber ich will  jetzt wirklich nicht vorlaut sein, aber sämtliche Vollbremsungen im Auto sowie auf dem Motorrad haben bei mir immer geklappt, selbst in der Fahrschule.
> Man muss doch nur Kupplung+ Bremse treten und Lenkrad/Lenker festhalten, deshalb verstehe ich nicht was daran so schwer sein soll^^


 
Wenn du beim ADAC warst, dann solltest du wissen, dass es eben mehr ist als nur Kupplung + Bremse zu treten. So verschenkst du einfach gute 5-10m (hängt natürlich von der Geschwindigkeit ab). Ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, dass es jemand auf Anhieb konnte, ist ja auch net schlimm, man muss es halt mal gemacht haben und dann gehts. 

In ner Kurve ists dann nochmal anders, da untersteuert das Fahrzeug u.U. und man muss trotzdem richtig weitermachen. Diese Woche: Vollbremsung in der Nocksteinkurve aus 110km/h kurz vor dem Scheitelpunkt bzw. Vollbremsung aus 200km/h unmittelbar am Beginn der Fahrerlagerkurve am Salzburgring... nicht schwer, aber man sollte es mal gemacht haben!


----------



## nfsgame (9. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Bin bisher leider nur durch HH durchgefahren und auch nur einmal kurz durch Finkenwerder, Solingen viel gefahren, aber Düsseldorf fand ich bisher am "heftigsten", weil da halt Straßenbahnen fahren, durchdrehende Taxifahrer () und Radfahrer.
> Bei uns gibts sowas nicht ^^


 
Straßenbahnen und durchdrehende Radfahrer gibts in Hannover wiederrum . Braunschweig is da aber auch nen bisschen anders. Neulich sprang die Ampel direkt vor mir auf Gelb, ich noch rüber (weil ich sonst nen Mitfahrer im Kofferraum gehabt hätte...), was ähnliches muss sich der Fahrer der Straßenbahn anner Station in der Ampelseitenstraße allerdings auch gedacht haben ... Der müsste theoretisch noch rot gehabt haben . Mein Blick ->


----------



## >ExX< (9. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich meine. Nur weil man Glück hatte ist man ja kein sicherer Fahrer. Ich will dich net angreifen, weiß ja auch gar net wie du fährst, aber wenn jede kritische Situation gleich zum Unfall führen würde wäre der Rekord von 1973 (oder wars 1974) mit den Unfalltoten gleich gebrochen. Ein wenig mehr Demut ist beim Autofahren und der Einschätzung des eigenen Könnens gefragt, dann fahren wir alle sicherer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du weist aber dass ich derjenige war der in dem fall schuld war?^^
Ich hatte das eine auto schlichtweg übersehen, und hatte es erst bemerkt als ich schon quasi dran vorbei war, deshalb hatte ich keine chance zu reagieren, da hatte es quasi nur mit der reaktion des anderen zu tun.

Das war halt die einzige situation in den 2 jahren bisher wo ich einen fehler gemacht hab, die scheibe war nicht ganz frei, kam von der spätschicht.

Zur vollbremsung: worauf sollte ich denn noch achten?
Ich gehe jetzt mal von gerader trockener strecke aus.

Selbst wenn z.b. auf der linken seite trockene straße und auf der rechten seite nasse nicht so griffige öberfläche ist, passiert einfach gar nichts, vorrausgesetzt man hat ein auto mit abs



nfsgame schrieb:


> Straßenbahnen und durchdrehende Radfahrer gibts in Hannover wiederrum . Braunschweig is da aber auch nen bisschen anders. Neulich sprang die Ampel direkt vor mir auf Gelb, ich noch rüber (weil ich sonst nen Mitfahrer im Kofferraum gehabt hätte...), was ähnliches muss sich der Fahrer der Straßenbahn anner Station in der Ampelseitenstraße allerdings auch gedacht haben ... Der müsste theoretisch noch rot gehabt haben . Mein Blick ->


 
Ja, manchmal muss man einfach drüber fahren^^


----------



## totovo (9. September 2012)

Ich würde mich, trotz 2 jährigem Fahrerlaubnisbesitzes, über 20.000 gefahrenen Kilometern und eigentlich guter und Vernünftiger Fahrweise auch immer noch als Fahranfänger bezeichnen.

Man kommt einfach immer wieder in Situationen, die man noch nicht erlebt hat und in denen man nicht weiß, wie man regaieren soll...
neulich konnte mich nur ein technischer Assistent vor einem schweren Unfall bewahren. ich bin ganz gemütlich mit 150 auf der mittleren Spur gefahren, im fließenden Verkehr, von rechts haben sich 2 Spuren einer anderen Autobahn eingefädelt. Ein LKW-Fahrer musste dann von rechts rüberwechseln, weil sich seine Spur verengt hat, neben ihm ist ein (!!!!) Auto gefahren, aber statt das der etwas wartet, wechselt der einfach die Spur. der andere nat. aus instinkt ausgewichen. Ich war so gefesselt und überrascht von dieser Dreistigkeit, das ich nicht sofort reagieren konnte, ich hatte zwar ein wenig gebremmst, aber ich habe dann nur noch gemerkt, wie das Auto voll in die Eisen gestiegen ist... So entschlossen hätte ich selbst wahrscheinlich erst reagiert, wenns zu spät gewesen wäre. Die hand hab ich mir auch verstaucht^^

Was kich damit sagen will: auch nach 2 oder 3 oder 4 Jahren und noch so vielen KM ist man KEIN erfahrener Autofahrer, und so sollte man sich auch verhalten. 200 auf der Autobahn muss nicht sein. Mit 80 um ne Kurve um die die anderen mit 60 Fahren, wer brauchts? 

Und moderne Autos verleiten einen dazu, sich zu sicher zu fühlen, das ertappe ich bei mir immer wieder selbst... man merkt den Unterschied zwischen 140 und 180 kaum, das ESP wirds schon richten und so weiter...


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Das war halt die einzige situation in den 2 jahren bisher wo ich einen fehler gemacht hab, die scheibe war nicht ganz frei, kam von der spätschicht.
> 
> Zur vollbremsung: worauf sollte ich denn noch achten?
> Ich gehe jetzt mal von gerader trockener strecke aus.
> ...



Die Scheibe nicht richtig frei zu machen ist fahrlässig! Nicht, das ich für sowas kein Verständnis hätte, aber wenns rummst ists halt ein Problem.

Bei der Vollbremsung sollte man das Pedal sofort und mit Nachdruck zuhämmern, kein Nachdrücken, gleich richtig machen. Das geht ohne üben nicht, selbst wenn man das theoretisch weiß.
Außerdem sollte einem bewusst, das einem Helferlein wie ESP nicht helfen bei ner Vollbremsung. Selbst wenns anfängt inner Kurve zu untersteuern. Damit muss man dann selber fertig werden!


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2012)

Am Wochenende war mein Kumpel mit dem roten NX bei mir (welcher bis letzte Woche beim Karosseriebauer stand) und wir haben wieder geschraubt. Am Ende sind ein paar ganz schöne Bilder entstanden, natürlich ist keins der drei Autos fertig... aber das wird schon irgendwann ein Ende nehmen. 

Basti´s Nissan 100NX - YouTube <--- der NX von meinem Kumpel
Ich fahre meinen Nissan 100NX (2) - YouTube <--- mein Winter 100NX
Ich fahre meinen Nissan 100NX - YouTube <--- mein Sommer 100NX

Bevor sich jemand aufregt, dass ist ein Privatgelände


----------



## >ExX< (10. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich würde mich, trotz 2 jährigem Fahrerlaubnisbesitzes, über 20.000 gefahrenen Kilometern und eigentlich guter und Vernünftiger Fahrweise auch immer noch als Fahranfänger bezeichnen.
> 
> Man kommt einfach immer wieder in Situationen, die man noch nicht erlebt hat und in denen man nicht weiß, wie man regaieren soll...
> neulich konnte mich nur ein technischer Assistent vor einem schweren Unfall bewahren. ich bin ganz gemütlich mit 150 auf der mittleren Spur gefahren, im fließenden Verkehr, von rechts haben sich 2 Spuren einer anderen Autobahn eingefädelt. Ein LKW-Fahrer musste dann von rechts rüberwechseln, weil sich seine Spur verengt hat, neben ihm ist ein (!!!!) Auto gefahren, aber statt das der etwas wartet, wechselt der einfach die Spur. der andere nat. aus instinkt ausgewichen. Ich war so gefesselt und überrascht von dieser Dreistigkeit, das ich nicht sofort reagieren konnte, ich hatte zwar ein wenig gebremmst, aber ich habe dann nur noch gemerkt, wie das Auto voll in die Eisen gestiegen ist... So entschlossen hätte ich selbst wahrscheinlich erst reagiert, wenns zu spät gewesen wäre. Die hand hab ich mir auch verstaucht^^
> ...


 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Scheibe nicht richtig frei zu machen ist fahrlässig! Nicht, das ich für sowas kein Verständnis hätte, aber wenns rummst ists halt ein Problem.
> 
> Bei der Vollbremsung sollte man das Pedal sofort und mit Nachdruck zuhämmern, kein Nachdrücken, gleich richtig machen. Das geht ohne üben nicht, selbst wenn man das theoretisch weiß.
> Außerdem sollte einem bewusst, das einem Helferlein wie ESP nicht helfen bei ner Vollbremsung. Selbst wenns anfängt inner Kurve zu untersteuern. Damit muss man dann selber fertig werden!


 
Ja, Recht habt ihr auf jeden Fall, dass man sich nicht zu sehr auf sein Können verlassen soll.
Dass man auch gewissenhaft fahren soll und es nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte.
Allerdings merke ich den Unterschied zwischen 140 und 180 bei meinem Golf 4 schon sehr
Ich weis ja nicht was ihr für Autos habt, meiner hat nur ABS, noch kein ESP.
Bei dem ADAc Fahrsicherheitstraining mussten wir halt auch auf ein Hindernis zufahren, bremsen und ausweichen, der Trainer sagte: Da haste gerade gemerkt dass das ESP eingegriffen hat.....

Es war ja nicht so dass ich mir ein guckloch gemacht habe, hatte das Auto extra auf unserem Firmenparkplatz warmlaufen lassen, sodass die Scheibe frei war, ist während der Fahrt leider wieder etwas zugefroren, was allerdings am Rand gerade mal 1 bis 1,5 cm waren, was das Sichtfeld aber doch deutlich einschränkt, wie ich merken musste 

@Riverna: Merkt man so eine Domstrebe überhaupt im Alltag?


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2012)

Im reinen Alltagsbetrieb wird man denke ich keinen Unterschied merken, da der NX aber einfach nicht so Verwindung-steif ist wie manch anderes Auto kann es nicht schaden. Vorallem da der Wagen gelegentlich auf der Rennstrecke bewegt werden soll. Wobei man es schon etwas merkt wenn man über kurvige Landstraßen fährt, jedoch bewegt man sich dann meistens schon ausserhalb der StVo. Bin aber auch schon Ewigkeiten kein Auto mehr ohne Domstrebe gefahren, zumindestens keins was ich mit meinem NX vergleichen könnte.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2012)

Also bei mir merkt man es in jeder etwas schärferen Kurve. Aber verwindungssteif ist so ein altes Cabrio sonst auch kein bisschen.


----------



## JC88 (10. September 2012)

Ich muss auch sagen das ich die Domstrebe in meinem Corsa GSi schon gemerkt habe.
Wie Olstyle schon sagt, gerade in schärferen Kurven merkt man es besonders. Im Stadtverkehr habe ich keinen Unterschied gespürt.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ...hatte das Auto extra auf unserem Firmenparkplatz warmlaufen lassen...


 
Es wird ja immer schlimmer...


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2012)

Na ganz toll.

Seit gut 2 Wochen kam nur noch auf der Fahrerseite klimatisiere Luft, jetzt nur noch im Fußraum des Fahrers (Und die ist auch nicht grade kalt). Der Rest ist mind. Außenlufttemperatur.
Klimaanlage wurde letztes Jahr aufgefüllt. Vielleicht Wärmetauscher dicht? Ist zumindest ein schleichender Prozess.

Morgen gehts in die Inspektion in der "Firmenwerkstatt". Vielleicht finden die was, sonst muss ich wohl zu BMW (E46)


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2012)

Klimaanlage oder Klimaautomatik? Vielleicht das Steuergerät für die Düsenstellung der Klimaautomatik was einen weg hat? Steht bei VW dann meistens im Fehlerspeicher mit Düsenangabe etc.


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2012)

Es ist eine Einzonenklimaautomatik. Gab auch keine Zweizonenklima, weshalb es interessant ist, dass es trotzdem zwei "Zonen" in der Lüftung gibt.


----------



## >ExX< (10. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es wird ja immer schlimmer...



Ich weis ja nicht wo du herkommst, oder was du unter Winter verstehst, aber wenn das Eis so fest ist dass der Eiskratzer nachgibt, was soll ich bitteschön noch machen?

Also immer den Ball flach halten.

@Domstreben-Diskusion: Ist das Fahrverhalten dann besser oder was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. September 2012)

Einen vernünftigen Eiskratzer kaufen, der nicht nachgibt. Ist doch ganz einfach!


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2012)

Vorallem verstehe ich das Problem nicht... ich lass mein Auto im Winter auch immer ein paar Minuten vorlaufen. Das hat den Vorteil das der Wagen warm ist wenn ich einsteige und vorallem muss ich nicht kratzen... die Zeit wo andere Leute mit kratzen beschäftigt bin nutze ich sinnvoller und schlaf 5Min länger oder trink noch ne Cola bevor ich runter gehe. 

Das Verhalten einer Domstrebe ist schwer zu erklären, dass testet man am besten. Bei einem Fahrzeug mit Serienfahrwerk halte ich es aber für unsinnig (meine Meinung). Wenn du ein gutes Fahrwerk hast und dann noch diverse Streben verbaut hast (bei mir z.B. eine im Motorraum und eine im Kofferraum) merkst du einfach das der Wagen in scharfen Kurven nicht anfängt "weich" zu werden. Es knarzt alles weniger und vorallem liegt er einfach etwas satter auf der Straße.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. September 2012)

Nun, zum einen ist es verboten - ein Kollege hat mal 20€ gezahlt... zum anderen nicht zuletzt ökologisch unsinnig und natürlich dem warmfahren eines Motors aus Sicht des Motors als schlechtere Lösung anzusehen.

einen Zeitvorteil ggü. dem manuellen frei kratzen kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Bis der Motor so warm ist, dass er nennenswert die Scheibe abtaut, ist man längst fertig - Eisregen mit zentimeterdicken Schichten mal aussen vor...


----------



## XE85 (10. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einen vernünftigen Eiskratzer kaufen, der nicht nachgibt. Ist doch ganz einfach!



Nö ist es nicht. Zumindest bei uns gibt es durchaus Extreme, zB wenn es geschneit hat, dann kurz tauwetter und dann wieder Frost über Nacht - das ist so hart, das hat bis jetz noch keiner meiner Eiskratzer geschafft. Da hilft nur eine Garage (die ich mittlerweile zum Glück habe ) oder eben laufenlassen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, zum einen ist es verboten



Das stimmt natürlich und ich bin gewiss kein Beführworter (des ständigen anwendens) dieser Methode - es gibt aber durchaus Situationen da gehts unter Umständen einfach nicht anders. Bevor ich eine Garage hatte hab ich das Risiko Strafe zu zahlen einfach in Kauf genommen.

mfg


----------



## roadgecko (10. September 2012)

Eine Frontscheibenheizung ist auch ganz praktisch. 2 Minuten warten und fertig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2012)

Ich nutze immer Enteisungsspray, geht sofort und muss nichts kratzen


----------



## Zappaesk (10. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nö ist es nicht. Zumindest bei uns gibt es durchaus Extreme, zB wenn es geschneit hat, dann kurz tauwetter und dann wieder Frost über Nacht - das ist so hart, das hat bis jetz noch keiner meiner Eiskratzer geschafft. Da hilft nur eine Garage (die ich mittlerweile zum Glück habe ) oder eben laufenlassen.


 
Es gibt sicherlich Situationen, wo es fast unumgänglich ist. Ich habe mal nach einem Winterurlaub im Warmen mein Auto nach 2 Eisregen binnen 3 Tagen unter einem 3cm dicken Eispanzer wiedergefunden... Da ging gar nix mit Eiskratzer, da hat man nicht mal einen Ansatz gefunden, weil der Panzer lückenlos war. Da ging warmlaufen aber auch nicht, weil die Türe beim besten Willen nicht aufging... Also doch kratzen hat ewig gedauert!

Aber unter normalen Bedingungen ist es doch auch für Laternenparker (habe ne Garage aber eben auch 2 Kinder und ne Werkstatt drin -> da steht nie wieder ein Auto drin  ) ohne Probleme machbar das Auto frei zu machen - richtiges Werkzeug vorausgesetzt. Alles andere ist Faulheit!


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, zum einen ist es verboten - ein Kollege hat mal 20€ gezahlt...



Selbst wenn... bezahl ich halt die 20Euro. Das wäre es mir bei -20°c auf jedenfall wert.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> natürlich dem warmfahren eines Motors aus Sicht des Motors als schlechtere Lösung anzusehen.



Dann erklär mal... auf diese Erklärung bin ich nun sehr gespannt. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> einen Zeitvorteil ggü. dem manuellen frei kratzen kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Bis der Motor so warm ist, dass er nennenswert die Scheibe abtaut, ist man längst fertig - Eisregen mit zentimeterdicken Schichten mal aussen vor...


 
Lass den Motor doch 5Min brauchen um die Scheibe zu entfrosten, denkst du das juckt mich wenn ich oben am Essenstisch sitze wie lange der Motor unten am rödeln ist?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. September 2012)

Das ist schnell erklärt, die Warmlaufphase des Motors ist unter moderater Last signifikant kürzer.


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2012)

Dafür hat man beim fahren höhere Drehzahlen welche beim kalten Öl schädlicher sind. Aus ökologischer Sicht mag das warmlaufen lassen des Motors im Stand verkehrt sein, einen Schaden wird der Motor dadurch nie nehmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. September 2012)

Der Verschleiß ist im kalten Zustand höher (das ist ja auch ne Binsenweisheit) und diesen Zustand gilt es möglichst zu minimieren. Bei moderater Last und moderater Drehzahl gehts am schnellsten, die Anzahl der Umdrehungen bis zur Betriebstemp ist einfach geringer -> der Verschleiß ist geringer. Heutige Motoren mögen da unempfindlicher sein als frühere, aber am Prinzip ändert sich da nix.

Ob der Motor dabei kaputt geht? Sicher nicht. Aber der erhöhte Verschleiß tut ihm auch keinen Gefallen.


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2012)

Standheizung FTW


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2012)

Eine Binsenweitheit, ganz genau mehr ist es auch nicht. Das ist ein Vorurteil wie so viele andere... das ein Motor schaden nimmt wenn man ihn im Stand warm laufen lässt hat mit der Realität soviel zu tun wie das ein Auto durch verbleites Benzin tiefer auf der Straße liegt da Blei Gewicht mit sich bringt.  Es gibt keinerlei begründeten Verdacht das es so sein sollte, sondern es wird von Generation zu Generation weiter erzählt. Warum sollte der Motor auch Schaden davon nehmen? Minimale Drehzahl bei maximalem Öldruck... weniger Drehzahl weniger Bewegung und weniger Abnutzung im Motor. Genau so wie es einfach Schwachsinnig ist einen modernen Motor einzufahren....

Wenn es so sein sollte das warmlaufen dem Motor schadet, wieso ist das eine gängige Praxis in jeder Rennsportklasse? Wäre doch für die Teams kein Problem den Wagen warm zu fahren


----------



## Zappaesk (10. September 2012)

Also es gibt schon ein wenig mehr als einen begründeten Verdacht, dass beim Kaltstart der Verschleiß höher ist, dazu ist der Schadstoffausstoß da am höchten. Eben aus diesem Grund sollte diese Phase minimiert werden. Bei eisigen Temperaturen wird ein Dieselmotor z.B. ohne Last gar nicht warm oder erst nach ewiger Zeit. Benziner sind da etwas besser, aber richtig warm werden die auch erst nach langer Zeit. Da ist ein Motor schon lange warm gefahren. Gerade weil die Last im Leerlauf nahe Null ist wird der Motor nicht vernünftig warm weil eben auch nicht genug Abwärme entsteht um sich selbst warm zu machen. 

Zum Einfahren eines Motors sei noch angemerkt, dass es auch heute noch ein Einlaufverhalten bei den Motoren (und allen anderen Teilen im Antriebsstrang)  gibt, man aber beim Fahren keine so große Rücksicht mehr darauf nehmen muss wie früher. Aber Drehmomentenverlauf, Verbrauch usw. ändern sich binnen der ersten 10.000km noch für den Fahrer signifikant spürbar. Hinterher vlt. auch noch, da nimmt man es aber nicht mehr so wahr (ich zumindest).


----------



## totovo (10. September 2012)

Also, einen Motor unnötig laufen lassen, damit man seinen Ar*sch nich zum Kratzen bewegen muss, oder noch schlimmer, das einem dort nicht kalt wird... kan und will ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, das ist einfach nur unvernünftig und müsste viel härter geahndet werden 20€ sind ja lächerlich. 

früher im Dorf haben wir dann immer Schnee in die Autos reingeworfen... Dann hatten die leute viel von ihrer Warmlaufphase


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2012)

Kann jeder machen wie er will... ich werde weiterhin in den kalten Wintermonaten zum Küchenfenster gehen, den Motor starten lassen und dann 5Min später mich ins warme und freie Auto setzen. Wenn ich dann alle jubel jahre mal 20Euro dem Staat bezahlen muss kann ich damit gut leben. Ob ich nun im Auto sitze und von Ampel zu Ampel schleiche oder den Motor im Stand warm laufen lasse, ist quasi egal die Drehzahlen sind in beiden Fällen das gleiche. Bis zur Autobahn ist der Motor so oder so warm. Wieso also freiwillig frieren und unten die Scheibe frei kratzen wenn es doch soviel leichter geht? 

Kenne Leute die machen das schon über 30 Jahre (der Opa von meinem Freund) und nie hatte er Probleme, weder mit der Rennleitung noch mit irgendwelchen Defekten am Auto. Lediglich der kleine Bauernlümmel von neben an fand es lustig eine Kartoffel in den Auspuff zu stecken...


----------



## 1821984 (10. September 2012)

Naja ich lass lieber auch den Motor einfach warm laufen als mir den Turbo zu killen nur weil das Öl noch zähflüssig ist. Und dass heutige Motoren da unempfindlicher sein sollen, dass soll wohl nen Scherz sein. Die dusseligen VW-Motoren von heute (TFSI usw.) schaffen ja kaum 100.000km ohne Mucken. Den Japanmotoren traue ich da wesentlich mehr zu gerade wenn es sich auch noch um die guten alten 1.6er bzw. 2.0L-Motoren handelt.

Keine Motoren waren so zuverlässig wie diese. Hatte da auch welche von aber von Mazda (323F und MX-5)

Und für die mechanischen Teile im Motor und auch Getriebe ist es m.M.n erstmal besser wenn sie nur mit Öl umspühlt werden und dabei aber kaum Belastungen ausgesetzt werden anstatt den Turbo gleich im Regelbereich zu fahren mit Öl das womöglich noch bei -15°c ist. Da ist ne Warmlaufphase von paar min. wohl die bessere Wahl. Auch die ganzen Zahnräder und Syncronringe im Getriebe werden es einem danken.

Aber zum Glück haben ja immer weniger europäische Hersteller eine Tempanzeige wo man sich halbwegs nach richten kann. Brauchen tut die ja kein Mensch und wenns doch schief geht dann freut sich der Hersteller.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. September 2012)

Der Motor wird aber bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen gar nicht warm. D.h. es hilft ihm nicht. Der Turbo wird bei gemäßigter Fahrweise auch Netz so belastet, das erst Schaden nimmt - eher im Leerlauf, wenn erst ewig mit dem kalten, nicht warm werden wollen den öl zu tun hat.
Das Getriebe ist auch bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen ausreichend mit Öl benetzt an den entscheidenden Stellen,  so dass es keinerlei Nutzen aus dem Warm laufen des Motors hätte. Warm wird es jedenfalls nicht - wie auch?


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Motor wird aber bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen gar nicht warm. D.h. es hilft ihm nicht.


 
Dann ist der Motor eine Fehlkonstruktion,denn meine Motoren erreichen auch bei -20°c im Stand eine ausreichende Temperatur...


----------



## 1821984 (10. September 2012)

Also ich hab da schon Erfahrung mit gemacht, dass bei solchen Temps das Auto eher warm wird im Stand als dann noch mit Landstrassentempo bei -15°c zu fahren. 

Und ein Turbo läuft im Leerlauf einfach frei mit so das er quasi nur das Öl als gleitfläche brauch. Sobalt aber Last drauf kommt, sollte das Öl schon so dünnflüssig sein, dass es auch durch die engen Kanäle zur Welle vordringen kann und auch einen Schmierfilm sicherstellen kann. Wenn da das Öl nicht mitspielt hat es sich in sehr kurzer Zeit mit dem Lader erledigt. Und ein Motor schaft es sehr schnell von -15°c auf knapp 50°c zu kommen. Das das keine Betriebstemp ist ist klar aber sehr viel besser als Frost.

Auch Hydrostössel sind da teilweise empfindliche Bauteile. Bei den alten Motoren kann man das auch sehr gut als Punkt nehmen, wenn die Hydros das klappern aufhören kann man losfahren. Beim MX-5 hatte ich ne Öldruckanzeige.

Naja kann man auch halten wien Dachdecker aber weil die europäischen Hersteller ja Kühlsysteme haben, wo man im Winter den halben Kühler zu decken muss damit es mal warm wird, ja da sollte man sowas schon empfehlen. Der Japanmotor ist wirklich in 5min. auf Temp naja wenns mal länger dauert vielleicht 10min. und kurz danach geht der Lüfter an. Mein Seat schaft das im Winter nicht, den muss ich schon fahren damit da mal nen Lüfter anspringt. Naja bei dem Fortschritt von Technik (Bi-Tri-Turbo-Downsi.... 1,4l mit 385,9PS Motoren) brauchen die ja auch nen Kühlkreislauf von der größe. Das im Winter der Scheißhaufen nicht warm wird ist dann ja mein Problem.
Wie war das noch beim KFZ? Wärmeenergie ist verlorene Energie außer bei den Bremsen, denn die sollen das in Wärme umwandeln


----------



## totovo (10. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja ich lass lieber auch den Motor einfach warm laufen als mir den Turbo zu killen nur weil das Öl noch zähflüssig ist. Und dass heutige Motoren da unempfindlicher sein sollen, dass soll wohl nen Scherz sein. Die dusseligen VW-Motoren von heute (TFSI usw.) schaffen ja kaum 100.000km ohne Mucken. Den Japanmotoren traue ich da wesentlich mehr zu gerade wenn es sich auch noch um die guten alten 1.6er bzw. 2.0L-Motoren handelt.
> 
> Keine Motoren waren so zuverlässig wie diese. Hatte da auch welche von aber von Mazda (323F und MX-5)
> 
> ...


 
kannst du mir mal aussagekräftige Statistiken zeigen, die deine  Aussage bezüglich der "dusseligen" VW Motoren rechtfertigen?
bisher habe ich von keinem VW-Motor gehört, der vor 200.000 oder 300.000km auch nur ansatzweise ausgestiegen ist. Die Verkaufszahlen und Zuverlässigkeitsstatistiken sprechen ja wohl auch gegen diese Aussage...

was meinst du mit der Temperaturanzeige? die Zeigt die Öltemperatur und die Kühlmitteltemperatur an, wo ist da der Fehler?

Und was soll prinzipiell schlecht daran sein, das ein Motor wenig Abwärme erzeugt? das spricht für eine hohe Effizienz. Moderne Diesel können den Frontkühler komplett aus dem Kühlkreislauf nehmen um auf Temperatur zu komen, wozu brauchst du da ne Decke?

wer mit einem kalten Motor vollast fährt ist selber schuld, das macht jeden noch so robusten Motor kaputt. Bei moderater last kann man auch einen Motor mit 5 Turbos kalt fahren, kritisch wird das nur bei Vollast


----------



## 1821984 (10. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal aussagekräftige Statistiken zeigen, die deine  Aussage bezüglich der "dusseligen" VW Motoren rechtfertigen?
> bisher habe ich von keinem VW-Motor gehört, der vor 200.000 oder 300.000km auch nur ansatzweise ausgestiegen ist. Die Verkaufszahlen und Zuverlässigkeitsstatistiken sprechen ja wohl auch gegen diese Aussage...



Keine Studie aber auch keine Bezahlten Medien die auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen teilweise sehr deutlich wieder spiegeln  Rekorde bei Volkswagen | Motor-Kritik.de



totovo schrieb:


> was meinst du mit der Temperaturanzeige? die Zeigt die Öltemperatur und die Kühlmitteltemperatur an, wo ist da der Fehler?



Immer öfter haben die europäischen Autos keine Tempanzeigen mehr weil einem erzählt wird, dass man diese nicht brauch aber andersrum hat ein M3 einen mitdenkenden "roten Bereich" der je nach Motortemp weiter Richtung 8000U/min. wandert. Komisch was denn nun?




totovo schrieb:


> Und was soll prinzipiell schlecht daran sein, das ein Motor wenig  Abwärme erzeugt? das spricht für eine hohe Effizienz. Moderne Diesel  können den Frontkühler komplett aus dem Kühlkreislauf nehmen um auf  Temperatur zu komen, wozu brauchst du da ne Decke?



Genau anders rum. Die geringe Abwärme stammt daraus, weil ein reisen Kühlkreislauf dafür sorgt das es im Winter überhaupt nicht warm wird. Bei starker beanspruchung brauchen diese Motoren nämlich diesen Kühlkreislauf und reizen diesen auch aus. Ein Japanmotor hat nicht selten nur die Hälfte an Kühlflüssigkeit. Und je mehr Abwärme ein Motor produziert (deswegen ja der große Kühlkreislauf) desto geringer die Ausbeute denn Wärme ist nicht genutze Energie die man aufwändig abführen muss. Bei VW z.B muss man wohl ganz viel Wärme abführen. Konstruktionen wie ein VR-Motor oder jetzt die neuen TFSI-Motoren stellen es eindrucksvoll unter beweis. 
Beim damaligen Honda CRX hatte ein Kühler gereicht der nicht viel größer war als ein Mora während unsere Hersteller Kühlnetze brauchen die teilweise dreimal so groß waren oder mehr. 

Aber bei uns wird das gerne mit Fortschritt durch Technik erklärt.


----------



## totovo (11. September 2012)

wie erklärst du dir dann die hohe effizienz/den geringen Verbrauch eben dieser Motoren? Hat Villeicht auch einfach was damit zu tun, das man den zusatzlüfter nicht so oft laufen lassen will... den höre ich nämlich wirklich nur ganz selten, wohingegen Der Lüfter bei einem Leihwagen aus japanischer Produktion der Lüfter praktisch immer lief.
Die Effizienz eines Motors Anhand der Größe des Kühlkreislaufes und nicht der tatsächlichen Abwärme zu beurteilen halte ich für äußerst problematisch, nicht zu letzt weil ein großer Kühlkreislauf auch andere Ursachen haben kann. 

Der Artikel oben spiegelt die Erfahrung und die Meinung einer Einzelperson wieder. Rückrufaktionen gibt es bei allen Herstellern gleichermaßen, auch bei Honda, Toyota, Kia, usw.
Du musst schon bedenken, das jede 4. Auto in deutschland aus dem VW-Konzern stammt - klar, das die absoluten Zahlen von Motorproblemen einem da hoch vorkommen, gesehen auf die gesammt zahl zugelassener Autos aber nicht höher sind als bei anderen Herstellern. 
In Japan gibt es mit Sicherheit genau die Selben Diskussionen um Toyota wie hier um VW, das ist also schwachsinn 

edit: Wie schon erwähnt wird ein 2,0TDI auch im Winter im kleinen Kühlkreislauf nicht wirklich warm, obwohl da das Kühlwasser praktisch nur rund um den Motorblock gepumt wird


----------



## 1821984 (11. September 2012)

gut dann brauch man da nicht drüber reden wenn man es so sieht. Warum aber Langzeittest immer und immer wieder beweisen das Japanische Autos in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit und Verschleiss besser weg kommen als unsere Großkonzerne kannst du mir sicher beantworten.

Auch eigene Erfahrungen kann man damit abstempeln das ich ja nur einer bin und nicht 100.000 andere die aber auch diese Sorgen teilen. Na gut meinetwegen aber ich bin ein Käufer weniger von diesen technisch katastrophalen Produkten die vor unausgereifter Technik kaum in den Griff zu bekommen sind. Die Überheblichkeit des Konzerns aus eigenem Lande in Sachen Kulanz und Kundenfreundlichkeit kann man fast vernachlässigen bei einem Produkt was fast immer teurer ist als ausländische Hersteller. Das man da das Auto bei 100.000km fast generalüberholt hat auf eigenen Kosten ist dann ja normal.

Gut nicht jeder hat soviel Pech aber ich kenne einige und lese von vielen anderen die das gleiche denken wie ich.

Und gute Effiziens und geringen Verbrauch wird einem zwar immer erzählt in der Werbung aber so richtig bewiesen hat mir das noch keiner der wirklich so ein Motor bewegt.
Und warum sollte man die größe des Kühlkreislaufes den Freiwillig nach oben treiben. Bestimmt nicht damit man mehr Wasser umher fährt oder weil es in anderen Ländern schwieriger ist. Auch dort fahren ausländische Hersteller.

Und warum hat VW denn überhaupt Motorenprobleme? Ich denke sie sind die besten? Kein Mensch sagt was wenn mal nen Motor hoch geht und jeder Hersteller hat seine kleinen Fehlkonstruktionen aber bei VW sind sie prozentual gesehen überdurchschnittlich hoch. Liegt vielleicht auch an den zu geringen Herstellungsjahren der Autos. Jetzt steht der nächste Golf vor der Tür und und keine Mensch interessiert es wirklich weil bestimmt 2015 schon wieder der Golf VIII kommt. Noch Fortschrittlicher mit noch mehr Baukastenteilen. Das hat für den Konzern nen finanzielen Vorteil aber der Kunde erhält ein zusammengewürfeltes Produkt was die Fehler immer weiter schleppt. Alte Fehler werden teilweise behoben und viele neue kommen wegen der mangelnden Entwicklungszeit dazu. Bei dem Modellzyklen auch kein Wunder.

Da werden sich im Grundsatz gute Sachen ausgedacht wo dann am Material gespart wird oder diese wieder mit anderen technischen Spielerein ausgehebelt werden weil sie in Modell XY nicht passen. Es gibt bald kein 
VW -Modell mehr, wo man sagen kann der ist echt gut.


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Und was soll prinzipiell schlecht daran sein, das ein Motor wenig Abwärme erzeugt?


 


totovo schrieb:


> edit: Wie schon erwähnt wird ein 2,0TDI auch im Winter im kleinen Kühlkreislauf nicht wirklich warm, obwohl da das Kühlwasser praktisch nur rund um den Motorblock gepumt wird


 
Damit hast du deine Frage selber beantwortet...


----------



## 1821984 (11. September 2012)

Und wenn man so eine Leidensgeschichte selbst mal mitgemacht hat (nervlich und finanziel) dann hat man eine andere Meinung zu unseren Premiumprodukten.
Wer Autos nur von km-Stand 500-20.000 wird wohl gerade so verschont bleiben. 

100.000 Kilometer im VW Passat Variant: rger ohne Ende [Autokiste]

mir aber auch eigentlich wirklich egal ob der eine VW nun für gut oder schlecht empfindet. Ich habe dieses Thema durch und werde da Abstand von nehmen und mich beim nächsten Autokauf wohl wieder mehr auf unsere Japanischen Konstrukteure verlassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann ist der Motor eine Fehlkonstruktion,denn meine Motoren erreichen auch bei -20°c im Stand eine ausreichende Temperatur...


 
Ich glaube da wird eher anders herum ein Schuh draus...

Aber wenn wir gerade von Fahlkonstruktionen sprechen


1821984 schrieb:


> Und für die mechanischen Teile im Motor und auch Getriebe ist es m.M.n erstmal besser wenn sie nur mit Öl umspühlt werden und dabei aber kaum Belastungen ausgesetzt werden anstatt den Turbo gleich im Regelbereich zu fahren mit Öl das womöglich noch bei -15°c ist. Da ist ne Warmlaufphase von paar min. wohl die bessere Wahl. Auch die ganzen Zahnräder und Syncronringe im Getriebe werden es einem danken.



Ein Getriebe in dem die Zahnräder vom Öl umspült werden hört sch für mich nach einer drastischen Fehlkonstruktion an. Oder nach nem selbstgemachten Ölwechsel mit viel zu viel Öl...


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und wenn man so eine Leidensgeschichte selbst mal mitgemacht hat (nervlich und finanziel) dann hat man eine andere Meinung zu unseren Premiumprodukten.
> Wer Autos nur von km-Stand 500-20.000 wird wohl gerade so verschont bleiben.
> 
> 100.000 Kilometer im VW Passat Variant: rger ohne Ende [Autokiste]
> ...



Da sind andere Hersteller nicht besser. Ich habe inzwischen den 4. Passat (2x 1.9 TDI Automatik als Dienstwagen, 2.0 20V Benziner und nun 2.0 BlueTDI DSG) und mit keinem wirklich großartige Probleme gehabt. Selbst mein 1.4 TSI (ja der böse schlechte Motor von dem alle reden) im Scirocco ist recht problemlos. Ich bekomme jetzt im Scirocco eine neuen Nockenwellenvesteller weil ich noch die alte Version habe. Das ist bisher das einzige grössere Problem da sich habe. Im übrigen ist der 1.4er mit der meist verkaufte Motor bei VAG, das dort mehr Schäden bekannt werden ist klar, ich bezweifle aber diese prozentual höher liegen als bei anderen Motoren/Herstellern. 

Meinen 2.0 Passant habe ich mit 240tkm in Zahlung gegeben. Resultat nach 6 Jahren und 200tkm, davon 140tkm auf LPG: 4 neue Zündspulen (teilweise auf Kulanz), einen Satz Bremsbelege und 1x Zahnriemen gewechselt. Ansonsten nichts. Achso, VW hat mir die Heckklappe komplett auf Kulanz bei 200tkm wegen einem kleinen Rostfleck getauscht und das obwohl der Passat da schon 80tkm nicht mehr bei VW zum Service war.

80% der verkauften Passat sind Kombi mit TDI, das es da bei einzelnen zu Problemen kommt ist schon rein statistisch normal.

Mein Vater hat einen Suzuki Jimni, der ist im Bereich von 70km/h bin 80km/h kaum fahrbar weil das ganze Auto vibriert und die Lenkung extrem wackelt. Ursache sind die Gummipuffer der Vorderachsaufhängung, die sind zu weich. Ist ein Konstruktionsfehler. Suzuki lässt sich die Beseitigung des Mangel gut bezahlen, ca 300 Euro Material und Montage um einen Konstruktionsfehler zu beheben, Kulanz gibt es nämlich keine.

Noch ein Thread zu den "schlechten" VW Motoren: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/1-000-000-dauertest-bis-2013-t2830078.html


----------



## 1821984 (11. September 2012)

Nur weil einer mal zufrieden ist mit dem Auto spiegelt das ja nicht gleich die Meinung vieler anderer wieder. Und das es auch mal Ausnahmen gibt wie du sie gerade zeigst im Link ist auch klar. Das schaffen aber auch andere Hersteller.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was so passiert wenn die deutschen endlich mal in den Hybridmarkt einsteigen. Obs nun Sinnvoll oder nicht steht woanders. Aber andere bauen sowas seit 15 Jahren in Serie also sollte doch ein technischer Fortschritt gepart mit langer Lebensdauer eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, besonders wenn man den Preis bedenkt den dann ein GolfVII Hybrid oder Mercedes bzw. BMW haben wird. 

Und bei VW z.B ist es allgemein ein Qualitätsproblem und nicht nur Motoren. Motoren sind "nur" die alten VR-Motoren, die 2,0TDI und sehr viele der TFSI`s wo je besonders der Diesel sehr oft quer durch alle Baureihen verbaut wird. Habe mir 10 Audis mal angeschaut und bei 4 waren schon AT-Motoren drin. Das eigentliche Auto hatte knapp 100.000 km gelaufen. Für mich ist das prozentual gesehen sehr viel höher als bei anderen. 
Vornehmlich sind es aber anderer Kontruktionen die bischen daneben sind. Fensterhebermotoren, Griffe lösen sich auf, Bremskraftverstärker ohne Funktion, Rost, Elektronikfehler, aufwändige Achslagerkonstruktionen die dann doch nicht funktionieren, Lenkgetriebe um nur einige Sachen zu nennen. Wenn mal was vorkommt kann man das ja noch vertretten aber wenn das alles Mängel sind die bei fast jedem Auto auftretten (Baukastenprinzip) dann ist das nichts für mich. Aber sicher gibt es auch Leute die super zufrieden sind mit ihrem Passat, genau wie andere sehr unglücklich sind mit ihrem Avensis oder Mazda 6 oder sonstwas. 

Ich schreibe hier lediglich meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit die dann noch von anderen unterstützt werden.


----------



## totovo (11. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Damit hast du deine Frage selber beantwortet...



Ich bezog mich ja auf die Effizienz, und dort ist es ein gutes Zeichen 



1821984 schrieb:


> gut dann brauch man da nicht drüber reden wenn man es so sieht. Warum aber Langzeittest immer und immer wieder beweisen das Japanische Autos in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit und Verschleiss besser weg kommen als unsere Großkonzerne kannst du mir sicher beantworten.



Das ist richtig und habe ich auch nie geleugnet, der Abstand ist aber in den letzten 10 Jahren sehr geschrumpft, in einigen Bereichen haben deutsche Hersteller Toyota auch überholt 



> Auch eigene Erfahrungen kann man damit abstempeln das ich ja nur einer bin und nicht 100.000 andere die aber auch diese Sorgen teilen. Na gut meinetwegen aber ich bin ein Käufer weniger von diesen technisch katastrophalen Produkten die vor unausgereifter Technik kaum in den Griff zu bekommen sind. Die Überheblichkeit des Konzerns aus eigenem Lande in Sachen Kulanz und Kundenfreundlichkeit kann man fast vernachlässigen bei einem Produkt was fast immer teurer ist als ausländische Hersteller. Das man da das Auto bei 100.000km fast generalüberholt hat auf eigenen Kosten ist dann ja normal.


Dann scheinst du echt Pech gehabt zu haben. Ich sage es noch mal: von VW stammen in Europa überdurchschnittlich viele Fahrzeuge, da ist es klar, dass es absolut gesehen mehr beschwerden gibt.
VW hat bei uns schon Verschleißteile auf Kulanz gewechselt, die weit über ihrer Lebensdauer waren. vielleicht solltest du dir ne andere Werkstatd suchen 



> Gut nicht jeder hat soviel Pech aber ich kenne einige und lese von vielen anderen die das gleiche denken wie ich.


Das mag sein, wird es aber nicht nur bei VW geben --> Toyota Japan



> Und gute Effiziens und geringen Verbrauch wird einem zwar immer erzählt in der Werbung aber so richtig bewiesen hat mir das noch keiner der wirklich so ein Motor bewegt.
> Und warum sollte man die größe des Kühlkreislaufes den Freiwillig nach oben treiben. Bestimmt nicht damit man mehr Wasser umher fährt oder weil es in anderen Ländern schwieriger ist. Auch dort fahren ausländische Hersteller.


Ich kann dir das Beweisen:  VW Passat B5 1,9TDI VW-Angabe kombiniert: 5,8l, bei ähnlichen Verhältnissen der Strecke, haben Verschieden Personen mit dem Auto so um die 5l erreicht.
VW Passat B6 1,4TSI EcoFuel braucht laut Werk kombiniert 5,2KG Erdgas, dass ist durchaus eine realistische Zahl bei mir steht als gesammter Durschnitt 5,1KG.
Golf IV 1,6 TDI: Angabe kombiniert: 4,3l: ich habe immer so um die 4,4l gebraucht.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, aber ich finde die Angaben die VW macht schon sehr treffend und damit sehr sparsam, zeige mir ein Auto mit den gleichen Fahrleistungen was ähnlich wenig konsumiert außer ein Hybrid. da gibt es eine Handvoll, das weiß ich, aber wo da hetzt das Effizienz Problem sein soll, verstehe ich nicht.



> Und warum hat VW denn überhaupt Motorenprobleme? Ich denke sie sind die besten? Kein Mensch sagt was wenn mal nen Motor hoch geht und jeder Hersteller hat seine kleinen Fehlkonstruktionen aber bei VW sind sie prozentual gesehen überdurchschnittlich hoch. Liegt vielleicht auch an den zu geringen Herstellungsjahren der Autos. Jetzt steht der nächste Golf vor der Tür und und keine Mensch interessiert es wirklich weil bestimmt 2015 schon wieder der Golf VIII kommt. Noch Fortschrittlicher mit noch mehr Baukastenteilen. Das hat für den Konzern nen finanzielen Vorteil aber der Kunde erhält ein zusammengewürfeltes Produkt was die Fehler immer weiter schleppt. Alte Fehler werden teilweise behoben und viele neue kommen wegen der mangelnden Entwicklungszeit dazu. Bei dem Modellzyklen auch kein Wunder.


Ich glaube nicht, dass die überdurchschnittlich hoch sind auf die Menge der fahrenden Fahrzeuge bezogen. Sicher sind VW nicht die "Besten" es geht immer besser 



> Da werden sich im Grundsatz gute Sachen ausgedacht wo dann am Material gespart wird oder diese wieder mit anderen technischen Spielerein ausgehebelt werden weil sie in Modell XY nicht passen. Es gibt bald kein
> VW -Modell mehr, wo man sagen kann der ist echt gut.


Deine einzelne Meinung, die Fachwelt meint ja regelmäßig was anderes, aber gut, das its deine Meinung!



1821984 schrieb:


> Und wenn man so eine Leidensgeschichte selbst mal mitgemacht hat (nervlich und finanziel) dann hat man eine andere Meinung zu unseren Premiumprodukten.
> Wer Autos nur von km-Stand 500-20.000 wird wohl gerade so verschont bleiben.
> 
> 100.000 Kilometer im VW Passat Variant: rger ohne Ende [Autokiste]
> ...



also, unser erster Passat BJ1997 hatte, als wir ihn nach Polen verkauft haben 340TKM am Motor war nie was, außer das nach 340TKM die Aufhängung des Zahnrimens verbogen war, reperabel. nicht mal die Vorglühkerzen oder die Batterie wurde ienmal gewechselt 
Und ich weiß, dass der imer noch in Polen fährt (Verwandschaft)

der letzte Passat hatte auch schon über 240TKM da war gar nie was am Motor, oder an sonst irgend nem Teil im Motorraum, bis auf das einmal die Kupplungsschwungscheibe bei KM40 tausend getauscht wurde, allerdings kostenfrei 

der besagte Golf 1,6 TDI hat mittlerweile auch schon an die 180TKM und fährt, und fährt und fährt

Der Audi A4 1,8TFSI von meinem Onkel hatte auch schon weit über 200TKM als er ihn abgegeben hat, da war nie was, soweit ich weiß, außer das, der irgendwie ein Problem mit der Klimaanlage hatte, was nie repariert wurde.

Du könntest jetzt natürlich wieder sagen, da hat er aber Glück gehabt, kann natürlich sein, aber so recht daran glauben mag ich nicht.

Hier prallen einfach verschiedene Erfahrungswerte und Vorlieben aufeinander, keine so günstige Diskussionsgrundlage, also lassen wir das besser^^
Du wirst in Zukunft kein Auto aus dem VW-Konzern kaufen und ich werde es in Zukunft auf jeden Fall, also


----------



## 1821984 (11. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Hier prallen einfach verschiedene Erfahrungswerte und Vorlieben aufeinander, keine so günstige Diskussionsgrundlage, also lassen wir das besser^^
> Du wirst in Zukunft kein Auto aus dem VW-Konzern kaufen und ich werde es in Zukunft auf jeden Fall, also



Ach wie Recht du hast. Meine Leidensgeschichten mit VAG-Fahrzeugen hatte ich vor etlichen Seiten mal aufgeschrieben. Ja auch ich hatte einige Autos von VW. Und das ein 1,6TDI nur knappe 4,5Liter Diesel haben will ist nun nicht besonders erwähnenswert sondern sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.
Und das der 1,4TSI sich gerne auch mal 10Liter im Schnitt nimmt ist auch kein Geheimnis obwohl der doch mit nur 6-7Liter angegeben ist oder? Was daran Effektiv sein soll lass ich mal außer acht. Auf jedenfall nicht besser als mein alter 1,8T mit mehr Leistung. Der beruht aber auch schon auf jast 15 Jahren alten Standart.

Volvo schafft mit den 2,4L Dieselmotoren einen Schnittverbrauch von gut und gerne 5,5-6Liter. Diese Motoren sind dann aber schon knapp 15 Jahre alter Entwicklungsstand. 

Wie auch immer ich werde mich mit VW nicht mehr so recht anfreunden können. Bei den Gebrauchtwagen (3-7 Jahre) ist die Qualität mangelhaft und ich hatte die Hoffnung das sich das bessert, weil mir die Autos so eigentlich ganz gut gefallen haben aber die neuen machen genauso weiter und sehen für mich wie ne Katastrophe aus. Von daher ist nicht mal mehr das Design von interesse. Der neue Passat, schrecklich da schüttelt es mich mit dieser Front. Und die haben ja fast alle.


----------



## totovo (11. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ach wie Recht du hast. Meine Leidensgeschichten mit VAG-Fahrzeugen hatte ich vor etlichen Seiten mal aufgeschrieben. Ja auch ich hatte einige Autos von VW. Und das ein 1,6TDI nur knappe 4,5Liter Diesel haben will ist nun nicht besonders erwähnenswert sondern sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.
> Und das der 1,4TSI sich gerne auch mal 10Liter im Schnitt nimmt ist auch kein Geheimnis obwohl der doch mit nur 6-7Liter angegeben ist oder? Was daran Effektiv sein soll lass ich mal außer acht. Auf jedenfall nicht besser als mein alter 1,8T mit mehr Leistung. Der beruht aber auch schon auf jast 15 Jahren alten Standart.
> 
> Volvo schafft mit den 2,4L Dieselmotoren einen Schnittverbrauch von gut und gerne 5,5-6Liter. Diese Motoren sind dann aber schon knapp 15 Jahre alter Entwicklungsstand.
> ...


 
Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die Werksangaben aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus eigentlich ziemlich geanu stimmen.
Den 1,4TSI fahren wir ja grad, allerdings nur selten mit Benzin. Aber wie man aus dem 10 Liter im Schnitt kriegen soll, weiß ich nicht, im reinen Stadtverkehr liegt der Verbrauch bei ca. 7,5L. Nicht besonderst wenig, aber auch nicht besonderst viel (Bisher bin ich leider nur in der Stadt mal längere Zeit mit Benzin gefahren)

Aber gibt es aktuell Autos, die den Verbrauch so weit unterbieten? ich meine bei gleicher Fahrzeugklasse und vergleichbarer Leistung? Mir fällt keins ein, villeicht hast du ja ein Beispiel


----------



## 1821984 (11. September 2012)

Na klar habe ich ein Beispiel von der Effiziens des TSi-Motörchens

Übersicht: Volkswagen - Tiguan - Spritmonitor.de

Ich habe dabei mal die goldene Mitte gewählt. Es soll auch ausnahmen geben die wirklich sparsam sind. Aber trotzdem ist das alles weit weg von der Werksangabe und nicht nur eben nen liter drüber. 
Wenn ich mir aber nen Auto kaufe das mit knapp 7 Liter im schnitt beworben wird und dann trinkt der 10 Liter und ggf. etwas mehr und dann auch noch bei 1,4Liter Hubraum also dann wäre ich wenig begeistert und würde ggf. zur Nachbesserung beim Händler aufschlagen und wenn das ganze vor gericht gehen sollte.

Aber diese dummen Werbeangaben und das Meilenweite nicht erreichen dieser Werte ist schon ne Frechheit wie ich finde.


----------



## XE85 (11. September 2012)

Also da weiß man echt nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3opLNiXEGh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. September 2012)

Beides zusammen 


Edit: das ist ja noch besser xD


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_pidn8qvCA


----------



## JC88 (11. September 2012)

Halleluja...


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2012)

Ich habe beim 1.4 TSI einen Dauerdurchschnitt vom 6,2 (Winter) bis 7,2 (Sommer)


----------



## 1821984 (11. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe beim 1.4 TSI einen Dauerdurchschnitt vom 6,2 (Winter) bis 7,2 (Sommer)



Meinen Glückwunsch aber ich verstehe es trotzdem nicht das der eine einen Verbrauch hat von 7Liter wie du und der andere mit dem gleichen Auto aufnmal knappe 50% mehr Verbrauch hat. Sollen das Fertigungstoleranzen sein oder was ist das. Diese extremen Sprünge habe ich noch von keinem anderen Hersteller so ausmachen können. Werden jetzt ja nicht alle wie Henker fahren nur weil da 10Liter im Schnitt steht. Ich habe mit meinem Auto auch viele verschiedene Arten des "sparsamen Betriebs" ausprobiert aber egal wie ich fahre, ob nun ständig am Heizen oder wie ein Verkehrshinderniss, ob ständig im Ladedruckbereich oder Untertourig, der Verbrauch ist immer der gleiche. Die Tankklampe geht fast auf den Km genau immer bei 500km an. Für 55Liter inhalt ist das anständig, ca. 30-40km kommen für die Reserve noch oben drauf denke ich. Und ich fahre eigentlich immer ziemlich ausgewogen Autobahn, Stad und Landstrasse.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. September 2012)

Unterschiede im Verbrauch beim gleichen Auto(typ) und unterschiedlichen Fahrern kommen hauptsächlich von der Fahrweise bzw. der Strecke. Viel Kurzstrecke - hoher Verbrauch, viel Stadt - hoher Verbrauch, viel Drehzahl hoher Verbrauch,... Das einzige was mich ein wenig wundert ist der extreme Unterschied zw. Sommer und Winter. 1l ist schon viel wie ich finde und hatte ich in der Deutlichkeit auch noch nicht. Aber wenns so ist, dann ist es so.

Unterschiede aufgrund des Motors, des Getriebes usw. gibt es natürlich auch, bloß sind die eher im Zehntelbereich zu suchen. Weitere Möglichkeit sind die Reifen, zu wenig Luftdruck kann da auch noch zu Unterschieden führen. 

Dazu kommt dann noch die Tachoabweichung (bzw. eigentlich die des Kilometerzählers), die mitunter verblüffend hoch ist, von Fahrzeug zu Fahrzeug innerhalb einer Baureihe offenbar streut und natürlich neben dem eigentlichen Kilometerzähler auch von dem Zustand und dem Typ der Reifen abhängt. 
Wie viel das ausmacht ist mir erst bewusst geworden als ich mein neues, zum Vorgänger identisches, Auto bekommen habe, für das mein täglicher Arbeitsweg (rd. 70km einfach) 4km länger ist! D.h. angenommen die Geschwindigkeit wäre identisch kommt hier ein, bezogen auf die angezeigte Entfernung, Mehrverbrauch von 5,7% heraus! Einfach so! Dabei waren die Reifen meines Alten abgefahren während die neuen halt neu waren! Da kommt ja dann noch was dazu!


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe beim 1.4 TSI einen Dauerdurchschnitt vom 6,2 (Winter) bis 7,2 (Sommer)


 
Haut einen aber auch nicht vom Hocker, dass sind gerade mal 0.8L im Sommer weniger als mein 2L Sauger braucht und das von Anno 1990.


----------



## XE85 (11. September 2012)

Das stimmt - vor allem wenn man den Aufwand betrachtet den VW beim 1,4TSI betreibt. Sieht man ja auch schön am Mazda CX5 der mit einem simplen Saugmotor ähnlich gute Werte erreicht.

mfg


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2012)

Wobei ich es komisch finde das riedochs im Winter weniger verbraucht als im Sommer, bei mir ist es gerade anders rum... im Winter brauche ich ca 1L mehr als im Sommer. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das ich im Winter immer Kilo weise den Schnee vor meiner Front herschiebe.  Ich vermisse meinen Zwerg


----------



## 1821984 (11. September 2012)

Genau das ist ja der Punkt. Andere erreichen diese Verbrauchs UND Abgaswerte ausn Stand. Die vermeintlich alte Technik lässt das High-Techprodukt ganz schön alt aussehen wie ich finde. Darüber hinaus ist es noch günstiger und erreicht auch gute Fahrleistungen. Das alles ohne diese ganzen Turbolader und sonstwas für Entwicklungen. Klar fährt sich so ein Motor anders als ein Turbo aber durch die "simple" Saugertechnik muss man nciht diesen Aufwand betreiben was VW da gerade macht. Das sich das in günstigeren Kosten und vielleicht auch besserer Langzeitqualität umsetzt verstehen viele nicht. Und ein Motor der gerade so die 100.000km erreichen kann ohne das grundlegende Teile kaputt gehen also das widerspricht mir.

Ich mag gar nicht dran denken wenn die ganzen VW`s, BMW`s und was weis ich dann später Gebrauchtwagen sind mit 100.000km. Ich hätte Angst so ein Auto zu kaufen. Gebrauchtwagengarantien werden heute schon bei einigen Exemplaren mit einem Aufpreis veranschlagt nur weil ein bestimmtes Modell anfälliger ist. Wo kommen wir da hin. Mich jedenfalls stört es erheblich wenn ich immer und immer wieder Hunderte oder gar Tausende von € in mein Gebrauchtwagen stecken darf den ich vielleicht erst ein halbes Jahr habe. Aber das sogenannte High-Techprodukt ist dann einfach am Ende seiner Zeit.

Auch bei Japsen gibt es einige Sachen wo man den Kopf schüttelt aber insgesammt wird dort etwas mehr ins Detail gegangen und man konzentriert sich auf Sachen die man gut kann oder schon ewig beherscht. Die Deutschen wollen sich in der Regel immer wieder neu erfinden und müssen jede Technik mit noch merh Technik übertreffen. Wer soll das bezahlen? Leasingnehmer oder Geschäftspartner.

Wenn man bedenkt was Audi und Mercedes für eine Preispolitik fahren wenn ein A1 in gut knapp 30.000€ kostet oder die neue A-Klasse ist auch ein gutes Beispiel. Ein schönes Auto aber alles andere als günstig. Und so ein Ipod-Wlan-Hotspod gedöns ist mir echt egal. Warum reicht kein normales Bluetooth wo man auch auf die Musik im Handy zugreifen kann. Nein da werden ganze Multimediazentralen gebaut die heute mehr können als so mancher Home-Cinema-Reciever? Aber dann rumheulen "oh das blöde Auto ist so schwer".


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2012)

Ich bin wirklich ein Fan von japanischen Autos, aber ganz ehrlich es gibt so oft wo ich vor dem Auto sitze und nur mit dem Kopf schüttel. Jeder hat irgendwo so seine Probleme, die Japaner bauen grandiose Motoren (zumindestens bis 2000) dafür hatten sie in dieser Zeit sehr starke Rost Probleme. Das hat alles vor und Nachteile das sehe ich besonders stark wenn ich den Mazda MX3 V6 von meiner Freundin mit einem meiner beiden Nissan 100NX vergleiche. Der Mazda hat die WESENTLICH bessere Karosserie sowohl in der Verarbeitung als auch in der Optik, dafür ist beim Nissan das Fahrwerk und der Motor um Längen besser. Würde man beides kombinieren wäre es ein richtig gutes Auto, so ist es Autos mit Schwachstellen. Das selbe kann man auch auf heutige Autos projizieren, die Japaner bauen die besseren Motor (natürlich nicht jeder Motor aus Japan ist gut) dafür haben die europäischen insbesondere die deutschen Autos die bessere Karosserie. Würde man dies kombinieren entstünde eine Fahrmaschine sondergleichen. Mal stelle sich nur vor... ein BMW M3 mit einem 3.8L V6 aus dem Nissan GTR R35. 

Ich persönlich fahre im Alltag lieber einen Sauger... bei einem reinen Spaßauto wäre ich dann wohl eher für einen Turbo. Wobei ich Spaßauto und 1.4L/1.6L Turbomotor in Kombination ausschließen würde, da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem ollen 2L Sauger der mehr Leistung hat. 

PS: Motoren mit weniger als 2L Hubraum sollten verboten werden, Wankelmotoren mal ausgenommen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und warum hat VW denn überhaupt Motorenprobleme? Ich denke sie sind die besten? Kein Mensch sagt was wenn mal nen Motor hoch geht und jeder Hersteller hat seine kleinen Fehlkonstruktionen aber bei VW sind sie prozentual gesehen überdurchschnittlich hoch.


 
Hmm, Fehlkonstruktionen? Fallen mir spontan die Einzelzündspulen ein, die auch in aktuellen VW-Motoren (im 9N3 zB) zum Einsatz kommen, inzwischen bei Revision "F" sind und immer noch nicht länger als 15.000 bis 20.000 Kilometer zu halten scheinen wenn man Glück hat ... Die Hydrostößel sind auch sone Aktion, fangen bei vielen bei ~90.000 bis 120.000 schon an zu klackern im Stand. Ist bei mir zum Glück weg, sobald man ihn ~2km langsam warm gefahren hat. Ich bin gespannt auf den Winter, Stichwort: 1,4l 16V und dieses Öldruckproblem durch zugefrorene Entlüftungen ...
Naja, trotzdem würde ich mir wieder nen VW holen. Fühle ich mich irgendwie wohl drinn.


----------



## totovo (11. September 2012)

Das mit dem hohen Verbrauch scheint aber ein Tiguanspezifisches Problem zu sein, warum weiß ich nicht. Der 1,4; 1,6; 1,8 TSI im Passat ist im Durchschnitt bei etwas über 7L.

Ich meinte eher, ob du einen Vergleich zwischen einem aktuellen Toyota, Honda irgendwas mit ähnlicher Leitung und ähnlicher Fahrzeugklasse und einem aktuellen VW kennst, der die Aussage über die in deinen Augen extreme ineffiziens rechtfertigt^^

wenn ich mir den Toyota Avensis als Vergleich zum Passat auf der Seite anschaue, ist der Verbrauch in etwa der Selbe


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Haut einen aber auch nicht vom Hocker, dass sind gerade mal 0.8L im Sommer weniger als mein 2L Sauger braucht und das von Anno 1990.



Leergewicht? Mein kleiner dürfte mehr Masse zu schleppen haben, bzw die Reifenbreite ist da auch Ausschlaggebend. Außerdem, Turbo säuft wenn er Spaß macht.  Das höchste was ich hatte waren 8,8 Liter Durchschnitt nachdem wir in den Alpen durch die Serpentinen geheizt sind.



Riverna schrieb:


> Wobei ich es komisch finde das riedochs im Winter weniger verbraucht als im Sommer, bei mir ist es gerade anders rum... im Winter brauche ich ca 1L mehr als im Sommer. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das ich im Winter immer Kilo weise den Schnee vor meiner Front herschiebe.  Ich vermisse meinen Zwerg



Im Winter sind nur 17 Zoll 205er drauf und ich fahre langsamer. Im Sommer schleppe ich 18Zoll 235er mit mir rum. Da kommt eben wieder der kleine Hubraum zum tragen, der muss mehr ackern um die Masse zu beschleunigen.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, Fehlkonstruktionen? Fallen mir spontan die Einzelzündspulen ein, die auch in aktuellen VW-Motoren (im 9N3 zB) zum Einsatz kommen, inzwischen bei Revision "F" sind und immer noch nicht länger als 15.000 bis 20.000 Kilometer zu halten scheinen wenn man Glück hat ... Die Hydrostößel sind auch sone Aktion, fangen bei vielen bei ~90.000 bis 120.000 schon an zu klackern im Stand. Ist bei mir zum Glück weg, sobald man ihn ~2km langsam warm gefahren hat. Ich bin gespannt auf den Winter, Stichwort: 1,4l 16V und dieses Öldruckproblem durch zugefrorene Entlüftungen ...
> Naja, trotzdem würde ich mir wieder nen VW holen. Fühle ich mich irgendwie wohl drinn.



Mein 1.4er hat schon 3 Winter problemlos überstanden, selbst bei -25Grad. Ich kenne mehrere TSI die inzwischen die 100tkm überschritten haben, bis heute keiner dabei bei dem die Hydros klappern. Ein Freund fährt den 2.0 TSI als Firmenwagen, sprich bei fast jedem Start wird die Kiste mit Launchkontroll und danach mit dauer Vollgas und drehen bis an den Begrenzer gequält. Vor 2 Wochen hatte er 130tkm drauf, bisher keine nennenswerten Defekte. Inzwischen dürfte er die 140tkm erreicht haben.

Der 2. ist ein auf 310PS gechippter Scirocco R, hat inzwischen auch mehr als 100tkm drauf und wird nur geheizt (dank LPG). Motorprobleme: Keine.


----------



## XE85 (11. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> wenn ich mir den Toyota Avensis als Vergleich zum Passat auf der Seite anschaue, ist der Verbrauch in etwa der Selbe



Die Japaner erreichen das aber immer öfter mit wesentlich simplerer Technik - der Vergleich Tiguan vs. CX5 wurde ja schon genannt. Ähnlicher verbrauch der beim CX5 durch einen 2L Saugmotor erreicht wird wohingegen der Tiguan den extrem aufwendigen 1,4L Turbo/Kompressor TSI hat, und auch nicht besser ist. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Ein Freund fährt den 2.0 TSI als Firmenwagen...


 
Gut, der 2,0 ist wieder was anders, das ist ein reiner Turbomotor und scheint weniger anfällig zu sein.

mfg


----------



## Benie (11. September 2012)

Der 1.4 TSI von VW ist sicherlich kein Sparwunder aber es kommt dort natürlich auch auf die Fahrweise an.
Meine Freundin fährt mit meinem Golf VI 1.4 TSI 160PS auf 6,8L Durchschittsverbrauch, dabei kriecht sie aber auf der Autobahn mit 130km/h und in Ortschaften mit dem 6.Gang.

Ich schaffe das irgendwie nie und bin meistens bei 7,5 - 8L bei 160km/h Reisegeschwindigkeit und bei 230km/h ist Ende im Gelände.
Vielleicht sind Frauen ja doch feinfühliger - hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen 

Erstaunlich find ich das nen 140PS Diesel Passat CC vom Freund mit 5,5 - 6L auskommt und das bei 160km/h Durchschnitt


----------



## totovo (11. September 2012)

Ja gut, warum VW den Pumpe-Düse TDI eingestampft hat, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären...

Das war ein echt guter Motor mit wenig Verbrauch, wo liegen denn eigentlich konkret die Vorteile der CommonRail- Geschichte??


----------



## Zappaesk (11. September 2012)

Benie schrieb:


> Der 1.4 TSI von VW ist sicherlich kein Sparwunder aber es kommt dort natürlich auch auf die Fahrweise an.
> Meine Freundin fährt mit meinem Golf VI 1.4 TSI 160PS auf 6,8L Durchschittsverbrauch, dabei kriecht sie aber auf der Autobahn mit 130km/h und in Ortschaften mit dem 6.Gang.



Was spricht gegen den 6. Gang in ner Ortschaft? Solange der da noch rund läuft doch eigentlich gar nichts. Das bedeutet ja nur, dass man hier offenbar noch etwas Spreizung verschenkt hat 



Benie schrieb:


> Ich schaffe das irgendwie nie und bin meistens bei 7,5 - 8L bei 160km/h Reisegeschwindigkeit und bei 230km/h ist Ende im Gelände.
> Vielleicht sind Frauen ja doch feinfühliger - hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen
> 
> Erstaunlich find ich das nen 140PS Diesel Passat CC vom Freund mit 5,5 - 6L auskommt und das bei 160km/h Durchschnitt



160km/h im Schnitt? Eher nicht! Auf ner Autobahn, die auch nur die Spur von Verkehr zeigt wird man sich normalerweise sehr schwer tun Schnitt von über 130 tatsächlich zu realisieren und auf Dauer schon 2x nicht.



Riverna schrieb:


> Mal stelle sich nur vor... ein BMW M3 mit einem 3.8L V6 aus dem Nissan GTR R35.



Was stört dich am V8? Ich find den immer wieder beeindruckend, leider auch an der Tankstelle... Außerdem finde ich das Getriebe für den Normalbetrieb viel zu eng gestuft. Auf der Piste ist das i.O. aber da wird auch der vermutlich eher selten bewegt. Aber der Motor ist schon eine nette Maschine.


----------



## Mosed (11. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Das war ein echt guter Motor mit wenig Verbrauch, wo liegen denn eigentlich konkret die Vorteile der CommonRail- Geschichte??



- Mehrere Vor-, Haupt- und Nacheinspritzungen möglich (--> Bessere Gemischaufbereitung; Positive Effekte auf Abgasemissionen)
 - Einspritzzeitpunkte sind "beliebig" wählbar, da man nicht von einer Nockenwelle abhängig ist
- weniger Mechanik (keine PD-Nockenwelle, keine Kette)

Was mir dazu direkt ohne nachlesen einfällt.


----------



## 1821984 (11. September 2012)

Und günstigere Bauweise. Wenn man mal men neuen Zylinderkopf bei einem PD-Motor von VW brauch weis man warum.
Hochdruckpumpe usw.

Im allgemeinen wurde der Motor wieder eingestampft wegen der hohen Herstellungskosten. Der Kunde hat die hohen Kosten natürlich nur im Ansatz mitbekommen wenn mal was kaputt war. Wenn sie denn liefen waren es schon sehr lustige Motoren mit dem man auch Spass haben konnte trotz Diesel.

Nicht umsonst hatte man auf der AB manchmal seine Probleme dort mitzuhalten trotz mehr Leistung denn der Anzug war enorm für die geringe Leistung laut Papier.


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Leergewicht?



Laut Schein 1105 Kilo, dank größeren Felgen, bissi Innenraumzeug und Musik wird es wohl irgendwas um die 1150 Kilo sein. Das ist aber nur ein Schätzwert...



riedochs schrieb:


> Im Winter sind nur 17 Zoll 205er drauf und ich fahre langsamer. Im Sommer schleppe ich 18Zoll 235er mit mir rum. Da kommt eben wieder der kleine Hubraum zum tragen, der muss mehr ackern um die Masse zu beschleunigen.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso auf dem Koffer überhaupt 235er Reifen sind. Wieviel PS hast du? 160PS?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was stört dich am V8? Ich find den immer wieder beeindruckend, leider auch an der Tankstelle... Außerdem finde ich das Getriebe für den Normalbetrieb viel zu eng gestuft. Auf der Piste ist das i.O. aber da wird auch der vermutlich eher selten bewegt. Aber der Motor ist schon eine nette Maschine.



Mich stört am V8 gar nichts, aber das unglaubliche Tuningpotenzial vom GTR V6 ist aber einfach der pure Wahnsinn. Schwitzer holt da 1200PS raus... das 800PS Paket ist sogar recht günstig.


----------



## Neox (12. September 2012)

Wollen wir mal kurz zur F1 schwenken?

Was meint ihr, wird Hamilton zu Mercedes wechseln und Schumi aufhörn?


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir mal kurz zur F1 schwenken?
> 
> Was meint ihr, wird Hamilton zu Mercedes wechseln und Schumi aufhörn?



Keine Ahnung. Ich persönlich würde mich über einen Abschied von Schumacher freuen.


----------



## totovo (12. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich persönlich würde mich über einen Abschied von Schumacher freuen.


 
Der hat doch aber noch nicht genug verdient, wieder 
das gibt er doch in 2 Monaten wieder aus


----------



## XE85 (13. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> ...und Schumi aufhörn?



Ich glaube er hört auf. Warum: Weil er wie bei seinem ersten Abtreten wieder so um den heißen Brei herumredet - wenn er weiterfährt könnte er das ja kurz machen - ein anderes Team kommt ja sowiso nicht in Frage, also braucht er auch nicht pokern

mfg


----------



## ich558 (13. September 2012)

Zu seiner Verteidigung muss man aber sagen, dass er, wenn sein Mercedes nicht ständig den Geist aufgegeben hätte nachdem er in Qualifying recht ordentlich warm, bessere Platzierungen erreicht hätte.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. September 2012)

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Unmenge an €s fürs Auto auszugeben. Gestern habe ich Getriebespülüng machen lassen, dazu noch das Ding reseten lassen. Und weil ich dafür noch rund 270km fahren musste, habe ich etwa 35l Super verbraten. Und für den nächsten Sommer brauche ich neue Reifen.

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit diesen hier:
reifen.com - Markenreifen, Kompletträder und Felgen supergünstig | Reifen

oder diesen:
reifen.com - Markenreifen, Kompletträder und Felgen supergünstig | Reifen


----------



## 1821984 (14. September 2012)

Also den Toyo würde ich jetzt eher vertrauen als dem Vredestein. Warum weiß ich zwar nicht aber aus eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich dir sonst Hangkook empfehlen. Preiswert und trotzdem gut.

Aber was fährst du fürn Auto bei 225/60R18? Großen SUV oder Pick-Up?


----------



## Riverna (14. September 2012)

Da sein Getriebe Probleme zu machen scheint, tippe ich mal wertungsfrei auf einen amerikanischen Wagen...


----------



## ich558 (14. September 2012)

Kann nicht sein da wären 35l für 270km zu wenig


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Also den Toyo würde ich jetzt eher vertrauen als dem Vredestein. Warum weiß ich zwar nicht aber aus eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich dir sonst Hangkook empfehlen. Preiswert und trotzdem gut.



Bei der Größe habe ich leider so gut wie keine Auswahl. Im Moment stehen nur die Verlinkten und noch Pirelli (wesentlich teuerer) und Hankang oder so ähnlich.



1821984 schrieb:


> Aber was fährst du fürn Auto bei 225/60R18? Großen SUV oder Pick-Up?



Nein, ist nur ein Chrysler 300C.



Riverna schrieb:


> Da sein Getriebe Probleme zu machen scheint,  tippe ich mal wertungsfrei auf einen amerikanischen Wagen...


 
Stimmt. Zu dumm nur, dass in dem Wagen ein MB Getriebe drin steckt. Wenn es ein amerikanisches wäre, dann gäbe es auch keine Probleme.



ich558 schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein da wären 35l für 270km zu wenig


 
Mäßiger Verbrauch für einen Wagen dieses Kalibers.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. September 2012)

Ich melde mich mal aus dem fernen Las Vegas zu Wort....
Habe mir hier einen Dodge Challenger gemietet. Der Wagen sieht cool aus, macht auch Spaß. Aber seine 90er Jahre Limousinengene kann er nicht verheimlichen. Egal, für den Urlaub ein absolut cooles Auto  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mäßiger Verbrauch für einen Wagen dieses Kalibers.



sogar Saumäßig!


----------



## >ExX< (14. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal aus dem fernen Las Vegas zu Wort....
> Habe mir hier einen Dodge Challenger gemietet. Der Wagen sieht cool aus, macht auch Spaß. Aber seine 90er Jahre Limousinengene kann er nicht verheimlichen. Egal, für den Urlaub ein absolut cooles Auto  .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eines meiner Lieblingsautos
wie viel PS hat deiner?
Leider kann man das ESP nicht komplett ausschalten


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. September 2012)

Ist der 3,6er. Dürfte nicht viel haben, bzw. fühlt sich nicht nach viel an.
Ob ESP bschaltbar ist oder nicht ist im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr nicht gerade von belang.


----------



## >ExX< (14. September 2012)

ich würde kein Auto kaufen wo ich es nicht ganz abschalten kann.
Ok, bei einem Familienwagen wäre mir das egal, aber nicht bei einer Spaßmaschine


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. September 2012)

Wir sind hier in den USA, da zahlsrt du ein $75 Ticket wenn du 10 mls drüber bist. Da ist für mich das letzte Kriterium ob der Wagen schleudern darf oder nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich mehr Spaß am kontrollierten Fahren als am Schleudern habe.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ok, bei einem Familienwagen wäre mir das egal, aber nicht bei einer Spaßmaschine


 
Ein Challenger mit dem V6 ist sowieso keine Spaßmaschiene. Der Spaß fängt erst mit dem R/T an.


----------



## >ExX< (14. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ein Challenger mit dem V6 ist sowieso keine Spaßmaschiene. Der Spaß fängt erst mit dem R/T an.


 
SRT8 *hust*

wenn schon denn schon

ist ja zum glück nicht so teuer^^

@IT: Ja, auf der Straße ist es nicht von belang, aber wenn das so reagiert wie beim Mercedes G-Modell, dann gute Nacht


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. September 2012)

SRT ist natürlich noch besser, muss aber nicht sein, R/T reicht auch schon. Hat ja auch schon ordentliche 375PS. Wobei bei uns die Preise für beide fast gleich sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Hat ja auch schon ordentliche 375PS. Wobei bei uns die Preise für beide fast gleich sind.


 
Wenn du den mit Wandlerautomat fährst, dann fühlt es sich höchstens noch nach 175 PS an  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du den mit Wandlerautomat fährst, dann fühlt es sich höchstens noch nach 175 PS an  .


 
Und die Karre wiegt bestimmt auch ordentlich


----------



## Riverna (14. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Zu dumm nur, dass in dem Wagen ein MB Getriebe drin steckt.* Wenn es ein amerikanisches wäre, dann gäbe es auch keine Probleme*.


 
Der war gut  
Die Amis haben oft Getriebe Probleme... sehe ich doch am Fuhrpark von meinem Vater. Getriebeprobleme sind doch so ziemlich das häufigste Probleme von den man man so hört. Die Wandlergetriebe sind halt doch nicht so der Hit, müssen halt auch teilweise mit viel Drehmoment aushalten und die Technik der amerikanischen Getriebe ist aus der selben Zeit wie die Blattfedern und Starrachse


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und die Karre wiegt bestimmt auch ordentlich


 
Erstens das, zweitens haben die sehr lange Übersetzung. Da kann man auch nicht erwarten, dass die wie ein Corsa oder Polo mit 375PS abgehen. Aber für einen ungetunten 6er GTI reichts alle mal.



Riverna schrieb:


> Die Amis haben oft Getriebe  Probleme... sehe ich doch am Fuhrpark von meinem Vater. Getriebeprobleme  sind doch so ziemlich das häufigste Probleme von den man man so hört.  Die Wandlergetriebe sind halt doch nicht so der Hit



Das wird sich zeigen. Die Spülung hat jedenfalls erst mal Besserung gebracht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Erstens das, zweitens haben die sehr lange Übersetzung. Da kann man auch nicht erwarten, dass die wie ein Corsa oder Polo mit 375PS abgehen. Aber für einen ungetunten 6er GTI reichts alle mal.


 
Mit dem Fahrwerk und dem Getriebe würde ich mich nichtmal mit nem Polo GTi hier anlegen  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aber für einen ungetunten 6er GTI reichts alle mal.


 
Das wird schon sehr eng.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FpqHFVyGZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4ILFp-gRqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der 1. Gang im Challenger ist ja viel zu lang 

Edit:

Der Polo kann's auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDCIWh1S8gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und gegen einen Golf R sieht der Dodge kein Land mehr 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qyn3oXhpU7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. September 2012)

Es ging um den R/T bzw. SRT, nicht um den V6, der hat keine 375PS. Und was solche Videos angeht, da sucht man sich immer was passendes zusammen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2012)

Gibt es hier eigentlich noch mehr die es absolut lächerlich finden dass Citroen zur Zeit ziemlich aufwendig mit "technology" wirbt welche aus einem CD Radio und einer Klimaanlage besteht?


----------



## STSLeon (15. September 2012)

Kommt auf Radio und Klimaanlage an, wenn das Radio an meinem genervten Gesichtsausdruck erkennt, dass ich den aktuellen Song nicht mag und weiter springt, dann hat es ziemlich viel Technology 

Ansonsten sehe ich wenig Fern und daher auch sehr wenig Werbung, aber Technology bezieht bei mir auch Motor, Getriebe, Fahrwerk usw ein. Vielleicht sitzt da ja die überlegene Technik


----------



## Zoon (15. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du den mit Wandlerautomat fährst, dann fühlt es sich höchstens noch nach 175 PS an  .


 
Du bist ja den Sechszylinder gefahren, der zählt da drüben nicht umsonst als Luftpumpe. Dem wird wohl jeder allerwelts TDI mit 140 PS gefährlich, zumindest im Durchzug


----------



## Riverna (15. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> SRT ist natürlich noch besser, muss aber nicht sein, R/T reicht auch schon. Hat ja auch schon ordentliche 375PS. Wobei bei uns die Preise für beide fast gleich sind.


 
Amis sind trotzdem nicht für Beschleunigungsrennen gemacht, da verlieren sie eigentlich fast immer gegen schwächere Gegner. Ein Ami hat eben andere Vorzüge, die ein Golf, Polo und dergleichen nicht zu bieten hat, damit lebt ein Ami auch recht gut glaube ich. Den meisten wird es auch egal sein ob ihr Mustang oder Camaro keine Chance gegen einen Golf hat.


----------



## 1821984 (15. September 2012)

Dafür findest du bei deutschen Hersteller auch keine Autos, die sich wie ein Hemi anhören.

Der aktuelle Mustang spricht mich jetzt nicht wirklich an aber wenn ich den dicken dann höre muss ich doch grinsen.
Oder der einfache Dodge Ram SRT8. Immer wieder ein genuss diese Autos zu hören. Da ist mir das fast egal was der 1,4l Motor an Leistung erbringt.

Und bei etwas mehr Budget hat man mit der Corvette zur Not ein Auto was noch wirklich Sportwagenkarakter hat und das für den halben Preis im gegensatz zu Porsche und den anderen Hausfrauenautos hier. Und was die Corvette für das Geld leistet ist immer wieder eine Klatsche für die hochgelobten deutschen Autos.

Aber deutsche Autos müssen ja jedem gefallen und verlieren dadurch ihren Karakter. Und umso mehr High-Tech drinnen ist umso schneller geht es immer wieder kaputt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Amis sind trotzdem nicht für  Beschleunigungsrennen gemacht, da verlieren sie eigentlich fast immer  gegen schwächere Gegner. Ein Ami hat eben andere Vorzüge, die ein Golf,  Polo und dergleichen nicht zu bieten hat, damit lebt ein Ami auch recht  gut glaube ich. Den meisten wird es auch egal sein ob ihr Mustang oder  Camaro keine Chance gegen einen Golf hat.



Ja das stimmt schon, wenn die schwächer motorisierten Leichtgewichte sind. Trotz 340PS und 525Nm würde ein Golf VI R oder Golf V R32 mich locker abhängen, aber auf keinem Fall ein GTi - nicht auf einer Geraden beim Beschleunigen. Es sind zwar fast 2t Masse, aber 525Nm wuchten eben so einiges nach vorn. Ich hatte vor dem 300C selber einen Type R EP3 und weiß daher, dass es durchaus Szenarien gibt, wo der 300C alt aussehen würde, aber wie du schon sagtest: Das interessiert mich nicht, ob ich von irgendwas überholt werde. Seit ich den 300C fahre, lasse ich das auch gerne zu. Das erstaunliche an der Sache ist aber, dass selbst wenn ich will dass mich einer überholt und absichtlich vom Gas gehe, machen die das sehr oft nicht. Als ich noch vor 13 Jahren einen Ford Escort 1,6 gefahren bin, war das ganz anders.



1821984 schrieb:


> Oder der einfache Dodge Ram SRT8.


 
Der RAM ist ein SRT10, aber sonst gebe ich dir Recht - sehe alles genau so.


----------



## Mosed (15. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Dafür findest du bei deutschen Hersteller auch keine Autos, die sich wie ein Hemi anhören.


 
Leider ist das (der Klang) neben Karosseriedesign auch alles was die Amis können. Der Motor taugt nichts (außer halt der Klang), das Fahrwerk taugt nichts und der Innenraum... 

Herje. Es gibt von Außen sehr schöne US-Fahrzeuge (Mustang z.B.), aber wenn man die Tür aufmacht kann man nur noch schreiend wegrennen. 

Ich kenne natürlich nicht alle aktuellen US-Fahrzeuge, aber was ich auf der letzten IAA so gesehen habe... Wobei Chevrolet auf einem guten Weg ist.


----------



## Riverna (15. September 2012)

Wie gesagt einen Besitzer von einem amerikanischen Fahrzeug interessiert es herzlich wenig, denn die meisten Besitzer fahren ihr Auto nicht einfach so. Für viele ist es ein gewisser Lebensstil und der lebt nicht durch Beschleunigung oder Kraft, die Autos haben ein ganz eingenen Charm, da kommt ein Golf oder Corsa auch mit 800PS nicht dran vorbei. Ich mag die Amikisten, auch wenn ich mehr auf die alten stehe


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Motor taugt nichts


 
Was stimmt den mit dem Motor nicht?


----------



## 1821984 (15. September 2012)

Warum taugt der Motor nichts? Nur weil er ein untenliegende Nockenwelle hat und bei 7l Hubraum knapp 14Liter Sprit haben will. Zeig mir nen Europäisches High-Tech-Produkt was bei gleicher Leistung weniger Verbraucht. 
Der Innenraum ist immer ein beliebtes Thema, aber ich finde das ein BMW zum Kotzen ist. VW/Audi herje was soll daran toll sein. Nur weil es vielleicht besser verarbeitet ist (das stimmt wohl) sieht es nicht gleich schöner aus, aber das bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen ob schön oder nicht.

Ein Audi fährt sich bestimmt angenehmer aber will ich das bei einem Auto was über 500PS hat? Wenn ja muss ich lieber bei S8/S63AMG oder so schauen (und das doppelte ausgeben) aber in der Regel wissen die Menschen die sich so ein Auto kaufen auch was sie wollen. Und ein Auto was alles toll kann hat keinen Karakter mehr. Es ist quasi von elektronischen (nicht abschaltbaren) Helfern zugepflastert und jeder individuellen Stärken und Schwächen beraubt. Sellenlose Spielzeuge halt. Ein Auto dem ich nicht nachtrauern würde wenn er kaputt ist.

Und wenn man einem "tollen" Auto nicht nachtrauert, na dann was es doch eher langweilig. Auch tolle Autos haben ihre Eigenheiten und sind manchmal zum Kotzen aber sie haben Karakter und brauchen eine gewisse Aufmerksamkeit und sind vielleicht auch mal von Grund auf Böse aber genau das ist es. Es ist ein Auto was nicht nach 5 Tagen wie jedes davor gefahrene Auto ist. Ein Auto wo man sich nach 3 Jahren immer noch freut wenn man sich in den Sitz fallen lässt oder ggf. hoch klettern muss.

Riverna weiß was ich mein. Meinem MX-5 trauere ich immer noch hinterher aber ich wollte endlich ein Vernünftiges Auto fahren. Er fährt und fährt und fährt aber das Autofahren an sich ist einfach naja langweilig geworden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. September 2012)

Eine modifizierte Z06 muss aber mit einem 997 Turbo ganz schön kämpfen, trotz 80PS mehr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rebV7HHXwGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (15. September 2012)

Haben doch beide 500 ps wenn ich richtig geschaut habe?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Haben doch beide 500 ps wenn ich richtig geschaut habe?


 
In der Videobeschreibung steht:



> Chevrolet Corvette Z06 Stage 2 ~560 HP
> Porsche 911 Turbo PDK (Stock)


----------



## >ExX< (15. September 2012)

Im video sieht man bei beiden im roten feld 500hp stehen, vielleicht ist das nur eine klassenangabe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> [...]vielleicht ist das nur eine klassenangabe.


 
Schätze ich, da die Z06 serienmäßig schon 513PS hat. Die haben die sicher nicht gedrosselt


----------



## >ExX< (15. September 2012)

Stimmt, das wäre ziemlich sinnlos


----------



## Zappaesk (16. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind zwar fast 2t Masse, aber 525Nm wuchten eben so einiges nach vorn.



Du weist aber schon, das bei einer Beschleunigung die Leistung entscheidend ist, nicht die Arbeit?!


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> *Der Motor taugt nichts* (außer halt der Klang)...


 
Nun bin ich auf eine Erklärung gespannt wieso das so ist, und vorallem würde mich interessieren was andere Hersteller insbesondere die deutschen da besser können. 

Die Motoren sind meiner Meinung nach besser als alles was man von VW,BMW und Co bekommt. Die Motoren haben einen sehr großen Hubraum und bieten wenig Leistung, dass ist für die Zuverlässigkeit das absolut beste. Die Motoren halten ewig auch wenn sie nicht die meiste Leistung auf die Straße bringen, aber das interessiert eh keinen Menschen. Der Chevy von meinem Vater hat 5.7L bei 211PS, der Crysler meiner Mutter hat 3.5L und 211PS und mein Motor hat 2.0L und 190PS. Nun rate mal welcher von den Motoren wohl am Ende die meisten Kilometer runterspulen würde.


----------



## 1821984 (16. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eine modifizierte Z06 muss aber mit einem 997 Turbo ganz schön kämpfen, trotz 80PS mehr



Dafür kannste eine Corvette kaputt fahren und kannst dir trotzdem ne zweite holen oder eine Corvette für schönes Wetter und nen Kleinwagen fürn Alltag.
Für mich spielt der Preis auch immer eine gewisse Rolle

Und wenn Porsche könnte würden sie auch mehr Hubraum fahren aber der Platz ist einfach nicht da. Woran das wohl liegt?
Und wenn man doch die gleiche Preisklasse halbwegs anstreben will gibt es immer noch die ZR1. Da hat man dann auch halbwegs gleiche Vorraussetzungen (beide sind Aufgeladen).


----------



## Mosed (16. September 2012)

Die Motoren taugen in der Hinsicht nichts, dass es völlig veraltete Motorentechnik ist. 211 PS aus 5,7 Liter... Sagt doch schon alles. Der Verbrauch dürfte auch entsprechend sein.

Kann schon sein, dass die Motoren länger halten, muss aber nicht. Hängt ja auch von den Werkstoffen und der Beschichtung ab. Die hochaufgeladenen Motoren halten ja auch "mehrere" 100.000 km (der Turbolader mag mal getauscht werden müssen, ja).




			
				zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Du weist aber schon, das bei einer Beschleunigung die Leistung entscheidend ist, nicht die Arbeit?!



Leistung ist ja genau genommen nur ein Rechenwert. Ergibt sich aus Drehzahl und Drehmoment. Da das Drehzahlband bei PKW-Motoren recht fix ist, ist (auf Motorenseite) nur noch das Drehmoment entscheident.

Und Leistung ist Arbeit pro Zeit...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Dafür kannste eine Corvette kaputt fahren und kannst dir trotzdem ne zweite holen oder eine Corvette für schönes Wetter und nen Kleinwagen fürn Alltag.
> Für mich spielt der Preis auch immer eine gewisse Rolle
> 
> Und wenn Porsche könnte würden sie auch mehr Hubraum fahren aber der Platz ist einfach nicht da. Woran das wohl liegt?
> Und wenn man doch die gleiche Preisklasse halbwegs anstreben will gibt es immer noch die ZR1. Da hat man dann auch halbwegs gleiche Vorraussetzungen (beide sind Aufgeladen).


 
Trotzdem würde ich einen Porsche bevorzugen, da der Heckmotor schon einzigartig ist und ganz andere Fahrwerte als ein Frontmotor Fahrzeug aufweist und ohne Probleme auch im Alltag zu bewegen ist. Die Corvette ist sicher kein schlechtes Auto, jedoch wäre mir die zu aufdringlich und der Innenraum sieht für die Preisklasse nicht gerade hochwertig aus


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die Motoren taugen in der Hinsicht nichts, dass es völlig veraltete Motorentechnik ist. 211 PS aus 5,7 Liter... Sagt doch schon alles. Der Verbrauch dürfte auch entsprechend sein.


 
Cool dann habe ich also den besten Motor hier Thread deiner Meinung nach, den ich dürfte von allen Saugmotoren hier die meiste Leistung aus dem Hubraum holen (ca 210PS bei 2L ohne Aufladung)... ist doch Blödsinn. Fahr mal einen 5.7L V8 mit 200PS und fahr mal einen VW 1.4L mit 200PS und dann sag nochmal die alten Amimotoren taugen nix. Was richtige Rotze ist sind dieser downsize Mist auf den alle deutschen Hersteller nun abfahren... 1.4L 160PS so fährt der Koffer am Ende dann auch. Dazu noch quadro Registeraufladung mit 20 Turboladern in Reihenschaltung für jeden Bereich des Drehzahlbandes einen. Die amerikaner verbauen alte Technik das ist absolut richtig, ich persönlich bin auch kein Fan von Starrachse und Blattfedern, aber gegen die Motoren kann man überhaupt nichts sagen. Und das Vorurteil das die alten Motoren Spritsaufen wie ein Loch kommt von Leuten, die es einfach nicht besser wissen. 

Der Chevy G20 von meinem Dad hat ein Leergewicht !! von 2500 Kilo und bewegt das Teil trotzdem mit 15L E85 (ohne Umrüstung). Der Verbrauch wäre bei einem Motor aus Deutschland mit Sicherheit nicht niedriger.... 

Dont touch a running system, dass trifft auch auf alte Motorentechnik zu. Solange die Hightech-Produkte der europäischen Hersteller nicht besser sind, wird es in den Staaten auch kein Umdenken geben. Wieso sollten sie auch?

Corvette kann man mit einem Porsche kaum vergleichen... bring Beispielweise einen R35 zu Schwitzer kauf das 1200PS Kit und du fährst dem Porsche schwarze Streifen auf die Motorhaube und hast trotzdem weniger bezahlt. Porsche ist der Golf für reiche, für mich strahlt der keinerlei Faszination aus. Vorallem seid wann ist eine Corvette ein frontangetriebenes Fahrzeug?


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem seid wann ist eine Corvette ein frontangetriebenes Fahrzeug?


Front*motor* ist nicht gleich Front*antrieb*.
Wobei die Corvette aber ein (Front-)Mittelmotor Konzept sein dürfte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Fahr mal einen 5.7L V8 mit 200PS und fahr mal einen VW 1.4L mit 200PS und dann sag nochmal die alten Amimotoren taugen nix.



Solche Hubraum-Motoren taugen tatsächlich nicht viel. Die Fahrleistungen sind unterirdisch. Der Verbrauch im Verhältniss astronomisch.
Der Dodge Town and Country mit dem 3,6er Motor kommt auf 16.8 mpg, lustigerweise im Challenger noch weniger weit. Wenn ich hier mit meinem S5 mit max. 65 mph fahren würde, dürfte es einen neuen persönlichen Rekord geben.



Riverna schrieb:


> Was richtige Rotze ist sind dieser downsize Mist auf den alle deutschen Hersteller nun abfahren... 1.4L 160PS so fährt der Koffer am Ende dann auch.



Ich bin zwar kein Fan von solch kleinen Motörchen. Aber die Dinger fahren sich extrem gut. Der 1,4er wirkt subjektiv wie ein 2,5 Liter Sauger, verbraucht bei gemischter Fahrweise aber eben nur wie ein kleiner Motor.

Das hat nur mit "deutsch" nicht so viel zu tun. Da z.B. hier in den USA auch Ford ganz vorne dabei ist und 2 Liter Turbomotoren mit ca. 240 PS auch in großen SUVs verbaut. So wird auch der neue Mustang diesen Motor wohl als neue Basismotorisierung erhalten. Ebenso haben auch die Franzosen und Italiener die Vorzüge erkannt. Selbst die Japaner und Koreaner werfen langsam ihren Kopierer an, verzeihung, haben die Vorzüge erkannt  .



Riverna schrieb:


> Dont touch a running system, dass trifft auch auf alte Motorentechnik zu. Solange die Hightech-Produkte der europäischen Hersteller nicht besser sind, wird es in den Staaten auch kein Umdenken geben. Wieso sollten sie auch?



Zum einen heißt es wohl eher: "Never change a winning Team" und zum anderen ist die Aussage wie zuvor dargelegt inhaltlich falsch. Denn das Umdenken hat hier schon vor Jahren begonnen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon, das bei einer Beschleunigung die Leistung entscheidend ist, nicht die Arbeit?!


 
Nein, das wäre mir neu. Wann wurde denn diese physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeit entdeckt?

Nur weil Drehmoment die gleiche Maßeinheit hat (Nm) wie mechanische Arbeit, ist es nicht mit mechanischer Arbeit gleichzusetzen. Und wer ein wenig im Physikunterricht aufgepasst hat, weiß dass Kraft (und zwar ausschließlich Kraft) die jene Größe ist, die für Beschleunigung einer Masse verantwortlich ist.

Zur Errinerung:

a = F/m (linear)
α = M/J (rotierend)

Zum Video Corvette vs Porsche:

Warum steht bei solchen Diskussionen immer nur der Motor im Mittelpunkt? Es gibt da unzählige Faktoren, die bei solchen Rennen entscheident sind:

- Motor (klar)
- Getriebeübersetzung
- Luftwiderstand
- Masse der Farzeuge
- Reaktionsvermögen der Fahrer
- ja, sogar der Reifenquerschnitt spielt eine Rolle

Und ich könnte noch lange so weiter machen.

@ Elementardrache

also mein 5,7l Hemi hat 340PS und nicht 211. Was aber völlig irrelevant ist, da Hubraum des Motors (nicht aufgeladen) ja sowieso nur unmittelbaren Einfluss auf Drehmoment hat, nicht auf die Leistung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und wer ein wenig im Physikunterricht aufgepasst hat, weiß dass Kraft (und zwar ausschließlich Kraft) die jene Größe ist, die für Beschleunigung verantwortlich ist.


 
Blöderweise aber die Kraft am Rad und nicht am Motor. Und solange Autos oftmals sogar serienmässig über Getriebe verfügen ist die Aussage über das Motordrehmoment nicht zielführend bei der Bewertung eines Fahrzeugs nach den Beschleunigungsfähigkeiten.


----------



## Neox (16. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Blöderweise aber die Kraft am Rad und nicht am Motor. Und solange Autos oftmals sogar serienmässig über Getriebe verfügen ist die Aussage über das Motordrehmoment nicht zielführend bei der Bewertung eines Fahrzeugs nach den Beschleunigungsfähigkeiten.


 
 Da spricht mir jemand aus der Seele 

Wegen Downsizing: Ich find es gar nicht übel. Warum immer 6L+ und 12 Zylinder? 
F1 Motoren haben auch nur 2,4l V8, gut drehen bis 18000 die Dinger.. .. ziemlich blöder Vergleich.
Nein, aber diese 2,0 TSI Dinger mit Doppelturbo sind schon brauchbar, auch wenn die auch ne ganze Menge Sprit saufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Nein, aber diese 2,0 TSI Dinger mit Doppelturbo sind schon brauchbar, auch wenn die auch ne ganze Menge Sprit saufen.


 
Wobei es den 2 Liter TSi momentan nur mit einem Turbo gibt was aber auch für über 270 PS gut ist.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. September 2012)

Selbsverständlich ist es die jene Kraft, die am Rad anliegt auch die, die für Beschleunigung verantwortlich ist. Aber es ist immer die Kraft. Was wiederum meiner vorherigen Aussage in keinem Punkt wiederspricht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Selbsverständlich ist es die jene Kraft, die am Rad anliegt auch die, die für Beschleunigung verantwortlich ist. Aber es ist immer die Kraft. Was wiederum meiner vorherigen Aussage in keinem Punkt wiederspricht.


 
Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Nur vielfach wird der Irrglaube gefördert das ein hohes Motordrehmoment per se für gute Fahrleistungen steht und eben das ist halt falsch.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Front*motor* ist nicht gleich Front*antrieb*.
> Wobei die Corvette aber ein (Front-)Mittelmotor Konzept sein dürfte.


 
Tatsächlich habe ich es falsch gelesen  Ändert aber nichts daran das eine Corvette und Porsche nicht wirklich vergleichbar sind, dafür sind die Preise zu unterschiedlich. Man vergleicht auch keinen Bentley und einen Golf und beschwert sich dann über die schlechte Haptik des Golfes.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht behauptet.


 
Ok. Nur da du den Satz mit "_Blöderweise..._" angefangen hast, dachte ich, dass du damit nicht einverstanden bist.

Was Downsizing betrifft, da werfe ich einfach mal eine Behauptung in den Raum, die ich nicht belegen kann, aber übezeugt bin, dass sie stimmt: Downsizing dient nur dem Zweck, in bestimmten Betriebszuständen CO2 Ausstoß niedrieg zu halten. Dynamisch und Verbrauchstechnisch werden sich Autos gleicher Gewichtsklasse mit einem normalen modernen Sauger und einem aufgeladenem downgesizten Motor gleicher Leistung, höchstens um einen niedrigen, einstelligen Prozentsatz unterscheiden, zu Gunsten des downgesizten. Der Rest ist reine Propaganda der Hersteller und der Politik, um den Konsum aufrechtzuerhalten. Aber ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, wenn Argumente stimmen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dynamisch und Verbrauchstechnisch werden sich Autos gleicher Gewichtsklasse mit einem normalen modernen Sauger und einem aufgeladenem downgesizten Motor gleicher Leistung, höchstens um einen niedrigen, einstelligen Prozentsatz unterscheiden, zu Gunsten des downgesizten. Der Rest ist reine Propaganda der Hersteller und der Politik, um den Konsum aufrechtzuerhalten. Aber ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, wenn Argumente stimmen.


 
Das stimmt natürlich. Downsizing erhöht den Wirkungsgrad absolut betrachtet um wenige Prozentpunkte. In Kombination mit der geänderten Charakteristik sind erstaunliche Alltagsverbräuche realisierbar. Aber wer nur auf der letzten Rille fährt, dem bleiben eben nur die wenigen Prozentpunkte an Wirkungsgradverbesserung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. September 2012)

Da ich bis jetzt noch nicht ein einziges mal einen aufgeladenen Benziner gefahren habe, sollte ich vielleicht mal zu einem Händler gehen und es ausprobieren, irgendein Auto mit aufgepustetem Modelbaumotor fahren. Mal schauen ob ich irgendwelche Vorteile erzielen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Da ich bis jetzt noch nicht ein einziges mal einen aufgeladenen Benziner gefahren habe, sollte ich vielleicht mal zu einem Händler gehen und es ausprobieren, irgendein Auto mit aufgepustetem Modelbaumotor fahren. Mal schauen ob ich irgendwelche Vorteile erzielen kann.


 
Aufgeladen muss nicht zwingend Hubraumschwach bedeuten. Fahr doch mal einen Camaro ZL1 oder einen SL63 AMG aktueller Machart.
Aber selbst die "normalen" Motoren mit zwei oder drei Liter Hubraum und Aufladung fühlen sich erstaunlich gut an. Was man am "virtuellen" Hubraum erkennt. Ein normaler Saug-Otto hat ca. 100 Nm pro Liter Hubraum. Wenn du einen 2 Liter Turbo mit 350 Nm fährst wirkt es eben so, als würde man einen 3,5 Liter Sauger fahren.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2012)

Hast eigentlich nichts verpasst, ich finde Sauger mit gleicher Leistung wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren. Alleine das ständige kalt fahren geht mir aufn Keks.


----------



## Mosed (16. September 2012)

Welches kalt-fahren? Meinst du damit, dass es für den Turbolader ungesund sein soll, wenn man nach einer Vollastfahrt sofort den Motor ausmacht (also z.B. Vollgas auf der Autobahn --> Raststätte und Motor aus).
Ich denke, dass es für einen Saugmotor auch nicht gesund ist, so gefahren zu werden. Auch da wird es besser sein, ein paar km ruhiger zu fahren, bevor man den Motor ausmacht. (Auch wenn es da weniger kritisch ist)

Aber so oder so werden 99,9% der Fahrer auf sowas kein Stück achten und scheint jetzt nicht auffällig oft zu Probleme zu führen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

Da die wenigsten Leute unmittelbar an einer Autobahn wohnen und sowieso zwangsweise zum Schluß die letzten Kilometer gemässigt bis Nachhause fahren müssen, reden wir hier über eine sehr theoretische Größe.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Hast eigentlich nichts verpasst, ich finde Sauger mit gleicher Leistung wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren. Alleine das ständige kalt fahren geht mir aufn Keks.


Wer nicht gerade einen 20+ Jahre alten Exoten mit Turbo fährt tut so etwas auch nicht. Trotzdem gibt es deutlich weniger ausgefallene Motoren als du zu glauben scheinst.

Entspannt gefahren fühlt sich zumindest mein Turbo schlicht wie mehr Hubraum an. Nur wenn man durchtritt hat er bei ca. 2400RPM das Bedürfnis Fahrradfahrer zu erlegen. Das kann man aber auch dem Frontantrieb ankreiden .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aufgeladen muss nicht zwingend Hubraumschwach bedeuten. Fahr doch mal einen Camaro ZL1 oder einen SL63 AMG aktueller Machart.


 
Das würde nur zu gern. Aber wer lässt mich sowas fahren? Ein Händler bestimmt nicht, wen er weiß, dass ich das Teil nicht kaufe.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber selbst die "normalen" Motoren mit zwei oder drei Liter Hubraum und Aufladung fühlen sich erstaunlich gut an. Was man am "virtuellen" Hubraum erkennt. Ein normaler Saug-Otto hat ca. 100 Nm pro Liter Hubraum. Wenn du einen 2 Liter Turbo mit 350 Nm fährst wirkt es eben so, als würde man einen 3,5 Liter Sauger fahren.


 
Mag sein, aber mir geht es gerade um die Hubraumschwachen. Vergleich der normal motorisierten Autos, was heißt: Z.B. 2l Sauger mit 150PS vs 1,4l aufgeladen mit etwa gleichen Leistung. Und wenn der 1,4er dann dynamischer und trotzdem sparsamer ist, hat er gewonnen. Aber genau das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weshalb ich das auch gerne selbst testen will. Mal sehen, ob meine Behauptung bestätigt oder widerlegt wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Leistung ist ja genau genommen nur ein Rechenwert. Ergibt sich aus Drehzahl und Drehmoment. Da das Drehzahlband bei PKW-Motoren recht fix ist, ist (auf Motorenseite) nur noch das Drehmoment entscheident.
> 
> Und Leistung ist Arbeit pro Zeit...



Interessanter Ansatz, leider hanebüchen! 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre mir neu. Wann wurde denn diese physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeit entdeckt?



Schön, dass du noch was dazulernen kannst! Diese Gesetzmäßigkeit ist jedenfalls schon recht alt: 

P=F*V -> Darin ist eigentlich alles beschrieben. Bei Anfahrvorgängen siehts ein wenig anders aus, da gibts mit der Formel eine kleine Unstetigkeit  Aber sonst stimmts!

Zur Erklärung, bei einer gegebenen Geschwindigkeit ist die Kraftkomponente, die zum Beschleunigen zur Verfügung steht einzig und alleine von der Leistung abhängig. Die Arbeit bzw. das Drehmoment (physikalisch übrigens leicht ineinander überführbar) spielen hier überhaupt keine Rolle. Natürlich ließe sich das Drehmoment T in die Formel einbauen, dann aber nur zusammen mit der Drehzahl n... Ein Teufelskreis 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nur weil Drehmoment die gleiche Maßeinheit hat (Nm) wie mechanische Arbeit, ist es nicht mit mechanischer Arbeit gleichzusetzen. Und wer ein wenig im Physikunterricht aufgepasst hat, weiß dass Kraft (und zwar ausschließlich Kraft) die jene Größe ist, die für Beschleunigung einer Masse verantwortlich ist.



Offenbar hast du in Physik nur die Hälfte mitbekommen und den Rest verschlafen?! Natürlich ist die Kraft verantwortlich, aber wieviel Kraft bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit zur Verfügung steht hängt nur von der Leistung ab (s.o.).


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Vergleich der normal motorisierten Autos, was heißt: Z.B. 2l Sauger mit 150PS vs 1,4l aufgeladen mit etwa gleichen Leistung. *Und wenn der 1,4er dann dynamischer und trotzdem sparsamer ist, hat er gewonnen*. Aber genau das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weshalb ich das auch gerne selbst testen will. Mal sehen, ob meine Behauptung bestätigt oder widerlegt wird.


 
Genau das ist der Fall.
Während 2 Liter Saugmotoren relativ phlegmatisch sind und überhaupt erst etwas Leistung bei relativ hohen Drehzahlen abgeben, liefert ein Aufgeladener Zwerg mit 1,4 bis 1,6 Liter Hubraum schon knapp über Leerlauf relativ viel Drehmoment, was automatisch bedeutet mehr Leistung.
Ich persönlich fand den 2 Liter im TT ganz gut. Der lieferte bei 2.000 Upm schon mehr Leistung als viele 2 Liter Sauger bei 4.000 Upm. Insofern hatte man, in Relation betrachtet, Kraft in jeder Lebenslage.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. September 2012)

Aufgeladene Benzinmotoren fahren sich wesentlich entspannter und schaltfauler als Saugmotoren gleicher oder sogar höherer Leistung. Das hohe Drehmoment bei geringer Drehzahl lässt einen subjektiv an eine wesentlich höhere Leistung glauben. Dieselmotoren haben da eine ähnliche Charakteristik untenrum Dampf, der Benziner hat halt dann obenrum auch noch Drehzahl und fährt dann eben auch nochmal mit extra Bums. 

Sauger haben untenrum halt nix und benötigen immer etwas mehr Drehzahl. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man mit einem aufgeladenen Motor einen z.T. erheblich besseren Verbrauch herausfährt. Da ist der Wirkungsgradvorteil nicht der Hauptgrund - wobei der in Zukunft stärker kommende Verzicht auf den einen oder anderen Zylinder natürlich auch die Reibung runter bringt - sondern schlicht das Drehzahlniveau.

Ob einem die Motorcharakteristik gefällt ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich finde aber z.B. einen 335i im Alltag wesentlich harmonischer und angenehmer zu fahren als einen M3. Der hat zwar mehr Dampf, aber eben nur obenrum, da mag ich aber meist nicht hindrehen, sondern entspannt "ohne" Drehzahl beschleunigen. Der nächste M3 wird da anders sein und der aktuelle M5 fährt sich wie ein Diesel (der BMW M Mann, dem ich das gesagt habe hat kurz gezuckt, mir dann aber Recht gegeben). Das ist nicht despektierlich gemeint, aber wenn man die Leistungskurve anseht einfach Fakt!


----------



## Mosed (16. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz, leider hanebüchen!


 
Was soll daran hanebüchen sein? Die aktuell anliegende Leistung eines Motors errechnet sich aus aktueller Drehzahl und aktuell anliegendem Drehmoment. Um z.B. bei 2000 rpm mehr Leistung aus dem Motor zu erhalten, kann man also nur das Drehmoment erhöhen.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll daran hanebüchen sein? Die aktuelle Leistung eines Motors errechnet sich aus aktueller Drehzahl und aktuell anliegendem Drehmoment. Um z.B. bei 2000 rpm mehr Leistung aus dem Motor zu erhalten, kann man also nur das Drehmoment erhöhen.



Schreib mir die Formel bitte mal
Auf


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Schreib mir die Formel bitte mal
> Auf


 
Vereinfacht:

Drehzahl x Drehmoment / 9550


----------



## Mosed (16. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Schreib mir die Formel bitte mal


 
Die Praxisformel lautet: P = (M * n) / 9550
Dabei M in Nm; n in U/min und P direkt als kW.

Edit: ITpassion war schneller.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> P=F*V -> Darin ist eigentlich alles beschrieben.



Den Zusammenhang kenne ich, aber was hat er mit Beschleunigung zu tun? Und überhaupt ist ein Autoantrieb bis zum Punkt wo der Reifen die Staße berührt eine rotierende Maschiene, oder nicht?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Arbeit bzw. das Drehmoment (physikalisch übrigens leicht ineinander überführbar)


 
Das würde ich gerne sehen, wenns keine Umstände macht.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Vereinfacht:
> 
> Drehzahl x Drehmoment / 9550



Naja es geht doch aber darum, ob die nennleistung eines Motors früher, also bei weniger Drehzahl, oder später erreicht wird. Wenn man 2 Motoren mit 180kw nebeneinander stellt, der eine bei 3000rpm die 180kw erreicht, der andere bei 5000, ist der erste Motor besser.

Übrigens ist die mechanische Arbeit das Drehmoment. Kann man in jedem Physikbuch nachlesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Wenn man 2 Motoren mit 180kw nebeneinander stellt, der eine bei 3000rpm die 180kw erreicht, der andere bei 5000, ist der erste Motor besser.


 
Was halt bezogen auf die Beschleunigung fehlt ist die Zeitachse. Wenn der eine Motor wesentlich schneller die 5.000 Upm erreicht, ist er dennoch schneller im Saft als der Motor der die Leistung vermeintlich früher hat.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Was halt bezogen auf die Beschleunigung fehlt ist die Zeitachse. Wenn der eine Motor wesentlich schneller die 5.000 Upm erreicht, ist er dennoch schneller im Saft als der Motor der die Leistung vermeintlich früher hat.



Das war für meinen Vergleich eigentlich vrraussetzung, dass die 5k rpm gleich schnell erreicht sind. Wollte auch keine Fakten auf den Kopf stellen, Sondern nur sagen, dass 180kw nicht 180kw ist ;P


----------



## Zappaesk (16. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Was soll daran hanebüchen sein? Die aktuell anliegende Leistung eines Motors errechnet sich aus aktueller Drehzahl und aktuell anliegendem Drehmoment. Um z.B. bei 2000 rpm mehr Leistung aus dem Motor zu erhalten, kann man also nur das Drehmoment erhöhen.


 
Richtig, alternativ kann man auch die Drehzahl erhöhen, aber dass das Beschleunigungsvermögen eines Autos vom Drehmoment abhängt ersehe ich aus dieser Darstellung nicht. Zumal ich weiß, dass es falsch ist.

Jetzt mal unabhängig von den Formeln. Wenn das so wäre, dann wäre ein 2l (Turbo)Diesel einem vergleichbaren Auto mit Benziner und einem 3,5l Saugmotor beschleunigungsmäßig gleichwertig oder sogar über... In Realität wird aber der Diesel mit seinen vlt. 170PS gegen einen 250 - 300PS Benziner trotz des Drehmomentvorteils doch stark unterlegen sein. Komischerweise ergibt sich beim Diesel dafür ein praktisch identischer Wert zu einem 170PS Benziner...  



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang kenne ich, aber was hat er mit Beschleunigung zu tun?



Daraus lässt sich bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit die Kraft herleiten, die bei einer gegebenen Leistung (u.a. zum Beschleunigen) zur Verfügung steht:

F=P/V -> die Kraft wiederum die beschleunigt dein Auto, wobei man natürlich die diversen Widerstände abziehen muss (Reibung, Luftwiderstand,...)

Das Drehmoment (also die Arbeit) spielt hier gar keine direkte Rolle. Nur zusammen mit einer Drehzahl wird das ganze auch verwertbar. Leistung errechnet sich dann übrigens so: 

P= 2*pi*n*T -> alles in SI Einheiten, dann passts!



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und überhaupt ist ein Autoantrieb bis zum Punkt wo der Reifen die Staße berührt eine rotierende Maschiene, oder nicht?



Der Zusammenhang ist elementar und ist unabhängig von translatorischer oder rotatorischer Bewegung. Physikalisch ist das völlig egal.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne sehen, wenns keine Umstände macht.



Steht in jedem Physikbuch drin. Die gemeinsame Einheit J sollte es auch verdeutlichen. Das ganze lässt sich auch noch in Kalorien umrechnen wenn man mag...


----------



## >ExX< (16. September 2012)

Wenn ich Drehmoment haben will, kauf ich mir ein elektrokarren


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wenn ich Drehmoment haben will, kauf ich mir ein elektrokarren


 
Aber das was derzeit angeboten wird liegt meilenweit hinter dem was man im Verbrennungsmotor-Bereich bekommt. Liegt wohl daran das die Akkus derzeit Kapzitäten haben, dagegen wirkt ein 5 Liter Reservekanister wie Antimaterie  .


----------



## Low (16. September 2012)

Idiot auf A6 - YouTube

passt zwar nicht zu 100% hier rein aber egal
Der Audi Fahrer...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Daraus lässt sich bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit die Kraft herleiten, die bei einer gegebenen Leistung (u.a. zum Beschleunigen) zur Verfügung steht:



Jetzt sehe ich wo bei dir der Denkfehler eingeschlichen ist: Leistung ist nicht Ursache, sondern Wirkung und nicht umgekehrt. Das heißt: Leistung hängt vom Drehmoment ab und nicht das Drehmoment von Leistung. Dieser Denkfehler resultiert wiederum aus einem anderen: Du glaubst dass Drehmoment das gleiche ist wie Arbeit, was nicht der Fall ist. Daher würde ich dir selbst ein Physikbuch empfehlen. Ersatzweise kanst du sofort auch hier nachlesen. Kapitel Maßeinheit wird dir sicher helfen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Steht in jedem Physikbuch drin.


 
Mit Sicherheit nicht. Die gemeinsame Maßeinheit ist der Grund wieso Drehmoment und Arbeit dauernd dureinander geworfen werden. Beide Größen haben jedoch völlig unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. Damit solltest du dich dringend auseinander setzen.

Ich versuche es an einem ganz einfachen Beispiel zu verdeutlichen. Zu Einfachheit soll Drehmoment konstant sein (was bei einem Verbrenner natürlich nicht so ist, aber egal, man könnte das Ganze auch mit einer Synchrondrehstrommaschiene betrachten) Nehmen wir mal an, du beschleunigst im 1. Gang bei Vollgas (mit gedachtem konstantem Drehmoment also) über gesamten Drehzalbereich, du erreichst 50km/h (etwa so weit geht der 1. Gang üblicherweise) in 3s. Das entspricht einer Beschleunigung von 4,63m/s². Danach beschleunigst du genau so, nur dieses mal bis zur Hälfte der Höchstdrehzahl, damit begrenzst du deine Leistung quasi um die Hälfte und erreichst nun 25km/h in 1,5s - hoffentlich logisch. Das entspricht immer noch der Beschleunigung von 4,63m/s². Was bedeutet: Leistung hat keinen Einfluss auf Beschleunigung, sondern lediglich auf die Geschwindigkeit, die am ende der Beschleunigungsphase ansteht.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Welches kalt-fahren? Meinst du damit, dass es für den Turbolader ungesund sein soll, wenn man nach einer Vollastfahrt sofort den Motor ausmacht (also z.B. Vollgas auf der Autobahn --> Raststätte und Motor aus).Ich denke, dass es für einen Saugmotor auch nicht gesund ist, so gefahren zu werden. Auch da wird es besser sein, ein paar km ruhiger zu fahren, bevor man den Motor ausmacht. (Auch wenn es da weniger kritisch ist)



Warum sollte das einem Sauger schaden? Dem ist es recht egal 



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Aber so oder so werden 99,9% der Fahrer auf sowas kein Stück achten und scheint jetzt nicht auffällig oft zu Probleme zu führen.



Erzähl das mal den zahlreichen Leuten denen die Turbos kaputt gehen z.B. vielen BMW Fahrern. Und mit einer kurzen Verschnaufspause ist es nicht getan, der SX vom Kumpel hat nach Vollgasfahrten fast 1000°c Abgastemperatur und 150°c Öltemperatur und braucht ca 10Min im Stand bis er in einem Bereich ist wo man den Motor ausmachen kann. Ein anderer Freund von mir fährt einen 5er GTi, selbst er muss (so Vorschrift von VW) den Motor nachlaufen lassen, da er sonst einen Schaden vom Turbolader in kauf nimmt. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer nicht gerade einen 20+ Jahre alten Exoten mit Turbo fährt tut so etwas auch nicht. Trotzdem gibt es deutlich weniger ausgefallene Motoren als du zu glauben scheinst.


 
Also ein Golf 5 GTi ist für mich weder ein Exot noch ein 20 Jahre altes Auto. Ich glaub das nicht zu meinen, denn ich weiß das leider aus eigener Erfahrung. Jeder Turbofahrer wird das bestätigen, zumindestens die Leute die keine Turbofanbrille aufhaben. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Turbomotoren, würde ansich selber gerne einen haben aber nicht bei einem Alltagsauto, bei einem reinen Sommer oder Sonntagsauto wo der Koffer auch mal 10Min kalt laufen kann oder nicht ständig belastet wird sehe ich kein Problem. Aber wieso hole ich mir bei unter 200PS freiwillig ein teures Verschleißteil ins Auto? 200PS kann man ohne großen Aufwand auch ohne einen Turbo erreichen. Bei 300PS und mehr sage ich nichts, aber für mich hat ein 1.4L 160PS Turbomotor einen keinen Sinn wenn man diese 160PS auch aus 2L holen kann. Andere Hersteller brauchen teilweise nur 1.8L oder gar 1.6L...


----------



## Zappaesk (16. September 2012)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich wo bei dir der Denkfehler eingeschlichen ist: Leistung ist nicht Ursache, sondern Wirkung und nicht umgekehrt. Das heißt: Leistung hängt vom Drehmoment ab und nicht das Drehmoment von Leistung.



Leistung hängt vom Drehmoment *und *der Drehzahl ab! Umgekehrt eben auch, je nachdem was man als freie Variable zur Verfügung hat. Ich habe das ja auch nie abgestritten. Lediglich den Rückschluss von einem Drehmoment auf das Beschleunigungsvermögen eines Autos, das war der Aufhänger der Diskussion!



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dieser Denkfehler resultiert wiederum aus einem anderen: Du glaubst dass Drehmoment das gleiche ist wie Arbeit, was nicht der Fall ist. Daher würde ich dir selbst ein Physikbuch empfehlen. Ersatzweise kanst du sofort auch hier nachlesen. Kapitel Maßeinheit wird dir sicher helfen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mit Sicherheit nicht. Die gemeinsame Maßeinheit ist der Grund wieso Drehmoment und Arbeit dauernd dureinander geworfen werden. Beide Größen haben jedoch völlig unterschiedliche Bedeutungen. Damit solltest du dich dringend auseinander setzen.



Glaube mir, ich brauche mich mit dem Thema bzw. der Theorie nicht mehr auseinander zu setzen, während meines Studiums lief und auch während meiner Arbeit läuft mir das ständig über den Weg - bislang gabs da keine Probleme.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es an einem ganz einfachen Beispiel zu verdeutlichen. Zu Einfachheit soll Drehmoment konstant sein (was bei einem Verbrenner natürlich nicht so ist, aber egal, man könnte das Ganze auch mit einer Synchrondrehstrommaschiene betrachten) Nehmen wir mal an, du beschleunigst im 1. Gang bei Vollgas (mit gedachtem konstantem Drehmoment also) über gesamten Drehzalbereich, du erreichst 50km/h (etwa so weit geht der 1. Gang üblicherweise) in 3s. Das entspricht einer Beschleunigung von 4,63m/s². Danach beschleunigst du genau so, nur dieses mal bis zur Hälfte der Höchstdrehzahl, damit begrenzst du deine Leistung quasi um die Hälfte und erreichst nun 25km/h in 1,5s - hoffentlich logisch. Das entspricht immer noch der Beschleunigung von 4,63m/s². Was bedeutet: Leistung hat keinen Einfluss auf Beschleunigung, sondern lediglich auf die Geschwindigkeit, die am ende der Beschleunigungsphase ansteht.



So ein Mistbeispiel! Die während der Beschleunigung anliegende Leistung in diesem Beispiel ist bezogen auf die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit ist identisch, genauso wie die Leistung und die Drehzahl. Natürlich ist dann auch die Beschleunigung identisch!  Was soll das Beispiel denn beweisen, dass wenn alles identisch ist das gleiche Resultat rauskommt?


----------



## Mosed (16. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum sollte das einem Sauger schaden? Dem ist es recht egal


Weil auch dieser heiß wird und dann abrupt die Kühlung wegbricht, wenn man stehenbleibt und den Motor ausmacht. Direkt schaden wird es vielleicht nicht, aber sicherlich auch nicht die Haltbarkeit verlängern.




> Erzähl das mal den zahlreichen Leuten denen die Turbos kaputt gehen z.B. vielen BMW Fahrern.


Da zeigt sich wieder das Problem, dass man auch bei vielen Produktrezensionen findet: Von denen, die Probleme haben, melden sich viele bzw. alle. Von denen, die keine Probleme haben, meldet sich deutlich weniger. 
In Prozenten ausgedrückt dürfte ein Bruchteil der Turbo-Fahrer ein Problem mit dem Turbo haben.


Im Stand 10 Minuten... Man könnte nach einer Vollgasfahrt auch einfach ein paar Minuten langsamer fahren. Ist für mich völlig klar, dass ich nicht 3 Stunden Vollgas fahren und dann abrupt den Motor ausstellen kann. Da hätte ich immer bedenken bzgl der Kühlung.
Motor nachlaufen lassen? Es gibt sicherlich keine Vorschrift von VW, die besagt, dass man nach dem Anhalten den Motor im Stand 5 Minuten laufen lassen soll oder ähnlich. (lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, aber Motor laufen lassen ist in Deutschland schließlich nicht erlaubt.) Es mag eine Vorschrift geben, dass man nach Volllast ein paar Minuten mit Teillast weiterfahren soll. Zumal ein bißchen Fahrtwind der Kühlung förderlich ist.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2012)

Dem Motor ist das egal... der Turbolader hat das Problem mit dem heißen Öl. Somit ist es einem Saugmotor total Rille welche Öltemperatur er beim ausschalten hat. Abgesehen davon erreichen Saugermotoren gar nicht so eine hohe Öl und Abgastemperatur wie ein aufgeladener Motor. VW gibt an den Motor kaltlaufen zu lassen, ob das bei ruhiger Fahrt oder im Stand ist, schreibt niemand vor. Ist im Grunde auch irrelevant, es geht darum das ein aufgeladener Motor eine gewisse Temperatur haben muss damit man auf Dauer keinen Schaden am Lader verursacht, dass wird dir JEDER Hersteller sagen. 

Ob es nur ein Bruchteil aller Turbofahrer sind die so ein Problem haben oder 99% ist doch ebenfalls total uninteressant, Fakt ist das ein Turbo gewisse Nachteile hat und in der Regel keinen Vorteil gegen über einem Motor der gleiche Leistung bei mehr Hubraum bietet. Das einzige was der Turbo vielleicht besser kann ist mehr Elastizität im höchsten Gang bieten, aber das ist für mich unwichtig da ich persönlich immer runterschalte beim Überholen.


----------



## Zoon (16. September 2012)

Auch einen Saugmotor sollte man wenn man den "heiß" bewegt hat kaltfahren. Trat häufig bei MGF oder Lotus Elise Fahrern auf die noch den K Serie Rover Motor drinhatten und darauf nicht achteten, mit Glück wars mal wieder nur die Kopfdichtung, mit Pech hats den ganzen Block verzogen, also ab in die Tonne...


----------



## totovo (16. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum sollte das einem Sauger schaden? Dem ist es recht egal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das mit dem kaltlaufen habe ich noch nie gehört!?!

geht es darum, das der Turbo nur gekühlt wird, wenn der Motor läuft? Die Autos mit Turbo die Ich kenne, schalten bei abruppten abschalten des Motors und einer zum Beispiel Autobahnfahrt, einfach den Lüfter für ein par minuten auf Durchzug, damit hat sich die Geschichte mit dem Kaltlaufen ja wohl erledigt!?!

Um aber das letzte quentchen effizienz aus einem Motor rauszuholen braucht man einen Abgasturbolader. Ob das nun Sinnvoll oder reine Prestige ist, spielt ja keine Rolle, gelogen, dass ein Turbolader den kleineren Hubraum ausgleichen kann ist es sicher nicht.

Wie gesagt, einen Beweis, dass die Motoren von Heute schneller kaputt gehen hat bisher keiner vorbringen können. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, das zum Bsp. VW weltweit einen solchen erfolg hätte, wenn ihre Motoren nichts taugen würden, sowas spricht sich nämlich schnell rum.

edit: der geringere Verbrauch ist wohl kein Vorteil?  Es sei mal dahin gestellt, dass wenn man einen Turbo nur auf Vollast fährt, der Verbraucht "nur noch" um ein par Prozent besser ist, aber immerhin, der Unterschied ist da. Und Turbomotoren haben mit Sicherheit noch mehr Potenzial inne als Motoren mit Technik von vor 30 oder 40 Jahren


----------



## Neox (16. September 2012)

Wer guckt Grip? 

Golf mit 732PS. Yeah sag ich nur


----------



## >ExX< (16. September 2012)

Jup, habs auch gesehen, leider haben die einen nicht auf die kleine gelbe Lampe hingewiesen, die selbst bei ziemlich hoher Geschwindigkeit geblinkt hat.
Stell dir vor der würd die Leistung wirklich auf die Straße kriegen


----------



## ich558 (16. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Wer guckt Grip?
> 
> Golf mit 732PS. Yeah sag ich nur


 
Unglaublich wie der die Kraft auf die Straße bekommen hat


----------



## XE85 (16. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt mal unabhängig von den Formeln. Wenn das so wäre, dann wäre ein 2l  (Turbo)Diesel einem vergleichbaren Auto mit Benziner und einem 3,5l  Saugmotor beschleunigungsmäßig gleichwertig oder sogar über... In  Realität wird aber der Diesel mit seinen vlt. 170PS gegen einen 250 -  300PS Benziner trotz des Drehmomentvorteils doch stark unterlegen sein.  Komischerweise ergibt sich beim Diesel dafür ein praktisch identischer  Wert zu einem 170PS Benziner...



Ja, weil auch nicht das Motordrehmoment entscheidend ist sonden das Raddrehmoment. Und da das nutzbare Drehzahlband beim Diesel deutlich unter jenem eines Benziners liegt muss der Antrieb entsprechend länger übersetzt sein. Das macht natürlich den Vorteil des höheren Motordrehmoments wieder zunichte. Um hier einen 1:1 Vergleich machen zu können müsste der Antriebsstrang 100% ident sein, und man müsste bei der selben Drehzahl schalten damit die beiden Fahrzeuge immer die gleiche Übersetzung haben. Wie du einen 170 PS Diesel mit einem 170PS Otto abhängst wenn du schon bei 4k Upm schaltest möchte ich sehen.

mfg


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Leistung hängt vom Drehmoment *und *der Drehzahl ab!



Einverstanden. So weit so gut.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Umgekehrt eben auch, je nachdem was man als freie Variable zur Verfügung hat.



Niemals.  Niemals wird, umgekehrt, Drehmoment von der Leistung abhängen. Man kann  natürlich eine Gleichung nach jede Größe umstellen und damit berechnen,  aber nicht die Abhängigkeiten bestimmter Größen von den Anderen  beliebig drehen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Glaube mir, ich brauche  mich mit dem Thema bzw. der Theorie nicht mehr auseinander zu setzen,  während meines Studiums...



Ich glaube dir dass du studiert hast, aber wohl kaum Physik. Jedenfalls nicht als Hauptfach. Weil du sonst niemals behauptet hättest, dass _M = W_ ist, was Schwachsinn ist.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die während der Beschleunigung anliegende Leistung in  diesem Beispiel ist bezogen auf die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit ist  identisch, genauso wie die Leistung und die Drehzahl. Natürlich ist dann  auch die Beschleunigung identisch!  Was soll das Beispiel denn  beweisen, dass wenn alles identisch ist das gleiche Resultat  rauskommt?



Wo ist alles identisch? Das einzige was in beiden Fällen identisch ist, ist das Moment. Mann bezieht keine abhängigen Größen aufeinander, die Resultat der unabhängigen sind, um das ganze sich zu Recht zu drehen.

Du kannst es sich drehen wie du willst, aber es bleibt wie gehabt: Nur Kraft nimmt Einfluss auf Beschleunigung. ...und natürlich masse.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> edit: der geringere Verbrauch ist wohl kein Vorteil?  )


 
Da sagt Spritmonitor aber was anderes...


----------



## Zappaesk (16. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, weil auch nicht das Motordrehmoment entscheidend ist sonden das Raddrehmoment. Und da das nutzbare Drehzahlband beim Diesel deutlich unter jenem eines Benziners liegt muss der Antrieb entsprechend länger übersetzt sein. Das macht natürlich den Vorteil des höheren Motordrehmoments wieder zunichte. Um hier einen 1:1 Vergleich machen zu können müsste der Antriebsstrang 100% ident sein, was es bei Serienfahrzeugen aber nicht gibt.
> 
> mfg



Entscheidend ist vielmehr, welche Leistung steht bei der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit zur Verfügung. Dabei ist natürlich entscheidend was das bzw. die Getriebe für eine Übersetzung haben. Das erklärt auch, warum bei einem "Sportgetriebe" (zumindest) die Achsübersetzung kürzer ist als bei einem Normalen -> die anliegende Leistung ist bei den dann anliegenden höheren Motordrehzahlen höher und damit das Beschleunigungsvermögen höher.

Der Unterschied der Übersetzungen zw. Getrieben für Diesel und Benziner ist übrigens erheblich kleiner als der zwischen einem Saugbenziner und einem Turbodiesel mit identischer Leistung oder ww. Drehmoment. Das macht den Unterschied nicht wett.

Bei einem stufenlosen Getriebe wird man auch die höchste Beschleunigung erreichen, wenn man den Motor im Bereich seiner maximalen Leistung hält, nicht an seinem maximalen Moment. Und interessanterweise wirds ja auch so gemacht - zugegeben ich bin seit geraumer Zeit kein solches Auto mehr gefahren (das Letzte war ein Nissan Cedric... ).



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Einverstanden. So weit so gut.



Schön, das wir noch einen Punkt gefunden haben in dem Einigkeit besteht.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Niemals.  Niemals wird, umgekehrt, Drehmoment von der Leistung abhängen. Man kann  natürlich eine Gleichung nach jede Größe umstellen und damit berechnen,  aber nicht die Abhängigkeiten bestimmter Größen von den Anderen  beliebig drehen.



Na klar, wenn du eine Antriebsmaschine mit bestimmter Leistung und Drehzahl (und damit natürlich auch festem Moment)  hast und das ganze so übersetzen musst, dass eine bestimmte Drehzahl entsteht, dann hängt von der Leistung das Moment am Ende des Getriebes ab. Ist Jetzt für KFZ net so üblich, aber es soll ja auch andere Anwendungsfälle für Physik geben. Hört sich ein wenig konstruiert an ich weis, aber ist nicht völlig abwegig.




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir dass du studiert hast, aber wohl kaum Physik.



Nö, Physik nicht, aber Maschinenbau.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wo ist alles identisch? Das einzige was in beiden Fällen identisch ist, ist das Moment. Mann bezieht keine abhängigen Größen aufeinander, die Resultat der unabhängigen sind, um das ganze sich zu Recht zu drehen.



Das Moment ist identisch und die Drehzahl ist identisch. Unterschiede gibts dann erst, wenn du im 2. Teil des 1. Versuchs über sie Enddrehzahl des 2. Versuchs hinausdrehst. Aber das spielt ja dann keine Rolle mehr, weil die Vergleichbarkeit ja dann erlischt.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Du kannst es sich drehen wie du willst, aber es bleibt wie gehabt: Nur Kraft nimmt Einfluss auf Beschleunigung. ...und natürlich masse.



Wo habe ich denn das bestritten? Lediglich die Höhe der Kraft wird durch die zu Verfügung stehende Leistung definiert und das wirst du kaum abstreiten können.


----------



## 1821984 (16. September 2012)

Vollgasfahrten mit sofortigem Abstellen des Motors ist weder beim Sauger oder aufgeladenem Motor gut.

Beim Turbomotor leidet meistens der Turbo mehr weil er Aufgrund des nicht mehr geförderten Öls nicht richtig abkühlen kann. Der Schaden entsteht bei der ungleichmäßigen Abkühlung der Materialien (Turbogehäuse, Welle usw.), quasi frisst die Welle. 
Beim Sauger liegt das Problem eher in der Zylinderkopfdichtung bzw. verzieht sich gleich der ganze Kopf. Besonders wenn Block und Kopf aus verschiedenen Materialien sind, was ja meistens der Fall ist. Habe selber schon extreme Beispiele gesehen wo man in der Mitte vom Kopf fast 2mm Spiel hatte. Da ist dann auch nichts mehr mit Planfräsen und andere Dichtung zwischen. Und was nun teurer von beidem ist kann man sich wohl denken.

Fakt ist doch das jeder halbwegs vernünftige Fahrer sein Motor nicht von Volllast am besten noch während der fahrt aus macht. wenn ich grad 10km auf Anschlag gefahren bin habe ich min. noch 2min. normale Fahrt vor mir bevor der Motor abgestellt wird. Das reicht locker aus und dauert nicht wie immer angenommen wird 10min oder länger. Andere Motoren mit wassergekühlten Ladern haben teilweise ein Nachlaufpumpe die auch bei ausgestelltem Motor mit einer elektronischen Wasserpumpe noch eine gewisse Zeit nachgekühlt werden. Wir sind ja nicht mehr in den 80er Jahren wo das Kaltfahren noch ein Spektakel war. 

Man sollte dabei aber auch Unterscheiden zwischen Motoren wie einem 2,0TFSI oder einen 3,6l Biturbo mit über 700PS. Der eine ist Maßenfertigung und der andere eine Eigenentwicklung die immer ein gewisse Aufmerksamkeit fordert.


----------



## XE85 (16. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Unterschied der Übersetzungen zw. Getrieben für Diesel und Benziner  ist übrigens erheblich kleiner als der zwischen einem Saugbenziner und  einem Turbodiesel mit identischer Leistung oder ww. Drehmoment. Das  macht den Unterschied nicht wett.



Es ist ja auch nicht nur das Getriebe entscheidend sondern auch der gefahrene Gang - beim Diesel musst du viel früher hochschalten, ergo ist die übersetztung spätestens ab dem 2. Gang beim Diesel schon alleine dadurch deutlich länger.

Das müsste man für einen Vergleich alles ausgleichen. Mit Serienfahrzeugen ist das unmöglich.

mfg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Wer guckt Grip?
> 
> Golf mit 732PS. Yeah sag ich nur


 
Der war schon klasse 
Auch der normale Golf R ist schon sehr flott. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, wenn es den neuen Golf als R gibt, mir den zu leasen


----------



## Zappaesk (16. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht nur das Getriebe entscheidend sondern auch der gefahrene Gang - beim Diesel musst du viel früher hochschalten, ergo ist die übersetztung spätestens ab dem 2. Gang beim Diesel schon alleine dadurch deutlich länger.



Dafür hat er im unteren Drehzahlbereich auch deutlich mehr Leistung als der Sauger... Man kann es jetzt natürlich versuchen weiter zu zerreden, aber an P=F*V kommt man nicht vorbei und das hat hier auch noch niemand widerlegt.

Ich arbeite übrigens in Untergruppenbach beim dortigen größten Arbeitgeber seit 13 Jahren in der Entwicklung und mit dem Thema Zugkraft, Übersetzungen, Beschleunigung usw. bin ich denke ich durch!


----------



## >ExX< (16. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der war schon klasse
> Auch der normale Golf R ist schon sehr flott. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, wenn es den neuen Golf als R gibt, mir den zu leasen


 
Hast du nicht erst vor kurzem einen 1er BMW bekommen?


----------



## Klutten (16. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich arbeite übrigens in Untergruppenbach beim dortigen größten Arbeitgeber seit 13 Jahren in der Entwicklung und mit dem Thema Zugkraft, Übersetzungen, Beschleunigung usw. bin ich denke ich durch!


 
Bist du für deinen Arbeitgeber (und Präsidenten) damals auch im Langstreckenpokal tätig gewesen? Wir haben uns jahrelang die Box 15 am Nürburgring geteilt.


----------



## totovo (16. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da sagt Spritmonitor aber was anderes...


 
Was vergleichst du da? Sonst reden wir nicht von der gleichen Basis^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auch der normale Golf R ist schon sehr flott. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, wenn es den neuen Golf als R gibt, mir den zu leasen


 
Nicht leasen, wenigstens nicht privat, da verbrennst du nur Geld.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bist du für deinen Arbeitgeber (und Präsidenten) damals auch im Langstreckenpokal tätig gewesen? Wir haben uns jahrelang die Box 15 am Nürburgring geteilt.



Nein, ich arbeite in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Zoon (17. September 2012)

Hier ist der böse Golf 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tY5aGYBAqro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gefällt mir das Teil, bis auf die große Bremsanlage (vom SL65 AMG) von Außen schön unauffällig


----------



## totovo (17. September 2012)

Alter Schwede, ist das ein Golf 
Der Reporter ist ja aus dem erstaunt sein gar nicht mehr raus gekommen

Das Ding würde ich nehmen, wenns mir jemand schenkt und 5 jahre gratis Sprit


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hast du nicht erst vor kurzem einen 1er BMW bekommen?


 
ja, habe ich. Den könnte ich aber mit geringem Wertverlust wieder verkaufen, auch noch in einem Jahr. Außerdem findet meine Mutter den 1er schöner zu fahren als ihren Z4 (  ), dashalb wird eher der Z verkauft und meine Mutter bekommt den 1er.
Da ich nun aber bei VW arbeite, hat es schon Vorteile dort ein Auto zu leasen. Bis Mitte nächsten Jahres, lasse ich mit auf jedenfall Zeit mit der Entscheidung.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2012)

Wo genau? Und was?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. September 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wo genau? Und was?


 
Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## >ExX< (17. September 2012)

Wo du bei VW arbeitest und als was.

in einer normalen Filiale als Eckenkehrer oder als Ingeneur in der Motorenentwicklung, oder eventuell irgendwo dazwischen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. September 2012)

Im Werk Emden als Mechatroniker ( die, die durch die Hallen flitzen und alles am Laufen halten, oder wieder zum Laufen bringen  )


----------



## moe (17. September 2012)

Als Kfz Mechatroniker oder wartest du Maschinen?


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sl4qcYY4wE&feature=player_embedded]SR20VE - YouTube

Alter Schwede... wenn ich mir vorstelle das meiner auch in etwa so gehen müsste (falls er seine Leistung bringt) freue ich mich auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## moe (17. September 2012)

404 Not Found


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wo du bei VW arbeitest und als was.
> 
> in einer normalen Filiale als Eckenkehrer oder als Ingeneur in der Motorenentwicklung, oder eventuell irgendwo dazwischen



Thx. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im Werk Emden als Mechatroniker ( die, die durch die Hallen flitzen und alles am Laufen halten, oder wieder zum Laufen bringen  )


 
Ah, ok, alles klar. Sind mir nur zu gut bekannt.. arbeite zur Zeit bei Audi in IN als Ferienjobber.


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2012)

Nun sollte es aber gehen


----------



## ich558 (17. September 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ah, ok, alles klar. Sind mir nur zu gut bekannt.. arbeite zur Zeit bei Audi in IN als Ferienjobber.


 
Welche Aufgabe hat man denn da so?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Als Kfz Mechatroniker oder wartest du Maschinen?


 
Mit Kfz habe ich nix zu tun. Der Mechatroniker ist eigentlich eine Kombination aus Industriemechaniker, Elektroniker und Informatiker und ist für fast alles im Betrieb zuständig ( Wartung, Inbetriebnahme  usw. )da man die 3 Berufe in einem erlernt.


----------



## moe (17. September 2012)

Ich weiß was ein Mechatroniker macht. Bin selber einer. 
Daher meine Frage.


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2012)

Ich bin wohl der einzige Mensch der den Tacho zurück auf 1.6er rüstet. Andere bauen sich Tachoscheiben bis 280km/h ein und ich gehe 20km/h zurück.


----------



## Neox (18. September 2012)

Ich starte mal wieder eine kleine Umfrage:

*Worauf steht ihr? Front-, Heck- oder Allradantrieb und warum?*


Ich persönlich bevorzuge Allradantrieb, doch wenn ich mich zwischen Heckt- und Frontantrieb entscheiden könnte würde ich dem Hecktriebler immer ein paar Pluspunkte geben. 
Ich hatte ein Jahr lang Golf6 GTI  mit 270PS (MTM ), aber die Traktion war ein Graus, trotzdem hat die Karre Spaß gemacht. Mit dem A6 3.0TDI, mit dem ich aus der Firma rumfahren darf, ist´s total langweilig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. September 2012)

Ich persönlich würde theoretisch folgende Reihenfolge wählen:

1. Heck (oder zur Not Standardantrieb)
2. Allrad
3. Frontantrieb

Ich würde das Thema aber nicht überbewerten. Sprich ein bescheuertes Auto würde ich wegen der entsprechenden Antriebsachse nicht einem "coolem" Auto bevorzugen.


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2012)

Mir ist das egal da ich sowiso nie in einer Art und Weise fahre bei der die Antriebsart relevant wäre.

mfg


----------



## Neox (18. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde theoretisch folgende Reihenfolge wählen:
> 
> 1. Heck (oder zur Not Standardantrieb)
> 2. Allrad
> ...


 

Klar, das meine ich ja auch gar nicht. Aber wenn ich mich entscheiden könnte zw. einem GTI mit Heck oder Front, würde ich Heck nehmen. Tja, wenn man sein Auto eben umdesignen könnte


----------



## Klutten (18. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde theoretisch folgende Reihenfolge wählen:
> 
> 1. Heck (oder zur Not Standardantrieb)
> 2. Allrad
> 3. Frontantrieb


 
Ebenso meine Wahl. Ich fahre aktuell den zweiten ordentlich motorisierten Hecktriebler und finde die nicht vorhandenen Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung sehr angenehm. Moderne Fahrzeuge machen auch bei schlechter Witterung keine Probleme, sodass man eigentlich nie das Gefühl haben muss, das Heck würde einen überolen wollen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. September 2012)

Mal sehen, wann ich mal hier hin fahre. Habe ich vor ein paar Wochen im Internet gefunden und ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Laptime GmbH - Laptime Racing - Laptime Academy


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2012)

Natürlich zieht jeder Heckantrieb dem Frontantrieb vor, dass ist doch keine Frage. Mir persönlich wäre Allrad aber am liebsten, danach Heckantrieb und zum Schluss Front. Aber ich kann trotz eines guten Leistungsgewichts gut mit Frontantrieb leben, Traktion in allen Lebenslagen genügend vorhanden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> *Mir persönlich wäre Allrad aber am liebsten*, danach Heckantrieb und zum Schluss Front.


 
Wobei es dann schon ein "echter" Allrad sein sollte und nicht ein frontangetriebener Wagen mit Haldex-Kupplung


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2012)

Bei Allradantrieb rede ich eigentlich von Subaru und Nissan


----------



## >ExX< (18. September 2012)

Subaru N1! 

Als Winterauto nen Subaru Impreza macht bestimmt so Spaß


----------



## Neox (18. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wobei es dann schon ein "echter" Allrad sein sollte und nicht ein frontangetriebener Wagen mit Haldex-Kupplung


 
Könntest du mir das bitte technisch erklären? Hat z.B. der Golf R keinen richtigen Allrad, oder von welchem Auto sprichst du genau?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. September 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Könntest du mir das bitte technisch erklären? Hat z.B. der Golf R keinen richtigen Allrad, oder von welchem Auto sprichst du genau?


 
Ich meine die Audis, die mit Quattro werben, aber kein Quattro, wie man ihn sich vorstellt, drinn ist. Nun sind die Jungs von Audi aber auf dem richtigen Weg und verbauen einen echten Allrad


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich meine die Audis, die mit Quattro werben, aber kein Quattro, wie man ihn sich vorstellt, drinn ist. Nun sind die Jungs von Audi aber auf dem richtigen Weg und verbauen einen echten Allrad


 
Quattro ist bei Audi der alles übergreifende Begriff für Allrad und beschreibt keine bestimmte Technologie. So bekommt man per heute unter diesem Begriff Fahrzeuge mit folgenden Technologien, sortiert nach ihrer Komplexität:

- Haldex
- Haldex mit Druckspeicher
- Torsen
- Kronenrad

Ebenso ist es z.B. bei VW, nur das dort der Sammelbegriff 4Motion heißt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Quattro ist bei Audi der alles übergreifende Begriff für Allrad und beschreibt keine bestimmte Technologie.


 Wobei ich bei "Quattro" immer an den S1 denke


----------



## watercooled (18. September 2012)

Nicht nur du


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei "Quattro" immer an den S1 denke


 
Also Torsen? Da gibt es aber auch Besseres und Schlechteres bei Audi.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Welche Aufgabe hat man denn da so?


 
Nieten, Schrauben, Sprühen, Stecken. 

Läuft so ab, du kommst entweder ans Band oder in die Logistik (Teile liefern), und kriegst dann halt einen Platz bzw. Aufgabe zugewiesen. Je nach Dauer deiner Tätigkeit event. mal noch eine zweite - kommt aber eig. nur vor, wenn du zum wiederholten Male Ferienjobber bist. Und dann machst du halt für deine 4, 6, oder 8 Wochen jeden Tag diese Aufgabe.


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Nieten, Schrauben, Sprühen, Stecken.
> 
> Läuft so ab, du kommst entweder ans Band oder in die Logistik (Teile liefern), und kriegst dann halt einen Platz bzw. Aufgabe zugewiesen. Je nach Dauer deiner Tätigkeit event. mal noch eine zweite - kommt aber eig. nur vor, wenn du zum wiederholten Male Ferienjobber bist. Und dann machst du halt für deine 4, 6, oder 8 Wochen jeden Tag diese Aufgabe.



Wie viel kriegt man, mal rein aus Interesse, als Ferien / Studentenjobber bei VW auf die Stunde?


----------



## Zoon (18. September 2012)

Zur Antriebsdiskussion, vom aktiven Fahren her einen Heckantrieb, fürn Alltag wirds auch ein guter Allradler oder gar Fronttriebler tun.  Oder besser: ein vom Fahrwerk gut abgestimmter Frontttriebler ist da sicher nochh besser wie ein grauenvoll abgestimmter möchtgern Allradler.

Solls der Golf R HGP mit 730 PS sein ist Allrad unausweichlich  .. hat man ja gesehen das vermeintlich schlechteste Fahrzeug hat die beste Rundenzeit. OK beim Manhart BMW waren 200 PS im Streik, und der CLS ... tja Gewicht halt ..


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. September 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zur Antriebsdiskussion, vom aktiven Fahren her einen Heckantrieb, fürn Alltag wirds auch ein guter Allradler oder gar Fronttriebler tun.  Oder besser: ein vom Fahrwerk gut abgestimmter Frontttriebler ist da sicher nochh besser wie ein grauenvoll abgestimmter möchtgern Allradler.


 
Ein schlechter Allradler fährt sich wie ein FWD, einen Guten bemerkst du garnicht.


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Oder besser: ein vom Fahrwerk gut abgestimmter Frontttriebler ist da sicher nochh besser wie ein grauenvoll abgestimmter möchtgern Allradler.


 
Ich finds immer lustig wenn Leute behaupten FWD ohne irgendwelche Helfer wäre bei mehr als 200PS total unfahrbar. Die können scheinbar nur nicht fahren... trotzdem hätte ich auch gerne Heckantrieb oder gar Allrad, aber beides kostet Leistung. Solange ich keine Traktionsprobleme habe kann ich gut auf einen "besseren" Antrieb verzichten.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2012)

Ich sag mal so: Antriebseinflüsse die auch schon mal richtig stark am Lenkrad ziehen können hab ich auf jeden Fall. Ob das jetzt schlimm ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden. "Unfahrbar" ist z.B. ein 5l Automatik RWD bei Schnee ohne Winterreifen(getestet im 750i) aber kein FWD mit etwas mehr Leistung.

 Auf der Autobahn fühlt sich das "automatische gerade ziehen" des FWD imo sogar sicherer an als das Geschiebe eines RWD(könnte aber auch Gewohnheit sein).


----------



## Falk (19. September 2012)

Als Haldex-Fahrer (im Prinzip ja FWD mit minimaler Unterstützung von Hinten, wenn der Grip stimmt, afaik 90:10) merke nichts vom Antrieb in der Lenkung. Kann man wohl per Software/einer speziellen Box auf 50:50 stellen (also Haldex durchgehend geschlossen), aber das soll man dann wirklich im Fahrverhalten merken. Bei mir bleibt alles Serie - heute muss ich mich nur mal dran machen, Bremslicht hinten links zu tauschen.

Nebenher habe ich heute morgen mal ein Foto vom frisch gewaschenen Auto gemacht - wurde echt mal wieder Zeit. Ebenfalls gemacht: Achsvermessung/Einstellung (vorne/hinten). Völlig neues Fahrgefühl


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2012)

Eine frisch eingestellte Spur ist der Wahnsinn, was das für einen Unterschied ausmachen kann. War auch begeistert


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel kriegt man, mal rein aus Interesse, als Ferien / Studentenjobber bei VW auf die Stunde?



Mmh, weiß ich gar nicht genau, wie viele Stunden ich da zugrunde legen müsste.. 14+ auf jeden Fall.


----------



## moe (19. September 2012)

Da gibts 14+€ für nen völligen Idiotenjob?


----------



## ich558 (19. September 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Mmh, weiß ich gar nicht genau, wie viele Stunden ich da zugrunde legen müsste.. 14+ auf jeden Fall.



Wtf?  Ich war in einem Firma die Teile für Audi BMW usw herstellt für 10,5€ nur


----------



## >ExX< (19. September 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mmh, weiß ich gar nicht genau, wie viele Stunden ich da zugrunde legen müsste.. 14+ auf jeden Fall.


 
krass, da bekomme ich ja mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung und einem Beruf in dem Leute gesucht werden wie bescheuert ja brutto weniger....


----------



## Falk (19. September 2012)

Bleibt nur für die Leute zu hoffen, dass die Automobilbranche keinen weiteren Einbruch erlebt.

Ich bin heute am tauschen des Bremslichts hinten links gescheitert (also an der Birne) - was auch immer sich VW dabei gedacht hat, aber Kundenfreundlich ist es nicht.


----------



## 1821984 (19. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Da gibts 14+€ für nen völligen Idiotenjob?



Ähm hallo, jemand zuhause bei Dir?

Nur mal so, dieser Idiotenjob erfordert schon sehr viel Konzentration und das Stunde für Stunde und Tag für Tag bei immer der gleichen Arbeit. Das Band läuft immer und wenn irgendwelche Idioten falsche Schrauben in das Lenkgetriebe gebaut haben, willst du schließlich auch, dass andere Idioten das ganz wieder ausbessern, bevor du das Auto kaufst und du selber der Idiot bist, der damit an Baum fährt.

Man sollte jeden Beruf respektieren und nicht abwertend darüber reden, manch einer findet es gut (bei dem Stundenlohn müssen sich andere ganz schön bewegen) und für andere ist Bandarbeit überhaupt nichts. Aber auch ein Bäcker backt jeden Tag aufs neue Brötchen.

Und wenn man die Fehler der anderen bei laufenden Band wegarbeitet und in Sekunden eine Entscheidung treffen muss ob angehalten wird (sollte immer eine gute Erklährung haben) oder ob man das während des betriebs zwischendrin ausbessert, ich weiß nicht aber das ist sehr viel aber keine Idiotenarbeit. 

Und als Ferienjob ist es wohl ganz normal, dass man noch nicht den ganzen Arbeitsumfang einer Gruppe mitmacht. Und wenn man manche neue Leute sieht, dann kommen die ganz schön in Schweiß weil immer jeder denkt, dass das alles von selbst geht. Und teilweise bekommen es die Leute nach 3 Tagen immer noch nicht hin (ein Arbeitsgang) und du nennst das Idiotenjob. Naja für den Stundenlohn würde ich auch den ganzen Tag die Halle fegen.

Und 14€/std sind Brutto nur ein Bruchteil von dem was wirklich Tarif ist nur mal so


----------



## totovo (20. September 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Bleibt nur für die Leute zu hoffen, dass die Automobilbranche keinen weiteren Einbruch erlebt.
> 
> Ich bin heute am tauschen des Bremslichts hinten links gescheitert (also an der Birne) - was auch immer sich VW dabei gedacht hat, aber Kundenfreundlich ist es nicht.


 
Ja, das mit den Lampen ist echt der Wahnsinn, die bekommt man heut zu Tage kaum noch selbst an ihren Platz... Vorne ists auch nicht viel besser...

Wie ist das mit Xenon Scheinwerfern? Da wird die komplette Einheit gewechselt, oder? Ich hoffe mal die Dinger halten nen weilchen


----------



## Re4dt (20. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte jeden Beruf respektieren und nicht abwertend darüber reden, manch einer findet es gut (bei dem Stundenlohn müssen sich andere ganz schön bewegen) und für andere ist Bandarbeit überhaupt nichts. Aber auch ein Bäcker backt jeden Tag aufs neue Brötchen.


 
Bin der selben Meinung.



			
				Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute am tauschen des Bremslichts hinten links gescheitert (also an der Birne) - was auch immer sich VW dabei gedacht hat, aber Kundenfreundlich ist es nicht.


Ich hab letzten Monat das Fernlicht eines Renault Clio Bj2008 wechseln müssen.... 
Also wer auch immer die Dinger entwickelt/entworfen hat gehört in meinen Augen gesteinigt. Nach 2 Stunden, knallroten Fingern und Schmerzen hab ich's aufgegeben.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit Xenon Scheinwerfern? Da wird die komplette Einheit gewechselt, oder? Ich hoffe mal die Dinger halten nen weilchen


 
Das mit Xenon ist eine witzige Geschichte.
Grundsätzlich halten nämlich die Scheinwerfer ewig, bzw ein Autoleben lang.
Der Nachteil an der Geschichte ist, dass eben meistens die Steuergeräte den Geist aufgeben. Kostenpunkt je nach Marke um 1000€.
Deshalb wenn es mal ein Gebrauchter mit Xenon werden soll, unbedingt Licht testen. Wenn da schon die Lampen leicht flackern (nicht "an - aus" sondern "hell - ganz hell" usw.) könnte das schon auf ein defektes Steuergerät hinweisen.

Grüße


----------



## Falk (20. September 2012)

Steh gerade neben einem Servicemenschen, der sich ernsthaft schwer damit tut, das Bremslicht zu tauschen.

Edith sagt: Birne getauscht, Meldung weg. Bremslicht geht nicht 

Ergänzung: nach dem nacheinander und zeitweise parallel 4 (!) Leute damit beschäftigt waren, ein Bremslicht an einem Golf V zu tauschen, geht nun wieder alles - nach guten 40 Minuten... gezahlt habe ich nichts, das wäre auch die Höhe gewesen.


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2012)

Wenn auch etwas verspätet: Mein Beitrag zu 2 Liter Sauger vs 1.4 Turbo.

Ich habe beide gefahren: Den 2.0 20V (5 Ventile / Zylinder) mit 130PS von Audi im Passat 3BG und derzeit den 160PS 1.4 Twincharger im Scirocco.

Vergiss den Sauger. Unter 8 Liter kaum zu fahren und träge. Ich will den trotz tollem Sound nicht zurück.


----------



## totovo (20. September 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das mit Xenon ist eine witzige Geschichte.
> Grundsätzlich halten nämlich die Scheinwerfer ewig, bzw ein Autoleben lang.
> Der Nachteil an der Geschichte ist, dass eben meistens die Steuergeräte den Geist aufgeben. Kostenpunkt je nach Marke um 1000€.
> Deshalb wenn es mal ein Gebrauchter mit Xenon werden soll, unbedingt Licht testen. Wenn da schon die Lampen leicht flackern (nicht "an - aus" sondern "hell - ganz hell" usw.) könnte das schon auf ein defektes Steuergerät hinweisen.
> ...



Interessant, dass habe ich noch nicht gewusst, dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Steuergerät lange seinen Dienst tut... und auch die andere Elektronik lange hält (Kurvenfahrlicht, Abblendautomatik, alles sachen, die potenziell ausfall gefährdet sind )



Falk schrieb:


> Steh gerade neben einem Servicemenschen, der sich ernsthaft schwer damit tut, das Bremslicht zu tauschen.
> 
> Edith sagt: Birne getauscht, Meldung weg. Bremslicht geht nicht
> 
> Ergänzung: nach dem nacheinander und zeitweise parallel 4 (!) Leute damit beschäftigt waren, ein Bremslicht an einem Golf V zu tauschen, geht nun wieder alles - nach guten 40 Minuten... gezahlt habe ich nichts, das wäre auch die Höhe gewesen.


 


Krass

Da freu ich mich ja echt üner LED-Rückleuchten, die dürften nicht so schnell kaputt gehen!


----------



## Falk (20. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Interessant, dass habe ich noch nicht gewusst, dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Steuergerät lange seinen Dienst tut... und auch die andere Elektronik lange hält (Kurvenfahrlicht, Abblendautomatik, alles sachen, die potenziell ausfall gefährdet sind )
> 
> 
> Krass
> ...



Naja, die Birne hat über 6 Jahre gehalten - von daher geht das schon in Ordnung, zumal es wie gesagt kostenlos war. 

Zum anderen Thema: Sauger werden ja wohl aussterben über kurz oder lang. Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich, bin bisher soweit ich mich erinnere nur mal einen 318i gefahren (der dürfte auch irgendeine Turbo-Variation gehabt haben) und so Sachen wie C200 Kompressor - aber bei letzterem war gerade auf der BAB der Spritverbrauch nicht feierlich, ähnliche Bereiche wie jetzt mit 3.2L Sauger bei schnellerer Gangart.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. September 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das mit Xenon ist eine witzige Geschichte.
> Grundsätzlich halten nämlich die Scheinwerfer ewig, bzw ein Autoleben lang.
> Der Nachteil an der Geschichte ist, dass eben meistens die Steuergeräte den Geist aufgeben. Kostenpunkt je nach Marke um 1000€.
> Deshalb wenn es mal ein Gebrauchter mit Xenon werden soll, unbedingt Licht testen. Wenn da schon die Lampen leicht flackern (nicht "an - aus" sondern "hell - ganz hell" usw.) könnte das schon auf ein defektes Steuergerät hinweisen.
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass ein Xenon EVG 1000€ kostet, wenn es defekt gehen sollte? Woher nimmst du diese Info? 
Nur weil die Option bei einem Neukauf rund 1000€ kostet heißt es nicht, dass ein Steuergerät so viel kostet. Dieses kostet im Normalfall 100-300 € maximal. 

Wenn die Lampen kurz vorm Ende sind, erkennt man das auch daran, dass sie nicht mehr weiß bläulich leuchten, sondern eher rosa.


----------



## 1821984 (20. September 2012)

Opel Vectra C Facelift Scheinwerfer vorne mit Bi-Xenon und AFL (richtiges Kurvenlicht + extra Lampe bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit)

Scheinwerfer OHNE Leuchtmittel usw. ca. 1200€
Steuergerät ca. 300-400€
Xenonbrenner kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Wenn man aber pauschal immer so die Summer 500€ in Kopf hat sollte man eigentlich immer gut hinkommen bei einem defekt, soweit nicht gleich mehrere Sachen kaputt gehen.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2012)

Ich hab mich da zu kurz gefasst.
Ich meinte damit nicht das Teil, sondern die in der entsprechenden Vertragswerkstatt durchegführte Reparatur mit Austausch des Teils.

Wie gesagt bis 1000€ je nach marke und modell.

Golf IV (vor 2 jahren) von meinem Schwager 520€.
Firmen Audi A8 Bj 2006.... 980€.
Scheinwerfer machten nie Probleme.


Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2012)

Beim A8 zahlt man ja auch nicht nur für das Standard VW Teil sondern auch noch für die Tatsache dass es in einen A8 eingebaut wird.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim A8 zahlt man ja auch nicht nur für das Standard VW Teil sondern auch noch für die Tatsache dass es in einen A8 eingebaut wird.



Das stimmt, aber ich schätze jetzt mal dass es auch bei 5er bmw, e-klasse oder audi a6 nicht bei der Häflte (500€) bleibt.


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2012)

Das nicht, aber bei BMW zB. kostet das Teil (Steuerelektronik Xenon Licht) auch "nur" 248€ (mit MwSt also knapp 300€)(aktueller 5er/7er) - also 980€ für einen 2006er A8 ist schon sehr heftig. 

mfg


----------



## Falk (20. September 2012)

Bei mir sind die Xenons jetzt 6 Jahre alt und zeigen noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen - ich würde auch nicht auf das Licht verzichten wollen, gerade alleine Nachts auf der Landstraße (im Winter mal von Dreieck Holledau nach München rein über Land gefahren ist bei Schneetreiben/verschneiter Fahrbahn) fand ich es recht angenehm. Wenn sie kaputt sind, werden sie halt ausgetauscht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. September 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich schätze jetzt mal dass es auch bei 5er bmw, e-klasse oder audi a6 nicht bei der Häflte (500€) bleibt.


 
Wobei der 5er "nur" obere Mittelklasse ist, kaum zu glauben


----------



## moe (20. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ähm hallo, jemand zuhause bei Dir?
> 
> Nur mal so, dieser Idiotenjob erfordert schon sehr viel Konzentration und das Stunde für Stunde und Tag für Tag bei immer der gleichen Arbeit. Das Band läuft immer und wenn irgendwelche Idioten falsche Schrauben in das Lenkgetriebe gebaut haben, willst du schließlich auch, dass andere Idioten das ganz wieder ausbessern, bevor du das Auto kaufst und du selber der Idiot bist, der damit an Baum fährt.
> 
> ...


 

Sehr viel Konzentration ist aber keine Qualifikation. Ein Job für den man keine Ausbildung jedweder Art braucht ist nun mal ein "Idiotenjob". Das kann jeder nach ner gewissen Einarbeitungszeit. (Mal davon ausgegangen er hat nicht den IQ von ner Scheibe Toast.) Die Leute, die die Fehler anderer ausbessern machen wiederum keinen Idiotenjob.
Irgendwer muss z.B. auch die Fenster in unserer Halle putzen. Ist auch ein Idiotenjob. Nur müssen die Menschen die den Job machen nicht unbedingt Idioten sein, was ich im übrigen auch nie behauptet habe.

Diese Berufe respektiere ich auch, ohne die würds meistens gar nicht gehen. Nur kann man nicht verlangen, dass der Typ am Fließband die gleiche Anerkennung bekommt wie der Ingenieur, der das Teil entwickelt hat.


----------



## Benie (20. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn auch etwas verspätet: Mein Beitrag zu 2 Liter Sauger vs 1.4 Turbo.
> 
> Ich habe beide gefahren: Den 2.0 20V (5 Ventile / Zylinder) mit 130PS von Audi im Passat 3BG und derzeit den 160PS 1.4 Twincharger im Scirocco.
> 
> Vergiss den Sauger. Unter 8 Liter kaum zu fahren und träge. Ich will den trotz tollem Sound nicht zurück.


 
Ist den der 1.4L 160PS Motor im Scirocco der selbe wie im Golf VI, oder gibts da irgendwelche Unterschiede?
Ich denke der Scirocco ist bestimmt etwas leichter als der Golf, wegen seiner sportlichen Gene


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2012)

Nur weil man einen Elefanten aufs Dach setzt(so empfinde ich die Verformung Golf->Scirocco zumindest) wird ein Auto nicht plötzlich leichter.


----------



## ich558 (20. September 2012)

Benie schrieb:


> Ist den der 1.4L 160PS Motor im Scirocco der selbe wie im Golf VI, oder gibts da irgendwelche Unterschiede?
> Ich denke der Scirocco ist bestimmt etwas leichter als der Golf, wegen seiner sportlichen Gene


 
Ist der auch der selbe in kastrierter Form im A1 mit 122PS? Ich überleg nämlich ein Chiptuning von MTM auf 160 machen zu lassen aber bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das für so ein 1,4l Motörchen sinnvoll ist?


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist der auch der selbe in kastrierter Form im A1 mit 122PS?



Also das alles exakt gleich ist da wäre ich mir nicht sicher - LLK und der Kühler/Lüfter zB könnten da durchaus etwas abgespeckt sein. 160PS wären ja doch über 30% mehr Leistung. Was bietet den MTM als Garantie?

Edit: Die Motoren sind definitiv nicht gleich: Scirocco(160PS): Turbo, Kompressor, A1(122PS): nur Turbo

Edit2: Ich würde es wenn dann eher bei Abt machen lassen, die bieten soweit ich weiß eine Anschlussgarantie die mit jener von Audi verknüpft ist. Das dürfte dann die Abwicklung gegebenenfalls erleichtern.

mfg


----------



## Benie (20. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist der auch der selbe in kastrierter Form im A1 mit 122PS? Ich überleg nämlich ein Chiptuning von MTM auf 160 machen zu lassen aber bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das für so ein 1,4l Motörchen sinnvoll ist?



Also Chiptuning bei den kleinen Motoren würde ich lieber lassen. Das sind schon ne Menge Pferdchen die VW zb. aus dem 1.4L 160PS rausholt.
Mit Turboaufladung und Kompressor da ist der 1.4er schon hart am Limit was die Leistung angeht. Fahre selbst einen 1.4er Golf VI mit 160PS und Chiptuning da noch reinzubauen und 
die Lebensdauer sinkt sicherlich rapide. 

Man hört ja so schon nicht immer nur gutes von den TSI Motoren von VW, also hoffentlich hält meiner noch nen Weilchen


----------



## 1821984 (20. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Sehr viel Konzentration ist aber keine Qualifikation. Ein Job für den man keine Ausbildung jedweder Art braucht ist nun mal ein "Idiotenjob". Das kann jeder nach ner gewissen Einarbeitungszeit. (Mal davon ausgegangen er hat nicht den IQ von ner Scheibe Toast.) Die Leute, die die Fehler anderer ausbessern machen wiederum keinen Idiotenjob.
> Irgendwer muss z.B. auch die Fenster in unserer Halle putzen. Ist auch ein Idiotenjob. Nur müssen die Menschen die den Job machen nicht unbedingt Idioten sein, was ich im übrigen auch nie behauptet habe.
> 
> Diese Berufe respektiere ich auch, ohne die würds meistens gar nicht gehen. Nur kann man nicht verlangen, dass der Typ am Fließband die gleiche Anerkennung bekommt wie der Ingenieur, der das Teil entwickelt hat.



Naja dafür haben auch sehr viele Menschen mit einer hohen Qualifikation sehr wenig aufn Kasten. Nur weil ein Ing. vor mir steht heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man den gebrauchen kann. Du hast dich halt etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt. Und da ich bei Mercedes im Werk bin, konnte ich das nicht einfach so im Raum stehen lassen


----------



## ich558 (20. September 2012)

Ok die sind nicht gleich aber es gibt doch sicher den selben Motor in leicht abgewandelter Form in anderne Autos auch? Mit Kompressor zb im A1 185PS. Ich will halt nicht, dass der Motor dann voll ausgereizt ist. Ein gewisser Spielreaum muss ja immer vorhanden sein denk ich mir und wenn man das Auto normal weiterfahrt und eben die erhöhe Leistung nur selten abruft dürfte sich der Verschleiß auch nicht besonders erhöhen oder?
MTM bietet eine 152PS für ~1000€ an mit 1 Jahr Garantie
PP Performance 160PS mit 1 Jahr Garantie für ebenfalls ~1000€
und bei ABT bin ich zu blöd um da was zu finden 

Ist halt saumäßig viel Geld für sowas deswegen werde ich mir sowieso noch etwas Zeit lassen aber manchmal würde ich mich über etwas mehr Power schon freuen.


----------



## Benie (20. September 2012)

Die Tuner wie MTM oder PP usw. werden sicher wissen was sie Dir da einbauen. Ist ja ihr Geschäft und das sollten sie ja auch verstehen.
Sonst gäbe es längst keine Tuner mehr auf dem Markt die sowas wie Chiptuning anbieten.
Obwohl mir 1 Jahr Garantie auch sehr dürftig erscheint, ist eben das mindeste was der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt bei Neuteilen.

Hatte mal nen Passat 3BG TDI-1,9L mit Chiptuning von 140PS auf 165PS vom Freund gefahren, da merkt man schon nen guten Unterschied grade in der Beschleunigung zu vorher


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2012)

Abt bietet für den 1.4TSI ne Steigerung von 150 und 180PS auf 210PS an.
Allerdings gehts dann mit den NM über die spezifizierte Haltbarkeit des DSG.
Im Seat-Forum hat ein FR-Fahrer das Chiptuning machen lassen.
Da der Motor schon vorher seine Macken (hoher Oeldurst) hatte, gabs auf der Fahrt nach Spanien die schöne Übetraschung. Motorschaden.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2012)

Klingt erstmal ziemlich teuer, aber das hängt halt an der Garantie. Ich war damals bei mir um die Ecke, der hat realistische Preise und Leistungsangaben. Zufrieden waren bis jetzt auch alle die da waren.A1 gibts auch im Programm
http://www.mega-speed.de/kraftfahrzeuge/pkw/audi/audi-a1.html
Wenn dazu noch eine volle Weiterführung der Garantie soll werden es wahrscheinlich aber auch um die 900€.


----------



## ich558 (20. September 2012)

Aber ist es nicht besser zu einem "großen bekannten" Tuner zu gehen? Ich denke halt die haben mehr Erfahrung und Möglichkeiten für eine optimale Optimierung.
Kann mir jemand einen Link zu den ABT Angeboten für den A1 geben? Ich finde da einfach nichts zum Chiptuning....


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> und bei ABT bin ich zu blöd um da was zu finden



Das dürfte es sein:

http://www.abt-configurator.com/dat...16907&pid=16604&doc=8X0 114 160 CAXA AS D.pdf

bzw:

ABT Sportsline Fahrzeugkonfigurator

2 Jahre bzw 100000km Garantie, 1500€ - allerdings wird auch Super Plus als Kraftstoff verlangt.

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist es nicht besser zu einem "großen bekannten" Tuner zu gehen? Ich denke halt die haben mehr Erfahrung und Möglichkeiten für eine optimale Optimierung.


Im Endeffekt kochen alle nur mit Wasser. Gerade bei den einfachen Angeboten mit Festpreis wird eh nur ein Mapping verkauft welches an einem anderen Wagen mit gleichem Motor getestet wurde. Du zahlst quasi nur für ein einfaches aufspielen der Software(bzw je nach MCU noch den Extra-Chip an sich). "Optimale optimierung" wäre ein manuelles Abstimmen genau deines Autos, aber das kostet noch mehr.


----------



## ich558 (20. September 2012)

ABT hat ja heftige Preise scheint mir aber am besten da die wenigsten ordentliches Leistungsdiagramm, 2 Jahre Garantie und scheinbar guten Service haben. Momentan ist mir das wohl noch zu teuer. Vielleicht entschließe ich mich in ein paar Monaten bzw im nächsten Frühjahr noch dazu.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Da gibts 14+€ für nen völligen Idiotenjob?


 


ich558 schrieb:


> Wtf?  Ich war in einem Firma die Teile für Audi BMW usw herstellt für 10,5€ nur


 


>ExX< schrieb:


> krass, da bekomme ich ja mit abgeschlossener Ausbildung und einem Beruf in dem Leute gesucht werden wie bescheuert ja brutto weniger....



Tja, ist halt Audi.. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Ähm hallo, jemand zuhause bei Dir?
> 
> Nur mal so, dieser Idiotenjob erfordert schon sehr viel Konzentration und das Stunde für Stunde und Tag für Tag bei immer der gleichen Arbeit. Das Band läuft immer und wenn irgendwelche Idioten falsche Schrauben in das Lenkgetriebe gebaut haben, willst du schließlich auch, dass andere Idioten das ganz wieder ausbessern, bevor du das Auto kaufst und du selber der Idiot bist, der damit an Baum fährt.
> 
> ...



Naja, stimmt schon zum Teil, aber im Ernst.. nach 2 Tagen Einarbeiten konnte ich meinen Arbeitsvorgang ohne jegliche Hilfe. Wenns ein Problem gibt, wird schnell der Kollege, der neben mir steht, gerufen - mehr ist da wirklich nicht dabei.
Wenn man fest angestellt ist, und diverse Arbeitsvorgänge lernt, ist das zu Beginn schon ein wenig anspruchsvoller.. die ersten paar Monate vielleicht. Danach ist es leider wirklich nur noch ein ... sehr einfacher Job. Betonung auf sehr. Vielleicht körperlich ein wenig belastender als der typische Job, aber auch nichts im Vergleich zu Bauarbeiter etc.

Dafür ist es dann aber wirklich der Hammer, was gezahlt wird - 13. & 14. Monatsgehalt, Erfolgsbeteiligungen und und und..
 Audi geht es einfach zu gut. Wobei ich da kein Problem mit habe.


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2012)

Bei der aktuellen Polo / A1 / Ibiza Plattform wird die Software nicht direkt aufgespielt. Soweit ich das weiß, wird da das komplette Steuergerät gegen eines mit dem getunten Softwarestand getauscht. (so zumindest bei Abt)

Mir persönlich würde, falls ich es machen lassen würde, ein Tuning von FR (150PS) auf Cupra (180PS) reichen.
Da wäre noch alles in den Spezifikationen...


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn auch etwas verspätet: Mein Beitrag zu 2 Liter Sauger vs 1.4 Turbo.
> 
> Ich habe beide gefahren: Den 2.0 20V (5 Ventile / Zylinder) mit 130PS von Audi im Passat 3BG und derzeit den 160PS 1.4 Twincharger im Scirocco.
> 
> Vergiss den Sauger. Unter 8 Liter kaum zu fahren und träge. Ich will den trotz tollem Sound nicht zurück.



Da hast du dir aber auch nicht gerade den besten Sauger rausgesucht den man so fahren kann. Aber einen Sauger ohne Turbo auf unter 8L zu fahren ist schon nicht leicht, bin einige Sauger gefahren und keiner davon hat es groß unter 8L geschafft. Dafür haben sie aber auch alle nicht viel mehr als 9L gebraucht und das bei meiner Fahrweise.


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da hast du dir aber auch nicht gerade den besten Sauger rausgesucht den man so fahren kann. Aber einen Sauger ohne Turbo auf unter 8L zu fahren ist schon nicht leicht, bin einige Sauger gefahren und keiner davon hat es groß unter 8L geschafft. Dafür haben sie aber auch alle nicht viel mehr als 9L gebraucht und das bei meiner Fahrweise.


 
Problemlos auf 15Liter bekommen die Kiste.  Der 2.0 20V ist ein Säufer.

Andere Thema:

Ich muss dieses Jahr Winterreifen kaufen für unseren Passat MJ2011. Ab Werk sind Felgen mit 7,5 x 17 und Reifen 235/45 93Y verbaut.

Da unser Passat mit seinen 140PS die 210km/h nur im freien Fall erreicht wollte ich für den Winter 225/50 oder 215/50 91H montieren. Die max Achslast ist vorne 1150kg und hinten 1140kg, damit sollte die Traglast mit 91 langen.

Das Problem: VW gibt für die Felgen eben nur Reifen mit 235/45 93Y frei. Muss wohl der TüV ran? Der Preisunterschied sind bei den  Reifen fast 50 Euro von 215, bzw 225 zu 235.


----------



## SamsonRade (21. September 2012)

Also ich fahre meinen BMW 130i nicht unter 10l.


----------



## XE85 (21. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Da unser Passat mit seinen 140PS die 210km/h nur im freien Fall erreicht  wollte ich für den Winter 225/50 oder 215/50 91H montieren. Die max  Achslast ist vorne 1150kg und hinten 1140kg, damit sollte die Traglast  mit 91 langen.
> 
> Das Problem: VW gibt für die Felgen eben nur Reifen mit 235/45 93Y frei.  Muss wohl der TüV ran? Der Preisunterschied sind bei den  Reifen fast  50 Euro von 215, bzw 225 zu 235.



Also beim Loadindex muss man schon die nehmen der auch im Fahrzeugschein stehen - 91 wenn 93 verlangt wird geht soweit ich weiß nicht. vmax ist kein Problem wenn man sich den entsprechenden Aufkleber besorgt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist der auch der selbe in kastrierter Form im A1 mit 122PS? Ich überleg nämlich ein Chiptuning von MTM auf 160 machen zu lassen aber bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das für so ein 1,4l Motörchen sinnvoll ist?


 
Man muss wissen, bis wie viel PS und NM die Antriebsteile ausgelegt sind. Bei meinem 118d sind die Komponenten bis 400NM und ich glaub bis 200 PS belastbar, ohne Probleme zu bereiten.

*Lass dir auf keinen Fall eine "Blackbox", "Performancebox" usw. einbauen, die gaukeln nur der Steuerung etwas vor und können den Motor beschädigen, sondern suche nach professionellen Kennfeldoptimierern*.


----------



## Falk (21. September 2012)

Mal eine Frage zu Verkehrszeichen (Tempo-Limit): bei uns auf dem Frankenschnellweg haben sie es hingekriegt, temporäre Tempolimits zu installieren, die ~2m vor dem eigentlich Schild stehen. Auf größere Entfernung kann man das hintere Schild nicht sehen, wenn man vorbei fährt ist es aber eindeutig zu erkennen (und auch nicht überklebt oder sonstwas).

Damit gilt das vordere Schild doch eigentlich nur bis zum hinteren (ca. 2-3m eben), auch wenn natürlich implizit klar ist, wie es gemeint ist. Käme man damit durch, wenn man so argumentiert (dran halten tut sich eh niemand, an keins der beiden).


----------



## moe (21. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja dafür haben auch sehr viele Menschen mit einer hohen Qualifikation sehr wenig aufn Kasten. Nur weil ein Ing. vor mir steht heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man den gebrauchen kann. Du hast dich halt etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt. Und da ich bei Mercedes im Werk bin, konnte ich das nicht einfach so im Raum stehen lassen


 

 Stimmt, das sehe ich jeden Tag wieder, wie viele Leute nen "hohen" Bildungsabschluss haben aber trotzdem nix können.

@Falk: Afaik sind die hinteren Schilder nur ungültig, wenn sie abgeklebt oder mit diesen orangen Kreuzen "durchgestrichen" sind.


----------



## >ExX< (21. September 2012)

@Falk: Du musst dich an das hintere Schild richten.
Wenn du aber von der Polizei angehalten wirst, und die kulant sind, lassen die dich fahren.
Vor Gericht könnte ich mir vorstellen dass man nur Teilschuld bekommt, bzw. es als Fehler der Straßenmeisterei (oder wer auch immer dafürzuständig ist) anerkannt wird.
Würde ich mir jetzt so vorstellen.

Denn normal ist sowas nicht


----------



## Klutten (21. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Andere Thema:
> 
> Ich muss dieses Jahr Winterreifen kaufen für unseren Passat MJ2011. Ab Werk sind Felgen mit 7,5 x 17 und Reifen 235/45 93Y verbaut.
> 
> ...



Da wird dir auch der TÜV (voraussichtlich) nicht helfen können. Ich habe deinen Wagen gerade mal durch die Datenbank gejagt und kann dir auch nur sagen, dass auf der 7,5J-Felge nur der 235/45er Reifen zulässig ist und auf einer 6J-Felge ein 205/50er. Da es keine Gutachten für Herstellerfelgen gibt, damit auch keine Grundlage für eine Eintragung, kann auch der TÜV keinen anderen Reifen ohne Weiteres eintragen. Fragen kostet aber trotzdem nichts, denn bekanntlich gibt es ja immer jemanden, der der Meinung ist, dass das kein Problem darstellt. In jedem Fall müsste man die Abrollumfänge vergleichen. Ein verändertes Fahrverhalten wird man sicher nicht nachweisen können oder müssen.

Fahren musst du mindestens -> 89W (national) oder 90V (EG-Rili), wobei der Geschwindigkeitsindex bei Winterreifen ja nach unten abweichen darf, sofern du ein kleines Schildchen ins Cockpit klebst.

.
.
.

Mit Reifen bin ich seit heute saniert. Meine (fast neuen) Runflats in 245/40R18 habe ich für gute 670€ verkauft. Dafür habe ich jetzt neue Winterreifen in 245/40R18 (Hankook Icept Evo W310 ~620€) und für den nächsten Sommer 245/35R19 und 275/30R19 (Hankook S1 Evo² ~830€). Dann reicht es aber auch mit Geld ausgeben.


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da wird dir auch der TÜV (voraussichtlich) nicht helfen können. Ich habe deinen Wagen gerade mal durch die Datenbank gejagt und kann dir auch nur sagen, dass auf der 7,5J-Felge nur der 235/45er Reifen zulässig ist und auf einer 6J-Felge ein 205/50er. Da es keine Gutachten für Herstellerfelgen gibt, damit auch keine Grundlage für eine Eintragung, kann auch der TÜV keinen anderen Reifen ohne Weiteres eintragen. Fragen kostet aber trotzdem nichts, denn bekanntlich gibt es ja immer jemanden, der der Meinung ist, dass das kein Problem darstellt. In jedem Fall müsste man die Abrollumfänge vergleichen. Ein verändertes Fahrverhalten wird man sicher nicht nachweisen können oder müssen.



Danke für die Info.  Ich hatte mal hier: Reifenrechner - Reifenumfang rechner verschiedene Reifengrößen eingegeben:

Abrollumfang 235/45: 195.6cm, Tachoabweichung +2%

Abrollumfang 225/45: 192.8cm, Tachoabweichung +1%
Abrollumfang 215/50:  196,6cm, Tachoabweichung 0%
Abrollumfang 205/55: 192,1cm, Tachoabweichung +2%

Werde am Montag unseren Tüv fragen, die waren da bisher sehr Hilfsbereit. Ansonsten habe ich bei Ebay schon ein paar Stahlfelgen mit Reifen gefunden.


----------



## Neox (22. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also das alles exakt gleich ist da wäre ich mir nicht sicher - LLK und der Kühler/Lüfter zB könnten da durchaus etwas abgespeckt sein. 160PS wären ja doch über 30% mehr Leistung. Was bietet den MTM als Garantie?
> 
> Edit: Die Motoren sind definitiv nicht gleich: Scirocco(160PS): Turbo, Kompressor, A1(122PS): nur Turbo
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe mit MTM bessere Erfahrung gemacht, ohne hier Werbung zu machen. Mein Kollege hatte damals ein A3 2.0TDI mit 140PS. Er hat den bei ABT Chiptunen lassen, und hatte danach nur noch Probleme mit dem Turbo, der alle 5000km abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.  Ich hatte mal hier: Reifenrechner - Reifenumfang rechner verschiedene Reifengrößen eingegeben:
> 
> Abrollumfang 235/45: 195.6cm, Tachoabweichung +2%
> 
> ...


 
Das schaut doch gut aus.  +1/-4 % zu den Serienbereifungen sind zumindest erlaubt. Dafür muss man dann aber noch diese Bereifungen mit hinzuziehen.


----------



## XE85 (22. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Meine (fast neuen) Runflats in 245/40R18 habe ich für gute 670€ verkauft.



Hast du die verkauft weil du sowiso andere wolltest (Reifen/Felgen) oder weil die Runflats so mies zu fahren sind? Im netz gehen die Meinungen zu Runflats ja sehr weit auseinander.



Neox schrieb:


> Ich habe mit MTM bessere Erfahrung gemacht, ohne  hier Werbung zu machen. Mein Kollege hatte damals ein A3 2.0TDI mit  140PS. Er hat den bei ABT Chiptunen lassen, und hatte danach nur noch  Probleme mit dem Turbo, der alle 5000km abgeraucht ist.



Mit erfahrungen kann ich leider nicht aufwarten - aber das es mit einem Fahrzeug Probleme (aufgrund des Tunings) gibt das wird wohl bei jedem Tuner hi und da vorkommen.

mfg


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hast du die verkauft weil du sowiso andere wolltest (Reifen/Felgen) oder weil die Runflats so mies zu fahren sind? Im netz gehen die Meinungen zu Runflats ja sehr weit auseinander.


 
18" sind mir auf so einem großen Auto zu klein und sehen wirklich verloren darauf aus. Da ich eh die M5-Felgen in 8,5Jx19 und 9,5Jx19 von meinem alten 5er liegen hatte (und die ja ursprünglich vom E60/61 stammen) wollte ich diese auch weiter fahren. Das Design M166 gefällt mir richtig gut und mit der dezenten Tieferlegung habe ich das Auto jetzt wieder so, wie ich es haben wollte. Da bot es sich natürlich an, die fast neuen Runflat-Reifen (7,5 - 8mm Profil) zu verkaufen und die 18"er auf Winterreifen umzustellen.

Zu den Runflats: In Verbindung mit dem M-Fahrwerk (welches ja eh sehr straff ist) fahren sich diese sehr hart. Jede Unebenheit oder jede kleine Kante war deutlich zu spüren. Das Umstecken auf 19" mit 35/30er Querschnitt brachte dann schon erstaunlichen Komfort mit sich, trotz des deutlich niedrigeren Querschnitts. Lediglich schnelle und kurze Stöße waren noch spürbar. Jetzt, in Verbindung mit den 35mm H&R-Federn an der Vorderachse, ist nochmals eine Verbesserung spürbar. Kurze Stöße werden noch besser geschluckt, dafür merkt man das straffe Einfedern bei langen Senken oder starken Kurven - was aber auch so sein muss, da die Federn deutlich progressiver gewickelt und im ausgefederten Zustand sehr viel kürzer sind (~ 6-8cm).

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Etwas Tiefgang, sodass die Reifen bündig zum Radkasten passen, eine sportliche aber dennoch sehr komfortable Abstimmung, was will man mehr. Man darf natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass ich täglich meist mehr als 12 Stunden durch die Gegend fahre. Da mag man keine faulen Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hast du die verkauft weil du sowiso andere wolltest (Reifen/Felgen) oder weil die Runflats so mies zu fahren sind? Im netz gehen die Meinungen zu Runflats ja sehr weit auseinander.


 
Die RFTs auf meinem 1er in Verbindung mit dem M-Fahrwerk gehen noch mit den Originalfelgen. Wenn ich auf 18" 225/40 umsteige werden die RFTs zu hart sein und mir sind die dann auch zu schwer, wenn ich schon eine leichte Felge nehme


----------



## XE85 (22. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die RFTs auf meinem 1er in Verbindung  mit dem M-Fahrwerk gehen noch mit den Originalfelgen. Wenn ich auf 18"  225/40 umsteige werden die RFTs zu hart sein und mir sind die dann auch  zu schwer, wenn ich schon eine leichte Felge nehme



Was hat der serienmäßig? 16er oder 17er? Das es da, mit einem großen Querschnitt, noch geht kann mit gut vorstellen. Aber ich schiele wie Klutten eher richtung 19er Felgen die dann nächstes Frühjahr draufkommen sollen.

mfg


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das schaut doch gut aus.  +1/-4 % zu den Serienbereifungen sind zumindest erlaubt. Dafür muss man dann aber noch diese Bereifungen mit hinzuziehen.



Sorry, habe ich vergessen zu schreiben: 235/45 ist die Serienbereifung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Was hat der serienmäßig? 16er oder 17er? Das es da, mit einem großen Querschnitt, noch geht kann mit gut vorstellen. Aber ich schiele wie Klutten eher richtung 19er Felgen.
> 
> mfg


 
16er  Naja, die sehen gar nicht sooo schlecht aus, ich finde aber an das Auto gehören größere. Derzeitge Felgen: Sommerfelge Winterfelge
Die Winterfelgen+ Reifen habe ich für 350€ geschossen, unbeschädigt und mit noch relativ viel Profil.


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die RFTs auf meinem 1er in Verbindung mit dem M-Fahrwerk gehen noch mit den Originalfelgen. Wenn ich auf 18" 225/40 umsteige werden die RFTs zu hart sein und mir sind die dann auch zu schwer, wenn ich schon eine leichte Felge nehme



Das Gewicht ist mir bei meinem Dicken zwar nicht wirklich wichtig, aber die Runflats sind deutlich schwerer.



XE85 schrieb:


> ... Aber ich schiele wie Klutten eher richtung 19er Felgen die dann nächstes Frühjahr draufkommen sollen.



Durch die große Bremsanlage kann ich eh nur ab 18" fahren. Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber auf der Vorderachse sitzt eine schwimmende Bremsscheibe von 348x36mm zwischen den riesigen Bremszangen und 4 Kolben. Bei den 19"-Felgen bekomme ich gerade mal einen Finger zwischen Bremssattel und Felge ...ein Alptraum beim wöchentlichen Waschen. ^^



riedochs schrieb:


> Sorry, habe ich vergessen zu schreiben: 235/45 ist die Serienbereifung


 
Ich weiß, dass es *eine *der Serienbereifungen ist.  Es hier in Worte zu fassen wäre sehr aufwändig, aber die %-Regelung bezieht sich auf den kleinsten/größten serienmäßigen Abrollumfang - um es mal grob zu umreißen.


----------



## thecroatien (22. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist mir bei meinem Dicken zwar nicht wirklich wichtig, aber die Runflats sind deutlich schwerer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe mal eine Frage an dich 

Was kannst du mir zum Thema reifen Stretching sagen?

Man findet nicht wirklich viele Infos im Netz...

Nachdem ich ein paar bilder von dezent "gestretchten" Reifen auf Stahlfelgen sah, Schiele ich ein wenig auf meinen Clio damit 

Würde mich freuen wenn du mir verraten kannst, ob das Möglich ist, und was es zu beachten gebe.

GRüße


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2012)

Davon halte ich überhaupt nichts. Wer sich mal rein technisch mit den Reifeneigenschaften befasst, der wird schnell feststellen, dass nahezu jede Eigenschaft des Reifens verloren geht. Die Einzige die übrig bleibt ist wahrscheinlich, dass die Luft noch drinnen bleibt. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass der Reifen bei höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeiten schnell über den Hump springen kann und alleine rein geometrisch kein einwandfreier Halt auf der Felge mehr möglich ist. Optisch mag es dem ein oder anderen vielleicht noch gut gefallen, wenn die Felge weit über den Reifen hinaussteht, aber technisch gesehen wird es schnell lebensgefährlich. Dazu kommt, dass solche Eintragungen das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie gedruckt werden.


----------



## moe (22. September 2012)

Was ist denn Reifen Stretching?


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> 18" sind mir auf so einem großen Auto zu klein und sehen wirklich verloren darauf aus. Da ich eh die M5-Felgen in 8,5Jx19 und 9,5Jx19 von meinem alten 5er liegen hatte (und die ja ursprünglich vom E60/61 stammen) wollte ich diese auch weiter fahren. Das Design M166 gefällt mir richtig gut und mit der dezenten Tieferlegung habe ich das Auto jetzt wieder so, wie ich es haben wollte. Da bot es sich natürlich an, die fast neuen Runflat-Reifen (7,5 - 8mm Profil) zu verkaufen und die 18"er auf Winterreifen umzustellen.
> 
> Zu den Runflats: In Verbindung mit dem M-Fahrwerk (welches ja eh sehr straff ist) fahren sich diese sehr hart. Jede Unebenheit oder jede kleine Kante war deutlich zu spüren. Das Umstecken auf 19" mit 35/30er Querschnitt brachte dann schon erstaunlichen Komfort mit sich, trotz des deutlich niedrigeren Querschnitts. Lediglich schnelle und kurze Stöße waren noch spürbar. Jetzt, in Verbindung mit den 35mm H&R-Federn an der Vorderachse, ist nochmals eine Verbesserung spürbar. Kurze Stöße werden noch besser geschluckt, dafür merkt man das straffe Einfedern bei langen Senken oder starken Kurven - was aber auch so sein muss, da die Federn deutlich progressiver gewickelt und im ausgefederten Zustand sehr viel kürzer sind (~ 6-8cm).
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Etwas Tiefgang, sodass die Reifen bündig zum Radkasten passen, eine sportliche aber dennoch sehr komfortable Abstimmung, was will man mehr. Man darf natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass ich täglich meist mehr als 12 Stunden durch die Gegend fahre. Da mag man keine faulen Kompromisse eingehen.




Wieso fährst du durch die Gegend? Ich dachte, du bist TÜV.


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Was ist denn Reifen Stretching?



Einen zu schmalen Reifen auf eine zu breite Felge zu montieren...

Beispielbilder -> Tyrestretch.com - Image Library



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso fährst du durch die Gegend? Ich dachte, du bist TÜV.


 
Genau, und aus diesem Grund habe ich auch ein Dekra-Logo auf meinem Helmchen.  

Außerdem gibt es nicht nur die Niederlassungen der Prüforganisationen. Einen Teil des Tages (meist 3 Std.) verbringe ich in der Niederlassung, dann klappere ich meine Werkstatt-Tour ab (5-6 Std.) und danach die speziellen Kunden, die außerhalb der Reihe nach Terminen schreien. Das summiert sich pro Woche dann auf 60-70 Std. auf. Ich würde gerne gegen eine 40-Stunden-Woche tauschen ...aber das bleibt wohl ein Traum.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2012)

Stimmt, bei meinen Eltern im Autohaus kommt ja auch immer einer vom TÜV vorbei. Ist ja Außendienst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Einen zu schmalen Reifen auf eine zu breite Felge zu montieren...
> 
> Beispielbilder -> Tyrestretch.com - Image Library





Das sieht immer nach " Ich hab Geld für eine teure Felge, die passenden Reifen sind mir aber zu teuer"  z.B. http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm224/greysileighty/Stretch.jpg
Und ich sag nur ->  ( Bordsteinkante/Felge )


----------



## ich558 (22. September 2012)

Sorry aber sowas sieht doch sch*** aus 
Jedem das seine aber das kann doch zu keinem Auto passen?...


----------



## Zappaesk (22. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Teil des Tages (meist 3 Std.) verbringe ich in der Niederlassung, dann klappere ich meine Werkstatt-Tour ab (5-6 Std.) und danach die speziellen Kunden, die außerhalb der Reihe nach Terminen schreien. Das summiert sich pro Woche dann auf 60-70 Std. auf. Ich würde gerne gegen eine 40-Stunden-Woche tauschen ...aber das bleibt wohl ein Traum.



Selber Schuld, wer sich so ausbeuten lässt! Wenn ich dauerhaft so deutlich gegen die Arbeitszeitbestimmungen verstoßen würde, dann hätte ich ein Problem mit meinen Chef. Abgesehen davon hast du natürlich ein Versicherungsproblem wenn dir was passiert!
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich immer pünktlich Feierabend mache, aber wenn zum Dauervergnügen wird, dann muss ich eben zu meinem Chef und mehr Kap anfordern. Die Alternative als "Held" durch massive Überziehung der Arbeitszeit dem Herr werden zu wollen ist eigentlich keine. Danken tuts einem keiner und im Falle eines Problems steht man evtl. ohne Rückendeckung und Versicherung da. Vom Raubbau an der eigenen Gesundheit mal ganz abgesehen -> dafür wird das Gehalt als Dekra Prüfer zu gering sein.

Aber gut zu wissen, das dort so gearbeitet wird. Dann werde ich da kein Geld mehr lassen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sorry aber sowas sieht doch sch*** aus
> Jedem das seine aber das kann doch zu keinem Auto passen?...


 
Passt auch nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2012)

Alter Schwede 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTB-cz8Ej-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BM_JlylNIHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:

Die sind auch alle 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTs0CZTe3FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zoon (22. September 2012)

geht noch besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTb4CGhp_eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gibt noch ein paar mehr auf dem Channel

"In Soviet Russia - Car Drives You"


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Einen zu schmalen Reifen auf eine zu breite Felge zu montieren...
> 
> Beispielbilder -> Tyrestretch.com - Image Library




Bei meinen Reifen sieht das noch den Tacken extremer aus.  Zumindest im Vergleich zu dem Bild, was ich da gesehen hab.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Bin auch mal eine zeitlang 215er Reifen auf 9J Felgen gefahren, fuhr sich einfach nur beschissen ohne Ende.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Sieht  stylisch aus. Alles andere ist egal. Ich hab 225er Reifen. Wie breit die Felge sind, keine Ahnung. Breiter als die Reifen halt. Zumindest ein Stückchen.


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, wer sich so ausbeuten lässt! Wenn ich dauerhaft so deutlich gegen die Arbeitszeitbestimmungen verstoßen würde, dann hätte ich ein Problem mit meinen Chef. Abgesehen davon hast du natürlich ein Versicherungsproblem wenn dir was passiert!
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich immer pünktlich Feierabend mache, aber wenn zum Dauervergnügen wird, dann muss ich eben zu meinem Chef und mehr Kap anfordern. Die Alternative als "Held" durch massive Überziehung der Arbeitszeit dem Herr werden zu wollen ist eigentlich keine. Danken tuts einem keiner und im Falle eines Problems steht man evtl. ohne Rückendeckung und Versicherung da. Vom Raubbau an der eigenen Gesundheit mal ganz abgesehen -> dafür wird das Gehalt als Dekra Prüfer zu gering sein.
> 
> Aber gut zu wissen, das dort so gearbeitet wird. Dann werde ich da kein Geld mehr lassen!



Das hat nichts mit Ausbeutung zu tun, zumindest nicht so, wie ich es aus deinem Kontext lese. Aber im Ingenieurswesen wird eigentlich überall länger als 8 Stunden am Tag gearbeitet. Das kenne ich eigentlich nicht anders von Bekannten, die bei unseren großen Autobauern ihrer Arbeit nachgehen und auch eine entsprechende Position inne haben. Ich kann deine Ausführungen zwar verstehen, denn manchmal kommen mir diese Gedanken auch, aber wie gesagt, dass scheint in vielen Branchen heute normal zu sein. In meinem Bekanntenkreis besetzen viele eine Führungsposition, sei es in der Logistik, allgemeinen Industrie oder dem weitverzweigten Arbeitsgebiet der Ingenieurswissenschaften, bei Gehältern, die irgendwo zwischen 70.000 - 90.000 Euro liegen. Das wird bei einem Weltkonzern wie euch sicher auch nicht anders sein, oder? 

Ich würde es mal grob so umreißen: 12 Stunden sind in arbeitsreichen Monaten normal (+ ggf. Samstags), dafür gibt es auch wieder Wintermonate, wo es gesitteter und auch geruhsamer zu Werke geht. Dafür bin ich mein eigener Herr und niemand sagt mir Tag für Tag, was ich noch schaffen muss.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Ausbeutung zu tun, zumindest nicht so, wie ich es aus deinem Kontext lese. Aber im Ingenieurswesen wird eigentlich überall länger als 8 Stunden am Tag gearbeitet. Das kenne ich eigentlich nicht anders von Bekannten, die bei unseren großen Autobauern ihrer Arbeit nachgehen und auch eine entsprechende Position inne haben. Ich kann deine Ausführungen zwar verstehen, denn manchmal kommen mir diese Gedanken auch, aber wie gesagt, dass scheint in vielen Branchen heute normal zu sein. In meinem Bekanntenkreis besetzen viele eine Führungsposition, sei es in der Logistik, allgemeinen Industrie oder dem weitverzweigten Arbeitsgebiet der Ingenieurswissenschaften, bei Gehältern, die irgendwo zwischen 70.000 - 90.000 Euro liegen. Das wird bei einem Weltkonzern wie euch sicher auch nicht anders sein, oder?
> 
> Ich würde es mal grob so umreißen: 12 Stunden sind in arbeitsreichen Monaten normal (+ ggf. Samstags), dafür gibt es auch wieder Wintermonate, wo es gesitteter und auch geruhsamer zu Werke geht. Dafür bin ich mein eigener Herr und niemand sagt mir Tag für Tag, was ich noch schaffen muss.


 
Also bei uns wird natürlich auch länger als 8h gearbeitet, dass ist ja nicht das Thema. Aber wer regelmäßig länger wie die gesetzlich festgelegte Arbeitszeit arbeitet (ich meine 10h/Tag bzw. 48h/Woche ?!), der bekommt bei uns und in anderen großen Firmen der Branche (und in anderen Branchen ebenso) bei denen Bekannte arbeiten Probleme mit seinem Chef und oder dem Betriebsrat. 

Ich selber komme so im Schnitt auf rd. 42-45h/Woche und arbeite als Projektleiter, bin also für die Entwicklung eines kompletten Getriebes verantwortlich. Da gibt es natürlich auch mal Stoßzeiten, die ein längeres Arbeiten erfordern, das ich aber wirklich mal über die Vorschriften zur Wochenarbeitszeit rauskomme kommt extrem selten vor. In solchen Situationen muss ich aber dann eben umpriorisieren und ggf. zusätzliche Kapa bei meinem Chef einfordern, dann kann man das normalerweise ohne das die Arbeit ausartet lösen. Einzelne Tage werden natürlich trotzdem schon mal länger (mein Rekord: 16h), speziell wenn es um Auswärtstermine geht, die dann noch eine länger Rückfahrt erfordern. Wobei ich das mittlerweile auch vermeide und dann lieber nochmal übernachte.

Wenn dauerhaft viel zu lange gearbeitet wird, dann muss mehr Kapa her und wer die nicht anfordert ist selber Schuld! Wenn man sie dann nicht bekommt ists ein anderes Problem, dass dann eben in Abstimmung mit dem Chef dazu führen muss, dass Aufgaben umverteilt, Prioritäten anders gesetzt und die Termine den Gegebenheiten angepasst werden müssen. Das hat dann aber nichts mit der Position zu tun sondern das ist reiner Selbstschutz. Ich bin jedenfalls immer so gefahren und es hat weder mir noch meiner "Karriere" geschadet.

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass je größer die Firma, desto mehr sich an solche Vorschriften gehalten wird. In kleinen Klitschen buckeln sich die Leute eher zu Tode als in nem großen Konzern. Es hilft ja auch niemandem, wenn die Mitarbeiter sich kaputt machen. Längere Ausfallzeiten aufgrund des Stresses bzw. der damit verbundenen Folgen sind ja auch nicht im Sinne des Arbeitgebers! Da kenne ich genug Beispiele von Leuten, die sich selbst für unersetzbar hielten und meinten wenn sie gehen bricht alles auseinander... den einen haben wir vor ein paar Wochen mit Mitte 40 begraben (Herzinfarkt), ein anderer hat mit Ende 30 seine erste HerzOP hinter sich,... das kann man fortsetzen, auch wenn dass sicherlich Extrembeispiele sind. Dinge wie Burn Out und Hörsturz gehören aber schon zu den "normalen" Krankheiten, die regelmäßig zu Ausfallzeiten führen.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sieht  stylisch aus. Alles andere ist egal.


 
Geschmackssache...
Aber wie kann einem das Fahrverhalten egal sein? Nur damit man angeblich stylische Felgen/Reifen fährt?


----------



## XE85 (23. September 2012)

Über das Fahrverhalten kann man immer noch streiten, aber das man wegen der Optik so ein Risiko eingeht im Grab zu landen (und womöglich noch einen anderen mitzunehmen) ist mir schleierhaft.

mfg


----------



## roadgecko (23. September 2012)

Ist so etwas überhaupt erlaubt ? Im Gutachten der Felge stehen doch die größen die gefahren werden darf, und ich kann mir nich vorstellen das dort auch zu kleine Reifen bei sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geschmackssache...
> Aber wie kann einem das Fahrverhalten egal sein? Nur damit man angeblich stylische Felgen/Reifen fährt?


 
Ich finds sogar peinlich so rumzufahren


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ...


 
Du hast mit deinem Beitrag völlig Recht, aber in der Realität sieht es oft anders aus. Jede Branche hat ihre Eigenheiten und man muss sich damit arrangieren oder eben umorientieren. Ich stimme dir in allen Belangen zu, aber mit den Kapazitäten ist es meist nicht ganz so einfach - zumindest bei uns. Bei uns in der Niederlassung haben wir eine Einstellungsquote von 5 + Mann pro Jahr, was bei ~80-90 Ingenieuren schon viel ist. Diese lassen sich leider nicht beliebig aquiieren, da die Zusatzausbildung (~ 1 Jahr) mit staatlicher Prüfung abgeschlossen werden muss + Betrauung vom jeweiligen Bundesland. Aktuell komme ich noch mit meiner Situation klar, versuche aber auch schon mal etwas kürzer zu treten. Kurz vor 40 ist man eben nicht mehr der Jungspund auf der Karriereleiter. Eine Arbeitsplatzdiskussion sollten wir hier aber nicht weiter führen - auch wenn sie zum Thema passt. Wir verstehen einander und wissen ja, dass die Arbeitswelt zunehmend schwieriger wird.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ist so etwas überhaupt erlaubt ? Im Gutachten der Felge stehen doch die größen die gefahren werden darf, und ich kann mir nich vorstellen das dort auch zu kleine Reifen bei sind.



Erlaubt ist so etwas nur bedingt. In Gutachten werden nur wenige Rad- / Reifenkombinationen aufgeführt, die getestet oder aufgrund der Vergleichbarkeit für Zulässig erklärt wurden. Abseits dessen gibt es Tabellen, die Aufschluss über mögliche Kombinationen geben. Diese kann dann TÜV/Dekra als Grundlage für Begutachtungen nach §19(2) i.V.m. §21 StVZO heranziehen. Alles Weitere ist Sachverstand ...oder wie man auf vielen extremen Bildern erkennen kann eben nicht.


----------



## Neox (23. September 2012)

Auch wenn wir jetzt arg vom Thema angucken.
Formel 1: Wer gewinnt eurer Meinung nach?

[Vote]: Hamilton


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2012)

Wenn ich bei mir sehe das die 235er Reifen leicht über die Felge stehen bei den 7,5 breiten Felgen packe ich da auch nächstes Jahr nur 225 drauf. Ist für den Passat mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geschmackssache...
> Aber wie kann einem das Fahrverhalten egal sein? Nur damit man angeblich stylische Felgen/Reifen fährt?


 

Cupfahrwerk, Spurverbreiterung, Tieferlegung und Reifen im Format 225/30 R18.  Das Ding liegt wie Brett und sieht gut aus. Einfach es Beschd! Nur beim Einparken muss man halt aufpassen. Da ist mir das Fahrverhalten dann nicht egal. Muss man bissel aufpassen.   




Neox schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir jetzt arg vom Thema angucken.
> Formel 1: Wer gewinnt eurer Meinung nach?
> 
> [Vote]: Hamilton


 
Hamilton!


----------



## moe (23. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Einen zu schmalen Reifen auf eine zu breite Felge zu montieren...
> 
> Beispielbilder -> Tyrestretch.com - Image Library



Da sieht ja total  aus.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Was für ein Auto fährst du?


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2012)

Soooo gestern mal in Friedberg zum Herbstfest den Baru BRZ probegefahren.

Ich glaube ich bin 30000€ ärmer 

Die Karre ist einfach nur genial.
200PS sind für mich auch vollkommen ausreichend, aber geht jetzt gefühlt nicht viel besser als mein 125PS Prezel.
Dafür sind Fahrwerk und Sitzposition einfach nur endgeil


----------



## moe (23. September 2012)

Nen Peugeot 206 1.4.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Soooo gestern mal in Friedberg zum Herbstfest den Baru BRZ probegefahren.
> 
> Ich glaube ich bin 30000€ ärmer
> 
> ...


 
Der wird wohl klasse sein, sagt Schrick ja auch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13xlLxVgiF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Nen Peugeot 206 1.4.


 
Ich meinte eigentlich Scholle_satt 
Was ich so im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis gehört habe, ist der BRZ gar nicht so der Brüller. Soll für 200PS äusserst schlecht gehen und dadurch weniger Spaß bringen als gehofft. Schrick würde ich da nicht unbedingt als Maßstab nehmen, sobald die Karre quer fährt ist der Koffer toll. Alleine die 7.6 Sekunden bei 200PS ist schon äusserst schwach, als Vergleich ein Integra Type-R braucht nur 6.7 Sekunden bei gleichem Gewicht und 10PS weniger Leistung und nur FWD.

http://www.zeperfs.com/en/duel4321-176.htm


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2012)

Naja die Vorführer fahren wahrscheinlich sowieso noch alle im Einfahrmodus und da bringt das Auto laut einem KKS-Mitarbeiter nicht die vollen 200PS.
Sollte sich aber legen, theoretisch.

Wie gesagt mir würde die Leistung voll reichen da der Rest vom Auto einfach nur genial ist.
werde jetzt die Tage aber nochmal bei Toyota vorbei schauen, weil beim BRZ-Neuwagen hat man ne Lieferzeit von 6 Monaten  

Und die Vorführer sind wohl noch bis Anfang November bei den Händlern auf Tournee.

Leider kann man bei Toyota nicht die KKS Anlage direkt mit dazu ordern wie bei Subaru Deutschland bzw. Subi-Händlern.
http://www.kks-performance.com/index.php?article_id=124


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Ein Bekannter von mir schrieb in ein Foren folgendes Urteil über den BRZ nach seiner Probefahrt. 



vpower schrieb:


> Möglicherweise bin ich auch einfach zu "gut" in die Sache rein....
> 
> Klar ist auch das das Auto halt "oem" und dazu von 2012 ist, mit xy-airbags, 2 zonen Klima und haste nicht gesehen. Diese Features sind von mir nicht getestet worden, weil uninteressant.
> 
> ...



Bin den BRZ nicht gefahren, ließt sich aber ähnlich bescheiden wie ein Honda S2000 fährt. Da gehen die Leute auch total drauf ab und ich finde ihn einfach nur langweilig. Kommt halt drauf an was man so fährt, wenn du jetzt einen 125PS Kleinwagen fährst, dann ist der BRZ bestimmt schon sehr gut.


----------



## moe (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich Scholle_satt
> Was ich so im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis gehört habe, ist der BRZ gar nicht so der Brüller. Soll für 200PS äusserst schlecht gehen und dadurch weniger Spaß bringen als gehofft. Schrick würde ich da nicht unbedingt als Maßstab nehmen, sobald die Karre quer fährt ist der Koffer toll. Alleine die 7.6 Sekunden bei 200PS ist schon äusserst schwach, als Vergleich ein Integra Type-R braucht nur 6.7 Sekunden bei gleichem Gewicht und 10PS weniger Leistung und nur FWD.
> 
> Subaru BRZ Auto vs Honda Integra Type R (DC2) : The Duel 4321176



Ich hab mich schon gewundert, was du jetzt mit meinem Auto willst. 
Afaik fährt der nen Clio RS.


----------



## der_yappi (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich Scholle_satt


 
Wenn ichs recht in Erinnerung habe nen Renault Clio RS

Tante EDIT: Moe war schneller


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Und da dann 18" Felgen drauf? Mich würden mal Bilder interessieren


----------



## moe (23. September 2012)

Wenn du zuviel Freizeit hast kannst hier im Thread suchen. 
Müsste mattweiß sein wenn ichs recht in Erinnerung hab.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich Scholle_satt
> Was ich so im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis gehört habe, ist der BRZ gar nicht so der Brüller. Soll für 200PS äusserst schlecht gehen und dadurch weniger Spaß bringen als gehofft.


 
Ist auch Tatsache. Auf 200 ist selbst meine Aklasse ein gutes Stück schneller, und da kommt ab 180 nicht mehr so sehr viel.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Was braucht so eine A-Klasse auf 180km/h?


----------



## ich558 (23. September 2012)

Er hat ja nicht die normale Hausfrauen A Klasse sondern die kranke turbo Version mit ~200PS


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Das weiß ich schon, trotzdem würde mich die Zeit mal interessieren.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. September 2012)

Um die 22s
Braucht dann leider für die nächsten 20 km/h 10s ...


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Das ist eine äusserst ordentliche Zeit, da stinkt der BRZ ordentlich gegen ab. Ich denke mal nicht das der BRZ mehr als 170PS liefert.


----------



## Zoon (23. September 2012)

Mein BRZ Termin ist am 6. Oktober  durfte aber schonmal Prospekte studieren war dann noch bei Toyota. Rein von der Farbe her würd ich den als Toyota nehmen da gibs das Orange   und während es beim Toyota nur eine Austattungslinie gibt wo alles drin ist, gibts beim Subaru noch ne "sparversion" wo das Sperrdiff fehlt und noch ein paar andere Sachen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist eine äusserst ordentliche Zeit, da stinkt der BRZ ordentlich gegen ab. Ich denke mal nicht das der BRZ mehr als 170PS liefert.


 
Die 200 PS werden wohl nicht gefaked sein


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Die 200 PS werden wohl nicht gefaked sein



Warum sollten sie?


----------



## 8800 GT (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist eine äusserst ordentliche Zeit, da stinkt der BRZ ordentlich gegen ab. Ich denke mal nicht das der BRZ mehr als 170PS liefert.


 Selbst der 80-120 wert auf Zeperfs für den Brz ist nicht so gut. 5,2 sek. braucht er, das schaffen viele gleichstarke und etwa gleichleichte mit ner niedrigen 4er Zeit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die 200 PS werden wohl nicht gefaked sein


 
Die wird er wohl haben. Das Problem ist die Motorcharakteristik. Sprich die max. Leistung liegt nur als Peakwert ganz am Ende des Drehzahlbandes, so dass die Leistung im Grunde nicht abrufbar ist. Kennt im Grunde jeder der einen Hubraumschwachen Saugmotor fährt. Sind dann halt Papiertiger.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die 200 PS werden wohl nicht gefaked sein


 
Bei dem Gewicht gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 

1. Der Motor erreicht nicht seine 200PS
2. Das Getriebe ist debst bescheiden übersetzt. 

Mit "echten" 200PS wären wesentlich bessere Werte drin. Oder wie erklärst du sonst das ein Integra Type-R 190PS, Honda Civic EP3 200PS oder auch eine A-Klasse 193PS Kreise um den Hocker fährt?  Die wiegen allesamt nicht weniger als der BRZ.


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Mein BRZ Termin ist am 6. Oktober  durfte aber schonmal Prospekte studieren war dann noch bei Toyota. Rein von der Farbe her würd ich den als Toyota nehmen da gibs das Orange   und während es beim Toyota nur eine Austattungslinie gibt wo alles drin ist, gibts beim Subaru noch ne "sparversion" wo das Sperrdiff fehlt und noch ein paar andere Sachen.


 
Termin Probefahrt oder Termin Auto Abholen?

Preislich ist auf jeden Fall der GT86 attraktiver.

Beim BRZ Active fehlt im Gegensatz zum 2000€ teureren Sport so einiges.
kein:
- Keyless acess & Go
- Sperrdifferential
- Tempomat
- Teillederausstattung (Lenkrad, Handbremshebel und Schaltknauf)
- rote Ziernähte fehlen.
- 17" Felgen sondern nur 16"
- 2Zonen Klimautomatik sondern nur eine normale Klimaanlage

für 990€ mehr gibts dann den GT86 mit dem ganzen Kram, nur der Tempomat ist nicht dabei.
Und diesen lässt sich Subaru dann in der Sport-Version quasi mit 1010€ bezahlen.

Die Lederstühle kosten auch nochmal 2499€ extra beim BRZ und beim GT86 nur 1600€ (beides mal mit Sitzheitzung soweit ich weiß)

Preislich sehe ich leider keinen Grund den Subaru zu kaufen, was aber anscheinend von Toyota so gewollt ist. 

Und zu den 200PS:
nach meinem Kenntnisstand, wie gesagt, Einfahrprogramm.
Die Papierwerte natürlich nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> - Teillederausstattung (Lenkrad, Handbremshebel und Schaltknauf)


 
Teilleder heißt aber eigentlich das die Sitze mit Leder + X bezogen sind, nicht die paar Applikationen ....


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2012)

sorry ich habs so geschrieben wie es im Prospekt ausgewiesen ist 

Edit:
nochmal schnell nachgesehen.
Und es steht da Lederapplikationen.

also zwei mal geirrt.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Und zu den 200PS:
> nach meinem Kenntnisstand, wie gesagt, Einfahrprogramm.
> Die Papierwerte natürlich nicht.


 
Ganz sicher nicht... Die Teile haben teilweise schon 10.000 Kilometer runter und sollen immernoch im Einfahrprogramm sein? Nie im Leben... vorallem wie soll das Steuergerät bitte die Leistung drosseln?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Oder wie erklärst du sonst das ein Integra Type-R 190PS, Honda Civic EP3 200PS oder auch eine A-Klasse 193PS Kreise um den Hocker fährt?  Die wiegen allesamt nicht weniger als der BRZ.


 
Weil der Motor seine volle Leistung nur bei einer sehr hohen Drehzahl bringt und eine andere Bauform vom Motor aufweist. 
Unser Z4 mit dem Reihensecher Sauger hat seine volle Leistung und den meisten Qualm auch erst bei über 6000 1/min und es kommt erst bei 4000 1/min Leben in die Bude. 
Ein Turbomotor, z.B. der Golf GTI würde den auch stehen lassen, aufgrund der "besseren" Leistungskurve


----------



## 8800 GT (23. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil der Motor seine volle Leistung nur bei einer sehr hohen Drehzahl bringt und eine andere Bauform vom Motor aufweist.
> Unser Z4 mit dem Reihensecher Sauger hat seine volle Leistung und den meisten Qualm auch erst bei über 6000 1/min und es kommt erst bei 4000 1/min Leben in die Bude.
> Ein Turbomotor, z.B. der Golf GTI würde den auch stehen lassen, aufgrund der "besseren" Leistungskurve


 Naja aber so ein Civic Type R ist auch ein Sauger und fährt ihm locker davon.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Naja aber so ein Civic Type R ist auch ein Sauger und fährt ihm locker davon.


 
Dann ist vielleicht die Motorcharakteristik und/oder das Getriebe anders


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Wer hat dich den auf diesen schmalen Grad gebracht? 

Integra = 190PS bei 7900U/Min und 178nm bei 7300U/Min
EP3 = 200PS bei 7400U/Min und 196nm bei 5900U/Min
BRZ = 200PS bei 7000U/MIn und 205nm bei 6400U/Min

Rein von den Daten müsste der BRZ den Motor mit dem besten Drehzahlband haben... dann würde er aber nicht so bescheiden gehen. Der Motor ist einfach kacke... anders kann man sich diese miserabelen Werte (für angeblich 200PS) nicht erklären. Und das sage ich obwohl ich eigentlich Subaru Fan bin. Falt ist die Karre geht richtig bescheiden und macht deswegen anscheinend auch nur wenigen Leuten Spaß, dass sind dann meistens Leute die von einem wesentlich Leistung schwächeren Auto auf den BRZ gewechselt sind. Ein Freund hat mir z.B. abgeraten den Wagen probe zu fahren, da ich laut seiner Aussage schwer enttäuscht wäre.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Ich finde den Subayota ein super Auto. Mir würde der gefallen. Pfeif auf die Leistung. Der ist bestimmt cool zum Landstraßencarven und cruisen. Einfach relaxed, Fahrwerk nicht zu hart, schöner Motor, der Drehzahl braucht. Und bei Bedarf gehts auchma flott nach vorne. Ein SportWagen zum entschläunigen. Nebenbei auch noch sehr formschön.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Integra = 190PS bei 7900U/Min und 178nm bei 7300U/Min
> *EP3 = 200PS bei 7400U/Min und 196nm bei 5900U/Min*
> BRZ = 200PS bei 7000U/MIn und 205nm bei 6400U/Min


 
Der EP3 wäre noch besser, da das Drehmoment früher anliegt und die volle Leistung bei noch mehr Drehzahl anliegt.
Und sonst würde ich es auf das Getriebe schieben, welches im Vergleich zu den Anderen vielleicht länger übersetzt ist.
Wenn ein Autohersteller die Leistung faken würde, könnte man, wenn die Leistung zu niedrig ist, das Auto zurückgeben. Ich meine das irgendwo gelesen zu haben


----------



## 8800 GT (23. September 2012)

ich habe gerade nochmal den Test des brz in der Ams nachgelesen, da stehen die beschleunigungswerte schon besser da.
0-100=7,1
0-180=24,0

woran liegt das?


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2012)

Die Übersetzungsverhältnisse zw. der Automatik und der 6-Gang Version sind andere.
zudem gibt es auch noch Unterscheide zwischen der Ausstattungsvariante Sport und Active beim Übersetzungsverhältnis

vlt auch anderes Messverfahren
Oder eine unheimliche Streuung bei der Serienleistung


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2012)

Vielleicht haben die Privat-Tester auch einfach "falsch", sprich zu früh um die volle Leistung zu erreichen, geschaltet.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ein Autohersteller die Leistung faken würde, könnte man, wenn die Leistung zu niedrig ist, das Auto zurückgeben. Ich meine das irgendwo gelesen zu haben


 
Schonmal was von Streuung gehört?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Streuung gehört?


 
Dort gibt es aber einen gesetzlichen Rahmenwert, der einen bestimmten Prozentsatz nach unten nicht überschreiten darf


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Dann sag das mal Audi, Nissan oder Honda...


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2012)

Gilt dieser Grenzwert auch für die 8-Zylinder-Variante des R8? Auch wenn ich es nur aus der Gerüchteküche kenne, aber da scheint die prozentuale Abweichung sehr großzügig zu sein, bei 350 statt 420 PS.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gilt dieser Grenzwert auch für die 8-Zylinder-Variante des R8? Auch wenn ich es nur aus der Gerüchteküche kenne, aber da scheint die prozentuale Abweichung sehr großzügig zu sein, bei 350 statt 420 PS.


 
Ist ein anerkanter Grund zur Wandlung. Aber wenn sich so einen Motor aussucht bekommt was er verdient  .


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2012)

Spaß macht er, das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ob V8, V10 oder V10 mit Performance-Paket, nach der Leistung habe ich nie gefragt und bin dennoch aus jedem R8 mit einem breiten Grinsen ausgestiegen. 

Angesichts aktueller Motorentechnik kommt mir der Subaru/Toyota aber sehr verhalten vor. Das geht 2012 besser. Gibt es Verbrauchswerte?


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2012)

Werksangabe oder reale-Werte


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Laut Werk 6,9 Liter.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Spaß macht er, das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ob V8, V10 oder V10 mit Performance-Paket, nach der Leistung habe ich nie gefragt und bin dennoch aus jedem R8 mit einem breiten Grinsen ausgestiegen.
> 
> Angesichts aktueller Motorentechnik kommt mir der Subaru/Toyota aber sehr verhalten vor. Das geht 2012 besser. Gibt es Verbrauchswerte?


 
testverbrauch bei der Ams war 9,7, minimal 6,0.
da ist er nicht schlechter als andere.


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2012)

nanananana wir wollen doch nicht die Werksangabe vom verkümmerten Active-Modell nehmen 

7,8 Liter Sport Schalter
7,1 Liter Sport Automatik

http://www.subaru.de/fileadmin/downloads/modelle/brz/pta/Subaru-BRZ-Sportwagen-Preisliste.pdf


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Laut Werk 6,9 Liter.


 
Cool, der neue S3 mit 300 PS, 380 Nm, 0->100 in 5,1s auf 200 in etwa 19s ist ebenfalls mit 6,9 l/100km angegeben .


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Was ist daran cool?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was ist daran cool?


 
Erstaunlich wie effizient der Subyota ist  .


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was ist daran cool?



Dass man bei manchen Autoherstellern einfach mehr für sein Geld bekommt, auch wenn die Grundpreise der hier verglichenen Modelle natürlich deutlich unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Cool, der neue S3 mit 300 PS, 380 Nm, 0->100 in 5,1s auf 200 in etwa 19s ist ebenfalls mit 6,9 l/100km angegeben .


 
Du musst auch sehen: Sauger -> Turbo


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Ich bezweifle, dass beide Modelle unter realistischen Bedingungen die Werksangaben erfüllen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass beide Modelle unter realistischen Bedingungen die Werksangaben erfüllen.


 
Das glaube ich auch nicht. Nur sehe ich zum einen das größere Sparpotential beim S3 und den höheren Wirkungsgrad. D.h. wenn der Subyota volle Kanne fährt kann man vermutlich relativ sparam dran bleiben  .


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2012)

Was das an geht ist ja auch ein M3 erwiesener maßen sparsamer als ein Prius .


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Sollte man bei dem Preisunterschied aber auch verlangen können, dass der Audi den besseren Motor hat.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass beide Modelle unter realistischen Bedingungen die Werksangaben erfüllen.


 
Bei dem Typ ist doch Audi der heilige Gral, dass man beide Autos gar nicht miteinander vergleichen kann vergisst er dann absichtlich. Irgendwie traurig und amüsant zugleich...
Aber es ist nicht so als wäre er mit dieser Haltung nicht in diversen Foren bekannt geworden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. September 2012)

Soviel teurer ist er gar nicht, es liegen ca. 9.000,- Euro zwischen ihnen, dafür bekommt man Xenon, 18" Felgen, Quattro, mindestens 100 PS mehr, divere Kleinigkeiten und Sicherheitsfeatures. Insofern sehe ich das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss nicht deutlich schlechter  .



Riverna schrieb:


> Aber es ist nicht so als wäre er mit dieser Haltung nicht in diversen Foren bekannt geworden.


 
Kannst du dir mal die persönlichen Angriffe sparen und beim Thema Auto bleiben  ?


----------



## 8800 GT (23. September 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Soviel teurer ist er gar nicht, es liegen ca. 9.000,- Euro zwischen ihnen, dafür bekommt man Xenon, 18" Felgen, Quattro, mindestens 100 PS mehr, divere Kleinigkeiten und Sicherheitsfeatures. Insofern sehe ich das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss nicht deutlich schlechter  .


 Klar, man bekommt für die 9k€ einiges an Ausstattung, doch wenn man einen Brz kauft, will man das bestimmt nicht. Und puristische Fahrmaschinen sind leider zumindest im bezahlbaren Bereich ziemlich selten. Schade dass der Motor nicht das hält, was man erwarten könnte.
Würde mir glaube ich lieber einen MX5 kaufen.


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2012)

Hä der BRZ hat Serienmäßig auch Xenon 7 Airbags und diverse Spielereien.
Ausstattung ist also, für mich kein, Pro für den S3.


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2012)

Nebenbei, ich halte den Asiaten für überteuert . Gut, dass trifft noch mehr auf Audi zu, aber ich sehe nicht, dass der Brz/ GT 86 seine 30 000 Euro wert ist. Nicht mit 200 PS.


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Würde mir glaube ich lieber einen MX5 kaufen.


 
Nee da würde ich doch eher den BRZ nehmen... MX5 auf keinen Fall. Der letzte gescheite MX5 war der NA wobei der leider zu wenig Leistung hatte. Der NB ist zu tussy like und der NC... naja dazu sag ich nichts. Schau dir nur mal die Leute an die so ein Auto fahren, entweder irgendwelche möchtegern Roadster die den MX5 für ach so toll halten (wahrscheinlich weil die Kohle für was anderes nicht gereicht hat). Bin den NA, NB und den NC gefahren, kann den Typ um den NB und vorallem NC nicht verstehen. Extrem langweilig und weich gespült, da gibt es Fahrzeuge wie z.B. den S2000 die wesentlich mehr Spaß machen. Und ich bin kein S2000 Freund, im Gegenteil war von dem auch nicht so begeistert wie erhofft, aber eine ganz andere Liga als der MX5.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. September 2012)

der mx5 hat ein absolut klasse handling und geht sowas von flink um die kurven, das findest du in der Klasse nicht so einfach wieder. schau dir nur mal nen z3,z4 oder nen slk an, auch in Mini cooper s ist lange nicht so agil.
und der 2 Liter Motor geht für die 160 ps gut nach vorne.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2012)

160 ps reichen in dem Auto auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2012)

Es ging auch nicht darum das der Wagen langsam ist, sondern das der NC mit dem eigentlichen MX5 nicht mehr viel gemeinsam hat. Da finde ich den S2000 wesentlich interessanter der ist halt ein paar Tage älter, aber auch wesentlich schöner als diese Grinsefratze. Der MX5 bietet eben nicht soviel Fahrspaß wie die Leute immer behaupten, keine Ahnung warum die auf den Koffer so abfahren... mir gefiel er vom fahren her nicht besonders. Fand ihn wie gesagt eher langweilig.


----------



## Goggles (24. September 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sollte man bei dem Preisunterschied aber auch verlangen können, dass der Audi den besseren Motor hat.


 
Ein Golf Gti hat aber auch den besseren Motor, und ist dazu noch günstiger, und jetzt? Der BRZ ist 20 Jahre zu spät. Damals wohl ein Hit, aber aus heutiger Sicht? 

Finde den S3 auch pervers. Besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gibt es nirgends! Fahrleistungen und ein gewisser Anspruch an Qualität wird mehr als erfüllt.


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2012)

Gute Nachricht vom TÜV:
225/45, 215/50 und 215/45 mit Traglastindex 91 auf den Serienfelgen steht nichts im Weg.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2012)

Goggles schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Golf Gti hat aber auch den besseren Motor, und ist dazu noch günstiger, und jetzt? Der BRZ ist 20 Jahre zu spät. Damals wohl ein Hit, aber aus heutiger Sicht?
> 
> Finde den S3 auch pervers. Besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gibt es nirgends! Fahrleistungen und ein gewisser Anspruch an Qualität wird mehr als erfüllt.



Sollte man bei den Preisen der VW AG aber auch verlangen können, dass ein Technologietransfer nach unten stattfindet ;0) Außerdem ist mir das doch scheißegal. Wer sich die Benzinpreise nicht mehr leisten kann, muss halt sparsame Motoren kaufen. Ich seh da nichts Positives dran.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Ein Golf Gti hat aber auch den besseren Motor, und ist dazu noch günstiger, und jetzt? Der BRZ ist 20 Jahre zu spät. Damals wohl ein Hit, aber aus heutiger Sicht?



der BRZ wird dem GTI aber um die Ohren fahren, zumindest auf einer kurvigen Strecke  Der GTI wiegt ja auch noch 100 KG mehr und hat nur Frontantrieb. Mit einem Golf R sähe die Welt schon anders aus und der kostet auch nur ca. 7000€ mehr.



8800 GT schrieb:


> schau dir nur mal nen z3,z4 oder nen slk an


 
bei den Autos ist die Priotität aber nicht nur auf Sport ausgelegt. Mit dem Z4 kann man auch gut längere Strecken mit 180-200 km/h fahren, ohne dass einem die Ohren abfallen. Außerdem klingt ein R6 wesentlich besser als aufgeladener 4 Zylinder


----------



## Goggles (24. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> der BRZ wird dem GTI aber um die Ohren fahren, zumindest auf einer kurvigen Strecke  Der GTI wiegt ja auch noch 100 KG mehr und hat nur Frontantrieb. Mit einem Golf R sähe die Welt schon anders aus und der kostet auch nur ca. 7000€ mehr


 
Was inspiriert dich dazu solches zu faszinieren?

Der BRZ hat sich doch schon die Zähne am Mini Cooper S ausgebissen...... also, woher denkst du diesen Unsinn zu wissen und noch viel schlimmer, zu verbreiten?

Menschen lesen was du schreibst und die Gefahr ist, das du solche Argumente unters Volk bringst


----------



## 8800 GT (24. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Außerdem klingt ein R6 wesentlich besser als aufgeladener 4 Zylinder


 Naja, den z4 gibts wohl auch als 4 Zylinder und aufgeladen ist der Mx5 bestimmt nicht, gibts nur als Sauger...


----------



## watercooled (24. September 2012)

Och, der MX5 klingt eigentlich ganz ordentlich. Röhrt nur mit dem Serienpott etwas "dünn".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Was inspiriert dich dazu solches zu faszinieren?
> 
> Der BRZ hat sich doch schon die Zähne am Mini Cooper S ausgebissen...... also, woher denkst du diesen Unsinn zu wissen und noch viel schlimmer, zu verbreiten?
> 
> Menschen lesen was du schreibst und die Gefahr ist, das du solche Argumente unters Volk bringst



Solange die Strecke eng und verwinkelt ist, wird der GTI nicht mithalten können, da es physikalisch sehr schwer zu realisieren wäre. Ein heckangetriebenes Auto ( bessere Traktion aus engen Kurven + Sperrdiff ) mit einem anscheinend sehr ausgewogenen Fahrverhalten wird schneller sein, als ein eher untersteuernder ( aus Sicherheitsgründen ) fahrender GTI.




8800 GT schrieb:


> Naja, den z4 gibts wohl auch als 4 Zylinder und aufgeladen ist der Mx5 bestimmt nicht, gibts nur als Sauger...


 
Wer will denn den Z4 freiwillig mit einem 4 Zylinder fahren. Der R6 ist doch gerade das Schöne 
Zum MX5, da hatte ich wohl den Flyin' Miata im Kopf, der ist meine ich aufgeladen


----------



## totovo (24. September 2012)

Ich hatte gestern ein blödes Erlebnis...

Wir fahren ja ein Erdgas Passat. Gestern auf der Autobahn war dann das Erdgas alle und er schaltet dann automatisch auf Benzin um. Soweit, so Gut. Nur nach wenigen Minuten merke ich plötzlich beim Beschleunigen, dass das Gaspedal un der Motor leicht stottert und da war sie auch schon, die Gelbe Lampe für das Motorsteuergerät und gleich hinterher hat die Lampe für den Kat angefangen zu blinken...

also, zum Glück war da grad ne Abfahrt, von der Autobahn abgefahren, da ich auch kein Zug mehr am Gas hatte, und es grade noch in ein Kiesbett am Rand der Abfahrt geschafft. in den Unteren Gängen ging gar nichts mehr, nur noch gestottere.

Also gleich mal beim VW 24h Service angerufen, was auch ein Fehler war, aber der Reihe nach. 
Der hat dann alles aufgenommen, und meinte schon, das Motorsteuergerät ist nur noch im Notlauf gelaufen, auf jeden Fall das Auto stehen lassen. Also ins nächste VW-Autohaus abgeschleppt und Leihwagen bekommen.
heute da angerufen und der meinte, das wahrscheinlich der Kraftstoff verunreinigt war und das dadurch das Steuergerät nicht genug Benzin bekommen hat, mehr ein gespritzt hat und plötzlich wieder genug da war und so weiter. Oder er hat die Umschaltung nicht verkraftet... Zugesetzter Kraftstofffilter usw...
Das scheint das arme Steuergerät so aus dem Tritt gebracht zu haben, dass es in den Notlauf geschaltet hat um Schäden am Motor zu verhindern.

Das genaue Ausmaß und die genaue Ursache sind noch nicht bekannt...

So jetzt zum VW Pannenservice: Der ist ja eigentlich recht unkompliziert, eigentlich...

Also, er hat jetzt einen Kilometerstand von 30480 KM und für Dienstag war die Wartung bei 30000KM angesetzt....
Nun meinte er, das gibt wahrscheinlich Probleme, da ich ein par Kilometer über dem Serviceintervall bin... also keine Mobilitätsgarantie!!!!!

Das heißt, Abschleppen und Mietwagen darf ich wahrscheinlich aus eigener Tasche bezahlen!!!
Und das Bei einem Auto, das neu fast 40k € gekostet hat, erst 30k Kilometer hat und noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt ist!!!! Bei einem technischendefekt!!!! und grad mal 500KM über dem Serviceintervall!!!!
Bisher war VW immer sehr kulant, eigentlich... (beim alten haben sie uns 2* gratis den Rost überlackiert... und Sachen die weit über der Garantie waren auf Kulanz getauscht)

Hat jemand ne idee was es noch sein kann?


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> der BRZ wird dem GTI aber um die Ohren fahren, zumindest auf einer kurvigen Strecke  Der GTI wiegt ja auch noch 100 KG mehr und hat nur Frontantrieb.


 
Ein gute FWD mit gleicher Leistung macht den BRZ lang... ich wette sogar das ich einen BRZ auf der Rennstrecke lang mache obwohl ich nur FWD habe. 
Vorallem braucht man bei 200PS kein Heckantrieb um die Leistung auf die Straße zu bringen, dass schaft man mit Frontantrieb noch ohne große Anstrengung.


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Nun meinte er, das gibt wahrscheinlich Probleme, da ich ein par Kilometer über dem Serviceintervall bin... also keine Mobilitätsgarantie!!!!!



Dann taugt der Händler nichts. VW sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Ansonsten WB anrufen.


----------



## 1821984 (24. September 2012)

Das hat mit dem Händler doch nichts zu tun. Die Garantie und Mobilitätsgarantie ist immer noch von VW selbst oder täusch ich mich da doch so sehr?

Für mich würde dieses Bild aber prima zu VW passen. Autos wie blöde verkaufen die technisch unausgereift sind und beim kleinsten nicht einhalten eines Services wird es promt abgelehnt. VW sollte keine Probleme machen die wollen größter Automobilkonzern der Welt werden. Das schaft man aber nicht wenn man jedem Kunden alles schenkt.

Ich würde da eine Garanie/Kulanzanfrage stellen, bei Ablehnung noch einmal mit dem Händler sprechen das der es vielleicht nochmal im freundlichen versucht und der nächste weg wäre zum Anwalt. Der frühe Vogel greift sich sein Wurm. Denn was so ein Defekt mit einem Wartungsservice zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Durch frisches Öl könnte dies auch nicht verhindert werden!  

Was es sonst sein kann? Mangelnde technische Umsetzung von VW. Einzigste Möglichkeit ist eigentlich einen anderen Hersteller zu wählen.


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Händler doch nichts zu tun. Die Garantie und Mobilitätsgarantie ist immer noch von VW selbst oder täusch ich mich da doch so sehr?



Der Händler kann das viel rausholen wenn er will.



1821984 schrieb:


> Für mich würde dieses Bild aber prima zu VW passen. Autos wie blöde verkaufen die technisch unausgereift sind und beim kleinsten nicht einhalten eines Services wird es promt abgelehnt. VW sollte keine Probleme machen die wollen größter Automobilkonzern der Welt werden. Das schaft man aber nicht wenn man jedem Kunden alles schenkt.



Das übliche VW gebashe. Blub blub...



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich würde da eine Garanie/Kulanzanfrage stellen, bei Ablehnung noch einmal mit dem Händler sprechen das der es vielleicht nochmal im freundlichen versucht und der nächste weg wäre zum Anwalt. Der frühe Vogel greift sich sein Wurm. Denn was so ein Defekt mit einem Wartungsservice zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Durch frisches Öl könnte dies auch nicht verhindert werden!



Einfach VW anrufen wenn der Händler nicht will. 340km sind normalerweise kein Problem. Ich habe meine Firmenwagen schon mit 5000km über Service zur Inspektion gebracht, gab nie auch nur ansatzweise ein Problem.



1821984 schrieb:


> Was es sonst sein kann? Mangelnde technische Umsetzung von VW. Einzigste Möglichkeit ist eigentlich einen anderen Hersteller zu wählen.


 
Genau und andere Hersteller sind alle so perfekt, vorallem der von dem du dein Auto hast.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. September 2012)

Und noch einer auf der Ignore.. ist ja nicht auszuhalten, dieser Kindergarten hier.


----------



## totovo (25. September 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dann taugt der Händler nichts. VW sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen. Ansonsten WB anrufen.



Ja, das werden wir auf jeden Fall tun, wenn die ärger machen sollten...



1821984 schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Händler doch nichts zu tun. Die Garantie und Mobilitätsgarantie ist immer noch von VW selbst oder täusch ich mich da doch so sehr?



Da liegst du Gold richtig. deshalb darf der VW-Vertragshändler das Auto auch erst anrühern, wenn VW mit seiner "Feldforschung" (Das ist kein Witz, das heißt wirklich so) durch ist und dafür haben die 2h Zeit... Die schicken da noch mal nen eigenen Techniker



> Für mich würde dieses Bild aber prima zu VW passen. Autos wie blöde verkaufen die technisch unausgereift sind und beim kleinsten nicht einhalten eines Services wird es promt abgelehnt. VW sollte keine Probleme machen die wollen größter Automobilkonzern der Welt werden. Das schaft man aber nicht wenn man jedem Kunden alles schenkt.


Wie gesagt, bisher war VW selbst immer sehr kulant, aber das ist auch wirklich nicht das Stamm-Autohaus...
Naja, schenken ist das ja nun nicht grade. Aber wer so pingelig mit seinen Kunden umgeht, schafft es nicht, würd ich mal meinen...



> Ich würde da eine Garanie/Kulanzanfrage stellen, bei Ablehnung noch einmal mit dem Händler sprechen das der es vielleicht nochmal im freundlichen versucht und der nächste weg wäre zum Anwalt. Der frühe Vogel greift sich sein Wurm. Denn was so ein Defekt mit einem Wartungsservice zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft. Durch frisches Öl könnte dies auch nicht verhindert werden!


Genau das verstehe ich auch nicht, soweit ich weiß wird da im Normalfall nicht das Motorsteuergerät geprüft.
Wobei es augenscheinlich wirklich nur um díe Mobilitätsgarantie (also das Abschleppen und der Mietwagen) geht und nicht um den Defekt selbst. Der sollte auf jeden Fall im Garantierahmen liegen. Wobei die Aussage diesbezüglich sehr schwammig war. Aber alles andere wäre mehr als Schwach.



> Was es sonst sein kann? Mangelnde technische Umsetzung von VW. Einzigste Möglichkeit ist eigentlich einen anderen Hersteller zu wählen.


Naja, dass würde ich so nicht sagen. so wie es bisher aussieht, liegt ein Problem mit dem Aufgenommenen Kraftstoff vor, da kann VW wirklich nichts zu  Das System mit dem Erdgas ist schon nicht ganz so einfach, da hat das Steuergerät echt ne Menge zu tun, da es ja auch noch unterschiedliche Qualitätsstufen gibt, beim Erdgas. Und dann auh noch unsauberes Benzin hui...
Wobei es auch schlicht ein technischer Defekt sein kann. Das wäre der erste der direkt den motor betrifft. Bei unseren VW´s. Das wäre natürlich unschön


----------



## 1821984 (25. September 2012)

@riedochs:
Naja den ein oder anderen hab ich schon von VW gefahren, um mir so ein Urteil zu bilden. Ob andere besser sind, ist doch völlig egal und steht doch nicht zum Thema. 
Und wenn die paar km mal abgesehen davon, dass das Auto erst 1 Jahr alt sein soll so kritisch sein sollen um dort einen Garantie oder Kulanzantrag durch zu bringen na dann kann man doch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Allein vom Händler wäre so ein Satz schon fast eine Frechheit. Aber anderen Meinungen über VW spiegeln genau sowas teilweise wieder. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es immer so sein muss aber denen traue ich sowas sofort zu.

Und wenn ein Auto einfach mal später zur Inspektion kommt, naja was solls für Probleme geben, schließlich hat mans ja bis dort hin geschaft

Außerdem hab ich mit meinen Autos aktuelle grad mal keine Probs, denn auch andere Hersteller machen mal murks. Aber der eine kommt von VAG und der andere ist auch nen Deutscher. Und falls es dich beruigt, beide haben vor kurzen ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten. Und was alles an meinen VW`s kaputt gegangen ist, also davon könnte man sich schon fast nen eigenes Auto zusammen bauen. Von Rost über Wassereinbruch bis Turbolader und Klimakompressor, hin zu Notöffnungen bei Schneefall, defekten Lenkgetrieben und Vorderachsen, die keine 50.000km aushalten. Da hört für mich der Spass auf und das hat dann auch nichts mit schlecht machen zu tun, sondern sie sind einfach unterste Schublade vom Automobilbau für mich, denn sie wollen keine Qualität sondern nur mein und dein Geld. Wenn die Gurke nach 30.000km schrott ist, kauf dir doch gleich den Nachfolger, bei dem Modelwechsel stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass nach 1-3 Jahren schon wieder der nächste beim Händler steht, wo noch mehr Gewinn mit gefahren wird. 

Ist es denn so schwierig ein Auto zu fahren, was einfach nur auf dauer funktioniert? Damals ging das doch auch. 
Naja die zufriedensten Autofahrer laufen wohl grad bei Mazda rum obwohl die teilweise Rostprobleme haben. VW steht irgendwo auf Platz 28-29 in der Zufriedenheitsliste wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Naja ich will hir niemanden seinen VW schlecht machen, ich wünsch euch damit allzeit gute Fahrt und wenige Probs. Bei mir wird es warscheinlich Jahre dauern, bis ich mir wieder ein Auto von denen zulege. Wenn überhaupt! Andere würden selbst nie nen Japsen fahren, aber so ist das.

Und eine Feldfreigabe oder wie das heißt, sind wir hier im Autmobilbau mit Maßenproduktion oder ist es ein Prototyp der grad sein ersten Testkm läuft. Mir ist es bei sowas fast sche..egal und dafür habe ich kein Verständniss, wenn die Steuergeräte wegen jeder kleinigkeit in Notlauf gehen oder gleich komplett ausfallen. Von mir erwartet man auch immer 100% Leistung und das jeden Tag. Vor allem wenns noch nichtmal ein mechanischer Defekt sein sollte, ist es noch schlimmer. Aber die werden sicher das ein oder andere Sofwareupdate haben.


----------



## totovo (25. September 2012)

heute Mittag weiß ich mehr, bisher haben sie den Fehler noch nicht gefunden... 
Sie haben sich jetzt einen Experten kommen lassen, der soll sich das wohl mal ansehen...
Die müssen auch schon genervt sein, mein Vater ruft da beinah stündlich durch, weil er unser Auto wieder braucht 

So wie es aussieht, scheint da von Anfang an was nicht gestimmt zu haben, ich habe ihm grad noch erzählt, dass das Gas so ne Wartesekunde hat, manchmal, also es dauert ein wenig, bis der Motor wirklich das Gas annimmt, er meinte, dass darf überhaupt nicht sein!

Zumindest scheint der Motor noch zu laufen, im Leerlauf ist alles normal!


----------



## 1821984 (25. September 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt. Motorschäden bei LPG sind ja nicht selten aber eher bei umgebauten zu finden und bei Laufleistungen ab 100.000km und mehr.

Bei jedem neuen Dilemma habe ich die Hoffnung, dass bei VW doch noch vernünftig gearbeitet wird und die Leute da die Technik verstehen, mit der sie jeden Tag zu tun haben. Den Leuten in der Werkstatt mach ich immer nur bedingt einen Vorwurf. Der eine Händler ist halt besser als manch anderer. Bei mir kann man sie eher alle Vergessen. Die Verkäufer tun alle so als ob man grad nen Auto kauft was 100.000€ kostet. Arrogant und nur selten zu kompromissen bereit. Wenn ich nicht will kann ich ja woanders hingehen hab ich auch schon gehört.

Da frag ich mich wie die Geld verdienen wollen. Tun sie ja aber anscheinend.

Werkstattmeister haben von ihren Sachen keinen Plan und versuchen einen zu verarschen oder die die erlich sind, sagen gleich das das voll die sche... ist und kommen schon mit Sätzen wie "hör mir bloß damit auf".
Der eine meinte, soll ich doch im Internet schauen aber so kann er das jetzt nicht sagen.

Wo soll ich nun hin mit meinen Problemautos. Zu Mercedes oder was? Also kauf ich mir keinen mehr. Ist ja auch nicht selten gewesen das ich in die Werkstatt musste. Und dann wundern die sich, wenn die so einen schlechten Ruf haben.

Das ist auch kein gebashe oder was auch immer sondern meine eigenen Leidensgeschichten mit diesen Autos. Wenn die Leute nicht interessiert sollen sie das einfach nicht lesen bzw. nicht einfach mit irgendeinen schrott komentieren, von wegen blub blub wie immer und bla bla.

Einen Apple-User kann man den Quatsch auch nicht schlecht reden bzw. erzählen, dass das gebotenen das Geld nicht wert ist.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> VW steht irgendwo auf Platz 28-29 in der Zufriedenheitsliste wenn ich mich nicht irre.


27 war es letztes Jahr, von diesem Jahr gibt es afaik noch keine fertige Umfrage.
http://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Kundenzufriedenheit 2011_96261.pdf

Wenn man sich mal die Anzahl der Fragebögen ansieht und das mit den Verkaufszahlen in DE Vergleicht sieht man aber auch dass die Umfrage nicht wirklich repräsentativ sein kann. Dafür gibt es z.B. viel zu viele Stimmen zu Mercedes.


----------



## Riverna (25. September 2012)

Trotzdem steht VW nicht ohne Grund so weit unten, selbst Audi mit Platz 15 ist keine Krönung. Aber Platz 27 und damit noch unter Nissan zu stehen... dass muss man erstmal schaffen.


----------



## totovo (25. September 2012)

Alsoooo es sind die (oder ein?) Einspritzventil fürs Benzin die scheinen Defekt zu sein. Eine Reinigung hat nämlich keine Besserung gebracht. Er meinte, dass könnte daran liegen, dass das gute Stück zu selten mit Benzin gefahren wurde, so sind die Ventile schlicht verwittert (auch durch die hohen Temperaturen, die beim Gasbetrieb entstehen).
Mit Gas hätte ich keine Probleme bekommen^^

Somit ist es eindutig ein Garantiefall. Der "Experte" den sie dazu geholt haben, hat gemeint, das in den neueren Steuergeräten das so geregelt ist, dass er, wenn Benzin im Tank ist ab und an nach dem Tanken mit Benzin ein par Kilometer fährt um die Ventile durchzuspülen. Anscheinend ist der Fehler bekannt. somit wird das Steuergerät auch kostenlos getauscht/geupdatet. Die Ventile halten nun die selbe Temperatur aus, wie die gasventile. (Das hätte man sich ja auch gleich denken können, dass das Probleme geben kann, wenn die Benzinventile nur niedrigere Temperaturen aushalten)

Donnerstag ist er spätestens fertig...

@*1821984* LPG ist aber etwas anderes als CNG...

LPG ist Autogas und CNG ist Erdgas. Erdgas besitzt einen wesentlich höheren Brennwert und ist deswegen im schnitt günstiger pro KM als LPG.
Die serien Fahrzeuge scheinen ganz gut zu halten, was den Motor angeht.
Einige Taxis die mit CNG gefahren sind und anschließend auf dem gebrauchtmarkt zu finden sind sind schon weit jenseits der 200.000KM (also die Serienfahrzeuge).


----------



## Riverna (25. September 2012)

Hab da mal eine Frage...

Bald ist wieder Winterzeit und die Autos werden wieder eingemottet. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage soll ich die Autos lieber mit einer Vollgarage in der Halle abdecken oder ohne alles stehen lassen. Ich dachte da an zwei drei Decken drüber und fertig. Will mir beim Arbeiten nicht den Lack verkratzen und der Platz im Winter ist doch immer recht beschränkt, da kann es schonmal passieren das man recht nah am Auto arbeitet.


----------



## Falk (25. September 2012)

Darf halt nicht feucht werden, schwitzen, kondensieren, was auch immer - sprich die Wagen sollten knochentrocken sein vor dem Einlagern, waschen und direkt abstellen ist wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. September 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage...
> 
> Bald ist wieder Winterzeit und die Autos werden wieder eingemottet. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage soll ich die Autos lieber mit einer Vollgarage in der Halle abdecken oder ohne alles stehen lassen. Ich dachte da an zwei drei Decken drüber und fertig. Will mir beim Arbeiten nicht den Lack verkratzen und der Platz im Winter ist doch immer recht beschränkt, da kann es schonmal passieren das man recht nah am Auto arbeitet.



Ich würde es lieber voll abdecken (z.B. Halle ) und nicht "einpacken". Meins steht sogar in einer beheizten Einzeltiefgarage


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2012)

Hauptsache es ist nicht komplett Wasserdicht, sonst verrottet darunter alles.
Die Luxuslösung wäre natürlich ein Pyjama.


----------



## moe (25. September 2012)

Kann man Scheiben aufbereiten/polieren lassen?
Meine Frontscheibe ist schon total zerkratzt und das bei nicht mal 90kkm.  Gerade jetzt wenn wieder vermehrt mit Licht/im Dunkeln gefahren wird, nervt das doch ganz schön.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2012)

Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht(womit sollte man so etwas hartes wie Glas auch effektiv polieren?).
Im Endeffekt hilft wohl nur wechseln.


----------



## roadgecko (25. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Kann man Scheiben aufbereiten/polieren lassen?
> Meine Frontscheibe ist schon total zerkratzt und das bei nicht mal 90kkm.  Gerade jetzt wenn wieder vermehrt mit Licht/im Dunkeln gefahren wird, nervt das doch ganz schön.


 
Diamantpaste.

ADAC Tipps - Windschutzscheibe verkratzt

Frag doch einfach mal bei einem Autoglaser in deiner Umgebung an


----------



## moe (25. September 2012)

Neu kommt nicht in Frage, das kann ich nicht bezahlen, zumal ich das selber nicht richtig könnte.

@roadgecko: Danke, ich werd morgen mal bei Carglass (fahr ich jeden Tag dran vorbei) nachfragen.


----------



## CeresPK (25. September 2012)

Keine Teilkasko?


----------



## moe (25. September 2012)

Nö, lohnt bei mir nicht. Die werden das aber auch nicht bezahlen. Da kommt dann das Verschleiß-Argument.


----------



## CeresPK (25. September 2012)

Knallste nen Hammer drauf und sagst: "Ey Junghe, guckst du da! Stainschlag"


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Nö, lohnt bei mir nicht. Die werden das aber auch nicht bezahlen. Da kommt dann das Verschleiß-Argument.


 
Hmm lohnt nicht? Also bei mir kostet Teilkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung ~30€ mehr im viertel Jahr als das normale Haftpflichtpaket mit Rabattschutz .


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2012)

Mercedes verzichtet wohl auf R1234yf: Daimler schert aus Industrie-Vereinbarung für neues Kältemittel aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Hoffentlich ziehe da die anderen Hersteller nach.


----------



## Klutten (25. September 2012)

Jupp, das Zeug ist einzig und allein ein Produkt der Industrie und deren Lobby! 

Hochentzündlich, giftig und nebenbei noch ätzend - und dann möchte man damit ein Allheilmittel erzeugt haben, was einen sehr guten GWP-Wert hat. Über die Umrüstbarkeit alter Anlagen hat sich auch noch niemand wirklich Gedanken gemacht, kompatibel sind diese aber nicht zwingend, zumindest wenn man manchem Kritiker Glauben schenkt. Und was passiert denn bei einem Frontalaufprall als erstes? Richtig, der Klimakühler geht zu Bruch. Da freut man sich dann auf das brisante Gemisch, welches austritt. Wenn es dann (glücklicherweise) noch nicht brennt, sollte man beim Atmen aufpassen und natürlich mit den Füßen auf der feuchten Grasnarbe auf ein Kitzeln an den Sohlen achten. Das Zeug ist ein Witz, hoffentlich kippt Daimler das mit anderen Herstellern noch in letzter Sekunde.

Die erste Frage an den Verunglückten am Unfallort: "Ist ihre Klimaanlage mit R1234yf befüllt? Ja, dann tut es mir Leid, Erste Hilfe ist mir zu gefährlich."


----------



## >ExX< (25. September 2012)

Flusssäure ist meiner Meinung nach die unberechenbarste Säure überhaupt.
Würde in dem Betrieb wo ich arbeite auf einmal Flusssäure eingesetzt, würde innerhalb von Minuten meine Kündigung auf dem Tisch liegen.
Denn das Zeug merkt man kaum auf der Haut (soweit ich weis) und es geht durch die Haut, direkt auf den Knochen.

Wenn man das nicht bemerkt ist man der Amputation des jeweiligen Körperteils nicht mehr weit entfernt.

Dann müssten ja ab jetzt alle Autofahrer einen Erste Hilfe Ganzkörperschutzanzug tragen, geschweige denn die KFZ Mechaniker.


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die erste Frage an den Verunglückten am Unfallort: "Ist ihre Klimaanlage mit R1234yf befüllt? Ja, dann tut es mir Leid, Erste Hilfe ist mir zu gefährlich."


 
Da das Otto Normalfahrer nicht wissen muss, werden Viele sich Erste Hilfe 2x überlegen.


----------



## Klutten (25. September 2012)

In ein paar Jahren muss ich die Leute sicher nicht nur nach Warndreieck und Verbandkasten fragen, sondern auch nach Schutzanzug und Atemmaske.


----------



## SaPass (25. September 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jupp, das Zeug ist einzig und allein ein Produkt der Industrie und deren Lobby!
> 
> Hochentzündlich, giftig und nebenbei noch ätzend.


 R1234yf ist weder giftig noch ätzend. Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Lustig wird es erst, wenn das Zeug verbrennt, da ensteht dann neben diversen anderen Verbrennungsprodukten Kohlenstoffdioxid, Wasser und Fluorwasserstoff (HF). HF ist ätzend und giftig, gar nicht lustig. Ich habe bis jetzt auch immer einen großen Bogen um das Zeug gemacht.

R134a ist auch nicht giftig oder ätzend, im Gegensatz zu R1234yf auch nicht hochentzündlich.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Flusssäure ist meiner Meinung nach die unberechenbarste Säure überhaupt.
> Würde  in dem Betrieb wo ich arbeite auf einmal Flusssäure eingesetzt, würde  innerhalb von Minuten meine Kündigung auf dem Tisch liegen.


Wenn damit gearbeitet wird, dann nur unter sehr strengen Sicherheitsauflagen. Daher sehe ich dein Problem nicht. In meinem "Betrieb" wird mit Flusssäure gearbeitet, Gefahr besteht dabei nicht für Mitarbeiter, solange man sich an die Sicherheitsbestimmungen hält.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Dann  müssten ja ab jetzt alle Autofahrer einen Erste Hilfe  Ganzkörperschutzanzug tragen, geschweige denn die KFZ  Mechaniker.


Kann mir mal jemand den Zusammenhang von Flusssäure und dem neuen Kälteschutzmittel erklären? Ich sehe aktuell das Problem nicht.


----------



## Klutten (25. September 2012)

Dein Widerspruch ist doch Haarspalterei. Zum Tragen kommen diese Punkte doch erst dann, wenn das Mittel mit der Umwelt reagiert - und dann hat es eben die genannten negativen Eigenschaften. So lange R1234yf in einem geschlossenen System eingebracht ist, kräht natürlich kein Hahn nach.


----------



## moe (25. September 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm lohnt nicht? Also bei mir kostet Teilkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung ~30€ mehr im viertel Jahr als das normale Haftpflichtpaket mit Rabattschutz .


 
Bei welcher Versicherung bist du?
Bei mir (HUK24) warens zuletzt ~150 p.a. mit 150 oder 300 SB, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Bei nem 13 Jahre alten Peugeot 206 1.4 75PS ist der einzig sinnvolle Grund für ne TK der Wildschutz. Mit dem was ich bis jetzt an der TK gespart hab kann ich die Teile im Fall der Fälle auch so kaufen.


----------



## Riverna (25. September 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich würde es lieber voll abdecken (z.B. Halle ) und nicht "einpacken". Meins steht sogar in einer beheizten Einzeltiefgarage



Der Wagen steht ja in meiner Halle, mir geht es nur darum um ihn vor Staub und vor Kratzern zu schützen da im Winter eben weniger Platz in der Halle ist als im Sommer. Und damit ich mir keine Kratzer reinmache dachte ich ans zudecken. 



Falk schrieb:


> Darf halt nicht feucht werden, schwitzen, kondensieren, was auch immer - sprich die Wagen sollten knochentrocken sein vor dem Einlagern, waschen und direkt abstellen ist wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee.


 
Die Karre hat schon seit 4 Monaten kein Wasser mehr gesehen. 

Es ist schon beachtlich was die Zündung ausmacht, hatte meinen Motor auf 15° vOT eingestellt. Später hat sich rausgestellt das der SR20VE (190PS 2.0L) nicht wie wie SR20DE (143PS 2.0L) bei 15° vOT läuft sondern nur bei 5° vOT. Also letzte Woche zurück gestellt und heute mal übers Hallengelände gefahren, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Endlich merkt man auch die 200PS die der Motor bei der leichten Karosserie leistet.


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Bei welcher Versicherung bist du?
> Bei mir (HUK24) warens zuletzt ~150 p.a. mit 150 oder 300 SB, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Bei nem 13 Jahre alten Peugeot 206 1.4 75PS ist der einzig sinnvolle Grund für ne TK der Wildschutz. Mit dem was ich bis jetzt an der TK gespart hab kann ich die Teile im Fall der Fälle auch so kaufen.


 
HUK. Mein Golf (auch 1,4) ist allerdings über meinen Vater versichert, der hat Beamtentarif. Vielleicht macht das auch noch was an TK-Kosten . Hab aber auch nur wegen der Abdeckung von Wildschäden - da hats schon viele im Bekanntenkreis (und auch meinen Dad) hier erwischt. Am Rand der Strecke, die ich jeden Morgen fahren muss, liegen quasi jeden zweiten Tag neue "tierische Zielscheiben" .


----------



## moe (26. September 2012)

Das macht was an den TK Kosten. 
Bei mir ist auch viel Wild unterwegs, ich hab aber erst einmal ein Reh mitgenommen (allerdings nicht mit meinem Auto). Ich muss mal durchrechnen ob sich das mit der nächsten Abstufung diesen Herbst nicht doch lohnt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2012)

*Turbo Gedenksekunde:* Wir gedenken allen Tröpfchen Diesel die  durch die Verbrennung ums Leben kamen und nun zu Asche im DPF verweilen,  bis zur Freibrennung! 


ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
Auch gut, oder


----------



## Klutten (26. September 2012)

Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Freude am Fahren"


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2012)

Das klingt jetzt eher danach:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izQADOv8l_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zoon (27. September 2012)

Zum Kühlmittelthema: VW wirds auch nicht verwenden.


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2012)

SR20VE - YouTube

Irgendwie enttäuschend für 190PS oder?


----------



## ich558 (30. September 2012)

Wenn ich bedenke, dass mein A1 mit nur 122PS auch so schnell auf 100 ist schon. Glückwunsch zu den kürzlich geknackten 100k km


----------



## XE85 (30. September 2012)

Grade gefunden, eine Testfahrt mit dem kommenden BMW 3 Zylinder, kingt gar nicht schlecht mMn: BMW Dreizylinder-Testfahrt als Turbo-Benziner mit 130 kW, verbaut im 1er F20 - YouTube

mfg


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2012)

Das wär zwar jetzt nicht wirklich meiner, aber Klang und Fahrleistungen sind für so einen winzigen Motor wirklich super. Wirkt sehr spritzig und auch die Schaltsequenzen scheinen sportlich zu sein. Alles Weitere wird sich zeigen, sobald das Ding wirklich am Markt erhältlich ist und Erfahrungen dazu auftauchen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2012)

Viel spannender ist eigentlich die Tatsache dass dieser Motor zur neuen Motorenbaureihe gehört die sich mit sehr vielen Gleichteilen auf das vollständige BMW Leistungsspektrum skalieren lässt. Es wird quasi immer der gleiche Zylinder inkl. Ventilen etc. drei bis sechs mal hintereinander gestellt und mehr oder weniger stark aufgeladen. Selbst die Dieselmotoren unterscheiden sich nur in den wirklich Diesel spezifischen Komponenten von den restlichen Motoren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. September 2012)

da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln  Radmuttern gelockert - Metropolregion - Mannheimer Morgen - Region - morgenweb


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. September 2012)

hmm, 3-zylindermotoren sind schon was feines, ich sehs bei vattern seiner Triumph, laufruhe, drehmomententfaltung und sound sind einfach unschlagbar, weder von vergleichbaren 2-zylindern, noch von vergleichbaren 4-zylindern. Wobei der sound natürlich geschmackssache ist 

Ist schon jemand die neue A-Klasse gefahren? Wenn ja, welche version und wie war euer eindruck? Ich fahre morgen mal probe, die 200 CDI


----------



## Zappaesk (30. September 2012)

Ich bin die neue A-Klasse schon gefahren. Macht stark auf 1er. Das Fahrwerk (bin das AMG Exclusiv Paket gefahren und mir nicht sicher ob da auch ein Sportfahrwerk drin war) ist recht straff, aber nicht zu hart. Die Lenkung ist einigermaßen direkt und das Auto fühlt sich recht agil an. Die Schaltung hat zu viel Spiel und ist alles andere als knackig - mir persönlich zu unpräzise. Lässt sich schon gut schalten, hat aber irgendwie keinen Charakter und ist beliebig. Sitzen tut man gut, Ergonomie passt soweit - sollte man ja auch erwarten können.

Ich war positiv überrascht, aber solange der 1er noch Heckantrieb hat, wäre die A-Klasse wenn ich mich zwischen denen entscheiden müsste - bei allen Fortschritten - keine Alternative!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. September 2012)

Nochmal was aufs Ohr 

Audi S3 0-400 800 PS Compilation - YouTube

Audi RS4 mit HMS-Tuning Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube
Der klingt mal wirklich klasse 
Hier im RS5 Audi RS5 mit HMS Performance Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, dass mein A1 mit nur 122PS auch so schnell auf 100 ist schon. Glückwunsch zu den kürzlich geknackten 100k km


 
Die Zeit ist schon ein wenig bescheiden... ich hoff es liegt wirklich nur an der ziemlich bescheiden eingestellten Spur. Wenn man bedenkt das ein Intega Type-R auf 180km/h ca 4 Sek schneller ist... schon ernüchternd. Der Tacho ist von meinem Winterauto, der rote hat ca 1/4 der Laufleistung.


----------



## Zoon (1. Oktober 2012)

Schaltweise ist auch verbesserungswürdig ... das reindengeln in den Begrenzer ist zeitentechnisch kontraproduktiv.

Neue A Klasse. Auch wenns ein wenig besser aussieht ... wirklich ansehnlich ist die nur mit dem AMG Paket, bei den normalen Linien zu viel Fake - keine "echten" Lufteinlassgitter etc.


----------



## Mosed (1. Oktober 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Schaltweise ist auch verbesserungswürdig ... das reindengeln in den Begrenzer ist zeitentechnisch kontraproduktiv.



worauf beziehst du dich? Bei dem BMW zumindest fahren die nicht in den Begrenzer - das verhindert ja eh die Automatik.
Der S3? Der scheint öfters mal im Begrenzer zu landen.


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> worauf beziehst du dich?



Es ist wohl das Video aus Post #19444 gemeint.

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (1. Oktober 2012)

Er bezieht sich auf Riverna sein Beschleunigungswunder

@Riverna:
Für die ca. 190PS kommt mir das im Video schon sehr zugeschnürt vor. Aufn Prüfstand gewesen damit? Ein Integra ist aus meinen Erinnerungen doch sehr viel agiler. Was für ein Getriebe hast du davor?


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Schaltweise ist auch verbesserungswürdig ... das reindengeln in den Begrenzer ist zeitentechnisch kontraproduktiv.



Stimmt vom Wechsel zweite zum dritten Gang war ich ein wenig lange im Begrenzer, um die maximale Leistung abzurufen ist man aber zwangsläufig im Begrenzer. Die 190PS liegen bei 7100U/Min an und der Begrenzer ist bei 7200U/Min. Aber selbst wenn man die maximal 0.5 Sek die ich so verliere abzieht, zieht der Hocker keine Wurst vom Teller. Auf 180km/h ist die Zeit dann zwar einigermassen ok... aber auf 100km/h brauch ich mit dem neuen Motor nun ziemlich genau so lange wie mit dem Serien Motor. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Für die ca. 190PS kommt mir das im Video schon sehr zugeschnürt vor. Aufn Prüfstand gewesen damit? Ein Integra ist aus meinen Erinnerungen doch sehr viel agiler. Was für ein Getriebe hast du davor?


 
Nein bisher war ich noch nicht aufm Prüfstand, dazu muss die Spur vermessen sein und im Winter werden beide Achsen Pulverbeschichtet. Somit muss er wieder vermessen werden, hab mir den Prüfstand also für nächstes Jahr aufgehoben. Die 190PS sind die Serienleistung vom Motor, normalerweise sollte er sogar ein wenig mehr haben durch die Auspuffanlage und das CAI. Wenn ich mir die Zeit aber nun anschaue, kann ich fast kaum dran glauben. War in der Nacht auf Freitag (wo das Video enstand) doch sehr enttäuscht und traurig. Nun ist mein Schrauberehrgeiz geweckt und ich will wissen was nun da genau nicht stimmt. Als Getriebe ist das originale SR20DE verbaut, sollte ansich keine Probleme machen da es sogar Leute gibt die damit einen SR20DET bewegen. 

Ein Integra ist agiler und schneller, keine Frage.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Oktober 2012)

Abgaswerte mal überprüft wenn schon nicht aufn Prüfstand kommst? Da kann man ja sehr schön erkennen wie er läuft. Was sagt Lambda? 

Ich hätte den wenigstens eben aufn Prüfstand gehaun. Dann hast zwar einmal Achsvermssung umsonst aber kommst dann da weiter falls da doch was nicht hin haut. 
Wenn nicht dann dicke Kopfdichtung zwischen und nen Turbo drauf


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2012)

Der Motor ansich läuft super, hab da schon eine Vermutung was es sein könnte. Kommt Zeit, kommt Prüfstand  Vielleicht war es auch nur der billige Sportluftfilter... nun hab ich ein K&N 57i Kit verbaut, vom Klang her klingt es schon komplett anders.

Gerade der Wert auf 100km/h ist unterirdisch, insgesamt auf 180km/h geht die Zeit dann zwar wieder... aber gut ist sie trotzdem nicht. Hab das Video mal in Einzelbildern angeschaut und die ungefähre Zeit errechnet: 

0- 100km/h = 8.64 Sekunden
0- 140km/h = 14.85 Sekunden
0- 160km/h = 20.56 Sekunden
0- 180km/h = 25.50 Sekunden

Im Vergleich dazu die Werksangaben vom 100NX GTi und vom Integra Type-R (190PS 1.8L)

*Nissan 100NX GTi* 
0- 100km/h = 8.2 Sekunden
0- 140km/h = 16.9 Sekunden
0- 160km/h = 22.6 Sekunden
0- 180km/h = ???? Sekunden

*Honda Integra Type-R* 
0- 100km/h = 6.8 Sekunden
0- 140km/h = 12.4 Sekunden
0- 160km/h = 16.5 Sekunden
0- 180km/h = 21.70 Sekunden

Wie man sieht ein recht ernüchterndes Ergebniss. Ein Vorteil hat das ganze, mein Schrauberergeiz ist gepackt. Ich weiß nun das er nicht die Leistung bringt die er bringen kann und ich werde rausfinden was es ist. Selbst wenn man nun das Gewicht vom Beifahrer und die leicht ansteigende Strecke wegrechnet... das sind am Ende vielleicht 1 bis 2 Sekunden, trotzdem nicht das was ich mir erhofft habe. 

Wird Zeit das der Koffer mal aufn Prüfstand kommt, dieses Jahr aber wohl nicht mehr. Den erstmal will ich den Ölkühler verbauen und die Achsteile pulverbeschichten. Danach muss der Koffer vermessen werden und es geht ab auf den Prüfstand, denn bevor ich keine genaue Leistungsangabe habe werde ich nichts mehr in den Wagen investieren.


----------



## ich558 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal eine Frage: In wie weit had die Felgengröße Auswirkung auf den Komfort? Bei meinem A1 mit dem S Fahrwerk und den 18 Zöllern fühlt sich jeder Gullideckel an wie ein Faustschlag in den Nacken  Ist das einzig abhängig von der Fahrwerksabstimmung oder auch von den Reifen und wenn ja wieso?


----------



## der_yappi (1. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage: In wie weit had die Felgengröße Auswirkung auf den Komfort? Bei meinem A1 mit dem S Fahrwerk und den 18 Zöllern fühlt sich jeder Gullideckel an wie ein Faustschlag in den Nacken  Ist das einzig abhängig von der Fahrwerksabstimmung oder auch von den Reifen und wenn ja wieso?


 
Je mehr Felge -> je weniger Reifen (sprich Gummi) -> hartes Fahrverhalten (der Radumfang darf sich ja nicht verändern)
Ich habs dir ja schon vom Ibiza mit den 17-Zöllern erzählt.
Mehr wollte ich nicht drauf haben.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Oktober 2012)

18-Zöller auf dem kleinen Autochen ist auch völliger Overkill. Wir haben 18er auf unserem A6..

Hängt von Reifen-/Felgengröße (Reifendicke), Fahrwerk, Federung, afaik auch Radstand und Gewicht ab. Warum, sollte im Prinzip ganz logisch sein..


----------



## 1821984 (1. Oktober 2012)

Genau. 

Deshalb bleib ich auch bei meinen 17er aufn Leon 1m. Am schönsten sehen 19er aus aber vom fahren her ist es alles andere als schön. Besonders weil ich mein Auto auch mal bewege und nicht nur anschaue

Einen Unterschied zwischen einer 205/55R16 zu einer 215/45R17 wird man kaum merken aber umso mehr wenn man dann auf ein 35er Querschnitt runter geht. Sieht gut aus aber mehr auch nicht.

@Riverna: über 8Sek. für ein Auto mit 190PS bei knapp 1100kg schätze ich jetzt mal, sind ja eine Katastrophe!!! Ich würde damit nichts mehr machen und nur noch aufn Prüfstand bevor ich da Achsteile pulvern lasse. Erstmal hätte der Motor priorität bei mir.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> über 8Sek. für ein Auto mit 190PS bei knapp 1100kg schätze ich jetzt mal, sind ja eine Katastrophe!!! Ich würde damit nichts mehr machen und nur noch aufn Prüfstand bevor ich da Achsteile pulvern lasse. Erstmal hätte der Motor priorität bei mir.


 
Mein alter TT machte den 0->180 Sprint etwa 6 bis 7 Sekunden schneller trotz etwa 300 kg Mehrgewicht und änlicher maximal Leistung. Insofern klingt das für mich sehr nach "Papiertiger".


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> @Riverna: über 8Sek. für ein Auto mit 190PS bei knapp 1100kg schätze ich jetzt mal, sind ja eine Katastrophe!!! Ich würde damit nichts mehr machen und nur noch aufn Prüfstand bevor ich da Achsteile pulvern lasse. Erstmal hätte der Motor priorität bei mir.


 
Die Zeit auf 100km/h zählt für mich eigentlich nicht wirklich, die fast 26 Sek auf 180km/h finde ich da wesentlich schlimmer. Achsteile pulvern ist schon lange geplant, daran halte ich fest. Der Prüfstand läuft nicht weg  Im November gibt es nochmal Kurzzeitkennzeichen, eventuell fahre ich dann mal auf den Prüfstand und vermesse vorher die Achse, wenn er bis dahin nicht schon auseinander gebaut ist.

Den TT will ich sehen der mit 190PS + - 20PS eine 18 bis 19Sek Zeit auf 180km/h braucht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Den TT will ich sehen der mit 190PS + - 20PS eine 18 bis 19Sek Zeit auf 180km/h braucht.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=suI0n75nsj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Riverna schrieb:


> Gerade der Wert auf 100km/h ist unterirdisch,  insgesamt auf 180km/h geht die Zeit dann zwar wieder... aber gut ist sie  trotzdem nicht. Hab das Video mal in Einzelbildern angeschaut und die  ungefähre Zeit errechnet:
> 
> 0- 100km/h = 8.64 Sekunden



Das ist für 190PS und relativ wenig Gewicht echt langsam. Da ist sogar mein Diesel genauso schnell, wenn nicht sogar ein Ticken schneller 
Ich messe bei deinem Video aber 8,9-9sek von 0-100km/h mit meiner Stoppuhr.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Den TT will ich sehen der mit 190PS + - 20PS eine 18 bis 19Sek Zeit auf 180km/h braucht.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



18,3 Sekunden von 0->180 km/h, bei 1.333 kg Leergewicht. Noch fragen  ?


----------



## ich558 (2. Oktober 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 18-Zöller auf dem kleinen Autochen ist auch völliger Overkill. Wir haben 18er auf unserem A6..
> 
> Hängt von Reifen-/Felgengröße (Reifendicke), Fahrwerk, Federung, afaik auch Radstand und Gewicht ab. Warum, sollte im Prinzip ganz logisch sein..


 
Ich finde sie eigendlich schon ganz schick vorallem möbeln sie den kleinen Zwerg optisch schon deutlich auf. Und ob sich der Kompoft auf 17 Zöllern so stark verbeseert bezweifel ich jetzt mal. Aber ich bin noch jung die Schläge bei Unebenheiten kann ich noch aushalten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du meinst sicherlich 0->180 kmh


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich 0->180 kmh


 
Stimmt, kleiner Tippfehler am Morgen  .


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist für 190PS und relativ wenig Gewicht echt langsam. Da ist sogar mein Diesel genauso schnell, wenn nicht sogar ein Ticken schneller
> Ich messe bei deinem Video aber 8,9-9sek von 0-100km/h mit meiner Stoppuhr.



Gerade die Zeit auf 100km/h ist eine Katastrophe das ist mir schon bewusst, wobei der Rest auch keinen vom Hocker haut. Laut Einzelbild sind es die 8.64 Sekunden. Selbst wenn da jetzt eine 9 stehen würde viel schlimmer machts das auch nicht, wenn man davon ausgeht das ich eigentlich eine Zeit von 7 Sekunden haben wollte. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 18,3 Sekunden von 0->180 km/h, bei 1.333 kg Leergewicht. Noch fragen  ?


 
Sauger - Turbo 
Noch Fragen  ? 

Ändert nichts daran das die Zeit ******* ist, ich steh dazu und suche auch keine Ausreden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht Erfahrung mit diesen Polituren ?

Menzerna PF2500 250ml, 9,90 €
Menzerna SF4000 250ml, 11,90 €

Ich will mein Auto endlich mal von den hässlichen feinen Waschanlagenkratzern entfernen. Als Polier/Schleifmaschine hab ich die Rotex 125 von Festool.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sauger - Turbo
> Noch Fragen  ?


 
Wenn ich in Physik nicht total gepennt habe, spielt es nicht die geringste Rolle ob ein Turbo-, Saug-, Diesel-, Otto-, Elektromotor oder eine Handkurbel das Drehmoment bei den entsprechenden Drehzahlen bereitstellt. Entscheidend ist nur Drehmoment x Drehzahl/ ~9550 oder anders ausgedrückt die jeweils tatsächlich vorhandene Leistung.

Ich kenne jetzt dein Fahrzeug nicht gut genug um im Detail sagen zu können was da verkehrt läuft, nur das wahrscheinlich die unrealistisch plateauartigen Drehmomentwerte, welche du mir vor einiger Zeit gegeben hast, mit an Sicherheit reichender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht der Realität entsprechen.


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2012)

Alles was ich angebe, entspricht immer der Wahrheit. Aber ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht interessiert mich herzlich wenig, ich baue ein Auto für mich auch nicht um Leute wie dir irgendwas zu beweisen. Das genau unterscheidet uns sehr wahrscheinlich von einander...


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Alles was ich angebe, entspricht immer der Wahrheit. Aber ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht interessiert mich herzlich wenig, ich baue ein Auto für mich auch nicht um Leute wie dir irgendwas zu beweisen. Das genau unterscheidet uns sehr wahrscheinlich von einander...


 
Auch wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst, jeden Cent den ich ausgebe, gebe ich für mich aus. Aber bei "Neidthemen" wird einem aus allem ein Strick gedreht.
Nichts desto trotz kannst du gerne die Messdaten zeigen aus welchen die Fabelwerte stammen. Musst du natürlich nicht, ist halt immer eine Sache der Glaubwürdigkeit....


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2012)

Welche Daten genau meinst du?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Welche Daten genau meinst du?


 
Du hattest mir von einiger Zeit mal Drehmomentwerte von deinem Motor gegeben. Diese waren ein Plateau was für einen Saugmotor halbwegs untypisch ist + Drehmomentzenit bei Drehzahlzenit. Ich keine keinen Motor auf diesem Planeten der eine derartige Charakteristik hat in KOmbination mit relativ überschaubarer Beschleunigung. Sprich es paßt hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Oktober 2012)

komisch aber ich habe gewusst das das wieder so endet

Naja um zu erkennen das was mit dem Motor nicht stimmt bedarf es auch kein Datenblatt, wenn er denn wirklich 190PS leisten soll. Das da die Motorkarakterristik (Sauger/Turbo) eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen sollte für alle klar sein. Und was IT bereits sagte, dass es völlig unerheblich ist aus welcher Technik die Drehmomentkurve erzeugt wird. Wäre halt schön wenn sie möglist lang vorhanden ist und nicht nur kurz bei über 7000U/min. Aber auch ein Sauger sollte erheblich bessere Werte hinbekommen (siehe Vtec mit 190PS).

Natürlich ist es immer schlecht sowas zu bewerten wenn man kein Vergleichsfahrzeug hat bzw. keine wirklich vorhanden Leistungsdaten. Das so Sachen wie eine passende Software für den Motor vorhanden ist, steht hoffentlich nicht zum Thema, denke ich.

Aber wenn ich mal bischen drüber nachdenke könnten die Bilder doch eher für eine Leistung von ca. 120-140PS sprechen. Ich denke also das der alte GTi-Motor nicht viel schlechter gelaufen ist bzw. sogar noch besser? Aber alles Rätsel raten wenn man kein Leistungsdiagramm hat.

Und jetzt flammt euch mal nicht so an! Denn IT hat nen ganz normalen Kommentar gegeben ohne dabei Überheblich zu wirken (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mal bischen drüber nachdenke könnten die Bilder doch eher für eine Leistung von ca. 120-140PS sprechen. Ich denke also das der alte GTi-Motor nicht viel schlechter gelaufen ist bzw. sogar noch besser? Aber alles Rätsel raten wenn man kein Leistungsdiagramm hat.



Ich gehe mal von irgendwas zwischen 160 bis 170PS aus, den für 120 bis 140PS ist die Zeit auf 180km/h dann doch zu gut. Der originale GTi Motor geht ein wenig (aber nicht viel) schlechter, jedoch habe ich da die Werkangaben übernommen. Welche Zeit meiner gebraucht hätte weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich wäre er wirklich gleich schnell da mein alter Motor gemessene 162PS hatte. Fakt ist der Motor hat nie und nimmer seine 190PS oder bringt sie aus irgend einem Grund nicht auf die Straße. Das zeigt sowohl die 0 - 100km/h Zeit als auch die auf 180km/h. Und ich finde schon das es einen Unterschied macht ob Sauger oder Turbo, gerade bei hoher Geschwindigkeit merkt man dann eben doch das Drehmoment eines Turbos. Nichts desto trotz hat der Honda Integra Type-R wesentlich bessere Beschleunigungswerte und diese liegen für mein Auto eigentlich im absolut machbaren Bereich. Warum und wieso es nicht klappt weiß ich nicht, werd es aber rausfinden. Stecke nicht tausende von Euros in einen Motorumbau und dann aufzugeben... es ist zwar ein Rückschlag der einiges an Motivation gekostet hat... aber es geht schon weiter.

Die 190PS sind übrigends die Werksangabe und nicht irgendwelche Wunschwerte von mir, den eigentlich hatte ich dank Auspuffanlage und CAI mit knapp 200PS gerechnet. Schauen wir mal was der Prüfstand ende des Monats meint. 

Soweit ich weiß habe ich das Bild schonmal gepostet, du beziehst dich mit Sicherheit auf meine Aussage das fast 80% des maximalen Drehmomentes schon bei knapp über 2000U/Min anliegt. Hier zwei Leistungsprüfstände die meine Aussage bestätigen... ich habe es gar nicht nötig irgendwas zu erfinden. Die Beschleunigung ist nicht überschaubar sondern hundsmiserabel brauchst da kein Blatt vor den Mund zu nehmen. Wenn Kritik berechtigt ist, bin ich der letzte der sie nicht hören will.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja stammen die Bilder von diesem Motor oder sind das einfach irgendwelche Bilder, die zeigen sollen was der Motor können soll?
Mein Prüfstanddiagramm hat damals auch 109,3kw angezeigt obwohl er 132kw haben soll. 

Aber ob man nun so ein Bild hat oder nicht. Richtig ist aber auch, dass man nach so einem Motorumbau nochmal alles testen sollte und die Motorsteurung anpassen sollte. Nicht umsonst laufen fast alle Umbbauten erstmal wie ein Sack Nüsse und erst nach dem alles tiptop ist mit abschließendem Prüfprotokoll haben die Motoren ihre tatsächliche Leistung. 

Und solange der Tumor nicht richtig läuft würde ich da auch nicht viel mit rum eiern. Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Vorgehensweise. Und was bringt es dir, wenn die Achsen und alles erst fertig machst und nachdem du dann endlich mal zum Testen warst stellst fest, dass der Motor doch nicht so toll ist.

Und du bist dir ganz sicher das deine Motorsteuerung da nicht falsch liegt? Oder was hast du da für eine drauf?


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2012)

Die beiden Bilder stammen von anderen SR20VE Motoren aus den Staaten, geht in erster Linie um den Verlauf der Drehmomentkurve. Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich nie drauf gedachtet was die zwei Bilder da an maximaler Leistung anzeigen. Der Motor läuft ansich sehr gut und wesentlich besser als der SR20DE in meinem Winterauto oder der SR20DE im Wagen von meinem Kumpel. Ich denke er bekommt die Leistung irgendwie nicht auf die Straße, laut diversen Leuten könnte es an meiner bescheidenen Spur liegen. Ob man dann jedoch soviel Leistung verliert kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Wenn meine Teile vom pulvern diesen Monat noch zurück kommen, dann werde ich am Monatsende vielleicht auf den Prüfstand fahren.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja Leistung ist entweder da oder nicht. Nur weil die Spur nicht richtig eingestellt ist, hat der Motor doch nicht weniger Leistung. Und ob das Auto die Leistung auf die Strasse bekommt kannts nur du allein beurteilen. Aber wenn er um die 30PS (gefühlt) nur durch eine falsche Achseinstellung verliert, dann muss das ein ziemlicher Krampf sein, das Auto überhaupt fahren zu können.


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2012)

Also er fährt sich schon ziemlich unruhig durch die verstellte Spur und die schlecht ausgewuchteten Reifen, jedoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das er soviel Leistung dazu verliert. Man muss aber auch festhalten das ich ziemlich bescheiden gefahren bin, beim schalten vom ersten in den zweiten Gang habe ich zuviel Drehzahl verloren, beim schalten vom zweiten im dritten hing ich zulange im Begrenzer und beim schalten in den 4ten war ich ca 500U/Min zu früh. Dazu kommt noch das die Strecke nicht gerade aus ging sondern zwei Knicke gemacht hat, ob das einen Einfluss auf die Beschleunigung hat kann ich jedoch nicht beurteilen. Noch dazu kommt das die ersten ca 150 Meter leicht (denk mal so ca 2% - 4%) Steigung hat. Rechnet man das alles weg liege ich vielleicht bei einer etwas besseren Zeit, ob diese Zeit jedoch dann reicht um zufrieden zu sein bezweifel ich. Monatsende hat mein Kumpel nochmal Kurzzeitkennzeichen, dann stelle ich auf jedenfall die Spur nach wenn die Achsteile wieder hier sind und fahr ggf mal auf den Prüfstand wenn die einen Termin frei haben. 

Ob ich die Leistung auf die Straße bringt weiß ich nicht mehr, war zu sehr aufregt mich im Video nicht zu verschalten das ich eigentlich kaum was davon mitbekommen habe. War voll auf die Straße und das Schalten konzentriert... das Schalten hat jedoch nicht so geklappt.  Tendenziell würde ich aber behaupten der Motor hat seine Leistung und bekommt sie nicht auf die Straße.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du Automatik fahren
Naja wünsch dir Erfolg in deinem Vorhaben und ich bin gespannt was da bei raus kommt.


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2012)

Es ist gar nicht so leicht einen Motor zu fahren der zwischen maximaler Leistung und Drehzahlbegrenzer nur 100U/Min hat. Aber es kann nur besser werden, sowohl die Zeit als auch das schalten. Diese muss ich eh ein wenig weicher stellen, damit man besser schalten kann. Hab sie einen tick zu hart eingestellt... Kann es auch sein das die Kupplung rutscht und er darum vielleicht nicht die Leistung richtig auf die Straße bringt? Wobei die Drehzahl sich eigentlich nicht ausgewöhnlich verhält.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist gar nicht so leicht einen Motor zu fahren der zwischen maximaler Leistung und Drehzahlbegrenzer nur 100U/Min hat. Aber es kann nur besser werden, sowohl die Zeit als auch das schalten. Diese muss ich eh ein wenig weicher stellen, damit man besser schalten kann. Hab sie einen tick zu hart eingestellt... Kann es auch sein das die Kupplung rutscht und er darum vielleicht nicht die Leistung richtig auf die Straße bringt? Wobei die Drehzahl sich eigentlich nicht ausgewöhnlich verhält.


 
Bei unserem Z4 ( auch ein Sauger ) verhält sich das nicht viel anders, da sind's ca. 300 1/min. Schalte doch einfach 200 1/min früher, anstatt ihn in den Begrenzer zu orgeln 
Zur Kupplung, da sehe ich kein Problem. Dass das an der Spur liegt, bezweifle ich auch, da eine verstellte Spur nicht soviel ausmachen kann. Fühl' doch einfach mal, ob die Reifen heiß werden ( hast du i.M. eine Vor- oder Nachspur, eher Nachspur wegen dem unruhigen Fahren, oder ? )

Wir können ja Wetten abschließen, wieviel Leistung an der angetriebenen Achse ankommt  Ich schätze ca. 130-140PS. Wie viel wiegt das Auto denn ?


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2012)

130PS - 140PS am Rad wäre ja gar nicht so schlecht  Die Reifen werden beim normalen Fahren schon ziemlich heißt... das letzte mal hat er 1146 Kilo auf die Waage gebracht, jetzt ist ein leichteres Fahrwerk verbaut dafür zwei Streben mehr denke es wird wieder zwischen 1145 und 1150 Kilo (ohne Fahrer) liegen. Ich denk schon das der Motor seine Leistung ungefähr bringt... wenn ich richtig gefahren wäre, hätte ich in etwa eine 24er Zeit auf 180km/h gehabt und das wäre schon fast ok. Aber das sind alles Rätselraten, der Prüfstand wird zeigen was los ist. Hoffentlich kommen die Achsteile zurück damit es auch klappt.


----------



## >ExX< (2. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn die beim normalen fahren schon heiß werden 
Ich glaub da würd ich schon mal zeitnah die Spur einstellen^^


----------



## Seabound (3. Oktober 2012)

Eingestellte Spur ist nur was für Weicheier!


----------



## Riverna (3. Oktober 2012)

Wird eigentlich nicht gefahren der Koffer... und das D2 für die Eintragung nächstes Jahr die Spur einstellen will und keine Fremd Einstellung dulden möchte wollte ich nicht sinnlos das Geld ausgeben. Aber ich lass sie trotzdem einstellen... weil so will ich die 450 Kilometer zu denen nicht fahren. Hab schon ein paar Informationen heraus gefunden, scheinbar sind meine Ergebnisse gar nicht so schlecht. Problem ist das der Motor eigentlich für ein 6 Gang Automatikgetriebe gebaut wurde, mein 5 Gang Getriebe wäre somit zu lang übersetzt. Dazu soll ich die Drehzahl anheben und die Schaltpunkte vom Neo VVL runter setzen.

Werde wohl auf freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät umbauen in Verbindung mit einem MSD windows switcher zum einstellen für die Schaltzeitpunkte. Mit dem originalen Steuergerät wird man wohl nicht viel raus holen können, der Motor hat viel Potenzial, aber nicht mit dem originalen Steuergerät... der Vorteil ist ich kann den Wagen gleich auf E85 Abstimmen lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zewDxbA4Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn man sich dagegen mal heutige Tests anschaut.


btw Warum werden immer mehr Autos vom Hersteller auf sportlich getrimmt?


----------



## Mosed (3. Oktober 2012)

Weil die deutschen/europäer eher auf sportliche Autos stehen?


----------



## Riverna (3. Oktober 2012)

So die Planung für die nächsten zwei Jahre stehen: 

Komplett Lackierung in "Ducati Rot"
SR20DE Steuergerät mit Nistune Board Type 4 
SR16VE N1 Nockenwellen
Titan Feder und Titan Federteller
Summit Racing RPM Activated Switch Window
Fidanza Schwungscheibe
Skyline Einspritzdüsen
Walbro 255 Benzinpumpe
Umbau auf E85 Benzin 
D2 Racing 8 Kolben Bremsanlage Vorderachse
D2 Racing 6 Kolben Bremsanlage Hinterachse
Achsteile schwarz Pulverbeschichten lassen

Damit steigt die Möglichkeit Leistung aus dem Wagen zu holen die er dann auch auf die Straße bringt, 200PS am Rad sprich 250PS an der Kurbelwelle sollten damit machbar sein. Wenn er auf E85 abgestimmt ist vielleicht sogar noch etwas mehr... aber ich will die Ziele nicht zu hoch ansetzen. Das ganze kostet schon ein kleines Vermögen und übersteigt den Zeitwert des Wagens um ein vielfaches. Aber was tut man nicht alles für sein Hobby... 

Erstmal muss mein grauer NX über den TÜV und lackiert werden, dass geht mir im moment vor. Dann kommt der rote auf den Leistungsprüfstand um einen aktuellen Wert zu haben bei dem ich anfangen kann.


----------



## STSLeon (4. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein ziemlich heftiges Programm. Immerhin baust du den Motor komplett neu auf. Das muss wirklich liebe zum Auto sein.  Wann kommt die Lachgaseinspritzung?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Damit steigt die Möglichkeit Leistung aus dem Wagen zu holen die er dann auch auf die Straße bringt, 200PS am Rad sprich 250PS an der Kurbelwelle sollten damit machbar sein.



50PS / 20% Verlust?  Was zum Teufel hast du denn alles im Antriebsstrang liegen? Wie kühlst du das weg?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Oktober 2012)

Gegen eure krassen Karren ist unser Auto süß 
105Ps Diesel Peugeot 307SW...
Wenigstens heute Nachmittag noch nen Golf 6 GTD in der fahrschule...
Mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Oktober 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Gegen eure krassen Karren ist unser Auto süß
> 105Ps Diesel Peugeot 307SW...


 
Fährt auch.. 
Und du kannst ja dann eines Tages mal alles anders (besser?) machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Das ist ein ziemlich heftiges Programm. Immerhin baust du den Motor komplett neu auf. Das muss wirklich liebe zum Auto sein.  Wann kommt die Lachgaseinspritzung?



Es stecken schon soviele tausend Euros in dem Koffer, da machen die paar für den Motor es nun auch nicht mehr. Hab es gestern nur mal grob überschlagen wenn ich meine komplette to do Liste habe sind es knapp 15.000Euro die mir JETZT noch im Auto fehlen. Aber die Liste ist auch noch ein paar Sachen länger als oben, da ich nicht nur in den Motor investieren will. Es ist halt ein Hobby... da stecken wie gesagt jetzt schon soviele Scheine drin da es mir eigentlich egal ist ob da noch mehr dazu kommt. Alles nur ein Emotionalerwert, Sinn und Nutzen ist schon lange keiner mehr Vorhanden. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> 50PS / 20% Verlust?  Was zum Teufel hast du denn alles im Antriebsstrang liegen? Wie kühlst du das weg?


 
Gut es sind nur 20PS - 30PS... sind halt meine beiden Ziele entweder 200PS am Rad oder 250PS an der Kurbelwelle. Habs ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt... beim letzten Prüfstandbericht (mit altem Motor) hatte ich einen Verlust von 18.8% was 30.4PS entspricht.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gut es sind nur 20PS - 30PS... sind halt meine beiden Ziele entweder 200PS am Rad oder 250PS an der Kurbelwelle. Habs ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt... beim letzten Prüfstandbericht (mit altem Motor) hatte ich einen Verlust von 18.8% was 30.4PS entspricht.



18,8% erscheint mir aber auch noch recht hoch. Gut es kommt auf den Lastzustand an. Aber wenn man sieht, dass bei den meisten Betriebspunkten ein (Schalt-)Getriebe einen Wirkungsgrad von deutlich über 90% hat, dann erscheint die Zahl doch recht hoch.


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2012)

Siehe selbst:
Bei dem Prüfstand lasse ich meinen VE ende des Jahres wohl auch mal testen um zu sehen von welcher Leistung aus mein Projekt startet. Bin gespannt auf das Ergebniss...


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub dir das schon, wunder mich aber trotzdem.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Oktober 2012)

> Fährt auch..
> Und du kannst ja dann eines Tages mal alles anders (besser?) machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, ich hoffe doch 
Ich versuch meine Mutter schon dauernd zu überreden da n anderes Radio rein zu machen, nur finde ich keines, welches den Boardcomputer von Peugot ersetzt...
Und das "große" Radio von denen kostet knapp 600€, das gesamte Auto hat vor 7 Jahren nur 15k gekostet...
(Ich würd ja gern nen Golf bekommen, egal obt GTI/GTD oder normal )
MfG


----------



## Falk (4. Oktober 2012)

Nächste Woche gibt es bei mir erst einmal Winterreifen - ist zwar etwas früh, aber ich werde absehbar in den Folgewochen keine Zeit haben, und wenn es sich doch mal entschließt kälter zu werden wäre es nervig, ohne Auto dazustehen (da ich das in den nächsten Monaten tatsächlich mal brauche). 

Dann heißt es wieder piano fahren - sonst dürfte der Verschleiß, solange es noch Plus-Gerade hat, sprunghaft ansteigen (freigegeben sind 240km/h für die Winterreifen, was aber nur bei wirklich trockener Fahrbahn eine gute Idee ist).

Wann wechselt ihr?


----------



## XE85 (4. Oktober 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Wann wechselt ihr?



Wenn ich mich entschieden habe auf welche Felgen sie kommen und diese dann da sind - wird eh knapp, anfang Nov (eher ne Woche vorher) sollten sie schon drauf sein.

mfg


----------



## roadgecko (4. Oktober 2012)

Das mit den Winterreifen ist ja schnell gemacht, wenn man die Reifen selber wechselt. So kann man da recht spontan sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> So die Planung für die nächsten zwei Jahre stehen:
> 
> Komplett Lackierung in "Ducati Rot"
> SR20DE Steuergerät mit Nistune Board Type 4
> ...



Klingt gut, nur die Bremsanlage finde ich übertrieben... der Leon FR ABT meiner Eltern mit 240PS hat auch Schwimmsattel und das reicht allemal. Zumal so eine Bremsanlage bestimmt mehr kostet als der Rest des Autos  (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Falk (4. Oktober 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das mit den Winterreifen ist ja schnell gemacht, wenn man die Reifen selber wechselt. So kann man da recht spontan sein.



Dafür bin ich zu faul (bzw. habe auch keinen Platz, die Räder jeweils einzulagern). Und wenn sie eh für eine Saison irgendwo eingelagert werden müssen, können die auch direkt die Räder wechseln. 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Klingt gut, nur die Bremsanlage finde ich übertrieben... der Leon FR ABT meiner Eltern mit 240PS hat auch Schwimmsattel und das reicht allemal. Zumal so eine Bremsanlage bestimmt mehr kostet als der Rest des Autos  (nicht böse gemeint)


 
Bremsen können gar nicht zu gut sein - manchmal bin ich schon erschrocken über den Bremsweg (bzw. wie weit man das Pedal durchdrücken muss), wenn wieder irgendeiner auf der BAB meint, spontan Links rüber gehen zu müssen. Wenn 1,6 Tonnen mit 200km/h unterwegs sind, müssen die Bremsen einfach funktionieren - und auf Landstraßen eh (wo man häufiger bremst).


----------



## Zoon (4. Oktober 2012)

Also ne 8 Kolben Anlage an einem "solchem" Auto ist ohne es böse zu meinen übertrieben. 
Lohnen wirds nur bei Sachen wie den 730 PS HGP Golf von Grip wo vom SL65 AMG die Bremse drin ist. Da wird sowas auch gebraucht.


----------



## XE85 (4. Oktober 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das mit den Winterreifen ist ja schnell  gemacht, wenn man die Reifen selber wechselt. So kann man da recht  spontan sein.



Also ich lasse die Räder ehrlich gesagt immer umstecken. Das kostet nicht die welt, meist hab ich sowiso nen Gutschein dazu und eine Autowäsche bekommt man auch gratis.

mfg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Siehe selbst:
> Bei dem Prüfstand lasse ich meinen VE ende des Jahres wohl auch mal testen um zu sehen von welcher Leistung aus mein Projekt startet. Bin gespannt auf das Ergebniss...


 
Ist das normal, dass die Leistungskurve ab ca. 5500 1/min kurz einknickt und dann nicht mehr wirklich viel kommt ?
Was kostet eigentlich eine Messung auf einem Prüfstand ?



Falk schrieb:


> Wann wechselt ihr?


 
Mal sehen. Im Momemt ist mir das noch zu früh, und wenn, dann ist das eine Sachen von ungefähr 20min


----------



## CeresPK (4. Oktober 2012)

Kommt sicher auf Firma und Art des Prüfstands an.
Aber ich würde jetzt auf die schnelle sagen 100-150€ FWD/RWD, 200-250€ AWD

gibt aber sicherlich noch günstigere oder eben mal kostenlos bei nem Bekannten.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2012)

Der Laden wo Riverna war hat einen Onlineshop, da kostet es 70€.
Leistungsmessung Einachsantrieb - dbilas dynamic


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Oktober 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich zu faul (bzw. habe auch keinen Platz, die Räder jeweils einzulagern). Und wenn sie eh für eine Saison irgendwo eingelagert werden müssen, können die auch direkt die Räder wechseln.
> 
> 
> 
> Bremsen können gar nicht zu gut sein - manchmal bin ich schon erschrocken über den Bremsweg (bzw. wie weit man das Pedal durchdrücken muss), wenn wieder irgendeiner auf der BAB meint, spontan Links rüber gehen zu müssen. Wenn 1,6 Tonnen mit 200km/h unterwegs sind, müssen die Bremsen einfach funktionieren - und auf Landstraßen eh (wo man häufiger bremst).



klar können bremsen nicht zu gut sein, genauso wie der Verbrauch nicht zu niedrig sein kann und der motor kann auch nie stark genug sein. Nur steht es eben in keinem Verhältnis.
Serienautos mit 300 ps haben nicht mal solche Bremsen.

Durfte bei Porsche 2 Monate als angehender Mechaniker lernen. Diese hochleistungsbremsen kosten um die 25-30 000 Schweizer Franken (ca. 24000 Euro?)
Sogar ein Cayenne kommt mit normalen Scheiben in Serie.. und der wiegt wohl mehr als 1.4 Tonnen und hat auch mehr Leistung.

Ausserdem bringt es nichts wenn du auf der AB mit 200kmh eine Vollbremsung machst und der Golf hinter dir fährt dir hinten rein weil er nicht so schnell bremsen kann... 

Oder fährst du damit Rennen Riverna? Dann wäre das natürlich was anderes. Aber für auf die Strasse finde ich das ein bisschen übertrieben.

Gibt auch bessere Scheiben und Beläge für die Serienbremse. Das sollte genügen. Dafür kann er das Geld sparen und anderswo im Wagen investieren 

Genau so wie die Titanteile, werden wohl auch ziemlich teuer werden. Wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt, dann ist ja gut. Aber sonst seh ich da nicht einen wirklich grossen Vorteil. Ausser der Gewichtsersparnis..


----------



## Falk (4. Oktober 2012)

Der Hintermann sollte natürlich genügend Abstand halten - wäre selbst mal fast mit einem 5er BMW (war Mietwagen) auf einen Porsche aufgerauscht, weil der doch etwas schneller verzögerte. Seitdem bin ich da vorsichtiger und verfahre nicht nach dem Motto: ich Bremse wenn der Vordermann bremst


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> D2 Racing 8 Kolben Bremsanlage Vorderachse



Von D2 gibts auch 10 Kolben Anlagen. Wenn schon, dann richtig ;0)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich war heut beim Anfahren mit dem Golf GTD "aus Versehen" mal bei 3000U unterwegs, da klingt der doch ganz nett 
MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Oktober 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich war heut beim Anfahren mit dem Golf GTD "aus Versehen" mal bei 3000U unterwegs, da klingt der doch ganz nett


 
Ob ein 4 Zylinder Diesel akkustisch jetzt so toll ist oder nicht, ich weiß es nicht  ....


----------



## CeresPK (4. Oktober 2012)

Nen Diesel kann "nett" klingen? 

Ich finde einfach keine passende Mühle für mich.
OK doch schon nennt sich BRZ/GT86 ist mir aber als neuer viel zu teuer derzeit.
Also muss es doch wieder nen Prezel werden.
Aber wieso gibts nur überteuerte und verbastelte Mühlen oder Engländer?
das ist doch zum heulen


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Oktober 2012)

Die Sorgen hätte ich gerne.. ich würde ja wahnsinnig gerne, aber als Student kommt monatlich einfach nicht genug rein.  Wir hatten die Überlegung ja schon mal..


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Klingt gut, nur die Bremsanlage finde ich übertrieben... der Leon FR ABT meiner Eltern mit 240PS hat auch Schwimmsattel und das reicht allemal. Zumal so eine Bremsanlage bestimmt mehr kostet als der Rest des Autos  (nicht böse gemeint)


 
Die Anlage vorne kostet 1549Euro und die hintere 1349Euro. Die kleinste Anlage für vorne kostet 1359Euro und ist nur eine 6 Kolbenanlage, bei 200Euro Unterschied kann ich auch die größere nehmen. Sieht hinter einer 17" Felge dann auch nich besser aus. Ist noch einer von den kleinen Beträgen wenn man es so will den ich investiere, aber ganz klar die Anlage ist total überdimensioniert. Jedoch kann man nie genug Bremsleistung haben 



Zoon schrieb:


> Also ne 8 Kolben Anlage an einem "solchem" Auto ist ohne es böse zu meinen übertrieben.
> Lohnen wirds nur bei Sachen wie den 730 PS HGP Golf von Grip wo vom SL65 AMG die Bremse drin ist. Da wird sowas auch gebraucht.



Wie gesagt mach es nur weil sie kaum mehr kostet als die kleinere. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass die Leistungskurve ab ca. 5500 1/min kurz einknickt und dann nicht mehr wirklich viel kommt ?
> Was kostet eigentlich eine Messung auf einem Prüfstand ?


 
Es ist normal das dass Drehmoment ab einem bestimmten Punkt abfällt im Gegensatz zur Drehzahl welche meistens kurz vorm Drehzahlbegrenzer erst sinkt. Offiziell kostet ein Lauf 70Euro da wo ich hingehe.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist normal das dass Drehmoment ab einem bestimmten Punkt abfällt im Gegensatz zur Drehzahl welche meistens kurz vorm Drehzahlbegrenzer erst sinkt. Offiziell kostet ein Lauf 70Euro da wo ich hingehe.



Die Drehzahl sinkt vor dem Drehzahlbegrenzer?  Du meinst wohl, die Leistung fällt vor dem Drehzahlbegrenzer!

Die Leistung fällt immer dann, wenn das Drehmoment stärker fällt als die Drehzahl steigt, schließlich handelt es sich um ein Produkt der beiden Größen (P=2*pi*n*T).


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2012)

War schon zu spät... natürlich meinte ich das die PS kurz vorm Begrenzer fallen, während das Drehmoment schon gerne mal 3000U/Min vorm Begrenzer abfällt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob ein 4 Zylinder Diesel akkustisch jetzt so toll ist oder nicht, ich weiß es nicht  ....


 
Man muss bloß Hand anlegen  
Klingt dann etwas nach Subaru WRX STi 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v577ocltQ3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boprmG_aATo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Performance ESD werde ich mir wahrscheinlich zulegen, da man ihn recht günstig bekommt ( ca. 340€ ) und ein original BMW Zubehör ist, sprich ohne Aufwand einzubauen ist. Außerdem hat das Fauchen schon was und ist auch nicht zu aufdringlich. Auf den Aufnahmen kommt das nicht so gut rüber in echt soll der aber für einen Diesel schon ganz gut klingen  Aus einem Diesel wird man sowieso nie den Klang von einem Benziner bekommen, owohl die Motorcharakteristik im laufe der Zeit schon näher an einen Benziner herangekommen ist (z.B. Drehfreudigkeit ).


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

Diesel und Sportschalldämpfer ist immer so eine Sache. Trotzdem trennen mich momentan nur 1.300€ von dieser herrlich unvernünftigen Sache einen Eisenmann-Schalldämpfer zu kaufen. Das ist aber dann doch eher die Geschichte mit Engel und Teufel auf den Schultern. ...mal sehen, wer von den beiden siegt.

Laut darf es eh nicht sein, man muss ja von Beruf her seriös sein, aber kernig klingen darf das ja schon, oder? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfRlRxAp3T4


----------



## 1821984 (5. Oktober 2012)

Sag mal darf ein TÜV-Prüfer (Dekra) sein eigenens Auto bei einer HU prüfen oder muss das dann ein anderer machen?


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

Theoretisch ist das erlaubt, da es keine gesetzliche Regelung dazu gibt. Es wird aber von der technischen Leitung nicht gerne gesehen und es gibt ja auch keinen Grund dazu, sein Fahrzeug selbst zu prüfen. Dafür gibt es nette Kollegen, die so etwas gerne machen. Ich würde mir diese Blöße auch nicht geben, denn das nagt am Vertrauen und der Seriosität.

Ich lasse mein Auto immer von einem Kollegen prüfen, der genau so pingelig ist wie ich.


----------



## 1821984 (5. Oktober 2012)

Und wenn z.B Du eine Abgasanlage einauen lässt die, ich sage mal grenzwertig vom Lärmpegel ist, trägst du sie Dir dann lieber selber ein, wenn diese kein fertiges Gutachten mitbringt?

Also wenn ein TÜV-Prüfer sich jetzt doch mal etwas mehr für Tuning interessiert, hat er doch in dem Sinne ein Freifahrtschein, sehe ich das richtig? Im schlimmsten Fall darf er das ganze dann mit der Rennleitung diskutieren bzw. wirds im ernstfall (falls was passieren sollte) doch von einem anderen Gutachter auf Richtigkeit geprüft.
Jetzt sehe ich mich benachteiligt, wenn einige Prüfer keine Plaketten zuteilen wegen fehlender Gurte für den Sitz hinten mittig (schon selbst im bekanntenkreis gehabt) oder andere überbewertete Sachen und die Herren dürfen im Zweifelsfall ihre Autos selber prüfen.

Komisches Deutschland.

Gibts es eine festgelegte Prüfliste, die man sich als Kunde auch anschauen kann, bzw. dass man selber mal weis, was irrelevant ist und was halt wirkliche Mängel sind. Denn Querlenkerbuchsen gehören anscheinend nicht zum Prüfkriterium denn diese wurden schon mehrmals übersehen und die waren schon so im Arsch, dass das Lenkrad ab 100km/h angefangen hat zu zittern. Lebensgefährlich und sowas wird dann übersehen. Aber wehe die Achsmanschette verliert auch nur 1gramm Fett

Leider kommt es mir bei den Herren (vornehmlich die vom TÜV) so vor als wenn es willkürlich entschieden wird wenn es kein Auto ist was absolut dem Serienzustand entspricht. Wenn dann einen hast der nen schlechten Tag hat, kann man das ja schon fast wieder vergessen.


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und wenn z.B Du eine Abgasanlage einauen lässt die, ich sage mal grenzwertig vom Lärmpegel ist, trägst du sie Dir dann lieber selber ein, wenn diese kein fertiges Gutachten mitbringt?



Eine Abgasanlage ohne Gutachten kann man nur per §21 eintragen lassen, was im Westen der TÜV und im Osten die Dekra dürfen. Aber auch dann dürfen die vom Hersteller angegebenen Grenzwerte nicht überschritten werden. Diese sind ja jederzeit in der EG-Übereinstimmungserklärung einsehbar, ein Fahrzeugleben lang. Somit erübrigt sich die Frage, denn würde ein Prüfer gegen diese Vorschriften verstoßen, gäbe es im Zweifelsfall eine Anklage wegen Vorteilsnahme im Amt und anschließend wegen Urkundenfälschung. Darauf gibt es meines Wissens min. 5.000€ Geldstrafe oder 1 Jahr Gefängnis. Nein danke...



1821984 schrieb:


> Also wenn ein TÜV-Prüfer sich jetzt doch mal etwas mehr für Tuning interessiert, hat er doch in dem Sinne ein Freifahrtschein, sehe ich das richtig? Im schlimmsten Fall darf er das ganze dann mit der Rennleitung diskutieren bzw. wirds im ernstfall (falls was passieren sollte) doch von einem anderen Gutachter auf Richtigkeit geprüft.



Nein. Eintragungen müssen gewissenhaft gemacht werden und natürlich geltendes Recht einhalten. Im Zweifelsfall sind sie das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Auch hier gilt: Eintragungen können ein Leben lang abgerufen werden und ermöglichen so im Zweifelsfall auch eine Strafverfolgung. Und wenn die Polizei eine Eintragung anzweifelt, dann schickt sie einen grundsätzlich zu einem neutralen Sachverständigen. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich mich benachteiligt, wenn einige Prüfer keine Plaketten zuteilen wegen fehlender Gurte für den Sitz hinten mittig (schon selbst im bekanntenkreis gehabt) oder andere überbewertete Sachen und die Herren dürfen im Zweifelsfall ihre Autos selber prüfen. Komisches Deutschland.



Gurte sind wie viele andere Sachen verpflichtend in den Ausrüstungsvorschriften für Fahrzeuge definiert, und was nach deiner Meinung über- oder unterbewertet ist, steht weder dir noch mir zu, sondern ist explizit in EG-Richtlinien vorgeschrieben, die in nationale Rechtsprechung übernommen werden müssen. Du brauchst also keine Angst haben, es gelten die gleichen Regeln für alle, egal ob Prüfer, Bürger oder Bundeskanzler.



1821984 schrieb:


> Gibts es eine festgelegte Prüfliste, die man sich als Kunde auch anschauen kann, bzw. dass man selber mal weis, was irrelevant ist und was halt wirkliche Mängel sind. Denn Querlenkerbuchsen gehören anscheinend nicht zum Prüfkriterium denn diese wurden schon mehrmals übersehen und die waren schon so im Arsch, dass das Lenkrad ab 100km/h angefangen hat zu zittern. Lebensgefährlich und sowas wird dann übersehen. Aber wehe die Achsmanschette verliert auch nur 1gramm Fett



Klar kannst du das einsehen. Nimm dir den §29 StVZO und die Anlage VIIIa, dazu weitere Richtlinien für Mängel, AU, Bremse, Licht, usw. ...ob du das dann alles verstehst und interpretieren kannst, ist eine andere Sache. Man muss nicht umsonst ein Ingenieursstudium vorweisen und dazu noch ein happige Zusatzausbildung nebst staatlicher Prüfung bei einem Regierungspräsidium absolvieren.

Das ein Prüfer mal etwas übersehen kann, ist absolut menschlich. Niemand ist unfehlbar. Wenn du allerdings behauptest, das diese schon *mehrfach* übersehen wurden, scheinst du ja recht fahrlässig mit deinem Leben umzugehen. Im Zweifelsfall tauscht man im Eigeninteresse und fährt nicht erst 3, 5, 7 oder 9 Jahre weiter mit so einem Auto. Zudem sollte man auch definitiv auf die Buchsen schließen, denn ein ruhiges Fahrwerk wird nicht nur durch wenige Buchsen definiert, da hängen noch ganz andere Sachen dran. Ich würde einem Sachverständigen da jetzt grundsätzlich kein Fehlurteil unterstellen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Leider kommt es mir bei den Herren (vornehmlich die vom TÜV) so vor als wenn es willkürlich entschieden wird wenn es kein Auto ist was absolut dem Serienzustand entspricht. Wenn dann einen hast der nen schlechten Tag hat, kann man das ja schon fast wieder vergessen.


 
Willkür gibt es nicht, sondern festgelegte Regeln ...und einen schlechten Tag kannst du überall erwischen, beim Bäcker, Arzt oder in einer Werkstatt. Das Ergebnis ist dann nie so, wie du es dir erhoffst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Diesel und Sportschalldämpfer ist immer so eine Sache. Trotzdem trennen mich momentan nur 1.300€ von dieser herrlich unvernünftigen Sache einen Eisenmann-Schalldämpfer zu kaufen. Das ist aber dann doch eher die Geschichte mit Engel und Teufel auf den Schultern. ...mal sehen, wer von den beiden siegt.
> 
> Laut darf es eh nicht sein, man muss ja von Beruf her seriös sein, aber kernig klingen darf das ja schon, oder?


 
Dieser klingt doch mal echt kernig 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQGP-VcgztA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist zwar ein E39, der Klang wird beim E60 aber bestimmt ähnlich sein


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein E39, der Klang wird beim E60 aber bestimmt ähnlich sein


 
Nein ...und Magnaflow ist Billigkrempel aus den USA ohne jegliche gültige Gutachten. Das ist was für Bastler, hat aber an einem so hochpreisigen Fahrzeug nichts verloren. Alleine diese riesigen Baumarktrohre, die massig überstehen - ääähmmm nö.


----------



## norse (5. Oktober 2012)

*hust* schon einen Magnaflow gehabt? Klar die kommen nicht an eine buddyclub oder invidia Anlage rann, sind aber kein billigschrott und werden mit abe ausgeliefert  

Die Riesen endrohre sind nunmal Geschmacksache und gerade bei japsen Fraktion sehr beliebt.

Aber leise sind die Magna auf keinen fall, haben aber einen schönen Sound obenrum. Ein wenig kratzend... Ich finde eig genau richtig, wenn man auf reisschüsseln steht  und das tu ich ^^


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

norse schrieb:


> *hust* schon einen Magnaflow gehabt? Klar die kommen nicht an eine buddyclub oder invidia Anlage rann, sind aber kein billigschrott und werden mit abe ausgeliefert


 
Den Smiley darfst du dir sparen. Viele Verkäufer preisen diese Endschalldämpfer mit ABE an, nur weil diese ein E-Prüfzeichen besitzen. Das bedeutet eigentlich nur, dass diese grundsätzlich zulässig sind, nicht aber zwangseise an welchem Fahrzeug und/oder mit welcher Motorisierung; welchem Mitgliedsstaat und ob diese trotzdem mit nationalem Recht kollidieren. Da wird viel Schindluder über die Ostblockstaaten der EG betrieben. Und *Universal*schalldämpfer ohne Abstimmung auf das jeweilige Fahrzeug im Bereich von 150 - 250 Euro sind sind mehr als billig. Wenn, dann möchte ich den Serienzustand nicht qualitativ verschlechtern. Die von dir genannten Hersteller kann ich nur belächeln, denn aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Ich will mein Fahrzeug nicht mit solch Tuningzeugs verbasteln, sondern wenn überhaupt, den jetztigen Zustand dezent aufwerten. Klar, das ist immer subjektiv, aber so einen Ramsch hab ich mir nicht mal mit 18 unter meinen Japaner gebaut.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Leider kommt es mir bei den Herren (vornehmlich die vom TÜV) so vor als wenn es willkürlich entschieden wird wenn es kein Auto ist was absolut dem Serienzustand entspricht.


 
Also für den TÜV kann ich nicht sprechen, aber bei der Dekra hatte ich (beziehungsweise mein Vater, der mit unseren Autos immer nach Hannover zur HU fährt; sind halt seine Kollegen ) bisher keine solchen Probleme. Selbst als der Vorbesitzer meines Golfs mir ne total schlechte Kopie (!) des Gutachtens fürs Fahrwerk mitgegeben hatte, wurde das von der Prüfstelle ohne Probleme erneut als Zweitexemplar ausgestellt (obwohl ich quasi 2 Minuten vor Feierabend kam ).


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

So sind wir in der Niederlassung eben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame -> Dekra in Hannover
Klutten -> kommt aus Hannover und arbeitet bei Dekra

nfsgame, dein Vater und Klutten kennen sich nicht zufällig?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2012)

Unwahrscheinlich. Dafür haben die Dekra Akademie und die Prüfstellen zu wenig gemeinsames .


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

Immerhin sind sie in einem Haus und am Prüferbüro kommt morgens jeder vorbei.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2012)

Du bist doch aufm Hanomag-Gelände, oder ? Inner Kesselstr gibts die Akademie auch noch mal .


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich sitze direkt an der Hanomag, ja. An dem anderen Gelände komme ich Donnerstags und Freitags auf meiner Tour (Weidestraße) vorbei, hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass da noch wer arbeitet. Das sieht da immer aus wie ausgestorben. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (5. Oktober 2012)

Doch doch, da wird noch gearbeitet . Hauptsächlich das ganze Lager/Logistikzeugs wird da wissenstechnisch an den Mann/die Frau gebracht . Ab und zu bürsten da auch welche mitm Stapler übern Hof (hinten, nicht vorne wo die Halle ist), die den Lappen dafür haben möchten... Freitags ist allerdings immer recht früh Zappa, keine Ahnung wann du da lang kommst .


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich? Gegen 10 Uhr am Freitag. Ich denke, da hat auch zum Wochenende noch keiner Feierabend. 

Wie war doch das Thema? Autos, richtig.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich sage ja auch nicht das es immer so ist aber so bei den letzten Autos sind mir doch solche Sachen vermehrt aufgefallen.

Da werden Radlager bemängelt (geringfügiger Mangel) obwohl diese wirklich schrott sind und die Querlenkerbuchsen wurden komplett übersehen. Aber der leichte Ölfilm am Getriebe ist sofort aufgefallen. Beim anderen Auto was wir so nie richtig gefahren haben wurden auch die Querlenkerbuchsen übersehen und die waren dermaßen kaputt, dass nunmal ab ca. 100km/h das Auto nicht mehr fahrbar war (was dann eher zufällig aufgefallen ist 3 Tage später). Ich weis nicht ob man sowas übersehen darf wenn woanders der kleinste Fettfleck auffählt.

Es gab aber auch gute Sachen wie es z.B keine große Diskusion gab bei einem Auto mit einem Fahrzeugschein über mehrere Seiten. Mit dem Prüfer hab ich mich auch gut Unterhalten, was man aber nicht mit jedem kann. Er hatte da über gewisse Kleinigkeiten drüber weg gesehen weil das Auto sonst sehr gepflegt war.

Das waren allesammt Dekraprüfer.

Von unserem TÜV hier hört man dann so Geschichten wie das mit dem Gurt der nur unter dem Sitz war, weil da ja so wie so keiner sitzt und das Auto aber halt ein 5 Sitzter und dementsprechen fehlte ein Gurt und die Prüfung wurde nicht bestanden. Das man da bischen böse sein darf ist verständlich.
Ein anderer stand da und wollte mit seinem Corrado eben ne Plakette. Erster Satz vom Prüfer "DER Corrado da draußen, na dann ma los". Und natürlich hat irgendwas nicht gepasst. War ihm zu blöde und hat sich die Plakette bei der Dekra geholt ohne große Beanstandung. Wenn die Ergebnisse teilweise so von ein andere abweichen darf man auch mal bischen stutzig werden denn eigentlich darf das ja nicht sein. 

Aber mit der Zeit weis man wo man mit welchem Auto hin kann und wo nicht.

Auch wenn sich das vielleicht nicht so anhört bin  ich trotzdem froh das wir hier sowas haben und nicht solche Schrottbuden hier rumfahren wie in anderen Ländern.

Was ich mich manchmal frage ist ja, warum haben manche Tuningbuden ihre spezielen TÜV-Eintragungen nur bei sich im Laden. Würden diese Sachen woanders höchstwarscheinlich nicht eingetragen werden bzw. wird dort irgendwas rumgemauschelt. Ich denke doch eine Eintragung geht entweder oder sie geht halt nicht aber das man wegen so komische Geschichten teilweise durch ganz D geschickt wird nur damit man was bestimmtes bei dem Auto eingetragen bekommt finde ich dann doch bischen merkwürdig. 
Bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich, dass wenn mir eine Prüfstelle was eingetragen hat, eine andere Prüfstelle bzw. Prüfer später dieses wieder anzeifeln darf und es ggf. als ungültig abstempeln kann?
(Ist diese Frage verständlich?)


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2012)

Manche Sachen sind halt schon absurd. Z.B. das Thema Plakette für den 3l A2(quasi DAS über Ökoauto aus Deutschland). 99% aller Prüfer sagen der Fahrzeugschlüssel ist xy, also gibt es nur eine gelbe Plakette. Ein Prüfer in Bamberg hat sich aber mal etwas näher mit den Unterlagen die es dazu von Audi gibt auseinander gesetzt und beschlossen dass eine Umschlüsselung in Richtung grüne Plakette doch möglich ist.
Seitdem stehen dort die A2 Fahrer Schlange.


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2012)

norse schrieb:


> *hust* schon einen Magnaflow gehabt? Klar die kommen nicht an eine buddyclub oder invidia Anlage rann, sind aber kein billigschrott und werden mit abe ausgeliefert
> 
> Die Riesen endrohre sind nunmal Geschmacksache und gerade bei japsen Fraktion sehr beliebt.
> 
> Aber leise sind die Magna auf keinen fall, haben aber einen schönen Sound obenrum. Ein wenig kratzend... Ich finde eig genau richtig, wenn man auf reisschüsseln steht  und das tu ich ^^


 
Bin selber zwei Jahre Magnaflow gefahren und ich muss sagen es ist im Grunde schon ein Schrottpott. Er ist einfach nur laut ohne den Klang irgendwie zu verändern. Bin beim Winterauto auf einen A-Spec Fireball umgestiegen und der ist noch günstiger als der Magnaflow klingt hingegen um Längen besser. Von meiner 2.5" Edelstahlauspuffanlage mit Inivida N1 Muffler brauchen wir gar nicht reden... ziemlich pervers und klingt für einen 4 Zylinder sehr geil. Ich würde mir einen Magnaflow nicht mehr kaufen, vorallem da man mittlerweile Probleme mit der ABE bekommt.


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich? Gegen 10 Uhr am Freitag. Ich denke, da hat auch zum Wochenende noch keiner Feierabend.



Ich könnte, da im Öffentlichen Dienst und Gleitzeit... Aber um 9 kommen und um 10 gehen, halte ich für etwas dekadent. Aber Freitag ist um 12 Schicht... spätestens.

BTT: Ist es normal, dass ein Motor in den ersten 10 000 km mehr Öl verbraucht? Kollege auf Arbeit hat die gleiche Karre wie ich neu und macht sich Sorgen. Wobei, nach allem, was ich gelesen hab, tritt dieser Effekt wohl wirklich ein. Aber nix Genaues weiß ich nicht. Zudem kann ich zu meinem Ölverbrauch nix sagen, da Daddy immer nachfüllt, wenn ich zuhause bin. Rundumsorglospacket sozusagen. Mein Boco zeigt zudem beim Starten an, wie hoch der Pegel vom Öl ist, aber das war noch nie kritisch. Aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab, da ja immer nachgefüllt wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> BTT: Ist es normal, dass ein Motor in den ersten 10 000 km mehr Öl verbraucht? Kollege auf Arbeit hat die gleiche Karre wie ich neu und macht sich Sorgen. Wobei, nach allem, was ich gelesen hab, tritt dieser Effekt wohl wirklich ein. Aber nix Genaues weiß ich nicht. Zudem kann ich zu meinem Ölverbrauch nix sagen, da Daddy immer nachfüllt, wenn ich zuhause bin. Rundumsorglospacket sozusagen. Mein Boco zeigt zudem beim Starten an, wie hoch der Pegel vom Öl ist, aber das war noch nie kritisch. Aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab, da ja immer nachgefüllt wird.


 
Normal verbrauchen die neuen Motoren so gut wie kein Öl. Das letzte Auto, was bei uns Unmengen Öl gefressen hat, war vor ca. 5 Jahren ein 2.0l Touran TDi mit DSG. Der war absolut nix. Als wir ihn bei 100k Kilometern hatten, hat er sich im Schnitt in einem Monat mehr als einen Liter Öl durchgezogen, das hat man allerdings auch gesehen, wenn man voll durchbeschleunigt hat ( schwarze Wand  )
Und nach ca. 140k Kilometern war dann auch noch das DSG im Eimer, die Kopfdichtung und ich meine auch ein Kolben haben endgültig schlappgemacht. Danach hatten wir 2 Jahre einen Passat 2.0TDI, mit dem hatten wir nie ein Problem


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2012)

Wir sprechen hier auch nicht von literweise Öl nachkippen, blauem Rauch beim Kaltstart etc. Laut Cliowelt.de würden die RS diesen Effekt mit dem Mehrverbrauch in den ersten paartausen Kilometer alle zeigen. Abhängig von der gewählten Ölsorte mit unterschiedlicher Streuung. Kollege war aber auch schon nach 5 000 Kilometer in den schweizer- und italienischen Alpen Serpentinen fahren. Und er meinte, er hätte "alles gegeben". Mich wunderts nicht. Zumal du, damits vorwärts geht, ständig über 5000 bis 6000 Umdrehungen bleiben musst.


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was ich mich manchmal frage ist ja, warum haben manche Tuningbuden ihre spezielen TÜV-Eintragungen nur bei sich im Laden. Würden diese Sachen woanders höchstwarscheinlich nicht eingetragen werden bzw. wird dort irgendwas rumgemauschelt. Ich denke doch eine Eintragung geht entweder oder sie geht halt nicht aber das man wegen so komische Geschichten teilweise durch ganz D geschickt wird nur damit man was bestimmtes bei dem Auto eingetragen bekommt finde ich dann doch bischen merkwürdig.



Solche Eintragungen werden teilweise nur im eigenen Haus durchgeführt, weil es keine amtlichen Teilegutachten gibt, sondern nur technische Berichte des Herstellers während der Entwicklung. Das ist teilweise ein zweischneidiges Schwert und nicht ganz einfach zu diskutieren. Da fehlen mir auch tiefgreifende Kenntnisse im Hinblick auf exakte Befugnisse eines aaSoP bei der Begutachtung nach §21 StVZO. Als Beispiel ist mir hier z.B. bekannt, dass man bei SKN Edelstahlabgasanlagen ohne E-Prüfzeichen verbauen kann, die im Hause eingetragen werden, nicht aber über eine einfache Eintragung nach §19(3) irgendwo in Deutschland. Das muss auch nicht verwerflich sein, wenn der Hersteller belegt und bestätigt, dass es keine Verschlechterung des Geräusch- und Abgasverhaltens gibt.

Das man für manche Eintragungen durch ganz Deutschland muss, liegt einfach daran, dass sich manche Prüfer auf gewisse Dinge spezialisieren. Beispiel: Hochgezüchtete Typ I Käfermotoren mit 150 - 250 PS und entsprechendem Fahrzeug. Auch wenn es jeder aaSoP eintragen dürfte, so würde es eben kaum einer machen. Hier muss entsprechendes Know-How über umgebaute Fahrwerke, Bremsen, usw. vorhanden sein um so etwas wasserdicht (Rechtsicher) in Papier zu bannen ...und das geht am Besten im Ruhrpott bei den einschlägigen Tunern (Spiegler, CSP, Tafel, Weiser, usw.). Die machen nicht umsonst seit 30 Jahren und mehr gute Arbeit, die man auch technisch sauber begründen kann.



1821984 schrieb:


> Bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich, dass wenn mir eine Prüfstelle was eingetragen hat, eine andere Prüfstelle bzw. Prüfer später dieses wieder anzeifeln darf und es ggf. als ungültig abstempeln kann?


 
Wieder ganz einfach, Beispiel Käfer. Auch ich kann dir so ein wildes Gerät mit 3-4 seitigem Fahrzeugschein per §19(3) eintragen und die Zulassungsbehörde wird es zu 99,9% ohne Probleme zulassen. Da ich aber meine Befugnisse um Meilen überschreiten würde, wäre die Eintragung eben das Papier nicht wert, auf dem ich sie gedruckt hätte. Ab und an habe ich auch solche Fälle, wo z.B. Räder und Fahrwerk eingetragen sind, aber massig Schleifspuren an Reifen, Kotflügel und Radhaus zu sehen sind (blankes Metall). Da braucht auch der Laie nicht lange überlegen, dass das nicht rechtens ist.


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2012)

Gestern Abend hab ich mir schon wieder einen Nissan 100NX geholt... ich kanns einfach nicht lassen. Dann habe ich einen roten, einen grauen und nun kommt ein schwarzer. Nächste Woche hole ich ihn ab


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> BTT: Ist es normal, dass ein Motor in den ersten 10 000 km mehr Öl verbraucht? Kollege auf Arbeit hat die gleiche Karre wie ich neu und macht sich Sorgen. Wobei, nach allem, was ich gelesen hab, tritt dieser Effekt wohl wirklich ein. Aber nix Genaues weiß ich nicht. Zudem kann ich zu meinem Ölverbrauch nix sagen, da Daddy immer nachfüllt, wenn ich zuhause bin. Rundumsorglospacket sozusagen. Mein Boco zeigt zudem beim Starten an, wie hoch der Pegel vom Öl ist, aber das war noch nie kritisch. Aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab, da ja immer nachgefüllt wird.


 
Das ist normal. Manche Motoren brauchen beim Einfahren für die ersten 10- 15tkm ein wenig Öl und oft auch ein wenig mehr Sprit, normalerweise gibt sich das dann. Hatte ich bei meinen letzten 3 Karren auch. Danach nie wieder nachgekippt, aber am Anfang mal nen Liter gebraucht...

Lt. den meisten Hersteller ist übrigens ein Ölverbrauch von 0,5 - 1l/ 1tkm (je nach Hersteller und Modell) normal und zwar über die ganze Lebenszeit! Das ist zwar alles andere als normal und deutet normalerweise auf ein Problem hin, aber so sichern die sich halt ab.


----------



## Splint3rc3ll4 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir Dauert es noch 1.5 jahre bis ich beginnen kann den schein zu machen...

ich habe vor mir:

BMW 3 e36/46 oder 5 e39/60 
oder
Honda civic sí còupe BJ:1998 aus Fast and the furious 1

zu kaufen mal schauen .....


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Auswahl klingt erst mal nach typischen "Teenager Träumen" ohne Gedanken an Sicherheit, Unterhalt etc.


----------



## ich558 (7. Oktober 2012)

War bei mir auch so. Da lockt halt der günstige Kaufpreis für ein "großes" Auto aber eben spätestens beim Unterhalt überlegt sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Oktober 2012)

Supersprint machen noch coole Auspuffanlage, schön leicht und satter Sound


----------



## winner961 (7. Oktober 2012)

Splint3rc3ll4 schrieb:


> Bei mir Dauert es noch 1.5 jahre bis ich beginnen kann den schein zu machen...
> 
> ich habe vor mir:
> 
> ...



du weist wie viel die Autos kosten ? und ich würde mir unbedingt gedanken um den Unterhalt machen.

ich mache gerade den Schein und mein erstes Auto wird wahrscheinlich ein BMW e30 Cabrio (Motorisierung noch nicht fest)
der ist relativ günstig in der Anschaffung , Verbrauch und Unterhalt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2012)

E30 Cabrio war eines von denen die ich beim letzten Kauf zwischenzeitlich im Blick hatte. Eines in gutem Zustand ist aber gar nicht mal soo günstig und Heckscheiben aus Plastik sind halt generell ziemlich bescheiden, erst Recht ohne Garage.

Sicher ist natürlich eh was anderes, aber solang wir den Moke haben(der gerade wieder durch den ITV ist ) erspare ich mir dazu irgend welche Belehrungen.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie können zwei so unterschiedliche Autos überhaupt zur Auswahl stehen? Vorallem ein E60 und ein EJ sind unterschiedliche Welten, sowohl Kaufpreis als auch das Auto selber. Halte es auch für Träumerei...


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> du weist wie viel die Autos kosten ? und ich würde mir unbedingt gedanken um den Unterhalt machen.
> 
> ich mache gerade den Schein und mein erstes Auto wird wahrscheinlich ein BMW e30 Cabrio (Motorisierung noch nicht fest)
> der ist relativ günstig in der Anschaffung , Verbrauch und Unterhalt.


 

Günstig ? Der Witz war echt gut, klar wenn du ne total runter gerockte schüssel bekommst mit unbeliebten M40B18 ( 318I NFL ) bekommst nen E30 Cab auch schon ab 1000€ aber da ist die Substanz dann dermassend scheise das du locker nochmal 1000€ reinstecken darfst um was halbwegs gescheites zu haben was die nächsten 2 Jahre TüV auch durchsteht  Und nen E30 Cab mit nem M20 ( 6 Zylinder 320I bzw 325I ) bekommst eben mal nicht für kleines Geld, nen gut erhaltenes gepflegtes Technisch gutes Cabrio mit ner 2.5er Maschine da biste deine 4000€ mal locker los. Oder nen 320i bekommst für bisl weniger Geld weil unbeliebter Motor, frisst aber sprit ohne Ende. 

So billig in Anschaffung, Verbrauch und unterhalt ist nen E30 Cab definitiv nicht.  Wenns was vernünftiges sein soll würd ich mal an die 5000€ in die Hand nehmen, auser du hast viel viel zeit, kennst dich mit dem E30 perfekt aus und bastelst gern selbst, dann kannst dir auch einen aufbauen. Bewegst dich aber wohl in ähnlicher Preisklasse dann.

Mach dich erstmal gescheit schlau was die E30 betrifft und triff dann nochmal deine Entscheidung. 

Sagt dir jemand der seit über 10 jahren in der größten Deutschen E30 Community Moderator ist 

Btw bisl werbung an dieser seite, wenn du Infos brauchst 
www.E30-Talk.com


@Olstyle ja die Heckscheibe is so ne Typische Schwachstelle, ich hab 2 mal ne Heckscheibe eingenäht in nen Verdeck, nie nie nie mehr mach ich diese scheise ( kein wunder das nen Sattler dafür um die 300€ verlangt ) ne Alternative wär aber gleich nen Verdeck zu nehmen bei dem die Heckscheibe per Reisverschluss ins Verdeck eingelassen ist, lässt sich dann relativ einfach Tauschen. 
Nur kost so nen neues Verdeck beim Sattler machen zu lassen um die 800€ und bei BMW waren es leztes jahr um die 1400€ wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Splint3rc3ll4 (7. Oktober 2012)

ehm das wird ein Gebrauchtwagen..

ich sehe Autos die ziemlich gut sind und unter 5000 sind und nicht mal 20.000 drauf haben......

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie sowaas möglich ist?

BMW 530 DIESEL als Limousine in URZICENI


BMW 540i E39 V8 mit neu TÜV/AU als Limousine in linsengericht


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2012)

Der E39 530D naja preislich ok, ist halt nen alter E39, zudem sieht er super scheise aus und stammt aus Rumänien ( lezteres ist schon ein NoGo ) 
Auserdem ziemlich nichtssagende Bilder dabei. Und es ist nen VFL 
Der E39 540i wird seine Mängel haben, Bilder sind mal wieder ziemlich nichtssagend. Und die Typische aussage KEIN ROST  dazu kommt noch das es ein VFL ist.
 Wenn Motor und Getriebe wirklich okay, wär das nen klassisches Spenderfahrzeug um den Motor rauszubauen um ihn in einen E30 zu bauen.


----------



## Zoon (7. Oktober 2012)

Sei dir in Sachen Unterhaltskosten im Klaren, auch wenn die Preise gerade bei nem 540er weit unten sind, die Unterhaltskosten bleiben so hoch. Da reichts nicht aus wie beim 1.0er Corsa 2 Bremsscheiben für 60 Euro vom Bierdeckelfabrikanten einzubauen. 

Wenns BMW sein soll. Schwachstelle Fahrwerk, Traggellenke, Querlenker vorne usw. Bei den Rumänenbomber kann ich mir vorstellen dass das alles ausgenudelt ist und schon ists ein wirtschalftlicher Totalschaden.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Günstig ? Der Witz war echt gut, klar wenn du ne total runter gerockte schüssel bekommst mit unbeliebten M40B18 ( 318I NFL ) bekommst nen E30 Cab auch schon ab 1000€ aber da ist die Substanz dann dermassend scheise das du locker nochmal 1000€ reinstecken darfst um was halbwegs gescheites zu haben was die nächsten 2 Jahre TüV auch durchsteht  Und nen E30 Cab mit nem M20 ( 6 Zylinder 320I bzw 325I ) bekommst eben mal nicht für kleines Geld, nen gut erhaltenes gepflegtes Technisch gutes Cabrio mit ner 2.5er Maschine da biste deine 4000€ mal locker los. Oder nen 320i bekommst für bisl weniger Geld weil unbeliebter Motor, frisst aber sprit ohne Ende.
> 
> So billig in Anschaffung, Verbrauch und unterhalt ist nen E30 Cab definitiv nicht.  Wenns was vernünftiges sein soll würd ich mal an die 5000€ in die Hand nehmen, auser du hast viel viel zeit, kennst dich mit dem E30 perfekt aus und bastelst gern selbst, dann kannst dir auch einen aufbauen. Bewegst dich aber wohl in ähnlicher Preisklasse dann.


5k€ sind imo doch ein halbwegs günstiger Preis für ein schönes und gut erhaltenes, viersitziges Cabrio.
Vor 1,5 Jahren waren die meiner Meinung nach guten eher so bei 7k aufwärts.


> @Olstyle ja die Heckscheibe is so ne Typische Schwachstelle, ich hab 2 mal ne Heckscheibe eingenäht in nen Verdeck, nie nie nie mehr mach ich diese scheise ( kein wunder das nen Sattler dafür um die 300€ verlangt )


Bei meinem kleinen Ford hat es damals 350€ gekostet und wurde relativ schnell wieder unnütz(nein ich war nicht in der Waschstraße damit). 





> ne Alternative wär aber gleich nen Verdeck zu nehmen bei dem die Heckscheibe per Reisverschluss ins Verdeck eingelassen ist, lässt sich dann relativ einfach Tauschen.


Bekommt man aber angeblich auch nie richtig dicht.


> Nur kost so nen neues Verdeck beim Sattler machen zu lassen um die 800€ und bei BMW waren es leztes jahr um die 1400€ wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


Was halt ein normaler Preis für ein Verdeck ist. Da zahlst du mit anderen Cabrios auch nicht mehr(eher weniger).


Splint3rc3ll4 schrieb:


> ehm das wird ein Gebrauchtwagen..
> 
> ich sehe Autos die ziemlich gut sind und unter 5000 sind und nicht mal 20.000 drauf haben......
> 
> ...


Ersterer existiert im Zweifelsfall nicht oder wurde gestohlen(und hat garantiert mehr als 0km runter), letzterer wird ziemlich sicher 222*t*km runter haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2012)

Splint3rc3ll4 schrieb:


> ehm das wird ein Gebrauchtwagen..
> 
> ich sehe Autos die ziemlich gut sind und unter 5000 sind und nicht mal 20.000 drauf haben......
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß mit dem Spritverbrauch 
Edit: Im Schnitt ca. 13l und das wirst du als Fahranfänger garantiert nicht bezahlen können und bei flotter Fahrweise stehen da auch mal 18-20l 

Wenn, dann könnte man z.B. sowas nehmen, nur ein Beispiel: http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...IESEL&ambitCountry=DE&negativeFeatures=EXPORT


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2012)

Naja die 5K sind jetz auch keine kosten für nen Tip Top Cabrio, also nen E30 Cab, 325I NFL am besten noch mit MTech2 im Zustand 2 da kannste ab 7K gehen. Billiger werden die auf jeden fall nicht, sondern um einiges Teurer weil seltener. Ich geh hier aber auch nicht von Ebay oder Mobile.de Preisen aus, sondern orientier mich eher an dem was innerhalb der E30 Fans gezahlt wird. 

Was die dichtigkeit mit dem Reisverschluss angeht, also es geht beim E30 hat ich bisher keine undichtigkeit gesehen. Aber ich hab von den problemen schon gehört. 

An dieser stelle, R.I.P 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ =MR-C=KinG[GER] Naja übertreiben brauch man es auch nicht, den V8 kannst auch mit 11-12L fahren, allerdings nich als Fahranfänger und da muss wirklich alles Ok sein, Kumpel fährt seinen 540I ( Touring ) auch mit 12L ohne probleme.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @ =MR-C=KinG[GER] Naja übertreiben brauch man es auch nicht, den V8 kannst auch mit 11-12L fahren, allerdings nich als Fahranfänger und da muss wirklich alles Ok sein, Kumpel fährt seinen 540I ( Touring ) auch mit 12L ohne probleme.


 
Als Fahranfänger wirst du aber nicht immer das Gaspedal streicheln


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2012)

Als Fahranfänger sollte man es aber auch tunlichst unterlassen bei nem 540I aufs Gas zu tretten.


----------



## winner961 (7. Oktober 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Fahranfänger sollte man es aber auch tunlichst unterlassen bei nem 540I aufs Gas zu tretten.



Dekay du hattest schon recht das ich den Wagen wahrscheinlich selber aufbauen werde oder aufbauen lasse durch nen Befreundeten Schrauber der das öfter macht. Ansonsten bei kleineren Problemen hab ich noch meinen Vater der 10 Jahre lang E30 Gefahren ist.


----------



## moe (7. Oktober 2012)

Als Fahranfänger werden sich Versicherung und Finanzamt freuen, wenn er nen 540i anmeldet.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2012)

Sorry aber das klingt nach Tagträumerrei, wenn den selber aufbauen willst dann wirst du unmengen an Geld los, das macht nur jemand der wirklich ahnung hat und absolut verliebt ist in die E30 baureihe, denn der aufwand steht zu nix in Relation. Also allein ne Karosse zu finden die für so nen vorhaben gut ist wird ne suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen. Kein Fahranfänger der halbwegs vernünftig ist würde sowas machen. Auserdem wär das viel zu schade nen komplett neu aufgebauten E30 nem Fahranfänger zu überlassen ( nich böse gemeint, aber ich hab schon so viele E30 gesehen die von Fahranfängern geschrottet wurden ) 
Du weist schon das so nen Aufbau seine 10K € wegfressen kann ?


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Oktober 2012)

War heute mal mit dem Golf IV nach 507km tanken. Die weiteste Distanz war mal 730km.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Oktober 2012)

hast du auch den 1.6er?

bei 730km biste aber konstant 80 auf der Landstraße gefahren^^


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2012)

Kommt halt drauf an was man unter "aufbauen" versteht. Einfach nur TÜV fertig machen geht flott und recht kostengünstig, bin bei meinem grauen NX aktuell bei knapp 3000Euro - 3500Euro und habe wenige Tuningteile auch schon dafür gekauft. Beim roten bin ich bei einem 5 stelligen Betrag und der Wagen ist noch weit weit von fertig entfernt. Sind halt auch zwei komplett verschiedene Sachen... der eine ist quasi ein LowBudget Projekt und der andere genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man von aufbauen redet bei nem 25 jahre Alten Auto, dann versteh ich darunter das möglichst beste aus der Grundsubstanz rauszuholen. 
Einfach TüV fertig machen nunja da kannst auch nen runtergeranztes Cabi kaufen für 1000€, das ding wird dann eh geschlachtet nach 2 jahren und gut is.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2012)

Das sehe ich ähnlich, viele andere sehen unter "aufbauen" aber was anderes.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Oktober 2012)

Splint3rc3ll4 schrieb:


> ehm das wird ein Gebrauchtwagen..
> 
> ich sehe Autos die ziemlich gut sind und unter 5000 sind und nicht mal 20.000 drauf haben......
> 
> ...


 Dir ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen wenn du glaubst dass die autos wirklich so wenige km runter haben


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2012)

Doch doch die Laufleistung ist doch total realistisch, vorallem die beim 530d


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2012)

Die einen nennen es aufbauen, die anderen Pfusch 

Ne also ich differenziere da deutlich zwischen Aufbauen, Tüv fertig machen, oder optisch "schön" machen. 

Das hier ist mal wieder so nen schönes Beispiel, da kannst nix mehr aufbauen, Tüv fertig machen oder optisch aufhübschen. Im grunde gibts da für 1500€ nur nen haufen schrott. 
BMW 325 E30 Cabrio als Cabrio/Roadster in Berlin

Oder hier auch schön 
BMW BMW E30 320i Cabrio VFL unverbastelt als Cabrio/Roadster in Freiburg

2000€ und das ding is fertig, der Arsch hängt ziemlich weit unten, vermutlich Tonnenlager und co hinüber, Spaltmasse Motorhaube nich ok, Verdeck hinüber, innenaustattung abgerockt, da fliesen ja nochmal 2000€ rein nur um das ding optisch wieder hübsch zu bekommen.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin jetzt kein E30 Experte, aber diese beiden Kisten würden für mich nicht in Frage kommen. Ausser vielleicht für 200Euro und ich könnte daraus ein Langzeitprojekt machen... die taugen doch nicht mal was fürn schnellen TÜV.


----------



## Low (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei meiner Fahrweise tanke ich 1-2x die Woche^^
Fahre auch fast immer Gänge aus...bin kein Öko


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2012)

Und was willst du uns mit nun sagen?


----------



## Low (7. Oktober 2012)

Das ich von 600km nur träumen kann


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Das ich von 600km nur träumen kann


 
Ich komme fast auf 1000km bei einem ca. 50l Tank


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich schaffe mit 5L mehr Inhalt nur knapp 400 Kilometer bei aktuell 1.88Euro pro Liter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme ca. 600 km weit mit meinem 63 Liter Tank aber das dürfte sich mit dem nächsten Wagen auf über 1.000 km erweitern  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Oktober 2012)

Mein verbrauch liegt derzeit bei ca 5,5 liter, hab es aufgegeben zu "heizen" mit meinem kleinen, da sowieso nicht allzuviel bei rauskommt. Dann lieber billig unterwegs, wobei ich das auto seit ich fahre iwie kaum benutzt habe. 2-rad macht eben doch mehr fun und zum zur arbeit zu fahren ist das mopped auch unschlagbar  hab das letzte jahr ca 6000km draufgespult, knappe 1000km davon waren an einem tag nach kölle und wieder zurück...
Aber nächstes Frühjahr wird wohl ein neues auto anstehen, da ich nun einfach was anderes will. Kann mich nur aktuell nicht so wirklich entscheiden, auf der einen seite wäre ne kleine "hosentaschenrakete" toll, auf der anderen seite hätte ich gerne einen komfortablen "luxusdampfer". Sportlicher benziner vs entspannter diesel. Heizen vs gleiten. Alles nicht so einfach 

Ach ja, die probefahrt in der "neuen" a-klasse war sehr angenehm, der 200CDI schiebt schon gut an, das Doppelkupplungsgetriebe ist echt ne feine sache, und das fahrverhalten ist auch spitze(aber doch stark auf sportlichkeit ausgelegt, die einstige 60+ kundschaft wird davon nicht begeistert sein ) Das getestete modell war mit dem AMG-paket ausgestattet, der innenraum ist wirklich toll gemacht, und das lenkrad ist praktisch das gleiche wie im GTi 
Das auto würde mir auch gut gefallen, allerdings da nur neu zu erhalten, etwas zu teuer


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:


> *Fahre auch fast immer Gänge aus*...bin kein Öko


 
Was ja ökologisch gesehen absolut richtig ist.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, Verbrauch? Zwischen 4,7l/100km laut Bordcomputer (Goslar Richtung Braunschweig, bergab rollen lassen) und 7,3l/100km auffer Autobahn mit Pfeffer...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2012)

7,3l sind bei mir 100-110km/h mit Tempomat auf der Autobahn, ganz ohne Pfeffer.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme mit einem Tank ca 750 km weit bei sparsamer Fahrweise, wenn ich heize sind es 550 - 600, je nach dem wie die Strecke ist.


----------



## Low (8. Oktober 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Was ja ökologisch gesehen absolut richtig ist.



Hä ? Wenn man mit 60L nur 250km weit kommt?

Mit dem neuen Audi fahre ich auch anders der ist auch nicht so ps stark und klingt blöde


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2012)

Ca. 45 Litertank und ca 480 Kilometer.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem neuen Audi fahre ich auch anders der ist auch nicht so ps stark und klingt blöde



Du bist halt super!


----------



## Low (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß


----------



## 1821984 (8. Oktober 2012)

ca. 550km mit 55L Super Plus

Man sieht sehr schön was diese ganze "super sparsam-sche...e" wirklich hält, nämlich nichts. Der GolfVII ist mit dem 140PS Benziner mit 4,8Liter angegeben (hab ich gestern so gehört im TV) dank Zylinderabschaltung. 
Tatsächlich standen ganze 7,2L auf der Anzeige. Was ist das? Kundenverarschung? Und der Grundpreis für einen 150PS TDI liegt bei 28t€. Die sind wohl nicht ganz frisch inne Birne bei VW.

man man man


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 550km mit 55L Super Plus



Doch ein super Wert aumen:


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Man sieht sehr schön was diese ganze "super sparsam-sche...e" wirklich hält, nämlich nichts. Der GolfVII ist mit dem 140PS Benziner mit 4,8Liter angegeben (hab ich gestern so gehört im TV) dank Zylinderabschaltung.
> Tatsächlich standen ganze 7,2L auf der Anzeige. Was ist das? Kundenverarschung? Und der Grundpreis für einen 150PS TDI liegt bei 28t€. Die sind wohl nicht ganz frisch inne Birne bei VW.


 
Die Werksangabe nach NEFZ ist keine Herstellerentscheidung, sondern EU Vorgabe. Würden sie diese Werte nicht abdrucken müssten sie Strafzahlungen an die EU zahlen.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Oktober 2012)

Fürn Alltag geht so aber wenn ich mal bischen mehr will dann gehen auf 250-300km. Aber mehr wie 550km sind eigentlich nicht möglich. 

Letztens ein nettes Duell auf der AB gehabt mit nem 160PS 1.4TFSI. Tja ich muss zwar sagen das ich nun 20PS mehr hab aber dafür ist der Scirroco ganz schön hinterher gefahren. Bis 160km/h ging so und dann war er weit abgeschlagen. Aber ein 1.4er ist nunmal ein 1.4er. Da kann man noch soviel mit High-Tech kommen, ab bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten quälen sich die Dinger nur noch.

Und verbraucht hat der bestimmt auch nicht weniger als ich. Ich sehe kein Vorteil von den Autos! Kosten mehr, leisten weniger.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Werksangabe nach NEFZ ist keine  Herstellerentscheidung, sondern EU Vorgabe. Würden sie diese Werte nicht  abdrucken müssten sie Strafzahlungen an die EU zahlen.



Warum macht man dann son quatsch? Der sich das Ausgedacht hat müsste sofort seinen Posten verlassen. Die EU gibt Vorgaben und die Hersteller belügen ihre Kunden weil sie diese Vorgaben um Welten nicht halten können. Wieviel abweichung darf davon auftretten. Ich das ein Wandlungsgrund bzw. könnte man da den Herstellern ein reindrücken, wenn man nachweisen könnte das das wirklich nicht eintritt mit den angegeben Verbrauchswerten? Hat mit Alltag relativ wenig zu tun wenn das Ding inner Halle 100km vor sich hin rollt.


----------



## JC88 (8. Oktober 2012)

9,3L/100km mit ner Reichweite von ca. 450-500km 
Da fällt mir Spontan dieses Foto wieder ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2012)

~7/100km
Mit nem (offiziellen) 45l-Tank sinds in letzter Zeit meist so ca. 700km nach denen ich wieder tanke.
Wenns grad "billig" ist auch mal früher.

Mein bisher höchstes Ergebnis waren 828km mit einer Füllung.

Detailansicht: Seat - Ibiza - Ibiza FR - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Fürn Alltag geht so aber wenn ich mal bischen mehr will dann gehen auf 250-300km. Aber mehr wie 550km sind eigentlich nicht möglich.



Na ist halt ne Frage der Fahrweise. Mit Ausnahme eines M3s oder eines alten M5 mit dem V10 habe ich noch kein einigermaßen aktuelles Auto gefahren, dass sich nicht mit deutlich unter 10l zügig bewegen lässt. Vernünftige Gangwahl und vorausschauende Fahrweise mal vorausgesetzt.



1821984 schrieb:


> Letztens ein nettes Duell auf der AB gehabt mit nem 160PS 1.4TFSI. Tja ich muss zwar sagen das ich nun 20PS mehr hab aber dafür ist der Scirroco ganz schön hinterher gefahren. Bis 160km/h ging so und dann war er weit abgeschlagen. Aber ein 1.4er ist nunmal ein 1.4er. Da kann man noch soviel mit High-Tech kommen, ab bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten quälen sich die Dinger nur noch.



Was hat den die Geschwindigkeit mit der Motorgröße zu tun? Über die Leistungsentfaltung bzw. die Spontanität / Ansprechverhalten oder vlt. auch die Haltbarkeit von solchen kleinen Motoren mit ner fetten Aufladung kann man ja ggf. noch diskutieren, aber solange die Leistung kommt spielt der Hubraum keine Rolle. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Und verbraucht hat der bestimmt auch nicht weniger als ich. Ich sehe kein Vorteil von den Autos! Kosten mehr, leisten weniger.



Weniger als 10l/100km kann man damit aber dann schon schaffen. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Warum macht man dann son quatsch? Der sich das Ausgedacht hat müsste sofort seinen Posten verlassen. Die EU gibt Vorgaben und die Hersteller belügen ihre Kunden weil sie diese Vorgaben um Welten nicht halten können. Wieviel abweichung darf davon auftretten. Ich das ein Wandlungsgrund bzw. könnte man da den Herstellern ein reindrücken, wenn man nachweisen könnte das das wirklich nicht eintritt mit den angegeben Verbrauchswerten? Hat mit Alltag relativ wenig zu tun wenn das Ding inner Halle 100km vor sich hin rollt.



Den Quatsch macht man, damit man ein objektiven Vergleich von Verbräuchen hat. Davor hat man z.B. den Verbrauch bei konstant 90km/h oder 120km/h angegeben, das war noch wesentlich unrealistischer. Natürlich hat der Zyklus Schwächen und es ist praktisch unmöglich die dort angegebenen Verbräuche zu zu erreichen, aber in die Nähe kann man schon kommen wenn man den partout will (ich liege mit meinem Durchschnittsverbrauch auch einen guten Liter über den Werksangaben (3,4l zu 4,5l)). 
Eine weitere Schwäche ist die Bevorzugung von automatisierten Getrieben, die dank dieses Zyklusses in den Werksangaben den Handschaltern auf die Pelle rücken, dies aber in Realität nicht halten können und trotz allem einen satten Mehrverbrauch haben. Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht, wer weiß welche Lobby da geschraubt hat...?

Der Zyklus besteht aus mehreren Beschleunigungen bis 30, 50,... mit jeweils kurzer Konstantfahrt und dazwischen liegenden Stillstandszeiten. Maximal wird am Ende des Zyklus auf 120km/h beschleunigt und dies kurz konstant gefahren. Die Beschleunigungen sind vorgegeben und relativ mäßig. Dazu wird bei Handschaltern der Gang vorgeschrieben, was eben zu besagter Benachteiligung führt. Den genauen Ablauf könnte ich vermutlich raussuchen falls das von Interesse sein sollte (bin aber jetzt erst mal 2 Tage geschäftlich unterwegs und habe keinen Zugriff auf die Daten).

Aktuell wird an einem neuen, realistischeren Zyklus gearbeitet, der weniger stadtlastig, mit weniger Stillstandszeiten (Start-Stop wird also wieder uninteressanter für den Zyklusverbrauch - mal sehen obs dann das noch geben wird) und bei einem höheren Durchschnittstempo gefahren werden soll. Genaueres weiß ich aktuell auch nicht.


----------



## totovo (8. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Fürn Alltag geht so aber wenn ich mal bischen mehr will dann gehen auf 250-300km. Aber mehr wie 550km sind eigentlich nicht möglich.
> 
> Letztens ein nettes Duell auf der AB gehabt mit nem 160PS 1.4TFSI. Tja ich muss zwar sagen das ich nun 20PS mehr hab aber dafür ist der Scirroco ganz schön hinterher gefahren. Bis 160km/h ging so und dann war er weit abgeschlagen. Aber ein 1.4er ist nunmal ein 1.4er. Da kann man noch soviel mit High-Tech kommen, ab bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten quälen sich die Dinger nur noch.
> 
> Und verbraucht hat der bestimmt auch nicht weniger als ich. Ich sehe kein Vorteil von den Autos! Kosten mehr, leisten weniger.



Der hat vielleicht angst gehabt die Gänge aus zu fahren 
Da hab ich auch immer ein wenig bedenken  
aber der zieht eben bei ~3500 noch mal ordentlich an und da ist man bei 160 eben grad mal bei 5500 im 4. Gang und nicht im 6 

Ich find es persönlich immer witzig, wenn da son richtig fetter Mercedes versucht zu beschleunigen  die meisten haben echt für die Masse von den Dingern nen zu kleinen Motor und die kommen einfach gar nicht vom Fleck...


Naja, wie auch immer für die Verbrauchsangaben können die Hersteller wirklich nichts, dass idt EU-Vorgabe und muss von den Herstellern eingehalten werden. Die können praktisch nicht viel dafür, dass die Verbrauchswerte am Ende höher liegen.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na ist halt ne Frage der Fahrweise. Mit Ausnahme eines M3s oder eines alten M5 mit dem V10 habe ich noch kein einigermaßen aktuelles Auto gefahren, dass sich nicht mit deutlich unter 10l zügig bewegen lässt. Vernünftige Gangwahl und vorausschauende Fahrweise mal vorausgesetzt.



das Auto ist auch 13 Jahre alt und die 1,8T von VW haben immer sehr verschiedene Werte gezeigt. Den einen kann man mit 8L fahren der nächste kommt nicht unter 10L und die schlimmsten saufen fast 12-13L, im Schnitt sei gemerkt. Nach oben sind keine Grenzen, dass ist ja aber auch uninteressant. Bemerkenswert ist, dass es egal ist wie ich fahre mit dem Auto max. 550Km weit komme. Ob äußerst "sparsam" mit sehr viel rollen lassen oder Niedertourig oder halt ganz normal mit des öfteren mal eine sportliche Fahrweise.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was hat den die Geschwindigkeit mit der Motorgröße zu tun? Über die Leistungsentfaltung bzw. die Spontanität / Ansprechverhalten oder vlt. auch die Haltbarkeit von solchen kleinen Motoren mit ner fetten Aufladung kann man ja ggf. noch diskutieren, aber solange die Leistung kommt spielt der Hubraum keine Rolle.



Im ersten Moment nicht viel aber irgendwo zwischen dem ganzen Motor/Getriebe-kombo passiert ab 160km/h recht wenig wenn ich das mit meinem mal so vergleiche. Obwohl diese Motoren/Getriebe ja immer so hoch gelobt werden. Nun kann man sagen "für einen 1.4er nicht schlecht". Aber wie ITp... immer so schön sagt, irgendwie Papiertiger. Wirkt alle so gequält. Meiner wirkt irgendwann auch gequält aber das fängt erst wesentlich später an und das hat bestimmt relativ wenig mit den 20PS mehr zu tun.





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Weniger als 10l/100km kann man damit aber dann schon schaffen.



Jup. Meine Freundin fährt mein Auto komischer Weise mit ca. 8,5-9L. Ich kann mich drehen und wenden, ich komme da nicht hin. Und wenn ich die ganze Zeit nachdenken muss, das Gaspedal bloß nicht zu weit zu drücken, damit ich nachher ganze 30km weiter komme, ne dann fahr ich so wie vorher und hab aber auch Freude am fahren.






Zappaesk schrieb:


> Den Quatsch macht man, damit man ein objektiven Vergleich von Verbräuchen hat. Davor hat man z.B. den Verbrauch bei konstant 90km/h oder 120km/h angegeben, das war noch wesentlich unrealistischer. Natürlich hat der Zyklus Schwächen und es ist praktisch unmöglich die dort angegebenen Verbräuche zu zu erreichen, aber in die Nähe kann man schon kommen wenn man den partout will (ich liege mit meinem Durchschnittsverbrauch auch einen guten Liter über den Werksangaben (3,4l zu 4,5l)).
> Eine weitere Schwäche ist die Bevorzugung von automatisierten Getrieben, die dank dieses Zyklusses in den Werksangaben den Handschaltern auf die Pelle rücken, dies aber in Realität nicht halten können und trotz allem einen satten Mehrverbrauch haben. Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht, wer weiß welche Lobby da geschraubt hat...?
> 
> Der Zyklus besteht aus mehreren Beschleunigungen bis 30, 50,... mit jeweils kurzer Konstantfahrt und dazwischen liegenden Stillstandszeiten. Maximal wird am Ende des Zyklus auf 120km/h beschleunigt und dies kurz konstant gefahren. Die Beschleunigungen sind vorgegeben und relativ mäßig. Dazu wird bei Handschaltern der Gang vorgeschrieben, was eben zu besagter Benachteiligung führt. Den genauen Ablauf könnte ich vermutlich raussuchen falls das von Interesse sein sollte (bin aber jetzt erst mal 2 Tage geschäftlich unterwegs und habe keinen Zugriff auf die Daten).
> ...


 
Das ja lobhaft wenn man versucht eine Vergleichbarkeit von Verbräuchen zu mitteln. Dem spricht ja auch nichts gegen aber muss das alles so realitätsfremd sein. Welche Lobby das ist sollte klar sein, sonst hätte wir hier auch schon mehr für E-Autos geschaffen aber damit kann man noch kein Geld verdienen aber scheinheilig von Öko labern den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Naja, wie auch immer für die Verbrauchsangaben können die Hersteller wirklich nichts, dass idt EU-Vorgabe und muss von den Herstellern eingehalten werden. Die können praktisch nicht viel dafür, dass die Verbrauchswerte am Ende höher liegen.


Was sie aber machen(oder eben lassen) können ist das Auto speziell auf diesen Zyklus zu optimieren. Und wenn man sich anschaut wie die Lücke zwischen Zyklus und Realverbrauch immer größer wird hat man schon den Eindruck dass das auch gemacht wird.

Mein Schiff schafft z.B. ganz gut den angegebenen Verbrauch in der Realität um zu setzen, aber da steht dann halt auch im Datenblatt 13,5l als Stadtverbrauch (und die oben angegeben ~7,5l bei gemütlicher Autobahnfahrt).


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment nicht viel aber irgendwo zwischen dem ganzen Motor/Getriebe-kombo passiert ab 160km/h recht wenig wenn ich das mit meinem mal so vergleiche. Obwohl diese Motoren/Getriebe ja immer so hoch gelobt werden. Nun kann man sagen "für einen 1.4er nicht schlecht". Aber wie ITp... immer so schön sagt, irgendwie Papiertiger. Wirkt alle so gequält. Meiner wirkt irgendwann auch gequält aber das fängt erst wesentlich später an und das hat bestimmt relativ wenig mit den 20PS mehr zu tun.


 
Auch wenn ich ein Freund von Zahlenspielereien bin, da hast du vollkommen recht. 
Ich habe es selbst gemerkt als ich vom 1.8 TSi auf den 2.0 TSi umgestiegen bin, denn obowhl beide Motoren auf der selben Konstruktion beruhen (EA888), ist der 2 Liter in allen Lebenslagen deutlich besser und das mit nur 30 Nm mehr auf dem Papier.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Oktober 2012)

Genau so denke ich auch. Aber angegeben 4,8 zu 7,2 ist schon echt na dran an der angabe. Das ist ja nichtmal mehr ein bischen sondernne andere Liga. Aber mit zunehmender Zylinderabschaltung wird die Kluft wohl immer größer.

Davon mal abgesehen soll der 1.4TFSI sogar mehr NM haben als meiner. Maginaler Unterschied von 
1.8T = 235Nm
1.4T = 240Nm

Also weniger PS bei mehr Nm. Meiner Meinung nach muss das Ding doch losgehen wie blöde (gefühlt vielleicht auch der Fall) aber irgendwie passiert da doch nichts. Genau das gleiche wie der 1,9TDI PD mit 101PS.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Hä ? Wenn man mit 60L nur 250km weit kommt?
> 
> Mit dem neuen Audi fahre ich auch anders der ist auch nicht so ps stark und klingt blöde


 
Denkst du jetzt es wäre cool?


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Kluft wird nicht zwingend größer. Wenn deine Freundin 1-2l/100km weniger braucht und ein anderer Fahrer vlt. sogar nochmal weniger / oder mehr, dann wird ja deutlich, dass es *den* Verbrauch gar nicht gibt und auch nicht geben kann. Da spielt viel zu sehr der individuelle Fahrereinfluss und die Fahrstrecke mit rein. D.h. es wird immer einen angegebenen Verbrauch geben, der nicht von jedem Fahrer erreicht werden kann. Die Frage ist nur, ob es einen Zyklus geben kann, dessen Verbräuche man in Realität als normaler Fahrer wenigstens einigermaßen erreichen kann. Das ist aktuell nicht der Fall.

Übrigens um sparsam zu fahren muss man nicht das Pedal streicheln, sondern eher immer mit Vollgas beschleunigen und eben früh hochschalten. Das eignet sich auch ganz gut um im Verkehr mitzuschwimmen, was man ehrlich gesagt bei normaler Straßenfüllung ja auch häufig tun muss , selbst wenn man gerne "sportlich" fährt. 

Oft hört und sieht man ja Fahrzeuge, die z.B. in der Stadt bei 50-60km/h im 3. Gang dauerhaft in der Kolonne fahrend bewegt werden... da mus man sich dann über einen hohen Verbrauch nicht wundern. Das hat dann auch nix mit sportlich zu tun sondern ist schlicht blöd! Wenn da der 5. Gang bemüht wird, was bei sicher 90% aller modernen Fahrzeuge geht, dann ist das Drehzahlniveau und der Verbrauch massiv niedriger ohne Nachteile.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Tage durfte ich mal den 1.4er aus dem Astra H (Kombi) mit 90PS (Sauger) fahren. Das war schrecklich. 0-100 dauert ne Stunde. 160km/h schafft der bestimmt auch aber soviel Zeit hab ich nicht und auf der Verbrauchsanzeige stand auch alles zwischen 4,3 bis 16,7L

Kaum in meinem Auto zurück kam ich mir vor als wenn ich im Rennwagen sitz. Strammere Kupplung und von 90PS (Sauger) auf 180PS (Turbo) sind ja wie schwarz/weiß TV zu HD.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Kluft wird nicht zwingend größer. Wenn deine  Freundin 1-2l/100km weniger braucht und ein anderer Fahrer vlt. sogar  nochmal weniger / oder mehr, dann wird ja deutlich, dass es *den*  Verbrauch gar nicht gibt und auch nicht geben kann. Da spielt viel zu  sehr der individuelle Fahrereinfluss und die Fahrstrecke mit rein. D.h.  es wird immer einen angegebenen Verbrauch geben, der nicht von jedem  Fahrer erreicht werden kann. Die Frage ist nur, ob es einen Zyklus geben  kann, dessen Verbräuche man in Realität als normaler Fahrer wenigstens  einigermaßen erreichen kann. Das ist aktuell nicht der Fall.
> 
> Übrigens  um sparsam zu fahren muss man nicht das Pedal streicheln, sondern eher  immer mit Vollgas beschleunigen und eben früh hochschalten. Das eignet  sich auch ganz gut um im Verkehr mitzuschwimmen, was man ehrlich gesagt  bei normaler Straßenfüllung ja auch häufig tun muss , selbst wenn man  gerne "sportlich" fährt.
> 
> Oft hört und sieht man ja Fahrzeuge,  die z.B. in der Stadt bei 50-60km/h im 3. Gang dauerhaft in der Kolonne  fahrend bewegt werden... da mus man sich dann über einen hohen Verbrauch  nicht wundern. Das hat dann auch nix mit sportlich zu tun sondern ist  schlicht blöd! Wenn da der 5. Gang bemüht wird, was bei sicher 90% aller  modernen Fahrzeuge geht, dann ist das Drehzahlniveau und der Verbrauch  massiv niedriger ohne Nachteile.


 
Das komische ist aber wie gesagt das bei sehr verschiedenen Fahrweisen (von mir) kaum veränderungen im Verbrauch vorkommen. Der Fahrtweg ist dabei identisch womit das schonmal rausfällt. Wetter war auch immer sehr gleich. Viel bleibt nicht über. Und bei 50-60km/h fahr ich teilweise im 6. Gang der dann 1100-1500U/min. hat. Das ist halt immer kurz vor einsetzten des Ladedrucks. Im 5. Gang fahr ich immer im Ladedruck. Fährt sich viel angenehmer aber verbraucht das gleiche.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2012)

@*1821984*
Was für ein Auto (mit welchem Motor) hast du nochmal


----------



## 1821984 (8. Oktober 2012)

Seat Leon 1M 1.8T (180PS) BJ 2000. Also einen der ersten. Direkter Vorgänger der Cupraversionen.

MKB = APP Die sind bekannt dafür sich gerne 10L zu gönnen.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2012)

habe mir heute erstmal ne neue Batterie, neue Wischer und Felgenreiniger gegönnt 

morgen fahre ich dann mit den Winteralu´s () zur Waschanlage


----------



## Jolly91 (8. Oktober 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> hast du auch den 1.6er?
> 
> bei 730km biste aber konstant 80 auf der Landstraße gefahren^^


 
Schön wärs. 

Ich hab den bei max. 3.000U/min geschaltet, da hat die Kiste gerade mal 50PS.  Auf der Autobahn bei 140km/h rennt das Ding mit 4.000U/min! In der Ortschaft von der ersten, gleich bei 1.200U/min auf die 2te dann auf 5te. Da sparst genug. Nur machts kein Spaß, wenn der Drehzahlmesser ganz weit links liegt, weit weg von den 5.000U/min. 

Min. Drehzahl hat der glaub um die 600-800U/min, bin mal ausversehen mit der 3ten losgefahren, da lagen dann nur mehr 300-400U/min an, kaum zu glauben, glaub da half der Anlasser mehr mit, als der Motor selber. Hab dann gleich mal auf die 2te geschaltet. 

BJ: 2000, 1,4L Maschine, und 75PS! Das 1,4l auch mal 10l/100km brauchen können. 

Ich will einen Passat mit 2,5L.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn ich dem einen oder anderen Hater nun wieder Stoff liefere, mir gefallen die Bilder. Bin gespannt wie der Wagen dann nächstes Jahr komplett Lackiert ausschaut.


----------



## 1821984 (9. Oktober 2012)

Die Bilder sehen ganz lustig aus. Erinnert mich an alte Zeiten. Hab da aber immer weniger Lust zu überhaupt an Autos rumzumachen.
Ist mir zuviel Geld und Zeit was da weg geht.

Aber meinen Respekt dafür. Ob ich das Auto nun schön finde oder nicht lass ich mal so stehen aber ich finde es immer schön wenn es solche bekloppten wie dich gibt (im positiven Sinne) die nicht immer drüber nachdenken, dass sie schon wieder 2000€ in sone alte Karre gesteckt haben. Von der ganzen Arbeit oder auch mal technische Probleme (grad bei Motorumbauten) mal ganz abgesehen.

Hobby halt.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Oktober 2012)

Rotes Auto + schwarze Felgen => ja
Aber (wie schon mal gesagt ) auch noch ne schwarze Haube und nen schwarzes Dach...
Trifft nicht (MEINEN) Geschmack.
Aber es muss mir ja auch optisch nicht gefallen.
Solange es dem Inhaber gefällt und es nicht zu extrem ist (vor allem farblich)


Gestern vorm Supermarkt mal so ne hässliche Karre gesehen...
Irgend eine größere Mercedes-Limousine (weiß nicht genau welche - tippe auf ne ältere E-Klasse)
So tief das die Räder fast schon schleifen
Grottenhässliche Felgen
Das Gefühl, dass die Felgen nicht gerade im Radkasten sitzen sondern leicht schräg
Das ganze Auto in Mattschwarz
Aber als Krönung ein LILA (!) Dach
Und als Obergag mit nem Kavaliersstart vom Parkplatz weg 

Ich hab mich vor lachen nicht mehr gekriegt...


----------



## Low (9. Oktober 2012)

Kann man den Golf 7 eigentlich schon kaufen? Also fahren davon schon welche rum?


----------



## XE85 (9. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Kann man den Golf 7 eigentlich schon kaufen? Also fahren davon schon welche rum?



Also bei uns in Österreich gibt es ihn erst ab November



der_yappi schrieb:


> Gestern vorm Supermarkt mal so ne hässliche Karre gesehen...
> Irgend eine größere Mercedes-Limousine (weiß nicht genau welche - tippe auf ne ältere E-Klasse)
> So tief das die Räder fast schon schleifen
> Grottenhässliche Felgen
> ...



Tja, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Ich frag mich nur was die mit ihren Karren machen wenn sie zum Tüv müssen.

mfg


----------



## 1821984 (9. Oktober 2012)

Fahrwerk bischen hoher drehen

Außerdem kann man TÜV auch auf andere Wege erlangen "hust". Bei manchen ist das ja gang und gebe.


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber meinen Respekt dafür. Ob ich das Auto nun schön finde oder nicht lass ich mal so stehen aber ich finde es immer schön wenn es solche bekloppten wie dich gibt (im positiven Sinne) die nicht immer drüber nachdenken, dass sie schon wieder 2000€ in sone alte Karre gesteckt haben. Von der ganzen Arbeit oder auch mal technische Probleme (grad bei Motorumbauten) mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Hobby halt.



Probleme machen die Autos eigentlich keine, auch mein Motorumbau ist bisher sehr zuverlässig wenn man das bei der geringen Laufleistung überhaupt so sagen kann. Er bringt leider aktuell nur nicht soviel Leistung auf die Straße bzw an die Reifen wie ich es mir erhofft habe... hier muss ich nachhelfen. Gott sei Dank ist es nicht mein einziges Auto, wenn ich damit jeden Tag fahren müsste könnte ich mir sowas gar nicht erlauben und müsste noch mehr Bus und Bahn fahren als sowieso schon. 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Rotes Auto + schwarze Felgen => ja
> Aber (wie schon mal gesagt ) auch noch ne schwarze Haube und nen schwarzes Dach...
> Trifft nicht (MEINEN) Geschmack.
> Aber es muss mir ja auch optisch nicht gefallen.
> Solange es dem Inhaber gefällt und es nicht zu extrem ist (vor allem farblich)



Das ich mit dem Wagen nicht den Massengeschmack treffe ist mir bewusst, dafür ist es einfach das falsche Auto. Der Großteil findet einen 100NX nicht sonderlich schon, egal ob getunt oder Serie. Das Dach ist durch die Glasdächer eh schon schwarz, von daher fällt es den meisten gar nicht auf. Das mit der Motorhaube ist natürlich Geschmackssache, kann ich nachvollziehen. Mein Winter/Alltagsauto ist mit seinen grünen Felgen genau so... die meisten werden es nicht schön finden, ich finds hingegen geil  Man baut so ein Auto eh nur für sich selber auf, trotzdem hört man natürlich ab und zu schon gerne mal ein Kompliment... wer das leugnet lügt sich selber an.



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was die mit ihren Karren machen wenn sie zum Tüv müssen.



Das sind meistens Airride bzw Luftfahrwerke, die Kiste kann man hoch und runter fahren. Nachteil so ein Fahrwerk fährt sich wie ein Boot... da fahre ich lieber mein Gewindefahrwerk auch wenn ich es nicht mal eben so hoch und runter stellen kann. Deswegen ist der Wagen auch nicht so sonderlich tief, muss halt auch noch irgendwo fahrbar sein so ein Koffer.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Nr 3


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin jetzt auf in der Spritmonitor Liste. 

Da ich immer Volltanke, also wen der mal abschaltet, und ich den Randvoll anfülle, man will ja gerade zahlen, hab ich halt statt 50,64l, 51 Liter stehen. 

http://www.spritmonitor.de/de/detailansicht/537692.html


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch ein Fan von Spritmonitor, hab auch extra für Spritmonitor immer vollgetankt bis mein Tacho dann kaputt ging. Beim neuen Auto werde ich das auch wieder machen, war sehr erstaunt das ich den 4 niedrigsten Verbrauch hatte... trotz meiner sagen wir mal "sportlichen" Fahrweise  Hab den Sunny scheinbar mehr als ordentlich eingestellt gehabt, der neue NX braucht knapp 3 bis 4 Liter mehr trotz gleichem Motor. Kann nicht alles nur an der kaputten Lambdasonde liegen. Bin mal gespannt wie viel er mit der neuen Lambda nun brauchen wird.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2012)

Och 3-4 Liter können bei ner Kaputten Lambda aber schon drinne sein, je nach Motor halt. Beim kumpel hat der 3.5L Motor im E30 gnadenlos 5L mehr verbraucht, allerdings hat man das auch deutlich gerochen das der viel zu Fett läuft. 
Und bei nem anderen Kollegen mit nem Astra G Coupe mit Z20LET hat man das dadran gemerkt das der auf 100km fast gut 4L Öl gefressen hat *rofl* Opel halt


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2012)

Das er viel zu fett lief hat man bei mir nicht nur gerochen... nein man hat es noch viel mehr gehört.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2012)

und da fährst du noch rum ?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> BJ: 2000, 1,4L Maschine, und 75PS! Das 1,4l auch mal 10l/100km brauchen können.


 
Das geht wunderbar mit 10l - man muss nur drei Stunden bei 36°C außen inner Vollsperrung stehen und dann zügig nach Hause wollen ... Biete allerdings BJ2002 statt 2000 .


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:


> und da fährst du noch rum ?


 
Nicht das ich wüsste, bin aber trotzdem einmal mit 5 Tages Kurzzeitkennzeichen gefahren. Daher weiß ich auch vom hohen Verbrauch


----------



## moe (9. Oktober 2012)

Wie verbraucht ihr eigentlich so viel Sprit mit den kleinen Motoren?
Ich hab auch nen 1.4 75PS (allerdings von Peugeot) und bin auch bei brutalster Fahrt nicht über 8,7l gekommen.


----------



## thecroatien (9. Oktober 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Wie verbraucht ihr eigentlich so viel Sprit mit den kleinen Motoren?
> Ich hab auch nen 1.4 75PS (allerdings von Peugeot) und bin auch bei brutalster Fahrt nicht über 8,7l gekommen.


 

Meinen 1,4er 8V fahre ich gemütlich zwischen 5-6 Liter.

Laut Boardcomputer, mit Tempo 185-190 gehen da ohne weiteres 18 Liter durch 

Immer eine Frage des Gefühls, im rechten Fuß, würde ich behaupten


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja mit dem Gefühl, das ist so eine Sache. 



moe schrieb:


> Wie verbraucht ihr eigentlich so viel Sprit mit den kleinen Motoren?
> Ich hab auch nen 1.4 75PS (allerdings von Peugeot) und bin auch bei brutalster Fahrt nicht über 8,7l gekommen.


 
Naja, indem man bei knappen 5.000U/min schaltet, und mal 70 Zettel im Dorf verteilt, das dauert, wo mehrere Leute in einer Straße wohnen, habe ich halt die Karre abgestellt, aber sonst. Außerdem war Schlechtwetter 

Jedenfalls ist das gar nicht mal soo schwer, meistens verbrauchte er um die 8l/100km. 10l/100km hat der bis jetzt noch nie gebraucht, das max. waren ~9,6L.

Auf der Autobahn bei 160 Km/h braucht er auch seine 14-16l/100km. Wobei ich mal das vergnügen hatten, bei richtig schönem Gegenwind, mit den alten 205er Pirelli Sommerreifen, beim heimfahren auf der Autobahn, wo der nicht wirklich schneller als 140km/h ging, da war es dann kein Vergnügen mehr, auf den Boardcomputer zu schauen, wenn da bei 140km/h stolze ~15l/100km (+/-10%) stehen.  Und quälen will man den ja auch nicht. ^^


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Wie verbraucht ihr eigentlich so viel Sprit mit den kleinen Motoren?


 
Die größe des Motors ist nicht zwangsweise ein Indiz für den Spritverbrauch. Während meines Studiums habe ich oft Autos von Frankfurt oder Leipzig nach Hannover überführt und auf dem Hinweg meist einen nahezu neuen Skoda Fabia mit 1.4 Litern (Europcar) gemietet, welcher dann bei Reisegeschwindigkeiten von 120 - 160 km/h ~10 Liter Benzin und mehr verbraucht hat. Selbstredend bei möglichst gleichmäßiger, vorausschauender und (im Glaube) sparsamer Fahrweise. Auf dem Rückweg gab es dann immer irgendeinen BMW (5er, 6er, 7er - max. 3 Jahre alt), welcher zu >90% einen 3 Liter Diesel inne hatte. Bei gleicher Fahrweise und Geschwindigkeit standen dann immer ~7 Liter auf dem Bordcomputer. Unterschiedlicher können die Fahrzeuge kaum sein (gerade wenn man den Komfort vergleicht) und ebenso der Verbrauch. Große Motoren und schwere Fahrzeuge müssen nicht zwangsweise Spritschleudern sein, auch wenn das natürlich überhaupt kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## moe (9. Oktober 2012)

Solche Motoren werden meist in Klein(st)wagen verbaut, die auch ein entsprechend niedriges Gewicht haben.
Mir ist schon bekannt, dass Motoren viel Energie verbrauchen wenn sie undersized sind, aber 10l sind doppelt so viel wie ich normal verbrauche.

Bei einigen Autos (Corsa B, Golf 3, C3, etc.) steigt der Verbrauch sprunghaft (+4l z.B. beim G3) an, wenn man ~130km/h überschreitet. Wie kann das denn sein?


----------



## Falk (9. Oktober 2012)

Die sind halt für bestimmte Geschwindigkeiten optimiert (etwas über Autobahn-Richtgeschwindigkeit) und danach kriegen sie extrem Durst  Expresszuschlag zahlt man glaube ich aber immer, gibt auch Autos wo das extrem ist (X5 3.0d am vMax halten über längere Zeit - da denkst du, der Tank hat ein Loch )


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2012)

also meinen Golf 4 (1,6l 8V) ist auch relativ sparsam, im Landstraßen/Autobahn Mix hatte ich den erst 1 mal auf 10 l Durschnittsverbrauch laut BC, dann aber wirklich hartgas gefahren.
Danach dann gemütlich gefahren und so waren 8 Liter auf dem Bordcomputer.
Sparsamste hatte ich mal 6,2l.
und normalerweise 7,2.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2012)

Wie nen paar Seiten vorher geschrieben: Es geht auch sparsamer . 4,7l/100km laut BC ist mein Rekord mitm 1.4er - finde ich nicht schlecht für nen Motor von 2002. Die 10l sind auch nur in der Situation, die ich beschrieben hab, gefallen... Der Bereich von >ExX< steht bei mir auch sehr oft aufm Display...


----------



## watercooled (9. Oktober 2012)

Tag die Herren  

Ich mache mir langsam mal Gedanken über das erste Auto, da die Zeit so langsam gekommen ist 

Für den Anfang etwas kleineres - Golf größe. Am liebsten ein Auto an dem ich noch was selber machen kann. Sprich nicht neuer als Golf 4. Mich reizt ja der 3er 16V. Der VR6 säuft zu viel 

Auf was muss man denn da achten? Oder habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge? Leistungstechnisch so um die 150PS, Diesel nicht unbedibngt, kommt aber aufs Auto an. Preislich mal bis 4500€.

mfg


----------



## >ExX< (9. Oktober 2012)

wenn du noch selbst was machen willst dann bleibt dir nur der Golf 3, im Golf gibts schon genug Elektronik.
Aber wenn du nen Golf 4 nehmen willst, nimm am besten den 1.6er 8V (SR), den hab ich auch, ganz gut eigentlich 

Ansonsten gäbs da noch den Golf 4 1.8T


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt... Wo der Herr ja generell über alles herzieht was Frontantrieb hat. Wenns dann noch unter 150PS sind, siehts GANZ schlecht für das argumentierende Gegenüber aus.............


----------



## watercooled (9. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt... Wo der Herr ja generell über alles herzieht was Frontantrieb hat. Wenns dann noch unter 150PS sind, siehts GANZ schlecht für das argumentierende Gegenüber aus.............


 
Lass mich   Heck/Allrad wird für den Preis schwer 

Wenn Golf 4 dann aber den V5 bzw. den VR5 damit bei dem Gewicht auch bissel was geht. Dürfte auch Preislich noch drin sein.... Ich hätte ja echt gern den alten VR6 aber der Verbrauch nervt mich halt.....


----------



## ich558 (9. Oktober 2012)

ICh bin auch bei Spritmonitor und unter den A1er weit oben  Liegt aber an meiner Umgebung eine 6 vorm Komma is verdammt schwer. Ansonsten wäre der 1.4 tfsi sicher mit 6l und weniger zu bewegen.
http://www.spritmonitor.de/de/detailansicht/535741.html


----------



## Jolly91 (9. Oktober 2012)

Der 1.8T ist auch etwas leichter als der VR6.


----------



## watercooled (9. Oktober 2012)

VR6 fällt aber aus  Beim 4er Golf würde mich nur der V5/VR5 interessieren. Mit nem Bastuck ESD klingt der auch echt gut


----------



## seventyseven (9. Oktober 2012)

Was willst du mit einem VR ? Das ist ein Komfortmotor und bei einem Fahranfänger schneller Schrott als du schauen kannst.


----------



## watercooled (9. Oktober 2012)

Was meinst du mit Komfortmotor? 

Was sagt ihr zur Diskussion 1.8T vs. V5?

Aber bitte lassen wir die Diskussion wie viel PS als Fahranfänger OK sind.....


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2012)

Der V5 ist halt wie schon erwähnt der Komfortmotor. Im Golf ist es das größere, schwerere, aber deswegen auch unaufgeregter Leistung liefernde Aggregat gegen den sportlicheren R4 Turbo. Dabei ist auch noch der Verbrauch höher.

Quasi das Gegenteil zu R5 Turbo vs. V8 bei den alten Audis.


----------



## 1821984 (9. Oktober 2012)

1.8T vs VR5 braucht keine Diskusion denn der 1.8T macht in jeder Lebenslage mehr Spass (solange der min. 180PS hat).

Beim Golf IV sollte der 1.8T aber 180PS haben. Die 150PS (GTI) sind alles nur irgendwelche Krücken. Leider sind die 150PSler sehr viel mehr verbaut als die größeren. Bei der Technik kannst noch alles selber machen und es ist auch leicht verständliche VW-Technik.

Auf der gegenseite sprechen die unter Umständen hohen Verbräuche (die du bei beiden Motoren hast). Der VR5 Motor ist nur abgewandelt vom VR6 und bringt dementsprechend die gleichen Probleme mit sich. Allein das Thema Kettentrieb beim VR-Motor sollte schon sehr abschreckend sein. Und beim Verbrauch liegt er gerne über einem 1.8T bei schlechteren Fahrleistungen. Und nur für den Klang? Scheiß drauf. 

Gegen einen 1.8T sprechen u.U hohe Werkstattkosten bzw. Ersatzteilkosten (wenn du zum freundlichen musst), teils sehr hoher Verbrauch. Es ist zwingend auf den Zahnriemen zu achten. Die 20 Ventiler verzeihen da keine Schlamperei. Bei mangelder vorheriger Wartung kann es sehr teuer werden. Turbo sollte natürlich sauber laufen. Bei guter Pflege aber sehr langlebige Motoren wenn man das mit dem Zahnriemen beachtet und ab und an mal das Öl wechselt. Ein Turbo geht halt mal irgendwann tot nur muss man erkennen wann das ist, nicht das man sich gleich nen kaputten kauft. Und am besten einen im Serienzustand (der Motor). Wenn nicht gibt es die goldene Regel bei dem 1.8T bis 180PS-Serie, Chiptuning nur bis 200-210PS alles andere ist reiner Schwachsinn oder funktioniert nur von 12 bis Mittag.

Meine Meinung spiegelt sich auf dem Seat Leon 1.8T (180PS) nieder, der auf Golf IV-Plattform gebaut wurde und die gleichen Probleme hat wie der Golf außer den Rost
-Wassereinbruch durch die Türen (Schlossträger halten nicht Dicht)
-Fensterhebermotoren brechen kaputt
-Türschlösser streiken

am besten mal in den diversen Foren (Golf IV, Audi A3, Seat Leon) bischen einlesen.


----------



## watercooled (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke  

Mir ist der Klang bei nem Auto sehr wichtig, setzt eben beim Fahrspaß nochmal eins drauf....


----------



## 1821984 (9. Oktober 2012)

Aber danach kauf ich doch kein Auto! Wenns denn wirklich so sein soll musst halt 1000€ reinstecken und hast dann ne 76mm Anlage ab Turbo ink. 200 Zellen Kat. Daran solls nicht scheitern.

Und außerdem pfeift ein Turbo so schön. Da ist halt die Frage wieder, was versteht man unter schönen Klang?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lCBnyBsdAA


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du 5 Zylinder willst kauf nen Audi oder nen Volvo. VW hat im Zweifelsfall immer einen besseren Motor für das entsprechende Modell im Programm gehabt und Fiat ist halt Fiat.


----------



## watercooled (9. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber danach kauf ich doch kein Auto! Wenns denn wirklich so sein soll musst halt 1000€ reinstecken und hast dann ne 76mm Anlage ab Turbo ink. 200 Zellen Kat. Daran solls nicht scheitern.
> 
> Und außerdem pfeift ein Turbo so schön. Da ist halt die Frage wieder, was versteht man unter schönen Klang?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lCBnyBsdAA



Natürlich kaufe ich ein Auto nicht nur nach Klang, wenn ich aber zwischen 2 Motoren mit identischem Preis und fast identischher Leistung entscheiden kann dann tendiere ich halt schon zu dem besseren Sound. Obwohl mein Gehirn mir mittlerweile auch 1.8T sagt.....

Das verstehe ich unter schönem Sound: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDF400T9SyQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 1821984 (10. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre mir bei 150PS einfach zuviel lärm um nichts. Denn mit 150PS fährt man heute keinem mehr weg und wenn das Gerät dann so einen Lärm macht ist das eher peinlich als schön aber da denkt jeder anders. 

Ein gut gemeinter Rat noch: fahre einfach mal den VR5 und nen 1.8T, dann wirst du dich schon für das richtige entscheiden. Ich kann dir aber beim dem Turbo immer nur zu der 179PS-Version raten. Die 150PS-Modelle sind alle für die Tonne und machen auch kein Spass. Und mache dir gedanken über die laufenden Kosten für so ein Auto. 10L auf 100Km sind meistens normal. Versicherung u.U sehr hoch für Fahranfänger, teure Ersatzteile. Bremse, Reifen alles ne Nr. größer als bei sonem 1.6er.

Seat wollte für eine 312mm Bremse (Scheiben, Klötze vorne) knapp 350€ haben OHNE Einbau!!! Zahnriemenwechsel sollte bei knapp 800€ liegen (ohne Inspektion) und so geht das dann immer weiter. 

Muss es unbedingt ein Golf IV sein?


----------



## Riverna (10. Oktober 2012)

Von geilem Sound kann man sich auch nix kaufen... der Mazda von meiner Freundin klingt dank 6 Zylinder super, hat eine absolute Laufruhe... trotzdem fahre ich lieber meinen ollen 4 Zylinder der zwar nicht so gut klingt und auch nicht so ruhigt läuft, dafür passiert wenigstens etwas wenn man aufs Gas tritt. Vorallem kann man aus jedem Motor (alte Diesel mal ausgenommen) einen guten Sound raus holen. Beim 4 Zylinder kostet das halt mehr als nur ein Sportpott, der beim 6 Zylinder meistens schon reicht fürn guten Klang. 

Finde ich ziemlich geil für einen 4 Zylinder:
Honda Integra Type R Sound!!! - YouTube

Zahnriemen wechsel kostet bei Mazda für den K8 Motor auch um die 800Euro... also bleibt es an mir hängen. Wenn ich den Motor dabei kaputt mache, darf ich meiner Freundin gleich einen neuen auf meine Kosten bestellen meinte sie.  Und das Teil ist nun dran, sie ist schon knapp 1.500 Kilometer drüber. Was freue ich mich drauf...


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Nein, es muss kein Golf sein. Bin offen für anderes  

Ja die VTEC Motoren klingen auch echt geil *sabber* Nur sind die noch teurer, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir bei 150PS einfach zuviel lärm um nichts. Denn mit 150PS fährt man heute keinem mehr weg und wenn das Gerät dann so einen Lärm macht ist das eher peinlich als schön aber da denkt jeder anders.


 
Ich hatte vor 13 Jahren den A3 als 1.8T mit 150 PS und der ging für damalige Verhältnisse garnicht mal so schlecht. Zum einen war das Turboloch so gut wie nicht vorhanden und zum anderen brauchte er im Gegensatz zur 180 PS Version kein SuperPlus.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema übertriebene Motorleistung für fahranfänger: ich muss sagen, dass ich den Golf 6 GTD für die ersten 2 Stunden auch übertrieben hielt, jetzt mag ich die Leistung 
Mfg


----------



## 1821984 (10. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 13 Jahren den A3 als 1.8T mit 150 PS und der ging für damalige Verhältnisse garnicht mal so schlecht. Zum einen war das Turboloch so gut wie nicht vorhanden und zum anderen brauchte er im Gegensatz zur 180 PS Version kein SuperPlus.



Ich find die 150PS-Versionen, naja kann man nicht vergleichen mit dem nächst größeren. Als erstes Auto ist das vielleicht was anderes aber ich fand den damals schon langweilig. Und die 180PS muss man nicht mit Super Plus betanken. Zumindest nicht bei meinem Seat! Ich mach das einfach aus Überzeugung aber das Auto läuft auch mit Super. Nur diese E10-Freigaben sind bei dem 1.8T-Motoren sehr undurchsichtig. Der eine darf und der andere nicht. Ich trau dem nicht und lass das gleich weg.

Wäre mir auch neu das man Super Plus tanken muss, selbst bei den spitzen Modellen wie S3 und Cupra.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich find die 150PS-Versionen, naja kann man nicht vergleichen mit dem nächst größeren. Als erstes Auto ist das vielleicht was anderes aber ich fand den damals schon langweilig. Und die 180PS muss man nicht mit Super Plus betanken.


 
Der A3 brauchte 1999 definitv SuperPlus, das war nämlich der Grund wieso ich den 150 PS bestellte.
Danach wechselte ich auf den TT mit 225 PS, der dann ebenfalls SuperPlus brauchte.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Oktober 2012)

Komisch, bei mir kann ich auch Super rein kippen. Der ist ja wohl die ersten 7 Jahre auch so gelaufen bis ich mit dem Super+ anfing. Wie es nun beim Golf aussieht kann ich leider nicht zu 100% sagen, vielleicht hat das auch was mit dem MKB zu tun und der APP kann auch Super.

Naja Audi wieder

Aber wer sich dieses kleine Motörchen kauft sollte nicht an 4Cent beim Sprit scheitern!!! Die heutigen etwas besser motorisierten Autos brauchen alle Super+ von daher ist es mir schnuppe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber wer sich dieses kleine Motörchen kauft sollte nicht an 4Cent beim Sprit scheitern!!! Die heutigen etwas *besser motorisierten Autos brauchen alle Super+* von daher ist es mir schnuppe.


 
Zum Glück nicht. Bzw. Je nachdem was du mit besser motorisiert meinst. Mein 333 PS S5 läuft mit Super95/ E10. So wie die meisten neuen Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2012)

"Brauchen" tut kein moderner Motor Super+. Durch die Klopfsensoren kann jederzeit auch anderer Kraftstoff getankt werden (Diesel natürlich nicht ) ohne das dem Motor etwas passiert. Allerdings wird ein auf eine höhere Oktanzahl ausgelegter Motor bei entsprechend "schlechterem" Kraftsoff etwas weniger Leistung (ob man das wirklich merkt sei mal dahingestellt, Luftdruckschwankungen verursachen z.T. deutlich größere Leistungsschwankungen) entwickeln und evtl. im Gegenzug mehr Sprit brauchen. Wie viel das im Einzelfall ist hängt sicher vom Motor ab und pauschalisieren lässt sich das nicht, aber ich kenne einige Fälle bei denen der Mehrverbrauch die Minderkosten des Kraftstoffs aufgebraucht hat bzw. man mit Super teurer unterwegs war. Das muss man dann halt ausprobieren wenn man mag.

Anders herum wird ein Motor dem Super genug ist bei Super+ ebenfalls nicht kaputt gehen, einen positiven Effekt darf man für gewöhnlich aber nicht erwarten. Anders als bei Motoröl bei dem die Verwendung eines Superleichtlaufsyntetiköl durchaus Motorschäden erzeugen kann, wenn der Motor dafür nicht ausgelegt ist, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Oktober 2012)

mmmh kam mir zumindest mal so vor, dass die alle dann Super+ haben wollen (müssen?)

Mazda 3 MPS
Golf VI GTI
Audi S3/RS3

naja ist ja auch egal. Wenn ich mich für ein Auto interessier ist mir die Spritsorte echt egal, da frag ich nur was der an Sprit haben muss und gut, solange das nicht 100+Oktan sind. Da ich das Super+ ja auch seid gut 4 Jahren tanke bin ich nichts anderes gewohnt. Das mit der Mehrleistung ist mir völlig egal und auch alles nur nach Kommastellenbereich. Schwankende Außentemps sind da sehr viel schneller bemwerkbar als irgend eine Spritsorte.

Mitleerweile geht die Richtung aber leider immer mehr nach Diesel. Naja nen großer Diesel (2,5-3,0) ist auch schön.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein 333 PS S5 läuft mit Super95/ E10. So wie die meisten neuen Fahrzeuge.



Ist das jetzt auch ein Komfortmotor?


----------



## Riverna (10. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nein, es muss kein Golf sein. Bin offen für anderes
> 
> Ja die VTEC Motoren klingen auch echt geil *sabber* Nur sind die noch teurer, oder?



Die Motoren ansich sind nicht so teuer, für den Preis den ich für meinem SR20VE bezahlt habe hätte ich auch einen B18 bekommen. Aber gute und nicht runter gerittene Hondas mit dem B16/B18 Motor sprich Civic EG6 oder Integra Type-R bekommt man leider nicht mehr ganz so günstig. Gerade die Integras gehen erst bei 6000 - 7000Euro los wenn man etwas mit Substanz haben will. Mir persönlich gefällt auch der Klang von diversen Reihen 4 Zylinder Motoren, kann schon einiges rausgeholt werden. Wird natürlich nie klingen wie ein V6 oder V8.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt auch ein Komfortmotor?


 
Auf jeden Fall, der zieht so komfortabel durch, dass der Löwenanteil der "Drängler" ziemlich schnell in der Endlosigkeit des Rückspiegels verschwindet  .


----------



## 1821984 (10. Oktober 2012)

Gute Antwort

Naja aber wer ein Auto bedrängt wo S5 oder vergleichbar drauf steht, da muss man schon sehr optimistisch sein. Dafür ärger ich mal ganz gerne so große Diesel wie A6 2,5TDI oder BMW 530D (E39) weil die mir auch nicht wegfahren ganz im gegenteil, wenn die von hinten am drängeln sind, sind die aufnmal nicht mehr in der Lage mich zu überholen

Oder halt wie letztens so junge Hüpfer in ihren neuen Autos ala 1.4TFSI.

Dafür muss meiner bei den 140PS Dieselmotoren (2,0TDI?) ganz schön kämpfen und bekommt diese auch erst wenns an die 200km/h geht, vorher keine Chance.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja aber wer ein Auto bedrängt wo S5 oder vergleichbar drauf steht, da muss man schon sehr optimistisch sein.


 
Kürzlich hatte ich das zweifelhafte Vergnügen. Ich gemütlich mit 50 km/h Differenzgeschwindigkeit einen LKW am überholen, da rast mir ein Skoda Octavia fast in den Kofferraum, ich habe mein Überholmannöver lehrbuchmässig abgeschlossen und nachdem ich wieder rechts eingeordnet war, den Pinsel nach unten gedrückt. Damit habe ich mir einen Feid fürs Leben gemacht, da sein 2.0 TDi dann doch einen ticken langsamer beschleunigt als mein S5  .


----------



## CeresPK (10. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Mir ist der Klang bei nem Auto sehr wichtig, setzt eben beim Fahrspaß nochmal eins drauf....



Dann kauf dir nen Subaru, Porschi mit Boxermotor oder irgend ne V8 Klitsche.


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Für 4500€  Guter Witz 

@RIverna: 6-7000€ für nen VTEC sind mir beim ersten Auto glaube ich doch etwas zu viel.... Ich würde gern bei 4500€ bleiben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2012)

Hiermit hat man einen schönen 5 Zylinder Klang für relativ wenig Geld, aber auch hohe Betriebskosten 
Verbrauch liegt, schätze ich, so bei ca. 8-9L




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rN_1I2PUHs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (10. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt sicherlich auch Integras für den Preis, jedoch werden die dann auch nicht den besten Zustand haben. Ein Freund von mir verkauft gerade seinen 100NX GTi, Top Zustand, von der Fahrleistung her natürlich nicht auf dem Niveau eines Integras. Alternativ kann man auch einen Civic EG6 nehmen oder einen 200SX S13 wobei dieser im Unterhalt schon wieder recht teuer ist. Was sind überhaupt deine Kriterien? Also nach was suchst du speziell? Fahrer von einem NX, EG6, Integra usw kaufen sich das Auto in der Regel aus Überzeugung nicht weil sie es cool finden. Somit musst du für dich entscheiden ob du ein richtiger Fan von so alten Autos bist, oder ob du eben nur so einen besitzen willst. Weil kaufen ist das eine, unterhalten das andere. Ich bezahle z.B. für meinen NX im Jahr 1000Euro nur an Versicherung und Steuer, dazu kommt noch der Sprit und diverse Ersatzteile die Teilweise auf Porschepreis Niveau sind. Targadächer 1000Euro pro Seite oder die Türdichtungsgummis für knapp 500Euro pro Seite. 

Das hier ist der angesprochende GTi von meinem Bekannten/Freund Mike. 
Gebrauchtwagen: Nissan, 100, NX GTi, Benzin,


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hiermit hat man einen schönen 5 Zylinder Klang für relativ wenig Geld, aber auch hohe Betriebskosten
> Verbrauch liegt, schätze ich, so bei ca. 8-9L


 
Den 2.3l 20V fährt nen Kumpel von mir. Sind bei ihm eher 10-14l/100km Verbrauch . Wartungskosten sollten auch nicht unterschätzt werden.


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den 2.3l 20V fährt nen Kumpel von mir. Sind bei ihm eher 10-14l/100km Verbrauch . Wartungskosten sollten auch nicht unterschätzt werden.



Den hatte mein Vater mal vor vielen Jahren. Als irgendeine S Version.... Aber göttlicher Sound, das stimmt 

@Riverna: Naja als erstes Auto nicht unbedingt direkt einen Japaner, speziell wegen dem Unterhalt. Das kommt mal später )) Ich hätte eben gern ein sportlich ausgelegtes Vehikel in Golf Größe. Nicht allzu alt, So um 2000 rum. 
Wie gesagt ist mir der Sound wichtig, Teile sollten hier schon verfügbar sein, also nichts exotisches bei dem ich Wochen auf nen Fensterheber warten muss ^^ Leistungstechnisch nichts über 200PS.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Oktober 2012)

Peugeot 206 S16
2l 16V und 136PS
Gabs auch im CC

Mit Glück nen 206RC
Der hat fast den selben Motor wie der S16.
Allerdings ist der optimiert (z.B. schon nen Fächerkrümmer ab Werk) und hat damit 177PS
Ob der dann aber in dein Budget passt 

Nen Ibiza aus der Vorletzen Geneartion mit dem 1.8T Motor (FR oder Cupra)

Nen Fabia I RS (1.9l TDI)


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nen Fabia I RS (1.9l TDI)


 
Ob der ihm gut genug klingt ? Gehen tut der PD ja wie die Hölle - erst recht im Fabia ...


----------



## der_yappi (10. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ob der ihm gut genug klingt ? Gehen tut der PD ja wie die Hölle - erst recht im Fabia ...


 Den 1.9er TDI gibts auch im Ibi FR und im Cupra -> dort bis zu 160PS Serie...

Ich hab mal kurz via Autoscout24 gekuckt.
Im Bezug Peugeot 206 mit 136 - 177PS
Sowie Fabia I und Ibiza 6l (ab 130PS)
Dort gibts zig Fahrzeuge mit Höchstpreis 5k €
Allerdings mit zig Kilometern auf der Uhr


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Beim Diesel ists mir klar das der nicht klingt  Mit Chip wär mir das aber egal da der dann ja Drehmoment wie hölle hat  Wenn ich da nur an unseren Passat denke ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Beim Diesel ists mir klar das der nicht klingt  Mit Chip wär mir das aber egal da der dann ja Drehmoment wie hölle hat  Wenn ich da nur an unseren Passat denke ^^


 
Drehmoment ohne Drehzahl ist nur leider soviel wert wie Drehzahl ohne Drehmoment, insofern würde ich es nicht überbewerten....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den 2.3l 20V fährt nen Kumpel von mir. Sind bei ihm eher 10-14l/100km Verbrauch . Wartungskosten sollten auch nicht unterschätzt werden.


Guck mal im Spritmonitor, da gibt es einige, die den mit ca. 8l fahren


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Bergab?


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

Na, schon wer seine Beitragsrechnung für die Autoversicherung 2013 bekommen? Bei mir ists teuer geworden. What da ****?

Haftpflicht von 298,68 € auf 288,40 € gesunken ist ja noch ok, aber die Vollkasko ist von 774,05 € auf 807,10 € gestiegen. Bei 500 € Selbstbeteiligung.  Schätze mal, leider wird Versicherungswechsel nichts bringen. Die Rabattschlacht ist ja vorbei. Gehen wohl alle hoch. Werde trotzdem mal vergleichen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bergab?


 
Ich finde 8-9l für den Motor auch völlig normal. Andere Motoren mit ähnlichem Hubraum/Leistung verbrauchen da nicht weniger.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich zahl ab 2013 392€/Jahr. Bei wie viel Teil und Vollkasko stehen will ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

LOL. Mal gerade die anderen Versicherer gecheckt. Ich kann nicht wechseln, da ich für mich beim günstigsten Anbieter bin. Die nächst teurere wäre Asstel mit 872 € jährlich. Ich könnte jedoch meine jährliche Fahrleistung von 12000 km runtersetzen. Auf die 12000 komme ich nämlich keinesfalls.

EDIT: Grad ma mit 9000 km jährlich durchgerechnet. Macht bei Asstel 40 € weniger. Ganz supie! Was auch toll ist, bei der Haftplicht bringt der Sprung von SF 5 auf SF 6 genau nix! Bleibt alles bei 55%.


----------



## Falk (10. Oktober 2012)

Wir zahlen soweit ich mich erinnere ~730€ Vollkasko mit 300€ Selbstbeteiligung, freier Werkstattwahl und Rabattschutz - bei der HUK. 12.000km sind angegeben, die reichen auch.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

"Soweit du erinnerst", dass müssten dann aber die Beiträge für dieses Jahr sein. Mal abwarten. Die HUK müsste sich ja demnächst melden und die nächstjährigen Beiträge benennen. Kannst ja mal schreiben, ob die hochgegangen sind. 

Tja, das mit der Werkstattwahl ist ja auch so ein Witz bei meiner Versicherung (Admiral). Ich hab bei Check24 angegeben, dass ich freie Werkstattwahl möchte. Hab bei meinen Eltern zu hause in der Werkstatt nen Steinschlag in der Scheibe reppen lassen. Admiral zahlt aber nicht, weil ich ne Werkstatt von denen beauftragen hätte müssen. Steht in den AGBs. Soll ich mich jetzt mit Check24 streiten. Bei 68 € isses mir egal. Fraglich nur, was passiert, wenn ich nen größeren Schaden habe, da mein Kaufvertrag verbindlich vorschreibt, welche Werkstatt ich beauftragen muss, damit meine Garantie nicht über die Wupper geht.


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es bei Autos eigentlich mit hohen Kilometerständen aus? Sprich zwischen 150 und 200k?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2012)

Bis jetzt sind bei allen Autos die ich mit um die 200tkm kenne eher die Karossen als der Motor verreckt. Sprichs du  denn von neueren Autos oder von älteren Baujahren ? Weil da gibt es ja zu fast jedem Modell erfahrungen.

.
.
.

So heute mal Scheiben und Beläge vorne gewechselt. Sah für mich stark so aus als ob das noch der erste Satz war bei rund 91tkm  Scheiben und Beläge an der Verschleißgrenze aber nichts gefährliches.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Oktober 2012)

Über 150tkm würde ich kein Auto kaufen. Je nach pflege kann es natürlich variieren trotzdem würde ich mich in einem Auto mit annähernd 200tkm nicht wohlfühlen können.


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Speziell der 4er Golf. Karosse dürfte da ja nichts sein, ist ja Verzinkt?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2012)

Verzinkt is natürlich gut, aber an den Türen etc. *kann* auch rost sein. Dann muss man halt schauen. Klar gibt es aber auch Autos mit der Laufleistung die relativ gut fahren.

Mit fahren meine ich auch fahren und nicht den Luxus âla neuwagen.


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

In meinem Budget gibts wirklich schöne 4er, viele auch von Autohäusern mit Scheckheft. Meistens aber 120k Kilometer aufwärts.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir ist die Schmerzgrenze schon bei max 60k Kilometern


----------



## nfsgame (10. Oktober 2012)

Meiner hat 133k km runter (mit 127k Ende Mai gekauft). Bis auf das typische VW-Benzinerproblem mit verreckten Einzelzündspulen rennt der 1a .


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Kommt denke ich auch auf Vorbesitzer und Nutzung an. Rentner -> Gut  Außer er kann nicht fahren, dann schlecht....

Wer war bei dir der Vorbesitzer?


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab meinen damalas mit 59.000km gekauft und im Brief war ein älterer Herr Geburtsjahr 1938 wenn ich mich recht entsinne xD


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Was faährst du denn? Bist du der mit dem Uber Clio? Ich kenne euch hier alle nicht, kenne mich nur im LT aus


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2012)

Meiner hatte im April 2011 ca. 162tkm drauf, das war als ich ihn gekauft habe.

Jetzt hat er 170tkm drauf.
Fährt trotzdem sehr gut, aber die Stoßdämpfer mussten gewechselt werden, das war bisher das einzige was war.


----------



## roadgecko (10. Oktober 2012)

Ne der Clio ist nicht von mir. Mein erster ist ein Focus MK1.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2012)

Meinen hab ich mit ca. 24k gekauft, nun hat er knapp 35k drauf.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

Der Clio bin ich.


----------



## Klutten (10. Oktober 2012)

...und ich die Pommes ...äh ne, der mit dem 5er. 

@ Topic
Alte Autos müssen nicht schlecht sein, man muss sie sich nur genau ansehen. Wenn man dann noch einen ehrlichen, älteren Verkäufer hat, der quasi die komplette Historie im Aktenordner gehortet hat, kann schon nicht mehr allzu viel passieren.


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...und ich die Pommes ...


 

Lag mir auf der Zunge!


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich die Pommes ...äh ne, der mit dem 5er.
> 
> @ Topic
> Alte Autos müssen nicht schlecht sein, man muss sie sich nur genau ansehen. Wenn man dann noch einen ehrlichen, älteren Verkäufer hat, der quasi die komplette Historie im Aktenordner gehortet hat, kann schon nicht mehr allzu viel passieren.



Imbissbudendeutsch ftw  

Geht das Chippen eines TDIs eigentlich arg auf die Haltbarkeit?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2012)

Die Modelle von "älteren Herren" die ich beim letzten Kauf so gesehen hatte waren auch was die Innenausstattung an geht eher Altherrenkutschen.
Also wieder von ner Frau deren Mann zu viel Geld verdient gekauft. Passiert halt wenn man "Frauenautos" fährt .


----------



## Klutten (10. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Geht das Chippen eines TDIs eigentlich arg auf die Haltbarkeit?


 
Wie immer eine Frage des Fahrstils und des Fahrprofils. Bis jetzt habe ich bezüglich Chiptuning im Bekanntenkreis nichts Negatives zu vermelden und da haben schon viele diese Art der Leistungssteigerung genutzt. Meine Mutter fährt ebenfalls ein seit 6 Jahren und knapp 60.000 km gechiptes A4 Cabrio mit 1.8T und hat bis jetzt nicht ein einziges Problem damit. Allerdings nutzt sie die Leistung auch nicht voll aus. Mit 205 PS und 320 NM Drehmoment ist das dicke Ding jetzt genau richtig motorisiert und verbraucht schlanke 7,2 Liter auf 100 km. Und wo wir gerade bei den Unkosten sind: Das Teil kostet Vollkasko + Steuern unter 400 Euro im Jahr. Ein wirklich günstiges Spaßmobil.


----------



## Riverna (10. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> @Riverna: Naja als erstes Auto nicht unbedingt direkt einen Japaner, speziell wegen dem Unterhalt. Das kommt mal später )) Ich hätte eben gern ein sportlich ausgelegtes Vehikel in Golf Größe. Nicht allzu alt, So um 2000 rum.
> Wie gesagt ist mir der Sound wichtig, Teile sollten hier schon verfügbar sein, also nichts exotisches bei dem ich Wochen auf nen Fensterheber warten muss ^^ Leistungstechnisch nichts über 200PS.


 
Nicht alle Japaner sind im Unterhalt teuer, gerade die Hondas sind dadurch das sie die VW´s aus Fernost sind relativ günstig. Ich persönlich finde das ein Honda Civic EJ9 ein sehr schönes Erstauto ist. Mit seinen 90PS ist er kein Rennwagen aber er reicht absolut aus. Optisch sieht er auch recht ansprechend aus, hat die nötigen Sicherheitstandards die man als Fahranfänger haben sollte und ist sowohl im Unterhalt als auch in der Anschaffung recht preiswert. Klingt eigentlich genau nach deinen Vorstellungen... ausser das der 1.4L Motor eben nicht sonderlich gut klingt. Klar mit einer SPS Anlage oder einem Magnaflow kann man noch etwas raus holen, aber an einen 2L Sauger oder gar einen R6 und höher wirst du mit keiner Auspuffanlage der Welt ran kommen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte ja auch zum 18. den alten Mercedes meines Opas bekommen...
Blöd ist dann nur, dass der Wagen dann ca 15J älter ist als ich...
Hat momentan ca 350t km drauf, viel wird da nicht mehr dazu kommen...
Ist halt top gepflegt, alle Rechnungen noch da, nur die Zylinderkopfdichtungen müssten mal wieder gewechselt werden 
MfG


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2012)

Ein Saugdiesel? Dann macht der auch noch mal 350tkm  .


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Oktober 2012)

Saugdiesel? EIn Kumpel hatte mal nen alten 200D mit Automat... Solche Autos definieren den Begriff Lethargie völlig neu!

Ist aber auch ein Erlebnis so ein Auto! Problem wird sein, dass so ein alter Bock vermutlich keine grüne Umweltplakette bekommen kann und damit in vielen Städten gar nicht fahren darf. Je nachdem wo man wohnt oder mal hin will ist das ein Argument!


----------



## 1821984 (11. Oktober 2012)

Alte Autos bzw. mit vielen Km kann man nicht pauschal nachsagen das sie im schlechten Zustand sind bzw. nicht mehr lange halten.

Je nachdem wie der Wartungszustand ist von der Technik. Für mich kann ich z.B sagen, dass mich das Äußere meines Autos immer weniger interessiert. Kleine Lackschäden sind leider vorhanden aber ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr dazu aufraffen die nötigen 300-500€ dafür auszugeben nur damit hier nen Kratzer und dort die Haube neu lackiert ist. Dafür warte ich bei technischen Verschleiß nicht lange. Wenn ein Lager defekt ist muss es halt neu und das möglichst bald. Wenn Reifen fertig sind dann müssen die neu. Und wenn die dritte Bremsleuchte 80€ kostet dann muss das halt sein.

Dafür fahr ich das Auto auch nicht immer zimperlich. Regelmäßige Ölwechsel ink. Filter (Klima, Luft, Öl) gehören jedes Jahr zum festen Programm. Jedes jahr wird dazu noch irgendwas anderes gewechselt. Ob Zündkerzen, Bremsflüssigkeit oder sonstwas denk ich mir immer spontan aus wie es grad am besten wär. Nächstes Jahr denke ich sollte der Kraftstofffilter mal neu. Man kann es einem Auto leider nicht ansehen, welchen Wartungszustand es hat. Er ist vielleicht nicht mehr der schönste aber für seine 13 Jahre ist er in einem sehr guten technischen Zustand.

Für mich steht aber fest, dass wenn ein altes Auto strahlt als wenn es gestern erst vom Band gelaufen ist, wo möglich noch ne Motorwäsche bekommen hat, da muss man immer aufpassen. Auch Autos mit neuem TÜV sind immer solche Sachen.

Hab da schon Autos gesehen, die grad ne Woche TÜV hatten aber die Reifen waren (nicht übertrieben) Glatze oder die komplette Vorderachse war ausgeschlagen bis hin zu undichten Lenkgetrieben usw.. Da muss man sich über die Wertigkeit einer neuen Plakette keine gedanken mehr machen.

Also immer mit einer gesunden Skepsis ein Auto kaufen und wenn einem was nicht geheuer ist dann lieber weiter schauen. Grad beim Privatkauf ist immer Vorsicht geboten. Man sieht es den Leuten nciht an, ob sie dich über Ohr hauen wollen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Grad beim Privatkauf ist immer Vorsicht geboten. Man sieht es den Leuten nciht an, ob sie dich über Ohr hauen wollen.


Und beim Händler kann man sich gleich darauf verlassen dass dem so ist .


----------



## 1821984 (11. Oktober 2012)

Naja beim Händler kann man sich wenigstens noch halbwegs gegen währen. Ein Händler will einfach nur Geld verdienen aber eine Privatperson will u.U einfach nur eine Schrottgurke zu Geld machen. 
Zumindest stehen die Chancen beim Händler besser ein vernünftiges Auto zubekommen. Ob es das Geld dann wert ist ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## totovo (11. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und beim Händler kann man sich gleich darauf verlassen dass dem so ist .


 
Das sowieso 
Unser Auto hatte laut Aushang alle mögliche Ausstattung die es aber gar nicht besitzt^^

Das ist uns aber erst aufgefallen, als wir die ganzen Funktionen mal testen wollten  die waren einfach nicht da 

naja, im Nachhinein 2000€ in Form von Gutscheinen bekommen und noch mal 100€ weil die uns versichert hatten, dass der Passat Longlife hat, hat er aber nicht, da Erdgas 

Also voll veräppelt vom Autohaus


----------



## 1821984 (11. Oktober 2012)

Sowas leg ich einfach mal unter völlige Fehlinfo seitens des Händlers. Das ist aber was anderes als ein Auto das technisch KO ist!!! Genau das mein ich. Nicht irgnedwelche Ausstattungslinien die es nicht gibt oder solche Sachen sondern den technischen Zustand und der ist doch entscheidend bei einem Auto oder nicht?

Was interessiert mich ein sauberer Motor (Motorwäsche) wenn ich dann nicht erkennen kann ob er wirklich trocken ist oder überall sift? Beim Kauf will ich keine glänzenden Motoren haben sondern sehen wie es wirklich ist.


----------



## totovo (11. Oktober 2012)

würd ich aber trotzdem unter "übers Ohr hauen wollen" zählen 

Aber du hast natürlich recht!


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei Händlern denke ich immer an einen Volvo mit Unwucht an der Vorderachse(wie kann man sowas überhaupt zur Testfahrt rausgeben) und einen "rostfreien" Mini wo die Batterie kurz davor war auf der Straße zu landen.

Betrug ist auch bei Privatverkäufern anfechtbar und in der Regel wissen die wenigstens was für ein Auto sie verkaufen. Halbwegs auskennen muss man sich beim Gebrauchtkauf halt immer.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja leider kann man sich ja mitleerweil schon richtig freuen, wenn ein Autokauf reibungslos klappt und das Auto auch noch hält was es verspricht. Kommt immer seltener vor beim Gebrauchtkauf


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber auch ein Erlebnis so ein Auto! Problem wird sein, dass so ein alter Bock vermutlich keine grüne Umweltplakette bekommen kann und damit in vielen Städten gar nicht fahren darf. Je nachdem wo man wohnt oder mal hin will ist das ein Argument!



Kein Problem, wenn er ein H-Kennzeichen hätte.


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2012)

Nicht jedes Auto ist es würdig, nach 30 Jahren ein H-Kennzeichen zu erhalten. Abgesehen von Originalität, Zustand und würdiger Werterhaltung gilt es vorrangig das automobile Kulturgut zu wahren - und da sind manche 30-jährige einfach nur alte Autos, nicht aber ein Oldtimer in diesem Sinne.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2012)

Mag ja sein. Unabhängig davon, mit H-Kennzeichen darf man in die Umweltzonen.


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2012)

Bekommen trotzdem in der Regel ein H-Kennzeichen wenn sie von der Substanz gut dastehen. Wenn ich sehe was hier für Kisten mit H-Kennzeichen rumfahren... 

Ich persönlich achte mittlerweile bei jedem egal ob Freund, Privatverkäufer oder Händler penible genau drauf was ich kaufe, das man von Privatpersonen gerne mal beschissen wird und von Gebrauchtwagenhändlern erst recht ist klar... als ich jedoch Anfang des Jahres Zeuge wurde wie zwei "Freunde" sich gegenseitig bescheißen bzw der eine den anderen ist mir klar geworden das man eigentlich NIEMANDEM blind vertrauen sollte. Das fing an das irgendwelche Rostlöcher mit Kleber zugeschmiert wurden, hinterm Amaturenbrett lose Plus-Kabel rumflogen, Versprechungen wie "Die Papiere von den Tuningteilen schicke ich dir nach" nicht eingehalten wurden usw und sofort. Die "Freundschaft" zwischen uns dreien bestand schon an die 5 Jahre, mein Kumpel hat im Grunde einen haufen Schotter für eine Schrottkiste bezahlt und ist dank des deutschen Recht nun der Depp... da man beim Privatverkauf dem Verkäufer nachweisen muss das er diese Mängel absichtlich verschwiegen hat. Meiner Meinung nach fast unmöglich... also vertraue niemandem blind, auch wenn er ein vermeidlicher Freund ist. Manchmal lernt man aus Fehlern und muss diese auch teuer bezahlen...


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mag ja sein. Unabhängig davon, mit H-Kennzeichen darf man in die Umweltzonen.


 


Riverna schrieb:


> Bekommen trotzdem in der Regel ein H-Kennzeichen wenn sie von der Substanz gut dastehen. Wenn ich sehe was hier für Kisten mit H-Kennzeichen rumfahren...


 
Das stimmt natürlich, aber es gibt seit ein paar Monaten neue Richtlinien für den §23 StVZO und die werden sukzessive umgesetzt - sprich, es kann einem Halter mit H-Kennzeichen dieses wieder aberkannt werden, wenn er alle 2 Jahre zur HU fährt und der Zustand nicht mehr dem rechtlich vorgegebenen entsprucht. Das war zwar schon so, aber die Vorgaben haben sich etwas geändert. Wie das in der Praxis abläuft, ist sicher von Fall zu Fall verschieden, aber auch die Offiziellen (Polizei) werden darauf geschult werden um von Seiten einer Behörde auch im Nachhinein einzugreifen.


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde die Richtlinien für H-Kennzeichen sollten noch strenger sein. Personlich verbinde ich ein H-Kennzeichen mit einem besonderen Fahrzeug, ein Auto das Kultstatus hat und eben den Wiedererhaltungswert für die Nachwelt. Das sind Fahrzeuge wie Käfer, 2CV, alte Benz usw aber kein E36, 100NX oder Opel Calibra (wenn sie mal in das alter kommen). Natürlich ist diese Sichtweise anders, Leute die mit diesen Autos ausgewachsen sind verbinden natürlich auch mit solchen Autos eine Historische-Vergangenheit. Ich kann zum Beispiel nicht verstehen wieso ein oller Ford Transit Kastenwagen ein H-Kennzeichen bekommt, für mich ist das einfach ein alter Koffer. Wenn ich hingegen eine Ente sehe bekomme ich immer ein Grinsen ins Gesicht... wo wir beim Thema 2cv sind diese hier habe ich vor ziemlich genau 2 Jahren wieder aufgebaut  Ich hatte schon einige Fahrzeuge mit H-Kennzeichen, z.B. die Ente, einen Ford Granada B, einen Alfa Guila, Peugeot 504L und Skoda Ocativa Super. Mein erstes Auto wäre auch bald ein Oldtimer, es war ein Pontiac Fier0 4ms glaub BJ 85... ach ist das schon lange her.


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2012)

So, Reifenwechsel eine Woche nach hinten verschoben: in einem der Winterreifen steckt ein Nagel, und der Reifenhändler hat das passende Modell nicht da und muss erst einen bestellen (da die Reifen praktisch neu sind geht das). Alles in Allem (mit Umziehen) 200€ extra. Kommt halt davon wenn man auch im Winter 240km/h fahren können will. Bin ich gerade etwas genervt von, ist aber erst beim Wuchten aufgefallen, und reparieren ist natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2012)

@Falk: Glaub mir: Beim passenden Format kann das auch mit 180er Index spielend auf die Kosten raus laufen. Dumm gelaufen wenn der Reifen halt erst einen Winter drauf hatte und der Nagel ihn zum Totalschaden deklariert *grmlm*.


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich weiß - gute Reifen kosten halt etwas. Und alle vier tauschen seh ich nun mal gar nicht ein (was auch nicht nötig ist). Mich langweilt eher, dass ich dann nächste Woche noch mal hin muss  Aber an Reifen sparen will ich auch nicht...


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2012)

Warum kann man nicht reparieren? Hatte vor nem 3/4 Jahr auch nen Nagel in der Lauffläche. Wurde repariert und ich hab keinen neuen Reifen gebraucht. Wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2012)

Lauffläche ist möglich, aber es gibt eine "Todeszone" zur Flanke des Reifens hin - dann darf aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mehr repariert werden.


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde die Richtlinien für H-Kennzeichen sollten noch strenger sein. ... Natürlich ist diese Sichtweise anders, Leute die mit diesen Autos ausgewachsen sind verbinden natürlich auch mit solchen Autos eine Historische-Vergangenheit. ...


 
Du siehst das aber genau richtig. Schwer ist es immer, den Erhaltungswert für die Nachwelt einzuschätzen, aber am Beispiel Golf ist es ja leicht nachzuvollziehen. Ein Golf I von 1980 ist ein Auto mit wirklichem Kult-Wert. Das sagen wir heute, ~30 Jahre später und mit dem Wissen, wie unsere aktuellen Fahrzeuge aussehen. Niemand kann daher sagen, wie das in 30 Jahren (wir sprechen vom Jahr 2040!!!) beim Golf VI sein wird. Ich vermute aber ähnlich dem Golf I. Da wird auch der Golf VI ein unfassbar veraltetes Fahrzeug sein, gemessen am aktuellen Standard.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2012)

@MC Zonk : Scho klar. Aber er hatte ja nur geschrieben, dass er nen Nagel im Reifen hatte. Kann ja auch Lauffläche gewesen sein.


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> @MC Zonk : Scho klar. Aber er hatte ja nur geschrieben, dass er nen Nagel im Reifen hatte. Kann ja auch Lauffläche gewesen sein.


 
Ist eher ein Stahlstift, ca. 5mm Durchmesser. Zwar auf der Lauffläche, aber eben durch. Haben mir zwar angeboten, das zu reparieren, aber auch gemeint: bei dem Gewicht vom Wagen, dem Traglastindex (92) der Reifen und dem Geschwindigkeits-Index (V, bis 240km/h) sollten sie dann aufpassen. Da ich da keine Experimente mache wird er eben getauscht.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kennt Ihr das Gefühl, wenn Ihr mal schneller unterwegs seit, weil die Zeit, weil was dazwischen kam mal etwas knapper wird, und dann hinter dir ein Auto, welches man vorhin mal mit 120km/h, gute 500m vor einer Kurve überholte, mit blinkend, blauen Lichtern hinter der Windschutzscheibe näher kommt?


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das Gefühl, wenn Ihr mal schneller unterwegs seit, weil die Zeit, weil was dazwischen kam mal etwas knapper wird, und dann hinter dir ein Auto näher kommt, welches man vorhin mal mit 120km/h überholte, mit blinkend, blauen Lichtern hinter der Windschutzscheibe?


 
Naja, geht man halt bei nächster Gelegenheit rechts rüber und lässt die Rennleitung durch. Sehe ich jetzt nichts besonderes drin.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hast dir den Satz mal genau durchgelesen?

Wen´s nur so schön gewesen wäre.


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2012)

Die Frage ist nur ob die vorbei wollen, oder den Fahrer, der mal wieder etwas zügiger unterwegs war, freundlich rechts ran winken.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Oktober 2012)

35€ fürs Überholen + 35€ fürs zu schnelle Fahren. Da sagte ich auch nicht nein.

Es hätte ja einmal nur ein normales, gekennzeichnetes, Auto sein können aber nein. Nachher fuhr ihc ja eh wieder meine 110km/h.  Blöd wenn man dann noch in den Rückspiegel schaust, und siehst, wie der den Wagen, den man als 2tes Überholte, überholt und näher kommt. Die Alternative wäre halt rechts abbiegen, und Rally fahren gewesen, aber auf den Brief hätte man dann sicher keine Lust. 

War eine nette schöne lange gerade und man hatte eine gute Aussicht. 

Da fährst vom Dorf raus, bist schneller unterwegs, und im nächsten Dorf darfst mal anhalten.


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte ihr redet von Autobahn...wer kann denn ahnen, dass ihr 120 auf der Landstraße fahrt, tztz...


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wer war bei dir der Vorbesitzer?


 
Bei mir?

Ein gelernter Kfz-Mechatroniker, der den Golf knapp drei oder vier Jahre vorher gekauft hat, aber letzten Endes nur eins gefahren ist, weil er ein größeres Auto brauchte und sich nen Passat geholt hat. Erstbesitzer war ein Rentner, der feinsäuberlich sämtliche Papiere/Rechnungen etc aufbewahrt hat. Habe vom ersten Ölwechsel an bis zum Zahnriemenwechsel pünktlich zum Intervall alles hier lückenlos liegen (auch der neue Kotflügel, bei dem wohl mal nen Blumenkübel böse war ). Und als ich ihn mir angeschaut hab stand er in ner Halle mit Hebebühne, also konnte ich (beziehungsweise mein Dad...) mir alles genau ansehen. Schön gepflegt, keine Motorwäsche. Also ich denke (auch nach nun rund 6000-7000km), dass ich da nichts falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr das Gefühl, wenn Ihr mal schneller unterwegs seit, weil die Zeit, weil was dazwischen kam mal etwas knapper wird, und dann hinter dir ein Auto, welches man vorhin mal mit 120km/h, gute 500m vor einer Kurve überholte, mit blinkend, blauen Lichtern hinter der Windschutzscheibe näher kommt?



Nein eigentlich nicht, da ich auf der Landstraße nur Nachts mal schneller als 100km/h fahre. Aber mir ist es auf der Autobahn schon passiert, jedoch habe ich zu spät bemerkt das sie mich meinten und habe sie damals dann erstmal wieder aufschließen lassen. Die dachten bestimmt ich will abhauen... 



Klutten schrieb:


> Du siehst das aber genau richtig. Schwer ist es immer, den Erhaltungswert für die Nachwelt einzuschätzen, aber am Beispiel Golf ist es ja leicht nachzuvollziehen. Ein Golf I von 1980 ist ein Auto mit wirklichem Kult-Wert. Das sagen wir heute, ~30 Jahre später und mit dem Wissen, wie unsere aktuellen Fahrzeuge aussehen. Niemand kann daher sagen, wie das in 30 Jahren (wir sprechen vom Jahr 2040!!!) beim Golf VI sein wird. Ich vermute aber ähnlich dem Golf I. Da wird auch der Golf VI ein unfassbar veraltetes Fahrzeug sein, gemessen am aktuellen Standard.



Das ist schon richtig die jugend von heute wird in 15Jahren sich auch eher einen E36 als Oldtimer holen wie eine Ente oder einen Käfer. Ansich hatte ich nie eine Bindung zum Käfer oder der Ente, weder meine Eltern noch irgendwelche anderen Verwandten hatten so ein Fahrzeug, trotzdem gehören die einfach zur mich zu meiner Jugend. Auch wenn 1984 die Käfter und Enten nicht mehr so häufig anzutreffen waren. Mir gefallen die alten Autos sehr gut, bin eigentlich ein absoluter VW Hater aber ein Erdbeerkörpchen ist genial oder ein Ascona A und B... oder oder oder. Leider gibt es viel zu wenige Oldtimer hier in der Region. 

Ich find trotzdem das es einige Modelle gibt die es nicht würdig wären ein "echter" Oldtimer zu sein. Auch wenn ich meinen 100NX sehr liebe, für mich wird das nie ein seltenes Objekt werden wo ich behaupten kann das man ihn für die Nachwelt erhalten muss. Genau so kann ich persönlich auf Golf 3, Opel Corsa, Astra und Co verzichten. Aber das ist Ansichtssache, gibt bestimmt Leute die einen NX als Oldtimer empfinden würden oder einen Opel Calibra. 

Sind doch schon eine Oldtimer die ich hatte, waren bis auf den DAF eigentlich auch alle in recht gutem Zustand. Den Daf habe ich aber aufgrund des Zustandes nie fertig gemacht und ihn dann einfach geschlachtet... hat ganze 2 Stunden gedauert da war der komplette Koffer leer


----------



## Zoon (11. Oktober 2012)

Manche von den "Kollegen" provozieren es auch wenn die bei erlaubten 100 mit 85 dahingurken 

Btw. hab gestern mal wieder nen originalen gepflegten Calibra Turbo gesehen, Fahrer bekam von mir auch einen


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich find trotzdem das es einige Modelle gibt die es nicht würdig wären ein "echter" Oldtimer zu sein. Auch wenn ich meinen 100NX sehr liebe, für mich wird das nie ein seltenes Objekt werden wo ich behaupten kann das man ihn für die Nachwelt erhalten muss. Genau so kann ich persönlich auf Golf 3, Opel Corsa, Astra und Co verzichten. Aber das ist Ansichtssache, gibt bestimmt Leute die einen NX als Oldtimer empfinden würden oder einen Opel Calibra.


Es geht eben darum die Geschichte zu erhalten. Deine NX wären schon wegen den ganzen Umbauten keine Kandidaten.
Ich finde es jedenfalls gut dass man in Deutschland auch Kleinwagen etc. mit vergleichsweise geringem Aufwand zum offiziellen Oldtimer machen kann. So der Wagen halt möglichst original und in wirklich gutem Zustand ist.

 In Spanien kostet alleine das Gutachten 2t€. Wenn man die Wahl zwischen dem oder Tüv alles halbe Jahr hat überlegt man sich dann doch zweimal ob man den Kleinen halten will.


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine den NX generell, dass meiner nie ein H-Kennzeichen bekommt steht ausser Frage. Denn ich finde das Autos wie der NX eben einfach nur alte Autos sind und nie einen historischen Wert haben werden, Emotional mag sein. Für die Nachwelt als eine Art Mobilkunst? Kein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir den Performance ESD für meinen 1er gegönnt. Mal gucken wann er kommt


----------



## SamsonRade (11. Oktober 2012)

Sehr gut. Nur zu empfehlen das Teil. 

Hab ihn auch auf meinem 130i.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo leute, habe vor 2 tagen diesen schlach im motorraum gefunden, wisst ihr was das für ein schlauch ist?
Auto ist ein vw golf 4 1.6 SR


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

Ein Größenvergleich wäre nicht schlecht . Sieht aber aus wie irgendein (Unter-)druckschlauch. Merkst du irgendwas in Richtung erhöhter Verbrauch und/oder schwächeren Durchzug? Oder läuft er unruhiger?


----------



## >ExX< (11. Oktober 2012)

Hier der größenvergleich, habe bisher keinen unterschied gespürt, laut BC auch alles noch normal


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnt mir sowas von in den Arsch treten, nicht wegen des Wetters, oder der Zeit, sondern wegen allem Scheiß! 

Hat ja wiedermal sein müssen...


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hier der größenvergleich, habe bisher keinen unterschied gespürt, laut BC auch alles noch normal


 
Ich gehe morgen mal bei mir unter der Haube auf Suche . Ein Hoch auf die VW-Teilepolitik  . Wo hast du ihn denn gefunden - also die grobe Richtung?


----------



## >ExX< (11. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich gehe morgen mal bei mir unter der Haube auf Suche . Ein Hoch auf die VW-Teilepolitik  . Wo hast du ihn denn gefunden - also die grobe Richtung?


 
Ehrlich gesagt hab nicht ich ihn gefunden, sondern der Mechaniker der bei meinem Auto die Batterie gewechselt hat 
Der Schlauch war im oberen Motorraum mitte-rechts, wenn man vorm Auto steht.
Der Typ meinte es wäre eventuell von der Wischwasseranlage, aber die funktioniert einwandfrei
An den Innenwänden de Schlauchs scheint ein leichter Ol/Fett Film zu haften, aber nur minimal


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wir haben mal beim VW Golf IV vom Bruder den Schlauch an der Scheibenwischanlage gewechselt, und der sah genau so aus.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

Eine Funktions des Bremskraftverstärkers hast du aber noch, oder? Könnte der Unterdruckschlauch davon/dafür sein. Aber dann müsste man auch das "Gegenstück" (ne Tülle) sehen. Oder ganz simpel (aber unwahrscheinlich ): Eine "Batterieentlüftung"? Habe ich aber beim Golf noch nie gesehen, nur beim Motorad meines Dads mal.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Manche von den "Kollegen" provozieren es auch wenn die bei erlaubten 100 mit 85 dahingurken


Bei 100 handelt es sich um die HÖCHSTgeschwindigkeit, das heißt das keiner so schnell fahren muss!
 Und 15km/h machen auch wenig aus wenn man bedenkt wie viele Dörfer auf dem Land sind die man nur mit 50 durchfahren darf.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Oktober 2012)

Eine Batterieentlüftung glaube ich nicht, ist ja eh ne neue reingekommen 

ich versuche morgen nochmal ausgiebig die Wischwasser anlage aus, bis jetzt hat die normal funktioniert 

Also das Bremspedal lässt sich völlig normal treten, auch die Bremskraft hat sich nicht verändert


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann ist gut, fiel mir nur gerade so ein. Aber wie gesagt: Ich schaue morgen mal bei meinem Golf .


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein Mechaniker der einen losen Schlauch im Motorraum findet und ihn dem Kunden in die Hand drückt statt ihn wieder an zu bringen?


----------



## >ExX< (11. Oktober 2012)

Das ist gut, danke 

Ich war ja in keiner Werkstatt, sondern im örtlichen KfZ Zubehör Shop.
Deshalb ist es ein nicht selbstverständlicher Service, denn mehr als verkaufen hätte er nicht machen müssen 

Der hat die Haube aufgemacht, und 3 Sekunden später so: "Oh, was ist das denn?" 
Der Schlach lag die irgendwo einfach rum, der hing ja nicht irgendwo an einem Anschluss oder so


----------



## Mosed (12. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei 100 handelt es sich um die HÖCHSTgeschwindigkeit, das heißt das keiner so schnell fahren muss!



Verkehrsbehinderung muss trotzdem nicht sein. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Mindestgeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen für PKW auf 100 km/h gesetzt werden. Ich frage mich echt, was in den Köpfen von Leuten vorgeht, die bei normalem Wetter langsamer als die LKWs fahren (vermutlich gar nichts). Diese Trantüten behindern die LKWs, dadurch müssen diese überholen und schwups kommt es zu einem Engpass auf der Autobahn.
80 km/h auf einer trockenen Autobahn geht nunmal gar nicht. Und wer Angst hat auf einer Autobahn 90-100 km/h zu fahren sollte das Auto stehen lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich schon wieder Neuigkeiten zum VW Bluesport ? Wäre mal schön zu wissen ob, oder wann der gebaut wird


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal was von 2013 gelesen.

Tut schon gut, wen der Boardcomputer 6,5l/100km sagt. Bei nem Benziner.


----------



## Zoon (13. Oktober 2012)

Zum ominösen Schlauch beim Golf. Kann das ein Verbindungsteil zu nem  Ansaugresonator sein? Vermutlich vom Vorbesitzer mal rausgebaut und den  Schlauch  ... ja vergessen? 




Elementardrache schrieb:


> Verkehrsbehinderung muss trotzdem nicht sein.


 
naja ging eher darum das einige der "grünen Minna" bei schönwetter mit 85 auf Bundesstraße rumeiern und somit mal gerne Überholmanöver provozieren ....


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab schon vieles gesehen aber so eine verottete Karre wie der schwarze NX den ich geholt habe selten... an dem Eimer funktioniert rein gar nichts. Ein echtes Trauerspiel und dafür habe ich noch Geld bezahlt, normalerweise müsste ich etwas dafür bekommen.  Humor ist wenn man trotzdem drüber lachen kann


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon wieder Neuigkeiten zum VW Bluesport ? Wäre mal schön zu wissen ob, oder wann der gebaut wird


 Ich glaube ja immer noch nicht dass man einen TT Ersatz mit VW Emblem baut. Das macht Marktwirtschaftlich einfach keinen Sinn(andererseits hat man den Phaeton ja auch gebaut).


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja immer noch nicht dass man einen TT Ersatz mit VW Emblem baut. Das macht Marktwirtschaftlich einfach keinen Sinn(*andererseits hat man den Phaeton ja auch gebaut*).


 
Der wirtschaftlich auch ein totaler Flop war.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2012)

Deswegen ja "andererseits".
Als wenn das nicht vorher klar gewesen wäre.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2012)

Den wollte Piech aber unbedingt haben und es ist eigentlich auch mehr Bentley.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Oktober 2012)

Was ist an einem Phaeton bitte Bentley? Da liegen doch mehrere Welten dazwischen

@Riverna: Das ist wirklich böse, dann kann man fast durch die Karosserie ins Auto sehen... Was machst du mit der Möhre? Fahrbar ist die ja nicht wirklich


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Oktober 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Was ist an einem Phaeton bitte Bentley? Da liegen doch mehrere Welten dazwischen


 
Der Bentley Continental GT, Continental GTC und der Flying Spur bauen auf dem Phaeton auf. In der gläsernen Manufaktur die für den Phaeton gebaut wurde ist mittlerweile jedes 2. Fahrzeug ein Bentley.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja immer noch nicht dass man einen TT Ersatz mit VW Emblem baut.


 
Wobei der TT dann eher für die Kunden ist, die mehr ausgeben können/wollen.
Der TT 2.0TDi quattro kostet meine ich ca. 35000€.
Der Bluesport kostet ca. 10000€ weniger, bei etwas mehr Leistung und 245kg weniger Gewicht und setzt auf Mittelmotor u. Heckantrieb ( wird höchstwahrscheinlich eine Zusammenarbeit mit Porsche )
Sind also in meinen Augen 2 unterschiedliche Autos.
Wenn man so will, räubert auch ein Tiguan im Revier des Q3, ein Touareg im Revier von Q5/Q7 und ein Passat im Revier vom A4/A6


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2012)

Der Unterschied ist aber dass man in den Segmenten aus deinen Beispielen an sich deutlich mehr Fahrzeuge absetzt. Der Markt für Roadster ist dagegen winzig.

Vielleicht verkauft man ihn ja als neuen VW-Porsche 914, dem ist er erst recht ähnlich.


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2012)

Der Wagen wird sicher sein Segement erobern. Ein Bekannter ist absoluter TT-Fan und da redet man ja nun auch beim Bierchen viel über den Markt und die Preise. So über den Daumen scheint für viele TT-Käufer der Wagen erst im Bereich zwischen 20-25.000 Euro interessant zu werden - und da ist ja dann die Nische für den VW. Audi baut schöne Autos, die aber nicht unbedingt für jedermann erschwinglich sind - und da nicht jeder auf exakt eine Marke fixiert ist und einfach nur einen flotten (offenen) Flitzer zum Spaß haben möchte, der wird sich freuen, dass VW zukünftig etwas anbietet.


----------



## Zoon (13. Oktober 2012)

@ Riverna: das Teil ist doch wirklich Kernschrott und taugt nur zum Schlachten oder?


----------



## >ExX< (13. Oktober 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zum ominösen Schlauch beim Golf. Kann das ein Verbindungsteil zu nem  Ansaugresonator sein? Vermutlich vom Vorbesitzer mal rausgebaut und den  Schlauch  ... ja vergessen?



hm, der Ansaugresonator müsste dann oben beim Aunsaugrohr sein oder?
wofür ist ein Ansaugresonator überhaupt da?


----------



## riedochs (13. Oktober 2012)

Eine Bekannte die bei VW arbeitet lies beim letzten Stammtisch zwischen den Zeilen durchblicken das der BlueSport zu 99% nicht kommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte die bei VW arbeitet lies beim letzten Stammtisch zwischen den Zeilen durchblicken das der BlueSport zu 99% nicht kommt.


 
Das ist es ja immer, dieses ewige hin und her 
Mal heißt es er kommt, dann wieder er kommt nicht.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @Riverna: Das ist wirklich böse, dann kann man fast durch die Karosserie ins Auto sehen... Was machst du mit der Möhre? Fahrbar ist die ja nicht wirklich


 


Zoon schrieb:


> @ Riverna: das Teil ist doch wirklich Kernschrott und taugt nur zum Schlachten oder?


 
Der Wagen war von Anfang an nur als Ersatzteilspender gedacht, jedoch sind mehr Teile kaputt als man vorher gesehen hat. Viel übrig bleibt nicht... Motor und Getriebe, die Beifahrertür, die Nebelscheinwerfer, die Frontschürze mit GTi Ansatz, der komplette Innenraum sieht aus wie neu, die Winterreifen und dann wird es langsam auch schon schwierig. Gottsei dank hat der Koffer nur 300Euro gekostet, ein Schnäppchen war er nicht. Vorallem sah er in der Ebayauktion besser aus. Bin halt kein Mensch der sich da groß beschwert, ich hake es als Lehrgeld ab und kauf mir einfach einen weiteren zum Ausschlachten. 

PS: Man kann nicht fast durch die Karosserie in den Innenraum sehen... man kann es und das an mindestens 10 Stellen.  Dabei hat die Karosserie gerade mal 20.000 Kilometer mehr runter als mein Sommer NX, jedoch hat der ca 1% von dem Rost


----------



## Falk (13. Oktober 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> hm, der Ansaugresonator müsste dann oben beim Aunsaugrohr sein oder?
> wofür ist ein Ansaugresonator überhaupt da?



 Gibt die Möglichkeit bei einigen Motoren, das Ansaugrohr gegen eins ohne Abzweig zu tauschen. Bspw. beim 3.2L VR6, den gibt es mit und ohne. 

Sinn des Rohrs ist, das man im Fahrgastraum mehr vom Motor wahrnimmt.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Oktober 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Gibt die Möglichkeit bei einigen Motoren, das Ansaugrohr gegen eins ohne Abzweig zu tauschen. Bspw. beim 3.2L VR6, den gibt es mit und ohne.
> 
> Sinn des Rohrs ist, das man im Fahrgastraum mehr vom Motor wahrnimmt.


 
also ein völlig nutzloses Teil 

hab vor mehreren Wochen/Monaten mal nen anderes Ansaugrohr bekommen, weil der Abzweig, der die Öldämpfe in die Verbrennungskammer leitet, nen Riss hatte.
Aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann hatte das alte Ansaugrohr auch keinen Abzweig.

Naja, ich schau morgen mal ob ich was fiinde


----------



## Zoon (13. Oktober 2012)

Bei meine alten Suzuki Swift waren sogar 2 Resonatoren drin, einer direkt am Ansaugrohr an der Keilriemenabdeckung dran der andere Teil im Kotflügel (!) wo der Ansaugschlauch reinführte. Die Dinger sollten auch für gute Füllung bei bestimmten Drehzahlbereichen helfen. Heute in Zeiten von VTEC und Co sind die nur noch wegen Sound im Innenraum dran.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Oktober 2012)

Hat mein Golf das VTEC auch?

Btw. was sind das für Felgen?Volkswagen Golf 2.0 Highline als Limousine in Helmern


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2012)

Vtec haben ausschließlich Hondas. Eine Nockenverstellung hat dein Golf soweit ich weiß aber auch nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hat mein Golf das VTEC auch?



VTEC ist der Honda-Name für deren Nockenwellenverstellungssystem


----------



## Zoon (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sein Golf der 1.6 SR ist müsste der ein Schaltsaugrohr haben.


----------



## Klutten (13. Oktober 2012)

Was ja mittlerweile kein herausragendes Merkmal mehr ist als anno 1992 bei Honda. Bei BMW nennt sich das Vanos oder Doppelvanos, je nachdem ob nur die Einlass- oder auch Auslassseite verstellt werden kann.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2012)

Der Golf hatte sowas nicht. In der Klasse hats glaube ich nur der Alfa 147 (?) .


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der Golf hatte sowas nicht. In der Klasse hats glaube ich nur der Alfa 147 (?) .


 
Mehr oder weniger hat jeder Hersteller was vergleichbares im Sortiment. Mit der Ausnahme das nur Honda sich für sowas feiern lässt.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2012)

Blödsinn Vtec ist einfach die effektivste von allen Nockenwellenverstellung, dass hat mit Feiern gar nichts zu tun. Hauptsache mal wieder gegen einen nicht deutsche Hersteller trollen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Blödsinn Vtec ist einfach die effektivste von allen Nockenwellenverstellung, dass hat mit Feiern gar nichts zu tun. Hauptsache mal wieder gegen einen nicht deutsche Hersteller trollen...


 
Ist mir vollkommen Latte aus welchem Land der jeweilige Hersteller kommt der sowas bewirbt. Ist nichts besonderes und bringt auch nicht viel zählbares/ messbares.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2012)

Ist wie ich das mitbekommen habe sogar eher ein Bauteil, was kaum messbaren Vorteil bringt und dafür umso lieber kaputtgeht (hatte mich da mal schlau gemacht - bevor ich meinen Golf gekauft hab wollte ich eig nen 147 haben ).


----------



## Zoon (14. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger hat jeder Hersteller was vergleichbares im Sortiment. Mit der Ausnahme das nur Honda sich für sowas feiern lässt.


 
Ach ne und VW "rühmt" sich mit der Zylinderabschaltung beim 1.4er als  wurds erst gestern erfunden (und Fiat ist mit Multiair troztdem schon 2  Jahre voraus)...


----------



## totovo (14. Oktober 2012)

es lässt sich fast jeder Hersteller für irgendwas feiern, was er nicht selbst erfunden hat  

Apple hat auch nicht das Smartphone erfunden


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ach ne und VW "rühmt" sich mit der Zylinderabschaltung beim 1.4er als  wurds erst gestern erfunden (und Fiat ist mit Multiair troztdem schon 2  Jahre voraus)...


 
Den Eindruck habe ich weniger. Mir kommt es so vor als ob Audi so tut als obs auf deren Mist gewachsen wäre, dabei haben schon x Hersteller vorher gezeigt wie sinnlos es ist. Und da schließt sich der Kreis zum Vtec.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist mir vollkommen Latte aus welchem Land der jeweilige Hersteller kommt der sowas bewirbt. Ist nichts besonderes und *bringt auch nicht viel zählbares/ messbares*.


 
Da sieht man wie viel Ahnung... nämlich keine du über dieses Thema besitzt. Geh wieder mit dem Soundemulator von deinem Audi spielen, dass sind natürlich die wichtigen Erfindungen. Und nein dir ist es absolut nicht egal aus welchem Land sowas kommt, dass merkt man hier ständig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da sieht man wie viel Ahnung... nämlich keine du über dieses Thema besitzt.


 
Mir ist klar was es bringen soll, leider auch was es "bringt". Und genau das ist das Problem warum mich der marketing Gag nicht beeindruckt.
Ist aber trotzdem immer wieder schön zu sehen das Werbung funktioniert.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

So wirds sein...


----------



## watercooled (14. Oktober 2012)

Wer zieht hier über VTECs her? -.-


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Er weiß es halt nicht besser...
Das Vtec durch aus was bringt und das nicht zu knapp sieht man am Leistungsdiagramm von einem Freund. Wer jetzt immernoch behauptet eine Nockenwellenverstellung (insofern sie gut ist) bringt nichts, lebt in einer Traumwelt und kann die Erfindungen anderer Hersteller nicht akzeptieren. Ab dem Schaltzeitpunkt bringt Vtec/VVL/VVT-i/MIVEC das gleiche wie eine scharfe Nockenwelle, das können gerne mal 15PS sein. Natürlich sieht ein Audifahrer das komplett anders, den sein eigener Hersteller hat so etwas nicht im Programm... damit muss es etwas total überflüssig und nutzlos sein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Vtec durch aus was bringt und das nicht zu knapp sieht man am Leistungsdiagramm von einem Freund. Wer jetzt immernoch behauptet eine Nockenwellenverstellung (insofern sie gut ist) bringt nichts, lebt in einer Traumwelt und kann die Erfindungen anderer Hersteller nicht akzeptieren. Ab dem Schaltzeitpunkt bringt Vtec/VVL/VVT-i/MIVEC das gleiche wie eine scharfe Nockenwelle, *das können gerne mal 15PS sein*. Natürlich sieht ein Audifahrer das komplett anders, den sein eigener Hersteller hat so etwas nicht im Programm... damit muss es etwas total überflüssig und nutzlos sein.


 
Uiuiui. Bis zu 15 PS. Das ist ja der Wahsinn zu Zeiten in denen Literleistungen um die 150 PS für kleines Geld zu haben sind  .
Im übrigen habe ich keinen Hersteller, schön wärs, dann wäre ich verdammt reich. Aber falls du auf eine simple Nockenwellenverstellung anspielst die heißt bei Audi Valvelift.


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2012)

Gerade wenn man Honda als Beispiel nimmt ist Vtec ja nicht gleich Vtec. Anfang der 90er gab es zuerst die Vtec-Variante im 1.6er Civic mit 150 PS, welche ab ~4.000 1/min nochmals einen echten Schlag in den Nacken verursachte und dann für damalige Zeiten auch unheimlich gut abging. Mit einem Vtec-Versteller konnte man dann das Verstellen der Nockenwelle auf ~2.500 1/min absenken und daher schon ziemlich zügig unterwegs sein. Mitte der 90er folgten dann Modelle die das Vtec-Embleme, einst die Kennzeichnung wie in Deutschland das "GTI" drauf hatten, aber der Nutzen vollkommen in den Eco-Bereich abdriftete. Damit hat Honda damals auch Preise gewonnen, ich meine mit einem Spritverbrauch < 5l/100km. Man darf das alles halt nicht überbewerten, schließlich ist jede kleine technische Spielerei immer nur so gut, wie es das Gesamtpaket "Auto" hinterher rüberbringt.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Mit deiner Art zu Diskutieren disqualifizierst du dich ständig aufs neue selber. Das eine Nockenverstellung nicht soviel an Leistung bringt die ein Turbolader oder Kompressor ist jedem klar, trotzdem sind diese 15PS bei einem normalen 2L Saugmotor immerhin knapp 8% Mehrleistung, dies als "bringt auch nicht viel zählbares/ messbares" zu bezeichnen ist lächerlich. Immerhin recht es aus um eine ähnliche Literleistung zu erreichen wie dein toller Auto, nur das dieser dafür eine Aufladung braucht...

Aber eine Diskussion mit dir ist sinnbefreit, du bist viel zu verbohrt und andere Meinungen zu tolerieren. Darum mache ich es wieder so wie die letzten Monate auch und ignoriere dich...


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber eine Diskussion mit dir ist sinnbefreit, du bist viel zu verbohrt und andere Meinungen zu tolerieren. Darum mache ich es wieder so wie die letzten Monate auch und ignoriere dich...


 
Hach wäre ich nur so tollerant und offen wie du, vielleicht verstünde ich dann auch keine physikalichen Zusammenhänge und Werbung wäre meine Informationsquelle. Aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.....


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Wie immer keinerlei Fakten sondern nur lauwarmes Geschwätz... dann bring doch mal die physikalischen Zusammenhänge. Jetzt bin ich durchaus gespannt was nun kommt...


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie immer keinerlei Fakten sondern nur lauwarmes Geschwätz... dann bring doch mal die physikalischen Zusammenhänge. Jetzt bin ich durchaus gespannt was nun kommt...


 
Soll ich jetzt deine gefakten Drehomentwerte posten?
Wenn ich deine "technischen" Beiträge lese, dann entsteht der Eindruck, dass es vollkommen unklar ist wie Leistung im Verbrennungsmotor erzeugt wird. Ebenso scheint es unklar zu sein warum Drehmoment bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen oftmals in unterschiedlicher Menge generiert wird. Und da macht es wenig Sinn über Nockenwellenverstellungen zu sprechen, wenn es ohnehin unklar ist wie was funktioniert.
Hauptsache Made in Japan. Unabhängig ob etwas gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der Wagen wird sicher sein Segement erobern. Ein Bekannter ist absoluter TT-Fan und da redet man ja nun auch beim Bierchen viel über den Markt und die Preise. So über den Daumen scheint für viele TT-Käufer der Wagen erst im Bereich zwischen 20-25.000 Euro interessant zu werden - und da ist ja dann die Nische für den VW. Audi baut schöne Autos, die aber nicht unbedingt für jedermann erschwinglich sind - und da nicht jeder auf exakt eine Marke fixiert ist und einfach nur einen flotten (offenen) Flitzer zum Spaß haben möchte, der wird sich freuen, dass VW zukünftig etwas anbietet.


Ein TT ist aber auch nur bedingt mit einem Roadster mit Mittelmotor und Heckantrieb zu vergleichen. Von daher und wegen des Preises wir VW schon weit vorne sein. Außerdem ist die Konkurrenz durch andere Marken sehr überschaubar.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt deine gefakten Drehomentwerte posten?



Ich bitte drum ! Wolltest du das nicht schon des öfteren machen? Bisher kam nie etwas...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine "technischen" Beiträge lese, dann entsteht der Eindruck, dass es vollkommen unklar ist wie Leistung im Verbrennungsmotor erzeugt wird. Ebenso scheint es unklar zu sein warum Drehmoment bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen oftmals in unterschiedlicher Menge generiert wird. Und da macht es wenig Sinn über Nockenwellenverstellungen zu sprechen, wenn es ohnehin unklar ist wie was funktioniert.
> Hauptsache Made in Japan. Unabhängig ob etwas gut oder schlecht ist.



Das soll deine physikalischen Zusammenhänge sein? Ich hätte durchaus ein wenig mehr erwartet... Bin gerade ein wenig enttäuscht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bitte drum !


 
Vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Womit indirekt auch das Nichtverstehen von physikalischen Zusammenhängen beantwortet wäre.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Nein in der Tat an dieses Diagramm kann ich mich nicht erinnern, könnte daran liegen das es nicht von mir ist sondern eher von dir.
Bist du jetzt schon an diesem Punkt angekommen wo du anderen Leuten deine Diagramme unterjubeln musst um deine eigene Aussagen zu untermauern? Liefer mir doch nun bitte *MEINE *gefakten Drehmomentwerte und nicht irgendwelche Diagramme die *DU *dir aus dem Hut zauberst. Es ist jedoch schön das die Leute nun gerade sehen das du die wie ein Aal findest um aus dieser Situation wieder raus zu kommen. Das Thema Nockenwellenverstellung und seine "physikalischen Zusammenhänge" werden nun auch wieder von dir ignoriert... schade war auf eine Erklärung gespannt. Wird wahrscheinlich genau so wenig folgen wie die von dir groß angekündigten Drehmomentwerte die *ICH *gefakte habe. Darauf bestehe ich aber nun, ich will sie sehen... dürfte dir doch eigentlich nicht schwer fallen. Also her damit... 

Die von mir geposteten Diagramme waren diese hier, welche sich gar nicht so unterscheiden von deinem selbst gemalten:


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein in der Tat an dieses Diagramm kann ich mich nicht erinnern, könnte daran liegen das es nicht von mir ist sondern eher von dir.


 
Dein Gedächtniss muss irgendwelche Probleme haben, du gabst mir die Zahlen, ich habe sie in dem Diagramm damals umgesetzt. Und du hast die offensichtlich falschen Werte auch noch versucht zu rechtfertigen  .

Hier noch dein original Beitrag:


Riverna schrieb:


> Mit der Einschätzung liegst du recht gut, muss man dir lassen.
> 
> 2000U/Min = 50PS und 180nm
> 3000U/Min = 80PS und 185nm
> ...


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Dies ist nun dein Beweis? Ach komm das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein... ich hingegen habe gleich drei Beweise gepostet. Wo sind also nun meine gefakten Werte?


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man Honda als Beispiel nimmt ist Vtec ja nicht gleich Vtec. Anfang der 90er gab es zuerst die Vtec-Variante im 1.6er Civic mit 150 PS, welche ab ~4.000 1/min nochmals einen echten Schlag in den Nacken verursachte und dann für damalige Zeiten auch unheimlich gut abging.


Und im CRX. Geiles Coupe. 

Ich würde aber sagen, die schönste Form des Ur-VTEC ist die mit einem NSX außenrum. 

Bei den Turbo- und Downsizingmotoren geht es auch bei der Ventilverstellung vor allem um CO2 (und somit Verbrauch). Ich kenns ja selber von BMW, da hört man CO2 mittlerweile öfter in den Runden als Verbrauch oder Literleistung. Sportmodelle natürlich außen vor.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dies ist nun dein Beweis? Ach komm das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein... ich hingegen habe gleich drei Beweise gepostet. Wo sind also nun meine gefakten Werte?


 
Dein Beitrag:



Riverna schrieb:


> Mit der Einschätzung liegst du recht gut, muss man dir lassen.
> 
> 2000U/Min = 50PS und 180nm
> 3000U/Min = 80PS und 185nm
> ...



.::EDIT::.
Ergänzung :


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna, das Diagramm, dass IT gepostet hat kam von dir... Ist allerdings schon etwas her. Es mündete in einer hitzigen Diskussion - Stichwort Plateu-Entwicklung... Kann man eigentlich nicht so schnell vergessen  .


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Nun Vergleichst du meine geposteten Werte mit denen von den Diagrammen und entschuldigst schleunigst bei mir für dein Benehmen. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Riverna, das Diagramm, dass IT gepostet hat kam von dir... Ist allerdings schon etwas her. Es mündete in einer hitzigen Diskussion - Stichwort Plateu-Entwicklung... Kann man eigentlich nicht so schnell vergessen  .


 
Nein kam es nicht wie er gerade eben selber geschrieben hat...



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dein Gedächtniss muss irgendwelche Probleme haben, du gabst mir die Zahlen, *ich habe sie in dem Diagramm damals umgesetzt. *


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2012)

Dann kamen halt die Werte von dir, die Aussage bleibt die selbe. Habs gerade nochmal selber nachgelesen...


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich jemals etwas gegenteiliges behauptet? Im Gegenteil ich habe gerade eben 3 Diagramme gepostet welche meine Aussage bestätigen. Wo sind also meine gefakten Drehmomentwerte? Ich warte immer noch drauf, aber vielleicht hilft du IT bei der Suche.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Habe ich jemals etwas gegenteiliges behauptet? Im Gegenteil ich habe gerade eben 3 Diagramme gepostet welche meine Aussage bestätigen. Wo sind also meine gefakten Drehmomentwerte? Ich warte immer noch drauf, aber vielleicht hilft du IT bei der Suche.


 
*Du* gabst mir *gefakte Werte*! Was ist daran unklar ?????


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihrs jetz mal wieder?
Und ich les mir das alles auch noch durch 
MfG


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Fakt ist ich habe dir 3 Diagramme gepostet die meine Aussage bestätigen. Was ist dein Gegenargument, das suche ich immer noch vergebens. Desweiteren brauchst du nicht zu groß zu schreiben, dadurch wird deine Aussage auch nicht richtiger. Ich kann dir gerne noch 20 mal die Diagramme posten... du unterstellst also mir oder dem eigentlichen Poster der Diagramme das sie gefaket sind? Verstehe ich das richtig? Denn wenn ich meine geposteten Werte mit den Diagrammen vergleiche sehe ich eine Übereinstimmung. Bisher sehe ich keinen Beweis von dir das ich irgendwo etwas gefaket habe... ich geh nun Formel 1 schauen und schaue danach nochmal rein ob endlich ein Beweis für deine Unterstellung gekommen ist. 



Riverna schrieb:


> 2000U/Min = 50PS und 180nm
> 3000U/Min = 80PS und 185nm
> 4000U/Min = 100PS und 185nm
> 5000U/Min = 140PS und 200nm
> ...


 
Deckt sich mit den Diagrammen... wo sind die Werte also nun falsch? 

Desweiteren schuldest du mir immernoch eine Erklärung zum Thema Nockenwellenverstellung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> du unterstellst also mir oder dem eigentlichen Poster der Diagramme das sie gefaket sind? Verstehe ich das richtig?


 
Nein du verstehst es mal wieder *nicht* richtig.

Der Punkt ist:


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> *Du* gabst mir  *gefakte Werte*! Was ist daran unklar ?????


 
Und dann rechtfertigtest du die Werte noch, lies mal deine alten Postings durch  .


----------



## watercooled (14. Oktober 2012)

Och Leute bitte -.- Macht das auf eurer Pinnwand und nicht hier im Thread!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Och Leute bitte -.- Macht das auf eurer Pinnwand und nicht hier im Thread!


 
Ich find's eigentlich ganz unterhaltend


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2012)

Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## ich558 (14. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich find's eigentlich ganz unterhaltend


 
Ich auch


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Edit: 
Egal ich verkneif es mir jetzt einfach, werde wohl nie eine Antwort auf meine Fragen bekommen. Belasse ich es einfach dabei...


----------



## 1821984 (14. Oktober 2012)

schon sehr interessant hier wieder.

Bin gespannt was da noch kommt?

Ich stecke ein wenig im Zwiespalt mit mir selbst.
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, in was man besser investiert? Zur Auswahl steht einmal der 

Mazda 6 (Jahreswagen) als min. 163PS Diesel und fast Vollausstattung mit ca. 20-50.000km auf der Uhr oder für gleiches Geld einen
BMW 525D (E61 ab Facelift (2007)) mit ca. 100.000km und auch sehr guter Ausstattung.

Beide Autos sind ca. fürs gleiche Geld zu haben. Jahresfahrleistung würde sich auf ca. 20.000-25.000km belaufen. Der BMW sollte wohl im Unterhalt doch einiges mehr kosten als der Mazda, auch hab ich bischen Angst vor Werkstattkosten usw. Kann man 5er bedenkenlos empfehlen mit diesen Km? Ich denke beim Motor (3L Hubraum) sollte relativ wenig passieren aber wie sieht es beim Rest vom Auto aus?

@Klutten: Du hast dir doch son Dicken gegöhnt (535D wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Kannst du da vielleicht mal was zu sagen wie deine Erfahrungen bezüglich BMW 5er Kombi sind.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde den Mazda nehmen, ist einfach das neuere Fahrzeug und hat weniger gelaufen. Dafür wird ein BMW immer besser verarbeitet sein als ein Mazda.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Oktober 2012)

Frage zum Mazda, warum hat so eine große Spanne bei den Kilometern? Zwischen 20k und 50k gibt es relativ viel. 

Bei deiner Laufleistung würde ich aber ein Auto mit wenigen Kilometern vorziehen. Die Mazdas sind nicht schlecht sehen auch anständig aus


----------



## watercooled (14. Oktober 2012)

Nimm den BMW. Gerade weil du doch etwas mehr pro Jahr fährst...


----------



## 1821984 (14. Oktober 2012)

Die Spanne ist einfach so groß, weil man Jahreswagen bzw. 2 Jahre alte mit teilweise sehr wenig km bis halt hoch zu 50.000km bekommt je nach Ausstattung und Motor. Es kommt wenn denn der Diesel mit 163 oder 185PS in Frage. Mir gefallen die auch sehr gut nur find ich die BMW`s irgendwie ansprechender und es ist nunmal anderes Auto fahren in so einem Ding. 

Nur hab ich bischen Angst vor Werkstattkosten usw. bei nem BMW.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich find's eigentlich ganz unterhaltend


 
Ich auch. 
Besser als die Diskussion über alte Golf III 1.9 Schießmichtot.


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> @Klutten: Du hast dir doch son Dicken gegöhnt (535D wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Kannst du da vielleicht mal was zu sagen wie deine Erfahrungen bezüglich BMW 5er Kombi sind.



Ich hatte ja nun den E39 (530d -> 9/2003 mit 160.000 bs 215.000 km) und jetzt den E61 (535d -> 10/2009 mit 70.000 km ...) und bin mit beiden gut gefahren und hoffe, dass das auch lange so bleiben wird. Die Motoren und eigentlich das komplette Auto sind grundsolide, was man in den bekannten Foren auch nachlesen kann. Probleme sind natürlich auch anzutreffen, aber meist sind diese schnell eingegrenzt und entweder selbst repariert oder mit Hilfe jeder freien Werkstatt zu erledigen. Man sollte sich aber ein Datenkabel und Software besorgen, damit man den Fehlerspeicher auslesen kann. Das spart oft Geld und Nerven. Außerdem kann man dann bessere Infos zu den Problemen geben und erhält schneller Hilfe.

Den neuen Wagen habe ich ja erst ~2 Monate, aber am E39 hatte ich in den 2 Jahren wenige Defekte. Eine Batterie für 150€, 4-5 PDC-Sensoren für 150€, Dieselvorförderpumpe für 160€, Anlasser revidiert für 0€ und einmal eine Getrieberevidierung inkl. neuem Wandler nach 200.000 km für 1.500€. Alles in Allem keine große Sache, auch das Getriebe nicht, denn mit einer Kupplung schaffst du bei einem Schaltwagen ja auch keine 200.000 km. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Nur hab ich bischen Angst vor Werkstattkosten usw. bei nem BMW.



Dann fahr den Wagen eben in eine freie Werkstatt. Die verbaute Technik ist vernünftig durchdacht und kann mit freier Software komplett ausgelesen werden. Die anfallenden Reparaturen sind von der Ausführung dann meist Nebensache. Und wenn man es beim Modell nicht übertreibt, sind auch Ersatzteile nicht wirklich teuer. Das kommt dann erst happig, wenn man die großen Dinger fährt. Die komplette Bremse hat z.B. beim 530d 430€ gekostet, beim 535d sind es hingegen jetzt min. 1.300€. 

Deine beiden Kandidaten haben jeweils ihre Vorteile. Der eine ist halt recht neu und hat wenig gelaufen, dafür bietet der andere massig Komfort, den besseren Motor, oft mehr Ausstattung und insgesamt das wertigere Auto. Ich werde bei meiner Zeit im Auto nichts anderes mehr fahren, entweder einen A6 oder eben einen 5er. Jeweils als Kombi, Diesel mit ~300PS, 600+ Nm und mehr Ausstattung als die meisten brauchen. Ich habe mein automobiles Ziel erreicht, vielleicht beim nächsten Wagen noch etwas jünger, aber da liegen die Preise dann auch schon fast bei 60.000€, was mir persönlich etwas viel ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab den Verdacht, das VW gute Fahrwerke verbaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> schon sehr interessant hier wieder.
> 
> Bin gespannt was da noch kommt?
> 
> ...



Nimm den 5er. Absolut solides Fahrzeug und meiner Meinung nach nicht mit einem Mazda zu vergleichen 
Wir hatten selbst einen E61 als 520d und der hat uns nie Probleme bereitet ( außer etwas schwammige Hinterachse, BMW meine das sei ein Einzelfall und es wurde Komponenten aus dem M5 verbaut, dann war's gut ) und war recht sparsam ( ca. 7-7,5l, der wurde oft getreten und er musste auch des öfteren ein Boot ziehen )
Abgegeben haben wir ihn mit ca. 130000km, die er ohne Zicken gelaufen ist.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hab den Verdacht, das VW gute Fahrwerke verbaut.


 
Bessere als in nem Opel aus der selben Kategorie meistens . 


Oder was soll der Post für nen Sinn haben ?


----------



## totovo (15. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> neuem Wandler nach 200.000 km für 1.500€. Alles in Allem keine große Sache, auch das Getriebe nicht, denn mit einer Kupplung schaffst du bei einem Schaltwagen ja auch keine 200.000 km.


 
Also, das halte ich für ein Gerücht, weil ich es anders erlebt habe  
Also bei unseren war auch nach 200k gefahrenen Kilometern nichts an der Kupplung 

Aber ich würde auch zum BMW raten! Ist einfach das wertigere und solidere Fahrzeug. wobei Mazda bei der Haltbarkeit auch regelmäßig sehr gut abschneidet 
Und du hast natürlich den "prestigefaktor" beim BMW


----------



## ich558 (15. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr schon den neuen Cayenne Turbo S gesehen? Ein absoluter Traum mMn  Cayenne Turbo S und Diesel S: Super-Sportwagen-SUV und Diesel-Walze - SUVs - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2012)

Sieht von hinten aus wie ein Nissan und von vorne gewohnt häßlich. Warum man einen Porsche auf Stelzen wollen könnte werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bessere als in nem Opel aus der selben Kategorie meistens .
> 
> 
> Oder was soll der Post für nen Sinn haben ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PiwNWZsiM0


----------



## XE85 (15. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den neuen Cayenne Turbo S gesehen? Ein absoluter Traum mMn  Cayenne Turbo S und Diesel S: Super-Sportwagen-SUV und Diesel-Walze - SUVs - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Ist nicht wirklich mein Fall - hätte ich das Geld würde ich es anderwertig investieren. Interessat sind aber die Leistungswerte die wohl rein zufällig mit denen der BMW Modelle X5/6 M und M50d fast übereinstimmen. Vor allem beim Diesel 381 vs. 382 PS  - da wird dann der Vergleich interessant, V8 gegen R6.

mfg


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Und du hast natürlich den "prestigefaktor" beim BMW


 
Aber nur wenn es kein Kombi ist, die Vertretterkombis lass ich in der Regel auch nicht öfters vorbei als andere. Weil die meistens eh nicht vorbei kommen mit ihren 320/520er Kisten.


----------



## JC88 (15. Oktober 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> So testet VW ! - YouTube


 
Das freut mich zu sehen da ja jeder Neuwagen von VW auf Herz und Nieren getestet wird


----------



## totovo (15. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn es kein Kombi ist, die Vertretterkombis lass ich in der Regel auch nicht öfters vorbei als andere. Weil die meistens eh nicht vorbei kommen mit ihren 320/520er Kisten.


 
Ja, wenn die Dinger untermotorisiert sind, dann sind die echt Hüftlahm, ist wie bei den dicken Mercedesen


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2012)

Und die meisten Vertretterkombis sind meistens nicht wirklich gut motorisiert. Darum hat BMW und Audi bei mir an Überholprestige  doch deutlich verloren. Dafür mache ich den Coupes in der Regel schnell Platz, nicht selten sind es irgendwwelche M oder AMG Modelle.


----------



## totovo (15. Oktober 2012)

Sag das nicht, mein Onkel hat son Schmuckstück mit 4.0 TFSI, seit ein par Wochen, den würde ich nicht mehr unter Vertreterkombi zählen 

Und ich bin früher schon nicht gerne mit meinem Onkel gefahren, jetzt tue ich es noch ungerner, wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2012)

Das ist aber bestimmt einer von zwanzig  
Die meisten Vertretterkarren sind doch olle 320d/320i oder 520d/520i maximal 525i/525d. Klar für was braucht ein Vertretter in der Regel auch soviel Leistung, lustigerweise sind es aber auch eben die Vertretter die einem dermassen dicht auffahren das es gefährlich wird. Aber bevor ich mich da auf ein riskantes Spiel einlasse, fahr ich rüber und lass sie ziehen.


----------



## Goggles (16. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> fahr ich rüber und lass sie ziehen.


 
Ist ja nicht so, als stehe dir eine andere Wahl


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr prinzipiell erst dann rüber wenn mein Überholvorgang abgeschlossen ist. Egal wer oder ob jemand hinter mir fährt! Das wäre ja nochmal schöner, wenn ich mich von irgendwelchen Autos einschüchtern lassen würde.


----------



## 1821984 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ein Vertretterkombi ist mir doch echt egal. 

Mir geht darum ein schönes haltbares Auto zu fahren womit es auch Spass macht zu fahren und ggf. auch mal längere Aufenthalte im Auto ohne große Anstrengungen vorgenommen werden können. Da ich dann noch eine Mischung zwischen Unterhaltskosten und Unterhaltungswert finden muss ohne das ich den kleinsten verfügbaren Motor wählen muss kommt mir der 525D gerade recht.

Mit 197PS nicht Untermotorisiert und denoch halbwegs im Rahmen von den Kosten. Außerdem sollte die Leistung für den Bedarf, den dieses Auto decken soll, locker ausreichen. Noch dazu wird es dann mehr von meiner Frau als von mir bewegt.


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich "darf" morgen auch wieder Vertreterkombi fahren. Dienstwagen von der Firma. BMW 3er Touring nach Wetzlar. Furchtbares Auto. Hinterm Steuer bekommst du Klaustrophobie. Das Ding ist furchtbar eng und man hat keinen  Platz. Wenn ich das mit dem Cockpit von meinem Clio vergleiche, das ist im Gegensatz zum BMW richtig luftig und geräumig. Was schon verwundert, da der Clio ein Kleinwagen ist. Aber vielleicht wollen die Deutschen so enge Autos? Traditionell stehen die ja auf Panzerfahren und Schießscharten und so ein Zeugs. Anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären, wie man so ein Auto freiwillig kaufen kann. 

Oder nehmen wir die verwendeten Materialien. Der BMW ist vom Innendesign genauso ein Plastikbomber wie der Renault. Die Anmutung vom Bayern kommt mir sogar noch etwas billiger und schlechter vor. Gut, meine Firma hat bestimmt die Low End Option gewählt, aber trotzdem. Wenn das Premium sein soll, dann gute Nacht. 

Schlußendlich ist da noch die Klimaautomatik, die schon bei geringer Belüftungsstärke so laut zischt, dass es einfach nur extrem nervig ist und man Mühe hat, sich auf der Autobahn gepflegt zu unterhalten. 

Das einzig Positive, es denkt nicht gleich jeder, da kommt einer aus Ostanatolien. Die Touringvariante scheint meinen Beobachtungen nach für unsere türkischen Mitbürger uninteressant.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Oktober 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde, dass man sich in nem Golf weniger eingeengt fühlt als in nem Opel Signum ("Vectra in anders"). Ich habe den vergleich, weil meine Eltern die Büchse fahren .


----------



## Low (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin Heute erstmals Scirocco 2L TSI (mit Vollausstattung) gefahren , macht sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## 1821984 (16. Oktober 2012)

Was kostet so ein Auto? Ist es sein Geld wert?


----------



## CeresPK (16. Oktober 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ca.30000€
Wo ich mir sagen würde "Nee, da geh ich lieber nen BRZ kaufe"


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2012)

Ehrm, die Kombination aus Basisaustattung und 2L TFSI/DSG kostet glaube ich schon knappe 29k. 

Ich würde mir jedenfalls keinen Rocco hinstellen.


----------



## Low (16. Oktober 2012)

Also das Auto hatte ca. 4000 km runter, war ein Vorführ Wagen den er gekauft hatte, 13.000 € vom LP runter. Ich frag morgen was er gezahlt hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn es kein Kombi ist, die Vertretterkombis lass ich in der Regel auch nicht öfters vorbei als andere. Weil die meistens eh nicht vorbei kommen mit ihren 320/520er Kisten.


 
Der F11, den wir haben, ist keineswegs untermotorisiert. So ein Auto ist ja auch auf Komfort ausgelegt, da die meisten Vertreter/Kundendienstler weite Strecken fahren müssen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_I0K8Kf1po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde das völlig in Ordnung, vorallem bei einem verbrauch von ca. 6l bei zügiger Fahrweise 

Und ein 320d wird einem nicht im Weg rumstehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5U6YZ9X27CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## totovo (16. Oktober 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ehrm, die Kombination aus Basisaustattung und 2L TFSI/DSG kostet glaube ich schon knappe 29k.
> 
> Ich würde mir jedenfalls keinen Rocco hinstellen.


 
nee, ich auch nicht, da würde ich dann lieber noch ein bisschen draufzahlen und den CC nehmen, den find ich persönlich sehr geil


----------



## watercooled (16. Oktober 2012)

Ohne Scheiß, der Passat CC ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste Auto das aktuell auf dem Markt ist! Eine Meisterleistung was die da abgeliefert haben!


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, als stehe dir eine andere Wahl


 
Selbstverständlich hast du vollkommen recht, so ein 320/520 ist schon eine Waffe. Damit ist nicht zu Spaßen...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der F11, den wir haben, ist keineswegs untermotorisiert. So ein Auto ist ja auch auf Komfort ausgelegt, da die meisten Vertreter/Kundendienstler weite Strecken fahren müssen.
> Ich finde das völlig in Ordnung, vorallem bei einem verbrauch von ca. 6l bei zügiger Fahrweise
> Und ein 320d wird einem nicht im Weg rumstehen:


 
Sag auch nicht das es fahrende Wanderdünen sind, aber Überholprestige ist für mich trotzdem etwas anderes. Im Grunde hat doch jeder Kompaktwagen mittlerweile 150PS +


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2012)

Wobei die "Vertreterautos" auch immer die sind, die am schnellsten fahren ( 180+ )
Als Normalfahrer würde man das über längere Strecken nicht machen, aber bei den meisten Vertretern/Kundendiestlern werden die Spritkosten von der Firma übernommen, auch so bei unserem 5er. Der wird auch meistens mit 180+ auf der BAB bewegt und da fährt der sich sehr angenehm und unaufgeregt.

PS: ADAC: Deutsche Autofahrer haben Angst vorm schwarzen BMW

 Dann fahren wir ja bei uns in der Familie 3 potentielle Dränglerautos


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat doch jeder Kompaktwagen mittlerweile 150PS +


Außer unsere Autos 
Peugot 307SW mit 105PS (Diesel)
Opel Corsa mit 70PS (Benzin)
MfG


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2012)

150PS ist auch etwas hochgegriffen, ich würde sagen so ca. 110-120PS ist das Mittelmaß in der "Golf" Klasse.

Edit:

Zitat Welt.de:



> Der durchschnittliche Neuwagen des Jahres 2012 leistet 138 PS. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommt das CAR Institut der Universität Duisburg-Essen nach Auswertung der Halbjahreszahlen der Neuzulassungen. Ursächlich für die neuerliche Leistungssteigerung von 135 auf 138 PS ist der höhere Anteil von Diesel-Pkw. Die Selbstzünder machen 48 Prozent des Marktes aus und haben im Schnitt 154 PS. Auch der Trend zu immer mehr SUV treibt demnach die Leistung nach oben. Der Marktanteil der Kompakt-SUV liegt inzwischen bei 12,3 Prozent. Sie haben im Schnitt 152 PS, große SUV im Mittel sogar 238 PS unter der Haube.Die höchste Durchschnittsleistung haben Modelle der Luxusklasse. Mit 322 PS übertrumpfen sie sogar die Sportwagen, die es auf 303 PS bringen. Deutschlands wichtigstes Marktsegment, die Kompaktklasse ist im Mittel mit 124 PS unterwegs, die Kleinwagen begnügen sich mit 90 PS. Mit Ausnahme des Abwrackjahres 2009, als besonders Kleinwagen gefragt waren, steigt die Durchschnittsleistung der Pkw in Deutschland seit 1995 kontinuierlich an. Damals lag der Mittelwert noch bei 95 PS. Die "stärkste" Marke ist Porsche. Das Durchschnittsmodell der Zuffenhausener Sportwagen- und SUV-Produzent kommt 2012 bislang auf 323 PS. Allerdings bewegt sich Porsche gegen den Trend. Im Vergleich zu 2008 sind Porsche-Modelle heute im Schnitt 37 PS schwächer. Um den gleichen Wert legt Jaguar zu. Mit 281 PS liegen die Briten auf Rang zwei des PS-Marken-Rankings. Überdurchschnittlich viel Leistung haben auch Land Rover (216 PS), Jeep (215 PS) BMW (194 PS), Audi (179 PS) Lexus (178 PS), Mercedes (175 PS) und Volvo (160 PS).SP-X/ole


----------



## Goggles (16. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hast du vollkommen recht, so ein 320/520 ist schon eine Waffe. Damit ist nicht zu Spaßen...


 
Das ist alles immer relativ. In Relation zu deinem Nissan sind das schon Waffen und da hasste nix zu lachen......

Unglaublich wie schnell die Basisdinger heutzutage geworden sind


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Oktober 2012)

naja, diese ganzen statistiken über die durchschnittsleistungen von autos find ich immer ziemlich unbrauchbar, denn die fahrleistungen gehen, gesehen auf die zeit, nicht unbedingt hoch. Früher hatten autos vielleicht nicht so viel leistung, dafür wogen sie aber auch teilweise nur die hälfte, und waren somit von den fahrleistungen her auch kaum schlechter. Ein einfacher 1er golf wog damals um die 900 Kg, heute wiegt n golf ja bald schon 1,5 tonnen...
Und rein die PS-leistung sagt auch nicht viel über die fahrleistungen eines autos aus, das drehmoment würde mich hier auch sehr interessieren, und wie schon gesagt das leistungsgewicht.
Ansonsten sind diese statistiken für mich völlig uninteressant, da sie für mich nichts aussagen/nicht aussagekräftig sind


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Das ist alles immer relativ. In Relation zu deinem Nissan sind das schon Waffen und da hasste nix zu lachen......


 
Bin zwar über 5 Sekunden schneller auf 160km/h als ein 520i E60 184PS aber macht ja nichts...


----------



## riedochs (16. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben das typische Vertreterauto: Passat Variant, 2.0 TDI 103kw, DSG. Lange Reisen sind damit schön und entspannt und wenn ich Spaß haben will habe ich meinen Scirocco.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bin zwar über 5 Sekunden schneller auf 160km/h als ein 520i E60 184PS aber macht ja nichts...



Wie viel Km fährst du im Jahr mit deinem NX? 20.000+? 

Dafür ist es in deinem Auto anstrengender mit zu fahren. Man muss natürlich immer sehen was man will.
Da ich mir Gedanken über 2 Autos machen muss (Kombi + Zweitwagen) muss ich immer in beide Richtungen schauen. Und warum ihr immer von den kleinsten Motoren ausgeht ist mir nicht verständlich. Die meisten Autos wie ein 5er, A6 oder E-Klasse sind im Schnitt mit Dieselmotoren ausgestattet die irgendwo um die 200-250 PS haben.  

Und die Vertretterautos von BMW konnte man sich damals auch extra als Selbständiger kaufen. Das waren nunmal die 520d, die dann auch noch von 163 auf 150PS gedrosselt wurden bzw. nach dem Facelift dann von 177 auf 163PS wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre. Das ganze tut der haltbarkeit bzw. dem Verbrauch denke ich relativ gut. Und wenn man im Jahr n unmal mehr als 60.000Km fährt kann man sich folgende Sachen aussuchen.
Entweder so wie Klutten eine großen Motor 535D oder als Fuhrparkauto nunmal den kleinsten 520d der auch noch extra für sowas gemacht ist.

Anbei hat nen Arbeitskollege einen 320d (163PS) und das sollte von der Leistung für ein Alltagsauto doch reichen. Wenns nen 5er sein soll darf er gerne paar PS mehr haben aber es muss bezahlbar bleiben und das tut es dann bis zum 525d für mich. Darüber ist mir einfach zuviel Geld nur für son Auto (Unterhaltskosten).


----------



## totovo (17. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiß, der Passat CC ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste Auto das aktuell auf dem Markt ist! Eine Meisterleistung was die da abgeliefert haben!


 
Auf jeden Fall  das finde ich auch, würd ich mir sofort in die Garage stellen, wenn ich eine hätte . 

am liebsten mit dem 3.6 V6 Benziner, wobei der dann wahrscheinlich ziemlich ins Geld geht, also doch lieber den TDI


----------



## Riverna (17. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wie viel Km fährst du im Jahr mit deinem NX? 20.000+?


 
Darum ging es doch überhaupt nicht, sondern darum das ein BMW mittlerweile nicht mehr das Überholprestige hat wie früher. Die Anzahl an schwächer motorisierten Vertretterautos hat in den letzten Jahren zugenommen, wieso soll ich also einem BMW eher platz machen als einen Mazda, Skoda oder Seat? Die Zeit wo man sich eingemacht hat nur weil der blau/weiße Propeller im Rückspiegel auftaucht sind vorbei. Um mehr ging es nicht, ich mach weder die Autos schlecht noch sonst was, um aber Überholprestige zu haben braucht es bei mir etwas mehr als nur ein BMW Emblem. Aber falls es für dich eine Rolle spielt, ich fahre ca ~ 15.000 Kilometer im Jahr.

Goggles stellt es so hin als hätte ich gar keine andere Wahl als den 520 vorbei zu lassen... Soll er halt bei der Meinung bleiben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> am liebsten mit dem 3.6 V6 Benziner, wobei der dann wahrscheinlich ziemlich ins Geld geht, also doch lieber den TDI


 
Ich hatte das zweifelhafte Vergnügen den Facelift Passat mit VR6 3,6 zu fahren. Kann ich keinem empfehlen, der säuft wie ein Loch, hängt grausig am Gas und wertet in meinen Augen den ganzen Wagen ab. Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich vor ein paar Wochen den neuen Passat als 170 PS TDi geholt, ist das deutlich stimmigere Paket.

Im übrigen finden ich den aktuellen CC auch sehr schön  .


----------



## totovo (17. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte das zweifelhafte Vergnügen den Facelift Passat mit VR6 3,6 zu fahren. Kann ich keinem empfehlen, der säuft wie ein Loch, hängt grausig am Gas und wertet in meinen Augen den ganzen Wagen ab. Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich vor ein paar Wochen den neuen Passat als 170 PS TDi geholt, ist das deutlich stimmigere Paket.
> 
> Im übrigen finden ich den aktuellen CC auch sehr schön  .


 
Also das er säuft wie ein Loch, wusste ich, aber wie meinst du das "hängt grausig am Gas"?

Also ich bin schon in nem Passat CC mit VR6 gefahren, da war ich eigentlich recht beeindruckt...
Wenn du die Verzögerung zwischen Gas treten und tatsächlich vorwärts kommen meinst: das scheint Tatsächlich ein Problem der Benziner in der Aktuellen Generation zu sein, ich hab dahingehend schon mehrere Beschwerden gehört...


----------



## Goggles (17. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Darum ging es doch überhaupt nicht, sondern darum das ein BMW mittlerweile nicht mehr das Überholprestige hat wie früher. Die Anzahl an schwächer motorisierten Vertretterautos hat in den letzten Jahren zugenommen


?!

Die Fahrzeuge werden doch immer schneller! V.A. die Vertretterautos! Noch vor 12 Jahren hatte ein 520D gruselige 136 PS, heute sind es ernstzunehmende 184 PS. Also was meinst du da?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Wenn du die Verzögerung zwischen Gas treten und tatsächlich vorwärts kommen meinst: das scheint Tatsächlich ein Problem der Benziner in der Aktuellen Generation zu sein, ich hab dahingehend schon mehrere Beschwerden gehört...


 
Genau das. Und als ich meinen Wagen bei meinem Händler wieder abgeholt habe, wäre ich fast durch seine Mauer gefahren, da ich mich schon an die träge VR6 Gasannahme gewöhnt hatte  .


----------



## 1821984 (17. Oktober 2012)

Überholprestige?

Mir ist das vollkommen egal was für ein Auto bei mir grad im Rückspiegel ist. Und wenns nen Lambo wäre der 50cm Abstand hat. Wenn ich dann nen schlechten Tag habe, muss er eher aufpassen das ich nicht die Bremse kurz antippe.
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Leute die denken, nur weil sie Auto XY fahren sind sie die Könige der Strassen.

Ich frage mich nur in was man eher investieren sollte. Mit Vertretterautos usw. hab ich kein Wort angefangen. Ich versteh nicht warum man beim Kombi, der sehr oft gefahren wird, immer gleich von Vertretterautos sprechen muss. Das in Bezug zur Motorleistung zu bringen ist mir dann auch noch ne Nr. zu hoch.

Sucht man sich einen aus, der weniger gefahren wird ist es ein schlechtes Auto und alle anderen sind Vertretterkombis. Komische Sache die


----------



## watercooled (17. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte das zweifelhafte Vergnügen den Facelift Passat mit VR6 3,6 zu fahren. Kann ich keinem empfehlen, der säuft wie ein Loch, hängt grausig am Gas und wertet in meinen Augen den ganzen Wagen ab. Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich vor ein paar Wochen den neuen Passat als 170 PS TDi geholt, ist das deutlich stimmigere Paket.
> 
> Im übrigen finden ich den aktuellen CC auch sehr schön  .


 
Ich kenne den Motor nur aus dem R36....und der geht gut. Sehr gut. Wahnsinnig wie hölle gut  Den R36 würde ich in jedem Fall C500 und Co vorziehen.

Den 170PS TDI haben wir hier im Passat mit Chip. Der rennt auch ganz ordentlich, ist meiner Meinung nach nur sehr laut, und der Frontantrieb ist etwas überfordert.


----------



## winner961 (17. Oktober 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> ?!
> 
> Die Fahrzeuge werden doch immer schneller! V.A. die Vertretterautos! Noch vor 12 Jahren hatte ein 520D gruselige 136 PS, heute sind es ernstzunehmende 184 PS. Also was meinst du da?


 
vor zwölf Jahren die 136 PS genau so viel im Vergleich wie heute die 184 PS.

@Riverna und nicht jeder Kombi ist ein Vertreterkombi , mein Cousin fährt zurzeit auch einen 3er BMW als Kombi und ich muss sagen der Wagen hat im Vergleich zu einem von deinen erheblich mehr Komfort und ist auch mal für ne schnelle Spritztour geeignet die deiner wahrscheinlich nicht mithalten würde.


----------



## totovo (17. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Genau das. Und als ich meinen Wagen bei meinem Händler wieder abgeholt habe, wäre ich fast durch seine Mauer gefahren, da ich mich schon an die träge VR6 Gasannahme gewöhnt hatte  .



Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass es dieses Problem vor dem "Facelift" nicht gegeben hat (wobei ich auch nicht von Facelift reden mag, es hat sich nämlich einiges getan!)
Ich bin den Motor schon mal in einem Passat CC (also den Vorgänger) gefahren, und da ging er richtig gut ab, sehr, sehr direkt und der hing am Gas wie nichts.
Ich weiß auch nicht, was VW da verbockt hat in der neuen Generation, dass scheinen alle Benziner zu haben. Ich kann aber auch sagen, dass es eine reine Software Geschichte zu sein scheint, nachdem man bei unserem Passat das Motorsteuergerät getauscht hatte, war es deutlich besser!





watercooled schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Motor nur aus dem R36....und der geht gut. Sehr gut. Wahnsinnig wie hölle gut  Den R36 würde ich in jedem Fall C500 und Co vorziehen.
> 
> Den 170PS TDI haben wir hier im Passat mit Chip. Der rennt auch ganz ordentlich, ist meiner Meinung nach nur sehr laut, und der Frontantrieb ist etwas überfordert.



Ja, eben, so kenne ich den V6 auch, zieht wie Hölle 


170PS Diesel und immer noch den Cgip tunen tssss 

habt ihr die aktuelle Generation oder den Vorgänger, weil es hat sich gerade bei der Lautstärke sehr viel getan, die neuen sind im Innenraum deutlich leiser!


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Den 170PS TDI haben wir hier im Passat mit Chip. Der rennt auch ganz ordentlich, ist meiner Meinung nach nur sehr laut, und der Frontantrieb ist etwas überfordert.


 
Facelfit Passat?
Mein Kumpel hat den Facelift und da ist der Vierzylinder-Diesel kaum hörbar. Ich war echt überrascht, da ich mit Motoren diesen Kalibers nur schlechte Erfahrungen bzgl. der Akkustik hatte.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich bin den Motor schon mal in einem Passat CC  (also den Vorgänger) gefahren, und da ging er richtig gut ab, sehr, sehr  direkt und der hing am Gas wie nichts.
> 
> Ja, eben, so kenne ich den V6 auch, zieht wie Hölle


 
Der "V6" (ist ja keiner, sondern ein VR6) hängt aktuell extrem schlecht am Gas, vielleicht ist die Software auch nicht gut abgestimmt. Aber wenn du ihn gegen einen R6 Turbo von BMW oder eben einen V6 Kompressor vergleichst, dann wirkt er dagegen wie ein toter Hund. Als ich wieder in meinem Wagen saß hatte ich den Eindruck das gefühlte 150 PS mehr darauf warten für Bewegung zu sorgen.


----------



## watercooled (17. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Ja, eben, so kenne ich den V6 auch, zieht wie Hölle
> 
> 
> 170PS Diesel und immer noch den Cgip tunen tssss
> ...



Ist ein Baujahr 2008, allerdings noch Pumpe-Düse. Der CommonRail soll ja leiser sein, kenne den aber nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist ein Baujahr 2008, allerdings noch Pumpe-Düse. Der CommonRail soll ja leiser sein, kenne den aber nicht.


 
Der "Rumpel-Düse" ging gar nicht. Den fahren meine Eltern auch. Unfassbar wieviel Lärm so ein kleiner Motor machen kann  .
Den CR kenne ich vom Facelift Passat und Facelift Touran. Da ist er wirklich OK. Ein Vierzylinder bleibt immer ein Vierzylinder aber der ist echt hammerhart gedämmt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Oktober 2012)

> Ist ein Baujahr 2008, allerdings noch Pumpe-Düse. Der CommonRail soll ja leiser sein, kenne den aber nicht.


Genau dazu hat mein Fahrlehrer seinen Senf abgelassen...
Er findet den CommonRail nicht so den Burner, mag zwar leiser sein, hat dafür aber nen Hänger im Gas, also vom Ansprechen...
(Ist für n Fahrschulauto nicht ideal...)
MfG


----------



## McZonk (17. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der "V6" (ist ja keiner, sondern ein VR6) hängt aktuell extrem schlecht am Gas, vielleicht ist die Software auch nicht gut abgestimmt. Aber wenn du ihn gegen einen R6 Turbo von BMW oder eben einen V6 Kompressor vergleichst, dann wirkt er dagegen wie ein toter Hund. Als ich wieder in meinem Wagen saß hatte ich den Eindruck das gefühlte 150 PS mehr darauf warten für Bewegung zu sorgen.


 Dabei werden sich die Leute in der Entwicklung und Fahrerprobung beim Einrichten der Gaspedalkennlinie eines S-Modells und eines "gediegenen" Passat CC auch gewiss etwas gedacht haben.  Ist vornehmlich eine Sache der Elektronik imho, auch wenn der VR hubraumbedingt etwas mehr Motorschleppmoment, bzw. Trägheit haben mag.


----------



## watercooled (17. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der "Rumpel-Düse" ging gar nicht. Den fahren meine Eltern auch. Unfassbar wieviel Lärm so ein kleiner Motor machen kann  .
> Den CR kenne ich vom Facelift Passat und Facelift Touran. Da ist er wirklich OK. Ein Vierzylinder bleibt immer ein Vierzylinder aber der ist echt hammerhart gedämmt.


 
Rumpel Düse  Den muss ich mir merken 

@McZonk: Gaspedallkennlinie? Wer nen Bleifuß hat braucht das nicht  Stimmt aber schon, der Passat ist da anders ausgelegt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Genau dazu hat mein Fahrlehrer seinen Senf abgelassen...
> Er findet den CommonRail nicht so den Burner, mag zwar leiser sein, hat dafür aber nen Hänger im Gas, also vom Ansprechen...
> (Ist für n Fahrschulauto nicht ideal...)
> MfG


 
Ich finde die CR Diesel deutlich besser als die alten "Rumpel-Düse" (). Drehen wesentlich schöner hoch, haben auch noch Leistung über 3000 1/min und laufen kultivierter. Wobei die CR subjektiv weniger Leistung haben, als die Pumpe Düse, da halt der "punch" fehlt 
Was meinst du mit "Hänger" im Gas ?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Oktober 2012)

> Was meinst du mit "Hänger" im Gas ?


Dass er beim Anfahren verzögert meinte er...
MfG


----------



## XE85 (17. Oktober 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> vor zwölf Jahren die 136 PS genau so viel im Vergleich wie heute die 184 PS.



nein das stimmt so sicher nicht, die heutigen Basismodelle sind schon deutlich schneller - wenn wir bei BMW bleiben und den e39 520d (136PS) mit dem F10 520d (184PS) vergleichen so ist letzterer auf 100 um 2,5 Sekunden schneller. Dazu muss der Motor beim F10 pro PS nurmehr 9,2kg bewegen während es beim e39 noch 11,5 waren. Da stehn also heutige Basismodelle doch um einiges besser da. Von den Fahrleistungen entspricht ein 520d heute ziemlich genau einem 530d (193PS) von damals.

mfg


----------



## ich558 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie pflegt ihr eigentlich eure Wagen? Bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich den kleinen mal poliert


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss meinen demnächst polieren.
mach ich hiermit:
Poliermaschine:http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/12/3253/6913474/img-2188-5170.JPG
Vorpolitur: http://www.fahrzeugpflege-witten.de/media/images/popup/menzerna-power-finish-pf-2500.JPG
Finish: http://www.fahrzeugpflege-witten.de/media/images/popup/menzerna-super-finish-sf-4000.JPG
Und dazu noch ungefähr 5 Polierpads in verschiedenen Härtegraden.

Hier hab ich mich informiert: Forum - Autopflegeforum
Hier uahc noch ein paar gute Ergebnisse vom Polieren http://www.autopflegeforum.eu/forum...uss-es-wirklich-eine-grobe-schleifpaste-sein/


----------



## McZonk (17. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> ... den kleinen ...


 Das triffts ganz gut - zu köstlich als mein Vater mal beim Aussteigen aus der zweiten Reihe mit dem Rücken unter dem Dach hängen blieb und nicht mehr heraus kam. Da geht es aber selbst mir als nicht gerade großer Mensch nicht viel anders.


----------



## ich558 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mir noch nicht passiert obwohl ich mit 185cm auch nicht der kleinste bin


----------



## Riverna (17. Oktober 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> @Riverna und nicht jeder Kombi ist ein Vertreterkombi , mein Cousin fährt zurzeit auch einen 3er BMW als Kombi und ich muss sagen der Wagen hat im Vergleich zu einem von deinen erheblich mehr Komfort und ist auch mal für ne schnelle Spritztour geeignet die deiner wahrscheinlich nicht mithalten würde.


 
Das freut mich für deinen Cousin.


----------



## XE85 (18. Oktober 2012)

Spam ausgeblendet

mfg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2012)

Der ESD ist endlich da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (18. Oktober 2012)

Niedlich  Was ist das für einer und für welches Auto?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Niedlich  Was ist das für einer und für welches Auto?


 
BMW Performance ESD für meinen 118d


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

Brummm


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Brummm


 
Beim Diesel eher 'fauch'


----------



## watercooled (18. Oktober 2012)

Oder auch "Nagel Nagel kratz dröhn Nagel turbopfeif Nagel"  

Mach dann mal ein Video vom Sound


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Oder auch "Nagel Nagel kratz dröhn Nagel turbopfeif Nagel"
> 
> Mach dann mal ein Video vom Sound


 
Nageln tut meiner ( wenn er warm ist ) so gut wie garnicht 
Der Sound wird sich bis ca. 10k Kilometern etwas verändern und etwas lauter werden, bzw. bei weniger Drehzahl anfangen zu fauchen. Hier ist z.B. einer nach 300km, wobei der echte Klang auf Videos nicht gut rüberkommt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=boprmG_aATo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Oder auch "Nagel Nagel kratz dröhn Nagel turbopfeif Nagel"
> 
> Mach dann mal ein Video vom Sound


 
Du immer mit deinen Vorurteilen... Schon mal einen aktuellen Diesel in Natura gehört? Die können inzwischen echt erwachsen klingen, bei den 6-Zylinder-Dieseln der aktuellen Generation merkt man nichts vom "Nageln", mal vom Startverhalten bei unter -10°C abgesehen... Da wird einem dann kurzzeitig übel, aber das geht schnell vorüber .


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2012)

Dank Soundgenerator klingen die Dinger in der Zwischenzeit wie ein V8. 

Wie uncool.


----------



## totovo (18. Oktober 2012)

Mal was anderes: Die Gläserne Fabrik in Dresden bei Nacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab ich vorhin erst gemacht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Die Gläserne Fabrik in Dresden bei Nacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoon (19. Oktober 2012)

Die dicke Delle neben dem einen Tor ist ja immer noch drin  war vor einem Jahr dort (bei nicht so schönem Wetter )


----------



## watercooled (19. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Du immer mit deinen Vorurteilen... Schon mal einen aktuellen Diesel in Natura gehört? Die können inzwischen echt erwachsen klingen, bei den 6-Zylinder-Dieseln der aktuellen Generation merkt man nichts vom "Nageln", mal vom Startverhalten bei unter -10°C abgesehen... Da wird einem dann kurzzeitig übel, aber das geht schnell vorüber .



Man beachte das "" -.- 

Und ja, ich kenne aktuelle Diesel. Die klingen mMn aber erst ab 6Zyl. Gescheit. 
Der neue 530d klingt zum Beispiel richtig schön


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der neue 530d klingt zum Beispiel richtig schön


 
True.


----------



## watercooled (19. Oktober 2012)

Vorgestern kam auch der neue M550d bei Turbo.

Heilige Schaise


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich den neuen A6 mit dem 313 PS BiTurbo gefahren, klingt schon arg synthetisch wenn der Aktuator am Start ist. Falls ich mir irgendwann mal ein Auto mit dem Motor hole, dann deaktiviere ich das Ding im DriveSelect.


----------



## watercooled (19. Oktober 2012)

Gibts eigentlich Soundbeispiele von diesem Soundgeneratordingens von Audi?
Würde mich mal interessieren. Wie nennt sich das eigentlich?


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2012)

Schon lustig... früher hat man über die Leute gelacht die sich eine Kassette/CD mit Auspuffsound ins Autoradio gepackt haben, heute machen Hersteller genau das gleiche. Hier ies es jedoch cool... entweder klingt ein Motor gescheit oder eben nicht. Gegen eine Sportauspuffanlage sagt niemand was, aber einen Sound künstlich zu erfinden ist schon hart. Gehört für mich eigentlich auch zum Baumarkttuning.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

Ist halt der gleiche Quatsch wie ein "Sport"Auspuff, Klappenauspuff oder ähnliche Dinge um unnötig anderen seinen Lärm aufzuzwingen.

Klingt etwa so: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B11RR2E8KjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Problem ist nur das man daran kaum noch vorbeikommt. Bei Audi ist das Ding in allen aktuellen S-Modellen + im A6. Beim BMW im M5 und im M550d, usw....


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich teile da Riverna's Meinung.
Ein Klappenauspuff oder ein Sportauspuff (selbst wenn es nur der Endschalldämpfer ist) ist immer was anderes als so ein Soundmodul.
Entweder hat der Motor einen Sound der mit geringeren Schalldämpfern, größeren Durchmessern oder oder oder frei nach hinten geleitet werden kann (aber nicht muss) oder ich habe einen Motor der nen "unzureichenden" Sound von sich gibt und muss dort mit einem solchen Soundmodul erst den gewünschten Sound erzeugen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich teile da Riverna's Meinung.
> Ein Klappenauspuff oder ein Sportauspuff (selbst wenn es nur der Endschalldämpfer ist) ist immer was anderes als so ein Soundmodul.


 
Ist nichts anderes als ein Klappenauspuff, nur halt eben nicht mechanisch sondern elektronisch.
Beides bringt den Fahreigenschaften nichts, sondern macht nur Lärm. Beim S4/S5 Vorfacelift war es noch mechanisch, nach Facelift elektronisch. Hat für mich den Vorteil das ich es abschalten kann.


----------



## ich558 (19. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Vorgestern kam auch der neue M550d bei Turbo.
> 
> Heilige Schaise


 
Das Teil ist der absolute wahnsinn. Hammer Fahrleistungen, Sound, Design und problemlos mit unter 10l zu bewegen


----------



## McZonk (19. Oktober 2012)

Als technischer Hintergrund: Das System (kommt von der Fa. Eberspächer - ja, der Abgasanlagenspezialist) befindet sich in einem Bypass an den Endschalldämpfern und variiert das Abgasgeräusch. Da Klangempfinden ja bekanntlich subjektiver Natur ist, lass ich jetzt mal für jeden offen, ob ihm dieses Gebrumme beim BiTDI gefällt. 

Leider finde ich gerade das Vergleichs-Video zwischen (de)aktiviertem System nicht mehr.


----------



## watercooled (19. Oktober 2012)

Also mir gefällt das Prinzip! Für Diesel ist das echt Ne Option


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

@IT:
Nein, soweit ich weiß, bzw. es bisher gesehen habe, wird über den Klappenauspuff nur der Abgasstrom verringert, bzw. umgeleitet. Der Sound an sich ist von "Hause" aus schon vorhanden und wird wenn dann nur verringert. Welche Einstellung, ob offen oder zu, nun Standard ist ist ja was anderes.
Beim Soundmodul wird der nicht vorhandene Motorsound durch zusätzliche Schallwellen eben erst erzeugt. Und genau der Punkt ist für mich persönlich einfach Fake. Kein Realer Motorsound.


----------



## McZonk (19. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das Prinzip! Für Diesel ist das echt Ne Option


 Nö, für anständigen Sound brauch es keine synthetisch klingenden Lautsprecher...

Audi A6 3.0TDI S6 Look + Sound - YouTube

vs.

Audi A6 TDI (BiTDI) quattro (3.0L V6 biturbo TDI diesel) Engine Start, Rev, and Sounds!!! - YouTube


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> @IT:
> Nein, soweit ich weiß, bzw. es bisher gesehen habe, wird über den Klappenauspuff nur der Abgasstrom verringert, bzw. umgeleitet. Der Sound an sich ist von "Hause" aus schon vorhanden und wird wenn dann nur verringert. Welche Einstellung, ob offen oder zu, nun Standard ist ist ja was anderes.
> Beim Soundmodul wird der nicht vorhandene Motorsound durch zusätzliche Schallwellen eben erst erzeugt. Und genau der Punkt ist für mich persönlich einfach Fake. Kein Realer Motorsound.


 
So stimmt das leider nicht. Beim Klappenauspuff werden eben Endrohre oder "Leitungen" lahm gelegt, was es ermöglicht unterschiedliche Sounds zu generieren, ähnlich wie bei einem Blasinstrument. Bei Aktuator wird die bereits vorhandene Frequenz verstärkt bzw. ergänzt. Denn ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen wollen, das ein M5 mit seinem netten V8 keinen Sound hätte, nur durch den Aktuator kann man ihn halt so hinbiegen wie man es will.

Aber mir ist es im Grunde egal. Ich halte nichts von der Krawallmacherei. Sondern bin ganz froh wenn ich längere Strecken fahren muss und nichts ausser meiner Musik höre. OK, mit 18 habe ich das noch ganz anders gehen, aber man entwickelt sich schliesslich weiter  ...


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Also das ganze am Alter fest zu machen find ich naja...typisch für dich 
Trotzdem sehe ich es anders, wenn ich einen V8 Sound habe und diesen durch andere Leitungen, bzw. Schalldämpfer leite, dann mache ich den Sound ja nicht lauter dadurch.
Ein Soundmodul erzeugt aus, egal welcher Grundlage, neue Frequenzen. Ein Klappenauspuff leitet nur den vorhanden Sound um. Sind für mich 2 verschieden paar Schuhe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Also das ganze am Alter fest zu machen find ich naja...typisch für dich



Ist nur meine eigene Erfahrung. Als Kiddie fand ich Krawall "kewl" und heute peinlich. Darf natürlich jeder so sehen wie er will.
Ist ja eine Geschmacksfrage.



JC88 schrieb:


> Trotzdem sehe ich es anders, wenn ich einen V8 Sound habe und diesen durch andere Leitungen, bzw. Schalldämpfer leite, dann mache ich den Sound ja nicht lauter dadurch.
> Ein Soundmodul erzeugt aus, egal welcher Grundlage, neue Frequenzen. Ein Klappenauspuff leitet nur den vorhanden Sound um. Sind für mich 2 verschieden paar Schuhe.


 
OK, als ich den Aston Martin V8 Vantage probe gefahren bin, konnte man nicht nur eine Klangänderung bei offenen Klappen hören sondern auch eine deutliche Steigerung der Lautstärke.
Leider ist auch die elektronische Variante in meinem S5 so ausgelegt, dass es nicht nur wesentlich auffälliger klingt, sondern auch noch deutlich lauter wird. Es gibt halt Kunden die mögen das und wer es nicht mag kann es abschalten.


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich sage es mal so, wenn ich mir einen Wagen aussuche wo V8 oder mehr auf der Seite steht und unter der Haube eine gewisse Anzahl an Zylindern mit gewissem Hubraum arbeitet, dann kann ich nicht davon ausgehen das ich nen flüsterleises Auto kaufe. Und die meisten die das tun, die wollen das auch garnicht, egal ob der Käufer 50, 30 oder 20 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so, wenn ich mir einen Wagen aussuche wo V8 oder mehr auf der Seite steht und unter der Haube eine gewisse Anzahl an Zylindern mit gewissem Hubraum arbeitet, dann kann ich nicht davon ausgehen das ich nen flüsterleises Auto kaufe. Und die meisten die das tun, die wollen das auch garnicht, egal ob der Käufer 50, 30 oder 20 Jahre alt ist.


 
Das ist ja heute das Schöne. Schnell muss nicht laut bedeuten. Man kann den Krawall *ein und ausschalten*.
Im übrigen ist nicht unbedingt immer der Lauteste der Schnellste, sondern der Schnellste ist der Schnellste  .
Und der Zusammenhang mit Hubraum und Zylindern sehe ich auch weniger. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, je schlapper die Kiste umso mehr wird in "Optik" und "Akkustik" investiert. Man muss ja zeigen was man hat  .


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Das mag dein Eindruck sein weil du nicht viel von der heutigen Szene verstehst und vlt mehr in der der 90er Manta & Co Szene aufgewachsen bist 

Aber es gibt für alles Negativbeispiele, Krawallbuden für 500€ mit mehr Sound als nen Lambo und 50PS, aber auch die ach so seriösen Vertreter die auf der Bahn bei 200 Km/h anfangen auf 5m aufzufahren und einen nötigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das mag dein Eindruck sein weil du nicht viel von der heutigen Szene verstehst und vlt mehr in der der 90er Manta & Co Szene aufgewachsen bist
> 
> Aber es gibt für alles Negativbeispiele, Krawallbuden für 500€ mit mehr Sound als nen Lambo und 50PS, aber auch die ach so seriösen Vertreter die auf der Bahn bei 200 Km/h anfangen auf 5m aufzufahren und einen nötigen.


 
Ich habe mit beiden Gruppen nichts am Hut. Ich interessiere mich nur für Technik und kann mit "rumgeprolle" nichts anfangen. Und da Tuning im Wortsinn optimieren heißt, kann ich mit angeklebten Spoilern und "Sport"Auspuffanlagen nicht viel anfangen.

Wer Spaß dran hat, soll machen was er will. Ich freue mich ja auch wenn ich was zum lachen sehe  .


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Naja, jeder sieht das halt anders. Ich lache auch immer gerne über Leute die überaus stolz auf ihren Standard Wagen sind und dann mit 3 anderen Wagen die absolut genauso aussehen an der gleichen Ampel stehen


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Naja, jeder sieht das halt anders. Ich lache auch immer gerne über Leute die überaus stolz auf ihren Standard Wagen sind und dann mit 3 anderen Wagen die absolut genauso aussehen an der gleichen Ampel stehen


 
Ich finde es an sich schon merkwürdig das man auf Autos "stolz" sein kann  .
Ob dezent oder krawall stillvoller ist, darf natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden  .


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Oh, es gibt eine Menge Menschen die in einem Auto sitzen und stolz darauf sind genau dieses eine zu fahren. Obs nun daran liegt das das Auto mehrere Hunder tausend € gekostet hat oder weil man selbst etwas daran verändert, repariert oder sonst was gemacht hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Oh, es gibt eine Menge Menschen die in einem Auto sitzen und stolz darauf sind genau dieses eine zu fahren. Obs nun daran liegt das das Auto mehrere Hunder tausend € gekostet hat oder weil man selbst etwas daran verändert, repariert oder sonst was gemacht hat.


 
Das ist natürlich traurig wenn man sich an sowas hochziehen muss. 
Aber auch hier gilt, jeder wie er mag .


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Nö, ich finde nicht das das traurig ist.
Wenn ein Handwerker ein Werkstück fertig stellt ist er ebenso stolz darauf. Genauso wenn er "nur" etwas vorhandenes verändert, repariert oder anpasst.
Genauso geht es mir wenn mein Fahrzeug für mich verändere.

Ich finde es dann eher lächerlich auf etwas stolz zu sein was sich jeder kaufen kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich finde es dann eher lächerlich auf etwas stolz zu sein was sich jeder kaufen kann.


 
Ich persönlich bin auf gar keine Gegenstände stolz.
Eher auf mich selbst weil ich beruflich entsprechendes geleistet habe.

Ähem, sich jeder kaufen kann? Dann kann es uns in Deutschland wirtschaftlich wirklich nicht schlecht gehen  ...


----------



## JC88 (19. Oktober 2012)

Lass es mich verbessern: "Jeder der genauso viel Geld und es sich kaufen könnte"

Ob man nun auf Gegenstände oder auf Personen stolz ist ist nun wirklich jedem selbst überlassen. Ein Handwerker der auf sein Werkstück stolz ist ist mit Sicherheit nicht minder Stolz auf sich selbst das er das vollbracht hat


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin auf gar keine Gegenstände stolz.


 
Und deshalb hast du dein(?!) Auto als Avatar?  Irgendwie widerspricht sich das jetzt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Und deshalb hast du dein(?!) Auto als Avatar?  Irgendwie widerspricht sich das jetzt.


 
Mein Avatar hat wenig mit Stolz als viel mehr mit "gefällt mir" zu tun.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Oktober 2012)

Dann hast du aber hoffentlich ein anderes Kennzeichen  Oder würde es dir nichts ausmachen, wenn jemand darüber dein Privatadresse rausfinden würde?


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber hoffentlich ein anderes Kennzeichen  Oder würde es dir nichts ausmachen, wenn jemand darüber dein Privatadresse rausfinden würde?


 
Meine Privatadresse muss ich leider sowieso auf meiner Homepage veröffentlichen  .


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Oktober 2012)

Oh stimmt. Na dann ists ja "gehupt wie gesprungen".


----------



## Zoon (19. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich den neuen A6 mit  dem 313 PS BiTurbo gefahren, klingt schon arg synthetisch wenn der  Aktuator am Start ist. Falls ich mir irgendwann mal ein Auto mit dem  Motor hole, dann deaktiviere ich das Ding im DriveSelect.


 
Gibt den auch von MTM mit Leistungssteigerung auf 381 PS + echten  Auspuff ohne Lautsprecher - wäre Bonität vorrausgesetzt DIE Alternative  
(Nun komm nicht MTM sei ne Bastelbude  dann ists die M GmbH und AMG/ HWA auch)

Und ich als BMW Fahrer würde sogar den Audi vorziehen, weil der leichter (!!) ist und die besseren Bremsen hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Oktober 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Gibt den auch von MTM mit Leistungssteigerung auf 381 PS + echten  Auspuff ohne Lautsprecher - wäre Bonität vorrausgesetzt DIE Alternative
> (Nun komm nicht MTM sei ne Bastelbude  dann ists die M GmbH und AMG/ HWA auch)


 
Was MTM macht oder nicht weiß ich nicht. 
Aber die Fahrleistungen sind so schon kaum abrufbar, insofern bringt eine Leistungssteigerung in dem Fall nicht so extrem viel.
Wenn dich der Aktuator stört kannst du dir den auch über VCDS wegprogrammieren. Oder es im Driveselect deaktivieren.


----------



## ich558 (19. Oktober 2012)

Heilige Sch**** 
1200HP Lamborghini Aventador - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Heilige Sch****
> 1200HP Lamborghini Aventador - YouTube


 
Da würde ich aber den R8 V10 mit 1000PS () nehmen, der Lamo sieht mit zu extrem aus 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=10cFarqnlS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man beachte, das sind MPH 



EDIT:

Mein neuer ESD ist auch drunter, sieht einfach klasse aus 
Ein dezentes "Fauchen" hat er auch schon, die Montage hat weniger als eine Stunde in Anspruch genommen und ging (mit gutem Werkzeug) leicht von der Hand ( sollte man für den Preis auch erwarten )
Bilder und ein Vid kann ich demnächst gerne noch posten


----------



## seventyseven (19. Oktober 2012)

Finde den Wagen zwar hässlich aber wie er sich von innen anhört wie in einem Videospiel  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXYa3IB4IVs


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ein Soundmodul erzeugt aus, egal welcher Grundlage, neue Frequenzen. Ein Klappenauspuff leitet nur den vorhanden Sound um. Sind für mich 2 verschieden paar Schuhe.


 
Vorallem bringt eine *gescheite* Sportauspuffanlage eben auch eine gewisse Mehrleistung. Der Sound ist nur ein Nebeneffekt, ich habe meine Anlage hauptsächlich umgebaut um ein paar PS und eben einen besseren Sound zu haben. Wenn ich den besseren Sound gegen noch mehr Leistung tauschen könnte, hätte ich dies auch getan. Und auf sein selber getuntes Auto kann man schon ein wenig stolz sein, man hat immerhin etwas dafür getan und es eben nicht "nur" gekauft.

Es ist eine gewisse Kunst, zumindestens wenn das gesamte Projekt durchdacht ist und man nicht einfach nur den nächsten ATU Shop leer gekauft hat.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Oktober 2012)

Mit nen Auspuff allein bekommst aber keine Leistung, schon garnicht mit diesen Muffler dingern da  Und selbst wenn die Abgasanlage so dermassend schlecht konzipiert ist ab werk das du mit nem ESD Mehrleistung bekommst, dann spielt sich das in nem rahmen ab den du nicht spüren wirst. 

Um mal eben paar PSle mehr zu bekommen, musst schon ebenfalls den Ansaugtrakt optimieren, das Steuergerät, Zylinderkopf, dann wär nen echter Fächerkrümmer schon ein muss ( ich schreib echter Fächerkrümmer weil ich schon so viel gesehen hab was als Fächerkrümmer bezeichnet wird aber im grunde nur blabla ist ) dazu noch schön nen gscheiten Katalysator ( 200-400 Zeller je nach Hubraum ) und nen gscheiter ESD. Und das ganze nicht als Gruppe A sondern als Gruppe N ausgelegt. Und hier kommen schon die differenzen, ne Auspuffanlage die wirklich was bringt auser klang sollte vorzugsweise ne Gruppe N Anlage sein, problem hier ist aber das der Rohrdurchmesser fast Original bleibt und dadurch der Sound nicht übertrieben laut wird. Bei Gruppe A haste halt 63.5mm Rohrdurchmesser wodurch die ganze sache auch Lauter wird, mit dem nachteil das es sogar Leistung fressen kann, Stichwort Abgasrückstau, Venturi Effekt usw. 

Dazu mal nen kleines bsp von meinem alten E30, Original Rohrdurchmesser bei den kisten ( zumindest beim 6 Zylinder ) liegt bei 63.5mm also schon Gruppe A wenn man es so nehmen will, ich hab damals ne Fia zugelassene Gruppe N Anlage verbaut gehabt ( Supersprint Komplett Anlage ) abgesehen davon das der ganze spass fast 2500Dm gekostet hat, wurde der karren garnicht lauter, sondern bei Niedrigen Drehzahlen sogar etwas leiser, dafür aber Brummeliger, im gegensatz dazu aber hat das ding ab 4000rpm angefangen einen richtig schönen Klang zu bekommen, der dann allerdings auch nicht leise war  

Die aller meisten ESD´s sind ja als Gruppe A drauf ausgelegt das die einfach nur Lauter werde, ob Leistungsverlust oder Gewinn ist Shit egal, der größte Kundenteil glaubt eh das was der Hersteller verspricht, mindestens 15PS mehrleistung  

Beim Auspuffkauf würd ich es auch nicht mehr anders machen, wenn ich mehrleistung will, liegen eben mindestens mal 1000€ aufn Tisch, und die Anlage hat ne Fia zulassung, da kannste sicher sein das die dinger fürn Rennsport entwickelt werden und wirklich Mehrleistung bringen, vorrausgesetzt eben das drum rum ist ebenfalls optimiert.


----------



## Goggles (20. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und auf sein selber getuntes Auto kann man schon ein wenig stolz sein, man hat immerhin etwas dafür getan und es eben nicht "nur" gekauft.


 
Ich denke man kann auch auf erworbene Gegestände stolz sein, immerhin hat man dafür auch etwas getan/erreicht.

Geh mal nur einen F458 kaufen..... stolze Besitzer aber kann ich dir mindestens 2 zeigen 

Darf man da nicht stolz sein? V.A. wenn das Auto auch noch in der Garage des dazugehörigen Hauses parkt? Ist ja schließlich nur gekauft


----------



## dekay55 (20. Oktober 2012)

Tja Stolz wird von vielen Menschen sehr sehr schnell als Proll bzw Angeben ausgelegt.


----------



## Falk (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab jetzt endlich Winterreifen drauf. Dafür fahre ich jetzt mit vier Räder im Kofferraum rum und muss morgen dran denken, die Muttern nachzuziehen - auf dem Wisch steht nach 100km, was bei 180km nach München irgendwie unpassend ist.


----------



## Mosed (20. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Nachziehen ist eh "nur" eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme, weil es irgendwann mal mit einer Felge zu Problemen in dem Bereich gekommen ist. (Laut einem Werkstattmitarbeiter)
Im Normalfall reicht einmal mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen. Sehr viele ziehen die Schrauben ja sogar nach Gefühl an, was mir aber auch zu heikel ist.
Aber wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, sollte man nochmal nachziehen, ja.

Kannst ja einen Drehmomentschlüssel und Nuss mitnehmen und machst auf der Autobahn einen Boxenstopp.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab schon ein paar mal beim Nachziehen gute 90° Drehung hin bekommen(bei gleichem Drehmoment wie beim ersten anziehen). Da hab ich mich dann schon gefragt was wohl passiert wenn man es nicht tut.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

90° d.h. die Dinger waren ja praktisch lose. D.h. da ist beim ersten Anziehen was schief gelaufen. Z.B. etwas verkantet, so dass das Drehmoment nicht in Schraubenvorspannung umgesetzt wurde. Alternativ könnte auch etwas kaputt sein. 

Da würde ich in nicht allzu langer Zeit nochmal nachziehen! Ich glaub halt, dass niemand sehen will wie die Winterreifen an einem vorbeirollen während der fahrt


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Mit nen Auspuff allein bekommst aber keine Leistung, schon garnicht mit diesen Muffler dingern da  Und selbst wenn die Abgasanlage so dermassend schlecht konzipiert ist ab werk das du mit nem ESD Mehrleistung bekommst, dann spielt sich das in nem rahmen ab den du nicht spüren wirst.



Ich sprach von einer Auspuffanlage nicht von einem Auspuff und der richtige Muffler bringt auch eine gewisse Leistungsteigerung wenn das ECU darauf abgestimmt wird. Dazu gehört aber etwas mehr als nur ein Auspuff, mit 1000Euro kommst du für eine komplette Anlage nicht sonderlich weit.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir haben sich die Schrauben schonmal so gelöst dass es ein klackern beim gasgeben und gaswegnehmen gab.

Die Schrauben konnte man dann mehr als 1 Umdrehung festziehen.
War allerdings nur bei einem Rad, weil auf der Auflagefläche von der Felge eine Oxydschicht war die sich dann mit der Zeit aufgelöst hat


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2012)

Mein Vater hat sich so an unserem Vectra (B 1,6l 16V) mal die Felge und nen bisschen was anner Achse kaputtgemacht. Aufm Weg nach Hannover schlackerte das Rad nur noch an einer Schraube umher...


----------



## Falk (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja, und alleine wegen solcher Berichte werd ich Ingolstadt raus fahren (nach 90km) und schauen, dass alles fest ist. Sonst macht mich das zu nervös zumal es ja nicht wirklich zeit kostet


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2012)

Das Werkstätten angeben, dass Schrauben nochmals kontrolliert werden müssen, hat einfache Gründe. Zum einen muss eine Werkstatt Gewährleistung auf ihre Arbeit geben und geht daher lieber auf Nummer sicher, zum anderen kommt es schnell zu Verunreinigungen zwischen der Kegel- oder Kugelverbindung, was dafür sorgt, dass das Drehmoment nach kurzer Fahrt quasi verpufft - von nicht sauber vorbereiteten Anlageflächen zwwischen Felge/Nabe gar nicht zu sprechen. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass ein Großteil der Bevölkerung den Räderwechsel zu Hause und manchmal auf der Straße durchführt / durchführen muss. Wenn sich da im Gehirn der Gedanke verankert, dass man Radschrauben nach 50-100 km nochmals nachziehen muss, eliminiert zumindest grobe Fehler und sorgt für ein gewisses Maß an Sicherheit. 

Ich für meinen Teil sehe gerade jetzt, in der Zeit des Umsteckens, ~2x die Woche ein Auto auf "drei" Rädern.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn sich das wieder gelöst hat solltest du mal nach den Felgen, den Gewinden und den Schrauben schauen. Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## >ExX< (20. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn sich das wieder gelöst hat solltest du mal nach den Felgen, den Gewinden und den Schrauben schauen. Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht!


 
Da war halt ne Oxyd Schicht drauf, die ich natürlich nicht abgemacht habe , die sich mit der Zeit aufgelöst hat, und somit die Felge nicht mehr zu 100% auflag, also sogesehen haben sich die Schrauben gar nicht gelöst^^


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Schrauben haben die Vorspannung verloren und sind somit lose, das ist ja der klassische Fall für gelöste Schrauben. Setzvorgänge nennt man sowas...


----------



## watercooled (20. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon Winterreifen drauf?


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

Nö, solange es 22°C wie heute hat machts ja auch noch keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2012)

Felgen und neue Reifen liegen bei mir noch in der Halle. Ich habe gerade ein paar kleine Bordsteinschäden gespachtelt und werde mir nächste Woche den Lack dazu anmischen lassen. Dann kann der Winter gerne kommen. Trotzdem nutze ich gerne jeden Tag auf den großen Rädern und wechsele erst, wenn es wirklich sein muss.


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab gezwungenermaßen schon zwei drauf, versuch aber so wenig wie möglich damit zu fahren.
Meine alten hatte ich den Sommer über hinten drauf weil die von 2004 sind. Auf die Felgen kommen jetzt die neuen. Da ich aber keine Lust hab erst hinten Sommerreifen draufzuziehen und in zwei/drei Wochen dann die Winterreifen hab ichs halt so gemacht.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr eigentlich schon Winterreifen drauf?



Hab kommenden Montag den Termin bei meinem Reifenspezi...


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Ich hab gezwungenermaßen schon zwei drauf, ...


 
Immerhin hast du dann auf der spurgebenden Achse zunächst die "besseren" Reifen. Oft genug höre ich: "Die guten Reifen habe ich vorne aufgezogen"...


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Ich hab gezwungenermaßen schon zwei drauf, versuch aber so wenig wie möglich damit zu fahren.
> Meine alten hatte ich den Sommer über hinten drauf weil die von 2004 sind. Auf die Felgen kommen jetzt die neuen. Da ich aber keine Lust hab erst hinten Sommerreifen draufzuziehen und in zwei/drei Wochen dann die Winterreifen hab ichs halt so gemacht.


 
Warum machst du die "schlechten" Reifen hinten drauf? Man lernt man doch schon in der Fahrschule (und in jedem Fahrertraining), dass hinten immer die besseren Reifen draufgehören, weil die für die Fahrstabilität wichtig sind.


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2012)

Die neuen kommen auch vorne drauf. 
Hab ich bisher immer so gemacht. Ist das verkehrt?

Edit: @Zappa: Das ist mir neu.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

Deine Hinterachse sorgt für die Stabilität und daher ist die wichtiger und bekommt die besseren Reifen. Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass du vorne draufziehen kannst was du magst, aber hinten ists eben noch entscheidender.

Schön, dass ich dir was neues habe beibringen können !


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab immer gedacht vorne müssen die besseren drauf wegen Lenkung--> Handling und Bremslastverteilung und so.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

Prinzipiell gehören rundrum gute Reifen drauf!

Aber gerade wegen der Lenkung gehören hinten die im Zweifelsfall besseren drauf. Eben weil du vorne noch lenken kannst, hast du im Zweifelsfall auch noch eine Reaktionsmöglichkeit. Wenns hinten wegrutscht sind deine Möglichkeiten nur sehr indirekt über die Vorderachse bzw. die Lenkung dieser Achse vorhanden. Das ist zum einen nicht eben trivial und erfordert viel Übung und zum anderen nicht so wirksam wie man es oft bräuchte...


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Spurgebende Achse ist die Hinterachse. Wenn die hinfährt wo sie will, kannst du vorne lenken soviel du willst.

Dein Satz mit der Bereifung war nach den letzten Beiträgen schwer verändlich ...vorne/hinten ...alt/neu  so langsam wird es klarer.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei ner Mischbereifung kommen ja nicht zum Spaß hinten die fetten Schlappen drauf - selbst bei nem Fronttriebler. Das ist kein optischer Gag sondern Physik.


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2012)

Klutten du verwirrst mich. 
Also doch die neuen vorne drauf?
Widersprecht ihr euch?


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2012)

Nö, ich denke, das Klutten das gleiche meint wie ich.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2012)

Uha, grad mit dem rechten Hinterrad nen Metallpfosten mitgenommen. Bzw. mit dem Felgenhorn. Hat ziemlich gerabbelt. Aber ich sehe keine Schäden. Its magic!


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2012)

@ Moe

Wir meinen das Gleiche. Geht nur scheinbar zur späten Stunde etwas durcheinander. Dein ursprünglicher Beitrag war (vielleicht nur für mich ) etwas schwer verständlich. Grundsätzlich hat die Bereifung auf der Hinterachse Priorität, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass man vorne runderneuerte Reifen mit 0,5mm Profil fahren sollte.


----------



## moe (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Slicks lass ich im Winter im Keller. 
Nu sind hinten halt eine Saison alte Reifen drauf, das lass ich diesen Winter so. Rennfeeling kommt mit meiner Mühle soweiso nicht auf.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Uha, grad mit dem rechten Hinterrad nen Metallpfosten mitgenommen. Bzw. mit dem Felgenhorn. Hat ziemlich gerabbelt. Aber ich sehe keine Schäden. Its magic!


 
Dann wars nicht so schlimm  . Nen Kumpel hat vor zwei Wochen beim Abbiegen in meine Straße 10-15m Bordsteinkante abgefressen ... Die Felge sah dann auch entsprechend aus, habe leider kein Foto gemacht . 
Aber beim Einbiegen in die Straße hier verlernen viele eh das Autofahren glaube ich... In einem Jahr jetzt schon eine schiefe Laterne gesehen (war ein anderer Kumpel, der erst mit der Beifahrerseite an unserer Hauswand lang is... Laterne ist heute noch schief ), ein LKW der beim Versuch zu wenden den Zaun des Nachbarn um fünf Meter der Länge nach nach hinten versetzt hat und der Nachbar selbst der einen so einfach übersehbaren rot-weißen Pfeiler vorm Telekomverteiler umgebrettert hat. Der stand da nicht erst seit gestern .


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2012)

Nein, bei mir war garnix. Eingeparkt und an diesem ****-Ding hängen geblieben. Aber nix. Wobei meine Felgen sowieso ziemlich mitgenommen aussehen. Schwer da neue Schäden zu erkennen.


----------



## Klutten (20. Oktober 2012)

Neue Schäden glänzen, alte Stellen sind angelaufen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2012)

richtig!


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei ner Mischbereifung kommen ja nicht zum Spaß hinten die fetten Schlappen drauf - selbst bei nem Fronttriebler. Das ist kein optischer Gag sondern Physik.


 Der RS3 hat vorne breitere als hinten.


----------



## Zoon (21. Oktober 2012)

Der Rs3 ist auch ein Sonderfall wenn man als Hersteller versucht mit nem Möchtegernallradfronttriebler gegen Wagen wie nem 1 M Coupe anzutreten. Sogar die Bremse ist Grütze wenn man mal im Touriforum liest (ja was RS heißt sollte auch wirklich mal ein paar Trackdays aushalten!). Wobei Audi nicht alleine ist, die Stahlbremse vom neuen M5 genauso, beim neuen SL63 AMG ging die Vorderradremse bei der Sportauto in Flammen auf, Anhalteweg nach der 10. Bremsung schlimmer wie ein Dacia ...


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:
			
		

> Der RS3 hat vorne breitere als hinten.



Das erscheint mir fast als Alleinstellungsmerkmal! Wenn damit mal nicht ein Abstimmungsbug kaschiert werden muss. So ähnlich wie beim ersten Smart, der vorne Asphaltschlitzer haben musste, damit erst überhaupt sicher fahrbar war.


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2012)

Damit versucht man das Untersteuern zu kurieren.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie sieht es eigentlich zwischen RS3 und dem Focus RS aus?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Damit versucht man das Untersteuern zu kurieren.


 
Ich schätze sogar ein extremes Untersteuern


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich zwischen RS3 und dem Focus RS aus?


 
Im Bezug auf was?


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Damit versucht man das Untersteuern zu kurieren.


 
Sozusagen der Gegenentwurf zum erwähnten Smart, bei dem extremes Übersteuern kuriert werden musste.


----------



## ich558 (21. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich zwischen RS3 und dem Focus RS aus?


 
Ich glaube die beiden spielen in 2 unterschiedlichen Ligen. Der RS hat relativ schlechte realen Leistungswerte.


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2012)

Der Focus wird denk ich mal besser wegkommen.


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenigstens hält beim Focus die Bremsanlage.


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2012)

Vor allem hat der dieses Spezielle Systam an der Vorderachse wodurch der mehr Grip bekommen soll und nicht so an der Lenkung zerrt. Mir fällt nur der Name nichtmehr ein....


----------



## ich558 (21. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Focus wird denk ich mal besser wegkommen.


 
Als Frontkratzer und mit ~6+ s auf 100 km/h gegen den RS 3 mit Quattro und rund 4,5s auf 100 km/h? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2012)

Revo Nuckles


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Focus wird denk ich mal besser wegkommen.


 
Ich würde lieber zum RS3 greifen. Der "Volvoford" wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Die Optik ist halt extrem kindisch, aber zum Fahren sicher genial.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Vor allem hat der dieses Spezielle Systam an der Vorderachse wodurch der mehr Grip bekommen soll und nicht so an der Lenkung zerrt. Mir fällt nur der Name nichtmehr ein....


 
Der hat glaub ich so eine Art Torque-Vectoring (schreibt sich das so? sieht komisch aus, aber ich bin zu faul zum nachsehen). Das soll die Traktion und die Handlichkeit speziell in Kurven erhöhen. Aber Zaubern kann so ein System auch nicht. Ich bin den nicht gefahren, aber es wäre das erste Auto das bei angetriebener Vorderachse frei von Antriebseinflüssen wäre, von daher glaub ich da nicht dran. Ich kenne da aber einen Prototypen mit einem Mini, der permanent angetriebene *Hinter*räder hat und bei dem bei Bedarf die Vorderräder einzeln zugeschaltet werden können. Ist nur ne Machbarkeitsstudie, aber das hat sich sehr beeindruckend gefahren!

Solche Systeme können schon was verbessern, aber auschalten kann man die Einflüsse halt nicht. Man merkt es eigentlich immer über kurz oder lang wenn die Vorderachse mit antreibt.


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Als Frontkratzer und mit ~6+ s auf 100 km/h gegen den RS 3 mit Quattro und rund 4,5s auf 100 km/h? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


 
0-100 spielt im Alltag doch fast keine Rolle....


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> 0-100 spielt im Alltag doch fast keine Rolle....


 
Als Indiez für die bessere Beschleunigung ist es aber schon OK. Da das Auto was von 0->100 in 5 Sekunden geht vermutlich auch von 20 auf 80 besser geht als ein "10 Sekunden Auto".


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja gut, OK


----------



## ich558 (21. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Als Indiez für die bessere Beschleunigung ist es aber schon OK. Da das Auto was von 0->100 in 5 Sekunden geht vermutlich auch von 20 auf 80 besser geht als ein "10 Sekunden Auto".


 
So hab ichs auch gemeint


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> 0-100 spielt im Alltag doch fast keine Rolle....


 
Das kommt drauf an. Wenn man immer zum Beschleunigen so weit wie möglich runterschaltet und alle Gänge dann voll ausdreht, dann haben solche Beschleunigungswerte eine gewisse Relevanz. Aber normalerweise schaltet man auf der Landstraße, wenn man hinter einem Laster mit 70 rauszieht nicht in den 2. Gang zurück und dreht diesen dann aus. Da ist dann die Elastizität wichtiger, weil man vlt. gar nicht zurückschaltet oder eben nur in den 4. oder 5. das hängt dann vom Auto und der Situation ab.

Das ist dann auch der Grund warum aufgeladene Motoren sich oft wesentlich kräftiger anfühlen obwohl sie objektiv gesehen gar nicht mehr sondern ggf. weniger Leistung haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist dann auch der Grund warum aufgeladene Motoren sich oft wesentlich kräftiger anfühlen obwohl sie objektiv gesehen gar nicht mehr sondern ggf. weniger Leistung haben.


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Wenn du dir Leistungsdiagramme von verschiedenen Motoren erstellst/anschaust, dann merkst du relativ leicht das die meisten aufgeladenen Motoren bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ein deutliches Leistungsplus im Vergleich zu ähnlich starken Saugmotoren haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> Wenn du dir Leistungsdiagramme von verschiedenen Motoren erstellst/anschaust, dann merkst du relativ leicht das die meisten aufgeladenen Motoren bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ein deutliches Leistungsplus im Vergleich zu ähnlich starken Saugmotoren haben.


 
Sag ich doch, deswegen fühlen die sich ja auch stärker an, zumindest solange man nicht runterschaltet und das Drehzahlmaximum des Saugers abruft. 

Das ist ja auch der Hauptvorteil für eine Aufladung, das nutzbare Drehzahlband wird breiter und das Drehzahlniveau bleibt niedriger und man kann schaltfauler fahren. Dadurch lassen sich ja auch dann Verbrauchsvorteile erzielen, zumal man das Getriebe dann von der Spreizung her dann noch größer machen kann und so das Ganze noch unterstützen.

Wer aber den Turbo dann auch noch dreht, der wird an der Tankstelle dafür dann extra zahlen dürfen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wer aber den Turbo dann auch noch dreht, der wird an der Tankstelle dafür dann extra zahlen dürfen...


 
So war das...früher.
Moderne Turbo Direkteinspritzer sind relativ leistungsstark und sparsam. Mein 211 PS TTchen hatte auf einer Distanz von 30.000 km eine Höchstdurchschnitt bei einer Betankung von 9,47 l/ 100 km, einen Mindestwert über eine Betankung von 6,28 l/ 100 km und einen Gesamtdurchschnitt von *8,13 l / 100 km*.
Insofern bleibt der Wirkungsgradvorteil grundsätzlich erhalten, da nicht mehr innerhalb des Zylinders mit Sprit gekühlt wird.

Einfach gesagt, die alte "Weisheit": "Turbo läuft, Turbo säuft" hat mit heute nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2012)

Oh doch! Ich habe das Vergnügen regelmäßig mit der neuesten Motorengeneration eines bekannten süddeutschen Herstellers zu fahren. Alles Prototypen, alles Turbos wohlgemerkt. Wenn man die manierlich fährt kommen ordentliche bis sehr ordentliche Verbräuche raus. Wenn man die tritt, dann läufts aber auch ordentlich durch. Ob sich das noch zur Serie gravierend ändert? Ich glaube nicht, dafür ist es ein wenig eng bis zur Serie...

Einen Golf GTI, den wir mal eine Zeit lang da hatten für Vergleichsfahrten ist lt. Bordcomputer nicht unter 11l gekommen! Hängt halt immer davon ab, wie der bewegt wird!


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einen Golf GTI, den wir mal eine Zeit lang da hatten für Vergleichsfahrten ist lt. Bordcomputer nicht unter 11l gekommen! Hängt halt immer davon ab, wie der bewegt wird!


 
Grundsätzlich hängt der Verbrauch von der Fahrweise ab. Aber erstens ist der VIer Golf GTi nicht gerade die neueste Ausbaustufe der TurboDIs und zum anderen brauchst du bei einer Parallelfahrt TTchen vs. vergleichbarer Sauger keinen Tropfen weniger.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2012)

Leute, mir ist heute bei meinem Golf was aufgefallen, was ich vorher noch nie hatte. Ich stand heute mit Fenstern unten an ner Ampel, niemand um mich herum und habe ein rasseln/klackern wahrgenommen. Das Auto war warm, also die Hydrostößel warens eher nicht. Ich also auf nen Parkplatz gefahren, Haube auf. Das "Rasseln" kommt wenn man vor der offenen Haube steht aus der Ecke etwas über dem linken Scheinwerfer. In etwa Höhe Kühlwasserausgleichsbehälter, laut war es zwar nicht, aber "ungewohnt". Klima war aus, Lüftung auch. Jemand ne Idee?
Wenn niemand einen spontanen Geistesblitz hat macht das auch nix, dann reiche ich die Frage in zwei-drei Wochen an die Werkstatt weiter, wenn der Kleine zum großen Service (Ölwechsel, Zündkerzen, volles Programm ) geht.


----------



## 1821984 (21. Oktober 2012)

Also klackern tut der Aktivkohlebehälter (Ventil). Müsste nen schwarzer Behälter sein. Hört sich aber fast genau so an wie Hydros.

Da sonst keine Aussage zum Auto und Motor ist (Golf 3, 4, 5, 6 und Motor?) kann man sonst nur spekulieren.


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:
			
		

> Also klackern tut der Aktivkohlebehälter (Ventil). Müsste nen schwarzer Behälter sein. Hört sich aber fast genau so an wie Hydros.
> 
> Da sonst keine Aussage zum Auto und Motor ist (Golf 3, 4, 5, 6 und Motor?) kann man sonst nur spekulieren.



Haben die den beim 4er Golf nicht woanders hingebaut? Beim 3er war der in Keilriemennähe.

Daniel, ändert sich das Geräusch bei höherer Drehzahl?


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2012)

Lagerschaden oder abgebrochene Zähne bei der Wasserpumpe?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Also klackern tut der Aktivkohlebehälter (Ventil). Müsste nen schwarzer Behälter sein. Hört sich aber fast genau so an wie Hydros.
> 
> Da sonst keine Aussage zum Auto und Motor ist (Golf 3, 4, 5, 6 und Motor?) kann man sonst nur spekulieren.


 
4 1,4l 16V . Sorry.


Die Hydros klingen aber anders, "satter" finde ich. Das ist eher nen Rasseln was ich meine, schwer zu beschreiben. An die Wasserpumpe hab ich auch schon gedacht, ist ja jetzt auch wieder ~33k km drinn das Ding, kam damals mitm Zahnriemen logischerweise neu. Dagegen spräche aber, dass sich das Geräusch bei ner Drehzahländerung eben nicht verändert .


Edit: Hier mal nen (ergoogletes) Bild von dem Bereich rund um den AGB (bin gerade zu faul nochmal nach unten ans Auto zu gehen ): http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/a0t4-1.jpg


----------



## moe (21. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich nach nem losen Kunststoffteil an. Alle Deckel richtig drauf? Verkleidungsteile festgeschraubt? Sitzen alle Stecker richtig?
Hast du vlt. irgendwo nen Stein hinter/unter/auf der Verkleidung (Radlaufkästen, der Falz unten an der Frontstoßstange, etc.)?


----------



## Riverna (21. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber zum RS3 greifen. Der "Volvoford" wäre nichts für mich.


 
Ich würde da lieber den Lokus nehmen, weil er nicht wie ein A3 an jeder Ecke steht.


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2012)

Und auch wegen dem göttlichen Sound!


----------



## 1821984 (22. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 4 1,4l 16V . Sorry.
> Die Hydros klingen aber anders, "satter" finde ich. Das ist eher nen Rasseln was ich meine, schwer zu beschreiben. An die Wasserpumpe hab ich auch schon gedacht, ist ja jetzt auch wieder ~33k km drinn das Ding, kam damals mitm Zahnriemen logischerweise neu. Dagegen spräche aber, dass sich das Geräusch bei ner Drehzahländerung eben nicht verändert .
> Edit: Hier mal nen (ergoogletes) Bild von dem Bereich rund um den AGB (bin gerade zu faul nochmal nach unten ans Auto zu gehen ): http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/a0t4-1.jpg



Wie gesagt kann es der Aktivkohlebehälter sein (schwarzer Behälter ohne dem grünen Deckel unter dem AGB). Mal Hand drauf legen dann sollte man es merken. Aber es sei mal drauf hingewiesen, dass die 1,4er alle bischen klackern (Hydros), warum auch immer. Nicht ganz so schlimm wie die alten Fiestas aber genau so nervig 

Aber da es sich eben nicht ändert bei schwankender Drehzahl tippe ich auf den Behälter.


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch wegen dem göttlichen Sound!



Und weil ich finde, dass er besser aussieht.


----------



## watercooled (22. Oktober 2012)

Vor allem in diesem Giftgrün


----------



## winner961 (22. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem in diesem Giftgrün



Welches Auzo meinst du jetzt gerade Kai ? Also Auto in Giftgrün sieht schon relativ geil aus aber es muss zum Auto passen .


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2012)

winner961 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Auzo meinst du jetzt gerade Kai ? Also Auto in Giftgrün sieht schon relativ geil aus aber es muss zum Auto passen .



Ford Focus RS


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

da wir hier ja alle einen Führerschein haben, hätte ich gerne mal eine(oder mehrere^^) Meinung zu einem Unfall.
Mein Bruder ist gestern von einem Parkplatz links auf eine Bundesstraße abgebogen.....und als er mitten auf der Straße war kam von vorne (aus einem Gebüsch mit Trampelpfad) ein Radfahrer rausgeschossen und knallte in sein Auto (Ziel des Radfahrers war der besagte Parkplatz). Der Trampelpfad ist KEIN Radweg, bzw. nicht öffenliche Straße. Auch ist dieser Weg unmöglich vom Auto/Parkplatzausfahrt einzusehen.
Wer hat Schuld/Teilschuld?

Meinung Polizei:
".....puhh grundsätzlich ist ihr bruder ja links abgebogen......aber die "Furche" da vorn als Weg zu erkennen ist eigentlich nicht möglich, Schuldfrage ungeklärt...."

Für Meinungen wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Oktober 2012)

Tja, die Fahrradfahrer sind die Schlimmsten Vertreter im Öffentlichen Verkehr, da hält sich niemand an irgendwelche Regeln. Das schlimme ist, dass man als Autofahrer bei sowas meist die Teilschuld trägt. 

Aus meiner Sicht sind 90% aller Fahrradunfälle allein die Fahrradfahrer schuld, wie auch in dem Fall deines Bruders!


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2012)

Zuverlässing wird das nur der Richter klären können... Eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung ist hoffentlich vorhanden  ?


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Wegen Rechtsschutz ruft er nachher den ADAC an......weil er nicht genau wusste ob er die mit drin hatte.....falls nicht kann er die mit Glück noch schnell abschließen.
Übrigens ist der radfahrer auf seinem Dach gelandet, rutschte vom Auto und kam auf den Füßen zum stehen. Diagnose: Knie vermutlich geprellt, sonst unverletzt.
Das ist ja immer die Hauptsache, Blech und Geld ist das eine....aber Gesundheit das wichtigere Andere.
Wenn man sich das Auto anguckt (Frontscheibe = Puzzle, Delle Motorhaube, Kratzer Kotflügeln, Beule Tür) könnte man denken der Radfahrer ist hinüber.

Aber wie gesagt....ich habe mir gestern die Unfallstelle angeschaut, da sieht man Null von dem Weg (ich bin ortskundig und kannte den Pfad bis gestern noch nicht).
Bin mal gespannt wann er zur Anhörung muss, Gott sei Dank war seine Freundin noch mit im Auto.(Zeugin)

Nachtrag:
Falls Ihr euch den Ort mal ansehen wollt, Google maps öffnen und --> 51.81479,10.940128 eingeben.
Rechts der weiße fleck ist der besagte Parklatz, schräg gegenüber sieht man den Weg....Da die Bilder schon älter sind, muss man dazu sagen das er durch Gebüch u.ä. nicht einsehbar ist)

Grüße


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wegen Rechtsschutz ruft er nachher den ADAC an......weil er nicht genau wusste ob er die mit drin hatte.....falls nicht kann er die mit Glück noch schnell abschließen.


 
Das dürfte nicht funktionieren, da zum einen nur Fälle versichert sind die innerhalb der Zeit seit bestehen einer Versicherung eingetreten sind. Und bei Neuverträgen kommt zusätzlich noch eine sogenannte Karenzzeit mit dazu. Siehe: Rechtsschutzversicherung


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja stimmt....aber ich glaube er hatte eine....


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Tja, die Fahrradfahrer sind die Schlimmsten Vertreter im Öffentlichen Verkehr, da hält sich niemand an irgendwelche Regeln. Das schlimme ist, dass man als Autofahrer bei sowas meist die Teilschuld trägt.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht sind 90% aller Fahrradunfälle allein die Fahrradfahrer schuld, wie auch in dem Fall deines Bruders!


 
Was ist mit den gefühlt 50% aller Autofahrer, die gar nicht wissen wie man einen Blinker richtig bedient und den mind. 30% die zum Teil viel zu schnell unterwegs sind?

Das Problem bei den Fahrradfahrern ist nicht anders wie bei den Autofahrern, mangelnde Regelkenntnis in Verbindung mit grandioser Selbstüberschätzung und völligem fehlen von Schuldbewusstsein... Ich dreh da die Hand nicht um!


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Fahrradfahrern ist nicht anders wie bei den Autofahrern, mangelnde Regelkenntnis in Verbindung mit grandioser Selbstüberschätzung und völligem fehlen von Schuldbewusstsein... Ich dreh da die Hand nicht um!


 
Die Regelunkenntnis geht teilweise soweit, dass es unklar ist was die Farben an einer Ampel bedeuten, warum ein Zebrastreifen eigentlich Fußgängerüberweg heißt oder warum man Einbahnstraßen am besten nur in einer Richtung befährt....


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Regelunkenntnis geht teilweise soweit, dass es unklar ist was die Farben an einer Ampel bedeuten, warum ein Zebrastreifen eigentlich Fußgängerüberweg heißt oder warum man Einbahnstraßen am besten nur in einer Richtung befährt....


 
Von dem schwierigen Umgang mit Nebelscheinwerfern, Blinker und dem richtigen Parken gar nicht zu reden. von den höheren Weihen wie das richtige Befahren eines Kreisverkehrs oder das Einfädeln mittels Reißverschlussverfahrens will ich gar nicht anfangen...


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag immer: "In Deutschland leben ca. 82 Mio Menschen, wenn davon nur 1% völlig bescheuert ist, ergibt das 820000 Vollidioten auf die man täglich treffen kann."
Und da ist viel Wahrheit dran, beide Seiten machen Fehler.
Ich fahre pro Tag ca 100km auf deutschen Straßen und seit 10 Jahren unfallfrei Auto, bilde mir somit ein über "durchnittliches" Fahrkönnen+Erfahrung zu verfügen.
Und ich habe wirklich schon vieles gesehen, vom Linienbus der einen Fahradfahrer so eng überholt, dass derjenige welcher mit seinem Ellenbogen den Bus säuberte......und andersrum dass sich Fahradfahrer ohne nach hinten zu schauen gegenseitig überholten und ich eine Vollbremsung machen musste --> als Belohnung zeigte mir der Fahrradfahrer seinen Mittelfinger.

Ich bin gespannt was bei meinem Bruder rauskommt, nach meiner Einschätzung war der Unfall unter gegebenen Umständen nicht zu verhindern.
Wenn ich mehr weiß erzähl ich es euch.

Grüße


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Oktober 2012)

Niemand erwartet vom Anderen perfektes, makelloses Verhalten. Aber wenn wir uns wenigstens darauf einigen könnten nicht als Geisterfahrer unterwegs zu sein, bei Rot stehen zu bleiben und Fußgängerüberwege für Fußgänger zu belassen. Dann wäre schon einiges erreicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2012)

Jeder macht Fehler und sollte dann aber wenigstens auch die Größe haben es zuzugeben und daraus zu lernen. Das gilt im Straßenverkehr wie im normalen Leben auch. Das ist ja kein Ding. Jeder hat auch schon bei einem eigenen Fehler im Verkehr schlicht Glück gehabt, dass jemand anderes mitgedacht und entsprechend reagiert hat. Aussagen wie dass die Radfahrer quasi die Wurzel allen Übels sind - um es mal frei und überspitzt umzuformulieren helfen nicht weiter und zeugen von Ignoranz.

Was jetzt in diesem speziellen Fall rauskommt, darauf können wir alle gespannt sein...


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2012)

Sooo - Winterschuhe sind drauf.
Im Lauf der Woche, spätestens nächste Woche, lass ich die Radschrauben noch mal nachziehen... 

Und bei meinem Reifenspezi hab ich mal wegen Felgenlackierung / Pulverbeschichtung angefragt.
Mal kucken was der meint.
Schwarz / Dunkelgrau / Matt-Anthrazit sieht halt an nem gelben Auto schon gut aus.
(Und man sieht den Bremsstaub nicht so  )


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Oktober 2012)

Heute mal wieder Fahrstunde gehabt...
Die hatten es heute alle auf mich abgesehen 
Längere, gerade Straße innerorts, nur eine Einmündung (Einbahnstr., schlecht einsehbar...) und genau da muss ungebremst n Radfahrer rauskommen, auf der rechten Spur entschlossen nach rechts ziehen und dann mit 20 vor sich hin zuckeln (2 Spuren je Richtung, 50 begrenzt, Fahrradweg auf jeder Seite)...
Und mich noch unschuldig anschauen, als ich hinter ihm fast ne Vollbremsung hingelegt hab...

Leute gibts...
MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Fahrstunde gehabt...
> Die hatten es heute alle auf mich abgesehen
> Längere, gerade Straße innerorts, nur eine Einmündung (Einbahnstr., schlecht einsehbar...) und genau da muss ungebremst n Radfahrer rauskommen, auf der rechten Spur entschlossen nach rechts ziehen und dann mit 20 vor sich hin zuckeln (2 Spuren je Richtung, 50 begrenzt, Fahrradweg auf jeder Seite)...
> Und mich noch unschuldig anschauen, als ich hinter ihm fast ne Vollbremsung hingelegt hab...
> ...


 

Warts ab, wieviele noch wegen dir ne Vollbremsung machen müssen... hat der Fahrlehrer eingreifen müssen? Wenn nein, dann wars noch nicht wirklich eng


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Oktober 2012)

Er war schon mit drauf, ich war aber schneller 
Wegen mir musste noch keiner ne Vollbremsung machen...
MfG


----------



## Riverna (22. Oktober 2012)

Wie auch? 
Es wird noch genug Situationen geben wo auch du für eine Vollbremsung bei anderen sorgen wirst. Nicht immer nur die anderen sind Idioten, manchmal ist man auch selber einer.


----------



## totovo (22. Oktober 2012)

apropos Vollbremsung: 
heute morgen gemütlich auf der A4 wieder nach Dresden gefahren, da kam ne Auffahrt, ich also bei ungefähr 160, also recht normal unterwegs, auf die mittlere Spur, damit alle auffahren können. das waren 3 hintereinander. 
Ein Kleinwagen, ein Transporter und noch ein Opel Astra. Gut der Kleinwagen war langsam, also ist der Transporter gleich auf die mittlere Spur, was man ja schon eigentlich nicht macht, mit ~80 Km/h wenn nicht alles frei ist.
nun gut, also rüber auf die Linke Spur, die war ja frei. 
Was macht die dumme Frau in dem Opel??? fährt mit 80 auf die dritte Spur!!!
Sowas geht mal gar nicht, absolut überhaupt nicht. Ich bin natürlich sofort in die Eisen gestiegen... aber der Bremsweg von 150 (ich hatte schon das Gas weggenommen) auf 80 ist eben auch noch ein langer! das war sowas von Haarscharf, da war nicht mal mehr 3 Meter Platz, zwischen meiner Schnauze und ihrem Kofferraum! 
Der Mercedes der von hinten auch angerauscht kam musste einmal quer über die Fahrbahn fahren, weil sonst sein Bremsweg nicht ausgereicht hätte, zum glück war die Autobahn fast leer.

Ich habe das alles auf Video! Nur bringt es was, wenn ich das zur Polizei schaffe? eher nicht, oder?
Weil solchen Lebensmüden Fahrern gehört der Lappen echt entzogen! Das ist ja schon grob fahrlässig, sowas.

Das war son Schock fürs Leben, der mich jetzt bei auffahrenden Kolonen sehr aufmerksam werden lässt. Aber sowas hatte ich echt noch nie gesehen.


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Oktober 2012)

zeig mal bitte das Video


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Oktober 2012)

Genau, nicht viel schnacken, zeigen!


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Genau, nicht viel schnacken, zeigen!


---Auch sehen möcht---


----------



## totovo (22. Oktober 2012)

Das hochzuladen würde selbst bei 32x32 Pixeln Tage dauern 

Ich habe nur GPRS (Ich hänge im Datenlimit von meinem Surfstick fest) Aber sobald ich wieder Volumen habe, lade ich es bei YouTube hoch und poste den Link. aber ohne Ton, mein Fluchen ist nicht Jugendfrei


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:
			
		

> Er war schon mit drauf, ich war aber schneller
> Wegen mir musste noch keiner ne Vollbremsung machen...
> MfG



Als Fahrschüler wirst du gar keine echte Vollbremsung hinbekommen, das muss man üben! Deswegen solltest du, wenn du ein paar Monate Fahrpraxis hast und nicht mehr so sehr mit der Materie kämpfen musst unbedingt ein Sicherheitstraining machen. Das bringt echt was!

Und das wg. dir bislang noch keiner ne Vollbremsung machen musste sollte ja klar sein. Erstens passt dein Lehrer auf, dass du keinen groben Unfug anstellst und zum Anderen hast du auch ja noch keine nennenswerte Strecke zurückgelegt. Keine Sorge das kommt noch.
Ich hoffe, dass du dann genug Selbstkritik hast einen eigenen Fehler anzuerkennen und was draus lernst.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> apropos Vollbremsung:
> heute morgen gemütlich auf der A4 wieder nach Dresden gefahren, da kam ne Auffahrt, ich also bei ungefähr 160, also recht normal unterwegs, auf die mittlere Spur, damit alle auffahren können. das waren 3 hintereinander.
> Ein Kleinwagen, ein Transporter und noch ein Opel Astra. Gut der Kleinwagen war langsam, also ist der Transporter gleich auf die mittlere Spur, was man ja schon eigentlich nicht macht, mit ~80 Km/h wenn nicht alles frei ist.
> nun gut, also rüber auf die Linke Spur, die war ja frei.
> ...


 
Hatte ich auch schon auffer A2 aus Hannover zurück nach Hause... War nen Fox der vonner Auffahrt ohne den Beschleunigungsstreifen zu nutzen direkt auf die linke Spur rüber is auf der ich unterwegs war... Fand ich nicht allzu spannend .
Aber gut, man ist selber auch mal unachtsam... Zappaesk hat schon Recht: Gut, dass andere "wach" sind, wenn man einen Miniaussetzer hat .


----------



## Riverna (22. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> apropos Vollbremsung:
> heute morgen gemütlich auf der A4 wieder nach Dresden gefahren, da kam ne Auffahrt, ich also bei ungefähr 160, also recht normal unterwegs, auf die mittlere Spur, damit alle auffahren können. das waren 3 hintereinander.
> Ein Kleinwagen, ein Transporter und noch ein Opel Astra. Gut der Kleinwagen war langsam, also ist der Transporter gleich auf die mittlere Spur, was man ja schon eigentlich nicht macht, mit ~80 Km/h wenn nicht alles frei ist.
> nun gut, also rüber auf die Linke Spur, die war ja frei.
> ...


 
Erlebt man leider viel zu oft und das schlimme, oft bekommen die Schuldigen es überhaupt nicht mit.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> oft bekommen die Schuldigen es überhaupt nicht mit.


 
Oder es wird wild gestikuliert, wie man denn auf die Idee käme, gerade in dem Moment auch auf der Erde zu leben .


----------



## totovo (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja? Also das ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen, sonst mache ich nur wegen rücksichtsloser LKW Fahrer Bremsungen, weil die einfach raus fahren... 
und die hat das schon mitbekommen, dass Quietschen der Reifen war nicht zu überhören und die Hupe auch nicht, zumindest wollte sie sich dann ganz schnell verdrücken. 
Ich würde echt gern das Video hochladen... vielleicht komme ich morgen im Uni Rechenzentrum dazu.

Naja egal, es ist ja noch mal gut gegangen *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Oktober 2012)

Hopp, zackig, YouTube ruft, ich auch sehen will. 
Und wir wollen das gesamte Video, ohne Zensur.  Kannst es ja auf Privat stellen..
Und möglichst dalli!


----------



## ich558 (23. Oktober 2012)

Schlüsseltuning


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2012)

Lol Geil! Meiner ist auch getunt. Ich hab vor ner Weile den kleinen Ersatzschlüssel verloren, der in die Keycard integriert ist. Der deckt gleichzeitig auch das Batteriefach von der Keycard ab. Ich hab ne ziemliche Menge Tesafilm um die Keycard gewickelt, damit ich nicht auch noch die Batterie verliere. Muss ma irgendwann zu hause nen neuen Schlüssel bestellen. Wobei, so wirklich störts mich nicht.


----------



## watercooled (24. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlüsseltuning



Du fährst Audi? Kann mir mal einer erklären warum Audi/VW bis vorn paar Jahren auf diese StartStopEinsteckschlüsseo gesetzt hat und jetzt wieder normale Schlüssel benutzt?


----------



## McZonk (24. Oktober 2012)

Das ist eine Funktion des Fahrzeugsegments - einen A4, A6 oder A8 startest standardmäßig mit einem Schlüssel ohne Bart - quasi der Push2Drive-Schlüssel, den du beschreibst ("Advanced Key"). Die kleineren Volumenmodelle haben von Haus aus noch die normale Schlüsseltechnik.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Oktober 2012)

> einen A4, A6 oder A8 startest standardmäßig mit einem Schlüssel ohne Bart - quasi der Push2Drive-Schlüssel


Sprich wenn man den "Schlüssel" fester reinsteckt startet der Motor? Unser letzter Audi hatte das nämlich noch nicht. 

Vor drei Monaten hatten wir einen X1 als Leihwagen, da muss man erst den "Schlüssel ohne Bart" in die Buchse stecken und dann zusätzlich noch einen Startknopf drücken. Ich verstehe nicht, warum das so umständlich sein muss. 
Von dem abgesehen wirkte der X1 im Innenraum richtig billig, nur Hartplastik, das auch gerne mal knarzt - trotz M-Paket und Lederausstattung. Aber immerhin verstehe ich jetzt folgendes Zitat, das ich mal aufgegriffen habe: 


> VW verkauft aktuell die meisten Autos in DE, BMW macht am meisten Gewinn pro Auto.


----------



## ich558 (24. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du fährst Audi? Kann mir mal einer erklären warum Audi/VW bis vorn paar Jahren auf diese StartStopEinsteckschlüsseo gesetzt hat und jetzt wieder normale Schlüssel benutzt?


 
Japp. Welchen Schlüssel meinst du damit?


----------



## McZonk (24. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su63Usp7DQk

Am Anfang wird klar wie der Schlüssel funktioniert - die Zweite Hälfte ist dann die Keyless-Variante (gegen Aufpreis natürlich).


----------



## ich558 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ah okey. Find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas sinnlos erst den Schlüssel reinzustecken und dann den Knopf auf der Mittelkonsole drücken. Da ist mir das richtige Keylessgo wie ich es jetzt hab schon besser, da brauch ich den Schlüssel nicht einmal anfassen.


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde für sowas keinen Cent ausgeben, Schlüssel ins Zündschloss und umdrehen... das dauert keine 5 Sekunden.


----------



## McZonk (24. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ah okey. Find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas sinnlos erst den Schlüssel reinzustecken und dann den Knopf auf der Mittelkonsole drücken. Da ist mir das richtige Keylessgo wie ich es jetzt hab schon besser, da brauch ich den Schlüssel nicht einmal anfassen.


 Musst du ja auch gar nicht. Normalerweise gibt es in der Mittelkonsole keinen Knopf - das Fahrzeug wird einfach über Eindrücken des bartlosen Schlüssels gestartet - Press2Drive. Der Knopf in der Mittelkonsole kommt nur beim Keyless-System mit. Dann kann der Schlüssel auch in der Hosentasche verweilen und es reicht der Druck auf den Knopf.


----------



## ich558 (24. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde für sowas keinen Cent ausgeben, Schlüssel ins Zündschloss und umdrehen... das dauert keine 5 Sekunden.



Ich auch nicht aber es war halt schon dabei. Ist zwar schon komfortable aber extra dafür hätte ich auch nicht gezahlt.


----------



## watercooled (24. Oktober 2012)

McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Funktion des Fahrzeugsegments - einen A4, A6 oder A8 startest standardmäßig mit einem Schlüssel ohne Bart - quasi der Push2Drive-Schlüssel, den du beschreibst ("Advanced Key"). Die kleineren Volumenmodelle haben von Haus aus noch die normale Schlüsseltechnik.



Warum hat VW das dann im Passat wenn das den höherpreisigen Audis vorbehalten ist?


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ah okey. Find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas sinnlos erst den Schlüssel reinzustecken und dann den Knopf auf der Mittelkonsole drücken. Da ist mir das richtige Keylessgo wie ich es jetzt hab schon besser, da brauch ich den Schlüssel nicht einmal anfassen.


 
Für viele ist es eine blöde Spielerei, aber ich bin damit rundum glücklich. Wenn ich zum Auto gehe und irgendwas öffnen möchte, geht es sofort mit einer Bewegung zum jeweiligen Griff auf, beim Schließen ebenso. Und wenn ich im Auto sitze, muss ich nicht mehr machen als auf den Startknopf zu drücken. Da ich oft mit Papieren oder irgendwas anderem ins Auto steige, blieb der Schlüssel nicht selten in der Hosentasche und das anschließende Herausholen aus der Jeans im Auto war dann eine echte Turnübung. Das muss ich nicht mehr haben. 

Papa hat sich den Luxus verdient, komfortabel zu reisen.


----------



## McZonk (24. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum hat VW das dann im Passat wenn das den höherpreisigen Audis vorbehalten ist?


Es gibt oftmals Technik die in der VAG bei Volkswagen-Fahrzeugen zuerst kommt. Konkretes Beispiel sind Spurhalte- oder Einparkassistenten, die es im Passat schon seit Ende 08(?) gibt, bei Audi aber im höher gestellten A6 erst jetzt mit dem 4G seit 12/2010 erhältlich sind.


----------



## ich558 (24. Oktober 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Für viele ist es eine blöde Spielerei, aber ich bin damit rundum glücklich. Wenn ich zum Auto gehe und irgendwas öffnen möchte, geht es sofort mit einer Bewegung zum jeweiligen Griff auf, beim Schließen ebenso. Und wenn ich im Auto sitze, muss ich nicht mehr machen als auf den Startknopf zu drücken. Da ich oft mit Papieren oder irgendwas anderem ins Auto steige, blieb der Schlüssel nicht selten in der Hosentasche und das anschließende Herausholen aus der Jeans im Auto war dann eine echte Turnübung. Das muss ich nicht mehr haben.
> 
> Papa hat sich den Luxus verdient, komfortabel zu reisen.


 
Ich weiß schon wies funktioniert kann ja selbst jeden Tag aufs neue dieses Feature erleben aber als ich es noch nicht hatte habe ich mich noch nicht dafür interessiert, da ich dachte das ist nur eine dumme Spielerei 
Du hast den 535D E60 oder? Ich dachte BMW hat das erst mit der neuen F10 Baureihe eingeführt bzw ist KeylessGo meines Erachtens nach in der jetzigen Zeit viel stärker verbreitet als noch für ~5 Jahren.


----------



## Falk (24. Oktober 2012)

Was auch noch zu den "sinnlosen" extras zählt: softclose bei bmw. Damit braucht man die Tür nicht ganz zuschlagen, sondern sie fährt das letzte Stück automatisch ran.


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du hast den 535D E60 oder? Ich dachte BMW hat das erst mit der neuen F10 Baureihe eingeführt ...



Jupp, einen Kombi, also den E61. Zumindest seit dem Facelift gibt es die Komfortschließanlage + Keyless go - ob es dieses Extra seit 2004 (Einführung) gibt, kann ich nicht sagen.



Falk schrieb:


> Was auch noch zu den "sinnlosen" extras zählt: softclose bei bmw. Damit braucht man die Tür nicht ganz zuschlagen, sondern sie fährt das letzte Stück automatisch ran.



Tstststs... du Frevler weißt nicht was gut ist. Ich mag es, die Tür nur anzulehnen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Oktober 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Was auch noch zu den "sinnlosen" extras zählt: softclose bei bmw. Damit braucht man die Tür nicht ganz zuschlagen, sondern sie fährt das letzte Stück automatisch ran.


 
Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt findet man das bestimmt auch gut und ist z.B. bei engen Parkhausplätzen hilfreich.
Ich fand die elektrische Heckklappe von unserem F11 auch erst unnütz, man bemerkt aber schnell die Vorteile die das System bietet ..... und das man noch fauler wird und nur noch immer einen Knopf drückt


----------



## ich558 (24. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt ja viele Extras deren Sinn oder Nutzen auf den Ersten Blick nicht ganz klar ist aber bei Fahrzeugen in der Oberklasse oder bei Premiumherstellern muss halt auch viel geboten werden


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2012)

Wer möchte denn auch gerne dauernd eine dreckige (und das lässt sich ja leider nicht verhindern) Heckklappe ins Schloss drücken? Was für eine Schmiererei. Nicht schön für die Finger und an der Heckklappe sieht es auch bescheiden aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Oktober 2012)

Da hat einer auch viel Glück gehabt:

Lschzug der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Bigge-Olsberg - Galerie - Kategorie: Verkehrsunfall auf K 15 24.06.2012
[E82] 123d coupe Totalschaden - Der 1er BMW Treffpunkt für Tuning, Pflege, Alufelgen, Wartung, Reparatur und Kauf.


----------



## riedochs (25. Oktober 2012)

2. Geburtstag. Habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Bäume geben nicht nach.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

@Klutten: Weiter so, einer muss ja meinen Arbeitsplatz sichern .


----------



## ich558 (25. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> @Klutten: Weiter so, einer muss ja meinen Arbeitsplatz sichern .



Wo arbeitest du?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

http://www.huf-group.com/home/openCms.nsf/documents/StartpageGerman

Und KeylessGo etc. bringt natürlich mehr ein.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und KeylessGo etc. bringt natürlich mehr ein.


 
Und bringt einen unerwarteten Komfortgewinn, den man nicht mehr missen will.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2012)

Und Probleme wenn das Auto nicht zu ist.
Irgendwo habe ich mal gehört das man diese Schlüssel sich recht einfach nachmachen lassen kann-


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Menschheit wird immer fauler


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2012)

Mein Auto startet auf Knopfdruck, macht die Türen und Kofferraum auf, wenn ich komme und auch wieder zu, wenn ich gehe. Schlüssel bleibt in der Hose. Aber mehr Komfort? Weil ich nicht auf die Fernbedienung drücken muss und anschließend die Karte in nen Schlitz schieben muss? Keyless Go lohnt sich nur für fette oder alte Menschen, die einmal im Auto platziert, nur noch mit Mühe den Autoschlüssel aus der Hose gefummelt bekommen. Ich jedenfalls würde mir kein Keyless Go mehr holen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und Probleme wenn das Auto nicht zu ist.


Ganz im Gegenteil. Es geht schließlich von selbst zu wenn man länger nicht da ist.


> Irgendwo habe ich mal gehört das man diese Schlüssel sich recht einfach nachmachen lassen kann-


Kurz: Nö, da hast du falsch gehört.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2012)

War ein einer Deutsche Autosendung, aber das ist schon eine Zeit her. Auto war afiak ein Fiat 500.
Nützt dir auch nichts wenn einer ins auto kommt wenn es offen ist.
Afaik kann man doch den Funk stören.

Und stimmt das es das wenn der Schlüssel im Auto liegt es sich abschließt?


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2012)

Ne Auto erkennt, dass der Schlüssel im Auto/am Auto ist. Wird nix verriegelt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> War ein einer Deutsche Autosendung, aber das ist schon eine Zeit her. Auto war afiak ein Fiat 500.
> Nützt dir auch nichts wenn einer ins auto kommt wenn es offen ist.
> Afaik kann man doch den Funk stören.


Das öffnen des Autos an sich ist unterste Sicherheitsstufe. Es reicht schließlich wenn es aufwendiger ist das Auto zu knacken als direkt die Scheibe ein zu schlagen.
Man kann mit großem Aufwand über Relais das Signal verlängern. Zum einen kann man so aber immer noch nicht fahren und zum anderen ist so ein Angriff bei Autos mit mehreren Empfängern(BMWs 7er hat z.B. vier) auch nicht gerade trivial.
Je nach Kundenwunsch wird auch noch die Signallaufzeit gemessen, dann ist es ganz vorbei mit verlängern.


> Und stimmt das es das wenn der Schlüssel im Auto liegt es sich abschließt?


Normalerweise passiert automatisches Abschließen, unabhängig von KeylessGo, nur wenn sich das Auto bewegt. Schlüssel im Auto lassen und abschließen ist genau das was man mit so einem Schlüssel auf keinen Fall kann(im Gegensatz zu einem normalen Fernbedienungsschlüssel).


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Vor einiger Zeit war ich mit einem Kollegen in einem Auto mit Keyless Go unterwegs. Es war ne Beurteilungsfahrt, d.h. nach einiger Zeit haben wir die Plätze getauscht. Als wir dann wieder im Werk ankamen, bin ich ausgestiegen (den Schlüssel in der Hose) und der Kollege in die Garage gefahren. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Wenn der jetzt noch ne Runde gedreht hätte und unterwegs den Motor ausgemacht hätte, dann wäre er in der Pampa gestanden und den Bock nicht mehr anbekommen... 

Persönlich würde ich für sonen Schnickschnack kein Geld ausgeben. Ohne mich jetzt in die Materie (sprich Preise) eingelesen zu haben ist es mit Sicherheit auch völlig überteuert. 5€ Technik für 880€ Aufpreis (beim 3er). Gut vlt. kostet das System BMW im EK auch ein wenig mehr, aber um die 800€ dürfte der Gewinn schon betragen...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Ohne Frage macht der OEM da ziemlich viel Gewinn mit. An den Einkaufspreisen liegt es nicht, das kann ich dir versichern .
Zum Teil wandert es jetzt aber insgesamt in Komforpakete, sprich es ist schlicht dabei wenn man gerne beleuchtete Griffe, "Coming Home Light" etc. möchte.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2012)

Gut dann sollte da ja fast nichts passieren können.
Aber wie sieht es mit den Kartenschlüsseln aus wie Renault sie zt verwendet (hat)?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Worauf bezogen?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Generell verdienen die OEMs sich mit Extrawünschen dumm und dusslig. Da werden für Softwareoptinen z.T. 3 oder 4 stellige Beträge verlangt - und natürlich auch gezahlt - oder für simpelste Technik ebenfalls Schweinebeträge gefordert...

Für mich/meine Frau gibts daher jetzt und in Zukunft (ausser meinen Firmenwagen alle 3 Jahre) keinen Neuwagen. Da verbrenn ich mein Geld lieber anderswo.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Worauf bezogen?


 Sicherheit etc.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich doch oben alles geschrieben: Ein einfaches System kann man mit Relaistationen halbwegs irritieren, aber die Scheibe einschlagen geht eh schneller.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Keyless Go lohnt sich nur für fette oder alte Menschen, die einmal im Auto platziert, nur noch mit Mühe den Autoschlüssel aus der Hose gefummelt bekommen. Ich jedenfalls würde mir kein Keyless Go mehr holen.


 
Keyless go ist natürlich nur ein Komfortgewinn, so wie elektrische Fensterheber auch keine neue Funktion an sich mitrbingen sondern nur den Komfort steigern. Und das nicht nur für alte und fette Menschen. Ich jedenfalls werde mit kein Auto mehr ohne Keyless go holen, da es im Alltag wirklich sehr praktisch ist.

Ich fahre jetzt den zweiten Tag einen Passat Alltrack Variant. Der hat fast alles ausser Keyless go, da merkt man erstmal wie sehr man sich daran gewöhnt. In meinem Auto ist jedenfals das Zündschloss "jungfrau", da man den Schlüssel wirklich nie braucht.

Aber das ist eben mit allen Extras so, die schärfsten Kritiker sind oftmals die, die solche Features nicht haben oder eine schlechte Umsetzung davon hatten. Was glaubst du wie oft ich mir schon anhören durfte wie sinnlos ein Navi, ESP und sonstwas alles ist? Und das in der Regel von Leuten die aktuelle Systeme nur aus der Autobild kennen  .


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2012)

Was soll man an nem Keyless Go  schlecht umsetzen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Möglichkeiten sind mannigfaltig  .
Einige Hersteller geben einem eine Fernbedienung im Handyformat mit auf den Weg, andere ein Teil was so billig verarbeitet ist, dass es sich in "Staub auflöst" oder z.B. war bei dem Challenger den ich im Urlaub hatte keine Sensorig in den Türen verbaut, sondern ein abstehender Plastikdruckknopf. Und so gibt es eben viele Details die besonders gut oder eben schlecht gemacht sein können.


----------



## Triniter (25. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit war ich mit einem Kollegen in einem Auto mit Keyless Go unterwegs. Es war ne Beurteilungsfahrt, d.h. nach einiger Zeit haben wir die Plätze getauscht. Als wir dann wieder im Werk ankamen, bin ich ausgestiegen (den Schlüssel in der Hose) und der Kollege in die Garage gefahren. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Wenn der jetzt noch ne Runde gedreht hätte und unterwegs den Motor ausgemacht hätte, dann wäre er in der Pampa gestanden und den Bock nicht mehr anbekommen...
> 
> Persönlich würde ich für sonen Schnickschnack kein Geld ausgeben. Ohne mich jetzt in die Materie (sprich Preise) eingelesen zu haben ist es mit Sicherheit auch völlig überteuert. 5€ Technik für 880€ Aufpreis (beim 3er). Gut vlt. kostet das System BMW im EK auch ein wenig mehr, aber um die 800€ dürfte der Gewinn schon betragen...



Sorry ich muss dich leider etwas enttäuschen, aber für 5€ gibts in der Entwicklung kein Keyless go, gerechnet auf Bauteile, HW und SW Entwicklung auf das einzelne Steuergerät heruntergerechnet. (Ich arbeite in dem Umfeld als SW Entwickler)
Was dein beschriebenes Thema hier anbelangt:
Wir empfehlen hier den jeweiligen Herstellen bei gewissen Triggern, also z.B. Türe schließen, explizit zu prüfen ob sich noch ein Schlüssel im Innenraum befindet. Ist dies nicht der Fall muss laut unseren Empfehlungen der Fahrer über eine Meldung (optisch oder akustisch) gewarnt werden. Dies wird so von einigen Herstellern auch gemacht, aber ob es alle machen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeiten sind mannigfaltig  .
> Einige Hersteller geben einem eine Fernbedienung im Handyformat mit auf den Weg, andere ein Teil was so billig verarbeitet ist, dass es sich in "Staub auflöst" oder z.B. war bei dem Challenger den ich im Urlaub hatte keine Sensorig in den Türen verbaut, sondern ein abstehender Plastikdruckknopf. Und so gibt es eben viele Details die besonders gut oder eben schlecht gemacht sein können.



Das betrifft dann aber nicht Keyless Go, sondern alle Modelle, mit oder ohne Zaubertürchen. Zumindest, wenn der Hersteller für seine Autos identische Schlüsselformen/Materialien verwendet. Und irgendwas mit Plastikdruckknöpfen ist kein Keyless Go.  

Was die reine Funktion von Keyless Go angeht, man kommt, macht auf, steigt ein drückt auf den Startknopf und ab gehts. Da gibts nix gut oder schlecht.  

Ich glaube, bei mir heißt das übrigens "Hands Free". Zumindest hatte ich bei dem Paket ein Kreuzchen gemacht.




Triniter schrieb:


> Wir empfehlen hier den jeweiligen Herstellen bei gewissen Triggern, also z.B. Türe schließen, explizit zu prüfen ob sich noch ein Schlüssel im Innenraum befindet. Ist dies nicht der Fall muss laut unseren Empfehlungen der Fahrer über eine Meldung (optisch oder akustisch) gewarnt werden. Dies wird so von einigen Herstellern auch gemacht, aber ob es alle machen weiß ich nicht.



Bei mir warnt da nix. Ich weiß aber auch, dass sich die Karre nicht abschließt, weil ich auf dem Wochenendgrundstück von meinen Eltern das Auto auch mal über nen Tag geparkt lasse und der Schlüssel liegt drinne. Die Innenbeleuchtung dimmt sich nach ner Zeit aus. Das ist das Einzige, was passiert.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Triniter schrieb:


> Sorry ich muss dich leider etwas enttäuschen, aber für 5€ gibts in der Entwicklung kein Keyless go, gerechnet auf Bauteile, HW und SW Entwicklung auf das einzelne Steuergerät heruntergerechnet. (Ich arbeite in dem Umfeld als SW Entwickler)


 
Nun, da ich auch ein wenig Erfahrung in der Entwicklung besitze kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass es ein wenig teurer ist als die von mir überspitzt gewählten 5€, aber es liegt wesentlich näher an den 5€ als an den 880€. Wenn man nur die Bauteile heranzieht, so würde es mich wundern wenn diese mehr wie vlt. 30€ kosten würden. Entwicklung drauf wobei die je nachdem entweder als Umlage auf den Teilepreis für eine gewisse Zeit über die Laufzeit oder aber als Entwicklungsgelder während der Entwicklung (was normalerweise besser ist) gezahlt wird und das Ganze muss eigentlich wesentlich unter 50€ kosten...

Die Höhe der Entwicklungsleistung hängt ja stark davon ab, die wievielte Generation entwickelt wird. Anfangs wirds mehr sein, wenn die Firma schon Erfahrung hat, dann gehts vermutlich / hoffentlich schneller und billiger.


----------



## watercooled (25. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Keyless Go System kam mal vor 5 Jahren bei DMotor. Da haben Tim und Carsten das echt amüsant erklärt


----------



## Triniter (25. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei mir warnt da nix. Ich weiß aber auch, dass sich die Karre nicht abschließt, weil ich auf dem Wochenendgrundstück von meinen Eltern das Auto auch mal über nen Tag geparkt lasse und der Schlüssel liegt drinne. Die Innenbeleuchtung dimmt sich nach ner Zeit aus. Das ist das Einzige, was passiert.


Naja unterscheidet sich ja nicht wirklich zu einem "normalen" Schlüssel. Wenn du ihn im Fahrzeug hast kannst auch schlecht mit dem gleichen Schlüssel abschließen. Ziel ist halt, ein Schlüssel darf nicht eingeschlossen werden können ohne das sicher gestellt ist, dass ein weiterer Schlüssel vorhanden wäre mit dem man das Fahrzeug wieder öffnen kann. Ebenfalls muss ja verhindert werden das jemand einen im Fahrzeug liegenden Schlüssel dazu nutzt ein Auto entriegeln zu können.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, da ich auch ein wenig Erfahrung in der  Entwicklung besitze kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass es ein wenig  teurer ist als die von mir überspitzt gewählten 5€, aber es liegt  wesentlich näher an den 5€ als an den 880€. Wenn man nur die Bauteile  heranzieht, so würde es mich wundern wenn diese mehr wie vlt. 30€ kosten  würden. Entwicklung drauf wobei die je nachdem entweder als Umlage auf  den Teilepreis für eine gewisse Zeit über die Laufzeit oder aber als  Entwicklungsgelder während der Entwicklung (was normalerweise besser  ist) gezahlt wird und das Ganze muss eigentlich wesentlich unter 50€  kosten...
> 
> Die Höhe der Entwicklungsleistung hängt ja stark davon ab, die wievielte  Generation entwickelt wird. Anfangs wirds mehr sein, wenn die Firma  schon Erfahrung hat, dann gehts vermutlich / hoffentlich schneller und  billiger.


 Das ist klar, dass die Entwicklungskosten nicht im geringsten etwas mit den Mondpreisen zu tun haben die die OEMs nachher dafür verlangen. Der genaue Preis variiert dann natürlich abhängig von gewissen Faktoren (Anzahl verbauter Antennen, wie viel generische SW kann verwendet werden, usw.)
Bei uns besteht so ein Keyless Go System SW seitig aus einer generischen Basis-SW die in sämtliche Projekte verteilt wird. Daran angeschlossen werden dann halt die speziellen Kundenfunktionen, also konkret die Krypto und eine Master oder High-Layer Komponente die das vom Kunden gewünschte Verhalten abdeckt, also konkret wann wird gesucht, wie oft, wann gebe ich dem Fahrer eine Warnung, ... Da ist dann natürlich vieles möglich und im Normalfall nicht wiederverwendbar und somit jedes mal neu zu entwickeln.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Für net mal nen Fuffi einkaufen und für 880€ verkaufen... Da sage noch einer was zu Apple und deren Mondpreisen... Die Margen bei Sonderausstattung bei Autos sind z.T. noch deutlich höher, aber irgendwie diskutiert da niemand drüber. Die Obstpreise hingegen sind beinahe ein "Politikum".


----------



## Mosed (25. Oktober 2012)

Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen, dass eine Technik erstmal entwickelt werden muss.

Die Umsetzung des Endergebnisses und die Materialkosten mögen "niedrig" sein. Aber davor gibt es mehrere Entwicklungsschleifen.

Von Motoren werden z.B. mehrere Baustufen konstruiert, zig Prototypen hergestellt und diese getestet. Bei jeder Baustufe wird optimiert und die Fertiger müssen neue Prototypenwerkzeuge (z.B. für Gussteile) herstellen. Bis zum Serienmotor kommen da schon ein paar Kosten zusammen. Ist ja nicht so, dass der Motor einmal von Anfang an richtig und perfekt konstruiert wird und ohne Tests dann verbaut werden kann.

So ein Getriebe von Getrag dürfte auch ein Mehrfaches dessen kosten, was die Materialkosten und die Endumsetzung "wert" sind. (Ich meine hier ist jemand von der Firma  )


Und bei Techniken wie Keyless Go müssen die Kosten auf wenige Schultern verteilt werden. Ist ja nicht so, dass diese Technik in allen Fahrzeugen zum Einsatz kommt. Irgendwann wird es dann günstiger.
Aber klar sind manche Sachen überteuert. Ein Navi für 2000€ dürfte mit nichts zu rechtfertigen sein.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Sicher, aber das ist in den "50€" ja schon drin. Es ging hier um die Differenz zwischen dem was der Zulieferer bekommt und dem was der OEM vom Endkunde verlangt. Und der hat fast keine Entwicklungskosten für so ein Zukaufteil, schlägt aber locker mal 900% drauf.


----------



## Mosed (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja, die Entwicklungskosten trägt der OEM natürlich auch. Der Zulieferer wird das nicht selber zahlen.

Es gibt ja einmal die Kosten pro finalem Bauteil und die vorherigen Entwicklungskosten dafür. Es werden ja nicht alle Kosten im Preis des Endproduktes eingepreist. Könnte immer sein, dass der OEM den Zulieferer wechselt. Also wird jeder Zwischenschritt der Entwicklung schonmal abgerechnet. Kommt auch vor, dass mehrere Zulieferer parallel entwickeln und der OEM sich später für ein Produkt entscheidet - bezahlen muss er trotzdem alles.

Kenne ich z.B. direkt von Turboladern. Garret und BWTS entwickeln parallel. Beide bekommen Änderungswünsche und irgendwann fliegt einer raus - muss ja trotzdem alles bezahlt werden.

(Ob das so ok ist, ist ne andere Sache, aber es gibt mehr Kosten als die offensichtlichen)


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Klar muss die Technik entwickelt werden, aber wir reden hier ja nicht von einem Überlichtantrieb. Ich möchte mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber die Entwicklungskosten für ein System wie Keyless Go dürften maximal im unteren 1-stelligen Millionenbereich liegen, wenn überhaupt. Zumal es sich hier ja auch um keine neuen Entwicklungen handelt sondern zum Großteil um Adaptionen bestehender Technik auf die Umgebungen der jeweiligen OEMs. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sind die weiteren Generationen dann auch immer billiger, weil eben Erfahrung besteht, die ersten Kostenrunden gelaufen sind, Lessons-learned zu greifen anfängt usw. 

Ich kann dir jetzt hier keine Kalkulation von Getrieben offenlegen, aber du wärst überrascht wie gering der Anteil der Entwicklungskosten pro Getriebe ist. Die Verkaufpreise setzen sich zum weit überwiegenden Teil aus Material und Fertigungskosten bzw. Einkaufskosten die bei den Zulieferern entstehen zusammen. Auch die Gewinnmarge ist weit von der entfernt, die z.B. ein BMW bei einem der DKGs erzielt...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Der OEM zahlt die Vorentwicklung? Nur im Schlaraffenland!


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Das hängt vom OEM, vom Umfang der Vorentwicklung und vom Zweck ab. Das da Kosten getragen werden gibts natürlich. Wobei die Vorentwicklung von der eigentlichen Entwicklung getrennt betrachtet werden muss. Dafür gibts natürlich Geld in irgendeiner Form.


----------



## Mosed (25. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der OEM zahlt die Vorentwicklung? Nur im Schlaraffenland!


 
Wer soll die sonst zahlen?
ok - im Endeffekt zahlt es der Endkunde. Aber erstmal der OEM. (Außer der Zulieferer schlampt etc, dann zahlt es natürlich niemand und der Zulieferer bleibt auf seinen Kosten sitzen)


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Das hängt vom OEM, vom Umfang der Vorentwicklung und vom Zweck ab. Das da Kosten getragen werden gibts natürlich. Wobei die Vorentwicklung von der eigentlichen Entwicklung getrennt betrachtet werden muss. Dafür gibts natürlich Geld in irgendeiner Form.


Genau. In der Regel muss man da halt vorlegen in der Hoffnung genommen zu werden. Erst mit nem endgültigen Entwicklungsauftrag gibts dann auch Geld.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Oktober 2012)

Aber das Geld zahlt am Ende doch ein OEM. Es wird natürlich immer vom Kunden bezahlt. Vlt. indirekt oder in nem anderen Projekt.


----------



## Klutten (25. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ... Es ging hier um die Differenz zwischen dem was der Zulieferer bekommt und dem was der OEM vom Endkunde verlangt.


 
Man kann da in jeder Stufe wirklich unglaubliche Differenzen entdecken. Es passt zwar nicht ganz zum bisherigen Thema, aber ich habe vor 8-10 Jahren mal die Prototypenentwicklung der Audi Q7-Rückbank betreut und da haben wir für die geteilte Sitzfläche 120€ (80€ + 40€) veranschlagt. Als es dann Richtung Serie ging, wurde die Fertigung nach China abgegeben, da dort die Drahtkonsolen für nur 4 Euro produziert werden konnten. Zu diesem Preis bekamen wir in Deutschland nicht mal den Draht, obwohl dieser selbst in der Prototypenphase in Chargen zu ~5 Tonnen abgenommen wurde. Manchmal kann man sich da schon ganz schön wundern, was anderswo machbar ist.


----------



## watercooled (25. Oktober 2012)

Mal kurz ein anderes Thema? Wie siehts bei euch mit der Musik im Auto aus?

Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? Festplatte im Navi? Handy/MP3?


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? *Festplatte im Navi?* Handy/MP3?


 
Festplatte in Navi, bzw. da habe ich ein paar Filme drauf, die Musik kommt in der Regel von der SD Karte.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2012)

Aktuell Radio mit "falschem CD Wechsler" für mp3s von SD Karte. Wenn ich meine Bastelei mal fertig bekomme kommt an den Wechsleranschluss stattdessen ein Bluetooth Adapter für Musik und Freisprechen(und Navi) übers Handy.
Das Radio an sich zu ersetzen endet in der Regel eher hässlich, deswegen war das keine Option.


----------



## watercooled (25. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Festplatte in Navi, bzw. da habe ich ein paar Filme drauf, die Musik kommt in der Regel von der SD Karte.


 
Wozu denn Filme? ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wozu denn Filme? ^^


 
Nur als Gag weil es geht  .
Ist im Autokino ein lustiger Lückenfüller während man sich ein wenig, ähh, unterhält .


----------



## watercooled (25. Oktober 2012)

Aaaaaaah  DAS erklärt warum du ein Cabrio gekauft hast


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2012)

Orig. Seat Radio mit Line-in, USB und Bluetooth für FSE.
Am USB hängt ein 16GB Stick. Mir reichts wunderbar.
Die Idee mit anderen Speakern, Amp und Woofer (wie in meinem 206er) hab ich schnell verworfen. Zu viel Arbeit, Kosten und Platzverlust im Kofferraum - neeeeh, musste bei nem Neuwagen nicht sein.


----------



## Klutten (25. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal kurz ein anderes Thema? Wie siehts bei euch mit der Musik im Auto aus?
> 
> Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? Festplatte im Navi? Handy/MP3?


 
Festplatten-Navi mit freier Kapazität von irgendwas zwischen 30 und 60 GB, USB-Schnittstelle und AUX-Eingang z.B. für iPod-Anbindung, DVD-Laufwerk in der Mittelkonsole und ein 6er-Wechsler im Handschuhfach. Das alles ist gepaart mit einem leckeren Soundsystem, was viel Spaß macht. Auf jeden Fall mehr, als man wirklich Musik hören kann. Trotzdem schön, wenn man viele Möglichkeiten hat.


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz ein anderes Thema? Wie siehts bei euch mit der Musik im Auto aus?
> 
> Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? Festplatte im Navi? Handy/MP3?



Billigste Radio, was ab Werk lieferbar war. Ich hör eh keine Musik im Auto. Ist nur, wenn meine Frau mal fährt. Die hört gerne Radio. Ab 130 wird die Karre eh so laut, dass von Musikgenuss keine Rede mehr sein kann. Ab 150 ist das Radio auf max Vol nur noch Hintergrundrauschen.


----------



## moe (25. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal kurz ein anderes Thema? Wie siehts bei euch mit der Musik im Auto aus?
> 
> Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? Festplatte im Navi? Handy/MP3?


 
Pioneer Radio mit CD-Slot (welcher so gut wie nie benutzt wird), iPod fähigem USB Anschluss und AUX In. Ich habs mir gekauft weil das originale eh raus war und nur n billiges JVC in blau verbaut war, was mal so gar nicht zum ansonsten orangen Ambiente im Innenraum gepasst hat. Beim neuen kann ich die Hintergundbeleuchtung einstellen wie ich will, was auch ein Kaufgrund war.

Gehört wird immer Musik vom iPod oder gar nichts. Ich werd schon den ganzen Tag zwangsweise Radio7 beschallt (), da muss Radiogelaber nicht auch noch sein.


----------



## 1821984 (25. Oktober 2012)

Musik läuft über ein Alpine Radio, keine Plan welches grad, dürfte aber so ca. 4 Jahre alt sein. Bestückt ist das ganze dann mit ner CD und nem USB-Stick welcher vielleicht mal alle 3 Monate eine neue Mischung erhält.
Radiosender ist nur ein einziger gespeichert. Ist mir meistens zuviel sinnloses gesabbel im Radio. 

Lautsprecher sind die originalen von Seat ink. eine Endstufe (Monobetrieb) ink. Bandpassbass mit nem 20cm Treiber, also ein kleiner, so dass etwas 3/4 vom Kofferraum erhalten bleiben. Der Bass passt aber prima in den Kofferraum vom MX-5 wofür er eigentlich gekauft wurde.


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2012)

Vorhin den Mietvertrag für meine neue Halle unterschrieben, Hebebühne, Heizung, warmes Wasser... ich zieh da glaube ich direkt ein und kündige meine Wohnung.


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

USB stick mit 16GB, iphone dockinstation.
Hoch- und Mitteltöner von Bose, 2x 12" Rockford Fosgate


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Oktober 2012)

Standard Radio von peugeot mit Standard Lautsprechern...
Und das CD Laufwerk frisst die CDs...
Mfg


----------



## ich558 (26. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz ein anderes Thema? Wie siehts bei euch mit der Musik im Auto aus?
> 
> Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? Festplatte im Navi? Handy/MP3?



iPhone und Bluetooth Übertragung


----------



## Falk (26. Oktober 2012)

VW RCD300, was nicht einmal Mp3 versteht von CD. Wird ausgetauscht, sobald Geld über ist. Ich hör aber Unterwegs auch gerne Radio.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2012)

Ne zeitlang hatte ich auch das Smartphone per Bluetooth angeschlossen und über Webradio Musik gehört. Ist aber bei der Batteriekapazität aktueller Handys nicht wirklich praktikabel. Nach 2 Stunden Fahrt halber Akku leer gesaugt. Gut, geht auch mit Ladekabel, aber dann brauch ich auch kein Bluetooth, sondern kann im Endeffekt auch gleich nen Mp3 Player anschließen. Aber wie schon gesagt, meist höre ich eh keine Musik.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ne zeitlang hatte ich auch das Smartphone per Bluetooth angeschlossen und über Webradio Musik gehört. Ist aber bei der Batteriekapazität aktueller Handys nicht wirklich praktikabel. *Nach 2 Stunden Fahrt halber Akku leer gesaug*t.


 
Sehe ich genauso, ist lustig das es geht aber faktisch kaum Alltagstauglich.
Insofern hat sich bei mir die SD Karte etabliert, ist für mich die Kassette der Neuzeit  .


----------



## XE85 (26. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal kurz ein anderes Thema? Wie siehts bei euch mit der Musik im Auto aus?
> 
> Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? Festplatte im Navi? Handy/MP3?



Festplatte im Navi

mfg


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich genauso, ist lustig das es geht aber faktisch kaum Alltagstauglich.
> Insofern hat sich bei mir die SD Karte etabliert, ist für mich die Kassette der Neuzeit  .



Ja. SD Einschub ist cool. Mir persönlich sind am liebsten USB Anschlüsse direkt am Radio. Stick rein und gut.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal kurz ein anderes Thema? Wie siehts bei euch mit der Musik im Auto aus?
> 
> Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? Festplatte im Navi? Handy/MP3?


 
VW Beta + CD-Laufwerk ... Im Grunde reichts, aber vielleicht kommt nochmal nen RCD200mp3 oder RMT100 rein. Mit der Optik der Nachrüstdinger kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## watercooled (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja die von Alpine sehen Recht unauffällig aus....


----------



## Blizzard0815 (26. Oktober 2012)

Den Aux-Eingang vom Radio nutzen um den Ipod anzuschließen, wenn nicht dann Radio (aber nur planetradio) oder CD.


----------



## computertod (26. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal kurz ein anderes Thema? Wie siehts bei euch mit der Musik im Auto aus?
> 
> Radio? CD Wechseler im Kofferraum? Festplatte im Navi? Handy/MP3?


 Radio mit USB Stick, welcher zu 50% mit Onkelz gefüllt ist 
ansonsten wird selten mal der Aux Anschluss genutzt und noch seltener das CD-Laufwerk.
Antenne ist angeschlossen damit sie angeschlossen ist und das wars


----------



## Falk (27. Oktober 2012)

So, Winterreifen haben sich schonmal gelohnt dieses Jahr


----------



## watercooled (27. Oktober 2012)

Same here. Sind seit gestern drauf.


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2012)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> So, Winterreifen haben sich schonmal gelohnt dieses Jahr



Ich will meine schönen 225er 18" Alus nicht gegen die 195er 15" Stahlfelgen tauschen 
Wenn ich dann im Graben liebe kann ich sagen wenigstens sieht der Wagen gut aus 
Nein, bei mir kommen am Montag drauf ..


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bestell die neuen Räder am Montag, sind dann Sommer wie Winter 19"  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bestell die neuen Räder am Montag, sind dann Sommer wie Winter 19"  .


 
Bei mir sind's im Sommer, wie im Winter 16er Alus mit 205er. Im Frühjahr nächsten Jahres gibt's dann endlich 18er Alus mit 225ern und dann endlich von den RFTs weg 
Winterräder schmeiß ich morgen drauf.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2012)

Wahrscheinlich nächste nächstes WE.

Grad Fotos vom Fahrerlager der VLN auf Twitter gesehen. In der Eifel hats heut Nacht geschneit. 

Laut ner Arbeitskollegin hats im Taunus heut nacht auch was runter gemacht.


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bestell die neuen Räder am Montag, sind dann Sommer wie Winter 19"  .


 
Und was kosten die?  Ich hab noch keine Lust zig 100 Euros für Winterfelgen auszugeben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und was kosten die?  Ich hab noch keine Lust zig 100 Euros für Winterfelgen auszugeben.


 
Gefühlt "nix". 
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie günstig Winterräder von meiner Lieblingsbilligmarke sind  .

Die Frau meines besten Freundes arbeitet bei Dunlop/ Goodyear in der Buchhaltung, wenns gut läuft bin ich mit Reifen (245/35R19) + meine Wunschfelge komplett bei etwas über 1.000,- Euro, wenn schlecht läuft bei ~1.500,- Euro.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn jemand, der hat sich 17 Zöller von Alutec fürn Winter gekauft. Trotz, dass die billig waren, bin ich erstaunt, wie gut die aussehen. 

Ich hab die "Alu-Werksfelgen" in 17 Zoll als Winterfelgen. Es erstaunt mich jedesmal was die 17 Zoll optisch im Vergleich zu meinen 18 Zoll Sommerreifen aumachen. 

Liegt aber auch daran, dass meine 18 Zöller ne ziemliche Einpresstiefe haben. Mit 17 Zoll wirkt das Auto irgendwie bissel  schmal.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2012)

Meine stylischen 15" Stahlfelgen mit 195ern sind seit ein paar Minuten auch drauf... NOCH hats hier aber nicht geschneit, aber bei 2°C Reifen wechseln war nicht so spannend (vor allem bei zwei Autos; meinem Golf und dem Signum meiner Eltern) ...


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2012)

hab auch eben die Winteralu´s drauf gemacht


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Oktober 2012)

@McZonk
Danke fuer das Video. 

---

Man man man, ich habe im Sommer wie auch im Winter riesige 14" Stahlfelgen 
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen bei allen Autos die Reifen gewechselt. Der RangeRover steht jetzt mit verhungerten 17" Alus da, wobei es nicht um die Optik ging sondern um den Nutzen, denn mit 18" Zoll Bereifung kann man keine vernünftigen Schneeketten drauf bauen. Klar, Schneeketten wird man eigentlich nie brauchen, doch an manchen Orten gibt es Schneekettenpflicht...

Naja jedenfalls hat es sich gelohnt, aktuell schneit es.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2012)

Heute war ich mit meiner Mum beim Händler zum Wintercheck und Winterschuhe aufziehen bei ihrem 1007er

Die hatten da nen lustigen DS³ Racing stehen. Allerdings schon verkauft.
Die Bilder sind nur mit dem Handy gemacht, also auch dementsprechend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Auto!


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2012)

Nicht hässlich aber bei der Optik könnte er schon mehr Leistung haben 

Hab mich mal mit der Photoshop App für iOS gespielt. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es gemacht habe aber mir gefällts


----------



## computertod (27. Oktober 2012)

mhm, ich hab gestern bei 2 Autos die Winterräder raufgemacht und heute noch bei 2 anderen, ging sogar erstaunlich schnell
auf 13" sieht mein Polo nu richtig ranzig aus^^


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nicht hässlich aber bei der Optik könnte er schon mehr Leistung haben


Warum mehr Leisting?
~210PS für den Kleinen sind doch gut - entspricht Motormäßig dem Mini S _John Cooper Works
_


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ach stimmt hab grad gedacht der hat nur 150 Pferde. Mit 210 PS ist das dann natürlich schon eine lustige Kiste. Hat im Grip Test auch viel Lob bekommen.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ach stimmt hab grad gedacht der hat nur 150 Pferde. Mit 210 PS ist das dann natürlich schon eine lustige Kiste. Hat im Grip Test auch viel Lob bekommen.


 Wobei er mir mit dem 150PS Motor auch reichen würde.
Dann halt nicht in der Farbkombi.
Eher in Gelb mit Schwarzem Dach oder in Rot mit Weißem Dach


----------



## ich558 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man einen sportlichen Wagen bauen will sind 150PS aber die absolute Untergrenze und da sollte man auch nicht optisch so aufdringlich gestalten.


----------



## watercooled (27. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war ich mit meiner Mum beim Händler zum Wintercheck und Winterschuhe aufziehen bei ihrem 1007er
> 
> Die hatten da nen lustigen DS³ Racing stehen. Allerdings schon verkauft.
> Die Bilder sind nur mit dem Handy gemacht, also auch dementsprechend



Steht bei uns auch um die Ecke im Autohaus.


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute mein Wagen von der alten in die neue Halle gefahren, Schneeregen und Sommerreifen mit maximal 2mm Profil ist doch etwas schlecht zu fahren. Zum Glück waren es nur 5 Kilometer... Keine Ahnung wie ich früher so im tiefsten Winter fahren konnte, heute würde ich mich das nicht mehr getrauen. Gut bei 90PS geht das vielleicht generell einfacher.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man einen sportlichen Wagen bauen will sind 150PS aber die absolute Untergrenze und da sollte man auch nicht optisch so aufdringlich gestalten.



Das stimmt so net. Z.B. Lotus beweist klar, dass das so nicht stimmt!
Einen Wagen aufgrund der Motorleistung in sportlich / nicht sportlich einzuordnen ist deutlich zu kurz gesprungen!


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2012)

Lotus ist da aber auch die Ausnahme. Da wurde ha So extrem gespart das der nichtmal Fußmatten hat xD


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2012)

Och es gibt neben Lotus schon noch ein paar ähnliche Fälle. Das Schöne an Lotus ist aber, dass ne Elise alles zeigt was ein echter Sportwagen können muss ohne, dass man dafür ein Schweinegeld hinlegen muss. Ausserdem gibts bei der Elise natürlich auch Fussmatten, seit einiger Zeit sogar nen Tempomat... Ganz ohne Luxus ists dann doch net  Dafür funktionieren die Scheibenwischer immer noch nicht so wie man es erwarten sollte - man kann einfach nicht alles haben!


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2012)

Gibt's mittlerweile ein Radio?


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2012)

Naja, so Lotus ist ein spaßiges Auto. Nur halt, geradeaus putzt dich jeder TDI ab. Zumindest mit den kleinen Motoren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Lotus ist da aber auch die Ausnahme. Da wurde ha So extrem gespart das der nichtmal Fußmatten hat xD


 
Ich bin da eher der Caterham Fan. Wenn puristisch, dann schon richtig 
Die kleinen haben ja nur um 150PS und das bei knapp über 500kg ist schon was.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie der csr260sl nach vorne gehen muss mit 260PS und nur 515KG


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2012)

So ein Lotus ist ein Sportwagen nach alter englischer Schule. Das andere geradeaus schneller sind - geschenkt! Ein Maybach macht auch die allermeisten Autos geradeaus nass, aber deswegen ists trotzdem kein Sportwagen. Mit nem Lotus dagegen fährste Kringel um die ganzen TDIs sobald es auf ne schöne Landstraße geht. Geradeaus schnell fahren ist sterbenslangweilig, das kann jeder übermütige Fahrschüler zumindest solange nix dazwischenkommt (in ner Grenzsituation das Auto bei 220 zu beherschen ist dann was anderes...). Auf ner kurvigen Landstraße, da zeigt sich was ein Sportwagen kann. Da kann man sogar mit nem ollen smart roadster trotz nur 100PS die allermeisten "normalen" Autos platt machen - wenn man das denn kann und will.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das stimmt so net. Z.B. Lotus beweist klar, dass das so nicht stimmt!
> Einen Wagen aufgrund der Motorleistung in sportlich / nicht sportlich einzuordnen ist deutlich zu kurz gesprungen!


 
Lotus ist dafür aber recht eindimensional auf Handling ausgelegt und als Alltagssportler kaum zu gebrauchen.
Insofern wenn wir von Autos mit Kennzeichen vorne dran sprechen ist Lotus jetzt nicht wirklich der Vorzeigehersteller, auf dem Track mag das anders sein.


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2012)

Als wir noch regelmäßig am WE auf die NOS gefahren sind, hat sich das mit den Lotus zumeist umgekehrt verhalten wie mit den Motorrädern. Auf den Geraden sind dir die Lotus im Weg zugestanden, in den Kurven sind sie dir davon gefahren. Die Motorräder standen dir in der Kurve im Weg rum und auf den Geraden hast nur noch die Rücklichter gesehen. Lotus ab 200 PS ist ne gute Sache, aber die 136 PS Variante (oder wieviel PS die jetzt auch immer haben) wäre nix für mich.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2012)

Ja, da geb ich dir recht, Alltagstauglichkeit steht nicht ganz oben auf dem Anforderungsprofil bei Lotus (wobei es da durchaus welche gibt, die das können - die sind dann aber auch stärker). Aber um Alltagstauglichkeit gings in dem ursprünglich von mir verwendeten Zitat ja auch nicht.

Die Elise hat mehrere Dinge, die sie nicht zwingend für jeden Tag prädestiniert:
 - es regnet rein
 - die Scheibenwischer wischen nicht sondern schmieren
 - es gibt keinen Kofferraum (zumindest keinen in den mehr reinpasst wie ein Regenschirm
 - die Federung ist völlig humorlos
 - ... (beliebig fortsetzbar)

Dafür macht das Ding einen Heidenspaß, ist in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt vergleichsweise günstig. Die Karrosse ist definitiv rostfrei auch nach x Jahren, der Motor ist da von Toyota bei einem recht breiten Händlernetz problemlos zu warten lassen, die Ersatzteileverfügbarkeit ist eben dank Toyotamotor zumindest für diesen ebenfalls sichergestellt.

Ich mag das Ding und habe mir schon 2x schier eine gekauft - bevor dann die Vernunft doch jedesmal gesiegt hat


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2012)

Kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an, selbst die 136PS Version ist schneller auf 180km/h als die meisten von uns. Die Teile sind halt für die Kurven gebaut, gerade aus fahren kann man mit einem S5 sicherlich besser.


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss über so ein Auto garnicht nachdenken. Ich bin dafür viel zu groß.


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2012)

Mit 173cm hab ich gut rein gepasst, aber dadurch das ich kein 60 Kilo Fliegengewicht bin war es nicht so bequem wie man es von "normalen" Autos gewohnt ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an, selbst die 136PS Version ist schneller auf 180km/h als die meisten von uns.


 
Mit 0->100 km/h in 7,3 Sekunden macht das Ding im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr aber kaum jemanden Nass. Zum einen weil man über 100 ohnehin nur auf der BAB fahren darf und deren Kurvenradien sind für 40 Tonner ausgelegt und zum anderen ist jeder GTi längsdynamisch in einem anderen Universum.

.::EDIT::.
Die Elise benötigt auf dem HHR 1.20,2.
Das ungeliftet S5 Cabrio 1.18,0.
Das geliftete S5 Coupé 1.16,1.
Golf GTi VI 1.19,8 aber das nur am Rande 

Noch Fragen  ...


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> .::EDIT::.
> Die Elise benötigt auf dem HHR 1.20,2.
> Das ungeliftet S5 Cabrio 1.18,0.
> 
> Noch Fragen  ...



Bei 136 zu 333 PS sind die ca. 2 Sekunden Unterschied aber auch nicht wirklich gut. 

Zudem, über die Distanz würde die Elise gewinnen. Der S5 hätte nach spätestens 5 schnell gefahrenen Runden keine Bremse und keine Reifen mehr. 

Die Autos kann man halt nicht vergleichen. Der eine wurde Richtung Clubsport entwickelt, der andere um dickbäuchige ältere Herren durchs Wochenende zu schaukeln. Das sind unterschiedliche Konzepte. Eine schnelle Runde sagt da nichts.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2012)

Die Zahlen sind völlig ohne Belang, das ist nur interessant, wenn man Rennen gewinnen will oder die Diskussion am Stammtisch! Wer sowas schon mal gefahren ist, der weiß, dass es bei nem Sportwagen fernab aller Beschleunigungszeiten viel wesentlicher ist wie das Fahrgefühl ist. Und genau da unterscheidet sich ein richtiger Sportwagen nunmal fundamental von nem sportlichen Alltagsauto.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wer sowas schon mal gefahren ist, der weiß, dass es bei nem Sportwagen fernab aller Beschleunigungszeiten viel wesentlicher ist wie das Fahrgefühl ist. Und genau da unterscheidet sich ein richtiger Sportwagen nunmal fundamental von nem sportlichen Alltagsauto.


 
Definitiv.
Mich stört nur dieses viel zu simple Schubladendenken. Von wegen leicht=schnell, schwer=langsam.
Und wenn man wieder zurück zum "realen Leben" kommt, dann ist eine Fahrt Hamburg-München mit einem starken Alltagswagen deutlich entspannter als in einem Auto das sich über "Kleinbau" und weglassen definiert.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei 136 zu 333 PS sind die ca. 2 Sekunden Unterschied aber auch nicht wirklich gut.


 
OK. Dann sind die 1.16,52 des Krause M3 Race mit 441 PS ja wohl richtig schlecht, da er noch stärker, leichter sportlicher ist?


----------



## roadgecko (28. Oktober 2012)

Na gut, wer sich eine Elise als Alltags oder Reiseauto kauft ist selber schuld. Und dass mit dem "denken" rührt sicherlich daher das es physikalisch gesehen einfach auch besser ist wenn das Auto leichter ist. Jetzt stell dir ma einen beliebigen Audi S oder RS Motor in der Lotus Elise vor und lasse diese gegen ein Auto mit der selben leistung aber dem doppeltem Gewicht antreten. Da wird schnell klar das leichter einfach auch sportlicher ist.

Klar kann man heutzutage durch viele technische Spielereien und Innovationen vieles mit viel Gewicht als sportlich darstellen, aber es bleiben halt einfach ein relativ komfortabler "Alleskönner".


----------



## Goggles (28. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Autos kann man halt nicht vergleichen. Der eine wurde Richtung Clubsport entwickelt, der andere um dickbäuchige ältere Herren durchs Wochenende zu schaukeln. Das sind unterschiedliche Konzepte. Eine schnelle Runde sagt da nichts.


 
Doch, die eine schnelle Runde sagt das, was man darin lesen möchte. 
Mir sagt Sie, dass das Auto im Alltag wenn ich es mal kurzzeitig fliegen lassen möchte, auch das Potential dazu besitzt. 

Das die 500kg Mehrgewicht im Rennsport sich negativ auswirken ist jedem klar. Im Alltag ist es umgekehrt. Da bringen mir die 500 KG Mehrgewicht auch mindestens so viel an Nutzen in Relation S5 zur Elise.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht wo du den Quark her hast, denn "dickbäuchige ältere Herren" sind nicht die Zielgruppe von S5/ M3 & Co. und werden auch nicht von Ihnen bewegt. Diese Gruppe bevorzugt die AG Variante und kauft sich dort ein.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Definitiv.
> Mich stört nur dieses viel zu simple Schubladendenken. Von wegen leicht=schnell, schwer=langsam.
> Und wenn man wieder zurück zum "realen Leben" kommt, dann ist eine Fahrt Hamburg-München mit einem starken Alltagswagen deutlich entspannter als in einem Auto das sich über "Kleinbau" und weglassen definiert.


 
Da sind wir beinander. Ich denke ein 5er oder vergleichbares mit nem ordentlichen Diesel drin ist als Reisewagen aber noch geeigneter. Da ist dann ggü. einem S5, 335i oder so auch nochmal ein Schritt Richtung Komfort getan. Zudem kann man dann Hamburg - München fahren ohne sich Gedanken um die Tankuhr machen zu müssen (nicht mal zurück...).

Auf der Autobahn spielt das Auto bzw. die Motorisierung eh keine große Rolle. Um gut mitzuschwimmen oder auch flott voranzukommen sind (vlt. von nem 60PS Ka mal abgesehen) sind praktisch alle Autos ausreichend motorisiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2012)

Winterräder sind drauf, nun wird's mir doch zu Winterlich


----------



## Mosed (28. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auf der Autobahn spielt das Auto bzw. die Motorisierung eh keine große Rolle.


 
Würde ich eher andersherum sehen.
Im allgemeinen braucht man die Motorleistung ja für schnelle Überholvorgänge oder anders ausgedrückt: Um schnell beschleunigen zu können.
Um das bei 120 km/h auf der Autobahn hinzubekommen, braucht man Leistung.

Schwach motorisierte Fahrzeuge nerven ab der Stadtgrenze und allerspätestens auf der Autobahn (genau genommen schon auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen - wobei die Meisten irgendwie den Sinn dieses Streifens nicht kapieren, selbst wenn die Leistung ausreichen würde). In der Stadt spielt die Leistung wirklich keine große Rolle.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Winterräder sind drauf, nun wird's mir doch zu Winterlich


 
Haben sich bei mir gerade schon gelohnt, -2°C und in der Nähe vom Salzgittersee war die Straße recht rutschig...


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Oktober 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Würde ich eher andersherum sehen.
> Im allgemeinen braucht man die Motorleistung ja für schnelle Überholvorgänge oder anders ausgedrückt: Um schnell beschleunigen zu können.
> Um das bei 120 km/h auf der Autobahn hinzubekommen, braucht man Leistung.


 
Wenn man vorausschauend fährt ist es praktisch nie nötig zu bremsen - eine nicht gestopft volle Autobahn mal vorausgesetzt - genauso wenig wie stark zu beschleunigen. Jedenfalls dürfte der Zeitunterschied, zwischen einem 100PS Golf und einem GTI auf einer längeren Strecke sehr ernüchternd sein. 

Eine normal befahrene Autobahn mal vorausgesetzt schafft man einen Schnitt, der selten über 130 km/h liegen dürfte - unabhängig vom Auto. Wenns 3-spurig ist vlt. ein wenig mehr, wenns 2-spurig ist etwas weniger. Was ich da noch gar nicht berücksichtige ist, dass es weite Strecken gibt auf denen eh geschwindigkeitsbegrenzt ist. Auch wenn man bei gegebenen 120 eher nicht strikt 120 fahren wird, so sind die üblichen 130-150 km/h in dem Bereich von allen normalen Fahrzeugen zu schaffen.

Jeder ders probiert hat wirds bestätigen können. Man kann auf der Autobahn legal keine relevante Zeitvorteile rausfahren.


----------



## watercooled (29. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich kann man da Zeitvorteile herausfahren! Macht ja wohl nen Unterschied ob ich 50km Strecke jetzt mit 210kmh oder mit 140kmh fahre!


----------



## Mewtos (29. Oktober 2012)

Hah, Twingo 1,2 43 kW in Rot mit Verdeck  
Mit Sommerreifen und Kühlmittelstand weniger als minimum
Ist aber zuverlässig....springt mit 1/4 Tank und "schieflage" schon nach dem 5-mal an xD


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man da Zeitvorteile herausfahren! Macht ja wohl nen Unterschied ob ich 50km Strecke jetzt mit 210kmh oder mit 140kmh fahre!


 
Sicher kann man einen Zeitvorteil rausfahren, aber man kann nur so schnell fahren wie es der Verkehr zulässt. Und das ist in der Regel meist so langsam das man dies auch mit einem 100PS Auto schafft. Sehe das eigentlich jedes Wochenende, wenn ich nicht gerade recht spät bzw Nachts zu meiner Freundin fahre habe ich quasi nie die Chance mal über mehrere Kilometer 200km/h zu fahren. Sonntag Nachmittags auf dem Heimweg ist es dann sogar recht schwer überhaupt mal 160km/h zu fahren. 

Einen Zeitvorteil kann man meistens nicht rausfahren, dass liegt aber nicht am zu schwachen Fahrzeug... sondern viel mehr an zu schwach ausgebauten Autobahnen.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man da Zeitvorteile herausfahren! Macht ja wohl nen Unterschied ob ich 50km Strecke jetzt mit 210kmh oder mit 140kmh fahre!


 
Ja, das wären dann ca. 7 Minuten Zeitunterschied. Aber jetzt zeig mir mal die Strecke auf der du 50km 210 fährst! Das ist schon ziemlich unrealistisch. 
Abgesehen davon ging es hier ums Auto. Jemand, der 210 fahren will, der fährt mit nem anderen Auto keine 140, sondern eben was die Karre hergibt - wenn sie denn dann keine 210 schafft. D.h. 180 oder so schafft praktisch jedes Auto und da bleiben dann nicht mal 1,5 Minuten Zeitvorteil übrig.

Realistisch ist ein Schnitt - über größere Entfernungen - von vlt. 130 km/h. Das ist dann autounabhängig. Wie gering die Unterschiede sind kann ja jeder sehen - der es denn will - der mal mit einem starken Auto unterwegs ist. Wenn man nach einem LKW oder sonst. Fahrzeug, das einen auf der linken Spur aufhält, Vollgas gibt. Die Hinterleute werden erst mal kleiner, aber spätestens wenn vorn der nächste rauszieht sind wieder alle beisammen...


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2012)

Seh ich genauso. Wegen 10 Min schneller am Ziel lohnt sich der Expresszuschlag beim Benzin nicht. Genausowenig wie das höhere Risiko. Zumeist fahr ich Richtgeschwindigkeit. Tempobolzerei bei Tacho 230-240 macht in meinem Auto eh kein Spaß. Zu hibelig, nervös und laut. Reisen statt rasen  Mein Ding!


----------



## watercooled (29. Oktober 2012)

Ob es Sinn macht sei mal da hingestellt bei den Spritpreisen, ich wollte nur sagen das man da sehr wohl was herausfahren kann. Autobahn Garmisch. Da kann man schön Rasen wenn da wenig Verkehr ist


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2012)

Seh ich ähnlich wie Scholle! Ich finde dazu schnelles fahren auf der Autobahn sterbenslangweilig, wenns frei ist und zu streßig und teuer (gut mit Firmenwagen ist das nicht so entscheidend) wenns net frei ist. Manchmal will ichs dann auch wissen, aber meistens ists mir das nicht wert. Das Risiko bin ich auch nicht bereit mitzugehen. 

Ich fahre 30tkm im Jahr und da ists mir wichtiger gesund und entspannt anzukommen. Da hat meine Familie, ich und auch meine Kollegen mehr davon.

Und Kai, wenn du mal vom Sprit absiehst sind das Risiko wegen einer handvoll Minuten (wenn überhaupt) das Ganze nicht wert. Aber eigentlich gings in der Diskussion um was anderes, nämlich darum, dass es egal ist mit was für ner Motorisierung unterwegs ist, nicht um die persönliche Fahrweise des einzelnen.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Oktober 2012)

Warum geht es denn überhaupt um die Autobahn.
Den eigentlichen Vorteil von "kräftigeren" Autos sehe ich da eher auf der Landstraße.
Z.B.: überholt mal in einem 50 PS Polo einen LKW mit Auflieger auf einer normal befahrenen Landstraße. Danach die gleiche Aktion mit einem (was weiß ich^^) Accord mit 185 Diesel PS......dann stellt ihr euch die Frage: "Welches Überholmanöver fühlte sich sicherer an?"
Elastizität ist für mich ein Teil der Fahrzeugsicherheit.

Grüße


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2012)

Da geb ich dir recht, allerdings ist auch auf der Landstraße der Vorteil (zeitlich gesehen) recht überschaubar. 

Ich bin eine Zeit lang regelmäßig von Stuttgart nach Bruchsal gefahren (B10/B35). Natürlich ist es schön, wenn man LKWs locker überholen kann. Aber speziell auf der Strecke dauert es keine 2 Minuten bis man hinter dem nächsten hängt. D.h. man hängt halt 600m weiter vorne am nächsten LKW. Die Strecke ist dann zudem so befahren, dass es nur eine Handvoll Stellen zum überholen gibt. D.h. mehr als 5-6x kann man da nicht überholen (wenn überhaupt) und somit ist auch der Zeitvorteil eher bescheiden.

Andere Strecken mögen da anders sein, aber ich denke, dass es oft so ist. Der Zeitvorteil wird dadurch noch zusätzlich eingeschränkt, dass man an Ampeln getacktet wird und so ein Teil der herausgefahrenen Zeit wieder aufgebraucht wird. Dazu fährt man ja meist nur 10-20km Landstraße und da ist man bei nem Schnitt von 70 kaum länger unterwegs als bei einem von 90 oder 100.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich ging es doch eher darum das ein Lotus Elise kein Alltagsauto ist und eben auch kein Langstreckenfahrzeug. Das ein 7ner BMW, ein S5 oder ähnliches mehr Komfort auf der Autobahn bietet ist klar, trotzdem macht ein puristischer "Sportwagen" wie ein MX-5 oder Lotus Elise auf Landstraßen wesentlich mehr Spaß als so eine Eierschaukel. Eigentlich kann man so Autos gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, der eine ist zum Kurvenräubern und der andere zum gerade aus fahren.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2012)

so ist es


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man so Autos gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, der eine ist zum Kurvenräubern und der andere zum gerade aus fahren.


 
Da haben wir wieder unser Vorurteil. Ich befürchte das sind keine Erfahrungswerte sondern Klischees...  ...


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2012)

Keine Frage ein S5 und vergleichbares geht auch um die Kurve, aber der Unterschied zum Lotus o.ä. ist schon gewaltig. Vor allem subjektiv. Objektiv ist der Unterschied zwar auch da, aber nicht so groß


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2012)

Die Hockenheimring Rundenzeit bestätigt das doch schon zu genüge.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Keine Frage ein S5 und vergleichbares geht auch um die Kurve, aber der Unterschied zum Lotus o.ä. ist schon gewaltig. Vor allem subjektiv. Objektiv ist der Unterschied zwar auch da, aber nicht so groß


 
Sehe ich recht ähnlich. Nur wenn mir jemand erzählen will das ein 335er oder S5, .... nur geradeaus geht, ist für mich klar, das derjenige so ein Fahrzeug niemals (sportlich) bewegt haben kann.


----------



## Killertofu (29. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn man vorausschauend fährt ist es praktisch nie nötig zu bremsen - eine nicht gestopft volle Autobahn mal vorausgesetzt - genauso wenig wie stark zu beschleunigen. Jedenfalls dürfte der Zeitunterschied, zwischen einem 100PS Golf und einem GTI auf einer längeren Strecke sehr ernüchternd sein.
> 
> Eine normal befahrene Autobahn mal vorausgesetzt schafft man einen Schnitt, der selten über 130 km/h liegen dürfte - unabhängig vom Auto. Wenns 3-spurig ist vlt. ein wenig mehr, wenns 2-spurig ist etwas weniger. Was ich da noch gar nicht berücksichtige ist, dass es weite Strecken gibt auf denen eh geschwindigkeitsbegrenzt ist. Auch wenn man bei gegebenen 120 eher nicht strikt 120 fahren wird, so sind die üblichen 130-150 km/h in dem Bereich von allen normalen Fahrzeugen zu schaffen.
> 
> Jeder ders probiert hat wirds bestätigen können. Man kann auf der Autobahn legal keine relevante Zeitvorteile rausfahren.



naja man kann es schon, allerdings ist dann der verbrauch wirklich extrem... Habs mal probiert bei der Strecke Darmstadt-Dresden und zur referenz auch zurück. Beides an kaum befahrenen Tagen (Mittwoch nach DA, Sonntag nach DD) mit meinem ehemaligen 100ps fabia. War ca. ne halbe Stunde schneller wo ich meist kurz vorm Roten Bereich geheizt bin (ca. 210) als wenn ich mit ca. 130-140 gefahren bin (natürlich nur wo es geht). Das problem war dabei vor allem das nachtanken, bei 140 bin ich die Strecke mit einem Tank gekommen, bei 200 mit 1,5... Also das ist mir dann doch zu teuer zum schnell fahren^^

Man muss halt einfach ne Geschindigkeit für sein Auto finden wo es nicht sooo viel verbraucht und man aber auch nicht zu langsam unterwegs ist. Bei meinem jetzigen Ford Focus 3 ecoboost 1.6 fahr ich meist mit 160 bei nem verbrauch von ca. 7l (das hat mein Fabia nicht mal bei 130 geschafft), was ich noch völlig i.o. finde. Im allgemeinen ist es eh eine glaubensfrage, ich persönlich fahre gern schnell, wobei es sich durch die höhere Motorisierung und das etwas größere Auto etwas gegeben hat, mit dem kleinen Fabia war ich "kranker" unterwegs, aber der brauchte schließlich auch viel länger auf solche geschindigkeiten^^

@ITpassion-de: kann ich nur zustimmen, aber ich finde eh das man mit sehr vielen normalen autos auch sehr sportlich fahren kann!


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2012)

Auf der Strecke ist ne halbe Stunde ja auch nicht viel, wenn de dann noch tanken musst, dann bleiben auch nur noch 20 oder so übrig...


----------



## aloha84 (29. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sehe ich recht ähnlich. Nur wenn mir jemand erzählen will das ein 335er oder S5, .... nur geradeaus geht, ist für mich klar, das derjenige so ein Fahrzeug niemals (sportlich) bewegt haben kann.



Das ist eh alles relativ subjektiv.
Mit unserem "Fahrkönnen" (Anführungsstriche sind wörtlich gemeint) gehen fast alle modernen Autos gut um die Kurve.
Die wirklichen Nuancen und den Grenzbereich eines Fahrzeuges erfahren sich vielleicht 0,001% der Verkehrsteilnehmer.
Und die, die dann das Können bzw. die Erfahrung besitzen, werden dir dann erzählen dass sich der 335 relativ schwammig im Kurvenscheitelpunkt verhält, im Gegensatz zum Nissan GTR den man 5 Minuten vorher gefahren hat.

S5 und 335......selbst eine C-Klasse geht gut ums Eck...der rest ist Meckern auf ganz hohem Niveau.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2012)

Den Grenzbereich eines Autos im Straßenverkehr wissentlich anzufahren ist schließlich auch im höchsten Maß unverantwortlich. Dann liegt man auch sehr weit ausserhalb des Erlaubten!


----------



## aloha84 (29. Oktober 2012)

Das war nicht auf mich bezogen.....und die 0,001% sollten aussagen dass diese Leute auf einer Rennstrecke o.ä. testen.


----------



## Killertofu (29. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auf der Strecke ist ne halbe Stunde ja auch nicht viel, wenn de dann noch tanken musst, dann bleiben auch nur noch 20 oder so übrig...


 
das war mit tanken eingerechnet, sonst wärs ja nochmal weniger^^


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2012)

Gab da doch auch ma den Test mit dem Smart CDI und nem Porsche Turbo von Lübeck nach Garmisch in der Autobild. Sollten so schnell fahren wie geht, unter Einhaltung der jeweiligen Tempolimits, bzw. wenn freie Fahrt, dann Blasen was geht. Der Smart war ca. ne halbe Stunde schneller, wegen weniger Tankstopps.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gab da doch auch ma den Test mit dem Smart CDI und nem Porsche Turbo von Lübeck nach Garmisch in der Autobild. Sollten so schnell fahren wie geht, unter Einhaltung der jeweiligen Tempolimits, bzw. wenn freie Fahrt, dann Blasen was geht. Der Smart war ca. ne halbe Stunde schneller, wegen weniger Tankstopps.


 
WAS? also das verwundert mich jetzt aber extrem.
lol, das kann doch gar nicht sein


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Oktober 2012)

Hm wenn du mal mit nem Porsche Turbo unterwegs warst, dann weißt du, dass der wenn er getreten wird permanent betankt werden will. Ein Kollege hat beispielsweise von Köln nach Heilbronn 1,5 Tanks leergefahren... Abgesehen davon sind weite Teile der Strecke geschwindigkeitsbegrenzt.

Ich kenne den test nicht, aber ich kann das durchaus nachvollziehen, deckt es sich doch mit meiner Erfahrung, dass das Auto bei der Zeit die man braucht um eine größere Strecke zurückzulegen eine nur sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2012)

War wohl so, dass weite Teile der Strecke geschwindigkeitsbegrenzt sind. Der Porsche hatte also nicht oft einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil. Dafür   musste er häufiger tanken.


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hm wenn du mal mit nem Porsche Turbo unterwegs warst, dann weißt du, dass der wenn er getreten wird permanent betankt werden will. Ein Kollege hat beispielsweise von Köln nach Heilbronn 1,5 Tanks leergefahren... Abgesehen davon sind weite Teile der Strecke geschwindigkeitsbegrenzt.
> 
> Ich kenne den test nicht, aber ich kann das durchaus nachvollziehen, deckt es sich doch mit meiner Erfahrung, dass das Auto bei der Zeit die man braucht um eine größere Strecke zurückzulegen eine nur sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


 
War übrigens ein Citroen C2 gegen einen Cayenne Turbo Magnum also krasse extreme  Alles eine Frage der Fahrweise fährt man mit dem Porsche normal musst man dank des 100l Tankes wahrscheindlich sogar weniger oft tanken als mit der Krücke.


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2012)

Ne. Der Test in der Autobild war Smart gegen Porsche Turbo.


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> War übrigens ein Citroen C2 gegen einen Cayenne Turbo Magnum also krasse extreme  Alles eine Frage der Fahrweise fährt man mit dem Porsche normal musst man dank des 100l Tankes wahrscheindlich sogar weniger oft tanken als mit der Krücke.


 
Andere Frage: War heute beim Reifenwechseln und da sollte ich die Lenkradsperre rausnehmen. Aber wie macht man das bei KeylessGo? Habs nicht gebacken bekommen....

Ups wollte nicht zitieren. Egal
@Scholle_Satt
Achso dann gibt es wohl mehr als einen dieser Vergleiche.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ne. Der Test in der Autobild war Smart gegen Porsche Turbo.


 
Autobild 
Da steckt der Name 'Bild' drinn, das ist bei denen alles zusammengereimt


----------



## Mosed (29. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: War heute beim Reifenwechseln und da sollte ich die Lenkradsperre rausnehmen. Aber wie macht man das bei KeylessGo? Habs nicht gebacken bekommen....


 
Ist es bei diesen "Motor-AN"-Schaltern nicht so, dass einmal kurz drücken die Zündung aktiviert und langes drücken den Motor startet? Ersteres müsste dann ja helfen.


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2012)

Einmal drücken und schon läuft alles an Elektronik inkl Klima;Licht usw das wäre nicht gut das eine Zeit lang laufen zu lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Einmal drücken und schon läuft alles an Elektronik inkl Klima;Licht usw das wäre nicht gut das eine Zeit lang laufen zu lassen.


 
Musst du nicht um zu starten die Kupplung/Bremse treten ? Einfach das weglassen.
Ich glaub nur Lenkradsperre rausnehmen geht gar nicht mehr.


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich die Kupplung trete springt der Wagen an ohne Kupplung die Komplette Zündung.


----------



## watercooled (30. Oktober 2012)

Lass halt nur die Zündung an. Wenn sie Batterie schwach wird dann schält jedes moderne Auto die Verbraucher gezielt ab


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gab da doch auch ma den Test mit dem Smart  CDI und nem Porsche Turbo von Lübeck nach Garmisch in der Autobild.  Sollten so schnell fahren wie geht, unter Einhaltung der jeweiligen  Tempolimits, bzw. wenn freie Fahrt, dann Blasen was geht. Der Smart war  ca. ne halbe Stunde schneller, wegen weniger Tankstopps.


 
Ist  mir gar nicht in Erinnerung obwohl ich die AB seit 1996 im Abo habe?  Aber ähnliche Tests gabs schon häufiger z.B. auf Kabel Eins. Meist  zeichnen sich dieses "Tests" dadurch aus, das gefaket wird. Z.B. wird  typischerweise bei dem schnelleren Fahrzeug mit einem relativ leerem  Tank angefangen um sinnlose Tankstopps zu generieren. Oder anstatt  schnell zu fahren wird relativ langsam aber mit hoher Drehzahl gefahren.  Insofern sind diese Art von Vergleichen meist relativ sinnbefreit. Aber  wenn es diesen Test gegeben haben sollte, dann Respekt an die  Smartfahrer, ich bin nach 10 km im Smart reif für die Klinik, das Ding  hat ja kein Fahrwerk sondern die Räder sind gefühlt direkt an die  Karosserie geschraubt  .


----------



## watercooled (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist eigentlich nut im Roadster so. Im neuen ForTwo ist es besser geworden.
Trotzdem hast du bei 90 Todesangst


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich nut im Roadster so. Im neuen ForTwo ist es besser geworden.


 
Ein guter Freund von mir fuhr bis vor kurzem den ForTwo als Diesel Cabrio (aktuellstes Modell) und als mir durch ein kleines Schlagloch fuhren hatte man den Eindruck uns hat es direkt ein Rad abgerissen  . Ich fands grauenhaft. Jetzt fährt er den Up. Ist zwar auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber eine vollkommen andere Liga.


----------



## watercooled (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich sagte es wurde besser, nicht gut


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

JUHUUUUUU morgen krieg ich von Papa nen Audi S5


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> JUHUUUUUU morgen krieg ich von Papa nen Audi S5


 
Cool, so spendable Eltern hätte ich auch gerne, ich musste meinen selbst bezahlen  ....


----------



## watercooled (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist der neue Forentroll. Nicht beachten.

Erinnert ihr euch noch an den der Bilder von "seinem" RS5 gepostet hat, der dann bei Google zu finden war?


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

Bilder gibts morgen, mit Siegel und nem Zettel wo Beatssindcool oben steht


----------



## winner961 (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder gibts morgen, mit Siegel und nem Zettel wo Beatssindcool oben steht



Einmal Troll bitte aber mit Sahne


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2012)

Selbst wenn er einen S5 geschenkt bekommt, ist doch schön für ihn.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

haha werdet schon sehen *_* 

wenn ihr nett seit komm ich vorbei und lass euch mal hupen! 


EDIT: ne doch nicht, ist MEINS 

geschenkt bekomm ich ihn wegen bestandener Fahrprüfung und Abi


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

Wer Beats cool findet trollt auch in Foren rum - so einfach ist das !


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

Hört auf immer auf meinen beats rumzuhacken 

Beats machen leute!


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

Jo is klar - kaputte Leute .


Aber nun ist die Ignorelist um einen Eintrag reicher und wir können mit dem eigentlichen Thema - UNSERE Autos - fortfahren.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

stimmt, mein baldiger S% sieht schon sehr goil aus *_*


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2012)

Bezahlt Papa eigentlich auch Steuer, Versicherung und Sprit?


----------



## winner961 (30. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Jo is klar - kaputte Leute .
> 
> Aber nun ist die Ignorelist um einen Eintrag reicher und wir können mit dem eigentlichen Thema - UNSERE Autos - fortfahren.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Nfsgame. Auf die Igno und gut is damit.


----------



## Fexzz (30. Oktober 2012)

Apropos Auto. Ich bin ein ziemlicher Auto-"Noob" sozusagen, darum frag ich einfach mal hier nach.

Ich fahr seit letztem Jahr 'nen BMW 316i (Bj '96) mit derzeit etwa 200.000 gelaufen. Das Auto läuft soweit tadellos für sein Alter (einzige Vorbesitzer war ein Rentner-Paar). Nun ist mir jedoch schon seit einigen Monaten aufgefallen, dass das Auto beim fahren über kleinere Bodenunebenheiten oder Huckel im hinteren bereich (auf Seite des Beifahrers) "klappert."

Erst hab ich gedacht, dass es daran liegt, dass im Kofferraum auf der Seite die abnehmbare Anhängerkupplung liegt und diese dann einfach ein wenig "hüpft." Aber nachdem ich die rausgenommen hatte,  war das "klappern" immernoch da. Ich hab dann bei einigen Bekannten und 2 Kumpels, die in der KFZ-Branche arbeiten nachgefragt und die meinten "das wäre nichts ungewöhnliches." (Das Auto ist ja immerhin vor gut 9 Monaten auch ohne Beanstandung durch den TÜV gekommen.)

Nun war ich letzte Woche bei der kleinen Inspektion und dort wurde mir dann gesagt, das wohl das sogenannte (und ich zitiere hier nun das, was mir der gute Mann aufgeschrieben hat) "Hinterachsdifferential" nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung wäre. Er hat mir das dann irgendwie so erklärt, dass das wohl was mit der Aufhängung und der Hinterachse zu tun hätte und dass dadurch wohl dieses klappen entstünde. Auf meine Frage, wie und ob ich das beheben lassen sollte und was das kostet, sagte er mir dass das ganze wohl so zwischen 800-1000€ liegen könnte.

Nun, mit dieser "Diagnose" bin ich nun zu einem anderen KFZ-Menschen aus meinem Freundeskreis gegangen und der sagte mir nur, ich solle das Auto einfach ganz normal weiterfahren bis es beim TÜV beanstandet wird und erst dann machen lassen.

Da ich, wie gesagt, sogut wie keine Ahnung von Autos habe und auch nichtmal ansatzweise ebenso 1000€ rumliegen habe für 'ne Reparatur, wollt ich mal hier nachfragen, ob sich jemand mit sowas auskennt und mir sagen kann, was ich nun am besten tun sollte.


Grüße


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

Steuer und Versicherung denke ich schon (soll ich das etwa selbst zahlen?! ) Sprit muss ich mir leider selbst zahlen


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2012)

Ähm... ja sollst du selber bezahlen. Ist doch auch DEIN Auto... im Grunde fährst du also nur mit Papis S5 rum und hast gar kein eigenes Auto.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

@Fexzz: Also beim M5 den mein Dad mal fuhr war das eher nen "Knacken" vonner Hinterachse und es waren irgendwelche Gummipuffer. Domlager wäre eventuell auch nen Ansatz. Vielleicht kann Klutten als BMW-Fahrer und Sachkundiger mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Fexzz (30. Oktober 2012)

Hey nfsgame, ein knacken ist es bei mir defintiv nicht. Es ist halt so ein dumpfer Ton, als würd da was liegen, kurz hochfliegen und wieder runterfallen. Mich haben beim fahren auch schon unzählige Leute gefragt, was das ist und ich meinte immernur, das wäre normal. (Weil mir das eben auch immer gesagt wurde )

Dann mal hoffen, dass der nette Klutten hier nochmal reinschaut und mir vielleicht helfen kann! 

Grüße


----------



## totovo (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Steuer und Versicherung denke ich schon (soll ich das etwa selbst zahlen?! ) Sprit muss ich mir leider selbst zahlen


 
Ist das dein Ernst? 

Nichts gegen dich, aber ich hab schon viele typen wie dich gekannt, die sich wegen maßloser Selbstüberschätzung um den nächsten Baum gewickelt haben, mit dem neuen Auto.

Ich könnte mir auch einen Audi von meinem (!!!!) Geld kaufen. Aber das sehe ich überhaupt nicht ein. Ich Wohne in ner Stadt mit guter Nahverkehrs Anbindung und wenn ich mal weiter weg will leihe ich mir das Auto von meinen Eltern oder fahre den Golf BT (der übrigens auch 200 auf der Autobahn schafft, aber nur Bergab )

Also wenn du hier jemanden beeindrucken willst troll dich in ein Forum wo das Niveau entsprechend ist


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

wieso beeindrucken? Ich habe nur gesagt das ich ein Auto von meinem Vater geschenkt bekomme! Ist das jetzt so unglaublich spektakulär das es trolling ist?


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2012)

Nein eigentlich ist es nicht spektakulär, hast dir das Auto nicht selber verdient. Hättest du dafür was getan, gearbeitet oder dergleichen wäre eventuell auch mehr Respekt vorhanden. So bist du nur ein reiches Söhnchen das einen S5 bekommt, wie soviele andere auch (S5 ersetzen durch X). Meine Verlobte hat sich damals mit 17 Jahren ihr erstes Auto selber gekauft, selber bezahlt, selber versichert und selber den Sprit bezahlt, klar es war nur ein Fiesta für 500Euro... trotzdem habe ich vor so Leuten mehr Respekt als vor irgendwelchen Kids die ihr für ihren Eigentum nichts tun müssen und alles von Papi bekommen. Und bevor jetzt die Neid-Keule kommt, nein bin ich nicht.


----------



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2012)

Bin gespannt ob das hier wieder so lustig wird wie der andere der angeblich auch einen S5 besitzen wollte aber IT ihn dann bloßgestellt hat 
BTW
Ich hätte da lieber einen RS3 oder 1M Coupé genommen von der Größe her als erstes Auto


----------



## totovo (30. Oktober 2012)

Dann formuliere das beim nächsten mal anders. Das kommt rüber als wäre das selbstverständlich. Die meisten Menschen müssen sich so ein Auto lange Zeit erarbeiten. Ich bin ja normalerweise niemand der das so auf die Goldwaage legt, aber der Satz "Steuer und Versicherung denke ich schon (soll ich das etwa selbst zahlen?! ) Sprit muss ich mir leider selbst zahlen" schlägt dem Fass schon den Bode aus


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja normalerweise niemand der das so auf die Goldwaage legt, aber der Satz "Steuer und Versicherung denke ich schon (soll ich das etwa selbst zahlen?! ) Sprit muss ich mir leider selbst zahlen" schlägt dem Fass schon den Bode aus


 
Ich möchte niemanden dafür kritisieren das er irgendwas geschenkt bekommt (wenn es denn so ist). Wieso auch, denn wenn man mal ehrlich ist, wer würde in der realen Situation schon nein sagen?

@BeatsbyDre,

wie auch immer, das Finanzielle interessiert mich eigentlich weniger, erzähl doch mal was von deinem S5.
Wenn es ein neues Fahrzeug sein soll, dann wäre der Audicode interessant, bei einem Gebrauchten halt die einschlägigen Rahmendaten.


----------



## Fexzz (30. Oktober 2012)

Geht doch garnicht mehr auf den Typen ein...der trollt das ganze Forum, man muss sich nurmal seine Beiträge alle angucken. Ignorieren und gut ist. Hat eventuell noch irgendjemand 'ne Idee für mein Problem auf der vorherigen Seite?


----------



## JC88 (30. Oktober 2012)

Wo wir hier gerade schon beim Niveau in bestimmten Foren sind...was zur Hölle ist "Trolling"?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wo wir hier gerade schon beim Niveau in bestimmten Foren sind...was zur Hölle ist "Trolling"?


 
Ist schwer zu erklären....
In etwa 10% der Fälle sind es "Leute" die sich die Hucke voll lügen um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen oder die einfach nur stören wollen.
Und in 90% der Fälle werden mit dem Begriff Leute verunglimpft die nicht das sagen was der eigenen Meinung entspricht  .


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

er kommt morgen, da werd ich erstmal Luftsprünge machen, ne Runde drehen, und dann gibts Bilder


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> er kommt morgen, da werd ich erstmal Luftsprünge machen, ne Runde drehen, und dann gibts Bilder


 
Hast du einen Neuen bestellt oder ist es ein Gebrauchter?


----------



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2012)

Und welche Ausstattung usw?


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

eigentlich sollte es eine Überraschung werden, allerdings habe ich die Kaufformulare gefunden und so laut geschriehen, das ich es nicht mehr vertuschen konnte  es ist ein neuer  Ausstattung und restliche Details kommen morgen, spätestens Übermorgen, da ich das Teil dann vor mir habe und ich mich erstmal eindringlich damit befassen muss


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte es eine Überraschung werden, allerdings habe ich die Kaufformulare gefunden und so laut geschriehen, das ich es nicht mehr vertuschen konnte


 
Wenn du die Bestellung oder Auftragsbestättigung hast, dann kannst du ja die Bestellkürzel posten, dann weiß ich was was ist.


----------



## Fexzz (30. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du die Bestellung oder Auftragsbestättigung hast, dann kannst du ja die Bestellkürzel posten, dann weiß ich was was ist.


 
Da kommt er jetzt bestimmt nicht mehr dran! Weil sein Vater die nun bestimmt besser versteckt hat!


----------



## watercooled (30. Oktober 2012)

Oder weil sie nicht existieren


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

ne die hab ich nicht  ich hab sie beim suchen nach Kondomen in ner kleinen Kiste gefunden  echt jetzt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

Wobei die Formulierung:"Er kommt morgen" im Zusammenhang mit einer Neuwagenbestellung ein wenig suspekt ist, da neue Autos nicht wie Handys geliefert werden. Sondern bei einer Übernahme beim Händler wird erst das Fahrzeug angeliefert, dann der Brief zum Händler geschickt. Damit kann dann der Wagen zugelassen und zum vereinbarten Termin abgeholt werden. Sprich wenn man neugierig ist kann man sich sein Schätzchen schon beim Händler zeigen lassen. Der wird einem im Zweifelsfall auch sagen können was genau bestellt wurde  .


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

Das Auto wurde schon vor Monaten gekauft, die Auslieferung findet wahrscheinlich morgen statt 

was ist das fürn Audi auf deinem Ava?


----------



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:
			
		

> ne die hab ich nicht  ich hab sie beim suchen nach Kondomen in ner kleinen Kiste gefunden  echt jetzt!



Bist du sicher das du den schon fahren darfst? Du weißt hoffentlich schon das man im pupatären  Alter noch keinen dafür nötigen Führerschein haben kann?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Das Auto wurde schon vor Monaten gekauft, die Auslieferung findet wahrscheinlich morgen statt



???
Wenn du die Bestellung gesehen hast, dann weißt du doch bei welchem Händler der Wagen gekauft wurde. Geh hin schau ihn dir an, dann weißt du was du bekommst.



BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> was ist das fürn Audi auf deinem Ava?


 
Mein S5 Cabrio.
Da ich schon mehrere Neuwagen einschliessliche dem S5 hatte, weiß ich auch ungefähr wie das abläuft  .


----------



## inzpekta (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bn mal gespannt was von ihm kommt wenn ich folgendes in den Raum werfe:

Man addiere:

Jugendlicher
+ verzogen 
+ Fahranfänger
+ zu faul zum laufen 
+ Audi 
+ Sportversion
+ Neuwagen
+ Versicherung 
+ Vollkasko
+ Motorleistung
+ Hubraum
+ Finanzamt
+ Tankstelle
+ Super plus
-----------------
= horrende Kosten! Und die monatlich... 

Ich glaube da könnte ich als Papi meinen Sohnemann
noch so lieb und eine Geddruckmaschine im Keller haben... 

Einfach unglaublich...


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

inzpekta schrieb:


> Ich bn mal gespannt was von ihm kommt wenn ich folgendes in den Raum werfe:
> 
> + Super plus


 
Du hast wohl mit allem Recht aber wie bei den meisten modernen Fahrzeugen ist der S5 auf Super, bzw. E10 ausgelegt.

Übrigens sind die Unterhaltskosten nicht so hoch wie man erwarten würde. Mit SF10 kostet der Wagen nur rund 800,- Euro jährlich Versicherung. Dazu kommen noch 334,- Euro Steuern. Winterreifen liegen bei ca. 1.500,-. Und eine Inspektion bei etwa 500,- bzw. 1.000,- Euro.
Nur das Kaufen ist finanziell etwas schmerzhaft.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

hast selbst nen S5 und bezeichnest mich als verwöhnt? 

Ich habe meinen Papi lieb, deswegen kann er nicht Nein sagen


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> hast selbst nen S5 und bezeichnest mich als verwöhnt?


 
Meinst du mich?
Ich habe dich als nichts bezeichnet. Ich kenne dich doch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

naja, kam in den letzten posts so rüber  vielleicht wars auch wer anderer, keine ahnung


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> naja, kam in den letzten posts so rüber  vielleicht wars auch wer anderer, keine ahnung


 
Ich diskutiere in der Regel nicht über die Diskussionsteilnehmer, sondern über den Gegenstand der Diskussion.
Apropos, welche Farbe hat er denn und von welcher Karosseriefom sprechen wir in deinem Fall?


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe (habe das Formular ja nur kurz betrachten können, und danach war ich so was von fertig ), auf einen Mattschwarzen Audi S5 Sportback 

so in etwa:

http://www.motorstown.com/images/audi-s5-3.0-05.jpg


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Ich hoffe (habe das Formular ja nur kurz betrachten können, und danach war ich so was von fertig ), auf einen Mattschwarzen Audi S5 Sportback


 
Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Mattschwarz kann man nicht bestellen.
Die Farben haben im übrigen Namen, steht auch relativ weit oben auf der Bestellung, direkt unter dem gewählten Fahrzeug. Schade das du nur die ersten Zeichen hast lesen können, sonst wüßten wir jetzt mehr.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

kein mattschwarz?!  naja, gewünscht hab ich mir immer nen schwarzen, und hochglanz sieht auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## computertod (30. Oktober 2012)

na, dann poste doch mal ein paar Bilder, wenn der Wagen tatsächlich morgen kommt wie du sagst


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Mattschwarz kann man nicht bestellen.
> Die Farben haben im übrigen Namen, steht auch relativ weit oben auf der Bestellung, direkt unter dem gewählten Fahrzeug. Schade das du nur die ersten Zeichen hast lesen können, sonst wüßten wir jetzt mehr.


 
Oh man  ...


Aber 800€ in SF10, hui... Ich zahle für meinen Golf im Jahr 680€ (SF16 über meinen Dad (ich jedoch als primärer Fahrer eingetragen), Teilkasko ohne SB + Rabattschutz)... Irgendwas läuft da falsch .


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Aber 800€ in SF10, hui... Ich zahle für meinen Golf im Jahr 680€ (SF16 über meinen Dad (ich jedoch als primärer Fahrer eingetragen), Teilkasko ohne SB + Rabattschutz)... Irgendwas läuft da falsch .


 
Die Versicherungskonditionen gehen weniger nach der Motorleistung als der Unfallkostenwahrscheinlichkeit. Und da der S5 (noch) nicht so sehr oft als Gebrauchtwagen am Markt ist, wird er primär von älteren Leuten mit relativ viel Fahrerfahrung gefahren, was unter dem Strich zu einer nicht so hohen Schadenswahrscheinlichkeit und damit geringen Kosten für die Versicherung führt.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

wer von euch hier hat das geilste Auto?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> wer von euch hier hat das geilste Auto?


 
Nach welchem Maß willst du das messen?
Wer hat am meisten bezahlt? Wer hat am meisten Zeit selbst investiert? Welches Modell hat die meisten Testsiege? ......


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> wer von euch hier hat das geilste Auto?


 
Immer dieser olle Schw************ 
Wen interessiert es, wer hier das "geilste" Auto fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem definiert das jeder anders.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

öhm, ich meine Insgesammt  ein Mercedes SLS wäre weiter oben als eine Ente, wenn dus so willst


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> öhm, ich meine Insgesammt  ein Mercedes SLS wäre weiter oben als eine Ente, wenn dus so willst


 
OK, ich denke da machen wir alle mit, jeder postet ein Bild von seinem Auto, hmmm, du fängst an  .....



BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Ich hoffe (habe das Formular ja nur kurz betrachten können, und danach war ich so was von fertig ), auf einen Mattschwarzen Audi S5 Sportback
> 
> so in etwa:
> 
> http://www.motorstown.com/images/audi-s5-3.0-05.jpg


 
Das ist weder "mattschwarz", noch der aktuelle S5, noch ein Sportback. Also falls es das Auto geben sollte sieht es wie auch immer aus, aber so unter keinen Umständen.
Hochglanzschwarz gibt es im übrigen auch nicht, sondern nur Uni, Perleffekt oder Metallic.


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

mit dem Bild hab ich auch nur die Farbe gemeint  Metallic ist dann wohl das das ich meine


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> OK, ich denke da machen wir alle mit, jeder postet ein Bild von seinem Auto, hmmm, du fängst an  .....


 Aber erst morgen!!!!!!!


----------



## aloha84 (30. Oktober 2012)

@IT-passion

Wolltest du nicht auf Diesel wechseln?
Hast du den Plan verworfen oder bist du schon umgestiegen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @IT-passion
> 
> Wolltest du nicht auf Diesel wechseln?
> Hast du den Plan verworfen oder bist du schon umgestiegen?


 
Das ist eine gute und berechtigte Frage.
Mein Verkäufer hat mich "belabert" das die Idee mit dem A5 3.0 TDi nicht so gut wäre, da ich garantiert nicht mit der Leistung zufrieden wäre.
OK, daraufhin habe ich diesen Plan verworfen. Dann kam zufällig die Präsentation des SQ5. Ich find den geil  . Ist sogar günstiger als mein Wagen (ca. 4.000,- Euro). Leider konnte mein Händler mir nicht die Konditionen machen, die ich erwartete, also zog er einen A7 3.0 TDi aus dem Ärmel, der ist 14.000,- Euro treurer als die SQ. Aber da es ein Showroom Wagen ist, wäre er bereit mir etwa 25.000,- Euro entgegen zu kommen. Vorhin schickte er mir noch ein Angebot mit dem Kommentar: "[FONT=&quot]das sollten Sie machen"  .
Ich habe ihm ein Gegenangebot geschickt, wenn er sich drauf einlässt, dann wird es ein sauteurer A7, wenn nicht bleibe ich bei meinem geliebten Cabrio  .
[/FONT]


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

darf ich fragen wozu man soviele Autos braucht?!


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> darf ich fragen wozu man soviele Autos braucht?!


 
Falls du mich meinst, ich brauche überhaupt kein Auto aber ich will es. Und Hobbys lebe ich nur bedingt rational aus.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Naja dann viel Glück, den A7 find ich auch ganz schick.....obwohl einige behaupten er sehe von der Seite wie ein "kackender Dackel" aus. (weil das heck nach hinten abfällt)
Komisch finde ich nur, dass dein Verkäufer meint "A5 3,0 TDI ist zu lahm"(übertrieben), dir danach aber einen A7 3,0 TDI vorschlägt. Oder hat der A7 mehr Leistung?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Komisch finde ich nur, dass dein Verkäufer meint "A5 3,0 TDI ist zu lahm"(übertrieben), dir danach aber einen A7 3,0 TDI vorschlägt. Oder hat der A7 mehr Leistung?


 
Den A5 wollte ich mit dem schwachen 3 Liter, da es mir nur ums Spritsparen ging. Der A7 hat den mittleren 3 Liter. Der SQ hätte den starken 3 Liter  .


----------



## aloha84 (30. Oktober 2012)

ahhh verstehe.
Hab mir letztens aus langer Weile mal einen gebrauchten (recht günstigen) Insignia angeschaut.
AUTOMOBILE PANZER GmbH (hoffe der Link geht)
....Aber naja fahre halt auch viel, und der nächste sollte vermutlich doch ein Diesel werden....mit Automatik.
Hat der halt nicht....aber günstig ist er.^^


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde, dass der A7 gar nicht sooo schlimm vonner Seite aussieht wie immer gemeint wird. Den S5 finde ich aber trotzdem optisch gelungener . Im A7 saß ich schon mal drin, war schon nen nettes Feeling wenn man Golf gewohnt ist  .


----------



## BeatsbyDre (30. Oktober 2012)

Nichts geht über S5 <3


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde ihn OK. Aber mich locken eher Argumente wie der Verbrauch oder die Voll-LED-Scheinwerfer. Und natürlich der fürstliche Nachlass 



BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> Nichts geht über S5 <3


 
Da spricht der Kenner  .
Bzw. mittlerweile frage ich mich ob ich mit der neuesten Generation S5 Fahrer in einem Boot sitzen möchte  ....


----------



## totovo (30. Oktober 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ahhh verstehe.
> Hab mir letztens aus langer Weile mal einen gebrauchten (recht günstigen) Insignia angeschaut.
> AUTOMOBILE PANZER GmbH (hoffe der Link geht)
> ....Aber naja fahre halt auch viel, und der nächste sollte vermutlich doch ein Diesel werden....mit Automatik.
> Hat der halt nicht....aber günstig ist er.^^


 
wenn dir der Insignia gefällt, warum nicht? 
Ich werde nie wieder ein Opel anrühren, 1. geht das Design mal gar nicht (sowohl innen, als auch außen  ), gut, dass ist Geschmackssache! und 2. habe ich bisher keine Guten Erfahrungen mit Opel gemacht... Aber das kann auch Pech sein 
Aber 3. finde ich den Preis echt überteuert! da bekommt man ja im VW-Konzern schon mindestens gleich ausgestattete Autos Mit Automatik für


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bzw. mittlerweile frage ich mich ob ich mit der neuesten Generation S5 Fahrer in einem Boot sitzen möchte  ....


Zitat Top Gear:
The cocks have moved on to Audi.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Design ist immer Geschmackssache...mir gefällt bspw. der Passat gar nicht, ausgenommen CC(alt und neu).
Montagsautos bekommst du von jeder Marke.
Überteuert kommt drauf an, der passat hat Leder, Automatik.... das ist schön.
Der Insignia hät passende Winterräder, Xenon-licht+Kurvenlicht....das ist auch schön.
Sind beides gute Angebote.
Über fehlendes Prestige oder sonstiges Markengewäsch diskutiere ich eigenlich nicht mehr......Auto muss mir gefallen, was andere denken ist mir blubb.^^

--so jetzt mache ich Feierabend....heute Abend wird getrunken--

Grüße


----------



## moe (30. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bzw. mittlerweile frage ich mich ob ich mit der neuesten Generation S5 Fahrer in einem Boot sitzen möchte  ....



Sei froh dass du nicht mit ihm in einem Auto sitzen musst. 

@T: Gibts bei Tankstellen eigentlich kein Unterbodenwachs/-versiegelung in der Waschstraße mehr? Beide Tankstellen bei mir im Ort habens nicht im Angebot und meinen, dass hätte die Konkurrenz auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Mosed (30. Oktober 2012)

Also hier um die Ecke steht es zumindest noch auf der Liste.


----------



## totovo (30. Oktober 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Design ist immer Geschmackssache...mir gefällt bspw. der Passat gar nicht, ausgenommen CC(alt und neu).
> Montagsautos bekommst du von jeder Marke.
> Überteuert kommt drauf an, der passat hat Leder, Automatik.... das ist schön.
> Der Insignia hät passende Winterräder, Xenon-licht+Kurvenlicht....das ist auch schön.
> ...


 
Jop, ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass das Angebot in meinen Augen nicht so günstig ist 
Da muss noch was gehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Oktober 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Jop, ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass das Angebot in meinen Augen nicht so günstig ist
> Da muss noch was gehen



Da Opel sowieso bald pleite ist 

Zum A7: Ich finde den sehr gelungen, von Innen, wie auch von Außen. Die Form finde ich Klasse


----------



## der_yappi (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist echt Geschmackssache.
Der A7 sowie der A5 Sportback gefallen mir gar nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück gibt es so viele verschiedene Autos(/-formen).


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Oktober 2012)

Troll kommt rein.. 5 neue Thread-Seiten. Man will es nicht glauben, aber sie schaffen es immer wieder. 

@IT: Let me get this straight. Vom sportlichen Scirocco - über den sportlichen TT - und den sportlichen S5 - zu einem A7???! Jetzt bist du aber von irgendwas Schrecklichem gestochen. 
Wozu das denn? Und dann auch noch mit dem 245er Diesel? In so einem Auto würde ich jetzt einen 40jährigen Familienvater erwarten, aber garantiert nicht jemanden wie dich, mit den Ansprüchen und der Fahrzeughistorie. Sicher, dass du da glücklich wirst?


----------



## STSLeon (30. Oktober 2012)

Viel schlimmer ist, dass das Auto ja gebraucht ist und man nicht weiß wer vorher auf diversen Probefahren diverse Körperflüssigkeiten auf dem Sitz verteilt hat


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Oktober 2012)

@IT: Was spircht den gegen den großen Diesel? Audi A7 3.0 TDI S-Line quattro tiptronic als Sportwagen/Coupé in München

Oder ist der jetzt deutlich teurer als das Angebot, welches du bekommen hast?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist, dass das Auto ja gebraucht ist und man nicht weiß wer vorher auf diversen Probefahren diverse Körperflüssigkeiten auf dem Sitz verteilt hat


 
Fernsehgeschädigt (kp wo das mit den BMWs war...)  ?


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Oktober 2012)

@IT: A7 TDI? So ne riesen Dschunke? Und ich dachte, du wolltest nach den Cabrios keinen geschlossenen Wagen mehr.
TT und A5 gibts ja sicher auch als TDI. Ich finde die knapp 2 Tonnen spürt man einfach gegenüber Fahrzeugen mit 1,5 Tonnen oder weniger, gerade auch in den Kurven

Das ist halt dann echt ein Reise-Gran-Tourismo. Ist ja beim 6er BMW ähnlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Oktober 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist, dass das Auto ja gebraucht ist und man nicht weiß wer vorher auf diversen Probefahren diverse Körperflüssigkeiten auf dem Sitz verteilt hat


 
Es geht nicht um einen Vorführwagen, sondern um einen Lagerwagen. Der hat nur die 5 km vom Werk auf der Uhr.
Im Grunde bin ich aber nicht interessiert, da ich mir meine Autos gerne selbst konfiguriere und im Werk abhole.
Insofern wird er es wahrscheinlich nicht werden. Alleine die Tatsache das er nur 2.500,- Euro unter meiner S6 V8 BiTurbo Konfig liegt, macht die Sache absurd. 
Den Preisvorschlag, welchen ich meinem Verkäufer geschickt habe war ohnehin zu dreist aber wenn er es macht, dann schaue ich mal  .

Die Zeit ist ohnehin fast rum, entweder wir werden uns diese Woche einig, oder ich bestelle am Montag meine Winterräder für den S5, dann ist der Drops ohnehin gelutscht.

Insofern schaue ich der Sache entspannt entgegen. Vor allem da meine neue Freundin 100 km näher bei mir wohnt  .


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern schaue ich der Sache entspannt entgegen. Vor allem da *meine neue Freundin* 100 km näher bei mir wohnt  .


 
AHA!!  Darum so verweichlicht neuerdings.


----------



## Klutten (30. Oktober 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Hey nfsgame, ein knacken ist es bei mir defintiv nicht. Es ist halt so ein dumpfer Ton, als würd da was liegen, kurz hochfliegen und wieder runterfallen. Mich haben beim fahren auch schon unzählige Leute gefragt, was das ist und ich meinte immernur, das wäre normal. (Weil mir das eben auch immer gesagt wurde )
> 
> Dann mal hoffen, dass der nette Klutten hier nochmal reinschaut und mir vielleicht helfen kann!
> 
> Grüße



Der dumpfe Ton kommt von den großen Tonnenlagern der Hinterachse, die wohl abgerissen sind. Dass es bei der HU oft nicht festgestellt wird liegt daran, dass Prüfer häufig ein Auto auf der Bühne vorfinden und die Achse dann hängt, also die Lager belastet sind und kein Spiel zeigen. Du kannst das selbst eigentlich gut testen - eventuell durch Mithilfe eines Freundes. Schau dir an, wo die Lager sitzen (horizontale Lager) und bock dann den Wagen auf. Sobald du den Aufbau anhebst und die Achse dann absinkt, sind die Lager defekt. Du kannst auch mit einem Montiereisen im unteren Spalt hebeln. Bewegt sich die Hinterachse leicht nach oben, hast du den Fehler gefunden. Bei Nässe merkt man diese Lager auch deutlich, da sich das Fahrzeug sehr schwammig und vom Gefühl her schwimmend fährt. Im Falle des Falles sofort wechseln, wenn dir dein Leben etwas wert ist. 



BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAA AHAHHA MORGEN JUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


 
Bisher hast du mit deinen gesamten Beiträgen im Thread nichts sinnvolles zur Diskussion beigetragen. Sofern du deine Tour hier weiter durchziehst, erhälst du selbst in der Rumpelkammer eine Woche Urlaub gratis.


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2012)

Es ist wieder so weit: 50 Years of Bond Cars: A Top Gear Special - BBC Top Gear 

Mein Rocco muss nächstes Jahr weg. VW bekommt die Probleme mit meinem DSG nicht in den Griff. Sporadische Schaltprobleme, aber der Fehlerspeicher ist leer.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wieder Scirocco (diesmal allerdings als 2.0 TSI mit 6 Gang DSG) oder A250 Sport. Der A45 AMG wäre durchaus interessant, kommt auf den Preis an.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wieder Scirocco (diesmal allerdings als 2.0 TSI mit 6 Gang DSG) oder A250 Sport. Der A45 AMG wäre durchaus interessant, kommt auf den Preis an.


 
Ich würde anstatt des Sciroccos den neuen Golf GTi ins Auge fassen, der basiert auf dem neuen MQB während der Scirocco auf derm PQ35 Plattform von 2003 aufbaut. Insofern bekommst du damit das moderne Fahrzeug mit den lustigeren Gimmicks. Abgesehen davon bin ich persönlich kein großer Freund von den quer eingebauten Doppelkupplungen. Ich fand die alle relativ schlecht. Die Längsversion ist etwas besser, fühlt sich halt an wie eine Automatik. Insofern würde ich womöglich in deiner Situation den Golf VII GTi mit manuellen Getriebe bestellen. Ich denke da kommt ordentlich Freude auf und das auch für einen halbwegs angemessenen Preis.


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2012)

Manuelles Getriebe will ich nicht. Bin da eher der Automatik Typ. Vom 6 Gang DSG in unserem Passat (140PS TDI) bin ich zufrieden


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Vom 6 Gang DSG in unserem Passat (140PS TDI) bin ich zufrieden


 
In der letzten Woche bin ich den Passat Alltrack mit 170 PS TDi und DSG gefahren. Und der schaltet deutlich ruppiger, vor allem im Stau, als z.B. die 7 Gang S-Tronic in den Fahrzeugen mit Längsplattform.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das wäre im übrigen der angebotene A7:

*Audi A7 Sportback 3.0 TDI quattro 180(245) kW(PS) S tronic*
Phantomschwarz Perleffekt
Leder Valcona mit S line Prägung
20" Aluminium-Schmiederäder Audi exclusive im 7-Doppelspeichen-Design, hochglanzpoliert
Ambientebeleuchtung
Assistenz-Paket inklusive Audi pre sense plus
Audi music interface
Außenspiegel mit Memory-Funktion, elektrisch anklappbar
Bluetooth-Autotelefon online
BOSE Surround Sound
Entfall Modellbezeichnung und Technologie-Schriftzug
Front- und Rückfahrkameras
Head-up-Display
Komfortklimaautomatik 4-Zonen
Komfortschlüssel mit sensorgesteuerter Gepäckraumentriegelung
LED-Scheinwerfer
Leder Valcona mit S line Prägung in den Vordersitzlehnen
MMI® Navigation plus mit MMI touch®
S line Exterieurpaket
S line Sportpaket
Scheiben abgedunkelt (Privacy-Verglasung)
Sitzheizung vorn
Tempolimitanzeige
Vordersitze elektrisch einstellbar

*84.540,00 Euro

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon bin ich persönlich kein großer Freund von den quer eingebauten Doppelkupplungen. Ich fand die alle relativ schlecht. Die Längsversion ist etwas besser, fühlt sich halt an wie eine Automatik.



Das ist aber kein prinzipielles Problem. Ob du ein Längs oder Quer Transaxle hast ist für die Schaltqualität prinzipiell egal. In dem Fall mag es einfach softwaremäßig schlechter abgestimmt sein. Vlt. sind auch die Synchros oder die Kupplung einfach ruppiger -> Unterschied Premium zu "Brot und Butter" Fahrzeug?


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Oktober 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Es ist wieder so weit: 50 Years of Bond Cars: A Top Gear Special - BBC Top Gear
> 
> Mein Rocco muss nächstes Jahr weg. VW bekommt die Probleme mit meinem DSG nicht in den Griff. Sporadische Schaltprobleme, aber der Fehlerspeicher ist leer.
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wieder Scirocco (diesmal allerdings als 2.0 TSI mit 6 Gang DSG) oder A250 Sport. Der A45 AMG wäre durchaus interessant, kommt auf den Preis an.


 Ich bin den A200 CDI Probe gefahren und war überzeugt. Super Fahrzeug mit schickem Design. Auch das DCT hat super geschaltet, von entspannt und verschliffen wie eine normale Automatik bis ziemlich flink und zackig.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In der letzten Woche bin ich den Passat Alltrack mit 170 PS TDi und DSG gefahren. Und der schaltet deutlich ruppiger, vor allem im Stau, als z.B. die 7 Gang S-Tronic in den Fahrzeugen mit Längsplattform.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Hast du meinen Link auf der vorherigen Seite gesehen? Da war ein neuer 3.0 BiTDI für 65k€ verlinkt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein prinzipielles Problem. Ob du ein Längs oder Quer Transaxle hast ist für die Schaltqualität prinzipiell egal. In dem Fall mag es einfach softwaremäßig schlechter abgestimmt sein. Vlt. sind auch die Synchros oder die Kupplung einfach ruppiger -> Unterschied Premium zu "Brot und Butter" Fahrzeug?


 
Ich glaube das der geringe Platz der für die Querversion zur Verfügung steht, sich in den Möglichkeiten niederschlägt. 
Leider musste ich in den letzten Wochen häufiger mal diverse andere Autos fahren, da mein Wägelchen ständig irgendwelche Softwareupdates bekam. Und da sind mir die beiden Passats (3,6 Liter & 2,0 TDi) besonders schlecht in Erinnerung.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Link auf der vorherigen Seite gesehen? Da war ein neuer 3.0 BiTDI für 65k€ verlinkt.


 
Der ist nicht neu, ist ein Vorführer.
Der mir angebotene ist ein Neuwagen, sprich Lagerwagen. Der ist noch "keinen Meter" auf der eigenen Achse gelaufen.

Mein Händler will mir ja auch etwa 25.000,- Euro entgegen kommen. Aber ich habe ein ganz komisches Gefühl bei der Sache  .


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich glaube das der geringe Platz der für die Querversion zur Verfügung steht, sich in den Möglichkeiten niederschlägt.



Nö eigentlich nicht. Das bekommt man gleich gut hin. Die Kupplung wird in einer Drehmomentklasse erst mal die gleiche sein (mutmaße ich jetzt einfach mal - sinnig wäre es und möglich normalerweise auch) und die Synchros werden üblicherweise aus dem Baukasten übernommen und ggf. auf die Gegebenheiten feingetunt.


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Oktober 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der ist nicht neu, ist ein Vorführer.
> Der mir angebotene ist ein Neuwagen, sprich Lagerwagen. Der ist noch "keinen Meter" auf der eigenen Achse gelaufen.
> 
> Mein Händler will mir ja auch etwa 25.000,- Euro entgegen kommen. Aber ich habe ein ganz komisches Gefühl bei der Sache  .


 Woran siehst du dass der gefahren wurde? Da steht doch Werksauslieferung Audi Ingolstadt. Außerdem könnte man den sogar noch etwas anders konfigurieren (Glasschiebedach zum bsp.)


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Woran siehst du dass der gefahren wurde? Da steht doch Werksauslieferung Audi Ingolstadt. Außerdem könnte man den sogar noch etwas anders konfigurieren (Glasschiebedach zum bsp.)


 
Sorry, mein Fehler.
Das Angebot an sich ist etwas dubios. Der Wagen existiert ja noch gar nicht, sondern wird erst nach Kauf gebaut (6 Wochen, steht im Text). Und einen neuen Audi bei einem "Nicht-Audi-Händler" zu kaufen wäre mir zu tricky. Der günstige Preis kommt unter anderen dadurch zustande das der Wagen im Grunde keine Extras hat.

Aber egal. Ich schau mal ob mein Händler soweit runter geht bis es interessant wird, oder am Montag werden die schönen Winter 19"er bestellt. Und ich bleibe bei meinem schicken Cabrio. Denn zum einen hat sich das Langstreckenpendeln jetzt wohl erübrigt und zum anderen würde ich auf was langweiligeres nur dann wechseln wenn es sich finanziell lohnt und danach sieht es irgendwie nicht aus.

.::EDIT::.
Ich habe den A7 mal im Konfigurator konfiguriert und komme auf einen LP von 68.920,00, weil er im Grunde so gut wie keine Ausstattung hat. Das relativiert das Angebot von 62.490,00 erheblich, da es nur ein Nachlass von etwas über 9% sind.


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2012)

Der Golf7 ist ja auch quer Einbau, von daher ist es egal. Leider kann mich der neue Golf optisch immer noch nicht wirklich begeistern wie mein Scirocco.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Golf7 ist ja auch quer Einbau, von daher ist es egal. Leider kann mich der neue Golf optisch immer noch nicht wirklich begeistern wie mein Scirocco.


 
Das stimmt das der Golf quer einbaut aber deshalb war ja mein "Tipp" den VIIer Golf mit MT zu nehmen, da man dann die Doppelkupplung umgeht aber die Vorteile der neuen Plattform mitnimmt.

Ansonsten wenn es wieder ein Scirocco werden muss, dann würde ich den "R" nehmen, da er Austattungsbereinigt ein echt gutes Angebot im Vergleich zu seinen schwächeren Varianten darstellt.


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2012)

Leider gibt es den R nicht in meiner Wunschkonfiguration (Silber Leaf mit Cashmere Sitzen). Im Frühjahr muss ich mich entscheiden, bis dahin werde ich mir mal die A-Klasse anschauen.

Irgendeinen Tod muss ich ja sterben.  Wobei in Sachen Ausstattung ich nicht so Anspruchsvoll bin.


----------



## ich558 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab heute meine Sommerfelgen auf Hochglanz poliert und eingewinter dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass hinten links ein Nagel drin steckt. Keine Ahnung ob seit 50km oder 5000km. Braucht man da jetzt einen neuen Reifen oder kann man den lassen?

Und noch was: Die hässlichen Winterstahlfelgen mit hässlicher Radkappe oder ohne?


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2012)

Kommt auf den Speedindex an. Ab V (ab 240km/h) sollte man den reifen nicht reparieren.


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenns Lauffläche ist, kann man reparieren. Sollte aber die Fachwerkstatt oder ein Reifenhändler beurteilen. 

Hab auch zwei Löcher (1 x Nagel, 1 x Schraube) geflickt. Trotz Hatz über Nordschleife und Highspeedautobahnetappen kein Problem. Nach dem Flicken ne Zeitlang Luftdruck beobachten. Wenn alles konstant bleibt, is alles Ok.

EDIT: Meine Sport Maxx haben Index Y


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich hätte ein sehr ungutes Gefühl mit einem geflickten Reifen zu fahren.


----------



## ich558 (31. Oktober 2012)

Könnte man auch danach gehen wenn nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr der Druck der selbe ist, wie in den anderen Reifen, dass der Nagel "schön dicht" hält?


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Könnte man auch danach gehen wenn nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr der Druck der selbe ist, wie in den anderen Reifen, dass der Nagel "schön dicht" hält?


 Also die schlechteste Lösung wäre, den Nagel einfach drin zu lassen.


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich hätte ein sehr ungutes Gefühl mit einem geflickten Reifen zu fahren.



Weichei  

Ne, nur Spaß, aber ich bin da schmerzfrei.


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2012)

Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger den Golf 6 (oder besser 5.5) ist der VII schon ein Fortschritt. Auch der Innenraum beim Vorgänger noch so lala schaut beim neuen richtig gut aus. Den GTI solls auch mit nem Paket geben neben 10 PS mehr, echter Differenzialsperre. In der Konfig. schon ne Überlegung wert.

Und die Großen Navis haben nVidia Tegra xD


----------



## Fexzz (31. Oktober 2012)

Wo isn eigentlich unser Troll mit seinem schönen Auto?!


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Oktober 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wo isn eigentlich unser Troll mit seinem schönen Auto?!


 
Da ist er wohl unschuldig dran, denn er scheint gesperrt zu sein. Dabei hatte ich mich schon so gefreut  ...


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und die Großen Navis haben nVidia Tegra xD


 für knappe 3000€ sollte das auch drin sein


----------



## XE85 (31. Oktober 2012)

> Da ist er wohl unschuldig dran...


Das jemand unschuldig gesperrt wird wäre mir neu


Aber Bilder sehen wir in der tat (noch) keine ... wäre interessant gewesen was wir da zu sehen bekommen hätten


----------



## moe (31. Oktober 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und noch was: Die hässlichen Winterstahlfelgen mit hässlicher Radkappe oder ohne?



Ohne. Mit Radkappen siehts imho immer so nach möchtegern aus. Kaufst dir für nächsten Winter halt Winteralus.


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Ohne. Mit Radkappen siehts imho immer so nach möchtegern aus. Kaufst dir für nächsten Winter halt Winteralus.



Jo, finde ich auch. Lieber billige Winteralus, als billiger Radkappen.


----------



## Goggles (31. Oktober 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zitat Top Gear:
> The cocks have moved on to Audi.


 
Das stimmt leider.....


----------



## watercooled (31. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist denn der Mr. Beat?


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2012)

Mr. Beat?


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2012)

Der hat die HU von Dekra - Klutten wohl nicht überstanden


----------



## 1821984 (31. Oktober 2012)

Erstes mal sitzen im S5, Motor angelassen und mit Kick-Down los und die erstbeste Karre von der Strasse geräumt

Farbe hat so oder so nicht gepasst

Die Winterräder bei meinem Pampersbomber sind leider schon über 7 Jahre alt. Ich denke nächstes Jahr werden die dann wohl ausgetauscht. Dafür läuft der andere auf 17" Allwetterreifen. Hier im Norden reicht das meistens aus.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

Woher bekommt man Flächenmagnete bzw die Dinger die am im TV häufiger bei gebrauchten Autos benutzt werden?
Und was bringt, außer das man sieht das dort Spachtel ist, dickeren Lack interessiert das Teil doch  nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2012)

Alles was man mit dem Magneten merkt ist dass kein magnetisches Material direkt unter dem Lack ist. In Zeiten von Kunststoffstoßstangen und Alukarosserien sagt einem das jetzt aber auch nicht soo viel .


----------



## 1821984 (31. Oktober 2012)

Dann brauchst du einen Lackschichtdickenmesser, die aber nicht ganz billig sind glaube ich. Dann kannst dir den Magneten auch sparen.

Jo meine Motorhaube ist aus Plastik. Hast du mal nen Volvo abgeklopft? Auch alles Kunststoff.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Oktober 2012)

So ich habe heute meine neuen Tagfahrleuchten in "meinen" Polo gebaut. Ansich bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Leuchtkraft und der "Leistenoptik" (keine einzelnen Christbaum LEDs). Ich habe die Leuchten so angeschlossen: 

- Licht aus Tagfahrleuchten 100% ein
- Licht an Tagfahrleuchten 50% ein
zusätzlich
- Standlicht ein Tagfahrleuchten 50% ein

Im Anhang finden sich ein paar nette Bilder - ich bin gespannt, was unser Tüv-Prüfer dazu sagt, bzw. weitere Meinungen sind natürlich ebenso gewünscht


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

Hässlicher geht es eh ohne schon kaum, außer es steht Mercedes drauf


----------



## HairforceOne (31. Oktober 2012)

Wenn wir schon bei Mercedes sind...

Ihr habt wohl auch alle keine Ahung wie man bei einem Mercedes W124 200D (jap genau das Schlachtschiff mit 75 Ps x_X) die Amaturenbrettbeleuchtung (hauptsächlich Tacho) wechselt oder?

Bei meinem Schnuckl ist die heute Flöten gegangen... nen Wackeligen hatte die Schon länger aber nun will die Tachobeleuchtung gar nicht mehr. 

Online habe ich zwar Anleitungen gefunden aber ich habe das Gefühl es gibt weder die Lämpchen noch sonst etwas dafür noch.

Und Problem Nr. 2: Ich bin Technisch (was autos angeht) nicht wirklich begabt. :/


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger den Golf 6 (oder besser 5.5) ist der VII schon ein Fortschritt. Auch der Innenraum beim Vorgänger noch so lala schaut beim neuen richtig gut aus. Den GTI solls auch mit nem Paket geben neben 10 PS mehr, echter Differenzialsperre. In der Konfig. schon ne Überlegung wert.
> 
> Und die Großen Navis haben nVidia Tegra xD



Ich habe gestern einen Golf VII auf den Kopf gestellt. Alles in Allem ein sehr schickes Auto mit stimmiger Optik und Haptik. Allerdings ist der Fortschritt zum Golf VI jetzt nicht immens groß, dieser war ja auch schon sehr gut verarbeitet und ein rundum gelungenes Gesamtpaket.



Zoon schrieb:


> Der hat die HU von Dekra - Klutten wohl nicht überstanden


 
Ich bin unschuldig, hätte bei dem Typen aber auch keine Skrupel gehabt.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Oktober 2012)

Ihr versteht den einfach nicht. Der ist grade am cruisen und bei der Digitalkamera sind grade die Akkus leer und das Smartphone macht keine guten Bilder. Außerdem muss er den Wagen erstmal morgen wieder putzen 

Ich bin am überlegen mir einen neuen Ibiza zu holen. Diese 60 Monate a 99 Euro klingen nicht so schlecht


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

Das mit der Schlussrate hast du aber gelesen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2012)

Weder Ratenkauf mit "Ballonrate" am Ende noch Leasing machen für Privatpersonen jemals Sinn. Letzteres verbrennt direkt das Geld und ersteres zielt darauf dass man statt der letzten Rate in den nächsten Kredit fürs nächste Auto geht.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

Kann sich Leasing nicht teilw lohnen? Habe da sowas afiak mit dem Phaeton gehört.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2012)

Könnte DIE Ausnahme sein weil der Gebrauchtpreis bei dem implodiert ist, da war es vielleicht wirklich besser wenn er einem nie gehört hat.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2012)

Zumindest nicht neu 

Wie viel kosten die eigentlich gebraucht`?


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2012)

Nicht mal auf der Autobahn ist mal vor der Deutschen Bahn in Sicherheit... Kommt man mit ~160 auffer Linken Spur die genauso wie der Rest der A39 so gut wie frei ist an und nen Caddy mit DB-Logo zieht mit ~90 auf die Linke rüber ... Kumpel aufm Beifahrersitz war wieder wach, der hinter mir auch... Der Caddy-Fahrer demnach wie schnell der wieder nach Rechts rüber ist aber anscheinend auch .


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2012)

Zwar kein Update am Fahrzeug aber trotzdem ein wichtiges Update. Wie einige vielleicht wissen, wird meine alte Halle ende des Jahres abgerissen. Da ein Freund von mir schon länger wollte das ich mit zu ihm in die Schrauberhalle ziehe habe ich das nun getan. Die Halle ist recht groß mit 200qm, wir sind 5 Leute jedoch haben 3 von diesen 5 Leuten nur einen Unterstellplatz. Mir bleiben insgesamt ca 35qm für mich alleine übrig, ist zwar weniger als die hälfte von meiner alten Halle, jedoch habe ich dank vielen großen Regalen ein haufen Unterstellmöglichkeiten für Ersatzteile. Am Ende werde ich dann wahrscheinlich nur ca ~15qm weniger Platz haben als vorher. Die beiden großen Vorteile an der neuen Halle sind definitiv die neu eingebaute Heizung und die Hebebühne... Die Woche haben wir damit begonnen die Halle ein wenig umzubauen, leider ist noch nicht alles so wie es sein soll aber für die kurze Zeit sind wir erstaunlich weit gekommen. Neue Wand eingebaut, dahinter befindet sich das Rolltor durch das wir in die Halle kommen (Bild 1 & 3). Das Fahrerlager, hier ist das Bedienteil der Heizung vebraut. Es kommt noch ein Schlafsofa, ein TV und ein Kühlschrank rein (Bild 2 & 7). Das ganze wird natürlich ordentlich verkleidet und isoliert, dass man zur Not auch eine runde drin schlafen kann. Die Hebebühne und die zwei Stellplätze daneben (Bild 5). In die gelbe Hütte kommt am Wochenende eine Toilette rein (Bild 6), mein Reich... da wo der Skyline aktuell steht kommt mein grauen NX rein, bis er angemeldet ist (Bild 4, 8 & 9). Aktuell ist alles noch ein wenig Chaotisch und das reinste Chaos... aber ich denke mal das in ein paar Tagen Ruhe einkehrt. 

Keine Ahnung in wie Fern das überhaupt für euch interessant ist


----------



## watercooled (1. November 2012)

Wooohooohooo was entdecke ich da? Einen R33 Skyline


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2012)

Absolut richtig erkannt


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2012)

Sieht momentan noch aus wie typische Bastelbude  Aber eure Pläne klingen ja schon richtig gut. Ist die Halle nur gemietet oder gehört die deinem Kumpel?


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2012)

Aktuell sieht es eher aus wie eine Rümpelkammer 
Nur gemietet, aber die Mietvertäge laufen über Jahre. Alleine mein Mietvertrag läuft unbefristet aber Minimum auf 1 Jahr.


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2012)

Rumpelkammer reicht ja auch für eure Reisschüsseln  


Im Ernst, die Pläne klingen wirklich viel versprechend. Da kenne ich einige in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die auch gerne so was hätten. Ich selber hätte so was gerne für die Motorräder. Bei euch hat dann jeder seine eigene "Ecke" mit eigenen Werkzeug, oder? Nur die Hebebühne wird zum Basteln geteilt, nehme ich an.


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2012)

Richtig jeder hat seine eigene Werkbank, seine eigenen Regale und seinen eigenen Werkstattwagen. Normalerweise parkt der Skyline auf der Hebebühne und wird halt umgeparkt wenn man mal die Hebebühne braucht. Ich sag immer Werkzeug und Frauen teilt man nicht


----------



## Goggles (1. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weder Ratenkauf mit "Ballonrate" am Ende noch Leasing machen für Privatpersonen jemals Sinn. Letzteres verbrennt direkt das Geld und ersteres zielt darauf dass man statt der letzten Rate in den nächsten Kredit fürs nächste Auto geht.


 
Wie meinst du das? Mit dem Leasing bin ich bei dir, aber der Zielkauf kann auch für Privatpersonen doch schon recht interessant sein. Mann kann Neuwagen kaufen, ohne das Restwertrisiko zu tragen. Wo siehst du da den Nachteil? Mann ist ja nicht verpflichtet nach Vollendung des Vertrages direkt in einen neuen zu hüpfen?


----------



## XE85 (1. November 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da den Nachteil?



Also ich sehe da schon welche:

- Man muss die Zinsen zahlen --> ergo ist der Wagen deutlich teurer als beim Barkauf
- Der Wagen gehört einem zwar, die Bank behält aber trotzdem den Fahrzeugschein. Daraus folgt:
- Zahlt man nicht ist der Wagen wie beim Leasing weg. Mit einer Kreditausfallversicherung kann man das maximal hinauszögern.
- Man weiß vorher nie wie sich die Zinsen entwickeln - gerade jetzt wo die Zinsen im Keller sind kann es praktisch nurmehr nach oben gehen, da kann es dann in 1, 2 Jahren böse Überaschungen geben, woraus wieder Punkt 3 folgt.

Ich sehe das wie Olstyle, wenn man sich einen Wagen nicht bar leisten kann sollte man eben etwas billigeres fahren bis man sich das Wunschfahrzeug leisten kann. Alles andere ist mMn nur ein großes Risiko das sich nicht lohnt.

mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da schon welche:
> 
> - Man muss die Zinsen zahlen --> ergo ist der Wagen deutlich teurer als beim Barkauf
> - Der Wagen gehört einem zwar, die Bank behält aber trotzdem den Fahrzeugschein. Daraus folgt:
> ...


 
Ich bin zwar auch nicht der große Fan von Leasing und Finanzierung. Aber die Nachteile sehe ich etwas anders.
Heutzutage zahlt man einen eff. Zinz von 0 - 3,9%. Das macht unter dem Strich nicht die Welt aus. Die Bank behält den Fahrzeugbrief als Sicherheit, stimmt. Aber wobei stört das? Wenn du irgendwelche anderen Rechnungen nicht zahlst hast du auch schnell den "Kuckuck" auf dem Kotflügel. Wie die Zinsen sich entwickeln ist egal, da bei einem Koppelvertrag dieser Art kein variabler Zinz vereinbart ist.

Wie gesagt, ich finde es auch nicht die beste Art seine Konsumgüter zu bezahlen aber bitte keine Nachteile konstruieren die nicht so ganz stimmen.


----------



## Triniter (1. November 2012)

Ich "musste" meinen Superb Combi auch noch etwas finanzieren. Ich hätte die Kohle zwar insgesamt zusammen bekommen aber dann hätte ich einen Teil davon aus einem Bausparvertrag nehmen oder eine Festgeldanlage extra kündigen müssen. Da hab ich mich dann lieber dafür entschieden den Restbetrag zu finanzieren. Das war dann auf 3 Jahre ausgelegt aber nach einem Jahr hab ich jetzt durch Sonderzahlungen eigentlich alles abbezahlt ohne dadurch irgendwie ins Schwitzen zu geraten. Das war bei mir die Grundvoraussetzung für die Finanzierung, andernfalls hätte ich es nicht gemacht und einfach länger gespart. Aber ganz klar, das sieht jeder anders und ich sehe mich hier noch relativ altmodisch.


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2012)

Ich habe meinen Passat auch finanziert. VW will derzeit für die Werkswagen 0,9%. Am Ende der 4 Jahre kostet mich mein Passat fast 500 Euro mehr als Barkauf. Wenn ich dagegen die 2,x% auf dem Tagesgeld Konto rechne habe ich am Ende noch ein Plus erreicht. Wenn mir die Karre nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr gefällt geht er zurück.

Barkauf sehe ich nicht mehr als zwingend an. Inzwischen sind die Konditionen für den Finanzkauf doch gut.Am Ende sehe ich noch als Vorteil an den Wagen nach 4 Jahren wieder abgeben zu können und mir keinen Käufer suchen zu müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2012)

Ich finds halt einfach irrsinnig nach 60 Monaten dann nochmal mehr an die Bank zu zahlen als der Wagen noch Wert ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finds halt einfach irrsinnig nach 60 Monaten dann nochmal mehr an die Bank zu zahlen als der Wagen noch Wert ist.


 
Diese ewig Laufzeiten sind der Irrsinn per se. 
Aber ich hatte meinen 5er BMW 1998 finanziert, habe das auf 12 Monate abgestottert, einen dicken Rabatt bekommen und alles war gut. Insofern würde ich es nicht pauschal verteufeln. 
Vor allen Dingen wenn man sieht wie teilweise Immobilien finanziert sind, null Eigenkapital, Laufzeiten über Jahrzehnte und als Sicherheit ein Arbeitsvertrag und ne Lebensversicherung. Da hätte ich mehr vertrauen in eine Autofinanzierung beim "Fähnchenhändler"  .


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2012)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch explizit über Ratenkauf mit Ballonrate. Bei ner überschaubaren Laufzeit und in etwas gleich großen Raten ist es natürlich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## moe (1. November 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Im Anhang finden sich ein paar nette Bilder - ich bin gespannt, was unser Tüv-Prüfer dazu sagt, bzw. weitere Meinungen sind natürlich ebenso gewünscht



Ich mag TFL überhaupt nicht, vor allem die, bei denen man die einzelnen LEDs sieht. Deine leuchten wenigstens gleichmäßig, trotzdem passen die imo nicht so richtig zur Optik deines Polos.




Riverna schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung in wie Fern das überhaupt für euch interessant ist



Ich finds immer schön zu sehen wie andere schrauben. Ich hab keine eigene Halle (brauch ich auch nicht, wobei ne zusätzliche Garage für die Motorräder nicht schlecht wär), aber zwei Kumpels von mir zusammen mit ner Hand voll anderer Leute. Da sind zwei Hebebühnen drin und Ausrüstung ist auch vorhanden. Ich schmeiß dann halt immer n Zehner inne Kasse oder auch n bisschen mehr wenns länger dauert wie bei meiner ZKD. Kommt mich immer noch wesentlich günstiger als machen lassen. Da gibts zwar keine Heizung aber immer kaltes Bier.


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2012)

Ich bin die letzten 5 Jahre auch ohne Heizung ausgekommen, ist im Winter zwar teilweise echt hart gewesen aber es ging. Ansich habe ich die Hallen auch immer nur wegen meinem roten gehabt, den ich von einer in die andere Halle gefahren habe. Dann repariere ich den Crysler, den Van und den Mazda von meinen Eltern und meiner Freundin, den ollen Opel von meinen zukünftigen Schwiegereltern usw. Sind halt im Jahr dann halt 2400Euro die ich nur für die Hallen ausgegeben habe. Zum Glück ist die neue Miete nun 50Euro niedriger und somit nur noch 1500Euro im Jahr. Trotzdem ansich ein teures Hobby, dafür das der Wagen da drin rumsteht.


----------



## Zoon (1. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht neu
> 
> Wie viel kosten die eigentlich gebraucht`?



Heir steht ein Phaeton V10 TDI für 9900 rum. Aber check vorher mal die Unterhalt und Wartungskosten  Deswegen steht auch noch die Kiste nachwievor und wirds wohl im nächsten Jahr auch noch ...


----------



## XE85 (1. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heutzutage zahlt man einen eff. Zinz von 0 - 3,9%.





riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Passat auch finanziert. VW will derzeit für die Werkswagen 0,9%.



Gut, bei diesen Konditionen, gerade die 0,9% kann ichs verstehen - diese Konditionen sind bei uns aktuell nicht zu bekommen


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finds halt einfach irrsinnig nach 60 Monaten dann nochmal mehr an die Bank zu zahlen als der Wagen noch Wert ist.


 
Ich tilge für den Clio schätzungsweise 500 € im Monat. Lieber möglichst hohe Raten, als zu lange zahlen.

Kumpel von mir machts umgekehrt. Wäre nix für mich.


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2012)

Ich habe beim Passat auch niedrige Raten. ich zahle das Geld lieber auf das Tagesgeldkonto ein. Da bleibt am Ende noch was über.


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Heir steht ein Phaeton V10 TDI für 9900 rum. Aber check vorher mal die Unterhalt und Wartungskosten  Deswegen steht auch noch die Kiste nachwievor und wirds wohl im nächsten Jahr auch noch ...


 Die liegen dann wohl eher auf Bentley Niveau 
Dann doch lieber einen Porsche :


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. November 2012)

@moe



> trotzdem passen die imo nicht so richtig zur Optik deines Polos.


Sagen wirs so die Optik vom Polo passt nicht zu den TFLs


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2012)

Wobei der V10 TDI eigentlich ein ganz guter Motor ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wobei der V10 TDI eigentlich ein ganz guter Motor ist.


 
Zumindes säuft der nicht so viel wie der W12 

Ich würde mir aber dann doch lieber den neuen CC kaufen, der sieht von vorne aus wie ein kleiner Phaeton 

Edit:

Heute mal wieder einen Idioten auf der BAB getroffen. Ich komme von hinten mit um die 200km/h an, und der zieht mit seinem A4 ( + Fahrradträger ) ca. 100m mit ungefähr 120km/h vor mir raus um einen anderen zu überholen 
Mnachmal denke ich, dass die Autofahrer den Verkehr hinter ihnen gar nicht im Auge behalten, wenn sie jemanden überholen möchten.


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zumindes säuft der nicht so viel wie der W12
> 
> Ich würde mir aber dann doch lieber den neuen CC kaufen, der sieht von vorne aus wie ein kleiner Phaeton
> 
> ...


 
der neue CC sieht echt scharf aus finde ich. Sieht mMn fast besser aus als der R36.
Wenn man die Motoren tauschen würde wäre das doch ein Traum 

Der neue A1 Sport mit über 265 PS? gefällt mir auch recht gut


----------



## der_yappi (3. November 2012)

Mehr als 200PS in der Plattform (A1 / Ibiza / Polo) ist ja fast schon ein Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel...
200km/h fühlen sich, wie soll ich sagen, seeeehr komisch an. Da haste das Gefühl gleich abzufliegen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2012)

Apropos Geschwindigkeit: Wir hatten ja neulich das Thema Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn. Ich habe gestern Abend mal ein kleines "Experiment" gemacht als ich aus Wolfsburg wiederkam. 

Strecke: Wolfsburg -> Hämlerwald (A39+A2) - Uhrzeit Start: ~22Uhr

Ich habe die MFA (Durchschnitssgeschwindigkeit) zurückgesetzt, als ich in Wolfsburg auf die A39 aufgefahren bin und habe versucht "zügig" im Rahmen der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung voranzukommen. Die Begrenzung sollte eher weniger das Problem gewesen sein, auf der A39 war nur am Kreuz Wolfsburg/Königslutter auf 120 begrenzt, auf der A2 standen zwischen Kreuz und BS-Hafen 140 auf den Tafeln, ab BS-Flughafen war "zum Abschuss freigegeben". Wenn freigegeben war bin ich links rüber und bin zügig voran ohne den Sicherheitsabstand zum Vorausfahrenden zu unterschreiten.
Fazit 1 an dieser Stelle: Es war trotz der Uhrzeit kaum möglich, längere Zeit über 170 zu fahren. Nicht anders erwartet.
Fazit 2: Nachdem ich in Hämlerwald von der A2 abgefahren bin, habe ich mir die MFA angesehen. Sie zeigte exakt 119km/h in der Option Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Und das trotz der Uhrzeit, zu der auf beiden Autobahnen weit weniger los war als Tagsüber (auf der Hinfahrt wars eh nen Sonderfall mit maximal 70-80kmh). 
Mein Fazit der Aktion: Es braucht zumindest für unsere Ecke hier kein PS-starkes Auto, da es selbst auf der Autobahn schwierig ist, davon überhaupt zu profitieren. 

So und jetzt ziehe ich mich mit Schutzhelm und ner Tüte Chips in den Schützengraben zurück .


----------



## ich558 (3. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mehr als 200PS in der Plattform (A1 / Ibiza / Polo) ist ja fast schon ein Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel...
> 200km/h fühlen sich, wie soll ich sagen, seeeehr komisch an. Da haste das Gefühl gleich abzufliegen.


 
Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung? Im Test hat der A1 Quattro ziemlich überzeugt.

@nfsgame
Kaum einer kauft ein PS starkes Auto um schnell fahren zu können. Auf die Beschleunigung kommts doch an


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung? Im Test hat der A1 Quattro ziemlich überzeugt.


 
Ich glaube yappi fährt den Ibiza .


----------



## ich558 (3. November 2012)

Der aber sicher keine 200 PS hat und wenn es so eine Version gäbe wär der sicher anders abgestimmt um auch höhe Geschwindigkeiten zu ermöglichen ohne gleich abzufliegen


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2012)

Ich glaube er fährt den Cupra . Oder den kleinen Bruder?

Und zum Thema PS: Selbst mehr Beschleunigung habe ich mir dabei gestern selten gewünscht, da man bei vorausschauender Fahrweise rechtzeitig "drauftreten" kann um Geschwindigkeit für den Überholvorgang aufzubauen, beziehungsweise vom Gas gehen kann sobald einer im Weg ist ohne im letzten Moment zu bremsen, wodurch man immer noch in nem vorteilhaften Drehzahlbereich unterwegs war . Also zumindest auffer Autobahn, erst Recht auf unseren verstopften Dingern hier inner Ecke, sind die PS ziemlich egal. Auf der Landstraße mags schon anders aussehen bezüglich der Beschleunigung.


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2012)

Chevrolet bringt einen neuen V8 Motor für die Corvette.
Mit 2 Ventilen pro Zylinder und ist damit trotzdem sparsamer als die Deutschen


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2012)

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Motor den Testzyklus fast komplett mit vier Zylindern absolviert hat.


----------



## watercooled (3. November 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> der neue CC sieht echt scharf aus finde ich. Sieht mMn fast besser aus als der R36.
> Wenn man die Motoren tauschen würde wäre das doch ein Traum
> 
> Der neue A1 Sport mit über 265 PS? gefällt mir auch recht gut



Sind mMn gleichauf  Beide geil. 

Den Motor gibt's im CC


----------



## fctriesel (4. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Motor den Testzyklus fast komplett mit vier Zylindern absolviert hat.


Auf die Testzyklen optimiert jeder Fahrzeughersteller seine Motoren, selbst mein Steinzeit-TDI von anno 96 hat in seiner Motorsteuerung eine annormale Einspritzfrühverschiebung zwischen 1600 und 2000 U/min bei Teillast. Ein Schelm der böses denkt, denn in Verbindung mit der Getriebeübersetzung kommt genau der Gewindigkeitsbereich der Verbrauchsmessung herraus.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Auf die Testzyklen optimiert jeder Fahrzeughersteller seine Motoren, selbst mein Steinzeit-TDI von anno 96 hat in seiner Motorsteuerung eine annormale Einspritzfrühverschiebung zwischen 1600 und 2000 U/min bei Teillast. Ein Schelm der böses denkt, denn in Verbindung mit der Getriebeübersetzung kommt genau der Gewindigkeitsbereich der Verbrauchsmessung herraus.


 
Was ist den der Geschwindigkeitsbereich der Verbrauchsmessung? Der Bereich der Messungen ist so groß, dass es kaum gelingen wird diesen in jedem Punkt mit 1600 - 2000 rpm zu durchfahren - was ja auch nicht zielführend wäre. Automaten ist die Gangwahl freigestellt, so dass zumindest dort sicherlich niedrigere Drehzahlen anliegen dürften in weiten Bereichen des Tests.


----------



## XE85 (4. November 2012)

Wobei die freie Gangwahl für Automaten (und somit optimieren ja auch hier die Hersteller auf den Zyklus) mMn auch nicht wirklich immer gut ist - manche Automaten sind dann, gerade im eher langsamen Stadtverkehr bei 30, 40km/h, pausenlos am rumschalten weil er krampfhaft versucht die Drehzahl niedrig zu halten - ob sinnvoll oder nicht. Gibt man nur minimal Gas, wird sofort zurückgeschlten, oft um 2 Gänge nur um sekunden später wieder hochzuschalten.

mfg


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2012)

Nur durch eine freie Gangwahl kann ein optimaler Verbrauch rauskommen und zwar nicht nur im Zyklus, sondern ganz reell im täglichen Leben. Wenn die Schaltungen gut sind, dann ists mir persönlich egal wie oft der hin- und herschaltet. Wenn die schlecht sind, dann kauf ich mir das Auto nicht!

Die Tatsache, dass dies im Zyklus den Handschaltern verwehrt bleibt verhilft übrigens dem Laien zum Eindruck, dass ein Automat ähnlich gute Verbräuche wie ein Handschalter hinbekommt.  Außerdem sind weit gespreizte 5 Ganggetriebe den 6 Gängern im Zyklus überlegen...


----------



## XE85 (4. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nur durch eine freie Gangwahl kann ein optimaler  Verbrauch rauskommen und zwar nicht nur im Zyklus, sondern ganz reell  im täglichen Leben.



Klar - was mich hier gestört hat war weniger das geschalten wurde, sondern das wie - es ging irgendwie extrem träge und das nervte einfach. Es war ein Fahrzeug mit stufenlosem Getriebe, keine Ahnung ob man da überhaupt von "schalten" reden kann. Jedenfalls änderte es pausenlos die Übersetzung und das wie erwähnt extrem träge.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn die schlecht sind, dann kauf ich mir das Auto nicht!


 
ich auch nicht, ein derartiges Stufeloses Getriebe wäre nichts was ich kaufen würde - da schalte ich vorher lieber selbst.


----------



## fctriesel (4. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist den der Geschwindigkeitsbereich der Verbrauchsmessung? Der Bereich der Messungen ist so groß, dass es kaum gelingen wird diesen in jedem Punkt mit 1600 - 2000 rpm zu durchfahren - was ja auch nicht zielführend wäre. Automaten ist die Gangwahl freigestellt, so dass zumindest dort sicherlich niedrigere Drehzahlen anliegen dürften in weiten Bereichen des Tests.


 Fahrzyklus

Bei meinem 96er wurde der Verbrauch noch nach DIN ermittelt, da gabs konstante Fahrten. Aber auch heute für den EU-Zyklus wurde da ordentlich genau für diesen Zyklus optimiert, da kannst du dir sicher sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit ist konstant.


 
Ja na klar! 

Deswegen ist ja auch der NEFZ Zyklus mit seinem Geschwindigkeitsprofil abgebildet.


----------



## fctriesel (4. November 2012)

Sei doch nicht so ungeduldig.


----------



## Klutten (4. November 2012)

Er bezieht sich ja auf den damaligen DIN-Zyklus, der dort auch aufgeführt ist.



> 1/3 simulierter Stadtverkehr bis 50 km/h
> 1/3 konstant 90 km/h Landstraße im höchsten verfügbaren Gang
> 1/3 konstant 120 km/h Autobahn im höchsten verfügbaren Gang.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2012)

Der ist aber seit bald 20 Jahren nicht mehr aktuell! Und im simulierten Stadtverkehr wird auch nicht konstant gefahren.

Ah, nach dem edit wirds klarer. Wobei auch damals schon parallel auch mit dem NEFZ Zyklus gefahren wurde. Immerhin mussten sich die Hersteller auch an die neue Anforderung herantasten.


----------



## fctriesel (4. November 2012)

Klar, der Motor ist wie gesagt Steinzeit, der DIN-Verbrauch auch. Daher wars recht einfach den Verbrauch genau daraufhin zu optimieren. Hier schön in einen Einspritzbeginnkennfeld zu sehen, die zwei Hügel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den heutigen EU-Zyklus ist das mit der damaligen Steuergerätetechnik nicht möglich, auch auch da liegen ein paar Jahre dazwischen in der sich die Mikroelektronik durchaus weiterentwickelt hat. Aber das brauch in einem Computerforum nicht erwähnen. 
Und glaube mir, die Motorelektronic erkennt ganz genau, oh, das ist ja der EU-Zyklus. 
Mit dem selben Ergebnis wie damals, vor mit dem Einspritzbeginn bei den Dieseln.


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2012)

Wie messen eigentlich die Amis den Verbrauch?


----------



## Adrenalize (4. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie messen eigentlich die Amis den Verbrauch?


Gute Frage, möglicherweise realistischer, denn in einem Artikel bei Motortalk wurde erwähnt, dass der neue Camaro in einem Verbrauchstest der Autobild recht genau die Werksangabe schaffte. rund 14L/100km 
Kraftstofftest: Das Problem mit dem Verbrauch | Auto News


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung? Im Test hat der A1 Quattro ziemlich überzeugt.



Ja. Fahre ja den Ibiza FR mit dem 150PS TSI.
Da sind >200km/h kein Problem.
Allerdings fühlt es sichs ehr komisch an.

Und den A1 quattro mit seiner 333Stück Sonderedition mit den "normalen" Straßenwagen a la FR / Cupra / Fabia RS / Polo GTI / A1 (185PS) zu vergleichen passt mMn überhaupt nicht.
Audi hat da ja fast alles umgebaut um den großen 2l TFSI UND den Allrad unterzukriegen.

Bei der ersten Generation vom 6j FR und Cupra war die Batterie noch im Motorraum.
Als sie den FR mit dem 2l TDI rausgebracht haben - wurde die Batterie vom Motorraum in den Kofferraum verlegt da sie beim TDI nicht mehr passte.
Das wurde so auf die benziner FR und Cupra übertragen.
Vorher soll er auf der Hinterachse noch leichter gewesen sein als er sich jetzt schon anfühlt.
Und bei mir sitzt die Batt auch schon samt Reserverad in der Mulde im Kofferraum 
180/185PS langt für die Kiste mMn völlig aus...


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage, möglicherweise realistischer, denn in einem Artikel bei Motortalk wurde erwähnt, dass der neue Camaro in einem Verbrauchstest der Autobild recht genau die Werksangabe schaffte. rund 14L/100km
> Kraftstofftest: Das Problem mit dem Verbrauch | Auto News


Ich würde hier die Schlussfolgerung anders herum ziehen. Hat man einen Wagen der nicht auf EU Zyklus optimiert wurde liefert dieser plötzlich realistische Angaben. 
Afaik muss ein hier verkaufter Camaro schließlich auch mit Verbrauchswerten nach unserem Standard angegeben werden.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Und den A1 quattro mit seiner 333Stück Sonderedition mit den "normalen" Straßenwagen a la FR / Cupra / Fabia RS / Polo GTI / A1 (185PS) zu vergleichen passt mMn überhaupt nicht.
> Audi hat da ja fast alles umgebaut um den großen 2l TFSI UND den Allrad unterzukriegen



In der aktuellen Autobild Sportscars ist ein Vergleich A1 quattro mit dem Clio RS Cup drinne. Keine Ahnung, was die Autobild da geritten hatte.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2012)

Zum Thema Durchschnittstempo auf der BAB:


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2012)

Du siehst auch auf dem Tacho nur die aktuelle Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2012)

Hier mal was zum schmunzeln 


Spoiler



Inzwischen gibt es ja für die meisten Autohersteller irgendein Internetforum.
Hier ein kurzer Einblick in die zuletzt besprochenen Themen:

Lamborghini Forum:
Windgeräusche bei 330 km/h, ich weiß nicht weiter!

Audi A8 Forum:
Wo kann ich meine Rolex reparieren lassen?

Fiat Forum:
Hallo? Bin ich der einzige hier?

Mercedes C-Klasse Forum:
Mein Mercedes ist Sonntag beim Brötchenholen nass geworden - Was tun?

MX-5 Forum:
So ein Hinterwäldler-Assi in einem VW Touareg ist mir übers Auto gefahren.

VW Touareg Forum:
Mir klemmt ein MX-5 unterm Chassis. Wie kriege ich den wieder raus?

Renault-Forum:
Verkaufe Monatskarte - Auto früher als erwartet aus Werkstatt zurück.

Bentley Forum:
Ich habe heute den Aschenbecher benutzt. Wie ersetze ich ihn?

Porsche-Cayenne-Forum:
Verbrauch unter 40L/100km - Motorschaden?

Smart Forum:
Motorradmotor eingebaut: Endlich mehr Leistung!

Camaro Forum:
Meine Freundin hat mit meinem Bruder und seiner Frau geschlafen.
Wie kann ich sie umbringen? Ich bin vorbestraft und gehe keinesfalls wieder zurück in den Knast!

Mustang Forum:
So ein Schwachkopf im Civic hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.

Civic Forum:
So ein Schwachkopf im Mustang hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.

Opel Forum:
Mein Corsa hat keinen Rost! EHRLICH! (Thema gelöscht von Admin).

Mazda MX-5 Forum:
Darf ich als Mann ein Frauenauto fahren?

BMW M3 Forum:
Wo zum Teufel krieg ich Golf 3-Außenspiegel her?

Viper-Forum:
Smart im Ansaugtrakt! Wie kriege ich den da wieder raus?

Ford Fiesta-Forum:
Hilfe - ich habe eine Nähmaschine unter der Haube!

Seat Marbella Forum:
Konnte heute mit einem LKW mithalten!

Honda-Forum:
Mein Integra hört bei 9000 Touren auf zu drehen - Motorschaden ?

Honda CRX Forum:
Hilfe, der Hund meines Nachbarn schläft in meinem Auspuff. Kann ich den Motor starten?

BMW 3er E36-Forum:
Wo gibst beste fett krass Döner in Stadt?

Hummer Forum:
Hab' mir heute die Stoßstange verbogen. 24 Verletzte, 10 Tote.
Muss ich den schwarzen Lack unbedingt beim Händler kaufen?? Er sitzt 25 Kilometer entfernt. Das macht 35 Euro Spritkosten!

MB 190D Forum:
Mein Käufer hat ne Rückfrage - kann jemand Kisuaheli?


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du siehst auch auf dem Tacho nur die aktuelle Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit.


 ?
Der Tacho zeigt 165 an, oder was meinst du?


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2012)

Und das ist eben nicht die Momentangeschwindigkeit sondern die aktuelle Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
Innerhalb der "Messung".


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2012)

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht, erklärs mir bitte...


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2012)

Er hat wohl die letzten drei-vier Wochen aufm Baum geschlafen und kann nicht lesen (->dein Posting). Kommt momentan immer häufiger hier vor...

!!! 





8800 GT schrieb:


> Zum Thema *Durchschnittstempo* auf der BAB:


 !!!


----------



## Zappaesk (4. November 2012)

Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bezogen auf welche Strecke? Wenn man die Bezugsstrecke kurz genug wählt kann man quasi jede Durchnitsgeschwindigkeit "erreichen". Interessant wurde so ab 100km.


----------



## totovo (4. November 2012)

Ich fahre am kommenden Wochenende von Jena nach Ilmenau ~80 km Autobahn
und versuche mal innerhalb der Verkehrsregeln so schnell zu fahren wie es geht!
mal schauen was ich schaffe, aber viel mehr als 140 im Schnitt dürften nicht drin sein!


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich versteh dein Problem nicht, erklärs mir bitte...


 Es sind beides Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten sowohl die auf dem Tacho als auch die auf dem Bordcomputer.


----------



## Mosed (4. November 2012)

naja, bei dem Tachowert von Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zu sprechen ist etwas albern. Der wird in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde berechnet.


----------



## 8800 GT (4. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es sind beides Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten sowohl die auf dem Tacho als auch die auf dem Bordcomputer.


 Öhm, der Reiserechner zeigt die DURCHSCHNITTSGeschwindigkeit über die letzten 39km an, der Tacho zeigt die Aktuelle Geschwindigkeit an. Ich versteh nicht was du willst.
Oder meinst echt, der Tacho eilt dermaßen vor?


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2012)

Der Tacho zeigt afaik keine Momentangeschwindigkeit an, sondern nur dir Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zwischen den Messpunkten an


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2012)

Und was hat das für einen Sinn das zu diskutieren, wenn die Abfragefrequenz bis zur Neubestimmung bei ~10-30Hz je nach Tacho liegt?


----------



## Whoosaa (4. November 2012)

Bin heute 750d mitgefahren. Allererste Sahne.. wie der Motor selbst bei 180 noch zieht, wie man es sonst nur von 8-Zylindern erwarten würde, ist der Hammer. 
Und das LED-Licht haut einen schier vom Hocker. Viel besser geht es eigentlich kaum, als nächste Entwicklungsstufe wird das Licht wohl um die Ecke gucken, bevor man überhaupt in die Kurve reinfährt.


----------



## XE85 (5. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ... wie der Motor selbst bei 180 noch zieht, wie  man es sonst nur von 8-Zylindern erwarten würde, ist der Hammer.



stimmt, aber es gibt auch Berichte das der unterschied des Tri Turbo zum BiTubo nicht so groß ist wie man vll. vermuten würde. Konnte selbst leider noch nicht vergleichen.

mfg


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2012)

Am Wochenende haben wir fleißíg weiter gebaut, die Halle steht nun schon recht weit. Nächstes Wochenende werden die Wände von aussen verputzt und der kleine Aufenthaltsraum wird von den Mädels eingerichtet. Heizung ist ebenfalls nun schon im Betrieb, in der Halle haben wir aktuell 15°c (bei 3 von 7 angeschlossenen Heizkörpern) und im Aufenthaltsraum sind es sogar um die 22°c. Im laufe des Monats wird dann die große Wand noch isoliert damit die wärme auch besser in der Halle bleibt, den aktuell müssen wir für die Temperatur schon ordentlich ballern und lassen die Heizung auf 66% der vollen Leistung laufen. Das wären jedoch über 1000Euro alleine an Heizkosten inkl Nebenkosten und Hallenmiete würde uns die Halle somit über 8000Euro im Jahr kosten, wenn man nun eventuelle Neuanschaffungen wie eine zweite Hebenbühne usw in Betracht zieht kann man schon von 10.000Euro im Jahr ausgehen.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es sind beides Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten sowohl die auf dem Tacho als auch die auf dem Bordcomputer.


 Oh das ist doch echt mal kleinlich.

Es geht um Durchschnittstempi auf der BAB, poste ein Bild, welches das Durchschnittstempo der letzten 39km anzeigt und du erzählst iwas vom Tacho!?


----------



## STSLeon (5. November 2012)

@Riverna: Ich kann da wirklich jetzt Autos sehen 

Krass was ihr da in einer Woche geschafft habt. Kannst ja noch einen Videorundgang einstellen, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Whoosaa (5. November 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> stimmt, aber es gibt auch Berichte das der unterschied des Tri Turbo zum BiTubo nicht so groß ist wie man vll. vermuten würde. Konnte selbst leider noch nicht vergleichen.
> 
> mfg


 
Ich kenne nur 30d und 50d, kann den 40d daher nicht beurteilen - aber was mir eben am meisten aufgefallen ist, ist der Schub bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Wenn man bei 180 beim 30d drauflatscht, passiert relativ wenig - er wird halt schneller. Beim 50d drückt es dich nochmal in den Sitz, so dermaßen schiebt es.

Unterhalb von 100 ist der Unterschied zwischen 40d und 50d nicht gravierend - Werksangabe sagt 0,5s - von 5,4 auf 4,9. Wobei es schon eine Reduktion um ca. 8% ist.


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2012)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @Riverna: Ich kann da wirklich jetzt Autos sehen
> 
> Krass was ihr da in einer Woche geschafft habt. Kannst ja noch einen Videorundgang einstellen, wenn es fertig ist


 
Wenn alles verputzt und isoliert ist, kann ich das mal machen


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein Fazit der Aktion: Es braucht zumindest für unsere Ecke hier kein PS-starkes Auto, da es selbst auf der Autobahn schwierig ist, davon überhaupt zu profitieren.


Ich hab da völlig andere Erfahrungen gemacht, was aber stark abhängig von der Strecke, der zurückzulegenden Entfernung und der Tageszeit bzw. dem Wochentag ist.
Sonntag früh bspw. kann man ganz flott vorankommen.

Für mich ist es schon entscheidend, ob ich für die Strecke Wiesbaden-Leipzig drei oder vier Stunden brauche.
Deswegen darf sich der A6 (233 PS) dann auch mal 12l/100Km Diesel gönnen. Das ist auch nicht viel teurer als die 10l Super, die mein damaliger Focus (115 PS) haben wollte.


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. November 2012)

Hab mich hier ja schon lange nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet...

Die Batterie in meinem A3 hat bei den aktuellen Temperaturen nach 10 Jahren nun entgültig ihren Dienst quittiert. Morgen kommt dann ne neue S4 rein.

@Riverna, schicke Halle! Wäre froh wir hätten so eine!

Die lange Suche nach nem Motor für den Urquattro hat nun endlich auch ein Ende!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. November 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich hab da völlig andere Erfahrungen gemacht, was aber stark abhängig von der Strecke, der zurückzulegenden Entfernung und der Tageszeit bzw. dem Wochentag ist.
> Sonntag früh bspw. kann man ganz flott vorankommen.
> 
> Für mich ist es schon entscheidend, ob ich für die Strecke Wiesbaden-Leipzig drei oder vier Stunden brauche.
> Deswegen darf sich der A6 (233 PS) dann auch mal 12l/100Km Diesel gönnen. Das ist auch nicht viel teurer als die 10l Super, die mein damaliger Focus (115 PS) haben wollte.


 
Klar kann man flott unterwegs sein, aber eben mit jedem Auto, auch mit einem 115PS Focus. Was man aber nicht kann ist auf etwas über 400km 1h rausholen, zumindest dann nicht, wenn die Intention der Fahrer die Gleiche ist - in dem Fall so schnell wie möglich ans Ziel zu kommen.

Ich kenne die Strecke nicht bzw. nicht zur Gänze, deswegen weiß ich auch nicht warum hier von google etwas über 4h Fahrtzeit veranschlagt werden. Das entspräche einem Schnitt von rd. 100km/h. 3h sind etwa 130 km/h, das ist machbar und zwar auch ohne, dass man 233PS hat...


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2012)

Und schon wieder ist der ******* Mazda von meiner Freundin kaputt. Die Karre geht mir nur noch auf den Wecker, ständig ist was dran und immer und immer wieder muss er repariert werden. Wie trichtert man einer Frau am besten ein das der Zeitpunkt für einen Verkauf schon längst überfällig ist?


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2012)

"Schatz ich hab dir ein neues Auto gekauft"


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2012)

Naja, das Auto meiner Frau ist: eine rollende Müllhalde, Kleiderschrank, Schuhschrank, Aschenbecher, Pfandflaschensammelbehälter und Altpapierlager. Wenigstens isses nicht kaputt.  Ach ja, und seit zwei Jahren nicht gewaschen!


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2012)

Ist aber immer so.

Wohnung der Frau - sauber und Ordentlich. Auto der Frau - dreckig und unordentlich.

Wohnung des Mannes - dreckig und unaufgeräumt. Auto des Mannes - sauber und Ordentlich.


----------



## STSLeon (6. November 2012)

Kann ich so nicht behaupten, mein Seat sieht wesentlich schlimmer aus als der Mini, den hauptsächlich meine Freundin benutzt. Ich kenne auch andere Frauen, bei denen das Auto wie geschleckt ist. Alles eine Frage der Prioritäten. 

@Riverna: Sag ihr der Unterboden und die Karosserie würde so vom Rost zerfressen, dass die Karre nicht mehr verkehrssicher ist. Dann bist du nur um ihre Sicherheit besorgt.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2012)

Mein Auto ist auch nie sauber. 2 x pro Jahr aussaugen reicht. Waschen auch nur im extremen Taubenschissfall. Aber viel Gerümpel hab ich nicht drinne. Nur Schuhe von meiner Frau fliegen am Boden hinter den Sitzen rum!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2012)

Ich sauge mein Auto ca. 1x im Monat, im Herbst/Winter auch öfter. Gewaschen wird es mind. alle 2 Wochen, da ein dreckiges schwarzes Auto einfach Schei** aussieht


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2012)

Kommt auch drauf an wie man sein Auto sieht.

Nutzfahrzeug oder Prestigeobjekt/Statussymbol.


----------



## moe (6. November 2012)

Meins wird einmal vorm und nachem Winter gewaschen und gesaugt. 
Dafür ist es ansonsten recht sauber. Scheiben und Armaturen putze ich regelmäßig, im Innenraum liegen nur ne Flasche Wasser und im Winter ein Besen. Im Kofferraum ein Regenschirm, ne Rolle Panzertape und ein bisschen Draht (man weiß ja nie ).

Mein Auto ist nur Fortbewegungsmittel, kein Prestigeobjekt oder dergleichen.


----------



## ich558 (6. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich sauge mein Auto ca. 1x im Monat, im Herbst/Winter auch öfter. Gewaschen wird es mind. alle 2 Wochen, da ein dreckiges schwarzes Auto einfach Schei** aussieht


 
So mach ichs auch


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an wie man sein Auto sieht.
> 
> Nutzfahrzeug oder Prestigeobjekt/Statussymbol.


 
Sehe ich anders. Meine Jeans sind auch kein Prestigeobjekt, dennoch wäre es mir peinlich in versifften, ungereinigten Sachen rumzulaufen. Insofern sehe ich den Pflegezustand des Autos/ der Wohnung/ des Outfits eher als Spiegelbild des Charakters.


----------



## moe (6. November 2012)

@Klutten: Darf ich an meinem Auto eigentlich Türeinstiegsbeleuchtung (gekoppelt an die Innenbeleuchtung) im Form von LED Strips o.ä. selber bauen und nachrüsten wenn die serienmäßig nicht vorhanden sind?


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2012)

Ich denk schon. Ist bei heutzutage ja Serie, da wird man das schon nachrüsten dürfen.


----------



## moe (6. November 2012)

Wer weiß ob Trachtenverein und TÜV das auch so sehen.
Nur weil das heute Serie ist heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich das nachrüsten darf. Und schon gar nicht wenn ich die auch noch selber baue.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2012)

Das ist ja nicht sicherheitskritisch. Sonst dürfte auch niemand das Radio wechseln etc.


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. November 2012)

Achja, hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Projekt. 2er Winterauto, letztes Jahr war er noch unter dem Motto Rust 'n Roll unterwegs, dieses Jahr im Air Force Style. Mach die Tage mal gescheite Bilder!

Die ham erstmal dumm geschaut beim TÜV als sie z.B. die MG Läufe gesehen haben die aus der Motorhaube kommen , richtig geil sind auch die Air-Force Aufkleber. Wie gesagt Bilder folgen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2012)

Bisschen Bastelbude, oder 
Zeitungen, Schleifpapier, ein Feilenheft( what  ) und Klebeband im Motorraum


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2012)

Ich finds geil!


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2012)

Ich denke mal die Bilder sind "WIP". Die Türverkleidung verspricht aber schon mal eine nette Optik.


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. November 2012)

Das sind nur die einzigen Bilder die ich zur Hand habe  Inzwischen ist die Mühle fertig. 

Achja... heute beim Batterie einbauen sämtlichen porösen Kunstoffteile der Batteriehaltung zerlegt die es gibt  Immer diese Grobmotoriker...


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2012)

moe schrieb:


> @Klutten: Darf ich an meinem Auto eigentlich Türeinstiegsbeleuchtung (gekoppelt an die Innenbeleuchtung) im Form von LED Strips o.ä. selber bauen und nachrüsten wenn die serienmäßig nicht vorhanden sind?


 
Kein Problem, sofern du ein paar Randbedingungen einhältst. Wenn du z.B. weiße Beleuchtung wählst, darf diese nur nach unten Richtung Straße abstrahlen, keinesfalls aber nach hinten oder das Leuchtmittel direkt einsehbar sein. Kann man die Beleuchtung bei geöffneter Tür von hinten direkt sehen, muss diese rot sein. Also insgesamt eine Frage des Anbringungsortes und auch Farbe / Stärke der Beleuchtung


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar kann man flott unterwegs sein, aber eben mit jedem Auto, auch mit einem 115PS Focus. Was man aber nicht kann ist auf etwas über 400km 1h rausholen, zumindest dann nicht, wenn die Intention der Fahrer die Gleiche ist - in dem Fall so schnell wie möglich ans Ziel zu kommen.
> 
> Ich kenne die Strecke nicht bzw. nicht zur Gänze, deswegen weiß ich auch nicht warum hier von google etwas über 4h Fahrtzeit veranschlagt werden. Das entspräche einem Schnitt von rd. 100km/h. 3h sind etwa 130 km/h, das ist machbar und zwar auch ohne, dass man 233PS hat...


Die von google veranschlagten 4 Stunden entsprechen schon der Realität. Auf langen Strecken hat man entsprechend viele Baustellen und damit eben auch viele Abschnitte, wo man nur 60, 80 oder 100 fahren kann.
Außerdem fahre ich ja von Wohnung zu Wohnung (also jeweils noch Stadtverkehr mit 50 Km/h) und nicht von AB-Anschluß zu AB-Anschluß.
Um dann auf 3 Stunden zu kommen, muss man auf freien Abschnitten dann eben auch mal deutlich über 200 fahren.

Das ging mit dem Focus (jedenfalls mit meinem) nicht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass bei Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 180 ein Tankstopp fällig war.

Hinzu kommt noch ein subjektiver Faktor, der mir schon in vielen Autos aufgefallen ist. Bis zu einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit fühlt man sich wohl und wenn man diesen Punkt überschreitet, läßt der Spaß nach bzw. das Fahren strengt mehr an.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Schatz ich hab dir ein neues Auto gekauft"


 
Das wäre eine Möglichkeit... aber ich gebe mein Geld lieber für meine eigenen Autos aus oder für Sinnvolle Anschaffungen. 



STSLeon schrieb:


> .
> @Riverna: Sag ihr der Unterboden und die Karosserie würde so vom Rost zerfressen, dass die Karre nicht mehr verkehrssicher ist. Dann bist du nur um ihre Sicherheit besorgt.



Problem ist das die Karre vollverzinkt ist und meine Freundin sehr gut weiß was das bedeutet. Nächster Vorschlag bitte 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finds geil!


 
Ich auch 
Bei manchen Autos kommt dieser Army Style richtig geil, dazu gehört so ein eckige Koffer wie der Golf eindeutig dazu. Bin auf die Bilder gespannt. 

Dank dem Mazda wird es nun doch ein wenig eng in der Halle... Dafür habe ich heute meine Agressionen mal freien lauf gelassen, später hangen 4 Steine in der Scheibe


----------



## computertod (6. November 2012)

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=170141194
Würde bei mir im Ort stehen


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Sag ihr das sich die Reparaturen nicht mehr lohnen, wenn das so weiter geht und sie sich besser was anderes holen sollte.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2012)

Kann man bedeutend günstiger bekommen, mein Kumpel hat für seinen R33 um einiges weniger bezahlt.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sag ihr das sich die Reparaturen nicht mehr lohnen, wenn das so weiter geht und sie sich besser was anderes holen sollte.


 
Hab ich getan... 
Es ist auch echt ein Unding... Bremsleitungen vorne hinten, 2x Servopumpe, Kühler, Fahrwerk, Bremsanlage, Scheinwerfer, 2x Kat 
Alles innerhalb von *grübel* 4 Jahren.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2012)

Dann sollte der  Mazda, Platz da machen für was anderes. 

Wer kümmert sich um die Defekte du oder die Werkstatt?
Wenn du es machst sag das du darauf kein Bock mehr hast.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2012)

Ich muss es immer machen, da die Werkstatt so teuer ist. Das ich kein Bock drauf habe, interessiert sie herzlich wenig... und bevor sie Sachen verweigert auf die SIE kein Bock hat mach ich es lieber.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Problem ist das die Karre vollverzinkt ist und meine Freundin sehr gut weiß was das bedeutet. Nächster Vorschlag bitte



Sag Ihr, der Zink ist durchgerostet!


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Problem ist das die Karre vollverzinkt ist und meine Freundin sehr gut weiß was das bedeutet. Nächster Vorschlag bitte


 
Ach das ist meiner auch und fängt trotzdem langsam an zu gammeln...


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2012)

Das ist das einzige was der Koffer nicht macht, bin ich auch ganz froh drum weil Schweißen und lackieren ist eine bescheidene Arbeit.
Die neuen Teile sind schon bestellt, mal sehen wie lange der Eimer dann diesmal fährt...


----------



## moe (7. November 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Kein Problem, sofern du ein paar Randbedingungen  einhältst. Wenn du z.B. weiße Beleuchtung wählst, darf diese nur nach  unten Richtung Straße abstrahlen, keinesfalls aber nach hinten oder das  Leuchtmittel direkt einsehbar sein. Kann man die Beleuchtung bei  geöffneter Tür von hinten direkt sehen, muss diese rot sein. Also  insgesamt eine Frage des Anbringungsortes und auch Farbe / Stärke der  Beleuchtung



Dann passts ja. Ich hab vor weiße LED Leisten wie die hier z.B.  unten an die Kunststoffverkleidung der Türen zu kleben bzw. von innen  in die Verkleidung einzulassen. Wäre dann von hinten nicht direkt  sichtbar (außer man liegt auf dem Boden). Gibts da Grenzen bzgl der  Leuchtstärke?

Weiß jemand wos LED Leisten mit rückseitig  liegenden Kabeln gibt? Die müssen nicht zwingend für 12V sein, nen  Widerstand vorschalten kann ich auch selber. 
Macht sich da warm- oder kaltweiß besser?


----------



## totovo (7. November 2012)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall kalt weiß nehmen! Solche Leisten gibt's eigentlich fast über all... Conrad, Reichelt, Polin, what ever


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2012)

moe schrieb:


> ...Gibts da Grenzen bzgl der  Leuchtstärke?


 
Ich denke nicht, aber übertreiben würde ich es auch nicht. Zu viel Licht unter der Tür sieht sicher auch nicht mehr gut aus.


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2012)

Oh fugg. Beim Parken vor der Arbeit mal wieder Felge verkratzt. So ein Scheiß. In dem Laub sieht man im Dunkeln den Randstein echt schlecht. Nächste Auto bekommt keine so extreme Rad Reifen Kombination mehr. Auch wenns gut aussieht. Ein einziges Ärgernis!


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2012)

Ich klopf da immer noch auf Holz.
Meinen beiden Felgen (Wi + So) ist in den 2,5 Jahren nix passiert.
Außer dem Nagelschaden der geflickt werden konnte.

Dafür ist mein TSI immer noch ein Ölschlucker


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2012)

Meine Felgen stehen halt extrem weit über, also das Felgenhorn. Zudem hab ich vorne 35 und hinten 30er Reifen, also extrem niedriger Querschnitt. Da kratzt jedes Steinchen am Alu. Selbst kleine Absätze, welche man seitlich anfährt, können nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit genommen werden. Sonst schlägt das Gummi durch bis auf die Felge. Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Felgen ja auch ein gutes Stückchen breiter sind, als die Pneus. Der Reifen ist dadurch "gespannt", da die Reifenflanken etwas schräg verlaufen.  Somit hat man nochmal etwas weniger Reifenhöhe.  Nächste Reifen werden wieder humaner. Sieht tierisch gut aus, ist aber stressig zu fahren.


----------



## aloha84 (8. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dafür ist mein TSI immer noch ein Ölschlucker


 
Was ist es für ein TSI und wieviel Öl braucht er?

Grüße


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> *Sieht tierisch gut aus*, ist aber stressig zu fahren.


 
sieht eher peinlich aus


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2012)

Das ist Ansichtssache.

Peinlich wirds erst dann, wenn man völlig unsouverän am Bordstein entlang schrammt.


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ist es für ein TSI und wieviel Öl braucht er?
> 
> Grüße


 
1.4TSI mit 150PS
Hatte im Frühjahr 30k Inspektion und Ölwechsel (3,5l nachgefüllt)
Vor nem Monat konnte ich den rest des 5l Kanisters nachfüllen.
Jetzt hab ich wieder nur ein Drittel auf dem Ölmessstab.
Scheint beim FR und Cupra ne Krankheit zu sein:
[Ibiza SC] Erst hoher Ölverbrauch, dann Motorproblem / Motorschaden beim TSI (Benziner) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans


----------



## totovo (8. November 2012)

OMG 

Das ist echt viel. Unser TSI braucht so gut wie nix an Öl (mal davon abgesehen dass der alle 15K zum Ölwechsel muss) wenn man da nachschaut, ist vor dem folgenden Ölwechsel noch genauso (eher etwas zu) viel Öl drin wie nach dem vorhergehenden Ölwechsel 

Das scheint einfach an dem LongLife-Service zu liegen. Die genehmigen sich dann einen extra Schluck Öl


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2012)

Meiner läuft nicht auf LL
Auch alle 15k km zum Service / Inspektion mit Ölwechsel


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> sieht eher peinlich aus


 
Sehe ich mittlerweile auch so, wobei ich früher (war da irgendwas um die 19Jahre alt) auch so rumgekurvt bin. Fährt sich kacke, sieht kacke aus und man macht sich nur die Felgen und die Fahrdynamic kaputt. Aber die ganze Karre war einfach nur eine Kasperbude, damals war ich jedoch stolz wie bolle.


----------



## Falk (8. November 2012)

Meiner hat seit dem letzten Ölwechsel im Januar ca. 1/4 des Bereichs am Peilstab verbraucht. Werde jetzt am WE mal etwas nachfüllen, und im Januar wird dann eh komplett gewechselt (5,5L, da behält man immer einen halben als Reserve).


----------



## 1821984 (8. November 2012)

Wasn Ölproblem. Wenn man sich den gelinken Seatthread mal bischen durch liest wird einem schlecht. Und ich hab damals schon gesagt "ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die vernünftig laufen mit ihren 1,4l Hubraum und knapp 180+PS".

Da lobe ich mir meinen alten 1,8T. Der brauch nur minimal Öl, ich denke so auf 10.000km vielleicht 0,5l. Und der wird nicht nur spazieren gefahren. Und der hat schon 140.000km auf dem Tacho.

Leider bestätigt mich ein Thread wie dieser wieder aufs neue von der Qualität von VW. 
Und ich ärger mich schon über ne defekte Glühkerze bei meinem Diesel die stolze 30€ kostet.


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2012)

Wie geht so eine denn kaputt?! Noch nie passiert


----------



## aloha84 (8. November 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wasn Ölproblem. Wenn man sich den gelinken Seatthread mal bischen durch liest wird einem schlecht. Und ich hab damals schon gesagt "ich bin mal gespannt wie lange die vernünftig laufen mit ihren 1,4l Hubraum und knapp 180+PS".
> 
> Da lobe ich mir meinen alten 1,8T. Der brauch nur minimal Öl, ich denke so auf 10.000km vielleicht 0,5l. Und der wird nicht nur spazieren gefahren. Und der hat schon 140.000km auf dem Tacho.
> 
> ...



Naja kommt immer drauf an.
Mein Bruder hatte früher nen 4er Golf 2,0 (115PS), 60000 km runter.
Was soll man sagen LL-Öl anfangs drauf, Ölverbrauch 1 Liter auf 2000km. Darauf hat VW gesagt das wäre vollkommen im Rahmen.
Daraufhin normales 10w40 draufgekippt.....Ölverbrauch "nur" 1 Liter auf 4000km. Also eine Besserung.....aber mehr auch nicht.
Auto wurde abgestoßen.
 Mal zum Vergleich ich fahre momentan Astra (Bj2001) 1,8 (125PS), der hat bis 180.000 km --> knapp einen Liter auf 15000km gebraucht.
Das hat sich mittlerweile erhöht. Der wagen hat jetzt 216.000 km runter und braucht knapp 0,3 Liter auf 1000km.
Aber bei dem Alter/Laufleistung gönne ich ihm das.
Was ich bei den kleinen TSi eher als Hauptfehlerquelle ausmache, sind die Turbolader.
Mein Vater bekam seinen Austauschlader nach 18.000km......naja noch hält er, mal sehen wie lange!?


----------



## totovo (8. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Meiner läuft nicht auf LL
> Auch alle 15k km zum Service / Inspektion mit Ölwechsel



OMG, das ist wirklich extrem viel. Weder der Golf Bluemotion mit LL noch der Passat mit LL den wir vorher hatten, hat so viel Öl gebraucht. Da kommt man mit einem 5L Kanister auf 30000km gut hin!
also für beide zusammen^^


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2012)

Und es ist meinem Motor egal welches Öl ich im gebe.
ER hatte den Verbrauch mit dem Castrol EDGE 5w30 und auch jetzt mit dem Mobil1 5w30
Einige im Seat-Forum sind auf ?w40 Mobil1 Öl umgestiegen und hatten danach weniger bzw kaum Verbrauch mehr.
Werde ich bei der nächsten Inspektion auch so machen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2012)

Hmm, ich hab neulich 400ml nachkippen müssen ~6500km nach dem Ölwechsel. Fahre 5W40. Macht die "Art" des Fahrens eigentlich was am Ölverbrauch? Also ob man nun eher gemächlich über Land tuckert oder viel Autobahn fährt? Weil letzteres war bei mir über die 6500km der Fall.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. November 2012)

So, damits wieder normal wird. 

Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf IV - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## JC88 (8. November 2012)

Da ist aber noch ne Menge sparpotential drin, wenn ich mir meinen Verbrauch so ansehe

Spritmonitor


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2012)

Ich muss demnächst den großen Service machen lassen. Das wird wieder teuer


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> So, damits wieder normal wird.
> 
> Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf IV - Spritmonitor.de


 
10l? Pedal meets metal ?

Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf 4 - Spritmonitor.de (auch wenn ich da irgendwo nen Wurm drinne hab)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. November 2012)

Hm, heute mal Autobahn gefahren...
Muss sagen, das macht mit dem Golf (6) GTD richtig Spaß...
War überrascht, wieviel da noch rauskam als ich bei 140 nochmal aufs Gas gelatscht bin 
(Bei 180 hab ich aber Schluss gemacht, mehr muss für die erste Autobahnfahrt nicht sein...)
MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Hm, heute mal Autobahn gefahren...
> Muss sagen, das macht mit dem Golf (6) GTD richtig Spaß...
> War überrascht, wieviel da noch rauskam als ich bei 140 nochmal aufs Gas gelatscht bin


 
Das Problem ist, dass man sich an alles gewönnen kann und dann ein wenig abstumpft.
Hatte es heute Morgen relativ eilig und bin den kompletten Weg (BAB Anteil) mit Tacho 250 bis 270 gefahren. Fühlte sich aber relativ unspektakulär an  .


----------



## ich558 (8. November 2012)

Da der S5 bei 250 abgeregelt ist bedeutet das erst bei Tacho 270 hat man reale 250?


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2012)

Sind S Modelle nicht bei 270 abgeriegelt und RS Modelle bei 300?


----------



## ich558 (8. November 2012)

Nur gegen Aufpreis dürfen S Modell 270 laufen


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2012)

Vielleicht hat er den ja gezahlt, oder für n zehner in die kaffekasse rausmachen lassen


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nur gegen Aufpreis dürfen S Modell 270 laufen


 
Schön wärs.
Aber wie hat die AMS so schön vor ein paar Monaten geschrieben:" Audi sieht es mit der Selbstbeschränkung nicht so eng"  .
Bei Tacho 270 sind es echte ~ 260 km/h. Insofern reicht es um die meisten "Vertreter TDi's" abzuschütteln  .


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2012)

Willst die abriegelung nicht rausmachen?


----------



## roadgecko (8. November 2012)

Ich denke mal diese "250 km/h" Reglung ist etwas veraltet und dient heute nurnoch dazu extra Kasse zu machen.

Man muss also dafür bezahlen das der Wagen das leisten darf was er überhaupt kann


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2012)

Geh zum Freundlichen um die Ecke, kostet ja nichts


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich denke mal diese "250 km/h" Reglung ist etwas veraltet und dient heute nurnoch dazu extra Kasse zu machen.



Dann musst du dir einen Porsche kaufen, da musst du nicht extra zahlen


----------



## Jolly91 (8. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 10l? Pedal meets metal ?
> 
> Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf 4 - Spritmonitor.de (auch wenn ich da irgendwo nen Wurm drinne hab)


 
Das Gefühl im rechten Fuß. 

Soviel brauchte der noch nie.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Willst die abriegelung nicht rausmachen?


 
Nein. Der Wagen ist für mich schon mental abgeschrieben. Am Dienstag werde ich mit meinem Händler nochmal über den A7 verhandeln und dann war's das mit dem S5.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nein. Der Wagen ist für mich schon mental abgeschrieben. Am Dienstag werde ich mit meinem Händler nochmal über den A7 verhandeln und dann war's das mit dem S5.


 Ernsthaft jetzt?


----------



## ich558 (8. November 2012)

Ja der ist nämlich viiel günstiger als der S5


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2012)

Vo rallem ist der geschlossen. Sowas hat man doch maximal als Winterauto .


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ja der ist nämlich viiel günstiger als der S5


 
Genau, mit einem LP von rund 85.000,00 Euro  .


----------



## 1821984 (8. November 2012)

@ITp..

Wer verbrennt bei euch eigentlich das Geld? Du oder dein Händler der dir immer die guten Nachlässe gibt. Das bei solchen Autos meistens viel Spielraum ist ist klar aber was du manchmal so schreibst, also du must mit deinem Verkäufer ja schon recht dicke sein oder 

Wenn ich mal fragen darf, wie viel im Jahr kostet dich der spass Auto so im Schnitt. Wenn ich das immer so lese denke ich das doch bestimmt locker 20-30t€ im Jahr für die ollen Blechbüchsen ausgegeben werden (reiner Verlust).
Oder wie hoch wird ungefähr die differenz beim S5 vom Kaufpreis zum Verkaufspreis sein?



watercooled schrieb:


> Wie geht so eine denn kaputt?! Noch nie passiert



Eine Glühkerze ist heute nicht mehr nur für den Vorglühvorgang beim kalten Motorstart zuständig. Es wird ständig immer zwischengeglüht damit bestimmte Abgaswerte erreicht werden (in der kalten Jahreszeit wohl mehr als im Sommer). Wenn der Zylinder nicht richtig zünden kann weil keine richtige Temperatur drin ist (im Verhältniss zu den anderen Zylindern) hat man eine unsaubere Verbrennung bzw. Leistungsverlust. Da ein Diesel ja relativ viel Kompression aufbaut, freuen sich die Kolben über jeden nicht ordnungsgemäßen Verbrennungsvorgang. Löcher in den Kolben beim Diesel sehen sehr interessant aus.
Oder er ist stark am rußen, was den DPF zusetzt oder ggf. weitere Anbauteile in mitleidenschaft zieht. 

Hauptgrund war hier das Kaltstartverhalten wo dann halt die Lampe angegangen ist, welche nach ca. 2-3min. wieder aus war. Laptop ran und gewusst was los ist. Eben ausgetauscht, den 30€ Artikel und wieder beruhigt weiter fahren.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nein. Der Wagen ist für mich schon mental abgeschrieben. Am Dienstag werde ich mit meinem Händler nochmal über den A7 verhandeln und dann war's das mit dem S5.


 
Nicht im Ernst jetzt, oder? 
Wenigstens BiTDI?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2012)

Ich glaube ich verbrenne eher das Geld. Interessiert mich aber nicht so sehr, da ich eher Autofreak bin, als an der Kohle interessiert .

Ist übrigens ein normaler V6 TDi. Es ist eher die Ausstattung die mich interessiert (HUD, Voll-LED Scheinwerfer, etc...).


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2012)

Wenn man eine Limousine mit Ausstattung nach allen Regeln der Kunst möchte ist eigentlich die Mercedes S-Klasse die obligatorische Wahl.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2012)

Die S-Klasse entspricht in vielen Punkten nicht dem was mir gefällt, sei es der abartige Tacho, der Wählhebel der Automatik am Lenkrad, die Wandlerautomatik, das träge Fahrverhalten, .... .

Ist nicht meine Welt.


----------



## totovo (9. November 2012)

@ IT schenkst du mir deinen S5? 

Aber mal ernsthaft, hätte ich Geld, würde ich mir auch des Öfteren ein neues Auto kaufen... Ich liebe Autos


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> @ IT schenkst du mir deinen S5?


 
Ähh ne .
Den willst du garnicht, der ist mehr in der Werkstatt als bei mir zuhause  .


----------



## ich558 (9. November 2012)

Was wieso den das?

BTW der S5 ist ein schönes Auto aber der A7 gefällt mir noch besser. Ich würde sogar behaupten er ist der schönste Wagen von Audi (in Sline, LED und schönen Felgen natürlich)


----------



## totovo (9. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ähh ne .
> Den willst du garnicht, der ist mehr in der Werkstatt als bei mir zuhause  .



Schade, hätte ja klappen können 

Aber wieso ist der so oft in der Werkstatt? Was machst du mit dem armen Auto?


----------



## Fexzz (9. November 2012)

Morgen mit meinem 316i E36 in die Werkstatt. Hab hier ja vor 'ner Weile schonmal nachgefragt, wegen nem Poltern an der Hinterachse. Kumpel hat mal kurz Probefahrt gemacht und vemrutlich ist es eins der folgenden Sachen:

Entweder die Längslenkerlager, die Domlager oder das Lager der Achsaufhängung. Ich hoffe mal, es ist das günstigste davon  (Was auch immer das ist!)


----------



## Adrenalize (9. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man eine *Limousine* mit Ausstattung nach allen Regeln der Kunst möchte ist eigentlich die Mercedes S-Klasse die obligatorische Wahl.


Was ist mit dem 6er GranCoupe? 
Ok, ist ein Coupe, irgendwie... 

Aber allerlei Spielereien und LED-Scheinwerfer hat der auch.


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2012)

Mein Favorit wäre ja gerade der M550d. Aber etwas teuer....
Ansonsten der Passat CC.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Aber wieso ist der so oft in der Werkstatt? Was machst du mit dem armen Auto?


 
Erst war eine Verkleidung ab Werk beschädigt, das benötigte 2 Termine, dann das Anklappen des Fahreraussenspiegels und nun wird zum 3. Mal das Verdeck versucht dicht zu bekommen. Jetzt habe ich auch keinen Bock mehr  .


----------



## aloha84 (9. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erst war eine Verkleidung ab Werk beschädigt, das benötigte 2 Termine, dann das Anklappen des Fahreraussenspiegels und nun wird zum 3. Mal das Verdeck versucht dicht zu bekommen. Jetzt habe ich auch keinen Bock mehr  .


 
Spricht jetzt nicht so für "premium".


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. November 2012)

Das ist echt ärgerlich @ITP. Naja bei unserem letzten Audi haben sich auch immer mal wieder kleinere Fehler eingeschlichen. Ab 60k km kamen dann die größeren Macken: Luftfederung hat bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht richtig geregelt, die el. Heckklappe hat bei höheren Temperaturen nicht mehr funktioniert. Naja dann haben wir ihn verkauft - wobei das bei gerade mal 60k km eigentlich nicht sein dürfte.


----------



## JC88 (9. November 2012)

Vor allem nicht bei dem Image und dem Preis...


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. November 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Vor allem nicht bei dem Image und dem Preis...


 
Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nicht viel zu tun. Alles Technische ist Top, nur die "Kleinigkeiten" und vor allem die Leistung der Endkontrolle in der Werkstatt enttäuschen mich  .


----------



## JC88 (9. November 2012)

Wieso sollte das Image eines hochwertigen Premiumwagens nichts mit dem Preis zutun haben?
Einen Porsche oder Ferrari kann man sicherlich auch günstiger Herstellen, bzw. die Gewinnspanne verkleinern, das tun die Hersteller aber nicht weil die Fahrzeuge halt "Exklusiv" bleiben sollen. Genauso ist es bei Audi


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2012)

Die Herstellkosten z.B. eines Audi, BMW, Daimler, VW oder Mini unterscheiden sich sicherlich nur marginal von denen eines jeweils vergleichbaren Fiats. Die Preisdifferenz kommt einzig und allein aus der Imagezulage.


----------



## JC88 (9. November 2012)

Ganz so verallgemeinert würde ich das nicht sagen. Aber im differenzierteren Sinne, ja, genau das!


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2012)

@Hirschi: Heckklappen und niedrige Temperatur ist auch immer ein schönes Thema bei VW  
Bei der neuen Baureihe wird die Klappe ja durch das VW Logo geöffnet, das ist endlich mal ein gutes Konzept!
Früher gabs ja diese kleine Mulde über dem Nummernschild in die man reingreifen musste.
Im Winter, ab -10C ist das Ding immer eingefroren und man bekam den Kofferraum nicht mehr auf  
Und wenn man mal das Glück hatte ihn aufzubekommem ging er nichtmehr zu,
 weil die Elektronik nicht registriert hatte das die Hand schon aus der Mulde war  

Richtiger Müll den die da Fabriziert haben


----------



## >ExX< (9. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> @Hirschi: Heckklappen und niedrige Temperatur ist auch immer ein schönes Thema bei VW
> Bei der neuen Baureihe wird die Klappe ja durch das VW Logo geöffnet, das ist endlich mal ein gutes Konzept!
> Früher gabs ja diese kleine Mulde über dem Nummernschild in die man reingreifen musste.
> Im Winter, ab -10C ist das Ding immer eingefroren und man bekam den Kofferraum nicht mehr auf
> ...


 Meinst du die gute griffmulde wie sie beim golf 4 vorkommt?

Hatte auch schon 2 mal probleme das ding aufzubekommen, aber lag eigentlich nicht direkt an zu niedrigen temperaturen


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2012)

Genau die. Bei unserm Passat ist das die selbe, nur mit weicherem Plastik. 
Und das friert immer zu nem Block zusammen


----------



## Rollora (9. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Herstellkosten z.B. eines Audi, BMW, Daimler, VW oder Mini unterscheiden sich sicherlich nur marginal von denen eines jeweils vergleichbaren Fiats. Die Preisdifferenz kommt einzig und allein aus der Imagezulage.


LOL
Nein der Unterschied bei Fahrcomfort, Qualität und Sicherheit ist riesig.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Herstellkosten z.B. eines Audi, BMW, Daimler, VW oder Mini unterscheiden sich sicherlich nur marginal von denen eines jeweils vergleichbaren Fiats. Die Preisdifferenz kommt einzig und allein aus der Imagezulage.


 Das denke ich nicht. zumal sind die Materialien meist hochwertiger, ergo teurer, zudem muss man ja auch die ganzen entwicklungskosten sehen, welche bei einem Fiat bestimmt bei weitem nicht so hoch ausfallen.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Herstellkosten z.B. eines Audi, BMW, Daimler, VW oder Mini unterscheiden sich sicherlich nur marginal von denen eines jeweils vergleichbaren Fiats. Die Preisdifferenz kommt einzig und allein aus der Imagezulage.



YMMD.


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2012)

Aber sowas von


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. zumal sind die Materialien meist hochwertiger, ergo teurer, zudem muss man ja auch die ganzen entwicklungskosten sehen, welche bei einem Fiat bestimmt bei weitem nicht so hoch ausfallen.


 
Naja, das halte ich bei weitem für etwas übertrieben. Das Zeug was bei den Premiumherstellern verbaut wird ist größtenteils sehr ähnlich und z.T. sogar hochwertiger als bei den sog. Premiumherstellern - dafür könnte ich Beispiele aufzählen. Es wird nur besser verkauft und die Leute glauben das dann auch noch.

Und was die Materialien angeht, so darf man nicht überbewerten, was genarbter Kunstoff ggü. Hartplastik mehr kostet. 

Na gut, dann lass doch einen Mini 10% teurer sein in der Herstellung wie ein Corsa oder ein Fiesta, meinetwegen! Aber der Aufpreis, den man für den Mini zahlen muss übersteigt das bei weitem! Das ist der reine Imageaufschlag, wenn dass selbe Auto vorne ne Pflaume oder nen Blitz drauf hätte, dann müsste es wesentlich billiger sein.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> @Hirschi: Heckklappen und niedrige Temperatur ist auch immer ein schönes Thema bei VW ...


 
Ne, die niedrigen Temperaturen waren auf die dann nicht funktionierende Luftfederung bezogen. Bei höheren Temperaturen im Sommer hat sich die el. Heckklappe via Fernbedienung nicht mehr öffnen lassen. 
Ohne Fernbedienung wurde die Klappe eigentlich nie geöffnet.


----------



## Zoon (9. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na gut, dann lass doch einen Mini 10% teurer sein in der Herstellung wie ein Corsa oder ein Fiesta, meinetwegen! Aber der Aufpreis, den man für den Mini zahlen muss übersteigt das bei weitem! Das ist der reine Imageaufschlag, wenn dass selbe Auto vorne ne Pflaume oder nen Blitz drauf hätte, dann müsste es wesentlich billiger sein.



Fahr mal nen Mini dann nen Corsa dann merkst den Unterschied, vorallem Fahrwerkstechnisch. Und weiter den 1.6 turbo beim Mini vs. die Steinzeitmotoren bei Opel (OPC Nürburgring edition mal ausgenommen, der spielt aber so gut wie keine Rolle markttechnisch)

(Nein bin kein Mini Fan)
 (Nein auch kein Opelhasser aber Triebwerkstechnisch noch von Vorgestern, fangen nächstes Jahr da an wo andere schon 10 Jahre voraus sind)


----------



## ich558 (9. November 2012)

Abgesehen davon sehen die Autos auch anders aus und da zahlt man dann gerne mehr für ein atraktivieres Design als für so eine hässliche Belchdose.


----------



## roadgecko (9. November 2012)

Ich kenne nur die Opel Sauger aber da kommt mir der 1.8er aus meinem Focus 10x besser vor als der 1.6 im Astra bei selber Nennleistung. Liegt wohl auch daran das der kleine die Leistung aus mehr Drehzahl holen muss. Und die Gasannahme mit dem E-Gas ist auch bescheiden obwohl das Auto 6-7 Jahre neuer ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Fahr mal nen Mini dann nen Corsa dann merkst den Unterschied, vorallem Fahrwerkstechnisch. Und weiter den 1.6 turbo beim Mini vs. die Steinzeitmotoren bei Opel (OPC Nürburgring edition mal ausgenommen, der spielt aber so gut wie keine Rolle markttechnisch)
> 
> (Nein bin kein Mini Fan)
> (Nein auch kein Opelhasser aber Triebwerkstechnisch noch von Vorgestern, fangen nächstes Jahr da an wo andere schon 10 Jahre voraus sind)


 
Ich kenne sowohl den Mini (beruflich) und den Corsa (privat) sehr gut und bin auf beiden Autos schon zig tausend km gefahren. Den Mini z.b. auch schon auf dem Salzburgring (Coupe JCW). 

Die aktuellen Minimotoren (vor allem die Sauger) sind auch nicht gerade State of the Art, der Turbo mal ausgenommen (das wäre dann aber schon der, den man mit der opc Version vergleichen müsste) der ist zwar auch nicht perfekt, aber er macht Spaß, da war aber z.B. die letzte Generation furchtbar. Die Diesel sehe ich definitiv auf Augenhöhe! Das wird sich sicherlich ändern, wenn nächstes Jahr die neue Motorenfamilie bei BMW kommt und Opel wird auch nach und nach die zugegeben alten Motoren ersetzen. Selbst wenn man die Motoren des Minis bevorzugt (ich kann das bei den Benzinern auch nachvollziehen), so ist das Ganze dann 6-7k€ Aufpreis wert? Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es sich bei beiden um Hausfrauenautos handelt und da ist der Motor nicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium!

Rein fahrwerkstechnisch sind die Minis in erster Linie sportlicher ausgelegt - das ist jetzt aber erst mal kein Qualitätsurteil sondern Geschmackssache. Mit Sportfahrwerk und entsprechender Bereifung ist aber der Corsa auch nicht so schlecht unterwegs. Der Corsa hat ganz nebenbei ne wesentlich bessere Langstreckentauglichkeit. Da muss man eben entscheiden was einem wichtiger ist - Sport oder Komfort.

Rein vom Interieur her finde ich persönlich den Mini katastrophal, dieses anders sein wollen um jeden (nicht zuletzt der Funktionalität) Preis und dieses "stylish" - kitschige Design finde ich albern. Da ist jetzt auch nix was besser ist, es ist halt anders.

Zu guter Letzt sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Corsa eine Fahrzeugklasse weiter oben angesiedelt ist - platzmäßig!

Wenn ich jetzt noch erwähne, dass ich in 250tkm Corsa (3 Fahrzeuge) noch nie eine Panne hatte, mit dem Mini bei vlt. 10tkm schon 5 mal stehen geblieben bin wirds zugegeben unfair...



ich558 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sehen die Autos auch anders aus und da zahlt man dann gerne mehr für ein atraktivieres Design als für so eine hässliche Belchdose.



Das ist nunmal Geschmacksache. Mini wird halt geschickter vermarktet.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2012)

Meine Schwägerin hatte nen Mini. Das Ding war grausig. Ständig kaputt, schweineteuer zu reparieren und übelst verarbeitet. So teuer wie das Ding war, nene.  Ach, und Rost gabs auch.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Ich denke nicht das die Minis, zumindest ab  dem Cooper Hausfrauenautos sind.
Da unterschätzt du den Kult der um Mini gemacht wird massiv.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2012)

Der Kult des Minis als Hausfrauenauto? 

Es ist eher andersrum, es wird ein Kult drum gemacht was für ein exklusiver und sportlicher Flitzer das ist. Wenn man sich dann umsieht wer sowas fährt, dann sitzen praktisch immer Frauen drin. Da wirkt der Kult und das haben-wollen-Gefühl.

Nimm mal den Countryman als Beispiel. Ich kenne keinen Mann dem der gefällt. Wenn man aber damit unterwegs ist, wird man von zig Frauen angesprochen (wer Frauen kennen lernen will, für den sei dieses Auto empfohlen - ohne Scheiß!) was denn das für ein tolles Auto sei... Also wenn der Mini mit seinen Ablegern keine Frauenauto sind, dann gibt es sowas wie Frauenautos gar nicht!


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Es geht um die Zeit wo Mini nicht BMW gehört hat 
Rallye Monte Carlo Gewinner, das Fahrverhalten was ihm nachgesagt wrid und so weiter, das hat auch auf die BMW Minis abgefärbt.

Alles was kein Cooper (S) ist ist ja auch ein Frauenauto, ich aber noch keine in einem JCW gesehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es geht um die Zeit wo Mini nicht BMW gehört hat
> Rallye Monte Carlo Gewinner, das Fahrverhalten was ihm nachgesagt wrid und so weiter, das hat auch auf die BMW Minis abgefärbt.



95% aller Mini Fahrer wissen nicht, das der mal die Monte gewonnen hat! Mit erfolgen aus dem letzten Jahrtausend kann man keine jungen Fahrer(innen) beeindrucken und locken. Motorsport wird für solche Massenautos ohnehin nur von einer sehr schmalen Schicht als Ansporn zum kauf gesehen. 

Abgesehen davon hat der damalige Mini nix mit den heutigen Modellen zu tun!



turbosnake schrieb:


> Alles was kein Cooper (S) ist ist ja auch ein Frauenauto, ich aber noch keine in einem JCW gesehen.



Generell fahren ja ohnehin auch extrem wenige JCW rum (auch bei anderen Marken gibts die "Supersport" Variante nicht an jeder Ecke zu sehen), aber die "normalen" Cooper S sieht man schon sehr oft in Frauenhand. Alleine bei mir hier auf dem Dorf 2x!


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Sicher, aber es ist ein Kultauto (auch wenn sie nicht wissen warum), das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man sich an alles gewönnen kann und dann ein wenig abstumpft.
> Hatte es heute Morgen relativ eilig und bin den kompletten Weg (BAB Anteil) mit Tacho 250 bis 270 gefahren. Fühlte sich aber relativ unspektakulär an  .


Ist richtig, war schon sehr verwundert, wie "langsam" 120 km/h sind, noch krasser war es dann, als ich von der Fahrschule zur Bushaltestelle gelaufen bin und das dann mal schnell im Kopf gerechnet hab...
MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sicher, aber es ist ein Kultauto (auch wenn sie nicht wissen warum), das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.


 
Meine Rede, genau deswegen kann man den so teuer verkaufen, nicht weil er besser wäre als alternative Autos!


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Was hältst du dann vom Opel Adam?


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2012)

K.A. ich habe den noch nicht wirklich angesehen. Auf den ersten Blick zielt das Ding schon auch auf die Mini Zielgruppe ohne ausgelutschte Retro anleihen machen zu müssen / können. Die Frage ist ob Opel vom Image her so ein Auto verkaufen kann. Mutig ist das schon, wobei ich sicher bin, das das Ding unterm Strich ein gutes Auto sein wird.

Problematisch können die Motoren werden, die sollte Opel jetzt aber Pronto durch modernere aufgeladene ersetzen. Diesel gibts auch keinen... mal sehen ob Motoren in der Zielgruppe überhaupt wichtig ist?! keine Ahnung.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Diesel hat in PKWs imho nichts verloren, in der Stadt wird das mit dem DPF auch eher schlecht gehen, die Kleinwagen brauch es die nicht und die Entwicklung nur für Europa loht nicht siehe Nissan Micra. 
  Und Turbos sind wohl auch nicht nötig, man schaue sich mal den neuen Corvette Motor an.
Klar viel Hubraum, aber sparsamer als ein "Vorsprung durch Technik" Audi.
Wäre geil wenn der im Adam wäre.
Hinten und nicht vorne logischerweise, so ala Peugeot 205 Turbo 16.

Aber man muss halt das bauen was der Markt verlangt.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2012)

Kollege von mir ist vom Adam auch begeistert. Mir gefällt er auch recht gut. Muss ich zugeben. Zumal es bis dato von Opel noch kein Auto gab, dass mir auch nur im Ansatz gefallen hätte. Das Design is auf Jeden 10x besser als dieses unsägliche Lahmarschdesign vom Up!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2012)

Uuuii 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4s2vfsfeJUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sogar mit allrad und dog getriebe.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2012)

Für mich zerstört das unsymetrisch Heck leider recht viel.


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2012)

Jaja die Jungs von Turbogockel sind schon legendär! 
Hätte ich die Kohle würde ich da meinen R32 hinbringen und auf R36 samt Turbo umbauen lassen  

Falls ich denn einen R32 hätte


----------



## Zappaesk (10. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Diesel hat in PKWs imho nichts verloren, in der Stadt wird das mit dem DPF auch eher schlecht gehen, die Kleinwagen brauch es die nicht und die Entwicklung nur für Europa loht nicht siehe Nissan Micra.



Wieso hat Diesel im Auto nix verloren? Oder in nem Kleinwagen? Das ist doch Quatsch und lediglich eine Frage des Einsatzzweckes. Als reines Stadtauto mag ja sein, dass ein Diesel nicht zwingend Sinn macht. Aber Kleinwagen werden oft und viel als Pendlerfahrzeug benutzt und da ist je nach Fahrstrecke ein Diesel wirtschaftlich sehr interessant. Zudem war es lange Zeit die einzige Möglichkeit in einem normalen Auto in den Genuss eines Turboladers mit all seinen Vorzügen zu kommen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und Turbos sind wohl auch nicht nötig, man schaue sich mal den neuen Corvette Motor an.
> Klar viel Hubraum, aber sparsamer als ein "Vorsprung durch Technik" Audi.



Das habe ich schon gelesen, wenn man dann aber ne Vette fährt säuft die trotzdem wie ein Loch... Von der Verarbeitung der Klapperkiste will ich mal gar nicht reden!



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wäre geil wenn der im Adam wäre.
> Hinten und nicht vorne logischerweise, so ala Peugeot 205 Turbo 16.



Für soviel Schmackes ist der Radstand vom Adam vermutlich zu kurz, das dürfte sehr schwer zu beherrschen sein und vermutlich normale fahrer weit(!) überfordern. Allein schon kontrolliert zu driften dürfte bei so nem Autole sauschwer sein, vom Abfangen in einer echten Gefahrensituation auf die man nicht eingestellt ist mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. November 2012)

> Das habe ich schon gelesen, wenn man dann aber ne Vette fährt säuft die  trotzdem wie ein Loch... Von der Verarbeitung der Klapperkiste will ich  mal gar nicht reden!


Grundsätzlich kommt es darauf an WIE man ein Corvette fährt. Voll gas auf AB....mit knapp 300km/h --> ja klar da nimmt sie sich einen tiefen schluck!
Aber 6. Gang bei 160km/h mit 2000-2500 (je nach Getriebeübersetzung) Umdrehungen dahinzugleiten, da ist man nunmal deutlich sparsamer als Ihre Mitbewerber. (Lamborghini, Porsche, Ferrari)
Das eine Corvette schlecht verarbeitet ist, stimmt so ebenfalls nicht. 
C6 (standart) --> hässliche Kunstoffe, ja.......aber "da scheppert nix".
Wer es schöner haben will muss halt Grand Sport, Z06 oder ZR1 fahren......bei denen ist 95% des Cockpits mit Leder bespannt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. November 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber 6. Gang bei 160km/h mit 2000-2500 (je nach Getriebeübersetzung) Umdrehungen dahinzugleiten, da ist man nunmal deutlich sparsamer als Ihre Mitbewerber. (Lamborghini, Porsche, Ferrari)


 
Besonders niedertourig ist das für die Leistungsklasse aber nicht. Und wenn du mit einem vergleichbaren Porsche so langsam fährst ist, hat er ein deutlich größeres Sparpotential.

Zur Innenraumverarbeitung braucht man im Grunde nichts sagen. Der ist immer hässlich egal mit was du das Bauerndesign überspannst.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2012)

Warum Diesel vo rallem in Kleinstwagen uninteressant sind:
1) Sie auf Euro 6 zu bringen wird teuer
2)Der DPF setzt sich in der Stadt wahrscheinlich zu
3)Außerhalb Europas spielt Diesel, da er nicht subventioniert wird eine deutlich kleine Rolle. Deswegen gibt es in nicht europäischen zT keinen
 Was will man bei 4,1l Benzin im Normverbrauch mit einem Diesel? (Nissan Micra)
  Außer gibt es auch noch Gas.


----------



## sycron17 (10. November 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> für knappe 3000 sollte das auch drin sein



Für paar 100er hast du auch tegra mit einen HTC One X  hat navi und alles hehe


----------



## JC88 (10. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zur Innenraumverarbeitung braucht man im Grunde nichts sagen. Der ist immer hässlich egal mit was du das Bauerndesign überspannst.



Alles Geschmackssache und daher nicht Diskussionswürdig...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Besonders niedertourig ist das für die Leistungsklasse aber nicht. Und wenn du mit einem vergleichbaren Porsche so langsam fährst ist, hat er ein deutlich größeres Sparpotential.


 
Wobei der Porsche ja auch 2 Zylinder weniger hat und der Hubraum wesentlich kleiner ist. Ich würde da aber trotzdem dem V8 einen 4.0l 6Zylinder Boxer vorziehen


----------



## aloha84 (10. November 2012)

Preis/Leistungsmäßig ist eine Corvette kaum zu schlagen.
Es gab glaube auch mal einen Vergleich auf Dmotor mit Tim Schrick.....wenn ichs finde kann ich es mal posten.

Edit:
Das war mal ein Vergleich zwischen Lambo, porsche und Vette....ich finde aber gerade nur den Vette-Teil des videos.
Unten steht aber das es wohl die ganze folge noch bei Dmax gibt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCJ07ouYvh0

Nachtrag:
Hier der Porscheteil:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb9R7c__zmc


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2012)

Ich kenne nur den Vergleich Vette, Mustang und Viper. Die Viper hatte er fast gecrasht


----------



## fctriesel (10. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jaja die Jungs von Turbogockel sind schon legendär!
> Hätte ich die Kohle würde ich da meinen R32 hinbringen und auf R36 samt Turbo umbauen lassen
> 
> Falls ich denn einen R32 hätte


Wenn die Jungs ihr Handwerk verstehen bleibt der 3,2er drin und da der Turbo drauf, der 3,6er ist dafür nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jaja die Jungs von Turbogockel sind schon legendär!
> Hätte ich die Kohle würde ich da meinen R32 hinbringen und auf R36 samt Turbo umbauen lassen
> 
> Falls ich denn einen R32 hätte


 
Eigentlich alles ziemlich blödsinnig. Der Rest des Autos ist garnicht auf die Leistung ausgelegt. Was nützt es, wenn nach 10 000 Kilometer das Auto durch ist, weil es die Leistung nicht verträgt? Dann lieber was Gescheites von der Stange kaufen.


----------



## >ExX< (10. November 2012)

nein, lieber das Risiko eingehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles ziemlich blödsinnig. Der Rest des Autos ist garnicht auf die Leistung ausgelegt. Was nützt es, wenn nach 10 000 Kilometer das Auto durch ist, weil es die Leistung nicht verträgt? Dann lieber was Gescheites von der Stange kaufen.


 Das ist ja auch nur Hobby. Für's WE bestimmt ganz lustig


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2012)

Dafür könnte es reichen. Für Viertel Meilen Rennen bestimmt ganz lustig.


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich alles ziemlich blödsinnig. Der Rest des Autos ist garnicht auf die Leistung ausgelegt. Was nützt es, wenn nach 10 000 Kilometer das Auto durch ist, weil es die Leistung nicht verträgt? Dann lieber was Gescheites von der Stange kaufen.



Da wird ja alles umgebaut  Außerdem kein Alltagsauto


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dafür könnte es reichen. Für Viertel Meilen Rennen bestimmt ganz lustig.


 


Hier z.B.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcDpGrJb4hE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Beschleunigung aus 1.8L. Das ist "der Gerät"


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2012)

Ne, "der Gerät" ist der hier! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odjb4j0QzCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2012)

Ken Blocks Fiesta ist der Gerät


----------



## ich558 (10. November 2012)

Nein DAS ist der Gerät 
WILD Ferrari 599 GTO launch control - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2012)

Es gibt viele "Geräte", diese gehören auch dazu 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQTVHCOfNNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=juRmrDpy0Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Budw7SMJzUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-lbxIJD3V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (10. November 2012)

es geht doch nix über Röhrl im S1 
Walter Röhrl Audi Quattro S1 WRC Gruppe B - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2012)

computertod schrieb:


> es geht doch nix über Röhrl im S1
> Walter Röhrl Audi Quattro S1 WRC Gruppe B - YouTube


 
Hier gibt's den S1 in HQ

770 PS Audi Quattro S1 pure sound - YouTube


----------



## der_yappi (10. November 2012)

80er Jahre Rally Autos 
Egal ob Audi, Lancia, Peugeot, Opel oder auch Porsche 

Mein Fav: Ari Vatanens CLIMB DANCE mit dem 405er T16 1988 am Pikes Peak




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C01ipEiEgmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. November 2012)

Ach Gelaber, das hier ist das einzig wahre! 

Best Launch Control Start Ever!! - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach Gelaber, das hier ist das einzig wahre!
> 
> Best Launch Control Start Ever!! - YouTube


 


Bei mir kommt da RickRoll'D und nicht Best Launch Control Start Ever


----------



## moe (10. November 2012)




----------



## Seabound (10. November 2012)

Bei mir kommt garnix, weil nicht für Mobilgeräte optimiert...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2012)

*Whoosaa* ich glaub wir haben hier einen richtigen Fail 
Wie kann sowas denn passieren  ?


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles ziemlich blödsinnig. Der Rest des Autos ist garnicht auf die Leistung ausgelegt. Was nützt es, wenn nach 10 000 Kilometer das Auto durch ist, weil es die Leistung nicht verträgt? Dann lieber was Gescheites von der Stange kaufen.


 
Wo soll das Problem sein? Nen Bekannter von mir fährt auch ein Auto das knapp 400PS mehr Leistung hat als Serie und der Wagen ansich macht weniger Probleme als so manches Serienauto hier aus dem Thread. Wenn der Umbau Hand und Fuss hat und man nicht nur die Leistung anhebt sondern auch das drum und dran kann man auch mit mehr Leistung fahren. 

Das heftigste Gerät das ich so von den Videos her kenne ist dieser hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_CxY9feHdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> *Whoosaa* ich glaub wir haben hier einen richtigen Fail
> Wie kann sowas denn passieren  ?


 
SCNR


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Wo soll das Problem sein? Nen Bekannter von mir fährt auch ein Auto das knapp 400PS mehr Leistung hat als Serie und der Wagen ansich macht weniger Probleme als so manches Serienauto hier aus dem Thread. Wenn der Umbau Hand und Fuss hat und man nicht nur die Leistung anhebt sondern auch das drum und dran kann man auch mit mehr Leistung fahren.



Mit genug Einsatz bekommt man wohl jede Bastelbude einigermaßen standfest. Ich würde lieber ein richtiges Auto in der entsprechenden PS-Klasse kaufen.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2012)

Kaufen kann sich aber das jeder.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

Wer genug Geld hat kann sich auch was "basteln" lassen .


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufen kann sich aber das jeder.



Sollte man auch. Wer will schon nen aufgemöbelten Schrotthaufen. Selbst wenn er "standfest" ist...


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

Kommt immer ganz drauf an was jetzt genau zur Debatte steht. Mein Vater und ich haben z.B. schon oft drüber Diskutiert ob man dem Moke nicht den Motor von nem SPI einpflanzen könnte(wobei der die "dazugehörigen" Scheibenbremsen noch mehr gebrauchen könnte). Einfach weil das Chassis dann noch mehr Spaß machen würde und ein echte kaufbare Alternative gibt's dazu auch nicht.

Einen 1.4l Golf auf mehr Leistung zu tunen find ich dagegen jetzt auch nicht soo nachvollziehbar, schließlich gibt es da ja den GTI von der Stange.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer genug Geld hat kann sich auch was "basteln" lassen .



Es ging aber nicht ums basteln lassen, dass ist im Grunde doch auch nur kaufen. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sollte man auch. Wer will schon nen aufgemöbelten Schrotthaufen. Selbst wenn er "standfest" ist...



Dann erklär uns jetzt doch mal was der Unterschied zwischen einem Golf 5 HGP und deinem Clio ist... was macht den Golf zu einem aufgemöbeltem Schrotthaufen und deinen Clio nicht.


----------



## Zoon (11. November 2012)

Von Leuten die wissen was sie tun(en)  da ist so ein Umbau genauso standfest wie ein Serienauto. Nen Golf find ich auch Öde, aber den von HGP mit 730 PS (der bei Grip war) find ich doch ganz lustig und die haben nicht nur den Motor reingepflanzt sondern die ganze Kiste technisch umgekrempelt. Oder man denke die legendären Exvitermini Skylines, 1200 PS standfest no Problem 

"Jimmys Supra" ist doch der der auch mal bei Grip war nicht war? Bei dem hat sogar der Malmedie Schiss bekommen das soll was heißen o_O


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2012)

Nein der von Grip war die Supra von Sammy aus Berlin. Jimmy ist irgendein Amerikaner.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. November 2012)

Zu glauben, das die Standfestigkeit nicht leidet bei solchen Leistungssteigerungen ist ein wenig naiv.
Da ist ja nicht damit getan Fahrwerk  und Bremsanlage mit hoch zu ziehen, der komplette Antriebsstrang kann soviel mehr gar nicht. Der Motor nicht und Getriebe und ggf. falls nötig Achse auch net. Es gibt im Zweifelsfall nicht mal Teile, die bei solchen Drehmomenten und Leistungen eine serienähnliche Standfestigkeit haben!
Nicht umsonst planen Tuner mitunter regelmäßigen Austausch von Getrieben und/oder Achsen ein.


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2012)

Gibt es auch eine kostengünstige Variante um auf Xenon umzurüsten?

Meines Wissens liegt das preislich zwischen 2000 bis 5000 Euro.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

Die Brenner sind halt nicht billig und Leuchtweitenregulierung ist nun mal(imo zu Recht) vorgeschrieben.
Bis sie mal wieder durchbrennen sind die Night Breaker angeblich eine fast genau so Leuchtstärke Alternative.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2012)

Was meint Leuchtweitenregulierung?


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

Ich hab "automatisch" verschluckt. Da Xenon nun mal blendet wie Sau wenn es nicht richtig eingestellt ist(z.B. wenn man mal wieder eine Leiche im Kofferraum hat  ), darf man es nur in Verbindung mit einer Automatik die genau das übernimmt nutzen.


----------



## JC88 (11. November 2012)

Eine Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage ist bei Xenon auch Pflicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis sie mal wieder durchbrennen sind die Night Breaker angeblich eine fast genau so Leuchtstärke Alternative.


 
An Xenon wird auch das beste Halogenlich nicht herankommen.
Sonst sind diese auch noch sehr gut. Die kommen bei mir rein, wenn eine Lampe den Geist aufgibt:
Philips 12972XVS2 X-treme Vision +100% H7 Scheinwerferlampe, 2er Kit: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. November 2012)

Hi, 

wenn es einem zu aufwändig ist Xenon nachzurüsten, sind die Nightbraker (Plus) eine gute Alternative - der Unterschied steht nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern ist auch merklich. (Wunder sollte man trotzdem nicht erwarten)

Wenn man aber dennoch günstig, mit wenig Aufwand Xenon nachrüsten möchte sollte man sich ein "25 Watt System" genauer ansehen. 
Laut meinen Infos ist dann weder eine Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage, noch eine Leuchtweitenregulierung pflicht. 
(Angaben ohne Gewähr - Klutten kann da sicher mehr dazu sagen)


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2012)

Laut Wiki setzt die Zusatzvorschrift bei 2000lumen an. Wenn die Beleuchtung schwächer ist braucht man die Zusatzausstattung nicht, Xenon hin oder her. Aber dann macht Xenon eh keinen Sinn weil die "High-End" Halogen Lampen auch an die 1900lumen machen.


----------



## Rizzard (11. November 2012)

Muss man bei den Night Braker etwas beachten (kurze Lebensdauer, Scheinwerfer/Autotyp etc)?


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. November 2012)

> Aber dann macht Xenon eh kein Sinn weil die "High-End" Halogen Lampen auch an die 1900lumen machen.



Das sehe ich genauso. Aber es gibt Leute denen die Leuchtkraft eher Egal ist, diese legen mehr Wert auf diverse Farbtemperaturen (bläulich, grünlich, weiß). Mit Halogenlampen bekommt man das nicht so intensiv hin.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber dennoch günstig, mit wenig Aufwand Xenon nachrüsten möchte sollte man sich ein "25 Watt System" genauer ansehen.
> Laut meinen Infos ist dann weder eine Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage, noch eine Leuchtweitenregulierung pflicht.
> (Angaben ohne Gewähr - Klutten kann da sicher mehr dazu sagen)


 
Xenon ist Xenon, egal ob 21, 35 oder 50 Watt. Durch die hohe Lichtausbeute ist es immer erforderlich Maßnahmen zu treffen, damit andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht geblendet werden. Zu diesem Zweck muss eben immer eine automatische Leuchtweitenregulierung vorhanden sein, eine mechanische (die alle Fahrzeuge mit EZ > 01.01.1990 haben müssen) ist durch den Faktor "Mensch" nicht ausreichend. Die Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage ist auch immer Pflicht, da es sich bei Xenon-Scheinwerfern um Linsen-, bzw. Projektionsscheinwerfer handelt. Jedes weitere Glas vor der Linse bricht das Licht und kann das Lichtbild deutlich beeinflussen, weshalb diese während der Fahrt zusätzlich gereinigt werden können müssen. Über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Reinigung kann man sicher streiten. Mir ist zumindest noch kein merklicher Unterschied aufgefallen, auch wenn mal ein Geschwader Mücken auf dem Scheinwerfer zerschellt ist.


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann erklär uns jetzt doch mal was der Unterschied zwischen einem Golf 5 HGP und deinem Clio ist... was macht den Golf zu einem aufgemöbeltem Schrotthaufen und deinen Clio nicht.


 
Hätte ich den Clio von seinen aktuell ca 215 PS auf 500+ PS umrüsten lassen, würde ich bezweifeln, dass es die Karre lange macht. Natürlich ist der der Ausgangswagen kein Schrotthaufen. Würde mit so einer Leistung aber bald zu einem werden. Einfach, weil die ganze Fuhre für diese Kräfte nicht ausgelegt ist. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zu glauben, das die Standfestigkeit nicht leidet bei solchen Leistungssteigerungen ist ein wenig naiv.
> Da ist ja nicht damit getan Fahrwerk  und Bremsanlage mit hoch zu ziehen, der komplette Antriebsstrang kann soviel mehr gar nicht. Der Motor nicht und Getriebe und ggf. falls nötig Achse auch net. Es gibt im Zweifelsfall nicht mal Teile, die bei solchen Drehmomenten und Leistungen eine serienähnliche Standfestigkeit haben!
> Nicht umsonst planen Tuner mitunter regelmäßigen Austausch von Getrieben und/oder Achsen ein.


 
Denk mal an die Karosserie. Mit der Leistung ist die nach 10 bis 15 000 Kilometer weich und ausgelutscht. Man kann einen Käfig montieren, dass hilft etwas, aber mir sind das einfach zu viele Kompromisse.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. November 2012)

Ja ein Käfig geht, aber beim Antriebsstrang geht einfach nix, weil Komponenten die sowas wirklich aushalten einfach nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. November 2012)

@Klutten

Hmm habe nochmal mit jemanden gesprochen, der mit solchen Angelegenheiten beruflich zu tun hat. Er hat mir gesagt, dass für die neuen 25 Watt Systeme keine Leuchtweitenregulierung und Wischanlage nötig sei. 
Beim neuen Bettle wird zum Beispiel auf die Reinigungsanlage verzichtet. Die autom. Leuchtweitenregulierung gibt es trotzdem noch. (natürlich wenn man Xenon als Extra kauft)


----------



## roadgecko (11. November 2012)

Ich habe teilweise gelesen, das dass neue Xenon von Audi/VW nicht so der bringer sein soll weil es die Reinigungsanlage halt nicht brauch wegen der 2000Lumen grenze. Sprich die Lichtausbeute soll geringer sein. Was dran ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. November 2012)

Naja, es sollte klar sein, dass eine 25 Watt Xenon Entladungslampe weniger Licht bringt als eine 35 Watt starke.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2012)

Ich habe deswegen gerade mal in der ECE R-48 und R-45 gelesen ...schließlich kann man nicht alles wissen. 



> Abblendscheinwerfer mit einer Lichtquelle oder LED-Modulen zur Erzeugung des Hauptabblendlichtbündels, deren Soll-Lichtstrom 2.000 Lumen übersteigt, dürfen nur in Verbindung mit Scheinwerferreinigungsanlagen nach der Regelung Nr. 45 angebaut werden.


Knackpunkt scheint tatsächlich der Lichtstrom oder in Bauerndeutsch die Lichtleistung zu sein. Scheinbar gibt es gemäß den Richtlinien kein erhöhtes Blendrisiko durch Lichtstreuung, wenn die Abdeckscheiben der Scheinwerfer verdreckt sind. Was ich mich jetzt als Prüfer frage ist: Wie erkenne ich einen Scheinwerfer, der < 2.000 Lumen abstrahlt? Ein interessantes Thema für eine der nächsten Ingenieursbesprechungen.

...wenn die Lichtausbeute allerdings wirklich deutlich geringer als bei bisherigen Systemen ist, muss ich nicht zwangsweise Xenon verbauen. Wenige Vorteile liegen dann nur noch in der klaren Hell- / Dunkelgrenze, der Kombinierbarkeit von Fern- und Abblendlicht in einer Leuchteinheit und vielleicht im Design, was ja für unsere Autobauer auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist.


----------



## roadgecko (11. November 2012)

Der Kunde ließt ja eigentlich nur Xenon in der Ausstattungsliste und der Hersteller spart ein paar Euros an der Reinigungsanlage.

Ich habe bei mir die Nachrüst Hellas inkl. Leuchtweitenreglung und orig. Reinigungsanlage für ~550 € eingebaut (Gebraucht, 1 Jahr alt) und möchte mein Xenon nicht mehr missen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. November 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Der Kunde ließt ja eigentlich nur Xenon in der Ausstattungsliste und der Hersteller spart ein paar Euros an der Reinigungsanlage.


 
Bei welchen werkseitig mit Xenon angebotenen Fahrzeugen fehlt denn die Leuchtweitenregulierung?


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. November 2012)

@Klutten



> ...schließlich kann man nicht alles wissen.


Das erwartet auch keiner, ist ja deine Sache ob du dich damit befassen möchtest oder nicht 



> Wie erkenne ich einen Scheinwerfer, der < 2.000 Lumen abstrahlt?


Jetzt ist es wohl noch recht einfach, da es nur wenige Modelle gibt die bereits auf das 25 Watt System setzten, eine Dauerlösung ist das aber nicht. 



> der Kombinierbarkeit von Fern- und Abblendlicht


Das ist ja bei den H4 Lampen auch gegeben. (mehr oder weniger)



> vielleicht im Design


Mag sein, aber rein aus marketingtechnischer und wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist das 25 Watt System für den Hersteller sehr interessant, denn: Es kostet insgesamt weniger, auch weil auf die Reinungsanlage und die Leuchtweitenregulierung verzichtet werden kann. So, das heißt insgesamt weniger Ausgaben wo der Auto-Hersteller trotzdem sagen kann "wir verbauen Xenon". Das es schwächer ist als das "normale" Xenon weiß der Kunde ja nicht.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das ist ja bei den H4 Lampen auch gegeben. (mehr oder weniger)


 
Natürlich. In Verbindung mit dem Design und dem Wunsch möglichst kleiner und leichter Leuchteinheiten gibt es dort aber den Nachteil des recht großen Reflektors.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei welchen werkseitig mit Xenon angebotenen Fahrzeugen fehlt denn die Leuchtweitenregulierung?


 
Bei keinem. Hier wird nur gerne "automatisch" oder "manuell" verschluckt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. November 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei keinem. Hier wird nur gerne "automatisch" oder "manuell" verschluckt.


 
Und wer kombiniert das werksseitig mit einer manuellen Leuchtweitenregulierung?
Ist mir persönlich noch nicht unter gekommen.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zu glauben, das die Standfestigkeit nicht leidet bei solchen Leistungssteigerungen ist ein wenig naiv.
> Da ist ja nicht damit getan Fahrwerk  und Bremsanlage mit hoch zu ziehen, der komplette Antriebsstrang kann soviel mehr gar nicht. Der Motor nicht und Getriebe und ggf. falls nötig Achse auch net. Es gibt im Zweifelsfall nicht mal Teile, die bei solchen Drehmomenten und Leistungen eine serienähnliche Standfestigkeit haben!
> Nicht umsonst planen Tuner mitunter regelmäßigen Austausch von Getrieben und/oder Achsen ein.


 
Ich habe keine Ahnung woher du diese Behauptung hast, sie ist jedoch falsch bzw man kann dies nicht verallgemeinern. Ein guter Freund von mir fährt einen Corsa B mit 60PS welcher ein neues Fahrwerk, neue Bremsen und einen neuen Motor bekommen hat, erst hatte der Wagen "nur" 150PS. Seit knapp 3 Jahren wurde der Motor auf knapp 250PS dank Turbo aufgeblasen. Der Wagen hat seit dem neuen Motor ca 80.000 Kilometer gelaufen, mit dem Turbo sind es aktuell irgendwas um die 25.000 Kilometer. Der Wagen hat nie Probleme gemacht, die Karosserie hat sich nicht verzogen, das Fahrwerk und der Antrieb haben auch keine Probleme gemacht. Natürlich hätten die Antriebswellen Probleme wenn er die 60PS Teile drin gelassen hätte. Will jetzt nichts falsches sagen aber glaub es sind Calibra Antriebswellen verbaut. Gleiches bei zwei anderen Freunden von mir, beide besitzen bzw besaßen einen Nissan 200SX RS13 mit original 169PS, der eine hatte 300PS und der andere 280PS, beide haben keine Probleme gemacht. Das ganze kann ich ewig weiter führen. Wenn man eben nicht nur Motor, Bremsen und Fahrwerk tauscht sondern auch drauf achtet das Getriebe, Antriebswellen, Kühlsystem usw ausreichend ist kann das Auto ohne Probleme fahren. Natürlich muss ein gemachter Motor/Wagen mehr gepflegt werden als ein 60PS Corsa. Aber wer 10.000Euro und mehr in den Motor steckt, hat auch kein Problem alle 5.000 Kilometer einen Ölwechsel zu machen. 

Man sollte es also nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wer kombiniert das werksseitig mit einer manuellen Leuchtweitenregulierung?
> Ist mir persönlich noch nicht unter gekommen.


 
Mir auch nicht und es ist ja auch gar nicht zulässig. Die beiden Worte wurden aber heute im Verlauf der Diskussion gerne mal vergessen, sodass ich sie einfach beide genannt habe. In Bezug auf Xenon-Scheinwerfer hat die manuelle Leuchtweitenregulierung natürlich nichts verloren.


----------



## roadgecko (11. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei welchen werkseitig mit Xenon angebotenen Fahrzeugen fehlt denn die Leuchtweitenregulierung?


 
Ich habe doch Scheinwerfer-Reinigungsanlage (SRA) geschrieben, bezogen auf die neuen 25W Xenons, wo diese nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung woher du diese Behauptung hast, sie ist jedoch falsch bzw man kann dies nicht verallgemeinern. Ein guter Freund von mir fährt einen Corsa B mit 60PS welcher ein neues Fahrwerk, neue Bremsen und einen neuen Motor bekommen hat, erst hatte der Wagen "nur" 150PS. Seit knapp 3 Jahren wurde der Motor auf knapp 250PS dank Turbo aufgeblasen. Der Wagen hat seit dem neuen Motor ca 80.000 Kilometer gelaufen, mit dem Turbo sind es aktuell irgendwas um die 25.000 Kilometer. Der Wagen hat nie Probleme gemacht, die Karosserie hat sich nicht verzogen, das Fahrwerk und der Antrieb haben auch keine Probleme gemacht. Natürlich hätten die Antriebswellen Probleme wenn er die 60PS Teile drin gelassen hätte. Will jetzt nichts falsches sagen aber glaub es sind Calibra Antriebswellen verbaut. Gleiches bei zwei anderen Freunden von mir, beide besitzen bzw besaßen einen Nissan 200SX RS13 mit original 169PS, der eine hatte 300PS und der andere 280PS, beide haben keine Probleme gemacht. Das ganze kann ich ewig weiter führen. Wenn man eben nicht nur Motor, Bremsen und Fahrwerk tauscht sondern auch drauf achtet das Getriebe, Antriebswellen, Kühlsystem usw ausreichend ist kann das Auto ohne Probleme fahren. Natürlich muss ein gemachter Motor/Wagen mehr gepflegt werden als ein 60PS Corsa. Aber wer 10.000Euro und mehr in den Motor steckt, hat auch kein Problem alle 5.000 Kilometer einen Ölwechsel zu machen.
> 
> Man sollte es also nicht verallgemeinern.


 
Verallgemeinern sollte man nicht, das ist richtig. Allerdings hat sich meine Aussage vor allem auf die zuvor genannten Extrembeispiele mit deutlich über die von dir genannten Leistungen hinausgehenden Fahrzeugen bezogen. Wenn du nen Golf o.ä. auf 700 PS aufbläst, dann wirst du Probleme haben überhaupt einen Antriebsstrang zu finden, der es ermöglicht die dafür nötigen Momente in einer - um beim Golf zu bleiben - Transaxle quer Konfiguration überhaupt mit einer vernünftigen Lebensdauer zu betreiben. Ich wüsste nicht, wo man ein Front-quer Getriebe mit den dafür nötigen Drehmomentreserven (ich tipp mal auf 700Nm +) herbekommen sollte, das in einen Golf passt - vermutlich wird man ein geeignetes Getriebe nicht mal finden, wenn man die Einschränkung "muss in den Golf passen" weglässt.

Außerdem bezog sich meine Aussage darauf, das hier behauptet wurde das diese Leistungssteigerungen nicht auf die Standfestigkeit gingen und das ist - mit Verlaub - Unsinn! Wenn an einem Motor mittels Turbo das letzte rausgekitzelt wird, dann ist der nunmal wesentlich höher belastet als in Serienkonfiguration und hält entsprechend kürzer. In wie weit einen die Verkürzung der Lebensdauer stört und in welchem Maße diese auftritt, dass ist dann individuell und nicht zuletzt vom Fahrstil abhängig. Aber als Beweis für die Standfestigkeit einen Motor mit 25tkm zu bringen ist ein wenig dürftig. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was da für ein Motor drin ist und was der kann, aber eins ist sicher, die Auslegungslebensdauer erreicht der nicht! 

Ob einen das stört oder nicht, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Hier in der Heilbronner Gegend gabs (ich vermute mal den gibts nicht mehr) einen, der hat seinerzeit mit nem Corsa und Lachgas Jagd auf die M3 Prototypen gemacht... Auf der Autobahn gings ganz gut, an ner Ampel hätte er recht alt ausgesehen...


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2012)

Wer sich einen 700PS Golf (ersetz Golf durch jedes andere Fahrzeug) kauft wird diesen Wagen nicht im Alltag fahren, sprich er wird damit wahrscheinlich weniger als 10.000 Kilometer im Jahr fahren. Dann ist es egal ob der Motor die 350.000 Kilometer die er im Serienzustand eventuell schaffen würde... oder eben nur 150.000 Kilometer. Das man ein gewisses Risiko eingeht sollte jedem klar sein, jedoch sollte man es nicht so hinstellen als wäre die Karre nach 10.000 Kilometer dann total fertig und Schrott. Man muss bei mehr Leistung eben auch einiges tauschen, obwohl ich nur 50PS mehr als Serie habe wurde bei mir einiges getauscht. Bei Leuten die noch mehr Leistung haben, wird dann noch mehr getauscht... gibt natürlich auch Leute die mit ihren 60PS Bremsen dann einen 150PS Motor bremsen wollen oder die originale Auspuffanlage dran lassen. Ich fahre mit meinem Sommerauto wenn er fertig ist maximal 5000 Kilometer im Jahr, selbst wenn er dann nur 50.000 Kilometer halten würde (wobei der locker 200k + schafft) wären das 10 Jahre. Wer sagt mir das ich den Koffer in 10 Jahren noch habe? 

Mein Alltagsauto dürfte aktuell auch schon wieder ca 10% mehr Leistung haben, selbst bei 20% hätte ich keinerlei Bedenken. Wenn der Wagen abgestimmt ist wird er auch wieder seine 20% haben und ich fahr dann trotzdem meine 15.000 Kilometer im Jahr, hatte mit dem alten Auto auch nie Probleme. Gut wir reden hier auch nur von knapp 20 bis 30PS mehr als Serie, ist bei einem Sauger trotzdem nicht wenig. Ich wechsel mein Öl aber auch alle 5.000 Kilometer und schütte da kein billiges Baumarktöl in den Block. Hatte noch nie einen Motorschaden, obwohl das nun schon mein 4ter gemachter Motor ist. Wenn man bei der wenigen Mehrleistung überhaupt von gemacht sprechen kann.

Edit: 

Was mir in den letzten Tagen aufgefallen ist, mit dem Crysler habe ich wesentlich mehr Traktionsprobleme (FWD Antrieb) als mit dem Mazda und dem 100NX. Dabei sind auf dem Crysler die neueren und besseren Reifen drauf. Scheint also auch Unterschiede beim Antrieb selber zu geben.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

Wenn du einen "handelsüblichen" Motor aus nem Golf o.ä. nimmst und denn auf 700PS aufbläst, dann wird der sehr wohl nach 10-20tkm die Grätsche machen, da hilft ein permanenter Ölwechsel auch nichts. Die mechanische Belastung des Motors und des Antriebsstrangs ist dann so hoch, dass es schlicht zur Materialermüdung kommt. Ein Ölwechsel wird da gar nichts ausrichten! Das Getriebe wird ebenfalls nicht mitmachen, mir wäre wie gesagt auch gar keines bekannt, dass für diese Momente in Verbindung mit einer anständigen Lebensdauer ausgelegt wäre.

Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei einem bekannten Porsche Tuner in Leonberg (da gibts 2 ich weiß) und auch die haben, obgleich die Basis wesentlich geeigneter ist, Probleme mit der Standfestigkeit. Da werden 2. Getriebe mit ausgeliefert und auch die Motoren haben nicht das ewige Leben.

Übrigens sind die Motoren auf 150- 250 tkm ausgelegt, das ist Herstellerabhängig.


----------



## ich558 (12. November 2012)

Soll das heißen wenn ich meinen A1 um 40 PS auf 160 PS chipen lass müsste ich mir keine besondern Sorgen machen?


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2012)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass die Herstellergarantie bestehen bleibt ;0)


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2012)

Wer irgendwas an seinem Motor verändert, sei es nur die Software auf dem Steuergerät muss davon ausgehen mehr zu tun als nur zu "chippen".
Jede halbwegs Seriöse Firma die Softwareanpassungen anbietet hat spätestens ab 25-30PS Mehrleistung die ersten Hardwareänderungen dabei.
Wenn es dann an die wirklichen Leistungssprünge von über 100PS geht dann spielt man schon in ganz anderen Ligen, dann betrifft es Kolben, Kolbenführungen, spezielle Pleul und Wellen und und und. Das geht hin bis zu hochfesten Schrauben.

Wenn so eine Leistungssteigerung den Ausmaßen entsprechende Hardwareänderungen mit sich gezogen hat dann sind Laufleistungen über 20tkm absolut kein Problem.
Zu dem kommt das die meisten die in der Preiskategorie etwas an ihrem Auto ändern entsprechend schonend damit umgehen, das heißt vernünftige Einfahrphase, zusätzliche Ölwechsel u. Inspektionen.


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2012)

Da habe ich ja ein Thema losgetreten  

Die Jungs von Turbogockel Wissen schon was sie anpassen müssen damit das Auto die Leistung verkraftet. Gibt genug VR6 Syncros die mit 450PS+ im Alltag laufen. Ob die jetzt 150.000 km halten sei mal dahingestellt, aber diese wird ja wohl niemand im Stadtverkehr fahren  
Zum Thema Getriebe: Dog Box. Verdammt Wartungsintensiv aber hält viel aus.

Was ich allerdings nicht so ganz verstehe ist das ihr meintet die Karosserie würde "weich" werden. Wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## ich558 (12. November 2012)

MTM bietet ein A1 Chiptuning von 122 auf 162 PS an. Das ganz mit Garantie für 1100€  Da steht aber nichts von Hardwareänderung dabei was man bei so einem Preis eigentlich erwarten müsste.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Turbogockel Wissen schon was sie anpassen müssen damit das Auto die Leistung verkraftet. Gibt genug VR6 Syncros die mit 450PS+ im Alltag laufen. Ob die jetzt 150.000 km halten sei mal dahingestellt, aber diese wird ja wohl niemand im Stadtverkehr fahren



Wieso wissen die das? Das ist doch auch nur ne Bastelbude mit ner handvoll Jungs. Um wirklich etwas zu machen was seriös entwickelt ist fehlt denen schlicht die Manpower und das Geld! Mag sein, dass die eine der besseren Tuningbuden sind, das weiß ich nicht, aber es sind trotzdem bloß Bastler!

Im Stadtverkehr wird so ein Karren wohl kaum kaputt gehen, da sind die Mehrleistungen ja nicht wirklich abrufbar und damit sie Schädigung auch nicht vorhanden.




watercooled schrieb:


> Zum Thema Getriebe: Dog Box. Verdammt Wartungsintensiv aber hält viel aus.



Das ist ein Rennsportgetriebe mit entsprechend zeitfester Auslegung. Wenn du ein 700Nm Getriebe in nen Golf packen willst, dann wirds packagemäßig mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit scheitern! Vor allem dann, wenn es eine "seriengleiche" Standfestigkeit haben soll. Um genau das gings.


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich eine Firma von der ich weder Ahnung hab was sie tun, noch wie sie es tun, als "Bastelbude mit ein paar Jungs" zu bezeichnen 

Das artet hier schon wieder in eine Diskussion auf Kindergartenniveau ala Mr. IT aus


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

Nenne mir einen Tuner, der keine Bastelbude ist. Ich kenne keinen und das schließt die M und AMG ausdrücklich mit ein. Mag sein, dass sich die Gockel davon positiv abheben, aber ganz ehrlich ich glaube es nicht!


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2012)

Nein werde ich nicht. Ich klinke mich hier aus. Ich diskutiere mit niemanden der keine Ahnung vom Diskussionsthema besitzt


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

Ich glaube in Punkto Ahnung über das Diskussionsthema habe ich rein berufsbedingt mehr als die aller meisten Leute hier. Über Antriebsstrangentwicklung im Speziellen dürfte mir hier wirklich niemand etwas neues erzählen können - ich lebe davon inkl. diverser Patente die ich zu dem Thema halte.


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2012)

Dann ist die Sachlage bei dir eine andere.
Wenn du in der Entwicklung tätig bist siehst du es eher als Angriff auf dein geistiges Eigentum wenn jemand im nachhinein an solchen Dingen selbst Hand anlegt.
Man muss hier ganz klar unterscheiden.

Die Arbeit, die Zeit und das Geld was Hersteller in die Entwicklung und Ausarbeitung von bestimmten Baugruppen investieren stehen für in keinem Zusammenhang mit der Arbeit in einer solchen "Bastelbude". Dort werden schließlich nicht irgendwelche selbst zusammengenietete oder geschweißte Dinge verwendet.
Dort werden genauso lange geprüfte und entwickelte Baugruppen verwendet wie beim Hersteller. Meist sogar die selben.
Klar gibt es schwarze Schafe, aber die gibt es in der Entwicklung von Automobilherstellern auch, die gibt es überall.


----------



## aloha84 (12. November 2012)

AMG....eine "Bastelbude"?
Ich weiß nicht....in meinen Augen ist AMG der beste Haustuner den man sich nur wünschen kann.

Ist/War Carroll Shelby (RIP) für dich auch nur ein Bastler?


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> AMG....eine "Bastelbude"?
> Ich weiß nicht....in meinen Augen ist AMG der beste Haustuner den man sich nur wünschen kann.
> 
> Ist/War Carroll Shelby (RIP) für dich auch nur ein Bastler?



AMG war mal eine bastelbude. Haben sich allerdings etabliert. Allerdings finde ich das M Tuning etwas Schoener, liegt wohl aber am Geschmack.


----------



## aloha84 (12. November 2012)

Naja klar M Tuning auch kuhl!
Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz warum man weltweit anerkannte Tuner als "Bastelbuden" abtut?!
Ruf hat auch mal als kleiner Tuner angefangen.....jetzt ist er sogar Hersteller.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

AMG und die M sind natürlich schon professioneller als der "normale" Tuner, immerhin sind die auch in der Lage komplette Autos zu entwickeln und auch zu testen. Deren Möglichkeiten sind gar nicht mit denen von anderen Tunern zu vergleichen. Aber rein gesinnungmäßig sind das Bastler geblieben, vor allem wenn man deren Vorgehensweise mit dem ihrer Mutterhäuser vergleicht. Das dürften auch die meisten Entwickler dort so sehen und ist auch von mir nicht despektierlich gemeint.

Ich kenne sowohl die M als auch AMG und deren Mütter sehr gut, habe da einen Haufen Bekannte sitzen und kann es denke ich ganz gut einschätzen.


JC88 schrieb:


> Dann ist die Sachlage bei dir eine andere.
> Wenn du in der Entwicklung tätig bist siehst du es eher als Angriff auf dein geistiges Eigentum wenn jemand im nachhinein an solchen Dingen selbst Hand anlegt.
> Man muss hier ganz klar unterscheiden.
> 
> ...


 
Nein, du verstehst mich falsch. Mir ist es egal ob Hand angelegt wird. Jeder soll tun was er mag mit seinem Auto und dran rumschrauben lassen wenn er mag. Damit habe ich kein Problem. Allerdings halte ich es für einen Witz wenn man sagt, dass das Resultat mit dem eines Serienfahrzeug vergleichbar ist.

Alleine das Erprobungsprogramm eines Getriebes das eine Drehmomentsteigerung erfährt dürfte das Budget der meisten Tuner bei weitem überschreiten! Da werden 7-stellige Summen fällig und das nur zur Verifikation, geändert ist dann aber noch nix. Bei anderen Komponenten ist das ähnlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. November 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Dort werden *genauso lange geprüfte und entwickelte Baugruppen verwendet wie beim Hersteller*. Meist sogar die selben.
> Klar gibt es schwarze Schafe, aber die gibt es in der Entwicklung von Automobilherstellern auch, die gibt es überall.


 
Und mit wieviel Prototypen, auf wieviele millionen Kilometer, unter welchen Klimabedingungen getestet?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. November 2012)

hat wer von euch erfahrungen was das thema auto leasing angeht ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. November 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hat wer von euch erfahrungen was das thema auto leasing angeht ?


 
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Geschäftsleasing und schlechte mit Privatleasing.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. November 2012)

mist.^^


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2012)

@IT:
Das kannst du z.B. mal bei der Firma Mahle anfragen.
Die beliefern Merzedes, sowie auch AMG mit Schmiedekolben. Und in allen mir bekannten (persönlich bekannt, nicht Internet) Motorumbauten sind Kolben der Firma Mahle verbaut worden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. November 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> @IT:
> Das kannst du z.B. mal bei der Firma Mahle anfragen.
> Die beliefern Merzedes, sowie auch AMG mit Schmiedekolben. Und in allen mir bekannten (persönlich bekannt, nicht Internet) Motorumbauten sind Kolben der Firma Mahle verbaut worden.


 
Vielleicht kaufen auch alle ihr Metall beim selben Hersteller, das ändert leider nur sehr wenig daran das jede Modifikation genauso bei der Bastelbude wie beim Hersteller getestet sein sollte. Nur vermute ich das die meisten Buden schon nach einer Testwoche pleite wären.

Oder man muss halt dazu sagen: "Unser Modifikation macht ihr Fahrzeug schneller, dafür weniger haltbar".

Mir persönlich ist es ja egal wer was mit seinem Zeug macht aber bitte keine Behauptungen in den Raum stellen welche eher unhaltbar sind.


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn du einen "handelsüblichen" Motor aus nem Golf o.ä. nimmst und denn auf 700PS aufbläst, dann wird der sehr wohl nach 10-20tkm die Grätsche machen, da hilft ein permanenter Ölwechsel auch nichts. Die mechanische Belastung des Motors und des Antriebsstrangs ist dann so hoch, dass es schlicht zur Materialermüdung kommt. Ein Ölwechsel wird da gar nichts ausrichten! Das Getriebe wird ebenfalls nicht mitmachen, mir wäre wie gesagt auch gar keines bekannt, dass für diese Momente in Verbindung mit einer anständigen Lebensdauer ausgelegt wäre.
> 
> Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei einem bekannten Porsche Tuner in Leonberg (da gibts 2 ich weiß) und auch die haben, obgleich die Basis wesentlich geeigneter ist, Probleme mit der Standfestigkeit. Da werden 2. Getriebe mit ausgeliefert und auch die Motoren haben nicht das ewige Leben.
> 
> Übrigens sind die Motoren auf 150- 250 tkm ausgelegt, das ist Herstellerabhängig.



Entweder willst du es nicht verstehen oder kannst es nicht verstehen. Hab auch keine Lust jetzt nochmal alles zu wiederholen...
Wer jeden Tuner als Bastelbude bezeichnet, disqualifiziert seine Aussage meiner Meinung nach selber.


----------



## JC88 (12. November 2012)

@IT:
Das ist richtig, dieser Satz sollte immer dabei gesagt werden. Allerdings würde es für die Bastelbude von nebenan überhaupt kein Sinn machen ein Einzelstück, was jedes Fahrzeug dort ist, wochenlang bei jedem Klima unter jeden Bedingungen zu testen. Das schrieb ich ja vorher schon, das Ziel eines Autoherstellers ist ein völlig anderes als das eines Tuners. Nur die einzelnen Baugruppen sind in den meisten Fällen nicht Minderwertiger.


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2012)

Ein ordentlicher Tuner sieht beim Abstimmen vom Fahrzeug immer ob er an der Leistungsgrenze ist oder ob noch ein wenig Sicherheit vorhanden ist. Keiner von den mit bekannten Fahrzeugen (durch verschiedene Foren sicherlich an die 1000 Stück) hatte einen Motorschaden nach 20.000 Kilometer. Klar gab es auch Motorschäden, jedoch waren das meistens irgendwelche Autos die leien zusammengeschraubt haben, wo der Wagen nicht ordentlich abgestimmt wurde und wo man aus 1.6L 500PS rausgeholt hat. Das sowas nicht auf Dauer hält ist klar.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

Es mag ja sein und ich glaubs ja gerne, dass nur Teile von namhaften Herstellern verbaut werden. Aber nur weil ein Schmiedekolben von Mahle kommt ist er doch nicht automatisch toll oder auch geeignet für bestimmte Dinge. Da gibts wie bei allem anderen auch unterschiedliche Specs und das was der Daimler bekommt ist nicht zwangsläufig vergleichbar mit dem was der AMG bezieht oder ein Tuner für nen Umbau. Die Komponentenhersteller kochen alle nur mit Wasser und man bekommt die Qualität die man spezifiziert und zahlt.

Um über den Status einer Bastelbude rauszukommen ist mMn deutlich mehr notwendig als (hochwertige) Einzelteile zu einem Ganzen zusammen zu schrauben und ein wenig feinzutunen. Das tut dann alles ne Weile, aber was fehlt ist der ingenieursmäßige Ansatz - auch wenn da sicher welche arbeiten, aber die Manpower reicht schlicht nicht um etwas "richtig" zu entwickeln. Jetzt mag man drüber streiten was denn "richtige" Entwicklung ist und vlt. den Ansatz, der in der Automobilindustrie gewählt wird als überzogen ansehen, aber selbst wenn man die Minimalanforderungen zugrunde legt wird es sehr eng für einen Tuner mit ner Handvoll Entwickler!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Soll das heißen wenn ich meinen A1 um 40 PS auf 160 PS chipen lass müsste ich mir keine besondern Sorgen machen?


 
Beim Kennfeldoptimieren eigentlich nicht, da die Motor/Getriebe und Achsteile wahrscheinlich auch bei einem größeren Motor verwendet werden oder bis zu einer bestimmten Leistungsgrenze ausgelegt sind. Bei meinem Auto sind es etwa 200PS und 400NM ( +57PS und +100NM )


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim Kennfeldoptimieren eigentlich nicht, da die Motor/Getriebe und Achsteile wahrscheinlich auch bei einem größeren Motor verwendet werden oder bis zu einer bestimmten Leistungsgrenze ausgelegt sind. Bei meinem Auto sind es etwa 200PS und 400NM ( +57PS und +100NM )


 
Wieviel Luft man da hat ist schwer zu sagen. Zum einen müsste man rausfinden für wieviel Moment der Antriebsstrang ausgelegt ist bzw, ob dieselben Teile auch bei einem größeren Motor zum Einsatz kommen. Auf der anderen Seite haben die Hersteller unterschiedlich viel Luft bei ihren Auslegungen. BMW ist z.B. extrem konservativ während andere Hersteller wie z.B. Ford deutlich mehr Richtung tatsächlicher Auslegungsgrenze gehen. 

Allerdings würde ich mal sagen, dass wenn man sich im Bereich von 40 Mehr-PS bewegt und entsprechend einen eher überschaubaren Drehmomentenzuwachs hat, es nicht gleich alles verreißen wird wenn man da nichts macht. Ich kenne nur sehr wenig Autos bei denen wirklich das absolute Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist. Wenn man Bedenken hat, dann sollte man sich halt im 1. und ggf. im 2. Gang zurückhalten (bei den FWDs begrenzt eh die mangelnde Traktion das Fortkommen unabhängig davon wieviel man an Mehrleistung reinpackt), dann geht man der Hauptbelastung erst mal aus dem Weg.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. November 2012)

Beim BMW 123D ist z.B. das Maximum erreicht. Mehr als 220 PS für einen 2l Diesel ist bei dem Motor das Maximum ( Standard sind 204PS ) und darüber nicht mehr Standfest. Den 120D bekommt man ohne Probleme auf 123D Niveau und den 118D ohne Probleme auf 120D Niveau. Interessant ist auch, dass bei allen 4 Motoren ( 16d, 18d, 20d, 23d ) der gleiche Block verwendet wird.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. November 2012)

Ich hab heute was krasses gesehen...
War mit der Fahrschule unterwegs und wir sind zu nem Tuning-Shop gefahren, weil mein Fahrlehrer meinte, 170PS Auf dem Golf 6 GTD wären zu wenig...
Ich hab mich dort mal schnell in der WEkstatt umgesehen, da war auch das Auto vom Eigentümer der Werkstatt...
Audi A6, Motorhaube offen, ich dachte so, das ist aber kein Audi-Motor...
Als der dann neben mir stand, meinte er, dass an dem Auto nur noch die Karosserie und die Frontscheibe orginal sei, der Rest ist umgebaut...
Der Motor ist ein Lamborghini Gallado Motor (ca 620PS) mit 2 Bi-Turbos --> ca 700PS...
Fahrwerk und Antriebsstrang von nem Porsche GT3RS, etc...
Hammer geiles Teil, nur fahren würd ich mich nicht trauen...
MfG


----------



## ЯoCaT (12. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als 200PS in der Plattform (A1 / Ibiza / Polo) ist ja fast schon ein Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel...
> 200km/h fühlen sich, wie soll ich sagen, seeeehr komisch an. Da haste das Gefühl gleich abzufliegen.



 300 1000rr


----------



## fctriesel (12. November 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Der Motor ist ein Lamborghini Gallado Motor (ca 620PS) mit 2 Bi-Turbos --> ca 700PS...
> Fahrwerk und Antriebsstrang von nem Porsche GT3RS, etc...
> Hammer geiles Teil, nur fahren würd ich mich nicht trauen...
> MfG


Da hast du dir aber schön einen erzählen lassen, den kannst du so bei Audi bestellen, nennt sich RS6.


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2012)

Dachte ich auch eben


----------



## derampcsitzt (13. November 2012)

Tach!

Nach viel "Gelabber" (nicht böse gemeint) will ich ma zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen und mit meinem Auto angeben: Gebraucht gekauft 2010 Bj 2001 und was isses? Nen Bmw ganz nach meinem geschmack, und zwar nen 525i in silber. Naja hätte ma nen 7er in dunkler farbe werden sollen aber hab mich dann doch für nen bodenständigen Rentnerwagen entschieden - mit damals nur runden 70t km.
Ist jetzt zwar nicht soo der supersportwagen aber für meinen Teil find das Auto einfach nur geil und hab jetzt nacht über 2 Jahren immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht wenn ich dem Reihensecher zuhören kann. Habe vor paar Monaten erst auf 18" umgerüstet, ist meiner Ansicht nach ein dezentes Tuning um vom Rentnerimage wegzukommen. Ne Tieferlegung sollte eigentlich folgen aber habe ich momenatn keine Lust dazu.
Dann gibts noch nen Zweitwagen in der Familie, ist nen Benz 230 E bj 88, wurde von mir jetzt "Teilrestauriert" und steht momentan zur Tüvabnahme inner Werkstatt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. November 2012)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Da hast du dir aber schön einen erzählen lassen, den kannst du so bei Audi bestellen, nennt sich RS6.


 
Mit gallado Typenschild auf dem Motorblock? 
Hab nur leider kein Bild... 
Mfg


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2012)

So, der wirds wohl ab der nächsten Woche sein .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Mit gallado Typenschild auf dem Motorblock?
> Hab nur leider kein Bild...
> Mfg


 
Auch beim Gallardo steht nicht Gallardo auf dem Motorblock sondern Lamborghini.


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> So, der wirds wohl ab der nächsten Woche sein .....
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=600885"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=600886"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=600887"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=600888"/>



Hmm, ich bin ja nicht so der A7 Fan, ich mag das Heck nicht...

Mit welcher Motorisierung?


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So, der wirds wohl ab der nächsten Woche sein .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
War das Angebot doch so gut ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> War das Angebot doch so gut ?


 
Hab eben nochmal mit ihm telefoniert, ich soll mir jetzt noch das Design der Winterfelge aussuchen und nächste woche hole ich MEINEN 3 Liter Diesel ab .


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2012)

Na dann Glückwunsch zum kauf


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2012)

Danke  .


----------



## Zappaesk (13. November 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Der Motor ist ein Lamborghini Gallado Motor (ca 620PS) mit 2 Bi-Turbos --> ca 700PS...
> Fahrwerk und Antriebsstrang von nem Porsche GT3RS, etc...
> Hammer geiles Teil, nur fahren würd ich mich nicht trauen...
> MfG



Ich bezweifle stark, dass da ein Porsche Antriebsstrang drin ist. Der wird vermutlich schlicht nicht passen. D.h. den Motorflansch und die Aufhängepunkte wird man mit entsprechendem Aufwand reinbekommen. Allerdings ist ein angepasster Motorflansch am Getriebe nicht das ware. Das kann man zwar als Schweißkonstruktion machen, ist aber Festigkeitsmäßig und vom Verzug her kritisch..
Und was soll der Fahrer mit den vielen Rückwärtsgängen?

Auch beim Fahrwerk bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass man da nicht einfach das Ganze umbauen kann.


----------



## Necrobutcher (13. November 2012)

Ich würd mir in meinen A6 auch lieber nen Lambo Motor einbauen als ein RS6 nehmen. Weniger Leistung, mehr Kosten, mehr Arbeit.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So, der wirds wohl ab der nächsten Woche sein .....


 
Bild/PDF von der Ausstattungsliste pls.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2012)

*Audi A7 Sportback 3.0 TDI quattro 180(245) kW(PS) S tronic
180 kW
*Lackierung: Phantomschwarz Perleffekt
Ausstattung: schwarz-schwarz-schwarz/schwarz-schwarz/schwarz/schwarz
Die Sonderausstattungen:
quattro® mit Sportdifferenzial
Front- und Rückfahrkameras
Head-up Display 
Leder Valcona mit S line-Prägung in den Vordersitzlehnen 
Assistenz-Paket inklusive Audi pre sense plus 
Komfortschlüssel mit sensorgesteuerter Gepäckraumentriegelung
MMI® Navigation plus mit MMI touch® 
S line Exterieurpaket 
Alu-Schmiederäder Audi exclusive im 7- Doppelspeichen-Design,
hochglanzpoliert einfarbig,Größe 9Jx20 m.Reifen 265/35R20 
Vordersitze elektrisch einstellbar 
LED Scheinwerfer
Ambientebeleuchtung 
Tempolimitanzeige 
Audi music interface
S line Sportpaket
Adapterkabelset plus für Audi music interface
Multifunktions-Sportlederlenkrad im 3-Speichen-Design mit
Schaltwippen, beheizbar 
Entfall Modellbezeichnung und Technologie-Schriftzug
Sitzheizung vorn 
Scheiben abgedunkelt (Privacy Verglasung)
Außenspiegel elektrisch anklappbar mit Memoryfunktion 
BOSE Surround Sound 
Komfortklimaautomatik 4-Zonen 
Bluetooth-Autotelefon 
Winterräder Alu 19Zoll


----------



## ich558 (13. November 2012)

Wunderschönes Auto würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen der A7 ist das schönste Modell von Audi


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Auto würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen der A7 ist das schönste Modell von Audi


 Ich find die ganzen Coupe-Limousinen generell 
Egal ob CLS, 5er Gran Coupe (wobei der grad noch geht) oder A7

Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Auto würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen der A7 ist das schönste Modell von Audi


 
Wenn man den R8 nicht mit dazuzählt, sage ich das auch 
Hab heute beim Folierer noch einen R8 Spyder gesehen


----------



## ich558 (13. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man den R8 nicht mit dazuzählt, sage ich das auch
> Hab heute beim Folierer noch einen R8 Spyder gesehen


 
Ich meine eh unter den "normalen" Audis R8 und (der in meinen Augen) super schöne RS5 zählen da mal nicht dazu 
Gegen so einen hab ich mir am Tag bevor ich mein Motorrad verkauft hab ein kleines Rennen geliefert


----------



## Almdudler2604 (13. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich find die ganzen Coupe-Limousinen generell
> Egal ob CLS, 5er Gran Coupe (wobei der grad noch geht) oder A7


 
Das BMW 6er Gran Coupe sieht schon ganz schick aus, aber würde mir trotzdem keines von diesen Autos kaufen, sofern das Geld da wäre


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich auch nicht der größte Fan dieser Karosserieform aber in schwarz mit getönten Scheiben finde ich es dann doch ganz gut  .


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2012)

Hab heute mal die alten Kalender über meiner Werkbank aufgehangen, damit ich wieder etwas Motivation fürs Schrauben habe...


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2012)

Mein S5 ist jetzt weg  .
Und voraussichtlich am Dienstag hole ich meinen A7 ab .
Und die paar Tage überbrücke ich mit einem VW Passat Alltrack  ...


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Mein S5 ist jetzt weg  .
> Und voraussichtlich am Dienstag hole ich meinen A7 ab .
> Und die paar Tage überbrücke ich mit einem VW Passat Alltrack  ...



Der Alltrack ist so ein sinnlosauto  

Wenigstens mit dem großen TDI und DSG?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Alltrack ist so ein sinnlosauto
> 
> Wenigstens mit dem großen TDI und DSG?


 
Das stimmt. Ist einfach ein höher gelegter Passat 4 Motion.
Ist der "große" TDI mit 2 Liter (170 PS) und DSG. Aber das quer eingebaute DSG ist ein Ruckelding, bin froh wenn ich meinen Wagen bekomme.


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

Beim Rangieren schrecklich  Da gibt's immer die gedenksekunde mit anschließendem ruck  

Wenn man aber früh hochschält schiebt er ganz gut ohne laut zu werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2012)

Das stimmt. Wenn die Fuhre erstmal rollt ist es OK.
Aber im Vergleich mit der 7 Gang S-Tronic ist es schon was ganz anderes.


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

Der Preis ist aber auch was ganz anderes  
Naja ich bin irgendwie bisschen Passat Fan, weis auch nicht warum.
Wobei der nächste warscheinlich ein S6 wird, mit dem 3.0 TDI.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wobei der nächste warscheinlich ein S6 wird, mit dem 3.0 TDI.


 
Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da es in einem S6 zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Diesel gegeben hat  .


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da es in einem S6 zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Diesel gegeben hat  .



Oder S-Line, ich kenn mich Kit den Bezeichnungen nicht so aus bei Audi.
Jedenfalls ein A6 mit 3.0 TDI und S aufm Kühlergrill.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ein A6 mit 3.0 TDI und S aufm Kühlergrill.


 
Mein A7 hat den ganzen S-Line Quatsch. Da hast du aber nur Embleme auf den Kotflügeln, Logos im Leder, etc... . Für ein "echtes" S im Grill muss man schon einen S3, S4, S5, S6, S7, S8 oder SQ5 bestellen aber nur Letzteren gibt es als Diesel  .


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Mein A7 hat den ganzen S-Line Quatsch. Da hast du aber nur Embleme auf den Kotflügeln, Logos im Leder, etc... . Für ein "echtes" S im Grill muss man schon einen S3, S4, S5, S6, S7, S8 oder SQ5 bestellen aber nur Letzteren gibt es als Diesel  .



Man hat auch noch Seitenschweller und so ne Art Front und Heckspoiler die mMn so ein Wagen schon aufpeppen.  Wieso hast du es dann wenn es Quatsch ist?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2012)

Weil ich einen Lagerwagen gekauft habe, der ist schon gebaut.
Aber da ich kein Fan von "Socken in der Unterhose" bin schreibe ich nicht "S" auf ein A Modell, M auf einen Standard BMW, etc...


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich einen Lagerwagen gekauft habe, der ist schon gebaut.
> Aber da ich kein Fan von "Socken in der Unterhose" bin schreibe ich nicht "S" auf ein A Modell, M auf einen Standard BMW, etc...



Soll heißen wenn es ein Neuwagen wäre würdest du kein Sline Packet wählen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Soll heißen wenn es ein Neuwagen wäre würdest du kein Sline Packet wählen?


 
Es ist ein Neuwagen, nur bei einer inidividuellen Zusammenstellung würde ich auf keinen Fall irgendein Abzock-Paket bestellen. Habe ich beim TT auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Packet...



*anfallbekomm* 

IT, dieses Soundmodul im Auspuff ist bei den S-Line Modellen dabei, richtig?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> IT, dieses Soundmodul im Auspuff ist bei den S-Line Modellen dabei, richtig?


 
Nein, das liegt am gewählten Motor. Der BiTDi hat z.B. das Modul.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2012)

Eure Meinungen sind gefragt. Wie findet ihr die M Farben in einer Niere -> http://1.1.1.3/bmi/img41.imageshack.us/img41/8285/mnieren.jpg
Hab mir überlegt das auch zu machen


----------



## winner961 (15. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eure Meinungen sind gefragt. Wie findet ihr die M Farben in einer Niere -> http://1.1.1.3/bmi/img41.imageshack.us/img41/8285/mnieren.jpg
> Hab mir überlegt das auch zu machen


 
sieht top aus würde ich sofort nehmen 
aber ich bin eh ein fan der Bayerischen Motorenwerke und ihrer Werke


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> *anfallbekomm*
> 
> IT, dieses Soundmodul im Auspuff ist bei den S-Line Modellen dabei, richtig?


 
Hey in der Eile darf das schon ma passieren 

Sline beinhaltet eigentlich nur optische Sachen abgesehen vom Fahrwerk. Ehrlichgesagt finde ich viele Audis ohne Sline etwas langweilig


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2012)

Wie geil ist das Ding denn 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yHl24QynOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2012)

Boah, im Moment macht Autofahren echt keinen Spaß... Temperaturen unter Null alleine gehen ja, aber wenn dann noch Nebel dazukommt, der es einem echt schwer macht überhaupt die Straßenmarkierungen zu erkennen, DANN wirds interessant ...


----------



## ich558 (15. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das Ding denn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Whoosaa (15. November 2012)

Damit kann man das Feld pflügen - ohne Pflug.


----------



## winner961 (15. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Damit kann man das Feld pflügen - ohne Pflug.



Und in einer unvorstellbaren Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Driftking007 (15. November 2012)

Damit mal abends n Ampelrennen gegen nen 3er bmw


----------



## JC88 (15. November 2012)

Oh man...der Traktor ist nun schon in jedem mir bekannten Forum was irgendwas mit Autos zu tun hat geteilt worden


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. November 2012)

traktoren gehen schon ab  Haben auch nen Oldi, Eicher G200, BJ 1960, einwandfrei zum holz machen 

Mal was anders, bin gerade etwas stutzig geworden, als ich auf der seite Unterhaltskosten Auto: Versicherung, Verbrauch, Kfz-Steuer und Wartung mal etwas herumgespielt habe, und laut dieser seite die versicherung für einen Jaguar XKRS nur rund 300€ teurer wäre für mich, als für meinen aktuellen Pug 106  Kommt mir schon sehr realitätsfern vor, aber wenn es so wäre könnte man es sich ja fast überlegen, die katze zu kaufen, spar ich ja fast noch


----------



## watercooled (16. November 2012)

Steuer, Ersatzteile, Sprit, Werkstattaufenthalte


----------



## ich558 (16. November 2012)

Jetzt fällt mit gerade ein der Typ mit dem S5 hat sich nicht mehr gerührt oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2012)

Warum wohl  ....


----------



## Fexzz (16. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mit gerade ein der Typ mit dem S5 hat sich nicht mehr gerührt oder?


 
Könnt dran liegen, dass er ne Foren Auszeit hat. Sonst hätte er natürlich schon gepostet und alles!


----------



## SamsonRade (16. November 2012)

Ich werd jetzt dann auch umsteigen müssen auf Diesel. 
Der bmw 130i wird leider verkauft. 

Zur Wahl steht bmw 330d oder A4 3.0. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen? 

Budget 20.000€


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2012)

Die Spritpreise gleichen sich immer mehr an und die Steuer ist eh höher. Warum es ein Diesel sein "muss" versteh ich daher immer weniger.


----------



## winner961 (16. November 2012)

Samson 

Ich wûrde den 130i behalten , da es nur noch wenige Vorteile gibt. Wenn Diesel dann 330d das fährt sich gut und ruhig.


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spritpreise gleichen sich immer mehr an und die Steuer ist eh höher. Warum es ein Diesel sein "muss" versteh ich daher immer weniger.



Versicherung i.d.R. auch. Die Versicherer gehen davon aus, dass mit den Karren viele Kilometer runtergeritten werden (Vertreter etc.). Länger auf der Straße = höheres Unfallrisiko=teurer.


----------



## SamsonRade (16. November 2012)

Ich müsste mir beide Diesel mal ausrechnen lassen zwecks Versicherung. 

Ich Fahr halt jetzt dann ca. 25.000km im Jahr, das sind fast 10.000km mehr wie jetzt. 

Deswegen meine Überlegung.


----------



## aloha84 (16. November 2012)

Diesel lohnt sich schon noch.....vor allem dann wenn man viel UND zügig (ca. ab 160 kmh) fährt.
Also ab 30 tkm und viel Autobahn lohnt es sich in jedem Fall.


----------



## ich558 (16. November 2012)

Mich würde schon alleine die höhere Reichweite mit einem Tank reizen als bei einem vergleichbaren Benziner.


----------



## Riverna (16. November 2012)

Ich überlege mir ernsthaft nächstes Jahr einen Nissan Skyline R33 zu holen, jedoch muss ich mich dann von einem meiner beiden 100er trennen. Vom grauen wäre das kein Problem, an dem hänge ich natürlich nicht so wirklich. Jedoch habe ich mit dem R33 und dem roten NX dann zwei Sommerautos und beide sind fürn Winter ungeeignet... einen Winterwagen zu kaufen bzw den grauen dafür zu behalten wäre natürlich kein Problem... aber was will ich mit 2 Sommerautos? Irgendwie alles doof...

Deswegen denke ich auch an einen WRX STi, den könnte ich auch im Winter fahren. Wäre die einfachste Lösung, aber ein WRX ist halt kein Skyline.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2012)

Das hängt nur von der Tankgröße ab


warum sollte das Unsinn sein? Jay Leno hat doch afaik mehr Autos als  der Monat Tage


----------



## totovo (16. November 2012)

Naja, also ein Diesel lohnt sich eigentlich bei einer Fahrleistung ab 25k Km im Jahr immer!

eine Ersparnis von um die 500€ im Jahr ist mehr als realistisch, wenn man jetzt natürlich einen 3.0 TDI mit einem 1.2 Benziner vergleicht, ist es weniger, aber ich behaupte mal immer noch fühlbar!
mal davon abgesehen, dass man weiter kommt und der Motor normalerweise länger hält


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2012)

totovo schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, also ein Diesel lohnt sich eigentlich bei einer Fahrleistung ab 25k Km im Jahr immer!
> 
> eine Ersparnis von um die 500€ im Jahr ist mehr als realistisch, wenn man jetzt natürlich einen 3.0 TDI mit einem 1.2 Benziner vergleicht, ist es weniger, aber ich behaupte mal immer noch fühlbar!
> mal davon abgesehen, dass man weiter kommt und der Motor normalerweise länger hält



Für 500 gewonnene € im Jahr, würde ich keinen solchen Heizölbomber fahren.


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2012)

Rechne das mal mit Gas gegen, ich denke da kann ein Diesel kaum gewinnen.


----------



## totovo (16. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für 500 gewonnene € im Jahr, würde ich keinen solchen Heizölbomber fahren.



Heizölbomber?  Was meinst du?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Rechne das mal mit Gas gegen, ich denke da kann ein Diesel kaum gewinnen.


 
Es ging ja aber nicht um Gas, sondern um Benzin <--> Diesel 
Das er gegen Erdgas keine Chanche hat ist klar, das weiß ich selber, wir fahren ja einen Passat EcoFuel. Autogas rechnet sich hingegen kaum. das sind vielleicht 100€ im Jahr, die du gegenüber einem Diesel mit ähnlicher Leistung sparst. mal vom Leistungsverlust, der sehr geringen Reichweite und der fraglichkeit ob bei nachgerüsteten Anlagen der Motor das so gut findet abgesehen. 

Ich meine unser Auto braucht bei flotter Fahrweise (Ich) ca. 5,5-6,5 Kg Gas, bei meinem Vater immer unter 5Kg also in etwa so viel, bzw sogar weniger, wie ein Diesel... Aber das Gas kostet nur ~1.10€, wir bezahlen nur 30€ Steuern im Jahr, und, und, und...


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2012)

totovo schrieb:
			
		

> Heizölbomber?  Was meinst du?



Heizölbomber = Dieselfahrzeug.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für 500 gewonnene € im Jahr, würde ich keinen solchen Heizölbomber fahren.


 
Heizölbomber würde ich ein wenig relativieren. Wenn wir von einem 4 Zylinder Diesel sprechen, die sind an Abartigkeit kaum zu überbieten, bei Sechs- und Achtzylindern sehe ich die Sache ein wenig anders. Da das oftmas perfekte Kilometerfresser sind. 

Ich war mal an einem Wochenende 3.500 km unterwegs und da war es schon ganz praktisch den A8 nur dreimal tanken zu müssen  .

Wenn ich mit meinem S5 dieseltypische Geschwinidgkeiten gefahren bin, dann war der Tank bald schneller leer, als das ich die Tankfüllung wieder verdienen konnte  .


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2012)

Für mich sind das alles Heizölbomber, egal wieviel Zylinder. Ist vom Wort her aber nicht negativ besetzt.  

Ich persönlich würde trotzdem lieber häufiger tanken.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. November 2012)

Was hast du gegen Diesel?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für mich sind das alles Heizölbomber, egal wieviel Zylinder. Ist vom Wort her aber nicht negativ besetzt.


 
Das stimmt natürlich. Aber stell dir vor du könntest auswählen zwischen einem 4 Zylinder Otto-Saug-Motor bei dem jede Beschleunigung zu einem qualvollen Akt wird oder einem 6-/ 8-Zylinder Turbodiesel der durchzieht als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Was wäre da wohl attraktiver?

Ideal wäre natürlich ein BiTurbo-V8-Otto, der hat alle postiven Eigenschaften, mal abgesehen vom Verbrauch, auf einmal.


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2012)

Der Vergleich hinkt.

Natürlich würde man in dem von dir geschilderten Fall zum Diesel tendieren. Einfach weil es das teurere Fahrzeug ist. Hätte ich aber die Wahl zwischen Diesel oder Benziner in der genannten Klasse, würde ich mich nicht für den Diesel entscheiden. Es sei denn, ich wäre z.B. Staubsaugervertreter und müsste häufiger zwischen Garmisch Partenkirchen und Kiel pendeln. 

Genauso würde der Vergleich zwischen 4-Zylinder Diesel und 4-Zylinder Benziner gegen den Diesel ausfallen. 

Übrigens fahren meine Eltern unter anderem einen Laguna Grandtour V6 dCi 235. Ich kenne also die Dieselwelt jenseits der 4-Zylinder. Der Laguna ist auch gut zu fahren, besonders Autobahn. Keine Frage. Trotzdem würde ich meinen 4-Zylinder 2 Liter Sauger mit seinen 200 PS nicht gegen die 235 V6 PS vom Laguna tauschen wollen. Aber das ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Die leistungsstarken Diesel sind ja keineswegs schlechte Motoren.


----------



## totovo (16. November 2012)

auch ein 4 Zylinder Diesel kann richtig spaß machen  
Und heut zu Tage sind die auch nicht mehr außerordentlich laut, oder laufen unruihg, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Ich kann leider wieder nur die aktuelle Generation von VW zum Vergleich ranziehen, einfach, weil ich nur die gefahren bin, aber man hört den 170PS Diesel kaum mehr raus als den 1,8TFSI oder noch schlimmer unser 1,4 TFSI...

man merkt aber sofort den Unterschied beim Schub


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt.
> 
> Natürlich würde man in dem von dir geschilderten Fall zum Diesel tendieren. Einfach weil es das teurere Fahrzeug ist. Hätte ich aber die Wahl zwischen Diesel oder Benziner in der genannten Klasse, würde ich mich nicht für den Diesel entscheiden. Es sei denn, ich wäre z.B. Staubsaugervertreter und müsste häufiger zwischen Garmisch Partenkirchen und Kiel pendeln.


 
Ich wollte nicht auf das bessere Preis-/ Leistungsverhältniss hinaus, sondern nur auf den besseren Fahrkomfort. 
Das ein 4 Zylinder-Turbo-Otto derzeit am ehesten das "Prädikat" Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau erhält ist klar. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man viel, schnell, komfortabel fahren will dann geht es sehr gut mit einem großen Diesel. Wenn es Geld nicht gäbe dann würde ich für einen dicken BiTurbo Otto plädieren.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, wenn du z.B. mit einem starken Fahrzeug mit Ottomotor unterwegs bist, dann musst du halt damit leben, dass ein kurzer Abstecher zum Mäces heißt, 10 Euro für Mäces und 10 für Sprit. Oder eine Fahrt ins Kino bedeutet, das mehr Geld im Tank versenkt wird als für die eigentliche Unterhaltung. Oder man muss so fahren das die große Leistung nicht zum tragen kommt, was das Ganze aber auch irgendwie absurd erscheinen lässt. 
Wenn ich an meine Dienstwagen Jahre denke, da bin ich nur "digital" gefahren, zum einen war es ohnehin nicht mein Sprit und zum anderen machte es für den Verbrauch nicht so den Unterschied.


----------



## SamsonRade (16. November 2012)

4 Zylinder kommt für mich auch nicht in frage. 

Klar könnte ich noch mehr sparen keine frage. 

Aber ich bin vom 6 ender verwöhnt. Ich will die laufruhe haben, da darf er gerne ein bisschen mehr Sprit nehmen. 

Ich fahre überwiegend Autobahn und auch gerne zügiger. Ich denke da könnte ich einiges sparen ohne den Spaß zu verlieren. 

Außer der Sound vielleicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heizölbomber würde ich ein wenig relativieren. Wenn wir von einem 4 Zylinder Diesel sprechen, die sind an Abartigkeit kaum zu überbieten


 
Ich finde die gar nicht so schlimm und als CR-Diesel laufen die schon sehr ruhig. Von dem 4Zylinder in unserem 5er hörst und merkst du im Auto fast nix, so ruhig läuft der und gar nicht die Art, wie man sich einen 4Zylinder Diesel vorstellt. Klar ist ein 6/8Zylinder eine Ecke besser, verbraucht und kostet aber auch gleich mehr.
Und wenn man von dem Diesel genug hat, nehm ich, oder mein Vater den Z4 mit, der dann aber auch wieder gleich um die 9l bei zügiger Farweise verbraucht


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. November 2012)

> Von dem 4Zylinder in unserem 5er hörst und merkst du im Auto fast nix,


Kann ich vom aktuellen A6 mit dem 2.0er Diesel auch sagen. Wobei ein 6-Zylinder Diesel schon eine sehr feine Sache ist.


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2012)

Die großen Diesel wären mir persönlich schon wieder zu viel Gewicht auf der Vorderachse. Da geht die Fuhre ja nicht mehr gescheit ums Eck. 

Wo bei das beim Laguna von meinen Eltern sauber gelöst ist. Der hat 4Control. Agil wie ein Kleinwagen


----------



## Klutten (17. November 2012)

Von dem Gewicht lassen sich die aktuellen Modelle der Mittelklasse oder oberen Mittelklasse eigentlich unbeeindruckt. Weder 3er oder 5er, noch A4 oder A6 fahren sich mit den großen (~3 Liter) Dieselmotoren träge oder so, dass man als Fahrer etwas negativ vom Gewicht bemerkt. Dazu kommt, dass man bei BMW den Antrieb auf der Hinterachse hat und ein Großteil der Audi-Modelle mit Allradantrieb ausgeliefert werden. Die Fahrzeuge bieten oft genau die Vorteile, die man sich als Vielfahrer mit Komfortanspruch wünscht, nämlich Laufruhe, mehr als genug Leistung, beachtliches Drehmoment, gehobene Fahrleistungen - und das alles bei einem geringen Kraftstoffverbrauch. Ab Werk erhältliche sportliche Fahrwerksabstimmungen sind auch nicht zu verachten und dazu noch sauber auf den Wagen abgestimmt.

Ich bin von den Eckdaten meines Dicken zumindest begeistert und möchte diese nicht mehr missen. Wenn man einen 2t-Kombi mit ~8,1 Litern auf 100 km mit viel Spaß bewegen kann, also neben dem normalen Dahingleiten auch diverse Zwischenspurts einlegen kann, muss man dem Hersteller schon zugestehen, dass er etwas von seinem Handwerk versteht. Da ist nichts träge und die Fuhre insgesamt nahezu antriebsneutral. Natürlich muss man dem gegenüberstellen, dass mein besagter Motor rein technologisch am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange und damit natürlich recht teuer angesiedelt ist. 6 Zylinder, Bi-Turbo, Commonrail, variable Ein- / Auslasssteuerung und gekühlte Abgasrückführung bieten insgesamt ein wirklich gelungenes Gesamtkonzept.

Zu den gerade aktuellen Oberklasse-Dieseln passt das Wort "träge" oder "zu viel Gewicht auf der VA" auch nicht. Sowohl A6 als auch der aktuelle 5er bieten mit 313 PS Fahrleistungen, die ich mir vor einigen Jahren noch nicht in dieser Gattung Diesel vorzustellen gewagt habe. Wer da ohne ein breites Grinsen aussteigt, der hat etwas verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## riedochs (17. November 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Autogas rechnet sich hingegen kaum. das sind vielleicht 100€ im Jahr, die du gegenüber einem Diesel mit ähnlicher Leistung sparst. mal vom Leistungsverlust, der sehr geringen Reichweite und der fraglichkeit ob bei nachgerüsteten Anlagen der Motor das so gut findet abgesehen.



Wieder mal alle Klischees bedient und doch nur das Autoblöd gewäsch nachgebrabbelt. 
Ich bin 140tkm auf LPG gefahren: Kein Leistungsverlust, 450km Reichweite mit 50 Liter Netto und für im Durchschnitt 70 Cent den Liter getankt. Mein 2.0 20V im Passat war eh ein Säufer, unter 9 Liter Super ist da nichts gelaufen. Der Motor war selbst am Ende absolut in Ordnung. In übrigen ist LPG seit Jahrzehnten in Holland und Italien üblich. Selbst bei einem Gaspreis von 80 Cent hätte Super E5 unter 1,10 Euro fallen müssen damit sich Gas nicht lohnt. 

Und er entscheidende Vorteil: ca. 6500 LPG Tankstellen gegen ca. 900 Erdgas Tankstellen in Deutschland. Viel Spaß beim suchen außerhalb der Ballungsgebiete.

Es gibt einen Grund warum in Deutschland sich die CNG Autos nicht gut verkaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2012)

Heute erst mal den neuen Golf probegefahren. Sehr schönes Auto mit unglaublich vielen Systemen


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2012)

Welche motorisierung? Highline?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. November 2012)

Gerade auf Winterreifen gewechselt...
Und das halbe Auto umgebaut, für die Fahrt am Montag, die Sitze nach hinten, endlich Beinfreiheit...
MfG


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Welche motorisierung? Highline?


 
Vollausstattung mit dem schönen DSG und die 1. Fahrt mit dem 150PS Diesel ( und 4 GoPros ) und noch die 2. Fahrt mit dem 140PS Benziner, der für 1,4l beachtlich nach vorne geht, vorallem im niedrien Drehzahlbereich 

Für die GoPros gibt's diesen Grund.http://www.der-golf-bewegt-deutschland.de/de


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2012)

Heute war in unsrer Tageszeitung ein Fahrbericht zum neuen Clio.
Sah richtig schick aus.
Auf die RS Variante sind sie auch kurz als Ausblick eingegangen. Weg vom 2l Sauger hin zum 1.6l Turbo - die 200PS bleiben.
Dazu noch ein DSG.
Hat sich recht interessant angehört.

Und der neue Leon von Seat lässt sich auch schon konfigurieren.
Aus dem modell FR haben die Iberer aber nur noch ne Ausstattungslinie gemacht 
Dafür gibts ihn (allgemein) in drei Karosserie-Varianten. Fünftürer, SC (3 Türer) und ST (Kombi)
Dazu aucgh noch mit Voll-LED Scheinis (im Gegensatz zum Golf) und das früher als Audi im A3
Nur frage ich mich bei den LED-Dingern: wenn da ein (paar) LEDs kaputt gehen ob die einzeln getauscht werden können oder ob der komplette Scheinwerfer getauscht werden muss - und wieviel das kostet.
Xenon ist bei dem nämlich nicht mehr (laut aktuellem Konfigurator) im Programm - nur Halogen oder Voll-LED


----------



## Zappaesk (17. November 2012)

Ganz im ernst, der Clio bekommt definitiv kein DSG!


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2012)

Der neue Clio RS hat Schaltwippen.  Deswegen bekommt er DSG oder ein sequenzielles Getriebe. 

Was mich eher nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass er seine 200 PS behält. Auch die Fahrleistungen bleiben gleich. Ich dachte, ich würde meinen RS im kommenden Sommer gegen den neuen RS tauschen. Aber so wirds wohl eher der Megane RS. Oder ein Daci Lodgy, wenn meine Frau schwanger wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. November 2012)

Warum sollte deren Clio ein VW Getriebe bekommen?
Wenn, dann bekommt das Ding ein Powershift Getriebe!


----------



## ich558 (17. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Clio RS hat Schaltwippen.  Deswegen bekommt er DSG oder ein sequenzielles Getriebe.
> 
> Was mich eher nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass er seine 200 PS behält. Auch die Fahrleistungen bleiben gleich. Ich dachte, ich würde meinen RS im kommenden Sommer gegen den neuen RS tauschen. Aber so wirds wohl eher der Megane RS. Oder ein Daci Lodgy, wenn meine Frau schwanger wird.



Ich wünsche dir, dass deine Frau unter diesen Umständen dann nicht schwanger wird


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum sollte deren Clio ein VW Getriebe bekommen?
> Wenn, dann bekommt das Ding ein Powershift Getriebe!


 
DSG ist für mich das Synoym für Doppelkupplungsgetriebe.
Ob es jetzt DSG (VW) oder PowerShift (Ford) oder aber auch PDK (Porsche) heißt ist mir wayne

Ich denke mal das viele mit DSG autom. ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe verbinden und nicht den Markennamen von VW für dieses Produkt


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2012)

Ich hätte lieber den Lodgy ;0)


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2012)

Der neue Tesla Model S hat wohl wirklich fast 500km Reichweite!
Zum Thema E-Auto bzw Peak-oil habe ich 2 interessante Podcasts gefunden:
1)Podcast: Killing the Electric Car | MoJomag
2)Podcast: der Peak-Oil-Rant | MoJomag


----------



## Zappaesk (17. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> DSG ist für mich das Synoym für Doppelkupplungsgetriebe.
> Ob es jetzt DSG (VW) oder PowerShift (Ford) oder aber auch PDK (Porsche) heißt ist mir wayne
> 
> Ich denke mal das viele mit DSG autom. ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe verbinden und nicht den Markennamen von VW für dieses Produkt



Ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe ist nun mal ein DKG oder DCT. Alles andere sind Markennamen. Powershift ist übrigens von Getrag und nicht Ford - denen ist offenbar kein eigener Namen eingefallen - und damit in diversen Karren drin von Renault über Ford, Mitsubishi, BMW, AMG bis hin zu Ferrari...

Ein Autofan sollte den Unterschied zw. DSG mit DKG mMn schon kennen!


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Autofan sollte den Unterschied zw. DSG mit DKG mMn schon kennen!



Echt? Mir ist sowas kompletto egal.  Hauptsache, es schaltet.


----------



## Klutten (17. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> ... Nur frage ich mich bei den LED-Dingern: wenn da ein (paar) LEDs kaputt gehen ob die einzeln getauscht werden können oder ob der komplette Scheinwerfer getauscht werden muss - und wieviel das kostet.


 
Die Frage habe ich mir vor Kurzem auch gestellt, als ich an einem 3 Jahre alten A6 die nicht funktionierende Leuchtweitenregulierung (Xenon) bemängelt habe. Am nächsten Tag sagte mir der Service-Meister nur, dass ein komplett neuer Scheinwerfer montiert werden musste - einzelne Teile nicht tauschbar wären. Kostenpunkt für den Scheinwerfer war so knapp über 1.000 Euro. Daraufhin bin ich mal ins Lager gegangen und habe mir den Preis für einen aktuellen LED-Scheinwerfer raussuchen lassen. Man halte sich fest ...knapp 1.700 Euro. 

So etwas stört natürlich den Neuwagenkäufer nicht, aber wenn das Auto mal in die Jahre kommt, und man aufgrund mangelnder Reparaturmöglichkeiten für so ein Bauteil derart tief in die Tasche greifen muss, dann mal prost Mahlzeit. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Qualität der LED-Module bei VW/Audi mittlerweile besser ist als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Ein Großteil der Passat oder Golf Plus haben zur ersten HU defekte LEDs in den Heckleuchten und fallen daher durch. Aktuell gibt es da von VW noch Kullanz, aber auch das ist irgendwann vorbei. Immerhin kostet eine Rückleuchte für den Golf Plus auch knapp 190 Euro.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. November 2012)

Und ich war überzeugt, das du dich für Technik interessiert!


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2012)

Apropos Licht: Normal ist das nicht, dass Abblend-/Fernlicht und die Instrumentenbeleuchtung "flackern", wenn man die elektrischen Fensterheber betätigt oder die beheizbaren Spiegel einschaltet, oder? Ist mir nämlich gestern aufgefallen und das "durfte" ich noch bei keinem Auto beobachten ...


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich war überzeugt, das du dich für Technik interessiert!



Nur oberflächlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. November 2012)

Technisches Verständnis macht einen zum besseren Fahrer. Das gehört dazu. 
Leider sind die technischen Erklärungen in den üblichen Revolverblättern (ams, AB...) oft so falsch, dass man daraus leider nix lernt...


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Technisches Verständnis macht einen zum besseren Fahrer. Das gehört dazu.



Also wenn ich alle Hersteller die Marke XYZ beliefern auswendig kenne und auch alle Markennamen runterbeten kann fahre ich automatisch wie Schumi


----------



## Zappaesk (17. November 2012)

Nö das nicht, aber wenn man sich für Antriebstechnik interessiert, dann weiß man schlicht, dass ein DSG von VW ist. Dazu muss man nicht alle anderen Markennamen kennen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. November 2012)

@der_yappi und Klutten

Ich habe mal wieder "jemanden" gefragt. Wenn eine LED in dem System ausfällt muss man tatsächlich den ganzen Scheinwerfer wechseln  
Als kleine Anmerkung noch: Die LEDs halten ewig, doch die Lötstellen, werden nach ein paar Jahren porös, wodurch die LEDs ausfallen und dann darf man zahlen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2012)

Auch VW lässt zuliefern, das DSG auch und das ist sogar lizenziert von VW

Also keine Eigenentwicklung !


----------



## Klutten (17. November 2012)

@ hirschi-94

Schlussendlich ist es egal, was den Defekt hervorruft - kaputt ist kaputt. Teilweise fallen Segmente komplett aus, teilweise flackern sie ...ärgerlich und teuer ist es in jedem Fall.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Auch VW lässt zuliefern, das DSG auch und das ist sogar lizenziert von VW
> 
> Also keine Eigenentwicklung !



Das stimmt nicht. Natürlich entwickelt VW seine Getriebe selbst. Das bestimmte Baugruppen zugeliefert werden ist klar und hat damit ja auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. November 2012)

> Schlussendlich ist es egal, was den Defekt hervorruft



Ja klar, könnte ja interessant sein. Ist aber schon ein Irrsinn, wenn sich jemand irgendwann ein fünf Jahre altes Auto gebraucht kauft und dann noch in die Scheinwerfer investieren darf...


----------



## riedochs (17. November 2012)

Gibt es da eine Toleranzgrenze bei defekten LEDs in Bezug auf die HU? Ich sehe oft genug welche bei denen eine einzelne LED an den Rückleuchten defekt ist.


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2012)

Früher hattest du für (fast) jedes Licht ein eigenes "Modul" wo du separat tauschen konntest.
Heute wird alles in ein Modul zusammengepackt und wenn nur ein Teilchen davon hopps geht, kannste auch die noch guten Dinge mittauschen.
So kann man auch gut verdienen (aber auch viel unnötigen Müll produzieren)


----------



## Klutten (17. November 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Toleranzgrenze bei defekten LEDs in Bezug auf die HU? Ich sehe oft genug welche bei denen eine einzelne LED an den Rückleuchten defekt ist.


 
Toleranzen? Jein. Bei Rückleuchten tauchen aktuell eigentlich ausschließlich defekte Segmente bei Blinkern auf. Flackern darf nichts, aber es dürfen "wenige" Segmente ausfallen, sofern das Signalbild nicht deutlich gestört ist. Das bedeutet über den Daumen, dass 2-3 Segmente nebeneinander (~5cm) ausfallen dürfen. Wird der Kreis an mehreren Stellen unterbrochen, so sieht das natürlich anders aus. Wie sich das Ganze bei LED-Hauptscheinwerfern darstellt, wird die Zukunft zeigen, dafür sind sie noch zu neu. Ich vermute, dass beim Ausfall von einer gewissen Anzahl LEDs eine Warleuchte oder eine Meldung im Cockpit geben wird. Hier kommt dann mit Sicherheit die FSD (Fahrzeug-Systemdaten GmbH) ins Spiel, die alle sicherheitsrelevanten elektrischen Systeme für die HU aufbereitet, die Prüfreihenfolge festlegt und auch bestimmt, wie ein Ausfall zu bewerten ist. Da es bei den Systemdaten zu 99% nur erhebliche Mängel gibt, würde ich mir da also keine große Hoffnung machen, mit einem blauen Auge davonzukommen.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Früher hattest du für (fast) jedes Licht ein eigenes "Modul" wo du separat tauschen konntest.
> Heute  wird alles in ein Modul zusammengepackt und wenn nur ein Teilchen davon  hopps geht, kannste auch die noch guten Dinge mittauschen.
> So kann man auch gut verdienen (aber auch viel unnötigen Müll produzieren)


 
So eine besagte LED-Rückleuchte beim Golf besteht aus einem fest vergossenen Bauteil, wo lediglich ein Stecker reingeht. Zerlegen wohl nur mit viel Geschick oder Gewalt möglich.


----------



## der_yappi (17. November 2012)

Ist ne gute Art für die Autokonzerne enorm Geld zu machen.
Da wird vieles doch nicht mehr einzeln sondern nur noch als Modul verkauft.
Ein Schaden von ein paar Cent wird dann zu einem von ein paar Euro.
Mir ist vor ein paar Monaten der Nuppel von der Spiegelverstellung abgefallen (NICHT abgebrochen)
Hab gesucht und ihn nicht auf Anhieb gefunden. Beim örtlichen VW / SEAT / Skoda Händler nach so nem Nuppel gefragt.
Gibts nicht einzeln. Nur das gesamte Modul zur Spiegelverstellung. Kosten an die 90€.
Und um das auszutauschen darf man noch die gesamze Türinnenverkleidung abmontieren.

Da bin ich lieber nochmal suchen gegangen und hab den Nuppel gefunden.
Solche Sachen finde ich einfach nur


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Natürlich entwickelt VW seine Getriebe selbst. Das bestimmte Baugruppen zugeliefert werden ist klar und hat damit ja auch nichts zu tun.


 Also die englische Wikipedia sagt da was anderes 


> It was designed by BorgWarner, and was initially licensed to the Volkswagen Group, with support by IAV GmbH.


Link zum Artikel:Direct-Shift Gearbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Das steht in der Quelle:


> Twin-clutch gearbox was first put into production by BorgWarner, which calls it "DualTronic". It was first used in Audi TT 3.2 in the name "DSG" (Direct-Shift Gearbox).



http://www.autozine.org/technical_school/gearbox/tech_gear_manual.htm#Twin-Clutch


----------



## Zappaesk (17. November 2012)

Borg Warner macht die Doppelkupplung für sehr viele DKGs.

Aber du kannst mir glauben, dass VW ihre Getriebe selbst entwickelt. BW ist ein Entwicklungspartner mehr nicht.


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2012)

Geile Sache, endlich hab ich meine Freundin überredet das ich in ihrem Mazda den großen V6 Motor einbauen darf. Dann macht der Koffer auch endlich Spaß


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:
			
		

> Als kleine Anmerkung noch: Die LEDs halten ewig, doch die Lötstellen, werden nach ein paar Jahren porös, wodurch die LEDs ausfallen und dann darf man zahlen.


Dann müsste man so ein Modul mit nem Reflowofen ja wieder in Gang bringen. Klingt glatt nach ner guten Geschäftsidee bei den Neupreisen  .


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Licht: Normal ist das nicht, dass Abblend-/Fernlicht und die Instrumentenbeleuchtung "flackern", wenn man die elektrischen Fensterheber betätigt oder die beheizbaren Spiegel einschaltet, oder? Ist mir nämlich gestern aufgefallen und das "durfte" ich noch bei keinem Auto beobachten ...



Mach mal nen Spannungscheck. Flackern sie nur beim einschalten oder dauerhaft?
Batterie 4 stunden nach der letzten Fahrt mal messen. Sollten zwischen 12.4 und 12.8V sein. Bei laufendem Motor 14V aufwärts.


----------



## 1821984 (18. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geile Sache, endlich hab ich meine Freundin überredet das ich in ihrem Mazda den großen V6 Motor einbauen darf. Dann macht der Koffer auch endlich Spaß



Bist du nen MX-3 als V6 (129PS?) schon gefahren? Wenn es um Laufruhe geht sind diese Motoren von Mazda sehr weit vorne (wenn sie denn vernünftig laufen) aber von den Fahrleistungen, naja ich würde da nicht zuviel erwarten.
Wenn du es trotzdem machst, empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall den Zahnriemen am noch ausgebautem Motor zu wechseln. Wenn er denn eingebaut ist bricht man sich fast die Finger.

Ingesammt solltest du dir den Motor dann vorher genaustens anschauen, weil wenn er eingebaut ist kommt man an alles sehr bescheiden ran. Falls du so Wartungssachen wie Kraftstofffilter machst, auch auf jeden Fall vorher erledigen. Dieser sitzt z.B. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, an der Spritzwand ziemlich weit unten und da kommt man schon bescheiden ran wenn nur der 4Zyl. drin hängt. Abgasanlage dann hoffentlich auch passend dazu. Der V6 hat ja ne andere bis hinten hin und nicht nur bis Kat!!!

Wenn jemanden kennst der dieses Auto als V6 hat, vorher mal fahren, weil m.M.n lohnt es sich nciht wirklich wegen der Fahrleistungen und den damit verbundenen Aufwand. Da kannst dir lieber ne Krücke kaufen die den schon drin hat.


----------



## Mosed (18. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Apropos Licht: Normal ist das nicht, dass Abblend-/Fernlicht und die Instrumentenbeleuchtung "flackern", wenn man die elektrischen Fensterheber betätigt oder die beheizbaren Spiegel einschaltet, oder? Ist mir nämlich gestern aufgefallen und das "durfte" ich noch bei keinem Auto beobachten ...


 
Also, dass das Abblendlicht (Halogen) kurz gedimmt wird, wenn man einen elektrischen Fensterheber betätigt, habe ich schon öfters gemerkt. Aber die Instrumenenbeleuchtung? Auf jeden Fall nicht auffällig.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann müsste man so ein Modul mit nem Reflowofen ja wieder in Gang bringen. Klingt glatt nach ner guten Geschäftsidee bei den Neupreisen  .


 
Naja sicher keine schlechte Idee, aber dieses Modul soll komplett mit Kunststoff vergossen sein, was die Sache nicht einfacher macht.


----------



## Riverna (18. November 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Bist du nen MX-3 als V6 (129PS?) schon gefahren? Wenn es um Laufruhe geht sind diese Motoren von Mazda sehr weit vorne (wenn sie denn vernünftig laufen) aber von den Fahrleistungen, naja ich würde da nicht zuviel erwarten.
> Wenn du es trotzdem machst, empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall den Zahnriemen am noch ausgebautem Motor zu wechseln. Wenn er denn eingebaut ist bricht man sich fast die Finger.
> 
> Ingesammt solltest du dir den Motor dann vorher genaustens anschauen, weil wenn er eingebaut ist kommt man an alles sehr bescheiden ran. Falls du so Wartungssachen wie Kraftstofffilter machst, auch auf jeden Fall vorher erledigen. Dieser sitzt z.B. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, an der Spritzwand ziemlich weit unten und da kommt man schon bescheiden ran wenn nur der 4Zyl. drin hängt. Abgasanlage dann hoffentlich auch passend dazu. Der V6 hat ja ne andere bis hinten hin und nicht nur bis Kat!!!
> ...


 
Klar meine Freundin hat ja den 133PS 1.8L V6 im Mazda verbaut. 
Es wird aber jetzt der 2.5L 165PS V6 aus dem Ford Probe II eingebaut, eben weil der kleine V6 ausm MX3 sehr enttäuschend ist was die Fahrleistung angeht. Die Laufruhe und der Klang vom Motor ist das einzige gute an dem 1.8L V6., im direkten Vergleich kaum kein Vergleich zu meinem 2L R4. Da der Probe doch um einiges besser geht, trotz den 200Kilo Mehrgewicht verspreche ich mir doch schon einen deutlichen Anstieg was den Spaß angeht. Ein Rennwagen wird daraus natürlich trotzdem nicht  

Zahnriemen kann man im eingebauten Zustand wirklich recht schlecht wechseln, hab ich vor 2 Wochen erst gemacht. Beim 2.5L Motor mach ich das dann aber wirklich vorm Einbau.


----------



## 1821984 (19. November 2012)

Bzw. aus nem MX-6


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2012)

Richtig im MX-6 gab es den Motor ebenfalls.


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2012)

Ich bin froh das ich an unserem Passat erst bei 230tkm den Zahnriemen wechseln muss.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2012)

Oder nach x Jahren  .


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Oder nach x Jahren  .


 
richtig, wobei da ab und zu etwas Silikonspray hilft. Der Zahnriemen an unserem 3BG Passat wurde nach 6 Jahren gewechselt. So lange will den aktuellen Passat nicht behalten. 

In meinem alten Passat waren nach 9 Jahren und 240tkm noch die ersten Keilriemen drin. Immer gut mit Silikonspray eingesprüht, die sahen noch richtig gut aus nach der Zeit.


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2012)

Zahnriemenwechsel finde ich auch extrem lästig, sah nie den Sinn wieso ein Hersteller auf Zahnriemen baut statt auf Kette. Kann eigentlich nur einen Grund haben und uwar das man Zahnriemenwechseln lassen muss und damit die Werkstätten ordentlich absahnen können.


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2012)

Das selbst Ketten nicht problemlos sind sieht man ja immer wieder. Mir ist es am Ende egal. Außerdem ist Kette teurer und die meisten Käufer dürften sich dafür nicht interessieren.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2012)

Bei einem Zahn/Keilriemen weiß man wenigstens an welcher Stelle der Verschleiß auftritt, eben am Riemen. Und soo oft muss der Zahnriemen ja auch nicht neu(ausser beim Mondial von meinem Dad, aber der ist ja auch kein "normales" Auto). Bei einer Kette sind irgendwann die Zähne die sie führen Matsche und das ist dann ganz doof zu warten.


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. November 2012)

Hi,

ich bin hier neu 

wollte euch meinen 3er BMW vorstellen.
isn 316i - 102ps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der wagen wurde durch teile von ATU aufwendig ferschönert.
zum beispil:
ATU Auspuff
Alulett felgen mit bmw deckel
raid lenkrad 
chrom schaltknauf

gfk m-paket

JOM Sportfahrwerk
Eufab sportluftfilter
und ein spezial chip von ebay
müsste jetzt zirka 150ps haben und geht voll ab.


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2012)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin hier neu
> 
> ...



Ebay Spezial Chip? Nach was schmeckt der? Paprika oder Nacho-Käse?
Sportluftfilter? Außer etwas Klang kommt da zu 99,9% nichts raus.
ATU Auspuff? Naja, wenn du meinst.

Und die drei Dinge zusammen sollen fast 50PS Mehrleistung aus nem 316i holen?

 Wer das glaubt, glaubt auch das ein 3GHz Quadcore autom. 12 Ghz hat 

Und soweit ich mich recht erinnern kann schreibt man verschönert noch immer mit V und Beispiel mit IE - von der Groß- und Kleinschreibung fang' ich gar nicht erst an...


----------



## JC88 (19. November 2012)

eBay Spezialchip...wenn ich sowas schon lese 

Der arme BMW...


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2012)

+50PS per Chip bei nem Wagen der keinen Turbolader hat? Wo sollen die denn her kommen?
Zur Optik äusser ich mich nicht. Da soll jeder machen was ihm gefällt(solange es keine anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet).


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. November 2012)

ja sicher kommen da knapp 50 ps raus!

nein spaß, wollte mir als neuer hier im thread einen kleinen scherz erlauben 

ist in wirklichkeit ein 328i 193ps sind eingetragen, auf dem prüfstand kommen aber 199,5ps raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal grob zur ausstattung 

Ab werk:

Styling 29 geschraubte kreuzspeichen
teilleder
M-paket
M-Fahrwerk

mittlerweile:

M3-Tacho
AC-Schnitzerfahrwerk + tieferlegung
Supersprint ESD - nit zu verwechseln mit Supersport oder Powersprint
gelbe ZKW nebler
orange Blinker und rückleuchten

umgebaute Ansaugbrücke vom 325i
drückt aktuell ohne elektronischer anpassung 220ps auf die Rolle

steht aktuell auf seinen blöde alulett Winterräder
nächstes Jahr kommen die geschraubte Styling 5 felgen vom e34 dran, liege hier schon rum und müssen noch zum verdichter und das Steuergerät wird noch angepasst, soll dann irgendwo bei etwas über 230ps rauskommen.


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2012)

Ignoriert ihn einfach... er macht sich einen Spaß draus und kommt vom HWLuxx. Es ist ein 328i mit 211PS...

Edit: War zu langsam.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und die drei Dinge zusammen sollen fast 50PS Mehrleistung aus nem 316i holen?


 
Wieso nicht? Dazu muss doch nur das Drehmoment um 50% gesteigert werden oder die Drehzahl oder eben eine Mischung aus beidem .


----------



## 8800 GT (19. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ignoriert ihn einfach... er macht sich einen Spaß draus und kommt vom HWLuxx. Es ist ein 328i mit 211PS...
> 
> Edit: War zu langsam.


 
Warum 211 PS? Das ist falsch.


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2012)

War der Meinung dies hätte er mal im HWL erzählt, dann sind es halt 220PS.


----------



## dekay55 (19. November 2012)

220PS, aus nem M52 ... nur mit ner Ansaugbrücke vom M50B25 ? Das einzige was dir das bringt, das sich das maximale Drehmoment in den oberen Drehzahlbereich verschiebt, aber 20PS Mehrleistung vergiss es. Die Streung vom M52B28 ist zwar in der Tat etwas höher, aber du hast ja schon geschrieben serie hast du 199PS auf der Rolle, das ist auch realistisch, aber nur durch die Ansaugbrücke 20PS mehrleistung kannste beim M52B28 knicken, wie gesagt in der Regel bringen die kürzeren Ansaugrohre von der B25 brücke lediglich ne verschiebung vom Drehmoment in den oberen bereich.


----------



## 8800 GT (19. November 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:


> 220PS, aus nem M52 ... nur mit ner Ansaugbrücke vom M50B25 ? Das einzige was dir das bringt, das sich das maximale Drehmoment in den oberen Drehzahlbereich verschiebt, aber 20PS Mehrleistung vergiss es. Die Streung vom M52B28 ist zwar in der Tat etwas höher, aber du hast ja schon geschrieben serie hast du 199PS auf der Rolle, das ist auch realistisch, aber nur durch die Ansaugbrücke 20PS mehrleistung kannste beim M52B28 knicken, wie gesagt in der Regel bringen die kürzeren Ansaugrohre von der B25 brücke lediglich ne verschiebung vom Drehmoment in den oberen bereich.


 Ja aber Drehmoment mal Drehzahl durch irgendwas ergibt doch die Leistung. Wenn sich also das Max Drehmoment mit einer höheren Drehzahl paart, wird doch auch die Maximalleistung höher.


----------



## dekay55 (19. November 2012)

Ja vieleicht um 3-4 PS aber keine 20PS .... das wär ja der Absolute Tuningtrick beim M52B28, wär schon etwas komisch wenn das bei uns im BMW Club nicht bekannt wäre  Die Diskussionen und ergebnisse haben wir auch schon ausreichend ausdiskutiert und veranschaulicht. Von daher bin ich mir sehr sicher das dort keine 20PS rauskommen. Um wirklich echte 20PS bei nem Sauger rauszuholen ist schon weitaus mehr nötig als paar hundert Euro für ne Ansaugbrücke und anpassung auszugeben.

Auserdem erhöht sich nicht die Drehzahl durch die Ansaugbrücke, dazu müsste schon der Begrenzer rausgenommen bzw nach oben gesetzt werden  Und dann müsste man auch noch was tun das die ganze geschichte Standfest bleibt.


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. November 2012)

okay... 220ps war jetzt "großzügig" aufgerundet.
es waren 218,xx PS.

213 ps hatte der motor mit noch undichter Ansaugbrücke und zog laut Leistungsdiagramm schlechter als ohne umgebauter Brücke.
so merkte ich das auch, als die Brücke frisch reinkam, kurz danach wurde das alles etwas undicht und zog bis 5000rpm nicht viel besser als im serienzustand.
grund dafür war dass die Brücke nach dem LMM an der Drosselklappe zur brücke undicht war und somit falsch luft gezogen hat.

zum technischen umstand.
die rohre sind von der M50 brücke zur M52 sind in etwa gleich lang, die drosselklappe passte normal wieder dran.
nur der innendurchmesser von den rohren von der M50 Brücke sind größer.
elektronisch wurde am Motor nichts gemacht.

213ps hab ich als Leistungsdiagramm in PDF irgendwo auf dem rechner.
das andere gutachten mit den 218ps hab ich blöderweise beim aufräumen meines emailfachs gelöscht.

vergleichsbilder von den brücken und leistungsdiagramm von dem 213ps diagramm hab ich hier aufm rechner, kann ich heut nacht gern hochladen.


ich weiß ja nicht in welchem BMW club du dich rumtreibst..
aber beim 323i und 328i ist die ansaugbrücke vom 325i als Tuningmaßnahme sehr beliebt...
beim 328i sind 235ps keine seltenheit mit brücke und softwareanpassung

achjo..
und wenn irgendwelche schlaumeier ankommen sollten...
"öööööh, 218ps aber kein diagramm vorhanden..AHAAAAA!"

auch wenn das nicht stimmen mag, luxxer wissen dass ich probleme mit der undichten Ansaugbrücke hatte und dass mind. 213ps im raum standen.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2012)

Hab heute mal die Karre auf die Hebebühne gestellt, gar nicht so einfach bei dem Fahrwerk. Unterboden immernoch in einem sehr sehr guten Zustand, kein Rost und kein Flugrost. Nächstes Jahr komplett lackieren lassen und ich kann endlich mal wieder eine Runde drehen... der Ölkühler ist mittlerweile auch im Betrieb, das Themostat öffnet bei 78°c den Kreislauf zum Ölkühler. Damit sollten meine Temperaturprobleme mit dem neuen Motor auch im Griff sein und es kann an mehr Leistung gehen. Mal sehen wieviel ich davon finanziell nächstes Jahr auf die Reihe bekomme.

Der 2.5L Motor für den Mazda wurde heute auch bestellt, wird aber erst im Frühling eingebaut. Vorher will ich Zahnriemen, Umlenkrolle, Wasserpumpe, Zylinderkopfdichtung, Ventildeckel und Ölwannendichtung sowie die Kerzen tauschen. Danach wird dann der Motor eingebaut und auf dem Prüfstand eingestellt...


----------



## Zoon (20. November 2012)

10 Seiten weiter vorne hat der jenige wohl unter anderem Nick nen S5 gekauft


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2012)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> auch wenn das nicht stimmen mag, luxxer wissen dass ich probleme mit der undichten Ansaugbrücke hatte und dass mind. 213ps im raum standen.


 
Ob 213, 218 oder 220 PS bei einem Saugmotor so einen Unterschied machen weiß ich nicht. Da diese wenn überhaupt sowieso nur als Peak anliegen und somit eher von theoretischer Natur sind.

Wie auch immer, heute kommt mein "Baby"  .


----------



## Falk (20. November 2012)

Mich nervt hier im Stadtverkehr der 6. Gang im Moment. Bei 50 im 6. vor sich hinfahren ist ja ok, aber immer wenn ich eine gelbe Ampel kriegen will (und hier in M kriegen auch die drei hinter einem die selbe "gelbe" Ampel noch) schaltet das Getriebe erst einmal einen oder mehrere Gänge runter. Da ist es mir lieber, dass er den 6. auslässt, wenn der Motor noch nicht auf Temperatur ist - dann muss man nicht aus dem tiefsten Drehzahlkeller rausbeschleunigen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2012)

Das ist eigentlich mit DER Grund, wieso ich nur im absoluten Notfall nen Automatik als eigenes Auto fahren würde . Wenn ne Ampel Gelb wird gehts halt vom Fünften innen Dritten runter und gut ist - beim Signum meiner Eltern halt vom Sechsten innen Dritten oder Vierten (der hats Drehmoment ja).


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> beim Signum meiner Eltern halt vom Sechsten innen Dritten oder Vierten (der hats Drehmoment ja).


 
Gibt es drehmomentstarke Motoren im Signum?


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gibt es drehmomentstarke Motoren im Signum?


 
Kommt auf die Definition an.....ab wann ist der Motor "drehmomentstark"?
Den Signum gibts als 2,8 V6 Turbo (Benzin) mit 250 PS und 350 Nm bei 1800U/min.
Ich würde sagen das ist schon gut, geht aber natürlich auch besser.

Edit:
Es gab glaub auch einen 3,0 cdti.....177PS und 370 Nm....

Grüße


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gibt es drehmomentstarke Motoren im Signum?


 
Drehmomentstärker als in meinem Golf geht immer . Siehe: 


aloha84 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Definition an.....
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...




Auch wenn ich mit Opel-Motoren generell irgendwie nicht warm werde...


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2012)

Alles Ansichtssache, leider gibt es den einen oder anderen hier wo alles unter 400PS und 800nm nur zu einem Rasenmähermotor taugt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Definition an.....ab wann ist der Motor "drehmomentstark"?
> Den Signum gibts als 2,8 V6 Turbo (Benzin) mit 250 PS und 350 Nm bei 1800U/min.



OK. Ist in Ordnung ...... für einen 2 Liter Motor  .



aloha84 schrieb:


> Es gab glaub auch einen 3,0 cdti.....177PS und 370 Nm....


 
3 Liter Diesel liegen meist irgendwo zwischen 450 und 650 Nm. Da sind die 370 schon fast traurig  .


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 3 Liter Diesel liegen meist irgendwo zwischen 450 und 650 Nm. Da sind die 370 schon fast traurig  .


 
Zumal sich der 1,9l PD-TDI im ("alten") Passat dynamischer Anfühlt  . Nebenbei macht der V6-CDTI gut Ärger seit einiger Zeit: Man will beispielsweise auffer Autobahn aus ner Baustelle aus nem hohen Gang rausbeschleunigen und die Kiste geht ins Notlaufprogramm, weil irgendein "Druckventil" nicht öffnet (Aussage Werkstatt) und niemand findet den Fehler...


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2012)

Spricht jetzt nicht unbedingt gegen den Motor....sondern mehr gegen die Werkstatt.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> OK. Ist in Ordnung ...... für einen 2 Liter Motor  .
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Liter Diesel liegen meist irgendwo zwischen 450 und 650 Nm. Da sind die 370 schon fast traurig  .


 
Ja aber nicht zu Zeiten als der Signum bzw. dessen Motor vorgestellt wurde. Das ist immerhin schon ein Weilchen her!


----------



## watercooled (20. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:
			
		

> OK. Ist in Ordnung ...... für einen 2 Liter Motor  .
> 
> 3 Liter Diesel liegen meist irgendwo zwischen 450 und 650 Nm. Da sind die 370 schon fast traurig  .



Unsere Rumpeldüse drückt 400nm auf die Vorderachse 
Für nen 2 Liter ganz ok  

Wobei Mercedes da ja was echt krankes im Angebot hat mit 550nm


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Unsere Rumpeldüse drückt 400nm auf die Vorderachse


 

Ich glaube sogar noch um ein Vielfaches mehr, ausser der Motor ist direkt an die Antriebswelle geflanscht ohne ein Übersetzungsverhätniss, bzw. ein Getriebe  .


----------



## Zoon (20. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nebenbei macht der V6-CDTI gut Ärger seit einiger  Zeit: Man will beispielsweise auffer Autobahn aus ner Baustelle aus nem  hohen Gang rausbeschleunigen und die Kiste geht ins Notlaufprogramm,  weil irgendein "Druckventil" nicht öffnet (Aussage Werkstatt) und  niemand findet den Fehler...



Seid ihr ja in guter Gesellschaft, der olle Isuzu V6 Diesel sorgte gerne mal für Ärger ..


----------



## watercooled (20. November 2012)

Jaaaaaah du weist was ich damit sagen will


----------



## BlindxDeath (20. November 2012)

meine ventile sind endlich da 
gleich mal meine ventilkappen draufgeschraubt.. da fehlen trotzdem noch paar milimeter -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut dass ich paar leute kenne die bei er polizei arbeiten 
vllt. können die mir paar Hülsen besorgen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Es gab glaub auch einen 3,0 cdti.....177PS und 370 Nm....
> 
> Grüße


 
Das ist schon ziemlich wenig Drehmoment. Da hatte unser E61 mit 2L Hubraum fast genausoviel (350NM), auch mit 177PS.


----------



## 1821984 (20. November 2012)

Insbesondere weil der 1,9er Diesel mit 150ps auch schon 350Nm macht. Trotzdem fühlt es sich vergleichsweise wenig an zum passat oder ähnliche. Aber dafür kostet dieses Auto kaum die Hälfte vom BMW!!! Da darf jeder selber entscheiden wo die Prioritäten liegen


----------



## 8800 GT (20. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Man will beispielsweise auffer Autobahn aus ner Baustelle aus nem hohen Gang rausbeschleunigen und die Kiste geht ins Notlaufprogramm, weil irgendein "Druckventil" nicht öffnet (Aussage Werkstatt) und niemand findet den Fehler...


 Sowas ähnliches hatte unser A210 auch. Ging nicht direkt in den Notlauf, aber es gab manchmal(nicht immer 100% reproduzierbar) nen kleinen Ruck und die Motorleuchte ging an. Ab da nahm der Wagen nur noch schlecht gas an, nach nem Neustart war alles wieder normal. Werkstatt hat den Fehler nie beseitigen können.

Edit: das ganze nannte sich Saugrohrdrucksensor. Der Wurde ausgetauscht, hatte aber nix genützt.


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2012)

Ja, bei uns steht auch der Luftmassenmesser im Fehlerspeicher dann. Austausch bringt aber nichts und laut Werkstatt (mehrere btw ) schreibt das Steuergerät wenns nicht weiß was abgeht einfach mal den LMM rein.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2012)

Die Schläuche vom Ölkühler zu verlegen ist echt grauenvoll... entweder sieht es gepfuscht aus oder die Schläuche sind zu kurz. Am besten drehe ich den Motor einfach um, so das der Filter vorne sitzt...


----------



## Falk (21. November 2012)

Seit ihr schon mal einem Falschfahrer begegnet? Die Meldungen dazu häufen sich ja derzeit irgendwie, mir ist es auch unverständlich (warum man bei einem Selbstmord z.B. andere gefährden muss...). Ich fahr ja recht wenig, von daher ist meine Chance, einem Irren zu begegnen, relativ gering...

Ich selbst würde, gesetzt den Fall ich biege falsch auf die BAB, sofort auf den Standstreifen fahren, die Rennleitung benachrichtigen und abwarten. Da sollte das Risiko ja ähnlich groß sein wie bei einer normalen Panne..


----------



## Zappaesk (21. November 2012)

Ich bin schon einem begegnet. Der war zwar auf der Gegenspur (Gott sei dank) aber es ist trotzdem ein gruseliges Gefühl!
Am Freitag hatte ich Glück, da ist im Radio ein Falschfahrer zw. Wiesloch/Rauenberg und Sinsheim gemeldet worden. Ich war selber gerade auf Höhe Sinsheim Steinfurt d.h. ich habe den um 3km "verpasst"...


----------



## JC88 (21. November 2012)

Ja, das ist mir in letzter Zeit auch aufgefallen das ungewöhnlich viele Falschfahrermeldungen im Radio durchgesagt werden.
Nicht nur Selbstmörder die gern andere mit ziehen wollen sondern einfach anscheinend verwirrte Menschen...


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2012)

Eigentlich ist es doch unmöglich *unbemerkt* in die falsche Richtung auf die Autobahn zu fahren, entweder ist es Absicht oder die Menschen sind geistig sehr sehr verwirrt. Wenn man schon Selbstmord begehen will sollte man es so anstellen das andere nicht dadurch in Gefahr kommen, verstehe solche Menschen nicht.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2012)

Ich bin auch schon einem begegnet. Nachts auf der B10 bei Pirmasens. Kumpel und ich sind heimgefahren. Die Strecke ist 4 Spurig. Zwei Fahrbahnen Richtung Pirmasens und zwei Gegenfahrbahnen. Dazwischen ne Mittelleitplanke. Also praktisch wie ne stinknormale Autobahn. Uns kam auf unserer Seite ein Auto entgegen. Ich bin gefahren und habe durch die Blendung der Scheinwerfer des anderen Autos überhaupt nicht gecheckt, dass das uns entgegen kommende Auto auf unserer Straßenseite war. Ich dachte, die Scheinwerfer leuchten von der anderen Fahrbahnseite durch die Mittelleitplanke. Jedenfalls, die Straße ist kurvig und windet sich durchs Tal den Berg hoch. Rasant wie ich damals noch unterwegs war, bin ich relativ zügig auf der linken Spur gefahren. Immer schön auf das Licht zu. Bis mein Kumpel gebrüllt hat, ich soll rüber ziehen, der sei auf unserer Spur. Ich konnte grad noch nach rechts lenken und vorbei war er. Wir sind dann mit Puls 180 rechts rann und jeder erst mal so 10 bis 20 Kippen geraucht. Ich schätze mal, ich hatte so 130 bis 140 km/h drauf gehabt. Ein Frontalaufprall bei der Geschwindigkeit, das wäre nicht gut ausgegangen. Noch heute läuft es mir kalt über den Rücken, wenn ich an diese Nacht zurück denke.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2012)

Natürlich "häufen" sich die Meldungen zur Zeit.. ganz Deutschland ist ja gerade auf dem Geisterfahrer-Trip. Hoffentlich legt sich das bald wieder.. die Chance, durch einen dadurch verursachten Unfall zu sterben, ist kleiner als die Chance, durch einen Mückenstich zu sterben. 
Schilder aufstellen, und gut ist. Damit hält man einen Großteil der Leute davon ab, aus Versehen auf die Bahn zu fahren - und gegen die, die es absichtlich machen, gibt es kein Rezept. Vorausschauend fahren, auf Sichtweite angepasste Geschwindigkeit, und wundern, wenn nachts auf der eigenen Seite Lichter entgegenkommen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. November 2012)

Das Thema wird momentan ein wenig arg gehypt! Was die Schilder bringen sollen ist mir auch schleierhaft. So wie ich das kenne stehen jetzt schon Schilder an jeder Abfahrt, die ein auffahren verbieten. Das hält keinen ab!


----------



## Klutten (21. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ... So wie ich das kenne stehen jetzt schon Schilder an jeder Abfahrt, die ein auffahren verbieten. Das hält keinen ab!


 
...und zudem auf *beiden Seiten* der Fahrbahn. Mir ist es auch schleierhaft, wie man so etwas übersehen kann, aber es gibt leider einfach zu viele Menschen, die entweder verwirrt sind oder sich mit etwas anderem als Autofahren beschäftigen - zum Bleistift dem Handy.


----------



## winner961 (21. November 2012)

Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zudem auf beiden Seiten der Fahrbahn. Mir ist es auch schleierhaft, wie man so etwas übersehen kann, aber es gibt leider einfach zu viele Menschen, die entweder verwirrt sind oder sich mit etwas anderem als Autofahren beschäftigen - zum Bleistift dem Handy.



Oder wie man mir in der Fahrschule erzählt hat passiert das auch Leuten die hier Urlaub machen und die Schilder nicht lesen können obwohl diese Geisterfahrten meist damit Enden das sie wieder Auf die richtige Fahrspur zurück finden.


----------



## ich558 (21. November 2012)

Mein könnte auch einfach bei der Ausfahrt Krallen gegen die Fahrtrichtung aufstellen damit Geisterfahrer die eigentlich keine sein wollen gleich mal 4 Platten haben und die dies sein wollen zumindest Schwierigkeiten haben beim weiterfahren


----------



## Zappaesk (21. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Mein könnte auch einfach bei der Ausfahrt Krallen gegen die Fahrtrichtung aufstellen damit Geisterfahrer die eigentlich keine sein wollen gleich mal 4 Platten haben und die dies sein wollen zumindest Schwierigkeiten haben beim weiterfahren


 
Bevor an jeder deutschen Auffahrt sowas installiert wird, sollte für das Geld noch das eine oder andere sinnvolle Projekt angegangen werden! Abgesehen davon muss es im Falle eine Notfalls für Rettungskräfte möglich sein als "Geisterfahrer" auf die gesperrte Autobahn zu fahren.


----------



## ich558 (21. November 2012)

Was sinnvolleres als zig Menschenleben und Unfallschäden zu verhindern?  Da gäbe es sicher eine Möglichkeit für Rettungskräfte wie Absenken der Fallen per Fernsteuerung o.ä.


----------



## Klutten (21. November 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Oder wie man mir in der Fahrschule erzählt hat passiert das auch Leuten die hier Urlaub machen und die Schilder nicht lesen können obwohl diese Geisterfahrten meist damit Enden das sie wieder Auf die richtige Fahrspur zurück finden.


 
Ich war schon in vielen europäichen Ländern mit dem Auto unterwegs und bin mir recht sicher, dass zumindest die wichtigsten (Grundregeln betreffenden) Schilder überall den gleichen Inhalt haben und oft nur wenig von der "Norm" abweichen.


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> ..aber es gibt leider einfach zu viele Menschen,  die entweder verwirrt sind oder sich mit etwas anderem als Autofahren  beschäftigen - zum Bleistift dem Handy.



oder solche die einfach völlig blind dem Navi "vertrauen" wenn es mitten auf der Autobahn "bitte wenden" meldet.


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schilder aufstellen, und gut ist. Damit hält man einen Großteil der Leute davon ab, aus Versehen auf die Bahn zu fahren - und gegen die, die es absichtlich machen, gibt es kein Rezept..


 Krallen aufstellen die Reifen zerschlitzen sobald man auf der falschen Seite drauf fährt eine andere sinnvolle Lösung  sehe ich nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> oder solche die einfach völlig blind dem Navi "vertrauen" wenn es mitten auf der Autobahn "bitte wenden" meldet.


 
Hatte ich neulich vor mir so eine Situation: Bei uns in der Ecke wurde ein Autobahnkreuz völlig "überarbeitet", unter anderem verläuft ein Teil der A39 von der A392 (oder wars die 391?) aus befahren nun auf einer alten Nebenstraße, die auch in topaktuellen Navis noch als solche eingezeichnet ist. 
Vor mir fuhr nun eine(r), der mitten auf der Autobahn auf einmal ohne Grund eine Vollbremsung machte, direkt darauf meldete auch mein Navi "Bitte wenden!" - ein Zufall  ?


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2012)

Bei nicht ideal beschilderten Baustellen die zwischenzeitlich auch schon mal auf die Gegenfahrbahn gehen kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass man in der falschen Spur landet.
Da helfen dann auch keine Krallen auf den regulären Auffahrten.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was sinnvolleres als zig Menschenleben und Unfallschäden zu verhindern?  Da gäbe es sicher eine Möglichkeit für Rettungskräfte wie Absenken der Fallen per Fernsteuerung o.ä.


 
Da gibts sicherlich billigere Möglichkeiten mehr Menschenleben zu retten als zigtausend Krallenfallen (tolles Wort!) mit Fernbedienung zu installieren. Die paar Tote durch Geisterfahrer sind nicht gerade das Highlight der Unfallstatistik!

Ich habe vorhin versucht raus zu finden wie viele Ausfahrten es auf den BABs gibt, dazu noch alle Rast- und Parkplätze (da seh ich das Risiko höher an mal falschrum aufzufahren)... ich habs aber nicht raus gefunden!


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Krallen aufstellen die Reifen zerschlitzen sobald man auf der falschen Seite drauf fährt eine andere sinnvolle Lösung  sehe ich nicht.


 
Völlig sinnfrei. Dann fährt man halt korrekt auf, und biegt links ab. Oder man wendet an einer Raststätte. Oder man wendet mitten auf der Bahn. Oder man fährt einfach falsch auf eine Bundesstraße auf. Oder man fährt einfach auf der Landstraße jemandem vors Auto. -> Vollkommen sinnloser Aktionismus, und völlige Naivität, zig Millionen für Krallen auszugeben, und dann zu meinen, das sei a.) eine sinnvolle Aktion, und b.) jetzt habe man das Problem auch nur ansatzweise gelöst.
Ist auch sowieso nur eine (hoffnungslose) "Bekämpfung" eines Symptoms - nicht aber der Ursache. Würde man das gleiche Geld in Suizidprävention stecken, könnte man anstatt 20 Todesopfer jährlich ein vielfaches verhindern, weil man dadurch auch Menschen erreicht, die sich vor Züge schmeißen, die von Brücken springen, die Amok laufen, ...


----------



## Mosed (21. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es doch unmöglich *unbemerkt* in die falsche Richtung auf die Autobahn zu fahren, entweder ist es Absicht oder die Menschen sind geistig sehr sehr verwirrt.


 
Sehe ich genauso. 

Anzeichen, dass man falsch auf die Autobahn auffährt (die mir grad spontan einfallen):


In den meisten Fällen eine sehr "merkwürdige" Straßenführung, um auf den Zubringer zu kommen.
"Verbot der Einfahrt"-Schilder.
Man fährt nur Links-Kurven auf dem Zubringer (wäre nach meiner kurzen Überlegung nur möglich, wenn man dabei die Autobahn mittels Über-/Unterführung nochmal komplett überquert, bevor man auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen landet)
Der Beschleunigungsstreifen ist links von der Autobahn - ergo muss man nach rechts fahren, um auf die Autobahn aufzufahren
Der Standstreifen ist links
Die Gegenrichtung ist rechts und fährt zudem in die gleiche Richtung wie man selber
Man sieht die Rückseiten der Verkehrsschilder
Es kommen einem spätestens auf der Autobahn Autos entgegen

Wer das alles übersiegt muss schon sehr madig in der Birne sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. November 2012)

Im Prinzip hast du recht. Aber ich denke, das bei bester Sicht und gutem Wetter eh fast niemand falsch rum drauf fährt. Anders siehts bei Nacht und Nebel (oder eben nur Nebel) aus, dazu wenig Verkehr und mangelnde Ortskenntnis... Da könnte man es evtl. tatsächlich erst merken wenn man drauf ist. Das soll jetzt keine Entschuldigung sein, aber jeder, der schon mal im Nebel rumgegurkt ist und sich nicht ausgekannt hat, der hat vlt. auch schonmal das eine oder andere Übersehen?!

Zu Punkt 3. da fallen mir ein paar Auffahrten ein, in denen man linksrum drauf geht. Auch zu Punkt 4 fällt mir was ein - das ist alles andere als üblich, aber es gibt solche Auffahrten auch in legal.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. November 2012)

Fahrbahn-Krallen - Verkehrstalk-Foren


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2012)

Sieht doch fast wie Serie aus oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2012)

Seit Dienstag Abend habe ich meinen A7. 
Lustiges Auto, fährt sich ganz gut, ist extrem praktisch als  Alltagswagen durch den riesen Kofferrraum. Und der Verbrauch scheint  auch soweit OK zu sein, ist halt noch schwer nach 300 km zu beurteilen  .

Hier mal die ersten Bilder die ich auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy  gemacht habe. Leider nur mit den 19" Winterrädern aber im Sommer kommen  die schicken 20"er drauf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (22. November 2012)

Schön wenn er dir gefällt  Mir gefällt er nicht


----------



## Whoosaa (22. November 2012)

Und? Untermotorisiert? Bei dem Gewicht und dem "kleinen" Diesel..


----------



## ich558 (22. November 2012)

Hammer Auto einer der schönsten Audis  Sogar auf den Winteralus


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2012)

Mit dem A5 der erste seit dem 1. TT.


----------



## Fexzz (22. November 2012)

Sehr sehr schickes Auto, gefällt mir echt gut. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und? Untermotorisiert? Bei dem Gewicht und dem "kleinen" Diesel..


 
Momentan ist es schwer zu beurteilen, da ich zum einen sehr viele Termine habe und mich da kaum ums Auto kümmern kann und zum anderen ist er noch nicht eingefahren. Aber rein subjektiv fühlt es sich gut an. Und bei meinem "Rentnerfahrstil" paßt es ganz gut, da ich ja keine hohen Drehzahlen mag  .

Aber alles in allem ist es ein toller Wagen um privat und geschäftlich unterwegs zu sein. Viel Platz, viel Komfort, wenig akkustische Belästigungen. Und auch die 600 Watt Bose Anlage trägt ihren Teil dazu bei, schön von der Umwelt abgeschlossen zu sein  .


----------



## der_yappi (22. November 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Freund 

(mal kucken wie lange du ihm treu bleibst - Wetten werden noch angenommen  )


----------



## Whoosaa (22. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Momentan ist es schwer zu beurteilen, da ich zum einen sehr viele Termine habe und mich da kaum ums Auto kümmern kann und zum anderen ist er noch nicht eingefahren. Aber rein subjektiv fühlt es sich gut an. Und bei meinem "Rentnerfahrstil" paßt es ganz gut, da ich ja keine hohen Drehzahlen mag  .
> 
> Aber alles in allem ist es ein toller Wagen um privat und geschäftlich unterwegs zu sein. Viel Platz, viel Komfort, wenig akkustische Belästigungen. Und auch die 600 Watt Bose Anlage trägt ihren Teil dazu bei, schön von der Umwelt abgeschlossen zu sein  .


 
Dann berichte mal in ein paar Tagen nochmal, wenn du ihn ein wenig kennen gelernt hast.


----------



## ich558 (22. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Freund
> 
> (mal kucken wie lange du ihm treu bleibst - Wetten werden noch angenommen  )


 
50€ auf "1 Jahr"


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2012)

Heute sind endlich meine Performance Nieren angekommen 
Und auch gleich eine Niere mit den 3 Farben Foliert  Mal sehen, wie das am Auto aussieht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (22. November 2012)

Die M Streifen in der Nire sieht man auch nicht oft ... bitte unbedingt Bilder machen wenn du sie eingebaut hast


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Freund


 
Danke, ich hoffe aber das der Wagen mich schon eine gewisse Zeit lang problemlos begleitet. Die ersten beiden Tage hat er erfolgreich geschaft  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die M Streifen in der Nire sieht man auch nicht oft ... bitte unbedingt Bilder machen wenn du sie eingebaut hast


 
Hab ich nun eingebaut, ist 'ne Sache von 5min, Bilder mach ich vielleicht morgen bei Tageslicht


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Heute sind endlich meine Performance Nieren angekommen
> Und auch gleich eine Niere mit den 3 Farben Foliert  Mal sehen, wie das am Auto aussieht.


 
Die Nieren habe ich mir auch gegönnt, da sie den Effekt der Individual-Shadowline-Leisten aufgreifen und dann schlussendlich kein Chrom mehr am Auto ist. Die farbigen Akzente mag ich aber nicht so.

@ IT
Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto, mag ich gut leiden. Wäre der Kofferraum für meine Zwecke nicht etwas zu klein, könnte ich mir den Wagen auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ IT
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto, mag ich gut leiden. Wäre der Kofferraum für meine Zwecke nicht etwas zu klein, könnte ich mir den Wagen auch gut vorstellen.


 
Erstmal vielen Dank. Der Kofferraum ist für meine Verhältnisse relativ groß (550 Liter). Aber wer sehr viel transportiert ist mit einem Kombi sicherlich besser bedient. 
Da ich vorher mit einem TT Roadster und mit einem S5 Cabrio klar gekommen bin, sind meine Transportbedürfnisse einigermassen überschaubar  .


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2012)

Um einen A6/5er als Kombi komme ich nicht herum, da ich gerne alles (unsichtbar) unter der Laderaumabdeckung habe. Und da ist der A7 leider etwas zu flach geschnitten. Beim 5er gefällt mir besonders, dass ich die Scheibe getrennt öffnen und meinen Koffer auch separat herausnehmen kann. Umklappen der Rücksitzbank ist auch ein Nogo, so möchte ich nicht jeden Tag im Auto sitzen, da ist mir das Innenraumambiente zu wichtig.


----------



## ich558 (22. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Danke, ich hoffe aber das der Wagen mich schon eine gewisse Zeit lang problemlos begleitet. Die ersten beiden Tage hat er erfolgreich geschaft  .


 
Vermisst du den S5 schon bzw was geht dir am meisten ab?
Gibts Bilder vom Innenraum auch noch?


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. November 2012)

@ITP

Gefällt mir richtig gut, dein A7  Wundert mich nur, dass du nicht zum 313 PS Diesel gegriffen hast (abgesehen von dem Angebot).
Bin gespannt, was du im Laufe der Zeit an Erfahrungen preis gibst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Vermisst du den S5 schon bzw was geht dir am meisten ab?
> Gibts Bilder vom Innenraum auch noch?


 
Abgesehen von meiner gliebten Farb-/ Materialkombi ist es vor allem der Motorsound, bzw. dieses angenehme, kraftvolle, dezente Geräusch welches der V6 Kompressor von sich gegeben hat. Den "Sportsound" (Dynamic Modus) vermisse ich nicht aber ein Ottomotor ist ein Ottomotor und da kommt kein Diesel ran.
Ansonsten gewöhne ich mich recht schnell an die Komfortfeatures wie der elektrische Kofferraum, das Voll-LED-Licht oder die Rückfahrkamera.

Ich mache am Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder mit der Kamera, dann auch vom Innenraum.


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ...das Voll-LED-Licht...


 Ich hätte (aktuell noch!) Xenon samt DLA den starren LEDs vorgezogen - ansonsten ein schöner Wagen! Allseits gute Fahrt und viel Spass mit dem Gefährt (Hatte mich schon gewundert wo die Bilder bis heute blieben ).

Aus Leistungssicht gewiss ein saftiges Downgrade, aber der Antritt vom aktuellen Heizölbrenner mit der S-Tronic ist durchaus brauchbar - subjektiv gehts da auch ganz gut vorwärts und das aus fast allen Lebenslagen. Wirst es sicherlich auch sehr schnell zu schätzen wissen, dass man nicht andauernd zur Zapfsäule muss und auch mal weitere Etappen zügig durchfahren kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich hätte Xenon samt DLA den starren LEDs vorgezogen - ansonsten ein schöner Wagen!



Die Voll-LED-Scheinwerfer sind auch mit Kurvenlicht, etc.. Und machen ein deutlich besseres Licht als das Bi-Xenon mit Kurvenlicht was ich in den letzten Fahrzeugen hatte.



McZonk schrieb:


> Aus Leistungssicht gewiss ein saftiges Downgrade, aber der Antritt vom aktuellen Heizölbrenner mit der S-Tronic ist durchaus brauchbar - subjektiv gehts da auch ganz gut vorwärts und das aus fast allen Lebenslagen. Wirst es sicherlich auch sehr schnell zu schätzen wissen, dass man nicht andauernd zur Zapfsäule muss und auch mal weitere Etappen zügig durchfahren kann.


 
Die Fahrleistungen sind nicht besonders sportlich aber mit (gemessene (AMS/ Motortrend)) 6,1s auf 100 und 21,5s auf 180 km/h kann ich leben. Vor allem da ich versuche mich an die Regeln zu halten und so gut wie 0% Autobahn fahre.


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Voll-LED-Scheinwerfer sind auch mit Kurvenlicht, etc.. Und machen ein deutlich besseres Licht als das Bi-Xenon mit Kurvenlicht was ich in den letzten Fahrzeugen hatte.


Der LED-Scheinwerfer baut was die Kurvenfunktion anbelangt komplett statisch, d.h. es gibt nur voll elektrische Adaption - da ist auch dein KurvenAbbiegelicht dabei. Imho ersetzt das aber keine mitschwenkenden Brenner (hier ist Mercedes mit dem CLS definitiv voraus, da lenkt der LED-Spot mit und es gibt echtes LED-Kurvenlicht) und schon gar kein maskierendes Fernlicht. Da ist Xenon aktuell noch voraus, aber mal sehen was noch so kommt.


----------



## Klutten (22. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> ... (hier ist Mercedes mit dem CLS definitiv voraus, da lenkt der LED-Spot mit und es gibt echtes LED-Kurvenlicht) und schon gar kein maskierendes Fernlicht. Da ist Xenon aktuell noch voraus, aber mal sehen was noch so kommt.


 
BMW hat doch die nächste Generation gerade eingeführt, meine im 3er, 6er und 7er. Maskiert wird für die Fernlichtassistenten zwar, aber das ist halt Stand der Technik. Mir persönlich gefällt der sich bewegende komplette Lichtkegel zwar auch besser, aber ich mag auch Fernlichtassistenten nicht so sehr.


----------



## ich558 (22. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Abgesehen von meiner gliebten Farb-/ Materialkombi ist es vor allem der Motorsound, bzw. dieses angenehme, kraftvolle, dezente Geräusch welches der V6 Kompressor von sich gegeben hat. Den "Sportsound" (Dynamic Modus) vermisse ich nicht aber ein Ottomotor ist ein Ottomotor und da kommt kein Diesel ran.
> Ansonsten gewöhne ich mich recht schnell an die Komfortfeatures wie der elektrische Kofferraum, das Voll-LED-Licht oder die Rückfahrkamera.
> 
> Ich mache am Wochenende mal ein paar Bilder mit der Kamera, dann auch vom Innenraum.



Das dacht ich mir schon mit viel Leistung ist es einfach immer entspannter zu fahren vorallem wenn der Motor schön kraftvoll klingt und sich trotzdem nicht anstrengen muss. Aber mit 6,1s 0-100 hat man auch eine sehr gute Beschleunigung. Du hattest beim S5 keinen elektonischen Kofferraum?  Was meinst du mit Materialkombi, die Zusatzaustattung?


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du hattest beim S5 keinen elektonischen Kofferraum?


 Elektische Heckdeckel gibt es beim A5 schlichtweg nicht 



Klutten schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt der sich bewegende komplette Lichtkegel zwar auch besser, ...


 Abbiegelicht und Kurvenlicht werden aber mitunter auch gern verwechselt - was sich auch auf fehlerhafte Wiedergabe von Pressemeldungen beziehen kann. Da steht teilweise ne Menge falsch interpretierter Schund im www.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der LED-Scheinwerfer baut was die Kurvenfunktion anbelangt komplett statisch, d.h. es gibt nur voll elektrische Adaption - da ist auch dein KurvenAbbiegelicht dabei.


 
Darum sage ich ja, dass ich bisher nichts besseres hatte. Die BiXenon mit Adaptiv Light vom S5, vom TT und die Variante von VW konnten diesem System nicht das Wasser reichen. Vor allen Dingen ist die Kurvenlichtfunktion im Alltag nicht halb so wichtig wie ein gutes Fernlicht. Nicht das Xenon dunkel wäre, aber was das LED Ding veranstaltet ist mehr als grenzwertig. Mir selbst würde ich nicht entgegen kommen wollen  .



ich558 schrieb:


> Du hattest beim S5 keinen elektonischen Kofferraum?  Was meinst du mit Materialkombi, die Zusatzaustattung?


 
Der S5 konnte keinen elektrischen Kofferraum haben, da bei der Cabrioversion wohl dafür kein Platz wäre. Beim A7 reicht ein angedeuteter Tritt unter die Stoßstange und die Luke geht auf.
Das zweifarbige Leder/ Alcantara hat mir von allen meinen Fahrzeugen bisher am besten gefallen. Würde ich immer wieder bestellen.
Was die Ausstattung angeht stellt der A7 bisher meinen persönlichen Zenit da. Dermassen viel (sinnfreie) Extras hatte ich noch nie. Meiner Meinung nach ist das sinnloseste Feature das "Sportdifferential" an der Hinterachse. Sowas ist nur für Fahrzeuge "sinnvoll" welche ohnehin ihre Kraftübertragung nicht gut geregelt bekommen. Bei Quattro ist es Perlen vor die Säue  .


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen ist die Kurvenlichtfunktion im Alltag nicht halb so wichtig wie ein gutes Fernlicht. Nicht das Xenon dunkel wäre, aber was das LED Ding veranstaltet ist mehr als grenzwertig. Mir selbst würde ich nicht entgegen kommen wollen  .


 Das würde ich so generell nicht unterschrieben - hängt vornehmlich vom Nutzer-/Streckenprofil ab. Fährt man beispielsweise häufig und zügig Albaufstiege, kann man das Fernlicht komplett abschalten. Da ist eine gute Ausleuchtung in die engen Kehren definitiv wichtiger, als noch so dolles Fernlicht, das 10m weiter auf die Bäume ballert. 

Fakt ist aber - um es nochmal festzuhalten - du hast gar kein dynamisches Kurvenlicht, sondern nur ein adaptives, statisches Abbiegelicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber - um es nochmal festzuhalten - du hast gar kein dynamisches Kurvenlicht, sondern nur ein adaptives, statisches Abbiegelicht.


 
Damit kann ich mehr als gut leben, da es deutlich besser ist als das was ich vorher im S5/TT/Scirocco hatte. Ist irgendwie auch logisch, denn was ist besser? Mit der Taschenlampe in die Ecken leuchten oder mit Flutlicht die Nacht zum Tage machen ?

Ich wohne jetzt seit ein paar Wochen im "Ländlichen" da gehts nur hin und her und wie gesagt. Der S5 war dagegen echt der Einäugige unter den Blinden, hingegen ist die LED Geschichte der absolute Hammer  .


----------



## 1821984 (22. November 2012)

Und ich bin immer noch erstaunt, wenn ich bei meinem Auto, welches meine Frau immer fährt, mal das BiXenon ink. Kurvenlicht und Abbiegelicht sehe. Gegenüber der normalen Funzeln im Seat sind da ja Welten zwischen und ihr redet hier von LED bla bla bla.

Kann vielleicht mal jemand Vergleichsbilder laden? Steh da grad aufn Schlauch was den Unterschied ausmacht.

PS: Motorerststart (kein Kaltstart sondern die erste Umdrehung vom Motor überhaupt) mit nem 6,3L klingt echt abnormal geil. Besonders die ersten Sekunden, die die Elektronik noch nicht ganz zurück regelt klingen echt brutal.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht mal jemand Vergleichsbilder laden? Steh da grad aufn Schlauch was den Unterschied ausmacht.


 
Hauptscheinwerfer LED versus XENON : Audi A7


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2012)

Danke. In dem MT Thread sind Bilder die den Unterschied recht gut zeigen  .


----------



## totovo (23. November 2012)

Ja, man sieht den unterschied, aber so krass finde ich den jetzt auf den Bildern gar nicht. andere lichtfarbe, bessere Randausleuchtung und homogener lichtverteilung... Dafür würde ich mein Kurvenfahrlicht nicht hergeben wollen 

Außerdem hat mir neulich jemand erzählt, dass es mit der Langlebigkeit nicht so gut bestellt sein soll, bei den LED Scheinis. Gibts dazu Berichte?
Aber an Sich, wäre der Aufpreis nicht so krass und das Kurvenlicht mit dabei eine sehr feine Sache und ein mega schickes Auto @ IT


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Außerdem hat mir neulich jemand erzählt, dass es mit der Langlebigkeit nicht so gut bestellt sein soll, bei den LED Scheinis. Gibts dazu Berichte?


 Da müssen sicherlich noch wirkliche Langzeiterfahrungen gewonnen werden (ich spreche hier von 5+ Jahren - so lange sind die LEDs ja noch gar nicht wirklich am Markt angekommen). Per Se sind die LEDs sicherlich langlebiger, aber bedeutend anfälliger was die Betriebstemperatur anbelangt - unnötiges Stammtischwissen hierzu: in einem A7-LED-Scheinwerfer sitzen daher beispielsweise gleich zwei Axiallüfter zur aktiven Kühlung im Gehäuse.  

Hinsichtlich einer deutlich größeren Anzahl an Kontaktstellen im Vergleich zu einer Einzelbirne verstärkt sich gleichsam auch die Gefahr von Kontaktproblemen - beim Rücklicht sind die Kristbaumbeleuchtungen vom Passat B6 und Golf Plus die Paradebeispiele für "Haltbarkeit" von LED-Rückleuchten.  Wobei man beim Frontlicht aber gewiss noch eine andere Fertigungsqualität nutzt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wobei man beim Frontlicht aber gewiss noch eine andere Fertigungsqualität nutzt.


 
Zum einen das und was mich betrifft, ist es wahrscheinlicher das Wagen Nr. 15 kommt, lange bevor die Hauptscheinwerfer am Ende sind .


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum einen das und was mich betrifft, ist es wahrscheinlicher dass Wagen Nr. 15 kommt, lange bevor die Hauptscheinwerfer am Ende sind .


 Dann kann man die Anforderungen an Bauteile im Lastenheft also bald auf 1 Jahr runterfahren? - Top . Das freut Einkauf und Vorgesetzten... *gg*


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dann kann man die Anforderungen an Bauteile im Lastenheft also bald auf 1 Jahr runterfahren? - Top . Das freut Einkauf und Vorgesetzten... *gg*


 
Von mir aus schon  .


----------



## totovo (23. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Da müssen sicherlich noch wirkliche Langzeiterfahrungen gewonnen werden (ich spreche hier von 5+ Jahren - so lange sind die LEDs ja noch gar nicht wirklich am Markt angekommen). Per Se sind die LEDs sicherlich langlebiger, aber bedeutend anfälliger was die Betriebstemperatur anbelangt - unnötiges Stammtischwissen hierzu: in einem A7-LED-Scheinwerfer sitzen daher beispielsweise gleich zwei Axiallüfter zur aktiven Kühlung im Gehäuse.
> 
> Hinsichtlich einer deutlich größeren Anzahl an Kontaktstellen im Vergleich zu einer Einzelbirne verstärkt sich gleichsam auch die Gefahr von Kontaktproblemen - beim Rücklicht sind die Kristbaumbeleuchtungen vom Passat B6 und Golf Plus die Paradebeispiele für "Haltbarkeit" von LED-Rückleuchten.  Wobei man beim Frontlicht aber gewiss noch eine andere Fertigungsqualität nutzt.


 
Mhm, also bei unserem alten Passat (1. Baujahr B6) hat der Rückscheinwerfer bis zum Frühjahr einwandfrei funktioniert, der war nie defekt. Sind die Ausfallraten da ungewöhnlich hoch?
deshalb hatte ich etwas stutzig geschaut, als der mir erzählt hat, dass die Dinger nicht halten würden. Aber wie du schon sagtest, das wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## 1821984 (23. November 2012)

Daran merken wir ja wieder, dass verschiedenen Leute eine Qualität unterschiedlich bewerten.

Für dich (ITp..) ist es nicht weiter schlimm wenn die Dinger nur 5 Jahre halten. Für mich z.B währe das ein No-go. Aber ich würde das warscheinlich genauso sehen wenn ich jedes Jahr nen anderes Auto habe und mich ständig in der Garantiezeit befinde. 

Aber das ist neue Technik und auch die wird oder ist vielleicht schon auf lange Sicht gesehen (Autoleben lang bzw. ca. 10 Jahre) ausgereift. Was habe die damals nicht alles geredet wegen den Xenonlichtern. Und heute ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit und die halten auch. Vereinzelte Ausfälle wird es immer geben.


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2012)

Für wieviel hast du eigentlich deinen gerade erst eingefahrenen S5 verkauft?


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Mhm, also bei unserem alten Passat (1. Baujahr B6) hat der Rückscheinwerfer bis zum Frühjahr einwandfrei funktioniert, der war nie defekt.


 Frag mal den Dekravertreter  - der wird dir Zahlen nennen können. Aber mal soviel: Die Module haben gerade beim Golf Plus einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Bekanntheitsgrad beim Vertragshändler.  (es fahren aber auch viele G+ und Passat auf den Straßen umher...)


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2012)

Es ist schon ziemlich eng geworden... wird Zeit das der graue NX endlich auf die Straße kommt. Wobei ich mir aktuell überlege noch eine zweite Halle oder doppel Garage zu mieten falls ich mir demnächst wirklich ein richtiges Spaßauto ala GTI-R oder Skyline holen sollte.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Für wieviel hast du eigentlich deinen gerade erst eingefahrenen S5 verkauft?


 
Der ging jetzt mit 15.000 km für 59.000 Euro zurück.


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2012)

Bei nur 15000km kommt man ja gar nicht dazu sich an allem zu erfreuen


----------



## cultraider (23. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist schon ziemlich eng geworden... wird Zeit das der graue NX endlich auf die Straße kommt. Wobei ich mir aktuell überlege noch eine zweite Halle oder doppel Garage zu mieten falls ich mir demnächst wirklich ein richtiges Spaßauto ala GTI-R oder Skyline holen sollte.


 
hol dir bitte n skyline, die gti-r sind mittlerweile zu selten geworden 
und wenn dann wenigstens einen rechtslenker aus uk, die linkslenker sind dafür einfach zu schade um als spaßauto zu dienen!


----------



## Whoosaa (23. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Frag mal den Dekravertreter  - der wird dir Zahlen nennen können. Aber mal soviel: Die Module haben gerade beim Golf Plus einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Bekanntheitsgrad beim Vertragshändler.  (es fahren aber auch viele G+ und Passat auf den Straßen umher...)


 
Wir hatten einen Golf V Plus für gut 5 Jahre, zumindest die Lichter waren nicht kaputt.


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2012)

Ein GTi-R ist nicht weniger selten als ein gut erhaltener R33 Spec 2. Vorallem ist ein Spaßauto doch nichts abwertendes, der rote zählt für mich auch als Spaßauto und bekommt gerade deswegen wesentlich mehr Pflege als ein Alltagsauto es von mir bekommen würde. Wobei ich selbst beim Alltagswagen wahrscheinlich pingelig bin als die meisten hier, z.B. alle 7000 Kilometer Ölwechsel, alle 14.000 Kilometer Zündkerzen, alle 40.000Kilometer Getriebeölwechsel, jährlich frisches Kühlwasser (nicht auffüllen sondern tauschen) usw. Mein Sommer/Spaßauto wird auch mindestens 2 mal die Woche gewaschen und ausgesaugt, der Alltagswagen nur 1 mal in der Woche gewaschen und alle 2 Wochen gesaugt. Runterreiten würde ich nicht mal ein Winterauto, sehe in so einem Verhalten keinen Sinn. Für die meisten sind solche Auto nur alte Kisten, ich seh das anders um pflege sie darum auch dementsprechend.  Sowohl RNN14 als auch R33 haben ihre Vor und Nachteile... aber erstmal muss der graue getüvt werden und der rote einigermassen fertig gestellt werden, danach kann ich mir um weiteres Gedanken machen.

Ob links oder rechtslenker wäre mir egal, hauptsache die Basis stimmt. Alternativ kann ich in den grauen auch einfach einen gescheiten Motor reinhauen


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wobei ich selbst beim Alltagswagen wahrscheinlich pingelig bin als die meisten hier, z.B. alle 7000 Kilometer Ölwechsel, alle 14.000 Kilometer Zündkerzen, alle 40.000Kilometer Getriebeölwechsel


 

Ich sauge alle 40 000 Kilometer aus 


Kumpel hat mir Foto von meiner Karre geschickt. Ich hab sonst, bis auf ein paar Nahaufnahmen, garkeine. Fällt jmd auf, dass wir die roten Brembosättel gegen die Grauen vom normalen RS ersetzt hab?


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2012)

Gefällt mir gut der Clio, Felgen schwarz, Motorhaube und Dach ebenfalls und er würde richtig geil aussehen. Wobei diese schwarzen Karosserieteile halt auch immer Geschmackssache sind, bei einem weißen Auto meiner Meinung nach aber mit das beste was man machen kann.


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2012)

Danke.

Die Front, der Heckdiffusor und alle Plasteanbauteile sind aber nicht schwarz. Die sind silbergrau. Das kommt nur auf dem Bild schwarz rüber. Deswegen würde Dach und Haube schwarz wohl nicht so passen. Und ich habs lieber einfarbig. Die Extravaganzen überlasse ich dir. Wobei ich mein nächstes Auto nicht mehr in weiß bestellten würde. Das macht das Auto optisch größer. Mein Bruder hat den gleichen nur als vor-Facelift in so nem Opasilber und das Auto wirkt viel zierlicher. Kann ich mal als Beispiel als Anhang zum Vergleich mitschicken. Vorher den hatte ich in schwarz, das hat mir auch nicht so gefallen, weil schwarz die Konturen schluckt und das Auto zu poppelig wirkte. 

Alles in Allem bin ich aber mit der Farbwahl sehr zufrieden.


----------



## watercooled (23. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir gut der Clio, Felgen schwarz, Motorhaube und Dach ebenfalls und er würde richtig geil aussehen. Wobei diese schwarzen Karosserieteile halt auch immer Geschmackssache sind, bei einem weißen Auto meiner Meinung nach aber mit das beste was man machen kann.



Ein bekannter hatte mal einen 5er R32 mit mattschwarzer Haube. Sah auch echt gut aus


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2012)

Also mir gefällt er in weiß um einiges besser als in silber. Aber er wirkt auf dem Bild durchaus größer, kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen. Mir gefällts auf jedenfall. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ein bekannter hatte mal einen 5er R32 mit mattschwarzer Haube. Sah auch echt gut aus


 
Mattschwarz gefällt mir persönlich nicht so, aber ein weißen Auto mit schwarzem Dach und schwarzer Motorhaube ist schon ziemlich schön. Trauer meinem Sunny was die Optik angeht immernoch hinterher... aber zu viele Kilometer runter der Hocker  Der graue NX wird aber auch weiß mit schwarz, jedoch nicht mehr matt sondern glänzend... ist einfacher zu pflegen wenn auch nicht so schön.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei nur 15000km kommt man ja gar nicht dazu sich an allem zu erfreuen


 
Ich hätte ihn ja länger behalten wenn er nicht so oft in die Werkstatt gemusst hätte aber da es so gelaufen ist wie es gelaufen ist mussten sich unsere Wege trennen.
Wobei man sich recht schnell an neue Wagen gewöhnt, insofern hatte ich schon nach 2.000 km alles gekannt  .


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir gefällt er in weiß um einiges besser als in silber. Aber er wirkt auf dem Bild durchaus größer, kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen. Mir gefällts auf jedenfall.



Ich hab noch nen Heckspoiler hinten drauf. Mein Bruder hat keinen, wie man sieht. Das verlängert die Penisschleuder optisch noch mal ein Stückchen.


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Frag mal den Dekravertreter  - der wird dir Zahlen nennen können. Aber mal soviel: Die Module haben gerade beim Golf Plus einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Bekanntheitsgrad beim Vertragshändler.  (es fahren aber auch viele G+ und Passat auf den Straßen umher...)


 


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen Golf V Plus für gut 5 Jahre, zumindest die Lichter waren nicht kaputt.


 
Zahlen nicht gerade, aber wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass man mehr Golf+ mit defekten Rückleuchten als welche mit intakten prüft (gefühlt >80%), dann bleibt da schon ein fader Beigeschmack. Es geht auch in 99% der Fälle nur um die Blinker, die Schlussleuchte funktioniert deutlich besser. Und ich prüfe da eine nicht unerhebliche Stückzahl - bei ~1.000 HUs jährlich bei meinem VW-Autohaus. Die meisten Autos sind auch erst drei Jahre alt, was zusätzlich schmerzt.


----------



## totovo (23. November 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Zahlen nicht gerade, aber wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass man mehr Golf+ mit defekten Rückleuchten als welche mit intakten prüft (gefühlt >80%), dann bleibt da schon ein fader Beigeschmack. Es geht auch in 99% der Fälle nur um die Blinker, die Schlussleuchte funktioniert deutlich besser. Und ich prüfe da eine nicht unerhebliche Stückzahl - bei ~1.000 HUs jährlich bei meinem VW-Autohaus. Die meisten Autos sind auch erst drei Jahre alt, was zusätzlich schmerzt.


 
Wurden bei Passat und Golf+ unterschiedliche Leuchten verbaut? Weil 4-5 Golf+ mit defekten Rückleuchten (bzw. Blinkern) habe ich schon gesehen, beim Passat ist es mir noch nie aufgefallen und von denen gibt es wesentlich mehr^^


----------



## watercooled (24. November 2012)

Der Passat hat andere Leuchten, vermutlich aber selbe Technik.


----------



## Klutten (24. November 2012)

Beim Passat ist die Qualität scheinbar um Längen besser - zumindest treten Defekte deutlich seltener auf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2012)

Wobei der aktuelle Passat vom subjektivem Qualitätseindruck weit hinter A, B, M liegt aber mindestens ebenso weit vor Opel und den Anderen "Billigheimern"  .


----------



## Zoon (24. November 2012)

Von den VW mit LED Rücklichtern fahren ja nun wirklich viele rum. Die paar mit defekten Elementen sind für mich gesehen auch nicht mehr als bei Autos mit "klassischen" Rücklichtern und ausgefallener Glühlampe.


----------



## Klutten (24. November 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> ...Die paar mit defekten Elementen sind für mich gesehen auch nicht mehr als bei Autos mit "klassischen" Rücklichtern und ausgefallener Glühlampe.


 
Ähm nein. Wie bereits erwähnt kann man bei der Häufigkeit nicht mehr von "ein paar..." reden, denn die Mehrheit (meine Meinung / Erfahrung) fährt mit Defekten durch die Gegend. Zudem sollte man das differenzieren. Ein Leuchtmittel kann man (oft in wenigen Minuten) tauschen. LEDs können und dürfen nur als Ganzes erneuert werden (siehe Richtlinie ECE R98 - Lichtquellen*modul*), weshalb der Tausch am Beispiel des Golf+ mit ~180-190€ ein wenig über dem Preis einer Glühlampe für 1-2€ liegt.

Lustig oder gar irrwitzig wird das aber dann erst im Bereich der Front-LED-Scheinwerfer -> Siehe Audi A6: Xenon Brenner für ~100€ im Scheinwerfer für ~1.100€ gegenüber dem LED-Scheinwerfer für ~1.700€.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2012)

Hier noch ein Bild von den Nieren im eingebauten Zustand ( ja, ich weiß, das Auto ist schweinedreckig  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2012)

Hoffst du mit deinen Winterreifen noch über den Winter zu kommen? Da sind ja gerade einmal 4mm drauf.  Gönn dir mal ein paar Neue.

...zur Niere. Mir gefällt es nicht, aber zumindest muss man schon zwei Mal hinsehen, sodass es nicht zu aufdringlich wirkt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hoffst du mit deinen Winterreifen noch über den Winter zu kommen? Da sind ja gerade einmal 4mm drauf.  Gönn dir mal ein paar Neue.
> 
> ...zur Niere. Mir gefällt es nicht, aber zumindest muss man schon zwei Mal hinsehen, sodass es nicht zu aufdringlich wirkt.



Auf den Winterreifen sind noch ca. 5-6mm drauf, vielleicht gibt's noch neue  Mal sehen, wie schnell die an der HA verschleißen.
Die Nieren sehen im Moment noch relativ aufdringlich aus, da die noch sauber sind und glänzen ( frisch aus der Verpackung ) und das Auto so dreckig ist  Nach einer Wäsche wird das sicherlich noch stimmiger wirken.


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2012)

Ich finds ok!


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wobei der aktuelle Passat vom subjektivem Qualitätseindruck weit hinter A, B, M liegt aber mindestens ebenso weit vor Opel und den Anderen "Billigheimern"  .


 
Dafür funktioniert der eine Opel im Gegensatz zu den ganzen 4 Autos von VW wesentlich besser. Qualitätseindruck und Materialwahl könnten bei einigen Sachen sicher besser sein aber mir ist ja schließlich auch bewusst, dass es kein Benz oder so ist.

Von den ganzen Problemen wie Drallklappen oder was man sonst alles so ließt bei nem Vectra C bin ich bis jetzt verschont geblieben und es funktioniert alles bestens. Das der Motor nicht ganz auf der höhe der Zeit ist, ist klar aber darf ich das bei einem Hersteller wie Opel erwarten? Von BMW und Konsorten erwarte ich den Stand der Technik und auch eine doch sehr hohe Qualität bei Haltbarkeit, Material und Verarbeitung. Meistens passt das auch aber es gibt halt einige wenige Hersteller, wo ich da nicht von Überzeugt bin obwohl sie sich im Premiumsegment sehen. 

Das man dann mit einem Auto welches weit über 60.000€ kostet und schon ein Facelift hinter sich hat, im ersten Jahr bei nicht mal 15.000km mehrmals in der Werkstatt muss wegen Softwareänderungen oder Verdeckproblemen und anderen Kleinigkeiten, das würde mir doch bitter aufstoßen. 

Bei Herstellern wie Opel wird man gleich ausgelacht wenn man solche Geschichten erzählt aber warum das bei einem Premiumhersteller auf ein Mal keine Beachtung findet ist mir schleierhaft. 

Mitleerweile denke ich einfach nur noch "hauptsache funktioniert". Bei knapp 30.000km im Jahr habe ich für häufige Werstattaufenthalte auch keine große Zeit bzw. Geld. Dieses Auto darf gerne 3-4 Jahre halten ohne große Probleme und dann muss er wieder weg. Und jeder hat irgendwas schlechtes zu jedem Hersteller zu sagen, darauf höre ich schon lange nicht mehr und vertraue nur meiner Erfahrung bzw. meinem eigenen Urteilsvermögen.

Aber man sollte doch ne Krise bekommen wenn ein A6, 5er oder eine E-Klasse mehr in der Werkstatt steht als ein vermeintlich "oller" Opel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Das man dann mit einem Auto welches weit über 60.000€ kostet und schon ein Facelift hinter sich hat, im ersten Jahr bei nicht mal 15.000km mehrmals in der Werkstatt muss wegen Softwareänderungen oder Verdeckproblemen und anderen Kleinigkeiten, das würde mir doch bitter aufstoßen.


 
Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen eher nichts zu tun.
Softwareupdates bieten alle Hersteller an, dafür muss man nicht extra in die Werkstatt, diese werden normalerweise bei der Inspektion mit gemacht.
Und das mit dem Verdeck sagt mehr über den Händler als über den Hersteller aus, da es nur eine Frage der nicht ordentlich gemachten Endkontrolle ist. 

Insofern kann ich nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen und da ist *die Summe aller Fehler* die ich bei Fahrzeugen von Audi, BMW, Skoda und VW hatte, nichts im Vergleich zur Mängelliste von *dem EINEN fabrikneu bestellten Opel *welchen meine Eltern hatte.

Aber das war ohenhin nicht der Punkt auf den ich hinaus wollte, eher war es die Steilvorlage für eine Neiddebatte. 
Mein Punkt war eher das Produkterlebniss. Ich bin in der letzten Woche den Passat Alltrack und den Golf R gefahren und diese sind schon von allem was man sieht und anfasst deutlich unter dem was ich sonst gewohnt bin und gut finde. Von der Mitfahrt in einem Insignia ganz zu schweigen, das ist unter aller Kanone.


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2012)

Wie bewertest du den Golf R? (Fahrleistungen) Ich stell mir den ziemlich träge vor was die Elastizität angeht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich stell mir den ziemlich träge vor was die Elastizität angeht.


 
Warum das ?

Edit: Der Drehmomentverlauf sollte für eine gute Elastizität sorgen:
http://www.angurten.de/Bilder/fotosets/vw-golf-r-2012-017.jpg


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern kann ich nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen und da ist *die Summe aller Fehler* die ich bei Fahrzeugen von Audi, BMW, Skoda und VW hatte, nichts im Vergleich zur Mängelliste von *dem EINEN fabrikneu bestellten Opel *welchen meine Eltern hatte.



schon interessant welche verschiedenen Erfahrungen man mit ein und dem selben Hersteller machen kann. 
Mal schauen wo es mich als nächstes hin verschlägt. Noch ein Opel wirds warscheinlich nicht werden, nicht weil ich ihn nicht gut finde, sondern eher, weil ich doch etwas mehr Auto haben möchte. Ich tendiere da zu BMW 5er touring als Gebrauchtwagen oder vielleicht auch nen Mazda 6 als Jahreswagen als zweite Option. Der eine kann, ohne das ich je einen gefahren bin, dem anderen warscheinlich nicht das Wasser reichen aber der Unterschied ist nunmal ein Gebrauchter zu einem, der vielleicht max. 1 Jahr alt ist.

Das wird dann eher ne Bauchentscheidung denke ich. Auch laufende kosten sind für mich dann wichtig bei der Laufleistung obwohl ich echt mal Lust hätte auf den 3L Diesel von BMW.


----------



## Zoon (25. November 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Dafür funktioniert der eine Opel im Gegensatz zu den ganzen 4 Autos von VW wesentlich besser. Qualitätseindruck und Materialwahl könnten bei einigen Sachen sicher besser sein aber mir ist ja schließlich auch bewusst, dass es kein Benz oder so ist.



Versuch nicht gegen "ihn" zu wettern was bei einem Opel "fatal" ist ist bei AudiVW bei ihm das normalste der Welt und bleibt so.


@ Golf-R sicher ein netter Dailydriver, fahrdynamisch gibts da besseres... aber immerhin viel Power einigermaßen unnauffällig verpackt. Auch vorteilhaft.


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2012)

keine Angst. Ich versuche ihn ja nicht eine Meinung auf zu zwingen.

Dafür hab ich zuviele negative Erfahrungen mit VW`s aller Art gemacht um mich mit so einem Quatsch abzugeben. Meine Eltern fahren seit je her nur Opels und sie waren immer zufrieden damit. Es ist ja auch immer eine Frage was man dafür ausgeben möchte/kann.

Aber wenn ein Auto das doppelte oder dreifache kostet, darf es m.M.n auf keinen Fall die gleichen Kinderkrankheiten zeigen wie eines welches halt dementsprechend günstiger ist.

Bei mir ist es der erste eigene Opel und soweit bin ich zufrieden. Manche Sachen könnten besser sein, dafür funktioniert der Hobel und ist nicht jeden Monat in der Werkstatt und das ist für mich das wichtigste. Also ist das billigere Auto für mich bis jetzt auch das bessere allein deswegen weil es funktioniert.

Mir bringt keine tolle Materialanmuttung was, wenn ich das Auto nicht fahren kann weils mal wieder kaputt ist.


----------



## totovo (25. November 2012)

Also, du scheinst echt wirklich Pech gehabt zu haben, mit deinen Autos aus dem VW Konzern... Aus eigener Erfahrung und aus meinem Umkreis kann ich nämlich genau das Gegenteil behaupten, die Dinger laufen normalerweise einwandfrei und sind nur zum Service in der Werkstatt, aber die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon mal^^

Naja, es hat schon einen Grund, warum VW regelmäßig Absatzrekorde einfährt und Opel ums Überleben kämpft. Der Markt und letztlich der Kunde entscheidet, welcher Hersteller am Markt überlebt und welcher nicht. Und würde VW nur unzuverlässige Autos bauen und Opel nur super Wagen, wäre die Situation eine ganz andere 

Aber es ist natürlich spannend, wie man so viele unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern machen kann. Wie dem auch sei, wenn du mit deinem Opel zufrieden bist, investiere doch in einen neuen  den Insignia finde ich auch ganz ansehnlich.

Zur Material Diskussion:

Ich finde die aktuelle Generation beim Passat um meilen besser als die letzte. Die Materialien wirken schon um einiges hochwertiger und besser verarbeitet (bei der letzten Gen. kam gern mal was von der Dachhimmelverkleidung runter, irgendwas hat immer mal in Resonanz geschwungen...) Ich mag die Kombination im aktuellen Innnenraum aus gebürstetem Alu und doch recht ansehnlicher schwarzer Kustoffabdeckungen 
Sicher spielt ein BMW oder Mercedes da in einer anderen Klasse, aber eben auch preislich


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2012)

Opel fährt sich nicht an die Wand weil sie schlechte Autos bauen sondern weil ein amerikanischer Konzern gerne seine amerikanischen Hausmarken hier groß raus bringen will und Opel am langen Arm verhungern lässt. Oder wer kauft sich einen Chevrolet???

GM kümmert sich einen scheißdreck um Opel und die Arbeiter im Ruhrpott können einen nur leid tun, wie mit ihnen umgegangen wird.

Aber einen neuen (gebrauchten) Opel würde ich mir trotzdem nicht kaufen. Aber ich bin zumindest hoch erfreut das die Opelwerkstatt zumindest ihr Handwerk versteht und gute und günstige Arbeit abliefert. Ich habe mich echt gewundert als der gute mir erzählt hat, dass die nur 77€ die Std. nehmen. VW liegt hier im schnitt bei 100-110€.


----------



## Neox (25. November 2012)

Hallo,

Mal eine Frage: Wir (mein Chef und ich) suchen ein Auto für ihn. Ich darf in Zukunft seinen A6 für die Dienstfahrten nutzen, da ich diese komplett übernehmen werde. Nun sucht er eigentlich eine Auto für sich und seinen 19 Jahre alten Sohn. Es sollte etwas sehr sportliches sein. Aufjedenfall heckgetrieben...mein Chef hat mehrmals so einen ADAC Drifttraining mit gemacht und es soll daher auch mal "quer" gehen.

Sehr leicht
Benziner (15000km im Jahr) - aber keine 17l Spritschleuder
Sportliches Fahrwerk/Fahreigenschaften
Min. 200PS 
Soll geleast werden


Dachte da an einen 135i. Was könnt ihr noch vorschlagen, gerade wenn es sein sehr sportliches Fahrzeug mit knackigem Fahrwerk sein soll.


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2012)

Subaru BRZ


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2012)

Neox schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Mal eine Frage: Wir (mein Chef und ich) suchen ein Auto für ihn. Ich darf in Zukunft seinen A6 für die Dienstfahrten nutzen, da ich diese komplett übernehmen werde. Nun sucht er eigentlich eine Auto für sich und seinen 19 Jahre alten Sohn. Es sollte etwas sehr sportliches sein. Aufjedenfall heckgetrieben...mein Chef hat mehrmals so einen ADAC Drifttraining mit gemacht und es soll daher auch mal "quer" gehen.
> 
> ...



Wie siehts denn Preislich aus? Ohne Limit würde ich den Cayman vorschlagen


----------



## Neox (25. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn Preislich aus? Ohne Limit würde ich den Cayman vorschlagen


 
Naja, soll geleast werden. NP sollte aber nicht mehr wie 60000€ betragen.


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2012)

Ein TTS? RS3?


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2012)

So ein A6 hat ja auch gut Platz. Braucht es den gar nicht mehr?


----------



## Whoosaa (25. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ein TTS? RS3?



Heckantrieb?



Olstyle schrieb:


> So ein A6 hat ja auch gut Platz. Braucht es den gar nicht mehr?


 
Sportlich? Heckantrieb?

Neuwagen oder Gebrauchtwagen? Irgendwelche Präferenzen? Deutsch, ausländisch, Komfort, Qualität, Bang for the buck,Handschalter, Automatik.. usw.
Bisschen mehr Infos wären schon hilfreich.


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2012)

Ich würde auch sagen BRZ oder GT86, ist beides das gleiche Auto nur einmal von Subaru und einmal von Toyota.


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Heckantrieb?



Aah sry überlesen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2012)

Neox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mal eine Frage: Wir (mein Chef und ich) suchen ein Auto für ihn. Ich darf in Zukunft seinen A6 für die Dienstfahrten nutzen, da ich diese komplett übernehmen werde. Nun sucht er eigentlich eine Auto für sich und seinen 19 Jahre alten Sohn. Es sollte etwas sehr sportliches sein. Aufjedenfall heckgetrieben...mein Chef hat mehrmals so einen ADAC Drifttraining mit gemacht und es soll daher auch mal "quer" gehen.
> 
> ...



Welchen 135i ? Den 135i E88 oder den m 135i F20 ?
Der m 135i soll sich sehr gut fahren und wird im 1erforum oft hoch gelobt 
Auch der Motor ist echt gut gelungen und das Ding geht gut vorwärts 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSbohM291-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach mal probefahren gehen


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen BRZ oder GT86, ist beides das gleiche Auto nur einmal von Subaru und einmal von Toyota.


 
Und fährt sich beides nicht sonderlich sportlich, wenn man von 200PS ausgeht sind es ziemliche Spaßbremsen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Sportlich? Heckantrieb?


Der A6 war kein Vorschlag sondern ist das Vorgängerauto. Und wenn das Platzangebot etc. von dem weiter angepeilt wird geht es wohl eher in Richtung M5 als in Richtung Zweisitzer.

Ein Caterham o.Ä. und ein Alltagsauto statt einem ganz dicken ist natürlich auch ne spaßige Option wenn man den Platz dafür hat.


----------



## totovo (25. November 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Opel fährt sich nicht an die Wand weil sie schlechte Autos bauen sondern weil ein amerikanischer Konzern gerne seine amerikanischen Hausmarken hier groß raus bringen will und Opel am langen Arm verhungern lässt. Oder wer kauft sich einen Chevrolet???
> 
> GM kümmert sich einen scheißdreck um Opel und die Arbeiter im Ruhrpott können einen nur leid tun, wie mit ihnen umgegangen wird.
> 
> Aber einen neuen (gebrauchten) Opel würde ich mir trotzdem nicht kaufen. Aber ich bin zumindest hoch erfreut das die Opelwerkstatt zumindest ihr Handwerk versteht und gute und günstige Arbeit abliefert. Ich habe mich echt gewundert als der gute mir erzählt hat, dass die nur 77€ die Std. nehmen. VW liegt hier im schnitt bei 100-110€.


 

In einem Punkt gebe ich dir zu 100% Recht: Opel wurde von GM richtig zu Grunde gewirtschaftet. Warum weiß wohl nur GM selbst. Denn einen Marke jahre lang qualvoll sterben zu lassen ergibt marktwirtschaftlich keinen Sinn. 77Mrd € allein in den letzten 10 Jahren! Halelujah! Eine Marke kann man auch schneller und effektiver sterben lassen, dafür gibt es genug Beispiele in der Geschichte.
Ich denke GM klammert sich an den Markenwert Opels, der aber schon lange verwirkt ist, spätestens nachdem ein gewisser spanischer Manager dort gewütet hatte... 

Das Management kann man nunmal leider auch in die Tonne kloppen, die treffen mit ihren Entscheidungen einfach nicht die realität. bestes Beispiel ist der Ampera: hochgelobt von manchen Fachmagazinen von der Kundschaft verschmäht. Einfach ein Auto was niemand so richtig braucht und haben will 
Ein Modell rein als pluginhybrid zu entwickeln ist für den europäischen Markt kompletter blödsinn, dass hätte das Management wissen müssen. hier ist man einfach 10 Jahre zu früh und in anderen Bereichen hinkt man 10 Jahre hinterher.

Vielleicht bauen sie keine besonders schlechten Autos, aber eben auch keine Autos, die vom Markt akzeptiert werden 

Edit: ganz interessant dazu:

http://derstandard.at/1342139653405/Opel-Krise-Ursachen & http://www.taz.de/!97437/


----------



## 1821984 (25. November 2012)

Eigentlich kann man nur um Opel trauern. An diesem bitteren Beispiel sieht man sehr deutlich, was passiert wenn die falschen Leute zu lange einen Hersteller leiten und dem dahinter stehenden Konzern das nicht großartik interessiert.

Aber leider geht es immer nur um Wirtschaft und Aktionäre. Und der Ampera ist seiner Zeit vorraus? Nein, in diesem Fall schläft die Politik, oder ist es gar so gewollt? Wieviel Steuern nimmt der Staat pro liter Sprit ein? Reichlich, warum sollte man also ersthaft den Ausbau in ein Elektronetz für Autos fördern. Was fördert der Staat denn tatsächlich?

Die Hersteller könnten alle Autos mit anderen Antriebskonzepten bauen, nur lässt sich damit noch kein großes Geld verdienen, weil die Politik keinen Anreiz für den kleinen Mann bietet. Warum schickt BMW von seinen Wasserstoffautos nur grob 100 Stück zu Testzwecken in deutsche Städte? Kaufen kann man die lange nicht geschweige denn bezahlen. Was soll ich jetzt auch mit Wasserstoff, wenn es dafür vielleicht 10 Tankstellen gibt???

Wasserstoff wäre m.M.n der beste Weg für alternative Energiequellen fürs Auto aber wer baut die Infrastruktur dafür. Die Politik aber die haben eher so Sorgen wie Gehälter offen legen oder Rentenbeiträge von 19,6 auf 19% senken. Tolles Geschenk vor dem Wahljahr. Das Geld was ich heute mehr hab fehlt mir doch nachher aber als Politiker brauch man sich über solche Sachen keine Gedanken machen, da zählt nur die Wählerstimme und ein jetziges Geldgeschenk lässt sich besser erklären als eine Altersvorsorge.

Warum bauen die Hersteller irgendwelche futoristischen Autos die sich niemand anschauen kann. Ist es so schwierig ein andere Antriebskonzept in ein vorhandenes Auto zu stopfen welches sich jetzt aktuell gut verkauft? Das man das Rad in diesem Fall eigentlich neu erfinden muss ist klar aber kleine Schritte könnte es doch mal nach vorne gehen. Es gab auch kein Sprung vom Viereck zum Kreis sondern es wurde Stück für Stück immer runder.

Man hört immer nur von LED-Lichtern und Downsizing (welches wie bei VW teilweise nichtmal 20.000km hällt) aber von wirklichen Quantensprüngen ist man ganz weit weg. Auch das jeder Hersteller seine eigene Suppe kocht könnte man doch ändern. Der eine macht Wasserstoff, der nächste reine E-Autos und wieder ein anderer geht einfach nur den Weg des Hybridfahrzeugs und wartet bis jemand anderes endlich mal was tolles erfunden hat.

Ich schweife ab

Aber schade um Opel, es war mal ein massentauglicher, günstiger Hersteller welcher von Unwissenden geführt wurde. Ich denke nicht das Opel wieder auf die Beine kommt dafür sind sie zu weit weg von allem und GM tut alles daran um Opel kopflos allein im Wald zu lassen. Opel muss in die weite Welt hinaus und nicht hier in Europa bleiben.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. November 2012)

Ich habe jetzt den Teil mit der Politik nicht verstanden.. inwiefern ist es Schuld der Politik, dass reine Elektroautos außer im reinen Innenstadtverkehr vollkommen untauglich sind, und Plug-In-Hybride nunmal mehr kosten als normale Autos, da technisch viel komplexer? 

Man könnte überlegen, ob wir uns als Gesellschaft es leisten wollen, Elektrofahrzeuge zu subventionieren (Ich wäre dagegen, wie gegen fast jede Art der Subventionierung.), aber der Politik die "Schuld" daran zuzuschreiben, dass "zu wenig" Elektroautos verkauft, ist Schwachsinn. Klingt mir stark nach Bild-Polemik.


----------



## 1821984 (26. November 2012)

Nein da hast du mich falsch verstanden!

Einfach gesagt: Was soll ich mit einem Antrieb, den ich nicht betanken kann (egal welcher Art). Tanken kann ich zu 99% immer noch (leider) nur Benzin bzw. Dieselkraftstoff. Alternative Antriebskonzepte brauchen nunmal andere Möglichkeiten der betankung (in Sinne von Wasserstoff, Strom usw.). Dieses Versorgungsnetz zu erfüllen ist nunmal Aufgabe der Politik und diese wird nun nicht grad zur Zufriedenheit erfüllt.

Hersteller und Politik sollten hier zumindest in die gleiche Richtung arbeiten (siehe teilweise Holland) und nicht großartik Geldgeschenke (billigerer Strom vom Staat, dafür keine neuen Antriebskonzepte vom Hersteller) machen. Das einzige was hier zählt ist der Geldbeutel und nicht der technologische Fortschritt. Anreize zur wirklichen Produktentwicklung und Marktreife für andere Antriebe gibt es nicht. E-Autos sind nun nicht erst seid 5 Jahren ein Thema. Da haben die schon vor 30 Jahren von geredet und heute sind wir immer noch nicht viel weiter.

Das andere Hersteller aber an die Wand fahren weil keiner mehr ihre Autos kauft liegt nicht unbedingt an schlechter Qualität sondern daran, dass wir die Retter von Europa sein müssen und die dementsprechenden Länder Gesetzte umsetzten müssen welche die Menschen dazu zwingen, kein Geld mehr in die Wirtschaft zu geben. Mit HartzIV kann man sich ja auch keine Neuwagen leisten (übertrieben gesagt).

Auch das Miniralölkonzerne ab 2013 nun jeden Tag ihren Spritpreis angeben müssen (warum auch immer) tut nun wenig für eine Spritpreissenkung (und wenn schon, die 1-3 Cent machen den Bock auch nicht mehr fett). Da schiebt unsere Politik den Peter sehr gerne woanders hin (wer hier die kosten treibt, sollte klar sein).



Whoosaa schrieb:


> und Plug-In-Hybride nunmal mehr kosten als normale Autos, da technisch viel komplexer?


Beim Wasserstoffbetriebenen BMW hab ich mal die Summe von 800.000€ pro Fahrzeug gehört. Bei 100 Stück kein Wunder. Wäre das Versorgungsnetz von der Politik schon sichergestellt, und würden Hersteller dementsprechend die Stückzahlen nach oben treiben wären mit Sicherheit nur wenig an Mehrkosten zu erwarten.

Man schaue sich die japanischen Hersteller an. Toyota schafft es seit über 15 Jahren einen anderen Antrieb in die Fertigung zu integrieren. Honda schafft das auch seit Jahren. Und die sind nun nicht exorbitant teurer als andere vergleichbarere Modelle. Aber wo sind unsere "inovativen und fortschrittlichen" Hersteller mit anderen Antriebskonzepten? VW fängt nächstes Jahr an und ob das dann funktioniert sei erstmal dahingestellt und bei Mercedes sieht es genauso aus. BMW sticht da, wie ich finde, etwas positiv herraus, weil sie für mich das richtige Konzept ausgewählt haben (Wasserstoff).


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

??
Sorry, aber da steige ich gar nicht durch.. vielleicht liegt es auch an der Uhrzeit, aber das kommt wie ein allgemeines Politiker-Bashing ohne wirkliche Aussage rüber.


----------



## 1821984 (26. November 2012)

So kann man das auch sehen. Letztendlich sage ich einfach nur "die Politik sollte sich genauso um die Entwicklung alternativer Antriebe kümmern, in Form vom Versorgungsnetz, wie die Hersteller die Marktreife der Antriebe. Wenn es so weiter geht sind wir in 20 Jahren noch nicht viel weiter.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2012)

Vielleicht findet Opel ja mit dem Adam wieder zurück in die Spur. Das Auto scheint gut in den Markt zu passen und sieht optisch wesentlich besser aus, als die Konkurrenzprodukte in seiner Klasse.


----------



## Zoon (26. November 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> üllt.
> 
> Hersteller und Politik sollten hier zumindest in die gleiche Richtung arbeiten (siehe teilweise Holland)



Genauso ists in Amsterdam gibts überall Stromtankplätze. Aber mir scheint auch als sei das E Auto hier nur als politisches Spielzeug geduldet - mal schön vorm Wahlkampf mit RWE vor einer zu Demozwecken hingestellten Stromsäule posiert das wars und auf hiesigen Automessen zeigt man nur irgendwelche sinnbefreiten Konzepte mit denen ich ehrlich auch nicht fahren möchte.


----------



## 1821984 (26. November 2012)

Ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt wie zumindest die Hybriden aus Deutschland nachher funktionieren. Und erst da wird man sehen ob die deutschen ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben und die gut 15 Jahre Produktionsrückschritt aufholen können oder sogar an Toyota (Prius) usw. vorbei ziehen können.

Wichtig sind hier ja nicht die Verkaufszahlen, zumindest gehe ich erst ein Mal davon aus das sich ein Golf besser verkauft als ein Prius, sondern eher die Haltbarkeit. Das ein Prius locker die 200.000km erreicht wurde schon mehrmal bestätigt. Andere Hersteller schaffen das noch nicht Mal mit dem guten alten Vb-Motor allein. Von daher ist die Spannung groß bei mir.

Auch wird hier teilweise ein Heckmeck gemacht um die Markteinführung von Hybriden aus Deutschland, anscheinend vergessen die alle das man solche Hybridautos schon Jahrelang kaufen kann aber leider nur aus Fernost. Und ein Lexus sieht nun nicht unbedingt so schlecht aus, finde ich.

Und ich kann den Daumen für den Opel Ampera nur nach oben machen, nicht weil mir das Auto besonders gefällt sondern einfach weil es ein Serienauto ist welches nicht unerschwinglich ist. Das sind nur die Anfänge. Laufleistungen usw. kommen nachher von ganz allein wenn denn alle bischen in die gleiche Richtung ziehen würden.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2012)

Der Ampera ist trotzdem noch viel zu teuer, für die gebotene Leistung. Aber optisch finde ich ihn recht schick.


----------



## Falk (26. November 2012)

ich hab heute nach Umzug die Sommerreifen neu eingelagert - ich muss mal schauen, aber ich glaube, die haben Profil verloren vom Einlagern beim alten Reifenhändler. Oder wie viel Varianz kann man haben beim Messen? Dieser hat jetzt 5mm vorne und 6mm hinten rausgekriegt (was für Sommerreifen natürlich noch kein Problem ist, eine Saison werden die schon noch durchhalten).


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2012)

Wie sollen Reifen vom Einlagern Profil verlieren?


----------



## Falk (26. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie sollen Reifen vom Einlagern Profil verlieren?


 
Das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint - nur hat der erste Reifenhändler mehr Profil (ich glaube 4x 7mm) rausgekriegt als jetzt, und ich habe sie nur einmal abgeholt, in den Kofferraum gepackt und wieder abgegeben. Immer Sommer werde ich mal die Deutsche Alpenstraße angehen, da wird sicher noch ein wenig Profil verloren gehen


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie bewertest du den Golf R? (Fahrleistungen) Ich stell mir den ziemlich träge vor was die Elastizität angeht.


 
Die Fahrleistungen absolut waren OK. Der Drehmomentverlauf ist nur ein wenig unglücklich gewählt. Sprich das Turboloch ist viel zu groß. Dazu kommt ein sehr kurz übersetztes DSG was die ganze Fahrt viel zu nervös und hecktisch macht.



1821984 schrieb:


> schon interessant welche verschiedenen Erfahrungen man mit ein und dem selben Hersteller machen kann.


 
Das ist der (für mich) entscheidende Punkt. Es ist praktisch gar nicht möglich eine fundierte Aussage über die Langzeitqualität einzelner Hersteller zu machen, da die Stückzahl die dafür nötig wäre, selbst das Budget der reichsten Leute sprengen würde. Die Versicherungswirtschaft benutzt für ihre Statistiken 11.000 Fahrzeuge gleichen Typs. Ist schwer als Privatmann zu realisieren  .

Insofern orientiere ich mich primär an messbaren Eigenschaften von qualifizierter Quelle + persönlichem Eindruck. Alles Andere sprengt eben jeden Rahmen.

Zum Thema Opel, sie bringen und brachten zu oft Modelle die am Markt vorbeientwickelt wurden, haben Trends verschlafen und hinken in einigen Teilbereichen recht weit hinterher. Ob das so verkaufsfördernd ist weiß ich nicht.
Aber zu sagen das das amerikanische Management an allem Schuld ist, dürfte zu kurz gegriffen sein, da Opel bald 2 Jahrzehnte Europas erfolgreichster Hersteller war, UNTER AMERIKANISCHER FÜHRUNG.

Wie auch immer. Am Ende entscheidet der Kunde was er will und der Markt muss sich daran orientieren.


----------



## 1821984 (26. November 2012)

Aber die Leute von damals sind nicht die Leute von heute bei Opel. Wie schnell ein Abstieg gehen kann bei Fehlentscheidungen hat man schon oft gesehen in der Autobranche. DaimlerChrysler wäre damals auch fast in die Hose gegangen aber da haben die zum Glück schnell genug geschaltet.

Wärend man bei GM vehement versucht die Marke Chevrolet hier zu etablieren obwohl diese Baugleich mit dem vom Opel sind bekommen die bei Opel ein Schloss vor und dürfen nur in Europa Autos verkaufen. Modelle werden an andere Standorte gegeben bzw. einfach nicht weiter geführt. Wie soll da ein Hersteller überleben wenn er keine Chance bekommt.

Wäre VW nicht so gut aufgestellt, würde mit der Marke Seat sicher auch anders umgegangen aber da drückt man noch nen Auge zu. Bei GM sieht es m.M.n doch anders aus. Ich sehe da nicht den großen Versuch seitens GM wirklich die Marke Opel zu retten. 

Sicher hat Opel einige Modelle gebaut die nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei waren aber sowas hat jeder Hersteller zu bieten. Auch Qualitätsprobleme (welche Opel heute nach nachgetragen werden) waren dabei. Wenn ich aber dann zu Benz, VW usw. rüberschaue sieht es da nicht viel besser aus manchmal aber da kümmert sich der Konzern drum und macht dann Produktoffensiven bzw. ist in der Lage dieses Problem in wenigen Monaten aus der Welt zu schaffen. Nicht so bei GM, da wird sich um den amerikanischen Markt gekümmert und was hier in Europa los ist, scheint denen fast egal zu sein.

Und die Autos von Opel waren nicht direkt am Markt vorbei entwickelt worden, sondern eher zu amerikanisch. Aber wenn man diese Autos dort nicht verkaufen darf, ja wo sollen sie sich denn verkaufen? Erst jetzt mit den aktuellen Modellen bekommen die Autos wieder was Europäisches und ein Astra (J?) bzw. der Insignia gefällt zumindest optisch. Auch Motoren wie ein 2L Triturbo (190PS) sind nun nicht unbedingt altbacken. Man kann nur hoffen das diese auch eine Qualität aufweisen, wo die Käufer zufrieden sein können. 

Ja es ist nunmal die amerikanische Qualität bzw. die Auffassung von denen wie ein Auto zu sein hat, die Opel das Genick bricht.

PS: dein Profilbild ist alt. Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen und viele stressfreie km.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2012)

Ist dir eigentlich bewusst wie lange Opel schon zu GM gehört(seit 1931!)? Das ist kein bisschen vergleichbar mit dem kurzen Missverständnis Chrysler/Mercedes.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und die Autos von Opel waren nicht direkt am Markt vorbei entwickelt worden, sondern eher zu amerikanisch. Aber wenn man diese Autos dort nicht verkaufen darf, ja wo sollen sie sich denn verkaufen? Erst jetzt mit den aktuellen Modellen bekommen die Autos wieder was Europäisches und ein Astra (J?) bzw. der Insignia gefällt zumindest optisch. Auch Motoren wie ein 2L Triturbo (190PS) sind nun nicht unbedingt altbacken. Man kann nur hoffen das diese auch eine Qualität aufweisen, wo die Käufer zufrieden sein können.
> 
> Ja es ist nunmal die amerikanische Qualität bzw. die Auffassung von denen wie ein Auto zu sein hat, die Opel das Genick bricht.
> 
> PS: dein Profilbild ist alt. Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen und viele stressfreie km.


 
Erstmal Danke  .

Ford ist ein amerikanisches Unternehmen und hat deutlich weniger Probleme. GM in den USA ist hoch profitabel. Opel samt Betriebsrat dürfte sich eher selbst im Weg stehen.

Mit TriTurbo meinst du wahrscheinlich den BiTurbo der schlechtere Fahrleistungen als gängige SingleTurbos liefert?!
Bestell mal eine typische Businesslimousine bei Opel, unmöglich. Die erfolgreichsten Businesslimousinen in Deutschland sind BMW 5er, Audi A6 und Mercedes E-Klasse. Aber ohne eigenen 6 Zylinder Diesel oder 6 Zylinder Otto Motor (mit Entsprechenden Fahrleistungen und nicht nur Verbrauch) wird es eng. Turbo Diesel mit DI wurden um Jahre verschlafen, TurboDIs bei den Ottos ebenfalls. Viele aktuelle Technologien wie z.B. DKGs sind nicht zu bekommen. Usw.... .

Mir ist es im Grunde egal wo ich mein Geld hin überweisen darf aber ich möchte schon halbwegs bei der Musik sein bevor ich meinen Geldbeutel auf mache.
Und so geht es sicherlich auch vielen anderen Käufern welche die Kassen von VW & Co. voll machen.


----------



## watercooled (26. November 2012)

Hä warum hab ich das jetzt gesagt?


----------



## 1821984 (26. November 2012)

Genau du bist schuld, watercooled

@Itp..: da kann ich dir leider nur zustimmen, was die Technik im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern angeht. Der 6Zyl. Diesel aus dem Vectra hört sich zwar wichtig an aber bringt kaum mehr Leistung zu stande als der 1,9er in seiner größten Ausbaustufe mit 150PS. Wenn der 6ender dann noch mit der Automatik gekoppelt wird, dann ist sogar das Drehmoment runtergeregelt und hat exakt soviel wie der 4 Zylinder. 
Das allein hat bei mir damals sofort ein "bloß keine Automatik" hervorgerufen. Wie gesagt soweit bin ich zufrieden (liegt bestimmt auch an der besseren Ausstattung) aber nochmal würde ich mir keinen kaufen. Liegt einfach daran, weil ich dann doch etwas mehr Auto haben möchte und auch bereit bin dafür etwas zu bezahlen.

Und Ford ist doch jetzt auch technisch nicht so wirklich weit vorne oder täusch ich mich da jetzt. Wenn ich so an die Modelle Fiesta, Focus und Mondeo denke sind das doch genau die gleichen Autos wie bei Opel oder sind die technisch doch weit auseinander?


----------



## Re4dt (26. November 2012)

Leute sitze gerade in den 525er meines Onkels gerade und warte auf ihn. Habe nur mal den Schlüssel gesteckt damit ich's Fenster öffnen kann. Nun geht der Schlüssel nicht mehr raus??! Muss man irgendwas reindrücken oder so bekomme schon Panik  ?!?


----------



## 1821984 (26. November 2012)

Vielleicht weiter nach rechts drehen

Versuchs mal mit den Schlüssel etwas ins Schloss drücken und dabei komplett nach links zu drehen und raus zu ziehen.


----------



## Re4dt (26. November 2012)

Alles versucht der Schlüssel will nicht raus  

Freu mich schon auf die Standpauke wenn's wirklich nicht mehr rausgeht.... Obwohl ich nichts gemacht hab 

Gang ist auf P, Handbremse auch angezogen ob's daran liegt ?


----------



## aloha84 (26. November 2012)

Ford hat im Moment bessere Benzinmotoren (Ecoboost) als Opel.
Das ändert sich frühestens Anfang/Mitte nächsten Jahres, dann kommen die Direkteinspritzer von Opel.

Grundsätzlich hat Ford die letzten Jahre gute Fortschritte gemacht, gerade was Qualität angeht.....wenn ich da an den 9 Jahre alten Mondeo meines Kollegen denke gruselt es mich.
Außerdem folgt Ford einer anderen Philosophie als GM. Ford entwickelt für Europa.....entwickelt teilweise extra für den europäischen Markt.
GM möchte aber von Opel ganz andere Entwicklungsergebnisse, nämlich Eierlegendewollmilchsäue.
Sie sollen Plattformen entwickeln die auf allen Märkten bestehen, was die ganze Sache für Opel nicht gerade einfacher macht. (daher rührt übrigens auch das momentane Gewichtsproblem)
Was neue Exportgeschäfte für Opel angeht, z.B.: China.....naja das hat sich gegessen.
Übrigens war 2011 der erfolgreichste Kompaktwagen auf dem chinesischen Markt ein *trommel* Buick Excelle.....kennt ihr nicht?? Doch kennt ihr!
Neuer Buick für China - Aus Astra wird Excelle XT - autobild.de .....original entwickel in USA *ironie off*

Die Hauptprobleme für Opel sind und bleiben vorerst das Image, veraltete Motoren+Getriebe (der BiTurbo ist übrigens schonmal ein guter Anfang), zu schwere Plattformen.
Was Fahrerassistenzsysteme usw angeht.....sind Sie für Ihre Verhältnisse relativ weit vorn mit dabei.


----------



## JC88 (26. November 2012)

Wegen dem Schlüssel:

Soweit ich weiß bekommst den Schlüssel nicht raus wenn der Gang im Getriebe nicht richtig drin ist.
Also mal versuchen den Schalthebel in eine andere Position zu bringen und dann zurück zu P.


----------



## STSLeon (26. November 2012)

@aloha84: Das ist falsch, Ford entwickelt sogenannte Weltautos, die sich bis regionale Unterschiede immer sehr ähnlich sind. 

Ford Focus im Fahrbericht: Die Kompaktklasse für die ganze Welt - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT

als Beleg.


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2012)

Woran bisher jeder Opel Kauf bei uns gescheitert ist: Keine vernünftigen Automatikgetriebe. Im Astra gab es damals (2006) nur eine Steinzeit 4 Gang für den Benziner und diesmal gab es den Motor noch nicht einmal mit Automatik. 
Siehe Opel Adam: Tolles Auto, aber keine Automatik oder Corsa: 90 PS Diesel (was ja noch ok wäre) aber dann 4 Gang Automat, nein danke. Bei VW gibt es genug Motoren mit DSG und das ab Polo.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Ich musste gerade nachschauen, weil ich es nicht glauben konnte - der Corsa wird tatsächlich noch mit 4-Gang-Automatik verkauft. Hammer, bin baff. Und dann wundert man sich über irgendwas bzgl. Opel?


----------



## aloha84 (26. November 2012)

@STSLeon

Das bestreite ich ja nicht.
1998 kam der Focus auf den europäischen Markt, und 2000 auf den amerikanischen und wurde dort (überraschenderweise) zum Erfolg. Da ist es nur logisch daran anzuknüpfen.
Aber sie geben sich halt auch nicht der Illusion hin hier einen F-150 anzubieten....ich glaube den Taurus gibt es in Dt auch nicht, logisch der Markt wäre hier auch zu klein, zumindest für den F-150.^^
Übrigens soll wohl der nächste Mustang auch nach Deutschland kommen.


----------



## Re4dt (26. November 2012)

JC88 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem Schlüssel:
> 
> Soweit ich weiß bekommst den Schlüssel nicht raus wenn der Gang im Getriebe nicht richtig drin ist.
> Also mal versuchen den Schalthebel in eine andere Position zu bringen und dann zurück zu P.



DU HAST MEIN LEBEN GERETTET  Danke nochmal hatte geklappt. Scheiß Elektronik Kram wird ja immer schlimmer


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade nachschauen, weil ich es nicht glauben konnte - der Corsa wird tatsächlich noch mit 4-Gang-Automatik verkauft. Hammer, bin baff. Und dann wundert man sich über irgendwas bzgl. Opel?


 
Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der Automatenanteil in der Fahrzeugklasse nicht sonderlich hoch ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der Automatenanteil in der Fahrzeugklasse nicht sonderlich hoch ist.


 
Rechtfertigt das, 2012 Technologie aus den 90ern zu verkaufen? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Man kann die Entwicklungskosten ja auch leicht über mehrere Baureihen verteilen, bspw. Agila, Astra & Corsa.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2012)

Dem Fahrer eines Handschalters, kann es egal sein was die Automaten taugen. Der wird seine Kaufentscheidung auch nicht von der Qualität eines Automatikgetriebes abhängig machen.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dem Fahrer eines Handschalters, kann es egal sein was die Automaten taugen. Der wird seine Kaufentscheidung auch nicht von der Qualität eines Automatikgetriebes abhängig machen.


 
Hat ja auch keiner behauptet. Ich rede ausschließlich von Automatikkäufern.. mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der Anteil an Automaten wohl steigen würde, würde Opel ein konkurrenzfähiges Getriebe zu angemessenem Preis anbieten -> Kostendeckung käme dann wohl über die Masse. Aber letztendlich spekulieren wir beide.. wäre schön, mal die Meinung von einem Opel-Manager dazu zu hören.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2012)

Die Leute, die einen Autokauf vom Getriebe abhängig machen dürften dann doch die absolute Ausnahme sein. Den meisten ist weder bewusst, noch interessiert es sie was denn für ein Getriebe im Fahrzeug steckt. Gerade in dem Kleinwagensegment!


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Leute, die einen Autokauf vom Getriebe abhängig machen dürften dann doch die absolute Ausnahme sein. Den meisten ist weder bewusst, noch interessiert es sie was denn für ein Getriebe im Fahrzeug steckt. Gerade in dem Kleinwagensegment!


 
Meist sind Kleinswagen auch einfach Mittel zum Zweck da kommt es nicht so drauf an wenn mal was knarrt oder zwickt.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2012)

Für mich ist jedes Auto nur Mittel zum Zweck. Ich finde es albern "Fan" von einem Großkonzern zu sein.


----------



## ich558 (26. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist jedes Auto nur Mittel zum Zweck. Ich finde es albern "Fan" von einem Großkonzern zu sein.



Mittel zum Zweck und Fan sein sind doch zwei völlig unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

Klassiker. 

Ulrich Wickert geht über die Straße - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2012)

Hier gibt es ja einige BMW Fans, bei uns in der Firma steht ein E30 von einem Freund des Chefs. Soll nächstes Jahr als Driftauto genutzt werden, zugeschweißtes Differenzial und ein M5 Motor aus dem E34.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2012)

Sehr schicker E30 auch die Lackierung gefällt mir 

Was hat er den jetzt für einen Motor drin? Aber wenn der vom M5 reinkommt ist des der Hammer. Könntest du dann mal auflisten was man alles umrüsten musste ? Weil so was wäre für mich sehr interessant


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2012)

Hi, 

da ist schon ein S38B38 (3.8L 340PS) aus dem M5 verbaut, letztes Jahr wurde damit soweit ich weiß Bergrennen gefahren. Kann man schauen ob ich irgend eine Liste mit allen Mods finden bzw auftreiben kann.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2012)

Wäre Super wenn du dir die Mühe machst


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

Und der soll noch vernünftig fahren? Ist doch viel zu schwer der Block!


----------



## Zoon (28. November 2012)

der wird als Driftauto umgebaut, da ist vorne schwer und hinten ganz leicht genau richtig


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

Wenn erst vorne zu schwer ist ist das auch kacke, weil er dann ein ungaubliches Tempo braucht um die Karre nicht um die Vorderachse drhen zu lassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Nö, das hat mit dem Tempo eher nix zu tun.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

Naja um zu driften reicht es ja nicht das die hinterräder rutschen, da muss es ja vorne auch seitwärts gehen. Und wenn man da so extrem viel Gewicht auf der Vorderachse hat dann stelle ich mir vor das man da ein hohes Tempo vorlegen muss um alle 4 Räder gleichmäßig ins rutschen zu bringen. Ich find das schon hart nen M5 Motor in nen abgespeckten 3er zu pflanzen...


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Nö, beim Driften muss es vorne nicht seitwärts gehen. Die Vorderräder sollten ja nicht auch noch die Haftung völlig verlieren, sonst kannst du die Fuhre ja gar nicht mehr fangen.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, beim Driften muss es vorne nicht seitwärts gehen. Die Vorderräder sollten ja nicht auch noch die Haftung völlig verlieren, sonst kannst du die Fuhre ja gar nicht mehr fangen.



Dann mach ich doch nen Donut wenn der Karren vorne auf der Straße klebt


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Bei nem Donut werden die Vorderräder definitiv nicht die Haftung verlieren, warum auch?

Ich hab schon beruflich Donuts gemacht...


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

Ich meinte damit WENN die vorderräder wirklich nicht rutschen müssten würde ich einen riesi.....ouu.  
Irgendwie war vorrübergehend das Wort Lenkung aus meinem kopf ver....

Alles gut


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Wenn deine Vorder- und Hinterräder die Haftung verlieren, dann ists schlicht vorbei - mit bloßem Willen kann man ein Auto nicht um die Kurve zwingen... man könnte es vlt. mit MACHT probieren - aber ehrlich, die beherrsche ich leider nicht


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn deine Vorder- und Hinterräder die Haftung verlieren, dann ists schlicht vorbei - mit bloßem Willen kann man ein Auto nicht um die Kurve zwingen... man könnte es vlt. mit MACHT probieren - aber ehrlich, die beherrsche ich leider nicht



Aber was ist dann mit Powerslides? Da ist ja dann wirklich der ganze Karren am rutschen,
 und der geht mit mächtig Schwung auch ums Eck!


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Bist du sowas schonmal gefahren? Wenn die Haftung wirklich weg ist, dann bist du auch schnell weg. Ein Powerslide ist halt eine übersteuernd gefahrene Kurve. Dabei wird die Hinterachse in einen instabilen Zustand gebracht und das ganze mit den Vorderrädern durch Gegensteuern abgefangen. 

Die Vorderräder haben natürlich auch ein wenig Schlupf (wie man es beim Fahren *immer* in der Kurve an den Vorderrädern und generell *immer* an den Antriebsrädern unter Zug hat) aber bei einem zusätzlichen Haftungsabriss vorne gibts keine Möglichkeit mehr die Fuhre zu fangen, dann gehts geradeaus in die Büsche! 

Das heißt nicht, dass der Schlupf nicht so groß sein kann (!) das man ihn mit bloßem Auge sieht - zwingende Voraussetzung ist das definitiv nicht.

Aber zurück zum Thema, ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, dass der M5 R6 Motor wirklich signifikant schwerer ist als ein 3er eigener R6 Motor. Das Getriebe und die HA sicherlich, aber der Motor selber? Ist auch nur ein R6, da dürften nicht so viele kg Unterschied dran sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber was ist dann mit Powerslides? Da ist ja dann wirklich der ganze Karren am rutschen,
> und der geht mit mächtig Schwung auch ums Eck!


 
Nö, wenn dann nur Allrad Autos 
Die Vorderräder zeigen immer in Fahrtrichtung und haben vollen Grip, die Hinterachse wird dann zum Ausbrechen durch Gasgeben/ Handbremse / Einlenken mit oder ohne vorheriges Aufschaukeln oder schnelles Einkuppeln zum Ausbrechen gebracht. 


Guck dir das hier mal an: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shd45CeVMSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdLkZtLGAT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist dann schon ziemlich perfekt


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2012)

Ich finde Driften einfach irgendwo schwul. Mir viel Krawall und peinlich ums Eck. Am Besten ist es dann noch, wenn einer seitlich rauswinkt. Das erinnert dann direkt an einen Behindertenbus. Mit Schnellfahren an sich hat das auch nix zu tun. Vielleicht noch im Rallysport. Aber richtig driften tut da ja auch keiner mehr. Zumindest nicht in der WRC. Ich mein, so ein kleiner Drift mit hinten den Poppes raushängen lassen, geht ja noch. Aber so Drift Challenge Zeugs hat für mich mit Autofahren nix zu tun. Das find ich einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, wenn dann nur Allrad Autos
> Die Vorderräder zeigen immer in Fahrtrichtung und haben vollen Grip, die Hinterachse wird dann zum Ausbrechen durch Gasgeben/ Handbremse / Einlenken mit oder ohne vorheriges Aufschaukeln oder schnelles Einkuppeln zum Ausbrechen gebracht.
> 
> Guck dir das hier mal an:
> ...



Ja ich weiß wie man driftet, nur haben wir wohl andere Ansichten von Powerslides.
Ich dachte jetzt an härtere Winkel. Ich meine irgendwann gibt es ja einen Punkt an dem die Vorderräder keinen Grip kehr haben?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde Driften einfach irgendwo schwul. Mir viel Krawall und peinlich ums Eck.


 
Ist halt eine Herausforderung, auf die man sich gerne einlässt


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde Driften einfach irgendwo schwul.


 
Noch ein prolligerer Spruch ist dir nicht eingefallen? Das ist ja peinlich!



watercooled schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß wie man driftet, nur haben wir wohl andere Ansichten von Powerslides.
> Ich dachte jetzt an härtere Winkel. Ich meine irgendwann gibt es ja einen Punkt an dem die Vorderräder keinen Grip kehr haben?


 
Nochmal, wenn die Vorderräder keinen Grip mehr haben und die Hinterräder auch nicht, dann fliegst du geradeaus ab! Was soll dich dann denn noch auf der Straße halten? Hast du Drifterfahrung? Beschäftige dich doch mal ein wenig mit Fahphysik...

Übrigens viel härtere Winkel gehen gar nicht. Du kannst das Auto nur soweit anstellen, wie dein maximaler Lenkeinschlag auch mitgehen kann. Wenn du weiter drehst, dann drehts gleich den ganzen Karren weil du nicht mehr weiter gegenlenken kannst.


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2012)

Driften finde ich nur cool, wenns unsere Freunde aus dem Morgenland machen... Die haben es drauf! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64D693ANw0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Zappaesk schrieb:


> Noch ein prolligerer Spruch ist dir nicht eingefallen? Das ist ja peinlich!



Was ich wirklich darüber denke, kann ich hier leider nicht schreiben.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Ich finde driften auch nicht unbedingt cool oder wichtig. Es macht mal Spaß, aber ohne kommt man auch ganz gut aus. Wichtiger ist, dass man sein Auto auch einfangen kann, wenn es denn mal in irgendeiner Form nicht mehr das tut was es soll.


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2012)

Ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Wers kann, hat bestimmt ne gute Fahrzeugbeherrschung. Wenn ich mir die Vids von =MR-C=KinG[GER] ankucke, sieht das jedoch wie Ballett auf Rädern aus. Furchtbar. Ich war mal auf de Drift Challenge am Hockenheimring. Das war noch furchtbarer. Mit Rauchbomben hinten am Auto und wildem ausem Auto Rausgefuchtel beim "durch die Sachskurve driften". Nix für mich.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß wie man driftet, *nur haben wir wohl andere Ansichten von Powerslides*.


 


Lerne erstmal driften/gezielt übersteuern, danach reden wir weiter.


----------



## 8800 GT (28. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde Driften einfach irgendwo schwul. Mir viel Krawall und peinlich ums Eck. Am Besten ist es dann noch, wenn einer seitlich rauswinkt. Das erinnert dann direkt an einen Behindertenbus. Mit Schnellfahren an sich hat das auch nix zu tun. Vielleicht noch im Rallysport. Aber richtig driften tut da ja auch keiner mehr. Zumindest nicht in der WRC. Ich mein, so ein kleiner Drift mit hinten den Poppes raushängen lassen, geht ja noch. Aber so Drift Challenge Zeugs hat für mich mit Autofahren nix zu tun. Das find ich einfach nur peinlich.


Driften ist einfach ein absolut geiles Gefühl. Wirkt viel heftiger im Auto, als es von außen aus sieht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Vids von =MR-C=KinG[GER] ankucke, sieht das jedoch wie Ballett auf Rädern aus. Furchtbar.


 
Das finde ich gerade so klasse 
Dass man ein Auto so präzise bis an's Kiesbett im Drift heranfahren kann und es alles unglaublich flüssig abläuft 
Nächstes jahr melde ich mich für's freie Fahren in Papenburg an, ist die einzige Strecke, die bei uns in der Nähe ist: http://laptime.biz/


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde Driften einfach irgendwo schwul.


 
Sehe ich recht ähnlich. Aber Kinder und Besoffene kann man damit "beindrucken"


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und der soll noch vernünftig fahren? Ist doch viel zu schwer der Block!


 
Du bist noch nie nen E30 mit nem S38 gefahren  Die 20Kg mehr die der S38 gegenüber nem originalen M20B25 wiegt sind sowas von Pillepalle. Selbst mit nem M60B40 ( 4 Liter V8 ) ist der E30 nicht so heftig Kopflastig das man ihn nicht mehr gescheit fahren könnte. Wenn man den umbau richtig macht, dann ist das problemlos ! ( siehe text der an Winner gerichtet ist ) 

@Riverna irgendwie kommt der E30 mir doch sehr bekannt vor  Ich glaub der is auch bei uns im E30 Forum. Nur schade das für sowas nen S38 misshandelt wird, da würde nen M30B35 auch schon reichen, wenn ich dran denke was wir schon spass hatten mit dem Motor im E30 Touring *g*

@Winner du must so einiges Umbauen, die kompletten Achsen, Bremsanlagen, Auspuffanlage, Die komplette Kühlung vom Motor ( gaaanz wichtig ) 
Spritzwand muss bearbeitet werden. Die Ölwanne sollte umgeschweist werden, dann passt der Block auch ohne änderung der Lenkung in den E30 und damit hat man eben genau das problem NICHT das er Kopflastig wäre, ohne bearbeitung musst du die Achse senken, und die Lenkung umändern, dann hat man evt nämlich in der tat das problem das er viel zu Kopflastig wirkt. Getriebeaufnahme muss evt geändert werden, Natürlich die Motorlager müssen extra besorgt werden. Und vieele vieeele kleinigkeiten. Alles in allem frisst so nen umbau sehr sehr viel Geld, weil allein nen guter S38 so einiges Kostet, und bevor man nen gebrauchten S38 für nen Motorumbau nimmt sollte der komplett Revidiert sein.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn erst vorne zu schwer ist ist das auch kacke, weil er dann ein ungaubliches Tempo braucht um die Karre nicht um die Vorderachse drhen zu lassen.



Das passt schon, die Jungs driften schon seit einigen Jahren und wissen was sie tun. Der Koffer geht schon sehr gut, nicht ohne Grund wurde letztes Jahr damit Bergrennen gefahren... das macht man meistens mit Autos die was können 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde Driften einfach irgendwo schwul.


 
Ich wüsste nicht was daran schwul ist, persönlich kann ich damit zwar auch nichts anfangen und finde es relativ langweilig (beim Zuschauen). Aber richtig driften können ist eine Kunst, hab also schon Respekt davor wenn man es beherrscht. Damit meine ich natürlich nicht Mehmet und Mustafa mit ihrem 316i aufm Aldi Parkplatz.



dekay55 schrieb:


> @Riverna irgendwie kommt der E30 mir doch sehr bekannt vor  Ich glaub der is auch bei uns im E30 Forum. Nur schade das für sowas nen S38 misshandelt wird, da würde nen M30B35 auch schon reichen, wenn ich dran denke was wir schon spass hatten mit dem Motor im E30 Touring *g*



Vielleicht war es auch der Vorbesitzer, der ist damit soweit ich weiß Bergrennen gefahren. Falls du den Thread findest schick mal bitte, dann muss ich für die Specliste nicht extra auf den Besitzer warten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. November 2012)

Driften ist suboptimal, da es Zeit und material raubt. Weiss nicht, was manche Leute daran so toll finden...
Wenn driften sinnvoll wäre, warum driften dann professionelle Rennfahrer in der F1, DTM und co nicht ? 
Ich halte nicht von 
Wie lautet der tolle Werbespruch des bekannten Reifenherstellers, Power ist nichts ohne kontrolle...


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2012)

Und Driften ist die Pure Kontrolle des Grenzbereiches. 

Ich weis nicht was ihr so gegen Driften habt, verallgemeinern das könnt ihr echt klasse hier. Gibt auch Leute die machen das für sich selbst einfach so zum Spass, weil es ihnen spass macht, und nicht weil sie angeben müssen oder irgendwenn beeindrucken müssen. 
Von mir gibts auch keinerlei Driftvideos oder sonstige Videos die meine abstecher auf der Rennstrecke oder auf der Heimrennstrecke damals zeigen, aus einem Grund, weil es MIR spass macht. Natürlich können das kaum Leute nachvollziehen die in ihrem Komfort Flitzer rumdüsen. 

Ich bevorzuge aber dann doch lieber das Puristische Fahren und den Ritt auf einer Kanonenkugel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Driften ist suboptimal, da es Zeit und material raubt. Weiss nicht, was manche Leute daran so toll finden...
> Wenn driften sinnvoll wäre, warum driften dann professionelle Rennfahrer in der F1, DTM und co nicht ?


 Sagt ja auch keiner, dass es schneller ist, macht aber tierisch Spaß, weil du voll im Grenzbereich fährst 
Man muss es schon selbst erlebt haben um es beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wenn driften sinnvoll wäre, warum driften dann professionelle Rennfahrer in der F1, DTM und co nicht ?


 
Weil driften nicht schnell ist.
Hab selber schon gedriftet (nicht auf Events) und ich fands weniger "geil". Da macht mir das schnelle Fahren auf Rennstrecken mehr Spaß, da fahr ich auch voll im Grenzbereich.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. November 2012)

Wo steht denn geschrieben, dass das oberste Ziel beim Autofahren ist, so schnell wie möglich zu sein? Es gibt zig andere Wege und die kann jeder für sich so definieren wie erst mag.

Im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr so schnell wie möglich zu fahren ist aber z.B. genauso dämlich wie dort auf Teufel komm raus um jede Kurve quer zu fahren. Letzteres ist allerdings wesentlich ungefährlicher - wenn man es kann und die Straße wirklich frei ist - als stumpfe Raserei. 
Beim Driften trennt sich mMn fahrtechnisch auch die Spreu vom Weizen! Schnell fahren kann jeder - oder meint es zumindest! streng genommen können das aber auch nur die aller wenigsten, die die es nicht können haben meistens halt Glück und werden dann gelegentlich bzw. wenn drauf ankommt von der Realität eingeholt.

Ein wirklich guter Fahrer wird aber weder das eine noch das andere wirklich auf ner öffentlichen Straße machen. Gesunder Menschenverstand gehört nämlich da auch dazu!


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2012)

Wenn jeder schnell fahren kann, wieso gibt es dann Legenden wie Michael Schumacher, Walter Röhrl, Senna usw? Also schnell fahren kann definitiv nicht jeder, sonst wäre ich jetzt Formel 1 Fahrer und kein KfZ-Mechatroniker.


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2012)

Weil die auch Kurven können.

Und Röhrl und wohl auch Löeb haben denke ich ein Fahrkönnen das voll sogar besser ist als der F1 Weltmeister


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2012)

Ich persönlich würde Löeb gerne in der Formel 1 sehen, denke auch das er dort zu der absoluten Spitze gehört. Aber das nicht immer der beste Fahrer gewinnt sieht man an Alonso, halte ihn für den besten Fahrer in der Formel 1 (als Person jedoch eher weiter hinten im Feld) und trotzdem gewinnt er nichts zumindestens nicht mit Ferrari.


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2012)

Löeb wird wohl ab 2014 mit Citroën in der WTCC fahren, deswegen ziehen die das neue Reglement vor und in Le Mans werden wir ihn wohl auch sehen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. November 2012)

Naja, die Rally mit der F1 zu vergleichen ist jetzt schon sehr unseriös... Sind einfach zwei ganz andere welten. Wobei, einen F1-Piloten in nem Rallyauto ist ja nichts neues mehr, Kimi hat es immerhin auf Platz zehn in der Rally geschafft  
Mag ja sein, dass manche leute Driften so toll und cool finden, für mich ist und bleibt es einfach kindisch und suboptimal  aber so hat jeder seinen eigenen geschmack, was ja auch nicht von nachteil ist. Ich bin z.B. auch ein großer Fan von Peugeot und englischen Autos, die anderen mögen nur VW und Audi


----------



## Whoosaa (29. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr so schnell wie möglich zu fahren ist aber z.B. genauso dämlich wie dort auf Teufel komm raus um jede Kurve quer zu fahren. Letzteres ist allerdings wesentlich ungefährlicher - wenn man es kann und die Straße wirklich frei ist - als stumpfe Raserei.



 Bescheuertes Argument.. schnell fahren ist genauso "ungefährlich", wenn man es kann und die Straße wirklich frei ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn jeder schnell fahren kann, wieso gibt es dann Legenden wie Michael Schumacher, Walter Röhrl, Senna usw? Also schnell fahren kann definitiv nicht jeder, sonst wäre ich jetzt Formel 1 Fahrer und kein KfZ-Mechatroniker.


 
Du mißverstehst mich. Ich rede nicht davon das jeder gut schnell fahren kann. Aber schau dich um, sehr viele nehmen das für sich in Anspruch - auch Fahranfänger mit 3 Monaten Führerschein sind oftmals der Meinung sowas zu können. Zum Schnell fahren an sich gehört ja auch erst mal nicht viel dazu. Du musst bloß in der Lage (und evtl. dumm genung) sein das Gaspedal durchzudrücken. Solange es gut geht und nix passiert wirst du auf die Schnelle da erst mal keinen Unterschied zw. einem Profi und einer Pfeife sehen können wenn die mit 220 an dir vorbeipfeifen.

Der Unterschied zum Driften ist, dass ca. 99% der Fahrer nicht mal den Ansatz schaffen. Die drehen sich dann halt einfach oder fangen das Auto und fahren dann normal weiter und schaffen es nicht das Auto in dem Zustand zu halten. 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bescheuertes Argument.. schnell fahren ist genauso "ungefährlich", wenn man es kann und die Straße wirklich frei ist.


 
Nö, warum denn?! Das Problem entsteht nicht dann, wenn alles frei ist und alles gut geht. Sondern dann, wenn man denkt es ist alles frei, dann aber um die Kurve kommt und sieht, dass ein Radfahrer, totes Reh, Fußgänger, Traktor,... vor dir ist. Wenn du da 100 statt 70 fährst, dann hast du erst mal mit der doppelten kinetischen Energie zu kämpfen - der Könner ebenso wie der Fahranfänger - mit entsprechenden Gefahren. 
Wenn du quer um die Kurve kommst gehst du vom Gas und die Karre fährt wieder längs. Da man beim Driften normalerweise nicht so schnell ist, wird die ohnehin kritische Situation nicht unnötig verschlimmert.

Senna ist mal in der Stadt geblitzt worden mit über 100 Sachen (ist schon lage her, genaue Geschwindigkeit weiß ich nicht mehr - ist aber auch egal) und hat zu seiner Verteidigung gesagt, dass er so schnell fahren könne, weil er eben so gut fahren kann. Ich mein, sein Fahrkönnen war unbestritten, aber der gesunde Menschenverstand ganz offensichtlich massiv unterentwickelt...


----------



## Whoosaa (29. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nö, warum denn?! Das Problem entsteht nicht dann, wenn alles frei ist und alles gut geht. Sondern dann, wenn man denkt es ist alles frei, dann aber um die Kurve kommt und sieht, dass ein Radfahrer, totes Reh, Fußgänger, Traktor,... vor dir ist. Wenn du da 100 statt 70 fährst, dann hast du erst mal mit der doppelten kinetischen Energie zu kämpfen - der Könner ebenso wie der Fahranfänger - mit entsprechenden Gefahren.


 
Wenn du beim Driften um die Kurve fährst, denkst "Die Straße ist griffig, alles ganz easy.", und auf einmal ist Öl auf der Straße, oder feuchtes Laub - zack, ist der Wagen weg.
Und was du da beschreibst, hat nichts mit geplantem Schnellfahren zu tun - das ist unangepasste Geschwindigkeit, wenn ich mit 100 in eine 70er-Kurve fahre, ich die ich vorher nicht hineinschauen kann. Das hat absolut nichts bei 200+ auf der AB gemein, wo man immer mind. einen halben Kilometer nach vorne schauen kann - das verstehe ich unter richtigem "Schnellfahren".


----------



## XE85 (29. November 2012)

zur auflockerung der harten Diskussion, driften, wie man es nicht machen sollte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=poJFqfhQib0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qJMFBP-s9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aloha84 (29. November 2012)

der wahre Klassiker:

Mit 100 in die Kurve - Fun-Video auf Chilloutzone


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Driften um die Kurve fährst, denkst "Die Straße ist griffig, alles ganz easy.", und auf einmal ist Öl auf der Straße, oder feuchtes Laub - zack, ist der Wagen weg.



Wenn der Fahrbahnbelag sich ändert, dann hebst du den Fuß und die Karre fährt wieder so stabil, wie wenn du normal in die Kurve gefahren wärst. Wenn du dann abfliegst, dann wärst du mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auch normal abgeflogen.

Beim Driften fliegt man übrigens meist nach drinnen ab nicht nach draussen...



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und was du da beschreibst, hat nichts mit geplantem Schnellfahren zu tun - das ist unangepasste Geschwindigkeit, wenn ich mit 100 in eine 70er-Kurve fahre, ich die ich vorher nicht hineinschauen kann. Das hat absolut nichts bei 200+ auf der AB gemein, wo man immer mind. einen halben Kilometer nach vorne schauen kann - das verstehe ich unter richtigem "Schnellfahren".



Du meinst unangepasste Geschwindigkeit, so wie wenn man nachts 200+ fährt?

Ganz ehrlich auf der BAB kann jeder Hirni schnell fahren, das ist langweilig.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2012)

Ich habe mich bewusst gegen unnötiges Driften entschieden und einen Fronttriebler gekauft


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich bewusst gegen unnötiges Driften entschieden und einen Fronttriebler gekauft



 Untersteuern ist eben leichter zu beherrschen als Übersteuern. Aber es fühlt sich halt auch Kacke an.

Im normalen Leben sorgen aber in beiden Fällen die Helferlein das man gar net in so nen instabilen Zustand kommt


----------



## cultraider (29. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und fährt sich beides nicht sonderlich sportlich, wenn man von 200PS ausgeht sind es ziemliche Spaßbremsen.


 
aber dafür gehen se ordentlich quer! 

und man kann das esp auf "aus" !aus! stellen, also richtig aus, nicht so wie bei den meisten anderen karren


----------



## nfsgame (29. November 2012)

cultraider schrieb:


> und man kann das esp auf "aus" !aus! stellen, also richtig aus, nicht so wie bei den meisten anderen karren


 
Geht oftmals auch per "Trick" "richtig" aus . Bei meinem Golf beispielsweise durch längeres Drücken des Tasters bis die LED für drei Sekunden anfängt zu blinken um danach wieder ganz auszugehen. Verhält sich auch so - ausprobiert obs wirklich aus ist habe ich noch nicht, werde ich auch nicht weil unnötig .

Mal was anderes: Ist es eigentlich wumpe was für ne Batterie man nimmt? Ich habe gerade mal geguckt was ich für eine verbaut habe, weil ich manchmal nach drei Tagen Stillstand leichte Probleme beim Anlassen habe und generell die ersten ein bis zwei Minuten ein "mysteriöses elektrisches Verhalten" beobachten kann (Flackern von Licht und Instrumentenbeleuchtung beim Betätigen der Fensterheber, Lüftung, Spiegelheizung, ...). Außerdem habe ich im Leerlauf nur rund 10,8V, bei laufenden Motor sinds 14,4-14,5V, also in Ordnung... Verbaut ist momentan eine 45Ah "Wmtech" (sieht irgendwie nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend aus, erinnert mich an Chinaböllernetzteile wenn man vom Informationsgehalt auf dem Typenschild ausgeht )... Schätzungsweise 4-5Jahre alt wenn ich die Rechnungsmappe vom Vorbesitzer richtig deute.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Untersteuern ist eben leichter zu beherrschen als Übersteuern. Aber es fühlt sich halt auch Kacke an.
> 
> Im normalen Leben sorgen aber in beiden Fällen die Helferlein das man gar net in so nen instabilen Zustand kommt



Ich fahre nicht so schnell, dass sich irgend ein instabiler Fahrzustand ergeben könnte.


----------



## watercooled (29. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Geht oftmals auch per "Trick" "richtig" aus . Bei meinem Golf beispielsweise durch längeres Drücken des Tasters bis die LED für drei Sekunden anfängt zu blinken um danach wieder ganz auszugehen. Verhält sich auch so - ausprobiert obs wirklich aus ist habe ich noch nicht, werde ich auch nicht weil unnötig .
> 
> Mal was anderes: Ist es eigentlich wumpe was für ne Batterie man nimmt? Ich habe gerade mal geguckt was ich für eine verbaut habe, weil ich manchmal nach drei Tagen Stillstand leichte Probleme beim Anlassen habe und generell die ersten ein bis zwei Minuten ein "mysteriöses elektrisches Verhalten" beobachten kann (Flackern von Licht und Instrumentenbeleuchtung beim Betätigen der Fensterheber, Lüftung, Spiegelheizung, ...). Außerdem habe ich im Leerlauf nur rund 10,8V, bei laufenden Motor sinds 14,4-14,5V, also in Ordnung... Verbaut ist momentan eine 45Ah "Wmtech" (sieht irgendwie nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend aus, erinnert mich an Chinaböllernetzteile wenn man vom Informationsgehalt auf dem Typenschild ausgeht )... Schätzungsweise 4-5Jahre alt wenn ich die Rechnungsmappe vom Vorbesitzer richtig deute.



Du hast 10.8V im Leerlauf?! Wann gemessen? Da ist ne Zelle komplett tot, und eine vielleicht noch beschädigt....
Bei deiner Motorengröße spielt die Batterie nicht sooo ne große Rolle.
Generell kann man aber wie immer Moll und Sonnenschein empfehlen. 
Power Bull ist auch noch in Ordnung. Sehr günstig und fürn 1.6er allemal genug kaltstsrtleistung.

Edit: Wie es bei Varta dieses Jahr steht weiß ich garnicht. Die Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren ging aber richtung "Teuer und unter durchschnittliche Leistung"


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre nicht so schnell, dass sich irgend ein instabiler Fahrzustand ergeben könnte.



Das ist immerhin vernünftig!


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. November 2012)

@nfs

Hab bei mir (A3 8L 1.6) jetzt ne Bosch S4 drin, hat mich 100 Tacken gekostet. Bisher keine Probleme, und kenne auch keinen der welche hat.


----------



## watercooled (29. November 2012)

Bosch ist für die gebotene Leistung mMn zu teuer. Da gibt es Hersteller die es für weniger Geld besser machen, 
vor allem wenn man einen Motor hat der beim Starten keine 300A zieht


----------



## totovo (29. November 2012)

Mh, ne Batterie musste ich noch nie wechseln, eigentlich verwunderlich nach 260k - 330k Kilometern^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. November 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Mh, ne Batterie musste ich noch nie wechseln, eigentlich verwunderlich nach 260k - 330k Kilometern^^


 
Naja wahrscheinlich weil wenig Kurzstrecke gefahren wurde. Wenn man nur Kurzstrecke fährt macht die Batterie auch mal bei 30k km schon schlapp.


----------



## der_yappi (29. November 2012)

@nfs:
In der aktuellen "Stiftung Warentest" ist ein Test zu Autobatterien drin.
Wenn ihr die abonniert habt kannste ja mal nachkucken.
Ansonsten krams ichs Heftchen für dich raus...


----------



## watercooled (29. November 2012)

Wie wird da getestet? Kannst du die Seite bitte mal abfotografieren?


----------



## Mosed (29. November 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Ist es eigentlich wumpe was für ne Batterie man nimmt?


 
Nein. Die Ah sollten das für das Fahrzeug empfohlene Minimum aufweisen und ein hoher Kaltstartstrom macht sich im Winter gut.
An sich bekommt man das Auto auch mit einer schwächeren Batterie zum laufen, aber wenn man öfters mal den Motor anlässt oder es sehr kalt ist...

Und den Schrott, der in den Baumärkten verkauft wird, sollte man auch nicht unbedingt kaufen. Im Internet gibt es wesentlich bessere Batterien für das gleiche oder nur wenig mehr Geld.


----------



## watercooled (29. November 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Die Ah sollten das für das Fahrzeug empfohlene Minimum aufweisen und ein hoher Kaltstartstrom macht sich im Winter gut.
> An sich bekommt man das Auto auch mit einer schwächeren Batterie zum laufen, aber wenn man öfters mal den Motor anlässt oder es sehr kalt ist...
> 
> Und den Schrott, der in den Baumärkten verkauft wird, sollte man auch nicht unbedingt kaufen. Im Internet gibt es wesentlich bessere Batterien für das gleiche oder nur wenig mehr Geld.



Ich glaube das war nicht ganz das worauf er hinaus wollte...


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2012)

cultraider schrieb:


> aber dafür gehen se ordentlich quer!


 
Und das ist nun ein Kaufkriterium? Mir ist es herzlich egal ob eine Karre quer fahren kann oder nicht, in der Regel fahre/würde ich eh nicht quer fahren. Das ist in etwa so wichtig für mich wie ob ich 10 Obstkörbe in den Kofferraum bekomme oder nur 2. Geil aussehen tut die Karre meiner Meinung nach schon, für 200PS aber einfach langsam. Meiner Meinung nach kein würdiger Nachfolger zum AE86 und jeder der diesen mal gefahren ist wird mir beipflichten


----------



## cultraider (30. November 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und das ist nun ein Kaufkriterium? Mir ist es herzlich egal ob eine Karre quer fahren kann oder nicht, in der Regel fahre/würde ich eh nicht quer fahren. Das ist in etwa so wichtig für mich wie ob ich 10 Obstkörbe in den Kofferraum bekomme oder nur 2. Geil aussehen tut die Karre meiner Meinung nach schon, für 200PS aber einfach langsam. Meiner Meinung nach kein würdiger Nachfolger zum AE86 und jeder der diesen mal gefahren ist wird mir beipflichten


 
ich rede auch nicht davon, dass er besser als andere autos ist.

ich bin auch ein fan vom trueno und von silvias etc. pp

aber seine frage bezog sich auf ein neues auto(weil der chef das gerne leasen möchte), dass auch schön quer geht (da der chef so'n adac drift training gemacht hat) und da kommt nunmal der gt 86 an erster stelle bei aktuellen autos.

btw.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCKYCntiaSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also ich finde das sieht schon ganz gut aus mitm quer-fahren 

€: also immerschön auf die fragestellung achten, wenn man antwortet  (is jetz nich bös gemeint)


----------



## Zoon (30. November 2012)

@ Batterie:

Normalerweise solte nach dem Start beim Leerlauf sofort die 14 Volt vom Generator anliegen, wenn nicht dass der evtl auch noch ne Meise hat, und deswegen bei dir die Batterien immer ausfallen?


Bei Rent4Ring gibts jetzt auch nen GT86:

Nordschleife Touristenfahrten Test Toyota GT86 von Rentracecar.de im Nov. 2012 - YouTube

Sportreifen ansonsten Serie


Und wie mein Komment im Video, alle die meinen 200 PS seien zu lahm sollten zur Strafe zum 45 PS Corsafahren verdonnert werden. 200 PS bei nem 1200 Kg Sportler zu wenig, ja wie, nach der Logik sollte der A7 von IT am besten 3000 PS haben oder wie .. sonst geht der ja net so gut


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2012)

cultraider schrieb:


> €: also immerschön auf die fragestellung achten, wenn man antwortet  (is jetz nich bös gemeint)



Ich habe Turbosnake geschrieben nicht Neox. Und es gibt neue Autos die besser/sportlicher sind als ein BRZ, da dieser gar nicht so günstig ist. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Und wie mein Komment im Video, alle die meinen 200 PS seien zu lahm sollten zur Strafe zum 45 PS Corsafahren verdonnert werden. 200 PS bei nem 1200 Kg Sportler zu wenig, ja wie, nach der Logik sollte der A7 von IT am besten 3000 PS haben oder wie .. sonst geht der ja net so gut


 
Wenn du schon mitdiskutieren willst solltest du wenigstens richtig lesen, ich habe nie behauptet das der Wagen generell schlecht geht... aber für seine 200PS geht er eben recht sagen wir mal "gemütlich". Ob irgend ein A7 gut oder nicht geht ist mir relativ egal, da der Wagen aber sicherlich an die 2T wiegt wird er unter 300PS keine Sportkanone sein. Wobei ein A7 aber auch ein anderes Klientel anspricht als die eines BRZ...

Ausserdem sagen die 200PS bei 1200kg doch gar nichts aus, demnach müsste mein Auto mit 190PS und 1100kg extrem gut gehen... tut er aber nicht. Dir bringen die 200PS nichts wenn sie nicht da anliegen, wo sie es sollten. Der BRZ geht für seine 200PS eben etwas schlecht, dass weiß jeder der diesen Wagen schonmal gefahren ist und sich nicht nur irgendwelche Youtube Videos reinzieht.

Sieht man an diesem Vergleich schon, 10PS weniger, nur Frontantrieb und 0.2L weniger Hubraum. Trotzdem fast immer schneller:

http://www.zeperfs.com/en/duel4069-176.htm

Noch deutlicher wird es wenn man ein vergleichbares Auto nimmt: 

http://www.zeperfs.com/en/duel4069-175.htm


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2012)

Nur das das 2 "alte" Autos sind und Frontantrieb. 


Was gibts denn aktuell zum Vergleich mit Heckantrieb, sportliches Aussehen, ~200PS für ~30K €?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2012)

Bei dem Ding wird vermutlich das Getriebe ziemlich lang übersetzt sein. Das würde das teilweise erklären, allerdings widerspricht das ein wenig den Elastizitätswerten - der 6. Gang ist wohl wirklich sehr lang. Wobei die Unterschiede jetzt auch nicht weltbewegend sind, da fährt niemand dem anderen weg!

Der Hubraumunterschied ist allerdings für die Fahrleistungen völlig unbedeutend. Da zählt im Prinzip nur Leistungsgewicht, Traktion und Übersetzung.


----------



## target2804 (30. November 2012)

was soll ich kaufen? A250 (benziner) oder 125d/i?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2012)

Kauf dir das was dir besser gefällt  Fahre die Dinger mal zur Probe, dann siehst du es schon.


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nur das das 2 "alte" Autos sind und Frontantrieb.



Das ist doch völlig uninteressant wie alt die Autos sind. Was kann der neue den besser als die alten?  



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was gibts denn aktuell zum Vergleich mit Heckantrieb, sportliches Aussehen, ~200PS für ~30K €?



Heckantrieb ist bei 200PS überhaupt nicht nötig, somit müsste die Konkurrenz nur ~ 200PS und maximal 30.000Euro kosten und da gibt es Alternativen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2012)

1. will nicht jeder ne alte Karre kaufen, sondern eine neue 
2. Ist Frontantrieb nicht wirklich sportlich (meine Meinung nach)
3. Macht Heckantrieb definitiv mehr Spaß und ist überhaupt nicht egal

Wenn man Autos vergleicht, dann keinen Apfel-Birnen Vergleich. Mich interessiert wirklich was es da für Alternativen gibt


----------



## target2804 (1. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kauf dir das was dir besser gefällt  Fahre die Dinger mal zur Probe, dann siehst du es schon.


 Bin beide Probegefahren. Beide sagen mir wirklich zu. Vom gefühl her ist der BMW etwas agiler und direkter in der Lenkung. Allerdings gefällt mir das design vom mercedes, v.a. im innenraum besser^^ kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2012)

Frontantrieb scheint immerhin so sportlich zu sein um den BRZ mit seinem ach so tollen Heckantrieb zu schlagen. Man kann sich immer Kriterien raussuchen das es keine Alternative gibt, ist doch eine sinnlose Diskussion. Und nur weil es alte Autos sind, relativiert das nun die schlechten Fahrleistungen vom BRZ? Dann aber nur bei dir, gerade weil er neuer ist sollte er bei gleichem Leistungsgewicht eigentlich besser und nicht schlechter gehen. Vorsprung durch Technik usw... aber lassen wir das. Bei euch kann der BRZ und der GT86 gerne als Fahrmaschine gelten, ich gucke mir lieber die harten Fakten an und erkenne die Realität. Mir bringen 200PS und 1200 Kilo nichts wenn sie am Ende langsamer als vergleichbar alte Autos.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2012)

In kurven ist der BRZ sicherlich schneller. Außerdem ist der Spaßfaktor viel größer mit Heckantrieb, generell ist der BRZ ein geniales Auto (sehr gute Sitzpose, geiles Fahrwerk, stabiler halt, geile Schaltung usw). Ob ein anderes Auto was dagegen rundrum schlechter ist, beim geradeaus fahren ne Sekunde schneller ist, interessiert einfach nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2012)

Heckantrieb ist in der 200 PS Klasse meiner Meinung nach maßlos überbewertet, da man diese Leistung mit allen Antrieben relativ problemlos übertragen bekommt.

Das Heckantrieb in der Klasse sportlicher sei, wird regelmäßig wiederlegt. Siehe Vergleich GT86 vs. Scirocco vs. Peugeot RCZ. Da fahren die bösen "Frontkratzer" Kreise um den tollen Standardantriebler.

Bei Leistungsstarken Fahrzeugen sieht das schon ein wenig anders aus, aber da bekommt auch der Standardantrieb schnell gezeigt, dass das Bessere des Guten Feind ist. Und ein einfaches S5 Coupé kommt auf den ersten Metern besser aus dem Quark als der 230 PS stärkere Bolide (M5) der seine Antriebskraft zugunsten der Reifenindustrie in Rauch aufgehen lässt.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> (sehr gute Sitzpose, geiles Fahrwerk, stabiler halt, geile Schaltung usw)


 
Komisch das ziemlich jeder inklusive diverser Zeitungen genau diese Sachen bis auf die Sitzposition anders sehen, diese Meinung hast du also exklusiv...

Und zum Thema gerade aus fahren schneller: 

ITR Hockenheimring = 1.21.10 Min 
GT86 Hockenheimring = 1.21.50 Min


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2012)

Der Toyota Gt86 geht vor allem so schön quer, weil er ab Werk Reifen vom Prius drauf hat. Mit gescheiten UHPs sollte das Ding ne ganz andere Liga sein. Geradeaus geht er aber Trotzdem nicht schneller. Und den Hintern hängt er dann halt auch nicht mehr so raus.


----------



## Zoon (1. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was gibts denn aktuell zum Vergleich mit Heckantrieb, sportliches Aussehen, ~200PS für ~30K €?



Megane RS Cup. Und der geht echt besser wie ein BRZ - trotz Frontantrieb 



Riverna schrieb:


> Mir bringen 200PS und 1200 Kilo nichts wenn sie am Ende langsamer als vergleichbar alte Autos.



Na fang mal bei "deinem" an. Mehr Schein als Sein.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nur das das 2 "alte" Autos sind und Frontantrieb.
> 
> Was gibts denn aktuell zum Vergleich mit Heckantrieb, sportliches Aussehen, ~200PS für ~30K €?



Nissan 370z. Bissel teurer als die 30000. Zur Not gebraucht oder halt nen 350z


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja der 370Z ist aufjedenfall nochmal ne Klasse geiler  
Aber auch teurer.


----------



## Goggles (1. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> In kurven ist der BRZ *sicherlich* schneller. Außerdem ist der Spaßfaktor viel größer mit Heckantrieb, generell ist der BRZ ein geniales Auto (sehr gute Sitzpose, geiles Fahrwerk, stabiler halt, geile Schaltung usw). Ob ein anderes Auto was dagegen rundrum schlechter ist, beim geradeaus fahren ne Sekunde schneller ist, interessiert einfach nicht.


 
"Sicherlich" , was ist das für eine quarkige Aussage? ITP hat es doch bereits erwähnt. In Tests verschiedener Autofachzeitschriften wurde belegt dass der BRZ/GT86 überall das Nachsehen hat. Außer beim Preis 

Und beim Geradeaus fahren war das nicht nur mal "ne Sekunde" , das waren ganz viele und mehrere Sekunden. An die Kurventempo der anderen Frontkratzer kommt er auch nicht ran. Fazit, mehr Schein als Sein. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> "Sicherlich" , was ist das für eine quarkige Aussage? ITP hat es doch bereits erwähnt. In Tests verschiedener Autofachzeitschriften wurde belegt dass der BRZ/GT86 überall das Nachsehen hat. Außer beim Preis



Er hat aber auch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Subayota auf den Spritspar-Holzreifen vom Prius rollt. Unsere Freunde aus dem Land der explodierenden AKWs haben den Focus auf ein loses Heck gelegt. Würde gern mal ein Test mit UHPs sehen.  Wobei, geradeaus machts ihn natürlich auch nicht schneller. Optisch ist er für mich neben dem Peugeot RCZ auf Jeden das atraktivste Auto zur Zeit. Neben dem Opel Adam wohlgemerkt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> was soll ich kaufen? A250 (benziner) oder 125d/i?


 
125d  Der beste Motor von den dreien. wobei ich Sid von außen nicht so schön finde, wie der E87


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Er hat aber auch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Subayota auf den Spritspar-Holzreifen vom Prius rollt.


 
Die Fahrzeuge werden so getestet wie die Hersteller sie bereit stellen. Wäre ja auch ein wenig suspekt wenn die Fahrzeuge vor dem Test erst getunt würden.


----------



## Neox (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage bzgl. A6 3,0TFSI:

Bei dem TFSI gibt es mittlerweile eine 310PS Variante. Ist dies derselbe Motor wie der 3,0TFSI mit 300PS, oder gibt es da größere Unterschiede?
Bei ABT kann man den 300PS TFSI auf 420PS tunen, den 310PS TFSI auf "nur" 410 PS, wieso? Müsste nicht mind. genausoviel rauszuholen sein?


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Fahrzeuge werden so getestet wie die Hersteller sie bereit stellen. Wäre ja auch ein wenig suspekt wenn die Fahrzeuge vor dem Test erst getunt würden.



Ist doch auch ok. Nur hat Japan die Schüssel eben nicht auf max. Performance was z.B. ne Rundenzeit angeht ausgelegt, sondern halt auf max. Fahrspaß beim Querfahren. Zumindest lässt sich die Null-Grip Reifenwahl so deuten. Die deutschen Autotester haben halt einfach das Konzept von dem Auto nicht verstanden, bzw. schneller als besser interpretiert. Die Kollegen von der BBC sind da eindeutig weiter.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> was soll ich kaufen? A250 (benziner) oder 125d/i?


 Ich würde mich in jedem Fall für den A250 entscheiden, am besten als Sport.
Genau dieser hat erts kürzlich den Golf GTI knapp und den 125i sehr deutlich ausgestochen.
Vorallem auf dem Rundkurs wurde es sehr deutlich: BMW: 1,483min , VW 1,481min und der Benz knapp über 1,45


----------



## der_yappi (1. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bht-_IFuT7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Genau dieser hat erts kürzlich den Golf GTI knapp und den 125i sehr deutlich ausgestochen.
> Vorallem auf dem Rundkurs wurde es sehr deutlich: BMW: 1,483min , VW 1,481min und der Benz knapp über 1,45


 
Gegen welchen GTi vergleichen die denn? Den Alten der nicht mehr gebaut wird? Weil aktuell gibt es keinen Golf GTi ?!



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die deutschen Autotester haben halt einfach das Konzept von dem Auto nicht verstanden, bzw. schneller als besser interpretiert.


 
Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich das Konzept auch nicht verstanden. Der Wagen ist langsamer (Beschleunigung + VMax) als ein alter Golf GTi. Hat dabei weniger Nutzwert und einen höheren Anschaffungspreis, garniert wird das ganze mit höheren Unterhaltskosten und Verbrauch.
Sprich er macht alles schlechter als günstigere Alltagswagen. Spitzen Produkt  .
In meinen Augen sind solche Fahrzeuge die nach mehr aussehen als sie im Endeffekt halten können -> Blender.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

Doch das  Cabrio.
Und du kannst ein Hatch nicht mit einem Coupe Vergleichen, also belibt nur der Hyundai Genesis Coupe.


----------



## Goggles (1. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich würde mich in jedem Fall für den A250 entscheiden, am besten als Sport.
> Genau dieser hat erts kürzlich den Golf GTI knapp und den 125i sehr deutlich ausgestochen.
> Vorallem auf dem Rundkurs wurde es sehr deutlich: BMW: 1,483min , VW 1,481min und der Benz knapp über 1,45


 
Bist den Benz schon gefahren? Der ist so brutal übertrieben auf Sport ausgelegt dass das im Alltag nur noch nervt.

Außerdem, in der Realität ist das Budget maßgebend in der Entscheidung. Für die Kohle eines A250i bekommt man bei BMW einen M135i....  mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## winner961 (1. Dezember 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Bist den Benz schon gefahren? Der ist so brutal übertrieben auf Sport ausgelegt dass das im Alltag nur noch nervt.
> 
> Außerdem, in der Realität ist das Budget maßgebend in der Entscheidung. Für die Kohle eines A250i bekommt man bei BMW einen M135i....  mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.



Und der M135i putzt den A250 weg Sorry. Und das mit der übertrieben Sportlichen Einstellung stimmt schon. Im Alltag ist das extrem nervig.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Na fang mal bei "deinem" an. Mehr Schein als Sein.


 
Im Grunde auch egal, steht eh abgemeldet in der Halle rum da würden auch 15PS reichen. Für einen Großteil hier im Forum würde es trotzdem langen


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Und der M135i putzt den A250 weg Sorry. Und das mit der übertrieben Sportlichen Einstellung stimmt schon. Im Alltag ist das extrem nervig.



Über die Abstimmung des A250 meckern und dann einen M135 empfehlen....


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gegen welchen GTi vergleichen die denn? Den Alten der nicht mehr gebaut wird? Weil aktuell gibt es keinen Golf GTi ?!


 Da es keinen 7er gti gibt ists natürlich der alte.


Goggles schrieb:


> Bist den Benz schon gefahren? Der ist so brutal übertrieben auf Sport ausgelegt dass das im Alltag nur noch nervt.
> 
> Außerdem, in der Realität ist das Budget maßgebend in der Entscheidung. Für die Kohle eines A250i bekommt man bei BMW einen M135i....  mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


Ja, bin ich, und nein, deine Meinugn teile ich nicht. Ebensowenig die Tester, die die Wagen wohl sehr ausführlich getestet haben.

Das mit dem M135i ist falsch, der kostet knapp 7000€ mehr.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde den Benz auch eindeutig vorziehen, sieht doch wesentlich ansprechender aus.


----------



## Zoon (1. Dezember 2012)

Als M135 stimmen beim 1ser zumindest die Proportionen wieder einigermaßen. Aber da das Gros ja 116 oder gar 114i ausmachen am besten noch mit Radkappen  *würg*


----------



## Goggles (1. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Über die Abstimmung des A250 meckern und dann einen M135 empfehlen....



Was versuchst du zu sagen? 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Das mit dem M135i ist falsch, der kostet knapp 7000€ mehr.


 
Ich gehe stark davon aus dass du *KEIN* Neuwagenkäufer bist. Denn ein Fahrzeugkauf beinhaltet auch eine Aufpreisliste für zusätzliche Optionen/Ausstattungen. Bring den A250 auf M135i Niveau Ausstattungsbereinigt und du erlebst dein blaues "Wunder". Niemand kauft ein leeres Auto nach Grundpreis


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Dezember 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus dass du *KEIN* Neuwagenkäufer bist. Denn ein Fahrzeugkauf beinhaltet auch eine Aufpreisliste für zusätzliche Optionen/Ausstattungen. Bring den A250 auf M135i Niveau Ausstattungsbereinigt und du erlebst dein blaues "Wunder". Niemand kauft ein leeres Auto nach Grundpreis


 Nö, bin 19, Schüler, und kaufe keine Neuwagen. Erlebe den Spaß aber oft genug bei meinen Eltern mit, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Ich denke, dass ich nicht Neuwagenkäufer sein muss, um klar denken zu können. Fakt ist, dass der M135i 7k€ teurer ist, wüsste mal gerne die Sonderausstattung, die er ggü dem A250 Sport hat.

Und des weiteren: Warum kommsst du mit nem M135i um die Ecke, wenn das Thema 125i, GTI oder A250 war?
Sinn?

Soll er doch von mir aus den normalen A250 nehmen, der kostet genau so viel wie der 125i, hat aber schon ein Automatikgetriebe mit an Bord.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nie über 30k € für nen Kompakten ausgeben würde.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich nie über 30k € für nen Kompakten ausgeben würde.


 Hmm, jemand der noch nie sein eigen verdientes geld für fahrzeuge ausgegeben hat, sollte mMn auch nicht darüber mutmaßen, was er wenn und für was ausgeben würde


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es frech wie viel teurer die Autos hier sind als in den USA.
Man muss sich da nur zb den US Passat anschauen.


----------



## Zoon (1. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> was soll ich kaufen? A250 (benziner) oder 125d/i?



Wenn Platz egal ist 125i Coupe oder Cabrio. Da ist wenigstens noch der 6Zylinder drin. 

Ansonsten teste es aus, der A geht fürn Fronttriebler richtig gut was auch an der konsequenten Abstimmung des Fahrwerks liegt wo beim typischen MB Renter die Plomben rausfliegen  der 1ser ist da schon fast ne Sänfte. Und ob du selbst Front oder Hecktrieb generell lieber magst... 

Der 125d hat den Vorteil der hat vorne schon die größeren Bremsscheiben vom M Paket. Und die Runflat Reifen würden bei mir als ersten gegen "normale" getauscht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde es frech wie viel teurer die Autos hier sind als in den USA.
> Man muss sich da nur zb den US Passat anschauen.


 
Eben, das ist mindestens so sicher wie das es Nachts kälter als draussen ist.

Die US Preise sind mit den deutschen nicht zu vergleichen, da sie zum einen tw. andere Ausstattungen beinhalten, ein Passat in den USA hat mit dem Deutschen ausser dem Namen nichts gemein. Die Preise sind ohne die jeweilige Mehrwertsteuer angegeben. Usw... . Und bitte auch nicht mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Umrechnungen anfangen, da Amerikaner typischerweise mit ihrer und nicht mit unserer Währung bezahlt werden. Sprich der Wechselkurs greift für den Tourie im Urlaub aber nicht für die lokale Wirtschaft.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

Das ist mir auch klar, aber trotzdem zeigt das wie die deutschen Konzerne die Europäer für die Amis zahlen lassen. Beim Passt jetzt nicht unbedingt.
Deswegen auch der Vergleich 15.000$ im Vergleich zu 27.000$ ist schon ein Unterschied und da der US Passat auch kein Sparmodell zu sein scheint (zumindest laut der dtsch. Fachpresse), fragt man sich wo der Unterscheid herkommt.


----------



## Zoon (1. Dezember 2012)

In Details unterscheidet der sich doch (einfachere Achskonstruktion etc ... ) und die Preisangabe 15k Dollar ist bestimmt ohne Steuer, wie drüben üblich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Deswegen auch der Vergleich 15.000$ im Vergleich zu 27.000$ ist schon ein Unterschied und da der US Passat auch kein Sparmodell zu sein scheint (zumindest laut der dtsch. Fachpresse), fragt man sich wo der Unterscheid herkommt.


 
Wie gesagt, man muss richtig vergleichen und zum US Passat hat VW kein deutsches Äquivalent. Mal abgesehen vom Namen. Und wenn du Preise vergleichst, dann bitte netto gegen netto. Alles Andere ist vollkommen unsinnig.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Dezember 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Hmm, jemand der noch nie sein eigen verdientes geld für fahrzeuge ausgegeben hat, sollte mMn auch nicht darüber mutmaßen, was er wenn und für was ausgeben würde


 Wer hat das gesagt? Ich habe mein aktuelles Auto (welches ich heute wieder verkauft habe) sehr wohl selbst bezahlt. Nur den Wagen davor habe ich zu Hälfte bezahlt bekommen. Der aktuelle war ein Mazda MX5 NB, der nächste wird wieder einer, nur etwas neuer, ebenfalls dann selbstbezahlt.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man muss richtig vergleichen und zum US Passat hat VW kein deutsches Äquivalent. Mal abgesehen vom Namen. Und wenn du Preise vergleichst, dann bitte netto gegen netto. Alles Andere ist vollkommen unsinnig.


 Skoda Superb, da Skoda zu der VW AG gehört gäbe es also was fast vergleichbares von VW.

@Zoon
Die Frage ist welche Auswirkung das auf das Fahrverhalten hat und beide Preise sind ohne Steuern, aber selbst mit bleibt man unter 20.000€ und damit unter A1 Niveau!


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Hmm, jemand der noch nie sein eigen verdientes geld für fahrzeuge ausgegeben hat, sollte mMn auch nicht darüber mutmaßen, was er wenn und für was ausgeben würde


 
Wo steht denn das er seine Autos bisher bezahlt bekommen hat? Er schrieb nur das er keine 30.000Euro für so einen Koffer ausgeben würde.


----------



## totovo (1. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Skoda Superb, da Skoda zu der VW AG gehört gäbe es also was fast vergleichbares von VW.
> 
> @Zoon
> Die Frage ist welche Auswirkung das auf das Fahrverhalten hat und beide Preise sind ohne Steuern, aber selbst mit bleibt man unter 20.000€ und damit unter A1 Niveau!


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass man den Skoda Superb mit dem US Passat vergleichen kann? Das sind doch meiner Meinung nach völlig unabhängige Entwicklungen, oder weißt du da mehr als ich? 
Zumal der Passat in den USA echt zu nem Kampfpreis angeboten wird um Marktakzeptanz zu erreichen. Die hat man in Europa schon, weswegen die Leute auch gerne mehr bezahlen!
Du wirst sehen, der nächste US Passat wird deutlich mehr kosten


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine das der Suberp auf der gleichen Plattform aufbaut, also einer verlängerten Passat Plattform.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wer hat das gesagt? Ich habe mein aktuelles Auto (welches ich heute wieder verkauft habe) sehr wohl selbst bezahlt. Nur den Wagen davor habe ich zu Hälfte bezahlt bekommen. Der aktuelle war ein Mazda MX5 NB, der nächste wird wieder einer, nur etwas neuer, ebenfalls dann selbstbezahlt.


 Oh sry hab dich mit nem anderen User verwechselt,war wohl schon zu lange nicht mehr hier drin.... Sorry


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Dezember 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der 125d hat den Vorteil der hat vorne schon die größeren Bremsscheiben vom M Paket. Und die Runflat Reifen würden bei mir als ersten gegen "normale" getauscht.


 
Und der 25d ist sogar etwas schneller von 0-100 als die A Klasse, vom Durchzug ganz zu schweigen.
Das Beste ist aber, dass du den locker unter 6l fährst


----------



## totovo (2. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meine das der Suberp auf der gleichen Plattform aufbaut, also einer verlängerten Passat Plattform.


 
Hast du eine Quelle? Nach meinen Informationen haben diese beiden Autos gar nix miteinander zu tun, außer dass sie beide etwas größer sind als der passat. Also das ist nich böse gemeint, es interessiert mich einfach^^


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2012)

Der Suberp ist afaik ein alter A6.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Suberp ist afaik ein alter A6.


 
Nein. Der erste Superb hat sich die Passat Plattform, bzw. die Bodengruppe des A4 B5 geteilt, der 2. Superb baut auf dem aktuellen Passat (nicht die US Version) auf nur eben in gestrecht.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Skoda Superb, da Skoda zu der VW AG gehört gäbe es also was fast vergleichbares von VW.


 
Siehe oben.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2012)

Beide haben die PQ46 als Plattform, die in beiden Fällen verlängert wurde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Beide haben die PQ46 als Plattform, die in beiden Fällen verlängert wurde.


 
Wie bereits gesagt ....


----------



## totovo (2. Dezember 2012)

jetzt bin ich verwirrt, also haben der US Passat und der Skoda Superb doch die gleiche Plattform? Trotzdem kann man die beiden wohl nur schwer miteinander vergleichen^^


----------



## Zoon (2. Dezember 2012)

Alter Superb =  Alter Passat mit langem Radstand auf Basis des A6 (längs eingebauter Motor) und China wurde der als Passat verkauft da man dort eh mit langem Radstand anbietet. 

Das einzigst interessante am US Passat den gibts da mit dem 2.5er 5 Zylinder, Walter Röhrl Gedenkstätte


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Dezember 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich verwirrt, also haben der US Passat und der Skoda Superb doch die gleiche Plattform? Trotzdem kann man die beiden wohl nur schwer miteinander vergleichen^^


 
Die Bodengruppe und ein Tel der Technikplattorm teilen sie. Das wars dann aber auch schon, weder motorisch noch von den Getrieben, geschweige denn den Asisstenzsystemen oder anderen technischen Highlights teilen sie.



Zoon schrieb:


> Alter Superb =  Alter Passat mit langem Radstand auf Basis des A6 (längs eingebauter Motor) und China wurde der als Passat verkauft da man dort eh mit langem Radstand anbietet.


 
Nein Audi A4 Modell B5.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Dezember 2012)

Es wird immer weniger. 

Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf IV - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## ich558 (3. Dezember 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es wird immer weniger.
> 
> Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf IV - Spritmonitor.de


 
Huch ist aber immer noch viel mMn 

Bei mir wirds nicht weniger aber zumindest auch nicht mehr 
Detailansicht: Audi - A1 - A1 1.4 TFSI - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## moe (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab heute das Glas meiner linken Rückleuchte verloren und jetz müssen neue her. 
Weiß einer, wo man Zubehörrückleuchten für nen Peugeot 206, die einigermaßen gut aussehen zu nem angemessenen Preis her bekommt? Originale will ich nicht haben, die sehen nicht gut aus.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es wird immer weniger.
> 
> Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf IV - Spritmonitor.de


 
Wenn ich mir Mühe geb kommt da auch was gutes bei raus. Mache ich nur viel zu selten, aber mit viel Langstreckenanteil gehts gut in den Keller... Detailansicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Golf 4 - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## watercooled (3. Dezember 2012)

Das ist so hart was dein 1.4er säuft


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Ich hab heute das Glas meiner linken Rückleuchte verloren und jetz müssen neue her.
> Weiß einer, wo man Zubehörrückleuchten für nen Peugeot 206, die einigermaßen gut aussehen zu nem angemessenen Preis her bekommt? Originale will ich nicht haben, die sehen nicht gut aus.



Vielleicht bei http://www.reichhard-motorsport.com/


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist so hart was dein 1.4er säuft


 
Beide... der andere mit seinen 122PS ist ja auch nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Re4dt (3. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Ich hab heute das Glas meiner linken Rückleuchte verloren und jetz müssen neue her.
> Weiß einer, wo man Zubehörrückleuchten für nen Peugeot 206, die einigermaßen gut aussehen zu nem angemessenen Preis her bekommt? Originale will ich nicht haben, die sehen nicht gut aus.



Solche wie auf dem Bild Vll.  
Fand das so beschissen hässlich die Rückleuchten das ich's fotografieren musste 
(Letzter Urlaub)


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist so hart was dein 1.4er säuft


Ich find es sehr beruhigend. Da kommen mir meine aktuellen 11,xl/100km gleich gar nicht mehr so tragisch vor.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Fand das so beschissen hässlich die Rückleuchten das ich's fotografieren musste
> (Letzter Urlaub)


 
Paßt doch gut zusammen, sieht doch komplett zum aus ....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Dezember 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Solche wie auf dem Bild Vll.
> Fand das so beschissen hässlich die Rückleuchten das ich's fotografieren musste
> (Letzter Urlaub)


 
Da sehen die Rückleuchten aber noch am besten aus


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beide... der andere mit seinen 122PS ist ja auch nicht wirklich besser.



Downsizing bringt's halt dich nicht so. Bei mir ist der Verbrauch aber eher regionsbedingt so hoch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Downsizing bringt's halt dich nicht so. Bei mir ist der Verbrauch aber eher regionsbedingt so hoch.


 
Die 7,x Liter sind doch OK.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die 7,x Liter sind doch OK.



Im Vergleich zu deinem A7 der mit der doppelten Leistung, mehr Gewicht, Hubraum und Zylinder ungefähr das selbe an Diesel verbraucht ist das schon wieder viel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

Absolut gesehen hast du recht. Aber nach der Formel ist ein Cayenne Turbo S das reinste Ökomobil  .
Denn man fordert faktisch im Alltag doch meist nur 50 bis 100 PS ab und daher finden sich Fahrzeuge mit einer sehr breiten PS Spanne in einem sehr schmalen Verbrauchsfenster.

Und mir erscheinen die ~7 Liter von deinem Wagen ganz OK, da es ja auch ein relativ flottes Auto ist. Und um die selben Fahrleistungen vor 10 oder 20 Jahren zu generieren hätte man sicherlich einen größeren Motor mit mehr Verbrauch benötigt.


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

Naja, meinen Clio Sport II hab ich im Schnitt mit 7,2 Liter laut Boco bewegt. Der hatte 184 PS aus 2 Liter und war geschätzt vielleicht so Baujahr 2005. Genau weiß ichs nicht mehr. Aber der wog ja auch nur ca. 1000 Kilo.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, meinen Clio Sport II hab ich im Schnitt mit 7,2 Liter laut Boco bewegt. Der hatte 184 PS aus 2 Liter und war geschätzt vielleicht so Baujahr 2005. Genau weiß ichs nicht mehr. Aber der wog ja auch nur ca. 1000 Kilo.


 
Das dürfte weniger mit dem Gewicht als mit der durchschnittlich generierten Leistung zu tun haben.
D.h. wenn ihr beide durch die Stadt dümpelt liegen bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Pferde bei seinem TurboDI an als bei dem alten Sauger. Und die paar Prozent mehr Wirkungsgrad des Turbo wird das nicht kompensieren.

Im übrigen sind solche Vergleiche immer etwas schwierig, da ihr vermutlich nicht das identische Streckenprofil habt. Insofern müsste man eine relativ aufwändige Parallelfahrt veranstalten oder ein identisches Szenario auf zwei Rollenprüftänden durchspielen.

Wenn wir schon so Vergleichen, dann war mein TT mit seinen 8 Litern bei 211 PS, bzw mein S5 mit 10 Litern bei 333 PS total Öko  .


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> bzw mein S5 mit 10 Litern bei 333 PS



Wenn du ihn rückwärts im Leerlauf die Garage rausgeschoben hast?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn rückwärts im Leerlauf die Garage rausgeschoben hast?


 
Ne im Schnitt pro 100km auf 11.500 km.
Die letzten paar Tausend Kilometer waren primär ACC auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ne im Schnitt pro 100km auf 11.500 km.
> Die letzten paar Tausend Kilometer waren primär ACC auf der Autobahn.



Im übertragenen Sinne stelle ich mir sowas unter "rückwärts im Leerlauf aus der Garage schieben" vor.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das dürfte weniger mit dem Gewicht als mit der durchschnittlich generierten Leistung zu tun haben.
> D.h. wenn ihr beide durch die Stadt dümpelt liegen bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Pferde bei seinem TurboDI an als bei dem alten Sauger. Und die paar Prozent mehr Wirkungsgrad des Turbo wird das nicht kompensieren.



Beim durch die Stadt dümpeln liegt genau die gleiche Leistung an (bei vergleichbaren Karren), das hat mit Turbo oder nicht Turbo nix zu tun.
Allerdings besteht die Chance, dass beim Turbo diese paar Pferde (vermutlich im 1-stelligen Bereich oder sehr niedrigen 2-stelligen) aus einer geringeren Drehzahl generiert werden. Damit kann dann wenns richtig gemacht ist auch ein Wirkungsgradvorteil entstehen. 
Dafür muss man aber als Fahrer auch so fahren, dass man vom Turbo profitiert. Manche kapieren es aber nicht, dass es eben nicht unbedingt notwendig ist mit Turbo + hohe Drehzahl durch die Gegend zu gondeln. Das soll kein Angriff auf irgendjemanden sein, sondern deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen im Bekannten und Kollegenkreis.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im übertragenen Sinne stelle ich mir sowas unter "rückwärts im Leerlauf aus der Garage schieben" vor.


 
Insofern du Rückwärts im Leerlauf 160 km/h fährst, schon  .



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Beim durch die Stadt dümpeln liegt genau die gleiche Leistung an (bei vergleichbaren Karren), das hat mit Turbo oder nicht Turbo nix zu tun.


 
Das macht schon einen erheblichen Unterschied, wenn z.B. der Turbo bei 1.500 Upm 250 Nm liefert und der Sauger bei gleicher Drehzahl 80 Nm, dann liegt beim Turbo rund die dreifache Leistung an (53 PS beim Turbo zu 17 PS beim Sauger).


----------



## moe (4. Dezember 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Solche wie auf dem Bild Vll.
> Fand das so beschissen hässlich die Rückleuchten das ich's fotografieren musste
> (Letzter Urlaub)


 
Da brauch ich dann aber auch das "passende Bodykit" zu. Das Paket wird mir dann zu teuer.


----------



## Mosed (4. Dezember 2012)

Das bezieht sich ja auf die Maximalwerte. Beim durch die Stadt fahren, braucht man bei 1500 rpm ja keine 250 Nm. Man kann ja auch weniger Nm abrufen.

Der Vorteil des Turbomotors ist aber, dass bei ihm z.B. 50 Nm bei 1500 rpm eine höhere Last sind als beim Sauger. (Wenn der Turbomotor ein Downsizing-Konzept zu dem Sauger ist) Wirkungsgradvorteil. Was ja der Grund für Downsizing ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das macht schon einen erheblichen Unterschied, wenn z.B. der Turbo bei 1.500 Upm 250 Nm liefert und der Sauger bei gleicher Drehzahl 80 Nm, dann liegt beim Turbo rund die dreifache Leistung an (53 PS beim Turbo zu 17 PS beim Sauger).



Die Werte gelten ja nur für Vollgas. Bestimmend ist aber nicht was man kann, sondern was man braucht bzw. abruft.

Zum Fahren braucht man dann vlt. 7 PS. Der Unterschied ist, das man beim Turbo vlt. mit 1000rpm fahren kann und beim Sauger halt ein paar hundert Umdrehungen mehr benötigt damit erst vernünftig fährt.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Absolut gesehen hast du recht. Aber nach der Formel ist ein Cayenne Turbo S das reinste Ökomobil  .
> Denn man fordert faktisch im Alltag doch meist nur 50 bis 100 PS ab und daher finden sich Fahrzeuge mit einer sehr breiten PS Spanne in einem sehr schmalen Verbrauchsfenster.
> 
> Und mir erscheinen die ~7 Liter von deinem Wagen ganz OK, da es ja auch ein relativ flottes Auto ist. Und um die selben Fahrleistungen vor 10 oder 20 Jahren zu generieren hätte man sicherlich einen größeren Motor mit mehr Verbrauch benötigt.


 
Greenpeace sollte am besten den Cayenne huldigen  Aber der Verbrauch liegt denke ich wirklich an meiner Umgebung muss nämlich viel Berg auf und ab....


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Greenpeace sollte am besten den Cayenne huldigen


 
Sollten sie ohnehin, nur leider scheinen viele "Ökos" das Pferd von hinten aufzuzäumen.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sollten sie ohnehin, nur leider scheinen viele "Ökos" das Pferd von hinten aufzuzäumen.



Du meinst lieber dafür "sorgen", dass ein Golf 0,1l weniger brauchen soll, was bei der Masse an Fahrzeugen viel mehr ausmacht, als ein dicker SUV mit 10l anstatt 15l?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du meinst lieber dafür "sorgen", dass ein Golf 0,1l weniger brauchen soll, was bei der Masse an Fahrzeugen viel mehr ausmacht als ein dicker SUV mit 15l?


 
Der Verbrauch ist aus Sicht der Umwelt vollkommen irrelevant, da es nicht zur Debatte steht *ob* die kompletten Erdölvorkommen verbraucht werden, sondern nur *wie* sie verbraucht werden.
Und da ist ein Porsche Cayenne Turbo S eine deutlich suaberere Art Erdöl zu konsumieren als in Afrika im 40 Jahre alten Wagen mit Loch im Tank.

Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass jeder "sauber" verbrannte Liter Sprit ein Guter war und jeder in die Umwelt gekippte oder dreckig Verbrannte ein Schlechter war.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, wir sollten dafür plädieren, dass gar kein Sprit mehr in dreckigen Ländern mehr verbraucht werden darf! 
Danke, das du dafür sorgst möglichst viel hier zu verbrennen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir sollten dafür plädieren, dass gar kein Sprit mehr in dreckigen Ländern mehr verbraucht werden darf!
> Danke, das du dafür sorgst möglichst viel hier zu verbrennen!


 
Du hast das womöglich nicht richtig verstanden. 
Es gibt Faktoren auf die können wir Einfluss nehmen und welche auf die nicht. Die Erdölfödermenge ist es nicht aber möglichst wenig Schmutz in die Umwelt zu blasen ist es schon.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch ist aus Sicht der Umwelt vollkommen irrelevant, da es nicht zur Debatte steht *ob* die kompletten Erdölvorkommen verbraucht werden, sondern nur *wie* sie verbraucht werden.
> Und da ist ein Porsche Cayenne Turbo S eine deutlich suaberere Art Erdöl zu konsumieren als in Afrika im 40 Jahre alten Wagen mit Loch im Tank.
> 
> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass jeder "sauber" verbrannte Liter Sprit ein Guter war und jeder in die Umwelt gekippte oder dreckig Verbrannte ein Schlechter war.


 
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nicht sonderlich viel von den Umweltaktivisten halte. Da gibts wie du schon sagst größere Baustellen um die man sich kümmern müsste als ständig über die, prozentual gesehn, wenigen "Powerautos" zu meckern.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2012)

Es wäre vor allem wichtig, dass wir das Öl da einsetzten wo es benötigt wird und nicht sinnlos und zum Spaß verprassten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es wäre vor allem wichtig, dass wir das Öl da einsetzten wo es benötigt wird und nicht sinnlos und zum Spaß verprassten.


 
Und wir haben uns alle lieb....

Sinnvoll ist immer recht relativ. Wer hat das Recht das zu entscheiden was für wen sinnvoll ist? Insofern immer schön vor der eigenen Tür kehren auch wenn es viel komfortabler ist mit dem Finger auf Andere zu zeigen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

Sprit kann man doch sicher auch künstlich herstellen.
Geht das ist das Problem mit dem Öl erledigt.


----------



## Mosed (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Benzin und Diesel kann synthetisiert werden. Offiziell war dies bei den letzten Meldungen aber noch teurer als Sprit aus Erdöl.


----------



## Low (4. Dezember 2012)

BMW M3 Coupé Onboard auf der Nordschleife - YouTube

würdet ihr euch einen BMW M3 als zweitwagen kaufen?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja, Benzin und Diesel kann synthetisiert werden. Offiziell war dies bei den letzten Meldungen aber noch teurer als Sprit aus Erdöl.


 Noch.

Ein neuen M3: Nein
Einen alten M3 : JA


----------



## Low (4. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein neuen M3: Nein
> Einen alten M3 : JA


Was ist denn an dem neuen E92 BMW M3 aussetzen? Nachbar hat sich einen gebrauchten Prosche Boxster gekauft, der liegt Neupreis bei dem M3 oder?


----------



## The_GTS (4. Dezember 2012)

Neee nen Boxster bekommt man so ab 50k, soll er auf M3 höhe liegen von der Ausstattung her, währe es mehr als M3 Neupreis.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn es eh der Zweite wäre hätte ich jede Menge Ideen bevor der M3 kommt. Wie etwa ein ur-Mini Cooper, diverse Lotus etc. pp.


----------



## Low (4. Dezember 2012)

Hätte ich die Kohle...die nächste Generation vom M3 wird ja viel Leistung genommen damit der weniger Verbraucht...


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

Besser wäre mal 500kg Gewicht auszuräumen, atm ist das Ding fett, aber dafür halt sicherer.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wir haben uns alle lieb....
> 
> Sinnvoll ist immer recht relativ. Wer hat das Recht das zu entscheiden was für wen sinnvoll ist? Insofern immer schön vor der eigenen Tür kehren auch wenn es viel komfortabler ist mit dem Finger auf Andere zu zeigen.



Ich zeige auf niemanden und keine Sorge, ich kehre vor meiner eigenen Tür. Meine Ökobilanz ist sicher auch nicht perfekt, mein bzw. der von mir erzeugte CO2 Ausstoß liegt aber weit unter dem Durchschnitt - ohne das ich mich in irgendetwas massiv einschränken müsste.

Ich habe aber noch einen Versuch für dich, bei dem du die Sinnigkeit deiner Aussage selbst herausfinden kannst:
- nehme 3 Klopapierrollen
- die erste kannst du nach und nach bei dir im Klo runterspülen, dosiert und über einen gewissen Zeitraum,
- die zweite nimmst du, reißt wieder kleinere Stücke ab und spülst die in einem kurzen Zeitraum in verschiedenen Toiletten runter.
-  dritter Versuch (dein Vorschlag): nimm die ganze Rolle und stopf sie auf einmal ins Klo, spüle sofort nach...

Was davon ist jetzt am Besten? 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sprit kann man doch sicher auch künstlich herstellen.
> Geht das ist das Problem mit dem Öl erledigt.



Sicher, Ökosprit ist wirklich toll und deswegen auch von allen geliebt. 



Low schrieb:


> ...die nächste Generation vom M3 wird ja viel Leistung genommen damit der weniger Verbraucht...


 
Nein!


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

Hängt von den Lagen ein:
1 Im Geschäft lassen vor allem wenn es auch noch Altpapier ist
2 Dasselbe oder in Arme Länder schicken
3 Geht so
4 Ist Wohl am besten

Aber man sollte es benutzen und nicht sinnlosen im Klo runterspülen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber man sollte es benutzen und nicht sinnlosen im Klo runterspülen.


 
Sehe es als Gedankenspiel


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wir haben uns alle lieb....
> 
> Sinnvoll ist immer recht relativ. Wer hat das Recht das zu entscheiden was für wen sinnvoll ist? Insofern immer schön vor der eigenen Tür kehren auch wenn es viel komfortabler ist mit dem Finger auf Andere zu zeigen.


 Wir können auch auf Pferden oder (Draht)eseln reiten und in der Stadt sollte man aufgrund der vielen Kurzstrecken ein E Auto nehmen, da sonst der Motor nicht warm wird und deutlich mehr verbraucht der er anfettet.


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> BMW M3 Coupé Onboard auf der Nordschleife - YouTube
> 
> würdet ihr euch einen BMW M3 als zweitwagen kaufen?



Wenn ich noch auf der NOS rumbrettern würde, zum verheizen am Wochenende würde ich evtl. schon einen kaufen.


----------



## Riverna (4. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Downsizing bringt's halt dich nicht so. Bei mir ist der Verbrauch aber eher regionsbedingt so hoch.


 
Wenn ich bedenke das mein knapp 20 Jahre alter Japaner bei fast 100PS mehr Leistung nur 1L mehr Verbraucht als der Golf 4 oder als der andere Golf scheint da schon was dran zu sein.


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke das mein knapp 20 Jahre alter Japaner bei fast 100PS mehr Leistung nur 1L mehr Verbraucht als der Golf 4 oder als der andere Golf scheint da schon was dran zu sein.


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz. Wie würde es bei gleichem Gewicht aussehen. Mein 1.4er kommt derzeit mit 7 Litern trotz etwas sportlicher Fahrweise als sonst.


----------



## Riverna (5. Dezember 2012)

Der Golf 4 wird nicht sehr viel mehr wiegen würde ich jetzt so auf Verdacht vermuten.


----------



## Clonemaster (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

ich brauche dringend euren Rat....

VW Golf 5 77kW (105ps) 1.9 TDI

folgendes ist passiert: Ich bin in die Arbeit gefahren (50km) und nach ca. 10km ging 
die Lampe "Motorölstand" an.

ca. 15km später bin ich zur Tanke (OMV) und wollte Öl kaufen...
Dann hab in das Hanbuch geschaut welches Öl ich brauch... 
Darin stehen 2 Nummern: *VW 506 01* | *VW 505 01*

Dann schau ich auf eine der Ölflaschen vor mir, da steht drauf:
OMV Bixxol permium NT SAE *5W-40*
*VW 502 00
VW 505* XX (die letzten 2 Ziffern waren nicht drauf)


Da waren noch tausend andere Flaschen, aber ich hatte es sehr eilig, deswegen
habe ich ca. 250ml von dem Öl rein. Im Handbuch steht auch, das man die
Bezeichnungen mischen darf, wenn man nur nachfüllt. 

Leider hab ich erst danach gesehen, dass hinten auf der Flasche steht:
Speziell für Benzin- und Dieselmotoren *ohne DPF*

Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass ich einen DPF habe...


Aber ich denke dass 250ml bei ingesamt ca. 3.8l Gesamtmenge nicht so schlimm sind, oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Dezember 2012)

"Speziell für mit ohne DPF" sollte rein sprachlich heißen, dass es für Fahrzeuge ohne DPF optimiert ist, aber genauso gut in Fahrzeuge mit DPF gekippt werden, nur dass es dort nicht 100%ig schmiert z.B., sondern nur 95%ig.

Ansonsten müsste es "Ausschließlich" heißen.


----------



## watercooled (5. Dezember 2012)

Ist egal. Zwischen 0 und 10W40 passt für deinen.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Dezember 2012)

Hier stand Müll.  falscher thread... Hups


----------



## Seabound (5. Dezember 2012)

Das ist der Auto-Thread und nicht der Audio-Thread ;0)


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,

wie ihr inzwischen bestimmt mitbekommen habt, fahre ich momentan den 1,4l 16V Golf 4 mit 75PS. Ich überlege nun, da ich doch eher längere Strecken fahre in letzter Zeit und sich das in Zukunft wohl auch nicht ändern wird, im Frühjahr/Sommer auf was "besser" motorisiertes umzusteigen. Mich nerven die Pferdchen nämlich ein wenig an, in der Stadt gehts zwar wunderbar, aber sobald man mal Durchzug braucht, muss man ganz schön im Benzin rühren (Ortsausgang) oder seeehhhr geduldig sein (Autobahn) bis was kommt. Mit haben es irgendwie der 1,6l 16V FSI (110PS) und der 2,0l (115PS) angetan (eventuell noch den 1,8l T mit 150PS - ist die Versicherung nur wieder deutlich teurer...), den 2,0l fahren zwei Kumpels (einmal als Kombi) und da ist mir hauptsächlich die höhere Laufruhe positiv aufgefallen. Das kennt der 1,4l irgendwie gar nicht finde ich und das ist neben dem fehlenden Durchzug (der auch spürbar besser ist) das was mich auch sehr stört... Verbrauchsmäßig (ja ich weiß, verschiedene Fahrer ) nimmts sich anscheinend auch nicht sooo viel. 
Was würdet ihr machen? Von einem Diesel bin ich nicht so überzeugt, ist irgendwie etwas, was sich im Kopf festgesetzt hat - ein Golf 4 sollte es aber wieder sein, komme ich einfach super mit klar .


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Dezember 2012)

Was hast du gegen einen Diesel? Gerade im Durchzug ist ein Turbo halt nochmal wesentlich besser als ein 2l Saugmotor.


----------



## watercooled (5. Dezember 2012)

Wäre auch für einen Diesel + Chip. Da gegrs dann ordentlich vorwärts.

Budget? Darf's auch was ähnlich kompaktes sein? 
Mir hats zB der Ibiza Cupra Diesel angetan. Mit Chip auf 190PS 
Rußt aber wie ne Dampflok und macht Krach wie eine Dreschmaschine


----------



## Jolly91 (5. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wäre auch für einen Diesel + Chip. Da gegrs dann ordentlich vorwärts.
> 
> Budget? Darf's auch was ähnlich kompaktes sein?
> Mir hats zB der Ibiza Cupra Diesel angetan. Mit Chip auf 190PS
> _Rußt aber wie ne Dampflok und macht Krach wie eine Dreschmaschine _


 
Da werd ich gleich mal neidisch. ^^


----------



## der_yappi (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte auch ein Auto mit dem 1,9er TDI vorgeschlagen.
Mein Nachbar fährt nämlich nen IVer Golf Kombi mit dem Motor. Nur die genaue PS Zahl weiß ich nicht. Glaube irgendwas auf dem Niveau vom ersten Fabia RS...


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wie ihr inzwischen bestimmt mitbekommen habt, fahre ich momentan den 1,4l 16V Golf 4 mit 75PS. Ich überlege nun, da ich doch eher längere Strecken fahre in letzter Zeit und sich das in Zukunft wohl auch nicht ändern wird, im Frühjahr/Sommer auf was "besser" motorisiertes umzusteigen. Mich nerven die Pferdchen nämlich ein wenig an, in der Stadt gehts zwar wunderbar, aber sobald man mal Durchzug braucht, muss man ganz schön im Benzin rühren (Ortsausgang) oder seeehhhr geduldig sein (Autobahn) bis was kommt. Mit haben es irgendwie der 1,6l 16V FSI (110PS) und der 2,0l (115PS) angetan (eventuell noch den 1,8l T mit 150PS - ist die Versicherung nur wieder deutlich teurer...), den 2,0l fahren zwei Kumpels (einmal als Kombi) und da ist mir hauptsächlich die höhere Laufruhe positiv aufgefallen. Das kennt der 1,4l irgendwie gar nicht finde ich und das ist neben dem fehlenden Durchzug (der auch spürbar besser ist) das was mich auch sehr stört... Verbrauchsmäßig (ja ich weiß, verschiedene Fahrer ) nimmts sich anscheinend auch nicht sooo viel.
> Was würdet ihr machen? Von einem Diesel bin ich nicht so überzeugt, ist irgendwie etwas, was sich im Kopf festgesetzt hat - ein Golf 4 sollte es aber wieder sein, komme ich einfach super mit klar .


 Würde auf jeden Fall nen Diesel nehmen, grad bei längeren Strecken. Den kannste dann ohne Probleme mit 5-5,5l fahren..


----------



## 1821984 (5. Dezember 2012)

Genau, denn auch wenn nen 1,8t am meisten Spass machen würde, wenn man viel km fährt dann ist sowas das falsche. 10L+ Verbrauch sind ganz normal. Würde da auch zum Diesel raten. Im Golf-IV würde ich so den 110PS TDI empfehlen.

Es gibt auch einen mit 131PS aber der ist selten und wird dementsprechend höher gehandelt. Außerdem halte ich den 110PS-Motor für haltbarer. Bischen pflege und km-stände von 500.000 und mehr sind keine Seltenheit bei dem Ding. Der 131PS ist ein PD-Motor und da darf nichts kaputt gehen von. Aber anschieben tut der echt gut, dass muss man sagen.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs gerade nochmal durchgerechnet und denke, dass die Strecken doch nicht so lang werden sollten, dass sich ein Diesel lohnen würde (meiner Meinung nach). Die durchschnittliche Strecke in zwei Tagen mit vielen "Stationen" wären ~350-400km... - Worst Case wäre das Doppelte, dafür wird das wohl eher extrem selten vorkommen. Naja, ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit mich zu entscheiden .


----------



## Riverna (5. Dezember 2012)

Also rund 200 Kilometer pro Tag? Da lohnt sich definitiv ein Diesel, selbst bei meinen 50 Kilometer am Tag habe ich mal durchgerechnet und es hätte sich fast gelohnt. Aber kann mich mit einem Traktor irgendwie nicht anfreunden...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also rund 200 Kilometer pro Tag? Da lohnt sich definitiv ein Diesel .


 
Stimmt, da rate ich auch zum Diesel. Bei meinen 100km pro Tag hab ich keine Lust um die 8L Super zu verballern. Da fahre ich lieber mit 5L Diesel und das recht sportlich


----------



## totovo (6. Dezember 2012)

Das sind annähernd 50.000 Km im jahr, da lohnt sich der Diesel schon fast zweimal!!

Schau mal hier, da kannst du deine Daten einfach eintippen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Das sind annähernd 50.000 Km im jahr, da lohnt sich der Diesel schon fast zweimal!!


 
Ich bin wegen einer Laufleistung von etwa 25tkm vom Otto zum Diesel gewechselt und das rechnet sich vom ersten Kilometer an.


----------



## totovo (6. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin wegen einer Laufleistung von etwa 25tkm vom Otto zum Diesel gewechselt und das rechnet sich vom ersten Kilometer an.


 
Sag ich ja 

Noch günstiger ist nur noch eine Gasanlage^^


----------



## ich558 (6. Dezember 2012)

So heute musste ich ausweichen weil so ein Vollpfosten mit die Vorfahrt genommen hat.  Einzige Möglichkeit um einen mega Crash zu vermeiden war "spontan" abzubiegen und irgendwie um diese Abbiegung zu kommen, was aber nicht mehr ganz gelungen ist.  Wenigsten ist dem Auto nix passiert aber der andere Wi**er ist abgehauen


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2012)

Das sind echt die letzten Idioten...
Heute auch ein paar von der Sorte auf der A5 von KA nach F und zurück begegnet.
Halb vom Kieslaster platt gemacht worden, nur weil er meinte er könne ohne zu blinken und zu kucken rüberziehen.
Und noch so ne Sonntagsfahrerin mit nem Elefantenhausschuh die genau zwischen den Spuren auf der Linie fahren will...
Manchmal könnt man echt nur noch kotzen...


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Dezember 2012)

Bin gestern auf dem Fahrrad fast platt gemacht worden ...

Ich fahr hinter ner E-Klasse im (kleinen) Kreisverkehr, auf einmal hält der Typ an, legt den Rückwärtsgang ein, und fährt ohne zu gucken rückwärts durch den Kreisel zurück!    Irgendwann hat er dann tatsächlich nochmal mich bemerkt ...  Hatte zum Glück schon ein Ausweichmanöver eingeleitet, sonst wäre ich ziemlich platt gewesen.
Ehrlich gesagt hat bis zum tatsächlichen Rückwärts-Anfahren des Wagens gedauert, bis in meiner Oberstube angekommen ist, dass der mir gleich entgegen kommt ...    War einfach absolut unerwartet.

Das Beste ist:  Er ist tatsächlich zurückgefahren, weil er eine Ausfahrt verpasst hat.   *Im. Kreisverkehr. ! *


Ich bin immer noch total baff,  sucht euch einen passenden Smiley aus:


----------



## iceman650 (7. Dezember 2012)

E-Klasse und rückwärts im Kreisel.
Wahrscheinlich mit Klopapierrolle auf der Hutablage...
Ganz im ernst, wer so einen Stuss verzapft soll doch allen ernstes seinen Lappen abgeben...
Wie der Opa ums Eck, der außerorts mit seinem Ford Probe mit 30 rumgurkt und dann mit seinem Spritverbrauch noch angibt. 
Meine Meinung: Ab 60 alle 2 Jahre 2 Fahrstunden bei einem Fahrlehrer (ggf. mit Prüfer), damit die Trantüten aus dem verkehr gezogen werden...
Augenärztliche Bescheinigung wäre auch nicht verkehrt, wenn ich da die Generation 70+ ansehe...
Natürlich wäre kein Führerschein ein Einschnitt, aber Sicherheit geht eben vor. Und wenn durch 1000 eingezogene Führerscheine auch nur ein Menschenleben gerettet wird - Mission erfüllt.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2012)

Eine regelmäßge Kontrolle der Fahrtauglichkeit - wie in anderen Ländern längst üblich - würde ich auch sehr begrüßen. Ab 70 oder 75 alle 2 Jahre einen medizinischen Check (Sehvermögen, Reaktion,...) und die schlimmsten Blindschleichen sind weg.

Wobei schlecht fahren ist kein Privileg des Alters und auch nicht allein an einer medizinischen Fahrtauglichkeit festzumachen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eine regelmäßge Kontrolle der Fahrtauglichkeit - wie in anderen Ländern längst üblich - würde ich auch sehr begrüßen. Ab 70 oder 75 alle 2 Jahre einen medizinischen Check (Sehvermögen, Reaktion,...) und die schlimmsten Blindschleichen sind weg.


 
Wenn man nur einen simplen Sehtest alle 5 Jahr fordert, ist man sofort der "Nazi" der den Leuten den Führerschein nehmen will  .


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe dieses Jahr das ganz große Programm hinter mir: am 2.1. 2 Schlaganfälle binnen 5 Minuten aufgrund einer Verletzung an der Halsschlagader - inkl. halbseitige Lähmung und Gesichtsfeldausfall. Da bekommt man ein 3 monatiges (ärztliches) Fahrverbot mit der Aussicht, dass es nicht aufgehoben wird, wenn der Sehfeldausfall nicht weggeht - die 3 Monate waren nicht schlimm, ich war ja eh nicht arbeitstauglich und große Teile im KH und in der Reha (und habe u.a. gehen neu lernen müssen). Es ging zum Glück alles weg, ich musste aber trotzdem x- Gutachten, Fahrprobe bei ner Behinderten Fahrschule usw. machen um wieder fahren zu dürfen. Prinzipiell ist da auch erst mal nix dagegen zu sagen, dass gründlich kontrolliert wird wen man wieder fahren will.

Aber ein halbblinder Opa, der nur noch hell und dunkel unterscheidne kann, der darf unbehelligt fahren obwohl ich vermutlich auch Mitte Januar schon wieder besser gesehen habe und beweglicher war als er! D.h. solange du nicht auffällst im Sinne einer konkreten Erkrankung o.ä. gibt es keinen Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis aufgrund medizinischer Befunde.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Dezember 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre kein Führerschein ein Einschnitt, aber Sicherheit geht eben vor. Und wenn durch 1000 eingezogene Führerscheine auch nur ein Menschenleben gerettet wird - Mission erfüllt.


 
Mmh.. nein.
Hört sich zwar immer toll an, dass dadurch "auch nur ein Menschenleben gerettet wird" - aber das ist zu kurz gedacht.
Man muss das ganze immer im Verhältnis sehen.
Das Leben ist tödlich, irgendwann erwischt es uns alle. Und 1000 Menschen ihre Freiheit der individuellen Mobilität nehmen, nur um ein einziges Leben zu retten - nope, dankeschön. Verhältnismäßigkeit: nicht gegeben.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass man mit der Argumentation so ziemlich jedes Verbot durchsetzen könnte - von der Sperrstunde, über generelles Autoverbot, zu unangekündigten Hausdurchsuchungen, und was den Diktatoren dieser Welt noch so einfallen würde. Hauptsache "midestens ein Leben wird dadurch gerettet".


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass einfach generell JEDER alle paar Jahre mal nachgeprüft werden sollte.   

Es stimmt leider, dass viele ältere Leute dabei auffallen würden, aber manche von denen sollten auch einfach nicht mehr fahren.  Mein Opa zB hat freiwillig mit dem Fahren aufgehört.

Andererseits gibts aber auch genug Leute, die nicht alt sind und schlecht fahren.  Und das manchmal nichtmal an körperlichen Beschwerden liegt.  Da fragt man sich immer wieder, wie die überhaupt jemals den Führerschein bekommen haben ...


Also:  Jeder sollte alle paar Jahre getestet werden    Vielleicht alle 5 Jahre, und ab 65 dann alle 3 Jahre oder sowas.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2012)

Was bringt aus Geld für die Abnahme und man sich für die Dauer solch einer Prüfung sicher verstelllen, das nicht in allen Fällen aber in einigen.
Also wird dadurch nichts gewonnen.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was bringt aus Geld für die Abnahme und man sich für die Dauer solch einer Prüfung sicher verstelllen, das nicht in allen Fällen aber in einigen.
> Also wird dadurch nichts gewonnen.


 
Naja, aber dann hast du immer noch die heraus, die es wirklich nicht können.  Und die anderen werden zumindest mal wieder dran erinnert,  und überdenken vielleicht nochmal ihre Fahrweise.  
Du wirst damit nicht jeden schlechten Fahrer kriegen, aber ich denke, es würde die Situation verbessern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2012)

Heute habe ich meinem A7 was gutes gegönnt und ihn von innen und aussen gereinigt, bzw. selbiges lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ein Traum in schwarz  Aber ist diese Maßnahme bei dem Wetter nicht ziemlich sinnlos? Ich mein morgen ist die Kiste wieder dreckig


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist er komplett weiß... es hat geschneit  ...


----------



## Zoon (7. Dezember 2012)

Den Lack tuts gut das ganze Salzgelumpe wieder runterzuwaschen. 

Aber muss sagen der A7 der einzige Audi der mir gefällt


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (7. Dezember 2012)

A7 ... ist das nicht ne Autobahn


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2012)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> A7 ... ist das nicht ne Autobahn


 
Und für manche ist *die* E55 der längste Autostrich der Welt und für andere ist *der* E55 ein alter Mercedes.
Je nachdem ob man überhaupt irgendwelche Automodelle kennt oder eben nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (7. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heute habe ich meinem A7 was gutes gegönnt und ihn von innen und aussen gereinigt, bzw. selbiges lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quanta costa?


----------



## Mosed (7. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was bringt aus Geld für die Abnahme und man sich für die Dauer solch einer Prüfung sicher verstelllen,


 
Sich in einem Seh-,Hör- oder Reaktionstest positiv zu verstellen dürfte schwer werden. Sofern der Sehtest nicht immer mit den gleichen Zahlen erfolgt und der Hörtest auch einer gewisse Varianz unterliegt. Und zu früh auf Reize reagieren, ist auch schwer.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2012)

Nur dürfen auch Taube Auto fahren.
Wenn man beim Sehtest die Buchstaben kennt, warum auch immer kann an da auch schummlen.
Bleibt nur der Reaktionstest, der Probleme machen könnte, aber auch hier gibt es keine Vorschriften.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2012)

Wie willst du beim Sehtest schummeln?


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2012)

Also bei nem Sehgutachten zur Fahrtauglichkeit geht es schon um ein wenig mehr als um das Erkennen von Zahlen, da wird auch Farbsehen, Gesichtsfeld, Blendempfindlichkeit, räumliches Sehen... getestet. Wie man da schummeln will, das ist mir schleierhaft.

Beim Reaktionstest gibts natürlich auch Vorschriften. Da gibts auch ne ganze Reihe von Tests die erledigt werden müssen. 

Ein anderer Punkt, der bei so ner Gelegenheit nicht getestet wird ist z.B. die Regelkenntnis. Blinken, richtige Anwendung der verschiedenen Lichter, Reißverschluss, Kreisverkehr, angemessene Geschwindigkeit - alles Themen bei denen altersübergreifend gefühlt die Hälfte der Fahrer versagen.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2012)

Reaktion kann man wenigstens trainieren. Sehen nicht.


----------



## Low (7. Dezember 2012)

Der BMW M6 G-Power mit 800 PS ist ja mal richtig krank
Sowas will auch mal fahren, aber erstmal an kleinen Autos under 300 PS üben


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Quanta costa?


 
23 Euro  .


----------



## der_yappi (7. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 23 Euro  .


 Was war da alles dabei?
Ist das ne eigenständige kleine Firma oder gehört die zu ner dt.weiten Kette?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2012)

Alles was es für aussen gibt + Hand-Innenreinigung.
Ist die Kette "Mr. Wash".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Dezember 2012)

wie sieht's mit der Qualität aus ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> wie sieht's mit der Qualität aus ?


 
Top. Bin seit 16 Jahren "Stammkunde" und bisher zufrieden.


----------



## watercooled (7. Dezember 2012)

23€ dafür?! Hier kostet das 50 Tacken aufwärts!


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab im Studium in Rüsselsheim bei nem Autoaufbereiter gearbeitet. Da warst du für Innen und Außen schnell ma deine 100 Öcken los.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> 23 euro; dafür?! Hier kostet das 50 Tacken aufwärts!


 
Mr. Wash ist sehr Preisstabil, 1999 hat das 40,- DM gekostet.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte dieses Jahr den teuersten Besuch einer Waschanlage überhaupt (Komplettwäsche inkl. Unterboden und Heisswachs).

1 x durchfahren = Kosten: 95€

*Warum soviel?*
Weil mich die Waschanlage den Heckscheibenwischer (Renault Laguna) gekostet hat! Die Borsten haben ihn Aufgestellt und der grosse Fön hat ihn dann runtergerissen. Antwort der Angestellten: !!! WASCHANLAGE HAFTET NICHT !!!

*Also...*
ca. 10.-€ Waschstrasse + 85.-€ der neue Scheibenwischer!
Und weils so schön war, am nächsten Tag gings in den Urlaub (mit Auto aber ohne Heckscheibenwischer)
*
Fazit:*
Handwäsche ist doch am schonensten fürs Auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Dezember 2012)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Weil mich die Waschanlage den Heckscheibenwischer (Renault Laguna) gekostet hat! *Die Borsten* haben ihn Aufgestellt und der grosse Fön hat ihn dann runtergerissen. Antwort der Angestellten: !!! WASCHANLAGE HAFTET NICHT !!!


 
Das ist der Fehler. Ich würde niemal mit einem meiner Fahrzeuge in eine Waschanlage mit Bürsten fahren, da kann man seinen Wagen ja gleich sandstrahlen.


----------



## Low (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr auch immer zum Waschplatz und mach mein Auto da sauber.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2012)

Heute hatte ich wieder ein Erlebnis.
Komme zu meinem Freundlichen um meinen 1er zum Service zu bringen und was sehe ich ... einen aufgebockten X3 ohne Felgen, Radschrauben lagen daneben. Die Polizei war auch Vorort und hat alles dokumentiert.
Anscheinend sind wieder viele Felgendiebe unterwegs


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2012)

85€ fürn Scheibenwischer? 

Im netz kostet nen Bosch Aero 20€


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal es war der ganze Arm und nicht nur das normalerweise austauschbare Teil.


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2012)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Handwäsche ist doch am schonensten fürs Auto



Wenn man es richtig macht, mag das stimmen. Die Meisten werden mit den dreckigen Schwämmen etc., die benutzt werden, garantiert mehr Kratzer in den Lack schrubben als eine moderne Textilwaschstraße.
ok, einen Scheibenwischer wird man mit der Hand eher nicht aus Versehen abreißen. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist der Fehler. Ich würde niemal mit einem meiner Fahrzeuge in eine Waschanlage mit Bürsten fahren, da kann man seinen Wagen ja gleich sandstrahlen.



Gibts die noch? Wenn dann eher an Tankstellen in den Standwaschanlagen, oder?


----------



## 1821984 (8. Dezember 2012)

Auto sauber machen? Jetzt weis ich wenigstens wie meine Felgen in Titangrau und Schwarz matt aussehen würden.

Scheibenwischwaschwasser auffüllen und alle Lampen sauber gemacht gestern, dass muss reichen, ach ja und Kennzeichen hinten auch abgewischt. Muss wegen so nem Dreck nicht angehalten werden.
Vielleicht mal abspühlen wenns die Temps zulassen aber richtig sauber machen nicht mehr in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> aber richtig sauber machen nicht mehr in diesem Jahr.


 
Lohnt sich ja überhaupt nicht. Nachem Winter ne Unterbodenwäsche und gut is!


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach mein Auto von aussen alle 2 Wochen für 3Euro in der SB Waschanlage sauber das muss reichen. Einmal im Monat aussaugen reicht im Winter auch, im Sommer wird das natürlich alles öfters gemacht. Wenn viel Schnee und somit viel Salz auf der Straße ist mach ich ihn von aussen einmal in der Woche sauber, aber dann hauptsächlich die Radkästen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ja überhaupt nicht. Nachem Winter ne Unterbodenwäsche und gut is!


 
Waschen "lohnt" sich grundsätzlich nicht, siehe tägliche Dusche aber ohne ist auch nicht schön  .


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (9. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 85€ fürn Scheibenwischer?
> 
> Im netz kostet nen Bosch Aero 20€


 
Es war der komplette Scheibenwischer (der komplette Arm), nicht nur das Wischerblatt.

Es war übrigens keine Bürsten-Waschanlage, sondern eine mit diesen Lappen. Die haben sich wohl im Bügel des Wischers verfangen und den aufgestellt. Beim Preis musste ich auch erstmal schlucken, aber was solls...


----------



## Low (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch nie eine Unterbodenwäsche gemacht, bringt das irgendwas?  

EDIT:
http://www.news.de/auto/855334684/unterbodenwaesche-kann-auto-schaden/1/

Ich werde es auch nie machen, ich warte auf den kommenden Regen


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Dezember 2012)

Gestern die Ski-Saison eingeleitet und den Bergpass hochgeheizt. Ohne Allrad hätte man überhaupt keine Chance gehabt. Hat aber richtig Fun gemacht - die Haldex Kupplung hat das erste mal richtig gestunken 
Sofern man Grip hatte, hat die Kiste mit 190 PS schon gezogen aber rein Subjektiv war der Basismotorisierte Q7 etwas fixer, trotz 300-400 kg mehr Gewicht. Wird wohl am Drehmoment liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Dezember 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Gestern die Ski-Saison eingeleitet und den Bergpass hochgeheizt. Ohne Allrad hätte man überhaupt keine Chance gehabt. Hat aber richtig Fun gemacht - *die Haldex Kupplung hat das erste mal richtig gestunken*


 

  schlechte Qualität ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute 200 km vom Spessart in den Taunus unterwegs. Mein Fazit: Quattro ist die Macht!!!
Wo die Fahrzeuge mit FWD und RWD mit 40 km/h auf der Landstraße rum zuckeln ziehe ich mit 100 Sachen vorbei  .
Die Traktion vom Kronenrad ist der absolute Hammer.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2012)

Einmal im Jahr muss Allrad ja zu was nutze sein ;0)


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

Das hilft dir auch nichts mehr wenn du zu schnell in die Kurve fährtst, da ist man dann wohl voll am Arsch.
Und imho liest sich das nicht gerade nach angepasster Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal die Gelegenheit gehabt den Motor vom Drift E30 abzulichten.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2012)

@Riverna:
Ich würde dir mal empfehlen, die nächste Investition nicht in dein TöffTöff zu machen sondern in ne Kamera die auch Bilder und nicht nur Unschärfe produziert 
(und als Tipp - lieber KEIN Bild als sowas unscharfes wie Bild1)


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das hilft dir auch nichts mehr wenn du zu schnell in die Kurve fährtst, da ist man dann wohl voll am Arsch.
> Und imho liest sich das nicht gerade nach angepasster Geschwindigkeit.


 
Das paßt schon  .
Wenn man nicht mit Sommerreifen und der Angst im Nacken unterwegs ist, dann kommt man auch vorwärts.
Rein von der Technik her dürften auch 180 bis 200 km/h kein Problem sein. Aber es sind nur 100 km/h erlaubt. Und die fahre ich auch, auch in der Kurve.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist ja meistens nicht das Fahren - da kann man meist mir jeder Antriebsart ganz ordentlich fahren, sondern eher das Bremsen... 
Und da sind alle gleich. 

Allerdings fahren sehr viele wirklich schlicht zu ängstlich.


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Riverna:
> Ich würde dir mal empfehlen, die nächste Investition nicht in dein TöffTöff zu machen sondern in ne Kamera die auch Bilder und nicht nur Unschärfe produziert
> (und als Tipp - lieber KEIN Bild als sowas unscharfes wie Bild1)


 
Kannst mir gerne eine zu Weihnachten schenken wenn es dich so stört.


----------



## Falk (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich freu mich auch schon drauf, zum skifahren zu fahren. Muss mir zur Sicherheit (und es vorgeschrieben ist) noch ein paar Schneeketten bestellen, dürfen nicht mehr als 8mm auftragen.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kannst mir gerne eine zu Weihnachten schenken wenn es dich so stört.


 Ich dachte der Smiley hat die Intention dahinter eig. gut erklärt...
Naja - nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen Riverna.


----------



## Mosed (9. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Allerdings fahren sehr viele wirklich schlicht zu ängstlich.



Ohja. Heute Abend auch so ein Spezialist.  Auf der Landstraße (erlaubt sind 70), die ne leichte Schneedecke hatte (also das was Reifen halt übrig lassen), eiert der mit knapp unter 50 lang. Und bremst dann kurz vor der Stadtgrenze auf knapp unter 40 runter, um dann so langsam in der Stadt weiterzueiern. Und vor "Kurven" wird natürlich nochmal extra gebremst.
Keinerlei Schneefall, keinerlei rutschiges Fahrverhalten, aber Panikmodus wegen ein bissl Schnee.

Solche Leute sollten echt ihr Auto stehen lassen oder sonst wegen Verkehrsbehinderung angezeigt werden. ^^


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja meistens nicht das Fahren - da kann man meist mir jeder Antriebsart ganz ordentlich fahren, sondern eher das Bremsen...
> Und da sind alle gleich.
> 
> Allerdings fahren sehr viele wirklich schlicht zu ängstlich.


 
Naja, wenn das Auto trotz neuer Winterreifen in jede Richtung will, nur nicht in die, wohin ich will, dann wird halt langsamer gefahren . Hat höchstens soviel mit "Angst" zu tun, dass man Angst vor dem Tod hat .
Das galt auch hier im Flachland heute - besonders interessant, wenn unter dem Schnee das pure Eis ist, weil es zwischendurch mal antaute (Bild hatn Kumpel gemacht) . Ist übrigens die B65 nach Hannover rein - normal befahren wie sonstwas aber weit und breit kein Räumfahrzeug zu sehen (teilweise schöne 1m-Schneewehen dagewesen ).

Naja, in zwei Wochen gehts nach Erfurt. Da siehts bestimmt schlimmer aus - wird schon .


----------



## Delusa (9. Dezember 2012)

Omg ich mach am 15 nen umzug.  NEIN


----------



## totovo (9. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, in zwei Wochen gehts nach Erfurt. Da siehts bestimmt schlimmer aus - wird schon .


 
Ich kann dich beruihgen, im Erfurter Becken liegt komischerweise kaum Schnee...
Bin heute von Ilmenau nach Jena gefahren. In Ilmenau Schneesturm mit unter 50m Sicht und glatter Autobahn (Ich habe nicht schlecht geguckt, als ich auf der Beschleunigungsspur beschleunigen wollte und ich im 4 Gang und moderatem gas nicht vorwärts gekommen bin)

Um Erfurt: kein Schnetreiben, trockene Fahrbahn. In Jena (eine der wärmsten Städte Dtl.) dichtes Schneetreiben und geschlossene Schneedecke.

@ IT: Wer bei Schneematsch und/oder geschlossener Schneedecke 100 auf der Landstraße fährt, würde, wenn es nach mir ginge, den Führerschein sofort abgenommen bekommen. Das ist einfach unverantwortlich. und das du dort 100 fahren kannst hat nichts mit Quattro zu tun, das schafft auch jeder Frontantriebler  
wenn unter dem Schnee plötzlich Eis ist, was du nicht sehen kannst, hast du die Brille auf, und womöglich auch noch derjenige, der dir entgegen kommt! Da nutzt dir auch dein toller Allradantrieb und noch so viel Erfahrung nichts! 
Nicht all zu persönlich nehmen, aber von so einem unangepassten Fahrstil halte ich rein gar nichts. Entweder du hast in Physik nicht aufgepasst, oder du ignorierst es einfach!
Meine Meinung!


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> schlechte Qualität ?



Ne, das muss an deinem Bildschirm liegen 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich war heute 200 km vom Spessart in den Taunus unterwegs. Mein Fazit: Quattro ist die Macht!!!
> Wo die Fahrzeuge mit FWD und RWD mit 40 km/h auf der Landstraße rum zuckeln ziehe ich mit 100 Sachen vorbei  .
> Die Traktion vom Kronenrad ist der absolute Hammer.



Das ist nochmal ne andere Liga. Sind denn deine 19 Zöller nicht zu breit für Schnee usw.? Man sagt ja, dass Asphaltschneider bei Schnee besser sind. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Einmal im Jahr muss Allrad ja zu was nutze sein ;0)


 
Naja kommt drauf an, wo man wohnt bzw. wo man hinfährt. In der Stadt braucht man nicht zwingend einen 4WD aber wenn man mal in den Alpen ist, ist es viel relaxter.
Ist immer Lustig den anderen beim Schneeketten montieren zuzusehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Dezember 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> @ IT: Wer bei Schneematsch und/oder geschlossener Schneedecke 100 auf der Landstraße fährt, würde, wenn es nach mir ginge, den Führerschein sofort abgenommen bekommen. Das ist einfach unverantwortlich. und das du dort 100 fahren kannst hat nichts mit Quattro zu tun, das schafft auch jeder Frontantriebler
> wenn unter dem Schnee plötzlich Eis ist, was du nicht sehen kannst, hast du die Brille auf, und womöglich auch noch derjenige, der dir entgegen kommt! Da nutzt dir auch dein toller Allradantrieb und noch so viel Erfahrung nichts!
> Nicht all zu persönlich nehmen, aber von so einem unangepassten Fahrstil halte ich rein gar nichts. Entweder du hast in Physik nicht aufgepasst, oder du ignorierst es einfach!
> Meine Meinung!


 
Wieso so gnädig, am besten gleich erschiessen  ?
Es kann auch plötzlich ein Reifen platzen oder Wild aus dem Wald kommen, insofern wäre es doch super wenn man nicht schneller als 7 km/h fahren würde und jemand eine rote Laterne vorne weg tragen würde um Fußgänger zu warnen  .
Der Punkt der mich beeindruckt hat, war, dass wenn ich eine Scharchnase überholt habe und die freigefahren Spur verlassen musste und eben von 40 auf 100 im "Tiefschnee" hochbeschleunigt habe, dass das "gelbe Lichtlein" aus bleibt und ich besser aus dem Quark komme als der Kandidat auf dem plattgefahrenen Schnee mit Vordertüren die mit Schnee "beworfen" werden, wenn du verstehst was ich meine....



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das ist nochmal ne andere Liga. Sind denn deine 19 Zöller nicht zu breit für Schnee usw.? Man sagt ja, dass Asphaltschneider bei Schnee besser sind.


 
Die 19"er sind relativ schmal, sind 235er. Diese Breite bin ich auch die letzten Jahre im Winter gefahren, geht super.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn ich hier mal kurz quer lese, dann bezweifele ich stark den Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussagen hier. 

It-Passion würde ich maximal auf auf 14 Jahre Altersstufe schätzen. 

Wer so einen Unsinn schreibt kann kaum mehr iq wie zum atmen nötig ist besitzen. 
Oder zu viel Werbung geschaut?  ich glaub auch nicht dass du jemals Allrad auf rutshigem Untergrund gefahren bist, denn dann würde nicht so viel dünnes kommen. 

Wenn dass doch stimmt hoffe ich für alle Leute die deinem Weg kreuzen das beste und gut wenn mal ein provida Fahrzeug aufzeichnet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Dezember 2012)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier mal kurz quer lese, dann bezweifele ich stark den Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussagen hier.
> 
> It-Passion würde ich maximal auf auf 14 Jahre Altersstufe schätzen.
> 
> ...


 
Top Beitrag, wenn ausser Beleidigungen nichts kommt....

Vor Provida brauche ich nicht viel Angst haben, da ich in der Regel im Rahmen der zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit unterwegs bin.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2012)

@ nfsgame: Verdammt nice, würde auch gerne! Bei uns in München hat es zwar ein bissel geschneit.. 1-2 cm vielleicht, und das war gestern Abend - ist praktisch schon wieder weg. Und ich habe ja eh kein Auto hier.. 

@ IT: Keiner weiß, wie viel Schnee dort lag (Ich vermute ebenfalls 1-2 cm deiner Beschreibung nach.), und alle schreien rum.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ IT: Keiner weiß, wie viel Schnee dort lag (Ich vermute ebenfalls 1-2 cm deiner Beschreibung nach.), und alle schreien rum.


 
Ist doch immer so. Nirgends wird die Moral höher gehalten als im anonymen Internet  . Da gibts nur Gutmenschen und Massenmörder  .

Der Punkt auf den ich ursprünglich hinaus wollte war nur, wie fasziniert ich von der Traktion moderner Allradsysteme war und bin, in den vergangenen 16 Wintern hatte ich halt immer entweder FWD oder RWD und das ist im Vergleich zum AWD im Winter ein meilenweiter Unterschied.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2012)

TT und S5 hatten doch auch Quattro?


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> TT und S5 hatten doch auch Quattro?


 
Nur mein erster TT hatte Quattro, den hatte ich von 04 - 11/2000.
Der S5 hatte den gleichen Quattro wie mein A7, nur war der Winter zwischen März und November nicht so ausgeprägt  .


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2012)

Automobil das Vox Automagazin ist auch ein schlechter Witz...

Haben die gerade den Ford B-Max mit einem Nissan Note verglichen. Der Nissan hatte mehr Platz im Innenraum, mehr Platz im Kofferraum, bessere Beschleunigungswerte, war 3000€ günstiger und einen niedrigeren Verbrauch. Trotzdem hat der Ford gewonnen da er das bessere Gesamtkonzept und das bessere Lenkrad hat.


----------



## Zoon (10. Dezember 2012)

Der am meisten der Presse zahlt gewinnt 

an den Rest der Diskussion hier: Jeremy Clarkson "Audi drivers are the new c*cks, good for those who want to buy a BMW"


----------



## totovo (10. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso so gnädig, am besten gleich erschiessen  ?
> Es kann auch plötzlich ein Reifen platzen oder Wild aus dem Wald kommen, insofern wäre es doch super wenn man nicht schneller als 7 km/h fahren würde und jemand eine rote Laterne vorne weg tragen würde um Fußgänger zu warnen  .
> Der Punkt der mich beeindruckt hat, war, dass wenn ich eine Scharchnase überholt habe und die freigefahren Spur verlassen musste und eben von 40 auf 100 im "Tiefschnee" hochbeschleunigt habe, dass das "gelbe Lichtlein" aus bleibt und ich besser aus dem Quark komme als der Kandidat auf dem plattgefahrenen Schnee mit Vordertüren die mit Schnee "beworfen" werden, wenn du verstehst was ich meine....


 
Sorry, aber das ist überhaupt nicht der Punkt!
Man kann auch über ne Teppichkante stolpern und tot sein... Nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eben sehr gering. Es ist eben sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass unter dem Schnee Eis ist oder du auf eine rutschige Stelle kommst und dann wars das mit der tollen Traktion, dann findest du dich am nächsten baum wieder, oder noch schlimmer am nächst besten Verkehrsteilnehmer. 
Ich will dir keine Moralprädigt halten, weil ich dich nicht kenne, aber ich kann so etwas absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin auch niemand, der bei 3 Schneeflocken nur noch Schrittgeschwindigkeit fährt, aber die Geschwindigkeit sollte man schon anpassen und nicht wie im Sommer weiterfahren! und "Tiefschnee" sind für mich jetzt keine 1-2cm...
Wenn du das so schreibst, klingt das einfach ziemlich überheblich! "Joa, ich habe Allrad und kann deswegen im Winter genau so fahren wie im Sommer"
Ich glaube dir auch gern, dass du besser vom Fleck kommst als ein FWDler. Das hat aber prinzipiell nichts mit dem Schnee zu tun, auch bei regen oder Schotter wirst du besser da stehen, einfach, weil die Kraft des Motors auf mehr Auflagefläche verteilt wird  --> mehr Reibung  --> mehr Beschleunigung!


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2012)

Sowas würde ich einfach unter "Natürliche Auslese" abheften...


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Dezember 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Es ist eben sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass unter dem Schnee Eis ist oder du auf eine rutschige Stelle kommst und dann wars das mit der tollen Traktion, dann findest du dich am nächsten baum wieder, oder noch schlimmer am nächst besten Verkehrsteilnehmer.
> Ich will dir keine Moralprädigt halten, weil ich dich nicht kenne, aber ich kann so etwas absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin auch niemand, der bei 3 Schneeflocken nur noch Schrittgeschwindigkeit fährt, aber die Geschwindigkeit sollte man schon anpassen und nicht wie im Sommer weiterfahren! und "Tiefschnee" sind für mich jetzt keine 1-2cm...
> Wenn du das so schreibst, klingt das einfach ziemlich überheblich! "Joa, ich habe Allrad und kann deswegen im Winter genau so fahren wie im Sommer"



Das hat mit überheblich nichts zu tun. Im letzten Winter fuhr ich einen TT mit 211 Pferdchen auf der Vorderachse und wenn ich auf Schnee überholen wollte habe ich ausser dreckigen Türen nichts erreicht. Mit dem Kronenrad-Teil geht der auf Schnee wie eine Eins.
Das man mit Allradantrieb nicht besser bremst, etc.. ist mir schon klar. Nur das überholen mit FWD, bzw. RWD ist auf Schnee die reinste Todesfalle, da man nicht wie gewohnt beschleunigen kann.

Im übrigen fahre ich auch nicht erst seit 14 Tagen, insofern lasse ich mich in der Regel weder zu Rennen provozieren, noch überhole ich wenn ich nicht wenigstens den doppelten des benötigten Abstands auf der Gegenfahrbahn frei habe. Ich will ja weder mich noch das Material töten. 



totovo schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir auch gern, dass du besser vom Fleck kommst als ein FWDler. Das hat aber prinzipiell nichts mit dem Schnee zu tun, auch bei regen oder Schotter wirst du besser da stehen, einfach, weil die Kraft des Motors auf mehr Auflagefläche verteilt wird  --> mehr Reibung  --> mehr Beschleunigung!



Das Entscheidende für mich war nicht das es so ist, sondern wie es ist. Nichtmal das ESP Lämpchen "meckert" beim beschleunigen auf noch nicht befahrenem Schnee. Ich fand es einfach nur eindrucksvoll. Da wie erwähnt, in der Vergangenheit, es deutlich anders war.

Also, bitte wieder die Moralkeule einpacken und sich freuen was moderne Fahrzeuge an Sicherheits- und Spaßzugewinn mitbringen.


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2012)

Das habe ich letzte Woche zum Geburtstag von meiner Verlobten geschenkt bekommen, eine ziemlich schöne Idee wie ich finde  Bekommt natürlich einen Ehrenplatz über der Werkbank in der Halle, direkt neben den Kalenderbildern von 2009 und 2011.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2012)

Außerdem wurde auch nirgends erwähnt auf welcher Strecke it denn gefahren ist. Weil 100kmh geradeaus auf Schnee machdte auch mit nem frontkratzer ohne Probleme.
Auf kurvigen strecken würd ichs aber nicht machen


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2012)

Also bisher bin ich trotz FWD überall rauf und runter gekommen, so schlimm kann das alles nicht sein. Natürlich kann man nicht mit 100km/h in die Kurven bügeln, aber nur weil ich im Sommer 160km/h fahren könnte wo nur 100 erlaubt sind mach ich das nicht. Fürs normale Fahren reicht FWD und RWD auch bei Schnee absolut aus.


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich einfach unter "Natürliche Auslese" abheften...



Wenn ein Idiot, unter völliger Überschätzung seiner Fähigkeiten und der Fähigkeiten seines Autos im Winter zu schnell ist, aus der Kurve fliegt und deine Lady platt macht, würdest du das wirklich so lapidar als "natürlich Auslese" bezeichnen? o.O


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2012)

Nein sie nicht, ihn schon.


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Dezember 2012)

Jungs, bleibt doch mal sachlich- und beim Thema Auto.
Was sollen denn solche persönlichen Anfeindungen?

Ich habe mich aufgrund meiner schlechten Erfahrungen in den letzten 
Wintern nun auch für einen Allrad entschieden.
Hoffentlich bleibt mir nun das Rauswippen aus Quer-Rinnen erspart,
das ich mit meinem Fronttriebler öfter veranstalten musste, weil ein
übereifriger Hausmeister hinter unseren Stellplätzen auf dem Hof
Fußgängerwege freischaufelt. 
Wenn ich von Wiesbaden hoch in den Taunus muss, fühle ich
mich jedenfalls jetzt sicherer.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Dezember 2012)

Und was ists geworden, Uwe?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur mein erster TT hatte Quattro, den hatte ich von 04 - 11/2000.
> Der S5 hatte den gleichen Quattro wie mein A7, nur war der Winter zwischen März und November nicht so ausgeprägt  .


 
Mmh, stimmt. Ich vergaß, dass es nur 8 Monate waren..


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Jungs, bleibt doch mal sachlich- und beim Thema Auto.
> Was sollen denn solche persönlichen Anfeindungen?


 
Das war nicht persönlich gemeint. Ich nehme mal an, dass sich hier keiner überschätzt, jeder die Verkehrsregeln kennt, beachtet und bei schlechter Witterung seinen Fahrstil anpasst. Aber grundsätzlich gibt es halt schon Menschen, die dazu nicht in der Lage sind. Und wenn man sich so rücksichtslos verhält, dann hab ich da schon ne Meinung von. Nebenbei bezog ich mir eher auf die Aussage "natürlich Auslese". Wenn jemand selbstverschuldet den Ryan Dunn spielt ist mir das egal. Leider sind aber manchmal auch Dritte betroffen. Das würde ich dann nicht mehr als "natürlich Auslese" bezeichnen. Und Riverna ja auch nicht, wie er geschrieben hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ne, das muss an deinem Bildschirm liegen


 
Ich mein im Bezug auf die stinkende Haldex, nicht auf's Bild 
Wenn die anfängt zu riechen, kann die Qualität nicht besonders hoch sein, oder war das die normale Kupplung ?


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und was ists geworden, Uwe?


 Ein 2006er A6 4F. Hat inzwischen auch schon seinen 1.Geburtstag und 35.000 Km bei mir hinter sich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das war nicht persönlich gemeint. Ich nehme mal an, dass sich hier keiner überschätzt, jeder die Verkehrsregeln kennt, beachtet und bei schlechter Witterung seinen Fahrstil anpasst.


 
Das Lustige ist das jeder die Situation deutlich besser einschätzen kann als die Beteiligten .
Ich fahre seit über 16 Jahren, x verschieden Fahrzeuge, in vielen verschiedenen Ländern unter vielen verschiedenen Witterungsbedingungen, da darf man mir ruhig zutrauen auf einer 3 km langen geraden Strecke ein Fahrzeug zu überholen welches bei erlaubten 100 km/h 40 km/h fährt.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ...auf einer 3 km langen geraden Strecke...



Ha! Ich habs gesagt


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das Auto trotz neuer Winterreifen in jede Richtung will, nur nicht in die, wohin ich will, dann wird halt langsamer gefahren . Hat höchstens soviel mit "Angst" zu tun, dass man Angst vor dem Tod hat .
> Das galt auch hier im Flachland heute - besonders interessant, wenn unter dem Schnee das pure Eis ist, weil es zwischendurch mal antaute.




Seh ich genau so. Ich fahr momentan auch langsamer als im Sommer, aber 70/80 sind auch mit Schnee/Matsch auf der Fahrbahn (und Fronttriebler) drin, vor allem auf geraden Streckenabschnitten.
Geschwindigkeit anpassen gilt mMn übrigens in beide Richtungen, also nicht nur nach unten. Wenn die Straßen im Winter frei und/oder trocken sind kann ich von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern wohl verlangen auch auf die anderen zu achten und nicht mit beinahe Schrittgeschwindigkeit über Landstraßen zu eiern. Wer das nicht kann oder will, sollte sich zum Wohl der übrigen Fahrer (die evtl. keine Gleitzeit haben oder nicht Hausfrau sind) zwei mal überlegen ob er morgends den Berufsverkehr behindert.

@nfs: Warum pendelst du zw. Erfurt und Hannover, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2012)

Pendeln ist das nicht. Nach Erfurt ist einmalig .


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2012)

Dann hab ich da wohl was verwechselt.


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Lustige ist das jeder die Situation deutlich besser einschätzen kann als die Beteiligten .
> Ich fahre seit über 16 Jahren, x verschieden Fahrzeuge, in vielen verschiedenen Ländern unter vielen verschiedenen Witterungsbedingungen, da darf man mir ruhig zutrauen auf einer 3 km langen geraden Strecke ein Fahrzeug zu überholen welches bei erlaubten 100 km/h 40 km/h fährt.


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum du dich jetzt persönlich angesprochen fühlst, aber du hingegen wirst es schon wissen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum du dich jetzt persönlich angesprochen fühlst, aber du hingegen wirst es schon wissen.


 
Haben wir jetzt den Bodensatz des Humors entdeckt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so. Ich fahr momentan auch langsamer als im Sommer, aber 70/80 sind auch mit Schnee/Matsch auf der Fahrbahn (und Fronttriebler) drin, vor allem auf geraden Streckenabschnitten.


 
Schneematsch finde ich aber deutlich gefährlicher als nur Schnee, da läuft dir auf gerader Strecke auch das Auto gerne mal weg.


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2012)

Aber auch nur wenn du unnötig scharf bremst.
Dass die Karre bei knietiefem Schnodder zu schwimmen anfängt ist klar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn du unnötig scharf bremst.
> Dass die Karre bei knietiefem Schnodder zu schwimmen anfängt ist klar.


 
Der Schneematsch kann aber schnell 5-10cm hoch sein und da helfen bei zu hoher Geschwindigkeit auch die besten Reifen nix.


----------



## moe (10. Dezember 2012)

Das meinte ich weiter oben mit "mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit fahren". 
Wenn die Wetterverhältnisse das erforden, muss halt langsamer gefahren werden. Aber auch nur dann.

Mit dem Schneematsch hast du Recht, der ist gefährlicher als nur Schnee.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2012)

Der sieht auch lecker aus  Audi A3 2.0 TDI S-Line als Limousine in Schwäbisch Hall

Bloß etwas teuer


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2012)

Was ist eigentlich ein Auto mit 1064km? Neu isser nicht und gebraucht auch nicht da noch nichtmal eingefahren


----------



## Low (10. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der sieht auch lecker aus  Audi A3 2.0 TDI S-Line als Limousine in Schwäbisch Hall
> 
> Bloß etwas teuer



Der ist nichtmal allrad oder


----------



## winner961 (10. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der sieht auch lecker aus  Audi A3 2.0 TDI S-Line als Limousine in Schwäbisch Hall
> 
> Bloß etwas teuer



Kommst du aus der Ecke?


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2012)

Sind die alten 5 Zylinder Audis eigentlich arg wartungsintensiv/reparaturanfällig?


----------



## ich558 (10. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der sieht auch lecker aus  Audi A3 2.0 TDI S-Line als Limousine in Schwäbisch Hall
> 
> Bloß etwas teuer


 
Alter Verwalter der is der Hammer


----------



## winner961 (10. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sind die alten 5 Zylinder Audis eigentlich arg wartungsintensiv/reparaturanfällig?



Ab und an ja kenne nur nen alten Audi 80 mit fünf Zylindern aber wenn er läuft er wenn nicht nicht so prickelnd


----------



## der_yappi (10. Dezember 2012)

Laut diversen Medien bringt VW jetzt eine neue Motorisierung für den Polo (zumindest für 2500 Leute).
Und zwar 220PS  (manch medium schreibt 2l TFSI andere schreiben 1,6l TFSI)

Kostenpunkt für den Polo R WRC => knapp 34.000€ 

VW Polo R WRC: Auch Kleine können schnell - News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
VW Polo R WRC (2013): Der ber-Polo mit 220 PS - autobild.de
http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news/vw-polo-r-wrc-rallye-ableger-mit-220-turbo-ps-6297758.html


----------



## Low (10. Dezember 2012)

Lieber einen Golf GTI


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Dezember 2012)

Oder ein Golf 1 Cabrio, wie ich ihn bald eventuell holen werde


----------



## kühlprofi (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann musst du den Schnee wenigstens nicht vom Dach räumen, wenn du's offen lässt ^^


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Dezember 2012)

<- Carport


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2012)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Oder ein Golf 1 Cabrio, wie ich ihn bald eventuell holen werde


 
Was hat ein Golf 1 beim Thema 220PS zu suchen?


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Dezember 2012)

Nix, aber der ist schön Oldschool und nicht verbastelt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2012)

Polo mit 220PS? 
Fast schon so gut wie der cross- Polo... 
Mft


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2012)

Besser ist nur ein Cross-Polo mit 220PS  .


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2012)

Das fehlte gerade noch... 
Kann ja mal meinen Onkel fragen, was das soll, der arbeitet ja für VW... 
Mfg


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Dezember 2012)

Wo ist denn euer Problem? Der GTI hat doch auch schon 180PS.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2012)

Der Golf GTD hat auch 170PS, na und?
Wäre für mich kein Grund so nen Motor in nen Kleinwagen einzubauen...
(Zur Erklärung: In nen Polo pass ich nur zusammengefaltet rein...)
MfG


----------



## computertod (11. Dezember 2012)

hm, 220ps, ist ja fast die leistung die ich hab, wenn man sie mal 4 nimmt ... und noch n bisschen was dazu tut 
bei uns im Hof liegt übrigens schon soviel schnee, dass ich mit meinem Polo auf Werkshöhe Schneeräumer spielen kann 
und mein Vater meint, er kommt mitm Radlader nicht bis zur Garage zum Schneeräumen


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2012)

Aber nen Polo für 34 000 €? Selbst wenn er 220 PS hat? Viel zu teuer. Für das Geld würde ich mir was Gescheits kaufen. Zumal man für 34 000 € auch wesentlich sportlichere Autos mit mehr PS bekommt.


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aber nen Polo für 34 000 €? Selbst wenn er 220 PS hat? Viel zu teuer. Für das Geld würde ich mir was Gescheits kaufen. Zumal man für 34 000 € auch wesentlich sportlichere Autos mit mehr PS bekommt.



Da wäre ein BRZ ganz schön  Oder eben was gebrauchtes wie einen RS3 wenns klein bleiben soll.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde da eher an Astra OPC oder Mégane RS Cup denken.


----------



## Low (11. Dezember 2012)

Für 34.000 bekommt man auch einen Scirocco, mehr als 20.000 ist mir kein Polo Wert.


----------



## moe (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem würde ich als erstes diese hässlichen blau/grauen Streifen abpulen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Dezember 2012)

34k für einen Polo klingt erstmal viel, man sollte aber vielleicht erstmal schauen was an Sonderausstattung schon verbaut ist, dann dürfte sich der Preis ein wenig relativiern.

Nichts desto trotz würde mir für en Betrag auch was anderes als ein Polo einfallen .
Zum Vergleich mein Scirocco 2.0 TSi kostete damals auch nur ca. 35k (inkl. Navi, 18"er, Leder, Sound, Tempomat, BiXenon, ....).


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher an Astra OPC oder Mégane RS Cup denken.



Aahja den Megane RS hab ich noch vergessen. Ich würde dem aber trotzdem noch den BRZ vorziehen da man da denke ich mehr Fahrspaß geboten bekommt.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2012)

Kommt drauf an, was du willst. Querfahren oder Tempo bolzen.  Aber mit 65 PS Leistungsunterschied, Heck- bzw. Frontantrieb kannst du die Autos eh nicht wirklich vergleichen. Das sind ja fast zwei unterschiedliche Leistungsklassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Kommst du aus der Ecke?


 
Nö, aber der ist mir in's Auge gefallen.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2012)

Für den Preis würde bei mir auf der Liste stehen: Octavia RS; Peugeot RCZ; evtl 208 GTi; Scirocco


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn es um MICH gehen würde dann wäre das Geld sofort in einen blauen R36 Variant investiert


----------



## winner961 (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich ein Spaßauto will hol ich mir einen BMW M3 E30.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wäre es ein Caterham 
btw, den kann man dank des geringen Gewichts mit wenig Verbrauch fahren.


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Aber...aber...aber...R36


----------



## winner961 (11. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es ein Caterham
> btw, den kann man dank des geringen Gewichts mit wenig Verbrauch fahren.



Oder den X-Bow meines Onkels


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 34k für einen Polo klingt erstmal viel, man sollte aber vielleicht erstmal schauen was an Sonderausstattung schon verbaut ist, dann dürfte sich der Preis ein wenig relativiern.


 
So eine Knallbüchse holt man sich doch nicht, wegen der Ausstattung. Um so nackter das Ding ist, um so besser. Aber vielleicht nutzt VW das "WRC" ja auch nur als leere Marketinghülse. Über einen WRC mit Eierwärmer müsste ich irgendwie lachen. 

Andererseits, mit den hässlichen Dekorstreifen die der Polo WRC Street bekommt, würde ich mir als Sonderausstattung vielleicht ne andere Lackierung wünschen. Schön ist anders.

Abwohl, wenn ich mirs recht überlege, egal welche Farbe, das Auto ist einfach nicht hübsch.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Abwohl, wenn ich mirs recht überlege, egal welche Farbe, das Auto ist einfach nicht hübsch.


 
Wie dein Profilbild!  


Also von den Fahraufnahmen her gefällt mir der WRC ganz gut,  aber im Alltag wäre das wohl nicht so das optimale Auto ...   Dann lieber einen Scirocco R, oder einen Golf GTD


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So eine Knallbüchse holt man sich doch nicht, wegen der Ausstattung. Um so nackter das Ding ist, um so besser. Aber vielleicht nutzt VW das "WRC" ja auch nur als leere Marketinghülse. Über einen WRC mit Eierwärmer müsste ich irgendwie lachen.


 
Sonderausstattung muss ja nich zwangsweise Luxusfeatures bedeuten, es kann ja auch etwa wie große Alufelgen, ein Sportfahrwerk oder was ähnliches sein.
Wobei bei einem so kleinen, simplen Fronttriebler ist jede "Sportlichkeit" ohnehin mehr Deko, alá Streifen als echte Sportlichkeit. Aber wer einen echten Sportwagen sucht wird weder zu VW gehen noch einen Fronttriebler nehmen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber...aber...aber...R36


 
/sign ... Hat was der Kübel .


----------



## fedyboy (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab leider kein Auto  dass dauert auch noch (15 Jahre  )

Aber da ich gesehen hab das hier auch Roller und Mofas etc. gapostet werden ..hier mal mein Pegasus Corona Sport  

Sportpott kommt noch


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2012)

Was bringt das Teil außer Lautstärke und nem halben, eingebideten Mehr-PS.

Wir hatten zwei drei Teenies hier in der Gegend, die mit solch "gepimpten" Rollern immer durch unsere Tiefgarage gebrettert sind (die istleicht abschüssig)
Dabei weder links noch rechts gekuckt haben, noch den Helm richtig auf hatten (wenn überhaupt)

Da hab ich jedes mal das kotzen gekriegt


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde Mofarocker (die Definition im Freundeskreis für Typies, die ihren beräderten Rasenmäher tunen müssen um ihr Ego oder was auch immer zu vergrößern) nur peinlich ...


----------



## ich558 (11. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich finde Mofarocker (die Definition im Freundeskreis für Typies, die ihren beräderten Rasenmäher tunen müssen um ihr Ego oder was auch immer zu vergrößern) nur peinlich ...


 
Muss ich leider so unterschreiben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2012)

Deshalb bin ich vor 4Jahren Moped gefahren ( Zündapp BJ. 1983) komplett restauriert 
Die Rollerfraktion fand ich auch zu peinlich 

Aber egal, ich schweife vom Thema ab 




winner961 schrieb:


> Oder den X-Bow meines Onkels


 
Der X-Bow hat nix faszinierendes für mich. Da ist ein Caterham in meinen Augen interessanter und auf wirklich puren Fahrspaß ausgelegt ( der CSR260 oder R500 die bis über 8000 1/min drehen und da auch noch richtig Qualm haben  )


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Dezember 2012)

fedyboy schrieb:


> Ich hab leider kein Auto  dass dauert auch noch (15 Jahre  )
> 
> Aber da ich gesehen hab das hier auch Roller und Mofas etc. gapostet werden ..hier mal mein Pegasus Corona Sport
> 
> Sportpott kommt noch


 Wofür knallt man sich an so ne kiste nen Sportauspuff? DIe werden NIEMALS gut klingen, egal was man macht. Finde die dinger im Serienzustand schon viel zu laut, immerhin deutlich lauter als ein Serien PKW, der aber immerhin PS hat


----------



## ich558 (11. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich vor 4Jahren Moped gefahren ( Zündapp BJ. 1983) komplett restauriert
> Die Rollerfraktion fand ich auch zu peinlich
> 
> Aber egal, ich schweife vom Thema ab


 
Ob das recht viel besser ist sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ob das recht viel besser ist sei mal dahingestellt


 
Naja, was anderes gibt's auf einem weitläufigen Dorf halt nicht zur Fortbewegung. Das Moped steht nun gut eingepackt in der Ecke und legt an Wert zu


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, was anderes gibt's auf einem weitläufigen Dorf halt nicht zur Fortbewegung.


 
Fahrrad . Hab ich mich bevor ich den Lappen hatte nur mit fortbewegt - auch mal 80-100km am Stück, das geht . Außerdem hat man dann mit nen bisschen Training auch die mit ihren "getunten" Rollern überholen können . Aber wir schweifen ab .


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn ich Roller fahren würde dann was gescheites. Gebrauchten Aerox für 400 Tacken.
Den bring ich dann zu meim Kumpel und dann läuft der 100. Dann lohnt sich das mMn auch.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Vor allem bist du dann deinen Führerschein los und bekommst eine Sperre.

Loht sich also wenn du mal wieder zu Fuß gehen willst.


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Ohne Nummer schnell genug fahren  Außerdem habe ich in 11 Jahren in denen ich hier Wohne noch nie ne Streife gesehen. Ist hier aufm Land wohl Nicht so üblich...


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Dezember 2012)

Nur weil die nicht in Ihren Autos fahren, heißt es nicht das Sie nicht da sind.


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier schon. Am Arsch der Welt


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Dezember 2012)

Das glaubst aber auch nur du.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Fahrrad . Hab ich mich bevor ich den Lappen hatte nur mit fortbewegt - auch mal 80-100km am Stück, das geht . Außerdem hat man dann mit nen bisschen Training auch die mit ihren "getunten" Rollern überholen können . Aber wir schweifen ab .


 
Du kommst aber "vom platten Land"... 
Das was bei euch Nordlichtern ein Berg ist, wird hier an den Pforten des Schwarzwaldes nicht mal als Hügel wahrgenommen 

Wenn du da, je nach Wetter, versuchst das per Tretmühle zu machen - ne das wäre nichts für mich gewesen.
Vor allem nicht 80-100km


----------



## JC88 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hehe, das erinnert mich an einen "bekannten" aus meinem Dorf...

Immer große Sprüche klopfen "Ach, aufm Dorf kontrolliert einen doch niemand" bla bla bla
Ich weiß nicht genau wie lange es her ist das er kontrolliert und mit x kilo koks im gepäckfach erwischt worden ist, er sitzt allerdings immernoch


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Das glaubst aber auch nur du.



Kennst du meine Gegend etwa? Nächste Polizeiwache 2 Orte weiter, die beiden kenne ich persönlich.
Von meinen Kumpels wurde noch nie jemand angehalten, und was die teilweise fahren ist echt jenseits von gut und böse  
Und wenn man die Drossel fix elektrisch aktivieren kann dann passiert da aufm Prüfstand auch nicht viel...

Außerdem ist glaub niemand so blöd damit auf Hauptstraßen rumzuheizen


----------



## riedochs (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mir den Polo WRC kaufen. Leider ist bei dem wohl nix mit DSG.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Außerdem ist glaub niemand so blöd damit auf Hauptstraßen rumzuheizen



Es reicht ja, das jemand so blöd ist überhaupt so rumzufahren...


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn alles ausreichend umgerüstet ist dann ist das eigentlich relativ ungefährlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja ne ist klar.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenn acuh jemand der hat das immer gesagt, tja der sitzt heut im Rollstuhl .... und das nicht weil er nicht fahren konnte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn alles ausreichend umgerüstet ist dann ist das eigentlich relativ ungefährlich.


 
So viel kannst du gar nicht umrüsten, dass so ein Ding sicher wird. Da musst du schon Rahmen, Aufhängungspunkte usw. verstärken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2012)

100Km/h mit deiner Eierpfeile und dann passiert noch was.
Tolle einstellung die du hast


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So viel kannst du gar nicht umrüsten, dass so ein Ding sicher wird. Da musst du schon Rahmen, Aufhängungspunkte usw. verstärken.



Sieh dir mal Rennen der 70ccm Klasse an.
Stage6 bietet da sehr viel an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kTZHCucV34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WVur8WuoYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fedyboy (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann ja verstehen das man von dem Sound und so echt genervt ist  mir geht es auch garnicht um die geschwindigkeit oder um die Lautstärke...ich finde letztenendes eifach das die dinger geil uassehen und ich ein standart Pott einfach nicht gut aussieht  Das ist ansichtssache und jeder Geschmack ist anders aber das ist meine Meinung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2012)

Ist der Allrad im neuen A3 eingetlich permanent oder schaltet der sich bei Schlupf der Vorderräder zu ?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2012)

Beim A3 ist der Allrad eigentlich immer nur bei Schlupf der VR aktiv ...   soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2012)

Glaube auch, 10% permanent auf Hinterachse und Rest bei Schlupf auf die vorderräder

Haldex-Kupplung


----------



## Falk (12. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Glaube auch, 10% permanent auf Hinterachse und Rest bei Schlupf auf die vorderräder
> 
> Haldex-Kupplung


 
Genau, so ist es z.B. auch im Golf V 4Motion geregelt - man kann aber mit einer speziellen Elektronik die Haldex-Kupplung dauerhaft schließen, sodass eine Kraftverteilung von 1:1 permanent entsteht. 

Man "merkt" aber nichts davon, dass die Kupplung reagiert - der Grip ist immer gut.


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht das denn beim Verbrauch aus? Der wird dabei dann steigen oder?


----------



## totovo (13. Dezember 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn beim Verbrauch aus? Der wird dabei dann steigen oder?


 
ja, zwangsläufig, du hast ja mehr reibung im Getriebe und an den Hinterachsen!


----------



## Falk (13. Dezember 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> ja, zwangsläufig, du hast ja mehr reibung im Getriebe und an den Hinterachsen!


 
Außerdem müssen halt auch einfach mehr Teile bewegt werden, die Welle von vorne nach Hinten etc. bringen extra Gewicht - Verbrauchsneutral gibt es das nicht.


----------



## totovo (13. Dezember 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Außerdem müssen halt auch einfach mehr Teile bewegt werden, die Welle von vorne nach Hinten etc. bringen extra Gewicht - Verbrauchsneutral gibt es das nicht.


 
Ja, das meinte ich mit "mehr reibung im getriebe"


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2012)

Peugeots "HYbrid4" haben Allrad ohne Welle.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Peugeots "HYbrid4" haben Allrad ohne Welle.


 
Und auch nur wenn der Akku mitspielt  .


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2012)

Zur Not spielt der Motor halt nebenbei noch Generator. 
Da der "4WD Modus" durchgängigen Allradantrieb bieten soll gehe ich mal davon aus dass der eine solche Schaltung nutzt wenn die Batterie leer ist.

Da hat man dann natürlich wieder Verluste(=Wirkungsgrad von Generator x Wikrungsgrad vom E-Motor) um die Energie nach hinten zu bringen.

Spannend ist das Prinzip imo trotzdem.


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2012)

Nissan Sunny GTI als Limousine in Soleuvre

Ordentliche Wertsteigerung zu dem für was ich ihn vor knapp 6 Monaten verkauft habe. Daten stimmen im übrigen auch nicht so ganz, der Wagen hat schon einiges mehr runter als die angegebenen 210.000 Kilometer. Aber vielleicht wurde der Wagen auch einfach nur rückwärtsbewegt seit ich ihn verkauft habe.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2012)

Seine Rechtschreibung ist die Härte, besonders der "FAMILIENZUWACKS"


----------



## aloha84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin ich hatte hier vor längerer Zeit mal etwas über den Unfall meines Bruders mit einem Fahrradfahrer gepostet.
Nur soviel Schuldfragefrage laut Polizei ist (noch) nicht geklärt, aber jetzt kommt der Hammer:
Die Versicherung (DEVK) hatte meinen Bruder jetzt von der SF 17 auf SF 7 hochgestuft, laut dem Versicherer ein Standartprozedere bis die Schuldfrage geklärt ist........UND JETZT KOMMTS vor 3 Tagen kam ein Brief, in dem steht dass sie IHM die Versicherung KÜNDIGEN!
Grund "zu viele Regulierungen im letzten Jahr....."
Die einzigen Regulierungen die er hatte waren Anfang des Jahres eine neue Scheibe (Steinschlag, und sofort gerissen) und jetzt der besagte Unfall wo er sich ebenfalls vorerst NUR die Scheibe neu einsetzen lassen hat. 
Jetzt mal ehrlich 17 Jahre NICHTS reguliert.......und weil er jetzt 2 mal Pech hatte, wird er gekündigt?? 
Kann mir mal jemand bestätigen dass das NICHT normal ist?


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2012)

Daten stimmen eh alle nicht, der Wagen hat kein Xenon, keine Airbags, ist mindestens 235.000 Kilometer gelaufen, ist EZ 12/94 und von 210PS so weit entfernt wie es kaum gehen könnte.

PS: Besonders toll finde ich die Nocke*l*wellen


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Moin ich hatte hier vor längerer Zeit mal etwas über den Unfall meines Bruders mit einem Fahrradfahrer gepostet.
> Nur soviel Schuldfragefrage laut Polizei ist (noch) nicht geklärt, aber jetzt kommt der Hammer:
> Die Versicherung (DEVK) hatte meinen Bruder jetzt von der SF 17 auf SF 7 hochgestuft, laut dem Versicherer ein Standartprozedere bis die Schuldfrage geklärt ist........UND JETZT KOMMTS vor 3 Tagen kam ein Brief, in dem steht dass sie IHM die Versicherung KÜNDIGEN!
> Grund "zu viele Regulierungen im letzten Jahr....."
> ...



Tja, bei den heutigen Discount Versicheren lohnt es, eine Rechtsschutzversicherung zu haben. Ich sag nur, "Grobe Fahrlässigkeit". Mir hat die Admiral dieses Jahr auch einen Steinschlag nicht reguliert, da ich ihn im AH meiner Eltern hab reparieren lassen. Trotz freier Werkstattwahl haben die sich quer gestellt.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2012)

Viele Versicherungen kucken nur wie sie Geld REINKRIEGEN und es DRINNEN behalten.
Zu dem wozu sie eig. da sind, drücken die sich so gut es geht.
Kam auch erst vor ein paar Wochen ne Reportage in der ARD zu dem Thema.
Hieß: "Die NEIN-Sager"
ARD Mediathek: Reportage / Dokumentation - Exclusiv im Ersten: Die Nein-Sager - Dienstag, 04.09.2012 | Das Erste

Eig. sind nur Raubritter


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ist das überhaupt legal, dass eine Versicherung den Vertrag kündigt, sobald sie mal genutzt wird?


----------



## aloha84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt legal, dass eine Versicherung den Vertrag kündigt, sobald sie mal genutzt wird?


 
Meine Freundin (Juristin) will sich am WE mal reinlesen. Ihr Rechtsgefühl sagt aber, dass das geht.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin (Juristin) will sich am WE mal reinlesen. Ihr Rechtsgefühl sagt aber, dass das geht.


 
Das fürchte ich auch, obwohl mein Gefühl für Fairness ja was ganz anderes sagt ...


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das fürchte ich auch, obwohl mein Gefühl für Fairness ja was ganz anderes sagt ...


 
Versicherung und Fairness passen einfach nicht zusammen.
Genau so wie Bank und Fairness.

Ist einfach so - leider


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist, hat dir dein Versicherer gekündigt, aufgrund zu hoher regulierter Schadenshöhe, so ist das bei deinem nächsten Versicherungsabschluß anzugeben. Und deine Neue Versicherung schlägt dann deswegen nochmal ordentlich bei der Prämie drauf!


----------



## moe (14. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiß dürfen die dir jederzeit kündigen, allerdings muss der Schaden übenommen werden, wenn er gemeldet wurde als du (bzw. dein Bruder) noch dort versichert war.
Mit Schaden übernehmen habens aber alle Versicherungen nicht so.


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2012)

Also meine Versicherung hat dieses Jahr prompt bezahlt, vielleicht sollte man eben doch nicht zur günstigsten gehen. Geiz ist nicht immer geil


----------



## moe (14. Dezember 2012)

Aber Allianz Preise bezahlen tut auch nicht Not.


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2012)

Meine Frau hatte Ihren Twingo die letzten drei Jahre bei der Signal Iduna versichert. Sie hätte ab 01.01.13 für das Ding 1050 € im Jahr zahlen sollen. Gut, Sie fuhr bis vor kurzem auch noch jeden Tag 100 Kilometer wegen der Arbeit. Bei nem Direktversicherer könnte ich die Schüssel für knapp 320 €/Jahr versichern. Das ist schon ein Wort. Wir haben jetzt erstma die Signal Iduna gekündigt. Denk mal, jetzt am Wochenende werde ich mich nach nem anderen Versicherer umschauen.


----------



## moe (14. Dezember 2012)

Versicherungen sind doch mit die größten Geldhaie die es gibt.
Als ich letztes Jahr im meinen 206 im August bei der Huk24 angemeldet hab weil mein Vater den ums Verrecken nicht als seinen Zweitwagen anmelden wollte, betrug der Jahrestarif ~1050,-. Die Huk24 war damals übrigens der günstigste Versicherer.
Irgendwer (ich glaub sogar hier im Auto-Thread) hat mir dann empfohlen den Vertrag aufzulösen und einfach den gleichen nochmal abzuschließen. Auf einmal standen nur noch ~650 Öre auf der Rechnung. Schade HUK, war wohl nix mit Fahranfänger abzocken. 
Nächstes Jahr bezahle ich komischerweise wieder knapp 200,- weniger. 
Nicht dass mich das stören würde, ich wunder mich nur drüber.


----------



## drebbin (14. Dezember 2012)

Hatte bis vor kurzem citroen saxo, mit 41MonatsBeitrag SparkassenVersicherungen
Jetzt hole mir n Audi a4 und dort wäre ich ab nächstem Jahr 175 im Monat gewesen...
Huk angerufen, 146 im Quartal...noch fragen?


----------



## moe (14. Dezember 2012)

Nee, überhaupt nicht. SV ist auf Allianz Niveau.


----------



## orca113 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi hat von euch einer nen Golf V 1,4 TSI?

Frage weil euch vielleicht schonmal folgendes aufgefallen ist:

Jetzt wenn es schön Kalt ist und der Wagen lange in der Kälte stand (Über Nacht oder nach der Arbeit von 6.30 bis 16.00 Uhr, machts beim einkuppeln eine Geräusch, kann das schwer beschreiben, als wenn etwas klappert,kurz quitscht oder mal kurz *Klack* macht. Klingt metallisch und extrem ungesund. Also nur solange der Wagen Kalt ist. Das ist nach 3-5 Minuten verschwunden. Ich meine die Karre ist Prima, den habe ich jetzt seit 2008 als Neuwagen gekauft, ist optisch und technsich noch wie neu (gute Pflege und anständige Fahrweise) aber eben immer in der Winterzeit dieses Phenomen was ich gerade beschrieb... seltsam.

Also ob da ein Seilzug oder irgendwas mal kurz irgendwo gegen peitscht... Was weiß ich...


----------



## McZonk (14. Dezember 2012)

Über welchen 1,4er sprechen wir? 


MKB CAXA (122 PS, Turbolader)
MKB BMY (140 PS, Turbolader&Kompressor)
MKB CAVD (160 PS, Turbolader&Kompressor)
MKB BLG (170 PS, Turbolader&Kompressor)


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2012)

Könnte 
Die Abdeckkappe meiner Scheibenreinigungsanlage vom Auto ist ab(gebrochen)
Zum Glück nur auf einer Seite.
Das Käppchen kostet 15€ - geht noch.
Aber dann darf ich noch ca. 50€ (!!!!) fürs lacken bezahlen.

Und ob das Ding vor den Ferien drauf ist, steht noch auf nem anderen Blatt.

Jetzt sieht die Front halt etwas "entstellt" aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi hat von euch einer nen Golf V 1,4 TSI?
> 
> Frage weil euch vielleicht schonmal folgendes aufgefallen ist:
> 
> ...


 
Frag mal in einer unabhängigen Werkstatt    (Bloß nicht bei VW, die werden dir ne komplett neue Kupplung verkaufen ... )

Oder am besten jemanden, den du kennst, und der vom Fach ist


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Aber Allianz Preise bezahlen tut auch nicht Not.


 
Dann darf man sich halt auch nicht wundern wenn man an die schwarzen Schafe kommt. Obwohl mein Auto ab dem nächsten Jahr 160Euro im Jahr mehr kostet, bin ich meiner Versicherung treu geblieben. Klar bei einer anderen Versicherung könnte ich sicherlich 200Euro und mehr im Jahr sparen, aber ob die im Fall eines Falles dann auch so kulant wie meine aktuelle ist steht in den Sternen. Dann bezahle ich lieber im Monat die paar Euro mehr und kann mir am Ende sicher sein das mir geholfen wird wenn ich es brauche... den einen verschuldeten Unfall oder eine Kündigung und der damit höhere Betrag der neuen Versicherung wird sicherlich nicht günstiger als 160Euro


----------



## riedochs (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde die Versicherung bei der Axa auch kündigen. Die Direktversicherung der Allianz kosten 350 Euro weniger im Jahr. Die Axa erhöht mir nächstes Jahr die Versicherung um 200 Euro weil viele Schäden zu regulieren waren und das obwohl nächstes Jahr meine SF Klasse fällt. Also erhöhen die mir die Versicherung eigentlich um mehr als 200 Euro.

Mein letzter Schaden liegt 5 Jahre zurück, da sehe ich nicht ein 200 Euro trotz gefallener SF Klasse mehr zu bezahlen für Andere.


----------



## totovo (14. Dezember 2012)

Also wir haben alles bei der Huk versichert und bisher sehr, sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Unfall in Österreich --> kein Problem komplette Schadensabwicklung, stellung eines ersatzautos usw. ging einwandfrei und ohne Zurückstufung! Windschutzscheiben tauschen ist auch gar kein Problem...
Wildunfall neulich auch alles super gelaufen und noch dazu sind sie die günstigsten! gibt sogar Familienrabatt! 

Also wirklich alles Top 

(nein ich bekomme kein Geld von denen und arbeite auch nicht für die)


----------



## moe (14. Dezember 2012)

Naja, das sollte immer im Verhältnis gesehen werden. Bei Erstanmeldung hätte mich mein Auto bei der Allianz gut 1600 Euro p.a. gekostet, mit "Familienrabatt" wohlgemerkt (vgl.: HUK24: 1050.-). Und das sprengt den P/L-Rahmen einfach.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich von der HUK im allgemeinen noch nicht viel schlechtes gehört hab, von Allianz und DEVK dagegen schon.

Auch hier muss wie so oft die goldenen Mitte gefunden werden.


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin beim ADAC, wenn man dann noch ADAC Premium Mitglied ist kann man da noch ein paar Euros einsparen. Bin eigentlich zufrieden, auch wenn ich bis auf den Heckscheibenschaden die Versicherung nie gebraucht hätte. 140Euro x 4 und jährlich 45Euro. Damit kann ich leben wenn die Versicherung im Fall eines Schadens nicht anfängt Stunk zu machen. Wobei meine alte Versicherung "Asstel" auch bei drei Frontscheiben in 5 Monaten nichts gesagt hat.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Über welchen 1,4er sprechen wir?
> 
> 
> MKB CAXA (122 PS, Turbolader)
> ...


 
Ach so, ja über den Turbo/Kompressor MKB BMY mit 140 Pferden.

Das komische ist eben das die Karre läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. Einmal hat der ne neue Zündspule auf Kulanz bekommen. Ansonsten scheint auch dieses Geräusch oder das was es auslöst keine Auswirkungen zu haben. Das ist jetzt der 4 Winter den ich erlebe mit der Karre wo dieses Phenomen auftritt.


----------



## Zoon (15. Dezember 2012)

@Golf so wie du das beschreibst müsste dass das Geräusch von der Kupplung des Kompressorantriebs sein wenn die ein bzw. auskuppelt.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ok...

Aber ich spreche jetzt wirklich im Sinne Kuppeln von Motor und Antriebsstrang trennen/verbinden. Nur um das nochmal zu sagen.


----------



## McZonk (15. Dezember 2012)

Dann wird's die bekannte Magnetkupplung des Kompressors sein. Ich weiß nicht wie VW die Sache aktuell regelt, aber vor einiger Zeit wurden diese Fälle jedenfalls "sehr" kundenfreundlich als Stand der Technik abhakt.


----------



## watercooled (15. Dezember 2012)

Ist der Kompressor nicht immer angekoppelt?


----------



## McZonk (15. Dezember 2012)

Nein...



Spoiler



googel dich mal ein bischen über das Prinzip der Doppel-/Tri-Aufladung schlau. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Volkswagen)



@orca113: in etwa so?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdsaCDVOYUQ


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dann wird's die bekannte Magnetkupplung des Kompressors sein. Ich weiß nicht wie VW die Sache aktuell regelt, aber vor einiger Zeit wurden diese Fälle jedenfalls "sehr" kundenfreundlich als Stand der Technik abhakt.


 
Also die Magnetkupplung des Kompressors... Aber nochmal, das Geräusch tritt auf: Kaltes Auto/Motor nach längerem stehen, Starte den Motor und Kupple ein, und dann die ersten Minuten etwa um aus dem Dorf zu fahren. 

Zu vernehmen ist dieses Geräusch wenn das Radio aus ist und man langsam fährt beim Gänge wechseln, eben beim Kuppeln, eben in der Ortschaft gerade wenn ich morgend zur Arbeit fahre richtung Autobahn.

Wie ist das gemeint "Kundenfreundlich als Stand der Technik"?

Also wie in dem Video nicht. das Geräusch klingt auch so,ja (wobei da noch ein Klacken bei ist), aber eben nicht so deutlich wie im Video.


----------



## McZonk (15. Dezember 2012)

Stand der Technik heißt es gibt keine Abhilfe und du musst damit leben. 

Kannst du das Geräusch denn auch durch gezieltes Gasgeben und -wegnehmen im unteren Drehzahlbereich forcieren? (das würde jedenfalls die Kupplung im Getriebe ausschließen und den Verdacht der Kompressor-Magnetkupplung erhärten)


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2012)

Mit Gas es nichts zu tun, beim betätigen des Kupplungspedals, es kommt sobald die Kupplung wieder greift. Er hier beschreibt das auch: [Golf 5 Benziner] 1.4 TSI kalter Motor - Geräusche beim Kuppeln - Motor & Tuning - VW Golf V, VW Golf 5 & VW Jetta - meinGOLF.de

Wenn ich gleich mal irgendwo hin fahren muß nehme ichs mal auf und Filme es mal. Da wirst du bekloppt. Vom Geräusch her denkst du da fliegt gleich was voll auseinander. Nicht weil das Geräusch so laut währe sondern weil es sich hochgradig ungesund anhört.


----------



## McZonk (15. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst definitiv ausschließen, dass das Geräusch auftritt wenn du in einem hohen Gang im Drehzahlbereich von 1500-2000UPM zwischen Schubbetrieb und Volllast "digital" wechselst?

Im Video ist es ja auch ganz schön zu sehen, dass direkt nach dem einkuppeln und der Gasannahme des Motors wieder das Quietschen auftritt - dann regelt das MST nämlich die Magnetkupplung des Kompressors.

Edit: dein verlinkter Post beschreibt den CAXA ohne Kompressor. Wenn du oben beschriebene Frage also mit nein beantworten kannst, geht es eher in Richtung Getriebe.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Dezember 2012)

Seat hat das sog. "Kompressor-Quietschen" bei meinem ersten Service behoben.
Hat allerdings drei Tage gedauert.
Lief auf Kulanz damals.
Seit knapp 1,5 Jahren hat er sich nixht mehr gemeldet.
Ich klopf da immer noch auf Holz. Bei anderen Ibiza Cupra / FR (1.4 TSI) ist die ******* schon kurz nach dem Tausch wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## riedochs (15. Dezember 2012)

Die quietschenden WaPus (da hängt die Magnetkupplung des Kompressors dran) wird von VW durchaus auf Kulanz getauscht. Es kursieren diverse Abhilfen dafür im Netz. Viele schreiben davon das WD40 helfen würde. Bei mir hat die Kupplung irgendwann wieder aufgehört und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Du kannst definitiv ausschließen, dass das Geräusch auftritt wenn du in einem hohen Gang im Drehzahlbereich von 1500-2000UPM zwischen Schubbetrieb und Volllast "digital" wechselst?
> 
> Im Video ist es ja auch ganz schön zu sehen, dass direkt nach dem einkuppeln und der Gasannahme des Motors wieder das Quietschen auftritt - dann regelt das MST nämlich die Magnetkupplung des Kompressors.
> 
> Edit: dein verlinkter Post beschreibt den CAXA ohne Kompressor. Wenn du oben beschriebene Frage also mit nein beantworten kannst, geht es eher in Richtung Getriebe.



Ja, ich kann sie mit einem Nein beantworten. Naja, wie gesagt das macht er jetzt schon im vierten Winter und sonst ist nichts. Hätte mich jetzt nur mal interessiert ob einer von euch sowas mal hatte und oder Abhilfe weiß.


----------



## SaPass (15. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
ich hätte mal eine Frage: Der VW Touran wird aktuell mit zwei 1.4 TSI - Motoren angeboten: Einmal mit 140 PS und einmal mit 170 PS. Aktuell steht die Behauptung eines Bekannten im Raum, dass die 140 PS - Variante nur "elektronisch gedrosselt" ist, d.h. die Motoren sind vollständig baugleich und unterscheiden sich nur in der Elektronik. Ich vermute jedoch einen Unterschied im Motorbau.
Wer hat denn nun Recht? Und wenn es einen Unterschied gibt, wo liegt der dann?


----------



## Papzt (15. Dezember 2012)

Der Unterschied ist, dass der stärkere einen Kompressor und Turbo hat und der schwächere nur den Abgaslader.


----------



## SaPass (15. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass der stärkere einen Kompressor und Turbo hat und der schwächere nur den Abgaslader.


 Also laut der VW Website haben beide Turbo + Kompressor. Zumindest lese ich bei beiden "Twincharger".


----------



## Papzt (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja stimmt das waren ja noch die ersten. Also sind da rein von dem Material keine gigantischen Unterschiede. Mehr ladedruck, andere Verdichtung usw


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Dezember 2012)

Meistens bestehen auch noch die Blöcke etc. teilweisen aus festeren Legierungen und so Kleinigkeiten halt. Nix dramatsiches, aber die Motoren müssen halt die Leistung auch auf Dauer überleben. Nur die Software ist nur extrem selten anders, aber vieles lässt sich teilweise nicht mal optisch erkennen. Erst wenn die Ersatzteilnummern in Kombination mit dem Mortorenkennbuchstaben bei beiden Motoren identisch sind is das gleiche drin. Unterscheidet sich da nur eine Zahl am Ende oder dann noch der Zusatz zu der Nummer (die muss nicht zwingen wo druf stehen, die hat meist nur der Händler intern) dann sind auch die TEile anders.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Lacher des Tages: 

100NX 143PS = 580Euro Versicherung im Jahr
350Z 312PS = 612Euro Versicherung im Jahr
Sunny GTi-R 220PS = 580Euro Versicherung im Jahr

Steht doch in keinerlei Relation zueinander.  Jetzt soll nochmal einer von den Fitzpiepen sagen das man alte Autos fährt weil man sich nix neues leisten kann...


----------



## moe (16. Dezember 2012)

Sagt dir die Unfallstatistik was? Funktioniert grob gesagt so: Je weniger Autos pro Typ auf den Straßen, desto kleiner das Unfallrisiko, ergo günstigere Versicherung. Dazu kommen dann die tatsächlichen Unfallzahlen und irgendwo weiter hinten auch die Leistung.
Ärgerlich für Kleinwagen- und bedingt für Großserienfahrer.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2012)

Weil der 100NX GTi mit seinen 231 Fahrzeugen auch ein Großserienfahrzeug ist...  Es gibt wesentlich mehr angemeldete 350Z´s als 100nx GTi´s.


----------



## JC88 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wenn aber statistisch gesehen von den 231 100nx GTi's mehr in Unfälle verwickelt sind, was bei einer so kleinen Fahrzeuganzahl nicht allzuschwierig ist, dann hebt der Vergleich ganz wieder auf.
Daher kostet der Golf 3 GTI in der Versicherung auch fast so viel wie ein Porsche 911...größerer Prozentualer Anteil an Unfällen pro Fahrzeugtyp = hohe Versicherungsbeiträge


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Wobei es bei so etwas wie dem NX auch passieren kann dass der gar nicht direkt eingestuft wurde sondern in einer "alte Japsen" Gruppe unter gekommen ist wo ihn ein paar Skylines etc. runter ziehen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2012)

Es ist doch aber ein Witz das so ne Möhre soviel Geld kostet... bin wirklich ernsthaft am überlegen die beiden Karren zu verkaufen und mir was WRX oder Skyline mässiges zu kaufen.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Je weniger Autos pro Typ auf den Straßen, desto kleiner das Unfallrisiko, ergo günstigere Versicherung.


 
Das ist Quatsch. Ausschlaggebend ist wie hoch wieviele Unfälle mit einem Typ passieren, nicht wieviele Fahrzeuge es davon gibt. Außerdem spielen noch die Reparaturkosten mit rein - sprich wenn die Ersatzteile teuer sind kostet auch die Versicherung mehr. Dazu kommt ein Aufschlag für ältere Fahrzeuge, weil deren Unfallrisiko aufgrund statistisch höherer technischer Mängel ebenfalls steigt.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2012)

Es ist trotzdem erschreckend zu sehen das ich gerade mal 20Euro weniger bezahle als ich es für einen 350Z mit mehr als doppelt soviel Leistung tuen würde. Jetzt soll nochmal einer behaupten ich fahre die Kisten nicht aus Liebe sondern weil sie günstig sind...


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2012)

Leistung hat auch erst ein mal überhaupt nichts mit den Versicherungskosten zu tun.
Entscheidend sind nur die zu erwartenden Unkosten aus Sicht der Versicherung.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2012)

Das weiß ich selber, es ging auch mehr um die Relation nicht um die Leistung. Wo der Versicherung bei einem 100NX GTi jedoch die gleichen Kosten anfallen wie bei einem 350Z würde ich ansich schon gerne mal sehen, selbst bei einem Unfall kostet ein NX einen kleinen Teil von dem das sie für einen 350Z bezahlen müssten. Für mich steht das in keiner Relation, wenn selbst ein Skyline gleich viel kostet. Jeder der mal eine Frontscheibe bei einem Skyline getauscht hat weiß was ich meine. Ansich ist mir der Versicherungsbeitrag auch egal, kann es ja eh nicht ändern. Erschreckend finde ich es trotzdem...


----------



## moe (16. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil der 100NX GTi mit seinen 231 Fahrzeugen auch ein Großserienfahrzeug ist...  Es gibt wesentlich mehr angemeldete 350Z´s als 100nx GTi´s.



Dann werden die wohl in mehr Unfälle verwickelt sein oder in ne anderer Gruppe einsortiert. Frag doch mal beim ADAC nach, warum deine Versicherungsbeiträge so hoch sind und wie dein Auto eingestuft wird. Das würde mich auch interessieren.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch. Ausschlaggebend ist wie hoch wieviele Unfälle mit einem Typ passieren, nicht wieviele Fahrzeuge es davon gibt. Außerdem spielen noch die Reparaturkosten mit rein - sprich wenn die Ersatzteile teuer sind kostet auch die Versicherung mehr. Dazu kommt ein Aufschlag für ältere Fahrzeuge, weil deren Unfallrisiko aufgrund statistisch höherer technischer Mängel ebenfalls steigt.



Warum sollte das Quatsch sein? Das steckt in deiner Aussage drin. Je mehr Autos es von einem Typ gibt, desto höher ist die Chance, dass damit ein Unfall passiert.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Quatsch sein? Das steckt in deiner Aussage drin. Je mehr Autos es von einem Typ gibt, desto höher ist die Chance, dass damit ein Unfall passiert.


Es geht um den Anteil, nicht um die absolute Anzahl an Unfällen.
Sonst wäre ein Golf ja unversicherbar(und unlogisch wäre es sowieso).


----------



## moe (16. Dezember 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar, dass mit der Zahl der Unfälle pro gesamt versicherte Fahrzeuge eines Typs gerechnet wird. Anders gehts ja gar nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Dezember 2012)

Mercedes gibt 1 Mrd. für das MOPF der -Klasse aus.


----------



## 1821984 (16. Dezember 2012)

Für welchen Mopf? Bei uns im Werk bauen sie allein für 1Mrd. um. Kein neues Werk sondern Umbau!!!


----------



## McZonk (16. Dezember 2012)

Von der BR212 - ergo E-Klasse. Derzeit fahren hier in der Gegend extrem viele auf der Straße umher, ist wohl in der Endphase was die Erprobung anbelangt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mercedes gibt 1 Mrd. für das MOPF der -Klasse aus.


 
Und nach dem Facelift sieht die E-Klasse aus wie ein Koreaner  .


----------



## McZonk (16. Dezember 2012)

Das Facelift wird die Gemüter gewiss spalten - wobei ich die deutliche Differenzierung der Avantgarde-Modelle durchaus gelungen finde. Über die neue Frontpartie rund um die Scheinwerfer lässt sich aber streiten...

Interessant wirds rund um die Assistenzsysteme - Stereoskope Kameras eröffnen da ne Menge neuer Möglichkeiten (auch für die Zukunft).


----------



## turbosnake (16. Dezember 2012)

Da fehlt das E 
Das Heck sieht schlimm aus, die Front ist besser geworden.


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir genau anders rum. Das Heck gefällt mir...nicht weniger als das alte 

Aber die Front...Uiuuui


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Dezember 2012)

Wo wir grad bei Mercedes sind, ist jemand von euch schon mal die A-klasse (also nicht die neue, sondern die 169) in der 200 Turbo version gefahren? Ist ja ziemlich selten das auto... Ich habe morgen vermutlich das vergnügen die karre mal probefahren zu können. Ich find den grundgedanken cool, so ein "Omaauto" mit knapp 200 PS, nur habe ich bedenken dass sich das auto auch anständig in die kurve schmeissen lässt, da der schwerpunkt recht weit oben ist und das auto generell auch sehr hoch ist...


----------



## computertod (16. Dezember 2012)

8800gt hatte doch nen A200T


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2012)

Aber den ganz alten.


----------



## computertod (16. Dezember 2012)

keine Ahnung, weis nur das er nen A200T hatte, mittlerweile fährt er ja MX5


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Dann werden die wohl in mehr Unfälle verwickelt sein oder in ne anderer Gruppe einsortiert. Frag doch mal beim ADAC nach, warum deine Versicherungsbeiträge so hoch sind und wie dein Auto eingestuft wird. Das würde mich auch interessieren.


 
KH 19, TK 22, VK17

Geht also eigentlich


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Dezember 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Mercedes sind, ist jemand von euch schon mal die A-klasse (also nicht die neue, sondern die 169) in der 200 Turbo version gefahren? Ist ja ziemlich selten das auto... Ich habe morgen vermutlich das vergnügen die karre mal probefahren zu können. Ich find den grundgedanken cool, so ein "Omaauto" mit knapp 200 PS, nur habe ich bedenken dass sich das auto auch anständig in die kurve schmeissen lässt, da der schwerpunkt recht weit oben ist und das auto generell auch sehr hoch ist...


 
Ja, ich ich fahre täglich einen, gehört zwar jetzt meiner Mutter, nutze ihn dennoch sehr oft. 
Ist das facelift  Coupe mit Automatik und sportpaket. Wichtig ist, dass es das sportfahrwerk verbaut hat, damit ist der Wagen weitaus stabiler. 
Ansonsten hab einfach Spaß, hoffe es ist einer mit Automatik, die passt sehr gut zum Motor. 
Kannst mal auf YouTube nach Videos suchen, hab recht viele hochgeladen.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

So, grad neuen KFZ-Versicherungsvertrag abgeschlossen. Jetzt bin ich bei Asstel und zahle ca. 900 € im Jahr. Wäre ich beim alten Versicherer geblieben, hätte ich nur ca. 780 € gezahlt, aber keinen Rabattschutz gehabt. Zudem konnte ich bei Asstel ausdrücklich die grobe Fahrlässigkeit ausschließen. Diese Klausel hatte ich vorher auch nicht. Dieses Versicherungsgedöns nervt mich jedes Jahr.


----------



## Falk (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt, was die HUK von mir will, nachdem ich jetzt Münchener Kennzeichen habe - bisher waren es auch so 780€ (Vollkasko mit Rabattschutz), nach der Ummeldung  haben sie sich noch nicht mit einer neuen Rechnung gemeldet. Im Online-Vergleich ist München etwas teurer als Fürth. In beiden Fällen kein Laternenparker, ohne Carport/Tiefgarage wäre es noch etwas teurer.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

Was mich auch noch nervt, meine Bremsen sind runter. Und ich und meine Frau fahren über Neujahr nach Schönau am Königsee im Berchtesgadener Land. Sind ca. 600 Kilometer einfach. Soll ich vorher noch die Bremsen machen lassen, oder nicht? Ein Zeitproblem irgendwie.


----------



## watercooled (17. Dezember 2012)

Sind sie wirklich runter und sagt das Auto Sie seien runter?


----------



## ich558 (17. Dezember 2012)

Das lustige ist ja unser Q7, der angeblich als eins der teuersten zu versichernsten PKWs in DE ist, kostet im Jahr ~1300€ und ich zahl für meinen kleinen A1 (ebenfalls auf meine Eltern zugelassen) 850€


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

@ Watercooled


Mein Vater hat beim Wechsel auf die Winterreifen gesagt, sie seien ziemlich runter. Noch ca. 3000  KM. Das Auto selbst hat noch nicht zum Service gerufen. Da ich aber, wie gesagt, über Neujahr ca. 1200 KM fahren werde, überlege ich schon, ob ich vorher nochmal kurz die Bremsen machen lasse. Problem ist halt, dass ich erst ab Donnerstag Urlaub habe, und nur am Freitag in die Werkstatt kann.


----------



## watercooled (17. Dezember 2012)

Wenn sich der Karren meldet kannst noch 1500km locker flockig Bremsen bis man was spürt meinte ein Händler mal (VW)

Edit: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren's bei uns knapp 900km mit der Bremsenmeldung, 
wurden dann beim anstehenden Service getauscht. Man hat aber 0 vom Bremsenwechsek gemerkt. Genauso gut wie mit den "verschlissenen"


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2012)

Andere Frage, wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Versicherungsschutz auf der NOS bei Touristenfahrten aus ? Besteht da der Versicherungsschutz


----------



## 1821984 (17. Dezember 2012)

Versicherungsschutz auf Rennstrecken würde ich immer vorher nochmal nachfragen und ggf. eine für das Wochenende abschließen.

Denn Rennstrecken sind gleich mit Rennveranstaltungen und meistens nicht im Versicherungsschutz mit drin. Vielleicht mal in den AGB`s schauen und wenn es da nicht explizit steht ob ja oder nein auf jeden Fall vorher abklären.
Lieber zahl ich nochmal 100€ für son Wochenende als das ich nachher Unglücklich bin.

Und was die Versicherungskosten angehen, also der Seat liegt bei Hammerharte 410€ und der Opel bei stolzen 500€ beide ink. Teilkasko. Also das ist alles überschaubar und lange nicht kritisch.

Zu den Bremsen, die meisten heulen schon rum wenn der Belag "nur" noch 3-4mm hat und dann wird Panikartik alles getauscht. Warum nur? Was passiert mit dem Restbelag? Wenn da noch 3mm drauf sind halten die min. noch nen halbes Jahr oder kanpp 10.000km zumindest bei mir. Und der Bremsverschleiß ist je nach Fahrer unterschiedlich. Wenn das Auto die Meldung gibt kann man mal schauen aber wechseln würde ich die warscheinlich noch lange nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Versicherungsschutz auf Rennstrecken würde ich immer vorher nochmal nachfragen und ggf. eine für das Wochenende abschließen.
> 
> Denn Rennstrecken sind gleich mit Rennveranstaltungen und meistens nicht im Versicherungsschutz mit drin. Vielleicht mal in den AGB`s schauen und wenn es da nicht explizit steht ob ja oder nein auf jeden Fall vorher abklären.
> Lieber zahl ich nochmal 100€ für son Wochenende als das ich nachher Unglücklich bin.


 
Die NOS scheint während der Touristenfahrten gar keine Rennstrecke zu sein, sondern eine normale Einbahnstraße mit den Verkehrsregeln der StVO. Muss dann mal bei meiner Versicherung anfragen.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Dezember 2012)

Und im Falle eines Falles kommt dir die Versicherung mit "ist doch ein Rundkurs".
Viele unterschätzen das schon bei einem Beschleunigungsrennen über ein Wochenende. Aber wenn der Reifen platzt und man dann im schlimmsten Fall irgendwelche anderen Menschen mit über Kopf reißt will man dann doch lieber Versicherungsschutz haben und nicht hören "ist eine Rennstrecke, egal welche Fahrübungen gerade gemacht wurden".


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Zu den Bremsen, die meisten heulen schon rum wenn der Belag "nur" noch 3-4mm hat und dann wird Panikartik alles getauscht. Warum nur? Was passiert mit dem Restbelag? Wenn da noch 3mm drauf sind halten die min. noch nen halbes Jahr oder kanpp 10.000km zumindest bei mir. Und der Bremsverschleiß ist je nach Fahrer unterschiedlich. Wenn das Auto die Meldung gibt kann man mal schauen aber wechseln würde ich die warscheinlich noch lange nicht.



Mein Vater ist KFZ-Meister. Wenn er sagt, die Brembos sind fällig, dann sind sie fällig. Freitag wird getauscht.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist ja gut. Man kann sich freuen wenn man einen hat, der einen wirklich sagt was gemacht werden muss und was noch warten kann.

In Werkstätten ist ein Bremsteilewechsel (Klötze und Scheiben oder nur Klötze) gerne gesehen, weil es sehr einfache und schnelle Arbeit ist, man dafür aber gutes Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja unser Q7, der angeblich als eins der teuersten zu versichernsten PKWs in DE ist, kostet im Jahr ~1300€ und ich zahl für meinen kleinen A1 (ebenfalls auf meine Eltern zugelassen) 850€



Den Witz versteh ich nicht?!


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> In Werkstätten ist ein Bremsteilewechsel (Klötze und Scheiben oder nur Klötze) gerne gesehen, weil es sehr einfache und schnelle Arbeit ist, man dafür aber gutes Geld verdienen kann.



Ist ja unsere Werkstatt. Mein Vater berechnet mir nix als das Material. Insofern vertraue ich seiner Expertise


----------



## 1821984 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wem man seinen Eltern nicht vertrauen könnte, ja wem denn dann?

Bei mir hat mal ein VW-Meister gemeint, dass meine Bremse balt mal neu müsste. Das hab ich erstmal zur Kenntniss genommen und zuhause selbst nachgeschaut. Scheiben waren fast wie neu und Klötze hatten bestimmt noch 4mm Belag. Ich hab gedacht der will mich verkaspern. Da ich das Auto aber erst 6 Wochen hatte (woanders gekauft) hab ich ihm die Tel.nr. von meinem Verkäufer gegeben (richtiger VW-Händler) und er sollte das mit dem klarmachen, ich werd da aber auch jeden Fall nichts für bezahlen meinte ich zu dem Meister.

Da es beides Autohäuser der gleichen VW-Kette waren musste ich doch etwas schmunzeln aber eigentlich ist es ein Unding

Ich hab mich aber gefreut das ich neue Scheiben und Beläge bekommen hab für lau.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2012)

Die Beläge sind nicht so das Problem. Das Problem sind eher die gelochten Bremsscheiben von Brembo. Die sind schweineteuer. Und ich hatte halt Befürchtungen, dass die Beläge soweit runter sind, dass ich halt relativ bald auf den Eisen bremse. Die Bremsscheiben sind noch relativ neu und ich muss die ja nicht mutwillig kaputt machen.


----------



## Zoon (18. Dezember 2012)

Da gibts noch ein Beispiel: Opel Insignia OPC, Bremse Brembo vorne neu, Scheiben und Klötze, 2800 Euro (incl. Lohn) 

Für deine Clio gibts doch bestimmt auch alternative Scheiben / Klötze. Gerade bei nem "normalo" Fahrer bei dem das Auto nie ne Rennstrecke sieht sind gelochte Scheiben eher Nach als Vorteil, hinsichtlich auf Verschleiß.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2012)

Hinten hab ich Standardbremsscheiben ausem normalen Sortiment von Renault verbaut. An der Vorderbremse hab ich von ungelocht auf gelocht umgerüstet. Klar, bringt nix, gefällt mir aber besser. Und auch klar, es gibt gelochte oder geschlitzte Bremsscheiben für die Bremboanlage vom Clio für ca.300 €. Das geht ja noch. Ich fahre aber zur Zeit sowas hier in der Preisklasse. Ich glaube, es sind nicht genau die gleichen, kommt aber ungefähr hin -> http://reichhard-motorsport.com/cat...cPath=25_148_4785_4815_4816&products_id=34959 

Ich finde, dass geht preislich auch noch. Nur, mutwillig kaputt machen, muss ich die auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2012)

Heute eine Probefahrt mit dem kleinen 2L Motor ausm Winterkoffer gemacht, läuft ganz gut der Eimer.


----------



## Goggles (19. Dezember 2012)

Ganz gut ? Wie meinst du das?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Ganz gut ? Wie meinst du das?


 
Ich tippe auf die Geschwindigkeit oben im Navi


----------



## Goggles (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das dachte ich zuerst auch..... jedoch passt das nicht zu "läuft ganz gut".


----------



## Falk (19. Dezember 2012)

Laut Navi 218km/h auf einer Strasse, die keine BAB zu sein scheint und das im Winter. Angepasste Geschwindigkeit ist auch etwas anderes


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2012)

Wobei das mal unabhängig von der Jahreszeit gilt...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2012)

Ist ne "Autobahnartig" ausgebaute Bundesstraße  .
B45

Und für nen alten 2l Sauger sind 200km/h+ schon nicht soo wenig.


----------



## Mosed (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja. Wußte ich bis vor 2 Jahren oder so auch nicht, dass es auf vierspurigen Bundesstraßen mit baulicher Trennung zum Gegenverkehr keine allgemeine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt. Da wundert man sich über 100er Schilder und erst recht über 120er Begrenzungen....


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist ne "Autobahnartig" ausgebaute Bundesstraße  .
> B45


 
Dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Dezember 2012)

Da müssen wohl ein paar Leute mal wieder die Fahrschule besuchen     Ab zwei Fahrspuren pro Seite und baulicher Trennung entfällt die allgemeine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, und die Richtgeschwindigkeit beträgt 130.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2012)

Aber nur, wenns keine Schilder gibt.


----------



## 8800 GT (19. Dezember 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich zuerst auch..... jedoch passt das nicht zu "läuft ganz gut".


 Echte 218 ist doch sehr gut für nen 2l sauger. Das wären auf nem Golf Tacho schon etwa 235


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Das wären auf nem Golf Tacho schon etwa 235


 
Also mein Tacho geht laut Navi nur ~10kmh "vor" oberhalb von 160.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2012)

Was meint ihr zu diesen Felgen ? O.Z. RACING SUPERLEGGERA 8x19 in Niedersachsen - Esens | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Würde vielleicht mal hinfahren und mir die Felgen angucken ( ist bei mir in der Nähe ) und den Mindestpreis herausfinden.
Sind schon etwas "angenagt", kosten für 19" Superleggera aber auch nicht viel 
Was kostet eigentlich eine Felgenaufbereitung für die vier mit Ausbessern und entfernen des festsitzenden Bremsstaubs ?


----------



## winner961 (19. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu diesen Felgen ? O.Z. RACING SUPERLEGGERA 8x19 in Niedersachsen - Esens | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Würde vielleicht mal hinfahren und mir die Felgen angucken ( ist bei mir in der Nähe ) und den Mindestpreis herausfinden.
> Sind schon etwas "angenagt", kosten für 19" Superleggera aber auch nicht viel
> Was kostet eigentlich eine Felgenaufbereitung für die vier mit Ausbessern und entfernen des festsitzenden Bremsstaubs ?



Also mit gefallen die Felgen ja ganz gut nur auf welches Auto willst du die Schrauben ?


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu diesen Felgen ? O.Z. RACING SUPERLEGGERA 8x19 in Niedersachsen - Esens | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Würde vielleicht mal hinfahren und mir die Felgen angucken ( ist bei mir in der Nähe ) und den Mindestpreis herausfinden.
> Sind schon etwas "angenagt", kosten für 19" Superleggera aber auch nicht viel
> Was kostet eigentlich eine Felgenaufbereitung für die vier mit Ausbessern und entfernen des festsitzenden Bremsstaubs ?



Kommt drauf an. Ca. 100 € pro Felge, wenn sie nicht lackiert sind. Wenn sie lackiert sind, wirds teurer.


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2012)

Mir wäre so ein Angebot massig zu teuer. Zu den 1.100€ kommen ~400-500€ für die Aufbereitung der Felgen (Kantenschäden + Lackablösungen in den Speichen), sowie ~500-800€ für neue Reifen (+Montage), da die jetzigen entweder abgefahren oder 6 Jahre alt sind. Wenn ich da überlege, dass ich meine M5-Felgen in 8,5 und 9,5 x 19 inkl. Reifen (245/35 und 275/30) original und neu für 2.100€ gekauft habe, wäre es mir den riesigen Aufwand nicht wert.

Wenn, dann würde ich 600€ ohne Reifen bieten. Die müssten dann aber auch schon runter sein.


----------



## watercooled (19. Dezember 2012)

Ouuu geile Flegen! Auf welches Auto kommen die?
Kann ich mir gut auf nem 4er Golf vorstellen...

Sind aber mMn zu teuer.


----------



## 8800 GT (19. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also mein Tacho geht laut Navi nur ~10kmh "vor" oberhalb von 160.


und das ist auch nicht wenig.
ein freund hat einen Golf 6, da geht der Tacho obenrum etwa 15km/h vor, bei einem neulich gefahrenen audi a4 fast genau das selbe.
 Die Mercedes die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin waren immer sehr sehr genau, die BMWs lagen zwischen VAG und Mercedes.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also mit gefallen die Felgen ja ganz gut nur auf welches Auto willst du die Schrauben ?


 
BMW 1er E87 ( Hatch )



Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ich da überlege, dass ich meine M5-Felgen in 8,5 und 9,5 x 19 inkl. Reifen (245/35 und 275/30) original und neu für 2.100€ gekauft habe, wäre es mir den riesigen Aufwand nicht wert.
> 
> Wenn, dann würde ich 600€ ohne Reifen bieten. Die müssten dann aber auch schon runter sein.


 
Die M5 Felgen sind im Vergleich zu den Super/Ultraleggeras ja auch Sackschwer. Neu sind die ja unerreichbar teuer vom Preis ( fast 2000€ für 8J  )
Ich wollte eine möglichst schöne Felge, auch von der Größe her, die aber trotzdem leichter als meine 16" sind.
Mal gucken wie weit ich den Preis drücken kann.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2012)

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass gebrauchte Felgen strukturelle Schäden haben können, die man nicht sieht. Ich würde sowas nicht kaufen. Auch wenn die Teile noch so flott aussehen.


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und für nen alten 2l Sauger sind 200km/h+ schon nicht soo wenig.


 
Vorallem da er nur 143PS hat, vorhin haben wir mal 227km/h laut Navi gepackt.  Aber mir ist schon klar das jeder 90PS Golf da schneller ist...
Und für alle die sich gerade beschweren, dort ist freigegeben  Nachts um halb 3 fährt da eh nicht viel rum.


----------



## ich558 (20. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem da er nur 143PS hat, vorhin haben wir mal 227km/h laut Navi gepackt.  Aber mir ist schon klar das jeder 90PS Golf da schneller ist...
> Und für alle die sich gerade beschweren, dort ist freigegeben  Nachts um halb 3 fährt da eh nicht viel rum.



Ich dachte deiner hat knappe 200PS?


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nachts um halb 3 fährt da eh nicht viel rum.


 
Dann ist aber nicht freigegeben und die Geschwindigkeit auch keinesfalls angepasst. Auf ner wenig befahrenen Strecke ist Nachts keineswegs Volle Pulle erlaubt. Wer sich ein wenig mit den Verkehrsregeln und dem gesunden Menschenverstand auskennt, der weiß das auch Nachts auf einer leeren Autobahn die Geschwindigkeit nur so gewählt werden darf, dass man in dem überblickten Bereich auch anhalten kann.
Ausnahmen gibts auch, wenn die Strecke so befahren ist, dass man sich an den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern bzw. deren Lichtern orientieren kann, dann ist aber die Strecke nicht mehr wenig befahren...

Anschaulich wird sowas, wenn man mal - wie mir schon passiert - plötzlich mit ner toten Wildsau mitten auf der Fahrbahn konfrontiert wird...


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich dachte deiner hat knappe 200PS?


 
Das ist mein Winterauto, das Sommerauto riegelt bei 180km/h ab.


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es in der neuen einser Generation irgendeinen Turbo Benziner mit BlowOff Ventil?
Bin gerade etwas verwundert.
Klang nach weniger als 2L und hatte links ein etwas dickeres Rohr.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2012)

Z.B. der 114i ist ein Turbo Benziner. Und Überdruck loswerden muss jeder Turbo irgendwann mal.


----------



## MyArt (20. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem da er nur 143PS hat, vorhin haben wir mal 227km/h laut Navi gepackt.


 
Nur... Mein Coupe Gk (FL1 - leider kein FL2) hat genauso viel und wenn dann nage ich auch "nur" an 230 km/h! Vlt. 
Bergab und Rückenwind... dann gehts vlt. schneller xD


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Z.B. der 114i ist ein Turbo Benziner. Und Überdruck loswerden muss jeder Turbo irgendwann mal.



Aber ich hab das noch nie bei nem Serienauto gehört, deswegen war ich so irritiert.
Warum macht das denn ein stinknormaler Turbo Golf nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2012)

Grundsätzlich versucht man bei Serienfahrzeugen solche Nebengeräusche zu eliminieren, also wird der Druck möglichst leise abgelassen. Wenn man richtig durch tritt hört man meist trotzdem was.
Im Vergleich zu nem Golf GTI muss man dem 114er wahrscheinlich im Alltagsbetrieb deutlich mehr die Sporen geben, also wird er auch lauter.


----------



## fctriesel (20. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich versucht man bei Serienfahrzeugen solche Nebengeräusche zu eliminieren, also wird der Druck möglichst leise abgelassen. Wenn man richtig durch tritt hört man meist trotzdem was.
> Im Vergleich zu nem Golf GTI muss man dem 114er wahrscheinlich im Alltagsbetrieb deutlich mehr die Sporen geben, also wird er auch lauter.


Seit Schubumluftventile verbaut werden läßt kein Serienwagen mit dichtem Ladeluftsystem Luft nach außen entweichen. Wird so seit bestimmt 20 Jahren gemacht.


----------



## XE85 (20. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber ich hab das noch nie bei nem Serienauto gehört, deswegen war ich so irritiert.
> Warum macht das denn ein stinknormaler Turbo Golf nicht?



Es gibt grundsätzlich 2 Arten dieses Ventils, einmal die offene Variante wo der Druck nach aussen abgelassen wird und einmal die Variante wo der druck einfach wieder in den Turbo geleitet wird. Erste Variante hört man, 2. nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2012)

Und tauscht man Variante 1 in ein System wo Variante 2 ab Werk verbaut ist, kann es gut sein dass das MSG durcheinander kommt.
Und der gewünschte Effekt (Leistungssteigerung) verpufft und sich ins Gegenteil umkehrt.
(Wenn ich da richtig informiert bin - falls ich da falsch liege BITTE SAGEN )


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne ja beide Varianten, ich wollte nur Fragen ob es ein BlowOff Ventil serienmäßig im einser gibt.


----------



## XE85 (20. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> ...ich wollte nur Fragen ob es ein BlowOff Ventil serienmäßig im einser gibt.



Ist anzunehmen da ohne der Turbolader massiv leidet - kann mir nicht vorstellen das es ein Serienfahrzeug mit Turbo Benzinmotor ohne gibt. Sie habe halt so ziemlich alle die geschlossene Variante die man man nicht hört.

Hier wird das ganze recht gut erklärt: http://www.supra-forum.at/showthread.php?t=24241


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2012)

Also mit BlowOff meine ich eins das NICHT ins system zurückbläst sondern im Fast and the Furious Style nach außen bläst.

Also laut Thread ein offenes Blow Off


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2012)

Travel schrieb:


> Nur... Mein Coupe Gk (FL1 - leider kein FL2) hat genauso viel und wenn dann nage ich auch "nur" an 230 km/h! Vlt.
> Bergab und Rückenwind... dann gehts vlt. schneller xD


 
Und was soll mir das jetzt sagen?


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Auto Bild hat pünktlich zum Jahresende die _"Möhren des Jahres"_ gekührt.

Die "Möhre des Jahres" wird an das Auto vergeben, welches am Häufigsten im Auto Bild Kummerkasten mit Defekten aufscheint. 

Die _Goldene Möhre_, für das schlechteste Auto ging an den VW Touran. Die _Silberne Möhre_, für das zweitschlechteste Modell, wurde dem BMW 116i verliehen. Auf Platz drei, mit der _Bronzenen Möhre_ landete der Opel Signum.   

Die Auto Bild hat aber auch anhand der Gesamtzuschriften des Kummerkastens die schlechtesten Hersteller ermittelt. In den Top 10 befinden sich mit SMART, Audi und VW auch gleich drei deutsche Hersteller. 

1. 	Alfa Romeo
2. 	Land Rover
3. 	Kia
4. 	Smart
5. 	Seat
6. 	Audi
7. 	Skoda
8. 	VW
9. 	Citroen
10.	Chevrolet


Damit die Verkaufszahl eines Modelles keinen Nachteil darstellt, wurde die Anzahl der Fälle ins Verhältnis zu den zugelassenen Autos eines Fahrzeugtyps gesetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die _Silberne Möhre_, für das zweitschlechteste Model, wurde dem BMW 116i verliehen.



Der 16i Motor macht wohl öfter Probleme ( unrunder Lauf usw. )
Wobei ich den Motor für den 1er sowieso nicht so passend finde.


----------



## 1821984 (21. Dezember 2012)

Komisch ich dachte VW baut spitzenautos welche an Technik und Haltbarkeit den anderen weit vor raus sind. Naja abgerechnet wird zum Schluss oder darf man in diesem Fall der Auto Bild doch nicht glauben?


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Komisch ich dachte VW baut spitzenautos welche an Technik und Haltbarkeit den anderen weit vor raus sind. Naja abgerechnet wird zum Schluss oder darf man in diesem Fall der Auto Bild doch nicht glauben?



VWs sind immer wegen Kleinigkeiten in der Werkstatt (hängende Sensoren und so)


----------



## moe (21. Dezember 2012)

Und dass die AB unabhängig und Maß aller Dinge ist wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2012)

moe schrieb:


> Und dass die AB unabhängig und Maß aller Dinge ist wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln.


 
Auto Bild ist in erster Linie ein VW-Werbeblatt. Vermutlich haben die das Ergebnis noch geschönt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-pzol0sxro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yYbDwSnfjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. Dezember 2012)

Der arme 
Würde ich mit dem Golf GTD auch gerne mal machen...
MfG


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Dezember 2012)

Neues Auto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Dezember 2012)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Der arme
> Würde ich mit dem Golf GTD auch gerne mal machen...
> MfG


 
Dann hast du aber definitiv das falsche Auto...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Dezember 2012)

Zum RollsRoyce:

Im Gelände wird der ja nur dreckig, den kann man ja wieder sauber machen   Stark verschleißen sollte er dadurch nicht, und die Jungs wissen ja wie man mit Qualität baut 

Zum Drift:  Da ein RR recht lang ist, müsste er sich sogar ziemlich präzise anstellen lassen. Und an Kraft mangelts denen ja auch nicht 


Maaaan, ich brauche unbedingt ein eigenes Auto ...   und Heckantrieb und 200+ PS wären schön


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Maaaan, ich brauche unbedingt ein eigenes Auto ...   und Heckantrieb und 200+ PS wären schön


 
Word! 
150 Pferde würden schon ausreichen, Heckantrieb wäre Pflicht.. .. ..


----------



## Witcher (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich bekomm mein neues mit Heckantrieb in der 1. Märzwoche.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber definitiv das falsche Auto...





Der wird nämlich nix machen, außer untersteuern und das ist langweilig.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Word!
> 150 Pferde würden schon ausreichen, Heckantrieb wäre Pflicht.. .. ..



Heckantrieb ist schon sehr unterhaltsam, vorallem im Schnee kannst du alles anstellen mit relativ geringen Risiken ( aber nicht im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Da reichen meine 143PS locker, auch wenn das Drehmoment bei meinem recht hoch ausfällt ( Diesel )



Witcher schrieb:


> Ich bekomm mein neues mit Heckantrieb in der 1. Märzwoche.


 
Das wäre ?


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2012)

Mein Winter NX hat gestern den TÜV bekommen, keine festgestellten Mängel und laut Aussage des Prüfers sogar einer der besten NX die er in den letzten Jahren gesehen hat. Nun kann ich ihn endlich anmelden


----------



## Witcher (22. Dezember 2012)

@ =MR-C=KinG[GER] ein  114i Urban Line


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe gestern fast ins Lenkrad gebissen... Mitten auf der Autobahn hatte ich mehrmals extremen Leistungsverlust, Höhepunkt 80kmh in den Kasseler Bergen im dritten Gang (was eigentlich kein Problem darstellen sollte), Gaspedal durchgetreten und trotzdem wurde ich immer langsamer (und wurde von nem 1,0l-Lupo überholt....). Dabei klang mein Golf irgendwie "dumpfer", als würde man versuchen aus dem fünften Gang bei Tempo 30 herauszubeschleunigen. Der Witz an der Sache: Jedes Mal nachdem das auftrat (war bestimmt 8-9 Mal aufm Hinweg, 5-6 Mal aufm Rückweg - auch in der Ebene oder Bergab wo ich nur mit Mühe die 130 geschafft habe dann) tat der Kleine dann nach einer gewissen Zeit einen *Ruck* und alles war wieder normal... Manchmal half auch "pumpen" am Gaspedal. Hat da jemand ne Idee? Meine Werkstatt hat schon Weihnachtsurlaub, sonst würde ich mal fix zum Auslesen fahren (obwohl keine Warnleuchte anging)... Der Verbrauch liegt soweit ich das sehen kann im grünen Bereich - Hinweg 7,2l/100km (Berechnet nach Volltanken vorm Rückweg, nicht nach Bordcomputer, der zeigte aber ähnliches).


----------



## JC88 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne das Phänomen von Opel, da war es der Luftmassenmesser (oder auch Luftmengenmesser).
Keine Ahnung ob das bei VW auch vorkommen kann.


----------



## totovo (22. Dezember 2012)

Dann sollte aber eine Fehlermeldung des Steuergeräts kommen, aber an sich klingt das sehr nach dem Luftmengenmesser!


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

In den Notlauf ging er aber nicht, oder?
Normalerweise gehen die VW Motoren wegen jedem kleinen Bullshit in den Notlauf... Besonders nervig wenn mans eilig hat


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß gerade ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wie sich der Notlauf bei VW äußert. Hat sich genauso verhalten wie oben beschrieben - nicht mehr nicht weniger . Beim Signum meiner Eltern erscheint im Notlauf ein Schraubenschlüssel-Symbol im Display und hat erst nach einem Motorneustart wieder normales Verhalten, aber bei mir war nichts in der Art, nicht mal eine Warnleuchte ging an...


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Turbo hast du keinen, richtig? Ich würde da mal die Druckschläuche prüfen obs irgendwo rauspfeift.

Wenn's das nicht ist dann würd ich auch auf den LuMaMe tippen.
Problem mit der Einspritzung klingt nicht so "dumpf".
Lass einfach mal das Steuergerät auslesen, dann wrist du mehr.

Im Notlauf macht er ab 3000upm dicht.


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Dezember 2012)

Der neue 
Heckantrieb ohne ESP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (22. Dezember 2012)

Nen NB. Welchen Motor, 146PS? Facelift ist ne gute Wahl.
Ein echtes Spassauto aber Achtung wenn du damit nicht umgehen kannst geht er dir weg. Das ist der Nachteil bei den Dingern. Sie brauchen immer Drehzahl. Untenrum keine Leistung und mittenmal drehen sie sich.
Glückwunsch zum Neuen.

@Nfsgame: Ich tippe da auch auf Luftmassenmesser. Anzeigen muss er nicht umbedingt was, hatte das selbe Problem mit nem Ibiza 1,8T, da war der Luftmassenmesser einfach Nass. Eben trocken gemacht und gut.

-Luftmassenmesser
-Steuergerät für Zündkerzen (Zündspulen selbst?)

sonst gibts eigentlich nicht viel.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Turbo hast du keinen, richtig? Ich würde da mal die Druckschläuche prüfen obs irgendwo rauspfeift.


Mache ich nachher mal sobald der Eispanzer aufm Auto weggetaut ist .


> Im Notlauf macht er ab 3000upm dicht.


 Ich kam als das Auftrat mit viiieel Geduld in der Ebene auf ~130kmh, was über 3000upm entspricht bei mir. Also vermute ich mal, dass das kein aktiver Notlauf war .


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Nen NB. Welchen Motor, 146PS? Facelift ist ne gute Wahl.
> Ein echtes Spassauto aber Achtung wenn du damit nicht umgehen kannst geht er dir weg. Das ist der Nachteil bei den Dingern. Sie brauchen immer Drehzahl. Untenrum keine Leistung und mittenmal drehen sie sich.
> Glückwunsch zum Neuen.


 Danke 

ist der kleine, so wie der vorherige MX5 NB auch.
Hätte bei nem Modell mit dem großen Motor zu viele Abstriche machen müssen.
So hab ich mir ein schön erhaltenes Sondermodell kaufen können.
Hat jetzt Leder, Sitzheizung, 6-fach CD Wechsler und schöne Felgen 
Baujahr mitte 2003 und 86000km

Grüße


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Gäbs bei Zündungsproblemen keine Fehlzündungen?


----------



## 1821984 (22. Dezember 2012)

Nicht zwingend. Wenn es denn noch Doppelzündung ist merkt man das noch weniger aber das weis ich grad nicht.

Also der Golf IV (war doch richtig oder?) hat das aber auch als typische Mängel.

Ist jetzt zwar nervig aber er sollte Montag eben Fehler auslesen lassen und dann ggf. LMM oder Zündungssteuergerät bzw. Spulen tauschen lassen. Wenn einen fähigen Händler hast ist das in 15min erledigt.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2012)

Jap ist ein Golf 4 . Mein Dad meinte gerade auch, dass ich mal nach den Zündspulen gucken soll. Da habe ich ja jetzt auf 8000km schon zwei Neue . Die erste direkt als ich ihn gerade bekommen hatte, da bin ich zur Werkstatt gefahren, Mechaniker stand gerade draußen, guckt aufs Auto und sagt direkt: "Ich hole mal ne Zündspule" . Da muckte er aber auch richtig rum. Die vom dritten Zylinder hat sich spontan im Stau vorm Elbtunnel im Sommer überlegt doch mal abzuleben. Ich glaube die Spule vom vierten Zylinder ist noch Revision A oder B (die beiden neuen sind Revision F), wäre ja möglich, dass die auf Grund des Alters rumzickt...
Aber zum Auslesen werde ich definitiv noch fahren.

Edit: Nen LMM soll mein Motor gar nicht besitzen . Ist der 1,4l 16V.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Doppelzündung ist doch nur zum spritsparen da? 
Da dürfte man ja fast nichts merken wenn da eine Kerze ausfällt.

Daniel, wie ist denn der allgemeine Lauf des Motors? Sägt er im Standgas? Ruckelt er untenrum?
Geht er aus wenn er kalt ist? 

Google sagt -> Drosselklappe checken.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2012)

Zur Drosselklappe habe ich gerade auch schon gefunden . Steht schon auf der ToDo-List für morgen . Könnte auch die leichten Drehzahlschwankungen im Klimabetrieb und leichtes Rucken beim gaswegnehmen im 2. und 3. erklären .


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Das erklärt es auf jeden Fall. Auch dein schlechtes Startverhaltem muss nicht nur an der alten Batterie liegen. Nen Teil wird da auch die DroKla machen.


----------



## riedochs (22. Dezember 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jap ist ein Golf 4 . Mein Dad meinte gerade auch, dass ich mal nach den Zündspulen gucken soll. Da habe ich ja jetzt auf 8000km schon zwei Neue . Die erste direkt als ich ihn gerade bekommen hatte, da bin ich zur Werkstatt gefahren, Mechaniker stand gerade draußen, guckt aufs Auto und sagt direkt: "Ich hole mal ne Zündspule" . Da muckte er aber auch richtig rum. Die vom dritten Zylinder hat sich spontan im Stau vorm Elbtunnel im Sommer überlegt doch mal abzuleben. Ich glaube die Spule vom vierten Zylinder ist noch Revision A oder B (die beiden neuen sind Revision F), wäre ja möglich, dass die auf Grund des Alters rumzickt...
> Aber zum Auslesen werde ich definitiv noch fahren.
> 
> Edit: Nen LMM soll mein Motor gar nicht besitzen . Ist der 1,4l 16V.



Zündspulen sollte man eher alle gleichzeitig tauschen. Genau das Gleiche wie du habe mit meinem alten Passat erlebt. Erst Zylinder 3, dann Zylinder 1 +2 und kurz danach noch Zylinder 4. 3x Werkstatt innerhalb von 2 Wochen. Einen LMM solltest du haben. Die Anzeichen mit Leistung weg und wieder da deuten zumindest aus eigner Erfahrung darauf hin. Das kannst du aber schnell selbst testen. Wenn ein LMM verbaut ist das Kabel abziehen und Probefahrt machen. Läuft er immer noch beschissen ist es der LMM.


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ein echtes Spassauto


 
Das ist Ansichtssache, bin so ein Koffer damals mal Probe gefahren. War schwer enttäuscht... Bin danach aus Interesse mal einen NA und einen NC gefahren und der NA ist der einzige welcher Spaß bereitet. Mir gibt das Auto überhaupt nichts und kann gar nicht nachvollziehen wieso die Leute alle auf die MX5 Koffer abfahren, gibt da ein haufen Autos die das gleiche kosten und wesentlich mehr Fahrspaß bringen wie z.B. 200SX, Integra, MR2 usw


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es auch einen Motorrad Thread?


----------



## 1821984 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ein 200sx, integra und solche Kandidaten findest du kaum in dem Preissegment außer vielleicht runtergerockte Buden. Gut der 1.6 ist mit seinen 110ps jetzt nicht wirklich übermotorisiert aber mit 146ps ist das dann schon ganz spassig. Aber es soll ja auch kein Sportwagen darstellen was die anderen ja sind.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Dezember 2012)

@nfsgame

Bestell dir mal aus ebay ein Fehlerlesegerät. Habe mir auch eins gekauft und das hat sich bei meiner VW Gurke schon mehrere male gelohnt. Man spart sich die Fahrerei zur Werkstatt und oft ist es nur eine Kleinigkeit. 

---

Hier noch was lustiges gefunden: Klick

"die Motoren gelten allgemein als robust" Hmm jane ist klar. Vor allem der 1,2er Motor.  Hab ja bis jetzt nur 7 Zündspulen gewechselt. Bin schon gespannt wie die Abgaswerte bei der nächsten HU aussehen - hoffe, dass der KAT nicht all zu viel abbekommen hat.


----------



## moe (22. Dezember 2012)

@Low: Klick mich hart.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Ein Integra wär echt geil  VTEC ftw!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ein Integra wär echt geil  VTEC ftw!


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeMe5J472PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klingen aber auch schon gut die Teile, erinnert mich stark an einen Caterham.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2012)

Die klingen einfach nur so rotzig


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache, bin so ein Koffer damals mal Probe gefahren. War schwer enttäuscht... Bin danach aus Interesse mal einen NA und einen NC gefahren und der NA ist der einzige welcher Spaß bereitet. Mir gibt das Auto überhaupt nichts und kann gar nicht nachvollziehen wieso die Leute alle auf die MX5 Koffer abfahren, gibt da ein haufen Autos die das gleiche kosten und wesentlich mehr Fahrspaß bringen wie z.B. 200SX, Integra, MR2 usw


 Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für einen Probe gefahren bist, aber normal macht ein NB mit vernünftigen Reifen und ordentlichem Fahrwerk verdammt viel Spaß und geht normalerweise auch mindestens genau so gut ums eck wie der NA, dank dem besseren Fahrwerk.
Zudem ist er sportlicher als die Konkurrenzmodelle ala SLK, Z3 oder Z4. Ein so sportliches Cabrio in dem Preissegment findet man einfach nicht, auch der sehr niedrige Schwerpunkt (1225mm hoch) trägt zur sehr hohen Kurvengeschwindigkeit bei 
Einen Mr2 bin ich mal gefahren, der machte mir auch nicht mehr Spaß.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Zudem ist er sportlicher als die Konkurrenzmodelle ala SLK, Z3 oder Z4.


 
Aber nur wenn man "sportlich" mit nicht messbaren Eigenschaften definiert.
Was die echten Fahrleistungen angeht, da bieten die von dir angegebenen Kandidaten tw. um Welten bessere Werte.


----------



## 1821984 (23. Dezember 2012)

Bei den angebotenen Motoren auch kein Wunder. Und da wo der MX-5 preislich aufhört, bekommt man bei den anderen wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal eine Basisversion. Fahrspass defeniert aber jeder anders. Wem es dabei auf richtige Beschleunigungswerte ankommt sollte sich dann lieber nen SLK 320 oder Z4 als 3liter holen. Dafür darf er dann ja auch extra in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man "sportlich" mit nicht messbaren Eigenschaften definiert.
> Was die echten Fahrleistungen angeht, da bieten die von dir angegebenen Kandidaten tw. um Welten bessere Werte.


 
Mir ist klar, dass ich mit 110 PS auf nem Rundkurs nix gegen nen 200 PS slk reißen kann. Ich verstehe unter fahrSpaß oder sportlichkeit vor allem ein absolut zackiges und direktes einlegen sowie hohe kurvengeschwinigkeiten. Und da findest du in dem preissegment kaum alternativen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2012)

Das sehe ich ebenso, man sollte vielleicht nur nicht mit Z3/4, SLK & Co. vergleichen das kann immer nur zu Ungunsten des MX5 ausgehen.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ebenso, man sollte vielleicht nur nicht mit Z3/4, SLK & Co. vergleichen das kann immer nur zu Ungunsten des MX5 ausgehen.


 Ungunsten bezogen auf was? Handling bestimmt nicht. Und schnell gerade aus fahren kann man mit anderen Autos sowieso besser.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass ich mit 110 PS auf nem Rundkurs nix gegen nen 200 PS slk reißen kann. Ich verstehe unter fahrSpaß oder sportlichkeit vor allem ein absolut zackiges und direktes einlegen sowie hohe kurvengeschwinigkeiten. Und da findest du in dem preissegment kaum alternativen.


 
Bist du schonmal nen Z4 gefahren? Da gibts eigentlich nichts von dem zu vermissen was du das schreibst. Gerade auch was die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten angeht glaube ich kaum, dass da der MX5 mithalten kann!

Ich bin beides schon gefahren und sehe keinen Punkt (sieht man mal von den Kosten ab) in dem der Mazda irgendwas besser macht als der BMW! 

Wenn man wirklich einen kleinen Flitzer baut, der Kringel um deutlich stärkere Autos fährt und (noch viel wichtiger) sich auch echt nach Sportwagen anfühlt, das kann man bei Lotus sehen. Der ist zudem auch noch recht günstig in der Anschaffung, allerdings wirklich auch absolut kompromisslos gemacht...


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Dezember 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal nen Z4 gefahren? Da gibts eigentlich nichts von dem zu vermissen was du das schreibst. Gerade auch was die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten angeht glaube ich kaum, dass da der MX5 mithalten kann!
> 
> Ich bin beides schon gefahren und sehe keinen Punkt (sieht man mal von den Kosten ab) in dem der Mazda irgendwas besser macht als der BMW!
> 
> Wenn man wirklich einen kleinen Flitzer baut, der Kringel um deutlich stärkere Autos fährt und (noch viel wichtiger) sich auch echt nach Sportwagen anfühlt, das kann man bei Lotus sehen. Der ist zudem auch noch recht günstig in der Anschaffung, allerdings wirklich auch absolut kompromisslos gemacht...


 Selbstverständlich bin ich schon einen gefahren, ich ziehe eigendlich hauptsächlich Autos zum Vergleich heran, welche ich schon selbst bewegt habe. 
Es handelte sich um einen 2.5i mit etwa 190ps glaube ich.
Der ging auch gut um die Ecke, der MX5 lenkt meiner Meinung nach aber noch etwas direkter ein. Und man muss den Preis des Z4 beachten 
Mir geht es bei dem Vergleich zu den anderen Fahrzeugen auch nicht um irgendeinen Nutzwert neben dem reinen Fahrspaß, das sollte klar sein. Wenn ich ein im Alltag nützliches Auto bräuchte, würde ich keinen kleinen 2 Sitzer fahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ungunsten bezogen auf was? Handling bestimmt nicht. Und schnell gerade aus fahren kann man mit anderen Autos sowieso besser.


 
Wie mein Nachredner schon sagte findest du ALLE Eigenschaften AUSSER dem Preis bei den von dir aufgeführten Fahrzeugen entweder besser oder deutlich besser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt redet ihm doch sein Frauenauto nicht madig


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht's eigentlich aus mit MX5 gegen BRZ? 
Was macht mehr Spaß?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Dezember 2012)

Ganz klar BRZ


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2012)

Wegen der Mehrleistung?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Dezember 2012)

Beim Z4 ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass man quasi "auf der Hinterachse" sitzt. Mit dem ellenlangen Vorderwagen kommen einem die ersten Kurven ganz komisch vor. Man muss praktisch mitten auf der Geraden einlenken, weil die Vorderachse schon in der Kurve angekommen ist. Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, macht das Ding richtig Spaß!


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie mein Nachredner schon sagte findest du ALLE Eigenschaften AUSSER dem Preis bei den von dir aufgeführten Fahrzeugen entweder besser oder deutlich besser.


 achso, ja klar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wegen der Mehrleistung?


 
Der BRZ ist ein uneingeschränktes Spaßmobil, geht wunderbar quer, geiles Fahrgefühl, top Sitzposition. Auch wenn er nicht der schnellste gerade aus ist, ist es eine geile Karre


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Dezember 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Der BRZ ist ein uneingeschränktes Spaßmobil, geht wunderbar quer, geiles Fahrgefühl, top Sitzposition. Auch wenn er nicht der schnellste gerade aus ist, ist es eine geile Karre


 Eben wie der MX5


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Dezember 2012)

Nur besser


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

und schöner...


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2012)

Und besserer Sound


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Dezember 2012)

Und nicht so feminin


----------



## winner961 (23. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und nicht so feminin


 
das trifft es


----------



## 1821984 (23. Dezember 2012)

gibts den auch offen

Dann kann ich ihn doch gleich mit nem 200SX, Integra, S2000, MR-2, Celica, Supra, 3er BMW, C-Klasse vergleichen. Nur von VW gibt es nichts passendes fällt mir grad auf.


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja der Scirocco kommt noch am ehesten hin...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Es handelte sich um einen 2.5i mit etwa 190ps glaube ich.
> Der ging auch gut um die Ecke, der MX5 lenkt meiner Meinung nach aber noch etwas direkter ein. Und man muss den Preis des Z4 beachten



Den Z4 2.5i kannst du schon richtig günstig bekommen 
Guck mal bei Mobile, für 10.000€ hast du schon einen guten mit relativ wenig KM und den 2.5i würde ich jedem 4Zylinder vorziehen, so gut wie keine Vibrationen und enorme Drehfreude im vFL Modell ( 192PS )


----------



## 1821984 (23. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja der Scirocco kommt noch am ehesten hin...



Ohne Heckantrieb passt er ja überhaupt nicht in diese Runde.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Dezember 2012)

Hier z.B. einer, das ist im Grunde genommen kein Geld für das Auto und in der Versicherung ist der auch sehr gunstig.
BMW Z4 Roadster 2.5i als Cabrio/Roadster in Weingarten


----------



## 8800 GT (23. Dezember 2012)

Alles ansichtssache. Mir gefällt er sehr gut, bei anderen kommt er ebenfalls gut an, wobei das nebensächlich ist.
Und warum ist ein 1000kg schwerer Hecktriebler ohne ESP ein Frauenauto?


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem Frauenauto ist wohl lange her. Wenn ich heute MX 5 sehe, hockt zumeist ein junger Kerl drinne. Autos in dieser Kategorie "Frauencabrios" sind heute Mercedes SLK, Audi TT Cabrio oder vielleicht noch BMW Z3/4. Vielleicht auch Porsche Boxter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Alles ansichtssache. Mir gefällt er sehr gut, bei anderen kommt er ebenfalls gut an, wobei das nebensächlich ist.
> Und warum ist ein 1000kg schwerer Hecktriebler ohne ESP ein Frauenauto?


 
Weil er so langsam ist. Das man auf einer Gokart Bahn theoretisch schnell fahren kann macht ihn in der Realität halt nicht schneller.


----------



## 1821984 (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja 220 km/h macht er auch wenn er denn nicht nur 110ps hat. Mein alter mit 131ps hat auch für nen CLK gereicht und ich glaube das war nen 180kompressor.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Frauenauto ist wohl lange her. Wenn ich heute MX 5 sehe, hockt zumeist ein junger Kerl drinne. Autos in dieser Kategorie "Frauencabrios" sind heute Mercedes SLK, Audi TT Cabrio oder vielleicht noch BMW Z3/4. Vielleicht auch Porsche Boxter.


 
Nicht eher Mini Cabrio, Peugeot 206 / 207 CC?
OK, im SLK fahren viele Frauen.
Hier in der Gegend hab ich im TT eher Männer gesehen. Ebenso in der BMW Cabrio-Riege.
Boxster hält sich die Waage.
Viele Frauen fahren dann doch lieber den Cayenne


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Im Allgemeinen ist Cabrio halt so ein Frauending. Zu Peugeot kann ich nix sagen. Aber mit Mini hast du sicher auch recht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Viele Frauen fahren dann doch lieber den Cayenne


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hier sieht man auch viele ältere und/oder südländisch aussehende Männer darin. Jedenfalls mehr als Frauen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin mal nen SLK 320 mit Väth Tuning gefahren.. einen SLK 230Kompressor.
gehen zwar beide schön vorn, aber man merkt ihnen das Mehrgewicht und vorallem das Gewicht auf der Hinterachse wegen dem Klappdach, wenn man offen fahren will doch an.

bin jetzt letzte Woche nen alte MX5 NA probegefahren, fährt sich in allem mit den kleinen Pellen super, geht zügig ums Eck, nur auf der Geraden hats mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen.


Sollte gestern ein paar Bilder von der neuen A-Klasse machen, super ding 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ein 200sx, integra und solche Kandidaten findest du kaum in dem Preissegment außer vielleicht runtergerockte Buden.



Doch bekommt man und das sogar in einigermassen gutem Zustand, die MX5 Koffer werden doch überall total gehypt darum steigt der Preis doch teilweise in wahnwitzigen Regionen.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für einen Probe gefahren bist, aber normal macht ein NB mit vernünftigen Reifen und ordentlichem Fahrwerk verdammt viel Spaß und geht normalerweise auch mindestens genau so gut ums eck wie der NA, dank dem besseren Fahrwerk.



Einen stink normalen serienmässigen NB mit 110PS. Die Karre war einfach nur die Langeweile in Perfektion, dagegen hat der MR2 einfach nur einen riesen Spaß gemacht. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das der MR2 mehr Leistung hatte. Aber selbst der Honda del Sol hat mehr Spaß bereitet... der MX5 ist für mich einfach nur ein künstlich gehyptes Auto. Mehr als schön aussehen kann das Auto nicht und selbst das ist noch Geschmackssache.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Und da findest du in dem preissegment kaum alternativen.



200SX... schöner, schneller, fährt sich besser. 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Ungunsten bezogen auf was? Handling bestimmt nicht.



Mal ehrlich... der MX5 bietet auch kein besseres Fahrverhalten wie alle Japsenkoffer mit wenig Gewicht und der Leistung. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das ich mit meinem ollen FWD Japaner einen NA,NB und NC auf jeder Rennstrecke der Welt in Grund und Boden fahren würde. RWD ist absolut geil, aber nicht bei einem 110PS Koffer. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Wegen der Mehrleistung?


 
Welche Mehrleistung bitte?  Gibt doch genug Leute die ihren BRZ auf den Prüfstand geworfen haben, die Eimer bringen teilweise keine 170PS auf die Rolle. Das würde auch die bescheidenen Fahrleistungen erklären.


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. Dezember 2012)

FWD, RWD?!?!?!

AWD!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STSLeon (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den Hype um dieses Karre nie verstanden. Finde die Möhre so hässlich..


----------



## 1821984 (24. Dezember 2012)

@riverna: Honda del sol, da merkt man in jeder kurve wie sich die Karosse quält. Überall Bewegung drin. MR-2 ist sicher gleichwertig oder gar besser aber der preis? Hier jetzt aber Autos rein zu bringen die 200ps haben, ja da ist doch klar das die gefühlt mehr spass machen. Denn alle wiegen jetzt nicht ganz viel und kurvenräuber sind es auf ihre Art auch. Wenn jetzt aber mal nen 200sx aus 2000 suchst und nicht den erst besten nimmst dann muss man schon mal nen großen Zehner hinlegen. Ein MR-2 ist alles aber nicht günstig. Für ein Auto welches aus Anfang, Mitte der 90er kommt muss man ganz schön viel Geld hinlegen für Autos die selten in guten zustand sind. Den MX-5 facelift also ab 2001 bekommt man mit wenig km ab ca. 5000€. Was daran jetzt gehypt sein soll kannst du mir ja nochmal in ruhe erklären. Wir sagen doch nur das dieses Auto spass macht. Wenn du unbedingt auf die rennstrecke willst dann mach das. Davon mal abgesehen würde ich den Mazda nur mit den stärksten Motoren kaufen sprich 146ps. Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen, Cabrio ist da dann aber keines von außer der MX-5. Dann noch eines für das Geld zu finden, also da gibt es wenig von der Konkurrenz. Da kann man einsteigen und losfahren. Bei den von dir vorgeschlagenen muss man entweder dran rum machen oder sehr viel mehr Geld hinlegen für gute die man nicht erst durch den TÜV bringen muss und neuen Lack drauf malen darf. Für mich ist es auch nur ein kleiner roadster der auf der landstrasse echt spass machen kann. Günstig in Anschaffung und Unterhalt ist er auch. Mit hype hat das wenig zu tun. Offen fahren für gutes Geld mit einem Auto wo die Qualität stimmt. Ich frage mich z.b was die alle am Mini finden. Sauteuer in allem und häufige Mängel werden im nachgesagt. Ich denke ein Mini ist wesentlich mehr gehypt!!!


----------



## Murdoch (24. Dezember 2012)

Ja also der MX5 ist grober Unfug wie ich finde. Das können andere Autos besser. Egal ob nun roadster oder eben wat mit Leistung. 

Japaner können aber auch anders. Gerade auch Mazda. Der bg8 (gtr) zb fährt beim richtigen Setup so ziemlich jeden VW awd in Grund und Boden. 

Es gibt einige mit 1/4 Meile Setup die auch Skylines jenseits von 600 PS und Kostenpunkt von mehr als 100.000 Plätten. 

Also es gibt überall was gutes. Nur bei VW konnte ich noch leider keine gute Technik finden. Obwohl mir die Autos sonst gut gefallen.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wie viele wissen hier was ein bg8 ist?  Also 323 allrad mit turbomotor aus Anfang der 90er. Aber unsere Diskussion geht Grad von Serienautos aus. Sonst gibt es auch Gölfe die die viertel Meile in unter 10sec. Davon also mal ab.


----------



## ich558 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wer hat gestern GRIP gesehen? Leck mich am Arsch war der GTR mit seinen 840PS krank


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2012)

Grip ist das schlechteste was das TV jemals hervorgebracht hat....


----------



## ??????? (24. Dezember 2012)

Mein Vater hat vor 1 Monat zum Spaß einen Subaru gekauft. Der Besitzer benötigte das Geld da er ein Kind bekommt bzw. seine Frau 
Dieser Wagen ist der absolute Hammer <3
Komplett aufgetunt, sogar Schalensitze sind dabei  Es macht extrem viel Spaß damit zu fahren vor allem weil man jeden Porsche ( der kein Turbo ist) leicht überholt.


----------



## winner961 (24. Dezember 2012)

??????? schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat vor 1 Monat zum Spaß einen Subaru gekauft. Der Besitzer benötigte das Geld da er ein Kind bekommt bzw. seine Frau
> Dieser Wagen ist der absolute Hammer <3
> Komplett aufgetunt, sogar Schalensitze sind dabei  Es macht extrem viel Spaß damit zu fahren vor allem weil man jeden Porsche ( der kein Turbo ist) leicht überholt.



Was für einer ist es denn ? Subarus gibt's viele


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2012)

Nur der Weihnachtstroll 

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich euch!


----------



## ich558 (24. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Grip ist das schlechteste was das TV jemals hervorgebracht hat....


 
Berlin Tag und Nacht ist viel besser i know


----------



## winner961 (24. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nur der Weihnachtstroll
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich euch!


 
ich zitierte einfach mal  dir und allen anderen auch frohe Weihnachten


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Berlin Tag und Nacht ist viel besser i know



Da kann ich wenigstens noch über die schlechten Schauspieler lachen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Leck mich am Arsch war der GTR mit seinen 840PS krank


 
Todesmaschine


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2012)

Passen die aufn Passat B6? Steht dran für alle Bosch Aerotwin..


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Passen die aufn Passat B6? Steht dran für alle Bosch Aerotwin..


 
Damit fährt dein Auto gleich ca. 1,5 Km/h schneller.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Grip ist das schlechteste was das TV jemals hervorgebracht hat....


GRIP ist wirklich nicht so toll. Die dämlichen pseudo Geschichten, die um die dürftig vorgestellten Wagen konstruiert werden, sind selten unterhaltsam. Gegen Top Gear, was auch nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen ist, absoluter Müll.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Doch bekommt man und das sogar in einigermassen gutem Zustand, die MX5 Koffer werden doch überall total gehypt darum steigt der Preis doch teilweise in wahnwitzigen Regionen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa, wie mich das Wort Koffer nervt, das gibts gar nicht.
Zum Fahrverhalten: Finde ihn nach wie vor sehr sportlich, vorallem, wie schon 1000 mal gesagt, im vergleich zu den Anderen Cabrios die es so gibt. So leicht und flach ist eben kaum ein anderer. Damit auch ne ideale Basis für umbauten. Ein anderes Fahrwerk rein, 4cm tiefer, was will man mehr?



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich hab den Hype um dieses Karre nie verstanden. Finde die Möhre so hässlich..


gehype und hässlich erwähnt ausgerechnet jemand mit nem Mini, na herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Murdoch schrieb:


> Ja also der MX5 ist grober Unfug wie ich finde. Das können andere Autos besser.


 Wieso denn bitte? Ist doch alles Geschmacksache. Und so verkehrt kann er nicht sein, sonst wäre er nicht ansatzweise so erfolgreich. Auch als Tracktool.


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Boa, wie mich das Wort Koffer nervt, das gibts gar nicht.



Danke  

Joa, TopGear ist ja auch ne Comedy Serie.
Die von Grip meinen das was sie sagen ja leider ernst. Und das allerschlimmste iat dieser Deth. Bei dem seiner abge....schei...fresse bekomm ich echt das kotzen


----------



## totovo (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Boa, wie mich das Wort Koffer nervt, das gibts gar nicht.



Das wollte ich auch schon immer sagen, ich wollte aber Riverna nicht auf den Schlips treten  

Ich habe heute einen matt-schwarzen Tuareg mit knall grünen Designelementen gesehen, ~21" Felgen, höher gelegt, Innenraum mit schwarzem Leder und ebenfalls grünen Verzierungen!
Ich bin ja sonst gar kein SUV-Fan, aber das Teil sah einfach nur göttlich aus!


----------



## der_yappi (24. Dezember 2012)

Und das einzigste was dieser SUV an Gelände sehen wird, ist der gekieste Weg der Garagenauffahrt


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Boa, wie mich das Wort Koffer nervt, das gibts gar nicht.
> Zum Fahrverhalten: Finde ihn nach wie vor sehr sportlich, vorallem, wie schon 1000 mal gesagt, im vergleich zu den Anderen Cabrios die es so gibt. So leicht und flach ist eben kaum ein anderer. Damit auch ne ideale Basis für umbauten. Ein anderes Fahrwerk rein, 4cm tiefer, was will man mehr?



Und genau darum geht es doch... der MX5 wird überall angepriesen wie DAS Sportauto für den kleinen Mann. Dann fährt man so einen Koffer und was ist? Er fährt auch nicht besser als die Konkurrenz, im Gegenteil die meiste Konkurrenz macht sogar mehr Spaß da sie einen richtigen Motor verbaut haben. Ich will das Auto gar nicht schlechter machen als es ist, sondern viel mehr meine Meinung dazu abgeben und diese ist nicht sonderlich positiv. Für mich einfach ein total überhyptes Fahrzeug, dass seinem Ruf bei einer Probefahrt nicht nach kommt. Und ich bin einen MX5 nicht nur einmal Probe gefahren, der NA bietet da noch am meisten Spaß. Der NB ist eher so ein chicki micki Roadster für ältere Damen zumindestens assoziiere ich ihn damit. 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Wieso denn bitte? Ist doch alles Geschmacksache. Und so verkehrt kann er nicht sein, sonst wäre er nicht ansatzweise so erfolgreich. Auch als Tracktool.


 
Ein wenig weit hergeholt diese Argumentation findest du nicht? Demnach muss der Golf auch so ziemlich das beste Auto sein, zumindestens laut den Verkaufszahlen. Natürlich wurde der MX5 oft verkauft, aber nicht durch seine Qualität sondern einfach weil er deutlich günstiger als die Konkurrenz war/ist. Einfach ein günstiges Cabrio mit guten Fahreigenschaften, aber keine Fahrmaschine wie die Besitzer gerne behaupten.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Dezember 2012)

Trotzdem finde ich schlimm das man da gleich kommen muss, von wegen der und der ist besser. Demnach kann man ja gleich sagen, ein M3 Cabrio ist aber besser und der ist sogar offen. Ich finde einen MX-5 ein sehr gutes Auto welchen erheblichen fahrspass bietet. Ein Golf ist zwar besser geeignet im Alltag aber mit nem 2 sitzer will man ja nicht den grosseinkauf machen.


----------



## Goggles (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wieso denn bitte? Ist doch alles Geschmacksache. Und so verkehrt kann er nicht sein, sonst wäre er nicht ansatzweise so erfolgreich. Auch als Tracktool.


 
Das hat viel mehr mit dem Geld zu tun, als mit den Fahrleistungen. Niemand der vor der Wahl steht 458 oder MX5, entscheidet sich für den MX5. Er ist billig, das ist sein Rezept. Ein Roadster den sich der Durschnittsverdiener als Neuwagen in die Garage stellen kann. Ein Boxster S kann alles besser, nur nicht billig.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Dezember 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute einen matt-schwarzen Tuareg mit knall grünen Designelementen gesehen, ~21" Felgen, höher gelegt, Innenraum mit schwarzem Leder und ebenfalls grünen Verzierungen!
> Ich bin ja sonst gar kein SUV-Fan, aber das Teil sah einfach nur göttlich aus!


 
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen quietsch-bunten Hummer H2 gesehen, mit Werbung voll bis oben hin,  auf wirklich hässlichen 28" aus Chrom und Farbe ...   Die ganze Karre blinkte wie ein billiger Accessoire-Laden  und zu allem Überfluss (und gegen die Fragen)  hat er sich auf Motorhaube, und hintere Kotflügel  ' 28" '  geschrieben,  komplett aus Glitzersteinchen ...     Ich war kurz davor ihm in den Chromgrill zu


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und genau darum geht es doch... der MX5 wird überall angepriesen wie DAS Sportauto für den kleinen Mann. Dann fährt man so einen Koffer und was ist? Er fährt auch nicht besser als die Konkurrenz, im Gegenteil die meiste Konkurrenz macht sogar mehr Spaß da sie einen richtigen Motor verbaut haben. Ich will das Auto gar nicht schlechter machen als es ist, sondern viel mehr meine Meinung dazu abgeben und diese ist nicht sonderlich positiv. Für mich einfach ein total überhyptes Fahrzeug, dass seinem Ruf bei einer Probefahrt nicht nach kommt. Und ich bin einen MX5 nicht nur einmal Probe gefahren, der NA bietet da noch am meisten Spaß. Der NB ist eher so ein chicki micki Roadster für ältere Damen zumindestens assoziiere ich ihn damit.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein wenig weit hergeholt diese Argumentation findest du nicht? Demnach muss der Golf auch so ziemlich das beste Auto sein, zumindestens laut den Verkaufszahlen. Natürlich wurde der MX5 oft verkauft, aber nicht durch seine Qualität sondern einfach weil er deutlich günstiger als die Konkurrenz war/ist. Einfach ein günstiges Cabrio mit guten Fahreigenschaften, aber keine Fahrmaschine wie die Besitzer gerne behaupten.


"Einfach ein günstiges Cabrio mit guten Fahreigenschaften"
Na da sind wir uns doch fast einig. Macht man noch ein hartes Gewindefahrwerk rein, würde ich ihn fast schon als Fahrmaschine bezeichnen. Vllt noch nen Turboumbau hinterher und fertig.



1821984 schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich schlimm das man da gleich kommen muss, von wegen der und der ist besser. Demnach kann man ja gleich sagen, ein M3 Cabrio ist aber besser und der ist sogar offen. Ich finde einen MX-5 ein sehr gutes Auto welchen erheblichen fahrspass bietet. Ein Golf ist zwar besser geeignet im Alltag aber mit nem 2 sitzer will man ja nicht den grosseinkauf machen.


Danke 



Goggles schrieb:


> Das hat viel mehr mit dem Geld zu tun, als mit den Fahrleistungen. Niemand der vor der Wahl steht 458 oder MX5, entscheidet sich für den MX5. Er ist billig, das ist sein Rezept. Ein Roadster den sich der Durschnittsverdiener als Neuwagen in die Garage stellen kann. Ein Boxster S kann alles besser, nur nicht billig.


Merkst du noch was?
Der Vergleich ging um andere bezahlbare Roadster bzw Cabrios. Ist doch klar, dass ein Wagen, der das 3 fache kostet, alles etwas besser kann.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich finde einen MX-5 ein sehr gutes Auto welchen erheblichen fahrspass bietet.


 
Und genau das bietet er eben nicht mehr als andere Fahrzeuge aus der Zeit... Der einzige Vorteil vom MX5 ist, dass man am Stammtisch mit seinem Heckantrieb prallen kann, welcher bei so einer niedrigen Leistung kaum sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Murdoch (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wieso denn bitte? Ist doch alles Geschmacksache. Und so verkehrt kann er nicht sein, sonst wäre er nicht ansatzweise so erfolgreich. Auch als Tracktool.



Erfolgreich setzt du gleich mit Güte? Der dacia logan ist auch sehr erfolgreich. 

Tracktool? Bis du schon ernsthaft rennen oder Strecke gefahren? Oder kennst du das Wort wie die meisten nur aus intetnetforen? 

Also der. Smart roadster ist ein wesentliche besseres Tracktool. Und den finde ich schon kacke.  

Der MX5 ist was für Leute die wie beim dacia nicht mehr Geld haben Punkt. 

Das ist aber nicht abwertend gemeint. Ich fahre auch gtr weil der von Preis Leistungsverhältnis eben top ist. Hätte ich mehr Kohle würde ich auf der Strecke was anderes fahren. Aber ich rede mir nicht ein deshalb das non plus Ultra zu haben.


----------



## totovo (24. Dezember 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Und das einzigste was dieser SUV an Gelände sehen wird, ist der gekieste Weg der Garagenauffahrt


Er sah trotzdem schön aus


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und genau das bietet er eben nicht mehr als andere Fahrzeuge aus der Zeit... Der einzige Vorteil vom MX5 ist, dass man am Stammtisch mit seinem Heckantrieb prallen kann, welcher bei so einer niedrigen Leistung kaum sinnvoll ist.


 Also pralen tue ich damit bestimmt nicht, vllt ist das bei deinen Kollegen so.


Murdoch schrieb:


> Tracktool? Bis du schon ernsthaft rennen oder Strecke gefahren? Oder kennst du das Wort wie die meisten nur aus intetnetforen?
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist aber nicht abwertend gemeint. Ich fahre auch gtr weil der von Preis Leistungsverhältnis eben top ist. Hätte ich mehr Kohle würde ich auf der Strecke was anderes fahren. Aber ich rede mir nicht ein deshalb das non plus Ultra zu haben.


Ähm, naja, ich fahre seit meiner Kinheit bis heute regelmäßig (etwa 6 mal im Monat) Kart, war auch schon ein paar mal auf dem Hockenheimring, nur auf der Nordschleife war ich leider noch nicht. Der Hockenheimring wurde mit einem leergeräumten E30 gefahren, etwa 170ps.

Ich rede mir doch gar nicht ein das beste zu haben, ich hasse solche Unterstellungen. Ich sage lediglich, dass der MX5, verglichen mit dem Preis, mehr Spaß bietet als viele andere Roadtser, die das selbe oder auch etwas mehr kosten. Für die Rennstrecke braucht man mehr PS, im alltag, um über eine Landstraße oder eine schnelle Kurvenkombi zu fliegen, langt aber auch diese Motorleistung aus.
Vergleiche doch mal das Gewicht mit einem Z4 oder einem SLK und sage mir, was auffällt.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> "Einfach ein günstiges Cabrio mit guten Fahreigenschaften"
> Na da sind wir uns doch fast einig. Macht man noch ein hartes Gewindefahrwerk rein, würde ich ihn fast schon als Fahrmaschine bezeichnen. Vllt noch nen Turboumbau hinterher und fertig.



Mit genügend Modifikationen kann man aus ziemlich jedem Wagen eine Fahrmaschine machen, beim MX5 braucht es aber ausser dem Fahrwerk wohl viel eher ein gescheiten Motor. Aber auf günstiges Cabrio mit guten Fahreigenschaften kann man sich einigen.

PS: Du kannst "Koffer" von mir aus auch rot markieren, werde es trotzdem weiterhin sagen


----------



## Zoon (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> im alltag, um über eine Landstraße oder eine schnelle Kurvenkombi zu fliegen, langt aber auch diese Motorleistung aus.


 
nein reicht heute nicht mehr aus. Heute muss alles mindestens 4 Turbolader, doppel Quattro und 1000 NM ab Leerlaufdrehzahl haben...

...

Vorsicht Zaunspfahl !

...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Vergleiche doch mal das Gewicht mit einem Z4 oder einem SLK und sage mir, was auffällt.


 
Der Z4 spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga und ist mit den Reihensechszylindern dem MX-5 meilenweit voraus.

Zitat:


> Der BMW-Roadster war das ideale Cabriolet für alle, denen der kleine Mazda MX-5 zu wenig war.



Das war bei uns vor 6 Jahren derselbe Grund. 
​


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2012)

Zoon schrieb:


> nein reicht heute nicht mehr aus. Heute muss alles mindestens 4 Turbolader, doppel Quattro und 1000 NM ab Leerlaufdrehzahl haben...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Glaube ich auch 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Z4 speilt in einer ganz anderen Liga und ist mit den Reihensechszylindern dem MX-5 meilenweit voraus.
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...


 Es geht mir immernoch nicht um den Motor, sondern um das Handling. Aber das kann ich ja 1000 mal sagen.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Dezember 2012)

Is ja witzig eure Diskussion über den MX-5 
Ich schmeis mal paar Fakten in den Raum 
Der MX-5 wurde für den Amerikanischen Markt gebaut, man gab ihm in Europa so gut wie garkein Erfolgchancen ( veranschlagt waren 500stk pro Jahr ) 
Bis der MX-5 auf den Markt kam, gab es keinen vergleichenbaren Roadstar auf dem Markt. 
Der MX-5 ist zwar kein Sportwagen, aber er bediente eben genau diese Kundschaft in Amerika, da es einfach kein Sportlichen Leichten Roadstar gab. 

Auserdem ist es einer der wenigen Roadstar´s die man auch im Motorsport sieht.

Und der MX-5 hat seinen Erfolg nicht nur weil er ausnahmslos günstig ist, sondern weil er für das Geld eben doch viel bietet und man ihn auch Sportlich bewegen kann, Serpentinen, kurvige Strecken, das ist die Domäne eines solchen Autos, da brauchs keine 300PS um Sportlich zu fahren.
Auserdem find ich das Handling von nem MX5 mit nem gescheiten Fahrwerk garnicht mal so übel, der kann durchaus spass machen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Es geht mir immernoch nicht um den Motor, sondern um das Handling. Aber das kann ich ja 1000 mal sagen.


 
Ein Z4 wiegt mit unter 1400kg auch nicht viel und bietet 265PS aus einem 3.0l R6 Sauger, da hält kein stinknormaler 4Zylinder mit. Wer einmal einen BMW R6 Sauger gefahren ist, weiß wovon ich rede. Im Fahrverhalten wird der Z4 einem MX-5 sicher überlegen sein, außer z.B. auf einer Kartbahn wo sowieso keiner fährt.
Außerdem sind die beiden Autos nicht vergleichbar, da ein Z4 andere Kunden anspricht als ein MX-5.


----------



## Goggles (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Merkst du noch was?
> Der Vergleich ging um andere bezahlbare Roadster bzw Cabrios. Ist doch klar, dass ein Wagen, der das 3 fache kostet, alles *etwas* besser kann.


 
MX5 Grundpreis 26.990€
Boxster Grundpreis 48.291€ 

wie errechnest du das 3 Fache? Dein "etwas" ist auch goldig.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer einmal einen BMW R6 Sauger gefahren ist, weiß wovon ich rede.


 BMW hat auch sehr gute R4 Sauger gebaut  Ich wär beim Pauschalisieren etwas vorsichtig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2012)

dekay55 schrieb:


> BMW hat auch sehr gute R4 Sauger gebaut  Ich wär beim Pauschalisieren etwas vorsichtig.


 
Wenn man von BMW spricht, denkt man aber eher an die R6- als an die R4 Motoren. Die bauen generell gute Motoren, wie auch der neue 3 Zylinder zeigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GE6SGcT_eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Also pralen tue ich damit bestimmt nicht, vllt ist das bei deinen Kollegen so.


 
Ließ dir deine Posting hier und im HWL doch mal durch, du hast den MX-5 doch selber als Fahrmaschine hingestellt ergo prolst du sehr wohl davon. Wenn auch vielleicht unbewusst... Mein Freundeskreis hat es nicht nötig zu prolen, dafür fahren sie zu geile Autos. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Dezember 2012)

Man das ist ja wieder schlimm hier. Jeder will nen Fachman sein und alles andere ist sche..... Ich finde es gut und freue mich für ihn über sein neuen gebrauchten MX-5. Da ich selbst nen NA gefahren hab mit dem 131ps Motor und einer leichten tieferlegung kann ich halbwegs nachvollziehen wie viel spass das Auto machen kann. Ein Z3 war zu meiner Zeit auch völlig uninteressant weil er mir nicht gefällt, zu teuer war in allem und mich ein paar mehr PS oder sonst was da nicht wirklich gejuckt haben. Das man mit anderen Autos mehr spass haben kann ist unbestritten aber muss man sich immer rechtfertigen warum sich für Auto a und gegen Auto b entschieden hat. Einen Nissan 100nx sag ich alles nach aber kein fahrspass. Einen TT brauch man schon mit quattto und mehr als 200ps damit da leben in die Bude kommt. Ein 200sx macht sicher spass ist aber leider nicht offen. Integra zu teuer und man muss wissen was man sich da kauft denn die meisten sind runtergeritten. Ein MR-2 ist wohl zu alt denke ich. So kann man immer weiter machen. Jetzt auch noch anzufangen von tracktools zu reden, also da steig ich dann aus. Der nächste fängt an und sagt, den kannst nicht gebrauchen weil der keine rally gewonnen hat. Sonst schöne Weihnachten allen.


----------



## Klutten (24. Dezember 2012)

Könnt ihr euch nicht mal zu Weihnachten lieb haben? Versucht es doch wenigstens mal. 

Ich spendiere euch auch ein *schnelles *Weihnachtslied dazu...

BMW The Fastest Christmas Song


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. Dezember 2012)

Goggles schrieb:


> MX5 Grundpreis 26.990€
> Boxster Grundpreis 48.291€
> 
> wie errechnest du das 3 Fache? Dein "etwas" ist auch goldig.


 
der Grundpreis fürn MX5.. ist doch nahezu vollausstattung..
schonmal ein deutsches Auto zum Grundpreis gesehen?

Die A-Klasse vom Fotoshooting hatte Ausstattung im Wert von ca. 13.000€ drin... und das war noch nicht alles.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein Z4 wiegt mit unter 1400kg auch nicht viel und bietet 265PS aus einem 3.0l R6 Sauger, da hält kein stinknormaler 4Zylinder mit. Wer einmal einen BMW R6 Sauger gefahren ist, weiß wovon ich rede. Im Fahrverhalten wird der Z4 einem MX-5 sicher überlegen sein, außer z.B. auf einer Kartbahn wo sowieso keiner fährt.
> Außerdem sind die beiden Autos nicht vergleichbar, da ein Z4 andere Kunden anspricht als ein MX-5.


 WIeder nur eine Behauptung, und ich bezweifle, dass du beide (in einem guten Zustand) gefahren bist.
Und nochmal: Mir geht es ums handling, nicht um die PS.


Goggles schrieb:


> MX5 Grundpreis 26.990€
> Boxster Grundpreis 48.291€
> 
> wie errechnest du das 3 Fache? Dein "etwas" ist auch goldig.


 Welcher Schlaue menscht brachte denn einen 458 Italia mit in den Vergleich? 



Aber um das Ganze hier nun endlich abzuschließen: Der MX5 ist *******, hat ein scheiß Handling, alle Autos machen alles besser und Riverna ist toll, weil er immer Koffer sagt.
Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ließ dir deine Posting hier und im HWL doch mal durch, du hast den MX-5 doch selber als Fahrmaschine hingestellt ergo prolst du sehr wohl davon. Wenn auch vielleicht unbewusst... Mein Freundeskreis hat es nicht nötig zu prolen, dafür fahren sie zu geile Autos. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


 Extra für alle anderen, damit sie sehen können, wie ich im HWL damit gepralt habe 
Alle meine Posts zum auto der reihe nach:

"Werde mal noch andere Bilder bei Zeiten machen, leider ist das Wetter hier zZ sehr schelcht  "

"ich fahr ihn erstmal, dann werden andere gekauft. Sind ja nicht teuer, habe den Wagen aber erst seit gestern Abend."

"So, das ist nun mein neuer  

Muss nur noch schön gewaschen werden und die Sonne scheinen, dann mach ich nochmal gescheite Bilder. 
Hoffe er gefällt.. "

"Naja, Downgrade in Sachen Leistung ganz bestimmt, vllt auch im Preis, jedoch nicht der Preisstabilität. 
Zudem ist der MX5, vom Xenon abgesehen, besser Ausgestattet als die Aklasse  					"

"Danke  
Äh, 5200€ inkl. neuwertiger Sommerreifen und Bremsen (Scheiben und Beläge) 
Die Vorbesitzerin hat vor einem jahr 7000€ dafür bezahlt  					"

"naja, das war eigendlich ein ordentlicher schnapper. hat vergleichsweise  wenig km (86000) und ist vom Baujahr her ganz gut (06/2003).
Dazu kommt, dass es ein Sondermodell ist. Vergleichbare Angebote fangen  normal so ab 6k an und gehn bis zu 10000€, das wäre mir dann aber auch  viel zu viel.

Der Vorgänger gefällt mir optisch nicht so gut, ist mir persönlich auch  ein bissel zu alt. Vom Fahrspaß her evtl noch ne nummer spaßiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

Greetz


----------



## dekay55 (24. Dezember 2012)

Lass dir den MX5 nicht Madig reden, erfreu dich an ihm und seinen vorzügen und gut ist. Vieles ist hier eh rein subjektiv Persönliche ansicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Der MX5 ist *******, hat ein scheiß Handling, alle Autos machen alles besser und Riverna ist toll, weil er immer Koffer sagt.
> Frohe Weihnachten


 
Der MX5 hat ein gutess Handling, nur leider "teuer" erkauft eben nicht durch Leichtbau, sondern durch "Kleinbau" und weglassen. Beides ist jetzt nicht so aufwändig  .
Und die unterirdischen Fahrleistungen nicht vegessen. Jeder Vertreter TDi ist auf öffentlichen Straßen ein unüberwindliches Hinderniss.
Hatte eben das zweifelhafte Vergnügen mit einem gelifteten C220cdi zu fahren, da ich den Müll nicht mit meinem Auto weg bringe , klingt grausig, lenkt sich grausig, geht aber für eine kleine Ölheizung garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Zoon (24. Dezember 2012)

Langsam dämmerts mir echt dass der Gt86 auch nicht besonders gut geht. Hockenheim 1.21.5 ... brachiale 4 Sekunden schneller als ein Swift Sport (selbiger: 1.6er Motor 125 PS erste Generation, Frontantrieb ... )

Aber glaube beim Suzuki waren auch 100% der Pferde anwesend


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Einen Nissan 100nx sag ich alles nach aber kein fahrspass.



Abgesehen davon habe ich einen 100NX überhaupt nicht zum Vergleich genommen, zweitens wirst du noch nie einen mit SR20VE Motor gefahren sein... vermutlich nicht mal einen normalen GTi. Aber steht auch gar nicht zur Diskussion ob der Koffer Fahrspaß bietet oder nicht, den von mir wird man wohl nie lesen das ich von der Fahrleistung schwärme. Dies bezieht sich auch gar nicht so sehr auf 8800GT sondern eher auf das übliche Klientel der MX5 Reihe.



8800 GT schrieb:


> Aber um das Ganze hier nun endlich abzuschließen: Der MX5 ist *******, hat ein scheiß Handling, alle Autos machen alles besser und Riverna ist toll, weil er immer Koffer sagt.
> Frohe Weihnachten



Tolle Argumentation...

Zu deinen Zitaten sage ich nicht viel, die Leute sollen sich deine Postings einfach durchlesen. Mit der Fahrleistung von deiner alten A-Klasse hast du dich auch kaum anders verhalten, darum wirst du doch heute noch damit aufgezogen von diversen Usern. Es ist doch auch nicht schlimm wenn man mit etwas angibt... jedoch sollte man es nicht vergleichen. Gerade im HWL wird der MX5 wie eine Fahrmaschine der Superklasse hingestellt. Und da gibt es durchaus den einen oder anderen der dies noch vehementer macht als du.



Zoon schrieb:


> Langsam dämmerts mir echt dass der Gt86 auch nicht besonders gut geht.


 
Als ich das vor knapp 2 Monaten hier gesagt habe, wurde ich noch runter geputzt und mir wurde die Neidkeule an den Kopf gehauen.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Dezember 2012)

Da hast du recht das ich einen 2liter im nx noch nie gefahren bin. Ist von Serienauto auch ganz weit weg um für mich ne rolle zu spielen wie sich so ein teil fährt. Auch einen normalen gti bin ich noch nie gefahren, aus dem einfachen Grund weil ich es nicht schön finde. Ein Auto kann noch so gut fahren wenn es mir optisch nicht gefällt fahr ich son Auto noch nicht mal probe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> WIeder nur eine Behauptung, und ich bezweifle, dass du beide (in einem guten Zustand) gefahren bist.


 

So einen würde ich gar nicht probefahren wollen, ich mag das Auto nämlich überhaupt nicht leiden, innen wie außen weil es irgendwie recht billig zusammengeschustert aussieht 
Deshalb sag ich ja, nicht zu verleichen mit einem Z4, SLK, TT, usw.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und da gibt es durchaus den einen oder anderen der dies noch vehementer macht als du.


die warscheinlichkeit, dass das manche wehementer machen als ich, ist groß, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So einen würde ich gar nicht probefahren wollen, ich mag das Auto nämlich überhaupt nicht leiden, innen wie außen weil es irgendwie recht billig zusammengeschustert aussieht
> Deshalb sag ich ja, nicht zu verleichen mit einem Z4, SLK, TT, usw.


Da haben wirs doch. Du bist noch keinen gefahren, urteilst abder über das Fahrzeug in übelster Form. so Leute sind mir am liebsten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2012)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Da haben wirs doch. Du bist noch keinen gefahren, urteilst abder über das Fahrzeug in übelster Form. so Leute sind mir am liebsten.


 
Ich kann mir das aber denken, da für mich das Gesamtpacket nicht passt. Wenn ein Auto gut ums Eck geht, ist es für mich noch kein gutes Auto, solange da nix nach vorne geht und man von jeder gut motorisierten Familienkutsche überholt wird. Und notfalls verzichte ich etwas auf die "super Kurvenlage" um nicht immer auf tristes Kunststoff zu blicken. Wenn dann schon komlett auf Fahrspass a la Caterham, Lotus u.A. und nicht so ein halbes Ding.

Edit: Nun sind wohl alle Standpunkte ausreichend diskutiert, schließen wir das Ganze.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2012)

1821984 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht das ich einen 2liter im nx noch nie gefahren bin. Ist von Serienauto auch ganz weit weg um für mich ne rolle zu spielen wie sich so ein teil fährt. Auch einen normalen gti bin ich noch nie gefahren, aus dem einfachen Grund weil ich es nicht schön finde. Ein Auto kann noch so gut fahren wenn es mir optisch nicht gefällt fahr ich son Auto noch nicht mal probe.


 
Dann besitzt du natürlich die Erfahrung diesem Auto in irgend einer Form irgend etwas nach zu sagen.  Um die Optik geht es schon mal gar nicht sondern um den Fahrspaß von einem MX5 NB, warum du den NX ins Spiel bringst bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.


----------



## BlindxDeath (25. Dezember 2012)

Müsst euch fett krassen BMW e36 328i Touring kaufen!!!
Ansaugbrücken Mod für 800€, M3 AGA, Gewinde, Streben und Stabi's drunter, anschließend leerräumen und BAM!

Soll doch jeder das fahren worauf der Bock hat und die Karre von wem anders madig reden geht ja mal garnicht.. außer es ist ein wirkliches Kackfass...
Der MX5 ist und bleibt und preisgünstiger Roadster.


----------



## Hübie (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin den MX-5 schon intensiv gefahren und finde dass der einfach nur Laune macht. Unkompliziert, ohne technischen Schnick-Schnack und gutem Durchzug. Vor allem wenn man den Preis berücksichtigt. Z4 und Co spielen in einer anderen Liga. Seit 5 Jahren nun fahre ich meinen Volvo und immer wenn ich mal so was wie BMW oder Audi fahre freue ich mich wieder auf meinen gemütlichen Elch.
Grundsätzlich muss ich mal echt sagen dass ich die negativsten Erfahrungen mit BMW-Fahrern machen musste. Drängeln (trotz dichtem Verkehrs), riskante Überholmanöver (trotz dichtem Verkehrs) und gestresste Blicke durch die Scheiben. Sind die Autos so ******* dass man so schnell von A nach B will oder wie? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
Ich bleib wohl bei Volvo. Zum Jahreswechsel steht die Entscheidung an ob ich unsere beiden verkaufe und durch einen V70 (Diesel, Automatik) ersetze oder nicht.  Ich will aber am liebsten meinen alten S60 behalten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2012)

Hübie schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss ich mal echt sagen dass ich die negativsten Erfahrungen mit BMW-Fahrern machen musste. Drängeln (trotz dichtem Verkehrs), riskante Überholmanöver (trotz dichtem Verkehrs) und gestresste Blicke durch die Scheiben. Sind die Autos so ******* dass man so schnell von A nach B will oder wie? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


 
Weil das halt mit die beliebtesten Firmenwagen geworden sind ( 1er, 3er, 5er ).
Ich hab bislang noch keine negative Erfahrungen mit BMW Fahrern gemacht ( vielleicht, weil ich selber einen fahre  )
Schlimmer finde ich da die Golf 3 Fraktion, die gerne mal sehr Riskant auf Landstraßen überholen, trotz Gegenverkehr bzw. nicht einsehbaren Kurven.... aber Hauptsache deren Auto ist LAUT


----------



## dekay55 (25. Dezember 2012)

Das kannst du auf beliebige Automarken ausweiten, ob VW, Opel, BMW, das hat eher was den Personen hinterm Steuer zu tun


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Bin selbst BMW Fahrer und meine absolute Lieblinge sind Golf 3, 4, Astra Coupe und Calibra .. Bis Mitternacht stehen die an der Tanke und nachts überholen sie dich an absolut gefährlichen Stellen oder kommen mit ihren falsch eingestellten 8k Xenon und blenden dich aufs Übelste .. 

Ich werfe mal hier gleiche eine Frage in die Runde.. wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem e61 ? Mich würde die Stabilität des Autos interessieren, falls hier einen Besitzer geben soll


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal hier gleiche eine Frage in die Runde.. wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem e61 ? Mich würde die Stabilität des Autos interessieren, falls hier einen Besitzer geben soll


 
Was meinst du mit Stabilität ? Wir hatten einen und waren sehr zufrieden 
Ich glaub' Klutten fährt einen E61 als 35d.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte zuerst einen e46, sehr gutes Auto, hat nie Probleme gemacht. Jetzt habe ich den E70, aber irgendwie rechtfertigt mein Nutzen nicht die Kosten.

Ich wollte also den e61 kaufen, weil der F10 ist zwar ne superschicke Limo, aber ich fürchte - der Kofferraum wird eventuell nicht reichen. Der F10 Kombi gefällt mir nicht, also dachte ich halt an den e61.

Mit Stabilität meine ich, ob das Auto irgendwelche sehr bekannte Schwachstellen hat z.B. Querlenker leidet oft, oder Stoßdämpfer oder irgendwas, wo ich vor dem Kauf schon mal als Ausgabequelle einplanen muss.

Du sagst, ihr hattet einen e61 ? Habt ihr jetzt den neuen F10 ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Mit Stabilität meine ich, ob das Auto irgendwelche sehr bekannte Schwachstellen hat z.B. Querlenker leidet oft, oder Stoßdämpfer oder irgendwas, wo ich vor dem Kauf schon mal als Ausgabequelle einplanen muss.
> 
> Du sagst, ihr hattet einen e61 ? Habt ihr jetzt den neuen F10 ?



 Unser hatte ein Problem mit der HA Aufhängung ( Heck fühlte sich schwammig an ). BMW meinte zu uns, dass das ein Einzelfall wäre und hat im ersten Anauf die komlette HA erneuert mit allem drum und dran. Es wurde daraufhin nicht besser und bei 2. Anlauf haben sie dann Teile aus dem M5 Fahrwerk verbaut, daraufhin war alles gut. gefahren haben wir ihn 2 Jahre und mit etwas über 130.000km abgegeben. Sonst hat er nie Probleme gemacht.
ja, wir haben nun den F11, der fühlt sich insgesamt noch besser an und wirkt in unseren Augen vonn Innen wesentlich moderner und hat das bessere Raumgefühl.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt überlege ich auch den F11 zu holen ... das Problem ist nur, ich kaufe das Auto, leasen möchte ich nicht. Da ist der F11 grad im Preis ein wenig zu hoch ? Oder wie ist das Auto insgesamt so?


----------



## ich558 (25. Dezember 2012)

Endlich hab ich Winteralus und nicht mal die hässlichen die im Konfiguration zum A1 zur Auswahl stehen


----------



## der_yappi (25. Dezember 2012)

Für den Winter habe ich mir damals extra dunkle Alus gekauft
http://www.sj-tuning.com/tuningshop..._images/felgen2011/rial/rial-milano-26166.jpg

Silber wird mMn viel zu schnell dreckig.
Da sind die dunklen, vor allem im Winter, pflegeleichter.

Deine sehen aber trotzdem schick aus


----------



## riedochs (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich konserviere meine Alus immer damit: Poorboy's Wheel Sealant (8oz) - Shinearama

Damit langt ein feuchter Lappen und die Felgen sind wieder sauber.


----------



## ich558 (25. Dezember 2012)

Dunkle Felgen gefallen mit normal auch besser aber da mein Auto komplett schwarz ist wirken hellere aber besser


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ... und bei 2. Anlauf haben sie dann Teile aus dem M5 Fahrwerk verbaut, daraufhin war alles gut.



Die von dir beschriebene Modifikation wird häufig beim Serienfahrwerk durchgeführt. Der obere Querlenker der Hinterachse ist härter gelagert und sorgt für mehr Fahrstabilität bei Kurvenfahrten oder auch hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Wenn bereits das M-Sportfahrwerk verbaut ist, macht sich das nicht mehr so bemerkbar, ist aber trotzdem beliebt, sofern man diese Strebe mal tauschen muss. Die dickeren Stabilisatoren beim M-Sportfahrwerk und auch direkt beim M5 bringen auch sehr viel Stabilität.



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich auch den F11 zu holen ... das Problem ist nur, ich kaufe das Auto, leasen möchte ich nicht. Da ist der F11 grad im Preis ein wenig zu hoch ? Oder wie ist das Auto insgesamt so?



Die Wahl E60/E61 oder F10/F11 ist nicht ganz einfach, in vielen Dingen eine Glaubens- oder Geschmacksfrage. Der E60/E61 ist etwas sportlicher ausgelegt als die F-Serie, wohingegen diese einen kleinen Vorteil auf langen Strecken hat. Da die Fahrwerke aber grundlegend über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind, muss man diese probefahren. Ausstattungsmerkmale und das Design sind in vielen Dingen nicht weit voneinander entfernt, sodass man beide Generationen durchaus gut miteinander vergleichen kann. Der Preis ist schlussendlich der Faktor, den es mit den eigenen Mitteln abzugleichen gilt.

Ich für meinen Teil brauche immer ein Auto, welches massig Ausstattung hat und daher preislich jeweils am oberen Ende des jeweiligen Angebots rangiert. Einen F11 hätte ich liebend gerne gekauft, aber der Preis war mir einfach zu hoch. Vielleicht ist mein persönlicher Vergleich (immer mit M-Paket, was ~3.000€ über die ersten 10 Jahre ausmacht) mit halbwegs vergleichbarer Ausstattung für dich hilfreich.

E61 535d -> Bj. 10/2009 -> 70.000 km -> ~38.000 €
F11 535d -> Bj. 03/2011 -> 25.000 km -> ~57.000 €

Signifikante mechanische Schwachstellen haben beide Baureihen erfreulich wenig. Wie jedes moderne Auto kämpft man mehr mit elektronischen Mängeln, die aber überall zu finden sind, egal ob VW Polo oder Mercedes S-Klasse.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Da haben wir wohl was gemeinsam - ich brauche auch immer ein Auto, dass die Vollausstattung drin hat und verzichte auf große Motoren 
Bin ja sowieso fast nur Stadtfahrer, da ist sogar eine 3 Liter Maschine, was für einen 5er normal ist, schon zu viel - großer Motor in einer Stadt wie Berlin ist eher Qual für das Auto und die Zeit diesen auszufahren, habe ich auch nicht wirklich. Da kann auch so ein 520-523i absolut ausreichen.  

Ansonsten bin ich auch Fan vom Sportpaket und alles drum rum. Werde dann wohl zum e61 greifen, weil irgendwie muss ich sagen kein Auto ist 50-60k € wert - für das 3/4fache von kann man sich auch ein Haus kaufen


----------



## ich558 (25. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man ehrlich ist sind deutsche Autos mit Serienaustattung ohne ohne Optikpakete sowieso ziemlich langweillig


----------



## Murdoch (25. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> großer Motor in einer Stadt wie Berlin ist eher Qual für das Auto und die Zeit diesen auszufahren, habe ich auch nicht wirklich. Da kann auch so ein 520-523i absolut ausreichen.


 
Das ist maximal eine ausrede wenn man nicht mehr ausgeben kann oder will. Dem Motor macht es genau das gleiche aus, egal ob er klein oder gross ist. 

Ein grosser Motor kann man viel entspannter fahren da viel Drehmoment. Die kleinen drehzahlorgeln alla 320i und ähnliche leiden ja an Drehmoment Armut.  
Ich kann nen 5 Liter v8 mit Automatik auch mit 10 Litern im schnitt fahren.


----------



## Hübie (25. Dezember 2012)

Oh ich hoffe es ging hervor dass ich nicht alle BMW-Fahrer als riskant einstufe, ich jedoch die gefährlichsten Situationen mit selbigen durchlebt habe. Diese Tankstellenbewacher-Fraktion gibts hier bei uns nicht, aber ich weiß genau was ihr meint  Das sind meist nur junge, unerfahrene Fahrer die jmd zum spielen suchen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2012)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Das ist maximal eine ausrede wenn man nicht mehr ausgeben kann oder will. Dem Motor macht es genau das gleiche aus, egal ob er klein oder gross ist.
> 
> Ein grosser Motor kann man viel entspannter fahren da viel Drehmoment. Die kleinen drehzahlorgeln alla 320i und ähnliche leiden ja an Drehmoment Armut.
> Ich kann nen 5 Liter v8 mit Automatik auch mit 10 Litern im schnitt fahren.



Beim F11 reicht der kleinste Diesel ( 184PS ) in Verbindung mit der 8-Gang Automatik auch gut aus. 8,3 Sekunden von 0-100 km/h mit an die 1.900KG ist schon nicht schlecht. Unser Verbraucht mit sportlicher Fahrweise und schnellen Autobahnetappen + im Sommer fast jedes WE ein Boot ziehen im Schnitt nur 6.2l


----------



## Zoon (25. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du den nur innerhalb Berlin bewegst reicht der 320d locker .. wobei als Stadtauto ein 5er ?  Klar Berlin groß aber ...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre gerade E70 mit 4.8 V8 und muss sagen, dass der Motor sich nicht gerade freut, wenn ich kurze Strecke unter 10 km fahre und dazu auch noch mit maximal 50 km/h. Deswegen will ich den V8 loswerden, weil ich dem Auto meine Stadtfahrten nicht antun will. Zudem mal macht es eigentlich kein Sinn einen großen Motor zu haben, wenn man sowieso nicht über 50 fahren kann/darf...

Deswegen sage ich auch immer, ich hol mir lieber Komplettpaket an Ausstattung und verzichte auf großen Motor 


der F11 reizt mich zwar als Limousine, aber als Kombi komme ich mit der Form irgendwie nicht klar. Die haben diese Art Kombi von Mercedes übernommen und ich konnte die Kombi´s von Mercedes nie leiden. Limo, Cabrio, Coupe, Jeep von Mercedes alles geil, aber Kombi geht gar nicht und BMW hat in Sachen Kombi sich in die selbe Richtung bewegt... irgendwie zu rund, zu flach 

Ein GLK mit kleinen Motor wäre eig auch optimal, weil ich den GLK nicht wirklich als Jeep wahrnehme, sondern eher als höher gelegtes Kombi.

Schwierig alles, wenn man etwas Neues sucht


----------



## winner961 (25. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerade E70 mit 4.8 V8 und muss sagen, dass der Motor sich nicht gerade freut, wenn ich kurze Strecke unter 10 km fahre und dazu auch noch mit maximal 50 km/h. Deswegen will ich den V8 loswerden, weil ich dem Auto meine Stadtfahrten nicht antun will. Zudem mal macht es eigentlich kein Sinn einen großen Motor zu haben, wenn man sowieso nicht über 50 fahren kann/darf...
> 
> Deswegen sage ich auch immer, ich hol mir lieber Komplettpaket an Ausstattung und verzichte auf großen Motor
> 
> ...



Wie wäre dann ein X1?


----------



## totovo (25. Dezember 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> Wie wäre dann ein X1?


 
Also, darin bin ich schon gefahren und ich finde das ist so ziemlich das hässlichste und schrecklichste Auto was es so gibt, in der Preisklasse


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Auch ne Möglichkeit, aber X1 bietet im Vergleich zum 5er deutlich weniger an Ausstattung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Auch ne Möglichkeit, aber X1 bietet im Vergleich zum 5er deutlich weniger an Ausstattung


 
Der neue 1er mit M-Packet ?
http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/BMW-1er-F20-M-Sportpaket-Saphirschwarz-08.jpg

bzw. mit PP, weiß aber nicht, ob es das schon zu bestellen gibt.
http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/BMW-1er-F20-Performance-Studie-IAA-2011-09.jpg


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Der 1er kommt nicht in Frage. N Freund von mir hat den ersten 1ers und alle 2 Wochen immer wieder in der Werkstatt .. hab kein gutes Gefühl bei der Modellreihe .. dann lieber 3er Kombi .. Platz muss sein. 3er Coupe sieht auch geil aus, aber nicht genügend Platz für meine Wünsche. 

Bin eher so ein Mensch, der morgens rausfährt und im Laufe des Tages alles erledigt, ohne immer wieder nach Hause zu fahren. Da muss alles in den Kofferraum passen + Rückbank für Mitfahrer immer frei sein. Komme wohl am Kombi nicht vorbei


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Der 1er kommt nicht in Frage. N Freund von mir hat den ersten 1ers und alle 2 Wochen immer wieder in der Werkstatt .. hab kein gutes Gefühl bei der Modellreihe .. dann lieber 3er Kombi .. Platz muss sein. 3er Coupe sieht auch geil aus, aber nicht genügend Platz für meine Wünsche.


 
Da sich 1er und 3er den Großteil der Technik teilen, wäre die technische Zuverlässigkeit kein stichhaltiges Argument pro 3er contra 1er. Das Design schon eher, wobei man da den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreibt....


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2012)

Letzte Woche hat der Koffer TÜV bekommen, natürlich ohne Mängel so wie es sich gehört. Der Prüfer meinte sogar das es einer wenn nicht sogar der beste NX war den er seit längerem gesehen hat. Diese Aussage bezog sich natürlich auf Rost und technischen Zustand, optisch ist da natürlich noch einiges zu machen. Als nächstes werden beide Karren erstmal lackiert und dann kann ich erstmal fahren ohne mir Gedanken machen zu müssen.  Aber hinten muss ich unbedingt endlich mal meine Spurplatten montieren, dass sieht mit den original Felgen ziemlich schrecklich aus. Lenkrad, Fahrwerk und der Minikat wurden ohne Probleme eingetragen... endlich keine 302Euro Steuern mehr.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, aber ich finde das Ding ultra hässlich ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde das Ding ultra hässlich ...


 
Ich mag's auch nicht leiden, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2012)

Das ist Geschmackssache, wenn er anderen nicht gefällt kann ich damit durch aus leben  Das ein NX nicht der Liebling der Massen ist, war mir schon bekannt.


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Besonders in verbindung mit dem wort koffer


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmackssache, wenn er anderen nicht gefällt kann ich damit durch aus leben


 
klar    ich hab jetzt deshalb auch nix gegen dich


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehm es auch niemandem übel wenn er einen NX nicht schön findet. Soll auch Leute geben die einen Multipla schön finden, von daher gibt es für jeden das passende. Es gibt auch Autos die mir optisch besser gefallen als ein NX, die sind dann aber aus verschiedenen Gründen für mich nicht interessant. 

PS: Koffer ist cool


----------



## Zephyr (26. Dezember 2012)

Es ist irgendwie mal was besonderes, ich find optisch hat es was für sich


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Dezember 2012)

ohja, der multipla war wirklich eine blüte des autodesigns ... 

genauso wie der chrysler pt cruiser und der nissan micra.   oder der nissan cube ...   alles wunderschöne rollende unfälle


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann die Leute schon verstehen, so ein NX ist (zumindestens im Serienzustand) auch in meinen Augen nicht besonders schön. Die GTi Modelle sind noch ganz ansehnlich durch ihr Bodykit... aber die 1.6er sind echt schon ziemlich hässlich. Dazu kommt noch das mein "Basalt-Grau" keine sehr schöne Farbe ist, in Rot oder Weiß gefallen mir die Kisten/Koffer  auch um einiges besser. Trotzdem muss ich schon sagen wenn der graue neben meinem roten steht merk ich wie viel schöner (in meinen Augen) der rote doch ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Dezember 2012)

stimmt, gerade im vergleich zwischen deinem post und deinem profilbild muss ich auch sagen, dass der rote mit bodykit fast wieder schön ist  

aber ist einfach nicht mein auto


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2012)

Kommt vor, ich kann dafür den kompletten VW und Opel Autos nichts abgewinnen. Hatte zwar schon ein paar Gölfe aber zufrieden war ich damit nie. So hat jeder seine Vorlieben  Gibt viele Autos die ich gut finde, die meisten sind Japaner vor BJ 2000  Desweiteren sind die Winterfelgen vom grauen auch nicht gerade eine Schönheit, sind halt die originalen GTi Alus und müssen fürn Winter reichen. Mit einigermassen gescheiten Alus sieht das ganze dann auch schon etwas anders aus. Die meisten stören sich aber am eigenwilligen Scheinwerfer Design.


----------



## Zoon (26. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich auch immer, ich hol mir lieber Komplettpaket an Ausstattung und verzichte auf großen Motor
> Schwierig alles, wenn man etwas Neues sucht



Wenns wirklich nur für Kurzstrecke ist solltest vielleicht nen Benziner mit einkalkulieren, weil so ein Diesel brauch ja doch ganz schön bis der warm ist. Bzw ne Standheizung sollte dann nicht fehlen.
Beim X1 habe ich so bedenken bei der Verarbeitungsqualität, der hat zwar (wohl deswegen) wieder ein kleines FL bekommen aber rein optisch innen wie außen sagt mir der X1 nicht zu, der GLK vom letzten Modelljahr sieht da schon schlüssiger aus.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Dezember 2012)

Benziner wird es so oder so - Berlin dreht ja richtig durch, was diese bescheuerte Plakete angeht, die kein Mensch braucht. 

Auf jeden Fall komme ich beim nem großen Auto in Berlin ohne Rückfahrtkamera nicht rum. Allein in der Gegen, wo ich wohne, sind Parklücken immer so groß, dass man gerade so reinpasst. Deswegen wird alles verbaut, was man nur verbauen kann 

X3 wäre auch eine Option, aber ich hätte lieber ein Auto, das optisch in die Länge geht und nicht die Höhe


----------



## XE85 (26. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Benziner wird es so oder so...



Da würde ich aber bedenken dass die BMW Sauger im Magerbetrieb (N53B30) gerne Probleme mit den Injektoren/Zündspulen haben, gerade wenn man Kurzstrecke fährt.



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall komme ich beim nem großen Auto in Berlin ohne  Rückfahrtkamera nicht rum.


 
Ich kenne die Einparkhilfe im E60/61 nicht, aber im F10/11 ist schon die serienmäßige sehr gut. Da ist es schon fast eine Kunst irgendwo anzufahren.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2012)

Zeichnung der neuen Corvett:2014 C7 Corvette leaked drawings Photo Gallery - Autoblog
Das sieht schonmal gut aus.

Und der neue Versuche aus Chnia:Qoros GQ3 Photo Gallery - Autoblog


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und der neue Versuche aus Chnia:Qoros GQ3 Photo Gallery - Autoblog


 
Rücklichter vom Golf 6, so wie es aussieht, von hinten bis zur A-Säule Passat Limosine und Front sieht nach Kia aus


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich sehe da 0,0 Golf 6, sondern eher E Klasse Mopf.
Nur der weiße Streifen kann an den Golf erinner.


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Vorne eindeutig Ford


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2012)

Also in Summe einfach nur ein "modern" aussehendes Auto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also in Summe einfach nur ein "modern" aussehendes Auto.


 
Ich will lieber nicht die technischen Eckdaten wissen


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2012)

Da ist ein 1A vergaser drinnen, und die trommeln hinten packen in kombimation mit den 135ern richtig fest zu


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Dezember 2012)

Aber die 6 Zylinder von BMW sind eigentlich sehr stabil und halten auch Kurzstrecken aus.. ?

Also, ich bin ja mehr der Stadtfahrer.. sagen wir so, die Strecken, die ich fahre, sind zwar kurz, aber die von der Dauer her kann es manchmal auch mit ner 30 minütigen Außerortsfahrt verglichen werden. Nur großer Motor ist halt sinnlos, weil ich überall eh max 50 fahren darf und im Schnitt eher mit 30-35 rolle, weil es nicht anders geht.


Der F11 ist irgendwie zu teuer ... 50k für ein Auto ? Mein Gefühl sagt mir, das ist zu viel ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Der F11 ist irgendwie zu teuer ... 50k für ein Auto ? Mein Gefühl sagt mir, das ist zu viel ^^


 
Sind heutzutage nicht alle Autos etwas überteuert? 
Und 50k für eine oberklasse Limousine sind doch mittlerweile "fast geschenkt", da musste ich bald das doppelte löhnen  .


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Dezember 2012)

Bald ? Was hast du dir denn gekauft  ? M6 ?


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2012)

Er meint damit seinen Audi


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Dezember 2012)

Achso und was hat er für n Audi ? Sorry, bin da nicht so auf dem aktuellen Stand, wer was fährt ^^


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich lese seine Beiträge in der Regel nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Dezember 2012)

Audi ist einfach überteuert, da muss man nicht drüber diskutieren. Die  Technik mag zwar i.O. sein, aber das P/L-Verhältniss ist einfach  schlecht... Da muss man nicht jammern, wenn man hinterher einsieht, dass  man im grunde genommen doch ein paar tausender nur für vier  plastikringe verbrannt hat 

Ist halt gut für leute, für die ein auto hauptsächlich teuer sein muss, um damit zeigen zu können dass der geldbeutel weit geöffnet ist (wobei bei einigen es ja eher der beutel der bank ist ),wems gefällt ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Dezember 2012)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Audi ist einfach überteuert, da muss man nicht drüber diskutieren. Die  Technik mag zwar i.O. sein, aber das P/L-Verhältniss ist einfach  schlecht... Da muss man nicht jammern, wenn man hinterher einsieht, dass  man im grunde genommen doch ein paar tausender nur für vier  plastikringe verbrannt hat
> 
> Ist halt gut für leute, für die ein auto hauptsächlich teuer sein muss, um damit zeigen zu können dass der geldbeutel weit geöffnet ist (wobei bei einigen es ja eher der beutel der bank ist ),wems gefällt ...


 
Vergleich den A7 mit dem CLS und dem 6er GrandCoupé, dann weißt du was echte Abzocke ist, dagegen sind die 87k für meinen geradezu ein Schnäppchen  .


----------



## 8800 GT (27. Dezember 2012)

Für 87k bekommst du auch nen sehr gut ausgestatteten CLS 350 CDi mit 265 ps.
Fast volle hütte: http://www.mercedes-benz.de/content/germany/mpc/mpc_germany_website/de/home_mpc/passengercars/home/new_cars/models/cls-class/_c218/configurator/configurator_c218.html?tp_ccci=/dsc_de/globalsessionid/DSC_de3E663F3E676B3562FF3D0801565C5700/dsc_locale/de_DE/appId/DSC_de/siteLocale/de_DE/P3501ViewBean.jam1%3bjsessionid=0000M5xrvoNUvHkv7CmDAchBBK7:16pcrf2vd#bill_tag


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich Mercedes fahren wollte, würde ich mir ein Taxi rufen  .
Bei identischer Konfig, insofern möglich, liegen rund 10k Differenz zwischen dem CLS und dem A7.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Dezember 2012)

Für 87k krieg ich auch einen gebrauchten Maybach ;D


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Für 87k krieg ich auch einen gebrauchten Maybach ;D


 
Oder einen gebrauchten Rolls Royce. Nur das der Vergleich immer hinkt.
Was mich persönlich mehr stört ist, dass ein S6 in meiner absoluten Wunschkombi nur einen Taui mehr gekostet hätte. Aber das spielt unter dem Strich aus zwei Gründen keine Rolle, da erstens der Kaufpreis in der Gesamtkalkulation nur einer von vielen Werten ist und zweitens ich den A7 nur deshalb genommen habe, da ich einen topp Preis bekommen habe.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2012)

Zu einem Maybach braucht man aber noch einen Fahrer. Den richtigen Luxus gibt es da schließlich nur hinten.

Ich glaube mit "zu viel" Geld könnte mich sowas begeistern:
http://www.mechatronik.de/de/engineering/new-tech-restauration.html
Nicht unbedingt als Benz, aber das gibt es ja auch mit diversen Jags als Grundlage.


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Aber die 6 Zylinder von BMW sind eigentlich sehr stabil und halten auch Kurzstrecken aus.. ?



Sind sie auch, nur eben dieser eine ist etwas launisch, sind aber eh nicht so verbreitet - nur im F10/11 523i trifft man ihn häufiger, der kommt ja so wie ich das sehe für dich eh nicht in Frage. Beim E60/61 sind es die 525 und 530i von 09/2007 bis 09/2010 wo dieser Motor verbaut wurde.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, da haste Recht - Maybach braucht einen Fahrer. Aber der A7 sieht gar nicht mal übel aus, für eine Limousine eigentlich ziemlich geil und lang, nur ich bin kein Audi-Fan 

Ich muss mal den F10 testen und gucken, ob der Kofferraum genug Platz bietet, der F11 gefällt mir nicht. Seit BMW auf Biturbo umgestiegen ist, werden ja sogar in 523-530 4 Zylinder verbaut. Von der Leistung zwar besser, aber der 6 Zylinder läuft immer noch ruhiger, als der Rest


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Seit BMW auf Biturbo umgestiegen ist, werden ja sogar in 523-530 4 Zylinder verbaut. Von der Leistung zwar besser, aber der 6 Zylinder läuft immer noch ruhiger, als der Rest


 
BiTurbos gibt es im F10/11 nur beim 525d, 535d, 550i und im M5.
Alles andere sind SingleTurbos.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, kann sein, dass du Recht - habe mich da jetzt nicht genau informiert, welches Modell mit Biturbo ausgestattet ist. Aber wenn Turbo stirbt, kostet nochmal extra in der Werkstatt


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Ja, kann sein, dass du Recht - habe mich da jetzt nicht genau informiert, welches Modell mit Biturbo ausgestattet ist.



520i - 2L R4 Turbo - 184PS
523i - 3L R6 Sauger im Magerbetrieb - 203PS
528i(bis 09/2011) - 3L R6 Sauger im Magerbetrieb - 258PS
528i(ab 09/2011) - 2L R4 Turbo - 245PS
530i - 3L R6 Sauger im Magerbetrieb - 272PS
535i - 3L R6 Turbo - 306PS
550i - 4,4L V8 Bi Turbo - 408PS

Das sind alle Benziner (ausser M5) beim F10/11


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Dezember 2012)

Dann muss ich wohl den 550i nehmen


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl den 550i nehmen


 
Wichtiger als die Frage welchen Motor man nimmt, ist meiner Meinung nach, welche Farbe man nimmt. Denn bei hellen Farben sieht man die "Narbe" quer über die Motorhaube. Die würde mich wirklich stören.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei BMW oder Mercedes - schwarz, weiß oder silber .. silber hatte ich schon, dann wohl schwarz oder weiß. Vielleicht auch matt-schwarz


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Bei BMW oder Mercedes - schwarz, weiß oder silber .. silber hatte ich schon, dann wohl schwarz oder weiß.


 
Schwarz ist OK. Aber bei weiß sieht er aus wie ein Zebra .


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Dezember 2012)

Weiß nicht... finde weiß ziemlich edel


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich bei manchen Fahrzeugen/ Karosserievarianten auch. 
Aber wie gesagt, beim "van Hooydonk-Design" mit Scarfaceoptik, ist es unschön wenn eben gut sichtbar eine Naht quer über den Wagen läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2012)

Optische Dinge soll sich jeder selbst ansehn und darüber für sich urteilen, alles andere ist fehl am Platz.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Optische Dinge soll sich jeder selbst ansehn und darüber für sich urteilen, alles andere ist fehl am Platz.


 
Jein, bei Spaltmassen das man komplette Finger reinstecken kann, hört der persönliche Geschmack auf und wir reden über unterirdische Verarbeitungsqualität. Ich persönlich würde mir das bei keinem Hersteller bieten lassen.


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2012)

Das da auf dem Bild ist auch garantiert nicht so wie das gehört. Hier ist entweder die Motorhaube nicht vollständig eingerastet oder es liegt etwas anderes im argen. Serie ist das sicher nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Finde ich bei manchen Fahrzeugen/ Karosserievarianten auch.
> Aber wie gesagt, beim "van Hooydonk-Design" mit Scarfaceoptik, ist es unschön wenn eben gut sichtbar eine Naht quer über den Wagen läuft.


 
Da ist aber die Motorhaube nicht korrekt geschlossen, das ist dir schon klar?

Bild-7 : Neuer F10 - Weiß - M-Paket : BMW 5er F07 (GT), F10 & F11 : #204041298

Sieht vollkommen i.O. aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das da auf dem Bild ist auch garantiert nicht so wie das gehört. Hier ist entweder die Motorhaube nicht vollständig eingerastet oder es liegt etwas anderes im argen. Serie ist das sicher nicht.


 
Google einfach nach weißen aktuellen BMWs, dann weißt du was ich meine. Ansonsten geh zum nächsten BMW Händler und schaue es dir live an. Wir haben uns alle Modelle angeschaut und das einzige was OK war, war der noch aktuelle X5, der ist vom Bangle und wird nun auch abgelöst durch die "schicke" Plastikfront.

Wems gefällt, soll es sich kaufen. Ich akzeptiere sowas nicht. Bei einigen Modellen bekommt man einen Finger in den Spalt, bei anderen fast den Fuß  .


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Google einfach nach weißen aktuellen BMWs...



Ja, hab ich - bei motortalk gibts unzählige bilder weißer F10/11 ( wie auch im Post über dir) - so sieht das bei keinem aus. Zudem hab ich einen F10 in der Garage stehen (ok keinen weißen). Wenn du willst mach ich dir Fotos aus allen gewünschten Blickwinkeln - so sieht das aus keinem aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich - bei motortalk gibts unzählige bilder weißer F10/11 ( wie auch im Post über dir) - so sieht das bei keinem aus.


 
Wenn ich in der Google-Bildersucher "F10 weiß" eingebe, dann habe ich auf der ersten Seite wenigsten 5 Fahrzeuge mit dem Scarface. Die AMS schrieb mal wortwörtlich dazu "Kaiserschnitt" . Und so siehts halt aus. ich sag ja nicht das es jeden stört mit der Unfallwagen Optik rum zu fahren. Nur das es MICH störern würde. Aber mit schwarz kann man das Gröbste kaschieren.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Dezember 2012)

Der F10 ist in schwarz edler ... finde ich - aber den Scarfacelook habe ich als Fahrer nach ca 5min durch die Innenstadt von Berlin


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich war gerade mal beim Auslesen wegen meines Problems mit dem Leistungsverlust. Ergebnis: Null gar nix im Fehlerspeicher  - obwohl es am Sonntag auch noch einmal auftrat (wieder auf der Autobahn). Allerdings ging wenige Sekunden nach Abziehen des Diagnosesteckers das ESP-Lämpchen an . Ich glaube ich fahre eine Zicke . 
Mir wurde vorgeschlagen, mir mal ein Interface auszuleihen und einen Beifahrer auf einer längeren (Autobahn-)Strecke mal zu beauftragen die Daten im Auge zu behalten... Werde ich wohl mal machen (müssen) .
Und damit es nicht langweilig wird, durfte ich gerade auch noch feststellen, dass der Vorbesitzer beim letzten Lampenwechsel den kompletten Lampenträger im rechten Scheinwerfer verbogen hat . Damit der Winkel halbwegs stimmte, hat er etwas Pappe zwischengestopft ... Mein Blick war bestimmt gut...


----------



## JC88 (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei Opel wurde auch nicht immer ein Fehler im Speicher gesetzt wenn der LMM rumgesponnen hat. Da half nur mit einem neuen Tauschen und schauen obs behoben war.

Bezüglich des Interfaces: Ich kann dir die App "Torque" empfehlen. Gibts für wenige Euro z.B. für Android und den Bluetooth Adapter für den Diagnosestecker gibts auch fürn schmalen Euro bei Amazon.
Musst da nur aufpassen das du kein Chinaplagiat kaufst, schaut genauso aus, kostet noch weniger und funktioniert nicht.


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> 520i - 2L R4 Turbo - 184PS
> 523i - 3L R6 Sauger im Magerbetrieb - 203PS
> 528i(bis 09/2011) - 3L R6 Sauger im Magerbetrieb - 258PS
> 528i(ab 09/2011) - 2L R4 Turbo - 245PS
> ...



Der neue 528i ist ja mal sinnlos 

@nfs: Das mit dem ESP ist schonmal gut. Der regelt die Leistung runter weil irgendein sensor "denkt" er müsse das esp aktivieren.
Einfach mal ESP deaktivieren und testen ob der Fehler noch auftritt. 

Frag mal nach dem Reset des ESP Systems, das kann man afaik neu proggen.


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der neue 528i ist ja mal sinnlos



Ja, da kommt halt auch hier leider das Downsizing durch - die 3L Sauger werden durch 2L Turbo ersetzt, der neue 528 hätte da eher die Bezeichnung 525i verdient. Mit der nächsten Generation wird wohl auch der letzte Sauger im 530i geschichte sein.


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, da kommt halt auch hier leider das Downsizing durch - die 3L Sauger werden durch 2L Turbo ersetzt, der neue 528 hätte da eher die Bezeichnung 525i verdient. Mit der nächsten Generation wird wohl auch der letzte Sauger im 530i geschichte sein.



Aber die guten altem R6 Sauger sind doch der inbegriff von Laufruigen und zuverlässigen Motoren...
Traurig!


----------



## kazzig (27. Dezember 2012)

Aktuell arbeitet Daimler als alleiniger Premiumhersteller ernsthaft am Magerbetrieb. BMW hat es ja mit dem 528i probiert, musste aber wegen Packagingmaßnahmen auf jeden Fall zum Lader greifen, weil sich kein Autobauer mehr ein Auto ohne Lader leisten kann. Stichwort: Downsizing wurde bereits genannt.


----------



## winner961 (27. Dezember 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Aktuell arbeitet Daimler als alleiniger Premiumhersteller ernsthaft am Magerbetrieb. BMW hat es ja mit dem 528i probiert, musste aber wegen Packagingmaßnahmen auf jeden Fall zum Lader greifen, weil sich kein Autobauer mehr ein Auto ohne Lader leisten kann. Stichwort: Downsizing wurde bereits genannt.



Deshalb werde ich mir kein neues Auto mehr kaufen kann man sich nach dem Führerschein eh nicht leisten 

Erst ein schönes altes Auto mit Hinterradantrieb und ein wenig PS


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Aktuell arbeitet Daimler als alleiniger Premiumhersteller ernsthaft am Magerbetrieb.


 
Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Mit dem Facelift der E-Klasse wird der E400 als aufgeladener Sechszylinder mit 333 PS eingeführt. Insofern gehe ich mal davon aus, dass MB wie die Mitbewerber auch, suxessive die alten V6 Sauger sterben lassen wird. Im A6/A7 bekommt man auch noch einen alten V6 Sauger, nur der hat auch keine lange Zukunft mehr vor sich  .


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich will lieber nicht die technischen Eckdaten wissen


 Wenn sie schlecht sein sollte, dann ist das schlecht: Magna Steyr, TRW, Continental, Bosch, Microsoft and Iconmobile.
Da sind einige gute Firmen mit beteiligt.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Nach dem ich quasi den Nachmittag unter der Motorhaube verbracht hab war es wohl Feuchtigkeit oder whatever in einer Steckverbindung. Mein Dad meint, dass das ein Drucksensor für die Benzinmenge sei (einen LMM hat der 1,4l 16V übrigens laut Werkstatt wirklich nicht - der Drucksensor scheint aber ne ähnliche Aufgabe zu übernehmen...), sitzt mit einem kurzen Schlauchstück an der Drosselklappe . Abgemacht, trockengelegt (triefte sozusagen ) und saubergemacht, Testfahrt -> läuft... Mal sehen wie es die Tage jetzt aussieht ob das Problem weg ist.


----------



## kazzig (27. Dezember 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Mit dem Facelift der E-Klasse wird der E400 als aufgeladener Sechszylinder mit 333 PS eingeführt. Insofern gehe ich mal davon aus, dass MB wie die Mitbewerber auch, suxessive die alten V6 Sauger sterben lassen wird. Im A6/A7 bekommt man auch noch einen alten V6 Sauger, nur der hat auch keine lange Zukunft mehr vor sich  .


 
Vielleicht habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt, aber natürlich arbeitet Daimler auch konsequent am Laderkonzept (ich arbeite in der Entwicklung, ist ja kein Geheimnis). Nur wollte ich sagen, dass es den Magerbetrieb in Kombination mit einem Lader gibt. Auch wenn der M276 als Sechszylinder-Sauger ein wundervoller Motor war / ist, fährt sich der neue R6-Turbo um _Längen_ besser als der aktuelle Sauger. Man hat beim 306 PS Motor schon ständig das Gefühl, dass dem Auto die Seele unter 4000 U/min fehlt


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Man hat beim 306 PS Motor schon ständig das Gefühl, dass dem Auto die Seele unter 4000 U/min fehlt


 
Sehr schön formuliert, sehe ich absolut genauso.


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es bei neueren VAG Fahrzeugen (Golf, A3, Seat Leon) keinen 2.0 TSI mehr? Die nötigen mich ja schon fast dazu wenn es kein Bettle oder Scirocco nächstes Jahr wird eine A Klasse zu kaufen.


----------



## XE85 (28. Dezember 2012)

Der S3 zB. hat einen 2,0TFSI - alle anderen haben schon <2L. Beim Golf ist aktuell alles auf 1,2 und 1,4L aufgebaut, beim Scirocco gibt den 2,0 TSI (noch), mit 210 oder 265PS


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2012)

...und los gehts. 605 Kilometer stehen heute an. Mainz > Schönau am Königssee im Berchtesgadener Land. Mal kucken, wie lange wir brauchen. Geschätzt drei Stunden!


----------



## der_yappi (28. Dezember 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gibt es bei neueren VAG Fahrzeugen (Golf, A3, Seat Leon) keinen 2.0 TSI mehr? Die nötigen mich ja schon fast dazu wenn es kein Bettle oder Scirocco nächstes Jahr wird eine A Klasse zu kaufen.


 Ich denke dass die Motoren später dazu kommen.
Die werden vermutlich erst mal die Volumenmotoren anbieten und dann auf die größeren erweitern.
2l TFSI ist ja eig. der GTI/R/S Motor
Und die sportlichen Modelle kommen ja bei VW oft später - zum Marktstart war ja der GTI nie direkt zu kriegen


----------



## kazzig (28. Dezember 2012)

Heute darf ich um 18 Uhr meinen S3 mit MTM Stage 2 abholen und dann geht es Richtung Konstanz *gespannt ist*


----------



## ich558 (28. Dezember 2012)

Da wollen wir aber schon Fotos sehen gelle


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Dezember 2012)

Fotos??  Da wollen wir Videos sehen   Behänge ihn bitte mit Kameras und dann gib ihm mal die Sporen


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2012)

Cool da habe ich schon wieder einen 100NX GTi gekauft zum Schlachten. Irgendwann habe ich alle ausgerottet und verdiene mir eine goldene Nase mit Ersatzteilen.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (29. Dezember 2012)

Der NX sieht von außen eigentlich cool aus, wenn man das Auto tunt .. aber von Innen ist mir alles zuuuuuu alt


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2012)

Najo der Koffer ist halt auch Anfang der 90er gebaut worden das sieht man sowohl aussen als auch innen. Wobei ich sagen muss Amis aus dem Zeitalter sehen da noch wesentlich schlimmer aus... oder der Dacia Sandero von einem Freund. Die Karre ist BJ 2010 und hat nicht mal elek. Aussenspiegel.


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2012)

Du und dein Koffer 

Wozu brauchst du eigentlich so viele zum ausschlachten? Mschst du so viel kaputt oder wie?


----------



## ich558 (29. Dezember 2012)

Endlich sind die Winteralus drauf


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2012)

Macht den Wagen auch nicht besser/hübscher


----------



## ich558 (29. Dezember 2012)

Gut das er nicht jedem gefallen soll


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du eigentlich so viele zum ausschlachten? Mschst du so viel kaputt oder wie?


 
Ich habe viele 100NX Fahrer im Bekanntenkreis da werden immer Teile gebraucht. Dann baut mein bester Freund aktuell einen NX auf (der rote von dem ich hier schon Bilder gepostet habe) braucht er auch öfters was. Ansonstens lege ich mir die Teile auf Lager und versorg das komplette NX-Forum mit Teilen. Man verdient sich zwar keine goldene Nase aber der eine oder andere Euro fällt dabei schon ab. 

Hab mittlerweile schon gut 1000 Teile eingelagert


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2012)

Mal etwas Offtopic:  Warum hängt bei Riverna eigentlich der Beitragszähler bei 3  fest?!


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2012)

Datenbankfail. Wenns ihn stört, dann sollte er sich an ZAM wenden  .


----------



## 1821984 (29. Dezember 2012)

Oder einfach weil in der Rumpelkammer keine Beiträge gezählt werden.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2012)

Habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie darauf geachtet wie viele Beiträge er hat(te). Dachte die 3 wären nun auf einmal da...


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2012)

Vermutlich, poste auch eigentlich nur hier. Bin auch nur wegen dem Thread hier angemeldet


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das erklärts natürlich,  die Rumpelkammer wird nicht mitgezählt ...

DU bist seit über einem Jahr nur dreimal außerhalb der RuKa gewesen?!


----------



## Low (29. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch 80% meiner Beiträge in den ersten 7 Monaten gemacht, dann kam nur Ruka Spam


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2012)

Richtig drei Postings habe ich mal ausserhalb der RuKa gemacht, die restlichen hier


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Ihr wolltet es nicht anders 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (30. Dezember 2012)

Nur 97 PS? 

Schöner Wagen


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet es nicht anders
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=612307"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=612308"/>



Sexy


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2012)

Sind das 21 Zöller?


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2012)

Sieht wirklich gut aus, welche Motorisierung hat er? Schade das die RS4 Felgen mittlerweile gefühlt jeder zweite VAG Wagen drauf hat.


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Sind 20er drauf. Die ET musste halt passen, weil ich auf keinen Fall bördeln lassen wollte. Hätte mich ca. weitere 1400-1800€ gekostet. Motorisierung ist aktuell laut Leistungsprüfstand 233,89 kW (318 PS). Den Seriensprint, damals gemessen im Jahr 2010 (6,1s), konnte ich mit meinen alten 18" auf 5,2s drücken. Aktuell liege ich mit den 20" irgendwo dazwischen


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2012)

Ach das ist ein S3? Dann passt die Optik wenigstens zur Leistung


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Go hardcore or go home lautet das Motto


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus, welche Motorisierung hat er? Schade das die RS4 Felgen mittlerweile gefühlt jeder zweite VAG Wagen drauf hat.


 
Die Felge hat nicht zwingend was mit dem RS4 zu tun, da es sie für mehr oder weniger alle Audi Modelle gibt, nennt sich "Aluminium-Schmiederäder Audi exclusive im 7-Doppelspeichen-Design".
Übrigens wurde die VAG 1992 aufgelöst, insofern hat das mit dem RS4 nichts zu tun, den gab es 1992 noch nicht.


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den S3 damals extrem günstig über das Forum gekauft und habe deshalb diese "kleinen" Umbauarbeiten angestoßen. Sonst wäre das sicher alles anders verlaufen oder zumindest hätte sich verspätet.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich find ihn wie gesagt sehr schön, bis auf die RS4 Style Felgen. Diese finde ich ansich auch schick vom Design, leider nur zu oft verbaut. Passen zu einem A3/S3 aber gut wie ich finde. Sind halt in der VAG Szene sehr beliebt wie es scheint. Bist schon der dritte A3/S3 Fahrer wo ich die Felgen gesehen habe und mit der VAG Szene habe ich ansich nichts zu tun wird also noch einige mehr geben.


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2012)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich find ihn wie gesagt sehr schön, bis auf die RS4 Style Felgen. Diese finde ich ansich auch schick vom Design, leider nur zu oft verbaut. Passen zu einem A3/S3 aber gut wie ich finde. Sind halt in der VAG Szene sehr beliebt wie es scheint. Bist schon der dritte A3/S3 Fahrer wo ich die Felgen gesehen habe und mit der VAG Szene habe ich ansich nichts zu tun wird also noch einige mehr geben.


 
Das stimmt diese Felgen sieht man oft aber mir gefallen sie auch trotzdem sehr gut, da sie schlicht aber dennoch sportlich und stylisch aussehen und nicht so prozermäßig.


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte einen möglichst dezenten Look und da kamen für mich eigentlich nur die Doppelspeichenfelgen in Frage. Zusätzlich muss ich sagen, dass ich für den Satz Felgen gerade mal 1500€ entlöhnen musste. Bis auf einen 2mm Minikratzer an der hinteren linken Felge waren sie wie "neu" und da hab ich einfach zugeschlagen!


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2012)

Aber jetzt ist das Teil bretthart oder? Wenn ich im Sommer am A1 die 18 Zöller dran habe und mit dem S Fahrwerk hauts mir jeden Gullideckel ins Kreuz


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Jup, aber ich bin noch (schon? whatever!) 26. Da muss man sowas mit einem trainierten Kreuz aushalten - zumindest nehme ich es so an xD


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich packe mal ein paar Autos aus der Daimler-Schatzkiste raus! Poser-Alarm inc. Ich habe euch gewarnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith sagt: Ich will wieder den Sommer...


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2012)

Alles deine?


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Neeeee! Teilweise Autos, die ich aus dem Fuhrpark mitgenommen habe oder Entwicklungsfahrzeuge


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Design vom SLK kann ich mich immer noch nicht anfreunden, der sieht mit zu wenig nach Roadster und irgendwie zusammengestaucht aus. Da sieht der neue Z4 in meinen Augen wesentlich dynamischer aus.


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit dem Design vom SLK kann ich mich immer noch nicht anfreunden, der sieht mit zu wenig nach Roadster und irgendwie zusammengestaucht aus. Da sieht der neue Z4 in meinen Augen wesentlich dynamischer aus.



Fast zustimm! Wobei ich anerkennen muss, dass der SLK von Generation zu Generation wirklich hübscher aussieht. Aber der Z4 ist ein Sahnestück, stimmt schon.


----------



## JC88 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds schade das die aktuellen Benz Modelle, egal ob CLS, SLS oder A-Klasse, alle das gleiche Gesicht haben.
Ich finde das sieht aus wie mein Lego-Baukasten von früher. Zumal es bei der A-Klasse und dem SLS einfach von den Proportionen überhaupt nicht passt. Die Front wirkt viel zu bullig, zu mächtig, zu groß für das Fahrzeug.


----------



## kazzig (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bekomme nächstes Wochenende die neue A-Klasse. Ich habe sie zwar schon sehr oft selber live gesehen (wo sie wirklich um Längen besser aussieht, natürlich dem Design-Paket entsprechend), aber ich muss sie einfach mal selber über mehrere Tage auf mich wirken lassen. Beim Heck bin ich zweigeteilt, bin mir nicht sicher. 

Mercedes geht aktuell halt konsequent den Weg Richtung "jüngerer" Kunden im Design und ich finde das richtig. Die Gesichter ähneln sich z.T., mag sein, aber man sollte nicht vergessen, dass 2013 die Modellpflege von der E-Klasse bevorsteht. Mein absolutes Highlight 2013 wird auf jeden Fall der CLA. Ich habe ihn vor 3 Monaten ungetarnt in der Halle gesehen und konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen, wie ein Daimler aussehen kann. Wir dürfen also gespannt sein


----------



## JC88 (30. Dezember 2012)

Was heißt hier "ähneln sich"...das ist astreine China-Kopier-Fabrik. Von einem Modell aufs nächste gepflanzt, höchstens die Scheinwerfer angepasst. Das ist es ja was mich stört. Kein Modell ist mehr individuell, zumindest nicht von vorne.


----------



## kazzig (31. Dezember 2012)

Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass solche Designfragen unter Anderem mit einem ausgewählten Kundenstamm durchgeführt werden. Was glaubst du, warum sich immer mehr Premiummarken von vorne so stark ähneln. Das ist bei Audi, BMW und co. nicht viel anders, wenn wir ehrlich sind.


----------



## JC88 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das ist mir bewusst. Allerdings finde ich das sich die Fronten je Modell bei Audi und BMW nicht so sehr ähneln wie bei Mercedes. Ich finds einfach nur schade, weil ich die aktuelle Front von den Mercedes Modellen auch chic finde, aber bei den "kleineren" Modellen einfach nicht wirklich schön gemacht worden ist. Für den Laien siehts einfach nach zu wenig Muße fürs Detail aus.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2012)

Also mehr gleich aussehen als bei Audi geht nur wenn alle die gleiche Front haben,
Den R8 mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2012)

Finde auch das Audi da am schlimmsten ist, bei Benz und BMW erkennt man wenigstens geringe Unterschiede.


----------



## kazzig (31. Dezember 2012)

Ausfahrt Mercedes SLS AMG am Schools Day

- das Video ist NICHT von mir. Ich bin nur gefahren!!!

Ausfahrt Schools Day am Mercedes Benz Museum (Untertürkheim, Stuttgart) mit dem SLS AMG Edition am 20.12.2012. Er war so süß!
(Es ist eine Lüge im Video enthalten! Wer ihn findet, bekommt nen Keks)


----------



## winner961 (31. Dezember 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ausfahrt Mercedes SLS AMG am Schools Day
> 
> - das Video ist NICHT von mir. Ich bin nur gefahren!!!
> 
> ...



Schönes Auto bin ich auch selber schon mitgefahren sowie auch im SLR und in allen aktuellen AMG Modellen.
Hatte er zufällig Schwarze Auspuffblenden ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Dezember 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ausfahrt Mercedes SLS AMG am Schools Day
> 
> - das Video ist NICHT von mir. Ich bin nur gefahren!!!
> 
> ...



Wirklich deiner ?


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ausfahrt Mercedes SLS AMG am Schools Day
> 
> - das Video ist NICHT von mir. Ich bin nur gefahren!!!
> 
> ...


 
Gibts zu es ist nicht wirklich deiner


----------



## kazzig (31. Dezember 2012)

Es ist NICHT meiner! Wie soll ich mir als Ingenieur mit 26 Jahren einen SLS leisten? Wär schon ziemlich hart 
Das war der normale SLS Coupe mit den Trapezblenden in Chromausführung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Dezember 2012)

warum muss nur jede Felge, die ich mit angucke ET35 sein, anstatt ET40/ET45 
Diese auch wieder, vom Preis her i.O. aber mit ET35 kann ich nix anfangen.
BMW OZ Ultraleggera silber 8J x 19 für 5er E60 mit 245/35 in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Bergisch Gladbach | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ein Felge mit einer sehr ähnlichen optik gibt es auch von BMW - da passen dann auch die Maße.

http://www.leebmann24.de/bmw-alufel...t-va-bmw-1er-e81-e82-e87-e88-36116781042.html


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2012)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> warum muss nur jede Felge, die ich mit angucke ET35 sein, anstatt ET40/ET45
> Diese auch wieder, vom Preis her i.O. aber mit ET35 kann ich nix anfangen.
> BMW OZ Ultraleggera silber 8J x 19 für 5er E60 mit 245/35 in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Bergisch Gladbach | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Irgendwie passt die gar nicht zum 5er oder auch zu deinem 1er


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Dezember 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ein Felge mit einer sehr ähnlichen optik gibt es auch von BMW - da passen dann auch die Maße.
> 
> BMW Alufelge Doppelspeiche Performance 269 7,5J x 18 ET 49 Bicolor (Ferricgrey / glanzgedreht) Vorderachse BMW 1er E81 E82 E87 E88 - leebmann24.de


 
Die sind aber recht schwer und ich bin auf der Suche nach einer leichten Felge. Die Ultraleggera wiegt in 8x19" unter 9KG und da kommt fast keine Felge hin. Die Performance 269 wiegt satte 13KG 



ich558 schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt die gar nicht zum 5er oder auch zu deinem 1er


 
Am 5er mag ich die auch nicht leiden, finde sie am 1er aber ganz passend und ich mag auch lieber feine Speichen.

http://saved.im/mty3ndm3ddhk/foto.jpg
http://pics.xiphwork.com/IMG_0089x700.jpg


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2013)

Thema SLS, dazu hab ich auch noch was:


Ooops


----------



## Papzt (1. Januar 2013)

Ihr Mods verdient ja ordentlich hier


----------



## kazzig (1. Januar 2013)

Die Spaltmaße am SLS waren schon immer ein Problem, aber sie wurden in den aktuellen Baureihen auf jeden Fall behoben - das weiß ich.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Januar 2013)

Ich kann mich auch täuschen aber bei einem Auto welches knapp über 200.000€ kostet sollten Spaltmaße kein Problem darstellen. Insbesondere weil davon nicht über 1000 Stück am Tag gebaut werden sondern vielleicht ne Hand voll wenn überhaupt.

Aber mit Spaltmaßen hat wohl jeder Hersteller so seine Probleme. Heckklappen, Motorhauben, Türen hängen, Scheinwerfer passen nicht, die Liste kann beliebig fortgeführt werden. Und das im Premiumsegment. Da macht das so mancher Japaner besser.


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2013)

Man sollte aber bedenken dass die Rohkarosserie nicht bei MB selbst gefertigt wird, sondern von Magna stammt.

Btw konnte ich bisweilen an jedem (!) SLS-Kotflügel, den ich näher betrachten konnte, Falzfehler oder Spaltmaßprobleme feststellen - die Qualität ist besser geworden, liegt aber gewiss noch unterhalb dem Niveau, welches ich bei einem solchen Fahrzeug erwarten würde.

Edit: noch ein Roadster aus 2011 (Q3). Da schauts schon bedeutend besser aus, hat aber dennoch Potential.


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2013)

So schlimm finde ich das mit den Spaßtmaßen nicht, sehen zwar beim silbernen SLS nicht perfekt aus. Ändert aber nichts daran das es ein richtig geiles Automobil ist


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2013)

Wie man es nimmt, aber Spaltmaße sind nunmal ein "Aushängeschild" für die Qualität des Karosseriebaus. Nicht umsonst wird am Meisterbock unglaublicher Aufwand betrieben und teilweise wegen Zehnteln irrsinnig viel Zeit verbraten.


----------



## kazzig (2. Januar 2013)

Der einzige Autobauer, der die Spaltmaße, Dichtungen etc. richtig hinbekommen hat und hinbekommt ist meiner Meinung nach Porsche. Ich war über ein Jahr in Zuffenhausen in der Produktion und habe mich fast ständig mit diesen Themen beschäftigt. Man kann sagen, was man will, aber die Zeit hat mir allgemeine Autobesichtigungen deutlich kaputt gemacht. Wenn ich mir ein neues Auto / Modell anschaue, erwische ich mich jedes Mal, wie ich gleich von Anfang an auf Spaltmaße und den Sitz der Dichtungen achte.

Ich kann mir nie ein neues Auto unter diesen Voraussetzungen kaufen :C


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2013)

Porsche ist auch einfach eine Perle der Qualitätsarbeit,  da kommt ziemlich wenig ran.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Porsche ist auch einfach eine Perle der Qualitätsarbeit,  da kommt ziemlich wenig ran.


 Ja, zum beispiel die knarzenden innentürgriffe bei fast jedem Modell


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die sind aber recht schwer...



Das stimmt, die BMW Felgen sind leider alle ziemlich schwer. Unter 13, 14 Kilo bekommt man keine 18ner.

mfg


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

Für Nichtrennstreckenbesucher ist es aber vollkommen unerheblich, ob die Dinger nun 9 oder 13 Kilo wiegen. Wobei die Ultraleggera schon ganz gut aussehen. Besonders in Schwarz oder Mattiert.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Januar 2013)

Ich find die Ultraleggras zu"fein" bzw. zu filigran
Bei großen Größen sieht man ja kaum Felge sondern eher hindurch.
Wenn die dann noch auf nem "kleinen" Auto (was Motorisierung und Bremsen angeht) passts mMn auch nicht gut.
Riieeeeessen Felge und ein kleines, verloren wirkendes Bremslein an ner eingegangenen Bremsscheibe - passt einfach nicht.
Siehe hier:
http://www.senner-tuning.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Audi_A1_OZ_Senner_Tuning_01.jpg

Jetzt bei nem passenden Auto mit großer Bremsanlage, vlt auch ner Carbon Bremse oder so was in der Richtung ists was anderes...
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.sport-wheels.de/bilder/dsc00739_1212070311.jpg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für Nichtrennstreckenbesucher ist es aber vollkommen unerheblich, ob die Dinger nun 9 oder 13 Kilo wiegen.



Wenn ich mit den Rädern aber noch schwerer werde, merkt man das beim Durchzug und Komfort doch deutlich ob man 9 KG oder 13KG pro Felge hat.
Hochgerechnet auf die gefederte Masse wäre das: (4KG x 4 Felgen) x 7 = 112 KG
Das merkt man dann schon.

und auf die NoS soll er im Sommer auch mal


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

Wieviel PS hast du denn?


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für Nichtrennstreckenbesucher ist es aber  vollkommen unerheblich, ob die Dinger nun 9 oder 13 Kilo wiegen.



Nicht unbedingt, Felgen sind Rotationsmasse, da gilt faktor 4. 4 Kilo schwerere Felgen ist wie wenn man ständig einen Erwachsenen im Auto hat obwohl man allein fährt.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

Ist mir schon klar. Im normalen Straßenverkehr ists aber vollkommen unrelevant, ob ich 0,5 Sekunden mehr auf 100 brauche. Zumindest, wenn man nicht rassant und grenzwertig überholt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieviel PS hast du denn?


 
143PS; 300NM

bzw. viellicht ab Sommer ca 180PS und ca 400NM.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

Naja gut, da könnten leichte Felgen von Vorteil sein.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Januar 2013)

Weniger ungefederte Masse ( also leichtere Felgen z.b ) bringen weitaus mehr als nur bessere beschleunigung, Wie XE schon sagte gilt Faktor 4 für ein Kilo, Also ein Kilo ungefederte Masse wirkt sich aus wie 4kg gefederte Masse. Und ganz unbedeutend ist es nicht, immerhin bei 4KG pro Felge sind das gesammt 64kg, und das wirkt sich auch auf den Spritverbrauch aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Januar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ... und das wirkt sich auch auf den Spritverbrauch aus.


 
eben nicht! 

Dieses Masseäquivalent gilt im Übrigen nur bei dynamischen Vorgängen. Der Faktor 4 ist auch nur ein sehr grober Anhaltswert. Das hängt in echt sehr stark vom Fahrzeug und dessen dynamischen Fähigkeiten ab - und davon ob man die überhaupt nutzt bzw. nutzen kann (Verkehrsituation, Fahrkönnen...).


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn man sich den Mehrpreis für ultraleichte Felgen betrachtet, wäre Spritsparen auch kein Argument.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Januar 2013)

Und im halben Jahr baut man sich ne Anhängerkupplung ran und alles war umsonst

Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem ist aber mein Auto fährt jetzt nicht unbedingt schlechter nur weil ich jemanden transportiere der 100kg wiegt. Wenns mir darauf ankommt dann ist ein 1er doch so oder so nicht das richtige Spielzeug, geschweige mit dem Motor. Da würde mich das angesprochene Felgengröße/Bremsengröße Problem viel mehr interessieren, weil das sieht echt affig aus wenn man da ne 18 oder 19er Felge hat und die Bremsscheibe nicht größer als 280mm ist.

Ich finde das bei meinem schon grenzwertig mit der 17er und 312mm Scheibe. Aber man hat sich da mitleerweile auch schon dran gewöhnt das jeder Hausfrauengolf heute ne 330mm Bremsscheibe vorne drin hat.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch überlegen mir neue Felgen zu holen, meine aktuellen 17" Felgen sind mir einfach zu schwer. Mag sein das es keinen riesen Unterschied macht, aber wieso unnötig mehr Gewicht mit sich schleppen? Bei 300PS + kann das einem egal sein die meisten hier sind aber in einem Bereich wo weniger doch mehr ist  Ich gehöre natürlich ebenfalls zu diesen Leuten.


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2013)

kann sich hier jemand das Phänomen erklären, dass unser Passat im Winter WENIGER verbraucht als im Sommer? Bisher dachte ich immer, dass wäre umgekehrt...
Oder kann es sein, dass der Motor jetzt erst richtig eingefahren ist?? Das tritt so seit ca. 2-3 Monaten auf, seitdem es merklich kälter ist. Zufall??

Ich schaffe jetzt bei ziemlich zügiger Autobahnfahrt ca. 5,6 Kg statt 6,1 Kg auf 100km mein Vater bei richtgeschwindigkeit und viel Landstraße 4,0-4,3 Kg statt 5kg auf 100 Km!!
(Ich weiß das so genau, weil bei uns jeder den Sprit selbst zahlt und wir genau dokumentieren wer was gefahren ist, und neulich haben wir dann mal die Zahlen aus den vergangenen Monaten verglichen!)

Achso es ist immer noch unser Passat 1,4 TSI ecofuel, mit 150PS. er hatte neulich ca. 40k km runter...


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2013)

Also bei 40k ist er schon 20 mal eingefahren


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2013)

Übrigens, ich bin vom Neujahrsurlaub gestern von Salzburg rübergekommen. In Berchtesgaden war der Liter Super bei ca. 1.60 €. Da tränen dir die Augen! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

WTF ist Racing Diesel?


----------



## Papzt (3. Januar 2013)

Ich schätze das gleiche wie Shells V-Power rotz. Hier haben wir 1, 52 atm


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2013)

Aral Ultimate 102 für 1.63Euro... da muss ich glaub ich doch glatt mal meinen roten NX tanken fahren


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aral Ultimate 102 für 1.63Euro... da muss ich glaub ich doch glatt mal das Sommerauto tanken fahren



Welches der beiden Mühlen auf deinem Bild ist es denn?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> WTF ist Racing Diesel?


 
Das ist für Konsumopfer, die glauben Werbung wär zur Information da  .


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Welches der beiden Mühlen auf deinem Bild ist es denn?


 
Der Fahrrad hinterm Garagentor


----------



## Jan565 (3. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aral Ultimate 102 für 1.63Euro... da muss ich glaub ich doch glatt mal meinen roten NX tanken fahren


 
Dir schon klar das dir das Zeug rein gar nichts bringt? Ein normaler Motor kann nur maximal 95 Oktan verarbeiten. Für Ultimate Müll musst du die Zündung so extrem früh schalten das du schon wieder nichts von der "Mehrleistung" merkst und der verbrauch wird auch nicht gerade weniger.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2013)

@jan565: Diverse Test widersprechen dir da, zumindest messbar bringt die höhere Oktanzahl angeblich schon mehr Leistung.

Ich würde dir aber zustimmen, dass es im Normalfall ziemlich unnötige Geldverschwendung ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und im halben Jahr baut man sich ne Anhängerkupplung ran und alles war umsonst


 
Die AHK gehört aber zur gefederten, nicht ungefederten Masse.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich  weiß nicht wo das Problem ist aber mein Auto fährt jetzt nicht  unbedingt schlechter nur weil ich jemanden transportiere der 100kg  wiegt.



Bei meinem Auto merke ich das schon.



1821984 schrieb:


> weil das sieht echt affig aus wenn man da ne 18 oder 19er Felge hat und  die Bremsscheibe nicht größer als 280mm ist.



Zum Glück sind die Bremsscheiben 292mm und 300mm 

Die Felgen sollten schon 18 bzw. 19" sein, da meine 16" mit 205/55 (RFT ) für mich eine viel zu hohe Reifenflanke haben.


----------



## dekay55 (3. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Dir schon klar das dir das Zeug rein gar nichts bringt? Ein normaler Motor kann nur maximal 95 Oktan verarbeiten. Für Ultimate Müll musst du die Zündung so extrem früh schalten das du schon wieder nichts von der "Mehrleistung" merkst und der verbrauch wird auch nicht gerade weniger.


 
Das gilt aber auch nur für Europäische Motoren, Riverna hat aber nen Japanischen Motor drinne, der wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab auch das Japanische Mapping hat, und die haben da drüben 100Oktan. Von daher ist es für ihn schon sinnvoll das Ultimate zeug zu Tanken


----------



## Zoon (3. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Dir schon klar das dir das Zeug rein gar nichts bringt? Ein normaler Motor kann nur maximal 95 Oktan verarbeiten. Für Ultimate Müll musst du die Zündung so extrem früh schalten das du schon wieder nichts von der "Mehrleistung" merkst und der verbrauch wird auch nicht gerade weniger.


 
Ob nun representativ oder nicht, bei "Fifth Gear" hatten die nen Golf 6 GTI Edition 35 mal mit der billigsteren Plörre betankt bis hin zu ultimate

billigst: 232 PS
ultimate102: 246 PS


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ob nun representativ oder nicht, bei "Fifth Gear" hatten die nen Golf 6 GTI Edition 35 mal mit der billigsteren Plörre betankt bis hin zu ultimate
> 
> billigst: 232 PS
> ultimate102: 246 PS



Das selbe bei einem WRX STi. Soweit ich noch weiß, war da der Unterschied ca. 20PS und mehr Drehmoment.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2013)

Ist doch ordentlich!


----------



## 8800 GT (3. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> bzw. 19" sein,


 Dann kommt der 1er aber nicht mehr wirklich vom Fleck.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Januar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ob nun representativ oder nicht, bei "Fifth Gear" hatten die nen Golf 6 GTI Edition 35 mal mit der billigsteren Plörre betankt bis hin zu ultimate
> 
> billigst: 232 PS
> ultimate102: 246 PS


 
Das ist ja klar. Interessanter ist doch der Unterschied zwischen Super und ultimate. Da sollte sich nicht so viel tun. Abgesehen davon sind 14PS also sprich nicht mal 6% am Rande dessen was man überhaupt merkt und von daher vor allem am Stammtisch interessant. In Realität (Straßenverkehr) eher nicht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das selbe bei einem WRX STi. Soweit ich noch weiß, war da der Unterschied ca. 20PS und mehr Drehmoment.


 
Ja klar steigt das Drehmoment, wenn es Mehrleistung gibt - wo soll die sonst herkommen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Dann kommt der 1er aber nicht mehr wirklich vom Fleck.


 
Erkläre mir das mal 

Solange sich der Abrollumfang nicht verändert und die Reifenbreite nur leicht wächst ( von 205 auf 225 ) wir die 19" Felge keinen Nachteil bringen, eher einen Vorteil, da sie leichter als meine 16" Felge ist 

-----

Edit:

Noch über ein paar Bilder vom neuen A3 gestolpert. ich finde, der sieht fast aus wie ein A6 Avant in kurz 

http://fotos.autozeitung.de/750x562...leichstest-2012-Audi-A3-Sportback-2-0-TDI.jpg
http://fotos.autozeitung.de/750x562...leichstest-2012-Audi-A3-Sportback-2-0-TDI.jpg


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ...Abgesehen davon sind 14PS also sprich nicht mal 6% am Rande dessen was man überhaupt merkt...



Du willst also sagen das man 14Ps mehrleistung nicht merkt?
Interessant das dann trotzdem so viele leute ihren koffer (  ) chippen...


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2013)

14 PS entsprechen ungefähr der eingebildeten Scheinleistung eines Sportluftfilters, Zündkerzen mit mehreren Elektroden und einem anderen Endschalldämpfer. Damit konntest du Anfang der 90er bei MC Donalds auftrumpfen, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen das man 14Ps mehrleistung nicht merkt?
> Interessant das dann trotzdem so viele leute ihren koffer (  ) chippen...


 
Ja das will ich sagen. Das Leute für so ne minimale Mehrleistung Geld in die Hand nehmen ist ja nicht mein Problem. Ausser einer leicht höheren (und im Straßenverkehr normalerweise völlig unrelevanten) Höchstgeschwindigkeit wird da nicht viel bei rauskommen. Die Beschleunigungswerte werden im niedrigen Zehntelbereich besser - das merkt kein Schwein!

Aber natürlich wird jeder, der entsprechend Geld bezahlt hat seinen Kumpels vorschwärmen wieviel besser die Karre jetzt zieht... Niemand gibt gerne zu, dass das Geld nutzlos ausgegeben ist und am Stammtisch kann man damit halt auch punkten...


----------



## ich558 (3. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> 14 PS entsprechen ungefähr der eingebildeten Scheinleistung eines Sportluftfilters, Zündkerzen mit mehreren Elektroden und einem anderen Endschalldämpfer. Damit konntest du Anfang der 90er bei MC Donalds auftrumpfen, mehr aber auch nicht.



Naja ob jetzt ein Kleinwagen statt 100 plötzlich 114 PS hat merkt man wohl schon etwas.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Naja ob jetzt ein Kleinwagen statt 100 plötzlich 114 PS hat merkt man wohl schon etwas.


 
Wir reden von einem Leistungszuwachs von nicht mal 6% im angegebenen Beispiel. Damit hat der Kleinwagen dann eben knapp 106PS, das ist nicht viel Unterschied!


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Ding leicht ist wird man es schon eher mehr merken.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Januar 2013)

Ne, wir reden ja von Prozenten. Das macht das Ganze mal unabhängig vom Gewicht oder der Basisleistung


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Dir schon klar das dir das Zeug rein gar nichts bringt? Ein normaler Motor kann nur maximal 95 Oktan verarbeiten. Für Ultimate Müll musst du die Zündung so extrem früh schalten das du schon wieder nichts von der "Mehrleistung" merkst und der verbrauch wird auch nicht gerade weniger.


 
Abgesehen davon das diese Aussage schlicht falsch ist, schreibt der Hersteller bei mir eigentlich sogar 106 Oktan Sprit vor... somit ist das 102 vom Ultimate das Minimum was ich tanke. Selbst mit Super Plus läuft der Koffer teilweise nicht wirklich ideal und fängt das klopfen an. Im Alltagsauto habe ich zwischen Super, Super Plus und Ultimate 102 mal "Testläufe" gemacht, da merkt man keinerlei Unterschied obwohl die Zündung schon um 4° vorgestellt ist.

Da bekomme ich heute eine PN bei Youtube:
"Habe dich gerade durch zufall bei youtube entdeckt, also nach 100NX gesucht, *weil ich gestern einen sehr schnellen auf der Bahn hinter und mal vor mir hatte!"*

Geiler Zufall das war nämlich tatsächlich ich gestern  Hab mich schon gewundert wieso der kleine Citroen nicht kleiner im Spiegel wurde als ich Gas gegeben habe... 140PS auf 1000 Kilo, dass ist schon eine Kampfansage.


----------



## kazzig (4. Januar 2013)

Gestern kam bei mir noch eine Downpipe von SLS Tuning 3" mit 200cspi ohne Vorkat rein. Ergebnis: 12 PS mehr Leistung auf 330 Turbo-PS.
Der Sound ist deutlich kerniger geworden und er faucht in den oberen Drehzahlbereichen beim Gangwechsel. Gefällt mir persönlich viel besser so, da der S3 in Serie eher wie ne Pussy klingt :X


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geiler Zufall das war nämlich tatsächlich ich gestern  Hab mich schon gewundert wieso der kleine Citroen nicht kleiner im Spiegel wurde als ich Gas gegeben habe... 140PS auf 1000 Kilo, dass ist schon eine Kampfansage.


 
Mächtig böse! 

So, ich muss heute ins Geschäft. Ich bekomme hinten neue Bremsbeläge. Eigentlich unnötig, da ich vor ca. 2 Wochen vorne die Bremsbeläge gewechselt bekommen hab. Was solls.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geiler Zufall das war nämlich tatsächlich ich gestern  Hab mich schon gewundert wieso der kleine Citroen nicht kleiner im Spiegel wurde als ich Gas gegeben habe... 140PS auf 1000 Kilo, dass ist schon eine Kampfansage.



Aber 146ps im MX-5 der dann nicht mal 1000kg wiegt sind dann fast das langweiligste was du je gefahren bist. Ja ne ist klar.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber 146ps im MX-5 der dann nicht mal 1000kg wiegt sind dann fast das langweiligste was du je gefahren bist. Ja ne ist klar.


 
Die 146 PS sind ebenso von theretischer Natur wie das Leergewicht ohne Fahrer. Oder fährt der Wagen unbemannt und nur am Leistungszenit?


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2013)

tut es der Citroen? Mir geht es gerade um die verschiedenen Aussagen von ihm und nicht um irgendwelche Fabelwerte von irgendwelchen Autos.

Wenn man nämlich nach deiner Meinung sich für ein Sauger entscheiden müsste, dann entweder gar keinen oder einen oberhalb von 5Liter Hubraum. Davon ab würde ich mir persönlich auch keinen Sauger mehr holen aber das ist grad nicht der Punkt den ich meine.

Aber bei welchem Auto kommt schon Spass auf wenn man mit 2000U/min dahin stolpert? Grundprinzip im Mazda ist nunmal Drehzahl. Und ob mans nun glauben mag oder nicht, es soll Autos geben da passt ein schreiender Motor irgendwie mehr zum Karakter als einfach nur Schub mit soner Luftpumpe die kein Sound bringt.

Nen Lambomotor ist auch nen Drehzahlmotor aber da ist es warscheinlich egal bei dem Hubraum oder? Aber nen Turbomotor passt auch nicht so richtig dazu finde ich.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Januar 2013)

Einer der gründe warum ich meinen ersten E30 mit 2 Liter 6 Zylinder geliebt hab, Leistung untenraus zu kotzen, aber ab 3500 bis sauber in den begrenzer bei 6750 einfach drehzahlgeil ohne ende, und der Sound *saber* das hatte mich dann schon irgendwie gestört am E30 mit 3.5Liter 6 Zylinder der war nicht so drehzahlgeil auch wenn der 90PS mehr hatte.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Aber 146ps im MX-5 der dann nicht mal 1000kg wiegt sind dann fast das langweiligste was du je gefahren bist. Ja ne ist klar.



Ich weiß nicht in welcher Welt du lebst, im meiner wiegt der NB mehr als "nicht mal 1000kg"... ausserdem sagte ich nicht der MX-5 ist langsam, ich sagte er ist vom Fahrverhalten genau so langweilig wie jedes andere Auto auch. Leg mir nicht irgendwelche Aussagen in den Mund, ob der Saxo interessanter zu fahren ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Schneller ist er definitiv und darum ging es in meiner Aussage und um nichts anderes.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2013)

Wo habe ich ein Wort von langsam geschrieben? Naja egal. Auch habe ich dir keine Worte in den Mund gelegt sondern einfach das geschrieben was du behauptet hast und dann deine Meinung einfach mal etwas in den Kakao gezogen wenn ein anderes Auto mit weniger Leistung aufnmal ne richtige kampfansage sein soll. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Mosed (4. Januar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ein normaler Motor kann nur maximal 95 Oktan verarbeiten.


 
Definiere normal? Meinst du den durchschnittlichen europäischen Motor? Ja, dann stimmt das wohl. Es gibt aber auch in Europa Motoren, die auf Super Plus ausgelegt sind - 98 Oktan (mein Auto hat z.B. so einen Motor; bei Porsche dürftest du auch einige finden).
In Japan gibts wohl Motoren, die auf über 100 Oktan ausgelegt sind. Aber auf dem Markt kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die 146 PS sind ebenso von theretischer Natur wie das Leergewicht ohne Fahrer. Oder fährt der Wagen unbemannt und nur am Leistungszenit?



Ein bisschen Klug scheißen  : Es gibt kein Leergewicht ohne Fahrer. Im Leergewicht ist der Fahrer mit 75 kg berücksichtigt. Was für viele Männer aber wohl nicht ausreicht.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Januar 2013)

Dafür ist meist der Tank zu 90% mit einberechnet, was heut wohl auch kaum mehr Stimmt bei den Spritpreisen  Von daher gleicht sich das zu geringe gewicht vom Fahrer wieder aus


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Januar 2013)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Klug scheißen  : Es gibt kein Leergewicht ohne Fahrer. Im Leergewicht ist der Fahrer mit 75 kg berücksichtigt. Was für viele Männer aber wohl nicht ausreicht.


 Ist dass dann das, was im Fahrzeugschein steht?


----------



## dekay55 (4. Januar 2013)

Jop das was im Fahrzeugschein steht, ist mit einberechneten Fahrer, 90% Vollen Tank, und allen Betriebsflüssigkeiten, inkl. Verbandskasten, Ersatzrad und co. Da gibts auch ne Norm für die besagt was im Leergewicht mit einberechnet sein muss.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich ein Wort von langsam geschrieben? Naja egal. Auch habe ich dir keine Worte in den Mund gelegt sondern einfach das geschrieben was du behauptet hast und dann deine Meinung einfach mal etwas in den Kakao gezogen wenn ein anderes Auto mit weniger Leistung aufnmal ne richtige kampfansage sein soll. Mehr nicht.


 
Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal: 
Der Saxo fährt Kreise um den NB... sagt trotzdem nichts über den Fahrspaß aus. Von der Mehrleistung kann sich der NB nichts kaufen...


----------



## kazzig (4. Januar 2013)

Die ganzen neuen Daimler sind z.B. auf E10 ausgelegt und das ist kein Witz.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Januar 2013)

Kommt auf den Fahrer drauf an  Und fahrspass definiert jeder auch irgendwie bisl anders. Für den einen ist es nen Heckantrieb mit 100% Diff sperre was spass macht, für den anderen ist es nen 200PS Frontriebler der spass macht.  Und natürlich auf die gegend wo man damit rumfährt.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2013)

Genau so sieht es aus und ich halte an meiner Aussage fest. *MIR *hat der MX-5 (egal ob NA,NB oder NC) wenig Spaß bereitet. Da würde ich sogar eine Wette abschließen das es beim Saxo anders wäre.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal:
> Der Saxo fährt Kreise um den NB... sagt trotzdem nichts über den Fahrspaß aus. Von der Mehrleistung kann sich der NB nichts kaufen...



Fährt kreise? Sagt wer jetzt? Ich denke du bist nen Saxo noch nie gefahren. Fahrspass defeniert jeder anders, dass ist richtig. Von der Mehrleistung kann man sich wirklich nichts kaufen. Ich finde es nur verwunderlich das du auf der einen Seite behauptest das der MX-5 zum einschlafen sein soll und ein Saxo aufnmal kreise um den Mazda fährt obwohl du diesen noch nie gefahren bist. Das wir beide kein geradeaus Sprint meinen ist klar.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2013)

Ich brauche etwas nicht zu fahren um die Beschleunigung zu wissen, dafür gibt es diverse Seiten...


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2013)

Warum kommst du immer mit Beschleunigung. Mir geht es nicht darum und dir angeblich auch nicht. Versteh ich nicht. Naja egal führt zu nichts


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2013)

Machst du das absichtlich?
Ich habe lediglich gesagt das 140PS bei 1000Kilo eine Kampfansage ist, da das "Geschehen" nunmal auf der Autobahn passiert ist wird es wohl in erster Linie um die primitive Beschleunigung gehen. Ob der Saxo oder ein MX5 auf einem Rundkurs gut geht oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen, dass kann ich nicht mal von meinen eigenen Autos sagen. Der MX-5 ist für seine Leistung relativ langsam dass ist ein Fakt, dass er *MIR *keinen Spaß bringt ist eine subjektive Einschätzung die niemand teilen muss. Aber ich werde jetzt nicht meine Meinung ändern nur damit du zufrieden bist... Vorallem ist es so wichtig was mir Spaß macht? Wenn andere Leute einen MX-5 als spaßig empfinden ist das doch ok, dass muss aber nicht auf mich zutreffen.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2013)

Dann behaupte auch nicht das nen Saxo kreise um ein MX-5 fährt wenn es nur um primitive geradeausfahrt geht. Und fahrspass mit geradeausfahren zu messen ist echt schon sehr primitiv. Aber dann passt das auch das du den Mazda schrecklich findest. Für Beschleunigung sind andere tatsächlich besser geeignet. Aber da müsste jeder Diesel ab 150PS eine echte Rakete für dich sein.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich werf mal in den Raum das Autobahn fahren so ziemlich langweilig ist ( für mich ). Bergstrecken mit schönen Serpentinen usw. das macht ( mir ) Spass, gut ich bin auch mit Bergrennen aufgewachsen vieleicht liegts auch dadran.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2013)

Für mich ist ein 150PS Auto (egal ob Diesel, Benziner oder Mopsverbrennung) keine Rakete... 
Desweiteren solltest du ein wenig drauf achten was du schreibst, für dich mag das Geradeausfahren nicht interessant sein... soll aber Leute geben die das interessant finden (ich gehöre nicht unbedingt dazu) und trotzdem sind diese Leute sicherlich nicht primitiv. 

*Vairano di Vidigulfo Rennstrecke*
Citroen Saxo 1.6i Vts = 1:28:10
Mazda MX-5 NB 145PS = 1:30:31

Besser? 
Aber ich geb mich geschlagen, der NB ist ein absolut geiles Auto und dem Saxo und erst recht dem NX in jedem Bereich überlegen. Ich verneige mich zu tiefst vor Erfurcht vor dieser Mobilien Autokunst. Denn auf eine solche sinnlose Diskussion habe ich keine Lust, du musst meine Meinung nicht bestätigen aber du musst sie respektieren. Genau so wie ich es respektiere wenn es Leute gibt die den MX-5 als gut empfinden... also bitte erspare mir diese lächerliche Diskussion. Du wirst mich nicht dazu überredet bekommen dem MX5 etwas gutes abzugewinnen.

Eine Gegenfrage habe ich jedoch noch, bist du jemals eines dieser Fahrzeuge selber gefahren?
Mazda MX5 (egal ob NA,NB oder NC?)
Nissan 100NX GTi
Honda Integra Type-R
Toyota MR2 W2


----------



## dekay55 (4. Januar 2013)

Nuja ich misch mich mal ein ganz unparteiisch, 

Es wurde nicht gesagt das die Leute primitiv sind die spass am gradeaus fahren haben, sondern das fahren ansich primitiv ist. Und da ist auch bisl was dran, es erfordert eben nicht ganz so viele Skills als Sportlich durch die kurven zu jagen.  Das hat aber noch lang nix damit zu tun das die leute Primitiv wären die nur Grade fahren wollen.


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2013)

Oh man. Dir geht es nicht um stupides beschleunigen. Nen Saxo ist ne Kampfansage und fährt kreise um die anderen. Jeder 150PS Diesel ist langweilig aber nen Saxo bist du nie gefahren. Dann kommst du mit irgendwelchen Daten von sonst wo her. Für mich ist das alles unglaubhaft und spiegelt ne tageslaune wieder die mit bekloppten aussagen angehaftet wird (kreise fahren) um dann zu behaupten das das alles nicht so ist und man die Worte im Mund verdreht.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2013)

Du hast absolut Recht... und ich meine Ruhe


----------



## 1821984 (5. Januar 2013)

Du wirst staunen, außer dem MR-2 bin ich alle bereits gefahren. Den MX-5 (na) hatte ich sogar fast 2 Jahre selbst in besitzt. Dieser war mit mordsmäßigen 131PS und ner leichten tieferlegung eine echte Fahrmaschine. Das der Koffer  dabei 220 schafft ist unerheblich. 
Ich will auch nicht behauptet das Autos wie dieser Saxo, Lupo GTI und solche Kandidaten keinen spass machen aber einfach ne stammtischparole zu behaupten finde ich nicht richtig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Du wirst staunen, außer dem MR-2 bin ich alle bereits gefahren. Den MX-5 (na) hatte ich sogar fast 2 Jahre selbst in besitzt. Dieser war mit mordsmäßigen 131PS und ner leichten tieferlegung eine echte Fahrmaschine. Das der Koffer  *dabei 220 schafft ist unerheblich*.


 
Wieso immer diese Übertreibungen? Der 130 PS MX-5 na ist mit 197 km/h angegeben.


----------



## 1821984 (5. Januar 2013)

Dann war grad schönes Wetter oder Berg ab oder was weiß ich. Jedenfalls kann man den Motor auch im fünften Gang aus drehen. Werd ich grad so wissen wenn ich das teil knapp 2 Jahre gehabt hab.


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> aber einfach ne stammtischparole zu behaupten finde ich nicht richtig.


 
Ich sehe es nach wie vor nicht als Stammtischparole sondern halte an der Aussage fest. Es ging mir in diesem Fall einzig und alleine um das Gerade aus fahren. Und da finde ich 140PS auf 1000 Kilo schon gewaltig und hab ich sehr gewundert das ich überhaupt in der Lage war den Saxo hinter mir zu lassen, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet. Immerhin wiegt mein NX gute 100 Kilo mehr bei gleicher Leistung, gut die Motor streuen gewaltig nach oben wie ich bei meinem Sunny und beim original Motor vom roten gesehen habe. Nichts desto trotz war ich überrascht und der Saxo Fahrer auch...


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Dann war grad schönes Wetter oder Berg ab oder was weiß ich. Jedenfalls kann man den Motor auch im fünften Gang aus drehen. Werd ich grad so wissen wenn ich das teil knapp 2 Jahre gehabt hab.


 
Du kannst den auch 10 Jahre haben, dennoch ist es relativ unwahrscheinlich das ein Fahrzeug mehr als 10% zusätzliche Vmax erreichen wird .


----------



## orca113 (5. Januar 2013)

Da gebe ich ITP recht, zumindest in dem 10% Punkt. Der Motor braucht ungeheure Power gerade da oben am Ende der Fahnenstange. Was das Tacho dir zeigt Tja, das ist immer so eine Sache.


----------



## ich558 (5. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du kannst den auch 10 Jahre haben, dennoch ist es relativ unwahrscheinlich das ein Fahrzeug mehr als 10% zusätzliche Vmax erreichen wird .


 
Wahrscheinlich meinte er laut Tacho und nicht nach GPS?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2013)

Denke ich auch, grad Japanische Autos übertreiben stark laut Tacho


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, grad Japanische Autos übertreiben stark klaut Tacho


 
Geht, dass zumindest der nb tacho eilt nicht stark vor.


----------



## totovo (5. Januar 2013)

Auf die Genauigkeit des Navis sollte man sich aber auch nicht 100% ig verlassen, die mag zwar in den meisten Fällen genauer sein, hängt aber auch von sehr vielen Faktoren ab (Anzahl der verbundenen Satteliten, Rechenleistung und Geschwindigkeit des Algorithmus, ...)

Aber grob kann man schon sagen, dass die meisten Tachos im letzten viertel über 15 km/h übertreiben^^


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hab meinen Clio noch nie ausgefahren. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob der Tacho gegen Richtung V/max vorgeht. Im Schnitt ist das Ding aber immer so ca. 10 km/h "schneller" als das Navi.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2013)

Ein Tacho muss ja auch übertreiben, da er ja auch im WC nie untertreiben darf. Wenn man mal rechnet, was alleine z.B. die Toleranz bei den Reifen beträgt, dazu der Unterschied zw. Neureifen und abgefahrenem Reifen, Luftdruckunterschiede usw... Da kommt einiges zusammen!


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Januar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Auf die Genauigkeit des Navis sollte man sich aber auch nicht 100% ig verlassen, die mag zwar in den meisten Fällen genauer sein, hängt aber auch von sehr vielen Faktoren ab (Anzahl der verbundenen Satteliten, Rechenleistung und Geschwindigkeit des Algorithmus, ...)
> 
> Aber grob kann man schon sagen, dass die meisten Tachos im letzten viertel über 15 km/h übertreiben^^


 Wenn das navi so ungenau sein sollte, dann wäre der Tacho beim Golf 6 eines Freundes fast schon unzulässig. Der zeigt bei echten 130 etwa 142 an.


----------



## 1821984 (5. Januar 2013)

Tut mir leid das ich nicht bei jeder AB-fahrt nen Navi an hab um die Geschwindigkeit zu messen. Aber wenn der Tacho nun mal 220 anzeigt kann ich schlecht sagen das irgendwas drunter ist. 

Und wenn bei AB-fahrt der Motor im letzten Gang aufn mal fast in Begrenzer reingeht kann ich davon ausgehen das er wohl grad ausgelastet ist und wenn der Tacho dabei dann 220 anzeigt ist es halt so. Ich mach mir da nicht so Kopf drum ob ich nun 207km/h oder 213km/h oder 220km/h fahre. Aber für einige scheint es nichts wichtigeres zu geben. Aber das war ja auch gar nicht das Thema.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2013)

Mein Streetka ging auch im 5. fast in den Begrenzer. Waren trotzdem nicht mehr als 190km/h. Alles eine Frage der Übersetzung  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Januar 2013)

Unser Z4 läuft auch in den Begrenzer wenn es leicht bergab geht, bei echten 240km/h. Ist aber gewollt, da die Maximalleistung kurz vor dem Begrenzer anliegt.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2013)

Mein Golf geht auch im Fünften innen Begrenzer - Bergab wenn der Tacho schon bei knapp 210 steht .


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2013)

Mit 75PS? Mehr als 180 gehen da doch nich oder?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2013)

Deswegen schrieb ich Bergab  ... A7 bei Kassel wieder nordwärts  .


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, grad Japanische Autos übertreiben stark klaut Tacho


 
Komisch dann fahre ich scheinbar keine Japaner, meine gehen nicht schlechter oder besser als andere Tachos.
Ich packs im letzten Gang nicht in den Begrenzer dafür ist der Motor zu schwach... aber in den FuelCut


----------



## kazzig (6. Januar 2013)

So, ich kam grad von der ersten richtigen Probefahrt zurück. Heilbronn Richtung Stuttgart unbegrenzt und 5°C Außentemperatur. 268 km/h laut Navigon und Sygic Navi und der Motor läuft in den Begrenzer. Vmax habe ich jetzt eh nicht unbedingt den großen Schub erwartet.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Januar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Auf die Genauigkeit des Navis sollte man sich aber auch nicht 100% ig verlassen, die mag zwar in den meisten Fällen genauer sein, hängt aber auch von sehr vielen Faktoren ab (Anzahl der verbundenen Satteliten, Rechenleistung und Geschwindigkeit des Algorithmus, ...)
> 
> Aber grob kann man schon sagen, dass die meisten Tachos im letzten viertel über 15 km/h übertreiben^^


 
Grundsätzlich sind Navis auf absolut gerader/ebener Strecke sehr genau.
ABER:
Sie sind ungenau bei großen Steigungen (steil bergauf, bergab), da die meisten Navis die Höhenberechnungen nicht in die Geschwindigkeit mit einrechnen.
Beispiel:
Ich fahre auf der Autobahn laut Tacho 150 km/h, das navi zeigt 148 km/h. Jetzt geht es relativ steil bergab (ich werde leicht schneller) Tacho zeigt 155km/h, und das Navi zeigt 145 km/h.

Grüße


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2013)

Mein dritter NX sieht eigentlich noch viel zu gut zum schlachten aus. Ich mach ihn wohl lieber fertig (dürfte nicht viel sein), mach frisch TÜV und verkauf den Wagen. Vielleicht freut sich einer drüber  Als wir auf dem Rückweg ware, haben wir noch einen Stop bei den Ludolfs eingelegt, welche auf die Karre geschrieben haben


----------



## aloha84 (6. Januar 2013)

G0il durch die Ludolf-Signatur wird sich der Wert des Autos verdoppeln!


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2013)

Ob ich die Motorhaube verkaufe glaub ich nicht, die hänge ich mir wohl lieber in der Werkstatt an die Wand 
Warm laufen lassen um auf der Autobahn zu testen welches Auto von allen am besten geht. 2.0L 143PS vs 2.0L 190PS vs 2.5L 280PS


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das ich nicht bei jeder AB-fahrt nen Navi an hab um die Geschwindigkeit zu messen. Aber wenn der Tacho nun mal 220 anzeigt kann ich schlecht sagen das irgendwas drunter ist.


 
Das stimmt. Aber bei den meisten angemeldeten Autos ist ein Fahrzeugschein, bzw. eine Zulassungsbescheinigung dabei und da steht praktischerweise die VMax drin  .


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber bei den meisten angemeldeten Autos ist ein Fahrzeugschein, bzw. eine Zulassungsbescheinigung dabei und da steht praktischerweise die VMax drin  .



Die stimmt aber fast nie, weil es ja nur die werksangabe ist!

Im Schein vom Passat stehen 206km/h, auf der Bahn lief er aber Tacho 235... 
Bis dann das Update übers OBD kam und er auf Tacho 210 (also 206km/h) hängen blieb...


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die stimmt aber fast nie, weil es ja nur die werksangabe ist!
> 
> Im Schein vom Passat stehen 206km/h, auf der Bahn lief er aber Tacho 235...
> Bis dann das Update übers OBD kam und er auf Tacho 210 (also 206km/h) hängen blieb...


 
Eine Abweichung von ca. 30 km/h ist eher unwahrscheinlich aber wer Spaß dran hat darf sich gerne selbst betrügen und auf einer abschüssigen Straße oder mit dem Tacho "messen"  .


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2013)

Hat halt noch den Chip drin. Ich schrieb ja auch TACHO 235. Das werden real schon etwas weniger sein, das ist mir klar.


----------



## Papzt (6. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ob ich die Motorhaube verkaufe glaub ich nicht, die hänge ich mir wohl lieber in der Werkstatt an die Wand
> Warm laufen lassen um auf der Autobahn zu testen welches Auto von allen am besten geht. 2.0L 143PS vs 2.0L 190PS vs 2.5L 280PS


 
Gehört der R33 dir?


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2013)

Der ist Afaik von nem Kollegen.


----------



## Papzt (6. Januar 2013)

Ach so. Hätte mich mal interessiert wie sich der 25DET so fährt. Hatte bisher leider nur die Möglichkeit den 20E zu fahren.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2013)

Geht nix übern 26DETT


----------



## Papzt (6. Januar 2013)

Ja das ist eine geile Maschine und das obwohl die schon so alt ist. Aber in alles in allem kann man sagen, dass Nissan doch echt gute Motoren gebaut hat. Auch die großen in den 240SX sind echt geniale Teile. Toyotas 2JZ-gte finde ich aber fast noch besser.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber bei den meisten angemeldeten Autos ist ein Fahrzeugschein, bzw. eine Zulassungsbescheinigung dabei und da steht praktischerweise die VMax drin  .



Bei Autos die bei 250 abgeregelt sind ist das meistens nicht weiter schwer aber kein Auto was ich hatte ist mit dem Tacho exakt auf der Papierangabe hängengeblieben. Aber dir scheint echt einer ab zu gehen wenn dir das so wichtig ist. Und ich kann nichts dafür das ein Tacho so weit vor läuft. Im Zweifelsfall verlass ich mich drauf um halbwegs bei der StVO zu bleiben. So wie du Klugscheissen willst machst du bei der fahrt gleich ne Messung oder was.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ja das ist eine geile Maschine und das obwohl die schon so alt ist. Aber in alles in allem kann man sagen, dass Nissan doch echt gute Motoren gebaut hat. Auch die großen in den 240SX sind echt geniale Teile. Toyotas 2JZ-gte finde ich aber fast noch besser.



Was hat denn alter damit zu tun? Ein schicker Hemi ist auch ne geile Maschine 

Solange die Ersatzteilversorgung stimmt ist das doch egal


----------



## Papzt (6. Januar 2013)

Das war auch nicht negativ gemeint. Es gibt auch Motoren die total veraltet und schlecht sind wenn sie auf den Markt kommen. Ich wollte lediglich sagen dass der 26DETT ja in den 80ern entwickelt und auf den Markt gebracht wurde und dafür haben sie den eben lange benutzt. Naja und zu den Hemis muss man ja nichts sagen


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall verlass ich mich drauf um halbwegs bei der StVO zu bleiben. So wie du Klugscheissen willst machst du bei der fahrt gleich ne Messung oder was.


 
Bislang war bei wenigstens 99% der getesten Fahrzeugen in der Fachpresse (wenn getestet wurde) die VMax +/- 2 km/h die Werksangabe. Insofern sei jedem das kleine Glück gegönnt sich selbst zu verarschen aber bitte pöbel mich deshalb nicht an.


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub, die testen die VMax garnicht. Die Schreiben einfach das ab, was im Fahrzeugschein steht. Zum Teil wird ja noch nicht ma 0-180 getestet.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Januar 2013)

mal ne kurze frage zwischendruch 
Ich will mir ja die nächsten monate n anderes auto kaufen, und deshalb soll mein alter weg. Nun stellt sich aber die Frage wie viel ich dafür noch realistisch verlangen kann..

EIn paar eckdaten zum auto:
Peugeot 106 1.1 60 PS
BJ 2002, scheckheftgepepflegt, 101000km drauf, mit KLima, el. Fensterheber, "Filou-Ausstattung". TÜV noch bis ende 2013. VOr nem guten Jahr wurden bremsen und auspuff neu gemacht.
Ich hab auch ein neues Pioneer Radio samt Audiosystem lautsprecher drin, gesamtwert ca 250€.
Nun hat das auto leider an der Fahrertüre eine recht große, sichtbare delle (wurde von mir halt so gut es ging "ausgedellt"). Und vorne hat er mal ne AHK geküsst, allerdings mit maxmimal 10 kmh, ist nur das plastik etwas kaputt.
Technisch läuft er einwandfrei, springt sofort an und fährt anständig. Schwitzt minimal. 
Es sind sommerreifen auf alus und winterreifen auf stahl mit bei, beide noch fast neuwertig...

Ich denke, ohne die optischen mängel, wäre das auto noch ca 2500€ wert, allerdings killen mich die delle und die front vermutlich... Eigentlich ist er zu schade zum verkaufen, aber ich habe leider keinen platz für ihn, und will jetzt ein anderes 

Was denkt ihr, so 1500€ sollten schon verlangbar sein oder nicht?

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2013)

@ITp...
Das der tatsächliche Wert meistens fast hinkommt zur Werksangabe mag sein (wäre ja schlimm wenn nicht) aber wenn der Tacho nunmal 220 statt 205 oder so anzeigt muss ich das leider so hinnehmen und kann es auch nur so weiter geben. 

Das hat auch wenig mit selbst verarschen zu tun sondern mit Abweichungen zur Realität. Wenn deine Autos in der Lage sind dir das anzuzeigen was tatsächlich los ist dann Hut ab. Aber da geht es denn schon weiter mit geschönten Anzeigen mit der Motortemperatur die permanent auf 90°c steht. Realität ist meistens während der fahrt teilweise unter 80°c und im stand teilweise weit über 95°c. Nur damit der Endverbraucher beruigt ist. Kaum hat man dann mal ne Anzeige die das sagt was wirklich los ist glauben die Leute gleich, es sei was defekt.

Und anpöbeln mit einer Satzstellung von "sich selbst verarschen" zu verbinden ist etwas unglücklich, quasi provokant. Reich ich deshalb mal gepflegt zurück deine Bitte. Aber wenn du dich im Zweifel auf andere Sachen verlässt als auf die Anzeigen im Auto, na dann Mahlzeit. Aber man muss das jetzt nicht groß ausdiskutieren ob die km/h-Anzeige mit der Realität übereinstimmt. Ich denke wir wissen beide was los ist. Leider muss man aber immer alles Haarklein niederschreiben weil einem sonst die anderen Menschen gleich blöde kommen oder mit Sprüchen belagern wie "sich selbst verarschen". Wenn ich die Endgeschwindigkeit tatsächlich mal messen will, dann nehm ich mir vielleicht nen Navi aber sonst richte ich mich nach dem Tacho.

Die Mühe zu schreiben: mein Auto fährt laut Tacho 220km/h was in etwa 200+/-5km/h sein sollten was ich aber noch genau nachmessen werde, nur damit es nicht zu unstimmigkeiten kommt.

Nein danke soweit werde ich das sicher nicht machen. Manchmal hab ich hier aber das Gefühl als wenn es nicht anders geht. Obwohl sich hier alle für Autos interessieren kommt bei jeder 2ten Geschwindigkeitsangabe die gleich lästige Diskusion heraus. Schade eigentlich. Manchmal könnte es so einfach sein aber wieder mal muss man sich rechtfertigen für immer wieder den gleichen Kram obwohl es alle wissen. Aber sonst ganz schlau sein wollen

@CPU-GPU:
schau einfach im Netz was andere kosten und geh einfach ein wenig tiefer mit dem Preis. Die Leute werden dir dann schon ihre Vorstellungen sagen. Sonst mach die doch mal beim Lackierer schlau was der für so ne Delle haben will und dann weist du da bescheid was die Ausbesserung kostet und dann weist du bei Verhandlungen bescheid was das alles kostet und stehst nicht Ahnungslos da.


----------



## JC88 (6. Januar 2013)

Mit der Laufleistung, der Delle und der Front denke ich max. 500-800 €. Je nach Käufer.

Das Radio bringt dir beim Verkauf so gut wie garnichts. Das würd ich ggf. Tauschen und mit etwas Glück bei eBay noch für 50-100€ oder so verkaufen. Hat man mehr von.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2013)

Unser kleiner Alter hat ne krumme Tachowelle die konstant um die 10KM/h verzittert und der Große saugt bei Vollgas so stark am Tank dass es die Anzeige auf Reserve zieht.
DAS sind abweichende Instrumente. Ob es jenseits von 200 jetzt 8 km/h mehr oder weniger sind ist eher eine akademische Diskussion.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mit dem Quatsch ja nicht angefangen. Mir ist wohl klar das Tacho 220 nicht wirklich 220 sind. Das ist auch allen anderen klar ink. dem der das hier in Frage stellt. Warum auch immer. Vielleicht um wieder irgend eine blöde Diskusion anzufangen oder die Leute mit blöden Sprüchen zu ärgern.

Bei so viel Arroganz und Überheblichkeit kommt mir aber ganz schnell die Ader. Besonders wenn es von jemandem kommt, der sonst auch immer alles weis.

Vielleicht zuviel Urlaub gehabt die letzten Tage.


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Gehört der R33 dir?



Nein gehört einem meiner besten Freunde.



Papzt schrieb:


> Ach so. Hätte mich mal interessiert wie sich der 25DET so fährt. Hatte bisher leider nur die Möglichkeit den 20E zu fahren.


 
Der RB25DET ist eher ein Cruiser als eine richtige Fahrmaschine, gibt aber Motoren die träger sind und weniger Spaß machen. War trotzdem echt überrascht das er beim Sprint von 80km/h auf 180km/h keine Chance gegen den 2L 143PS Motor aus meinem Alltagsauto hatte. Im Serienzustand geht ein R33 GTST aber halt auch wirklich nicht berauschend.


----------



## Falk (7. Januar 2013)

Morgen gibt es am Golf erst mal Ölwechsel (5,5L 0W40, was laut Internet das beste für den Motor sein soll (also für den VR6), mal schauen ob sich ein Unterschied bemerkbar macht).


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2013)

Leistung? Minderverbrauch? Was willst du merken?


----------



## Falk (7. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Leistung? Minderverbrauch? Was willst du merken?



Nach dem letzten Ölwechsel klang er anders und die Zeit, bis er ruhig lief nach einem Kaltstart hatte sich geändert. Leistung/Verbrauch merke ich nicht, das ist schon klar.


----------



## Riverna (7. Januar 2013)

Die Zeit bis er ruhig lief nach dem Kaltstart hat sich verändert? In wie fern läuft dein Auto unruhig wenn er kalt ist? Die Drehzahl ist etwas höher, aber sonst dürfte zwischen warm und kalt kein Unterschied sein.


----------



## Falk (7. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Zeit bis er ruhig lief nach dem Kaltstart hat sich verändert? In wie fern läuft dein Auto unruhig wenn er kalt ist? Die Drehzahl ist etwas höher, aber sonst dürfte zwischen warm und kalt kein Unterschied sein.



Es gab einen Unterschied zwischen: man merkt da ist ein Motor und man denkt man fährt mit Start-Stopp-Automatik. Allgemein braucht er recht lange, um auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen, gerade jetzt im Winter (welche Überraschung ) 
Will auch mal die Werte für die Steuerkette messen lassen.


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2013)

Das Kaltstartverhalten von meinem Auto ist katastrophal. Da würde auch anderes Öl nichts ändern. Die ersten Kilometer komme ich bei kaltem Wetter nicht über 90 km/h. Der Motor hechelt rauf und runter, die Leistung nimmt zu und ab. Steigt auf ca. 90 km/h und fällt wieder auf 60 km/h, egal wie fest ich aufs Gas latsche. Und so weiter und so fort. Bis er warm ist, dann zieht er ab wie ne verfluchte Rakete. Eigentlich müsste man das Ding im Stand ein paar Minuten warmlaufen lassen. Sportmotor reinster Güte halt. Fühlt sich an, als ob man in nem Auto, was Super + braucht, Normalbezin getankt hätte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Januar 2013)

Mein Auto läuft mit 0W40 anstatt 5W30 im kalten Zustand besser -> leiser


----------



## Falk (7. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mein Auto läuft mit 0W40 anstatt 5W30 im kalten Zustand besser -> leiser



Ja, sowas meinte ich mit "etwas merken"


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Januar 2013)

Er hat's drauf 
Klingt schon nicht schlecht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOsrVaLbKCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (7. Januar 2013)

Uiuiui VR6, jetzt bin ich wach. Bilder? Daten? Was dran gemacht?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2013)

Kai... Falk fährt den G5 R32  ...


----------



## Riverna (7. Januar 2013)

Also mein Motor läuft mit 0w30, 5w40 und 10w40 immer gleich ruhig. Komische Motoren habt ihr da


----------



## watercooled (7. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kai... Falk fährt den G5 R32  ...



Och schade


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2013)

Hö ? Also ich würde den auch fahren - vllt lieber den G4 R32 aber okay . Beides keine Bremsklötze  ...


----------



## Falk (7. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kai... Falk fährt den G5 R32  ...



Genau. Und gemacht ist da genau nichts dran - der soll 100% unverbastelt bleiben, steht auch auf den original (zolder/meribel) Felgen. Sinnvoller Umbau wäre eh nur Turbo, und das ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Genau. Und gemacht ist da genau nichts dran - der soll 100% unverbastelt bleiben


 
*like*


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2013)

Hmpf, Achslager vorne Links angerissen, Werkstatt meinte, dass das vor dem TÜV wohl gemacht werden müsste. Mobilitätsgarantiestempel gab es trotzdem. Heute Mittag kann ich ihn dann wieder abholen, mal sehen was denen bis dahin noch aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2013)

So nun gehts zum TÜV, mal sehen ob der Koffer von meiner Verlobten TÜV bekommt oder ob ich ihn endlich entsorgen darf.


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht mein Neuer: Volkswagen Passat CC SPORT 3.6FSI 300PS DSG 4MOTION -44% SD als Sportwagen/Coupé in Eggenfelden oder der hier: Volkswagen Passat CC 4Motion 3,6 V6 FSI Exclusive (Navi) als Limousine in Aach

Kommt drauf an ob der Händler meinen Scirocco aus der Finanzierung in Zahlung nehmen würde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Januar 2013)

Ich würde anstatt des VR6 lieber einen CC mit dem 2.0 TSi nehmen. Der ist im Alltag deutlich interessanter zu fahren.
Desweiteren würde ich bedenken das der Passat noch mit dem RNS510 ausgestattet ist, das Ding hat seinen Zenit schon deutlich überschritten und kann schon ein Ärgerniss sein.


----------



## McZonk (8. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde anstatt des VR6 lieber einen CC mit dem 2.0 TSi nehmen. Der ist im Alltag deutlich interessanter zu fahren.


Mit Ausnahme des Sounds und der unverzichtbaren Rennstartautomatik .

Mal davon ab würde ich aber auch eher zum kleineren, zwangsbeatmeten Gerät raten. Ansonsten aber schöne Wagen mit geringer Laufleistung.


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde anstatt des VR6 lieber einen CC mit dem 2.0 TSi nehmen. Der ist im Alltag deutlich interessanter zu fahren.
> Desweiteren würde ich bedenken das der Passat noch mit dem RNS510 ausgestattet ist, das Ding hat seinen Zenit schon deutlich überschritten und kann schon ein Ärgerniss sein.



Das RNS fliegt raus. Wir haben in unserem Passat Variant eins drin und das langt. Meine Frau ist damit zufrieden. Den 2.0TSI gibt es leider nicht mit DSG und 4 Motion. Ich komme eh nur auf max. 18tkm im Jahr. Daher hält sich der Unterhalt in Grenzen.



McZonk schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme des Sounds und der unverzichtbaren Rennstartautomatik .
> 
> Mal  davon ab würde ich aber auch eher zum kleineren, zwangsbeatmeten Gerät  raten. Ansonsten aber schöne Wagen mit geringer Laufleistung.


 
Ich gedenke da schon eine Supersprint Anlage mit Klappen drunter zu schnallen.


----------



## McZonk (8. Januar 2013)

Der VR6 schlägt aber auch bei Wartung und Co bedeutend durch. Zumal ich die Motorcharakteristik des Tsi auch bedeutend besser finde. Brauchst du denn den 4Motion zwingend? Die Leistung vom 2.0 bekommst du auch mit Frontantrieb halbwegs gesittet auf die Straße.


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte früher einen Subaru und seit dem vermisse ich den Allrad immer wieder. Die Wartungskosten sind nicht so ausschlaggebend für mich. Ich gehe da nur alle 2 Jahre hin bei meinen Jahreskilometer.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Zumal ich die Motorcharakteristik des Tsi auch bedeutend besser finde. Brauchst du denn den 4Motion zwingend? Die Leistung vom 2.0 bekommst du auch mit Frontantrieb halbwegs gesittet auf die Straße.


 
Also ich fahre öfters mal den TSI mit gerade mal 1.2l  (Golf VI),  und nichtmal das bisschen Kraft kriegt man auf die Straße


----------



## McZonk (8. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre öfters mal den TSI mit gerade mal 1.2l  (Golf VI),  und nichtmal das bisschen Kraft kriegt man auf die Straße


 Das heißt du setzt deine Reifen bei jedem zweiten Ampelstart in Rauch um? Respekt


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Das heißt du setzt deine Reifen bei jedem zweiten Ampelstart in Rauch um? Respekt


 
Nunja, FWD, wenig Gewicht (relativ) und 195er Reifen ...    Rauchen tun sie nicht ganz, aber drehen tun sie ganz gut   Und die Traktionswarnung ist bei mir Stammgast


----------



## McZonk (8. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne das Problem - allerdings bei gleicher Reifendimension mit einem noch drehmomentstärkeren 1.8T - aus alten Tagen. Da habe ich es allerdings höchstens mal auf nasser Fahrbahn mit eingeschlagenen Reifen und sportivem Anfahren zum Schlupf gebracht und seitdem hat die ASR auch nochmal Fortschritte gemacht, ebenso wie die Reifendimensionen bei neueren Fahrzeugen. Bedenke z.B. dass der Rocco R 265 PS und 350 Nm halbwegs erfolgreich auf die Vorderachse loslässt


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2013)

Warum VW bei der Plattform (Eos ist ja imho diesselbe) kein 4Motion anbietet ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2013)

Das wäre echt mal eine gute Idee.   Beim Golf ist das Problem nicht nur beim sportlichem Fahren, sondern auch wenn er voll besetzt ist.  Um auch nur recht normal zügig (NICHT sportlich)  anzufahren,  müssen die Reifen schon an ihre Grenzen gebracht werden. Das kanns bei einem neuen Auto doch auch nicht sein ...


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2013)

Whut? Ein neuer Golf kommt nicht vom Fleck, wenn er voll besetzt ist? Bzw. braucht Allrad, damit ihm beim Anfahren die Reifen nicht durchdrehen?


----------



## totovo (8. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Whut? Ein neuer Golf kommt nicht vom Fleck, wenn er voll besetzt ist? Bzw. braucht Allrad, damit ihm beim Anfahren die Reifen nicht durchdrehen?


 
Quatsch mit Soße, ich kann dir versichern, dass ein golf auch noch volbesetzt und vollbeladen sehr gut vom Fleck kommt


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2013)

Hätte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## ich558 (8. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nunja, FWD, wenig Gewicht (relativ) und 195er Reifen ...    Rauchen tun sie nicht ganz, aber drehen tun sie ganz gut   Und die Traktionswarnung ist bei mir Stammgast


 
Ist bei mir im A1 auch das gleiche vor allem mit den 185er Winerreifen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn mans provoziert, dann klappt das ausgezeichnet mit der orangen LED die einen darauf hinweist, dass da etwas Grip fehlt ... Kenne ich gut ... Wenn man normal fährt ist das allerdings ganz klar nicht so .


----------



## totovo (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn mans provoziert geht das mit fast jedem Auto, mit quietschenden Reifen anfahren ist ja keine Kunst...


----------



## McZonk (8. Januar 2013)

So gesehen bräuchte man sogar mehr als Quattro, da kommt man ja schließlich auch nicht vom Fleck:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAieHZPpMcY

Das geht nämlich auch mit Allrad und Serienzustand.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2013)

Man muss sich halt ein bisschen an das Auto anpassen. Nach dem Chippen hatte ich auch einen Tag fast durchgängig die Warnlampe beim Anfahren. Einen Tag später hatte ich mich schlicht dran gewöhnt weniger stark aufs Gas zu treten.


----------



## totovo (8. Januar 2013)

Der war jetzt gut


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2013)

Sicher das da kein Parkplatz Gaspedalkennlinientuner am Werk war?


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2013)

Nö. Vorher hab ich den ersten Gang halt höher gedreht. Jetzt kommt der Turbo etwas brutaler und in dem Moment ging dann halt die ESP-Lampe an.
Feuchte Fahrbahn war es natürlich eh, aber das ist hier im Bergischen normal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Januar 2013)

Heute auch, Z4 vom Service abgeholt und beim Beschleunigen ging die Hinterachse duchgängig bis 120Km/h durch  ( 225er Sommerreifen , 7°C und nasse Fahrbahn )


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mit den Winterreifen bei aktuellem Wetter bis in den 4. Gang die Traktionskontrolle am flackern, wenn ich voll durchlatsche. Und das mit 205er Winterreifen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2013)

Hatte ich bei dem Sauwetter vorhin auch im Dritten als ich einmal voll draufgelatscht und (leicht) eingelenkt hab ... Ja Kai, das geht - entsprechende Drehzahl vorausgesetzt ...


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Januar 2013)

Damit ich zu dieser Thematik auf meinen Senf dazugebe: Bei einem Clubman S, drehen die 205er Winterreifen auch im zweiten Gang bei trockener Bahn ohne Probs durch. 
Ist aber eher peinlich wenn man das ständig macht, ist ja nicht so als ob man das nicht vermeiden könnte.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2013)

Da mir die TC bei dem kühlen Wetter und den schmalen Reifen eh die ganze Leistung wegregelt, würde ich mich auch nicht in die Situation bringen, wo ich die Leistung bräuchte. Also bei Ampeln hinten anstellen und schön gemütlich mitschwimmen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre öfters mal den TSI mit gerade mal 1.2l  (Golf VI),  und nichtmal das bisschen Kraft kriegt man auf die Straße


 


ich558 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir im A1 auch das gleiche vor allem mit den 185er Winerreifen.


 
Dann solltest ihr euch mal über den Fahrstil Gedanken machen, mir drehen meine Reifen auch beim zügigen Anfahren nicht durch. Und das trotz relativ "viel" Leistung, FWD und schmalen 185er Winterreifen... Aber so ein 1.2L Golf ist halt auch eine Waffe, kein Wunder das der seine geballte Leistung nicht auf die Straße bringt.


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja Kai, das geht - entsprechende Drehzahl vorausgesetzt ...



Ich hab auch nicht behauptet das es nicht geht, geht hier auch sehr gut 

Ich meinte nur das der unterschied nach dem Chippen nicht sooo extrem ausfällt das man den ganzen Tag mit kratzenden Rädern rumfährt...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend 

da ich neu hier bin und dies ein Auto-Thread ist,werde ich mal Meinen vorstellen:

Focus RS BJ. 02/10 - Vollausstattung - H&R Federn - ASA GT3 8,5x19


Einmal im jetzigen Zustand / 1 Woche nach Kauf


Auch wenn´s nur nen Ford ist,geiles Gerät 

Diskussion bzgl. Ford kann losgehen 




ps. Mud Flaps liegen bereit/Ü400 PS-Paket kommt dieses Jahr/Felgen werden gedipped/evtl. neue Folierung 
Und wer die Diskussion miterleben möchte,warum mein neuer Rechner die gleiche Farbe bekommt wie mein Renner,sollte sich dies hier durchlesen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...1-aus-alt-mach-neu-gaming-rechner-2013-a.html


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann solltest ihr euch mal über den Fahrstil Gedanken machen, mir drehen meine Reifen auch beim zügigen Anfahren nicht durch. Und das trotz relativ "viel" Leistung, FWD und schmalen 185er Winterreifen... Aber so ein 1.2L Golf ist halt auch eine Waffe, kein Wunder das der seine geballte Leistung nicht auf die Straße bringt.


 
Tja, eigentlich trete ich ihn dabei garnicht mal so sehr,  und er ist ja auch nicht gerade übermotorisiert ...    Aber er ist halt nicht auf Vortrieb optimiert 

Und ja, ich habe die Ironie bemerkt


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2013)

Dann hast du definitiv kein Gefühl in den Füssen  Würden wir hier von 300PS bei FWD sprechen würde ich es verstehen, aber bei unter 200PS hat man auch mit FWD keine großen Traktionsprobleme.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> da ich neu hier bin und dies ein Auto-Thread ist,werde ich mal Meinen vorstellen:
> Focus RS BJ. 02/10 - Vollausstattung - H&R Federn - ASA GT3 8,5x19
> Einmal im jetzigen Zustand / 1 Woche nach Kauf
> ...



geht schon in die richtig Richtung. Nur die Felgen passen nicht und innen muss nen Käfig rein mit richtigen WRC-Sitzen. Felgen sollten bischen kleiner und schmaler. Bischen was fürn Schotter. Farbe ist nicht ganz meins aber vom Style genau meine Richtung.


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2013)

*5 Zylinder Schnüffel* 

Nettes Auto, ist ein geiles Gerät der RS


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Januar 2013)

@Julez: mMn n sehr cooles Gerät...
Sollte ja auch ordentlich Power haben...
(Bis ich mir so was leisten kann dauerts noch n paar Jährchen...)
MfG


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> geht schon in die richtig Richtung. Nur die Felgen passen nicht und innen muss nen Käfig rein mit richtigen WRC-Sitzen. Felgen sollten bischen kleiner und schmaler. Bischen was fürn Schotter. Farbe ist nicht ganz meins aber vom Style genau meine Richtung.



Richtung Rallye ?? Find ich gut 

Käfig steht auch auf der Liste,aber ganz ganz hinten ^^

Bei der Farbe gibt es nur ein: Geil oder kotzt mich sowas von an 

@Sniper: Von Haus aus sollten die RS ~305 PS haben,ich habe zum Glück nen guten erwischt ^^


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur das der unterschied nach dem Chippen nicht sooo extrem ausfällt das man den ganzen Tag mit kratzenden Rädern rumfährt...


Ich schrieb nicht kratzend sondern blinkend . Die Schweden sind mit ihrem Sicherheitswahnsinn da ziemlich eilig am bremsen.

Keine Ahnung was für dich ein extremer Unterschied ist, aber das was ich seitdem an Mehrleistung in meinem Schiff habe, damit alleine fährt unser lieber Moke(je nach dem wer hinten sitzt trotzdem mit kratzenden Rädern ).

Zum RS:
Ich mag Fords und ich mag Volvos 5 Zylinder Motoren. Also doppelt gut.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich schrieb nicht kratzend sondern blinkend . Die Schweden sind mit ihrem Sicherheitswahnsinn da ziemlich eilig am bremsen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was für dich ein extremer Unterschied ist, aber das was ich seitdem an Mehrleistung in meinem Schiff habe, damit alleine fährt unser lieber Moke(je nach dem wer hinten sitzt trotzdem mit kratzenden Rädern ).
> 
> ...



Wird auch der letzte 5ender in nem RS sein...danach kommt nur noch iwas mit Eco-Boost-Mist...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2013)

War auch so ziemlich der erste Ford mit 5 Zylindern. Und Volvo gehört nun Geely, also wo soll man einen her nehmen?


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2013)

Tja leider kommt in die Volvos immer mehr Ford rein und nicht umgekehrt. Warum man einen Motor wie den 5er von Volvo abschießt weis ich nicht. Audi schaft es ja auch dem Ding ne anständige Abgasnorm einzutrichtern.
Wenn Volvo dann nur mit 5Zyl. egal ob Diesel oder Benziner.

Traktionsprobleme bei unter 200PS? Aber nur wenn mans drauf anlegt. Im Alltag sollte das nicht passieren. Würde mich sonst fragen wie es Autos wie Ford RS, Mazda 3MPS, Golf GTI, Mini CooperS usw. schaffen trotzdem normal zu fahren und die Reifen auch länger als 30.000km halten.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Januar 2013)

Freue mich jetzt schon auf den Golf R mit TT-RS Motor,wenn er dann doch noch kommt. Das ist mal ne Ansage...Nix Downsizing etc.


@182, die Frontpneus halten nicht mal 10tkm,bei normaler Fahrweise


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Tja leider kommt in die Volvos immer mehr Ford rein und nicht umgekehrt.


Die Phase ist seit Jahren rum. Alles was jetzt an neuen Volvos kommt ist Schwedisch entwickelt und von den Chinesen finanziert.


> Warum man einen Motor wie den 5er von Volvo abschießt weis ich nicht. Audi schaft es ja auch dem Ding ne anständige Abgasnorm einzutrichtern.


Das Problem ist eher der Verbrauch und nicht das Abgas. Die nur schonend oder garnicht aufgeladenen Benziner machen da wenig Sinn, der aus den T5 Modellen dagegen dürfte noch was länger leben.
Und im Fall von Ford ist es schlich der fehlende Zugriff auf den Motor. Was man nicht hat kann man nicht verbauen.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich dachte Volvo ist vom Aussterben bedroht und wird mehr und mehr von Ford übernommen. Naja bekomm da nicht immer alles mit. Wenn Volvo selbst sein Ding macht ist ja gut.
Zu den Motoren, ich denke so viel verbrauchen die gar nicht. Der D5 ist doch ein Paradebeispiel für einen Dieselmotor. Über den Benziner kann man sich ja streiten aber der Diesel soll doch einer der besten überhaupt sein.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Januar 2013)

julez - könntest du uns ein berühmtes Nudel-Bild liefern? 

Also eine Packung Nudeln irgendwo auf dem RS, ob auf Motorhaube, Heckspoiler, oder sonst irgendwie lustig hingelegt. Einfach nur, dass ich (und vielleicht ein paar andere misstrauische) wissen, dass hier kein Troll am Werk ist - nichts für ungut, aber seit 4 Tagen angemeldet und so einsteigen kommt immer etwas suspekt rüber, und wir haben hier schon einige Fälle erlebt, wo nach diesen Fragen nie wieder von den Usern gehört wurde..


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> julez - könntest du uns ein berühmtes Nudel-Bild liefern?
> 
> Also eine Packung Nudeln irgendwo auf dem RS, ob auf Motorhaube, Heckspoiler, oder sonst irgendwie lustig hingelegt. Einfach nur, dass ich (und vielleicht ein paar andere misstrauische) wissen, dass hier kein Troll am Werk ist - nichts für ungut, aber seit 4 Tagen angemeldet und so einsteigen kommt immer etwas suspekt rüber, und wir haben hier schon einige Fälle erlebt, wo nach diesen Fragen nie wieder von den Usern gehört wurde..


 
Wie soll ich sonst einsteigen, ist halt mein Wägelchen 

Aber kein Problem 

Mache eins mit Ravioli,jetzt eben ^^

Da isser,mit Winterfelgen und Ravioli


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2013)

Freut mich das du "echt" bist.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Freut mich das du "echt" bist.


 
Hört sich komisch an


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2013)

Leider schon, jedoch tauchen hier oft Leute auf mit irgendwelchen Karren die ihnen gar nicht gehören. Letztens so ein Kasper mit einem Audi S5 wo man die Bilder gar nicht zusammen gepasst haben. 

PS: Schöner RS


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Mmm,ok 

Danke 

Aus dem Alter sollte man doch raus sein ?!?!


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

Wir ja aber die, die noch nicht Volljährig sind ja noch nicht

Wir streiten uns nur manchmal wie kleine Mädchen, stimmst Riverna Aber sonst sind wir hier ne lustige Truppe. Von jedem Typ ist hier jemand vertreten, irgendjemand hat immer was dagegen und weis was besser, also wie in jedem anderen Forum auch.

Der mit dem S5 hat sich nie wieder gemeldet nachdem man ihn angezweifelt hat und sich einer zu Wort gemeldet hat der zufälliger Weise auch nen S5 Cabrio hatte. Komisches Kerlchen


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2013)

Wurde der nicht gesperrt und konnte sich gar nicht melden? Stimmt schon bis auf ein oder zwei Leute sind hier die Kerlchen ganz lustig und angenehm  Meinungsverschiedenheiten gibt es überall.


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

Bin mal gespannt ob der andere was zum RS postet. Ich bezweifel das er gute Worte findet.

Da kommt dann wieder was alla Kirmesbude oder MC Donalds Rocker usw. Wenn er freundlich ist wird er nur schreiben wie schrecklich der Ford ist und sein Motor der überhaupt nicht mit dem Antrieb zusammen spielen kann und irgendwas von pupertären Verhalten. Nicht zu vergessen das der Ford in jedem Test gegen andere Verliert. Nur bei Japanern wird er gerade so gewinnen

Aber erwachsen ist jeder anders.


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2013)

Sowas ähnliches habe ich mir auch gedacht, es aber nicht ausgeschrieben damit ich nachher nicht wieder der Buhmann bin. Aber ich habe exakt die selbe Meinung... dank dem bescheidenen Antrieb kann man damit doch nicht mal mit 100km/h über eine Schneedecke fahren, was will man mit so einem schlechten Koffer?


----------



## riedochs (9. Januar 2013)

Die Optik des Focus RS gefällt mir nicht. Den 5 Zylinder von Volvo kenne ich aus dem 97er V70 von Vattern.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Servus 

Meint ihr etwa die Minderjährigen,deren Väter nen R8 nur zum-Brötchen-holen in der Garage stehen haben und bei der ersten Nachfrage;wieviel Zylinder er denn hätte,einen Herzinfarkt bekommen?? Die wirds immer geben 

Zum RS: es gibt qualitativ bessere Autos;ich glaube sogar,jeder Renault Clio ist im Innenraum hochwertiger verarbeitet...aber sxxxxxx drauf. Das macht er mit seinem Motor und der daraus resultierenden Soundkulisse 100000mal wieder wett.
Nicht ohne Grund habe ich in knapp 2,5 Jahren 75tkm runtergespult,und das als reines Spass/Wochenendauto.
Reinsetzen-Frust vergessen-Spaß haben 
Man darf trotzdem nicht vergessen,es ist und bleibt ein Ford...

Freue mich schon auf die Kommentare der VW-Fraktion  Hasser/Neider gibt es genug 

MfG
Mike


----------



## ich558 (9. Januar 2013)

Hammer Kiste  Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es auch einen RS der Sound ist schon der Hammer. Ich glaub's dir dass der unglaublich viel Spaß macht


----------



## winner961 (9. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Wir ja aber die, die noch nicht Volljährig sind ja noch nicht
> 
> Wir streiten uns nur manchmal wie kleine Mädchen, stimmst Riverna Aber sonst sind wir hier ne lustige Truppe. Von jedem Typ ist hier jemand vertreten, irgendjemand hat immer was dagegen und weis was besser, also wie in jedem anderen Forum auch.
> 
> Der mit dem S5 hat sich nie wieder gemeldet nachdem man ihn angezweifelt hat und sich einer zu Wort gemeldet hat der zufälliger Weise auch nen S5 Cabrio hatte. Komisches Kerlchen



Der arme Julian ist aber echt


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches habe ich mir auch gedacht, es aber nicht ausgeschrieben damit ich nachher nicht wieder der Buhmann bin. Aber ich habe exakt die selbe Meinung... dank dem bescheidenen Antrieb kann man damit doch nicht mal mit 100km/h über eine Schneedecke fahren, was will man mit so einem schlechten Koffer?



Vor Buhmann sein hab ich keine Angst. Wem meine Meinung nicht passt, der muss halt damit leben oder kann versuchen mich mit sachlichen Argumenten um zu stimmen. Aber der andere kann auch mal bischen Mett bekommen. Er geizt ja auch nicht mit Sprüchen. Immer ganz fies aber nie direkt angesprochen. Dann lieber "du Idiot"

@jUIeZ:
*DIE* VW-Fraktion gibt es hier nicht, dafür sind hier zuviele User, die was schlechtes bei diesen Autos sehen (ink. mir und ich hatte auch schon ein paar).


----------



## Papzt (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Man darf trotzdem nicht vergessen,es ist und bleibt ein Ford...
> 
> Freue mich schon auf die Kommentare der VW-Fraktion  Hasser/Neider gibt es genug
> 
> ...


Meine Eltern waren immer Ford Fahrer und hatten nie Probleme. Mein erster war auch einer und ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren. Solange man keine qualitativ hochwertige Verarbeitung erwartet gibt es doch absolut nichts zu bemängeln. 
Sieh es mal so VW fährt doch jeder. So einen RS sieht man seltener. Abgesehen davon,  würde ich den RS jederzeit jedem VW Pendant vorziehen


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Meine Eltern waren immer Ford Fahrer und hatten nie Probleme. Mein erster war auch einer und ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren. Solange man keine qualitativ hochwertige Verarbeitung erwartet gibt es doch absolut nichts zu bemängeln.
> Sieh es mal so VW fährt doch jeder. So einen RS sieht man seltener. Abgesehen davon,  würde ich den RS jederzeit jedem VW Pendant vorziehen


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen 

Eigentlich war der Golf R so gut wie gekauft,ist aber an dem Unvermögen des Autohauses gescheitert  zum Glück...
Den Rs würde ich immer wieder kaufen...
Wo bekommt/bekam man soviel Leistung für so wenig Geld ?!
Die Preispolitik für den RS3 ist z.B.ne Frechheit,und Audi sind nicht die einzigen,die auf so einem hohen Ross reiten...


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen
> 
> Eigentlich war der Golf R so gut wie gekauft,ist aber an dem Unvermögen des Autohauses gescheitert  zum Glück...
> Den Rs würde ich immer wieder kaufen...
> ...


 
*Hust* bei einem Mustang.....ebenfalls Ford.
Aber Gratulation zum RS....müsste ich nicht so verdammt viele Km fahren wäre er für mich auch eine Überlegung wert. So wird es wohl ein Diesel werden müssen.

Grüße


----------



## JC88 (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Zum RS: es gibt qualitativ bessere Autos;ich glaube sogar,jeder Renault Clio ist im Innenraum hochwertiger verarbeitet...aber sxxxxxx drauf. Das macht er mit seinem Motor und der daraus resultierenden Soundkulisse 100000mal wieder wett.
> Nicht ohne Grund habe ich in knapp 2,5 Jahren 75tkm runtergespult,und das als reines Spass/Wochenendauto.
> Reinsetzen-Frust vergessen-Spaß haben
> Man darf trotzdem nicht vergessen,es ist und bleibt ein Ford...


 

Ganz klar meine Meinung


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich sonst einsteigen, ist halt mein Wägelchen
> 
> Aber kein Problem
> 
> ...


 
Besten Dank.. und sehr nices Auto. 

Frontantrieb stört dich nicht?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sieh es mal so VW fährt doch jeder.


Nicht jeder, hier gehts um nen Pendant zum RS - also nen GTI oder R sieht man schon eher selten...



> So einen RS sieht man seltener.


Nicht viel seltener als nen R(/32) . Obwohl der von jUleZ_82 schon was hat...



> Abgesehen davon,  würde ich den RS jederzeit jedem VW Pendant vorziehen


 Ganz ehrlich: Ich traue Ford nicht weiter als die Schüsseln werfen kann - dafür hab ich zu viele Storys von meinem Dad und aus dem Bekannten-/Freundeskreis gehört. Dann lieber nen 2.8l VR6 oder den 3.2l (), wobei ich den 2,8l irgendwie eher nehmen würde weil er nach "nichts" aussieht wenn man nicht weiß wo man drauf achten muss. Aber mal davon abgesehen: Ich fahre lieber VW als irgendeinen BMW oder so...
So viel von der sogenannten "VW-Fraktion" (auch wenns da schlimmere Vertreter gibt ).


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2013)

Allein in meinem kleinen Viertel sehe ich täglich 5 GTIs (einen 5er, vier 6er) und einen Golf R, etwa parkend oder fahrend. (Leipzig, Lindenau).
Von daher kann ich die Dinger einfach nicht mehr sehen, obwohl es gute Autos sind.

Bei Ford ist es mit der Qualität, Modelabhängig, unterschiedlich.
Focus ST: Innenraumverarbeitung teilweise mangelhaft.
Mondeo: Probleme mit Fahrwerksverschleiß
RS: kann ich nichts zu sagen.
Wie es bei dem neuen Focus ST aussieht weiß ich auch nicht, Innenraumdesign ist da nicht so meins, aber das ist wie immer auch eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Von den Fahrleistungen und Handling her gibt es bei RS und auch ST nix zu meckern.

Bei VW ist die Verarbeitung besser, aber Montagsmodelle gibt es da ebenfalls. Über DSG oder Tsi Probleme will ich mich gar nicht auslassen.
Allerdings finde ich die Preispolitik, bei einer Marke die sich "Volkswagen" nennt, zweifelhaft.^^


----------



## riedochs (9. Januar 2013)

Mein Onkel hat bis letztes Jahr einen uralten Escort Kombi gefahren und war immer zufrieden damit. Auch im Bekanntenkreis gibt es verschiedene Ford Fahrer. Bisher nichts negatives. Ford leidet wie Opel unter dem schlechten Ruf. Ich kann Ford optisch nicht viel abgewinnen.


----------



## Papzt (9. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nicht jeder, hier gehts um nen Pendant zum RS - also nen GTI oder R sieht man schon eher selten...
> 
> 
> Nicht viel seltener als nen R(/32) . Obwohl der von jUleZ_82 schon was hat...
> ...


 
Naja auf jeden RS den ich gesehen habe kommen aber mit Sicherheit 3 Golf R. Bei ST/GTI ist das schon anders. Aber so hat halt jeder seine Meinung. Mein FoFi hat mir immer treu gedient  Schade, dass ich ihn weggeben musste. würde fast jedes Auto einem VW vorziehen abgesehen von ein paar Ausnahmen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> abgesehen von ein paar Ausnahmen.


 
Die da wären?


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2013)

Volkswagen CC ist schick, aber zu teuer.^^


----------



## Papzt (9. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die da wären?


 
3er Compact, alle Dacias und "Chevys" ( die, die vorher Deawoo waren), jedes Französische Auto und neue Nissans.


----------



## totovo (9. Januar 2013)

Es hat halt jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack, und das ist auch gut so...
Sonst sähen wir ja nur VW´s oder nur Ford´s/BMW´s, usw...

Ich würde mir nie etwas anderes als ein VW kaufen, dafür finde ich die Teile einfach zu schick (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen)! Außerdem hatte ich/ hatte mein Bekanntenkreis noch nie größere Probleme mit den fahrzeugen aus der VW Group... 
Deswegen finde ich es immer schwer nachvollziehbar, wenn die Qualität von motor und Technik so in den Dreck gezogen wird, aber es gibt ja immer schwarze Schafe... die, die was zu meckern haben, schreien hat immer am lautesten


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Volkswagen CC ist schick, aber zu teuer.^^



Mit dem 3.6er


----------



## totovo (9. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mit dem 3.6er


 
Ohja, sehr geiler Motor, bin ich schon des Öfteren gefahren


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Es hat halt jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack, und das ist auch gut so...
> Sonst sähen wir ja nur VW´s oder nur Ford´s/BMW´s, usw...
> 
> Ich würde mir nie etwas anderes als ein VW kaufen, dafür finde ich die Teile einfach zu schick (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen)! Außerdem hatte ich/ hatte mein Bekanntenkreis noch nie größere Probleme mit den fahrzeugen aus der VW Group...
> Deswegen finde ich es immer schwer nachvollziehbar, wenn die Qualität von motor und Technik so in den Dreck gezogen wird, aber es gibt ja immer schwarze Schafe... die, die was zu meckern haben, schreien hat immer am lautesten



Naja man kann Glück haben oder Pech. Aber wenn ich mit 4 Autos von denen was habe, was mich einige tausend Euro kostet hat das wenig mit Montagsmodellen zu tun finde ich. Bei mir kommt keine Auto mehr auf den Hof was irgendwie im Ansatz was mit VW/Audi zu tun hat. Ich meine hier leider die technische Seite. Vom Aussehen würde ich mir so einige Modelle von denen kaufen aber nicht bei den schlechten Erfahrungen, die ich mit denen gesammelt habe.
Und mein Opel läuft alleine Zuverlässiger als alle VW/Seats und Audis zusammen die ich selbst gefahren bin bzw. im Bekanntenkreis vorhanden sind. Trotzdem wird auch mein nächstes Auto kein Opel!!!


----------



## totovo (9. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Naja man kann Glück haben oder Pech. Aber wenn ich mit 4 Autos von denen was habe, was mich einige tausend Euro kostet hat das wenig mit Montagsmodellen zu tun finde ich. Bei mir kommt keine Auto mehr auf den Hof was irgendwie im Ansatz was mit VW/Audi zu tun hat. Ich meine hier leider die technische Seite. Vom Aussehen würde ich mir so einige Modelle von denen kaufen aber nicht bei den schlechten Erfahrungen, die ich mit denen gesammelt habe.
> Und mein Opel läuft alleine Zuverlässiger als alle VW/Seats und Audis zusammen die ich selbst gefahren bin bzw. im Bekanntenkreis vorhanden sind. Trotzdem wird auch mein nächstes Auto kein Opel!!!


 
Ja, man kann mit allen Marken Pech haben, das ist nunmal leider gottes so


----------



## riedochs (9. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mit dem 3.6er


 
Jep, wird wohl mein nächster VW. Allerdings der alte CC vor dem Facelift.


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Es hat halt jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack, und das ist auch gut so...
> Sonst sähen wir ja nur VW´s oder nur Ford´s/BMW´s, usw...
> 
> Ich würde mir nie etwas anderes als ein VW kaufen, dafür finde ich die Teile einfach zu schick (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen)! Außerdem hatte ich/ hatte mein Bekanntenkreis noch nie größere Probleme mit den fahrzeugen aus der VW Group...
> Deswegen finde ich es immer schwer nachvollziehbar, wenn die Qualität von motor und Technik so in den Dreck gezogen wird, aber es gibt ja immer schwarze Schafe... die, die was zu meckern haben, schreien hat immer am lautesten



Immerhin ist die von Auto Bild ermittelte Goldene Möhre des Jahres 2012 ein VW.


----------



## riedochs (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Immerhin ist die von Auto Bild ermittelte Goldene Möhre des Jahres 2012 ein VW.


 
Zurecht. Was VW mit den Steuerketten / Nockenwellenversteller am 1.4er vermurkst hat ist schon ganz großes Kino. Da derzeit die WeltAutos wieder mit 0,9% Finanzierung angeboten werden versuche ich jetzt schon meinen Scirocco auszulösen und in Zahlung zu geben. Die Preise für den 3.6 sind gut und ich muss nicht viel finanzieren. Da mache ich es wie bei dem Passat Variant meiner Frau und legen das Geld auf ein Konto, da habe ich am Ende mehr davon.


----------



## totovo (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Immerhin ist die von Auto Bild ermittelte Goldene Möhre des Jahres 2012 ein VW.



Autobild 



riedochs schrieb:


> Zurecht. Was VW mit den Steuerketten / Nockenwellenversteller am 1.4er vermurkst hat ist schon ganz großes Kino. Da derzeit die WeltAutos wieder mit 0,9% Finanzierung angeboten werden versuche ich jetzt schon meinen Scirocco auszulösen und in Zahlung zu geben. Die Preise für den 3.6 sind gut und ich muss nicht viel finanzieren. Da mache ich es wie bei dem Passat Variant meiner Frau und legen das Geld auf ein Konto, da habe ich am Ende mehr davon.


 

Jop, dass stimmt, da hat man ganz schön tief ins Kloo gegriffen, man hätte den zulieferer besser Kontrollieren müssen. Aber da kann man leider vorher noch soviel testen, wenn der Zulieferer einfach die Formen bis zum bersten benutzt sind die ersten Ketten halt vollkommen in Ordnung und die machen auch keine Probleme! Das Problem tritt erst auf, wenn die Fertigungstolleranzen im zuge des zu hohen Verschleißes der Formen, so groß werden, dass diese Ketten schlicht instabil werden.



> Betroffen sind neben den Nockenwellenverstellern die Steuerketten und  deren Spanner, eigentlich ein auf Lebenszeit des Autos ausgelegtes  Bauteil. Durch Verarbeitungsmängel bei der Herstellung längt sich die  Kette und springt über einzelne Zähne der Zahnräder. Das kann zum  Motor-Totalschaden führen



Aber Probleme mit Zulieferteilen hat nicht nur VW... Sicher trägt man da eine Mitschuld, aber die Hauptschuld trifft da wohl den zulieferer...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Mahlzeit 

@aloha; der Innenraum von nem Mustang ist nochmal ne Ecke schlechter, da schämt sich sogar das Leder,-Leder genannt zu werden !

@whosaa; bin super zufrieden, er bekommt die Power schon sehr gut auf die Straße (Ausnahme-Schnee und ESP ist an^^)
Trotzdem gibt es jedes Jahr ein paar neue Frontpneus 

@nfs; in meiner Stadt fahren ~ 20 GTI´s rum,alle Farben und Formen-aber nur 1 RS auf 4 Städte verteilt^^
geht natürlich auch andersrum.
Ich rede von den Spezies der DUB-Szene etc. die damit nicht klar kommen,dass auch andere schöne Autos bauen/tunen. Ich finde die Arbeit von denen tlw. pornös,aber frag mal einen,was der von meinem RS hält...da bekommt man das Grinsen nicht mehr ausm Gesicht...eingebildete xxx


----------



## kazzig (9. Januar 2013)

GTI fährt hier in der Umgebung Stuttgart gefühlt jeder 5.
Manchmal glaube ich sogar, dass VW fiese Angebote für den GTI raushaut, damit noch mehr auf die Straßen kommen 
Für mich persönlich fällt der GTI schon allein wegen seiner Exklusivität raus, siehe oben. Technisch möchte ich nichts dazu sagen, aber der 2 Liter Turbobenziner wird ja sonst in vielen Autos dieser Kategorie verbaut. 

Aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Audi und Ford, dann würde mir die Entscheidung schon relativ leicht fallen und zwar zu Gunsten des Audi. Ich denke da nur weiter an den Wiederverkauf und der ist bei Audi (BMW, VW, Mercedes) wohl deutlich höher als bei Ford. Nichts gegen Ford an sich!

*Edith: Wobei ich beim RS sagen muss, dass ich EXTREM neidisch auf den 5-Zylinder bin, arghhh. Den hätte ich so gerne in meinem S3 gehabt *


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> GTI fährt hier in der Umgebung Stuttgart gefühlt jeder 5.
> Manchmal glaube ich sogar, dass VW fiese Angebote für den GTI raushaut, damit noch mehr auf die Straßen kommen
> Für mich persönlich fällt der GTI schon allein wegen seiner Exklusivität raus, siehe oben. Technisch möchte ich nichts dazu sagen, aber der 2 Liter Turbobenziner wird ja sonst in vielen Autos dieser Kategorie verbaut.
> 
> Aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Audi und Ford, dann würde mir die Entscheidung schon relativ leicht fallen und zwar zu Gunsten des Audi. Ich denke da nur weiter an den Wiederverkauf und der ist bei Audi (BMW, VW, Mercedes) wohl deutlich höher als bei Ford. Nichts gegen Ford an sich!



Stimme dir zu. Den RS gibt es weltweit 11500 (meiner ist übrigens Nr.7514) mal, dass ist das einzige Argument, womit man später noch nen paar Euro verdienen kann.

Wenn ich mal alt bin, wirds bei mir auch nen Audi. Dann aber eher was gediegenes, A7 ist für mich eines der schönsten Autos 2012...

ps. Danke an alle,die den RS doch nicht so schlecht finden


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

Wieso sollte man den schlecht finden? Freud mich immer, einen zu sehen.


----------



## JC88 (9. Januar 2013)

Ich find der RS ist echt ne Saugeile Karre 

Allerdings fährt bei uns in der Nachbarschaft zweimal der gleiche rum. Und ich meine wirklich der gleiche. Absolut identisch in dem RS Grün, gleiche Felgen, gleiche Aussattung, sogar das Kennzeichen ist bis auf 2 Zahlen fast identisch.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man den schlecht finden? Freud mich immer, einen zu sehen.


 
Richte mich gerade an die Vertreter in ihren Passat-Kombis,die meinen,sie müssten mich von der linken Spur blinken und dann noch den Finger zeigen 

Gibt noch nen paar Trottel,die nicht wissen,um was für ein Auto es sich dort handelt #

@JC; normal Grün ohne alles find ich langweilig...  immer schön abheben von der Masse


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2013)

Diese Vertretter Trottel machen das nicht nur bei dir... nur das ich weit aus nicht soviel entgegensetzen könnte wie du


----------



## JC88 (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> @JC; normal Grün ohne alles find ich langweilig...  immer schön abheben von der Masse


 
Ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Diese Vertretter Trottel machen das nicht nur bei dir... nur das ich weit aus nicht soviel entgegensetzen könnte wie du


 
Mache gar nichts,lasse die netten Herren vorbei.......................................................................
................................................................und schiebe sie an 

Manchmal zumindest, wenn sie mich ärgern ^^

Ansonsten immer schön Piano Gas geben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ansonsten immer schön Piano Gas geben


 
wegen dem Spritverbrauch  ?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> wegen dem Spritverbrauch  ?


 
Wegen Rücksicht auf andere 

11l mit Ü300 PS geht doch in Ordnung


----------



## JC88 (9. Januar 2013)

Das geht absolut in Ordnung.
Ich lieg mit 200 PS bei knappen 9,5 L


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Sage ich ja 

Vlt.sehe ich ja den einen oder anderen im Sommer an/auf der NOS 

Oder bei D&W in Bochum (im Sommer/jeden Freitag) zwischen den ganzen Opel Corsa A/B und GTI´s


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2013)

@JUleZ_82
Das Beispiel Mustang war nur auf Preis-Leistung(PS) bezogen.
Aber stimmt schon der Stang Innenraum ist nicht gerade hübsch, wobei sich aber die Verarbeitung stetig verbessert hat. (mhh das Leder fand ich eigentlich ganz okay beim Bj. 2011)
Mal was zum RS, der hat doch Recaros drin?! 
Wie ist das so beim ein-aussteigen (bufft man sich da an den "Wangen" der Sitze?), bzw.: sind die auch langstreckentauglich, oder schlafen da einem die Po-backen ein?
(Ernstgemeinte Fragen!)


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @JUleZ_82
> Das Beispiel Mustang war nur auf Preis-Leistung(PS) bezogen.
> Aber stimmt schon der Stang Innenraum ist nicht gerade hübsch, wobei sich aber die Verarbeitung stetig verbessert hat. (mhh das Leder fand ich eigentlich ganz okay beim Bj. 2011)
> Mal was zum RS, der hat doch Recaros drin?!
> ...


 
Jep,da sind die Sportster CS drin :
http://www.autowallpaper.de/News/images/upload/2009/Ford/29932.jpg -wobei ich sie in der Alcantara/Leder-Version besitze http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/134/6573/10086316/image-592-32931.JPG

Die Seitenwange wird sehr beantsprucht -> eindeutiger Schwachpunkt - reibt nach vielen KM einfach auf und die Farbe geht flöten

Ansonsten sind das die bequemsten Schalensitze,die ich kenne. Bin recht stämmig und das Sitzgefühl ist auch nach mehreren Hundert KM bombastisch!


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

Das sind die gleichen Recaros wie in meinem Clio. Nur mit anderem Bezug. Meine musste ich auch schon neu beziehen lassen, da die Seitenwagen kaputt waren. Bei meinem Bruder seinem Auto war es schon zweimal. Die Sitzwangen sind sehr hart und hoch. Da rutscht man beim Einsteigen zwangsläufig drüber. Ansonsten sind die sitze perfekt. Da ich sehr dünn bin, könnten sie noch etwas enger sein. Ansonsten top.  

http://media.caranddriver.com/images/09q4/301621/2009-renault-clio-rs-renault-sport-recaro-seats-photo-301657-s-1280x782.jpg

http://images.forum-auto.com/mesimages/74140/interieur4.JPG


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das sind die gleichen Recaros wie in meinem Clio. Nur mit anderem Bezug. Meine musste ich auch schon neu beziehen lassen, da die Seitenwagen kaputt waren. Bei meinem Bruder seinem Auto war es schon zweimal. Die Sitzwangen sind sehr hart und hoch. Da rutscht man beim Einsteigen zwangsläufig drüber. Ansonsten sind die sitze perfekt. Da ich sehr dünn bin, könnten sie noch etwas enger sein. Ansonsten top.
> 
> http://media.caranddriver.com/images/09q4/301621/2009-renault-clio-rs-renault-sport-recaro-seats-photo-301657-s-1280x782.jpg
> 
> http://images.forum-auto.com/mesimages/74140/interieur4.JPG


 
Jep,sind die gleichen. Eure sind aber verstellbar.

Egal,Recaro Sitzschoner sind noch geplant


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

Wie, deine sind nicht verstellbar? Für was ist die Schraube an der Seite?


----------



## JC88 (9. Januar 2013)

Sind wohl auch die gleichen wie im Corsa D OPC

http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/6/3715/42497022/p1060413-659946217828798761.JPG

Wobei ich sagen muss das man im direkten Vergleich in den Astra H Recaros weitaus besser sitzt. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest ist der Seitenhalt oben wie auch an den beinen besser.

http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/178/7410/38705063/05022011049-1381005982522517279.jpg


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie, deine sind nicht verstellbar? Für was ist die Schraube an der Seite?


 
Die komplette Lehne kann man verstellen,aber bei euch ist doch noch nen Hebel an der Seite für die Höhe oder nicht ?? 

@jc; die sind auch in den Megane´RS etc...viele Variationen


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

Ja. Billigschrott  Überall verbaut...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Billigschrott  Überall verbaut...


 
Im RS ist die Höhe fest! Kein Hebel an der Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Januar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss das man im direkten Vergleich in den Astra H Recaros weitaus besser sitzt. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest ist der Seitenhalt oben wie auch an den beinen besser.
> 
> http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/178/7410/38705063/05022011049-1381005982522517279.jpg


 
Die sehen ja gräßlich aus


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss das man im direkten Vergleich in den Astra H Recaros weitaus besser sitzt. Meiner Meinung nach zumindest ist der Seitenhalt oben wie auch an den beinen besser.
> 
> http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/178/7410/38705063/05022011049-1381005982522517279.jpg



Uha, die sind ziemlich hässlich. Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen. 



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Im RS ist die Höhe fest! Kein Hebel an der Seite.



Seitenairbags? Wir ham einen... Neben in dem Kasten drinne.  http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5426/gffnjt7565sb8.jpg

Was ich gehört hab, sollten die Sitze vom Focus besser ne Verstellung haben. Man soll recht hoch sitzen?


----------



## JC88 (9. Januar 2013)

Alles Geschmackssache. Ich find die um welten besser als die ausm Corsa OPC z.B.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Sind für mich bessere Liegesessel fürs Wohnzimmer...aber Geschmäcker...bla bla bla


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Uha, die sind ziemlich hässlich. Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sagt man,ich finde es geht mit der Höhe...bin 1,82m.

Aber Höhe verstellen KÖNNEN ist immer gut...


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 1,93 m. und ich bin froh, dass ich die Dinger bis aufs Bodenblech runterschrauben kann. Mir sind die Sitze aber trotz Verstellung noch etwas zu hoch.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,93 m. und ich bin froh, dass ich die Dinger bis aufs Bodenblech runterschrauben kann. Mir sind die Sitze aber trotz Verstellung noch etwas zu hoch.


 
Alles klar,verstehe 

Dann wirds im RS mit der Höhe echt kritisch


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2013)

Die meisten Leute sitzen eh viel zu tief im Auto drin. Lernt man ja bei jedem Fahrertraining. Sitze so hoch stellen wie es noch geht ohne dass man mit dem Kopf streift. Bessere Übersicht, bessere Fahrzeugkontrolle sind der Lohn dafür. Außerdem kommt man auch in gesetztem Alter noch ordentlich rein und raus 

Ist bei 1.93m vermutlich aber nicht so einfach überhaupt ne ordentliche Position zu finden... Es gibt ja auch Autos, mit denen ich auch mit 1.83m keine richtige Position finde.


----------



## riedochs (9. Januar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Jop, dass stimmt, da hat man ganz schön tief ins Kloo gegriffen, man hätte den zulieferer besser Kontrollieren müssen. Aber da kann man leider vorher noch soviel testen, wenn der Zulieferer einfach die Formen bis zum bersten benutzt sind die ersten Ketten halt vollkommen in Ordnung und die machen auch keine Probleme! Das Problem tritt erst auf, wenn die Fertigungstolleranzen im zuge des zu hohen Verschleißes der Formen, so groß werden, dass diese Ketten schlicht instabil werden.
> 
> Aber Probleme mit Zulieferteilen hat nicht nur VW... Sicher trägt man da eine Mitschuld, aber die Hauptschuld trifft da wohl den zulieferer...



Das Problem ist das die Zulieferer bis auf den letzten Cent ausgepresst werden und die Konstruktion keine Reserven hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2013)

Der Zulieferer liefert im Normalfall die Qualität für die er bezahlt wird und die in den Lastenheften spezifiziert wird. Wenn es dennoch Probleme gibt, sind entweder die Spezifikationen des Herstellers falsch oder der Zulieferer hat Probleme mit der Qualität...

Wer da die Hauptschuld trägt ist vom Endkunde normalerweise nicht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2013)

Das muss den Endkunden auch eigentlich nicht interessieren. 

Er kauft den Wagen beim OEM und der muss für die Qualität gerade stehen. Wenn der Schrott zukauft ist das sein Problem.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2013)

Im Prinzip schon, wobei es den Endkunden schon interessiert, wenn er mit der Karre liegenbleibt. 

Ich finde es nur naiv, wenn man schreibt, die Hauptschuld trägt der Zulieferer. Immerhin hat der OEM den Lieferanten ausgesucht (oft genug einfach den falschen - weil der eben der billigste war), die Teile spezifiziert, erprobt und freigegeben...


----------



## Falk (9. Januar 2013)

Also mich interessiert es bei Problemen (ob Auto oder sonstwas) nicht, wessen Schuld es ist. Ich halte mich da immer an den letzten in der Kette, also beim Auto den Hersteller oder die Vertragswerkstatt, die zuletzt den Stempel gesetzt hat das alles Ordnung ist.


----------



## riedochs (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte beruflich mit Zulieferbetrieben zu tun. Ganz ehrlich: Die sind ziemlich arm dran. 
Ein Beispiel: Eine Firma stellte Kunststoffplättchen in verschiedenen Farben her (ist schwerer als man glaubt weil der Kunststoff je nach Farbe sich mehr oder weniger beim Abkühlen verformt). Diese werden zur Markieren der Kraftstoffpumpen genommen. Es werden immer Chargen a 10000 Stück geliefert. Sind nur 2! Plätchen leicht verzogen geht die ganze Charge zurück. Hat man das 3x im Jahr ist der Vertrag futsch. D.h. auf über x00.000 Teile die dort jedes Jahr produziert werden darf man 6 Fehlerteile haben die zusammen weniger als 10 Cent wert sind. Und da wundert es noch jemanden wenn die Zulieferer alles bis zum letzten ausreißen um überhaupt noch Gewinn zu machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich hatte beruflich mit Zulieferbetrieben zu tun. Ganz ehrlich: Die sind ziemlich arm dran.
> Ein Beispiel: Eine Firma stellte Kunststoffplättchen in verschiedenen Farben her (ist schwerer als man glaubt weil der Kunststoff je nach Farbe sich mehr oder weniger beim Abkühlen verformt). Diese werden zur Markieren der Kraftstoffpumpen genommen. Es werden immer Chargen a 10000 Stück geliefert. Sind nur 2! Plätchen leicht verzogen geht die ganze Charge zurück. Hat man das 3x im Jahr ist der Vertrag futsch. D.h. auf über x00.000 Teile die dort jedes Jahr produziert werden darf man 6 Fehlerteile haben die zusammen weniger als 10 Cent wert sind. Und da wundert es noch jemanden wenn die Zulieferer alles bis zum letzten ausreißen um überhaupt noch Gewinn zu machen.


 
Die sind nicht zwingend arm dran - immerhin zwingt ja niemanden eine Firma einen Auftrag anzunehmen. Wer liefert muss auch fähig sein und diese Fähigkeit auch nachweisen. Der Qualitätsmaßstab ist in der Autoindustrie nunmal sehr hoch. Wer das nicht kann, der muss halt was anderes machen.

Im Übrigen ist das ja nur logisch, dass wenn 2 Plättchen von 10000 Ausschuss sind, die ganze Charge zurückgeht. Gerade bei Centartikeln wird ja wohl niemand auf die Idee kommen alle nachzumessen und zu sortieren, das steht in keinem Verhältnis. Umgekehrt ist davon auszugehen, dass wenn 2 Teile fehlerhaft sind auch noch andere Teile des Lieferloses nicht zu verwenden sind - da stimmt ja dann was im Prozess nicht. Aussortieren ist nicht, also weg damit! Ein Lieferant, der das nicht kann wird zurecht irgendwann den Auftrag los sein! Wegen so nem simplen Plastikteil wird ja kein OEM eine Reklamationswelle riskieren wollen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Januar 2013)

Das sieht auch mal interessant aus, was ABT da mit dem A1 gemacht hat :

http://www.abt-sportsline.de/uploads/tx_mpcontent/IMG_3235.jpg


----------



## JC88 (9. Januar 2013)

Nicht mein Fall 
Die grünen Applikationen sind nicht schön gesetzt finde ich. Wirkt wie der Harlekinpolo


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sieht auch mal interessant aus, was ABT da mit dem A1 gemacht hat :
> 
> http://www.abt-sportsline.de/uploads/tx_mpcontent/IMG_3235.jpg


 
Wie schön alle Marken das Grün vom RS kopieren...selbst Lambo,Porsche und Co


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2013)

Der A1 gefällt mir grundsätzlich nicht. Da kann man dranpappen, was man will.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der A1 gefällt mir grundsätzlich nicht. Da kann man dranpappen, was man will.


 
Zu wenig Auto für zu viel Geld!


----------



## Metalic (9. Januar 2013)

Bei den Felgen hätte ich ständig Panik dass mir dank irgendeinem winzigen Steinchen die Beschichtung abplatzt


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Der Nachfolger von meinem...IN LOVE !!!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-gFzgRyNjD1k/UI-g0sLKpRI/AAAAAAAAcUc/OFh3lx01x0k/s1600/a7_1.jpg

Porno


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2013)

Mir gefallen tiefe Autos ja sehr, aber wenn die halbe Felge im Radkasten verschwindet sieht das einfach nur kacke aus. Kann mit den Luftballonfahrwerken eh nichts anfangen, richtige Männer fahren auch im Alltag tief und stehen nicht nur tief in der Gegend rum.


----------



## Papzt (9. Januar 2013)

Gefällt dir das echt wenn die Gurke so tief ist? Finde das extrem hässlich. Das passt sowieso nicht zu einer Limo


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

Der steht nicht tief in der Gegend rum sondern der ist auf die Schnauze gefallen. Ganze Fresse kaputt. Sieht jetzt genau so aus wie seine kleinen Brüder


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Geht um den A7.

Die Tiefe ist ja nur für die Show 

Diese Form ist zwar kopiert vom CLS,aber was solls. Größer als der A6,sportlicher wie der A8. Einfach ein Traum,mMn 

Einige wollten einen Wallpaper von meinem, bitte schön


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

Mir sagt da der CLS mehr zu. Etwas Bösartiger das ganze und als ShootingBrake einfach ne Bombe. Ob so ein Auto Sinn macht, keine Ahnung aber ich find ihn Geil. Audi ist alles schon so ausgelutscht. Die könnten mal neue Gesichter gebrauchen und nicht nur neue Scheinwerfer. Die riesen Kühlergrills haben die schon gefühlt 15 Jahre.

Gebrauchtwagen: Mercedes-Benz, CLS 63 AMG, S Sport KEYLESS-GO Comand ILS Memory, Benzin,


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Mir sagt da der CLS mehr zu. Etwas Bösartiger das ganze und als ShootingBrake einfach ne Bombe. Ob so ein Auto Sinn macht, keine Ahnung aber ich find ihn Geil. Audi ist alles schon so ausgelutscht. Die könnten mal neue Gesichter gebrauchen und nicht nur neue Scheinwerfer. Die riesen Kühlergrills haben die schon gefühlt 15 Jahre.


 
So gehts mir mit dem A3,den gab es gefühlte 20 Jahre mit der gleichen Form...deswegen habe ich mich schnell gegen den S3 entschieden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Zu wenig Auto für zu viel Geld!


 
Irrtum, ein Polo oder Mini kostet ähnlich viel und die Verarbeitung und Haptik vom A1 scheint Oberklasse zu sein.



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wie schön alle Marken das Grün vom RS kopieren...selbst Lambo,Porsche und Co


 
Das Grün gab's ja auch schon vor dem RS.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Ich muss mich verbessern, gibt doch nen Golf R,der einem gefallen könnte:
VW Golf 6 R: Brachiales Leistungsdoping von HGP

Da lag ich sabbernd vor der Glotze,als man ihn bei GRIP vorgestellt hat...
Noch nie ein Auto gesehen,was von 0 auf 40 einfach "springt"  aber der Preis ist auch 

@king; ich suche dir den Artikel raus, wo´s geschrieben steht,wer von wem das grelle grün kopiert hat


----------



## ich558 (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Zu wenig Auto für zu viel Geld!



Lasst meinen A1 in Ruhe 

Ich bin mehr als froh mich dafür entschieden zu haben


----------



## winner961 (9. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Irrtum, ein Polo oder Mini kostet ähnlich viel und die Verarbeitung und Haptik vom A1 scheint Oberklasse zu sein.
> 
> Das Grün gab's ja auch schon vor dem RS.



Das erste Auto was mir einfällt was auch giftgrün war ist ein Porsche RS Special America (ich erinnere mich nicht mehr an den Namen) der erschien nach meiner Erinnerung 1974 ist also meine Meinung nach das älteste Auto dieser Farbgebung


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

A1 ist bestimmt cool. Aber wenn denn als ausgeburt der Hölle mit Quattro und ab 300PS. 

audi a1 quattro - Google-Suche

So sieht er schon ganz schick aus. Aber mehr Leistung bei weniger Gewicht wäre nötig und den ganzen Komfortscheiß raus.


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Einige wollten einen Wallpaper von meinem, bitte schön



Danke, endlich


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Danke, endlich


 
Leider nicht den, den du haben wolltest


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

wird das Auto auch mal so bewegt wie es aussieht


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Leider nicht den, den du haben wolltest



Aber besser als nichts. 

Weist was mal geil wäre? N Mikro an der Heckstoßstange befestigen


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> wird das Auto auch mal so bewegt wie es aussieht


 
Wollte ich gerade mal erwähnen,vlt. kann das ja jemand unterbieten 

Heimatort->Köln - Köln->Heimatort= ~ 240 KM = 1,5 Tankfüllungen   Reisegeschwindigkeit: Ü200 km/h 

Bis nach Berlin etc. bräuchte ich nen Tanklaster im Schlepptau 

@watercooled; dafür bräuchte ich eine GoPro


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

Landstrasse, Acker oder einfach AB?

Aufn Autotreffen mit ihren tiefergelegten Autos meinte einer mit nem Subaru "so schnell wie ihr auf der AB fahren könnt, da überhol ich euch doch nebenan aufn Acker noch". Geiler Spruch. Und auf die Frage ob das Teil denn tatsächlich bischen Leistung hat oder nur einen auf WRC macht kommt einfach nur die Antwort "400PS+ je nach Ladedruck.

Den Verbrauch bekomm ich aber auch hin mit meinem 1,8 Triebwerk


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2013)

Oder n Mikro. Bild muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Landstrasse, Acker oder einfach AB?
> 
> Aufn Autotreffen mit ihren tiefergelegten Autos meinte einer mit nem Subaru "so schnell wie ihr auf der AB fahren könnt, da überhol ich euch doch nebenan aufn Acker noch". Geiler Spruch. Und auf die Frage ob das Teil denn tatsächlich bischen Leistung hat oder nur einen auf WRC macht kommt einfach nur die Antwort "400PS+ je nach Ladedruck.
> 
> Den Verbrauch bekomm ich aber auch hin mit meinem 1,8 Triebwerk



AB 

Ging mir jetzt um die Reichweite, 240Km mit nem 55l Tank ist nicht besonders viel ^^

@water; so hört sich das an 
Ford Focus RS and a Go Pro Hero 2 - YouTube


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wollte ich gerade mal erwähnen,vlt. kann das ja jemand unterbieten
> 
> Heimatort->Köln - Köln->Heimatort= ~ 240 KM = 1,5 Tankfüllungen   Reisegeschwindigkeit: Ü200 km/h
> 
> ...


 

Dafür sind 1,5 Tankfüllungen vom Sauerland nach Köln und zurück aber auch extrem viel     Das liegt ja doch recht nah beieinander ...


----------



## 1821984 (9. Januar 2013)

ja 55Liter Super+ für nichtmal 250km hab ich auch schon gemacht und wie gesagt das ganze dann mit dem 1,8T und keinem 5Zyl.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Landstrasse, Acker oder einfach AB?
> 
> Aufn Autotreffen mit ihren tiefergelegten Autos meinte einer mit nem Subaru "so schnell wie ihr auf der AB fahren könnt, da überhol ich euch doch nebenan aufn Acker noch". Geiler Spruch. Und auf die Frage ob das Teil denn tatsächlich bischen Leistung hat oder nur einen auf WRC macht kommt einfach nur die Antwort "400PS+ je nach Ladedruck.
> 
> Den Verbrauch bekomm ich aber auch hin mit meinem 1,8 Triebwerk


 
Ich habe gemessene 313 PS,aber nicht mehr lange 
WRX Sti´s,wenn die gemacht sind,brennt der Asphalt  super Motoren,die echt viel aushalten


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2013)

Die Reichweite hat mein Streetka im Winter auch "hin bekommen". Und das ohne Absicht, aber da war der Tank etwas kleiner. 

GoPro wäre jetzt nicht gerade meine erste Wahl für Tonaufnahmen. Zumindest beim Skifahren und Tauchen war bei unserer immer nur das Bild zu gebrauchen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Reichweite hat mein Streetka im Winter auch "hin bekommen", aber da war der Tank etwas kleiner.
> 
> GoPro wäre jetzt nicht gerade meine erste Wahl für Tonaufnahmen. Zumindest beim Skifahren und Tauchen war bei unserer immer nur das Bild zu gebrauchen.


 
Ich trau dem Saugnapf nicht übern Weg


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2013)

Was ich erstaunlich finde ist das hier jeder auf den RS scheinbar abfährt zumindestens der große Teil. Wäre jUleZ_82 nun jemand der einen aufgebauten normalen 0815 Ford hätte und würde diesen "verbasteln" wäre er der Depp.  Scheinbar ist das "Verbasteln" ab Werk besser als das eigene "Verbasteln". Und nein ich finde nicht das ein RS verbastelt ist


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ich trau dem Saugnapf nicht übern Weg




Die 3M Klebepads halten bombig, sind aber natürlich nichts für aufs Auto. Den Saugnapf hab ich (noch) nicht.

Der "Trick" bei der GoPro ist aber halt dass die Cam auch überlebt wenn der Saugnapf versagt. Musst sie nur finden.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 3M Klebepads halten bombig, sind aber natürlich nichts für aufs Auto. Den Saugnapf hab ich (noch) nicht.
> 
> Der "Trick" bei der GoPro ist aber halt dass die Cam auch überlebt wenn der Saugnapf versagt. Musst sie nur finden.


 
Hört sich prollig an,aber dafür ist mir der Lack zu schade 

Warte noch auf die Oma,die mir ne Beule ins Auto haut...


----------



## >ExX< (10. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ich gerade mal erwähnen,vlt. kann das ja jemand unterbieten
> 
> Heimatort->Köln - Köln->Heimatort= ~ 240 KM = 1,5 Tankfüllungen   Reisegeschwindigkeit: Ü200 km/h
> 
> ...



Wie lange haste denn für die strecke gebraucht? Von mir aus sinds hin und zurück nämlich exakt 240 km^^


----------



## kazzig (10. Januar 2013)

Ich wusste nicht, ob ich das hier posten soll, aber Videos gehen immer 
Aufgenommen letzten Sommer mit einem CLS 500 Versuchsfahrzeug mit der GoPro.

Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udgpETaS4lE


----------



## jUleZ_82 (10. Januar 2013)

[QUOTE=>ExX

Ne gute Stunde


----------



## Low (10. Januar 2013)

Also nach Dortmund rein ist glaube 20km vorher schon stau und 100km/h limit. Nach Köln ist es doch noch schlimmer


----------



## Falk (10. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie die Straßenräumung in Österreich funktioniert? Mitte Februar soll es nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm zum Skifahren gehen, und derzeit überlege ich noch, ob ich mit dem Auto fahre (praktisch weil Skisachen nicht zu schleppen sind) oder doch mit den Öffentlichen. Habe keine Lust, extra Schneeketten zu beschaffen (die nicht ganz günstig sind) - deswegen die Frage: wie sieht es in den Alpen mit dem Zustand der Straßen im Winter aus? Winterreifen mit 6-7mm Profil sind drauf und laut ÖAMTC oder wie der ADAC in .at heißt ist auf der Strecke schon mal keine Schneekettenpflicht.


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie die Straßenräumung in Österreich funktioniert?



Ist unterschiedlich, meist funktionierts recht gut. Schneit es aber mal etwas mehr, wor allem in der Nacht, muss man eigentlich überall (vor allem in der Früh und Vormittag) auch auf der AB mit Schneefahrbahn rechnen.

Die zufahrt zu den Schigebieten ist in der Regel aber problemlos - bin im heurigen Winter schon mehrmals Schifahren gewesen, hab selbst weder Allrad noch Schneeketten und bin trotzdem immer angekommen. Probleme verursachen meist (nur) die LKW aus dem osten ohne Winterausrüstung, und die fahren dort eh nicht.


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn du durch kleinere Orte musst dann vergiss es. Bei starkem Schneefall schaffen die das nicht.


----------



## Falk (10. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn du durch kleinere Orte musst dann vergiss es. Bei starkem Schneefall schaffen die das nicht.


 
Soweit ich das sehe muss ich nur über die Entsprechung von Bundesstraßen, ich will keine Schleichwege durch das verschneite Nirgendwo fahren. Allrad ist vorhanden, Schneeketten würde ich mir wie gesagt gerne sparen (die Meinung in anderen Foren geht auch eher in die Richtung, dass man, wenn man Schneeketten sinnvoll benutzen kann, eher mit dem Auto aufsetzt bzw. die Frontlippe zum Schneepflug wird)...Ich werd dann glaube ich mal kurz vorher beim ADAC durchrufen, die sollten ja ungefähr wissen, wie die Verkehrssituation ist...


----------



## totovo (10. Januar 2013)

Also ,it dem "hinkommen" hatte ich bisher nie probleme, ich finde, dass der Winterdienst in Österreich wesentlich besser funktioniert als hierzulande...

Und in de Skigebieten sind die hinter jedem Schneekörnchen auf der Straße her, wie die polizei hinter nem Schwerverbrecher! Also da wo ich war, waren diue Straßen auch bei 3 tagen dauerschneefall geräumt^^


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Ford Crown Vic P71 importieren lassen soll. Ich find die Karre ja richtig geil  muss mal den Importeur meines Vertrauens ansprechen


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2013)

Der Spritverbrauch ist aber nicht unerheblich. Die miese Wandlerautomatik dazu.


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe muss ich nur über die Entsprechung von Bundesstraßen, ich will keine Schleichwege durch das verschneite Nirgendwo fahren. Allrad ist vorhanden, Schneeketten würde ich mir wie gesagt gerne sparen (die Meinung in anderen Foren geht auch eher in die Richtung, dass man, wenn man Schneeketten sinnvoll benutzen kann, eher mit dem Auto aufsetzt bzw. die Frontlippe zum Schneepflug wird)...Ich werd dann glaube ich mal kurz vorher beim ADAC durchrufen, die sollten ja ungefähr wissen, wie die Verkehrssituation ist...


 
Allrad ist eh Pflicht. Auf vielen Straßen gibts auch Schneekettenpflicht. Deswegen vermeide ich/wir es immer im Winter da hin zu gehen....

@totovo: Mach ne Bullenkutsche drauß


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Spritverbrauch ist aber nicht unerheblich. Die miese Wandlerautomatik dazu.


 Ein passendes Schaltgetriebe zu organisieren wäre natürlich das erste was ich mache. Ich würde nie im Leben den Spaß am schalten nehmen lassen. Ein Freund der Familie hat das schon mal an dem Mustang meines Vaters gemacht. Ist zwar schon länger her aber das sollte immer noch klappen. Aber mal sehen. Schulden sind bezahlt und arbeiten tu ich auch wieder. Dazu bin ich jung genug um  mir sowas zu gönnen


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn schon so ein Schlitten dann gehört da auch ne Automatik rein.
Es muss ja schließlich immer eine Hand für Donut oder Knarre frei sein  .


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn schon so ein Schlitten dann gehört da auch ne Automatik rein.
> Es muss ja schließlich immer eine Hand für Donut oder Knarre frei sein  .


 
Olstyle du schaust zu viel Filme ...  

Im echten Leben braucht er eine freie Hand für den Donut und den Donut,  oder den Donut und die Coke, oder für Pommes und Milchshake, oder ...


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Ford Crown Vic P71 importieren lassen soll. Ich find die Karre ja richtig geil  muss mal den Importeur meines Vertrauens ansprechen


 
Ein Gebrauchter dürfte ja nicht all zu teuer sein. Bei Mobile is sowas ab ca. 7 000 € zu bekommen, bei Ebay gehen die Dinger so bei 5 000 $ los. Kauf, Import und Umbau Getriebe. Max. 25 000 € würde ich schätzen. Wenn es einem das wert ist, warum nicht. Ich persönlich würde aber die Automatik behalten. Die gehört zu so nem Auto dazu. Zumindest für mein Empfinden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> A1 ist bestimmt cool. Aber wenn denn als ausgeburt der Hölle mit Quattro und ab 300PS.
> 
> audi a1 quattro - Google-Suche
> 
> So sieht er schon ganz schick aus. Aber mehr Leistung bei weniger Gewicht wäre nötig und den ganzen Komfortscheiß raus.


 
Mal schauen, was Audi wohl im S1 verbaut. Die 185PS Version vom A1 soll aber auch schon gut gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Olstyle du schaust zu viel Filme ...


Man kann zu viele Filme sehen?


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn schon so ein Schlitten dann gehört da auch ne Automatik rein.
> Es muss ja schließlich immer eine Hand für Donut oder Knarre frei sein  .


Hm der Donut sollte kein Problem sein, aber ich schätze das mit der Knarre ist hier in DE so eine sache. Selbst wenn ich mit einer LAPD Karre rum gurke  Ich hasse Automatik. 


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ein Gebrauchter dürfte ja nicht all zu teuer sein. Bei Mobile is sowas ab ca. 7 000 € zu bekommen, bei Ebay gehen die Dinger so bei 5 000 $ los. Kauf, Import und Umbau Getriebe. Max. 25 000 € würde ich schätzen. Wenn es einem das wert ist, warum nicht. Ich persönlich würde aber die Automatik behalten. Die gehört zu so nem Auto dazu. Zumindest für mein Empfinden.


Ja könnte direkt einen nehmen. 286 V8 PS, 76tm mit Umbau und Anmeldung knapp 8,5. Geht also. Müsste dann "nur" noch die Kupplung und das Getriebe kaufen + Kleinkram. Ach und die Rückbank, denn die orininalen Plastik-verbrechersitze will ich nicht drin behalten. Obwohl das natürlich geil wäre wenn ich die Schwiegereltern mitnehme


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> denn die orininalen Plastik-verbrechersitze will ich nicht drin behalten. Obwohl das natürlich geil wäre wenn ich die Schwiegereltern mitnehme


 
Wenn dir mal ein Kumpel in die Karre kotzt, wirst du froh drum sein.


----------



## ich558 (10. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was Audi wohl im S1 verbaut. Die 185PS Version vom A1 soll aber auch schon gut gehen.


 
Den bin ich gefahren. An und für sich macht der schon viel Spaß aber die Traktionskontrolle ist ständig am regeln wenn man unter 80 km/h in den ersten beiden Gängen voll drauf latscht. Und das Ding muss Öl saufen ohne Ende


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja auch "nur" der 1.4er den ich im Scirocco habe. Im Polo GTI ist der ja auch drin mit 180PS. Auch beim Polo GTI gibt es wohl erhebliche Probleme mit dem Ölverbrauch. Ich kann jedenfalls bei mir keinen Ölverbrauch innerhalb des Wechselintervalls von 15tkm feststellen. Die 185PS dürften sich wohl an der Belastungsgrenze des Materials bewegen.


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

Naja klar sind die am Limit. Sogar drüber würde ich glatt behaupten. Schwiegervater hatte auch den 1.4er in seinem Passat. Bei 38tkm ist ihm der Turbo geplatzt und in der Werkstatt hat man gesagt,  dass er einen sehr guten Motor hätte den normalerweise haben die meisten bei ca 25tkm die Beine breit gemacht. Das sind wahrscheinlich die miesesten Motoren die je verkauft wurden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja klar sind die am Limit. Sogar drüber würde ich glatt behaupten. Schwiegervater hatte auch den 1.4er in seinem Passat. Bei 38tkm ist ihm der Turbo geplatzt und in der Werkstatt hat man gesagt,  dass er einen sehr guten Motor hätte den normalerweise haben die meisten bei ca 25tkm die Beine breit gemacht. Das sind wahrscheinlich die miesesten Motoren die je verkauft wurden



Soweit ich weiß, ist das aber ein anderer Motor.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Das sind wahrscheinlich die miesesten Motoren die je verkauft wurden


 
Na um dich an Motoren wie die NSU Wankelteile zu erinnern bist du vermutlich schlicht zu jung...


----------



## totovo (10. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Allrad ist eh Pflicht. Auf vielen Straßen gibts auch Schneekettenpflicht. Deswegen vermeide ich/wir es immer im Winter da hin zu gehen....
> 
> @totovo: Mach ne Bullenkutsche drauß


 
Wofür man dort Alrad braucht, verstehe ich nicht, ich bin dort mit FWD überall lang gekommen, wie gesagt, in der Regel funktioniert der Winterdienst super^^ 
Das mit der Schneekettenpflicht stimmt allerdings, wenn ichs mir so recht überlege, aber das ist meist Witterungsabhängig geregelt^^

Das mit der bullenkutsche raff ich nicht


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist das aber ein anderer Motor.


 Ja 1.4L nur Lader. Die anderen haben ja noch den Kompressor. Ändert doch aber nichts.  1.4l und so eine Leistung? Meiner Meinung nach von vornherein nicht gebaut um zu halten. 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na um dich an Motoren wie die NSU Wankelteile zu erinnern bist du vermutlich schlicht zu jung...


 Bin ich wohl. Obwohl ich die motoren kenne


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2013)

Ma dann solltest du auch wissen, dass deren Unzuverlässigkeit legendär ist! Die Fahrer grüßten sich indem sie mit den Fingern die Anzahl der Tauschmotoren zeigten!


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

Ja gut das hat man ja schon öfters gehört. Aber wie lange ist das her? Muss doch möglich sein anständige Motoren zu bauen. Gerade bei so einem großen Konzern


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2013)

Die erste Smart Motorengeneration war auch eine Katastrophe!


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

Ich sage ja nicht,  dass es das noch nie gegeben hat und sowas kann bestimmt auch nochmal wieder vorkommen. Aber speziell in diesem Fall habe ich das genau mitbekommen und auch von sehr vielen gehört. Liegt eventuell daran, dass ich viele bekannte bei VW habe.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich kenne mindestens 20 Leute denen mindestens ein Motor in ihrem Smart kaputt gegangen ist. Ich selbst hatte mal 3 Jahre einen für umme, habe in der Zeit ca. 105.000km damit zurückgelegt, 2 Motoren und einen Turbo kaputt gemacht... Das muss man mit dem VW Motor erst mal nachmachen!


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ma dann solltest du auch wissen, dass deren Unzuverlässigkeit legendär ist! Die Fahrer grüßten sich indem sie mit den Fingern die Anzahl der Tauschmotoren zeigten!


Der wahrscheinlich älteste Autowitz aller Zeiten.

Nur war es damals 1. wirklich neue Technik und man bekam 2. ohne weitere Nachfrage einen Austauschmotor gestellt.

Laut Wiki(!) hat man beim Ro 80 sogar so freigiebig Motoren gewechselt dass über ein Drittel der Gewechselten eigentlich nur eine defekte Zündung hatten.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der wahrscheinlich älteste Autowitz aller Zeiten.


 
Nun, ich erinnere mich daran, dass es tatsächlich so war!


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also ich kenne mindestens 20 Leute denen mindestens ein Motor in ihrem Smart kaputt gegangen ist. Ich selbst hatte mal 3 Jahre einen für umme, habe in der Zeit ca. 105.000km damit zurückgelegt, 2 Motoren und einen Turbo kaputt gemacht... Das muss man mit dem VW Motor erst mal nachmachen!


 
Naja das Auto war ja nur 3 Monate alt. Aber wenn man gesagt bekommt, dass man einen guten Motor weil er erst nach 35tkm kaputt geht kann da irgendwas nicht stimmen....


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Wofür man dort Alrad braucht, verstehe ich nicht, ich bin dort mit FWD überall lang gekommen, wie gesagt, in der Regel funktioniert der Winterdienst super^^
> Das mit der Schneekettenpflicht stimmt allerdings, wenn ichs mir so recht überlege, aber das ist meist Witterungsabhängig geregelt^^
> 
> Das mit der bullenkutsche raff ich nicht



Ja wenn du nur Autobahn und Stadt fährst  

Ich meine das du daraus ein Polizeiauto machen könntest


----------



## totovo (10. Januar 2013)

Also der in unserem Passat hält bisher, was er verspricht, der ist auch doppelt aufgeladen (150Ps 1,4L) und muss sogar höhere temperaturen aushalten (Erdgas) hat jetzt ~45k km runter und bis auf die Benzinventile, die die höheren Temps nicht ausgehalten haben, weil Standard verbaut (das ist schon dumm), läuft er und läuft, und läuft^^

@ Kai: nene ich war schon in den Hochalpen Skifahren (zauchensee, Sonnenalpe,... falls dir das was sagt)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ja 1.4L nur Lader. Die anderen haben ja noch den Kompressor. Ändert doch aber nichts. 1.4l und so eine Leistung?


 
Die Literleistung liegt bei ca. 132PS, was zwar gut ist, aber noch nicht unnormal viel. Ein Porsche GT3 RS 4.0 bekommt als Sauger schon 125PS pro Liter zustande 

btw. ein Turbo S liegt bei knapp 140PS pro Liter.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Januar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> @ Kai: nene ich war schon in den Hochalpen Skifahren (zauchensee, Sonnenalpe,... falls dir das was sagt)


 
Prinzipiell ist es übertrieben wenn man sagt, dass man unbedingt einen 4WD braucht, wenn man zum Skifahren geht. Von dem abgesehen sind die Schneeräumdienste in AT erste Klasse. 
Wenn es dann aber doch mal sehr spontan schneit und man gerade den Bergpass hochfährt (Schneebedeckt), ist es schon immer lustig wenn die 2WD Fraktion ewig lahm rumeiert und dann doch die Schneeketten draufbauen muss. Mit 4WD fährst du einfach ganz lässig vorbei  Kommt aber nicht so oft vor.


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2013)

Ich gebe halt nur das wieder was ich erlebt habe. Und in den Gebieten in denen ich unterwegs bin (Sistrans oberhalb Innsbruck) kommst du bei Schneefall ohne 4WD nicht weit


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Literleistung liegt bei ca. 132PS, was zwar gut ist, aber noch nicht unnormal viel. Ein Porsche GT3 RS 4.0 bekommt als Sauger schon 125PS pro Liter zustande
> 
> btw. ein Turbo S liegt bei knapp 140PS pro Liter.


Klar geht da mehr. Ich bin aber der Meinung,  dass man das so runter rechnen kann. Einem Motor mit 1L und 140 PS würde ich nicht weiter trauen als ich ihn werfen kann.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch 100PS pro Liter und das ohne Zwangsbeatmung


----------



## >ExX< (10. Januar 2013)

ich habe 62,5 PS/l

wer kommt niedriger? hä


----------



## Papzt (10. Januar 2013)

Ohne ist eh am besten. Lieber anständig Hubraum als einen Spielzeugmotor mit Turbo.


----------



## moe (10. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich habe 62,5 PS/l
> 
> wer kommt niedriger? hä


 
53,57


----------



## STSLeon (10. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Klar geht da mehr. Ich bin aber der Meinung,  dass man das so runter rechnen kann. Einem Motor mit 1L und 140 PS würde ich nicht weiter trauen als ich ihn werfen kann.



Zahlreiche Motorräder haben einen 1l Hubraum und über 150 ps, von daher sehe ich das nicht so eng


----------



## roadgecko (10. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich habe 62,5 PS/l
> 
> wer kommt niedriger? hä



Knapp aber bei mir sind es 63,9 Sauger PS pro liter.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2013)

31.5PS/L 

Na wer bietet weniger  Zählt aber nicht da es nicht mein Auto ist.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Januar 2013)

Die Literleistung ist ja auch nicht das Problem sondern viel mehr wie sie generiert wird. Und mit dem 1,4t, da schau dich mal beim Ibiza Cupra um, was die für leiden haben.
Wo kommen wir hin, wenn die Turbolader keine 30.000km halten. und dafür geben die Leute teuer Geld aus.

Bei nem Allerweltsauto ist warscheinlich die alte Meinung immer noch die Beste. Pro 100PS sollte man einfach 1L Hubraum einplanen. Klar funktioneren auch 300PS und mehr aber wie lange? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das ganze keine 150.000 Problemlos hält wie man ja immer mehr sieht.

Nicht umsonst sind Motoren ab 3L Hubraum regelrechte Dauerläufer. Sie sind einfach nicht so aufgepumpt aber (noch nicht) die Ökobilanz wird auch diese Motoren dazu bekommen oder sie einfach verbieten. Die Zeche zahlt der Endverbraucher
Da fahr ich lieber nen Auto was 1-3Liter mehr Sprit säuft bevor ich mir son Technikwunder kaufe, wo ich bei jeder 2. Inspektion nen Turbo wechseln kann um das ganze Triebwerk dann doch bei 120.000km zu entsorgen.

Als Neuwagen vielleicht gerade so hinnehmbar aber wenn diese Technik dann wirklich zum täglichen Gebrauchtwagenmarkt gehört, ganz ehrlich, ich hätte Angst mir nen Biturbo 1,6er mit 200PS oder solche Geschichten zu kaufen wenn die schon über 100.000 gelaufen haben. Bin mal gespannt wie es wirklich kommen wird. Erstmal werde ich noch Abstand halten von so kleinen Motörchen mit knapp 200PS oder irgendwelchen Biturbo oder Turbokompressorgeschichten.

Dann lieber 100€ mehr Steuern im Jahr und der Motor hält und ist zuverlässig.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Januar 2013)

mein Motorrad hat 128 PS pro liter


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Januar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> 53,57


 
 55,33 

Pure Sauger-"Leistung"


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Januar 2013)

11,76 bei unserem Olditraktor  man kann damit jedoch trotzdem "bäume ausreissen" im wahrsten sinne


----------



## >ExX< (10. Januar 2013)

meine Mofa hatte unglaubliche 27,2 PS pro Liter


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2013)

Im Urlaub ~40PS/l, ansonsten ~100PS/l.

Der Roller macht 120PS/l (klassisches Limit vom A1 Führerschein halt).


----------



## totovo (10. Januar 2013)

beim Passat(bj 2011, 150Ps, 1,4 FSI) 107PS pro Liter (also laut 1821984 voll im Rahmen  ) 
der Blue motion Golf (Bj2010, 105Ps, 1,6l TDI) hat sogar nur 66 Ps pro liter
und der Audi A6 (Bj 2011, 300Ps, 3,0 TFSI von meinem Onkel hat exakt 100Ps pro Liter^^


----------



## Low (10. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> mein Motorrad hat 128 PS pro liter


 Was hast du denn für ein Motorrad?^^


----------



## computertod (10. Januar 2013)

hm, also im motorrad hab ich 112ps pro liter, im auto ziemlich genau 50ps und in der zündapp wärns dann 58ps pro liter (hab da aber nur 0,05l )


----------



## Low (10. Januar 2013)

Wär nett wenn ihr dabei schreibt um welches Auto/Motorrad es sich handelt


----------



## kazzig (11. Januar 2013)

Dieses Fahrzeug fahre ich seit 2009 Dauerhaft:

Audi S3, Bj. 2007, 320 PS, 2.0 Liter TFSI


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2013)

@low:  hab mir letzten sonntag die honda cbf 600 gekauft die ich im mopped thread gepostet hatte

@topic: ich halte ehrlich gesagt auch nicht von downsizing und immer mehr aufladung.
Am besten viel hubraum und nen turbo/kompressor als unterstützung, und nicht andersherum


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2013)

Hab mir die Tage mal die 15" Felgen von dem Schlacht NX aufs Auto gemacht, fürn Winter eigentlich ganz ok aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich trotzdem nicht. Hoffentlich ist bald April da kommen die Sommerfelgen wieder drauf und der Wagen steht lackiert vor der Tür. Aktuell sieht die Karre optisch ziemlich bescheiden aus, aber technisch erste Sahne  Hab ganz vergessen wie schön man mit dem Auto durch enge Bergstraßen brettern kann... freu mich schon auf Nordschleife, Hockenheimring und Co.

Sobald der graue lackiert ist, kann ich mein Geld und meine Zeit endlich wieder in den roten stecken damit auch der bald wieder angemeldet werden kann.


----------



## Delusa (11. Januar 2013)

Hat hier wer Ahnung vom VW Passant B3 ?


----------



## watercooled (11. Januar 2013)

Um was gehts denn?


----------



## Delusa (11. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte mir ein kaufen Baujahr 1991 und jetzt meine Frage geht da eine vr6 maschine rein ?


----------



## 1821984 (11. Januar 2013)

Dieses Auto gab es Serienmäßig als VR6 mit und ohne Syncro. Kauf dir gleich so einen bevor du da was umbaust. Denn ob der Motorraum genau so ist wie bei allen anderen weis man nicht.
Angebote

Verbrauch von über 12L dauerhaft i.O? Musst du nämlich mit rechnen.


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @low:  hab mir letzten sonntag die honda cbf 600 gekauft die ich im mopped thread gepostet hatte
> 
> @topic: ich halte ehrlich gesagt auch nicht von downsizing und immer mehr aufladung.
> Am besten viel hubraum und nen turbo/kompressor als unterstützung, und nicht andersherum


Hast du die ps dann auf 1L hochgerechnet oder wie? Du hast ja nur 600ccm


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2013)

Bei den B3 VR6 gab es Probleme mit dem Kettentrieb. Mercedes hatte den auch drin, aber mit besserem Kettentrieb. Lies dich mal durch die Foren. Da konnte man umbauen.


----------



## JC88 (11. Januar 2013)

@Riverna:
Vlt. sieht man sich mal auf der NOS, ich halt mal die Augen offen wenn ich da bin

Dies Jahr kommt endlich die "neue" Software für mein Wägelchen


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

Hab ne Sfera von Piaggio und bald ne Er6n von 2013


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Hast du die ps dann auf 1L hochgerechnet oder wie? Du hast ja nur 600ccm


 
Genau, habs auf 1l hochgerechnet


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> @Riverna:
> Vlt. sieht man sich mal auf der NOS, ich halt mal die Augen offen wenn ich da bin
> 
> Dies Jahr kommt endlich die "neue" Software für mein Wägelchen



Wir wollten dieses Jahr auch mal wieder. Mal kucken, wies zeitlich klappt. 

Kumpel von mir und ich wollten uns auch dieses Jahr endlich für die GLP auf der NOS einschreiben. Haben uns dann doch dagegen entschieden, lame wie wir sind. Kumpel hat Haus gekauft und meine Frau will unbedingt Haus kaufen. Also sparen wir die Kohle. Wir hatten sogar schon nen alten Golf GTI gekauft. Der ist jetzt aber wieder vertickt. Schade! Aber nächstes Jahr ganz bestimmt ;o)


----------



## JC88 (11. Januar 2013)

Das ist wie mit Wacken. Jedes Jahr vorgenommen und doch nix draus geworden


----------



## Delusa (11. Januar 2013)

Ok Leute danke sehr wert mich noch etwas mehr durchlesen


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> @Riverna:
> Vlt. sieht man sich mal auf der NOS, ich halt mal die Augen offen wenn ich da bin
> 
> Dies Jahr kommt endlich die "neue" Software für mein Wägelchen


 
NOS werde ich wahrscheinlich nur 1 bis maximal 2 mal sein. Hockenheimring ist für mich näher und vorallem bin ich mit der NOS fahrerisch wahrscheinlich noch sehr überfordert. Bin zwar ein guter Autofahrer, habe aber so gut wie keine Rennstrecken Erfahrungen.


----------



## Papzt (11. Januar 2013)

Ich war '08 einmal mit nem Kumpel da. Mit dem richtigen Auto geht das. Sein alter E36 320i hat nach 6 Runden leider das Handtuch geschmissen  aber ist echt witzig. Man darf halt nur nicht denken dass man es drauf hat, weil man die Strecke schon x mal in rennspielen gefahren ist. Das war sicherlich die anstrengenste Autofahrt meines Lebens


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

Hockenheim ist bei mir so nah, dass ich die Formel 1 hören kann, wenn der Wind ungünstig weht.


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es trotzdem erstmal ganz sinnvoll Erfahrung auf dem Hockenheimring zu sammeln, die Strecke ist wesentlich anspruchsloser. War zwar schon zwei mal an der NOS jedoch konnte ich jeweils nicht fahren weil es einfach zu voll war, sehe das so als kleines Zeichen  Am Hockenheimring bin ich dieses Jahr Beruflich eh des öfteren, da kann ich dann vll auch eine kleine Trainingssession mit meinem Privatauto einlegen  An der NOS bin ich zum 24 Stundenrennen wieder und darf da eventuell sogar in der Boxengasse rumrennen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

NOS dauert halt ewig, bis du die Strecke kennst. Ansonsten geht das schon. Vor allem geht die NOS nicht so aufs Material wie Hockenheim. Zumindest so lange man auf der Strecke bleibt . Und im Falle eines Unfalls geht die NOS erheblich mehr ins Geld als Hockenheim. 

Nur als Bsp. Für den Meter Armco Trails berechnet der Nürburgring ca. 80 €. Bei nem Einschlag sind 10 Meter davon locker beim Teufel. Und die klamme Nürburgring-GmbH repariert bestimmt lieber nen Meter mehr als weniger. Hockenheim steckste bei nem Fehler halt im Kies und gut is, Nürburgring brauchste neues Auto, Leitplankenreparatur, Streckensicherung, Streckensäuberung (Flüssigkeiten abbinden), vom Ring runterschleppen, vom Parkplatz heimschleppen, Ärger mit der Versicherung, Falls es einen Beteiligten an deinem Abflug gibt kommts garantiert zu nem Rechtsstreit also Anwaltskosten. Grundsätzlich sollte man sich das mit der NOS gut überlegen. Kann Spaß machen, es gibt aber fast Null Fehlertoleranz


----------



## JC88 (11. Januar 2013)

Hockenheim werd ich dies Jahr auch mal ansteuern. Ist beides für mich das erste Mal, ich bin auch nicht da um "rennen" zu gewinnen. Einfach Erfahrungen sammeln, speziell Erfahrungen mit meinem Auto.

ADAC Fahrertraining hab ich schon nen paar mal mit LKW und PKW hinter mir. Aber zu behaupten man ist ein guter Fahrer ist nicht drin, wenn es brenzlig wird ist man meist eh nur noch Beifahrer im eigenen Wagen


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Zahlreiche Motorräder haben einen 1l Hubraum und über 150 ps, von daher sehe ich das nicht so eng



Die müssen aber lange nicht so viel Masse beschleunigen wie ein PKW Motor. Außerdem werden die nicht auf Verbrauch "optimiert", was die Lebensdauer mMn nach auch oben hält.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2013)

Also das Motorad von meinem Dad kommt auf ~43PS/Liter Hubraum - hat allerdings auch mehr davon als mein Golf bei zwei Zylindern weniger  ...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (11. Januar 2013)

Wer mich  an "Car"Freitag an der NOS sieht, kann/soll sich bemerkbar machen


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Die müssen aber lange nicht so viel Masse beschleunigen wie ein PKW Motor. Außerdem werden die nicht auf Verbrauch "optimiert", was die Lebensdauer mMn nach auch oben hält.


 
Naja die Lebensdauer von Motorradmotoren ist auch nicht gerade sensationell! Da sind doch üblicherweise auch die Laufleistungen wesentlich kürzer und die Serviceintervalle dafür öfter. 

Ein normaler Automotor hält problemlos 200.000km +. Bei Motorrädern dürfte das deutlich kürzer sein. Die Lastkollektive, die der Auslegung des Antriebsstrangs zugrunde liegen sind auch erheblich kürzer...


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt wohl. Allerdings ist Autos in diesem Zusammenhang mit Motorrädern zu vergleichen wie Äpfel mit Häusern (nein, nicht Birnen) zu vergleichen.

Ein Motorrad ist ein Hobby, kein Alltagsgegenstand wie moderne Wagen. Die Motoren sind auch gar nicht dafür ausgelegt, 200k km zu halten, das macht der Rest der Maschine, allem voran der Rahmen, eh nicht mit. Oft werden die Maschinen vor Ablauf der Lebensdauer eh aufgrund von Sturz/Unfall geschlachtet.


----------



## watercooled (11. Januar 2013)

Und das sind auch fast die 3 fachen Drehzahlbereiche eines Autos, was schon arg aufs Material geht... Und ich denke mal 150PS aus 1 Liter ist auch nicht gerade...schonend, oder?


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, hohe Drehzahlen fördern Verschleiß. 
Nee, absolut nicht schonend. Man muss auch bedenken, dass das (fast) alles Sauger sind.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wer mich  an "Car"Freitag an der NOS sieht, kann/soll sich bemerkbar machen


 
Sobald ich ein eigenes Auto habe, werde ich auch regelmäßig dort auftauchen, versprochen. 
Wird wohl aber noch einige Jährchen dauern..


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

Wie alt bist du denn?


----------



## Zoon (11. Januar 2013)

Als Anfänger solltet ihr nicht unbedingt am Carfreitag auf die Nordschleife da grade an diesem Tag die ganzen Kloppis auf der Strecke rumballern und es ist mehr los wie Berlin zur Rushhour. Nicht umsonst nimmt KFZ Bongard (der Haus und Hof Abschlepper) an dem WE einen Großteil des Jahres ein


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn?


 
Morgen 20. 
Die Diskussion hatten wir hier ja auch schon mal, dass ich kurz davor war, was zu machen, es dann aber doch gelassen hatte.


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2013)

Gratulation. 16 Jahre jünger als ich


----------



## ich558 (11. Januar 2013)

Und 6 Tage jünger als ich


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2013)

Fühle mich geehrt.  4 Stunden noch, dann steht eine 2 am Anfang.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2013)

@ich558: Na dann wünsch ich nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2013)

@ich558: Auch 20 geworden?


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Fühle mich geehrt.  4 Stunden noch, dann steht eine 2 am Anfang.


 Haha, bei mir sinds noch 8 Tage


----------



## ich558 (11. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @ich558: Auch 20 geworden?



Japp 
Danke Zappaesk!


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Japp
> Danke Zappaesk!


 alles gute nachträglich


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2013)

Na dann, auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich! 

Ist ja hammer, 3 Jungs hier, die innerhalb von 2 Wochen 20 werden.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2013)

Alles gute an euch Bei mir dauerts noch ca. 4 Monate^^


Heute mein Auto aus der Werkstatt geholt: Auspuffschelle neu, Ölwechsel, Schweller repariert, total vermodert, sowie Traggelenke wurden erneuert -.-

Tüv ist jetzt drauf


----------



## watercooled (11. Januar 2013)

Uiuiui teuer. Beim vertragshändler gemacht? Dann sauteuer


----------



## CPU-GPU (11. Januar 2013)

so, morgen ists nochmal soweit und ich werd mir mein vielleicht zukünftiges auto anschauen...
EInen potentiellen käufer für meinen 106 hab ich auch schon, wenns gut geht und die kiste in stuttgart gut dasteht, könnt ich bis ende des monats besitzer einer W169 A200 Turbo sein


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Uiuiui teuer. Beim vertragshändler gemacht? Dann sauteuer


 
Ca. 550€ wirds werden 
natürlich nicht beim vertragshändler, bin ja nicht bekloppt 

Irgendwie hatte sich da wohl ne Schutzschicht oder so abgezogen und der ganze Schweller war vermodert......


----------



## ich558 (11. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Na dann, auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich!
> 
> Ist ja hammer, 3 Jungs hier, die innerhalb von 2 Wochen 20 werden.



Danke euch 

Ja ist schon ein listiger Zufall


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ja, ich ich fahre täglich einen, gehört zwar jetzt meiner Mutter, nutze ihn dennoch sehr oft.
> Ist das facelift  Coupe mit Automatik und sportpaket. Wichtig ist, dass es das sportfahrwerk verbaut hat, damit ist der Wagen weitaus stabiler.
> Ansonsten hab einfach Spaß, hoffe es ist einer mit Automatik, die passt sehr gut zum Motor.
> Kannst mal auf YouTube nach Videos suchen, hab recht viele hochgeladen.


 


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Na dann, auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich!
> 
> Ist ja hammer, 3 Jungs hier, die innerhalb von 2 Wochen 20 werden.


Jup, lustig^^



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> so, morgen ists nochmal soweit und ich werd mir mein vielleicht zukünftiges auto anschauen...
> EInen potentiellen käufer für meinen 106 hab ich auch schon, wenns gut geht und die kiste in stuttgart gut dasteht, könnt ich bis ende des monats besitzer einer W169 A200 Turbo sein


Hab neulich schonmal was dazu gepostet, siehe oben. Weiß nicht ob dus gesehen hattest  Macht auf jeden fall fun und geht besser nach vorne, als man es erwartet 
Hier noch mein Youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/user/jklasd1000?feature=mhee


----------



## McZonk (11. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Laut Wiki(!) hat man beim Ro 80 sogar so freigiebig Motoren gewechselt dass über ein Drittel der Gewechselten eigentlich nur eine defekte Zündung hatten.



Wir haben einen stehen und der hat auch schon (oder nur) Maschine Nummer 2 verbaut.


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Stimmt, hohe Drehzahlen fördern Verschleiß.
> Nee, absolut nicht schonend. Man muss auch bedenken, dass das (fast) alles Sauger sind.


 
Nicht unbedingt, die 2L Motoren von Nissan bewegen sich auch zwischen 3000U/Min - 5000U/Min im normalen Bereich. Bei Vollgas sind es sogar knapp 7000U/Min und bei normaler Pflege halten die Motoren auch 300.000 Kilometer plus. Hohe Drehzahl muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein. Natürlich hält ein 3L 150PS Motor in der Regel länger als ein 1L 150PS Motor. Kommt aber nicht von der Drehzahl sondern das ein hohes PS/L Verhältniss im Normalfall nicht gut ist. Der Motor von meinem Vater 5.7L 180PS wird wahrscheinlich 800.000 Kilometer machen, wärend meine 2.0L 190PS wahrscheinlich maximal 250.00 0Kilometer machen würde.


----------



## moe (12. Januar 2013)

7000/min sind für die meisten Motorräder, mal abgesehen von Ein- und einigen Zweizylindern, nicht hoch, sondern gang und gäbe. Hoch fängt für mich so bei 10k/min an, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass manche erst bei 19k/min in den roten Bereich kommen. Sogar mein Banditmotor hat erst bei 8800/min seine Höchstleistung erreicht. Hohe Drehzahlen müssen nicht zwingend schlecht sein, fördern aber den Verschleiß.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2013)

Kommt halt immer drauf an wie der Motor drauf ausgelegt ist, vor allem der Hub und die Verdichtung spielen da ne große Rolle, denk ich.


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, die 2L Motoren von Nissan bewegen sich auch zwischen 3000U/Min - 5000U/Min im normalen Bereich. Bei Vollgas sind es sogar knapp 7000U/Min



Das ist ja bei fast jedem Benziner normal. Die gehen alle bei 6500 bis 8000upm in den roten.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Januar 2013)

Na so viele Motoren, die bis 8000rpm vertragen gibt es nun auch nicht!


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2013)

Deswegen ja 6500 BIS 8000


----------



## Papzt (12. Januar 2013)

Naja guck dir mal die ganzen Mazdas an. Selbst der 121 von meinem Opa dreht bis 9k


----------



## watercooled (12. Januar 2013)

Sind aber eher ausnahmen oder?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2013)

Ich  wette dein opa hat den noch NIE bis 9k gedreht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2013)

Gerade eben erst ein paar Mofafahrern ( getunt, ohne Helm ) mit unserem 5er einen mächtigen Schreck eingejagt 
Bin denen entgegen gefahren und dann umgedreht. Die dachten die Polizei wäre hinter/neben ihnen, guckten ganz ungläubig und sind sofort in den nächst Feldweg geflüchtet


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2013)

Haha  auch nicht schlecht

Ihren kumpels erzählen dann bestimmt ne verfolgungsjagd mit der polizei gehabt zu haben 
Hättest du nen blaulicht mitgehabt^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Haha  auch nicht schlecht
> 
> Ihren kumpels erzählen dann bestimmt ne verfolgungsjagd mit der polizei gehabt zu haben
> Hättest du nen blaulicht mitgehabt^^


 
Die Story wird bestimmt rumgehen. 
Mit dem Blaulicht auch eine gute Idee, ist aber leider nicht erlaubt 
Das langsam Nebenherfahren + Lichthupe hat schon gefruchtet


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2013)

Voll lustig wenn man anderen mal nen kleinen streich spielen kann


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja guck dir mal die ganzen Mazdas an. Selbst der 121 von meinem Opa dreht bis 9k


 
Das bezweifel ich... der Tacho zeigt nur 7k an.  Und 9k sind bei einem Auto die Ausnahme, S2000, die V-Tec Modelle usw ein fahrender Brotkasten dreht nie und nimmer bis 9k.


----------



## 1821984 (13. Januar 2013)

Mazdamotoren dehen bis 9K??? Also der einzigste Mazdamotor der das freiwillig macht ist der Wankel. Dabei muss man beachten das der Wankel aus dem RX-7 (FD) auch da schon echt am limit ist. Ich glaube der Drehzahlmesser selbst geht nur bis dahin also denke ich das auch dieser schon vorher abregeln wird (vielleicht bei 8700U/min oder so). Der aus dem RX-8 kann bischen höher aber nicht der rede wert.

Sonst gehen wie bei anderen Japanischen Herstellern auch die Drehzahlmesser ab 7000U/min in den roten und bei ca. 7100-7500 werden sie alle abgeregelt. So ist es zumindest bei den Autos so die ihre Baujahren irgendwo in den 90er hatten.  Aber vielleicht hast du auf deiner Tastatur einfach die falsche Taste gedrückt (die 9 statt die 6)

Und wie Riverna schon sagt sind es sonst eher Ausnahmen die so hoch drehen. V-Tec von Honda, Mitsubishi EVO aber bestimmter Baureihe, Nissan paar Modelle (Skyline, Silvia, 200SX auch?), Mazda mit Wankelmotor.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2013)

Skyline, Silvia und S14 drehen im Serienzustand auch nicht so hoch. Der SR20DE ist mit seinen 7800U/Min schon recht hoch. Die Wanklermotoren drehen in der Tat recht hoch, der S2000 Motor, der B16A1 ausm EG6 dreht bis glaub an die 9k und dann gibt es bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Wagen. Alles über 7000U/Min ist selbst für japanische Fahrzeuge schon recht hoch, mein SR20VE z.B. schafft es bis 9500U/Min zu machen. Zumindestens sind die Innerein dafür ausgelegt, im aktuellen Zustand würde es aber wenig Sinn machen überhaupt höher als 8000U/Min zu fahren, weil da eh nur noch Leistungsverlust herrscht. 

Sowohl der Skyline als auch mein grauer NX hatten gestern aber 0 Chance gegen den Golf 6 GTi von einem Freund von mir. Es ist so herrlich das wir hier eine 3 spurrige Autobahn haben ohne Tempolimit, abends ab 21Uhr ist da kaum bis nichts los und man kann da auch ohne Gefahr mal Autos im Sprint vergleichen


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> mein grauer NX hatten gestern aber 0 Chance gegen den Golf 6 GTi von einem Freund von mir.


 Von welchem Auto hattest du mal ein Beschleunigungsvideo gepostet?


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2013)

Das Tachovideo war von meinem roten, der hätte aber mit dem aktuellen Mapping genau so verloren. Der war ja beim letzten Vergleich sogar langsamer als mein Serien NX


----------



## ich558 (13. Januar 2013)

Aber ist das Verwunderlich? Du hast ja auch nicht soviel Leistung wie der GTI und durch die modernen Systeme bringt dieser die Kraft auch besser auf die Straße.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Tachovideo war von meinem roten, der hätte aber mit dem aktuellen Mapping genau so verloren. Der war ja beim letzten Vergleich sogar langsamer als mein Serien NX


 Wieviel PS hatte der damals beim Video. Der ging doch nicht gerade gut dafür oder?


----------



## McZonk (13. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie weckt das neue AMG-Styling der E-Klasse bei mir eine gewisse Assoziation :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[Bilderquellen: Mercedes E 63 AMG Facelift 2013: 4Matic und S-Modell in Detroit | Detroit Auto Show | Auto Neuheiten | Auto Aktuell | autozeitung.de / http://rlv.zcache.de/cartoon_hamster_liebe_fotoskulptur-p153719342483722172bfmt9_400.jpg ]


----------



## XE85 (13. Januar 2013)

Viel zu aggressiv das Design mMn


----------



## 1821984 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich denke ein Auto mit knapp 550-600ps darf durchaus so aussehen. Muss jetzt nicht jeden gefallen aber es ist auf keinen Fall langweilig. Ich finds gut.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

Im Vergleich zu dem was eine Standard A-Klasse mit ihrer Optik verspricht ist die Front für ein Mercedes Muscle-Car doch geradezu zurückhaltend.


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2013)

Sieht total weich gespült aus. Sollte man nicht meinen, dass der von AMG kommt.


----------



## 1821984 (13. Januar 2013)

Eine normale A-Klasse sieht doch voll langweilig aus. Das in der Werbung ist alles mit AMG-sportpaket. Und wenn ich die abgebildete E-Klasse sehe, finde ich sieht die sportlicher aus als so ein M5 aber das ist alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2013)

Wenn man sich die E-Klasse so ansieht, dann erinnert mich das Ding eher an nen 3er BMW (Seite) beziehungsweise 1er Limo (Hinten)... Ein Schelm wer böses Denkt - für mich allerdings nen Argument das Ding nicht zu kaufen   (selbst wenn ich das Geld haben sollte...)...


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Januar 2013)

ab nächster woche steht in unserem carport nun ein weiterer stern ^^ Hole am samstag den A 200 Turbo ab, meinen alten 106er hab ich noch recht gut losbekommen. 
Freu mich schon drauf, vor allem auf die blöden gesichter von den anderen, die von ner A-Klasse abgeledert werden


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wieviel PS hatte der damals beim Video. Der ging doch nicht gerade gut dafür oder?


 
Joa ging er.


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2013)

Die E-Klasse weiß durchaus zu gefallen, wenn man sich mal an wieder etwas rundere Formen gewöhnt. Was mich etwas gewundert hat, sind die deutlichen Übereinstimmungen im unteren Bereich der Frontschürze im Vergleich zum kommenden 4er Coupe von BMW. Davon die M-Version könnte mein Wunsch-Zweitwagen werden und damit den TTRS verdrängen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (13. Januar 2013)

Was das reine Aussehen angeht, würde ich mittlerweile einen BMW allen anderen deutschen "Edel"Herstellern vorziehen!


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Januar 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ab nächster woche steht in unserem carport nun ein weiterer stern ^^ Hole am samstag den A 200 Turbo ab, meinen alten 106er hab ich noch recht gut losbekommen.
> Freu mich schon drauf, vor allem auf die blöden gesichter von den anderen, die von ner A-Klasse abgeledert werden


 
Wie War die Probefahrt? Mehr Details Bitte


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Januar 2013)

hat leider geschneit, und das auto hatte noch sommerreifen montiert... Daher fiel die fahrt flach, aber ich hab die 200 Turbo ja schonmal gefahren. Der verkäufer (hat selber 10 jahre bei benz gearbeitet, arbeitet jetzt in der selben firma wie vattern^^) hat aber versichert es seie alles in ordnung. Nehm ich ihm auch ab, machte einen sehr netten und vernünftigen eindruck. Am samstag wird er natürlich noch gefahren vor dem letztendlichen offiziellen kauf, ist mit dem verkäufer auch ausgemacht worden 
Ansonsten ist das auto einwandfrei, haben beide das auto fast ne stunde durchgekämmt auf der suche nach mängeln, lies sich (leider für die verhandlung ) keiner finden. Das auto steht da wie neu, komplett bei benz scheckheftgepflegt, letzter kd vor 2 monaten. 
Ansonsten, BJ 2008 (wichtig:das nach-faceliftmodell), 36tkm, mit sommer- und winterreifen beide auf benz alus. Tüv noch bis ende 2013. 
Den Preis haben wir noch etwas drücken können, steht jetzt bei 10 mille. mMn ein sehr fairer preis für ein auto in dem zustand, und vor allem mit der leistung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2013)

Es geht qualitativ nix über Porsche, das ist immer noch state of the art. Freitag bei Porsche gewesen und im neuen Boxter probegesessen. Qualitativ ist das höchstes Niveau, alles sitzt perfekt und fühlt sich sehr gut an. Vom Innenraum geht der schon stark Richtung 911 und Panamera. Auch von den Werksattkosten is der noch überschaubar, eine große Inspektion kostet um die 800€. Mal sehen, wann wir den probefahren, nun ist es noch etwas kalt 
Am besten sind dann immer die Blicke von den unwissenden Personen beim Supermarkt, wenn man vorne und hinten beide Hauben aufmacht um einzuladen


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Am besten sind dann immer die Blicke von den unwissenden Personen beim Supermarkt, wenn man vorne und hinten beide Hauben aufmacht um einzuladen


 dann musste aber vorher noch die genauen gewichte der waren vermessen, um danach die perfekte gewichtsvertreilung der waren zu errechnen


----------



## Metalic (13. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsvW80HhEUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die E-Klasse weiß durchaus zu gefallen, wenn man sich mal an wieder etwas rundere Formen gewöhnt. Was mich etwas gewundert hat, sind die deutlichen Übereinstimmungen im unteren Bereich der Frontschürze im Vergleich zum kommenden 4er Coupe von BMW. Davon die M-Version könnte mein Wunsch-Zweitwagen werden und damit den TTRS verdrängen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht aus, als ob dem Auto ein überdimensionierter Amboss auf die Schnauze gefallen wäre.


----------



## Low (13. Januar 2013)

Kam aber was geiles bei raus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als ob dem Auto ein Amboss auf die Schnauze gefallen wäre.


 
Ich mag das Design, wirkt sehr stimmig 

Auch von Hinten sieht's gut aus http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/1/0/4/7/7/7/3/Ein-Bild-von-einem-BMW-644x363-48362cda1d47d2e5.jpg

Edit: Seitlich gefällt er mir am besten http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/BMW-4er-Coupe-Concept-2013-03.jpg


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2013)

Seitlich mit den Kiemen sieht er aus wie ein Jaguar. Und dieses komische Auspuffkonstrukt ist auch nicht mein Ding. Aber hässlich ist der BMW jetzt auch nicht unbedingt. Bis auf den Auspuff. Der geht garnicht.


----------



## Zoon (13. Januar 2013)

Die E Klasse, fand ich gerade mit den 4 Augengesicht ganz gut, der neue ein Fall für "gelifted und verschlimmbessert".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2013)

Wer kennt's 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss immer lachen, wenn das im Fernsehen läuft


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde die BMW's vom Design her auch ziemlich gut


----------



## Low (13. Januar 2013)

Fast furious hab ich noch nie gesehen obwohl ich vin diesel mag...aber komische Schaltung


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2013)

Nicht dein ernst dass du noch nie fast & furious gesehen hast?

Die schaltung passt eig auch ganz gut zu GTA^^


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer kennt's


 
Und die Geschwindigkeit. Irgendeine mysteriöse Macht lässt die Autos zwischen den Szenen immer langsamer werden.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Fast furious hab ich noch nie gesehen obwohl ich vin diesel mag...aber komische Schaltung



Zumindest den ersten Teil kann man sich ganz gut anschauen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2013)

Teil 1,2 und 5 sind alle geil

Teil 3 hat nen anderes szenario und ne andere besetzung was nicht ganz so gut ist, bei teil 4 find ich es schade dass so viel computer animiert ist


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Januar 2013)

kein wunder hat der typ son dicken oberarm, von der ganzen schalterei


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2013)

Teil 1-4 sind echt gut, der 5. Ist ne einzige Katastrophe....


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2013)

Teil 5 hat halt nichtmehr ganz soviel mit autos zu tun wie die vorgänger, dafür find ich es gut dass etwas mehr story vorkommt.


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nur den ersten Teil gesehen. Der Rest hat mich schon von der Vorschau her nicht überzeugt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> .....mMn ein sehr fairer preis für ein auto in dem zustand, und *vor allem mit der leistung*


 
Ob die ~200 PS jetzt so extrem viel Leistung sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber das was der Wagen draus macht würde mich ein wenig ärgern.

0->100 km/ in 7,5s 
VMax 228 km/h.

Die meisten Fahrzeuge in der Leistungsklasse bieten da tw. deutlich mehr.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob die ~200 PS jetzt so extrem viel Leistung sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber das was der Wagen draus macht würde mich ein wenig ärgern.
> 
> 0->100 km/ in 7,5s
> VMax 228 km/h.
> ...



Och warum denn.
Sicher wären eine glatte 7 sek von 0-100 besser.....aber viel schneller sind die anderen "200 Ps'er" auch nicht.
Hab jetzt auch keine konkreten Zahlen im Kopf aber braucht ein aktueller GTI nicht auch um die 6,5-7,0 sek?? Die halbe Sekunde ist denke ich mal geschenkt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Och warum denn.
> Sicher wären eine glatte 7 sek von 0-100 besser.....aber viel schneller sind die anderen "200 Ps'er" auch nicht.
> Hab jetzt auch keine konkreten Zahlen im Kopf aber braucht ein aktueller GTI nicht auch um die 6,5-7,0 sek?? Die halbe Sekunde ist denke ich mal geschenkt.


 
Im Grunde hast du ja recht aber mehr oder weniger alle machen es besser.
Bei den 2 Liter Turbo Motoren sind in der Kompaktklasse 6er Werte üblich und eine VMax zwischen 235 und 245 km/h.
Ist zwar im Alltag jetzt nicht so überschlimm aber ärgern würde es mich dennoch.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2013)

Die Konkurrenz hat aber auch deutlich tiefere Dachlinie und Sitzposition  .


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2013)

Der cw-wert wird da wohl auch eine Rolle spielen. Das stimmt.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Januar 2013)

Bei Vmax schon, beim Standardsprint eher nicht. Da ist der hohe Schwerpunkt, der kurze Radstand und die daraus resultierende große dynamische Achslastverteilung ein Malus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2013)

Was mich wieder zu dem Punkt zurückbringt, dass die A-Klasse ja so sportlich ist  .
In der AB war die Vorstellung des Skoda Octavia, mit dem 180 PS 1,8er Motor geht er schneller auf 100 und hat auch eine VMax oberhalb von 230km/h.
Irgendwie merkwürdig, wenn der ein oder andere Mitbewerber mehr aus weniger macht. Da würde ich mir das Kaufen womöglich zweimal überlegen.....
....Aber es soll natürlich jeder das kaufen was er mag....


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob die ~200 PS jetzt so extrem viel Leistung sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber das was der Wagen draus macht würde mich ein wenig ärgern.
> 
> 0->100 km/ in 7,5s
> VMax 228 km/h.
> ...


Der "schlechte" 0-100 wert bei Handschaltung liegt vorallem daran, dass dort sehr leicht die Reifen durchdrehen. Nicht umsonst braucht er mit Automatik nur noch 7,3. Mag ein kleiner Unterschied sein, zeigt jedoch eine Tendenz. Mit ein paar Tricks bringt man ihn mit Automatik auch noch schneller auf 100, aber das möchte ich nicht weiter ausfürhren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du ja recht aber mehr oder weniger alle machen es besser.
> Bei den 2 Liter Turbo Motoren sind in der Kompaktklasse 6er Werte üblich und eine VMax zwischen 235 und 245 km/h.
> Ist zwar im Alltag jetzt nicht so überschlimm aber ärgern würde es mich dennoch.


Du lässt außer Acht, wie vergleichsweise hoch die Aklasse ist. Dass sie dann eben nur 228 und nicht 235 fährt sei ihr verziehen. Und die konkurrenz ist ein Golf GTI sicher nicht, das sollte auch dir einleuchten.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2013)

Amerikanische Sportikone: So sitze es sich in der neuen Corvette - autobild.de


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Du lässt außer Acht, wie vergleichsweise hoch die Aklasse ist. Dass sie dann eben nur 228 und nicht 235 fährt sei ihr verziehen. Und die konkurrenz ist ein Golf GTI sicher nicht, das sollte *auch dir einleuchten*.


 
Die technischen Gegebenheiten brauchst du mir nicht erklären, die sind mir hinlänglich bekannt.
Eher die Punkte: "Ach wie schnell diese Waffe auf Rädern ist" & Wer kauft sowas wenn es ihm auf "sportliches" fahren ankommt, waren für mich das Rätsel.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Der "schlechte" 0-100 wert bei Handschaltung liegt vorallem daran, dass dort sehr leicht die Reifen durchdrehen. Nicht umsonst braucht er mit Automatik nur noch 7,3. Mag ein kleiner Unterschied sein, zeigt jedoch eine Tendenz. Mit ein paar Tricks bringt man ihn mit Automatik auch noch schneller auf 100, aber das möchte ich nicht weiter ausfürhren.



Jetzt würde mich aber schon interessieren, warum bei nem Handschalter die (gleichen) Räder leichter durchdrehen als bei nem Automat. Abgesehen davon glaube ich, dass bei der Ermittling der Werksangaben sämtliche Tricks angewendet werden die eine bessere Zeit versprechen und wenns nur um ein Zehntel ist. 
Wie man hier im Forum immer wieder sehen kann wird an dieser an sich recht bedeutungslosen Zahl (solange wir uns im Bereich von Sekundenbruchteilen bewegen ist sie das definitiv), die man im realen Leben als realer Fahrer normalerweise eh nicht erreichen kann über Wohl und Wehe eines Autos entschieden...


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Teil 5 hat halt nichtmehr ganz soviel mit autos zu tun wie die vorgänger, dafür find ich es gut dass etwas mehr story vorkommt.


 
Stimmt, nur ist die Story der reine Rotz was die Sache nicht gerade besser macht  Ein riesen Chaos der Film. Für mich der Schlechteste. Mit Abstand...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2013)

Ich find alle geil und warte auf den 6.


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2013)

Der wird noch schlimmer, glaub mir. Viele Filmreihen wurden aufgrund von schlechten Fortsetzungen versaut -> Transformers, Fast and the Furious, SpiderMan, etc.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur ist die Story der reine Rotz was die Sache nicht gerade besser macht  Ein riesen Chaos der Film. Für mich der Schlechteste. Mit Abstand...


 
Ich fand den 5er mit Abstand den besten vorallem gefällt mir auch das Ende super  Außerdem waren endlich mal richtige Karren am Start (Koenigsegg, GT3 RS, LFA, GTR usw ) und nicht diese ganzen popligen Showcars


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist aber nicht mehr Fast and Furious. Skyline, Eclipse, Evo, S2000, RX7, Charger, VTEC! DAS ist Fast and the Furious


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Januar 2013)

Nää, die Mischung machts! 

Der 6. wird super


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2013)

Wird er nicht


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die technischen Gegebenheiten brauchst du mir nicht erklären, die sind mir hinlänglich bekannt.
> Eher die Punkte: "Ach wie schnell diese Waffe auf Rädern ist" & Wer kauft sowas wenn es ihm auf "sportliches" fahren ankommt, waren für mich das Rätsel.


 Dann sind wir uns ja einig. Eine Waffe ist das sicher nicht, wenn ich nur sportlich fahren will kauf ich mir auch was anderes. Ist halt ein ordentlicher Kompromiss aus guten Fahrleistungen, geringen Abmessungen und verhältnismäßig großem Platzangebot.


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich aber schon interessieren, warum bei nem Handschalter die (gleichen) Räder leichter durchdrehen als bei nem Automat. Abgesehen davon glaube ich, dass bei der Ermittling der Werksangaben sämtliche Tricks angewendet werden die eine bessere Zeit versprechen und wenns nur um ein Zehntel ist.
> Wie man hier im Forum immer wieder sehen kann wird an dieser an sich recht bedeutungslosen Zahl (solange wir uns im Bereich von Sekundenbruchteilen bewegen ist sie das definitiv), die man im realen Leben als realer Fahrer normalerweise eh nicht erreichen kann über Wohl und Wehe eines Autos entschieden...


Das ist ganz einfach (Und bestätigt ja auch die Werksangabe)
Mit dem Automat kannst du durch den Wandler deutlich sanfter aber flott anfahren, ohne los zu schleichen. Dadurch verlieren die Reifen nicht schon gleich zu beginn die Haftung, wie wenn du die Kupplung schnell kommen lassen würdest. Dann noch ein bischen geschickt mit Gas/Bremse umgehen und man bekommt nen guten Start hin.
Aber du hast recht, im Echten Leben spielen die Reinen werksangaben kaum eine Rolle. Dort ist man mit ner Automatik meist deutlich schneller.


----------



## codevoid (14. Januar 2013)

hallo, ich hab mal eine frage 
ich bin vor ein paar monaten 18 geworden, und wollte mir jetzt ein auto kaufen.
gespart habe ich etwa 10.000€. die große frage, die man immer wieder hört, wie viel ps ist empfehlenswert?
was zu meinen erfahrungen zählt sind zum einen 3,5 jahre mofa/kleinkraftrad und 1 jahr begleitetes bzw. ein halbes jahr eigendständiges fahren.
verliebt habe ich mich leider in einen ford mustang baujahr 2005-2009 mit etwa 200 PS. die bekommt ja für um die 12000-13000€.
ich befürchte nur, dass es recht schwer sein könnte als erstes eigenes wagen einen 200PS wagen mit heckantrieb zu fahren, vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?
btw. habe bei den "erfahrungen" die ich schon habe noch nie einen unfall gebaut


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2013)

codevoid schrieb:


> hallo, ich hab mal eine frage
> ich bin vor ein paar monaten 18 geworden, und wollte mir jetzt ein auto kaufen.
> gespart habe ich etwa 10.000€. die große frage, die man immer wieder hört, wie viel ps ist empfehlenswert?
> was zu meinen erfahrungen zählt sind zum einen 3,5 jahre mofa/kleinkraftrad und 1 jahr begleitetes bzw. ein halbes jahr eigendständiges fahren.
> ...



Sch*** auf PS Empfehlungen. Auf die Disziplin kommt es an mann kann auch in nem Polo mit 140 km/h an den Baum klatschen also warum nicht 200PS oder mehr. Das einzige was man bei mehr Leistung bedenken muss sind halt die Unterhaltskosten und da kommt es noch nicht mal so sehr auf die Spritkosten drauf an sondern eher auf Reifen, Reperaturen, Versicherung. Deshalb wird ein Mustang dir sicher bald ziemlich teuer werden. Da muss man halt erst schauen ob man sich diese dauerhaft leisten kann und sich nicht durch den günstigen Anschaffungspreis blenden lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2013)

codevoid schrieb:


> verliebt habe ich mich leider in einen ford mustang baujahr 2005-2009 mit etwa 200 PS. die bekommt ja für um die 12000-13000€.
> ich befürchte nur, dass es recht schwer sein könnte als erstes eigenes wagen einen 200PS wagen mit heckantrieb zu fahren, vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?


 
Der Mustang fährt sich kinderleicht, ESP & Co. sei Dank kann jeder Fahranfänger in problemlos bewegen. Ich würde nur nciht unbedingt die V6 Version nehmen, der kann ausser saufen nicht wirklich viel. Wenn schon, dann lieber den GT (V8).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2013)

codevoid schrieb:


> verliebt habe ich mich leider in einen ford mustang baujahr 2005-2009 mit etwa 200 PS. die bekommt ja für um die 12000-13000€.
> ich befürchte nur, dass es recht schwer sein könnte als erstes eigenes wagen einen 200PS wagen mit heckantrieb zu fahren, vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schon erfahrungen damit gemacht?


 
denke an die Unterhaltskosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ein Auto kann man unter Umständen als Zweitwagen fahren, aber nicht als Hauptfahrzeug.
Ich würde eher nach etwas kleinerem ausschau halten.
Heckantrieb ist nicht schlimm zu fahren, mein 1er und unser Z4 fahren sich auch sehr zahm und den Spaß vom Heckantrieb wollte *ich* mir im Winter nicht nehmen lassen 
Und solange das Auto eine halbwegs gute TC+ ESP hat, wird jede Gefahr beim Beschleunigen sowieso weggeregelt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob die ~200 PS jetzt so extrem viel Leistung sind, weiß ich nicht. Aber das was der Wagen draus macht würde mich ein wenig ärgern.
> 
> 0->100 km/ in 7,5s
> VMax 228 km/h.
> ...


 für mich mit 19 jahren dürfte die leistung erstmal ne weile ausreichen, wenn man mal vergleicht was andere in meinem alter so fahren... AUßerdem könnt ich mir auch n 400PS auto schenken lassen, aber sowas find ich halt nicht grad sehr ehrenhaft. Das auto kann ich mir von meinem lehrgehalt kaufen und bin fürn alltag auf jeden fall ausreichend motorisiert... Und wenn ich richtg fahrspass will, fahr ich eh mopped, von dem her... 

Und mal ehrlich, wen interessieren schon 0,5 sekunden von 0-100? Das ist was fürn stammtisch, aber im alltag entscheiden durchzug und da ist die a-klasse durchaus mitauf mit den direkten konkurenten ala 5er gti und co 

Mir jedenfalls gefällt das auto, man sitzt schön hoch und bequem, der unterhalt ist vergleichsweise günstig, die technik scheinbar sehr robust und zuverlässig, und der understatementfaktor ist auch hoch. Außerdem habe ich mit dem auto einen exot, den man nicht an jeder ecke sieht, so wie n GTI und co, was mir auch wichtig war


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach (Und bestätigt ja auch die Werksangabe)
> Mit dem Automat kannst du durch den Wandler deutlich sanfter aber flott anfahren, ohne los zu schleichen. Dadurch verlieren die Reifen nicht schon gleich zu beginn die Haftung, wie wenn du die Kupplung schnell kommen lassen würdest. Dann noch ein bischen geschickt mit Gas/Bremse umgehen und man bekommt nen guten Start hin.


 
Mit Verlaub das ist Unsinn!

Beim Standardsprint wird alles andere als sanft angefahren, sonst macht das ja keinen Sinn! Die Reifen haben ja bei ca. 10% Schlupf die beste Traktion, d.h. der Handschalterfahrer muss schauen, wie er das hinbekommt (und glaub mir, die Jungs die solche Katalogwerte fahren haben das drauf und probieren darüber hinaus, bis es eben passt - Bremse macht allerdings keinen Sinn...), bei nem Automat kannste per Software eine Launchcontrol implementieren, die das ebenfalls optimiert macht. Die geben sich in Punkto (Un)sanftheit nix beim Anfahren, da würde ja sonst auch bloß unnötig Zeit verstreichen.

Die Grenze wird da in beiden Fällen nicht vom Getriebe definiert!

Ein Wandlerautomat hätte noch einen Vorteil durch die dynamische Wandlerüberhöhung, die man mit ner Kupplung so nicht hinbekommt. Aber das ist ja hier nicht der Fall.

Der minimale Unterschied zwischen den beiden Getrieben kann sich durch 2 Dinge erklären, die beide nichts mit durchdrehenden Rädern zu tun haben.
1. Übersetzung -> wenn der Automat kürzer übersetzt ist, dann fährt der auch schneller an bzw. beschleunigt stärker
2. Schaltpausen -> die fallen beim Automat weg und bei vermutlich jeweils 2 Schaltungen kommt dann eben so ein Unterschiedle raus bei der Zeit.

Beim 1. Punkt weiß ich net ob der hier zum tragen kommt, weil ich die Übersetzungen nicht vorliegen habe. Der 2. Punkt gilt aber definitiv!


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Januar 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> für mich mit 19 jahren dürfte die leistung erstmal ne weile ausreichen, wenn man mal vergleicht was andere in meinem alter so fahren... AUßerdem könnt ich mir auch n 400PS auto schenken lassen, aber sowas find ich halt nicht grad sehr ehrenhaft. Das auto kann ich mir von meinem lehrgehalt kaufen und bin fürn alltag auf jeden fall ausreichend motorisiert... Und wenn ich richtg fahrspass will, fahr ich eh mopped, von dem her...
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, wen interessieren schon 0,5 sekunden von 0-100? Das ist was fürn stammtisch, aber im alltag entscheiden durchzug und da ist die a-klasse durchaus mitauf mit den direkten konkurenten ala 5er gti und co


 Glückwunsch 
Bin bis vor kurzem auch einen gefahren, bin ebenfalls 19. War ein lustiges jahr, jetzt fährt ihn seit 3 Monaten meine Mutter weiter.

Avantgarde? Sportpaket? Coupe?


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Amerikanische Sportikone: So sitze es sich in der neuen Corvette - autobild.de


 
Verdammt sieht die geil aus!


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Januar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein Wandlerautomat hätte noch einen Vorteil durch die dynamische Wandlerüberhöhung, die man mit ner Kupplung so nicht hinbekommt. Aber das ist ja hier nicht der Fall.
> 
> Der minimale Unterschied zwischen den beiden Getrieben kann sich durch 2 Dinge erklären, die beide nichts mit durchdrehenden Rädern zu tun haben.
> 1. Übersetzung -> wenn der Automat kürzer übersetzt ist, dann fährt der auch schneller an bzw. beschleunigt stärker
> ...


Meine Aussage haben sich eigendlich auf den Alltag bezogen. Und ja, mit Automatik drehen die Reifen nicht so stark durch wie bei einem Handschalter bei max. Beschleunigung.
Hier 2 Beispielvideos von Youtube, da kannst du sehen, wie beim handschalter die Reifen durchdrehen, während beim Automatik Wagen das ganze deutlich besser umgesetzt wird. Achte besonders auf den Bereich von 0-30.
Mercedes A200 Turbo 0-100 Beschleunigung - YouTube
Mercedes A 200 Turbo Autotronic 0-100 km/h - YouTube

PS: Übersetzung für einen bestimmten Gang gibts bei dem Getriebe nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Amerikanische Sportikone: So sitze es sich in der neuen Corvette - autobild.de


 
Beim Heck haben die definitiv übertrieben 
Sonst ganz gelungen.

edit:



8800 GT schrieb:


> PS: Übersetzung für einen bestimmten Gang gibts bei dem Getriebe nicht.


 
Das ist es ja, bei der Automatik liegt immer die Maximalleistung an, beim handschalter verändert sich die Drehzahl -> Leistung


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Verdammt sieht die geil aus!


 
Stimmt,  aber die Seitenlinie hat irgendwie was von Ferrari


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Bin bis vor kurzem auch einen gefahren, bin ebenfalls 19. War ein lustiges jahr, jetzt fährt ihn seit 3 Monaten meine Mutter weiter.
> 
> Avantgarde? Sportpaket? Coupe?


 ist n avantgarde, sportpaket ist nicht mit an board, aber das ist mir latte 
Ist n Coupe, also 3-türer, was der a-klasse mMn schonmal ein deutlich besseres design gibt als die kurzen türchen beim 5-türer


----------



## codevoid (14. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sch*** auf PS Empfehlungen. Auf die Disziplin kommt es an mann kann auch in nem Polo mit 140 km/h an den Baum klatschen also warum nicht 200PS oder mehr. Das einzige was man bei mehr Leistung bedenken muss sind halt die Unterhaltskosten und da kommt es noch nicht mal so sehr auf die Spritkosten drauf an sondern eher auf Reifen, Reperaturen, Versicherung. Deshalb wird ein Mustang dir sicher bald ziemlich teuer werden. Da muss man halt erst schauen ob man sich diese dauerhaft leisten kann und sich nicht durch den günstigen Anschaffungspreis blenden lassen.


 
daran habe ich auch schon gedacht.
für mich würde eine haftpflicht um 1000€/Jahr kosten und eine vollkasko etwas über 3000€/Jahr.
das ist schon ziemlich heftig, lass ich mir auch nochmal durch den kopf gehen. ich hab auch schon daran gedacht den über meinen vater versichern zu lassen, und mich als zweitfahrer eintragen zu lassen, muss ich mich mal erkundigen.
aber ist der mustang reperaturanfällig? habe an ein modell mit um 50.000-60.000 km gedacht. wie lange kann ich dann noch etwa spaß haben, bis ich latzen muss? 
wollte mir auch ein händlerfahrzeug kaufen, wo ich vielleicht noch ein jahr oder zwei garantie bekomme.
und sind die reifen wirklich so teuer, bzw. verschleissen die so schnell?


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

@Stryke: Weil das Auto rot ist? 

Statt den vier runden Endrohren hätten zwei rechteckige mMn besser gepasst, ansonsten hab ich am Design nix auszusetzen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Stimmt,  aber die Seitenlinie hat irgendwie was von Ferrari



War auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2012/03/ferrari-f12-berlinetta-geneva.jpg

http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/Zgky...087be3bf/d75/Corvette-Stingray-Cover-shot.jpg

Nur für dich moe 


edit:  warum kann ich die bilder eigentlich einbinden, wenn sie dann doch nur als link angezeigt werden ?!


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2013)

Ich muss ausnahmsweise zugeben dass der Ferrari irgendwie besser aussieht


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich muss ausnahmsweise zugeben dass der Ferrari irgendwie besser aussieht


 
Ich finde auch die Corvette echt nett ...    Aber die beiden könnten fast Zwillinge sein


----------



## moe (14. Januar 2013)

Das komplette Design hat was von Ferrari. Allerdings gefällt mir der kantigere Stil der Corvette viel besser.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Corvette echt nett ...    Aber die beiden könnten fast Zwillinge sein


 
Vor allem die Felgen sehen total gleich aus nur unterschiedliche Farbe


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Januar 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ist n avantgarde, sportpaket ist nicht mit an board, aber das ist mir latte
> Ist n Coupe, also 3-türer, was der a-klasse mMn schonmal ein deutlich besseres design gibt als die kurzen türchen beim 5-türer


 Mh, sportpaket war mir schon wichtig, vorallem wegen den Sitzen, aber auch wegen dem Fahrwerk. Hat deiner dann das Sportfahrwerk optional? Coupe ist auf jeden Fall ne gute wahl, spart etwa 50 KG 
Handschaltung oder? Würde ich nämlich mal gerne fahren^^


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Januar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Verdammt sieht die geil aus!


 
Naja.. sieht aus wie ein 599, bloß kantiger. Die zackige Front schaut aus wie vom Aventador, die Heckleuchten wie aus dem Mustang. MMn nicht so der Bringer..


----------



## Mosed (14. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Coupe ist auf jeden Fall ne gute wahl, spart etwa 50 KG


 
Aber nur solange du 99,99% der Zeit maximal zu zweit fährst. Ist ja mal sowas von nervig und unpraktisch, wenn hinten welche ein- oder aussteigen wollen...


----------



## Zoon (14. Januar 2013)

Hm endlich mal wieder ein Audi nach meinem Geschmack:

Official: meet the Audi RS7 - BBC Top Gear

@ neue Corvette. Sieht von vorne genauso aus wie die neue Viper. Das Heck finde ich allerdings total überzeichnet. da ist die C6 besser.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2013)

Der RS 7 ist der Wahnsinn!


----------



## turbosnake (14. Januar 2013)

Also die Front hat was von der Viper und die was vom Fisker Karma, aber die des 911 ja auch was vom Käfer.
Aber wie man da Aventador sehen kann


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2013)

Der Sportwagen sieht aus wie ein Sportwagen!!!11elf
Wie können sie nur?


----------



## 1821984 (14. Januar 2013)

Der RS7 hat nicht ernsthaft den Quattro-Schriftzug vorne unten im Grill so groß drin oder? Aus welcher Kirmesbude ist der denn rausgefallen? Ich kann nur hoffen das es wirklich nicht so ist. Kann dem Auto eh nicht so viel abgewinnen und wenn dann ncoh solche Sachen kommen sollten also da muss ich dann schon schmunzeln.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie musste ich bei den Bildern des RS7 gerade das Grinsen anfangen - sehr nice  !


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2013)

Bin schon auf den ersten RS6 bzw. RS7 in freier Wildbahn gespannt.. wie sich der Motor wohl anhört?


----------



## Zoon (15. Januar 2013)

Ford Capri Zakspeed Turbo: 530 PS aus 1426 ccm 

Zakspeed Ford Turbo Capri - YouTube


Der rote Porsche 935 im Film drückte 1055 PS auf die Rolle


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Der RS7 hat nicht ernsthaft den Quattro-Schriftzug vorne unten im Grill so groß drin oder? Aus welcher Kirmesbude ist der denn rausgefallen? Ich kann nur hoffen das es wirklich nicht so ist. Kann dem Auto eh nicht so viel abgewinnen und wenn dann ncoh solche Sachen kommen sollten also da muss ich dann schon schmunzeln.


 
Sehe ich genau so, vorallem sieht er wieder genau so aus wie die Vorgänger. Langsam wird das Design von Audi echt langweilig...


----------



## Metalic (15. Januar 2013)

Der Trend geht zu BMW, jetzt da ich das neue 4er Coupé gesehen habe


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, vorallem sieht er wieder genau so aus wie die Vorgänger. Langsam wird das Design von Audi echt langweilig...


 
Was soll denn der Vorgänger vom RS7 sein?
Die A7 Baureihe wurde doch erst 2010 eingeführt?!


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo leute, brauche einen kleinen ratschlag.

Habe vor ca. 9 bis 10 monaten mein fahrwerk einbauen lassen.
Achsvermesseung etc. Alles korrekt.

Jetzt war ich bei einer anderen werkstatt zum tüv drauf machen lassen.
Die haben dann die Trägergelenke ausgetauscht, und habe mein Auto dann abgeholt, alles war ganz normal.
Nächsten tag fahr ich los, und merke nach ein paar hundert metern dass die spur verstellt ist, also ein schleichender prozess über mehrere hundert meter.

Jetzt war ich eben bei der werkstatt und er meinte dass sich da eigentlich nichts verstellen kann.
Er hat vermutet dass die werkstatt, die das fahrwerk eingebaut hat, die achsvermessung auf das ausgeschlagene trägergelenk eingestellt hat, und dass sich das jetzt durch das neue trägergelenk um nen paar millimeter verstell hat.

Also das lenkrad steht ungefähr um 1/8 tel lenkradumdrehung nach links damit das auto geradeaus fährt.

Jetzt die frage: Ist das glaubhaft was der sagt?


----------



## danomat (15. Januar 2013)

mahlzeit ihr autonarren.

ich hätt mal ne frage. wir gehen mit 5 personen in den urlaub und haben auch schon bei sixt ein auto gemietet (VW Touran). dort sollten ja 5 große koffer platz finden.  nun steht aber in der reservierungsbestätigung und auch nach telefonischer nachfrage dass es sich auch noch um eine mercedes b-klasse bzw peugot 5008 handeln könnte. das erfährt man erst einen tag vorher. 

mein ihr in eine b-klasse passen 5 große koffer? beim touran und 5008 hab ich keine bedenken, aber beim benz?

(wollen von schweinfurt nach frankfurt flughafen, wär halt perfekt da man dort das auto einfach wieder abgibt und nur 103€ kostet


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2013)

Also wenn du die koffer nur im kofferraum verstauen willst, dürften sich touran und b klasse nicht viel nehmen bei so großen koffern


----------



## Falk (15. Januar 2013)

Um mein Ölwechsel-Thema mal noch zum Abschluss zu bringen: er läuft nun kalt deutlich ruhiger, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die nicht noch etwas anderes eingestellt haben. Aber es scheint einen Grund zu haben, warum die spezialisierten Foren für Autos mit dem Motor 0W40 empfehlen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ford Capri Zakspeed Turbo: 530 PS aus 1426 ccm
> 
> Zakspeed Ford Turbo Capri - YouTube
> 
> ...



Klingt nicht schlecht.
Noch ein bisschen besser klingen da die 911 Carrera SC. Ohne Aufladung klingt immer noch am besten 
Porsche 911 Carrera SC Amazing SOUND - YouTube


----------



## Zoon (15. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, vorallem sieht er wieder genau  so aus wie die Vorgänger. Langsam wird das Design von Audi echt  langweilig...



Kannst dann ja versuchen dich mit den neuen  Mercedes CLA anzufreunden. Was fürn hässlicher .. wie hies das hier  noch mal ... Koffer 

Geh mal davon aus der Quattro Schriftzug ist optional .. bzw auf Wunsch auch ohne.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Bin  schon auf den ersten RS6 bzw. RS7 in freier Wildbahn gespannt.. wie  sich der Motor wohl anhört?



Ungefähr so (nicht wundern im Bentley steckt der gleiche Motor drin)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDgjCm0vJx0



>ExX< schrieb:


> Jetzt die frage: Ist das glaubhaft was der sagt?


 
ja klar. wenn alle Buchsen neu sind sollte die Achsvermessung wiederholt werden. generell wenn die dabei alles auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut haben verstellt sich ja alles wieder.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr schon das Interview von Walter Röhrl auf der Vienna Autoshow gesehen ? 

http://www.facebook.com/AudiAustria?ref=ts&fref=ts

Leider im Moment nur auf FB zu sehen aber ein sehr gutes Interview und für mich der beste Rennfahrer


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Kannst dann ja versuchen dich mit den neuen  Mercedes CLA anzufreunden. Was fürn hässlicher .. wie hies das hier  noch mal ... Koffer


 
Abgesehen davon das es einzig und alleine um dem RS7 ging, finde ich den Mercedes CLA bedeutend ansprechender als das allerwelts Designe von Audi. Mittlerweile sieht doch jede Karre von Audi gleich aus... mir wäre das zu langweilig scheint aber genug Leute zu geben denen das Design total scheiß egal ist.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ungefähr so (nicht wundern im Bentley steckt der gleiche Motor drin)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDgjCm0vJx0


 
Ach ne. Weil ja ein Bentley so viel häufiger in freier Wildbahn vorkommt. Und wenn es mir um Youtube-Sound ginge, hätte ich mir auch schon längst ein Video vom RS6/7 anschauen können.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass Bentley einen völlig anderen Anspruch an den Fahrzeug-Sound hat als Audi..


----------



## Zoon (15. Januar 2013)

Soll ich mich noch entschuldigen dass mir der A/RS7 gefällt, hier reisst was ein ...  Das in Stuttgart dass Design den Bach runtergeht kann ja Audi auch nix für, was gibts denn da antständiges? SLS AMG, A Klasse sieht nur mit dem AMG Package gut aus, C Klasse sieht auch noch gut aus, der GLK wurde mit den Facelift verhunzt von der E Klasse ganz zu schweigen ... dann noch die G Klasse als Urgestein. Aber der Rest ??

Dass die BMWs immer aufgeblasener werden gefällt mir auch nicht, da gibts momentan nur den M135 als einzig wahre Option für meinen Geschmack.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach ne. Weil ja ein Bentley so viel häufiger in  freier Wildbahn vorkommt. Und wenn es mir um Youtube-Sound ginge, hätte  ich mir auch schon längst ein Video vom RS6/7 anschauen können.



Du  wolltest ein Klangbeispiel, ich bring dir eins und als dank wird man  auch noch pampig eh wurde euch hier alllen ins Gehirn gef.........??

Dass der Bentley ein anderes Sounddesign hat ist logisch ich schrieb ja auch UNGEFÄHR  Ändert aber nix daran dass der Motor zu 95% der gleiche ist


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Soll ich mich noch entschuldigen dass mir der A/RS7 gefällt, hier reisst was ein ...


 
Was du machst ist mir im Grunde total egal, aber die Meinung von anderen Leuten akzeptieren wäre das erste womit du anfangen könntest.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Du  wolltest ein Klangbeispiel, ich bring dir eins und als dank wird man  auch noch pampig eh wurde euch hier alllen ins Gehirn gef.........??
> 
> Dass der Bentley ein anderes Sounddesign hat ist logisch ich schrieb ja auch UNGEFÄHR   Ändert aber nix daran dass der Motor zu 95% der gleiche ist


 
Bist du eigentlich weiblich? Anders kann ich mir diese künstliche Aufgeregtheit nicht erklären.. 

Aber nochmal für die ganz langsamen: Ich wollte wissen, wie sich der neue RS Motor in echt (So RL und so.) anhört. Da hilft mir ein YouTube-Video nicht viel, mal abgesehen davon, dass darin ein komplett anderes Auto den Star spielt. Ansonsten, für die 95%-Aussage hast du doch bestimmt eine Quelle, oder? Bitte die Auspuffanlage gleich mit einbeziehen.
Also, danke, nett gemeint, aber am Thema vorbei. 

Können wir jetzt über was erfreulicheres quatschen?


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein Video von letztem Samstag, eins vorweg es ist mir total egal ob einige Leute das nun albern finden oder kindisch. Uns hat es einen heiden Spaß gemacht, wir haben niemanden gefährdet und wir haben nichts verbotenes getan. Nur weil es hier einige Spießer gibt lass ich mir den Spaß nicht nehmen...  

Golf 6 GTI vs Nissan 100NX GTi vs Nissan Skyline R33 GTST

PS: Für nur 143PS ein ganz gutes Ergebniss wie ich finde. Gestartet wurde bei 80km/h beim Abbremsen waren es irgendwas um die 180km/h.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Januar 2013)

Hehe, der Golf hat euch aber ganz schön nass gemacht


----------



## aloha84 (16. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja.. sieht aus wie ein 599, bloß kantiger. Die zackige Front schaut aus wie vom Aventador, die Heckleuchten wie aus dem Mustang. MMn nicht so der Bringer..


 
*hust* Die Heckleuchten sind eine Anlehnung an den Camaro, nicht Mustang.
Falls Ihr übrigens schöne "große" Bilder von Autos sucht, dann ist diese Seite echt mal ne Empfehlung --> Serious Wheels Classic, Sports & Muscle Car Pictures
Einfach mal oben aufs Alphabet klicken, die haben alles mögliche.....also nicht nur AMI-schlitten

Grüße


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hehe, der Golf hat euch aber ganz schön nass gemacht


 
Definitiv, aber war im Vorfeld schon klar


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> *hust* Die Heckleuchten sind eine Anlehnung an den Camaro, nicht Mustang.


 
Mist, einer hat den Fehler bemerkt. 
Habe es im Nachhinein dann auch festgestellt.. wobei, die Mustang-Heckleuchten sind jetzt auch nicht ein neues Buch..


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2013)

Hab noch ein Video vom Wochenende gefunden... ja ihr dürft nun zu recht meckern es waren nur 70km/h erlaubt und ich war bei 90km/h 

Nissan 100NX vs Nissan Skyline R33 GTST - YouTube

Und so sieht der NX aus den ich vorletztes Wochenende gekauft habe mittlerweile aus, ebenfalls Bilder vom letzten Wochenende. Freitag Abend um 21Uhr haben wir angefangen ihn zu schlachten, Samstag Abend um kurz bevor wir auf der Autobahn spielen waren, stand die Kiste schon ausgehüllt in der Halle.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2013)

Riverna macht bald den Ludolfs Konkurrenz - zumindest was Nissans angeht


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2013)

Von wegen... war ja letztens bei denen. Die haben kaum 100NX Teile da meinte der Uwe zu mir. Hat mir dann irgendwas von einem Oldtimer und Youngtimer Museum erzählt und das er sich dafür noch einen NX kaufen will. Hab ihm dann angeboten für ihn einen rauszusuchen, scheinbar kam er sich da aber verarscht vor. 

PS: Letztens mal durchgezählt um die 600 Teile hab ich mittlerweile gesammelt, so Kleinteile wie Griffmulde und Innenraumleuchten nicht mitgezählt.  Hab auch schon 5 Motoren rumstehen inkl Getriebe.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das es einzig und alleine um dem RS7 ging, finde ich den Mercedes CLA bedeutend ansprechender als das allerwelts Designe von Audi. Mittlerweile sieht doch jede Karre von Audi gleich aus... mir wäre das zu langweilig scheint aber genug Leute zu geben denen das Design total scheiß egal ist.


Nur das der CLA 0,0 mit Coupé zu tun.


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2013)

Und weiter? Erstens habe ich den CLA nicht ins Spiel gebracht und zweitens ändert es nichts daran das ist das Design von Audi mittlerweile sterbens langweilig finde. Da kann von mir aus der CLA ein Lastenkran sein...


----------



## turbosnake (16. Januar 2013)

Mit ging es um das Namensschema von Mercedes und das die Basis teilw. nicht zum Namen passt.
 wobei  ich ein A Coupé auf Smartbasis irgendwie auch geil finden würde, Heckmotor in der Kompaktklasse


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2013)

Von mir aus können die auch gerne einen Smart als Sportwagen werben... mittlerweile gibt doch niemand mehr etwas auf die Namen. Alles ist mittlerweile Sport oder Luxus. Wenn ich schon den Begriff "Kompaktsportler" lese und damit ist dann ein Golf GTi gemeint.


----------



## McZonk (17. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Der RS7 hat nicht ernsthaft den Quattro-Schriftzug vorne unten im Grill so groß drin oder?


 Doch, hat er (nur auf Wunsch als Zusatzoption allerdings). Zudem wirkt das - wie beim RS6, falls ihn schon jemand in freier Wildbahn gesehen hat - deutlich dezenter, als man es von den Produktfotos erwartet.


----------



## Mosed (17. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Der RS7 hat nicht ernsthaft den Quattro-Schriftzug vorne unten im Grill so groß drin oder?


 
Könnte Ausstattungsbedingt sein. Bei Facebook hat Audi ein Bild gepostet, bei dem das nicht so ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2013)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Könnte Ausstattungsbedingt sein. Bei Facebook hat Audi ein Bild gepostet, wo das nicht so ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Geil, ich liebe den tiefen Grill bei Audi


----------



## ich558 (17. Januar 2013)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Könnte Ausstattungsbedingt sein. Bei Facebook hat Audi ein Bild gepostet, bei dem das nicht so ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Der RS7 ist für mich der schönste unter allen Audis!


----------



## Beam39 (18. Januar 2013)

Der A7 ist fernab vom RS7 auch so das schönste Auto von Audi. Ich fand ihn anfangs abgrundtief hässlich aufgrund des Hecks, aber jetzt sieht das alles ganz anders aus.
Der RS7 ist natürlich unglaublich. Ich hab den schon vor paar Monaten hier in IN rumfahren sehen.. Ein fantastisches Auto! Allerdings hätte ich mir den 10 Zylinder gewünscht. Das Teil hätte so wahnsinnige reserven gehabt, aber downsizing sei Dank wars dass.

Aber der für mich interessanteste Audi ist derzeit der kommende RS3, den sieht man hier auch schon seit einiger Zeit relativ ungetarnt rumfahren. Ich bin den "alten" für paar Tage gefahren und war einfach nur begeistert, aber der neue legt nochmal 30ps und einiges an Performance drauf. Der jetzige RS3 hält eigentlich mit jedem großen RS-Modell im Sprint mit, der neue wird die wohl alle alt aussehen lassen. 

Oh man, wird Zeit dass ich meine Heckschleuder loswerde!


----------



## riedochs (18. Januar 2013)

A7 ist schön solange die Frittentheke drin bleibt. Ansonsten sieht es aus wie billiges 80er tuning mit sofortigem Brechreizauslöser.


----------



## JC88 (18. Januar 2013)

Sind ein paar beeindruckende Szenen dabei. Gut gemacht 

DC SHOES: KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA FIVE: ULTIMATE URBAN PLAYGROUND; SAN FRANCISCO - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (18. Januar 2013)

Kennen wir denke ich mal alle schon oder? 
Kam ja im Radio, Fernsehen, Zeitung...


----------



## JC88 (18. Januar 2013)

Ist ja auch schon ein paar Montage alt


----------



## STSLeon (18. Januar 2013)

Aber immer noch gut


----------



## Mosed (18. Januar 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ein fantastisches Auto! Allerdings hätte ich mir den 10 Zylinder gewünscht. Das Teil hätte so wahnsinnige reserven gehabt, aber downsizing sei Dank wars dass.



Warum sollte er weniger Reserven haben? 

Grad mal geschaut. Der alte V10 hat wohl 588 PS als Sauger. Der neue RS 7 hat einen Turbo-V8 mit 560 PS. Da der V8 ein Turbo-Motor ist, dürfte er unten rum mehr Reserven haben und oben rum... die 28 PS.

Oder meintest du, du hättest gerne einen V10 als Turbo drin?


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2013)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Warum sollte er weniger Reserven haben?
> 
> Grad mal geschaut. Der alte V10 hat wohl 588 PS als Sauger. Der neue RS 7 hat einen Turbo-V8 mit 560 PS. Da der V8 ein Turbo-Motor ist, dürfte er unten rum mehr Reserven haben und oben rum... die 28 PS.
> 
> Oder meintest du, du hättest gerne einen V10 als Turbo drin?


 
Der V10 hatte 2 Turbos. Darum auch unglaubliche Reserven - 730 PS waren mit wenigen Veränderungen kein Problem, auch mehr.


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Der V10 hatte 2 Turbos. Darum auch unglaubliche Reserven - 730 PS waren mit wenigen Veränderungen kein Problem, auch mehr.


 
Wie sieht das beim Diesel eigendlich aus? Wenn ich dran denke, dass der V12 Biturbo im Q7 nur 500PS hat kommt mir der ziemlich "unausgeschöpft" vor.


----------



## McZonk (18. Januar 2013)

Was für ein Q7 mit zehn Zylindern... .


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2013)

Tippfehler habs schon ausgebessert


----------



## McZonk (18. Januar 2013)

1000 Nm sind für den Antriebsstrang und insbesondere die aufgebrezelte 6-Gang-Tiptronic doch auch so genug des Guten. Da gings dann eher um Euro 5 und Haltbarkeit.


----------



## DrDave (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mich seit einiger Zeit in den alten Audi S4 B5 verguckt... 
Ist aber im heutigen Vergleich wohl nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß und aktuell. 
Fährt oder fuhr von euch jemand einen? 
Was könnt ihr zu dem Motor sagen?


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das beim Diesel eigendlich aus? Wenn ich dran denke, dass der V12 Biturbo im Q7 nur 500PS hat kommt mir der ziemlich "unausgeschöpft" vor.


 
Diesel funktionieren völlig anders, was das angeht. Ich denke, hier waren hauptsächlich das bereits anliegende Drehmoment und die entstehende Temperatur limitierende Faktoren - 12 Diesel-Zylinder, die mit 2000 bar gefüllt werden, entwickeln eine unglaubliche Hitze.
Außerdem - der V12 war so oder so der stärkste Serien-Diesel jemals; um weitere Zehntelsekunden aus dem Q7 rausquetschen zu können, hätte es einen relativ sehr hohen Anstieg an Leistung benötigt (s.o.); und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit hätte sich auch nicht geändert, da der Q7 V12 ohne jegliche werksseitige Änderungsmöglichkeit bei 250 eingebremst wird, weil man aus Sicherkeitsgründen den Reifen nicht mehr zumuten will (den Bremsen auch nicht zwingend).


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Januar 2013)

Muhahaha,  eben nen komplett verschneiten Feldweg unsicher gemacht   Ein Mordsspaß 

Traktionswarnung war einfach IMMER an     Beim Bremsen sofort das ABS da, welches sich aber nie getraut hat, ernsthaft was zu machen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2013)

Ich schalte die TC immer aus, wenn die mich die ganze Zeit anblinkt oder schalte bei Schnee mindestens die DTC ein.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2013)

Ich schalt sie gar nicht erst ein *Schenkelklopfer* 
Ich find die ATS Cup Felgen total verschärft, schade das es sie nicht in 16" gibt. Und als 15" finde ich sie etwas klein...


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Ich hab zum glück gar keine traktionskontrolle

@DrDave: ich weis nicht obs beim s4 auch so ist, aber das modell basiert doch auf der gleichen basis wie der passat 3b oder?

Denn dann wirst du probleme  mit den querlenkern bekommen, die ca. Alle 50 tkm kaputt gehen und auch nicht billig sind


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich hab zum glück gar keine traktionskontrolle


 Im normalen Straßenverkehr ist die Aussage totaler Quatsch. Da kann eine traktionskontrolle zwischen Tot und Schrecksekunde unterscheiden.
Und wenn sie doch mal stört gibt es in der Regel Aus-Schalter.


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

Bei nem Hecktriebler würde ich dir Recht geben. Bei nem Fronttriebler ist die TC nicht so wichtig.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Ich weis dass es im normalen straßenverkehr gewissermaßen ein sicherheitsfeature ist.

Aber ist ja immernoch meine eigene meinung dass ich froh bin dass mein auto keine traktionskontrolle hat, somit kann meine aussage gar kein quatsch sein^^

Aber wenn man ein wenig Gefühl im rechten Fuß hat, braucht man keine Traktionskontrolle.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2013)

Du kannst mit deinem Fuß vier Räder unabhängig voneinander innerhalb von Hundertstelsekunden Abbremsen und wieder Antreiben? Respekt!


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Nein, aber ich kann auch einfach vorsichtig mit dem gas umgehen


----------



## ich558 (19. Januar 2013)

Kennt wer diese Seite? Wrecked Exotic Cars - Pictures of Expensive Car Crashes and Wrecks
Die ersten Bilder vom R8 und 911 sehen ja krass aus


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kennt wer diese Seite? Wrecked Exotic Cars - Pictures of Expensive Car Crashes and Wrecks
> Die ersten Bilder vom R8 und 911 sehen ja krass aus



Die Story zum R8 ist ja auch hart. Polizeikontrolle, Polizist gelangt irgendwie auf den Beifahrersitz. Fahrer gibt Gas und zerlegt dann den R8. Fahrer und Polizist sterben...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst mit deinem Fuß vier Räder unabhängig voneinander innerhalb von Hundertstelsekunden Abbremsen und wieder Antreiben? Respekt!


 
Das hat ja nichts mit der TC zu tun, sondern mit dem ESP. Die TC verhindert nur ein Durchdrehen der Antriebsräder.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im normalen Straßenverkehr ist die Aussage totaler Quatsch. Da kann eine traktionskontrolle zwischen Tot und Schrecksekunde unterscheiden.
> Und wenn sie doch mal stört gibt es in der Regel Aus-Schalter.


 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst mit deinem Fuß vier Räder unabhängig voneinander innerhalb von Hundertstelsekunden Abbremsen und wieder Antreiben? Respekt!



Kann es sein das du überhaupt nicht weißt wovon du redest?  
TC hat rein gar nichts mit dem Bremsen zu tun. TC ist einzig und alleine für das Anfahren bzw Beschleunigen zuständig, wenn du also nicht gerade an einem Bahnübergang stehst und ein Zug auf dich zu fährt, entscheidet TC nicht im geringsten zwischen Tot und Schreckensekunde. Im Gegenteil mich nervt die TraktionControll vom Crysler ziemlich, teilweise kommt man nicht vom Fleck sofern man es nicht abschaltet.


----------



## DrDave (19. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich hab zum glück gar keine traktionskontrolle
> 
> @DrDave: ich weis nicht obs beim s4 auch so ist, aber das modell basiert doch auf der gleichen basis wie der passat 3b oder?
> 
> Denn dann wirst du probleme  mit den querlenkern bekommen, die ca. Alle 50 tkm kaputt gehen und auch nicht billig sind



Ich kenn mich bei den Modell zusammenhängen überhaupt nicht aus. 
Hab aber auch noch nicht recherchiert, habe gehofft hier jmd. zu finden der mit der verbauten Technik Erfahrung hat...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-0B8YDIEB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unglaubliches Glück


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> , entscheidet TC nicht im geringsten zwischen Tot und Schreckensekunde.





Bei manch einem Hecktriebler u.U. schon!


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei manch einem Hecktriebler u.U. schon!


 
Naja, wenn vielleicht wenn du auf ner kurvenreichen Klippenstraße ne Schreckbremsung machst und stattdessen das Gas erwischst ...


----------



## der_yappi (19. Januar 2013)

War heute auf der CMT in Stuttgart.
Die hatten einen "interessanten" Smart dort stehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Preis für die S-Klasse-Rettungskapsel: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

S-Klasse Rettungskapsel? 

so kann man das "Auto" auch nennen


----------



## moe (19. Januar 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> War heute auf der CMT in Stuttgart.
> Die hatten einen "interessanten" Smart dort stehen:


 
So einer ist mir mal aufm Motorrad hinterhergefahren. Ich hab mich nur gewundert, dass ich den nicht abhängen kann, bis er mich überholt hat.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Januar 2013)

Alfa wird auf Basis das nächsten MX5 einen neuen Spider bauen  lassen.
Dürfte eine gute Basis sein.
Mazda and Fiat finalize deal for Alfa roadster, next-gen MX-5 Miata
Ansonsten ein paar intressante Concepts:
Honda GEAR Concept (2013)
Acura NSX Concept (2013)
und einen Cadi: 
http://www.netcarshow.com/cadillac/2014-elr/


----------



## ich558 (19. Januar 2013)

Hab heute einen F10 550i neben einen TTRS stehen sehen (ja ist in meiner Region was besonderes  ). Kann es sein, dass ein 550i seltner als ein M5 ist?


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du überhaupt nicht weißt wovon du redest?
> TC hat rein gar nichts mit dem Bremsen zu tun. TC ist einzig und alleine für das Anfahren bzw Beschleunigen zuständig, wenn du also nicht gerade an einem Bahnübergang stehst und ein Zug auf dich zu fährt, entscheidet TC nicht im geringsten zwischen Tot und Schreckensekunde. Im Gegenteil mich nervt die TraktionControll vom Crysler ziemlich, teilweise kommt man nicht vom Fleck sofern man es nicht abschaltet.



Was verhindert denn den Schlupf an den Rädern? Richtig, die Anti Schlupf Regelung oder auch ASR. 

Ich sehe das auch so das TC das selbe wie ESP ist...oder ich bin falsch informiert (kann auch sein)


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

ESP ist Erweiterung zur TC.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ein 550i seltner als ein M5 ist?



Könnte, hab noch keinen gesehen, einen M5 schon 
Wahrscheinlich geben die Käufer dann lieber noch etwas mehr aus und haben einen M5.


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2013)

Ja aber was beinhaltet denn diese TC?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch so das TC das selbe wie ESP ist...oder ich bin falsch informiert (kann auch sein)


 
Bei meinem Auto verhält es sich so:
1. Fall: Alle Systeme an 
2. Fall DTC Knopf kurz drücken: TC ist aus, DSC ist an.
3. Fall DTC Knopf 3 sek festhalten: TC und DSC sind aus, also alles bis auf's ABS.

Also arbeiten die Systeme zwar zusammen, können aber auch getrennt und alleine arbeiten.

Edit:

TC = Durchdrehen der Räder wird verhindert, mehr nicht.


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2013)

Also ist TC nur ein anderer Begriff für ASR.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Januar 2013)

Laut wikipedia ja


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

Traction Controll > Anti Schlupf Regelung

Was gibts da dran falsch zu verstehen? 

Die TC/ASR hat lediglich bei starken Hecktrieblern ne stabilisierende Funktion in dem Sinne, dass sie bei Bleifuß und durchdrehenden Rädern in zu schnell gefahrenen Kurven die Leistung wegregelt und so verhindert, dass man mit dem Heck zuerst durchs Unterholz rodelt. Sie verhindert also den Leistungsüberschuß an der Hinterachse, der bei Hecktrieblern in ner Kurve zu nem Haftungsabriss, mit nach außen drängendem Heck, und somit zu nem Dreher führen würde.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab heute einen F10 550i neben einen TTRS stehen sehen (ja ist in meiner Region was besonderes  ). Kann es sein, dass ein 550i seltner als ein M5 ist?


 
Nope. Ich sehe des öfteren mal 550i, einen F10 M5 habe ich bisher aber immer noch nicht in echt gesehen.  (Oder einmal, bin mir nicht sicher welches auf YouTube war und welches RL. )


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was verhindert denn den Schlupf an den Rädern? Richtig, die Anti Schlupf Regelung oder auch ASR.
> 
> Ich sehe das auch so das TC das selbe wie ESP ist...oder ich bin falsch informiert (kann auch sein)



ASR = TC 
Dies hat mit ESP gar nicht viel zu tun, ESP arbeitet eher wie ein erweitertes ABS. ASR/TC sind beim Anfahren und bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit in Kurven wichtig, ESP und ABS beim Stoppen. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Also ist TC nur ein anderer Begriff für ASR.



Grob gesagt ja, beides Arbeit in etwa gleich.


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> ASR = TC
> Dies hat mit ESP gar nicht viel zu tun, ESP arbeitet eher wie ein erweitertes ABS. ASR/TC sind beim Anfahren und bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit in Kurven wichtig, ESP und ABS beim Stoppen.
> 
> Grob gesagt ja, beides Arbeit in etwa gleich.



Für was braucht man ASR bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten in Kurven? Soll das bei 50 Km/h regeln oder wie? Schwachsinn. 

ASR und ESP ist bei mir ein Schalter. Und das ESP beim Stoppen nur wirkt stimmt auch nicht. Mir regelt es auch die Leistung weg, wenn ich das Lenkrad zu sehr eingeschlagen habe und zu viel Gas gebe. Zudem bremst es bei Untersteuern das kurveninnere Rad an der Vorderachse usw. Es ist also eher als fahraktives System ausgelegt. Wobei Renault da inzwischen mehr Richtung Sicherheit geht. Bei meinem vorherigen Clio Sport war das ESP so sportlich programmiert, dass du schon längst in der Botanik gesteckt hast, bevor das ESP geregelt hat. Man konnte durchaus am Limit auf der NOS fahren ohne nen Unterschied zwischen ESP an oder aus zu merken. Das ESP hat dann geregelt, wenn du Fliegen auf der Seitenscheibe hattest. Also kurz vor komplett Quersteher. Ich fands ganz gut. Man musste zumindest keine Angst vor nem Dreher haben.


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2013)

Wenn man in langsamen engeren Kurven voll drauflatscht


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2013)

Siehe oben! ;0)


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für was braucht man ASR bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten in Kurven? Soll das bei 50 Km/h regeln oder wie? Schwachsinn.



Wo schrieb ich was von 50km/h oder von sonst irgend einer Geschwindigkeit? Aber hauptsache mal mit dem Argument "Schwachsinn" um sich werfen...  
ASR versucht/verhindert das durchdrehen der Räder und gerade in engen Kurven, bei nasser Straße greift ASR bei falscher Pedalstellung sehr schnell. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und das ESP beim Stoppen nur wirkt stimmt auch nicht. Mir regelt es auch die Leistung weg, wenn ich das Lenkrad zu sehr eingeschlagen habe und zu viel Gas gebe. Zudem bremst es bei Untersteuern das kurveninnere Rad an der Vorderachse usw. Es ist also eher als fahraktives System ausgelegt.



Vielleicht solltest du erstmal richtig lesen was ich schreibe, bevor du hier was schreibst. Ich schrieb doch eigentlich recht verständlich (dachte ich zumindestens) das ESP *ähnlich* arbeitet. Es sorgt dafür das ein Auto noch kontrollierbar bleibt und nicht ausbricht, ähnlich wie ABS das verhindert das blockieren der Räder damit man nicht grade aus in die Hecke fährt. Darum schrieb ich auch erweitertes ABS... aber alles nur Schwachsinn.


----------



## Falk (20. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab heute einen F10 550i neben einen TTRS stehen sehen (ja ist in meiner Region was besonderes  ). Kann es sein, dass ein 550i seltner als ein M5 ist?



Noch seltener ist wahrscheinlich der M550xd, der aber mein Favorit wäre wenn es um 5er BMW geht.


----------



## Zoon (20. Januar 2013)

Die meisten 550i fallen halt nicht auf da sie wie ein normaler 5er  aussehen und ein Großteil lässt sich per Option den Schriftzug am Heck  wegfallen.



moe schrieb:


> So einer ist mir mal aufm Motorrad hinterhergefahren. Ich hab mich nur gewundert, dass ich den nicht abhängen kann, bis er mich überholt hat.


 
So ein Spass hatte ich mal mit nem Meriva OPC, wunder mich warum der Kanister problemlos mit meinem mithalt, hab ihn dann passieren lassen dann war alles klar


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Januar 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Noch seltener ist wahrscheinlich der M550xd, der aber mein Favorit wäre wenn es um 5er BMW geht.



Mmh.. meiner Erfahrung nach halten die sich die Waage. Bis auf 750d, den man ja gar nicht vom 740d unterscheiden kann, habe ich alle schon gesehen, also 550d, X5 50d und X6 50d. Und ich glaube, in Kürze werden die 50d die 50i überholen, da das wesentlich bessere Gesamtpaket.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> So ein Spass hatte ich mal mit nem Meriva OPC, wunder mich warum der Kanister problemlos mit meinem mithalt, hab ihn dann passieren lassen dann war alles klar


 
So eine Aktion hatte ich neulich mit nem Zafira OPC... Er fuhr erst hinter mir auf ner eher weniger ausgebauten Landstraße, bei der zum Teil noch recht runtergefahrenes Kopfsteinpflaster den Straßenbelag darstellen soll. Konnten wir logischerweise beide nicht so schnell, da der wie ich schätze auch nen recht unvorteilhaftes Fahrwerk für das Terrain besitzt . Es ging wieder auf Asphalt und ich höre neben mir nur ein "Summen" .


----------



## XE85 (20. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, in Kürze werden die 50d die 50i überholen, da das wesentlich bessere Gesamtpaket.



Ja, das stimmt. Im Zuge des Facelift werden die Motoren überarbeitet. Der 550i wird wohl auf das Niveau des 750i (450PS) angehoben, der 550d soll Gerüchten zufolge 420PS bekommen.


----------



## Whoosaa (20. Januar 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Im Zuge des Facelift werden die Motoren überarbeitet. Der 550i wird wohl auf das Niveau des 750i (450PS) angehoben, der 550d soll Gerüchten zufolge 420PS bekommen.


 
Ersteres sowieso. Letzteres zumindest bei X5, X6 und 5er - 7er bleibt wohl erstmal so wie er ist.


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn der 550d wirklich die 400PS-Marke deutlich übersteigt, würde ich diesen als nächsten Wagen kaufen wollen. Aktuell ist der nicht vorhandene Leistungsunterschied und vollkommen überzogene Preis im Vergleich zum 535d ein Witz.


----------



## Zoon (20. Januar 2013)

BMW ist da mit dem M550d eh in ner guten Position, bei Mercedes gibts momentan nichts vergleichbares, der stärkste im Audi A6 hat 313 PS, und sollte von denen doch was kommen kann BMW allemal die Leistung auf 400+ anheben.

Zud ESP Diskussion. Bei mir gehts auch in 2 Stufen aus, erste ESP aus ASR bleibt an, zweite alles aus außer ABS.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2013)

Bei mir isses genau andersrum: Kurz auf den Taster ASR aus, lange (noch nicht "mitgestoppt" und steht auch nichts von im Handbuch, allerdings blinkt die LED dann mehrmals und bleibt dann bis Zündung aus dauerhaft an) heißt dann auch ESP aus.


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Ich sehe die Position des M550d nicht so weit vorne. ein 535d hat 313PS und ~630Nm Drehmoment, besagter M550d 381PS und ~740Nm Drehmoment. Auf dem Papier sind die Unterschiede deutlich, in der Fahrpraxis bleibt davon aber leider kaum etwas übrig. Diverse Tests haben das ja schon bestätigt und auch ich würde bei dem riesigen Preisunterschied (~23.000 Euro in der Basis) immer zum 535d greifen. Eine Leistungsanhebung würde zumindest dem "M" im Namen gut tun ...und auch wieder für etwas mehr Abstand in der Serie bringen.


----------



## XE85 (20. Januar 2013)

Jap das stimmt, zumal dem M550 ja auch noch der Alpina D5 auf dei Pelle rückt - der hat auf Basis des 535d 350PS und kostet über 10k weniger als ein M550d.


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn der M550 soviel mehr kostet als der 535D ich finde das Auto einfach eine Wucht sowohl optisch als auch technisch und das ganze bei geringem Verbrauch. Bin schon paar mal mit dem 535D F10 mitgefahren das Ding geht ab wie ein Schnitzel. Den Käufern des M550 kommt es vielleicht gar nicht so sehr auf die Mehrleistung an sondern eher auf die M Embleme und immer das Wissen im Hinterkopf sie fahren einen M (wenn auch Diesel)


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste:
Alpina D5 vs M550d

Meine Wahl würde auf den Alpina fallen.
Gefällt mir jetzt persönlich besser und das etwas weniger an Leistung wäre mir der große Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> ... sowohl optisch als auch technisch und das ganze bei geringem Verbrauch.



Optisch? -> eckige Auspuffrohre und silbergraue Außenspiegel sind wohl kaum der Rede Wert.
Technisch? -> Gibt es einen Unterschied? Mir fällt aus dem Stehgreif keiner ein.
Geringer Verbrauch? -> Fehlanzeige -> 5,9-6,2 (535d) vs. 6,4 l/100km (M550d) -> ist natürlich beides ein super Wert.



ich558 schrieb:


> Den Käufern des M550 kommt es vielleicht gar nicht so sehr auf die Mehrleistung an sondern eher auf die M Embleme und immer das Wissen im Hinterkopf sie fahren einen M (wenn auch Diesel)



Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber bisher war es immer so, dass sich Modelle mit dem "M" am Heck deutlich von ihren Serienkollegen abgesetzt haben. Ich hätte auch meinen Spaß am M550d, aber mir fehlt da einfach der Mehrwert, wenn ich schon 23.000 Euro drauflegen muss. Ich war gestern bei BMW und habe mir einen neuen 535d zusammenstellen lassen. In Summe sind wir auf 98.000 Euro gekommen. Rechne ich da den Zuschlag für den "M" drauf (keine Ahnung, ob er außer dem M-Paket mehr Ausstattung serienmäßig bietet) komme ich auf knappe 120.000 Euro. Da erwarte ich dann schon einen Unterschied in den Fahrwerten ...nur leider ist dieser kaum spürbar.


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2013)

Mir gefallen diese eckigen Endrohre besser als runde und der Rest auch aber da sind wir natürlich wieder beim Geschmack. Mit technisch meinte ich zb den Motor mit 3 (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) Turbos und die tollen Fahrleistungen. Was heißt da Fehlanzeige bei geringem Verbrauch? Das der 550 mehr als ein 535 braucht ist klar aber trotzdem extrem wenig.

Ein 535D für 98000€ - geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Den Tri-Turbo hatte ich glatt vergessen, dieser ist natürlich ein nettes Merkmal. In der Praxis merkt man davon aber leider nix. 

Die Verbräuche sind bei den großen Dieseln generell recht niedrig angesiedelt. Das finde ich schon bei meinem aktuellen Wägelchen faszinierend, dass man knapp 300PS mit 8,1 l/100km bewegen kann. Die neue Generation liegt in der Praxis noch mal gut einen Liter niedriger - aber insgesamt kein Grund, den M550d dem 535d vorzuziehen.

Beim Preis von 98.000 Euro ist man relativ zügig angelangt, wenn man auch zugeben muss, dass da dann schon einige Individual-Extras verbaut sind. Im Grunde habe ich mir meinen aktuellen Wagen + ein paar Extras zusammengestellt. Ich wollte schon immer einen Alcantara-Himmel und ein lederbezogenes Aramturenbrett haben, weshalb diese beiden Dinge mit eingeflossen sind. Ansonsten sind zusätzlich nur 2-3 Extras aus dem Innovations-Paket mit drin, die restliche Ausstattung ähnelt meiner aktuellen. Teuer war auch schon die Vorgänger-Generation. Ohne Rabatte kostet mein Wägelchen knapp 90.000 Euro und der Firma, die den Wagen gefahren hat, wurden 80.000 Euro, respektive 1.350 Euro Leasingrate berechnet. Die muss man monatlich erst einmal überhaben ...ohne dass das Auto nur einen Meter bewegt wurde.


----------



## 1821984 (20. Januar 2013)

Schade eigentlich das solche Autos immer teurer werden. Da bleibt mir leider nur der weg über einen Gebrauchten der dann schon ein paar Jahre alt sein muss mit einigen Kilometern drauf.

Für mich ist der E61 sehr interessant als 525D Facelift. Für gut 20.000€ bekommt man einige aber man muss da immer Abstriche machen mit irgendwas. Wenn ich dann überlege das ich für 2t€ mehr nen Jahreswagen bekomm der auch ne relativ gute Ausstattung hat (Mazda6 usw.), dann muss man sich schon mal Gedanken machen ob das Sinnvoll ist. Persönlich denke ich aber das 100.000km dem 3L Dieseltriebwerk nicht viel anhaben sollten und mit 197PS ist es nun auch nicht untermotorisiert und sollte fürn Alltag locker reichen. 

Aber son 2009 könnte mir schon gefallen. Mal schauen wie es in 1-2 Jahren aussieht mit den Autos.


----------



## >ExX< (20. Januar 2013)

Hab mir auch mal die 5er Reihe angeschaut, sehr schöne Autos.

Leider etwas über meinem Budget, und auch total oversized wenn ich eh nur zur arbeit und zurück fahre, aber ich hätte schon gerne so einen


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich das solche Autos immer teurer werden. Da bleibt mir leider nur der weg über einen Gebrauchten der dann schon ein paar Jahre alt sein muss mit einigen Kilometern drauf.



Richtig. Deswegen werde ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder zu einem Werkswagen greifen wenn VW die wieder für 0,9% anbietet. Die Wagen sind kein Jahr alt, wenig gelaufen und gehen zumindest bei den Autos die mich interessieren für ca. 50% des Listenpreises weg.


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Der Reiz eines Neuwagens ist zwar groß, aber da eine Finanzierung für mich keine Option ist, werde ich auch auf einen Jahreswagen zurückgreifen, wenn es dann so weit ist. Die haben dann knapp 25.000 km auf der Uhr und kosten mit ~57.000 Euro auch ~40-45% weniger. Viel Geld, aber so lassen sich zumindest Arbeit und Hobby auf die angenehmste Art und Weise verbinden.


----------



## Riverna (20. Januar 2013)

Was ein ekelhaftes Wetter draussen herrscht, schneller als 50km/h kann man kaum fahren.


----------



## totovo (20. Januar 2013)

hoffentlich komme ich morgen überhaupt weg 

hier hats innerhalb der 90 min Tatort fast 10cm geschneit und es schneit immer noch


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt Sorgen. Rund um Hannover konnten wir heute Nachmittag noch die 300 km/h anpeilen ...Schnee oder Nässe absolute Fehlanzeige.


----------



## McZonk (20. Januar 2013)

@totovo: Fährst du irgendwie einen Supersportwagen mit Bodenfreiheit <10cm oder warum bringt dich so ein bischen Schnee jetzt so aus dem Konzept?  

Btw: Was für ein Tatort? Heut kam doch gar keiner


----------



## Riverna (20. Januar 2013)

Also ab 12cm Schnee wird es schon ziemlich eng... aber das ist mir total egal pflüge ich mich halt dadurch. Wäre nicht das erste mal das ich mir bei einem Winterauti die Front abreiße.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2013)

Schnee find ich eigentlich nicht weiter dramatisch. Wenn der angesagte Eisregen aber doch noch kommt ist es dann doch etwas zu rutschig um das Fahren als angenehm zu bezeichnen.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2013)

Ich finde Werkswagen auch die attraktivsten. Die wurden wegen jeder Kleinigkeit in die Werkstatt geschubst und sehen 1A aus. 
Und vor allem zu dem Preis


----------



## Riverna (20. Januar 2013)

Bei euch ist noch kein Eisregen? Hier sah es heute Mittag schon so aus, mittlerweile ist noch eine schöne dicke Schicht Schnee und Eis drüber.


----------



## moe (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mein Auto vorher auch ne halbe Stunde lang mitm Eiskratzer penetriert, bis der Sch*iß runter war. Lieber so als morgen früh. Schnee und Eis von mir aus, aber Eisregen muss echt nicht sein. Wir sind gestern Nacht mit 30 nach Hause geeiert, weils einfach nicht schneller ging.


----------



## Papzt (20. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ihr habt Sorgen. Rund um Hannover konnten wir heute Nachmittag noch die 300 km/h anpeilen ...Schnee oder Nässe absolute Fehlanzeige.


 
Naja auf der Vahrenwalder war vorhin mal Schneckentempo angesagt weil noch Reste da liegen. Zum Glück war ich mit der bahn unterwegs


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2013)

Also in Peine-Essinghausen kann man auf sämtlichen Straßen Schlittschuhfahren... Kumpel abgeholt und erstmal 100m weitergerutscht. Anderer Kumpel vom Beifahrersitz: "Halt, hier isses!" "Joa, ich steh schon mit beiden Füßen auffer Bremse..."
Er geht raus und legt sich aufn Pinsel ...


----------



## Beam39 (20. Januar 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich hab mich seit einiger Zeit in den alten Audi S4 B5 verguckt...
> Ist aber im heutigen Vergleich wohl nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß und aktuell.
> Fährt oder fuhr von euch jemand einen?
> Was könnt ihr zu dem Motor sagen?



Zeit spielt bei Autos keine Rolle - Für mich der schönste S4 den es gab!!

An sich ein ziemlich schönes auto, sei es von der Optik her oder vom Motor her, wäre da nich diese beschissene Anfälligkeit von dem Teil.. Mal abgesehen davon das man nur noch sehr wenige angemessene Gebrauchte findet, ist dieser Motor einfach nicht zum Kilometerfressen gemacht. Angefangen vom Y-Schlauch der Serienmäßig völlig für die Katz ist, bis hin zu den Turboladern die sehr gerne Flöten gehen, warum auch immer! Und da ist es halt nicht ein Turbo, sondern 2 und da wünsch ich viel Spaß! Mit 4000-5000€ ist man dabei. Ich versteh dieses Turboproblem bei dem Motor nicht, weil die Leistung für nen Biturbo sehr human ist, 265ps..

Aber ich denke dieses Problem hat auch viel mit den Vorbesitzern zu tun.. Wenn ich so sehe wie Heute noch Turbo-Fahrzeuge behandelt werden bekomm ich das Kotzen.. Die Kiste wird kalt bis zum Anschlag gedreht, nach langen Fahrten wird der Motor direkt abgestellt etc. pp. Und dann ärgern sich die Leute weshalb ihre Turbos flöten gehen. Muss zwar nich immer der Fall sein, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das mindestens 70% der Fälle ausmacht.

Ich Fahre seit etwa 2 1/2 Jahren einen Diesel der mittlerweile 230tkm auf der Uhr hat, hab den bei 130tkm übernommen. Ich hab alles beachtet was beachtet werden muss und siehe da, weder ist ein Turbo flöten gegangen noch musste ich sonstige anfällig Teile wie Getriebe oder Injektoren tauschen. Dafür machen mir die kleinen wehwechen wie Qualitätsmängel umso mehr Kopfschmerzen, aber darum gehts ja nicht.

Wenn du ernsthaft darüber nachdenkst, hole dir einen aus 1ter Hand von einem Seriösen Verkäufer, am besten Liebhaber der damit keine Kilometer auf der Piste gefressen hat, dann dürften sich die Probleme bei angemessener Fahrweise in Grenzen halten.



Was den M550d angeht - Das M steht hier ganz klar für "Marketing", ein absoluter Fail von BMW dieses Auto in Verbindung mit M zu bringen! Wer sich ernsthaft gedanken über solch ein Auto macht, ist bei Alpina am besten aufgehoben. Aber ich frag mich allen ernstes wer bereit ist Testkaninchen für BMW zu spielen. Zumal ich mittlerweile von Fällen Wind bekommen hab wo die Motoren bei teilweise 15tkm versagt haben, oder gleich alle drei Turbos gewechselt werden mussten, etc.

Der für mich zurzeit solideste Diesel bei diesen Leistungen ist der 313ps Motor von Audi. Zieht genausogut wie der M550d aber ist ausgereift.

Wenns so weitergeht fahren wir in 30 Jahren nurnoch 10fach aufgeladene 4 Zylinder mit 0.5 L Hub.. Scheiss Downsizing.


----------



## Klutten (20. Januar 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Naja auf der Vahrenwalder war vorhin mal Schneckentempo angesagt weil noch Reste da liegen. Zum Glück war ich mit der bahn unterwegs


 
Komisch. Wir waren im direkt Audi-Zentrum ...aber die Straßen waren furztrocken ...also drauf den Socken.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Januar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Komisch. Wir waren im direkt Audi-Zentrum ...aber die Straßen waren furztrocken ...also drauf den Socken.


 
Was für einer denn?


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2013)

Wer heute auf die Arbeit muss, sollte vielleicht früher raus. Gegen den Eispanzer ist mein Eiskratzer machtlos. Hilft nur mit laufendem Motor abtauen lassen. Hier schneits immer noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fctriesel (21. Januar 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn du ernsthaft darüber nachdenkst, hole dir einen aus 1ter Hand von einem Seriösen Verkäufer, am besten Liebhaber der damit keine Kilometer auf der Piste gefressen hat, dann dürften sich die Probleme bei angemessener Fahrweise in Grenzen halten.


 Find erstmal so einen, ich hab meinen bald ein Dreivierteljahr gesucht und bin ein paar tkm durch Deutschland dafür gereist. War zwar aus zweiter Hand, aber technisch und optisch so gut dass ich ihn sofort mitgenommen hab. 

@*DrDave*
Wenn du dir ernsthaft so einen anschaffen willst darf es dich nicht jucken mal schnell ein paar Hunderder oder Tausender an Ersatzteilen zu investieren. Bei mir hab ich die Pop-Offs und den F-Schlauch wechseln müssen, nach dem Winterschlaf werde ich noch die Leistungsendstufen, Zündspulen und LMM überprüfen. Ist alles mehr oder weniger als Verschleißteil anzusehen, der 2.7er geht nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Material um. Aber wenigstens die K03 sind noch gut. 
Wenn du nicht Spaß dran hast selbst zu schrauben und auch nicht die Möglichkeiten dazu hast, lass es. Wer es sich leisten kann den in der Vertragswerkstatt instandsetzen zu lassen fährt nicht mit einem über 10 Jahre alten Auto durch die Gegend. Denk dran, bei fast jedem Husten muß der Motor komplett raus! 

Trotz den ganzen Krankheiten, die Karre macht richtig viel Spaß und alleine der Sound entschädigt mich jedesmal für die ganzen Mühen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (21. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> @totovo: Fährst du irgendwie einen Supersportwagen mit Bodenfreiheit <10cm oder warum bringt dich so ein bischen Schnee jetzt so aus dem Konzept?
> 
> Btw: Was für ein Tatort? Heut kam doch gar keiner


 

Nein, aber es hat die ganze Nacht weiter geschneit, und heute morgen lagen ~ 20cm, keine Straße geräumt und bremsen war auch ein bisschen schlecht, weils unter dem Schnee einfach mal glatt war --> gefrohrener Schneematsch...
Jedes mal das Selbe 

Ich bin einfach mal nicht auf die Autobahn raufgekommen, weil die Auffahrt so glatt war, dass man bei jedem anhauchen das Gaspedals durchdrehende Räder hatte 
Ich habe dann auf dem Standstreifen beschleunigt, da lag nur Schnee 

naja, ich bin auf jeden Fall noch rechtzeitig angekommen und habe meinen Zug erwischt  Aber fragt nicht wie^^


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ein ekelhaftes Wetter draussen herrscht, schneller als 50km/h kann man kaum fahren.


Dank meinem supertollen Kronenradallrad kann ich über 100 fahren!!!!


----------



## Riverna (21. Januar 2013)

Kam heute morgen ganz gut durch das Schneechaos, aber ich muss unbedingt wieder meine original Alus mit den guten Winterreifen drauf machen. Die anderen sind eine absolute Zumutung... bin mal gespannt wie sich nachher der Mazda fährt, der neigt leider zu einem extrem nervösem Heck trotz Frontantrieb.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Januar 2013)

Mein Eiskratzer ist heute morgen abgebrochen 

Obwohl ich nichtmal die frontscheibe bearbeiten musste


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2013)

Standheizung FTW


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2013)

Oder Karren anmachen und Heizung voll aufdrehen. 
Kaffe trinken und losfahren


----------



## M_DC (21. Januar 2013)

Standheizung FTW  da hast du Recht. 
knöpfchen drücken, kaffee trinken und losfahren


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2013)

Weicheier! Arsch abfrieren FTW!


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2013)

Manchmal frage ich mich, was die Tankstellen für einen Fusel verkaufen... Letztens getankt und seitdem war der Motor sehr viel lauter, verschluckte sich beim Anfahren, hatte Zündaussetzer wenn man eine Geschwindigkeit gehalten hat. Ich dachte schon, dass eine der Zündspulen mal wieder fällig wäre ... Gestern war der Tank wieder so gut wie leer, wieder getankt und siehe da: Alles beim Alten, keine Probleme. Und ja: Ich hatte vorher ohne Irrtum das Richtige getankt  !
Hat schon mal wer eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mal ausversehen Benzin anstatt Diesel getankt  Lief auch


----------



## Riverna (21. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


 
Nein ich kann bei jeder Tankstelle tanken, mein Motor nimmt alles dankbar an.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Januar 2013)

Das war sogar beides Aral, nur an verschiedenen Stationen...


----------



## Riverna (21. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie wage ich zu bezweifeln das es am Sprit liegt. Ich denk eher das Auto läuft einfach nicht rund, hab noch nie von einem Bekannten gehört das Sprit derartige Qualitätsunterschiede haben soll.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Januar 2013)

Also Probleme mit miesem Sprit bekommt ihr frühestens in Südamerika oder irgendwelchen asiatischen Hinterländern      In Europa gibts ausschließlich ziemlich guten, reinen Sprit.


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte vor Jahren schon einmal schlechten Diesel erwischt. Da war nach 300km der Tank leer. Beim nächsten Tank wieder alles bestens. Scheinbar hast du da den letzten Rest aus dem Tank bekommen.


----------



## Klutten (21. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Was für einer denn?


 
Ein TT mit Frittentresen hinten drauf. Trockene Kälte und -6°C waren gestern perfektes Turbowetter. Heute sieht die Welt gaaaaanz anders aus. Von der gestrigen 300 kann man getrost hinten eine Null wegstreichen und selbst das wäre bei dem Schneetreiben noch schnell.


----------



## Papzt (21. Januar 2013)

Ich sags ja  gestern meinte ich aber dass der gemeine Hannoveraner anfängt zu schleichen sobald etwas weißes  Straßenrand liegt...oder es grün wird, damit kommen die Leute hier anscheinend auch nicht klar


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2013)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Find erstmal so einen, ich hab meinen bald ein Dreivierteljahr gesucht und bin ein paar tkm durch Deutschland dafür gereist. War zwar aus zweiter Hand, aber technisch und optisch so gut dass ich ihn sofort mitgenommen hab.
> 
> @*DrDave*
> Wenn du dir ernsthaft so einen anschaffen willst darf es dich nicht jucken mal schnell ein paar Hunderder oder Tausender an Ersatzteilen zu investieren. Bei mir hab ich die Pop-Offs und den F-Schlauch wechseln müssen, nach dem Winterschlaf werde ich noch die Leistungsendstufen, Zündspulen und LMM überprüfen. Ist alles mehr oder weniger als Verschleißteil anzusehen, der 2.7er geht nicht gerade zimperlich mit dem Material um. Aber wenigstens die K03 sind noch gut.
> ...


 
Danke für die Antwort, auf sowas habe ich gewartet.
Die Möglichkeit zum selbst schrauben habe ich nicht, jedoch auch wenig Ahnung von der Materie.
Den B5 fand ich schon immer optisch gut.
Seit dem ich jedoch paar mal bei jmd. mitgefahren der einen hat, hab ich mich verliebt
Er hatte die MTM Version, wie gesagt der Sound und Allrad dazu ist erste Sahne.
Dieses Jahr wird es sowieso nichts mehr.
Die Fahrzeuge werden natürlich auch nicht jünger, dazu fahr ich täglich auch nur etwa 15km zur Arbeit, da ist er vlt. gerade einmal ordentlich warm?!
Vlt. bleibt es bei einem Traum...


----------



## fctriesel (21. Januar 2013)

In 15km hab ich meinen 1.9er TDI Daily auf Betriebstemperatur, da schafft das der V6 locker.


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2013)

fctriesel schrieb:


> In 15km hab ich meinen 1.9er TDI Daily auf Betriebstemperatur, da schafft das der V6 locker.


 
Auf welche Stellen sollte man bei dem Auto denn besonders achten?
Und was würdest du für einen "guten" ausgeben?


----------



## moe (21. Januar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?



Ich kann nicht sagen, dass der Sprit der großen Ketten besser ist, da gibts keinen Unterschied. Aber immer wenn ich bei ner freien Tankstelle einer großen Supermarktkette hier in der Umgebung tanke hab ich die gleichen Symptome wie du. Karre ist laut, rödelt, nimmt schlecht Gas an und verschluckt sich wenn der Motor kalt ist. Mehrverbrauch hab ich allerdings nicht. 
Nur der Preis und die günstige Lage (liegt direkt aufm Weg zur Arbeit) treiben mich manchmal dahin wenn die rote Lampe leuchtet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder Schnee und alle fahren so, als ob sie noch nie Schnee gesehen hätten 
Heute Abend war dann noch ein bisschen Quertreiberei


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2013)

Im Bergischen stört sich niemand so richtig daran und auch wenn das Radio was anderes behauptet fahren die Busse.
Kaum kommt man nach Essen runter ist kein Durchkommen weil alle Panik schieben.


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2013)

Das ist das was ich immer so sch.. finde...Die Welt könnte untergehen aber NEIN, die Busse fahren noch -.-


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mal wieder Schnee und alle fahren so, als ob sie noch nie Schnee gesehen hätten
> Heute Abend war dann noch ein bisschen Quertreiberei



Musst letztens bergab innerorts jemanden überholen da er meinte er muss mit 10 km/h schleichen. Nervig sowas.


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2013)

Bei Eis verstehe ich sowas ja, so wie gestern morgen zum Beispiel...
Aber bei ganz normaler Schneedecke


----------



## moe (21. Januar 2013)

Ich könnte mich da jeden Tag drüber aufregen, aber helfen tuts ja doch nicht.
Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass sowas von der Straße geschoben, entführerscheint und entmündigt gehört. Bei griffiger und freier Fahrbahn mit solchen Geschindigkeiten auf den Straßen rumzuschleichen ist nicht vorsichtig oder gar frech sondern einfach nur ne Behinderung für die restlichen Verkehrsteilnehmer.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Januar 2013)

Jup, am Samstag auch nur Schleicher vor  mir gehabt, meistens Städter, aber auch welche aus der Region die das kennne müssten.

Mein Vater schleicht bei dem Wetter auch so dran her.......


----------



## Mosed (21. Januar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Bergischen stört sich niemand so richtig daran und auch wenn das Radio was anderes behauptet fahren die Busse.
> Kaum kommt man nach Essen runter ist kein Durchkommen weil alle Panik schieben.


 

Ja, sehr toll ist es auch, wenn man 7 km durch Schnee mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fährt, um dann zu hören, dass wegen dem Wetter die Schule ausfällt. ^^ Das war toll damals... Ist nicht nur einmal passiert. Sowas von lächerlich. (Schleswig-Holstein)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Januar 2013)

Heckantrieb FTW


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr bei dem Wetter am Liebsten mit dem Bus!


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2013)

Heut morgen gings aber echt gut auf die Arbeit. Hat zwar geschneit, aber Straße frei und kaum kratzen.


----------



## Falk (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt doch mal Schneeketten bestellt. Nachdem es ggf. doch mehr als einmal Skifahren geht und die Dinger ja auch ein wenig halten (und wie alles, was man hat aber nicht unbedingt braucht eh nicht zum Einsatz kommen werden )


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2013)

Sicher ist sicher. 

Hier ist leider auf der Straße schon alles weggetaut. Nur noch Matsch. Ich fahr lieber auf ner geschlossenen, festgefahrenen Schneedecke, also auf so mischmasch Bedingungen.


----------



## ich558 (22. Januar 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt doch mal Schneeketten bestellt. Nachdem es ggf. doch mehr als einmal Skifahren geht und die Dinger ja auch ein wenig halten (und wie alles, was man hat aber nicht unbedingt braucht eh nicht zum Einsatz kommen werden )


 
Reicht Allrad beim R32 nicht?


----------



## McZonk (22. Januar 2013)

Wenn Schneekettenpflicht herrscht, herrscht Schneekettenpflicht... 

@Falk: Finde ich gut. Auch wenn du sie nicht brauchen solltest, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du dann wenigstens auch im Wortscase nicht zu den Autofahrern gehörst, die den Verkehr lahmlegen.


----------



## ich558 (22. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wenn Schneekettenpflicht herrscht, herrscht Schneekettenpflicht...
> 
> @Falk: Finde ich gut. Auch wenn du sie nicht brauchen solltest, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du dann wenigstens auch im Wortscase nicht zu den Autofahrern gehörst, die den Verkehr lahmlegen.



Weis ich doch nicht wo er herumgurkt 

3,9s auf 100 im neuen RS7 das ist mal en Ansage.


----------



## Falk (22. Januar 2013)

Nach Österreich geht es, abseits der Autobahn. Saalbach-Hinterglemm ist erstmal das Ziel mitte Februar.

Und Allrad mag reichen, aber wie jemand schon erkannt hat, ist Pflicht im Zweifel Pflicht.


----------



## Klutten (22. Januar 2013)

Eine kleine Anmerkung, warum hier 12 Beiträge dem Rotstift zum Opfer geworden sind:

Kontroverse Diskussionen, wo einige Einzelpersonen gerne auf ihrem Standpunkt behaaren und auch gerne die Welt vom Besten überzeugen wollen, sind hier nicht selten und werden oft auf Messers Schneide ausgefochten - ok. Sticheleien zu bevorzugten Antriebsarten und deren Feinheiten müssen aber nicht sein, genau so wenig der darauf folgende Spam mit insgesamt 11 Beiträgen. Ich bitte das zu beachten, da es sonst schnell Punkte in der Rumpelkammer gibt!


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2013)

Ich bin begeistert... heute das erste mal eine richtig lange Strecke mit dem NX hinter mich gebracht. 538 Kilometer und einen Spritverbrauch von nur 37L also 6.9L im Durchschnitt. Find ich echt bemerkenswert für ein über 20 Jahre altes Auto. Hin bin ich im Schnitt 130km/h - 160km/h und auf dem Rückweg mit 100km/h - 120km/h. Bin zufrieden schein den Motor ordentlich eingestellt zu haben.


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2013)

Hell its about time


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2013)

I am in love! 

"Hennessey Venom GT 0-300km World Record Run - TUNED" auf YouTube ansehen! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74gthT8v1ds&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> I am in love!
> 
> "Hennessey Venom GT 0-300km World Record Run - TUNED" auf YouTube ansehen! - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74gthT8v1ds&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
Ja, das ist mal ein Auto, und sieht nur aus wie ein langer Lotus Exige


----------



## Niza (23. Januar 2013)

Ich habe einen Ford Fiesta 89 1.1l mit 110.000km.

Ich habe in Damals für gerade mal 200€uronen bekommen und das mit 8 Fach bereift und Alufelgen .
Allerdings ist er ein bischen Bund. 
Damals hatte er 6 Monate noch rest TÜV.
Und war ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Jetzt habe ich in überm TÜV gebracht und die Wiedervorführung und der nächste TÜV ist nun 01/2015. 

War nur ein bischen zu schweißen und die Batteriepolabdeckung fehlte.

Ich dachte die braucht man nicht aber bei der Dekra wird verlangt das man eine Batteriepolabdeckung auf der Batterie hat.
Und bei der Dekra wird das als geringer Mangel markiert.
Also ich habe mir eine Selber gebastelt aus alten Abdeckungen von eine Batterie und es hat bei der Wiedervorführung gepasst zum Glück.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2013)

Die gucken unter die Haube? Hat der TÜV bei mir bis jetzt noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mal ein Auto, und sieht nur aus wie ein langer Lotus Exige



Ein langer Lotus Exige für knapp ne Million $!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ein langer Lotus Exige für knapp ne Million $!


 
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7s1eBox1i-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich hab noch nix "Straßentaugliches" gesehen, was so beschleunigt. Unten rechts, dass sind Km/h, keine Meilen  

Das Auto und ne Landebahn, besser gehts nicht! ;0)


----------



## >ExX< (24. Januar 2013)

Such mal bei youtube nach toyota supra, ich meine ich hätte da einen mit 2000 ps gesehen 

2 riesige turbos mit 90mm durchmesser die erst nach 5 sekunden oder so anlaufen.

Dann aber richtig


----------



## McZonk (24. Januar 2013)

Das hat mit Serienfahrzeug und Straßenzulassung dann aber nicht mehr viel zu tuen .


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub, ich kann mich an den Supra erinnern. Da war verdammt schnell, zumindest, wenn er nicht im Turbolooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooch hing.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2013)

Der Venom GT hat mit einem Serienauto aber auch nicht viel gemeinsam... jedoch würde ich so einen Venom GT lieber fahren als eine Supra. Das krasseste was man "von der Stange" kaufen kann dürfte ein Nissan GTR R35 mit Switzer R1200 Kit. Wobei sich hier die Meinungen trennen was ein Serienauto ist und was nicht... für mich ist der Venom GT, ein Schwitzer Umbau oder eine umgebaute Supra kein Serienfahrzeug. Geil sind aber alle solche Kisten...


----------



## >ExX< (24. Januar 2013)

Achso, das da oben ist nen Seriefahrzeug? na dann 

Hier der mit 1700 PS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPLSkzgPs80

Hier mit 2100PS, aber was ist das fürn motor?
sieht irgendwie nicht danach aus als wenn der in ein Auto passen würde 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn7iTcjUmTo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2013)

Diesel 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqbTyg5BjHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Januar 2013)

Mach der die Euro 6 Norm?


----------



## totovo (25. Januar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Mach der die Euro 6 Norm?


 
klar, die Euro *-*6 Norm


----------



## darksplinter (25. Januar 2013)

SO, ich leben noch, wir ham unser Haus noch und ich blicke mit gebeugtem Haupt auf meine Posts zurück 

Mit dem Benz wurde nichts...
Ham sich die Kinder meiner Großtante gekrallt, da diese verstorben ist...

FAhr jetzt n 5er Golf 1,9 TDI


----------



## ich558 (25. Januar 2013)

Sorry diese Motorrhabe und das entfernte Logo gehen gar nicht


----------



## der_yappi (25. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sorry diese Motorrhabe und das entfernte Logo gehen gar nicht


 
Schließe mich der Meinung an.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2013)

Jedem das, was er mag . Mein Fall wäre es auch nicht. Logo und Motorhaube, ja auch die "Logos" an der Seite mögen vielleicht in Ordnung gehen. Aber der "böse Blick" toppt einfach alles ...


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2013)

Jedem das seine und mir das beste 

Ein bekannter hatte mal nen 5er R32 mit schwarzer Haube. Im kontrast zum blauen Lack kam das echt geil


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2013)

Ich mag's nicht leiden. Ein Auto ohne Markensymbol sieht in meinen Augen sowieso immer komisch aus


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2013)

Und ich finde Typenschilder, Markenlogos und dergleichen haben auf einem Auto nichts zu suchen.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2013)

Jedem das, was er mag .


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2013)

Genau so, was aber meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht sind die "Sponsorenaufkleber" und dann noch welche die gar nicht am Fahrzeug verbaut sind. Damit macht man sich meiner Meinung nach zum Horst, würde ich mir nie und nimmer ans Auto machen.


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2013)

Ich finds auch immer geil, wenn jemand seinen Namen und ne Deutschlandflagge aufs Auto gepappt hat. Und auf der Beifahrerseite noch ne Flagge und der Name von der Freundin.


----------



## Falk (25. Januar 2013)

Naja, einige Autos sehen ohne Emblem aber seltsam aus. Mercedes A-Klasse zB. ohne Stern im Grill. Da gehöhrt das ja irgendwie mit zum Autodesign dazu


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Genau so, was aber meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht sind die "Sponsorenaufkleber" und dann noch welche die gar nicht am Fahrzeug verbaut sind. Damit macht man sich meiner Meinung nach zum Horst, würde ich mir nie und nimmer ans Auto machen.


 
Noch schlimmer sind die gefakten Motorisierungen, z.B. hier http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/at...sion/102065d1269492268-another-fake-m5-m5.jpg 
Andersherum finde ich es wiederum gut, wenn man z.B. an einem BMW 123d einen 114i Schriftzug anbringt ( doppelte Leistung und 220NM mehr ) 

und noch ein paar Driftvideos, von einem, der es kann:



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spGOm5gmKNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z3Lwble3EIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttEl37aBUnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ygpIQwqAKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2013)

Ich find weder das eine noch das andere gut, bin eine Zeit lang (wegen Austausch Heckklappe) auf einem GTi mit einem 1.4L Schriftzug gefahren... dabei kam ich mir irgendwie einfach nur blöd vor. Wer sich dafür interessiert wird in der Regel Interesse an Autos haben und so Leute hören dann den Unterschied zwischen 1.4L und 2.0L. Letztens hab ich auf der Autobahn einen E36 316 M3 Edition gesehen... köstlich wie er sich die Kasslerberge hochgeqält hat.


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich persönlich halte auch nichts von abweichenden Schriftzügen, entweder das was drin ist oder gar nichts - Ich bevorzuge letzteres. Jeder Kenner würde die Schummelei sowiso sofort erkennen und den meisten anderen dürfte es ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2013)

Schriftzüge finde ich auch eklig  Einfach wegfallen lassen.
Was mir aber gefällt ist wenn man die Schriftzüge verändert, aus einem Passat zB einen Badass macht 
Außer bei R Modellen...da muss er hin


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2013)

Er hat's drauf 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C0lKOET1dXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## darksplinter (25. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Genau so, was aber meiner Meinung nach gar nicht geht sind die "Sponsorenaufkleber" und dann noch welche die gar nicht am Fahrzeug verbaut sind. Damit macht man sich meiner Meinung nach zum Horst, würde ich mir nie und nimmer ans Auto machen.


 
Is Alles drin was draufsteht 

Und zum entfernten Logo und der Motorhaube gibts ne Geschichte...
das is net freiwillig da


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2013)

Bummfall baut?


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2013)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Is Alles drin was draufsteht


 
Was ist von Veilside verbaut?


----------



## JC88 (26. Januar 2013)

Tim Schrick mit dem Held seiner Jugend - Lancia Delta Integrale - YouTube

Tim Schrick hat den Audi bei 12:50 soooo schön in Worte gefasst. Mir kommen die Tränen in die Augen


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2013)

Mir wär der Audi trotzdem zig mal lieber


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Januar 2013)

Also ich würde den Lancer Evo nehmen    Den gibts übrigens auch als Allrad mit 3 Torsen-Differenzialen,  in irgendeiner Version ...


----------



## der_yappi (26. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QAhr2bfklsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal kucken wie die Rallymeisterschaft dann wird...

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere will Peugeot wieder mitspielen.
(bzw. das Auto an Kundenteams verkaufen)


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2013)

Nütz ja nix. Selbst mit SKY kann ich die WRC nur schwerlich sehen. Und ich würde echt gerne. Aber die TV Präsens ist ja echt grauenhaft.


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auch noch einen Mazda MX5 als zweitwagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dahinter mutti's Kombi und Daddy's alter 3er BMW, er hat nun nen 520d e60 ^^


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2013)

Schick!


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Januar 2013)

Auf Sport1 wird ab diesem Jahr die WRC scheinbar relativ umfangreich ausgestrahlt.
Und das freie Training der Formel1 wird auch wieder live ausgestrahlt 

Ab morgen ist meine A-Klasse auch angemeldet und ich kann endlich gas geben (nach einer woche ohne auto)


----------



## ich558 (27. Januar 2013)

Hat eigendlich jemand die diesjährige Dakar verfolgt? Die hab ich total übersehen, da nirgends darüber berichtet wurde


----------



## McZonk (27. Januar 2013)

So nicht richtig. Die Zusammenfassungen liefen jeden Abend gegen 23.15 auf Eurosport.


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2013)

Da schlaf ich schon...


----------



## McZonk (27. Januar 2013)

DVR ist das Stichwort .



Spoiler



Digital Video Recorder


----------



## ich558 (27. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> So nicht richtig. Die Zusammenfassungen liefen jeden Abend gegen 23.15 auf Eurosport.


 
Wär ich ab und zu auf Eurosport wärs mir vielleicht aufgefallen aber auf Servus TV oder Dmax hab ichs nicht gesehen. Kann man sich die Folgen im Nachhinein noch wo anschauen?


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2013)

Wird leider kaum drüber berichtet, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen..


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2013)

Es ist schon erstaunlich wie wenig Platz man teilweise an so einem Motor hat, hinten und vorne waren ca 1.5cm Platz um den Kopf ab zu bauen... das wird ein schöner Spaß den morgen wieder zu montieren wenn er vom Planen zurück kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Januar 2013)

"Dakar" wurde ja auch wieder in Südamerika gefahren.
Mehr als dass es wieder eine Reihe tote "Zivilisten" gab hab ich in der Presse aber auch nicht gesehen.


----------



## darksplinter (27. Januar 2013)

Das war ne Falschlieferung...Inzwischen is der richtige drauf (Vredestein)
Das war nur der platzhalter solange


----------



## Falk (28. Januar 2013)

So, Schneeketten sind am Start. 

Davon ab hatte ich gestern einen ziemlichen Schock: DSG Wählhebel ließ sich nicht von P wegbewegen. Zum Glück stand der Wagen wohl nur etwas unglücklich auf dem Schneematsch, über nacht hat es getaut und heute ging es auch wieder - wenn auch mit etwas Kraft. 

Hatte mich schon Mental auf das schlimmste eingestellt.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> DVR ist das Stichwort .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab Sky mit Anytime. Ich kann aufnehmen.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Januar 2013)

Was für Idioten auf der Straße heute...
Ne S-Klasse deren Fahrer meint es würde reichen bei Dunkelheit mit den Neblern als Abblendlicht zu fahren) 
Ein Idiot der wie Schumi aus dem Kreisverkehr raus beschleunigt und mir halber das Heck abrasiert (obwohls ne unübersichtliche Stelle ist)
Und noch en paar andere Kleinigkeiten die ich aber schon wieder vergessen hab.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2013)

Schon Pläne für die IAA? Ich werde defintiv an einem der 4 Tage von Donnerstag, 12.09 - Sonntag, 15.09 vor Ort sein.


----------



## totovo (29. Januar 2013)

is noch nen bissle Zeit, oder? 

Ich würde da echt auch gerne mal hin... Aber die Photokina ist jedes Jahr fast zur selben Zeit 

@ der_yappi

Das kenne ich, letzte Woche Montag, meinte so nen Depp, es reicht, wenn der den Schnee mit dem Scheibenwischer von der Scheibe macht... Die Rückleuchten waren so fett mit Schnee und Eis bedekt, dass ich den nur an seinem vorderen Lichtkegel erahnen konnte... Solche Leute könnten von mir aus gar nicht genug Strafe bezahlen


----------



## Low (29. Januar 2013)

Nimmt der Öl-Verbrauch zu beim fahren mit hohen Drehzahlen? Bei meinem Golf war die Motordichtung kaputt und dort kam Öl raus aber bei meinem Audi? Der ist ja grad 1 Jahr alt, kommt bestimmt vom prügeln..m


----------



## totovo (29. Januar 2013)

Ja sicher nimmt der Ölverbrauch bei hohen Drezahlen zu, es muss ja "öfter" geschmiert werden


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2013)

Ich muss endlich mal meine neuen Einspritzventile bestellen damit ich die Karre endlich auf E85 abstimmen kann. Seit der Wagen angemeldet ist (28.12) bin ich schon fast 2500 Kilometer gefahren.  Bei aktuell guten 1.55€/L macht sich das recht schnell bemerkbar... gestern lag das E85 nämlich bei 1.17€/L.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

Ohmann ohmann, ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nen Track Day aufem Sachsenring buchen soll. So wies aussieht, bekommen wir 2013 keinen F1-Rennen nach Deutschland. Da kann ich die Kohle fürs F1-WE auch anderweitig sinnvoll verballern. Auf dem Sachsenring bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Sachsenring dürfte ca. 600 km von uns weg sein. Ich denke, mit Übernachtung und flüssigen Dinosauriern kommen da so ca. 550 € zusammen. Einziges Problem, Auto darf glau ich, max 97 dBA laut sein. Mit dem etwas "modifizierten" Auspuff lieg ich da vielleicht drüber. Zur Not zurückrüsten, oder wie?


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2013)

testen die die lautstärke da vor ort?

Kannste nicht einfach kurz vorm test nen großes stück dämmwolle reinknüllen und nach paar metern wieder rausziehen?


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

_"max. 92 db(A)... Bei mehrmaliger zu hoher db(A) Messung sind wir gezwungen Sie vom Trackday auszuschließen."_

Also 92 db(A) nicht 97. Und ich denke mal, so wie sich das anhört, ist Schummeln keine Option.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2013)

wie laut ist denn dein Auto?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Januar 2013)

Ich denke nicht das die Formel nicht in DE fahren wird. Nur wo gefahren wird weiß wohl noch keiner.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Ich äh, sollte aber, äh nur in ausgewählten Autohäusern zum TÜV. 

Jedenfalls isses sehr laut. Im Stand isser OK, im Schiebebetrieb, also mit Motorbremse isses wirklich laut. Und beim Ausdrehen auch. Richtig nervig laut!  Ich kann machen, dass sich die Leute rumdrehen, wenn ich durch die Stadt tuckere und zurückschalte. Eigentlich isses ne Zumutung. Auch auf langen Strecken für mich selbst. Aber was solls. Ich mags so. Bissel peinlich, aber OK.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das die Formel nicht in DE fahren wird. Nur wo gefahren wird weiß wohl noch keiner.



Ecclestone hat mit dem N-Ring die Verhandlungen abgebrochen. H-Ring, keine Ahnung ob die überhaupt dürften vom Vertrag her. Weil dran wäre der N-Ring und das ist ein anderer Veranstalter (ADAC glaub ich) als auf dem H-Ring. Der Veranstalter würde nix verdienen, wenn die F1 auf ner anderen Strecke gastieren würde. Warum sollte der Veranstalter vom Anspruch zurücktreten, grundsätzlich das Rennen dieses Jahr ausrichten zu dürfen, nur dass sich jemand anderes dann die Taschen voll macht. Aber möglich ist alles.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2013)

Könntest du mal den Sound aufnehmen? Würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Könntest du mal den Sound aufnehmen? Würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren


 
Mit dem Handy? Ne mal im Ernst. Da kommt nix rüber. Und schön is so ein plärrender 4-Zylinder auch nicht. Einfach nur laut.


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Könntest du mal den Sound aufnehmen? Würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren


 
Dito


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2013)

Och komm, bitte 

Es interessiert mich wirklich ^^

Edit: Schon 2 die es wissen wollen


----------



## moe (30. Januar 2013)

Hier auch wissen will.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2013)

Ich mach im März erst mal einen Trackday Schnupperkurs mit unserem Z4  Trackday-Schnupperkurs
Wenn mit das Spaß macht, buche ich im April noch einen Termin für 7 std. freies Fahren: Trackdays / Freies Fahren, Prüf- und Einstellfahrt auf dem ATP-Prüfgelände
btw, dort sind auch Lautstärken > 100dBA zugelassen.


----------



## STSLeon (30. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ecclestone hat mit dem N-Ring die Verhandlungen abgebrochen. H-Ring, keine Ahnung ob die überhaupt dürften vom Vertrag her. Weil dran wäre der N-Ring und das ist ein anderer Veranstalter (ADAC glaub ich) als auf dem H-Ring. Der Veranstalter würde nix verdienen, wenn die F1 auf ner anderen Strecke gastieren würde. Warum sollte der Veranstalter vom Anspruch zurücktreten, grundsätzlich das Rennen dieses Jahr ausrichten zu dürfen, nur dass sich jemand anderes dann die Taschen voll macht. Aber möglich ist alles.


 
Wenn ein Veranstalter überhaupt an der Formel 1 verdienen würde... Viele Rennen sind für die Veranstalter komplett unrentabel. Viele der neuen Strecke sind nur aus Prestige mit dabei. In China oder Bahrain ist genug Geld vorhanden, die stört es nicht, wenn drauf gezahlt wird.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich mach im März erst mal einen Trackday Schnupperkurs mit unserem Z4  Trackday-Schnupperkurs
> Wenn mit das Spaß macht, buche ich im April noch einen Termin für 7 std. freies Fahren: Trackdays / Freies Fahren, Prüf- und Einstellfahrt auf dem ATP-Prüfgelände
> btw, dort sind auch Lautstärken > 100dBA zugelassen.


 
Klingt gut. Mal durchlesen





STSLeon schrieb:


> Wenn ein Veranstalter überhaupt an der Formel 1 verdienen würde... Viele Rennen sind für die Veranstalter komplett unrentabel. Viele der neuen Strecke sind nur aus Prestige mit dabei. In China oder Bahrain ist genug Geld vorhanden, die stört es nicht, wenn drauf gezahlt wird.


 
Wer da was verdient, können Außenstehende sicher nicht beurteilen. 

Jedenfalls müsste, damit aufem Hockenheimring gefahren werden darf halt der Veranstalter vom Nürburgring auf den GP verzichten. Und das machen die scheinbar nicht. Die gönnen den Baden-Württembergern halt nix. Zumindest die Region verdient ja gut am GP.


----------



## STSLeon (30. Januar 2013)

Gibt genügend Berichte, wer etwas dran verdient und das ist nur Bernie Eccelstone.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

Vor allem Ecclestone, aber nicht nur! Wenns für den AvD so ein Minusgeschäft wäre, könnten sie ja ohne Probleme den ADAC das diesjährige Rennen auf dem Hockenheimring ausrichten lassen. Und wenn der ADAC nur bluten würde, müssten die doch froh sein, wenn kein Rennen auf dem Nürburgring stattfindet. Aber nein, der ADAC und der Nürburgring versuchen verzweifelt das Rennen zu retten. Warum nur? Aus reinem Altruismus heraus, damit dem Fan was geboten wird, bestimmt nicht. Und pauschal zu sagen, dass nur Ecclestone was verdient ist schlichtweg nicht möglich und auch nicht richtig. Dazu müsste man die Verträge kennen, die grundsätzlich  individuell mit den Veranstaltern ausgehandelt werden. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sich Bernie da in die Karten schauen lässt.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Januar 2013)

Grad eben kam die Meldung, Formel 1 wird dieses jahr aufm Nürburgring stattfinden 
Motorsport: Einigung mit Ecclestone: GP am Nürburgring gesichert - Formel 1 - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

Schön. Das wird dann wohl der Große Preis von Europa. Hoffentlich ist das jetzt auch fix und findet wirklich statt!


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> _"max. 92 db(A)... Bei mehrmaliger zu hoher db(A) Messung sind wir gezwungen Sie vom Trackday auszuschließen."_



Was ein Blödsinn... da dürfen rein theoretisch die ganzen Skylines, WRX und Co nicht fahren den die haben in der Regel alle um die 92dB mit der Serienauspuffanlage... und mal ehrlich welcher Skyline hat schon eine Serienauspuffanlage? Ich dürfte dann eigentlich auch mit keinem von meinen dreien drauf... gilt das auch für andere Strecken wie z.b. Nordschleife oder Hockenheimring? 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich äh, sollte aber, äh nur in ausgewählten Autohäusern zum TÜV.
> 
> Jedenfalls isses sehr laut. Im Stand isser OK, im Schiebebetrieb, also mit Motorbremse isses wirklich laut. Und beim Ausdrehen auch. Richtig nervig laut!  Ich kann machen, dass sich die Leute rumdrehen, wenn ich durch die Stadt tuckere und zurückschalte. Eigentlich isses ne Zumutung. Auch auf langen Strecken für mich selbst. Aber was solls. Ich mags so. Bissel peinlich, aber OK.


 
Wenns gut klingt ist das nicht peinlich und so ein Clio klingt teilweise für einen 4 Zylinder schon sehr geil  Dank 2.5" Anlage ist meiner auch nicht unbedingt leise... trotzdem werde ich wohl mir so ein Klappensystem einbauen teilweise nervt es mich nämlich auch.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Nordschleife muss das Auto ja getüvt sein. Wenn du mit deiner Anlage übern TÜV gekommen bist, darfst du fahren. Hockenheim hat meines Wissens nach Dezibelbegrenzung. Der Ring liegt ja auch direkt zwischen Wohngebiet und Autobahn. Nur logisch, dass die messen.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Januar 2013)

Nordschleife sowie Hockenheim haben zum einen die Beschränkung das du TüV haben musst, und der karren muss normal zugelassen sein, also mit Roten nummern kommst du auf keinen der beiden Strecken, db begrenzung gibts in Hockenheim sowie auch auf der Nordschleife. Es gibt zwar div ausnahmen was die begrenzung angeht aber auf sein glück sollte man sich nicht verlassen. Am besten bei den Betreibern direkt anfragen und die Sachlage schildern.


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2013)

Also ist da auch nichts mit Kurzzeitkennzeichen... 
Schade dann muss ich wohl wirklich mit meinem grauen fahren, der ist normal zugelassen. Macht dafür wohl keinen Spaß.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Januar 2013)

Jop Kurzkennzeichen kannst auch vergessen, das einzige was halt geht ist nen Saison Kennzeichen, ansonst kommst auf offizielen Touristenfahrten nicht auf den Ring, gibt oder gab zwar beim Hockenheim Ring so manch hintertürchen, aber da sind die Kontrollen auch um einiges strenger geworden. Ich kann mich auch noch an zeiten errinern da bin ich sogar ohne Führerschein aufm Hockenheim Ring gefahren.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> sowie auch auf der Nordschleife. Es gibt zwar div ausnahmen was die begrenzung angeht aber auf sein glück sollte man sich nicht verlassen. Am besten bei den Betreibern direkt anfragen und die Sachlage schildern.



Nordschleife, wie will man das überwachen. Zur Not macht man halt bei der Einfahrt langsam, damit die Karre da nicht so laut ist. Stell dich ma an den Pflanzgarten, die Touristenfahrer sind teils echt heftig laut. Hätte nicht einmal erlebt, dass da einer rausgewunken wurde. Wie will man das auch auf der langen Strecke überwachen. 

Seit 2013 ist übrigens das Driften bei den Touristenfahrten verboten. Ein Grund mehr, nen sportlichen Fronttriebler zu fahren.  Mal im Ernst, wie will das einer überwachen, ob gedriftet wird oder nicht.


----------



## Lee (31. Januar 2013)

Weil ihr grad über Rennstrecken redet, gibts eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit als noch nicht so erfahrener Autofahrer mal auf ne Rennstrecke oder Rennstreckenähnliche Straße zu kommen? Sprich, irgendwas nicht ganz so schweres, wo man einmal etwas ins Renn Feeling eintauchen kann, aber kein so erfahrener Fahrer sein muss und nicht so viel los ist? Gerne auch was kleineres. Sowas wie ne schöne Landstraße ohne 100er Tempolimit und Gegenverkehr wär schon schön 
Sowas wie die Nordschleife traue ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht zu und für das halbherzige Fahrerlebnis, dass ich da als Anfänger haben kann, ist mir das dann auch etwas zu weit weg und zu teuer.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Naja. Da kämen für dich Trackdays auf ner Rennstrecke in deiner Nähe in Frage. Die meisten Anbieter für Trackdays haben auch Trackdays für Anfänger im Programm. Beim Sachsenring z.B. gibts das. Sachsenring ist eh nicht so schlecht diesbezüglich. Die Strecke soll aufgrund ihres Layouts gut für Leistungsschwächere Autos geeignet sein.


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Jop Kurzkennzeichen kannst auch vergessen, das einzige was halt geht ist nen Saison Kennzeichen, ansonst kommst auf offizielen Touristenfahrten nicht auf den Ring, gibt oder gab zwar beim Hockenheim Ring so manch hintertürchen, aber da sind die Kontrollen auch um einiges strenger geworden. Ich kann mich auch noch an zeiten errinern da bin ich sogar ohne Führerschein aufm Hockenheim Ring gefahren.


 
Das ist doch eigentlich bescheuert... 
Ich will doch nur ein paar Runden über eine Rennstrecke mit meinem Auto fahren, warum muss das dafür angemeldet sein? Versichert wäre es doch per Kurzzeitkennzeichen auch, komische Vorgehensweise meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wie will das einer überwachen, ob gedriftet wird oder nicht.


 

Selbst wenn, einfach sagen, dir ist das Heck ausgebrochen, und du hast es halt abgefangen.  Was sollen sie machen?


----------



## ich558 (31. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn... da dürfen rein theoretisch die ganzen Skylines, WRX und Co nicht fahren den die haben in der Regel alle um die 92dB mit der Serienauspuffanlage... und mal ehrlich welcher Skyline hat schon eine Serienauspuffanlage? Ich dürfte dann eigentlich auch mit keinem von meinen dreien drauf... gilt das auch für andere Strecken wie z.b. Nordschleife oder Hockenheimring?



Da dürften ja fast alles Sportwagen nicht auf die Piste oder?


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2013)

Bei Sportwagen ala Ferrari, Porsche und Co gibt es doch wieder Sonderreglungen wie immer. Die Karren dürfen doch auch so laut sein wie sie wollen, der gemeine Pöbel bekommt von der Polizei bei einem zu lauten Auto einen aufn Sack und der reiche Schnösel mit seinem Porsche darf damit durch die Gegend fahren...  Das hat mich schon IMMER auf die Palme gebracht, alles nur eine Frage des Geldes und wer es in den Arsch geschoben bekommt.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich bescheuert...
> Ich will doch nur ein paar Runden über eine Rennstrecke mit meinem Auto fahren, warum muss das dafür angemeldet sein? Versichert wäre es doch per Kurzzeitkennzeichen auch, komische Vorgehensweise meiner Meinung nach.



Die wollen vermeiden, dass die Leute per Kurzzeitkennzeichen ihr automobilen Bruchbuden aktivieren, welche dann die Strecke z.B. per Betriebsmittelverlust verschmutzen und glatt und gefährlich machen. 

Das mit der Bruchbude war jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint. Ich bin sicher, deine Autos sind gepflegt. 

Aber der Grund ist wirklich, dass die nicht wollen, dass jemand ein Auto auf den Ring bringt, welches nur für ein oder zwei WEs NOS zusammengeflickt wurde.


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2013)

Das kann ich schon absolut verstehen, aber was ich da schon für durchgerockte Kisten auf der NOS gesehen habe... hätte nicht gedacht das die überhaupt die Anfahrt irgendwie überstehen. Aber eine großartig andere Möglichkeit im Vorfeld auszusortieren hat man leider nur per Anmeldung. Eigentlich schade


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Tja, deswegen gibts bei den Tourifahrten auf der NOS so viele Unfälle. Ich sag nur, "Betriebsmittelverlust". Da kannst du noch so ein guter Fahrer sein, das Öl oder die Kühlflüssigkeit siehst du nicht. Und es gibt genug Deppen, die mit Ihren 20 Jahre alten,  zusammengedengelden und tropfenden 3er BMW aus 50er Hand am WE auf die NOS gehen. Ist halt ein Risiko. Da die Leitplanken oft nur 2 Meter neben der Strecke stehen und in Kombination mit der doch zumeist recht hohen Geschwindigkeit enden schon kleine Rutscher schnell am Abschlepphacken.


----------



## ich558 (31. Januar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei Sportwagen ala Ferrari, Porsche und Co gibt es doch wieder Sonderreglungen wie immer. Die Karren dürfen doch auch so laut sein wie sie wollen, der gemeine Pöbel bekommt von der Polizei bei einem zu lauten Auto einen aufn Sack und der reiche Schnösel mit seinem Porsche darf damit durch die Gegend fahren...  Das hat mich schon IMMER auf die Palme gebracht, alles nur eine Frage des Geldes und wer es in den Arsch geschoben bekommt.



Man muss aber auch sagen das jeder mit wenig Aufwand eine Brüllbüchse ans Auto Schrauben kann und wenn das erlaubt wäre würden viel mehr Krachmacher durch die Gegend fahren als der verhältnismäßig geringe Anteil an richtigen Sportwagen


----------



## aloha84 (31. Januar 2013)

@Riverna

Ich glaube ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
Der Ferrari FXX bekam unter anderem keine Straßenzulassung weil er zu laut war.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Ferrari FXX bekam unter anderem keine Straßenzulassung weil er zu laut war.


 
Was bei den Auspuffrohren (anstelle der Lampen)  auch nicht wundert ...

http://autopixx.de/bilder/1367/ferrari-fxx-von-hinten.jpg


Ihm fehlen dadurch aber auch die Lampen


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Der Auspuff glüht irgendwann roht. Das reicht als Heckbeleuchtung!


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> roht


 



Hmm ja, das ganze Auto ist doch schon rot ?    Du kannst ja an jeder Stelle farblich passend fluoreszierenden Lack auftragen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Auspuff glüht irgendwann roht. Das reicht als Heckbeleuchtung!


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieVDfnUKN9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Roht natürlich ohne H


----------



## aloha84 (31. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was bei den Auspuffrohren (anstelle der Lampen)  auch nicht wundert ...
> 
> http://autopixx.de/bilder/1367/ferrari-fxx-von-hinten.jpg
> 
> ...



Deshalb schrieb ich ja "*unter anderem...*"


----------



## moe (31. Januar 2013)

Was macht der Motor für komische Geräusche, wenn das Gas weggenommen wird?


----------



## JC88 (31. Januar 2013)

Das ist wohl der Ladedruck der flöten geht.
SUV/BOV


----------



## moe (31. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich bei ~3,5bar schon so aggressiv an?


----------



## JC88 (31. Januar 2013)

Schon? Bei 3,5? 

Also meiner Zwitschert schon ziemlich laut und das sind grad mal 0,8 bis 1,0 bar Ladedruck


----------



## kazzig (31. Januar 2013)

Naja, üblich fahren die Premiumautos zwischen 1,0 - 2,2 bar (Ich spreche in diesem Fall für Daimler). Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, welches Ventil du benutzt, um den überschüssigen Ladedruck loszuwerden.

Dabei hast du im Prinzip zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Du benutzt ein Blow-Off Ventil zwischen Motor und Turbo. Wenn du jetzt Gas gibst und Volllast fährst und dann schlagartig Gas wegnimmst, muss der Turbo ja den Ladedruck (überschüssige Leistung) irgendwo loswerden. Resultat ist ein Pfeifen / Zischen / Heulen / whatever.
2) Wastegate. Elegantere Variante, um den Ladedruck zu steuern. Überschüssiger Druck wird einfach am Turbo vorbei geleitet.

Btw. war ne geile Woche


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2013)

Ich denke das wissen wir alle. Es ist aber trotzdem extrem selten das ein Turbo so laut ablässt.


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2013)

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier vom Geräusch : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxI_YLKtTBI


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Januar 2013)

Nordschleife?
ich will wieder hin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soundkontrolle gabs auf der Schleife nicht.. eher achten die drauf, dass du keine Kamera iwo im Auto rumhängen hast.
einfach bei der Einfahrt nicht mit dem Gas spielen :p


----------



## kazzig (31. Januar 2013)

Der Turbo kommt auch lauter, da der Motor ja auf dem Prüfstand sitzt und somit ungekapselt ist. Macht einiges aus!

@BlindxDeath:

Mit dem Kombi? Serious? xD


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Januar 2013)

klar mitm Kombi :p
für olle Golf GTI's an die Wand fahren reicht es

heftiger ist.. wie ein Kumpel mit seinem 130ps über die NOS brettert..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtF3qgtBGEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sonst..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AtoCU6522C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (31. Januar 2013)

ist das auf der Nordschleife nicht erlaubt mit ner kamera die fahrt aufzunehmen?


----------



## kazzig (31. Januar 2013)

Wie witzig, letztes Jahr war ich genau am selben Wochenende mit einem C63 AMG Coupé an der NOS! Aber nicht der auf dem Video 
Ich hatte aber die Sportreifen Pirelli P Zero 19" drauf, nicht die Serienreifen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Januar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ist das auf der Nordschleife nicht erlaubt mit ner kamera die fahrt aufzunehmen?


 
ist auch nicht erlaubt 
bei einer runde mit dem Smart musste er meine GoPro bei der Einfahrt rausnehmen und in nen Kofferraum packen 

darfst auch deine rundenzeit nicht stoppen.
also..wer sich auf der NOS abledert.. sofort die Cam und Stopuhr verstecken.

offiziell sind die Touri fahrten keine Rennveranstaltung.. keine ideallinie, keine Kolonnenfahrten, Rechtsüberholverbot usw.


----------



## >ExX< (31. Januar 2013)

lol, dann machts offiziell ja auch gar keinen Spaß


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

Warum darf man denn auf der Nordschleife nicht filmen?


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Januar 2013)

http://www.nuerburgring.de/fileadmi...rgring-Sicherheitsregeln-Touristenfahrten.pdf

http://www.nuerburgring.de/fileadmin/Touristenfahrten/Fahrordnung-2012.pdf

Filmen ist aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht erlaubt u.a wegen des auswerten daheim und veröffentlichung des Videomaterials, damit keiner auf dumme Ideen kommt 

StVo ... heißt.. 130km/h richtgeschwindigkeit :p


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> http://www.nuerburgring.de/fileadmi...rgring-Sicherheitsregeln-Touristenfahrten.pdf
> 
> http://www.nuerburgring.de/fileadmin/Touristenfahrten/Fahrordnung-2012.pdf
> 
> ...



Danke, *dass* es nicht erlaubt ist habe ich auch schon nachgelesen, es ging mir um das *Warum?* 
Dass man keine Kamera/... während der Fahrt bedienen sollte ist klar,  aber warum darf generell nicht gefilmt werden?


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Man darf ohne Probleme auf der NOS filmen. Die Kameraausrüstung kann man am Kassenhäuschen gegen Gebühr leihen. Eigene Kameraausrüstung ist verboten. 

 Wenn die dich mit deiner eigenen Ausrüstung sehen, sagen die i.d.R. aber nur "bitte ausmachen".


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Man darf ohne Probleme auf der NOS filmen. Die Kameraausrüstung kann man am Kassenhäuschen gegen Gebühr leihen. Eigene Kameraausrüstung ist verboten.
> 
> Wenn die dich mit deiner eigenen Ausrüstung sehen, sagen die i.d.R. aber nur "bitte ausmachen".


 
Sinn?


----------



## 8800 GT (31. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sinn?


 Geld.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sinn?



Damit die Nürburgring Automotive GmbH was verdient. 

Bis 2010 war Filmen generell verboten. Nun, da sie Geld brauchen, kann man gerne Filmen, jedoch nur gegen Gebühr. Also Ausrüstung leihen.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Geld.


 
Naja,  aber einen Kameraverleih zu betreiben würde ich nicht als rentabel erachten,  besonders weil bei aktueller Entwicklung der Marktsituation für Sportkameras vermutlich jährliche Neuankäufe anstünden,  um die Kunden zufrieden zu machen.  Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Filme dann ja irgendwie zum Kunden kommen müssen (Server?  DVDs brennen?) 

Also ehrlich,  den Aufwand würde ICH mir nicht machen wollen   Und damit sich das finanziell lohnt, müsste man schon echte Wucherpreise aufstellen ...


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Januar 2013)

habt ihr nen offiziellen Link zum Kameraverleih?


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2013)

Lol. Ich hab grad nochma gelesen, der Nürburgring hat auch ne Dezibelgrenze. 95 Dezibel im Stand und 140 Dezibel beim Vorbeifahren. 

140 Dezibel???? Holy Moly! 

Mal schnell gegoogelt.

http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=prin...%2FVom-Ticken-der-Uhr-bis-zum-Presslufthammer

Bei ca. 130 Dezibel startet ein Düsenjet. Die Dezibelmessung auf der Nordschleife hat ja wohl einfach nur ne Alibifunktion. Die winken da doch nie einen raus! Welches Straßenauto ist so laut?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

Bei 120-130db  sagt man,  platzt das Trommelfell.  140db wären ohne Gehörschutz nicht ertragbar.

95db  haben manche lauten Sportwagen aber tatsächlich,  da gibts Messungen    Aber auch nur, wenn du im Stand mal voll drauf latschst und das Messgerät in den Auspuff steckst


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2013)

Quatsch. PA Equipment erreicht auch Frequenzbereiche von 130dB aufwärts und mein Trommelfell lebt immernoch.

Ein Turbofan Triebwerk ist auch deutlich lauter als 130dB


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ein Turbofan Triebwerk ist auch deutlich lauter als 130dB


 
Was vielleicht der Grund ist,  warum das Bodenpersonal immer einen Gehörschutz trägt


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2013)

Ich meine nur das es nicht sein kann das ein FXX lauter als ein Triebwerk sein soll.

Edit: Aargh ich hatte irgendwss falsch gelesen. Die 140dB sind die grenze am NüBuRi. Okok...


----------



## ich558 (31. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bei 120-130db  sagt man,  platzt das Trommelfell.  140db wären ohne Gehörschutz nicht ertragbar.
> 
> 95db  haben manche lauten Sportwagen aber tatsächlich,  da gibts Messungen    Aber auch nur, wenn du im Stand mal voll drauf latschst und das Messgerät in den Auspuff steckst


 
Hat der Aventador nicht 107 db?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Januar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Quatsch. PA Equipment erreicht auch Frequenzbereiche von 130dB aufwärts und mein Trommelfell lebt immernoch.
> 
> Ein Turbofan Triebwerk ist auch deutlich lauter als 130dB


 
Manche haben eins im Garten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4pTUeuEv8Uc:301

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jet Triebwerke sind ja auch brutal laut. Ich bin immer bei den Flugtagen in den Niederlanden, wo noch richtig was in der Luft gezeigt wird. Wenn so eine MiG 29 mit Nachbrenner an dir vorbeifliegt, weißt du, was die Stunde geschlagen hat  Da vibriert und bebt einfach alles, mit nichts zu vergleichen. Stell' dir 10 Polenböller vor, die in einer Sekunde direkt vor dir explodieren, so fühlt sich das an 
wer das erleben will: 14+15 Juni 2013, Volkel Airbase


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2013)

@ Nordschleife die meisten nehmen ihre Filmchen ja mit dem Smartphone auf, und denen an der Schranke ist eh nicht Wert auch von der Zeit nicht möglich bei jedem Fahrer das Handy auf die Videofunktion zu prüfen. Klar wer ranfährt und in Innenraum schon 5 Stative verteilt hat wo die Cams noch nicht aufgesteckt sind brauch sich nicht wundern das man nicht raufgelassen wird.

Und die Bildqualität von der offiziellen Cam ist ja nicht so der Bringer. Dagegen is das Iphone fast schon Kino  Auch die offizielle beim Aston Martin Ringtaxi ... unangenehmer Bildwinkel und die Tonqualität wie ne Schellackplatte


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Tja, deswegen gibts bei den Tourifahrten auf der NOS so viele Unfälle. Ich sag nur, "Betriebsmittelverlust". Da kannst du noch so ein guter Fahrer sein, das Öl oder die Kühlflüssigkeit siehst du nicht. Und es gibt genug Deppen, die mit Ihren 20 Jahre alten,  zusammengedengelden und tropfenden 3er BMW aus 50er Hand am WE auf die NOS gehen. Ist halt ein Risiko. Da die Leitplanken oft nur 2 Meter neben der Strecke stehen und in Kombination mit der doch zumeist recht hohen Geschwindigkeit enden schon kleine Rutscher schnell am Abschlepphacken.



Wer bezahlt eigentlich in so einem Fall meinen Schaden? Der Unfallverursacher ist ja streng genommen der Besitzer des Wagens der die Betriebsflüssigkeit verliert, kann man dafür haftbar gemacht werden? Denk jedoch nicht...



ich558 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen das jeder mit wenig Aufwand eine Brüllbüchse ans Auto Schrauben kann und wenn das erlaubt wäre würden viel mehr Krachmacher durch die Gegend fahren als der verhältnismäßig geringe Anteil an richtigen Sportwagen


 
Das ist eigentlich ziemlich egal... gibt Leute die würden einen 4 Zylinder der nur brüllt genau so geil finden. Ich finde das Verhalten einfach unfair... entweder darf jedes Auto laut sein egal ob Opel Corsa oder Bugatti Veyron oder eben eine Obergrenze für alle Autos. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> @Riverna
> 
> Ich glaube ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
> Der Ferrari FXX bekam unter anderem keine Straßenzulassung weil er zu laut war.



Ein FXX liegt auch weit... weit... weit... über der Lautstärke eines üblichen Sportwagen ala 360 Modena, 911 Turbo und Co. Der FXX gehört auch verboten...



moe schrieb:


> Das hört sich bei ~3,5bar schon so aggressiv an?



Schon? Serienladedruck bei einem Skyline RB26DETT (ähnlicher Motor wie im Video nur ohne Stroker Kit) liegt bei 0.6bar im Overboost. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich denke das wissen wir alle. Es ist aber trotzdem extrem selten das ein Turbo so laut ablässt.



Nein es ist nicht extrem, es kommt drauf an welches Bov verbaut ist. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> 95db  haben manche lauten Sportwagen aber tatsächlich,  da gibts Messungen    Aber auch nur, wenn du im Stand mal voll drauf latschst und das Messgerät in den Auspuff steckst


 
Sorry aber das ist ziemlicher Quatsch... 100dB bekommt man recht leicht im Stand hin. Mein roter hat im Stand 98dB, beim Hochtouren 116dB und beim fahren um die 86dB. Der Civic von einem Freund hat sogar 108dB im Stand und das sogar "legal" eingetragen.


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Quatsch. PA Equipment erreicht auch Frequenzbereiche von 130dB aufwärts und mein Trommelfell lebt immernoch.
> 
> Ein Turbofan Triebwerk ist auch deutlich lauter als 130dB


 
Naja, das stimmt so nicht. gerade die neueren Strahltriebwerke sind teils deutlich leiser. (So um die 120dB rum)

Ein Jettriebwerk kommt da schon eher in die Regionen um die 140dB, aber die sind auch nicht auf niedrige Geräuschkulisse optimiert


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Setz dich mal bitte in dein Auto und fahre zur Start/Landebahn des nächsten Flughafens.
Aussteigen und an den Zaun in der Einflugschneise stellen. Wenn da jetzt ne...was weiß ich 767 oder so reinkommt, dann wirst du feststellen das das einiges mehr an Lärm ist als du da sagst.
Mag sein das die neue 787 etwas leiser geworden ist, aber irgendwo ist da auch ne Grenze weil die Luft ja nicht lautlos eingesogen werden kann


----------



## totovo (1. Februar 2013)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja die "neueren". Mit der Lärmskala muss man auch vorsichtig sein... das menschliche Ohr empfindet nich alle Frequenzen gleich laut. Fluglärm ist definitiv eines von den Geräuschen, die wir Subjektiv lauter warnehmen. (tiefes Dröhnen)
Dieses Vibrieren (intermettierendes, also Wechselndes, unregelmäßiges Geräusch) kommt einem wesentlich lauter vor und wird auch maßgeblich von der Flügelform beeinflust (Die Vorbeiströmende Luft an den Flügeln erzeugt nach außen sehr laute Vibrationsgeräusche  )

Aber du hast natürlich recht, das Fluglärm sehr laut ist. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass man mit solchen Vergleichen vorsichtig sein muss, da nur zum Teil eine Vergleichbarkeit gegeben ist


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Gut da hast du recht. Je nach Tonlage empfindet das Ohr lauter bzw leiser.


----------



## Riverna (1. Februar 2013)

So klingen 116dB beim Anfahren. Kommt auf dem Video doch gar nicht so laut rüber oder? Würde aber auf einem Event gemessen und sollte schon stimmen. Wobei das wohl eher Fahrgeräusche wären und somit weit unter 90dB. 

Nissan Sunny GTi - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Schicker Sound  Aber die Farbe


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2013)

Gerade die Farbe ... ist mal was anderes 

Aber gut zu merken das Teil wird nur laut wenn mans darauf anlegt. Wo er in den Kreisel reinrollt hört man ja nur die Reifen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Der FXX gehört auch verboten...



Der hat ja auch keine StraßenZulassung. Genausowenig wie der 599XX. Selbst wenn du den für ein paar Millionen kaufst bestimmt Ferrari wann du mal damit fahren darfst und wann nicht


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Warum eigentlich? Ich kaufe das Ding doch? Da steht doch mein Name im Schein?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2013)

Es gibt doch keine, da er keine Zulassung hat.


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Aber irgendwelche Papiere muss es da doch geben?  
Oder der Kaufvertrag!


----------



## >ExX< (1. Februar 2013)

Der Nissan GT-R entriegelt sich doch auch nur per GPS, wenn er merkt dass er auf einer Rennstrecke ist.

Sowas ist ein No-Go, ich will jederzeit das maximum an Leistung haben.

@Riverna: Der Sound ist ja mal richtig geil 
Wie viel Leistung hat der?


----------



## ich558 (1. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Schicker Sound  Aber die Farbe


 
Ich finde dieses Kreischen nicht schön


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Warens nicht 143PS?


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Der Nissan GT-R entriegelt sich doch auch nur per GPS, wenn er merkt dass er auf einer Rennstrecke ist.


 
Nein, das wäre mir neu. 

War es nicht so, dass der Nissan GT-R per GPS aufzeichnet, ob du auf der Rennstrecke warst und dann verlierst du deinen Garantieanspruch. 
Praktisch wie beim OC von ner GPU oder ner CPU.


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Joa, so in der Art. Irgend ne Story mit dem G Meter gabs da auch noch...


----------



## >ExX< (1. Februar 2013)

Ich meine die höchstgeschwindigkeit ist doch auf 250 km/h begrenuzt, und auf der Rennstrecke wird die Begrenzung abgeschaltet.

 Edit: Höchstgeschwindigkeit anscheindend doch nicht, aber irgendwas war da.


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2013)

Nö, auf der Rennstrecke wedelt Nissan mit dem Zeigefinger


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2013)

AFAIR laut dem Top Gear Bericht ist das bei der japanischen Version so die normal bei 180 kmh abregelt wie jedes Auto da, und auf Rundstrecken man das Auto Freischalten kann. Geht wohl ähnlich wie beim Veyron mit nem Extra Schlüssel


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2013)

In Japan hatte afair schon der Honda NSX so ein System. In Deutschland sind die Dinger halt eh nicht begrenzt.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

Trotzdem verlierst du deinen Garantieanspruch, wenn du auf die Rennstrecke gehst.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2013)

Für Japsen und Amis ist ne einfache "German Autobahn" schon nen feuchter Traum .


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich kenne einige Amerikaner, die da richtig Angst vor haben. 

Andererseits, ich habe auch Angst vor Amerikanern.


----------



## ich558 (1. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne einige Amerikaner, die da richtig Angst vor haben.
> 
> Andererseits, ich habe auch Angst vor Amerikanern.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> So klingen 116dB beim Anfahren. Kommt auf dem Video doch gar nicht so laut rüber oder? Würde aber auf einem Event gemessen und sollte schon stimmen. Wobei das wohl eher Fahrgeräusche wären und somit weit unter 90dB.
> 
> Nissan Sunny GTi - YouTube


 Sound klingt gut, aber der hört sich nach 100ps bei der beschleunigung an. Oder ist der einfach lang übersetzt?


----------



## >ExX< (1. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Trotzdem verlierst du deinen Garantieanspruch, wenn du auf die Rennstrecke gehst.


 
total dumm.

wieso darf man nicht fahren wo man will, ohne die garantie zu verlieren?
dürfte eigentlich nicht sein sowas.....


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

Die Japaner scheinen ihrem Produkt halt nicht zu vertrauen. Zumindest nicht, wenn es artgerecht bewegt wird. Deswegen Rennstrecke und die Garantie ist flöten. 

Übrigens Porsche, da darfst du auf die Rennstrecke, jedoch bei der kleinsten Veränderung am Auto verweigert Porsche nämlich auch die komplette Garantie. Z.B. ne Spurverbreiterung verbaut oder andere Federn und du hast was am Motor, Goodbye Garantie. Egal, ob die Spur und die Federn nix mit dem Motor zu tun haben.


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2013)

Ist geausoals wenn du ne Standard CPU übertaktest.

Standardautos sind nicht für Rennbetrieb ausgelegt. Dadurch z.B Kupplung und Bremse zerheizt, selber Schuld. Spezielle Maschinen vom Schlage eines Porsche GT3RS die halt auf dem Track zuhause sind haben besondere Bestimmungen im Bezug auf Rennbetrieb.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Übrigens Porsche, da darfst du auf die Rennstrecke, jedoch bei der kleinsten Veränderung am Auto verweigert Porsche nämlich auch die komplette Garantie. Z.B. ne Spurverbreiterung verbaut oder andere Federn und du hast was am Motor, Goodbye Garantie. Egal, ob die Spur und die Federn nix mit dem Motor zu tun haben.


 Ist das eigentlich legal?


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hab von Fällen gelesen, da hat Porsche die Reparatur von nem Navibildschirm auf Garantie verweigert, weil andere Federn nachgerüstet wurden. Wird wohl legal sein. Mit dem Kaufvertrag stimmt man da bestimmt irgendwie zu, oder so.


----------



## kazzig (1. Februar 2013)

Rätsel für alle hier 

Was ist ein Emotionsstart?
Wo kommt er vor?
Ist es eine veränderliche Größe?


Tipp: Vergesst Google! Das kennt nicht mal der große G, hrhr!


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2013)

Emotionsstart? Aston Martin 

Schlüssel rein -> Power Beauty Soul -> Emotionsstart


----------



## BlindxDeath (2. Februar 2013)

mein Mazda bekommt sobald das wetter besser wird sein Dach drauf, Heckklappe und Radkasten hinten links werde lackiert, wagen komplett aufpoliert, einmal beim Tüv vorführen und wird zur neuen Saison verkauft.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß mit den ganzen Anrufen von Männern die gerne ein süßes Autochen für Frauchen haben wollen aber nicht bereit sind Geld in die Hand zu nehmen .


----------



## orca113 (2. Februar 2013)

Ich habe beschlossen meinen Golf (Neuwagen von 2008), mal im Frühjahr zum Aufbereiter zu geben für ne Kernreinigung. Reinigung Innenraum inkl. Polster, Aussen,Polieren und Versiegeln.

Das hat er sich verdient auch wenn ich ihn sonst recht gut pflege. Aber gerade den innernraum eines Autos das man jeden Tag nutzt kann man nach 4 1/2 Jahren mal ordentlich pflegen lassen.

Was meint ihr lege ich dafür hin? 300-400€?


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2013)

199?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Februar 2013)

Polieren kann man auch selber. Dauert dann ca. 2Tage wenn man es sehr gut machen möchte. Ich werde mein Auto, sobald es wärmer wird, auch selbst polieren, da manche Aufbereiter nur ungenügend polieren.

Hier kannst du dich informieren: Autopflegeforum Infoportal

Ich werde mit diesen Polituren arbeiten: Automobillacke* | *menzerna polishing compounds
Bei meinem Lack nehme ich zur vorpolitur die PF2500, als Finish die SF4000.


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Emotionsstart? Aston Martin
> 
> Schlüssel rein -> Power Beauty Soul -> Emotionsstart


 
Dafür würd ich alles geben


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2013)

Ich auch...DBS


----------



## BlindxDeath (2. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den ganzen Anrufen von Männern die gerne ein süßes Autochen für Frauchen haben wollen aber nicht bereit sind Geld in die Hand zu nehmen .


 
werden ja noch paar arbeiten erledigt am mixxer :p


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2013)

Diese neuen Blinker sind ja mal der hammer  NEW 2013 Audi R8 V10 plus - Start Up, Rev, Exhaust Sound & Details [Full HD] - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Diese neuen Blinker sind ja mal der hammer  NEW 2013 Audi R8 V10 plus - Start Up, Rev, Exhaust Sound & Details [Full HD] - YouTube


 
Das Beste am ganzen Auto ;o)


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2013)

Das sowieso


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2013)

Nein, ohne Witze. Das Blinken gefällt mir. Wenn ich jedoch das Geld hätte, würde ich mir sicher keinen R8 Plus kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2013)

Ich habe sowas ähnliches auf YT schonmal gesehen, war aber eine US Karre.
BIn mir da aber nicht sicher


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nein, ohne Witze. Das Blinken gefällt mir. Wenn ich jedoch das Geld hätte, würde ich mir sicher keinen R8 Plus kaufen.



Weil es ein Audi ist oder weil er dir nicht gefällt?


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2013)

Weil ich mir für den Kaufpreis schönere und interessantere Autos vorstellen könnte. Bzw. mein Traumauto ist ein Lotus Exige. Dafür würde ich alles andere stehen lassen. Auch teurere Autos. Mehr als einen Exige will ich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Schicker Sound  Aber die Farbe



Anfangs fand ich die Farbe bescheiden, dann fand ich sie geil und hab ihn gerade wegen der Farbe gemocht und zum s
Schluss wurde er neu lackiert, weil sich dieses Natogrün gelöst hat. War nur gerollt bevor er zum Schluss matt weiß lackiert wurde.



Zoon schrieb:


> Aber gut zu merken das Teil wird nur laut wenn mans darauf anlegt. Wo er in den Kreisel reinrollt hört man ja nur die Reifen.



Zum Glück war er erst ab einer bestimmten Pedalstellung laut und davor ganz annehmbar. Bei 120km/h unerträglich laut und ab 160km/h wieder angenehm leise. Ist bei meinem grauen NX jetzt genau so, da er die Auspuffanlage vom Sunny bekommen hat.



>ExX< schrieb:


> @Riverna: Der Sound ist ja mal richtig geil
> Wie viel Leistung hat der?



Der Sound war ganz ok, mein roter kling aber jedoch noch um einiges schöner zumindestens meinem Empfinden nach. Aber das ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache und auch ein wenig unfair im Vergleich. Der Sunny hatte ja "nur" einen Fächerkrümmer, keinen Kat und den A-Spec Auspuff. Der rote hat einen Fächerkrümmer, 200 Zellen Kat, 2.5" Edelstahl MSD Verrohrung und den Invidia N1 Auspuff. Wenn der nicht besser klingt, wären die 1500Euro für die Auspuffanlage wohl auch schlecht investiert gewesen. Der große Unterschied ist auch noch das der Sunny wegen dem nicht vorhandenen Kat illegal war und der NX im Grunde legal.

Das ist schwer zu sagen, laut Papieren hat er 143PS. Jedoch streuen die Motoren immer etwas nach oben, im Primera hat der Motor z.B. 150PS im Schein stehen. Mit Fächerkrümmer und dem selben Auspuff hat mein roter mit dem original Motor damals 162PS auf dem Leistungsprüfstand gehabt. Ganz soviel kann der Sunny jedoch nicht gehabt haben, denn mein grauer NX geht um einiges besser (ebenfalls mit Fächerkrümmer und dem Auspuff) und gerade im Bereich oberhalb der 180km/h merkt man doch einen deutlichen Unterschied. Der graue wird also 160PS + haben und der Sunny irgendwas um die 150PS. Wenn man das Gewicht von 1105kg bzw 1110kg in Betracht zieht ist das ganz ok, kein Rennwagen aber auch keine Krücke. 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Sound klingt gut, aber der hört sich nach 100ps bei der beschleunigung an. Oder ist der einfach lang übersetzt?


 
Wie hören sich den 100PS beim beschleunigen anders an als 143PS? Der erste Gang geht bis ~ 60km/h und der zweite Gang bis 100km/h. Also nicht sonderlich lang übersetzt aber auch nicht besonders kurz, irgendwas dazwischen. Es ist und bleibt halt ein Kleinwagen mit mittelmässiger Leistung. Gegen deine alte A-Klasse hätte er sicherlich kaum eine Chance gehabt.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2013)

> Naja, ich kenne einige Amerikaner, die da richtig Angst vor haben.


aus welchem grund? 

dieser turbo erzeugt bestimt auch 3 bar.
Skyline R32 1500hp 0-60 1.2s - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> aus welchem grund?



Aus dem gleichen Grunde, warum ich für gesetzlich erlaubte Tempo 130 und bessere Tempoüberwachung auf den deutschen Autobahnen bin. Es wird einfach viel zu schnell und aggressiv gefahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Diese neuen Blinker sind ja mal der hammer  NEW 2013 Audi R8 V10 plus - Start Up, Rev, Exhaust Sound & Details [Full HD] - YouTube


 
Gefällt 

Dann viellicht noch "leicht optimiert" und das Auto wäre perfekt  Audi R8 V10 1000 PS Tacho UNDERGROUND RACING von 0 auf 300 km/h in 13,5 Sekunden - YouTube


----------



## JC88 (3. Februar 2013)

Cool, darüber hab ich das gefunden :

Worlds Fastest GTR 1500hp 8 seconds | Reactions - YouTube


----------



## XE85 (3. Februar 2013)

Rechtsberatung zu konkreten Sachverhalten ist gemäß unseren Forenregeln unerwünscht. Die entsprechenden Stellen (Versicherung) sind da auch mit sicherheit die bessere Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Februar 2013)

@yappi
Hier gehts nicht um Rechtsberatung, sondern um Erfahrungsaustausch. Solche Fragen kamen hier im Thread übrigens schon öfter.

@totovo
Der Fahrer benutzt mein Auto ja definitiv nicht mit meinem Einverständnis. Klar ist die Frage strittig. Wenn ich die Versicherung jetzt
aber kündigen würde, habe ich jedoch definitiv keinen Anspruch mehr, oder?

@JC88
Ich sehe noch keinen Anlass, meine Rechtsschutzversicherung einzuschalten. Die wären erst dann zuständig, wenn meine Autoversicherung
den Fall nicht in meinem Sinne reguliert.
Und meine Autoversicherung könnte ja evtl. der Versuchung erliegen, mich eher so zu beraten, dass sie einen Nutzen davon hat.
Das ist ja gerade der Grund, warum ich Rat suche ...

Vielleicht wurde ja irgendeinem von euch (oder Familie/Freunde) mal ein Auto gestohlen und er kann schildern, wie er sich damals verhalten hat.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Februar 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Rechtsberatung zu konkreten Sachverhalten ist gemäß unseren Forenregeln unerwünscht. Die entsprechenden Stellen (Versicherung) sind da auch mit sicherheit die bessere Anlaufstelle.


 
Komisch. Ich erinnere mich z.B. an eine Rechts-Vor-Links-Situation mit einer nicht öffentlichen Straße. Da war das auch keine Rechtsberatung

Ich formuliere es mal um:
Würdet ihr, rein subjektiv, euer Auto abmelden oder nicht?


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2013)

Rein Subjektiv und vollkommen Logisch gehandelt. 

Meld das Auto sofort !!! ab.  Denn alles was jetz an Schindluder mit dem Auto getrieben wird, wird erstmal komplett dir zu lasten gelegt, d.h geblitzt mit 200 in der 50er Zone, du bekommst den ärger, Unfälle werden deiner Versicherung zu lasten gelegt und du bekommst die hochstufung, und die kann dir aufs dach steigen weil du das Auto nicht sofort abgemeldet hast nachdem du bei der Polizei warst. 

Du solltest also wie folgt vorgehen 
Polizei 
Zulassungsstelle benachrichtigen und Auto Abmelden 
Versicherung bescheid geben. 

Was Versicherung angeht, Haftpflicht kannste Kündigen, die Regulieren eh kein Autodiebstahl. 
Auser du hast ne Teilkasko dann ist das wieder was anderes.


----------



## XE85 (3. Februar 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich erinnere mich z.B. an eine  Rechts-Vor-Links-Situation mit einer nicht öffentlichen Straße. Da war  das auch keine Rechtsberatung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kenn den Fall jetzt nicht, allerdings steht in unseren Regeln der zusatz "konkret" - was in deinem Fall ganz offensichtlich zutrifft da ja schon etwas passiert ist.

Weiter OT dazu bitte per PN anfragen, das gehört nicht in den Thread.


----------



## kazzig (3. Februar 2013)

Kommendes Wochenende mal die A-Klasse A250 mit AMG-Style Paket mitnehmen! Ich werde anschließend berichten. Musste nur warten, bis einigermaßen normales Wetter (ohne Regen/Schnee) herrscht


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Musste nur warten, bis einigermaßen normales Wetter (ohne Regen/Schnee) herrscht


 
Wieso? Kann die neue A-Klasse das nicht ab, oder wie?


----------



## kazzig (3. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso? Kann die neue A-Klasse das nicht ab, oder wie?


 
Doch, aber es macht nur halb so viel Spaß 

PS: Wobei Schnee und "Roll-Modus" aktivieren


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2013)

Vor meinem Fitnessstudio steht ständig ein weißer  Alpina B3 GTS ...   NEID!  Die Karre würde ich mal gern über die Nordschleife jagen ...


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2013)

Sicher das du nen B3 GTS meinst, den gibts nur als GT3   Ich weis auch nicht irgendwie find ich die neuen BMW M, Alpina und co einfach zu schwer für die Rennstrecke, das sind in meinen Augen alles Limos mit sportlichen Charakter.


----------



## kazzig (3. Februar 2013)

Richtig! Ich hatte im August für eine Woche das E92 M3 Coupé und muss sagen, dass ihm schon ein bisschen mehr Agilität nicht schaden würde. Der Achtzylinder ist dann wohl doch zu schwer


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2013)

Die ganzen karren sind einfach zu schwer, selbst nen ur M3 mit grade mal 215ps fährt sich irgendwie sportlicher als einer der neuen M3. Zumindest das subjektive Fahrgefühl ist viel näher am Motorsport wenn man beide im Serienzustand mal vergleicht. ( und damit mein ich nicht auf der Autobahn sondern Bergrennstrecken und Rennstrecken im eigentlichen sinne )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich hatte im August für eine Woche das E92 M3 Coupé und muss sagen, dass ihm schon ein bisschen mehr Agilität nicht schaden würde. Der Achtzylinder ist dann wohl doch zu schwer



Der Motor ist schon ziemlich perfekt, bloß wollen heutzutage viele ein Auto, welches alles kann, alles elektrisch verstellbar und auf comfort/Schalldämmung ausgelegt ist. Dann wird das Auto eben zu schwer, ich will nicht wissen, was alleine ein Sitz wiegt


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Sicher das du nen B3 GTS meinst, den gibts nur als GT3


 
Jepp, meinte den GT3   Kleiner Lesefehler 

Stimmt, für einen Sportwagen ist der recht schwer.  Aber ist das ein Nachteil?   Renn-LKW wiegen ein Vielfaches von Sportwagen,  und sind in fast jeder Hinsicht sportlicher.  Sie haben nicht nur einen großen Motor,  sie haben durch den hohen Anpressdruck und die vielen großen Reifen auch ein extrem gutes Handling.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2013)

Das offizielle Lenkrad von Kimi Räikkönen für die F1-Saison 2013. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Lotus. Der einzige Rennstall mit richtig Sinn für Humor.


----------



## kazzig (3. Februar 2013)

C63 AMG Coupé für 200€ übers WE...

Im Sommer wird wieder hardcore gemietet - scheiß Winter °_°


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2013)

Und was zahlt man da als Kaution


----------



## kazzig (3. Februar 2013)

Das kannst bei Daimler direkt mieten. Zahlst keine Kaution.

Freitag 14 Uhr bis 8 Uhr Montag.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das offizielle Lenkrad von Kimi Räikkönen für die F1-Saison 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
EEEPISCH!    Besonders der Button zum "mum anrufen"


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> EEEPISCH!    Besonders der Button zum "mum anrufen"


 
Ich finden am besten den Open Gate Button und den Jenson Button.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich finden am besten den Open Gate Button und den Jenson Button.


 
Stimmt  

Oder die Drehknöpfe:
- Cold, Very Cold, Ice Cold
- Finishing Position    
 oder beim mittleren die Einstellung "fail"  


"deploy Angry Bird"  ist auch einfahc nur schön


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2013)

Na für 300Euro kann das nichts sein... und Sportwagen mit 1.6L 90PS? Das schlimme ist nun gibt es bestimmt einen Mini Hype um die Karre bei den ganzen 18 jährigen Spritzern.


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Das kannst bei Daimler direkt mieten. Zahlst keine Kaution.
> 
> Freitag 14 Uhr bis 8 Uhr Montag.



Erzähl mir mehr


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jepp, meinte den GT3   Kleiner Lesefehler
> 
> Stimmt, für einen Sportwagen ist der recht schwer.  Aber ist das ein Nachteil?   Renn-LKW wiegen ein Vielfaches von Sportwagen,  und sind in fast jeder Hinsicht sportlicher.  Sie haben nicht nur einen großen Motor,  sie haben durch den hohen Anpressdruck und die vielen großen Reifen auch ein extrem gutes Handling.


 
Ja es ist ein Nachteil, was hat ne Klimaanlage, Elektrisch verstellbare Sitze mit Sitzheizung, Sound Anlage, und der ganze Luxuskram in nem Sportwagen zu suchen ? Früher waren die mal puristisch und dadurch wurde auch nen puristisches Fahrgefühl erzeugt. Die Grenzbereiche sind bei nem schweren Sportwagen viel enger gesteckt als bei nem leichten, kurz gesagt du hast in der regel eigentlich das bessere Handling, allerdings um das zu erkennen muss man eben mal solche Autos im grenzbereich bewegen. 
Was RennLKW angeht, das "gute" Handling kommt nicht nur durch den Anpressdruck und den viel größeren Reifen, sondern um so einige kniffe, wie z.b die versetzung des Motors in die Mitte um die Gewichtsverteilung zu optimieren, oder das die Bremsen mit nem dicken Wasserstrahl bespritzt werden usw. Ich denke nicht das nen Renn LKW so nen extrem gutes Handling hat.

Wie gesagt, fahr mal mit nem ur M3 oder nem E30 ähnlicher Leistungsklasse und optimierung auf ner Rennstrecke und direkt danach nen neueren M3, auch wenn die über doppelt soviel leistung haben, mehr spass machts im alten. Ist zumindest bei mir so, ich steh allerdings auch extrem drauf auf spartanisch nackte Autos wo du jeden Steinschlag im Radhaus schön hören tust, das vermittelt auch nochmal nen anderes geschwindigkeits gefühl als in nem neuem Vollgedämten Auto wo mit tricks gearbeitet wird das du im innenraum auch den Motor hörst, wie es bei BMW seit dem E46 schon gemacht wird.

Für mich ist halt genau das hier das höchste der Gefühle was Sportlichkeit angeht 
Onboard BMW E30 M3 J.Krumbach RCN 3 2010 - YouTube 
Oder er hier 
1 Runde Oschersleben onboard BMW E30 hinter Porsche GT3 996 - YouTube

Und definitiv nicht sowas 
No crash just hard racing: BMW M3 & M3 GTS Onboard Nordschleife BTG 7:45 01.10.2012 - YouTube


Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, ich bin eben mit genau sowas aufgewachsen, hab 200m neben einer Bergrennstrecke gewohnt wo jedes 4te Wochenende im Sommer und Frühling Ramba Zamba war.

Hier mal ein Video von damals, von meiner "Rennstrecke" und nun rate mal was mehr spass macht, mit nem 1200Kg und 215PS starken Hecktriebler der lediglich ABS hat, oder mit nem vollgestopften 1700kg schweren 420Ps Hecktriebler da lang zu fahren


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2013)

Und, wer ist noch gerade am Top Gear schauen? Mal wieder eine hammer Folge.


----------



## Asynic (3. Februar 2013)

Hab ich auch grad geguckt...


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2013)

Jetz hob ich glatt das Video vergessen von meiner Hausstrecke 
Herbert Hechler Bergrennen Zotzenbach 1983 und 1985 - YouTube
WP 2 Rennstrecke Zotzenbach Nibelungen Rallye Pietsch/Palm - YouTube

BTW : TopGear ? Ich hab garkein Fernseh mehr *g*


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2013)

finalgear.com, Torrent.


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und, wer ist noch gerade am Top Gear schauen? Mal wieder eine hammer Folge.



Welche lief denn?


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2013)

Mog i net, was unter anderem daran liegt das ich jeremy clarkson auch nicht mag. Gibt zwar in der Tat paar beiträge die mir auch gefallen, z.b mit dem Reliant Robin, oder dem Toyota Hilux, aber ansonst ist diese Sendung nich mein fall.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Welche lief denn?


 
Na, Season 19 Episode 2, vor 2 Stunden im BBC gelaufen. 

Und es ist schon wieder so ein heißes Mädel links hinter Jeremy.. Gott, da kriege ich immer nur die Hälfte von dem mit, was sie bequatschen.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2013)

Ich kuck das immer auf Motorvision. Da kommt auch Top Gear America. Das ist eigentlich auch ganz gut!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2013)

Ich musste heute für meine Oma einen VW UP! probefahren. "Die 60 PS werden sicher verdammt langweilig werden", dacht ich .... aber weit gefehlt, das Ding geht bis 100 für 60PS aus einem Liter gar nicht schlecht und klingt auch recht amüsant , ohne Flachs 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UoL1jb0ZY8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2013)

Wiegt ja auch kaum was, die Höllenmaschine.

Aber sag mal, da im Tacho, ihr hattet heute 21 Grad?!? Wohnst du auf Mallorca?


----------



## moe (4. Februar 2013)

War wohl die Innenraumtemperatur.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wiegt ja auch kaum was, die Höllenmaschine.
> 
> Aber sag mal, da im Tacho, ihr hattet heute 21 Grad?!? Wohnst du auf Mallorca?


 
Nö, war eigentlich nur ein Beispielvideo aus'm Netz  Bei uns sind es gemütliche 7°C 
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass der up! das 1. Auto unter 100 PS ist, welches ich gefahren hab 

Edith meint: Der Klang erinnert irgendwie an einen 6 Zylinder Boxer.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> War wohl die Innenraumtemperatur.


 
Was willst du mit Innentemperatur im Auto?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2013)

Die Heizung passend einstellen und die Amis die Klima


----------



## moe (4. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was willst du mit Innentemperatur im Auto?


 
Mein Kühlwasser kühlen?


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2013)

Das geht allerdings...


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2013)

Hab gerade erfahren das wir am Sonntag aufm Hockenheimring zum Karnevalsdriften mit dem E30 sind. Mal sehen ob ich eine Runde mitfahren darf.


----------



## 8800 GT (5. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie hören sich den 100PS beim beschleunigen anders an als 143PS? Der erste Gang geht bis ~ 60km/h und der zweite Gang bis 100km/h. Also nicht sonderlich lang übersetzt aber auch nicht besonders kurz, irgendwas dazwischen. Es ist und bleibt halt ein Kleinwagen mit mittelmässiger Leistung. Gegen deine alte A-Klasse hätte er sicherlich kaum eine Chance gehabt.


 Hab die sekunden der einzelnen Gänge nicht gestoppt, klang nur relativ lang übersetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab gerade erfahren das wir am Sonntag aufm Hockenheimring zum Karnevalsdriften mit dem E30 sind. Mal sehen ob ich eine Runde mitfahren darf.


 
Die Frage ist doch, ob man selbst (quer) fahren darf


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2013)

A: Riverna, was zum Teufel machst du da??? 

B: Quer fahren 

A: Und warum? Wer hat dir das erlaubt??  -.-

B: Naja Hochkant gehts ja schlecht...


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2013)

*sabber*  als werkstatt-leihwagen nen golf 6 mit großer maschine und dsg-getriebe da ...   für nen serienwagen ist der ganz schön übel drauf    traktionskontrolle wurde mit einbau des dsg offensichtlich entfernt,  und vw  arbeitet offensichtlich mit einigen ölkonzernen zusammen, wenn man sich mal so die drehzahlen anguckt ... (schalten tut er erst deutlich im roten bereich, bei >6000rpm,  normale drehzahl bei sport-einstellung sind so 4000rpm   darunter schaltet er schon bald wieder runter )


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2013)

Hm Faschingsdriften, wär mal ne überlegung wert is ja grad um die ecke. Aber mitfahren darf ich da wohl nicht, die wollen explizit nur Fahrer die bei IDS Veranstaltungen erfahrung haben. 
@Riverna ich hoff der E30 is nicht lauter als 90db, laut Reglement dürfen die Autos diesen Pegel nicht überschreiten.


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2013)

Mein Rasenmäher ist doppelt so laut


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2013)

Nja kommt nur drauf an wie die db gemessen werden, bzw welcher abstand genommen wird vom Auspuff zum Messgerät. Aber egal wie da hätt ich auch wieder den vorteil nen Auspuff zu haben mit DTM Endrohren, damit kann man zum glück etwas tricksen was die db angeht, bzw fallen Messungen immer leiser aus als er in wirklichkeit ist  Und er hat sogar ne FIA zulassung.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hab die sekunden der einzelnen Gänge nicht gestoppt, klang nur relativ lang übersetzt.



Geht so. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, ob man selbst (quer) fahren darf



Bezweifel ich... mit fahren bestimmt aber selber fahren nicht. Dazu fehlt mir auch die Erfahrung. 



watercooled schrieb:


> A: Riverna, was zum Teufel machst du da???
> 
> B: Quer fahren
> 
> ...



Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, was willst du mir damit sagen? 



dekay55 schrieb:


> @Riverna ich hoff der E30 is nicht lauter als 90db, laut Reglement dürfen die Autos diesen Pegel nicht überschreiten.


 
Das trifft vielleicht auf die Touristenfahrten zu, aber nicht auf irgendwelche Driftevents. Die Jungs mit den Falken BMW sind auch wesentlich lauter als 90dB und sind da oft anzutreffen.  Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten, da dort ein aufgebohrter M5 Motor verbaut ist wird er mit ziemlicher Sicherheit lauter sein als 90dB.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Februar 2013)

Na dann schau mal im Reglement von der IDS nach die das Faschingsdriften veranstalten.
guckst du ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und naja nen aufgebohrter S38 muss nicht unbdingt über 90db kommen, erstmal hats ja nur wenig mit dem Motor selbst zu tun, klar die Einzeldrossel röchelt bisl lauter und je nachdem wie das Ansaugsystem gestaltet ist kanns mal lauter sein, aber die messen ja eher den Auspuff und nicht das Ansauggeräusch, und da kannste mit ner gscheiten Anlage auch relativ leise sein. 

Bei meinem isses ähnlich der brummelt einfach nur etwas lauter bis 4000rpm, und dann fängt er unter last an zu brüllen, aber eben durch die DTM Endrohre wird das bei ner normalen Messung garnicht so laut gemessen, blöd wirds nur wenn die das Fahrgeräusch messen beim vorbeifahren


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2013)

Das Driftteam von meinem Chef werden das schon abgeklärt haben. Da "wir" dort nicht das erste mal hinfahren wird schon alles passen, auch wenn der Wagen über 90dB hat.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Februar 2013)

Dann drück ich mal die daumen, vieleicht tauch ich mal als Zuschauer auf, mal schauen wie das Wetter überhaupt wird, so wie ich jetz gesehen hab is ja Schnee gemeldet


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter. Bin das erste mal auf so einer Veranstaltung, normalerweise kann man mich fürs driften nicht begeistern. Aber anschauen kann man sich das durchaus mal...


----------



## dekay55 (6. Februar 2013)

Ohje, dann hoff ich mal das es nicht so langweilig für dich wird. Ich kann mir das auch nur 1 mal im Jahr anschauen, zuschauen ist halt doch etwas langweiliger als selbst fahren. Am meisten spass machts immer noch bei Rallys quer zu fahren, was sich da ja kaum vermeiden lässt. 

Sag mal kennst du zufällig jemand mit nem weißen NX100 aus der Ludwigshafener gegend der vorne dick Nismo auf der Scheibe kleben hat, is wohl auch in irgend nem NX100 Club vertreten.


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2013)

Nein ist mir keiner bekannt, der einzige aus der nähe von Ludwigshafen wäre er hier:

100nx Club Deutschland: seeboo


----------



## dekay55 (6. Februar 2013)

Äh lool die Karre kenn ich, der Wohnt entweder bei mir im Kaff oder im Nachbar kaff, ich weis sogar wo die Bilder entstanden sind, das ist nämlich grad bei mir um die Ecke am Rhein vor Worms  Der hat aber net zufällig nen 100NX als Winterhure ?

Was aber echt schlimm ist, seitdem ich dich hier im Forum lese fallen mir dauernd 100NX auf, in der Firma in der ich Arbeite sinds gleich 3 stk mit nem 100NX. Und grad eben is einer Heimgefahren mit nem schwarzen


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2013)

Er hatte bis letztes Jahr einen schwarzen NX mit zwei mittigen Streifen in weiß komplett übers Auto, mit dem ist er im Winter gefahren. Die Karre gibt es aber nicht mehr...  Hier im Rhein/Main Gebiet um Frankfurt herum sind mir nur 5 Stück bekannt und zwei davon gehören mir. Trotzdem ist mir letzte Woche das hier passiert:


----------



## dekay55 (6. Februar 2013)

Witziger zufall  
Achja der schwarze is grad wieder reingefahren, war wohl nur beim mcd, ist sogar nen GTI, falls das stimmt was hinten drauf steht.


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2013)

Also wenn hinten GTi drauf steht hat er das selber gemacht. Der GTi hat keinen eigenen Schriftzug sondern ist nur am Serien GTi Bodykit und der komplett lackierten Heckstoßstange zu erkennen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2013)

Steinschlag in der Frontscheibe ...


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2013)

Hatte ich auch gerade. Ab zum Carglas, 30 Minuten warten, unterschreiben fertig. Zahlen tut die Versicherung.
Wenn es auf der Fahrerseite ist brauchst du natürlich ne neue Scheibe.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Februar 2013)

Hatte ich auch letzten Herbst. Neue rein, fertig und 6 Wochen später macht es mal wieder KRACK und der nächste Schlag. Wieder neue Scheibe rein, war ja beides mal im Sichtfeld Fahrerseite


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2013)

Jap hatte ich auch schon, Carglass über Versicherung (Teilkasko) hat dann nur die Hälfte für mich gekostet, glaub 75€ waren es dann mit Vorort austausch der Scheibe, ging fix, beim ersten versuch hatten sie Allerdings die falsche Scheibe dabei ^^

Aufjedenfall schön wenn die Scheibe vorher schon durch mehrere Winter gelitten hat (Kratzer).


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte einen im Sichtfeld. Bei Vattern in der Werkstatt geharzt und gut is. Sieht man kaum. Bin damit übern TÜV und der hat nix gemerkt. Wenn mans nicht weiß, sieht mans nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ab zum Carglas, 30 Minuten warten, unterschreiben fertig.



... und Scheibe gerissen 
 war zu weit am Rand und das "Klebeding" hat meine Scheibe reißen lassen. nun ist eine neue fällig


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn du den Versuch mit Harz abgelehnt hättest bräuchtest du auch ne neue, also im Endeffekt Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du den Versuch mit Harz abgelehnt hättest bräuchtest du auch ne neue, also im Endeffekt Jacke wie Hose.


 
Das stimmt, aber ich dachte, dass das unproblematischer wäre.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2013)

Die Front sieht auch komisch aus:http://cdn3.worldcarfans.co/2013/2/6/medium/12304813031134304911.jpg und die Leuchten sehen fast wie vom Golf 6 aus  :http://cdn3.worldcarfans.co/2013/2/6/medium/197618124723032225.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich dachte, dass das unproblematischer wäre.


Bei mir war es das trotz 90tkm alter Scheibe. Aber irgend jemand muss mal das Pech haben, sonst würde sie einen nicht vorher davor warnen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Front sieht auch komisch aus:http://cdn3.worldcarfans.co/2013/2/6/medium/12304813031134304911.jpg und die Leuchten sehen fast wie vom Golf 6 aus  :http://cdn3.worldcarfans.co/2013/2/6/medium/197618124723032225.jpg


 
Hier ist mal die ganze Front geklaut  http://www.autotribute.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Aston-Martin-New-Ford-Fusion-Mondeo-3.jpg


----------



## turbosnake (6. Februar 2013)

Besser gut kopiert, als ...
Mir gefällt so der Ford besser, aber das kann auch nur an der Perspektive liegen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier ist mal die ganze Front geklaut  http://www.autotribute.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Aston-Martin-New-Ford-Fusion-Mondeo-3.jpg


 Der Ford ist genauso von Fisker entworfen wie der Aston. Wenn er sich selbst kopiert kann da schlecht jemand klagen.


----------



## kazzig (6. Februar 2013)

Yay Freitag A250 Sport mit AMG Paket *froi*
Ich werde (hoffentlich) mit Bildern und evtl. einem Video berichten!

Wenn ihr bestimmte Fragen über den Motor oder sonstiges habt, könnt ihr mich natürlich jederzeit fragen.


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Steinschlag in der Frontscheibe ...



Hab auch einen seit kurzem, echt ärgerlich da er auf der Fahrerseite ist. Mal sehn, ist aber wohl eine neue Scheibe fällig - übernimmt zum Glück die Versicherung. Nervig ist es trotzdem das ich in die Werkstatt muss.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Yay Freitag A250 Sport mit AMG Paket *froi*
> Ich werde (hoffentlich) mit Bildern und evtl. einem Video berichten!
> 
> Wenn ihr bestimmte Fragen über den Motor oder sonstiges habt, könnt ihr mich natürlich jederzeit fragen.


 
Hmm, erst ma nicht. Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2013)

Wie kann man das nur einem Bentley antun? 
Top Gear Season 19 Episode 1 (19x01) by vlss222 - Car Videos on StreetFire

(Videosegment 4 auswählen)


----------



## kazzig (7. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie kann man das nur einem Bentley antun?


 
Sorry, aber so ein hässliches Stück von Metall hat es in meinen Augen nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

Dann kuck dir mal die von DARTZ gepimpte G-Klasse an. Gibts eine neue Ausgabe von.


----------



## totovo (7. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, die lieben Steinschläge...

Bei unserem alten Auto hat die Frontscheibe 280tkm OHNE Austausch oder Reperatur überstanden! Da war einfach nie nen Steinschlag im Sichtfeld.
Neues Auto: nach nicht mal 30tkm ein riesen Steinschlag, zwar nicht auf der Fahrerseite, dafür mit ~15cm langem riss! hat aber auch die Kasko reguliert.


----------



## watercooled (7. Februar 2013)

Der alte S2 von meinem Vater hatte auch nach 250t km keinen Steinschlag.
Auch beim S4 und den beiden Passats bis jetzt nichts.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte mal eine Zeit bei meinem alten Nissan Sunny da sind die Scheiben ständig gesprungen. Lass die Scheibe tauschen, fahr 2 Wochen später zum Nürburgring und was passiert? Auf der Fahrt da hin ein riesen Riss in der Scheibe... somit ist das fahren ausgefallen. Wieder die Scheibe getauscht und 3 Monate Ruhe gehabt dann hatte ich einen Scheinschlag der durch die Scheibe ging... quasi ein kleines Loch in das sogar Wasser laufen konnte. Also wieder die Scheibe gewechselt, welche dann aber Gott sei Dank bis zum Schluss hielt. Beim grauen NX ist auch eine neue Scheibe drin, da ist mir die Scheibe auf dem Weg zum TÜV gerissen... auch ganz kurios ohne Steinschlag ohne alles einfach ein riesen Riss von 20 Zentimeter.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2013)

Bei deinen Kisten kommt ja auch jedes Schlagloch fast ungedämpft an der Scheibe an. Das tut der Lebensdauer sicher nicht gut.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2013)

Nur weil die Autos recht tief sind heißt es nicht das sie knüppel hart waren. Also mit dem grauen NX bin ich letztens 600 Kilometer am Stück gefahren und bin danach ohne Bandscheibenvorfall ausgestiegen, gibt bedeutend härtere Autos. Beim roten hingegen gebe ich dir schon recht der ist relativ hart aber das Fahrwerk nimmt die Schläge trotzdem recht gut auf. Denke mal ein Ferrari oder Porsche wird auch nicht viel weicher sein, sportliches Fahrwerk halt  Aber von den knüppelharten Polo 86c mit 200/200mm Tieferlegung und 13" Reifen bin ich vom Komfort noch sehr weit entfernt... so hart wäre auf Dauer nichts für mich. Einen gewissen Restmaß an Komfort möchte ich da schon noch haben.

Du wärst erstaunt wie "weich" der rote doch noch ist.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine Zeit bei meinem alten Nissan Sunny da sind die Scheiben ständig gesprungen. Lass die Scheibe tauschen, fahr 2 Wochen später zum Nürburgring und was passiert? Auf der Fahrt da hin ein riesen Riss in der Scheibe... somit ist das fahren ausgefallen. Wieder die Scheibe getauscht und 3 Monate Ruhe gehabt dann hatte ich einen Scheinschlag der durch die Scheibe ging... quasi ein kleines Loch in das sogar Wasser laufen konnte. Also wieder die Scheibe gewechselt, welche dann aber Gott sei Dank bis zum Schluss hielt. Beim grauen NX ist auch eine neue Scheibe drin, da ist mir die Scheibe auf dem Weg zum TÜV gerissen... auch ganz kurios ohne Steinschlag ohne alles einfach ein riesen Riss von 20 Zentimeter.


 
Weiche Karosserie, ganz klar. Bewegung im Auto überträgt sich auf Scheibe. Die reist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2013)

Musste einfach mal sein  BMW E87 118D Drift Kreisverkehr HD - YouTube


----------



## ich558 (7. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Musste einfach mal sein  BMW E87 118D Drift Kreisverkehr HD - YouTube


 
Ich finds cool  Sieht sicher lustig aus wenn plötzlich ein Diesel 1er Kreise macht


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Musste einfach mal sein  BMW E87 118D Drift Kreisverkehr HD - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2013)

Etwas kurz, da ich die Reifen noch diesen Winter fahren möchte. Vor'm Wechsel auf Sommerreifen werden diese noch blankgefahren


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sieht sicher lustig aus wenn plötzlich ein Diesel 1er Kreise macht


 
Warum?  Ich finde Diesel sportlicher als Benziner.  Viele vergessen immer, dass sie zwar meist weniger PS,  aber viel mehr Drehmoment haben.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

Dafür aber auch mehr Gewicht auf der Vorderachse und in der Regel ne weichere Fahrwerksabstimmung.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Yay Freitag A250 Sport mit AMG Paket *froi*
> Ich werde (hoffentlich) mit Bildern und evtl. einem Video berichten!
> 
> Wenn ihr bestimmte Fragen über den Motor oder sonstiges habt, könnt ihr mich natürlich jederzeit fragen.


ja bitte bilder 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum?  Ich finde Diesel sportlicher als Benziner.  Viele vergessen immer, dass sie zwar meist weniger PS,  aber viel mehr Drehmoment haben.


gleichzeitig aber auch ne deutlich längere Übersetzung und kaum leistung obenraus...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Musste einfach mal sein  BMW E87 118D Drift Kreisverkehr HD - YouTube


 Guter Drift, ist gar nicht so einfach finde ich.
was hast du enn alles an Ausstattung drin? Sieht a bissle spartanisch aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dafür aber auch mehr Gewicht auf der Vorderachse [...]



50:50 



8800 GT schrieb:


> was hast du enn alles an Ausstattung drin? Sieht a bissle spartanisch aus



Sportlenkrad, Klima, normales Radio, Aluminium Akzentschliff, Sportsitze mit verstellbaren Wangen und dann Außen noch Extras.
Sollte für's 1. Auto reichen.

Edit:



8800 GT schrieb:


> gleichzeitig aber auch ne deutlich längere Übersetzung und kaum leistung obenraus...



Finde ich nicht, meiner beschleunigt bis 200 recht flott und die Übersetzung ist genau richtig für den Motor, sodass man immer gut Leistung hat ( 143PS bei 4000 1/min )


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dafür aber auch mehr Gewicht auf der Vorderachse und in der Regel ne weichere Fahrwerksabstimmung.


 Kann man aber auch nicht verallgemeinern,  und hat ja auch nur bedingt mit der Motorwahl zu tun ...



8800 GT schrieb:


> gleichzeitig aber auch ne deutlich längere Übersetzung und kaum leistung obenraus...


Was brauchst du für sportliches Fahren eher,  die Höchstgeschwindigkeit oder die Beschleunigung?  Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du mit einem Diesel halt auch sehr spontan drauftreten kannst, ohne vorherigen Gangwechsel ...


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 50:50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Klar langt das fürs erste Auto..


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was brauchst du für sportliches Fahren eher,  die Höchstgeschwindigkeit oder die Beschleunigung?  Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du mit einem Diesel halt auch sehr spontan drauftreten kannst, ohne vorherigen Gangwechsel ...


 Ich wollte dir sagen, dass dieses hohe Drehmoment, wsa manche Dieselmotoren erzeugen durch die lange übersetzung eingutes Stück geschmälert wird, dh. das viel weniger effektiv am Rad ankommt und für den Vortrieb genutzt werden kann. Und mit "obenraus kommt nix" war gemeint, dass ein Diesel bei höheren Drehzahlen ganz schnell zu macht und kaum noch leistung liefert. Kurzzeitig ist Bums da, und dann kommt plötzlich gar nix mehr. Klar gibts ausnahmen, aber der Großteil verhält sich eben so.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 50:50


 
Ja natürlich. Es gibt auch Ausnahmen... Keine Zweifel! 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kann man aber auch nicht verallgemeinern,  und hat ja auch nur bedingt mit der Motorwahl zu tun ...



Hat schon mit der Motorenwahl zu tun. Diesel sind einfach schwerer. Wenn du vom gleichen PS-Verhältnis ausgehst, hat das Dieselauto i.d.R. den schwereren Motor gegenüber dem Benzinerfahrzeug. 

Zudem sind Dieselautos meist für die Langstrecke (Vertreterkombis) gebaut, also längere Übersetzung, weicheres Fahrwerk, weichere Aufhängung vom Motor, damit sich die Schwingungen vom Diesel nicht so auf die Karosserie übertragen. Zudem mehr Dämmung (also mehr Gewicht), dammit das Dieselnageln nicht ganz so prägnant zu hören ist. Dazu kommt eine aufwendigere Gestaltung vom Abgasstrang, eben damit das Auto nicht nach Diesel klingt (nochmal mehr Gewicht). 

Bestimmt sind Dieselfahrzeuge spritzige Autos, wegen dem Drehmomentbumms und gehen gut auf der Autobahn. Niemand, der ein Auto für einen Einsatz im Motortsport kaufen würde, würde jemals nen Diesel ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir sagen, dass dieses hohe Drehmoment, wsa manche Dieselmotoren erzeugen durch die lange übersetzung eingutes Stück geschmälert wird, dh. das viel weniger effektiv am Rad ankommt und für den Vortrieb genutzt werden kann. Und mit "obenraus kommt nix" war gemeint, dass ein Diesel bei höheren Drehzahlen ganz schnell zu macht und kaum noch leistung liefert. Kurzzeitig ist Bums da, und dann kommt plötzlich gar nix mehr. Klar gibts ausnahmen, aber der Großteil verhält sich eben so.


 
Ja klar macht der Diesel da bei hohen Drehzahlen zu, weil er ja schon früher so viel Leistung hat    Das kann er dafür halt nicht noch weiter steigern.  Trotzdem finde ich dieses Verhalten ganz angenehm,  und man kann mit humaneren Drehzahlen sportlich unterwegs sein


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2013)

Das was du hier als "typisch Diesel" bezeichnest ist in erster Linie "typisch Turbo". Wenn du den auf nem Benzinmotor hast bekommst du auch ganz andere Drehmoment und Leistungsverläufe.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja klar macht der Diesel da bei hohen Drehzahlen zu, weil er ja schon früher so viel Leistung hat    Das kann er dafür halt nicht noch weiter steigern.  Trotzdem finde ich dieses Verhalten ganz angenehm,  und man kann mit humaneren Drehzahlen sportlich unterwegs sein


 Genau das ist das Problem. Wie Olstyle schon sagt, sehen viele Leute Diesel immer als die spritzigen Drehmoment wunder, die schon bei niedriegen Drehzahlen ganz gut nach vorne gehen. Das liegt aber einfach am Turbo. Vergleichst du einen Turbobenziner mit nem Turbodiesel so wird dir auffallen, dass bei modernen Turbobenzinern das Max. Drehmoment häufig noch früher anliegt als bei den Dieseln und 2. dieses Max. Drehmoment über einen deutlich größeren Drehzahlbereich gehalten wird. Mit Turbo fahren sich Benziner mind. genauso spritzig. Der Vorteil vom Diesel bleibt auf jeden fall der Verbrauch, das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Der Vorteil vom Diesel bleibt der Verbrauch, das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


 
Vorallem unter Vollast 
Ich hab im Sommer von Köln zurück zum mir nach Hause nur 12l verbraucht und das bei Dauervollgas. Mit unserem Z4 auf der BAB sieht man die Tanknadel unter Vollast fast fallen und weit über 20l sind dann keine Seltenheit


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vorallem unter Vollast
> Ich hab im Sommer von Köln zurück zum mir nach Hause nur 12l verbraucht und das bei Dauervollgas. Mit unserem Z4 auf der BAB sieht man die Tanknadel unter Vollast fast fallen und weit über 20l sind dann keine Seltenheit


 ja das ist klar. Mir tuts auch manchmal weh wenn ich seh, dass die Aklasse bei hohem Tempo deutlich mehr Sprit braucht als der Diesel BMW. Aber so ists halt


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2013)

Der alte Italiener von meinem Vater saugt einfach den Schwimmer im Tank weg wenn man Durchtritt -> Tanknadel geht komplett auf 0 .


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

Bei Vollgas mach ich auch auf 150 Kilometer nen halben Tank alle. Ca 20 Liter auf 100 Kilometer. Geht doch.


----------



## Zoon (7. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> gleichzeitig aber auch ne deutlich längere Übersetzung



Nunmal logisch dass das schmale Drehzahlband der Diesel durch die Übersetzung kompensiert wird. könnte meiner wie ein Benziner auch bis 7500 drehen und gäbe es keine Fahrwiderstände wären theoretisch 400 km/h im 6. Gang drin


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Weiche Karosserie, ganz klar. Bewegung im Auto überträgt sich auf Scheibe. Die reist.


 
Ein über 20 Jahre alter japanische Kleinwagen ist natürlich nicht unbedingt die stärkste Karosserie dem stimm ich zu.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein über 20 Jahre alter japanische Kleinwagen ist natürlich nicht unbedingt die stärkste Karosserie dem stimm ich zu.



Ist ja auch kein Vorwurf, nur ne Tatsache. Reisende Windschutzscheibe ist halt oft Zeichen für ne weiche Karosserie.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab das auch nicht als Vorwurf oder Provokation gesehen, es ist schlicht und einfach Tatsache. Möchte in keinem von den Autos einen Unfall haben wo ich schneller als 30km/h fahre... sonst bin ich im besten Fall ab da Rollstuhlfahrer. Gerade der NX ist durch sein herausnehmbares Dach nicht sonderlich steif, da bringen auch Verstrebungen nicht viel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum?  Ich finde Diesel sportlicher als Benziner.  Viele vergessen immer, dass sie zwar meist weniger PS,  aber viel mehr Drehmoment haben.


 
Blöd nur das Drehmoment alleine nichts Wert ist. 
Einfaches Beispiel 3 Liter Turbodiesel 580 Nm aber nur 245 PS = nicht sportlich. 2 Liter Saugbenziner kann über 7.000 Upm drehen, zieht aber die Wurst nicht vom Brot. 3 Liter Turbo DI Otto, 450 Nm, 320 PS, ist sportlich. 
Da eben Drehmoment und Drehzahl vorhanden ist. 
Und solange Leistung das Produkt aus Drehzahl und Drehmoment ist, ist Leistung der entsprechende Faktor und eben nicht nur ein Bestandteil daraus.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich nehm mal an der NX100 hat ne verklebte Frontscheibe oder ?


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

Ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus, aber, sind die Dinger nicht immer verklebt?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2013)

Früher war es mal ne Gummilippe ohne Kleber. Aber mit dem Ende des Classic Mini(und Konstruktiv war der eh bis zuletzt 90% 60er Jahre Technik) sollte man in diesem Jahrtausend keine entsprechende Lösung mehr finden.


----------



## watercooled (7. Februar 2013)

Achwas, bei Fiat wird das festgespaxt


----------



## dekay55 (7. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus, aber, sind die Dinger nicht immer verklebt?


 
Nö verklebt hat man früher nur bei Weichen Karossen oder Sportwagen, das hat der Karroserie Steifigkeit gedient, bzw macht es heute auch noch. 
Warum ich frage, ne geklebte Scheibe trägt eben zur Stabilität bei und ist dementsprechend auch stark belastet und reißt dann eben gern bei Autos mit sehr harten Fahrwerk und relativ weicher Karosse.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2013)

Sag ich doch.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal an der NX100 hat ne verklebte Frontscheibe oder ?


 
Das Auto ist nicht von 1960  Natürlich sind die verklebt, mir wäre auch kein Auto nach 1970 bekannt wo das anders wäre. 

PS: Es heißt 100NX... denn NX100 ist eine Kamera


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Achwas, bei Fiat wird das festgespaxt


 
Man mag es nicht glauben, aber auch die sind inzwischen in der Gegenwart angekommen , ich wollte es selber kaum glauben  .


----------



## dekay55 (8. Februar 2013)

Gibt so einige Autos bis in die mitte der 90er jahre die keine verklebte scheibe haben. Schau dir mal den E30 von euch genauer an z.b


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2013)

Und wie wurden die Scheiben dann montiert?


----------



## dekay55 (8. Februar 2013)

Mittels Scheibenkeder, wird quasi mittels dicker Gummidichtung im Rahmen gehalten.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Früher war es mal ne Gummilippe ohne Kleber. Aber mit dem Ende des Classic Mini(und Konstruktiv war der eh bis zuletzt 90% 60er Jahre Technik) sollte man in diesem Jahrtausend keine entsprechende Lösung mehr finden.


 
Und was ist mit dem Lada Niva und anderen alten Geländewagen, die werden ja immer noch gebaut,


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2013)

Schön klug geschissen .
Ich dachte in dem Moment halt an PKWs und nicht an mehr oder weniger Straßentaugliches Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## the.hai (8. Februar 2013)

Vorige woche nen range rover 5.0 supercharged bewegt. Schon beeindruckend, wie der kühlschrank mit 510ps losschiebt. Allerdings fragt man beim verbrauch nur noch um almosen  dagegen war der jaguar xk im sommer richtig eco mit nur 20l/100km. Ach dafür mag ich diese insel vor frankreich


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Februar 2013)

Würden die Felgen meinem grünen Bomber stehen ???

Bei der Felge werde ich schwanger,nur der Preis von fast 500€ macht mich fertig !?!?

ps. in Kombination mit Schmutzfängern,natürlich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2013)

Nee passt überhaupt nicht mMn...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2013)

Zu groß und zu fette Speichen(für meinen Geschmack).


----------



## Beam39 (8. Februar 2013)

Um Gottes Willen, bloß nich!


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2013)

Ich finds absolut geil!


----------



## watercooled (8. Februar 2013)

Sehen schon Sahne aus, passen aber nicht zum Rallystil von deinem RS.


----------



## ich558 (8. Februar 2013)

Lassen das Auto mMn ziemlich billig wirken. Die jetzigen passen perfekt


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich liebe ADV1 Felgen,die kommt denen schon sehr nah 

Mit der richtigen Tiefe kommen die so bullig rüber...sabber !!!


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub, mit den Dingern hättest du viel Spaß beim Parken.


----------



## JC88 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich find die Dinger auch mega!

Aber 500€ fürn Satz Felgen ist doch fast geschenkt!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2013)

Er meint doch sicher 500€ pro felge oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Februar 2013)

Ruinier dir nicht deinen 500.. lass die Finger davon.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Februar 2013)

500€pro Felge !!!


----------



## JC88 (8. Februar 2013)

Wollt schon sagen 

Was haben die denn für Dimensionen?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Februar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wollt schon sagen
> 
> Was haben die denn für Dimensionen?


 
 KV1 in 9Jx20“ ET 42


----------



## JC88 (8. Februar 2013)

Hmm...Sehen schon wirklich genial aus, passen gut zum Auto.
Allerdings wär mir 20" zu groß. Da leidet die Performance, die Dinger wiegen sicherlich ordentlich


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Februar 2013)

12,5 kg in 9x20


----------



## JC88 (8. Februar 2013)

Och, das geht ja noch. Hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Februar 2013)

Jemand gerade zufällig ineressiert an nem MX5 NB FL?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> 12,5 kg in 9x20


 
Oder Ultras mit nur 10,7KG Oz Racing - OZ Racing - I TECH - ULTRALEGGERA HLT 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Jemand gerade zufällig ineressiert an nem MX5 NB FL?


 
Soll das Ding schon wieder weg ?


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Soll das Ding schon wieder weg ?


 Das "Ding" muss meinem neuen weichen, steht im Moment wohlbehütet in der Garage.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Oder Ultras mit nur 10,7KG Oz Racing - OZ Racing - I TECH - ULTRALEGGERA HLT


 
Fahren zu viele RS-Besitzer...


----------



## roadgecko (8. Februar 2013)

Bei den "wenigen" RS die man ab und zu sieht ist das doch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Februar 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei den "wenigen" RS die man ab und zu sieht ist das doch nicht so schlimm.


 
Naja,wenn man sich auf dem alljährlichen Treffen so umschaut,wirds schnell langweilig


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2013)

einmal im Jahr?!?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> einmal im Jahr?!?


 
Einmal im Jahr das "große" Treffen


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Jemand gerade zufällig ineressiert an nem MX5 NB FL?


 Scheint ungeheuren Spaß zu machen, wenn man den zweiten MX5 innerhalb von ganz kurzer Zeit abgibt...


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Scheint ungeheuren Spaß zu machen, wenn man den zweiten MX5 innerhalb von ganz kurzer Zeit abgibt...


 Jup macht sehr viel Spaß, wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich beide Autos behalten.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2013)

Warum verkauft man ein Auto was angeblich soviel Spaß bringt?


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Februar 2013)

Weil es andere Autos in meinem Preisbereich gibt, welche mich ebenfalls sehr reizen, ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Kann mich halt nicht für eine Sache entscheiden, daher kommt jetzt was anderes. Wies in 3 Monaten aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Werde mir aber mit Sicherheit mal wieder einen MX5 kaufen. Hab jetzt nur lust auf was entspannteres mit 6 Zylindern.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2013)

Muss man nicht nachvollziehen können... macht auf jedenfall nicht den Eindruck als wärst mit mit der Karre sonderlich zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht langts Geld auch nicht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nur lust auf was entspannteres mit 6 Zylindern.


 
was denn ?


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Muss man nicht nachvollziehen können... macht auf jedenfall nicht den Eindruck als wärst mit mit der Karre sonderlich zufrieden gewesen.


Muss ja nicht den einduck machen, aber ich war/bin zufrieden damit.



watercooled schrieb:


> Vielleicht langts Geld auch nicht?


 Für 2 Autos langts nicht, ich bin Schüler und habe keinen wirklichen Job.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> was denn ?


 Auf die Gefahr hin, das ich wieder in der Luft zerissen werde: Einen schwarzen SLK 320 SE
kann ihn am Mittwoch abholen, bekommt noch frischen TÜV.


----------



## ich558 (9. Februar 2013)

Welches Baujahr? Wie viel €? Nerven dich da deine Freunde nicht wenn du beim Weggehen nur 1 Platz frei hast?  Ich kann mir das Gemaule immer anhören wenn sich zwei im A1 hinten reinquetschen müssen


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, das ich wieder in der Luft zerissen werde: Einen schwarzen SLK 320 SE
> kann ihn am Mittwoch abholen, bekommt noch frischen TÜV.



Wieso zerrissen? Jeder wird dies als weiten Aufstieg gegenüber einem Mx5 sehen. Der SLK ist ein schönes Auto, wobei mir ausschließlich die R170 Reihe gefällt. Ein Bekannter fuhr davon die SLK 320... toller Klang und hat definitiv Spaß gemacht. 



ich558 schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr? Wie viel €? Nerven dich da deine Freunde nicht wenn du beim Weggehen nur 1 Platz frei hast?  Ich kann mir das Gemaule immer anhören wenn sich zwei im A1 hinten reinquetschen müssen



Mich hat das nie gestört... sollen se sich doch selber ein Auto kaufen. Ich war es recht schnell leid ständig Taxi spielen zu müssen und um Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen habe ich meine Autos auf zwei Sitzer umgeschrieben und darf leider ( *hust* ) niemanden auf der Rückbank mitnehmen.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr? Wie viel €? Nerven dich da deine Freunde nicht wenn du beim Weggehen nur 1 Platz frei hast?  Ich kann mir das Gemaule immer anhören wenn sich zwei im A1 hinten reinquetschen müssen


bj 04.2002, etwa 9000 muss ich bezahlen. Ist aber ein jahr Garantie dabei. Ist wohl ein gutes Schnäppchen gewesen, sogar ein Sondermodell mit fast Vollausstattung. Die jenigen die mich anmeckern werden bei mir sicher nie mitfahren dürfen. Ist ganz praktisch mit nem 2-Sitzer, da wird man nicht als Taxi missbraucht 
Wenn ich weg gehe fahre ich meist eh kein Auto^^



Riverna schrieb:


> Wieso zerrissen? Jeder wird dies als weiten Aufstieg gegenüber einem Mx5 sehen. Der SLK ist ein schönes Auto, wobei mir ausschließlich die R170 Reihe gefällt. Ein Bekannter fuhr davon die SLK 320... toller Klang und hat definitiv Spaß gemacht.


Danke. Finde ihn auch schön, wobei mir der MX5 mindestens genau so gut gefällt. Wollte mir eigendlich nie nen SLK kaufen, da ich das Handling nicht so gut finde wie vom MX und der 200k mir wohl zu lahm gewesen wäre. Der 320er war ein absoluter Spontankauf, war vor allem vom Klang und dem Zusammenspiel von Motor und Automatik total angetan.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

Ich träume ja immernoch von nem Getriebe was man einfach auf Knopfdruck automatisiert laufen lassen kann, sich im Handmodus aber genau so bedienen lässt wie ein klassisches Schaltgetriebe inkl. Kupplung.


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2013)

Setz dir einfach Data auf den Beifahrersitz


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2013)

Mein Beifahrersitz ist in der Regel eh belegt.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Setz dir einfach Data auf den Beifahrersitz



Wenn ich ein Fahrschulauto fahren würde.

Im Stop&Go nervt das Kuppeln halt doch, ansonsten hab ich gern die Kontrolle(und auf der Autobahn muss eh von 70 bis >200 der 5. Gang her halten).


----------



## ich558 (9. Februar 2013)

Der SLK gefällt mir zwar erst ab der 2ten Baureihe aber als 320er macht der natürlich schon Spaß  Aber mit über 10l muss man bei dem schon rechnen oder?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2013)

Ich finde den 2 SLK mal so richtig hässslich.


----------



## ich558 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich bin einfach kein Fan von der Form ältere Autos  Der neue sieht super aus. War gestern mit einer Tante ihren GLK abholen und da stand im Verkaufsraum der neue SLK 55 AMG- ein sehr heißes Stück


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein Beifahrersitz ist in der Regel eh belegt.


 Ist das dein ernst? Wo hast du den her?


ich558 schrieb:


> Der SLK gefällt mir zwar erst ab der 2ten Baureihe aber als 320er macht der natürlich schon Spaß  Aber mit über 10l muss man bei dem schon rechnen oder?


 Mh, finde alle Reihen ganz schön, die 170er und 172er gefallen mir am besten. Ja, für mich kam nur der 6 Zylinder in Frage. Toller klang, richtig schön zum Cruisen geeignet. Meine Tante hat einen als 200k, der wäre mir wie gesagt vermutlich zu lahm gewesen. Keine Frage, für seine 160ps geht der richtig ordentlich, aber dafür das (in meinen Augen) gute handling des MX aufgeben? nein danke.

Achso, verbrauch wird wohl bei um die 12 liegen. Kommt wohl sehr drauf an, was ich damit fahre, sprich viel Stadt oder eher Landstraße. Ist mir aber egal, fahre mit dem nur etwa 6000 im Jahr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das Gemaule immer anhören wenn sich zwei im A1 hinten reinquetschen müssen


 
Ich bin gestern noch einen gefahren, der ist hinten wirklich gut eng, vorallem die fehlende Kopffreiheit.

edit:

Alter Schwede 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rCT5FfwBl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist der Gerät


----------



## watercooled (10. Februar 2013)

Wo gibts das zu kaufen?  

Wobei das auch billiger geht. Loch in Krümmer Bohren, Mutter aufschweißen und M10 Schraube reindrehen. Natürlich so das man es nur schwer erkennt.
Beim Tüv schraube rein, danach Schraube raus


----------



## dekay55 (10. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo gibts das zu kaufen?
> 
> Wobei das auch billiger geht. Loch in Krümmer Bohren, Mutter aufschweißen und M10 Schraube reindrehen. Natürlich so das man es nur schwer erkennt.
> Beim Tüv schraube rein, danach Schraube raus


 
Klingt dafür aber auch richtig scheise *g* witzigerweise haben die E30 6 Zylinder Motoren bereits in jedem Krümmer ne schraube drinne die man rausmachen kann, aber es klingt halt scheise, dann lieber nen Original Klappenauspuff von BMW


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ist das dein ernst? Wo hast du den her?


 
Selbstverständlich mein ich das ernst, hab den mal von meinem Dad als kleinen Jungen geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## kazzig (11. Februar 2013)

Der SLK 55 AMG geht gut, der C63 AMG Coupé mit dem "alten" 6.3 Liter Sauger besser und hört sich brachialer an.
Vor allem diese Fehlzündungen (AMG nennt das Controlled Misfire) klingen beim großen Sauger deutlich mehr nach "Ich will ÄRGER!".


----------



## 8800 GT (11. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich mein ich das ernst, hab den mal von meinem Dad als kleinen Jungen geschenkt bekommen.


 Na dann, ich finds cool.


----------



## Riverna (11. Februar 2013)

Das Driften war gestern echt lustig, bin auch mit gefahren. Jedoch finde ich Rundstrecken nach wie vor wesentlich interessanter, wobei ich zugeben muss das ich mir driften nicht so schwer vorgestellt habe. MPS Engineering und Charged Imports waren auch mit ihren Autos da. MPS war mit einem gemachten Skyline R33 GTR und einem 200SX RS13 samt 2JZ-GE Motorumbau am Start. Charged Imports war mit einem 200SX S14a mit RB26DET Umbau da, welchen sie auch gleich gegen die Wand gefahren haben. Anhand meines Gesichtsausdrucks merkt man das ich mich nicht so recht über die Probefahrt freue. Ein bisschen Muffensausen war definitiv vorhanden... 

Edit: Es hat nicht zufällig jemand Interesse an meinem roten 100NX oder?


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2013)

Bist du das auf dem Bild ? Irgendwie ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber dein Gsicht kommt ma bkannt vor  

Aber ey eins muss ich jetz mal leider sagen, der E30 sieht irgendwie scheise aus  So ohne Stossstangen, ohne Shadowline, und diese sau Tiefen schweller, da stimmen die Proportionen nicht mehr. Aber wenn ich das richtig erkenn musste dafür eh nur nen VFL herhalten 

Witzig ist aber das die meisten leute sich Driften so sau easy vorstellen, bis sie dann wirklich mal gezielt gscheit driften müssen. Allein schon die Fahrt mit nem Hecktriebler und 100% gesperrten Diff ist schon was nettes, aber schweres, und dann auch noch driften, da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen. Wer hier halt verwöhnt ist von nem Diff ohne Sperre, ESP, ASR und co den hauts ruck zuck in die nächste Wand / Baum usw. Da können die noch so von sich behaupten die können fahren und wären schon 25 jahre Unfallfrei gefahren bla blub...


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2013)

Ja das bin ich auf dem Bild, keine Ahnung ob ich dir bekannt vorkomme. Kann ich mir aber nur schwer vorstellen  
Den E30 finde ich hingegen eigentlich recht schick, sieht halt aus wie ein kleiner Rennwagen. Aber die meisten Driftautos sehen nicht (mehr) sonderlich schön aus, die sind froh wenn die Karren noch einigermassen gerade sind. Echt erschreckend welche Spaltmaßen so ein Fahrzeug durch das Driften bekommt. Da war ein goldener Ford Mustang, da konnte man durch die Spaltmaße den Schaltknauf und die Fly-off. Dachte erst der Wagen hätte vielleicht mal Feindkontakt gehabt, aber stellte sich heraus das dies nicht so war.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Februar 2013)

Naja Ford Mustang, die Spaltmaße können auch ab Werk so sein  Was ich schon an Ami importen gesehen hab, was die an Spaltmaße haben das ist echt schrecklich, von weiten Hui von nahen Pfui, besonders so Muscle Cars aus den 70er jahren sind teilweise unterirdisch von der verarbeitunsquali, hab da mal nen Dodge Charger gesehen der grad mal 27000milen runter hatte, also horror pur... 

Was mich an dem E30 stört sind diese Proportionen, diese Radläufe, Schweller und Front passt nicht zu den Proportionen, vorallem die Fehlenden Stosstangen, ohne sieht nen E30 in meinen augen einfach scheise aus, einer der gründe warum mir auch die VFL nicht so gefallen mir ihrer kleinen Chrom Stossstange, wobei Ami E30 sind auch wieder ultra Hässlich wegen den extrem großen Stossstangen. Wenn ich mir die Bilder aber jetz nochmal genauer anschau, es sind hauptsächlich die Radläufe die mir nicht gefallen, klar irgendwie muss man die Räder unter bekommen, aber in der Regel zumindest im Motorsport nimmt man die M3 verbreiterung und haut da noch nen kleinen Radlauf dran. Wie bei dem V8 TwinTurbo E30 
Oder man baut sich Golf 1 Radläufe dran ( was ich aber auch nemmer so hübsch find ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist halt auch alles wieder persönlicher Geschmack, und das auch gut so das die verschieden sind


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2013)

Der Wagen ist ein ehemaliges Bergstrecken Fahrzeug, da müssen unglaublich breite Schlappen drauf gewesen sein. Darum wahrscheinlich die heftigen Verbreiterungen. Wie gesagt optisch muss er nicht viel her machen, hauptsache der Wagen ist gut zum driften. Wobei ein E30 mit dem relativ kurzen Radstand auch nicht so perfekt geeignet ist. Ich persönlich hätte da eher einen Skyline oder eine Silvia genommen. Aber der letzte Skyline ist dank Motorschaden ausgemustert worden und nun baut sich einer vom Drift Team den Privat fürn Sommer auf.


----------



## moe (12. Februar 2013)

Haben diese Kreuze (ist das Klebeband?) auf den Scheinwerfern eigentlich nen Sinn oder ist das nur ein optischer Faktor?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Haben diese Kreuze (ist das Klebeband?) auf den Scheinwerfern eigentlich nen Sinn oder ist das nur ein optischer Faktor?


 
Ja, sie sollen verhindern, dass bei kleineren Crashs Splitter auf die Strecke regnen


----------



## moe (12. Februar 2013)

Und wenn jetz Splitter zwischen den Klebestreifen rausbrechen?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2013)

Kann natürlich trotzdem passieren,  aber prinzipiell wird nicht direkt die ganze Scheiber zerfallen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2013)

Was für ein Sinn das Abkleben der Scheinwerfer hat weiß ich nicht, kann gut sein das Stryke7 da Recht hat. 

Wie einige wissen werkelt in dem E30 ein S38B38 3.8L R6 aus dem M5 E34, der Motor leistet aktuell irgendwas um die 360PS. Seit ein paar Tagen hat er auch einen kleinen Bruder... was genau für ein Motor verbaut ist weiß ich nicht. Hinten steht 318i drauf, aber der Motor ist ein Turbo aufgeladener 6 Zylinder mit round about 300PS. Irgendwie bin ich aber kein Fan von den Autos, mehr als brachial nach vorne Schieben können sie irgendwie auch nicht, noch dazu sehen sie aus als wären es die ersten Autos nach dem Kutschenbetrieb. Mein Fall ist es nicht... aber das selbe denken sich bestimmt auch fast alle Leute wegen meinen Karren. Da habe ich übrigends auch wieder ein paar neue Sachen bestellt


----------



## >ExX< (12. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit, eben hat mein angefangen ziemlich stark zu vibrieren, fängt so ab 65 km/h ziemlich stark an, vibrieren in der lenkung, allerdings wackelt das ganze auto mit.

Also das auto an sich wackelt stärker  als das vibrieren in der lenkung.

Kann das so stark von den gewichten in der felge sein?


----------



## moe (12. Februar 2013)

Kann sein, kann aber auch sein, dass die Radschrauben nicht richtig angezogen sind und sich gelöst haben.
Schau mal ob am Rad Gewichte fehlen könnten. Sollte man bei dem Wetter ganz gut anahnd der Salzablagerungen erkennen.


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2013)

Joa hatten wir auch mal. Da sind die Räder nicht gescheit ausgewuchtet. Wenns in der Lenkung auch vibriert logischerise die Vorderräder  Ein lager kanns nicht sein, das würdest hören.
Und ein Standplatten wohl kaum da du deinen Karren jeden tag bewegst und man das schon unterhalb von 65km/h spüren würde.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Februar 2013)

Also, gerade mal gewichte kontrolliert, eig nichts auffälliges.
Dann radschrauben kontrolliert - ganz normal.

Wollte dann grad zur werkstatt und es war weg
Hatte mich nicht getraut mehr als 70 zu fahren weils wirklich starkes vibrieren war, fast schon am hoppeln die karre. 

Und auf einmal ist es weg, komisch......


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht ein Eisbrocken in der Felge festgefroren?


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht Eis in der Felge? Hatte ich letztes Jahr und ähnliches Hoppeln war bei mir dann auch.

Edit: Oh zu langsam


----------



## >ExX< (12. Februar 2013)

Ne, Eis war nur am Kotflügel, in der Felge war nichts.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wer hier halt verwöhnt ist von *nem Diff ohne Sperre*, ESP, ASR und co den hauts ruck zuck in die nächste Wand / Baum usw. Da können die noch so von sich behaupten die können fahren und wären schon 25 jahre Unfallfrei gefahren bla blub...


 
Ohne Sperrdiff driften ist wesentlich schwerer, da im Drift relativ schwer zu kontrollieren


----------



## 8800 GT (12. Februar 2013)

Soo, der MX5 wurde heute verkauft, wird am Samstag abgeholt. Am Donnerstag kann ich endlich den neuen holen, warte schon über ne Woche drauf -.-


----------



## kazzig (12. Februar 2013)

Heute den neuen E63 AMG gefahren. Ein Wort: Macht! Bei mir stand nach ca. 1 1/2 Minuten alles, was an meinem Körper stehen kann ...
Der M157 ist so ein feines Kätzchen unter der Haube


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Heute den neuen E63 AMG gefahren. Ein Wort: Macht! Bei mir stand nach ca. 1 1/2 Minuten alles, was an meinem Körper stehen kann ...
> Der M157 ist so ein feines Kätzchen unter der Haube


 
Ach dir standen also die Haare zu Berge? 

Als was bist ihn denn gefahren? Kombi, Coupe, Limousine?


----------



## dekay55 (13. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was für ein Sinn das Abkleben der Scheinwerfer hat weiß ich nicht, kann gut sein das Stryke7 da Recht hat.
> 
> Wie einige wissen werkelt in dem E30 ein S38B38 3.8L R6 aus dem M5 E34, der Motor leistet aktuell irgendwas um die 360PS. Seit ein paar Tagen hat er auch einen kleinen Bruder... was genau für ein Motor verbaut ist weiß ich nicht. Hinten steht 318i drauf, aber der Motor ist ein Turbo aufgeladener 6 Zylinder mit round about 300PS. Irgendwie bin ich aber kein Fan von den Autos, mehr als brachial nach vorne Schieben können sie irgendwie auch nicht, noch dazu sehen sie aus als wären es die ersten Autos nach dem Kutschenbetrieb. Mein Fall ist es nicht... aber das selbe denken sich bestimmt auch fast alle Leute wegen meinen Karren. Da habe ich übrigends auch wieder ein paar neue Sachen bestellt


 
Dem Blickwinkel zu urteilen, ist es nen M20B25, 2.5L R6 12V, erkennt man an der Ansaugspinne das es nen B25 sein muss. Mich würd mal interessieren was alles gemacht ist, wieviel Bar der drückt. Allerdings wenn u behauptest die dinger können nur gradeaus schieben, dann sind eure umbauten allesamt mies gemacht, denn der E30 ist nen Kurvenräuber, das ding geht verdammt gut ums Eck, also grade Kurvenheizen macht mit dem E30 besonders viel viel spass. Keine ahnung was ihr gemacht habt aber nur grade aus, da muss was gewaltig schief laufen, selbst mit nem V8 wo er bisl Kopflastiger wird kannst noch schön um die Kurve fahren, und von dem Typ den ich kenn der den V10 ausm aktuellen M5 reingebaut hat hab ich bisher auch noch nie was gehört das der so dermassend Kopflastig und unfahrbahr wäre. Gut bei 500Ps aus dem V10 musst schon bisl mehr machen als nur nen Motorumbau damit die Leistung auf die Strasse kommt. Was dein Geschmack angeht, also die ersten Autos nachm Kutschbetrieb ??? Was ist dann nen BMW 2002 z.b  Die aussage versteh ich genauso wenig wie jene von wegen der würd nur gradeaus fahren. 

Mit dem abkleben hat Stryke vollkommen recht, bei manchen Veranstaltungen ist es sogar Pflicht ! Gilt übrigends oftmals auch für die Spiegel.

@*=MR-C=KinG[GER]* Ohne Diffspere driften.... klar ist das schwerer, weils kaum möglich ist durch das Diff und wenn wirst du niemals nen schönen langen drift machen können, macht einfach kein spass. Im grunde ist aber das wahre driften mit Sperrdiff ne andere Hausnummer und weitaus schwerer zu beherschen. Wenn du mal exakt das gleiche Auto mit nem normalen Diff und dann mit nem 100% (Lamellen)Sperrdiff gefahren bist dann weist du was ich meine  

Mit nem offenem Diff driften ist fast so als würdest probieren mit ASR zu driften


----------



## kazzig (13. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach dir standen also die Haare zu Berge?
> 
> Als was bist ihn denn gefahren? Kombi, Coupe, Limousine?


 
Aktuell fahren wir den Limo als Versuchsfahrzeug (intern). Das Coupé bekommen wir in zwei Wochen als Versuchsfahrzeug. Scheiß Wetter


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Dem Blickwinkel zu urteilen, ist es nen M20B25, 2.5L R6 12V, erkennt man an der Ansaugspinne das es nen B25 sein muss. Mich würd mal interessieren was alles gemacht ist, wieviel Bar der drückt. Allerdings wenn u behauptest die dinger können nur gradeaus schieben, dann sind eure umbauten allesamt mies gemacht, denn der E30 ist nen Kurvenräuber, das ding geht verdammt gut ums Eck, also grade Kurvenheizen macht mit dem E30 besonders viel viel spass. Keine ahnung was ihr gemacht habt aber nur grade aus, da muss was gewaltig schief laufen, selbst mit nem V8 wo er bisl Kopflastiger wird kannst noch schön um die Kurve fahren, und von dem Typ den ich kenn der den V10 ausm aktuellen M5 reingebaut hat hab ich bisher auch noch nie was gehört das der so dermassend Kopflastig und unfahrbahr wäre. Gut bei 500Ps aus dem V10 musst schon bisl mehr machen als nur nen Motorumbau damit die Leistung auf die Strasse kommt. Was dein Geschmack angeht, also die ersten Autos nachm Kutschbetrieb ??? Was ist dann nen BMW 2002 z.b  Die aussage versteh ich genauso wenig wie jene von wegen der würd nur gradeaus fahren.


 
Das hast du falsch verstanden, der E30 mit dem M5 Motor bekommt seine Leistung überhaupt nicht auf die Straße. Durch das Drift Setup und der 100% Sperre kannst du damit natürlich nicht mehr gescheit um die Kurve fahren. Bei der kleinsten Beschleunigung kommt das Teil Quer das war damit gemeint. Und da ich mit Driften nach wie vor bei weitem nicht soviel anfangen kann verstehe ich das halt unter "gerade aus" fahren.


----------



## kazzig (13. Februar 2013)

.....................


----------



## Zoon (13. Februar 2013)

... da gibts nur eine Wahl, die unterste Checkbox


----------



## kazzig (13. Februar 2013)

Haha, sowas von :X


----------



## ich558 (13. Februar 2013)

Hab mich schon immer gefragt für was steht CGI?


----------



## kazzig (13. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon immer gefragt für was steht CGI?


 
Unter CGI verstehen wir bei AMG / Mercedes den Benzin-Direkteinspritzer (Charged Gasoline Injection). Der Motor hat das größte Benzin-Einsparpotenzial bei Teillast (2000 U/min, bei etwa 3,5-7 bar effektiver Mitteldruck).

Vergleichen kannst du ihn mit den FSI-Motoren von Audi / VW.


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2013)

Charged Gasoline Injection


----------



## dekay55 (13. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden, der E30 mit dem M5 Motor bekommt seine Leistung überhaupt nicht auf die Straße. Durch das Drift Setup und der 100% Sperre kannst du damit natürlich nicht mehr gescheit um die Kurve fahren. Bei der kleinsten Beschleunigung kommt das Teil Quer das war damit gemeint. Und da ich mit Driften nach wie vor bei weitem nicht soviel anfangen kann verstehe ich das halt unter "gerade aus" fahren.


 Da lob ich mir das LamellenDiff von BMW, da hast das problem nicht wirklich, allerdings auch für ernsthafte driftevents nicht so zu gebrauchen, aber fürn alltag wirklich perfekt.


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte gerade ins Essen brechen...
Da ich nach meinem Leistungsprüfstandlauf den Motor ein wenig verändern will mit neuen Nockenwellen, VVL Controller usw muss ich auf ein freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät umsteigen. Da es aber für den SR20VE kein freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät gibt muss ich eins für den SR20DE nehmen. Also darf ich mir jetzt einen komplett neuen Kabelbaum machen, einen anderen Zündverteiler und anderen Luftmengenmesser bauen. Selbstverständlich müssen auch die Einspritzventile und sämtlicher anderer scheiß umgelötet werden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und das alles mit Schaltplänen die auf japanischen sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @*=MR-C=KinG[GER]* Ohne Diffspere driften.... klar ist das schwerer, weils kaum möglich ist durch das Diff und wenn wirst du niemals nen schönen langen drift machen können, macht einfach kein spass.


 
Lang ist relativ, kommt auch immer auf die Driftstrecke an. Im Nassen geht es ohne Sperre auch ganz gut, bloß im Trockenen hat man natürlich große Votreile mit einem Sperrdiff.
solange es nass bis trocken ist geht es auch gut ohne Sperrdiff und im Kreisverkehr z.B. geht es auch beliebig lange.
Ich fahre ja auch ohne Sperre und für einen Kreisverkehr bzw. übersichtliche Kurve langt es allemal BMW E87 118D Drift Kreisverkehr ( How to Drift ) HD - YouTube
Man muss den Drift bloß mit der Handbremse einleiten. Ein Nachteil ist allerdings, dass mein linkes Hinterrad schon weniger Profil hat als das Rechte 
Spaß macht es allerdings. Mal schauen ob es am 09. März regnet, dann bin ich mit unserem Z4 auf einem Track und möchte mal versuchen lange Kurven quer zu fahren, ohne Risiko irgendwo gegen zu knallen oder mich mitten auf der Straße zu drehen. Dank des niedrigen Schwerpunktes geht der sehr einfach und kontrolliert quer.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2013)

Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Alter ...irgendwie werde ich nicht älter.  Jetzt habe ich mir doch glatt einen Edelstahlendtopf von Eisenmann für mein Dieselmonster gegönnt. Bei einem Angebot von 1.000€ konnte ich aber nicht widerstehen und freue mich wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2013)

Hast du immernoch den 5er E...61? Was war das?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich müssen auch die Einspritzventile und sämtlicher anderer scheiß umgelötet werden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und das alles mit Schaltplänen die auf japanischen sind.


 Sie froh das der Wagen welche hat und keiner dran war ohne einen Plan zu machen.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hast du immernoch den 5er E...61? Was war das?


 
Immer noch? Den habe ich doch erst 6 Monate. ^^

Aber ein wenig Spaß muss ja sein. Zum dezenten Sound gesellt sich dann in Kürze noch eine Kennfeldoptimierung. Danach liegen dann ~357 PS und ~750NM Spaß an.


----------



## XE85 (13. Februar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Danach liegen dann ~357 PS und ~750NM Spaß an.




 ... nicht schlecht Herr specht. Welcher Tuner bietet das an?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich könnte gerade ins Essen brechen...
> Da ich nach meinem Leistungsprüfstandlauf den Motor ein wenig verändern will mit neuen Nockenwellen, VVL Controller usw muss ich auf ein freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät umsteigen.


Da muss wohl mal Jemand mal sowas starten. Man kann ja von dem Kleinen halten was man will, aber was es da alles an "neuer" Technik für gibt ist echt erstaunlich.

@Klutten:
Irgendjemand muss ja die Zielgruppe für das Ding sein. 5er Turing ist jetzt nicht das was ich bei nem "Jungspund" erwarten würde.


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sie froh das der Wagen welche hat und keiner dran war ohne einen Plan zu machen.


 
Ansich bin ich auch froh das es wenigstens einen Plan in japanisch gibt, jedoch sehen die "Schaltpläne" bei denen ein wenig anders aus als bei uns. Normalerweise werden die Leitungen mit eingezeichnet, auf den Plänen die ich habe hingegen steht nur die Bezeichnung und die Kabelfarbe (welche im übrigen mindestens 3 mal vorhanden sind). Aber ich hab den Umbau und die Verkablung vom SR20DE auf den SR20VE Kram hinbekommen, also sollte ich eigentlich auch wieder zurück bauen können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Alter ...irgendwie werde ich nicht älter.  Jetzt habe ich mir doch glatt einen Edelstahlendtopf von Eisenmann für mein Dieselmonster gegönnt. Bei einem Angebot von 1.000€ konnte ich aber nicht widerstehen und freue mich wie ein kleines Kind.


 
Eisenmann ist klasse 

Wo lässt du die Optimierung machen ? 
Auch mit anschließender Messung auf einem Prüfstand ?



Klutten schrieb:


> Danach liegen dann ~357 PS und  ~750NM Spaß an.



Bestimmt bei Nässe lustig zu fahren


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da muss wohl mal Jemand mal sowas starten. Man kann ja von dem Kleinen halten was man will, aber was es da alles an "neuer" Technik für gibt ist echt erstaunlich.


 
Für einen normalen 100NX GTi gibt es sowas natürlich auch.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt endlich ne Werkstatt gefunden, die meine Probleme (die ich seit Dezember habe...) diagnostizieren konnte... Nachdem es heute mal wieder richtig anfing direkt rumgefahren. Komischerweise standen da viiieeele Fehler drin - auch alte... Werden die nicht normal gelöscht, wenn das Diagnosegerät dran ist? Oder ist das inner Vertragswerkstatt nicht üblich ? Das ist jetzt übrigens nen "kleiner Schrauber" gewesen ders gefunden hat...


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt übrigens nen "kleiner Schrauber" gewesen ders gefunden hat...


 
Man kenn das, die sind dann häufig die Besten     Genau wie du hier im Forum viel mehr Fachwissen finden wirst wie in allen Saturn-Filialen Deutschlands zusammengenommen.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgendjemand muss ja die Zielgruppe für das Ding sein. 5er Turing ist jetzt nicht das was ich bei nem "Jungspund" erwarten würde.



Jaaa, sprich mir ruhig zu, dann halte ich mir wenigstens nicht so lange vor, wie unsinnig die ganze Aktion ist. 



XE85 schrieb:


> ... nicht schlecht Herr specht. Welcher Tuner bietet das an?





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eisenmann ist klasse
> 
> Wo lässt du die Optimierung machen ?
> Auch mit anschließender Messung auf einem Prüfstand ?


 
Im Frühjahr werde ich den Weg Richtung Stuttgart einschlagen und die Optimierung bei Speed-Concept machen lassen, inkl. Prüfstand vorher / nachher. Der Fülli hat sich auf die 3l-Diesel spezialisiert und bietet ein rundes Gesamtpaket für einen fairen Preis an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mir auch noch unsicher, ob ich meinen kennfeldoptimieren lasse 
Wären dann ca. 180PS und ca.400Nm und kostet ca. 1k mit 2 Prüfstandsläufen und Probefahrt durch den Optimierer.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2013)

Preislich liege ich bei ~500-600€ und eine Vmax-Aufhebung gibt es auch. Dann sollen echte 287 km/h möglich sein. 

Brauchen tu ich das ja nicht, fahre ja eher wie Tante Daisy´s Chaffeur ...aber Spaß macht es.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Preislich liege ich bei ~500-600€ und eine Vmax-Aufhebung gibt es auch.


 
Das ist ja nicht teuer, optimieren die nur die R6 Diesel oder auch die kleineren ?


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2013)

So eine Vmax Aufhebung wäre schon was feines... nervt irgendwie wenn die Karre bei 180km/h dicht macht. Vorallem ist das auch ziemlich gefährlich, bis 160km/h nimmt er dann kein Gas mehr an und wenn mir einer dicht auffährt ist das teilweise schon knapp da kein Bremslicht leuchtet wenn ich in die Sperre fahre. Der Q7 wäre mir letztens um ein Haar ins Heck gefahren weil er vorher so dicht auffuhr.


----------



## totovo (13. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte immer es sind nur die Autos begrenzt, die 250 Km/h und fahren können??

Aber 180 hab ich noch nicht gehört


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht teuer, optimieren die nur die R6 Diesel oder auch die kleineren ?


 
Ich meine, dass sie auch andere Modelle bedienen - auch markenübergreifend. BMW ist eben die Kernkompetenz. Ruf einfach mal an und informiere dich, denn die Webseite ist gerade neu im Aufbau und daher noch recht unvollständig. Du findest Fülli sicher auch in jedem BMW-Forum.

Die Vmax-Aufhebung ist eher pro forma, da der Diesel bei günstigen Bedingungen einfach zu ruppig in den Begrenzer läuft. Das gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer es sind nur die Autos begrenzt, die 250 Km/h und fahren können??
> 
> Aber 180 hab ich noch nicht gehört


 
In Japan ist das anders, da fahren sämtliche Autos nur 180km/h.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2013)

Die 180 sind afaik auch vom Staat vorgegeben und kein Gentlementsagreement wie die 250 in Deutschland. Zusätzlich hatten sich die Japaner mal freiwillig ein PS Limit auferlegt.


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2013)

Das PS Limit nehmen die Japaner jedoch nicht so genau, klar auf dem Papier hat der Wagen nur 280PS. Aber ein R33 GTR ist in Wirklichkeit weit weg davon. Die bewegen sich im Bereich 330PS - 345PS je nach Streuung. Supra das gleiche Spiel...


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2013)

Eben ungefähr so wie die Deutschen in letzter Zeit mit den 250km/h umgehen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du sicher, dass du das veröffentlichen darfst?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du das veröffentlichen darfst?


 
Jepp,  Aua ... 

Egal, er hat ja großzügig weggeschnitten um nicht identifiziert werden zu können


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Februar 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du das veröffentlichen darfst?


 
Warum nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


 
Weil es explizit aus einem nur für Mitarbeiter zugänglichen Bereich kommt und solche internen Preislisten eigentlich immer der Geheimhaltung unterliegen ...


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2013)

Gerade gesehen es gibt für meinen Motor ein StrokerKit auf 2.45L Hubraum... aber fast 3000Euro ist schon eine ganz schöne Stange an Geld. Werd ich wohl trotzdem holen, gibt diverse Leute in den Staaten die haben 280PS und 228nm und das aus einem kleinen 4 Zylinder ohne Zwangsbeatmung. Damit wäre ich durchaus zufrieden...


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Februar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Immer noch? Den habe ich doch erst 6 Monate. ^^
> 
> Aber ein wenig Spaß muss ja sein. Zum dezenten Sound gesellt sich dann in Kürze noch eine Kennfeldoptimierung. Danach liegen dann ~357 PS und ~750NM Spaß an.


 Mach das, lohnt sich. MEin Vater hat auch nen geänderten Chip im 535d. Läuft etwa 265 lt. Navi und zieht deutlich besser an als vorher.


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

Preisliste gelöscht


----------



## >ExX< (14. Februar 2013)

Die 180 km/h grenze gilt aber nicht bei den japanischen autos die für den europäischen markt gedacht sind,oder?


----------



## Klutten (14. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mach das, lohnt sich. MEin Vater hat auch nen geänderten Chip im 535d. Läuft etwa 265 lt. Navi und zieht deutlich besser an als vorher.



Ich rede nicht von einem reinen Chiptuning, wo Ladedruck und Raildruck angehoben werden. Grundsätzlich wird zwar die Software geändert, aber eben nur die vorhandenen Kennfelder für die verschiedenen Lastbereiche verschoben. Gerade beim Raildruck sollte man vorsichtig sein, da die Einspritzdüsen scheinbar recht nah am Limit gebaut sind.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Die 180 km/h grenze gilt aber nicht bei den japanischen autos die für den europäischen markt gedacht sind,oder?


 
Nein die sind ganz normal frei.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2013)

AAARRRGHHHH
Gestern einen Schrank transportiert, und schwupps ne Delle im Dachhimmel......hat da irgendwer Erfahrungen?
Google sagt:
1. "....zuerst mal warten, eventuell kommt die (nach Tagen/Wochen) von selber wieder raus..."
2. "Smart Repair"
3. "neuer Dachhimmel"

Kann man da selber irgenwie nachhelfen .....für einen Tip wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## JC88 (14. Februar 2013)

Delle im Blech?


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Delle im Blech?



Nein.
Nur im Himmel, auch kein Riss o.ä, nur eine "eckige Delle".


----------



## JC88 (14. Februar 2013)

Also im Stoffhimmel?
Wüsste nicht was man da mit Smartrepair machen sollte...ich würde erstmal abwarten.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2013)

Ja genau im Stoffhimmel.
Ich warte jetzt auch erstmal ab, mal sehen vielleicht hilft mir ja die Schwerkraft.
Wie die das beim Smart repair machen, keine Ahnung......ich hab vorhin irgendwas von "....Himmel wird heruntergezogen/oder gedrückt..." gelesen.
Mein erster Gedanke war ja auch "kleine Nadel/Haken, und eine bisl ziehen", ich will nur nicht mehr Schaden machen.

Schon doof.....hatte letztens Jubiläum....222222 Km....und das mit nem Benziner....kein Rost, Fahrwerksteile alle noch original, Antriebe, Radlager original und Motor + Getriebe natürlich auch.^^


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2013)

Was hast denn fürn Auto?

Ich würde nen Föhn nehmen und mit etwas Abstand schön vorsichtig heiß machen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Schon doof.....hatte letztens Jubiläum....222222 Km....und das mit nem Benziner....


 
Was jetzt nicht wirklich was besonderes wäre, bei der doppelten Laufleistung würde das schon ganz anders aussehen


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was hast denn fürn Auto?


 
Astra G, Bj. 2001, 1,8L 92Kw



> Was jetzt nicht wirklich was besonderes wäre, bei der doppelten Laufleistung würde das schon ganz anders aussehen


Dann Frag mal die BMW-Leasing Bank, die haben vor 2 Monaten einen Gerichtsprozess verloren......weil sie in Ihren Berechnungen einen 320*d* mit 150000km einen restwert von 0€ bescheinigen wollten (Fahrzeug war unfallfrei).

Edit:
mmmhhhh einen Föhn.....na mal schauen, ist schonmal ein Tip, DANKE^^


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2013)

BMW nehme ich nicht als Vergleich, eine Laufleistung von 200k ist bei einem Benziner nicht wirklich was besonderes.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2013)

Ja sooo besonders ist ja auch nicht......ich finds trotzdem gut.
Hoffe auch er macht noch ne Weile, bin eigentlich noch ganz zufrieden.

Ich bin übrigens auch dafür, dass die Automagazine öfter einen 100tkm + X Test machen.
Mal ehrlich, ab 100t erkennt man Qualitative Unterschiede in der Haltbarkeit, alles davor ist Kindergarten.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2013)

Ich denke mal bei entsprechender Pflege hält der Motor noch einige Zeit 
Testberichte mit über 100tkm wäre echt mal interessant.


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich trockene Straßen! Da machts gleich doppelt Spaß - erste Ausfahrt im A45 AMG 
Gut wars!


PS: Ja, dieses Foto darf ich veröffentlichen.


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2013)

Du Glückspilz  Geile Kiste!


----------



## JC88 (14. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz  Geile Kiste!


 

Koffer...nicht Kiste


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du Glückspilz  Geile Kiste!


 
Naja Glückspilz ist so ne Sache. Ich arbeite bei AMG, ich habe also keine andere Wahl 



Edith: Mittagspause!


----------



## >ExX< (14. Februar 2013)

Cool, was ist dein Aufgabenbereich?


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

Gesamtfahrzeug Applikation / Versuch


----------



## aloha84 (14. Februar 2013)

@kazzig

Mal ne fachliche Meinung, der A 45 hat ja eine Literleistung von knapp 180 PS(übrigens beeindruckend), hält so ein Motörchen auch mehr als 200tkm?
Achso....und warum A *45*? Weil er so kräftig ist wie ein 4,5L Triebwerk?

Grüße


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Februar 2013)

Gibt echt schlechtere Jobs


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Gesamtfahrzeug Applikation / Versuch



Was fährst du privat? Bekommst du dann einen C63 für ein Butterbrot?


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @kazzig
> 
> Mal ne fachliche Meinung, der A 45 hat ja eine Literleistung von knapp 180 PS(übrigens beeindruckend), hält so ein Motörchen auch mehr als 200tkm?
> Achso....und warum A *45*? Weil er so kräftig ist wie ein 4,5L Triebwerk?
> ...


 
Antwort zur Haltbarkeit: Der M270 (Vierzylinder, Quereinbau) wird stichprobenartig auf eine Gesamtfahrzeuglaufleistung von ca. 300tkm auf dem Prüfstand mit unterschiedlichen Dauerlaufprogrammen gefahren. "Hausfrauendauerlauf" (Frau fährt morgens 5 Minuten zum Bäcker und fährt wieder nach Hause und lässt das Auto stehen, usw. usw. Im gesamten Zyklus gibt es natürlich hier und da Problemchen, aber das wird ja dann in den folgenden Motorchargen verbessert.

Antwort zur Namensgebung: Der erste naheliegende Name bei der AMG Version wäre hier eigentlich A25 AMG, aber das klingt einfach zu schwachbrüstig. Mit der Bezeichnung A45 geht es um mehr Exklusivität und bisschen Prestige! Man will sich ja vom A250 Kunden schon etwas abheben. 45 Jahre AMG, 450 NM, viele Geheimnisse 



@ich558

Privat fahre ich den A250 Sport (Mitarbeiterleasing) und die AMGs kann ich entweder als Schnellläufer für kleines Entgeld (unverschämt klein ) oder als Versuchsfahrzeuge mitnehmen.

Edith: Bei Schnellläufer / Versuchsfahrzeuge gibt es eine interne Tankkarte, beim Leasing (natürlich) nicht!


----------



## winner961 (14. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Antwort zur Haltbarkeit: Der M270 (Vierzylinder, Quereinbau) wird stichprobenartig auf eine Gesamtfahrzeuglaufleistung von ca. 300tkm auf dem Prüfstand mit unterschiedlichen Dauerlaufprogrammen gefahren. "Hausfrauendauerlauf" (Frau fährt morgens 5 Minuten zum Bäcker und fährt wieder nach Hause und lässt das Auto stehen, usw. usw. Im gesamten Zyklus gibt es natürlich hier und da Problemchen, aber das wird ja dann in den folgenden Motorchargen verbessert.
> 
> Antwort zur Namensgebung: Der erste naheliegende Name bei der AMG Version wäre hier eigentlich A25 AMG, aber das klingt einfach zu schwachbrüstig. Mit der Bezeichnung A45 geht es um mehr Exklusivität und bisschen Prestige! Man will sich ja vom A250 Kunden schon etwas abheben. 45 Jahre AMG, 450 NM, viele Geheimnisse
> 
> ...



Jaja immer die AMG Menschen  wie findest du den Sound der A Klasse ? Weil ich muss sagen als ich den das erste Mal im Prototypen gehört hab war ich schon relativ beeindruckt wie gut und satt sich so ein Vierzylinderchen anhören kann.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2013)

Warum sollte du das Foto nicht öffentlich machen, wenn es die "Pressefotos" schon sind?

btw der P1, die nächste Rakete ist da:McLaren P1 (2014)


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

Ich finde den Sound absolut genial gelungen. Man hat ja schon beim A250 Sport erahnen können, dass da einiges geht, aber dieses Zwischengas beim hoch- und runterschalten erzeugt Gänsehaut bei mir. Ich sitze dann wie ein kleines Kind grinsend da, als hätte ich soeben fünf Kugeln Eis bekommen


----------



## winner961 (14. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich finde den Sound absolut genial gelungen. Man hat ja schon beim A250 Sport erahnen können, dass da einiges geht, aber dieses Zwischengas beim hoch- und runterschalten erzeugt Gänsehaut bei mir. Ich sitze dann wie ein kleines Kind grinsend da, als hätte ich soeben fünf Kugeln Eis bekommen



Ging mir auch so als ich im Prototypen mitgefahren bin  vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie wenig Platz so eine Abgasanlage der A-Klasse hat  
Alles in allem ein schönes Auto was nicht zu dick aufträgt und dazu relativ gut und sportlich aussieht


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Februar 2013)

@kazzig

Sehr feine Sachen machst du da  Vielleicht ist ja mal das ein oder andere Video dabei


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @kazzig
> 
> Sehr feine Sachen machst du da  Vielleicht ist ja mal das ein oder andere Video dabei


 
Vielen Dank, ich werde mich im Frühling mal mit einem Video melden (April / Mai). Aktuell gibt das Wetter leider nicht viel her.

Kleine *Korrektur *von vorhin: Der aktuelle Vierzylinder vom A45 AMG baut natürlich auf der Basis des M270 auf, heißt bei uns aber intern M133. Andere Kurbelwelle, Bohrungen vom Grundmotor, Abgasanlage etc. Da bleibt nur noch wenig vom Basismotor übrig - wichtig zu wissen!!!


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2013)

Wird der 2l Motor eigentlich noch wo anders verwendet oder gibt es den nur im A45?


----------



## winner961 (14. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wird der 2l Motor eigentlich noch wo anders verwendet oder gibt es den nur im A45?



Also meinen Informationen nach ist man derzeit noch am Überlegungen ob er nicht in andere auf der A Klasse basierenden Fahrzeuge verwendet wird. Ansonsten vielleicht mit Bit Turbo Beatmung in der C Klasse als AMG . Was aber unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte du das Foto nicht öffentlich machen, wenn es die "Pressefotos" schon sind?


 Weil kazzig es eben gerne etwas betont "Vorserienwissen" zu haben . Übrigens haben wir (ein anderer OEM) auch derart "unverschämte" Angebote für Mitarbeiter als Wochen(end)spass - aber noch lang kein Grund es an die große Glocke zu hängen (Mal ab davon, dass es eben auch mitarbeiterexklusive Informationen sind, die damit im Konzern bleiben sollten...).

Man darf gespannt sein, wie sich der Koffer alias A45 AMG im Vergleich mit den anderen Platzhirschen so gibt. Die Messlatte ist von der Leistung her ja deutlich höher gelegt worden und der RS3 dauert leider noch etwas.


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

Der 2 Liter Motor wird übrigens auch z.B. im neuen CLA später seinen Platz finden, aber da werden schon bald genug neue Informationen veröffentlicht.


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2013)

Afaik untersteht dem M270-Kürzel neben dem 2 Liter aber auch der engverwandte 1,6er der 180er Modelle.

@ich558: Zumindest die hochgezüchtete AMG-Version des 2L wird sicherlich erst einmal dem A AMG vorbehalten bleiben. Und die Basis in Form des M270 DE 20 (bzw. M274 DE 20) kommt ja schon in einer breiten Palette zum Einsatz.

Tante Edithe meint: siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_M_270/M_274#M_270


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2013)

Wieso gibt es eigentlich noch keine AMG Version von B Klasse und GLK oder stehen die auch schon in den Sartlöchern?


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2013)

Überleg mal wie lange ein A AMG sich jetzt Zeit gelassen hat . So gesehen sind B und GLK noch brandneue Autos. Wobei Derivatisierung und Nischenbesetzen ja gerade mehr als in ist.


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2013)

Wo sind den B und GLK brandneue Autos? Da hätte man doch schon bei der ersten B Klasse an einer AMG Version arbeiten können  Aber wahrscheinlich war dafür noch keinen Markt gesehen.


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2013)

Die A-Klasse kam irgendwann um 97 in den Handel und brauchte nunmehr 16 Jahre bis zu einer AMG Version.

So gesehen sind GLK und B noch brandneue Modelle und benötigen noch etwas Reifezeit bis zum AMG .


----------



## kazzig (14. Februar 2013)

Verabschiedet euch vorerst mal von der B oder GLK Klasse als AMG Version. Das wird es vorerst nicht geben - es ist schlicht keine Nachfrage nach diesen Modellen.


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Die A-Klasse kam irgendwann um 97 in den Handel und brauchte nunmehr 16 Jahre bis zu einer AMG Version.
> 
> So gesehen sind GLK und B noch brandneue Modelle und benötigen noch etwas Reifezeit bis zum AMG .


 
Wenn man es so sieht hast du Recht


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Verabschiedet euch vorerst mal von der B oder GLK Klasse als AMG Version. Das wird es vorerst nicht geben - es ist schlicht keine Nachfrage nach diesen Modellen.


 Wird es eigentlich mal einen  AMG Smart geben?
Einen Markt scheint es ja zu geben, sonst würde es wohl kaum ein Brabus smart geben.


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2013)

Die solln beim Smart erstmal brauchbare Getriebe verbauen und mal für ne anständige Materialqualität im Innenraum sorgen. Für 10k€ sollte das schon besser gehen, ist ja sonst nix dran an dem Auto.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2013)

Wenn Brabus die Getriebe mit dem Doppelten der Leistung ab Werk abschießt kann man das wohl kaum Mercedes ankreiden.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn an dem Getriebe auszusetzen?

Wart mal ab was der neue Smart für Getriebe bekommt... Vlt. findet das ja dann deine Zustimmung.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem Getriebe auszusetzen?
> 
> Wart mal ab was der neue Smart für Getriebe bekommt... Vlt. findet das ja dann deine Zustimmung.


 Die Ultra langen Schaltpausen. Smart Fortwo 0-100km/h 84hp - YouTube


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

Die Schaltpausen beim aktuellen Smart sind kürzer als bei einem regulär geschalteten Schaltgetriebe.

Bei nem ASG wirds kaum noch kürzer gehen, wenn man die erforderliche Lebensdauer erreichen will. Alternativ könnte man auch die Kosten explodieren lassen... Ist beides kaum sinnvoll für die Karre. Es ist ja kein Sportwagen!


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2013)

Mal muss aber auch so fair sein und sagen das ein Smart nicht zum Rennen fahren gemacht wurde. Ob der nun etwas länger oder kürzer zum Schalten braucht kann einem da nicht so wichtig sein. Mir fiel es beim normalen Fahren jedenfalls nicht sonderlich negativ auf.


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mal muss aber auch so fair sein und sagen das ein Smart nicht zum Rennen fahren gemacht wurde. Ob der nun etwas länger oder kürzer zum Schalten braucht kann einem da nicht so wichtig sein. Mir fiel es beim normalen Fahren jedenfalls nicht sonderlich negativ auf.


 Geht, bin mal ne Woche mit einem gefahren. Irgendwann hats mich schon genervt.

Hab gestern meinen SLK abgeholt, insgesamt 300km abgespult. Macht super viel Spaß das Ding. Motor und Automatik harmonieren wirklich gut miteinander, der Durchzug ist klasse, konnte dank Sommerreifen und 4°C auch schon richtig schnell fahren. Was der Verbrauch sagt, muss sich noch zeigen, bin gespannt.


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht bin ich auch nicht so empfindlich, da ein 20 Jahre altes Schaltgetriebe auch nicht besonders of the top ist


----------



## Lee (15. Februar 2013)

Die langen Schaltpausen sind das eine, nerviger ist aber, dass bei jedem Schaltvorgang ein großer Ruck durch den Wagen geht, außer man geht vorher langsam vom Gas, und dann dauert der Schaltvorgang noch länger. Man kann natürlich damit leben, aber ein Auto, was überwiegend für die Stadt gebaut ist, und nicht einmal im Geschwindgkeitsbereich der Stadt bequem fährt, empfinde ich als Fehlkonstruktion, wobei es unter der Prämisse ein möglichst leichtes kleines und billig zu produzierendes Auto zu bauen kaum anders geht. Aber zugegeben, wenn man einfach im ersten Gang bis auf 50 hochzieht und dann einmal in den 4ten schaltet hat man das warten nur einmal. Generell wenn man die Gänge ausfährt fällt das alles nicht so ins Gewicht, wenn man den aber ruhig und spritsparend fahren will nervt zumindest mich das Getriebe ziemlich.
Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich sonst mit ner DSG fahre, da ist der Umstieg auf den Smart natürlich immer enorm.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

Der Ruck, der da durchs Fahrzeug geht ist der Gleiche, der bei jedem Handschalter durchs Fahrzeug geht, wenn man entsprechend schaltet (Zugkraftunterbrechung!). Unterschied ist, dass man ja mit Schalten beschäftigt ist und es deswegen nicht so mitbekommt. 

Allerdings wird niemand dauerhaft so von Hand schalten (wollen) und auch ein Smartfahrer wird nach wenigen Kilometern seinen Gasfuß so bewegen, dass es eben nicht so sehr ruckt. Schließlich stellt man seine Fahrweise unwillkürlich auf das Auto ein. Und wie gesagt der Smart ist kein Rennwagen!


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2013)

Wieso schaltpausen bei einem manuellen getriebe?

Kannste nicht schneller schalten?^^


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2013)

Können ist das eine, wie das Getriebe aber dieses schnelle Schalten mag ist eine ganz andere. Ausserdem hätte ich keine Lust ständig die Gänge rein zu hämmern nur um eine Millisekunde zu sparen. Beim normalen Fahren und normalen Schalten hast du mit einem Schaltgetriebe genau so eine Zugkraftunterbrechung und somit auch den gefühlten Ruckler.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

Hm das würde ich aber rausnehmen hier, verstößt glaube gegen das Urheberrecht.


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2013)

Sicher? Die Ausgabe ist nicht mehr erhältlich somit müsste das doch verfallen sein oder nicht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, wenn du sicher gehen willst frage mal in der Moderation nach, bevor du dir unnötig Punkte einholst..


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wieso schaltpausen bei einem manuellen getriebe?


 
Ja sicher bei nem manuellen Getriebe, bei nem Automaten sicherlich nicht. Oder schaltest du ohne zu kuppeln?



>ExX< schrieb:


> Kannste nicht schneller schalten?^^


 
Du wärst überrascht wie langsam man von Hand schaltet. Wenn du mal Messungen ansiehst und mit einem ASG vergleichst, dann merkst du, dass man als Fahrer schon ganz schon reißen muss um auf eine ähnliche Schaltzeit zu kommen. Im Alltag macht das sicherlich keiner so! Zumal die Gefahr besteht, dass man überschneidend schaltet, d.h. mit mehr oder weniger geöffneter Kupplung und entsprechendem Schleppmoment an den Synchronisierungen. Das kann man mal machen und wenn mans nicht übertreibt kann man es auch ne Weile machen. Allerdings wird über kurz oder lang deine Synchronisierung hopsgehen, weil das Feingefühl im Fuss nicht ausreicht um das optimal zu machen. EIn Steuergerät tut sich da ein wenig leichter.

Es gibt (bzw. gab) sicher ASGs, die das schneller können als der Smart. Als Beispiel sollte mal ein M3 oder M5 mit ASG gelten (Wie der Zufall will sind die ja alle drei ASGs vom selben Hersteller). Allerdings kann für solche Getriebe halt auch tiefer in die Trickkiste gegriffen werden und der (Schalt-)Performance wird in solchen Autos auch ein ganz anderer Stellenwert gewitmet. Beim M5 z.B. ist für die superschnellen Schaltungen ein Zähler eingebaut, der nach einer bestimmten Zahl von Schaltungen diese extremen Schaltungen unterbindet! Dazu sind die Synchros wesentlich leistungsfähiger... es gibt noch ein paar andere Gründe aber das führt vermutlich zu weit - glaubs mir einfach.


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2013)

Hab mein eigenen Beitrag mal gemeldet, wenn es gegen irgendwelche Richtlinien verstößt werden sie es bestimmt rausnehmen oder mich drauf hinweisen.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das Foto der Zeitschrift rausgenommen. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie lange das Urheberrecht gelten kann.


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2013)

Ok dann lass ich es lieber draussen. Danke für die schnelle Reaktion.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2013)

Wollt doch sagen, mit sowas muss man aufpassen


----------



## >ExX< (15. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja sicher bei nem manuellen Getriebe, bei nem Automaten sicherlich nicht. Oder schaltest du ohne zu kuppeln?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne, ohne kuppel schalte nicht^^

Aber dann sollte ich vielleicht auch mal bisschen langsamer schalten, weil ich meistens noch am gas hänge wenn ich die kupplung öffne und schon wieder anfange die kupplung wieder loszulassen wenn gang noch nicht zu 100% drin ist
Mache das so eig bei fast jedem schaltvorgang.

Aber reinkloppen tu ich die gänge nicht, die flutschen so immer rein


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2013)

Hab gestern mal probehalber meine neuen Anzeigen eingesteckt, sehen zwar nicht so spektakulär wie z.B. die aktuellen Raid Anzeigen aus... dafür liefern die VDO´s aber gute Werte. Sollte man bei dem Preis aber auch erwarten...


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2013)

Wozu das Sperrholz als Dekoersatz ?


----------



## Falk (15. Februar 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wozu das Sperrholz als Dekoersatz ?



Ich glaube, die ganze Konsole liegt ausgebaut irgendwo


----------



## kazzig (15. Februar 2013)

Der Link müsste funktionieren, wollte jetzt nicht alle Bilder hier nochmal hochladen.

Ist mein A250 mit AMG Paket:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.536861356346500.120762.100000679204124&type=1&l=3da80b25d0


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2013)

Das ist nicht meine Mittelkonsole die im Fahrzeug sitzt sondern nur eine die ich aus einem Schlachter habe  Mein Innenraum sieht so aus bzw sah 2009 so aus hat sich aber nicht so viel geändert nur die Plasmatachoscheiben sind rausgeflogen da sie rotze hässlich waren. Achja... und der ultra hässliche billig ATU Schaltknauf ist auch rausgeflogen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die ganze Konsole liegt ausgebaut irgendwo


 
Oh verdammt, da hat mich die Logik verlassen .


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Hab gestern meinen SLK abgeholt...



und das traust du dir schreiben ohne Bilder hochzuladen .....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2013)

Ein Caterham ist ja auch schon was Feines, wenn man sieht, wie auch die kleineren schon nach vorne gehen  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCwr5-vbyZ4

Und der neue Supersport R ( Nachfolger vom R300 ) kostet "nur" 25.000 Pfund, neu mit Sperrdiff und Semis. 180PS aus 2l auf knapp 540KG ist schon nicht schlecht.
Caterham Cars - Designed for racing, built for living


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ne, ohne kuppel schalte nicht^^
> 
> Aber dann sollte ich vielleicht auch mal bisschen langsamer schalten, weil ich meistens noch am gas hänge wenn ich die kupplung öffne und schon wieder anfange die kupplung wieder loszulassen wenn gang noch nicht zu 100% drin ist
> Mache das so eig bei fast jedem schaltvorgang.
> ...



Das Pedal hat ja auch ein wenig Leerweg, bevor was passiert. Wenn mans nicht übertreibt wird nicht sofort die Synchro kaputt gehen - ich denke jeder schaltet mehr oder weniger so. Bei ASGs wird auch so geschaltet, dass die verschiedenen Abläufe sich mehr oder weniger überschneiden, nur ist da eben per Software das ganze so aufeinander abgestimmt, dass die Lebensdauer keinen Schaden nimmt und trotzdem die Schaltdauer optimiert ist. Das kannst du halt manuell nicht.

Das Erstaunliche ist aber, dass der manuelle Schaltvorgang praktisch immer länger dauert als bei z.B. dem Smartgetriebe. Es kommt einem nur länger vor, weil man nix zu tun hat. Den extremen Schaltruck bekommt man nur dann, wenn man sehr unsensibel fährt - genau wie bei nem Handschalter auch. Deswegen fährt man ja mit nem Handschalter normalerweise auch nicht so, sondern stimmt den Schaltvorgang unbewusst so ab, dass es eben nicht dazu kommt. Ein Smartfahrer (der nicht ganz unbegabt ist) macht das nach kurzer Zeit genauso. Einfach kurz vor der Schaltung einen Tick Gas wegnehmen und gut ist - dann schaltet der auch sanfter.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2013)

Der Unterschied beim automatisierten Getriebe ist halt, dass das Auto nicht weiß dass es gerade einen Berg hoch geht, man eigentlich nur ein Stück ausrollen will etc. pp. . So kommt der Schaltvorgang halt im "falschen" Moment.
Als Fahrer weiß ich ja meistens an welchem Punkt mich die Zugkraftunterbrechung am wenigsten stört und bei DSG/Wandler hab ich sie schlicht nicht/kaum .

Und ich bleib dabei: Warum bei nem automatisierten Getriebe nicht einen 100% Handmodus anbieten? Braucht halt ein paar Magnetkupplungen für die Antriebe, aber ansonsten bestimmt machbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

Klar weiß das Auto ob man gerade den Berg hochfährt. Das wird ja sensiert - "falsche" Schaltzeitpunkte gibt es heutzutage kaum noch. Ich denke jeder Fahrer der sein Auto ein wenig kennt weiß genau wann das Getriebe schaltet und kann entsprechend reagieren.

Was verstehst du unter einem 100% Handmodus?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar weiß das Auto ob man gerade den Berg hochfährt. Das wird ja sensiert - "falsche" Schaltzeitpunkte gibt es heutzutage kaum noch. Ich denke jeder Fahrer der sein Auto ein wenig kennt weiß genau wann das Getriebe schaltet und kann entsprechend reagieren.


Also wenn z.B. unser handgeschalteter 5er da schalten würde wo es die Schaltanzeige empfiehlt wäre er hier im Bergischen ein reines Verkehrshindernis.  

Regelmäßig bin ich als Automaten bis jetzt einen BMW 750i(F1), einen Golf(5) GTI und einen Audi A6 3.0 TDI(C6) gefahren. Alle nicht gerade untermotorisiert, aber trotzdem haben es die beiden Großen geschafft für "Denkpausen" in Momenten zu sorgen wo sie einfach vollkommen unsinnig waren.
 Der BMW zugegebener maßen nur im "normal" Modus, wenn alles auf maximal "sportlicher" Einstellung steht reißt er einem nur mal unmotiviert den Kopf ab wenn man das Gaspedal nicht ganz vorsichtig behandelt, aber schnell schalten tut er. 


> Was verstehst du unter einem 100% Handmodus?


Kupplungspedal.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

Die Schaltanzeige hat ja nichts mit dem zu tun was ein Steuergerät in einem Automatikgetriebe macht. Ersteres ist ganz primitiv gelöst und dient in erster Linie dazu im Verbrauchszyklus ein wenig zu punkten. Letzteres trifft die Entscheidung wann geschaltet wird anhand etlicher Daten verschiedener Sensoren und dem Fahrzustand.

Eine ordentliche Automatik sollte generell nie zu Denkpausen führen bzw, nur im Falle eines Kickdown prinzipbedingt, weil dann eben der Motor hochgetourt werden muss. Ansonsten sollte man sich da einfach keinen Kopf machen müssen. Ich bin selber kein großer Freund von Automatikfahrzeugen - wobei mir speziell das 7-Gang DKG im BMW und in den anderen Fahrzeugen in denen ich dieses Getriebe schon fahren durfte schon gefällt - aber das hat spezielle Gründe, aber man muss doch zugestehen, dass in 99% aller Fälle bei einer modernen Automatik der richtige Gang drin ist. Das ist eine Quote, die man von Hand auch kaum erreichen dürfte! Sogar auf der Piste muss man ein sehr versierter Fahrer sein um im manuellen Modus schneller zu sein als im Automatikmodus (geeignetes Auto vorausgesetzt).

Was ich aber gar nicht verstehe ist der Wunsch nach nem Kupplungspedal?! Das ist ja völlig unsinnig! Wem danach ist, der kann praktisch bei allen aktuellen Automatikfahrzeugen manuell schalten. Wer dabei unbedingt kuppeln will, der soll sich doch einfach nen Handschalter kaufen. Ich sehe da keinen Vorteil drin. Der Aufwand wäre dann doch auch recht hoch und eine Verbesserung in irgendeine Richtung ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2013)

Ganz einfach: Nur wenn ich selbst einkuppel weiß ich selbst auf die ns wann welches Moment anliegt.
In 80% der Fälle ist das mein Lieblingsfahrgefühl. Zur restlichen Zeit wäre ich gerne mal faul und von jeder Beteiligung am Schaltvorgang ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

Bei ner Automatik liegt *immer* Moment an den Rädern an - zumindest so lange wie du auf dem Pedal stehst.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2013)

Ich schrieb "welches", nicht "dass".


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Februar 2013)

Wieviel bestimmst du ja mit dem Fuß. Da ändert sich ja nix. Aber wenn du kuppeln willst, dann kannst du ja einfach manuell in deinem Automaten "rühren" und einfach beim Schalten vom Gas gehen. Ist nicht 100% das selbe, weil der Automat ja auch ein Schleppmoment erzeugt bzw. weil der Motor nicht ganz getrennt wird. Aber der Unterschied ist nicht riesig.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Februar 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> und das traust du dir schreiben ohne Bilder hochzuladen .....


 Werde schauen dass ich heute oder morgen welche mache.


----------



## kazzig (16. Februar 2013)

Ich finde z.B. die aktuellen 7 oder 8-Gang Automatikgetriebe, bei denen (ENDLICH) fast alle mit Schaltwippen angeboten werden, richtig genial. Der größte Vorteil beim manuellen Schalten ist, die Hände bleiben am Lenkrad und das ist für mich persönlich ein Sicherheitsplus!


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich finde z.B. die aktuellen 7 oder 8-Gang Automatikgetriebe, bei denen (ENDLICH) fast alle mit Schaltwippen angeboten werden, richtig genial. Der größte Vorteil beim manuellen Schalten ist, die Hände bleiben am Lenkrad und das ist für mich persönlich ein Sicherheitsplus!


 
Muss ich zustimmen, habe letztens mal VWs DSG-Getriebe gefahren. Ist wirklich angenehm, so einfach schalten zu können. 

Aber eigentlich machen mir manuelle Schaltgetriebe mehr Spaß


----------



## watercooled (16. Februar 2013)

Steh mal ne Stunde im Stop and Go


----------



## der_yappi (16. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Steh mal ne Stunde im Stop and Go


 War bei mir der Grund auf ein Auto mit DSG zu wechseln

Schlimmer als Stop-N-Go ist Stop-N-Go wo du bergauf stehst


----------



## watercooled (16. Februar 2013)

Dazu gibts ja diese Berganfahrhilfe die so lange die Handbremse zumacht bis du von der Kupplung steigst am Berg. Aber gut hat ja nicht jeder.


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. Februar 2013)

Die Berganfahrhilfe ist in manchen Parkhäusern mit enger, steiler Ausfahrt ein echter Segen.
Vor allem wenn die Ausfahrt auf eine Hauptverkehrsstr. führt und man unterwegs immer mal halten muss


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Februar 2013)

Also ich quäle dann die Kupplung, ist ja nicht mein Auto


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Der Link müsste funktionieren, wollte jetzt nicht alle Bilder hier nochmal hochladen.
> 
> Ist mein A250 mit AMG Paket:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.536861356346500.120762.100000679204124&type=1&l=3da80b25d0


Schönes Auto, hätte aber diesen "Diamantkühlergrill" dazu genommen .D
was muss man studieren um an einen solchen Job zu kommen? Besteht bei euch die Möglichkeit eines Praktikums? Also bei AMG?


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Schönes Auto, hätte aber diesen "Diamantkühlergrill" dazu genommen .D
> was muss man studieren um an einen solchen Job zu kommen? Besteht bei euch die Möglichkeit eines Praktikums? Also bei AMG?


 
Ich wüde mal auf die üblichen Verdächtigen in dem Bereich tippen: Maschinenbau, Mechatronik, Kraftfahrzeugtechnik/-elektronik, Elektrotechnik...


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2013)

Als reiner Versuchsfahrer muss man nicht studieren. Das ist aber auch ein elendig langweiliger Job, den eigentlich niemand langfristig macht. 
Als Versuchssachbearbeiter mit einem stark erweiterten Tätigkeitsfeld braucht man bei uns zumindest auch nicht zwingend ein Studium, sondern ne technische Ausbildung . Es schadet aber nicht studiert zu haben.


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

Es gibt da aber sehr interressante Duale Studiengänge bei den großen Autobauern...

Ich habe zum Beispiel mal am Bewerbungsverfahren für die Volkswagen Uni in Wolfsburg als Kraftfahrzeugelektroniker teilgenommen! Interessantes und spannendes Bewerbungsverfahren! Gute Berufsperspektive und super Studium mit Vergütung!

Ich habe dann dort trotz Zusage abgesagt und mache jetzt was ganz anderes


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2013)

Duale Studiengänge gibts bei uns auch. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden - wir suchen Leute!


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2013)

Ja nach der Schule gern


----------



## Mosed (17. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dazu gibts ja diese Berganfahrhilfe die so lange die Handbremse zumacht bis du von der Kupplung steigst am Berg. Aber gut hat ja nicht jeder.



Wobei es eigentlich auch nicht schwer ist den Kupplungsschleifpunkt zu benutzen - außer vielleicht man hat sich ein untermotorisiertes Fahrzeug gekauft. Bei 1,4 Tonnen und 60 PS könnte das natürlich etwas schwerer werden.

Du meinst eher bis man Gas gibt?! Ich kenne das so bei einem Poolfahrzeug (VW), dass die Anfahrhilfe erst die Handbremse löst, wenn man Gas gibt. Was beim Rangieren echt nervig ist, wenn bei jedem Stillstand die Handbremse aktiviert wird...


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja nach der Schule gern


 
Nur zu!

Ich habe gerade eine Bachelorarbeit betreut und hätte noch Themen für weitere...


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wobei es eigentlich auch nicht schwer ist den Kupplungsschleifpunkt zu benutzen - außer vielleicht man hat sich ein untermotorisiertes Fahrzeug gekauft. Bei 1,4 Tonnen und 60 PS könnte das natürlich etwas schwerer werden.
> 
> Du meinst eher bis man Gas gibt?! Ich kenne das so bei einem Poolfahrzeug (VW), dass die Anfahrhilfe erst die Handbremse löst, wenn man Gas gibt. Was beim Rangieren echt nervig ist, wenn bei jedem Stillstand die Handbremse aktiviert wird...


 
Wenn du dich abschnallst zum rangieren, wird die Handbremse nicht aktiviert 

@Zappaesk

Das glaube ich, Fachkräfte werden händeringend gesucht! Die hätten mich damals am liebsten auch gleich dabehalten! Ich kann es auch nur jedem empfehlen, dual zu studieren. Ist zwar sehr anspruchsvol, aber man hat sofort den praxisbezug und ist in das Unternehmen eingebunden! Man bekommt da gleich viel mehr Erfahrung mit auf den Weg!

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung  (Und das nach nicht mal 2 Jahren Studium)


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Duale Studiengänge gibts bei uns auch. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden - wir suchen Leute!


 Für wen arbeitest Du denn? Hatte mich im September bei Benz für das Werk Mannheim beworben, bin dann beim Vor Ort Test durchgerasselt.

Da das Wetter im Moment zu blöd ist um von meinem neuen schöne Bildchen zu machen, erstmal noch eins von MX5 
http://www.abload.de/img/img_6587xoi4s.jpg


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2013)

Ich arbeite in Untergruppenbach bei Heilbronn für die GETRAG. Das ist der größte unabhängige Getriebehersteller der Welt.

Relativ unbekannt aber fast überall dabei.


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2013)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wobei es eigentlich auch nicht schwer ist den Kupplungsschleifpunkt zu benutzen - außer vielleicht man hat sich ein untermotorisiertes Fahrzeug gekauft. Bei 1,4 Tonnen und 60 PS könnte das natürlich etwas schwerer werden.



Das stinkt aber ordentlich 

Dieses System hat nen Neigungssensor drin und aktiviert sich nur am Berg.
Ob die jetzt beim Kuppeln oder Gasgeben löst weis ich nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2013)

Das stinkt nur, wenn man es übertreibt und minutenlang an der Kupplung hängt. Bei normaler Verwendung stinkt da nix.


----------



## kazzig (17. Februar 2013)

Ich bin kein reiner Versuchsfahrer, sondern bin bei der Druckindizierung und Applikation für den M133. Davor habe ich bisschen beim M157 mitgewirkt, aber dafür bin ich noch zu frisch im Unternehmen 

PS: Ja, ewig lange Versuchsfahrten gehen einem irgendwann "auf gut Deutsch" auf den Sack - das stimmt.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2013)

Was gibts denn so für jobs bei der GETRAG?

Oder was für jobs bei autoherstellern allgemein?

Denn ich weis noch nicht was ich studieren will, und wenns dann gute perspektiven und geld gibt, warum nicht^^


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Bachelorarbeit betreut und hätte noch Themen für weitere...



In 3-4 Semestern steht meine an.. 



kazzig schrieb:


> PS: Ja, ewig lange Versuchsfahrten gehen einem irgendwann "auf gut Deutsch" auf den Sack - das stimmt.


 
Gelaber. Du meinst schon Stadt-, Land- und Autobahnfahrten? Sowas könnte ich den ganzen Tag machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2013)

Es gibt in der Entwicklung alles was man eben braucht um Getriebe zu entwickeln, zu erproben und zu fertigen. Wir haben (nur kleine Auswahl, weil ich nicht wirklich von jedem Kollegen weiß was er für ne Ausbildung hat: Maschinenbauer, Elektrotechniker, Kybernetiker, Mathematiker, Mechantroniker, Luft- und Raumfahrttechniker, Geodäten, Bauingenieure,... Das Ganze dann von der Uni, FH, BA,... was es eben so gibt. Es hat aber natürlich auch Leute, die einfach Zeichner, Mechaniker oder sonst was gelernt haben bzw. die Mehrzahl wird eben nicht studiert haben. Letztlich ist die Ausbildung ja auch nur der Einstieg, was man dann damit macht und wird, das hängt von den eigenen Fähigkeiten bzw. dem Engagement und ein wenig vom Glück ab.

Die Frage ist halt in welche Richtung du gehen willst. Konstruktion, Messtechnik, Softwareentwicklung, Simulation... es gibt tausend Möglichkeiten



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gelaber. Du meinst schon Stadt-, Land- und Autobahnfahrten? Sowas könnte ich den ganzen Tag machen.


 
Das zeigt ja nur, das du gar nicht weißt was man bei ner Erprobungsfahrt so treibt! Wenn du gern Auto fährst, dann werde doch Fernfahrer! Erprobungen oder auch Vergleichsfahrten sind anstrengend, ermüdend und langweilig! Ist mal nett, wenn man es macht, aber die ganze Zeit? Da wird man blöd bei! Ich bin froh, dass ich solche Tests nicht machen muss, sondern in erster Linie kurze Beurteilungsfahrten.

Auch unsere Versuchsingenieure sind nicht unbedingt scharf drauf den ganzen Tag Anfahrlastversuche o.ä. zu machen. Nicht zuletzt auch, weil es einem auf den Magen schlägt. Aber auch deren Hauptaufgabe sieht zu deren Glück anders aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das zeigt ja nur, das du gar nicht weißt was man bei ner Erprobungsfahrt so treibt! Wenn du gern Auto fährst, dann werde doch Fernfahrer! Erprobungen oder auch Vergleichsfahrten sind anstrengend, ermüdend und langweilig! Ist mal nett, wenn man es macht, aber die ganze Zeit? Da wird man blöd bei! Ich bin froh, dass ich solche Tests nicht machen muss, sondern in erster Linie kurze Beurteilungsfahrten.
> 
> Auch unsere Versuchsingenieure sind nicht unbedingt scharf drauf den ganzen Tag Anfahrlastversuche o.ä. zu machen. Nicht zuletzt auch, weil es einem auf den Magen schlägt. Aber auch deren Hauptaufgabe sieht zu deren Glück anders aus.


 
Wie sollte ich auch, ich habe mit so etwas ja noch nie zu tun gehabt. 
Kannst du da ein bisschen genauer ausführen, was man da so den ganzen Tag macht? Und was ist dann im Gegensatz dazu eine Beurteilungsfahrt?


----------



## McZonk (17. Februar 2013)

Primärziel: Ins Auto setzen und Kilometer fressen! Oftmals geht es dabei auch nur darum - übertrieben ausgedrückt - ein geändertes Teil am FZ auf Dauerfestigkeit zu erproben bevor man es auf die Kunden loslässt.

Erprobungsfahrt hebt sich dabei von der Testfahrt ab, indem sie auf öffentlichen Straßen stattfindet. Bspws. wird _jeder_ gebaute AUDI A8 einer Erprobungsfahrt unterzogen - hier ist also eine 100% Kontrolle vor den Kunden vorgeschaltet (was wiederum bedeutet, dass man nie ein "neues" Auto bekommen wird ).

Edit: es scheint gemein hin immer so ein Traum als Junge zu sein "Testfahrer" zu werden. Ich hatte diesen Traumberuf auch mal eine Zeit lang. Autofahren bis zum Abwinken, immer tolle Autos fahren, womöglich Vorserie. Aber man muss eben wie Zappaesk schon schrieb attestieren, dass das ganze ein ziemlich langweiliger Job ist und vergleichsweise wenig Abwechslung bietet. Und ich kann nur sagen: es gibt auch mind. 1000 andere Wege um sich mit Prozessen weit vor einem Serienfahrzeug zu beschäftigen .


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Februar 2013)

Das mag sein, dass so etwas nach einer Weile langweilig wird - ich weiß nicht, bisher habe ich jedenfalls endlosen Spaß daran, einfach stundenlang zu fahren. Ob ich das ganze zu meinem Beruf machen wollte, ist natürlich die andere Frage - es gibt auch andere Wege, immer ein neues Auto unterm Hintern zu haben. 
Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, wie Zappaesk das ganze beschreiben würde.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Für wen arbeitest Du denn? Hatte mich im September bei Benz für das Werk Mannheim beworben, bin dann beim Vor Ort Test durchgerasselt.


 
was wollen die denn in dem Vor ort test so alles wissen?


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2013)

Was man da so macht hängt natürlich davon ab, was erprobt werden soll. Für mich ist das absolute Negativbeispiel, wenn das Gesamtfahrzeug freigefahren wird. D.h. da wird je nach Hersteller und Test 50t - 150tkm gefahren. Manche Tests sind im Straßenverkehr, andere auf ner Teststrecke. So fährt BMW z.B. 50tkm in Südfrankreich mehr oder weniger Vollgas immer im Kreis rum... toll! Die machen natürlich auch noch andere Sachen, aber das ist schonmal richtig übel. 
Oder Ford in Lommel (Belgien) eine ähnliche Strecke auf verschiedenen Rundkursen mit unterschiedlichem Charakter und entsprechenden Fahrvorschriften. Da werden Stadt-, Land, Autobahn- und Bergfahrten und was weiß ich noch simuliert. Dazu natürlich noch die üblichen Schlechtwegestrecken (grauenhaft zum selber fahren - man muss permanent aufs Klo!), Salzwasserdurchfahrten usw.
Die anderen OEMs machen ähnliche Dinge. D.h. da wird lange Stunden immer die gleiche Strecke gefahren mit immer den gleichen Fahrvorschriften... sterbenslangweilig! Das ist auch mit nem tollen Sportwagen nicht aufregender als mit einem 60PS Fiesta!

Bei der Komponentenerprobung werden z.B. Knallstarts gefahren. D.h. eine festgelegte Anzahl von Knall- oder auch Idiotstarts werden nacheinander gefahren, Vorwärts, Rückwärts... Das dauert je nach OEM auch einen Tag und man sollte regelmäßig Pause machen, weil es einem wirklich kotzübel wird dabei. 
Dann gibt es Erprobungen zu der Leistungsfähigkeit der Synchronisierungen. Da wird viele hundert mal der Gang ausgedreht und dann so hart wie möglich geschaltet - abends tut einem der Arm bis zu Schulter hoch weh...

Es gibt noch (sehr) viele andere Tests, die ich zum Großteil - solange sie das Getriebe nicht betreffen - gar nicht kenne. Jeder OEM hat da seine eigenen historisch entstandenen Tests, aber die Tests, die wirklich Spaß machen sind sicher in der Unterzahl und ob die auch noch nach 10 Jahren Spaß machen, dass wage ich zu bezweifeln... Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass diese Tests nicht nur mit den Topmotorisierungen gefahren werden müssen, sondern mit allen Fahrzeugen!

Eine Beurteilungsfahrt ist dagegen, dass man sich ins Auto setzt und bestimmte Einzelheiten beurteilt. Z.B. die Akustik, Schaltkomfort usw. Dabei geht es oft nur um bestimmte Phänomene (z.B. ein bestimmtes Geräusch im 3. Gang Schub zw. 2000 und 1800 rpm) und es dient auch dazu alte Stände zu neueren zu vergleichen. Natürlich geht es auch um eine Gesamtbeurteilung, aber oft sinds halt nur kleine Dinge, die beurteilt werden müssen.

Dann gibts noch Messfahrten wo z.B. solche zu beurteilenden Dinge messtechnisch erfasst werden usw.

Diese Fahrten sind alle relativ kurz und folgen keiner bestimmten Fahranweisung - außer natürlich, dass man das Phänomen so oft wie man es zur Beurteilung braucht anfährt. Es ist nicht immer einfach im Straßenverkehr bestimmte Fahrzustände gezielt zu erreichen, ansonsten erfordert es halt ein wenig Erfahrung um sowas auch beurteilen zu können. Es ist aber auch da weniger Vergnügen, als einfach Arbeit die zu tun ist, zumal die allerwenigsten Themen unter Vollgas zu beurteilen sind.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> was wollen die denn in dem Vor ort test so alles wissen?


 Mh, alles mögliche. Schnelligkeit (viele aufgaben unter Zeitdruck), einfache Matheaufgaben (Sinus, Dreisatz, Anwendungsaufgaben), Planungsvermögen wird getestet, Physikalisches Verständnis, Merkfähigkeit usw.

@Zappaesk: Danke für die ganzen Infos.


Mal ein Bild vom Innenraum meines Autos. Sieht für 130000km gut aus find ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich steh zwar nicht besonders auf ältere Autos aber der Innenraum sieht ja super aus!


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Februar 2013)

Wo ist der verfic*te Danke-Button. Danke, Zappaesk.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2013)

Kein Ding


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wo ist der verfic*te Danke-Button. Danke, Zappaesk.


 
Sehe ich ganz genauso, gilt auch für McZonk. 

Schöne Innenausstattung @8800 GT - von außen kann ich mich mit dem Auto eher weniger anfreunden, aber Hauptsache dir gefällt dein neues Gefährt.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Februar 2013)

Vor allem, SLK, Cabrio, und Automatik - geht mMn überhaupt nicht. Wollte ich nicht geschenkt. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2013)

Renault Megane Grand Tour 1.6 100 ps 5g
Opel Astra Sportstourer 1.4 100 ps 5g
Hyundai i30 cw 1.4 99 ps 6g

Wir suchen einen Kombi im Preisbereich bis 13.000€. Das sind die vielversprechendsten Kandidaten, wobei es den Astra zu dem Preis eigentlich nur gebraucht gibt. Was haltet ihr von den Modellen bzw. den Herstellern? Wo könnten Probleme auftreten? Bisher war ich eigentlich immer ziemlich fixiert auf deutsche oder japanische Hersteller, wenn es darum ging was qualitativ gutes zu kaufen. Leider gibt es von denen nichts größeres in dem Preisbereich, was auch noch nett aussieht und zumindest eine solche Motorisierung hat wie die unten. Haupsächlich werde wohl ich das Auto fahren, also durchaus mal etwas schneller und spritziger und ich würd auch gern auf ner Landstraße ne gute Figur machen können, zumindest soweit das mit nem untermotorisierten Kombi möglich ist. Mit am interessantesten ist wohl der Hyundai, weil er am günstigsten ist und dabei auch noch vergleichsweise viel Ausstattung mit sich bringt. Wir hatten früher schon Hyundais und hatten eigenlitch nie größere Probleme mit denen, aber trotzdem vertrau ich dem Verein nicht so ganz. Rein optisch finde ich den Renault am schönsten, ist aber auch der größte von den dreien, wobei der Hyundai zumindest noch ansatzweise so aussieht, als würde den ein 18 jähriger fahren. Und der Opel naja, der hat wegen des Preises kaum ne Chance, außer er wäre wirklich technisch weit besser als die anderen beiden.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Februar 2013)

Wie wärs denn mit nem gebrauchten Skoda Oktavia oder Toyota Avensis?

denen würde ich persönlich zumindest mehr vertrauen als Opel und Hyundai ^^


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

Ja, warum soll das ein Neuwagen sein? Das ist, wenn man kein Geschäftsleasing macht Geldverschwendung! Ich meine, wenn mans hat, oke, aber sonst, als privater? würde ich NIE machen!!

Nur mal so zwei Beispiele:

Unser passat hatte 7k Km, war keine 4 Monate alt und war ein Vorführwagen (und dem entsprechend geflegt...) und hat nur noch 29k € gekostet, statt 42k €!
Unser Golf VI hatte 15k KM und war nen Jahreswagen, hat 16k € gekostet, neupreis laut Liste 26k€!

Aso überhaupt keine Relation^^


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2013)

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Neuwagen sein, aber mehr als 15k km sollte er noch nicht haben. Und bei so Autos wie dem Hyundai ist der Preisunterschied zwischen neu und gebraucht natürlich viel geringer als bei nem Passat. Aber darum gehts doch gar nicht, mir gehts darum ob die Modelle mit gutem Gewissen kaufbar sind oder nicht. Ich tendiere fast am ehesten noch zum Hyundai und gerade da habe ich am meisten bedenken, auch wenn ich bisher nichts schlechtes über den lesen konnte.


----------



## totovo (17. Februar 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Neuwagen sein, aber mehr als 15k km sollte er noch nicht haben. Und bei so Autos wie dem Hyundai ist der Preisunterschied zwischen neu und gebraucht natürlich viel geringer als bei nem Passat. Aber darum gehts doch gar nicht, mir gehts darum ob die Modelle mit gutem Gewissen kaufbar sind oder nicht. Ich tendiere fast am ehesten noch zum Hyundai und gerade da habe ich am meisten bedenken, auch wenn ich bisher nichts schlechtes über den lesen konnte.


 

Das kann man vorher nie sagen...
Du kannst auch mit einem deutschen Fabrikat pech haben und ein Montagsmodell erwischen...
Aber du kannst ja gerne mal im Internet nach den entsprechenden Modellen googlen, ob die irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten haben!

ansonsten ist das ein oder andere Gebrauchtwagen vergleichsportal bestimmt dein Freund, ich habe vorhin mit den entsprechenden Kriterien gesucht und sehr viel Auswahl bekommen


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2013)

Damit der NX endlich mal aus dem Quark kommt.


----------



## ich558 (18. Februar 2013)

Ob da RedBull was dran ändert


----------



## XE85 (18. Februar 2013)

Klar verleiht ja Flügel .... 




Stryke7 schrieb:


> ...ist ja nicht mein Auto



Nicht gerade die feine Einstellung mit der man fremdes Eigentum behandelt.


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild



Den Innenraum nach sehr schön. Und mit dem V6 macht der bestimmt schön Spass zum Cruisen




Lee schrieb:


> Renault Megane Grand Tour 1.6 100 ps 5g
> Opel Astra Sportstourer 1.4 100 ps 5g
> Hyundai i30 cw 1.4 99 ps 6g



Nehm lieber einen Jahreswagen und steck das "gespaarte" in eine bessere Motorisierung. Der 1.6er im Renault geht noch aber bei beiden anderen .. wenns keine DI Turbos sind wirst ja bergauf schon vom ÖPNV, MAN, Scania und Co überholt  vorallem wenns noch beladen mit 4 Personen in den Urlaub geht


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich steh zwar nicht besonders auf ältere Autos aber der Innenraum sieht ja super aus!


Danke 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Schöne Innenausstattung @8800 GT - von außen kann ich mich mit dem Auto eher weniger anfreunden, aber Hauptsache dir gefällt dein neues Gefährt.


 Dankeschön 


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Vor allem, SLK, Cabrio, und Automatik - geht mMn überhaupt nicht. Wollte ich nicht geschenkt. Aber jedem das Seine.


Fahr mal den SLK mit V6 erst als Schalter und dann mit Automatik. Dann wirst du meine Wahl evtl verstehen 



Zoon schrieb:


> Den Innenraum nach sehr schön. Und mit dem V6 macht der bestimmt schön Spass zum Cruisen


Ja, Cruisen macht echt Spaß. Richtig sportlich will man damit auch nicht so häufig fahren, ab und an ne schnelle Kurve schon, aber auf dauer lieber gemütlich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2013)

Heute hab ich mich nun durchgerungen die Blackline high Rückleuchten für meine Auto zu bestellen 
Die passen besser zum schwarzen Auto.
Beispielbild http://imageshack.us/a/img139/5890/p1200016bildgrendernhg7.jpg

Bild, verbaut an meinem Auto kann ich noch nachreichen.


----------



## ich558 (18. Februar 2013)

Sehen bei vielen Autos kacke aus aber hier gefallen sie mir


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Februar 2013)

Haha, die Top Gear Folge vom Sonntag ist mal wieder der absolute Hammer.  Ich pack's nimmer. 

FinalGear.com :: Shows :: Top Gear :: Season 19 :: Episode 4


----------



## >ExX< (18. Februar 2013)

gibts die Rückleuchten nur als Nachrüstteil oder auch ab Werk?

Sehen auf jeden fall echt  aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> gibts die Rückleuchten nur als Nachrüstteil oder auch ab Werk?
> 
> Sehen auf jeden fall echt  aus.


 
Sind die originalen Blackline Facelift ab Werk.
Ich versuche nur Originalteile nachzurüsten, da das Auto keine Bastelbude werden soll.

Man kann schon viel aus einem Auto machen, siehe hier: http://www.1erforum.de/umbauten/schwarz-tief-123306.html


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2013)

Sagtmal... Der einser hat Heckantrieb? Laut Tim Schrick auch ne ziemliche Heckschleuder? Irgendwie macht mich der schon ziemlich an


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sagtmal... Der einser hat Heckantrieb? Laut Tim Schrick auch ne ziemliche Heckschleuder? Irgendwie macht mich der schon ziemlich an


 
Ach.. immer diese Unschuldslämmer.


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2013)

Der 1ner ist nur bedingt eine Heckschleuder, klar man kann das Heck kommen lassen (wie aber bei jedem Hecktriebler). Trotzdem gibt es da Autos die bessere Veranlagungen haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sagtmal... Der einser hat Heckantrieb? Laut Tim Schrick auch ne ziemliche Heckschleuder? Irgendwie macht mich der schon ziemlich an


 
ja, kann man schon sagen. 
Die 135i und 1er M Coupe Fahrer aus dem Forum machen einen da schon neidisch, die gehen nämlich richtig nach vorne und richtig gut und lange quer ( die meisten 130i/135i Fahrer habe sich ein Sperrdiff nachgerüstet )
Mein zahmer 118d geht im Winter und bei Nässe aber auch sehr gut quer 

Hier ein paar Videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GkXrUqRRyE&list=UUEeSYEjvoc6qmQPCAIbSFOA&index=2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pia6AM7zq5w&list=UUEeSYEjvoc6qmQPCAIbSFOA&index=1

Und in Papenburg, wo ich am 09. März bin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shd45CeVMSM&list=UUEeSYEjvoc6qmQPCAIbSFOA&index=7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkq-Lnbao4c


Und noch der starke Diesel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSiD-B6sDLI


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich versuche nur Originalteile nachzurüsten, da das Auto keine Bastelbude werden soll.


 
Was ist an original schwarzen Rückleuchten nun weniger Bastelbude als an Aftermarkt Rückleuchten? Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung, entweder sind alle getunten Autos mehr oder weniger Bastelbuden oder eben gar keine (bei gleicher Qualität). Mir fällt nun spontan kein Argument ein was an deinen Rückleuchten besser ist als an welchen von Hella und Co.


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2013)

Da steht BMW drauf


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ist an original schwarzen Rückleuchten nun weniger Bastelbude als an Aftermarkt Rückleuchten? Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung, entweder sind alle getunten Autos mehr oder weniger Bastelbuden oder eben gar keine (bei gleicher Qualität). Mir fällt nun spontan kein Argument ein was an deinen Rückleuchten besser ist als an welchen von Hella und Co.


 
Es sieht halt immer Sch**** aus, wenn man das Auto mal verkauft und da alle möglichen Hersteller aufgelistet sind. Außerdem verkauft sich der 1er mit Originalteilen weitaus besser


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

Es ging darum das ein Auto mit original Tuningrückleuchten keine Bastelbude ist, aber eine mit (eventuell sogar identischen) Aftermarkt Tuningrückleuchten schon.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ging darum das ein Auto mit original Tuningrückleuchten keine Bastelbude ist, aber eine mit (eventuell sogar identischen) Aftermarkt Tuningrückleuchten schon.


 
Das sind keine Tuningrückleuchten, sondern gehören zu bestimmten Ausstattungspaketen , z.B. Performance oder M ab Werk.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ging darum das ein Auto mit original Tuningrückleuchten keine Bastelbude ist, aber eine mit (eventuell sogar identischen) Aftermarkt Tuningrückleuchten schon.


 
Eine Rückleuchte, die der Hersteller als Original Zubehör verkauft, wird ja wohl keine Tuningrückleuchte sein, und damit das Auto auch keine Bastelbude. 

Oder ist es für dich auch "Aftermarkt-Tuning", wenn man seinen BMW mit M-Paket bestellt?


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn sie nicht original an diesem Fahrzeug und in dieser Ausstattung verbaut wurde zählt es als Tuning.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht original an diesem Fahrzeug und in dieser Ausstattung verbaut wurde zählt es als Tuning.


 
Cool, dann hat fast jeder Deutsche ein getuntes Auto, die meisten werden sich die Winterfelgen nämlich nachträglich beim Händler gekauft haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht original an diesem Fahrzeug und in dieser Ausstattung verbaut wurde zählt es als Tuning.


 
Würde ich ebenfalls widersprechen, nicht jeder Änderung oder Modifikation gilt aus Tuning


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Sehe ich so Riverna, ein Golf 6 mit den LED Rückleuchten des GTI ist ja auch nicht mehr Original sonder getuned.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich warte ja immernoch dass Audi den Biturbo-Diesel endlich in den A5 baut......


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sehe ich so Riverna, ein Golf 6 mit den LED Rückleuchten des GTI ist ja auch nicht mehr Original sonder getuned.


 
Ist Original, gab es als Zubehör ab Werk


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Cool, dann hat fast jeder Deutsche ein getuntes Auto, die meisten werden sich die Winterfelgen nämlich nachträglich beim Händler gekauft haben.


 
Wenn die Felgen nicht Serie auf dem Auto sind, kann man es gut und gerne als "Tuning" bezeichnen. Darum ging es aber nicht sondern darum das Aftermarkt Teile gleich eine Bastelbude ist und wenn die Teile vom Hersteller selber kommen ist das natürlich was ganz anderes und viel besser. Wenn wir das Thema Felgen nun nochmal aufgreifen, ist also jedes Fahrzeug was nicht die originalen Alufelgen oder wenigstens welche aus dem Bestellkatalog hat nun eine Bastelkarre.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn die Felgen nicht Serie auf dem Auto sind, kann man es gut und gerne als "Tuning" bezeichnen. Darum ging es aber nicht sondern darum das Aftermarkt Teile gleich eine Bastelbude ist und wenn die Teile vom Hersteller selber kommen ist das natürlich was ganz anderes und viel besser. Wenn wir das Thema Felgen nun nochmal aufgreifen, ist also jedes Fahrzeug was nicht die originalen Alufelgen oder wenigstens welche aus dem Bestellkatalog hat nun eine Bastelkarre.


 

Wenn ich mir also einen neuen BMW kaufe, ihn in der Welt abhole, dann zu meinem Händler fahre, und mir bei dem Winterreifen/-felgen draufmachen lasse, die ich bei ihm kaufe, ist das Auto also getunt?! Nach der Logik, die du da von dir gibt's, schon, denn Winterreifen kann man NICHT bei der Fahrzeugbestellung mit ankreuzen. Die musst du beim Händler aus dem ZUBEHÖRKATALOG auswählen und kaufen - und wenn du 10 Seiten weiterblätterst, sind in diesem gleichen Katalog auch schwarz getönte Heckleuchten zu erwerben. Jetzt erklär mir nochmal, wo du da einen elementaren Unterschied siehst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> [...]und wenn die Teile vom Hersteller selber kommen ist das natürlich was ganz anderes und viel besser.


 
Ja, da der Wiederverkaufswert dadurch nicht sinkt.


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir also einen neuen BMW kaufe, ihn in der Welt abhole, dann zu meinem Händler fahre, und mir bei dem Winterreifen/-felgen draufmachen lasse, die ich bei ihm kaufe, ist das Auto also getunt?! Nach der Logik, die du da von dir gibt's, schon, denn Winterreifen kann man NICHT bei der Fahrzeugbestellung mit ankreuzen. Die musst du beim Händler aus dem ZUBEHÖRKATALOG auswählen und kaufen - und wenn du 10 Seiten weiterblätterst, sind in diesem gleichen Katalog auch schwarz getönte Heckleuchten zu erwerben. Jetzt erklär mir nochmal, wo du da einen elementaren Unterschied siehst.


 
Sag mal willst du es nicht verstehen?
Wo schrieb ich etwas davon das es getunt ist? Ich schrieb lediglich das auch sowas unter "Tuning" fällt... lesen -> verstehen. 
Aber meinem Argument mit den Felgen gehst du gekonnt aus dem Weg... 
Es geht mir schlicht und ergreifend um den Ausdruck Bastelbude wenn man keine Herstellerspezifischen Anbauteile verbaut. Für MICH macht es da keinen Unterschied ob man "Tuning" aus dem Zubehörkatalog oder von einem Fremdhersteller nimmt. 

Und deinen  kannst du dir schenken. !



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, da der Wiederverkaufswert dadurch nicht sinkt.


 
Würde es bei gescheiten Rückleuchten von anderen Zubehörhändlern auch nicht... ich rede nicht von Ebay oder ATU.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Würde es bei gescheiten Rückleuchten von anderen Zubehörhändlern auch nicht... ich rede nicht von Ebay oder ATU.


 
Beim 1er wohl, da er zum Premiumsegment gehört und die eventuellen Käufer von nicht originalen Teilen unter Umständen abgeschreckt werden. Ich würde so ein Auto auch nicht kaufen


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wo schrieb ich etwas davon das es getunt ist? Ich schrieb lediglich das auch sowas unter "Tuning" fällt...


 
Sorry,  aber das finde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr logisch ....


Nicht jede Änderung vom Serienzustand fällt unter  Tuning.  


"Bastelbuden"  sind für mich eher die ganzen kleinen Corsas, Golf 3 etc die Abflussrohrdicke Endrohre hinter sich her schleifen und offensichtlich schon auf jeder Bodenwelle des Landes mal etwas Lack vom Plastikbodykit gelassen haben ...


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist Original, gab es als Zubehör ab Werk


 Sicher? Aber ganz am Anfang doch nicht?


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sag mal willst du es nicht verstehen?
> Wo schrieb ich etwas davon das es getunt ist? Ich schrieb lediglich das auch sowas unter "Tuning" fällt... lesen -> verstehen.
> Aber meinem Argument mit den Felgen gehst du gekonnt aus dem Weg...
> Es geht mir schlicht und ergreifend um den Ausdruck Bastelbude wenn man keine Herstellerspezifischen Anbauteile verbaut. Für MICH macht es da keinen Unterschied ob man "Tuning" aus dem Zubehörkatalog oder von einem Fremdhersteller nimmt.


 
Versteht irgendjemand sonst den Unterschied zwischen "Tuning" und "getunt"? Ich leider nicht. 
Also wenn ich mein Auto "getunt" habe, ist das nicht zwingend "Tuning", und wenn ich "Tuning" betreibe, ist mein Auto nicht zwingend "getunt"? 

Welchem Argument mit den Felgen gehe ich gekonnt aus dem Weg? Wusste gar nicht, dass ich das so gut kann.  Ich meine, ich bin auf alles eingegangen - scheinbar besitze ich mir ungeahnte Kräfte.

Na gut, dann macht es für dich eben keinen Unterschied, ob man originale Hersteller-Produkte aus dem Katalog (wie Winterfelgen, leicht anders gefärbte, originale Rückleuchten) ans Auto anbringt, oder Fremdprodukte - alles Tuning, rigoros. Ist Tanken nach der Logik eigentlich auch Tuning?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sicher? Aber ganz am Anfang doch nicht?


 
Ich meine aber, dass es die Rückleuchten vom GTI/GTD noch für den normalen Golf zu bestellen gab.


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim 1er wohl, da er zum Premiumsegment gehört und die eventuellen Käufer von nicht originalen Teilen unter Umständen abgeschreckt werden. Ich würde so ein Auto auch nicht kaufen


 
Wir sprechen hier von einem 1ner BMW nicht von einem sündhaft teuren Supersportwagen... nur weil du so ein Auto nicht kaufen würdest, heißt es nicht das es bei allen so ist. Aber warst du nicht auch derjenige der eine Bastuck Auspuffanlage bei sich verbaut hat oder wollte? Oder verwechsel ich dich hier gerade?



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ist Tanken nach der Logik eigentlich auch Tuning?


 
Jetzt wird es mir doch ein wenig zu blöd...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber warst du nicht auch derjenige der eine Bastuck Auspuffanlage bei sich verbaut hat oder wollte? Oder verwechsel ich dich hier gerade?


 

Nope, original (  ) Performance ESD ist drunter.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es mir doch ein wenig zu blöd...


 
Danke für die Zustimmung.

@ Topic: Vorige Tage gesehen. Ich hoffe, wir machen in den nächsten Monaten mal eine Probefahrt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(S Diesel, man erkennt es leider nicht so gut.)


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

So was kann sich auch nur hier verkaufen.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2013)

Wie ich den neuen Cayenne hasse   Der ist so potthässlich...


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie ich den neuen Cayenne hasse   Der ist so potthässlich...


 
Wie ich den Cayenne liebe - sieht einfach spitze aus. Schlank, sportlich, schnell, potent.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2013)

Schlank? Sportlich? Habe ich was verpasst? Seit wann ist denn ein SUV sportlich?

Der fährt sich wie ein Bus! Mag sein, dass er am Besten um die Kurve geht - im Vergleich zu anderen SUVs und Omnibussen - aber mit sportlich hat das eigentlich nix zu tun...


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Dann leiber ein Murano Cabrio


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Schlank? Sportlich? Habe ich was verpasst? Seit wann ist denn ein SUV sportlich?
> 
> Der fährt sich wie ein Bus! Mag sein, dass er am Besten um die Kurve geht - im Vergleich zu anderen SUVs und Omnibussen - aber mit sportlich hat das eigentlich nix zu tun...


 
Ich meine nicht absolut, sondern relativ.
Absolut wäre schließlich auch ein F430 weniger sportlich als ein GT-R, nimmt ihm der doch 20+ Sekunden auf der NS ab. 
ABer wenn man sich im Bereich der SUV's bewegt - finde mal einen, der da ran kommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2013)

Warum sollte ich nach nem sportlichen SUV suchen? Ich suche ja auch nicht nach nem evangelischen Papst.

Im übrigen lässt sich Sportlichkeit mMn nicht in irgendwelchen Rundenzeiten festmachen. Das ist eher eine Frage des Fahrgefühls und keinesfalls an objektiven Messwerten festzumachen.

Schönes Beispiel ist zB ein smart Roadster. Messwerte sind nicht berauschend, aber subjektiv ist das trotzdem eine sportliche Kiste!


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2013)

Man könnte auch sagen sportlich ist ein Ur-Jeep weil man da ganz schön am Lenkrad reißen muss um was zu bewegen.

Wenn es darum geht dass es sich schnell anfühlt ist der mit flach gelegter Windschutzsscheibe wahrscheinlich auch ganz vorne dabei.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich nach nem sportlichen SUV suchen? Ich suche ja auch nicht nach nem evangelischen Papst.
> 
> Im übrigen lässt sich Sportlichkeit mMn nicht in irgendwelchen Rundenzeiten festmachen. Das ist eher eine Frage des Fahrgefühls und keinesfalls an objektiven Messwerten festzumachen.
> 
> Schönes Beispiel ist zB ein smart Roadster. Messwerte sind nicht berauschend, aber subjektiv ist das trotzdem eine sportliche Kiste!


 
Du suchst vielleicht nicht danach, es gibt aber genügend Leute, die genau sowas suchen. 

Stimmt auch. Auch da hat der Cayenne im Segment der SUV's überall die Nase vorn. (Potenter Motor vorausgesetzt.)

Und mit deinem Smart-Beispiel stützt du nur meine Aussagen. Na klar, ein 911 gegen einen Smart Roadster - wer ist wohl sportlicher. Aber wenn man den Smart mit seinem Segment und möglichen Alternativen vergleicht, stellt man fest, dass er eben doch ein kleines Spaßmobil ist. Ersetze Smart durch Cayenne.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde den Cayenne auch im direkten Vergleich langweilig - wie andere SUVs halt auch.

Ist halt mehr was für Leute, die andere Dinge kompensieren müssen. Für irgendwas gut sind die Kisten ja sonst nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Cayenne auch im direkten Vergleich langweilig - wie andere SUVs halt auch.
> 
> *Ist halt mehr was für Leute, die andere Dinge kompensieren müssen.* Für irgendwas gut sind die Kisten ja sonst nicht.


 
Und damit hast du dich disqualifiziert. 
Schade eigentlich, sonst waren deine Beiträge meistens hochinteressant.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2013)

Dann sag mir doch mal für was so ein Klotz gut sein soll?!


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Und damit hast du dich disqualifiziert.
> Schade eigentlich, sonst waren deine Beiträge meistens hochinteressant.


 

Der IST hochinteressant! Weil er Absolut recht hat


----------



## dekay55 (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht absolut, sondern relativ.
> Absolut wäre schließlich auch ein F430 weniger sportlich als ein GT-R, nimmt ihm der doch 20+ Sekunden auf der NS ab.
> ABer wenn man sich im Bereich der SUV's bewegt - finde mal einen, der da ran kommt.


 
BMW X5 Le Mans, 700 Brachiale PS aus nem 12 Zylinder,  Nordschleife 7.49Minuten von Strietzel gefahren ....... 
Ok zugegeben es gibt ihn so nicht zu kaufen, aber es gibt ihn, mit Strassenzulassung


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2013)

Das finden ich nicht beeindruckend. 700PS machen halt auch nen Stahlklotz schnell. Sinnig wurde aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (19. Februar 2013)

Beeindruckend sind die Fahrleistungen und so viel wurde auch nicht geändert an dem X5.... aber egal
Eigentlich sollte das nur nen versuchsobjekt sein, und es hat keiner von den BMW leuts gedacht, das die karre auch nur 5 Km durchhält. 
Aber ja ist ja nichts beindruckendes


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2013)

Och den Cayenne finde ich schon ganz nett. Optisch gefällt er mir gut und wenn man sich denn den Großen leistet hat er auch was unter der Haube.
Ein Bekannter meines Vaters hat von den großen Viechern zwei Stück. Ich meine da mal was von bis zu 30l auf 100km gehört zu haben wenn man "sportlich" unterwegs ist


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann sag mir doch mal für was so ein Klotz gut sein soll?!


 
Du willst jetzt allen Ernstes über den Sinn und Unsinn von Automobilen diskutieren?
Warum fahren wir nicht alle Trabbi, hm? Ist doch super, vier Leute rein, Gepäck geht nicht so viel, dann packt man halt weniger, und fertig! Spitze, oder?
Man man man..

Was geht es dich an, wenn Leuten so ein Auto gefällt? Was geht es dich an, wenn Leute so viel Geld für ein Auto ausgeben? Spricht aus deinem Kommentar Neid oder tatsächliches Unverständnis für verschiedene Vorlieben verschiedener Menschen?
Warum gehen manche lieber zum Italiener, andere zum Griechen, und wieder andere essen am liebsten eine Currywurst?
Ich fühle mich gerade, wie als wenn ich einem 5jährigen die Welt erklären würde..


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2013)

Aber es stimmt doch. Ne fahrende Schrankwand soll sportlich sein?
Wozu? Der ist teurer als ein...was weiss ich M3 und um längen schlechter in Sachen fahrleistungen.. Praktisch isser auch nicht...

Edit: Du benimmst dich aber auch wie der größte Fanboy


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa, dann akzeptiere du doch einfach, dass nicht jedem so ein Auto gefallen muss.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber es stimmt doch. Ne fahrende Schrankwand soll sportlich sein?


 
Naja, ob man ihn mag oder nicht:  Für seine Größe ist Fahrzeugklasse ist ein Cayenne S schon ziemlich sportlich unterwegs


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2013)

mach doch mal ruihg. Sicher kann dir ein SUV gefallen! 

Aber es gibt durchaus sinnvollere Automobile als diese Spritschleudern...
Zappaesk wollte mit sicherheit nichts anderes sagen...


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Whoosaa, dann akzeptiere du doch einfach, dass nicht jedem so ein Auto gefallen muss.


 
Keiner muss es mögen, das hat niemand erwartet. Ich am allerwenigsten, jeder soll machen, was ihm gefällt.

Aber solche Kommentare..



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist halt mehr was für Leute, die andere Dinge kompensieren müssen.


 
stoßen euch also nicht auf? Interessantes Niveau hier.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2013)

Ich ich kann schon nachvollziehen warum Leute sowas kaufen. Wie gesagt zur Kompensation gewisser Defizite eignet sich sowas sicher gut.

Aber die Teile sind für sonst nix gut. Fahrleistungen mäßig bezogen auf die nötige Leistung, Verbräuche zum fortlaufen, zu hoher Schwerpunkt für ordentliche Kurvenräuberei. Kofferraum ordentlich, aber kleiner wie ein ordentlicher Kombi - der nebenbei besser geht und weniger braucht...

Nur fürs Ego gut. Wers mag soll sich gern sowas kaufen, aber von Sport sollte man in dem Fall nicht reden. Das ist echt lächerlich!


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2013)

Dickes Like


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Keiner muss es mögen, das hat niemand erwartet. Ich am allerwenigsten, jeder soll machen, was ihm gefällt.
> 
> Aber solche Kommentare..
> 
> ...



Mich persönlich stört es jetzt nicht, zumindest hänge ich mich jetzt nicht daran auf. Wie ich mit solchen Aussagen umgehen würde, wenn ich selber das Auto hätte; ich weiß es nicht. Ich schätze aber mal, ich würde es einfach überlesen bzw. mir wäre es egal. Was andere von mir denken, ist mir oftmals relativ schnuppe. Ich kaufe mir Dinge die überflüssig sind (ja so ein Chayenne BRAUCHT kein Mensch) weil ich Spaß dran habe und dafür dann gerne mein Geld ausgebe. 
Ich fahre ja auch ein Motorrad, das die 300 km/h Marke knackt um die "coolen" Typen in ihren aufgemotzen VWs oder den uralt BMWs zu verheizen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

Man muss auch an die Personen denken, die so ein Auto brauchen. Bekannte von mit mir haben den neuen Touareg, den brauchen die, um ihr Boot zu transportieren. Da lohnt es sich nicht, extra ein zusätzliches Auto zu kaufen.

Edit:



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch ein Motorrad, das die 300 km/h Marke knackt um die "coolen" Typen in ihren aufgemotzen VWs oder den uralt BMWs zu verheizen


 
... und man sehr leicht übersehen und totgefahren wird. Ich kann Motorräder nicht ausstehen ... Scheißdinger sind das 
Ich hab schon viele Bekannte verloren, die mit ihrem Motorrad übersehen wurden.
Hendrik Vieth stirbt bei Motorrad-Unfall - Die Motorsport-Welt trauert - Mehr Motorsport Nachrichten News Artikel - Motorsport-Magazin.com


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2013)

Und wo scheitert da ein Kombi?


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2013)

an der Zulässigen Anhängelast 

Der Tuareg macht da bis zu 3,5t, der Passat schafft "nur" 2,2t


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Februar 2013)

Frage zwischendurch:
Ist es normal, dass bei einem 2005-06 Peugeot 307 SW das Lenkrad so extrem locker ist und (im Vergleich zu u.a. nem Golf VI oder nem 2011 Astra) sich so leicht bewegen lässt?
MfG


----------



## Klutten (19. Februar 2013)

Jupp. Die Franzosen haben es auch 2013 noch nicht geschafft, in allen Modellen eine Servolenkung zu verbauen, die einem das Gefühl von Kontrolle oder Rückmeldung der Straße vermittelt.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]]
... und man sehr leicht übersehen und totgefahren wird. Ich kann Motorräder nicht ausstehen ... Scheißdinger sind das 
[/QUOTE]
 Und für mich sind Diesel PKW 'Scheißdinger'


----------



## totovo (19. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und für mich sind Diesel PKW 'Scheißdinger'


 

für die eine Behauptung gibts Objektive Tatsachen 

Das mit dem Diesel musst du mir erst mal erläutern 

(Achtung, gewollte Spitzfindigkeit  )


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

Ein SUV hat genau soviel Sinn wie der G20 Van von meinem Vater... trotzdem mag er es. Wird wahrscheinlich auch niemand verstehen wie man ein 2.5T schweren Wagen mit 5.7L Hubraum und einem mords Durst im Alltag fahren will, mein Ding ist das auch nicht aber mein Vater ist damit echt glücklich. Jeder wie er es mag, für mich wäre so eine Einbauküche auch nichts.  Ich akzeptiere es aber wenn die Leute sowas gut finden, im Gegenzug erhoffe ich mir natürlich auch wenig Tolleranz was meine Vorlieben angeht.


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2013)

Vorhin im Fitnessstudio auf dem Fernseher gesehen...

MUSS ICH HABEN! Wenn die Autos denn nur nicht so teuer wären 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZolmUD2-Cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jupp. Die Franzosen haben es auch 2013 noch nicht geschafft, in allen Modellen eine Servolenkung zu verbauen, die einem das Gefühl von Kontrolle oder Rückmeldung der Straße vermittelt.


 
Sowas finde ich Fürchterlich, aber der Opel meiner Eltern ist da auch nicht viel besser ...


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

Mein letzter Posting mit dem Turbolader war nur ein Witz, dass war eigentlich der Turbolader für einen Freund und was ist nun? Ich hab mir doch einen geholt und der NX läuft bald Zwangsbeatmet. Bin mal gespannt... das hier ist das gute Stück. Ist nur ein kleiner Lader für ~ 350PS das sollte bei dem Gewicht und dem Antrieb aber auch mehr als genug sein.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2013)

Ich finde beim Lenkrad muss man was zum zupacken haben 

Edit: 350PS?  Das ist aber ein ordentlicher Leistungszuwachs, finde ich


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

Das ist die maximal Leistung die der Turbo leisten könnte in der Theorie. Ich werde mich wohl im Bereich um die 280PS bewegen wie es ein SR20VET auch im Serienzustand macht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

Seat hat ja schon den 184PS Diesel beim neuen Leon im Programm, vor Audi und VW, wusste ich gar nicht.
184PS und 380NM werden bestimmt gut anschieben bei etwas über 1300KG  Optisch finde ich den Leon auch ganz gelungen, besser als der neue Golf.
Die VA wird bei dem Drehmoment aber bestimmt prinzipiell dauernd überfordert sein


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2013)

280PS im NX? Kranker Scheiß


----------



## Metalic (19. Februar 2013)

Der Seat Leon wäre bei mir derzeit auch der Kleinwagen, den ich mir kaufen würde wenn es nach dem Optischen geht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Der Seat Leon wäre bei mir derzeit auch der Kleinwagen, den ich mir kaufen würde wenn es nach dem Optischen geht.


 
Preislich ist der auch ganz i.O.
Für den 184er Diesel + Zusatzausstattung ist man bei etwas über 31.000€, finde ich ganz ok, vorallem im Vergleich zum A1, der mit dem 185er Benziner locker an die 35.000€ geht und eine Ecke kleiner ist.
http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news/seat-leon-preise-neuer-seat-leon-ab-15390-euro-5722397.html


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2013)

Der Seat Leon gefällt mir auch Bombe, vom Innenraum her finde ich den Golf aber um längen besser.


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 280PS im NX? Kranker Scheiß


 
Sind doch nur knapp 80PS mehr als jetzt  
Wenn ich die Woche mal Zeit habe schaue ich ob das vom Platz her mit dem Ladeluftkühler überhaupt passt, wenn ich den einfach nicht verbaut bekomme, muss ich mir was anderes überlegen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Der Seat Leon gefällt mir auch Bombe, vom Innenraum her finde ich den Golf aber um längen besser.


 
Zum Vorgänger aber um Welten besser. Außerdem siedelt VW Seat immer eine Stufe unter sich an, Audi wäre dann die Stufe über VW.

Edit: 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Und für mich sind Diesel PKW 'Scheißdinger'


 
Lies mal den nachfolgenden Satz nach deinem Zitat von mir, dann wirst du das vielleicht verstehen


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sind doch nur knapp 80PS mehr als jetzt
> Wenn ich die Woche mal Zeit habe schaue ich ob das vom Platz her mit dem Ladeluftkühler überhaupt passt, wenn ich den einfach nicht verbaut bekomme, muss ich mir was anderes überlegen.



137 wenn ich richtig rechne


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum Vorgänger aber um Welten besser. Außerdem siedelt VW Seat immer eine Stufe unter sich an, Audi wäre dann die Stufe über VW.


 
Ja, das ist schon richtig.

Aber die Außenhülle vom Seat mit dem Innenraum vom Golf, das wär top


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 137 wenn ich richtig rechne


 
Dann hast du in Mathematik aber nicht aufgepasst 

280 - 200 = 80


----------



## der_yappi (19. Februar 2013)

Bei deinen vielen Autos weiß man ja nie auf was man sich beziehen soll 

Aber warum jetzt Turbo?
Du hast doch vor einiger Zeit so über aufgeladene Autos gelästert, oder täusch ich mich? 


Zum neuen Leon:
Sieht aus wie mein Ibiza 6j in Groß
Und auch die Karosseriepolitik wird an den kleinen Ibi angelehnt.
SC als Dreitürer, der normale Fünftürer und zusätzlich der ST als Kombi.
Vor allem letzter interessiert mich vom Design.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2013)

Dein NX hat doch 143PS?! War mein letzter Stand.


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei deinen vielen Autos weiß man ja nie auf was man sich beziehen soll



Ich hab doch nur zwei Stück und Tuning kommt eigentlich immer in den roten. Der andere ist nur zum fahren 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber warum jetzt Turbo?
> Du hast doch vor einiger Zeit so über aufgeladene Autos gelästert, oder täusch ich mich?



Hab ich das? 
Kommt halt drauf an was für ein Motor es ist, einen 1.4L mit Turbo finde ich irgendwie doof. Also ein 2L Motor sollte es schon mindestens sein, lieber noch etwas mehr. Turboumbau ist halt das preisgünstigste um mehr Leistung raus zu holen, für die selbe Leistung als Sauger müsste ich gute 7000Euro - 8500Euro in die Hand nehmen.



watercooled schrieb:


> Dein NX hat doch 143PS?! War mein letzter Stand.



Nicht falsch und auch nicht richtig. 
Der Rote = ~ 200PS 
Der Graue = 143PS


----------



## kazzig (19. Februar 2013)

Der neue Seat sieht ja kaum aus wie der neue A3...bisschen geklaut sieht er schon aus


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2013)

Gut zu wissen. Ich dachte immer du hättest nur ehemals den Sunny gehabt und den 143er NX.
Bin mal gespannt. Wann beginnt der Umbau?
Was muss eigentlich alles gemacht werden für einen Turbo umbau?

Steuergerät, Ansaugtrakt und Auslass ist klar. Aber was noch?


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2013)

Durch die Softaufladung ist es nicht soviel, Verdichtungreduzierung, verstärkte Lager eventuell andere Kolben. Wann es los geht weiß ich nicht, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich vielleicht doch am eigentlichen Plan festhalten soll und den Motor im klassischen Saugerstil etwas aufpeppel. Erstmal schauen ob ich irgendwo den LLK verbaut bekomme, da ist so extrem wenig Platz das ich das als größtes Problem sehe. Ein freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät muss natürlich ebenfalls verbaut werden, größere Einspritzventile auch aber das zähle ich nicht dazu das war so oder so geplant. 

Nein ich habe zwei 100NX, einen roten und den grauen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2013)

Ich denke der Rote hat momentan weniger Leistung als Serie? Hattest du das nichtmal gesagt?


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Seat hat ja schon den 184PS Diesel beim  neuen Leon im Programm, vor Audi und VW, wusste ich gar nicht.



Ich finde diese PS "Spielerein" immer amüsant - BMW hat 183 beim 20d, müssen es bei der VAG natürlich 184 sein.


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich denke der Rote hat momentan weniger Leistung als Serie? Hattest du das nichtmal gesagt?



Nein das sagte ich nicht. Ich sagte er beschleunigt schlechter da er nicht abgestimmt ist, ändert aber nichts dran wieviel Leistung er hat. Aber einen Teil wieso er so schlecht ging wurde schon gefunden und behoben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese PS "Spielerein" immer amüsant - BMW hat 183 beim 20d, müssen es bei der VAG natürlich 184 sein.


 
Nein, auch 184 PS bei gleicher Drehzahl und gleiches Drehmoment auch bei der gleichen Drehzahl


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2013)

Was mir beim neuen Leon gefällt sind die Voll LED Scheinwerfer. Leider habe ich die Befürchtung das die Lebensdauer nicht die Beste ist und ein Wechsel schweine teuer wird.


----------



## ich558 (20. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was mir beim neuen Leon gefällt sind die Voll LED Scheinwerfer. Leider habe ich die Befürchtung das die Lebensdauer nicht die Beste ist und ein Wechsel schweine teuer wird.



LEDs habe eine extrem lange Lebensdauer?


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> LEDs habe eine extrem lange Lebensdauer?


 
Die LEDs an sich schon, die Lötstellen und andere Faktoren leider nicht. Hatten wir ja schon mal, anhand der LED Rückleuchten vom Passat (B6) und Golf Plus. 

@Klutten wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem LED Tagfahrlicht vom Audi A4 (B8, non Facelift) aus? Du hast da evtl. einen groben Überblick, was Ausfälle angeht. Im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr habe ich da nämlich noch keinen Defekt erkennen können. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.


----------



## darksplinter (20. Februar 2013)

Die halten ewig...
Also bei nem Freund bestimmt schon 4 Jahre


----------



## aloha84 (20. Februar 2013)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Die halten ewig...
> Also bei nem Freund bestimmt schon 4 Jahre



Ewig und 4 Jahre schließt sich irgendwie aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was mir beim neuen Leon gefällt sind die Voll LED Scheinwerfer. Leider habe ich die Befürchtung das die Lebensdauer nicht die Beste ist und ein Wechsel schweine teuer wird.



Uninteressant für mich, da ich ein VAG Auto höchstens 1 Jahr fahren werde um möglichst wenig Verlust zu machen ( Werksrabatt )


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> LEDs habe eine extrem lange Lebensdauer?



grundsätzlich schon - allerdings werden die LEDs in PKW Bereich derartig ans Limit gebracht (um die Leuchtkraft zu erreichen) das sie aktiv gekühlt werden müssen und sehr hohe Temperaturen erreicht werden. Beides nicht sehr förderlich für die Lebensdauer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Uninteressant für mich, da ich ein VAG Auto höchstens 1 Jahr fahren werde um möglichst wenig Verlust zu machen ( Werksrabatt )


 
VAG Autos kann man aus heutiger Sicht schlecht ein Jahr fahren, da die VAG 1993 aufgelöst wurde  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> VAG Autos kann man aus heutiger Sicht schlecht ein Jahr fahren, da die VAG 1993 aufgelöst wurde  .


 
Dann eben Automarken, die zum VW Konzern gehören


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Uninteressant für mich, da ich ein VAG Auto höchstens 1 Jahr fahren werde um möglichst wenig Verlust zu machen ( Werksrabatt )


 
Für dich vielleicht. Für mich nicht. Ich plane eigentlich meine nächsten Wagen min 8 Jahre zu fahren.


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> VAG Autos kann man aus heutiger Sicht schlecht ein Jahr fahren, da die VAG 1993 aufgelöst wurde  .



Na endlich  Ich denk schon die ganze Zeit VAG? VAG?? Aber das war ja vor meiner Zeit


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Na endlich  Ich denk schon die ganze Zeit VAG? VAG?? Aber das war ja vor meiner Zeit


 Same here


----------



## ich558 (20. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Same here



Dito


----------



## >ExX< (20. Februar 2013)

Deswegen haben immer nur 2 bis 3 personen von VAG gesprochen.

War auch vor meiner Zeit, aber erklärt sich irgendwie von selbst, die bezeichnung^^

@king:  du arbeitest bei "VAG"?


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was mir beim neuen Leon gefällt sind die Voll LED Scheinwerfer.


 Just heute einen Test dazu gelesen und die vergleichsweise günstigen LED-SWs scheinen in erster Linie auch fürs Gefallen gebaut zu sein. Eben was für Leute mit Styling und Early-Adopters. Wer dagegen auf Sicherheit Wert legt, sollte sich wohl eher nach was anderem umsehen... Ich konnte mir persönlich bisweilen aber noch kein Bild von den neuen Voll-LEDs am Seat machen.



			
				Winter Car 2013 "Lapland Odyssey" S. 12-46 schrieb:
			
		

> The most annoying grade, of course, is the six awarded for the lights. The latest technology will not help if it is used for looks alone. The Leon`s LED lights even fall behind the basic halogens in terms of power. White light is more useful for the eyes, of course, but the poor implementation is, nevertheless, a shame.



Im Test putzen sie die LEDs jedenfalls ziemlich runter (6 von 10 Punkten).


----------



## >ExX< (20. Februar 2013)

In derauto bild wurden die leuchten aber gelobt, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertuhe.


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2013)

Ist ja auch nicht ganz auszuschließen dass sie einFZ mit falsch eingestellten Scheinwerfer im Test hatten (wobei Pressefahrzeuge eigentlich schon immer sehr, sehr intensiv überprüft werden). Aber mal so nebenbei: Auf die AutoBild gebe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sonderlich viel.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. Februar 2013)

@Klutten: Danke, ich fand es nämlich komisch, dass das Lenkrad von dem Auto bereits bei den geringsten Bodenwellen anfängt zu schlackern ohne ende...
MFG


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @king:  du arbeitest bei "VAG"?



Bei Volkswagen, ja


----------



## Klutten (20. Februar 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Klutten wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem LED Tagfahrlicht vom Audi A4 (B8, non Facelift) aus? Du hast da evtl. einen groben Überblick, was Ausfälle angeht. Im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr habe ich da nämlich noch keinen Defekt erkennen können. Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.



Die Problematik am Heck hatten wir ja schon mal, aber an den Front-LEDs als Tagfahrlicht oder auch teilweise als Blinker (Audi/VW/BMW) habe ich bisher nicht einen Defekt erblickt. Man sollte das aber im Auge behalten und bei einem Autokauf recherchieren, denn wie ich schon mal schrieb, dürfen LED-Elemente nicht repariert werden und kosten im Fall des aktuellen A6 irgendwas bei 1.600 Euro (für einen LED-Hauptscheinwerfer). Dagegen ist einer meiner Scheinwerfer (Bi-Xenon, dynamische Lichtverteilung, Kurvenlicht, Abbiegelicht, LED-Blinker) mit 950 Euro ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2013)

Gibts beim neuen Leon eig. nur die Wahl zwischen Halogen oder Voll-LED?
Hat der überhaupt kein Xenon mehr im Programm?

Zumindest hab ich im Konfigurator kein Xenon gefunden...


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2013)

Korrekt - die Wahl stellt sich nur zwischen LED und Halogen-Licht. So kann man jedenfalls schnell `ne Menge zahlende Tester auf die Straße schicken.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2013)

Und wenn dein verlinkter Test stimmt - na danke SEAT...


----------



## Klutten (20. Februar 2013)

Die Auswahl finde ich etwas schade. Zumindest ein Angebot wie beim 21st Century Beetle oder A1 mit 25W-Xenon wäre nett gewesen. Baulich kein großer Aufwand (auch ohne SRA zulässig), aber sicher günstiger als Voll-LED-Technik.


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2013)

Ich denke da muss man selber mal das Licht "erfahren". Insbesondere auch im Vergleich mit einem aktuellen Xenon-Brenner mit DLA und echtem Kurvenlicht - Dinge, die den gesamten Voll-LED-Scheinwerfern von Seat/AUDI aktuell noch fehlen. Aber was Dauerfernlicht beim LED-SW anbelangt, ist man ja derzeit mit dem Matrix-Licht schon in der Entwicklung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Februar 2013)

Gab neulich einen schönen Vergleich, die ersten 3 Plätze gingen an Fahrzeuge mit Voll-LED Licht.
Die Ergebnisse kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch nur bestätigen, Xenon mit Hin und Hergeleuchte ist gefühlt dagegen Steinzeit.


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2013)

Schon nen Xenon mit DLA gefahren? War der Leon unter den ersten drei?


----------



## Klutten (20. Februar 2013)

Xenon ist für mich persönlich nach wie vor die beste Leuchtmethode. Ich finde die Voll-LED-Technik des A6 auch genial, aber vom Gefühl her nur, weil es eben wieder "anders" und "weißer" ist. Alles andere ist ein recht subjektives Empfinden und auch vom Streckenprofil abhängig. Wer viel in bergigen und kurvigen Gegenden unterwegs ist, wird eine dynamische Lichtverteilung wie "echtes" Kurvenlicht sehr schätzen. Wer dagegen ein eher geradliniges Fahrprofil (z.B. viel Landstraße) hat, wird sich über die partielle Verteilung von LEDs sicher riesig freuen ...und der Stadtfahrer braucht in vielen Fällen beides nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Februar 2013)

Da hat Klutten Recht,  es macht manchmal doch einen Unterschied ob der Scheinwerfer dreht oder ob man weitere LEDs an/abschaltet.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:  Gibts eigentlich auch Drift-Kurvenlicht?  Bei Porsche zB könnte man doch erwarten, dass er bei deutlichem Übersteuern auch in die andere Richtung schwenkt


----------



## >ExX< (20. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei Volkswagen, ja


 
Interessant^^

Warum fährst du dann BMW?
In welchem Bereich bist du da tätig?


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2013)

Vermutlich bezieht sich IT-Passion eh auf den tollen Test von Autobild - Mit subjektiver Einschätzung der Lichteigenschaften.  Da ist der Leon mit "gelungenem Lichtdesign", "scharfkantigen, modernen Leuchten" auch vorne mit dabei. Marketing nachplappern sagt für mich schon genug aus. Dazu dann subjektive Abschätzungen auf dem Feldweg geben den Rest. Aber wie gesagt: ich will nicht urteilen, bevor ich es selbst mal live gesehen habe.

@Stryke7: idR deaktiviert sich die Kurvenlichtsteuerung sogar bei instabilen Fahrzuständen (wie etwa dem Drift).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Gibts eigentlich auch Drift-Kurvenlicht? Bei Porsche zB könnte man doch erwarten, dass er bei deutlichem Übersteuern auch in die andere Richtung schwenkt


 
Wofür das 
Wenn man querfährt, lenkt man doch logischerweise gegen, da hast du dann doch auch mit normalen Kurvenlicht dein "Drift-Kurvenlicht" 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Interessant^^
> 
> Warum fährst du dann BMW?
> In welchem Bereich bist du da tätig?



Hat sich so ergeben ^^ Vielliecht, weil wir im Moment nur BMWs fahren und Heckantrieb doch ganz schön zu fahren ist. 
Ich bin zzt. in der Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker und stehe kurz vor der Abschlussprüfung Teil 1.
Wenn ich ein FWD Fahrzeug kaufe, wird mir wahrscheinlich der Heckantrieb und dessen Vorzüge fehlen


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2013)

Wobei ja ein schwenkender Scheinwerfer erstmal nichts mit Xenon zu tun hat. Nur ist ein paar LEDs mehr oder weniger anknippsen halt deutlich billiger als auch noch Servos zu verbauen. Und auch abdichten etc. dürfte ohne Bewegung wesentlich einfacher werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein FWD Fahrzeug kaufe, wird mir wahrscheinlich der Heckantrieb und dessen Vorzüge fehlen


 
na dann genieße den 1er solange es den noch mit RWD gibt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> na dann genieße den 1er solange es den noch mit RWD gibt...



Ich weiß, die nächste Generation bekommt ja auch FWD. BMW baut nach und nach das aus, was sie beliebt gemacht hat, Heckantrieb + Reihensechszylinder


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Ich hab vorher auf dem Hornbach Parkplatz einen schicken 200SX S13 gesehen  War leider etwas abgerockt die Kiste (So wie der aussah wird der wohl für nicht gerade zimperliche Rennen eingesetzt  )
Aber als der Typ dann losfuhr und man das laute Turbopfeifen und das Anti Lag System hörte wusste ich schon mit der Kiste geht was  Hatte auch 285er hinten drauf und ordentliche Brembos.

Würde mir gefallen das Auto  Aber nur der S13, der neuere ist nicht so meins


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

Die S13 rosten aber ohne Ende... dagegen ist ein Opel aus der den 80/90ern richtig unempfindlich. Ansich ein schönes Auto wobei ich den S14a favorisiere.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte bei den letzten Autos BiXenon mit aktivem Kurvenlicht.
Die ersten Plätze gingen an das 6er GrandCoupé, A7, den 3. weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

Hab im Internet ein schönes Bild von "unserem" Drift BMW gefunden


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab im Internet ein schönes Bild von "unserem" Drift BMW gefunden


 
Oh Gott, bitte reist die Pappkarosserie runter  

Technisch aber bestimmt was feines zum driften


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

Pappkarosserie? Weit gefehlt


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Februar 2013)

@Klutten

Danke dir für deine Infos. Ja ein Austauschscheinwerfer ist unverschämt teuer, aber mal sehen was die Praxis zeigt, in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit. 
Naja gut aber beim Xenon System muss man ja nicht gezwungenermaßen alles austauschen. Gut, die eigentliche Lampe ist nach ein paar Kilometern entweder defekt oder nicht mehr so hell wie im Neuzustand. Da ist man ja mit rund 80-100€ pro Lampe ganz gut dabei. Der Rest sollte eigentlich nicht so schnell kaputt gehen. Aber ausschließen kann man es ja nie.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab im Internet ein schönes Bild von "unserem" Drift BMW gefunden


 
Schön find ich jetzt weder das Bild vom technischen her, noch das Auto. Aber Mensch hat ja verschiedene Ansprüche/Geschmäcker .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab im Internet ein schönes Bild von "unserem" Drift BMW gefunden


 
Mit gefällt die Karosserie überhapt nicht. Wenn, dann muss er schon so aussehen http://static.pagenstecher.de/uploads/0/0d/0de/0de5/bmw-e30_1.jpg oder http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_dWOxPXOuQg/TkAasofLReI/AAAAAAAADFc/T9zPGOj_9dM/s1600/BMW-E-30-%2BCar-%2B1.jpg


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

Seit wann ist das Aussehen bei einem Drifter von Interesse? Der Koffer muss quer kommen und nicht gut aussehen.  Wie gesagt ich finde einen E30 immer ziemlich hässlich, egal wie er aufgebaut/umgebaut wurde. Den ersten von dir verlinkten E30 finde ich mal richtig hässlich, erinnert mich gerade so an die Corsas mit 1000 Sponsorenaufkleber an der Tür. Der zweite sieht für einen E30 aber nicht schlecht aus, schöner als der unser Drifter aber auf jedenfall... aber darum geht es den Jungs auch nicht wirklich. Zum gut aussehen sind die Skylines und eventuell irgendwann mein roter da


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit gefällt die Karosserie überhapt nicht. Wenn, dann muss er schon so aussehen http://static.pagenstecher.de/uploads/0/0d/0de/0de5/bmw-e30_1.jpg oder http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-_dWOxPXOuQg/TkAasofLReI/AAAAAAAADFc/T9zPGOj_9dM/s1600/BMW-E-30-%2BCar-%2B1.jpg


 Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2013)

Der BMW M3 E30 sieht doch richtig gut aus. Nicht wie die nachfolgenden Bauhreihen die mehr bei aussländischen Mitbürgern beliebt waren/sind


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Februar 2013)

So, bin dazu gekommen ein paar Bilder zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

Da hat jemand die Bilder an der SAP Arena gemacht


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da hat jemand die Bilder an der SAP Arena gemacht


 Mach ich fast immer dort, da ist man ungestört


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Den ersten von dir verlinkten E30 finde ich mal richtig hässlich, erinnert mich gerade so an die Corsas mit 1000 Sponsorenaufkleber an der Tür.


 
Schon mal was von der DTM gehört  ?
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_9UDz8Dgv1...XmKteIT4o/s1600/E30-DTM-wallpapers-M3+(9).jpg


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

Und weiter? Wenn ich ihn hässlich finde kann er von mir aus in der Formel 1 gefahren sein, ich persönlich find die Karre in dem Aufzug einfach nicht schön um es nett auszudrücken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Februar 2013)

Das kam so rüber, als wüsstest du nicht, dass es ein DTM Fahrzeug ist, die immer so aussehen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Der BMW M3 E30 sieht doch richtig gut aus. Nicht wie die nachfolgenden Bauhreihen die mehr bei aussländischen Mitbürgern beliebt waren/sind


Jeder 3er hat seine Araber/Kiddyphase.
Der E30 ist gerade raus, der E36 mitten drin und der E46 auch schon auf bestem Weg.

Wobei Letzterer durch den ersten A3 etwas entlastet wird.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2013)

Ich finde den E30 richtig geil, würde den echt mal gerne fahren.

Am besten noch den M^^


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das kam so rüber, als wüsstest du nicht, dass es ein DTM Fahrzeug ist, die immer so aussehen.


 
Glaub mir ich weiß schon sehr gut woher das Design kommt, aber auf einem Straßenfahrzeug (selbst wenn es identisch wäre) finde ich so eine Kriegsbemalung einfach nicht schön. Das ist auch der Grund wieso auf meinen Autos niemals so hässliche Sponsorenaufkleber kommen würden. Genau so irgendwelche riesen GFK Bodykits oder Heckspoiler sind nicht (mehr) mein Fall. Ich finde aber auch die DTM Wagen in der Regel optisch extrem panne. Aber um eins klar zu stellen, den Drift E30 finde ich auch alles... aber nicht schön. Aber das braucht er auch nicht unbedingt sein, die anderen Drifter sehen in der Regel viel schlimmer aus weil die alle krum und schepp sind.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich finde den E30 richtig geil, würde den echt mal gerne fahren.
> 
> Am besten noch den M^^


 Ach muss kein M sein, da gibts viele altenativen 
E30 mit 3.5L und 217ps macht auch spass, oder mit dem M5 Motor, oder nem Motor ausm E36, so nen 2.8er im E30 macht auch spass. 
Oder nen scharfgemachter 2.7l umbau, oder nem V8, oder V12 ( wobei das ist schon sehr kopflastig ) 

Wobei halt nen M wegen seiner Optik schon ne Schönheit ist.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2013)

Oder als Baur TC2


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> E30 ... oder mit dem M5 Motor... auch spass.


 
Der schieb schon verdammt gut an, selbst bei 100km/h hast du keinerlei Traktion auf der Hinterachse.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Februar 2013)

Hmm als Baur TC2 hat er mir nie gefallen komischerweise  Liegt aber wohl auch dadran das ich in der regel nen NFL schöner find in der regel. 
@Riverna wenn man das Gas voll durchlatscht ja  Aber man kann auch schnell anfahren ohne großen Traktionsverlust und 50m gummistreifen


----------



## winner961 (21. Februar 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ach muss kein M sein, da gibts viele altenativen
> E30 mit 3.5L und 217ps macht auch spass, oder mit dem M5 Motor, oder nem Motor ausm E36, so nen 2.8er im E30 macht auch spass.
> Oder nen scharfgemachter 2.7l umbau, oder nem V8, oder V12 ( wobei das ist schon sehr kopflastig )
> 
> Wobei halt nen M wegen seiner Optik schon ne Schönheit ist.



Vollste Zustimmung freu mich schon drauf wenn ich mir meinen ersten kaufen kann in ein zwei Jahren


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

Das ist mir schon bewusst, ich wollte damit nur sagen welche unglaubliche Kraft darin schlummert. Die Reifen bei 100km/h komplett zum durchdrehen zu bringen erfordert schon ein wenig Leistung... das bekomme ich selbst bei Frontantrieb nicht mal Ansatzweise hin.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Februar 2013)

Joar 340Ps sind 340Ps und das in nem auto was 1.2t wiegt Maximal ist schon ne kleine Kampfansage


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Februar 2013)

BMW X3 xDrive20d: Pflug durch den Tiefschnee | Auto | ZEIT ONLINE

Der "Artikel" ist zwar uninteressant, aber die Kommetare sind Zeit-typisch einfach herrlich.

"Spritfressendes Ungetüm". Der X3 20d. Mit 2L Dieselchen, und einem Varbrauch von 6-7 Literchen.

Diese Leute sollte man alle mal waterboarden. In der Ladefläche eines F-150. Mit 6.2L V8.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2013)

Ich will wieder Sommerreifen fahren... echt unglaublich was für ein Unterschied es macht wenn man wie Winteralus fahren muss.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Februar 2013)

VW baut den XL1, aber ich sehe da bei 1,9L (leere Akkus) kaum Fortschritt gegenüber dem Audi A2.
Und der A2 war ja im Gegensatz zum XL1 ein Serienauto.
Also sind wir da am Minimum angekommen?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2013)

Das sind immerhin noch -33% von den 3l Autos aus. 
Und die waren auch alles andere als einfache Serienautos. Auch da wurden Karosserieteile durch Alu/Magnesium Versionen ersetzt, Scheiben dünner gemacht, Dämmung weg gelassen, Sonderausstattung gestrichen, die Räder dünner gewählt etc. pp.


----------



## riedochs (21. Februar 2013)

Leider geht der XL1 nicht wirklich in Serie, es werden nur 50 Stück für ausgewählte Kunden gebaut die sich den dann in die Garage stellen dürfen.


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2013)

Der Golf 7 Bluemotion verbraucht nur 3.2 Liter im Zyklus und hat nen wahnsinniger Vorteil dass er 500% alltagstauglicher ist. Dieses XL1 Teil ist doch ein Witz...


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2013)

Das muss man schon mal in Relation sehen. 2l gegenüber 3l ist relativ gesehen genau so viel weniger wie von 9l auf 6l.
Und Letzteres würdet ihr sicher alle als extreme Optimierung empfinden.

Ausserdem vergleichst du hier Zyklus gegen Worst Case.
Im Zyklus sind es beim XL1 ja 0,9l, also weniger als ein Drittel des Verbrauchs der 3l Autos, also eine größere relative Verbesserung als von 9l auf 3l!

Das alles heißt nicht dass ich den XL1 für alltagstauglich halte, aber man sollte sich der Dimensionen doch halbwegs bewusst sein bevor man ihn runter macht.


----------



## totovo (22. Februar 2013)

Es ist halt eine Machbarkeitsstudie, um zu zeigen, was mit moderner (Verbrennungs) Motorentechnik möglcih ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## >ExX< (22. Februar 2013)

Sehe ich ganz genau so.

Vielleicht reicht es ja sogar für eine alleinstehende person, aber ich persönlich würde den bluemotion golf vorziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2013)

Er ist nicht mit 0,9 angegeben sondern mit 1,8. Das ergibt sich aus den 0.9 und den 2l ohne Akku,



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind immerhin noch -33% von den 3l Autos aus.
> Und die waren auch alles andere als einfache Serienautos. Auch da wurden Karosserieteile durch Alu/Magnesium Versionen ersetzt, Scheiben dünner gemacht, Dämmung weg gelassen, Sonderausstattung gestrichen, die Räder dünner gewählt etc. pp.


 
Man tankt Sprit nicht in % sondern in L, deswegen halte ich hier L für besser.
Der A2 war sicher sehr optimiert, aber halt noch recht normal.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2013)

Natürlich tankst du "in Prozent". Zumindest wenn du den Sprit bezahlen musst. Dann kostet er nämlich x% deines Monatseinkommens und dieses x um ein Drittel zu reduzieren ist durchaus erstrebenswert.


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2013)

Den Giolf Bluemotion halte ich für optimierter, damals der Lupo 3 L war wirklich gestrippt und nicht sehr komfortabel. Der Golf bietet 110 PS, 5 vollwertige Sitzplätze und vollwertige Austattung.

Der XL-1 wird ein "Spielzeug" sein für alle die alles schon in der Garage stehen haben. Mehr auch nicht. Wenn der Preis sich bei um die 50T€ einpegelt vermutlich ... dafür würde sich ein normaler wiederum nen Golf 7 GTD mit voller Hütte holen ... der wiederum auch "nur" 3 Liter mehr verbraucht. Aber runtergerechnet auf PS pro Liter Verbrauch ist der nicht ineffizienter.


----------



## riedochs (22. Februar 2013)

Ich würde den XL1 kaufen. Als Auto fürs Büro mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Aber runtergerechnet auf PS pro Liter Verbrauch ist der nicht ineffizienter.


 
Ja, aber die Rechnung PS pro Liter Verbrauch ist aber auch völlig hanebüchen und etwas so sinnvoll wie PS pro Liter Kofferraumvolumen. Da gibt es genauso wenig einen direkten Zusammenhang!


----------



## Beam39 (22. Februar 2013)

Ich würd mal sagen der A2 war seiner Zeit voraus, weshalb er auch eher ein Ladenhüter war. Das zeigt sich auch am Gebrauchtwagenmarkt, schon heftig mit welchen Preisen die Kisten gehandelt werden. Damals hat man nunmal etwas mehr als ne Mark fürn Liter gezahlt..

Aber im allgemeinen muss ich sagen dass mich dieser Downsizing-Wahn extremst ankotzt. Die Motoren-Auswahl wird richtig monoton, keine Emotionen mehr. AMG hält da mit ihren 6.2L Maschinen in der C-Klasse ja noch entgegen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, auch hier ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bist dieser Sahnemotor abdanken darf. In der E-Klasse arbeitet ja schon seit geraumer Zeit die 5.5L Maschine.

Es ist ja schon ziemlich geil wenn man heutzutage Autos mit weit über 300-400ps in den unteren zweistelligen Bereichen fahren kann, aber ich hätte mir mehr studieren bei den größeren Motoren gewünscht.

Der V10 von BMW im e60.. Ein absoluter Traum dieser Motor, unvergleichlicher Sound und Kraftentfaltung, aber ein abartiger Verbrauch und ein Getriebe das für den Alltag total Fail am Platz ist.


----------



## totovo (22. Februar 2013)

Downsizing ist eine logische Folge, würde ein gewisser Herr mit spitzen Ohren sagen 


Die Hubraummonster von früher mögen zwar nett klingen und gut nach vorne schieben, aber ich halte sie für absolut unzeitgemäß!
Öl ist eine begrenzte Ressource, teuer und dessen Verbrennung hat einen nicht gerade geringen Anteil am Treibhauseffekt. Also lohnt es sich scho aus 3 Gründen Sprit zu sparen. Das begreifen sogar die Amerikaner mittlerweile!


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2013)

Wobei man mal sagen muss:  Das bisschen Öl, das für Autos drauf geht, machts auch nicht aus    Das große Problem sind da eher Flugzeuge und Industrie.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2013)

Und die Schiffe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und die Schiffe.


 
Nee, die nicht 
Die Ozeanriesen verbrauchen am wenigesten im Vergleich zur beförderten Ladung.

Auch die ( Außenbord ) Motoren im Sportbootbereich sind ja fast alle Abkömmlinge von normalen Automotoren.
Unser 90PS Suzuki Außenborder am RHIB ähnelt stark einem Motorblock aus einem Auto, um 90° gedreht. Hat 4 Zylinder 16V, 1,6l Hubraum und verbraucht nicht viel, außer bei Vollgas ( 80 km/h ) braucht der etwas mehr. So ein Ding ist allerdings auch arschteuer und hat überall Sensoren und steckt voll Technik


----------



## turbosnake (22. Februar 2013)

Die verbrennen aber Schweröl.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die verbrennen aber Schweröl.


 
Egal, wenn man vergleicht was sie dafür leisten sind  die garnicht so übel.  Schließlich wird die Last da vom Wasser getragen und muss nur  bewegt werden (und das auch eher gemächlich),  in Flugzeugen muss sie gehoben werden und dazu kommen natürlich die nicht sehr effizienten Geschwindigkeiten ...


Ja, Außenbordmotoren sind mittlerweile wie kleine Automotoren.  Mit zB Volvo Penta haben wir ja auch direkt eine Firma, die in beidem drinsteckt


----------



## Beam39 (23. Februar 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Downsizing ist eine logische Folge, würde ein gewisser Herr mit spitzen Ohren sagen
> 
> 
> Die Hubraummonster von früher mögen zwar nett klingen und gut nach vorne schieben, aber ich halte sie für absolut unzeitgemäß!
> Öl ist eine begrenzte Ressource, teuer und dessen Verbrennung hat einen nicht gerade geringen Anteil am Treibhauseffekt. Also lohnt es sich scho aus 3 Gründen Sprit zu sparen. Das begreifen sogar die Amerikaner mittlerweile!



Naja, was heißt begreifen. Meinst du die verzichten auf ihre dicken V8-Monster? Bestimmt nicht. Und das Öl eine begrenzte Ressource ist, ist klar. Die frage ist allerdings wie begrenzt. Schon in den 90ern hieß es in spätestens 20 Jahren is das Öl aus, und heute werden immer mehr Ölfelder entdeckt. Teuer ist es im Verhältnis zu dem was es bewirkt gewiss nicht. Wir bezahlen für ne Dose Redbull 2, 50€, ein ganzer Liter Sprit kostet je nachdem im Durchschnitt (hier in Deutschland !!!) 1, 50€.

Und solange die Amis oder die Araber ihre Monster fürn Appl undn Ei volltanken dürfen, wieso sollten wir uns das nicht gönnen dürfen? Vor allem wir als deutsches Volk, welches wohl bei weitem nich so einen verschwänderischen Lebensstil hat wie es die Leute drüben haben. Wir leben als ganzes wohl viel bewusster und setzen unseren Verstand gegen die Gier ein. Gewiss nicht jeder, aber der großteil eben schon.

Stryke7 hat da auch nen bedeutenden Punkt erwähnt, Autos sind wohl eher das kleinere übel.

Ich meine wir leben in einem Land wo wir das Glück haben uns solche Dinge erlauben und leisten zu können, und für Autos begeistern sich halt nunmal verdammt viele Menschen. Der eine sieht in einem Fahrzeug ein Objekt welches ihn nur von A nach B bringen muss, egal wie es aussieht oder wie er verbrennt. Ein anderer hingegen sieht das ganze als eine Leidenschaft und als ein Hobby, er brauch eigentlich keine 400PS aber er hat es halt weil es ihm Spaß macht sich mit diesem Auto auseinanderzusetzen, sich reinzusetzen den Pinsel durchzuhauen und für einige Momente einfach alles vergessen zu können. Das ist der Luxus den wir uns gönnen dürfen und weiterhin gönnen sollten!

Andere geben 50.000€ oder mehr für Modelflugzeuge aus, kaufen sich irgendeinen sündhaft teuren Treibstoff um das Ding in die Luft zu jagen. Ich gebe lieber 50.000€ für ein Auto aus mit dem ich einen mords Spaß habe aber es auch gleichzeitig einen Nutzen bietet.

Das ist alles Ansichtssache, und ich sehe das alles halt so.

Schlachten wir lieber alle Kühe ab, die erzeugen noch viel mehr Abgsae


----------



## Zoon (23. Februar 2013)

So ein Sportwagen scheint zwar viel zu verbrauchen, aber die meisten  bewegen den wenns reicht nur 1000 km im Jahr  - davon ein Großteil nicht mal auf dem Track sondern 1 mal im Monat die Kö rauf und runter - also ist deren Anteil am  Verbrauch des normalen Verkehrsaufkommens vergleichbar gering.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Rechnung PS pro Liter Verbrauch ist aber auch völlig hanebüchen und etwas so sinnvoll wie PS pro Liter Kofferraumvolumen. Da gibt es genauso wenig einen direkten Zusammenhang!



Wieso der Rasenmähermotor mim XL-1 braucht 1,8 Liter wenn der Akku Leer ist und die Maschine wie im Normalauto dauerhaft laufen muss (mirt der Laufkultur eines Felsbrockens den Abhang runter). Nun rechne mal hoch auf die 110 PS im Bluemotion Golf bzw. 184 PS im GTD   Selbst letzterer wird es bei 5 Liter Diesel belassen wenn man den Fahrstil entsprechend anpasst und hat als Zugabe noch ein vernünftiges Auto dazu. 

Wie gesagt der XL-1 ist ein Spielzeug .. bei dem Preis brauchst was weiß ich wie lange um durch den Verbrauch den Preis wieder drin zu haben, ganz zu schweigen vom Wiederverkauf weswegen VW das wohl als Kleinserie belassen wird...

Und für das Geld .. ne da stell ich mir wie gesagt nen Golf 7 GTD in die Garage. Oder den neuen Leon FR TDI. Gerade letzterer ist mal wieder gut gelungen


----------



## totovo (23. Februar 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt begreifen. Meinst du die verzichten auf ihre dicken V8-Monster? Bestimmt nicht. Und das Öl eine begrenzte Ressource ist, ist klar. Die frage ist allerdings wie begrenzt. Schon in den 90ern hieß es in spätestens 20 Jahren is das Öl aus, und heute werden immer mehr Ölfelder entdeckt. Teuer ist es im Verhältnis zu dem was es bewirkt gewiss nicht. Wir bezahlen für ne Dose Redbull 2, 50€, ein ganzer Liter Sprit kostet je nachdem im Durchschnitt (hier in Deutschland !!!) 1, 50€.



Oh doch, das tun sie schon relativ Flächendeckend, oder was meinst du, warum VW und Co in den USA mittlerweile so beliebt sind? Wegen der großen V8 Motoren bestimmt nicht...

Ja, die neuen Ölvorkommen die in den letzten Jahren entdeckt wurden, sind mit neuer Technik gefunden wurden. nur sind die Lagerstätten teilweise an so absurden und schlecht zu erreichenden Stellen (im Nordpolarmeer, Tifsee), dass eine Förderung nur unter sehr großem technischen Aufwand und ohne Rücksicht auf die Umwelt geschehen kann.

Wieso vergleichst du Redbull mit Kraftstoff? das verstehe ich nicht 




> Und solange die Amis oder die Araber ihre Monster fürn Appl undn Ei volltanken dürfen, wieso sollten wir uns das nicht gönnen dürfen? Vor allem wir als deutsches Volk, welches wohl bei weitem nich so einen verschwänderischen Lebensstil hat wie es die Leute drüben haben. Wir leben als ganzes wohl viel bewusster und setzen unseren Verstand gegen die Gier ein. Gewiss nicht jeder, aber der großteil eben schon.


 
So lange wird das nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich sein...




> Stryke7 hat da auch nen bedeutenden Punkt erwähnt, Autos sind wohl eher das kleinere übel.
> 
> Ich meine wir leben in einem Land wo wir das Glück haben uns solche Dinge erlauben und leisten zu können, und für Autos begeistern sich halt nunmal verdammt viele Menschen. Der eine sieht in einem Fahrzeug ein Objekt welches ihn nur von A nach B bringen muss, egal wie es aussieht oder wie er verbrennt. Ein anderer hingegen sieht das ganze als eine Leidenschaft und als ein Hobby, er brauch eigentlich keine 400PS aber er hat es halt weil es ihm Spaß macht sich mit diesem Auto auseinanderzusetzen, sich reinzusetzen den Pinsel durchzuhauen und für einige Momente einfach alles vergessen zu können. Das ist der Luxus den wir uns gönnen dürfen und weiterhin gönnen sollten!



Mahatma Gandhi hat mal gesagt: "Die Welt hat genug für jedermanns Bedürfnisse, aber nicht für des Einzelnen Gier." Ich finde, dass passt hier ganz gut. kein Mensch braucht ein 4.2l V8 mit 600PS (ums mal im europäischen Maße auszu drücken... Wozu? Aber wir verbraten in Europa und Amerika den ganzen Sprit der in Indien oder Afrika fehlt.

So gering ist der Anteil an den Treibhauseffekt für die Autos gar nicht...
Du musst das immer pro Kopf rechnen und da ist ein Auto nun mal das Schlechteste was es gibt...




> Andere geben 50.000€ oder mehr für Modelflugzeuge aus, kaufen sich irgendeinen sündhaft teuren Treibstoff um das Ding in die Luft zu jagen. Ich gebe lieber 50.000€ für ein Auto aus mit dem ich einen mords Spaß habe aber es auch gleichzeitig einen Nutzen bietet.



Der Vergleich hat ja nichts mit dem Thema Verbrauch zu tun... Es sind beides teure Hobbies, das wars aber auch schon mit den gemeinsamkeiten 




> Das ist alles Ansichtssache, und ich sehe das alles halt so.
> 
> Schlachten wir lieber alle Kühe ab, die erzeugen noch viel mehr Abgsae




Ja, das Argument ist gar nicht mal so dumm, wie es klingen Mag... Unser Maßloser Fleischverzehr hat einen großen Anteil am Klimawandel


----------



## ich558 (23. Februar 2013)

Und für zwischen drin ein irrer Typ Level: Asian 
BMW M5 "NeedForDrive.com" LAST ILLEGAL Street Racing and Drift, Driver - Giorgi Tevzadze - YouTube


----------



## totovo (23. Februar 2013)

Der Typ hat zu viel GTA IV gezockt  

da fahre ich auch so xD


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2013)

Mittlerweile haben se dem Spinner den Führerschein entzogen, aufgrund des Videos. Gott sei dank... wobei mir ein Unfall lieber gewesen wäre, natürliche Auslese usw.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2013)

Du meinst, das wäre ein würdiger Preisträger für den Darwin Award? Leider nehmen solche Spinner beim Abgang gerne noch andere mit...


----------



## ich558 (23. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben se dem Spinner den Führerschein entzogen, aufgrund des Videos. Gott sei dank... wobei mir ein Unfall lieber gewesen wäre, natürliche Auslese usw.


 
Echt? Gibts da ne News dazu?


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2013)

Hab das nur über ein anderes Forum erfahren. Und es stand mal unter einem Video drin, gibt aber glaube das Video öfters bei Youtube bzw welche wurden schon gelöscht andere hingegen neu hochgeladen.


----------



## Zoon (23. Februar 2013)

Zwar schon ein bissel her aber schon ein "Klassiker" wo sie Smokey Nagata in UK eingebuchtet haben:

Smokey Nagata hitting 197mph on uk public roads - YouTube


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2013)

Wo wir doch neulich beim Driften waren . Auch wenn da heute eher unfreiwillig. Ein BMW ist für die "Fans" auch dabei...


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zwar schon ein bissel her aber schon ein "Klassiker" wo sie Smokey Nagata in UK eingebuchtet haben:
> 
> Smokey Nagata hitting 197mph on uk public roads - YouTube


 
Schöne Strecke, gute Uhrzeit, kein Verkehr - wieso sollte so etwas illegal sein.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2013)

mit dem Evo zu driften macht bestimmt Spaß


----------



## Beam39 (23. Februar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und für zwischen drin ein irrer Typ Level: Asian
> BMW M5 "NeedForDrive.com" LAST ILLEGAL Street Racing and Drift, Driver - Giorgi Tevzadze - YouTube


 
Alter.. Das Video hab ich letztens gesehen. Die ersten Sekunden dachte ich mir nur "Dreckskerl", das schwappte aber schnell über in "Der Typ ist ne Maschine". Ist zwar wirklich grenzwertig und absolut unverantwortlich, ändert aber nichts dran das der Kerl sein Karren übel umherschiebt..


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir heute den Ford Focus ST angesehen und eine Finanzierung beim Händler durchrechnen lassen. Bin am überlegen, ob ich kaufen soll. 

Eigentlich hätte es ja der Mégane RS Cup werden sollen, aber Renault zickt beim Rabatt rum. Ford nicht. Wobei der Ford ein 5 Türer ist, was eigentlich uncool ist. Aber so kann ich das wenigstens meiner Frau verkaufen, wegen ggf. irgendwann mal Kinder. Der Renault ist nada ein Familienauto.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2013)

Na die Qualitäten eines Focus ST als Familienauto halten sich aber auch in sehr engen Grenzen...


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Alter.. Das Video hab ich letztens gesehen. Die ersten Sekunden dachte ich mir nur "Dreckskerl", das schwappte aber schnell über in "Der Typ ist ne Maschine". Ist zwar wirklich grenzwertig und absolut unverantwortlich, ändert aber nichts dran das der Kerl sein Karren übel umherschiebt..


 
Jop, geht gerade rum. Man kann sagen was man will, der Typ beherrscht sein Auto. Ich würde sogar vermuten, dass rein statistisch so jemand seltener einen schweren Unfall baut, als Leute mit geringeren Fahrkünsten. Aber Zahlen für sowas zu finden wird ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na die Qualitäten eines Focus ST als Familienauto halten sich aber auch in sehr engen Grenzen...




Ist mir auch relativ egal. Ich hab nur ein Argument mehr, meiner Frau gegenüber!


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Februar 2013)

Also meine Frau ließe sich da nicht so leicht täuschen...


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Sie lässt sich ja nicht täuschen. Der ST ist aber mehr Familienauto als mein Clio RS. Kinder bekommen da ein Schütteltrauma. Egal, Kinder sind eh erst mal kein Thema. Es geht einfach darum, dass Ford beim Rabatt sehr großzügig ist und Renault halt nicht. Favorit wäre der Mégane RS Cup und der kommt mich ohne Rabattierung ca. 7.000 € teurer, beim gleichen Grundpreis. Das ist schon ein Argument.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2013)

Wie genau sieht denn dein Angebot aus?


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2013)

Kauf den ST als Kombi...
Dann dürfte auch deine bessere Hälfte "nicht so arg" rumnörgeln 

Und als Kombi macht er mMn auch ne gute Figur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie genau sieht denn dein Angebot aus?


 
Der Renault wäre ca. 32 000 €. Der Ford ca. 24 000 € (bei ebenfalls 32 000 € Grundpreis in meiner Wunschausstattung). 

Der "Problem" ist, ich bin 100% schwerbehindert. Ford bietet 20 % Rabatt bei nachgewiesener Schwerbehinderung. Renault bietet 23 % Schwerbehindertenrabatt. Bei Renault sind die Sportmodelle jedoch nicht in den Schwerbehindertenrabatt inkludiert. Deswegen würde es dann doch der ST werden, obwohl eigentlich nur zweite Wahl. 

Ansonsten würde ich bei Ford 7 500 € anzahlen und dann 60 Monate lang ca. 300 € zahlen, ohne Schlußrate. Mit Schlußrate würde es günstiger werden. Bei Renault würde ich selbst bei 72 Monaten Finanzierung so um die 450 € liegen. Das ist mir zuviel. Gerade weil ja auch ein Kinderwunsch besteht und ich dann nicht die Karre wieder verkaufen will, weil ichs mir irgenwann nicht leisten kann (oder die Kinder kommen ins Heim, was meiner Frau nicht gefallen würde  ).


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Februar 2013)

Naja, bei aller Vorliebe für den Renault deinerseits klingt das für mich nach 'nem unschlagbaren Angebot. 
Vor allem, 1500€ für 5 Jahre Kredit - klingt wirklich gut.

BTW: Du hast endlich diese derbe hässlichen Avatarbilder ausgetauscht - dann kannste ja wieder von der Ignore.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der "Problem" ist, ich bin 100% schwerbehindert. Ford bietet 20 % Rabatt bei nachgewiesener Schwerbehinderung. Renault bietet 23 % Schwerbehindertenrabatt. Bei Renault sind die Sportmodelle jedoch nicht in den Schwerbehindertenrabatt inkludiert. Deswegen würde es dann doch der ST werden, obwohl eigentlich nur zweite Wahl.


 
Auf diesem Weg hab ich auch damals meinen Ibi FR gekauft.
Und bei SEAT wärs auch (meines Wissens nach) bei allen Modellen mit dem Behindertenrabatt gegangen.
Zwar "nur" 15% bei SEAT gekriegt aber naja.

Sollte die Hersteller dann nicht eig. das gesamte PKw-Portfolio mit den Behinderten-% anbieten?
Nur auf ausgewählte Modelle anbieten finde ich komisch - weiß aber nicht wies gesetzesmäßig da aussieht...


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja, bei aller Vorliebe für den Renault deinerseits klingt das für mich nach 'nem unschlagbaren Angebot.
> Vor allem, 1500€ für 5 Jahre Kredit - klingt wirklich gut.



Ja. Das Angebot ist eigentlich wirklich unschlagbar. 

Evtl. habe ich die Hoffnung, dass Renault mir doch entgegen kommt, was ich nach meiner Erfahrung jedoch nicht glaube. 23 % Rabatt für den Mégane RS Cup gibts nicht. Andererseits habe ich mich auch etwas mit dem Ford beschäftigt. Klar, er ist nicht ganz so sportlich und hart wie der Renault, aber eigentlich gefällt er mir ganz gut. Der Verbrauch scheint auch besser und der Motor moderner. Vom Interieur her sind der Ford und der Renault beides Plastikbomber, das bin ich ja mit meinem Clio gewohnt. Und, es gibt ja auch noch Wolf-Racing! 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> BTW: Du hast endlich diese derbe hässlichen Avatarbilder ausgetauscht - dann kannste ja wieder von der Ignore.


 
Echt, ich hatte hässliche Avatars?!? 




der_yappi schrieb:


> Sollte die Hersteller dann nicht eig. das gesamte PKw-Portfolio mit den Behinderten-% anbieten?
> Nur auf ausgewählte Modelle anbieten finde ich komisch - weiß aber nicht wies gesetzesmäßig da aussieht...



Soll ich gegen Renault klagen, weil sie mich diskriminieren? Ich finde das mit Renault auch *******. Einen Modus kann ich mir kaufen, als Behinderter, aber nen Mégane RS nicht, oder wie? Aber das sind halt freiwillige Leistungen der jewiligen Hersteller. Auf Rabatt hat ja niemand ein Anrecht.  Behindertengerechte Fahrzeuge, Bund behinderter Autofahrer


----------



## computertod (23. Februar 2013)

Inwiefern bist du eig 100% schwerbehindert, wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2013)

Bei deinem Link steht der Megane als Coupe ja drin - das einzige was dein Wunschauto heraushebt ist ja eig. nur die Motorisierung.
Bin ich soweit richtig?


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Inwiefern bist du eig 100% schwerbehindert, wenn man mal fragen darf?


 
Insofern, dass es in meinem Schwerbehindertenausweiß steht. 




der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei deinem Link steht der Megane als Coupe ja drin - das einzige was dein Wunschauto heraushebt ist ja eig. nur die Motorisierung.
> Bin ich soweit richtig?


 
Naja, klar ist der Mégane ein Coupe, aber der dritte Posten von unten sagt ganz eindeutig "Alle Modelle _Renault Sport_ > Kein Nachlass". Leider ist es halt das Coupe "Mégane R(enault) S(port) Cup", was mich interessieren würde. Ich glaube kaum, dass das Argument mit der Motorisierung zieht. Leider.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2013)

OK - überlesen...
Hab nur nach Megane und Coupe gekuckt.

Aber wenn du so ein gutes Angebot für den ST hast würde ICH bei dem zugreifen.
Gefällt mir besser als der Renault.
Nur Schade das die bei FORD dem ST kein Direktschaltgetriebe verpasst haben.
Die Eltern meiner Ex haben den aktuellen S-Max mit dem 2l Turbobenziner und der hat das Direktschaltgetriebe drin.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte auch auf den neuen Clio RS warten. Der hat auch ein DSG. Kannst auch zwischen drei Modes wählen "Komfort, Sport und Race" oder so. Der Clio beginnt jedoch auch bei 22.900,00 €. Mit ein bissel Extras bin ich da locker bei 26.000,00 €. Jedoch hat der Clio nur 200 PS. Das ist dann wieder ein Totschlagargument für den Ford Focus ST, denn ich für 24.000,00 € mit 250 PS bekomme, obwohl halt "nur" als Handschalter.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Februar 2013)

Aber der Clio ist weniger Krawallbürste als der alte bzw halt Mainstream


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Kann ich nicht sagen. Was ich auf den Fotos gesehen hab, haben sie jedoch die Brembobremse gespart. Alleine das nervt mich schon. Wird sich zeigen, wie gut und sportlich der neue Clio wird. Ich werde ihn jedoch vermutlich nicht kaufen. Gefallen tut er mir nebenbei auch nicht mehr so gut, wie der Alte.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Februar 2013)

Habe es nicht gelesen, :Renault Clio R.S.in Paris: Die sportliche Krönung des Clio - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Habe es nicht gelesen, :Renault Clio R.S.in Paris: Die sportliche Krönung des Clio - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


 
Von vorne sieht der ja aus wie aufgeblasen


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Ja, mir gefällt er auch nicht wirklich. Und, wie ich gerade lese, beginnt er ab 23.900,00 €.


----------



## Zoon (23. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke, gute Uhrzeit, kein Verkehr - wieso sollte so etwas illegal sein.


 
Die Tempolimits in UK gelten nunmal 24h am Tag


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die Tempolimits in UK gelten nunmal 24h am Tag


 
Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich Tempolimits auch unterschiedlich sehe, je nachdem, wie viel Verkehr ist, wo ich bin und was das Wetter sagt


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2013)

Nachdem sie mich mal mit 88km/h zuviel geblitzt haben bin ich deutlich ruhiger geworden... mittlerweile fahre ich nur noch +20km/h laut Tacho (Autobahn + Landstraße) und +10km/h laut Tacho (Stadt). War eine sehr unschöne Zeit so ohne Führerschein und günstig war es auch nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nachdem sie mich mal mit 88km/h zuviel geblitzt haben bin ich deutlich ruhiger geworden... mittlerweile fahre ich nur noch +20km/h laut Tacho (Autobahn + Landstraße) und +10km/h laut Tacho (Stadt). War eine sehr unschöne Zeit so ohne Führerschein und günstig war es auch nicht.


 
Ja, das sind auch recht vernünftige Werte,  für Straßen wo etwas mehr halt eigentlich kein Problem ist.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2013)

Heute kann ich sagen das es Glück war das ich mal erwischt wurde, sonst hätte ich vielleicht irgendwann (im besten Fall) im Acker gehangen... aber zu meiner Entschuldigung muss man sagen die 88km/h zuviel waren auf einer Autobahn. Kenne auch Leute die ballern mit 160km/h durch die Stadt, dass habe ich zum Glück nie gemacht.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Februar 2013)

Dann wäre sie in der Schweiz im Knast gelandet.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Mich hatten sie mit 166 bei erlaubten 80 km/h geblitzt. Ich habe ihnen dann angeboten, doppeltes Bußgeld zu zahlen. Somit hab ich den Führerschein behalten können. Man hat diese Option beim ersten Vergehen. Aber nicht zwingend. Die Bußgeldstelle muß dem Antrag zustimmen. Ich hab damals ca. 700 € gelöhnt. Dafür musste ich nicht laufen. Wars mir wert.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte schon 4 Punkte und somit kam das bei mir nicht in Frage. Ich musste 3 Monate laufen, hab 4 Punkte bekommen und 680Euro Strafe bekommen. War aber auch eine blöde Stelle, vor und hinter der 100er Zone ist komplett freigegeben. Nur weil die Autobahn dann einen Kurve hat ist sie auf 400 Meter auf 100km/h begrenzt... zum Glück hab ich den Mobilen Blitzer noch gesehen sonst wären es 200kn/h + gewesen. Hätte an der Strafe aber auch nichts mehr geändert, nach oben ging es nicht höher.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2013)

Kumpel von mir hatte den Lappen wegen Saufen weg.  Er hat sich danach beim Schwarzfahren blitzen lassen. DANN fangen die Probleme an. Einfache Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung ist doch popelig!


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die Tempolimits in UK gelten nunmal 24h am Tag


 
Tja, genau soetwas kann ich halt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Februar 2013)

Ach herrlich. Bei uns liegt überall auf den Straßen Schnee. Hab die Chance nochmal genutzt und bin durch die komplette Stadt geschlittert


----------



## STSLeon (24. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Tja, genau soetwas kann ich halt nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Konnte ein Kumpel von mir auch nicht, durfte dann auch längere Zeit laufen... zu Recht. Wer es krachen lassen will, soll sich Rennstreckenevents suchen...


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ach herrlich. Bei uns liegt überall auf den Straßen Schnee. Hab die Chance nochmal genutzt und bin durch die komplette Stadt geschlittert



1A. Die Uhrzeit gefällt mir am besten. 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Konnte ein Kumpel von mir auch nicht, durfte dann auch längere Zeit laufen... zu Recht. Wer es krachen lassen will, soll sich Rennstreckenevents suchen...



Nichts verstanden.


----------



## STSLeon (24. Februar 2013)

@ Whoosaa:

Siehe Beitrag 23143

Mein Kumpel hat nicht nachvollziehen können, dass Tempolimits 24h am Tag gelten und durfte dann laufen.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @ Whoosaa:
> 
> Siehe Beitrag 23143
> 
> Mein Kumpel hat nicht nachvollziehen können, dass Tempolimits 24h am Tag gelten und durfte dann laufen.



Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich gesagt habe. Wenn dein Kumpel zu blöd ist, sich an Limits zu halten, dann selber schuld.

Aber egal.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 1A. Die Uhrzeit gefällt mir am besten.



Andere hampeln um die Uhrzeit lieber rotzevoll in Clubs rum, ich hab auf die Art mehr Spaß  War mit meiner besseren Hälfte im Kino bei ner Spätvorstellung, in der Zwischenzeit hat sich dann Draußen ne schöne Schneeschicht auf den Straßen gebildet. Also dachte ich mir Weibchen absetzen und bisschen die Sau rauslassen 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Konnte ein Kumpel von mir auch nicht, durfte dann auch längere Zeit laufen... zu Recht. Wer es krachen lassen will, soll sich Rennstreckenevents suchen...



Seh ich auch so. Ich hab in meinem Freundeskreis auch paar Spezialfälle.. Mit einem von dem hatte ich vergangenen Sommer ein ziemlich unschönes Erlebnis. Er ist jemand der absolut kein Verständnis für Fahrzeugtechnik hat, ebenso kapiert er die Physikalischen Zusammenhänge nicht die beim Autofahren ebenfalls ne große Rolle spielen. Kreiert seine eigenen Wirren Vorstellungen vom perfekten Autofahren und meint er ist der absolut beste Fahrer. Er verstehe überhaupt nicht wieso Rennfahrer immer Zwei Hände am Lenkrad haben, obwohl er mit einer Hand am Lenkrad viel mehr Kontrolle haben würde. (Ich denke das sagt einiges über seine Kenntnisse aus)

Und der Herr hatte seinen Führerschein zu dem Zeitpunkt ganze 8 Monate. In diesen 8 Monaten hatte er 9 Unfälle, 2 davon relativ hart. (Zieht z.B. mitten auf der Landstraße bei Tempo 80, in einer verdammt langgezogenen Landstraße, mit nem Ibiza aus den 90ern die Handbremse. Auto bricht hinten natürlich aus, er donnert gegen ein Straßeschild und landet in dem Graben. Ich zitiere: "Ich schwörs dir das Auto ist zwar kaputt und es ist schiefgelaufen aber so einen Drift hat noch keiner von euch gemacht" <-- Ohne Scheiss!

Nunja, der Herr hat also an dem besagten Tag seinen nagelneuen TT abgeholt (2.0 tdi; Quattro; 65.000€ Listenpreis), er holt mich ab sagt wir müssen schnell zu seinem Onkel fahren (Ein paar KM Autobahn + anschließend Landstrecke). Na geil dachte ich mir. Auf der Autobahn tritt er natürlich voll aufs Gas, mit einer Hand am Lenkrad. Ich sage ihm er solle bitte beide Hände ans Lenkrad nehmen wenn er max. Geschwindigkeit fährt, "Nene, geht schon so glaub mir.". Zum Glück war die Autobahn schnell vorbei und ich dachte mir nur, Glück gehabt.. Denkste. Auf der Landstraße fiel mir auf das er unbewusst verdammt Nah  an die Leitpfosten kam, ein paar Mal wars auch verdammt knapp. Ich sagt ihm nochmal im aggressiven Ton das er endlich seine scheiss Hände ans Lenkrad nehmen soll und langsamer fahren soll, "Wieso alter ist doch alles in Ordnung". Bis er in ner Kurve dann endlich bei 120kmh von der Straße abkommt. Das Auto rutscht hinten auf dem Gras weg, anstatt im ersten Moment natürlich gegenzulenken lenkt er mit der einen Hand am Lenkrad in die falsche Richtung mit und lenkt viel zu spät gegen das ausbrechende Heck. Allgemein reagiert er halt komplett falsch. Nimmt schlagartig Gas weg, drückt voll auf die Bremse etc.

Naja als das Auto dann in kompletter Querlage auf der "Kante" von Graben und Straße bei dieser hohen Geschwindigkeit am langsliden war (weder die vorderen Reifen hatten Kontakt zur Straße noch die hinteren, dachte ich mir nur entweder wir haben Glück und kommen so zum stehen oder aber es kracht gleich gewaltig und wir überschlagen uns aufs Übelste, was dann auch passierte. Wir haben uns dann also 3-4 mal überschlagen und landeten kopfüber in dem tiefen Graben. Meine tür klemmte, seine ging auf und wir krochen aus dem Ding. Aber das schlimmste und unerklärlichste an Allem war das ich nicht angeschnallt war, obwohl ich mich selbst zum Brötchen kaufen anschnalle.. Ich hab mich aber so extrem, im Zuge des Unfalls, in das Auto gekrallt und gedrückt das ich den Unfall über kein bisschen die Position verloren hab. Hab den rechten Türgriff mit voller Kraft gepackt, mit der linken Hand gegen das Dach gedrückt und meine so an den Sitz gezogen das ich mit ganzer Kraft gegen den Boden drücken konnte.

Ende der Geschicht: Keiner Verletzt, 65.000€ pfutsch, 1500€ Geldstrafe, Führerscheinentzug, MPU verordnet, er fährt Heute Fahrrad und ich steige nie wieder auf Langstrecken in sein Auto.

Um euch ein paar visuelle Eindrücke zu gewährleisten ein paar Fotos


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden, was ich gesagt habe. Wenn dein Kumpel zu blöd ist, sich an Limits zu halten, dann selber schuld.
> 
> Aber egal.


 Du wiedersprichst dir gerade selber.


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke, gute Uhrzeit, kein Verkehr - wieso sollte so etwas illegal sein.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Februar 2013)

Hab noch ein paar Fotos gefunden.

Anbei muss ich noch erwähnen wie unglaublich sicher die Autos heutzutage sind. Die Freundin eines Freundes hatte letzten Winter einen fast gleichen Unfall, allerdings "nur" bei Tempo 70 mit nem alten Renault Clio. Auch 3 mal überschlagen. Das Auto war nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen und sie war schwer verletzt und kann heute ihren Beruf nicht mehr ausüben da ihre Wirbelsäule angeknackst wurde bei dem Unfall..


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2013)

@Beam39:  Zum GLück ist euch beiden nichts passiert,  bei Überschlägen kann man nie sagen wie das ausgeht.
Außerdem natürlich auch ein bisschen schade um den TT,  mit 2.0 Diesel und Allrad echt ein Traumauto. 

So Leute gehören einfach nicht auf die Straße,  nichtmal mit dem Fahrrad.    
Die Fahrschule sollte einem eigentlich auch den ganzen  physikalischen Background beibringen, denn es ist wichtig, dass man das Auto nicht nur bedienen kann, sondern auch gute Vorstellung von der Funktionsweise der Teile hat und die wirkenden Kräfte einschätzen kann.   (zB: Bremsweg wächst im Quadrat zur Geschwindigkeit!  Wer etwas Mathe kann, weiß dann wie ein paar Km/h mehr  bereits sehr viel ausmachen können!). 

Ich steige bei solchen Leuten auch garnicht erst ein.  Wenn ich mich selber zerlege, weiß ich wenigstens wer schuld ist,  aber ich will nicht für die Doofheit Anderer sterben.


----------



## keinnick (24. Februar 2013)

@Beam, gut, dass das ganze gut ausgegangen ist (bis auf den TT) aber warum verdammt nochmal warst Du nicht angeschnallt wo Du doch wusstet wie der fährt? Du hättest anschließnd platt sein können 

Edit: Seh ich das richtig, dass die Airbags gar nicht ausgelöst haben?


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> @Beam, gut, dass das ganze gut ausgegangen ist (bis auf den TT) aber warum verdammt nochmal warst Du nicht angeschnallt wo Du doch wusstet wie der fährt? Du hättest anschließnd platt sein können


 
Hab ich mich auch gefragt ...   Viele unterschätzen, wie unglaublich viel dieser popelige Sicherheitsgurt bringt.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Februar 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Andere hampeln um die Uhrzeit lieber rotzevoll in Clubs rum, ich hab auf die Art mehr Spaß  War mit meiner besseren Hälfte im Kino bei ner Spätvorstellung, in der Zwischenzeit hat sich dann Draußen ne schöne Schneeschicht auf den Straßen gebildet. Also dachte ich mir Weibchen absetzen und bisschen die Sau rauslassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ganz ehrlich: Was ist das für ein Spast?
Ich an deiner Stelle würde gar nichtmehr bei dem mitfahren, hast ja nochmal richtig glück gehabt dafür dass du nicht angeschnallt warst^^


----------



## McZonk (24. Februar 2013)

Das Auto sieht für 3-4 Überschläge bei hohem Tempo auch noch zu gut aus - auch auf Gras (man beachte mal den Bemes nebenan).  

Was ich allerdings gar nicht verstehen kann: Wie kann man sich freiwillig unangeschnallt bei so jemandem ins Auto setzen?


----------



## Zoon (24. Februar 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Tja, genau soetwas kann ich halt nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Tja die Rennleitung ist da in Großbrtitannien bzw. auch in der Schweiz rigoroser. Deutlich über dem Tempolimit (dort waren 65  mph und der gute Herr Smokey war da halt mit 193 mph ein " bißchen" drüber) und das Auto wird vor Ort stillgelegt in es ist ein paar Tage Hotel Santa Fu angesagt.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich sag ja, dass mit dem anschnallen bleibt mir unerklärlich da ich mich IMMER anschnalle. Vielleicht war es in dem Moment die Euphorie und Freude die es mich hat vergessen lassen, keine Ahnung! Und mitfahren werde ich wenn überhaupt nur noch in der Stadt, ganz klar.

@keinnick, ja stimmt, Airbags sind nicht losgegangen. Ist auch normal so da wir weder Frontal noch Seitlich hart aufgeprallt sind. Obwohl ich mir denke dass der auf meiner Seite in der Tür eigentlich hätte schon losgehen müssen nachdem das Auto beim Sliden auf harten Widerstand gestoßen ist und wir so hochgeflogen sind. Keine Ahnung..

Ja der Herr ist ein Spezialfall was einige seiner Ansichten angeht, er ist verrückt aber ich mag ihn. 

@Zonk, wir haben uns ja in der Luft überschlagen und sind dann auf dem Dach gelandet. Ich hab auch leider keine Fotos mehr am Tage machen können aber das Teil war enorm verzogen, sieht man auf den Fotos nicht. Ja ich hab den netten Mann vom Abschleppdienst auch direkt auf den BMW angesprochen. Hatte einen ähnlichen Unfall wie wir nur ist der auf dem harten Asphalt mit dem Dach gelandet. Als ich fragte ob die Insassen denn noch leben (ich hab es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen können) sagte der nur ganz trocken "Jaja, die sind genauso rausgekrochen wie ihr auch".


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du wiedersprichst dir gerade selber.


 
Nö. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man so etwas illegal machen sollte. Wenn sich die Gesellschaft aber selber der Freiheit beraubt - tja, dann hat man sich an die Gesetze zu halten. Anscheinend missverständlich, ich formuliere um: Schöne Strecke, gute Uhrzeit, kein Verkehr - wieso sollte man so etwas illegal machen. 

@ Beam: Dir war schon von vornerein bewusst, dass er so viele Unfälle in einem Jahr gebaut hat? Wieso zur Hölle setzt du dich überhaupt bei ihm ins Auto?  Sorry, aber meine Gesundheit ist mir wichtiger als eine solche Freundschaft - soll er halt sein Auto selber abholen. 
Oder wie kam's dazu?


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Februar 2013)

Nun, die ganze Story klingt spektakulär, aber eben auch höchst unglaubwürdig. Zum Einen, wenn der Typ tatsächlich in den ersten Monaten seines Führerscheinbesitzes schon so viele Unfälle hätte, dann wäre der Lappen schon vorher weg gewesen. Zum Anderen ist ein Überschlag zwar als Unfall relativ spektakulär, aber eben auch recht harmlos solange man nirgends einschlägt und angeschnallt ist. Wenn man aber nicht angeschnallt ist, dann wird man auch da kaum unverletzt aussteigen, die wirkenden Kräfte hält keiner mit bloßen Händen. Insofern glaube ich, dass hier der gute Beam versucht uns einen Bären aufzubinden...

Zum Thema mit der schönen Strecke und der Illegalität. Es ist bei uns - unabhängig von der Beschilderung - zu Recht wie ich finde nicht erlaubt schneller zu fahren, als das der Anhalteweg länger als der Sichtbereich ist. D.h. das heißt, das Nachts auf der Autobahn de facto ein Tempolimit herrscht - zumindest solange die komplett frei ist. Wenn sie nicht frei ist, dann ist es erlaubt quasi die Lichter der anderen auf seinen Anhalteweg draufzurechnen. 
Letztlich sollte aber auch der gesunde Menschenverstand einem klar machen, dass es fahrlässig ist nur so schnell zu fahren, dass man seinen Anhalteweg (oder zumindest große Teile davon) auch überblicken kann. Wenn der die Sicht eingeschränkt ist durch Dunkelheit oder Nebel, dann muss man halt angepasst fahren. Beim Nebel sieht das (fast) jeder ein, im Dunkeln interessanterweise nicht. Immerhin hat jeder, der schon ein paar Kilometer runter hat schon diverse Sachen auf der Autobahn liegen sehen (ich z.B. vor 3 Wochen mehrere tote Wildschweine auf der A6) und im eigenen Interesse da nicht reinfahren wollen. Im Übrigen bekommt man auch ernsthaft Schwierigkeiten - nicht nur mit der Polizei - mit der Versicherung wenn da dann was passiert, von wegen (grob) fahrlässig...


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Februar 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun, die ganze Story klingt spektakulär, aber eben auch höchst unglaubwürdig. Zum Einen, wenn der Typ tatsächlich in den ersten Monaten seines Führerscheinbesitzes schon so viele Unfälle hätte, dann wäre der Lappen schon vorher weg gewesen. Zum Anderen ist ein Überschlag zwar als Unfall relativ spektakulär, aber eben auch recht harmlos solange man nirgends einschlägt und angeschnallt ist. Wenn man aber nicht angeschnallt ist, dann wird man auch da kaum unverletzt aussteigen, die wirkenden Kräfte hält keiner mit bloßen Händen. Insofern glaube ich, dass hier der gute Beam versucht uns einen Bären aufzubinden...
> 
> Zum Thema mit der schönen Strecke und der Illegalität. Es ist bei uns - unabhängig von der Beschilderung - zu Recht wie ich finde nicht erlaubt schneller zu fahren, als das der Anhalteweg länger als der Sichtbereich ist. D.h. das heißt, das Nachts auf der Autobahn de facto ein Tempolimit herrscht - zumindest solange die komplett frei ist. Wenn sie nicht frei ist, dann ist es erlaubt quasi die Lichter der anderen auf seinen Anhalteweg draufzurechnen.
> Letztlich sollte aber auch der gesunde Menschenverstand einem klar machen, dass es fahrlässig ist nur so schnell zu fahren, dass man seinen Anhalteweg (oder zumindest große Teile davon) auch überblicken kann. Wenn der die Sicht eingeschränkt ist durch Dunkelheit oder Nebel, dann muss man halt angepasst fahren. Beim Nebel sieht das (fast) jeder ein, im Dunkeln interessanterweise nicht. Immerhin hat jeder, der schon ein paar Kilometer runter hat schon diverse Sachen auf der Autobahn liegen sehen (ich z.B. vor 3 Wochen mehrere tote Wildschweine auf der A6) und im eigenen Interesse da nicht reinfahren wollen. Im Übrigen bekommt man auch ernsthaft Schwierigkeiten - nicht nur mit der Polizei - mit der Versicherung wenn da dann was passiert, von wegen (grob) fahrlässig...


 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ob Beam uns veräppelt.   Wie jemand in 8 Monaten 9 Unfälle bauen kann und immer noch fahren darf ist mir auch nicht klar,  aber dazu kommt natürlich, dass viele Unfälle keine eindeutige Schuld haben etc. 
Zum Thema festhalten beim Überschlag:   Hat mich auch gewundert,  aber auf der anderen Seite muss man bedenken,  dass man in einem solchen Moment einen unglaublichen Adrenalin-Schock bekommt.  Da steigern sich alle körperlichen Fähigkeiten sehr stark, und ich denke, mit etwas Glück wäre es möglich, sich in einem überschlagenden Auto festzuhalten.  Vor allem, wenn die einzelnen Aufprälle nicht so stark sind (war ja im Acker, und man sieht dem Auto ja an dass es nicht allzu übel gewesen ist).

Warum man mit sojemandem  Auto fährt verstehe ich aber auch nicht.  Ich verstehe aber genauso wenig, wie man den Gurt vergessen kann ...




Zum anderen Thema:  

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Eine der wichtigsten Vorraussetzungen fürs Autofahren ist, dass man lernt, alles richtig einzuschätzen. Dazu zählt auch, wie schnell man fahren kann.  Das ist nicht immer genau deckungsgleich mit der Beschilderung,  und ich muss sagen, dass ich mich auch immer mehr auf mein eigenes Gefühl verlasse als auf Schilder (und damit meine ich vor allem, dass ich auch mal gerne langsamer fahre als ich könnte, wenn es nötig ist!)

Auf der Autobahn gehe ich allerdings auch immer davon aus, dass sie frei ist 

Abseits davon jedoch weniger, hatte zB vor zwei/drei Monaten mal wieder das Erlebnis, dass auf einer kilometerlangen, schnurgeraden Landstraße mittendrin plötzlich 10m lang richtig viel Schnee und Eis lag.   Habe ich auch nicht vorher gesehen, zum Glück fährt der Golf6 sehr stabil und die Elektronik regelt verdammt vieles weg ...     daneben standen immerhin schöne große Bäume.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Februar 2013)

Wtf?

Aus welchem Grund sollte ich mir sone Story ausm Arsch ziehen? Um mal genauer zu schildern wie solche Unfälle zustande kommen: Es waren viele Auffahrunfälle, bei 2 Unfällen Fahrerflucht; hat ebenfalls in ner Seitenstraße in einer Kurve die Handbremse gezogen (Nachts) und ist mit nem A3 Cabrio seines Vaters in einen Firmentransporter gefahren der hinter der Kurve stand und ist abgehauen; ein anderes mal ist er im Winter leicht in ein anderes Fahrzeug gerutscht und ist abgehauen. Beim Unfall mit dem Clio hat sein Vater die Schuld auf sich genommen da das Auto auf ihn angemeldet war, er musste nur das Schild bezahlen, 600€ oder so waren das. Etc. pp.

Die Sache mit dem TT mag vielleicht unglaubwürdig klingen weil ich sie mal ebenso erzähle als wärs nichts großes gewesen, aber die eine Woche nachdem Unfall war ich quasi nicht vorhanden und mein Chef hat gesagt ich soll mal nach Hause und erst wiederkommen wenn ich wieder bei mir bin.

Stimmt, ganz unverletzt war ich nicht. Hatte eine kleine Schnittwunde am linken Zeigefinger weil ich während des Aufpralls auf die Scheibe gerutscht bin und die Scheibe in dem moment eingedrückt wurde. Da durfte ich mich mit dem Beamten erstmal rumärgern da er mich andauern fragte ob ich verletzt seie, ich zeigte ihm meinen Finger und fragte ihn ob das denn nun eine Verletzung seie oder nicht, woraufhin er mich wieder fragte "Na ist das denn jetzt eine oder nich" und ich wieder sagte "Dass habe ich Sie doch grade gefragt" usw.

Jedem dass seine, aber mir bei solch einer Sache vorzuwerfen ich würde mir sowas ausm Rektum ziehen geht doch etwas zu weit, zumal auch Bilder vorhanden sind! Ich hab auch noch Fotos wo mein Freund zu sehen ist und andere Freunde gekommen sind um uns abzuholen etc.

Und ich betone, auch wenn dus nicht glauben willst, ich war NICHT angeschnallt. Ich weiß nich ob du schonmal in einer Situation warst wo du nicht wusstest ob du die nächsten Augenblicke die Augen aufmachen wirst oder nicht, aber ich war es und ich weiß wie fest ich mich in diesem Auto abgedrückt und festghalten habe, eben weil ich nicht wusste was als nächstes kommt!

Ich habe auch mal in einer unschönen Situation einen 10cm langen Schnitt an der linken Hand/ Arm direkt durch die Pulsadern und Nerven davongetragen und stell dir vor, direkt nach dem Schnitt konnte ich in mein Arm gucken jedoch floss kein tropfen Blut, ich lebe noch und kann meine Hand fast ganz normal benutzen (kann ich auch gerne Fotos hochladen). Zu was der menschliche Körper fähig ist, besonders in solchen Schockmomenten, sollte man niemals vergessen auch wenn unser Leben mittlerweile bestimmt wird von Cpus und Gpus.

Ich mag zwar neu angemeldet sein, aber ich lese hier schon länger mit als manch einer mit über 1k Posts und habe es bestimmt nicht nötig mich mit solchen Geschichten zu profilieren oder zu brüsten. 

Gewiss nicht, davon kannst du ausgehen.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2013)

Video: Nissan 100 NX - autobild.de


----------



## XE85 (25. Februar 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wtf?
> 
> Aus welchem Grund sollte ich mir sone Story ausm Arsch ziehen?



Ohne das sich das jetzt auf dich speziell bezieht: Vermutlich macht man sowas um die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen. Unlängst hatten wir hier einen der behauptet hat er bekomme demnächst einen Audi S5 - Bilder gab es, trotz versprechen, freilich nie.

Also, völlig egal ob deine Story nun stimmt oder nicht, mit einer große Portion Misstrauen muss man in einem Forum immer rechnen wenn man mit solchen Dingen kommt. Wenn du das nicht möchtest dann poste nicht. Darum auch mein Hinweis: Achte auch deine Ausdrucksweise: "Wtf", "Arsch", "" nur weil einer deine Story nicht sofort glaubt bzw. misstrauisch ist, sind unangebracht!


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2013)

*Beam39*, abgesehen von deiner Story.
Gut das ihr beide da halbwegs heil rausgekommen seid.
Dein Kollege, oder was auch immer das ist, ist ein riesengroßes [Zensur] in meinen Augen.
Sein Vater, der den verkommenen Blag auch noch deckt, ist auch nicht besser.

Wenn er sich nicht der Tragweite seiner Handlungen bewusst ist, und was er alles mit einem Auto anrichten kann, sollt er ohne wenn und aber erstmal den Fuehrerschein abgeben.
Durch unachtsame Handhabung mit diesen Dingern (KFZ) kommen unbeteiligte Dritte zu Schaden!

Das du nochmal zu ihm in ein Fahrzeug steigen willst, zeugt auch nicht von Vernunft.
Auch wenn er der beste Kumpel/Kollege/Freund ist.
Durch solche Handlungen macht er alles zunichte.


----------



## kazzig (25. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Wetter macht Auto fahren echt keinen Krümel Spaß... die gesamte Teststrecke war zum Teil zugefroren. Februar ist so der Zeitpunkt, wo ich den Winter, und alles was dazu gehört, einfach zum Mond schießen würde


----------



## Metalic (25. Februar 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter macht Auto fahren echt keinen Krümel Spaß... die gesamte Teststrecke war zum Teil zugefroren. Februar ist so der Zeitpunkt, wo ich den Winter, und alles was dazu gehört, einfach zum Mond schießen würde


 
Och wir haben hier seit 2-3 Tagen passable 5°C+. Dennoch macht der Z3 morgens immer Zicken wenn der Motor kalt ist. Luftmengenmesser wurde mir gesagt ist eventuell defekt und das kann teuer werden.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Februar 2013)

Muckt dein Z3 auch mit der Drehzahl rum?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Och wir haben hier seit 2-3 Tagen passable 5°C+. Dennoch macht der Z3 morgens immer Zicken wenn der Motor kalt ist. Luftmengenmesser wurde mir gesagt ist eventuell defekt und das kann teuer werden.


 
Welcher motor ist es denn ?


----------



## Beam39 (25. Februar 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ohne das sich das jetzt auf dich speziell bezieht: Vermutlich macht man sowas um die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen. Unlängst hatten wir hier einen der behauptet hat er bekomme demnächst einen Audi S5 - Bilder gab es, trotz versprechen, freilich nie.
> 
> Also, völlig egal ob deine Story nun stimmt oder nicht, mit einer große Portion Misstrauen muss man in einem Forum immer rechnen wenn man mit solchen Dingen kommt. Wenn du das nicht möchtest dann poste nicht. Darum auch mein Hinweis: Achte auch deine Ausdrucksweise: "Wtf", "Arsch", "" nur weil einer deine Story nicht sofort glaubt bzw. misstrauisch ist, sind unangebracht!


 
Das man, besonders bei Neulingen, misstrauisch ist was einige Sachen angeht, ist mir klar. Nur wurde bei mir weder ein neues Auto versprochen noch sonst was und da gehts um eine Sache mit der nicht zu spaßen ist. Die Art und Weise wie ich diesen Vorfall geschildert habe und anbei Bilder hochgeladen habe sollte aber schon mehr als genug sein um das ganze glaubhaftig genug zu machen. Ich mache über viele Sachen Witze, aber was ich mit sicherheit nicht tue ist Sachen, mit denen nicht zu spaßen ist, zu erfinden oder Superhelden-Geschichten zu erzählen.

Das sollte auch nicht dazu animieren ohne Sicherheitsgurt zu fahren weil mir bei einem Überschlag nichts passiert ist, absolut nicht, im gegenteil! Ich hatte riesengroßes Glück und kann froh sein das mir nichts passiert ist.

Das mit dem "Arsch" hätte ich anders formulieren können, sicher. Aber der Daumen runter und das "WTF" drückten in dem Falle einfach meine Reaktion aus, mehr nicht.

Ich hab mich gefreut hier auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen und wollte auch meine 5 Cents zu allem beitragen, ich hab niemals die Absichten gehabt Storys zu erzählen. Ich wollte die Tage mal ein 0-100kmh Video von nem RS3, den ich gefahren bin, hochladen aber wenn man dann sofort wieder an der Glaubhaftigkeit zweifelt warte ich bis ich 1000 posts hab dann glaubt man mir evtl.

Ich hoffe ich konnte hiermit meinen Standpunkt übermitteln und ihr könnt mir absofort glauben wenn ich etwas erzähle.


@Verminaard

Das mit der Fahrerflucht hab ich ihm auch einige male an den Kopf geworfen. Ich nehme mittlerweile 2 Parkplätze ein, weil hier 90% der Leute anscheinend zu unfähig sind richtig zu Parken UND (!) richtig auszusteigen. Die Dellen und Kratzer die ich an der Tür von irgendwelchen Idioten habe kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen. Ich weiß nicht ob das überall so ist, aber hier in der Umgebung (ich wohne seit ca. 3 Jahren hier) scheint das gang und gebe zu sein jemandem das Auto zu demolieren und abzuhauen.

Und bis der sein Führerschein wieder hat dauerts eh noch sehr sehr lange.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Beam39 die Geschichte ausgedacht hat, dafür was sie meiner Meinung nach erstens zu realistisch und zweites zu "langweilig" um frei erfunden zu sein. Denke das sie sich wirklich so zugetragen hat.


----------



## Metalic (25. Februar 2013)

So wieder da. Ja er geht aus wenn er kalt ist, weil die Drehzahl einfach runter geht. Als ob das Standgas zu niedrig eingestellt ist. Sobald der Motor wärmer ist läuft er im Stand problemlos. Und ab und zu bockt er wie sau wenn man anfährt im ersten Gang. Als wenn man immer wieder abwürgen würde ihn dann aber doch noch rettet.

Und es ist der kleine Z3.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (25. Februar 2013)

Hat der Golf 3 meiner Mutter auch gerne wenn es draußen feucht ist. Er springt erst nach Orgeln an und zündet noch nicht richtig, und wenn er dann kommt ist er ordentlich am stottern. Bei uns war es zum Teil die Verteilerkappe, in der sich die Feuchtigkeit sammelte was dazu führte, dass er garnicht erst ansprang, zum anderen kann das Steuergerät die Temperaturen in Kombination mit der Nässe nicht ab.


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> So wieder da. Ja er geht aus wenn er kalt ist, weil die Drehzahl einfach runter geht. Als ob das Standgas zu niedrig eingestellt ist. Sobald der Motor wärmer ist läuft er im Stand problemlos. Und ab und zu bockt er wie sau wenn man anfährt im ersten Gang. Als wenn man immer wieder abwürgen würde ihn dann aber doch noch rettet.
> 
> Und es ist der kleine Z3.



Baujahr? Sägt er auch im Idle? Evt auch Leistungsabfälle?


----------



## Beam39 (25. Februar 2013)

Das könnte viele Gründe haben, LMM würde ich bei den Symptomen eigentlich eher ausschließen. Wie siehts mit Zündspulen und Zündkerzen aus? Ein kumpel von mir hatte letztens einen ähnlichen Fall, Auto hat beim anmachen extreme Faxen gemacht bis er gar nicht mehr angesprungen ist. Er hat den Fehlerspeicher auslesen lassen und da kamen die Zündpsulen raus.

Mein Dicker muckt seit geraumer Zeit auch rum. Der Motor ruckelt im kalten Zustand extrem und sobald er warm ist verschwindet das Problem, das sieht nach Falschluft aus. Hatte noch keine Zeit mir das genauer anzugucken.


----------



## Metalic (25. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung was es sein könnte. Ist auch nur das Auto meiner Schwester  Baujahr ist er glaube ich 97. Also wenn er morgens kalt ist und gestartet wird muss man erstmal paar Minuten etwas Gas geben damit er nicht aus geht. Wenn er dann warm ist, absolut keine Probleme bis auf das extreme Stottern manchmal beim anfahren.


----------



## watercooled (26. Februar 2013)

Das stottern... Verschluckt er sich da?


----------



## the.hai (27. Februar 2013)

Morgen steht der xkr vor der tür. Ich hoffe es bleibt trocken.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2013)

dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß mit dem Koffer

habe eben mein Auto aus der Werkstatt abgeholt, die sollten die Spur einstellen.
Er hat mir gesagt die Achse wäre gerade, aber das Lenkrad steht noch etwas schief (nicht mehr so schief wie vorher).

Kann das denn überhaupt sein?
Ich meine wenn das Lenkrad schief steht muss doch auch die Spur nicht ganz richtig sein oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß mit dem Koffer
> 
> habe eben mein Auto aus der Werkstatt abgeholt, die sollten die Spur einstellen.
> Er hat mir gesagt die Achse wäre gerade, aber das Lenkrad steht noch etwas schief (nicht mehr so schief wie vorher).
> ...


 
Es sei denn, das Lenkgetriebe ist irgendwie mal durchgerutscht


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2013)

ne, das glaube ich nicht, das hätte ich gemerkt 

kann ich denn irgendwie selbst kontrollieren ob die Spur wirklich stimmt?
Es geht mir echt solangsam auf den Sack^^

Zumal das total das blöde Gefühl ist, auchw enn das Lenkrad nur leicht schräg steht


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Februar 2013)

GRRRR.. noch einmal "Koffer"..


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2013)

Grüße,

Ich wollte mal euch nach Ideen fragen.^^
Ich hatte letzten Freitag einen Unfall und der Gutachter sagte Heute, das es ein Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden ist.
Ich sollte mich schonmal nach nem anderen Auto ausschau halten.

Mein Auto ist (war) ein Skoda Superb ´03 mit nem 1,8T 150PS.
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung in welche richtung ich gehen soll.
Mir schwebt irgendwie ein Mazda RX-8 im Kopf.
Aber eine andere Limousine wäre auch net schlecht.
Ich hab keine Ahnung...


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2013)

Ich persönlich finde den Skoda Octavia RS ganz toll, oder auch BMW 5er E60 

so ein RX 8 ist halt nicht so das Alltagsauto ^^


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2013)

Ist mir schon klar. 
Aber geil ist er trotzdem.^^


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2013)

War bei dem Z3 übrigens tatsächlich der Luftmengenmesser. Der Herr bei BMW war ausnahmsweise mal oberfreundlich und hat wirklich gute Tipps gegeben.  Bei kaltem Motor den Stecker von Lmm abgezogen und siehe da, das Auto läuft einwandfrei und ohne stottern. 
Und statt einem neuen bei BMW für 400€, gabs in der Bucht einen neuen Gebrauchten für knapp 40€


----------



## Mick-Jogger (28. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute
Such gerade ein neues Auto 
und hab ca. 1500€ zur Verfügung (Kann bei extrem schönen Wagen auf 2500€ aufgestockt werden).
Fahre meist Kurzstrecke.

Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Februar 2013)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Mir schwebt irgendwie ein Mazda RX-8 im Kopf.



Da kannst du einen Tanklaster voll Öl mitziehen


----------



## Metalic (28. Februar 2013)

Es gibt so viele super Gebrauchtwagen. Und für 2500€ gibt es da schon etwas wirklich gutes. Solange du das Auto zum Fahren brauchst und nicht als Statussymbol gibt es da so viel Auswahl. Ich finde, da ist es schwer ein bestimmtes Auto zu empfehlen.
Geh am besten einfach auf mobile.de, gib deine Postleitzahl ein und bestimmte deine Suchkriterien.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (28. Februar 2013)

Mobile.de hab ich schon rauf und runter gerappelt  
Ich brauch absolut kein Statussymbol, da ich es nur 3 Jahre fahre und dann studieren gehe.
Ich sollte reinpassen mit guter Beinfreiheit (1,97m Größe hab ich) und wenig Fehleranfällig


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da kannst du einen Tanklaster voll Öl mitziehen





Hab mal gerade bei Mobile ein bissle geschaut.
Ein schöner Skoda Oktavia RS Combi oder ein Audi A6 '06.
Sind schon schöne Autos.
Muss wohl mal bei mir in der gegend die Autohäuser abklappern.^^


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2013)

Schon beachtlich seit 27.12 habe ich meinen grauen NX angemeldet, zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte er 99.680 Kilometer aufm Tacho... nun 2 Monate später sind es schon über 104.200 Kilometer. Wird noch ein richtiges Langstrecken Auto...  Der Schnitt mit 8.8L ist jedoch nicht ganz so niedrig wie erhofft, anscheinend baller ich teilweise noch zu häufig über Landstraßen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2013)

Also 2500Km pro Monat gehen aber noch    Ist zwar nicht wenig,  aber auch noch nicht wirklich viel !


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2013)

Ich bin kein Vertretter der ewig viele Kilometer abspulen muss. Das ist nur der Weg zur Arbeit und so rein aus Spaß.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Februar 2013)

ich habe in 1 Jahr und 10 Monaten grad mal 9000km gemacht, Tendenz sinkend


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Februar 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Vertretter der ewig viele Kilometer abspulen muss. Das ist nur der Weg zur Arbeit und so rein aus Spaß.


 Das ist auch angenehmer     Mein Dad hat seit Jahren viele verschiedene Einsatzorte rund um die Welt, die er immer nur für ein paar Tage aufsucht. Innerhalb Europas tut er dies meist per Auto, und hat damit schonmal einen etwas höheren Verschleiß.   Den Rekord hält immer noch sein früherer Golf 3 Special,  bei dem nach 5 Jahren und 380 000 Km das Getriebe aufgegeben hat


----------



## totovo (28. Februar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist auch angenehmer     Mein Dad hat seit Jahren viele verschiedene Einsatzorte rund um die Welt, die er immer nur für ein paar Tage aufsucht. Innerhalb Europas tut er dies meist per Auto, und hat damit schonmal einen etwas höheren Verschleiß.   Den Rekord hält immer noch sein früherer Golf 3 Special,  bei dem nach 5 Jahren und 380 000 Km das Getriebe aufgegeben hat


 
Das kenne ich 
Mein Onkel arbeitet in einer großen Firma als leitender Einkäufer...
Der sitzt eigentlich den ganzen Tag nur im Auto und fährt quer durch Europa zu den Firmen, zum Zugfahren kann ihn niemand bewegen, der schiebt richtig hass auf die Bahngesellschaften 
Der bekommt spätestens alle 12-14 Monate einen neuen Dienstawagen, weil der alte die angepeilten 150Tkm schon runter hat ^^


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2013)

Bis 150.000 Kilometer darf ich noch mindestens 2 Jahren fahren. 
Aber ein gutes Auto ist dann doch eh erst richtig eingefahren.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Das kenne ich
> Mein Onkel arbeitet in einer großen Firma als leitender Einkäufer...
> Der sitzt eigentlich den ganzen Tag nur im Auto und fährt quer durch Europa zu den Firmen, zum Zugfahren kann ihn niemand bewegen, der schiebt richtig hass auf die Bahngesellschaften
> Der bekommt spätestens alle 12-14 Monate einen neuen Dienstawagen, weil der alte die angepeilten 150Tkm schon runter hat ^^



Na so groß wird die Firma nicht sein, wenn der Einkaufschef noch selber permanent die Lieferanten abklappern muss...


----------



## totovo (1. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bis 150.000 Kilometer darf ich noch mindestens 2 Jahren fahren.
> Aber ein gutes Auto ist dann doch eh erst richtig eingefahren.



Naja, die Firma hat ja Verträge und dort steht halt drin: ca. Laufleistung 150.000km. danach gehen die Autos zurück und werden denk ich mal verkauft.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na so groß wird die Firma nicht sein, wenn der Einkaufschef noch selber permanent die Lieferanten abklappern muss...



Naja, groß, jetzt nicht im Sinne von einem riesen Konzern... Ich glaube die haben so 300-350 Mitarbeiter, je nach Auftragslage. Aber für die Region ist es halt schon eine "große Firma"...
Mein Onkel kennt das halt nicht anderst, er führt die "Verhandlungen" lieber persönlich


----------



## Zoon (1. März 2013)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Grüße,
> Mir schwebt irgendwie ein Mazda RX-8 im Kopf.



Wenn du nen Mazda Händler vor Ort hast die auch Ahnung  vom Wankel haben gerne, wenn du aber wegen jeder Pupsdurchsicht 500 km  zum Spezialisten musst ... lass es. Da gibst selbst bei Mazda alltagstauglicheres  wie dem 3 MPS.  Oder 6 MPS wenns Selten sein soll


----------



## moe (1. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjBPVr6wgBs

Was machen die da mit dem Motor? Und was kippen die das für graues Zeug rein?


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. März 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Mazda Händler vor Ort hast die auch Ahnung  vom Wankel haben gerne, wenn du aber wegen jeder Pupsdurchsicht 500 km  zum Spezialisten musst ... lass es. Da gibst selbst bei Mazda alltagstauglicheres  wie dem 3 MPS.  Oder 6 MPS wenns Selten sein soll


 Hier haben se ja einen und der ist 10min fahrweg von mir entfehrnt.
Ich werd ne mir am Montag oder Dienstag mal anschaun ob ich reinpasse.^^ 
Japaner sind nicht gerade als Raumwunder bekannt und meine 2.02m müssen da erstmal passen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2013)

Heute erst mal die alten ( hässlichen  ) Felgen auf unseren Z4 montiert. Dann ist der schon mal für den Track nächstes WE fertig.
Und seit 6 Jahren lagernde Reifen, sind im Ersten Moment verdammt rutschig, da hat ein kleiner Burnout wahre Wunder vollbracht


----------



## Riverna (2. März 2013)

Kennt jemand von euch den Circuit De L Anneau Du Rhin? Bin im April mit unserem Driftteam da vorort und bin am überlegen ob ich lieber da hin fahre oder mit meinem Auto aufn Leistungsprüfstand...


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. März 2013)

Gestern mit ein paar Spezln im Offroadpark gewesen und mal richtig rumgeackert und den Vitara (vom Kumpel) "etwas" eingesaut  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (3. März 2013)

da geht doch noch was


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. März 2013)

So besser? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Gestern mit ein paar Spezln im Offroadpark gewesen und mal richtig rumgeackert und den Vitara (vom Kumpel) "etwas" eingesaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht in der Umgebung aus wie angekotzt


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. März 2013)

als hätten da tausende Vögel ihre Därme entleert 

Was sagt ihr zu den felgen?
wollte die vllt zur kommenden Saison auf meinen Kombi dranhauen, aber dann in 17Zoll



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde dann super zu meinem zukünftigen passen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. März 2013)

Heute um 15Uhr mach ich ne Probefahrt im RX-8.

Mal schaun was der Wankel hergibt.^^


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2013)

Mein Beileid ^^


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2013)

Die felgen sehen gut aus

Jemand ne idee wie man das reparieren kann?
Ist das normales eisen oder stahl?

Ist nen blödes foto aber der schlüssel ist abgebrochen, also der zapfen der ins zündschloss kommt


----------



## aloha84 (5. März 2013)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Heute um 15Uhr mach ich ne Probefahrt im RX-8.
> 
> Mal schaun was der Wankel hergibt.^^


 
Welcher ist es, der mit ca. 190 PS oder 230 PS?
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.....aber schau vielleicht auch mal auf den Benzin-Verbrauch, der soll sehr schwanken.....genauso wie der Ölverbrauch.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. März 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Welcher ist es, der mit ca. 190 PS oder 230 PS?
> Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.....aber schau vielleicht auch mal auf den Benzin-Verbrauch, der soll sehr schwanken.....genauso wie der Ölverbrauch.



Der 231PS.
Der Verbrauch ist mir eigentlich egal.
Hab mit meinem Superb bisher net viel weniger verbraucht.
Nur muss ich mal nach der Versicherung schaun.
Net das die mich auffrisst.


----------



## watercooled (5. März 2013)

Der Wankel setzt aber noch einen drauf


----------



## moe (5. März 2013)

@Exx: Das ist irgendein billiges Gusseisen. Reparieren kannst das nicht, aber in der Bucht nen neuen Rohling bestellen, mit dem Ersatzschlüssel zum Schlüsseldienst gehen und ne Kopie machen lassen.
Steckt der Rest noch im Zündschloss?


----------



## XE85 (5. März 2013)

Formel 1-Technik und 963 PS: Ferrari LaFerrari in Genf 2013 - autobild.de

leider geil 

Beeindruckend finde ich vor allem die 128PS/Liter aus einem Saugmotor und die 15s von 0 auf 300 - genauso schnell wie eine Veyron Super Sport.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Formel 1-Technik und 963 PS: Ferrari LaFerrari in Genf 2013 - autobild.de
> 
> leider geil
> 
> Beeindruckend finde ich vor allem die 128PS/Liter aus einem Saugmotor [...]


 
Der GT3 RS 4.0 hat auch schon 125PS/Liter


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Wankel setzt aber noch einen drauf


 Jap, wollte Ihn garnet wieder hergeben und wenn de Versicherung morgen ihr OK gibt (das er mich net allzu viel kostet) hab ich bald ein neues Auto.^^
Das Fahrfeeling ist Mega und der Sound! Wie in einem Triebwerk. 
Wer die möglichkeit hat einen zu fahren, der soll das schleunigst mal nachholen.


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @Exx: Das ist irgendein billiges Gusseisen. Reparieren kannst das nicht, aber in der Bucht nen neuen Rohling bestellen, mit dem Ersatzschlüssel zum Schlüsseldienst gehen und ne Kopie machen lassen.
> Steckt der Rest noch im Zündschloss?


 
ne, der Schlüssel war mir gestern Abend hingefallen 

dann muss ich mal schauen ob man das löten kann, oder ob es da irgendwie nen superkleber für gibt^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dXOdiF4wbNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
mensch die Musik wurde ja bestimmt extra dafür komponiert, die hat man ja noch nie gehört    (Two Steps from Hell wenn ich nicht irre, bin aber gerade unsicher welcher Song.  Sollte vom aktuellen Album Skyworld sein)


Aber ja, das Auto ist natürlich ein Traum.  mMn das Beste seit dem wunderschönen GT2  vor einigen Jahren


----------



## Whoosaa (5. März 2013)

Nää, ich weiß nicht.. ich muss generell sagen - der 991 ist (optisch) nicht schlecht, aber mir gefällt der 997 einfach besser. Sieht irgendwie kompletter aus.
GT3 hat mir leider auch noch nie so recht gefallen - wenn schon, dann GT2.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2013)

Also der LaFerrari sieht deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2013)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Wer die möglichkeit hat einen zu fahren, der soll das schleunigst mal nachholen.


 
Also ich war extrem enttäuscht.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also ich war extrem enttäuscht.



Naja, bis 5000U/min passiert ja noch net viel, aber danach.^^
Und dazu der Sound, die Straßenlage und das direkte Gaspedal.
Ich war begeistert. 
Ist halt alles ansichtssache.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2013)

moe schrieb:


> @Exx: Das ist irgendein billiges Gusseisen. Reparieren kannst das nicht, aber in der Bucht nen neuen Rohling bestellen, mit dem Ersatzschlüssel zum Schlüsseldienst gehen und ne Kopie machen lassen.
> Steckt der Rest noch im Zündschloss?


 
Und vom Schlüsseldienst nicht beim ersten Versuch abwimmeln lassen... Die haben die Geräte dafür, dürfens offiziell nur nicht machen - geht dann hinter verschlossenen Türen trotzdem. Wir hatten das Spiel schon mit dem Schlüssel vom Signum ...


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2013)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Naja, bis 5000U/min passiert ja noch net viel, aber danach.^^
> Und dazu der Sound, die Straßenlage und das direkte Gaspedal.
> Ich war begeistert.
> Ist halt alles ansichtssache.


 
Ich bin das Ding mehrfach gefahren, wo er damals auf den Markt kam. Schon bei der ersten Fahrt war für mich klar, dass ich mich mit diesem spritfressenden (um 18 l/100km) und wie ein Gummiband fahrenden Etwas nicht anfreunden kann. Alleine die Drehzahlcharakteristik des Motors - gruselig, absolut magere Leistungsentfaltung usw. usw. 

Wenn dir dieses Auto Spaß bereitet - schön  - aber wenn es wirklich etwas taugen würde, dann wären repräsentative Stückzahlen am Markt vertreten. Vor einem Kauf würde ich mir die Kritiken diverser Zeitschriften und auch die Erfahrungen im Netz echt zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. März 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin das Ding mehrfach gefahren, wo er damals auf den Markt kam. Schon bei der ersten Fahrt war für mich klar, dass ich mich mit diesem spritfressenden (um 18 l/100km) und wie ein Gummiband fahrenden Etwas nicht anfreunden kann. Alleine die Drehzahlcharakteristik des Motors - gruselig, absolut magere Leistungsentfaltung usw. usw.
> 
> Wenn dir dieses Auto Spaß bereitet - schön  - aber wenn es wirklich etwas taugen würde, dann wären repräsentative Stückzahlen am Markt vertreten. Vor einem Kauf würde ich mir die Kritiken diverser Zeitschriften und auch die Erfahrungen im Netz echt zu Herzen nehmen.



Hab ich ja, der Test von Motorvision und TopGear sagen da was anderes.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2013)

Ich muss Klutten da vollkommen recht geben, das einzige womit das Teil bei mir punkten konnte war der Sound. Der Rest vom Design (Geschmackssache) über Leistungsentfaltung und Haptik waren allesamt weit unter meinen Erwartungen. Der RX7 von einem Freund welcher knapp 15 Jahre älter als ein RX8 ist, schlägt sich da um Welten besser.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich muss Klutten da vollkommen recht geben, das einzige womit das Teil bei mir punkten konnte war der Sound. Der Rest vom Design (Geschmackssache) über Leistungsentfaltung und Haptik waren allesamt weit unter meinen Erwartungen. Der RX7 von einem Freund welcher knapp 15 Jahre älter als ein RX8 ist, schlägt sich da um Welten besser.



Das der RX7 besser ist, da geb ich dir recht.
Kollege hatte selber einen..
Ich will mich bloß net tot fahren und für meinen Spaß langt der allemal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> GT3 hat mir leider auch noch nie so recht gefallen - wenn schon, dann GT2.



Ich find die Motoren der GT3 Baureihe wesentlich besser als die Turbomotoren.
Für mich ist der Motor aus den RS 4.0 der beste Motor den Porsche in letzter Zeit gebaut hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2013)

Also ich würde beide fahren   Sind beides echt geile Teile


----------



## >ExX< (6. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Und vom Schlüsseldienst nicht beim ersten Versuch abwimmeln lassen... Die haben die Geräte dafür, dürfens offiziell nur nicht machen - geht dann hinter verschlossenen Türen trotzdem. Wir hatten das Spiel schon mit dem Schlüssel vom Signum ...



Also zum ganz normalen schlüsseldienst?
Ne arbeitskollegin meinte die hätte mal einen nachmachen lassen für 10€

Edit: ich müsste ja nicht nur den zapfen da nachmachen lassen, sondern auch diesen block der da dran hängt, der sich ja mit ausklappt, das könnte schwierig werden^^


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2013)

Den Schlüssel kannst zerlegen. An der Seite ist so n Schlitz. 
Mit dem Schraubenzieher rein und aufhebeln. Dann müsste da die Batrerie und ne kleine Klappe sein.
Die schraubst ab und dann geht der Schlüsselteil raus.


----------



## moe (6. März 2013)

So isses. Im Prinzip brauchst nur nen Rohling vom Schlüsselbart.


----------



## Metalic (6. März 2013)

So da der Frühling hier bei uns immer näher rückt, wird auch so langsam das Cabrio wieder flott gemacht. Nun brauche ich von euch mal die super geheimen Reinigungstips. Speziell für alte und ziemlich mitgenommene Ledersitze. Ist ein hellbraunes Leder das schon einiges mit gemacht hat. Und das Softtop könnte einiges an Aufmerksamkeit vertragen. Wie reinigt man das Ding am besten. Auf dem Dach hat sich so eine Art Moos angesetzt.


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2013)

Manni Ludolf hat mal Ölhaltige Möbelpolitur empfohlen


----------



## Beam39 (6. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich find die Motoren der GT3 Baureihe wesentlich besser als die Turbomotoren.
> Für mich ist der Motor aus den RS 4.0 der beste Motor den Porsche in letzter Zeit gebaut hat.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Der Sauger hat mehr Seele und Herz, der Turbo den größeren Bizeps. 

Wobei ich sagen muss das die Turbomotoren von Porsche sich besonders was Sound angeht, deutlich von anderen abheben. Wo der Sound bei vielen anderen Turbomotoren durch den Turbo regelrecht verschluckt wird, brüllt und kreischt der bei Porsche noch ordentlich, wie die ZR1 auch.

Und der neue 911 ist sowieso ein Traum.. Einfach unfassbar geil.


----------



## Witcher (6. März 2013)

Hätte mal eine Frage, ich hol Morgen mein neues Auto ab montiert sind Sommerräder. Meine Frage wäre nun einfach mit Sommerreifen fahren oder doch lieber noch für die paar Wochen Winterräder draufmachen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2013)

Meine Blackline Rückleuchten sind drinn, nun muss ich bei Gelegenheit noch zum Codierer.


----------



## Metalic (6. März 2013)

Witcher schrieb:


> Hätte mal eine Frage, ich hol Morgen mein neues Auto ab montiert sind Sommerräder. Meine Frage wäre nun einfach mit Sommerreifen fahren oder doch lieber noch für die paar Wochen Winterräder draufmachen.


 
Wo wohnst du denn? Bei uns hier im Norden sind die Temperaturen seit bestimmt 3 Wochen nicht mehr unter 5°C gefallen. Tagsüber teilweise 10°C.

Habe heute im T-Shirt!!!! das Auto gewaschen


----------



## Witcher (6. März 2013)

Wohne in Chemnitz. Nachts sind es so um die 3 °C und Tagsüber 6-10 °C


----------



## Metalic (6. März 2013)

Dann würde ich es mir schenken nochmal die Winterreifen drauf zu ziehen.


----------



## Witcher (6. März 2013)

Gut dann sag ich denen Morgen die können die Einlagern. Und Danke.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2013)

Witcher schrieb:


> Wohne in Chemnitz. Nachts sind es so um die 3 °C und Tagsüber 6-10 °C


 
Bei 3°C wären Winterreifen angemessen,  aber wenn du nur tagsüber fährst würde ich sie jetzt weglassen.  In wenigen Wochen würdest du die eh wieder wechseln,  und die Gefahr dass nochmal ernsthafte Winterbedingungen kommen ist auch nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## dekay55 (6. März 2013)

Also da für nächste Woche auch wieder Schnee und Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt gemeldet sind, auf garkeinen fall mit Sommerreifen rumfahren .
Selbst bei uns solls angeblich schneien am Dienstag und ich wohne in der Zone mit dem mildesten Klima in Deutschland ....

@Stryke07 gefahr nicht mehr so groß ? Die gefahr ist verdammt hoch, denn es ist überall Frost und sogar Schnee gemeldet für Nächste woche, und der April soll auch unterdurchschnittlich Kalt werden.


----------



## Witcher (6. März 2013)

gut ich hab grade auf Wetter.de nachgesehen werd ich wohl doch wechseln wird ja wieder schön kalt (hatte gehofft ich kann mir´s sparen)


----------



## dekay55 (6. März 2013)

Machs besser, die Reifen kannst ja dann Ende diesen Jahres eh wieder brauchen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> gefahr nicht mehr so groß ? Die gefahr ist verdammt hoch, denn es ist überall Frost und sogar Schnee gemeldet für Nächste woche, und der April soll auch unterdurchschnittlich Kalt werden.


 
Nun stellt euch nicht so an, früher ist man auch mit Sommerreifen im Winter gefahren. 50KG in Form von Sand oder Waschbetonplatten hinten ins Auto und damit ist man immer gut unterwegs gewesen 

Aber ich würde um diese Zeit auch sicherheitshalber noch mit Winterreifen fahren 
Reifenwechsel dauert ja auch nur 15-20min.


----------



## <Phoenix> (6. März 2013)

Hey,
ich hatte vorgestern die Idee mir einen Twitter Account anzulegen, und immer mal wieder interessante Dinge, oder auch Neuigkeiten rund um das Auto zu "tweeten".
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich das mit anzusehen  
Finde es ganz interessant erlerntes aus dem Beruf in einen kleinen Tweet zu packen und damit Gleichgesinnte zu erreichen 
Vielleicht denkt sich der ein oder andere bei einem Tweet ja "aha", das fänd ich klasse 

Twitter Link hab ich mal in meiner Signatur versteckt


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. März 2013)

heut das schöne Wetter genutzt und die Batterie wieder angeklemmt und versucht das original Lenkrad dranzubauen.
Saß zu fest drauf, die Momo Lenkradnabe, also das Momo-Lenkrad wieder drauf und die tage mal einen Abzieher besorgen.
Draufgeschissen, batterie war nach nem Monat wieder dran, also eine kleine runde oben gedreht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Momo-Lenkrad kommt zu einem befreundeten Holz-Techniker, der schuldet mir noch einen gefallen und macht das Ding fertig 
Wird dann behalten ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klappscheinwerfer wollten nicht hoch, irgendein Relais unterhalb des Armaturenbretts hatte nen wackeligen, bissl gerüttelt und schon gings wieder.
Meinem kleinen Bruder die Schlüssel gegeben, damit er bei dem wetter auch ein paar runden drehen kann mit seinem Kumpel 

War schon ganz geil 
Aber der MX5 soll trotzdem weg, vllt kauf ich mir im Winter wieder einen MX5.

grad paar notwendige teile für den MX5 bestellt.

Die Tage werd ich mir vllt. den Alpina B12 5.0 Coupe anschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ollen Brembos müssten auch mal zum Pulver-Mann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## winner961 (7. März 2013)

Ein B12 ist ein sehr schönes Auto  aber ich werde mir wenn ich das Geld hab wahrscheinlich eher einen 850 CSI kaufen aufgrund der noch sportlicher Fahrweise durch die AHK


----------



## Zappaesk (7. März 2013)

Ja stimmt ne Anhängerkupplung ist wahnsinnig sportlich!


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2013)

Die Anhängerkupplung bringt zusätzliches Gewicht auf die Hinterachse. Das ist nicht zu verachten!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. März 2013)

Ja die paar Kilo bringen es halt  das ist auch der Geheimtipp bei der dtm


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2013)

Und wenn man es dann noch sportlicher haben will, dann "pimpt" man seine Anhängerkupplung mit so etwas...

KLICK


----------



## winner961 (7. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja stimmt ne Anhängerkupplung ist wahnsinnig sportlich!



Gemeint war nicht die Anhängerkupplung sondern die mitlenkende Hinterachse muss mich wohl vertippt haben


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. März 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Gemeint war nicht die Anhängerkupplung sondern die mitlenkende Hinterachse muss mich wohl vertippt haben


 
Die mitlenkende Hinterachse gabs in den letzten 30 Jahren von vielen Herstellern, sei es Mitsubishi, Nissan, Honda, BMW, Renault und was weiß ich noch alles. Nur viel gebracht hat sie leider nie viel  .


----------



## Stryke7 (7. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur viel gebracht hat sie leider nie viel  .


 
Dann guck dir mal den Nissan GT-R genauer an


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal den Nissan GT-R genauer an


 
Der ist sehr schnell, ebenso war ein 850CSi schnell und auch ein BMW 550i ist schnell, die Frage ist nur wieviel der Performance aus dem Lenkwinkel der Hinterachse gewonnen wird.
Ich tippe mal ins Blaue und behaupte irgendwas zwischen 0 und nichts.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der ist sehr schnell, ebenso war ein 850CSi schnell und auch ein BMW 550i ist schnell, die Frage ist nur wieviel der Performance aus dem Lenkwinkel der Hinterachse gewonnen wird.
> Ich tippe mal ins Blaue und behaupte irgendwas zwischen 0 und nichts.


 
Also vom Fahrgefühl her soll sie sich schon positiv auswirken.  Viel wird das natürlich nicht sein,   sie kann ja schließlich auch nicht viel drehen


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. März 2013)

Heut nochmal das Wetter genutzt, bevor es morgen wieder regnen soll 
Öl hatta auch neubekommen und einmal vorabprüfung für den Tüv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine BBS RC090 hab heut auch neue pellen bekommen, 245/40 R17 Dunlop Sport Maxx. sollten näcshte woche wohl auf den 318is von meinem besten freund kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. März 2013)

Das ist mit Abstand das hässlichste Lenkrad der Welt


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also vom Fahrgefühl her soll sie sich schon positiv auswirken.



Klar tut es das, gerade beim einparken oder in engen Parkhäusern bringt man das Schiff so doch leichter durch enge Ecken.

Das er dadurch nicht schneller wird ist auch klar, wie auch.


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. März 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das ist mit Abstand das hässlichste Lenkrad der Welt


 
wirst lachen..
ich hab extra das original lenkrad besorgt, damit ich das Momo Holz Lenkrad behalten kann, wenn der MX5 weg ist 
Ich finds schön :p


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## watercooled (7. März 2013)

Das lenkrad ist echt super schön, keine Frage. Nur passt es nicht zum mit Kirmeströten aufgewerteten Plastikinnenraum deines MX5


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. März 2013)

Die Lautsprecher waren schon drin und die abdeckungen fehlten schon, mmmkay?! 

Aber das Lenkrad liegt wohl super in der Hand und im vergleich zum orginal Lenkrad, wiegt das Momo auch um einiges weniger.

Das schönste Lenkrad ist in meinem bmw 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (7. März 2013)

Wieso nen B12 5.0, irgendwie find ich die sache mit dem Automatikgetriebe extrem ätzend, aber immerhin gibts davon glaub 97 stk bzw gabs, von 3en weis ich das die schrott sind. Wobei halt nen B12 5.7 verflucht teuer sein wird wenn du überhaupt einen findest.... Ich würd allerdings bevor ich den Wagen kauf, mir genaustens die Fahrgestell nummer und die Alpina nummer notieren und erstmal bei Alpina anfragen ob der den Echt ist, oder nachträglich umgebastelt wurde. Den eigentlich sind die verdammt rar. 
Wie viel soll der den Kosten ? 

@Winner wolltest du nicht nen E30 M3  Nen 850CSI bewegt sich aber schon ne preisklasse höher Preisklasse wenn du was gescheites willst, wobei mit glück bekommst auch für 20000€ nen runtergelutschten mit weit über 250tkm 

E31 würd ich mir nur kaufen wenn man sich wirklich auskennt mit den Kisten. 

@Blindxdeath Also ich find das Mtech Sportlenkrad im E36 find ich auch nicht wirklich hübsch.


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. März 2013)

Den Alpina wollt ich nicht kaufen, der steht auch nicht zum Verkauf.
Der besitzer hat den Wagen für 1000€ einer werkstatt abgekauft, der Motor läuft nur auf einer Bank, ein Freund ist seit jahren scharf auf den Wagen, aber für 25.000€ tut er den wagen nicht weg.

Leute, die sich mit dem e31 auskennen hab ich wohl welche.

ich interessiere mich für einen 850i den ich April/Mai rum von einem Freund abkaufe, sobald der MX5 weg ist.
Der 850i wurde laut aktuellen Vorbesitzer nachträglich auf Alpina B12 5.0 umgebaut, obs wirklich stimmt sei dahin gestellt, der Wagen läuft auch schneller, als er eigentlich sollte. Bei dem Preis ist mir das eigentlich egal.
Den 8er kenn ich schon etwas länger und weiß auch, dass da schon einiges gemacht worden ist.


----------



## winner961 (7. März 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wieso nen B12 5.0, irgendwie find ich die sache mit dem Automatikgetriebe extrem ätzend, aber immerhin gibts davon glaub 97 stk bzw gabs, von 3en weis ich das die schrott sind. Wobei halt nen B12 5.7 verflucht teuer sein wird wenn du überhaupt einen findest.... Ich würd allerdings bevor ich den Wagen kauf, mir genaustens die Fahrgestell nummer und die Alpina nummer notieren und erstmal bei Alpina anfragen ob der den Echt ist, oder nachträglich umgebastelt wurde. Den eigentlich sind die verdammt rar.
> Wie viel soll der den Kosten ?
> 
> @Winner wolltest du nicht nen E30 M3  Nen 850CSI bewegt sich aber schon ne preisklasse höher Preisklasse wenn du was gescheites willst, wobei mit glück bekommst auch für 20000 nen runtergelutschten mit weit über 250tkm
> ...



Ja der E30 M3 wird schon kommen aber ist viel seltener als ein E31 und der Sound des E30 kommt nur fast an des 12 Zylinders aus dem E31 ran und vor allem wenn ich mir die Eisen gekauft hab hab ich auch endlich das Geld dafür wird aber wahrscheinlich noch 6-7 Jahre dauern


----------



## dekay55 (7. März 2013)

Och 25k€ Sind doch nen guter preis für nen B12 5.0  Aber bei nem Umbau wär ich vorsichtig, nen 850 kann man nicht zum Alpina umbauen, vieleicht die Technik vom Alpina rein, aber nen Echter Alpina wird eben bei Alpina gebaut ( daher ja auch wichtig das die Alpina Seriennummer vorhanden ist ) gut ich bin da etwas penibel, aber wenn ich so sehe was bei den E30ern als Alpina verkauft würd da bekommt man das blanke kotzen wenn dann nichtmal ne Seriennummer vorhanden ist aber der wagen angeblich nen echter B3 sein soll, lediglich mit Alpina teilen und nen auf 2.7L umgebauter B20 drinne ist 

@Winner viel seltener, würd ich nicht sagen, so viel 850CSI wirst du nämlich nicht finden. Aber was noch besser als nen 850CSI ist, nen E30 mit V12, okay bisl kopflastig zu fahren zugegeben, aber hat auch was. Wobei wenn so nen umbau dann entweder mit nem V8 4.4L ausm E39 z.b oder nem V10 5L ausm M5 

Allerdings must du halt mal bedenken, der Sound ausm M3 E30 ist anders ja, aber es ist auch nen vollkommen anderes Konzept, der M3 ist nen reinrassiger Sportwagen, der 850CSI ist kein Sportwagen ! Das ist nen schönes oberklasse Coupé.


----------



## winner961 (7. März 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Och 25k€ Sind doch nen guter preis für nen B12 5.0  Aber bei nem Umbau wär ich vorsichtig, nen 850 kann man nicht zum Alpina umbauen, vieleicht die Technik vom Alpina rein, aber nen Echter Alpina wird eben bei Alpina gebaut ( daher ja auch wichtig das die Alpina Seriennummer vorhanden ist ) gut ich bin da etwas penibel, aber wenn ich so sehe was bei den E30ern als Alpina verkauft würd da bekommt man das blanke kotzen wenn dann nichtmal ne Seriennummer vorhanden ist aber der wagen angeblich nen echter B3 sein soll, lediglich mit Alpina teilen und nen auf 2.7L umgebauter B20 drinne ist
> 
> @Winner viel seltener, würd ich nicht sagen, so viel 850CSI wirst du nämlich nicht finden. Aber was noch besser als nen 850CSI ist, nen E30 mit V12, okay bisl kopflastig zu fahren zugegeben, aber hat auch was. Wobei wenn so nen umbau dann entweder mit nem V8 4.4L ausm E39 z.b oder nem V10 5L ausm M5
> 
> Allerdings must du halt mal bedenken, der Sound ausm M3 E30 ist anders ja, aber es ist auch nen vollkommen anderes Konzept, der M3 ist nen reinrassiger Sportwagen, der 850CSI ist kein Sportwagen ! Das ist nen schönes oberklasse Coupé.



Soundtechnisch ist es ein anders Konzept das stimmt aber als ich einen 850 Ci gehört hab und daneben eine AMG G-Klasse V12  und ich fand der Sound der beiden V12 ist einfach der Hammer  deshalb liebe ich das. 

Und der M3 ist eh ein Hammergeiles Auto aber der Sound ist eben einem V12 nicht ebenbürtig aber er hat einen Super Sound den ich sehr liebe. 

Obwohl ich mir wahrscheinlich mit einem 318i oder 320i als Anfängerauto holen werde  aber davor muss man erstmal arbeiten gehen


----------



## Beam39 (7. März 2013)

Mal so ganz nebenbei. Das der Anschaffungspreis bei einem 850er das wohl billigste am ganzen Auto ist, ist dir schon klar oder?

Ich kenne 2 Besitzer, beide schwärmen von dem Auto. Aber genauso sagen sie das die Kiste mehr oder weniger ein Fass ohne Boden ist und immense Unterhaltskosten hat. Allgemein ist aber schon bekannt das der 850er bzw. die e31 Reihe ziemlich anfällig ist und doch viele Weh-Wehchen hat, besonders mit der Elektronik.

Es ist ein verdammt schönes Auto, keine Frage! Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir die Kopfschmerzen antun würde, ich hätte die Zeit nicht..


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. März 2013)

Das sind echt interessante Wagen:
Vom Design her und von der Technik sehr fortschrittlich


----------



## Beam39 (7. März 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mir wahrscheinlich mit einem 318i oder 320i als Anfängerauto holen werde  aber davor muss man erstmal arbeiten gehen



Les ich das grad richtig? Du hast noch gar keinen Schein oder du bist kurz davor einen zu bekommen? Also wenn du keine reichen Eltern hast dann kann das mit dem 850i noch lange dauern..


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mal so ganz nebenbei. Das der Anschaffungspreis bei einem 850er das wohl billigste am ganzen Auto ist, ist dir schon klar oder?
> 
> Ich kenne 2 Besitzer, beide schwärmen von dem Auto. Aber genauso sagen sie das die Kiste mehr oder weniger ein Fass ohne Boden ist und immense Unterhaltskosten hat. Allgemein ist aber schon bekannt das der 850er bzw. die e31 Reihe ziemlich anfällig ist und doch viele Weh-Wehchen hat, besonders mit der Elektronik.
> 
> Es ist ein verdammt schönes Auto, keine Frage! Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir die Kopfschmerzen antun würde, ich hätte die Zeit nicht..


 
Was meinst du mit Unterhaltskosten?
Versicherung kostet der nichts.

Dass Ersatzteile langsam rar und teuer sind, das weiß ich.
Es ist nicht mein erstes Auto, was ich mir kaufe.

Ich bin auch schon über 2 jahre lang Alfa Romeo (!) gefahren, den Tanz auf der Rasierklinge beherrsch ich wohl 

Außerdem wird der 850i nicht im Alltag gefahren, allein der Stadtverbrauch mit der Automatik ist schon gigantisch.
Der wird vllt. einmal die Woche rausgeholt, um damit ne Runde zu drehen.
Den MX5 hab ich mir als zweitwagen anfang des jahres gekauft und der ist erst bei seiner 2. Tankfüllung, bin damit vllt 500km oder so gefahren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. März 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Das schönste Lenkrad ist in meinem bmw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist schon extrem hässlich, der riesen Airbag wird nur von dem speckigen Kranz übertroffen .


----------



## HairforceOne (8. März 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe hier kann mir vlt. einer einen Tipp geben. Ich steh gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch.

Es geht um einen Kia Picanto 1.0 BJ 2007 (der alte mit den 'eckigen' Frontlichtern).

Es ist mein Auto aber eine Schwester fährt ihn im Moment. Dabei ist ihr folgendes aufgefallen: Beim Schalten hört man immer wieder ein 'klackern' - Vor allem vom 1. in den 2. ist dieses sehr auffällig. Sobald das Auto "zieht" hört man es. Es kommt aber nur für eine Sekunde und ist dann halt wieder weg.

Ich habe dann etwas getestet und bin auch auf der Seite (ich vermute vorne links) mal über den Grünstreifen gefahren. Auch hier war das Klackern wieder zu hören. Ich tippe deswegen auf den Stoßdämpfer.

Ich habe meiner Schwester gesagt, sie soll morgen erst einmal mein Auto mit zur Arbeit nehmen und ich würde dann mal schauen ob ich was auffälliges Finde. Nicht das irgendwie eine Radmutter locker ist.

Hättet ihr eine Idee was das sonst sein kann?


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2013)

Da werden irgendwelche Teile ausgeschlagen sein.
Diese....ach wie heisst das... Gummikugeln die in Aufnahmen sitzen und da werden dann Teile dran festgeschraubt...

Ach soll das mal jemand erklären


----------



## >ExX< (8. März 2013)

Bei der achsmanschette oder was meinst?

Also stoßdämpfer würde ich ausschließen dass würde man dann in kurven oder bodenwellen merken


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2013)

Nee das sind so aufnahme Punkte...

Wenn die Gummidinger ausgeschlagen sind reibt da metall auf metall und das klackert dann xD


----------



## >ExX< (8. März 2013)

Spurstangen? Querlenker?


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Unterhaltskosten?
> Versicherung kostet der nichts.
> 
> Dass Ersatzteile langsam rar und teuer sind, das weiß ich.
> ...





Damit war eigentlich Winner gemeint.

Aber ja so die Kosten waren gemeint. In der Versicherung sind die nich teuer, das weiß ich. Aber wiegesagt wenn dann mal was gewechselt werden muss, bei dem Auto eigentlich egal was, wirds halt teuer.. Montier mal nen Reifen bei nem voll ausgestatteten ab und guck wieviele unzählige Kabel da allein auf einer Seite zum Vorschein kommen, da montierst du den Reifen schneller rauf als du ihn abgenommen hast.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2013)

Und die sind nicht direkt an die Karo/Chassis geschraubt sondern sind gelagert mit diesen Gumminippeln. Aber ich meine die an den Spurstangen, mir ist das Wort nicht eingefallen Thx


----------



## >ExX< (8. März 2013)

Aber ich denke du meinst am ehesten Koppelstange


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Damit war eigentlich Winner gemeint.
> 
> Aber ja so die Kosten waren gemeint. In der Versicherung sind die nich teuer, das weiß ich. Aber wiegesagt wenn dann mal was gewechselt werden muss, bei dem Auto eigentlich egal was, wirds halt teuer.. Montier mal nen Reifen bei nem voll ausgestatteten ab und guck wieviele unzählige Kabel da allein auf einer Seite zum Vorschein kommen, da montierst du den Reifen schneller rauf als du ihn abgenommen hast.


 
achso ok, dann hab ichs in den falschen hals bekommen, sorry.

Versicherung waren irgendwas um die 500€ im Jahr mit 1000€ SB Vollkasko und 150€ SB Teilkasko, alles über einen Rahmenvertrag, wenn ich über den offziellen Weg gehe 

Ja..kabel.. hatten bei zeiten mal die Türverkleidung runter, hatte danach kopfschmerzen


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2013)

Das klackern könnte von den Antriebswellen kommen.


----------



## totovo (9. März 2013)

Wisst ihr was ich echt schade finde?

Das VW den vr6 aus dem Program genommen hat... Das ist der einzige Spritschluckende Motor den ich mir gekauft hätte, wenn ich das Geld zusammen habe...
jetzt gibts den 6 Zylinder nur noch im CC... Golf und Passat gehen leider leer aus...

ich hatte auf eine Neiauflage im neuen GTI gehofft, damit ich mal meinen Golf Blue Motion in Rente schicken kann...


----------



## der_yappi (9. März 2013)

Wenn VW den VR6 schon aus dem R32 rausschmeißt und ihn zu einem R macht warum sollte dann ein VR6 in den "kleinen" GTI kommen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2013)

So, Trackday ist beendet, ging von 09:00 Uhr bis jetzt und hat unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht 
Strecke war nass, man konnte aber trotzdem  am Limit fahren und man lernt das Auto richtig gut kennen.
Nun weiß ich, dass der Z4 beim Anbremsen + leichtes Einlenken in die Kurve sehr schön kontrollierbar das Heck kommen lässt und man sehr lange Drifts auch mit 140km/h ohne Probleme fahren kann.
Mitgefahren sind noch ein M5 V10, zwei neue STi, zwei Porsche zwei Tourenwagen, ein 1er mir 3l Diesel, ein paar Minis und noch ein paar andere Fahrzeuge.
Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sowas mitzumachen


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich echt schade finde?
> 
> Das VW den vr6 aus dem Program genommen hat... Das ist der einzige Spritschluckende Motor den ich mir gekauft hätte, wenn ich das Geld zusammen habe...
> jetzt gibts den 6 Zylinder nur noch im CC... Golf und Passat gehen leider leer aus...
> ...



Oohja... der hatte so eigen geilen rotzigen Klang


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. März 2013)

@totovo

Downsizing, möge die Diskussion starten  

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Welchen Motor habt ihr denn in eurem Z4? Klingt aber sehr spassig


----------



## Whoosaa (9. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ein 1er mir 3l Diesel


----------



## XE85 (9. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ein 1er mir 3l Diesel



Also serienmäßig gibts beim 1er nur einen 3L Benziner


----------



## totovo (9. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wenn VW den VR6 schon aus dem R32 rausschmeißt und ihn zu einem R macht warum sollte dann ein VR6 in den "kleinen" GTI kommen



Ich meinte den R32, sorry, da blicke ich immer nicht ganz durch 
Aber eben darum find ichs ja schade...




hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @totovo
> 
> Downsizing, möge die Diskussion starten


 
Nicht schon wieder  

Ich bin ja sonst auch nen Fan von Downsizing, aber an der Stelle mal nicht 
Ich will keinen CC kaufen... ist mir viel zu prollig die Kiste^^ Aber ohne frage der hübscheste VW


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. März 2013)

Downsizing???

Mein Argument dagegen sind meine zwei Traumwagen:

Mercedes Benz 560 SEL
und 
Lincoln Mark V 


Gruß

Mick Jogger


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich echt schade finde?
> 
> Das VW den vr6 aus dem Program genommen hat... Das ist der einzige Spritschluckende Motor den ich mir gekauft hätte, wenn ich das Geld zusammen habe...
> jetzt gibts den 6 Zylinder nur noch im CC... Golf und Passat gehen leider leer aus...
> ...


 
Jap, das finde ich auch unheimlich schade! Mein Cousin hatte den im Golf 3 als 2.9 Syncro drine, ziemlich selten. Für nen geilen Sound hat ein Sportluftfilter gereicht, kein Auspuff nichts. Ich schwärme heute noch von diesem Sound, unfassbar! Ich habe noch mitbekommen wie er dem einen Turbo verpasst hatte, kaum zu fassen wie der ging. Irgendwann hat er dem noch nen 2ten reingequetscht und war dann bei etwas über 400ps, konnte das leider nicht erleben aber ich kanns mir vorstellen..

Irgendwann hat er den dann mit einem Turbo weniger für mehr Geld verkauft als er beim Kauf gezahlt hatte. 

Der hatte auch im R32 einen so schönen Sound (Golf 4; klarer Favorit; auch wenn etwas träge), ich kanns mir nicht erklären wieso man so einen Motor nicht weiterentwickelt, trotz Downsizing. Selbst die 400ps+ Autos hat man mittlerweile bei recht humanen Verbräuchen..


----------



## Zoon (9. März 2013)

Man könnte ja damit leben dass sie dem nächsten Golf R den 5 Zylinder Turbo aus dem TTRS verpassen (wäre im Vergleich zum VR auch Downsizing ) dann hätte das R Modell leistungs als wie auch motor und soundtechnisch den Vorsprung gegenüber GTI.  Da das aber wohl nicht eintrifft obwohl zeitweise Golf Mulis mit 5 Zylinder gurgeln rund um den Nürburgring kurvten -  hilfts wohl nichts und auf den TTRS ausweichen. Oder RS3. Aber der ist halt optisch zu prollig

Der 2.0 TFSI ist nicht schlecht nur soundtechnich halt so emotional wie die Zeitansage am Telefon


----------



## Beam39 (10. März 2013)

Naja, das VW nen 5 Zylinder von Audi verbaut würde Audi nicht zulassen. Besser gesagt VW würde sich das aus Marketingtechnischen Gründen nicht antun. Der 5 Ender ist halt ein Audimarkenzeichen. Ich finds ja schon schlimm genug das der im Q3 verbaut wird..

Also ich finde das der RS3 von der Optik her eigentlich überhaupt nicht prollig ist. Ich bin den 3 Tage gefahren (Weiß) und da haben sich eigentlich nur "Kenner" nach dem Auto umgedreht, der sticht in der Masse eigentlich überhaupt nicht raus. Wenn man das RS Zeichen hinten am Heck cleanen würde, würd der noch weniger auffallen.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, das VW nen 5 Zylinder von Audi verbaut würde Audi nicht zulassen. Besser gesagt VW würde sich das aus Marketingtechnischen Gründen nicht antun.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Audi das VW verbieten könnte, immerhin gehören sie denen ja ...   Und die tauschen sich doch auch untereinander aus wie sie lustig sind


----------



## Whoosaa (10. März 2013)

5-Zylinder im Golf könnt ihr vergessen. Die ersten Presse-Wagen mit dem 290 PS 4-Ender fahren ja schon rum.


----------



## Beam39 (10. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Audi das VW verbieten könnte, immerhin gehören sie denen ja ...   Und die tauschen sich doch auch untereinander aus wie sie lustig sind


 
Jaja, deswegen meinte ich ja im Anschluss das VW sich das aus marketingtechnischen Gründen nicht antun würde, weil die Gefahr besteht das Audi dadurch an Alleinstellungsmerkmal verliert und somit, weit hergeholt, Verlust einfährt was für VW dann auch Verlust bedeutet.

Wo wir grad bei Mutter/ Tochter-Firmen sind. Ich fand das ja damals beim Gallardo so geil (weiß nicht ob das inzwischen geändert wurde?!). Man setzt sich in ein über 100.000€ teures Auto, und hat die gleichen Knöpfe drin wie nen A3  Das wäre für mich als Käufer solcher Fahrzeuge ein absolutes No-Go..


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2013)

Das war der Untergang von Saab. Nach der Übernahme durch GM fanden die Käufer plötzlich die gleichen hässlichen Hartplastikknöpfe wie im Omega / Vectra in ihrem Saab. Dazu kam noch die gleiche Technik. Das hat Saab letztendlich das Genick gebrochen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Audi das VW verbieten könnte, immerhin gehören sie denen ja ...   Und die tauschen sich doch auch untereinander aus wie sie lustig sind


 
Der Grundmotor (5 Zylidner 2,5 Liter) ist im US Jetta sozusagen die Standardmotorisierung. Insofern wäre es nicht vollkommen undenkbar für den Golf R gewesen. Auch wenn es am Ende doch anders gekommen ist.


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2013)

Zum Thema Golf R: Der klingt wie ne Murmel in der Dose...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]
> 
> Welchen Motor habt ihr denn in eurem Z4? Klingt aber sehr spassig


 
Den r6 2.5i vfl mit 192PS
Hat bei Regen mehr als gereicht, da ich ihn nur auf den Geraden ausdrehen konnte. In den Kuven ist bei über 3000 1/min sofort das Heck gekommen. Für's Querfahren natürlich perfekt und da Sauger, perfekt zu dosieren



Whoosaa schrieb:


>


 
War ein Umbau. Der Motor stammte aus einem 530d


----------



## totovo (10. März 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Man könnte ja damit leben dass sie dem nächsten Golf R den 5 Zylinder Turbo aus dem TTRS verpassen (wäre im Vergleich zum VR auch Downsizing ) dann hätte das R Modell leistungs als wie auch motor und soundtechnisch den Vorsprung gegenüber GTI.  Da das aber wohl nicht eintrifft obwohl zeitweise Golf Mulis mit 5 Zylinder gurgeln rund um den Nürburgring kurvten -  hilfts wohl nichts und auf den TTRS ausweichen. Oder RS3. Aber der ist halt optisch zu prollig
> 
> Der 2.0 TFSI ist nicht schlecht nur soundtechnich halt so emotional wie die Zeitansage am Telefon


 
Ja der 2.0 TFSI ist nicht schlecht... der geht im CC schon ganz gut, also wird er den Golf auch orentlich anschieben...
Aber es ist nicht das selbe... ich bin den 6 Zylinder jetzt schon so oft im CC gefahren, ich will den einfach irgendiwie haben 

Sonst gebe ich mich eigentlich auch mit weniger zufrieden... mein Golf hat ja auch nur 105 Diesel PS aus nem 1.6l Motörchen 
Beim Jetta war ich auch schon am Überlegen, ob ich mir den nicht aus Amiland improtieren lassen soll... der ist ja echt günstig!

Was mus denn da umgebaut werden, dass er in Dtl. ne Zulassung bekommt??


----------



## >ExX< (10. März 2013)

Ich denke mal blinker und rückleuchten sollte reichen, je nach kennzeichen ne andere schürze, eventuell noch was an der abgasanlage, aber das glaube ich nicht


----------



## Witcher (10. März 2013)

Da hat der Polo ausgedient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2013)

Ohne M-Paket fehlt dem 1er jegliche Form. Geschmäcker mögen verschieden sein, aber das ist gruselig.


----------



## Witcher (10. März 2013)

Das hört man von vielen aber mir gefällt der so


----------



## Mosed (10. März 2013)

Wie herrlich - mal wieder ein Auto mit peinlichem Hauben-BH. Aber hat Vorteile - ob der Rest vom Auto hübsch ist oder nicht, ist dann auch egal.


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2013)

Wo ist eigentlich der Sinn davon?!


----------



## der_yappi (10. März 2013)

Steinschlag(schutz) - glaub ich zumindest


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ohne M-Paket fehlt dem 1er jegliche Form. Geschmäcker mögen verschieden sein, aber das ist gruselig.


 
Hat was von Sid 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den r6 2.5i vfl mit 192PS
> Hat bei Regen mehr als gereicht, da ich ihn nur auf den Geraden ausdrehen konnte. In den Kuven ist bei über 3000 1/min sofort das Heck gekommen. Für's Querfahren natürlich perfekt und da Sauger, perfekt zu dosieren



Ach ich finde 192 PS in einem Z4 schon sehr ordentlich, mit weniger hätte man sicher genauso seinen Spaß gehabt. 



Witcher schrieb:


> Da hat der Polo ausgedient.



Mir gefällt der 1er ziemlich gut, das M-Paket wäre mir etwas zu auffällig.  Du hast ihn ja als 114i, richtig?


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat was von Sid
> 
> * SPOILER *



Den gabs hier auch schon paar mal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ach ich finde 192 PS in einem Z4 schon sehr ordentlich, mit weniger hätte man sicher genauso seinen Spaß gehabt.


 
Das stimmt und es hat gereicht um auf dem Kurs an einem E63 AMG dranzubleiben und sogar aufzuholen, trotz alten Reifen. Im Sommer fahre ich dann nochmal bei Trockenheit, mal gucken wie das so wird. Von der Belastung auf den Körper her wird das noch eine ganze Ecke härter, ich hab nun noch überall ordentlich Muskelkater 
Der E63 ist dann später noch in Kiesbett abgeflogen, Resultat: 2 Felgen voll mit Steinschlägen und Bremse kaputt, da er nach dem Abflug mit Steinen in der Bremse gebremst hat 
Die absolute Lachnummer war eine neuer Beetle von Abt getunt, bei dem nach ca. 10 Runden die Bremsen nicht mehr verzögerten


----------



## Beam39 (10. März 2013)

Dann konnte der Kerl im AMG aber kein bisschen fahren.. Trotz des verdammt leichten Gewichts des Z4's dürfte der Z4 normalerweise nichtmal den Staub vom AMG schlucken können..

Der neue 1er ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall, weder normal noch mit M-Paket, die Kiste haben sie total versaut. Der alte war mit M-Paket ein top Fahrzeug. Dennoch viel Spaß mit dem Dicken!!


----------



## >ExX< (10. März 2013)

ich persönlich finde den alten 1er gut.
Aber als M find ich den doch ne Nummer zu dick aufgetragen, irgendwas dazwischen wär gut


----------



## Witcher (10. März 2013)

@ hirschi-94 ja ist bloß der kleine 114i, als Stadtwagen aber völlig ausreichend

@ all der Steinschlagschutz war beim kauf mit dabei also hab ich den draufgelassen.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die absolute Lachnummer war eine neuer Beetle von Abt getunt, bei dem nach ca. 10 Runden die Bremsen nicht mehr verzögerten


 
Was ganz normal ist für eine Serienbremsanlage, zumindestens bei der richtigen Fahrweise.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Dann konnte der Kerl im AMG aber kein bisschen fahren.. Trotz des verdammt leichten Gewichts des Z4's dürfte der Z4 normalerweise nichtmal den Staub vom AMG schlucken können..


 
Es war ja auch nass und Streckentemperatur lag zwischen 0,8 und 1,5°C. In den Kurven und beim Anbremsen konnte ich gut aufholen, da der AMG nur am rutschen war und auch auf der geraden wenig Traktion hatte.
Hier eine Grafik vom Streckenlayout: http://www.hirth-speed-club.de/files/handlingkurs_atp_papenburg_hockenheim_kurzanbindung.gif

Edit: Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Z4 und E63 beträgt fast 600KG und das merkt man bei einer relatv kurvigen Strecke ganz deutlich.



Riverna schrieb:


> Was ganz normal ist für eine Serienbremsanlage, zumindestens bei der richtigen Fahrweise.



Den Fahrer hat es aber auch gewundert, vorallem, da es geregnet hat und nur 1°C kalt war. Laut seiner Aussage hat er auch nicht immer am Limit gebremst.
Bei mir haben die Bremsen erst nach 15 Runden bis in's ABS bremsen leicht nachgelassen und nach einer Abkühlrunde waren sie wieder voll da.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2013)

Der Audi R8 hat z.B. auch massive Probleme mit den Bremsen auf einem Track. Kann vorkommen, würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten das man mit richtiger Fahrweise (entweder am Limit bremsen oder total falsch bremsen) jede Serienbremsanlage in die Knie zwingen kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Audi R8 hat z.B. auch massive Probleme mit den Bremsen auf einem Track. Kann vorkommen, würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten das man mit richtiger Fahrweise (entweder am Limit bremsen oder total falsch bremsen) jede Serienbremsanlage in die Knie zwingen kann.


 
Joar, schlimmer als kurz und kräftig ist es eigentlich, wenn man die bremsen längere zeit mit mittlerer Kraft arbeiten lässt.

Kenne Fading leider noch zu gut von meinem Downhillbike,  vorletzten Sommer in Winterberg wars verdammt übel    Mein Bike mit den richtig edlen Bremsen wurde geklaut, und die anderen sind nur bis 600°C zugelassen ...   Die hitnere mit kleiner Scheibe hat fast garnichts mehr gemacht,  die vordere mit großer Scheibe und besserem Kühlsystem war noch bei halber Leistung.   Da machen 30% Gefälle dann richtig Spaß


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Audi R8 hat z.B. auch massive Probleme mit den Bremsen auf einem Track. Kann vorkommen, würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten das man mit richtiger Fahrweise (entweder am Limit bremsen oder total falsch bremsen) jede Serienbremsanlage in die Knie zwingen kann.


 
Sogut wie jedes RS-Modell hat Probleme mit der Bremsanlage.. Was ja ein Witz ist da diese Fahrzeuge als Sportler verkauft werden und der R8 eigentlich schon ein Supersportler ist..


----------



## BlindxDeath (11. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ganz normal ist für eine Serienbremsanlage, zumindestens bei der richtigen Fahrweise.


 
Hab wie MR C King GER die selbe Bremsanlage in meinem e36, nach eine Runde Nordschleife im Sommer war nach einer Runde Touristenfahrt kurz vor der einfahrt zur döttinger höhe nicht mehr viel mit Bremsen.
Normalerweise bremst man auf der Nordschleife auch nicht viel.

eventuell bald auf Stahlflex und DOT 5 umsteigen ^^


----------



## >ExX< (11. März 2013)

ich guck jetzt erstmal nach der heckklappe dass ich die wieder öffnen kann


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2013)

Was ist denn kaputt? Klemmt wieder der verkack...te Druckschalter?

Btw, weiss jemand von euch wo man diese Kühlschrankschalter herbekommt? Also ein Taster der bei DRUCK den Stromkreis UNTERBRICHT


----------



## >ExX< (11. März 2013)

Heckklappe geht nichtmehr auf, Schlüssel geht rein, kann aber nicht drehen.

Zentralverriegelung ist ok, der Motor schaltet, ist wahrscheinlich von innen korrodiert


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2013)

Wow. Mal nicht der Schalter


----------



## >ExX< (11. März 2013)

welcher druckschalter?
das ist noch nen mechanisches schloss, nur die verriegelung wird von einem motor gesteuert^^


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2013)

Ach du hast den... Ja bei den neueren sind es so dämliche Schalter die im Winter zB. gerne Einfrieren und auch sonst wegen jedem Furz rummucken...


----------



## >ExX< (11. März 2013)

unser golf plus hat ja auch den neuen, kurz draufdrücken und das schloss macht auf, wer hat eigentlich so was kompliziertes erfunden?

man könnte doch eig so viel gewicht sparen, bzw. ist so etwas viel komplizierter zu reparieren oder?


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2013)

Klar kann man. Nur ist die Lösung halt eleganter, wenn auch Fehleranfälliger. 

Also wenn das Ding bei uns nicht läuft: Gummiabdeckung weg, WD40 bzw Kontaktspray drauf und fertig


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Btw, weiss jemand von euch wo man diese Kühlschrankschalter herbekommt? Also ein Taster der bei DRUCK den Stromkreis UNTERBRICHT


 
Na ganz einfach einen Öffner-Taster nehmen 
Sind beschriftet mit 'NC' und die beiden Kontakte mit '1' und '2'
Schließer wären 'NO' und Kontakte beschriftet mit '3' und '4'

Edit: Es kann auch eine Ordnungsziffer vor der Kontaktbezeichnung stehen z.B. bei einem NC 11 und 12 oder bei einem NO 13 und 14


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung was ne Frontscheibe fürn Golf 4 BJ2002 kostet  ? ...


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2013)

ca. 115€
https://www.google.de/search?q=fron...cp.r_qf.&fp=da1414b417ac388a&biw=1440&bih=718


----------



## Klutten (11. März 2013)

Eine Scheibe für den Golf 4 sollte bei VW um 300 Euro plus Einbau kosten, also insgesamt etwa 500+ Euro - ansonsten eben den Selbstbeteiligungsanteil der Teilkasko.


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2013)

An die Teilkasko habe ich gerade gar nicht gedacht, war noch etwas von dem 30-40cm-Riss von Oben nach Unten auf der Fahrerseite geschockt  ... Die hab ich ohne Selbstbeteiligung, morgen mal zur Versicherung hin .


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2013)

Carglas reparierts, Carglas tauschts aus  Anrufen und nachfragen, dann hasts gleich inkl. Einbau.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Carglas reparierts, Carglas tauschts aus  Anrufen und nachfragen, dann hasts gleich inkl. Einbau.



Und das innerhalb von Stunden.
War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## Riverna (11. März 2013)

Bäh... heute wieder zig Sätze an Felgen und Reifen für den Drifter ab gezogen. Reifenverschwendung pur... 
Aber langsam dürften wir genug an "Material" für die nächsten zwei Läufe haben (in Aachen und am Circuit De L Anneau Du Rhin)


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2013)

Würde dir auch eher zu Carglas raten als zu ner Vertragswerkstatt. Die machen meist bessere Angebote und sind auch deutlich schneller.

Ich meide den Freundlichen eigentlich grundsätzlich. Ich gebe mein Fahrzeug lieber in die Hände eines Bekannten der da mit Sorgfalt arbeitet und bei dem ich weiß was er tut als den zum Freundlichen zu bringen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man da richtig ausgebeutet wird.

Ich verstehe viele Leute echt nicht wie man sein Fahrzeug freiwillig in ne Vertragswerkstatt geben kann, wirklich professioneller als ATU arbeiten die meisten dort nicht.


----------



## Riverna (12. März 2013)

Also wir arbeiten definitiv professioneller und kunden orientierter als ATU.


----------



## >ExX< (12. März 2013)

wo arbeitest du denn?


----------



## Riverna (12. März 2013)

Freie Werkstatt


----------



## >ExX< (12. März 2013)

ich würde niemals mein Auto nach ATU bringen, 1 mal da gewesen und schlechte erfahrung gemacht 

die bekommen mein geld nicht ^^


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2013)

Eben deswegen würde ich als Fahrzeugbesitzer lieber ne Freie Werkstatt aufsuchen als ne Vertragswerkstatt oder ATU.


----------



## Riverna (12. März 2013)

Ach dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden, klang so als würdest du dein Auto generell nicht in eine Werkstatt bringen sondern lieber zu Bekannten die es unter der Hand machen.


----------



## ich558 (12. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Würde dir auch eher zu Carglas raten als zu ner Vertragswerkstatt. Die machen meist bessere Angebote und sind auch deutlich schneller.
> 
> Ich meide den Freundlichen eigentlich grundsätzlich. Ich gebe mein Fahrzeug lieber in die Hände eines Bekannten der da mit Sorgfalt arbeitet und bei dem ich weiß was er tut als den zum Freundlichen zu bringen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man da richtig ausgebeutet wird.
> 
> Ich verstehe viele Leute echt nicht wie man sein Fahrzeug freiwillig in ne Vertragswerkstatt geben kann, wirklich professioneller als ATU arbeiten die meisten dort nicht.



Während de Garantiezeit muss man aber zur Vertragswerkstatt.  Bis jetzt hab ich da noch keine schnellsten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. März 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Während de Garantiezeit muss man aber zur Vertragswerkstatt.


 
Nein.  Die Hersteller wollen zwar gerne dass man das glaubt,  laut Gesetz darfst du aber zu jeder (freien) Fachwerkstatt.


----------



## totovo (12. März 2013)

Aber ich glaube zumindest bei VW hängt die Moblitätsgarantie daran, ob man in einer vertragswerkstatt war, oder liege ich da falsch??

Inerhalb der Garantiezeit bringen wir die Autos aber immer in die vertragswerkstatt. Danach zu meinem Onkel, ist zwar ein wenig weiter, aber ziemlich günstig


----------



## Falk (12. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube zumindest bei VW hängt die Moblitätsgarantie daran, ob man in einer vertragswerkstatt war, oder liege ich da falsch??
> 
> Inerhalb der Garantiezeit bringen wir die Autos aber immer in die vertragswerkstatt. Danach zu meinem Onkel, ist zwar ein wenig weiter, aber ziemlich günstig



Zumindest stempelt VW immer im Heftchen für die Mobilitätsgarantie, und da das eine freiwillige Leistung von VW ist, ist es wohl auch daran gebunden.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. März 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Zumindest stempelt VW immer im Heftchen für die Mobilitätsgarantie, und da das eine freiwillige Leistung von VW ist, ist es wohl auch daran gebunden.


 
Ja, das war wieder klar  

Aber die gesetzliche Gewährleistung können sie nicht einschränken, da gabs doch letztens erst einen Gerichtsentscheid drüber.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. März 2013)

Das Problem ist halt das die meisten Hersteller deutlich mehr als die gesetzliche Gewährleistung bieten. Da wäre es schade wenn man wegen ein paar "Cent" Ersparnis sich dieser Leistungen entledigt und dem Restwert auch noch schadet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe viele Leute echt nicht wie man sein Fahrzeug freiwillig in ne Vertragswerkstatt geben kann, wirklich professioneller als ATU arbeiten die meisten dort nicht.


 
Meins kommt nur in Vertragswerkstätten. Außerdem weiß ich dass mein Freundlicher vernünftig arbeitet. 
Kostenmäßig ist es auch nicht teuer, ich bringe die meisten Sachen wie Öl, Filter usw. einfach selber mit.


----------



## watercooled (12. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ...ich bringe die meisten Sachen wie Öl, Filter usw. einfach selber mit.



Das erlauben die dir?


----------



## Lee (12. März 2013)

Wir haben uns bei ATU mal nen Satz neuer Winterreifen gekauft und hatten die alten Winterreifen im Kofferraum dabei, damit die entsorgt werden. Die Räder waren schon runter, weil die Bremsbeläge auch getauscht wurden, aber anstelle wie gewollt die neuen Winterreifen drauf zu machen, haben die die Sommerreifen wieder drauf, die neuen (!) Winterreifen im Regal liegen lassen, und uns ordentlich abkassiert. Ist mir glücklicherweise nur ne Stunde später aufgefallen, aber ist schon ne ziemlich dreiste Nummer gewesen. Jetzt traue ich dem Laden nicht einmal mehr nen Reifenwechsel zu, ohne dass ich zuschaue.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das erlauben die dir?


 
Natürlich, machen viele Werkstätten auf Anfrage 
Bei BMW fast jede.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2013)

Mein Freundlicher ist eigentlich prima, nur ist der nicht hier in der Stadt weshalb ich für mehr oder weniger Fahrzeugunabhängige Dinge dann doch zu anderen gehe.
Da der Vorbesitzer das Scheckheft eh schon mit ein paar ATU Besuchen "versaut" hatte ist das aus dem Blickwinkel auch egal.


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2013)

Naja, ich sag mal so, pauschal kann man das wahrscheinlich eh nicht sagen wieviele gut und wieviele nicht so gut arbeiten. Ist halt immer die Frage wer einem das Auto macht. Ist es einer der da mit Liebe und Begeisterung rangeht oder eher jemand der sich an die Arbeit mit ner Moral wie "Ach alter leck mich kein Bock auf die Kiste" ranmacht. Das bei letzterem nichts Gescheites bei rauskommen kann ist klar.

Ich hab halt hier die Erfahrung gemacht das man Freundliche eher meiden sollte wenn man nicht gezwungen ist dort hinzugehen.

@King

Öl und diese ganzen Service-Sachen mache ich selber. Unter uns haben wir einen dem sein Vater ne Werkstatt hat. Spar mir so Arbeitskosten, weiß das ich es selber gemacht habe und durch seinen Vater komme ich auch viel günstiger an Öl etc. ran.

Aber der Freundliche wollte von mir 650€ für 2 Scheiben + Beläge an der Vorderachse, für nen 2.5l Diesel in einer fast 11 Jahre alten "Gurke".. Für 290€ kaufe ich mir bessere Bremsen als die verbauen und hab gleichzeitig Ceramic-Beläge von ATE drin, für den Einbau bezahl ich 50€ und spar mit die Hälfte.. Ein wenig dreist find ich das schon.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2013)

Ich lasse das alles schön machen. Kostet auch nicht viel und ich muss das Öl nicht noch zu einer Sammelstelle o.ä. bringen.
Und da bei meinem alles elektrisch zurückgesetzt werden muss ( sogar der Schlüssel  ) kann ich das sowieso nicht machen.
Beim Öl macht das kostenmäßig schon gut was aus. Ich hab für meinen 1er und unseren Z4 insgesamt 11l Castrol Edge Formula RS 0W40 in der Bucht für um die 70€ gekauft. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviel das Öl beim Freundlichen kosten würde


----------



## Riverna (12. März 2013)

Langsam wird es knapp mit der Bodenfreiheit... soviel Schnee lag die letzten Jahre hier nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. März 2013)

Wird Zeit für Airride


----------



## Riverna (12. März 2013)

Um mir die Fahrdynamik komplett zu versauen und am Ende das Fahrgefühl eines Schlauchbootes zu haben? ... ähm... nein  Für ein Winterfahrzeug reicht das 80/80mm Fahrwerk absolut aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Um mir die Fahrdynamik komplett zu versauen und am Ende das Fahrgefühl eines Schlauchbootes zu haben? ... ähm... nein  Für ein Winterfahrzeug reicht das 80/80mm Fahrwerk absolut aus.


 
Wie, willst du nicht zu diesen hippen Jungs gehören? 
Acura Integra Bouncing On Air Ride - YouTube



Es gab doch bei GTA: San Andreas so ne Mission, wo man damit das Auto zu Musik tanzen lassen musste ...


----------



## Riverna (13. März 2013)

Doch unbedingt, dass ist genau mein Fall.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. März 2013)

Ich stehe gerade vor einer Entscheidung:
- Auto (was ich erstmal nicht brauche, da ich Studieren will, da brauch ich kein Auto)
oder
- Tenorsaxophon (kann ich schon eher brauchen)
Beides gibt das Konto nicht her 
Btw: Was findet ihr denn für gute Autos, im Studentenbudget, die schön Spaß machen zu fahren und einigermaßen ordentlich ausschauen?
(Also keine E36 "Dönerkarre"  )
MfG


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2013)

Da wir weder deine Vorstellung eines  Studentenbudgets kennen noch was du für "ordentlich ausschauen" hältst ist deine Frage leider nicht zu beantworten.

Wenn du z.B. bestimmte Marken, eine bestimmte Karosserieform und eine Mindestleistung weißt kannst du einfach mal damit mobile.de füttern und gucken was es so gibt. Wenn du dann deine Fünde hier noch rein stellst wird sich sicher wer dazu äußern.


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

Ich hätte dir jetzt nen Cadillac Escalade vorgeschlagen


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2013)

Wenn du was für unter 1000€ suchst würde ich hier mal etwas lesen: italeri1947 - Hans


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. März 2013)

Hab für ne Woche einen Nissan Qashqai als Leihwagen bekommen.
Garnet mal so schlecht die Karre, bloß die Verarbeitung im Innenraum könnte besser sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. März 2013)

Wieso willst du dein Geld für was ausgeben, was du nach eigenen Angaben gar nicht brauchst und dafür auf etwas verzichten, was du brauchst? Das verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Riverna (13. März 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Btw: Was findet ihr denn für gute Autos, im Studentenbudget, die schön Spaß machen zu fahren und einigermaßen ordentlich ausschauen?
> (Also keine E36 "Dönerkarre"  )
> MfG


 
Schon geil... Student sein aber ein E36 ist ihm zu primitiv da Türkenschleuder.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. März 2013)

Noch kein Student 
Abi in 2 Monaten...
Der E36 hat mMn irgendwie nix, dagefallen mir deine NX schon wesentlich besser 
MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (13. März 2013)

Also ich würde spontan den Ssangyong Actyon vorschlagen, ist eine Designreferenz. Falls du von chinesischen Autobauern nicht so angetan bist, lohnt sich auch ein Blick auf den Citroën Xsara Picasso. Falls du eine Limousine bevorzugst, könntest du dich mit dem Fiat Palio anfreunden. Als Paradebeispiel für ein vollum befriedigendes Cabrio werfe ich mal den Chrysler PT Cruiser in den Raum. Und der Ladies-Fänger schlechthin ist natürlich ein schmucker Zweisitzer wie der Suzuki X-90. Wie du siehst, die Auswahl ist groß.


----------



## Riverna (13. März 2013)

Meine Verlobte ist auch Studentin und darum weiß ich das bei euch Studenten oft die Kohle knapp ist (auch mit Nebenjob). Darum würde ich mir an deiner Stelle war preisgünstiges nehmen, der E36 spielt da eine Liga zu hoch. Gut und günstig ist ein MX3 V6 wenn man ihn auf Euro 2 umrüstet.


----------



## dekay55 (13. März 2013)

Immer wieder dieses dummgeschwätz von wegen 3er BMW E36 Dönerkarre  
Witzigerweise sinds genau die leute mit den Stammtisch parolen die Klischees bewahren. 

Aber gut für nen Student ist so nen Auto eh das falsche, wie wärs mit ner 2CV mit passenden Birkenstock schlappen zu den Langen Haare, ist auch einfach zu finanzieren und passt perfekt zu nem Studenten ..... 

Gefällt dir das klischee ? Bestimmt nich, also las das gesabel von wegen Dönerkarre 


Btw nen Schicken E36 werd ich mir zum E30 auch noch zulegen, nur bin ich da am überlegen, nen 318IS Class 2 nehmen und nen M3 Motor reinbauen, oder nen M3 nehmen und da das Class 2 Paket draufbauen .... bzw gleich nen M3 GT, Blöd das alles sau selten ist...  und vorallem das Class 2 Paket einzeln so gut wie garnicht zu kaufen gibt, abgesehen davon das man mit dem Heckflügel beim nachträglichen umbau keine zulassung bekommt...


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2013)

Gut, nicht jedem sind diese Klischees wichtig, aber......NIE IM LEBEN würde ich einen E36 3er fahren


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2013)

Ich würde generell keinen BMW fahren . Aber die Einstellung ist hier im Laufe früherer Diskussionen garantiert zum rübergekommen   ...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich würde generell keinen BMW fahren . Aber die Einstellung ist hier im Laufe früherer Diskussionen garantiert zum rübergekommen   ...



Sag niemals nie.^^
Ich wollte auch nie nen Japaner, aber ich hab mir trotzdem einen gekauft.


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2013)

Ich finde BMW eine der geilsten Marken. 
Mir gefällt da einfach JEDES Auto. Auch den E36 mag ich auch echt gern. Super Auto.
Wenn bloß das Image nicht wäre


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. März 2013)

Das mit dem Image hat fast jede Marke.

Mercedes = Rentner
Golf = Junger Protzer
...

Mir soll ein Auto gefallen und da Sch**** ich auf Image und anderen Meinung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gut, nicht jedem sind diese Klischees wichtig, aber......NIE IM LEBEN würde ich einen E36 3er fahren


 
Ein unverbastelten schön gepflegten e36 m3 würde ich fahren, sehr da kein Problem


----------



## Riverna (13. März 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Aber gut für nen Student ist so nen Auto eh das falsche, wie wärs mit ner 2CV mit passenden Birkenstock schlappen zu den Langen Haare, ist auch einfach zu finanzieren und passt perfekt zu nem Studenten .....


 
Schon mal gesehen wieviel so eine 2CV mittlerweile kostet? Glaube nicht das er als Student sich das leisten kann 



watercooled schrieb:


> Gut, nicht jedem sind diese Klischees wichtig, aber......NIE IM LEBEN würde ich einen E36 3er fahren



Ich würde so eine Kiste auch nicht (mehr) fahren. Trotzdem finde ich dieses Dönerkarren gelaber ziemlich affig, gerade wenn man scheinbar laut eingener Aussage keine Knete hat. Da sollte man froh sein wenn man überhaupt etwas fährt ausser Bus und Bahn. Hatte aber auch mal einen E36 und fand/find die Kiste extrem *******.


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

ich finde BMW ist mit der beste Hersteller überhaupt, egal welches Auto.

außer der neue 1er 

aber der alte 1er wie King ihn hat reizt mich irgendwie


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. März 2013)

@Dekay: Deswegen waren da "" und ein  Smiley...
(Manche Menschen verstehen keinen offensichtlichen Witz...)
@Whoosaa: Sind das überhaupt noch Autos?
Die sind vom Design so abgespaced, gefällt mir garnicht...

Was haltet ihr von dem da?
Preislich definitiv im Rahmen, ist halt älter als ich und hat km ohne Ende...
Nissan 200 Turbo 16V SX als Sportwagen/Coupé in Heidenheim an der Brenz

Nachdem ich hier keine Ahnung habe ob das eingetragen ist oder nicht:
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...126&zipcodeRadius=200&negativeFeatures=EXPORT


----------



## Whoosaa (13. März 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> @Whoosaa: Sind das überhaupt noch Autos?
> Die sind vom Design so abgespaced, gefällt mir garnicht...



War auch mehr eine humorvolle Auflistung, weil du so wenig Input gegeben hast. Hat aber scheinbar niemand hier kapiert. Alles Pappnasen.


----------



## >ExX< (13. März 2013)

ich hatte mich schon gewundert wie du auf solche kuriositäten gekommen bist 

wie siehts mit golf 4 aus?
gibts schon für billig


----------



## BlindxDeath (14. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine Verlobte ist auch Studentin und darum weiß ich das bei euch Studenten oft die Kohle knapp ist (auch mit Nebenjob). Darum würde ich mir an deiner Stelle war preisgünstiges nehmen, der E36 spielt da eine Liga zu hoch. Gut und günstig ist ein MX3 V6 wenn man ihn auf Euro 2 umrüstet.


 
Mein bester Freund ist Student.. wohnt allein, hat einen bmw e36 318is und eine Yamaha XJ600, hat weder reiche Eltern noch reiche Verwandte, er erarbeitet sich alles selbst und kommt wohl gut über die Runden, außer diesen Monat, da hat er sich von mir 100€ geborgt, weil einige außerplanmäßige Anschaffungen anstanden.

achjo..wegen der e36 geschichte...
es kommt immer drauf, welche Person so einen e36 rumfährt 

auch ein e36 kann chic aussehen, so lang man sich nur aus dem BMW-Regal bedient 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns sind die leute mit osmanischem Hintergrund schon beim e46


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. März 2013)

@SniperPhil: vielleicht als Alternative zum Nissan mal den anschaun. http://m.mobile.de/portal/index.html#DES/174817690


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. März 2013)

@blindxdeath: Kenn die leider mit in der Version wo alles mögliche dran ist was nicht sollte... 
@bigdaddy: wäre auch was aber ein wenig weit von mir..


----------



## KastenBier (14. März 2013)

Einen Golf 4 mit vernünftiger Motorisierung ab 1.6L und annehmbarer Laufleistung kriegt man erst ab ca. 4000€. Zudem fallen bei der Karre auch gerne mal diverse Wartungsarbeiten und Ärgernisse an. Für nen Studenten mit wenig Geld definitiv nicht das richtige Auto.

Ich würde zu irgendeinem Schlitzi greifen. Die sind meist günstig zu bekommen und zuverlässig.


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem da?
> Preislich definitiv im Rahmen, ist halt älter als ich und hat km ohne Ende...
> Nissan 200 Turbo 16V SX als Sportwagen/Coupé in Heidenheim an der Brenz
> 
> ...


 
Der CA18DET ist ein bescheidener Motor, Ersatzteilpreise sind bei Nissan extrem hoch. Desweiteren sind es ~280Euro Steuer im Jahr, ein relativ hoher Spritverbrauch und Rostanfällig. Ausserdem sollte man schon selber schrauben können, wenn du bei jedem Defekt eine Werkstatt aufsuchst musst du dir extra einen Nebenjob nur fürs Auto suchen. Vorallem würde ich keine angefummelten Autos kaufen, oft sind das nicht die Besitzer die den Wagen aufgebaut haben und schätzen ihn darum nicht so. Wenn man ein getuntes Auto kauft dann nur von der Person der ihn selber aufgebaut hat.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. März 2013)

@kastenbier wäre auch im Budget... 
Ich müsste sowieso ca 3000€ für ein Saxophon zahlen... 
@rivierna du hast ja Erfahrung mit den dingern da höre ich besser auf dich...


----------



## winner961 (14. März 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> @kastenbier wäre auch im Budget...
> Ich müsste sowieso ca 3000 für ein Saxophon zahlen...
> @rivierna du hast ja Erfahrung mit den dingern da höre ich besser auf dich...



Wie wäre denn was kleines schnuckligeres wie ein Renault Clio mit dem 82PS 1.5 Diesel ? Schön klein handlich und fährt sich gut


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. März 2013)

Schaue Ich mir an wenn ich zu hause bin... 
Mfg


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. März 2013)

Für nen Studenten einen Diesel?

Glaube kaum das er soviel fährt, das es sich lohnen würde.
Wo ich gute erfahrung gemacht hatte, war bei meinem alten Ford Fiesta mit 1.1 Motor und 45PS.
Das ding  lief und lief und lief.


----------



## BlindxDeath (14. März 2013)

6





SniperPhil schrieb:


> @blindxdeath: Kenn die leider mit in der Version wo alles mögliche dran ist was nicht sollte...
> @bigdaddy: wäre auch was aber ein wenig weit von mir..


 
es ist leider so.
schöne e36's werden rar, wenn ich auf der straße einen sehe, total unverbastelt in einem optisch schönen Zustand, meinetwegen ohne M-Paket und mit den häßlihsten Felgen, die BMW je im Katalog hatte, schau ich dem wagen hinter her, gleiches gilt auch für andere alte Autos, egal welcher Marke.
Ich find die autos aus den 80er und 90er jahre immer noch am schönsten..

und ich bin überzeugter e36-fahrer.
Wieso?
erstklassige ersatzteilversorgung (egal was ich bis jetzt bei BMW bestellt, es war immer am näcshten Werktag da), sonst gibts ja noch e-bucht.
eine große Community mit etliche How-To's wie man was repariert
wertstabilität
günstiger anschaffungspreis und Unterhalt ( bezahl 200€ TK 150 im Quartal und 207€ Steuern p.a)

natürlich gibts auch noch andere schöne und gute Autos, aber imr hats die e36 baureihe angetan, zu mind. der 318is, 323i , 328i und M3-Reihe.

aber um auf das eigentlich Thema zurückzukommen.
Nissan Micra K12 vllt?
Meine Freundin fährt einen mit 65ps, reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus und ich find, man hat da massig viel Platz, sie fährt damit auch ihren Hund (Boxer) damit spazieren.


----------



## STSLeon (14. März 2013)

1000 Euro Steuer und Versicherung Teilkasko im Jahr siehst du als günstig? Ich finde es eher ziemlich viel


----------



## BlindxDeath (14. März 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> 1000 Euro Steuer und Versicherung Teilkasko im Jahr siehst du als günstig? Ich finde es eher ziemlich viel


 
ich find das nicht viel..


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2013)

als fahranfänger wird man regelrecht ausgebeutet.

nen bekannter von mir bezahlt 2000€ im Jahr
ich bin über meine mutter versichert und komme so auf ca. 1000€ im ersten jahr, und seit dem 2ten jahr auf ca. 870€.
dann kommen aber steuern noch dazu, von einem golf 4


----------



## Stryke7 (14. März 2013)

Ich hab das Glück, das meine Eintragung in der Versicherung (aktuell noch im ersten Jahr) keinen Aufpreis kostet    Zumidnest solange ich kein eigenes Auto habe. 
Aber es stimmt, die Versicherungen sind mittlerweile schon richtig happig.


----------



## BlindxDeath (14. März 2013)

vorhin mit meinem besten freund im Nachbarort zu tun gehabt, hatte zufällig meine Cam dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. März 2013)

Mensch toll, ein alter 3er!


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

Bin vom MB (erst ein paar W201, dann W202) auf nen BMW E36 und dann auf den jetzigen E46 gekommen ...

Hier ein Pic von dem aktuellen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein allseits geliebter W202 vor und nach dem Brand ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://s7.directupload.net/images/user/110416/rc6rfgam.jpg


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2013)

wie haste das denn gemacht dass die karre abgefackelt ist?^^


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

Man konnte damals nichts Genaues feststellen. der Gutachter ging von einem Kabelbrand aus. Soll manchmal üblich gewesen sein im Bereich des Kabelstrangs beim Scheibenwischer.

Der W202 fing auf der Autobahn während der Fahrt vorne im Motorraum Feuer. War schon ne geile Sache ...


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2013)

Krass, sowas hab ich bis jetzt nur von nem TVR gehört. Mitten in D-Dorf an der Ampel ausgebrannt.


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> @rivierna du hast ja Erfahrung mit den dingern da höre ich besser auf dich...


 
Bist du begabt und bereit auch mal selber an so einem Auto zu schrauben? Weil wenn beides nicht auf dich zutrifft kannst du im Grunde jeden Japaner vor 2000 vergessen... ausser du bist bereit ordentlich Geld in einer Werkstatt da zu lassen. Gut und günstig wäre ein Nissan Almera N15, ein Primera P11, Honda Civic EG oder ein Mazda MX3. Aber alle haben das Problem mit dem Rost, da muss man sehr aufpassen. Wenn du einen Nissan kaufst Finger weg von den CA18 (1.8L 4 Zylinder) Motoren. Da greif lieber zu einem GA16 (1.6L 4Zylinder) oder SR20 (2.0L 4Zylinder). Bei Honda kannst du im Grunde ziemlich jeden Motor nehmen, die sind alle absolut robust und verzeihen so ziemlich alles. Bei Mazda im speziellen beim MX3 würde ich die Finger vom K8 (1.8L V6) die Finger lassen, es ist zwar ein toller Motor jedoch säuft er ordentlich.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2013)

Macht hier eigentlich schon jemand gebrauch vom Wechselkennzeichen?
Steuerlich ist es ja Käse, aber wie sieht es da jetzt im Endeffekt mit der Versicherung aus?


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2013)

Wechselkennzeichen machen leider keinen Sinn... bezahlst fast das gleiche wie mit normalen Kennzeichen. Hab damals mich so drauf gefreut, aber dank unseren Politikern kann man die Kennzeichen nun komplett vergessen.


----------



## moe (14. März 2013)

Ich habs mir in letzter Zeit öfter mit nem Zweitmotorrad überlegt, aber das scheint echt keinen Sinn zu machen, zumal das nicht alle Versicherungen im Programm haben. Und die, dies anbieten kosten auch zufällig so viel mehr, dass es sich kaum noch lohnt.


----------



## Klutten (14. März 2013)

Ich kann den Wechselkennzeichen nichts abgewinnen. Von den Kosten her liegt man auf dem Niveau einzeln angemeldeter Fahrzeuge und bekommt im Gegenzug nur ein paar negative Dinge als Zugabe - hässliche Kennzeichen und die Möglichkeit nur jeweils ein Fahrzeug zu bewegen (...obwohl man doch eigentlich für beide zahlt).

Das hätte für Viele ein wirklich interessantes Ding werden können, aber was der Staat dort in Gesetze gemeißelt hat, ist wahrlich ein Witz und legt nicht annähernd das fest, was der Regulation würdig wäre. Dann schlussendlich noch den Versicherungen den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben (hier eventuell finanziell einen Unterschied für den Kunden herauszuarbeiten), ist mehr Lachnummer als ein Instrument des amtlichen Fahrzeugzulkassungsrechts. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2013)

Man spart ca 10% Versicherungsbeitrag... herzlichen Glückwunsch das wären bei mir 60Euro im Jahr.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. März 2013)

> Bist du begabt und bereit auch mal selber an so einem Auto zu schrauben?


Kann beides mit ja beantworten 
Hab hier auch nen Opa mit Werkstatt, wo ich was dran machen könnte...
Wird sich aber dieses WE entscheiden, weil ich da nämlich auf nem Workshop bin und dann entscheide ob Saxophon oder Auto...
MfG


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2013)

Auto, du nehmen musst


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. März 2013)

Ich spiel seit 12 Jahren Saxophon (die letzten 4 Jahre in nem großen, international bekannten Orchester) und hab den Füherschein erst eit 2 Monaten 
Merkst du was?
MfG


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2013)

Ja du verschwendest viel zu viel Zeit am Saxophon und könntest in der Zwischenzeit was sinnvolles machen -> Auto fahren.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ja du verschwendest viel zu viel Zeit am Saxophon und könntest in der Zwischenzeit was sinnvolles machen -> Auto fahren.


 
Also wenn ich mich zwischen Musik (habe sogar auch mal Saxophon gespielt) und Auto entscheiden müsste ...   würde ich ab jetzt zu Fuß gehen 

(und dabei fahre ich wirklich gerne Auto,  und ein schöner Motor ist für mich auch Musik )


----------



## BlindxDeath (14. März 2013)

ganz klar saxophon.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnnWp_akOrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bekommst die meisten weiber ab


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. März 2013)

@blindxdeath: ist bei uns sogar sehr einfach, ca 60% frauenanteil im Orchester nur lernen die alle so schlimme Instrumente wie Klarinette oder flöte...
@riverna: so viel ist das doch nicht, letztes Wochenende nur 17 Stunden 
Mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (15. März 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> @blindxdeath: ist bei uns sogar sehr einfach, ca 60% frauenanteil im Orchester nur lernen die alle so schlimme Instrumente wie Klarinette oder *flöte*...


 
Naja.. das hat auch seine Vorteile.


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2013)

was willst du denn damit andeuten whoosa?

 sind doch nur *blas*instrumente


btw. gibts beim bmw 1er schrägheck irgendwie schwachpunkte?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> btw. gibts beim bmw 1er schrägheck irgendwie schwachpunkte?



Beim Hatch eigentlich nix, auch das qp macht wenig Probleme. 
Man sollte bloß auf die Steuerkette/Spanner bei den Dieseln (16d, 18d, 20d, 23d) achten, die machen manchmal Probleme.


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2013)

Was ist denn das große Problem beim CA18 Nissan? 

Ich hab das Auto in der engeren Auswahl 
Viele Sagen der sei Potthässlich aber ich mag den grad deswegen?


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2013)

Temperaturprobleme am hinteren Zylinder da dort der Turbo verbaut ist, entweder einen Topmount Krümmer verbauen oder mit dem Risiko leben das dir irgendwann der Zylinder den Dienst quitiert. Auch haben die Teile gerne mal Probleme mit LMM, Turboschäden usw und sofort. Beim CA18DET kann immer irgendwie alles kaputt gehen... zwei Freunde hatten jeweils einen RS13 und beide haben gesagt der Motor ist der letzte Mist und wahrscheinlich der erste Renault Motor der bei der Renault/Nissan Allianz verbaut wurde... was natürlich nur ein Witz ist, der Motor ist schon ein originaler Nissan Motor... nur eben kein besonders guter.  Wenn der S13 in der Wahl steht spar paar Euro zusammen und bau auf SR20DET um, eingetragen bekommt man das sogar ohne Probleme da er in Japan mit diesem Motor unter anderem original verbaut wurde.


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2013)

Ich hab mich irgendwie bisschen in den S13 verliebt 
Wenn der Motor aber absoluter Müll ist macht das auch keinen Spaß...
Was würde sich denn mehr lohnen? Ein Umbau auf SR20DET oder direkt auf den RB25DE(T)?
Und wie stehts mit den ganzen Turboumbauten? zB vom Standard Lader auf einen großen Garret? Muss da viel gemacht werden oder sind SR20 und Co drauf ausgelegt?
Kwnnst du da ein gutes Forum in dem auch viel los ist?


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2013)

Gut als Müll würde ich den CA18DET nicht bezweichnen, aber sehr empfindlich. Klar man kann Glück haben und 400PS erreichen und das auch über eine lange Zeit. Es kann dir aber auch wie meinen beiden Kumpels gehen, die hatten jeweils um die 300PS und waren wie gesagt nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Der eine hat sogar massive Probleme gehabt... Ein Umbau auf RB25DET wirst du preislich nicht stemmen können/wollen, desweiteren wird die Eintragung nicht ganz leicht. Wenn du den SR20DET nimmst und ihn ordentlich verbaust kostet das auch schon ein paar tausend Euros, mein Motorumbau hast knapp 6000Euro gekostet. Mit einem eventuell etwas niedrigeren Betrag wirst du bei einem CA18DET -> SR20DET Swap auch rechnen müssen. Aus dem Grund machen mache auch einen Swap auf SR20DE, find ich aber Schwachsinn... ein 1.8L Turbo Motor mit 169PS durch einen 2.0L Sauger Motor mit 143PS zu ersetzten ist in meinen Augen verschenkte Zeit. Egal welchen Motor du verbaust, sobald du einen Turbo, Einspritzventile oder Steuergerät verbaust musst du den Motor abstimmen lassen. Kein Motor ist dafür ausgelegt, aber jeder hält es aus wenn man ihn vernünftig abstimmen lässt. Alleine eine Abstimmung kostet schon 550Euro aufwärts, dass sind alles Kosten die man sich von anfang an zu Herzen nehmen muss. Wenn du dich direkt auf einen 200SX (egal ob S13 oder S14/A) eingeschossen hast kann ich dir die beiden SX Foren ans Herz legen. Startseite - SXCE das Willkommen bei der Nissan 200 SX Online Community Forum ist eher in die Richtung des S14/A ausgerichtet. Wenn es generell um Nissans gehen soll kann man bedingt das Nissanboard | Startseite Forum empfehlen, jedoch rennen da viele Vollidioten rum. 

Ich weiß die meisten von euch werden gleich wieder schreien wie hässlich der E30 ist, aber heute musste ich einfach ein paar Bilder machen da die letzten so unscharf waren... wobei so richtig scharf sind die anderen auch nicht. Wird wohl Zeit für ein neues Handy


----------



## Beam39 (16. März 2013)

Hast du ein paar Daten parat? Sieht auf jedenfall interessant aus. M3 Motor ausm e36 wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2013)

Nein es ist der 3.7L M5 Motor mit 340PS. War ein ehemaliges Bergstreckenrennfahrzeug wird aber seit diesem Jahr als Drift-Fahrzeug benutzt und startet demnächst in die ersten IDS Läufe.


----------



## dekay55 (16. März 2013)

3,8L  Bezeichnung S38B38 gibt keinen 3.7er nur den S38B36 mit 3.6 oder eben den 3.8er


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2013)

Evt aufgebohrt? 

Danke schonmal für die Tipps  Aber ich würde den am anfang schon gern mal mit dem CA18 fahrem weil das ja auch ne Geldsache ist der Umbau....


----------



## dekay55 (16. März 2013)

Nö wäre unsinn, denn die S38B36 sind seltener, zudem wär der Kostenaufwand nen 3.6 auf 3.7 aufzubohren zu hoch, da kannst gleich nen 3.8er kaufen und kommst noch billiger weg  Von daher es ist nen S38B38 mit 340Ps Serie


----------



## >ExX< (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwaar nichts besonderes, aber ich dachte mir, wenn schon GTI und R32 nebeneinander stehen

P.S: Ich hätte mich für den blauen entschieden


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2013)

Puh, das wäre aber ne schwierige Wahl.  Golf 4 R32 oder Golf 6 GTI?   Ich müsste mich in der Mitte spalten    Das macht nichts, denn eine Hand pro Lenkrad und ein Fuß pro Auto reicht. (Wer bremst verliert!  )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2013)

Ganz klar der 6er GTI. Das einzige was am r32 besser , ist ist der Klang. Sonst ist der Motor auch Mist.
Und verbraucht ganz schön viel


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2013)

Auf jeden der R32. Super Auto


----------



## Stryke7 (16. März 2013)

Ich seh schon, wir müssen das auf der Nordschleife klären


----------



## Birdy84 (16. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Auf jeden der R32. Super Auto


Auf jeden Fall kein Frontantrieb!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2013)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kein Frontantrieb!


 
auf jeden Fall keine Haldex  Dann lieber nur Frontantrieb oder richtigen Allrad.


----------



## nfsgame (16. März 2013)

Ich würde eindeutig den R32 nehmen. Besserer Klang, der VR6 ist meiner Meinung nach eine (wenn auch junge) Legende und ganz am Ende meiner "Liste" kommt, dass ich den 6er im Direktvergleich optisch schwächer finde .


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2013)

Ich finde 5,6,7 sind nicht schön im Gegensatz zu 1,2,3 uns 4.
Also auch den 4.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall keine Haldex  Dann lieber nur Frontantrieb oder richtigen Allrad.


 
Die lässt sich dauerhaft schließen  Vor allem ist das ein Schalter und den 6er gabs afaik nur als DSG? 

Ist halt geschmackssache. Am liebsten wäre mir das Design vom MK1 mit dem Motor aus dem MK4 R32 und der Ausstattung aus dem MK7. Der perfekte Golf


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2013)

Ist und bleibt aber eine Haldex, dann sollte man auch so konsequent sein und ein geschlossenes Allradsystem einbauen.
Und wer will einen Golf fahren, der bei normaler Fahrweise um 12l verbraucht und im Unterhalt extrem teuer ist


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2013)

Das ist genauso wie man zB. einen RX7 fährt.

Andere sind schneller, komfortabler, billiger, saufen weniger, etc. ABER man hat halt das Vergnügen einen Wankel zu fahren. 

Und da hat man eben das Vergnügen einen R32 zu bewegen.


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> 3,8L  Bezeichnung S38B38 gibt keinen 3.7er nur den S38B36 mit 3.6 oder eben den 3.8er



Du hast natürlich recht... war wohl noch ein wenig früh am morgen  Sind selbstverständlich 3.8L die da unter der Haube werkeln.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kein Frontantrieb!



Weil? Solange man nicht viel Leistung hat, reicht FWD aus.


----------



## Beam39 (17. März 2013)

Ich versteh auch gar nicht was so verwerflich bzw. falsch an einer Haldex Kupplung ist das sie so von manch einem extrem runtergemacht wird..

Wenn die vorderen Reifen Schlupf haben greifen die hinteren halt ein und garantieren das man die Kraft ordentlich auf die Straße bekommt. Ne Driftorgie kann man damit natürlich nicht starten, soll man aber auch gar nicht. Ich konnte das Haldex-System im bereits erwähnten rs3 Probefahren und konnte keinerlei Nachteile feststellen..


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch gar nicht was so verwerflich bzw. falsch an einer Haldex Kupplung ist das sie so von manch einem extrem runtergemacht wird..


 
Das kommt in der Regel von Leuten die meinen Heckantrieb wäre das einzig wäre und im Endeffekt mit einer Leistung rumfahren wo es auch FWD und 175er Trennscheiben reichen würden.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil? Solange man nicht viel Leistung hat, reicht FWD aus.


Ja, richtig. Die Autos, die erwähnt wurden, wurden in den zusammenhang mit Fahrspaß gebracht. Außerdem sind sie mit an die 250PS nicht gerade untermotorisiert. Gegenüber einem normalen Golf sind sie bestimmt spaßiger, aber wenn ich schon für ein Spaß-Auto Geld ausgeben möchte, warum sollte ich dann einen Kompromiss mit einem Fronttriebler machen, zu mal die Gölfe nicht man preislich attraktiv sind.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch gar nicht was so verwerflich bzw. falsch an einer Haldex Kupplung ist das sie so von manch einem extrem runtergemacht wird..
> 
> Wenn die vorderen Reifen Schlupf haben greifen die hinteren halt ein und garantieren das man die Kraft ordentlich auf die Straße bekommt. Ne Driftorgie kann man damit natürlich nicht starten, soll man aber auch gar nicht. Ich konnte das Haldex-System im bereits erwähnten rs3 Probefahren und konnte keinerlei Nachteile feststellen..


Es ist eben ein Frontantrieb, der im Zweifel etwas mehr Grip hat. Ein Fahrdynamikwunder ist was anderes. Wie gesagt, wenn ich die Wahl für ein Spaß-Auto (200PS+) hätte, wäre Frontantrieb für mich keine Option, genauso wie möchtegern Sportler mit übereifrigem, nicht abschaltebarem ESP.


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2013)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, richtig. Die Autos, die erwähnt wurden, wurden in den zusammenhang mit Fahrspaß gebracht. Außerdem sind sie mit an die 250PS nicht gerade untermotorisiert. Gegenüber einem normalen Golf sind sie bestimmt spaßiger, aber wenn ich schon für ein Spaß-Auto Geld ausgeben möchte, warum sollte ich dann einen Kompromiss mit einem Fronttriebler machen, zu mal die Gölfe nicht man preislich attraktiv sind.


 
Man kann mit Frontantrieb auch ohne Probleme Spaß haben, ich gehe davon aus und kann dir garantieren das ein Integra Type-R mit Frontantrieb um Welten mehr Spaß macht als ein 12x von BMW. Der Antrieb hat mit dem Fahrspaß überhaupt nichts zu tun, da gibt es andere Kriterien die viel wichtiger sind. Wenn man nur 250PS hat reicht FWD ohne Probleme aus, wenn man nicht gerade ein Klumpfuss hat bekommt man die Leistung auch ohne Probleme auf die Straße. Bin schon wesentlich Leistungsstärkere Autos mit FWD gefahren als 250PS und hatte selbst bei Regen wenig Probleme.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. März 2013)

Ab wenn ich doch die Wahl habe, warum sollte ich dann einen Wagen mit FA nehmen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. März 2013)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ab wenn ich doch die Wahl habe, warum sollte ich dann einen Wagen mit FA nehmen?


 
In den kleinen Fahrzeugklassen gibt es zum größten Teil Fronttriebler erst ab der Mittelklasse steigt die Auswahl an Standardantrieb Fahrzeugen erwähnenswert.


----------



## totovo (17. März 2013)

An einer Haldexkupplung ist nichts falsch, so lange sie sich ganz schließen lässt, und das lässt sie sich in den meisten Fällen 

Und wenn man mal kein 4WD braucht wird der Wagen zu einem Frontriebler --> spart nebenbei auch noch Benzin 


Ich habe den Sinn von geschlossenen Allradsystemen abseits jeglicher Straßen oder Feldwege noch nie verstanden...


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2013)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ab wenn ich doch die Wahl habe, warum sollte ich dann einen Wagen mit FA nehmen?


 
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich Allrad (wie das von Subaru) natürlich ebenfalls bevorzugen. Aber trotzdem ist deswegen FWD nicht gleich Schrott wie es oft in verschiedenen Foren behauptet wird. Es kommt halt auch stark drauf an wie gut/schlecht der Frontantrieb umgesetzt wird/wurde. Fahr alleine mal einen Golf 3 GTi 150PS und einen 100NX GTi 143PS dann wirst du einen gewaltigen Unterschied sehen, danach fahr mal meinen roten NX und du wirst wiederrum eine deutliche Verbesserung merken. Klar gibt es Hersteller die schon mit 150PS Probleme haben diese auf die Straße zu bringen, jedoch habe ich mit 150PS bzw 190PS keinerlei Probleme. Bin auch schon einen Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo mit 330PS (laut Prüfstand) gefahren und da kam viel der Leistung an. Heckantrieb hat zum Beispiel auch einige Nachteile, darunter zum Beispiel das der Wagen im Winter arge Probleme mit der Traktion hat. Siehe BMW mit ihren 1ner Modellen, ein haufen Leute haben sich die letzten Jahre drüber beschwert das sie sich festgefahren haben. Dann verliert man deutlich mehr Leistung zwischen Motor und Radleistung (was die eigentliche Leistung darstellt) im Gegensatz zum Frontantrieb. Nehmen wir mal ein Auto X mit 150PS 1100 Kilo Frontantrieb und ein Auto Y mit 150PS 1100 Kilo und Heckantrieb. So kommt bei Auto X von den 150PS Motorleistung noch gute 125PS an den angetrieben Rädern an, bei Auto Y sind es jedoch dann nur 110PS. Welches Auto fährt sich dann noch sportlicher und hat vorallem die besseren Beschleunigungswerte?

FWD -> RWD -> AWD 
Keine Frage, jedoch macht Heckantrieb erst ab 300PS richtig Sinn und für Allrad muss die Leistung noch deutlich höher liegen um wirklich keinen Vorteil zu haben.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. März 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit einem Peugeot 406 Coupé 2.2 16V ? Hab gestern probegesessen, tolles Auto!


----------



## Zoon (17. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist zwaar nichts besonderes, aber ich dachte mir, wenn schon GTI und R32 nebeneinander stehen
> 
> P.S: Ich hätte mich für den blauen entschieden



ich auch und dann auch blos nicht verbasteln. Der 2.0 TFSI ist ein guter Motor, aber Soundpreis haushoch an den R32. Evtl wenns Geld reicht beide, weil für nen Daily Driver fänd ich den GTI doch akzeptabel genug ...


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2013)

Ja, an dem R32 würde ich auch nichts dran rummurksen.

Als Alltagsauto sowieso nicht, dafür frisst er einfach zu viel, und immer diese Kurzstrecken würde ich dem Auto auch nicht zumuten wollen.

Aber der Sound ist wirklich extrem geil


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2013)

Wer an nem R32 rumbastelt gehört gesteinigt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch gar nicht was so verwerflich bzw. falsch an einer Haldex Kupplung ist das sie so von manch einem extrem runtergemacht wird..
> 
> Wenn die vorderen Reifen Schlupf haben greifen die hinteren halt ein und garantieren das man die Kraft ordentlich auf die Straße bekommt.


 
Das ist ja das Problem. Fährt sich auf einem Track völlig bescheiden, da du durch das andauernde zu und Abgeschalte keine saubere Linie fahren kannst, mal ganz abgesehen vom sicher im Grenzbereich fahren 
Also Mist für ein Auto, welches auch mal auf einem Track bewegt wird. Für ein Auto welches nur die normale Straße sieht, ausreichend.


----------



## Beam39 (17. März 2013)

Naja, das der RS3 kein Kurven-Kratz-Wunder ist und für die Rennstrecke eher bescheiden ist, ist ja mittlerweile bekannt. Dafür beschleunigt er halt umso brachialer und für Ausfahrten auf kurvigen Landstraßen eignet er sich ebenfalls wunderbar, von daher tut er das was er soll. 

Das ein permanenter Allradler oder Hecktriebler viel viel näher und sicherer am Limit bewegt werden kann sollte eigentlich klar sein.

Ich mein ich setze pauschaldiese ganzen möchtegern Sportautos nicht mit Rennstrecke in Verbindung. Wenn ich sage ich finde Haldex gut dann halt für den normalen Straßenbetrieb, weil diese Teile einfach nicht Rennstreckentauglich sind und dafür eigentlich auch gar nicht hergestellt werden. Man versucht halt immer ne Ballance zwischen Sportlichkeit und Alltagstauglichkeit zu finden wobei natürlich die Alltagstauglichkeit überwiegen soll und das somit gleichzeitig ne Rennstreckentauglichkeit ausschließt..


----------



## Zappaesk (17. März 2013)

Ma dass ein Hecktriebler sicherer am Limit zu betreiben ist, das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Zumal, wenn das Limit überschritten wird es mit nem Hecktriebler ein profundes Fahrkönnen und Erfahrung erfordert um wieder auf die Spur zu kommen. Dieses Fahrkönnen hat aber sicherlich nicht mal 5% der Fahrer - auch wenn hier im Forum natürlich ausnahmslos nur Ausnahmekönner unterwegs sind 

Dass das Limit eines Hecktrieblers höher liegt als z.B. bei nem vergleichbaren Fronttriebler - geschenkt. Das nützt einem nur wenig wenn man nicht damit umgehen kann. Auf öffentlichen Straßen liegt unter ordentlichen Streckenverhältnissen sowieso das Limits praktisch aller heute käuflich zu erwerbenden PKW sehr deutlich über dem was sie STVO zulässt... D.h. es ist in Realität relativ egal wie hoch das Limit wirklich ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ma dass ein Hecktriebler sicherer am Limit zu betreiben ist, das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Zumal, wenn das Limit überschritten wird es mit nem Hecktriebler ein profundes Fahrkönnen und Erfahrung erfordert um wieder auf die Spur zu kommen.


 
Ich konnte ja einige Erfahrung mit unserem Hecktriebler auf dem Track sammeln. 
So wie ich das beurteilen kann, verhält der sich ziemlich lammfromm, auch über dem Limit und lässt sich jederzeit wieder einfangen ( mal abgesehen von Querstehern weit über 45° ).
Ich habe mich über den ganzen Tag verteilt eigentlich nie in einer brenzlichen Situation befunden, wo ich das Auto nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hatte. Auch ein Ausbrechen des Hecks bei ca. 150km/h in einer leichten linkskurve ließ sich immer wieder einfangen und einen Konterschwung ließ sich durch flottes Gegenlenken gut auffangen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie sich andere Hecktriebler im Grenzbereich fahren, die z.B. keine Gewichtsverteilung von 50:50 haben oder ein komlett anders abgestimmtes Fahrwerk.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. März 2013)

Wenn einem bei 150 das Heck ausbricht, dann hat mans provoziert oder das Fahrzeug ist entsprechend eingestellt. Ein normaler Fahrer fängt das dann auch nicht mehr auf! 



Riverna schrieb:


> Dann verliert man deutlich mehr Leistung zwischen Motor und Radleistung (was die eigentliche Leistung darstellt) im Gegensatz zum Frontantrieb. Nehmen wir mal ein Auto X mit 150PS 1100 Kilo Frontantrieb und ein Auto Y mit 150PS 1100 Kilo und Heckantrieb. So kommt bei Auto X von den 150PS Motorleistung noch gute 125PS an den angetrieben Rädern an, bei Auto Y sind es jedoch dann nur 110PS. Welches Auto fährt sich dann noch sportlicher und hat vorallem die besseren Beschleunigungswerte?


 
Warum sollte das so sein? Rein technisch gesehen hat der normale Hecktriebler (gehen wir mal von nem Standardantrieb aus) den theoretisch gleichen Motor. Ab dem Getriebe unterscheiden die sich dann. Da hat der Hecktriebler 2 Zahnkontakte (normale Stirnräder), dann die Kardanwelle (minimale Lagerverluste) und die Achse mit einem Hypoidgetriebe (dessen Wirkungsgrad etwas schlechter ist als der eines Stirnrades). Der Fronttriebler (nehmen wir wieder einen typischen Vertreter, also Frontquer mit normalem Transaxle Getriebe) hat im Getriebe einen Zahnkontakt mit ner Stirnradverzahnung, und noch einen im Final Drive, also der Achse. Daneben hat das Getriebe häufig ne Welle (oder auch 2) mehr, die ja auch mitangetrieben werden müssen. Ab dem Diff gehts dann wieder identisch zu, da kommen links und rechts Achsseitenwellen raus und gut ist.

Der Unterschied ist also, dass der Hecktriebler einen Zahnkontakt mehr hat (Verlust unter 1%/Zahnkontakt) und auch im Differ etwas liegen lässt. Der Fronttriebler hat dafür meist 1-2 Wellen mehr im Getriebe und dadurch Nachteile im Wirkungsgrad.

Unterm Strich wird der Antriebsstrang des Hecktrieblers wohl leicht schlechter sein (von den Verlusten), allerdings nicht in einer wirklich relevanten Größe. Der Einfluss den du hier darstellst ist dabei völlig überzogen! Unterm Strich haben andere Dinge (wie z.B. die statische und dynamische Achslastverteilung) einen erheblich größeren Einfluss auf die Beschleunigungswerte als das eine % mehr Verlust.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn einem bei 150 das Heck ausbricht, dann hat mans provoziert oder das Fahrzeug ist entsprechend eingestellt. Ein normaler Fahrer fängt das dann auch nicht mehr auf!


 
Ja, war provoziert und ist bei der Geschwindigkeit auch ganz schön aufregend 
Ist immer passiert, wenn man die Kurve mit dem 3. Gang vollgas durchfahren hat und man da gerade an die 6000 1/min rankommt, also maximale Leistung. Dann ging das Heck weg. 4. Gang war dann erträglicher 

Hier noch ein Video von dem Trackday 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kH7YuR4neYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Unterm Strich wird der Antriebsstrang des Hecktrieblers wohl leicht schlechter sein (von den Verlusten), allerdings nicht in einer wirklich relevanten Größe. Der Einfluss den du hier darstellst ist dabei völlig überzogen! Unterm Strich haben andere Dinge (wie z.B. die statische und dynamische Achslastverteilung) einen erheblich größeren Einfluss auf die Beschleunigungswerte als das eine % mehr Verlust.


 
Soweit ist das alles richtig was du schreibst, ich habe mir aber damals als ich auf dem Prüfstand war zahlreiche Leistungsprüfstände angeschaut über BMW 1ner Serie, Skylines, Eclipse usw da war alles durch die Bank und bestimmt gut und gerne 60 unabhängige Berichte. Die Hecktriebler haben deutlich mehr Verlust zwischen Motorleistung und Radleistung gehabt als die Fronttriebler. Der E46 von einem Freund hatte 150PS Motorleistung und ca 112PS Radleistung laut meinem Prüfstand waren es bei mir 162PS Motorleistung und 130PS Radleistung. Dieses Ergebniss zog sich durch fast alle Prüfstandberichte.


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, war provoziert und ist bei der Geschwindigkeit auch ganz schön aufregend
> Ist immer passiert, wenn man die Kurve mit dem 3. Gang vollgas durchfahren hat und man da gerade an die 6000 1/min rankommt, also maximale Leistung. Dann ging das Heck weg. 4. Gang war dann erträglicher
> 
> Hier noch ein Video von dem Trackday
> ...


 
Sieht echt Cool aus! Was zahlt man denn da so? Da könnte ich ja glatt mit dem Z4 meiner Freundin antanzen


----------



## Zappaesk (18. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Soweit ist das alles richtig was du schreibst, ich habe mir aber damals als ich auf dem Prüfstand war zahlreiche Leistungsprüfstände angeschaut über BMW 1ner Serie, Skylines, Eclipse usw da war alles durch die Bank und bestimmt gut und gerne 60 unabhängige Berichte. Die Hecktriebler haben deutlich mehr Verlust zwischen Motorleistung und Radleistung gehabt als die Fronttriebler. Der E46 von einem Freund hatte 150PS Motorleistung und ca 112PS Radleistung laut meinem Prüfstand waren es bei mir 162PS Motorleistung und 130PS Radleistung. Dieses Ergebniss zog sich durch fast alle Prüfstandberichte.



Mit Verlaub, aber wer misst misst Mist! Offenbar ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen oder es werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Wenn sich ein Wirkungsgrad des Antriebsstranges von um die 75% ergäbe, dann stellt sich die Frage wo soll der Verlust entstanden sein? Wie wird das gekühlt? 

Ein Getriebe hat einen Wirkungsgrad von über 95%, die Achse hat einen ähnlichen. Das macht zusammen keine 10% Verlust aus und dürfte sich zwischen nem Standardantrieb und nem Frontquer Aufbau nicht signifikant unterscheiden - tuts auch nicht, da habe ich vermutlich die breitere Meßbasis...

Wenn es so wäre, dass Hecktriebler einen so viel schlechteren Wirkungsgrad hätten, dann hätte das ja nicht nur Auswirkung auf die Radleistung, sondern - und das ist für die allermeisten Autokäufer wesentlich entscheidender - auch auf den Verbrauch! D.h. ein Auto mit Standardantrieb müsste demnach auch immer rund 10% mehr verbrauchen als ein "normales" Auto. In Realität ist das keineswegs so, da lassen sich keine signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen Front- und Hecktrieblern ausmachen!


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, aber wer misst misst Mist! Offenbar ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen oder es werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.


 
So wirds gewesen sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> So wirds gewesen sein.



Ziemlich sicher sogar!


----------



## BlindxDeath (18. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hat die eingangsmessung damals ergeben auf dem 1. Prüfstand.

radleistung ca. 150ps
Schleppleistung knapp 50ps.

btw... der ansaugbrückenumbau..

dann auf dem 2. Prüfstand eingangsmessung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher ohne elektronische anpassung, also nur hardware gemacht und hat noch falschluft gezogen, das richtige Diagramm find ich grad nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rwd fwd awd hin oder her, für nen 6er GTI reicht es an der ampel


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sieht echt Cool aus! Was zahlt man denn da so? Da könnte ich ja glatt mit dem Z4 meiner Freundin antanzen


 
Welchen Motor hat der denn ?
Ich hab 99€ bezahlt. Normal für nur eine Stunde, bin aber irgendwie mit in den normalen Trackday über den ganzen Tag gekommen, der 299€ kostet, allerdings mit Mittagessen, Getränke usw. 
Hier zum Nachlesen:Laptime GmbH - Laptime Racing - Laptime Academy


----------



## Whoosaa (18. März 2013)

Wohnt jemand in der Nähe vom Bilster Berg? Bin schon auf die ersten Onboard-Videos gespannt.


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2013)

Wie schön das BlindxDeath meine Aussage von dem Verlust bestätigt.


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2013)

Das kann ja auch sein. Ich meine man muss ja auch bedenken das ältere Autos ja nicht immer die Leistung bringen die sie damals ab Werk hatten.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. März 2013)

Jungs ich weiß ja nicht was ihr da messt, aber Verluste in der Höhe sind wirklich unrealistisch! Wo sollen denn die hin? Wie werden die weggekühlt? 

Wie wird denn da gemessen? Hochdynamisch? Das wäre die einzige Erklärung! Alles andere zumal noch ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen den Antriebsarten ist einfach hanebüchen. Da würde keiner unserer Prüfstände funktionieren wenn wir solche Kühlleistungen aufbringen müssten!

Und wie gesagt, wenn es große Unterschiede in der Verlustleistung zwischen Heck- und Fronttriebler gäbe - in der hier genannten Größe - dann gäbe es heute kein (!) heckgetriebenes Auto mehr! Es werden riesen Aufwände betrieben um Zehntelprozente im Verbrauch zu verbessern und zwischen Fronz- und Hecktrieblern sind mal locker 10% drin? Das glaubt ihr ja selbst nicht und die Messungen die ich kenne (das sind dann doch ein paar) deuten sowas nicht mal ansatzweise an!

D.h. was auch immer da gemessen wird, hat mit der Realität recht wenig zu tun!


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2013)

Ich geh mal davon aus das die Firmen die sowas beruflich machen, sich damit schon auskennen... darum vertraue ich denen logischerweise mehr als irgend einem Forentyp. Das passt schon so wie das ist...



watercooled schrieb:


> Das kann ja auch sein. Ich meine man muss ja auch bedenken das ältere Autos ja nicht immer die Leistung bringen die sie damals ab Werk hatten.


 
Das hat mit dem alter nichts zu tun, du hast nicht mehr oder weniger Verlust bei einem Auto nur weil es 20 Jahre älter geworden ist. Wenn der Verlust zwischen Motorleistung und Radleistung bei 10km Laufleistung sagen wir mal 40PS war, wird dieser bei 200.000km Laufleistung höchstens weniger sein, da du eventuell nicht mehr die Werksleistung hast. Weniger Leistung = weniger Verlust zwischen Motor und Radleistung. Das ein 50PS Fiesta nicht 50PS "verliert" zwischen Motor und Rad ist verständlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. März 2013)

Nun dann geh mal davon aus, dass ich mich da auch auskenne und damit mein Geld verdiene. Ich habe schon Getriebe für Front- und Hecktriebler entwickelt, halte 10 internationale Patente zu dem Thema...

Vor allem erkläre mir mal warum dann Hecktriebler keinen signifikanten Verbrauchsnachteil haben obwohl doch deren Verluste so viel größer sind? Oder wie 50PS weggekühlt werden sollen?

Messungen sehen immer toll aus, bloß erklären sollte man sie auch können sonst sind sie wertlos! Auf die Erklärung wart ich vermutlich vergebens...


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2013)

Mein Physiklehrer sagte immer: "Wer viel misst, der misst viel Mist." ...


----------



## Zappaesk (18. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, wenn hochdynamisch gemessen wird, dann wäre es erklärbar, warum es so große Unterschiede geben kann. Beim schnellen Beschleunigen braucht der Motor einen nicht zu kleinen Teil seiner Leistung für sich selbst. D.h. um seine eigene Masse / Trägheit zu beschleunigen. Diese steht dann natürlich nicht mehr für den Vortrieb zur Verfügung. 

Daraus ergibt sich aber kein Zusammenhang zwischen der Antriebsart. Höchstens indirekt könnte man ableiten, dass bei "sportlichen" Hecktrieblern tendentiell dynamischere Motoren zum Einsatz kommen, bei denen der Effekt natürlich stärker auftritt wie bei nem weniger dynamischen Motor. Das wäre der einzige einigermaßen überzeugende Erklärungsversuch den ich anbieten kann. Mit der Antriebsart hat das nix zu tun.

Im Fahrzeug kann dieser Effekt zum tragen kommen, wobei nur im 1. und schwächer im 2. Gang wirklich mit merkbarer Auswirkung. Je länger die Übersetzung, desto weniger dynamisch wird beschleunigt, so dass in den oberen Gängen davon nix mehr zu spüren ist.

Wenn das der Effekt ist, der hier dargestellt wurde, dann sind die Messungen zwar richtig, aber die Ergebnisinterpretation völlig daneben. Das erklärt einem dann offenbar keiner nachdem gemessen wurde...


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nun dann geh mal davon aus, dass ich mich da auch auskenne und damit mein Geld verdiene. Ich habe schon Getriebe für Front- und Hecktriebler entwickelt, halte 10 internationale Patente zu dem Thema...



Ich habe vier Diplomarbeiten geschrieben, habe zwei mal im Lotto gewonnen und drei Schönheitswettbewerbe gewonnen (2x bei den Männern und 1x bei den Frauen)... erzählen kann man viel...



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vor allem erkläre mir mal warum dann Hecktriebler keinen signifikanten Verbrauchsnachteil haben obwohl doch deren Verluste so viel größer sind? Oder wie 50PS weggekühlt werden sollen?



Kann ich nicht und will ich auch gar nicht, ist nicht mein Aufgabenbereich. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auf die Erklärung wart ich vermutlich vergebens...



Richtig... ich sehe das was auf dem Blatt steht und das zählt mehr für mich als irgend ein Kerl aus einem PC!!! Forum.


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Welchen Motor hat der denn ?
> Ich hab 99€ bezahlt. Normal für nur eine Stunde, bin aber irgendwie mit in den normalen Trackday über den ganzen Tag gekommen, der 299€ kostet, allerdings mit Mittagessen, Getränke usw.
> Hier zum Nachlesen:Laptime GmbH - Laptime Racing - Laptime Academy


 
Die 3L Maschine als Cabrio. Rennt unheimlich das Teil.. Ihr Dach hat allerdings letzten Sommer den Geist aufgegeben. Sie war letzte Woche bei BMW und hat sich nen Termin für die Reperatur geben lassen.. 1200 Ocken, das tut einem richtig weh wenn man bedenkt das es da um ein scheiss Faltdach geht.. Aber ist ja ein bekanntes Problem bei denen.

Ich werd mal wenn er wieder angemeldet ist Bilder machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich habe vier Diplomarbeiten geschrieben, habe zwei mal im Lotto gewonnen und drei Schönheitswettbewerbe gewonnen (2x bei den Männern und 1x bei den Frauen)... erzählen kann man viel...



hast ne PN



Riverna schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht und will ich auch gar nicht, ist nicht mein Aufgabenbereich.



Nö, ist es nicht, aber wenn ich Geld für ne Messung zahlen würde, dann wüsste ich hinterher gerne was da eigentlich gemessen wurde und wie es zu interpretieren ist. Wenn einem das nicht erklärt wird, dann würde mich das schon stutzig machen!

Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem ja auch, dass da was mit der eigenen Interpretation nicht stimmen kann! Diese Verlustleistungen wären schon enorm, wenn man mal schaut, was man für einen Riesenkühler braucht um eine CPU mit lächerlichen 100W zu kühlen, dann sollte dir als Schrauber auch klar sein, das mit den Komponenten, die in einem normalen Fahrzeug verbaut sind keine Verlustleistung so einfach wegzukühlen ist, die um den Faktor 30 größer ist! Zumal das ja im Getriebe und der Achse geschehen muss - die normalerweise gar keine zusätzlichen Kühleinrichtungen außer ein paar Rippen am Gehäuse haben...

Auch der nicht vorhandene Mehrverbrauch sollte einen stutzig machen, dass die Interpretation der Messungen so nicht richtig sein kann.



Riverna schrieb:


> Richtig... ich sehe das was auf dem Blatt steht und das zählt mehr für mich als irgend ein Kerl aus einem PC!!! Forum.


 
Klar siehst du was auf dem Blatt steht, nur weißt du offenbar nicht recht was es bedeutet! Aber Geld hast du dafür ausgegeben...

Auch die Leute hier im Forum haben ein bissle Ahnung...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die 3L Maschine als Cabrio. Rennt unheimlich das Teil.. Ihr Dach hat allerdings letzten Sommer den Geist aufgegeben. Sie war letzte Woche bei BMW und hat sich nen Termin für die Reperatur geben lassen.. 1200 Ocken, das tut einem richtig weh wenn man bedenkt das es da um ein scheiss Faltdach geht.. Aber ist ja ein bekanntes Problem bei denen.
> 
> Ich werd mal wenn er wieder angemeldet ist Bilder machen.


 

Ja, der 3.0 ist schon ein klasse Motor, der noch richtig nach Drehzahl giert, wie alle Sauger R6 von BMW.
Ist es denn der 3.0i oder 3.0si ?
Mit dem Dach hat unser zum Glück noch keine Probleme, kenne das aber aus Foren. Aber unser hat auch noch nicht einmal 25.000km runter.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jungs ich weiß ja nicht was ihr da messt, aber Verluste in der Höhe sind wirklich unrealistisch! Wo sollen denn die hin? Wie werden die weggekühlt?




Sehe ich auch so. Nur an den Antriebsteilen wären solche Verluste irrsinnig. Da würden Lager, Umlenkungen usw. ja aufgrund der hohen Belastungen sofort aufgeben, da viel zu heiß.


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Klar siehst du was auf dem Blatt steht, nur weißt du offenbar nicht recht was es bedeutet!


 
Selbstverständlich weiß ich was es bedeutet undzwar das mein Motor 162PS hat und davon 130PS am Rad ankommen. Wie und wo die Leistung verloren geht ist mir herzlich egal...


----------



## Zappaesk (18. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, es sollte einen stutzig machen, wenn man Messungen so interpretiert, dass wenn man es zu ende denkt es nicht mit der Realität korreliert! Eine Messung alleine sagt gar nichts aus, man muss auch wissen was da gemessen wurde und vor allem was es bedeutet!

Nach deiner Interpretation wäre bei bzgl. Leistung und Gewicht (Dinge wie Übersetzungen lassen wir mal weg oder gehen auch von gleichen aus) vergleichbaren Fahrzeugen einmal mit FWD und einmal RWD, das mit RWD sowohl langsamer, als auch schlechter in der Beschleunigung und würde auch noch einen ordentlichen Schluck mehr Sprit brauchen. 

In echt nehmen die sich (solange man leistungsmäßig in nem Bereich bleibt, in dem der FWD nicht nur noch scharrt) in den Dingen nicht viel und einen eindeutigen Sieger dürfte es da nicht geben.

Jetzt die ganz einfache Frage: Was stimmt jetzt nicht, deine Interpretation oder die Realität? Also ich habe mich entschieden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich weiß ich was es bedeutet undzwar das mein Motor 162PS hat und davon 130PS am Rad ankommen. Wie und wo die Leistung verloren geht ist mir herzlich egal...




Das sind ja satte 32PS die anscheinend einfach verloren gehen 
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das nicht an den Wellen/ Getriebe und Lagerungen verloren geht. Die Teile würden ja dann verdammt heiß werden.
Wird dann viellicht über die Reifen zum Prüfstand () oder im Motor () erzeugt.


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nach deiner Interpretation wäre bei bzgl. Leistung und Gewicht (Dinge wie Übersetzungen lassen wir mal weg oder gehen auch von gleichen aus) vergleichbaren Fahrzeugen einmal mit FWD und einmal RWD, das mit RWD sowohl langsamer, als auch schlechter in der Beschleunigung und würde auch noch einen ordentlichen Schluck mehr Sprit brauchen.


 
In der Theorie ja, in der Praxis fällt das unter Messtolleranz. Meine Interpretation stimmt mit der Realität überein... zwar ich habe nie gesagt das ein identisches Fahrzeug durch FWD zu einem Rennwagen wird. Ich sagte lediglich es gebe Messbare Unterschiede. Du kannst es nun akzeptieren oder dich weiter lustig machen, mir ist das relativ egal. Der Grund für die Diskussion war eh ein völlig anderer...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sind ja satte 32PS die anscheinend einfach verloren gehen
> Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das nicht an den Wellen/ Getriebe und Lagerungen verloren geht. Die Teile würden ja dann verdammt heiß werden.
> Wird dann viellicht über die Reifen zum Prüfstand () oder im Motor () erzeugt.


 
Getriebe, Antriebswellen, Felgen, Reifen das alles ist dafür verantwortlich das man Leistung verliert. Und mal ganz ehrlich... wenn ich zu einer Tuningfirma fahre die in der Regel Fahrzeuge mit 300PS + abstimmt und tuned, glaube ich dieser Firma und deren Prüfstandsbericht. Die Leute haben schon ein wenig Ahnung von dem was sie machen... mag sein das es hier gewisse Leute gibt die denken sie hätten mehr Ahnung als solche Firmen, ich hingegen stelle mich da unter die Firma und nehm an das sie mehr Fachwissen haben als ich. Ich war übrigends nicht nur einmal auf dem Prüfstand und konnte das Ergebniss somit gut gegenkontrollieren.


----------



## dekay55 (18. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, der 3.0 ist schon ein klasse Motor, der noch richtig nach Drehzahl giert, wie alle Sauger R6 von BMW


 Na Na gibt auch einige R6er die nicht nach drehzahl lechzen, z.b der M30B30 oder M30B35


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, der 3.0 ist schon ein klasse Motor, der noch richtig nach Drehzahl giert, wie alle Sauger R6 von BMW.
> Ist es denn der 3.0i oder 3.0si ?
> Mit dem Dach hat unser zum Glück noch keine Probleme, kenne das aber aus Foren. Aber unser hat auch noch nicht einmal 25.000km runter.



Jap, der hat auch untenrum genügend Bums eben weil die Kiste nix wiegt.. Euer müsste nen FL sein oder? Ihrer isn VFL mit fast 100.000km.

Mal ne andere Frage. Kennt jemand im Raum Bayern nen guten "Chiper"? Chip4Power mal außen vor. Außerdem hab ich Gestern im Internet diese interessante Seite gefunden Eco Tuning für Automatikgetrieben <br> Intelligente Motortuning

Eine Getriebe-Optimierung. Leider sitzt der Kerl in Salzgitter was doch ein Stück zu weit weg ist. Kennt da jemanden der sowas macht??


----------



## SamsonRade (18. März 2013)

Frisch gewaschen. War aber mal wieder völlig Umsonst, schaut schon wieder aus wie Sau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlindxDeath (18. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Soweit ist das alles richtig was du schreibst, ich habe mir aber damals als ich auf dem Prüfstand war zahlreiche Leistungsprüfstände angeschaut über BMW 1ner Serie, Skylines, Eclipse usw da war alles durch die Bank und bestimmt gut und gerne 60 unabhängige Berichte. Die Hecktriebler haben deutlich mehr Verlust zwischen Motorleistung und Radleistung gehabt als die Fronttriebler. Der E46 von einem Freund hatte 150PS Motorleistung und ca 112PS Radleistung laut meinem Prüfstand waren es bei mir 162PS Motorleistung und 130PS Radleistung. Dieses Ergebniss zog sich durch fast alle Prüfstandberichte.


 


Riverna schrieb:


> Wie schön das BlindxDeath meine Aussage von dem Verlust bestätigt.


 


Riverna schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich weiß ich was es bedeutet undzwar das mein Motor 162PS hat und davon 130PS am Rad ankommen. Wie und wo die Leistung verloren geht ist mir herzlich egal...


 

und trotzdem ziehe ich einen Hecktriebler und Allradler einem Frontkratzer vor. Punkt.

heute das schöne wetter etwas genutzt und ein paar Runden gedreht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2013)

Ist dein gutes Recht, Heckantrieb alleine bringt einem aber auch nicht viel. Das war im Grunde auch nicht der Kern meiner Aussage, es ging eher darum das RWD immer mehr Spaß macht als FWD und das ist falsch. Sieht man wenn man einen MX5 mit einem Integra vergleicht. Aber ihr könnt ruhig alle behaupten FWD sei langsam und macht kein Spaß, das Gegenteil haben mir schon etliche Fahrzeuge bewiesen von daher ist es mir auch herzlich egal  Wer mal ein Fronttriebler vom Schlage eines Integras gefahren ist wird wissen was Spaß bedeutet, die meisten sind einfach irgendwelche Kisten ohne gescheiten Motor und ohne gute Fahrwerksabstimmung gefahren ala Corsa, Astra und Co und meinen nun sich eine Meinung über sämtliche Frontangetrieben Fahrzeuge zu bilden. 

Das was manche nur als Sommerfahrzeug benutzen, wird in meinem Freundeskreis das ganze Jahr über gefahren. Wobei so ein R33 und S15 sind im Winter schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. März 2013)

statte meinen MX5 mit der selben leistung aus und einem Torsen-Diff ... dann kansnte beide vergleichen.

naja... der ex DC5 vom freund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hab mir nen Satz OZ Ultraleggera's gegönnt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OZ Superleggera hatte mein ex Alfa Romeo mal gehabt 
liegen auch noch irgendwo rum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> In der Theorie ja, in der Praxis fällt das unter Messtolleranz. Meine Interpretation stimmt mit der Realität überein... zwar ich habe nie gesagt das ein identisches Fahrzeug durch FWD zu einem Rennwagen wird. Ich sagte lediglich es gebe Messbare Unterschiede. Du kannst es nun akzeptieren oder dich weiter lustig machen, mir ist das relativ egal. Der Grund für die Diskussion war eh ein völlig anderer....


 
In der Praxis fällt das bestimmt nicht unter die Messtoleranz, zumal sich ein solcher Unterschied ja auch simulatorisch zeigen müsste. Tut er aber nicht, dabei werden wesentlich kleinere Unterschiede wie die hier dargestellten sowohl messtechnisch als auch simulatorisch erfasst. 
Es werden z.B. große Anstrengungen und auch Geld in die Hand genommen um den CO2 Ausstoß um z.B. 1g zu senken. Einen Wirkungsgradnachteil eines Hecktrieblers, der nach deiner Lesart ja mehrere Prozent ausmacht, der wird dann aber übersehen... Ist klar! Wie gesagt, wenn es das gäbe, dann würde heute kein Hecktriebler mehr rumfahren!



Riverna schrieb:


> Getriebe, Antriebswellen, Felgen, Reifen das alles ist dafür verantwortlich das man Leistung verliert. Und mal ganz ehrlich... wenn ich zu einer Tuningfirma fahre die in der Regel Fahrzeuge mit 300PS + abstimmt und tuned, glaube ich dieser Firma und deren Prüfstandsbericht. Die Leute haben schon ein wenig Ahnung von dem was sie machen... mag sein das es hier gewisse Leute gibt die denken sie hätten mehr Ahnung als solche Firmen, ich hingegen stelle mich da unter die Firma und nehm an das sie mehr Fachwissen haben als ich. Ich war übrigends nicht nur einmal auf dem Prüfstand und konnte das Ergebniss somit gut gegenkontrollieren.


 
Sicher 30PS Leistung verliert man mal eben in den aufgezählten Komponenten, dass diese dann schmelzen, abbrennen oder sonst wie kaputt gehen ist ja mal nebensächlich. In den Wellen (in den Lagern ein wenig) und den Felgen (wiederum die Lagerung) wird man auch praktisch keine Leistung verlieren, bleiben die Reifen, die mit ihrem Schlupf etwas verlieren und das Getriebe. Das Getriebe mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 96-98% ist aber auch nicht in der Lage 30PS Leistung zu verlieren! Wo bleibt die Leistung dann? 

In der Größenordnung müsste man massiv aktiv kühlen (wieviel Backöfen entspricht denn eine Leistung von 30PS? - versuch die mal zu kühlen!) Da man aber das Getriebe nicht aktiv kühlt (ok, bei Automaten oder auch sehr großen Handschaltern gibts mitunter eine aktive Kühlung, die einen Bruchteil der hier im Raume stehenden Leistungen wegkühlen muss) kanns da ja auch nicht passieren. 

Dir von dir angesprochenen Firmen messen sicherlich fachlich richtig, aber wie gesagt deine Schlussfolgerung ist einfach falsch. Auch wenn du dich mit mangelndem Fahwissen rausredest, so wirst du doch nicht umhinkommen einzugestehen, dass die Messung etwas anderes zeigt wie du hineininterpretierst. Das könnte z.B. ein dynamischer Einfluss sein der die Leistung frisst, aber ganz sicher keine "echten" Verluste.

Das du am Prüfstand selbst mit dabei warst, ist ja schön und gut, da du aber nach eigenen Angaben dich nicht auskennst wirst du dich mit dem gegenkontrollieren sehr schwer tun. 
Nochmal, ich glaub schon, dass die Ergebnisse richtig sind, ich sage nur, dass die Ergebnisse nicht das aussagen was du da reininterpretierst. Da steht die Physik und der gesunde Menschenverstand dagegen!

Ich war da am Prüfstand noch nicht dabei und weiß auch nicht wie und was die da genau messen. Ich kann nur raten woher der Einfluss kommt und tippe auf einen Dynamischen. Ich weiß aber wie bei uns gemessen wird und wie der Prüfstand eingestellt und was vor allem die Abtriebsmaschinen an Leistung aufnehmen. Da ist von Verlusten in der genannten Größenordnung weit und breit nichts zu sehen!


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2013)

Ich habe keine Lust mich immer und immer wieder zu wiederholen... Aber wir können das Spiel gerne umdrehen, dann erkläre mir mal wieso laut Diagramm 30PS zwischen Motorleistung und Radleistung liegen. Jetzt bin ich gespannt...


----------



## Zappaesk (19. März 2013)

Das hab ich doch schon getan!? Es wird sich vermutlich um dynamische Effekte handeln. Der Motor benötigt zum hochdrehen einen Teil seiner Leistung für sich selbst. Die Trägheit des Motors und des Antriebs muss ja mitbeschleunigt werden. Je dynamischer ein Motor ist, desto größer ist der Effekt. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt.

Das Ganze hat aber mit der Realität allerhöchsten im 1. und schwächer im 2. Gang eine Bedeutung. In den anderen Gängen ist der Effekt dann immer schwächer, weil der Motor in den längeren Gängen immer langsamer hochdreht. Bei Konstantfahrt oder mäßigen Beschleunigungen spielt es dann überhaupt nie eine Rolle.

Mit dem Antriebskonzept hat es jedenfalls nie zu tun!


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2013)

@Riverna: 

Ich bin ausdrücklich kein Experte und es reicht mir wenn mein Auto morgens anspringt () aber dass 30 PS "einfach mal so verloren gehen" kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Kann Dir denn der Betreiber des Prüfstands nichts näheres dazu sagen? Wie errechnet sich denn die sog. Motorleistung? Ist das tatsächlich der Wert der am Getriebe ankommen soll?


----------



## Falk (19. März 2013)

Ich habe gerade einen Termin für Reifenwechsel und Querlenkerbuchsenwechsel (sind eingerissen) gemacht. Finds irgendwie seltsam, dass so teile nach gut 36.000km schon hin sind, war aber selbst mit unter dem Wagen und habe es mir angeschaut. Bin mal gespannt, was VW dafür haben will.


----------



## dekay55 (19. März 2013)

Die Motorleistung ist nur nen grober Wert, der wird komplett ausgerechnet beim Ausrollen aufm Prüfstand, hier spielen sehr viele Faktoren mit, z.b der Reifendruck, Radsturz, Profil der Reifen, usw usw usw.  Es gibt da kein Wert oder ne Formel um das allgemein auszurechnen. Allerdings liegt der Mittelwert um die 75%, das heist der verlustwert liegt im Mittel um die 25% egal ob FWD oder RWD !!! 
Aber wie schon gesagt, da es beim Ausrollen gemessen wird beinflussen so viel Faktoren den Wert das man da weder ne einheitliche Formel hat, oder sagen kann das es immer 30% verlust wären.


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. März 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> @Riverna:
> 
> Ich bin ausdrücklich kein Experte und es reicht mir wenn mein Auto morgens anspringt () aber dass 30 PS "einfach mal so verloren gehen" kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Kann Dir denn der Betreiber des Prüfstands nichts näheres dazu sagen? Wie errechnet sich denn die sog. Motorleistung? Ist das tatsächlich der Wert der am Getriebe ankommen soll?


 
Naja.. Motorleistung steht ja grob in deinem fahrzeugschein.
Auf dem Prüfstand wird ja nur die Radleistung gemessen, anders gehts ja nicht, natürlich kannst du deinen Motor ausbauen und auf einen Motorenprüfstand schmeißen.
Aber auf dem prüfstand wird die Radleistung im letzten Gang gemessen und anschließend wird ausgekuppelt und die Rolle des Prüfstands treibt die Räder an - Räder -> Antriebswellen -> Diff -> Kardanwelle -> Getriebe
Dadurch wird ermittelt wie viel Leistung "verloren" geht weil der Motor den Antriebsstrang ja auch bewegen muss.


----------



## dekay55 (19. März 2013)

Nicht im Lezten gang, da ist die Radgeschwindigkeit zu hoch, in der Regel wird der vierte Gang genommen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. März 2013)

achso, ja auch gut


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Naja.. Motorleistung steht ja grob in deinem fahrzeugschein.
> Auf dem Prüfstand wird ja nur die Radleistung gemessen, anders gehts ja nicht, natürlich kannst du deinen Motor ausbauen und auf einen Motorenprüfstand schmeißen.
> Aber auf dem prüfstand wird die Radleistung im letzten Gang gemessen und anschließend wird ausgekuppelt und die Rolle des Prüfstands treibt die Räder an - Räder -> Antriebswellen -> Diff -> Kardanwelle -> Getriebe
> Dadurch wird ermittelt wie viel Leistung "verloren" geht weil der Motor den Antriebsstrang ja auch bewegen muss.



Sehr schön erklärt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Jap, der hat auch untenrum genügend Bums eben weil die Kiste nix wiegt.. Euer müsste nen FL sein oder? Ihrer isn VFL mit fast 100.000km.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage. Kennt jemand im Raum Bayern nen guten "Chiper"? Chip4Power mal außen vor. Außerdem hab ich Gestern im Internet diese interessante Seite gefunden Eco Tuning für Automatikgetrieben <br> Intelligente Motortuning
> 
> Eine Getriebe-Optimierung. Leider sitzt der Kerl in Salzgitter was doch ein Stück zu weit weg ist. Kennt da jemanden der sowas macht??



Nein ist ein vfl, hat noch die 192 PS anstatt 177.
Für welches Auto denn ? Soll nur Kennfeldoptimiert werden ?


----------



## Beam39 (19. März 2013)

e39 525d. Im Grunde schon, aber ich habe dem mal ne Mail geschrieben und hab ein ziemlich gutes Angebot bekommen Heute. Getriebespülung+Öl und Filter; Kennfeldoptimierung auf etwa 200ps und 410NM und die besagte Getriebeoptimierung für insgesamt 700€.

Also die Werkstätten hier die ne Getriebespülung machen, machen das nicht unter 400€, dann noch die Kennfeldoptimierung für gut 500€ bei Chip4Power und ich bin schon bei 900€ ohne die Getriebe-Optimierung.. Sieht wohl so aus als würde ich bei Zeiten mal hochfahren..


----------



## dekay55 (19. März 2013)

Mit Prüfstand Optimierung, oder ist das nen Chip ausm Regal ? Bei dem Prei wär ich nämlich extrem skeptisch, und dann mal eben per Chip 37Ps ausm Ärmel schütteln, ich weiß ja nicht. Ich persönlich würd davon eher abstand halten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> e39 525d. Im Grunde schon, aber ich habe dem mal ne Mail geschrieben und hab ein ziemlich gutes Angebot bekommen Heute. Getriebespülung+Öl und Filter; Kennfeldoptimierung auf etwa 200ps und 410NM und die besagte Getriebeoptimierung für insgesamt 700€.
> 
> Also die Werkstätten hier die ne Getriebespülung machen, machen das nicht unter 400€, dann noch die Kennfeldoptimierung für gut 500€ bei Chip4Power und ich bin schon bei 900€ ohne die Getriebe-Optimierung.. Sieht wohl so aus als würde ich bei Zeiten mal hochfahren..


 
Finde ich für eine professionelle Kennfeldoptimierung zu günstig. Empfehlen kann ich noch: MS - Tuning, Chiptuning Marcel Stefanescu
Dort lassen viele ihren 1er aus dem 1erforum optimieren und sind immer zufrieden mit der Arbeit


----------



## Beam39 (19. März 2013)

Nee, der Kerl ist ausm e39 Forum, er selber ist Ingeneur. Er macht das ganze Privat und hat alles selber geschrieben, das gefühlte halbe e39-Forum war schon bei dem. Er nimmt sich dann den ganzen Tag Zeit und tut, fährt probe und optimiert das Auto bis alles zu 100% läuft, der weiß schon was er macht. Kannst dich ja mal auf der Seite umsehen die ich geposted habe, ist seine. Da erklärt er das mit der Getriebeoptimierung nochmal detailliert.


----------



## Beam39 (19. März 2013)

@King

Also der Preis ist irgendwie Maßlos überzogen. Chip4Power bietet das selbe aber mit 2 Prüfstandsabläufen etc. pp. für 500€ an. Allgemein bewegen sich die Preise bei der Kiste so zwischen 350-500€, selbst auf der Noelle Seite stand, als das Auto noch gelistet war, 450€ und Noelle bewegt sich jenseits der pfuscherei..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2013)

Wenn ich allerdings das schon lese:

Audi A1 1,4 TFSI

Von 185 PS und 250Nm nach *220 PS und 310 NM* 
(Chiptuning für Audi A1 (8X) 1.4 TFSI 185PS by Chip4Power)
Der Motor ist schon serienmäßig am Leistungsmaximum und kann ohne komplett neue Aga, llk usw. unmöglich auf die Leistung gebracht werden. bzw. wenn das geht, hält das ganze nicht lange.


----------



## dekay55 (19. März 2013)

Also ich wär da trotzdem vorsichtig, vorallem ohne Prüfstand abstimmung lediglich durch nen Tag rumfahren ? Ich weiß nicht ich bin da allgemein eher Skeptisch, dem einzigen dem ich Blind vertrauen würde, wär unser Spezi im E30 forum ( allerdings glaub ich das er nix für Diesel Motoren macht ) ansonst macht er eigentlich alle möglichen Motoren, die man in nen E30 einbauen kann, der macht das allerdings auch nicht an einem Tag. 
Aber vom Chiptuning halt ich allgemein eh relativ wenig wenn die Autos nach bj 2000 gebaut wurden, zumindest wenn nix anderes Optimiert wurde. 

BTW so überzogen find ich den Preis eigentlich nicht, wenn das Professionell gemacht ist wie es sich gehört ist das nen relativ normaler Preis.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2013)

Kommt halt stark auf den Motor an was möglich ist und was nicht.
Ein eigentlich auf Verbrauch optimierter Turbomotor kann bei ner Abstimmung in Richtung Maximalleistung durchaus einen ordentlichen Sprung machen. Erst recht wenn man sich dann noch mehr Ladedruck traut(was natürlich auf die Haltbarkeit geht).

Ein auf Leistung ausgelegter Sauger hat natürlich deutlich weniger Chancen durch Software an Leistung zu gewinnen.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist dein gutes Recht, Heckantrieb alleine bringt einem aber auch nicht viel. Das war im Grunde auch nicht der Kern meiner Aussage, es ging eher darum das RWD immer mehr Spaß macht als FWD und das ist falsch. Sieht man wenn man einen MX5 mit einem Integra vergleicht. Aber ihr könnt ruhig alle behaupten FWD sei langsam und macht kein Spaß, das Gegenteil haben mir schon etliche Fahrzeuge bewiesen von daher ist es mir auch herzlich egal  Wer mal ein Fronttriebler vom Schlage eines Integras gefahren ist wird wissen was Spaß bedeutet, die meisten sind einfach irgendwelche Kisten ohne gescheiten Motor und ohne gute Fahrwerksabstimmung gefahren ala Corsa, Astra und Co und meinen nun sich eine Meinung über sämtliche Frontangetrieben Fahrzeuge zu bilden.
> 
> Das was manche nur als Sommerfahrzeug benutzen, wird in meinem Freundeskreis das ganze Jahr über gefahren. Wobei so ein R33 und S15 sind im Winter schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


Was würdest du für ein Spaßauto nehmen, wenn sie sich lediglich in der Antriebsart unterscheiden würden?


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nee, der Kerl ist ausm e39 Forum, er selber ist Ingeneur. Er macht das ganze Privat und hat alles selber geschrieben, das gefühlte halbe e39-Forum war schon bei dem. Er nimmt sich dann den ganzen Tag Zeit und tut, fährt probe und optimiert das Auto bis alles zu 100% läuft, der weiß schon was er macht. Kannst dich ja mal auf der Seite umsehen die ich geposted habe, ist seine. Da erklärt er das mit der Getriebeoptimierung nochmal detailliert.


 
Du meinst "Megawatt" aus dem E39-Forum. Der hat mittlerweile vielfach bewiesen, dass er was von den Automaten des E39 versteht. Alleine seine Testfahrten zur Überbrückungskupplung waren damals ein riesen Worklog und haben allen Interessierten viel Wissen über die genaue Funktion des Getriebes gebracht. Opel und Mercedes haben die Getriebe von GM damals in einfachster Baustufe verbaut, BMW mit vollelektronischer Regelung, was die Dinger auch deutlich besser gemacht hat. Fahr zu ihm, du wirst es nicht bereuen. 

Ein Ölwechsel inkl. Wanne und insgesamt ca. 12 - 15l Öl zum Spülen und neu befüllen kostet alleine vom Materialwert schon fast 150 - 200€. Mit der Anleitung aus dem E39-Forum und einer Hebebühne inkl. 2. Mann ist das Ganze kinderleicht und in 30 Mnuten erledigt. Achte auf temperaturfestes Öl, also nicht unbedingt Dexron III sondern das Öl mit der Spezifikation Dexron VI. Falls du davon etwas brauchst, schreib mich an. Ich bekomme das über eine Werkstatt zu vernünftigen Konditionen.


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2013)

Ohoo, der Mod wird zum Öl Dealer 

Kurz was anderes, mein Vater denkt drüber nach ein zweites Auto zu leasen.
Nur für Kurzstrecke was vielleicht 4-5000km im Jahr werden.
Fiat 500 größenordnung. 

Wat gibbet denn da?


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. März 2013)

Suzuki Swift, Renault Clio, Peugeot 208, gibt viele gute Alternativen zum 500er


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ohoo, der Mod wird zum Öl Dealer


 
Nö, nur hilfsbereit. Das Zeug ist ja nicht gerade günstig. 20l kosten meist um 160 - 200 €, dazu ein original Ölwannendichtsatz für 40€ ...und Kleinkram. Sicher kein Vermögen, aber wenn man sparen kann, soll man das doch auch, oder?


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2013)

Ich sag ja nichts dagegen, ist doch ne coole Geste 
Sind eigentlich solche Ölspülungen oder wie das heisst Standard beim Ölwechsel?


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2013)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was würdest du für ein Spaßauto nehmen, wenn sie sich lediglich in der Antriebsart unterscheiden würden?


 
Bei weniger als 300PS ein Hecktriebler und bei mehr als 300PS ein Allradler. Wobei mir persönlich der Antrieb relativ unwichtig ist, das Auto selber ist für mich wichtiger.


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nichts dagegen, ist doch ne coole Geste
> Sind eigentlich solche Ölspülungen oder wie das heisst Standard beim Ölwechsel?



Nein, leider nicht. Leitungen und Ölkühler (diese vertopfen auch gerne mal) bleiben in vielen Fällen unangetastet, sodass nicht das komplette Öl gewechselt wird. Bei der Langlebigkeit von Getriebeölen ist das nicht unbedingt tragisch, aber man fühlt sich besser, wenn man einen vollständigen Wechsel vollzogen hat. Professionelle Betriebe nutzen für die Spülung auch kein Öl, sondern technische Reiniger. Im privaten Bereich, wo man so einen Ölwechsel recht selten anstrebt, also oft nur 1-2x im Autoleben, ist man aber mit einer Ölspülung schon auf dem rechten Pfad.

BMW gibt für seine Automaten (nicht aktuelle F-Serie) eine Lebensdauerfüllung an, was nicht zu empfehlen ist. Verschleiß hat man immer und da das Öl ja permanent auf Abscherung belastet wird, kann es nicht ewig halten. Es gibt da nette Bilder in anderen Foren, die nicht schön aussehen. Um 150.000 km sollte man schon mal über einen Ölwechsel nachdenken. Danach fährt sich selbst ein altes Auto wieder wie ein Neuwagen. ^^


----------



## riedochs (20. März 2013)

Das mit der lebenslangen Füllung war schon bei VW das Drama bei den Wandlern. Viele Automaten sind hier ab ca. 130tkm verreckt weil ZFS eigentlich einen Ölwechsel alle 60tkm vorsah. Das komische war das in Skandinavien VW genau diesen Wechsel vorgeschrieben hat, auch bei Audi gab es den.

Das aktuelle 6Gang DSG bekommt auch alle 60tkm neues Öl.


----------



## Beam39 (20. März 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du meinst "Megawatt" aus dem E39-Forum. Der hat mittlerweile vielfach bewiesen, dass er was von den Automaten des E39 versteht. Alleine seine Testfahrten zur Überbrückungskupplung waren damals ein riesen Worklog und haben allen Interessierten viel Wissen über die genaue Funktion des Getriebes gebracht. Opel und Mercedes haben die Getriebe von GM damals in einfachster Baustufe verbaut, BMW mit vollelektronischer Regelung, was die Dinger auch deutlich besser gemacht hat. Fahr zu ihm, du wirst es nicht bereuen.
> 
> Ein Ölwechsel inkl. Wanne und insgesamt ca. 12 - 15l Öl zum Spülen und neu befüllen kostet alleine vom Materialwert schon fast 150 - 200€. Mit der Anleitung aus dem E39-Forum und einer Hebebühne inkl. 2. Mann ist das Ganze kinderleicht und in 30 Mnuten erledigt. Achte auf temperaturfestes Öl, also nicht unbedingt Dexron III sondern das Öl mit der Spezifikation Dexron VI. Falls du davon etwas brauchst, schreib mich an. Ich bekomme das über eine Werkstatt zu vernünftigen Konditionen.


 

Jo, genau den mein ich!

Naja wiegesagt, der hat mir für Getriebespülung inklusive Öl und Filter, Getriebe- und Motoroptimierung ein Angebot von 700€ gemacht, ich denk bei dem Preis lohnt es sich nichtmal selber zu wechseln, oder? Ich werd dann wahrscheinlich so anfang Sommer zu ihm hochfahren.

Muss bis dahin noch ein paar Dinger an meinem erledigen.. Batterie hat den Geist aufgegeben und wahrscheinlich 1 Injektor, Motor ruckelt im kalten Zustand und hört sich von außen im kalten Zustand total unrund an..


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2013)

Schärfere Crashtest-Normen: Warum Kleinwagen bald deutlich teurer werden - Schärfere Crashtest-Normen - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten, das ist eher in Assisetent Check, als Crashtest.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2013)

Nur die Überschrift von Focus macht keinen Sinn.

Dann werden halt in Zukunft erst einmal wieder nicht alle Autos 5 Sterne haben.
Und das ist auch nur realistisch.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2013)

Nur sollen sie es dann nicht mehr CRASHtest nennen, die Elektrik hat damit nichts zu tun wie sich das Auto verhält.


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das aktuelle 6Gang DSG bekommt auch alle 60tkm neues Öl.



Getriebe mit Doppelkupplung spielen wartungstechnisch eh in einer anderen Liga und sind sehr defektanfällig - sehe ich täglich in meinen Werkstätten. Es ging ja rein um die Automaten, wo teilweise gar keine Wartungen vorgeschrieben sind, aber durch viele Erfahrungen im Netz doch unumgänglich (ab einer etwas höheren Laufleistung) sind. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann werden halt in Zukunft erst einmal wieder nicht alle Autos 5 Sterne haben.
> Und das ist auch nur realistisch.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Bisher haben die 5 Sterne das Crashverhalten eines Fahrzeugs bewertet, was sich eben künftig ändern wird. Hier geht man glücklicherweise mit der Zeit und zieht neben den bisherigen passiven Sicherheitssystemen jetzt auch viele aktive Systeme mit ein. Ein Auto, welches dann zukünftig keine 5 Sterne mehr erreicht, muss dadurch ja nicht zwangsweise schlecht sein - das ist mehr was für das Marketing. Wenn es mir wichtig ist, kaufe ich auch gerne ein Auto mit 3 Sternen, wenn ich die Crashsicherheit durch Tests belegt bekomme. Die letzten beiden Punkte, die man sich durch diverse Fahrsicherheitssysteme erkaufen kann, kann man dann immer noch mit seinem Gewissen und seiner Geldbörse ausmachen.


----------



## CeresPK (21. März 2013)

Die Felgen für meinen Miata sind da 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zimlotv4jrbn1x/Foto 20.03.13 17 51 48.jpg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2013)

Schöne leichte Dinger


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2013)

Sehr hübsch


----------



## >ExX< (21. März 2013)

Sehen verdammt geil aus


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. März 2013)

Schick Schick


----------



## totovo (22. März 2013)

hat einer ne Ahnung wie man bei Ford die Sitze nach vorne rückt??

ich habe grad nen Mietwagen bekommen und weder ich, noch der Typ von Sixt haben rausbekommen, wie man den Sitz nach vorne rutscht


----------



## JC88 (22. März 2013)

Was fürn Ford?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2013)

Geht bestimmt nicht, ist ein Ford


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2013)

RTFM!


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2013)

Warum mietet man auch nen Ford?? Die einzigen bei den ich das machen würde wär der rs oder de gt


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2013)

P/L mäßig finde ich die meisten Fords prima.
Und den Sitz hab ich bis jetzt auch bei allen verstellt bekommen.


----------



## Falk (22. März 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> P/L mäßig finde ich die meisten Fords prima.
> Und den Sitz hab ich bis jetzt auch bei allen verstellt bekommen.



Ja, aber als Mietwagen?! Zumindest hier in München/Bayern habe die bei Sixt eigentlich immer BMW oder Audi da (auch in den kleinen Kategorien). Spätestens wenn sowas nicht auf Anhieb klappt und die Station es auch nicht schafft würde ich sagen: kein Problem, bei dem 5er da drüben geht das sicher (und ja, sie können upgraden zum selben Preis )


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. März 2013)

mein zweitwagen hat ein neues verdeck bekommen  endlich hab ich sicht nach hinten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war ne kack arbeit.. Sattler werde ich aufjedenfall nicht.. meine hände tun voll weh


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. März 2013)

Schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## XE85 (23. März 2013)

VW, China und das DSG: Teil 3: Schlechte Luft im DSG

Im Moment "nur" in China ein Problem ... aber wer weiß.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. März 2013)

Heute habe ich auf Sommerreifen umgestellt.
Ich liebe die 20"er  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2013)

Ich hab die heute gerade mal bestellt. Bei Tageshöchsttemperaturen von 3 Grad auch nicht unbedingt zu spät. 
Mal sehen wie sich die "großen" Felgen(R17 bei nem 4,7m langem Wagen, da merkt man das Baujahr) mit vernünftigen Reifen machen. Bis jetzt waren auf den Hinterrädern irgend welche Asia Fabrikate und die Angetriebenen schlicht runter...


----------



## XE85 (23. März 2013)

Ich warte auch noch mit den Sommerreifen - für morgen ist schon wieder Schnee angesagt


----------



## moe (23. März 2013)

Mit Sommerreifen warte ich lieber nochn bisschen. Hier kann man nie wissen, obs nicht doch noch mal spontan ne Woche schneit und glatt wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heute habe ich auf Sommerreifen umgestellt.
> Ich liebe die 20"er  .
> 
> 
> ...


 



Ich warte noch, bis die Sommerreifen drauf kommen. Erst müssen die Winterreifen aufgefahren werden, da sie nächsten Winter nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind.
Hab noch ein Stückchen Arbeit vor mir. Hinten müssen noch 3-4mm weg damit ich bei 0mm bin und die Reifen in die Tonne kommen


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2013)

Heut hats wie blöd geschneit. Sommerreifen können noch warten.


----------



## totovo (24. März 2013)

Es War ein Ford C-Max 1.6 EcoBoost oder so!



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Geht bestimmt nicht, ist ein Ford



Doch es ging, aber darauf muss man erst mal kommen, zumindest stand es im Handbuch 
Da sind zwei kleine Knöpfe für die elektrishce Verstellung... Ja die gibts bei uns im Passat auch, einen für die Sitzhöhe und einen für den Winkel der Rückenlehne. Das ging auch prima, nur der manuelle Hebel für das Vor- und Zurückfahren des Sitzes Fehlt. Das geht auch elektrisch, und zwar kann man einen der Knöpfe auch noch vor und zurück schieben.  
Darauf muss man erst mal kommen!



watercooled schrieb:


> Warum mietet man auch nen Ford?? Die einzigen bei den ich das machen würde wär der rs oder de gt



Ich habe EXTRA die Klasse gemietet VW Golf, BMW 1er, Opel Astra, Ford Focus...

Und bei meinem Glück bekomme ich natürlich eine Ford, und dann nicht mal einen Focus  
Dabei bin ich extra zu Sixt gegangen, weil die auf ihrem Gelände hier sonst nur VW´s rumstehen haben  




Olstyle schrieb:


> P/L mäßig finde ich die meisten Fords prima.
> Und den Sitz hab ich bis jetzt auch bei allen verstellt bekommen.



Ich fand an dem Teil überhaupt gar nichts Prima. Außer vielleicht, dass er mich wenigstens von A nach B und zurück gebracht hat 



Falk schrieb:


> Ja, aber als Mietwagen?! Zumindest hier in München/Bayern habe die bei Sixt eigentlich immer BMW oder Audi da (auch in den kleinen Kategorien). Spätestens wenn sowas nicht auf Anhieb klappt und die Station es auch nicht schafft würde ich sagen: kein Problem, bei dem 5er da drüben geht das sicher (und ja, sie können upgraden zum selben Preis )


 
Ich habe stundenlang mit dem Herren Disskutiert, ob er denn nicht noch ein anderen Wagen da hat, oder ob ich für ein paar € mehr einen von den Passats bekomme, da dieser Ford nicht mal ein Diesel war, den ich eigentlich wollte, bei 1000Km Fahrtstrecke 

Aber nein, die seien schon Resserviert und er kann mir im Moment nur den Ford anbieten... (Wohlgemerkt hatte der eine Farbe die man unter Dünnpfiffbraun einordnen muss...)

mein Fazit: Das mit Abstand schrecklichste Auto, dass ich je gefahren bin! Laut, liegt überhaupt nicht auf der Straße, der CW-wert von ner Betonmauer ist mit sicherheit besser als von diesem Ding UND den Namen EcoBoost hat dieses Teil mit Sicherheit nicht verdient!!

Ich bin nicht unter 8L Super bei 130 Richtgeschwindigkeit als Durchschnittsverbrauch gekommen, und nein ich war nicht in den Alpen! Und sobald man mal schneler als 130 gefahren ist, gönnt er sich auch mal fast 12l (140)... Damit kann ich auch nen Porsche fahren...

Vom Innenraum und der Klimaanlage fange ich gar nicht erst an...


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Welcher war es denn jetzt?


----------



## totovo (24. März 2013)

Ein Ford C-MAX "1,6-l-EcoBoost-Benzinmotor mit Start-Stopp-System"

eine echte Niete dieser Motor... Normverbrauch Außerorts: 5,6l    
das überbietet er fast um das doppelte


----------



## Stryke7 (24. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ein Ford C-MAX "1,6-l-EcoBoost-Benzinmotor mit Start-Stopp-System"
> 
> eine echte Niete dieser Motor... Normverbrauch Außerorts: 5,6l
> das überbietet er fast um das doppelte


 
Sieht ja genauso aus, wenn man bei VW/Audi mal ein DSG-Getriebe fährt. Der Motor frisst dadurch zwar in der Theorie nicht mehr Sprit, aber de facto ist das Ding dann doch gerne so sportlich dass sich der Verbrauch fast verdoppelt.  10-11l/100km sind bei 1,4l Hubraum schon ne Ansage    Mit Handschaltung fahre ich den bei ca. 6-7l (und da fahre ich auch nicht gerade im Rentner-Stil).


----------



## totovo (24. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sieht ja genauso aus, wenn man bei VW/Audi mal ein DSG-Getriebe fährt. Der Motor frisst dadurch zwar in der Theorie nicht mehr Sprit, aber de facto ist das Ding dann doch gerne so sportlich dass sich der Verbrauch fast verdoppelt.  10-11l/100km sind bei 1,4l Hubraum schon ne Ansage    Mit Handschaltung fahre ich den bei ca. 6-7l (und da fahre ich auch nicht gerade im Rentner-Stil).


 
naja, wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist, aber ich bin wirklich extrem spritsparend gefahren (es war ein Handschalter). Keine Ahnung, wie man noch sparsamer fahren soll...
unser Passat hat ja auch den 1,4 er drin, der braucht im Benzinbetrieb diese 9l bei 160 und nicht bei 130... mit 12l kann ich bestimmt dauerhaft 180 fahren^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> unser Passat hat ja auch den 1,4 er drin, der braucht im Benzinbetrieb diese 9l bei 160 und nicht bei 130... mit 12l kann ich bestimmt dauerhaft 180 fahren^^


 
Ich bin zwar ein großer Fan von manuellen Getrieben aber durch die extrem konservative Schaltstrategie von Doppelkupplungsgetrieben ist die Effizienz schon bemerkenswert. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich mich dennoch für das MT entscheiden, da es eben wesentlich spaßiger ist  .


----------



## Zappaesk (24. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ein großer Fan von manuellen Getrieben aber durch die extrem konservative Schaltstrategie von Doppelkupplungsgetrieben ist die Effizienz schon bemerkenswert. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich mich dennoch für das MT entscheiden, da es eben wesentlich spaßiger ist  .


 
Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen alle DKGs in einen Topf zu schmeißen was die Schaltstrategie angeht. Da unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Hersteller erheblich voneinander. Z.T. sogar von Modell zu Modell!

So ist z.B. ein M3 und ein 335i mit DKG trotz völlig identischem Getriebe (inkl. identischen Übersetzungen) gänzlich anders abgestimmt, ein Ferrari und ein SLS trotz ebenfalls identischem Getriebe ganz verschieden von der Schaltstrategie und vom Fahrgefühl und auch ein Ford Fiesta (mit dem trockenen DKG) ebenfalls anders als z.B. der neue Clio und das bei ebenfalls gleichem Getriebe...

Die Getriebebauart bzw. die Hardware bietet nur den rahmen, wie es sich anfühlt entscheidet die Software und die kann konservativ sein oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Getriebebauart bzw. die Hardware bietet nur den rahmen, wie es sich anfühlt entscheidet die Software und die kann konservativ sein oder eben auch nicht.


 
Die Schaltstrategie der meisten "Standardmodelle", unabhängig ob DKG oder Wandlerautomat, ist denkbarst konservativ. Auch wenn es durch sinnlose Übersetzungsverhältnisse, wie z.B. bei VW, nicht viel bringt.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. März 2013)

Aus meiner Sicht sind DKGs eher was für die Rennstrecke, auf Landstraßen ist eine Handschaltung wirklich spaßiger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2013)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht sind DKGs eher was für die Rennstrecke, auf Landstraßen ist eine Handschaltung wirklich spaßiger.


 
Vom Unterhaltungswert geht nichts über ein manuelles Getriebe. Die Doppelkupplung ist in meinen Augen nur der bessere Automat.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Schaltstrategie der meisten "Standardmodelle", unabhängig ob DKG oder Wandlerautomat, ist denkbarst konservativ. Auch wenn es durch sinnlose Übersetzungsverhältnisse, wie z.B. bei VW, nicht viel bringt.



Was ist denn für dich eine konservative Schaltstrategie?


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2013)

Nur hat VW in China massiv Probleme mit dem DSG, die müssen da ca. 400.000 Stück erneuern.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur hat VW in China massiv Probleme mit dem DSG, die müssen da ca. 400.000 Stück erneuern.


 
Trockene DKGs sind halt auch Murks, bin gespannt ob es da noch Nachfolger geben wird oder ob man wieder auf die nassen Kupplungen auch bei kleinen Momenten geht.


----------



## totovo (24. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Schaltstrategie der meisten "Standardmodelle", unabhängig ob DKG oder Wandlerautomat, ist denkbarst konservativ. Auch wenn es durch sinnlose Übersetzungsverhältnisse, wie z.B. bei VW, nicht viel bringt.


 
Sinnlose Übersetzungsverhältnisse? inwiefern?


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich eine konservative Schaltstrategie?


 
Die Drehzahl wird bei den meisten "Automaten" stets im Bereich von 1.000 und 2.000 Upm gehalten, was bei vielen Fahrern mit manuellem Getriebe in der Kosequenz nicht durcgezogen wird.



totovo schrieb:


> Sinnlose Übersetzungsverhältnisse? inwiefern?


 
In den letzten Monaten bin ich diverse VW Modelle mit DSG gefahren, sei es der 170 PS TDI, der 2.0 TSi im neuen Beetle, der Passat VR6 3.6 , der Golf R, ... . Und alle hatten ein sehr kurzes Übersetzungsverhältniss gemein, so dass der jeweilige Umstieg auf den S5 oder dann auf den A7 schon ein deutlich anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis gezeigt hat. Und die lange "Audi"-Übersetzungen waren/ sind mir deutlich lieber.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl wird bei den meisten "Automaten" stets im Bereich von 1.000 und 2.000 Upm gehalten, was bei vielen Fahrern mit manuellem Getriebe in der Kosequenz nicht durcgezogen wird.



Das ist ja erst mal nicht verwerflich, wenn die Drehzahlen und damit der Verbrauch niedrig gehalten wird. Durch die größere mögliche Anzahl von Gängen und der dadurch größeren möglichen Spreizung ist das ja auch besser möglich als bei nem normalen Handschalter. Solange das Schalten dann flott genug und spontan genug vonstatten geht ist das erst mal auch kein Problem.

Wer das nicht mag kann ja im Sportprogramm fahren, da ist das Drehzahlniveau höher und die Schaltkennlinien sind giftiger. Meist empfinde ich die Sportprogramme aber als einfach nervig und zu nervös. Aber jeder wie ers mag!





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In den letzten Monaten bin ich diverse VW Modelle mit DSG gefahren, sei es der 170 PS TDI, der 2.0 TSi im neuen Beetle, der Passat VR6 3.6 , der Golf R, ... . Und alle hatten ein sehr kurzes Übersetzungsverhältniss gemein, so dass der jeweilige Umstieg auf den S5 oder dann auf den A7 schon ein deutlich anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis gezeigt hat. Und die lange "Audi"-Übersetzungen waren/ sind mir deutlich lieber.


 
Da wird eben durch kurze Abstimmung eine Sportlichkeit vorgegaukelt die so gar nicht vorhanden ist und es ist einfach nervig vor allem auf der Autobahn, wenn die Abstimmung zu kurz ist.

Ich finde z.B. dass es BMW beim M3 auch maßlos überzogen hat. 7 Gänge aber eine Spreizung wie ein 4 Gänger (enger z.B. wie die auch nicht direkt unsportlichen Ferraris). Auf der Autobahn ist das dann schon unsinnig laut und auf Dauer sehr störend. Beim M5 haben die es dann (auch weils ein Turbo ist und der sich fast wie ein Diesel fährt) ins Gegenteil verkehrt und eine sehr große Spreizung im ansonsten identischen drin. Das ist deutlich besser zu fahren und auch von der Langstreckentauglichkeit wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist ja erst mal nicht verwerflich, wenn die Drehzahlen und damit der Verbrauch niedrig gehalten wird. Durch die größere mögliche Anzahl von Gängen und der dadurch größeren möglichen Spreizung ist das ja auch besser möglich als bei nem normalen Handschalter. Solange das Schalten dann flott genug und spontan genug vonstatten geht ist das erst mal auch kein Problem.


 
Im vermeintlichen "Sportmodus" bin ich nie unterwegs. Entweder auf "D" und dümple mit 1.200 Touren vor mich hin oder bei Bedarf zweimal am Paddle gezogen und nach beendigung des Fahrmanövers wieder auf "D".

Was ich meinte ist nur, dass die wenigsten Fahrer so konsequent schalten, dass man immer zwischen 1.000 und 1.400 Upm fährt. Automaten machen das, was zu Begin ein wenig merkwürdig ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. März 2013)

Ja viele fahren im 3. Gang durch die Stadt, weil sonst der Motor schaden nimmt... Hab ich in der Fahrschule auch so gelernt, mich dann aber weiterentwickelt. 

Mein erster Chef hat z.B. immer gesagt, dass der 2. Gang der beste sei und ist auch so gefahren! Das war der einzige Mensch weltweit, der zum überholen hochschalten musste!


----------



## Riverna (24. März 2013)

In der Stadt finde ich es einfach peinlich mit hohen Drehzahlen zu fahren, da wird allerspätestens bei 2500U/Min geschaltet. Kenne auch einige Kandidaten die da mit 6000U/Min an die Ampel rollen.


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2013)

Und solche Leute fahren nen E36 mit Ofenrohr - Komplettanlage


----------



## totovo (24. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl wird bei den meisten "Automaten" stets im Bereich von 1.000 und 2.000 Upm gehalten, was bei vielen Fahrern mit manuellem Getriebe in der Kosequenz nicht durcgezogen wird.
> 
> 
> 
> In den letzten Monaten bin ich diverse VW Modelle mit DSG gefahren, sei es der 170 PS TDI, der 2.0 TSi im neuen Beetle, der Passat VR6 3.6 , der Golf R, ... . Und alle hatten ein sehr kurzes Übersetzungsverhältniss gemein, so dass der jeweilige Umstieg auf den S5 oder dann auf den A7 schon ein deutlich anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis gezeigt hat. Und die lange "Audi"-Übersetzungen waren/ sind mir deutlich lieber.


 

Naja, das muss nicht umbedingt ein Nachteil, Im Stadt und Landstraßen Verkehr ist das ziemlich nützlich um den Verbrauch niedrig zu halten. Für jemanden der viel Autobahn fährt kann das natürlich ein Nachteil sein. Aber zumindest beim 7 Gang DSG ist der 7. Gang recht lang übersetzt. 
Im Endeffekt eben auch geschmackssache


----------



## Riverna (24. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und solche Leute fahren nen E36 mit Ofenrohr - Komplettanlage


 
Nicht nur, gibt solche Helden bei jedem Modell.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> In der Stadt finde ich es einfach peinlich mit hohen Drehzahlen zu fahren, da wird allerspätestens bei 2500U/Min geschaltet. Kenne auch einige Kandidaten die da mit 6000U/Min an die Ampel rollen.


 
In der Stadt ist das ja auch sinnlos, da braucht man ja auch keine Leistung. Ich fahre dann fast immer annähernd Standgas oder bis max. 1800 1/min.

Zur Spreizung der Gänge: Ich finde es ansich nicht schlecht, wenn man bei einem Automaten eine kleine Spreizung hat und man trotzdem in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht Richtung Begrenzer unterwegs ist, siehe die 8-Gang Automatik bei BMW. 
Es ist allerdings mit unserem 5er zuerst immer etwas merkwürdig gewesen, wenn ich auf der BAB von 100km/h hochbeschleunige und das Getriebe erst mal vier Gänge zurückschaltet


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> In der Stadt finde ich es einfach peinlich mit hohen Drehzahlen zu fahren, da wird allerspätestens bei 2500U/Min geschaltet. Kenne auch einige Kandidaten die da mit 6000U/Min an die Ampel rollen.


 
Jop.. abgesehen von einer Sache. Bei uns fangen sie gerade mit teils völlig unsinnigen und ein einziges Verkehrschaos bescherenden 30er-Zonen in Ortsdurchfahrten an. (Plus teilweise noch "intelligentes Parken" zur Verkehrsverlangsamung, wie es die dortigen Bewohner nennen - ihr könnt es euch wahrscheinlich vorstellen.)
Wenn ich gerade etwas genervt bin, fahre ich dann auch gerne mal mit 3000 U/min (Diesel) durch den Ort, einfach weil es manchmal befriedigend wirkt.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zur Spreizung der Gänge: Ich finde es ansich nicht schlecht, wenn man bei einem Automaten eine kleine Spreizung hat und man trotzdem in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht Richtung Begrenzer unterwegs ist, siehe die 8-Gang Automatik bei BMW.


 
Wo hat das 8HP denn eine kleine Spreizung? 7,04 hat es wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Das ist jetzt sicher nicht übertrieben viel für 8 Gänge, aber sicher auch alles andere als eine kleine Spreizung. Der M5 hat z.B. 7,21 (ebenfalls ein Wert aus dem Kopf) aus 7 Gängen und damit etwas mehr, aber eine kleine Spreizung ist ein Wert über 7 ganz sicher nicht!



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jop.. abgesehen von einer Sache. Bei uns fangen sie gerade mit teils völlig unsinnigen und ein einziges Verkehrschaos bescherenden 30er-Zonen in Ortsdurchfahrten an. (Plus teilweise noch "intelligentes Parken" zur Verkehrsverlangsamung, wie es die dortigen Bewohner nennen - ihr könnt es euch wahrscheinlich vorstellen.)
> Wenn ich gerade etwas genervt bin, fahre ich dann auch gerne mal mit 3000 U/min (Diesel) durch den Ort, einfach weil es manchmal befriedigend wirkt.


 
Also mMn ist es eher ein Zeichen von Unreife, wenn man meint man müsse durch Ortschaften durchbreschen. Für ein paar hundert Meter sollte man sich schon im Zaum halten können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wo hat das 8HP denn eine kleine Spreizung? 7,04 hat es wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Das ist jetzt sicher nicht übertrieben viel für 8 Gänge, aber sicher auch alles andere als eine kleine Spreizung. Der M5 hat z.B. 7,21 (ebenfalls ein Wert aus dem Kopf) aus 7 Gängen und damit etwas mehr, aber eine kleine Spreizung ist ein Wert über 7 ganz sicher nicht!



Ich meine die Spreizung von Gang zu Gang, z.B. vom 3. auf den 4. Gang. Wenn das nicht Spreizung heißt, verbessert mich 
Die ist ja wesentlich kleiner als bei einer 6-Gang Handschaltung.


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2013)

Uppsie. 30er Zone geblitzt. Mal gespannt was kommt...


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also mMn ist es eher ein Zeichen von Unreife, wenn man meint man müsse durch Ortschaften durchbreschen. Für ein paar hundert Meter sollte man sich schon im Zaum halten können.



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, ich wohne auch in einem kleineren Dorf, und es ist unglaublich nervig (und teilweise gefährlich), wenn Leute meinen, für den Ort nicht von den vorher erlaubten 70 abbremsen zu müssen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. März 2013)

Leute hab mal ne wichtige Frage und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir die beantworten 

Ich stehe kurz davor die Entscheidung zu fällen, mir nun endlich ein eigenes Auto zu kaufen.
Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, dann würde es wahrscheinlich ein US-Car sein, à la Buick etc.

Das Problem ist (und bleibt ?), dass ich gemerkt habe, dass die Ami-Schlitten total teuer in Sachen Versicherung und Steuern sind, stimmt das ?
Das Auto würde als Zweitwagen meines Vaters versichert und ich als Halter eingetragen werden... 

Gibt es auch US-Cars, die nicht so teuer sind oder ist das alles nur ein Gerücht ?
Bitte helft mir weiter !

Grüße aus Berlin,
Jona


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heute habe ich auf Sommerreifen umgestellt.
> Ich liebe die 20"er  .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Bremse sieht da irgendwie voll mickrig aus. 20 Zoll würde ich nur mit der entsprechenden Anlage fahren, sonst ist das optisch garnix. Manchmal ist weniger eben doch mehr. In dem Falle dürften 19 Zöller besser passen.


----------



## Riverna (24. März 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, ich wohne auch in einem kleineren Dorf, und es ist unglaublich nervig (und teilweise gefährlich), wenn Leute meinen, für den Ort nicht von den vorher erlaubten 70 abbremsen zu müssen.


 
Ein Bekannter von mir fährt ständig mit 90km/h durch die Nachbarorte da es sich seiner Meinung Abends nicht lohnt zu bremsen, da eh niemand auf der Straße sei.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. März 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Leute hab mal ne wichtige Frage und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir die beantworten
> 
> Ich stehe kurz davor die Entscheidung zu fällen, mir nun endlich ein eigenes Auto zu kaufen.
> Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe, dann würde es wahrscheinlich ein US-Car sein, à la Buick etc.
> ...



Ich würde sagen, dass es Gerüchte sind. Ich fahre seit zwei Jahren einen 300C. Die KFZ-Steuer richtet sich sowieso nicht danach, woher das Auto kommt. Bei mir sind es 385€ p.a. - es ist viel, aber es ist  auch ein HEMI 5,7l. Versicherung zahle ich 1100€ p.a. Vollkasko. Also normal würde ich sagen. Wenn du dir einen Ami zulegst, solltest du dir um ganz andere Sachen Sorgen machen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. März 2013)

Ich meinte eher ein älteres Modell, in die engere Auswahl kommt z.B. ein Buick Skylark 
Was meinst du mit "p.a" ?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. März 2013)

Buick Skylark? Solche Autos sind längst Oldtimer. Wenn so ein Auto im Originalzustand und nicht totaler Schrotthaufen ist, dann bekommst du H-Kennzeichen. Dann zahlst du keine 300€ p.a. (pro Jahr) Steuer und Versicherung. Da gibt es aber Einschränkungen was Jahreslaufleistung betrifft. Wenn du so ein Auto ohne H-Zulassung fahren willst, dann ist das klar, dass es richtig teuer wird.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2013)

p.a.=per Anno=pro Jahr


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. März 2013)

ok, danke ! 

Ein H-Kennzeichen bekommt man doch aber neuerdings echt schwer, oder ? :O


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. März 2013)

Ich habe gerade nachgelesen, dass Buick Skylark bis Ende 90n gebaut wurde. H-Zulassung gibt es natürlich nur wenn das Auto min. 30 Jahre alt ist. Für H-Zulassung darfst du also nur Einen bis Bj 1983 kaufen.



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ein H-Kennzeichen bekommt man doch aber neuerdings echt schwer, oder ? :O



Warum soll das schwer sein? Ein Wagen muss im Originalzustand sein oder darf nur Änderungen haben, die zu Zeiten der Herstellung möglich waren. Weiterhin muss ein Auto im vernünftigen Zustand sein. Es muss auch regelmäßig zum TÜV - kein TÜV keine H-Zulassung. Und es gibt bestimmte Begrenzung der Laufleistung - so dass du den Oldtimer nicht als Altagsauto verwenden kannst.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2013)

Also mein Kopf und Wiki sagen es da vom Kennzeichen her keine Einschränkungen gibt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. März 2013)

Bezahlt man dann eine pauschale Summe im Jahr oder kommt es da auch noch auf das Modell des Autos an ?`
Auf wie viel beläuft sich das ungefähr exkl. Treibstoffkosten ?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (25. März 2013)

- Angebot außerhalb MP entfernt - 

Und nochmal der Aufruf, wer mich an Carfreitag an der NOS entdeckt, soll sich bitte per Lichthupe bemerkbar machen!  Der bekommt dann ein freundliches Hallo und wenn er Glück hat, nen Knaller vom grünen Bomber


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Also mein Kopf und Wiki sagen es da vom Kennzeichen her keine Einschränkungen gibt.



Das H-Kennzeichen hat in der Tat keine Einschränkungen was die jährliche Laufleistung an geht. Wenn man das H hat, bekommt man die Pauschalsteuer(290€ wenn ich mich recht erinnere), unabhängig vom Auto und was man damit macht.

Wenn man bei der Versicherung aber den richtig günstigen Oldi-Tarif haben will werden so Sachen wie x-Kilometer im Jahr, Zugriff auf ein Alltagsfahrzeug und Garagenstellplatz gefordert(und zum Teil auch ein bestimmter Mindestwert des Fahrzeugs).

Also Steuer spart man bei nem Ami in Verbindung mit H-Kennzeichen enorm, Versicherung nicht unbedingt. Wobei ich unabhängig vom Kennzeichen keinen Grund sehe warum zumindest die Teilkasko bei denen besonders hoch sein sollte. Sowas richtet sich schließlich nach Unfallzahlen und die sollten bei den Modellen eher niedrig ausfallen.


----------



## Seabound (25. März 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Und nochmal der Aufruf, wer mich an Carfreitag an der NOS entdeckt, soll sich bitte per Lichthupe bemerkbar machen!  Der bekommt dann ein freundliches Hallo und wenn er Glück hat, nen Knaller vom grünen Bomber



Ich hab die ASA GT1. Zumindest noch. ASA Felgen gefallen mir eigentlich ganz gut. 

Was ist denn ein Knaller?


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zur Spreizung der Gänge: Ich finde es ansich nicht schlecht, wenn man bei einem Automaten eine kleine Spreizung hat und man trotzdem in der Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht Richtung Begrenzer unterwegs ist, siehe die 8-Gang Automatik bei BMW.


 
BMW verbaut zwar keine eigenen Automaten (sind von ZF) aber die Spreitzung ist bei allen heute extrem. Bei meiner 7 Gang Doppelkupplung könnte ich rein rechnerisch 350 km/h im höchsten Gang fahren aber da reicht von der Kraft nichtmal ein Sprint bei 100%igem Gefälle  .


----------



## XE85 (25. März 2013)

@jUleZ_82 ... das ist hier nicht der Marktplatz!


----------



## Zappaesk (25. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> BMW verbaut zwar keine eigenen Automaten (sind von ZF) aber die Spreitzung ist bei allen heute extrem. Bei meiner 7 Gang Doppelkupplung könnte ich rein rechnerisch 350 km/h im höchsten Gang fahren aber da reicht von der Kraft nichtmal ein Sprint bei 100%igem Gefälle  .


 
Und was stört dich daran? Durch die Drehzahlabsenkung lässt sich nunmal ordentlich Sprit sparen. Die nachfolgenden 9 Gänger haben noch ne größere Spreizung.

Im Übrigen verbaut BMW nicht nur ZF Automaten. Es sind zwar nicht viele, aber ein paar GETRAG Teile sind auch dabei.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (25. März 2013)

Johnny the Gamer @ Der Wagen von meinem Vater ist letztes Jahr 30 Jahre alt geworden. Das TÜV Gutachten fürs H-Kennzeichen gabs ohne Probleme. Das Hauptproblem sind die Versicherung für einen Oldtimer mit den Einschränkungen: Mindestalter von 25, Kilometerbegrenzung ca. 9000 Km und ein Alltagswagen. 
Deshalb haben wir auch noch nichts umgemeldet, weil ich sonst nicht mehr damit fahren dürfte und man durch die neue Versicherung nichts sparen würde. Allerdings hat der Wagen auch keine Umweltplakette und ohne H-Kennzeichen kann man kaum noch in eine größere Stadt fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2013)

Nur weil man ein H-Kennzeichen bekommt wird man nicht gezwungen in den Oldtimertarif der Versicherung zu wechseln .


----------



## >ExX< (25. März 2013)

mahlzeit habe ne kleines problem.

batterie ist ca 5 monate alt.

das auto stand 11 tage bei der kälte draußen, sprang dann nicht mehr an, anlasser dreht ganz kurz und dann ist ende.
also starthilfe gegeben, und 50km gefahren.
nächsten tag gings dann, und die ganze woche auch.


dann heute morgen nach dem WE gings wieder nicht, anlasser geht kurz, aber dann ist ende.

so, eben habe ich dann die spannung nachgemessen, haben 8,1 volt ergeben.
habe dann starthilfe gemacht, aber das ging nicht, drehe den schlüssel zum anlasser, und es macht nur kurz klick.


was bedeutet das?
habe nun ein ladegerät gekauft und die batterie dran getan, in der hoffnung dass die noch zu retten ist


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und was stört dich daran? Durch die Drehzahlabsenkung lässt sich nunmal ordentlich Sprit sparen. Die nachfolgenden 9 Gänger haben noch ne größere Spreizung.


 
Ich habe nichts gegen das geringe Drehzahlniveau, nur wenn man von einem MT auf einen AT umsteigt, ist es erstmal merkwürdig mit wie wenig Drehzahl gearbeitet wird.

Der ZF 8 Gang müsste derzeit bei BMW stand der Technik sein, leider. Ich hasse das Ding  .


----------



## Whoosaa (25. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der ZF 8 Gang müsste derzeit bei BMW stand der Technik sein, leider. Ich hasse das Ding  .



Y? ...


----------



## ich558 (25. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen das geringe Drehzahlniveau, nur wenn man von einem MT auf einen AT umsteigt, ist es erstmal merkwürdig mit wie wenig Drehzahl gearbeitet wird.
> 
> Der ZF 8 Gang müsste derzeit bei BMW stand der Technik sein, leider. Ich hasse das Ding  .


 
Was hast du gegen das 8 Gang getriebe bei BMW? Bin vor einiger Zeit mal mit dem aktuellen 535D gefahren das war der Hammer. Audi hat ja auch schon 8 Gang Getriebe im Einsatz.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. März 2013)

Ich finde den BMW 8 Gänger auch nicht so toll. Interessanterweise braucht der M5 mit DKG bei vergleichbarer fahrweise anscheinend sogar weniger als der 550i mit dem 8 Gänger. Der Motor ist ja quasi der gleiche... finde ich bemerkenswert.

Die großen Spreizungen bei Automaten und die daraus resultierenden geringen Drehzahlniveaus wird es in Zukunft immer mehr geben. Dadurch, dass es in sehr naher Zukunft auch praktisch nur noch aufgeladene Motoren geben wird, ist das auch gut möglich. Aber auch bei Handschaltern werden die Spreizungen erhöht, wenngleich ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass man da für die Masse von den 6 Gängern wegkommt und von daher die Spreizungen nicht so groß werden wie bei den Automaten können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der ZF 8 Gang müsste derzeit bei BMW stand der Technik sein, leider. Ich hasse das Ding  .


 
Ich finde, dass die Automatik für einen Wandler sehr gut und schnell schaltet. Ich fahre immer gerne mit der.



>ExX< schrieb:


> so, eben habe ich dann die spannung nachgemessen, haben 8,1 volt ergeben.



8,1V = Die Batterie ist tiefentladen und Mausetot 
Ohne Last sollten um 13V anliegen.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> mahlzeit habe ne kleines problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment...vor ein paar Stunden waren es doch 9,75?? Wenn die jetzt ohne das du was gemacht hast so krank abgesackt ist dann sind da mindestens 2, eher 3 Zellen futsch.
Bei knapp 10 Volt hätte das Laden vllt noch was gebracht aber bei 8,1 taugt sie nurnoch zum Bleigewicht 

Dieses klicken kommt vom Magnetschalter.


----------



## >ExX< (25. März 2013)

Die 9,75V waren vor ein paar Tagen glaube ich, ich komme da irgendwie durcheinander 
Auf jeden Fall warens heute nur noch die 8,1V.
habe dann schnell noch ein Ladegerät gekauft, drangehangen, und dann hatte die Batterie 12,85V
Habe die dann eingebaut, und Starthilfe vom anderen auto genommen, gestartet und ca. 15 Km gefahren.
Abgestellt und 12,44V gemessen 

30 Minuten später waren es nur noch 12,26V 
habe jetzt den Minuspol abgesteckt, in der Hoffnung dass die Kiste morgen anspringt.
Die Batterie war doch erst 5 Monate alt, warum musste sie so früh gehen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> 30 Minuten später waren es nur noch 12,26V


 
Die ist tot. 12,26V im unbelasteten, gerade geladenen Zustand sind zu wenig.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2013)

Miss doch endlich mal bei laufendem Motor damit du siehst ob die Lima was hat.
Batterie ist aber auf alle fälle putt. Kauf dir ne neue, aber nix aus dem Baumarkt.

Moll, Sonnenschein, Varta und die großen Banner sind immer Super.


----------



## >ExX< (25. März 2013)

Habe derzeit ne Voltmaster drin.

Oh, habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen 
Wenn das Auto an ist, habe ich 14,xx V gemessen.
Ganz genau weis ich nicht mehr, glaube waren 14,54V


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2013)

Also Lima ist OK. Neue Batterie rein und gut.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen das 8 Gang getriebe bei BMW? Bin vor einiger Zeit mal mit dem aktuellen 535D gefahren das war der Hammer. Audi hat ja auch schon 8 Gang Getriebe im Einsatz.


 
Das hat mit BMW nichts zu tun. Ich finde das Ding bei BMW, Audi, Jaguar und wer sie sonst noch immer verwurstet grausig. Emotionsloser ist nur elektrisches fahren. Langeweile pur. Ich hoffe das meine Fahrzeugwahl mir das Ding nie aufzwingt.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2013)

Mal kurz ne (etwas verrückte) Frage:

Mit den ganzen Doppelkupplungsgetrieben sind ja schaltzeiten von unter 50ms keine seltenheit mehr. 
Wäre es denn nicht möglich ein sehr kurz untersetztes 20 Gang Getriebe zu bauen?

Ich meinte damit müsste sich ja ein sehr guter Durchzug erreichen lassen? Die Geräuschkulisse beim ständigen schalten mal außen vor, was spricht in der Praxis dagegen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal kurz ne (etwas verrückte) Frage:
> 
> Mit den ganzen Doppelkupplungsgetrieben sind ja schaltzeiten von unter 50ms keine seltenheit mehr.
> Wäre es denn nicht möglich ein sehr kurz untersetztes 20 Gang Getriebe zu bauen?


 
Diese würde hohe Kosten verursachen und der Nutzen wäre nur bei einem sehr unelastischen Motor vorhanden. Sinnvoller ist es mit einem Drehazhlpateau zu arbeiten, dann muss man auch nicht ständig schalten.


----------



## >ExX< (25. März 2013)

Mit einem Drehzahlplateau meinst du so Variomatic Dinger wie sie bei Traktoren vorkommen?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. März 2013)

Die Schaltzeit spielt bei einem Automaten und insbesondere bei einem DKG praktisch keine Rolle. Für den Fahrer ist vor allem wichtig, dass z.B. bei nem Kickdown sofort ne Reaktion erfolgt. Wie schnell geschaltet wird kann man als Fahrer nicht abschätzen. 

Ein 20 Gang DKG wird schon aufgrund des Platzbedarfs scheitern. Schneller wird man damit nicht beschleunigen, weil das permanente Schalten ja das Beschleunigen ausbremsen würde. Abgesehen davon wärs natürlich ne echte Stahlsau und entsprechend schwer.

Ob ein Getriebe kurz oder lang übersetzt ist hat auch nichts mit der Anzahl der Gänge zu tun. Normalerweise bezieht sich so eine Aussage ohnehin nur auf nen einzelnen Gang oder die Achse, aber nicht auf ein gesamtes Getriebe. Da würde man von einer engen oder weiten Spreizung reden.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mit einem Drehzahlplateau meinst du so Variomatic Dinger wie sie bei Traktoren vorkommen?


 
Ich denk  Oder Variomatic bei Rollern, oder dieses Einganggetriebe von Toyota, oder, oder oder


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mit einem Drehzahlplateau meinst du so Variomatic Dinger wie sie bei Traktoren vorkommen?


 
Damit meine ich Motoren welche ihr maximales Drehmoment und ihre maximale Leistung über breite Drehzahlbereiche bereitstellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Damit meine ich Motoren welche ihr maximales Drehmoment und ihre maximale Leistung über breite Drehzahlbereiche bereitstellen.


 
max Leistung *und *max Drehmoment als Plateau? das wäre eher ungewöhnlich!


----------



## >ExX< (25. März 2013)

Achso, also sprichst du von durchzugsstarken Motoren 
Ich war jetzt beim Getriebe


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> max Leistung *und *max Drehmoment als Plateau? das wäre eher ungewöhnlich!


 
Finde ich nicht.
Mein TTchen hatte von 1.600 bis 4.200 Upm sein max. Drehmoment und von 4.300 bis 6.000 Upm die max. Leistung. Bei 7.000 Upm wurde schlußendlich abgeregelt.

Das war vom fahren her ein Traum. Dazu kam noch eine breite Gangspreizung (also 2. Gang bis 127 km/h, 3. Gang 180+ km/h, ...).


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2013)

Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch ... Ich habe mal wieder undefinierbare Geräusche.

Situation: Links eingeschlagen um auf einen Hof zu fahren oder in eine Straße mit abgesenkten Bordstein einzubiegen, folglich mit "Bodenwelle" oder Gosse (Unebenheit halt ) -> Dumpfes, metallenes Klacken/Schlagen. Bei normalen Kurvenfahrten ohne Unebenheiten hört man nichts. Mein Dad meinte, dass wir da beim Räderumstecken gucken würden, Ruhe lässt mich sowas aber selten (kennt ihr ja nicht anders von mir inzwischen ). Vermutung von ihm geht Richtung Stabi oder Antriebswelle (ohne es gehört zu haben bis jetzt). Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass diese "Kurvenfahrten mit Unebenheit" mehr am Lenkrad "reißen" als vorher.

Wenn es von Belang sein sollte könnte ich sogar das erste Auftreffen auf ein "Ereignis" eingrenzen ()... Ich hatte Mitte Februar auf der Autobahn nen Dreher weil ich nem direkt vor mir stattfindenden Unfall ausweichen musste auf geschlossener Schneedecke. Dabei bin ich auch über irgendein Trümmer gefahren, das ziemlich geräuschvoll irgendwo gegen den Unterboden geschlagen ist. Kann das etwas kaputtgeschlagen haben?

Edit: Jetzt 140.000km runter, bei 110.000km kam nen k&w-Fahrwerk (Federn + Dämpfer) mit 40mm v/h Tieferlegung rein, Stabigummis wurden dabei direkt gegen die Härteren ersetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> Mein TTchen hatte von 1.600 bis 4.200 Upm sein max. Drehmoment und von 4.300 bis 6.000 Upm die max. Leistung. Bei 7.000 Upm wurde schlußendlich abgeregelt.
> 
> Das war vom fahren her ein Traum. Dazu kam noch eine breite Gangspreizung (also 2. Gang bis 127 km/h, 3. Gang 180+ km/h, ...).



Bei einem Turbo wird so eine lange Gangspreizung funktionieren, bei einem Sauger sicher nicht.
Aber 3. Gang bis über 180km/h 
Würde ich nicht fahren wollen, wäre mir zu unspektakulär und bei einem sportlichen Auto  irgendwie ... unsportlich


----------



## Beam39 (25. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch ... Ich habe mal wieder undefinierbare Geräusche.
> 
> Situation: Links eingeschlagen um auf einen Hof zu fahren oder in eine Straße mit abgesenkten Bordstein einzubiegen, folglich mit "Bodenwelle" oder Gosse (Unebenheit halt ) -> Dumpfes, metallenes Klacken/Schlagen. Bei normalen Kurvenfahrten ohne Unebenheiten hört man nichts. Mein Dad meinte, dass wir da beim Räderumstecken gucken würden, Ruhe lässt mich sowas aber selten (kennt ihr ja nicht anders von mir inzwischen ). Vermutung von ihm geht Richtung Stabi oder Antriebswelle (ohne es gehört zu haben bis jetzt). Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass diese "Kurvenfahrten mit Unebenheit" mehr am Lenkrad "reißen" als vorher.
> 
> ...


 
Per Ferndiagnose ist sowas immer sehr schwer zu beurteilen, besonders am Fahrwerk da da X-beliebige Teile dran schuld sein können. Bevor man da sinnlos Teile austauscht -> ab auf ne Hebebühne und sämtliche Gelenke auf Spiel kontrollieren und schütteln. Stabi, Querlenker, Domlager etc. pp. erzeugen alle solche Geräusche..

Ach @Exx du bist nicht alleine. Meine Batterie hat auch den Geist aufgegeben vor ner Woche. Hab den ADAC gerufen der hat auch nur irgendwas mit 8 Volt gemessen. Bin danach direkt auf die Autobahn und bin gute 200km gefahren, seitdem springt er an. Der lag jetzt allerdings 2 Tage und bei den kalten Temperaturen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das der Morgen nich mehr anspringt.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2013)

Hatten wir das nicht neulich schonmal mit diesen ausgeschlagenen Gummi....nippeln?  Vielleicht ist da was gerissen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber 3. Gang bis über 180km/h
> Würde ich nicht fahren wollen, wäre mir zu unspektakulär und bei einem sportlichen Auto  irgendwie ... unsportlich


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass man die Gänge nicht ausdrehen muss?
Ist aber schön wenn man eine ordentliche Gangreichweite hat, da man dadurch relativ flott von 0->x beschleunigen kann. Im TTchen war man von 0->180 ungefähr auf dem Niveau des Z4 3.0is. Insofern war das schon sehr schön zu fahren  . Im übrigen läuft ein Aventador im 3. Gang über 200, ich hoffe das ist nicht zu unsportlich für dich  .


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2013)

Wie alt war denn deine batterie beam?

Und kannst du ausschließen dass irgendwas strom gezogen hat?


----------



## darksplinter (26. März 2013)

Ach verdammt....

Ich kann nicht lokalisieren welches Radlager durch ist....

In jeder Linkkurver das doofe Geräusch. Aber hört sich überall gleich an -.-


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2013)

Wenn du ihn auf die Bühne stellst müsste sich das doch durch wackeln und drehen rausfinden lassen oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass man die Gänge nicht ausdrehen muss?
> Ist aber schön wenn man eine ordentliche Gangreichweite hat, da man dadurch relativ flott von 0->x beschleunigen kann. Im TTchen war man von 0->180 ungefähr auf dem Niveau des Z4 3.0is. Insofern war das schon sehr schön zu fahren  . Im übrigen läuft ein Aventador im 3. Gang über 200, ich hoffe das ist nicht zu unsportlich für dich  .


 
Wenn man die allerdings ausdrehen würde, würde ein ( nicht großvolumiger) Sauger Probleme bekommen, da die Drehzahl zu stark abfallen würde und man aus dem Leistungsbereich fällt  
Der Aventador spielt in einer anderen Liga, der fährt in der Endgeschwindigkeit ja auch eine ganze Ecke über 300km/h und nicht max. 250km/h.
Wenn ich mir unseren z4 angucke, der würde bei einer längeren Gangspreizung verhungern, da gefühlt am meisten Leistung ab 4500 1/min bis 6200 1/min anliegt.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. März 2013)

Hier werden Begriffe verwendet, deren Bedeutung offenbar nicht klar ist... Ich versuche mal ein paar Begriffe zu erklären:

Die *Spreizung* ist niemals lang oder kurz, sondern eng oder weit! Dabei handelt es sich um das Verhältnis des 1. zum letzten Gang.
Die *Übersetzung* eines Gangs bzw. des gesamten Getriebes bzw. Antriebsstrangs kann dagegen kurz oder lang sein. 
Der Unterschied zwischen einem Gang und seinen benachbarten Gängen nennt man *Stufensprung* dieser wiederum kann groß oder klein sein. 

Das Kauderwelsch das hier in dem Zusammenhang verwendet wird mag sich sinngemäß meist erklären, aber es sind dennoch oft falsche Begrifflichkeiten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hier werden Begriffe verwendet, deren Bedeutung offenbar nicht klar ist... Ich versuche mal ein paar Begriffe zu erklären:
> 
> Die *Spreizung* ist niemals lang oder kurz, sondern eng oder weit! Dabei handelt es sich um das Verhältnis des 1. zum letzten Gang.
> Die *Übersetzung* eines Gangs bzw. des gesamten Getriebes bzw. Antriebsstrangs kann dagegen kurz oder lang sein.
> ...



Dann nennen wir das ganze Stufensprung, in meinem vorherigen Beitrag.
Man kann ja nicht alles wissen


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. März 2013)

Sagt mal was haltet ihr eigentlich vom aktuellen VW Beetle? 

Mein Vater möchte den evtl. als Cabrio bestellen. Was würdet ihr eher nehmen: 1.4 TSI oder 2.0 TSI?
Mit oder ohne DSG? Beim 2.0 TSI gibt es das ja nur als 6 Gang Variante, dafür aber nass geschmiert. 


PS: Geschmäcker sind verschieden, besonders bei der Kiste gibt es ja teils große Meinungsverschiedenheiten, was das Design angeht - seid lieb zu einander


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2013)

Ist das nicht ein Frauen Auto?^^

Aber btt
ich würde den 2.0 TSI mit Rührwerk nehmen


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2013)

An sich ein süßes Autochen was keine Schwächen hat die ein anderes Cabrio in der größe nicht auch hat.
Was man sich aber dabei gedacht hat im Jahr 2013 einen Klappmechanismus für das Dach zu nehmen der eine Persenning erfordert kann ich wirklich nicht sagen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass darin schon der 1,4l ganz gut geht. Ob man den nun von Hand oder automatisch geschaltet lieber mag kann dir nun wirklich niemand vorkauen.


>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Frauen Auto?^^


Das bekommt man irgendwie bei jedem Cabrio unter 60.000€ zu hören.
Wenn es danach geht könnte sich ein männlicher Durchschnittsverdiener also nie ein Cabrio kaufen.
Ich hab meinen StreetKa damals unheimlich genossen, auch wenn jeder Zweite erst einmal deine Frage gestellt hat.


----------



## Beam39 (26. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wie alt war denn deine batterie beam?
> 
> Und kannst du ausschließen dass irgendwas strom gezogen hat?


 
Da stellst du zwei gute Fragen. Also der Karren wurde 2010 im Winter gekauft. Der Besitzer hatte die Batterie schonmal gewechselt allerdings hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer mehr wann das passierte. Der Herr vom ADAC meinte nur "Batterie tot", irgendwas mit Zellen kaputt oder sowas.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich einen Tag davor das Auto lediglich zum Umparken für 1 Minute anhatte und danach direkt abgestellt habe (Schande über mein Haupt), die Nacht daraufhin war auch ziemlich kalt. Ich werds dann jetzt sehen wenn ich den Dicken mal wieder starte. Wird sich morgen herausstellen ob die wirklich was abbekommen hat, wenn ich dazu komme steht er mittlerweile 3 Tage unbewegt, mal gucken ob sich was rührt.

Bei mir kommt halt hinzu das der Zuheizer arbeitet und die Standheizung auch ab und an nachläuft.. Aber das ist mir in den 3 Jahren noch nie passiert deshalb muss da was tot sein.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2013)

So, heute Nachmittag hab ich den Kaufvertrag für nen neuen Renault Mégane Coupé R.S. TCe 265 mit Cup Paket unterschrieben. 

9 Wochen Lieferzeit. 

Ich glaub, ich kann heute nacht nicht schlafen!


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. März 2013)

Ja der 2.0 TSI dürfte schon gut gehen. Weiß jemand warum der 200 PS hat und nicht 210 PS, wie der Motor auch im Golf 6 GTI angegeben ist. Von dem abgesehen dass man die 10 PS eh nicht merkt, wäre es dennoch ganz interessant. 



> Klappmechanismus für das Dach zu nehmen der eine Persenning erfordert kann ich wirklich nicht sagen.


Versteh ich auch nicht so ganz, optisch ist das ja auch nicht so der Hammer, wie ich finde. 



> Wenn es danach geht könnte sich ein männlicher Durchschnittsverdiener also nie ein Cabrio kaufen.


Man muss schon sagen, dass der Beetle sehr günstig ist, aber als Fun Auto im Sommer für 5k km im Jahr wird er schon reichen. 

Es wird wohl der 2.0 TSI mit DSG werden. 


@Scholle_Satt

Sehr feines Auto gefällt mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2013)

Die 10 fehlenden PS sind schlicht zur Abgrenzung des GTI. Das Spielchen gibt es schon seit dem ersten Golf Cabrio.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So, heute Nachmittag hab ich den Kaufvertrag für nen neuen Renault Mégane Coupé R.S. TCe 265 mit Cup Paket unterschrieben.
> 
> 9 Wochen Lieferzeit.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich kann heute nacht nicht schlafen!


 
Sehr cooles Auto gefällt mir- du Sack


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2013)

Danke! 

Jaja, ich habe lange überlegt, ob es nicht doch der Focus ST wird, hab mich dann aber, wie immer, für Renault entschieden. Man Man, so einen Neuwagen zu kaufen, ist schon ne aufregende Sache. Schade, dass Renault für die Recaros in Leder keine Sitzheitzung anbietet, sonst wären es auch noch die Lederrecaros geworden. So bin ich bei Stoff geblieben. Ansonsten ist das Auto komplett. Bis auf das Radio. Da hab ich die billigste Ausgabe genommen. Mein Clio hat auch das billigste Radio, was zu bekommen war. Im Auto hör ich eh nur Radio und ganz selten Musik von CD/MP3. Da kann ich eigentlich auf ne hochwertige Anlage verzichten. Und die 19 Zöller hab ich nicht genommen, die im Angebot waren. Lieber 18 Zoll. Die werden dann im Winter mit Winterreifen bezogen und ich kauf mir aus dem Zubehörhandel 19 Zöller. Ich denk da so an die "OZ Alleggerita HLT". Die von Renault angebotenen Felgen in 19 Zoll haben mir einfach nicht gefallen.


----------



## der_yappi (26. März 2013)

Hast du wenigstens noch gut Rabatt rausschlagen können oder ham' sie sich quer gestellt (SBH Ausweis)


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2013)

fast 7 000 € Rabatt wegen der Schwerbehinderung. Das war dann ausschlaggebendes Argument pro Renault.  Ok, dass hätte ich bei Ford auch direkt ohne Verhandlung bekommen, aber der Renault war mir dann doch lieber.  Wobei der Rabatt nicht direkt vom Werk kam, sondern vom Händler. Ich habe halt gesagt entweder Rabatt oder Ford. Und er ist drauf eingegangen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich denk da so an die "OZ Alleggerita HLT". Die von Renault angebotenen Felgen in 19 Zoll haben mir einfach nicht gefallen.


 
Die Felgen musst du aber in groß genug nehmen, da die am Auto immer mindestens 1" kleiner aussehen, als sie sind. Liegt wohl an der Form.
Angucken kannst du dir ja auch noch die Ultra/Superleggera die auch sehr leicht und noch vorallem bezahlbar sind


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2013)

Ja, mit den Felgen mal warten. Die Superleggera sind auf jeden Fall auch sehr fein. Geb ich dir recht. Ich sondiere noch, was mir gefallen würde. Erst muss die Karre mal da sein!


----------



## der_yappi (26. März 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ...Ich habe halt gesagt entweder Rabatt oder Ford. Und er ist drauf eingegangen...


  Gewusst wie 

Dann mal ne angenehme und vor allem kurze Wartezeit + anschließend viel Spaß


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2013)

Ich bin auch immer noch am Überlegen, wann ich das Auto wechsle. Der neue GTD ist ganz fein.
 Bei dem würde ich nach jetzigen Stand 20,8% Rabatt bekommen.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2013)

@ yappi: Danke. Ich glaub, das werden lange 9 Wochen.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht alles wissen


 
Nö kann man nicht, verlangt ja auch keiner. Wäre auch langweilig wenn man alles wüsste!


----------



## Beam39 (26. März 2013)

@Scholle Herzlichen Glückflunsch! Ich hoffe das Gerät wird auch ja artgerecht bewegt von dir!


----------



## darksplinter (27. März 2013)

Ansich n nettes Auto..

Aber is eben n Franzose


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2013)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Ansich n nettes Auto..
> 
> Aber is eben n Franzose


 
Aber immerhin nicht der schlechteste Franzose    Und die sind mir auch noch lieber als Italiener, Russen oder Chinesen


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2013)

Trotzdem geht nix über Japaner


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht nix über Japaner


 
So isses


----------



## darksplinter (27. März 2013)

Mir kommt trotzdem nur n deutsches Auto in die Garage


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht nix über Japaner



Nen Nissan GTR hätte ich auch genommen ;o)


----------



## KastenBier (27. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht nix über Japaner


 
Ne Chinatzenkarre käme mir nicht in die Garage. Schön heimisch bleiben und Opel oder VW kaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Ne Chinatzenkarre käme mir nicht in die Garage. Schön heimisch bleiben und *Opel *oder VW kaufen.


 
Opel ist leider seit rund 90 Jahren nicht mehr deutsch...


----------



## KastenBier (27. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Opel ist leider seit rund 90 Jahren nicht mehr deutsch...


 
Opel ist eine deutsche Tocherfirma von GM. Und da Opel auch viele Werke in Deutschland betreibt und der Firmensitz in Rüsselsheim liegt, ist Opel auch eine deutsche Marke.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Opel ist eine deutsche Tocherfirma von GM. Und da Opel auch viele Werke in Deutschland betreibt und der Firmensitz in Rüsselsheim liegt, ist Opel auch eine deutsche Marke.


 
Naja, Opel hat auch ein Werk in Antwerpen. Ändert aber nichts das es eine 100%ige Tocher von GM ist. GM ist amerikanisch, Opel damit auch. Niederlassungen von der Siemens in China sind auch nicht chinesich sondern immernoch deutsch.


----------



## KastenBier (27. März 2013)

VW gehören SEAT, Skoda, Bentley, Bugatti und Lamborghini. Werden deshalb Deutsche Marken draus?

Opel ist eben ein wichtiger Bestandteil der deutschen Wirtschaft. Viele Arbeitsplätze würden in Deutschland verloren gehen, wenn Opel in den Konkurs geht. Das meinte ich mit in heimische Marken investieren.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2013)

Das ist doch Haarspalterei. Ansonsten könnte ich auch sagen: Computec ist ein Schweizer Unternehmen weil das Mutterunternehmen in CH sitzt.

Auch wenn GM die Mutterfirma von Opel ist, unterstützt man mit dem Kauf eines Opel deutsche Arbeitsplätze und ich glaube darum ging es (auch wenn ich mir keinen Opel kaufen würde ).


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> VW gehören SEAT, Skoda, Bentley, Bugatti und Lamborghini. Werden deshalb Deutsche Marken draus?
> 
> Opel ist eben ein wichtiger Bestandteil der deutschen Wirtschaft, da Opel auch nur in Europa vertrieben wird.


 
Genau, das sind jetzt deutsche Marken, was sonst?

Opel ist für die Wirtschaft absolut bedeutungslos. Sie haben seit 1999 rund 10.000.000.000 Verlust gemacht welche durch den Eigentümer (GM) gedeckt wurden.
Übrigens gibt es Opel auch in klassichen Europäischen Ländern wie China, Kenja, usw. zu kaufen, was aber in dem Zusammenhang keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. März 2013)

Bei Opel muss man aufpassen. Da gibts Modelle wie Astra, Corsa, Insignia, Zafira... die hier entwickelt werden und absolut konkurrenzfähig sind und dann gibts diese unsäglichen Konzernübernahmen wie den Agila, dieser Antara,... die wirklich furchtbar sind.

Woran es bei Opel zZ krankt sind die (Benzin)Motoren, die erst nach und nach modernisiert werden und natürlich die Automatikgetriebe, die nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß sind. Hintergrund ist vermutlich, dass hohe Investitionen in neue Motoren/Getriebe gescheut wurden weil nicht klar war/ist ob da nicht eh in ein paar Jahren die Lichter ausgehen.

Ich hatte vor kurzem das "Glück" sowohl einen Antara als auch einen Agila mit Automatikgetriebe fahren zu dürfen. Das sind echt keine Autos, sondern Zumutungen. Wie man sowas an den Mann / Frau bringen will ist mir schleierhaft! Nicht nur schlimm zu fahren, sondern auch richtig durstig! Der Antara hat als Diesel mit dem Automat zw. Schwieberdingen und Bruchsal auf der B10/B35 fast 8l/100km gebraucht und wer die Strecke kennt, der weiß, dass da gemütliches cruisen hinter nem LKW mit 70-90 km/h angesagt ist... Mein Corsa braucht da ca. 3,5l/100km...

Deswegen darf man Opel nicht über ienen Kamm scheren, man muss immer sehen was für ein Modell es ist!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Opel ist eben ein wichtiger Bestandteil der deutschen Wirtschaft.



Nicht mehr lange


----------



## KastenBier (27. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Opel ist für die Wirtschaft absolut bedeutungslos. Sie haben seit 1999 rund 10.000.000.000 Verlust gemacht welche durch den Eigentümer (GM) gedeckt wurden.


 
Das ist verallgemeinert. Was ist mit den vielen Tausend Angestellten, die weiterhin ihren Lohn bekommen und ihn auch in die Deutsche Wirtschaft reinvestieren? Die Steuern zahlen und mit Ihrem Geld die Ausbildung ihrer Nachkommen finanzieren? Das mögen in Zahlen nur Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein sein, aber verglichen mit vielen kleineren Firmen eben doch mit die Größten Tropfen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Das ist verallgemeinert. Was ist mit den vielen Tausend Angestellten, die weiterhin ihren Lohn bekommen und ihn auch in die Deutsche Wirtschaft reinvestieren?


 
Nach der Logik müsste man nur jedem Hartz IV Empfänger 5.000 Euro monatlich geben und schon boomt unsere Wirtschaft wieder  .

Opel ist ein defizitäres Tochterunternehmen eines hoch profitablen Unternehmens. Insofern sind die sinnvollen Lösungsansätze um das Gesamtunternehmen GM profitabler zu machen relativ eindeutig.
Sollte man sich auch mal aus der anderen Perspektive überlegen, sprich wenn ein deutscher Großkonzern Niederlassungen in anderen Ländern hat und diese seit mehr als einer Dekade mit mehr als 10 Milliarden stützen müsste, würden auch alle fordern damit auf zu hören, da es ja nicht sein kann das der deutsche Arbeiter den faulen Was-weiß-ich-auch-immer mit durch zu ziehen.

Übrigens glaube ich auch nicht das mit dem Wegfall von Opel das Marktvolumen schrumpft, es würde nur umverteilt. Insofern würde es sich wohl auch mit den Arbeitsplätzen ebenso verhalten.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. März 2013)

Opel ist vor allem deshalb defizitär, weil GM Opel seit Jahrzehnten systematisch kaputt macht. So viele falsche Entscheidungen gehen halt irgendwann nach hinten los.


----------



## darksplinter (27. März 2013)

Wenn ich von deutschen Autos rede, meine ich MB, Audi, BMW, Porsche und VW...

Opel is für mich nix richtig deutsches


----------



## aloha84 (27. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nach der Logik müsste man nur jedem Hartz IV Empfänger 5.000 Euro monatlich geben und schon boomt unsere Wirtschaft wieder  .
> 
> Opel ist ein defizitäres Tochterunternehmen eines *hoch profitablen Unternehmens*. Insofern sind die sinnvollen Lösungsansätze um das Gesamtunternehmen GM profitabler zu machen relativ eindeutig.
> Sollte man sich auch mal aus der anderen Perspektive überlegen, sprich wenn ein deutscher Großkonzern Niederlassungen in anderen Ländern hat und diese seit mehr als einer Dekade mit mehr als 10 Milliarden stützen müsste, würden auch alle fordern damit auf zu hören, da es ja nicht sein kann das der deutsche Arbeiter den faulen Was-weiß-ich-auch-immer mit durch zu ziehen.
> ...



Profitabel??? Ja super profitabel, GM hat 2009 nach Chapter 11 des US Amerikanischen Schuldrechts Insolvenz angemeldet und wurde mehrheitlich verstaatlicht!
Die durften so gesehen fast wieder von 0 anfangen, Opel ist sowas nicht gegönnt.
Dafür ist aber Opel etwas ganz anderes gelungen, nämlich für chinesischen Markt einen Kompaktwagen zu entwickeln, der sich da öfter verkauft als ein Jetta.
Link 


Der Wagen wird aber leider nicht als Opel sondern als Buick verkauft.......Opel hat da gar nichts von, und GM macht sich die Taschen voll!

so das musste mal raus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Opel ist vor allem deshalb defizitär, weil GM Opel seit Jahrzehnten systematisch kaputt macht. So viele falsche Entscheidungen gehen halt irgendwann nach hinten los.


 
Opel wird seit 1929 von GM aus geführt. In den späten 60ern bis in die späten 70er war Opel die erfolgreichste Marke in Europa. Insofern kann nicht alles falsch gewesen sein was GM gemacht hat.

Seit den 80ern wurden viele falsche Entscheidungen in Detroit und Rüsselsheim getroffen, so dass die Marke heute faktisch wertlos ist. GM hat das offensichtlich erkannt und pusht seit einigen Jahren die Marke Chevrolet, so dass nach einem Wegfall von Opel direkt wieder ein GM Vertretter da ist der direkt in die dann vorhandenen Lücke springt. Also ist aus GM Sicht, dass Problem so gut wie gelöst.

Mir persönlich ist es egal. Mir geht es da mehr ums Prinzip. Opel (GM) und Ford sind halt US Unternehmen, da fliessen dann auch direkt die Gewinne und Verluste hin. Das sollte man nur im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## aloha84 (27. März 2013)

Auch wenn Opel als Automarke stirbt, die Marke lebt ja wenigstens als Lebensmittel weiter.........*chio*-chips. (googlen hilft^^)


----------



## Zappaesk (27. März 2013)

Nö, alles hat GM nicht falsch gemacht, das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet. Aber spätestens seit den 90ern sind wiederholt katastrophale Entscheidungen in Detroit getroffen worden. Da wird mMn der europäische Markt völlig falsch eingeschätzt. 

Das man z.B. seit einigen Jahren Chevrolet noch als Billigmarke unter Opel positioniert ist ja auch komplett daneben. Zum Einen wird das schlechte Image das amerikanische Marken in Europa nunmal haben verhindern, dass die Chevrolets wirklich Erfolg haben. Dann wird das schlechte Image von den Chevys durch die angebotenen Autos ja auch noch untermauert. 

Für Opel bedeutet es aber noch einen zusätzlichen Konkurrenten. Wenn man eine Billigmarke etablieren will, dann sollte man imagemäßig die anderen Marken im Konzern auch zuerst in ne andere Richtung schieben. D.h. aus Opel wieder die Premiummarke machen, die sie jahrzehntelang war! Dann können die beiden jeweils ohne zu sehr beieinander zu wildern auf Kundenfang gehen! Aber so langfristig wird offenbar nicht gedacht. 

Kurzfristig lässt sich das ohnehin nicht machen. Man nehme nur das Beispiel Audi, deren Weg von der normalen Brot und Butter Marke zur Premiummarke ja auch locker 25 Jahre gedauert hat!


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für Opel bedeutet es aber noch einen zusätzlichen Konkurrenten. Wenn man eine Billigmarke etablieren will, dann sollte man imagemäßig die anderen Marken im Konzern auch zuerst in ne andere Richtung schieben. D.h. aus Opel wieder die Premiummarke machen, die sie jahrzehntelang war! Dann können die beiden jeweils ohne zu sehr beieinander zu wildern auf Kundenfang gehen! Aber so langfristig wird offenbar nicht gedacht.
> 
> Kurzfristig lässt sich das ohnehin nicht machen. Man nehme nur das Beispiel Audi, deren Weg von der normalen Brot und Butter Marke zur Premiummarke ja auch locker 25 Jahre gedauert hat!


 
Chevrolet ist eine Weltmarke im GM Konzern und als diese wird sie auch in Europa angeboten. Wie gesagt, ich gehe davon aus das sie in die Lücke der Nach-Opel-Ära springen soll, damit das dann frei gewordene Potential nicht zu sehr unter den Mitbewerbern aufgeteilt wird.

Die Geschichten von Opel und Audi kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen da sie vollkommen anders verlaufen sind.


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2013)

apropros Opel, kommts nur mir so vor oder fahren die meisten Schleicher Opel?

ich will nicht sagen dass jeder Opel fahrer langsam fährt, aber es fällt mir auf dass es überdurchschnittlich viele sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> apropros Opel, kommts nur mir so vor oder fahren die meisten Schleicher Opel?
> 
> ich will nicht sagen dass jeder Opel fahrer langsam fährt, aber es fällt mir auf dass es überdurchschnittlich viele sind.


 
Ich habe dazu zwar keine Statistiken aber gefühlt sind Prius, bzw. Toyota Fahrer allgemein relativ überpräsent bei den Langsamen Fahrern unter Betrachtung des recht geringen Marktanteils.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. März 2013)

Na sicher ist Chevrolet eine Weltmarke, nur haben amerikanische Autos in Europa ein so schlechtes Image, dass sie sich nicht wirklich verkaufen lassen und die Chevys über die hier im Zusammenhang mit Opel geredet werden sind ja auch bloß umgelabelte Daewoos. Die sind bei Licht betrachtet technisch sogar eher noch schlechter als die besagten "originalen" Chevys.

Ich wollte Audi und Opel gar nicht vergleichen, sondern nur sagen, dass es eben eine Weile dauert um vom Mauerblümchen zum Premiumanbieter zu werden. Umgekehrt gehts viel schneller, das hat Opel ja bereits vorgemacht. 

VW zeigt in seiner Markenstrategie wie man sowas macht. D.h. die Marken sind klar positioniert. Bei GM hat man immer das Gefühl, dass alles getan wird um bestimmte Marken kaputt zu machen. Bei Saab hat man es ja schon geschafft. Die waren natürlich nicht mit Opel vergleichbar, hatten aber ein interessantes Image aus dem man etwas hätte machen können. GM hat da keinerlei Fingerspitzengefühl bewiesen und aus den Saabs einfach teure Opels gemacht... Das wollte natürlich weder die alte Saab Kundschaft, die ja wegen dem eigenständigen Design und Image Saab gefahren ist, noch wollte sonst jemand für nen Opel Premiumpreise zahlen (wegen des mittlerweile schon runtergewirtschafteten Opel Images).

In den Staaten ist es ja üblich, dass man ein Auto unter 2 oder 3 verschiedenen Markennamen kaufen kann. Da funktioniert das komischerweise. In Europa nicht!


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2013)

vielleicht lassen sich Europäer einfach nicht so leicht verarschen wie die Amis^^


toyota weis ich leider nichts zu, aber kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.
ich glaube sogar dass man anhand der käufergruppe schon eine tendenz bilden kann.

z.b. VW Golf Plus, auch immer gemütlich unterwegs


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> z.b. VW Golf Plus, auch immer gemütlich unterwegs



Den kaufen auch nur Rentner wegen dem hohen Einstieg


----------



## Falk (27. März 2013)

Mir ist noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Fahrer bestimmter Marken schneller oder langsamer unterwegs wären als andere. Hier auf den Autobahnen um München gibt es zwei Fraktionen: rechts-fahrer und feuer-frei. In der Stadt fahren alle so schnell, wie es der Verkehr eben zulässt.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2013)

Also subjektiv stimmt das aber  

Beispiel Mercedes Benz-Limousinen: entweder eiern sie mit 90 km/h und klopapierrolle auf der hutablage in der rechten Spur, oder sie werden artgerecht mit 200+ km/h in der linken Spur bewegt   Dazwischen gibts scheinbar nicht.   Vielleicht verbaut Mercedes so komische Getriebe mit Übersetzungslücken? Wer weiß?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich wollte Audi und Opel gar nicht vergleichen, sondern nur sagen, dass es eben eine Weile dauert um vom Mauerblümchen zum Premiumanbieter zu werden. Umgekehrt gehts viel schneller, das hat Opel ja bereits vorgemacht.



Wie ich schon sagte, das kann man schlecht vergleichen, die Geschichten sind denkbarst unterschiedlich. Ebenso die Unternehmenspositionierungen im Laufe der Zeit.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei Saab hat man es ja schon geschafft. Die waren natürlich nicht mit Opel vergleichbar, hatten aber ein interessantes Image aus dem man etwas hätte machen können. GM hat da keinerlei Fingerspitzengefühl bewiesen und aus den Saabs einfach teure Opels gemacht... Das wollte natürlich weder die alte Saab Kundschaft, die ja wegen dem eigenständigen Design und Image Saab gefahren ist, noch wollte sonst jemand für nen Opel Premiumpreise zahlen (wegen des mittlerweile schon runtergewirtschafteten Opel Images).


 
Auch wieder so eine Sache. Wenn man weiß das GM Saab übernohmen hat als sie komplett am Boden lagen. Da war es fast egal was GM gemacht hätte, das ganze Projekt war von vornerein dem Tod gewidmet.


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Den kaufen auch nur Rentner wegen dem hohen Einstieg


 
wie meine eltern


----------



## Zappaesk (27. März 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, das kann man schlecht vergleichen, die Geschichten sind denkbarst unterschiedlich. Ebenso die Unternehmenspositionierungen im Laufe der Zeit.



Ich sag ja, ich will es auch gar nicht vergleichen.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auch wieder so eine Sache. Wenn man weiß das GM Saab übernohmen hat als sie komplett am Boden lagen. Da war es fast egal was GM gemacht hätte, das ganze Projekt war von vornerein dem Tod gewidmet.



Eigentlich nicht. Es gibt ja andere Beispiele, wo am Boden liegende Marken mit intaktem oder wenigstens nicht komplett zerstörtem Image zurück auf die Erfolgsspur gebracht wurden. Nur wenn man meint man kauft sich ne Marke und labelt einfach vorhandene Fahrzeuge um, dann tuts halt nicht.

Was GM nicht begreift. Autos werden - zumindest in Europa übers Image verkauft. Wenn das nicht stimmt, dann klappts auch nicht. Technisch geben sich die meisten Autos heute nicht mehr viel. Es ist vor allem das Image das z.B. einen Golf verkauft und eben keinen Astra oder Focus oder... Wenn man mit amerikanischer Gleichmacherei daherkommt wirds nix.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also subjektiv stimmt das aber
> 
> Beispiel Mercedes Benz-Limousinen: entweder eiern sie mit 90 km/h und klopapierrolle auf der hutablage in der rechten Spur, oder sie werden artgerecht mit 200+ km/h in der linken Spur bewegt   Dazwischen gibts scheinbar nicht.   Vielleicht verbaut Mercedes so komische Getriebe mit Übersetzungslücken? Wer weiß?


 Es gibt auch noch die Fraktion der Kleinwagenfahrer die vom Beschleunigungsstreifen ohne zu gucken direkt auf die linke Spur rüberziehen. Die scheine ich magisch anzuziehen .


----------



## Zappaesk (27. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch die Fraktion der Kleinwagenfahrer die vom Beschleunigungsstreifen ohne zu gucken direkt auf die linke Spur rüberziehen. Die scheine ich magisch anzuziehen .


 
Ganz wichtig aber, egal was man für ein Auto fährt. Auf keinen Fall Blinken!


----------



## aloha84 (27. März 2013)

Hatte ich gestern auf der a9, ein passat fahrer zog einfach von der mittleren auf die linke spur. ich habe ne vollbremsung hingelegt und gehupt.....war ihm aber egal...."ist ja nichts passiert"


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch die Fraktion der Kleinwagenfahrer die vom Beschleunigungsstreifen ohne zu gucken direkt auf die linke Spur rüberziehen. Die scheine ich magisch anzuziehen .


 
Ohja    In gewissen Fällen ist das ja sinnvoll, aber eine Mindestvorraussetzungen für diesen Fall sind  mind. 160PS  Sonst gibt das nix ...


----------



## totovo (27. März 2013)

Ich finde die am besten, die meinen, die rechte Spur sei nur für LKW´s gedacht...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (27. März 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern auf der a9, ein passat fahrer zog einfach von der mittleren auf die linke spur. ich habe ne vollbremsung hingelegt und gehupt.....war ihm aber egal...."ist ja nichts passiert"


 Dann warst du gestern ca 5 Autos vor mir...
Hab ich gesehen und dachte mir, dass es dem anderen recht geschieht...
MfG


----------



## Beam39 (27. März 2013)

Sone Patienten begegnen mir auch sehr oft.. Ich frag mich wie man so unverantwortlich fahren kann, ich kapiers nicht! Bevor ich auf die linke Spur ziehe gucke ich in den Spiegel und versuche in etwa abzuschätzen ob der Hintere wohl schneller fährt und ich ihn behindern würde selbst wenn ich durchdrücke, oder obs in ordnung geht.. 

Selbst wenn einer sehr weit Hinten ist und ich praktisch rüberkönnte, ich lass es sein bevor ich den Hintermann in irgendeiner Art und Weise behindere, selbst wenn er nur vom Gas runter muss..

Was man durch seine vorausschauende Fahrweise erntet ist immer das Gegenteil. Es wird einfach rübergezogen, manchmal blinkt man überhaupt nicht, die rechte Spur wird gekonnt ignoriert und man schleicht lieber auf der Mittleren damit man den ganzen Verkehr hinten aufhält etc. pp.

Aber ich scheiss mir da mittlerweile nichts. Wenn ich sehe das einer auf der mittleren oder linken Spur rumgurkt und ich keinen gefährden kann, zieh ich ganz einfach rechts vorbei. Selbst wenn ich 200+ fahre benutze ich, wenn der Verkehr es zulässt, auf der rechten oder mindestens mittleren Spur.. Es kann immer vorkommen das einer schneller ist, besonders auf der A9


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2013)

Das ist richtig, man sollte immer möglichst rechts fahren. Unabhängig davon, wie schnell man ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, man sollte immer möglichst rechts fahren. Unabhängig davon, wie schnell man ist.


 
Sobald ich über 200 fahre, fahre ich nie rechts. Da merken die ganzen Schlaftrunkenen gar nicht, dass einer mit 200+ km/h von hinten kommt.
Wenn aber ein Schnellerer hinter mir fährt, lasse ich den natürlich vorbei.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sobald ich über 200 fahre, fahre ich nie rechts. Da merken die ganzen Schlaftrunkenen gar nicht, dass einer mit 200+ km/h von hinten kommt.
> Wenn aber ein Schnellerer hinter mir fährt, lasse ich den natürlich vorbei.


 
Ja, das kommt natürlich drauf an.  Wenn die Bahn frei ist, kann man auch mit 200 noch rechts fahren.   Wenn man aber alle 1000m einmal an einem vorbei muss, macht das häufig keinen Sinn, es sei denn es sind tatsächlich noch schnellere Menschen unterwegs. 

Wenns komplett leer ist fahre ich auf den Straßen unseres Landes aber sowieso wie ich will    Verkehrsregeln sollen ja nur die Interaktion mit anderen regeln,  solange ich aber allein bin ...


----------



## Low (27. März 2013)

Der neue A3sieht in dem Rot so Hammer aus sabber


----------



## ich558 (27. März 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Der neue A3sieht in dem Rot so Hammer aus sabber



Der sieht so verdammt viel besser aus als sein Vorgänger egal in welcher Farbe


----------



## Zoon (27. März 2013)

Vorallem als S3 mit Stufenheck einfach nur Hammer  dagegen kommt der Augenkrebs vom Mercedes CLA nicht an.

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-a3-limousine-new-york-2013-3922680.html


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Der sieht so verdammt viel besser aus als sein Vorgänger egal in welcher Farbe


 
Das stimmt, sieht dem A6 recht ähnlich. 
Dafür ist er auch verdammt teuer


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt, sieht dem A6 recht ähnlich.



Nem zu heiß gewaschenen A6 
Ist halt a weng eingegangen...


----------



## ich558 (27. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nem zu heiß gewaschenen A6
> Ist halt a weng eingegangen...


 
Ich denke das soll auch der Sinn vom A3 sein


----------



## der_yappi (27. März 2013)

Da der bisherige A3 aber ein Schräg- und kein Stufenheck war hat man die große Ähnlichkeit noch nicht so gesehen wie jetzt.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. März 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern auf der a9, ein passat fahrer zog einfach von der mittleren auf die linke spur. ich habe ne vollbremsung hingelegt und gehupt.....war ihm aber egal...."ist ja nichts passiert"



Oh ja, selbiges ist mir gestern auf der A661 passiert. Auch Passat Limousine btw. Es war ernsthaft weniger als zwei Meter Abstand bei Tempo 150. Hinterher habe ich mich zwar auch irgendwo geärgert - man muss sowas antizipieren, jederzeit, und ansonsten halt nachts ordentlich aufs Pedal treten. Jetzt läuft da draußen ein Tempolimit-Befürworter mehr rum.
Aber aufregen tut es nichtsdestotrotz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nem zu heiß gewaschenen A6
> Ist halt a weng eingegangen...


 
Aber optisch nur in der Länge, von vorne und hinten fast exakt A6


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dafür ist er auch verdammt teuer


 
In der AZ stand das die S3 Limousine bei ca. 38.000,- Euro los geht. Finde ich für eine Kompaktlimousine mit 300 PS und Allrad nicht wirklich viel. Vor allem wenn man die relativ gute Grundausstattung berücksichtigt (Sportsitze, BiXenon, 18"er, größere Bremse, abgeflachtes Leder Lenkrad, .....).

Vor allem wenn amn bedenkt das ein CLA mit 60 PS mehr und Kunstleder bei über 57.600,- startet   .


----------



## aloha84 (28. März 2013)

@ITpassion-de

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das der Preis für den S3 (limo) noch nicht final ist, aber geschätzt wird dass er knapp 8000-10000€ billiger als der AMG wird.
Das wären geschätzt auch 48000€.


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2013)

Für 38 wäre der ein Schnäppchen - ein Sportback in der s Line version und 180PS + s-Tronic geht im Konfigurator bei 32,5k los - und der hat noch nicht mal Allrad.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Für 38 wäre der ein Schnäppchen - ein Sportback in der s Line version und 180PS + s-Tronic geht im Konfigurator bei 32,5k los - und der hat noch nicht mal Allrad.


 
Stimmt, das meine ich auch.
Wenn der S3 so günstig ist, kaufe ich mir den sofort mit WA Rabatt.


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2013)

Ich komme nun endlich langsam dazu wieder was am Auto zu machen, stell mir gerade meine neue Bremsanlage zusammen. Von 256mm auf 296mm ist schon ein "kleiner" Unterschied... dann ändere ich gerade die Spritanlage die original Pumpe habe ich durch eine Walbro GS getauscht und den originalen Benzindruckregler durch einen einstellbaren ersetzt. Sobald ich wieder etwas Knete habe bestelle ich mir die neuen Nockenwellen und das freiprogrammierbare Steuergerät, der Controller zur Nockenwellenverstellung ist auch schon unterwegs aus den Staaten. Vielleicht komme ich doch noch dazu dieses Jahr mal zu fahren und hoffentlich geht der Motor dann endlich besser als wie bisher. 

PS: Die Bremsscheibe ist natürlich nur ein Testexemplar, wenn ich alles angepasst habe werden die Scheiben natürlich neu bestellt.

Edit: Ey... es schneit schon wieder. Wann hört das ganze denn endlich mal auf?


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. März 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das der Preis für den S3 (limo) noch nicht final ist, aber geschätzt wird dass er knapp 8000-10000€ billiger als der AMG wird.
> Das wären geschätzt auch 48000€.


 
Der S3 als 3 Türer kostet laut Liste 38.900,- Euro, für den Sportback zahlt man 900,- Euro drauf, die Limousine soll wohl ca. 1.500,- Euro teurer gehandelt werden.

Die Preisliste hänge ich mal mit an...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2013)

Der ist dann ja fast günstiger als der Golf R und nur ca. 2000€ teuer als ein ähnlich ausgestatteter Golf 7 GTD


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2013)

Naja, beim grundpreis wird es bei nem audi wohl nie bleiben, denn da sind die kisten schon sehr spartanisch "ausgestattet", und die aufpreispolitik ist bei audi jenseits von gut und böse 
EInen Audi günstig nennen, wer das tut der sollte mal die vierteilige brille abnehmen und etwas klarer denken und sich mal bei anderen herstellern umschauen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Naja, beim grundpreis wird es bei nem audi wohl nie bleiben, denn da sind die kisten schon sehr spartanisch "ausgestattet"


 
Der S3 nicht, guck dir mal die Serienausstattung an  Ich finde, da ist schon viel mit abgedeckt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. März 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> EInen Audi günstig nennen, wer das tut der sollte mal die vierteilige brille abnehmen und etwas klarer denken und sich mal bei anderen herstellern umschauen


Meine Brille hat nur 2 Gläser und ich hab mich trotzdem für Audi entschieden. Pauschalaussagen sind meistens Käse. 
Das kann von Modell zu Modell variieren und ist zusätzlich auch noch von Region zu Region unterschiedlich.

Ich hab mich damals für nen A6 entschieden, weil´s quattro beim 3.0 TDI praktisch für lau gibt, während ich für einen 530d mit x-drive ca. 2000,- mehr bezahlen müßte (Recherche von 2011 für Bj 2006 in RheinMain).
Momentan suche ich ja immer noch nen Ersatz für meinen Dicken (diesmal Region Leipzig) und es sieht ganz so aus, als ob BMW und MB wieder den Kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## Zoon (29. März 2013)

Ich war ja auch nie wirklich ein Verehrer vom VW Audi Konzern aber den S3 mit Stufe nehm ich gerne, sieht einfach rundum schlüssig aus.  Generell muss ich sagen das Design hat sich mit der aktuellen Generation Golf / Leon / A3 zum positiven gewandt.

Der alte Leon sieht zwar noch nicht wirklich alt aus, aber nen alten A4 als Exeo zu verscherbeln fand ich widerum nur peinlich ... "Auto Emocion" war an der Kiste nicht erkennbar. Wobei Seat den Werbespruch ja eh wieder geändert hat.


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

Der Exeo ähnelt technisch einem alten A4?


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2013)

"Ähneln" ist gut:
Seat Exeo
Das *ist* ein A4 wie er bis 2008 produziert wurde. Die haben sogar die gleichen Produktionsanlagen genommen und die schlicht nach Spanien verlegt.


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

Das ist ja fast so wie wenn AMD oder NVidia alte Grafikchips umlabeln

Altes Produkt in neuer Verpackung^^


----------



## AeroX (29. März 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ich war ja auch nie wirklich ein Verehrer vom VW Audi Konzern aber den S3 mit Stufe nehm ich gerne, sieht einfach rundum schlüssig aus.  Generell muss ich sagen das Design hat sich mit der aktuellen Generation Golf / Leon / A3 zum positiven gewandt.
> 
> Der alte Leon sieht zwar noch nicht wirklich alt aus, aber nen alten A4 als Exeo zu verscherbeln fand ich widerum nur peinlich ... "Auto Emocion" war an der Kiste nicht erkennbar. Wobei Seat den Werbespruch ja eh wieder geändert hat.




Der neue Leon sieht echt geil aus! 
Mit dem schönen Tagfahrlicht und den led Rücklichtern würd ich ihn gerne gegen meine ibiza 6j tauschen.


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

Ich finde den Seat Leon auch richtig geil

Als erstes Auto wollte ich den ersten Leon haben, ist dann leider doch nur ein Golf geworden


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2013)

Beim Exeo hat man am Exterieur-Design ne Menge geändert, sodass man nicht direkt den alten B7 wiedererkennt. Wer allerdings mal den Seitenwandrahmen vergleicht, sieht es sofort (absolut identisch, inkl. Heckleuchtenausschnitt - das größte Presswerkzeug blieb also gänzlich unangetastet).

File:Seat Exeo ST rear 20100726.jpg - Wikimedia Commons vs. File:Audi A4 Avant TDI S-line (B7)


----------



## Beam39 (29. März 2013)

Da muss man sich doch nur das Interieur angucken um zu sehen von wem die Kiste abstammt.


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2013)

Habe im Frühjahr meine 45tkm Inspektion.
Ich dachte ich lass gleich die Bremsbeläge mitmachen.
Also ein Umstieg von den Standard auf ebc Greenstuff (weil diese weniger Bremsstaub verursachen [sollen])

ebc hat zwar auch einen eigenen Onlineshop, aber vlt kann mir jmd einen Shop empfehlen der die Beläge zu besseren Konditionen hat und wo man keine Angst vor gefälschten Artikeln haben muss.


----------



## computertod (29. März 2013)

ich hab meine Goldstuff fürs Motorrad auf ebay gekauft, keinen murks bekommen und knapp die hälfte bezahlt


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Ähneln" ist gut:
> Seat Exeo
> Das *ist* ein A4 wie er bis 2008 produziert wurde. Die haben sogar die gleichen Produktionsanlagen genommen und die schlicht nach Spanien verlegt.


 
Als der damals rauskam hatten die nen Beitrag bei DMotor drüber gebracht. Die haben sich den Exeo geschnappt, sind in ne Audiwerkstat gefahren und haben ihn zurückgebaut.
Audi Scheinwerfer, Stoßstange, Kappen auf den Felgen und Schlüssel. 1:1 der A4 für die hälfte des Preises


----------



## moe (29. März 2013)

Ich bestell mein Zeug immer bei Autoersatzteile.de. 
Die sind fast immer die günstigsten und liefern schnell und zuverlässig.


----------



## Beam39 (29. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe im Frühjahr meine 45tkm Inspektion.
> Ich dachte ich lass gleich die Bremsbeläge mitmachen.
> Also ein Umstieg von den Standard auf ebc Greenstuff (weil diese weniger Bremsstaub verursachen [sollen])
> 
> ebc hat zwar auch einen eigenen Onlineshop, aber vlt kann mir jmd einen Shop empfehlen der die Beläge zu besseren Konditionen hat und wo man keine Angst vor gefälschten Artikeln haben muss.


 
Ich war auch mal kurz davor Greenstuff zu bestellen, habs dann aber sein lassen weil viele Probleme mit quietschen etc. hatten. Bestell dir doch die Ceramic-Beläge von ATE ? Die werde ich mir als nächstes bestellen, die Bremsstaubentwicklung soll quasi Null sein. Allerdings nicht ganz Rennstreckentauglich, sollte ebenfalls erwähnt werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast so wie wenn AMD oder NVidia alte Grafikchips umlabeln
> 
> Altes Produkt in neuer Verpackung^^


 
Machen die doch auch 
Bei nvidia wurde eine low-end Grafikkarte umgelabelt. Weiß aber nicht mehr welche.


----------



## der_yappi (29. März 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Ich bestell mein Zeug immer bei Autoersatzteile.de.
> Die sind fast immer die günstigsten und liefern schnell und zuverlässig.


 
Leider haben die den aktuellen Ibiza (6J) nicht in der Auswahl...


----------



## Zoon (29. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Machen die doch auch
> Bei nvidia wurde eine low-end Grafikkarte umgelabelt. Weiß aber nicht mehr welche.



Der G92 Chip hat in Sachen Umlabeln ja enorm lange durchgehalten


----------



## >ExX< (29. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Machen die doch auch
> Bei nvidia wurde eine low-end Grafikkarte umgelabelt. Weiß aber nicht mehr welche.


 
weis ich doch 

die GTS 250 wurde glaube ich 2 mal umgelabelt, wusste dass es in der IT Branche gemacht wird, aber bei Autos war mir das eigentlich neu


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2013)

Ich werd' verrückt, VW UP! mit Tacho 200 km/h 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQLu3DNZu1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## totovo (29. März 2013)

Alter!!!

Da würde ich mich in dem Teil aber nicht mehr wohl fühlen


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. März 2013)

Wie holt man bitte aus dem kleinen Sauger die angeblichen 120 PS? Ich denke der hat einen Turbo nachgerüstet oder direkt den 1.2 TSI eingebaut.


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Alter!!!
> 
> Da würde ich mich in dem Teil aber nicht mehr wohl fühlen


 Unterschreibe ich so .


----------



## Whoosaa (30. März 2013)

Der up fährt über 120? Auf dem Papier vielleicht, aber jedes von den scheiß Dingern, die ich bisher auf der BAB gesehen habe, gurkt mit 100-110 auf der mittleren Spur rum.


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2013)

Ich musste mal Tacho 220 in nem Polo erleben. 
DAS war schlimm. Ich hatte noch nie so Angst in nem Auto


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. März 2013)

VW Fox, mit Rückenwind 180 laut Tacho, war nicht so toll das Gefühl ..


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich musste mal Tacho 220 in nem Polo erleben.
> DAS war schlimm. Ich hatte noch nie so Angst in nem Auto


 
Also Tacho 220 in meinem Golf ging eigentlich, mit Serienfahrwerk wärs aber bestimmt auch schlimm geworden... Bin dann aber dem Motor zur Liebe wieder runtergegangen, war Bergab und der Drehzahlmesser feierte ne Party...


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2013)

Was macht das für nen unterschied, 180 in nem Fox, 200 in nem Golf, 160 in nem Polo, oder irgend nem A6 mit 200 oder sonstwas kommt alles aufs gleiche drauf raus, knallst irgendwo rein bist zu 80% Tod oder zu 20% danach schwerbehindert. In nem kleinen Auto ohne austattung spürt man die Geschwindigkeit nur mehr als in nem A6 oder ähnlich, durch nen großen Karren fühlt man sich nur sicherer, was aber nur nen irrglaube ist ab nem gewissen Tempo


----------



## Beam39 (30. März 2013)

@dekay Naja nicht wirklich, mit fühlen hat das Ganze nicht viel zu tun, eher mit einfacher Physik. Diese Dinger hüpfen und wackeln bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten mehr als sie fahren und sind dadurch total unsicher und in gewisser Weise unberechenbar. Da kommen halt Dinge wie Aerodynamik und Fahrwerk ins Spiel. Unsere großen Autos haben auch (größtenteils) die nötigen Fahrwerke um solche Geschwindigkeiten sicher fahren zu können. Was meinst du warum bei manchen Autos ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit Spoiler aus dem Heck fahren, einfach um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen und das Auto bei höherem Tempo beherrschbarer zu machen.

Ich hab den Z4 meiner Freundin vorhin mal durchgepustet, und durch das straffere Fahrwerk merkst du einfach wie er bei Tempo 250 auf dem Asphalt klebt und total kontrollierbar ist.

Aber klar, solche Geschwindigkeiten sind immer mit verdammt hohem Risiko verbunden, deswegen fahre ich auch nur alleine so schnell. Wenns dann kracht bin halt "nur" ich drin, aber Gott sei dank und toi toi toi, bis Heute keinen schweren Unfall gehabt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. März 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Naja, beim grundpreis wird es bei nem audi wohl nie bleiben, denn da sind die kisten schon sehr spartanisch "ausgestattet", und die aufpreispolitik ist bei audi jenseits von gut und böse


 
Bei den S-Modellen gehgt es einigermaßen. Ich käme mit einem S3 Sportback auf ca. 50.000,- Euro aber da wäre dann fast alles drin (außer Sport-Schrott).
Bin mal gespannt was das Cabrio kosten wird. Könnte mir dann vorstellen, dass sich meine Freundin den A3 Sportback holt und ich ein S3 Cabrio.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. März 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Wie holt man bitte aus dem kleinen Sauger die angeblichen 120 PS? Ich denke der hat einen Turbo nachgerüstet oder direkt den 1.2 TSI eingebaut.


 
Das ist noch der 3-Zylinder, das hört man. Ich tippe auf Turbo.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Z4 meiner Freundin vorhin mal durchgepustet, und durch das straffere Fahrwerk merkst du einfach wie er bei Tempo 250 auf dem Asphalt klebt und total kontrollierbar ist.


 
Wobei von unserem das Fahrwerk schon fast zu straff ist, da bei Bodenwellen/stärkeren Unebenheiten schon das ein oder andere mal die DTC Lampe aufgeleuchtet hat, auch bei über 200


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2013)

Mein Clio RS Cup wird ab so 210 auf der Autobahn auch sehr unangenehm. Durch die extrem direkte Lenkung ist es fast unmöglich nen sauberen Strich zufahren, durch das harte Fahrwerk hebts dich bei jeder Bodenwelle regelrecht aus dem Sitz. Zudem wackelt bei jedem harten Bremsmanöver das Heck so stark, dass das ESP regeln muss. Schweißtreiben.  Tempomat und Tempo 130 bis 140 ist zwischenzeitlich mehr mein Ding. Sicher nix für die Autobahn. Aufem Ring macht er aber Spaß.


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

mahlzeit leute.

ein bekannter von meinem vater hat ein "mysteriöses" auto gesehen 

und kann euch so auch nur das beschreiben was mein vater mir gesagt hat.
das auto hatte wohl wie der VW Xl1 (?) die reifen hinten verdeckt, das auto war rot, lange motorhaube  die nach vorne hin vermutlich etwas ansteigt in der höhe und auch breiter wurde.

auf dem auto war ein schwarzer strich der breiter wurde und seitlich wegging.

das auto war hinten war ziemlich schmal, es ist nicht klar ob da 2 räder oder sogar nur 1 rad war.

vorne hatte das auto nur 2 ganz kleine kugelrunde scheinwerfer, durchmesser vllt. 8 bis 10cm.

die scheibe vorne war in der mitte geteilt, und dann noch in 4 eckige gucklöcher unterteilt.

und jetzt kommts: das auto war vollkommen ohne kennzeichen unterwegs.

das design war wohl eher modern also kein oldtimer.


wegen der roten farbe schließe ich mal einen erlkönig und prototypen aus.

das dach war wohl eine mischung aus jaguar e type coupe und mercedes sls, und  das hintere teil vom dach war wohl schwarz.


hat jemand eine idee was das für ein auto gewesen sein können?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. März 2013)

das wird das "1-Liter-Auto" gewesen sein von VW, das angeblich neue verbrauchswunder, denke ich


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

aber der hat keine lange motorhaube, keine runden leuchten, zu langgezogenes dach usw 

der der das gesehen hat ist bei der kriminalpolizei, ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt auch warum er das auto dann nicht angehalten hat wegen kennzeichen.


also mein vater sagt gerade der xl1 wars defenitiv nicht


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2013)

Wenn es nicht all zu schnell war, so würde ich auf einen der zig Kleinserien Elektrowagen tippen. Mein Chef und einer meiner Profs fahren auch so Dinger.


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

ja, das auto war wohl relativ langsam unterwegs, da hast du recht.


kannst du mal so ein auto verlinken?


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2013)

Nehm halt google:
https://www.google.de/search?q=elektroauto+drei+räder
Der dritte/vierte Treffer bei den Bildern scheint z.B. das zu sein was der Prof fährt.

Ich kenn mich da mit den Herstellern auch nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

ich glaube da ist noch nicht dad richtige bei, vielleicht kann er das bild ja mal ausdrucken oder so


----------



## moe (30. März 2013)

Mir ist bei Tacho 220 mitm Golf 3 mal die Antenne abgebrochen.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (30. März 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Mir ist bei Tacho 220 mitm Golf 3 mal die Antenne abgebrochen.



Ab 225 laut Tacho hat bei mir die Motorhaube angefangen zu flattern (golf2) bin nie schneller als 230 Gefahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. März 2013)

Beim 1er hebt sich die Motorhaube an den Kanten ab ca. 230km/h auch leicht an.

-LINK-


----------



## der_yappi (30. März 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ich glaube da ist noch nicht dad richtige bei, vielleicht kann er das bild ja mal ausdrucken oder so


 
Vlt auch nen Morgan Threewheeler?
https://www.google.de/search?q=morg...x4CADg&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=755


----------



## Beam39 (30. März 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim 1er hebt sich die Motorhaube an den Kanten ab ca. 230km/h auch leicht an.
> 
> -LINK-


 
Ach du ********! Wat is dat denn! 

Und wegen dem Z4, ich habs bei den Geschwindigkeiten lieber straff als schwammig auch wenn du da hoch und runter hoppelst in der Kiste. Gib mir mal wenn du das nächste mal aufm Track fährst früh genug bescheid, wenn sichs einrichten lässt schau ich dann mal mit dem vorbei, hab extrem Bock das Ding mal um die Kurven zu jagen.


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2013)

230 im Golf 2 ? G60 ? Das doch der einzigste der Real wirklich über 200 kommt  
Aber stimmt irgendwo schon bei den kleinen kisten ist das nochmal so ne Hausnummer, ich kenns von meinem alten Golf 1 GTI den bin ich einmal ohne Frontspoiler gefahren da waren über 120 auch nicht mehr angenehm, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen es war nen Leichtbau auf 680kg laut papieren, da war eigentlich auch nur noch 2 Sitze, Amaturenbrett und der Käfig drinne mit 120Ps ging das ding schon ab ohne Ende, da konnt die Haube aber auch nicht flattern dank schnellspanner, aber war auch nötig, das ding hat ja nur 5kg gewogen und nen schliesmechanismus gabs nicht 

Wegen der Motorhaube, die alten BMW´s hatten genau aus diesem Grund die Motorhaube so das sie nach vorne aufgeht, da konnts nicht einfach mal passieren das bei Topspeed die Haube anfängt zu flattern oder einfach aufgeht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. März 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und wegen dem Z4, ich habs bei den Geschwindigkeiten lieber straff als schwammig auch wenn du da hoch und runter hoppelst in der Kiste. Gib mir mal wenn du das nächste mal aufm Track fährst früh genug bescheid, wenn sichs einrichten lässt schau ich dann mal mit dem vorbei, hab extrem Bock das Ding mal um die Kurven zu jagen.


 
Vielleicht fahre ich mitte Mai nochmal hin. Sollte dann schon trocken sein, da es letztes mal ( fast zu ) nass war.


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Vlt auch nen Morgan Threewheeler?
> https://www.google.de/search?q=morg...x4CADg&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=755


 
denke eher nicht, weil es wohl kein oldtimer war, und zumindest ein cabrio mit verdeck
aber iuch frag meinen vatter gleich mal


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2013)

Es gibt auch ein aktuellen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2013)

Morgans gibt es in neu gebaut, aber optisch "modern" war nur mal der Aero 8.


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

"Ne ne, so einer war das schon gar nicht"


sagte mein vater gerade zum aero 8


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2013)

Caterham Super 7, oder eine der Nachbauten?


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Caterham Super 7, oder eine der Nachbauten?



Der ist hinten aber nicht schmal. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

ne, also die hinterräder waren wohl verdeckt, bis fast auf den boden.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (30. März 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> 230 im Golf 2 ? G60 ? Das doch der einzigste der Real wirklich über 200 kommt
> Aber stimmt irgendwo schon bei den kleinen kisten ist das nochmal so ne Hausnummer, ich kenns von meinem alten Golf 1 GTI den bin ich einmal ohne Frontspoiler gefahren da waren über 120 auch nicht mehr angenehm, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen es war nen Leichtbau auf 680kg laut papieren, da war eigentlich auch nur noch 2 Sitze, Amaturenbrett und der Käfig drinne mit 120Ps ging das ding schon ab ohne Ende, da konnt die Haube aber auch nicht flattern dank schnellspanner, aber war auch nötig, das ding hat ja nur 5kg gewogen und nen schliesmechanismus gabs nicht


 

jupp war ein G60. Der Sound war einfach genial! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der ist hinten aber nicht schmal. Im Gegenteil.


 Ich weiß, aber von vorne passt es trotzdem.

Kannst du ungefähr sagen wie groß das Auto war?


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

also das auto war wohl schon recht lang, wie mir gesagt wurde.


könnte mir vorstellen dass es auch nicht all zu hoch war/ist


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2013)

Aber vorne  waren es  schon 2 Reifen?


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

Also ein Motorrad wars wohl zumindest nicht 

vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur rückwärts gefahren und keiner hats gemerkt ^^

ja, vorne 2 Reifen, hinten vermutlich auch, aber nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2013)

Ich dachte an sowas: Lit Motors


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2013)

Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> jupp war ein G60. Der Sound war einfach genial!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Hübsch, mit 5 Loch umbau und Porsche Felgen, lass mich raten, teile vom Passat VR6 genommen ?


----------



## Onkel Lutz (30. März 2013)

Nicht ganz. G60 und Vr6 Bremsen sind ja an sich gleich außer der Lochkreis. Der Umbau hätte nicht gelohnt .Hatte 4x100 auf 5x130.  War auch ein originaler G60


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2013)

Eben deswegen bin ich auf Passat VR6 gekommen, wenns nur für die Felgen auswahl ist, ist es wohl fast die einfachste Methode auser das der Antriebsstrang nicht passt wenn ich mich recht entsinne, lange lange ists her als ich noch an Golf´s geschraubt hab


----------



## Onkel Lutz (30. März 2013)

Stimmt die ersten Passat vr6 hatten die gleichen Bremsscheiben(Topftiefe) nur in 5 Loch. Da braucht man nur die Radnabe  umpressen. Hinten war es ja nur der Scheibenwechsel. Ach ja lang ist's her.


----------



## >ExX< (30. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich dachte an sowas: Lit Motors


 
das zählt nicht als auto, wo soll da der motor sein?


----------



## Beam39 (31. März 2013)

@Exx, wurde der morgan 3 wheeler schon genannt?

https://www.google.de/search?q=morg...GDsfi4QTx4oGABQ&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1920&bih=950


----------



## >ExX< (31. März 2013)

ja, der wurde schon genannt, bzw. der passt nicht wirklich


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Da fährt man einmal auf ein Tuningtreffen und was passiert? Unter den tausend Karren ziehen sie mich raus für eine Lautstärkenmessung... 98dB Standgeräusch und 86dB Fahrgeräusch. Gewonnen habe ich trotzdem nichts, als Andenken gab es aber eine Mängelkarte und eine Quittung über meine 20Euro hohe Strafe.


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2013)

und die haben nur dich rausgezogen?^^


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2013)

Wie kann denn das Vorbeifahrgeräusch leiser sein, als das Standgeräusch? Wegen der Messung, oder wie?


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Standgeräusch ist immer lauter als Fahrgeräusch, dass ist ganz normal.



>ExX< schrieb:


> und die haben nur dich rausgezogen?^^


 
Nene die haben noch einige andere rausgezogen, ansich sind auf so Treffen bestimmt 80% der Autos nicht komplett legal.


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2013)

Warst du aufem Carfreitag oder was?


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Mockstadt beim Anlassen.
Bin gerade auf das Gelände gefahren und wurde dann direkt rausgezogen, Standgeräuschsmessung und Fahrgeräusch. Die Polizei war aber äussert freundlich und hab einen nicht behandelt wie einen Schwerverbrecher, in irgend einer Zeitung muss sogar ein Bild von meiner Karre sein, den da war ein Pressefutzi der gleich mal ein Bild machen wollte. Im großen und ganzen hab ich noch Glück gehabt, normalerweise ist ein zu lauter Auspuff keine Verkehrshinderung... aber bei 26dB über dem Wert im Schein sieht das anders aus. Ich hätte genau so gut Heim laufen können... aber die Rennleitung hat schon nicht unrecht darum sehe ich die Schuld einzig und alleine bei mir. Gibt ja auch Kandidaten sie so ein Verhalten der Polizei nicht versteht... ich schon.


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2013)

Bei mir habe ich den Mittelschalldämpfer entfernen lassen. Das Auto ist im Stand relativ leise. Kaum Unterschied zur Serie. Laut wirds erst ab ca. 5000 Umdrehungen oder beim Zurückschalten. Kein Plan wie laut, aber laut.


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Durch den Auspuff ist meiner alt im Stand schon extrem laut, vorallem da das Teil wieso keinen Silencer hat und nicht für den deutschen Markt war. Alles in allem kann ich noch glücklich damit sein, kommt jetzt halt etwas dezenteres drauf. War mir eh mittlerweile zu laut, da ich so extrem viel fahren muss.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2013)

Wie soll der im Stand denn laiter sein als beim Fahren??

Ich meine 1000upm gegenüber 4000upm, dazu noch Wind und Abrollgeräusche?


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Schau mal in deinen Fahrzeugschein und du wirst sehen das Standgeräusch IMMER lauter ist als Fahrgeräusch. Es sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Messverfahren, natürlich wäre er beim Fahren lauter wenn man das Mikrofon an der selben Stelle halten würde die im Stand.


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2013)

ja, im stand ist es immer lauter, auch bei Mofa´s 

Mein Motorrad hat im Stand 90db  und beim Fahrgeräusch nur 77db

Auto weis ich gerade nicht.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2013)

Wie soll das denn angehen? 
Wenn ich da meinen Nachbar mit dem Mofa immer vorbeifahren höre bekomm ich sooo nen Hals. Wenn das Ding allerings im Hof vor sich hin tuckert nehm ichs kaum wahr.

@Riverna: Wie wurde bei dir gemessen?


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2013)

Standmessung wird glaube ich einen Meter neben dem Auto auf Kopfhöhe neben der Motorhaube gemacht - sollte eine Mittelung sein. Fahrtmessungen müsste eine Peakmessung mit mehr Abstand sein. Wie viel Dezibel pro Entfernungsverdopplung verloren gehen weißt du bestimmt selber. Windgeräusche gehen bei dem Abstand nicht mehr mit rein. Aber mach doch mal selber das Experiment: Stell dich neben dein Auto während es im Leerlauf vor sich hintuckert und dann lass einen Kumpel mal mit 30-50 an dir vorbeifahren. Wenn er nicht gerade nen Liebhaber des zweiten Ganges ist, wirst du die Fahrtlautstärke als leiser empfinden.


----------



## >ExX< (1. April 2013)

es ist doch auch viel subjektive wahrnemung.

Das Abrollgeräusch nimmt man sehr deutlich wahr, und trotzdem kann es sein dass es eigentlich gar nicht so laut ist, und somit der niedrigere wert erreicht wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2013)

Bei meinem sind's im Stand 76dB und Vorbeifahrt 73dB


----------



## kühlprofi (1. April 2013)

Cooler Autoshop 

Etel-Tuning


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Cooler Autoshop
> 
> Etel-Tuning


 
Der ist 2 Querstraßen von mir weg, soll ich jemandem was besorgen?


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2013)

Etel hat ja mal sooooooooooooo einen Bart (Die O's waren alle...).


----------



## kühlprofi (1. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der ist 2 Querstraßen von mir weg, soll ich jemandem was besorgen?


 
Ja gerne das Keilriemenfett


----------



## computertod (1. April 2013)

... ist aber immer wieder lustig


----------



## AeroX (1. April 2013)

Marderanlockgerät


----------



## computertod (1. April 2013)

ich bevorzuge Drehstrom auf Gardena


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. April 2013)

Für mich bitte das USB Startkabel


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2013)

Die Seite ist ja mal geil 

Ich nehme die Tachogewichte 
Tachogewichte - Etel-Tuning


----------



## Zappaesk (1. April 2013)

Bitte auch auf die PKW fremden Artikel achten. Ich finde den kabellosen Duschkopf sehr praktisch!


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2013)

Die Tachogewichte überzeugen mich nicht ganz. Die würden bei meiner Karre erst bei 140km/h ziehen, das ist definitv zu spät für den Sprint durch die 30er Zone.


----------



## AeroX (1. April 2013)

Der adapter von Gas auf Elektrik ist auch gut


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn angehen?
> Wenn ich da meinen Nachbar mit dem Mofa immer vorbeifahren höre bekomm ich sooo nen Hals. Wenn das Ding allerings im Hof vor sich hin tuckert nehm ichs kaum wahr.



Schrieb ich doch oben schonmal, es sind zwei komplett verschiedene Messverfahren. Fakt ist das Standgeräusch einfach eine höhere dB Angabe hat, weil eben anders gemessen wird.



watercooled schrieb:


> @Riverna: Wie wurde bei dir gemessen?


 
Standgeräusch wurde das Messgerät ca 1 Meter hinter den Auspuff gehalten und 3500U/Min, bei dem Fahrgeräusch musste ich mit 50km/h bei der Polizei vorbei fahren. Die standen ca 1 Meter neben der Straße...


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2013)

3500Upm sind bei den Jungs in Blau Standgeräusch?


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Scheinbar


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2013)

Auspuffdrossel - Etel-Tuning 

Ventilsitzpolster - Etel-Tuning


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Die Homepage hat schon sooo einen Bart. Und irgendwie auch extrem unlustig, zumindestens fand ich die Seite vor 5 Jahren schon unlustig.


----------



## Klutten (1. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 3500Upm sind bei den Jungs in Blau Standgeräusch?


 
Lies dir die unterschiedlichen Messverfahren doch mal durch, bevor du dich lustig machst. Ganz grob ohne weitere Randbedingungen (sind sehr viele) ...

Standgeräuschmessung:
Drehzahl max. Leistung < 5.000 1/min => 3/4 Drehzahl als Messpunkt
Drehzahl max. Leistung > 5.000 1/min => 1/2 Drehzahl als Messpunkt

Im Übrigen stellt die Polizei ja nur grobe Messungen an, die immer deutlich für den Fahrzeughalter ausgelegt sind (wie Riverna auch schon in etwa sagte). Wenn ein Fahrzeug (egal bei welcher Messmethode) weit außerhalb der Toleranz liegt, dann bemüht man uns, also eine Prüforganisation oder Technische Prüfstelle, eine genaue Messung vorzunehmen. Die amtliche Messung kostet aber immer teuer Geld, was man den Leuten ersparen will. Die Kontrolle inkl. Wiedervorführung reicht in vielen Fällen als verkehrserzieherische Maßnahme aus.


----------



## moe (1. April 2013)

Warum nimmt man da so hohe Drehzahlen? Dann ist doch eigentlich gar keine "Standgeräuschmessung" mehr.


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Wieso nicht? Es heißt Standgeräusch nicht Leerlaufgeräusch... es wird halt die Lautstärke im Stand und nicht in der Bewegung gemessen.


----------



## moe (1. April 2013)

Stimmt, aber wann steht ein Auto mit 3500 rpm an der Kreuzung?
Wenn ich so argumentiere, könnte ich ja auch sagen, das Standgeräusch wird bei abgestelltem Motor gemessen. Immerhin steht er dann ja.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich finde den kabellosen Duschkopf sehr praktisch!


War spontan auch mein Favorit


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Deine Argumentation ist... nunja ein wenig eigenartig. Es gibt halt gewisse Richtlinien, darunter z.B. diese das Standgeräusch so gemessen wird. Nun drüber zu diskutieren ob es anders heißen sollte/konnte/müsste ist doch verschwendete Zeit. Die Vorgaben sind so und damit muss man leben... Fakt ist die Karre war zu laut und somit ist es schon richtig und verständlich das ich rausgezogen wurde. Damit muss man halt klar kommen, wenn man sachen macht die nicht legal sind. Sich nun irgendwie versuchen raus zu reden ist nicht meine Einstellung, wenn ich "Fehler" mache stehe ich dazu. Was nicht heißt das ich es nicht wieder machen würde.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2013)

Wo wir schon beim Thema Auspuff sind:
Wenn ich jetzt ne Nachrüst komplettanlage drin habe zu der ein dB Killer gehört dann darf ich im Bereich der StVo ja auch nur mit diesem Fahren da das Auto ja mit diesem abgenommen wurde.
Welche Strafe würde mich erwarten wenn ich in einer Polizeikontrolle ohne den dB Killer erwischt werde?


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

Siehe meine Strafe... Mängelkarte und 20Euro Verwarnungsgeld.
Mit Glück bekommst du aber auch eine Stillegung, 170Euro Geldstrafe und 3 Punkte. Liegt quasi im Ermessen der Rennleitung... achso eine Anzeige wegen Lärmbelästigung könnte man rein theoretisch ebenfalls noch kassieren wenn es ganz blöd läuft.


----------



## moe (1. April 2013)

Wie das Kind genannt wird, ist in der Tat egal, ich will nur wissen, warum das Standgeräusch bei so hoher Drehzahl gemessen wird. Unbegründet machts für mich keinen Sinn und der Bezug zur Realität fehtl mir. Unter Standgeräusch verstehe ich das Geräusch, was das Auto im Leerlauf macht. 

Dass du für ein zu lautes Auto eine Strafe bekommst ist ja dein Ding, war aber abzusehen, denk ich mal.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Siehe meine Strafe... Mängelkarte und 20Euro Verwarnungsgeld.
> Mit Glück bekommst du aber auch eine Stillegung, 170Euro Geldstrafe und 3 Punkte. Liegt quasi im Ermessen der Rennleitung... achso eine Anzeige wegen Lärmbelästigung könnte man rein theoretisch ebenfalls noch kassieren wenn es ganz blöd läuft.



Aber bei dir wars ja an nem Renntag und zu deiner Anlage gehört kein dB Killer...oder etwa doch?


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Unter Standgeräusch verstehe ich das Geräusch, was das Auto im Leerlauf macht.



Du magst das anders sehen, die Rennleitung interessiert das jedoch weniger. Es ist halt so das eine gewisse Drehzahl vorhanden sein muss, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.



moe schrieb:


> Dass du für ein zu lautes Auto eine Strafe bekommst ist ja dein Ding, war aber abzusehen, denk ich mal.



Ja war es 



watercooled schrieb:


> Aber bei dir wars ja an nem Renntag und zu deiner Anlage gehört kein dB Killer...oder etwa doch?



Renntag? 
Ich habe keine Anlage sondern nur einen A-Spec Auspuff aus den Staaten wo normalerweise ein Silencer verbaut werden soll. Ändert aber in meinem Fall nichts da der Auspuff in Deutschland selbst mit Silencer nicht gefahren werden darf, da kein E-Prüfzeichen drauf ist. Morgen kommt mein Ersatz Auspuff drauf, Remus mit E-Nummer. Der wird wohl drauf bleiben... kein Bock jetzt ständig auf die Polizei zu achten, dass ist definitiv nicht der Sinn von einem Winter/Alltagsfahrzeug.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## >ExX< (2. April 2013)

Batterie war gestern schon wieder down, vielleicht klemme ich mal die nachgerüsteten lautsprecher ab.
Radio geht nur an wenn die zündung an ist, das zieht schonmal nix, dann könnte ich die lautsprecher ja eig auch ausschließen oder?

Wenn eine batterie  schon sehr tiefentladen war ist die ja meistens schrott.
Könnt ihr mir genau sagen was daran kaputt ist?

Ist die säure dadrin dann kaputt?
Wahrscheinlich eher die anoden und kathoden oder?


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2013)

Da ist ne Zelle oder 2 tot. Das sulfatiert rasend schnell und es legt sich ne Kristallschicht um die Bleiplatten.
Theoretisch könntest du das irgendwie abkratzen...aber naja 

Hängen die Lautsprecher an ner Endstufe? Wenn ja klemm die doch mal ab.


----------



## Beam39 (2. April 2013)

@Exx, meiner ist im Übrigen letztens doch angesprungen  Hab seitdem keine Probs mehr, obwohl der ADAC-Mann auch meinte das ne Zelle futsch ist. Ich warte mal ab jetzt.


----------



## moe (2. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du magst das anders sehen, die Rennleitung interessiert das jedoch weniger. Es ist halt so das eine gewisse Drehzahl vorhanden sein muss, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.


 
Ich weiß, ich will aber wissen, warum die Drehzahl so hoch ist. 
(Eigentlich warte ich nur drauf, dass Klutten sich meldet.)


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2013)

Standmessung, nicht Leerlaufmessung . Sagt es doch schon. Eine angedeutete Erklärung hat Klutten doch schon mit seinen Anmerkungen zur Drehzahl bei Maximalleistung gegeben .


----------



## moe (2. April 2013)

Irgendwie reden wir an einander vorbei.

Ich weiß, dass die Drehzahl so hoch ist, ich will nur wissen warum. Bei den Richtlinien gehts doch darum, Umwelt und Umfeld das Wagens nicht übermäßig durch Lärm zu belästigen. Dass der Lärmpegel irgendwie gemessen werden muss, ist auch klar. Aber im Stand mit so hoher Drehzahl? Bei dem Szenario fehlt mir einfach der Bezug zum Alltag (im Gegensatz zum Fahrgeräusch). Die Drehzahl bei Maximalleistung regelt ja nur, bei welcher Drehzahl die Messung tatsächlich durchgeführt wird, erklärt aber nicht, warum diese so hoch sein muss.


----------



## >ExX< (2. April 2013)

Glück für dich beam 

Hm, das ist blöd mit der kristallschicht.
Dachte vielleicht dass ich einfach die schwefelsäure austauschen kann, aber das wäre ja zu einfach


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Welche Strafe würde mich erwarten wenn ich in einer Polizeikontrolle ohne den dB Killer erwischt werde?



Zwischen dem, was Riverna bereits beispielhaft als Strafe geschrieben hat, bis hin zum Erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis (inkl. 6-7 Punkte in Flensburg nach alter Regelung) ist quasi alles drin und man hat meist Glück, dass die Polizei einem nicht den dicksten Strick dreht. Alles eine Frage des Auftretens - wer freundlich ist und mit Verständnis reagiert, dem wird man in der Regel auch dementsprechend passende Strafe aufdrücken.

Man darf nie vergessen, dass bei Umbauten oder unzulässigen Veränderungen, die Änderungen des Abgas- und Geräuschverhaltens zur Folge haben, die Betriebserlaubnis sofort erloschen ist.



moe schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich will aber wissen, warum die Drehzahl so hoch ist.
> (Eigentlich warte ich nur drauf, dass Klutten sich meldet.)


 
Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Die Messverfahren sind vom DIN festgelegt, hangeln sich durch diverse EG-Richtlinien und beinhalten komplexe mathematische Prozesse, wie z.B. die logarithmische Bewertung in Bezug auf die Entfernung von Schallkörpern, sodass die Messung ohne Einfluss getätigt werden kann. Alles in Allem aber recht passig, denn aus der Praxis kann ich dir sagen, dass in den festgelegten Drehzahlbereichen der höchste Schalldruckpegel anliegt - auch wenn das menschliche Ohr dort schnell täuschen lässt.


----------



## Riverna (2. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Man darf nie vergessen, dass bei Umbauten oder unzulässigen Veränderungen, die Änderungen des Abgas- und Geräuschverhaltens zur Folge haben, die Betriebserlaubnis sofort erloschen ist.


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz, hab mich heute auch mit dem Prüfer unterhalten der mich da bestätigt. Hat man einen eingetragenen Auspuff oder einen mit E-Nummer der einfach (mit der Zeit?) zu laut ist, ist dies nur ein defekt und das Fahrzeug darf *NICHT!* stillgelegt werden. Ist der Auspuff jedoch nicht für den deutschen oder europäischen Markt gekennzeichnet ist, hat die Polizei das Recht den Wagen still zu legen. Wobei das angeblich auch nicht jeder Polizist darf sondern nur besonders geschulte, auf diese Aussage würde ich mich aber nicht verlassen.


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz, hab mich heute auch mit dem Prüfer unterhalten der mich da bestätigt.



Falsch, beachte, dass ich von "Umbauten oder unzulässigen Veränderungen" geschrieben habe.

Siehe auch...



			
				§19 StVZO schrieb:
			
		

> (2) Die Betriebserlaubnis des Fahrzeugs bleibt, wenn  sie nicht ausdrücklich entzogen wird, bis zu seiner endgültigen  Außerbetriebsetzung wirksam. Sie erlischt, wenn Änderungen vorgenommen  werden, durch die
> 
> die in der Betriebserlaubnis genehmigte Fahrzeugart geändert wird,
> eine Gefährdung von Verkehrsteilnehmern zu erwarten ist oder
> *das Abgas- oder Geräuschverhalten verschlechtert wird.*



Das "wird" am Ende deutet schon auf ein äußeres Einwirken hin, nicht z.B. Verschleiß.



Riverna schrieb:


> Hat man einen eingetragenen Auspuff oder einen mit E-Nummer der einfach (mit der Zeit?) zu laut ist, ist dies nur ein defekt und das Fahrzeug darf *NICHT!* stillgelegt werden. ...


 
Richtig, das ist ja auch kein "Umbau oder eine unzulässige Veränderung".


----------



## Riverna (2. April 2013)

Ok dann haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet bzw ich habe es falsch verstanden 
Aber es wird allgemein öfters behauptet das ein zu lauter Auspuff immer eine Stilllegung rechtfertigen würde, was es eben nicht immer stimmt.


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2013)

Nein, das muss man klar differenzieren. Unter anderem auch ein Grund, warum sich die Polizei im Falle ernsthafter rechtlicher Konsequenzen einen Sachverständigen von TÜV oder Dekra dazuholt. Die Polizei ordnet an, wir prüfen und *nur *die oberste Verkehrsbehörde kann dann die Stilllegung veranlassen.


----------



## Riverna (2. April 2013)

Ich werd mir die Tage mal mein eventuell neues Auto anschauen, es zieht mich aktuell doch stark in die Skyline R33 Ecke. Ein Freund war heute bei MPS und hat seinen R33 GTST abstimmen lassen, 365PS bei 0.7bar LD... nicht schlecht mit mehr Ladedruck wären auch über 500PS drin. Leider macht sein Automatikgetriebe nicht soviel Drehmoment mit... bei mir wird es zum Glück ein Schalter. 
Dafür muss mein roter NX leider weg... jemand Interesse?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. April 2013)

Hier 
Kann ich mir aber vermutlich nocht leisten, hab ja erst ein Saxophon gekauft...
MFG


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das ein 210PS starker und 20 Jahre alter Japaner so das richtige wäre für einen Fahranfänger


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. April 2013)

Weshalb nicht? 
Würde mich schon mal interessieren das Fahrzeug, aber ich sehe dein Argument...
MfG


----------



## >ExX< (3. April 2013)

Und dann auch noch ein exot den man nicht injeder beliebigen werkstatt reparieren lassen kann^^


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Weshalb nicht?


 
Schon mal ein Auto mit 200PS gefahren das ausser Servolenkung und ABS keinerlei Helfer hat? Es ist zwar "nur" ein Fronttriebler und er würde einiges mehr verzeihen als ein Hecktriebler... aber meine Freundin z.B. (6 Jahre in Führerscheinbesitz) will mit dem Auto nicht fahren da sie Angst hat und das obwohl sie selber keinen 50PS Corsa fährt. Ausserdem sind die Ersatzteilpreise schon sehr hoch, z.B. kostet eine neue Wasserpumpe inkl Einbau 680Euro. Ich mein du kannst das Auto gerne kaufen, aber ob du damit auf Dauer glücklich wirst wage ich zu bezweifeln. Vorallem steht bei dem Wagen noch die TÜV Abnahme an, da bist du mal ganz schnell 3000Euro und mehr los 

Achso und ein Satz Reifen musst du pro Jahr auch einplanen wenn du das Auto artgerecht behandeln willst, es ist keine Trailerqueen sondern hat ein haufen Parts aus dem Motorsport und somit wäre normales Fahren nicht das richtige. Den Wagen habe ich quasi zum "Ballern" aufgebaut.


----------



## watercooled (3. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dafür muss mein roter NX leider weg... jemand Interesse?


 
*meld* Wo wohnst du denn?

Aber ein R33 ist schon Sahne.....ist mir nur zu teuer  Ich bleib denk ich fürn Anfang beim 200SX  Hach Japaner sind einfach Herrlich


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2013)

In der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main.


----------



## watercooled (3. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> In der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main.



Hmm....etwas weit weg (Stuttgart) 

Edit: Obwohl...2 Stunden


----------



## winner961 (3. April 2013)

Hast du überhaupt schon einen Führerschein watercooled?


----------



## watercooled (3. April 2013)

Bald  Aber man darf sich ja mal umschauen


----------



## winner961 (3. April 2013)

Ja umschauen darf man sich immer


----------



## Hübie (3. April 2013)

Tja bei uns steht nun Nachwuchs an und ich sehe mich nach einem neuen Elch um. Unsere beiden kommen weg (Verkaufsthread im Marktplatz). Habe da den Volvo V70 III im Visier. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Ich will den als Diesel mit Geartronic haben (so wie mein jetziger S60).
Wie stehts denn da um den DPF? Es wird gesagt der sei wartungsfrei. Beim 2008er Passat meines Bruders muss alle xx Kilometer ein Additiv rein und ich glaube der Filter muss auch mal getauscht werden. Beim Volvo aber nicht?


----------



## watercooled (3. April 2013)

Additiv? Habsch jetzt noch nie gehört. Haben auch den 08er TDI.


----------



## >ExX< (3. April 2013)

Meinst du vielleicht bluemotion?^^


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2013)

Ich würde mal auf die Diskussion über die entsprechende Lage bei BMW verweisen(such mal hier im Thread nach Kluttens Beiträgen). "Wartungsfrei" hört dann bei ca. 100tkm doch mal auf, wenn man auch die nächsten 100k ohne Ärger machen will.


----------



## Hübie (3. April 2013)

Ja genau. Bei BMW ist definitiv auch so. Und bei Volvo?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvTyCrBxTAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## computertod (3. April 2013)

Kann wer was zum Motor vom Polo 6N 1.4 16V mit 101PS sagen?


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2013)

Solche Vollpfosten!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. April 2013)

Ist doch sehr werbewirksam


----------



## totovo (3. April 2013)

Okay...


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> Ja genau. Bei BMW ist definitiv auch so. Und bei Volvo?


 Arg, irgendwie dachte ich du willst auf das Getriebe hinaus. 

So einen Partikelfilter ohne Additiv frei zu brennen ist technisch auf jeden Fall möglich, also wenn Volvo keines verlangt wird es wohl auch nicht gebraucht bzw. da gibt es überhaupt keinen entsprechenden Tank.


Riverna schrieb:


> Schon mal ein Auto mit 200PS gefahren das ausser Servolenkung und ABS keinerlei Helfer hat?


Wo soll da ein Problem sein? Ohne Servo und ABS wäre es vielleicht etwas weniger Alltäglich, aber so?


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Kann wer was zum Motor vom Polo 6N 1.4 16V mit 101PS sagen?


 
Ist auch im Golf 4 verbaut. In meiner Werkstatt wurde mir gesagt, dass der bis auf ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" baugleich zum 75PS ist. Viele Unterschiede seien da neben leichten mechanischen Besonderheiten durch das Steuergerät ausgelöst. Man könne das Steuergerät des 101PS auch leicht anpassen und der 75PS würde mehr leisten. Habe ich aber nicht weiter nachgefragt (weil ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann bei nem Sauger...) .
Wenn du über 100PS nehmen willst, dann nimm den 1,6l. Der soll ruhiger laufen.


----------



## computertod (3. April 2013)

1,6l hab ich noch keinen aufgetrieben und der 1,4l würd halt heut in der Zeitung stehen, von daher^^
aber da ich aktuell eh schon einen 6N fahre, nur halt mit der kleinen Maschine, eilts auch nicht


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2013)

Hübie schrieb:


> ... Wie stehts denn da um den DPF? Es wird gesagt der sei wartungsfrei. Beim 2008er Passat meines Bruders muss alle xx Kilometer ein Additiv rein und ich glaube der Filter muss auch mal getauscht werden. Beim Volvo aber nicht?


 
Du würfeltst da mehrere Dinge durcheinander. Partikelfilter bei Dieselfahrzeugen haben die Aufgabe, die Feinstaubbelastung (aus Russ) in der Luft zu verringern. Diese sind je nach Prinzip weitestgehend wartungsfrei und sollten je nach Fahrweise und Fahrprofil grob 200.000 km und mehr halten. Grundvoraussetzung ist eine funktionierende Regeneration (Freibrennen) über die Lebensdauer.

Daneben verfügen diese Fahrzeuge schon seit langem über einen Oxidations-Katalysator, der z.B. generell eine bessere Schadstoffklasseneinstufung erlaubt. Für Euro5, Euro6 oder EAV benötigen besonders sparsam eingestufte Fahrzeuge extrem niedrige Werte bei den Stickoxiden (nahe Null). Harnstoff (Markenname z.B. AdBlue) hilft hier mittels eines Reduktionskatalysators (SCR) diese Werte zu erreichen und dazu ist noch eine Kraftstoffersparnis von 7-10% möglich. Das Verhältnis von Harnstofflösung zu Diesel beträgt ~1:20 - 1:30. Saubere Technik und natürlich auch wichtig für das Marketing, da man diese Fahrzeuge teuer anbietet.

Grundsätzlich also zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Genaue technische Hintergründe muss ich aber auch nachlesen, hab leider nur noch Bruchstücke im Hirn.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> hab leider nur noch Bruchstücke im Hirn.


 
*******, das muss doch wehtun!


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2013)

Tut es auch. Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich noch so viele Einzelheiten zu irgendwelchen Techniken parat, aber mein derzeitiger Job überflutet mein Gehirn täglich mit so vielen Richtlinien, Gesetzen und anderen Verordnungen, sodass viele Dinge auf der Strecke bleiben. Es wird immer verlangt, dass man alles weiß, aber das menschliche Gehirn ist begrenzt ...oder ich werde einfach alt.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...oder ich werde einfach alt.


 
Wem sagst du das! Habe erst letzte Woche einen Runden gefeiert und bin jetzt offiziell alt!


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich 

"Offiziell alt" ist bei mir noch ein Jahr hin, ich fühle mich aber schon entsprechend.


----------



## Lee (3. April 2013)

Ich bin heute durch ein Schlagloch gefahren, etwa 3-4 Centimeter tief und gut 3,5 Handlängen lang, das ganze bei 50km/h. Das Auto ist fast neu, hat erst 300km, wenn das zum Beispiel in der Beurteilung der Stoßdämpfer/Fahrwerk ne Rolle spielt. Wahrscheinlich auch gerade deswegen bin ich gerade noch hypersensibel was eventuelle Beschädigungen angeht. 
Jedenfalls, beim drüber Fahren ging zwar ein guter Ruck durchs Auto, aber ob der stärker war als bei normalen Bodenunebenheiten kann ich nicht sagen. Blöderweise hatte ich nen Kasten Bier im Kofferraum, wodurch man eher Glas gehört hat, als was anderes.  
Kann bei sowas schon ein Schaden entstanden sein, oder reagier ich über? Und wenn ja, woran? Nur am Reifen oder auch an der Achse oder am Fahrwerk? Mein Verstand sagt mir ist nicht weiter schlimm, mein Herz eher ich sollte gleich in ne Werkstatt 

Im Bild ist rechts vom schwarzen Strich gleich das senkrechte Gefälle der vollen Tiefe. Der Rest des Loches ist ein klein wenig flacher gewesen, aber es war immernoch ein Loch, keine Mulde.


----------



## Mosed (3. April 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die Runde:

Dank eines nicht verschuldeten Unfalls darf ich mir ein neues Auto kaufen. Ich habe ein sehr interessantes Angebot gefunden, allerdings ist es ein Raucherauto (trotz Nichtraucherpaket ^^).
Es hat aber Lederausstattung - würdet ihre sagen, dass man das Auto wieder geruchsneutral bekommt oder wird es nach kurzer Zeit wieder stinken? Laut BMW Händler ist das Fahrzeug gerade in der Aufbereitung. Was auch immer das genau bedeutet.

Zweite Frage:
Ich hatte einen 320i E46 Automatik - 170 PS. Ist der E90 320i 150 PS spürbar schwächer? Meine Schätzung ist, dass der unten rum zu schwach ist. Dann wäre wohl eher der 320i 170 PS (oft teuer) oder der 325i angesagt.


----------



## >ExX< (3. April 2013)

3 bis 4 Zentimeter.......

Wir haben hier Schlaglöcher, die sind bestimmt so 7 bis 8cm 
mach dir keinen kopp, da ist nichts passiert


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2013)

@Mosed:
Der Dachhimmel und der Boden sind halt trotzdem mit Textil ausstraffiert, da kann sich so einiges sammeln. Einfach nach der Aufbereitung mal Proberiechen. 
Wenn der Händler allerdings schon direkt angibt dass es ein Raucherauto ist, würde ich erst einmal das Schlimmste befürchten.


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo soll da ein Problem sein? Ohne Servo und ABS wäre es vielleicht etwas weniger Alltäglich, aber so?



Schon mal sowas gefahren? Und damit meine ich keine 1800 Kilo schweres Eisenschwein sondern etwas vergleichbares. Dann kannst du dir die Frage eigentlich selber beantworten.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2013)

Meiner gilt wohl als "Eisenschwein", auch wenn er nicht ganz die 1.8t erreicht. Aber z.B. 1.4t mit 270PS Mittelmotor und Heckantrieb ohne ABS und Servo nur für die Bremse(und 1.Gang links unten, das ist das einzig wirklich komplizierte) könnt ich anbieten  . Grundsätzlich find ich starke Motorisierung nicht weiter tragisch. Ein Gaspedal darf man halt nicht digital bedienen.
Bremse ohne ABS ist da eher kritisch, aber das hat deiner ja.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> 3 bis 4 Zentimeter.......
> 
> Wir haben hier Schlaglöcher, die sind bestimmt so 7 bis 8cm
> mach dir keinen kopp, da ist nichts passiert


 
Bei uns gibt es auch sehr viele tiefe Schlaglöcher. Sind über diesen Winter auch definitiv mehr geworden, mein Sportfahrwerk bedankt sich 



Mosed schrieb:


> Zweite Frage:
> Ich hatte einen 320i E46 Automatik - 170 PS. Ist der E90 320i 150 PS spürbar schwächer? Meine Schätzung ist, dass der unten rum zu schwach ist. Dann wäre wohl eher der 320i 170 PS (oft teuer) oder der 325i angesagt.


 
Einfach mal beim Freundlichen probefahren. Warum denn kein Diesel, z.b. ein e90 18d oder 20d ?


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2013)

Wir reden aber nicht von Heckantrieb sondern von Frontantrieb, schon mal einen FWD mit 200PS + und ohne Helfer gefahren? Wenn du da einen Klumpfuss hast und nicht etwas Gefühl hast du einen Reifenverschleiß wie ein Rennfahrer. Das ist definitiv nichts für einen Fahranfänger... damit fährt der arme Kerl sich doch tot. Bin normalerweise niemand der sagt das Fahranfänger nur xx PS haben sollten... aber der Wagen ist aufgrund des Fahrwerks, der Einstellung (Sturz ist Stichwort) relativ zickig und er würde im besten Fall sicherlich irgendwann im Graben landen. Aber ich würde den Wagen eh nie an einen Fahranfänger verkaufen, fände das grob fahrlässig. Wir reden immerhin von einem Auto das keinerlei Sicherheitsstandards mehr erfüllt und eine relativ weiche Karosserie hat. Damit kann man sich schnell zu Klump fahren, wäre nicht der erste.

Ich will den Wagen natürlich nicht als Rennwagen hinstellen, dafür hat er zu wenig Leistung... aber eben kein passendes Auto für einen Fahranfänger.


----------



## Hübie (3. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du würfeltst da mehrere Dinge durcheinander. Partikelfilter bei Dieselfahrzeugen haben die Aufgabe, die Feinstaubbelastung (aus Russ) in der Luft zu verringern. Diese sind je nach Prinzip weitestgehend wartungsfrei und sollten je nach Fahrweise und Fahrprofil grob 200.000 km und mehr halten. Grundvoraussetzung ist eine funktionierende Regeneration (Freibrennen) über die Lebensdauer.
> 
> Daneben verfügen diese Fahrzeuge schon seit langem über einen Oxidations-Katalysator, der z.B. generell eine bessere Schadstoffklasseneinstufung erlaubt. Für Euro5, Euro6 oder EAV benötigen besonders sparsam eingestufte Fahrzeuge extrem niedrige Werte bei den Stickoxiden (nahe Null). Harnstoff (Markenname z.B. AdBlue) hilft hier mittels eines Reduktionskatalysators (SCR) diese Werte zu erreichen und dazu ist noch eine Kraftstoffersparnis von 7-10% möglich. Das Verhältnis von Harnstofflösung zu Diesel beträgt ~1:20 - 1:30. Saubere Technik und natürlich auch wichtig für das Marketing, da man diese Fahrzeuge teuer anbietet.
> 
> Grundsätzlich also zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Genaue technische Hintergründe muss ich aber auch nachlesen, hab leider nur noch Bruchstücke im Hirn.


 
 Alles klar. Werd da noch mal nachhaken. Morgen früh bin ich eh bei meinem Elchhändler und kann denen mal Löcher in den Bauch fragen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. April 2013)

@Riverna: Da reizt es mich doch glatt noch mehr das Auto unter deinen fachkundigen Händen mal fahren zu dürfen 
Aber zum dauerhaften Fahren hast du natürlich recht...
MfG


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2013)

Probefahren würde ich nur Leute lassen die als Käufer in Frage kämen und dann nur mit minimierter Drehzahl.  Da ich jedoch bezweifel das überhaupt jemand soviel Geld auf den Tisch legt (ist halt ein altes Auto) wird sich das wohl irgendwann zur Debatte stehen. Muss ich wohl doch Platz schaffen und den Skyline als Auto Nr.3 anschaffen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Zweite Frage:
> Ich hatte einen 320i E46 Automatik - 170 PS. Ist der E90 320i 150 PS spürbar schwächer? Meine Schätzung ist, dass der unten rum zu schwach ist. Dann wäre wohl eher der 320i 170 PS (oft teuer) oder der 325i angesagt.


 
Die 4 Zylinder Saugmotoren von BMW sind toter als tot. Ich würde eher in die Richtung R6 gehen.


----------



## der_yappi (4. April 2013)

Durfte heute wieder Öl nachkippen... 
Letztes Jahr im Mai den Ölwechsel gehabt.
3,5l kamen da rein. ende letzten Jahres durfte ich den Rest des 5l-Kanisters reinkippen.
Seitdem kam noch eine 1l-Dose dazu. Heute hat er zum ersten Mal das Kännchen gezeigt.
Also wieder reingekippt. 1l rein - kein Anzeichen auf dem Peilstab zu erkennen gewesen.
Also ab zum  und den mal gefragt (kann ja sein, dass ich zu blöd zum kontrollieren bin)
Auch der hat nichts erkannt und durfte nochmals 1,5l nachschütten bis der Stab bis zur richtigen Markierung benetzt war.

Jetzt soll ich 1000km fahren und dann nochmals zur Kontrolle vorbei.

Er meinte auch, ich soll vom Longlife Öl nach VW50400/VW50700 weg und ein VW50200-Öl nehmen - hätte ja ein festes Jahres / Kilometer (15k) Intervall.

Das nächste Auto bekommt garantiert keinen 1.4 TSI Motor mehr.
Da gehts lieber zu den Franzosen zurück. Meit unseren Puggis hatten wir nie irgendein Ölschlucker in der Garage...


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2013)

Brauchen die neuen VW-Motoren so viel Öl? Also bei meinem alten 1,4l muss ich alle 1500km mal nachkippen, weil die Markierung vom oberen Drittel des Peilstabes dann ungefähr auf die Minimummarkierung abgesunken ist. Also vielleicht so 0,3-0,4l 5W40...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2013)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein 2. günstiges Auto nur für die Rennstrecke zulege.
z.B. einen E46 330i. 
Die bekommt man ja relativ günstig in einem guten Zustand, hier z.B. einer BMW 330i ** FACELIFT * 2.Hand * XENON ** als Limousine in Geislingen
Oder gibt es da noch andere, die ich im Moment nicht auf der Pfanne habe 
Die älteren 3er sind leider oft schon sehr verbastelt 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Brauchen die neuen VW-Motoren so viel Öl? Also  bei meinem alten 1,4l muss ich alle 1500km mal nachkippen, weil die  Markierung vom oberen Drittel des Peilstabes dann ungefähr auf die  Minimummarkierung abgesunken ist. Also vielleicht so 0,3-0,4l  5W40...


 
Frag mal die Polo GTI und Audi A1 1,4 TFSI Fraktion. Der Motor frisst richtig


----------



## der_yappi (4. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Brauchen die neuen VW-Motoren so viel Öl? Also bei meinem alten 1,4l muss ich alle 1500km mal nachkippen, weil die Markierung vom oberen Drittel des Peilstabes dann ungefähr auf die Minimummarkierung abgesunken ist. Also vielleicht so 0,3-0,4l 5W40...


 
Im Seatforum sind etliche FR oder Cuprafahrer richtig angepisst.
Mancher hat schon den zweiten oder dritten(!) Motor drinnen.
Kannst dich ja mal durchlesen: Erst hoher Ölverbrauch, dann Motorproblem / Motorschaden beim TSI (Benziner) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Im Seatforum sind etliche FR oder Cuprafahrer richtig angepisst.
> Mancher hat schon den zweiten oder dritten(!) Motor drinnen.
> Kannst dich ja mal durchlesen: Erst hoher Ölverbrauch, dann Motorproblem / Motorschaden beim TSI (Benziner) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans


 
Beim A1 haben viele auch schon den 3. drinn: Ölverbrauch 185PS A1 - A1talk.de

Zitat:



> Erst hab ich mit 1l Öl ca. 4.000km geschafft, nach nem halben Jahr dann nur noch 2.000km und nun halt wohl nur noch ca. 1.400km
> 
> Heute hat mich mein Händler angerufen, Audi hätte sich gemeldet...und das einzige was sie gesagt hätten:
> “Bitte bauen sie umgehend einen neuen Motor ein.“


----------



## der_yappi (4. April 2013)

Aber das sind doch alles nur x-Beliebige Einzelfälle... /Ironie
Wie mit dem DSG (in China Rückruf - hier Aussitzen)


----------



## moe (4. April 2013)

Bei meinem 99er 206er hab ich vor nem halben Jahr Ölwechsel gemacht und bis kurz vor max aufgefüllt. Eben hab ich den Ölstand kontrolliert: Steht immer noch auf kurz vor max. Seit ~8000km.


----------



## der_yappi (4. April 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Bei meinem 99er 206er hab ich vor nem halben Jahr Ölwechsel gemacht und bis kurz vor max aufgefüllt. Eben hab ich den Ölstand kontrolliert: Steht immer noch auf kurz vor max. Seit ~8000km.


 
War bei meinem 206er auch so...


----------



## winner961 (4. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein 2. günstiges Auto nur für die Rennstrecke zulege.
> z.B. einen E46 330i.
> Die bekommt man ja relativ günstig in einem guten Zustand, hier z.B. einer BMW 330i ** FACELIFT * 2.Hand * XENON ** als Limousine in Geislingen
> Oder gibt es da noch andere, die ich im Moment nicht auf der Pfanne habe
> ...



Wie wäre ein E30 318is ? Ist ein sehr beliebtes Rallyeauto und Rennauto oder eben einen R6 aus der Generation die sollten für Rennstrecken reichen ???


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2013)

Also Riverna....dein Sound im 100NX....der macht mich richtig neidisch


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. April 2013)

Man man man, was ihr alle an Öl nachkippt. Bei meiner VW Gurke habe ich vor einem Jahr den Ölwechsel gemacht und jetzt sind immer noch knapp 3/4 drinnen, natürlich ohne Nachkippen. 
Dafür frisst der kleine 3-Zylinder gerne mal 11 Liter/100 km (Kurzstrecke only im Winter)


----------



## der_yappi (4. April 2013)

Ich probiers jetzt mal mit nem anderen Öl
Von 5W30 nach VW50400-Norm (LongLife-Öl) geh ich auf ein, laut Anleitung zugelassenes, 0W40 Öl nach VW50200.
Da ich eh kein LongLife machen lasse passt es. Habe extra nochmals die Anleitung konsultiert.

Zum Glück kauf ich mein Öl übers www.
Bei der Tanke 25€ / l
Im Autohaus/Werkstatt 33€/l
im www so durchschnittlich 7-8€/l
Schon ein deftiger Unterschied.
Zum Glück musste ich für die 1,5l die mir der  in der Werkstatt nachgekippt hat nichts zahlen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Wie wäre ein E30 318is ? Ist ein sehr beliebtes Rallyeauto und Rennauto oder eben einen R6 aus der Generation die sollten für Rennstrecken reichen ???


 
Da zahlt man allerdings auch schon den "youngtimer-Zuschlag", zumindest bei gut erhaltenen.  Der E36 als R6 wäre auch eine Option, kostet allerdings auch schon ähnlich viel wie der E46.


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2013)

Was z.B. Innenausstattung an geht ist "gut erhalten" ja für die Zwecke nicht nötig.


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2013)

Und 1 oder 2 Dellen bzw ein zerkratzter Lack wären ja auch nicht das Problem.
Motor und Getriebe müssen passen, Fahrwerk wird warscheinlich eh was härteres reinkommen?


----------



## >ExX< (4. April 2013)

glaube kaum dass man mit nem ausgelutschtem serienfahrwerk auf die Renne will


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2013)

Hachja....das wär jetzt was  Nissan 200 Turbo 16V SX als Sportwagen/Coupé in Reinstedt

Kann man auch noch bisschen was dran machen


----------



## Klutten (4. April 2013)

Ein Auto ohne Brief ...und das ganz plötzlich. 



> ..., leider ist nun der Fahrzeugbrief nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein Auto ohne Brief ...und das ganz plötzlich.


 
Den kann man doch einfach neu beantragen?

Ich weiss schon worauf du rauswillst...aber ich bin doch nur der dumme Käufer?


----------



## Klutten (4. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> ...aber ich bin doch nur der *dumme *Käufer?



Du kennst also das alte Sprichwort ...und jeden morgen steht wieder einer auf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was z.B. Innenausstattung an geht ist "gut erhalten" ja für die Zwecke nicht nötig.


 
Motor, Getriebe, Antriebsstrang, das sollte auch gut in Schuss sein. Eine gut erhaltene Innenausstattung könnte man auch noch verkaufen.
Weitere Investitionen wären dann ja auch noch eine anderes Fahrwerk, leichte Felgen und unter Umständen eine geänderte Bremsanlage sowie bessere Sitze ( Sitze ohne nennenswerten Seitenhalt sind das schlimmste auf dem Track )


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du kennst also das alte Sprichwort ...und jeden morgen steht wieder einer auf.


 
Und genau deshalb müsste es doch da irgendwas geben das mich absichert?


----------



## >ExX< (4. April 2013)

Kaufbeleg, dann sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2013)

Einen Brief neu beantragen ist alles andere als einfach, hab das Spiel bei meinem grauen NX durch. Das ganze zog sich über 3 Monate ! hin. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Also Riverna....dein Sound im 100NX....der macht mich richtig neidisch


 
Naja hab schon besseres gehört, für einen 4 Zylinder aber schon ok.



watercooled schrieb:


> Hachja....das wär jetzt was


 
Wenn man auf Lagerschalenschäden, Rost und ständige Turboprobleme am 4ten Zylinder steht ist es durchaus das geeignete Auto 

Morgen geht es nach Frankreich auf den Circuit De L Anneau Du Rhin


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Naja hab schon besseres gehört, für einen 4 Zylinder aber schon ok.
> 
> Wenn man auf Lagerschalenschäden, Rost und ständige Turboprobleme am 4ten Zylinder steht ist es durchaus das geeignete Auto



Darfst doch stolz drauf sein  
Wobei der beste 4 Zyli Sound mMn von den Subaru Boxern kommt.

Hatte ja schonmal gesagt das ich mich in den S13 verliebt habe. 
Ich meine wenn man den CA18 @ Stock fährt wird der mir ja nicht gleich am nächsten Eck platzen 
Vor allem als Fahranfänger. 
Ich denke schon das da ein 150PS Frontkratzer besser geeignet wäre aber....


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2013)

Glaub mir mit einem S13 wirst du nicht glücklich, schon gar nicht als Fahranfänger. Dir ist bewusst wie sich ein Hecktrieber im Winter verhält?  Auch bei Serienleistung macht der CA18DET Probleme, z.B. gehen die Turbodichtungen ständig kaputt, der 4 Zylinder hat immer Hitzeprobleme da hilft nur ein Topmountkrümmer. Und damit der S13 überhaupt Fahrspaß bereitet muss er erstmal gemappt werden und einen Upgrade Turbolader bekommen.

Warum muss es überhaupt 150PS + sein wenn du Fahranfänger bist? Tut es da nicht auch erstmal was normales? Gerade die Nissans sind im Unterhalt extrem teuer... kannst dich gerne mal informieren was eine Wasserpumpe für einen SR20 kostet oder ob man die Motorlager vom CA18 noch nachbestellen kann.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. April 2013)

Riverna, du merkst wir Fahranfänger würden alle gern wollen 
Ich muss morgen erstmal wieder 280km Strecke reißen, mit dem Peugot meiner Mutter, das ist dann ca 1200km Strecke in unter 14 Tagen...
MfG


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2013)

Nein ich merke das die Fahranfänger von heute wohl sich nicht richtig über ihre Wunschautos zu informieren scheinen und leicht "verwöhnt" sind 
Aber im Grunde kann es mir auch egal sein ob die Kiste der hälfte der Zeit nicht fährt da ihr die nötige Kohle für Ersatzteile nicht habt oder ob ihr euch damit sogar um einen Baum wickelt. Alles schon mehrfach erlebt... hab auch so Kandidaten im Bekanntenkreis. Kaufen sich die dicken Kisten und tanken dann für 20Euro in der Woche weil nicht mehr Knete vorhanden ist.


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2013)

Als ich noch kein hatte, hatte ich auch so die einstellung dass es mindestens ein auto mit 120 ps sein soll.

Man stellt es sich immer so einfach vor, aber gerade wenn man jung ist muss man echt hart arbeiten für sein geld, dann sind da nicht nur die kosten für das fahrzeug.

Was richtig reinhaut sind dann reperaturkosten, wie riverna schon sagt sind ja ersatzteile extrem teuer für solche exoten. 
So ein auto ist fürs hobby gut, als alltagsauto braucht man ein zuverlässiges auto.
Und steuern sowie, und vor allem, eine kfz versicherung fressen einen auf.
Als auszubildender kann man sagen dass du die hälfte des jahres nur für dein auto arbeiten gehst


----------



## Mosed (5. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Den kann man doch einfach neu beantragen?
> 
> Ich weiss schon worauf du rauswillst...aber ich bin doch nur der dumme Käufer?



Nein. Sollte rauskommen, das das Fahrzeug gestohlen ist, wird das Fahrzeug konfisziert. Ist der Verkäufer nicht auffindbar bekommst du auch dein Geld nicht ersetzt.


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2013)

Mein erstes Auto war ein Renault R18 Sondermodel "American" mit 4-Gang Schaltung und ca. 70PS. Ich habe das Auto geliebt.

Hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten, in einer Nacht zwei Unfälle zu bauen und das Ding komplett zu zerlegen. Lang ists her. *schnüff*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Oft ist es eh so, das weniger-PS Starke Autos unsicherer für Fahranfänger sind, allein schon beim überholen. Mit nem 70PS Corsa würde ich mich das garnicht trauen   Und die wenigen PS halten die jugendlichen eh nicht davon ab, die Karren so zu fahren das sie irgendwann nen Baum knutschen. Wenn einfach zu wenig Leistung da ist, wird die Karre oft am Limit gefahren...


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2013)

Es geht auch nicht um die Leistung sondern um die Kombination... wer schonmal einen S13 gefahren ist weiß das es KEIN Auto für einen Fahranfänger ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um die Leistung sondern um die Kombination... wer schonmal einen S13 gefahren ist weiß das es KEIN Auto für einen Fahranfänger ist.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu, zumal es immer schade um ne Silvia ist wenn es eine weniger gibt


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2013)

Ne arbeitskollegin hat vor kurzem ihren 40PS Corsa verkauft, ich dachte nur so: WTF 

Wie hast du das denn geschafft 2 unfälle in einer nacht zu machen?^^


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2013)

Naja, zu schnell und in den Wald reingebrettert. Auto wieder rückwärts ausem Wald raus. Dann weiter heimgefahren mit nem schiefen Rad vorne rechts. In ner Kurve deswegen, weil wieder zu schnell, nochmal in den Wald abgeflogen. Danach war Auto fertig. Habs damit aber immerhin noch nach Hause geschafft. War aber Totalschaden.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. April 2013)

Für mich bleibt das Peugeot 406 Coupé immer noch das schönste Auto


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2013)

Zu oft Taxi Taxi geguckt? Aber Geschmäcker sind ja (besonders in diesem Fall) zum Glück total unterschiedlich


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. April 2013)

Nein nein  Für'n Ring ist er natürlich nicht geeignet und ein R34 würde mir noch eher gefallen aber als Fahranfänger mit einem nicht so hohen Budget finde ich den 406c mit dem kleinen 2.0 Ideal  Leider gibt es kaum welche im Norden die zu Verkauf stehen


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2013)

Es gibt mMn solche und solche Fahranfänger. Gegen den Baum fahren kann jeder, klar Fahranfänger tun das öfters weil sie sich oft überschätzen oder das Auto noch nicht richtig kennen. Aber ob das dann mit 50 oder 500PS passiert kann ja egal sein da ich mit beiden Autos mit 120 aus der Kurve fliegen kann. 
Ich denke auch das ein Auto mit etwas weniger Leistung eher zum schnellen Fahren anregt da man sich denkt "Joa wenn ich da noch den Schwung mitnehme komme ich da noch besser und schneller....." 
Mit etwas mehr Leistung muss ich mir da keine Gedanken machen, muss keine Todesangst beim Überholen haben und kann auch etwas schaltfauler fahren.
In 2 Monaten habe ich ja dann diesen 17er Schein, da fahre ich dann ja auch 1 oder 2 Jahre erstmal unseren Passat, 190 Diesel PS sind auf 1,7 Tonnen klar nicht das stärkste...aber naja.
Beim Thema Hecktriebler muss ich euch aber voll zustimmen, das ist echt etwas hart. Aber ob das vielleicht sogar gut ist das man sich da von Anfang an dran gewöhnt?
Ich häng auch immernoch bisschen am Leon Cupra fest mit dem 1.9er TDI. Die Rußpartikelschleuder  Für Anfang auch ganz nett.

@Pommes: Hast recht, ist wirklich ein schönes Auto. Aber auch nur weil der vom Design irgendwie ein bisschen wie ne Silvia S15 aussieht


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. April 2013)

Das ist mir bis jetzt garnicht aufgefallen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Beim Thema Hecktriebler muss ich euch aber voll zustimmen, das ist echt etwas hart. Aber ob das vielleicht sogar gut ist das man sich da von Anfang an dran gewöhnt?


 

Finde da nix "hart" dran. Solange man versteht, wie sich ein Hecktriebler verhält, kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen.


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde da nix "hart" dran. Solange man versteht, wie sich ein Hecktriebler verhält, kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen.



Ich meinte jetzt mit 170PS als Fahranfänger bei nem Auto ohne Helferlein wie dem S13.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Ich will mir als Anfängerauto einen Mercedes 190E holen


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2013)

Auch ganz schön. Der würde mir als 2.3er Cosworth gefallen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Ach es gibt so schöne Autos die ich gerne haben würde: 

Mercedes Benz 560 SEL
Lincoln Mark V
Chrysler 300 SRT 8 
Und als Neuwagen 
Mercedes Benz CLS


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2013)

Bis aud den Lincoln: "Genehmigt"


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein 2. günstiges Auto nur für die Rennstrecke zulege.
> z.B. einen E46 330i.
> Die bekommt man ja relativ günstig in einem guten Zustand, hier z.B. einer BMW 330i ** FACELIFT * 2.Hand * XENON ** als Limousine in Geislingen
> Oder gibt es da noch andere, die ich im Moment nicht auf der Pfanne habe
> ...




Das habe ich mir vor paar Tagen auch schon überlegt!! Mir schoss als erstes der e36 M3 mit der 3.0l Maschine durch den Kopf, aber mir fiel die Kinnlade runter als ich die Preise gesehen hab. Vor 5 Jahren hat man verbastelte für 2-3k hinterhergeschmissen bekommen, jetzt gibts keinen unter 6000€, wahnsinn! Mir würd auch ein verbastelter langen, würde alles unnötige eh rausschmeißen, aber da gibts echt nichts mehr zu holen.

Als nächstes blieb nur noch der e46 M3, aber der ist in jeder Hinsicht einfach zu teuer.. Sei es Anschaffung, Wartung, Wertverlust etc. pp.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Was haste gegen den Lincoln? 
Der ist doch der Stilvollste von allen!

http://www.mcsmk8.com/79-MARKV/HR/79MKV-05.JPG


----------



## der_yappi (5. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zu oft Taxi Taxi geguckt? Aber Geschmäcker sind ja (besonders in diesem Fall) zum Glück total unterschiedlich


Bei den Taxi-Filmen ists en "normaler" 406 und kein Coupe



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Nein nein  Für'n Ring ist er natürlich nicht geeignet und ein R34 würde mir noch eher gefallen aber als Fahranfänger mit einem nicht so hohen Budget finde ich den 406c mit dem kleinen 2.0 Ideal  Leider gibt es kaum welche im Norden die zu Verkauf stehen


 406 Coupe mit dem 3l V6 in der letzten Faceliftversion. Hatte dort dann 207PS.
Als Farben schwarz, rot oder silber 
Mein Onkel hatte den ne Zeit lang in knallrot - ich fand das Auto damals einfach nur geil


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2013)

Hab mir Taxi Taxi nie angeschaut. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde da nix "hart" dran. Solange man versteht, wie sich ein Hecktriebler verhält, kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen.


 
Welche Hecktriebler hast du denn bisher so bewegt vorallem bei Wind und Wetter?


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2013)

Als Hecktriebler fahre ich nur unsere Firmen-BMWs. Aber ich finde die weder spektakulär noch sonstwas.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Oh die Taxi Filme sind Super! Besonders natürlich das Auto!


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2013)

Ich find die Filme auch absolut geilo!!!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Ich glaub ich guck mir den ersten jetzt an


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Als Hecktriebler fahre ich nur unsere Firmen-BMWs. Aber ich finde die weder spektakulär noch sonstwas.


 
Passiert da nix wenn du im Kreisverkehr mal kurz drauflatschst? 



Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Was haste gegen den Lincoln?
> Der ist doch der Stilvollste von allen!
> 
> http://www.mcsmk8.com/79-MARKV/HR/79MKV-05.JPG


 
Ist einfach nicht meins. Ich finde da passen die Proportionen nicht so, der ist so....mag ich einfach nicht 
Mit nem Hemi Cuda....ja da bekommst du mich


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Passiert da nix wenn du im Kreisverkehr mal kurz drauflatschst?



Nein. Ich keine Ahnung wo man bei den Dingern das ESP ausschaltet.

Aber mit 40 oder 50 durch nen Kreisel zu driften, gibt mir glaub ich nix.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nein. Ich keine Ahnung wo man bei den Dingern das ESP ausschaltet.


 
Eine Taste, auf der DTC steht, 3 sek. gedrückt halten 
Dann hast du nur noch das ABS an.



Riverna schrieb:


> Welche Hecktriebler hast du denn bisher so bewegt vorallem bei Wind und Wetter?


 
Bis jetzt unsere drei.
Auch  mit komplett deaktiverten Stabilitätsprogramm kommt man bei angepasster  Fahrweise nie in Bedrängnis, auch nicht bei schlechten  Straßenbedingungen.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum viele dem Heckantrieb so  kritisch gegenüberstehen. Solage man etwas von den physikalischen  Zusammenhängen bei der Fahrt versteht und nicht die Grenzen  überschreitet , ist der Heckantrieb auch im Winter problemlos zu fahren  und kann dabei auch noch Spaß bereiten


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2013)

Ich geh mal davon aus es sind etwas neuere Autos und kein Japaner aus den 90ern für den ABS schon Sonderaustattung war oder? Die aktuellen Hecktriebler sind schon wesentlich berechenbarer... kann mich noch dran erinnern wie ich es geschafft habe den 735i von meinem Dad an einem Baum zu setzen da er einfach hinten ausgebrochen ist. Würde heute wohl nicht passieren... kann man bei euren BMW´s überhaupt komplett ohne Helfer fahren?


----------



## >ExX< (5. April 2013)

Bei mir wäre es grundvorraussetzung ESP komplett abschalten zu können, sowie alle anderen helferchen.

Der Dodge challenger gefiel mir richtig gut, bis ich erfahren habe dass das esp nicht abschaltbar ist^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> kann man bei euren BMW´s überhaupt komplett ohne Helfer fahren?


 
Nahezu, ABS bleibt immer an, den Rest kann man aber (komplett) abschalten


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2013)

Ok... kommt halt auch immer auf das Fahrwerk an. Ich finde einen SX schon extrem zickig zumindestens im Vergleich zum E36. Hab gestern in der Firma mal meine neuen Felgen auf die Vorderachse gesteckt... hinten ging es nicht da ich dafür entweder die Spurplatten ab bauen muss oder den Radkasten 2cm pro Seite ziehen muss. Vorne sind es 8x16 und hinten 9x16... gefallen mir besser als meine 7.5x16. Die neuen Reifen für den Mazda sind auch gekommen, bin gespannt wie sich die Federal SS595 fahren.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. April 2013)

Sehr schön  Hach bald kann ich auch endlich Auto fahren, wenn alles gut geht in einigen Wochen schon, dann werd ich kaum noch Geld für Lebensmittel oder irgendwas anderes Lebenswichtige mehr haben und alles in mein Auto stecken


----------



## Zappaesk (6. April 2013)

Hier wird ja grad so getan als ob Hecktriebler ohne Helferlein unfahrbar wären?!

Früher waren die meisten Autos so und da ist man auch nicht alle paar Tage an nem Baum gehangen und sogar im Winter ist man gefahren...


----------



## Zoon (6. April 2013)

Die heutigen BMW sind schon recht zahm abgestimmt (extreme Sachen wie  1er M Coupe mal ausgenommen), mit ESP passiert da so gut wie gar nix,  und wenn mans ausschaltet entweder zu wenig Leistung für nen Drift oder  nur das kurveninnere Rad dreht durch...



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir vor paar Tagen auch schon überlegt!! Mir schoss als erstes der e36 M3 mit der 3.0l Maschine durch den Kopf, aber mir fiel die Kinnlade runter als ich die Preise gesehen hab. Vor 5 Jahren hat man verbastelte für 2-3k hinterhergeschmissen bekommen, jetzt gibts keinen unter 6000€, wahnsinn! Mir würd auch ein verbastelter langen, würde alles unnötige eh rausschmeißen, aber da gibts echt nichts mehr zu holen.
> 
> Als nächstes blieb nur noch der e46 M3, aber der ist in jeder Hinsicht einfach zu teuer.. Sei es Anschaffung, Wartung, Wertverlust etc. pp.



sehr gut erhaltene E36er gerade M3 sind aus dem Verbastelalter schon wieder raus und die Preise steigen ... Der E46 ist noch mittendrin da sollte ein 330i noch entsprechend günstig sein.
Bzw gibts als Tracktool da genug alternativen, Z3 Coupe 3.0 ... genau der Turnschuh  Nen E36 328i ...

Mein heiliger Gral ist und bleibt der M3 CSL da kommt nix mehr ran. Aber der liegt derzeit bei guten Exemplaren bei 60.000 Euro gebraucht! Tendenz steigend ...


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

Oh ja, der CSL 
Richtig cooles gerät.


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hier wird ja grad so getan als ob Hecktriebler ohne Helferlein unfahrbar wären?!
> 
> Früher waren die meisten Autos so und da ist man auch nicht alle paar Tage an nem Baum gehangen und sogar im Winter ist man gefahren...


 
Ich sage nicht unfahrbar, sondern für einen Fahranfänger ungeeignet. Ausserdem hatten die Autos früher bestimmt keine 169PS bzw 250PS an der Hinterachse und somit kann man das "früher" Argument getrost vergessen. Ich persönlich weiß noch sehr gut wie man sich als Fahranfänger selber übersetzt und nicht in der Lage ist ein ausbrechendes Heck abzufangen, könnte aber daran liegen das ich auch kein Rennfahrer bin wie manch anderer hier im Thread. Ihr hättet die Kiste natürlich in einem wunderbaren Drift abgefangen und dabei noch freundlich aus dem Fenster gewunken. Leider sind Fahranfänger oder Normalos (dazu zähle ich mich z.B.) nicht in der Lage. Dabei bin ich niemand der sagt irgend ein Antrieb wäre generell unfahrbar... bin auch schon 330PS an der Front was im Allgemeinen als ausgeburt der Hölle angesehen wird und sage sogar das es Fahrbar ist. Aber ich kann halt einigermassen einschätzen die die Fähigkeiten eines Fahranfängers sind...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht unfahrbar, sondern für einen Fahranfänger ungeeignet. Ausserdem hatten die Autos früher bestimmt keine 169PS bzw 250PS an der Hinterachse und somit kann man das "früher" Argument getrost vergessen. Ich persönlich weiß noch sehr gut wie man sich als Fahranfänger selber übersetzt und nicht in der Lage ist ein ausbrechendes Heck abzufangen, könnte aber daran liegen das ich auch kein Rennfahrer bin wie manch anderer hier im Thread. Ihr hättet die Kiste natürlich in einem wunderbaren Drift abgefangen und dabei noch freundlich aus dem Fenster gewunken. Leider sind Fahranfänger oder Normalos (dazu zähle ich mich z.B.) nicht in der Lage. Dabei bin ich niemand der sagt irgend ein Antrieb wäre generell unfahrbar... bin auch schon 330PS an der Front was im Allgemeinen als ausgeburt der Hölle angesehen wird und sage sogar das es Fahrbar ist. Aber ich kann halt einigermassen einschätzen die die Fähigkeiten eines Fahranfängers sind...


 
Sogar > 400 PS an der Front sind locker fahrbar


----------



## Zoon (6. April 2013)

Im Vergleich z.B. zu nem E30 325i ohne Netz und doppelten Boden, sind heutige BMW, evtl auch mit Anfängertauglicher Motorisierung wie ein 116i genauso leicht zu fahren wie ein Fronttriebler.

Das ein M Coupe, M3 CSL, oder halt auch ne Silvia ohne Fahrhilfen nur an kundige Hände gehört ist logisch ....


----------



## Seabound (6. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Im Vergleich z.B. zu nem E30 325i ohne Netz und doppelten Boden, sind heutige BMW, evtl auch mit Anfängertauglicher Motorisierung wie ein 116i genauso leicht zu fahren wie ein Fronttriebler.
> 
> Das ein M Coupe, M3 CSL, oder halt auch ne Silvia ohne Fahrhilfen nur an kundige Hände gehört ist logisch ....


 
Naja, dass trifft aber auch auf manchen Fronttriebler zu. Kuck dir mal den neuen Ford Focus ST an. Ohne ESP soll das Heck von dem Auto beim Anbremsen ein wirklich reges Eigenleben führen. Das Heck kommt zackig und die Reaktion soll nur schwer zu beherschen sein.


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Sogar > 400 PS an der Front sind locker fahrbar


 
"Locker"?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> "Locker"?


 
Jep, wenn man weiß, wie 

Und wenn man die richtige Software hat ^^


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

im unteren drehzahlbereich ist alles fahrbar, nur verführt so eine leistung eben dazu das pedal durchzutreten ^^


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. April 2013)

[QUOTE=>ExX
Selbst dann passiert mit der richtigen Software (Drehmoment im Stock-Bereich) nicht viel mehr, als Serie.  Zumindest bei unseren RS


----------



## XE85 (6. April 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Sogar > 400 PS an der Front sind locker fahrbar



Ich hab letztens eine Fahrbericht des MTM Audi A1 mit 500PS an der Vorderachse gesehen, fahrbar natürlich wenn einem die Lenkungseinflüsse nicht stören, nur auf die Strasse bekommt man die Leistung nicht mehr wirklich. 5s auf 100, ich weiß in der Praxis nicht relevant, das schafft jede besser motorisierte Oberklasselimo. Klar könnte man jetzt sagen im Alltag nutzt man die PS nicht - nur für was kauft man dann so ein Auto.


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2013)

Da dreht dir im dritten doch noch alles durch bei dem kleinen Autochen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Da dreht dir im dritten doch noch alles durch bei dem kleinen Autochen?


 
Im 4. bei trockener Fahrbahn auch noch


----------



## Zappaesk (6. April 2013)

Das früher Argument zieht schon, da es zum einen natürlich auch in den 70ern und 80ern Autos mit reichlich Leistung gab und zum Anderen weil damals die Reifen und Fahrwerke und auch die Bremsen bei weitem nicht  den Stand von heute hatten. 

D.h. ein Sierra mit 120PS war eine veritable Heckschleuder obwohl das Ding nach heutigen Maßstäben nicht üppig motorisiert war. Das Ding hatte praktisch gar kein Gewicht auf der HA und war schon ein wenig zickig im Regen...

Das ist damals auch von Fahranfängern gefahren worden. Das Problem ist halt, das viele Fahranfänger keine Ahnung von Farphysik haben und nach 4-8 Wochen z.T. meinen das sie jetzt Auto fahren könnten. Dem ist aber in den aller wenigsten Fällen so! Wenn man dann von Helferlein eingelullt auf ne ungeregelte Heckschleuder umsteigt, geht oft schief.

Und wenn ich hier lese, das niedrig motorisierte Karren unsicher seien, weil beim Überholen sehr gefährlich, dann fehlts offenbar an gesundem Menschenverstand! Gefährlich ist es nur wenn man an Stellen und Situationen überholt an denen man nichts sieht oder wenn man den Gegenverkehr oder Einmündungen nicht beachtet. Nie weil das Auto zu wenig Dampf hat! Mit so nem Auto kann man halt dann lediglich nicht so oft überholen. Das Nicht-überholen ist dann aber für sich völlig ungefährlich!


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im 4. bei trockener Fahrbahn auch noch


 
Keine Ahnung was für Frontriebler zu gefahren bist, bei 200PS dreht ab dem 2ten Gang nichts mehr durch und bei 330PS war es auch nicht viel schlimmer. Da hatte man lediglich leichten Wheelspin kurz vorm Begrenzer im 2ten Gang. Meine 200PS bekomme ich sogar bei Regen ohne Probleme auf die Straße... die 365PS vom Skyline meines Kumpels bekommt man in den ersten beiden Gängen auch kaum auf die Straße, ist Heckantrieb nun schlecht fahrbar? Wie Julez schon sagt, man muss nur etwas fahren können dann gehen auch > 300PS bei Frontantrieb ohne Probleme.


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2013)

Man darf mit seinem Gasfuß halt nicht digital denken... Ich fand den 328 E36 von nem Kumpel zwar schlimm zu fahren, was aber eher am Fahrwerk an sich liegt, als am Heckantrieb. Trotz fehlendem ESP fand ich jetzt nicht, dass man jeden Moment Gefahr läuft abzufliegen.


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was für Frontriebler zu gefahren bist, bei 200PS dreht ab dem 2ten Gang nichts mehr durch und bei 330PS war es auch nicht viel schlimmer. Da hatte man lediglich leichten Wheelspin kurz vorm Begrenzer im 2ten Gang. Meine 200PS bekomme ich sogar bei Regen ohne Probleme auf die Straße... die 365PS vom Skyline meines Kumpels bekommt man in den ersten beiden Gängen auch kaum auf die Straße, ist Heckantrieb nun schlecht fahrbar? Wie Julez schon sagt, man muss nur etwas fahren können dann gehen auch > 300PS bei Frontantrieb ohne Probleme.


 
das war auf watercooled´s post bezogen, und der widerum auf XE85, glaub ich


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2013)

Eigentlich ist es mir egal wer es behauptet, denn es ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. April 2013)

Eine kleine Lanze muss ich aber doch brechen,ich habe versucht, bei 20cm Neuschnee am Winterberg ne Alm zu erklimmen 

Da ist sowas von in die Hose gegangen-da hatte ich bis zum 5ten Gang keinen Grip und bin rückwärts gerutscht ^^

Drehmoment ist halt nicht alles 

@Riverna,sag ich ja^^ ist von Auto zu Auto unterschiedlich, bei dem einen musste halt etwas mehr "arbeiten",bei dem anderen weniger...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> das war auf watercooled´s post bezogen, und der widerum auf XE85, glaub ich


 
Ja, stimmt. 
Der A1 Nardo dreht bis in den 4. Gang locker durch. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei 500 PS und nur etwas über 1200KG


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

meinst du in winterberg, julez?

der BMW M6 von G-Power doch auch oder?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. April 2013)

[QUOTE=>ExX

Genau, in


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> der BMW M6 von G-Power doch auch oder?



Bei dem "nur" bis Ende 3. Gang. Dafür aber Heckantrieb, mehr Gewicht und breitere Reifen.

Das Ding ist auch sowas von krank:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wjFROTXAvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> >ExX
> 
> Genau schrieb:
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabound (6. April 2013)

Ich hab im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr noch nie ESP ausgeschaltet. Die TC regelt jedoch den Schlupf bis in den zweiten Gang weg, wenn ich heftig beschleunige. Meist versuch ich das aber zu vermeiden. Bei Regen funktioniert das Wegregeln auch noch im vierten Gang.


----------



## Beam39 (6. April 2013)

VW Golf MK2 AWD 900HP 0-270kmh in 8,7s Acceleration from Hell - YouTube

läuft!!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> VW Golf MK2 AWD 900HP 0-270kmh in 8,7s Acceleration from Hell - YouTube
> 
> läuft!!


 
Wobei ich diesen VR6 da "interessanter" finde 
Testfahrt Golf 2 VR6 Turbo 4Motion Turbo-Gockel GT40 E85 - YouTube

So ein dog Getriebe ist schon was feines, einfach mal die Gänge wortwörtlich durchreißen


----------



## >ExX< (6. April 2013)

@King: Der Bulli scheint sich ja wie ein LKW zu fahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @King: Der Bulli scheint sich ja wie ein LKW zu fahren


 
Wirklich gut wird der sich nicht fahren, da der Schwerpunkt recht hoch ist , allerdings ist die Strecke ja auch nass und gut rutschig.
Das Erstaunliche sind die 311km/h, die der gefahren ist


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2013)

Mir wird schon schwummerig, wenn ich so einen Teppichpiloten mit Jogginghose im Auto sehe. Damit traut man sich ja kaum bis an den Briefkasten.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. April 2013)

dragster Polo als TDI 

BMW M6 Vs. VW Polo TDI BiMoto Drag Race - YouTube


----------



## Beam39 (7. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wobei ich diesen VR6 da "interessanter" finde
> Testfahrt Golf 2 VR6 Turbo 4Motion Turbo-Gockel GT40 E85 - YouTube
> 
> So ein dog Getriebe ist schon was feines, einfach mal die Gänge wortwörtlich durchreißen


 
Wahnsinn! Son Getriebe hält doch bestimmt keine 100km aus so wie sich das anhört..


----------



## Riverna (7. April 2013)

Das Getriebe härt man doch überhaupt nicht. Alleine daran wie die Schaltwege sind, sieht man das es kein Standardgetriebe ist. Das wird schon seine Zeit halten


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2013)

Die bauen da Sauteure Dog Getriebe ein.
Anscheinend machen die nur Probleme.


----------



## Riverna (7. April 2013)

Ich habe bisher eigentlich von wenigen Probleme gehört die man mit einem Golf vom Turbo Gockel haben soll. Welche Probleme sollen das sein? Gibts dazu Quellen?


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2013)

Joa. Facebook. Fast immer wenn Reiner postet das ein Golf wieder da ist hakts am Getriebe bzw der Abstimmung.
Hab dann mal bisschen zum Thema gegoogelt und die Meinung scheint da recht einheitpich zu sein: Gute Getriebe wenn sie denn mal laufen.
Auch meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die von der haltbarkeit nicht so dolle währen, bin mir aber nichtmehr sicher.

Mfg


----------



## Riverna (7. April 2013)

Wie gesagt hab immer nur gutes gehört, aber die Golf Szene ist auch nicht das wo ich mich rumtreibe.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2013)

Ich denke das ist aber normal.
Ich meine wenn man nen 25 Jahre alten Kleinwagen auf 600PS+ umbaut...

Hier in SiFi gurkt so ein extremer Golf rum, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es einer vom Gockel ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die bauen da Sauteure Dog Getriebe ein.
> Anscheinend machen die nur Probleme.


 
Die sind normalerweise auch nur für den Renneinsatz gedacht. Außerdem musst du bei jedem Schaltvorgang unter Last schalten und den Gang reinreißen, da sonst die Klauen und Zahnräder im Getriebe beschädigt werden.
Also im Alltag ziemlich schlecht zu fahren.


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die bauen da Sauteure Dog Getriebe ein.
> Anscheinend machen die nur Probleme.


 
Wo sind die denn "sau"teuer? Meines Wissens nach liegen die bei 3.500 - 5.500€, also preislich noch unterhalb manch aktueller DK- oder Automatikgetriebe. Ist zwar ein wenig wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen, aber es sind Getriebe wie viele andere auch.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wo sind die denn "sau"teuer? Meines Wissens nach liegen die bei 3.500 - 5.500€, also preislich noch unterhalb manch aktueller DK- oder Automatikgetriebe. Ist zwar ein wenig wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen, aber es sind Getriebe wie viele andere auch.



Gemessen am Preis eines Golfs finde ich das schon recht hart...


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2013)

Gemessen an einem Golf II Tuning sicher, aber in Betracht des Turboumbaus inkl. Karosse und Fahrwerk wieder ein Posten wie jeder andere.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2013)

Was so ein 650PS Syncro Umbau wohl kostet? 
Über 10k?


----------



## Beam39 (7. April 2013)

Wenn man gut 5k fürs Getriebe zahlt, wie Klutten meinte, dann wird man mit 10k nicht weit kommen wenn man das wirklich SAUBER und halbwegs fahrbar machen will..


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2013)

Hab vorhin beim Gockel nachgelesen.
600 PS+ für 10k, Getriebe kostet ab 3,5k


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2013)

Gerade die Cabrio Saison eröffnet. 
Und die neuen Reifen sind ja mal sowas von leise, ich hab erstmal gedacht dass da überall "Flüsterasphalt" auf den Landstraßen verteilt wurde.


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2013)

Ich habe gerade mal im neuen 7er Golf gesessen.

Also Tauschen gegen meinen 4er Golf wollte ich derzeit nicht.
Durch meine Größe hängt der Rückspiegel extrem im Sichtfeld, sodass man das Gefühl hat durch ne Schießscharte zu gucken 
Edit: (Zumindest die rechte Seite der Frontscheibe war ziemlich verdeckt.)
Und unbedingt gemütlich fand ich den jetzt auch nicht, obwohl ich vorher schon einige Zeit auf den Beinen war.

Weiß jemand ob ein 6er Golf auch so "eingezwängt" wirkt vom Innenraum?

Achja, und einen Audi S6 stand da auch noch
Sowie ein Porsche 911 Carrera


----------



## Mosed (7. April 2013)

Hat der Golf keine Sitzhöhenverstellung? Oder war der Sitz schon ganz unten?


----------



## totovo (7. April 2013)

naja, Golf 7 und Golf 6 unterscheiden sich von den Maßen nicht gravierend...


----------



## >ExX< (7. April 2013)

ja, hatte den sitz schon ganz unten.


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> ... wenn man das wirklich SAUBER und halbwegs fahrbar machen will..


 
Ich bin schon Golf II mit irgendwas bei 500 PS gefahren, wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann. Natürlich geht so etwas brachial nach vorne, sofern man die Leistung überhaupt ansatzweise auf die Straße bekommt, aber insgesamt würde ich dem Fahrverhalten eine 5- auf der Schulskala geben. Und das, obwohl das Fahrzeug von einer Firma gebaut wurde, welche sich ihre Brötchen mit Cup-Fahrzeugen (VW und Skoda) in ganz Europa verdient ...die sollten das also können. Der Nutzen von so einem Auto hat etwas von einem Tunnelblick - den kann auch niemand gebrauchen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. April 2013)

Hab mal eben für meinen Vater nach neuen Winterreifen geschaut und hab dieses Angebot entdeckt http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ettraeder-winter/108719833-223-832?ref=search Ich frag mich nur wieso die so billig sind? Oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2013)

Der Kurs ist für gebrauchte Räder nicht unbedingt auffällig. Allerdings handelt es sich um Nachbauten, weshalb die Felgen neu wohl auch spottbillig waren.



> Audi rs4 *Design *Felgen


Original RS4 müssten 9Jx19H2 ET50 oder ET29 (je nach Modell) sein - bin mir aber nicht sicher. Auf jeden Fall fehlt die starke Wölbung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. April 2013)

Ach so, okay.. Ich dachte das sind "echte" Audi Felgen. 
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Beam39 (8. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin schon Golf II mit irgendwas bei 500 PS gefahren, wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann. Natürlich geht so etwas brachial nach vorne, sofern man die Leistung überhaupt ansatzweise auf die Straße bekommt, aber insgesamt würde ich dem Fahrverhalten eine 5- auf der Schulskala geben. Und das, obwohl das Fahrzeug von einer Firma gebaut wurde, welche sich ihre Brötchen mit Cup-Fahrzeugen (VW und Skoda) in ganz Europa verdient ...die sollten das also können. Der Nutzen von so einem Auto hat etwas von einem Tunnelblick - den kann auch niemand gebrauchen.


 
Deswegen wurde das "fahrbar" auch von dem "halbwegs" untermalt, um das ganze vorsichtig auszudrücken . Das diese Teile nur zum geradeaus brettern gebaut werden sollte klar sein, aber auch das kostet halt unmengen wenn man nicht will das einem nach 200 Metern die Pleuel samt Kolben durch die Motorhaube schießen.


Meinen räume ich die Woche auch etwas auf. Neue Reifen kommen auf die Sommerfelgen welche ich auch direkt mit Plastidip schwarz foliere, lasse den von Innen komplett intensiv reinigen etc. pp. Wenn alles erledigt ist kann ich ja auch mal paar Fotos hochladen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

So,nächste Phase der Projektabarbeitung:

Rallye-Style fast komplett für dieses Jahr (bis auf gelbe Nebler)
Mud Flaps installiert
Schroth Rallye 4 asm installiert

neue Felgen werden die Oxigin 18 Concave

Freitag geht es nach Frankfurt,um wohl die beste Auspuffanlage für den RS anfertigen zu lassen :freu:
ICP oder auch Performance-Exhaust (PE-EX) genannt...pornös 

Nächste Woche zum Aufbereiter, schick machen für die neue Saison 


Noch jemand Anmerkungen/Anregungen ?


----------



## LordZwiebus (8. April 2013)

Cooler Thread hier 

So ich brauch eure Hilfe bei einer Entscheidung. Nach jetzt gut 3 Jahren mit meinem Renault Megane möcht ich mir schon langsam ein anderes Auto kaufen.
So ich hab jetzt zwei Autos in der engeren Auswahl. Und zwar zum einen der Mazda RX8 mit dem 192PS Wankel Motor oder der Nissan 350Z.
Ich fahr im Jahr vielleicht 15.000km somit ist der höhere Spritverbrauch nicht so schlimm.

Welches der beiden Autos würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2013)

Ich hass dich für deine geile Kiste


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2013)

LordZwiebus schrieb:


> Cooler Thread hier
> 
> So ich brauch eure Hilfe bei einer Entscheidung. Nach jetzt gut 3 Jahren mit meinem Renault Megane möcht ich mir schon langsam ein anderes Auto kaufen.
> So ich hab jetzt zwei Autos in der engeren Auswahl. Und zwar zum einen der Mazda RX8 mit dem 192PS Wankel Motor oder der Nissan 350Z.
> ...



Wie sollen wir für dich ne Entscheidung treffen können? Da du das Thema rein emotional angehst - das schließe ich jetzt mal aus der zur Wahl stehenden Autos - hilft nur selber probe fahren und dann entscheiden was dir besser gefällt. Ich persönlich würde z.B. keines der beiden Autos nehmen sondern als Spaßfahrzeug etwas ganz anderes z.B. aus Zuffenhausen...


----------



## LordZwiebus (8. April 2013)

Ja probefahren ist für mich ohnehin Pflicht beim Autokauf. 
Es ist halt schwierig weil beide ihre Vor-und Nachteile.
Beim RX8 muss man wegen dem Wankel etwas mehr aufpassen. Zumindest liest man das in einschlägigen Foren. 
Was ich noch nicht erwähnt hab ist das ich es als Alltagsauto kaufen will.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2013)

Na ich weiß nicht wie du deinen Alltag verbringst, aber dann solltest du ggf. auch auf Dinge wie Kofferraumgröße und zugänglichkeit achten.


----------



## LordZwiebus (8. April 2013)

Naja ich fahr derzeit ca. 12km in die Arbeit. Also eigentlich kurzstrecke. Und ansonsten brauch ich nicht viel Platz im Kofferraum. Mit knapp 21 Jahren brauch ich noch keinen Kombi für Großeinkauf und Familie 
Also eigentlich nur zum in die Arbeit fahren und dann zum Spass durch die Gegend fahren^^


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:
			
		

> So,nächste Phase der Projektabarbeitung:
> 
> Rallye-Style fast komplett für dieses Jahr (bis auf gelbe Nebler)
> Mud Flaps installiert
> ...



Du lässt dir extra eine auspuffanlage fertigen?

Warum nimmst du nicht eine von der stange?
Wäre doch billiger oder? 
Edit: defenitiv ne geile karre


----------



## aloha84 (8. April 2013)

@
*LordZwiebus* 
 Der RX8 ist "alltagstauglicher", ordentlicher Kofferraum + 4 "echte" Sitzplätze.
Wobei ich aber den mit 231 PS nehmen würde.
Der Nissan hat einen schlecht zugänglichen Kofferraum (wegen Domstrebe) und nur 2 Sitzplätze, dafür aber auch mehr Wumms von unten, während der RX8 mehr gedreht werden will.
Flink und agil sind aber beide.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Du lässt dir extra eine auspuffanlage fertigen?
> 
> Warum nimmst du nicht eine von der stange?
> Wäre doch billiger oder?
> Edit: defenitiv ne geile karre



@ich558, wen meinst du ?? 

@exx, von der Stange ist doch langweilig 
Außerdem ist das die lauteste,die du für´n RS bekommst,natürlich legal ^^

Danke dir 

edit:
Soundanlage wird noch optimiert (ACR)
Clubsportbügel wird installiert
Rücksitzbank etc. fliegen raus


----------



## LordZwiebus (8. April 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @
> LordZwiebus
> Der RX8 ist "alltagstauglicher", ordentlicher Kofferraum + 4 "echte" Sitzplätze.
> Wobei ich aber den mit 231 PS nehmen würde.
> ...



Preislich wär der RX8 auch ein Stück billiger. Aber ich bin noch nicht ganz vom Wankel überzeugt. Kurzstrecken hat er ja nicht so gern und man sollte ihn immer schön warm fahren bevor man ihn abstellt. 
Und so ein 3,5liter v6 ist ja auch nicht so schlecht 
Naja ich werde mal beide Probe fahren und dann kann ich mich hoffentlich emtscheiden


----------



## watercooled (8. April 2013)

Wisst ihr was irgendwie geil wär?
Ein 370Z mit RB26DETT


----------



## >ExX< (8. April 2013)

@julez:

Wie hat dich dein auto eig schon gekostet wenn ich fragen darf^^


Und könntest du den sound dann mal aufnehmen? 

Würde gerne wissen wie der sich anhört


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

[QUOTE=>ExX

Bis jetzt, knapp ~5t €.
Die ICP Anlage wird 1800
Der Bügel 500
Die neuen Felgen+Platten+Einzelabnahme 1300 €
Die Soundanlage ~ 1t € zu Buche schlagen. 

Das war es dann erstmal 

Ich nehme es spätestens am Weekend auf


----------



## watercooled (8. April 2013)

Was kommt denn rein an Soundequipment?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was kommt denn rein an Soundequipment?


 
Ich habe noch keinen Plan, die bei ACR meinten; erstmal dämmen, danach ein gutes 2Wege System vorne, hinten und nen Woofer, den man nicht sieht.
Soundtechnisch muss ich leider auf andere hören, davon habe ich keine Peilung


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2013)

Wozu ein System hinten? Ordentliches Frontsystem und bei Bedarf je nach Genre nen Sub dazu . Das Wichtigste ist die Dämmung und der Einbau. Wenn da geschlampt wurde, klingt auch ein 1200€-Frontsystem schlecht.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wozu ein System hinten? Ordentliches Frontsystem und bei Bedarf je nach Genre nen Sub dazu . Das Wichtigste ist die Dämmung und der Einbau. Wenn da geschlampt wurde, klingt auch ein 1200€-Frontsystem schlecht.


 
Wie gesagt, von dem Thema hab ich null Ahnung. Ich denke mal, die Serienboxen hinten werden durch bessere ersetzt. 
Was ich auf keinen Fall möchte ist so'n hässlicher Kofferraumausbau, lieber schön versteckt-aber wirkungsvoll


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2013)

Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, hinten überhaupt ein System einzusetzen. Erst Recht nicht, wenn du sagst, dass die Rückbank raus soll . Musik ist in Stereo abgemischt - die imaginäre Bühne baut sich über die beiden Fronts auf. Auch im Auto. Da stören Klanganteile von hinten nur - löschen je nach Phasenlage vielleicht sogar aus. Zappaesk meldet sich zu dem Thema bestimmt auch noch .


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, hinten überhaupt ein System einzusetzen. Erst Recht nicht, wenn du sagst, dass die Rückbank raus soll . Musik ist in Stereo abgemischt - die imaginäre Bühne baut sich über die beiden Fronts auf. Auch im Auto. Da stören Klanganteile von hinten nur - löschen je nach Phasenlage vielleicht sogar aus. Zappaesk meldet sich zu dem Thema bestimmt auch noch .


 
Wenn du das sagst, wirds wohl stimmen  
Keine Ahnung ob das so sein muss??!?!
Höre Black&elektronische Musik seit über 20 Jahren eh nur in Mono, da Ohrtechnisch rechts taub. Aber was ich merke, ist der Bass und das ist mir wichtig.


----------



## der_yappi (8. April 2013)

ACR ist doch Audiomäßig so was wie ATU bei den Werkstätten?

Im SEAT-Forum werden die als ahnungslos und überteuert gebrandmarkt.
Ich würde nicht zu denen gehen...
Aber auch weil ich es nicht einsehe so viel Geld in Auto-HiFi zu versenken.

@nfs:
Viele gehen, wie du gesagt hast auf ein gutes Frontsystem + Sub.
Manche machen noch ein System für hinten dazu -> Rearfill
Ist mMn Geschmachssache


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> ACR ist doch Audiomäßig so was wie ATU bei den Werkstätten?


 
So deutlich wollte ich es nicht sagen, aber im Grunde hast du damit Recht !


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> ACR ist doch Audiomäßig so was wie ATU bei den Werkstätten?
> 
> Im SEAT-Forum werden die als ahnungslos und überteuert gebrandmarkt.
> Ich würde nicht zu denen gehen...
> ...


 
Dann wäre was eine Alternative, qualitativ hochwertig? 
Weil selber machen ist nicht.
Oder gibt es hier jemand in meiner Nähe, der Bock dazu hat??^^


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2013)

Wieso ist denn selber machen nicht ? Bis ins Sauerland ist es mir leider zu weit - sonst hätte ich mich angeboten . Ich habe schon ein paar Autos im Freundeskreis mit Car-Hifi ausgestattet. Beschwerden gab es bis heute keine. Ganz im Gegenteil .


----------



## der_yappi (8. April 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Dann wäre was eine Alternative, qualitativ hochwertig?
> Weil selber machen ist nicht.
> Oder gibt es hier jemand in meiner Nähe, der Bock dazu hat??^^


 
Bin da kein Spezi - nur bei dem was ich über ACR gelesen hab würde ich von denen die Finger lassen.

Alternativen kann ich dir keine nennen - mir langt was im Ibi drin ist.

Im Ford / Focus / RS Forum keiner der dir nen lokalen Spezialisten empfehlen kann?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn selber machen nicht ? Bis ins Sauerland ist es mir leider zu weit - sonst hätte ich mich angeboten . Ich habe schon ein paar Autos im Freundeskreis mit Car-Hifi ausgestattet. Beschwerden gab es bis heute keine. Ganz im Gegenteil .


 
Also ich mache es nicht selber, wäre aber eine tatkräftige Hilfe 
Komplett mit Planung, was man braucht, Dämmung etc.? Coole Sache


----------



## Beam39 (8. April 2013)

@LordZwiebus

Keine Ahnung inwiefern du dich mit dem Unterhalt auseinandergesetzt hast, aber nach meinem letzten Stand der Dinge sind Verschleißteile beim 350z enorm teuer. Ich meine irgendwo was von 300€ PRO (!) Scheibe gelesen zu haben.

Hier mal nen Zitat ausm 350z-Forum: "...Habe dann bei Nissan angerufen, die wollen 1300€"; und da geht es nicht um beide Achsen sondern lediglich um die Hintere + Beläge, und das find ich schon richtig bitter, zumal das Auto wirklich keine Rakete ist und ich die Preispolitik irgendwo nicht gerechtfertigt sehe für die gebotene Leistung. 

Erst vor kurzem hab ich nen 350z mit dem Z4 meiner Freundin um längen stehengelassen.. Das einzige was mich wirklich reizt beim 350z ist der unglaublich geile Sound.

Ich würd dir empfehlen dich mal bei den Z4's mit 3.0 Maschine umzusehen, gibts fast zum selben Preis. Hast weniger Verbrauch, günstigen Unterhalt, das deutlich agilere und spritzigere Fahrzeug welches trotz weniger Leistung schneller ist.. Mit dem Z4 wird man halt nicht so auf dicke Hose machen können wie mit dem 350z, aber ich glaube das willst du auch gar nicht.


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> So,nächste Phase der Projektabarbeitung:
> 
> Rallye-Style fast komplett für dieses Jahr (bis auf gelbe Nebler)
> Mud Flaps installiert
> ...



Die Felgen gefallen mir recht gut. Ich bin zur Zeit auch dabei, nach schwarzen 19 Zöllern zu schauen. Perspektivisch...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit auch dabei, nach schwarzen 19 Zöllern zu schauen. Perspektivisch...


 
http://www.chrome-tec.com/images/product_images/original_images/997_turbo_felge_oz_3.jpg 
Ich suche auch schon seit über 2 Monaten nach Ultraleggeras in 5x120 8x18". 
In Graphit oder Silber für einen annehmbaren Preis kaum zu finden 



LordZwiebus schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt zwei Autos in der engeren Auswahl. Und zwar zum einen der Mazda RX8 mit dem 192PS Wankel Motor oder der Nissan 350Z.
> Ich fahr im Jahr vielleicht 15.000km somit ist der höhere Spritverbrauch nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Welches der beiden Autos würdet ihr nehmen?


 
Wenn es nur die zur Auswahl gibt, ganz klar den 350z. Ein Wankel würde mir nicht in die Garage kommen 
Ich habe auch gehört, dass der RX8 von der Leistungsentfaltung ziemlich unspektakulär ist.
Wo liegen die denn preislich so ? 
Ich persönlich würde eher zu Porsche Boxster oder BMW Z4 tendiern.

...............................................

Btw., die sind doch krank:


Spoiler



Karfreitag Nordschleife 2013 Drifts Kreisel - YouTube


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> http://www.chrome-tec.com/images/product_images/original_images/997_turbo_felge_oz_3.jpg
> Ich suche auch schon seit über 2 Monaten nach Ultraleggeras in 5x120 8x18".
> In Graphit oder Silber für einen annehmbaren Preis kaum zu finden
> 
> ...


 

Die Ultra ist einer der geilsten Felge,die ich kenne  aber der Preis...so wie die ATS Racelight...

An Carfreitag war ich live dabei,da kannste nur mit dem Kopf schütteln-und sowas wird nicht rausgezogen !!!


----------



## totovo (8. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Btw., die sind doch krank:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

ALTER!!! Das ist schwere Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs... 

Wenn ich sowas sehe bekomme ich das Kotzen 

Wie kann man denn nur so verantwortungslos sein? Wo ist da die Polizei? Die Kunden sind doch alle ihren Führerschein los 

Hätte ich das gesehen, wäre ich auch nen paar Runden mit im Kreisel gefahren, aber mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> ALTER!!! Das ist schwere Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs...
> 
> Wenn ich sowas sehe bekomme ich das Kotzen
> 
> ...


 
Den einen oder anderen hätte ich gerne ausm Auto gezogen


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2013)

LordZwiebus schrieb:


> Welches der beiden Autos würdet ihr nehmen?



Eigentlich keins von beiden... wenn es aber einer sein muss dann ganz klar der 350Z. Der RX8 ist extrem kostenintensiv, nicht jede Werkstatt will den Wagen für Reperaturen annehmen, er hat einen hohen Ölverbrauch und säuft wie ein Loch. Noch dazu geht der RX8 mit 192PS extrem schlecht und fühlt sich eher wie 140PS an. Ich würde das Auto nicht geschenkt nehmen, ausser wenn ich es direkt verkaufen kann. Der RX8 mit 231PS ist im endeffekt das gleiche nur das er etwas besser geht, für 231PS trotzdem ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Der 350Z ist ansich ein schönes Auto (Geschmackssache), die Motoren sind halt keinen richtigen Nissanmotoren mehr sondern Renault/Nissan Allianz Motoren. Dadurch hat die Qualität doch ein wenig gelitten, der 280PS und der 313PS Z gehen ansich ganz ok, aber man darf keine Wunder erwarten. Von knapp 300PS habe ich mir persönlich mehr vorgestellt... der 301PS Z hingegen ist eine Schlaftablette wie sie im Buche steht, der geht schlechter als der 280PS. 

Ein S14A und S15 machen da wesentlich mehr Spaß und liegen in etwa im gleichen Preisbudget. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ein 370Z mit RB26DETT



Hört auf zu Träumen und komm zurück in die Realität  



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> [
> Btw., die sind doch krank:
> 
> 
> ...



Das passiert wenn wenig Hirn, auf "viel" Leistung trifft.


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hört auf zu Träumen und komm zurück in die Realität



Lass mich  Das ist wie bei Lego "Bau dir deinen Nissan 

Doch wenn ich Träume, dann bin ich frei, und streif auf Feuerschwingen durch die Ewigkeit  Wer kennts? *gg*


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2013)

Die apokalyptischen Reiter - Wenn ich träume


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2013)

Du wirst mir immer symphatischer


----------



## Zoon (9. April 2013)

Golf 3 Vr6 Tracktool Umbau

Nordschleife Onboard Golf 3 VR6 BTG 8:31 Schmitz Katze - YouTube

@ Carfreitag, mg ... wenigstens der Typ in den ollen CLK konnte wenigstens richtig driften hats mehrere Runden durchgehalten, der Rest .........  der Fahrer vom 180SX hat wohl schon einiges aufm Kerbholz wenns Nummernschild weggepixelt wurde, der Rest könnte sich theoretisch auf Post freuen wenn die örtliche Polizeiwache mal in der Mittagspause in der YouTube rumstöbert ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2013)

Tja und hier hats einer verkackt im Kreisel =P

CARFREITAG 2013 - NÜRBURGRING [HD] - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2013)

Das die Badewanne überhaupt driften kann : Mercedes Benz w124 SPECIAL Drift Benz Carfreitag - YouTube


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. April 2013)

Meine Freundin braucht jetzt ein neues Auto.
Wenn mein Verkäufer uns den passenden Preis macht wird es wohl das "Ding":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Beetle, Fender Edition)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meine Freundin braucht jetzt ein neues Auto.
> Wenn mein Verkäufer uns den passenden Preis macht wird es wohl das "Ding":
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde den ganz i.O.


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ Carfreitag, mg ... wenigstens der Typ in den ollen CLK konnte wenigstens richtig driften hats mehrere Runden durchgehalten, der Rest .........  der Fahrer vom 180SX hat wohl schon einiges aufm Kerbholz wenns Nummernschild weggepixelt wurde, der Rest könnte sich theoretisch auf Post freuen wenn die örtliche Polizeiwache mal in der Mittagspause in der YouTube rumstöbert ...



Joa der im CLK hatte es echt drauf. Der 3er am Anfang war auch nicht übel, 
MX5 und Dönerkarre gegen Schluss haben sich aber ziemlich überschätzt.

Beim 200SX bin ich ganz wuschig grworden aber der war ja gleich wieder weg 

Lustig war der Typ im Opel Kombi der versucht hat mit Frontantrieb was zu reissen 

Ist eig der MX5 NB oder NA besser?


----------



## 8800 GT (9. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist eig der MX5 NB oder NA besser?


 Definition von besser? in welchen Belangen?


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2013)

In Sachen Fahrspaß.

Edit: Google sagt die frühen NAs da bessere Rostvorsorge.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. April 2013)

Da isser,der Mike 

Sekunde 30, der erste Grüne 

Carfreitag Nürburgring 29.03.2013 (M3, M5, GT3 RS, Focus RS, Skyline, ...) [HD] - YouTube

Und vielen Dank an dich, du hasst den Tag soooo schön gemacht !!! Klappspaten 

CARFREITAG 2013 - DRIFT FAIL - YouTube


----------



## STSLeon (9. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Meine Freundin braucht jetzt ein neues Auto.
> Wenn mein Verkäufer uns den passenden Preis macht wird es wohl das "Ding":
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hast du nicht mal böse über diesen "Golf" geschimpft? Darüber, dass die so kläglich versuchen den Sound eines Boxermotors nachzumachen ?


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2013)

Wenn Frau sich was in den Kopf setzt ... Da hast du dann nicht mehr viel zu sagen  .


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2013)

Scheint so als wäre er mit der Wahl seiner Freundin auch nicht so ganz zufrieden


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. April 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Hast du nicht mal böse über diesen "Golf" geschimpft? Darüber, dass die so kläglich versuchen den Sound eines Boxermotors nachzumachen ?


 
Geschimpft habe ich nicht, ich fand's nur lächerlich  .
Aber er ist günstig, technisch ganz OK und er gefällt meiner Freundin.
Insofern ist es OK.


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2013)

Wundert mich das du als Audi Fan einen Beetle kaufen willst? Ein A3 wär doch auch ganz schick?


----------



## >ExX< (9. April 2013)

Er ist aber für die Freundin


----------



## der_yappi (9. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber er ist günstig, technisch ganz OK und er gefällt meiner Freundin.


Da du eh in der gehobenen Preisklasse Auto fährst:
Definiere für mich bitte "günstig"


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wundert mich das du als Audi Fan einen Beetle kaufen willst? Ein A3 wär doch auch ganz schick?


 
Ich bin kein Audi Fan. Grundsätzlich mag ich alle Autos, manche mehr, manche weniger  .
Der A3 ist mir derzeit als 2. Wagen zu teuer, der hätte ca. 40.000,- gekostet.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Da du eh in der gehobenen Preisklasse Auto fährst:
> Definiere für mich bitte "günstig"


 
Der Beetle kostet schlanke 23.000,- Euro. Das ist in Anbetracht der Ausstattung OK.

Immerhin hat die Kiste BiXenon, Fender Soundsystem, Festplatte für MP3s und Filme, 18" Felgen, Tempomat, 2 Zonen Klimaautomatik und vieles mehr.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. April 2013)

Dann aber als 1.2 TSI - oder? Ich finde, das P/L-Verhältnis gar nicht schlecht, wenn man mal von diversen Spaltmaßen und der Innenraumqualität absieht. 
Kenne den 1.2 TSI vom Golf, ich finde der zieht gar nicht mal schlecht. Nebenbei ist er wirklich sehr sehr leise. Ob das beim Beetle auch so ist weiß ich nicht. 

Mein Vater hat sich jetzt den mit dem 2.0 TSI als Cabrio bestellt, mit allen Extras, außer dem Navi. Kostenpunkt mit rund 20% Rabatt ~32k €. Finde ich ganz i.O.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. April 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Dann aber als 1.2 TSI - oder? Ich finde, das P/L-Verhältnis gar nicht schlecht, wenn man mal von diversen Spaltmaßen und der Innenraumqualität absieht.


 
Ja ist der Kleine. Als Einkaufswagen für die Stadt ist er super.
Was die Qualität angeht, das prüfen wir in der nächsten Woche bei der Probefahrt. Wenn alles OK ist, dann dürften wir ihn im Juni bekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2013)

Ich finde die S3 Limousine auch richtig gelungen 
http://img2.auto-motor-und-sport.de...usine-19-fotoshowImageNew-aaeefa2f-671809.jpg
Sieht dem A4 allerdings recht ähnlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich finde die S3 Limousine auch richtig gelungen


 
Ich warte gespannt auf das S3 Cabrio, jetzt wo meine Freundin einen "Einkaufswagen" bekommt  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2013)

btw., der S3 kostet laut Audi in der Grundausstattung 38.900€. 
Finde ich für das Auto einen guten Preis, da man den normalen A3 ohne Probleme schon auf 40k bekommt.
http://www.audi.de/content/dam/ngw/product/pdf/katalog/CW07_2013/130215_KW07_A3_S3_Preisliste.pdf


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Audi Fan. Grundsätzlich mag ich alle Autos, manche mehr, manche weniger  .


 
TT? S5? A7? Da lässt sich ein Muster erkennen  Gut, sagen wir du bevorzugst Audi.


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> der Fahrer vom 180SX hat wohl schon einiges aufm Kerbholz wenns Nummernschild weggepixelt wurde


 
Das ist ein 200SX 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ist eig der MX5 NB oder NA besser?


 
Der NA ist sportlicher von der Karosserie her (leichter) und der NB hat dafür die besseren (stärkeren) Motoren. Gleicht sich wahrscheinlich fast aus, ein NA mit NB Motor wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht... und ein NB mit NA Motor wäre eine Qual.


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2013)

Ich denke so ein MX5 ist für den Anfang die humanere Alternative zur S13.


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2013)

Mit dem NA kann man denke ich nicht viel falsch machen, da er nicht viel Leistung hat und somit recht gut kontrollierbar ist. Macht halt nicht unbedingt viel Spaß, aber für einen Fahranfänger ist das sicherlich etwas anderes.


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2013)

Ich hätte halt gerne was mit Heckantrieb, und ne Dönerkarre kommt nicht in Frage.
Da gibts halt nicht sooo viel.


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich finde die S3 Limousine auch richtig gelungen
> http://img2.auto-motor-und-sport.de...usine-19-fotoshowImageNew-aaeefa2f-671809.jpg
> Sieht dem A4 allerdings recht ähnlich.



Jap, richtig heißes Teil! Ich freu mich unheimlich auf den als RS3.. Wenn der dann die besagten 380ps bekommt, die Gewichtsverteilung und das Untersteuern vom aktuellen RS3 ausgebessert werden, seh ich da nen richtigen Bomber kommen. Zumal das mit der Gewichtsverteilung nun eigentlich kein großes Thema mehr sein dürfte..

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> TT? S5? A7? Da lässt sich ein Muster erkennen  Gut, sagen wir du bevorzugst Audi.


 
Das relativiert sich ein wenig, wenn man bedenkt das der A7 mein 14. Auto ist  .


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2013)

So oft wechseln manche nicht einmal ihre Unterhosen


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2013)

Wenn ich in zwei Monaten den Megane bekomme, bin ich bei Auto Nr.9. Ich finde, dass geht noch.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (10. April 2013)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Nummer 1


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn ich in zwei Monaten den Megane bekomme, bin ich bei Auto Nr.9. Ich finde, dass geht noch.


 
Eben.
Ich fahre jetzt seit rund 18 Jahren und hatte bisher 14 Autos (5 Gebrauchte, 9 Neue).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2013)

Hab mich noch ein bisschen nach Ultraleggeras umgeschaut und noch welche gefunden. 
8x18" Silber mit Dunlop 225/40 5mm Rest und ohne Kratzer/Beschädigungen 1200€.
Was meint ihr, ist der Preis ok ?


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich finde die S3 Limousine auch richtig gelungen
> http://img2.auto-motor-und-sport.de...usine-19-fotoshowImageNew-aaeefa2f-671809.jpg
> Sieht dem A4 allerdings recht ähnlich.


 
Würde ich so nehmen wie er da steht. Auch wenn ich denke, dass ein Diesel bei mir mehr Sinn macht für die Zukunft. Ich muss ab August jeden Tag 70km (hin+zurück; One way ~30km wahlweise Autobahn oder Bundesstraße + 3-5km durch die Stadt je nachdem von wo ich komme) fahren plus "Spaßaktionen" am Wochenende, die auch auf ein paar Kilometer kommen . Was meint ihr?


----------



## >ExX< (10. April 2013)

Jap, auf jeden fall diesel


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. April 2013)

Nach 6 Benzinern bin ich bei Auto Nummer 7 in der Diesel-Fraktion angekommen und Auto Nummer 8 wird definitiv auch wieder ein Diesel.
Kann mich bloß nicht zwischen 2 Liter mit ca. 170 bis 177 PS oder wieder 3 Liter mit > 200 PS entscheiden.


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nach 6 Benzinern bin ich bei Auto Nummer 7 in der Diesel-Fraktion angekommen und Auto Nummer 8 wird definitiv auch wieder ein Diesel.
> Kann mich bloß nicht zwischen 2 Liter mit ca. 170 bis 177 PS oder wieder 3 Liter mit > 200 PS entscheiden.


 
Ich würde mich wenn eher zwischen 1,6l Bluemotion oder dem 2,0l entscheiden (sprich: Richtung Golf 6/A3)  . Alles andere wäre mir zu teuer in den Steuern... Beim 2,0l hab ich damals allerdings in der Fahrschule schon gesagt, dass so einer mal meiner wird ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. April 2013)

Selbst den 2.0 TDI gibt´s inzwischen in so vielen Varianten, dass die Wahl schwer fällt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFv4TCbNqKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. April 2013)

Bisschen Schwund ist immer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. April 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nach 6 Benzinern bin ich bei Auto Nummer 7 in der Diesel-Fraktion angekommen und Auto Nummer 8 wird definitiv auch wieder ein Diesel.
> Kann mich bloß nicht zwischen 2 Liter mit ca. 170 bis 177 PS oder wieder 3 Liter mit > 200 PS entscheiden.


 
Ich persönlich bin nicht der ganz große Dieselfan (werde wohl auch wieder zum Ottomotor zurückwechseln) aber wenn Diesel dann nicht unter 6 Zylindern, da sonst die Akkustik & Laufkultur unter aller Kanone ist. 
Das Schlechteste bezgl. Laufkultur was ich je gefahren bin war der BMW 118d, der hätte mit dem Schaltknauf meiner Freundin bald den Lack von den Fingernägeln gekloppft  .


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was bedeutet hier "fatal"? Hats den BMW-Fahrer gekostet?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was bedeutet hier "fatal"? Hats den BMW-Fahrer gekostet?


 
Frage ich mich auch, ich schätze einfach um mehr Klicks zu bekommen 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Schlechteste bezgl. Laufkultur was ich je gefahren bin war der BMW 118d, der hätte mit dem Schaltknauf meiner Freundin bald den Lack von den Fingernägeln gekloppft  .


 
Ich finde, das ist einer der besten 4 Zylinder Diesel, zumindest der FL. Einer der wenigen drehfreudigen Diesel 

Edit: Sry für den Doppelpost


----------



## totovo (10. April 2013)

Also, von den neueren Dieselmotoren hörst du fast nix mehr. Ich bin neulich bei dem Freund von meiner Cousine mitgefahren und meinte voller Überzeugung: "das ist aber schon nen Benziner, oder?" Was er verneinte und meinte: "nee, ist der 177PS Diesel" Von dem Ding hat man so gut wie gar nichts gehört. Ich war echt überrascht^^


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2013)

Müsste ich längere Strecken fahren, wäre so ein Diesel sicher ne Option. Was will man machen, bei den Benzinpreisen. Ich bin jedoch froh, dass ich nur 11 Kilometer zur Arbeit hab. Da muss ich mir über nen Diesel keine Gedanken machen. Wobei meine Eltern nen Laguna mit ca. 245 Diesel-PS haben und für die Autobahn ist das schon ne Wucht. Und man muss nicht so oft tanken.


----------



## XE85 (10. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was bedeutet hier "fatal"? Hats den BMW-Fahrer gekostet?



Schlimm finde ich vor allem das keiner der beiden Nachfahrenden auf die Idee gekommen ist vll. stehen zu bleiben um mal nachzusehen ob mit dem Fahrer alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2013)

Naja, das ist Nordschleife. Je nachdem, was los ist und an welcher Stelle der Unfall war, ist es wesentlich sicherer, weiterzufahren und die Streckensicherung den Job machen zu lassen. Das muss man persönlich aber abwägen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Selbst den 2.0 TDI gibt´s inzwischen in so vielen Varianten, dass die Wahl schwer fällt.


 
Das stimmt allerdings. Wie viele gibts inzwischen? 110PS, 140PS, 170PS (?) und jetzt der 183PS...


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Also, von den neueren Dieselmotoren hörst du fast nix mehr.


Hören ist das eine, das liegt aber in erster Linie an dem extremen Aufwand der in die Dämmung investiert wird. Was man trotzdem noch extrem merkt(zumindest bei unserem 520d) ist die Vibration die ins Getriebe geht. Bei kaltem Motor ist das immernoch kein Vergleich zu nem noch so unruhigen Benziner.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. Wie viele gibts inzwischen? 110PS, 140PS, 170PS (?) und jetzt der 183PS...


 
Es gibt noch den mit 177 PS, 180 PS, 150 PS und den mit 184 PS im GTD. Den mit 183 PS gibt es nicht. 

Mein Onkel hat den mit 177 PS im aktuellen A6 mit Automatik. Man hört nahezu nichts von dem Motor - Vibrationen sind ebenso Fehlanzeige.
EDIT: Ein 520d kann da mMn nicht mithalten.


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hören ist das eine, das liegt aber in erster Linie an dem extremen Aufwand der in die Dämmung investiert wird. Was man trotzdem noch extrem merkt(zumindest bei unserem 520d) ist die Vibration die ins Getriebe geht. Bei kaltem Motor ist das immernoch kein Vergleich zu nem noch so unruhigen Benziner.


 

Och, das wäre nicht das Problem. Das der Schaltknauf exakt bei 50kmh im Fünften (bei 40kmh nicht und bei 65kmh auch nicht mehr ) in der Führung schlägt habe ich mit meinem 1,4l Benziner jetzt auch ...



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch den mit 177 PS, 180 PS, 150 PS und den mit 184 PS im GTD. Den mit 183 PS gibt es nicht.
> 
> Mein Onkel hat den mit 177 PS im aktuellen A6 mit Automatik. Man hört nahezu nichts von dem Motor - Vibrationen sind ebenso Fehlanzeige.
> EDIT: Ein 520d kann da mMn nicht mithalten.


Es ging bei der Aufzählung rein um VW und um den einen PS wollen wir uns hier jetzt auch nicht aufhängen... 520d ist eh ein Sonderfall .


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. April 2013)

> Es ging bei der Aufzählung rein um VW.


Ich habe da nur Klugscheissermäßig ergänzt, natürlich nur VW-Motoren


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2013)

Das mit den Vibrationen bei kaltem Motor kann einem doch ziemlich egal sein. 70kmh Landstraße. Da ruckelt der Asphalt stärker 
Und nach nen paar Minuten ist das Öl eh so warm das der nurnoch schwach vibriert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 520d ist eh ein Sonderfall .


 
Warum das ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das mit den Vibrationen bei kaltem Motor kann einem doch ziemlich egal sein. 70kmh Landstraße. Da ruckelt der Asphalt stärker
> Und nach nen paar Minuten ist das Öl eh so warm das der nurnoch schwach vibriert.


 
Darum geht es aber nicht, sondern eher um die allgemeine Laufkultur im warmen Zustand. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass unser Evoque mit 2,2 Liter Diesel auf dem BMW 2,0 Liter Diesel Niveau ist. 

Kaltstarts können bei -10°C und mehr auch übel sein. Hört sich äußerst ungesund an. Da war der vorherige 3,0 TDI im Audi Q deutlich souveräner.


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum das ?


 
Bin ich nicht der Fan von. Von BMW allgemein - ist meine Meinung und die ändert sich auch nicht so schnell .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht der Fan von. Von BMW allgemein - ist meine Meinung und die ändert sich auch nicht so schnell .


 
Der 20d ( z.B. aus dem F11 ) ist in meinen Augen ein wirklich gelungener Motor.
Im Innenraum klingt er fast gar nicht mehr nach Diesel, ist durchzugsstark und verbraucht sehr wenig


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2013)

Nennt mich von mir aus VW-/Audi-Fanboy. BMW versuche ich zu meiden  .


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber nicht, sondern eher um die allgemeine Laufkultur im warmen Zustand. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass unser Evoque mit 2,2 Liter Diesel auf dem BMW 2,0 Liter Diesel Niveau ist.
> 
> Kaltstarts können bei -10°C und mehr auch übel sein. Hört sich äußerst ungesund an. Da war der vorherige 3,0 TDI im Audi Q deutlich souveräner.


 
Klingt ungesund, funktioniert aber  Letzten Winter -> -23,5°C - Startknopf drücken - Anlasser macht 2 Umdrehungen und die Rumpeldüse läuft 

Das die 4 Zylinder stark Vibrieren ist halt mal so. Wenn ich aber an die 6 Zylinder denke, zB der im Q5, da gehts dermaßen gleichmäßig und ruhig voran...


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. April 2013)

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind. Welche Motoren (ab 2.0 TDI) haltet ihr für empfehlenswert und welche für absolut schlecht. In der engeren Wahl sind
Mercedes C-Klasse W204 bzw S204
BMW 5er E60
A4 B8
A6 C6 (Typ 4F)


----------



## Zappaesk (10. April 2013)

Absolut schlechte Motoren wirst du da nicht finden, wobei es TDI halt nur im VW Konzern gibt...


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2013)

Wenn du nach dem Markennamen gehst gibt es ESP auch nur bei Mercedes...


----------



## Zappaesk (10. April 2013)

Ich habe ja auch nix anderes behauptet.
Wobei der Name ESP auch z.B. von Opel genutzt wird. Vermutlich wird sich halt Bosch die Marke haben schützen lassen - Daimler jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du nach dem Markennamen gehst gibt es ESP auch nur bei Mercedes...



Und bei VW.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. April 2013)

Und Ford


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2013)

Wiki sagt, das Kürzel ESP(also nicht in ausgeschrieben und nicht zu verwechseln mit ESC) sei vom Daimler geschützt. Aber da kann ja erstmal jeder schreiben was er will...


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wiki sagt, das Kürzel ESP(also nicht in ausgeschrieben und nicht zu verwechseln mit ESC) sei vom Daimler geschützt. Aber da kann ja erstmal jeder schreiben was er will...


 
Ich könnte schwören das steht hier im Passat aufm ESP Knopf?


----------



## totovo (10. April 2013)

Ja, bei VW steht da auch ESP auf dem Knopf^^


----------



## Seabound (10. April 2013)

Im Renöö steh ESP off im Display, wenn ichs ausschalte.


----------



## 1821984 (10. April 2013)

ESP? Ihr seid drauf


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2013)

Irgendwie hatter recht 

Kennt ihr den R36 HGP? Nein? YouTube.  Der sport 1 Bericht. Einfach nur krank


----------



## 1821984 (10. April 2013)

Montag erstmal schön mein Auto gewaschen (seid Herbst glaube ich) und was passiert gestern? 100m vor mir kommt son Gülletrecker vom Acker auf die Strasse gefahren und das bei leichtem Regen. Also sieht meine Silberne Motorhaube jetzt schon gespränkelt aus


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. April 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Montag erstmal schön mein Auto gewaschen (seid Herbst glaube ich) und was passiert gestern? 100m vor mir kommt son Gülletrecker vom Acker auf die Strasse gefahren und das bei leichtem Regen. Also sieht meine Silberne Motorhaube jetzt schon gespränkelt aus


 
Man könnte sagen... Shit happens


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

@kai: ist das der HGP Golf mit dem motor vom audi RS 3?

Hab grad keine lust mit dem handy zu.gucken^^


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2013)

Nö, das ist ein 750PS Karren. 50-200 ist er gleichschnell wie der Aventador


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da wir gerade beim Thema sind. Welche Motoren (ab 2.0 TDI) haltet ihr für empfehlenswert und welche für absolut schlecht. In der engeren Wahl sind
> Mercedes C-Klasse W204 bzw S204
> BMW 5er E60
> A4 B8
> A6 C6 (Typ 4F)


 
Im E60 bzw. E61 ist der 30d und 35d ein guter Motor.
Frag' mal Klutten, der fährt glaube ich einen 30 oder 35d 




totovo schrieb:


> Ja, bei VW steht da auch ESP auf dem Knopf^^


 
Und man kann es mit der Taste noch nicht einmal abschalten ( zumindest bei den meisten )


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2013)

Ganz aus gehts nicht, wird aber stark abgeschwächt.


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Warum machen die das eig so?

Wenn da steht ESP off dann will ich aus ESP off haben^^


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2013)

Damits nicht zu viele Unfälle mit sich überschätzenden fahrern gibt.


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Bin ich froh dass mein auto sowas noch nicht hat


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ganz aus gehts nicht, wird aber stark abgeschwächt.


 
Da wird so gut wie nix abgeschwächt. Nur die TC wird deaktiviert.
Ich glaube nur beim Golf R und GTI Edition 35 kann man das ESP deaktivieren.


----------



## >ExX< (11. April 2013)

Kann man sich sowas auch umprogrammieren lassen?


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und man kann es mit der Taste noch nicht einmal abschalten ( zumindest bei den meisten )


 
Sicherung ziehen ...


Als Tipp hat mir ein befreundeter Kfz-Mechatroniker mal gesagt, dass man bei manchen VW nach 20sek Drücken ein dreimaliges Blinken der LED im Kombiinstrument + darauffolgendes Dauerblinken hat und das es dann ganz aus ist. Das passiert bei mir auch, ausprobiert ob es was bringt habe ich aber noch nicht - sehe ich keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da wird so gut wie nix abgeschwächt. Nur die TC wird deaktiviert.
> Ich glaube nur beim Golf R und GTI Edition 35 kann man das ESP deaktivieren.


 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren es nur Golf R und Scirocco R. Würde aber nicht drauf wetten.


----------



## totovo (11. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und man kann es mit der Taste noch nicht einmal abschalten ( zumindest bei den meisten )


 

Doch, wenn man lange drückt geht es ganz aus! Dann steht auch da: ESP deaktiviert. Wenn man nur kurz drückt sagt die MFA nur: ASR Deaktiviert



Ab heute gibts den "Neuen Golf Variant"

Als ich das erste mal grad ein Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich: "WTF, Fail, die haben ausversehen ein Bild vom Passat Variant genommen"  

Die sehen sich ja jetzt sowas von ähnlich. Auch die Abmessungen unterscheiden sich kaum noch. Das Kofferaumvolumen vom Golf Variant ist sogar minimal größer als das vom Passat 
Und jetzt gibts auch die ganzen Assitenten... Wer kauft denn da noch den Passat?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. April 2013)

?? So ähnlich sehen die sich auch nicht


----------



## totovo (11. April 2013)

Also, auf den zweiten Blick sieht man freilich die unterschiede, aber auf den 1. Blick und nicht im direkten Vergleich sehen die ziemlich gleich aus


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. April 2013)

Brillen gibts bei Fielmann  

Ne scherz ich finds nicht so prägnant!


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. April 2013)

@totovo

Naja äußerlich sehen sich die schon ziemlich ähnlich. Man könnte meinen, dass der Golf Variant schon eine ziemliche interne Konkurrenz darstellt, aber: 

Beim Golf Variant gibt es im Vergleich zum Passat Variant nur die tendenziell "schwächeren" Motoren wie z.B den 1.2 TSI oder den 1.6 TDI. Wer mehr Leitung in Form eines 1.4 TSI oder 2.0 TDI haben möchte, ist bis jetzt gezwungen zum Passat zu greifen. 
Ist natürlich die Frage, wie lange das so bleibt.

EDIT: Das ist falsch hätte mich auch schon gewundert. Nur mit Trendline gibt es die schwachen Motoren, bei Comfortline gibt es die stärkeren.
Also bleibt es bei einer internen Konkurrenz. Aber ich glaube der Passat wird trotzdem besser verkauft, alleine schon wegen dem vermeintlich besseren Image.


----------



## totovo (11. April 2013)

naja, ich denke, es gibt schon noch teilweise die bessere Ausstattung und der Komfort wird sicher auch noch besser sein


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. April 2013)

Das stimmt wohl. Insgesamt finde ich das Design im Vergleich zum Vorgänger aber wirklich besser. Die Rückleuchten gingen ja beim alten gar nicht, aber das ist wieder eine Geschmacksfrage


----------



## der_yappi (11. April 2013)

Vlt werten die den Golf mit Absicht auf...

Viele Firmen haben bei ihren Wagenpools eine Klasse herunter gestuft.

Als ich noch Azubi beim RosaRiesen war, hatten die Außendienstler Autos aus der Passat / A4 / 3er BMW Stufe.
Abteilungs- bzw Teamleiter waren in Richtung 5er BMW.
Als dann für einen der Außendienstler meines Teams ein neues Geschäftsauto anstand, konnte er nicht mehr in Richtung Passat sondern nur noch in Richtung Golf gehen


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2013)

Ich finde den Passat B6 zusammen mit dem CC vom Design her so ziemlich die geilsten Autos.
Gerade mit R Line Paket sehen die von vorne so geil aggresiv aus.


----------



## riedochs (11. April 2013)

Wollten die bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber auch machen. Allerdings standen die dann vor der Wahl sich 3 neue Techniker (mehr waren wir nicht) für Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz zu suchen oder uns doch wieder Passat für unsere 80tkm im Jahr zu ordern. Es gab dann wieder Passat.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2013)

Der Nachbar hatte bei der letzten Dienstwagenrunde Glück dass HP sich dann kurzfristig doch überlegt hat, dass so ein Verkäufer auf Golf der dann im sechsstelligen Bereich verhandelt irgendwie unseriös daher kommt.


----------



## totovo (11. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde den Passat B6 zusammen mit dem CC vom Design her so ziemlich die geilsten Autos.
> Gerade mit R Line Paket sehen die von vorne so geil aggresiv aus.




Auf alle Fälle! Also beim Design hat VW mit der aktuellen Linie alles richtig gemacht! 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Insgesamt finde ich das Design im Vergleich zum Vorgänger aber wirklich besser. Die Rückleuchten gingen ja beim alten gar nicht, aber das ist wieder eine Geschmacksfrage




Ich fand den alten Golf Variant auch vom gesammteindruck wenig schlüssig 




der_yappi schrieb:


> Vlt werten die den Golf mit Absicht auf...
> 
> Viele Firmen haben bei ihren Wagenpools eine Klasse herunter gestuft.
> 
> ...




Das ist natürlich gut möglich. Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass der neue Passat erst noch kommt! Ich bin gespannt, was sie da anstellen, um ihn weiter vom Golf wegzurücken. So sind die zu nah beisammen.

Also wenn ich mir den Fuhrpark von den Firmen bei uns in Jena so anschaue, haben die ehere aufgewertet. die fahren jetzt nicht mehr Golf, wie vor 2 oder 3 Jahren, sondern eher Passat, am meisten den CC und ein haufen A7/Q5 und Phaetons stehen da jetzt auch rum...

Und die Stadtverwaltung fährt bei uns diese großen Mercedes SUV´s. Da habe ich auch echt gestutzt. So eine Verschwendung von Steuergeldern...


----------



## 1821984 (12. April 2013)

Ich finde die aktuelle Designlinie von VW überhaupt nicht ansprechend. Der Golf 7 geht ja noch aber was da mit dem anderen ganzen Rest los ist. Du meine Güte, dass ist nichts für mich.


----------



## McZonk (12. April 2013)

Der angesprochene B6 ist aber auch nicht das aktuelle Modell, sondern das rundlichere Vorfacelift mit der Kirmes-LED-Beleuchtung am Heck.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da wird so gut wie nix abgeschwächt. Nur die TC wird deaktiviert.
> Ich glaube nur beim Golf R und GTI Edition 35 kann man das ESP deaktivieren.



XDS lässt sich aber nicht deaktivieren, oder? Dann lässt sich meiner Meinung nach das ESP auch nicht vollständig deaktivieren. Egal, was VW sagt.


----------



## Zoon (12. April 2013)

ESP "richtig" abschalten geht nur bei den R Modellen ab MJ2013.


----------



## totovo (12. April 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich finde die aktuelle Designlinie von VW überhaupt nicht ansprechend. Der Golf 7 geht ja noch aber was da mit dem anderen ganzen Rest los ist. Du meine Güte, dass ist nichts für mich.



Das ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache, wäre ja schlimm, wenn jeder das Selbe schön findet! Die Absatzzahlen geben VW aber wohl recht^^




McZonk schrieb:


> Der angesprochene B6 ist aber auch nicht das aktuelle Modell, sondern das rundlichere Vorfacelift mit der Kirmes-LED-Beleuchtung am Heck.



Achja, stimmt. Wir sind ja schon bei B7. Den meinte ich natürlich^^


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> ESP "richtig" abschalten geht nur bei den R Modellen ab MJ2013.



Ja. Die Frage is nur, ob die elektronische Sperre auch deaktiviert wird. Ansonsten sind die Dinger ja nicht kompletto von der elektronischen Leine. Ergo ESP nicht deaktivierbar. Auch nicht bei den R-Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Zoon (12. April 2013)

Die ist immer aktiv, aber die Allradgetriebenen R Modelle ab 2013 wennn es aus ist ist es wirklich aus, bei den Modelljahr davor wurde nur die Regelschwelle angehoben was von der Sport Auto moniert wurde und VW hat dann die Softwareupgrade nachgeschoben. 
AUßER: man macht eine Vollbremsung dann ists ESP bei den neuen R Modellen auch wieder aktiv.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> AUßER: man macht eine Vollbremsung dann ists ESP bei den neuen R Modellen auch wieder aktiv.



Naja, sowas kommt im sportlichen Betrieb wohl eher selten vor... 

Komplett abschaltbares ESP ist also nicht. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Nur für Trackdays sind die Autos dann halt nicht so geeignet.


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2013)

Kann man da eigentlich echt nicht irgendwo ne Sicherung ziehen? Oder geht der Motor dann in den Notlauf?
ABS kann ja drinbleiben.


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2013)

Also bei einem opel astra (ca. 9 jahre alt, weis grad nicht genau welcher)
Kann man ne sicherung ziehen, dann ists aus 

Edit: Der Astra H


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2013)

Glaub auch nicht, dass man so einfach die Sicherung vom ESP ziehen kann. Da geht bestimmt nix mehr. Bei meinem Auto kann ich noch nicht ma starten, wenn der Kofferraum nicht geschlossen ist.


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2013)

Was ist denn wenn das auto an ist und du die klappe aufmachst?

Kannst du dann losfahren?


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2013)

Echt?  So n Scheiß. Was machste wenn du was großes Transportierst?


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2013)

Microschalter manuell gedrückt halten ...


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich nehm an, er fährt, wenn er bereits an ist. Aber Anlassen mit offener Heckklappe geht nicht. Das mit bereits laufendem Motor müsste ich ma testen.


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2013)

Ja Super  
Das würde mich an meinem Auto so dermaßen nerven wenn überall gesagt wird 
"Wenn das offen dann darfst du nicht...und wenn hier dann ist ganz schlecht weil dann...und ja" 

Erste Aktion hier am Passat war diese Sitzsensoren auszustecken und im Winter dann den Heckklappen Sensor auszustecken


----------



## >ExX< (12. April 2013)

Ganz ehrlich.

Wofür braucht man diese dreckigen sensoren?
Damit ich im display vorne sehe dass meine heckklappe auf ist?

Als  wenn man sowas nicht merken würde.
Genauso wie elektrisch öffnende heckklappen.
Solang man dran kommt brauch man sowas nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2013)

Da gefällt mir das System von Audi ganz gut wenn du zB beim Einkaufen bist und die Hände voll hast.

Schlüssel in der Tasche - Auto erkennt das du in der nähe bist und entriegelt - Fuß unter den Sensor - Heckklappe öffnet.


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2013)

Immer schön dazu bestellen die Fußsensoren, die machen wir nämlich.


----------



## totovo (12. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir das System von Audi ganz gut wenn du zB beim Einkaufen bist und die Hände voll hast.
> 
> Schlüssel in der Tasche - Auto erkennt das du in der nähe bist und entriegelt - Fuß unter den Sensor - Heckklappe öffnet.


 
Ja, das ist wirklich klasse! Das kann unser Passat auch. Und schlüssel loses Starten ist auch praktisch. 
Da wird man ganz schön Faul


----------



## Mick-Jogger (12. April 2013)

Mein größter Luxus im Auto ist ne Funkfernbedienung und ne Zentralverrieglung  

Unser Golf 3 hat keines von beidem


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Mein größter Luxus im Auto ist ne Funkfernbedienung und ne Zentralverrieglung
> 
> Unser Golf 3 hat keines von beidem



An die Zeiten, als man beim Aussteigen noch die Mitfahrer daran erinnern musste, "die Knöpfchen runterzumachen" kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, ist aber schon was her ;0)


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im E60 bzw. E61 ist der 30d und 35d ein guter Motor.


Danke.
Ja den 530d hatte ich letztens mal als x-drive übers Wochenende.
Am ersten Tag fand ich ihn ziemlich lahm. Das lag aber eher daran, dass das Auto ungewohnt,
randvoll beladen und ich fast ohne Sicht war. Noch dazu dunkel und Regen ...
Am nächsten Tag im Hellen und fast leer hat der extrem Spaß gemacht und ging ab wie Schmidts Katze.


----------



## Beam39 (12. April 2013)

An BMW's Dieselmotoren gibts generell nicht wirklich was auszusetzen - die hochgezüchteten Motoren wie im m550d mal aussen vor. Ich hab das schon ein paar mal gesagt hier, aber wenn man einen Diesel pflegt, auf Warm und -Kaltfahrten achtet und natürlich bei spätestens 10.000km Öl wechselt, kann da grundsätzlich nicht viel kaputt gehen. Das gilt für die alten aber auch für die neuen Motoren, da gibts keine Ausnahmen. Natürlich gibts auch Montagsfahrzeuge, mal weniger mal mehr aber das sind eher die Ausnahmen als die Regeln.

Nach den Aussagen im Internet darf man eh nicht gehen, ist klar das die Leute mehr über Probleme posten als über ein Auto welches tadellos läuft.

Ich hab nun etwas über 236.000km drauf, der läuft noch wie ne 1, nagelt kaum. Hab jetzt wahrscheinlich nur nen Problem mit einem Injektor aber hey, das ist bei der Laufleistung zu verkraften.

Haben Gestern Spurstangen gewechselt, Felgen lackiert, Nieren getauscht. Morgen bekommt der Innen ne Aufbereitung und in nächster Zeit gehts noch zum Polieren.

Morgen kann ich dann endlich die ersten Fotos hochladen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. April 2013)

Gänsehautsound 
Elise SC with Larini Club Sport exhaust - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2013)

Es gibt mMn nur 2 Autos bei denen msn wirklich Gänsehaut bekommt.
Der geilste Sound auf Erden kommt aber hier bei 1:00 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7B_lYa5fO4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Beam39 (12. April 2013)

Ich konnte dem Sound von 4 Zylindern noch nie etwas abgewinnen, schon als kleines Kind waren diese ganzen böllernden Kisten für mich nervtötend.. Der Sound vom Skyline hingegen gehört ganz klar zu meinen Favouriten!!


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2013)

Der Elise is geil. Der Skyline is nich so mein Ding. Das Turbopfeifen nervt irgendwie.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir das System von Audi ganz gut wenn du zB beim Einkaufen bist und die Hände voll hast.
> 
> Schlüssel in der Tasche - Auto erkennt das du in der nähe bist und entriegelt - Fuß unter den Sensor - Heckklappe öffnet.


 
Das ist wohl das Feature das ich im Alltag am häufigsten nutze. Echt praktisch. Hoffentlich wird es bald Serie in allen Klassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAspyP19Tlk


Das ist Sound


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das Feature das ich im Alltag am häufigsten nutze. Echt praktisch. Hoffentlich wird es bald Serie in allen Klassen.


Serie eher nicht(passiv entry alleine ist das ja noch nicht einmal in der Oberklasse), aber in absehbarer Zeit wird das bei so ziemlich jedem Auto als Extra verfügbar sein. Selbst die Chinesischen Hersteller wollen das jetzt haben.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2013)

Ich brauch sowas nicht. Ich schleppe immer die Einkäufe, wärend meine Frau perfekt Zeit hat, dass Auto zu öffnen ;0)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. April 2013)

Außerdem gibts Einkaufswagen...


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Was ist auf Dauer wohl teurer? Immer einen zweiten Menschen mitführen oder einmal das System kaufen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich brauch sowas nicht. Ich schleppe immer die Einkäufe, wärend meine Frau perfekt Zeit hat, dass Auto zu öffnen ;0)


 
Wir haben ein 2. Auto bestellt, vielleicht muss ich jetzt nicht mehr mit zum einkaufen  .
Aber es ist schon sehr praktisch, wenn ich irgendwelche Computer oder mein Werzeug oder was auch immer in den Kofferraum werfe, diesen ohne die Hände öffnen zu können.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2013)

Natürlich ist sowas praktisch


----------



## STSLeon (13. April 2013)

Das kommt hoffentlich immer mehr. Immerhin stellt mein Arbeitgeber die Antennen und die Transponder her.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wir haben ein 2. Auto bestellt, vielleicht muss ich jetzt nicht mehr mit zum einkaufen


 
Ist es der Beetle geworden ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist es der Beetle geworden ?


 
Ja der Beetle. Als Fenderedition mit ein paar Extras für nach Rabatt knapp 20k.


----------



## >ExX< (13. April 2013)

welche Maschine hat der drin?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> welche Maschine hat der drin?


 
Den 1,2 Liter Turbo Hubraumbolide  .


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den 1,2 Liter Turbo Hubraumbolide  .



Uhuu die Murmel in der Dose  
Man denkt ja mit schrecken zurück an die 1.4er TSi von VW, sind die 1,2er nicht genauso schlimm?


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Uhuu die Murmel in der Dose
> Man denkt ja mit schrecken zurück an die 1.4er TSi von VW, sind die 1,2er nicht genauso schlimm?


 
Ein guter Freund von mir hatte den im Fabia und war hoch zufrieden. Für mich wäre der nichts, da hätte es wenigstens der Twincharger mit 160 PS sein müssen. Aber als reines Stadtauto ist es OK. Dem Turbo sei Dank fühlt er sich nicht so Tot an wie er ist  .


----------



## der_yappi (13. April 2013)

Dann schärf mal deiner Holden ein sie sollte bei etwa jedem zweiten Tanken nach dem Öl zu kucken.
Mein 1.4er TwinCharger säuft wie Sau.
Jetzt geht ich von dem 5W30 LongLIfe Öl nach VW50400-Norm mal auf das "normale" 0W40-Öl nach VW50200-Norm.
Ich hoffe das er dann nicht mehr so viel säuft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mein 1.4er TwinCharger säuft wie Sau.
> Jetzt geht ich von dem 5W30 LongLIfe Öl nach VW50400-Norm mal auf das "normale" 0W40-Öl nach VW50200-Norm.
> Ich hoffe das er dann nicht mehr so viel säuft.


 
Auf 0W40 doch eher mehr, da dünnflüssiger oder nicht


----------



## >ExX< (13. April 2013)

Ah, immer diese Hubram starken Autos 

Ich habe in meinem Auto mit 1,6l Golf auch immer 10W40 Motorenöl.
Ist der SR Motor, also der 8 Ventiler.

Gestern morgen hat er mir dann erstmal die große STOP Meldung rausgehauen wegen zu wenig Kühlwasser.
Bin dann die 6km zur Arbeit gefahren, und wollte dann auch bei Feierabend die 6km wieder zurück nach hause, aber in der Stadt ging die Temperaturanzeige dann auf die 100°C und bin dann bei nächster Gelegenheit rechts ran und nen Schluck Mineralwasser rein 

Auf jeden Fall meine ich dass meiner nicht so viel an Öl schluckt


----------



## der_yappi (13. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf 0W40 doch eher mehr, da dünnflüssiger oder nicht


 Ich bin auf das gegangen weils bei einem im Seatforum zu weniger Ölverbrauch geführt hat.
Und weils der VW-Freigabe 50200 entspricht.
Probieren kann mans mal...


----------



## totovo (13. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann schärf mal deiner Holden ein sie sollte bei etwa jedem zweiten Tanken nach dem Öl zu kucken.
> Mein 1.4er TwinCharger säuft wie Sau.
> Jetzt geht ich von dem 5W30 LongLIfe Öl nach VW50400-Norm mal auf das "normale" 0W40-Öl nach VW50200-Norm.
> Ich hoffe das er dann nicht mehr so viel säuft.


 
Das scheint echt vom Modell abhängig zu sein, bzw. haben die das anscheinend bei den neuen Motoren in den Griff bekommen. Sowohl unser Passat (1,4l Turbo UND Kompressor) als auch der 1,4er im Golf meiner Cousine brauchen zwischen den Ölwechseln kein Tropfen Öl. Und der Passat fährt mit über 110°C Öltemp auf der Autobahn  Also tendenziell eher höherer Ölverbrauch


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann schärf mal deiner Holden ein sie sollte bei etwa jedem zweiten Tanken nach dem Öl zu kucken.


 
Da mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen. Wenn was ist soll sie 0800-VWSERVICE anrufen  .


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Kennt ihr bezahlbare Autos die sehr sehr viel Fußraum habe ... z.B. auch durch erweiterung der schienen


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

Der Opel Signum hat enorm viel Fußraum und sollte mittlerweile gebraucht auch sehr bezahlbar sein.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Grundsätzlich dürfte natürlich in einem Mittelklasse Modell mehr Platz sein als in einem Kleinwagen. 
Bei gleichem Preis ist Ersterer aber in der Regel älter...

Und was für dich bezahlbar bedeutet weiß auch niemand  .


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Sry hatte vor einigen Beiträgen mal was von: Bis 3000€ geschrieben


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2013)

Der Smart Fortwo. Klingt witzig ist aber so, selbst Klitschko passt in den Karren recht gut rein


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Wenn ich mich an meine MTV Zeiten richtig erinnere wurde das Ding von Klitschko aber von WCC umgebaut damit es passt.


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2013)

Passte vorher schon. Er meinte nur damit würde es NOCH besser passen. War übrigens Street Customs Berlin und lief afaik nur bei DMAX?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Ich hol mir trotzdem keinen Smart!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ich hol mir trotzdem keinen Smart!


 


Soll es denn ein Kombi, Limousine oder Richtung SUV sein?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ich hol mir trotzdem keinen Smart!


 
Warum nicht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


 
Wer fährt sowas freiwillig


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer fährt sowas freiwillig


 
Jemand dem das Spaß macht? Oder der viel in der Stadt fährt oder ein Auto zum Einkaufen braucht? Oder oder oder... Autos werden nicht nur wegen dem Sound und den Beschleunigungswerten gekauft...


----------



## Metalic (13. April 2013)

Was willstn damit einkaufen? 2 Flaschen Bier und ne Täte Chips? Dann ist das Auto leider voll


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2013)

In der Stadt seh ichs ein, bei 90 auf der landstraße bekomm ich aber Todesängste


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Ich denke es gibt durchaus effektivere und kostengünstigere Möglichkeiten mich zu outen, falls es denn notwendig sein sollte...


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

Also ich habe ja selber mal 3 Jahre nen Smart gehabt, der hat mich nix gekostet und war (nicht nur) um ins Geschäft zu fahren ein gutes Auto.

Das Auto wird von vielen belächelt, aber die meisten die man mal fahren lässt sind dann doch ganz angetan. Da wird das Vorurteil über das Ding recht schnell pulverisiert. Das Ding macht Spaß, hat einen richtig großen Kofferraum (7 Kästen Sprudel gehen ohne Probleme in den Kofferraum), braucht kaum Sprit...

Es hat auch seine Schattenseiten, aber es hat mir in 3 Jahren und 105tkm inkl. diverser Urlaubsfahrten mehr Spaß gemacht als Nerven gekostet. Ich kenne recht viele Leute die so ein Ding hatten und die meisten waren damit sehr zufrieden. Das sind jetzt aber nicht alles Hausfrauen, sondern überwiegend Entwicklerkollegen - nicht nur bei mir in der Firma, sondern auch z.B. bei AMG, BMW und BMW M...


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Entwickler lassen sich auch eher von den Technischen Qualitäten als von der Außenwirkung der Optik beeindrucken. Wenn z.B. BMW anteilig nur halb so viel C1 an normale Menschen gebracht hätte wie seine eigene Entwickler sie gekauft haben, so wären die heute DER Big-Player im Scooter Markt.

Gerade "Hausfrauen" waren am Anfang auch kaum vom Smart zu überzeugen. Nur war Daimler da mutiger als z.B. Audi beim A2 und BMW bei besagtem C1 und hat bis durchgehalten bis sich die Kunden an die neue Form gewöhnt hatten.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

Der C1 wurde bei uns auch mal günstig angeboten - wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat man den für einen 3 stelligen Betrag 1 Jahr lang haben können.


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. April 2013)

Ich hab vor ca. 10 Jahren mal nen Smart als carsharing Auto gehabt und wollte den echt nie wieder haben.
Nun hat der sich sicher seit damals auch weiter entwickelt, aber mir sind 3 Dinge fest im Gehirn eingebrannt:
Beim Rückwärts-Sehen hatte ich das Gefühl, mich an der Rück"scheibe" zu stoßen,
mit der komischen Halbautomatik bin ich überhaupt nicht klar gekommen (war damals aber auch noch extremer Verfechter der Handschaltung) und
die Wirkung der Bremse war enorm, zu stark drauf getreten und das Ding stand! aber sowas von sofort!


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

die "komische Halbautomatik" war/ist keine Halbautomatik sondern wenn ich mich recht erinnere das zweite automatisierte Schaltgetriebe (auf alle Fälle das 2. ASG) auf dem Markt. Das erste kam damals im M3 und war hydraulisch, das vom Smart das erste elektromechanische. Kurz darauf hat dann glaub ich Alfa auch sowas auf den Markt gebracht (von Magneti Marelli) aber das ist auch schon ne Weile her...


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Opel Signum hat enorm viel Fußraum und sollte mittlerweile gebraucht auch sehr bezahlbar sein.


 
Als Beifahrer und auch auf den hinteren Plätzen ja. Als Fahrer hat man im Golf mehr Platz "um sich herum"... Ich habe den direkten Vergleich (meine Eltern fahren den Signum, ich nen G4). Im Signum ist man zugebaut und fühlt sich selber als Fremdkörper.


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> die "komische Halbautomatik" war/ist keine Halbautomatik sondern wenn ich mich recht erinnere das zweite automatisierte Schaltgetriebe (auf alle Fälle das 2. ASG) auf dem Markt.



Sry wenn die Frage etwas blöd ist, aber was ist denn ein automstisiertes Schaltgetriebe??


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Als Beifahrer und auch auf den hinteren Plätzen ja. Als Fahrer hat man im Golf mehr Platz "um sich herum"... Ich habe den direkten Vergleich (meine Eltern fahren den Signum, ich nen G4). Im Signum ist man zugebaut und fühlt sich selber als Fremdkörper.


Ich denke mal es ging nicht um das Gefühl sondern darum wie viel "cm Bein" passen hinters Lenkrad.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus im Vergleich zwischen Golf 3 und Golf 4 mit der Beinfreihheit aus: Ich finde nämlich unseren Golf 3 vom Platz her schon fast optimal was die Beine angeht. Es fehlt nur noch wenig


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2013)

Im 3er Golf ists sogar hinten recht bequem


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

Ein automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe ist ein mittels Aktuatorik automatisiertes Handschaltgetriebe. D.h. es ist ein normaler Handschalter bei dem aber das Schalten nicht von Hand sondern mittels Hydraulik oder Elektromotoren (meistens mit einer oder mehreren Schaltwalzen) geschieht.

Es handelt sich dabei ausdrücklich nicht um ne Automatik, sondern um einen Schalter. Das merkt man an den Zugkraftunterbrechungen beim Schalten. So Dinger wurden einmal zum Spritsparen eingesetzt (3l Lupo und A2, smart,...) oder eben bei sportlichen Autos (M3, M5, Ferrari,...) um mit einer möglich kurzen Schaltzeit zu punkten. Außerdem sind die Dinger recht billig.

Heute gibts sowas kaum noch, die DKGs haben die abgelöst wenn man so will. Die sind ja rein mechanisch auch im Prinzip (Hand)schalter, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man eben keine Zugkraftunterbrechung beim Schalten hat. Der Verbrauch ist da nicht ganz so gut, dafür sind die Schaltzeiten bei nem DKG ziemlich uninteressant...


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2013)

Ach ein Standard Automatikgetriebe braucht länger als ein automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe?

Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

Bei nem Automat ist es schlicht egal wie lange er braucht. D.h. es kommt zumindest nicht auf die letzte Millisekunde an. Deswegen muss man da auch nicht alles bis zuletzt ausreizen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es ging nicht um das Gefühl sondern darum wie viel "cm Bein" passen hinters Lenkrad.


 
Nagut, da nimmt es sich aber nichts wie ich finde... Bin 1,90m aber bei beiden nicht ganz hinten mitm Sitz - ohne da drin zu sitzen wie nen Affe aufm Schleifstein. Wobei im Golf 4 auch mehr Platz ist als im 6 oder 7 wie ich finde.


----------



## >ExX< (13. April 2013)

Ja, ich finde den 7er golf sehr beengend.

Im 6er saß ich noch nicht.

Aber im 4er ist richtig viel platz.
Passe mit meinen 2 metern mehr als locker rein


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Nen 4er hatte ich schon gedacht aber irgendwie ist mir das zu Mainstream! ^^


----------



## >ExX< (13. April 2013)

Seat leon? 

Gleiches auto mit etwas anderer optik und in weniger mainstream


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ...
> Es handelt sich dabei ausdrücklich nicht um ne Automatik, sondern um einen Schalter...


Du hast ganz sicher Recht und wahrscheinlich auch mehr Ahnung von den technischen Zusammenhängen als ich.

Mir ging es ja auch nur um eine Umschreibung, was bei mir haften geblieben ist, wenn ich an dieses Auto denke bzw. erinnert werde.
Ich hatte dieses Gefährt wie gesagt nur einen Tag und wenn ich näher drüber nachdenke ... stimmt, man musste schalten, aber es gab keine
Kupplung, was das Auto in meinen Augen eben zu einer Art Zwitter macht. 

Ich stand als Linksabbieger an einer Hauptverkehrsstraße mitten in Leipzig, hab den Gegenverkehr durchgelassen und musste zügig über die Straße, 
also anfahren, wollte aus Gewohnheit natürlich kuppeln um schnell in den 2.Gang zu schalten und hab voll auf die Bremse gelatscht 

Später hat mir dann mal jemand erzählt, dass man die Dinger irgendwie umschalten kann, aber ich hab vergessen, wie und was genau ...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Ach ich such eher was in Exotisches oder Unkonventionelles


----------



## Zappaesk (13. April 2013)

Exoten und unkonventionelles ist aber leider oft nicht wirklich günstig. Anschaffung ist ja nicht alles, Ersatzteilversorgung und ähnliches solltest du auch bedenken...


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Halbwegs selten aber stabil und bezahlbar sind z.B. die Schweden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Halbwegs selten aber stabil und bezahlbar sind z.B. die Schweden.


 
Das "STABIL" bitte Fett hervorheben -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6prtCtxk1ho


----------



## riedochs (13. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Dann schärf mal deiner Holden ein sie sollte bei etwa jedem zweiten Tanken nach dem Öl zu kucken.
> Mein 1.4er TwinCharger säuft wie Sau.
> Jetzt geht ich von dem 5W30 LongLIfe Öl nach VW50400-Norm mal auf das "normale" 0W40-Öl nach VW50200-Norm.
> Ich hoffe das er dann nicht mehr so viel säuft.



Meiner brauch absolut kein Öl. Ist auch der 1.4 Twincharger


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Bei meinem hat sich der Name Panzer eingebürgert...

So ein 850/V70 I dürfte sogar im Budget liegen. Allerdings ist das halt Mittel/Oberklasse Material und die Verschleißteile haben schon entsprechende Preise. Nicht überhöht, aber z.B. die Bremsen müssen halt auch was können wenn so ein Schlachtschiff wieder anhalten soll.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ach ich such eher was in Exotisches oder Unkonventionelles


 Golf Sondermodelle.

Oder  von irgendwelche anderen Mainstream Autos.

Stabil sind die Schweden nicht gerade




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emtLLvXrrFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Golf Sondermodelle.
> 
> Oder  von irgendwelche anderen Mainstream Autos.
> 
> Stabil sind die Schweden nicht gerade



Das sind ja auch zwei verschiedene Autogenerationen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2013)

Die 850er Plattform(die Nachfolger waren erstmal wieder mehr Facelift als Neuentwicklung) ist auch nach heutigen Standards noch ziemlich sicher. Der 940 war Technologisch noch davon der Vorgänger und das Modell das FifthGear zerlegt hat ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch eines von vor 93 gewesen und damit ohne das neue Crashsystem (SIPS).

Trotzdem bleibt die Zeit natürlich nicht stehen.

Oder um es anders aus zu drücken: Du fährst also aufgrund der NCAP Wertungen einen kleinen Renault? Dann darfst du gerne mal Frontal in meinen ach so instabilen Panzer brettern wenn du den Schaden ersetzt. Um mein Leben hätte ich weniger Angst.

Mit stabil hatte ich im Ursprungspost übrigens die Technik im Normalbetrieb und nicht die Karosserie im Crashfall gemeint.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. April 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dem BMW 5er E28 oder dem 7er E23. 
Ich habe gehört das deren Verbrauch noch einigermaßen Normal sein soll, d.h. unter 10L kombiniert? 
Sind die alltagstauglich?


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> und damit ohne das neue Crashsystem (SIPS).


 
Side Impact Protection System

Was soll das bei nem Frontalaufprall nützen?!? Zumindest auf das Video bezogen? Mit oder ohne SIPS doch vollkommen egal.


----------



## der_yappi (13. April 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meiner brauch absolut kein Öl. Ist auch der 1.4 Twincharger


 
Ich weiß nicht obs bei den Klassen von Polo / Ibiza auf Golf / Scirocco einen Unterschied bei der Art des Motorverbaus gibt.
Kann sein das der Motor in den kleinen heißer (da weniger Platz im Motorraum) läuft als in den größeren Kisten.
Das die größeren vlt noch einen separaten (oder größeren - da mehr Platz vorhanden) Ölkühler haben...
Ich weiß echt nicht...


----------



## winner961 (13. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem BMW 5er E28 oder dem 7er E23.
> Ich habe gehört das deren Verbrauch noch einigermaßen Normal sein soll, d.h. unter 10L kombiniert?
> Sind die alltagstauglich?



Du machst Witze oder ??? Die fährst du nicht mal konbiniert im dem Bereich eher so 15l. War zu mindestens bei dem 7er so den ich bei unserem BMW Händler Probe fahren durfte.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

Naja beim 520i steht im Internet nen Verbrauch bis 10L das fände ich noch in Ordnung besonders weil das Auto sehr stilvoll ist


----------



## ErbsenPommes (14. April 2013)

@Mick-Jogger, das Peugeot 406 Coupé könnte dir gefallen, innen ist auch für große Menschen genug Platz, ich mit meinen 1,95 konnte nicht klagen, für 3000 - 4000€ findest du schon gute Autos und je nachdem für welchen Motor du ich interessierst, so wird auch der Verbrauch ausfallen, der 2,2l Benziner verbraucht kombiniert ungf. 8l der V6 bei mindestens 10l Leider liegen wegen der Raren Stückzahl auch die Ersatzteilpreise ziemlich hoch.. Schau ihn dir mal an


----------



## watercooled (14. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das "STABIL" bitte Fett hervorheben -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6prtCtxk1ho



Wooaah ich liebe diesen 5 Zylinder Sound 
Aber geiles Video, wäre doch das perfekte StockCar


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

Der 406 würde mir gefallen aber als Coupé hat der mir irgendwie zu viel PS so als relativ neuer Autofahrer. 
Schon seit ich die Taxi Filme gesehen hab war das ein Kandidat


----------



## ErbsenPommes (14. April 2013)

Man muss bedenken das er auch seine 1,5t wiegt, das ist mit dem 2,0l 132PS nicht anders als ein Golf 3 mit nem 1,6l und 75PS Also der 406 C ist keinesfalls ein Sportwagen, höchstens mit dem V6


----------



## dekay55 (14. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem BMW 5er E28 oder dem 7er E23.
> Ich habe gehört das deren Verbrauch noch einigermaßen Normal sein soll, d.h. unter 10L kombiniert?
> Sind die alltagstauglich?


 
Kommt auf die Motorvariante drauf an, nen E28 520I wirst du aber niemals bis 10l fahren können, der M20B20 ist ne saufkuh hier sind wirklich eher mal 13-14L realistisch. Nen 525e wär schon ne andere geschichte und wirklich sparsam fahrbahr, oder gleich nen 535i . 
Beim E23 sind nochma ne nummer anders aus. 
Bedenke aber, das nur wenige nen Kat haben, und das du tief in die Tasche greifen musst für ein Technisch gutes Modell, wenn du selbst nicht schrauben kannst und kein vermögen in der Tasche hast, und auch so keine lust auf Restaurationsarbeiten hast, ist ein E28 oder E23 das komplett falsche.

BTW, für nen Fahranfänger sind die BMW komplett das Falsche das sind mittlerweile Oldtimer und die brauchen liebe.


----------



## Beam39 (14. April 2013)

@Mick, lass die Finger von den Dingern, da bekommst du keinen unter 10L und gepflegt werden wollen die auch.

Für mich würde nur einer in Frage kommen: W124 Benz. Für mich mit der schönste jemals gebaute Benz, absolut robustes Fahrzeug, groß und Alltagstauglich sowieso. Aber der Verbrauch unterscheidet sich natürlich nicht großartig von den BMW's. Die 4 Zylinder dürften noch im Rahmen liegen. Und wenns einer sein soll, definitiv NUR Automatik.

Hier mal nen Beispiel

Mercedes-Benz E 220 Automatik EL.Schiebedach Sehr Gepflegt als Limousine in Hückelhoven

Ein unheimlich schönes Fahrzeug..

Mercedes-Benz CE 300 / E34 AMG sehr selten, Top, 220

Das Teil ist natürlich die Krönung und ein TRAUM!


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Side Impact Protection System
> 
> Was soll das bei nem Frontalaufprall nützen?!? Zumindest auf das Video bezogen? Mit oder ohne SIPS doch vollkommen egal.


Den verbesserten Schutz vor einem Seitenaufprall hat man erreicht indem man das heute gängige Prinzip einer starren Fahrgastzelle eingeführt/verbessert hat. Und das wirkt auch bei Frontalcrash.

Die Seitenairbags die noch dazu gehören sind natürlich in dem Fall egal.

Natürlich werden die Autos nicht nur immer sparsammer sondern auch noch immer sicherer, aber die Aussage ein Volvo wäre unsicher weil Fifth Gear es geschafft hat bei einem über 20 Jahre altem Modell die Fahrgastzelle zu verformen ist einfach Quatsch. Die Prüfer sehen das ähnlich:
NCAP des 850 Facelifts S70:
http://de.euroncap.com/de/tests/volvo_s70_1998/54.aspx
NCAP eines BMW ähnlichen Baujahres(der 5er Schnitt allerdings besser ab):
http://de.euroncap.com/de/tests/bmw_3_series_1997/15.aspx


----------



## Adrenalize (14. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> NCAP des 850 Facelifts S70:
> Volvo S70 | Euro NCAP - For safer cars crash test safety rating
> NCAP eines BMW ähnlichen Baujahres(der 5er Schnitt allerdings besser ab):
> BMW 3 Series | Euro NCAP - For safer cars crash test safety rating


Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, der E36 kam 1990 auf den Markt, als es noch keinen Crashtest gab, der S70 erst 1996.
Wenn man mit E39 vergleicht (9/95) oder dem 3er E46 (3/98) sieht man, dass der Volvo hier keinen Vorteil mehr hat, alle 4 Sterne.
Wenn dann müsstest du den 850 mit dem E36 vergleichen, die kamen etwa zur selben Zeit 90/91.


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2013)

Wenn ihr nur nach dem NCAP geht dürfte keiner mehr Auto fahren...

Das Video von 5th Gear kenn ich. Die Kollegen von Top Gear haben auch mal einen Smart gegen die Bande geschoben.   Die Crashzelle hat zwar gehalten aber die Beschleunigungswerte auf den menschl. Körper waren so immens das man aufgrund dessen keine Überlebenschance hat!

So ein 940 Volvo aus der letzten Serie wo der schon unter V90 lief hatte auch schon alle wichtigen Features um bei typischen Situationen (man fährt im Stadtverkehr jemanden mit 50 auf) zu schützen. 

Eigtl. sind alles aufgezählt wenn du was unkonventionelles haben willst. Volvo V90, evtl, noch nen Citroen XM Break aus dem letzten Facelift, Opel Omega letzte Serie 2002er Modell. Nen alten Audi 100 der schon als A6 verkauft wurde hat auch Menge an Features... 

Aber wie erwähnt Anschaffung ist nicht alles, wenn du nen BMW oder auch Omega siehst bei dem aber die ganzen Querlenker ausgenudelt sind ists schon prinzipiell wirtschaftl Totalschaden.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2013)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn dann müsstest du den 850 mit dem E36 vergleichen, die kamen etwa zur selben Zeit 90/91.


Eben, ein S70 ist aber nichts anderes als ein 850 nach neuem Namensschema. 
Sprich Volvo war mindestens 5 Jahre voraus was die Sicherheit an ging.

Die Amis haben z.B. den 95er 850 mit quasi den gleichen Ergebnissen getestet und sprechen auch ausdrücklich von einem Renaming zum S70:
IIHS-HLDI: Volvo 850/S70

@Zoon: Die Saabs nicht vergessen. Muss man nur sehen dass man ne Werkstatt findet die sich die zutraut. An die Ersatzteile zu kommen ist eigentlich kein großes Problem.
Verbrauch ist bei den 4/5 Zylinder Turbos auch noch eher im Rahmen als bei nem R6 gleichen Baujahres. Dafür hat man natürlich ein paar Bauteile mehr die tendenziell kaputt gehen können(aber es selten tun).


----------



## Zoon (14. April 2013)

Naja die Saabs der Neuzeit sind doch GM / Opel, wennn also von den Innereien technisch was sein sollte muss jeder größere Opelhändler damit klarkommen. Schwierig wirds schon bei vom Design her markenspezifischen Teilen wie Interier, Leuchten, Karosserie etc. da irgendwann mal Ersatz aufzutreiben.

Der 9-5 auf Basis des Insignia sieht schon gut aus, ging halt nicht in Serie, die "Nullserie" wurde auf ner schwedischen Auktion versteigert.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2013)

Saab hat halt so lange mit den Teilen jongliert und verbessert bis vom ursprünglichen Opel nicht mehr viel übrig war. Laut Top-Gear haben die sogar ein eigenes Navi entwickelt weil sie das von GM für untauglich hielten  .

Der 9-3 oder 9-5 von der Jahrtausendwende passt jedenfalls von Preis und "individualität" ganz gut in das Beuteschema.

Mein letzter Stand was die Ersatzteile an geht ist dass eine Firma die ganzen Formen gekauft hat und jetzt "Original" Ersatzteile verkauft. Wobei man bei nem 3k Auto eigentlich nie neues Blech verwende wird. Da wird ein nicht raus zu drückender Blechschaden entweder zum wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden, oder Ersatz wird aus dem Schrott beschafft.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2013)

War heute mal auf nem kleinen tuningtreffen in Tettnang, vielleicht war ja von hier auch jemand dort  
Waren ein paar schöne Autos da, darunter auch oldis wie z.B. n Fiat 500 oder n Trans am 
Aber immer wieder lustig ist die VW-Fraktion mit ihren Golfs und polos die bis unters dach "aufgepimpt" sind, aber an der ampel kaum wegkommen mit ihren 70 PS 
Da gefiel mir mein Auto einmal mehr, am verlassen des treffens hörte ich noch einen Schlaumeier sagen "die KIste hat bestimmt Leistung" im ironischen sinne, als sich jedoch kurz darauf der halbe platz umgedreht hat um zu sehen wer da mit dauerwheelspin und turbopfeifen weggefahren ist, musste ich einmal mehr grinsen ^^ 
Macht immer wieder spass andere VAG- und BMW-Fahrer mit ner Omi-A-Klasse abzuledern 

Unten ein Bild, hier noch auf winterreifen, Sommerreifen hab ich gestern erst drauf gemacht...


----------



## watercooled (14. April 2013)

Das Ziel ist ja nicht immer die Leistung.
Ein reines Showcar muss ja nicht schnell sein.
Nur gut aussehen solls.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist ja nicht immer die Leistung.
> Ein reines Showcar muss ja nicht schnell sein.
> Nur gut aussehen solls.


 Klar ist leistung nicht alles, aber bei nem auto mit 2-4 armdicken endrohren, spoilern und "Rennlackierung" sollte schon auch die der optik entsprechende leistung vorhanden sein, ansonsten wirds mMn eher peinlich als cool.
Vor allem kostet die ganze optiktunerei oft auch richtig kohle, die man mMn lieber in entsprechend power investieren sollte damit die rutsche auch spass macht


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

Was ist denn das bitte für eine A - Klasse?


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2013)

W169 A 200 Turbo 
Ist recht unbekannt und auch ziemlich selten, vom Mopf-Modell der A200 Turbo sind aktuell in Deutschland gerade mal 451 stück zugelassen 
Hat nen 2 Liter Turbo mit 193 PS und 280 Nm, geht also schon anständig vorwärts  Und der Understatementfaktor ist halt auch sehr groß, denn bis auf den Doppelrohrauspuff unterscheidet sich die Turbo A-Klasse äußerlich nicht von ihren modellschwestern mit den kleineren Motoren


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

Das ist sehr geil. So richtige Wölfe im Schafspelz am besten noch nen hut aufsetzen und wackeldackel im heck


----------



## >ExX< (14. April 2013)

und die Klopapierrolle nicht vergessen


----------



## 8800 GT (14. April 2013)

jaja, der A200Turbo 

hat deine die Automatik?


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2013)

ah du bist doch der kollege der die videos in youtube hat? 
Nein, ich habe nen schalter, hab ich bewusst genommen, da ich die autotronic im 200 Turbo etwas fehl am platze fand. In den kleineren modellen (von denen meine mutti auch einen besitzt, die "hausfrauenkarre" ) find ich sie jedoch genial  kein vergleich zu nem automatik oder doppelkupplungsgetriebe was den komfort angeht...
Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich den "A 200 Turbo" Schriftzug anbringen lassen soll, da dieser bei meinem Elch fehlt, aber ich glaub das lasse ich. Auf Treffen erregt er dann zwar noch weniger aufsehen, aber auf der strasse kann man noch besser "jagen"   Oder nen A 160 Schriftzug hinpappen, dann noch schön ne klorolle hinten rein, und ab gehts ^^


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

A 160 wär der Hit dann schön auf der Autobahn nach nem Opfer suchen, z.B. älterer BMW 3er und dann ab gehts 

Edit: 
Das ganze Natürlich schön mit Hut und Klopapier


----------



## 8800 GT (14. April 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ah du bist doch der kollege der die videos in youtube hat?
> Nein, ich habe nen schalter, hab ich bewusst genommen, da ich die autotronic im 200 Turbo etwas fehl am platze fand. In den kleineren modellen (von denen meine mutti auch einen besitzt, die "hausfrauenkarre" ) find ich sie jedoch genial  kein vergleich zu nem automatik oder doppelkupplungsgetriebe was den komfort angeht...
> Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich den "A 200 Turbo" Schriftzug anbringen lassen soll, da dieser bei meinem Elch fehlt, aber ich glaub das lasse ich. Auf Treffen erregt er dann zwar noch weniger aufsehen, aber auf der strasse kann man noch besser "jagen"   Oder nen A 160 Schriftzug hinpappen, dann noch schön ne klorolle hinten rein, und ab gehts ^^


 
Genau der bin ich 
Wagen gehört inzwischen meiner Mutter, die fährt ihn ebenfalls sehr gerne. Ist einfach genial, wie die anderen Autofahrer vor allem auf der Autobahn überhaupt nicht damit rechnen 
Find dir automatik ziemlich passend, nutzt schön das Drehmoment aus und bei volllast eben die perfekte Drehzahl  
Hattest du mich das gefragt mit der Öl Temperatur?


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2013)

Absichtlich eine niedrigere Motorisierung drauf zu schreiben als vorhanden und sich dann an der Ampel für super cool halten finde ich mindestens genau so bescheiden wie anders herum umlabeln.

Aber das Thema hatten wir auch schon mindestens ein mal.


----------



## watercooled (14. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Das ist sehr geil. So richtige Wölfe im Schafspelz am besten noch nen hut aufsetzen und wackeldackel im heck


 
Ich sag nur R36. Bissl cleanen (Badges abmachen und den Standard Kühlergrill rein) und die Auspuffblenden abschrauben. Perfekt


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

Das ist jetzt aber auch kein Rentner Auto


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Absichtlich eine niedrigere Motorisierung drauf zu schreiben als vorhanden und sich dann an der Ampel für super cool halten finde ich mindestens genau so bescheiden wie anders herum umlabeln.
> 
> Aber das Thema hatten wir auch schon mindestens ein mal.


 Hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich es machen lassen werde, lediglich dass ich darüber nachgedacht habe  Aber vermutlich lass ich es einfach wie es ist, ohne schriftzug.
Und ein "Ampelprolet" bin ich nicht, dafür sind mir meine reifen zu schade  Außerdem hasse ich stadtfahrten... Was ich an dem motor am meisten mag ist einfach seine kraft, die ab 2000U/min  immer verfügbar ist, egal ob im dritten oder im sechsten gang, man hat immer genug reserven für den öffentlichen straßenverkehr


----------



## totovo (14. April 2013)

Der Motor mag ja noch so gut sein, aber bei dem Auto hat Mercedes ziemlich ins Klo gegriffen mit dem Design  

Der steht für mich auf einer Stufe mit dem Audi A2 

Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. April 2013)

Na der A2 das wär noch ein richtig schöner Exot, wenn er nur nicht so teuer wär


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2013)

Seit Freitag bin ich wieder mit meinen Sommerrädern unterwegs, hab mir auch andere Felgen gekauft. Nun fahre ich Brock B6 SLC 8J/9J mit Federal SS595  Erstaunlich wie ruhig das Auto auch bei über 200km/h noch liegt, vorher habe ich ab 160km/h ein ungutes Gefühl gehabt nun sind 200km/h wieder kein Problem. Jetzt noch eine ordentliche Lackierung und ein Gewindefahrwerk und ich bin fürs erste zufrieden...


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2013)

Irgendwie finde ich das die Front vom alten Corolla an dem Auto saugeil aussehen würde


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2013)

Ich finde dem Auto würde hochglanz schwarz stehen


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2013)

Egal welche Farbe, hauptsache eine ohne Kratzer


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich habe mir schon überlegt ob ich den "A 200 Turbo" Schriftzug anbringen lassen soll, da dieser bei meinem Elch fehlt, aber ich glaub das lasse ich. Auf Treffen erregt er dann zwar noch weniger aufsehen, aber auf der strasse kann man noch besser "*jagen*"   Oder nen A 160 Schriftzug hinpappen, dann noch schön ne klorolle hinten rein, und ab gehts ^^


 
Wen oder was willst du denn mit dem Wagen jagen? Von den Handlingeigenschaften und/ oder Fahrleistungen war die A-Klasse Klassen schlechtester. D.h. Jeder Focus ST, Golf GTI, Megane und wie sie alle heißen zieht dich im Zweifelsfall ohnehin ab. Insofern würde ich mir was anderes zulegen, wenn ich tatsächlich Interesse daran hätte, andere zu jagen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. April 2013)

War ja klar dass der vag Held wieder reinfunkt... Bist du die a 200 turbo schon mal gefahren? Wenn Nein, wovon ich ausgehe, einfach ruhig sein  ich WILL niemanden "jagen" aus der Phase bin ich raus, aber wenn mal wieder ein cooler drängler hinter mir meint er müsste mir im arsch kleben, DANN bin ich durchaus dazu geneigt und auch in der Lage, ihm zu zeigen wo es lang geht  ich bin kein kurvenjäger, dazu hab ich mein mopped... Aber selbst wenn ich kurven kratzen wollte, so kann ich es mit der a Klasse schon recht gut, das Fahrwerk ist gut gemacht sodass das Auto sehr lange neutral bleibt, und das ESP regelt auch angenehm spät   ich bin auf jeden Fall hochzufrieden mit dem Auto, und bin froh, dass ich genug eigene Meinung  und Charakter habe, um keinen vag kärren fahren zu müssen  aber diskutieren muss man mit dir ja eh nicht, du bist ja sowieso allwissend und nur deine Meinung ist die einzig richtige ....


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> War ja klar dass der vag Held wieder reinfunkt... Bist du die a 200 turbo schon mal gefahren?  ....


 
Mal abgesehen davon das die VAG schon lange Geschichte ist, verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. Wenn man sich bewußt für den klassen Schlechtesten entscheidet ist das doch vollkommen OK. Aber persönlich beleidigend zu werden, nur weil man es erwähnt, ist ein klein wenig Niveaulos.

Technische Details sind im übrigen auch keine Frage der Meinung. Diese kannst du an manigfaltigen Stellen nachlesen und sie wurden auch nicht von mir erhoben.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. April 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> War ja klar dass der vag Held wieder reinfunkt... Bist du die a 200 turbo schon mal gefahren? Wenn Nein, wovon ich ausgehe, einfach ruhig sein  ich WILL niemanden "jagen" aus der Phase bin ich raus, aber wenn mal wieder ein cooler drängler hinter mir meint er müsste mir im arsch kleben, DANN bin ich durchaus dazu geneigt und auch in der Lage, ihm zu zeigen wo es lang geht  ich bin kein kurvenjäger, dazu hab ich mein mopped... Aber selbst wenn ich kurven kratzen wollte, so kann ich es mit der a Klasse schon recht gut, das Fahrwerk ist gut gemacht sodass das Auto sehr lange neutral bleibt, und das ESP regelt auch angenehm spät   ich bin auf jeden Fall hochzufrieden mit dem Auto, und bin froh, dass ich genug eigene Meinung  und Charakter habe, um keinen vag kärren fahren zu müssen  aber diskutieren muss man mit dir ja eh nicht, du bist ja sowieso allwissend und nur deine Meinung ist die einzig richtige ....


 
Das hört sich nach nem Gegner an ^^


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2013)

Gegner für was?


----------



## XE85 (15. April 2013)

Vermutlich um herauszufinden wer den kürze..., ah schnelleren  hat. Wenn sie das machen dann hoffentlich nicht im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr


----------



## Mick-Jogger (15. April 2013)

Ach immer diese schimmeligen GTI, RS, Cupra oder ST Versionen ... Das sind einfach nur Heizerkarren für Leute die sich nix gescheites holen können oder wollen. Bzw. sehr oberflächlich sind. 
Es gilt nicht für alle aber viele denken wirklich das diese Autos das beste sind was es gibt ...


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ach immer diese schimmeligen GTI, RS, Cupra oder ST Versionen ... Das sind einfach nur Heizerkarren für Leute die sich nix gescheites holen können oder wollen. Bzw. sehr oberflächlich sind.
> Es gilt nicht für alle aber viele denken wirklich das diese Autos das beste sind was es gibt ...



Danke für die präzise Einschätzung!


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ach immer diese schimmeligen GTI, RS, Cupra oder ST Versionen ... Das sind einfach nur Heizerkarren für Leute die sich nix gescheites holen können oder wollen. Bzw. sehr oberflächlich sind.
> Es gilt nicht für alle aber viele denken wirklich das diese Autos das beste sind was es gibt ...


 
Erzähl mir mehr, Freund des guten Geschmacks 

ps. immer diese Neider, die sich nicht anders zu helfen wissen, und so einen geistigen Müll von sich geben *küsschen*


----------



## FireSale93 (15. April 2013)

Ich klink mich hier dann auch mal ein 
'99er Ford Cougar V6

Diese Woche kommen dann die 17"er inkl. 225er Schlappen drauf 
Und dann heißts sparen für die Neulackierung


----------



## Mick-Jogger (15. April 2013)

Ich habe nur meine Meinung kundgetan. 
Dein Profilbild ist kontraproduktiv bei dem Versuch mich zu diskreditieren.
Jedem das seine, aber meiner Meinung nach sind diese Raserautos absolut unnötig und Geldverschwendung.


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das die VAG schon lange Geschichte ist....



Wollte ich eben schreiben


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ach immer diese schimmeligen GTI, RS, Cupra oder ST Versionen ... Das sind einfach nur Heizerkarren für Leute die sich nix gescheites holen können oder wollen. Bzw. sehr oberflächlich sind.
> Es gilt nicht für alle aber viele denken wirklich das diese Autos das beste sind was es gibt ...


 
Naja, ich kann mir jetzt schwer vorstellen das irgendjemand ernsthaft glaubt das irgendeine Kompaktklasse "das Beste" ist.
Nichts destro trotz finde ich es ein wenig kurz gedacht, Personen anhand ihres Zeugs zu bewerten. Oder andersherum formuliert, du kannst dir das größte Haus bauen, die tollsten Autos kaufen, die schönsten Reisen unternehmen aber wenn du vorher ein Depp warst, dann bist du es hinterher auch.

Um zur Abwechslung mal über Autos zu sprechen, für meinen persönlichen Geschmack finde ich derzeit den ST als Kombi ganz gut, den GTi Performance (da verhältnissmässig günstig) und den S3. Meine Freundin würde noch den Beetle anführen aber das ist ein anderes Thema .


----------



## Mick-Jogger (15. April 2013)

Wer sich beleidigt fühlen sollte, sollte es nicht. Keine Beleidigung war vorgesehen.


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> diese Raserautos



Pauschalisierungen sind allgemein ziemlich *******. 

Ich bin auf der Autobahn eigentlich nur mit Tempomat und max. 130 unterwegs. Das Auto macht doch nicht den Raser. Mit nem 3 Liter Lupo kann ich auch mit 80 durch ne 30er Zone brettern.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ich habe nur meine Meinung kundgetan.
> Dein Profilbild ist kontraproduktiv bei dem Versuch mich zu diskreditieren.
> Jedem das seine, aber meiner Meinung nach sind diese Raserautos absolut unnötig und Geldverschwendung.


 
Bei dem Begriff*Raserauto* schalte ich schon gedanklich ab. Da sieht man, dass du schonmal keine Ahnung hast.

Thema für mich beendet


----------



## Mick-Jogger (15. April 2013)

Da sieht man wieder mal wie sehr sich die Leute mit dem Auto identifizieren und sich sofort abschotten sollte irgend jemand seine Meinung äußern. 
@Scholle
Ich habe oben geschrieben das es nicht auf jeden zutrifft. Aber ich kenne viele Besitzer eben solcher Wagen und kann aus eigener Erfahrung über die Überheblichkeit der Fahrer sprechen. 

Pauschalisierung ist immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert: 


> Bei dem Begriff*Raserauto* schalte ich schon gedanklich ab. Da sieht man, dass du schonmal keine Ahnung hast.
> 
> Thema für mich beendet


Deine Ignoranz an zu erkennen das einige Menschen eben diese Autos als Raserautos zu gebrauchen, obwohl das Auto vom Design und von der Leistung her dafür gemacht zu sein scheint ist völlig unlogisch. 


Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das andere Autos weniger Gefährlich sind sonder nur dass diese Autos, wieder meine eigene Erfahrung,
von eher unerfahrenen Fahrern gefahren wird, die halt nur auf PS aus sind. 

Und jetzt zu sagen das meine Erfahrungen absolut untypisch für die Fahrer eben solcher Fahrzeuge zu sein scheint, würde dem ganzen noch die Krone aufsetzen.

Wie gesagt: Ich wollte niemanden beleidigen. Und ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden wie ich das durch meine Aussagen schaffen könnte. Ich wollte jediglich meine Erfahrung und meine Zweifel an den genannten Autos anmelden und nicht pauschalisieren was jeden Fahrer angeht.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder mal wie sehr sich die Leute mit dem Auto identifizieren und sich sofort abschotten sollte irgend jemand seine Meinung äußern.
> @Scholle
> Ich habe oben geschrieben das es nicht auf jeden zutrifft. Aber ich kenne viele Besitzer eben solcher Wagen und kann aus eigener Erfahrung über die Überheblichkeit der Fahrer sprechen.
> 
> ...


 
Möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber so ne Aussage hängt mir schon zum Halse raus.
Der Nachfolger von meinem wird ein C63 AMG, ist das für dich in Ordnung oder höre ich mir dann den gleichen Spruch an?


----------



## totovo (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder mal wie sehr sich die Leute mit dem Auto identifizieren und sich sofort abschotten sollte irgend jemand seine Meinung äußern.
> @Scholle
> Ich habe oben geschrieben das es nicht auf jeden zutrifft. Aber ich kenne viele Besitzer eben solcher Wagen und kann aus eigener Erfahrung über die Überheblichkeit der Fahrer sprechen.


 



Jetzt denk mal ganz logisch. Könnte es nicht eventuell an den Leuten liegen? Ich versichere dir zu 99% das der Fahrer darüber entscheidet, wie ein Auto bewegt wird. Das hat rein gar nichts mit dem Fahrzeugtyp zu tun. Solche Menschen kannst du auch in nen Porsche setzen, die würden den genau so bewegen.

Und alle von dir genannten Autos sind nicht günstig. Die können sich nur 10% der Fahranfänger unter 21 leisten...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (15. April 2013)

@Julez

Hast du dir das überhaupt durch gelesen? Anders könnte ich mir deine Reaktion nicht erklären ...

@totovo

Komischerweise sieht das in meinem Teil von Deutschland anders aus.
Außerdem geht es auch um das geistige Alter


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> @Julez
> 
> Hast du dir das überhaupt durch gelesen? Anders könnte ich mir deine Reaktion nicht erklären ...
> 
> ...


 
Mir gefällt dein herablassender Unterton nicht.


----------



## XE85 (15. April 2013)

Achtet doch bitte auf eure Ausdrucksweise, danke. Private Kleinkriege könnt ihr per PN austragen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Jedem das seine, aber meiner Meinung nach sind diese Raserautos absolut unnötig und Geldverschwendung.


 
Was ist denn ein Raserauto und was ist an einem GTI oder Cupra nicht vernünfitig 
Das sind Autos, die einfach eher Richtung Performance gehen und die sehen dann halt auch etwas sportlicher aus und haben mehr Leistung. 
Und ich finde, dass ein GTI oder Leon Cupra (r) im Verhältnis zu der gebotenen Leistung doch noch recht auf Understatemant setzt.

Ist ein 520d nun auch ein Raserauto, weil ich gestern von Dortmund nach Hause mit fast ausschließlich über 200km/h unterwegs war  Ich finde nicht 
'Das' Raserauto gibt es in meinen Augen nicht, der Fahrer spielt die wesentlich größere Rolle


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2013)

Die einzigen 2 Autos die für mich zur eigentlich nicht vorhandenen Gattung Raserauto gehören sind der E36 und der 3er GTI


----------



## JC88 (15. April 2013)

Ne, die beiden Fahrzeuge gehören eher in die Kategorie "Mittiger Sitzplatz für den Fahrer"


----------



## 1821984 (15. April 2013)

Raserautos

Ein Leon 1,9SDI ist mit seinem 68PS Saugdiesel nun wirklich kein Raserauto aber das gleiche Ding als Cupra R dann doch? Warum, weil er Stosstangen hat die etwas sportlicher geformt sind oder weil er größere Felgen hat?
Wenn ich so ein Quatsch schon höre. 

Bei Leuten die gerade den Führerschein bekommen haben mag das angehen, dass sie denken, sie seien jetzt die Helden auf dem Asphalt aber bei den meisten ist es schlicht egal. Den Familienkombi mit 150DieselPS fahr ich auch nicht anders aber deswegen ist es doch auch kein Raserauto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ne, die beiden Fahrzeuge gehören eher in die Kategorie "Mittiger Sitzplatz für den Fahrer"


 
Oder Kopf an Seitenscheibe


----------



## 1821984 (15. April 2013)

Bald mal ne kleine Wartung an meinem Raserauto machen.

Ventildeckeldichtung erneuern, Kraftstofffilter und den Ölwechsel natürlich auch. Jetzt hab ich mich geschätzt seit Herbst nicht mehr um ihn gekümmert. Hat schön durchgehalten ohne einmal rum zu zicken. Jetzt streichel ich ihn mal wieder und hoffe er wird es mir danken. Ist ja nun auch schon über 13 Jahre alt.

Auspuff ab Kat ist letzte Woche neu gekommen. Schöne 63,5mm Anlage für das Raserauto.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (15. April 2013)

Wer sagt denn was von dem 1,9SDI?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (15. April 2013)

Leider hat der Golf 3 GTI so ein schlechtes Image, ich find den von der Form recht schön + die schönen Serien BBS Felgen


----------



## der_yappi (15. April 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Auspuff ab Kat ist letzte Woche neu gekommen. Schöne 63,5mm Anlage für das Raserauto.


 
Was hasste dir den gegönnt?


----------



## JC88 (15. April 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Leider hat der Golf 3 GTI so ein schlechtes Image, ich find den von der Form recht schön + die schönen Serien BBS Felgen


 
Einen richtigen Golf 3 GTI sieht man immer seltener auf der Straße, noch seltener im Serienzustand.
Schlimmer finde ich die pseudo GTI's...und wie gesagt, Fahrer/innen die beim Fahren den Kopf in der Fahrzeugmitte haben


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

Das hässlichste Auto der Welt - Rage Comic Bild | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos

optische Wegfahrsperre


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2013)

Der Lambo ist aber auch sauhässlich. 

Neben dem Nissan Cube eins der schlimmsten Autos.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

ja, der allerschönste ist der Veneno wirklich nicht.
Aber ich weis nicht was die dazu geritten hat so ein schäbiges Auto zu bauen.

Sowas kann nur ein Unfall sein.
Nissan Cube find ich auch hässlich, genauso wie den VW UP!
Wobei der UP noch der beste von denen ist


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (15. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Lambo ist aber auch sauhässlich.





>ExX< schrieb:


> ja, der allerschönste ist der Veneno wirklich  nicht. Aber ich weis nicht was die dazu geritten hat so ein schäbiges  Auto zu bauen.



Ich finde den absolut geil. Der sieht aus als wäre er aus Rasierklingen und Messern gebaut worden. Total geil.


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

Das "Aber ich weis nicht was die dazu geritten hat so ein schäbiges Auto zu bauen." war auf den Fiat bezogen 

soo schlimm find ich den Veneno nun auch nicht


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2013)

Ich find auch den Aventador schlimm. Und den Countach auch...oder der Diabolo...

Irgendwie sind Miura, Gallardo und Murcielago die 3 einzigen schönen Autos von Lambo


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

Ich finde den Aventador eig ganz gut


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2013)

Lambo war halt beim Einstieg in das Geschäft zu spät dran um einfach einen weiteren eleganten Sportwagen zu bauen.
Zuerst hat man sich über die 12 Zylinder Differenziert und als Ferrari die auch zur Straße brachte musste man halt optisch mehr auffallen.

Wer es weniger bombastisch will hat ja bei den "klassischen" Marken noch genug Auswahl.


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2013)

Wenn es hier schon um Lamborghini geht. Hier einmal etwas Lesestoff wenn Langeweile aufkommt. Ließt sich ganz interessant. Muss man aber selbst entscheiden was man letztendlich davon halten soll.

KLICK MICH!


----------



## >ExX< (15. April 2013)

wenn man mal nach dem unfall googelt, müsste der typ 18 gewesen sein als er die Karre geschrottet hat 

Aber interessant zu lesen, morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ach immer diese schimmeligen GTI, RS, Cupra oder ST Versionen ... Das sind einfach nur Heizerkarren für Leute die sich nix gescheites holen können oder wollen. Bzw. sehr oberflächlich sind.
> Es gilt nicht für alle aber viele denken wirklich das diese Autos das beste sind was es gibt ...


 
Danke für die Erleuchtung, dann verkauf ich sofort meinen GTi und hole mir die kleinst mögliche Maschine. Damit ich nicht mehr oberflächlich bin und nicht ständige rumheize.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wenn es hier schon um Lamborghini geht. Hier einmal etwas Lesestoff wenn Langeweile aufkommt. Ließt sich ganz interessant. Muss man aber selbst entscheiden was man letztendlich davon halten soll.
> 
> KLICK MICH!



Kenne ich... der Fall mit den Schlaichschellen ist hart.


----------



## 1821984 (16. April 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Was hasste dir den gegönnt?



Supersport Gruppe A mit 2x70mm Endrohre. Passt perfekt zum Auto und vom Ton her auch ganz gut. Zum Glück nicht ganz so laut

Und ob es nun ein 1,9SDI mit 68PS oder ein 1,8T mit 225PS ist, das Auto ist doch immer noch das gleiche. Nur der eine ist halt etwas sportlicher ausgelegt als der andere. Einige empfinden das als Prolloautos, andere wollen ein Auto, welches auch mal Spass machen kann beim fahren, dass heißt ja nicht gleich das man damit andere gefährdet oder ständig wie ein Hänker fährt.

Demnach sind dann fast alle Autos mit der größten Motorisierung gleich Raserautos. BMW 335,550mD, Mercedes 350CDI, Golf R.

Aber sowas kommt meistens von jemandem, der ein Auto nur als Transportmittel sieht bzw. sonst nicht viel am Hut hat damit. Für jemanden der Spass am Auto hat muss auch meistens ein entsprechender Motor drinnen sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2013)

Pfusch am Auto – Update! - Bilder - autobild.de


----------



## ich558 (16. April 2013)

Mahlzeit!
Lamborghini Super Trofeo Stradale Crazy Launch Control! - YouTube


----------



## kazzig (16. April 2013)

Ihr werdet das jetzt alle nicht gerne hören, aber Lambo bzw. Ferrari bauen so krasse Klapperkisten. Da bleibt einem echt die Kinnlade unten, wenn man sich bisschen mehr mit dem Automobil und der Technik auskennt.
Und das ist keine Spekulation, sondern die traurige Wahrheit!


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2013)

Lambo hab ich keine Erfahrungswerte, ist aber mittlerweile eh Audi Technik.
Bei Ferrari muckt zwar die Klimaanlage(nach 28 Jahren sind die Schläuche wohl so porös dass das Kältemittel nicht lange drin bleibt), aber ansonsten ist das Ding eigentlich überraschend pflegeleicht.

Zumindest sind spontane Selbstentzündungen bei denen noch ein Skandal. Bei TVR gilt das eher als Regel .


----------



## kazzig (16. April 2013)

Wir hatten den V8 von Ferrari vor gut einem halben Jahr als Fremdmotorenanalyse auf dem Prüfstand (Vergleich zu unserem M159 im SLS) und was der Ferrari-Motor an Vorentflammungen losgelassen hat, war nicht mehr feierlich. Wir müssen uns das mal klarmachen in welchen Geld-Dimensionen wir uns da befinden. Natürlich kann man argumentieren "Ja, da passiert doch nie was", aber so sollte man nicht denken, wenn es um technische Entwicklung geht.
Sonst könnte ja jeder irgendwas pfuschen und man bräuchte gar kein know-how mehr.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2013)

Sind halt Italiener  Selbst Maserati kommt nicht ganz an VW ran obwohl die von den Italienern noch am besten gelten...


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2013)

Und wenn ich den Ferrari schieben müsste, würde ich in mir lieber kaufen als einen Mercedes.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2013)

Für das Geld eines "Mittelklasse" Ferraris bekomme ich nen SLS und einen E500 T Modell für den Alltag


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2013)

Mit einem FF kann ich beides abdecken.
Und hab ein V12.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (16. April 2013)

Sind die Motoren von Alfa Romeo eigentlich immer noch von so schlechter Qualität? Mein Vater hatte damals mit seinen Autos immer Probleme,(33, 146) Wollte mir nämlich mal den 147er anschauen, den neuen und den älteren, wie sind die so? Ich hab bei Alfa Romeo leider immer so ein schlechtes Gefühl, vom Design finde ich die Dinger, besonders die neueren einfach genial..


----------



## Seabound (16. April 2013)

Wurde das hier schon gepostet? Unglaublich, was Vollpfosten! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7zmiBT0Rbs


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. April 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Sind die Motoren von Alfa Romeo eigentlich immer noch von so schlechter Qualität? Mein Vater hatte damals mit seinen Autos immer Probleme,(33, 146) Wollte mir nämlich mal den 147er anschauen, den neuen und den älteren, wie sind die so? Ich hab bei Alfa Romeo leider immer so ein schlechtes Gefühl, vom Design finde ich die Dinger, besonders die neueren einfach genial..


 
Ich bin selber nen Alfa Romeo 147 1.6 TwinSpark mit 120ps baujahr 2001 oder 2002 gefahren.
ich hatte damit über 2 Jahre keine Probleme gehabt, Werkstatt wurde nur wegen Bremsen und Ölwechsel aufgesucht.

Zahnriemen, musste immer mal nen Blick draufwerfen, wenn der verschlissen ist und reißt, dann haste eine Problem.
Motor sollte sauber laufen und nichts klackern.
-
Hitzeschutzblech sollte kontrolliert werden, wenn der lose ist, dann äußert sich das in Form eines Schnarrens, also nicht sofort stutzig werden und angst haben, dass was am Motor ist.

-Auspuff rostet schnell, kannst eigentlich direkt dir nen Sportauspuff drunterhängen, ein original Auspuff ist recht teuer.

-Bei tiefergelegten Fahrzeugen solltest du drauf achten, dass die untere Motorschutzabdeckung, im grunde unterbodenschutz für den Motor nicht lose sein oder gar fehlt, sollte in Takt sein, sollte diese fehlen oder kaputt sein, kann man für ca. 150€ eine neue aus Alu einbauen, die ist flacher ist und schützt vor Spritzwasser.

-Airbagleuchte ist desöfteren an, oftmals ist der Stecker für die Sitzbelegungsmatte am Beifahrersitz schuld.

Ansonsten..
-Rost ist kein Problem, da die Karosse verzinkt ist.
-Finger weg von Selespeed-Halbautoautomatik getriebe, auch wenn die Paddels am Lenkrad verlockend sind, macht nur probleme das ding.
-Fahrwerksteile kontrollieren, vorallem die Gummis, sollte bei der Probefahrt nicht viel poltern - Fahrwerk ist so ziemlich das selbe wie bei der Mittelklasse 156, fahrwerk fand ich recht ausgewogen, andere Kompaktwagen, die ich probefahren bin damals, kamen da nicht ran.
-Ein Blick auf die Bremsen werfen, zwar verzögert der 147 recht gut, aber die Bremsen sind ab und an mal mit dem Gewicht des Fahrzeuges überfordert, aber das hab ich selber erst feststellen können, wenn ichs damals auf der Landstraße richtig fliegen lassen hab.
eventuell kann man da mit DOT5 Bremsflüssigkeit (zweckshöherem Siedepunkt) und Ferodo DS performance entgegenwirken.

im großen und ganzen hab ich es damals zu keiner Sekunde bereut mich für den 147 entschieden zu haben,
die Dinger bekommst du mit guter Ausstattung mit einem top Fahrwerk fast hinterhergeschmissen.
Und sieht alle mal besser aus, als die Konkurrenz.
hab den damals auch nur abgegeben, weil ich mit dem Wagen beim Ausparken wem hinten drauf gedonnert bin.

mal paar Bilder von meinem Ex-Alfa 
Mit OZ Superleggera in 18", Tieferlegungsfedern wollte ich damals immer einbauen, liegen immer noch aufm Dachboden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achjo.. hab seit kurzem mir Oz Ultraleggera an den Mixxer gehauen 
kommt doch ganz chic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

wenn du dann noch die Optik verbessern willst...

http://shop.alfisti.net/Tuning-Styling/Alfa-147:::1_19.html

Auspuff entweder ovales Rohr oder maximal 2x70mm, das geht dann ohne anpassung der heckschürze.
Wenn du den Wagen slammen willst... stell dich bei der Abnahme durch den Tüv darauf ein, dass die Frontblinker zu niedrig hängen.
Entweder haste glück und der Prüfer bemägelt das nicht.. oder du hast Pech..
Dann hast du 3 Möglichkeiten.
-Es muss eine andere Frontschürze her.. die WRC Schürze sieht da am unauffälligsten aus, sofern man das Gitter noch schwarz lackiert -> http://shop.alfisti.net/Tuning-Styling/Alfa-147/Body-Styling-Serie-1/Frontschuerze-WRC::2903.html
-du rüstet eine Blinkerleiste nach.. was dann total bescheuert aussieht.
-Falls ein Gewindefahrwerk rein soll... stellst es innerhalb des tüvigen Bereich ein... und schraubst es danach wieder runter, das wäre die assi-Version


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wurde das hier schon gepostet? Unglaublich, was Vollpfosten!
> 
> Karfreitag Nordschleife 2013 Drifts Kreisel - YouTube


 
Ja schon durchgekaut!


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2013)

Obwohl überlegt, bin ich echt froh, nicht zum Carfreitag gefahren zu sein. Man stelle sich nur mal vor, so ein Idiot "driftet" einem in die Karre... Und die Polizei kuckt auch schön weg. Kein Wunder. Der Nürburgring braucht Geld und man will sich ja nicht potentielle Kunden vergraulen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2013)

Gibt es hier eigentlich ein Thema im Forum, bei dem es sich auch um Roller/Mopeds/Mokicks dreht ?


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2013)

Guck mal in der Rumpelkammer so 1/2 Threads tiefer .


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2013)

Nein gibts leider nicht.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich ein Thema im Forum, bei dem es sich auch um Roller/Mopeds/Mokicks dreht ?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/154384-mopped-fahrer-thread.html nimm den so lang


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (17. April 2013)

@ Olstyle & keinnick : Habt Dank dafür 

@ watercooled : 'duckundweg'


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2013)

Lest mal den Startpost: Mindestens 125cc

Das ist irgenwie kein Mofa, Roller, Mokick mehr


----------



## Fexzz (17. April 2013)

Frust. Wagen extra inner Werkstatt abgeben, damit die eben ne Durchsicht machen und dann TÜV drauf machen und was ist? Sind hingefahren zum Tüv und ist trotzdem nicht durchgekommen.

Wozu bezahl ich die Leute überhaupt :|


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. April 2013)

@BlindxDeath, Danke erstmal für so einen langen und informativen Text!  Ich werd mal bei mobile.de schauen was sich so alles für Schmuckstücke bei mir in der Nähe befinden.. Für mich kommt auch der 1.6 TS in Frage.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wozu bezahl ich die Leute überhaupt :|



Ich hoffe, du hast sie nicht bezahlt!


----------



## Fexzz (17. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast sie nicht bezahlt!


 
Noch nicht. Bin mal gespannt. Die haben was von "Hinterachsbuchsen" erzählt. Hoffe mal das kommt nicht so teuer. :|


----------



## totovo (17. April 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Frust. Wagen extra inner Werkstatt abgeben, damit die eben ne Durchsicht machen und dann TÜV drauf machen und was ist? Sind hingefahren zum Tüv und ist trotzdem nicht durchgekommen.
> 
> Wozu bezahl ich die Leute überhaupt :|


 
Klassischer Fall eines FAILS


----------



## Fexzz (17. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Klassischer Fall eines FAILS


 
Na immerhin kann ich euch damit belustigen


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Frust. Wagen extra inner Werkstatt abgeben, damit die eben ne Durchsicht machen und dann TÜV drauf machen und was ist? Sind hingefahren zum Tüv und ist trotzdem nicht durchgekommen.
> 
> Wozu bezahl ich die Leute überhaupt :|


 
Warum bringst du deinen Wagen überhaupt für einen Vorabcheck in eine Werkstatt? Eine zuverlässige Durchsicht kann in Bezug auf die aktuellen Richtlinien eh kaum noch eine Werkstatt machen (eigene tägliche Erfahrung ) und außerdem bekommt man mit einer nicht bestandenen HU einen 1a Bericht, was wirklich erneuert werden muss. Dazu ist das Ganze völlig neutral (schließlich will der Prüfer nichts verkaufen ...aber die Werkstatt ) und eine Nachkontrolle mit 12-13 Euro ist mit Sicherheit auch günstiger, als jeder Vorabcheck. 

Was hat denn die Werkstatt übersehen?


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer fährt sowas freiwillig


 
Ich. Jeden Tag 100km zur Arbeit und zurück.


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (17. April 2013)

ich fahr generell auch einfach auf gut Glück zur Dekra zwecks HU,
besonders seit die bei der Werkstatt die Karre HU fertig machen sollten für 500€,
ich dann trotzdem durchgerasselt bin und noch mal 500€ blechen musste.
seit dem... niewieder Vorabcheck oder HU über Werkstatt...


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2013)

Kommt immer stark auf die Werkstatt an, natürlich will eine Werkstatt auch was verkaufen. Bei uns kommen jedoch öfters Autos durch wo wir nichts dran verdienen. Kommt halt auf die Einstellung der Firma an, uns ist z.B. ein zufriedener Kunde der irgendwann mit einem echten Defekt wieder kommt lieber, als die 200Euro die man da vielleicht irgendwo kassieren kann. Ich find auch immer super wenn eine Werkstatt 50Euro fürs Steuergerät bzw Fehler löschen haben will... Heute hab ich meine neuen Reifen aufgezogen, nun zieht sich die Reifenflanke auch nicht mehr so wie vorher. Die Federal SS595 sind nicht schlecht


----------



## BlindxDeath (18. April 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @BlindxDeath, Danke erstmal für so einen langen und informativen Text!  Ich werd mal bei mobile.de schauen was sich so alles für Schmuckstücke bei mir in der Nähe befinden.. Für mich kommt auch der 1.6 TS in Frage.


 
Probier aufjedenfall alles aus.
Schraub auch die Zahnriemenabdeckung los, um den Riemen zu kontrollieren - soll alle 5 jahre mal gemacht werden, wenn der wagen oft in der Stadt fährt, dann sogar alle 3 Jahre, bissl anfassen, wieviel der Riemen runter hat spielt keine Rolle, nur der Zustand.
Frag auch nach Rechnungen und so einen kram.
Zündkerzen fragste auch nach, weil du davon immer 8 Stück brauchst (TwinSpark) die Eco-Version mit 105ps braucht andere Kerzen als der 1.6TS mit 120ps und 2.0TS mit 150ps, diese sind mit Platin und kosten etwas mehr, ebenfalls brauchst du da 8 Stück.
Ölstand auch kontrollieren, der Motor nimmt sich gern mal auf 1000km einen Liter Motoröl, was normal ist.
Die Airbagleuchte wird gerne abgeklemmt, in der regel ... Zündung an, wenn die Airbagleuchte aufleuchtet, dann funktioniert das ganze auch.
Die Schaltmanschette leiert schnell aus, ebenfalls der Umlenker vom Getriebe härtet gerne aus, so dass du vom 2. Gang in den 3. und 4. den Gang nicht richtig findest und die schaltung wird schwergängig - muss man bissl fetten und die Manschette wechseln.
Nimm bloß einen Wagen mit Leder, das ist pflegeleichter, die Stoffsitze sind sehr schmutzempfindlich.

Stell dir aufjedenfall noch eine Checkliste zusammen, die du dann selber für dich abarbeitest und lass dem Verkäufer nicht draufschauen.
Muss er nicht wissen was drauf steht und informier dich im vorfeld was die Ersatzteile grob kosten.


Alfa Romeo hat ja keinen guten Ruf, mach was drauß


----------



## Fexzz (18. April 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Warum bringst du deinen Wagen überhaupt für einen Vorabcheck in eine Werkstatt? Eine zuverlässige Durchsicht kann in Bezug auf die aktuellen Richtlinien eh kaum noch eine Werkstatt machen (eigene tägliche Erfahrung ) und außerdem bekommt man mit einer nicht bestandenen HU einen 1a Bericht, was wirklich erneuert werden muss. Dazu ist das Ganze völlig neutral (schließlich will der Prüfer nichts verkaufen ...aber die Werkstatt ) und eine Nachkontrolle mit 12-13 Euro ist mit Sicherheit auch günstiger, als jeder Vorabcheck.
> 
> Was hat denn die Werkstatt übersehen?


 
Er meinte was von Hinterachsbuchsen. Konnte mir aber noch nicht genau sagen, was das nun kosten wird.


----------



## Falk (18. April 2013)

Habe meinen heute morgen aus der Werkstatt geholt: Achslenkerlager vorne tauschen, von Winter auf Sommerreifen umstecken = 713,-€. Gut, das Auto ist auch sieben Jahre alt im Juli, aber trotzdem unerfreulich. Aber laut Werkstatt ist sonst nichts, was dem TÜV im Sommer nicht gefallen könnte (was schon mal prima wäre). Da bin ich dann mal gespannt, werde aber selbst zum TÜV fahren und das nicht über die Werkstatt machen (auch wenn die hier ADAC/Stiftung Warentest Testsieger sind etc.)

Auf jeden Fall merke ich genau gar keinen Unterschied zu vorher...


----------



## BlindxDeath (18. April 2013)

öhm ja..
eigentlich hättest du dir das sparen können...
Tüv und wenn der Tüv was bemängelt, dann erst ist die Werkstatt..


----------



## moe (18. April 2013)

Ist Lack eigentlich anfällig gegen Milch?
Ich hatte letzten Sommer Milch aufm Auto und bin erst ein paar Wochen später in die Waschanlage gefahren. Danach waren die Flecken eigentlich weg. Jetzt kommen die aber urplötzlich wieder.


----------



## Falk (18. April 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> öhm ja..
> eigentlich hättest du dir das sparen können...
> Tüv und wenn der Tüv was bemängelt, dann erst ist die Werkstatt..



Naja, die Teile waren halt kaputt - TÜV hin oder her. Vielleicht bin ich da übervorsichtig, aber sich langsam verabschiedende Fahrwerksteile brauch ich nicht unter dem Hintern. Der Werkstatt hat mich auch nicht gedrängt, sondern nur gesagt, dass es sein könnte, das es dem TÜV nicht gefällt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2013)

Mein Dad hatte mir zum GB ne Aufbereitung für mein Cabrio geschenkt. Die letzten beiden Tage wurde es jetzt mal gemacht. Das über zehn Jahre alte Stoffdach, die letzten beiden Jahre ohne Garage, davor auch nicht immer mit, sieht fast aus wie neu XD.


----------



## watercooled (18. April 2013)

Wie schlimm ist es eigentlich wenn man Cabrios mit Stoffdach nicht in eine Garage stellt? Speziell im Herbst und Winter?


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2013)

Ich hab ja eben auch keine und der Streetka vorher musste genauso parken. Man muss halt immer gut impregnieren, dann bleibt schon alles dicht.
Wenn einmal das Moos drin ist wird es aufwendiger das raus zu bekommen. Letzteres hat jetzt 150€ gekostet, macht das Dach aber auch nicht regelmäßig mit. 

Der Nachbar z.B. steht mit seinem A5 Cabrio direkt neben meinem und geht weniger pfleglich damit um als ich mit meinem Volvo, aber da das Dach schlicht noch nicht so alt ist hält es sich trotzdem noch prima.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2013)

Die Karre muss hinten unbedingt mindestens 2cm runter... am besten vorne 1cm und hinten 3cm.


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2013)

Mittlerweile gefällt mir der NX sogar richtig gut...aber die Scheinwefer ey...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. April 2013)

Erinnert mich immer an nen Maulwurf


----------



## AeroX (19. April 2013)

Jungs, Wie viel mm Profiltiefe muss man bei Sommerreifen nochmal haben?


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. April 2013)

5-7mm glaub Ich 

Glaube der Rand eines 1€ Stücks


----------



## Lee (19. April 2013)

Wenns ums gesetzlich vorgeschriebene geht dann bei Sommer und Winterreifen jeweils 1,6mm. Ist jedoch in beiden Fällen nicht zu empfehlen sich daran zu halten


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2013)

Siehe Reifenindikator . Irgendwo im Profil ist eine Erhebung, die darf nicht auf einer Ebene mit dem Gummi sein.


----------



## AeroX (19. April 2013)

Ouh, das wird knapp


----------



## Mosed (19. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Karre muss hinten unbedingt mindestens 2cm runter... am besten vorne 1cm und hinten 3cm.


 
Muss oder musste? Ich würde ja eher sagen, dass das schon zu tief ist.  Würde mir sorgen machen ständig irgendwo aufzusitzen.


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2013)

Also hinten geht noch was, vorne würde ich ihn aber echt lassen.
Passen deine Schuhe noch zwischen Rad und Kotflügel? Wenn ja isser zu hoch


----------



## >ExX< (19. April 2013)

ich denke nicht dass Flip Flops als Schuhe zählen


----------



## >ExX< (20. April 2013)

Mahlzeit, mein auto verliert schleichend kühlwasser, jemand ne idee?


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2013)

Mal nach dem Öl geschaut ob es da gelandet ist?
Ansonsten kann auch nur ein Schlauch von/zum Kühler porös geworden sein.


----------



## >ExX< (20. April 2013)

Ne, wie sehe ich das ob das im öl ist?
Dann müsste ja auch nen öl film im ausgleichsbehälter vom kühlwasser sein oder?

Gibts floureszierende farbe die man rein tun kann um das leck zu finden?


----------



## 1821984 (20. April 2013)

Kühlwasserbehälter aufmachen (aufpassen!!!) und mal dran schnüffeln obs da nach Abgase riecht. Sonst alles dicht?

-Wasserpumpe
-Thermostat
-Schläuche
-Wärmetauscher
-Kühler defekt
-Kopfdichtung trocken?


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2013)

Motor laufen lassen und mal mit nem Zewa die Schläuche abfahren.


----------



## dekay55 (20. April 2013)

Fahr mal paar Kilometer so 10km damit die karre warm wird und dann schaust mal im Öfeinfüllstutzen ob du da "Cappucino Creme" drinne hast. Bzw brauner schleim, dann weist du wo dein Kühlwasser gelandet ist. Evt auch erkennbar am Auspuffqualm ist der besonders weiß dann verbrennt dein karren Wasser mit.  Oder der Tipp mal checken obs Kühlwasser nach abgasen riecht. In allen fällen ists das gleiche ergebniss, ZKD Platt, oder Kopf bzw Block hat nen Riss.


----------



## >ExX< (20. April 2013)

Ist eher ne hellgelber schleim drin, müsste doch von kurzstrecke sein oder?

Auspuff qualm müsste unsichtbar verbrennen so viel ich mich erinnere, werde das gleich mal alles prüfen


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2013)

Lass den Kühlkreislauf beim Freundlichen abpressen - dann wird eine Unrichtigkeit am Kühlsystem oder der Heizung schnell sichtbar.

Ich hatte den Fall schon zwei Mal: Einmal war es der Marder zwischen Motor und Heizung (im Motorraum so dumm gelegen, sodass "unsichtbar" und nur durch permanenten Kühlmittelverlust bemerkt). Das andere Mal ein durchkorrodierter Kühler (nach 5 Jahren, 50tkm und einem deutschen Marken-FZ... ). Beim zweiten Mal dann aber auch mit deutlichem Kühlwasseraustritt am Unterboden, sodass der Verursacher schnell gefunden war.


----------



## dekay55 (20. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ist eher ne hellgelber schleim drin, müsste doch von kurzstrecke sein oder?
> 
> Auspuff qualm müsste unsichtbar verbrennen so viel ich mich erinnere, werde das gleich mal alles prüfen


 
Könnte kondeswasser sein von kurzstrecke jep, musst mal beachten wenn mal ne weile gefahren bist, wieviel verlierste den eigentlich ?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. April 2013)

O man hat mir mein "Dicke" heute einen Schrecken eingejagt: Gestern habe ich gemerkt, dass die rechte Lampe in der Begrenzungsleuchte durchgebrannt war. Heute eine neue eingebaut - geht wieder. Dann den Motor gestartet, Gangwahlhebel auf R - ein heftiger Knall im Getriebe; mit Scheißangst langsam rückwärts rausgefahren, Gangwahlhebel auf D - wieder ein Knall. Erstmal den Motor wieder aus und wieder an; die Motorkontrollleuchte ist angegangen; ich mit Megaangst den Gangwahlhebel noch mal auf D - kein Knall mehr. Langsam losgefahren - kein Problem, fühlt sich alles wie sonst an, aber die MKL ist die ganze Zeit an. Weder Motor noch Getriebe sind ins Notlaufprogramm gegangen, auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten lassen sich erreichen. Dann nach 5 Starts MKL wieder ausgegangen - alles ist wieder so als wäre nichts gewesen. Trotzdem frage ich mich die ganze Zeit was zur Hölle das war.


----------



## >ExX< (20. April 2013)

es ist nicht die ZKD
 ist nen leck vorne links irgendwo, gerade beim wasser nachfüllen gesehen.

Tropft gerade so 3 tropfen die sekunde raus, also schnell nach hause


----------



## Beam39 (20. April 2013)

@spiritus, was fährst du für einen?

Bei den GM Getrieben in den e39 Modellen ist es so das sie wenn das Auto auf einer Neigung abgestellt ist und man dann den Gang einlegt es ruckt. In solchen Fällen zieht man einfach die Handbremse komplett hoch und dann sollte das gehen.

Noch lauter ruckt es wenn man auf die Bremse steigt, auf D stellt und ohne die Bremse loszulassen wieder auf R geht usw. In den geschilderten Fällen ist das Normal. Sollte das aber bei "normaler Inbetriebnahme" passiert sein, würd mich das ein wenig stutzig machen. An deiner Stelle würd ich mal Fehlerspeicher auslesen lassen und sonst das Schaltverhalten des Getriebes besonders beobachten. Kaputte Automatikgetriebe wünsch ich keinem. Meinen Freunds hats jetzt mit seinem X5 erwischt. Er fuhr ganz normal bis das Getriebe mit einem kräftigen rucken ins Notprogramm ging. Er fuhr rechts ran nahm den Schlüssel ab startete neu und dann fuhr er wieder ganz normal bis er im 4. wieder raushaute.

Sein Vater ist Mechaniker, der hat sich das angeguckt - irreperabel. 4. Gang im Arsch, neues Getriebe. Die haben das Getriebe letztes Wochenende dann nach München gefahren und haben ein Austauschgetriebe für 1500€ bekommen, ziemlich bitter.


Da ist man ne Woche auf Seminar, Papa fährt einmal mit dem Wagen weg und haut die frisch lackierte Felge schön an Bordstein, oooh wie ist das schön  Hatte euch Bilder versprochen, bin aber nicht mehr dazu gekommen deswegen erstmal nur nen Handyfoto.


----------



## XE85 (20. April 2013)

Einparken ist aber nicht deine Stärke oder  - aber sonst cooler E39, auch wenn schwarze felgen und Nieren bei einem dunklen Fahrzeug nicht so meins sind. Was ist es denn für einer?


----------



## Beam39 (20. April 2013)

Der Parkplatz war so schön frei  Aber mal Spaß beiseite, mittlerweile parke ich absichtlich auf zwei Parkplätzen. Meine Türen haben unzählige, teilweise richtig tiefe, Kratzer und Dellen.. Die Leute hier sind echt unverschämt. Letzten Samstag war ich mit meiner Freundin im Kino, sie hat mich abgeholt mit ihrem z4. Als wir aus dem Kino raus sind kamen gleich 2 ihrer Freundinnen angerannt und meinten nur "Da hat einer dein Auto angefahren und ist abgehauen, wir warten hier seit ner Stunde deswegen auf sich".

Als ich am Auto ankam fiel mir echt die Kinnlade runter. Der ist beim Rausparken die komplette Stoßstange + Kotflügel langgefahren und ist abgehauen. Unzählige sehr tiefe Kratzer und es hatten sich Spaltmaße gbildet. Zum Glück haben die mädels Kennzeichen etc. aufgeschrieben sodass wir gleich zur Wache gefahren sind.. Aber sowas ist echt unter aller Kanone jedoch sind das die Menschen hier irgendwie gewohnt einfach abzuhauen.

Ist übrigens ein 525d, sehr kultivierter, laufruhiger und auf Langstrecken sparsamer Motor.


----------



## XE85 (20. April 2013)

Genau aus dem Grund parke ich, sofern irgendwie möglich,  immer etwas abseits und nehme einen Fußweg in Kauf.


----------



## >ExX< (20. April 2013)

Am besten immer neben teuren/neuen oder getunten autos parken^^


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2013)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an unsere Eintragungsexperten (vielleicht sogar speziell an Klutten ). Ich muss demnächst meine Stoßdämpfer hinten neu machen. Momentan sind die zum K&W-Fahrwerk dazugehörigen drin, die jetzt aber sabbern. Bei K&W gibt es zwar passende Dämpfer, die aber eine andere Revision o.ä. haben (ist als kompatibel mit meinem restlichen Fahrwerk gekennzeichnet, hat aber eine andere Endziffer in der Artikelnummer als der ursprüngliche Dämpfer). Nun ist ja das Fahrwerk im aktuellen Zustand eingetragen, muss ich nach dem Tausch noch einmal neu eintragen lassen durch die "andere" Nummer?


----------



## >ExX< (21. April 2013)

Wollte mir mit meinem bruder zusammen ne poliermaschine zulegen.

Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?
Dachte immer so 500 bis 1000 rpm sind ok, stimmt das?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. April 2013)

@Beam39

Es ist ein Chrysler 300C. Der hat eine 5-Gang Automatik von MB. Es ist tatsächlich so dass der Wagen ständig geneigt steht und zum Lampenwechsel habe ich den vor die Garage gefahren, wo die Neigung noch stärker als am Strassenrand ist. Und es ruckt immer beim Umstellen auf R oder D.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Wandlerautomatik allgemein in P-Stellung wenn Motor läuft, bewegt sich was im Getriebe? Oder bewegt sich was erst wenn das Getriebe in R, N oder D steht?


----------



## Beam39 (21. April 2013)

Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle mal gucken wie es auf normaler Neigung aussieht, sollte sich das Rucken dort einstellen, wissen wir woran es gelegen hat. 

Im P-Modus besteht keine Verbindung zum Getriebe, sobald man allerdings auf D oder R stellt, stellt der Wandler ja die Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe her, macht sich bei etwas älteren Automaten wie meinem durch eine leichte Reaktion des Autos bemerkbar. Auf N allerdings unterbricht der Wandler die Kraftübertragung, da das Auto ja dann je nach Neigung nach vorne oder hinten läuft, logisch.

Bei meinem Getriebe scheint es so zu sein das wenn ich z.B. mit Fuß auf der Bremse auf D schalte und, wie geschildert, wieder hochschalte das Getriebe die Gänge quasi "reinhaut", sprich der Wandler die Verbindung aufrecht erhält. Mir ist das Herz damals als ich das festgestellt habe auch in die Hose gerutscht, bis ich den "Fehler" bemerkte.


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mir mit meinem bruder zusammen ne poliermaschine zulegen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?
> Dachte immer so 500 bis 1000 rpm sind ok, stimmt das?



Eher weniger rpm. Sonst verbrennts den Lack.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. April 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle mal gucken wie es auf normaler Neigung aussieht, sollte sich das Rucken dort einstellen, wissen wir woran es gelegen hat.


 
Beim Anfahren auf einer Ebenen gibt es auch einen Ruck, aber nicht so stark. Aber ich stehe natürlich immer auf der Bremse, wenn ich auf D oder R umschalte - wie soll man das auch sonst machen, der Gangwahlhebel lässt sich nicht aus der P-Stellung bewegen, wenn die Bremse nicht betätigt ist. Außerdem wenn der Wagen auf einem Berg steht und nur durch das Getriebe in der P-Stellung fest gestellt ist - also ohne Feststellbremse - und man dann von P in einen anderen Gang schaltet, dann knallt es erst richtig. Deshalb habe ich es mir angewöhnt, wenn ich auf einem Berg parke, erst in N zu schalten, dann die Feststellbremse zu ziehen, den Wagen in die Feststellbremse reinrollen zu lassen und erst dann das Getriebe in P zu stellen. Durch diese Prozedur wird der Wagen gar nicht erst durch das Getriebe auf dem Berg gehalten, sondern nur durch die Feststellbremse. Und das Getriebe auf P dient dann nur als zusätzliche Sicherheit.

Das was gestern passiert ist war aber so häftig, dass ich dachte Getriebe wird zerrissen. Also gesund wars ganz sicher nicht, aber es fährt noch und funktioniert alles, nur wie lange noch.


----------



## Beam39 (21. April 2013)

Naja verbrennen kann man den Lack auch mit weniger Umdrehungen wenn man sich blöd genug anstellt  Mindestens genauso wichtig ist der richtige Aufsatz bzw. die Aufsätze. Sehr genau kenne ich mich mit dem Polieren nicht aus, solltest du aber eine dunkle Farbe haben wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig zwecks Hologrammbildung etc. 

Meine erste Politur hatte man gründlich vergeigt. Extreme Hologrammbildung und anscheinend hat man das Auto vor dem Polieren nicht gründlich sauber gemacht, waren überall ganz feine Kratzer drin. Deswegen verlangen die meisten bei dunklen Lacken immer etwas mehr weil es halt deutlich aufwendiger ist.

Also sollte in dem Rahmen keine Übung vorhanden sein, würd ichs lieber machen lassen.


----------



## Lee (21. April 2013)

Ich habe ein "problem". Wagen ist ein hyundai i30 cw 1.4 benziner mit gerade mal 700km. Bin heute 200km autobahnstrecke eher gemütlich gefahren und hab nun ein klappern oder rasseln am, oder eher im auspuff. Beim fahren hat sich nicht so viel verändert, wobei ich seitdem ich das bemerkt habe kaum gefahren bin. Jedenfall weiß ich jetzt nicht was ich tun soll, einfach ignorieren und die gleiche strecke heimfahren oder in ner werkstatt abstellen. Ist halt saudoof, das heut sonntag ist, und das ich nicht zuhaus bin... adac ist aber mal gerufen, vllt können die ja was sagen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wollte mir mit meinem bruder zusammen ne poliermaschine zulegen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?
> Dachte immer so 500 bis 1000 rpm sind ok, stimmt das?


 
Für Einsteiger sind Excenter am besten geeingnet, da sich der Lack nicht so stark aufheizen kann. Ich poliere mit einer Festool Rotex 125: Getriebe-Exzenterschleifer ROTEX RO 125 - RO 125 FEQ-Plus 
Für Infos einfach mal hier vorbeischauen:Autopflegeforum Infoportal



Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber mal Spaß  beiseite, mittlerweile parke ich absichtlich auf zwei Parkplätzen.



Das mache ich schon immer, ist mir auch egal, wenn sich manche Personen darüber aufregen. Das Auto ist mir wichtiger.
Unserem Z4 ist auch mal einer an der Hecktroßstange an der linken Seite vorbegeschrammt. Hat sich natürlich nicht gemeldet 

Kennt ihr das auch: Wenn man schon in der hintersten Ecke parkt, dass trotzdem immer eine alte Gurke neben einem steht  ?


----------



## Zoon (21. April 2013)

@ Spiritus, wie sieht denn das ATF vom Getriebe aus, ists noch klar oder trübe evtl schon mit Metallabrieb zu sehr belastet , lass das mal untersuchen.

Gab ja bei BMW E46 mit dem GM Getriebe auch das Thema von wegen "Longlife" ne Getriebeinnennreinigung + neuen ATF und den Filter wechseln und die Automatik schaltet wieder wie neu.



Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe ein "problem". ....


 
bei 700 km ist die Garantie doch noch mehr wie jungfräulich, also  ab zum Händler bevor du was rumbastelst, kann was einfaches sein wie ein  Hitzeschutzblech am Auspuff was lose ist ... muss aber nicht.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. April 2013)

Ich habe erst vor 3000km eine Getriebespülung machen lassen. Und beim Wechsel war das alte Öl noch schön rosa und auch keine Metallpartikel drin - nur etwas schwarzen Abrieb, was normal ist. Diesem Longlife-Bullshit habe ich noch nie getraut. Bei meinen allen Autos wird das Motoröl grundsätzlich alle 10000km oder 1 mal pro Jahr und Getriebeöl alle 50000km gewechselt. Und alle anderen Betriebsstoffe so wie der Hersteller vorgibt.

@Lee

Genau, wie Zoon sagt, könnte es eine Kleinigkeit sein, könnte aber auch im schlimmsten Fall z.B. Katalisator oder Krümmer sein. Bei 700km dürfte sowas zwar nicht vorkommen, aber bei heutigen Materialqualität und Sparwahn braucht man sich über nichts mehr wundern.


----------



## Klutten (21. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage an unsere Eintragungsexperten (vielleicht sogar speziell an Klutten ). Ich muss demnächst meine Stoßdämpfer hinten neu machen. ...


 
Wenn es sich um ein normales Fahrwerk, also kein Gewindefahrwerk handelt, werden Stoßdämpfer nie mit eingetragen. Die Hersteller der Fahrwerke oder Dämpfer stimmen ihre Produkte immer seriennah ab, sodass es keinerlei technische Bedenken gibt. Somit kannst du dir passende Dämpfer deiner Wahl kaufen. Achte im Zweifelsfall aber darauf, ob eine kurze Kolbenstange bei deiner Tieferlegung erforderlich ist. Ob Öl- oder Gasdruckdämper benötigt werden, solltest du ja in Erfahrung bringen können.


----------



## totovo (21. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das mache ich schon immer, ist mir auch egal, wenn sich manche Personen darüber aufregen. Das Auto ist mir wichtiger.
> Unserem Z4 ist auch mal einer an der Hecktroßstange an der linken Seite vorbegeschrammt. Hat sich natürlich nicht gemeldet
> 
> Kennt ihr das auch: Wenn man schon in der hintersten Ecke parkt, dass trotzdem immer eine alte Gurke neben einem steht  ?




Achso? Also bei uns habe ich da noch nirgends und nie Probleme mit gehabt. 
Nur vor der Haustür haben uns die neidischen Nachbarn immer den Lack beim vorbei gehen mit dem Schlüssel zerkratzt....

Aber ich könnte mich auch aufregen, wenn jemand 2 Parkplätze belegt, wenn sonst kein Platz mehr ist...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (21. April 2013)

Naja offensichtlich 2 Parkplätze besetzen ist immer besser als Leute die nicht einparken können und so 1,25 Parkplätze blockieren ...


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2013)

Begründung?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (21. April 2013)

Diese Leute können wenigstens gerade auf 2 Parkplätzen stehen um ihr Auto zu schützen. die Leute die aber quer auf 1,25 Parkplätzen parken blockieren den zweiten und lassen aber noch von weitem eine hoffnung auf einen Parkplatz also ich find sowas nerviger!


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2013)

Da ist es wenigstens keine Absicht. Für Unvermögen habe ich immer noch einen Rest Verständnis, für absichtliches Fehlverhalten nicht. Und so lieb man sein Auto auch hat, man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten dass es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass mutwillige Zerstörung an einem so "asozial" geparktem Wagen häufiger vorkommen dürfte als unabsichtliche(!) Parkrempler an einem ordnungsgemäß abgestellten KFZ.


----------



## totovo (21. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da ist es wenigstens keine Absicht. Für Unvermögen habe ich immer noch einen Rest Verständnis, für absichtliches Fehlverhalten nicht. Und so lieb man sein Auto auch hat, man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten dass es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist.
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass mutwillige Zerstörung an einem so "asozial" geparktem Wagen häufiger vorkommen dürfte als unabsichtliche(!) Parkrempler an einem ordnungsgemäß abgestellten KFZ.


 

Das stimmt, da kriege ich auch schlechte Laune


----------



## >ExX< (21. April 2013)

also so einen 500€ exzenterschleifer wollte ich nicht kaufen 

dachte so bis 100€^^

Lack ist schwarz metallic.
habe das noch nie gemacht und würde das eig lieber selber machen weil polieren lassen ist doch sicherlich ziemlich teuer oder?
achso, habe in der ausbildung mal nen paar teile an nem polierbock poliert.


----------



## Lee (21. April 2013)

Wegen meinem Auspuffproblem: Es war nicht der Auspuff, zumindest höchstwahrscheinlich. Es war der Tank. In dem ist wohl irgendwas locker, was die Geräusche verursacht. Jedenfalls war nach dem Volltanken nichts mehr zu hören, bis auf einen unglaublich leisen Ansatz dessen, was bei fast leerem Tank zu hören war. Zumindest bin ich jetzt damit wieder nachhause gefahren, werde dann morgen mal bei ner Werkstatt anrufen und fragen, ob die sich da gleich drum kümmern, oder erst warten wollen, bis der Tank fast leer ist, damit die das auch hören können...

Ich frag mich nur, wofür man sich nen Neuwagen kauft...


----------



## >ExX< (21. April 2013)

die bekommen den Tank schon leer

PEX 300 AE | Exzenterschleifer | Schleifer | Heimwerker | Bosch Elektrowerkzeuge für Heimwerker
bisschen zu schnell oder?


----------



## Beam39 (21. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da ist es wenigstens keine Absicht. Für Unvermögen habe ich immer noch einen Rest Verständnis, für absichtliches Fehlverhalten nicht. Und so lieb man sein Auto auch hat, man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten dass es ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist.
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass mutwillige Zerstörung an einem so "asozial" geparktem Wagen häufiger vorkommen dürfte als unabsichtliche(!) Parkrempler an einem ordnungsgemäß abgestellten KFZ.


 
Kann die Meinung absolut nicht teilen. 

Wenn das absichtliche Parken auf zwei Parkplätzen asozial ist, wie nennt man dann das Verhalten eines Jemanden der einem die Türen einhaut weils ihm entweder scheiss egal ist was mit dem Auto neben einem passiert, oder weil er zu dumm zum Einparken ist und nicht einschätzen kann wie eng es wird sich aber trotzdem schön aus dem Auto rausquetscht, oder im schlimmsten Fall dein Auto halb mitnimmt und dann als größter Feigling abhaut?

Allein bei dem Gedanken werde ich ganz unruhig und könnte solchen Menschen mehr als nur meine Meinung sagen. Auch wenn ein Auto ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, wie würde das enden wenn dann jeder so mutwillig mit allen Gebrauchsgegenständen umgeht? Stell dir mal vor du kaufst dir ein nagelneues Auto, stellst es auf einem Parkplatz ab, kommst wieder und musst feststellen das dir irgendein Depp ne Delle reingehauen hat oder an deinem Auto langgeschliffen ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du dich dann vor dein Auto stellst und sagst "Naja, ist halt nen Gebrauchsgegenstand.", beim besten Willen nicht. 

Besonders ärgerlich wird das dann für Leute deren Autos geleast sind. Jeder weiß wie teuer das bei Abgabe des Fahrzeugs werden kann, da ist ein Auto dann doch nicht mehr ein einfacher Gebrauchsgegenstand.

Ich seh ein Auto absolut als Gebrauchsgegenstand, das ist dann aber keine Freigabe für andere mein Auto anzufahren und abzuhauen oder dergleichen. Solchen Leuten gehört der Schein weggenommen und ne MPU aufgebrummt, ganz einfach.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2013)

Das sind deutsche Ansichten.


----------



## >ExX< (21. April 2013)

in frankreich schieben die doch die autos mit schwung weg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das sind deutsche Ansichten.


 
Kann ja sein, aber ich bin im Dreieck gesprungen als ich den riesen Kratzer gesehen hab. 
Und die herbeigerufenen Polizisten haben sich angestellt, wie von Dummsdorf, haben noch nicht einmal Anstalten gemacht eine Suche nach dem PKW rauszugeben
 ( Neben unserem Auto stand ein roter VW T4 aus unserem LK, daran konnte ich mich erinnern )
Die meinten dreist zu mir "kann man ja mit einem Lackstift beigehen" Genau, bei einem fast neuen z4 

Btw. Bei meinem 1er ist auch schon wieder eine kleine Delle in der Beifahrertür


----------



## totovo (21. April 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Kann die Meinung absolut nicht teilen.
> 
> Wenn das absichtliche Parken auf zwei Parkplätzen asozial ist, wie nennt man dann das Verhalten eines Jemanden der einem die Türen einhaut weils ihm entweder scheiss egal ist was mit dem Auto neben einem passiert, oder weil er zu dumm zum Einparken ist und nicht einschätzen kann wie eng es wird sich aber trotzdem schön aus dem Auto rausquetscht, oder im schlimmsten Fall dein Auto halb mitnimmt und dann als größter Feigling abhaut?
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich scheice, wenn man nicht Ausparken kann und einem anderen eine Delle reinfährt um dann anzuhauen, keine Frage. Aber deswegen IMMER 2 Parkplätze zu benutzen ist auch ganz schön dreist. (Ersteres ist natürlich schlimmer)
Bei meine Eltern in Jena herrscht zum Bsp. akuter Parkplatzmangel, wenn da einer auf 2 Parkplätzen steht, ob absichtlich oder unbeabsichtigt sei mal dahin gestellt, wird er abgeschleppt, da ist das Ordnungsamt extrem schnell.

Das ist genau so schlimm, wie die ganzen Leute, die auf den behindertenparkplätzen ohne Schein parken, nur weil sie nicht mal 20m zu fuß laufen können, oder die Leute, die den Fußweg zu parken, obwohl 20m weiter alles frei ist. (Das ist jetzt nicht auf dich persönlich bezogen, du schriebst ja, dass du auch mal einen extraweg in Kauf nimmst  )


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. April 2013)

Naja bei unserem Edeka sind die Leute sogar zu faul um auf dem Behindertenparkplatz zu parken. Die stehen wirklich 2 m vor der Schiebetür ... Faules Pack!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (22. April 2013)

Schweinerei! Dann würde doch die Tür ständig offen stehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. April 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Gangwahlhebel auf R - ein heftiger Knall im Getriebe; mit Scheißangst langsam rückwärts rausgefahren, Gangwahlhebel auf D - wieder ein Knall.



Das war das AUslegen der Parksperre. Ganz normal, kein Grund zur Besorgnis! Am Hang hängt ja das komplette Fahrzeug an der Klinke der Parksperre. Dabei zieht es den Antriebsstrang auf - besonders natürlich bei Standardantrieb. Wenn jetzt die Parksperre gelöst wird, dann entspannt sich der Antriebsstrang schlagartig und es knallt.



			
				Beam39;5202270Noch lauter ruckt es wenn man auf die Bremse steigt schrieb:
			
		

> Das geschilderte Fall ist etwas anderes. Wenn es im Fahrbetrieb ruckt, dann wird da eine der Kupplungen etwas unsensibel geschlossen. Das kann, muss aber nicht, einen Defekt andeuten.  Wobei leichte Rucke beim Umschalten von R auf D z.B. auch normal sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1821984 (22. April 2013)

Viel schlimmer finde ich folgendes Verhalten:

Ich wohne auf dem Lande und hab deshalb häufig neben den asphaltierten (ca. 3m breiten) Strassen auch Schotter liegen. Wenn ich nun von weiten schon sehe das mir Leute mit fast neuen Autos entgegenkommen aber der Meinung sind, sie müssten nicht auf den Schotter fahren um ihr Wägelchen zu schützen aber ich dann fast in Graben fahren sollte.

Da bleibe ich auch stur bis der Herr sich den mal bewegt sein Auto bischen in die Seite zu fahren, zur Not muss erstehen bleiben wenns ihm so wichtig ist aber ich versenk mein Auto nicht in der Pampa nur weil er Augenscheinlich ein paar Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel hat.

Denn sicher ist, dass mein rein manueller Spiegel günstiger ist als sein Vollelektronischer Wenns denn doch mal krachen sollte, dann ist das halt so aber allein fahr ich mir mein Auto wegen solchen Leuten nicht kaputt. Denn wer hier irgendwie eine Schuld trägt, darüber brauch man auf Feldwegen nicht streiten.

Kommt am meisten von Leuten ab 50+ im BMW, Benz, Audi vor. Und natürlich auch Leute die ein SUV fahren. Ist doch schon 8m hoch die Bude haben aber Angst das der schöne Unterbodenschutz ne Macke abbekommt oder was soll sowas.


----------



## >ExX< (22. April 2013)

Sind meistens fahrer aus dem stadtgebiet die die fahrbahnbreite auch nicht einschätzen können.

Sehe ich hier auch oft genug dass die mit 40 mitten über die schmalen straßen tuckern.


----------



## 1821984 (22. April 2013)

Ne die wohnen hier auch im Dorf. Die kennen sich genau so aus wie ich und ballern mit 70-90 über die Strassen aber dann haben sie aufn mal Angst. Sind ja immer die gleichen. Man kennt sie ja langsam


----------



## >ExX< (22. April 2013)

Wenn die auf deiner seite fahren und noch so 100 oder 150 m weg sind musste mal nen kurzen schlenker auf die gegenfahrbahn machen.

Vielleicht wachen die dann in ihren super gedämmten, von der realität abgeschotteten fahrgastzelle wieder auf


----------



## 1821984 (22. April 2013)

Bischen aufpassen muss man da aber schon, nicht das die anderen mal in Graben fahren und behaupten man habe sie abgedrängt oder sowas. Auch habe ich keine Lust darauf das es mal Zivilstreife ist und man sich dann erstmal rechtfertigen muss warum man sowas macht. Denn der Polizei brauch man solche Geschichten auch nicht erzählen.


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gefällt mir der NX sogar richtig gut...aber die Scheinwefer ey...



Die Scheinwerfer sind in der Tat sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Entweder man mag sie oder man hasst sie 



watercooled schrieb:


> Passen deine Schuhe noch zwischen Rad und Kotflügel? Wenn ja isser zu hoch



Selbstverständlich... nicht  



Mosed schrieb:


> Muss oder musste? Ich würde ja eher sagen, dass das schon zu tief ist.  Würde mir sorgen machen ständig irgendwo aufzusitzen.



Das ist ohne Probleme fahrbar, selbst meinen roten kann ich ohne Probleme fahren und der ist nochmal ein ganzes Stück tiefer.


----------



## >ExX< (22. April 2013)

Mahlzeit
gibts beim Golf 2 Kühler die möglichkeit den zu schweißen oder zu löten wenn der kaputt ist?


----------



## watercooled (22. April 2013)

Du hast nen Golf 4 

@Riverna: Warum zerlegst du deinen roten NX? Ich dachte der wird so verkauft wie er ist?


----------



## >ExX< (22. April 2013)

H lol ziemlich blöder fehler xD


Ja golf 4 natürlich ^^


----------



## watercooled (22. April 2013)

Naja für einen Neupreis von unter 40€ lohnt es sich wohl kaum da dran rumzubasteln.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. April 2013)

was kostet eigentlich eine neue zetralverigelung für einen seat toledo 1m weil sie sich nicht mehr per schlüssel öffnen läst, es war mal die rede von 150-300€??


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> @Riverna: Warum zerlegst du deinen roten NX? Ich dachte der wird so verkauft wie er ist?


 
Wie kommst du darauf das ich ihn zerlege?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich wegen der fehlenden Heckschürze


----------



## watercooled (22. April 2013)

Und weil an der Frontschürze was fehlt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> was kostet eigentlich eine neue zetralverigelung für einen seat toledo 1m weil sie sich nicht mehr per schlüssel öffnen läst, es war mal die rede von 150-300€??



Im Zweifelsfall 1€ für ne neue Schlüsselbatterie wenn es nur per Fernbedienung nicht geht.

Oder geht wirklich die ZV nicht wenn du den Schlüssel im Schloss drehst?
Das dürfte eher bei den 300 liegen wenn man bedenkt dass ein Schlüssel Alleine bei den meisten Autos schon 100€ kostet.


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2013)

Ist doch kein Geheimnis das der Wagen halb auseinander gebaut in der Halle steht. Wäre auch blöd wenn ich demnächst anfangen will Platz für den LLK zu suchen und da extra alles abbauen müsste. 
Gerade durch Zufall beim Festplatten aufräumen gefunden... war auch eine der letzten Fahrten bevor ich ihn abgemeldet habe.


----------



## Mosed (22. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das war das AUslegen der Parksperre. Ganz normal, kein Grund zur Besorgnis! Am Hang hängt ja das komplette Fahrzeug an der Klinke der Parksperre. Dabei zieht es den Antriebsstrang auf - besonders natürlich bei Standardantrieb. Wenn jetzt die Parksperre gelöst wird, dann entspannt sich der Antriebsstrang schlagartig und es knallt.


 
Weshalb ich immer erst die Handbremse anziehe und dann von der Bremse gehe. Denke nicht, dass es auf Dauer gesund ist, das Fahrzeug mit der Parksperre am Hang zu halten?!



> Klar hängt bei P der Motor am Getriebe. Der Wandler ist ja keine trennbare Kupplung und trennt daher auch nie 100%ig. Da gibt es immer ein Schleppmoment, dass ja z.B. auch zum Kriechen führt. D.h. im Getriebe dreht sich immer was mit, da stehts nie Still wie in einem Handschalter, der ja komplett getrennt werden kann.


Als Ergänzung für Interessierte:
Bei älteren Wandlerautomaten macht es bezüglich der Verbindung vom Motor zum Getriebe gar keinen Unterschied, ob P, N, D oder sonstwas ausgewählt ist. Denn sofern überhaupt eine Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung vorhanden ist, macht die erst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten zu. (Zum Beispiel beim BMW E30 bei ca. 80 km/h). Davor besteht durchgehend nur eine hydraulische Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe durch den Wandler. Selbst beim E46 ist die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung in der Stadt fast immer offen. Und das merkt man dann im Spritverbrauch (Deshalb ist der Verbrauch mit älteren Wandlerautomaten ja auch deutlich höher als beim Handschalter)


Auf 2 Parkplätzen parken geht gar nicht. Dann park gefälligst woanders, wo sich keiner neben dich stellen kann. Solchen Leuten wünsche ich regelrecht Kratzer in den Lack. Genauso den netten Zeitgenossen, die mitten auf den Radweg parken (und dann auch definitv kein Platz mehr da ist, um ohne Anzuhalten vorbeizukommen). Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich Kratzer reinmachen würde. 
Ich verstehe aber auch nicht, warum man beim Aussteigen nicht aufpassen kann und notfalls mit der Hand verhindert, dass die Tür gegen das andere Auto kommt. Eigentlich sind nahezu alle Parkplätze groß genug, wenn jeder mittig parken würde - außer man ist deutlich zu dick vielleicht.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. April 2013)

@Riverna 
Wer ist denn da gerad gefahren? Hulk Hogan?


----------



## watercooled (22. April 2013)

Nee er selber


----------



## Beam39 (22. April 2013)

@Mosed ich weiß nicht wie oft sie dir schon die Türen eingehauen haben oder dein Auto beim ausparken beschädigt haben, aber wenn dir das mehr als 2-3 mal passiert, sich jedesmal der Verursacher aus dem Acker macht und es mehr als nur paar Dellen oder kleine Kratzer sind, wirst auch du die Nase gestrichen voll haben. Zumal ich eh ziemlich selten zu Zeiten unterwegs bin wo viel los ist, da macht das Autofahren dann eh keinen Spaß mehr.

Was die Sache mit den Getrieben angeht. Stimmt, jetzt wo ihr das angesprochen habt fällts mir ein. Der Herr zu dem ich fahren werde programmiert eben das von dir genannte Problem "weg". Auch bei den GM-Getrieben schließt die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung erst ab 80kmh (Tacho 85). Soll sich wie ein anderes Auto fahren, auch von der Leistungsübertragung her. Bin gespannt was da auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. April 2013)

Nur Orginal mit Bart und Bandana


----------



## Zappaesk (22. April 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Weshalb ich immer erst die Handbremse anziehe und dann von der Bremse gehe. Denke nicht, dass es auf Dauer gesund ist, das Fahrzeug mit der Parksperre am Hang zu halten?!



Wieso nicht, genau dafür ist die ja gedacht.



Mosed schrieb:


> Als Ergänzung für Interessierte:
> Bei älteren Wandlerautomaten macht es bezüglich der Verbindung vom Motor zum Getriebe gar keinen Unterschied, ob P, N, D oder sonstwas ausgewählt ist. Denn sofern überhaupt eine Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung vorhanden ist, macht die erst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten zu. (Zum Beispiel beim BMW E30 bei ca. 80 km/h). Davor besteht durchgehend nur eine hydraulische Verbindung zwischen Motor und Getriebe durch den Wandler. Selbst beim E46 ist die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung in der Stadt fast immer offen. Und das merkt man dann im Spritverbrauch (Deshalb ist der Verbrauch mit älteren Wandlerautomaten ja auch deutlich höher als beim Handschalter)



Die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung hat mit dem beschriebenen Problem gar nichts zu tun. Es geht ja auch eher darum, dass der Motor nie vom Getriebe getrennt werden kann, nicht, dass man die Art der Anbindung ändert.

Und auch bei neuen (Wandler)Automaten ist der Verbrauch höher als bei nem Handschalter.


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Geheimnis das der Wagen halb auseinander gebaut in der Halle steht. Wäre auch blöd wenn ich demnächst anfangen will Platz für den LLK zu suchen und da extra alles abbauen müsste.
> Gerade durch Zufall beim Festplatten aufräumen gefunden... war auch eine der letzten Fahrten bevor ich ihn abgemeldet habe.


 
Waren da 100 erblaubt und du bist 188 gefahren?!?


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Wer ist denn da gerad gefahren? Hulk Hogan?



Versteh ich gerade nicht so recht, ich bin gefahren. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Waren da 100 erblaubt und du bist 188 gefahren?!?



Jepp... ist ein ca 200 Meter langer Autobahnabschnitt der auf 100km/h begrenzt ist, da es eine Kurve ist. Hab vorher noch etwas abgebremst...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. April 2013)

Ist das dann nicht nen Monat Fahrverbot?

http://blogs-images.forbes.com/danschawbel/files/2011/08/hulk_hogan.jpg
Das ist der Typ der dein Auto geklaut hat


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2013)

Hulk Hogan kenne ich schon, nur ist die Ähnlichkeit zwischen ihm und mir nur sehr gering. Alleine die hässliche Piratenperücke würde ich nie tragen.  Scheint auf dem Bild ein wenig zu täuschen. 
Gab 680Euro Geldstrafe, 4 Punkte und 3 Monate Fahrverbot.


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2013)

Ich hätte wirklich die Taktik bei den Bullen gefahren, von wegen, "das war ich nicht, das war Hulk Hogan..."


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. April 2013)

So sind se halt die Blitzerkameras 
Ist schon ne heftige Strafe. Ich hoffe mal du hast deine Lektion gelernt


----------



## Patze93 (22. April 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Sind die Motoren von Alfa Romeo eigentlich immer noch von so schlechter Qualität? Mein Vater hatte damals mit seinen Autos immer Probleme,(33, 146) Wollte mir nämlich mal den 147er anschauen, den neuen und den älteren, wie sind die so? Ich hab bei Alfa Romeo leider immer so ein schlechtes Gefühl, vom Design finde ich die Dinger, besonders die neueren einfach genial..



Habe auch nen 147 aber die Diesel Variante mit 116 PS. Fahr ihn jetzt seit 2 Jahren und muss sagen ich habe nicht mehr Probleme wie andere Autos auch. Das heißt bisher hab ich 2 Stabis gemacht und die unteren Querlenker. Nach 170tkm aber verständlich. Sonst nur normaler Verschleiß (Bremsen+Beläge). Bin zufrieden mit ihm. Ist das erste Modell vor dem Facelift. Was ich sehr cool finde ist der Verbrauch. Habe 5,5L  wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre. Sind 30km Kombiniert. Land und Schnellstraße


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> So sind se halt die Blitzerkameras
> Ist schon ne heftige Strafe. Ich hoffe mal du hast deine Lektion gelernt



Das habe ich... bin seit dem Vorfall nicht mehr belitzt worden. Ausser diesen Monat dafür da gleich zwei mal, aber nur sehr gering einmal mit 12km/h und einmal mit 11km/h 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hätte wirklich die Taktik bei den Bullen gefahren, von wegen, "das war ich nicht, das war Hulk Hogan..."


 
Mittlerweile bin ich froh das es mir passiert ist, wer weiß ob ich heute noch hier sitzen würde. Mein Fahrstil hat sich dadurch doch ein wenig geändert.


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2013)

Ich kann nur mit dem "Mugshot" hier aufwarten. War ein Monat Fahrverbot...  Hab aber doppelte Strafe gezahlt und konnte Lappen behalten. 
Nebenbei, das Bild sieht mir nicht ähnlich... Könnte jeder im Auto sein. Deswegen haben die sich auch auf doppelte Strafe "runterhandeln" lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Top Gear wird das bald als Magazin in DE geben
http://www.topgear-deutschland.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/TopGear_Deutschland_Leseprobe.pdf


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. April 2013)

@Patze93 wow nicht schlecht, so ein geringer Verbrauch.. Sind ja nicht mehr die neusten Motoren, ich tendiere eigentlich mehr zum Benziner aber das wundert mich jetzt schon stark, ich werd mich weiterhin informieren und mal schauen wenn's im Sommer soweit ist..


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. April 2013)

Freitag und Samstag mit dem MX5 über 1000km zurück gelegt.
War auf der StreetCulture in Nürnberg 

Aufm Weg noch nen Kumpel besucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nürnberg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vom kumpel noch ne Invidia N1 auspuff mitgenommen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2013)

So nachher wird Werkstatttermin gemacht.

Ich brauch Ölwechsel, Benzinfilter, Bremsflüssigkeit, Klimacheck, und ein neues Kupplungspedal-"gummi" --> meins ist bei 220000km abgefallen.
Und dann ist im Mai Tüv.......da bin ich mal gespannt...... 12 Jahre alt, 230000 km auf der Uhr......und sämtlich Fahrwerkskomponenten noch original.

Grüße


----------



## >ExX< (23. April 2013)

Die dämpfer sind aber ziemlich fertig oder?


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2013)

Das werde ich wohl im Mai erfahren^^, aber ein deutliches Nachwippen o.ä ist nicht fühlbar, das letzte mal war ich im September (205.000km) Bremsen machen....da meinte mein Mechaniker nach einer Probefahrt nur: "erstaunlich!"

Edit: Genauso "erstaunlich" wie die noch originalen Dämpfer finde ich aber auch die Federn, Querlenker, Radlager, Buchsen usw........vom Motor(Benziner) und Getriebe + Kupplung die ebenfalls noch original sind mal abgesehen. 
Desweiteren sieht der Unterboden wie geleckt aus, und es gibt keinen Rost!
Deshalb drückt mir die Daumen das alles klar geht.......denn beim nächsten Tüv hätte ich rein rechnerisch schon 300000km drauf. xD


----------



## >ExX< (23. April 2013)

Bei meinem auto ist es genau anders herum 

165tkm dämpfer total fritte
174tkm heckschloss korrodiert, lack total stumpf, träger angerostet (eig vollverzinkt), kühler undicht, und traggelenke vorne ausgeschlagen. 
Ich hoffe das war alles 

Gibts bei den kühlern eig qualitativ unterschiede?
Habe dem mechaniker gesagt ich hätte ich einen für 48€ gefunden, dann meinte er das wäre irgendein billigschrott.
Stimmt das?


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich schon, qualitativ hochwerte Kühler (eErstausrüsterqualität) kosten schon gerne mal 200Euro aufwärts.


----------



## >ExX< (24. April 2013)

Achso ok 

Ich hab immer gerne noch ne zweite meinung dabei


----------



## Beam39 (24. April 2013)

Schau doch in der Bucht nach guten Gebrauchten, da gibts meist genügend Auswahl. Heißt ja nicht gleich das es nicht brauchbar ist nur weils Gebraucht ist.


----------



## Zoon (24. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Naja offensichtlich 2 Parkplätze besetzen ist immer besser als Leute die nicht einparken können und so 1,25 Parkplätze blockieren ...


 
Wegen solchen "Experten" gehen bei uns aufm Firmengelände locker 10 Mitarbeiterparkplätze verloren, und die Markierungen der lücken sind in der Breite schon sehr großzügig ... 
Wenn man nicht Parken kann hat man zwei Möglichkeiten: Man übt oder fährt mit seiner Winterkarre auf Arbeit wo es dann eh egal ist ob einer reindengelt  ..
Hatte da schon manchmal Lust mit dem Stapler heimlich mal alle Autos "umzusortieren"  weil die alle so Parken wie mit nem virtuellen 40 Tonner.


----------



## >ExX< (24. April 2013)

ne, kommt jetzt nen neuer rein 

Manche Autofahrer schwenken auch mit ihren karren beim abbiegen erst entgegengesetzt aus, als wenn die mit ihrem ach so großen auto sonst nicht um die Biege kommen


----------



## WTSHNN (24. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und auch bei neuen (Wandler)Automaten ist der Verbrauch höher als bei nem Handschalter.


 
Nö, pauschal ist das nicht richtig. Es gibt durchaus Automaten, die im Verbrauch geringer sind als ein vergleichbares Modell mit Handschaltung. Und das bereits seit etwa zehn Jahren.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2013)

WTSHNN schrieb:


> Nö, pauschal ist das nicht richtig. Es gibt durchaus Automaten, die im Verbrauch geringer sind als ein vergleichbares Modell mit Handschaltung. Und das bereits seit etwa zehn Jahren.


 
Nur wenn man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht bzw. den dafür absolut untauglichen Verbrauchszyklus heranzieht.


----------



## WTSHNN (24. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nur wenn man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht bzw. den dafür absolut untauglichen Verbrauchszyklus heranzieht.


 
Nö, ich vergleiche keine Äpfel mit Birnen. Eher interpretierst du wie so oft etwas rein, was da nicht ist.


----------



## totovo (24. April 2013)

Ich würde Zappaesk da mal ein wenig Hintergrundwissen attestieren, schließlich entwickelt er ja an den Dingern mit


----------



## WTSHNN (24. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich würde Zappaesk da mal ein wenig Hintergrundwissen attestieren, schließlich entwickelt er ja an den Dingern mit



Dann ist es um so fataler, dass er das geschrieben hat. Und wer sagt, dass ich nicht ebenfalls in der Automobilbranche tätig bin?


----------



## totovo (24. April 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht, mir ist es nur von Zappaesk bekannt 

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2013)

Es gibt das eine oder andere DKG, dass in der Tat etwas weniger braucht als ein Handschalter, aber bei nem Wandlerautomaten ist das nicht der Fall. Egal ob man da jetzt ein 8HP, NAG2 oder sonst eins nimmt. 

Im NEFZ wird ein automatisch geschaltetes Getriebe nunmal bevorzugt und das führt dann zu angeblichen Minderverbräuchen beim Automat. Im Realverbrauch wird das aber nur unter ganz speziellen Fällen tatsächlich so sein. Dazu muss man dann schon ein besonders günstiges Paar an Getrieben zum vergleichen nehmen und ein Fahrprofil auswählen, das dem Automaten sehr entgegenkommt.

Künftige Automaten werden ggf. auch in Realität besser, zumindest dann, wenn sie ihren dann enormen Spreizungsvorteil (mehr als Spreizung 8 oder 9 wird man mit nem Handschalter einfach nicht mehr so einfach vernünftig abdecken können) ausspielen können. D.h. bei langen Autobahnstrecken z.B.


----------



## WTSHNN (24. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Das weis ich nicht, mir ist es nur von Zappaesk bekannt
> 
> Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen


 
Kein Problem.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es gibt das eine oder andere DKG, dass in der Tat etwas weniger braucht als ein Handschalter, aber bei nem Wandlerautomaten ist das nicht der Fall. Egal ob man da jetzt ein 8HP, NAG2 oder sonst eins nimmt.



Du hattest den Wandler in Klammern gesetzt. Nervt schon, wenn man alles auf die Goldwaage legt, nech?


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2013)

Ein Wandler "verbraucht" Drehmoment, ein Schalter nicht. Daran kann keine Entwicklungsabteilung der Welt was ändern.


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2013)

Außer er hätte 100% Effizienz


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2013)

WTSHNN schrieb:


> Du hattest den Wandler in Klammern gesetzt. Nervt schon, wenn man alles auf die Goldwaage legt, nech?


 
Nö, nerven tuts nicht, weil die Ausnahmen selbst bei den DKGs eher selten sind und somit meine Aussage so schon nicht wirklich falsch ist. Ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich behauptet hätte Lautsprecher hätten eine Leistung 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Wandler "verbraucht" Drehmoment, ein Schalter nicht. Daran kann keine Entwicklungsabteilung der Welt was ändern.


 
Ja, aber die Zustände in denen ein Wandler aktiv ist werden ja von Generation zu Generation weniger. Dazu kommt, dass Stufenautomaten (anderes Wort für Wandlerautomaten) mit einer Anfahrkupplung auf dem Vormarsch sind und die haben dann gar keinen Wandler mehr (deswegen habe ich Stufenautomat und nicht Wandlerautomat gesagt). Dann fällt der Nachteil - der in bestimmten Situationen auch ein Vorteil ist weg.

Durch die Möglichkeit mit relativ wenigen Teilen viele Gänge und große Spreizungen zu realisieren haben die klassischen Automaten einen Vorteil ggü. Vorgelegegetrieben, die dafür jeweils zusätzliche Teile ins Getriebe einbauen müssen. Das kostet Geld, Package und Wirkungsgrad... Es wird deswegen in Zukunft spannend bleiben wer was wie realisiert und was unterm Strich herauskommt... 

Aber irgendwie muss ich die Zeit bis zur Rente ja auch sinnvoll rumbringen!


----------



## WTSHNN (24. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich behauptet hätte Lautsprecher hätten eine Leistung


 
Du Sack!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Wandler "verbraucht" Drehmoment, ein Schalter nicht. Daran kann keine Entwicklungsabteilung der Welt was ändern.




Daran habe ich keinen Zweifel.


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich behauptet hätte Lautsprecher hätten eine Leistung



Da würde bei MIR die Diskussion losgehen


----------



## WTSHNN (24. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Da würde bei MIR die Diskussion losgehen



Wenn ich den Zusammenhang nicht kennen würde ginge es mir wahrscheinlich genauso.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2013)

Jemand Samstag sm 27.04. an der NOS zum VLN Rennen? Werd wohl so ab 11:30 Uhr am Pflanzgarten sein. Wäre schön, wenns Wetter so bleibt...


----------



## totovo (25. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Jemand Samstag sm 27.04. an der NOS zum VLN Rennen? Werd wohl so ab 11:30 Uhr am Pflanzgarten sein. Wäre schön, wenns Wetter so bleibt...


 
ähm, ich will dir ja nicht die Laune verderben, aber sieh selbst


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2013)

Danke, aber ich hab ne Wetter App und bin bereits bestens informiert . Ich seh da keine Probleme!


----------



## Beam39 (25. April 2013)

Mal abgesehen von dem Drehmomentverschlucken etc. Ist es nicht das Zusatzgewicht bei einem Automatikgetriebe das den größten Mehrverbrauch ausmacht?


----------



## Zappaesk (26. April 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von dem Drehmomentverschlucken etc. Ist es nicht das Zusatzgewicht bei einem Automatikgetriebe das den größten Mehrverbrauch ausmacht?



Nö, die paar Kilo sind allenfalls von theoretischer Bedeutung für den Verbrauch. Wenn 10-20 kg Mehrgewicht einen wirklichen Einfluss auf den Verbrauch hätten, dann wären 2t SUVs gar nicht mehr ohne großen Zusatzkanister von einer zur nächsten Tankstelle zu bewegen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2013)

Heute ist polieren angesagt. Mal schauen, wie weit ich komme und ob die Polituren die doch teilweise stärkeren Kratzer entfernen können  Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2013)

Bei dem Wetter polierst du? Da hätte ich keine Lust drauf  Trotzdem interessieren mich die Bilder.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter polierst du? Da hätte ich keine Lust drauf  Trotzdem interessieren mich die Bilder.


 
Ich poliere "im Haus" 
( wir haben neben unserem Wohnhaus einen leerstehenden, großen Laden. Dort haben wir unsere Werkstatt und im Erdgeschoss Abstellfläche für unser Boot, Anhänger usw. und genug Platz um mein Auto zu polieren  )


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2013)

Ich meinte damit eher das du den Wagen direkt "einsaust" wenn du raus fährst. Das würde mich irgendwie stören  Natürlich perlt das Wasser direkt ab, aber er ist danach halt trotzdem irgendwie "dreckig".


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. April 2013)

Am besten das Auto gar nicht mehr Fahren und versiegeln lassen


----------



## >ExX< (27. April 2013)

Und in einen raum mit vakuum parken 

Ich saß eben mal in einem Toyota GT86.

Die Sitze sind sowas von  und 
Nur die verwendeten materialien sind nicht so toll


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2013)

Warum muss man gechipte Benziner mit Super Plus fahren? Zumindest sagt das MTM


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Warum muss man gechipte Benziner mit Super Plus fahren? Zumindest sagt das MTM


Weil die nun mal die höhere Klopffestigkeit von S+ ausnutzen um noch ein paar % raus zu holen.
Meiner fährt trotzdem zufrieden mit E10. Nur E5 merkt man manchmal ganz leicht.

Wenn du kein "Standardprogramm" nimmst sondern wirklich dein Auto abgestimmt wird kannst du aber auch sagen auf was für nem Sprit das laufen soll(Leitungsmäßig wäre E85 das beste was man in DE kaufen kann).


----------



## ErbsenPommes (27. April 2013)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe, ich hab mir heute nen Golf 4 1,4l 16v mit 188tsd km  bj99 für 2700€ angeschaut, ich würde jetzt gerne wissen, nach was ich schauen muss und was beim 4er typische Stellen sind wo sich mal irgendwas finden lässt. Rost hat er keine, Kofferraum ist wie neu, keine Feuchtigkeit oder sonst was, das 
einzige was ich bemerkt habe ist das der Abschlepphaken schonmal benutzt wurde. Zahnriemen und Wasserpumpe sind neu, Gänge gehen auch gut rein.  Auf Mobile oder sonst was ist er leider noch nicht, der Händler hat den Wagen auch erst seit gestern aufn Hof stehen.. Scheckheft ist dabei und bis 110tsd Kilometer auch tadellos geführt, jede 10tsd beim Ölwechsel und alle möglichen Flüssigkeiten gewechselt. Reifen müssten auch neue drauf. Außerdem ist vorne noch eine kleine Gummi Luftzufuhr durch, so nenne ich es mal, (vorm Motor). 
Ich entschuldige mich für Fehler oder sonstiges, schreibe vom Handy
Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. April 2013)

Egal wie gut der Karren aussieht, bei 188000km 1,4l und BJ99 würde ich niemals über 2k bezahlen. Und wenn auch noch für die letzten 80000km kein Wartungsnachweis und nichts existiert, dann erst recht nicht. Der Wagen ist mit Sicherheit keine 2,7k Wert. Der ganze Blink-Blink-Scheiß ist für einen Händler im Handumdrehen gemacht - checke lieber die Technik sehr ordentlich.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (27. April 2013)

Das ist auch meine Sorge.. Sind 188k wirklich sooo viel für nen 4zyl? Was kann ich denn machen um 'sicher' zu gehen das er mir nicht sofort wenn ich vom Händler fahre abstirbt?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (27. April 2013)

Der Motor an sich ist noch nicht mal das Problem. Wenn der Wagen vernünftig behandelt wurde, dann sind auch 188k für einen 1,4 Golf kein Problem und man kann dann damit nock locker einige Jahre ohne Probleme fahren. Viel mehr solltest du auf versteckte Unfallschäden, allgemeinen Verschleiß, Fahrwerk achten und überhaupt sehr gut von unten anschauen. Ich mache dir nichts vor, vermutlich wird der Händler dieses Auto sehr schnell los werden, aber mit Sicherheit für zu hohen Preis. Du musst dich einfach nur fragen ob du der jenige sein willst, der den Preis bezahlt.


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2013)

Motorkennhuchstabe? Etikett wurde scheinbar entfernt (normal auf der Zahnriemenabdeckung). Dann umbedingt fragen wann das AGR-Ventil gemacht wurde (1,4l-Krankheit - laut meiner Werkstatt alle 80-100k km im Eimer und dann fährst du nen Känguru); kostet rund 400€. Dank BJ 99 hat der noch keine verdammten Einzelzündspulen, das ist schonmal gut. Beleg für Zahnriemen vorhanden? Je nach MKB 90k oder 120k Intervall. 
Dann mal 15 Minuten einfach laufen lassen und danach horchen. Defekte Hydrostößel könnten kurzzeitig durch Chemiezeugs im Öl "stillgemacht" worden sein. Hörst du nen Quängeln/Rasseln/Klackern sinds entweder die Biester oder die Kolbenkipper (auch gerne genommen beim 1,4l - wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden). Wenns beim Anfahren und Schalten kurz ruckt wird die Drosselklappe zumindest verdreckt sein. Ist kein Beinbruch, scheint noch einer ohne E-Gas zu sein. Also leicht zu reinigen und Ersatzteile bekommt man dafür auch billig (+muss nicht neu angelernt werden...).
Ich würde außerdem zumindest skeptisch fragen wer die Batterie da so reingepfuscht hat und den Sicherungsträger da einfach draufgelegt hat... Da gehen nen paar Ampere rüber ...
Beheizte Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung/-durchlüftung nachgerüstet? Sonst haste im Winter dank BJ vor 2000 Spaß mit nem Motorschaden, da das Teil zufriert und durch den Druck der Block gesprengt wird. Nachrüstung ~200€ Teilekosten + 2h Arbeit.
Wenn Getriebekennung 02K -> Finger weg. Gab es eine Rückrufaktion zu. Kennung steht auf dem Datenträger am Bordbuch.

Edit: Wenn er dir aufm Weg nach Hause doch abrauchen sollte melde ich Interesse an der Lederausstattung an  !
2700 sind übrigens deutlich zu viel . So viel habe ich für meinen mit damals 125k km, Vollausstattung ohne Leder, neue Bremsen vorne, neues K&W-Sportfahrwerk inkl Stabis, Domlager, Querlenker +-buchsen und achtfacher Bereifung samt neu lackierten Sommer-Alus gezahlt . Seitdem kamen nur viermal 39€ für Zündspulen, 400€ fürs AGR-Ventil, zwei Ölwechsel, Zündkerzen/Luftfilter und 170€ für zwei neue Reifen drauf. Demnächst Auspuff und Bremsen hinten...


----------



## Zoon (27. April 2013)

Wenn von der Abschleppvorrichtung vorne schon Gebrauch gemacht wurde wäre ich schon vorsichtig. Und warum sieht iim Motorraum bei der Batterie so unordentlich aus? Die ist doch bestimmt nicht original so drin.

würde dir eher zum 1.6er mit 100 PS raten. Zwar auch keine Rennmaschine aber deutlich unempfindlicher.


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn von der Abschleppvorrichtung vorne schon Gebrauch gemacht wurde wäre ich schon vorsichtig. Und warum sieht iim Motorraum bei der Batterie so unordentlich aus? Die ist doch bestimmt nicht original so drin.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich würde außerdem zumindest skeptisch fragen wer die Batterie da so reingepfuscht hat und den Sicherungsträger da einfach draufgelegt hat... Da gehen nen paar Ampere rüber ...


 Sag ich doch . 

Edit: Ich hänge mal ein Bild an wie es original aussieht... Sieht etwas anders aus weil nen BCA mit E-Gas und Einzelzündspulen. Aber Batterieträger ist identisch. Ich bitte den Dreck zu ignorieren, der Sprizschutz liegt seit Februar irgendwo auf der A2 bei Helmstedt ...




> würde dir eher zum 1.6er mit 100 PS raten. Zwar auch keine Rennmaschine aber deutlich unempfindlicher.


 Würde ich im Nachhinein jetzt auch so machen . Aber den 1.6FSI. Bisschen neuer. Dennoch hat jeder VW-Benziner so seine Macken. Der normale 1.6er genehmigt sich gerne mal bisschen mehr Öl durch die Abstreifringe die nachlassen (bei zwei Freunden so), der 1.6FSI hat eine Macke irgendwo bei der Ansaugung oder so (weiß ich gerade nicht ausm Kopf, war aber bei ner Bekannten schon - findet man auch recht viel bei Onkel Google zu).


Edit 2: Also ne Kurbelgehäusedurch oder -entlüftung scheint dein Modell nicht zu haben (->Schlauch der in den LuFi-Kasten rechts hineingeht). Würde ich mit einplanen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (27. April 2013)

Also nen Unfallschaden konnte ich nicht entdecken, nichts verzogen, Spaltmasse waren auch alle noch normal.. Hm 
Hier noch n Foto 
Vielleicht erkenne ich sowas auch nicht..


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2013)

Da fliegt ja auch noch ne einzelne Sicherung rum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also selbst wenn der Rest ok ist gehört die Elektronik auf jeden Fall aufgeräumt.


----------



## Zoon (27. April 2013)

naja FSi .. wenns der mit blauen "I" ist sollte man wieder nur zu Super+  greifen. Obs der TO so will? naja Traummotor wäre für mich der Jubi GTi  180 PS oder ein R32  Der Vollständigkeit halber: halt vom V5 mit 150 PS abstand. Luftpumpe erster Güte klingt zwar gut aber geht null 




>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich saß eben mal in einem Toyota GT86.
> Die Sitze sind sowas von  und
> Nur die verwendeten materialien sind nicht so toll



OK die Materialen würden nem VW/Audi verwöhnten nicht hintern Ofen hervorlocken, bilde mir ein einige Schalter sind genau die gleichen wie bei meinen alten Suzuki Swift Baujahr 1993 

Aber das Teil macht übelst Laune, Durfte bei der Probefahrt nach 15 Minuten Warmfahren auch ordentlich angasen,Lenkung traumhaft man denkt nur die Kurve und das Teil lenkt exakt da hin!



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Also nen Unfallschaden konnte ich nicht entdecken, nichts verzogen,



jetzt wo nfs das bild von seinem geposted hat .. bei den den du kaufen willst der Bereich / Schweißnaht untehralb vom rechten Federbeindom schaut auch arg komisch aus ... bei nfs seinem schön gleichmäßig .. und bei deinem da irgendwie "hügeliger". und die schraube von der rechten Scheinwerferhalterung ist verrostet, die linke nicht (Treffer vorne rechts?!?) ... sind natürlich nur Mutmaßungen aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt bei der Kiste nix gutes .. dazu die Lücken im Serviceheft ... such dir nen anderen! Golf 4 gibts noch wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2013)

Ich habe oben mal ein Bild angehängt wie es rund um die Batterie original aussieht . 

Und nachfragen was da an der Verkabelung gemacht wurde . Drehzahlsensor am Getriebe (müsste der sein wenn deiner nicht völlig anders aufgebaut ist) scheint neu zu sein, bei einem anderen Sensor (den ich gar nicht hab ) fehlt die originale Ummantelung (auf Bild eins über dem Ansaug"trichter" zu sehen). Am Stecker der unter anderem an den Unterdrucksensor für die Einspritzmenge unterverteilt scheint auch jemand drangewesen zu sein.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da fliegt ja auch noch ne einzelne Sicherung rum:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind Nebelscheinwerfer nachgerüstet ?



> Also selbst wenn der Rest ok ist gehört die Elektronik auf jeden Fall aufgeräumt.


/sign 



Zoon schrieb:


> naja FSi .. wenns der mit blauen "I" ist sollte man wieder nur zu Super+  greifen. Obs der TO so will?  naja Traummotor wäre für mich der Jubi GTi  180 PS oder ein R32


/sign²


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2013)

Der V5 klingt aber echt geil  Fände ich auch ganz nett als 170PS.
Aber halt Frontkratzer....


----------



## >ExX< (27. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> OK die Materialen würden nem VW/Audi verwöhnten nicht hintern Ofen hervorlocken, bilde mir ein einige Schalter sind genau die gleichen wie bei meinen alten Suzuki Swift Baujahr 1993
> 
> Aber das Teil macht übelst Laune, Durfte bei der Probefahrt nach 15 Minuten Warmfahren auch ordentlich angasen,Lenkung traumhaft man denkt nur die Kurve und das Teil lenkt exakt da hin!


 
An eine Probefahrt habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Argh ich will den auch mal fahren 
Alleine die Sitze sind so geil 

Geht der Motor eher gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Zoon (27. April 2013)

@ Exx. Bei meinen Ok der dreht halt schön linear hoch, Obenrum fehlt halt so ein bissel der "letzte Schub" quasi wie bei den berüchtigen VTEC Hondas . Ok der Motor hatte auch erst 3000 km drauf ... aber vom Fahrwerk traumhaft.

@ Watercooled: naja der V5 ist vom Character eher gutmütig, da sehe ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Frontantrieb ...


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ Watercooled: naja der V5 ist vom Character eher gutmütig, da sehe ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Frontantrieb ...



Macht aber nicht so laune...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (27. April 2013)

Nebelscheinwerfer sind dran.. Ich werd nächstes Wochenende noch einmal hinfahren wenn er noch da steht, dann schaue ich wegen den von euch aufgezählten Punkten, ich versuche ihn auf 2000€ Euro runterzuhandeln auch wenn ich den bestimmt nicht so billig bekomme, ich schreibe billig weil hier im Norden irgendwie jeder 4rer bei 4k anfängt und auch um die 150 - 200k gelaufen hat.. Der hat mir so auf Anhieb gefallen, die Sitze, so welche Sitze.. Aber sieht ja ganz danach aus als ob er nicht so ganz sauber ist.. Ich schau nächstes mal noch genauer und frag nach allem nach.. 

Vielen dank für die langen Texte, ich schulde euch was, vielen dank


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2013)

Ich hatte in meinem Twingo beige ledersitze, meine Mum hat in ihrem Peugeot 1007 schwarze Ledersitze.
Im Sommer ein grauen - da wird der Rücken zum Feuchtgebiet, ebenso der Hintern.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2013)

Leder hat in erster Linie den Vorteil dass man es gut sauber halten kann. Bei nem Cabrio daher quasi unverzichtbar falls ein Vogel mal "trifft".
In einem geschlossenen Auto würde ich wohl eher Stoff vorziehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eher das du den Wagen direkt "einsaust" wenn du raus fährst. Das würde mich irgendwie stören  Natürlich perlt das Wasser direkt ab, aber er ist danach halt trotzdem irgendwie "dreckig".


 
Achso, das meinst du. Bei uns ist das Wetter im Moment ganz gut und nächstes WE ist ein Treffen vom 1erForum im Weserbergland, mit anschließender Ausfahrt, da soll er gut dastehen 

Bilder vom Polierergebnis sind nix geworden, trotz guter Kamera. Zu viele Spiegelungen 
Nun sind aber endlich alle feinen Waschanlagenkratzer weg. Die paar etwas tieferen muss ich noch mit einer Schleifpaste bearbeiten, die ich noch bestellen muss. Die jetzige Polierpaste hat dafür zu wenig Abtrag.


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zu viele Spiegelungen


 
Polfilter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Polfilter.


 
So siehts aus^^ 

Wobei es bei Autos nur bedingt funktioniert da Autos recht rundlich sind und daher und der Polfilter ja nur in einem bestimmten Winkelbereich greift. Aber ein wenig hilfts ja schon, hier mal ein kleines Beispiel Vid:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_KrCxtolbI


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2013)

Polfilter...

Pollenfilter. Klimaanlage. Automobil


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2013)

Schraub mal nen Pollenfilter vor die Linse !


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Polfilter.


 
Für das eine mal brauch ich sowas nicht.

btw. Audi RS4 mit HMS-Tuning Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Macht aber nicht so laune...


 
Dann bist du die falschen Fronttriebler gefahren.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (27. April 2013)

Ich hab heute noch ganz nettes Spielzeug auf Sylt gesehen  
Was da alles rumfuhr..


----------



## >ExX< (27. April 2013)

Ist der eine mercedes der stirling moss oder wie der heißt?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (27. April 2013)

Jep, hab noch ein paar Bilder, ich will hier aber nicht alles voll spamen.

Dort fuhr alles mögliche lang, Ich hab später dann nur noch bei wirklich exklusiven Autos Fotos gemacht, ein 911er ist einem später garnicht mehr aufgefallen..


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2013)

Poste ruhig 
Bilder sind immer willkommen


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. April 2013)

Hier haste


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2013)

Wirklich tolle Autos.
Der Benz gefällt mir am besten^^


----------



## Beam39 (28. April 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Leder hat in erster Linie den Vorteil dass man es gut sauber halten kann. Bei nem Cabrio daher quasi unverzichtbar falls ein Vogel mal "trifft".
> In einem geschlossenen Auto würde ich wohl eher Stoff vorziehen.


 
Ich kapier diese Leute nicht die meinen Leder ist ein MUSS in geschlossenen Fahrzeugen und ein Auto ohne Lederausstattung wäre quasi nichts wert. Natürlich sieht das (fast) immer Edel aus, aber ich hab Leder schon immer gehasst, das kann man gar nicht mögen. Im Sommer brennts dir erst den Hintern weg, aus dem brennen schwappts dann rüber zum durchnässten Hintern und Rücken und im Winter frierts dir jegliche Gemüter weg.


Woah steht der Stirling Moss geil da! Und dann auch noch einer von unseren Berlinern, die alten Ganoven!


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2013)

Ich nehme den alten 300SL. Alles andere ist dagegen hässlich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich nehme den alten 300SL. Alles andere ist dagegen hässlich


 
Aber nur, wenn das kein Replika ist


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. April 2013)

Bei uns ist heute 'Automeile' 

Dauerhaft schicke Autos am vorbeifahren


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich kapier diese Leute nicht die meinen Leder ist ein MUSS in geschlossenen Fahrzeugen und ein Auto ohne Lederausstattung wäre quasi nichts wert. Natürlich sieht das (fast) immer Edel aus, aber ich hab Leder schon immer gehasst, das kann man gar nicht mögen. Im Sommer brennts dir erst den Hintern weg, aus dem brennen schwappts dann rüber zum durchnässten Hintern und Rücken und im Winter frierts dir jegliche



Ich hab mein neues Auto mit Absicht ohne Leder bestellt. Erstens bietet Renault für die Recarovollschalen beledert keine Sitzheizung an, zudem ist Leder rutschiger als Stoff. Da ich ab und zu Touris fahre oder auch ma nen Trackday isses mir wichtiger nicht im Sitz rumzurutschen. Stoff hat da halt einfach mehr Grip ;o)


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2013)

Hier sind mal die 5 Bilder vom Briloner Autosalon.
Sind zwar nur 5 Stück, und auch alle davon ziemlich unspektakulär, aber ich zwinge sie euch mal auf


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2013)

Die Felgen passen überhaupt nicht an den Passat, gerade als "Felgen-Dealer" sollte man da doch ein wenig mehr Geschmack haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2013)

Aber die Superturismo GT am Golf ( GTD ? ) passen gut


----------



## totovo (28. April 2013)

Der VW CC sieht ja mal geil aus! Den will ich haben


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2013)

Ist Designtechnisch eh das geilste was zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. April 2013)

Hab eben auch nen GT86 gesehen


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2013)

Der GT86 ist echt mal ein geiles Auto!


----------



## Zoon (28. April 2013)

Respekt an den Knippser vom SLR Stirling Moss. Der ist in der Tat selten


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2013)

Dein gt86 hat sogar das aero paket

Der gelbe Golf ist ein GTD

@riverna: kennst du einen roten NX mit kennzeichen OF-BG?
zahl weis ich nichtmehr


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Ich habe schon mal einen Veyron gesehen.
Leider nur im Schaufenster.


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2013)

Hab bisher nur den im vw werk wolfsburg gesehen


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. April 2013)

Ich würde gerne mal nen Skyline R34 V-Spec sehen ..


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Respekt an den Knippser vom SLR Stirling Moss. Der ist in der Tat selten



Hier steht einer ums Eck


----------



## Zoon (28. April 2013)

Veyron: In Berlin in der Friedrichstraße


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Hab eben auch nen GT86 gesehen



Der Spoiler geht mal gar nicht 
Der ist gefühlt 50cm zu hoch


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. April 2013)

Das dachte ich mir auch als ich ihn von weiter weg sah, es geht find ich aber, es passt irgendwie zu ihm, zu anderen Autos finde ich sowas hohes auch 'unpassend' ..
Außer beim R34


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2013)

Ich finde das Design fantastisch. Das ist doch ein Ausstatungspackt, der hohe Spoiler! Würd ich mir sofort kaufen, wenn ich nicht anderweitig disponiert wäre.


----------



## >ExX< (28. April 2013)

Ich würde die karre gar nicht ohne das aero paket kaufen


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2013)

jenau


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @riverna: kennst du einen roten NX mit kennzeichen OF-BG?
> zahl weis ich nichtmehr


 
Nee sag mir jetzt nichts.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Hab eben auch nen GT86 gesehen


 
Der Wagen ist leider ein "Blender", sieht aus wie ein Sportwagen, zieht aber die Wurst nicht vom Teller.
Da ist der 370Z nach der Preissenkung deutlich attraktiver.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. April 2013)

Mir würde die Leistung als Fahranfänger mehr als reichen, für euch vielleicht nicht mehr wirklich


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2013)

370Z - Preissenkung - wo? - *hechel* 

EDIT: 6000€ runter. Alter Falter.

EDIT2: OK, IT war schneller.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Mir würde die Leistung als Fahranfänger mehr als reichen, für euch vielleicht nicht mehr wirklich


 
200 PS klingen auch erstmal gut, leider ist der im GT86 verbaute Motor auf relativ wenig Drehmoment ausgelegt. Was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, das in der Regel nur wenige Prozentpunkte der Maximalleistung anliegen. Daher ist der Wagen in annähernd allen messbaren Eigenschaften schlechter als gleich teure und/ oder gleich starke Fahrzeuge. Das meinte ich mit Blender. Sieht aus wie "schnell", fährt aber eher langsam. Mich persönlich spricht eher das Gegenteil an  .



watercooled schrieb:


> 370Z - Preissenkung - wo? - *hechel*


 
6000 Euro gnstiger: Preis Nissan 370Z Facelift 2013 - autobild.de


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

HOCHDREZAHLMOTOR; oder was passiert dir LKW Diesel Fahrer nicht in den Kram?


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> HOCHDREZAHLMOTOR; oder was passiert dir LKW Diesel Fahrer nicht in den Kram?


 
HDZ kann ja auch gut sein. Aber wenn "Mutti" im GTi bei vergleichbarer Leistung, ca. 1,5 s schneller auf 100 springt, im Zwischenspurt bald zweistellige Sekunden Unterschiede herausbeschleunigt, dann muss man sagen, der GT86 ist ein toter Hund. Der ist einfach nur lahm. Und ganz erhlich, bevor ich mir so eine Wanderdüne für *30.450,-* Euro kaufe, dann steht unter Garantie der 370Z für *32.900,-* Euro vorher in meiner Garage. Der V6 dreht wunderbar hoch, hat *368 Nm und über 300 PS*. Hallo, noch fragen?


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2013)

Den GT86(bzw. "exklusiver" ist er ja als Subaru BRZ) muss man halt als das verstehen was er ist:
Ein Spielzeug bei dem es nur ums Gefühl geht, nicht um die absoluten Beschleunigungswerte. So ein bisschen ein MX5 mit festem Dach.
Und bei einem Spielzeug macht man halt auch mal Spritsparreifen drauf damit er besser rutscht und merkt dabei garnicht wie wenig man in Zahlen vielleicht gerade beschleunigt hat.

Die Motorleistung ist in der Tat nicht beeindruckend. Da leistete mein Volvo trotz kleinstem Motor ohne Chip bis 6000RPM noch mehr. Und wie oft man sich wirklich darüber bewegt...

Aber deswegen kann der Wagen ja trotzdem Spaß machen. Mit meinem StreetKa war es auch immer ein Spaß auf der Landstraße. Kurze Übersetzung, straffes Fahrwerk und wenig Gesamtgewicht können halt so manchen Motor ausgleichen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit versteckten Ventilen ?

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nächste Woche gebrauchte Felgen kaufen, bei denen versteckte Ventile verbaut sind.
Kann man die beim nächsten Reifenwechsel einfach ausbauen und gegen normale tauschen 
Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten ?


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Und bald auch ohne, und unser IP scheint sich wohl meistens auf Drag Rennen rumzutreiben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und bald auch ohne, und unser IP scheint sich wohl meistens auf Drag Rennen rumzutreiben.


 
Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. Der Nissan macht alles besser für annähernd den gleichen Preis. Während der GT86 kaum aus den Hufen kommt (die 7,6s auf 100 Werksangabe konnte noch in keinem Test bestättigt werden), zieht der 370Z in 5,3s weg. Und das untermalt von einem *3,7 Liter V6*. Also da muss man sich seine Hose schon mit der Beißzange zumachen wenn man sich für den Fahrleistungskrüppel von Toyota mit dem Wissen im Hinterkopf entscheidet. Im Grunde kann man jedem realen Käufer nur 2 Probefahrten empfehlen, dann dürften alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sein  .


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Danke das ich jetzt weiß, womit du eine Zeit im Auto verbringst.
Du beschleugnist auf 100 und das war es.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Danke das ich jetzt weiß, womit du eine Zeit im Auto verbringst.
> Du beschleugnist auf 100 und das war es.


 
Der Nissan ist schneller auf 100, 200, 250 km/h. Er macht alles besser. Und ein dicker V6 ist einem lahmen B4 immer vorzuziehen, besonders wenn der Preis annähernd gleich ist.

Aber ich denke mal die Diskussion führt zu nichts, da du vermutlich weder noch kaufen würdest/ könntest/ wolltest.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (28. April 2013)

Wer was auf der hohen Kante hast.

Nissan orig Fast & Furious GT-R34 driven by Paul Walker als Sportwagen/Coupé in Ismaning


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Kurven haben unsere Straßen nicht?



> Aber ich denke mal die Diskussion führt zu nichts, da du vermutlich weder noch kaufen würdest/ könntest/ wolltest.


Würdest nein, Wolltest, NEIN, Könntest, ich habe keine 30.000€.


----------



## Seabound (28. April 2013)

Für mich ist das alles relativ einfach. Der Nissan sieht ******* aus, der Subayota sieht absolut klasse aus. Ich würde auf die Mehr-PS kacken und mir den GT86/BRZ kaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und ganz erhlich, bevor ich mir so eine Wanderdüne für *30.450,-* Euro kaufe, dann steht unter Garantie der 370Z für *32.900,-* Euro vorher in meiner Garage.


 
Kleine Korrektur, im Autohaus24 kostet der Nissan 370Z 28.865,- Euro und der Toyota GT86 27.240,- Euro.
Somit reduziert sich der LP Abstand *von 2.450,- Euro, real zu 1.625,- Euro*. Aber das nur am Rande....


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2013)

Es kommt nicht oft vor, aber ich muss IT da Recht geben. Der BRZ ist total gehyped und das zu unrecht. Alleine die Fahrleistungen sind ein schlechter Witz (mein 60PS schwächerer 23 Jahre alte Nissan ist bis auf 0.5Sek gleich schnell). Der 370Z bietet für das gleiche Geld wesentlich mehr und kann im Grunde auch alles besser. Abgesehen davon sieht der BRZ im Gegensatz zum Z einfach nur scheußlich aus. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> So ein bisschen ein MX5 mit festem Dach.


 
Stimmt.... beide werden maßlos überschätzt, bieten wenig Fahrleistung für ihr Geld und werden trotzdem als das non-plus Ultra angesehen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2013)

Die Japaner haben halt keine Gerade.
Deswegen bauen sie lieber Autos, die schnell um die Kurve kommen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für mich ist das alles relativ einfach. Der Nissan sieht ******* aus, der Subayota sieht absolut klasse aus. Ich würde auf die Mehr-PS kacken und mir den GT86/BRZ kaufen.


 
Ja der sieht wirklich klasse aus. Das Problem ist nur, dass der viel schneller aussieht als er ist. Ich verstehe nicht wieso Subaru da nicht den gleichen Motor verwendet hat wie z.B im Impreza WRX STI. Mein CTR EP3 hatte auch 200PS, war 1s schneller 0-100 und 15km/h schneller in Endgeschwindigkeit. Aber den 370Z würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen. Für die Kohle würde ich mir lieber eine Corvette C6 holen - zwar gebraucht, aber im Top Zustand. Oder einen Lotus Elise.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Aber den 370Z würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen. Für die Kohle würde ich mir lieber eine Corvette C6 holen - zwar gebraucht, aber im Top Zustand. Oder einen Lotus Elise.


 
Wenn man solche Äpfel/ Birnen Vergleiche macht, dann finde ich den Camaro nach wie vor Reizvoll. Der kostet zwar wieder ein paar Tauis mehr, dafür gibt es dann 432 PS und eine top Ausstattung. Das Problem ist nur, so kann man sich immer höher schaukeln bis man pleite ist  .


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. April 2013)

Ich find den Toyota Celica echt geil  wenn ich aus meiner Probezeit bin ein wenig Fahrpraxis hab und dann noch das Geld.. Dann kommt ein Celica ein Eclipse oder ein Peugeot RCZ ins Haus
Saß heute in einem drin.. Einfach toll das Fahrzeug, jedem gefällt was anderes aber das Ding ist ganz klar in meiner Top 10..


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. April 2013)

Äpfel mit Birnen? Mag sein, aber warum soll ich mir für so viel Geld einen BRZ oder 370Z kaufen, wenn es dafür eben einen Camaro oder Corvette gibt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2013)

Ich könnte mich wohl nicht entscheiden, 370Z und BRZ/86GT finde ich beide Optisch wunderschön, beide sind Preislich dicht zusammen. Der 370Z hat klar die besseren Werte, allerdings hat der BRZ halt den Vorteil, das trotz der "geringen" Leistung das Auto einfach nur Spaß macht. 

Hier ist ein kleines Review vom FRS vs 370Z. Nicht immer ist die Leistung entscheident.

Toyota GT86 / Scion FR-S v Nissan 370Z v Used Porsche Cayman S - CHRIS HARRIS ON CARS - YouTube


Was ich ja auch absolut sexy finde in der Klasse ist der S2000  



Edit: 

370Z so wie der von Paige Baker nehm ich sofort, Traumauto *.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-mp2uNntJE


----------



## watercooled (28. April 2013)

Alter Falter, 300.000 Tacken für nen R34 nur weil Paul Walker mal drinnen saß


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. April 2013)

dabei ist paul walker nichtmal ein guter schauspieler


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2013)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit einem Toyota MR2? Bin am überlegen mir für den Alltag einen mit dem 2L Turbo Motor zu holen. Die Saugermaschinen scheinen sehr träge zu sein, so liegt der 175PS Sauger gerade mal auf dem Niveau von meinem 143PS Nissan. Und verschlechter (von der Fahrleistung her) möchte man sich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. April 2013)

VOLVO FTW

ich hab nen Volvo V40 Bj. 99 2 Liter Turbo mit 210 PS (laut Prüfstand)... echt tolles gefährt, besitze ihn seit circa nem halben jahr


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2013)

Welches Baujahr wirds denn werden?

Also mir ist Walker sehr symphatisch. Er ist etwas....ausdruckslos. Das stimmt.


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr wirds denn werden?


 
Falls du mich meinst die zwei Generation, also SW2x. Die erste Generation ist mir zu eckig und die dritte ist mir wiederrum zu rungelutscht. Schade nur das selbst der 2L Turbo doch eher überschaubare Fahrleistungen bietet, dabei ist Heckantrieb und Mittelmotor doch die ideale Voraussetzung.


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2013)

Ist mMn auch der schönste. Fahrleistungen - keine Ahnung.
Mit dem Mr2 hab ich mich noch nicht auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2013)

6.9Sek braucht der 204PS Turbo, der 156PS Sauger braucht 9.3 Sekunden. Finde ich beides nicht berauschend und irgendwie schade. Aber zum Glück ist das nicht das wichtigste an einem Fahrzeug.


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2013)

Wenn der Durchzug stimmt kann das Ding meinetwegen auch 8 Sekunden brauchen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn der Durchzug stimmt kann das Ding meinetwegen auch 8 Sekunden brauchen.


 
Das Problem ist leider, dass viele Fahrzeuge welche aus dem Stand nicht aus den Hufen kommen, dies auch nicht deutlich besser machen wenn die Fuhre schon rollt.

Insofen ist der eigentlich alltagsfremde 0->100 Wert, dann doch ein tw. praktischer Indikator für das grundsätzliche Beschleunigungsverhalten.


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2013)

Wenn ich da zB an den R36 denke dann ist der das krasse Gegenteil dazu. Geht von 0 auf 100 in teilweise unter 5 Sekunden, 
zieht ab 140 aber nicht mehr wirklich gut durch für seine 300PS.

Aber hast schon recht, meistens stimmt deine Aussage.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> 6.9Sek braucht der 204PS Turbo, der 156PS Sauger braucht 9.3 Sekunden. Finde ich beides nicht berauschend und irgendwie schade. Aber zum Glück ist das nicht das wichtigste an einem Fahrzeug.



6,9 Sekunden bis 100 für 204 PS is doch OK. Mit meinem Clio bin ich mit 201 PS warscheinlich bei 7,3 Sekunden bis 100. Geschätzt. Der Megane dürfte mit 265 PS dann ca. Bei 6,1 Sekunden liegen. Auch geschätzt. Keine Ahnung, wie schnell der beschleunigt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 6,9 Sekunden bis 100 für 204 PS is doch OK. Mit meinem Clio bin ich mit 201 PS warscheinlich bei 7,3 Sekunden bis 100. Geschätzt. Der Megane dürfte mit 265 PS dann ca. Bei 6,1 Sekunden liegen. Auch geschätzt. Keine Ahnung, wie schnell der beschleunigt.


 
Ich finde unter anderen auch den neuen GTi ganz gut, der geht in 6,4s auf 100 km/h, was für ein 230 PS Auto ohne Allrad OK ist.


----------



## der_yappi (29. April 2013)

Heute eines unserer Geschäftsautos aus der Werkstatt abgeholt.

Die hatten beim  im Shworoom nen neuen Focus ST.
Sieht richtig schnieke aus. Sitze sind auch geil (Recaro).
Leider gibts Xenon erst wenn man das Lederpaket nimmt 

Und Ledersitze wären nicht mein Fall...


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 6,9 Sekunden bis 100 für 204 PS is doch OK. Mit meinem Clio bin ich mit 201 PS warscheinlich bei 7,3 Sekunden bis 100. Geschätzt. Der Megane dürfte mit 265 PS dann ca. Bei 6,1 Sekunden liegen. Auch geschätzt. Keine Ahnung, wie schnell der beschleunigt.


 
Du darfst aber nicht vergessen das der MR2 ein altes Auto ist, somit wahrscheinlich einige Kilos weniger wiegt als der Clio und vorallem Heckantrieb hat. Ich find 1 Sekunde für 60PS (im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen Alltagsauto) nicht gerade berauschend. Aber wie gesagt es gibt wichtiges, die aktuellen Preise finde ich da schon wesentlich schlimmer. Für einen guten 96er MR2 muss man noch 6000Euro aufwärts bezahlen. Für den Preis bekommt man schon bald einen Skyline R33 GTST der Kreise um einen MR2 fährt, jedoch ist der als Alltagsauto ungeeignet... ausser einem sind 13L + egal.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit einem Toyota MR2? .


Einen Toyota ******* also? Merde ist franz. und heißt eben das.
Fun Fact und hilft dir nicht weiter.


----------



## Zoon (29. April 2013)

@ 370Z offenbar hat da Nissan wohl Blut geleckt und den in der Nähe des BRZ positioniert. Wirlklich ein Top angebot. Eine Kleinigkeit die Tagfahrlichter sehen so aus wie nachträglich bei D&W nachgezimmert  - also wieder die Frontschürze vom 2012er dranschrauben


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2013)

Der 370Z ist so hässlich. Und der V6 soll auch nicht so die Leistung haben, die er verspricht. Wenigstens der Klang ist ganz gut. Aber für das Geld gäbe oder gibt (in meinem Falle) es andere Autos, die wesentlich atraktiver scheinen. Aber das ist natürlich alles subjektiv.


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2013)

Mir ist der 350Z lieber. Der 370 trägt vom Design her irgendwie zu Dick auf. Auch ist der Sound beim 350er besser.


----------



## Seabound (29. April 2013)

Neue Autos haben in der Regel nen schlechteren Sound als alte. Das scheint von Generation zu Generation schlimmer zu werden. Es sei denn, man hat Lautsprecher im Auspuff. Aber bessere Verbrauchs- und Abgaswerte ist halt leider gleich weniger Sound. 

Andererseits, mein Auto bimmelt lieber wie ne Straßenbahn, als wie dass ich Lautsprecher im Auspuff hab und der Diesel knattert wie ein V8 Powerboat. Das ist ja einfach mal nur uncool.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit versteckten Ventilen ?
> 
> Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nächste Woche gebrauchte Felgen kaufen, bei denen versteckte Ventile verbaut sind.
> Kann man die beim nächsten Reifenwechsel einfach ausbauen und gegen normale tauschen
> Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten ?


 
Weiß keiner darüber bescheid, bzw. Erfahrungen von Bekannten ?


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2013)

Ja kannst du


----------



## der_yappi (29. April 2013)

Nach 1989 kehrt Peugeot dieses Jahr wieder zum Pikes Peak Hill Climb zurück.
Waren es in den 80ern zuerst der 205T16 (87) und der 405T16 (88 und 89) ist es dieses Jahr ein 208T16

Peugeot 208 T16 Pikes Peak: Gipfelstürmer mit 875 PS





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G5NMSJ02UJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Gewinner aus 88 und 89:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtRFpK3faWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der 208T16 von diesem Jahr




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0UqkLmxeKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unlimited Klasse
Gitterrohrrahmen mit CFK Karosse
BiTurbo V6 mit >850PS und ~900Nm
Allrad

Als Fahrer: Sebastien Loeb

Könnte richtig interessant werden


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. April 2013)

BMW 328 i (E36) vs Lotus Elise S1 -> Duel 570203

mein ca. 16 jahre alter kombi macht mit der Leistungssteigerung die 100 definitiv unter 7 Sekunden voll.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. April 2013)

*So, Sommerreifen sind alle drauf, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Sommer *

MfG


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2013)

Wenn ich so rausschaue, lass ich lieber erst ma die Winterreifen drauf...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn ich so rausschaue, lass ich lieber erst ma die Winterreifen drauf...


 
Hab auch noch Winterreifen drauf, die müssen erst weggefahren werden und dann gibt's neue Felgen und Reifen für den Sommer. Dann endlich weg von 16" RFTs


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. April 2013)

Naja, bei mir hats im Schnitt ca 16°C bewölkt, da kommt vermutl. kein Schnee mehr...
MfG


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Hier sind seit 2 Wochen die Sommerreifen drauf. Btw...seit wann hat Conti denn keine Laufrichtung mehr?


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2013)

Ich bekomm eh in ein- oder zwei Monaten das neue Auto. Da wechsel ich nicht noch die Winterreifen vorher, sondern geb das aktuelle mit den Winterreifen ab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

Ich bin wohl der einzige der sich nicht auf die Sommerreifen freut, weil die Winterreifen (Felgen) schöner sind als meine Sommerreifen


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. April 2013)

mal was anderes zwischendurch: Wisst ihr wie viel ein tacho eines aktuellen autos (in meinem Fall Mercedes CLA) so nach oben abweicht/schneller anzeigt, gerade im bereich um die 80 kmh ?
So 5 Km/h werdens schon sein?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. April 2013)

Das hängt von soviel Faktoren ab, dass man das unmöglich pauschal sagen kann. Aber 5km/h sinds sicherlich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. April 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mal was anderes zwischendurch: Wisst ihr wie viel ein tacho eines aktuellen autos (in meinem Fall Mercedes CLA) so nach oben abweicht/schneller anzeigt, gerade im bereich um die 80 kmh ?
> So 5 Km/h werdens schon sein?


 
Teste es doch mit GPS


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2013)

Ich glaub unter 50 sind die sogar auf 1kmH genau, meine da mal was gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Zappaesk (30. April 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich glaub unter 50 sind die sogar auf 1kmH genau, meine da mal was gelesen zu haben...


 
Und wie soll das gehen?

Meiner hat bei 120km/h rund 8km/h Abweichung mit meinen runtergefahrenen Winterreifen. Ich denke, dass ist ein ganz normaler Wert.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. April 2013)

Ne, sie dürfen nur ab 50km/h nicht mehr weniger anzeigen als du echt fährst...
Also bei dem Peugot meiner Mutter sind das bei 50 (lt Tacho) 48km/h (GPS) und bei 120 (Tacho) 116 (GPS)...
MfG


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2013)

SniperPhil schrieb:


> Ne, sie dürfen nur ab 50km/h nicht mehr weniger anzeigen als du echt fährst...


 Sie dürfen nie weniger anzeigen 



> Der Tacho darf 7% zu viel anzeigen und kein km/h zu wenig.
> Der Abrollumfang kann je nach Reifenhersteller Variieren bis zu 1,5% mehr oder 2,5% weniger.


----------



## Riverna (30. April 2013)

Ich hab heute erstmal meine neuen Felgen eintragen lassen... schon hart an der Grenze und das ohne Spurplatten  Gewindefahrwerk kommt keins rein, ich investiere das Geld lieber mal langsam in den roten damit der endlich mal fertig wird. Der graue NX wird jetzt noch neu lackiert und dann muss er die nächsten 3 Jahre fahren (falls ich ihn nicht doch verkaufe). Jedes Auto was ich bisher lackiert habe, wurde dann innerhalb von kürzester Zeit verkauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2013)

Was für Felgen hast du denn ?


----------



## Riverna (30. April 2013)

Diese hier, hab mal ein Bild hochgeladen gehabt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2013)

Stehen wirklich gut weit draußen. Und beim Verschränken schleift es hinten nicht ?


----------



## Riverna (30. April 2013)

Nein wir haben ihn über Kreuz eingefedert und da war noch ein wenig Platz. Hinten mussten aber zwei Federwegsbegrenzer rein damit er nicht an die Plastikverkleidung von der Zierleiste kommt. Ich hab hier noch ein Gewindefahrwerk liegen, leider schleift die Felge dann mit der Innenseite am Federbein. Und mit 15mm Spurplatten steht die Felge zu weit aus dem Radkasten raus, also muss das aktuelle Fahrwerk (leider) drin bleiben.


----------



## >ExX< (30. April 2013)

Kannst du radkästen nicht ausbördeln?


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2013)

Hinten ist die Kante schon umgelegt, börteln/ziehen will ich nicht da man dann die runde Kante verliert. Das habe ich damals bei meinem ersten NX gemacht und das sah ziemlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## totovo (1. Mai 2013)

@ Tacho Problem: Eigentlich ist es doch heut zu Tage überhaupt kein Problem mehr, die Geschwindigkeit eines Fahrzeuges genau auf einen zehntel Km/h zu ermitteln??

Das kann ja jeder Fahrradcomputer, wenn man nicht zu doof ist, den Radumfang einzugeben...

Was ich zum Beispiel festgestellt habe, ist, dass ich wenn ich die ACC aktiviere, er tatsächlich fast die angepeilte Geschwindigkeit fährt. (Die Tachonadel steht dann bei eingestellten 50 tatsächlich leicht vor der 50, das Phänomen verstärkt sich bei zunehmender Geschwindigkeit). Bei 140 sind es laut Navi 138, der Tacho zeigt fast 145 an. Liegt es da also tatsächlich an der Ungenauigkeit der Tachonadel?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2013)

Manche Autos haben allein an der Nadel nochmal ordentlich Toleranz. Da ist dann die, durch diverse Tricks über andere Instrumente anzeigbare, real vom Auto gemessene Geschwindigkeit ein gutes Stück unter der Tachoanzeige.

Ob das jetzt ein "Schummeln" ist oder ob das verbaute Instrument tatsächlich so bescheiden toleriert ist sei mal dahin gestellt.

So oder so bleiben beim Messen über die Raddrehzahl aber natürlich die Toleranzen bei der Rad und Reifen Wahl.
Weil man eben im Gegensatz zum Fahrradtacho nicht den Umfang selbst misst und eingibt. 
Theoretisch könnte man eine optische Umfangsmessung in einen der Radkästen bauen, aber irgendwie stehen da Aufwand und Nutzen in keinem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> @ Tacho Problem: Eigentlich ist es doch heut zu Tage überhaupt kein Problem mehr, die Geschwindigkeit eines Fahrzeuges genau auf einen zehntel Km/h zu ermitteln??
> 
> Das kann ja jeder Fahrradcomputer, wenn man nicht zu doof ist, den Radumfang einzugeben...



Die Genauigkeit von Zehntel Km/h lässt sich nur sehr aufwändig realisieren - eigentlich fällt mir da nur GPS ein und selbst glaube ich nicht, dass man mit nem Standard Empfänger (Navi) diese Genauigkeit erreichen lässt. Ggf. Differential GPS, das ist aber im Auto nicht wirklich handhabbar.

Und ein Fahrradcomputer ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass die Genauigkeit sich nicht so einfach erreichen lässt. Der Radumfang wie er im Fahrradcomputer eingeben wird ist jedenfalls nicht geeignet das zu erreichen. Dessen Umfang ist ja nie konstant und abhängig vom Luftdruck, der Temperatur, dem Zustand der Profils, der Belastung, der Geschwindigkeit...

Im Auto kommen dann ja noch andere Punkte zu beachten. Z.B. geometrische Toleranz der Reifen - dessen Umfang ja nicht gemessen wird sondern angenommen. Je nachdem wie das Auto angetrieben wird und wo der Drehzahlsensor sitzt kann ja auch der permanente Schlupf des angetriebenen Rades in die Suppe spucken...

Genauigkeit ist messtechnisch nie einfach zu erreichen.

Die Toleranz der Nadel ist dann noch quasi als Sicherheit eingebaut um immer auf der sicheren Seite zu sein - eben wegen der vielen Unwägbarkeiten!


----------



## totovo (1. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Genauigkeit von Zehntel Km/h lässt sich nur sehr aufwändig realisieren - eigentlich fällt mir da nur GPS ein und selbst glaube ich nicht, dass man mit nem Standard Empfänger (Navi) diese Genauigkeit erreichen lässt. Ggf. Differential GPS, das ist aber im Auto nicht wirklich handhabbar.



Ja, das war eher eine stilistische Übertreibung  Weil es theoretisch kein Problem ist. Im Auto macht es ja auch wenig Sinn.




> Und ein Fahrradcomputer ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass die Genauigkeit sich nicht so einfach erreichen lässt. Der Radumfang wie er im Fahrradcomputer eingeben wird ist jedenfalls nicht geeignet das zu erreichen. Dessen Umfang ist ja nie konstant und abhängig vom Luftdruck, der Temperatur, dem Zustand der Profils, der Belastung, der Geschwindigkeit...



Naja, also ich weiß nicht was du für Fahrräder kennst, aber normalerweise ist der Luftdruck relativ konstant, das Profil nutzt sich recht langsam ab und die Temperatur hat kaum Einfluss, zumindest nicht, wenn man genug Luft auf den Reifen hat 
Der Umfang ändert sich da vielleicht um maximal 5mm, wenn man von einem Extrem zum anderen misst. Da kommt man dann wirklich schon eher in die Messungenauigkeit des Magnetkopplers rein. Aber darum ging es mir nicht.





> Im Auto kommen dann ja noch andere Punkte zu beachten. Z.B. geometrische Toleranz der Reifen - dessen Umfang ja nicht gemessen wird sondern angenommen. Je nachdem wie das Auto angetrieben wird und wo der Drehzahlsensor sitzt kann ja auch der permanente Schlupf des angetriebenen Rades in die Suppe spucken...



Aber sind das nicht auch nur Abweichungen im mm Bereich? Ich weiß das nicht genau, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Abweichungen da so extrem sein sollen, dass man tatsächlich einen Einfluss auf eine Messung hat die "nur" auf +- 1Km/h genau sein muss. Gut, bei höheren Geschw. hat man ja den Effekt, das die Reifen "durchgeknetet" werden.

Was ich mal überlegt hatte, könnte man nicht folgendermaßen auf die Radgröße Kalibrieren:

ich messe mit einer ganz bestimmten Radgröße die Geschwindigkeit und die in einem fest eingelegten Gang die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit auf einer Geraden. Dann hat man doch eine Referenz Geschwindigkeit: bei 2000rpm fährt das Auto meinetwegen im 4. Gang 50Km/h mit einem Radumfang von 2000mm. wechsel ich jetzt die Räder auf eine größere Größe habe ich dann meinetwegen 2500mm und fahre bei 2000rpm im 4. Gang 55Km/h. Geschwindigkeit, eingelegter Gang und Motordrehzahl laufen ja sowieso bei jedem Modernen Auto im Motorsteuergerät zusammen. Also weiß das Steuergerät, aha, ich bin bei 2000rpm im 4. Gang eigentlich zu schnell, also muss ein Korrekturfaktor her.

Also so rein theoretisch müsste das schon funktionieren. Der programiertechnische Aufwand sollte auch nicht all zu groß sein^^




> Genauigkeit ist messtechnisch nie einfach zu erreichen.
> 
> Die Toleranz der Nadel ist dann noch quasi als Sicherheit eingebaut um immer auf der sicheren Seite zu sein - eben wegen der vielen Unwägbarkeiten!




Ich denke einfach das ist mehr oder weniger Bequemlichkeit, wenn man wollte könnte man mit Sicherheit die Tolleranz auf +- 1Km/h verbessern...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Was ich mal überlegt hatte, könnte man nicht folgendermaßen auf die Radgröße Kalibrieren:
> 
> ich messe mit einer ganz bestimmten Radgröße die Geschwindigkeit und die in einem fest eingelegten Gang die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit auf einer Geraden. Dann hat man doch eine Referenz Geschwindigkeit: bei 2000rpm fährt das Auto meinetwegen im 4. Gang 50Km/h mit einem Radumfang von 2000mm. wechsel ich jetzt die Räder auf eine größere Größe habe ich dann meinetwegen 2500mm und fahre bei 2000rpm im 4. Gang 55Km/h. Geschwindigkeit, eingelegter Gang und Motordrehzahl laufen ja sowieso bei jedem Modernen Auto im Motorsteuergerät zusammen. Also weiß das Steuergerät, aha, ich bin bei 2000rpm im 4. Gang eigentlich zu schnell, also muss ein Korrekturfaktor her.
> 
> Also so rein theoretisch müsste das schon funktionieren. Der programiertechnische Aufwand sollte auch nicht all zu groß sein^^


Du willst also eine Abweichung der Geschwindigkeitsmessung beheben indem du die Geschwindigkeit misst? Da beißt sich die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz  .


----------



## totovo (1. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du willst also eine Abweichung der Geschwindigkeitsmessung beheben indem du die Geschwindigkeit misst? Da beißt sich die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz  .


 
Nein, ich will den Faktor "Radgröße" eliminieren. Die Geschwindigkeit messe ich ja mit der Drehzahl. wenn ich nun einmal mit einer bestimmten Drehzahl die Geschwindigkeit bei einer bestimmten Radgröße mit einem genauen GPS festlege, habe ich einem Bezugswert, den ich wiederverwenden kann.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2013)

Entweder du hast ein GPS, dann nimmst du halt das immer das zum messen und deine Kalibrierüberlegungen sind vollkommen irrelevant, oder du hast keins, dann ist die Geschwindigkeit immer eine Funktion aus Raddrehzahl und (angenommenen) Reifenumfang.
Und wenn letzteres der Fall ist kannst du auch nichts korrigieren weil du ja die "echte" Geschwindigkeit garnicht kennst.


----------



## totovo (1. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Entweder du hast ein GPS, dann nimmst du halt das immer das zum messen und deine Kalibrierüberlegungen sind vollkommen irrelevant, oder du hast keins, dann ist die Geschwindigkeit immer eine Funktion aus Raddrehzahl und (angenommenen) Reifenumfang.
> Und wenn letzteres der Fall ist kannst du auch nichts korrigieren weil du ja die "echte" Geschwindigkeit garnicht kennst.


 
Ich glaube Ich habe MICH noch richtig verstanden.

Ich habe je noch die Motordrehzahl als Bezugspunkt hinzu genommen. Wenn wir die Geschwindigkeit mal raus lassen habe ich doch folgendes:

1. Ich habe einmal die Radumdrehungen bei 2000rpm Motordrehzahl im 4. Gang gemessen was ca. 4000rpm und zufälligerweise genau 50Km/h laut des GPS sind. Diesen Wert kann ich doch im Motorsteuergerät hinterlegen.
2. Wenn ich jetzt die Radgröße wechsel, kann ich wieder bei 2000rpm Motordrehzahl im 4. Gang die Raddrehzahl messen dann liegen ja immer noch 4000rpm an, die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit ist aber größer geworden. 

Verdammt. Ich hielt meine Idee echt für gut


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2013)

Gott sei dank habe ich die Probleme nicht... ich kann per Laptop in mein Steuergerät und die Reifengröße angeben. So errechnet er sich automatisch den neuen Abrollumfang ins Steuergerät... ist zwar alles schön und gut das Steuergerät kennt dann die richtige Geschwindigkeit, aber der Tacho bekommt seine werte weiterhin per Tachowelle.  Hat aber auch seine Vorteile, so habe ich bei echten 200km/h nur 201km/h laut Tacho. Liegt aber daran das der Abrollumfang der Reifen eine Nummer zu groß ist (fahre 205/40R17 statt 205/35R17). Der Tachowelle ist das natürlich herzlich egal.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Naja, also ich weiß nicht was du für Fahrräder kennst, aber normalerweise ist der Luftdruck relativ konstant, das Profil nutzt sich recht langsam ab und die Temperatur hat kaum Einfluss, zumindest nicht, wenn man genug Luft auf den Reifen hat
> Der Umfang ändert sich da vielleicht um maximal 5mm, wenn man von einem Extrem zum anderen misst. Da kommt man dann wirklich schon eher in die Messungenauigkeit des Magnetkopplers rein. Aber darum ging es mir nicht.



Der Luftdruck ist natrülich nicht konstant, sonst müsste man ja nicht von Zeit zu Zeit nachpumpen.  Die temperatur hat natürlich auch einen Einfluss und zwar in zweierlei hinsicht. Zum einen in der Elastizität und damit der Dehnung des Gummis und zum anderen auf den Luftdruck (du erinnerst dich, warme Luft dehnt sich aus?!)

Das Profil nutzt sich natürlich langsam ab, aber es nutzt sich ab und damit ändert sich der Durchmesser langsam aber stetig. Wenn dein Tacho genau sein soll, dann musst du ihn regelmäßig nachkalibrieren.



totovo schrieb:


> Aber sind das nicht auch nur Abweichungen im mm Bereich? Ich weiß das nicht genau, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Abweichungen da so extrem sein sollen, dass man tatsächlich einen Einfluss auf eine Messung hat die "nur" auf +- 1Km/h genau sein muss. Gut, bei höheren Geschw. hat man ja den Effekt, das die Reifen "durchgeknetet" werden.



Ja, das sind Abweichungen im mm Bereich. deswegen ist deren Einfluss ja auch so groß.

Nimm mal einen neuen (Auto)Reifen und bestimme die Profiltiefe. Dann schau dir an wieviel ein abgefahrener Reifen noch hat. Wenn wir jetzt mal von 5mm Abnutzung ausgehen wird der Reifen also um 10mm kleiner im Laufe seines Lebens. Das sind bei üblichen Reifengrößen ca. 1,5%!

Dann kommen Toleranzen der Reifendurchmesser selbst hinzu, da weiß ich nicht was zulässig ist und bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen, aber da reden wir auch sicherlich von ner ähnlichen Größenordnung...

Das Thema Geschwindigkeitseinfluss kommt nicht vom durchkneten, sondern schlicht von der Fliehkraft. Diese dehnt den Reifen in Abhängigkeit von der Geschwindigkeit, so dass da auch nochmal bei hohen Geschwindigkeit das eine oder andere Prozent dazu kommt.

Da kommen dann sicher noch andere Punkte dazu, aber du siehst 5% kommen ganz leicht zusammen. Interessant dazu: Mein täglicher Arbeitsweg (ca. 70km einfach) ist mit Sommer- und Winterreifen unterschiedlich lang! Der Unterschied beträgt ca. 3 km - laut Tacho! Wenn man sich jetzt die Mühe macht und die Differenz ermittelt, dann wird man bei rund 4 Prozent liegen...



totovo schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach das ist mehr oder weniger Bequemlichkeit, wenn man wollte könnte man mit Sicherheit die Tolleranz auf +- 1Km/h verbessern...



Ja, mit GPS vlt, aber nicht mit den üblichen bordeigenen Methoden. Abgesehen davon wofür der Aufwand? Mir reicht die Genauigkeit meines Tachos aus. 

Messtechnik ist nicht ganz trivial und wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, dann wird einem erst mal klar was für Einflüsse es gibt bzw. was für ein Aufwand nötig ist diese auszumerzen!


----------



## totovo (1. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Luftdruck ist natrülich nicht konstant, sonst müsste man ja nicht von Zeit zu Zeit nachpumpen.  Die temperatur hat natürlich auch einen Einfluss und zwar in zweierlei hinsicht. Zum einen in der Elastizität und damit der Dehnung des Gummis und zum anderen auf den Luftdruck (du erinnerst dich, warme Luft dehnt sich aus?!)
> 
> Das Profil nutzt sich natürlich langsam ab, aber es nutzt sich ab und damit ändert sich der Durchmesser langsam aber stetig. Wenn dein Tacho genau sein soll, dann musst du ihn regelmäßig nachkalibrieren.



Na ich weiß ja nicht... also ich messe vor jeder größeren Tour den Reifendruck und hebe ihn gegebenenfalls wieder auf die üblichen 3,5 Bar an. Ich würde das schon einigermaßen konstant nennen. Das Argument mit der Temperatur kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Sicher weiß ich das Luft sich bei steigender Temp. ausdehnt und das Gummi dehnungsfähiger wird. Ich konnte aber noch nie beobachten, dass sich mein Fahrradreifen merklich erwärmt hat... 
Wenn er das tut, dann in einem bereich von nicht mal 5 Kelvin. Beim Auto sieht das natürlich anders aus 





> Ja, das sind Abweichungen im mm Bereich. deswegen ist deren Einfluss ja auch so groß.
> 
> Nimm mal einen neuen (Auto)Reifen und bestimme die Profiltiefe. Dann schau dir an wieviel ein abgefahrener Reifen noch hat. Wenn wir jetzt mal von 5mm Abnutzung ausgehen wird der Reifen also um 10mm kleiner im Laufe seines Lebens. Das sind bei üblichen Reifengrößen ca. 1,5%!



Stimmt, von dem Standpunkt aus habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet...



> Dann kommen Toleranzen der Reifendurchmesser selbst hinzu, da weiß ich nicht was zulässig ist und bin jetzt zu faul zum suchen, aber da reden wir auch sicherlich von ner ähnlichen Größenordnung...
> 
> Das Thema Geschwindigkeitseinfluss kommt nicht vom durchkneten, sondern schlicht von der Fliehkraft. Diese dehnt den Reifen in Abhängigkeit von der Geschwindigkeit, so dass da auch nochmal bei hohen Geschwindigkeit das eine oder andere Prozent dazu kommt.
> 
> Da kommen dann sicher noch andere Punkte dazu, aber du siehst 5% kommen ganz leicht zusammen. Interessant dazu: Mein täglicher Arbeitsweg (ca. 70km einfach) ist mit Sommer- und Winterreifen unterschiedlich lang! Der Unterschied beträgt ca. 3 km - laut Tacho! Wenn man sich jetzt die Mühe macht und die Differenz ermittelt, dann wird man bei rund 4 Prozent liegen...



Okay, Okay. Ich sehe schon, da bin ich nicht hinreichend informiert. Hätte ich so jetzt auch nicht gedacht! Wieder was gelernt -Danke! 





> Ja, mit GPS vlt, aber nicht mit den üblichen bordeigenen Methoden. Abgesehen davon wofür der Aufwand? Mir reicht die Genauigkeit meines Tachos aus.
> 
> Messtechnik ist nicht ganz trivial und wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, dann wird einem erst mal klar was für Einflüsse es gibt bzw. was für ein Aufwand nötig ist diese auszumerzen!


 
Ja, bei meiner Variante habe ich mich ja selbst ausgebootet 

Der Aufwand entspricht sicher nicht dem angestrebten nutzen. Aber da ja eh viele neuwagen ein Navi drin haben könnte sich das Problem in Zukunft ja minimieren 
Mir ist es relativ egal ob ich 5 Km/h langsamer fahre als angezeigt, man kann ja die Ungenauigkeit ausgleichen, wenn man ungefähr weiß, wie groß sie ist


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Na ich weiß ja nicht... also ich messe vor jeder größeren Tour den Reifendruck und hebe ihn gegebenenfalls wieder auf die üblichen 3,5 Bar an. Ich würde das schon einigermaßen konstant nennen. Das Argument mit der Temperatur kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Sicher weiß ich das Luft sich bei steigender Temp. ausdehnt und das Gummi dehnungsfähiger wird. Ich konnte aber noch nie beobachten, dass sich mein Fahrradreifen merklich erwärmt hat...
> Wenn er das tut, dann in einem bereich von nicht mal 5 Kelvin. Beim Auto sieht das natürlich anders aus



Die temperaturunterschied beim Radfahren sind deutlich größer. Bei mir gehts so ab vlt. 10°C los bis um Hochsommer um die 35°C... Jetzt kann man natürlich vor jeder Fahrt den Druck ausgleichen, aber das lohnt sich ja nur bei längeren Fahrten. Beim Alpenqueren z.B. hilfts auch nix, weil im Tal schon schön warm ist und auf dem Gipfel wieder kalt... 



totovo schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt -Danke!



Bitte! 





totovo schrieb:


> Der Aufwand entspricht sicher nicht dem angestrebten nutzen. Aber da ja eh viele neuwagen ein Navi drin haben könnte sich das Problem in Zukunft ja minimieren



Auch nicht so einfach, ich würde mal sagen ein Tacho auf reiner Satellitenunterstützungsbasis dürfte durch ne FMEA nicht durchkommen und wäre auch kaum zulassungsfähig.


----------



## totovo (1. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die temperaturunterschied beim Radfahren sind deutlich größer. Bei mir gehts so ab vlt. 10°C los bis um Hochsommer um die 35°C... Jetzt kann man natürlich vor jeder Fahrt den Druck ausgleichen, aber das lohnt sich ja nur bei längeren Fahrten. Beim Alpenqueren z.B. hilfts auch nix, weil im Tal schon schön warm ist und auf dem Gipfel wieder kalt...



Naja, ich meinte jetzt innerhalb einer Tour. Und wie ich schrieb sollte man vor jeder größeren Tour den Druck kontrollieren.

Okay, du hast mich erwischt, wenn ich in den Alpen fahre, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nie nen Tacho dran, der würde eh nicht lange durchhalten. Da zeichne ich meine Strecke mit nem GPS Gerät auf. 





> Bitte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist eine andere Frage  
Aber man kann sich ja zumindest die Geschwindigkeit anzeigen lassen


----------



## 1821984 (1. Mai 2013)

Heute kleine Wartung am Seat gemacht. Eben noch die Deckeldichtung erneuert weil sie ein bischen gesifft hat

Kraftstofffilter wollte ich auch erneuern aber den Trick mit den Anschlüsse hab ich erst zuhause online nachlesen können. Tolle sache hat sich VW da ausgedacht, anstatt die einfach bei den Schellen bleiben. Jetzt darf ich nächste Woche noch mal das Auto hochheben extra für den Spritfilter

Sonst alles tiptop und für seine 13 Jahre und 145.000km sieht er recht gut aus. Nächste Woche Urlaub und da werde ich wohl mal etwas Lackpflege betreiben und mal mit der Maschine drüber polieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Mai 2013)

Zum Thema Tachgeschwindigkeit: Bei meinem ist es so, dass der Tacho immer etwas vorläuft, da ich die echte Geschwindigkeit ( +-1km/h zu GPS ) im " Geheimmenü " auslesen kann. Demnächst lasse ich mir die echte Geschwindigkeit zusätzlich noch im BC anzeigen ( codieren ).


----------



## Beam39 (1. Mai 2013)

Dieses Geheimmenü hab ich im e39 auch. Musst du da auch die Quersumme der Fahrgestellnummer als Code eingeben?

Das ist zwar ziemlich cool, allerdings müsste ich dieses Prozedere nach jedem Neustart wiederholen da sich das bei mir löscht und darauf hab ich echt kein bock.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Mai 2013)

Ja, muss ich. Bin da allerdings nicht oft drin.
So geht's bei mir:



Spoiler



1. Rückstellknopf Tageskilometer gedrückt halten
2. "Schlüssel" in den Slot schieben -->Radiobereitschaft
3. Rückstellknopf Tageskilometer mehrfach drücken, bis Menüpunkt 19 erscheint.
4. Kurz warten bis er ins Menü springt ("LOCK/UNLOCK")
5. Quersumme aus den 5 o. 6 letzten Zahlen d. Fahrgestellnummer bilden und eingeben
6. Menü freigeschaltet bis Schlüssel abgezogen wird

Liste mit allen Funktionen (Menü-Nummern):

1. Fahrgestellnummer
2. Test der KI (alle Anzeigen/Tacho-Vollausschlag etc)
3. ---
4. Verbrauch momentan
5. Reichweitenverbrauch
6. Tank li/re/summe
7. Kühlmitteltemperatur
8. Geschwindigkeit effektiv (Abweichung zum Tachowert)
9. Batteriespannung
10. ---
11. Zeit-Einheiten
12. Geschwindigkeit Ankunftszeit
13. Audio
14. Fehlerspeicher Einträge
15. Port h
16. Dimrand CAN
17. Disp. Heiz
18. Check Control Test
19. Lock/Unlock
20. Korrektur Verbrauch


----------



## riedochs (1. Mai 2013)

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Info ob der neue Seat Leon SC auch als Cupra mit 2xx PS kommt? Ich möchte meinen Scirocco im Herbst gegen was Neues eintauschen und der Leon gefällt mir ganz gut.

Alternativ derzeit: Golf GTI mit Performance Paket oder Passat CC V6. Die Achssperre im GTI soll ja sehr gut sein, ist auch der einzige Grund das PP zu nehmen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Mai 2013)

Der neue GTI gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht, vorallem von hinten.
Mein Nächster wird ( in 2 Jahren ) wahrscheinlich der neue S3. 
Mit einem aktuellen Rabatt von ca. 21% ist der Preis mehr als fair. Den neuen Seat Leon hab ich mir auch angeschaut, auf den bekomme ich aber keinen Rabatt.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Mai 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Info ob der neue Seat Leon SC auch als Cupra mit 2xx PS kommt? Ich möchte meinen Scirocco im Herbst gegen was Neues eintauschen und der Leon gefällt mir ganz gut.
> 
> Alternativ derzeit: Golf GTI mit Performance Paket oder Passat CC V6. Die Achssperre im GTI soll ja sehr gut sein, ist auch der einzige Grund das PP zu nehmen.


 
Zum Seat kannst ja mal hier kucken => Die Zukunft des Leon 5F (CUPRA, Ecomotive, SC, ST) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans


----------



## AeroX (1. Mai 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Info ob der neue Seat Leon SC auch als Cupra mit 2xx PS kommt? Ich möchte meinen Scirocco im Herbst gegen was Neues eintauschen und der Leon gefällt mir ganz gut.
> 
> Alternativ derzeit: Golf GTI mit Performance Paket oder Passat CC V6. Die Achssperre im GTI soll ja sehr gut sein, ist auch der einzige Grund das PP zu nehmen.



Da wird's mit Sicherheit einen Cupra geben.  Der wird bestimmt richtig Nice aussehen. So sieht der aktuelle Leon auch Schick aus, wäre auch was für mich.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Mai 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Heute kleine Wartung am Seat gemacht. Eben noch die Deckeldichtung erneuert weil sie ein bischen gesifft hat
> 
> Kraftstofffilter wollte ich auch erneuern aber den Trick mit den Anschlüsse hab ich erst zuhause online nachlesen können. Tolle sache hat sich VW da ausgedacht, anstatt die einfach bei den Schellen bleiben. Jetzt darf ich nächste Woche noch mal das Auto hochheben extra für den Spritfilter
> 
> Sonst alles tiptop und für seine 13 Jahre und 145.000km sieht er recht gut aus. Nächste Woche Urlaub und da werde ich wohl mal etwas Lackpflege betreiben und mal mit der Maschine drüber polieren.


 
mit welcher maschine polierst du?


----------



## riedochs (1. Mai 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Zum Seat kannst ja mal hier kucken => Die Zukunft des Leon 5F (CUPRA, Ecomotive, SC, ST) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans



Danke


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2013)

Ich find das Bild sehr schön, ist eigentlich aus einem Schnappschuss entstanden. Die Qualität könnte besser sein, hatte aber leider nur mein olles Handy dabei. Immer wenn ich sie gebrauchen könnte, hab ich die Kamera zuhause liegen.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Mai 2013)

Sieht trotzdem sehr sehr gut aus


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Mai 2013)

Hier sind doch paar Leute aus Hannover. Ich stolper in letzter Zeit immer mal über Angebote vom Autohaus Isernhagen (Fuhrbleek 48-50
30916 Isernhagen). Die scheinen ganz gute Preise zu haben. Leider liest man viel Negatives über die Firma im Netz. (Motor-Talk, BMW-Forum,
autoplenum)
Panikmache oder ist da was dran am schlechten Ruf?

Oder um konkret zu werden:

BMW 525d xDrive Touring Aut. / Voll als Kombi in Isernhagen

Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2013)

Ehrlich? Ich habe von der Firma biher weder positives noch negatives gehört ...

@Riverna: Deswegen hab ich immer mindestens die Kompakte im Auto. Meist auch die kleinere der beiden DSLR samt 28-105 o.ä. ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Mai 2013)

Die firmierten früher wohl unter KT Automobile, KT cars und weiß der Geier, welche Namen noch benutzt wurden.

Leider sind vergleichbare Autos in Leipzig viel teurer und ich lande bei der Suche in Frankfurt, Wiesbaden, München
oder sonstwo. Nun eben mal in Hannover. Wäre ja von der Anreise noch vertretbar ...


----------



## nfsgame (2. Mai 2013)

Ahhh bei KT Automobile macht es klick... Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wollte ich mir da nen Ibiza angucken damals bevor ich meinen Golf gekauft habe. Der "Verkäufer" war so unsympatisch das mein Dad und ich uns nach 10 Minuten wieder vom gehöfft gemacht haben...

Edit: Jetzt scheint er nur noch BMW zu haben o.O...


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Mai 2013)

Das "performance"paket vom neuen GTI kann man sich mMn sparen. Die leistungssteigerun von sagenhaften 10 PS ist rein softwaremäßig, kann man also wenn man will auch wo anders machen lassen mit vermutlich deutlich besserem ergebniss, und die Sperre sollte mMn bei einem solchen auto eh serienmäßig sein. Aber gut, VW weiss halt dass die treuen käufer brav für jedes teil nen saftigen aufpreis bezahlen, so kann man auch geld machen...


----------



## timbo01 (2. Mai 2013)

Meine Kleine Alu-Kugel (Audi A2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheiben getönt, Tiefergelegt, und 205er Reifen druff ^^ Achja: und nen Bose Soundsystem is auch drinne


----------



## Mick-Jogger (2. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was alle Leute gegen das Auto haben, aber ich finds gut!


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Mai 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Das "performance"paket vom neuen GTI kann man sich mMn sparen.


 
Meiner Meinung nach hätten sie sich den GTi ohne PP sparen können, da der Motor mit seinen 350 Nm die Vorderachse überfordert (bis über 4.000 Upm liegen stets 25% mehr Leistung als beim Vorgänger an). Und für etwas über 1.000 Euro eine große Bremse + VAQ sind geradezu ein "Schnäppchen"  .


----------



## watercooled (2. Mai 2013)

Ach ne größere Bremse ist bei dem Paket auch noch dabei? Dann lohnt sichs eigentlich. Besonders der Wiederverkaufswert wegen der "Vollausstattung"


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2013)

Hier testet JP die Beiden. Mit und ohne PP. Ganz unterhaltsam. Was mM. aber eher am Moderator liegt, als am Auto. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WxZk00mLOnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqJpJS9RSMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (2. Mai 2013)

Jean Pierre? Wer issn das? 

Ich vertraue Tim Schrick und Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Seabound (2. Mai 2013)

Naja, ich find den ganz unterhaltsam halt. Aber halt nicht so unterhaltsam wie Jeremy. Den mag ich am meisten! 

Neulich bin ich übrigens über den GTR von Jean Pierre gestolpert (im Netz). Nettes Auto hat er.


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2013)

Hui, aslo mit so nem Golf 7 GTI könnte ich mich auch echt anfreunden! Aber da muss ich noch lange warten bis es genug gebrauchte gibt


----------



## >ExX< (3. Mai 2013)

Aber der sound kommt echt ziemlich flach.

Am liebsten wäre mir der golf 7 gti mit der golf 6 gti optik


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jean Pierre? Wer issn das?



Einer mit viel Ahnung von Autos


----------



## >ExX< (3. Mai 2013)

Ist jetzt nicht wahr dass du jean pierre nicht kennst?


----------



## aloha84 (3. Mai 2013)

Und ich dachte es gibt in Dt. keine DSG-Probleme?!
Probleme mit dem Doppelkupplungsgetriebe: VW verspricht kulante Hilfe - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Grüße


----------



## kazzig (3. Mai 2013)

Ist zwar ein bisschen off-topic, aber:

Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch auch noch dieses Jahr zur Tuning World an den Bodensee?
Ich bin von Freitag - Sonntag unten  Primär wegen dem ganzen drumherum, da wir nur am Samstag kurz zur Messe (ca 4h) gehen und sonst draußen irgendwo chillen und grillen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2013)

Zum Bodensee ist es mir zu weit


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2013)

Ich bin nicht so der Tuning Fan. Ich war in Saarbrücken auf ner Tuningmesse. Ganz nett, aber das ganze Show&Shine Blingbling ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## kazzig (3. Mai 2013)

Bin selber auch überhaupt nicht der Tuning Fan, aber seit ca. 4 Jahren machen wir das eigentlich auch wegen was ganz anderem. Gemütlich im Hotel sitzen, Bierchen trinken. Mittags an den See, grillen und Abends weggehen. Strecken abfahren. Die Messe wird sozusagen zum Neben-Event


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2013)

Klingt gut!


----------



## kazzig (3. Mai 2013)

Aber für mich gibt es auch einen anderen Grund für die Fahrt: C63 AMG Black Series. Damit runter zu fahren macht dann doppelt Spaß 
Scheiß auf Sprit!


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Sprit!



Bezahlt doch bestimmt die Firma?


----------



## kazzig (3. Mai 2013)

Jup, deswegen


----------



## totovo (3. Mai 2013)

Na Toll 

Ich habe grad rechnen müssen, ob ich mir das diesen Monat noch leisten könnte! 

120€ Diesel für hin- und Rückfahrt... Aber interessieren würde es mich schon mal!


----------



## watercooled (3. Mai 2013)

Wo ist dieser Jan Pierre angestellt?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Mai 2013)

Er führt ein eigenes Unternehmen namens JP Performance


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo ist dieser Jan Pierre angestellt?



http://www.jp-performance.de/


----------



## riedochs (3. Mai 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte es gibt in Dt. keine DSG-Probleme?!
> Probleme mit dem Doppelkupplungsgetriebe: VW verspricht kulante Hilfe - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Grüße


 
Da ich ja auch das China DSG habe: Es gibt die Probleme solange bei VW nicht bis es sich nicht mehr vermeiden lässt es zuzugeben. Von einer niedrigen 3 stelligen Anzahl würde ich nicht ausgehen, das dürfte viel höher sein. Ich tippe da eher auf 5-stellig und nicht niedrig. Ist wie bei den Steuerketten beim 1.4er: Angeblich nur wenige betroffen, ich kenne nur einen 1.4er Scirocco der bis heute keine Probleme hatte. (Meiner ist es nicht). Ein 1.4er von unserem Stammtisch wurde deswegen gewandelt weil die es nicht in den Griff bekommen haben, alle anderen Sciroccos (bis auf die Ausnahme) haben schon Probleme mit dem Kettentrieb gehabt.


----------



## watercooled (3. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> http://www.jp-performance.de/


 
Hab ich echt noch nie gehört  Der Typ sagt mir was...PS Profis. ich weiß nurnoch das ich von der ihrem geschwalle Kopfweh bekomme.
Nicht ganz so schlimm wie Det der alte Assi Vollpfosten von Grip aber doch schon recht schlimm...

Auf der Seite gibts auch keine Referenzen. Sind das jetzt "echte" Schrauber wie Gockel und Co. oder ist das ein "Chip rein und JP Kleber drauf" Shop?


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Auf der Seite gibts auch keine Referenzen. Sind das jetzt "echte" Schrauber wie Gockel und Co. oder ist das ein "Chip rein und JP Kleber drauf" Shop?


 
Keine Ahnung. Denk mal, is aber mehr show&shine. Also dicke Räder, Folierungen und JP Aufkleber aufn Tankdeckel. Der kleine, grauhaarige ist übrigens nimmer dabei. Das war ja früher 5 Star Tuning. Und die haben auch die Sendungen zusammen gemacht. Aber nun sind die wohl zerstritten und jeder macht sein eigenes Ding.


----------



## watercooled (3. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, Tim Schrick ist neben Jeremy mein Lieblingsmoderator weil die einfach so endgeil beschreiben können wie sich das Auto verhält und 
noch eine ordentliche Portion Humor dazu serviert.
Gibt eh nicht mehr viele Automagazine bei denen das Auto mal an seine Grenzen gebracht wird. Fast alles was zur Zeit läuft beschränkt sich auf einfache Kaufberatung oder ehrfürchtiges "herumgleiten" mit Supersportwägen.
M5 übern Nürburgring prügeln = Geil. Den neuen 307cc vorstellen während man andere Beiträge ansagt =


----------



## seventyseven (3. Mai 2013)

Naja wenn ich so auf JP's Youtube Kanal gehe würde ich nicht behaupten die machen nur Show und Shine 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWHGCtXc5BA


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2013)

Naja, nen Turbo einbauen können die bestimmt. Aber so wirklich viel gehört von JP Performance hat man noch nicht. Ich denke mal, das Hauptgeschäft werden Tieferlegungen, Felgen, etc. sein. Show&Shine halt. Die gibts in der Form ja auch noch nicht so lange aufem Markt.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Mai 2013)

Die haben nen Skyline R32 mal auf knapp 1000PS umgebaut so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2013)

Nen Z350 haben die auch angeblich mal auf 800 PS umgebaut. Soll aber nicht mehr existieren, das Auto.


----------



## watercooled (3. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Die haben nen Skyline R32 mal auf knapp 1000PS umgebaut so weit ich weiß.



R33 war das glaub. Hatte mal n Video gesehen als der gegen nen 735er fuhr.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, nen Turbo einbauen können die bestimmt. Aber so wirklich viel gehört von JP Performance hat man noch nicht. Ich denke mal, das Hauptgeschäft werden Tieferlegungen, Felgen, etc. sein. Show&Shine halt. Die gibts in der Form ja auch noch nicht so lange aufem Markt.


 Da liegst du falsch, und du bist ja schliesslich auch nicht "man"  JP kennt sich schon sehr gut aus in der kompletten motorentechnik, und vor allem halt in der turbotechnik. Klar, optik macht sein geschäft natürlich auch gehört ja dazu, aber wie gesagt, die technikschiene haben die/er auch sehr gut drauf


----------



## watercooled (4. Mai 2013)

Woher weisst du das wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch, und du bist ja schliesslich auch nicht "man"  JP kennt sich schon sehr gut aus in der kompletten motorentechnik, und vor allem halt in der turbotechnik. Klar, optik macht sein geschäft natürlich auch gehört ja dazu, aber wie gesagt, die technikschiene haben die/er auch sehr gut drauf



Ich hab jedenfalls noch von keinem gehört, der nen JP Turboumbau oder 5 Star  Turboumbau  (wie der Laden vorher hieß) fährt. Im Gegensatz zu 9ff, HPG, Gockel, Mathilda, Wolf, Elia, etc. Auch in Autozeitungen ließt man nix über JP Performance. Können tun die das bestimmt, aber etabliert sind die sicher nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Mai 2013)

die genannten firmen gibt es halt schon deutlich länger und sind auch mehr oder weniger alle spezialisiert auf eine marke/ein modell, deshalb haben sie in der jeweiligen szene einen großen namen. JPP  ist halt weniger auf eine marke spezialisiert 
Ich bestreite auf keinen fall dass die von dir genannten gute tuner sind, aber eben auch nicht unbedingt viel besser als kleine tuningschmieden, die halt nur regional bekannt sind... Denk mal nach wie HGP (nicht HPG ) angefangen hat 
Dauert halt alles seine zeit, aber ich bin mir sicher dass JPP in den nächsten jahren noch deutlich bekannter und etablierter wird...


----------



## Beam39 (4. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Tim Schrick ist neben Jeremy mein Lieblingsmoderator weil die einfach so endgeil beschreiben können wie sich das Auto verhält und
> noch eine ordentliche Portion Humor dazu serviert.:



Die Folge wo Tim Schrick u.A. die Viper SRT10 fährt.. Einfach unglaublich genial  Herrn Malmedie find ich eigentlich auch noch ganz amüsant und Informativ, wobei der ja Autos eher danach beurteilt wie gut sie sich Quer fahren lassen


----------



## 1821984 (4. Mai 2013)

Die Leute unterscheiden aber bei den Tuningsachen immer zwischen "einfach kaufen und einbauen lassen" und selber Gedanken machen und selbst bauen.

Ein eigens aufgebautes Auto, gerade in Bezug auf Motorumbauten ist doch was anderes als wenn man sein Auto einfach abgibt und nach ein paar Tagen fix und fertig abholt. Auch wenn die Teile meistens die gleichen sind kann ich mir bei einem eigenen Aufbau doch mehr Gedanken machen, was ich an Teile verbaue und mit welcher Abstimmung ich das ganze fahren möchte.

Auch wenn dann vielleicht nicht immer alles auf anhieb klappt oder das ein oder andere nicht gut läuft ist es gerade der Reiz es selbst zu machen. Geld spielt da eher eine Nebenrolle. Wer teilweise fünfstellige Beträge nur in seinen Motor investiert hat da ein gewisses Grundwissen und auf die paar Euro für den Einbau würde es sicher nicht scheitern. Aber das will man auch nicht. Ich würde mich bei sowas auch nicht auf andere Verlassen. Wenn er denn nur 100km hällt kann ich mir halt selbst in den Ar... beißen


----------



## watercooled (4. Mai 2013)

Vollste zustimmung


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2013)

Ich muss sagen, ich finde verbasstelte Autos einfach furchtbar. Und verbastelt ist für mich auch, wenn was von ABT, HPG, Wolf, Elia etc. kommt oder von sonst einer "Tuningschmiede". Wenn ich mehr Leistung will, kauf ich die von der Stange. Was ok ist, sind Tieferlegungen, Auspuffanlage oder andere Räder. Ansonsten kommt oder käme mir nix ins oder ans Auto.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (4. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich finde verbasstelte Autos einfach furchtbar. Und verbastelt ist für mich auch, wenn was von ABT, HPG, Wolf, Elia etc. kommt oder von sonst einer "Tuningschmiede". Wenn ich mehr Leistung will, kauf ich die von der Stange. Was ok ist, sind Tieferlegungen, Auspuffanlage oder andere Räder. Ansonsten kommt oder käme mir nix ins oder ans Auto.



Und wenns keine leistung von der stange gibt?


----------



## 1821984 (4. Mai 2013)

Furchtbar warum? Was ist denn, wenn das Auto aussieht wie die Serie aber trotzdem 200PS mehr hat?

Ist von außen nicht zu sehen ob da was dran gemacht wurde. Und technisch sind die meistens im besseren Zustand als andere, die einfach nur gefahren werden. Gerade wenn die Autos schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich haben.

Es geht in dem Sinne nicht umbedingt um die Leistung sondern am Spass was eigenes zu bauen. So wie andere ihre Hardware jedes Jahr erneuern so bauen viele halt auch an ihre Autos rum. Man muss nicht immer gleich an die Fraktion vor Mc Doof denken.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2013)

Sportfahrwerk okay, Auspuff no go und andere Räder naja. Meine Meinung ... Die meisten Nachrüstabgasanlagen sind einfach nur laut. Das resultiert meiner Meinung nach immer in nem "viel Krach keine Leistung"-Image (so Golf 3 1,6l 75PS mit riesen Tamtam ). Die Motoren, die klingen (VR6 zB) können das auch ohne Pennerschlafplatz am Heck. Bei Felgen isses ähnlich. Vieles sieht einfach "peinlich" aus. Mag auch daran liegen, dass ich es eher dezent mag und letzten Endes entscheidet ja auch der Geschmack. Ich finde zB die die VW Santa Monicas am G4 richtig passend (mit dezenter Tieferlegung). Am R32 sehen die Serienfelgen auch gut aus. Es muss einfach zum Auto passen. Hier fährt einfach so viel Baumarkttuning durch die Gegend, dass es einfach zu Abgewöhnen ist...
Gegen dezente Sache wie die VR6-Lippe an der Front habe ich persönlich nichts. Wie gesagt: Es muss zum Wagen optisch passen. 

Understatement wäre aber noch besser ... Ich würde ja am liebsten den R32 mit dem "Bodykit" des 2,8l VR6 ausstatten - sieht nach wenig aus (aufm ersten Blick nicht anders als mein 1,4l), aber die Leute wundern sich .


----------



## 1821984 (4. Mai 2013)

Ihr haut auch extreme Negativbeispiele raus und tut so als wenn jeder der was am Auto macht so ein Trottel ist.

Und ein 75PS Motor naja. Lieblingsspielzeuge sind heute eher alles was ab 2L Turbo los geht und die haben in der Serie schon über 200PS. Und die SantaM. Felgen sind doch eher langweilig. Aber das ist alles eine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## Zoon (4. Mai 2013)

Der Golf R von HGP sieht außen auch ganz wie ein normaler aus. Hat nur halt 730 PS  Und gewisse Sachen wie die größeren Felgen sind da halt notwendig weil in die Serienräder die vorderen Bremssscheiben nicht reinpassen 

@ PS Profis der 350Z da war der Motor von einer Supra drin um auf die 800+ PS zu kommen. Das macht man auch nicht so "mal eben". Hier wird der Wagen bestimmt keine Zulassung haben alleine wegen den Abgasnormen des Originalautos und somit fahren die das Teil nur bei Shows auf abgesperrter Piste...


----------



## XE85 (4. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehr Leistung will, kauf ich die von der Stange.



Sehe ich nicht so, der Aufpreis zu nächst größeren Motorisierungen ist meist sehr hoch. Da sind gerade die Wersktuningoptionen die von einigen Herstellern angeboten werden doch sehr interessant. Da gibt es dann auch keine Probleme in Sachen Garantie/Gewährleistung.


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2013)

Was sind den Werkstuningoptionen?


----------



## XE85 (4. Mai 2013)

zB beiBMW das M Performance Power Kit.

http://www.bmw.com/com/de/owners/ac...w_performance_highlight_power_kit_petrol.html


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2013)

Aber das ist ja vom Werk. Das zählt für mich nicht als Tuning. Das ist, als ob ich vom Porsche ne S-Version nehm. Das ist kein Tuning. Damit könnte ich leben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sportfahrwerk okay, Auspuff no go und andere Räder naja. Meine Meinung



Es gibt auch gute Abgasanlangen. War heute auf dem 1er Treffen im Weserbergland mit anschließend 4std. Rundfahrt. Dort waren ein paar 1er M Coupe mit einer Titan AGA von Lightweight.
Da kam der perfekte R6 Klang hinten raus 
Hier noch ein Bild vom Treffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gesichter der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer bei der Rundfahrt waren auch lustig, als knapp 50 1er in einer Reihe vorbeirollten


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls noch von keinem gehört, der nen JP Turboumbau oder 5 Star  Turboumbau  (wie der Laden vorher hieß) fährt. Im Gegensatz zu 9ff, HPG, Gockel, Mathilda, Wolf, Elia, etc. Auch in Autozeitungen ließt man nix über JP Performance. Können tun die das bestimmt, aber etabliert sind die sicher nicht.



Jean Pierre und Sidney sind schon sehr bekannt, gerade in der Tuning-Szene. Jedoch kommt es drauf an in welcher Szene man sich befindet, 5 Star Performance und auch JP-Performance haben eher einen Hang für japanische Fahrzeuge. Somit kommt ein Besitzer von Renault und Co natürlich eher selten in Kontakt mit den beiden. Ich hab mich mit JP sogar schonmal kurz unterhalten, ist ein echt netter Zeitgenosse.  



1821984 schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer gleich an die Fraktion vor Mc Doof denken.


 
Ich beschäftige mich schon ein wenig länger mit Tuning und ganz ehrlich? Kaum jemand der sein Auto wirklich tunt (damit meine ich keine Aluett Räder und Vogtland Fahrwerk) steht Abends beim McDonalds und lässt die Motoren aufheulen. Die meisten fahren solche Autos aus eigenem Spaß und nicht um jemanden zu beeindrucken, Abends trifft man sich dann eher selten bis gar nicht. Und falls doch ist das immer eine kleine Gruppe die sich meistens in irgendwelchen Hallen trifft, statt in der Öffentlichkeit den dicken Max zu spielen. Das letzte mal wo ich vor einem McDonalds stand war 2007 mit meinem ersten NX... der hat damals sogar wunderbar dahin gepasst mit seinem nicht lackierten Bodykit 

Der MX3 meiner Verlobten hat nun auch endlich seine Sommerräder drauf


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2013)

Die weißen Felgen kommen gut.
Aber ich würde nicht diese 90er Jahre Style Scheinwerfer drin lassen.
Am besten irgendwelche Klarglassleuchten


----------



## watercooled (5. Mai 2013)

Ich will auch ne Freundin die was für Autos übrig hat 
Ich hab ja schon Luftsprünge gemacht als meine wusste was n Skyline ist


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Aber ich würde nicht diese 90er Jahre Style Scheinwerfer drin lassen.
> Am besten irgendwelche Klarglassleuchten


99,9% der Nachrüstleuchten sehen meiner Meinung nach extremst bescheiden aus. 
Vorallem vernünftige Klarglasscheinwerfer für Autos bei denen der Hersteller nie welche gemacht hat existieren eigentlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Mai 2013)

Jop, find ich auch. Es gibt für mich eigentlich nichts was ein Fahrzeug mehr versauen kann als nachgerüstete Zubehör-Scheinwerfer.. Am schlimmsten bei Autos wo die Optik eigentlich ziemlich stimmig ist und alles gut gemacht wurde, und dann seh ich sone hässlichen Scheinwerfer.. Kapier ich nich sowas.

Am besten sind ja diese möchtegern "Angel-Eyes" ohne die CCFL-Technik, wo man so schön die Punkte im Scheinwerfer zählen kann


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Die weißen Felgen kommen gut.
> Aber ich würde nicht diese 90er Jahre Style Scheinwerfer drin lassen.
> Am besten irgendwelche Klarglassleuchten



Gibt nichts gescheites, da sind die originalen Scheinwerfer schon noch das beste. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne Freundin die was für Autos übrig hat
> Ich hab ja schon Luftsprünge gemacht als meine wusste was n Skyline ist



Vor knapp 11 Jahren als ich meine Freundin/Verlobte kennengelernt habe, hat sie sich auch nicht für Autos interessiert. Sie tut es heute immer noch nicht sonderlich, aber da sich in meinem Freundeskreis alles quasi um das Thema dreht (KfZ-Mechatroniker oder Selbständige mit eigener Werkstatt) hat sie gar keine andere Möglichkeit. Im Grunde gibt es in meinem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis eigentlich niemanden der nicht irgendwas damit zutun hat. Sie interessiert sich aber eigentlich nur für ihr eigenes Auto. Aber der sonstige "Mädchenkram" liegt ihr da doch noch eher am Herzen als Autos.


----------



## Promized (6. Mai 2013)

Ich pflege zur Zeit meinen schönen 320 E30 BMW Cabrio. Einfach einer der coolsten und schönsten Karren meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

Ich habe prinzipiell nichts gegen Tuning, aber ich sage es jetzt mal so: Eine große Mehrheit der "getunten" Autos (privat), ist eigentlich nur auf Show aus und das belächle ich zum Großteil. Wenn jemand versucht mit einem getunten Fiat Punto "cool" zu sein und denkt, er wäre der Oberheld und König auf der Straße, dann ist das gewiss sehr peinlich.
Ich versteh gar nicht, wie sich solche Leute so extrem gut und cool fühlen können und sich präsentieren, als wären sie Justin Timberlake.


----------



## JC88 (6. Mai 2013)

Naja, das jedem sein eigenes Auto eher am Herzen liegt als das des anderen ist wohl klar 
Ich bin auch "stolz" auf meinen Astra. Und heutzutage braucht man schon ne Menge Charakter um einen Opel zu fahren


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

Natürlich soll ja jeder sein Auto lieben, dagegen habe ich persönlich auch nichts. Ich bin auch jeden Morgen stolz, wenn ich die Nachbarn beim Anlassen des Motors halb aufwecke, aber ich tue halt nicht ständig auf "guck mich an, ich bin der beste. Alle anderen außer mir sind alles nur zweite Klasse Autofahrer". Das kommt halt bei vielen (nicht allen) Autofahrern dieser Fraktion so rüber. Wird sicherlich auch zum Teil an der Erziehung liegen, ich bin einfach kein attention seeker :X
Vor allem kommt sowas als Mann echt bescheuert, wenn man förmlich nach Aufmerksamkeit schreit!


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2013)

Gibt aber weiber die wirklich auf sowas anspringen 

Am wenn man aussen schon auf dicke eier macht dann sollte der motor mindestens genau so dick sein.
Außer bei showcars, da ist es anders. Aber die zählen ja auch eig nicht zu diesen möchtegern prolls.


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

Oh ok, dann werde ich mal kommendes WE (ausnahmsweise, überhaupt nicht mein Charakter) einen richtig auf Poser machen. Mal schauen, wie das unten auf der Tuning World so ankommt. Gewisse Teile des Publikums müssten ja dann eigentlich auf den Zug springen, wenn das stimmt


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hasse es ehrlich gesagt wenn Personen nach ihren Fahrzeugen beurteilt werden. IT wird hier als arroganter Angeber gesehen und Riverna als prolliger Bastler aber in Wirklichkeit sind sie wahrscheinlich ziemlich nette Leute.


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

Es geht nicht um die Fahrzeuge, sondern darum, wie sich die Leute in diesen Fahrzeugen geben. Und ich finde schon, dass man die Leute da teilweise sehr gut einschätzen kann. Sprich, wie sich wohl ihr Umgangsverhalten mit anderen ableiten lässt. Natürlich kannst das jetzt nicht verallgemeinern, aber die Tendenz ist da, wie ich finde.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Mai 2013)

Hat hier irgendwer erfahrungen aus dem bereich VAG Tuning ? (motor)
oder nen paar tipps.
aktuell sucht nen kumpel was zum "spielen" und es soll aus irgend nen grund mindestens 1,8 liter haben. ich hatte an den 1,8 t gedacht.
nen 2.0 liter motor ist denke ich mal eher "schlecht" zu tunen.
sollte halt nich allzu viel kosten das basis fahrzeug. ~4k


----------



## Beam39 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehe allgemein nicht was einem an so extremen "Show and Shine Tuning" gefallen kann. Diese üblen übertriebenen Bodykits mit super-bling-bling-metallic-matt-glänzender Lackierung und Tribal-Totenkopf-Airbrushes drauf, dazu noch dick hässliche möglichst breite und große CHROM(!)schlappen drauf, das Auto so tief das jeder Kieselstein den Unterboden langkratzt, nicht zu vergessen die absolut geilen Klarglasscheinwerfer mit 20 verschiedenen Farben und dazu sone komische Möchtegern-Beauty Tusse die sich in ihrer absolut unerotischen Kleidung ums Auto wickelt.

Fertig ist das Auto für die Tuningmesse.

Diese Leute beweisen immer wieder das man solche Sachen den Profis überlassen sollte, in dem Falle die (meisten) großen Tuner wie ABT, MTM, Alpina (mehr oder weniger) etc. Und sogar die versauen oft genug Autos.

Wenn man ein Auto haben möchte wo die Optik nicht zu kurz kommt dann genügen die Werksseitigen Sportpakete samt Felgen, wobei letztere auch desöfteren gegen bessere getauscht werden können. Dann noch eventuell ein Sportfahrwerk und gut ist.

Absolut unverständlich wie man soviel Geld nur für die Optik verschwenden kann.


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

Nicht, dass hier Missverständnisse aufkommen: Ich bin kein Fan von Tuning oder sowas. Die Messe nutzen wir eigentlich nur als Nebenereignis, weil sie halt "zufällig" an dem Wochenende statt findet. Mag jetzt für einige arrogant klingen (was aber nicht so gemeint ist), aber in meinem Freundeskreis haben die Leute es nicht nötig, Baumarkt-Tuning zu betreiben. Die fahren alle schon anständige Autos


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Diese Leute beweisen immer wieder das man solche Sachen den Profis überlassen sollte, in dem Falle die (meisten) großen Tuner wie ABT, MTM, Alpina



Alpina ist kein Tuner, sondern ein Hersteller. Genauso wie Brabus oder Ruf.


----------



## watercooled (6. Mai 2013)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer erfahrungen aus dem bereich VAG Tuning ? (motor)



Aaarrrgghh. VAG 

Ich hab mir mal sagen lassen das der 1.8T nicht mehr viel aushält.
Der läuft anscheinend ziemlich am Limit wenn man schon nur nen Chip einbaut.
VR5 und Turboumbau evt? Oder nen 3er VR6/16V wenns älter sein darf.


----------



## JC88 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe das Thema Tuning etwas pragmatischer...wenn ich an meinem Auto optische, wie auch technische Veränderungen vornehme, dann mache ich das damit es mir gefällt. Da ist es egal obs nen Opel, Audi oder Porsche wäre. Mir ists doch eigentlich völlig wurscht ob sich jemand über dieses oder jene Teil an meinem Wagen aufregt.

Über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal nicht streiten.
Der einzige Punkt den ich an andere Fahrzeugen mit persönlichen Veränderungen nicht gut heißen kann sind Dinge die andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährden. Nicht eingetragene Leistungssteigerungen, Motorumbauten etc.


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, jedem das seine. Aber wenn jemand gegenüber mir während der Fahrt absichtlich (provokant) versucht zu imponieren, dann lache ich über die Person. Egal, wie derjenige hinter dem Steuer tickt. Ich überlege mir halt jedes Mal: Wenn ich in seinem / ihrem Auto sitzen würde und würde neben einem C63 AMG fahren. Ich würde NIE im Leben auf die Idee kommen einen auf dicke Hose zu machen...

Hast aber recht, ist wohl Ansichtssache!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Mai 2013)

Du hast nen C63 AMG?  
Das ist doch auch nen bisschen prollig? Und da gibst du ja mit der Ingenieurskunst von AMG an und nicht mit deinen Eigenen Tuning- "Künsten".

Wenn du nen Garten anlegst und du alles selber gemacht hast und er dir gefällt kannst du doch auch stolz drauf sein?`
Warum verschwendest du denn Gedanken daran womit die Ihre Zeit verbringen?


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

Der Vergleich mit dem Garten hinkt, da die Leute, die den Garten selber hegen und pflegen ihn dir nicht absichtlich ins Auge drücken. Ich kann dir zu 100% versichern, dass ich mit meinem Auto nicht prolle oder angebe. Wie gesagt, das muss irgendwo an der Erziehung liegen, aber es gibt Leute, die nach Aufmerksamkeit schreien. Um die geht's mir primär. Derjenige, der mehrere Stunden Arbeit in der Werkstatt investiert und am Ende stolz auf sein Auto ist, darf es natürlich auch sein.

Ich glaube schon, dass du weißt, welche Personengruppe ich meine. Die gibt es so gut wie in jeder Stadt


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2013)

Naja wenn man in einem C63 auch nur normal Gas gibt hört er sich schon an als wolle man prollen


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

Ich nenne dir den Unterschied:

Es gibt Leute, die fahren 15x durch die Innenstadt oder zum McDonald's und möchten am allerliebsten, dass jeder sie anguckt.
Wenn ich irgendwo hinfahre und oh wunder, jemand hört den Motor- bzw. Auspuffsound - dafür kann ich nichts. Es ist so und ich versuche damit nicht möglichst viele Menschenmassen zu erreichen. Das ist der Unterschied! :>


----------



## watercooled (6. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass du weißt, welche Personengruppe ich meine. Die gibt es so gut wie in jeder Stadt



Die Golf 3 und E36 Fraktion


----------



## kazzig (6. Mai 2013)

100 Punkte :>


----------



## winner961 (6. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Golf 3 und E36 Fraktion



Vor allem hier in BW ist das schlimm. Ansich sind die Autos ja nicht sxhlecjt


----------



## AeroX (6. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Golf 3 und E36 Fraktion



Mittlerweile auch die e46 Fraktion. 

Noch schlechter getönte Scheiben, noch schlechtere  nachrüstbilligxenonlookbirnen. 
Und verunstaltete Angel Eys.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> nachrüstbilligxenonlookbirnen


 
Hey, die Osram Nightbreaker+ hab ich auch drin . Is mir scheißegal wie es aussieht, aber nen besseres Licht als mit den Kerzenteilen (die ich mir unterwegs mal anner Tanke besorgen musste, weil innerhalb von 3km beide Abblendlichtbirnen aufgegeben haben - mitten inner Nacht auffer Autobahn ) die zwischendurch drin waren bringen die wirklich .

Wechselt übrigens mal bei Rastplatzbeleuchtung bei nem halbwegs aktuellen Auto die Lampen vom Abblendlicht... Ein Abenteuer - jetzt im Hellen gehts nach der Aktion innerhalb von wenigen Minuten .


----------



## AeroX (6. Mai 2013)

Mag ja  sein das sie heller sind, für mich sehen sie trotzdem so möchtegern aus 

Genauso wie nachrüst dayline scheinwerfer mit dem tfl, die sie oben oder unten vom richtigen scheinwerfer vorbei laufen.. ist einfach zu audi like..


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2013)

Die Nightbreaker+ hab ich mittlerweile auch drin. Da ist nichts blau, das Licht ist nur etwas weißer und etwas heller als bei "normalen" Halogenlampen.
Die von Osram dazu angeratenen Nebler dagegen haben wirklich nen Blaustich.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte die Nightbreaker in meinem 206 - sind in kurzer Zeit abgeraucht...

Und wechsel mal die Birnen in nem 206...
Da brauchst du Hände wie ein Schlangenmensch. Selbst die Mechaniker fitzeln da ab und an rum bis sie die Birnen getauscht haben


----------



## nfsgame (6. Mai 2013)

VW hat auch nicht übertrieben, als die dem Golf zum Thema Lampenwechsel "Suchen Sie eine Fachwerkstatt auf." ins Handbuch geschrieben haben   ... Da siehst du nichts, weil Wassertank samt Sensor für die Füllstandsanzeige (der ganz schön im Weg ist, wenn man die Abdeckung vom Scheinwerfer abmachen will  ) und nen paar Sensoren auf der Beifahrerseite und Batteriekasten samt Sicherungsblock auf der Fahrerseite im Weg sind. Muss man tasten .
Hab die jetzt aber seit Mitte Januar drin und sie funktionieren immer noch .


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist Platz für die ganze Hand und jede Birne sitzt einzeln unter ner Art Tankdeckel .
Die + Version soll aber eh deutlich länger halten.


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich lange gegen Xenon gewehrt, aber den Megane hab ich dann auch mit Xenon bestellt... Ich mag dieses helle Licht einfach nicht. Es gab aber nur Xenon mit Kurvenlicht. Schade. Ich hätte gerne wieder Halogen gehabt.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. Mai 2013)

Audi brauchte für den Audi A6 bj06 von meinem Dad ne gute Stunde um eine Lampe vorne links zu wechseln.. Nachdem ich und mein Vater ein Tag zuvor den ganzen Tag versucht haben da was auszutauschen grrrr

An alle die mir die ganzen Tipps für den Golf 4 1,4l gegeben haben, ich war heute da, er würde aber gleich am nächsten Tag als ich da war verkauft. Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab mich lange gegen Xenon gewehrt, aber den Megane hab ich dann auch mit Xenon bestellt... Ich mag dieses helle Licht einfach nicht. Es gab aber nur Xenon mit Kurvenlicht. Schade. Ich hätte gerne wieder Halogen gehabt.



Du magst kein Xenon weil es heller is, besser ausleuchtet und außerdem optisch besser aussieht als diese Faden Halogenscheinwerfer?


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du magst kein Xenon weil es heller is, besser ausleuchtet und außerdem optisch besser aussieht als diese Faden Halogenscheinwerfer?



Ja. Ich mag lieber das gelbe Halogen. Ich habe gut Augen und selbst Halogen ist mir nachts schon fast zu hell. Xenon nervt mich zudem, weil ich immer befürchte, den Gegenverkehr zu blenden. Da fühl ich mich nicht wohl im Auto, wenn das für Andere so aufdringlich ist.


----------



## Riverna (6. Mai 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Riverna als prolliger Bastler ...


 
So werde ich angesehen? War mir bis dahin nicht bewusst... selbst wenn wäre es mir relativ egal.


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Mai 2013)

hab was von e36 gehört? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9iFZlg39w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist aber ein Touring 

zum Glück fahren solche asi e36 nicht mehr rum, nur die leute die einfach noch nen e36 besitzen und solche wie mich.. die halt auf die Originaloptik stehen und nur optisch was verändern, was es auch von BMW gibt oder was damals von den typischen Tunern gab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich558 schrieb:


> Du magst kein Xenon weil es heller is, besser ausleuchtet und außerdem optisch besser aussieht als diese Faden Halogenscheinwerfer?


 
ich hasse es wie die pest, wenn mir nachts autos mit Xenons in Linsen entgegenkommen über ne bodenwelle fahren oder im Rückspiegel.. blendet wie sau die dinger, vorallem BMW e60 und e46.
und vorallem..wenn die kurz vorm Defekt sind und schon arg bläulich leuchten.. schlimmer gehts nicht.
Die Menschheit kam auch klar, zu mal gute Halogen leuchten in gescheiten Reflektoren bei Nässe,Schnee und Niederschlag einen besseren Kontrast auf grund deren Lichtbrechung und neutraleren Streuung leisten als Xenon, was für mich wirklich entscheidend ist.

Xenon längere Lebensdauer? Ja!
Aber, wie lang fährt man durschnittlich ein Auto.. 4 Jahre... was kostet nen Satz Halogen Leuchten? ca. 30€ und ein Xenon Satz? mind. 100€ und dann muss das auch noch von einer Fachwerkstatt durchgeführt werden.

Xenon würde ich nur bei einem Neuwagen nehmen, wenns serienmäßig bei ist.. sonst.. Xenon's raus auf egay und mir die halogenstrahler holn.
aber alles geschmackssache, will da niemanden was reinreden, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung basierend auf erfahrungen, bin eigentlich nur nachts unterwegs


----------



## ich558 (7. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> So werde ich angesehen? War mir bis dahin nicht bewusst... selbst wenn wäre es mir relativ egal.



Nicht von mir. War nur ein übertriebenes Beispiel


----------



## Riverna (7. Mai 2013)

Achso dachte schon das wäre mein Image hier 
Wobei mir das wie gesagt auch egal wäre, die meisten wären gar nicht in der Lage so zu "basteln" wie ich. Wobei ich das Wort basteln auch hasse wie sonst was...


----------



## JC88 (7. Mai 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> ich hasse es wie die pest, wenn mir nachts autos mit Xenons in Linsen entgegenkommen über ne bodenwelle fahren oder im Rückspiegel.. blendet wie sau die dinger, vorallem BMW e60 und e46.


Und Halogenstrahler blenden bei Bodenwellen nicht? 



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> und vorallem..wenn die kurz vorm Defekt sind und schon arg bläulich leuchten.. schlimmer gehts nicht.


Soweit ich weiß wird das Xenonlicht rötlich wenn es kurz vorm Ausfall steht.



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Xenon würde ich nur bei einem Neuwagen nehmen, wenns serienmäßig bei ist.. sonst.. Xenon's raus auf egay und mir die halogenstrahler holn.



Wenn Xenon nicht Serienmäßig ist dann ist es in den meisten Fällen doch eh Illegal, kaum jemand rüstet die gesetzlich geforderten Scheinwerferreinigungssysteme und automatische Leuchtweitenregulierer nach...


----------



## Zoon (7. Mai 2013)

Neben den Leuchtmitteln habe ich bei meinem E46 auch die vorderen Streuscheiben ausgewechselt, gefühlte 200% Lichtleistung mehr  kann man zum Glück bei dem auch selber machen. Bevor es losgeht - alles original BMW Ersatzteile. Der freundliche wollte die kompletten Scheinwerfer wechseln .. somit rund 400 Euro gespart   Blinker gleich in einem Rutsch mitgemacht weil die nach Regen immer beschlagen sind

Vorher/ Nachhher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2013)

Dass das vorne bei dir zur Streuscheibe "Sandgestrahlt" und kein Klarglas war, war serienmäßig auch nicht vorgesehen .
Das besondere an Klarglasscheinwerfern ist ja eben, dass das Verteilen des Lichts durch einen geschickt konstruierten Reflektor und nicht erst an der Scheibe passiert.

Deswegen müsste ich bei meinem Schweden, wenn ich auf die Facelift Variante mit Klarglas statt klassischer Streuscheibe wechseln wollte, auch den ganzen Scheinwerfer wechseln und eben nicht nur die Scheibe.


----------



## kazzig (7. Mai 2013)

Xenon in Verbindung mit dem intelligenten Kurvenlicht ist einfach nur extrem angenehm zu fahren. Ganz viele haben das bestätigt, als sie bei mir mitgefahren oder selber gefahren sind. Und das Argument mit dem blenden zieht nicht: Auch falsch eingestellte Halogenscheinwerfer können Abends richtig im Rückspiegel nerven, aber automatische Abblendung der Spiegel sei dank (trotzdem merkt man es).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2013)

Ich finde Xenon richtig gut. Am besten gefällt es mir z.B. beim E60 und E90 in Verbindung mit den gelblichen Coronaringen


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2013)

Ich finds blöd dass man für Xenon ne waschanlage für die leuchten braucht


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Mai 2013)

Hey, ich hab ein kleines Problem, bei uns kühlt die Klimaanlage nicht mehr, es kommt nur lauwarme bis warme Luft raus, hat jemand ne Ahnung was Defekt sein könnte? Auto ist ein A6 von 06


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Mai 2013)

Erster Verdacht: Kältemittel alle bzw. zu wenig. Meistens gibts im Frühjahr so Aktionen für Klimaanlagencheck, bei denen das nachgefüllt wird (wenn nicht völlig leer).


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Mai 2013)

Und wenn das noch 'voll' ist? Wurde nämlich letztes Jahr im Spätsommer aufgefüllt.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Mai 2013)

Dann scheint der Kompressor oder der Verdampfer kaputt zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2013)

Wo geht des Kältemittel eigentlich hin? Ich meine wenn da nirgends nen Leck ist wo soll das hin in nem dichten System das auch noch unter Druck steht?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Mai 2013)

Es wurde mal ein neuer Pollenfilter oder irgendein Filter für die Klimaanlage bei ATU eingebaut. Könnte es auch daran liegen? Falsch befestigt, wie auch immer? Man kann bei ATU ja nie wissen  

Danke schonmal


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2013)

Nö, solange die Klima Luft bekommt ist es egal ob der Filter drin ist oder nicht - voll ist oder nicht. Es riecht höchstens etwas...streng


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo geht des Kältemittel eigentlich hin? Ich meine wenn da nirgends nen Leck ist wo soll das hin in nem dichten System das auch noch unter Druck steht?



Minimal undicht ist so ein System immer


----------



## 1821984 (7. Mai 2013)

Audi und VW haben ganz gerne mal defekte Klimakompressoren. Kältemittel abpumpen lassen (wegen Restmenge) und neue rein. Wenn wirklich was größeres Undicht sein sollte wird man das da sofort merken. Man sollte dann aber gleich ein Kontrastmittel mit hinzufügen um ggf. die undichte Stelle gleich zu sehen.

Bei meinen Schwiegereltern war der Kompressor so dermaßen defekt das das Wartungsgerät nicht mal mehr alles abpumpen konnte weil er immer Luft nachgezogen hat. Späne wurden verteilt und ich habe die Arbeit dankend an ATU abgegeben (wollte mir das nicht antun) weil man das System dann spülen muss usw.. Und wie ich es mir gedacht habe hat der neue Kompressor knapp 6 Monate gehalten weil das System nciht frei von Spänen war. Also durfte ATU nochmal ran

Aber wenn nach 6-7 Jahren das Kältemittel leer ist halte ich das für normal!!! Noch würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen aber auf jeden Fall die Klima solange nicht benutzen wie sie nicht richtig funzt. Kältemittel ist auch schmiermittel für den Kompressor genau wie es Diesel bei einer Hochdruckpumpe ist. Die mögen das nicht wenn sie trocken laufen


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Mai 2013)

In seltenen Fällen Funktioniert sie, nur ist sie dann auch nicht richtig kalt, als der Bock noch neu war konnte man Getränke vor die Lüfter stellen und die waren Nach ner Zeit eiskalt.. TÜV muss eh bald neu gemacht werden..


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2013)

Dem Tüv ist die Klimaanlage aber völlig egal .


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Und wenn das noch 'voll' ist? Wurde nämlich letztes Jahr im Spätsommer aufgefüllt.


Ich hatte mal nen Ford mit nem kleinen Haarriß im Kompressor. Das Kältemittel hat übern Sommer gereicht und im nächsten Frühjahr war´s dann wieder alle.
2mal haben die mir das befüllt, beim dritten Mal haben sie gestreikt, weil Anlage völlig leer.
Jedenfalls hab ich mich so 2 Jahre lang gerettet, ohne die Klimaanlage teuer reparieren zu lassen.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Mai 2013)

Naja solange es nicht gleich der Kompressor ist geht das alles eigentlich. Meistens ist es wegen eines defekten Kondesators weil dieser meistens als erstes vorne sitzt und deshalb auch empfindlicher gegen Steinschläge ist. Das Teil selbst ist meistens nicht so teuer.

Wenn die Anlage aber erstmal lange Zeit nicht mehr in benutzung war wegen einem Defekt dann brauch man da auch nichts mehr machen weil alles so am stinken ist.

Es gibt leider auch Ausnahmefälle wo Kondensator und Kühler für den Motor als ein Teil konstruiert wurde. Das ist dann leider sehr teuer und mit erheblichen Mehraufwand verbunden weil man gleich die ganze Kühlflüssigkeit tauschen muss. Vom Ford Focus (MK1) gibt es da Modelle von. Warum man sich so etwas ausdenke bleibt mir ein Rätsel

Und solange sie funktioniert und Kühlmittel drin ist alles gut. Wie schnell das Kühlmittel verloren geht ist ja erst mal egal. Aber wenn sie leer ist sollte man es schon beheben lassen sofern man sie auch weiterhin nutzen möchte. Denn eine defekte Klima ist ein warer Segen für Gammel und Schimmel und wenn das erstmal riecht dann kann man meistens gleich mehrere Teilöe tauschen weil man den Geruch nicht mehr los wird. Das geht soweit das man kaum noch Luft holen kann. Und Gesund ist auch anders.

Und auch wenn die Anlage letztes Jahr befüllt wurde, so heist das nicht das sie kein Defekt hat. Ich würde es prüfen lassen. Klingt nach einer Undichtigkeit für mich.


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Mai 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Und Halogenstrahler blenden bei Bodenwellen nicht?
> 
> Soweit ich weiß wird das Xenonlicht rötlich wenn es kurz vorm Ausfall steht.
> 
> Wenn Xenon nicht Serienmäßig ist dann ist es in den meisten Fällen doch eh Illegal, kaum jemand rüstet die gesetzlich geforderten Scheinwerferreinigungssysteme und automatische Leuchtweitenregulierer nach...


 
Genau, Xenonlampen, bei denen die Elektroden schon etwas mitgenommen sind färben sich rötlich bzw. eher rosa. Ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass diese bald defekt gehen. 
Es wäre schwachsinn, wenn defekte Xenons blau leuchten würden, denn es gibt ja bei einem großen Hersteller Xenonlampen mit dem Zusatz "cool-blue" - @Blindx

Naja die Geschichte mit dem Nachrüsten von Xenonsystemen ist kürzlich etwas einfacher geworden - zumindest braucht man bei 25 Watt (ich mag diese Angabe nicht, da sie nur ein kleiner Indikator für die Leuchtkraft ist) Systemen keine LWR und keine Reinigungsanlage. Inwiefern sich die Sache im Aftermarket durchsetzt ist fraglich. Bisher gibt es da ja nicht wirklich was. Der neue Beetle wird zB mit dem 25 Watt System ausgerüstet, sofern man Xenon extra bestellt. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich finds blöd dass man für Xenon ne waschanlage für die leuchten braucht



Siehe obige Erklärung.


----------



## Zoon (7. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen müsste ich bei meinem Schweden, wenn ich auf die Facelift  Variante mit Klarglas statt klassischer Streuscheibe wechseln wollte,  auch den ganzen Scheinwerfer wechseln und eben nicht nur die  Scheibe.



Bei den E46 Limo und Toruing kann man die  Scheibe halt einzeln tauschen. Coupe und Cabrio ist die Scheibe aber  fest verklebt, Besitzer von letzteren haben da also eher Pech und müssen  komplett wechseln


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Mai 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Und Halogenstrahler blenden bei Bodenwellen nicht?
> 
> 
> Soweit ich weiß wird das Xenonlicht rötlich wenn es kurz vorm Ausfall steht.
> ...


 
klar blenden Halogenstrahler auch, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht so stark wie Xenon.

wenn Xenons vor dem Defekt sind, nimmt die Farbtemperatur ab oder zu, wie es im "Idealfall" ist weiß ich nicht.
Normale Xenon-Brenner im neuen Zustand haben ne Farbtemperatur von sagen wir mal 5000 Kelvin.
Das was ich so beobachte, ist dass die Farbtemperatur von Xenon-Brenner zu nimmt, ins blaue gehen und ins Violette, zu mal mit der Zeit auch die UV-Schutzschicht des Kolbens sich auflöst und UV-Licht ist wie wir alle wissen, nicht sonderlich gut fürs Auge und kommen wir in gegenden von 10.000 Kelvin

Ins rötlich gehend, nimmt die Farbtemperatur ab, bedeutet, dass es erst ins gelbe gehen muss, um ins rötliche zu gehen -> runter auf unter 2500Kelvin.
Was normal nicht ist.. weil wenn sich das Xenongas abnutzt, sich die Farbtemperatur nach oben verändert.

Nachgerüstete Xenon-System sind illegal?
wie meinst du das?
ich unterscheide da zwischen diese Ebay HID-Kits und Xenon-Scheinwerfer, die es von dem jeweiligen Herstellern auf der Aufpreisliste angeboten werden.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Genau, Xenonlampen, bei denen die Elektroden schon etwas mitgenommen sind färben sich rötlich bzw. eher rosa. Ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass diese bald defekt gehen.
> Es wäre schwachsinn, wenn defekte Xenons blau leuchten würden, denn es gibt ja bei einem großen Hersteller Xenonlampen mit dem Zusatz "cool-blue" - @Blindx
> 
> [...]



Nein, würde die Farbtemperatur abnehmen, müsste es über Gelb ins Rote gehen,ich für meinen Teil hab noch nie, gelbe Xenons im Straßenverkehr gesehen.
Weil um ins rote zu kommen, muss man erst durch die farbe gelb.
es kann sein, dass sich durch das zusammenspiel von sich ablösender UV-Schicht des Kolbens und das daraustretene UV-Licht auf die UV-Schicht des Schutzglases des Scheinwerfers (UV-Schutzschicht auf Scheinwerfer gegen Erblindung durch Sonnenstrahlen) dass es irgendwie rosa erscheint.
Darausfolgend...
nimmt man ein CIE-Diagramm zur Hand, verläuft die Farbtemperatur-Kurve im CIE-Diagramm von imaginärenfarbe->rot->gelb->weiß->blau->violett->imaginären Farben.
Durch diverse Einflüsse, der beschädigten UV-Schichten, *kann* durch unsichtbaren Farben/Infrarotlicht zur einer leichten Verschiebung der uns bekannten Farbtemperaturkurve führen, wo wir ins bei rosa/violett und blau wiederfinden.

klingt nach Mumpitz.. aber es wird ja ein riesen aufwand betrieben, damit Lampen, Farbtemperatur stabil bleiben, was bei Xenon noch nicht der fall ist und die Farbtemperatur nach oben wandert.
Von daher kann da alles mögliche passieren.
Ich für meinen teil hab noch nie rosa Xenon gesehen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2013)

Sofern nicht noch die SRA und automatische LWR nachgerüstet wird, also nur die Scheinwerfer gegen die Xenons getauscht werden , wirst du (sofern es sich nicht um die 25W-Modelle handelt) Probleme bekommen . Selbst wenn du beispielsweise die Hersteller-Xenons nachrüstest.


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sofern nicht noch die SRA und automatische LWR nachgerüstet wird, also nur die Scheinwerfer gegen die Xenons getauscht werden , wirst du (sofern es sich nicht um die 25W-Modelle handelt) Probleme bekommen . Selbst wenn du beispielsweise die Hersteller-Xenons nachrüstest.


 
wer tut sich bitte so einen Stress an? 
dazu muss man doch bekloppt sein.

ich persönlich sehe die Zukunft in Halogen, ohne großen weiteren technischen aufwand ggü. Xenon und LED-scheinwerfer, welches in der Produktion mehr sinn macht als Xenon und vorallem Farbetemperatur stabil bleibt.


----------



## JC88 (7. Mai 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Nachgerüstete Xenon-System sind illegal?
> wie meinst du das?
> ich unterscheide da zwischen diese Ebay HID-Kits und Xenon-Scheinwerfer, die es von dem jeweiligen Herstellern auf der Aufpreisliste angeboten werden.



Völlig egal obs ein 50€ eBay Xenon Kit ist fürn Golf 3 oder selbst nachgerüstet Herstellerxenonscheinwerfer.
Solange nicht auch eine SWRA und eine Niveauregulierung für die Linsen nachgerüstet wirds, ist es schlicht verboten.
Zudem müssen die Scheinwerfer für Xenon geeignet sein. 95% der Nachrüstscheinwerfer in "Linsenoptik" sind nicht für Xenon zugelassen.

Ob das bei den 25W Sets auch so ist weiß ich nicht, ich hab letztes Jahr mal was von der Regelung gehört, aber da hieß es noch das es auch da keine Ausnahme geben soll was SWRA und autom. Höhenverstellung betrifft.


----------



## Mosed (7. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist Xenon eine Muss-Ausstattung. Jetzt habe ich sogar Kurvenlicht. 

Das mit dem Blenden ist meiner Meinung nach was subjektives. Mich blenden andere Fahrzeuge extrem selten. Mag auch an dem automatisch abblendenen Innenspiegel liegen (wer sowas nicht hat, könnte aber auch manuell abblenden), aber auch von vorne fühle ich mich selten geblendet. 
Bei Xenon kann wenigstens niemand die Schweinwerfer per Rädchen falsch einstellen - bei Halogen fahren sicher viele mit falschen "Werten" rum.

Vielleicht machen viele derjenigen, die sich geblendet fühlen, auch schlichtweg den Fehler, dass sie in die Scheinwerfer reinschauen?! Ob es Xenon oder Halogen ist, muss man dann ja auch noch erkennen können. So mancher Blender hat vermutlich gar keine Xenon-Scheinwerfer, aber es wird einfach mal angenommen, weils blendet... Die meisten Fahrzeuge haben Halogen, behaupte ich mal.


Mit sich ändernen Farbtemperaturen etc. hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Nach LED kommt übrigens Laser! Ist schon in Konzeptfahrzeugen eingebaut.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Mai 2013)

Für mich ist Xenon auch ein muss, allein der Optik wegen.. Zum blenden muss erwähnt werden das es sich um einen Defekt handeln kann. Mir haben ne Zeitlang Autos auf entgegengesetzter Richtung aufgeblendet und ich hab mich immer gefragt was los ist weil die Scheinwerfer eigentlich eingestellt wurden. Als ich ihn dann mal auf der Hebebühne hatte musste ich feststellen das die Niveauregulierung abgebrochen war  Der Hebel hat sich immer automatisch in die Richtung gedreht bei dem die Scheinwerfer den falschen Befehl bekamen.

Aber ansonsten blenden mich Xenontechnisch eigentlich nur Jeeps wie X5 etc. Abblenden tu ich Abends NIE, ich kann so überhaupt nicht einschätzen was hinter mir los ist..


----------



## Zoon (7. Mai 2013)

Ein Großteil der Blender hat Halogenlampen und das Leuchtmittel falsch eingesetzt Lampe sitzt dann schief drin und schielt dann sonstwohin.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (7. Mai 2013)

Hi @all


Mal an alle diesel fahrer hier

Möchte mir bald ein neues auto zulegen..gebraucht..wäre froh wenn hier sich einige melden könnten die zufällig eis der modelle fahren...vorallem intressiert mich der dynamic eindruck..und evtl reale verbrauchswerte und sonstige besonderheiten...

Audi A6 Avant 3.0 tdi bj ab 05

Bmw 530d e61 und 535d e61


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Mai 2013)

@BlindxDeath

Ja du hast vmtl. Recht - ich will mich da jetzt aber auch nicht wegen einer rot oder rosa Färbung aufhängen 



> ich persönlich sehe die Zukunft in Halogen, ohne großen weiteren technischen aufwand ggü. Xenon und LED-scheinwerfer, welches in der Produktion mehr sinn macht als Xenon und vorallem Farbetemperatur stabil bleibt.


Sicher wird es in Zukunft noch viel Halogen geben, vorallem natürlich bei den günstigeren Fahrzeugen. Trotzdem hat sich Xenon schon längst durchgesetzt, der Bedarf ist immer noch steigend. Ob sich LED so richtig durchsetzt kann man nicht sagen. Jedenfalls steht die nächste Technologie schon bereit. 

@JC88


> Zudem müssen die Scheinwerfer für Xenon geeignet sein.


Das ist richtig, jede Leuchte braucht dafür eine eigene Zulassung. 

Bei 25 Watt Systemen braucht man sicher keine Waschanlage und keine autom. LWR mehr. Der Beetle verfügt nur noch über die autom. LWR, obwohl das nicht Vorschrift ist. (so weit ich weiß)

@Mosed


> Nach LED kommt übrigens Laser! Ist schon in Konzeptfahrzeugen eingebaut.


Die Serienfahrzeuge kommen bald - mehr darf ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Hi @all
> 
> 
> Mal an alle diesel fahrer hier
> ...


 
Pro 530d bzw. 535d. Der 535d geht sehr gut. Bei einer professionellen Optimierung erhält man standhaft um 340PS und 700NM aus dem Motor 
Verbrauch bei zügiger Fahrweise sollten um die 7-8l sein.


----------



## McZonk (7. Mai 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Audi A6 Avant 3.0 tdi bj ab 05


 Vom 3.0 TDI kann ich jetzt über rund 25tkm von geliterten 8,2 L/100 berichten - also tatsächlich _unter_ Werksangabe.  Allerdings - wie es dem Motor gehört - auch hauptsächlich Überlandfahrten und BAB. 

Bei entsprechendem Streckenprofil und ultra defensiv lässt er sich auch tatsächlich mit unter 7 Litern bewegen (min 6,5) und wenn man ihn fordert liegt er bei 10-11 L/100 (max 10,7).


----------



## Beam39 (7. Mai 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Hi @all
> 
> 
> Mal an alle diesel fahrer hier
> ...


 
Die 3.0 tdi's von Audi sind durch die Stange durch eigentlich sehr robust und zuverlässig, aber wie bei jedem Auto würde ich dir da eher zu FL-Modellen raten. Beim e61 das gleiche Spiel. Auch robuste Motoren, allerdings gabs/gibts beim 535d VFL Probleme mit den Ladern, und besonders wenn 2 verbaut sind würde ich sowas eher mit vorsicht genießen. Also auch hier nich den mit 272ps sondern mit 286ps nehmen.

Ich würde eher nen 530d nehmen und den ordentlich optimieren lassen, ein sooo großartiger Unterschied zum 535d ob optimiert oder nicht wird man nicht feststellen können.

Nen Kumpel fährt den 535d auch als e61. Der schiebt sehr souverän an und du hast nicht die typische Diesel-Charakteristik das dir obenrum die Luft ausgeht. Trotzdem zieht nen anderer Kumpel den Touring mit seinem sedan e46 330ci ab, was mich wirklich verwundert hat.. Kann auch sein das mit dem 5er etwas nicht stimmt, keine Ahnung.

Trotzdem würde ich dir eher zum 530er raten, wie gesagt. Der Verbrauch wird sich bei beiden kaum unterscheiden, dafür hast du halt im Worst-Case-Szenario einen Lader weniger, was dir immense Kosten einspart falls das eintreten sollte. Den 3l Diesel hat Bmw schon verdammt lange am laufen, der wird in jeder Hinsicht stabiler laufen als die neueren Motoren.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Mai 2013)

@gottlasseshirnregnen, mein Dad fährt nen A6 2,7l bj06, bis jetzt ist er 188tsd Kilometer ohne eine Macke gefahren, außer die Klimaanlage. Aber das hat ja weniger mit dem Motor zutun. An sich verbraucht der Motor 6,5 - 7,5 Liter und geht auch ordentlich, läuft super ruhig. Bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt, Öl braucht er auch nicht so häufig. Wir sind schon mehrere Male 4000-5000tsd Kilometer Touren gefahren, alles kein Problem.. Leider kann ich nicht mehr zu sagen, es kennen sich hier einige bestimmt besser mit dem Motor aus bzw. Mit Audi überhaupt.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (7. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Pro 530d bzw. 535d. Der 535d geht sehr gut. Bei einer professionellen Optimierung erhält man standhaft um 340PS und 700NM aus dem Motor
> Verbrauch bei zügiger Fahrweise sollten um die 7-8l sein.



Ja von den leistungsdaten hab ich auch schon gelesen...tendiere auch zum 535d..

Woher hast du die verbrauchswerte? Im netz hab ich schon alles von 7- !!14!! Liter gelesen



McZonk schrieb:


> Vom 3.0 TDI kann ich jetzt über rund 25tkm von geliterten 8,2 L/100 berichten - also tatsächlich _unter_ Werksangabe.  Allerdings - wie es dem Motor gehört - auch hauptsächlich Überlandfahrten und BAB.
> 
> Bei entsprechendem Streckenprofil und ultra defensiv lässt er sich auch tatsächlich mit unter 7 Litern bewegen (min 6,5) und wenn man ihn fordert liegt er bei 10-11 L/100 (max 10,7).



Welchen fährst du denn 224ps?

Bei mir waeren es ausschlieslich land und bab..

Bab allerdings fast as can



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die 3.0 tdi's von Audi sind durch die Stange durch eigentlich sehr robust und zuverlässig, aber wie bei jedem Auto würde ich dir da eher zu FL-Modellen raten. Beim e61 das gleiche Spiel. Auch robuste Motoren, allerdings gabs/gibts beim 535d VFL Probleme mit den Ladern, und besonders wenn 2 verbaut sind würde ich sowas eher mit vorsicht genießen. Also auch hier nich den mit 272ps sondern mit 286ps nehmen.
> 
> Ich würde eher nen 530d nehmen und den ordentlich optimieren lassen, ein sooo großartiger Unterschied zum 535d ob optimiert oder nicht wird man nicht feststellen können.
> 
> ...



Naja e61 lci fällt leider raus da budget nur etwa 8000 teuros


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2013)

Nutze bitte den Bearbeiten-Button. Ist ja grausam...


----------



## Riverna (7. Mai 2013)

Xenon ist schön, aber ich habe es bisher ohne auch ganz gut überlebt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Woher hast du die verbrauchswerte? Im netz hab ich schon alles von 7- !!14!! Liter gelesen


 
Spritverbrauch berechnen und Autokosten verwalten - Spritmonitor.de



Beam39 schrieb:


> Der schiebt sehr souverän an und du hast nicht die  typische Diesel-Charakteristik das dir obenrum die Luft ausgeht



Dem 30d und 35d geht obenrum eigentlich nicht die Luft aus. 
 Die Automatik beim 35d schaltet ja auch nicht umsonst erst bei 4800 1/min.


----------



## McZonk (7. Mai 2013)

gottlasseshirnregnen schrieb:


> Welchen fährst du denn 224ps?
> ...
> Bab allerdings fast as can


 Den 233 PS. Für den Allrad und den Wandler ist der Dicke doch recht sparsam - und er sieht auf der BAB auch mal Geschwindigkeiten >130, da mach dir keine Sorgen. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nutze bitte den Bearbeiten-Button. Ist ja grausam...


 Das Problem habe ich jetzt gerade mal behoben...


----------



## kazzig (7. Mai 2013)

7-14 Liter :>

Ich bin manchmal echt glücklich, wenn ich unter 16 Liter komme .... :/


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. Mai 2013)

Und das soll vernünftiger sein als Prolliges Basteln?


----------



## kazzig (7. Mai 2013)

Was du meinen?


----------



## Riverna (7. Mai 2013)

Nachbarn morgends mit dem Auspuff wecken ist mit einem C63 AMG cool... mit einem getunten Auto ist es jedoch peinlich. Hat er doch gestern hinreichend erklärt. Sein AMG im Endeffekt auch nur eine getunte C Klasse ist und AMG kocht auch nur mit Wasser... genau so wie ABT, Rothe und Co. Die können auch nicht mehr als ein halbwegs begabter KfZ-Mechatroniker der sein Privat Fahrzeug umbaut.


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2013)

Die können Garantie draufgeben und es mit einem schönen Logo teuer verkaufen


----------



## Riverna (7. Mai 2013)

ICH kann MIR auch eine Garantie geben, dass meine Sachen die ich verbaue funktionieren. Also hätte AMG für mich persönlich gar keinen Vorteil, der einzige Vorteil einer so großen Firma ist das sie über mehr Geld verfügen für Sonderanfertigungen. Ich muss zum Beispiel meine Adapter für die Skyline Bremsanlage selber in Auftrag geben, da kostet die Halterung in der Herstellung halt das 10 fache wie wenn AMG eine Kleinserie produziert. Qualitativ wird sich am Ende da aber kein Unterschied auftuen. Die meisten Leute denken jeder Tuner/Bastler ist gleich, die meisten denken bei Tuning immer an die Corsa B Fraktion mit ATU Bodykit und Azlack Auspuffblende. Aber es gibt auch einen kleinen Teil bei den Hobbytunern die richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen. Wenn ich öffentlich sagen würde wieviel tausende von Euros in meinem 92er Nissan schon steckt würden mir die Leute das nicht glauben. Ist dann halt Qualitativ auch nicht mit der McDonalds Fraktion zu vergleichen.


----------



## watercooled (7. Mai 2013)

Moment...du hast nen R33 gekauft?


----------



## Riverna (7. Mai 2013)

Nein wieso?


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @BlindxDeath
> 
> Ja du hast vmtl. Recht - ich will mich da jetzt aber auch nicht wegen einer rot oder rosa Färbung aufhängen
> 
> ...


 
ich behaupte mal, dass Xenonlicht in Autos bald von der Bildfläche verschwindet und sich Halogen und LED durchsetzen wird.
Das tolle bei LED ist ja, dass die Farbtemperatur die selbe bleibt.
du kannst die Farbtemperatur einfach komplett weiß lassen oder ins leicht gelbliche gehen.
Xenonlicht wird ja wie schon erwähnt mit der dauer ins bläuliche gehen, aber bei Nebel, Regen bzw. schlechter sicht, wird das bläuliche kurzwellige Licht stärker gestreut und der kontrast und die Sichtweite nimmt ab.
u.a ... wenn du wirklich im nebel oder regen steckst, wird Xenonlicht auf grund seiner Farbtemperatur vom nebel stärker reflektiert, du siehst dann eine helle weiße front und viel schwarz, eben da wo kein Licht hinkommt, das führt dazu dass deine augen ermüden und deine konzentration abnimmt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es falsch, zu sagen, dass Xenon viel besser ist als Halogen.
Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile von Halogenleuchten.


----------



## watercooled (8. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein wieso?



Weil du neulich spekuliert hast einen zu kaufen und eben davon redest bestimmte Teile fürn Sky herzustellen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Mai 2013)

Die Bremsanlage soll für den NX sein, eine Skyline Bremsanlage sollte ohne Probleme in einen Skyline passen. 
Den Gedanken Skyline habe ich verworfen, ist für den Alltag einfach nicht das richtige Auto und zwei Sommer/Freizeit Autos braucht kein Mensch. Einzige Alternative wäre ein MR2 Turbo, aber da findet man entweder nur Schrott oder total überteuerte Exemplare.


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> [...]AMG kocht auch nur mit Wasser... genau so wie ABT, Rothe und Co. Die können auch nicht mehr als ein halbwegs begabter KfZ-Mechatroniker der sein Privat Fahrzeug umbaut.


 
AMG mit ABT zu vergleichen entzieht sich eigentlich jeder Diskussionsgrundlage 
Aber wie gesagt, es ist deine Meinung und dagegen habe ich nichts.


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Bremsanlage soll für den NX sein, eine Skyline Bremsanlage sollte ohne Probleme in einen Skyline passen.
> Den Gedanken Skyline habe ich verworfen, ist für den Alltag einfach nicht das richtige Auto und zwei Sommer/Freizeit Autos braucht kein Mensch. Einzige Alternative wäre ein MR2 Turbo, aber da findet man entweder nur Schrott oder total überteuerte Exemplare.


 
ist aktuell auch schwer gute JDM fahrzeuge aufzutreiben.


----------



## Riverna (8. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> AMG mit ABT zu vergleichen entzieht sich eigentlich jeder Diskussionsgrundlage
> Aber wie gesagt, es ist deine Meinung und dagegen habe ich nichts.


 
Ich wette du warst noch nie bei ABT, Rothe und Co und hast die Arbeit von denen begutachtet. Aber von mir aus kann das ruhig jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage entziehen, deine Grundlage hast du gestern zu genüge erläutert. Ich kenne zum Beispiel Mitarbeiter von AMG und weiß darum aus erster Hand was da teilweise läuft... da ist auch nicht immer alles perfekt. AMG, Nismo und Co sind auch "nur" Werkstuner und arbeitet auch nicht besser oder schlechter als die Konkurrenz. Aber das kann man natürlich nur beurteilen wenn man sich dafür interessiert und die Thermatik dahinter versteht. Nur weil man einen Kaufvertrag für einen AMG ausfüllt bedeutet das natürlich nicht das man sich mit dem eigentlichen Hintergrund auskennt. Aber seit gestern wissen wir doch aus erster Hand, wie du zum Thema prollen stehst. Bin ich eigentlich uncool weil ich meine Nachbarn morgends auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nicht wecke und lieber mit Standgas aus der Spielstraße rolle?


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

Du hast deine Hausaufgaben aber nicht gemacht: Ich bin Mitarbeiter bei AMG. Es ist also nicht nur eine Unterschrift auf dem Kaufvertrag 
Außerdem kann ich mich nicht erinnern den letzten Satz von dir "so" wiedergegeben zu haben. Ergo übertreibst du, so wie es aussieht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Du hast deine Hausaufgaben aber nicht gemacht: Ich bin Mitarbeiter bei AMG. Es ist also nicht nur eine Unterschrift auf dem Kaufvertrag


 
also...
nen AMG bestellt man bei Mercedes, einen M bestellt man bei BMW, einen Alpina bestellt man bei Alpina, einen Brabus bestellt man bei Brabus.

zu ABT, Rothe oder MTM..da geht man mit seinen schon bereitsgekauften wagen hin.

diese beiden wege zu vergleichen..


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass ich einen AMG gekauft habe. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich einen fahre. Nicht, ich habe verglichen, sondern Riverna.


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass ich einen AMG gekauft habe. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich einen fahre. Nicht, ich habe verglichen, sondern Riverna.


 
hab ich auch nie behauptet 

hab da was feines für dich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dieses jahr steht noch nen shooting mit ner A-Klasse mit AMG-Paket und einer der C63's an


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

Ich bin es aber schon gewohnt, von vielen in meiner Altersgruppe gepöbelt zu werden. Damit muss ich wohl leben 
Das war jetzt auch nicht an dich gerichtet *g*


----------



## Riverna (8. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Du hast deine Hausaufgaben aber nicht gemacht: Ich bin Mitarbeiter bei AMG. Es ist also nicht nur eine Unterschrift auf dem Kaufvertrag [/QOUTE]
> 
> Dann weißt du denke ich selber, dass bei AMG genau so Fehler gemacht werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich bin es aber schon gewohnt, von vielen in meiner Altersgruppe gepöbelt zu werden. Damit muss ich wohl leben
> Das war jetzt auch nicht an dich gerichtet *g*


 
siehe oben, hab da was geändert


----------



## Beam39 (8. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dem 30d und 35d geht obenrum eigentlich nicht die Luft aus.
> Die Automatik beim 35d schaltet ja auch nicht umsonst erst bei 4800 1/min.



Ich hab ja gar nix anderes behauptet, lies nochmal 

Hmm, bei dem Budget und den genannten Autos wirds wohl auf eine hohe bis sehr hohe Laufleistung hinauslaufen.. Grade dann würde ich doch eher die als robuster bekannten Motoren nehmen. Und bei BMW darfst du dich eigentlich immer auf irgendwelche Achsteile freuen, wenn die nicht schon gewechselt wurden.

Ahh.. Diese C-Klasse ist echt zum dahinschmelzen.. Für mich eines meiner "realistischen" Traumautos.. Geile Bilder!


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, natürlich machen auch wir Fehler, das ist glaube ich (fast) nicht auszuschließen. Ich sage ja auch nicht pauschal, dass AMG der beste Haustuner oder überhaupt Tuner allgemein ist. Ich weiß aber halt auch, wie viele Menschen sich da tagtäglich den Kopf über diese Technik zerbrechen und tüfteln. Das ganze geht ja natürlich auch zurück zu Mercedes Benz - schließlich bekommen wir das Grundgerüst von denen 

@BlindxDeath: Ich habe auch noch was feines für dich, moment!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (8. Mai 2013)

Wo wir aber wieder beim Thema Geld wären, AMG verfüg einfach über eine ganz andere Finanzlage als kleine Tuner wie z.B. Rothe. Trotzdem heißt das nicht zwangläufig das sie schlechter sind. Im Grunde machen doch alle das gleiche, eine Basis verbessern. AMG, M-Power und Co machen das eben bevor der Wagen verkauft wird und die kleinen Tuner mit Fahrzeugen die schon in Besitz sind. In den kompletten Firmen sitzen schon fähige Leute  Egal ob Hobbytuner, kleine Tuningfirma oder Werkstuner... wenn man an die richtigen Leute kommt, hat man es mit Leuten zu tuen die wissen was zu machen ist.

Edit: Schöne Bilder, ich hau mich nun mal in die Falle.


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe direkt am zweiten Tag eine hardcore Bekanntschaft mit dem Bordstein gemacht (von vorne schauend links unten). Die Frontschürze ist unten eigentlich offen :X
Gott sei Dank wird der Wagen Ende September verschrottet *phew*


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

@kazzig

cool 
findst toll, wie sich Mercedes in den letzten Jahren so gibt, weg vom altherren-design und das sag ich als BMW Fahrer 



Beam39 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ahh.. Diese C-Klasse ist echt zum dahinschmelzen.. Für mich eines meiner "realistischen" Traumautos.. Geile Bilder!


 
danke 

hab da auch noch mehr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4Txrcg1zuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PFXbXDO9pKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FAIs_lVE-rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

Richtig gute Fotos - Hut ab!

Am Wochenende hole ich auch mal wieder mein Coupe raus und dann gibt es hoffentlich schöne Bilder am Bodensee


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

danke 

was für ein coupe denn?

ich kann mit modernen autos, die mir leisten kann, nicht wirklich was anfangen, bin irgendwie in den 80er und 90er jahre gefangen


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

C63 AMG Coupe 

Der beschissene Regen jedes Mal pünktlich zum WE hat es bis jetzt immer versaut...


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

hm..und ich muss mit nem bmw e36 und nem mazda mx5 vorlieb nehmen 
ja regen ist kacke, hab morgen frei und wollte ne kleine tour ins sauerland machen.. wird nichts drauß.

voll assi die ganzen bmw fahrer!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0EutGUdwHQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gHvrt0yVao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte manchmal so durch den stuttgarter Verkehr durchheizen 
Das Video ist echt krass, aber der M5 ist für mich der schönste bis jetzt gebaute, obwohl der F10 gut Konkurrenz macht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

e34 und e60 M5 sind schöne autos,
Vater hat nen normalen e60, den innenraum find ich jetzt aber nicht soo berauschend.
ich find, man sitzt zu eng drin, war in unserem alten e90 auch so.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BjI1lG2q4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gottlasseshirnregnen (8. Mai 2013)

Danke schonmal für die antworten..das mit dem innenraum vom e61 hab ich auch schon gelesen..
Muss man sic selbst anschauen obs einem gefällt..

Vom design und innenraum gefällt mir der a6 am besten..hab nur ein wenig bedenken wegen der fahrleistungen..is ja sau schwer die kiste..dann noch allrad und automat...

Naja...werd wohl mal alle drei kandidaten fahren und mal sehn bei welchem alles zusammen passt..


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2013)

Grad gelesen, die SPD und die Grünen haben neue Forderungen für Tempolimits gestellt. 120 auf der Autobahn und 80 auf Landstraßen. 

120 auf der Autobahn finde ich ja noch OK, aber 80 auf Landstraßen ist heftig lahm.


----------



## ich558 (8. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Grad gelesen, die SPD und die Grünen haben neue Forderungen für Tempolimits gestellt. 120 auf der Autobahn und 80 auf Landstraßen.
> 
> 120 auf der Autobahn finde ich ja noch OK, aber 80 auf Landstraßen ist heftig lahm.



Kommt sowieso nicht durch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Mai 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kommt sowieso nicht durch.


 
Wenn wohl, laufe ich Amok


----------



## Beam39 (8. Mai 2013)

Die neue A-Klasse sieht mit ensprechendem Amg-Paket super aus, aber komplett unverständlich die Sache mit dem Navi.. Also verkackter kann man nen Navi nich in ein Auto integrieren, sieht aus wie ein Nachrüstding.

Und der f10 macht dem e60 M in keinerlei hinsicht Konkurrenz. Der e60 als M5 ist für mich der bis jetzt beste M5, sieht man auch wenn man die Rundenzeiten von der NOS vergleicht vom f10 und dem e60, das ist eher nen Armutszeugnis. Über 6 Jahre Entwicklungszeit und dann solch ein Ergebnis. Aber gut. Diese Kisten werden ja mittlerweile eh nur fürs geradeaus brettern benutzt und was das angeht macht er mehr oder weniger nen guten Job, solange er auf trockenem Asphalt rennen kann.

Aber Emotionstechnisch ist dieses Auto kein Vergleich zu dem unendlich drehenden 10 Zylinder. Der war zwar belastend (für den einen oder anderen) beim normalen Stadtverkehr, aber er war Kompromissloser Sportler in der Klasse.


----------



## XE85 (8. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die neue A-Klasse sieht mit ensprechendem  Amg-Paket super aus, aber komplett unverständlich die Sache mit dem  Navi.. Also verkackter kann man nen Navi nich in ein Auto integrieren,  sieht aus wie ein Nachrüstding.



Noch schlimmer finde ich fast den Wählhebel für die Automatik am Lenkstock, genau wie den Tempomat.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und der f10 macht dem e60 M in keinerlei hinsicht Konkurrenz. Der e60  als M5 ist für mich der bis jetzt beste M5, sieht man auch wenn man die  Rundenzeiten von der NOS vergleicht vom f10 und dem e60, das ist eher  nen Armutszeugnis.



Vom Motor her definitiv(der F10 M5 ist ja nichts anderes mehr als ein getunter 550i), von der Optik ist der F10 mMn um Klassen besser als der E60.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2013)

120 auf der autobahn geht gar nicht.
 Genauso wie 80 auf landstraße.

Auf der autobahn werde ich nach längerer fahrt bei 120/ 130 derbst müde und unaufmerksam.

Dann lieber 160/170 und wach


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, bei 160 aufwärts zerren die Schlaglöcher wenigstens so am Lenkrad, dass man wach bleibt .


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Auf der autobahn werde ich nach längerer fahrt bei 120/ 130 derbst müde und unaufmerksam.
> 
> Dann lieber 160/170 und wach



Man kann für oder gegen ein Limit sein und es gibt auch Gründe für beide Seiten, aber sowas ist ja wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogenes Stammtischgeschwätz...

Wenn du Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten beim Autofahren hast, solltest du vlt. öfters mal ne Pause machen


----------



## kazzig (8. Mai 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer finde ich fast den Wählhebel für die Automatik am Lenkstock, genau wie den Tempomat.



Mercedes macht das bei den neuen Autos mittlerweile bewusst so und ganz ehrlich, ich finde, dass das auf jeden Fall die richtige Richtung ist - aber warum?
Das sicherste Fahren wäre, wenn der Fahrer seinen Blick nie wieder woanders als "geradeaus" richten müsste, aber wie wir wissen, ist das noch nicht möglich. Es gibt aktuell Anstrengungen von BMW das gesamte Infotainmentsystem in das head-up Display zu integrieren. Ich würde diesen Mut sehr begrüßen!
Wir verfolgen konsequent die Strategie, dass wir so viel wie möglich am Lenkrad haben möchten - unter anderem den Wahlhebel für die Automatik. Damit schlägst du natürlich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche: Du schaffst Sicherheit, in dem du beide Hände des Fahrers an das Lenkrad bindest. Das zweite, vielleicht nicht mehr so starke, Argument ist, dass du dafür ein zusätzliches Fach in der Mittelkonsole bekommst. Ich persönlich finde es ganz praktisch, da ich meine Sachen im Auto gern aufgeräumt habe und auch trenne (Handy + Kabel unter die Armauflage und Geldbeutel + Schlüssel in das zusätzliche Fach). Ich kann schon die Leute verstehen, die meinen, dass durch den Ganghebel etwas am Auto fehlt, aber ganz ehrlich: Bei einer Automatikschaltung brauche ich den Hebel auch nicht wirklich.

PS: Wippenschaltung ist einfach nur angenehm zum fahren 

EDIT: Erster Ausritt im CLA250 Edition 1 - ich werde berichten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## totovo (8. Mai 2013)

War vorhin mit das Auto meiner Eltern Waschen + Wachsen! Jetzt glänzt er wieder! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2013)

Ich wurde heute auf der Schwarzwaldhöhenstraße mal gehörig von nem GT86 abgeledert. Schönes Auto. Besonders das Heck!


----------



## XE85 (8. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Mercedes macht das bei den neuen Autos  mittlerweile bewusst so und ganz ehrlich, ich finde, dass das auf jeden  Fall die richtige Richtung ist - aber warum?
> Das sicherste Fahren wäre, wenn der Fahrer seinen Blick nie wieder  woanders als "geradeaus" richten müsste, aber wie wir wissen, ist das  noch nicht möglich.



Gebe dir vollkommen recht, nur wie of schaltet man während der Fahrt am Automatikwählhebel herum? Ich würde sagen bei normaler Fahrt überhaupt nicht, schreibst du ja selbst:



kazzig schrieb:


> Bei einer Automatikschaltung brauche ich den Hebel auch nicht  wirklich.



Bei mir war es eher so, als ich einmal eine E65 gefahren bin, das ich eher dadurch abgelenkt wurde weil man (zumindest anfangs) ständig aufpassen musste das man statt dem Scheibenwischer nicht am Automatikwählhebel herumschaltet. Ich bin froh das sich das bei BMW nicht durchgesetzt hat und (wieder) der Stick in der Mittelkonsole verwendet wird.



kazzig schrieb:


> Das zweite, vielleicht nicht mehr so starke, Argument ist, dass du dafür  ein zusätzliches Fach in der Mittelkonsole bekommst.



Da gibt es aber in meinen Augen klar bessere Lösungen als einen Lenkstockhebel. Mir gefällt beispielsweise kleines Rädchen sehr gut wie es zB bei Jaguar verbaut wird.


----------



## McZonk (8. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> EDIT: Erster Ausritt im CLA250 Edition 1 - ich werde berichten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @kazzig: Wenn du dich hier schon mit fremden Fotos brüstest: Ich nehme an, du hast die Erlaubnis das Foto hier hochladen zu dürfen - es handelt sich jedenfalls um eine Aufnahme mit Copyright - und zwar nicht von dir... 

Anderenfalls werde ich das Foto nämlich umgehend entfernen müssen, da wir hier nicht fremden Inhalt mit Copyright hosten werden.

(Btw: ist genau soetwas für mich "attention seeking"...)


----------



## watercooled (8. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, ich könnte manchmal so durch den stuttgarter Verkehr durchheizen
> Das Video ist echt krass, aber der M5 ist für mich der schönste bis jetzt gebaute, obwohl der F10 gut Konkurrenz macht.


 
Wo wohnst du denn genau wenn man Fragen darf?

@Zonk: Kazzig arbeitet doch beim Daimler, vielleicht sinds ja wirklich seine.


----------



## McZonk (8. Mai 2013)

Ehm, verlass dich da mal voll auf mich. Das sind sicherlich nicht seine Fotos, sondern die von einem PR-Fahrzeug gemachten Aufnahmen von Jan Gleitsmann aus März diesen Jahres aus Marseille .


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> @kazzig: Wenn du dich hier schon mit fremden Fotos brüstest: Ich nehme an, du hast die Erlaubnis das Foto hier hochladen zu dürfen - es handelt sich jedenfalls um eine Aufnahme mit Copyright - und zwar nicht von dir...
> 
> Anderenfalls werde ich das Foto nämlich umgehend entfernen müssen, da wir hier nicht fremden Inhalt mit Copyright hosten werden.
> 
> (Btw: ist genau soetwas für mich "attention seeking"...)


 
Das Bild ist vom 15.03. Angenommen, es ist SEIN erster Ausritt, dann stimmt entweder die Tatsache nicht, dass es heute der Erste ist oder das Bild stammt nicht von ihm. Netterweise sind die kompletten EXIFs im Bild. Das Original finden wir hier: Ungezähmt? Meine erste Probefahrt mit dem 2013 Mercedes-Benz CLA 250 “Edition 1″ (C117)
Glaube kaum, dass man sich als "Privatmann" eine Nikon D4 samt 24-70/2.8 leistet ...


----------



## watercooled (8. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, dass man sich als "Privatmann" eine Nikon D4 samt 24-70/2.8 leistet ...


 
Ähm. Kamera. Bilder machen tut 

@Zonk: Hab nix gesagt


----------



## Falk (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte am Wochenende das Vergnügen, ein paar Kilometer mit einem M550xd zu bewältigen - das Ding geht aber mal sowas von mit Druck nach vorne in jeder Lebenslage.


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

tzzzzzz..

guter freund hat von seiner redaktion nen porsche zum testen bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den CLA hab ich auch einmal in live gesehen..street culture in Nürnberg, bin über 1000km mit dem ollen MX5 gefahren 
war aber nur ein 220 cdi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann für oder gegen ein Limit sein und es gibt auch Gründe für beide Seiten, aber sowas ist ja wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogenes Stammtischgeschwätz...
> 
> Wenn du Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten beim Autofahren hast, solltest du vlt. öfters mal ne Pause machen



Auf was bezieht sich das "an den haaren herbeigezogenes stammtischgeschwätz"?

Konzentrations/müdigkeitsschwierigkeiten ja nur bei so niedrigen landstraßengeschwindigkeiten auf der AB


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Mai 2013)

Gilt aktuell nicht die reglung.. 130km/h Richtgeschwindigkeit und iwo darüber, je nach Fall, bei einer Kollision, beschränkte Haftung?

echt schrecklich dass die mittlerweile so teuer sind.. und als handschalter noch mehr -.-

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&categories=Limousine


----------



## Beam39 (9. Mai 2013)

@XE85 Klar, vom Aussehen her brauch man sich nicht streiten, der F10 sieht unheimlich gut und bullig aus und zeigt in gewisser Weise er hat. Der E60 hingegen hatte für mich mehr Understatement und hat nicht so dick aufgetreten.

Was ich vom CLA halten soll weiß ich zurzeit noch nicht wirklich. Ich seh den hier schon seit geraumer Zeit rumfahren, aber wirklich anfreunden kann ich mich mit dem nicht. Keine Frage, er steht optisch super da, aber er sieht mir einfach zu sehr wie nen zusammengedrückter CLS aus, ich persönlich würde mir den nicht kaufen, die A-Klasse hingegen schon eher. Ich weiß auch nicht welcher Kundenkreis damit angesprochen werden soll.


Zu Porsche fällt mir momentan kein anderes Wort als Top ein. Die Kerle dort in Zuffenhausen machen einen wirklich verdammt guten Job, mal ausgenommen die Cayennes und Panameras mit Diesel, aber man muss irgendwo auch mit der Masse schwimmen um zu überleben.

Was der neue Porsche 911 Performance-Technisch leistet ist einfach nur Wahnsinn, mal ausgenommen der Turbo und Turbo S. Sei es der Sprint von 0-100 oder das Jagen auf der Rennstrecke, einfach grandios. Gleiches gillt für den Cayman, optisch sowie technisch erste Sahne. Zudem sind diese Autos im Alltag angenehm zu bewegen, was man von den meisten anderen Supersportlern nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Mai 2013)

Ich saß vor 2 Wochen in einem CLA, wirklich ein tolles Auto, genau so der Preis, was man so Serienmäßig bekommt würde mir eigentlich schon reichen. Für/Ab 28.976,50€ einen neuen Mercedes Benz ist echt nicht teuer, ich find er sieht eher nach 60tsd aufwärts aus.


----------



## Zoon (9. Mai 2013)

Der CLA sieht von hinten einfach nur missglückt aus, dann lieber Klassische C Klasse oder "normale" A Klasse.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Auf was bezieht sich das "an den haaren herbeigezogenes stammtischgeschwätz"?
> 
> Konzentrations/müdigkeitsschwierigkeiten ja nur bei so niedrigen landstraßengeschwindigkeiten auf der AB


 
Das bezog sich auf dein Ermüdungs-"Argument"!

Ich bin auch nicht für Geschwindigkeitslimits auf der BAB (nur um das mal klarzustellen!), aber das ist ja kein Grund sich solch hanebüchene Argumente dagegen zu überlegen. MMn gibt es nur ein Argument dagegen: "Ich fahre gern schneller"! Alles andere ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Rein objektiv betrachtet gibt es eine Menge Gründe für solche Limits und dagegen eigentlich nur das subjektiv-egoistische "ich will nicht!"

Man kann jetzt natürlich versuchen seine Ablehnung argumentativ zu objektivieren - es wird aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gelingen! Deswegen sollte man auch so ehrlich sein und das zugeben.

Eine ähnlich emotionale und sachlich noch hanebüchenere Diskussion gab es, als ich noch ein Fahranfänger war (lang ists her...) um die Einführung der Tempo 30 Zonen in Wohngebieten...

Gegen deine Ermüdungstheorie sprechen so viele Argumente, von den Erfahrungen im Ausland (wo auch nicht an jedem zweiten Brückenpfeiler übermüdete Fahrer mit ihren Autos eingeschlagen sind), den Erfahrungen der noch langsamer fahrenden LKWs (die solange sie sich an die Ruhezeiten halten auch kein permanenter Sekundenschlaf vorherrscht) und der Tatsache, dass stundenlange Autofahrten prozentual jetzt nicht so die ganz große Rolle spielen, dass es sich schon beinahe verzweifelt anhört damit zu argumentieren.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Mai 2013)

Ich habe geschrieben dass ICH bei durchgehender Fahrt mit 120/130 müde werde.

Und das ist defenitiv meine Erfahrung und Fakt!
Wie das zum Beispiel bei dir ist weis ich nicht.
Wenn du bei den Geschwindigkeiten über längere Zeit nicht ermüdest , dann ist das doch gut.

Aber ich fahre mit 160 oder 170 auch über längere Zeit hochkonzentriert und werde nicht müde.
Ist halt meine persönliche Erfahrung


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben dass ICH bei durchgehender Fahrt mit 120/130 müde werde.


 
Du bist halt was ganz besonderes...


----------



## >ExX< (9. Mai 2013)

Endlich habe ich die Bestätigung


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gestern vom Schwarzwald back nach Mainz gefahren. Es war nicht möglich, einmal schneller als 160 zu fahren. Trotz Abstand hätte ich drei mal fast nen Auffahrunfall gehabt, weil sich im letzten Moment ein Rechtsüberholer vor mich geschoben hat und vor ihm stark abgebremst wurde. Btw. Abstand zu lassen ist deswegen sowieso kaum noch möglich. Man muss ja dem vorausfahrenden Auto auf die Pelle rücken. Sobald da eine Lücke ist, sticht jemdand von der rechten Spur kommend rein. Gleichzeitig (vielleicht aus dem Grund) hat man irgendwelche SUVs im zwei Meter Abstand mit Lichthupe im Nacken, kann aber selber nicht schneller, weil vor einem alles verstopft ist. 

Bei der Verkehrsdichte, würde ich mir ein Tempolimit mit starker Verkehrsüberwachung und drastischen Strafen (Beispiel Schweiz) schon wünschen. Wenn ich das nächste Mal in den Schwarzwald fahre, fahre ich über Frankreich. Da ist wenigstens Tempolimit. Das finde ich auf längeren Reisen wesentlich Angenehmer. Zumdindest bei der aktuellen Verkehrssituation. Von mir aus, kann ja tagsüber Tempolimit 120 sein und nachts auf ABs wo kein Tempolimit wegen Lärmschutz ist, für zwei oder drei Stunden das Tempolimit aufgehoben sein. Dann kämen die Raser auch zum Zuge und tagsüber würde man wesentlich entspannter reisen können.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2013)

Im Prinzip keine schlechte Idee, nur ist nachts rasen ja schon heute verboten... das würde man kaum aufheben!


----------



## XE85 (9. Mai 2013)

Wobei ich da sagen muss, das Problem mit dem rausschneiden aus der ersten Spur in eine Lücke die eigentlich gar nicht da ist hast du auch bei Tempolimit 130. Es ist höchstens der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied nicht ganz so groß. Die Dauerlichthupenfraktion gibt es auch bei uns - da wirst du auch angeblinkt wenn du mit Tacho 150 eine LKW überholst, obwohl derjenige schon allein damit eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen hat bei dem Tempo überhaupt aufzuschließen, denn da muss er deutlich über der Toleranzgrenze schneller als 130 fahren.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Im Prinzip keine schlechte Idee, nur ist nachts rasen ja schon heute verboten... das würde man kaum aufheben!


 
Hab ich was verpasst? Ich darf nachts nich mehr schnell fahren?!


----------



## watercooled (9. Mai 2013)

Wo steht denn das?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Mai 2013)

22-06 Uhr steht immer unter den 120km/h schildern.


----------



## computertod (9. Mai 2013)

das gilt aber auch nur dort wo diese Schildkombination steht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> 22-06 Uhr steht immer unter den 120km/h schildern.


 
Bei uns hier umgekehrt 

 6-18 Uhr 130 km/h auf der A1 oder so ähnlich.


----------



## riedochs (9. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte heute Morgen "Freie Bahn mit Marzipan" nach Darmstadt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=corYkw-eGOA


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Mai 2013)

Die Schilder stehen auf der A215. Die Raser Strecke im Norden  Optimal um sein Auto mal auszufahren.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das?


 
"Bei Dunkelheit ist das Tempo so anzupassen, dass man innerhalb der Reichweite des Abblendlichts die Möglichkeit zur Reaktion hat." So oder so ähnlich formulierte es mein Fahrlehrer mal .



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> 22-06 Uhr steht immer unter den 120km/h schildern.


 
Bei uns isses 130 von 6-22Uhr ... A2 und die Story mit den Materialfehlern in den Schilderbrücken und so ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Optimal um sein Auto mal auszufahren.


 
Mein Auto wird immer ausgefahren, wenn keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung vorhanden ist 
Deshalb hab ich mir auch einen Diesel zugelegt, da man mit recht geringem Verbrauch schnell fahren kann


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Ich darf nachts nich mehr schnell fahren?!



Das hast du im Prinzip noch nie dürfen.



watercooled schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das?


 
In der STVO und nebenbei gebietet einem der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass man, wenn man bloß 50m bzw. 150m (mit Fernlicht) weit sieht keine 200km/h fahren sollte. Bei Nebel fährt man ja auch langsamer...

Ausnahme ist, wenn so viel los ist, dass man die Scheinwerferkegel der anderen Fahrzeuge mit nutzen kann um die eigene Sicht zu erweitern. Wenn aber soviel los ist, dass man eine durchgehend beleuchtete Fahrbahn hat, dann sollte man auch nicht unendlich an der Temposchraube drehen - da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz...


----------



## kazzig (9. Mai 2013)

Dass das Bild mit dem CLA nicht von mir stammt hätte ich vielleicht schreiben sollen, das stimmt. Ich habe aber um Erlaubnis gefragt, das Bild uploaden zu dürfen!

Tja, was soll man groß zur Edition 1 sagen, aber meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass sich der Aufpreis von 6.426 € nicht lohnt, wenn man nicht auf das neongelb im Innenraum steht. Mich persönlich hat es nicht direkt gestört, aber so richtig wohl habe ich mich darin nicht gefühlt (ja, es sind noch mehr Veränderungen durch die Edition 1, aber sie rechtfertigen meiner Meinung nicht den hohen Kaufpreis. Ist halt für Liebhaber und Sammler gedacht, nehme ich an). 
Der Motor, M270 bereits aus der A-Klasse bekannt, hat einen ähnlich starken Durchzug wie in der A-Klasse, hat jedoch bei Kickdown trotzdem eine kleine Gedenksekunde. Empfehlenswert ist es daher eher über die Wippen runterzuschalten. Was mir leider persönlich fehlt ist die Variante "Sport" beim CLA. Es ist unglaublich, was die Jungs aus der Abgas- und Akustikabteilung noch rausgeholt haben. Dazu zählen sämtliche Modifikationen des Endschalldämpfers, Motorelektronik, ESP, Gaspedalkennlinie, etc. Es fehlt z.B. das Zwischengas, die applizierten Zündungen nach sehr spät bei Lastwegnahme (das sind die "Explosionen" die man meist hört) usw. Mir hat es gefehlt, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch zu sehr verwöhnt von der Versuchsfahrt mit dem A45 AMG - wer weiß.

*Noch eine kurze Info zur Motorenpalette: *Ab Herbst 2013 wird es einen M270 Schichter geben mit Verbrauchsvorteilen etc. Für die sofortige Veröffentlichung wäre der Motor zu teuer angekommen beim Kunden.
Ansonsten das gewohnte Design der A-Klasse. Platz hat man hinten genau so wenig wie in der A-Klasse. Wer also gerne mal andere Personen transportiert, sollte sich irgendwo bei der E-Klasse umschauen


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das hast du im Prinzip noch nie dürfen.
> 
> In der STVO und nebenbei gebietet einem der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass man, wenn man bloß 50m bzw. 150m (mit Fernlicht) weit sieht keine 200km/h fahren sollte. Bei Nebel fährt man ja auch langsamer...
> 
> Ausnahme ist, wenn so viel los ist, dass man die Scheinwerferkegel der anderen Fahrzeuge mit nutzen kann um die eigene Sicht zu erweitern. Wenn aber soviel los ist, dass man eine durchgehend beleuchtete Fahrbahn hat, dann sollte man auch nicht unendlich an der Temposchraube drehen - da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz...




Wenn es um ein mögliches Tempolimit geht, pochen viele Deutsche mit vollkommen irrationalen Argumenten auf das Recht zum Rasen. Die Wahrheit ist halt, es gibt keine guten Gründe gegen ein Tempolimit - und die Debatte darum erinnert leider sehr stark an den Streit um schärfere Waffengesetze in den USA.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2013)

Meine Rede. Ich geb ja zu, dass ich auch nicht für ein Limit bin, bin aber eben auch so ehrlich, mir die reine Emotionalität dieser Haltung einzugestehen und denke mir keine pseudo-objektiven Begründungen für meine Haltung aus. Objektiv spricht nicht viel für einen Verzicht auf ein Limit. Aber so ist das eben. Auf der anderen Seite geht das Leben mit Limit auch weiter...

Ich halte es aber natürlich für politischen Selbstmord der SPD das Thema zu Wahlkampfzeiten aufzubringen. Irgendwie tun die momentan alles um die Wähler zu verschrecken. Bei den Grünen ist das was anderes, deren Klientel wird durch solche Aussagen nicht verschreckt.


----------



## McZonk (9. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Dass das Bild mit dem CLA nicht von mir stammt hätte ich vielleicht schreiben sollen, das stimmt. Ich habe aber um Erlaubnis gefragt, das Bild uploaden zu dürfen!


 Schon ziemlich dreist, dass du dich dann auch noch traust so einen Quatsch hier zu schreiben! Es liegt Jan Gleitsmann nämlich __keine__ Anfrage vor. Ich habe das für dich jetzt aber nachgeholt und das Bild darf damit drin bleiben.


----------



## keinnick (9. Mai 2013)

Wie es aussieht ist die Welt wohl klein


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Mai 2013)

Mit einem Tempolimit sind die Deutschen Autobahnen keine richtigen Autobahnen mehr, jedes Land braucht irgendwas was es von anderen Unterscheidet, die USA hat ihr Waffengesetz, bzw kein Waffengesetz und wir haben kein Tempolimit auf den Autobahnen, dafür kommen Jährlich mehrere tausend Touristen nach Deutschland. So steh ich zum Thema.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Mai 2013)

Hm, ich glaube, dass der Einbruch in der Tourismusbranche recht überschaubar bliebe, wenn bei uns ein Tempolimit käme... Die meisten kommen dann doch aus anderen Gründen.
Wieviele Touristen fliegen denn eigentlich in die USA wegen deren Waffengesetze?

Also auch diese Argumentation ist reichlich schwach wie ich finde.


----------



## totovo (9. Mai 2013)

Naja, dass nicht vorhandene Tempolimit mit dem nicht vorhandenen Waffengesetz in den USA zu vergleichen halte ich aber auch für etwas an den Haaren herbei gezogen...

Das sind ja schon himmelweite Unterschiede Das sollte man nicht vergleichen!


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Mai 2013)

Natürlich sind das keine wirklich guten Argumente, darum ging's mir auch nicht, auch wenn man versucht welche zu finden ist es schwer das weiß ich. Mir würde es reichen wenn es in ganz Deutschland nur einen 50km langen Teil der z.b A1 gibt, in dem es kein Tempolimit gibt, einfach um mal legal auf die Kacke zu hauen.. Und nein ich bin kein Raser, ich bin erst grad dabei meinen Führerschein zu machen, jedoch kann ich viele Autofahrer verstehen die gegen das Tempolimit sind.


----------



## STSLeon (9. Mai 2013)

Wenn du legal auf die Kacke hauen willst, dann gibt dann verschwindet man auf die Rennstrecke, auf der AB gradeaus mit 200+ zu knallen ist auch nicht die Erfüllung des Autofahrens...Mit einem Tempolimit habe ich kein Problem, aber mit der Höhe von 120 km/h. Richtgeschwindigkeit ist doch 130, da kann man das Tempolimit anlehnen und 130 oder noch 140 draus machen.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2013)

Naja, Tempolimit 120 ist ja quasi 140 ;o)


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2013)

Mach das mal in der Schweiz, ist unheimlich günstig .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte mich zu einem Tempolimit von 250km/h überreden lassen


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Mai 2013)

Das wäre aber auch an der Schmerzgrenze


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mach das mal in der Schweiz, ist unheimlich günstig .


 
Den schweizer Strafenkatallog würde ich mir bei uns wünschen!


----------



## Beam39 (9. Mai 2013)

Hier hat doch gestern oder so jemand geschrieben das nen gt86 ihm davongefahren ist, warst das nicht du Scholle?

Hatte grad ne Begegnung mit einem. Bin den e36 325i Coupe eines Kumpels gefahren (Schaltwegverkürzung, kurze Hinterachsübersetzung, optimierte Software, laut Prüfstand 220ps) sind beide angefahren haben bei etwa 3000 Umdrehungen voll durchgetreten. Wir sind auf Anhieb ein Stück vorgefahren und konnten den Vorsprung kontinuierlich bis etwa 180kmh auf gut 2 Wagenlängen ausbauen. Der hatte auch die riesige Frittentheke drauf, keine Ahnung obs ne Sonderausstattung ist.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man den mit dem e36 sogar auf Rennstrecken gut jagen kann, so dufte ist das dann irgendwie doch nicht. Optisch macht der ne Menge her, steht top da, aber ihm fehlen für diese Optik mindestens 100ps, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2013)

Der Vorteil vom GT86 ist nicht das geradeaus sprinten, sondern der Fahrspaß vor allem in Kurven. Das Auto fühlt sich einfach geil an zu fahren. Und in Sachen Optik eh ein Augenschmaus. Laut einigen Testern macht er mehr Spaß als der 370Z zum Beispiel. Geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles  

Und zum Thema Gute Optik = Viel Leistung kann ich immer nur den Kopf schütteln. Wieso darf ein nicht so starkes PS - Auto nicht trotzdem aerodynamisch und sportlich aussehen? Mir würde die Leistung vom GT86 dicke reichen und das Design spricht mich einfach extrem an.


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Mai 2013)

Ich denke, dass die Lobby der Automobilindustrie gerade in Deutschland kein Interesse an einem Tempolimit hat.
Man verkauft sicher lieber große PS-starke Autos, mit denen man das Image immer noch besser polieren kann
als mit E-Autos.
Persönlich bin ich auch aus Bequemlichkeit dagegen. Ich hab mir schon oft vorgenommen, gemütlich und spritsparend
zu fahren. Aber irgendwie pendelt sich immer so eine Wohlfühlgeschwindigkeit von 160-180 ein.
Ab 200 wird es dann doch etwas anstrengend, man muss sich mehr konzentrieren- solche Geschwindigkeiten fährt man also
"mit Absicht", während eben 160 eher so "nebenbei" erreicht werden.

Ein niedrig angesetztes Limit wäre also eher ne große Geldbeschaffungsmaßnahme für den Staat, als ein Sicherheitsfaktor.


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hier hat doch gestern oder so jemand geschrieben das nen gt86 ihm davongefahren ist, warst das nicht du Scholle?
> 
> Hatte grad ne Begegnung mit einem. Bin den e36 325i Coupe eines Kumpels gefahren (Schaltwegverkürzung, kurze Hinterachsübersetzung, optimierte Software, laut Prüfstand 220ps) sind beide angefahren haben bei etwa 3000 Umdrehungen voll durchgetreten. Wir sind auf Anhieb ein Stück vorgefahren und konnten den Vorsprung kontinuierlich bis etwa 180kmh auf gut 2 Wagenlängen ausbauen. Der hatte auch die riesige Frittentheke drauf, keine Ahnung obs ne Sonderausstattung ist.
> 
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man den mit dem e36 sogar auf Rennstrecken gut jagen kann, so dufte ist das dann irgendwie doch nicht. Optisch macht der ne Menge her, steht top da, aber ihm fehlen für diese Optik mindestens 100ps, schade eigentlich.



bedenkt man noch die tatsache, dass der 325i e36 auch noch einen trägen grauguss motor mit 6 zylindern hat...
meiner meinung nach ist der 318is, 325i und 328i e36 immer noch konkurenzfähig auto, verglichen mit heutigen autos mit vergleichbarer leistung.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Mai 2013)

Deswegen habe ich ja anbemerkt das ich mir gut vorstellen kann die Kiste mit dem e36 auf der Piste zu jagen. Die e36 sind beliebte Fahrzeuge für die Rennstrecke, und da der e36 meines Freundes, neben der oben erwähnten Dinge, noch nen Gewindefahrwerk und ne Sportkupplung drin hat, dürfte es ziemlich eng für den gt86 werden. Und auch ein e36 fühlt sich mit entsprechendem Setup extrem geil zum Fahren an 

Und das mit dem Aussehen war mehr auf die Frittentheke bezogen. Tut mir leid, aber das ding muss echt nicht sein. Das ist dann mehr Schein als sein und wenn das jemandem gefällt dann ist das sicherlich Geschmackssache aber derjenige solle sich dann bitte auch nicht über 1.6l 3er Golfs mit 4 Endrohren etc. pp. aufregen. Solche Flügel haben F1 Kisten drauf, aber auch nur weil sie dort den nötigen Abtrieb entwickeln müssen, der gt86 kommt gewiss auch ohne zurecht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Mai 2013)

auch wenn mein e36 328i nen kombi ist.. reißt der auch so einiges ^^

Ansaugbrücke vom 325i e36,
AC Schnitzer Fahrwerk

im laufe des jahres sollen noch paar veränderungen kommen.


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hier hat doch gestern oder so jemand geschrieben das nen gt86 ihm davongefahren ist, warst das nicht du Scholle?



Ja. Aber ich war auch leichte Beute, da ich mit 60 über die Schwarzwaldhöhenstraße gecruist bin, da meine Frau die Aussicht genießen wollte.


----------



## Zoon (10. Mai 2013)

Die Biertheke beim GT86 ist zum Glück nur Sonderaustattung. 

Klar motortechnisch gibts besseres, solange es geradeausgeht ist jeder Mainstream Vertreter Diesel schneller. Somit keine Kunst den GT86 auf der Autobahn mit nem 325i abzuhängen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Lobby der Automobilindustrie gerade in Deutschland kein Interesse an einem Tempolimit hat.
> Man verkauft sicher lieber große PS-starke Autos, mit denen man das Image immer noch besser polieren kann
> als mit E-Autos.



Ein mögliches Tempolimit hat wenig mit den Autoverkäufen oder der PS Stärke der verkauften Autos zu tun. Als Beispiel mag hier die Schweiz gelten. Dort hat man ein Tempolimit (wie ja praktisch überall auf der Welt), dazu recht ordentliche Strafen und damit verbunden halten sich die meisten Fahrer an die Limits, aber die Autos die sich dort verkaufen sind im Schnitt stärker motorisiert als z.B. bei uns! Aus Italien kommen zig Supersportwagen, die sich dennoch gut (gemessen am Marktsegment) verkaufen und an keinem Imageproblem leiden. In den USA sind dicke Motoren nach wie vor das Maß der Dinge... Also um die Autoindustrie mach ich mir da keine Sorgen - die werden zwar einmal mehr das Ende des Abendlandes verkünden, wie schon z.B. bei der Einführung des Kats, aber auch da geht das Leben weiter.

Große PS starke Autos werden ja aufgrund eines Limits nicht verboten.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Persönlich bin ich auch aus Bequemlichkeit dagegen.



Jetzt wirds ehrlich...



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ein niedrig angesetztes Limit wäre also eher ne große Geldbeschaffungsmaßnahme für den Staat, als ein Sicherheitsfaktor.


 
Interessante und überraschende Wendung deiner Argumentation! Wie du zu der Schlussfolgerung kommst ergibt sich aus deinen Ausführungen aber so gar nicht, auch wenn die Formulierung unterstellt, dass du das davor dargelegt hättest...

Das mit der Geldbeschaffung für den Staat ist ja auch so ein abgedroschenes Totschlagargument. Wenn der Staat hier Geld mehr rausziehen wollte, dann wäre das heute schon ganz einfach möglich indem man die Geschwindigkeitskontrollen verstärkt durchführt. Genug Autobahn mit Limit wäre dafür schon vorhanden, da brauchts nicht noch die letzten Meter die heute noch ohne ein Limit sind. Es wird aber nicht gemacht, es ist sogar so, dass weite Teile der heute schon beschränkten Autobahnen heute gar nie kontrolliert werden. Das Risiko geblitzt zu werden ist recht niedrig und es gibt keinen Grund zur Annahme, dass sich das in Zukunft ändern würde aufgrund eines generellen Limits.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Mai 2013)

Man muss aber nicht alles befürworten was von der Politik kommt. Nur weil es in anderen Ländern so ist.

Ich fahre gern 150+ und finde es eine Zumuttung wenn ich aufn mal nur noch mit 120 rumtuckern sollte. Ein Fahrt von Bremen nach Hamburg werden viele Leute über die A1 noch kennen aus den letzten Jahren. Wo man früher mal eben 45-60min gebraucht hat werden jetzt 90min. 

Meine Zeit des lebens geht dadurch verloren. Für Leute mit täglichem Arbeitsweg über solche Strecken ist das eine Zumuttung. Vertreter schaffen nur noch die Hälfte am Tag oder können ihre Job nicht mehr ausführen weil sie keinen Lappen haben. Alles muss immer schneller und größer und weiter aber da werden wir eingebremst.  

Die Politik hat ganz andere Probleme als  eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung.

Mein persönlicher Hauptgrund dagegen ist nunmal das ich gern schneller fahre und ein generelles 120 mir einfach zu langsam ist und nervt. Da brauch ich nichts schön reden oder ausreden suchen das ist so. Und wenn ich ein Teilstück sehe wo offen ist dann gib ich halt Gas. Es macht mir Spass auch mal 200 zu fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2013)

Ich finde der GT86 ist zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Wenn ich einen Zweitwagen suche, der auf Kurvenspaß ausgelegt ist, würde ich mich anderweitig umschauen.
Caterham hat den Supersport R rausgebracht, mit einem 2l Sauger, 180PS, serienmäßiges Sperrdiff und das Ganze wiegt nur knapp 540KG 
Kostet unter 30.000€ und ist für mich die weitaus interessantere Option.
Caterham Cars - Designed for racing, built for living


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Man muss aber nicht alles befürworten was von der Politik kommt. Nur weil es in anderen Ländern so ist.



Das verlangt ja auch niemand. Abgesehen davon: Befürworter habe ich bis jetzt hier noch keine gesehen - doch Scholle glaub ich. Ansonsten befürwortet das doch hier gar niemand.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich fahre gern 150+ und finde es eine Zumuttung wenn ich aufn mal nur noch mit 120 rumtuckern sollte. Ein Fahrt von Bremen nach Hamburg werden viele Leute über die A1 noch kennen aus den letzten Jahren. Wo man früher mal eben 45-60min gebraucht hat werden jetzt 90min.



Das würde ja - einen 120er Schnitt zugrundegelegt - eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 240 in der Vergangenheit bedeuten... Respekt! 



1821984 schrieb:


> Meine Zeit des lebens geht dadurch verloren. Für Leute mit täglichem Arbeitsweg über solche Strecken ist das eine Zumuttung. Vertreter schaffen nur noch die Hälfte am Tag oder können ihre Job nicht mehr ausführen weil sie keinen Lappen haben. Alles muss immer schneller und größer und weiter aber da werden wir eingebremst.



Das ist ja jetzt wieder purer Stammtisch...

Die Vertreter dürften auch in Zukunft schneller als 70-80 fahren um ihre Arbeit zu machen... Deswegen bin ich zuversichtlich, dass die mehr als die Hälfte ihrer Arbeit auch im Falle eines Limits schaffen würden. Anderswo auf der Welt ist die Zivilisation auch nicht bei Einführung eines Limits zusammengebrochen - warum sollte das ausgerechnet bei uns unüberwindliche (oder überhaupt irgendwelche) Probleme schaffen?

Bei einer einigermaßen realistisch möglichen Durchnittsgeschwindigkeit auf normal befahrenen, staufreien Autobahnen von nicht nennenswert über 130 oder vlt. max. 140 (und je nach Fahrstrecke 70-90 km/h über alles), würde man bei einer Einschränkung auf 120 keine wirklich nennenswerte Mehrzeit im Auto verbringen müssen. Zumal 130-140 Tacho ja auch in Zukunft von vielen gefahren werden würde. Die ggf. resultierende Reduzierung von stockendem Verkehr und vlt. auch Stau könnte je nach Strecke unterm Strich sogar für höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten sorgen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Hauptgrund dagegen ist nunmal das ich gern schneller fahre und ein generelles 120 mir einfach zu langsam ist und nervt. Da brauch ich nichts schön reden oder ausreden suchen das ist so. Und wenn ich ein Teilstück sehe wo offen ist dann gib ich halt Gas. Es macht mir Spass auch mal 200 zu fahren.



Das ist wie gesagt der einzig stichhaltige Punkt.


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das verlangt ja auch niemand. Abgesehen davon: Befürworter habe ich bis jetzt hier noch keine gesehen - doch Scholle glaub ich. Ansonsten befürwortet das doch hier gar niemand.



Jo, ich. Ich fahr jetzt schon eigentlich immer nur max. 130 per Tempomat.


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Lobby der Automobilindustrie gerade in Deutschland kein Interesse an einem Tempolimit hat.
> Man verkauft sicher lieber große PS-starke Autos, mit denen man das Image immer noch besser polieren kann
> als mit E-Autos.


 
Wo kommt eigentlich dieser weit verbreitete Irrglaube her, dass PS-Starke Autos wegen der Höchstgeschwindigkeit gekauft werden? Den Meisten geht es um die Beschleunigung. In den USA, China, etc mit Tempolimit verkaufen sich stark motorisierte Autos Bestens.
Ein Bugatti Veyron schafft über 400 km/h - das schafft man i.d.R. nicht mal in Deutschland auf der Autobahn.

Da einzige was sicherlich weniger verkauft wird, sobald es ein Tempolimit gibt, sind die Freischaltungen für 250+. Die bringen dann echt nur noch denjenigen was, die auf die Rennstrecke wollen.

Und da ein Tempolimit erwiesenermaßen nicht zur Verkehrssicherheit auf Autobahnen beiträgt (siehe Unfallstatistiken in D in beschränkten Bereichen und anderen Ländern), wäre die Einführung absoluter Schwachsinn - aber das würde ja zu Politikern passen. Siehe z.B. Umweltzonen. Dämliche Ampelschaltungen, die alle 10m einen Stopp erzwingen, aber hoffen der Wind hält an den Schilder an und trägt den Feinstaub nicht weiter.

Was meiner Meinung nach zur Verkehrssicherheit beitragen würde:
Starke Sanktionierung von Autofahrern, die 
1. nicht blinken
2. rücksichtlos die Spuren wechseln
3. durchgehend in der Mitte fahren
4. zu dicht auffahren


Tempo 120 wäre aber echt zu niedrig. Bei 140 bis 160 dürfte die Akzeptanz deutlich höher liegen - wenns denn unbedingt sein müsste.

@Scholle_sat: Mit 130 liegts du aber auch bereits über die manchmal diskutierten 120 ...


----------



## 1821984 (10. Mai 2013)

Was hat denn eine Tempolimit mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zu tun? 

Ich fahre so wenig AB km da erreiche ich auch bei puren 200+ (die ich jetzt grad fahre) nie einen Durchschnitt von 120 Das eine hat mit dem anderen doch nichts zu tun. Worauf wird sich da bezogen?
Meine persönliche Meinung spiegelt aber die von vielen wieder auch wenn es nicht alle einfach so sagen. 

Ich fahre gern schnell weil ich es kann!

Und wie Mosed es richtig schreibt gibt es auch keinen wirklichen Grund so etwas einzuführen. Mal will wohl nur wieder irgendwas bewegen was man wirklich merkt. Egal wie Sinnvoll das nun ist oder nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich finde der GT86 ist zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Wenn ich einen Zweitwagen suche, der auf Kurvenspaß ausgelegt ist, würde ich mich anderweitig umschauen.
> Caterham hat den Supersport R rausgebracht, mit einem 2l Sauger, 180PS, serienmäßiges Sperrdiff und das Ganze wiegt nur knapp 540KG
> Kostet unter 30.000€ und ist für mich die weitaus interessantere Option.
> Caterham Cars - Designed for racing, built for living


 
Es gibt genug Autos welche nicht mal 150PS und weitaus mehr kosten, gerade deutsche Autos sind übertrieben überteuert. 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Tuningpotenzial vom GT86 aus? Kann man günstig mehr Leistung rausholen oder wirds schwierig?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. Mai 2013)

Wenn es ein Gesetzliches Tempolimit geben würde, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das es auch zu mehr Unfällen kommt, wieso? Wenn man jetzt eine lange Strecke fährt, den ganzen Tag mit 120 auf der Autobahn unterwegs, vielleicht noch mit Tempomat wenn es der Verkehr zulässt, dann wird man mit der schnell Müde, weil man kaum noch was machen muss. Es wird vielleicht nicht die ganze Zeit nach vorn geschaut und und und.. Ohne Tempolimit beschleunige ich dann auch ein zwei mal kurz auf 160 oder mehr, dadurch bin ich dann aber auch mehr auf die Straße fixiert.

 Ich denke auch das durch ein Tempolimit die Straßen oft verstopft sind, man sieht das doch schon wenn einer auf der linken Spur 'parkt' es füllt sich und füllt sich. 

Ich finde so ein abkommen einfach unnötig Deutschland ist das Autoland schlecht hin, sollen sie uns doch die Autobahnen lassen, die sind doch schon teilweise so gut ausgebaut, es wäre viel zu schade ein Tempolimit einzuführen


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2013)

Gerade in der Schweiz ist es aber auch einfach so dass die Streckenführung der AB dem Tempolimit angepasst ist. Was da auf einer nicht zusätzlich gekennzeichneten Strecke(also limit 120) an Kurvenradien genutzt wird ist so eng, da stehen in DE maximal 100 dran.

In Deutschland haben wir aber lange, gerade Bahnen und sehr weite Kurven. Und die mit 160-180 zu fahren stellt heutzutage weder Kleinwagen noch deren Fahrer vor eine Herausforderung. Also warum künstlich einbremsen?

In den USA bröckelt das Tempolimit übrigens schon länger. Viele Staaten haben mittlerweile testweise Abschnitte frei gegeben und soweit ich weiß auch kein erhöhtes Unfallaufkommen gemessen. Obwohl ja gerade solche Ausnahmen deutlich eher Raser anziehen dürfte als wenn es eh normal ist dass man schneller fahren darf.

P.S.: Die Müdigkeitsdiskussion find ich total abwegig. Fahr einfach mal ein aktuelles Auto der gehobenen Mittelklasse, da ist 180 genau so entspannend wie 100 mit nem alten Golf.
Also "muss" ich mit nem 5er jetzt 220 fahren damit ich wach bleib und mit sowas wie nem Maybach gar über 250 weil ich sonst mein Leben durch Sekundenschlaf gefährde?


----------



## McZonk (10. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Es wird vielleicht nicht die ganze Zeit nach vorn geschaut und und und.. Ohne Tempolimit beschleunige ich dann auch ein zwei mal kurz auf 160 oder mehr, dadurch bin ich dann aber auch mehr auf die Straße fixiert.


Genau, und bei lahmen 50 km/h in der Stadt muss ich quasi gar nimmer nach Vorne schauen.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade in der Schweiz ist es aber auch einfach so dass die Streckenführung der AB dem Tempolimit angepasst ist. Was da auf einer nicht zusätzlich gekennzeichneten Strecke(also limit 120) an Kurvenradien genutzt wird ist so eng, da stehen in DE maximal 100 dran.
> 
> In Deutschland haben wir aber lange, gerade Bahnen und sehr weite Kurven. Und die mit 160-180 zu fahren stellt heutzutage weder Kleinwagen noch deren Fahrer vor eine Herausforderung. Also warum künstlich einbremsen?
> 
> ...


 
Habe leider nur nen Vergleich zwischen Golf 4 Baujahr ´99 und Golf Plus Baujahr ´06.
Kommt bei mir aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. Mai 2013)

@McZonk, du fährst aber nicht den ganzen Tag in der Stadt rum. Auf der Autobahn geht's nur nach vorne, mit der Zeit achtet man halt nicht mehr so gut auf die Straße. Das soll nicht heißen das ich am Handy hänge gleichzeitig nen Film schaue und was im Navi was eingebe.  Man konzentriert sich halt nach 2 Stunden nicht mehr so doll, wie zu Anfang, das ist normal.. Denke ich


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Was hat denn eine Tempolimit mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zu tun?



Ganz einfach, die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit steigt bei einem bestimmten Füllungsgrad auf der Straße einfach nicht mehr weiter. Egal was für eine Zielgeschwindigkeit man anstrebt. Der Füllungsgrad auf den meisten Autobahnen ist so hoch, dass man seltenst einen höheren Schnitt erreichen kann als dies bei einem Tempolimit von 120 möglich wäre. Der Unterschied liegt mehr in der Art diesen zu erreichen - stressfreier und weniger riskant.

Wer schonmal im Ausland gefahren ist, der merkt, dass es einfach ruhiger zu fahren ist, wenn alle mehr oder weniger gleich schnell fahren und keine Deltas von 100km/h + auftreten.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @McZonk, du fährst aber nicht den ganzen Tag in der Stadt rum. Auf der Autobahn geht's nur nach vorne, mit der Zeit achtet man halt nicht mehr so gut auf die Straße. Das soll nicht heißen das ich am Handy hänge gleichzeitig nen Film schaue und was im Navi was eingebe.  Man konzentriert sich halt nach 2 Stunden nicht mehr so doll, wie zu Anfang, das ist normal.. Denke ich


 Dann muss man halt mal zwischendurch ne Pause machen wenn man merkt, dass man unaufmerksam wird .


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt mal zwischendurch ne Pause machen wenn man merkt, dass man unaufmerksam wird .


 
Oder eben schneller fahren


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Genau, und bei lahmen 50 km/h in der Stadt muss ich quasi gar nimmer nach Vorne schauen.



Der Vergleich passt nur nicht. Auf der Autobahn gibt es keinen Gegenverkehr, keinen Querverkehr, kein Abbiegen, keine Ampel, keine Fussgänger, keine Radfahrer...
In der Stadt muss man sich immer konzentrieren, da alle paar Meter eine Interaktion nötig ist und immer was unvorhergesehenes passieren kann.

Auf der Autobahn mit 120 km/h könnte man aber quasi dem Tempomat reinlegen, das Lenkrad mit einem Finger festhalten, den Kopf nach hinten legen und rollen lassen. Ab und zu halt mal die Spur wechseln zum überholen. Hält man einen normalen Sicherheitsabstand ist das recht entspannt. Wenn jemand vor einem rauszieht, hat man mehr als ausreichend Zeit zum reagieren.
Ist man hellwach stellt das auch länger kein Problem dar - ist man sowieso etwas müde...

Zieht man mit 160 km/h an anderen Autos vorbei muss man schon sehr konzentriert sein, um auf alles vorbereitet zu sein. Es kann schon sehr auflockern für das fahren sein, ab und zu schneller zu fahren. Natürlich nur, wenn es die Verkehrsdichte zulässt.

Wenn man wirklich müde ist, sollte man natürlich nicht schnell bzw. gar nicht fahren. 
Unaufmerksam fahren leider sehr viele auch langsam. Bergauf wird nicht mehr Gas gegeben, Bergrunter nicht weniger. Kilometerlang gesetzte Blinker, allgemein große Geschwindigkeitsschwankungen. Spontane Spurwechsel (am Besten ohne Blinken)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2013)

130? Danke,nein! - Kein Tempolimit 130 in Deutschland


----------



## JC88 (10. Mai 2013)

Ab 100.000 Stimmen wirds schon abgegeben?

Das ist ja nix...das wird niemanden Interessieren wenn das Thema wirklich mal groß zur Debatte kommt


----------



## McZonk (10. Mai 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Der Vergleich passt nur nicht.


 Ich dachte die Ironie meines Postings käme mit den beiden Smileys rüber. 

Aber kurzum: Es gibt auch Stadtautobahnen auf den maximal Tempo 60 gilt, die in weiten Teile auch nur stupide geradeaus führen und bauliche Trennung für den Gegenverkehr haben. Für mich ist das Müdewerden am Steuer mal maßgeblich von den Streckenbedingungen abhängig und nicht primär von der Geschwindigkeit. Eine enge BAB-Baustelle mit Tempo 80 und ordentlich LKWs auf der rechten, breiteren Spur macht mich jedenfalls nicht müde.


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2013)

Da manche Smilies inflationär benutzen, war wohl der Smiley-Filter aktiv.


----------



## McZonk (10. Mai 2013)

Na, das sei dir verziehen.


----------



## 1821984 (10. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit steigt bei einem bestimmten Füllungsgrad auf der Straße einfach nicht mehr weiter. Egal was für eine Zielgeschwindigkeit man anstrebt. Der Füllungsgrad auf den meisten Autobahnen ist so hoch, dass man seltenst einen höheren Schnitt erreichen kann als dies bei einem Tempolimit von 120 möglich wäre. Der Unterschied liegt mehr in der Art diesen zu erreichen - stressfreier und weniger riskant.
> 
> Wer schonmal im Ausland gefahren ist, der merkt, dass es einfach ruhiger zu fahren ist, wenn alle mehr oder weniger gleich schnell fahren und keine Deltas von 100km/h + auftreten.



Ich erinnere mich, dass es in Holland höchst amüsant war längere Zeit auf der AB zu fahren. DIe Leute sind dort dermaßen aggressiv Auto gefahren, was vielleicht daran liegt das man dann zum überholen plötzlich genauso lange brauch wie jetzt die LKW`s wegen eingeschalteten Tempomat. 
Und ich fand es auch sehr anstrengend knapp 300km nur mit 120km/h zu fahren. Man kommt gefühlt nie an, alle fahren irgendwie riskanter und das Unfallrisiko war dort meines erachtens nach höher als hier.


----------



## JC88 (10. Mai 2013)

Das ist mir in Frankreich, Belgien und Holland auf den Autobahnen auch aufgefallen.

Auf dem Weg in den Urlaub ist das immer ein sehr sehr unentspanntes Fahren.


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2013)

Ich mags. Wenn ich die Wahl hab, fahr ich lieber durchs limitierte Ausland. Selbst französische Autobahnen fahr ich lieber als die Unsrigen. Vielleicht liegts am französischen Auto.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Tuningpotenzial vom GT86 aus? Kann man günstig mehr Leistung rausholen oder wirds schwierig?



Sieht mager aufgrund des Saugers aus. Sauger Tuning ist sogut wie immer mit hohem Aufwand und entsprechend hohen Kosten verbunden. Bei nem Turbo sind allein mit der Kennfeldoptimierung meistens gesunde 60ps und aufwärts zu holen. Dann noch am Ladedruck spielen, nen größeren LLK, Einspritzung etc. anpassen/ optimieren und du bewegst dich in nem Rahmen von locker 150ps und mehr.

Toyota sollte doch bestimmt Zugriff auf irgendwelche aufgeladenen 4 Zylinder haben aus der Palette, hätte vollkommen gereicht einen angepassten Motor zu verbauen um den Käufern etwas Freiraum beim Tuning zu geben, da wären so manche Raketen gekommen, deswegen versteh ich die Motorwahl absolut nicht. Vielleicht wär das Auto dann 5000k teurer, aber dann hätten auch Leute wie ich das Auto interessanter gefunden.

Naja, vielleicht kommt da ja noch was, das Feedback bis jetzt ist ja durchgehend gut so wie ich das verfolgt habe.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sieht mager aufgrund des Saugers aus. Sauger Tuning ist sogut wie immer mit hohem Aufwand und entsprechend hohen Kosten verbunden. Bei nem Turbo sind allein mit der Kennfeldoptimierung meistens gesunde 60ps und aufwärts zu holen. Dann noch am Ladedruck spielen, nen größeren LLK, Einspritzung etc. anpassen/ optimieren und du bewegst dich in nem Rahmen von locker 150ps und mehr.
> 
> Toyota sollte doch bestimmt Zugriff auf irgendwelche aufgeladenen 4 Zylinder haben aus der Palette, hätte vollkommen gereicht einen angepassten Motor zu verbauen um den Käufern etwas Freiraum beim Tuning zu geben, da wären so manche Raketen gekommen, deswegen versteh ich die Motorwahl absolut nicht. Vielleicht wär das Auto dann 5000k teurer, aber dann hätten auch Leute wie ich das Auto interessanter gefunden.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht kommt da ja noch was, das Feedback bis jetzt ist ja durchgehend gut so wie ich das verfolgt habe.


 
Am Motor ist ja auch Subaru schuld


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Mai 2013)

Da der Motor im GT-86 eine Entwicklung hautpsächlich von Subaru ist (daher auch das Boxer Layout), ist es schwierig einfach einen Motor aus dem Regal zu ziehen, schon alleine einen so flach bauenden Motor bei Toyota zu finden wie den Boxer 4-Zylinder von Subaru stell ich mir spannend vor.

Was sogut wie alle Tests die ich bis jetzt gesehen/gelesen habe gemeinsam haben ist dass alle sagen der Motor könnte etwas mehr Bums gut vertragen, ABER das der Saugmotor und seine Leistungsentfaltung (auch wenn es scheinbar nicht sonderlich viel ist) extrem gut zu dem Auto passen und nicht reine Geschwindigkeit und/oder Beschleunigung mit dem Wagen an erster Stelle stehen sondern der Spaß das Auto bei legalen Geschwindigkeiten um die Kurven zu werfen.

Aber interessant wäre der GT-86 bzw. der BRZ mit dem Turbo-Motor des WRX (STI) natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2013)

Subaru pustet seine Motoren ja eigentlich recht gerne auf. Deshalb würde ich die Hoffnung auf ein zukünftiges Upgrade auf einen 2.0*T* nicht ganz begraben.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Subaru pustet seine Motoren ja eigentlich recht gerne auf. Deshalb würde ich die Hoffnung auf ein zukünftiges Upgrade auf einen 2.0*T* nicht ganz begraben.


 
Höchstens sie möchten dem WRX STi den 2l-Turbo-Boxer als Alleinstellungsmerkmal lassen...


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2013)

Der hat mehr Hubraum(2.5l). Bleibt also selbst mit Turbo im BRZ vorne.


----------



## BlindxDeath (11. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Tuningpotenzial vom GT86 aus? Kann man günstig mehr Leistung rausholen oder wirds schwierig?


 
eher mies.
für nen Turbolader seh ich im motorraum vom gt86 nicht viel platz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei dem imprezza sti wrx bspw. ist der turbolader hinter dem motor unten verbaut.
und auf dem Motor befindet sich der llk.
auf dem bild vom motorraum vom gt86 seh ich nicht mehr viel platz, um nen Turbolader gescheit zu verbauen.
Aber es gibt Kompressorenkits, die über nen Riemenantrieb auf den Motor draufgebaut werden.
Turbokits müssten reintheoretisch vor dem Motor aufgebaut werden, aber dann lastet mehr gewicht vor der Vorderachse.
Abgaskrümmer müssten nach vorne geführt werden, dann der Turbo drauf, dann müsste von vorn wieder ne Downpipe unter dem motor herführen, bis nach hinten.Dann braucht das System bestenfalls auch noch nen LLK.

laut dem Leistungsdiagramm meines Tuner's erreicht der gt86 noch nichtmal seine volle leistung von 200ps.
das Diagramm aufm rechner gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffentlich war das einfach nur ein Montags-Modell


----------



## Zoon (12. Mai 2013)

Gegenüber den Turbo hätte man bei Subaru ja noch ne andere interessante Option den 2.5 Sauger ausm Legacy ordentlich auf Performance bringen, oder wieder nen 6 Zylinder Boxer wie damals im SVX 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der hat mehr Hubraum(2.5l). Bleibt also selbst mit Turbo im BRZ vorne.


 
Der aktuelle WRX die japanische Ausführung hat nen 2.0 Turbo, die europäische 2.5 L Turbo.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Mai 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Gegenüber den Turbo hätte man bei Subaru ja noch ne andere interessante Option den 2.5 Sauger ausm Legacy ordentlich auf Performance bringen, oder wieder nen 6 Zylinder Boxer wie damals im SVX
> 
> 
> 
> Der aktuelle WRX die japanische Ausführung hat nen 2.0 Turbo, die europäische 2.5 L Turbo.


 
Den 3liter 6er gibts ja noch im Legacy (wenn auch nicht in DE), soll wohl auch so schon nen schöner Motor sein.

Ich hoffe ja das jetzt zur "Modellpflege" des STI endlich der 2,0l DI aus dem neuen Forry XT spendiert bekommt.
Der werkelt wohl schon im Legacy, mit 300PS


----------



## Zoon (12. Mai 2013)

Dank dem Deutschen Importeur ist das aktuellen Programm außer BRZ echt mau. den 6 Zylinder Legacy gibts hier nicht mehr, im normalen Impreza als einzigen (!) nen 1,6 Liter mit 115 PS, Der Forester 2.0T ist interessant gibts aber nur mit Variomaticgetriebe - also nix für mich   Willst du Legacy 2.5 fahren musst du ebenfalls Variomatic nehmen 

Bei unserem Händler stand mal ein Importierter Forester mit WRX Motor (der ganz alte kantige) der war aber schnell weg


----------



## CeresPK (12. Mai 2013)

Den Forry XT gabs glaube schon immer regzulär in DE (jedenfalls ab dem Forester II), mit dem 2.0l WRX Motor in seinen verschiedenen Leistungsstufen und ab der Modellpflege im Jahr 2006 mit dem blöden 2.5l Motor und 225 PS.
Um was es wirklich Schade ist ist dieses Prachtstück hier
Subaru Forester STi (JDM) als Geländewagen/Pickup in Nurnberg

hast du vlt so einen gesehen ^^


----------



## Zoon (12. Mai 2013)

genau den meinte ich


----------



## Beam39 (12. Mai 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> eher mies.
> für nen Turbolader seh ich im motorraum vom gt86 nicht viel platz
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also 17ps weniger als angegeben sollten sich beim Sauger doch schon deutlich merkbar machen.. Und dann noch gut 500€ für ne Optimierung zahlen um trotzdem nicht an die gegebene Leistung zu kommen ist echt nicht ohne.. Sollte man mal im Auge behalten ob das nen Einzefall ist oder ob das häufiger vorkommt.


----------



## Zoon (12. Mai 2013)

Der GT86 beim Sportauto Supertest hatte genau 201 PS


----------



## Beam39 (12. Mai 2013)

Naja gut, die Medienfahrzeuge sollten schon die gegebene Leistung bringen und dementsprechend passt man die Autos auch an damit sie besonder gut dastehen. Ist schon oft genug vorgekommen das die Hersteller solche Autos schön aufgeblasen haben bevor sie abgegeben wurden und die Autos dann plötzlich schneller beschleunigten als die Angaben etc. pp. Haben bis jetzt viele hersteller gemacht, sei es Audi, Porsche oder BMW zuletzt mit dem M5..

Deswegen würde ich bei sowas eher  privat erfasste Daten zum vergleich nehmen.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Subaru pustet seine Motoren ja eigentlich recht gerne auf. Deshalb würde ich die Hoffnung auf ein zukünftiges Upgrade auf einen 2.0*T* nicht ganz begraben.


 
Was Subaru jetzt macht weiß ich zwar nicht, aber Toyota hatte doch die Turbo-Version bereits angekündigt?!

Und wer privat "nachrüsten" will, für den ist der Artikel sicher interessant.
--> Toyota GT86 Turbo von Chip-Racing kommt mit über 300 PS | evocars


----------



## Beam39 (12. Mai 2013)

".. der es gerade einmal auf 180 PS und 211 Newtonmeter Serienleistung brachte.." Scheint wohl eher die Regel zu sein, wie auch immer. Solange eine Turbo-Variante kommt ist ja alles gut.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Mai 2013)

na gut, die heftchen testen halt meistens autos, die oft noch keine 1000 km gelaufen sind. Ein motor setzt in der ersten zeit immer noch etwas leistung frei, da sich einige teile immer noch aufeinander einlaufen müssen, auch wenn es nicht mehr so stark ist wie früher... Und ob ein Motor jetzt 5 PS mehr oder weniger hat, das macht den kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett.
Allerdings bin ich in sachen autotuning immer einer etwas anderen meinung: entweder mein auto hat im serienzustand genügend leistung um mich glücklich zu stimmen, oder ich hole mir ein anderes fahrzeug falls die leistung nicht von vornerein ausreicht  wobei für den öff. strassenverkehr reichen mMn ~200PS schon aus, oder besser gesagt ein leistungsgewicht von ~6 kg/ps. Alles andere ist dann doch mehr für die strecke oder als sonntagsauto/Hobbyauto


----------



## McZonk (12. Mai 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> na gut, die heftchen testen halt meistens autos, die oft noch keine 1000 km gelaufen sind.



Glaub mir eins: OEMs wählen ihre PR-Fahrzeuge sehr gezielt aus und unterziehen sie auch einer eingespielten Prozedur, um sie für die Tester möglichst gut einzufahren...

Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal einen wahllos ausgesuchten Test eines Kombis aus gutem schwäbischem Hause - der Dicke hat schon gute 5.200 km runter. Aber nicht, weil er bei den Testern durchgereicht wird, sondern ihn der OEM entsprechend behandelt hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Mai 2013)

naja, wenn dies der fall wäre, dann würden sie die autos aber noch einmal auf den prüfstand stellen bevor sie sie an die testmagazine weitergeben, um eben solche ergebnisse im nachhinein zu vermeiden. Scheinbar ist dies nicht der fall...
Aber wie gesagt, eine gewisse streuung kann man halt nicht vermeiden, und die paar PS auf dem papier reissen es dann auch nicht mehr raus


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2013)

Wir haben hier zwei Kundenfahrzeuge mit 180PS und ein Pressefahrzeug mit 200PS.
Also doch alles so wie erwartet .

Der BMW von meiner Mum hat allerdings trotzdem nen Bug bei dem er die Batterie aussaugt. EX-Pressefahrzeug hin oder her.


----------



## McZonk (12. Mai 2013)

Die paar PS reißen es gewiss schon raus, wenn du in einem Vergleichstest dann eben 0,3 anstatt 0,1 Sekunden schneller auf 100 km/h kommst als die Konkurrenz (Image & Marketing). Was bei Subaru los ist (mangelts etwa an "Streuung nach oben"?), kann ich nicht sagen. Aber tendenziell stehen PR-FZ schon immer gut im Futter - und dass das zufällig passiert, kann man nun glauben oder nicht. Aber das ein oder andere Werk hat auch Rollen- und gar Motorprüfstände. 

Ein Beispiel:


			
				AutoBild schrieb:
			
		

> Beide Testwagen stehen gut im Futter und unterbieten beim Sprint auf 100  km/h ihre Werksangaben – der Octavia um zwei, der Fabia gar um vier  Zehntel.


Hausinternes, sportliches Duell zwischen zwei BMW und zwei Skoda - autobild.de


----------



## weizenleiche (12. Mai 2013)

Immer diese Glanzpolierten Wägelchen... Hier kommt mein 2. Wagen ( der rote )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2013)

David, jetzt übertreib mal nicht . Wo brichst du denn damit rum? Dann schaue ich mir das mal an .


----------



## weizenleiche (12. Mai 2013)

Mensch 
Peckfitz. Kannst ja mal bei YouTube schauen. Das war Foto habe ich Vatertag geschossen. Ist aber wie gesagt nur 2. Wagen und auch nur zugelassen wenn es sein muss 

So sieht er übrigens in sauber aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Mai 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Die paar PS reißen es gewiss schon raus, wenn du in einem Vergleichstest dann eben 0,3 anstatt 0,1 Sekunden schneller auf 100 km/h kommst als die Konkurrenz (Image & Marketing). Was bei Subaru los ist (mangelts etwa an "Streuung nach oben"?), kann ich nicht sagen. Aber tendenziell stehen PR-FZ schon immer gut im Futter - und dass das zufällig passiert, kann man nun glauben oder nicht. Aber das ein oder andere Werk hat auch Rollen- und gar Motorprüfstände.
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> Hausinternes, sportliches Duell zwischen zwei BMW und zwei Skoda - autobild.de


 Du willst mir jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass du es merkst, wenn dein wagen heute noch 200 PS hat, morgen "nur" noch 195   Und mit nem "Test" von AutoBILD untermauerst du jetzt nicht gerade deine fachkenntniss über motorentechnik


----------



## Beam39 (13. Mai 2013)

Naja wiegesagt, es geht hier nicht um 5 sondern um 20ps und die bemerkt man wenn man ein wenig Gefühl für sein Auto hat eben doch deutlich. 

Der Test von AutoBild seitens Zonk war nur ein Beispiel dafür was ich angesprochen habe. 

Diese Fahrzeuge unterbieten ihre Werksangaben um 4 Zehntel, um das hinzubekommen brauchst du mehr als nur 5ps, das zeigt deutlich wie sehr an diesen Fahrzeugen gespielt wird bevor sie den Medien übergeben werden. Die können da nicht einfach hingehen und sagen ich hätte gern den und den in der Ausstattung. Da bekommst du ein Auto vor die Nase gesetzt das mit allen erdenklichen Extras ausgestattet ist, und eben auch geheimen Extras die sich dann bei den Fahrwerten wiederfinden .

Und das geschieht nicht nur bei der Bild. Auch bei Sport Auto gabs vor kurzem nen Fall wo sie nen überpotenten Porsche Panamera Turbo hatten, und eben den M5. Beim Panamera waren, soviel ich mich noch erinnern kann, gute 80ps mehr und beim M5 50ps mehr gemessen worden. 

Und man darf nicht vergessen das selbst Werksangaben unter den besten Voraussetzungen erstellt werden, und wenn die dann noch geknackt werden kann sich jeder einen eigenen Reim drauf bilden.


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Mai 2013)

Leistungsoutput auf dem prüfstand.. das kommt auch manchmal drauf an, wie man sein auto generell bewegt.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und man darf nicht vergessen das selbst Werksangaben unter den besten Voraussetzungen erstellt werden, und wenn die dann noch geknackt werden kann sich jeder einen eigenen Reim drauf bilden.



Nö! Die realen Werte dürfen zu den Werksangaben eine gewisse Streuung haben (ist ja auch realitätsgerecht). D.h. die Hersteller kennen die Streuung einigermaßen, die ihre Motoren in Realität haben und legen dann die Werksangaben so fest, dass sie einerseits einen möglichst hohen Wert angeben können, sie aber andererseits keine Probleme haben mit Reklamationen. Die sind ja aber eh unwahrscheinlich, weil praktisch niemand seinen Bock nachmessen lässt bzw. es ja auch gar nicht so einfach bzw, unaufwändig ist richtig zu machen.

Wenn dann die realen Motoren größtenteils unterhalb der Werksangaben liegen, dann heißt das ja nur, dass die Streuung kleiner ist als das was der Gesetzgeber zulässt.


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und mit nem "Test" von AutoBILD untermauerst du jetzt nicht gerade deine fachkenntniss über motorentechnik


 Wenn man argumentativ nicht mehr weiter kommt, unterstellt man seinem Gegenüber eben Unkenntnis - sehr großes Tennis.  Darauf werd ich mich auch gar nicht einlassen und verweise auf Beams Kommentar.

Wahllos ein anderer Test ergoogelt (Quelle Stern.de)


> ...und auf der Autobahn zeigt die Tachonadel  ohne großen Anlauf 190 Stundenkilometer an. Ein Wert, der Fahrern von  Mittelklasselimousinen erst Verwunderung, dann Respekt abringt.  Anscheinend standen die 75 Pferde (55 kW) des Testwagens wirklich gut im  Futter. Laut Fahrzeugschein sollte bei 170 km/h Schluss sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Mai 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wahllos ein anderer Test ergoogelt (Quelle Stern.de)



Die 190 sind ja auch vom Tacho abgelesen, die im Fahrzeugschein die echte Vmax.


----------



## Zoon (13. Mai 2013)

Genau zieht mal die Tachoungenauigkeit ab wird der wenn überhaupt reale 180 gerannt sein was ja innerhalb der Toleranz hinkommt.


----------



## kazzig (13. Mai 2013)

Gut war's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2013)

Oh mit eigenen Bildern dieses Mal.


----------



## kazzig (13. Mai 2013)

Hast auch wirklich die EXIFs geprüft ja? Passt's? :X


----------



## aloha84 (13. Mai 2013)

@kazzig

Du darfst den AMG jetzt bitte vor meiner Tür parken, und Schlüssel + Papiere in meinen Briefkasten werfen.......DANKE!


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2013)

@kazzig

Wie hoch sind eigentlich die Herstellungskosten eines C63?


----------



## kazzig (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich dir das verrate, bin ich ab morgen arbeitslos


----------



## winner961 (13. Mai 2013)

Kannst du ja mal ausrechnen wenn ich jetzt mal schätzungsweise behaupte das man ungefähr 7000€ für die Abgasanlage zahlen müsste.

Aber wie bei allen Werkstunern hat man sehr hohe Qualität.


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir das verrate, bin ich ab morgen arbeitslos


 
Das wäre ja nicht das Problem. Welche Qualifikation sollte dein Nachfolger haben?


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Kannst du ja mal ausrechnen wenn ich jetzt mal schätzungsweise behaupte das man ungefähr 7000€ für die Abgasanlage zahlen müsste.


 
Ich denke die Frage war genau nicht was die Abgasanlage den Endkunden kostet, sondern was die ganzen "Spielereien" wirklich kosten.


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir das verrate, bin ich ab morgen arbeitslos


 
Ernsthaft jetzt ist das so streng geheim? 
Kannst du nicht mal in eine Richtung deuten oder die Herstellungskosten eines Konkurrenzmodells verraten?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2013)

Hey,

mal eine Frage  Ich komme aus NRW und habe meinen 17er Führerschein fürs Auto. Heute in 3 Wochen werde ich 18 und möchte dann natürlich direkt mal alleine losfahren. 

Jetzt habe ich von einigen gehört, dass man den richtigen Führerschein dann zugeschickt bekommt. Kann man den nicht abholen bzw. muss ich nachdem mein Geburtstag war, noch warten bis ich allein los kann? 

LG


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir den selbst abholen müssen aber der Rosa DIN A4 Lappen gilt bis zu 6 Monate nach deinem 18. Gb d.h. du darfst mit dem auch schon alleine fahren


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind eigentlich die Herstellungskosten eines C63?


 
Reduziert auf Material + Arbeitskosten nur aus der Produktion abzgl. F&E, Abschreibungen, Marketing, Steuern/ Zölle würde ich max. 20k tippen, eher deutlich weniger.


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2013)

Der Gewinn wäre ja dann pro Fahrzeug immens. Hab mal gelesen pro Neuwagen liegt die Gewinnspanne zwischen 1000-5000€.


----------



## Seabound (13. Mai 2013)

Vor 3 bis 4 Jahren lag ein Golf bei ca. 5 000 Euro. Verkauft für ca. 28 000 Euro, dass finanziert und damit noch die Zinsen. Ganz nett.


----------



## kazzig (13. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß z.B. von der Konkurrenz Audi, dass sie mit ihren S-Modellen im Schnitt 6200€ pro Auto verdienen. Wir liegen knapp drunter.

PS: Porsche verdiente nach meinen Informationen ca. 17.000€ pro verkauftes Fahrzeug im Jahr 2012 - nur als Vergleich


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Mai 2013)

Die Herstellkosten sind wirklich deutlich unter 20k€ (eher sogar unter 10k). Aber der Rest ist ja kein Gewinn, der Preis setzt sich ja nicht nur aus den Herstell- und Materialkosten zusammen!

Alleine die Entwicklungs- und Werkzeugkosten für ein komplett neues Modell sind im 10-stelligen € Bereich! Dazu kommen Ausgaben für Marketing, Overhead usw... da kommt dann eben was zusammen wenn das auf Fahrzeug umgelegt werden muss. Dazu kommt speziell bei Zubehör und Sonderausstattungen dann der Unverschämtheitszuschlag, der einfachstes Zubehör exorbitant verteuert...


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den selbst abholen müssen aber der Rosa DIN A4 Lappen gilt bis zu 6 Monate nach deinem 18. Gb d.h. du darfst mit dem auch schon alleine fahren


 
Achsooo, na dann ist ja alles in Ordnung 

Danke dir!


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Herstellkosten sind wirklich deutlich unter 20k€ (eher sogar unter 10k). Aber der Rest ist ja kein Gewinn, der Preis setzt sich ja nicht nur aus den Herstell- und Materialkosten zusammen!


 
Das ist der entscheidende Punkt  .


----------



## der_yappi (13. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich weiß z.B. von der Konkurrenz Audi, dass sie mit ihren S-Modellen im Schnitt 6200€ pro Auto verdienen. Wir liegen knapp drunter.
> 
> PS: Porsche verdiente nach meinen Informationen ca. 17.000€ pro verkauftes Fahrzeug im Jahr 2012 - nur als Vergleich


 
Wenn ichs recht weiß ist Porsche auch die profitabelste Automarke.
Ob nur auf D'land bezogen oder sogar weltweit weiß ich aber nicht mehr.

Aber bevor ich mir nen C63 zulege wärs eher ein Cayman S - gefällt mir persönlich um einiges besser


----------



## Lee (13. Mai 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mal eine Frage  Ich komme aus NRW und habe meinen 17er Führerschein fürs Auto. Heute in 3 Wochen werde ich 18 und möchte dann natürlich direkt mal alleine losfahren.
> 
> ...


 Also ich bin 2 Wochen vor meinen 18ten zur Führerscheinstelle gegangen, hab denen gesagt, dass ich bald 18 werde und hab denen ein Foto da gelassen. 2,5 Wochen später haben die mir dann den Schein zugeschickt gehabt. Wobei wie schon gesagt man auch mit dem Rosa Wisch noch 2 Monate fahren darf, aber nur in Deutschland!


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Also ich bin 2 Wochen vor meinen 18ten zur Führerscheinstelle gegangen, hab denen gesagt, dass ich bald 18 werde und hab denen ein Foto da gelassen. 2,5 Wochen später haben die mir dann den Schein zugeschickt gehabt. Wobei wie schon gesagt man auch mit dem Rosa Wisch noch 2 Monate fahren darf, aber nur in Deutschland!


 
Hab eig. auch nicht vor direkt ganz Europa zu durchfahren


----------



## kazzig (13. Mai 2013)

Das Problem hier im Süden ist einfach, dass jedes zweite Auto gefühlt ein Porsche ist und jedes 1,5. Auto ein Daimler. Aus dem Bauch raus muss ich sagen, obwohl ich im Zentrum der Automobilhersteller wohne, dass AMG für mich schon irgendwo exklusiver wirkt als ein 911er Porsche. Abgesehen vom Geschmack jetzt!


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Herstellkosten sind wirklich deutlich unter 20k€ (eher sogar unter 10k). Aber der Rest ist ja kein Gewinn, der Preis setzt sich ja nicht nur aus den Herstell- und Materialkosten zusammen!
> 
> Alleine die Entwicklungs- und Werkzeugkosten für ein komplett neues Modell sind im 10-stelligen € Bereich! Dazu kommen Ausgaben für Marketing, Overhead usw... da kommt dann eben was zusammen wenn das auf Fahrzeug umgelegt werden muss. Dazu kommt speziell bei Zubehör und Sonderausstattungen dann der Unverschämtheitszuschlag, der einfachstes Zubehör exorbitant verteuert...



Das ist schon klar aber trotzdem finde ich die Herstellungskosten fast schon gering man würde ja vermuten so ein Motor, Carbon, Keramik, Alu usw. kostet viel mehr.


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2013)

Ich musste meinen Führerschein gegen Vorlage des rosa Lappens aufm Landratsamt abholen. Vorm 18. Geburtstag gabs den gar nicht. 

@ich: Das relativiert sich durch die Stückzahlen.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Mai 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar aber trotzdem finde ich die Herstellungskosten fast schon gering man würde ja vermuten so ein Motor, Carbon, Keramik, Alu usw. kostet viel mehr.


 
Wieso sollte man das vermuten? Alu, Stahl usw. ist spottbillig und die Bearbeitung von den allermeisten Teilen ebenfalls (Blechteile - ratschbumm - fertig!). Carbon und Keramik sind auch nicht wirklich teuer und davon abgesehen nur in homöopatischen Mengen am Fahrzeug verbaut. Man sollte nicht überschätzen was da an Materialwerten verbaut ist!


----------



## riedochs (13. Mai 2013)

Lecker GTI: http://files.vau-max.de/images/2013...tevent-vw-stand-gti-vision-w12-nachfolger.jpg


----------



## Beam39 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß das der Audi a4 Modell b8, je nach Ausstattung, einen Materialwert zwischen 7.000€ und 10.000€ hat. 

Aber wie bereits von Zappaesk erläutert, Material ist Pipifax. Man muss sich mal allein den Aufstand vorstellen der entsteht bei Einführung eines neuen Modelles, das ist immens. Da werden komplett neue Maschinen entwickelt etc. pp.

Die Automobilbranche ist einfach super-interessant mit allem was dazugehört. Für mich gibts neben dem Weltall eigentlich nichts interessanteres


----------



## the.hai (13. Mai 2013)

Ich war vor wenigen Wochen in Wolfsburg und ich hab die Zahl leider nichtmehr genau im Kopf, aber es waren mehrere 1000€ die man bei nem Golf nur an Werbung bezahlt als Endkunde (ich glaub 5000€ war die Zahl.

Naja, war mir dann schon alles klar, wenn man mit nem Golf R durch die Hallen gefahren wird und sich danach mal diese gestriegelte und durchgestylte Autostadt anschaut. In der man zwischendurch ne Currywurst mit VW-Ketchup aß.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Automobilbranche ist einfach super-interessant mit allem was dazugehört. Für mich gibts neben dem Weltall eigentlich nichts interessanteres


 
Die ist auch nicht interessanter als andere Branchen.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Mai 2013)

Für mich schon, für andere eher weniger. Oder machst etwa du fest was für wen interessanter ist und was nicht


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin schlag kaputt... war nun seit Mittwoch bis gestern Abend bei German Racewars bzw German Driftwars. Es war ein richtig geiles Treffen mit vielen netten Gesprächen, auf der Strecke war neben unserem E30 M5 und E36 325i noch drei E36 32xi, ein E36 M3, Skyline R32, drei Skyline R33, drei Silvia S14/A, MX5 NA und ein 535i. Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit um Bilder zu machen, darum hier nur ein paar.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Für mich schon, für andere eher weniger. Oder machst etwa du fest was für wen interessanter ist und was nicht



Ich mach das gar nicht fest, aber objektiv betrachtet ist es genauso spannend z.B. ein anderes technisches Produkt zu entwickeln oder zu produzieren. Im Zweifelsfall ist bei allen technischen Geräten, wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt der Schwierigkeitsgrad und damit der Reiz sehr hoch. 

Beim Auto liegt der Schwerpunkt halt bei der Entwicklung auf den Kosten, andere Branchen orientieren sich z.T. mehr daran was technologisch machbar ist...

Ich will mich nicht beschweren und hab einen guten Job in der Autoindustrie (in die ich nie wollte), fände aber andere Jobs genauso spannend (z.B. als Entwickler in der Hifi Branche). Du darfst ja nicht vergessen, dass es gerade in der Automobilindustrie auch einen Haufen Sch*ßjobs gibt! Nicht nur am Band, sondern auch als Entwickler von z.B. el. Fensterhebern würde ich keine Erfüllung finden...


----------



## kazzig (14. Mai 2013)

Besser ist es natürlich in der Automobilbranche zu arbeiten, wenn man auch wirklich sein volles Interesse / Herzblut rund um das Automobil auslebt.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Mai 2013)

Das tut aber praktisch keiner. Die allermeisten Kollegen ob hier intern oder bei anderen Firmen (inkl. deiner) die ich kenne haben ein eher nüchternes Verhältnis zu Autos.

Die meisten schätzen die Herausforderung und das im Vergleich zu anderen Branchen höhere Gehalt, nicht unbedingt das Produkt.


----------



## totovo (14. Mai 2013)

Was haltet ihr von der Gebrauchtwagenleasingbörse bei VW??

Ich meine da entfällt die Anzahlung und ggf. die Schlusszahlung und die Raten sind recht niedrig, die Autos TOP ausgestattet?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2013)

Dir muss halt klar sein, dass man in der Branche zu 99% nicht "das Auto" entwickelt/fertigt, sondern immer nur einen mehr oder minder kleinen Teil davon.
Und mitunter findest du das dann garnicht mehr spannend.

Ob das "nur nen Fensterheber" Beispiel jetzt gerechtfertigt ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Gerade am Auto wird alles so extrem optimiert, dass man sich manchmal wundert was wo so alles dahinter steckt.Es geht ja nicht nur um die Idee(die ist wirklich simpel) sondern auch um die Ausführung(Strom sparend, sicher etc. pp.), den Test und die Fertigung(das wahrscheinlich meist unterschätzte Thema).


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Mai 2013)

Es sind vor allem die Kosten die optimiert sind. Technisch ist da allermeistens noch ziemlich Luft nach oben, das will aber niemand zahlen.

Erst gestern habe ich mit einem Kollegen über Ärgerlichkeiten mit der Beifahrerfußmatte an seinem 3er diskutiert, da könnte man für max. 50 Cent das Auto einfach besser machen...  Insgesamt könnte man für 20-30€ ein Auto signifikant verbessern - will man aber nicht, wird auch so gekauft!


----------



## riedochs (14. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Gebrauchtwagenleasingbörse bei VW??
> 
> Ich meine da entfällt die Anzahlung und ggf. die Schlusszahlung und die Raten sind recht niedrig, die Autos TOP ausgestattet?


 
Wir haben einen Werkswagen (Passat) letztes Jahr finanziert. Viel Auto für wenig Geld.


----------



## totovo (14. Mai 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Werkswagen (Passat) letztes Jahr finanziert. Viel Auto für wenig Geld.


 
Ja der Passat von meinen Eltern und mein Golf sind jeweils Vorführwagen. beide finanziert. Ich kann aber zz. kaum eine Anzahlung leisten, daher käme mir diese Leasing Geschichte sehr entgegen^^
Ich denke, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen!?! Ich werde einfach mal ins Autohaus maschieren!


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Mai 2013)

Was heißt "nicht viel falsch machen"? Als Privatmann ist Leasing im normalfall immer falsch... Dazu kommt das Risiko bei der Rückgabe mit Nachzahlungen konfrontiert zu werden. Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## totovo (14. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was heißt "nicht viel falsch machen"? Als Privatmann ist Leasing im normalfall immer falsch... Dazu kommt das Risiko bei der Rückgabe mit Nachzahlungen konfrontiert zu werden. Ich würde es nicht machen.


 
Ja, auf Neuwagenleasing mag das voll zutreffen. Aber falls man mich am Telefon und auf der VW-Website nicht belogen hat, gibt es keine "Anzahlung" und im Normalfall auch keine Nachzahlung. zudem sind die Raten ziemlich niedrig. Niedriger als bei jeder Finanzierung, selbst wenn man eine große Anzahlung leistet^^

Ach ich weiß doch auch nicht 


~300€ für einen VW CC mit 2.0 TSI bei 20.000km Laufleistung und 36 Monaten halte ich nicht für überteuert... Das ist ja gerade mal der Wertverlust (in Etwa)


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es sind vor allem die Kosten die optimiert sind. Technisch ist da allermeistens noch ziemlich Luft nach oben, das will aber niemand zahlen.


Deswegen ja mein Hinweis auf die Fertigung. Da optimiert man Kosten nämlich in erster Linie durch Technische Verbesserungen und nicht durch "weglassen" wie es oft in der Entwicklung der Fall ist.


> Erst gestern habe ich mit einem Kollegen über Ärgerlichkeiten mit der Beifahrerfußmatte an seinem 3er diskutiert, da könnte man für max. 50 Cent das Auto einfach besser machen...  Insgesamt könnte man für 20-30€ ein Auto signifikant verbessern - will man aber nicht, wird auch so gekauft!


Genau in den Bereichen überascht mich mein Schwede immer wieder positiv(die Fußmatten sind z.B. ordentlich fixiert und auch in Gummi passend und in Farbe der Innenausstattung erhältlich). Aber kurz nach dem Bau wurden sie dann auch schon von Ford geschluckt. Für so Kleinigkeiten ist halt kaum jemand bereit drauf zu zahlen(also die einzelnen 50Cent schon, aber nicht die Tausend dafür dass an jeder Ecke lieber 50Cent mehr als 50Cent weniger investiert wurden).


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen ja mein Hinweis auf die Fertigung. Da optimiert man Kosten nämlich in erster Linie durch Technische Verbesserungen und nicht durch "weglassen" wie es oft in der Entwicklung der Fall ist.



Na weglassen ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das oberste Ziel in der Entwicklung - eher eine intelligente andere Lösung zu finden. Aber 80-90% der Kosten werden nunmal in der Entwicklung festgelegt, die Fertigung (und der Einkauf) optimiert zwar, aber eben nur in dem vom Design fest vorgegebenen Rahmen.


----------



## kazzig (14. Mai 2013)

Gut, ich arbeite auch in der Motorenentwicklung und habe somit doch "direkt" mit dem Fahrzeug zu tun. Für mich ist das Produkt am Ende immer noch das Fahrzeug (in diesem Fall mit dem Stern drauf) und keine Waschmaschine oder eine Kettensäge. Ich hätte damit ein Problem.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich hätte damit ein Problem.


 
Du bist auch noch sehr jung, bei den meisten legt sich das im Laufe der Jahre...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Alu, Stahl usw. ist spottbillig und die Bearbeitung von den allermeisten Teilen ebenfalls (Blechteile - ratschbumm - fertig!)


 
Der Materialwert schon, das stimmt. Aber man muss auch an das Werkzeug/ Maschinen denken 
Unser Presswerk mit Maschinen hat auch Unsummen gekostet und die Formen für jedes Teil sind auch sehr, sehr teuer.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Man muss sich  mal allein den Aufstand vorstellen der entsteht bei Einführung eines  neuen Modelles, das ist immens. Da werden komplett neue Maschinen  entwickelt etc. pp.



Ich könnte verraten, was bei uns alleine ein neuer Roboter mit Sensorik, Aktorik und Steuerung kostet und der Aufwand, der für die Produktion eines neuen Fahrzeugmodells erforderlich ist. 
Dann wäre ich allerdings morgen meinen Arbeitsplatz los 
Ich sag nur so viel, das sind Werte, die ein normaler Mensch sich kaum vorstellen kann.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich schätzen müsste:
ne Pressstraße: ca 250Mio
ne Pressform: ca 20000
Roboter: k.a., allein der mechanische Teil wahrscheinlich ca 2 Mio, dann noch die Programmierung dazu...

Oder bin ich da noch zu niedrig angesiedelt? 
MfG


----------



## Beam39 (14. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Materialwert schon, das stimmt. Aber man muss auch an das Werkzeug/ Maschinen denken
> Unser Presswerk mit Maschinen hat auch Unsummen gekostet und die Formen für jedes Teil sind auch sehr, sehr teuer.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst es mir per Pn schicken und ich mache es öffentlich 

@Phil, mit 250 Millionen kommst du da nicht hin ^^


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2013)

Genaue Kalkulationen offen zu legen geht natürlich nicht, aber wer behauptet seinen Job zu riskieren wenn er grobe Preisbereiche in einem Markt angibt wo alle beteiligten sie eh kennen, macht sich nur wichtig.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Mai 2013)

@beam: Ich habs nur bei Audi gesehen, da wäre das so eine Schätzung eines Unwissenden gewesen...
Aber dass das astronomisch hoch geht ist mir schon fast klar gewesen...
MfG


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genaue Kalkulationen offen zu legen geht natürlich nicht, aber wer behauptet seinen Job zu riskieren wenn er grobe Preisbereiche in einem Markt angibt wo alle beteiligten sie eh kennen, macht sich nur wichtig.


 
Wenn du das so siehst 
Alles, was nicht im Internet veröffentlicht ist, wird nicht in der Öffentlichkeit angesprochen, da das Interesse an den Abläufen in der Fabrik seitens anderer Hersteller natürlich auch vorhanden ist.
Außerhalb des Werkes hat fast keiner genauere Infos über Kosten, die Anzahl von Maschinen ( außer die Hersteller ) und Abläufe. Keiner lässt sich halt gerne in die Karten schauen.
Ich wolle eingentlich auch nur verdeutlichen, wie groß der Kostenfaktor schon vor Beginn der Produktion ist


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Materialwert schon, das stimmt. Aber man muss auch an das Werkzeug/ Maschinen denken
> Unser Presswerk mit Maschinen hat auch Unsummen gekostet und die Formen für jedes Teil sind auch sehr, sehr teuer.



Genau das habe ich doch gesagt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich doch gesagt...


 
Dann hab ich das überlesen


----------



## AeroX (15. Mai 2013)

Weiß jemand warum bei den alten e30 bmw's der auspuff immer so schräg hinten raus geht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum bei den alten e30 bmw's der auspuff immer so schräg hinten raus geht?
> 
> http://wp1016621.server-he.de/fotost/f01616/16.jpg


 
Wenn du dir die Bilder bei Wiki ankuckst scheint das "normal" zu sein:
BMW E30
Warum? KP


----------



## AeroX (15. Mai 2013)

Sieht doch kacke aus  Ich find die karren ganz cool, aber der auspuff stört mich doch ein wenig.

villt findet sich ja noch jemand hier der weiß warum das so ist und ob das einen grund hat.


----------



## Lee (15. Mai 2013)

Neue S-Klasse Here it is: the new Mercedes S-Class - BBC Top Gear

Während die alte meiner Meinung nach eine der schönstem Limousinen überhaupt war, gefällt mir die neue S-Klasse überhaupt nicht, genau wie fast alles was derzeit neu von Benz auf den Markt kommt. Der CLA ist ein schönes Auto, die neue A-Klasse von vorne ja, von hinten nicht. Die neue E Klasse ist vom Aussehen auch ein grober Rückschritt, sieht fast billig aus meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2013)

Mercedes schwankt gerade irgendwie vom einen Extrem ins Andere. Die alte Modellreihe war für Altersklasse 70+, die neuen sind eher für sub 20 designed. Nur konnten erstere sich wenigstens einen Benz leisten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Sieht doch kacke aus  Ich find die karren ganz cool, aber der auspuff stört mich doch ein wenig.
> 
> villt findet sich ja noch jemand hier der weiß warum das so ist und ob das einen grund hat.


 
Ich sehe da kein Problem. Notfalls ist es eine halbe Stunde Arbeit: Abflexen, gerade ansetzen, verschweißen. Schon ist er gerade 
Warum das so gemacht wurde  
Im Weg ist schon mal nix: http://e30-talk.com/attachments/karosserie/22719d1192081520-auflegerpunkte-jackpoints.jpg


----------



## Seeefe (15. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die neue S-Klasse von vorne nicht schön, die Front sieht irgendwie, nicht zusammenpassend aus


----------



## Beam39 (15. Mai 2013)

Wie bitte?  Die neue Klasse und hässlich???

Es gab schon vor ca. 2 Monaten Bilder einer ungetarnten S-Klasse in der AutoBild, auf den ersten Blick hab ich mich in den Karren verliebt. Das Auto strahlt das aus was es ist, Oberklasse. Überhaupt kein vergleich zu Konsorten wie 7er und A8, war es zwar noch nie bis auf den Total-Fail 220er, aber jetzt haben sie nochmal deutlich gemacht wer da in der oberen Klasse das Auto überhaupt baut. Das einzige was mich extrem nervt sind diese Blackpannel. Das Ding hat jetzt zwei Riesen-Displays, ich hasse es. Ich brauch da meinen Tacho mit den ganzen Elementen..

Lasst das Auto wirken. Es ist bei vielen neuen Autos so das man Anfangs sagt "Woah, absolut hässlich" deswegen urteile ich schon lange nicht mehr auf den ersten Blick. Beim neuen 1er allerdings hat kein warten geholfen, das Auto ist und bleibt absolut hässlich.


----------



## kazzig (15. Mai 2013)

Ich stand heute erst in Sindelfingen in der Prototypenhalle drin und habe die neue S-Klasse zum ersten mal live gesehen und ich war extrem geflasht. ENDLICH! Die S-Klasse Fahrer (Kundenstamm von ca. 1000 S-Klasse Fahrern wurden intern bei Daimler in das Design zum Teil miteinbezogen) haben sich eine aggressivere Front und ein abgeändertes Heck des CL gewünscht - voila und schon haben wir die neue S-Klasse.

Meiner Meinung nach ist sie sehr gelungen, aber man MUSS sie live gesehen haben!


----------



## der_yappi (15. Mai 2013)

Von vorne ganz ok - aber hinten...
Ich weiß nicht, nicht ganz so mein Ding.
Aber mal abwarten wie sie in Natura aussieht.


----------



## totovo (15. Mai 2013)

Mh, also auf den Bildern finde ich das Autochen auch nicht besonders schön. Irgendwie zu rundgelutscht. Sieht aus, wie auf den chinesischen Markt zugeschnitten. Dort sind die Autos allgemein etwas "runder"


----------



## BlindxDeath (16. Mai 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum bei den alten e30 bmw's der auspuff immer so schräg hinten raus geht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich finds am schönsten wenn die schön seitlich rausschauen 

achprorpo e30 

Kumpel hat vor geraumer zeit seinen e39 im Wald platziert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von nem anderen Freund seinen alten 540i übernommen, paar Kilometer abgerissen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sich dann entschlossen, den V8 in nen e30 umzubauen 
wird aktuell noch dran gebaut ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal schauen ob das was wird.. keine ahnung wieso er auf die Idee kam, die VA vom e39 in den e30 zu werfen.. Dome mussten so bearbeitet werden, dass das mit dem Tüv ein wirkliches Problem darstellen wird..


----------



## computertod (16. Mai 2013)

@Ji
Der Unfall ist doch schon über n Jahr her, oder? 
Und soweit ich weis soll die Hinterachse auch noch rein


----------



## kazzig (16. Mai 2013)

Dieses WE werde ich mir mal die neue E-Klasse als Cabrio mitnehmen (E400). Ich war in der Entwicklung bereits sehr nah am Bi-Turbo V6 und bin sehr gespannt auf die Entfaltung auf der Straße


----------



## XE85 (16. Mai 2013)

Da dürfte wohl der Münchner Gegner con Mercedes CLA und Audi A(S)3 enthüllt worden sein:

Breaking: BMW M235i Uncovered! - 2Addicts | BMW 2-Series forum

Zum glück keine "Sid" Optik wie beim F20

Der Motor im 35er dürfte der gleiche sein wie beim M135 - also der N55B30 mit 320PS


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Mai 2013)

Und da ist sie wieder, die abgehackte Nase  .


----------



## kazzig (16. Mai 2013)

Für mich ist es ein 3er BMW Coupé in klein. Innovation, Fehlanzeige 

Btw. heute war auch die Vorpremiere der S-Klasse im Werk. Sie wird Maßstäbe setzen, da bin ich mir 100% sicher.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Dieses WE werde ich mir mal die neue E-Klasse als Cabrio mitnehmen (E400). Ich war in der Entwicklung bereits sehr nah am Bi-Turbo V6 und bin sehr gespannt auf die Entfaltung auf der Straße


Bei nem Cabrio solltest du erstmal die Frage stellen ob die Karosse die Leistung überhaupt ab kann. Vorwärts geht es bestimmt, aber in der Kurve besteht immer die Gefahr dass sie sich verwindet.

P.S.: Afaik ist doch das "E-Klasse Cabrio" nicht "die E-Klasse als Cabrio" sondern die C-Klasse, oder?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> P.S.: Afaik ist doch das "E-Klasse Cabrio" nicht "die E-Klasse als Cabrio" sondern die C-Klasse, oder?


 
Das stimmt.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Mai 2013)

Ahh, der 2er sieht doch geil aus.. Aber so schön diese Modelle auch werden so uninteressant bleiben dann die Motoren.. Der aufgeladene 3L Motor sitzt dann durch die Bank durch in jedem Modell, die M-Modelle werden, bis 3er, alle denselben Motor haben mit paar PS mehr oder weniger.. So ein hochdrehender 6-Ender wie im e46 wäre einfach nur ein Traum, aber leider bleibts bei dem Traum.. Schade.


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2013)

Dann kauf dir nen Integra. Da bekommst du 10.000Upm aufwärts


----------



## kazzig (16. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei nem Cabrio solltest du erstmal die Frage stellen ob die Karosse die Leistung überhaupt ab kann. Vorwärts geht es bestimmt, aber in der Kurve besteht immer die Gefahr dass sie sich verwindet.
> 
> P.S.: Afaik ist doch das "E-Klasse Cabrio" nicht "die E-Klasse als Cabrio" sondern die C-Klasse, oder?


 
Die E-Klasse Cabrio ist eine E-Klasse, was sonst  Sie basiert auf der Architektur der C-Klasse, das stimmt, aber trotzdem leitet sie sich natürlich von der Limousine der E-Klasse ab. Genau wie das Coupé der C-Klasse von der Limo. Der E400 soll ja auch die Lücke zwischen dem E350 und dem E500 schließen. Ich kann mich noch ganz gut erinnern, als im vergangenen Jahr Juni 2013 natürlich sollte das 2012 heißen, ja haut mich  ich bei der Applikation des neuen Sechszylinders bei uns in der Abteilung gesagt habe "alter Schwede, die 600 NM werden den AMG Fahrern aber ganz schön auf den Sack gehen, wenn sie sehen, dass der Sechszylinder ihnen fast das Wasser reichen kann". Was ist passiert? Er wurde ... nein er MUSSTE auf die 480 NM zertifiziert werden, damit genau das nicht passiert - schon witzig irgendwie


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Die E-Klasse Cabrio ist eine E-Klasse, was sonst  Sie basiert auf der Architektur der C-Klasse, ...


  Fantastischer Widerspruch. Made my day!



kazzig schrieb:


> ..als im vergangenen Jahr Juni 2013...



der hier auch.


----------



## kazzig (16. Mai 2013)

Ach verdammt, wieder zu lange gearbeitet heute...ich brauch bald echt das lange WE :X :X :X

Das erste ist aber kein Widerspruch, woher hast du das?


----------



## Beam39 (16. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir nen Integra. Da bekommst du 10.000Upm aufwärts


 
Das ist ja das Problem, es ist ein Integra


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir nen Integra. Da bekommst du 10.000Upm aufwärts


 
Übertreib doch nicht, der dreht gerade mal bis 8200U/Min. Selbst die Spoon Version dreht "nur" bis 9500U/Min.


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. Mai 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> @Ji
> Der Unfall ist doch schon über n Jahr her, oder?
> Und soweit ich weis soll die Hinterachse auch noch rein


 
also... ich hab meinen kombi noch kein Jahr, und ich hab ihn damals aus dem Nachbarort abgeholt, als er den 540i mitnehmen wollte ^^
knapp nen jahr würde ich jetzt mal sagen 

@Integra..
Honda S2000 dreht ab werk maximal 9300rpm ^^

in der aktuellen Motorvision - Magazin wird ein Integra JDM-Spec getestet


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ein 3er BMW Coupé in klein. Innovation, Fehlanzeige



Die Karosserie bzw. Optik zu ändern wäre ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich ne Innovation... 

Innovation definiere ich nicht über ein paar anders geformte Blech- und Plastikteile. Interessant ist das was man eben nicht so ohne weiteres sieht!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Innovation definiere ich nicht über ein paar anders geformte Blech- und Plastikteile. Interessant ist das was man eben nicht so ohne weiteres sieht!


 
Z.B die Vorderachsquersperre im neuen GTI, die scheint wirklich gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Ich persönlich finde ja Vorderachssperren furchtbar zum fahren - auch wenn die funktionieren mag.


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Übertreib doch nicht, der dreht gerade mal bis 8200U/Min. Selbst die Spoon Version dreht "nur" bis 9500U/Min.



Lässt sich aber scheinbar mit irgendwelchen ootimierungen am Steuergerät bis über 10k drehen.
Gibt auch viele Videos mit 10 oder 11k.
Aber hast recht - war überzogen von mir.

Was dreht eig ein RX7/RX8? Kratzt auch an den 10k oder?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2013)

Wankel gilt nicht, das ist einfach ne ganz andere Technik.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn du das so meinst dann kannste jedes X-Beliebige Auto über 10.000 drehen lassen, alles ne Frage der Einstellung. Brauchst dich dann allerdings nicht wundern wenn dir nach 100km plötzlich nen Kolben samt Pleuel durch die Motorhaube schießt 

Aber gemeint waren von mir Motoren wie der im e46 m3 oder im e60 M5.. Unfassbare Motoren, wird mal Zeit das ich sone Kiste fahre. Würde zugern wissen wie sich das anfühlt..


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Nur das der Integra auf dauer hält und der Golf vom Nachbarn nicht


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber gemeint waren von mir Motoren wie der im e46 m3 oder im e60 M5.. Unfassbare Motoren, wird mal Zeit das ich sone Kiste fahre. Würde zugern wissen wie sich das anfühlt..


 
Kann ich dir sagen. Die Turbos sind ein echter Fortschritt! Das gilt sowohl für den aktuellen M5/M6, als auch für den kommenden M4. Speziell dem M5/M6 tut der Turbo und die weitere Getriebespreizung wirklich gut. Damit machen die nicht mehr so krampfhaft auf (Pseudo-)Sportwagen (was ein M5 nunmal einfach nicht ist)  sondern eben auf Sportlimousine mit Langstreckenfähigkeiten. Die recht erstaunlichen Fähigkeiten auf ner Rundstrecke bleiben davon aber unangetastet.


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Wobei der alte M5 ja wirklich verdammt sportlich war. Und erst der V10 
Bin mal vor 3 Jahren mitm Ringatxi mitgefahren auf dem Nürburgring. Damals als Sabine Schmitz noch gefahren ist. Verdammte Shice


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen dem alten und dem neuen M5? Also nicht aus Revolverblättern a la ams, sondern in Echt? Wohl kaum, du hast doch nicht mal nen Führerschein...

Sportlich sind die schon, das ist ja nicht die Frage, aber Sportwagen sinds halt nicht!


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Habe auch nie behauptet den zu kennen  Ich kenne halt den "alten" M5.
Umd da der V10 von allen immer so gelobt wird und Tim Schrick der selben Meinung ist verlasse ich mich mal drauf


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Also ich kenne den V10 mit dem Seriengetriebe und mit nem DKG und den neuen natürlich ebenfalls mit DKG. Ich würde den Neuen immer bevorzugen, der hat einfach subjektiv nochmal deutlich mehr Bumms, ist aber eben auch Langstreckentauglich, ohne das er einem nach ner Weile auf die Nüsse geht. Und wenns schnell gehen soll, dann gehts das auch...

Ganz nebenbei säuft er auch nicht so maßlos wie der Alte, der diesbzgl. so ziemlich alle sin den Schatten stellt was ich bisher gefahren bin (und das ist wirklich ne Menge!)!


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> (...)der diesbzgl. so ziemlich alle sin den Schatten stellt was ich bisher gefahren bin (und das ist wirklich ne Menge!)!



Danke  War der 25.000 Post übrigens. Gratz 

Ich bin halt der Meinung das der 550i für Langstrecke ausgelegt sein sollte, aber auch mal ordnetlich zur Sache gehen kann wenn der gefordert wird.
Die M Modelle sollten dann halt wirklich stark auf Sportlichkeit getrimmt sein. Und wenn das Getriebe dann halt nicht Langstreckentauglich ist - was solls. 
Man kauft ja nicht umsonst einen "M".


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Ne, nicht das Getriebe ist auf irgendwas getrimmt. Das Fahrzeug ist es. Der M5 ist kein Rennwagen! Der kann das zwar mit gewissen Einschränkungen, aber wer wirklich auf die Piste will, für den ist das definitiv nicht das richtige Auto. Der alte M5 ist mMn völlig überzogen abgestimmt, der neue kann mehr und ist dabei einfach alltagstauglicher.

Ein 550i ist dann nochmal komfortabler und eben nochmal langstreckentauglicher - wobei ich jederzeit als Reisewagen einen entsprechenden Diesel vorziehen würde - schon alleine aus Kostengründen. Interessanterweise konsumiert der M5 mit DKG weniger als der 550i mit dem 8 Gang Automat - auf der Straße wohl gemerkt. Das habe ich mir sagen lassen, selbst probiert habe ich es nicht.


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> (...)ist dabei einfach alltagstauglicher.


 
Das meine ich ja. Ein "M" muss ja nicht direkt voll alltagstauglich sein. Dafür gibts doch den 550i. 
Allein schon der von dir erwähnte Verbrauch frisst einem ja die Haare vom Kopf.

Von Getrieben habe ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Lässt sich aber scheinbar mit irgendwelchen ootimierungen am Steuergerät bis über 10k drehen.
> Gibt auch viele Videos mit 10 oder 11k.
> Aber hast recht - war überzogen von mir.
> 
> Was dreht eig ein RX7/RX8? Kratzt auch an den 10k oder?


 
Mit Optimierungen bekommst du das bei einigen Motoren hin, den Motor aus meinem roten NX kann man durch das ändern vom Drehzahlbegrenzer mit den Serieninnerein bis 9500U/Min fahren. Ob das jedoch Sinn macht sei dahin gestellt, die Motoren müssen halt auch auf die höhere Drehzahl reagieren bzw Abgestimmt sein. Dir bringt es nichts wenn ein Motor bis 10.000 U/Min drehen kann, aber ab 7.000Uhr massiv an Leistung verliert.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2013)

Der einzige M5, die ich kenne ist der E34 mit dem 3,5l R6. Den fuhr mein Dad ne Zeit lang... Ging schon gut ab . Und ehrlich gesagt in Sachen Komfort für mich noch ne Art Maßstab... Auch wenn der Vergleich vielleicht etwas hinkt, aber zum Beispiel ein aktueller Passat kommt da nicht mit.


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Stimmt. 
Ich wollte nur ein Beispiel für hohe Drehzahlen bringen und da sind mir eben die VTecs eingefallen. Die 10k waren wie vorher schon gesagt etwas überzogen.

Wobei das schon geil klingt


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja. Ein "M" muss ja nicht direkt voll alltagstauglich sein. Dafür gibts doch den 550i.
> Allein schon der von dir erwähnte Verbrauch frisst einem ja die Haare vom Kopf.


 
Ein M sollte schon ne gewisse Alltagstauglichkeit haben. Wie gesagt es ist ja kein Rennwagen und solls ja auch gar nicht sein - kann es ja auch nicht, schon alleine das Gewicht und diverse andere Dinge sind da einfach im Weg.

Wer ein Auto ohne Alltagstauglichkeit und dafür es kompromisslos sportlich haben will, der muss was anderes kaufen.


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja mMn auch irgendwie ein bisschen ein Auto zum Angeben für Leute die am Wochenende mal ein paar Runden auf dem Nürburgring fahren und 
unter der Woche aufm Firmenparkplatz auf BigBoss machen.


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2013)

Muttern hat grad angerufen. Mein Auto is da.  Eltern sind leider nächste Woche im Urlaub, also kann ich erst übernächste Woche heimfahren und das Auto abholen. Aber was solls. Hätten eh 9 Wochen Lieferzeit sein sollen. Nun sind es nur 6 geworden. Da kann ich eine Woche auch noch warten... Ich glaub aber, ich kann nicht schlafen, vor Aufregung!


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist ja mMn auch irgendwie ein bisschen ein Auto zum Angeben für Leute die am Wochenende mal ein paar Runden auf dem Nürburgring fahren und
> unter der Woche aufm Firmenparkplatz auf BigBoss machen.


 
Na die Leute, die am WE auf die Piste gehen sind mit Sicherheit die absolute Ausnahme unter den Käufern.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2013)

Als Neukäufer vom Alten wurde man von BMW sogar ausdrücklich an den Ring geladen.
Für den Durchschnittlichen M5 Fahrer reichte dann auch der 320i im Racedress als Pacecar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wobei der alte M5 ja wirklich verdammt sportlich war. Und erst der V10


 
Das einzig sportliche war meiner Meinung nach der Motor. Um richtig sportlich zu sein ist der M5 einfach zu schwer 
Dem neuen M5 fehlt halt irgendwie dieses Kreischen von 10 Zylinder, das man immer "vor Ohren" hat.

Unterschied: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oszajd3mlK4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqmihE2H_Do Wirkt halt etwas emotionslos im Vergleich zum E60.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Als Neukäufer vom Alten wurde man von BMW sogar ausdrücklich an den Ring geladen.
> Für den Durchschnittlichen M5 Fahrer reichte dann auch der 320i im Racedress als Pacecar.


 
Ja, da geht man dann hin um nie mehr wieder zu kommen...

Die allermeisten Fahrer sind schlicht überfordert auf ner Piste. Es kann gut sein, dass bei so ner Veranstaltung den Neubesitzern einfach mal gezeigt wird was sie alles nicht können bzw. wo ihre Grenzen sind. Das dient dann als Schuss vor den Bug und hilft hoffentlich gegen Selbstüberschätzung!

Man kann mit einem M Fahrzeug sehr schnell unterwegs sein, aber dazu muss man es eben auch können. Wenn man mal gezeigt bekommt, dass man es eben nicht kann, dann fährt man vlt. im Alltag auch mit ein wenig mehr Respekt. Die Fahrzeuge (selbiges gilt natürlich auch für vergleichbare andere Kisten) machen es einem nämlich sehr leicht im Alltag sehr viel zu schnell zu fahren, das kann wirklich jeder! Aber wehe es wird eng oder sonst wie kritisch, dann können es halt die allerwenigsten - und die übertreiben es normalerweise aufgrund ihres Wissens nicht zu extrem.

Insofern kann so ein Event am Ring helfen - muss aber nicht, manche sind einfach zu blöd um ihre Grenzen zu erkennen (das ist leider allgemeingültig...).


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Weiss jemand was ein Zigarettenanzünder im Auto an Strom aufnimmt? 10 oder eher 20A? Ich muss wissen wie ich den Schalter dimensioniere...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Insofern kann so ein Event am Ring helfen - muss aber nicht, manche sind einfach zu blöd um ihre Grenzen zu erkennen (das ist leider allgemeingültig...).


Der Fahrer von dem ich die Geschichte kannte hat den Wagen, als er ihm dann doch zu viel verbrauchte, jedenfalls wieder heile beim Händler abgegeben.

Was die dortige Belegschaft damit gemacht hat ist wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte.
Auf jeden Fall war der Wagen dann nochmal kurz in der Zeitung und dann war sein Leben auch schon beendet.


watercooled schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was ein Zigarettenanzünder im Auto an Strom aufnimmt? 10 oder eher 20A? Ich muss wissen wie ich den Schalter dimensioniere...


Die sind normalerweise nicht einzeln abgesichert, also wenn auf dem Sicherungskreis sonst nichts was zieht können es theoretisch auch 40A werden. Oder meinst du jetzt wirklich den Stöpsel zum Zigaretten anmachen, nicht die 12V Dose allgemein?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was ein Zigarettenanzünder im Auto an Strom aufnimmt? 10 oder eher 20A? Ich muss wissen wie ich den Schalter dimensioniere...


 
Min 20A würde ich sagen, da sonst die Leistung ja recht gering wäre.

P=U x I
P= 12V x 10A
P= 120W


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2013)

Geht um den Anzünder an sich. Die Dose verkraftet ja 30 oder 40A ohne murren, mir gehts nur um einen Anzünder der da betrieben werden soll.
Und das den nicht alle paar Minuten jemand reindrückt würde ich da gerne einen Schalter vormachen. Hab noch so nen 16A Schlagschalter. Meint ihr der reicht?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kfz-Schalter...062378322?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item4ac0cf1b52 Als 16A.


----------



## BlindxDeath (18. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was dreht eig ein RX7/RX8? Kratzt auch an den 10k oder?


 
die ex-rx7 vom Kumpel.
dreht wohl seine 8000rpm.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nx7OJDTzS3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ansprechverhalten des motors war der hammer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQyEIRUyEvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2013)

Weiß jemand von euch, was eine Rundlaufüberprüfung für 4 Felgen 19" ungefähr kostet ? 
Ich stehe nun kurz vor'm Kauf, allerdings möchte ich nicht das Risiko eingehen, eine beschädigte Felge zu kaufen.
Ich hab gelesen, dass man bei 19" mit einer geringen Reifenflanke ( 35 ) die Felgen auf Rundlauffehler prüfen lassen sollte, da diese recht anfällig sind.


----------



## watercooled (18. Mai 2013)

Hast du nicht einen befreundeten Reifenhändler der dir das für nen 10er in die Kaffekasse macht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hast du nicht einen befreundeten Reifenhändler der dir das für nen 10er in die Kaffekasse macht?


 
Nee, hab ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Geht um den Anzünder an sich. Die Dose verkraftet ja 30 oder 40A ohne murren, mir gehts nur um einen Anzünder der da betrieben werden soll.
> Und das den nicht alle paar Minuten jemand reindrückt würde ich da gerne einen Schalter vormachen. Hab noch so nen 16A Schlagschalter. Meint ihr der reicht?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kfz-Schalter-mit-rote-LED-Beleuchtet-12V-20A-Kippschalter-2-Stellungen-E-A-/321062378322?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item4ac0cf1b52 Als 16A.


Solang du nicht die Leistung schaltest, sondern nur die Dose abschalten willst bevor ein Verbraucher dran hängt, sollte das problemlos möglich sein. Die Werte beziehen sich ja auf den Strom den der Schalter noch ohne Probleme schalten kann und nicht auf den Strom der bei eingeschaltetem Schalter fließen darf. Letzterer ist Grundsätzlich deutlich höher.


----------



## watercooled (18. Mai 2013)

Danke  Hast du da ein paar Richtwerte wie viel Strom man im bereits geschalteten Zustand drüber laufen lassen darf?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2013)

Das doppelte sollte schon drin sein. Aber ohne Gewähr  .


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2013)

Fährt jemand zu den 24 Stunden am Nürburgring? Ich bin morgen zum Start da. 

Grad gesehen, einer der Audi R8 macht groß Werbung für Battlefield 4 ;o)


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. Mai 2013)

Nen paar Kollegen aus meiner Klasse sind da!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2013)

Würde ja gerne, aber kein Geld ...


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, was eine Rundlaufüberprüfung für 4 Felgen 19" ungefähr kostet ?


 
Sollte sich irgendwo bei 20Euro belaufen, wird ja nur auf die Auswuchtmaschine gepackt und laufen gelassen. Dauert pro Felge maximal 1 Minute und somit DARF es nicht sonderlich viel kosten. Wir machen das z.B. fürn 5er in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, was eine Rundlaufüberprüfung für 4 Felgen 19" ungefähr kostet ?
> Ich stehe nun kurz vor'm Kauf, allerdings möchte ich nicht das Risiko eingehen, eine beschädigte Felge zu kaufen.
> Ich hab gelesen, dass man bei 19" mit einer geringen Reifenflanke ( 35 ) die Felgen auf Rundlauffehler prüfen lassen sollte, da diese recht anfällig sind.


 
hatte iwas um die 5€ pro Zoll und Felge im Kopf..
19" * 5€ = 95€ + ab und aufziehen+ neuwuchten.

sollen die das erstmal prüfen und lässte nen fuffi in der Kaffeekasse.

ich würde ehrlich gesagt, Reifen drauflassen und erst mal neuwuchten lassen und schauen, dass die Bremsanlage und das Fahrwerk in Ordnung ist.
Prüfen und richten lassen kannst du immer noch, wenn nichts flattert oder vibriert, lässte das eifnach wie es ist.

heut mal das Foto-Setup für nächste Woche getestet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2013)

Er will sich scheinbar gebrauchte Felgen kaufen und möchte einfach nur wissen ob diese einen Höhenschlag haben. Da braucht man nicht den Reifen abmontieren oder neu wuchten, einfach auf die Auswuchtmaschine packen und schauen ob die Felge sauber läuft.

Nächste Woche bekomme ich meinen 200SX S13... bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, bin am Freitag den neuen 7er GTI zur Probe gefahren. 

Wow, ich sowas von beeindruckt. Sowohl von Leistung,Fahrwerk,Fahrgefühl als auch von der Optik.

Das wird definitiv mein nächstes Auto.

Leider sehr teuer, hoffe ich kann in einem halben Jahr/Jahr einen Jahreswagen schießen. Meint ihr experten der Wertverlust kann einen etwas sparen lassen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er will sich scheinbar gebrauchte Felgen kaufen und möchte einfach nur wissen ob diese einen Höhenschlag haben. Da braucht man nicht den Reifen abmontieren oder neu wuchten, einfach auf die Auswuchtmaschine packen und schauen ob die Felge sauber läuft.


 

Sind OZ Superleggera in 19" und wegen dem niedrigen 35er Querschnitt ist mir die Überprüfung schon wichtig.




orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin am Freitag den neuen 7er GTI zur Probe gefahren.
> 
> Wow, ich sowas von beeindruckt. Sowohl von Leistung,Fahrwerk,Fahrgefühl als auch von der Optik.
> 
> ...


 
Den normalen oder mit PP ?


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2013)

Darf nicht viel kosten da es kaum Zeit aufwand ist sowas an einer Auswuchtmaschine zu prüfen. Das kann jeder Reifenhändler machen, mehr als 20Euro würde ich jedoch nicht freiwillig bezahlen.


----------



## kazzig (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gestern den Golf 7 GTI "Performance" bei Hahn Automobile in Ludwigsburg gefahren und hier meine Eindrücke. Ich muss vorab sagen, dass ich den Wagen nur wegen den inneren Werten gefahren bin, rein aus Interesse. Ich halte mich ansonsten fern von Golf, weil er mir optisch nicht zusagt und bei der Menge an GTIs, die rumfahren ich das Gefühl habe, dass es den jedes halbe Jahr zum Sonderangebot gibt. Das ist aber _mein_ Geschmack!

- Fahrwerk richtig stramm, aber komfortabler als beim A250 Sport
- Innenraum gefällt mir, bis auf das Lenkrad, deutlich besser als bei Mercedes (A-Klasse)
- Knöpfe auf dem Lenkrad vielleicht minimal zu klein
- DSG arbeitet VW typisch sehr gut und direkt
- Kraftentfaltung des 2 Liters ist für mein persönliches Empfinden gleich des A250
- Vom Sound her gefällt er mir jetzt nicht besonders. Da hätte man mehr rausholen können
- Für einen Golf viel viel zu teuer


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Darf nicht viel kosten da es kaum Zeit aufwand ist sowas an einer Auswuchtmaschine zu prüfen. Das kann jeder Reifenhändler machen, mehr als 20Euro würde ich jedoch nicht freiwillig bezahlen.


 
Mal schauen, ich erkundige mich dann mal bei den Reifenhändlern in der Umgebung.

@ kazzig,

konntest du die Sperre bzw. das Torque-Vectoring testen ?


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2013)

Bin den normalen ohne Performance Paket gefahren. War aber von dem Auto dermaßen begeistert das ich mir sofort ein Angebot habe machen lassen.

Leider wie schon erwähnt ist der Wagen sehr teuer. 





> - Für einen Golf viel viel zu teuer


 Davon muß man sich einfach mal lösen. Das ist ne A-Klasse aber ein Mercedes... sowas sagt auch keiner. 
Desweiteren kannst du den GTI gar nicht als Golf in diesem Sinne sehen, ich würde sagen es ist eine Klasse für sich. Die machen das schon richtig und führen den GTI extra auf wenn die auf der Homepage die Modelle vorstellen.

Sicher ist das Auto teuer, mich erschreckt eher die Preis/Rabattpolitik der Händler. Man gab mir für meinen Golf V nur noch nen Appel und ein Ei und einen vernünftigen Rabatt und eben mal ein paar Kosten wie Fußmatten,Anmeldung und solche Sachen, sind nur schwer aus denen rauszupressen. Immerhin bin ich gewillt einen großen Brocken zu kaufen. Absetzen wollen die alle.


----------



## watercooled (19. Mai 2013)

Mir sagt das Design vom neuen Golf nicht so zu. Ich fand den 6er da schöner.
Soundtechnisch für einen GTi schon echt nice was die da raus geholt haben, könnten sich die R Modelle mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
Den Golf ohne PP zu kaufen ist mMn aber ziemlicher nonsense. Allein das Diff und die Bremsen sind den aufpreis ja wohl locker Wert. 

@Riverna: S13  Aber ich dachte du bist nicht so CA18 begeistert?


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2013)

> Den Golf ohne PP zu kaufen ist mMn aber ziemlicher nonsense. Allein das Diff und die Bremsen sind den aufpreis ja wohl locker Wert.



Ja der PP soll es ja auch werden. Der Vorführwagen den ich gefahren bin war allerdings kein PP.


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2013)

Grüße vom 24 Stunden Rennen am Nürburgring!

Noch n Foto :0)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2013)

Cool, das ist dieses Jahr unser erstes Jahr in dem wir nicht fahren weil zuviele verhindert sind. Wir hoffen das nächstes Jahr wir campen am Ring drin ist.


----------



## kazzig (19. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ kazzig,
> 
> konntest du die Sperre bzw. das Torque-Vectoring testen ?


 
Ich muss zugeben, dass man die Sperre vorne 100% merkt. Ich bin vor wenigen Wochen den Audi A3 1.8 TFSI mit S-Tronic gefahren und verglichen zum GTI (ok, vielleicht etwas unfair) hatte ich beim GTI das Gefühl, dass er sich bei trockener Fahrbahn so richtig in den Asphalt reinkrallt, wenn man in der Kurve auf dem Gas bleibt. Ich habe bei mir in der Umgebung so eine charakteristische langgezogene rechtskurve. Die habe ich mit dem A250 Sport maximal mit ca. 74 km/h nehmen können, bevor das ESP eingegriffen hat. Der GTI schafft knapp 80 km/h in dieser Kurve und das mit dem wohl versteckten Eingriff des Differentials. Mir gefällt das schon, weil schnelle Kurvenfahrten eben auch zum sportlichen Fahrverhalten gehören!


----------



## BlindxDeath (20. Mai 2013)

vom gestrigen test-fotoshooting 

restaurierter BMW 318is und SLK 320




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2013)

C2C oder stationär?


----------



## dekay55 (20. Mai 2013)

Was hat dann der E30 für Reifen auf den BBS RS ? Entweder ist der Blickwinkel total ungünstig oder da is ne komische Reifenkombi drauf. Und warum zum henker macht man die Stoßleisten ebenfalls weiß, somit hat man dem E30 fast jede Kontur beraubt, gefällt mir irgendwie garnicht. Zumindest bei Alpinweiß sieht das nicht schön aus, weil bei der farbe sowieso schon die Konturen untergehen.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2013)

Täusch ich mich oder sind die Bilder leicht überbelichtet..?


----------



## AeroX (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich weiß nicht ob jemand ahnung davon hat aber ich will ein paar Distanzringe bzw. Spurplatten los werden. Hab hier ein Teilegutachten wo mein Auto (seat ibiza 6j) im verwendungsbereicht steht. Und zwar nur das Auto. 
Eig können die platten doch auch auf andere Autos montiert werden solang der lochkreis passt. 
Warum steht da nur mein Auto? 
Kann ich die somit nur an leute verkaufen die auch einen 6j haben?


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2013)

Schau mal auf der Herstellerseite nach dem Modell der Distanzplatte mit hilfe der Modell Nr. vielleicht kann man sich die/das Gutachten auch herunterladen und es sind dort andere Fahrzeuge aufgeführt.


----------



## AeroX (20. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab einfach mal bei der suche nach einem leon 1m mit der gleichen modell nr. gesucht und habe da die platten auch gefunden (glaube ich) und ein teilegutachten im pdf format..


----------



## BlindxDeath (20. Mai 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Täusch ich mich oder sind die Bilder leicht überbelichtet..?


 
sorry, wurde mit dem iphone gemacht.



nfsgame schrieb:


> C2C oder stationär?


 
Car2Car, sind aktuell bissl am rumprobieren.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Was hat dann der E30 für Reifen auf den BBS RS ? Entweder ist der Blickwinkel total ungünstig oder da is ne komische Reifenkombi drauf. Und warum zum henker macht man die Stoßleisten ebenfalls weiß, somit hat man dem E30 fast jede Kontur beraubt, gefällt mir irgendwie garnicht. Zumindest bei Alpinweiß sieht das nicht schön aus, weil bei der farbe sowieso schon die Konturen untergehen.


 
Keine Ahnung was da für Reifen drauf sind.
Wegen der Farbe, sagen wir es so.. wenn er den Wagen von grund auf neu aufbaut und den Motor auch komplett neumacht, dann darf er sich auch die Stoßleisten  bei der neulackierung weiß machen lassen.


----------



## dekay55 (20. Mai 2013)

Na klar kann er das machen, selbst ohne restaurierung, das ergebniss ist halt immer das gleiche, es sieht scheise aus  (  da steh ich mit meiner meinung nichtmal allein da ) aber muss ja ihm gefallen, solang die kiste nicht verbastelt ist, lässt sich ja alles wieder in Original zustand bringen


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> @Riverna: S13  Aber ich dachte du bist nicht so CA18 begeistert?


 
Bin ich auch nicht, hab aber noch zwei SR20DE Motoren und ein paar Turbos hier liegen. Da der Wagen eh ausschließlich für die Renn und Driftstrecke gebaut ist muss ich mir um die Haltbarkeit keine sorge machen. Der SR20DE(T) läuft dann mit Lowboost und 0.7bar bei ca 250PS das sollte zum driften reichen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der SR20DE(T) läuft dann mit Lowboost und 0.7bar bei ca 250PS das sollte zum driften reichen.


 
Mit Sperre locker


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2013)

100% Sperre


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> 100% Sperre


 


Edit: 1288hp Porsche Monster's Motec Anti Lag System - YouTube


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Mai 2013)

Auch ohne Sperre sollte das kein Thema sein...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch ohne Sperre sollte das kein Thema sein...


 
Mit Sperre geht's aber kontrollierter und der Driftwinkel ist noch höher, darauf kommts ja bei einem Driftcar an


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Na klar kann er das machen, selbst ohne restaurierung, das ergebniss ist halt immer das gleiche, es sieht scheise aus  (  da steh ich mit meiner meinung nichtmal allein da ) aber muss ja ihm gefallen, solang die kiste nicht verbastelt ist, lässt sich ja alles wieder in Original zustand bringen


 
eben, muss ihm gefallen, fachliche Kompetenz hat er aufjedenfall 
Nen M3 Cecetto hat er daheim auch stehen, der wird aktuell neu aufgebaut.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Mai 2013)

@Scholle und Blind, ich war heute am Ring. War zur Verlobungsfeier meines Cousins und da der Ring nur 25km entfernt von ihm ist und der Ring seine zweite Heimat ist, ist es Tradition das wir da gemeinsam wenigstens für paar Stunden hingehen wenn ich Oben bin.

Leider wussten wir überhaupt nicht was uns Heute da erwartet (bis auf scheiss Wetter) da wir bis tief in die Nacht gefeiert haben und durch den Stress nichts anderes als Verlobung im Kopf hatten. Ernüchterung war dann halt etwas groß als wir bemerkt haben das da 24 Stunden ist und dementsprechend alles gesperrt und voll ist.

Aber trotzdem, allein die Luft dort zu Atmen und die vorbeibretternden Autos zu hören entlohnt allemal  Und den ein oder anderen Exoten gibts da immer zu sehen, von daher hat es sich gelohnt, 2 Shirts hab ich mir auch gleich von der Tanke mitgenommen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit Sperre geht's aber kontrollierter und der Driftwinkel ist noch höher, darauf kommts ja bei einem Driftcar an



Der mögliche Driftwinkel wird über den maximalen Lenkeinschlag definiert, nicht über die Sperre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der mögliche Driftwinkel wird über den maximalen Lenkeinschlag definiert, nicht über die Sperre.


 
Das stimmt schon, allerdings funktioniert das ohne Sperre nur für kurze, bzw. kürzere Zeit, da mit dem offenen Diff. sehr viel Geschwindigkeit im Drift abgebaut wird. Das Sperrdiff. vermindert den Geschwindigkeitsabfall.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Mai 2013)

Papa waschte am Samstag das Auto, ich steig heute ein, und was ist, die Bremsen hinten hingen fest, die linke Seite löste sich ja, aber rechts, da war ich schon von der Kupplung weg, nach einer 20cm Spur Rückwerts löste sich auch diese. Der hat schon 13 Jahre am buckel, der VW.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, allerdings funktioniert das ohne Sperre nur für kurze, bzw. kürzere Zeit, da mit dem offenen Diff. sehr viel Geschwindigkeit im Drift abgebaut wird. Das Sperrdiff. vermindert den Geschwindigkeitsabfall.



Alles richtig, aber auch mit offenem Drift lassen sich z.B. an nem Kreisverkehr Kreisel driften bis einem schlecht ist...


----------



## kazzig (21. Mai 2013)

Vor wenigen Minuten die neue S-Klasse S500 gefahren. Absoluter Luxus, wohin das Auge reicht. Die Duftnote Mango hat mir am besten gefallen. Mit einer Massage im Auto konnte ich selber zwar noch nie was anfangen, aber die Stufe 1 der Hot-Stone-Massage fühlt sich eigenartig, doch irgendwie auch angenehm an 

Ein Auto für Besserverdiener, Chefs oder Politiker. Die Zielgruppe ist klar: Der Käufer sitzt hinten rechts


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ein Auto für Besserverdiener, Chefs oder Politiker. Die Zielgruppe ist klar: Der Käufer sitzt hinten rechts



Besserverdiener und Politiker schließt sich ja in weiten Teilen aus


----------



## kazzig (21. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, die Politiker, die solche Autos mit unseren Geldern bezahlen. So müsste es richtig heißen


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Besserverdiener und Politiker schließt sich ja in weiten Teilen aus


Bei 1900,- Durchschnittsbrutto Ost und 2900,- West kann ich das nicht so sehen.

Und ob die Politiker, die ja angeblich in der "Freien Wirtschaft" sooo viel mehr verdienen würden, auch einen Job finden würden, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2013)

Na ich möchte hier ja jetzt keine Politikerdebatte führen, aber mehr als die von dir genannten Beträge verdienen nur absolute Spitzenpolitiker und nicht die breite Masse, die in irgendwelchen Gemeinde-, Stadt- oder Kreisparlamenten hockt! Selbst ein MdL oder MdB ist gehaltstechnisch nicht in der Liga in der man sich normalerweise eine S-Klasse rauslässt - gestellt bekommt man da auch keine.

Der Durchschnitt, den du nennst ist allerdings auch ohnehin so niedrig, dass man mit einer ordentlichen Ausbildung da normalerweise schon gut rankommt (wenn man nicht gerade im sozialen Bereich arbeitet). Insofern würde ich schon behaupten, dass ein MdB, der ja immerhin so etwas wie Durchsetzungsvermögen, Charisma und Führungsqualitäten haben dürfte (sonst kommt er in der eigenen Partei schonmal gar nicht auf die Liste) auch im wahren Leben in der Lage sein sollte ein ordentliches Gehalt zu bekommen. Obs dann für ne S-Klasse reicht ist wieder was anderes...


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> eben, muss ihm gefallen, fachliche Kompetenz hat er aufjedenfall
> Nen M3 Cecetto hat er daheim auch stehen, der wird aktuell neu aufgebaut.


 
Ohh nen echten Cecotto ? Hmm dann kenn ich den Typ bestimmt vom sehen, soviel in Deutschland mit nem echten Cecotto gibts ja nicht mehr. Fragn mal bitte ob er im E30-Talk.com ist, und wenn nicht lade ihn mal von mir ein  ( bin einer der Mods dort )


----------



## aloha84 (21. Mai 2013)

Sooooo.... 239640 km auf der Uhr, 12 Jahre alt...und eben Tüv gehabt.
Keine Beanstandungen.
Das nenne ich "Premium"!!

Grüße


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sooooo.... 239640 km auf der Uhr, 12 Jahre alt...und eben Tüv gehabt.
> Keine Beanstandungen.
> Das nenne ich "Premium"!!
> 
> Grüße


 
Was für ein Fazeusch?


----------



## aloha84 (21. Mai 2013)

Opel Astra G
Bj. 2001
1,8 16V (92kw)

Ich selber habe ihn 2005 für 8000€ gekauft, mit 42000km.
Bis auf normale Verschleißteile habe ich nur den Krümmer bei 170.000km wechseln müssen.
Und seit dem.......er läuft, und läuft,  und läuft,  und läuft,  und läuft,  und läuft.....
Edit:
Übrigens selbst alle Fahrwerkskomponenten sind noch Original. (Federn, Dämpfer, Querlenker, Buchsen....sogar die Radlager)^^


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2013)

Na dann Gratulation! 

Ich finde es übringes Schade, dass wir bei uns auf der Arbeit  (hessische Behörde) von Opel auf VW und BMW als Firmenwagen umgestiegen sind. Opel wird halt nicht mehr als Deutsch angesehen. Ich bin die Opels immer lieber gefahren als VW oder noch schlimmer BMW. Gerade die 3er Touring haben mich immer wieder echt enttäuscht, was Verarbeitung und Platz angeht.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2013)

Vom 3er darfst du platzmäßig gar nichts erwarten, das ist ein Kleinwagen! Aber fahren tut er sich dennoch gut...


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2013)

Naja, fahren war ok. Wobei ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen kann, wie sich ein "echter 3er Touring" fährt, weil das immer die kleinsten Dieselmaschinen sind, die es für das Auto gibt. Die ziehen nicht die Wurst vom Teller und das Fahrwerk ist meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu schlapperig. Mach also null Spaß.

Und was Platz angeht, mein Clio ist das echt ein Bentley gegen. Unendliche Weiten. Im BMW bekommt man Platzangst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde es übringes Schade, dass wir bei uns auf der Arbeit  (hessische Behörde) von Opel auf VW und BMW als Firmenwagen umgestiegen sind. Opel wird halt nicht mehr als Deutsch angesehen.


 
Was nach 84 Jahren auch schwer zu verdenken ist  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Alles richtig, aber auch mit offenem Drift lassen sich z.B. an nem Kreisverkehr Kreisel driften bis einem schlecht ist...


 
Ich weiß 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vom 3er darfst du platzmäßig gar nichts  erwarten, das ist ein Kleinwagen! Aber fahren tut er sich dennoch  gut...


 
Weit davon entfert ist er nicht 
Der 5er ist ja auch "nur" ( obere ) Mittelklasse.


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was nach 84 Jahren auch schwer zu verdenken ist  .


 
Dauert im Öffentlichen Dienst halt alles ein bissel länger. Aber irgendwann ist es ihnen auch aufgefallen. 

Ich wär trotzdem lieber Opel gefahren, ob Deutsch oder nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich ist es total absurd dass man bei Opel überhaupt noch diskutiert ob es jetzt deutsch ist oder nicht.
Ford Europa ist deutlich selbstständiger und entwickelt hauptsächlich in Köln. Trotzdem würde niemand auf die Idee kommen dass ein Fiesta ein deutsches Auto ist.


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es total absurd dass man bei Opel überhaupt noch diskutiert ob es jetzt deutsch ist oder nicht.
> Ford Europa ist deutlich selbstständiger und entwickelt hauptsächlich in Köln. Trotzdem würde niemand auf die Idee kommen dass ein Fiesta ein deutsches Auto ist.


 
Liegt wohl irgendwie daran, dass Adam ein Deutscher war und Henry ein Amerikaner.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Liegt wohl irgendwie daran, dass Adam ein Deutscher war und Henry ein Amerikaner.


 
Nur das der gute Adam kein "Automann" sondern Kaufmann war und alles gemacht hat was Geld bringt. Egal ob er Nähmaschinen, Fahrräder oder Autos unter Lizenz bauen lies. Während Henry Ford die Autoproduktion revolutionierte mit den Erkentnissen aus einem Schlachthof  .


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Mai 2013)

Ob nun deutsch oder nicht, immerhin hängen in Rüsselsheim "ein paar" Arbeitsplätze dran und wenn schon die
Hessen nicht mehr Opel fahren, wer soll es dann machen?

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ein Opel sicher nicht teurer als ein (ähnlich großer/motorisierter) BMW ist und die
Öffentliche Hand keine Steuergelder verschwenden sollte.

Privat bin ich übrigens von 1990 bis 2001 mehrere Opel Astra und Vectra gefahren und war auch immer sehr zufrieden.
Hatte bisher aber auch mit den Nachfolgern (Ford Focus und Audi A6) nie ne Panne. (auf Holz klopf)


apropos Adam
Hab letztens ne Werbung gesehen. Das wird ja Ädäm (also englisch/amerikanisch) ausgesprochen. Wenn das mal kein Eigentor ist.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Liegt wohl irgendwie daran, dass Adam ein Deutscher war und Henry ein Amerikaner.


Und Bugatti Franzose. Trotzdem spricht bei Veyron jeder von einem deutschen Produkt.
Und DIE Übernahme ist gerade mal ein Jahrzehnt her.

Und um nochmal den Ford Vergleich zu ziehen:
Laut Wiki arbeiten in Köln um die 17.000 Menschen bei Ford. Bei Opel sind es, auf alle Werke verteilt, etwas über 10.000.
Also wenn man auf der Arbeitsplatzschiene argumentiert müsste man wohl Ford vorziehen.


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> apropos Adam
> Hab letztens ne Werbung gesehen. Das wird ja Ädäm (also englisch/amerikanisch) ausgesprochen. Wenn das mal kein Eigentor ist.


Das ist allerdings lächerlich.


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2013)

Ja, aber wie lange war Bugatti tot (also die Marke )? Zudem gehörts ja den Deutschen. 


Umgekehrt Rolls Royce. Gehört den Bayern. Trotzdem ists für die meisten ein englisches Auto.


----------



## Mosed (21. Mai 2013)

Ist auch immer die Frage, womit man einen 3er Touring vergleicht. Dass ein Passat mehr Ladevolumen und Platz hat ist kein Wunder - der ist deutlich größer in den Abmessungen. Fast wie ein 5er.
Aber einen BMW kauft man ja nicht als Lastesel. 

War letztens aber wieder negativ "überrascht". Einen Ford Focus Benziner einer Freundin gefahren (Focus 04). Bei 100 km/h 3000 rpm und deutlich hörbarer Motor im Innenraum. Wäre für mich absolut inakzeptabel.

EDIT:
Opel "Ädam" klingt total bescheuert. Aber Opels Misere ist echt kein Wunder - wenn man sich mal den Innenraum anschaut (außer beim neuen Astra und Insignia)... Allein das hellgraue Plastik der Armaturen - geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## riedochs (21. Mai 2013)

Ich war schon 2x dran einen Opel zu kaufen. Beim ersten mal ist es an der 4 Stufen Automatik für den 1,8L Benziner gescheitert (anno 2006) und letztes Jahr am Preis. Der 2 Jahre alte Astra Werkswagen war teurer als der Astra Neuwagen und am Ende waren beide Opel teurer als mein Passat. Bei VW war die Finanzierung günstiger und das Auto selbst. Gut, der Astra wäre ein Neuwagen gewesen, aber der Passat war 8 monate alt und hatte 30.000km gelaufen, das ist für einen Diesel nichts.

Jetzt soll im herbst oder nächstes Frühjahr mein Scirocco weg. Aber bei Opel gibt es wieder keinen Astra mit 2L Turbo und Automatik. Der Adam ist derzeit für mich in Sachen Motor/Getriebe auch uninteressant.

Dabei ist mir egal ob DSG oder guter Wandler.


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich sehe bugatti schon als französische marke an


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Fast wie ein 5er.
> Aber einen BMW kauft man ja nicht als Lastesel.


 
Dann hast du unseren noch nicht gesehen 
Aber deshalb haben wir uns auch einen Touring zugelegt.


----------



## winner961 (21. Mai 2013)

Ein BMW ist immer ein Lastenesel  hab ich Ei unseren alten egal ob 3,5,7 oder 6er gesehen. Solang er eine Anhängerkupplung hat dann kann man in dafür nutzen am besten nimmt man natürlich einen Touring


----------



## Mick-Jogger (21. Mai 2013)

@Mosed

Wir haben einen '11 Diesel und der Klingt wie ein LKW von Innen schon bei niedrigen Umdrehungen!
Ein weiterer Störfaktor sind aber auch die Allwetterreifen.


----------



## Riverna (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch, geht so ein wenig um Peität... 

Hab heute mit dem Verkäufer von meinem künftigen Driftfahrzeug (Nissan 200SX S13) gesprochen, es stellte sich im Gespräch dann raus das der Wagen so günstig ist weil es ein Unfallauto ist (war mir bis dahin bekannt). Jedoch ist das Auto nicht mehr für den öffentlichen Verkehr erlaubt da er von der Polizei zwangs abgestempelt wurde. Der Unfall war nämlich mit todesfolge, der damalige Besitzer ist unter massivem Alkoholeinfluss in einen Unfall verwickelt wo er jemanden umgefahren hat. Hab die Geschichte meiner Verlobten erzählt die nun komplett gegen das Auto ist, meine Eltern habe da eine ähnliche Meinung zu. Wäre das für euch ein Problem? Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich total egal, da nicht ICH der Unfallverursacher bin. Jedoch stimmt mich die Meinung von den anderen nun doch etwas nachdenklich... was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## DasRegal (21. Mai 2013)

Hey,
hab gestern einen kleinen Film zum Ilseder VAG Treffen gemacht. Have fun.




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/66649162

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nehme gerne Kritik entgegen.


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch, geht so ein wenig um Peität...
> 
> Hab heute mit dem Verkäufer von meinem künftigen Driftfahrzeug (Nissan 200SX S13) gesprochen, es stellte sich im Gespräch dann raus das der Wagen so günstig ist weil es ein Unfallauto ist (war mir bis dahin bekannt). Jedoch ist das Auto nicht mehr für den öffentlichen Verkehr erlaubt da er von der Polizei zwangs abgestempelt wurde. Der Unfall war nämlich mit todesfolge, der damalige Besitzer ist unter massivem Alkoholeinfluss in einen Unfall verwickelt wo er jemanden umgefahren hat. Hab die Geschichte meiner Verlobten erzählt die nun komplett gegen das Auto ist, meine Eltern habe da eine ähnliche Meinung zu. Wäre das für euch ein Problem? Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich total egal, da nicht ICH der Unfallverursacher bin. Jedoch stimmt mich die Meinung von den anderen nun doch etwas nachdenklich... was meint ihr dazu?


 
Wenn ich das Ding nur auf Events zum Driften fahren würde, wär es mir egal. Als Dailydriver würds mich vermutlich nerven.


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Aber einen BMW kauft man ja nicht als Lastesel.


 
Nicht? Ich mache dir gerne mal ein Bild von meinem Kofferraum. Ordentlich und auch ordentlich voll. Mittlerweile fange ich schon an, mein Prüfequipment auf die Rücksitzbank auszulagern. Kleiner als 5er ist nicht drin ...und wenn Mercedes mal etwas Vergleichbares zu den Komfortsitzen bauen würde, wäre mir die E-Klasse vom Platzangebot im Heck noch deutlich lieber.


----------



## Riverna (21. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Ding nur auf Events zum Driften fahren würde, wär es mir egal. Als Dailydriver würds mich vermutlich nerven.


 
Ok genau das selbe denke ich mir eigentlich auch, fahr die Karre wahrscheinlich eh nur auf 3 bis 4 Drift-Events im Jahr. Am Freitag wird er wenn ich es will geliefert, mit einem Nissan Silvia S12 GrandPrix im Schlepptau...


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ohh nen echten Cecotto ? Hmm dann kenn ich den Typ bestimmt vom sehen, soviel in Deutschland mit nem echten Cecotto gibts ja nicht mehr. Fragn mal bitte ob er im E30-Talk.com ist, und wenn nicht lade ihn mal von mir ein  ( bin einer der Mods dort )


 
der Cecetto (Macaublau oder so), davon hab ich noch keine Bilder gesehen.
er hat den auch erst seit kurzem, wird soweit ich weiß garnicht bewegt und muss komplett neu gemacht werden.
hat da wohl 3 jahre für den Aufbau geplant, hat keine Eile und auch nicht immer das nötige Kleingeld für Teile.

Nen Thread irgendwo macht er erst auf, wenn bei der Restauration schon was bei rumgekommen ist.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab gestern einen kleinen Film zum Ilseder VAG Treffen gemacht. Have fun.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schlimm was da bei uns (komme aus Ilsede) rumgefahren ist... Schade, dass es nicht mehr Kontrollen gab. Da fuhr so einiges wo ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das so darf .


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab gestern einen kleinen Film zum Ilseder VAG Treffen gemacht. Have fun.
> 11th VW & Audi meet Peine Germany 2013 on Vimeo
> Nehme gerne Kritik entgegen.


 
viel zu viele VAG's 

wieso flattert das bild so? mir ist davon schlecht geworden.


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir flattert da nix. 

EDIT: Flattert doch...


----------



## Beam39 (22. Mai 2013)

Schönes Video, sind mir allerdings zuviel unnötig tiefe Autos zu sehen. Ich kann mich mit sonem Tuning einfach nicht anfreunden, mit VW's genauso wenig. :/


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2013)

Bin ich der einzige der es extrem hässlich findet wenn der Reifen/Felge im Radkasten verschwinden? Sowas geht mMn überhaupt nicht. 
Generell finde ich die VW-Tuning-Szene eher peinlich als schön.


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Mai 2013)

ich bin Samstag auf nem kleinem privaten Mercedes/AMG Treffen.
wollten da auch ein paar Videos und Bilder machen 

mit der VW Szene kann ich auch nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der es extrem hässlich findet wenn der Reifen/Felge im Radkasten verschwinden? Sowas geht mMn überhaupt nicht.
> Generell finde ich die VW-Tuning-Szene eher peinlich als schön.


 
Ne bist defitiniv nicht alleine. Ich frag mich wie man das geil finden kann wenn ein Auto so tief ist. Das sieht total bescheuert aus und bringt NICHTS.

Aber diese Leute gibts eigentlich bei jeder Marke, ob BMW, Audi oder auch Benz.


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Mai 2013)

ich hab wohl was gegen zu viel Luft im Radkasten.
Der Reifen sollte schon irgendwie bündig mit den Radkasten innerhalb des tüvigen Bereichs abschließen.

wie ich finde.. hat mein BMW ne gesunde tiefe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der es extrem hässlich findet wenn der Reifen/Felge im Radkasten verschwinden?


 
Nein bist du auf keinen Fall.


----------



## DasRegal (22. Mai 2013)

Ok ich merke schon in Sachen Tiefe sind wir alle wohl nicht auf einer Wellenlänge.  Ich bin schon seit Jahren in der Stanceworks Szene drin und für mich kann ein Auto nicht tief genug sein. Es ist eigentlich egal welche Marke... sobald ein Auto das richtige Fitment und ordentlichen Felgen hat sieht es gut aus. Natürlich sind auf den Treffen auch sehr viele Leute mit StVO Tieferlegung, die ich aber nunmal nicht gefilmt habe. 

Jedem das seine.


> wie ich finde.. hat mein BMW ne gesunde tiefe.


Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. HA passt an der VA würde ich noch 15mm tiefer gehen.

So wäre es perfekt nach meinem Geschmack:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieses leichte verzerren des Bildes kommt durch den nachträglichen Bildstabilisator.


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Mai 2013)

hinten könnt das cabrio etwas höher ^^
aber hast recht.. vorn könnte meiner etwas tiefer.
hab aber kein Gewindefahrwerk drin.. Aber bin bis jetzt ganz zu frieden mit dem AC-Schnitzer fahrwerk.
aber für nen Sportfahrwerk hat ACS die höhe schon ganz gut getroffen.
was mich wirklich stört ist, dass die Frontschürze noch so hoch über dem Boden ist im vergleich zu den seitenschwellern.


----------



## DasRegal (22. Mai 2013)

Also dafür, dass du kein Gewindefahrwerk drin hast kommt das aber gut tief rüber. Könntest die Federn an der VA ja mal nachpressen... vllt kommen die noch 10mm  .


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Mai 2013)

lieber schmeiß ich nen Sack zement in den Motorraum.. aber das wird schwer bei dem großen 6Zylinder 
Aber so lang das Fahrwerk noch gut ist (hat mittlerweile auch shcon 10 jahre auf dem Buckel) bleibt das erstmal so.
Wenn ich nen Gewinde will.. dann KW V2.

Es kommen ja noch anderen Felgen dran, da muss ich eventuell mal schauen wie es dann mit der Höhe aussieht.


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Ok ich merke schon in Sachen Tiefe sind wir alle wohl nicht auf einer Wellenlänge.  Ich bin schon seit Jahren in der Stanceworks Szene drin und für mich kann ein Auto nicht tief genug sein.


 
Dafür ist der E36 aber richtig hoch, der befindet sich meiner Meinung nach noch in einem akzeptablen Bereich. Aber sobald die halbe Felge im Radkasten verschwindet sieht es nicht mehr gut aus, ich fahre auch lieber im Alltag tief als auf Treffen die Luft auf dem Sack zu lassen um tief zu stehen.


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2013)

@ Video: Und das Team von VWSpeed reist stilecht mit nem Chrysler 300C an  . Ansonsten hat das Video in der tat etwas "Mikroruckler" - ist da bei der Framerateumwandlung was schiefgegangen?


Benz Felgen auf nen VW ... wenn der wenigstens die Mercedeslogos entfernen würde


----------



## kazzig (22. Mai 2013)

Ziemlich peinliche Tuningszene mit den VWs, armes Deutschland - aber wer es nötig hat 
Ich wette, dass 95% der Leute über die Autos / Leute lachen, wenn sie die Gurken rumfahren sehen. Ich schließe mich da ein.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2013)

Mir gefällt sowas garnicht. Verbastelte Autos, nein Danke. Und in dem Umfang finde ichs echt fürchterlich. Ich kann mit dem ganzen Show&Shine nix anfangen. Mein neues Auto bekommt vielleicht irgendwann im Laufe des nächsten halben Jahres Tieferlegungsfedern spendiert und das wars.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Mai 2013)

Hier mal was zum Thema "Tieferlegung"!
Viel Spaß, ich schwöre ihr packt euch weg!

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/etwas-zu-tief-gelegt.html


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2013)

Geil ab Sekunde 58 ist der da irgendwo hängengeblieben ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Mai 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> So wäre es perfekt nach meinem Geschmack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Finde das schon viel zu tief. Wo soll denn da noch etwas Federweg sein 



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> ich hab wohl was gegen zu viel Luft im Radkasten.
> Der Reifen sollte schon irgendwie bündig mit den Radkasten innerhalb des tüvigen Bereichs abschließen.
> 
> wie ich finde.. hat mein BMW ne gesunde tiefe.
> ...


 
Das sieht gut aus


----------



## DasRegal (22. Mai 2013)

> Finde das schon viel zu tief. Wo soll denn da noch etwas Federweg sein


Also ich hab genau so viel Platz zwischen Reifen und Kotflügel, dass ich meinen kleinen Finger dazwischen stecken kann und das klappt ohne Probleme. Klar schleift es ab und zu im Radkasten gerade wenn noch andere Personen mit an Bord sind aber es geht.
Bsp:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7BSf8Yo2iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Mai 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Also ich hab genau so viel Platz zwischen Reifen und Kotflügel, dass ich meinen kleinen Finger dazwischen stecken kann und das klappt ohne Probleme. *Klar schleift es ab und zu im Radkasten* gerade wenn noch andere Personen mit an Bord sind aber es geht.


 
Ist auch auf Dauer auch nicht gefährlich ... 

Und das fährt sich doch total beknackt, da kann man sagen was man will. Da ist doch nix mehr sportlich dran.


----------



## DasRegal (22. Mai 2013)

> Ist auch auf Dauer auch nicht gefährlich ...


Man darf es halt nicht übertreiben. Gefährlich ist es nicht, nur halt nicht so gut für den Lack am Koti.

Wer sagt, dass ich sportlich fahren will  Ich cruise. Sportlich Fahren kann man meiner Meinung nach auf der Rennstrecke und nicht auf öffentlichen Straßen.


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2013)

Ne. Sportlich ist das nicht. Unter anderem deswegen hab ich ja mein neues Auto mit den 18 statt 19 Zöllern bestellt.  Performance vor Show!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Mai 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Man darf es halt nicht übertreiben. Gefährlich ist es nicht, nur halt nicht so gut für den Lack am Koti.


 
Was machst du denn, wenn dir der mal bei mehr als 100km/h gut einfedert und sich der Reifen verabschiedet  ?
Kanten gibt es immer irgendwo.


----------



## DasRegal (22. Mai 2013)

> Was machst du denn, wenn dir der mal bei mehr als 100km/h gut einfedert und sich der Reifen verabschiedet  ?
> Kanten gibt es immer irgendwo.


Naja, also eine Reifenwand ist ja nicht dünn wie ein Blatt Papier. Dadurch, dass der Koti gebördelt ist und somit fast Paralell zur Reifenwand steht, drückt im schlimmsten Fall der Reifen den Koti nach außen beim einfedern.
Mit übertreiben meine ich, dass man schon ein bisschen Luft lassen muss, sonst nutzt sich die Reifenwand zu stark ab und könnte zu einem Platten führen. Bsp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kazzig (22. Mai 2013)

Naja, wenn du schon selber weißt, dass das nicht ganz koscher ist UND es sogar nach ab und zu mal schleift. Es ist egal, wie oft und wie intensiv es schleift - es ist sicher so nicht richtig weiter zu fahren, aber in der Automobilszene gibt es genug Pfusch, glaub mir, deswegen schockiert mich eigentlich fast nichts mehr.


----------



## Mosed (22. Mai 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> So wäre es perfekt nach meinem Geschmack:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, äußerst perfekt. Kaum Federweg + Super Niederquerschnittsreifen --> jeder Kieselstein haut einem die Wirbelsäule raus.
Und über jede Bodenwelle muss man mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit. 


Ich verstehe Tieferlegung echt nicht. Ein bißchen ja vielleicht noch, aber diese Extreme. Was ist hübscher daran, wenn der Radkasten das Rad teilweise verdeckt, als wenn Luft vorhanden ist? Für mich sieht das eher nach einem Defekt aus als nach guter Optik. Aber jedem das seine - solange er den Verkehr nicht behindert oder gefährdet. 


Bei meinem letzten Autokauf war die sportliche Fahrwerksabstimmung/Sportfahrwerk Ausschlusskriterium. Die Run-Flat Reifen sind schon hart genug... Denke auch, dass ich die bei Fälligkeit gegen "normale" ersetzen werde. Die neueren sollen ja besser sein bzgl Komfort, aber der Preis dürfte deutlich höher liegen. Muss mich dann mal informieren und abwägen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das eher nach einem Defekt aus als nach guter Optik.


Sieht halt 1 zu 1 aus wie ne DS bei der die Hydropneumatik mal wieder undicht ist.

Wie geht es eigentlich der Karosse nach ein paar Jahren "am Boden"? Noch irgend ein Maß so wie es soll?


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2013)

Das E36 Cabrio finde ich recht stimmig. Das sowas wohl nicht als Dailydriver genutzt wird bei der Tieferlegung sei dahingestellt ....


----------



## Beam39 (22. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ne. Sportlich ist das nicht. Unter anderem deswegen hab ich ja mein neues Auto mit den 18 statt 19 Zöllern bestellt.  Performance vor Show!


 

Seh ich genauso.. Ich hab 17" drauf und die sind optimal. Meine Freunde meinen immer "hau dir doch 19 zöller drauf" etc. pp. aber keine Chance. Konnte erst vor kurzem nen älteren Bekannten davon abbringen sich 22" auf seinen neuen Q7 zu ballern. Hat sich dann 21" geholt und nachdem er ne Probefahrt mit einem machen durfte der 22" drauf hatte, meinte er nur "Zum Glück.."

Wie du sagtest, Perforcmance vor Show.. Mir wäre das echt zu blöd wenn ich bei jeder Bodenwelle auf die Bremsen gehen müsste um den Karren nicht unten anzuhauen..


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.. Ich hab 17" drauf und die sind optimal. Meine Freunde meinen immer "hau dir doch 19 zöller drauf" etc. pp. aber keine Chance. Konnte erst vor kurzem nen älteren Bekannten davon abbringen sich 22" auf seinen neuen Q7 zu ballern. Hat sich dann 21" geholt und nachdem er ne Probefahrt mit einem machen durfte der 22" drauf hatte, meinte er nur "Zum Glück.."
> 
> Wie du sagtest, Perforcmance vor Show.. Mir wäre das echt zu blöd wenn ich bei jeder Bodenwelle auf die Bremsen gehen müsste um den Karren nicht unten anzuhauen..




Naja, beim Megane wiegen die 19 Zöller mit Pneu 21,5 Kilo. Die 18 Zöller kommen auf ca. 17 Kilo. 19 Zöller würde ich mir erst dann holen, wenn ich ein paar leichte finde, die mir auch gefallen würden. Aber ansonsten bleibt erst mal alles so, wie es ist. Auf dem Anhang sieht man die 18 Zöller ganz gut, und ich finde die von der Größe und wie sie im Radhaus aussehen ganz gut. Geschweige denn, dass die mir einfach echt gut gefallen. Schlicht und schick!


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Mai 2013)

Tolles Auto  

Ist nicht mehr lang bist du dein bekommst oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, beim Megane wiegen die 19 Zöller mit Pneu 21,5 Kilo. Die 18 Zöller kommen auf ca. 17 Kilo.


 
17 KG 
Was wiegt denn da nur eine Felge 
Wenn ein Reifen ca. 10KG wiegt, bleiben nur 7 KG über und das ist nochmal 1KG weniger als eine Ultraleggera .
Was sind denn das für Felgen ?


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Tolles Auto
> 
> Ist nicht mehr lang bist du dein bekommst oder?


 
Er ist schon da. Wurde letzten Freitag geliefert und steht bei meinen Eltern aufem Hof. Die sind aber die Woche im Schwarzwald im Urlaub. Also gehen die Formalitäten erst nächste Woche über die Bühne. Hab ihn aber noch nicht gesehen. 





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 17 KG
> Was wiegt denn da nur eine Felge
> Wenn ein Reifen ca. 10KG wiegt, bleiben nur 7 KG über und das ist nochmal 1KG weniger als eine Ultraleggera .
> Was sind denn das für Felgen ?


 
Sind die original 18 Zöller, wie sie ab Werk verbaut werden. Laut Renaultforum ca. 17 Kilo Reifen und Felge. Könnte aber stimmen. Ich hab die Teile schon "live" gesehen und die sind wirklich sehr luftig und filigran.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Mai 2013)

Sind die denn geschmiedet ?
Sonst ist noch 1KG weniger als eine Ultra bei normalen Alus eher nicht möglich, da die Ultras schon am Limit sind.
Oder die Reifen sind sehr leicht ( sind das 225/40 R18 ? )


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2013)

235/40 R18. Michelin. Welcher kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber ich kann beim Winterreifen montieren das Dingens gerne mal nachwiegen. 

EDIT: Ich hab grad ne Anfrage laufen. Vielleicht kann ich dir später mehr sagen...


----------



## Beam39 (22. Mai 2013)

Das Auto sieht aber auch geil aus.. Find ich top was Renault da vom Stapel lässt..


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2013)

Bin mal gespannt. Meiner wird ja weiß und nicht schwarz. Aber das Auto kenn ich ja eigentlich schon. Mein Bruder fährt seit März nen MRS3 Trophy. Ebenfalls in weiß.


----------



## Klutten (22. Mai 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> ... Klar schleift es ab und zu im Radkasten gerade wenn noch andere Personen mit an Bord sind aber es geht.


 


DasRegal schrieb:


> Man darf es halt nicht übertreiben. Gefährlich ist es nicht, nur halt nicht so gut für den Lack am Koti.


 
Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber wenn ich das lese, dann wird mir echt übel. Bis jetzt hast du und deine weiteren Insassen scheinbar viel Glück gehabt, aber man sollte bei derartigen technischen Umbauten schon etwas den Denkapparat in Gang setzen. Hier davon zu reden, dass ein schleifender Reifen nicht gefährlich sei, ist grob fahrlässig. Auch wenn du nur am cruisen bist, kann man im Straßenverkehr nicht jede Situation vorhersehen. Da man ja nicht nur in seinen heimischen Gefilden unterwegs ist, sondern auch mal auf ortsfremden Straßen fährt, muss man sich so verhalten, dass niemand gefährdet wird. Wenn dann eine heikle Situation (Schlagloch, Gullideckel oder Bodenwelle) kommt - und damit die Frage - Vollbremsung oder technischer Defekt mit unvorhersehbaren Folgen (Abflug oder Auffahrunfall hinten), hört der Spaß auf. 

Mir konnte es früher auch nicht tief genug sein, aber technisch einwandfrei musste jeder Umbau sein - selbst bei mehr als 100mm Tieferlegung. Das ist ein wenig wie die oft geglaubte Meinungsfreiheit im Internet. Diese hört auch da auf, wo das Recht anderer verletzt wird. Ist bei Umbauten am Fahrzeug nicht anders, denn was einwandfrei in jeder Lebenslage funktioniert, soll auch gerne eingetragen werden. Wenn dadurch aber die Möglichkeit besteht, dass andere zu Schaden kommen können, dann muss jemand die Notbremse ziehen! ...und sage jetzt bitte nicht noch einmal, dass das alles ungefährlich sei und du weißt, wie man damit umgeht. 

Trotzdem weiter gute und vor allen Dingen unfallfreie Fahrt. ...und überdenke manche Dinge vielleicht mal.


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Mai 2013)

wegen der Felgendiskussion.

WheelWeights.net - Database of Wheel Weights

die tabelle für viele Felgen, könnte ja vllt für den ein oder anderen intressant sein


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2013)

Also wenn man ein Fahrzeug tieferlegt sollte man schon sicher gehen das es NICHT schleift. Würde eine meiner beiden Karren schleifen würde ich sofort das Fahrwerk höher drehen, tief darf ein Auto von mir aus schon sein aber es darf zu keinem Zeitpunkt schleifen. Darum finde ich meine Einstellung perfekt, schön Tief aber es schleift zu keinem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Seabound (23. Mai 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> wegen der Felgendiskussion.
> 
> WheelWeights.net - Database of Wheel Weights
> 
> die tabelle für viele Felgen, könnte ja vllt für den ein oder anderen intressant sein



Danke. Guter Link



EDIT: Noch ein lustiger Link zum Thema "Tieferlegung" 

http://www.vau-max.de/news/news_art...lf_7_gti_-_erst_gurten__dann_spurten_/id=2932


----------



## totovo (23. Mai 2013)

Ich bezweifle mal, dass so ein labriger Gepäckgurt, ein Spanngurt ist es nämlich nicht, eine derart starke Feder auf Zug halten kann


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2013)

Ich denke schon dass das für ein paar cm funktioniert. Vergleichbare Gurte halten z.B. meinen Fahrradträger. Nehmen wir also an dass zwei Räder durchaus so viel wiegen können wie ein Mensch und die Gurte an den Federn angebracht wurden indem sich einer auf den Kotflügel setzt und ein anderer die Gurte in der neuen Tiefe fest zieht, dann kommt das doch ganz gut hin.


----------



## FabiCMR (24. Mai 2013)

ich fahre eine 96er Polo 6n <-- mein erstes Auto 

und bin gerade an einem 66er Impala dran der saniert werden muss bevor der auf die straße darf ^^


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. Mai 2013)

Heute mit meiner neuen Haltevorrichtungen etwas am Mixxer rumprobiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (24. Mai 2013)

Das zweite bild sieht echt hammer aus


----------



## lunar19 (24. Mai 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Heute mit meiner neuen Haltevorrichtungen etwas am Mixxer rumprobiert


 
Schicke Bilder 

Ich hab da mal eine Frage an euch Experten  Und zwar: ich habe jetzt überlegt, dass ich mir mein erstes Auto kaufen will. Ich brauche es wahrscheinlich nach dem Sommer, da ich dann nicht mehr in der Großstadt weile...Jetzt hab ich mal ein bisschen geguckt und mich in die "alten" BMW-Modelle verliebt...sowas wie 528i aus den 80ern (BMW 528i E28 ez 5-1983 als Limousine in Vorden). Taugen die was als Alltagsauto, abgesehen vom Verbrauch? Ich hätte nämlich gern ein Auto mit einer nicht so komplizierten Elektronik etc., an dem ich auch mit meinem Vater ein bisschen was machen kann und nicht immer in ne Werkstatt fahren muss...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Mai 2013)

Wie viel fährst du denn im Jahr ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. Mai 2013)

@Lunar19

Alltagswagen ist eine Auslegungssache.
Kann nicht schaden, dass du dir so eine "Bastelbude" zu legst um mit deinem Vater zu schrauben, ich wünschte mein Vater wäre so ^^

Sei dir bewusst.. dass solche Autos alt sind, tragende Elemente werde wohl immer kaputt sein und es einen rostfreien alten BMW mit der laufleistung es nicht gibt.
bei dem e28 muss man verstärkt aufs Fahrwerk, Dome vorn und hinten, sowie Radkästen/Kotflügel, genauso wie deren Befestigungspunkte beachten.
Die Zündanlage verreckt gern (wie bei dem von dir gepostetem 528i) Ölverlust. Zylinderkopfdichtung und Nockenwellen sind gerne bei dem modellen bis 525e kaputt, interessant sind wirklich nur die Modelle ab 525i - also mit dem M30 Motor.
Finger weg von Garagenfunde o.ä die schon länger rumstehen.
Innenraum sollte vorhanden und nichts kaputt sein, Sachen für den Innenraum sind rar und dementsprechend teuer.

Falls es wirklich ein e28 werden soll.. sieh bloß zu, dass in dem Wagen etwas mehr ausstattung ist und das M-Paket oder es sich um die Shadowline handelt, wegen dem Wiederverkauf.
Shadowline verzichtet großteils aufs Chrom, frontspoilerlippe, Heckleuchten mit schwarzen Stegen statt aus Chrom, Fensterfassung schwarz statt Chrom.

das ist der ex e28 von nem guten Freund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
so ein 528i hat keinen Kat, der wird richtig teuer sein bei den Steuern, klingt und riecht aber auch besser 
Von daher such dir ruhig einen Kat raus, der nicht mehr lange bis zu H-Zulassung hat, aber der sollte auch in dem Zustand sein, die Bedigungen für die begehrte H-Zulassung wurden stark angezogen.


----------



## computertod (24. Mai 2013)

also der oben verlinkte würde doch eh schon H-Zulassung bekommen und da zahlt man doch pauschal?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Mai 2013)

Hey

Sagt mal habt ihr TopGear USA mal gesehen? 
Gut? Schlecht? Schlechter Abklatsch?


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2013)

Mit Tanner Foust. Ich finds ok. Kann man sich anschauen. Geht trotzdem nix über das Original!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mit Tanner Foust. Ich finds ok. Kann man sich anschauen. Geht trotzdem nix über das Original!


 
Sehe ich genauso


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> also der oben verlinkte würde doch eh schon H-Zulassung bekommen und da zahlt man doch pauschal?


Der ist alt genug für eine H-Zulassung. Das schon. Aber aktuell hat er ja noch nicht einmal eine normale deutsche Zulassung und der Zustand ist wenn dann doch sehr an der Grenze um als "schützenswert" eingestuft zu werden.

Kannst du das umschiffen ist der Pauschalsatz dann wirklich günstig(Nur bei den ~300ccm Autochen von Honda ist per Hubraum zahlen billiger).


----------



## Klutten (25. Mai 2013)

So ein E28 ist schon ein schöner Klassiker, aber man sollte ihn nicht als Erstfahrzeug in Betracht ziehen, denn Teile dafür gibt es meist nur noch über die Classic-Schiene bei BMW - natürlich mit einem unverhältnismäßigen Aufschlag. Ob man das als Fahranfänger stemmen kann, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Die H-Zulassung ist dann sicher das geringere Problem.


----------



## magnus1982 (25. Mai 2013)

Da würde ich lieber mit einem BMW E34 anfangen. Da gibt's noch massig Teile und man kann viel selber schrauben. Gammel hat das Modell leider auch, aber als Anfänger reicht der. Würde den 520i nehmen. 150ps sollten reichen. Schöner Sechszylinder. Falls doch mehr PS dann den 525i.


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2013)

magnus1982 schrieb:


> Da würde ich lieber mit einem BMW E34 anfangen. Da gibt's noch massig Teile und man viel selber schrauben. Gammel hat das Modell leider auch, aber als Anfänger reicht der. Entweder



Vor allem ist der e34 sehr günstig im Kauf und auch die Motoren sind sehr gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2013)

magnus1982 schrieb:


> Da würde ich lieber mit einem BMW E34 anfangen. Da gibt's noch massig Teile und man kann viel selber schrauben. Gammel hat das Modell leider auch, aber als Anfänger reicht der. Würde den 520i nehmen. 150ps sollten reichen. Schöner Sechszylinder. Falls doch mehr PS dann den 525i.


 
Die Diesel sind auch schöne Motoren, z.B. der 25tds und dank der 6 Zylinder klingen die auch recht angenehm. Um vom Verbrauch her mit 7l zu fahren.
z.B. BMW 525TDS - 1 HAND - 90000 KM - LIEBHABERZUSTAND als Limousine in Velbert
Die Diesel passen auch besser in das Auto als die kleinen Benziner, die wenig Drehmoment haben, finde ich.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Diesel passen auch besser in das Auto als die kleinen Benziner, die wenig Drehmoment haben, finde ich.


 
Nur die E34-Diesel passen dann nicht nach Hannover und Co., richtig ? Sollte doch die Gelbe oder Rote Plakette sein wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur die E34-Diesel passen dann nicht nach Hannover und Co., richtig ? Sollte doch die Gelbe oder Rote Plakette sein wenn ich mich nicht irre?


 
Stimmt, das wäre der einzige Nachteil an den Dieseln


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. Mai 2013)

Hohe Steuern und Rote Plakette .. Schade


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> z.B. BMW 525TDS - 1 HAND - 90000 KM - LIEBHABERZUSTAND als Limousine in Velbert


 Viel wichtiger: Warum gibt es bei uns in der Stadt einen Classic Händler und ich kenn den nicht ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Hohe Steuern und Rote Plakette .. Schade


 
Kannst auf Euro2 umbauen, sind dann 400€ anstatt 740€, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: Warum gibt es bei uns in der  Stadt einen Classic Händler und ich kenn den nicht ?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. Mai 2013)

Und 700€ Umrüstkosten 

Ich such nen Auto für drei Jahre möglichst günstig aber auch was womit man Spaß haben kann ... auch schon beim ansehen 
635Csi zum beispiel  Vllt. einen tacken zu teuer im Unterhalt aber es hat nicht jeder


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ich such nen Auto für drei Jahre möglichst günstig aber auch was womit man Spaß haben kann ... auch schon beim ansehen


 
Einen Reliant Robin 
Günstig -> Check
Spaß -> auf 2 Rädern fahren, Check 
beim Ansehen -> auf jeden Fall 
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.autoblog.com/media/2007/07/reliant_robin.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2013)

Also wenn einen Reliant dann einen Scimitar oder Sabre  .


----------



## ich558 (25. Mai 2013)

Momentan läuft ja Gumball 3000 wieder. Hat da eigentlich jemand was mitbekommen? Damals gabs ja noch auf DMAX Folgen dazu aber dieses mal nicht oder?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (25. Mai 2013)

Gibts eigentlich auch Diesel die man gut auf Kurzstrecke fahren kann?


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch Diesel die man gut auf Kurzstrecke fahren kann?


 
Wieso sollte man, egal welchen Diesel, nicht gut auf Kurzstrecke fahren können? Das ist ja wohl eher ein Ding der Rentabilität.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch Diesel die man gut auf Kurzstrecke fahren kann?


 
Konstruktionsbedingt eher nein, da ein Diesel immer lange braucht um auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen.
Daraus resultiert ( zum Teil ) ja auch der geringere Verbrauch.


----------



## BlindxDeath (25. Mai 2013)

grad vom kleinen Shooting wiedergekommen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (25. Mai 2013)

@E34 diskussion, bedenkt bedenkt, im E34 gibts ne große Motorenvielfalt, nicht jeder Motor ist unbedingt gut. 
der M20  im E34 ist ne Saufkuh ohne ende, auserdem nen alter 12V der relativ träge im unterendrehzahl bereich ist. 
Der M50 
Der M50BxxTÜ  hier muss man etwas aufpassen, da es die ersten Motoren mit Vanos sind, ist eben genau diese noch mit Kinderkrankheiten behaftet die erst mit dem M52 so richtig beseitigt wurden. 
Also beim E34 entweder nen M50B25 ohne Vanos nehmen, oder gleich nen M60B40 mit Gas umbau, mit nem M30 würd ich eigentlich auch kaum mehr einen kaufen, sind zwar geile Motoren aber der verbrauch auch weils noch nen alter 12V ist. 
Nen M50B20 mit 150PS würd ich nicht kaufen, 2 Liter sind einfach zu wenig Hubraum für nen  Zylinder, der hat das ähnliche problem wie der M20B20 untenrum träge, der muss auf drehzahl gehalten werden, und dann frisst er sprit ohne ende, dann lieber nen B25 der frisst nicht wirklich mehr sprit, hat aber halt 42ps mehr und wirkt nicht so träge untenraus. 

nen E34 kann günstig im Kauf sein, dafür bekommt man aber bei den Günstigen meist nur nen haufen schrott, die Autos sind über 20 jahre alt, da sollte man sich im klaren sein das man für wenig geld nur runtergerittenen karren bekommt, je älter die autos desto Teurer werden gut erhaltene stücke wenn sie beliebt sind.


Watt Diesel angeht, gibt auch diverse Diesel Motoren die ne Heizung haben extra für Kurzstrecke.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Mai 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Watt Diesel angeht, gibt auch diverse Diesel Motoren die ne Heizung haben extra für Kurzstrecke.


 
Ja, aber dann ist der Verbrauchsvorteil auch beim Teufel! Es sei denn man heizt mit Strom aus der Steckdose...


----------



## XE85 (26. Mai 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man, egal welchen Diesel, nicht gut auf Kurzstrecke fahren können?



Wenn man praktisch nur Kurzstrecke fährt kann es sein das sich (sofern vorhanden) der Russpartikelfilter zusetzt und der Motor dann nicht mehr ordentlich läuft. Der braucht nämlich ab und zu eine hohe Abgastemperatur damit er sich frei brennt - die erreicht man aber bei Kurzstrecke nicht.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2013)

20 km pro Tag und einmal pro Woche 40 sind da zu wenig oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Mai 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wenn man praktisch nur Kurzstrecke fährt kann es sein das sich (sofern vorhanden) der Russpartikelfilter zusetzt und der Motor dann nicht mehr ordentlich läuft. Der braucht nämlich ab und zu eine hohe Abgastemperatur damit er sich frei brennt - die erreicht man aber bei Kurzstrecke nicht.


 
Das Freibrennen übernimmt aber die Motorsteuerung, die bei zu hohem Abgasgegendruck beim Ausstoßen der Verbrennungsgase noch mal Diesel einspritzt, der im Krümmer verbrennt und die Abgastemperatur so ansteigen lässt, dass der DPF sich freibrennt.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Mai 2013)

Hilft nicht immer . Siehe die Probleme beim 1,6l-TDI ausm G6/Polo .


----------



## Riverna (26. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Und 700€ Umrüstkosten
> 
> Ich such nen Auto für drei Jahre möglichst günstig aber auch was womit man Spaß haben kann ... auch schon beim ansehen



Nissan 100NX GTi oder Nissan 200SX S13. Viel mehr Fahrspaß für wenig bis sehr wenig Geld bekommt man nur selten. Optisch natürlich geschmackssache.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2013)

Und was verbrauchen die so? 
Wo sind die Schwächen und wie erkennt man die ausgelutschten?


----------



## Riverna (26. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre meinen NX im Alltag mit 8L. Schwachstellen sind eigentlich "nur" der Rost. Ausgelutscht im Sinne von nicht mehr alle PS an Board? Die Motoren gehen irgendwann kaputt, verlieren aber über die Laufzeit keinerlei Leistung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (26. Mai 2013)

Der 200SX S13


----------



## Riverna (26. Mai 2013)

Hat aber einen beschissenen Motor  
Ab morgen besitz ich selber einen S13 und drei mal dürft ihr raten was er für ein Problem hat... natürlich einen Motorschaden.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Zcn-9jjlA

Kaum zu glauben was son RS3 mit bisschen Chippen und nem anderen Fahrwerk leisten kann aufm Track. Von wegen unbrauchbar.. Auf den M3 GTR geh ich jetzt nicht ein weil der Typ entweder die Strecke oder das Auto nicht kannte, oder beides. Oder aber er is einfach am falschen Ort 

Und abgesehen davon fährt der Kerl im RS3 richtig sauber.


----------



## Lee (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mal zwei Fragen:
Warum kann ein Ottomotor Anlassprobleme haben? Bzw. warum kann der Anlassprozess unterschiedlich lange dauern. Bei nem Diesel ist das ja verständlich, da die Selbstzündung ja von der Temperatur abhängt, und die nur durch Kompression erreicht wird, aber bei einem Motor mit Zündkerze sollte doch im Grunde das Durchlaufen des Ansaug- und Verdichtungstaktes unabhängig von der Temperatur oder etwas anderem immer ausreichen um den Motor zu starten? Und wieso geht es bei kleinen Motoren generell schneller als bei großen V8-12. 
Mein noch fast neuer Benziner hat zwar keine Probleme, braucht aber durchaus unterschiedlich lange zum Anlassen, daher komme ich da drauf. Und Probleme an der Einspritzanlage etc. sollten bei dem ja noch keine vorhanden sein. 

Und zweite Frage: Mir ist es jetzt schon zwei mal passiert, dass ich nach dem Abwürgen meines Motors mehr oder weniger reflexartig sofort erneut den Anlasser angeschmissen habe und ich bilde mir ein, dass in beiden Fällen der Motor noch nicht ganz zum Stillstand gekommen war. Beide male ging er dann auch wieder an. Aber es hat sich etwas anders angehört oder angefühlt als bei stehendem Motor. Ist sowas schädlich, und wenn ja, wie sehr? Bei nem älteren Fahrzeug ist es mir mal passiert, dass ich bei laufendem Motor anstelle ihn abzustellen, den Schlüssel zum Anlassen gedreht habe, dann gabs ein grausiges Geräusch, aber kaputt gegangen war nichts. 
Überhaupt merkwürdig, dass das bei meinem Auto geht (Hyundai i30 2012). Bei der A-Klasse in der Fahrschule musste man erst mit dem Schlüssel alles aus machen, bevor man ihn erneut anlassen konnte, war allerdings ein Diesel.


----------



## totovo (27. Mai 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab mal zwei Fragen:
> Warum kann ein Ottomotor Anlassprobleme haben? Bzw. warum kann der Anlassprozess unterschiedlich lange dauern. Bei nem Diesel ist das ja verständlich, da die Selbstzündung ja von der Temperatur abhängt, und die nur durch Kompression erreicht wird, aber bei einem Motor mit Zündkerze sollte doch im Grunde das Durchlaufen des Ansaug- und Verdichtungstaktes unabhängig von der Temperatur oder etwas anderem immer ausreichen um den Motor zu starten? Und wieso geht es bei kleinen Motoren generell schneller als bei großen V8-12.
> Mein noch fast neuer Benziner hat zwar keine Probleme, braucht aber durchaus unterschiedlich lange zum Anlassen, daher komme ich da drauf. Und Probleme an der Einspritzanlage etc. sollten bei dem ja noch keine vorhanden sein.




Naja, auch ein Dieselmotor kann nicht ganz ohne Hilfe aus der kalten starten. Auch ein Diesel hat Vorglühkerzen, die beim Anlassen und im Betrieb eingreifen und zusätzlich "heizen".
Auch sollte es kein Geheimnis sein, dass auch ein Ottomotor Luft ansaugt. ist diese und der Kraftstoff im Winter kälter, entzündet sich das Gemisch nicht so leicht wie bei höheren Temperaturen der beiden Komponenten, ergo, dass Anlassen dauert etwas länger.

Das mit der größeren Motoren ist auch ganz simpel: Der Anlasser muss erst mal die zusätzliche Masse beschleunigen die ein großer Motor zwangsläufig an den beweglichen Teilen mitbringt --> das dauert länger (Trägheit)




> Und zweite Frage: Mir ist es jetzt schon zwei mal passiert, dass ich nach dem Abwürgen meines Motors mehr oder weniger reflexartig sofort erneut den Anlasser angeschmissen habe und ich bilde mir ein, dass in beiden Fällen der Motor noch nicht ganz zum Stillstand gekommen war. Beide male ging er dann auch wieder an. Aber es hat sich etwas anders angehört oder angefühlt als bei stehendem Motor. Ist sowas schädlich, und wenn ja, wie sehr? Bei nem älteren Fahrzeug ist es mir mal passiert, dass ich bei laufendem Motor anstelle ihn abzustellen, den Schlüssel zum Anlassen gedreht habe, dann gabs ein grausiges Geräusch, aber kaputt gegangen war nichts.
> Überhaupt merkwürdig, dass das bei meinem Auto geht (Hyundai i30 2012). Bei der A-Klasse in der Fahrschule musste man erst mit dem Schlüssel alles aus machen, bevor man ihn erneut anlassen konnte.



Das weiß ich nicht so genau, ich würde aber vermuten, dass das keine Probleme macht. Das Motorsteuergerät sollte das wegregeln können^^


----------



## Mosed (27. Mai 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab mal zwei Fragen:
> Warum kann ein Ottomotor Anlassprobleme haben? Bzw. warum kann der Anlassprozess unterschiedlich lange dauern.



Was mir so einfällt:
Außentemperatur (Somit Luft- und Benzintemperatur); Alte Zündkerzen; verkokte Zündkerzen; Probleme mit dem Luftmassenmesser; Probleme mit den Zündspulen; Probleme mit den Einspritzdüsen/-Injektoren.




> Und zweite Frage: Mir ist es jetzt schon zwei mal passiert, dass ich nach dem Abwürgen meines Motors mehr oder weniger reflexartig sofort erneut den Anlasser angeschmissen habe und ich bilde mir ein, dass in beiden Fällen der Motor noch nicht ganz zum Stillstand gekommen war. ... Ist sowas schädlich, und wenn ja, wie sehr?



Solange es nicht knirscht, wüßte ich nicht warum. Wenn das Ritzel des Anlassers natürlich unpassend auf den "Zahnkranz" am Schwungrad trifft (was man ja in der Regel an einem netten knirschen hört) ist das eher nicht gesund für deren Zähne. Aber solange man das nicht ständig macht...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Zcn-9jjlA
> 
> Kaum zu glauben was son RS3 mit bisschen Chippen und nem anderen Fahrwerk leisten kann aufm Track. Von wegen unbrauchbar.. Auf den M3 GTR geh ich jetzt nicht ein weil der Typ entweder die Strecke oder das Auto nicht kannte, oder beides. Oder aber er is einfach am falschen Ort
> 
> Und abgesehen davon fährt der Kerl im RS3 richtig sauber.



Boar, wie spannend, noch ein untersteuernder RS3 
Ich sag' nur vorne breitere Reifen als hinten 

Btw. Der RS3 Fahrer fährt einfach wesentlich besser als der GTS Fahrer und der GTS wird erst in kundiger Hand verdammt gefährlich und würde den RS3 dann locker zersägen.
Die sollen die RS Modelle auch mal leichter machen, der RS ( richtig schwer ) 3 wiegt über 1,6t .


----------



## watercooled (27. Mai 2013)

Vorhin ist hier ein Ur Quattro durchgefahren und hat kurz voll durchbeschleunigt.
Ich muss seitdem die ganze Zeit grinsen und freue mich das ich hier sein darf


----------



## computertod (27. Mai 2013)

wie würdest du dich dann erst freuen wenn du selber mal einen fahren dürftest?


----------



## watercooled (27. Mai 2013)

Ewig. Den würd ich nimmer hergeben


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. Mai 2013)

Haste denn jetzt deinen Führerschein!


----------



## Seabound (27. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Zcn-9jjlA
> 
> Kaum zu glauben was son RS3 mit bisschen Chippen und nem anderen Fahrwerk leisten kann aufm Track. Von wegen unbrauchbar.. Auf den M3 GTR geh ich jetzt nicht ein weil der Typ entweder die Strecke oder das Auto nicht kannte, oder beides. Oder aber er is einfach am falschen Ort
> 
> Und abgesehen davon fährt der Kerl im RS3 richtig sauber.


 
Der fährt vor allem so, dass er überhaupt garkeine Chance mehr hat, wenn irgendwo ne BTM Spur ist. Aber Mut hat er. Sieht trotzdem irgendwie aus, als ob er das Auto mehr um den Kurs wuchtet, als es zu fahren. Zu dem M3 Fahrer sag ich jetzt ma nix. Der kann froh sein, dass sein Auto noch ganz ist.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Boar, wie spannend, noch ein untersteuernder RS3
> Ich sag' nur vorne breitere Reifen als hinten
> 
> Btw. Der RS3 Fahrer fährt einfach wesentlich besser als der GTS Fahrer und der GTS wird erst in kundiger Hand verdammt gefährlich und würde den RS3 dann locker zersägen.
> Die sollen die RS Modelle auch mal leichter machen, der RS ( richtig schwer ) 3 wiegt über 1,6t .



Ist ja kein Geheimnis mehr das der vorne breitere Reifen hat um das Untersteuern irgendwie in den Griff zu bekommen, ist klar. Das Gesamtgewicht des RS3's ist ja nichtmal das Problem, sondern die 960+ Kilo auf der Vorderachse, soviel wiegen fast sämtliche Modelle von Lotus nichtmal gesamt 

Aber eben wegen dieser bekannten Problematik find ich es erstaunlich wie gut er sich doch um die Kurven jagen lässt, und von sooo krass störendem Untersteuern ist da keine Spur. Ich konnte das damals nich wirklich Testen weil ich so gut wie nur auf der Autobahn unterwegs war mit der Kiste. Beim Q3 RS haben sie die Batterie ja mittlerweile Hinten platziert. 

Beim kommenden RS3, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, werden die nicht noch einmal den gleichen Fehler machen. Der dürfte diesmal auch deutlich früher kommen als der letzte.


----------



## watercooled (27. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Haste denn jetzt deinen Führerschein!



Nein, bin ja noch nicht 17.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. Mai 2013)

Auf alten Pferden lernt man das reiten ... würd an deiner Stelle nicht mit so viel PS anfangen sondern eher etwas gediegen das erste Jahr bestreiten


----------



## watercooled (27. Mai 2013)

Jo auf jeden Fall, wobei das bei mir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Problem wäre.
Mit 17 fahre ich dann ja eh erstmal den Passat hier.
Ein zweitwagen ala Polo GTi oder Clio RS kommt auch noch her.
Das erste Auto hat also noch 2 oder 3 Jahre Zeit, und bis dahin sollte ich schon etwas übung haben das es was zwischen 150 und 200PS werden kann.


----------



## Riverna (27. Mai 2013)

Heute war der mittlerweile dritte Liefertermin für meinen RS13... wieder kam was dazwischen nun hab ich ihm gesagt er soll das Auto behalten. Sowas unzuverlässiges... aus "Frust" habe ich mir dafür einen Termin für eine Komplettlackierung von meinem Winter/Alltagsauto gemacht. Auch nicht die schlechteste Möglichkeit Geld auszugeben...


----------



## watercooled (27. Mai 2013)

Darf man fragen was die gute gekostet hätte? Zenki oder Chuki?


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. Mai 2013)

voll krass ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (27. Mai 2013)

So Hardcore


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. Mai 2013)

sieht einfach nur affig aus, was der blöde C63 fahrer mit meinem Mazda gemacht hat 
und der MX5 sieht iwie auch viel größer aus..


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was die gute gekostet hätte? Zenki oder Chuki?


 
Da der Wagen keine Papiere hat und einen Motorschaden (Ersatzmotor liegt schon hier) hätte er nur 200Euro gekostet. Als Driftfahrzeug sicherlich eine gute Basis, als Alltagsauto wohl ungeeignet.


----------



## watercooled (28. Mai 2013)

Pff ich nehm ihn  Wo stöberst du eigentlich immer solche Angebote auf?


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Pff ich nehm ihn  Wo stöberst du eigentlich immer solche Angebote auf?


 
geld sollte aufm Tisch schon liegen, immer mal die augen offenhalten und schnell sollte man sein ^^
meinen MX5 hab ich auch für 350€ bekommen 
ab und mal angebote bekommen, dass jmd. mir den MX5 für 1500-2000€ abnehmen will 


und meinen 328i auch weiter unter wert bekommen ^^
vor paar feiertagen wurde der BMW inseriert, direkt am näcshten Werktag standen da aufm Hof schon 3-4 Kaufintressenten, bissl dreist gewesen und die karre den pissers vor der nase weggekauft, mit 50€ anzahlung


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Pff ich nehm ihn  Wo stöberst du eigentlich immer solche Angebote auf?


 
Was willst du mit einem Auto ohne Papiere? Erstmal solltest du einen Führerschein haben


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. Mai 2013)

Ich mach zurzeit auch mein Führerschein, mir kommt's vor als ob nur Idioten im Theorie Unterricht sind..


----------



## Re4dt (28. Mai 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich mach zurzeit auch mein Führerschein, mir kommt's vor als ob nur Idioten im Theorie Unterricht sind..


War bei mir damals nicht anders. 
Mir fehlen zum Glück nur noch 3-4 Sonderfahrten  
Habe gestern auch endlich meine Theorieprüfung  bestanden  
Fahre die neue A-Klasse (A200) bis auf die wirklich miserable Sicht ist das Auto wirklich genial. Vor allem das Lenkverhalten


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Mai 2013)

Geiler Beitrag!



Re4dt schrieb:


> War bei mir damals nicht anders.
> Mir fehlen zum Glück nur noch 3-4 Sonderfahrten
> Habe gestern auch endlich meine Theorieprüfung bestanden



Wann war das damals? Vor 3 Wochen? 
Un dwenn du die Theorie jetzt "endlich" bestanden hast, dann bist du vorher mal durchgefallen?!



Re4dt schrieb:


> Fahre die neue A-Klasse (A200) bis auf die wirklich miserable Sicht ist das Auto wirklich genial. Vor allem das Lenkverhalten



Jetzt mal im Ernst wieviel Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hattest du denn bisher? Ich möchte jetzt nicht die A-Klasse schlecht reden - obgleich ich nicht so angetan war als ich sie gefahren bin - aber als (noch nicht mal) Fahranfänger ist so eine Aussage schon witzig.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Geiler Beitrag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe den Theorie unterricht in den Winterferien gemacht. (Ferienkurs) Durfte anschließend aufgrund meines Gips an meinem rechten Arm 3 Monate kein Auto fahren. So habe ich die Prüfung hinaus verzögert.
Da ich jetzt auch nicht als Lügner dargestellt werden will siehe Anhang. Das endlich bezog sich auf das hinaus verzögern.

Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass mir das Lenkverhalten gefällt. Ich habe es mit keinem Auto verglichen. Verstehe das Problem nicht?


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Mai 2013)

Wer hat dich denn als Lügner hingestellt?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß noch, ich hab damals nur das mit dem Parkverbot um n Stoppschild falsch gehabt...
(Aber mal ehrlich, warum bekomme ich dafür 2 Fehlerpunkte, dass ich 15m vor/hinter einem Stoppschild nicht parken will/darf, wenn die richtige Antwort 5m sind?
Ist doch mein Bier so lang ich nicht weniger als 5m nehme...)
MfG


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. Mai 2013)

Dann könnte man ja auch 1000m nehmen um sicher zugehen


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Mai 2013)

Sich über andere lustig zu machen ("nur Idioten im Theorieunterricht"), wenn man selber 3 Fehler hat, ist aber auch nicht die feine Art.
Da meine Prüfung schon ein paar Jährchen her ist: wie viele Punkte darf man denn heute haben, um noch zu bestehen?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. Mai 2013)

10, aber keine 2 5er Fragen falsch machen...
MfG


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2013)

Na gut, bei mir waren welche, die sich die gesamte Theoriestunde über geschminkt haben (und dafür vom Fahrlehrer nen Spiegel gebracht bekommen haben ). Dafür haben die in der "Technikstunde" nicht mal den Wischwassertank gefunden. Ich denke, dass er solche Kaliber meint... Aber drei Punkte, tztztz schäm dich ( ->  <-). 
<- Null im ersten Anlauf, wie es sich gehört


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Habe den Theorie unterricht in den Winterferien gemacht. (Ferienkurs)


 
Weia 
Von sowas halte ich generell gar nix, wenn man das Theoretische in so kurzer Zeit reinkloppen muss. 
Ich finde das für den Autoführerschein völlig ungeeignet, da man das Erlente sehr schnell wieder vergisst.


Edit:

WTF , das hätte auch ins Auge gehen können:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zfNq8uPIQ1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





nfsgame schrieb:


> <- Null im ersten Anlauf, wie es sich gehört


 
Same here


----------



## Beam39 (28. Mai 2013)

Das Auto bekommt im Netz durch die ganzen Unwissenden wahrscheinlich einen Überstatus von wegen "DAS AUTO IS SOOOO KRASS DAS DER PRÜFSTAND KAPUTT GEHT!!11", wobei es sich hierbei meiner Meinung nach ganz einfach um nen Fehlerhaften Aufbau handelt.

Wie man dann noch so dumm sein kann und trotzdem in unmittelbarer Nähe stehen bleibt während das alles total schiefläuft, bleibt mir wirklich ein Rätsel..


----------



## Mick-Jogger (28. Mai 2013)

Was manche Leute für Vorstellungen haben  ...


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2013)

1800 ist... gewagt bei der Schleuder ...


----------



## aloha84 (28. Mai 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Auto bekommt im Netz durch die ganzen Unwissenden wahrscheinlich einen Überstatus von wegen "DAS AUTO IS SOOOO KRASS DAS DER PRÜFSTAND KAPUTT GEHT!!11", wobei es sich hierbei meiner Meinung nach ganz einfach um nen Fehlerhaften Aufbau handelt.
> 
> Wie man dann noch so dumm sein kann und trotzdem in unmittelbarer Nähe stehen bleibt während das alles total schiefläuft, bleibt mir wirklich ein Rätsel..



Falscher Aufbau, oder aber auch zu klein dimensioniert......kann man schlecht beurteilen.
Sieht aber auch nicht nach nem standart shelby 500 aus........sieht aus wie hennessey, die haben ganz guten bumms.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Falscher Aufbau, oder aber auch *zu klein dimensioniert*......kann man schlecht beurteilen.


 
Das schätze ich, da ja die ganzen Rollen aus der Halterung gerissen wurden.
Außerdem funkt es schon ganz leicht, bevor das Ding komplett aufgegeben hat.

Edit:
 "Abgasvorschriften in den USA, was ist das ?" 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aOexMaqNQts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22b27P9Pk9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (28. Mai 2013)

Mercedes ruft die neue A-Klasse zurück. 

Nach dem Renaultdebakel nun ein weiteres... 

Mercedes ruft neue A-Klasse zurück: Airbag kann ausfalle - Auto-News - Bild.de


----------



## totovo (28. Mai 2013)

Ruß FTW


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ruß FTW


 
Da würde auch kein DPF mehr helfen, der wäre sofort dicht


----------



## Re4dt (28. Mai 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dafür haben die in der "Technikstunde" nicht mal den Wischwassertank gefunden. Ich denke, dass er solche Kaliber meint...


 Genau die. Abgesehen davon, die die sich total daneben verhalten und den Unterricht nicht ernst nehmen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weia
> Von sowas halte ich generell gar nix, wenn man das Theoretische in so kurzer Zeit reinkloppen muss.
> Ich finde das für den Autoführerschein völlig ungeeignet, da man das Erlente sehr schnell wieder vergisst.


Das Problem ist allerdings,  dass der Trend immer mehr zu diesen Ferienkursen geht. In meiner Stadt gibt es rund  7-8 Fahrschulen und mittlerweile bietet es wirklich jeder an. Natürlich ist es nicht schön. Aber die Leute sind heut nach dem Motto "Hauptsache schnell fertig" eingestellt. 


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> "Abgasvorschriften in den USA, was ist das ?"


WTF


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2013)

Lachflash 

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=663178913698636


----------



## watercooled (28. Mai 2013)

Was ist eigentlich damit gemeint wenn man bei älteren Autos sagt "die Karosserie wird weich"?

Wodurch kommt das, inwiefern spürt man so etwas und kann man etwas dagegen tun?


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2013)

Eine Karosserie "arbeitet", darum gibt das Blech irgendwann nach. Es wird aber oft sehr übertrieben dargestellt, selbstverständlich merkt man einen Unterschied wenn ein 20 Jahre altes Auto 40.000 Kilometer gelaufen ist oder 300.000 Kilometer. Aber das ist doch recht minimal was sich da verändert, mit Streben kann man dagegen angehen. Wie gesagt wenn du aber nicht beide Autos direkt nacheinander fährst. wirst du wahrscheinlich keinen Unterschied bemerken. Viel mehr merkt man es an den Fahrwerksbuchsen und Aufhängungen.

PS: Oft wird weiches Blech auch für rostiges Blech genannt.


----------



## watercooled (28. Mai 2013)

Ok Danke. Das ist jetzt aber nicht so als das man sagen könnte
"Die Karosse hat 300.000 runter. Lass die Finger davon die fällt dir bald auseinander"
(Rost mal außen vor)

Und je mehr Kilometer ein Motor runter hat desto niedriger wird ja auch die Kompression.
Wie wird diese wieder erhöht? Und ist der Motor nach dem erhöhen der Kompression auf ein "normales" Level wieder genauso Leistungsfähig wie ein neuer?


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn man den Motor überholt dann hat er wieder seine normale Serienleistung, dazu gehört eine neue Ventildeckeldichtung, Abstreifringe, Ventilschaftdichtungen, ggf neue Ventile und neue Kolben. Aber ein Motor verliert nicht zwangsläufig an Leistung. Eine Karosserie muss nach 300.000 Kilometer nicht komplett K.O. sein, jedoch kommt es da auch aufs Auto an. Einen 100NX oder 200SX z.B. würde ich mit dieser Laufleistung nicht haben wollen, einen alten Benz hingegen würde ich ohne Bedenken fahren. Meinem alten Sunny hat man die 230.000 Kilometer auch nicht angemerkt... ein Kumpel von mir fährt einen Seat Ibiza mit 500.000 Kilometer und die Karosse ist da auch noch gut (trotz 3 Totalschäden  ).


----------



## watercooled (29. Mai 2013)

Neue Kolben auch? Was hat es da mit dem honen auf sich?
Macht ein überholter Motor nochmal die selbe Kilometerzahl oder kann man irgendwann den Block zum alteisen geben?

Wurde gerade bei Japanern der 80er und 90er schlechteres Blech verwendet oder warum nennst du gerade die beiden Nissans?


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wurde gerade bei Japanern der 80er und 90er schlechteres Blech verwendet oder warum nennst du gerade die beiden Nissans?


 
Ansich haben die meisten Autos aus der Zeit Probleme mit Rost und weichem Blech. Hab die beiden einfach aus einem einfachen Grund genannt, ich hab Erfahrungen mit den Karren. Wird aber auch auf andere Hersteller nicht viel anders sein. Ein überholter Motor kann die Laufleistung nochmal erreichen, muss aber nicht. Risse im Block können immer kommen, auch bei einem Werksmotor. Durch den ständigen Wechsel der Temperatur ist das Material immer ärgsten Bedingungen ausgesetzt.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Lachflash
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=663178913698636


 
hahah! Zu geil!! Die beiden Jungs sind echt genial


----------



## watercooled (29. Mai 2013)

Gibt es wege zu erkennen ob ein Motor eher getreten wurde oder immer behutsam warmgefahren wurde?
Klar durch zerlegen, aber gehts auch ohne?


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Mai 2013)

Nö, solange nix kaputt gegangen ist kann man das von aussen nicht sehen.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Mai 2013)

Aller höchstens mit nem Endoskop mal die Nockenwelle Checken ob die starke riefen aufweist, und Zündkerze rausdrehen und mal in den Brennraum schauen wie stark dort die abnutzung ist, starke schleifspuren in der Zylinderbuchse deuten drauf hin das der Motor Kalt ordentlich getretten wurde. 
Am besten eigentlich von ausen an der Nocke erkennbar wenn man durch den Öleinfüllstutzen mal drauf schaut ( wenn es die konstruktion zu lässt ) denn wenns Öl keine Betriebstemperatur hat ist die Schmierung nicht optimal oder der schmierfilm reist komplett was man dann schön auf der Nockenwelle sieht. Kompressionstest der Zylinder kann auch aufschluss geben. Alles als normalsterblicher machbar und dauert auch keine stunden.

Wenn es z.b So aussieht, ist der Motor schon hinüber, da hilft dann nur noch neu hohnen und übermass Kolben verbauen, und gleich alle Lager von der Nocke und den Pleul wechseln, warscheins inklusive Nocke. 
http://www.maxrev.de/files/2009/08/thumbs/t_bild000_1250193303.jpg

Aber das nen schönes beispiel dafür wie es aussehen kann wenn der Motor kalt getretten wurde und der Schmierfilm reist, oder der Kolben sich stärker ausdehnt als das umliegende Material 

So sollte es auch nicht aussehen 
http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mGfvp3Zmv08wEjor5v6xr5w.jpg

Und so sollte keine Nockenwelle aussehen 
http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/45/7783/43730474/dscn0653-230630165672562703.JPG
Und noch ne eingelaufene Nocke 
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8691/27052009380.jpg


----------



## Mosed (29. Mai 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> "Abgasvorschriften in den USA, was ist das ?"



Ziemlich schwarz.

Da dürfte was defekt oder "Absicht" sein. Die Abgasvorschriften in den USA sind (zum Teil) strenger als die in der EU. Oder die Dinger sind so alt, dass die noch nicht relevant für die Grenzwerte waren.


----------



## XE85 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich würde eher darauf tippen das da (billig) "getunt" wurde ohne den Motor dabei richtig einzustellen. Schwarzer Rauch bedeuted in der Regel das das Verhältnis Kraftstoff/Luft nicht stimmt.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Mai 2013)

Ähm das ist fast normal,  Diesel qualmen immer stark schwarz wenn man Vollgas gibt ( zumindest ohne Partikelfilter ) Warum das bei den Amis so heftig ist, ist auch einfach erklärt. Diese karren haben nicht wie bei uns nen 3 Liter dieselchen, das sind 6 Liter und mehr Hubraum, klar das die bestialischer Qualmen als nen alter Diesel mit der hälfte vom Hubraum. Und dazu kommt noch das in Amerika soweit ich weis auch nochmal für Trucks andere bestimmungen gelten, und diese Pickups ala Dodge RAM gelten dort ja als leichter Truck.


----------



## watercooled (29. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön, soetwas habe ich hören wollen.
Zum Thema Getriebe: Nur weil sich das Getriebe Wabbelig oder hakelig anfühlt muss das ja nicht schlecht sein,
Kann ja auch am Schaltgestänge liegen oder?
Wie erkennt man ein total ausgelutschtes Getriebe? 

Ist es eigentlich eine große Sache Dinge wie einen Klimakompressor auszubauen?
Dadurch müssen ja kürzere Riemen rein, gibt es Firmen die Riemen nach Maß anbieten?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2013)

Naja, die ganze Anlage muss vorher leergesaugt werden was nach Umweltbestimmungen nur Fachwerkstätten machen dürfen. Kostet auch noch mal .


----------



## watercooled (29. Mai 2013)

Eimer drunter. Mir gehts um den Aufwand und das Problem mit den Riemen.


----------



## Mosed (30. Mai 2013)

Was soll ein Eimer bringen, wenn Gas austritt? 

Gehts um Gewichtsersparnis? Denn wenn die Klima nicht eingeschaltet ist, läuft der Kompressor ja nicht mit, sondern nur die Riemenscheibe. (Oder gibts bei alten Fahrzeugen Kompressoren, die immer mit laufen?)


@dekay: Das was da abgeht ist bei weitem nicht normal. Der (rote) gibt bei weitem kein Vollgas, sondern nur einen leichten Gasstoß bzw. später eine etwas höhere Drehzahl - und dann kommt schon eine tiefschwarze Wolke. Das ist ja schon Verkehrsgefährung bei dem Fahrzeug. Bei leicht erhöhter Drehzahl sehen die nachfolgenden Fahrzeuge nichts mehr... So würde der niemals eine Zulassung erhalten.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Motor völlig behindert klingt.
Steht auch in der Youtube-Beschreibung, dass an dem Motor rumgefrickelt wurde.


----------



## watercooled (30. Mai 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Was soll ein Eimer bringen, wenn Gas austritt?
> 
> Gehts um Gewichtsersparnis? Denn wenn die Klima nicht eingeschaltet ist, läuft der Kompressor ja nicht mit, sondern nur die Riemenscheibe. (Oder gibts bei alten Fahrzeugen Kompressoren, die immer mit laufen?)



Ist das Zeug nicht flüssig? Ok dann hat sich das 

Nur rein interessehalber, man liest das ja oft bei Turboumbauten um etwas Platz zu gewinnen.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Mai 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon das die Trucks wahrscheinlich nur nen Rohr als Auspuff haben und der Ruß somit komplett ungefiltert entweichen kann. Dazu der Mix aus mächtigem Hubraum und (falsches) Chiptuning o.Ä. gibt dem Ganzen halt den Rest. Ist auch bei unseren "kleinen" Dieseln so das ab einem gewissen Punkt beim Chippen die Rußentwicklung einfach zu krass wird und man gezwungen ist an dem Punkt aufzuhören.

Hier fährt solch ein "falsch" gechipter e39 525d rum, was der bei Normalgas an Ruß raushaut ist abartig.

Den Sound find ich dagegen ziemlich geil, klingt halt monströs  In Deutschland würde man für sonen Truck wahrscheinlich 8 Jahre Haft bekommen


----------



## XE85 (30. Mai 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ähm das ist fast normal,  Diesel qualmen immer stark schwarz wenn man Vollgas gibt...



Ja, aber nur solange so lang bis Krafstoff und Luft wieder im einklang sind, nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## watercooled (30. Mai 2013)

Seat Leon Cupra Diesel. Der Rußt immer


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, die originale Schwungscheibe von meinem Motor wiegt 9.8 Kilogramm. Bis zu welchem Gewicht kann ich runter gehen ohne ständig mit Vollgas an der Ampel anfahren zu müssen? Denke eine 5 Kilogramm Schwungscheibe sollte noch ok sein? Es handelt sich schließlich nur um ein Sommer/Schönwetter Auto


----------



## watercooled (30. Mai 2013)

Was nutzt das überhaupt? Der Motor reagiert etwas direkter oder?
Aber wird der dadurch nicht extrem unruhig?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage, die originale Schwungscheibe von meinem Motor wiegt 9.8 Kilogramm. Bis zu welchem Gewicht kann ich runter gehen ohne ständig mit Vollgas an der Ampel anfahren zu müssen? Denke eine 5 Kilogramm Schwungscheibe sollte noch ok sein? Es handelt sich schließlich nur um ein Sommer/Schönwetter Auto


 
Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen und müsste mal durchsimuliert werden. Vermutlich stehen aber die dafür notwendigen Daten nicht zur Verfügung, so dass du es einfach ausprobieren musst.

Dein Getriebe wird halt Rasseln wie ein Schlossgespenst wenn du runtergehst. Ich nehme aber an, dass dies aber für dich keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2013)

Problem ist der Motor ist eigentlich ein reiner Automatik Motor, die "Schwungscheibe" vom Automatikgetriebe wog aber kaum etwas. Nun tut er sich mit der sack schweren Schalterschwungscheibe ein wenig schwer was das hochdrehen angeht. In wie fern fängt es an zu rasseln? Problem ist auch das man nur 3.8 Kilo und 5 Kilo Schwungscheiben für den Motor bekommt und was ich von einer originalen Schwungscheibe halten soll die man abdreht und feinwuchtet weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das ist mir irgendwie suspekt.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Mai 2013)

Getrieberasseln ist ein durch zu große Drehunförmigkeit ausgelöstes Problem. Dabei fangen die Synchronisierungen bzw. die Synchronringe und andere lose Elemente im Getriebe angeregt durch die Drehunförmigkeiten an zu schwingen. Passieren tut da erst mal nicht viel, außer dass man es eben hört. Wenns extrem ist wirds wohl auch zu nem Schaden führen können, aber eigentlich muss man sich da nicht unbedingt Sorgen machen. Deswegen sag ich ja, dass es für dich vermutlich keine Rolle spielt.

Wenns kleinere Schwungmassen gibt, dann probier die doch mal aus. Interessant für die Wirkung ist dabei aber nicht das Gewicht, sondern die Massenträgheit...


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2013)

Naja wir sprechen da von 400Euro plus Versand und Zoll pro Schwungrad, für mal eben "ausprobieren" dann doch ein wenig zu teuer. Vorallem ist so ein Schwungrad auch nicht mal eben eingebaut und abgestimmt... mir ist bewusst das man den Motor nicht auf ein leichtes Schwungrad abstimmen muss/braucht. Wenn aber das komplette Setup verbaut ist, will ich ihn so abstimmen und dann noch noch groß rumprobieren und mir eventuell die Map damit versauen. Am liebsten wäre mir eine 6 Kilo Scheibe, leider scheint es das nicht zu geben. Was ist von abdrehen und feinwuchten zu halten? Nicht viel nehm ich an oder?


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2013)

5-6kg sollten doch noch gehen.


----------



## Riverna (31. Mai 2013)

Ansich denke ich auch das es keine Probleme machen sollte, hab aber auch keine Lust wie ein Horst an jeder Ampel los fahren zu müssen da mir sonst der Motor abstirbt.  Das Problem hatte nämlich ein Bekannter von mir mit seinen Civic, er brauchte recht hohe Drehzahlen und einen Kavalierstart um nicht stehen zu bleiben. Er hatte aber glaub auch nur eine 3.xkg Scheibe...


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2013)

jau, so nen start sieht auch doof aus, wenn da qualm aus den vorderen Radkästen kommen 

andere Frage..
was ist von den Hebenbühnen von Nussbaum zu halten?
hatte heut ne Besichtigung von einer halle gehabt.. alles gut, papiere werden nächste woche gemacht, 130m², Starkstrom,Wasser und genügend Steckdosen an einen coole Location.
Hätten Platz für ne Hebebühne.

Die Bühne soll da hin kommen wo der Civic steht, da ist die Ecke wesentlich höher und rechts gehts auf ne Plattform, qausi erster Stock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eventuell Ideen, für die Halle, die man günstig realisieren kann, damit das alles etwas Schicker aussieht?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> 5-6kg sollten doch noch gehen.



Diese Aussage ist mit welchen Fakten begründet?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2013)

Es kommt doch auch drauf an, wo sich die meiste Masse vom Schwungrad befindet, ob außen oder innen.
Oder gibt es da Vorgaben ?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Mai 2013)

Es kommt eben überhaupt nicht auf die Masse an, sondern ausschließlich auf das Massenträgheitsmoment. Normalerweise wird daher auch das angegeben und das Gewicht nicht oder eben nur zur Info. Das Gewicht ist so ziemlich das unwichtigste an den Scheiben.

Neben dem Massenträgheitsmoment sind eigentlich nur die Abmessungen und die Schnittstellenmaße von Interesse.



Riverna schrieb:


> Naja wir sprechen da von 400Euro plus Versand und Zoll pro Schwungrad, für mal eben "ausprobieren" dann doch ein wenig zu teuer.



Stolzer Preis, vor allem wenn man bedenkt was denn da technisch dahintersteckt - nix...


----------



## Mick-Jogger (31. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute was haltet ihr vom Astra H?
Welche Diesel - Motoren sind einigermaßen Unbedenklich und pflegeleicht?


----------



## JC88 (31. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre einen Astra H GTC, allerdings mit Benziner (Z20LER).
Ich kann dir nur wärmstens das Astra-h.de Forum empfehlen. Dort gibt es eine hilfreiche Community und viele, gut sortierte, Informationen zu allen verbauten Motoren.


----------



## Riverna (31. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis, vor allem wenn man bedenkt was denn da technisch dahintersteckt - nix...


 
Durchaus. Die Versandkosten aus Japan sind dann auch nochmal eine Stange Geld, vorallem Zoll auf Warenwert und Versandkostenpreis, da kannst du mal schnell 700Euro für eine Schwungscheibe einplanen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Welche Diesel - Motoren sind einigermaßen Unbedenklich und pflegeleicht?


 
Sauger Diesel


----------



## Riverna (31. Mai 2013)

Stimmt die kaputt zu bekommen ist schon fast ein Talent  Bei 2.8L und 75PS (Firmen Bus von uns) kann man auch nicht viel kaputt machen... dafür kann man auch nur 40km/h Berg hoch fahren wenn wir den Drifter aufm Hänger ziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Durchaus. Die Versandkosten aus Japan sind dann auch nochmal eine Stange Geld, vorallem Zoll auf Warenwert und Versandkostenpreis, da kannst du mal schnell 700Euro für eine Schwungscheibe einplanen.


Ich denke gemeint war eben der Warenwert.
Dass die Zollgebühren dann auch hoch sind wenn der Preis hoch ist, ist klar.


----------



## watercooled (31. Mai 2013)

Die 1.9er TDIs aus dem VW Konzern. Günstiger Dauerläufer hoch 10.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Mai 2013)

naja, generell sind so ziemlich alle saugbenziner und auch turbodiesel langläufer, wenn die literleistung nicht zu hoch ist und vor allem die wartung und pflege stimmt. TUrbobenziner sind aufgrund der meist hohen literleistung etwas heikler, aber auch hier kann mit mit pflege und wartung sicher sehr lange spass haben.
Ein talentierter gasfuß und schlendrian bekommt jeden motor kaputt, ein fahrer mit verstand und sorgfalt kann so gut wie jeden motor "ewig" benutzen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (31. Mai 2013)

Naja Saugdiesel ist mir doch etwas zu lahm.... Ich möcht wohl gerne nen Turbolader haben


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> jau, so nen start sieht auch doof aus, wenn da qualm aus den vorderen Radkästen kommen
> 
> andere Frage..
> was ist von den Hebenbühnen von Nussbaum zu halten?
> ...


 
niemand?


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub ich würde irgendwo ne sitzecke hinmachen, noch nen tischkicker dabei.

Eventuell noch nen raumtrenner.
Oder soll das nur als schrauberwerkstatt dienen?


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. Juni 2013)

Sofa steht schon drin und ein Röhrenfernseher.
nen Super Nintendo mit paar spielen hab ich schon hier 

sollte vorwiegend als Werkstatt dienen, werde auch nicht oft da sein, mein Mitmieter auch nicht. Muss hier aber sagen, dass ich nur eine mündliche Zusage habe, Vertrag wird erst nächste Woche aufgesetzt, der aktuelle Mieter zieht zum Mitte des Monats aus.

Raumtrenner hatten wir vor, damit wir im Winter nicht das ganze lager heizen müssen.
Außerdem wollten wir im hinteren Bereich, also quasi aus der Aufnahmeposition hinter dem Rücken einen Bereich abtrennen, den man als Lackierkabine benutzen kann.
Hab mir heut paar Angebote für den BMW eingeholt wegen einer Neulackierung..2500-4000€ wollen die alle sehen..

Regale kommen auch noch, nur bin ich mit dem Boden nicht ganz zu frieden, das staubt doch etwas zu sehr.

tischkicker wäre natürlich geil  aber wird sich denk ich nicht lohnen.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2013)

Musik!! Da gehört irgendwas zum Musikhören rein! Lässt sich mit entsprechender Musik viel geschmeidiger arbeiten


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Musik!! Da gehört irgendwas zum Musikhören rein! Lässt sich mit entsprechender Musik viel geschmeidiger arbeiten


 
gute idee 
nen Verstärker hab ich hier noch liegen, lautsprecher bau ich selbst! 
erste tätigkeit die ich in der Halle machen werde ^^

Der STi vom kumpel wurde beschlagnahmt


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2013)

Morgen Zusammen,

vor 14 Tagen habe ich noch mit einem neuen Wagen geliebäugelt, und hatte vor meinen Golf V TSI 1,4 140Ps für nen GTI wegzugeben.Hatte mich aber entschieden noch ein knappes Jahr zu warten. Gestern Mittag dann das böse Erwachen: Vorgestern brannte meine Motorkontrollleuchte. Naja, ins Bordbuch geschaut und dort stand das für Fehler im Abgassystem. Gestern Morgen auf der Autobahn hat der Motor dann ein zweimal geruckelt. Denke fährst du nach der Arbeit in die Werkstatt. Ja Fehlerspeicher ausgelesen und dort steht estwas von Nockenwellenverstellung und falschen Steuerzeit. Tja dies war ne freie Werkstatt und die sagten mir Auto sofort stehen lassen nicht mehr anpacken. Gaben aber u.U. den Tipp evtl noch zu VW weil man etwas mit Kulanz machen kann, weil Das sieht arg nach "langer Steuerkette" aus. Gut, bin aber noch zu VW gefahren und die haben das Thema runtergespielt aber auch empfohlen ja nicht weiterfahren und mir nen leihwagen gegeben.
Also so wie es aussieht nach nicht 5 Jahren und 70000 Km lange Steuerkette die nen Zahn verrutscht ist  Also je nachdem, wenn ich keine Kulanz bekomme ist die Kiste weg. Das kann schnell mal so an die 2200€ kosten. Das Stecke ich lieber zu nem gebrauchten dazu. Dieses Steuerkettenproblem ist wohl wirklich ein großes Thema bei VW.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Juni 2013)

@blindx: das hört sich schon verdammt geil an

Fliesen auf dem boden wären echt nice, aber auch ziemlich teuer.

@orca: willst du dir dann doch den gti holen?


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2013)

Moin, ja das kommt jetzt drauf an. Will erstmal sehen wie das mit Kulanz ist. Wenn ich die kosten ganz übernehmen soll kommt die Kiste weg. Ansonsten lasse ichs machen. (Da gibts ne 70/30% Kulanz-Regel die je nachdem greift) Werde dann mit dem GTI warten und versuchen den 7er als Jahreswagen zu bekommen im nächsten Frühjahr.

Wenn ich habe alles elleine Tragen muß werde ich versuchen einen 2012er 6er GTI zu bekommen mit halbwegs anständiger Ausstattung und wenig gelaufen. Also auch nen Jahreswagen.

Bräuchte halt momentan kein neues Auto, die Überlegung vor 14 Tagen war halt nur mal zu Checken wie der Marktwert meiner Kiste ist und wie die GTIs 7er/6er so liegen. Aber bevor ich jetzt ne fette Reparatur in die Hand nehme.... Da kaufe ich mir lieber das was ich möchte und bin zufrieden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2013)

tja, soviel zu der tollen Qualität von VW. Probleme mit der Steuerkette ist wirklich lächerlich, das gabs zuletzt vor 15 jahren bei Kawasaki, da war der (mechanische) kettenspanner teilweise zu stark eingestellt, aber im automobilbau? Da nimmt man extra ne kette statt nem riemen und bekommt sie dann nicht richtig gespannt oder hat so ne miese qualität dass sie sich längen, das ist bitter


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> lautsprecher bau ich selbst!


 
An was hast du da gedacht?


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> tja, soviel zu der tollen Qualität von VW. Probleme mit der Steuerkette ist wirklich lächerlich, das gabs zuletzt vor 15 jahren bei Kawasaki, aber im automobilbau? Da nimmt man extra ne kette statt nem riemen und bekommt sie dann nicht richtig gespannt oder hat so ne miese qualität dass sie sich längen, das ist bitter


 
Das ist Teuer! Der Scheiss.

Man liest wohl das die Stanzwerkzeuge der Ketten Lieferanten aus kostengründen über ihre Zeit in den Maschinen verblieben sind und die Ketten daher Grate und so weiter hatte.... Blabla, wie auch immer. Denke einfach still bei mir vielleicht ist die deutsche Ingenieurskunst noch nicht weit genug für Downsizing. Der ganz Druck muß ja irgendwohin wenn ich aus 1,4Litern die ganze Power "ausblase" mit Zwangsbeatmung. Ok, vielleicht ist das jetzt nicht an der Kette Schuld aber alles leidet sicher unter der Überzüchtung. Meine die letzten 5 Jahre war die kiste super, die fuhr sich auch Astrein. Also ich bin schon froh VW zu fahren. Auch wenn ich jetzt eben mal ins Klo gepackt habe.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2013)

naja, wenn man sieht dass alle anderen hersteller keine probleme mit den steuerketten haben, und das bei oftmals weitaus stärkeren motoren... und die zulieferer dafür schuldig zu machen gilt nicht, wenn VW denen einen angemessenen preis bezahlen würde, wäre die qualität auch besser, diee zulieferer müssen ja auch investieren in ihre firma um eine gute qualität liefern zu können. Aber VW steckt sich das geld lieber selbst in die tasche, und spekuliert wohl auf viele werkstattbesuche der käufer, um daran nochmal kräftig mitzuverdienen. SChwach nenn ich das einfach nur


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2013)

Wenn wirklich der Zulieferer Schuld hätte würde VW dem die ganzen Kosten aufhalsen und gratis reparieren. Da das nicht der Fall ist darf man wohl davon aus gehen, dass schlicht zu billig bestellt wurde.


----------



## orca113 (1. Juni 2013)

Jedenfalls bin ich als Kunde/TSI Fahrer der Depp.Völlig egal ob Zulieferer schuld oder VW zu geizig.Ok, wenn die Kulanz in den Einsatz kommt gehts noch.

Trotzdem, WE ohne meinen Golf, gestern die Aufregung, der Ärger jetzt wieder und die Warterei. Das geilste ist ja so, ich habe den 5er Golf geholt kurz bevor der 6er kam, hätte ich noch einige Wochen gewartet wäre der 6er zu haben gewesen, weil ich dachte es ist einer der letzten 5er und diese sind wohl ausgereift und trotzdem trifft mich so ein Übel


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2013)

Naja, wenn wirklich die Standzeiten der Maschinen überzogen wurden dann hast du das Problem sogar gerade weil es einer der letzten Golf 5 war.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das geilste ist ja so, ich habe den 5er Golf geholt kurz bevor der 6er kam, hätte ich noch einige Wochen gewartet wäre der 6er zu haben gewesen, weil ich dachte es ist einer der letzten 5er und diese sind wohl ausgereift und trotzdem trifft mich so ein Übel


 
Das ist ja auch ein Trugschluss gewesen. Der Motor hat ja mit dem Fahrzeug bzw. dessen Reife wenig zu tun. Zum Einen, weil Motoren meistens unabhängig von Modellwechseln eingeführt werden (die OEMs meiden das Risiko zuviel auf einmal neu zu bringen, weil die Anlaufschwierigkeiten sich dann potenzieren) und zum Anderen, weil bei einem schon in Serie gereiften Produkt Kosteneinsparprogramme gefahren werden und somit auch diese einer permanenten Änderung unterliegen. Da werden Lieferanten gewechselt, Teile entfeinert usw...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2013)

Gerade das 1. Mal unseren 5er quer durch den trockenen, doch recht kleinen Kreisverkehr bekommen 
Die fast 1800KG mit dem Fahrwerk und "nur" 184 PS erst mal über die Haftungsgrenze zu bekommen ist schon recht amüsant, wenn er dann aber quer ist, verhält er sich perfekt 
Man muss bloß immer an die Länge vom Auto denken, da die Außenbordsteine sonst nahe kommen 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, wenn man sieht dass alle anderen hersteller  keine probleme mit den steuerketten haben[...]


 
Doch, BMW auch mit den N47 Dieseln.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> [...]und die zulieferer dafür schuldig zu machen gilt  nicht, wenn


 
Bei BMW schon, dort wurden fehlerhafte Zahnräder ( zu scharfkantig ) verbaut.
Bei einem Problem übernimmt BMW aber oft zum großen Teil die Kosten.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. Juni 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Denke einfach still bei mir vielleicht ist die deutsche Ingenieurskunst noch nicht weit genug für Downsizing.


 
Zwar halte ich Downsizing für den größten Müll des Jahunderts, aber die deutsche Ingenieurskunst hat damit nichts zu tun. Das Problem ist einfach, dass Wirtschaftwachstum und Geldgier höchste Priorität haben; erst dann kommen Qualität und Sicherheit. Erst wenn die Aktienspekulanten und Manager ihre Hälser voll haben (und das haben sie nie), darf in Qulität investiert werden. Und solange Image durch Propaganda stimmt, wird auch weiter so gemacht. Ingenieure sind nur arme Schweine, die mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen.


----------



## totovo (1. Juni 2013)

Das Qualitätsproblem gibt´s bei allen anderen Deutschen Herstellern auch. Ladet nicht wieder alles bei VW ab. Auch Mercedes und BMW haben/hatten Qualitätsprobleme. Nur fahren prozentual viel weniger Leute BMW oder Mercedes, deswegen fällts oftmals nicht so auf


----------



## ErbsenPommes (1. Juni 2013)

Beim Audi von meinem Dad ist die Klimaanlage kaputt.. Er hat vor gut 2 Wochen nen Termin zum 06.06 bekommen, ist anscheinend alles voll bei Audi, zumindest bei unserem Audi


----------



## riedochs (1. Juni 2013)

Die Minis sind wohl auch massiv von Steuerketten Problemen betroffen. Man muss halt auch sehen das der 1.4er TSI der Brot und Butter Motor bei den Benzinern ist. Kostet wenig in der Versicherung und Steuer und hat doch recht gute Leistung.

Wenn der  sich blöd anstellt, direkt bei VW anrufen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Juni 2013)

na, gerade wenn es ein "butter und brot" motor sein soll, darf es aber nicht sein, dass er nach nicht mal 100tkm schon einen schaden hat der unter umständen sogar einen kapitalen motorschaden hervorrufen kann... und ein golf kostet wenig in der versicherung? Wo lebst du denn  und motorentechnisch hat Mercedes so gut wie gar keine probleme, ich kenne sehr viele menschen die mercedes schon immer und/oder zumindest schon einige jahre fahren,, und auch sonst, motorenprobleme kann man mercedes definitic nicht vorwerfen. Wobei dies mMn auch eine selbstverständlichkeit sein sollte bei den preisen. Das einzige problem bei den guten daimlern ist (und bleibt?) der gute alte rost 

@Mr.King: wenn fehlerhafte zahnräder verbaut worden sind ist dies aber nicht in erster linie schuld der zulieferer, denn egal ob selber gemacht oder eingekauft: Teile müssen ständig einer qualitätsprobe unterzogen werden. UNd wenn BMW dies gemacht hätte, hätten sie die fehlerhaften zahnräder gar nicht erst verbaut, sondern gleich beim zulieferer reklamiert, welcher dann wiederum nachgebessert hätte


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> An was hast du da gedacht?


 
nichts besonderes..
ich denk 2-4 Lautsprecher mit günstige 3" Breitbändern in einem flachen Gehäuse die ich an die Wand hänge.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gerade das 1. Mal unseren 5er quer durch den trockenen, doch recht kleinen Kreisverkehr bekommen
> Die fast 1800KG mit dem Fahrwerk und "nur" 184 PS erst mal über die Haftungsgrenze zu bekommen ist schon recht amüsant, wenn er dann aber quer ist, verhält er sich perfekt
> Man muss bloß immer an die Länge vom Auto denken, da die Außenbordsteine sonst nahe kommen
> 
> ...


 
E60 oder E39? Automat oder Handschalter?


----------



## STSLeon (2. Juni 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Mr.King: wenn fehlerhafte zahnräder verbaut worden sind ist dies aber nicht in erster linie schuld der zulieferer, denn egal ob selber gemacht oder eingekauft: Teile müssen ständig einer qualitätsprobe unterzogen werden. UNd wenn BMW dies gemacht hätte, hätten sie die fehlerhaften zahnräder gar nicht erst verbaut, sondern gleich beim zulieferer reklamiert, welcher dann wiederum nachgebessert hätte



Doch, wenn das Zahnrrad nicht den vereinbarten Spezifikationen entspricht, dann ist es die Schuld des Lieferanten. Kein Unternehmen macht eine 100% Wareneingangsprüfung, wenn das Teil nicht als kritisch bekannt ist. Zudem man auch mit einer Kontrolle nicht jeden Fehler findet.


----------



## totovo (2. Juni 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> [...]


 
Google mal "Daimler Motorprobleme" da bekommst du einigen Lesestoff. Auch Daimler ist nicht von Qualitätsproblemen verschont. Dazu kommt jüngst das Airbag Problem und die Sache mit dem Rost. Beides für einen Premiumhersteller inakzeptabel.
Riedochs wollte mit "Brot und Butter Motor" denke ich mal ausdrücken, dass dieser Motor am meisten gebaut wird (wahrscheinlich mehr als alle Motoren von Daimler zusammen genommen). klar das es da eine gewisse Serienstreuung gibt, die es nicht geben darf, vermeiden lässt sich das nicht.

Die Gewinnmarge ist bei Daimler übrigens auch nicht sehr gering


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juni 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> und motorentechnisch hat Mercedes so gut wie gar keine probleme, ich kenne sehr viele menschen die mercedes schon immer und/oder zumindest schon einige jahre fahren,, und auch sonst, motorenprobleme kann man mercedes definitic nicht vorwerfen.


 
Ich sage nur die drei Buchstaben, die bei Mercedes für Probleme sorgten: CDI 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Mr.King: wenn fehlerhafte zahnräder verbaut  worden sind ist dies aber nicht in erster linie schuld der zulieferer,  denn egal ob selber gemacht oder eingekauft: *Teile müssen ständig einer  qualitätsprobe unterzogen werden*. UNd wenn BMW dies gemacht hätte,  hätten sie die fehlerhaften zahnräder gar nicht erst verbaut, sondern  gleich beim zulieferer reklamiert, welcher dann wiederum nachgebessert  hätte


 
Den Großserienhersteller möchte ich sehen, der jede Schraube, Mutter, Zahnräder, Wellen, Lager, Buchsen, Führungsbahnen usw. aus dem Motor prüft 



Beam39 schrieb:


> E60 oder E39? Automat oder Handschalter?


 
F11 mit der 8-Gang Automatik.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @Mr.King: wenn fehlerhafte zahnräder verbaut worden sind ist dies aber nicht in erster linie schuld der zulieferer, denn egal ob selber gemacht oder eingekauft: Teile müssen ständig einer qualitätsprobe unterzogen werden. UNd wenn BMW dies gemacht hätte, hätten sie die fehlerhaften zahnräder gar nicht erst verbaut, sondern gleich beim zulieferer reklamiert, welcher dann wiederum nachgebessert hätte


 
Wenn der Lieferant fehlerhafte Zahnräder oder sonst. Teile liefert, dann ist es immer(!) die Schuld des Lieferanten und nicht des Fahrzeugherstellers. Der Lieferant muss durch geeignete Maßnahmen sicherstellen, dass seine Teile prozesssicher innerhalb der relevanten Spezifikationen liegt. Wenn er das nicht tut, dann sind z.B. 100% Prüfungen während bzw. nach der Fertigung durchzuführen und ggf. Maßnahmen aufzuzeigen wie man eine prozesssichere Fertigung erreichen kann und bis wann er das dann einführt. Manche Prozesse lassen sich z.B. gar nicht prozesssicher machen (werkzeuggebundene Prozesse wie z.B. Gießen, Schmieden, Sintern, Bohren...), da muss dann ebenfalls mittels Prüfungen in geeigneten Intervallen nachgewiesen werden, dass die Teile in Spec sind. Aber auch bei einer prozesssicheren Fertigung kann natürlich dennoch etwas passieren deswegen sind auch da geeignete Prüfintervalle mit dem Kunden zu vereinbaren. 

Nur wenn die Spezifikation der Teile aber nicht taugt, dann ist der Fahrzeughersteller schuld!


----------



## riedochs (2. Juni 2013)

Das mit den Kettentrieben zieht sich derzeit durch viele Hersteller. Die Ursache: Es wird gespart bis zum Letzten und vorallem die Ketten werden bis zum Anschlag ausgereizt. Früher gab es Duplex und Triplex Ketten. Heute fast nur noch Simplex Ketten die bei kleinsten Abweichungen von der Toleranz schon überlastet sind.

Ich bin mir sicher das der Rückruf bei den 7 Gang DSG in Asien mehr Kostet als man in der Produktion durch kaputt sparen gespart hat. Ich hoffe für VW wird das noch mehr zum Desaster, sollen die nur für ihren Murks noch richtig leiden.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2013)

Ich durfte vorgestern am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie unterschiedlich stabil Autos gebaut sein können ... Mir ist eine mit ihrem Polo mit der vorderen rechten Ecke bei mir mittig auf die Front geknallt. Ich ~800€ Schaden (Stoßstange, Aufprallpuffer, Grill, ein Scheinwerfer, Kühler) - sie über 3500€ -> Totalschaden  . Hat aber auch gut getroffen - genau 2-3mm unter der Motorhaube angesetzt, die hat keine Schmarre ... Dafür ne Vollsperrung von ner Bundesstraße zum Berufsverkehr weil sie Teile und Flüssigkeiten gleichmäßig verteilt hat...

Mal sehen was ich mache. Eigentlich wollte ich meinen ja im August/September gegen nen Diesel austauschen...


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2013)

Das ist weniger der unterschiedlichen Stabilität geschuldet, sondern eher der Stelle und dem Winkel des Einschlags. Da gibts halt "billige" und "teure" Stellen...


----------



## Riverna (2. Juni 2013)

Ich bin gerade mal im R33 von meinem Chef mitgefahren, trotz das ihm auf dem Weg zu mir die Dichtung zwischen Krümmer und Turbo rausgedrückt wurde muss ich sagen das die Kiste abartig geht. Er hatte jetzt bei der Fahrt nur ~ 0.6bar und somit wohl nur knapp über 300PS ... aber der ging schon extrem geil. Nun freue ich mich auf meine 250PS noch mehr als vorher.


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2013)

Was für ein R33 ist es genau?

250PS? Ich dachte die S13 wär nichtmehr aktuell?


----------



## Riverna (2. Juni 2013)

Skyline R33 GTST, also RB25DET. 
Die 250PS beziehen sich auch nicht auf den S13 sondern auf meinen roten NX.


----------



## riedochs (2. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist weniger der unterschiedlichen Stabilität geschuldet, sondern eher der Stelle und dem Winkel des Einschlags. Da gibts halt "billige" und "teure" Stellen...


 
Richtig. Gerade die Ecken verursachen viel Kosten. Hatte mit meinem 2003er Passat einen BMW mit meiner rechten Ecke erwischt mit unter 30km/h. Resultat: 4500 Euro Schaden bei mir.


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Skyline R33 GTST, also RB25DET.
> Die 250PS beziehen sich auch nicht auf den S13 sondern auf meinen roten NX.



Machst du einen DET Swap im NX?


----------



## Riverna (2. Juni 2013)

Öhm... ich habe schon einen SR20VE verbaut, wieso sollte ich da einen DET wollen?


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2013)

Ist der SR20VE nicht einfach eine Saugversion des DET?
Und ob man sowas umbauen kann weiss ich nicht, und alles größere von Nissan passt wohl kaum in den NX deswegen dachte ich du denkst über einen DET nach


----------



## Riverna (2. Juni 2013)

Nein der SR20VE ist der größte 2L Sauger von Nissan und wurde nur in Japan verkauft. Hat zwar nur 190PS, aber eine Menge Potenzial (für einen Sauger). Die "Saugerversion" vom SR20DET ist der SR20DE mit 143PS, den fahre ich im Alltagswagen mit aktuell 162PS. Um auf die 250PS zu kommen (vielleicht werden es auch "nur" 240PS) bekommt der SR20VE klassisches Saugertuning. Das meiste liegt schon hier, wird aber erst im Winter umgebaut wenn ich alles zusammen habe. Für das Geld hätte ich zwar 2 mal auf Turbo umbauen können, habe mich dann aber zwecks Platzmangel doch zum klassischen Saugertuning entschieden.

SR20Di = 115PS 2.0L 
SR20De = 130PS 2.0L 
SR20DE = 143PS 2.0L (originaler Motor ausm 100NX) 
SR20VE = 190PS 2.0L 
SR20DET = 220PS 2.0L Turbo
SR20VET = 280PS 2.0L Turbo


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2013)

Ach wusst ichs doch das du auch einen DE hast  
Naja wieder was gelernt.
Saugertuning? Was machst du da alles? Softwaremäßig ist aus Saugern ja scheinbar wenig zu holen?


----------



## Riverna (2. Juni 2013)

Das Setup sieht so aus: 

Freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät mit Nistune Typ 3 Layout
RPM Schaltzeitpunkt Kontroller 
SR16VE N1 Nockenwellen
Drehzahlbegrenzer auf 8400U/Min erhöhen
Leichte Schwungscheibe
Stage 2 Kupplung
Nockenwellenzeitpunkt auf 4800U/Min herabsetzen 
Edelstahlfächerkrümmer
200 Zellen Rennsportkat
63.5mm Mittelschaldämpfer 
Invidia n1 muffler 
K&N ColdAirIntake
AEM Breitbandlambdasonde plus Anzeige von Innovate
Einstellbarer Benzindruckregler
440ccm Einspritzdüsen
Setrap Ölkühler 405mm 19 Reihen
Walbro GSS342 Spritpumpe 

Das ganze dann aufm Leistungsprüfstand abgestimmt sollen irgendwas zwischen 240PS und 260PS bringen. Später wird der Motor dann wohl auf 2.4L aufgebohrt...  Da der Motor für den japanischen Raum gebaut wurde ist da mittels Software schon einiges rauszuholen. Natürlich nicht soviel wie bei einem Turbomotor, da geht bedeutend mehr. Aber ich denke wenn ich wirklich die 250PS habe sollte ich dank der 1100 Kilo schon ein wenig Spaß mit dem Auto haben. Viel mehr stören mich die mageren 162PS im Alltagswagen, eventuell sollte ich da mal über einen DET Swap nachdenken.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Juni 2013)

Was kostet dich der ganze Spaß wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Seabound (3. Juni 2013)

Now @ Zulassungsstelle Mainz -> Megane zulassen -> mit dem Clio heim zu Muttern -> Megane abholen. Bin ma gespannt.


----------



## watercooled (3. Juni 2013)

Und dann tritt ihn kalt mit sechseinhalb


----------



## Seabound (3. Juni 2013)

Natürlich. Selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich das Ding nicht treten. Er ist bis 3000 KM über das Steuergerät begrenzt. Erst nach 3000 KM gibts volle Leistung. 

Vor allem bin ich mal gespannt, wie das mit der Zulassung läuft. Ich hab ne Nummer reserviert, bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass es nicht schneller geht. Aktuell warte ich schon.


----------



## watercooled (3. Juni 2013)

Ist aber ein sinnvolles feature. Wobei 300km? Bisschen wenig oder? Ich dachte immer 1500km?


----------



## Seabound (3. Juni 2013)

Lies ma ;0) 3000


----------



## watercooled (3. Juni 2013)

Ouu sry, ist noch etwas früh


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was kostet dich der ganze Spaß wenn man fragen darf?


 

Das kann ich dir gar nicht so genau sagen, schätze mal irgendwas zwischen 4000Euro und 5000Euro. Dazu kommt dann noch der Motorumbau der hat nochmal etwa das gleiche gekostet, denk mal am Ende wird es ein Betrag knapp über 10.000Euro alleine nur Motorumbau und Motortuning.


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Zwar halte ich Downsizing für den größten Müll des Jahunderts, aber die deutsche Ingenieurskunst hat damit nichts zu tun. Das Problem ist einfach, dass Wirtschaftwachstum und Geldgier höchste Priorität haben; erst dann kommen Qualität und Sicherheit. Erst wenn die Aktienspekulanten und Manager ihre Hälser voll haben (und das haben sie nie), darf in Qulität investiert werden. Und solange Image durch Propaganda stimmt, wird auch weiter so gemacht. Ingenieure sind nur arme Schweine, die mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen.



Natürlich. Wollte die Ingenieure jetzt nich beleidigen.(wäre selbst gern einer...)  Aber die sind ja auch dazu verdammt mit dem zu konstruieren was ihnen an die Hand gegeben wird. Aber seit Jahrzehnten passt doch die Formel aus wenig Hubraum viel Leistung nicht. Schade eigentlich. So wie es aussieht ist's bei mir ein Kulanzfall.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juni 2013)

Here we are now, entertain us... 

Ok, soweit alles klar. Nur die Typen von der Zulassungsstelle nerven. Die haben mir tatsächlich ne falsche Plakette gegeben und ich hab jetzt nur ein Jahr TÜV.  Ist mir natürlich erst zu hause beim Schildermontieren aufgefallen. Muss ich die Woche nochmal hin, dass ändern lassen. In den Papieren ist aber 3 Jahre TÜV eingetragen. 


Am WE mach ich ma paar gescheite Fotos. Meine Handykamera spinnt. Da geht nix.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Here we are now, entertain us...
> 
> Ok, soweit alles klar. Nur die Typen von der Zulassungsstelle nerven. Die haben mir tatsächlich ne falsche Plakette gegeben und ich hab jetzt nur ein Jahr TÜV.  Ist mir natürlich erst zu hause beim Schildermontieren aufgefallen. Muss ich die Woche nochmal hin, dass ändern lassen. In den Papieren ist aber 3 Jahre TÜV eingetragen.
> 
> Am WE mach ich ma paar gescheite Fotos. Meine Handykamera spinnt. Da geht nix.



Will auch haben  
Ein wirklich schönes Auto 
Viele erfolgreiche Kilometer damit.


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2013)

So der freundliche VW man rechnet mir zu meinen Lasten nach der Kulanz 800€ an Eigenbeteiligung an.

War natürlich fuchsteufelswild und bin hingefahren. Jetzt haben sie mir zumindest den Leihwagen für umsonst gelassen und ich darf ihn so lange haben bis die Karre fertig ist.

Dann bin ich Heim und habe in Wolfsburg angerufen und dort erklärt das ich mit der Kulanzleistung unzufrieden bin. Man mir nachdem das man dort die Fahrzeug Ident. Nr. gecheckt hat,gesagt das evtl. noch mehr Kulanz drin ist. Aber das ist jetzt Ermessenssache von VW. Das Autohaus kann maximal Basiskulanz beantragen.Daraus resultieren eben diese 800€ die ich leisten muß.

Da die Schäden die behoben werden müssen ja nachweislich nur durch das viel zu früh ausgefallenen Bauteil Steuerkette entstanden sind habe ich gute Chancen noch etwas herauszuholen.

Hätte ich das sofort gewusst hätte ich das sofort mit denen in Wolfburg ausgekaspert.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2013)

Man kann VW vorwerfen was man will, aber kulant sind die. Selbst beim Golf 4 75PS wird das Getriebe zu 100% auf VW-Kosten ausgetauscht wenn man unter 200.000km ist und bei der entsprechenden Charge festgestellt wird, dass die damals zur Rückrufaktion führenden Niete Auslöser für den Schaden war. Hatte ein Kumpel schon mit seinem.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Juni 2013)

Beim A6 von meinem Dad hat die Heckklappe unter dem rechten Rücklicht angefangen zu rosten, er sofort zu Audi, die haben sich dass angeschaut und haben dann unter jeder Tür  weitere Roststellen gefunden, dass war so 2010 und das Auto ist Baujahr Ende 2006, ist doch nicht normal oder?
Zum Glück wurde alles von Audi übernommen + Leihwagen..


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2013)

Aber hart ist das ich selbst in Wolfsburg anrufen muß um nachzuhaken. Sehr hart....

Aber ich will den Mund halten. Hätte auch nen Motorschaden haben können oder Fiat oder Dacia fahren müssen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juni 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> oder Dacia fahren müssen.



Dacia? Sei froh, dass du noch nicht die "Kulanz" der Renault AG Deutschland in Anspruch nehmen musstest.  Harte Hunde, kann ich dir sagen...


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dacia? Sei froh, dass du noch nicht die "Kulanz" der Renault AG Deutschland in Anspruch nehmen musstest.  Harte Hunde, kann ich dir sagen...



 ich hab erstmal Genug von sowas. Bin froh wenn ich meinen Golf wieder habe...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Juni 2013)

http://m.mobile.de/portal/index.html#DES/176750708   wie rattenscharf ich den einfach mal finde..


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2013)

So einen ist meine Mutter mal ne Zeit lang gefahren, sau tief und mit Duplex Anlage


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. Juni 2013)

Der sieht doch gut aus?!


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Juni 2013)

Ich finde den saugeil, habe den irgendwie von meiner Kindheit in Erinnerung..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juni 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> mobile.de   wie rattenscharf ich den einfach mal finde..


 
Sry, aber sowas geht bei mir gar nicht


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub meine Mutter hatte mal nen Honda und den hab ich als Kind zu schrott gefahren ...
Im laufendem Auto hab ich den Rückwärtsgang reingelegt und bin gegen ne wand gefahren


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Der sieht doch gut aus?!


 
Sah auch gut aus die Karre, aber eben nicht wirklich das passende Fahrzeug für eine mitte vierzig Jährige. Ich war damals neidisch... hätte den gerne selber gehabt.


----------



## watercooled (3. Juni 2013)

Ist ein echt schickes Auto, gefällt mir sehr gut!
Nur das Image....


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2013)

Wie ist den das Image eines ED? Ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage, mir war eigentlich nicht bewusst das er ein schlechtes Image hätte, im Gegensatz zum Corrado oder Calibra.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Juni 2013)

Unsere Nachbarn hatten damals einen in Rot soweit ich mich erinnern kann, der gefiel mir schon als ich im Kindergarten war..


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. Juni 2013)

Nen Corrado find ich auch geil, fährt ein Kumpel von mir, mit dem 2,0l und der drückt ordentlich..

Sry wegen doppelpost, hab's ganz vergessen


----------



## watercooled (3. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie ist den das Image eines ED? Ist eine ernstgemeinte Frage, mir war eigentlich nicht bewusst das er ein schlechtes Image hätte, im Gegensatz zum Corrado oder Calibra.



http://autopixx.de/bilder/13506/honda-crx.jpg

http://www.car-vs-car.de/images/resized/Honda-CRX-Targa-6e52.jpg

Sowas hier. Der ist neben dem Civic und dem Golf mMn der inbegriff der billig Tuning Szene.
Kermitgrüne Lichter, Schlumpfblauer Lack, Ofenrohrauspuff...du weisst schon.


----------



## BlindxDeath (3. Juni 2013)

sieht doch voll geil aus 

ich denk ich ruf morgen da mal an.. ich brauch noch nen Winterauto 
Mercedes-Benz 320 TE AHK Klima Leder el.Fh Alu Tüv-12-2013 als Kombi in Münster


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> http://autopixx.de/bilder/13506/honda-crx.jpg
> 
> http://www.car-vs-car.de/images/resized/Honda-CRX-Targa-6e52.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Sowas findest du doch bei ziemlich jeder Marke, ich könnte dir nun aus mindestens 100 Bilder von Audi A3´s, Gölfen usw zeigen. Das die Civic´s keinen wirklich guten Ruf haben ist nicht falsch, bezieht sich aber eher auf die EJ Reihe da das im moment die Spinnerkarre schlecht hin ist. 75PS und die Leute denken sie hätten einen Japanboliden der alles und jedem das Fürchten lehrt. Gerade die EE/ED Reihe ist mittlerweile immer mehr in Richtung Kult zu finden. Gerade der EE8 und der ED6 ist DIE Civic´s schlecht hin. 

@ErbsenPommes
Ich sag gar nicht das der Corrado nicht schön ist, aber das Image ist halt echt bescheiden. Calibra und Corrado zählt als Bauernporsche und der E36 hat sein bekanntes Image. Zum Glück geht das gerade beim Corrado und beim E36 langsam wieder weg, beim Calibra wird es wohl so bleiben... ist ja auch ein Opel.


----------



## BlindxDeath (4. Juni 2013)

bei uns fahren seit neuerdings wieder paar verbastelte e36's Coupe und Limos rum..
zum Glück fahr ich den als Kombi 

Aber die preise vom e36 ziehen langsam an..
paar leute aus dem osmanischem Raum seh ich auch in e36's rumfahren.. aber die sind aber original belassen.. nur tiefer und dezent schöne Felgen, find ich gut.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. Juni 2013)

Ein Osmanischer Bürger aus meiner Klasse hat sich letztens nen Golf 4 gekauft, ich hab die Sorge VW/Golf wird die/das nächste Marke/Modell welches ein schlechtes Image aufgedrückt bekommt  zumindest so eins wie der E36.

Ich glaub ich werd mich die nächsten Tage/Wochen mit dem CRX beschäftigen, der gefällt mir immer besser.


----------



## BlindxDeath (4. Juni 2013)

bei uns fahren se alles mögliche


----------



## Seabound (4. Juni 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> http://m.mobile.de/portal/index.html#DES/176750708   wie rattenscharf ich den einfach mal finde..



In der aktuellen AMS ist ein Vergleich zwischen CRX und CR-Z (im Zusatzheft).






Riverna schrieb:


> Das die Civic´s keinen wirklich guten Ruf haben ist nicht falsch,



Sie scheinen auch relativ stabil zu sein. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IpKcLUhf28&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SupprDeitsch (4. Juni 2013)

mal ehrlich: wen interessiert denn der ruf eines autos??? hatte selbst nen e36 coupe, nix tuning oder sonst was... naja tiefer durch 20 jahre alte und ausgelutschte federn 
die preise ziehen an weil die eben immer weniger werden. schade dass bei meinem nich mehr viel zu machen war nachm unfall. e36 coupes sind eigentlich schön zeitlos... genauso wie peugeot's 406 coupe, wundert mich dass es die mittlerweile 15 jahre gibt.

dann geht benz auch nich, weil fahren ja nur rentner damit und zuhälter fahren die amg modelle xD


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. Juni 2013)

SupprDeitsch schrieb:


> mal ehrlich: wen interessiert denn der ruf eines autos??? hatte selbst nen e36 coupe, nix tuning oder sonst was... naja tiefer durch 20 jahre alte und ausgelutschte federn
> die preise ziehen an weil die eben immer weniger werden. schade dass bei meinem nich mehr viel zu machen war nachm unfall. e36 coupes sind eigentlich schön zeitlos... genauso wie peugeot's 406 coupe, wundert mich dass es die mittlerweile 15 jahre gibt.
> 
> dann geht benz auch nich, weil fahren ja nur rentner damit und zuhälter fahren die amg modelle xD



Das 406 Coupé ist für mich eines der schönsten Autos das je hergestellt wurden.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> In der aktuellen AMS ist ein Vergleich zwischen CRX und CR-Z (im Zusatzheft).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Leck mich fett! Woah is der geflogen!!

@SupprDeitsch

Bevor ich meinen Lappen hatte meinte ich auch immer "Was haben viele Leute nur mit dem Image eines Autos, ich würd alles fahren!", aber mit der Zeit ändert sich das ganz schön stark. Ich persönlich würde niemals einen 3er fahren, auch Autos aus dem asiatischen Raum würde ich auslassen. Im späteren Berufsleben spielt das eine noch größere Rolle wenn man z.B. als Geschäftsmann einen seriösen Eindruck hinterlassen will. Wenn da ein Immobilienmarkler mit nem übel gemotzten Supra vor den Kunden auftaucht die sich da ne Villa für Millionen  €' s anschauen, dann zweifeln die stark an der seriösität dieses Mannes.

Klar, ist nicht jeder so, aber besonders in diesen Kreisen oder in Kreisen wo große Firmen repräsentiert werden achtet man auf alles. Ist dann genauso wie wenn du in Jogginghose zu sonem Meeting fährst.

So ein Auto ist heute nunmal ein Statussymbol und zeichnet in solchen Fällen deinen Charakter bzw. deine Einstellung. Deshalb darf es weder ein Ferrari oder Lambo sein noch eine getunte Kiste. 

Privat kannst du natürlich fahren was du willst.


----------



## BlindxDeath (4. Juni 2013)

vorhin mir den 320TE angeschaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stand jetzt nicht ganz so kacke da.
bissl Arbeit und als Winterauto sollte er dem milden Winter im Münsterland wohl gut überstehen.
noch gute Winterreifen hat er.
Wenn der in 2 wochen noch da sein sollte, schau ich mal ob ich nen verkäufer erwische und mir das ganze auch von innen ansehen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2013)

Sieht echt nicht so schlecht aus.  Ich fände ja einen 850 Kombi(am besten natürlich AWD) als Winter/Wechselwagen top.

Aber da die Wechselkennzeichen Regelung in DE nunmal maximal bescheuert ist und man im Bergischen auch weniger billige Abstellfläche als im Münsterland findet, bleibt es wohl vorerst bei der Idee.


----------



## Seabound (4. Juni 2013)

Bääääm! Krasse KaXXe. Grad im Touriforum gesehen...

Alter! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvUFWrqfd-c


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2013)

Alter 
Damit hätte ich am wenigsten gerechnet 

btw. Heute mal wieder ein "Neidkratzer" an der Heckklappe 
Zum Glück konnte ich ihn fast komplett rauspolieren.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2013)

Rehgulasch war an dem Tag dann wahrscheinlich das Tagesessen am Ring


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juni 2013)

@Scholle_Satt

Ziemlich heftig, mach doch mal ein paar Bilder von deiner Kiste - gefällt mir so ziemlich gut.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube kaum das von dem Reh viel mehr über war ...


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn da ein Immobilienmarkler mit nem übel gemotzten Supra vor den Kunden auftaucht die sich da ne Villa für Millionen  €' s anschauen, dann zweifeln die stark an der seriösität dieses Mannes.


 
Och also in der Firma in der ich arbeite ( großes Israelisches Chemie unternehmen ) da gibts auch nen Ausendienst Mitarbeiter der nen ziemlich hohes Tier ist, und der fährt nen aufgemotzen Supra MK4 Turbo Coupé ( einer der 26 Turbo Coupé Versionen in Deutschland ) und ey der is ende 40  aber ne coole sau. Und ja er nutzt den Supra auch für geschäftsfahrten weil er niemals in einen der Opels ausm Fuhrpark einsteigen würde   
Und unser CEO hat nen dezent aufgemotzten X5, ihr würdet euch wundern was bei uns in den Führungspositionen für Autos gefahren werden.


BTW so nen CRX würd ich mir auch gefallen als kleine Rennsemmel mit nem V-TEC gehen die dinger schon gut ab, wiegt ja auch nix so nen EE8 
150PS auf 900Kg, blöd nur das man viel glück brauch um nen originalen zu bekommen der nich ausgenudelt ist. 

Trotzdem würd ich aber nie aufn E30 verzichten wollen, dazu vieleicht noch nen E36 oder nen E39 Touring, und danach kämmen dann noch so spielsachen wie nen CRX in frage.


----------



## Seabound (4. Juni 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt
> 
> Ziemlich heftig, mach doch mal ein paar Bilder von deiner Kiste - gefällt mir so ziemlich gut.



Am Wochenende hab ich Zeit. Dann mach ich welche.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> BTW so nen CRX würd ich mir auch gefallen als kleine Rennsemmel mit nem V-TEC gehen die dinger schon gut ab, wiegt ja auch nix so nen EE8
> 150PS auf 900Kg, blöd nur das man viel glück brauch um nen originalen zu bekommen der nich ausgenudelt ist.


 
So extrem gut geht der Wagen eigentlich nicht, gerade weil er nur 900 Kilo wiegt. Ein Freund hatte mal einen, auf der Autobahn konnte er mir kaum wegfahren trotz 200 Kilo mehr Gewicht. Gut die Dinger halt von der Technik halt noch mal ein ganzes Stück älter als meine Karre. Sind trotzdem schöne Autos und fahren sich auch hervorragend, wenn man auf so eine Art von Auto steht.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juni 2013)

CRX sind auch nicht so mein Ding, aber einen Turbo-Umbau würde ich schon fahren 
Honda CRX del sol Turbo 320PS - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (4. Juni 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> CRX sind auch nicht so mein Ding, aber einen Turbo-Umbau würde ich schon fahren
> Honda CRX del sol Turbo 320PS - YouTube



Schade. Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schade. Link funktioniert nicht.



komisch wieso nicht, was kommt den bei dir?


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2013)

Das ist ein Del Sol und kein EE8


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2013)

```
[ YT] link [/YT]
```


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juni 2013)

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_8aujTrPCk
```



Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist ein Del Sol und kein EE8


 
Achso ihr sprech über den ee8 ^^ 
Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen, hat aber leider einen Hund auf der Hauptstrasse erwischt und hat jetzt Totalschaden


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2013)

War das nen halbes Pony  ?


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juni 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> War das nen halbes Pony  ?


 
Er ist mit ca. 80 kmh in einen "Berner Sennenhund" gefahren. (Bern ist die Hauptstadt der Schweiz, daher der Name denke ich ^^)
Berner Sennenhund - Hunderasse B

Natürlich muss der Halter des Hundes haften, bzw. dessen Versicherung. Ich finde es persönlich auch total daneben, wenn irgendwelche Bauern das Gefühl haben ihr Hund müsse auf Hauptstrassen herumlungern, die meisten Leute fahren dort 120 im 80er weil man gut sieht ob es Radar hat oder nicht..

Kühler war eingedrückt etc. , er hat sich aber einen neuen CRX geholt, ich glaube er hat nun den mit 120 PS zuvor nur den mit 90PS? (wäre mir persönlich etwas zu wenig)


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2013)

Den CRX gab es nur mit 150PS bzw 125PS, dann fährt er nun einen Civic der ED Reihe


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war autowaschen...


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juni 2013)

hmm,als ich heute mal wieder ein bisschen um meine a klasse herumgeloffen bin hab ich was entdekct was mir schier den vogel rausgehauen hat: an der heckstoßstange löst sich der klarlack ab  größer als ein 2€-stück, und wenn man n bisschen dran rubbelt kommt noch mehr mit, darüber eine lange linie an der sich der klarlack auch schon nach oben "wölbt". Das darf doch nicht sein bei bei nem auto aus 2008 mit nicht mal 40tkm?!
Was meint ihr, habe ich da eine chance auf kulanz von mercedes? ansonsten wären gut 200€ fällig für die neulackierung der kompletten stoßstange -.-


----------



## Seabound (4. Juni 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> komisch wieso nicht, was kommt den bei dir?



Nicht in Deutschland verfügbar...


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Den CRX gab es nur mit 150PS bzw 125PS, dann fährt er nun einen Civic der ED Reihe


 
Okay  Dann hat er jetzt wohl den mit 125. Du kennst dich anscheinend richtig gut aus mit Honda's 

Wie läuft eigentlich dein Nissan Sunny ist ein 2l 16v oder?

@8800 GT 
nett und schön poliert, ist das deiner? 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nicht in Deutschland verfügbar...


 
Ah ok, muss wohl die GEMA die Finger im Spiel haben wegen der Musik -.- Bin aus der CH.
Sind bei euch so viele Videos gesperrt? ist ja krass :s...


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, habe ich da eine chance auf kulanz von mercedes? ansonsten wären gut 200€ fällig für die neulackierung der kompletten stoßstange -.-


 
Dadurch das der Wagen erst 5 Jahre alt ist, besteht eigentlich schon eine Chance. Versuchen würde ich es auf jedenfall mal, hast doch nichts zu verlieren. Mehr als nein sagen können die von Benz auch nicht 



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Okay  Dann hat er jetzt wohl den mit 125. Du kennst dich anscheinend richtig gut aus mit Honda's
> 
> Wie läuft eigentlich dein Nissan Sunny ist ein 2l 16v oder?


 
Naja richtig gut ist wohl übertrieben, kenne die Eckdaten zu den meisten Autos. Wirklich beschäftigt habe ich mich aber nur mit Nissans und ein paar anderen Autos. Mein Beruf bringt es aber mit sich das man zumindestens die Eckdaten im Kopf haben sollte. Wobei ich mich da auch etwas vertan habe, 124PS sind es doch nur und ohne Kat 130PS. 

Den Sunny habe ich vor gut einem Jahr verkauft, als der Wagen komplett lackiert war empfand ich die Idee gut ihn abzugeben. Richtig es war ein 2L 16v Motor drin.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juni 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> hmm,als ich heute mal wieder ein bisschen um meine a klasse herumgeloffen bin hab ich was entdekct was mir schier den vogel rausgehauen hat: an der heckstoßstange löst sich der klarlack ab  größer als ein 2€-stück, und wenn man n bisschen dran rubbelt kommt noch mehr mit, darüber eine lange linie an der sich der klarlack auch schon nach oben "wölbt". Das darf doch nicht sein bei bei nem auto aus 2008 mit nicht mal 40tkm?!
> Was meint ihr, habe ich da eine chance auf kulanz von mercedes? ansonsten wären gut 200€ fällig für die neulackierung der kompletten stoßstange -.-


 
Hat doch mit den KM nichts zu tun, war bestimmt ein Steinschlag und Feuchtigkeit oder Nässe hat sich darunter "gebildet. 
Frag am besten bei der Garage nach. 200Euro für eine Neulackierung sind meines Erachtens ein Schnäppchen! 
In der Schweiz zahlte mein Arbeitskollege für eine A3 heckstosstange "neulackierung" gute (umgerechnet) 600 Euro!.


@Riverna

Ja genau, das habe ich in diesem Thread noch mitbekommen wie du den lackiert hast. War dein "Winterauto" stimmts?
Meine Vater hatte auch eine türkis Nissan Sunny 2.0 16v. Der Motor war wirklich nett, leider rostete die ganze Karosse durch und wurde dan verschrottet -.-

Deinen 200sx? hast du aber noch? Ist wirklich ein hübsches Auto.. Hab mir diesen auch angesehen bevor ich mir dann doch eine Renault-Schüssel gekauft habe ^^ (clio b rs 2.0 16v)


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte nie einen 200SX, ich habe nur zwei 100NX. Den SX den ich letzte (?) Woche kaufen wollte wurde nicht geliefert und somit wurde daraus auch nichts. Aktuell bin ich aber an einem GTi-R dran, mal sehen ob ich den günstig bekomme, weil eine wirkliche Verwendung habe ich für das Auto nicht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juni 2013)

an der HECKstoßstange habe ich keinen einzigen steinschlag, wie soll das auch funktionieren? 
An der front dafür umsomehr, da wird irgendwann wohl auch ne lackierung anstehen, ist halt shon anfälliger als so ne flachstehende motorhaube


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2013)

Ach sonen paar Steinschläge, ihr könnt euch anstellen... Meine Front sieht im Moment besser aus ... 

(Dickes  )


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich fand den EE8 eigentlich nicht schlecht, klar das ding must auf Drehzahl halten, und er hat bisl wenig drehmoment, aber so schlecht fandsch den jetz net, okay lag wohl auch dadran das ich damals noch recht jung war, heut käm mir der EE8 bestimmt auch bisl träge vor wenn am Motor nix gemacht ist, trotzdem lieb ich das V-Tec brüllen einfach.


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Juni 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Also ich fand den EE8 eigentlich nicht schlecht, klar das ding must auf Drehzahl halten, und er hat bisl wenig drehmoment, aber so schlecht fandsch den jetz net, okay lag wohl auch dadran das ich damals noch recht jung war, heut käm mir der EE8 bestimmt auch bisl träge vor wenn am Motor nix gemacht ist, trotzdem lieb ich das V-Tec brüllen einfach.


 
Ist doch generell bei den Saugern so, dass man hochtourig fahren muss - aber ist doch gerade das was mir Freude macht. Auch wenns mal 120 im 2ten Gang ist ... Begrenzer utütütüü Schalten und davonbrausen  
Eine scharfe Nockenwelle + Anpassung des Steuergeräts macht es nochmals "spassiger" 
bei meinem renault b rs ist das grösste drehmoment original bei 6250, je nach Auspuffanlage wird der Bereich nach unten oder oben verschoben.
Momentan gefällt mir das Auto noch recht gut (bin auch noch jung ).

Mein Bruder ist automobilmechatroniker bei der Amag und fährt tagtäglich sämtliche VW's, Audis etc. Viele auch ältere Mechaniker bevorzugen etwas ältere Autos mit Saugermotor  den v8 luxusschwergewichten. Aber ist halt Geschmackssache.. 

Ich denke mit dem Alter steigt der Bedarf an Komfort. Ich wiederum liebe es jedes blöde Steinchen und Dreckchen am Lenkrad zu spüren, keine ESP-Spassbremse integriert zu haben , auch wenn es auf Autobahnbaustellen ganz schön lästig werden kann ^^.
Mfg


----------



## 8800 GT (4. Juni 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> @8800 GT
> nett und schön poliert, ist das deiner?


 Danke 
ja ist meiner, poliert ist da nix. Der Lack ist im normalzustand nach mittlerweile 11 Jahren...


----------



## watercooled (4. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich aber an einem GTi-R dran, mal sehen ob ich den günstig bekomme, weil eine wirkliche Verwendung habe ich für das Auto nicht.



So einen habe ich hier vor kurzem Gesichtet. Der Steht im nächsten Industriegebiet und wird offenbar nicht bewegt.
Bin mir nicht sicher obs ein echter GTI-R ist, bei gelegenheit schaue ich da mal vorbei.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2013)

Es gibt halt ein haufen GTi´s die optisch auf GTi-R umgerüstet wurden. Einen echten GTi-R erkennt man an den Antriebswellen an der Hinterachse.


----------



## watercooled (4. Juni 2013)

So genau hab ich den jetzt noch nicht inspiziert  
Nur im Vorbeifahren "Ouu halt mal kurz an, hab was gesehen"


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sieht echt nicht so schlecht aus.  Ich fände ja einen 850 Kombi(am besten natürlich AWD) als Winter/Wechselwagen top.
> 
> Aber da die Wechselkennzeichen Regelung in DE nunmal maximal bescheuert ist und man im Bergischen auch weniger billige Abstellfläche als im Münsterland findet, bleibt es wohl vorerst bei der Idee.


 
Mein BMW und MX5 werden ab nächstes Jahr Saison kennzeichen bekommen und im Juli/August 2013 abgemeldet, der MX5 zum Ende der Saison, beid sollen auseinandergenommen und "restauriert" werden.

Da waren noch paar Sachen die mir nicht so recht gefielen am Mercedes:

-Radkasten hinten rechts Endspitze, Rost, aber keine Durchrostung
-Radkasten hinten links, da wurde schonmal entrostet und der Klarlack zeigte eine etwas andere Oberfläche auf als ein paar weniger cm weiter oben an der Karosse
-Wischerarm vom rechten Scheinwerfer fehlte
-Seitenwange vom Fahrersitz ist aufgerissen und da fehlt nen ganzes Stück Polster
-lackierte Fensterrahmen von einer Scheibe hinten rechts, da drückt der Rost den Lack nach oben
-Kotflügel vorne links, da kommt nen Stück Lack hoch - gerissen
-hier und da paar Stoßleisten etwas lose

das war jetzt nur der Außencheck, aber vllt. ist das ja auch nur Jammern auf höchstem Niveau, der Wagen ist von 1992 und hat 350.000km auf der Uhr, hat aber noch recht neue Winterreifen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




heut auch noch etwas tätig gewesen..

Das Momo Holzlenkrad ausgebaut und zum restaurieren weggebracht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und am 318is von meinem besten Freund was gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Wagen wird bald verkauft und heut paar kleinigkeiten bei einem Freund repariert bzw. ausgebessert.
damals beim kauf hat am Kotflügel auf der fahrerseite einen langen Kratzer, ist wohl jemand mit nem Schlüssel langegangen, so aus als wär der bis auf die Grundierung runter, Poliermaschine angeschmissen und ging großteils raus, sieht man noch etwas, aber zum Glück ist es nur der Klarlack, müssen in 3-4 Wochen den wagen mal komplett aufbereiten.
Haben gleich mal eine Mängelliste erstellt:

-den schon erwähnten Kratzer Kotflügel Fahrerseite, werden noch rausgeschliffen und poliert
-2 lange Kratzer an der Frontschürze, werden noch rausgeschliffen und poliert
-total zerkratzte Stoßleisten an der Frontschürze links und rechts, werden noch ersetzt
-Rost am Heckemblem, wurde im Emblem eine Rückfahrkamera eingesetzt und das emblem selber nicht richtig abgedichtet auf die Heckklappe gesetzt, wird einfach so gelassen bzw. mal nem anderen Freund vorgestellt, ob er das mit einer feinen Airbrushpistole richten kann
-kaputtes Verbindungsstück zur Wischerdüse auf der Beifahrerseite, wird ersetzt
-kaputtes Frontemblem, wird ersetzt
-Lackabplatzer im Einstiegsbereich Fahrerseite durch einklemmten Sicherungsgurt - vermutlich Airbrush
-runtergefahrene Winterreifen auf 15 Zoll Alus (damals den wagen nur für den Winter gekauft) - der Käufer kann sich dann zwischen Sommer, Winter oder ganzjahresreifen entscheiden, werden neu gemacht wenn der Kaufvertrag unterschrieben ist, aktuell steht der Wagen auf meinen BBS-Felgen.


viel zu schade eigentlich den e36 zu verkaufen, weil der wagen nahezu rostfrei ist und den recht spritzigen 318is Motor drin hat.
hat jetzt gerade mal 105.000km runter und letztes jahr mit neuem Tüv + paar neuen Fahrwerksteilen gekauft für den Winter, weil im Winter nen Motorrad als Hauptfortbewegungsmittel doch recht hart ist.
so einen e36 werden wir so schnell nicht mehr wiederfinden...


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juni 2013)

Nen Kumpel von mir ist den e36 318is als erstes Auto gefahren. Diese Motoren sind quasi unverwüstbar. Er hat damals alles getan was man einem Motor nur hat antun können. Kalt getreten, aber volle pulle, NULL Wartung, andauern irgendwelche "Burnouts", an jeder Ampel is er mit durchdrehenden Reifen losgefahren etc. pp.

Der is das Ding am ende auch noch für 300€ losgeworden, mit etlichen Mängeln (der war keine 50€ mehr wert), gekauft hatte er ihn für 800€. Einfach wahnsinn.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2013)

Naja kommt auf den Motor drauf an, hat er den M42 ( 1.8L ) oder den M44 ( 1.9L ) der auch im Z3 verbaut ist ? So unverwüstbar sind die nämlich auch nicht, zumindest der M42 nicht, den es ja bereits im E30 318iS gab.

Was komfort angeht, nunja der jüngste bin ich jetz auch nicht mehr, aber das spass auto muss nackt sein


----------



## SupprDeitsch (5. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> viel zu schade eigentlich den e36 zu verkaufen, weil der wagen nahezu rostfrei ist und den recht spritzigen 318is Motor drin hat.
> hat jetzt gerade mal 105.000km runter und letztes jahr mit neuem Tüv + paar neuen Fahrwerksteilen gekauft für den Winter, weil im Winter nen Motorrad als Hauptfortbewegungsmittel doch recht hart ist.
> so einen e36 werden wir so schnell nicht mehr wiederfinden...



also nur 105Tkm is echt wenig!! Der Motor is ja gerade mal eingefahren  Meiner hatte zum schluss 263Tkm xDD aber dafür fast keinen wertverlust in den 7 Jahren


----------



## Zoon (5. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sie scheinen auch relativ stabil zu sein.
> 
> Big Honda Civic Crash Accident Unfall Nordschleife Nürburgring Touristenfahrten - YouTube



Der hatte Rollcage, FIA Sitze und Gurte drin. Ohne den wären Fahrer und Auto mehr Matsch


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. Juni 2013)

Der 318is mit dem m44 Motor ist von 1998, also auch einer der letzten e36.
Wagen wird immer warm gefahren, er fährt ja motorrad und hat sich das warm fahren auch angewöhnt ^^
Geht ja auch sorgsam mit dem wagen um.
Ist auch recht komfortabel..da kein m-paket und vollleder ausstattung. 200 kannste geschmeidig auf der Bahn fahren und dich unterhalten


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. Juni 2013)

Ein E36 ist generell von der Versicherung teuer oder? Egal mit welchem Motor.


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. Juni 2013)

ich bezahl für meinen 328i ca. 200€ im Quartal bei 85% TK150€


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2013)

Der Gerät: TJ-Fahrzeugdesign 1er M Coupé V10 5.0 SMG World Fastest light BMW Series 1 Car - TUNED - YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2013)

Nein Der Gerät ist das hier  
M3 E30 V10 sound + wheelspin - YouTube 

Gleicher Motor ( S85 V10 5Liter ausm M5 ) aber im E30 M3  Und ja das ding hat TÜV .... obwohl er ne starke Tortur über sich ergehen lassen musste.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Gerät: TJ-Fahrzeugdesign 1er M Coupé V10 5.0 SMG World Fastest light BMW Series 1 Car - TUNED - YouTube



Der Gerät!

Aber ich muss sagen, ich hab heut auf der Arbeit beim Kollegen in nem 1er Diesel gesessen. 204 PS. Guter Bumms. Keine Ahnung, was für ne Maschine das war. Soweit so gut. Auto auch ganz nett, nur viel zu eng. Für Menschen wie mich mit über 1,90 lässt sich das Lenkrad nicht weit genug verstellen. Ich komm überhaupt nicht gescheit auf an die Pedale weil das Lenkrad im Weg ist. Leider ein No Go. Wer plant sowas?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sagen, ich hab heut auf der Arbeit beim Kollegen in nem *1er Diesel gesessen. 204 PS*. Guter Bumms. Keine Ahnung, was für ne Maschine das war. Soweit so gut. Auto auch ganz nett, nur viel zu eng. Für Menschen wie mich mit über 1,90 lässt sich das Lenkrad nicht weit genug verstellen. Ich komm überhaupt nicht gescheit auf an die Pedale weil das Lenkrad im Weg ist. Leider ein No Go. Wer plant sowas?


 
123d 
Das ist für mich der "Traumdiesel"
Richtig drehfreudig das Teil.


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. Juni 2013)

Zwo lidder bi-türbo , alda!


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2013)

Vorhin wieder mal eine Probefahrt mit einem MX-5 NA gemacht, irgendwie kann ich den Hype nicht verstehen. Fährt sich auch nicht besser als andere Fahrzeuge, von einem puristischen Roaster und Spaßmobile kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht reden... das Teil kommt gar nicht vom Fleck trotz des Gewichtes. Dachte einfach das mich meine Meinung da vielleicht doch täuschen, da es schon ein paar Jahre her ist als ich den letzten NA gefahren bin. Aber nein... hat sich irgendwie auch nicht geändert die Meinung. Ist zwar ein ganz lustiges Automobile, aber der Hit so wie der Teilweise von diversen Besitzern angepriesen wird (auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis) empfinde ich ihn nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2013)

Und eine bessere Alternative (Cabrio!), zum gleichen Preis, wäre welcher Wagen?


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2013)

Warum muss es ein Cabrio sein, wenn es um Fahrspaß geht? Niemand hat dies zur Bedingung gemacht, es ging lediglich um den angeblich unverfälschen Fahrspaß den ein MX-5 NA bietet.
200SX S13 z.B. gibt da meiner Meinung eine ganze Reihe an Fahrzeugen die das gleiche bieten. 

Man kann sich die Kriterien immer so zusammen suchen, dass man keine bessere Alternative findet. Streich das "Cabrio" beim MX5 und du hast einen relativ langweiligen und unaufregenden japanischen Wagen. Aber ich sage es gerne nochmal, es ging rein um den Fahrspaß, da ist es egal ob wir von einem Cabrio oder einem 9 Sitzer Bus sprechen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2013)

Ein offener Wagen bietet nun mal ein ganz anderes Fahrerlebnis als ein geschlossener.
Also wenn man das "Erlebnis MX5" bewerten will, kann man die Tatsache dass er ein Cabrio ist wohl kaum außen vor lassen.

Mir würden als Alternativen z.B. Toyota MR2 und MG TF einfallen.
Wobei der Toyota auch erst mit dem letzten Modell zum vollwertigen Roadster geworden ist und der MG sowieso deutlich neuer als der NA.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2013)

Es ging aber nicht um Fahrerlebnis sondern um den Fahrspaß und das angeblich so tolle Fahrverhalten. Das hat rein gar nichts mit einem geschlossenen oder offenen Fahrzeug zu tun. Dachte eigentlich das ich das spätestens im zweiten Posting mehr als deutlich gesagt hätte.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2013)

Fahrspaß ist die Abkürzung für "Spaß am Fahren". Und das hat nach meinem Verständnis nicht nur was mit Fahrverhalten zu tun und insbesondere aber auch was mit dem Frischluftanteil.
Mir hat z.B. der StreetKa auch immer Spaß gemacht. Und das trotz zu kleinem Motor und Antrieb an der falschen Achse. Noch viel extremer ist das bei unserem Moke.

Wenn man natürlich rein nach Kurvengeschwindigkeit o.Ä. geht, wären ganz andere Wagen vorne.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2013)

Scheinbar reden wir aneinander vorbei, aber ich kann es gerne umformulieren: 

Die Fahrleistung und das Fahrverhalten, entsprechen meinem Empfinden nach nicht dem was man so von dem Wagen hört. Hab nun schon einige Leute im entfernten Bekanntenkreis die vom Fahrverhalten schwärmen. Ich kann dem nicht viel abgewissen, fährt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht besser oder schlechter als andere Autos aus dem Zeitraum. Vom unverfälschen Fahren merkt man da meiner Meinung nach nicht viel... hoffe das ist nun entsprechend formuliert, so dass man weiß worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. Juni 2013)

Vermutlich bist du einfach nur zu fett fürs auto.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2013)

Immer ruhig ... auf so ein Niveau müssen wir uns nun nicht herablassen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. Juni 2013)

War doch nur spaß 
Kenn dich doch nicht.


----------



## Seabound (6. Juni 2013)

So. Grad bei der Zulassungsstelle gewesen und die Plakette getauscht. Hab jetzt auch 3 Jahre Tüv, nicht ein Jahr. Bin auch sofort drann gekommen und der Typ ist dann mit raus und hat die neue Plakette geklebt. War ihm sichtlich peinlich. Hat sich drei mal entschuldigt.


----------



## zockerprince15 (6. Juni 2013)

Hey was haltet ihr von dem Tesla model s? 

Wir haben uns heute einen angesehen und ich muss sagen das ist echt ein tolles Auto, von dem sich so manch ein anderer Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden kann. Mein Vater überlegt sich einen mit dem kleinen Akku zu kaufen. Vor meiner Mutter rechtfertigt er das teure Auto damit das es zur unserer solaranlage passt 

Was ist eure Meinung zu diesem wagen?


----------



## Seabound (6. Juni 2013)

Teures Spaßmobil ohne Sinn und Zweck. Aber wenn man es sich leisten kann, bestimmt lustig!


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2013)

Soll es wirklich ökologisch Sinn machen nimmt man ein Twike.
Aber Spaß macht so ein Elektro Martin bestimmt.
Natürlich sollte man sich dann auch den Fisker ansehen .


----------



## Seabound (6. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mir ma nen Renault Twizzy ankucken. Die 18PS Version. Ca. 9000 €. Wesentlich günstiger und macht unglaublich Spaß. Nach ner Runde Twizzy bekomm ich bestimmt für ne Stunde das Grinsen nicht mehr ausem Gesicht. Und das Auto kommt echt gut an. Noch nie soviel hochgereckte Daumen und freundliches Grüßen gesehen. Das schafft sonst kein anderes Auto, äh Quad ;0)


----------



## zockerprince15 (6. Juni 2013)

Naja ich weiß nicht ob mein Vater von einem 5er bmw auf einen twizzy umsteigen will.  

Das der Tesla nicht wirklich ökologisch ist, ist ja klar. Aber sollte Tesla mal ein Auto der kompakt klasse rausbringen das keine 300ps hat und keine 2.2 Tonnen wiegt, wäre das doch echt mal eine Konkurrenz.  Denn der S hat ja schon eine super Reichweite und ist immerhin noch ökologischer als ein 7er oder ein a8


----------



## dekay55 (6. Juni 2013)

Das die dinger keine 2 Tonnen wiegen, dazu müsste erstmal ne bessere Akkutechnik aufn Markt kommen, wird aber nicht, bessere Akku´s gibts, aber 3 mal darfste raten wer die Patente dadrauf besitzt  Solang die Ölkonzerne die Lobby fest in der Hand halten, sorgen die auch dafür das Alternative Kraftstoffe nen nischenprodukt bleiben.  Selbst 1969 gabs schon ElektroAutos und Hydrogen antriebe, aber was ist bis jetz passiert in über 40 jahren ? NICHTS. 

Und selbst der Twizzy is zwar wirklich nen sehr spassiges Teil, aber definitiv kein ersatz für nen Alltagsauto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2013)

Zuerst sollen die aktuellen Autos mal leicher werden, damit lässt sich auch schon viel einsparen. Danach sehe ich erst eine Chance für E-Antriebe. Bei Kleinstwagen mag das viellicht nun schon Sinn machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juni 2013)

Immer diese Verschwörungstheorien zu den Akkus...


----------



## dekay55 (6. Juni 2013)

Nix verschwörung, ich hasse Verschwörungstheorien und derren Vertretter..... 
Ich kenn nur jemand der sich eingibig damit befasst hat weil er sich selbst nen E Auto gebaut hat und dazu auch noch eins der schnellsten der Welt. 

Kollege RIMAC aus Kroatien mit seinem Elektro BMW E30 und seinem Concept One


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juni 2013)

Glaub mir, das sind Verschwörungstheorien! 

Es gibt momentan keine bessere serienreife Akkutechnik als die welche man kaufen kann. Die ist teuer, schwer und temperaturempfindlich. Es gibt aber einige Unternehmen und Institute, die mit sehr viel Geld und Nachdruck an Alternativen arbeiten. Zurückgehalten wird da definitiv nix - dazu hat auch niemand eine Chance!

Das Problem ist aber einfach, dass es vom funktionsfähigen Labormuster zur Serientauglichkeit ein weiter Weg ist. So gibt es zum Beispiel ein, wie ich finde, interesantes Konzept basierend auf Kohlenstoff und Wasser. Das tut wunderbar im Labor, bringt vieles mit was ein idealer Akku braucht und ist dennoch noch ewig von der Massenanwendung weg...

So gibt es noch viele weitere Konzepte, die aber alle noch nicht den Schritt zur Serientauglichkeit gepackt haben. Bin gespannt was es denn in den nächsten Jahren so alles neues gibt.


----------



## zockerprince15 (6. Juni 2013)

Was die Verschwörungstheorien betrifft bin ich Zappaesk Meinung. 

Was den Tesla betrifft finde ich das es ein wirklich schönes Auto ist das eine gute Reichweite für ein E-Auto hat. Und was mich auch gewundert hat das das Ding sogar ein 7 sitzer mit den sitzen im Kofferraum ist.  Ich finde das Auto ist ganz klar ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung und auch der Preis ist für dieses Fahrzeug noch ganz Ok. Nur das die preise in Europa im Vergleich zu den USA wieder merkbar teurer ist nervt mich. Und im Vergleich zu anderen oberklasse limos ist der S echt ökologisch


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht was eure Solaranlage leistet, aber wenn man den Tesla mit normalem deutschen Strommix rechnet, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass der in Verbrauch, Abgas und Feinstaub schlechter weg kommt als z.B. ein 520d.

Einer meiner Profs fährt ein Twike(Stromverbrauch umgerechnet auf Diesel ~1l) für kürzere Strecken(<100km) und einen Audi A2 in der 3l Variante für Langstrecke/mehr als zwei Passagiere.
DAS ist ökologisch(soweit ein Auto überhaupt nötig).

Vonwegen Elektro gibt es doch schon ewig Verschwörung:
Es gab schon ein paar Jahre funktionierende Elektrokutschen bevor Berta den ersten Benz auf Reisen nahm.
Die Akkus waren und bleiben aber das große Problem.
Und wer meint dass sich da garnichts tut sollte mal nach der Opel GT elektro Rekordfahrt aus den 70ern googlen.

Ansonsten finde ich das Konzept von Supercaps die an jeder Ampel geladen werden garnicht schlecht.
Problem ist da halt das Henne/Ei Prinzip von Fahrzeug/Ladeschleifen und die Abrechnung.


----------



## Lee (6. Juni 2013)

Ich halte eher Brennstoffzell Autos bzw. generell Wasserstoff für den Antrieb der Zukunft, außer wir finden eine andere gute Möglichkeit Strom zu speichern. Derzeitige Akkus sind dies aber nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2013)

Auch Wasserstoff zu speichern (und auch zu erzeugen) ist aber längst nicht trivial. Aktuelle Tanks haben eine Selbstentladung(ablassen durch Sicherheits-Überdruckventil) die weit über der von Akkus liegt.
Oft wird hier nur von der Brennstoffzelle die "bald" Serienreif ist gesprochen, aber verschwiegen dass die Speicher/Tanktechnik hier halt auch noch nicht soo weit ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (6. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Vermutlich bist du einfach nur zu fett fürs auto.


 Kenne ihn zwar auch nicht, aber


----------



## Riverna (6. Juni 2013)

Das ich mit der Aussage keine Freunde in der MX-5 Fangemeinschaft finde war mir klar, zum Glück ist mir das recht egal. Habe nicht behauptet der MX-5 ist ein schlechtes Auto, er wird meiner Meinung nach nur total überbewertet...  Das BlindxDeath einen "eigenen" Humor hat, zeigte bereits desöfteren, wenn ich da an die Geschichte mit dem BMW Besitzer von Facebook denke, die Karre von "Jo motzt auf". Leben und leben lassen, darum lass ich ihn sowas auch schreiben. Scheinbar ist er so, nehm ihm das nicht übel  

Aber ich bin in der Tat zu fett für einen NA... aber auch das stört mich nicht im geringsten


----------



## Lee (6. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auch Wasserstoff zu speichern (und auch zu erzeugen) ist aber längst nicht trivial. Aktuelle Tanks haben eine Selbstentladung(ablassen durch Sicherheits-Überdruckventil) die weit über der von Akkus liegt.
> Oft wird hier nur von der Brennstoffzelle die "bald" Serienreif ist gesprochen, aber verschwiegen dass die Speicher/Tanktechnik hier halt auch noch nicht soo weit ist.


 
Ich habe gelesen, dass aktuelle Tanks, die mit höheren Drücken arbeiten keine so hohe Selbstentladung mehr haben und auch die Reichweiten bereits an normale Benzin Motoren rankommen. Die Japaner haben da zur Zeit einige Testmodelle am Start, die nachdem was ich gelesen habe schon ganz gut funktionieren. 

Ich will nicht leugnen, dass die Wasserstoffspeicherung aufwendig und teuer ist, aber es kann sicher nicht das Ziel sein unsere Autos mit schweren Akkus vollzustopfen, die wenig Reichweite haben, wahnsinnig teuer in der Produktion sind und nach ein paar Jahren kaputt gehen. Da halte ich das Wasserstoffkonzept für deutlich sinniger. Und wenn wir hoffentlich einmal so weit sind eine vernünftige Stromerzeugung zu haben, vorallem aus regenereativen Quellen, aber auch aus z.B. Fusionskraft, lässt sich Wasserstoff gut als Energieträger nutzen. Akkus wie wir sie heute kennen sind jedoch definitiv untauglich um sie für das Automobil sinnvoll einzusetzen.

Aber natürlich, solange immer nur aufs Geld geschaut wird, werden wir erst einmal nicht vom Öl wegkommen, bis es völlig verbraucht ist. Und wenn man die Millionen an Euro, die in die Erforschung von effizienteren Verbrennungsmotoren gesteckt werden, um am Schluss vielleicht einen halben Liter Sprit einzusparen, in alternative Antriebskonzepte gesteckt würden, wären wir vielleicht bereits ganz wo anders.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juni 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die e36 Fahrer hier.

Mein Kumpel mit seinem 325i hat nen kleines Problem. Seiner springt seit paar Tagen nicht mehr an. Die haben heute den Fehlerspeicher ausgelesen und es liegt an der Wegfahrsperre. Im Normalfall bleibt nur der Weg zu BMW in solchen Fällen, aber ich meine das es doch möglich sein sollte die Wegfahrsperre einfach abzuklemmen, oder nicht!?

Kennt da jemand ne Möglichkeit wie bzw. wo !?


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ich mit der Aussage keine Freunde in der MX-5 Fangemeinschaft finde war mir klar, zum Glück ist mir das recht egal. Habe nicht behauptet der MX-5 ist ein schlechtes Auto, er wird meiner Meinung nach nur total überbewertet...  Das BlindxDeath einen "eigenen" Humor hat, zeigte bereits desöfteren, wenn ich da an die Geschichte mit dem BMW Besitzer von Facebook denke, die Karre von "Jo motzt auf". Leben und leben lassen, darum lass ich ihn sowas auch schreiben. Scheinbar ist er so, nehm ihm das nicht übel
> 
> Aber ich bin in der Tat zu fett für einen NA... aber auch das stört mich nicht im geringsten


 
also.. ich hab ja mein Momo-Lenkrad abmontiert, damit das restauriert wird und hab das original Lenkrad rangehauen..
das fährt sich nun wie *******, total ungenau, vermutlich durch das hohe eigengewicht des Lenkrades.
klar gibt es bessere Fahrmaschinen als den MX5, aber dass es ein günstiger Roadster mit guter ersatzteilversorgung ist, ist nicht abzustreiten.

@ Beam39
die EWS ist glaub ich über ein extra Steuergerät, welches über eine Abfrage vom Motorsteuergerät läuft.
http://sgs-software-solutions.net/
meld euch da mal, eventuell kann er euch die EWS-Abfrage aus dem Motorsteuergerät rausprogrammieren.

ansonsten mal vllt. die kabel unterm Lenkradstock zum EWS kontrollieren.
vllt. ist auch der Transponder im Schlüssen hin.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juni 2013)

Problem ist das er das Auto loswerden muss so schnell wie möglich, sein neuer steht schon vor der Tür. Der trifft sich morgen mit jemandem der da Abhilfe schaffen soll, sollte das nicht klappen müssen wir wohl oder übel die Kabel checken


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Juni 2013)

hast paar daten und nen preis zum wagen? ^^


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Juni 2013)

So Mädels, kurzes Update meinerseits  

Projekt geht in die nächste Phase...

-Mud Flaps installiert
-Übergangsfelgen schwarz matt gedippt
-Beleuchtung auf modernes LED-Licht umgerüstet
-handgefertigte Edelstahlauspuffanlage ab Turbo komplett in 3 Zoll installiert (Soundkulisse einfach nur göttlich!!!)
-Schrothgurte installiert
-Spoilerschwert bestellt
-Auto wurde versiegelt

Was folgt:
Evtl. doch ein Gewinde 
- meine Traumfelgen
- Clubsportbügel
- Sitze werden lackiert
- Alcantara
- Motortuning auf Standfeste 400 PS

Danach wird er in Rente geschickt 


Bilder folgen


----------



## Seabound (7. Juni 2013)

Wieso machst du den ganzen Scheiß, nur um die Hodenschleuder danach in Rente zu schicken?


----------



## JC88 (7. Juni 2013)

Ich finds Geil 

Mach bitte bitte bitte mal nen Soundfile mit der 3" Anlage.
Die fürn Astra H ist kacke. Da fallen dem Nachbarn die Fenster raus beim los fahren


----------



## ich558 (7. Juni 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> So Mädels, kurzes Update meinerseits
> 
> Projekt geht in die nächste Phase...
> 
> ...



Ich finde dein Auto der Hammer  hoffe es kommen viele Fotos und Videos 
Vielleicht kannst mal gegen den 500PS MTM A1 fahren wär interessant wer von den Frontkratzern die Leistung besser auf dir Straße bekommt


----------



## >ExX< (7. Juni 2013)

Baust du das alles selbst ein oder läsdt du bauen julez?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Problem ist das er das Auto loswerden muss so schnell wie möglich, sein neuer steht schon vor der Tür. Der trifft sich morgen mit jemandem der da Abhilfe schaffen soll, sollte das nicht klappen müssen wir wohl oder übel die Kabel checken


 
Also wenn das Problem mit der Wegfahrsperre bei VW auftritt, dann isses zu 98% die Empfangsspule im Zündschloss. Hat der e36 das schon?


Kann man eigentlich irgendwas gegen nen "zähes" Getriebe tun? Sprich: Die Gänge gehen wenn es warm ist extrem schwer rein und hüpfen manchmal auch mal raus. Ist mir im Winter nur nach langen Autobahnfahrten aufgefallen, jetzt wo es wärmer draußen ist fängt das so nach 15-20 Minuten an... Nervt etwas .


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> hast paar daten und nen preis zum wagen? ^^


 
Den willst du nicht kaufen, glaub mir. Der hat die Kiste ohne uns bescheid zu geben gekauft und hat sich auf Anhieb in die Optik verliebt. Die Karosserie is 318er, Motor 325i. Aber nicht wirklich sauber umgebaut, sieht man eben an der Wegfahrsperre.

Solltest du wirklich großes Interesse haben kann ich dir Bilder etc. besorgen, aber wiegesagt, technisch ist der nix.

Mal was anderes, was haltet ihr von dem !?

BMW 540i Edition Exclusive Individual als Limousine in Sinzheim

Ich liebäugel grad extrem mit der Kiste, hat dieselbe Farbe wie meiner und grade deswegen reizt der mich so. Sollte der Kerl Inzahlungnahme bieten, werd ich mir den angucken gehen.

Hab grad angerufen. Verkauft im Kundenauftrag würde aber das Auto abnehmen. Ich weiß immer nicht was ich von diesen Verkäufen im Kundenauftrag halten soll..


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2013)

Wenn du dich für einen 540i interessierst kann ich dir den hier empfehlen: 

BMW 540i als Limousine in Haibach

Ist von unserer Firma


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn du dich für einen 540i interessierst kann ich dir den hier empfehlen:
> 
> BMW 540i als Limousine in Haibach
> 
> Ist von unserer Firma


 
Das ist meine Traumvorstellung von einem e39, von außen schön schwarz in schwarz


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2013)

Er ist wirklich sehr schön, wobei die Bilder meiner Meinung nach nicht ideal sind. Eigentlich hätten wir das Auto erstmal waschen müssen. Hab sogar eine Zeitlang überlegt ihn mir selber zu kaufen, aber bei knapp 500 Kilometer pro Woche würde mir das Ding wahrscheinlich den letzten Cent aus der Tasche ziehen. Leider nichts für mich durch den weiten weg zur Arbeit, eigentlich sehr schade.


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Juni 2013)

Genau genommen such ich paar andere autos:
Bmw e36 328i qp
Bmw e34 540i limosine
Mercedes w123 limosine
Oder
Mercedes w124 Kombi

Wär der 325i von deinem kumpel gut und günstig gewesen..okay nimmt mit


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. Juni 2013)

Mercedes w124 Kombi  Uuuh das ist ne Methusalem Aufgabe


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Juni 2013)

Nen passenden Kandidaten hab ich schon gefunden


----------



## Mick-Jogger (7. Juni 2013)

Hau ma link raus  (Natürlich nicht um den vorher zu kaufen ... hust hust)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2013)

Dann gehts nun am WE mal wieder ans Autopflegen und beseitigen aller Kratzer, die beim vorherigen Polieren noch zu sehen waren und versiegeln mit dem neu gekauften Wachs 
Fertig werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ( das Auto hat einfach zu viele Blechteile  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Hau ma link raus  (Natürlich nicht um den vorher zu kaufen ... hust hust)



Hab am dienstag zu dem wagen was gepostet.
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/detail,s.html?id=175350174

Das ist der


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2013)

Neue News zum Bluesport 
Neues Gerücht: VW Roadster kommt - Autoblog Deutschland
Hoffentlich baut VW den, Heckantrieb, Mittelmotor und wenig Gewicht


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Juni 2013)

Wär das dann nicht nen porsche cayman oder so?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Juni 2013)

Wenn der kommt - bitte nicht so wie auf dem Bild!


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn du dich für einen 540i interessierst kann ich dir den hier empfehlen:
> 
> BMW 540i als Limousine in Haibach
> 
> Ist von unserer Firma



An sich ein sehr schönes Fahrzeug, aber leider VFL und die möchtegern M5-Optik, ist für mich ein absolutes no go :/. Entweder ich fahr nen M oder AMG oder nicht.. Verarbeitungstechnisch sind die e39 nicht wirklich spitze, und meiner ist aus dem Jahr 2002. Irgendwie reizt mich son 540i schon extrem, auf der anderen Seite ist und bleibt es halt ein "altes" Auto, mit den typischen Krankheiten. 

Auch gut im Kurs stehen die 550i e60 weil die keiner haben will  Auch ein unverwüstbarer Motor, bei entsprechender Pflege natürlich, und mächtig Dampf.. Werd mal gucken die Tage was ich mache. Vielleicht im Winter nochmal rumgucken, da sinken die Preise teils extrem.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Wär das dann nicht nen porsche cayman oder so?


 
Porsche wird auch auf der gleichen Plattform ein günstigen Porsche bauen und vom Prinzip her ist das ein Boxster/Cayman in klein.
Der Bluesport soll dann auch mit einem Diesel kommen -> auch unter Volllast wenig Verbrauch.
Und falls der Klang bei dem Diesel nix wird, kann man sich mit einer Downpipe behelfen 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn der kommt - bitte nicht so wie auf dem Bild!


 
Wenn die den Innenraum ändern, würde ich ihn so nehmen.
http://bilder2.n-tv.de/img/incoming/origs5195341/4162735694-w1000-h960/VWBluesport110112.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-AfIC45Dwg...olkswagenBluesportConceptnuoveimmagini_02.jpg


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn die den Innenraum ändern, würde ich ihn so nehmen.


 
So würde ich ihn am liebsten mit einer Asphaltwalze überfahren.


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Juni 2013)

kostengünstig da Baukastensystem..haha, sehr witzig.. wie ich den VW-Konzern verachte..
aus dem Konzern find ich nur den Audi RS2, den nachfolger RS5 B5 und die 911er bis zum typ 993 ganz cool.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> kostengünstig da Baukastensystem..haha, sehr witzig.. wie ich den VW-Konzern verachte..


 

Was gibt es denn nun schon wieder daran auszusetzen


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2013)

Baukastenprinzip und alle autos sind teilweise teurer als die Fabrikate der Mitbewerber.
und mir passt das so vieles nicht.
lieber fahr ich opel oder dacia.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Blumen 

@ jc88 - kann dir PE-EX aus Frankfurt empfehlen, der nette Herr hat Motorsportanlagen angefertigt -reines Stecksystem- keine störenden Schweißnähte - optimaler Fluss - der Klang ist einzigartig ! und natürlich "TÜV" 
Google mal nach Performance-Exhaust...

@ ich558 - Bilder kommen, kann leider per Tapatalk keine uploaden.
Der MTM wird genauso zu kämpfen haben, wie mein Bomber.  Das meiste geht dann eh in den Asphalt 
Aber der Audi wird schneller sein, da meine Software nicht auf Drehmomenterhöhung programmiert wird, sondern auf gleichmäßige Kraftentfaltung in jedem Gang. Das Getriebe des RS verträgt nämlich "nur" ca. 500Nm , darüber muss man sich schonmal über eine Lösung eines Drittanbieters Gedanken machen 

@ Exx - das meiste habe ich mit Kollegen bewerkstelligt. Das professionelle Aufbereiten/versiegeln hat eine Fremdfirma getätigt 

@ scholle - möchtest du mit mir kuscheln oder warum kommst du mir so dämlich von der Seite ?  
Wo und vorallem wie ich meine Kohle ausm Fenster schmeiße kann dir iwo vorbeigehen. Übrigens, mit in Rente schicken ist hier gemeint,  dass der Frosch fertig getunt wird und dann unter einer handgeklöppelten Haube in meiner Garage verschwindet.
Quasi als Schönwetter-Hure.
Zufrieden? 

Solltest du doch noch was dagegen haben, steck es dir dorthin,  wo die Sonne nur gelegentlich ran kommt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Baukastenprinzip und alle autos sind teilweise teurer als die Fabrikate der Mitbewerber.
> und mir passt das so vieles nicht.
> lieber fahr ich opel oder dacia.


 
Zeig mir erst mal einen Hersteller, der so ein Auto im Bezug auf den Bluesport mit der Qualität und Technik zu einem günstigeren Preis baut ( bauen wird ) 
VW hat es nicht ohne Grund von 0 bis fast an die Weltspitze geschafft.


----------



## totovo (8. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Baukastenprinzip und alle autos sind teilweise teurer als die Fabrikate der Mitbewerber.
> und mir passt das so vieles nicht.
> lieber fahr ich opel oder dacia.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht wo du lebst, aber es gibt kaum günstigere Autos, bei gleicher Qualität/technischem Stand als aus der VAG. Die Neider schreien eh am lautesten.
VW hat es nun mal raus und fährt den Mitbewerbern davon. Klar, dass das einigen Fans nicht passt.

Gerade das Baukasten Prinzip ist extrem interessant. langfristig werden die Autos damit günstiger (erst einmal müssen die Entwicklungskosten wieder rein kommen  ), die Assistenzsysteme und die Ausstattung gibt es für ein breiteres Spektrum der Fahrzeugklassen usw...


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2013)

Meine VAG-Erfahrung:
Ich hatte nen Audi A6, der war mist, Motorschaden nach nur 500km
Hatte nachdem Audi die Auswahl zwischen Skoda Fabia, Alfa Romeo 147 und Golf 4 GTI, hab mich für den Alfa Romeo entschieden.
Ich bin ne zeitlang mit nem Golf 6 Tdi rumgefahren..

ich hatte zu keinem Zeitpunkt das gefühl, dass VW besser ist, im gegenteil, mir haben andere Fabrikate mehr für mein Geld geboten, wenn man alles objektiv nach Laufleistung, Alter, Ausstattung und Leistung vergleicht.

VAG hat zwar auch eine gute ersatzteilversorgung und so einen Kram, aber die hab ich auch bei meinen Autos, die ich bis jetzt mein Eigen nennen durfte.

ein guter Freund, hat bei nem Krombacher-Rettet-den-Regenwald-Saufspiel nen neuen Golf 6 gewonnen, aus Wolfsburg abgeholt und am nächsten Tag hat er den Wagen weiterverkauft, weil er damit überhaupt nichts anfangen konnte und hat sich einen anderen Neuwagen von dem Geld gekauft


vorhin
2 Stunden und 100km mitm Kumpel durche Gegend gefahren um noch ne Manta-Platte zu essen 
an ner Tankstelle nen alten Mercedes w123 230CE gesehen, angehalten, kurz aufs Verkaufsschild (9000€) und die schiefe Frontstoßstange gesehen, lachend umgedreht und wieder gefahren


----------



## Zoon (8. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> kostengünstig da Baukastensystem..haha, sehr witzig.. wie ich den VW-Konzern verachte..
> aus dem Konzern find ich nur den Audi RS2, den nachfolger RS5 B5 und die 911er bis zum typ 993 ganz cool.



Dein geliebter Dacia wird auch aus Teilen die bei Renault bei der Qualitätskontrolle durchfallen zusammengebaut   .. Baukastensystem!

Ich selber liebäugle grade mit dem neuen Octavia vRS als Dailydriver


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2013)

Dafür kosten die kackteile nicht viel und wenn die nach der garantiezeit kaputt gehen, kauft man sich eben einen neuen 
Ist wie mit dem einlagigem toilettenpapier, man kann prassen, so würde es allan harper sagen..


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Juni 2013)

So,wie versprochen 

anbei ein Link von der ICP (vom Forum-Kollegen):

Focus RS Heckansicht - YouTube

Focus RS - Abgasanlage - YouTube


----------



## >ExX< (8. Juni 2013)

So episch das teil

Und dann kommt das nächste projekt?^^


----------



## Mosed (8. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Baukastenprinzip und alle autos sind teilweise teurer als die Fabrikate der Mitbewerber.
> und mir passt das so vieles nicht.
> lieber fahr ich opel oder dacia.


 
 Opel und Dacia unterscheiden sich ja noch deutlich im Preis. 

Und mal ehrlich: Bevor ich den Schrott von Dacia kaufe, fahre ich lieber einen Gebrauchten eines namhaften Mitbewerbers - die Sicherheit ist höher, der Verbrauch sicher auch nicht schlechter...
Von der Innenraumanmutung eines Dacia (--> Transporter) mal zu schweigen. Außendesign, naja. 
Ich scheitere da eh schon an den Motorisierungen - alle zu schwach.

Dacia ist ähnlich wie KIK und co - in der Anschaffung günstiger, aber schlechte Qualität, sodass man schnell was neues braucht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2013)

Klar, da hast du recht, lieber nen gebrauchten als so eine klitsche, nur ich kann mit vag überhaupt nichts anfangen, bis auf sehr wenige modelle, die aber schon älter sind.
Mir passt es auch überhaupt nicjt, dass die ducati aufgekauft haben...
Ich fahr auch keinen neuwagen, dafür ist mir mein geld zu schade wegen dem wertverlust.
Ich fahr aktuell auch nur autos die im wert nicht mehr sinken bzw. Bald hoffentlich steigen werden ^^
Und verbrauchen tun sie auch nicht mehr als neue autos.


----------



## ich558 (8. Juni 2013)

Dein RS ist einfach Sex auf Rädern  Lässt mich mal damit fahren? 
Bin gestern in der Stadt im Biergarten gesessen da ist auch ein RS vorbeigepfeffert- der Sound


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> @ scholle - möchtest du mit mir kuscheln oder warum kommst du mir so dämlich von der Seite ?
> Wo und vorallem wie ich meine Kohle ausm Fenster schmeiße kann dir iwo vorbeigehen. Übrigens, mit in Rente schicken ist hier gemeint,  dass der Frosch fertig getunt wird und dann unter einer handgeklöppelten Haube in meiner Garage verschwindet.
> Quasi als Schönwetter-Hure.
> Zufrieden?
> ...



No Rage Pls ;0) 

Die Fragestellung war legitim, warum du den ganzen Scheiß fertig machst und dann die Karre in Rente schickst. 
Konnte ja niemand wissen, dass du das Teil dann nicht verkaufst. Hätte man auch so interpretieren gekonnt. 

Und wo hab ich mir Gedanken zu deiner Kohle gemacht? o.O


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2013)

endlich daheim, der Nudelsalat ist auch fertig, eben neue Musik auf die Stick, gleich die Karre putzen gehen und dann ne kleine Tour nach Niedersachsen zu nem kleinen Treffen mit anderen Autoverrückte, kleine private Grillparty


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> endlich daheim, der Nudelsalat ist auch fertig, eben neue Musik auf die Stick, gleich die Karre putzen gehen und dann ne kleine Tour nach Niedersachsen zu nem kleinen Treffen mit anderen Autoverrückte, kleine private Grillparty



Ich bin auch grad grillen mit meiner Family bei uns aufem Grundstück. Top Wetter und ma noch ein paar Schnappschüsse vom Auto gemacht. Die Tage ma posten!


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwas gegen nen "zähes" Getriebe tun? Sprich: Die Gänge gehen wenn es warm ist extrem schwer rein und hüpfen manchmal auch mal raus. Ist mir im Winter nur nach langen Autobahnfahrten aufgefallen, jetzt wo es wärmer draußen ist fängt das so nach 15-20 Minuten an... Nervt etwas .


 
 ?..


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2013)

Wenn es ein Hitzeproblem ist solltest du dir den entsprechenden Kühlkreislauf wohl mal ansehen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Juni 2013)

Gestern waren wieder zwei Bekannte mit ihrem R32 GTR und mit ihrem R33 GTR bei uns in der Werkstatt. Schon krasse Autos 
Es ist schon echt deprimierend wenn dein Bekanntenkreis allesamt Skylines, Supras und Silvias fahren und immer über 300PS haben... du selber aber mit 162PS bzw 240PS (wenn fertig) rumeierst.  Mir fehlt eindeutig die Zwangsbeatmung und der richtige Antrieb.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gestern waren wieder zwei Bekannte mit ihrem R32 GTR und mit ihrem R33 GTR bei uns in der Werkstatt. Schon krasse Autos



Absolute Traumautos.. Ich hab zwar noch nie wirklich welche/einen gesehen, zumindest nicht aus der Nähe, aber auf Videos wirken die Fahrzeuge einfach nur 

Hier fährt einfach nichts rum, garnichts, ich hab heute nen Eclipse gesehen aber dass war's dann auch, alles exotisch/asiatische kann man von einer Hand abzählen..


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gestern waren wieder zwei Bekannte mit ihrem R32 GTR und mit ihrem R33 GTR bei uns in der Werkstatt. Schon krasse Autos
> Es ist schon echt deprimierend wenn dein Bekanntenkreis allesamt Skylines, Supras und Silvias fahren und immer über 300PS haben... du selber aber mit 162PS bzw 240PS (wenn fertig) rumeierst.  Mir fehlt eindeutig die Zwangsbeatmung und der richtige Antrieb.


 
Warum muss ich bei der Aussage an die EAV mit "300PS" denken 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrmgVd-jUUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2013)

Muhaaa, echt geil, der Song!


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Juni 2013)

Wenn die Gänge im Getriebe springen ist dass ein Reklamationsgrund. Machen kann man da als Endkunde wenig außer das Getriebe zu tauschen.

Mit nem Kühlsystem hat das nix zu tun, das gibts ja auch bei Handschaltern normalerweise gar nicht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. Juni 2013)

Silvia? 
gabs heut bei uns auch 

gabs auch noch nen Saturn Sky, Megane RS , nen ollen Twingo und meinen MX5 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (9. Juni 2013)

das kennzeichen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2013)

Oh man die Silvia passt da garnicht ins Bild


----------



## Seabound (9. Juni 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> das kennzeichen



Wenn schon, dann richtig! Ich finds witzig!


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. Juni 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oh man die Silvia passt da garnicht ins Bild


 
ja, hätten wir am liebsten auch wieder nach hause geschickt, was kommt der mit nem RHD zu nem LHD treffen, so ein Vogel.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. Juni 2013)

Jemand aus dem Kreis Borken! Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Seabound (9. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Jemand aus dem Kreis Borken! Willkommen im Club!


 
Lol, Borken. Da waren wir immer auf Fortbildung.


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Jemand aus dem Kreis Borken! Willkommen im Club!



Ich komm aus münster und hab nen ms kennzeichen..
Das ist jetzt so ne sache womit ich nicht "angeben" würde, dass du aus dem kreis borken kommst


----------



## Zoon (9. Juni 2013)

Bei uns auf Arbeit hat einer sein Sommerauto rausgeholt, ne dunkelrote S15


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2013)

Das wär ein Traum....wobei ich das Heck nicht mag.
Gibt ja einige S13 Umbauten auf S15 Front. Göttlich!
Dann noch SR20 rein und....


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. Juni 2013)

In welcher Weise hab ich den damit angegeben? Kennste den Club der Verdammten nicht?


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Hier fährt einfach nichts rum, garnichts, ich hab heute nen Eclipse gesehen aber dass war's dann auch, alles exotisch/asiatische kann man von einer Hand abzählen..



Bis vor ca 6 Monaten kannte ich genau 1 Skyline Fahrer (damals noch S13) und einen S15 Fahrer, alle anderen waren NX, Civic oder ähnliche "Pupskisten". Durch meine neue Arbeitsstelle komm ich halt mit vielen von solchen Autos in Berührung. Mittlerweile drehe ich mich bei einem Skyline kaum noch um, ist für mich mittlerweile schon quasi ein normales Auto. 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Warum muss ich bei der Aussage an die EAV mit "300PS" denken


 
Wegen den 300PS?



watercooled schrieb:


> Das wär ein Traum....wobei ich das Heck nicht mag.
> Gibt ja einige S13 Umbauten auf S15 Front. Göttlich!
> Dann noch SR20 rein und....



Oder gleich was gescheites z.B. eine S14a. Die hat schon die passende Optik und den SR20 Motor. Geil fände ich eine S14a mit RB Motor... dafür müsste aber mein roter weg und da stecken schon zig tausende von Euros drin, das gibt mir nie einer zurück und somit muss ich ihn wohl behalten. Für alles andere würden mich meine Freunde wohl auch vom Hof jagen... ich bin noch jung und hab noch Zeit für eine andere Karre.


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. Juni 2013)

Ist der rb nicht sogar träger als der sr Motor?


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2013)

Klar ein 6 Zylinder mit 2.5L ist immer träger als ein 4 Zylinder mit 2L. Er braucht halt etwas mehr bis er kommt, dafür kommt dann halt wesentlich mehr. Keine Frage ein SR20DET ist schon ein guter Motor, aber ein RB25/26 ist neben dem 2JZ-GTE das geilste was jemals in einem japanischen Wagen verbaut wurde. Der Serien Skyline vom Kumpel war genau so schnell wie mein Altagsfahrzeug, trotzdem hat der Skyline gefühlt mehr Leistung gehabt. Ist schon ein schönes fahren...


----------



## der_yappi (9. Juni 2013)

Ne - wegen dem Vergleich von deinem Auto (Leistung) zu dem mit deinen Kumpels


----------



## jUleZ_82 (9. Juni 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> So episch das teil
> 
> Und dann kommt das nächste projekt?^^


 



Z.Zt. schwanke ich zwischen einem R8 und dem CL63 AMG bzw. CL500 (Gebraucht, niemals als Neufahrzeug). An solchen Autos braucht man nur Tiefe+gescheite Felgen+Auspuff -> und man ist fertig


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ne - wegen dem Vergleich von deinem Auto (Leistung) zu dem mit deinen Kumpels


 
Ähm... muss ich nun nicht unbedingt verstehen oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> [...] An solchen Autos braucht man nur Tiefe+gescheite Felgen+Auspuff -> und man ist fertig


 
+ gescheites Fahrwerk, sonst geht nur Tiefe z.B. beim R8 nach hinten los und der fährt vielleicht alles andere als sportlich.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Juni 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Z.Zt. schwanke ich zwischen einem R8 und dem CL63 AMG bzw. CL500 (Gebraucht, niemals als Neufahrzeug). An solchen Autos braucht man nur Tiefe+gescheite Felgen+Auspuff -> und man ist fertig



Kauf die nen GT-R kauf ihn dir, los Kauf ihn dir jetzt, du musst dir nen GT-R kaufen los geh jetzt los kaufen los, noch heute nen GT-R


----------



## jUleZ_82 (10. Juni 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Kauf die nen GT-R kauf ihn dir, los Kauf ihn dir jetzt, du musst dir nen GT-R kaufen los geh jetzt los kaufen los, noch heute nen GT-R


 
Schau dir mal den Unterhalt von nem R8 und von nem GTR an, dann weißte Bescheid


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klar ein 6 Zylinder mit 2.5L ist immer träger als ein 4 Zylinder mit 2L. Er braucht halt etwas mehr bis er kommt, dafür kommt dann halt wesentlich mehr. Keine Frage ein SR20DET ist schon ein guter Motor, aber ein RB25/26 ist neben dem 2JZ-GTE das geilste was jemals in einem japanischen Wagen verbaut wurde. Der Serien Skyline vom Kumpel war genau so schnell wie mein Altagsfahrzeug, trotzdem hat der Skyline gefühlt mehr Leistung gehabt. Ist schon ein schönes fahren...


 
so nen SR20 motor in meinem Mixxer könnt ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geil fände ich eine S14a mit RB Motor... dafür müsste aber mein roter weg und da stecken schon zig tausende von Euros drin, das gibt mir nie einer zurück und somit muss ich ihn wohl behalten. Für alles andere würden mich meine Freunde wohl auch vom Hof jagen... ich bin noch jung und hab noch Zeit für eine andere Karre.



Dann lieber SR20 in S13. Ich will nicjt wissen was ein RB Swap inner S14a kostet


----------



## Riverna (10. Juni 2013)

Auch ein gescheiter DET Swap in einen RS13 kostet ein paar tausend Euros. Das ein RB Swap mehr kostst ist klar, macht am Ende auch mehr Spaß. Ausserdem sieht ein S14a um Welten geiler aus als ein S13.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2013)

Ich mein nur weils den SR20 ori im S13 gab.

Edit: Beim S14a finde ich das Heck etwas misslungen...
S13 Heck mit S14a/S15 Front wär wie gesagt perfekt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2013)

So sieht's aus nach 2 von 4 Schichten Wachs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2013)

Doch ganz gut geworden.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2013)

Verdammt gut  Aber wenns jetzt Regnet und der ganze Dreck wieder ranspritzt wars umsonst?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Verdammt gut  Aber wenns jetzt Regnet und der ganze Dreck wieder ranspritzt wars umsonst?


 
Nö, lässt sich so abspülen, da der Dreck so abperlt 

edit:

Sieht dann in etwa so aus: http://up.picr.de/2631495.jpg


----------



## Mick-Jogger (10. Juni 2013)

Der Lotus Effekt Nachts um drei bei QVC !


----------



## Beam39 (10. Juni 2013)

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Riverna (10. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich mein nur weils den SR20 ori im S13 gab.


 
Aber nicht in Deutschland, somit kommen ähnlich hohe Eintragungskosten wie bei einem RB Swap auf dich zu. Weil eine Freigabe von Nissan wirst du nie und nimmer bekommen... die rücken nicht mal eine Freigabe vom 2L NX Motor in einer 1.6L Karosserie raus, wobei es komplett baugleich ist.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Juni 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage. Gibts dieses Jahr sehenswerte Messen? Ob Tuning oder IAA-Mäßig? Hab nach vielen vielen Jahren mal wieder bock ein paar Messen zu besuchen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Naja, IAA halt. Mir ist da aber zu viel los. Ich hätte da keinen Bock zu.


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2013)

Wörthersee, Tuningworld am Bodensee, Retro und Classic in Stuttgart, ...


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Bei der IAA bin ich ma nach FFM gefahren. Hab dann am Shuttlebusbahnhof in FFM gewartet. Warn mir aber zu viele Leute und dann hab ich halt nicht den Shuttlebus genommen, sondern bin wieder heim gefahren.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2013)

Die IAA ist ganz cool, EMS geht ansich auch wenn man schon lange nicht mehr da war.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2013)

IAA als "Fachbesucher" ist sehr angenehm. Danach Werktags ist auch noch ok, aber am Wochenende kann man es vergessen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Ich bin leider nie mit meinen Eltern mit, die immer an den Pressetagen gegangen sind.


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2013)

Kennst sich hier jemand aus und weis ab wann im Q7 die 8 Gang Automatik verbaut wurde? Meine Eltern sind momentan auf der suche nach dem aktuellen Q7 aber scheinbar gibt es das aktuelle Facelift mit 6 und 8 Gängen oder sind nur die Angaben im Netzt fehlerhaft?


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> IAA als "Fachbesucher" ist sehr angenehm. Danach Werktags ist auch noch ok, aber am Wochenende kann man es vergessen.


 
Stimmt... ich war einmal an einem Werktag und sonst nur als Fachbesucher. Ein riesen Unterschied... Wochenende will ich gar nicht erst erleben.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Oh man, ich hab mal gard meinen neuen Fahrzeugschein gecheckt. Irgendwas ist das nicht richtig eingetragen. 

Im Schein steht bei der Reifen "225/40 R18". Das ist das Format vom Megane RS. Das Cup-Model hat aber "235/40 R18". Also sind die falschen Reifen eingetragen.  

Könnte das Probleme geben, wenn mich die Rennleitung rauswinkt?


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2013)

Die Frage kannst du dir eigentlich selber beantworten, du fährst mit einer anderen Reifengröße als im Schein eingetragen sind rum.


----------



## JC88 (11. Juni 2013)

Frag bei Peugeot nach, meist gibt es für solche Fälle eine seperate Reifenfreigabe.
Gibts für meinen Astra auch.


----------



## Klutten (11. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Oh man, ich hab mal gard meinen neuen Fahrzeugschein gecheckt. Irgendwas ist das nicht richtig eingetragen.


 
Gib mir eben die Schlüsselnummern, dann schaue ich mal nach.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Jo. Grad mit meinem Daddy telefoniert. Im Schein ist nur die minimal erlaubte Reifengröße eingetragen. Alles andere steht auf nem Extrablatt, dass aber zu hause bei meinen Eltern liegt.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Juni 2013)

Únd wie kommt man auf die Messen als Fachbesucher? -_-'


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gib mir eben die Schlüsselnummern, dann schaue ich mal nach.


 
Danke. Schein liegt jetzt aber wieder im Auto. Da schlapp ich nicht runter. Bin schon im Schlafanzug. Scheint ja ok zu sein.


----------



## Klutten (11. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auf die Schnelle mal die stärksten Modelle angesehen, also die >170kW ...und da stehen eigentlich überall 225/40R18, 235/40R18 und eine 19"-Bereifung drin. Wird schon passen, ansonsten schau einfach ins COC-Papier.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Únd wie kommt man auf die Messen als Fachbesucher? -_-'


 
Meinst bekommst du Freikarten wenn du in bestimmten Firmen arbeitest. Zumindestens habe ich sie immer bekommen über einen Bekannten, das nächste mal bekomme ich sie direkt über die Firma.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe auf die Schnelle mal die stärksten Modelle angesehen, also die >170kW ...und da stehen eigentlich überall 225/40R18, 235/40R18 und eine 19"-Bereifung drin. Wird schon passen, ansonsten schau einfach ins COC-Papier.


 
Ja. COC-Papier ist das was mein Daddy gemeint hat. Das liegt aber zu Hause bei den Eltern. 235/40R18 hab ich. Also alles OK. Danke.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Juni 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kennst sich hier jemand aus und weis ab wann im Q7 die 8 Gang Automatik verbaut wurde? Meine Eltern sind momentan auf der suche nach dem aktuellen Q7 aber scheinbar gibt es das aktuelle Facelift mit 6 und 8 Gängen oder sind nur die Angaben im Netzt fehlerhaft?


Du müßtest schon den Motor dazu angeben. Da gibt´s natürlich mehrere Varianten. Bei wikipedia ist das ganz gut aufgelistet.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Achso, ich wollte ja noch Bilder von meinem neuen Auto hochladen. Also hier sind mal ein paar Schnappschüsse vom letzen Samstag bei meinen Eltern aufem Grundstück. 

Besonders die gelben Gurte finde ich irgenwie total sexy!  Irgendwann muss er noch etwas tiefer. Hat aber noch zeit. Erstma genug Kohle ausgegeben.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2013)

Renault Fans


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2013)

Mein Vater ist ein freundlicher Renault-Händler. ;0)


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2013)

Das ist eine gute Erklärung, dann hast du deinen doch bestimmt auch über deinen Vater gekauft oder? Lohnt sich das Preislich?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (11. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Achso, ich wollte ja noch Bilder von meinem neuen Auto hochladen. Also hier sind mal ein paar Schnappschüsse vom letzen Samstag bei meinen Eltern aufem Grundstück.
> 
> Besonders die gelben Gurte finde ich irgenwie total sexy!  Irgendwann muss er noch etwas tiefer. Hat aber noch zeit. Erstma genug Kohle ausgegeben.


 
Und du kommst mir mit Hodenschleuder, lachhaft.

Ps. Schönes Gerät !


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Juni 2013)

Schönes Gerät, schönes Tattoo...

Mann, irgendwie war das rückblickend etwas gefährlich...
Vorgestern zu nem Auftritt gefahren, stoß aus der Ausfahrt zurück, lenk ein und lenk im Stand wieder gerade...
Plötzlich so n sattes Knack!
Meine Mutter (BF17) meint ich soll mal rechts ran fahren, war ja bisher noch nicht.
Ich schaus mir an, äußerlich nix zu sehen, ist zumindest nix aufgefallen...
Gestern abend (Mutter hatte das Auto in der Arbeit) dann nochmal den Reifen abgenommen, da ist mir dann schon aufgefallen, dass das Auto etwas tief liegt, rechts vorne 
Kam mit dem Garagen-Wagenheber nicht mehr drunter --> ab zum Händler
Mutter war heute da, der Händler meinte Federbruch, Bremsen defekt und Spurstangen gebrochen --> 1500€ (inkl Einbau)
Und damit bin ich am Sonntag mit 90 über die kurvige Landstraße gebraust und meine Mutter am Montag zur Arbeit und heute zum Händler 

Ist mir irgendwie doch suspekt...
(Könnte vllt an den schlechten Straßen rund um Meißen liegen, da könnte die Feder einen leichten Knacks abbekommen haben...)

MfG


----------



## Riverna (12. Juni 2013)

Wieso sollte die Bremsen defekt sein bei einem Federbruch?  An eurer Stelle würde ich mir nochmal eine zweite Meinung einholen, eine Bremse kann nicht beschädigt werden durch einen Federbruch. Ausser man verliert die Felge  Der Preis ist mit 1500Euro aber auch durchaus heftig...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Juni 2013)

Die Felge war noch dran, die hab ich dann ab- und wieder an-montiert...
Die Bremse war an der anderen Achse, also hinten...
Vorne wurden die erst letztes Jahr gemacht...
Finde ich auch, bei einem Wert von max 3k€ insgesamt für das Ding...
(26k Neu, 98k km, 7 Jahre)
MfG


----------



## BlindxDeath (12. Juni 2013)

and my miata goes bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

so sehr, dass mir das Holzbrett auf den GoPro's, welches mir als Heckspoiler dienen soll, angeflogen ist!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (12. Juni 2013)

Gerade eben das freiprogrammierbare Steuergerät bestellt... und wieder ein Puzzelteil weniger


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> and my miata goes bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah



Macht der auch Tschuutschuu?


----------



## STSLeon (12. Juni 2013)

und kraaaaaaaackkk ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (12. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Macht der auch Tschuutschuu?



Ne..aber nach den 500km kurz vor nürnberg stieg im stau weißer rauch aus meinem Motorraum


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2013)

Ohh.....Rake does not love it


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Erklärung, dann hast du deinen doch bestimmt auch über deinen Vater gekauft oder? Lohnt sich das Preislich?


 
Ich hab zwar nen ordentlichen Rabatt rausgehandelt, aber nix, was "Ottonormalkunde" nicht auch bekommen würde, wenn er sich denn ordentlich bemüht.  





jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Und du kommst mir mit Hodenschleuder, lachhaft.
> 
> Ps. Schönes Gerät !



Danke.

Und übrigens, ich habe nie behauptet, dass in meinem Universum das Wort "Hodenschleuder" negativ besetzt ist. Das hast du so gedeutet. Für mich ist das einfach nur ein lustiges Synonym für ne geile Karre. Mit etwas Augenzwinkern auf die Schippe genommen halt. Also alles gut!  





SniperPhil schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät, schönes Tattoo...
> 
> MfG



Auch hier ein Danke. Für Beides!


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2013)

Schönes Autochen 

Mein Geschmack ist es aber nicht 
Sind diese Schalensitze eig. langstreckentauglich?


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Schönes Autochen
> 
> Mein Geschmack ist es aber nicht
> Sind diese Schalensitze eig. langstreckentauglich?


 
Ja, die Recaros sind wirklich gut. Finden sich ja in einigen sportlichen Kompakten. Ford Focus RS, Clio RS, Corsa OPC usw. Liest man nur gutes drüber. Und ich kann bestätigen, es sitzt sich wirklich gut. Bieten zwar viel Halt, sind aber nicht unbequem und zu eng.


----------



## JC88 (12. Juni 2013)

Hab sie im Corsa OPC auch ausprobieren können. Schöne Sitze! Guter Seitenhalt und noch genug Restkomfort für längere Strecken


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2013)

gut zu wissen. Ich werde nie wieder ein Auto mit Standard Sitzen kaufen, zumindest sind die von VW schrecklich. Mir tut schon nach 2h der Rücken weh. und da ich in Zukunft wohl zwei mal die Woche ~450km fahre, brauche ich ein paar bessere Sitze 
Irgendwie muss ich doch mal ins Autohaus und probesitzen, nur leider merkt man das bei einer ~30 minütigen Probefahrt nicht...


----------



## ich558 (12. Juni 2013)

Bis auf das Auspuffdesign eine echt coole Kiste  Wie ist der Sound?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Juni 2013)

Sehr nice die Kiste  
Geht denn die Rundumsicht noch halbwegs in Ordnung?


----------



## der_yappi (12. Juni 2013)

Mich würde eher interessieren wie der Blick nach (schräg) hinten ist...

Das Auto sieht schon gut aus, kein Thema. Aber die Rundumsicht dürfte da nicht das wahre sein, oder?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (12. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nen ordentlichen Rabatt rausgehandelt, aber nix, was "Ottonormalkunde" nicht auch bekommen würde, wenn er sich denn ordentlich bemüht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann lass ich nochmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen 

Wenn der Megane RS die Sitzheizungsschalter nicht an einer, für mich wie ich finde echt dämlichen Stelle, positioniert hätte,  würde ich den jetzt in Gelb als Trophy fahren 

Aber was solls, viel Auto und Fahrspaß für "wenig" Geld - willkommen im Club


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> gut zu wissen. Ich werde nie wieder ein Auto mit Standard Sitzen kaufen, zumindest sind die von VW schrecklich. Mir tut schon nach 2h der Rücken weh. und da ich in Zukunft wohl zwei mal die Woche ~450km fahre, brauche ich ein paar bessere Sitze
> Irgendwie muss ich doch mal ins Autohaus und probesitzen, nur leider merkt man das bei einer ~30 minütigen Probefahrt nicht...


Die einzigen angenehmen VW Sitze in denen ich bis jetzt gesessen habe, hatten schon über 150k runter. Die sind einfach viel zu hart angesetzt.
Setzt dich mal in nen Benz oder Volvo älteren Baujahres(auch mit wenigen km runter). DAS sind mal schöne Sessel. Mein Vater hat sich bei meinem Schiff schon mehrfach weigern wollen wieder auf zu stehen . Passen aber halt nicht in das ganze sportlich gedöns was aktuell so in ist.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> gut zu wissen. Ich werde nie wieder ein Auto mit Standard Sitzen kaufen, zumindest sind die von VW schrecklich. Mir tut schon nach 2h der Rücken weh.


 
Ich fahre auch mal öfter und hatte jetzt noch nie Rückenschmerzen (Stoffsitze vom G4 Highline nach ~143k). Nen Kumpel neulich auch nicht, als es mal ~400km am Stück zum Teil über die Betonplatten der A4 ging... Da finde ich die Sitze im Opel Signum schlimmer. Aber kommt auch immer darauf an, wie man gebaut ist. Den perfekten Sitz wird es wohl nicht geben... Richtig schlimm sind aber die Sitze vom Almera des gerade erwähnten Kumpels nach 204k km... Da merkt man einmal aus Hannover zurück (35km) jeden Wirbel .


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bis auf das Auspuffdesign eine echt coole Kiste  Wie ist der Sound?



Über das Auspuffdesign lässt sich in der Tat streiten. Ich finde, es passt aber ganz harmonisch ins Gesamtbild. 

Das Vorbeifahrgeräusch hab ich noch nicht wirklich gehört. Muss ma meine Frau in die Karre setzen, die dann Kreise um mich fährt.  Nur bei meinem Bruder seinem Trophy konnte ich hören, wie das Vorbeifahrgeräusch klingt. Der hat aber ne andere Anlage unterm Auto. Deswegen kann ich das schwer beurteilen, weil ist ja nicht original. Da ich bis jetzt lediglich ca. 500 KM runter hab, hab ich das Auto auch noch nicht wirklich höhrer als 4K gedreht. Im Auto klingts auf jeden Fall geil. So ein dunkles Brodeln und Röcheln. Hier im Video kommt das ganz gut rüber. Der klang wird nochmal schärfer, wenn man das ESP auf Sport stellt. Dann hebt das Auto auch die Leerlaufdrehzahl an. Hört man deutlich. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBehYK1rgwo#at=182




hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sehr nice die Kiste
> Geht denn die Rundumsicht noch halbwegs in Ordnung?



Definitiv nein! Aber Parkpiepser sind kostenlos an Bord. Renault wird wissen warum  Gegen Aufpreis gibts auch ne Rückfahrkamera. 




der_yappi schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren wie der Blick nach (schräg) hinten ist...
> 
> Das Auto sieht schon gut aus, kein Thema. Aber die Rundumsicht dürfte da nicht das wahre sein, oder?



Wie schon gesagt, Rundumsicht sehr sehr bescheiden. Nach schräg hinten geht nicht viel. Muss man sich erst mal drann gewöhnen. Ich hab zur Zeit auch den Sitz noch nicht ganz unten. Was ich sonst immer habe. Aber wenn der Sitz ganz runter geschraubt ist, sitzt man so tief im Auto, dass man echt garnix mehr sieht. Ist zwar sportlich, aber im Stadtverkehr echt anstrengend. 




jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Dann lass ich nochmal Gnade vor Recht ergehen
> 
> Wenn der Megane RS die Sitzheizungsschalter nicht an einer, für mich wie ich finde echt dämlichen Stelle, positioniert hätte,  würde ich den jetzt in Gelb als Trophy fahren
> 
> Aber was solls, viel Auto und Fahrspaß für "wenig" Geld - willkommen im Club



Ich hätte gerne die Ledersitze gehabt. Aber Renault bietet die Recaros in Leder nicht mit Sitzheitzung an.  Dann ist es eben Stoff geworden. Die gleichen hatte ich ja schon vorher im Clio RS. Sitzheitzung gibt es nur für die RS-Sitze in Leder, nicht für die Recaros. Aber die RS-Sitze finde ich nicht so schön kompromisslos sportlich. Ich dachte aber, den Trophy hätte es nur mit den Recaros gegeben, oder konnte man den auch mit den RS-Sitzen bestellen? Mein Bruder hat die Recaros in Leder in seinem Trophy. Sehr schick, aber im Winter würde mich das ohne Sitzheizung nerven.


----------



## Zoon (12. Juni 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sehr nice die Kiste
> Geht denn die Rundumsicht noch halbwegs in Ordnung?


 
Finde den Megane Cup auch toll. Aber generell bei den ganzen neuen Autos diese extrem hochgezogenene Seitenlinien find ich furchtbar, gerade bei nem Dailydriver. Da verschwindet hinter der C Säule mal schnell ne Horde Radfahrer beim Abbiegen recht rum die man in den wunderbar aerodynamischen Spiegeln die im NEFZ Zyklus 0,0000007 Liter Sprit sparen nicht erkannt hat.

Dagegen ist mein e46 Touring schon fast ein Glaspalast 

ist mir selbst beim aktuellen Astra 5 Türer aufgefallen, wie ist denn dann der GTC nach hinten. Brauch man dann Lotsenboote wie im Hamburger Hafen? Abgesehen dass der Trumm gefühlte 3,5 Tonnen zu schwer war (trotz 1.4 T mit 120 PS) ..... Furchtbare Entwicklung neuerdings


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2013)

Keine Sitzheizung weil mit Leder  ? Von anderen Autos kenne ich es nur dass es Leder ausschließlich mit Sitzheizung gibt. Was ich im Winter auch nicht für verkehrt halte.


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2013)

Ja, hart und komisch geformt...

Die Sportsitze im Auto von meinen Eltern gehen einiger maße (auch VW) aber auch da tut mir irgendwann der Rücken weh. Ich saß mal in einem Phaeton, da gabs auch echt bequeme Sitze, aber das ist nicht meine Preisklasse 
Mal schauen, die Sitze im neuen Golf sollen ja neu designed sein... muss ich mal probe sitzen 

Mercedes kommt auch wegen des Preises eher nicht in Frage, Volvo schon eher, muss ich mal in ein Volvo Autohaus


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Keine Sitzheizung weil mit Leder  ? Von anderen Autos kenne ich es nur dass es Leder ausschließlich mit Sitzheizung gibt. Was ich im Winter auch nicht für verkehrt halte.


 
Ja, die Logik muss man nicht verstehen. Vor allem, ich hätte die Recaros ja MIT Sitzheitzung in Leder genommen. Hätte Renault nochmal nen Tausender verdient. Aber leider gibts dass ja nicht. 

Man kann Sitzheitzung und Leder zusammen bestellen, dann bekommt man aber nicht die Recaro Sportschalen sondern "gewöhnliche" Sportsitze (RS-Sitze) mit weniger Seitenhalt und deutlich fetter und die nicht so schön schlank und leicht wie die Recaros aussehen. 

Unten hab ich mal zwei Vergleiche aus dem Konfigurator beigefügt. Wie würdes du dich entscheiden?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Volvo schon eher, muss ich mal in ein Volvo Autohaus


So eines zu finden ist leider nicht immer soo einfach. Für mich eigentlich das einzige Minus für die Marke im allgemeinen.

Die Schweden sind halt insgesamt mehr auf Sänfte als auf Kurvenräuber ausgelegt. Nicht nur bei den Sitzen sondern auch beim Fahrwerk(ausgenommen die R Varianten). Wenn dir das zusagt: Citroen soll das auch ganz gut können(Kleinstwagen natürlich ausgenommen). Ich hatte nur selbst nie einen, ist also eher Hörensagen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (12. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Über das Auspuffdesign lässt sich in der Tat streiten. Ich finde, es passt aber ganz harmonisch ins Gesamtbild.
> 
> Das Vorbeifahrgeräusch hab ich noch nicht wirklich gehört. Muss ma meine Frau in die Karre setzen, die dann Kreise um mich fährt.  Nur bei meinem Bruder seinem Trophy konnte ich hören, wie das Vorbeifahrgeräusch klingt. Der hat aber ne andere Anlage unterm Auto. Deswegen kann ich das schwer beurteilen, weil ist ja nicht original. Da ich bis jetzt lediglich ca. 500 KM runter hab, hab ich das Auto auch noch nicht wirklich höhrer als 4K gedreht. Im Auto klingts auf jeden Fall geil. So ein dunkles Brodeln und Röcheln. Hier im Video kommt das ganz gut rüber. Der klang wird nochmal schärfer, wenn man das ESP auf Sport stellt. Dann hebt das Auto auch die Leerlaufdrehzahl an. Hört man deutlich.
> 
> ...


 
Bei den Recaros brauch man keine Heizung, egal wie kalt es draußen ist - zumindest in meinem RS, weil wir/ich das Alcantarapaket besitze.
Selbst das weibliche Geschlecht; welches als sehr temperaturanfällig gilt, ist dort bestens aufgehoben 
Bzgl. Heizung im Megane; die Schalter sollten sich, wie in jedem normalen Auto in der Mittelkonsole befinden, max.noch im Mittelgang und nicht wie im Megane RS, an den Sitzen selbst! Das sieht m.M.n.total deplatziert aus...aber Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden 
Weiß nur nicht mehr, um welche Ausstattungslinie es sich handelte.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Juni 2013)

@Scholle: Ich würde Recaros nehmen...
@totovo: Die Sitze im 7er Golf GTI sind ganz nett, nur irgendwie ist die Frontscheibe deutlich beschnitten (im vergleich zum 6er GTD)...

Meine Mutter hat jetzt nen Peugeot 208 als Leihwagen bekommen (Probleme bei ihrem 307er 2 Seiten vorher), das Ding ist echt Süß 
80PS auf 1,2t...
MfG


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mit auch schon mal überlegt, die Performancesitze einzubauen in denen man noch tiefer sitzt, die sind aber so arsch teuer 
http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/BMW-Performance-Sitze.jpg

Meine momentanen Sportsitze sind aber auch sehr gut und auch mit verstellbaren Seitenwangen. Ist halt praktisch, da man die so einstellen kann, dass man in schnellen Kurven  gar nicht nach links und rechts rutscht


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab mit auch schon mal überlegt, die Performancesitze einzubauen in denen man noch tiefer sitzt, die sind aber so arsch teuer
> http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/BMW-Performance-Sitze.jpg


 
Das sind die gleichen Recaros, die ich im Megane hab. Nur halt mit nem anderen Bezug.


----------



## totovo (12. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So eines zu finden ist leider nicht immer soo einfach. Für mich eigentlich das einzige Minus für die Marke im allgemeinen.
> 
> Die Schweden sind halt insgesamt mehr auf Sänfte als auf Kurvenräuber ausgelegt. Nicht nur bei den Sitzen sondern auch beim Fahrwerk(ausgenommen die R Varianten). Wenn dir das zusagt: Citroen soll das auch ganz gut können(Kleinstwagen natürlich ausgenommen). Ich hatte nur selbst nie einen, ist also eher Hörensagen.



In Dresden habe ich schon eines gesehen  In Jena bei meinen Eltern gibts auch ein Opelhändler der auch Volvo hat^^

Naja, ich bin nun nicht unbedingt "DER" Kurven Jäger, aber ein straffes Fahrwerk habe ich schon gerne  Zumal mir die Volvos alle nicht so 100% gefallen...
Nein, ein Citrön kommt nicht in Frage, es gibt einfach so ein paar Automarken, die würde ich nicht kaufen  




SniperPhil schrieb:


> @totovo: Die Sitze im 7er Golf GTI sind ganz nett, nur irgendwie ist die Frontscheibe deutlich beschnitten (im vergleich zum 6er GTD)...
> 
> MfG



Ich werde mich mal rein setzen... von außen ist mir die kleinere Frontscheibe aber noch nicht aufgefallen 

kennt jemand die Komfortsitze der VAG? die habe ich noch nicht besessen ()


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das sind die gleichen Recaros, die ich im Megane hab. Nur halt mit nem anderen Bezug.


 
Stimmt, sehen von der Form her fast gleich aus


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Stimmt, sehen von der Form her fast gleich aus


 
Sind absolut gleich. Inklusive der Form der Kästen von den Seitenairbags.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Juni 2013)

@totovo: Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, als ich drin saß...
MfG


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2013)

Sportschalen mit Sitzheizung, was soll das werden?
Widerspricht sich ja irgendwie.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich neuwertige Felgen und eine neue Auspuffanlage verkaufen möchte, kann ich das dann auch in diesem Thread tun oder muss der in Verkäufe?


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sportschalen mit Sitzheizung, was soll das werden?
> Widerspricht sich ja irgendwie.



Hmmm naja, im Sommer würde ich dir zustimmen. Im Winter nicht! 




jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich neuwertige Felgen und eine neue Auspuffanlage verkaufen möchte, kann ich das dann auch in diesem Thread tun oder muss der in Verkäufe?


 
Verkäufe. Du hattest glaub ich schonma hier Felgen angeboten. Wurde prompt vom Mod gelöscht mit dem Verweiß auf den Verkaufsthread.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (12. Juni 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## Mick-Jogger (12. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,

Was für ein Diesel Auto bis 3000€ min. Euro3 rest ist relativ egal


----------



## Re4dt (12. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Was für ein Diesel Auto bis 3000€ min. Euro3 rest ist relativ egal


  Ford Focus 1.8 TDCi würde mir da einfallen. 

Kennt jemand von euch Umkreis Stuttgart (100km) einen guten Mazda Händler?


----------



## Beam39 (12. Juni 2013)

BMW 320d / Klima / Navi / D3 / Tüv neu als Limousine in Uetersen


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Juni 2013)

@Scholle



> Definitiv nein! Aber Parkpiepser sind kostenlos an Bord. Renault wird wissen warum  Gegen Aufpreis gibts auch ne Rückfahrkamera.


Na immerhin  

@Zoon


> Finde den Megane Cup auch toll. Aber generell bei den ganzen neuen Autos diese extrem hochgezogenene Seitenlinien find ich furchtbar, gerade bei nem Dailydriver. Da verschwindet hinter der C Säule mal schnell ne Horde Radfahrer beim Abbiegen recht rum die man in den wunderbar aerodynamischen Spiegeln die im NEFZ Zyklus 0,0000007 Liter Sprit sparen nicht erkannt hat.


Naja ein Auto verkauft sich halt doch besser mit Design als mit Rundumsicht  Bzgl. der Spiegel - ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Spiegel bei den "offiziellen" Verbrauchsmessungen gleich ganz weg gebaut werden dürfen, oder zumindest einer 



> Dagegen ist mein e46 Touring schon fast ein Glaspalast


Das stimmt wohl bin in letzter Zeit auch einen gefahren, musste aber leider weg


----------



## Seabound (13. Juni 2013)

Der neue Porsche GT3. Find ich richtig gut. Egal, ob mit Schaltpaddel. Ich würde den auch so nehmen. Ich brauch keinen Handrührer! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVdme4ISq8Y


----------



## JC88 (13. Juni 2013)

Bin kein Porsche-Fan, aber das Teil gefällt mir


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. Juni 2013)

Porsche ist ne schöne Marke aber das neue Gefällt mir nicht:
Da lob ich mir sowas:


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der neue Porsche GT3. Find ich richtig gut. Egal, ob mit Schaltpaddel. Ich würde den auch so nehmen. Ich brauch keinen Handrührer!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVdme4ISq8Y


 
Der Sound...geil


----------



## Seabound (13. Juni 2013)

Jemand aufgefallen, dass der GT3 im Video zwei unterschiedliche Sitze hat? 

Wohl noch ein Entwicklungsfahrzeug. EDIT: Sagt er ja auch im Video...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2013)

Sehr gute, authentische Aufnahme:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAvN0EzEacU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Porsche ist ne schöne Marke aber das neue Gefällt mir nicht:
> Da lob ich mir sowas:


 
Mittlerweile sieht jeder Porsche wie der Vorgänger aus, quasi wie beim Golf und bei der kompletten Audi Palette.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. Juni 2013)

Genau das ist das Problem: Früher hatten die Autos noch Charakter! Rundungen. Anmut aber wenn ich mir jetzt so die Audi Palette angucke ... A4 A6 A8 ist doch alles Egal ...


----------



## computertod (13. Juni 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Porsche ist ne schöne Marke aber das neue Gefällt mir nicht:
> Da lob ich mir sowas:


 
mMn der schönste Porsche, der je gebaut wurde


----------



## Beam39 (14. Juni 2013)

Ist doch bei jedem Hersteller so und nicht nur bei Audi. Der aktuelle 1er ist der einzige der sich gänzlich von den anderen unterscheidet, ist aber auch gleichzeitig der hässlichste. Vergleicht mal die alten BMW-Modelle wie E30, E28 oder E34 und E32. Die sehen sich genauso ähnlich. Von weitem tu ich mir schwer nen aktuellen 3er Touring von nem 5er Touring von hinten zu unterscheiden.

Keine Ahnung wo das herkommt das plötzlich drüber gemeckert wird wie ähnlich sich Autos innerhalb eines Herstellers sind. Das ist mir 100 mal lieber als diese kompletten Design-Umschwankungen wie größten teils bei den Asiaten. Ein Audi soll aussehen wie ein Audi und ein BMW soll aussehen wie ein BMW, so ist das nunmal.

Das zu verschiedene Designs nicht gut ankommen sehe ich persönlich aktuell beim A8. Das Auto sieht von vorne pott hässlich aus, das haben die mitbekommen und der bekommt beim Facelift jetzt eine teilweise komplett neue Front.

Und was Porsche angeht brauch man sich nicht streiten, das habe ich auch desöfteren betont. Die Kerle bauen einfach geniale Kisten, und deren 911er kann man sogar voneinander unterscheiden.


----------



## totovo (14. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ist doch bei jedem Hersteller so und nicht nur bei Audi. Der aktuelle 1er ist der einzige der sich gänzlich von den anderen unterscheidet, ist aber auch gleichzeitig der hässlichste. Vergleicht mal die alten BMW-Modelle wie E30, E28 oder E34 und E32. Die sehen sich genauso ähnlich. Von weitem tu ich mir schwer nen aktuellen 3er Touring von nem 5er Touring von hinten zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wo das herkommt das plötzlich drüber gemeckert wird wie ähnlich sich Autos innerhalb eines Herstellers sind. Das ist mir 100 mal lieber als diese kompletten Design-Umschwankungen wie größten teils bei den Asiaten. Ein Audi soll aussehen wie ein Audi und ein BMW soll aussehen wie ein BMW, so ist das nunmal.
> 
> ...


 
True words, man!


----------



## Riverna (14. Juni 2013)

Damit kommt mein Auto bestimmt ruck zuck zum stehen.  Wird schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied sein von 1 Kolben Bremsanlage mit 257mm Scheiben auf 4 Kolbenbremsanlage mit 296mm Scheiben.


----------



## JC88 (14. Juni 2013)

Das ist nen Update was mir gefällt!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sieht jeder Porsche wie der Vorgänger aus, quasi wie beim Golf und bei der kompletten Audi Palette.


 
Bei Porsche ist das gewollt, guck dir Caterham an, die verändern sich auch ( fast ) nicht und werden trotzdem immer besser.
Ich finde es gut, dass Porsche die 911er Form nicht ändert


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2013)

Beim 911 ist das auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Aber dem Panamera z.B. hätte es durchaus gut getan wenn man mal wieder eine etwas abweichende Formensprache versucht hätte.
Der ist einfach zu groß für die Käferoptik.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (14. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Damit kommt mein Auto bestimmt ruck zuck zum stehen.  Wird schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied sein von 1 Kolben Bremsanlage mit 257mm Scheiben auf 4 Kolbenbremsanlage mit 296mm Scheiben.


 ich würde mal sagen da haste bald mehr spass am bremsen als am beschleunigen


----------



## Seabound (14. Juni 2013)

Die Felgen vom GT3 find ich echt gelungen! Luftig und doch massiv!




Riverna, aus welchem Auto sind die Bremsen?


----------



## Riverna (14. Juni 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das ist nen Update was mir gefällt!



Ich bin auch ganz froh drüber, dazu kommen geschlitzte und gelochte Scheiben von Zimmermann und EBC Greenstuffbeläge. Jedoch muss ich erstmal rausfinden ob sich das verträgt. Zimmermmanscheiben neigen zu Rissen bei bestimmten Belägen. 



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen da haste bald mehr spass am bremsen als am beschleunigen


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen, schlecht geht der Koffer ja nun nicht wirklich. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Riverna, aus welchem Auto sind die Bremsen?


 
Skyline R33 GTST


----------



## JC88 (14. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ganz froh drüber, dazu kommen geschlitzte und gelochte Scheiben von Zimmermann und EBC Greenstuffbeläge. Jedoch muss ich erstmal rausfinden ob sich das verträgt. Zimmermmanscheiben neigen zu Rissen bei bestimmten Belägen.


 
Jap, das ist allgemein bekannt.
Soweit ich weiß sollen die ATE Powerdisks ganz gut sein, oder von Sandtler ich glaub die RS


----------



## Riverna (14. Juni 2013)

Müssen auf jedenfall für einen Mini Cooper JCW sein, damit erspare ich mir das lästige Umbohren der Scheiben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ganz froh drüber, dazu kommen geschlitzte und *gelochte Scheiben von Zimmermann* und EBC Greenstuffbeläge. Jedoch muss ich erstmal rausfinden ob sich das verträgt. Zimmermmanscheiben neigen zu Rissen bei bestimmten Belägen.


 
Au weia 
Kauf dir nicht die Schrottteile. Das sind einfach durchbohrte Serienscheiben, die so gut wie immer zur Rissbildung neigen.

Die EBC Turbo Groove sind da deutlich besser ( aus England bestellen, ist deutlich günstiger ) in Verbindung mit Ferodo DS Performance oder Redstuff 
Auch sehr gut sind die Tarox g88 Scheiben.

btw. die Zimmermann-Scheiben sind schon mit den Greenstuff überfordert


----------



## Beam39 (14. Juni 2013)

Jop, Zimmermann ist der größte scheiss. Brembo Max gäbe es auch noch als alternative, werden meine nächsten mit ATE Ceramic-Belägen. Aktuell sind die Power Discs von ATE drauf, auch sehr gute Scheiben. Mit den Zimmermann darf man nicht einmal falsch bremsen oder von 200+ voll in die Hufen gehen, kannste danach komplett wegschmeissen die Teile.

Hinten fahre ich auch Brembo mit Greenstuff-Belägen, super Kombi und für meine Verhältnisse völlig aussreichend. Ich fahre sehr vorausschauend und da kommts wirklich sehr sehr selten vor das ich auf die Bremse muss auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Juni 2013)

Boah, versetzt euch mal in folgende Situation 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkasHdSb1nQ#

Falls er die Strecke nicht kannte: So schnell fährt man in keine Kurve die man nicht kennt
Falls er die Strecke kannte: So fährt man in keine Kurve


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2013)

Erinnert mich an das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZVrnd9V7sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## totovo (14. Juni 2013)

Aua, wenn mans nicht kann, sollte mans lassen, zumindest auf öffentlichen Straßen


----------



## Riverna (14. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die EBC Turbo Groove sind da deutlich besser ( aus England bestellen, ist deutlich günstiger ) in Verbindung mit Ferodo DS Performance oder Redstuff



Redstuff sind ungeeignet für die Straße, die bekommst du nicht auf Temperatur. Für mich kommen nur Greenstuff in Frage, diese fahre ich aktuell mit EBC Turbo Groove und bin zufrieden.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Falls er die Strecke nicht kannte: So schnell fährt man in keine Kurve die man nicht kennt
> Falls er die Strecke kannte: So fährt man in keine Kurve


 
Da soll noch mal einer sagen das die bösen bösen Fronttriebler übersteuern und darum schlecht zum fahren sind


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an das hier:


 


totovo schrieb:


> Aua, wenn mans nicht kann, sollte mans lassen, zumindest auf öffentlichen Straßen


 


Man sieht aber schon wie der im Auto sitzt und das Lenkrad hält, dass der es nicht kann...


----------



## >ExX< (15. Juni 2013)

ist das eigentlich 2 mal der gleich typ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Juni 2013)

Aber die Kamera hält!


----------



## watercooled (15. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da soll noch mal einer sagen das die bösen bösen Fronttriebler übersteuern und darum schlecht zum fahren sind



Seit wann übersteuern denn Frontkratzer?


----------



## N00bler (15. Juni 2013)

Wer sagt Gamer sind nicht Mobil der lügt! Ich habe 2 Übertaktete Beine von Intel als Silent-Version über Amazon erworben.


----------



## totovo (15. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Man sieht aber schon wie der im Auto sitzt und das Lenkrad hält, dass der es nicht kann...


 

Auf jeden Fall, das sieht ungesund aus, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bequem sein soll


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Seit wann übersteuern denn Frontkratzer?


 
hab ich mich auch gefragt!


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Juni 2013)

unser Citroen kann übersteuern, wenn man ihn zu schnell inne kurven wirft


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Redstuff sind ungeeignet für die Straße, die bekommst du nicht auf Temperatur. Für mich kommen nur Greenstuff in Frage, diese fahre ich aktuell mit EBC Turbo Groove und bin zufrieden.


 
Die Redstuff sind Performance Straßenbeläge, ähnlich der Ferodo DS Performance.
Bremsen kalt auch sehr gut. Von den Greenstuff hab ich schon öfters von Problemen gehört.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2013)

Ich würds ma mit Endless versuchen... Die sollen gut sein. 

http://www.at-rs.de/endless_bremsen.html


----------



## Riverna (15. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Seit wann übersteuern denn Frontkratzer?



Ich meinte natürlich untersteuern, war wohl schon ein wenig zu spät.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Redstuff sind Performance Straßenbeläge, ähnlich der Ferodo DS Performance.
> Bremsen kalt auch sehr gut. Von den Greenstuff hab ich schon öfters von Problemen gehört.



RedStuff bekommt man bei normaler Fahrweise nicht auf Betriebstemperatur, also nichts für mich. Als Beläge werde ich wieder Greenstuff nehmen, die fahre ich schon länger und habe absolut keine Probleme damit. Finde die absolut top.


----------



## Zoon (15. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Boah, versetzt euch mal in folgende Situation


 
Die Kurve ist ja mal richtig fies. Macht auf einmal zu  - wer die Strecke dann nicht kennt -> 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an das hier:



Der hängt wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein am Lenkrad. Naja bei Airtime ist nicht viel mit Grip 




watercooled schrieb:


> Seit wann übersteuern denn Frontkratzer?



Such mal nach "Lift Off Oversteer" da keilt dann auch mal ein Fronttriebler aus. Macht sogar der neue Focus ST gerne


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Juni 2013)

heute schlüsselübergabe von meiner halle.
bissl maß genommen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich untersteuern, war wohl schon ein wenig zu spät.
> 
> 
> 
> RedStuff bekommt man bei normaler Fahrweise nicht auf Betriebstemperatur, also nichts für mich. Als Beläge werde ich wieder Greenstuff nehmen, die fahre ich schon länger und habe absolut keine Probleme damit. Finde die absolut top.


 
Aber wofür eine Performancebremse, wenn nur normal gefahren wird


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Redstuff sind Performance Straßenbeläge, ähnlich der Ferodo DS Performance.
> Bremsen kalt auch sehr gut. Von den Greenstuff hab ich schon öfters von Problemen gehört.



Von welchen Problemen? Also solange man keine Rennstrecke fährt sind die Greenstuff absolut super für den Alltags-Verkehr. Bei mir haben sie am Anfang etwas gequietscht, nachdem sie eingebremst waren hatte sich das Thema aber auch schon wieder erledigt..


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2013)

"Einfache" aber große Bremsanlage(das was du Performance nennst): Wenn es mal sein muss steht die Karre ganz schnell.
"Racing" Anlage: Bremst auch noch beim 100. mal in schneller Abfolge.

Ersteres kann man im Straßenverkehr gebrauchen, letzteres ist eher sinnfrei.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2013)

Wo haben die EBC-Nutzer ihre Beläge gekauft?


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juni 2013)

Wo wir gerade bei Bremsen sind. Ich hab bei meiner VW Gurke nach 11 Jahren und 50k km die vorderen Scheiben und Beläge gewechselt. Allerdings nur ATE 0815 Ware
War aber allerhöchste Eisenbahn - siehe Bilder.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juni 2013)

@yappi

EBC Brakes - Herstellerseite ONLINESHOP fr Bremsteile | Bremsscheiben | Bremsbelge | Sportbremsscheiben | Sportbremsbelge

@hirschi, 0815 ATE Ware? 0o. ATE ist absolut nicht 0815 und was anderes nehmen VW, BMW und co. auch nicht, die großen Modelle mal ausgeschlossen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juni 2013)

> was anderes nehmen VW, BMW und co.



Deswegen ist es ja 0815 - muss ja nicht schlecht sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Von welchen Problemen? Also solange man keine Rennstrecke fährt sind die Greenstuff absolut super für den Alltags-Verkehr. Bei mir haben sie am Anfang etwas gequietscht, nachdem sie eingebremst waren hatte sich das Thema aber auch schon wieder erledigt..


 
Die sind halt kein Stück besser als Serienbeläge und der Reibwert nimmt mit steigender Temperatur rapide ab. Da kaufe ich mir lieber qualitativ hochwertige Serienbeläge, die auch noch günstiger sind und bei denen sich der Belag nicht von der Trägerplatte lösen kann  Meine Meinung


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auch immer bei Serie bleiben. Sehe bei Greenstuff und so nem Zeugs auch keinerlei Vorteile. Original tuts genausogut und ist meist billiger. Wenn ich jetzt häufiger Trackdays fahren würde, dann würde ich ggf. über andere Beläge nachdenken. Dann aber auch kein EBC-Zeugs sondern eher Endless.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Juni 2013)

Der einzigste Grund für mich wäre das weniger an Bremsstaub.
Solange die Bremsleistung Minimum gleich zum Hersteller ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dann aber auch kein EBC-Zeugs sondern eher Endless.


 
bzw. Tarox mit Ferodo Belägen. Von der Qualität her ganz oben


----------



## Riverna (15. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber wofür eine Performancebremse, wenn nur normal gefahren wird


 

Weil ich bei knapp 100PS mehr als Serienleistung nicht die originalen Bremsanlagen haben will. Brems mal mit 240km/h bei der Serienanlage runter... 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sehe bei Greenstuff und so nem Zeugs auch keinerlei Vorteile.


 
Daran sieht man das du überhaupt keine Erfahrung damit hast, sonst würdest du die Vorteile kennen. So bleibt es leider nur ein schlecht Reden von Sachen die du scheinbar nicht einschätzen kannst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil ich bei knapp 100PS mehr als Serienleistung nicht die originalen Bremsanlagen haben will. Brems mal mit 240km/h bei der Serienanlage runter...


 
Dann ist es verständlich.



Riverna schrieb:


> Daran sieht man das du  überhaupt keine Erfahrung damit hast, sonst würdest du die Vorteile  kennen. So bleibt es leider nur ein schlecht Reden von Sachen die du  scheinbar nicht einschätzen kannst.


 
Naja, der einige Pluspunkt der Greenstuff ist der erhöhte Reibwert bei kaltem Belag.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann ist es verständlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, der einige Pluspunkt der Greenstuff ist der erhöhte Reibwert bei kaltem Belag.


 
Und das der Belag so schön grün ist!


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, der einige Pluspunkt der Greenstuff ist der erhöhte Reibwert bei kaltem Belag.



+ weniger Bremsstaub
+ weniger empfindlich bei hohen Temperaturen
+ langlebiger 
+ kein nerviges Vibrieren nach mehrfachen starken Bremsvorgängen

Wer das als "kein Vorteil" sieht.... ich sehe das schon als Vorteil. Aber wahrscheinlich haben die meisten hier keine Praxiserfahrung und geben nur irgendwas weiter was irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt wurde. Greenstuff sind *deutlich* besser als die meisten 0815 Bremsbeläge. Das die Vorteile mal stärker und mal schwächer ausfallen kommt natürlich auf das Fahrzeug bzw die Bremsanlage an. Der Vorteil ist aber da, dies bestätigt jeder der schon mal den direkten Vergleich hatte. Da braucht man auch gar nicht so dämliche Argumente wie die Farbe bringen, die ist nämlich den Leuten total egal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2013)

Fakt ist, die Greenstuff brechen bei Hitze stark ein.
Weniger Bremsstaub könnten auch die ATE Ceramic
Ob Langlebiger oder nicht, kommt auch auf den Reibwert der Scheibe an.
Vibrieren kommt von einer sich bei Hitze verziehenden Scheibe. 
Ich hab meine Beläge mal so weich bekommen, dass die Bremsleistung sehr gering war, vibriert hat nix, trotz normalen ATE Belägen.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juni 2013)

Bei mir rubbelt auch nix mit Serienbremse und Belägen. Man macht mit so Greenstuff bestimmt nix verkehrt. Ich glaub aber nicht, dass ein Auto mit Serienbelägen nen halben Meter später zum Stehen kommt. 

Im Touriforum fährt übrigens auch niemand EBC. Wobei der neue Bluestuff NDX angeblich ganz gut sein soll.


----------



## totovo (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von Belegen und Scheiben und was es nicht alles gibt, aber arbeitet Riverna nicht in dem Umfeld? 

Dann weis er wahrscheinlich schon, was er sich da an die Radnabe schraubt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im Touriforum fährt übrigens auch niemand EBC.


 
Die 1er Fahrer, die auf der NoS unterwegs sind auch schon auf Pagid, Ferodo/Brembo umgestiegen, da es wohl zu Problemen mit EBC Belägen gekommen ist.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juni 2013)

Tut mir leid aber EBC ist für mich ein Hersteller der etwas über ATE und Konsorten arbeitet, was für mich aber nicht heißt das diese Dinger rennstreckentauglich sind! Die Belastungen auf einer Rennstrecke sind völlig andere als die im normalen Verkehrsalltag, und soweit ich das aus Rivernas Posts entnehmen konnte sucht er etwas für eben diesen Alltag wo auch höhere Geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden. Für den Alltag sind EBC-Beläge eine super Alternative, und wenns wirklich Rennstrecke sein soll dann gibts Yellowstuff! Es gibt einige die diese Beläge auf ihren M-Modellen, Porsche etc. pp. fahren und zufrieden sind.

Zudem kommt hinzu mit welchen Scheiben die Beläge gefahren, und vor allem WIE sie gefahren werden. Auch bremsen will gekonnt sein. Wenn ich immer mit halbem Fuß 5km rumbremse (vergleichbar mit dem Fuß der Frauen auf der Kupplung) statt in kurzen kräftigen Stößen, brauch ich mich nicht drüber wundern das meine Bremsen plötzlich extremstes Fading aufweisen oder den Geist aufgeben. 

Genauso toll ist es wenn man nach einer Bremsenbeanspruchenden Fahrt schön an eine Ampel fährt und erstmal die ganze Rotphase auf der Bremse bleibt und die heißen Beläge schön die Scheibe fressen.

Es mag ja viele Leute geben die Rennstrecke fahren und sich mit Sport-Ausstattungen zuhäufen, das alles setzt aber nicht voraus das diese Leute auch wissen wie man mit diesen Materialien umzugehen hat.

Von daher sollte man eigene Erfahrungen sammeln und nicht den Quatsch glauben den andere erzählen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber EBC ist für mich ein Hersteller der etwas über ATE und Konsorten arbeitet[...]


 
Nach so vielen Problemen finde ich EBC nicht wirklich Vertrauenswürdig.

- Abgelöste Beläge von der Trägerplatte
- Zerbröseln mancher Beläge
- Materialfehler


----------



## JC88 (16. Juni 2013)

Gestern bin ich mein "nächstes" Auto probe gefahren. 

BMW X6 50i 

Sooo ein schöner Wagen. Ein Traum.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Juni 2013)

BMW X6 und 5er GT sind bei BMW die (nach *meinem* Geschmack) hässlichsten Autos.
Da weiß man nicht was es sein soll...


----------



## JC88 (16. Juni 2013)

Der 5er GT ist auch nicht so meins, den X6 find ich schon immer toll. Nächstes Jahr soll wohl der X4 raus kommen. Form des X6, Größe des X3. Wäre für mich auch eine Alternative, aber erstmal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## totovo (16. Juni 2013)

Würg, ist das Ding hässlich  Ne Dampfwalze sieht dagegen niedlich aus


----------



## Mick-Jogger (16. Juni 2013)

Der X6 ist wirklich echt zum Kotzen hässlich!


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nach so vielen Problemen finde ich EBC nicht wirklich Vertrauenswürdig.
> 
> - Abgelöste Beläge von der Trägerplatte
> - Zerbröseln mancher Beläge
> - Materialfehler


 
Diese Probleme kommen äusserst selten vor und es steht gar nicht fest ob es auch an einer falschen Belag/Scheiben Kombination liegt. Viele Freunde, Bekannte und Kunden fahren EBC Beläge und keiner hat die von dir genannten Probleme. Ich fahre auch schon meinen 5ten Satz und habe nie eins von deinen Problemen gehabt... dafür hatte ich aber schon ATE Beläge die nach weniger Zeit kaputt waren weil sie anfingen zu verglasen, bei normaler Fahrweise oder NGK Scheiben die Risse bekamen usw. Fehlerfrei ist kein Hersteller. EBC hat aber definitiv nicht mehr Probleme als andere Hersteller.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> BMW X6 und 5er GT sind bei BMW die (nach *meinem* Geschmack) hässlichsten Autos.
> Da weiß man nicht was es sein soll...


 
X6 sehr geil, 5er GT sehr hässlich, meine Meinung


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Juni 2013)

Der X6 verbindet auf unnachahmliche Weise die Unsportlichkeit und den Verbrauch eines SUVs mit dem Platzangebot eines Sportwagens. Das Ganze wird dann in ein - wie ich finde - an Prolligkeit nur vom Scirocco erreichten Design verpackt... Grauenhaft!


----------



## Seabound (16. Juni 2013)

Ich find ihn auch ganz übel. Eigentlich sogar sehr unangehmen. Auf den Autobahn so ein Ding vor dir auf der linken Spur ist kein Spaß. Was der Verkehr davor macht, ist nullstens mehr zu sehen. Gerade mit tiefen Autos.


----------



## JC88 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich find ihn perfekt.

Für meine Ansprüche genau das richtige Auto.
Von der Optik her kein Einheitsbrei, genug Platz, genug Leistung, genug Komfort.
Ich fahre beruflich quer durch Deutschland und leben sozusagen in meinem Wagen. Aber da ich halt ein Auto fahren will was mir optisch zuspricht fallen viele "Vertreter"-Wagen raus. Golf Kombi, Passat, 3er/5er BMW, A4/A5/A6 hat alles optisch für mich keinen Reiz.
Grade der Innenraum muss passen, den muss ich mir schließlich Stundenlang ansehen können. Da fallen Audi und VW zumindest in den aktuellen Baureihen von vornherein komplett raus. Schlimmer gehts kaum


----------



## totovo (16. Juni 2013)

Dieses Ding hat für mich einfach keine Existenzberechtigung 

Abnormer Verbrauch, hohes Gewicht und extrem hässlich/prollig 
Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden. Ich muss mich nur immer fragen, was man mit so einem Panzer kompensieren  muss...


Was hast du am Innenraum der aktuellen Generation auszusetzen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juni 2013)

@JC88

Ich finde den X6 jetzt nicht direkt schlimm, aber ein X5 ist doch so ziemlich das gleiche nur dass er eben doch ein wenig mehr Platz hat? Wäre evtl. sinnvoller, aus meiner Sichtweise.


----------



## JC88 (16. Juni 2013)

@hirschi:
Das ist richtig, aber so viel Platz benötige ich einfach nicht. Und ich find die Optik vom X6 einfach herausragend.

@totovo:
Aus dem alter mit dem "kompensieren" bin ich schon raus. Ich kauf ein Auto für mich selbst, obs andere gut finden ist mir absolut egal 

Ist einfach Geschmackssache das ich z.B. die Tachoform vom Audi nicht mag, oder aber die lieblose Mittelkonsole vom VW.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juni 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich find ihn perfekt.
> 
> Ich fahre beruflich quer durch Deutschland und leben sozusagen in meinem Wagen.


 
Bei dem Verbrauch is der X6 jedoch sicher kein Vertreterauto. Also ohne entsprechendes Einkommen sicher nicht zu bewegen.


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Dieses Ding hat für mich einfach keine Existenzberechtigung
> 
> Abnormer Verbrauch, hohes Gewicht und extrem hässlich/prollig
> Aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden. Ich muss mich nur immer fragen, was man mit so einem Panzer kompensieren  muss...
> ...


 
Wo hat den ein X6 wenn man mal 50i und M weglässt einen abnormalen Verbraucht? Und so schwer ist er auch nicht. Da gibts genug kompakte die wahrscheinlich ähnlichen verbrauch haben.


----------



## alm0st (16. Juni 2013)

Der X6 ist der einzige SUV von BMW, der mir überhaupt gefällt (abgesehen von kommenden X4). Vorallem aber als Diesel mit Xdrive rennt der trotz seinem Gewicht schon ordentlich, bei durchaus vertretbarem Verbrauch. Liegt aber selbst gebraucht in einer Preisklasse, wo ich mir ehrlich gesagt lieber nen 335 als Jahreswagen kaufen würde.


----------



## JC88 (16. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei dem Verbrauch is der X6 jedoch sicher kein Vertreterauto. Also ohne entsprechendes Einkommen sicher nicht zu bewegen.


 
Ich bekomme entsprechende Reisekostenvergütung und Verschleißersatz vom Arbeitgeber zurück. Von daher klappt das ganz gut.


----------



## totovo (16. Juni 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wo hat den ein X6 wenn man mal 50i und M weglässt einen abnormalen Verbraucht? Und so schwer ist er auch nicht. Da gibts genug kompakte die wahrscheinlich ähnlichen verbrauch haben.


 
naja also 2,2 Tonnen ist schon extrem viel. Dafür ist der Verbrauch natürlich schon fast wieder in Ordnung. Aber ich lege da auch etwas andere Maßstäbe an. alles was über 5 oder 6 Liter Diesel unter realen Bedingungen verbraucht finde ich zu viel.

und ich glaube kaum, das man son Brocken mint deutlich unter 9 Litern bewegen kann ( real, wohlgemerkt)

Aber wie gesagt, ich finde SUV´s im allgemeinen Sinnfrei, das hat jetzt nichts explizites mit der Dampfwalze zu tun


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juni 2013)

@totovo



> und ich glaube kaum, das man son Brocken mint deutlich unter 9 Litern bewegen kann ( real, wohlgemerkt)


Die Frage ist eher ob man das möchte  Man könnte sich so ja gleich einen 6-Zylinder Diesel kaufen. 

@JC88

Wenn er dir gefällt zugreifen  Mein Nachbar ist da auch rigoros, der hat einen X6 50i, einen 650i GC und noch ein paar andere Spielzeuge, muss immer grinsen bei dem geilen V8-Sound 
Fand es letztes Jahr lustig, als er uns letztes Jahr wegen der Standheizung angesprochen hat, weil er das in seinem X6 nicht hatte, darauf hin hat er sich einfach einen neuen X6 mit Standheizung bestellt. Ist ja nicht so, dass man die nicht nachrüsten kann


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juni 2013)

In Grund und Boden rammen brauch man den X6 nicht, er hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und es gibt genügend Autos die deutlich hässlicher/ prolliger etc. pp. sind. Im Endeffekt ist dieses Auto halt absolut eine Frage des Geschmackes und ob man sich mit dem "pompösen" Auftreten anfreunden kann. 

Ich persönlich würde ihn nicht fahren, weil er mir ganz einfach zu schwer ist. Jedesmal wenn ich, wie Heute, nach einer Tour im Z4 der Freundin in meinen steige, kommt er mir vor wie ein Dickschiff und macht einfach keinen Spaß, liegt aber auch an dem fehlenden Fahrwerk und dem passenden Motor, trotzdem würde man niemals dieses agile und bissige wie im Z4 haben.

Aber wenn jemand den X6 kauft mit der Argumentation er hätte viel Platz, der hat noch nie in dem Auto gesessen


----------



## JC88 (17. Juni 2013)

Nicht viel Platz, das ist richtig, aber genug platz für mich 

Und zum X6 werde ich meinen Astra sicher behalten. Ein Spaß Auto braucht man nebenbei halt doch noch.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2013)

Der X6 ist für mich einer der schönsten BMWs.
Das Design gibts nirgendwo anders.


----------



## Seabound (17. Juni 2013)

Eindeutig ein Auto, welches polarisiert.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hab letztens auch einen gesehen. In weiß mit schwarzen Felgen und nem 4.0xD. Sieht sehr gut aus, ob das nun prollig ist oder so also da gibt es auch ganz andere. Ich finde die Modelle von VW/Audi auch allesammt zum abgewöhnen. Ob das nun super Qualität sein soll oder nicht aber es ist einfach langweilig und gefühlt gibt es in diesem Konzern seit 10 Jahren keine Weiterentwicklung bezüglich des Designs.

Und wie sie alle über Mercedes geschimpft haben wegen diesen aufgesetzten Displays (Mittelkonsole), und nun bauen es die anderen nach in ihren RS6 usw..
Welches Auto ich als Misslungen halte ist der neue CLA. Wer sich so ein Heck ausdenkt also ich weis nicht aber schön finde ich das nicht. Die neue A-Klasse ist i.O egal wie unpraktisch sie teilweise sein soll. Ich bin dort gespannt ob es Rückmeldungen vom A45 AMG gibt wegen dem Motor.


----------



## totovo (17. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Auto, welches polarisiert.


 
Jap, das ist bei den meisten Autos so! Und das ist auch gut so, sonst gäbe es keine Abwechslung auf deutschen Straßen!


----------



## Zoon (17. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei dem Verbrauch is der X6 jedoch sicher  kein Vertreterauto. Also ohne entsprechendes Einkommen sicher nicht zu  bewegen.


 
Den gibts auch mit dem Diesel aus dem M550d. Meiner Meinung der einzig richtige Motor für den Panzer.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juni 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Den gibts auch mit dem Diesel aus dem M550d. Meiner Meinung der einzig richtige Motor für den Panzer.


 
Absolut nicht. Der deutliche Mehrpreis rechtfertigt die gegebene Leistung in keinem Fall, grade weil die Kiste so schwer ist wird man so gut wie keinen unterschied zwischen 35d und 50d merken. Dazu kommt noch die sehr unausgereifte Tri-Turbo-Technik.

Die getesteten Fahrwerte von m550d und a6 3.0 tdi mit 313ps sind fast identisch. Also lieber den 35d nehmen und wenns irgendwann tatsächlich nicht reichen sollte kann man den ruhig noch chippen lassen.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2013)

Mal was anderes, welche Daseinsberechtigung haben/hatten denn die SDI Motoren von VW?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, welche Daseinsberechtigung haben/hatten denn die SDI Motoren von VW?


 
Sind absolute Langläufer und sparsam


----------



## totovo (17. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, welche Daseinsberechtigung haben/hatten denn die SDI Motoren von VW?


 
Wiki erklärt das doch perfekt : _"Wegen des deutlich reduzierten Aufwands an Regelungstechnik und des  fehlenden Turboladers sind solche Motoren preiswerter,  wartungsfreundlicher und bei der Fehlersuche übersichtlicher als  aufgeladene Motoren."_ 

Allerdings haben die Motoren wohl mehr Nachteile gehabt... schlechte Leistung pro ccm, träge, ...


Edit:   

So könnte man das auch beschreiben:



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sind absolute Langläufer und sparsam



Wobei die neueren TDI Motoren deutlich sparsamer sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Wobei die neueren TDI Motoren deutlich sparsamer sind.


 
Deutlich nun nicht, aber etwas schon, das stimmt. Dafür verbraucht ein SDI unter Vollast so gut wie nix, ist aber auch nicht der Schnellste.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2013)

Deswegen meine ich ja. Bei guter Behandlung hält ein TDI genausolang,
Braucht etwa gleich viel Sprit und ist nicht so träge.
Teilweise sind die TDIs sogar billiger.

Irgendwie sinnlos.


----------



## Zoon (17. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, welche Daseinsberechtigung haben/hatten denn die SDI Motoren von VW?


 
Zustellfahrzeuge: Motor alle 500m an aus an aus, und natürlich immer Feuer Marianne. Ob das so ein komplexer Turbodiesel durchhält ist fraglich

Hier die Postzustellfahrzeuge sind alle Caddy SDI.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Deswegen meine ich ja. Bei guter Behandlung hält ein TDI genausolang,


 
Konstruktionsbedingt eher nein. 
Durch den Turbolader hast du immer mehr fehlergefährdete Teile. Außerdem haben SDIs immer eine niedrige Literleistung und das wirkt sich auch positiv auf die Lebensdauer des gesamten Motors aus.
Kleines Beispiel: Auch den Turbo bekommt man nicht verschleißfrei, da beim Starten immer Trocken/ Mischreibung in den Lagern vorhanden ist ( = Abnutzung ), die sich erst bei genug Öldruck in Flüssigkeitsreibung ändert.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2013)

Gibt aber Reihenweise Vertreter TDIs mit 400k und mehr.
Und ob der Rest des Autos noch so lange hält als das ich ein SDI lohnt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juni 2013)

Jop, Diesel wollen gut behandelt werden, dann können auch diese verdammt lange halten. Meiner ist schon bei 241tkm und hat noch den ersten Lader, erste Injektoren, erste Glühkerzen und erstes Getriebe drin. Deutet z.Z auch nichts auf einen Defekt hin, wobei das bei Getrieben immer ziemlich plötzlich kommt. Meiner bekommt Morgen auch einen Generalcheck, da vermute ich schon das ein Injektor oder oder mindestens die Glühkerzen im Arsch sind.

Aber das ist zu verkraften, er läuft und läuft und läuft.


----------



## Riverna (17. Juni 2013)

Diesel halten in der Regel immer recht lange, egal ob SDI oder TDI. Ein Freund von mir fährt einen Seat Ibiza und hat schon weit über 500.000 Kilometer aufm Buckel und das trotz Rennstrecke und 1/4 Meilen Einsatz. Noch dazu geht das Teil wie Hölle, selbst im Serienzustand.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2013)

Der letzte Passat dagegen hatte nach 30k schon den zweiten Lader.


----------



## Riverna (17. Juni 2013)

Kann aber von schlechter Behandlung kommen, aber ein Turbolader ist halt im Grunde quasi auch ein Verschleißteil. Wobei er schon deutlich länger als 15.000 Kilometer halten darf.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. Juni 2013)

Einige Turbolader sind auch anfälliger als andere.


----------



## totovo (17. Juni 2013)

Naja unser erster Passat TDI fährt immer noch in Polen bei der Verwandtschaft und hat mittlerweile über 600k Kilometer runter  Wir haben ihn damals mit 390k verkauft, weil die Rolle für den Keilriemen verbogen war. Sonst war am Motor nie was kaputt, keine Glühkerze, kein Ventil nichts. doch, einmal die Kraftstoffpumpe!

unser zweiter TDI hatte beim verkauf auch 300k runter. Am Motor auch absolut nie etwas gewesen. Also gerade wenn die Dinger viel Langstrecke bewegt werden sind die praktisch unkaputtbar!

Mal schauen wie lange der doppelt aufgeladene 1,4 TSI durchhält


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. Juni 2013)

Nice! 
Wär das ne Kaufempfehlung für jemanden der wenig Geld hat und das Dinge für 3 Jahre fahren muss?


----------



## totovo (18. Juni 2013)

Ja, also nen TDI (gerade die Pumpe Düse) kannst du bei guter Behandlung ewig fahren 

edit: sowas zum Bsp.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2013)

Klar halten Diesel lange egal ob Sauger oder Turbos, aber eben nicht in der Kurzstrecke! Da dürfte der Sauger dem Turbo deutlich überlegen sein. 

Als normaler Mensch dürfte es aber auch mal ganz abgesehen davon schwer werden einen Motor auf 300tkm zu bringen im ausschließlichen Kurzstreckenbetrieb...


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juni 2013)

Komm grad voner Werkstatt und bin ziemlich zufrieden. Fahrwerkmäßig alles in Ordnung, keine nennenswerten Fehler im Speicher. Lediglich der Klimakompressor springt nicht an, dem geht er aber dann am Freitag auf den Grund. Auch beim Injektortest war eigentlich alles ok bis auf den 3. Injektor der eine leichte aber nicht schlimme Abweichung von +1,xx hatte. Der Meister meinte "Kann dann irgendwann kommen, muss aber nicht".

Hab jetzt für die VA Brembo Sport Max mit normalen ATE Beläge bestellt für 170€, 10L Öl 0w40 von Mobil1 für 70€ und sämtliche Filter von Meyle für 65€. Summa summarum eigentlich ziemlich günstig. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Kombi bremst und beim Öl bin ich diesmal von Castrol Edge umgestiegen, hoffentlich wirds beim Klimakompressor nur was kleines sein dann bin ich rundum glücklich.


----------



## Zoon (18. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gibt aber Reihenweise Vertreter TDIs mit 400k und mehr.



naja  die fahren immer 100te von Kilometern durch  das macht so ein  Turbodiesel nichts aus. Aber ums Beispiel mal wieder aufzunehmen.  Zustellfahrzeug:
Anlassen, Motor ist kalt - egal keine Zeit - volle  Hacke zur Laderampe 200 m  - Motor wieder aus, Auto vollgeladen dann hat  man mit Glück die einzige Langstrecke zu seinem Zustellbezirk. Dann  geht wieder los: Von Haustür zu Haustür: Motor an  Hackengas aus  -  Motor an  Hackengas aus - Motor an  Hackengas aus all over the day. In Verbindung mit:

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER];5375497'da  beim Starten immer Trocken/ Mischreibung in den Lagern vorhanden ist ( =  Abnutzung ), die sich erst bei genug Öldruck in Flüssigkeitsreibung  ändert.[/QUOTE]

sag zum Turbo leise Servus


----------



## alm0st (18. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt für die VA Brembo Sport Max mit normalen ATE Beläge bestellt für 170€



Fahr die Brembo Max mit ATE Ceramic und bin echt zufrieden. Grade bei Nässe ist das Ansprechverhalten kein Vergleich mehr zu den Serienscheiben


----------



## totovo (18. Juni 2013)

Ich habe noch kein DHL/Hermes Booten bei uns gesehen, der sich nur annähernd die Mühe macht den Motor aus zu machen... also von daher...
Aber das stimmt natürlich, dass bekommt, mal unabhängig von der Kraftstoffart, keinem Turbo. Aber die meisten User die sich nen Diesel kaufen, fahren damit auch längere Strecken und nicht nur zum Einkaufen 200m um die Ecke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich habe noch kein DHL/Hermes Booten bei uns gesehen, der sich nur annähernd die Mühe macht den Motor aus zu machen... also von daher...
> Aber das stimmt natürlich, dass bekommt, mal unabhängig von der Kraftstoffart, keinem Turbo. Aber die meisten User die sich nen Diesel kaufen, fahren damit auch längere Strecken und nicht nur zum Einkaufen 200m um die Ecke


 
Ein Motor alle 5m an und aus machen kommt gar nicht gut!


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2013)

Also bei uns macht der Postler seine Karre immer aus (nicht alle 5m sondern vlt alle 50-100m). Immerhin verbringt der trotz allem mehr Zeit außerhalb des Autos wie drin. Eine Elektrokarre wäre da vermutlich nicht ganz schlecht...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2013)

Morgen werden Felgen bestellt 

Werden OZ Formula HLT in 8x18 mit Pirelli PZero in 225/45 r18.
Vom Gewicht her soll die bei der Ultraleggera liegen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Gibt es empfehlenswerte Felgenschlösser, die nicht jeder Dieb sowieso dabei hat  ?


----------



## Zoon (18. Juni 2013)

vorher hatten die bei uns Renault Kangoo im Fuhrpark mit 1.5 dci. Wurden wieder ausgemustert (gegen die Caddy SDI) bestimmt nicht wegen der Praktikabilität sondern weil gerne mal der Turbo salutierte.


----------



## Riverna (18. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> btw. Gibt es empfehlenswerte Felgenschlösser, die nicht jeder Dieb sowieso dabei hat  ?


 
Festschweißen  
Schöne Felgen, die gefallen mir.

@BlindxDeath
Du brauchst meine Lebensgeschichte nicht im Hardwareluxx posten... und ich bin nicht JETZT verlobt sondern seit fast 5 Jahren wenn es dich so brennend interessiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Festschweißen
> Schöne Felgen, die gefallen mir.


 

Auf OZ Felgen sind die Diebe echt scharf 
Einem Bekannten wurden auch die Carbondeckel von seinen Ultras geklaut 
Für die Deckel muss ich mir auch noch was einfallen lassen, damit meine nicht auch irgendwann weg sind.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juni 2013)

Noise Dinger, wieviel hastn gezahlt inklusive Reifen?

@alm0st, ich war auch am überlegen zwischen Ceramic und den Normalen, hab mich dann aber für die Normalen entschieden da der einzige Vorteil der Ceramic der Bremsstaub ist, und das ist bei meinen schwarzen Felgen eh fast Wurst


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Noise Dinger, wieviel hastn gezahlt inklusive Reifen?


 
1540€ für die Felgen + 430€ für die Reifen.
Teures Vergnügen


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2013)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Mir gefallen sie. Wieso hast du eigentlich nicht gleich 19 Zöller genommen? Wegerm Restkomfort?


----------



## Klutten (18. Juni 2013)

Teuer? Sparst du mit ~100€ für einen 18"-Reifen nicht an der falschen Stelle? Was bekommt man denn dafür?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Teuer? Sparst du mit ~100€ für einen 18"-Reifen nicht an der falschen Stelle? Was bekommt man denn dafür?


 
Pirelli PZero in 225/40.
Laut Tests ein sehr guter Reifen 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]
> 
> Mir gefallen sie. Wieso hast du eigentlich nicht gleich 19 Zöller genommen? Wegerm Restkomfort?


 
Würde für mich viel zu teuer werden und die Felge ist dann gleich um die 2KG schwerer.


----------



## Klutten (18. Juni 2013)

Die gibt es bereits in der Preisklasse? Top.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2013)

Jap, hat mich auch gewundert 

Alle Tests zusammengefasst, Note 1,2 
Pirelli P Zero Test Autoreifen


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juni 2013)

18" sind absolut ausreichend und passen optimal von der Optik her. Happig aber, leider geil


----------



## Seabound (18. Juni 2013)

Doch wirklich, schöne Felgen!


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2013)

Gerade mit der Firma gesprochen die im Winter meinen Wagen abstimmen wird, 240PS - 250PS sind realistisch mit E85. Eigentlich kein schlechter Wert für einen 2L Sauger... bin mal gespannt wie gut sich 240PS bei 1147kg anfühlen. Müssten doch eigentlich Welten sein zu meinen aktuellen 162PS auf 1105kg


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2013)

Bekommt man bei dir in der Nähe denn E85? Meinen Motor fahren z.B. angeblich schon eine ganze Reihe an Leuten damit ohne Probleme zu haben, aber ich wüsste gar nicht wo tanken.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Juni 2013)

kommt viel auf die motorcharakteristik an. Wenn der neue sauger ne drehorgel ist und der "alte" gut drehmoment von unten lieferte, werden wohl keine welten dazwischen liegen  Aber ansonsten sind 250 PS auf 1150Kg schon ganz ordentlich, Leistungsgewicht von 4,6 Kg/PS.  Literleistung ist auch ganz gut, serienmäßig ist ja glaub ich immer noch der motor vom S2000 der sauger mit der höchsten serien-literleistung. Allerdings hat der auch Vtec


----------



## computertod (19. Juni 2013)

bei mir ist die nächste E85 tanke 10km weit weg
hatte auch schon mal daran gedacht es mal in meiner Zündapp zu testen, aber das ist mir dann doch etwas viel abstimmungsarbeit und in mein aktuelles Auto will ich da nix investieren^^


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei dir in der Nähe denn E85? Meinen Motor fahren z.B. angeblich schon eine ganze Reihe an Leuten damit ohne Probleme zu haben, aber ich wüsste gar nicht wo tanken.



Bei uns gibt es relativ viele E85 Tankstellen, leider haben schon wieder einige zu gemacht. Aber ich komme jeden Tag von der Arbeit an einer vorbei, vorallem werde ich mit dem roten nicht so oft fahren. Wenn ich da einmal im Monat tanken fahre wird das schon reichen. Zum primitiven Kilometer abreißen wird der graue bleiben, eventuell lass ich den auch auf E85 mappen. Aber muss erstmal sehen wieviel ich mit E85 mehr verbrauche. Am Ende lohnt es sich vielleicht gar nicht. 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> kommt viel auf die motorcharakteristik an. Wenn der neue sauger ne drehorgel ist und der "alte" gut drehmoment von unten lieferte, werden wohl keine welten dazwischen liegen  Aber ansonsten sind 250 PS auf 1150Kg schon ganz ordentlich, Leistungsgewicht von 4,6 Kg/PS.  Literleistung ist auch ganz gut, serienmäßig ist ja glaub ich immer noch der motor vom S2000 der sauger mit der höchsten serien-literleistung. Allerdings hat der auch Vtec



Es ist der gleiche Motor wie jetzt auch, nur das er aktuell 190PS 196nm hat und dann 240PS 230nm. Drehzahl muss zwar ein wenig angehoben werden, aktuell liegt die maximal Leistung bei 6800U/Min an und der Begrenzer bei 7200U/Min. Das wird sich denke ich ziemlich genau um 500U/Min - 700U/Min verschieben. Ich will aber auf jedenfall unter 8000U/Min mit dem Begrenzer bleiben... Stimmt der S2000 hat mit 241PS aus 2L schon eine ordentliche Literleistung. Aber Nissan hat einen 1.6L Motor mit 197PS, Honda hat auch noch so einen Motor aber die Daten hab ich da nicht im Kopf. Liegen aber in etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau wie der 1.6L Nissan Motor, sind halt keine reinen Straßenmotoren sondern eigentlich für den Rennsport entwickelt worden und wurden dann irgendwann in normalen Fahrzeugen verbaut (ab Werk). 

Ich hab auch sowas wie VTec, bei Nissan schimpft sich das nur Neo VVL.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Juni 2013)

So gestern haben wir den Beetle aus der Autostadt abgeholt - ist nun doch der 2.0 TSI geworden. Beim "Empfang des Autos" gleich mal die Fehlersuche gestartet und natürlich fündig geworden - man ist ja bei VW 

1. VW-Logo war noch mit Kleberesten versehen (ist vielleicht kleinlich aber muss ja nicht sein)
2. Steinschlag linker Kotflügel vorne 
3. Tiefe Kratzer bis aufs Blech rechter hinterer Kotflügel

Ansonsten kann man sagen, dass die Kiste gut nach vorne Marschiert, das DSG schaltet butterweich, es klappert (noch) nichts und der Innenraum geht in Relation des Kaufpreises auch in ok. Bis auf dicke Alus und dem Navi ist ausstattungsmäßig alles drinnen. Rein optisch ist das Auto schon eine große Geschmackssache - wer möchte kann jetzt flamen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2013)

Wie teuer war es denn? 
Sofern du die Indiskretion gestattest.


----------



## totovo (20. Juni 2013)

Hübsch 

Wäre was für die Freundin. Die würde sich freuen 

edit: ich würde mal so auf ca. 34-35k € Neupreis schätzen? Wenn es die Highline Ausstattung mit allen Extras ist


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2013)

Wie viel hat der denn runter das der schon Kratzer aufm Kotflügel und Steinschläge vorne hat?

Zum Beetle allgemein:
Er ist schöner als sein vorgänger, wobei er jetzt nicht unbedingt mein Lieblings-VW ist


----------



## Mick-Jogger (20. Juni 2013)

Der Käfer ist am schönsten


----------



## totovo (20. Juni 2013)

Im Tacho stehen glaube ich 365km, wobei das auch nur der Trip wert sein kann^^


----------



## watercooled (20. Juni 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Zum Beetle allgemein:
> Er ist schöner als sein vorgänger, wobei er jetzt nicht unbedingt mein Lieblings-VW ist


 
Same. Ich finde ihn nicht schlecht, gibt aber deutlich schönere VW´s. Hat schon was das Design  
Wenn man sieht was Sidney aus seinem Beetle gemacht hat dann gefällt er mir fast schon 

Aufm Tacho stehen Trip 165,x? Aber aufgrund des Zustandes des innenraums würde ich sagen der ist neu!


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2013)

Wenn er neu ist dürfte er ja keine Kratzer bis aufs Blech haben. Geschweige denn nen Steinschlag


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Juni 2013)

Interessant, das "Feedback" scheint ja recht positiv zu sein. Ich persönlich muss ja zugeben, dass ich mir lieber einen Golf 7 GTI PP gekauft hätte, wenn es ein VW sein müsste. 

Also, um auf eure Fragen einzugehen: 

Der Preis liegt laut Liste bei rund 37500€, wobei es mit den 20% Rabatt vom Online-Autohaus schon wieder ganz anders aussieht. 

Wir haben ihn als Neuwagen gekauft, obwohl er bei Auslieferung schon 19,8 km drauf hatte - keine Ahnung ob das normal ist. Jedenfalls handelt es sich um einen Steinschlag und um zwei drei Tiefe Kratzer in einem Kotflügel. 
Den Steinschlag würde ich allerdings eher als abgekratzte Lacknase vom Lackieren bezeichnen. 

Die Fotos habe ich auf einem Rastplatz gemacht, da haben wir schon ein paar Kilometer runter gehabt, bzw. die genannten 165 km. Die Schäden sind vermutlich beim Verladen entstanden? Ich habe keine Ahnung, vor allem ärgerlich, da man jetzt wieder in die Werkstatt fahren kann, um das i.O. zu bringen. Allgemein schon ärgerlich aber was soll man da groß machen?


----------



## Seabound (20. Juni 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Wir haben ihn als Neuwagen gekauft, obwohl er bei Auslieferung schon 19,8 km drauf hatte - keine Ahnung ob das normal ist.



Meiner hatte 17 km auf der Uhr. Scheint also ok zu sein.

Wenn du die Kratzer nicht direkt bei Auslieferung reklamiert hast,  wirds wohl schwierig werden,  VW Transportschäden nachzuweisen.


----------



## Lee (20. Juni 2013)

Naja, wenn er nicht als Firma eingekauft hat gilt die ersten 6 Monate ab Kauf ja die Vermutung, dass die Schäden schon vorher da waren. Sprich VW muss beweisen, dass es anders ist.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juni 2013)

Echt?

Also wenn mir jetzt einer die Karre verkratzt, kann ich das Renault in die Schuhe schieben?

Bzw. die Frage ist doch,  ob ich nicht beim Kaufvertrag irgendwo im  Kleingedruckten stehen habe, dass ich das Auto im äußerlich einwandfreien Zustand übernommen habe.  Wenn ich den Vertrag unterschrieben habe,  Pech gehabt.


----------



## Lee (20. Juni 2013)

Unter Umständen ja. Aber es kann  sein, dass in den AGB's was gegen solche Fälle drin steht. Oder dass du etwas unterschrieben hast wie "Ich habe die Ware frei von Mängeln erhalten und trete alle späteren Sachmangel Ansprüche ab" (was ich jedoch bei nem Auto bezweifle). Ist die normale Gewährleistung. Wie genau das bei Autos jetzt ist weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht ist das speziell bei Kratzern etwas schwieriger. Bin kein Jurist und kenn nur die konstruierten Schul-Fälle, also kein Gewähr^^
Steht im Übrigen in §476 BGB wenn du das nachlesen möchtest.

Bei Hirschi dürfte das halt weil das Auto gerade mal nen Tag alt ist und nur 150km aufm Tacho hat einfacher sein und vermutlich auch über Kulanz geregelt werden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Juni 2013)

Von dem abgesehen, dass das Auto privat gekauft wurde, habe ich die Fehler schon bei der Abholung angegeben, habe mir das auch schriftlich geben lassen, von WOB bestätigt. So kann ich jetzt zu einem VW Händler fahren und das richten lassen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juni 2013)

Dann is ja alles gut.


----------



## BlindxDeath (20. Juni 2013)

fast alle in reih' und glied 
bis auf muttis C5...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2013)

Was mich mal interessieren würde... wenn ihr nur 3 Dinge neben der Serienausstattung wählen dürftet welche wären das?


----------



## BlindxDeath (20. Juni 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde... wenn ihr nur 3 Dinge neben der Serienausstattung wählen dürftet welche wären das?


 
gesamtes M-Paket, schöne Felgen und das große Navi.


----------



## JC88 (20. Juni 2013)

Kommt drauf an was alles zur Serienausstattung dazu gehört 

Dabei sein muss definitiv:

Passende Sitze (Sport/Komfort je nach Hersteller)
Passendes Lenkrad (Beispielsweise mit Schaltwippen, unten abgeflacht, etc. pp)
Kein Leder


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2013)

Klima (automatik)
Xenon / LED Scheinwerfer
Alus

Sofern die Punkte nicht schon Serie sind...


----------



## ich558 (20. Juni 2013)

Bei mir wärs Xenon, größere Felgen und Navi. Ohne das finde ich so gut wie jedes Auto serienmäßig zu langweilig. Vor allem Xenon macht viel in Sachen Optik aus.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. Juni 2013)

Klima
6-Gang Schaltgetriebe (mit größerem Motor)
Xenon

Navi selber ist mir nicht so wichtig, hab ja ein TomTom hier stehen und im Notfall mein Handy...
MfG


----------



## Re4dt (20. Juni 2013)

-Sportpaket je nach Marke (AMG Paket, M-Paket, Opc, R-Line usw...) 
-Standheizung 
-Großes Navi 

Seit gestern hab ich nun auch den Lappen. Ein Wahnsinns Gefühl irgendwie


----------



## winner961 (20. Juni 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> -Sportpaket je nach Marke (AMG Paket, M-Paket, Opc, R-Line usw...)
> -Standheizung
> -Großes Navi
> 
> Seit gestern hab ich nun auch den Lappen. Ein Wahnsinns Gefühl irgendwie



Glückwunsch Red4t ich hab meinen schon seit März.

Jemand ne Empfehlung für einen klein- oder kompaktwagen als anfängerauto ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juni 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Empfehlung für einen klein- oder kompaktwagen als anfängerauto ?


 
Preisbereich, Wegstrecke pro Jahr, Autobahn oder eher Stadt, Vorlieben, etc.


----------



## winner961 (20. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Preisbereich, Wegstrecke pro Jahr, Autobahn oder eher Stadt, Vorlieben, etc.



Preisbereich bis 2000-3000€ 
Wegstrecke 10000-15000
Autobahn:Stadt 65:35
Vorlieben praktisch klein spritsparend günstige Versicherung Marke relativ egal aber eher Richtung Frankreich oder Japan (also Renault und Peugeot oder toyota und usw. Kein Fiat oder Nissan oder Opel)
Sollte sich auch ein wenig sportlich fahren lassen und eine Klima wäre schön


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juni 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Preisbereich bis 2000-3000€
> Wegstrecke 10000-15000
> Autobahn:Stadt 65:35
> Vorlieben praktisch klein spritsparend günstige Versicherung *Marke relativ egal aber eher Richtung Frankreich oder Japan (also Renault und Peugeot oder toyota und usw. Kein Fiat oder Nissan oder Opel)*
> Sollte sich auch ein wenig sportlich fahren lassen und eine Klima wäre schön


 
Ok, da bin ich raus. Von denen habe ich wenig Ahnung


----------



## Seabound (20. Juni 2013)

In dem Preisbereich ist halt wenig zu wollen. 

Twingo oder so. Aber das is nicht sportlich. Peugeot 1.irgendwas (kenn ich mich nicht aus). Aber das ist vermutlich auch nicht sportlich.

Japanische Autos kenn ich mich nicht aus. Ein Micra ggf., aber das ist auch nicht sportlich.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2013)

Einen SportKa könnte es mittlerweile für den Preis geben, aber niedrigen Verbrauch hat der nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2013)

Ein kleiner alter Franzose? Da würd ich die Finger von lassen! Mal abgesehen von der Technik ist z.B. ein Twingo furchtbar zu fahren.

Bei den einschlägigen Japanern, Koreanern und auch bei den deutschen Marken macht man normal nix falsch, das ist ausgereifte Technik (wobei, richtig schlechte Autos gibts ohnehin nicht mehr). 

Mein Tipp wär ein Fiesta oder ein Corsa (auch wenn du Opel ausschließt - warum eigentlich?) das ist solide Technik, bezahlbare Ersatzteile, große Auswahl und bei Bedarf auch ein breites Händlernetz (wenngleich man bei so ner Kiste kaum zum Freundlichen fahren wird).

Ansonsten eben noch die Asiaten wobei bei denen die Auswahl nicht so groß und Ersatzteile oft tendenziell teurer sind. 

Gerade die Ersatzteilkosten sind für mich ein Argument bei so ner billigen Karre. Immerhin kaufst du ja so ein Auto nicht deshalb weil du auf alte Kisten stehst, sondern weil das Geld knapp ist und da sind die Unterhaltskosten eben auch mit zu berücksichtigen. Schau auch mal auf die Versicherungseinstufungen der möglichen Kandidaten.

Benzin bzw. Dieselverbrauch ist auch ein Argument, wobei bei deiner kleinen Laufleistung reißt ein halber Liter hin oder her es auch nicht raus.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> fast alle in reih' und glied


 
Hihihihi du hast Glied gesagt.


----------



## watercooled (20. Juni 2013)

Warum lache ich grad so arg? 

Dann hol dir eben nen alten Polo G40. Der ist billig, sauklein und sportlich.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juni 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Preisbereich bis 2000-3000€
> Wegstrecke 10000-15000
> Autobahn:Stadt 65:35
> Vorlieben praktisch klein spritsparend günstige Versicherung Marke relativ egal aber eher Richtung Frankreich oder Japan (also Renault und Peugeot oder toyota und usw. Kein Fiat oder Nissan oder Opel)
> Sollte sich auch ein wenig sportlich fahren lassen und eine Klima wäre schön


 
Nissan Sunny GTi, auch wenn du keinen Nissan wolltest.


----------



## computertod (20. Juni 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann hol dir eben nen alten Polo G40. Der ist billig, sauklein und sportlich.


 
Die sind aber meistens verheizt, bzw der lader ist fertig, oder sind verdammt teuer...


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. Juni 2013)

peugeot 106 ist meine empfehlung


----------



## Beam39 (21. Juni 2013)

Für mich ganz klarer Favorit Golf 3. Zwar etwas teurer in der Versicherung dafür in so gut wie jeder Kategorie unschlagbar. Den als 1.8er und viel Spaß beim fahren.


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Juni 2013)

heut erster Versuch mit dem neuem Rig an nem Golf 3 VR6 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier und da muss am Setup noch was geändert werden.. der ausleger wippt noch zu sehr.
gefällt mir aktuell nicht so sehr, aber ist ja der erste Versuch ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klarer Favorit Golf 3. Zwar etwas teurer in der Versicherung dafür in so gut wie jeder Kategorie unschlagbar. Den als 1.8er und viel Spaß beim fahren.



Inwiefern unschlagbar? Das ist auch bloß ein normales Auto, wie alle anderen auch. Außerhalb von D und der entsprechenden "Fach"presse ohnehin...


----------



## Riverna (21. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klarer Favorit Golf 3. Zwar etwas teurer in der Versicherung dafür in so gut wie jeder Kategorie unschlagbar. Den als 1.8er und viel Spaß beim fahren.


 
Was kann ein Golf 3 den so unschlagbar gut was andere Fahrzeuge aus der Zeit nicht können? Abgesehen davon das der 1.8er eine absolute Spaßbremse ist?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2013)

Ich schlage den Golf 4 vor, mit z.B der 1.6l Maschine.
Bis 3000€ gibt es schon gute.


----------



## winner961 (21. Juni 2013)

Spricht was gegen eine Toyota Corolla ?


----------



## Zoon (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn du wirklich beim Golf 3 als Fahranfänger einsteigst, viel Spass mit den Versicherungstarifen  abgesehen das man bei dem gerade die ersten Produktionsjahre beim Rosten zugucken kann was der größere Knackpunkt ist.

Lieber was als Anfängerauto was nicht so bekannt ist bei "verdächtigen Käuferkreisen". Hatte damals nen Suzuki Swift Baureihe EA. Davon gibts leider auch kaum welcher mehr - alle wohl weggerostet 

Den seit 2005 erhältlichen Nachfolger kannst dir aber mal anschauen.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

Fallen euch spontan Autos ein, die eher ein Kleinwagen, aber durchaus bisschen höher sind wie z.B. Cross Polo oder Opel Meriva ???


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Davon gibts leider auch kaum welcher mehr - alle wohl weggerostet


 
Mein erstes Auto war ein Fiesta BJ 78 oder 79... Da hat man auch beim Rosten zusehen können...



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Fallen euch spontan Autos ein, die eher ein Kleinwagen, aber durchaus bisschen höher sind wie z.B. Cross Polo oder Opel Meriva ???


 
Du hast ja die Verdächtigen schon genannt, dazu ne alte A-Klasse, ein Mini Countryman - die allerdings beide aus meiner Sicht furchtbar zu fahren sind...

Dann dieser hässliche Nissan - der Name fällt mir grad nicht ein.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Fallen euch spontan Autos ein, die eher ein Kleinwagen, aber durchaus bisschen höher sind wie z.B. Cross Polo oder Opel Meriva ???


Fiat Panda und wenn man sie klein nennen will Renault Kangoo(=Citroen Nemo), VW Caddy etc. .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Fallen euch spontan Autos ein, die eher ein Kleinwagen, aber durchaus bisschen höher sind wie z.B. Cross Polo oder *Opel Meriva *???


 
Wer fährt denn das Geschwür freiwillig ( außer Rentner ) ?


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Ford Fusion


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2013)

Hier vielleicht noch die Grundlagen für das 1. Auto : Erstes Auto kaufen - Ratgeber für Fahranfänger - Anfängerauto

Edit: Ein Seat Ibiza wäre ja vielleicht auch eine Alternative: 
Bsp:
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...-01&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=125000


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn das Geschwür freiwillig ( außer Rentner ) ?


 

Der ist für meine Ommmma das passt schon 
Caddy, Kangoo und sowas ist schon viel zu groß

Sie ist vorher immer nen Golf gefahren.

Aktuell in meiner persönlichen engeren Auswahl sind: A-Klasse, Skoda Fabia, Golf Plus, Opel Meriva
aber kp was meine Oma davon hält  bin erstmal am sammeln


Ich bin ja eher so der BMW Mensch, aber die normalen sind VIEL zu tief und nen X1 ist eig zu teuer/groß.... LEIDER


----------



## Beam39 (21. Juni 2013)

Der Golf 3 war mein erstes Auto mit 1.6 Maschine an der ein bisschen was gemacht wurde, und für einen Fahranfänger wie ich es war, war die Motorisierung absolut ausreichend. Ich denk Heute noch gern an das Auto und die kurze Zeit zurück, dafür brauch ich keine Meinung einer Fachpresse. Er war leicht(!) tiefergelegt und hatte 15" Alus drauf, kein Sportauspuff, kein böser Blick, nichts. Und trotzdem stand er als Coupe mit der grünen Farbe super da.

Er hing bissig am Gas und ist auch seine 190 laut Tacho gelaufen und hat Spaß beim Schalten gemacht. Mehr brauch kein Fahranfänger der Welt. Er hat deutlich mehr spaß gemacht als mein jetziges Dickschiff. Zudem war er zuverlässig. Ich bin den 5 Monate gefahren und in diesen 5 Monaten hatte ich so gut wie jede Woche 600km Strecke zu fahren, mehr als einen Ölwechsel hat er nicht bekommen und hat auch nicht mehr gewollt. Dazu kommen die ganzen "Experimente" die ich mit der Kiste gemacht habe, sei es das Schalten mit Zwischengas zu lernen oder X-Mal die Handbremse in einer Kurve zu ziehen und die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem "Querfahren" zu machen.

Am Ende ist bloß das Kupplungsseil gerissen aber das war zu verkraften bei einem Kaufpreis von lächerlichen 650€. Zum Schluss hats nen guter Bekannter geschenkt bekommen der sein Auto versenkt hatte und was zum Überbrücken brauchte, ist den auch fast 2 Monate so gefahren wie übergeben und letzten Endes wurde das Auto nach Afrika verschifft.

Er hatte halt noch an den Kotflügeln vorne die üblichen Roststellen, aber wen kümmert das bei so einem Preis schon. Von daher ist das Auto für mich persönlich unschlagbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eher so der BMW Mensch, aber die normalen sind VIEL zu tief und nen X1 ist eig zu teuer/groß.... LEIDER


 
Dann warte doch auf den 2er...


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

x2 ? oder was meinst du
mir sagt das gerade NIX

Edit: Hab das gerade mal bei google eingegeben:

Sieht schick aus, ist aber eher nen coupe und dauert bestimmt noch ein bisschen länger bis der rauskommt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit einem 3er aus ? 
Viel Auto für wenig Geld.
Bsp:
BMW 318i als Limousine in brühl

2. Bsp:

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...000&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=125000


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

3er geht gar nicht und E46 ist viel zu alt, wenn ich Sie mal abhole mitm 3er E91
dann kommt sie da ja gerade so rein und raus mal gar nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2013)

Wo ist denn der E46 alt ? Viele Kleinwagen sind technisch nicht viel neuer.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> x2 ? oder was meinst du
> mir sagt das gerade NIX


 
ne, ich meine den neuen 2er (F45 und Konsorten), das ist ja quasi ein Golf Plus



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der E46 alt ? Viele Kleinwagen sind technisch nicht viel neuer.


 
Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass Kleinwagen technisch hinter den Größeren herhecheln.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der E46 alt ? Viele Kleinwagen sind technisch nicht viel neuer.


 
Produktionszeitraum:	1998–2007


@Zappaesk: oh ja F45 sieht sehr sehr gut aus, war das nicht die Baureihe, die es auch mit 3 Zylinder und Frontantrieb geben soll.
Also quasi kein BMW mehr ist...

Laut BMW Archiv ist der BMW F45  ein 1er Touring mit Baujahr 2014 - 2021

2er hab ich nur das hier gefunden: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> oh ja F45 sieht sehr sehr gut aus, war das nicht die Baureihe, die es auch mit 3 Zylinder und Frontantrieb geben soll.
> Also quasi kein BMW mehr ist...


 
Na dann mach dich auf einige Überraschungen gefasst...



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Laut BMW Archiv ist der BMW F45  ein 1er Touring mit Baujahr 2014 - 2021


 
Na wenn das so ist...


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

Für Oma reicht auch ein BMW mit Frontantrieb, aber mir würde sowas NIE ins Haus kommen


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Immer diese leichtfertige Verwendung des Wortes "nie"...

Wenn erst mal die ersten 3er (und vlt. auch 5er?) mit 3 Zylindermotor rumfahren wird vermutlich der eine oder andere, der dies bislang mit genau so einem "nie" ausgeschlossen hat dennoch einen fahren wollen/müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2013)

Im Grunde ist ein 5 Zylinder ja auch nicht viel besser ausgeglichen. Und von dem Träumen eine ganze Menge Leute...
Mit nem vernünftigen Massenausgleich kann das durchaus was werden.
Der 3-Zylinder von Ford soll ja auch kaum mit den allseits verschmähten Krawallbrüdern aus kleinen Asiaten vergleichbar sein.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

Ja hast wohl recht, aber ich finde das ein wenig übertrieben... wenn ich mir einen BMW kaufe, dann weil so ein Auto mega viel Spaß macht beim Fahren.
Die aktuellen Modelle mit 2l 4 Zylinder mach auch noch spaß, sind aber jetzt schon gar kein Vergleich zu den älteren 6 Zylindern, wie sie samtig weich hochdrehen einfach nur geil 
Bei nem 3 Zylinder kann ich mir sowas gar nicht vorstellen und dazu noch Frontantrieb, dann brauche ich mir auch keinen BMW kaufen, denn damit ist alles eben genau NICHT vorhanden was für mich einen BMW ausmacht und du hast keine Freude mehr beim Fahren.

Es sei denn du hast nen 3 Zylinder in Kombination mit der Hybrid-Technik, dann auch gerne den Motor auf Frontantrieb und die Elektromotoren auf die Hinterachse oder anders herum, das könnte evtl. auch noch fetzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der 3-Zylinder von Ford soll ja auch kaum mit den allseits verschmähten Krawallbrüdern aus kleinen Asiaten vergleichbar sein.


 
Ich weiß zufällig, dass der Ford 3-Zylinder in München als Benchmark angesehen wird...

Der fährt aber auch wirklich gut!

Aber zum Thema "dann ist ein BMW kein BMW mehr" fallen mir diverse Diskussionen ein, die um Daimler geführt wurden als die den 190er, die V6 Motoren und auch die A-Klasse eingeführt haben. Da wurde auch jedesmal der Untergang des Abendlandes herauf beschworen - der blieb aber aus und Daimler war mit all diesen an Stammtischen hochumstrittenen Entscheidungen erfolgreich... Bei BMW wird das vermutlich ebenso sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2013)

BTW, die neuen 3 Zylinder von BMW klingen ganz gut


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

und fahren auch ganz gut...

Wobei ein wenig nach Nähmaschine klingen die dann doch!


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

Ja ich will auch gar nicht bestreiten, das BMW damit keinen Gewinn macht bzw. Erfolg hat, nur für mich persönlich würde so ein Auto nicht in Frage kommen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

richtig wäre "für mich persönlich kommt so ein Auto *momentan *nicht in Frage"


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

..... gibts die dann auch als Diesel?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> ..... gibts die dann auch als Diesel?


 
Ich denke nicht, wird dann wohl zu unruhig laufen.

Hier noch 2 videos zum 3 Zylinder.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1P9VCYvJI3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7GE6SGcT_eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Klanglich um Welten besser als viele 4 Zylinder.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> ..... gibts die dann auch als Diesel?


 
ja sicher



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, wird dann wohl zu unruhig laufen.
> 
> Hier noch 2 videos zum 3 Zylinder.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du die schon mal live gehört? Nähmaschine! Wobei ich einen 3 Zylinder vom Sound her schon immer interessanter als einen 4 Zylinder gehalten habe


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn man 177PS aus nem 3 Zylinder holt, dann ist das bestimmt auch nicht gerade sparsam oder?
Ich dachte da kommt irgendwas mit um die 120 maximal bei rum...
Der Sound ist auf jedenfall schonmal gut, zumindest unter Last, im Standgas nicht so wirklich


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Die Leistung hat ja erst mal nix mit dem Verbrauch zu tun. Insofern warum sollte der Motor nicht sparsam sein?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Wenn man 177PS aus nem 3 Zylinder holt, dann ist das bestimmt auch nicht gerade sparsam oder?


 
Warum sollte es nicht ? Ich schätze leicht sparsamer als ein 4 Zylinder mit der Leistung schon aufgrund der geringerern Reibung.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

Es wird sich zeigen sobald ein entsprechendes Auto auf dem Markt ist, auch gerade im Bezug auf Verschleiß, Langlebigkeit, aber so lange wartet meine Oma nicht xD


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Na der 3 Zylinder kommt im Herbst in diversen Varianten auf den Markt. Der F45 folgt dann nächstes Jahr... Wie lang kann sie denn noch warten?

Ansonsten halt doch ein Meriva - mein Schwiegervater hat das auch (der hatte auch den A schon) und die sind gar net mal so unpraktisch.


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Juni 2013)

Naja wird vermutlich in den nächsten 1 bis maximal 3 Monaten was.


----------



## XE85 (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Wenn man 177PS aus nem 3 Zylinder holt...



177PS aus den 1,5 Litern wird sicher nicht das maximum sein denke ich. Das sind 118PS/Liter, der M50d leistet schon heute 127PS/Liter. Über 200PS aus dem 3 Zylinder werden da sicher kommen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> 177PS aus den 1,5 Litern wird sicher nicht das maximum sein denke ich. Das sind 118PS/Liter, der M50d leistet schon heute 127PS/Liter. Über 200PS aus dem 3 Zylinder werden da sicher kommen.


 
das Problem dabei ist, dass man dann den neuen 4 Zylindern das Wasser abgräbt. Dessen Basismotoren haben definitiv auch keine 200PS


----------



## der_yappi (21. Juni 2013)

PrincePaul schrieb:


> Fallen euch spontan Autos ein, die eher ein Kleinwagen, aber durchaus bisschen höher sind wie z.B. Cross Polo oder Opel Meriva ???



Peugeot 1007 oder Audi A2 würden mir einfallen...


----------



## Zoon (21. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn das Geschwür freiwillig ( außer Rentner ) ?



mit  so eine Meriva hatte ich schon meinen Spass mit dem Dienstwagen warum  ich den Meriva nicht abschütteln konnte ... nun gut lies ihn vorbei ...  OPC 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, wird dann wohl zu unruhig laufen.
> 
> Hier noch 2 videos zum 3 Zylinder.



Hören  sich auf jeden Fall besser an wie die aktuellen Turbo 4 Zylinder. Und  BMW definiert sich halt über das "Triebwerk" und den Sound, oder wie  wäre es wenn Harley Davidson nur noch allerwelts 4 Zylinder in ihre  Maschinen schraubt 

Bzw. können die im Video schon wieder nicht zwischen Twinturbo und Twinscroll turbo unterscheiden


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Juni 2013)

ohne mir die Diskussion über 3-Zylinder hier im Thread durchgelesen zu haben...
Soll ich das tun? ist das in irgendeiner Art und Weise für mich interessant? ^^


----------



## Beam39 (22. Juni 2013)

Das Video was King geposted hat, würde ich mir schon angucken. Find ich ziemlich geil den Sound   Klingt für mich ein wenig wie ein 6-Zylinder Boxer.


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Video was King geposted hat, würde ich mir schon angucken. Find ich ziemlich geil den Sound   Klingt für mich ein wenig wie ein 6-Zylinder Boxer.


 
Frage is halt, is das der Originalsound oder hat das Ding Lautsprecher im Auspuff? Egal wie, vermutlich Sounddesign.


----------



## Riverna (22. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann dieser hässliche Nissan - der Name fällt mir grad nicht ein.



Micra? Pixo? Juke? 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Er hing bissig am Gas und ist auch seine 190 laut Tacho gelaufen und hat Spaß beim Schalten gemacht. Mehr brauch kein Fahranfänger der Welt. Er hat deutlich mehr spaß gemacht als mein jetziges Dickschiff. Zudem war er zuverlässig. Ich bin den 5 Monate gefahren und in diesen 5 Monaten hatte ich so gut wie jede Woche 600km Strecke zu fahren, mehr als einen Ölwechsel hat er nicht bekommen und hat auch nicht mehr gewollt. Dazu kommen die ganzen "Experimente" die ich mit der Kiste gemacht habe, sei es das Schalten mit Zwischengas zu lernen oder X-Mal die Handbremse in einer Kurve zu ziehen und die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem "Querfahren" zu machen.
> 
> Er hatte halt noch an den Kotflügeln vorne die üblichen Roststellen, aber wen kümmert das bei so einem Preis schon. Von daher ist das Auto für mich persönlich unschlagbar.


 
Und wo genau sind nun die Argumente die deine Aussage stützen das der Golf 3 unschlagbar wäre?


----------



## XE85 (22. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> das Problem dabei ist, dass man dann den neuen 4  Zylindern das Wasser abgräbt. Dessen Basismotoren haben definitiv auch  keine 200PS



Ich glaube das dürfte sogar das Ziel sein die Basis 4er durch den 3er zu ersetzen. Gerüchte sprechen ja davon das es bald 6 Ender nurmehr bei 300PS aufwärts geben soll. Beim aktuellen 5er Facelift ist das bei den Benzinern sogar schon der Fall, nachdem der 30i Sauger gestrichen wurde.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Frage is halt, is das der Originalsound oder hat das Ding Lautsprecher im Auspuff? Egal wie, vermutlich Sounddesign.


 
Normalerweise klingen 3 Zylinder auch in etwa wie 6 Zylinder Motoren, da z.B. der Reihen 6 Zylinder stark vereinfacht zwei 3 Zylinder Motoren darstellt.


----------



## Mosed (22. Juni 2013)

Da Motorklang ohne Nachhilfe nur aus Hubraum entstehen kann, ist bei den kleinen Motoren Sounddesign nötig. Z.B. über Lautsprecher oder passende Resonatoren.
Ein V8 klingt auch nur gut mit viel Hubraum und nicht zu viel Drehzahl. Siehe Formel 1 damals - nur Geschreische.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2013)

Beim V8 ist es noch etwas anders:
Das blubbern amerikanischer V8s kommt von der "falschen" Zündreihenfolge.


----------



## Riverna (22. Juni 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Da Motorklang ohne Nachhilfe nur aus Hubraum entstehen kann, ist bei den kleinen Motoren Sounddesign nötig. Z.B. über Lautsprecher oder passende Resonatoren.
> .


 
Das ist falsch, wie könnte sonst ein Wankler gut klingen? Der hat auch wenig Hubraum. Warum klingen unterschiedliche 2L Motoren auch unterschiedlich? Warum hört man vom V8 teilweise nur ein leises säuseln?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum hört man vom V8 teilweise nur ein leises säuseln?


 
Flat-Plane und Cross-Plane 



Mosed schrieb:


> Ein V8 klingt auch nur gut mit viel Hubraum und  nicht zu viel Drehzahl. Siehe Formel 1 damals - nur  Geschreische.


 
s.o.
Formel1 Kurbelwellen war damals Flat-Plane, soweit ich weiß.
Amerikanische, nicht hochleistungs V8 Motoren hatten/haben meistens Cross-Plane Kurbelwellen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2013)

Ich verzweifel im Moment mal wieder leicht.. Zwei Werkstätten haben nur mit den Schultern gezuckt mit der Aussage: "Ohne Eintrag im Fehlerspeicher können wir nichts tun."
Folgendes: Mein Golf 4 (1,4l) ruckelt beim Beschleunigen. Meist wenn man nach ner Ampel den Zweiten etwas höher zieht. Zwischen 2.000 und 3.000 rpm ruckts dann einmal kräftig. Zwischendurch ist auch mal zwei-drei Mal nichts bei ansonsten selbem Verhalten. Manchmal "verschluckt" er sich auch direkt beim Anfahren. Man lässt die Kupplung kommen, geht aufs Gas -> *ruck* und fast aus. Da fängt er sich aber direkt wieder. Es nervt aber extrem. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ne Idee? Zündkerzen sind neu (~4000km drin), Zündspulen sind inzwischen alle Revision F, Luftfilter ist mit den Kerzen neu gekommen, AGR-Ventil kam nach Dauerruckeln im Februar neu. Das Problem habe ich jetzt schon seit knapp 8-9000km - ganze Zeit über keinen Fehlerspeichereintrag wegen Zündaussetzern oder ähnlich...


----------



## ich558 (22. Juni 2013)

Woher kommt es eigentlich, dass ein Diesel anders klingt als Benzin wenn man jetzt mal vom gleichen Hubraum ausgeht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juni 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Woher kommt es eigentlich, dass ein Diesel anders klingt als Benzin wenn man jetzt mal vom gleichen Hubraum ausgeht?


 
1. Diesel sind Selbstzünder
2. Durch die DPF wird nochmal richtig Klang "gefressen"
3. Durch die hohe Kompression auch ein anderes Geräusch

Wenn man einen Diesel mit Downpipe ohne DPF hat, kling es schon nicht schlecht.
BMW 123D reprogram vs 120D reprogram &downpipe+straigt miltek - YouTube
bmw 120d milltek vtech - YouTube

bei r6 bzw. v6:
330d Brutal CSL Eigenbau auspuff - YouTube

Audi A5 Coupé S-line 3.0 Tdi 320 PS Auspuff - Sound - YouTube
Bei dem Audi wird nix an Dämpfern oder ähnlichem drinn sein


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Juni 2013)

hören sich wie staubsauger an


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Juni 2013)

"Guter" klang ist sowieso geschmackssache, die einen mögen halt lieber einen dumpfen, "bollernden" klang sowie z.B. die amikisten ihn haben, die anderen finden dagegen hochdrehende, kurzhubige und vergleichsweise kleinvolumige motorensounds geil, wie z.B. Ferrarimotoren, Formel1-Motoren oder besser noch Motorradmotoren  Genauso geschmackssache ist der sound der verschiedenen Zylinderzahlen, die einen mögen V8, die anderen V10, andere wiederrum R4 oder R6


----------



## ich558 (22. Juni 2013)

Alter Verwalter der Audi hört sich ja krank an


----------



## Mosed (22. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, wie könnte sonst ein Wankler gut klingen? Der hat auch wenig Hubraum. Warum klingen unterschiedliche 2L Motoren auch unterschiedlich? Warum hört man vom V8 teilweise nur ein leises säuseln?


 
War bezogen auf kraftvoller guter Sound im "Tieftonbereich". Und paradebeispiel dafür ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch ein 6,x Liter AMG Motor beim Beschleunigen - das ist für mich ein guter Sound. Oder mancher Ami mit dicken Motor.
Aus 2 Liter oder 1,5 Liter kann halt naturgemäßig nicht so ein Sound kommen. 
Oder sagen wir es anders: Mit viel Hubraum guten Sound zu erzeugen ist einfacher als aus wenig - Geschmackssache ist es natürlich auch.
Auf jeden Fall kann man es hören, wenn ein Auto viel Hubraum hat - und diesen Klang finde ich gut. 

Dass alle Motoren anders klingen ist ja klar - Das Triebwerk ist anders von der Geometrie, die Abgasanlage ist anders, die passive Akustikabstimmung ist anders.
Und ein Wankelmotor lässt sich ja eh nicht vergleichen, da das kein Hubkolbenmotor ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juni 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das dürfte sogar das Ziel sein die Basis 4er durch den 3er zu ersetzen. Gerüchte sprechen ja davon das es bald 6 Ender nurmehr bei 300PS aufwärts geben soll. Beim aktuellen 5er Facelift ist das bei den Benzinern sogar schon der Fall, nachdem der 30i Sauger gestrichen wurde.


 
Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich rede nicht von den aktuellen Motoren, sondern von den neuen Motorengeneration, die mit dem F56 debütiert.

Das die aktuelle Basismotorisierung durch die 3-Zylinder abgelöst wird ist ja eh klar. Aber auch die neuen 4-Zylindermotoren haben nicht alle automatisch 200PS und mehr!


----------



## Zoon (22. Juni 2013)

Der Audi hört sich ja geil an .. fast wie der LMP in Lemans



Mosed schrieb:


> Ein V8 klingt auch nur gut mit viel Hubraum und  nicht zu viel Drehzahl. Siehe Formel 1 damals - nur  Geschreische.



Kommt auch auch den Zündwinkel an. Die V8  Motoren der DTM klingen zum Beispiel richtig öde (Flat Plane), während - aktuelles  Beispiel in Le Mans der Toyota V8 richig gut anhört 
Der typische AMi V8 ist Crossplane  - FlatplaneMotoren bauen deutl. kompakter was im Rennsport ja auch nicht unwichtig ist. D



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich verzweifel im Moment mal wieder leicht..


Wie sehen denn die Zündkerzen aus - leicht bräunlich (Motor läuft "gesund") oder sind die zwärzlich oder gar feucht?
Ist  das ein Extrem Kurzstreckenauto?  Bzw such mal ne Werksstatt die auch  noch Oldschool Methoden kennt und nicht verzweifelt wenns die diagnose  per Laptop versagt.
Hört sich nach Gemischaufbereitung an, Drosselklappenpoti gibt kein klares Signal mehr, verdreckter Luftmassenmesser


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juni 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Zündkerzen aus - leicht bräunlich (Motor läuft "gesund") oder sind die zwärzlich oder gar feucht?
> Ist  das ein Extrem Kurzstreckenauto?  Bzw such mal ne Werksstatt die auch  noch Oldschool Methoden kennt und nicht verzweifelt wenns die diagnose  per Laptop versagt.
> Hört sich nach Gemischaufbereitung an, Drosselklappenpoti gibt kein klares Signal mehr, verdreckter Luftmassenmesser


 Also die alten Kerzen (da gabs das Prob auch schon) waren bräunlich. Haben mein Dad und ich extra nach geguckt. Kurzstrecke sieht der eigentlich eher selten. Am Tag sieht der normal auch seine 30-40km am Stück... Vielleicht am Wochenende mal kurz in die Stadt rein, dann sinds 7-8km. Alles was kürzer ist wird eh mitm Fahrrad erledigt .
Der BCA hat übrigens keinen LMM . Das funktioniert bei dem über irgendein "Unterdruckzeug".


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, wie könnte sonst ein Wankler gut klingen? Der hat auch wenig Hubraum. Warum klingen unterschiedliche 2L Motoren auch unterschiedlich? Warum hört man vom V8 teilweise nur ein leises säuseln?



Ein Wankel klingt nicht gut. Punkt!


----------



## Zoon (22. Juni 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der BCA hat übrigens keinen LMM . Das funktioniert bei dem über irgendein "Unterdruckzeug".



Sind da noch alle Schläche dicht?


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2013)

Komm grad von der VLN am Nürburgring. Rennen wurde abgebrochen wegen Unfall mit "Personenschaden". Der Fahrer ist gestorben.

Edit: Fahrer hatte wohl Herzinfarkt und ist dann verunfallt.


----------



## Zoon (22. Juni 2013)

Wurde gerade auch in der Sportauto Seite gepostet


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juni 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der typische AMi V8 ist Crossplane  - FlatplaneMotoren bauen deutl. kompakter was im Rennsport ja auch nicht unwichtig ist. D


 
Der Hauptvorteil der Flatplane ist das geringere Gewicht an der Kurbelwelle, daraus folgt ein besseres hochdrehen. Ein Nachteil ist der unrundere Lauf, diesem wird aber bei Rennmotoren mit leichten Bauteilen entgegengewirkt.




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ein Wankel klingt nicht gut. Punkt!


 
Ich mag die auch nicht gerne hören, außerdem frisst ein Wankel alle Betriebsstoffe, die er irgendwie fressen kann


----------



## Zoon (22. Juni 2013)

Wankel klingt nicht gut? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=az39eqLIbyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2013)

Ich schau grad die 24 Stunden von LeMans. Allan Simonsen, der Fahrer des Aston Martin, der in der ersten viertel Stunde des Rennens verunglückt ist, ist im Krankenhaus verstorben. 

Wohl ein schwarzes Wochenende im Rennsport.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ein Wankel klingt nicht gut. Punkt!


 
Er klingt zu mindestens besser als jeder 4 Zylinder.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juni 2013)

Wie lange braucht eine Werkstatt eigentlich um Bremsscheiben zu wechseln?

Ich komme drauf weil sie das bei den 24h ja in unter 3 Minuten hinbekommen haben, die bei 911 zu wechseln.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juni 2013)

Eine Werkstatt achtet auf viele Sachen wie z.B. erneueren der Blättchen zwischen Halter und Beläge oder Rostentfernung unter der neuen Bremsscheibe. Das wird im Motorsportbereich natürlich nicht... denke in 5Min schafft man es pro Seite ohne Probleme.  Wenn man alles macht wie es sich gehört, ca 10Min pro Rad. Kann man aber auch nicht vergleichen, da der Aufbau der Bremse komplett anders sein wird.


----------



## Seabound (23. Juni 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wankel klingt nicht gut?
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az39eqLIbyU



Im Vergleich zu jedem anderen Rennmotor klingt der hier auch nur wie ne Blechbüchse





Riverna schrieb:


> Er klingt zu mindestens besser als jeder 4 Zylinder.




Heut gibts doch eh nur noch der RX8. Und der klingt wie ein Staubsauger. Ob einem sowas gefällt, ist natürlich einf Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juni 2013)

Der MR2 aus meiner Halle läuft nun auch mittlerweile wieder einigermassen, die Idioten in der Werkstatt haben doch ernsthaft den falschen Zahnriemen verbaut. Darum verstellt sich die Karre ständig und läuft dann nicht mehr...


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der MR2 aus meiner Halle läuft nun auch mittlerweile wieder einigermassen, die Idioten in der Werkstatt haben doch ernsthaft den falschen Zahnriemen verbaut. Darum verstellt sich die Karre ständig und läuft dann nicht mehr...


 
Deswegen bevorzuge ich es auch Dinge die ich selber erledigen kann auch selber zu machen. Ne Werkstatt eines Bekannten, mit allem drum und dran, steht mir Gott sei Dank zur Verfügung. Konnte heute selber sämtliche Filter, Öl und Bremsen in Ruhe und sauber wechseln ohne das irgendeiner rumpfuscht. Und wenns dann in Bereiche geht wo ich keinen blassen schimmer von habe ist der Bekannte da, hilft und zeigt wie es geht und was zu tun ist.

Man will sich gar nicht vorstellen wie da teilweise in anderen Werkstätten gearbeitet wird, klar nicht bei jeder, aber bei sehr vielen.


----------



## totovo (25. Juni 2013)

Das Problem ist halt, das viele Leute dazu weder den Raum haben noch die Zeit. Ich würde es auch gerne selbst machen, aber auch wenn ich eine Werkstatt hätte, wüsste ich nicht, wo ich die Zeit hernehmen sollte, zur Zeit zumindest nicht


----------



## computertod (25. Juni 2013)

meine Moppeds warte ich bereits alle selber, fürs Auto fehlt mir ne Bühne und die Lust an dem Eimer was zu machen  naja, solang Vatern die Werkstatt zahlt^^


----------



## SupprDeitsch (25. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er klingt zu mindestens besser als jeder 4 Zylinder.



naja ich mag wankel schon, auch wenn ich seine ganzen nachteile kenne wie zb dass er sprit, öl und dichtungsleisten vernichtet wie sonst was xD

aber jede einigermaßen aktuelle Reihern-4 600er, also Sportbikes o.Ä. ist mit nem guten sportpuff einem wankel ebenbürtig vom sound, mmn  wankel is halt anders aber auch gut...

hab zuletzt erst ne reihen-3-zylinder 2-takt kawasaki gehört DD 750ccm, ~70PS, aberecht genialer sound unter last, im leerlauf oder ohne last is natürlich das typische zweitatkt bobbeln


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juni 2013)

Sehr geiler GTI :



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W6Dxw267oXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Liegt Rundenzeitmäßig sehr dich an einem 911 Turbo, 911 GTS oder einem Vantage V12 und schneller als ein R8 4.2


----------



## Zoon (25. Juni 2013)

Auf die Distanz gesehen also spätestens nach etwa 5 Runden wenn die Vorderreifen runtergeschruppt sind dann sind Porsche und Co aber schnell wieder vorne


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (25. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sehr geiler GTI


 
Ist doch nur ein GTI - was ist daran so geil?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juni 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ist doch nur ein GTI - was ist daran so geil?


 
Kein Untersteuern ( sehr gut gemachtes FW ), über 300PS problemlos auf der VA. fahrbar und granatenschnell. Geiles Tracktool 




Zoon schrieb:


> Auf die Distanz gesehen also spätestens nach etwa 5 Runden wenn die Vorderreifen runtergeschruppt sind dann sind Porsche und Co aber schnell wieder vorne


 
Na eben nicht 

Edit:

Hier der Test: Oettinger-VW Golf GTI Edition 35 im Test: Clubsport-Waffe mit Straßenzulassung - SPORT AUTO


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2013)

Das mag ein gut gemachtes Auto sein. Aber für das Geld würde ich keinen Golf kaufen. Wenn ich in der Preisklasse ein Tracktool wollte, würde ich andere Autos in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. Juni 2013)

Also mir sind bei dem Video ein paar ungereimtheiten aufgefallen...
1. der nimmt die erste (oder zweite) rechts Kurve weit außerhalb der eigentlichen Strecke....
2. auf dem Video sieht es so aus als würde der Hinterreifen ganz leicht an den Kotflügel kommen
Und wenn man dann noch liest das er auf Semislicks unterwegs war hinkt der Vergleich mit den anderen schon ziemlich, ich würde nämlich fast wetten, dass die anderen alle auf Straßenreifen unterwegs waren.

(Muss aber auch dazu sagen das der Golf nicht wirklich mein Auto ist)

Schnell ist die Runde natürlich trotzdem, nur die Bedingungen mit denen diese erreicht wurde sollte man berücksichtigen...


----------



## Zoon (26. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Na eben nicht



Hab den Bericht in der Sport Auto gelesen und bei dem scharfen Setup (negativer Sturz + extreme Vorspur) ist über kurze Distanz mit den Vorderreifen Sense, da solche Settings nunmal Verschleißfördernd sind. Und ein golf ist nun nicht mal als Racer gedacht das es halt so ein scharfes Tuning braucht um gegen Vergleichbare wie nen Megane Cup RS anzukommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2013)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Also mir sind bei dem Video ein paar ungereimtheiten aufgefallen...
> 1. der nimmt die erste (oder zweite) rechts Kurve weit außerhalb der eigentlichen Strecke....


 
Ist normal


Las_Bushus schrieb:


> 2. auf dem Video sieht es so aus als würde der Hinterreifen ganz leicht an den Kotflügel kommen



Könne sein, stimmt.



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Und  wenn man dann noch liest das er auf Semislicks unterwegs war hinkt der  Vergleich mit den anderen schon ziemlich, ich würde nämlich fast wetten,  dass die anderen alle auf Straßenreifen unterwegs waren.



Das Auto scheint auf Semis abgestimmt zu sein, deshalb sehe ich da kein Problem. Fahr mal ein Standardauto mit Semis und beobachte, was passiert 



Zoon schrieb:


> Hab den Bericht in der Sport Auto gelesen und bei  dem scharfen Setup (negativer Sturz + extreme Vorspur) ist über kurze  Distanz mit den Vorderreifen Sense, da solche Settings nunmal  Verschleißfördernd sind. Und ein golf ist nun nicht mal als Racer  gedacht das es halt so ein scharfes Tuning braucht um gegen  Vergleichbare wie nen Megane Cup RS anzukommen.


 
Der negative Sturz hilft den Reifen an der VA 
Bei einem Bekannten sind die Flanken vor dem Profil abgefahren, trotz fast -2° an der VA ( BMW 130i auf Renntrimm )
Nur die Spur lässt die Reifen schneller verschleißen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also die alten Kerzen (da gabs das Prob auch schon) waren bräunlich. Haben mein Dad und ich extra nach geguckt. Kurzstrecke sieht der eigentlich eher selten. Am Tag sieht der normal auch seine 30-40km am Stück... Vielleicht am Wochenende mal kurz in die Stadt rein, dann sinds 7-8km. Alles was kürzer ist wird eh mitm Fahrrad erledigt .
> Der BCA hat übrigens keinen LMM . Das funktioniert bei dem über irgendein "Unterdruckzeug".


 
Mal ein "Update" - ein kurioses... Ich mag es selber nicht so ganz glauben, aber seit eben sind die Symptome nicht mehr aufgetreten... Was habe ich geändert? Haltet euch fest:



Spoiler



Mir ist die Öse am Schlüssel kaputt gegangen und ich habe kurzerhand den Zweitschlüssel genommen... Eventuell schlägt Kapitän Zufall jetzt zu, aber kein Ruckeln/Probleme beim Anfahren oder Anlassen mehr ... Die Tage mal beobachten. Scheint irgendwie aus Richtung Wegfahrsperre (?) zu kommen...



Verdammte Elektronik ...


----------



## der_yappi (26. Juni 2013)

Was Wegfahrsperre-mäßiges hatte ich anno dazumals an meinem Twingo.
Schlüssel 1 ein paar mal runtergefallen - der Bock lies sich nicht mehr starten.
Ersatzschlüssel genommen - lief wieder


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juni 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ein "Update" - ein kurioses... Ich mag es selber nicht so ganz glauben, aber seit eben sind die Symptome nicht mehr aufgetreten... Was habe ich geändert? Haltet euch fest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich ziemlich schlüssig an, aber auf den Mist muss man erstmal kommen, vor allem bei den Anzeichen


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2013)

Wurde schon hier gepostet? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kl8AP6CoyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das zum Schluß mit dem Preis hat mich etwas schmunzeln lassen.


----------



## JC88 (26. Juni 2013)

Viele Wegfahrsperren beziehen sich auf die Einspritzanlage und blockieren diese.

Falls da ein Problem drin hängt ist das klar das der Bock ruckelt und zuckelt...


----------



## totovo (27. Juni 2013)

Der Golf 7 GTI ist einfach ein tolles Auto! Ob er nun zu teuer ist? Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2013)

Der neue Mazda 3 sieht seht gut aus.


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2013)

Er meinte ja, für den Preis vom non Performance Model plus etwas Zubehör bekommt man schon nen BMW M135i. Da müsste ich nicht lange überlegen. 

Bzw für die Kohle würde ich weder den langweiligen und überteuerten Golf noch den BMW kaufen. Da gibts bei weitem schönere und sportlichere Autos. Und für den BMW bin ich schlicht zu groß.


----------



## totovo (27. Juni 2013)

naja beide in Grundkonfiguration sind schon noch gut 10000€ auseinander. Da muss man schon ganz schön viel Zubehör dazu nehmen


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2013)

Bei 39000 € hab ich aufgehört zu konfigurieren. Da war ich halb durch die Ausstattungsliste durch, hatte jedoch noch keine gescheiten Alufelgen am Auto und Farbe aufem Auto. Von dem ganzen optischen Sportschnickschnack garnicht zu sprechen. Ich denke mal, ich wäre bei ca. 45000 € gelandet, so wie ich das Auto "wollte". Aber kein Wunder, wenn die sogar für ne Mobiltelefonschnittstelle Geld wollen. Ich erwarte sowas eigentlich als Serie. Wie gesagt, 45000 € für nen popligen Golf *hüstel*. Wer sich gerne verarschen lässt,  bitte. Nur zu!

Edit: wir sprechen hier noch nicht mal vom Performance Package.


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. Juni 2013)

Apropos verarschen. So komme ich mir auch gerade vor. Hab mehrere Firmen angemailt wegen Kostenvoranschlag für den Einbau einer Standheizung in den A4.
Gerechnet hatte ich mit ~1.600€.

Bis jetzt haben zwei Firmen geantwortet. Einer will 1.999€ und der andere 2.156,94€.
Da gehen schon über 300€ für Thermo Call3 drauf, was ja eigentlich nur ne Smartphone App und ein Empfänger im Auto sind. Hätte eigentlich vermutet,
dass das billiger als eine normale Fernbedienung sein könnte.

Findet ihr 2.000€ OK oder ist das wieder mal "Leipzig-Aufschlag"?


----------



## totovo (27. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei 39000 € hab ich aufgehört zu konfigurieren. Da war ich halb durch die Ausstattungsliste durch, hatte jedoch noch keine gescheiten Alufelgen am Auto und Farbe aufem Auto. Von dem ganzen optischen Sportschnickschnack garnicht zu sprechen. Ich denke mal, ich wäre bei ca. 45000 € gelandet, so wie ich das Auto "wollte". Aber kein Wunder, wenn die sogar für ne Mobiltelefonschnittstelle Geld wollen. Ich erwarte sowas eigentlich als Serie. Wie gesagt, 45000 € für nen popligen Golf *hüstel*. Wer sich gerne verarschen lässt,  bitte. Nur zu!
> 
> Edit: wir sprechen hier noch nicht mal vom Performance Package.


 
Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass das viel Geld ist. Wer so viel Geld für ein Auto ausgibt kauft sich keinen Golf, würde ich auch nicht machen. Aber das ist nun mal bei allen deutschen Herstellern so. Bei BMW zahlst du gleich noch mal mehr für die Sonderausstattung  (und zwar viiiiiiel mehr), oder es gibt gar nichts entsprechendes. Bei Mercedes habe ich jetzt lieber gar nicht erst geschaut.

Auto ist eben immer ne Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe. Das gehört ja irgendwie zum Outfit und da kauft man auch nicht immer nach Preis-Leistung.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich ganz ok für so einen kleinen Motor? Tacho geht scheinbar recht genau, waren laut Navi 231km/h


----------



## Beam39 (27. Juni 2013)

Ist ja nichts neues mehr das man bei deutschen Premiumherstellen Unsummen zahlen muss. Ich hab mir gestern mal aus Jucks und Dollerei nen A6 als Limo mit dem 313ps Diesel zusammengestellt. Ich hatte noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der wählbaren Extras und war bei über 72.000€ angekommen. 

Hab ihn grad mal so voll wie möglich gemacht und komme auf 125.000€, und wir reden hier von einem A6! Und nach spätestens einem Jahr ist die Kiste nur noch die Hälfte wert.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2013)

die meisten autos dieser klasse werden doch eh nur geleast, weil die ganzen "auf dicke hose macher" sich die autos als gekaufte eh nie leisten könnten... ABer die Jahreswagen/Leasingrückgängerkäufer freuen sich


----------



## totovo (27. Juni 2013)

Auf jeden Fall, ich würde mir auch nie ein Auto neu kaufen. 

Wobei sich das mit den teuren Austattungen durchaus auch auf amerikanische und teilweise die Japanischen Hersteller ausdehnen lässt. Also man sollte das nicht so pauschalisieren.
Bei den Franzosen weiß ichs nicht, die interessieren mich alle nicht


----------



## Zoon (27. Juni 2013)

Ich meine bei BMW auch gelesen habe so 3 stellige Beträge für ne popelige AUX/USB Schnittstelle im Auto.  Aber wer einen "Deutschen" mit voller Hütte haben will sollte sich mal Jahreswagen anschauen oder besagte Leasingrückläufer ... 



Riverna schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz ok für so einen kleinen Motor? Tacho geht scheinbar recht genau, waren laut Navi 231km/h


 
Foto Vom Alltags NX?? - rennt doch ganz gut das Eisen


----------



## tobiii (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Community,

Mein neues ERSTES Auto steht fast vor meiner Zimmertür und ich würde es am liebsten mit ins bett nehmen. Es ist ein roter Clio1 1.2

Es war ein Rentnerauto, ist nur im Winter gefahren worden und ist sonst nur gepflegt/aufgebockt worden. ( es hat übrigens nur 50000 km runter)

...soviel zur vorgeschichte. Ich mit meiner jugendlich leichtgläubigkeit möchte einen schönen esd anbringen lassen.

Was haltet ihr davon ----> auspuff siehe link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2T1a-yP_WE


----------



## ich558 (28. Juni 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die meisten autos dieser klasse werden doch eh nur geleast, weil die ganzen "auf dicke hose macher" sich die autos als gekaufte eh nie leisten könnten... ABer die Jahreswagen/Leasingrückgängerkäufer freuen sich



Jetzt kommen wieder die ganzen Vorurteile


----------



## SupprDeitsch (28. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ist ja nichts neues mehr das man bei deutschen Premiumherstellen Unsummen zahlen muss. Ich hab mir gestern mal aus Jucks und Dollerei nen A6 als Limo mit dem 313ps Diesel zusammengestellt. Ich hatte noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der wählbaren Extras und war bei über 72.000€ angekommen.
> 
> Hab ihn grad mal so voll wie möglich gemacht und komme auf 125.000€, und wir reden hier von einem A6! Und nach spätestens einem Jahr ist die Kiste nur noch die Hälfte wert.



hab mal auf der US-Seite ne C6 Corvette konfiguriert. Mit Sportgetriebe, Auspuff, Fahrwerk und Differenzial + einigen Extras grad mal 60.000 US $, das warn zu dem Zeitpunkt wo 1,00€=1,50$ war, dh. grade mal 40000€ für n neues 430PS starkes Targa-Coupe!!!!


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Foto Vom Alltags NX?? - rennt doch ganz gut das Eisen


 
Jepp ist der Alltags-NX. Der Sommer-NX ist ja leider aktuell noch nicht ganz fahrbereit und noch auf 180km/h begrenzt.



tobiii schrieb:


> ...soviel zur vorgeschichte. Ich mit meiner jugendlich leichtgläubigkeit möchte einen schönen esd anbringen lassen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon ----> auspuff siehe link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2T1a-yP_WE


 
Gar nix weil ein Magnaflow an einem nicht japanischen Fahrzeug einfach nur panne aussieht. So ein Ofenrohr gehört nicht an ein Clio, da gehört was anderes dran. Entweder ein schicker Doppelrohrauspuff oder was vergleichbares. BMW´s, Audis und Konsorte mit Magnaflow bekommen in der Regel doch nur Hohn und Spott ab.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2013)

SupprDeitsch schrieb:


> hab mal auf der US-Seite ne C6 Corvette konfiguriert. Mit Sportgetriebe, Auspuff, Fahrwerk und Differenzial + einigen Extras grad mal 60.000 US $, das warn zu dem Zeitpunkt wo 1,00€=1,50$ war, dh. grade mal 40000€ für n neues 430PS starkes Targa-Coupe!!!!



Da hast du aber bestimmt auch nicht für nen Aschenbecher zahlen müssen, oder für nen USB Anschluß 250 € hinlegen müssen...


----------



## totovo (28. Juni 2013)

Man sollte ein bisschen vorsichtig sein, wenn man Amerikanische Modelle mit europäischen vergleicht...
habt ihr schon mal in einem Fabrikat von GM gesessen? Die haben ganz andere Ansprüche an die Qualität 

Okay, das rechtfertigt noch nicht den Preisunterschied, erklärt ihn aber teilweise! Wen das nicht interessiert, der ist da natürlich gut bedient


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juni 2013)

tobiii schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Mein neues ERSTES Auto steht fast vor meiner Zimmertür und ich würde es am liebsten mit ins bett nehmen. Es ist ein roter Clio1 1.2
> 
> ...


 
Der 1.2 16V mit 75PS?

Hatte ich in meinem ersten Auto (Twingo) mit ELIA-Doppelrohrauspuff.
Sah gut aus und klang ordentlich.
ELIA ist quasi der Haustuner von Renault - so ähnlich wie Abarth bei FIAT.

Für das Töffchen sollten aber auch ein Remus oder Sebring reichen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2013)

Es wurde auch Zeit: Gallery: yes, Top Gear TV is back! - BBC Top Gear
*
*


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Man sollte ein bisschen vorsichtig sein, wenn man Amerikanische Modelle mit europäischen vergleicht...


Vor allem sollte man vorsichtig sein wenn man amerikanische und deutsche Preise vergleicht. Deutsche Autos sind drüben zum Teil auch billiger und es gibt andere Ausstattungspakete.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte man vorsichtig sein wenn man amerikanische und deutsche Preise vergleicht. Deutsches Autos sind drüben zum Teil auch billiger und es gibt andere Ausstattungspakete.



Kommt halt drauf an auf was man Wert legt.
 Bei Geiger bokommst du einen Mustang 5.0 inkl. Trackpaket für 43.900€.
Damit hast du dann schonmal ein Auto mit 420 PS und einer recht guten Ausstattung (Leder, Xenon, Audiosystem mit USB, Rückfahrkamera....etc)
Jetzt gehst du mal zu BMW, Audi, Mercedes und fragst mal freundlich was bei denen ein Wagen mit V8 und über 400 PS kostet.......vermutlich wirst du dafür 2 Mustangs bekommen.
Und ja natürlich sind (je nach geschmack) der BMW, Audi und Mercedes besser verarbeitet, innen hübscher.....und sind auf der rennstrecke eventuell eine Sekunde schneller.....wenn du aber nicht jeden Tag das Amaturenbrett streichelst und auf einer rennstrecke zu hause bist.......naja ich würde den mustang nehmen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Juni 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Apropos verarschen. So komme ich mir auch gerade vor. Hab mehrere Firmen angemailt wegen Kostenvoranschlag für den Einbau einer Standheizung in den A4.
> Gerechnet hatte ich mit ~1.600€.
> 
> Bis jetzt haben zwei Firmen geantwortet. Einer will 1.999€ und der andere 2.156,94€.
> ...


 
welche Firmen waren das?
eventuell mal a1 Autoservice oder Bosch kontaktiert?


----------



## totovo (28. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte man vorsichtig sein wenn man amerikanische und deutsche Preise vergleicht. Deutsche Autos sind drüben zum Teil auch billiger und es gibt andere Ausstattungspakete.


 
Genau. Oder es gibt spezielle Modelle, bestes Beispiel: US-Passat, bzw Anfangs den Jetta


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juni 2013)

Ist bei US-Amis dann da schon im Onlifekonfigurator die MWSt angegeben?
Wenn ich richtig im Kopf habe, weicht die Steuer doch dort von Staat zu Staat ab


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Juni 2013)

Tach zusammen, ich hab jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren meinen Führerschein und bald läuft die Probezeit ab. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das die erste erhebliche Stufe, an der die Versicherer die Prämien senken. Deswegen wollte ich bald den Smart (lacht nicht ) einmotten und mir was vernünftiges anschaffen. Geld ist da, habe knapp 10.000€ zur Verfügung von denen ich bis zu 8000 ausgeben würde, der Rest ist erstmal reserviert für Reparaturen, Subwoofer etc. 

Was für schicke Kisten fallen euch da ein? Sollte nicht vor 2000 aus dem Werk gerollt sein, 2 Bierkisten in den Kofferraum kriegen und sportlich zu fahren sein. Hatte mich schon so in Richtung BMW 3er umgeguckt, aber der ist mir zu anfällig. Die Technik muss robust sein, ich kann mir als (angehender ) Student keine permanenten Defekte leisten.


----------



## computertod (28. Juni 2013)

warum nix vor 2000? da gibts auch gut ausgestatte Fahrzeuge zu akzeptablem Preis 
kommt aber auch wieder ganz drauf an was du alles haben willst


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Juni 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> warum nix vor 2000? da gibts auch gut ausgestatte Fahrzeuge zu akzeptablem Preis
> kommt aber auch wieder ganz drauf an was du alles haben willst


 
Alleine schon wegen der Sicherheit. Meine Mutter pocht auf ABS ESP und 4 Airbags.


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, ich hab jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren meinen Führerschein und bald läuft die Probezeit ab. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das die erste erhebliche Stufe, an der die Versicherer die Prämien senken. Deswegen wollte ich bald den Smart (lacht nicht ) einmotten und mir was vernünftiges anschaffen. Geld ist da, habe knapp 10.000€ zur Verfügung von denen ich bis zu 8000 ausgeben würde, der Rest ist erstmal reserviert für Reparaturen, Subwoofer etc.
> 
> Was für schicke Kisten fallen euch da ein? Sollte nicht vor 2000 aus dem Werk gerollt sein, 2 Bierkisten in den Kofferraum kriegen und sportlich zu fahren sein. Hatte mich schon so in Richtung BMW 3er umgeguckt, aber der ist mir zu anfällig. Die Technik muss robust sein, ich kann mir als (angehender ) Student keine permanenten Defekte leisten.


 Hätte nen gepflegten SLK 320 aus 2002 abzugeben. Allerdings nicht für 8000€.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Juni 2013)

Die neue Corvette wird hier wahrscheinlich irgendwo im Bereich zwischen 70.000€ und 90.000€ liegen, und dann wahrscheinlich schon fast voll. Natürlich kommen die Amis auch Heute noch lange nicht an die Verarbeitung deutscher Hersteller ran, aber sie haben schon ziemliche Fortschritte gemacht und haben ne Anmutung die mir völlig reichen würde.

Man muss ja nichtmal richtung USA ausweichen sondern kann in Deutschland bleiben oder auch Konzernintern. Bevor ich mir son A6 Diesel für 125.000€ kaufe, hole ich mir lieber gleich nen RS6 oder S8 oder oder oder, und verzichte auf das ein oder andere kleine Extra.

Aber zum Glück muss ich mich mit solchen Problemen nicht rumschlagen, ich halte von den ganzen Assistenten und Extras nichts. Keine Ahnung wer sowas nötig hat, aber mein Opa ist ohne zurecht gekommen, mein Vater ist ohne zurecht gekommen und ich komm auch ohne zurecht, ich brauch keine Systeme die für mich einparken oder die den Abstand für mich einhalten. Höchstens nen Tempomat, das reicht dann aber auch.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Alleine schon wegen der Sicherheit. Meine Mutter pocht auf ABS ESP und 4 Airbags.


 Ich denke kaum das ein Polo 4 sicherer ist als eine E Klasse 210.
Hilft beim Sicherheitsaspekt nicht wirklich weiter, alles von vor 2000 abzulehnen.


----------



## computertod (28. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Alleine schon wegen der Sicherheit. Meine Mutter pocht auf ABS ESP und 4 Airbags.



am besten wirds sein, wenn du selber mal auf mobile und co schaust und wennst n paar Favoriten hast postest du sie hier und lässt dir was dazu sagen


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich denke kaum das ein Polo 4 sicherer ist als eine E Klasse 210.
> Hilft beim Sicherheitsaspekt nicht wirklich weiter, alles von vor 2000 abzulehnen.



Wie war nochmal gleich das YouTube Video vom Crashtest Renault Modus gegen nen Saab aus den 90er? Der Saab ist vollkommen kollabiert und der Modus hatte nur kaputte Knautschzonen, sonst nix. Ich würde alles vor 2000 ablehnen. Nicht nur wegen der Airbags und ESP. Auch die Stähle für die Fahrgastzellen haben sich weiter entwickelt, bzw. Sind heute auf ganz andere Belastungen ausgelegt. Die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2013)

Man sollte aber nicht den Fehler machen eine zerknautschte Front als "falsch" ab zu stempeln.
Starre Fahrgastzellen sind wichtig und die gibt es seit Mitte der Neunziger. Der Rest soll sich verformen. Sonst hat man den Smart-Effekt: Auto bleibt heil aber Fahrer wird durch die Beschleunigung getötet.
Was Crashtest an geht ist der E36 von BMW das letzte "große" Auto was man meiden sollte. Damit ist 2000 die "sichere" Grenze, aber Modelle anderer Hersteller die um 95 neu auf den Markt kamen sind zum Teil genau so gut wie der E46 bei BMW.

Eigentlich ist ab hier auch schon alles dazu gesagt:
extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17750-der-auto-thread.html#post5183353


----------



## Zoon (28. Juni 2013)

tobiii schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon ---->


 
lasss den Wagen so wie er ist. Optisch auf dicke Hose machen beim kleinsten Motor muss nicht sein.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Juni 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> welche Firmen waren das?
> eventuell mal a1 Autoservice oder Bosch kontaktiert?


Der teure ist Bosch 
Hab gestern bei Motor Talk gelesen, dass es letzten Winter bei Audi eine Aktion für 1.964,- gab.
Also sollte doch 1600 bis 1800 eigentlich drin sein ...

Die Idee mit 1a kam mir gestern auch, als ich auf der Webasto Seite nach Partnerfirmen gesucht hab.
War heute gleich dort, als ich den Dicken zum Folierer gebracht hab- ist quasi nebenan.

Angebot sollte Montag per Mail kommen.

Bei einem Berliner Bosch-Dienst hab ich gelesen, dass ab 01.07. wieder ne Aktion läuft (250€ Rabatt
auf TC3). Wenn das stimmt, wird´s interessant.


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2013)

tobiii schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ----> auspuff siehe link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2T1a-yP_WE


 
Das hört sich an, als wenn was metallisches locker wäre und mit hoher Frequenz irgendwo gegen scheppert. ^^

Ein Clio 1 dürfte auf Landstraße/Autobahn serienmäßig schon recht laut sein, da würde ich nicht noch eine Brülltüte unten dran schrauben.


----------



## ich558 (28. Juni 2013)

Sound muss zur Leistung passen ich versteh nicht wie man Geld ausgeben kann damit ein 75PS Wagen auffällig laut klingt


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2013)

Sowas nennt sich selbstbewusst!  ;0)


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Juni 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich selbstbewusst!  ;0)


 
Du hast großkotzig mit gesteigertem Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnis und gestörter Selbstwahrnehmung falsch geschrieben


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Du hast großkotzig mit gesteigertem Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnis und gestörter Selbstwahrnehmung falsch geschrieben


----------



## Beam39 (28. Juni 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> lasss den Wagen so wie er ist. Optisch auf dicke Hose machen beim kleinsten Motor muss nicht sein.



Dem gibt es nichts weiter hinzuzufügen. Vermeide den Schritt in diese Richtung, da wird man nur belächelt. Ich kann es verstehen das du auch etwas Veränderung an deinem Auto willst, aber glaub mir spare das Geld lieber und hol dir dann später ne gescheite Kiste, alles andere ist Humbug.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juni 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Du hast großkotzig mit gesteigertem Aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnis und gestörter Selbstwahrnehmung falsch geschrieben



Ja, der war gut...

Ich muss trotzdem sagen, dass ich es genieße,  dass das Auto durchs Sounddesign innen sehr gut und sehr sportlich klingt. Aber nicht aufdringlich. Außen jedoch ists nicht mehr ganz so asozial.  Man wird ja auch älter. 

Übrigens hab ich jetzt 1000 Kilometer runter und bin heut mal etwas durch den Taunus gefetzt. BÄÄÄM. Das Teil geht wie die Pest. Und ich hab noch nicht mal bis zum Schaltblitz gedreht. Bei 3000 Kilometer fällt  auch erst die elektronische Begrenzung von Renault. Dann kommt nochmal etwas Leistung. Auch hatte ich das ESP im Normalmode, also lagen nur 250 PS an. Wenn ich in den Racemode geschaltet hätte oder das ESP ganz ausgeschaltet hätte, wären es 265 PS. Man muß ja aber nicht gleich übertreiben.

Macht wirklich Laune.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juni 2013)

Hab heute einen Anruf von meinem  erhalten.

Der hat sich wegen meinem hohen Ölverbrauch an SEAT gewandt.

Jetzt kommt nächste Woche nochmal ne neue Verbrauchsmessung mit Öl ablassen, wiegen, neu befüllen, 100km fahren und dann da ganze nochmal von vorn.
Wenn der Verbrauch weiterhin so hoch ist, wird zuerst die Kurbelwellengehäuseentlüftung überprüft / gemacht.
Falls das nichts bringt => (wahrscheinlich) neuer Motor


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2013)

tobiii schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ----> auspuff siehe link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2T1a-yP_WE


 
Lass es bitte sein, sieht echt lächerlich aus 
Das Rohr hat ja bestimmt um 100mm Durchmesser und hängt dann auch noch unter der Schürze, was immer bescheuert aussieht.
Der Auspuff würde von der Größe her bei Subaru Imprezas passen, da ist das schon Kult


----------



## Re4dt (28. Juni 2013)

Kann MR-C nur zustimmen. 
Passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Mosed (29. Juni 2013)

Gibts hier E90 Experten?

Meiner (325i Baujahr 2006) schluckt ca. 1 Liter Öl auf 2000 km. Nach dem, was ich so im Internet lese, ist es eventuell die Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung. Der Motor selbst ist eigentlich trocken (klar ist er nicht sauber, aber es "läuft" nirgends Öl raus).
Ich habe in letzter Zeit nicht drauf geachtet, aber einmal bei Vollgas auf 50 km/h raus kam hinten eine dunkle Wolke... (und es ist ein Benziner  )
Oder fällt jemanden noch was anderes ein? Theoretisch Zylinderkopfdichtung, aber dann dürften die Symptome ja stärker sein. (Mehr/Öfters Rauch aus dem Auspuff)

Da BMW 1 Liter / 1000 km als Toleranz setzt, dürfte es nichts werden da auf Gebrauchtwagengarantie zu gehen.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2013)

Ventilschaftdichtung oder Ventilabstreifringe


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juni 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Lass es bitte sein, sieht echt lächerlich aus
> Das Rohr hat ja bestimmt um 100mm Durchmesser und hängt dann auch noch unter der Schürze, was immer bescheuert aussieht.
> Der Auspuff würde von der Größe her bei Subaru Imprezas passen, da ist das schon Kult


 
Das ist das gleiche, als würd ich auf meinen Honda Jazz nen Spoiler anbringen 

Sehe das auch so, entweder ne gescheite Kiste oder es erstmal sein lassen. 

Wenn ich manche sehe, mit ihren Opel Corsa oder Ford Focus, die die zu "angeblichen" Rennfahrzeugen umgebaut haben....nee sieht doch nicht aus


----------



## JC88 (30. Juni 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Oder fällt jemanden noch was anderes ein? Theoretisch Zylinderkopfdichtung, aber dann dürften die Symptome ja stärker sein. (Mehr/Öfters Rauch aus dem Auspuff)



Wenns der ZK oder die Dichtung wäre hättest du vermehrt Kühlmittelverlust und die Wolke wäre weiß.
Ich tippe auch die Ventilschaftdichtung, hab das gleiche Problem derzeit


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Juni 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Oder fällt jemanden noch was anderes ein?


 
Es könnte auch einfach am Motoröl selbst liegen, so wie es bei meinem 300C ist. Bei mir ist es so dass wenn ich Castrol 5W30 einfülle, verbraucht der Motor keinen Tropfen bis zum nächsten Ölwechsel, aber wenn ich das 5W30 von Chrysler nehme, muss ich bis zum nächsten Ölwechsel über 1l nachfüllen. Keine Ahnung wo da der genaue Unterschied ist - beides ist ja 5W30 - aber so ist es.

EDIT:

Da fällt mir gerade auch eine Frage zum Öl ein: Warum ist Ölwechsel mit 5W40 doppelt so teuer als mit 10W40 und Ölwechsel mit 5W30 ist doppelt so teuer als mit 5W40? Die Preise sind etwa so: 20€ - 10W40; 40€ - 5W40; 80€ - 5W30.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wenns der ZK oder die Dichtung wäre hättest du vermehrt Kühlmittelverlust und die Wolke wäre weiß.


 
Muss nicht zwangsläufig sein.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade auch eine Frage zum Öl ein: Warum ist Ölwechsel mit 5W40 doppelt so teuer als der mit 10W40 und Ölwechsel mit 5W30 ist doppelt so teuer als der mit 5W40?


Für den Wechsel darf es gar keinen Preisunterschied geben. Ist schließlich der gleiche Zeitaufwand.
 Aber das Öl kann natürlich unterschiedlich teuer sein.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Juni 2013)

Ich meine natürlich Ölwechsel komplett, also mit Öl und Filter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juni 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich Ölwechsel komplett, also mit Öl und Filter.


 
Mich kümmert das nicht, ich bringe Öl und Filter immer mit 
Ich will gar nicht wissen, was der komplette Wechsel mit 0w40 Castrol Edge Formula rs bei BMW ohne mitgebrachtes Material gekostet hätte 
So habe ich nur 60€ fürs Öl + Filter an Materialkosten gezahlt + Einbaukosten.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2013)

Da bist du bestimmt bei 120Euro  
Ich bezahle für einen Ölwechsel genau 17Euro


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da bist du bestimmt bei 120Euro
> Ich bezahle für einen Ölwechsel genau 17Euro


 
Kommt hin 
17€ ist günstig


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2013)

15Euro fürs Öl, 2Euro fürn Filter. 
Muss ja einen Sinn haben in der Werkstatt zu arbeiten, die Bezahlung wird es wohl eher nicht sein.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Juni 2013)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]
@Riverna

Das ist alles ganz prima, aber warum ist 5W30 so viel teuerer als 10W40? Und welche Sorte ist es für 15€? Ich habe gerade in meine letzte Rechnung geschaut: 7L Castrol Magnatec rund 94€ ohne Filter und Arbeit.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Juni 2013)

Wo kaufst du denn dein Öl? Bei ATU? Ich hab auf Anhieb im Internet deutlich günstigere Angebote gefunden. Beispiel: Magnatec 10w40 10L42€ ohne Versandt; Magnatec 5w40 10L 52€ ohne Versandt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Juni 2013)

Du hast die vorherigen Beiträge nicht gelesen. Das ist ja hier die Frage. Dass 10W40 oder 5W40 billig ist, ist klar, aber warum ist 5W30 so teuer? Das ist die Sorte die bei mienem 300C rein kommt. Genau gesagt kommt dar gar 5W20 rein, aber das gibts in Deutschland kaum wo. 5W30 ist die erste Ersatzsorte.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Juni 2013)

5w30 von Magnatec gibts genauso ab 30€ für 5L. Sind immernoch 60€ für 10L, sprich Reserve hat man dann auch noch.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Juni 2013)

@Spritus:
Ich würde NIE Öl über die Werkstatt kaufen.
Da kassieren die mächtig ab: 1l Castrol EDGE 5W30 für ~40€
Kuck mal nach dem selben Öl zB bei Amazon () - 5l Kanister inkl Versand zum gleichen Preis.

Worin jetzt die Preisunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Ölen (zB in der Werkstatt) solche Unterschiede ergeben


----------



## orca113 (30. Juni 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Spritus:
> Ich würde NIE Öl über die Werkstatt kaufen.
> Da kassieren die mächtig ab: 1l Castrol EDGE 5W30 für ~40€
> Kuck mal nach dem selben Öl zB bei Amazon () - 5l Kanister inkl Versand zum gleichen Preis.
> ...


 
Da muss ich dir recht geben. VW schiesst in der Beziehung den Vogel richtig ab...

Mal nebenbei, ist 25000€ (Preis beim VW Händler) für einen mäßig ausgestatteten GTI 6er mit DSG der 10 Monate alt ist und ca. 7000km auf der Uhr hat überteuert? Ich meine die Dinger stehen bei den Händlern immer für das Geld laut Mobile. 

Was meint ihr was die runtergehen können?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Juni 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> @Spritus:
> Ich würde NIE Öl über die Werkstatt kaufen.
> Da kassieren die mächtig ab: 1l Castrol EDGE 5W30 für ~40€
> Kuck mal nach dem selben Öl zB bei Amazon () - 5l Kanister inkl Versand zum gleichen Preis.


 
Die Preisunterschiede zwischen Werkstatt und Selberkaufen und Selbermachen sind mir sehr wohl bewust. Früher habe ich sowas auch bei allen meinen Autos selbst erledigt. Aber bei diesem ist mir das Werkstatt gestempeltes lückenloses Checkheft wichtig und das kann ich nicht bei selbstgemachtem Ölwechsel machen, außerdem sind es immer mehr Arbeiten als nur Ölwechsel, da ist Öl das geringste. Und da ich es nur einmal im Jahr mache, ist es mir egal ob das Öl 50€ oder 100€ kostet. Ich wollte nur wissen warum einzelne Ölsorten so unterschiedlich kosten.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2013)

Er meinte das du das Öl selbst mitbringen sollst.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Er meinte das du das Öl selbst mitbringen sollst.


 
Genau - ich kauf mir das Öl im www und bring das der Vertragswerkstatt zum wechseln mit.
Wenn das Öl die Norm erfüllt, mucken die nicht und es kommt der Stempel ins Scheckheft


----------



## Mosed (30. Juni 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dass 10W40 oder 5W40 billig ist, ist klar, aber warum ist 5W30 so teuer? Das ist die Sorte die bei mienem 300C rein kommt. Genau gesagt kommt dar gar 5W20 rein, aber das gibts in Deutschland kaum wo. 5W30 ist die erste Ersatzsorte.


 
Sofern es die passenden Freigaben hat, kannst du ja auch 5W40 reinmachen. Die erste Zahl kleiner und die zweite Zahl größer zu wählen ist i.d.R kein Problem, da "höherwertiger". Oder gibt es da nichts passendes?

5W-20 finde ich ganz schön krass niedrig für hohe Temps.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]
> Und welche Sorte ist es für 15€?:


 
Stink normales 10w40 Öl, dass reicht für fast alle Autos aus. Viele Leute schütten sich zu dünnes Öl in den Motor und wundern sich dann das er anfängt zu siffen. Wenn Öl mal auf Betriebstemperatur ist, hat es eh die gleiche Viskosität. 5w30 ist teurer weil es halt "Hochwertiger" ist.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Juni 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Die Preisunterschiede zwischen Werkstatt und Selberkaufen und Selbermachen sind mir sehr wohl bewust. Früher habe ich sowas auch bei allen meinen Autos selbst erledigt. Aber bei diesem ist mir das Werkstatt gestempeltes lückenloses Checkheft wichtig und das kann ich nicht bei selbstgemachtem Ölwechsel machen, außerdem sind es immer mehr Arbeiten als nur Ölwechsel, da ist Öl das geringste. Und da ich es nur einmal im Jahr mache, ist es mir egal ob das Öl 50€ oder 100€ kostet. Ich wollte nur wissen warum einzelne Ölsorten so unterschiedlich kosten.


 
Was für Intervalle fährst du denn? Also ich wechsel mein Öl nach 10tkm mit 1-2tkm Toleranz, dann kommt der Süff raus. Und da komme ich auf gute 2 Wechsel im Jahr. Und mir macht das sehr wohl was aus wenn man mich über den Tisch zieht und das doppelte verlangt, um die 50€ mehr gehts eigentlich gar nicht, sondern einfach um die Tatsache das man gut abgezockt wird. Selbst wenn ich auf das Checkheft angewiesen wäre würde ich sämtliche Teile selber hinstellen und einbauen lassen.

Und das die Preise eigentlich gar nicht sooo extrem voneinander abweichen sieht man ja schnell wenn man im Internet rumguckt. 

Es gibt auch Öl im Baumarkt, ich kenn welche die sich das in die Kiste kippen, und die Zahlen dann 5€ für 5L, der Preisunterschied dort liegt ganz einfach am minderwertigen Öl welches für Motoren gedacht ist die nicht solche Reibwerte entwickeln (Rasenmäher) wie die KFZ-Motoren, dementsprechend beschissen sind die Reibwerte etc. pp. und diese werden bei den "richtigen" Ölen halt optimiert und das Verfahren zur Herstellung ist viel aufwendiger, das ist der einzige Unterschied.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Juni 2013)

Na wer sein Öl alle 10tkm wechselt ist ja wie dazu gemacht übers Ohr gehauen zu werden! Bei dem Intervall lohnt sich das ja auch für die Werkstatt!

Die OEMs empfehlen nicht aus lauter Leichtsinn längere Intervalle sondern fahren diese ja auch so auf dem Prüfstand und im Fahrzeug frei. Dabei werden Bedingungen simuliert die auf der öffentlichen Straße niemals auftreten werden - und auch Gelegenheitsracer werden sich damit sehr schwer tun... aber jeder wie erst meint!

Noch ein Wort zu "zu gutem" Öl. Sowas wird ja von ein paar Leuten tatsächlich gemacht. Hauen sich vermeintlich besseres Öl rein als vom Hersteller angegeben und wundern sich dann über nen Motorschaden. Die dünne Plörre greift u. U. Dichtungen und andere nicht dafür spezifizierte Kunststoffe an und dann hat man den Salat.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2013)

Noch spannender wird die Öldiskussion beim Mini. Ein Kreislauf für Getriebe und Motor sorgt für die lustigsten Begründungen warum dieses oder jenes unbedingt sein muss, garnicht geht etc. pp.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2013)

Nicht jeder der seine Intervalle selber auf 10tkm ist ein "Opfer"... ich mach das auch alle 10tkm obwohl der Hersteller 12tkm - 15tkm vorschreibt. Manche Motoren reagieren da extrem empfindlich, ein Freund von mir hat seinen Motor so zerschossen, er meinte das auch 20tkm gehen. Gleich bei dem ersten "Versuch", hat er nie die 20tkm erreicht. Kettenspanner bekam nicht mehr genug Öldruck und hat somit nicht mehr ausreichend gespannt.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da bist du bestimmt bei 120Euro
> Ich bezahle für einen Ölwechsel genau 17Euro


 
Ich zahle auch nur 36€ fürn Wechsel mit 5W40 mit Filter...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. Juni 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was für Intervalle fährst du denn? Also ich  wechsel mein Öl nach 10tkm mit 1-2tkm Toleranz, dann kommt der Süff  raus.



Chrysler schreibt beim 300C alle 12000km oder alle 6 Monate einen Ölwechsel vor. So viel fahre ich auch etwa im Jahr, eher weniger als mehr, aber an die 6 Monate halte ich mich sicher nicht. Auch Chrysler Vertragswerkstätte machen das nicht. Ich mache alle 10000km oder ein mal im Jahr einen Ölwechsel.



Mosed schrieb:


> 5W-20 finde ich ganz schön krass niedrig für hohe Temps.



Was die Ölsorte selbst angeht, da wird nur mit 5W20 einwandfreie Funktion von MDS garantiert - was die Schmierung selbst angeht, da würde dieser Motor vermutlich mit so ziemlich jedem Öl laufen. Aber austesten werde ich das sicher nicht. Castrol 5W30 scheint für den Motor sehr gut zu sein, er läuft sehr gut damit und verbraucht keinen Tropfen davon.


----------



## totovo (30. Juni 2013)

Ui, also einmal im Jahr habe ich auch immer den Ölwechsel machen lassen, weil den Long Life Service bekomme ich erst in ~3 Jahren voll, dass ist denk ich mal zu lange 


Aber würde mein Papa alle 10Tkm nen Ölwechsel machen... der wäre dann mehr in der Werkstatt als zu hause 

Müssen die Vertragswerkstätten das eigentlich machen, wenn man sein Öl selbst mitbringt? Ich meine der Ölwechsel ist jetzt nicht soooo teuer... 165€ geht schon noch, zwei mal im Jahr, aber wenn man die hälfte davon sparen kann, wieso nicht?


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na wer sein Öl alle 10tkm wechselt ist ja wie dazu gemacht übers Ohr gehauen zu werden! Bei dem Intervall lohnt sich das ja auch für die Werkstatt!
> 
> Die OEMs empfehlen nicht aus lauter Leichtsinn längere Intervalle sondern fahren diese ja auch so auf dem Prüfstand und im Fahrzeug frei. Dabei werden Bedingungen simuliert die auf der öffentlichen Straße niemals auftreten werden - und auch Gelegenheitsracer werden sich damit sehr schwer tun... aber jeder wie erst meint!
> 
> Noch ein Wort zu "zu gutem" Öl. Sowas wird ja von ein paar Leuten tatsächlich gemacht. Hauen sich vermeintlich besseres Öl rein als vom Hersteller angegeben und wundern sich dann über nen Motorschaden. Die dünne Plörre greift u. U. Dichtungen und andere nicht dafür spezifizierte Kunststoffe an und dann hat man den Salat.



Wovon profitiert ein Hersteller wohl mehr, vom Ölwechsel oder von Ersatzteilen wenn mal ein Motor flöten geht weil nach über 20tkm der Motor vor lauter Dreck verreckt? Die Frage lässt sich ziemlich leicht beantworten. Alles was diese Hersteller angeben ist Praxisfern, genauso wie das "Wartungsfreie" Getriebe von GM was in meinem läuft. Das LL Öl lässt Dreck nicht verschwinden und macht das Öl mit jedem gefahrenen KM nicht besser, das ist nunmal so, und Öl welches 20tkm gelaufen ist wird deutlich verschmutzter sein als eines das nur 10tkm gelaufen ist, das sollte sich jeder denken können.

Ein Bekannter fährt diese sogenannte "dünne Plörre" seit 350tkm in seinem e39 530d, insgesamt hat das Fahrzeug über 450tkm gelaufen, und bis Heute musste er weder einen Turbo oder sonstwas am Motor tauschen, bis auf eine Lichtmaschine und einen Injektor. Auch er fährt die 10tkm Intervalle, und er ist bei weitem nicht der einzige der so gute Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Auch ich fahre seit fast 100tkm diese Intervalle und auch bei mir nagelt der Diesel noch mit keinem ersetzten Teil am Antriebsstrang.

Eigentlich ist es relativ unbedeutend welches Öl man sich reinkippt, fährt man kurze Intervalle, bedankt sich der Motor.

Bevor man Leuten Unwissenheit an den Kopf wirft sollte man selber Erfahrungen mit solchen Sachen sammeln, Hersteller geben auch die tollsten Verbräuche an, das das zu 80% ziemlich praxisfern ist, ist ja allseits bekannt.

Und wenn Chrysler Spritus Intervalle von 12tkm vorschreibt, dann werden die sich auch was bei gedacht haben.


@totovo, müssen tun sie es nicht, aber mir ist keine Vertragswerkstatt bekannt die es nicht macht. Solange es die Herstellerfreigabe hat, sollte es kein Problem sein, einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2013)

> 12tkm vorschreibt, dann werden die sich auch was bei gedacht haben





> alles was diese Hersteller angeben ist Praxisfern,



Wenn man sich im gleichen Text selbst widerspricht, ist das immer lustig.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juli 2013)

Ich lasse herstellerkonform alle 30 - 50tkm das Öl wechseln, das ist jetzt fast 300tkm gut gegangen und ich habe keinen Zweifel, das dies auch so bleiben wird.

Wenn kürzere Intervalle herstellerseitig vorgeschrieben werden, so spricht das nicht unbedingt für den Motor. Smart hat ja bei den Motoren der 1. Generation sowas gemacht. Die Motoren sind dennoch wie die Fliegen gestorben...

Moderne und ordentlich gemachte  Motoren kann aber völlig bedenkenlos auch so fahren wie es der Hersteller vorgibt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Müssen die Vertragswerkstätten das eigentlich machen, wenn man sein Öl selbst mitbringt? Ich meine der Ölwechsel ist jetzt nicht soooo teuer... 165€ geht schon noch, zwei mal im Jahr, aber wenn man die hälfte davon sparen kann, wieso nicht?


 
Nein, müssen sie nicht machen, mein Freundlicher macht's aber


----------



## riedochs (1. Juli 2013)

Ich würde mir da die Garantiebedingungen mal genau durch lesen. Sollte was am Motor sein wird die Werkstatt oder der Hersteller das durchaus auf das Öl schieben. Woher soll die Werkstatt wissen das auch wirklich 5w-30 drin ist im mit gebrauchten Kanister? 
An sich sind die Ölpreise in den Werkstätten vollkommen überteuert. Für mein Auto ist es mir egal, ich muss nur alle 2 Jahre hin weil ich nur 16tkm im Jahr fahre.


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2013)

Renault analysiert bei Motorschaden das Motorenöl. Sollte sich dabei rausstellen, dass Öle verwendet wurden, die keine Freigabe hatten, isses Essig mit der Garantie/Kulanz. Den Fall hatten wir bei uns im AH schon zwei mal. 

Ich "tanke" also immer schön die Plörre von Elf. Bekomms ja aber auch billiger.


----------



## der_yappi (1. Juli 2013)

Am gestrigen Sonntag war in den USA wieder das _Race To The Clouds_ am Pikes Peak.

Am Start war Peugeot als Werksteam mit einem Wagen in der Unlimited Class.
208T16 - aber außer dem Namen hatt der Nichts mit dem Straßenwagen zu tun.
3.2l V6 BiTurbo, Allrad, unter 900kg Gewicht - und am Steuer Sebastien Loeb.

Der Rekord aus dem Lezten Jahr lag bei ~9:46min

Loeb hat den Rekord um ~1:30min unterboten. 8:13min auf einer mittlerweile komplett aspahltierten Strecke.
Also nicht mehr die Schotterpiste wie zu Röhrls und Vaatanens Fahrten in den 80ern.
Damals war Röhrl der erste der die 11min unterboten hat (mit einem Audi Sprt quattro S1)
Gefolgt von Vaatanen in einem Peugeot 405T16.


Pikes Peak 2013 (Bilder): Loeb atomisiert Gipfel-Rekord - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juli 2013)

Pikes Peak - Peugeot 405 T16 1990 - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Renault analysiert bei Motorschaden das Motorenöl. Sollte sich dabei rausstellen, dass Öle verwendet wurden, die keine Freigabe hatten, isses Essig mit der Garantie/Kulanz. Den Fall hatten wir bei uns im AH schon zwei mal.


 
Ich fahre 0w40 anstatt 5w30 und mein Freundlicher meinte, solange das Öl die Longlife 04 Freigabe hat, ist es i.O.


----------



## computertod (1. Juli 2013)

also ich hab mal bei nem Freundlichen in der Werkstatt Praktikum gemacht und da war auch einer der sein Öl selber mitgebracht hat, da meinte der Mechaniker (und mein Praktikums 'betreuer') nur "Das ist wie wennst ins Wirtshaus gehst und dein Bier selber mitbringst"


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre 0w40 anstatt 5w30 und mein Freundlicher meinte, solange das Öl die Longlife 04 Freigabe hat, ist es i.O.


 
Hat wohl jede Fabrikat andere Vorstellungen. Renault ist da ziemlich streng. Null Kulanz bei solchen Dingen. Finde auch immer mündliche Aussagen ohne was Handfestes schwierig. Der Händler kann viel sagen, aber wenn man sich im Schadenfalls mit der Kulanzabteilung rumschlagen kann, ist auch nicht lustig. Und ob die der gleichen Meinung sind, wie der "Freundliche" steht auf auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> also ich hab mal bei nem Freundlichen in der Werkstatt Praktikum gemacht und da war auch einer der sein Öl selber mitgebracht hat, da meinte der Mechaniker (und mein Praktikums 'betreuer') nur "Das ist wie wennst ins Wirtshaus gehst und dein Bier selber mitbringst"


 
Die wollen ja auch Geld verdienen und das beim Öl nicht zu knapp


----------



## 1821984 (1. Juli 2013)

Also ich mach den Ölwechsel immer selber. Da kommen dann knapp 5Liter 10W40 rein und gut. Mit Filter usw. kostet der Ölwechsel dann schlappe 35-40€. Und das Öl ist auch nicht schlechter als das wo Mobil1 oder sonst was drauf steht. Wenn ich höre das Leute teilweise mehrere hundert Euro ausgeben nur damit sie vermeintlich einige Liter Qualitätsöl im Motor haben, da muss ich immer grinsen. Und bei den Reifen wird dann meistens das Sparen angefangen

Mein Auto bekommt alle 12 Monate den Ölwechsel und hat dabei dann zwischen 10-15.000 km gelaufen. Die verschiedenen Qualitätsunterschiede vom Motoröl spielen nur eine Rolle wenn man sein Auto nicht richtig wartet. Es gibt auch Autos da ist seit gefühlt 100.000km bzw. die letzten 5-10 Jahre kein frisches Öl reingekommen und da kann man dann mit Sicherheit einen Unterschied messen ob es nun Billiöl oder gutes Shell Helix, Castrol Edge usw. ist. Trotzdem würde ich für ein Allerweltsauto kein Öl kaufen wo der Liter 20€ und mehr kostet. Bei aufgebauten Motoren ist das was anderes aber nicht bei Serienmotoren. Da tanke ich lieber Sprit mit mehr Oktan


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn man sich im gleichen Text selbst widerspricht, ist das immer lustig.


 
Das war so gemeint das jeder Hersteller was anderes angibt, der eine 30tkm und der andere 12tkm und sich dann jeder was dabei denkt, im Prinzip. 

Freut mich ja das du anscheinend Textanalysen durchgenommen hast in der Schule, aber wenn du die Aussagen hinter einigen Sätzen nicht verstehst oder interpretieren kannst, dann lass das lieber sein und stör nicht den konstruktiven Gedankenaustausch der hier des öfteren stattfindet.

@Zappaesk, gut, wie das bei den modernen Motoren ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, meiner ist halt "alt", vielleicht sind diese tatsächlich unempfindlicher was das Thema angeht. Der Motor den ich aber fahre brauch diese kurzen Intervalle, und ich kenne sehr viele die diese kurzen Intervalle fahren und einfach durch die Bank weg gut fahren.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> also ich hab mal bei nem Freundlichen in der Werkstatt Praktikum gemacht und da war auch einer der sein Öl selber mitgebracht hat, da meinte der Mechaniker (und mein Praktikums 'betreuer') nur "Das ist wie wennst ins Wirtshaus gehst und dein Bier selber mitbringst"


 
Darum macht eine normale Werkstatt den Ölwechsel dann auch teurer so das sie das Geld wieder reinholen. Ich kann auch nicht mein Schnitzel mit ins Restaurant nehmen und hoffen das mich das Besteck nix kostet. Ich find es ein Unding in eine Werkstatt das Öl mit zu bringen, ausgenommen natürlich spezielle Öle die man eventuell schlecht oder nur teuer für den Kunden besorgen kann.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Juli 2013)

Naja, bei "normalen" Werkstätten sind die Preise ja recht human, da wäre es in der Tat etwas "to much" wenn man sein eigenes Öl mitbringen würde, aber die Vertragsfutzis verlangen einfach exorbitante Preise, grade die, die genug Geld mit anderen Dingen machen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das war so gemeint das jeder Hersteller was anderes angibt, der eine 30tkm und der andere 12tkm und sich dann jeder was dabei denkt, im Prinzip.


Du hast einmal geschrieben das sie Unsinn sind und einmal das sie sinnvoll sind, das ist ein eindeutiger Widerspruch.
Nicht das was du jetzt geschrieben hast,


> aber wenn du die Aussagen hinter einigen Sätzen nicht verstehst oder interpretieren kannst,


 Ohne es zu verstehen wäre meine Aussage nicht möglich und verstehst deine einige Sätze wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Mosed (2. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich find es ein Unding in eine Werkstatt das Öl mit zu bringen, ausgenommen natürlich spezielle Öle die man eventuell schlecht oder nur teuer für den Kunden besorgen kann.



Dann sollen die mal akzeptable Preise nehmen. Ich kenne bis zu 27€ den Liter. Und das bei Standard 5w-30. Einkaufspreis für den Händler dürfte deutlich unter 5€ liegen. In den 27€ ist dann zwar die Arbeitszeit mit drin, nur wird die Arbeit nicht mehr, nur weil der Motor größer ist und somit mehr Öl braucht.
Mal so als Beispiel: 6,5 Liter Öl wechseln kosten in der Werkstatt 175€. Das 5w-30 kann ich als Endkunde locker für 5,8€/Liter kaufen. Macht ~38€. Selbst wenn ich jetzt nochmal 45€ Arbeitszeit drauf rechne, sind das nur 83€. Mit welcher Berechtigung bekommt der Händler jetzt 92€ geschenkt? Hinzu kommt noch, dass er das Öl günstiger bekommen hat.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Darum macht eine normale Werkstatt den Ölwechsel dann auch teurer so das sie das Geld wieder reinholen.



Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich dann sofort die Werkstatt wechseln. Ich bezahle doch den Arbeitsaufwand des Ölwechsels. Dass eine Werkstatt da noch was draufschlägt, nur weil sie mich beim Öl nicht über den Tisch ziehen kann, wäre für mich eine Frechheit. 

"Meine" Werkstatt tut das nicht. Sonst wären sie mich als Kunden auch los.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juli 2013)

Vor 6 Wochen hab ich meinen Ölwechsel machen lassen, in der Werkstatt.
5,5 Liter 10W40 (Castrol) + Ölfilter = 45€
Wenn man da jetzt noch die Entsorgung, Arbeitsaufwand, Werkstattmiete, Nebenkosten etc. sieht, finde ich den Preis mehr als fair.


----------



## 1821984 (2. Juli 2013)

da die durchschnittliche Ölmenge bei ca. 5 Liter liegt ist jeder Preis um 50€ (je nach Ölhersteller) i.O.

Bei meinem Diesel hab ich auch Castrol Edge drin (gab keine günstigeres) und deshalb hat es mich ca. 50€ gekostet. Bei dem Benziner komme ich immer so mit 30-35€ hin aber wenn ich denn höre was ne Vertragswerkstatt verlangt, da freue ich mich um so mehr.

Am längsten dauert heute teilweise die Entfernung des Unterbodenschutzes, damit man da überhaupt ran kommt. Bei dem Diesel reißt mit Sicherheit der ganze Vorderwagen ab wenn ich mit dem Unterbodenschutz hängen bleibe. Ungelogen bestimmt 15-20 Schrauben und allein fast nen Unding das Teil wieder ran zu bauen


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juli 2013)

Es gibt glaub ich echt kein Autoforum oder Thread über Auto´s wo nicht mindestens einmal im Jahr ne Öldiskussion anfaengt 


Also manche auf Ebay haben echt nen schuss weg mit ihren Preisvorstellungen 
BMW E30 mit M5 Motor + Kompressor M3 M5 M6 - PS-MONSTER!! | eBay


----------



## JC88 (2. Juli 2013)

Je nachdem was und wie am Motor gemacht wurde finde ich den Preis nicht sonderlich überzogen.
Ein wenig "Gewinnpuffer" ist immer drin. Und den Wert den man ins Auto investiert bekommt man eh nicht wieder raus.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juli 2013)

Naja der Preis waer evt. gerechtfertigt wenn da ne Umbau Doku dabei ist, und viel mehr informationen vorhanden waeren, Kein Bild vom Motorraum, keine angaben zur Maschine, steht ja netmal dabei obs nen S38B36 oder S38B38 ist, irgendwie alles sehr dürftige Informationen. Natürlich könnt man sich jetz denken wer sich für sowas interessiert holt sich die Infos direkt, wenn das ding ernsthaft an den Man gebracht werden soll ist Ebay nicht ganz die richtige Plattform find ich. Vorallem wenn man Haendler ist und im Kundenauftrag verkauft, dann will man sich doch allen Stress ersparen und gibt gleich Infos, so rufen da wohl hunderte an um zu merken das es doch nicht das ist was sie wollen weil einfach angaben fehlen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juli 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Also manche auf Ebay haben echt nen schuss weg mit ihren Preisvorstellungen
> BMW E30 mit M5 Motor + Kompressor M3 M5 M6 - PS-MONSTER!! | eBay


 
Wenn der Umbau gut gemacht wurde, sehe ich den Preis als völlig i.O. an 
btw. das wird auch kein Festpreis sein, wenn man den außerhalb von ebay kauft.
Rechne doch zusammen:

- Grundbasis
- Käfig
- Sitze
- Porsche Bremsanlage
- Fahrwerk
- Sperrdiff.
- Motorumbau
- Felgen+ gute Reifen
- Viel Arbeitsaufwand und vielleicht viel Abstimmung


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juli 2013)

Naja das mit dem zusammenzurechnen ist so ne sache, ich komm aus der E30 Scene und weis in etwas was so nen umbau kostet ( in unserem Forum gibts auch nen unsichtbaren Teil für Motorsportler da wird man schon gut mit infos versorgt ), bei wirklich perfekten umbau ist der Preis in der tat gerechtfertigt, das sind aber dann auch Autos die TüV faehig sind, und oder bei reinen Racern das teile mit FIA bzw DMSB Zulassung vorhanden sind, damit man damit auch mehr machen kann als 1/4 Meile rennen oder Driften. Wie gesagt da fehlen grundlegende Infos damit der preis irgendwie gerechtfertigt wird.


----------



## winner961 (2. Juli 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem zusammenzurechnen ist so ne sache, ich komm aus der E30 Scene und weis in etwas was so nen umbau kostet ( in unserem Forum gibts auch nen unsichtbaren Teil für Motorsportler da wird man schon gut mit infos versorgt ), bei wirklich perfekten umbau ist der Preis in der tat gerechtfertigt, das sind aber dann auch Autos die TüV faehig sind, und oder bei reinen Racern das teile mit FIA bzw DMSB Zulassung vorhanden sind, damit man damit auch mehr machen kann als 1/4 Meile rennen oder Driften. Wie gesagt da fehlen grundlegende Infos damit der preis irgendwie gerechtfertigt wird.



Dekay lösch mal ein paar PN's wollte dich das fragen.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juli 2013)

Der ist schon immer leer


----------



## orca113 (2. Juli 2013)

Hi Jungs: Jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines VW Golf 6 GTIs


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. Juli 2013)

Gz, ich hatte den 6er GTD in der Fahrschule...
MfG


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juli 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs: Jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines VW Golf 6 GTIs


 
Einmal bitte die Ausstattung


----------



## ich558 (2. Juli 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs: Jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines VW Golf 6 GTIs


 
Sieht man zwar schon wie Sand am mehr aber schönes und lustiges Auto


----------



## Klutten (2. Juli 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Es gibt glaub ich echt kein Autoforum oder Thread über Auto´s wo nicht mindestens einmal im Jahr ne Öldiskussion anfaengt


 
Ist das ein Wunder? Nirgends sonst wird unverschämt viel Geld verdient, zumindest in den Niederlassungen der Autohersteller. 

Um dem Thema noch etwas zu frönen: Bei mir kommen knapp 8,75l Öl (Castrol Edge 5W-30 LL04) in den Motor. Für dieses verlangt BMW ~235€ + Filter + Arbeitslohn. Alles in allem liegt man also irgendwo bei/über 300€ für einen Ölwechsel. Den Wucherpreis von ~27€ pro Liter kann ich in der Hinsicht nicht nachvollziehen, da ich das *gleiche* Öl in *derselben* Niederlassung im Teiledienst über einen Bekannten für 5!!! Euro pro Liter bekomme. Mein letzter "Zwischendurch"-Ölwechsel nach 15.000km hat mich somit nur 45€ + 10€ Filter gekostet, wohlgemerkt mit original Herstellerware. Dazu kommt, dass der Ölwechsel so einfach und sauber durchführbar war, dass ich ihn auf einem Sonntag mit feiner Jeans und weißem Hemd in 15 Minuten durchgeführt habe - schmutzige Finger? Fehlanzeige. Beim kommenden Ölwechsel in 11.000km, der offiziell (mit Stempel) durchgeführt werden muss, werde ich daher selbstverständlich im Teiledienst das Öl günstig kaufen und dann dem Werker in die Hand drücken. Für die locker gesparten 200€ mache ich mir lieber ein schönes Wochenende und gehe lecker essen.

Wen wundert es da, dass immer wieder so eine Diskussion aufkommt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juli 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Für die locker gesparten 200€ mache ich mir lieber ein schönes Wochenende und gehe lecker essen.


----------



## orca113 (2. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einmal bitte die Ausstattung



Morgen, hab mir grad einen gebrannt draufdde01

Versuchs:

Dynaudio System Front und Heck, Park Pilot, LED Rückleuchten, Sitzheizung, Alarm Plus, Tempomat, Navi, Clomatronic, Berganfahrassiszent, Winterreifen , iPod USB Blabla, und noch zwei weiter aber ich hab keinen plan mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> also ich hab mal bei nem Freundlichen in der Werkstatt Praktikum gemacht und da war auch einer der sein Öl selber mitgebracht hat, da meinte der Mechaniker (und mein Praktikums 'betreuer') nur "Das ist wie wennst ins Wirtshaus gehst und dein Bier selber mitbringst"


 Würde das Bier wie in Kluttens Beispiel 200€ mehr kosten, würde ich dem Wirt sagen er soll sich jemanden anderen suchen, der dumm genug sind im jeden Summe in den Ar**** zu schieben.
Nur geht das beim Auto nicht, wenn man alles bei Vertragswerkstätten machen muss.

Sollen sich einfach weniger dran bereichern und das Problem wäre kleiner.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Juli 2013)

@orca113

Nettes Wägelchen  

@Ölwechsel 

Sofern es zeitlich geht mache ich die Ölwechsel immer selber. Aber nur bei den Autos, die keine Garantie mehr haben - sprich beim Beetle und RRE nicht, beim Polo und Fiat 500 dagegen schon. 

Vor rund vier Wochen den Ölwechsel beim 500er gemacht und siehe da - an der Ölablassschraube tropft es. Da haben die Fiat Mechaniker bei den vorherigen Ölwechsel schön das Gewinde verpfuscht.  Ich frage mich wie man so etwas hinkriegt.
Also einen vernünftigen M12 Gewindeschneider gekauft und ein neues reingeschnitten, größere Schraube rein - fertig. Jetzt ist die Sache wieder komplett dicht. 

So hat übrigens das Gewinde vorher ausgesehen (echt ein Unding): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (2. Juli 2013)

@ Hirschi, Dankeschön.

Freue mich total drauf


----------



## Beam39 (2. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Schleuder, wirst bestimmt viel Spaß mit haben. Aber du weißt, immer schön vorsichtig. 

@hirschi.. tja das ist genau das was ich immer und immer wieder erzähle. Was einige Vertragswerksätten hinbekommen ist unfassbar.


----------



## Riverna (2. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> "Meine" Werkstatt tut das nicht. Sonst wären sie mich als Kunden auch los.


 
So Kunden kann man als Werkstatt aber getrost verlieren, gehst du auch in ein Restaurant und bringst dir deine eigene Cola mit? Gott sei dank steht es einer Werkstatt frei ob sie so Kunden überhaupt haben will, hätte ich eine Werkstatt würde ich dich einfach zur nächsten schicken. Ich persönlich finde es wie gesagt mehr als unverschämt sein Öl mit zu bringen, dass mag bei Vertragswerkstätten ok sein die einen Literpreis von 20Euro aufwärts haben. Eine freie Werkstatt kann das Öl jedoch genau so günstig besorgen und verdient daran noch den einen oder anderen Euro. Alleine am "Arbeitsaufwand" des Wechsels kann keine Werkstatt leben.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juli 2013)

Werkstätten haben das Zeug doch eh Fassweise da stehen (meine zumindest) - da ists doch im Einkauf sowieso schonmal günstiger. Wie schon gesagt: Ich kann mich über den preis für einen Ölwechsel auch nicht beschweren...


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Vertragswerkstätten motzen da nicht rum - die kucken ob das Öl die VW-Freigabe hat / die Norm erfüllt, machen den Wechsel / Inspektion und setzten den Stempel ins Scheckheft.

Und groß motzen können sie sich nicht leisten, als Kunde hat man da schließlich die Auswahl WEM man sein Geld gibt.
Außerdem kann ein zuvorkommender Service eine gute Kundenbindung bedeuten.
Und sowas ist heutzutage mehr Wert als einen Kunden wegen selbst angeliefertem Öl anzumotzen und somit der Konkurrenz zuzuführen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Juli 2013)

Klar wenn das ein LL Oel (504.00, 507.00) ist das kein Problem, wenn du aber ein billig Oel von irgendwo einfuellst und einen Motorschaden hast stehst du leider sehr schlecht da!

Da gibts keine Kulanz und Garantie falls vorhanden erlischt auch!

Ich empfehle immer Castrol 504 507 bei den alten Modellen VW Audi Seat Skoda empfehle ich das 502.01


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte das Castrol EDGE 5W30 und das Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W30 - beide nach VW50400 drin.
Da ich kein LL-Service mache sondern jedes Jahr / alle 15k km kommen muss, hat die Werkstadt gemeint, ich soll auf Öl nach VW50200 gehen.
Jetzt läuft er mit dem Mobil1 NewLife 0W40 nach VW50200

Und wie schon gesagt, es wurde bisher beim selbst angelieferten Öl nicht gemotzt.
Freigabe OK -> Stempel im Scheckheft


----------



## BlindxDeath (2. Juli 2013)

Mein kleiner 19 jähriger Bruder hat zum bestandenem Abitur nen Honda Civic bekommen 
Heut gecheckt und sofort mitgenommen, ist ein cooles Gefährt 
endlich muss niemand von uns seine Autoschlüssel daheim lassen, wenn er auto fahren will 
jetzt haben wir bei nem 4 Personenhaushalt 5 Autos unten stehen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2013)

Schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied... mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch meine Felge über die Bremse bekomme.


----------



## BlindxDeath (3. Juli 2013)

müsste doch vllt passen.
der große Sattel sitzt bestimmt näher an der Nabe dran, als der schwimmende


----------



## orca113 (3. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Schleuder, wirst bestimmt viel Spaß mit haben. Aber du weißt, immer schön vorsichtig.
> 
> @hirschi.. tja das ist genau das was ich immer und immer wieder erzähle. Was einige Vertragswerksätten hinbekommen ist unfassbar.



Dankeschön. Mit 33 ist man aus dem Heizer Alter raus

Viel schlimmer als teures Öl find ich die Parktoken wie die Werkstätten wechseln.

Absaugen oder bei Kaltem Triebwerk das Öl Zackzack ablassen auch wenn noch die dicke Menge drin ist zu machen und neu rein.

Glaube das die teuren Ölpreise der Werkstätten irgendwas anderes kompensieren.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> So Kunden kann man als Werkstatt aber getrost verlieren, gehst du auch in ein Restaurant und bringst dir deine eigene Cola mit? Gott sei dank steht es einer Werkstatt frei ob sie so Kunden überhaupt haben will, hätte ich eine Werkstatt würde ich dich einfach zur nächsten schicken. Ich persönlich finde es wie gesagt mehr als unverschämt sein Öl mit zu bringen, dass mag bei Vertragswerkstätten ok sein die einen Literpreis von 20Euro aufwärts haben. Eine freie Werkstatt kann das Öl jedoch genau so günstig besorgen und verdient daran noch den einen oder anderen Euro. Alleine am "Arbeitsaufwand" des Wechsels kann keine Werkstatt leben.


 
Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich nur für den Ölwechsel in die Werkstatt fahre. Im Normalfall hängt dann da auch noch die Inspektion + ggf. TÜV/ASU, Bremsen etc. dran. Da ist man dann schon schnell mal einige hundert Euro los. Und wenn ich das Öl für 30 Euro statt in der Werkstatt für 100 Euro (nur das Öl) besorgen kann, dann nehme ich diese Ersparnis gerne mit. Sollte mich die Werkstatt deshalb wegschicken: OK, es gibt genügend andere Werkstätten die sich über mein Geld freuen.

Um das ggf. zu verdeutlichen: Bei mir handelt es sich um eine Audi-Vertragswerkstatt und dort nimmt man leider so saftige Aufschläge für das Motoröl. Wie die Preise für Öl bei freien Werkstätten aussehen, kann ich bei uns hier in der Umgebung nicht beurteilen, da ich bislang noch keine aufgesucht habe. 

Dafür hat diese Werkstatt andere Vorteile. Sofern die freie Vorführwagen rumstehen haben, kann ich mir für den Tag wo mein Auto in der Werkstatt steht, einen Leihwagen ohne zusätzliche Kosten mitnehmen und bin mobil. Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil (den sie sich aber höchstwahrscheinlich über die generell höheren Preise gegenüber freien Werkstätten wohl trotzdem bezahlen lassen).

Alles in allem hat sich die Werkstatt aber noch nie beschwert, dass ich mein Öl selbst mitbringe. Ich sehe da auch kein Problem, sofern man vorher freundlich fragt ob das in Ordnung ist und nicht einfach unangekündigt mit dem Kanister unter dem Arm in der Tür steht


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Alleine am "Arbeitsaufwand" des Wechsels kann keine Werkstatt leben.



Wenn eine Werkstatt so schlecht kalkuliert, dass sie vom Arbeitslohn nicht über die Runden kommt, dann geht sie auch zurecht pleite! 

Beim Reifenwechsel bringe ich auch meine eigenen Reifen mit und lasse nur das Aufziehen und Wuchten machen. Bislang hat sich da noch niemand beschwert bzw. geklagt, dass man vom Arbeitslohn nicht leben könne.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn eine Werkstatt so schlecht kalkuliert, dass sie vom Arbeitslohn nicht über die Runden kommt, dann geht sie auch zurecht pleite!
> 
> Beim Reifenwechsel bringe ich auch meine eigenen Reifen mit und lasse nur das Aufziehen und Wuchten machen. Bislang hat sich da noch niemand beschwert bzw. geklagt, dass man vom Arbeitslohn nicht leben könne.


 
Das sehe ich auch so. Wenn der berechnete Arbeitsaufwand die Kosten nicht deckt ist das a) schlecht kalkuliert (aber nicht mein Problem) und b) auch alles andere als transparent, wenn die Werkstatt es generell schon fast voraussetzt, dass man neben dem Arbeitsaufwand noch weiteres Geld für (ggf. überteuerte) andere Waren dort lässt.

Meine Tankstelle schickt mich auch nicht weg, nur weil sie am Liter Benzin nur ein oder zwei Cent verdient und ich mir deshalb eigentlich noch eine überteuerte Flasche Cola kaufen sollte an der sie dann einen Euro verdienen würde.


----------



## computertod (3. Juli 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir bei nem 4 Personenhaushalt 5 Autos unten stehen


 
Der e60 darf immer noch nicht verkauft werden?


----------



## 1821984 (3. Juli 2013)

Von Gewinnmarge beim Teilevertrieb habt ihr aber noch nichts gehört oder? Bei Serviceteilen die für Wartungsarbeiten drauf gehen (Öl, Bremse, Filter, Zahnriemen usw.) werden teilweise 50% und mehr drauf geschlagen. Da ist mir ein passender Stundenlohn schon wichtiger als ein möglichst billiges Ersatzteil.

Wenn ich zu VW fahre und die mir nen Stundenlohn von 115€ erzählen gehe ich einfach wieder raus. Denn wer 800€+ für nen Zahnriemenwechsel verlangt der in knapp 90min erledigt ist und das Material vielleicht 150€ im EK kostet, das ist für mich abzocke aber nicht wenn das Ersatzteil einen entsprechenden Preis hat.

Und wer denkt das man seinen Betrieb nur durch Arbeitslohn halten kann dem wünsche ich das er niemals in die Selbständigkeit geht. Seine Angestellten könnten sich höchstwarscheinlich sehr schnell nen neuen Betrieb suchen.

Wenn nur wenige Kunden sowas machen ist das ja noch tragbar aber der nächste kommt an und bringt seine eigenen Ersatzteil mit und dann hört das irgendwann auf mit eigene Teile mitbringen auf.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und wer denkt das man seinen Betrieb nur durch Arbeitslohn halten kann dem wünsche ich das er niemals in die Selbständigkeit geht. Seine Angestellten könnten sich höchstwarscheinlich sehr schnell nen neuen Betrieb suchen.



Ich denke das und kenne diverse Handwerker die das auch denken und trotzdem überleben.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Von Gewinnmarge beim Teilevertrieb habt ihr aber noch nichts gehört oder? Bei Serviceteilen die für Wartungsarbeiten drauf gehen (Öl, Bremse, Filter, Zahnriemen usw.) werden teilweise 50% und mehr drauf geschlagen. Da ist mir ein passender Stundenlohn schon wichtiger als ein möglichst billiges Ersatzteil.


 
Doch natürlich und die Werkstatt soll ja auch ihre Marge haben. Die hat der Händler bei dem ich das Öl kaufe ja auch. Nur gerade beim Öl bzw. beim Öl und "meiner" Werkstatt geht es nicht um einen Aufschlag von 50% sondern eher um einen Aufschlag von 200% und das ist für mich Abzocke.

Ein gutes Beispiel hat Klutten gepostet:



Klutten schrieb:


> Ist das ein Wunder? Nirgends sonst wird unverschämt viel Geld verdient, zumindest in den Niederlassungen der Autohersteller.
> 
> Um dem Thema noch etwas zu frönen: Bei mir kommen knapp 8,75l Öl (Castrol Edge 5W-30 LL04) in den Motor. Für dieses verlangt BMW ~235€ + Filter + Arbeitslohn. Alles in allem liegt man also irgendwo bei/über 300€ für einen Ölwechsel. Den Wucherpreis von ~27€ pro Liter kann ich in der Hinsicht nicht nachvollziehen, da ich das *gleiche* Öl in *derselben* Niederlassung im Teiledienst über einen Bekannten für 5!!! Euro pro Liter bekomme.


----------



## BlindxDeath (3. Juli 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Der e60 darf immer noch nicht verkauft werden?



Das war der e90 
Hab seit paar monaten nen e60 lci ^^


----------



## 1821984 (3. Juli 2013)

Das trifft dann auf einzelne Sachen zu (Ölwechsel) aber deshalb ist das ja nicht immer so. Und ob ein Handwerker so denkt ist schön und gut aber niemand führt seinen eigenen Betrieb nur mit dem Arbeitslohn oder dieser ist so undverschämmt hoch das die Gewinnmarge von den Ersatzeteilen gleich mit drin ist dann geht das natürlich auch.

Aber das hat gerade im KFZ-Bersich viel damit zu tun ob ein Ersatzteil für die Wartung gedacht (Verschleißteile) ist oder ob es andere Teile sind die eher weniger bis gar nicht defekt gehen.

Naja ist ja auch egal. Jedenfalls ist es für mich das normalste der Welt wenn man auf Ersatzteile ein Gewinn macht. Ob das nun beim Öl gerechtfertigt ist das dieser Gewinn so deutlich ausfällt sei mal dahin gestellt aber nur vom Arbeitslohn leben, das macht eigentlich auch keine freie Werkstatt. Auch die haben Gewinn auf Ersatzteile nur nicht so überprobortional viel wie Vertragshändler. Auch wenn ich Autos heile mach schlage ich was drauf bei den Ersatzteilen aber halt nciht gleich 100% oder so. Dann kommt hinzu ob es ein regelmäßiger Kunde ist oder ob er einmal was gemacht haben will und sich nie wieder blicken lässt, wie ist die Zahlungsmoral des Kunden usw..


----------



## der_yappi (3. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin nicht bereit in der Werkstatt für 1l Castrol EDGE 35€ zu zahlen, wenn ich zum gleichen Preis einen 5l-Kanister bekommen kann...


----------



## 1821984 (3. Juli 2013)

Wäre ich auch nicht da ich aber schon immer den Ölwechsel selbst erledigt hab ich dieses Problem auch nicht. Trotzdem halte ich es für normal das man eine Preisaufschlag auf die Teile hat. Sonst könnt ihr sie ja selbst im Netz kaufen und selbst einbauen


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2013)

Ein Preisaufschlag ist ja normal und natrülcih auch OK, da hat ein Händler ja auch Aufwand mit (Bestellung, Lagerung,...). Die Höhe ist das Problem.

Abgesehen davon ist es aber nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Kunden sich Ersatzteile im Netz oder sonst wo beziehen und diese dann in ner Werkstatt einbauen lassen. Kenne ich z.B. von Getrieben, Achsen, Bremsen, Reifen usw. nicht bloß vom Öl.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Juli 2013)

Solange die Kunden nachher nicht rumheulen das das Ersatzteil nicht lange hält oder nicht das richtige ist oder oder oder können sie das doch auch machen. Eine Garantie auf Funktion oder Haltbarkeit gibts dann nicht. Alles wird Ordnungsgemäß eiongebaut und gut, der Rest ist dann das Problem vom Kunden. Das verstehen dann aber auch wieder einige nicht


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2013)

Weil wir grad bei Werkstatt sind:
neuer Endschalldämpfer + neuer Klimakondensator + Einbau = 654€ 
Naja man kann sichs ja schönrechnen.....die letzte "größere" Reparatur war vor 18 Monaten.....also verhältnismäßig lange Ruhe gehabt.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Weil wir grad bei Werkstatt sind:
> neuer Endschalldämpfer + neuer Klimakondensator + Einbau = 654€


 
geht doch noch


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> geht doch noch


Dachte ich auch gerade.
Die Summe an sich ist natürlich nicht schön, aber für DIE Arbeiten scheint mir das nicht besonders teuer.

Ich darf die Tage mal zum Lackierer und Frage was die total verkratzte Heckschürze kosten wird. Irgend ein A... meinte, wenn man auf der vollen Länge dran vorbei schrabbt gibt es natürlich keinen Grund am Tatort zu bleiben.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (3. Juli 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Mein kleiner 19 jähriger Bruder hat zum bestandenem Abitur nen Honda Civic bekommen
> Heut gecheckt und sofort mitgenommen, ist ein cooles Gefährt


 
Und gleich einen Type R! Das Auto ist wirklich super, habe ich selbst fast 2 Jahre gefahren, aber das Facelift Model. Und weil ich das Auto gut kenne, halte ich es für äußerst fragwürdig einem 19-jährigen solch ein Geschoss zu Verfügung zu stellen. Und die Versicherung für das Auto ist extrem teuer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juli 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Mein kleiner 19 jähriger Bruder hat zum bestandenem Abitur nen Honda Civic bekommen
> Heut gecheckt und sofort mitgenommen, ist ein cooles Gefährt
> endlich muss niemand von uns seine Autoschlüssel daheim lassen, wenn er auto fahren will
> jetzt haben wir bei nem 4 Personenhaushalt 5 Autos unten stehen


 

EP3!  

Aber leider kein Facelift und silber...aber immerhin


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2013)

Heute haben wir unseren M5 E34 mal getestet, bin etwas enttäuscht. Hab mir mehr Leistung erhofft, steht eigentlich gut da. Schade das er geschlachtet wird nur um den Motor in den zweiten E30 Drifter einzubauen. Steht nämlich sehr gut da, hat sogar noch TÜV und kaum bis keinen Rost.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juli 2013)

Nenb E34 wiegt auch ordentlich, aber trotzdem der Motor ist ne ne Drehzahlgeile maschine, ich mag den S38B38 sehr, der in nem E30 geht wie die sau, mit dem passendem Diff kannst so manch Porschefahrer ziemlich aergern  Aber eigentlich geht auch der E34 garnicht so schlecht, problem ist halt auch mal einen zu finden der TipTop ist. Trotzdem ne sehr schöne Maschine.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2013)

Ansich ist die Karre viel zu schade zum schlachten, kein Rost, erst 145tkm gelaufen, volle Hütte usw aber die Motoren alleine werden schon so hoch gehandelt das es sich gelohnt hat ein komplettes Auto zu kaufen um dann den Motor raus zu bauen.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Weil wir grad bei Werkstatt sind:
> neuer Endschalldämpfer + neuer Klimakondensator + Einbau = 654€
> Naja man kann sichs ja schönrechnen.....die letzte "größere" Reparatur war vor 18 Monaten.....also verhältnismäßig lange Ruhe gehabt.


 
+ 105€ Magnetkupplung für Klima Kompressor inkl. Einbau

......und in 2 Monaten kommt der Zahnriehmen.....*überschlage* gut das wären dann knapp 1100€ ingesamt, wenn dafür dann wieder 1,5-2 Jahre Ruhe ist, ists ok.

Im Jahr 2005 hab ich für die Karre um die 8000€ bezahlt (mit knapp 40.000km) jetzt bin ich bei knapp 235.000km.....die einzige außerplanmäßige Raparator war da noch ein Krümmer (inkl Einbau knapp 1000€), wenn ich jetzt diese Reparaturkosten dazurechne komme ich auf ingesamt knapp 10.000€ "Autokosten" (Anschaffung + außerplanmäßige Reparaturen).....das ist bei selbstgefahrenen und pannenlosen 190.000 km glaube noch ein ganz guter Schnitt.
Und immer noch günstiger als ein Neuer (oder junger Gebrauchter), da sind ja dann gleich minimum 20000€ weg.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ansich ist die Karre viel zu schade zum schlachten, kein Rost, erst 145tkm gelaufen, volle Hütte usw aber die Motoren alleine werden schon so hoch gehandelt das es sich gelohnt hat ein komplettes Auto zu kaufen um dann den Motor raus zu bauen.


 

und die karrosse dann verkaufen ? oder lohnt sich dass dann nichtmehr ?
oder ihr baut halt dann da was noch größeres ein


----------



## winner961 (4. Juli 2013)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> und die karrosse dann verkaufen ? oder lohnt sich dass dann nichtmehr ?
> oder ihr baut halt dann da was noch größeres ein



Also ich wäre ja für einen schönen V12 vom 7er oder vom 8er.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Juli 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre ja für einen schönen V12 vom 7er oder vom 8er.


 RÖÖÖCHTÖÖÖÖG  mindestens


----------



## alm0st (4. Juli 2013)

Lieber den S85B50 V10 ausm E60 M5, dann geht richtig die Post ab


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juli 2013)

Bleibt aber trotzem nen E34 *g* Und ja die Motoren werden gut gehandelt, allerdings rechnet sich das kaum nen guten E34 zu holen um zu schlachten, den nen M5 E34 kost mittlerweile auch gut geld das bekommste durch den Motor nicht wieder rein, und die restlichen sachen sind eigentlich nicht soooo gefragt das es sich wirklich lohnt nen guten zu schlachten, meiner ansicht nach. 

@winner wenn du mal dein Lappen hast und die erfahrung, dann willst sicher kein alten V12 drinne haben, im E30 ist das ne qual, auser man faehrt nur grade aus, aber der wird so dermassend Kopflastig das kurven der Horror sind ( ist halt einer der gründe warum es nicht so viel V12 umbauten gibt ) 
Im E34 könnts zwar besser sein, aber ich bezweifel das es auch noch schön fahrbar ist. Dann wirklich nen S85B50 der ist schön leicht. Aber mit Original Steuergeraet und Canbus im alten E34 oh viel spass, ich weis garnicht wieviel tausende Euro´s der kollege bei uns im Club investiert hat um den S85B50 mit samt Original Elektrik ( inklusive Powerbutton ) im E30 funktionsfaehig zu bekommen, beim E34 kein stück anders, nur ich seh da kaum nen Sinn drinn bei nem Standart karren. 

Wobei nen E34 S5 Silhouette mit was staerkeren als nen S38 waer vieleicht was interessantes, da passt auch die Optik zur Leistung, leider sind die dinger so verdammt selten das es ne schandtat ist eine zu verbasteln.


----------



## winner961 (4. Juli 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Bleibt aber trotzem nen E34 *g* Und ja die Motoren werden gut gehandelt, allerdings rechnet sich das kaum nen guten E34 zu holen um zu schlachten, den nen M5 E34 kost mittlerweile auch gut geld das bekommste durch den Motor nicht wieder rein, und die restlichen sachen sind eigentlich nicht soooo gefragt das es sich wirklich lohnt nen guten zu schlachten, meiner ansicht nach.
> 
> @winner wenn du mal dein Lappen hast und die erfahrung, dann willst sicher kein alten V12 drinne haben, im E30 ist das ne qual, auser man faehrt nur grade aus, aber der wird so dermassend Kopflastig das kurven der Horror sind ( ist halt einer der gründe warum es nicht so viel V12 umbauten gibt )
> Im E34 könnts zwar besser sein, aber ich bezweifel das es auch noch schön fahrbar ist. Dann wirklich nen S85B50 der ist schön leicht. Aber mit Original Steuergeraet und Canbus im alten E34 oh viel spass, ich weis garnicht wieviel tausende Euro´s der kollege bei uns im Club investiert hat um den S85B50 mit samt Original Elektrik ( inklusive Powerbutton ) im E30 funktionsfaehig zu bekommen, beim E34 kein stück anders, nur ich seh da kaum nen Sinn drinn bei nem Standart karren.
> ...



Ja das stimmt

Also einen V12 bin ich letztens Bei einem befreundeten BMW Händler einen E32 750iL Prpbe Gefahren ist schon eine geile Kiste nur Spritverbrauch und Steuern kann man sich als Schüler nicht leisten. 

Ist es so kompliziert einen V8 oder eine R6 in den E30 umzubauen?

Ansonsten schreib's mir halt nachher ne PN.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juli 2013)

Naja beim E32 vorallem beim IL ist das nochmal ne andere geschichte, der ist dafür ausgelegt, beim E34 oder E30 hast einfach viel zu viel gewicht was auf der Vorderachse liegt, zumal du die komplette aufhaengung vorn aendern musst. Ergo gibt nur ganz ganz wenig gut gemachte. 
Und nunja kommt drauf an was für nen V8, nen M60B44 z.b ist garnicht mal so schwer, vorrausgesetzt man kennt sich mit der materie gut aus, wenn nicht vergiss es, da kommt nur pfusch bei raus. Und nen R6 kommt auch wieder drauf an was es für einer ist, wenns nicht zu neu ist geht das auch Easy, z.b die Motoren ausm E36 da kannst zu dritt nen guten umbau an nem Wochenende machen ( vorrausgesetzt ist das alle sich auskennen und wissen was sie tun und nen elektriker dabei ist ) Alles eine frage des könnens. Problematisch wirds nur bei richtig neuen Motoren wie dem V10, und da eigentlich auch nur wegen der Elektrik, aber allein den Kabelbaum da reinzufummeln muss ne extrem aufwendige sache sein. Das ist bei nem M50 oder M52 umbau schon gefudel. Nimmst allerdings nen alten M30B35 ausm E34 535i z.b das geht relativ easy da kannst teilweise sogar den original 6 Zylinder Kabelbaum beibehalten.


----------



## moe (4. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute!
Bei mir quietschts seit kurzem auf der Fahrerseite, wenn ich leichte (und nur, wenn ich leichte) Rechtskurven fahre. Ist auf jeden Fall geschwindigkeitsabhängig. Was kann das außer Radlager noch sein? 
Bremsklötze hab ich vor nem Jahr erst neu gemacht, die Scheiben sind auch noch gut.


----------



## The_Trasher (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zerreißt euch die Münder über den Spritverbrauch  (Ja, steht bei mir in der Garage, poste ja nichts von Fremden)


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2013)

Und was is des?


----------



## winner961 (4. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und was is des?



Weis ich auch nicht bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juli 2013)

Irgendwas sagt mir das es nen Opel Tigra projekt ist, mit nem scharfen Motor und Dbilas Einzeldrossel ? Ich steh nur bisl aufm Schlauf was für nen Motor das ist, von den schrauben her muss es nen Opel sein, irgend nen Ecotec...  der X16XE also der originale nur scharf gemacht ?


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2013)

Denke mal ein C20NE, also nicht unbedingt der Rede wert. 



winner961 schrieb:


> Ist es so kompliziert einen V8 oder eine R6 in den E30 umzubauen?



Motor, Kabelbaum, Achse und paar Kleinteile wie Aufhängungen usw. Wenn es TÜV Konform sein soll bestimmt noch mehr, bei uns geht es nur darum dass er am Ende quer kommt auf der Strecke. 



dekay55 schrieb:


> allerdings rechnet sich das kaum nen guten E34 zu holen um zu schlachten, den nen M5 E34 kost mittlerweile auch gut geld das bekommste durch den Motor nicht wieder rein, und die restlichen sachen sind eigentlich nicht soooo gefragt das es sich wirklich lohnt nen guten zu schlachten, meiner ansicht nach.



Doch lohnt sich insgesamt. Uns ging es auch nicht darum für den Motor möglichst wenig zu bezahlen, sondern eher einen guten Motor zu bekommen. 



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> und die karrosse dann verkaufen ? oder lohnt sich dass dann nichtmehr ?
> oder ihr baut halt dann da was noch größeres ein



Steht noch nicht fest, entweder verkaufen oder aufn Schrott werfen. Was anderes kommt da nicht rein, ist quasi ein reines Schlachtobjekt.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juli 2013)

@Riverna jetz haste aber nich ganz aufgepasst, man sieht auf den Bildern deutlich das es nen DOHC ist, und kein OHC wie es der C20NE waere  
Ich sag das nen X16XE der normale 1.6er mit 106PS ausm Tigra


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2013)

Das hat mit nicht aufgepasst nix zu tun, ich kenne mich mit Opel nur überhaupt nicht aus  ...ausser das ich die Ecodreck Teile teilweise reparieren muss.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juli 2013)

Meinst ich kenn mich mit den dingern aus, Opel is so garnicht meine Welt, ich wurd auch nur paar mal gezwungen an nem Z20LET zu schrauben und mal nen Motortausch bei nem Astra G Coupé sowie an den A Corsas, und nen Astra F mit nem C20NE.   Ja als Hobbyschrauber hab ich schon an jeder kiste in meinem bekanntenkreis irgendwas machen müssen


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2013)

Wir haben im Kundenkreis zum Glück kaum bis wenig Opels... Dafür zig BMWs. Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten NX der in die Firma rollt (und nicht mir oder einem Freund ist).


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> EP3!
> 
> Aber leider kein Facelift und silber...aber immerhin





SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und gleich einen Type R! Das Auto ist wirklich super, habe ich selbst fast 2 Jahre gefahren, aber das Facelift Model. Und weil ich das Auto gut kenne, halte ich es für äußerst fragwürdig einem 19-jährigen solch ein Geschoss zu Verfügung zu stellen. Und die Versicherung für das Auto ist extrem teuer.



Nunja.. der war für nen günstigen Preis inseriert, wir haben auch gesagt.. entweder genau der oder keiner.
Hat alles gepasst, also mitgenommen.

Mängel:
Wuchtgewichte von den Felgen waren ein paar ab - in der Werkstatt machen lassen

iwo vom Kupplungsgeberzylinder hat es geknackt, was eine typische Krankheit ist, aber der Zylinder war keine Woche alt, ist aber zum Glück nur einstellungssache, das knacken kommt von der Pedalerie.

Batterie war nicht mehr die beste, ist uns erst aufgefallen, als wir den Wagen mitgenommen haben und der am näcshten Tag nimmer ansprang.

kleiner Rostfleck am Einstiegsbereich, das richtet aber noch ein Kollege von mir mit Airbrush

Eine Naht vom Fahrersitzt geht bald auf, ziehen das ding mal ab und gehen damit mal zum Sattler, soll das mal nachnähen.

Kleiner Kratzer im Klarlack an der Beifahrertür, geht die Tage ein Kumpel mit der Maschine drüber

Vorn nen Parkrempler und hinten kleiner Auffahrunfall bei Stop&Go, wurde nachlackiert, hätte man mir das nicht gesagt, hätte ichs auch nicht gesehen.

ein Nabendeckel hat gefehlt, werden 4 neue bestellt

kleine Beule hinten rechts, aber die TK mit Smart-Repair wirds richten

Auf der Habenseite... :
Fahrwerk neu gelagert mit neuen OEM Federbeine und Federn, die alten H&R Federn gabs noch dazu.
OZ Superturismo Felgen mit fast neuen Hankook V12 Reifen.
BBK Sportauspuff
Bremssättel wurden rundum erneuert, genauso wie Bremsscheiben und Beläge
Gleitlager am Lenkradstock wurde ein neues von Rikli verbaut
neuer Kupplungsgeberzylinder
neue Motorlager
neue Zündkerzen
Zahnriemen und Steuerkette wurden mal neu gemacht
Betriebsflüssigkeiten neu
haufenweise Rechnungen in Wert von 2000€ aus den letzten beiden Jahren
Scheckheft gepflegt bis zum Vorbesitzer, da er selber viel am Wagen gemacht hat.
Winterreifen die noch mind. 2 Winter halten sollten.
K&N Assi Pilz, der wandert aber bald vermutlich wieder raus

Bis auf den Pott,Pilz und Felgen komplett original

Preis war für das Gebotene wirklich sehr gut, hätte mir den Wagen zu dem Preis viel schlimmer vorgestellt, hab gedacht wir müssten da noch 500-1000€ an Wartungsarbeiten reinstecken müssen, Preis haben wir auch nicht mehr verhandelt, hat uns die Winterreifen und die Federn geschenkt und der Drop war für uns gelutscht.

Was jetzt noch ansteht sind nur kleinigkeiten, die wir gratis bis kostengünstig machen können.



Bei den 200ps haben meine Eltern und ich keine Bedenken, dass der kleine mit seinen 19 Jahren und ca. 1 Jahr Fahrpraxis es übertreibt.
Er hatte sonst immer zugriff auf unsere 4 anderen autos, Daddys e60, muttis C5, meinem e36 und MX5.
Er fährt eigentlich immer defensiv, ich fahr wesentlich schlimmer, das weiß jeder von uns und ich lebe auch noch.
Versicherung liegt bei 1600€ jährlich mit TK 150€ läuft auf ihn, aber Mutti zahlt.
Er fängt bald das studieren an und hat nen Nebenjob bei der Post, wir passen schon auf, dass nicht sein ganzes Geld *unfreiwillig* fürs Auto draufgeht ^^

Zulassung hat Mutti heut bezahlt, von mir hat er die neue Batterie und das neue Radio bekommen und hab vorhin den Wagen vollgetankt vor die Tür zurückgestellt, als ich vorhin mit fast leerem Tank losgefahren bin.
Auch das organisieren der Wartungsarbeiten mach ich auch für ihn noch, paar Kumpels von mir wollen auch helfen, da es mein kleiner Bruder ist 

Wegen der Farbe, hab da was angeleihert, das Auto wird komplett foliert, statt des Type R Emblem hinten auf der Heckklappe, dafür kommt das Logo der Firma drauf.
Der Wagen kommt bald vllt auch in eine zeitschrift, kleiner Test von wegen günstige kompaktsportler


----------



## The_Trasher (5. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und was is des?





winner961 schrieb:


> Weis ich auch nicht bitte um Aufklärung


 


dekay55 schrieb:


> Irgendwas sagt mir das es nen Opel Tigra projekt ist, mit nem scharfen Motor und Dbilas Einzeldrossel ? Ich steh nur bisl aufm Schlauf was für nen Motor das ist, von den schrauben her muss es nen Opel sein, irgend nen Ecotec...  der X16XE also der originale nur scharf gemacht ?


 
dekay55: Gut geraten, Einzeldrossel ist von Steinmetz. (Dbilas ist bei den Klappenteilen nicht so gut)
Ist ein X14XE, Serie 90 PS (Ein 1,4er aufgrund der Klasse die ich beim Autocross fahren muss, mit dem 1,6er würde ich höher eingruppiert werden von der Klasse her)

Gemacht wurden bisher:
Ein- Auslass: Alles vergrößert, gesäubert usw. Mahle Schmiedekolben, H-Schaft-Pleuel, Risse 256° Grad Nockenwellen (2mm mehr Hub, ), Steinmetz Einzeldrossel, Carbon Airbox, Steuergerät von Dbilas. 
Kosten rein an allen Teilen ca. 5K € (Natürlich mit dem ganzen Zubehör außenrum)
Leistungsmäßig kommen wir in etwa auf 150 -160 PS (Serie 90 PS wohlgemerkt und das ganze ohne Turbo !), wenn man dann noch auf Einzelzündfunken gehen würde, wo jeder Zylinder quasi seinen eigenen Zündverteiler bekommen würde (kostet nochmal 3-4K) wären wir in etwa bei 180 PS.

Kompression: 16 bar (Jeder der sich ein bisschen auskennt weiß wie viel das für einen Benzin-Motor ist...)


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juli 2013)

Nicht schlecht, was hat der Motor den für ne verdichtung jetz bei 16bar kompression ? Und neigt der nicht zu arg zum Klopfen bzw was faehrst du den für Sprit ? Jetz ist mir aber auch klar warum du so nen Monster Kühler hast für den kleinen Motor. Mehr infos bitte  Find ich aber auch mal ausergewöhnlich ausgerechnet nen Tigra für Autocross zu nutzen, ich beschaeftige mich zwar nicht so sehr damit, aber ich glaub Tigras sind da eher selten oder ? Ich hab bisher auch nur einen Tigra mit nem Kaefig gesehen.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2013)

Grüße vom Nürburgring! In 5 min. fängt das erste freie Training an! Bierchen in der Hand! Die Welt ist schön!


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. Juli 2013)

Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass die öfters eingesetzt werden.
Die tigras bekommt man ja quasi hinterhergeschmissen und der 1.4 liter ist sicher ein gängiger motor bei opel.

@ scholle
So muss das!
Viel spaß


----------



## The_Trasher (5. Juli 2013)

Hab leider keine Möglichkeit die Verdichtung zu messen, wäre aber mal interressant.
Für die ersten Probeläufe hab ich noch ganz normalen genommen, später werd ich dann aber definitiv etwas mit mehr Octan brauchen. 
Muss mich da noch ein bisschen umhören, aber mit Flugzeugbenzin hab ich eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Hab den Tigra gewählt da das Auto besonders leicht ist. Gesamtgewicht mit Fahrer sollte eigentlich unter 900kg bleiben. Später gibts auch noch mehr Bilder und auch Video's.
Achja Einzeldrossel ist natürlich eine 45mm 
Fahrwerk ist ein relativ billiges Gewindefahrwerk von TA Technix, Sparco Vollschalensitz, Gurt von Schroth (weiß jetzt nicht genau), Lenkrad von Irmscher, Benzinpumpe ist irgendeine eine Sonderanfertigung. 

Momentan hab ich Probleme mit dem Steuergerät, schaltet ab 5000rpm ins Notprogramm, Begrenzer kommt. Glaube das es Defekt ist, muss den eingebauten Chip wohl raustun, ein anderes verwenden. Das muss dann noch zum Rausprogrammieren der Wegfahrsperre nach Berlin


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juli 2013)

Das klingt etwas sehr nach Elektrik, oder? Erst war der erste Fehler im Speicher nachdem die Abgaswarnleuchte anging, dann das AGR-Ventil (was im Februar neu kam...). Fährt aber ohne Macken...


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2013)

So, noch zwei Runden Nordschleife gefahren. Die Runden waren für GP Besucher verbilligt. Nun stehen wir am Pflanzgarten in der Abendsonne und kucken noch bissel den Autos zu. Danach gehts in die Pension.


----------



## orca113 (5. Juli 2013)

In welcher Pension biste? Also wo in welchem Ort?


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2013)

Fuchshofen. Glaub ich. Pension von so nem Holländer. Sitzen jetzt aber in Rodder in der Eifelstube und trinken einen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2013)

Hey,

weiß einer ob ich dieses teilweise nervige Piepen von meinem Honda Jazz abschalten kann, wenn der Zündschlüssel steckt und ich die Fahrertür offen habe? 
Da will man Musik hören und die Tür offen haben, aber dann piepts die ganze Zeit 

LG Seeefe


----------



## nfsgame (6. Juli 2013)

Lässt sich bestimmt rauscodieren. Einfach mal zur Werkstatt fahren und fragen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> weiß einer ob ich dieses teilweise nervige Piepen von meinem Honda Jazz abschalten kann, wenn der Zündschlüssel steckt und ich die Fahrertür offen habe?
> Da will man Musik hören und die Tür offen haben, aber dann piepts die ganze Zeit
> ...


 
Also beim Civic EP kann ich das piepen des nicht eingesteckten Gurtes einfach durch ziehen der Sicherung deaktivieren   
Vllt geht das beim Jazz auch so mit dem Türpiepen ^^


----------



## BlindxDeath (6. Juli 2013)

Das auto piepen lassen und alle Sicherungen nacheinader rausziehen


----------



## Mosed (7. Juli 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> weiß einer ob ich dieses teilweise nervige Piepen von meinem Honda Jazz abschalten kann, wenn der Zündschlüssel steckt und ich die Fahrertür offen habe?
> Da will man Musik hören und die Tür offen haben, aber dann piepts die ganze Zeit



Ideen:
A. Den Zündschlüssel auf Zündung an lassen, bzw. die erste Rastung nutzen
B. Den Zündschlüssel ganz abziehen und das Radio wieder einschalten. (keine Ahnung, ob das geht bei Honda)
C. Zum Händler gehen und den Warnton rauscodieren lassen. (keine Ahnung, ob das geht bei Honda)


----------



## STSLeon (7. Juli 2013)

Andere Idee Tür zu und Fenster runter


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juli 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Andere Idee Tür zu und Fenster runter


 
Genau das möchte ich ja nicht  Außerdem kommt so weniger Luft rein 

Aber danke an alle, ich werd die Tage mal ausprobieren


----------



## Zoon (7. Juli 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Andere Idee Tür zu und Fenster runter


 
ODer Musik so laut dass man Piepen nicht mehr hört 

Kenn ich dass von Suzuki Swift Sport Fahrern denen das auch aufgregt - lies sich aber beim  deaktivieren.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2013)

So die Skyline Bremsanlage bekomme ich nicht so einfach an meinen Achsschenkel adaptiert, also hab ich mir eine 4 Kolben Bremsanlage mit 312mm Scheiben von Wilwood gekauft. Die Skyline Bremsanlage bekommt ein Freund von mir, der sich vor ein paar Wochen einen Skyline R33 GTS non Turbo gekauft hat. Die Wilwood ist plug and play für den NX


----------



## Mosed (7. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also beim Civic EP kann ich das piepen des nicht eingesteckten Gurtes einfach durch ziehen der Sicherung deaktivieren



Und wann könnte man das gebrauchen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Und wann könnte man das gebrauchen?


 
Wozu brauchst du ein piepen was dir sagt ob du angeschnallt bist?! 

Ich glaube jeder Civic EP Fahrer zieht den Stecker unterm sitzt ^^


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juli 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> ODer Musik so laut dass man Piepen nicht mehr hört
> 
> Kenn ich dass von Suzuki Swift Sport Fahrern denen das auch aufgregt - lies sich aber beim  deaktivieren.


 
Ja aber das wird dann so laut, das man eig. nur noch sfdshckjsahck versteht  

Boar ich könnt grad ausraste, will ich heut morgen losfahren, seh ich das hinten recht, die luft aufm Reifen ist  Und warum? Weil sich ein Nagel veriert hat...
Tja, Reifen abgeschraubt, Winterreifen solange drauf damit der Wagen stehen kann und morgen geht der Reifen zum flicken. Hoffe das kriegen die noch hin, hab grad echt kein bock neue Reifen zu kaufen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

Naja ist trotzdem eher Kleingeld. Zu meinen Federn darf ich auch gleich die Stoßdämpfer tauschen und die Bremsscheiben werden etwas vorgezogen. Damit hat sich die neue Grafikkarte oder der neue AVR Receiver gründlich erledigt. Bei der Klima kann ich auch nur hoffen das nur der Füllstand nicht stimmt


----------



## Beam39 (8. Juli 2013)

Meine Klima funzt auch nicht. Da malt man sich natürlich gleich das Schlimmste aus und tippt aufn Kompressor, nachdem wir dem aber Strom gegeben haben und er lief hatte sich die Sache erledigt. Bei mir is es irgendwo undicht, hab erst letztes Jahr das Kühlmittel befüllen lassen und jetzt is es wieder alle.

Ist richtig angenehm wenn die Sonne knallt und kein bisschen Wind weht, da lernt man ein Stück weit die Hölle kennen. -.-


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2013)

Oder man macht das Targadach auf... hilft aber auch nur bei Temperaturen unter 30°c darüber hätte ich lieber eine Klimaanlage


----------



## Mosed (8. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du ein piepen was dir sagt ob du angeschnallt bist?!


 
Da ich immer angeschnallt bin, piepst es ja nie... 
Interessant ist es höchstens bei den Mitfahrern. Dann hört man es direkt ohne kontrollieren zu müssen.  Wobei ich bei meinen Freunden weiß, dass die sich anschnallen. Und hinten hab ich eh keine Gurtkontrolle.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2013)

Klima vom Twingo von meiner Frau is auch kaputt. Haben schon Termin in der Werkstatt. Geht zum Glück noch auf Garantie.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. Juli 2013)

Die Klimaanlage von meinem Vater spielt zurzeit verrückt.. Vor gut einpaar Wochen kam nur kam kaum noch kühle Luft aus der Klima, höchstens für 30 Minuten und auch nicht richtig kalt. Mein Vater dann nen Termin bei einer Vertragswerkstatt gemacht.

Audi/VW meinte es wäre irgendein Sensor der die Wärme/Kälte Zufuhr regeln würde, nun gut. Teile wurden bestellt Sensor (50€) eingebaut und dann kam die Rechnung, gute 560€ sollte mein Vater bezahlen, knappe 500€ davon nur Arbeitsstunden. (Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht wie viele das waren, angeblich musste man ziemlich viel demontieren)

Danach lief die Klimaanlage aber wirklich wieder wie neu. Jetzt 2 Wochen später geht das Ding wieder nicht und es ist wieder genau so wie vorher, Klima kühlt einwenig, Klima wärmt nur noch, Klima kühlt ein wenig. 

Das Blöde dabei ist das mein Vater jetzt im Ausland ist und jetzt bei 40C ohne wirkliche Klimaanlage auskommen muss. An Kompressor und dieser Flüssigkeit kann es nicht liegen die benötigt wird, zumindest wurde uns dass vor 2 Wochen gesagt..


----------



## dekay55 (8. Juli 2013)

Hmm vor 30 jahren gings ja meistens auch ohne Klima  Errinert mich an 98 oder 99 da war es auch übelst heiß, ich stand im Stau und mein karren macht was.... genau er laeuft Heiß, also trick 17, bei 34°c drausen, Heizung auf FullPower und Heizen lassen, nach so ner aktion kommen euch 30°c mit bisl Fahrtwind sehr kühl vor. Nichts destotrotz ich brauch keine Klimaanlage, frisst nur leistung und ist ein punkt mehr der Fehleranfaellig ist. 

Und nun bisl Fehlerraten, was stimmt hier in der Bezeichnung nicht  
BMW 520 24 Volt tiefer mit Rost fahrbereit e34 kein e30 in Niedersachsen - Rhauderfehn | BMW 5er Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2013)

24 Volt "tiefer" geht allenfalls wenn man auf altenglische Verdrahtung, also + an die Karosse, umgestellt hat.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2013)

das wars dann mit auto...


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juli 2013)

schicke gardine...

aber dir gehts gut?
was ist passiert?


----------



## dekay55 (8. Juli 2013)

Autsch, ich hoff niemand is verletzt worden ?


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juli 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Autsch, ich hoff niemand is verletzt worden ?


 
Ist auch meine erste Frage...

Denn Blech kann man ersetzen (hat mein Opa früher immer gesagt)

Zweite Frage (auch schon gestellt): What happened?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (8. Juli 2013)

Hast du den schon länger gehabt oder bist du derselbe der vor kurzem hier im Forum angekündigt hat das er jetzt einen Golf VI hat?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. Juli 2013)

Ouh sieht ja garnicht gut aus, hoffentlich alles okay..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

Wichtig sind immer heile Knochen alles andere kann man regeln. Der Wagen hat es natürlich leider hinter sich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. Juli 2013)

Mir sowie auch meinem Unfallgegner ist nichts passiert. Schockzustand mal ausgenommen. 

War tierisch beschi....
Ich war Linksabbieger über eine zweispurige Fahrbahn. Verkehr staute sich. Eine Frau hat mich durchgewunden. Durch ihr Auto übersah ich mein Unfallgegner. Er ist mit 50+ in meine Beifahrerseite. Ich hab mich um 170° gedreht und stand im Vorgarten eines Hauses. 

Hinterachse gebrochen, Achsaufhängung nach meinem Werkstattmeister auch gebrochen, Auspuff hat es beim aufsetzen auf den Bordstein zerrissen 
Türglas gebrochen, Unterboden verzogen, C-Säule verbogen durch Airbag verbeult und natürlich die ganze Linke Seite 
Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. 

Was heißt länger? Etwa ein Dreiviertel Jahr.  

Teilkasko übernimmt natürlich nur Schaden des Gegners. (Ford Fiesta 98, auch hinüber) und mein gebrochenes Glas... 

120€ Bußgeld laut dem Beamten. Punkte weis ich noch nicht. Lappen ist bestimmt ne zeit lang weg. Zum Glück schon aus der Probezeit raus.


----------



## JC88 (8. Juli 2013)

Also, mir wurde beim Bund damals in der Fahrschule erklärt, wenn ich jemanden durchwinken sollte und daraufhin passiert etwas bin ich genauso mit im Boot was die Schadensregulierung betrifft wie die direkten Unfallbetroffenen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2013)

Nur wird der Durchwinkende nach dem Unfall vom Durchwinken nix mehr gewusst haben. Wenn man da keine Zeugen hat, ganz schlecht.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juli 2013)

Ja aber mein Durchwinken spricht ja nicht für die Fahrzeuge, die nach mir folgen, oder? Wenn hätte der zweite PKW auch erst durchwinken müssen. Oder seh ich das falsch? 

Weil, ich kann doch nicht für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer sprechen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> 120€ Bußgeld laut dem Beamten. Punkte weis ich noch nicht. Lappen ist bestimmt ne zeit lang weg.


 
143,50 mit Bearbeitungsgebühr, Drei Punkte, kein Fahrverbot... Hab meinen Bescheid für ne ähnliche Aktion schon... Hauptsache es ist niemandem was passiert...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2013)

Selbst wenn muss man sich selbst überzeugen das es auch passt. Selbst wenn die Achse und Auspuff heil wären würde der Karosserieschaden alleine schon es sinnlos machen, auch die Airbags kosten ein halbes Vermögen ( je nach Vorgabe muss ja sogar das Steuergerät ersetzt werden ). Mich wundert nur das der Lappen weg sein soll? Ist natürlich bitter aber wenigstens keine körperlichen Schäden.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juli 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Also, mir wurde beim Bund damals in der Fahrschule erklärt, wenn ich jemanden durchwinken sollte und daraufhin passiert etwas bin ich genauso mit im Boot was die Schadensregulierung betrifft wie die direkten Unfallbetroffenen.



Das hat man dir wohl falsch erklärt. Wenn jemand anderes dir seine Vorfahrt überlässt, entbindet dich das nicht davor trotzdem zu schauen ob du fahren kannst. Der Winkende kann das ja nicht übernehmen und schon gar nicht die Verantwortung dafür.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Teilkasko übernimmt natürlich nur Schaden des Gegners. (Ford Fiesta 98, auch hinüber) und mein gebrochenes Glas...



Hätte jetzt eher erwartet das die Haftpflicht den Schaden des Gegners zahlt ?!


----------



## JC88 (9. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das hat man dir wohl falsch erklärt. Wenn jemand anderes dir seine Vorfahrt überlässt, entbindet dich das nicht davor trotzdem zu schauen ob du fahren kannst. Der Winkende kann das ja nicht übernehmen und schon gar nicht die Verantwortung dafür.


 
Nein, nein. Falsch verstanden.
Natürlich muss man selbst noch gucken ob der Verkehr es zulässt irgendwo über eine Kreuzung zu fahren. Natürlich entbindet das durchwinken anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer jemanden nicht selbst zu schauen.
Aber trotzdem, wenn etwas passiert (und man hat zeugen) ist, meiner Meinung nach, der durchwinkende Teilnehmer ein Stück weit auch in der Schadensbegleichung mit drin.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt eher erwartet das die Haftpflicht den Schaden des Gegners zahlt ?!


Im Normalfall hat man ja Kasko und Haftpflicht in einem Vertrag. Und wenn der Vertrag Teilkasko beinhaltet kommt halt mal die zitierte Formulierung dabei raus. 
Fremdschäden sind aber immer über die Haftpflicht gedeckt. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn dir einer das Auto zerdeppert und du dann nichts bekommst weil der Gegner ja nur eine Haftpflicht hat .


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juli 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Nein, nein. Falsch verstanden.
> Natürlich muss man selbst noch gucken ob der Verkehr es zulässt irgendwo über eine Kreuzung zu fahren. Natürlich entbindet das durchwinken anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer jemanden nicht selbst zu schauen.
> Aber trotzdem, wenn etwas passiert (und man hat zeugen) ist, meiner Meinung nach, der durchwinkende Teilnehmer ein Stück weit auch in der Schadensbegleichung mit drin.



Nein, weil das Winken bedeutet ja nur, dass der "Winker" selbst einen vor lässt. Der wäre nur mit Schuld, wenn er dann doch fahren würde (und du das Winken beweisen könntest) anstatt dich vorzulassen. Für das Verhalten Dritter kann der aber nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. 

Anders wäre es ggf. wenn dich ein freundlicher Passant in eine Parklücke einwinkt und dich kalt lächelnd gegen ein anderes Auto winkt. Da ist zwar auch der Fahrer der Schuldige, aber der Einweiser trägt eine große Mitschuld. In dem Fall gibt es ja erst mal keinen Dritten und der Winker nimmt aktiv an der Schadensentstehung teil.


----------



## JC88 (9. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, weil das Winken bedeutet ja nur, dass der "Winker" selbst einen vor lässt. Der wäre nur mit Schuld, wenn er dann doch fahren würde (und du das Winken beweisen könntest) anstatt dich vorzulassen. Für das Verhalten Dritter kann der aber nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.


 
Wieso sollte ich auch für das Verhalten dritter verantwortlich sein? Derjenige der ihm in die Seite gefahren ist hatte schließlich Vorfahrt und trägt, zumindest nicht zu 100%, die Schuld am Unfall. Nur durch das Durchwinken ist es schließlich dazu gekommen, dass der Golf erst in den Gegenverkehr gekommen ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juli 2013)

Ja, aber wenn ich dich durchwinken würde und du daraufhin einem Dritten die Vorfahrt nimmst, so wäre das ja nicht meine Schuld, sondern deine. Ich könnte dir dadurch ja nur meine Vorfahrt abtreten, nicht die von einem Dritten. Um denn müsstest in dem Falle du dich "kümmern" also vorbeilassen oder dich ebenfalls durchwinken lassen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juli 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich auch für das Verhalten dritter verantwortlich sein? Derjenige der ihm in die Seite gefahren ist hatte schließlich Vorfahrt und trägt, zumindest nicht zu 100%, die Schuld am Unfall. Nur durch das Durchwinken ist es schließlich dazu gekommen, dass der Golf erst in den Gegenverkehr gekommen ist.


 
Ja klingt zwar plausibel, ist aber leider nicht so.



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Die Klimaanlage von meinem Vater spielt  zurzeit verrückt.. Vor gut einpaar Wochen kam nur kam kaum noch kühle  Luft aus der Klima, höchstens für 30 Minuten und auch nicht richtig  kalt. Mein Vater dann nen Termin bei einer Vertragswerkstatt gemacht.
> 
> Audi/VW  meinte es wäre irgendein Sensor der die Wärme/Kälte Zufuhr regeln  würde, nun gut. Teile wurden bestellt Sensor (50€) eingebaut  und dann kam die Rechnung, gute 560€ sollte mein Vater  bezahlen, knappe 500€ davon nur Arbeitsstunden. (Ich weiß jetzt  leider nicht wie viele das waren, angeblich musste man ziemlich viel  demontieren)
> 
> ...


 
Was für ein sensor sollte das denn sein??
Mal zum Vergleich, ich habe letzte Woche meine Klima reparieren lassen.
Klimakondensator getauscht + Magnetkupplung vom Kompessor getauscht + Neubefüllung = 485€ (davon Abeitskosten 90€)
Was soll denn bitte am Sensorwechsel so lange dauern.....mussten die erst den gesamten Motor+Getriebe rausbauen?

Grüße


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja klingt zwar plausibel, ist aber leider nicht so.


 
Und wieso nicht?
ich mein, bei einem fahrstreifen mag das zwar zutreffen, aber bei zwei doch nicht.
ich bin wagen 1, wenn wagen 2 jetzt abbiegen will und mir ein zrichen gibt, kann ich laut seinem fahrstrifen ja fahren, aber wenn wagen 3 auf dem zweiten fahrstreifen gerade aus fährt, ich aber rausfahre wegen dem linksabbieger, dann kann der also wagen 2 ja nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juli 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht?
> ich mein, bei einem fahrstreifen mag das zwar zutreffen, aber bei zwei doch nicht.
> ich bin wagen 1, wenn wagen 2 jetzt abbiegen will und mir ein zrichen gibt, kann ich laut seinem fahrstrifen ja fahren, aber wenn wagen 3 auf dem zweiten fahrstreifen gerade aus fährt, ich aber rausfahre wegen dem linksabbieger, *dann kann der also wagen 2 ja nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen werden.*



ja genau.
Wagen 2 lässt dich raus.....somit darfst du dann bis auf den ersten Fahrstreifen....alles was danach passiert ist dein Bier. Sprich du muss gucken ob auf fahrstreifen 2 nicht doch ein Auto kommt.
Und wenn die Sicht durch den Abbiegenden (winkende frau/mann) verdeckt wird, musst du anhalten und zur not aussteigen um dir einen besseren Überblick zu verschaffen, oder das Angebot der winkenden Person ablehen....zwecks besserer Sicht.



> War tierisch beschi....
> Ich war Linksabbieger über eine zweispurige Fahrbahn. Verkehr staute  sich. Eine Frau hat mich durchgewunden. Durch ihr Auto übersah ich mein  Unfallgegner. Er ist mit 50+ in meine Beifahrerseite. Ich hab mich um  170° gedreht und stand im Vorgarten eines Hauses.


...ach echt doof gelaufen....


----------



## JC88 (9. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> musst du anhalten und zur not aussteigen um dir einen besseren Überblick zu verschaffen


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juli 2013)

ja dann hat der zweite wagen dann ja nichts mit der sache zutun, weil er durchgewunken hat.


----------



## Chrisch (9. Juli 2013)

Da die letzten Tage das Wetter ganz gut war hab ich mal nen paar Bilder gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juli 2013)

@JC88

da schaut aber jemand überrascht.
Ich kann dir da noch ein paar "witzige" Beispiele nennen.
Allgemein erzeugen sind Sätze wie ".....ich konnte den anderen gar nicht sehen weil....." vor Gericht immer die gleiche Aussage des Richters --> "...dann hätten sie nicht fahren dürfen...."
Das geht THEORETISCH so weit, dass ein Kumpel von mir nicht ruhigen Gewissens von seinem Grundstück auf die Straße fahren darf, ohne dass eine zweite person absichert bzw. einweist, weil dessen Grundstück vor einer Kurve liegt. --> Das hat ihm im Übrigen ein Richter erklärt.

@Seeefe

Jo


----------



## JC88 (9. Juli 2013)

Schon klar, wer nichts sieht, fährt nicht.
Aber mir würde im Traum nicht einfallen auf einer Linksabbiegerspur die über zwei Fahrstreifen führt auszusteigen um zu gucken ob auf der 2. Spur noch jemand kommt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juli 2013)

@Chrisch 

Netter Wagen, das Kennzeichen ist aber noch cooler


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juli 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Schon klar, wer nichts sieht, fährt nicht.
> Aber mir würde im Traum nicht einfallen auf einer Linksabbiegerspur die über zwei Fahrstreifen führt auszusteigen um zu gucken ob auf der 2. Spur noch jemand kommt.



Jaaaaa deshalb gibt ja noch Möglichkeit 2......einfach nicht losfahren.


----------



## computertod (9. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Chrisch
> 
> Netter Wagen, das Kennzeichen ist aber noch cooler


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2013)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Da die letzten Tage das Wetter ganz gut war hab ich mal nen paar Bilder gemacht


 
325*I* ?
BTW. Mach mal das Kennzeichen unkenntlich


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. Juli 2013)

? 
Warum sollte er das Kennzeichen undeutlich machen , Herr *Veröffentlichung personenbezogener Daten entfernt*?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> ?
> Warum sollte er das Kennzeichen undeutlich machen , Herr LER MXXX?



Erkennt man das ?!
Auf meinem PC könnte die letzte Zahl jede Zahl sein 

Lösche bitte die Nr., ich ändere dann auch mal mein Profilbild


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2013)

Ey das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Ich wurde angeblich schon wieder geblitzt (das 7 mal in 4 Monaten). Diesmal mit 70km/h in einer 50km/h Zone in geschlossener Ortschaft. Nie im Leben würde ich mit knapp 80km/h (laut Tacho) durch eine Ortschaft fahren. Kann man dagegen angehen? Ich fahre nie schneller als 10km/h (innerorts) bzw 20km/h (ausserorts) laut Tacho.


----------



## Zoon (9. Juli 2013)

nicht dass dein Tacho nachgeht  Auf Verlangen müssen die dir bzw. deinen Anwalt aber das komplette Messprotokoll rausrücken incl. wie die Anlage eingemessen wurde. Wenns sich nur um einen "Kaffeekassenbetrag" handelt fragt sich nur ob sich ein Verfahren lohnt ...



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nur wird der Durchwinkende nach dem Unfall  vom Durchwinken nix mehr gewusst haben. Wenn man da keine Zeugen hat,  ganz schlecht.



Problem ist das "Durchwinken" ersetzt keine Verkehrsregel somit darf sich der Golffahrer die Schuhe anziehen.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2013)

Hab geschaut wo es war... ok wird wohl stimmen. Da hab ich letztens einen LKW überholt und dabei muss es dann wohl passiert sein. Ärgerlich... aber es handelt sich immer nur um 15Euro bzw in diesem Fall 35Euro Beträge.


----------



## computertod (9. Juli 2013)

und bei 7x in 4 Monaten sagen die noch nix? also nicht das da auch noch was kommt^^
zum Glück wurde ich noch nicht geblitzt, das würde vermutlich alles andere als günstig ausgehen...


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2013)

Bei den Verwarngeldern wird nicht festgehalten wer das war.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Juli 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt eher erwartet das die Haftpflicht den Schaden des Gegners zahlt ?!



Das ist bei mir ein Vertrag. (gibts das überhaupt einzeln? also Teilkasko ohne Haftpflicht?)
Ich schließe Die HP also in meine TK mit ein 


Der Beamte meinte, ich trage die volle Schuld. Ich könnte höchstens meinem Unfallgegner ankreiden, dass er zu schnell gefahren sein könnte. Mein Anwalt meinte aber, das der aufwand nicht lohnt...


Ich hab mich heute durch die Stadt geschlagen und diverse Autoankäufe angefahren. Keiner wollte mein Hugo haben... 
Bei der Verwertungsstelle hab ich dann 1000€ geboten bekommen. Da ich keine Lust hab die intakten Teile, (wie Motor, Getriebe, Scheinwerfer, Stoßstangen, ...) auszubauen und einzeln zu verkloppen, werd ich das Angebot wohl annehmen. 
Autohäuser brauch ich nicht anfragen, da ich nicht vorhabe mir ein neues Auto zu kaufen. Kann ich mir eh nicht leisten. Studium erlaubt nur einen Nebenjob und der wird von Miete und anderen Fixkosten gefressen...


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Verwarngeldern wird nicht festgehalten wer das war.


 
Selbst wenn, mein Konto ist Punkte frei. Wobei ich mich mittlerweile frage, wie ich das bisher geschafft habe.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2013)

Hab heut auch 20 Euro gezahlt. Geblitzt von der Arbeit nach hause. 

Schlimmer wird wohl das Knöllchen auf dem Weg zum Nürburgring vom Wochenende. 




Zoon schrieb:


> Problem ist das "Durchwinken" ersetzt keine Verkehrsregel somit darf sich der Golffahrer die Schuhe anziehen.


 


Davon war auszugehen.


----------



## Chrisch (9. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 325*I* ?
> BTW. Mach mal das Kennzeichen unkenntlich


 Jo, 325i 

Kennzeichen unkenntlich? Sehe ich keinen Grund zu.


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Juli 2013)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Jo, 325i
> 
> Kennzeichen unkenntlich? Sehe ich keinen Grund zu.


 
du bist überall...
selbst wenn ich bei deinem bruder bin.. nehme ich deine aura wahr..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2013)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Kennzeichen unkenntlich? Sehe ich keinen Grund zu.



Schon mal was von "Kennzeichenklau" gehört  ?


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2013)

Und was soll es für einen Nachteil haben? 
Das Kennzeichen von meiner Freundin wurde auch schon geklaut bzw wurde versucht und das obwohl ihr Kennzeichen im Internet wohl kaum zu finden ist. Mein Kennzeichen hingegen findest du sogar auf irgendwelchen russischen Downloadseiten als Avatar der User. Trotzdem wurde es nie geklaut...


----------



## JC88 (10. Juli 2013)

Kann ja keiner Wissen ob sein Kennzeichen irgendwo noch einmal herum fährt, sind ja nicht explizit angemeldet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2013)

Als 2. sollte auch noch erwähnt sein, dass viele personenbezogene Daten über das Kennzeichen ermittelt werden können.
( vollständiger Name / Anschrift/ Tel. Nr. usw. )


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juli 2013)

Es soll sogar Leute geben die im öffentlichen (!!!) Straßenverkehr mit nicht unkenntlich gemachten Kennzeichen herumfahren. Wahnsinn oder?


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2013)

Ich mach hier grundsätzlich alles unkenntlich. Sogar die Sticker vom Autohaus und die Adresse auf den Nummernschildhaltern. Wenn ich wollte, dass mich hier einer kennt, hätte ich mich mit Klarnamen angemeldet. Trollt sich auch viel schöner so.


----------



## JC88 (10. Juli 2013)

Find ich überflüssig sowas. Aber gut, gibt auch viele Leute die vor Facebook angst haben


----------



## Zoon (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn er sein eigenes Auto fotografiert und mit Kennzeichen ins Netz stellt - "sein Bier". Wenn ich zum Beispiel fremde Sportwagen knippse und die Bilde öfftl. sichtbar hochlade mach ich grundsätzlich die Nummernschilder unkenntlich.



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute durch die Stadt geschlagen und diverse Autoankäufe angefahren. Keiner wollte mein Hugo haben...


 
Biete deine Kiste doch zum Ausschlachten in diversen VW Foren an.


----------



## Chrisch (10. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Als 2. sollte auch noch erwähnt sein, dass viele personenbezogene Daten über das Kennzeichen ermittelt werden können.
> ( vollständiger Name / Anschrift/ Tel. Nr. usw. )


 Macht nix, an der Adresse die dort hinterlegt ist wird weder das Auto noch ich zu finden sein 

Und um meinen Namen sowie Anschrift zu bekommen brauchen die auch nur über eBay oder in Foren etwas von mir kaufen. 


BlindxDeath schrieb:


> du bist überall...
> selbst wenn ich bei deinem bruder bin.. nehme ich deine aura wahr..


 ^^


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Juli 2013)

ich mach meine kennzeichen auch nicht unkenntlich, außer es wird von mir verlangt..
ist ja nicht so dass verbrecher nerds sind.. wenn die daten haben wollen.. dann gehen die nach draußen und sammeln ihre Kennzeichen dort und das geht schneller.


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Als 2. sollte auch noch erwähnt sein, dass viele personenbezogene Daten über das Kennzeichen ermittelt werden können.
> ( vollständiger Name / Anschrift/ Tel. Nr. usw. )


 
Das mag sein, aber die Kennzeichen sieht doch eh jeder der vor oder hinter mir auf der Straße fährt. Ich kann diesen ganzen Hype um persönliche Daten nicht nachvollziehen, darf ruhig jeder wissen wie ich heiße. Adresse und Telefonnummer würde ich jetzt auch nicht öffentlich ins Forum schreiben, aber bei den Kennzeichen ist es eh etwas was öffentlich ist. Ob das nun 3 Leute mehr oder weniger kennen, wird am Ende vom Tag wohl keinen Unterschied machen.

Das mein Kennzeichen auf irgendwelchen illegalen Seiten zu lesen ist, stört mich schon eher. Die haben aber irgendwo man die Bilder über google gefunden, sowas kann man nicht komplett verhindern. Ausser man zenziert jedes Kennzeichen, geht aber auch nicht immer da man ja nicht jeden anschreiben kann der dein Auto ablichtet.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2013)

Angst hätte ich auch nicht, dass Nummernschild abzudrucken. Ich mag es aber einfach nicht. Ist mir zu privat irgendwie.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber die Kennzeichen sieht doch eh jeder der vor oder hinter mir auf der Straße fährt. Ich kann diesen ganzen Hype um persönliche Daten nicht nachvollziehen, darf ruhig jeder wissen wie ich heiße. Adresse und Telefonnummer würde ich jetzt auch nicht öffentlich ins Forum schreiben, aber bei den Kennzeichen ist es eh etwas was öffentlich ist. Ob das nun 3 Leute mehr oder weniger kennen, wird am Ende vom Tag wohl keinen Unterschied machen.
> 
> Das mein Kennzeichen auf irgendwelchen illegalen Seiten zu lesen ist, stört mich schon eher. Die haben aber irgendwo man die Bilder über google gefunden, sowas kann man nicht komplett verhindern. Ausser man zenziert jedes Kennzeichen, geht aber auch nicht immer da man ja nicht jeden anschreiben kann der dein Auto ablichtet.



ich fahr auch immer nur nachts mitm auto damit mich bloß keiner sieht 

naja sehe das aber wi


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber die Kennzeichen sieht doch eh jeder der vor oder hinter mir auf der Straße fährt. Ich kann diesen ganzen Hype um persönliche Daten nicht nachvollziehen, darf ruhig jeder wissen wie ich heiße. Adresse und Telefonnummer würde ich jetzt auch nicht öffentlich ins Forum schreiben, aber bei den Kennzeichen ist es eh etwas was öffentlich ist. Ob das nun 3 Leute mehr oder weniger kennen, wird am Ende vom Tag wohl keinen Unterschied machen.
> 
> Das mein Kennzeichen auf irgendwelchen illegalen Seiten zu lesen ist, stört mich schon eher. Die haben aber irgendwo man die Bilder über google gefunden, sowas kann man nicht komplett verhindern. Ausser man zenziert jedes Kennzeichen, geht aber auch nicht immer da man ja nicht jeden anschreiben kann der dein Auto ablichtet.



ich fahr auch immer nur nachts mitm auto damit mich bloß keiner sieht 

naja sehe das aber wie du! man kann sich auch echt über jeden kram aufregen..
die wissen meinen namen und meine anschrift omg :o


----------



## moe (10. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht denn das mit Punkten und Bußgeld aus?

Ich habs demletzt im Ort n bisschen eilig gehabt (+22kmh nach Toleranzabzug) und soll nu natürlich löhnen. Laut Bußgeldkatalog beläuft sich das auf 80€ Strafe +Bearbeitungsgebühr und einen Punkt. Kann man da nen Antrag stellen, dass die Punkte verdoppelt werden und das Bußgeld gestrichen? Andersrum geht afaik, aber das bringt mir ja nix. Die Punkte sind mit egal. Nächstes Jahr gibts eh die Reform und ich hab noch keine.


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Juli 2013)

heute mal die Sitze vom EP3 ausgebaut und sauber gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juli 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das mit Punkten und Bußgeld aus?
> 
> Ich habs demletzt im Ort n bisschen eilig gehabt (+22kmh nach Toleranzabzug) und soll nu natürlich löhnen. Laut Bußgeldkatalog beläuft sich das auf 80€ Strafe +Bearbeitungsgebühr und einen Punkt. Kann man da nen Antrag stellen, dass die Punkte verdoppelt werden und das Bußgeld gestrichen? Andersrum geht afaik, aber das bringt mir ja nix. Die Punkte sind mit egal. Nächstes Jahr gibts eh die Reform und ich hab noch keine.


 
Wie kommst du denn auf die wirre Idee? Weder das eine, noch das andere geht - und das ist auch gut so...


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf die wirre Idee? Weder das eine, noch das andere geht - und das ist auch gut so...



Doppelte Strafe zahlen geht. Wenn sich die fürs Bußgeld zuständige Behörde darauf einlässt. Ich hab damals doppelte Strafe gezahlt und kam somit um das Fahrverbot.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Doppelte Strafe zahlen geht. Wenn sich die fürs Bußgeld zuständige Behörde darauf einlässt. Ich hab damals doppelte Strafe gezahlt und kam somit um das Fahrverbot.


 
Ja, aber das war ja hier nicht die Frage. Es geht ja nicht um ein Fahrverbot, sondern um Punkte bzw. um Bussgeld. Das ist ja was völlig anderes.

Vom Fahrverbot kann man sich unter bestimmten Umständen freikaufen. Aber nicht von Punkten. Genausowenig geht es, das Bussgeld in Punkten zu bezahlen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Juli 2013)

Ist für mich das erste Mal, dass ich davon höre, dass jemand lieber die Punkte nehmen würde, als zu löhnen.

Geld kann man sich borgen.
Punkte wieder loszuwerden ist dagegen komplizierter/langwieriger.


----------



## YuT666 (10. Juli 2013)

Naja, wenn man keiner ist der die Punkte magisch auf sich zieht, dann würde ich auch lieber die Punkte nehmen ... aber in meinem Falle wähle ich das Geld.


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2013)

Ich brauch mir wohl die nächsten Monate kein Öl kaufen, hab heute direkt ein 55L Fass gekauft. Fahre in beiden Autos bzw in allen drei wenn man den Mazda mit zählt, dass gleiche Öl. Von daher bot sich das ganze an...


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Juli 2013)

und kauft euch mal nen aschenbecher 
das erste was in meine Halle kam, war ein aschenbecher


----------



## moe (10. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf die wirre Idee? Weder das eine, noch das andere geht - und das ist auch gut so...



Warum wirre Idee? Da ich sowohl Fahrer als auch Halter bin, komm ich da eh nicht drum rum. Und warum sollte ich die Strafe bezahlen wollen, wenn ich kein Punktesammler bin und es die Möglichkeit gibt, mehr Punkte zu kassieren? Mich stören die zwei (bzw. der eine) nicht.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ist für mich das erste Mal, dass ich davon höre, dass jemand lieber die Punkte nehmen würde, als zu löhnen.
> 
> Geld kann man sich borgen.
> Punkte wieder loszuwerden ist dagegen komplizierter/langwieriger.



Das Geld hab ich schon. Nur würde ich lieber die Punkte nehmen, weil ich noch keine hab und sonst auch nicht so fahr, dass ich welche bekommen könnte.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> und kauft euch mal nen aschenbecher
> das erste was in meine Halle kam, war ein aschenbecher


 
Sind meine Hallenmitmieter zu blöd für um diesen zu benutzen. Gibt mehr als genug davon bei uns in der Halle... naja in der neuen großen Halle wird es hoffentlich besser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2013)

Ich bräuchte nach Jahren der Abstinenz eigentlich auch wieder einen Schrauberplatz, auf der anderen Seite schraube ich aber zu wenig.
Ja die lieben Kippen, die gehen am besten direkt neben dem Ascher aus. Als Hausmeister liebt man so etwas, da könnte man die Raucher über Stunden mit Schläge belohnen.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Juli 2013)

moe schrieb:


> Warum wirre Idee? Da ich sowohl Fahrer als auch Halter bin, komm ich da eh nicht drum rum. Und warum sollte ich die Strafe bezahlen wollen, wenn ich kein Punktesammler bin und es die Möglichkeit gibt, mehr Punkte zu kassieren? Mich stören die zwei (bzw. der eine) nicht.



Wirre Idee, weil es eben kein Wunschkonzert ist. Man kann sich sein Strafmaß nunmal nicht wählen. Wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn du nicht zahlen willst, dann fahr halt net so schnell. Ist soch ganz einfach.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2013)

So nun gehts gleich in die Firma, noch zwei, drei Kundenautos machen und dann fahren wir los zum nächsten Drift Event. Diesmal ist es in Obermehler beim BMW Syndikat Asphaltfieber.... bin mal gespannt wie es läuft und ob der E30 an einem Stück zurück kommt.


----------



## BlindxDeath (11. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sind meine Hallenmitmieter zu blöd für um diesen zu benutzen. Gibt mehr als genug davon bei uns in der Halle... naja in der neuen großen Halle wird es hoffentlich besser.


 
bist du nicht erst umgezogen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2013)

http://abload.de/img/2jzslu.jpg

http://abload.de/img/img_041960sp9.jpg



Edit:

Verschränkt: 

http://abload.de/img/32os33.jpg

http://abload.de/img/5jrs51.jpg


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> bist du nicht erst umgezogen?


 
Ja wir ziehen quasi im Gebäude nur weiter. Damit wir uns von aktuell 140qm auf 290qm vergrößern können. Die aktuelle Halle ist schon maximal ausgebaut.


----------



## BlindxDeath (11. Juli 2013)

Mehr platz ist natürlich geil.
Teil mir mit wem anders aktuell 130m2.


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> http://abload.de/img/2jzslu.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/img/img_041960sp9.jpg
> 
> ...


 

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2013)

Ja. Sieht gut aus. Vorsicht beim Parken!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Sieht gut aus. Vorsicht beim Parken!


 
Ich weiß


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2013)

Richtige Zentralverschlüsse oder nur ne Abdeckung?


----------



## orca113 (12. Juli 2013)

Habe ich euch eigentlich schon gesagt wie verliebt ich in meinen 6er GTI bin? So ein tolles Auto den gebe ich nie mehr her! 

Habe jetzt die erste Woche alltags betrieb mit der Kiste hinter mir und ich bin so begeistert... Leistungs,Verbrauch, Fahrverhalten, Optik... Super

Meine Freundin ist sogar ebenfalls begeistert obwohl Opel Astra Fahrerin und Golfgegenerin. Ihr haben es die GTI sitze mit dem Karomuster angetan


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Richtige Zentralverschlüsse oder nur ne Abdeckung?


 
Abdeckung 
Passt auch besser zu den Felgen ( man kann auch ohne den CL Deckel fahren und dafür mit Nabenkappe )


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Abdeckung
> Passt auch besser zu den Felgen ( man kann auch ohne den Deckel fahren und dann mit Nabenkappe )



Schade. Dachte, dass is zentral. Sieht aber trotzdem authentisch und gut aus. Schöne Felgen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dxy4n0UT82o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxy4n0UT82o&feature=youtu.be



Nice!


----------



## Zoon (12. Juli 2013)

Was für die Fail Collection 

*Tuning Summer Camp Bautzen CRASH - YouTube*


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. Juli 2013)

@ turbosnake : Das Video gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Juli 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe ich euch eigentlich schon gesagt wie verliebt ich in meinen 6er GTI bin? So ein tolles Auto den gebe ich nie mehr her!
> 
> Habe jetzt die erste Woche alltags betrieb mit der Kiste hinter mir und ich bin so begeistert... Leistungs,Verbrauch, Fahrverhalten, Optik... Super
> 
> Meine Freundin ist sogar ebenfalls begeistert obwohl Opel Astra Fahrerin und Golfgegenerin. Ihr haben es die GTI sitze mit dem Karomuster angetan



Ein Golf. Weiß nicht wie man davon so der maßen begeistert sein kann - selbst wenn das ein gutes Auto sein soll.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2013)

Gerade die Sitze sind ja mal potthässlich


----------



## Zoon (13. Juli 2013)

Als Dailydriver so ein GTI würd ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Juli 2013)

@JC88: Wann bekommst du ihn denn?
Super Wahl übrigens, polarisierendes Auto, nichts "Gewöhnliches". Objektiv vielleicht weniger sinnvoll als bspw. X5 oder Cayenne, aber dafür subjektiv - wenn man ihn liebt, dann liebt man ihn.  
Freue mich auf erste Bilder.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

In der neuen Auto Bild Sportscars ist ein Vergleich zwischen 8 Kompaktsportlern

- Volvo V40 T5 R (8 Platz)
- BMW 125i (7)
- Toyota GT 86 TRD (6) 
- Mercedes A 250 Sport (5)
- Mazda 3 MPS (4)
- VW Golf GTI Performance (3)
- Ford Focus ST (2)
- Mégane Coupé R.S. TCe 265 (1)

Der Vergleichstest fand aufem Sachsenring statt. Ums kurz zu sagen. Der Mégane düpiert den Rest der versammelten Kompaktsportler. 

Der Renault ist 2,12 Sekunden schneller aufem Sachsenring als der Zweitplatzierte Ford Focus ST.  Dem Drittplatzierten (Golf GTI Performance) brummt er fast 2,5 Sekunden auf die Runde auf. Zum langsamten (Toyota GT 86 TRD) beträgt der Unterschied rund sieben Sekunden. 

Beim Golf wurde bemängelt, dass die Differenzialsperre auf der Rennstrecke nicht gut arbeiten würde. Was auch erstaunlich ist, der getestete Toyota hat nur 187 PS. Serie sollten es 200 PS sein. Wie man daran sehen kann, wurden bei dem Test durch die Sportscars auch die Motoren auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Bis auf den Volvo (-9,5 PS) und den Toyota hatten alle Motoren mindestens die Serienleistung. Lediglich der Renault (gemessen 271,2, Serie 265 PS) und der VW (gemessen 236,1 PS, Serie 230 PS) haben deutlich mehr Pferdchen unter der Haube, als als angegeben.

Beim Renault ist das aber nix Ungewöhnliches. Im Méganeforum gibts nen Thread zur gemessenen Motorleistungen bei Stockmodellen der User. Alle gemessenen Modelle lagen über den 265 Serien-PS. Spitzenreiter ist ein Mégane mit 288 PS Stock.  

Was mich erstaunt, in dem Test, wird der Ford Focus ST sehr hoch gelobt. Hab da schon deutlich Schlechteres gelesen. Über den BMW ist der Autor eher enttäuscht. Der Toyota wird trotz seinem PS-Mankos auch gelobt und für gut befunden. Schließlich liegt er im Test auch vor Volvo und BMW. Der Golf ist mal wieder irgenwo weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Wäre es in dem Test nicht um die Sportlichkeit gegangen, hätte der Golf sicher gewonnen. Aber der Ford und der Renault spielen da einfach in einer anderen Liga. Der Autor meinte, dass der Mégane selbst anbitioniert gefahrenen M3s gefährlich wird.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2013)

Der V40 passt da aber nicht wirklich rein. Der C30 T5 wäre schon eher mit dem Rest vergleichbar(was nicht heißt dass ich ihn weiter vorne erwarten würde).

Der GT86 schneidet genau so ab wie überall anders auch. Das mit der fehlenden Motorleistung scheint schon die Regel zu sein und trotz allem fühlt er sich halt "irgendwie sportlich" an.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ein Golf. Weiß nicht wie man davon so der maßen begeistert sein kann - selbst wenn das ein gutes Auto sein soll.


 
Einen GTI fahren und besitzen,da bist du ganz schnell angetan. Ganz einfach. 

Allein der Sound und der Schub


----------



## Beam39 (13. Juli 2013)

Dann setz dich mal in nen nicht ganz untermotorisierten 8-Zylinder, oder in einen 350z mit Sportauspuff, dann kommt dir jeglicher 4-Zylinder-Sound lachhaft vor^^. Nichts gegen dein Auto, aber 4-Zylinder werden nie Soundwunder sein, auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Soundgeneratoren oder sonst was.

Ich durfte/ bin schon bei einigen GTI's, R's, Audi S-Modellen mitgefahren/ selbergefahren. An den Autos ist alles geil, nur nicht der Sound. Es gibt einige wenige 4-Zylinder die mir gefallen vom Sound her, das sind dann allerdings Asiaten und die könnte ich im Alltag nicht fahren.

@Scholle, ich weiß nicht ob es richtig ist den 125i da als Gegner zu nehmen?! Der Megan RS ist Sport pur, nen 125i dagegen 0815. Da hätte mindestens nen 130i hingehört.


SPIRITUS du fährst doch nen Chrysler 300 oder?? Nen Kumpel will sich am Montag einen kaufen mit 3.5L Maschine, gibts irgendwas worauf er achten sollte??


----------



## Seeefe (13. Juli 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Einen GTI fahren und besitzen,da bist du ganz schnell angetan. Ganz einfach.
> 
> Allein der Sound und der Schub



Naja für sie Kohle würd ich nie'n golf kaufen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Autor meinte, dass der Mégane selbst anbitioniert gefahrenen M3s gefährlich wird.


 
Das wage ich mal sehr stark zu bezweifeln


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

Das bezweifle ich auch sehr stark. Das einzige was an nem Megane für nen M3 gefährlich ist, das ist wenn der vor ihm auf der Ideallinie rumgurkt. Der M3 ist solchen Kompaktsportlern wirklich in allen Belangen haushoch überlegen!


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

Naja, auf der Autobahn vielleicht. Wenns kurvig wird, ist der Renault sicher dabei. 

Nur als Beispiel das Video hier von der Nordschleife. Der E92 kommt vielleicht auf den Geraden weg. In den Kurven muss der Renaultfahrer aufpassen, dass er dem M3 nicht hinten reinfährt. Der Renault war mit Advan AD08 bereift, der M3 hatte Michelin Sport Cup drauf. Gut, der Fahrer vom Renault hats auf der Nos auch wirklich drauf, Hut ab. Trotzdem, haushoch überlegen, sieht eindeutig anders aus. Die Performace von der Clubsportvariante enttäuscht mich ehrlich gesagt sogar etwas. Da sollte eigentlich mehr kommen. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ii7eu-BN-M#at=114


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2013)

Der M3 ist auch erst in kundiger Hand richtig schnell.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

Gleicher Renault, und nun ein silberner BMW E92 M3 Clubsport. Kein Unterschied. Trotz der 420 PS oder was der M3 hat, kommt der nicht weg. Außer auf den Geraden, da zieht er davon, kommt ne Kurve, klebt der Franzose dem Bayern wieder im Heck. Der im Video gezeigt Mégane hat übrigens 281 PS Serie. Und der M3-Fahrer gibt wirklich alles! Hat zwar ne komische Linie auf der Nos, er weiß aber, was er tut. Neu ist der nicht! 

Übrigens, das Laderpfeifen vom Renault ist echt krank. Das kommt in natura noch heftiger rüber. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6lQgGYAPA0#at=327

EDIT: Bei 7:17 geht der Renault sogar außen am M3 vorbei. Der Fahrer hatte keine Lust mehr, oder wie?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

Wie du schon sagst, hat ne komische Linie... Das sagt ja schon alles. Mit der falschen Linie kommt man halt net wirklich weg, wenn einer hinterherfährt, ders kann.


----------



## boombudder (13. Juli 2013)

Französisches Auto. Das reicht für mich um ihn nicht zu kaufen 

Will jetzt niemanden beleidigen, aber das ist dasselbe wie manche Leute nur NVidia und Intel kaufen.

Und sowieso immer lieber GTI als Megane 
Ich versuch ja meinen Vater noch zu überreden sich nen Porsche zu kaufen


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

Was hast du gegen französische Autos?


----------



## boombudder (13. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen französische Autos?


 
Ist halt genauso wie zu sagen "Was hast du gegen AMD?". Ich hab nichts dagegen aber kaufen würde ichs mir nicht.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst, hat ne komische Linie... Das sagt ja schon alles. Mit der falschen Linie kommt man halt net wirklich weg, wenn einer hinterherfährt, ders kann.


 
Schon ma Nos gefahren? Der M3 ist keineswegs langsam unterwegs. Im Gegenteil. Komisch bedeutet, dass er sehr "zappelig" fährt, was für die Nos gefährlich ist. Der Renault fährt viel ruhiger. Nen geraden Strich sozusagen. Beide Fahrer wissen aber wo es lang geht. Der Renault geht halt wie die Pest und der Fahrer hats auch drauf. Gleiches gilt aber aber für den M3. Längsdynamisch is das ne andere Liga. Aber darauf kommts halt nur auf der Autobahn an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2013)

Der M3 ist auf der NoS 14 Sek schneller 

Renault Megane RS im Supertest: Viel Sportlichkeit für wenig Geld - SPORT AUTO
Der BMW M3 im Supertest: Die vierte Generation mit 420 PS auf dem Prüfstand - SPORT AUTO


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

Der M3 Fahrer kennt zwar die Stecke und weiß wo es lang geht, ist aber weit davon entfernt gut oder gar ideal zu fahren. Da ists natürlich für einen besseren Fahrer im langsameren Auto möglich mitzuhalten. Der Renault Fahrer fährt schlicht besser und das ist auf ner Strecke wie der NOS (oder auch sonst auf der Rennstrecke) nunmal fast entscheidender als das Fahrzeug - solange man nicht im Smart antritt...


----------



## winner961 (13. Juli 2013)

boombudder schrieb:


> Französisches Auto. Das reicht für mich um ihn nicht zu kaufen
> 
> Will jetzt niemanden beleidigen, aber das ist dasselbe wie manche Leute nur NVidia und Intel kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ganz im ernst ich würde mir Lieber einen Megane kaufen als GTi das Auto ist wenigstens einzigartig und nicht wie einen GTI denn jeder hat. Dazu ist der Megane günstiger als der GTI. Qualitativ wird gibt es auch so gut wie keinen Unterschied außer das die Ersatzteile des Megane günstiger sind als die des GTI.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der M3 ist auf der NoS 14 Sek schneller
> 
> Renault Megane RS im Supertest: Viel Sportlichkeit für wenig Geld - SPORT AUTO
> Der BMW M3 im Supertest: Die vierte Generation mit 420 PS auf dem Prüfstand - SPORT AUTO



Klar ist der M3 schneller. Hat auch keine angezweifelt. Aber nur 14 Sekunden? Das überrascht mich jetzt schon. Immerhin hat der M3 420 PS, der Renault offiziel "nur" 265 PS   Das spricht dann eher für den Renault.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der M3 Fahrer kennt zwar die Stecke und weiß wo es lang geht, ist aber weit davon entfernt gut oder gar ideal zu fahren. Da ists natürlich für einen besseren Fahrer im langsameren Auto möglich mitzuhalten. Der Renault Fahrer fährt schlicht besser und das ist auf ner Strecke wie der NOS (oder auch sonst auf der Rennstrecke) nunmal fast entscheidender als das Fahrzeug - solange man nicht im Smart antritt...


 
Der Renaultfahrer hat einfach viel mehr Vertrauen in sein Auto hat, weil das Ding gut liegt. Viel einfacher zu fahren als der M3. Der M3 Fahrer weiß genausogut wos lang geht. Er scheint halt einfach seinem Auto nicht zu vertrauen. Um nochmal die Sportcars zu bemühen; _"Der Renault fährt fast schon zu gut für einen Fronttriebler"_. 

Ich finde es eher Schade, dass im Test der Astra OPC fehlt. Ein würdiger Gegner.




winner961 schrieb:


> Ganz im ernst ich würde mir Lieber einen Megane kaufen als GTi das Auto ist wenigstens einzigartig und nicht wie einen GTI denn jeder hat. Dazu ist der Megane günstiger als der GTI. Qualitativ wird gibt es auch so gut wie keinen Unterschied außer das die Ersatzteile des Megane günstiger sind als die des GTI.


 
Zudem wischt der Mégane mit dem GTI den Boden auf. Zumindest, wenn man der Auto Bild glauben kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2013)

Also würde der Megane Fahrer im M3 sitzen, würde der Megane wohl kein Land sehen  

Gute Fahrer machen echt viel aus, sieht man auch in dem Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KKSt6ppO9g

Ach der Sound vom EP3 ist schon geil


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also würde der Megane Fahrer im M3 sitzen, würde der Megane wohl kein Land sehen
> 
> Gute Fahrer machen echt viel aus, sieht man auch in dem Video:



Vermutlich. Der Typ ist echt gut. Der fährt mit dem Mégane im Nassen auf der Nos schneller als das Ringtaxi (M5). Trotzdem hab ich noch kein Video gefunden, wo ein M3 den Mégane bügelt. Hab aber auch zugegebnermaßen auch noch nicht danach gesucht. 

Trotzdem nehm ich an, dass ne Zeitung, die Sportwagen testet, weiß was sie schreibt ;o) 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ach der Sound vom EP3 ist schon geil
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KKSt6ppO9g





Der Sound ist wirklich nett. Schöner Saugersound.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Renaultfahrer hat einfach viel mehr Vertrauen in sein Auto hat, weil das Ding gut liegt. Viel einfacher zu fahren als der M3. Der M3 Fahrer weiß genausogut wos lang geht. Er scheint halt einfach seinem Auto nicht zu vertrauen. Um nochmal die Sportcars zu bemühen; _"Der Renault fährt fast schon zu gut für einen Fronttriebler"_.


 
Vertrauen hin vertrauen her, der Fahrer im Renault ist besser.

Ich fahre ja beruflich gelegentlich auf der einen oder anderen Strecke und habe auch schon einige Fahrertrainings hinter mir. Die Strecke zu kennen hilft, macht einen aber noch nicht schnell - das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung und finde es immer wieder interessant, wie ein Instruktor einem im selben Auto um die Ohren fährt...

Btw. ab Montag habe ich mit Autos aus einem italienischen Dorf nahe Bologna zu tun... Mal sehen was da geht!


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

Ich habe zur Zeit mit einem Cabrio zu tun!

Ein Renault "Furz" Gordini!


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Btw. ab Montag habe ich mit Autos aus einem italienischen Dorf nahe Bologna zu tun... Mal sehen was da geht!


 
Ich erwarte mindestens Bilder!


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

Hm Bilder von getarnten Autos... Ich glaube nicht das ich da was mache.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

Wieso nicht? Sind doch getarnt!


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

Ich könnte jeden Tag Bilder von getarnten Autos (z.T. sogar von welchen, die es offiziell gar nicht gibt) aller Couleur machen und ins Netz stellen, aber dann wäre ich halt auch meinen Job los... Da ich meine Arbeit mag und diese auch noch ganz gut bezahlt wird, werde ich deswegen nichts dergleichen tun.

Bei uns stehen aber regelmäßig Fahrzeuge vor dem Gelände, in denen der Fahrer ein unanständig langes Objektiv vor seiner Kamera hat... Vlt. könnt ihr ja mal den ansprechen  Alternativ ist es natürlich auch nicht verboten sich da selbst hinzustellen und mal zu schauen was es da alles so gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Btw. ab Montag habe ich mit Autos aus einem italienischen Dorf nahe Bologna zu tun... Mal sehen was da geht!


Ich frage mich welche Marke das sein wird, können sowohl Ferrari, Lamborghini als auch Pagani sein
.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein, da gibts sogar noch mehr... Aber eine dieser Marken ists, soviel sei verraten.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2013)

> Um ehrlich zu sein, da gibts sogar noch mehr


Das sind die die ich kenne.



> Aber eine dieser Marken ists, soviel sei verraten


Jetzt müsste ich noch wissen in welcher Branche du arbeitest, abgesehen von dem wohl Offensichtlichen KfZ.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Klar ist der M3 schneller. Hat auch keine angezweifelt. Aber nur 14 Sekunden? Das überrascht mich jetzt schon. Immerhin hat der M3 420 PS, der Renault offiziel "nur" 265 PS   Das spricht dann eher für den Renault.


 
14 sek ist eine Menge Holz


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das sind die die ich kenne.



Nun, deTomaso kommt ursprünglich da her, Fornasari kommt aus Vincenza, das ist auch nicht aus der Welt. Dann hat Ferrari noch ne Tochter in dem Gäu - Maserati heißen die, Micro-Vett ist noch ums Eck (Imola), da kommt auch Tazzari her... 
Zugegeben außer de Tomaso und Maserati hab ich die anderen auch nicht gekannt. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste ich noch wissen in welcher Branche du arbeitest, abgesehen von dem wohl Offensichtlichen KfZ.


 
Ich dachte es sei hier schon Allgemeingut, dass ich bei einem großen Getriebehersteller in BaWü arbeite?! Jetzt kannste auch gerne raten, da gibts ja auch einige...


----------



## boombudder (13. Juli 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ganz im ernst ich würde mir Lieber einen Megane kaufen als GTi das Auto ist wenigstens einzigartig und nicht wie einen GTI denn jeder hat. Dazu ist der Megane günstiger als der GTI. Qualitativ wird gibt es auch so gut wie keinen Unterschied außer das die Ersatzteile des Megane günstiger sind als die des GTI.


 
Einen GTI hat jeder? Ich seh sehr selten einen außer den Dienstwagen eines Bekannten...


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 14 sek ist eine Menge Holz



Nicht auf ca. 23 Kilometer. ;0)

Irgendwie hat die Auto Bild Sportscars was gegen BMW. Im gleichen Heft wird noch ein BMW M135i getestet. Die AB hat zum Fazit: "ohne ausgeprägte Sportlichkeit und mit mangelnder Wertigkeit". Hartes Urteil.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2013)

boombudder schrieb:


> Einen GTI hat jeder? Ich seh sehr selten einen außer den Dienstwagen eines Bekannten...


 
GTI fahren wirklich viele rum, irgendwie traut sich auch keiner die hässlichen Stock-Alus gegen schöne zu wechseln. Bisher gefühlte 100 gesehen und nur einer hatte mal andere Felgen


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2013)

> Nun, deTomaso kommt ursprünglich da her, Fornasari kommt aus Vincenza, das ist auch nicht aus der Welt. Dann hat Ferrari noch ne Tochter in dem Gäu - Maserati heißen die, Micro-Vett ist noch ums Eck (Imola), da kommt auch Tazzari her...
> Zugegeben außer de Tomaso und Maserati hab ich die anderen auch nicht gekannt.


Die Fornassari hatte ich aus Hässlichkeit verdrängt, Maserati vergessen bzw auch nach Turin gepackt wie den Rest von FIAT.
DeTomaso hatte ich als Tod im  Kopf und  Micro-Vett und Tazzari habe ich nie gehört.




> Ich dachte es sei hier schon Allgemeingut, dass ich bei einem großen Getriebehersteller in BaWü arbeite?! Jetzt kannste auch gerne raten, da gibts ja auch einige...


ZF, habe ich im  Kopf.
Aber in Zukunft wird die Branche wohl nicht die beste Zukunft haben, wenn ich da an die Eingangautomatik im neuen BMW i3 denke.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat die Auto Bild Sportscars was gegen BMW. Im gleichen Heft wird noch ein BMW M135i getestet. Die AB hat zum Fazit: "ohne ausgeprägte Sportlichkeit und mit mangelnder Wertigkeit". Hartes Urteil.


 
Alles wo "Bild" im Namen auftaucht nehme ich sowieso nicht für voll 
Laut Sportauto und vielen anderen Tests ist er dann aber doch ganz gut.

z.B: 





> Der begeisternde Sechszylindermotor ist ebenso stark wie sparsam. Das  Fahrwerk verbindet Komfort und Sportlichkeit auf überzeugende Weise.  Dieser schneidige Kompaktsportler transportiert wieder etwas von dem,  was wir - im bezahlbaren Bereich - lange vermisst haben: Den Geist der  Bayerischen Motorenwerke, so, wie wir ihn aus früheren Jahrzehnten  kennen. Ein BMW also, wie er im Buche steht: kompakt, praktisch, wendig  und wirtschaftlich - und dabei enorm Fahrspaß-orientiert.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ZF, habe ich im  Kopf.
> Aber in Zukunft wird die Branche wohl nicht die beste Zukunft haben, wenn ich da an die Eingangautomatik im neuen BMW i3 denke.


 
ZF? Ne, mein Arbeitgeber ist im Getriebesektor nochmal ein gutes Stück größer. 

Nun, zum einen kann man es abwarten ob und wie sich E-Antriebe überhaupt am Markt durchsetzen und zum anderen benötigen die Dinger ja auch Getriebe...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ZF? Ne, mein Arbeitgeber ist im Getriebesektor nochmal ein gutes Stück größer.


 
Getrag ?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2013)

> ZF? Ne, mein Arbeitgeber ist im Getriebesektor nochmal ein gutes Stück größer.


Bosch und Conti stellen afaik keine Getriebe her, soweit ich weiß, also Getrag?



> Nun, zum einen kann man es abwarten ob und wie sich E-Antriebe überhaupt am Markt durchsetzen und zum anderen benötigen die Dinger ja auch Getriebe..


Die aber deutlich weniger aufwendig sind als eine  9 Gang Automatik.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2013)

100 Punkte!

9- Gang Automatik braucht ja auch kein Mensch...
Und ob man damit mehr Geld verdient als mit einem (vom Aufwand nicht zu unterschätzenden) Getriebe für nen E Antrieb? Da gibts ganz neue und andere Herausforderungen als bei bisherigen Getrieben - das ist nicht weniger interessant nur anders


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alles wo "Bild" im Namen auftaucht nehme ich sowieso nicht für voll



Man sollte doch zumindest meinen, dass sie deutschen Herstellern gegenüber positiv gestimmt sind. 

Ich halte die Sportscars zur Zeit für die beste Zeitung im deutschen Autoblätterwald. Die Artikel sind gut und die Fahrzeugauswahl ist auch top.


----------



## Zoon (13. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> In der neuen Auto Bild Sportscars ist ein Vergleich zwischen 8 Kompaktsportlern


 
Auch wenns schön ist das mal andere Autos im Vergleich auftauchen:  Der Volvo ist ja mehr wie deplaziert. Vorallem is bei dem das R zur  simplen optischen Zubehör Austattungsvariante verkommen, mit Krachern  wie den 850 T5R hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Wobei die Gene eigtl  vorhanden sind die Plattform ist die gleiche die auch der Mazda MPS und  der alte Focus ST nutzte.

Der neue Focus ST ist vom Klang her gut das wars dann auch.  Beim aktuellen Innenraumdesign krieg ich bei Ford nur Würgreize




orca113 schrieb:


> Einen GTI fahren und besitzen,da bist du ganz schnell angetan. Ganz einfach.
> 
> Allein der Sound und der Schub



naja gegen den seligen R32 kommt der Mixersound trotzdem nicht an :p




Beam39 schrieb:


> Da hätte mindestens nen 130i hingehört.


 
130 wird nicht mehr angeboten  und der M135 ist wieder ne Stufe zu hoch


Scholle such dir mal von den Megane Typen das Video raus wo der problemlos nem Cayman R hinten dran bleibt. War glaube der Youtube Channel von xthilox - der Porschefahrer war auch kein Sonntagsfahrer und auch nicht im Opastil unterwegs. Der Porsche konnte sich wirkklich nur an den langen Geraden wie zwischen Bergwerg und Klostertal absetzen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Scholle such dir mal von den Megane Typen das Video raus wo der problemlos nem Cayman R hinten dran bleibt. War glaube der Youtube Channel von xthilox - der Porschefahrer war auch kein Sonntagsfahrer und auch nicht im Opastil unterwegs. Der Porsche konnte sich wirkklich nur an den langen Geraden wie zwischen Bergwerg und Klostertal absetzen.



Ne. Ist der Channel vom "Touristenfahrer". Ich kann dir da auch raus suchen, wie er an nem Nissan GTR dran bleibt und son Zeugs. Fahrer und Auto sind da echt ne gute Kombi. Xthilox ist mit dem Megane aber auch gut!




Zoon schrieb:


> Der neue Focus ST ist vom Klang her gut das wars dann auch.  Beim aktuellen Innenraumdesign krieg ich bei Ford nur Würgreize



Immerhin ist er schneller als der neue Golf GTI Performance. Zumindest von außen gefällt mir der Focus auch besser.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Juli 2013)

Naja, Früher dachte man auch, mehr als 3 gänge braucht ein automat nicht. Heute sind wir bei 8 angekommen, und alle finden es toll... ZF ist mMn schon deutlich innovativer als Getrag, allerdings auch teurer. Qualität kostet halt.

Und ein GTI ist wirklich das langweiligste auto in der klasse überhaupt, allein auf dem weg zur arbeit (gerade mal gut 6 km) begegnen mir jeden tag mindestens 5 GTIs, in 4 davon sitzen junge oder alte frauen. Hausfrauenporsche halt. Und für so was noch so viel kohle ausgeben? NIemals


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei uns stehen aber regelmäßig Fahrzeuge vor dem Gelände, in denen der Fahrer ein unanständig langes Objektiv vor seiner Kamera hat... Vlt. könnt ihr ja mal den ansprechen  Alternativ ist es natürlich auch nicht verboten sich da selbst hinzustellen und mal zu schauen was es da alles so gibt.


Bei uns stehen die Wagen gerne mal ungetarnt rum(Außendesign an ner getarnten Karosse funktioniert einfach nicht).

Draußen auf der Lauer liegen tut trotzdem niemand.
Es hat beim Fotografieren aber schon die ein oder andere Putzkraft ihren Job verloren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und ein GTI ist wirklich das langweiligste auto in der klasse überhaupt


 
Immer noch besser als eine von Aston Martin abkopierte Front bei dem Focus


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2013)

Ist halt Geschmackssache. Der Focus ist das schnellere und sportlicher Auto. Der Motor vom Focus dürfte auch ne Wucht sein. Die Auto Bild Sportscars bescheinigt ihm in der letzten oder vorletzten Ausgabe "Durchzugswerte auf M3 Niveau"! 

Der Golf ist halt etwas besser verarbeitet, aber auch teurer und im Alltag wohl gebräuchlicher.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als eine von Aston Martin abkopierte Front bei dem Focus


 
Geil

Ich finde es ist ne richtig geile Karre das Ding. Ist inzwischen mein vierter VW Golf, obwohl ich mir in Sachen Ausstattung und Fahrverhalten sowie Motorleistung nicht mehr sicher bin das das noch etwas mit einem "normalen" Golf zu tun hat


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Naja, Früher dachte man auch, mehr als 3 gänge braucht ein automat nicht. Heute sind wir bei 8 angekommen, und alle finden es toll...



Die Frage ist ja nicht wieviel Gänge ein Getriebe hat, sondern wie sehr es beim Spritsparen hilft und da bin ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine, dass mehr Gänge nicht zwingend zu weniger Verbrauch führt. Ganz nebenbei ist diese Meinung auch durch Messungen belegbar.

Für viele ist es vlt. auch überraschend, aber ein gut gemachter 5 Gänger (Handschalter) mit großer Spreizung ist im Verbrauch einem 6 Gang Handschalter oft überlegen. Ich will jetzt nicht die Werbetrommel für 5 Gänger rühren, aber das ändert an der Tatsache ja nichts.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ZF ist mMn schon deutlich innovativer als Getrag, allerdings auch teurer. Qualität kostet halt.


 
Woran willst du die Innovationskraft von GETRAG oder ZF festmachen? Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass du das gar nicht beurteilen kannst. GETRAG hat z.B. das meines Wissens größte DKG Portfolio das auf dem Markt frei verfügbar ist. 

Und woher willst du wissen ob ZF oder GETRAG teurer ist? Auch hier dürfte dir schlicht der Background fehlen.
Frag dich doch mal, warum BMW z.B. die DKGs nur (noch) in den M Modellen einsetzt und nicht auch auf die anderen Modelle mit mehr Volumen ausrollt? Verbrauchstechnisch geben sich ein 7DCT700 oder ein 8HP jedenfalls nicht viel, die Qualitätszahlen dürften auch auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen - das ist immerhin Grundvoraussetzung überhaupt liefern zu dürfen. Bleibt am Ende der Preis...

Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass sich in den Bereichen in denen ZF und GETRAG Berührungspunkte im Portfolio haben es immer einen harten Preiskampf gibt. Insgesamt sind das aber gar nicht so viele Berührungspunkte wie man denken sollte.


----------



## Zoon (14. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Immerhin ist er schneller als der neue Golf GTI Performance. Zumindest von außen gefällt mir der Focus auch besser.



Einziger Vorteil Focus den gibst auch als Kombi als ST, da gibts bei der Konkurrenz echt noch nix.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als eine von Aston Martin abkopierte Front bei dem Focus


 
Bei  den Focus gehts ja noch. Und im nächsten Mondeo wenn er sich nicht noch  weiter bis auf weiteres verspätet sieht die Front auch gut aus. Beim  Ford Fiesta ist die neue Frontmaske vorallem in Verbindung mit  Basisaustattung ziemlich überzogen. Die hätte sie nur fürn ST lassen sollen.

Ich würd trotzdem den Megane nehmen. Das ehrlichste Auto und sieht innen nicht so aus wie so ein 20 Euro Ghettoblaster ausn Aldi


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ich würd trotzdem den Megane nehmen. Das ehrlichste Auto und sieht innen nicht so aus wie so ein 20 Euro Ghettoblaster ausn Aldi



Lol! Der war gut! Stimmt aber wirklich! Der Focus sieht innen echt aus, wie ein billiges Plastikradio!  

Hätte ich Familie, wäre der ST Kombi aber erste Wahl.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als eine von Aston Martin abkopierte Front bei dem Focus


 
Der Focus sieht doch nicht wie Aston aus, nur der Fiesta.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juli 2013)

Hier nochmal ein Link zu der Aston Martin Front Geschichte:
Ford Mondeo (2013)

ehrlich gesagt find ichs sogar gut das die sowas in der Art machen ...


----------



## Zoon (14. Juli 2013)

Zu dem neuen Mondeo oder Fiesta ST passt die Schnauze auch, aber bei nem Basis Fiesta nicht mal mit dem Ecoboost Turbo finde den Look nur peinlich ...


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2013)

Mir gefällt die Schnauze noch nicht mal beim Fiesta ST. Das dominiert das Auto zu sehr. Der Rest hintendrann kommt optisch nicht nach, irgendwie. 

Beim Focus widerrum ists OK.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Schnauze noch nicht mal beim Fiesta ST. Das dominiert das Auto zu sehr. Der Rest hintendrann kommt optisch nicht nach, irgendwie.



Wie der Scirocco, von Vorne schick von hinten absolut hässlich.


----------



## JC88 (14. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön anzugucken die Bilder  
Kombi mal anders


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie der Scirocco, von Vorne schick von hinten absolut hässlich.


 
Ja ohne Witze. Erst denkst du, da kommt ein Aston. Und dann fährt irgendwas wie ein Micra an dir vorbei. Zumindest beim Fiesta. Das Auto ist ja nicht schlecht, aber die Schautze ruiniert die Optik!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juli 2013)

Sehr schicker Kombi! 
Aufkleber ab und auf die Autobahn Proleten abziehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Sehr schön anzugucken die Bilder
> Kombi mal anders


 
Vorallem die Verarbeitung


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2013)

Mal eine Frage bzgl. der Dämmung meines Fiat 500. 

Ich habe eben die Türverkleidung runter gebaut und diese Schaumstofffolie entfernt. Weiter unten in der Tür ist mir ein größeres vernietetes Kunststoffteil aufgefallen. 
Weiß jemand von euch, was dieses bewirkt? Ich hätte mal auf Crashsicherheit getippt. (Bilder im Anhang)

---


Dann noch eine Frage an die Soundexperten:

Also ich dämme, weil die Türverkleidung ständig vibriert und das macht keinen Spass. Lohnt sich eine Dämmung überhaupt bei folgenden Lautsprechern: Focal PS 165. 
Ich hab keinen großen Bezug zu Lautsprechern, bzw. keine großen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Hochtöner habe ich schon sehr gute, bzw. da muss ich auch nichts dämmen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2013)

Eine Dämmung lohnt sich immer. Selbst mit dem Seriensystem. Ohne Dämmung kannst du auch den Wert des Autos in Lautsprecher reinvestieren und es wird dreckig klingen . Gerade bei dem Blech des 500 lohnen sich nen paar Schichten Alubutyl. Außerdem klingen die Türen danach beim Zufallen lassen nicht mehr so nach Konservendose .


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2013)

Naja dreckig klingt es ja jetzt schon  aber erst seit dem ich am Bass Schräubchen gedreht habe (sowohl am Radio, als auch am externen Verstärker). Meine Eltern mögen ja keinen Bass, aber jetzt muss da mal ein wenig Bums her. Subwooferkisten im Kofferraum oder in der Reserverradmulde kann ich nämlich gar nicht haben. Von dem abgesehen brauche ich keine Basseffekte die mir die Scheiben zertrümmern 
Ja Alubutyl (2,2 mm) habe ich massig gekauft, Jehnert Dämmmatten kommen rein und Boxenflies habe ich auch gekauft. Und für die Türverkleidung Antinoise Paste. Ich werde mal morgen los legen, ich hoffe es bringt den gewünschten Effekt. 

PS: Es ist ein Fiat, aber blechern klingt es nicht, wenn man die Tür zu macht. Aber das klingt sicher noch satter wenn es fertig ist. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Juli 2013)

Wo ist denn der A1 hin? Oder war das ich558? Oder bin ich jetzt völlig ballaballa?


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2013)

Wenn du mich meinst, liegst du falsch  Ich hatte davor die Polo 3-Zylinder Luftpumpe


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Juli 2013)

Ah ok, dann war's ich.  Also nicht ich, sondern ich558.  

Was für einen 500 hast du denn? Habe gerade geschaut, aber keinen Vorstellungs-Post gefunden..
Ich habe vorige Tage in einem Abarth 500C gesessen - damit könnte ich mich wirklich anfreunden. Und Mädels stehen auch auf den süßen 500..


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2013)

Keine Lust mehr auf Zündspulen wechseln mehr gehabt ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juli 2013)

Denn 500er ist bisher meine Mutter gefahren, aber die fährt ja jetzt das Beetle Cabrio. 

Einen Vorstellungspost gibt es nicht, aber ich mache morgen gerne mal ein Paar Bilder. Der kleine ist Baujahr 2008 und hat mächtige 37' km gelaufen. 
Ausstattungsmäßig ist eigentlich alles drinnen Navi, Leder, Sitzheizung usw. aber Xenon fehlt leider, bzw. gab es damals noch gar nicht wo wir den bestellt haben.  
Ist ein 1.4er mit 100 PS, die Karre zieht ganz gut, aber ab 160 auf der Autobahn wird es dünn. Geht bis Tacho 195, was real dann ~185 wären. 
Spielt aber keine Rolle, da ich sowieso zu 95% in der Stadt rumfahre.  Ist aber ein netter Kurvenräuber, bretthart mit den 195/35ern. 
So ein Abarth wäre aber schon etwas feines, so in Richtung esseesse mit 160 PS 

@NFS

Die letzten Spulen waren wieder Made in GER, die haben jetzt ein Jahr gehalten. Rein theoretisch müssten aber bald wieder welche defekt gehen  
Der Polo steht erstmal noch in der Garage, den darf dann meine Schwester gegen die Wand fahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2013)

Heute auf einer ausgedehnten Tour die neuen Reifen ausprobiert. 
Wenn die Reifen Temperatur bekommen kleben die förmlich auf der Straße und lassen wesentlich höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten zu als die RFTs und das Auto bleibt auch noch ruhiger. Außerdem kündigt sich der Grenzbereich mit einem "Schmieren" schön an und nicht wie bei den RFTs, die nur Grip und Wegrutschen kennen, vorallem an der VA 
Insgesamt viel stimmiger mit einem fast komplett verschwundenem untersteuern und feinfühliger reagierendem Fahrwerk.


----------



## ich558 (15. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der A1 hin? Oder war das ich558? Oder bin ich jetzt völlig ballaballa?



Jo das war ich der A1 streht noch wie be eins


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Heute auf einer ausgedehnten Tour die neuen Reifen ausprobiert.
> Wenn die Reifen Temperatur bekommen kleben die förmlich auf der Straße und lassen wesentlich höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten zu als die RFTs und das Auto bleibt auch noch ruhiger. Außerdem kündigt sich der Grenzbereich mit einem "Schmieren" schön an und nicht wie bei den RFTs, die nur Grip und Wegrutschen kennen, vorallem an der VA
> Insgesamt viel stimmiger mit einem fast komplett verschwundenem untersteuern und feinfühliger reagierendem Fahrwerk.



Was denn für welche?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was denn für welche?


 
Die Pirelli PZero in 225/40 auf meinen neuen Felgen.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2013)

Respekt! Sollen ziemlich gut sein, bei artgerechter Behandlung aber schnell zur Glatzebildung neigen. Kannst ja ma berichten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Respekt! Sollen ziemlich gut sein, bei artgerechter Behandlung aber schnell zur Glatzebildung neigen. Kannst ja ma berichten.


 
Hab ich auch schon gelesen, dass die etwas schneller weg sind, dafür aber oft wesentlich mehr Haftung bei Trockenheit und vorallem bei Nässe bieten als andere Reifen.
Ich hatte auch den Michelin PSS ins Auge gefasst ( Nachfolger vom PS2 ), der war aber nochmal 40€ pro Reifen teurer als der PZero.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2013)

Ja. Super Reifen! Gript wie nix.  Halt schön weich. Dadurch halt auch schneller weg. Aber dafür sind die Teile ja auch da. 

Ich fahr jetzt den Michelin PS2. Mal schauen wie lange der hält. Meinem Bruder sein Trophy wurde mit Bridgestone Potenza RE050A ausgeliefert. Die haben nach ca. 10 000 km ziemlich wenig Profil übrig und müssen sicher innerhalb der nächsten 2000 km getauscht werden. 

Mal schauen, wie lange es der PS2 macht. Ich könnte mir deinen Pirelli auch gut als Nachfolger vorstellen.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Juli 2013)

ah wo ihr grad bei Rad Reifen seid, ich hab grad eben eine meiner Traumfelgen für den E30 gefunden, leider unikate. 

Wie man aus Haesslich richtig hübsch macht 

Original "Kanaldeckel" Felgen vom E30 
http://pixeldesign-agentur.de/BMW/BMW011.jpg

Umgeschweiste "Kanaldeckel" irgendwie gefallen die mir echt abartig gut.
http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums...8-8A8C-4DFBEC8A0684-1787-000001DA402B8B0C.jpg


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Juli 2013)

Wahnsinns Traumfelgen...


----------



## dekay55 (15. Juli 2013)

Das verstehen nur eingefleischte Fan´s glaub ich, die Felgen passen so vom Design einfach zum E30, heutzutage sieht man sehr oft E30 mit neumodischen Felgen was einfach scheise aussieht, es gibt nur ne kleine Handvoll Felgen im 80er jahre Design die wirklich passen, wie z.b die original BBS Kreuzspeichen, Alpina Felgen, BBS RS, und noch so nen paar. Und die umgeschweisten Kanaldeckel passen einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge, das sich vorallem wirklich jemand wagt die 14" auf 15" umzuschweisen, sieht einfach stimmig aus.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2013)

Gerade an der Fahrertür, also da wo letztes Jahr komplett neu lackiert wurde, Rost auf der Kante gefunden. Bei nem 13 Jahre alten Auto ja ansich nicht soo ungewöhnlich, aber dass das genau auf der Kante zwischen alten und neuem Lack ist spricht eher für Pfusch vom Lackierer  .


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2013)

So. Heute in der Mittagspause das Auto gewaschen und um 15 Uhr is Feierabend. Yeah! 

Karre waschen war echt nötig! 

Samstag jmd zufällig am Nürburgring auf der VLN?


----------



## Glühbirne (15. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Immerhin ist er schneller als der neue Golf GTI Performance. Zumindest von außen gefällt mir der Focus auch besser.


 
In dem Test?
Also bisher hat mich der Focus überhaupt nicht überzeugt. 20 PS mehr als der GTI und trotzdem langsamer auf 100, sowie etwas geringere Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Dazu 1,2 Liter mehr Verbrauch..Design ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber gerade im Innenraum gefällt mir der GTI viel besser.
Konnte den GTI letzte Woche fahren, ich muss sagen, er hat mich echt beeindruckt. Fahre fast täglich den 7er Golf, aber im Vergleich zum GTI ist das fast schon ein anderes Auto.
Toller Durchzug bis kurz vor den Begrenzer, die VAQ merkt man schon deutlich und die Progressivlenkung ist wirklich super.
Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen, mal den GTI zu fahren, da hat sich wirklich viel getan, auch im Vergleich zum 6er. 
Aber genug der VW-Werbung..


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab den Test nicht gemacht. Was soll ich dazu sagen? 

Übrigens sind laut AB beide gleichschnell auf 100... 

Und über das Design lässt sich nunmal nicht streiten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meinem Bruder sein Trophy wurde mit Bridgestone Potenza RE050A ausgeliefert. Die haben nach ca. 10 000 km ziemlich wenig Profil übrig und müssen sicher innerhalb der nächsten 2000 km getauscht werden.


 Das sind doch echt gruselige Reifen 
Fahren die auf unserem Z4 und sind von denen überhaupt nicht angetan. Knüppelhart, laut und nicht gerade den besten Grip, vorallem im Regen wird's interessant


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2013)

Die Mégane R.S. Trophy waren alle damit ausgestattet. Bridgestone Potenza RE050A in der Dimension 235/35 R19. 

Keine Ahnung, wie gut oder schlecht die sind. Scheinen auf dem Auto zu funktionieren. 

Mein Mégane hat ab Werk Micheln P S2. Vielleicht, weil die noch besser auf dem Auto funktionieren. Oder so...


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juli 2013)

So, 

hier mal zwei kleine Bilder von der Rennsemmel: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Felgen in Prollstellung und Dicker Endtopf  

Der Endtopf ist aber berechtigt, da der originale Endtopf nach 3,5 Jahren Kurzstrecke durch gerostet ist. Jetzt hängt ein Friedrich Edelstahl Endtopf dran, der zum Glück nicht lauter ist als der originale. 
Vielleicht röhrt er ein wenig mehr, aber einem 0815 Typen dürfte das nicht auffallen. 


@Whoosa
Hast du nicht den 114i? Wie fährt er sich, jetzt hast du dich ja sicher schon an dein kleinen gewöhnt.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2013)

Joa, ganz schickes Autochen!


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Whoosa
> Hast du nicht den 114i? Wie fährt er sich, jetzt hast du dich ja sicher schon an dein kleinen gewöhnt.


 
Schönes Auto.  Ein bisschen langweilig.. 

Ne, habe "leider" keinen 114i. Es gibt hier echt jemanden, der sich den Asthma-Patienten zugelegt hat?! 
Ich habe allerdings hier schon diverse Male wüste Überlegungen angestellt, wie sich das erste eigene Auto auf die Beine stellen lassen könnte, aber am Ende ist es nie was geworden..


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juli 2013)

Ja, ist ein ganz nettes Wägelchen aber stimmt, nur Einheitsbrei  Aber es fährt. 

Habe mir letztens ein paar spezielle Abarths angesehen, die sind etwas weiter vom Einheitsbrei entfernt. 

*Das hier sieht noch recht normal aus...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier wird es schon etwas gröber 215/35 R18er auf dem kleinen Ding mit Spurplatten  *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aber das hier ist echt ähh heftig, ist natürlich eine Geschmacksfrage aber ich würde da nichtmal auf die Idee kommen. *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juli 2013)

An sich ne richtig coole Kiste, aber dieses Krokodilleder-Imitat geht gar nicht  Ich fand die Kiste als Abarth schon immer geil, aber das wäre nichts für mich. Würde komisch aussehen wenn da nen 110 Kilo Betonklotz aus soner Kiste steigt  Ausserdem brauch ich auch entsprechend Platz in nem Auto, ich fühl mich in Autos wie 3er etc. schon teilweise verloren und beengt.


----------



## computertod (15. Juli 2013)

die Innenausstattung leidet doch an Geschmacksverirrung 
und als Abarth geht der bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2013)

Bei meinen Eltern zu Hause in der Straße, hat so ein Typ ne große Garage gemietet. Der hat nen Lamborghini und zwei Ferraris drinne stehen. 

Der kommt am Wochenende standesgemäß mit nem von Pogea getunten Fiat 500 und holt eines seiner Schätzchen zum Ausritt ab.

http://www.pogea-racing.com/500gtr.php

Sein Fiat war auch schon als Artikel in der AB Sportscars. Hatte Nummernschild von uns zu hause. Und ich glaub, so viele Pogea-Fiats fahren da nicht rum. Ist ne ziemliche Krawallkiste. Sieht echt heftig aus.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2013)

Okay... 235/265PS in nem Fiat 500 ist schon leicht abartig...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Juli 2013)

Gibt es hier Polo / Golf G40 oder G60 fahrer ? (:


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> In der neuen Auto Bild Sportscars ist ein Vergleich zwischen 8 Kompaktsportlern
> 
> - Volvo V40 T5 R (8 Platz)
> - BMW 125i (7)
> ...


 
Schade das sie den neuen OPC nicht dazu genommen haben.
Zumindest auf der NS wäre er konkurenzfähig.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2013)

Ja. Mir hat er im Vergleich auch gefehlt.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2013)

Hätte vielleicht sogar für einen Platz unter den ersten 3 gereicht.
Schade...


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2013)

Erster oder zweiter Platz, bin ich mir relativ sicher.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2013)

Kommt sicher auf das Streckenlayout an, ich denke z.B.: zwischen dem OPC und dem Renault liegen nur Nuancen.
Da ist dann halt mal der Eine.....und mal der Andere Vorne.....
Für einen krisengeschüttelten Hersteller ein mutiger und vor allem guter Wagen, schade das denen so wenig Beachtung geschenkt wird.
Auch einen Vergleich zwischen GTD und Astra Bi-Turbo wäre mal ganz interessant......hab aber ebenfalls diesbezüglich noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> An sich ne richtig coole Kiste, aber dieses Krokodilleder-Imitat geht gar nicht  Ich fand die Kiste als Abarth schon immer geil, aber das wäre nichts für mich. Würde komisch aussehen wenn da nen 110 Kilo Betonklotz aus soner Kiste steigt  Ausserdem brauch ich auch entsprechend Platz in nem Auto, ich fühl mich in Autos wie 3er etc. schon teilweise verloren und beengt.



Ja dieses "Korokodilleder" fühlt sich dazu richtig nach billigem Plastik an, also schon richtig schräg  Also innen ist im Fiat nicht viel Platz, sogar der Polo 9n hat innen deutlich mehr Platz. Aber mich stört das mit meinen 170 cm eh nicht  



computertod schrieb:


> die Innenausstattung leidet doch an Geschmacksverirrung
> und als Abarth geht der bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, oder?


Vielleicht gefällt es ja jemanden, ich bin mal gespannt, wie lang die Kiste da noch steht, oder schon steht 
Der Abarth an sich geht schon sehr gut, wobei der normale mit 135 PS jetzt nichts vom Hocker reisst. GTI Fahrer, 120d oder 320d (aktuelle Serien) kann man damit nicht beeindrucken. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern zu Hause in der Straße, hat so ein Typ ne große Garage gemietet. Der hat nen Lamborghini und zwei Ferraris drinne stehen.
> 
> Der kommt am Wochenende standesgemäß mit nem von Pogea getunten Fiat 500 und holt eines seiner Schätzchen zum Ausritt ab.
> 
> ...


 
Heftiges Gerät, soviel Power auf der VA. Naja gut, der kann sich den monatlichen Satz Reifen sicher leisten.


----------



## computertod (16. Juli 2013)

achso, ich dachte der hat mehr als 135PS (dachte der hat bestimmt 150-200^^)


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2013)

Naja es gibt noch die esseesse Version, die hat 160 PS serienmäßig. Aber ich würde mir nicht zwingend einen Fiat kaufen. 
Der meinige hat schon so ein paar auffällige Sachen: 

- zwischen 3000-3500 U/min beginnt irgendetwas zu vibrieren, da hilft nur Gas geben oder hochschalten 
- wenn die Klimaautomatik wieder etwas mehr zieht, wird die Kiste spürbar langsamer. Beim Polo merkt man das nicht, der ist halt dann immer langsam  
- das Getriebe ist jetzt nicht wirklich präzise in der Gangführung. Das können andere Fabrikate deutlich besser. (z.B. VW, BMW oder RR)
- nach 37k km habe ich bereits drei Radlager gewechselt.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> - wenn die Klimaautomatik wieder etwas mehr zieht, wird die Kiste spürbar langsamer.


 
Das kann meiner auch . Bis zu 15kmh Topspeed lt GPS und spürbar weniger Durchzug.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2013)

Jaja, dass die Karre träger wird ist logisch. Aber beim Fiat ist es so: du fährst 30, dann setzt die Klima ein. Das alleine gibt schonmal einen kleinen Ruck () und dann wird er von jetzt auf hier gleichmal 3-4 km/h langsamer 
Also ich bin schon einige Autos gefahren, aber so etwas ist mir noch bei keinem anderen aufgefallen.


----------



## Zoon (16. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Okay... 235/265PS in nem Fiat 500 ist schon leicht abartig...


 
265 PS aus 1.4 Litern. Darf man dann jeden Monat zur Motorrevision?


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Juli 2013)

Das mit der Klima sollte bei Fiat nicht anders sein als überall sonst. Die zieht Leistung und man kann davon ausgehen, dass die Klimaanlagen der verschiedenen Autohersteller alle vergleichbar viel Leistung benötigen (gleiche Fahrzeugklasse mal vorausgesetzt). Vermutlich sind die sogar alle von denselben 2-3 Herstellern und daher ohnehin quasi identisch.

Es könnte aber ggf. sein, dass z.B. ein Turbomotor weniger empfindlich auf diese Abknapsung von Leistung reagiert, weil der bei normaler Fahrt einfach eine größere  Drehmoment geschuldete Leistungsreserve bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl hat und somit weniger träge wird.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2013)

Ich schätze eher der Polo hatte eine separat zu/abschaltbare Klimaanlage und der Fiat eine Automatik welche auch mal von selbst auf den Kompressor verzichtet. Ergo merkt man beim Polo nur einmalig das gewollte Zuschalten, beim Fiat dagegen kommt das Ankoppeln unerwartet und wiederholt.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Juli 2013)

Fahr mal nen Opel Tigra mit 90PS, da haste den effekt auch extrem, fands immer ganz witzig, faehrst die ganze Zeit mit klima und gewöhnst dich dran das die kiste eh wenig zieht, und dann schaltest die Klima aus, ist wie nen kleiner Turbo Knopf der Klima schalter


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich schätze eher der Polo hatte eine separat zu/abschaltbare Klimaanlage und der Fiat eine Automatik welche auch mal von selbst auf den Kompressor verzichtet. Ergo merkt man beim Polo nur einmalig das gewollte Zuschalten, beim Fiat dagegen kommt das Ankoppeln unerwartet und wiederholt.


 
Ja genau, so ist es sehr gut ausgedrückt


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juli 2013)

Der absolute Leistungskiller ist bei mir: Sehr warmes Wetter, angeschaltene Klimaanlage und wenn der Zusatzlüfter dann auch noch anfängt zu laufen. Da meint man echt es fehlt die hälfte an Leistung..


----------



## Riverna (17. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Heftiges Gerät, soviel Power auf der VA. Naja gut, der kann sich den monatlichen Satz Reifen sicher leisten.


 
Völliger Blödsinn, hab einige im Bekannten/Freundes und Kundenkreis die Frontantrieb und sogar teilweise weit über 400PS haben. Niemand hat davon einen so hohen Reifenverschleiß wie man es gerne sagt, klar brauchst du bei 400PS im Jahr einen Satz Reifen. Aber fahr mal einen 500PS oder 600PS Skyline, der radiert dir die Reifen auch nicht weniger schnell von der Felge.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2013)

Danke dir für die Infos


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juli 2013)

Ist doch echt zum Kotzen. Reicht ja nich das die mir die Türen einhauen auf Parkplätzen weil sie meinen sie können mein Auto als Türablage nehmen. Jetzt sind mir in der Woche schon 3 Leute ans Auto gefahren. Einer hat mir Hinten beim Einparken die Stoßstange geküsst, ein anderer ist mir Hinten seitlich an der Stoßstange leicht langgefahren und jetzt vorhin musste ich festsellen das ich ähnliche Spuren wie Hinten an der Stoßstange vorn links habe. Ein zwei dadurch entstande Kratzer dürften nichtmal mit ner Politur wegzukriegen sein.

Ich wünsche mir wirklich zutiefst das ich so einen auf frischer Tat ertappe, dem reiß ich persönlich so dermaßen den Arsch auf da ist mir jede Geldstrafe gerecht.

Da muss man wirklich 2 mal über ein neues Auto nachdenken bei solchen Idioten die rumfahren. Ich mach euch bei Gelegenheit mal Fotos von den ganzen Kratzern und Dellen an meiner Kiste. Und ich pass auch noch jedesmal auf das ich ja optimal parke damit jeder genügend Platz, aber nein, hilft nix.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir wirklich zutiefst das ich so einen auf frischer Tat ertappe, dem reiß ich persönlich so dermaßen den Arsch auf da ist mir jede Geldstrafe gerecht.



Sehe ich genauso  Nicht den Arsch in der Hose eine Adresse oder Tel Nr. zu hinterlassen.
So habe ich auch gedacht, als ich vor ein paar Wochen den (Neid) Kratzer an der Heckklappe gesehen habe.
Als ich den Kratzer gesehen habe wurde ich auf dem Parkplatz auch wohl etwas lauter, nach manchen Gesichtsausdrücken von anderen Personen zu urteilen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. Juli 2013)

Hier in der Gegend wird öfters mal bei der örtlichen Bauerndisko ein DS3 oder ein Scirocco bis aufs Übelste Kleingetreten und Verbeult! 

Besoffene Leute  Echt Facepalm ....


----------



## Seabound (17. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Scirocco versteh ich ja, aber ein DS3?!?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2013)

Gerade bei nem Dorf wo jeder jeden kennt würde ich ja erstmal davon ausgehen, dass es primär um den Besitzer ging.

P.S.: Da sag nochmal einer Cabrios wären unpraktisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


20€ bei ebay


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Juli 2013)

deswegen parke ich wenn es geht immer dort auf dem parkplatz, wo am wenigsten stehen. Auch wenn ich dafür ein paar meter weiter laufen muss, die chance dass irgend ein schwachkopf oder mutti mit kleinen kindern mir die karre verkratzen und verdellen ist auf jeden fall geringer


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Scirocco versteh ich ja, aber ein DS3?!?


 
Tja was soll man sagen ... dumme Leute gibts


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

Warum steht auf dem Auto "Eckla'?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. Juli 2013)

Heute war ein geiler Tag, heute fuhren richtig geile Wägen hier in NYC rum...
Highlights:
- 1966/67 (?) Ford Mustang (unverbastelt, geiler Sound, hammer Auto)
- McLaren MP4-12C (noch nie vorher im RL gesehen, hammer Auto, geiler Sound, ...)
- SLS AMG 6.4 (auch wenn ich das Ding in D schon öfters gesehen hab...)

War ziemlich lustig heute 
MfG


----------



## Seabound (18. Juli 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Tja was soll man sagen ... dumme Leute gibts



Das war eigentlich Spaß und nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum steht auf dem Auto "Eckla'?


Das steht auf dem Radträger, nicht auf dem Auto .


----------



## KastenBier (18. Juli 2013)

Hier liest es keiner, ab in den Laber-Thread damit


----------



## turbosnake (18. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das steht auf dem Radträger, nicht auf dem Auto .


 Dann steht es darauf, konnte ich nicht erkennen.
Ist das der Hersteller?


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2013)

Ist auch unter Ecklafant bekannt. Haben auch so einen, aber für 4 Räder 

@Olstyle 

Gefällt mir sehr gut, deine Konstruktion


----------



## Lee (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mal einige Fragen bezüglich Reifen. ATU hat bei uns aktuell ne Aktion mit 20% auf eben diese. Ich möchte jetzt kein ATU Bashing oder sowas, ich werde ohnehin die Preise vergleichen. Aber wenn ich die Reifen dadurch unter Umständen günstiger bekomme würde ich mir dann bei denen welche holen. Eigentlich geht es mir darum, dass ich Winterreifen benötige, aber evtl. auch Sommerreifen.

Ich habe einen Hyundai i30 CW mit der Standardbereifung 195/65 R15 auf Stahlfelgen. Das sind Hankook Kinergy Eco Reifen. 

Anliegen 1: Ich habe ein enorm lautes Abrollgeräusch, selbst bei 50 km/h ist es laut genug um etwas zu stören und erst bei wirklich hohen Geschwindigkeiten wird das Geräusch von vorbeirauschender Luft lauter. Würde es etwas nützen die Reifen zu wechseln, oder liegt das daran, dass bei mir die Radkästen wohl nicht (sichtbar) gedämmt sind. Bei unserm Golf ist zumindest am hinteren Radkasten noch irgendein Gewebe verbaut, bei meinem ist da nichts.

Anliegen 2: Felgen und Reifengröße: Ich denke(!) am günstigsten wäre es, dass ich mir einen Satz Winterreifen auf 15" Stahlfelgen besorge und gut is. Dann habe ich 2 Sätze Felgen und Reifen und kann evtl. in Zukunft auch noch die Sommerreifen wechseln. Wie schaut es aber mit Alufelgen aus? *Bringen diese mir außer der Optik irgendeinen Vorteil?* Und wie wirken sich größere Felgen und damit dünnere Reifen aus? Vorteilig oder Nachteilig? 
In der Angelegenheit geht es mir vorrangig um Komfort und Preis. Rennen oder Optik Preise gewinne ich mit meinem Wagen sowieso nicht. 

Ich habe also im Grunde 2 Möglichkeiten: 
1: Ich kaufe mir einen Satz Winterreifen auf 15" Stahlfelgen und kann dann meine jetzigen Sommerreifen und Felgen behalten oder evtl. tauschen. 
2: Ich kaufe mir einen Satz Winterreifen ohne Felgen, nehme stattdessen dann die Stahlfelgen meiner Sommerreifen und kaufe mir größere Alufelgen und neue Sommerreifen. Da Alus aber sehr teuer sind und ich im Moment noch nicht glaube, dass ich außer der Optik einen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber den 15" Stahlfelgen habe ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass ich es so mache.

Im Grunde frage ich mich einfach, was aus finanzieller und technischer Sicht am sinnvollsten wäre zu tun.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juli 2013)

Naja, Alus haben halt den Vorteil des Gewichts, aber ob das von so großer Bedeutung bei dir wäre, weiß ich nicht. Ob dünnere Reifen sich Vorteillig oder Nachteilig auswirken kann man grundsätzlich nicht einfach sagen. Du hast bei dünneren Reifen halt ganz klar weniger Platz für Luft, dementsprechend härter fahren sie sich auch. Aber wenn das Fahrwerk halbwegs gemütlich ist dann gehts noch. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt nen e270 mit 19" + tiefergelegt, absolut unkomfortabel.

Der Bekannte außer Werkstatt hat sich letztes Jahr nen q7 gekauft und wollte unbedingt 22" draufmachen, ich habe ihm davon abgeraten und 20" empfohlen. Er hat sich 21er geholt, fand es zu hart und ist nun mit 20" unterwegs.


Ich sags ganz einfach, solange du keine Rennstrecke fährst oder Kurven jagst, hol dir stinknormale Reifen..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juli 2013)

@ Lee,
Von Stahl zu Alu wechseln bringt nur einen Vorteil und das ist die Optik.
Günstige Alus sind meist weitaus schwerer als Stahlfelgen und das höhere Gewicht merkt man überall, beim Einlenken, beim Komfort, Beschleunigung/ Durchzug.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. Juli 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Und wie wirken sich größere Felgen und damit dünnere Reifen aus? Vorteilig oder Nachteilig?
> In der Angelegenheit geht es mir vorrangig um Komfort und Preis. Rennen oder Optik Preise gewinne ich mit meinem Wagen sowieso nicht.


Normalerweise sind größere Reifen ja breiter und nicht dünner. Du meinst sicher "flacher", also das prozentuale Verhältnis von Flankenhöhe zu Reifenbreite.

Von der Optik her ist ein Verhältnis von 65 (wie du aufgezogen hast) natürlich langweilig, aber xxx/30 empfinden viele als zu hart- was natürlich auch davon abhängt, 
wie komfortabel dein Auto prinzipiell ist.
Ich empfinde z.B. 19" Räder mit 255/35 oder 245/35 Bereifung noch komfortabel genug und als guten Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Optik.
Aber das ist natürlich viel teurer als 195/65 R15 

Auto und sinnvoll ist immer so eine Sache. 
Wenn die Kiste dich wirklich nur von A nach B bringen soll, würde ich bei 15" bleiben und lieber mal in Reifentest nachlesen, welcher Reifen geringe Abrollgeräusche hat.

Falls es doch größer und Alu werden soll, ist der entscheidende Faktor sicher dein Geldbeutel.
Denk auch dran, das bestimmte Räder/Reifen für dein Fahrzeug nicht zugelassen sind und du für andere eine Abnahme brauchst.


----------



## Lee (18. Juli 2013)

Okay danke euch. Dann lass ich das mit den Alus und bleib bei der Standardgröße. Das Geld schütt ich mir dann lieber in den Tank. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch was gegen die lauten Abrollgeräusche machen...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2013)

Das sind die Hankooks mit den Blümchen (http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/532949_447240722011937_375361793_n.jpg) drauf, ne? Wenn ja, dann fahre ich die in exakt den selben Dimensionen an meinem Golf und konnte ehrlich gesagt noch keine großartigen Abrollgeräusche feststellen...


----------



## Zoon (18. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Scirocco versteh ich ja, aber ein DS3?!?


 
DS3 Racing vielleicht? Technik Mini Cooper JCW


----------



## Seabound (18. Juli 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> DS3 Racing vielleicht? Technik Mini Cooper JCW



War einfach sinnloser Nonsense von mir. Nix weiter ;0)


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann steht es darauf, konnte ich nicht erkennen.
> Ist das der Hersteller?


Genau. Das Modell nennt sich Grizzly und krallt sich an so ziemlich jedem Automobil fest (Stufenheck, Schrägheck und Kombi geht alles, nur der Kofferraum sollte das Gewicht abkönnen). In der Anbringung wie bei mir allerdings nicht sehr Lackfreundlich.

@Abrollgeräusche:
Die merkt man meist erst wenn sie weg sind. Als ich mit den Contis das erste mal los bin dachte ich erst ich hätte nen Hörsturz. Das waren schon Welten gegenüber den Asiatischen Vorgängern


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (18. Juli 2013)

Schonmal.was vom Opel Speedster gehöhrt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, das ist ein derbst aufgemotzter...
...flügerltüen hat der egtl net


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2013)

P/L mäßig ist der ziemlich interessant, ist ja schließlich eine Elise ohne dass man den Aufpreis für das Lotus Emblem zahlt.

Aber nicht zu verwechseln mit dem neuen Opel GT, das war nen Saturn Sky und eher bedingt sportlich.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das sind die Hankooks mit den Blümchen (http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/532949_447240722011937_375361793_n.jpg) drauf, ne? Wenn ja, dann fahre ich die in exakt den selben Dimensionen an meinem Golf und konnte ehrlich gesagt noch keine großartigen Abrollgeräusche feststellen...


 
Ich fahre auch Hankook und bin wirklich sehr zu frieden mit den Dingern. Das einzige Problem bei den V12 ist die Verbindung Regen+Autobahn, da neigt das Auto doch sehr schnell zum Aquaplaning, deshalb ziehe ich mir vorne demnächst die Prime bla bla drauf, stehen schon aufm Balkon.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juli 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch was gegen die lauten Abrollgeräusche machen...


 
Wie alt sind die Reifen ?
Schon mal neu wuchten lassen ?


----------



## Lee (18. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie alt die Reifen sind, aber das Auto ist im März neu gekauft worden.

@nfsgame

Genau die mit den Blümchen sind es 
Spätestens wenn der Winter kommt werde ich wohl merken, obs an meinem Auto liegt oder an den Reifen. Ich werd aber nächste Woche mal nen Händler darauf ansprechen. Muss eh in die Werkstatt, weil meine Benzinpumpe ja im Eimer ist und ich seit neustem jetzt auch komische Geräusche im Motorraum bei bestimmten Drehzahlen habe...

OT: Dein Sigma 1.8 ist ja mal sowas von eine tolle Linse. Hab mal ein wenig recherchiert, für ein Zoom echt der Wahnsinn


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juli 2013)

@ Lee
Warum macht der Wagen denn schon so viele Probleme ? Ist das ein Neuwagen ?


----------



## Lee (18. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Lee
> Warum macht der Wagen denn schon so viele Probleme ? Ist das ein Neuwagen ?


 Ja, ist ein Neuwagen. Und warum der so viele Probleme macht weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall war ab Werk die Benzin Pumpen Einheit kaputt und es wurde vergessen die Lampe der Kofferraumbeleuchtung anzustecken. Sonst war mir nichts aufgefallen. Und seit neustem habe ich halt noch zusätzlich die seltsamen Geräusche und Vibrationen aus dem Motorraum bei bestimmten Drehzahlen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das nicht vielleicht irgendwie mit der Benzinpumpe zusammen hängt. Hoffe dadurch ist kein langfristiger Schaden am Motor entstanden.

In der Theorie habe ich ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Wagen. In der Praxis nützt mir das erst einmal gar nichts, wenn ich mitten in der Pampa stehe, womöglich noch im Ausland, und der Motor den Geist aufgibt... 
Außerdem hat mich allein die blöde Benzinpumpe sicher schon 10 Stunden fahrerei hin und zurück zur Werkstatt, einschließlich der Benzinkosten gekostet. Auch nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Juli 2013)

Abrollgeräusche könnten genauso Radlager sein oder Motorlager etc. pp. was normalerweise aber nicht der Fall sein dürfte bei nem Neuwagen.. Aber was ist Heute schon noch normal


----------



## Zoon (19. Juli 2013)

Lee was ist das für ein Kraftfahrzeug?

Ich würds so machen schaffts die Werkstatt nicht nach den 3ten Versuch alle Mängel zu beseitigen versuch zu wandeln. Hast bestimmt das klassische Montagsauto erwischt wo eine schlecht gelaunte Schicht dein Vehikel zusammengeschraubt hat


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Juli 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein Neuwagen. Und warum der so viele Probleme macht weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall war ab Werk die Benzin Pumpen Einheit kaputt und es wurde vergessen die Lampe der Kofferraumbeleuchtung anzustecken. Sonst war mir nichts aufgefallen. Und seit neustem habe ich halt noch zusätzlich die seltsamen Geräusche und Vibrationen aus dem Motorraum bei bestimmten Drehzahlen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das nicht vielleicht irgendwie mit der Benzinpumpe zusammen hängt. Hoffe dadurch ist kein langfristiger Schaden am Motor entstanden.
> 
> In der Theorie habe ich ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Wagen. In der Praxis nützt mir das erst einmal gar nichts, wenn ich mitten in der Pampa stehe, womöglich noch im Ausland, und der Motor den Geist aufgibt...
> Außerdem hat mich allein die blöde Benzinpumpe sicher schon 10 Stunden fahrerei hin und zurück zur Werkstatt, einschließlich der Benzinkosten gekostet. Auch nicht ganz ohne.



Kann auch durch eine nicht ganz dichte einspritzung zustande kommen, dass der Motor unruhig läuft, wäre zwar komisch bei einem Neuwagen ^^


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Lee was ist das für ein Kraftfahrzeug?
> 
> Ich würds so machen schaffts die Werkstatt nicht nach den 3ten Versuch alle Mängel zu beseitigen versuch zu wandeln. Hast bestimmt das klassische Montagsauto erwischt wo eine schlecht gelaunte Schicht dein Vehikel zusammengeschraubt hat


 
Hyundai i30 cw

Die Idee mit Gewährleistung und Austausch des Fahrzeuges kam mir schon, aber letztendlich bedeutet das noch viel mehr Ärger als ich jetzt habe. Vermutlich beginnend mit nem Rechtsstreit mit dem Händler endend mit Papierkrieg zwischen Bank, Versicherung, Zulassungsstelle und mir. Im Grunde ist das ja alles halb so schlimm. Ich bin nicht unbedingt auf das Auto angewiesen und es fährt ja noch. Nur wurmt mich halt gewaltig, dass ich bei nem Neuwagen solche Probleme habe.

Im Übrigen kommt inzwischen auch aus der Auspuff-Gegend rein Röhren beim beschleunigen. Aber vllt ist das auch nur wieder die Pumpe... Ich bin gespannt was nächste Woche dann in der Werkstatt evtl. noch festgestellt wird und ob nicht vielleicht nachdem dann endlich die neue Pumpe drin ist alles wieder so ist wie es sein soll^^


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2013)

Grüße vom VLN Rennen am Nürburgring. Super Wetter. In net halben Stunde ist Start.

Leider kann man mit dieser kack App  keine Bilder hochladen...


----------



## Falk (20. Juli 2013)

Doch, Bildupload geht zumindest mit der iOS-App - einfach mal auf das kleine + oben rechts beim Erstellen eines neuen Beitrags.


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2013)

Schon klar, dass es die Funktion gibt. Nur stürzt dann immer die APP ab. Jeweils mit dem Galaxy S2 als auch mit dem Nexus 4.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, da brauchts nen paar mehr Versuche...


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2013)

Wer will meinen Clio kaufen? 

Bevor sich jetzt ein Mod beschwert, ist nur eine rethorische Frage.  Muss nicht in den Verkaufsthread! 

*Schnüff* Wie er da so steht, wird mir schon ein bissel das Herz schwer.


----------



## ich558 (21. Juli 2013)

Schöne Felgen  Warum verkaufst du den?


----------



## Zoon (21. Juli 2013)

er hat ja den Megane Cup jetzt


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2013)

@Scholle

Schade um den kleinen  ich mag so kleine Rennsemmeln. Zum Beispiel auch sowas in Richtung Polo GTI, aber der 1.4 TSI ist ja mehr als grausig, zumindest in der 180 PS Version. 
Der aktuelle Clio RS gefällt mir auch recht gut - 200 PS in dem kleinen Teil sind schon echt nice.


----------



## Seabound (21. Juli 2013)

Naja, der neue Clio ist mir irgendwo zu weich gespült. Ich hatte ja ursprünglich darauf spekuliert, mir den neuen Clio zu kaufen und hatte gehofft, dass das Teil so ca. 210 bis 215 PS bekommt. Das es dann bei 200 geblieben ist, hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Zudem hat der neue nicht mehr die schöne Brembo-Bremsanlage sondern Faustsättel. Dazu kommen schmalere Reifen, weicheres Fahrwerk. Dann noch der unsägliche Soundgenerator im Auto, mit welchem man den "Motorsound" im Innenraum einspielen lassen kann. Kann man dann wählen "Ufo" oder "F1" oder "Alpine" ect. Find ich affig. Das Doppelkuplungsgetriebe soll auch nicht sonderlich schnell schalten. Und mit fast 24 000 € für das Auto (unkonfiguriert) wars mir für das Gebotene einfach zu teuer. Hinzu kommt, dass mein alter Clio im Vergleich auf diversen Rennstrecken immer schneller war/ist, als der Neue. 

Schon erstaunlich, was mein alter Clio für nen Wertverlust hat. Der ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt, hat 50 000 km runter und kostet noch 11.990,00 €. Neu, mit Felgen und Tieferlegung und Modifikation am Auspuff hab ich ca. 26.000,00 € bezahlt.


----------



## watercooled (21. Juli 2013)

Bin auch mal wieder da, blöde Sperre 

Hab mich jetzt endlich mal fürn Führerschein angemeldet.
Am mittwoch gehts los, eine Woche Intensiv Theorie, eine Woche für den ganzen Papierkram und die Zusatzstunden für FS Klasse A, eine Woche Fahrstunden und dann den nächsten freien Termin zur Prüfung.

Wollts so schnell wie möglich durch haben


----------



## Zoon (21. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel auch sowas in Richtung Polo GTI, aber der 1.4 TSI ist ja mehr als grausig, zumindest in der 180 PS Version.



und man sollte ein paar Kannen Öl dabei haben. Manche von den 1.4 TSI schlucken schlimmer Öl wie ein Wankelmotor 

Ansonsten wenn du auf VW stehst Polo R WRC, da ist wenigstens der 2.0 TFSI drin der im Gegensatz zu den kleinen Luftpumpen wirklich ein guter Motor ist.  Oder du findest mit Glück gebraucht den 6N GTI in der Cup Edition (1.8 T 180 PS) der bestimtm auch noch besser geht als der jetzige Polo GTI

Manko halt der Preis. Bekommste eigtl fast wieder ein Megane RS dafür und in Sachen sportlicher Frontriebler ist der Renno nunmal immer noch Benchmark. Dann kommt länger nichts, dann Astra OPC, wer in Autodesign schmerzfrei veranlagt ist Focus ST, oder unauffälliger Dailydriver Golf 7 GTI Performance.


----------



## Seabound (21. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder da, blöde Sperre


 
LOL! Welcome back! Was waren passiert?


----------



## Riverna (21. Juli 2013)

Leider keine besonders gute Qualität, wäre bestimmt ein schönes Bild geworden mit einer gescheiten Kamera.


----------



## fatlace (21. Juli 2013)

bin noch neu hier, aber hier mal meiner


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Juli 2013)

Da wollen wir aber mehr sehen als ein langweiliges Rückspiegel-Bild.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ...


Hmm wenn du es so sagst. Habe mich noch nicht wirklich mit der Kiste beschäftigt, habe eigentlich bei den Franzosen keinen wirklichen Überblick. Aber thx für deine Eindrücke. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder da, blöde Sperre
> 
> Hab mich jetzt endlich mal fürn Führerschein angemeldet.
> Am mittwoch gehts los, eine Woche Intensiv Theorie, eine Woche für den ganzen Papierkram und die Zusatzstunden für FS Klasse A, eine Woche Fahrstunden und dann den nächsten freien Termin zur Prüfung.
> ...


Also beim Fahren halte ich eigentlich nicht besonders viel, von diesen "Turbo Führerschein" Angeboten. 



Zoon schrieb:


> und man sollte ein paar Kannen Öl dabei haben. Manche von den 1.4 TSI schlucken schlimmer Öl wie ein Wankelmotor
> 
> Ansonsten wenn du auf VW stehst Polo R WRC, da ist wenigstens der 2.0 TFSI drin der im Gegensatz zu den kleinen Luftpumpen wirklich ein guter Motor ist.  Oder du findest mit Glück gebraucht den 6N GTI in der Cup Edition (1.8 T 180 PS) der bestimtm auch noch besser geht als der jetzige Polo GTI
> 
> Manko halt der Preis. Bekommste eigtl fast wieder ein Megane RS dafür und in Sachen sportlicher Frontriebler ist der Renno nunmal immer noch Benchmark. Dann kommt länger nichts, dann Astra OPC, wer in Autodesign schmerzfrei veranlagt ist Focus ST, oder unauffälliger Dailydriver Golf 7 GTI Performance.



Bei manchen Audi Händlern, bekommst du bei der Abholung eines A1 1.4 TFSI mit 180 Ps schonmal einen Liter Öl mit. Habe mal vor ein paar Wochen einen ewig langen Thread durchgelesen. Wo teilweise bereits Ersatzmotoren verbaut wurden, ohne dass sich dann etwas verbessert hat.  1 Liter Öl auf 1000 km, kein Problem 
Naja das war jetzt nur in den Raum geschmissen, das sind ja eigentlich Fun Autos und da würde ich eher in Richtung Heckantrieb schielen. So ein 135i wäre schon etwas sehr sehr feines 



fatlace schrieb:


> bin noch neu hier, aber hier mal meiner



Hoffentlich min. ein 330i/d - mehr Bilder bitte!


----------



## Re4dt (21. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Also beim Fahren halte ich eigentlich nicht besonders viel, von diesen "Turbo Führerschein" Angeboten.


/-Sign 
Habe den Theorie Teil auch im Turbo Modus gemacht in einer Woche und bereue es. 3 Stunden trockene Theorie jeden Tag eine Woche lang. 


Morgen endlich Probefahrt machen  
Da es nichts mit einem 1er BMW wird morgen ein Astra H GTC 1.6 Probegefahren. (BJ: 09) 
Bin echt gespannt, mir gefällt die Optik sehr vom GTC


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juli 2013)

Au ja - 1.4TSI und Öl.
Das Thema kenn ich aus meinem Ibi FR zu Genüge...

Aber irgendwie scheint das hauptsächlich bei den kleinen Modellen Probleme zu bereiten.
Andere Leute die ich kenne und die den Twincharger in größeren Modellen (Rocco, Golf, Golf+, Leon... ) fahren, haben nicht den Verbrauch.
Aber Polo, Ibi und Konsorten schon...

Muss man nicht verstehen.

Bei mir ist als nächstes die Entlüftung der Kurbelwelle dran.
Wenn das nichts bringt beim Ölverbrauch wirds wahrscheinlich ein Motortausch...


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Juli 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> /-Sign
> Habe den Theorie Teil auch im Turbo Modus gemacht in einer Woche und bereue es. 3 Stunden trockene Theorie jeden Tag eine Woche lang.


 Och du armer, so n Theorieunterricht ist ja auch richtig harte arbeit... Ich wäre froh gewesen der theorieunterricht wäre bei mir so zeitgünstig abgehandelt worden, aber leider bot meine damalige fahrschule zu der zeit noch keinen ferienkurs an....

Mein A200 Turbo braucht so wie es aussieht auch etwas öl, allerdings bei weitem nicht 1 liter auf 1000km  eher so 0,3-0,4 liter, genauer gings mit m ölstab und den bisher gefahrenen kilometern leider nicht  Wobei ich nicht genau weiss, ob die werke beim letzten Kundendienst bis maximal aufgefüllt hat, oder noch etwas "luft" gelassen hat


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Ich wollts ja so mit der Theorie  Außerdem ist das kein Thema das mich langweilt


----------



## Lee (22. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich wollts ja so mit der Theorie  Außerdem ist das kein Thema das mich langweilt



Das sagst du nur, weil du noch keine Fahrschultheorie gemacht hast


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2013)

Außerdem, was lernt man auch in einer Woche praktischer Fahrschulstunden? Nichts. Hoffentlich machst du wenigstens BF17, sonst gibt's noch einen völlig unfähigen, unkontrollierten Jungspund auf den Straßen..


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Außerdem, was lernt man auch in einer Woche praktischer Fahrschulstunden? Nichts. Hoffentlich machst du wenigstens BF17, sonst gibt's noch einen völlig unfähigen, unkontrollierten Jungspund auf den Straßen..


 
Jaja hab ich bei mir selbst gemerkt  Der Lappen macht noch lange keinen Autofahrer aus einem


----------



## winner961 (22. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Außerdem, was lernt man auch in einer Woche praktischer Fahrschulstunden? Nichts. Hoffentlich machst du wenigstens BF17, sonst gibt's noch einen völlig unfähigen, unkontrollierten Jungspund auf den Straßen..



Jeder der BF 17 macht ist nachher total frustiert


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab das "damals" als einer der Ersten in NRW gemacht und fand es prima.
Wer es schafft mit hysterischen Eltern daneben zu fahren ist später alleine im Verkehr um so entspannter.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Jeder der BF 17 macht ist nachher total frustiert



Komisch, ich war nicht "frustiert". 

Ernsthaft, ein dümmerer Kommentar fällt dir nicht ein?


----------



## winner961 (22. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Komisch, ich war nicht "frustiert".
> 
> Ernsthaft, ein dümmerer Kommentar fällt dir nicht ein?



Ich hab selber einen BF17 und jeder der mit mir gemacht hat ist eigentlich enttäuscht darüber weil du dir immer von den Eltern anhören musst wie du zu fahren hast.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich hab selber einen BF17 und jeder der mit mir gemacht hat ist eigentlich enttäuscht darüber weil du dir immer von den Eltern anhören musst wie du zu fahren hast.


 
Dann ist das nur bei euch so. Bei uns fand es jeder spitze, weil es doch einfach tausende von Situationen im Straßenverkehr gibt, die man vorher nicht üben kann. Und wenn dann jemand neben einem sitzt, der seit 20+ Jahren fährt, einen darauf hinweisen kann, wer wann wie Vorfahrt hat, und potentielle Gefahrensituationen im Voraus ankündigen kann - dann ist das doch schon ziemlich spitze. Man muss halt dafür akzeptieren können, dass man kontinuierlich am Lernen ist, und nach Bestehen des Führerscheins in keinster Weise als guter Autofahrer bezeichnet werden kann, geschweige denn wie der Dorfkönig über die Straßen düsen kann. Wenn es an der Einsicht mangelt, mangelt es wohl auch an einigem anderen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Morgen endlich Probefahrt machen
> Da es nichts mit einem 1er BMW wird morgen ein Astra H GTC 1.6 Probegefahren. (BJ: 09)
> Bin echt gespannt, mir gefällt die Optik sehr vom GTC



Na dann viel Spass - berichte dann. 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Au ja - 1.4TSI und Öl.
> Das Thema kenn ich aus meinem Ibi FR zu Genüge...
> 
> Aber irgendwie scheint das hauptsächlich bei den kleinen Modellen Probleme zu bereiten.
> ...



Hmm naja in den größeren Autos sind doch eigentlich immer nur 1.4 TSI verbaut, die nicht mehr wie 160 PS hatten, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Vielleicht liegt es bei den kleinen auch daran, dass sie recht warm werden, in den kleinen Motorräumchen. 
Berichte mal von deinem FR, wie es die so ergeht, würde mich interessieren. 

PS: Ein A1 Fahrer hat auch schon die Kurbelwellenentlüftung einbauen lassen, gebracht hat es leider nichts. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich wollts ja so mit der Theorie  Außerdem ist das kein Thema das mich langweilt


Schauen wir mal. Wirklich interessant wird es erst wenn du den Motorrad Lappen machst. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also ich hab das "damals" als einer der Ersten in NRW gemacht und fand es prima.
> Wer es schafft mit hysterischen Eltern daneben zu fahren ist später alleine im Verkehr um so entspannter.





winner961 schrieb:


> Ich hab selber einen BF17 und jeder der mit mir gemacht hat ist eigentlich enttäuscht darüber weil du dir immer von den Eltern anhören musst wie du zu fahren hast.


Naja, es kommt wohl immer darauf an, wie die Eltern drauf sind. Bei mir war es so, dass ich meinen Eltern eher noch was beigebracht habe  Ich mache 'ne Hindernissumfahrung und blinke eben dementsprechend - meine Mutter: "Wieso blinkst du?"  Und mein Dad: "Ja jetzt kannst du aber schonmal ein bisl Gas geben" ...
Aber mal ernsthaft ich fand das gar nicht schlecht, weil man sicherer wird. Vor allem bei manchen Linksabbiegergeschichten, weiss man vielleicht nicht immer gleich wo man sich hinstellen muss. Kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Juli 2013)

Also ich fange jetzt die Tage mit den Fahrstunden an, hab bis jetzt 6 mal Theorie mitgemacht und es ist bid jetzt nicht sooo spannend..


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Jeder der BF 17 macht ist nachher total frustiert


 
Seltsam, da bist du der allerallerallererste von dem ich das höre. 
Feedback von allen Freunden sehr gut, und auch von "ganz oben" heisst es ja das mit dem BF17 sei eine gute Sache....



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Außerdem, was lernt man auch in einer Woche praktischer Fahrschulstunden? Nichts. Hoffentlich machst du wenigstens BF17, sonst gibt's noch einen völlig unfähigen, unkontrollierten Jungspund auf den Straßen..



...aus genau diesem Grund. Unfähig lasse ich mich aber trotzdem nicht nennen.

In Österreich haben sie da soetwas ähnliches, du machst mit 17 Theorie und Theo Prüfung, hast deinen Praxis Unterricht und musst dasnn 3000kM abspulen.
Das muss genau vermerkt werden und sobald du diese kM Zahl gefahren bist darfst du zur praktischen Prüfung antreten.



winner961 schrieb:


> Ich hab selber einen BF17 und jeder der mit mir gemacht hat ist eigentlich enttäuscht darüber weil du dir immer von den Eltern anhören musst wie du zu fahren hast.



Wenn man solche eltern hat ist es klar das man da frustriert wird weil einem das das Gefühl gibt "Du kannst ja garnichts richtig machen..."
Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich im ersten halben Jahr nicht mit meiner Mutter fahren würde weil ich da auf dem Beifahrersitz schon Krämpfe bekomme wenn sie fährt.
Bei ihr hat Reden vorrang, auf den Verkehr zu achten kommt erst ganz hinten 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal. Wirklich interessant wird es erst wenn du den Motorrad Lappen machst.



Wird wie gesagt gleich mitgemacht.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Juli 2013)

Jemand der nicht die geistige Reife und etwas Interesse fürs Fahren mitbringt, dem helfen auch 200 Jahre iner Fahrschule und auf der Straße nicht, sehe ich unter meinen Freunden auch immer wieder. Es gibt unter denen zwar welche die Fahren bis Heute relativ unfallfrei, aber die hatten sehr sehr oft mehr Glück als Verstand und hätten desöfteren schon fast ins Gras gebissen.

Entweder man hat es im Blut oder nicht..


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Ein Kumpel ist jetzt 22 und fährst seit 4 Jahren. Der bekommt es bis heute noch nicht hin gescheit zu schalten


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Es gibt unter denen zwar welche die Fahren bis Heute relativ unfallfrei, aber die hatten sehr sehr oft mehr Glück als Verstand und hätten desöfteren schon fast ins Gras gebissen.



Was ist denn relativ unfallfrei?

Man kann auch ganz unfallfrei sein. Natürlich ist es gelegentlich auch Glück, aber ein guter Fahrer sollte schon ein wenig mehr als nur relativ unfallfrei sein...



watercooled schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel ist jetzt 22 und fährst seit 4 Jahren. Der bekommt es bis heute noch nicht hin gescheit zu schalten



Viele sind ja sogar mit ihren Lenkstockhebeln überfordert, wie soll man da auch noch richtig schalten?


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Wo wir beim Thema Fahrschule sind: Ich werd meinen Führerschein auf nem A3 machen, 140PS TDI. Die Fahrschule hat aber auch einen Boxster S.
Mir haben sie gesagt wenn ich gut fahre dann können wir den Rest des Führerscheins auch mit dem Porsche machen.

Erklärt mir mal jemand wo der Sinn für die Fahrschule dabei ist irgendwelche Fahranfänger auf nen 315PS Renner loszulassen?


----------



## winner961 (22. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema Fahrschule sind: Ich werd meinen Führerschein auf nem A3 machen, 140PS TDI. Die Fahrschule hat aber auch einen Boxster S.
> Mir haben sie gesagt wenn ich gut fahre dann können wir den Rest des Führerscheins auch mit dem Porsche machen.
> 
> Erklärt mir mal jemand wo der Sinn für die Fahrschule dabei ist irgendwelche Fahranfänger auf nen 315PS Renner loszulassen?



Ist nicht sinnvoll aber lustig  ich Fahr auch zurzeit ab und an X-Bow oder Sportwagen aber ein Fahranfänger ist nicht so ganz talentiert dafür. 

Glaub mir der A3 ist cooler als ein Polo mit 60 PS damit meinst du das bei 130 km/h das Auto um die Ohren fliegt  

Machst du eigentlich A oder A2 ? Kannst mir ja dann mal per PN schreiben was es ungefähr kostet hat weil ich es mir gerade überlege


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Juli 2013)

Als einer der wenigen hier im Forum, die BF17 aus der anderen Perspektive, nämlich als betroffener Vater sehen, möchte ich dann doch mal ein paar Zeilen schreiben.

Ich bin froh, dass wenigstens einige von euch dieser Geschichte positive Aspekte abgewinnen können. Nicht nur im Hinblick auf Fahrpraxis, sondern auch
im Hinblick auf eure Eltern.
Es kann durchaus sein, dass ich meinen Sohn auch genervt habe, werde ihn mal fragen bei Gelegenheit. Ich denke aber schon, wenn man den Lappen unbedingt haben
will, sollte man so viel Toleranz aufbringen und die Alten auch mal nerven lassen.

Es mag ja Eltern geben, die ihr Auto aus der Portokasse zahlen. Ich muss für mein Auto jedenfalls immer ne Weile sparen und da erwarte ich von meinem Sprößling
wenn schon keine Dankbarkeit, dann wenigstens Respekt vor meiner Meinung. Ich wäre sehr enttäuscht, wenn ich wüßte, dass über mich so abfällig geschrieben würde.

Ich kann mir jedenfalls vorstellen, dass die meisten Eltern BF17 nicht mitmachen, um ihren Kindern das Gefühl zu geben, nichts richtig machen zu können. 
Schließlich halten sie euch für so reif, dass ihr das Autofahren 1 Jahr früher als andere beherrschen könntet.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ist nicht sinnvoll aber lustig  ich Fahr auch zurzeit ab und an X-Bow oder Sportwagen aber ein Fahranfänger ist nicht so ganz talentiert dafür.
> 
> Glaub mir der A3 ist cooler als ein Polo mit 60 PS damit meinst du das bei 130 km/h das Auto um die Ohren fliegt


 
Darum geht es doch garnicht.



> Machst du eigentlich A oder A2 ? Kannst mir ja dann mal per PN schreiben was es ungefähr kostet hat weil ich es mir gerade überlege



A (beschränkt) gibt es meines Wissens glaub garnichtmehr. Mit A wird seit Janur afaik nurnoch die unbeschränkte Klasse bezeichnet die man ab 25 bewegen darf.
A2 ist der alte A (beschränkt) bei dem du ab dem 18. Lebensjahr 48PS Maschinen fahren darfst, nach 2 Jahren aber eine praktische Prüfung absolvieren musst.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Juli 2013)

@BF17:
Ich sehe (bisher) nach ca 6 Monaten BF17 kein einziges Mal wo mir irgendwie vorgeschrieben wurde zu fahren oder ich gar hysterisch angeschriehen wurde...
Meine Mutter (da fahre ich meist bekannte Strecken und Autobahn) schläft meistens neben mir, mein Opa schreit mich nicht an, weil er es (meistens) genauso lösen würde...
Und meine Oma hab ich aus dem Grund gar nicht eintragen lassen, einfach weil Sie ansonsten noch vor Nervosität nen Herzkoller kriegt...

@Watercooled: Ich hatte in der FS auch nen Golf der auf ~230PS gechipped wurde, ich sehe eher dann das Problem beim Umstieg auf die Familienwägen (Peugeot mit 110PS bei 1,5t leer, Astra mit 80 PS auf 1,2t leer), das fährt sich ganz anders...
MfG


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Naja so ein Kombi fährt sich aber auch gutmütiger. 

ich meine wenn ich jetzt Fahrschulenbesitzer wäre dann kaufe ich doch keinen Prosche? Das Ding wird am Tag X mal abgewürgt, 
an der Kupplung wird rumgeschliffen, bei den Einparkversuchen zerschrabbts dir die Felgen und der eine oder andere Verschalter ist warscheinlich auch noch drin.
Was da wohl die Versicherung kostet


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2013)

Diese "speziellen" Autos, die scheinbar immer mehr Fahrschulen haben, sind eigentlich nur reines Marketing. Man erzählt es vielleicht rum, einigen gefällt das und melden sich evtl. auch an. 
Aber am Ende zahlt man den ganzen Spass eh mit - aus jetztiger Sicht würde ich mir lieber eine Fahrschule mit "normalen" Autos suchen, die evtl etwas billiger ist. 
Ich sehe da eigentlich keinen großen Sinn dahinter, auch wenn es vielleicht eine ganz nette Erfahrung sein kann. Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen eine Fahrstunde mit einem schnelleren Auto aber den ganzen Schein würde ich damit nicht machen. Habe ich vor rund 2 Jahren nicht, da gabs einen SLK mit Automatik, aber ich bin lieber den Polo gefahren - vor allem in der Prüfung kann man sowieso nicht mit einem Boxter oder SLK fahren. Wo soll denn der Prüfer hin


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Automatik in der Fahrschule? Sinn? 

Also ich werd mit dem Porsche glaub auch nicht fahren, da kostet eine Fahrstunde bestimmt doppelt so viel


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2013)

Sinn? Eher Unsinn 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Fahrstunde deswegen deutlich mehr kostet. Beim mir war es ein 5er Aufpreis.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2013)

Ein Porsche muss es nun nicht wirklich sein, aber Fahrschüler auch mal einen Benziner fahren zu lassen halte ich für sehr sinnvoll.
Der "Standardtrick" der Fahrlehrer in der Spielstraße einfach den Leerlauf im ersten Gang zu nutzen klappt z.B. nur auf Dieselmotoren.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Schüler das kann dann ist das mit einem Benziner sinnvoll da hast du recht.
Aber es soll ja Leute geben die mit dem Anfahren extreme Probleme haben sollen und da nen Benziner? 

Ich hoffe mal mein Fahrschulauto hat keine Berganfahrhilfe sonst muss ich die warscheinlich noch benutzen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie das funktionieren soll 
Da ists mir mit Bremse und Kupplung lieber.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe das wie mit der Automatik: In der Fahrschule soll man schließlich anfahren und Parken lernen, also haben da weder Berganfahrhilfe noch Piepse was zu suchen. Und Diesel ist eben auch schon eher grenzwertig.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Piepser und Diesel finde ich OK. Ich denke das beugt einigen Verzweiflungen vor 
Aber nach Spiegeln sollte man fahren können da hast du recht.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist denn relativ unfallfrei?
> 
> Man kann auch ganz unfallfrei sein. Natürlich ist es gelegentlich auch Glück, aber ein guter Fahrer sollte schon ein wenig mehr als nur relativ unfallfrei sein...



Naja, die Frage ist jetzt was verstehst du unter Unfall und was ich. Unfall in dem Sinne wäre für mich jetzt der Fall wie mit dem TT des Kumpels. Aber der Kerl war eh die Spitze, hat bis Heute seinen Lappen nicht wieder und ich finds nichtmal schlimm.

Die anderen hatten zusammengefasst meist nur leichte Auffahrunfälle, 2 haben im Winter vor 3 Jahren rumexperimentiert und im Schnee in Kurven die Handbremsen gezogen. Einer ist da gegen den Bordstein geknallt, ein anderer ist aufn Parkplatz geflogen, ist aber bei beiden nicht viel passiert. Einer von denen hat dann letztes Jahr noch den e36 eines Kumpels zerlegt, das war dann wieder was größeres da das Auto quasi komplett unbrauchbar war danach.

Ich hatte bis jetzt 2 Auffahrunfälle, der eine ging auf Teilschuld weil die Alte ohne erkennbaren Grund in die Eisen gegangen ist vor mir auf freier Bahn, beim anderen wars meine Schuld da hab ich etwas geträumt gehabt. Aber war nur leicht angestupst, der Fahrer war so nett und meinte das das passt und vorkommen kann obwohl ich ihm angeboten hatte den kleinen Kratzer entfernen zu lassen.

Einen einzigen mit hohem Schaden. Ich war Nachts im Winter auf Schnee bedeckter Fahrbahn unterwegs und fuhr unter eine Brücke lang durch die ne leichte linkskurve führt. Mitten unter der Brücke bricht mein Auto bei ca. 30 aus und ich krach vorne Links voll rein, Glatteis. Da hat kein gegenlenken, gas geben oder Wahlhebel auf "N" was gebracht, am nächsten Tag hingen ebenfalls 2 Leute rechts an der Spur mit identischem Schaden.

Aber sonst, klopf auf Holz, noch nie was schlimmes.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Porsche muss es nun nicht wirklich sein, aber Fahrschüler auch mal einen Benziner fahren zu lassen halte ich für sehr sinnvoll.
> Der "Standardtrick" der Fahrlehrer in der Spielstraße einfach den Leerlauf im ersten Gang zu nutzen klappt z.B. nur auf Dieselmotoren.


 
Das klappt auch bei (m)einem Benziner, und auf einer relativ geraden Straße (also ohne steigung von 50% xD) auch bis zum 5. gang.
......achso das ist ein 1,8er mit 125PS....also nix Besonderes.

Edit:
Sogar das anfahren ohne zusätzlich Gas geben klappt.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist jetzt was verstehst du unter Unfall und was ich. Unfall in dem Sinne wäre für mich jetzt der Fall wie mit dem TT des Kumpels. Aber der Kerl war eh die Spitze, hat bis Heute seinen Lappen nicht wieder und ich finds nichtmal schlimm.
> 
> Die anderen hatten zusammengefasst meist nur leichte Auffahrunfälle, 2 haben im Winter vor 3 Jahren rumexperimentiert und im Schnee in Kurven die Handbremsen gezogen. Einer ist da gegen den Bordstein geknallt, ein anderer ist aufn Parkplatz geflogen, ist aber bei beiden nicht viel passiert. Einer von denen hat dann letztes Jahr noch den e36 eines Kumpels zerlegt, das war dann wieder was größeres da das Auto quasi komplett unbrauchbar war danach.
> 
> ...


 
Nichts passiert nur ne Handvoll Unfälle...  Wieviel Kilometer hast du denn schon runter?


----------



## Beam39 (22. Juli 2013)

Deswegen die Frage was du unter Unfällen verstehst. Auffahrunfälle passieren nunmal wenn man häufig in der Stadt unterwegs ist und mal nicht aufpasst weil man sich über etwas ärgert oder was weiß ich, ob schuldig oder nicht. Solang keine schwerwiegenden Fahrfehler bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten oder schlechten Wetterbedingungen vorliegen sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem. Es gibt Leute die donnern ihr Auto mehrmals im Jahr auf verschiedenste Art und Weise irgendwo gegen, eben weil sie sich überschätzen/ die Lage unterschätzen wie auch immer. 

Mir is auch schon im Stand nen 40 Tonner reingefahren weil er die Spur gewechselt hat und mich im toten Winkel nicht gesehen hat, kommt halt vor.

Keine Ahnung, ich zähle meine KM nicht, hab nur ungefähre Zahlen von den Autos im Kopf die ich innerhalb der Familie gefahren bin. Vor 2 Jahren bin ich Berufsbedingt ziemlich gependelt und musste zum Betrieb 45km hin und 45km zurück und zur Schule jeweils 100km hin und 100km zurück und das zweimal die Woche, also etwa 670km in der Woche und das nen Jahr lang mit Urlaub und Ferien zwischendrin. Mit dem 5er hab ich mittlerweile etwas über 70tkm. Und abgesehen davon etliche Fahrten quer durch Deutschland, ins Ausland mit verschiedenen Autos etc. pp. 

Dafür das ich meinen Schein erst seit 4 Jahren habe ist da so einiges zusammengekommen. Auch längere Fahrten nach Italien, Türkei etc. ohne einen einzigen Vorfall.

Klar, mein Vater fährt seit gut 40 Jahren Unfallfrei und mit etwas mehr Obacht hätte ich den einen oder anderen Unfall verhindern können, aber wiegesagt, für mich ist das wenn ich mich mit anderen Vergleiche völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie mit der Automatik: In der Fahrschule soll man schließlich anfahren und Parken lernen, also haben da weder Berganfahrhilfe noch Piepse was zu suchen. Und Diesel ist eben auch schon eher grenzwertig.



Das geht beim A1 TFSI aber ganz gut


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2013)

Mag sein dass bei manchen neueren Wagen da die Motorsteuerung so aggressiv versucht den Motor am Laufen zu halten dass es dort geht. Mit einem 325i, einem Streetka und einem C70 2.0t geht es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mag sein dass bei manchen neueren Wagen da die Motorsteuerung so aggressiv versucht den Motor am Laufen zu halten dass es dort geht. Mit einem 325i, einem Streetka und einem C70 2.0t geht es jedenfalls nicht.




Das ging sogar bei meinem 92er Astra (1.6, 75PS), also das Fahren im Standgas.....mit der Einschränkung --> nur bis zum maximal 2. Gang und ohne Steigung.
 ....auch nicht beim C70?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Deswegen die Frage was du unter Unfällen  verstehst. Auffahrunfälle passieren nunmal wenn man häufig in der Stadt  unterwegs ist und mal nicht aufpasst weil man sich über etwas ärgert  oder was weiß ich, ob schuldig oder nicht. Solang keine schwerwiegenden  Fahrfehler bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten oder schlechten Wetterbedingungen  vorliegen sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem........................................
> ..................................................
> Klar, mein  Vater fährt seit gut 40 Jahren Unfallfrei und mit etwas mehr Obacht  hätte ich den einen oder anderen Unfall verhindern können, aber  wiegesagt, für mich ist das wenn ich mich mit anderen Vergleiche völlig  in Ordnung.


 
Ey mal ehlich ein Auffahrunfall, "weil man halt mal abgelenkt war" ist überhaupt nicht "in Ordnung"!
Man hat beim Autofahren dauerhaft aufmerksam zu sein, und die einzige Ablenkung die ich durchgehen lassen würde, wäre ein Herzinfarkt.
Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an deinem Dad!


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Deswegen die Frage was du unter Unfällen verstehst. Auffahrunfälle passieren nunmal wenn man häufig in der Stadt unterwegs ist und mal nicht aufpasst weil man sich über etwas ärgert oder was weiß ich, ob schuldig oder nicht. Solang keine schwerwiegenden Fahrfehler bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten oder schlechten Wetterbedingungen vorliegen sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem. Es gibt Leute die donnern ihr Auto mehrmals im Jahr auf verschiedenste Art und Weise irgendwo gegen, eben weil sie sich überschätzen/ die Lage unterschätzen wie auch immer. .


 
Ein Auffahrunfall ist ein schwerwiegender Fahrfehler! Immerhin könnte da auch ein Fußgänger, Radfahrer, Kind vors Auto laufen. Deswegen muss man eben genau in der Stadt extrem aufpassen und vorsichtig sein - insbesondere auch in Wohngebieten...

Ich habe meinen Schein 22 Jahre, 750tkm runter mit PKWs zwischen 39 und 600 PS und Geschwindigkeiten bis über 300km/h ohne eine einzige Beule! Wie gesagt da ist dann natürlich auch gelegentlich Glück im Spiel aber eben auch gesunder Menschenverstand und Einsicht, dass es speziell in der Stadt nicht geht, dass man sich ablenken lässt.


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich min. ein 330i/d - mehr Bilder bitte!



So jetzt mal vom PC aus, habs gestern aufm ipad versucht aber die app ist immer abgeschmiert.

Ist ein 325i mit N53 Motor, bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten baugleich mit dem des 330
andere Ansaugbrücke und nen paar andere Spielereien und man kann ihn auf 280-300ps bringen

aber ehrlich gesagt reicht mir die leistung von 220ps jetzt schon aus
und die kohle die ich ich dafür in die hand nehmen müsste spendier ich lieber in schicke 19"er + KW gewinde
aber ich fahr die reifen diese saison noch dann mach ich das zum nächsten sommer hin.

Auf fotos sieht der immer so krass hoch aus, das ist nichtmehr feierlich
Bis jetzt hab ich ihm Performance Nieren, Spoiler und Auspuff spendiert

Zum Schluss noch ein bild von meinem alten gefährt, ja ja die jugendsünden


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Juli 2013)

Nice.  Ich würde ihm noch zwingend die Facelift-Rückleuchten gönnen, verjüngen das Heck nochmal ungemein.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Hee der Civic hat doch was. Zumindest Stickerbomb


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2013)

+1 sign
Und ich würde ihn nicht tieferlegen (BMW hat sich bei dem Fahrwerkssetup schon was gedacht)......aber ist ja Geschmackssache....
hübsches auto


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2013)

Mir gefällt der Civic wesentlich besser. Wird wohl leider nur ein EJ9 gewesen sein.


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nice.  Ich würde ihm noch zwingend die Facelift-Rückleuchten gönnen, verjüngen das Heck nochmal ungemein.


 
bin ich auch am überlegen, aber als nächstes stehen felgen an, da die reifen sowieso nur noch diesen sommer halten muss ich da sowieso etwas investieren



Riverna schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Civic wesentlich besser. Wird wohl leider nur ein EJ9 gewesen sein.


 
jap war ein ej9, mein erstes auto, wollte den eigentlich auch aufbauen, aber die substanz war einfach zu schlecht, und ich wollte was neues haben.


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2013)

Die EJ9 Reihe gammelt leider stark, sonst wäre so ein EK3 oder EK9 schon ein geniales Auto. Der EJ9 ist halt doch ein wenig schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ging sogar bei meinem 92er Astra (1.6, 75PS), also das Fahren im Standgas.....mit der Einschränkung --> nur bis zum maximal 2. Gang und ohne Steigung.
> ....auch nicht beim C70?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Achso, und wenn die Person vor dir urplötzlich auf die Bremse steigt, ohne ersichtlichen Grund, dann is das natürlich totales Eigenverschulden und man ist ein absoluter Mörder im Straßenverkehr. Mal abgesehen davon das in beiden Fällen nur leichte Kratzer entstanden sind und Radfahrer, Fußgänger oder sonstwas auf den Straßen nicht rumlaufen wo das passiert ist. In Seitenstraßen und in der Stadt ist mein Fuß mehr auf der Bremse als auf dem Gas, keine Sorge, gibt kein Anlass fürs Troublemaking von euch Beiden, und meinen gesunden Menschenverstand muss man auch nicht in Frage stellen. Da gibts ganz andere Kaliber wie Familienväter die durch diese Straßen schießen als wärs ne Autobahn.

Keine Frage, bei dem anderen Fall war ich extremst genervt und auch noch Fahranfänger dazu aber konnte halbwegs zeitlich reagieren. Andere Fahranfänger reißen sich und ihre Freunde in den Tod, lasst die Kirche im Dorf.

Auch ich fahre nun mittlerweile seit 3 1/2 Jahren ohne Zwischenfälle, mal abgesehen davon das mir die Kiste kaputtgefahren wird. Wiegesagt, mir ist auf Langstrecken/ Autobahnen etc. pp. bis jetzt auch nie was passiert, ich bin auch schon 270kmh gefahren und bin auch schon über 1000km in einem Zug gefahren ohne mir eine Beule reinzuhauen, aber Shit happens.

Allein mein einjähriges Pendeln bringt mich mit Pi mal Daumen auf gute 30tkm und mehr. Zuzüglich der 70tkm im 5er und der ganzen anderen Fahrten sind das viele KM für die 4 Jahre, über meinen Fahrstil brauche ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen, liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran das ich mir meinen Dad als Beispiel genommen habe  

Kann halt nicht jeder soviel Glück haben, oder?


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Habe mal kurz eine Frage zu BF17, Klutten weiss das bestimmt.

Begleitperson muss mindestens 30 sein und 5 Jahre den FS haben.
Mein Vater hat seit 3 jahren den FS wieder, davor hatte er 10 Jahre Sperre weil er damals einen über den durst getrunken hatte.
Davor hatte er den fs auch schon über 15 Jahre.

Darf er jetzt mit mir Fahren? FührerscheinBESITZ länger als 5 Jahre ist ja gegeben aber ob das ne Rolle spielt das er vor 3 Jahren neu ausgestellt wurde?


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> und wenn die Person vor dir urplötzlich auf die Bremse steigt, ohne ersichtlichen Grund, dann is das natürlich totales Eigenverschulden


 
Ja definitiv, hast scheinbar den Mindestabstand nicht eingehalten.


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die EJ9 Reihe gammelt leider stark, sonst wäre so ein EK3 oder EK9 schon ein geniales Auto. Der EJ9 ist halt doch ein wenig schwach auf der Brust.



ich hatte die komplette EK9 verspoilerung
hab aber davon leidet keine bilder mehr als er "komplett" aufgebaut war.
  ek9 Spoiler mit brackets, sprich er war aufgestellt, wie im bild.
skunk2 auspuff usw, 
hatte dann ärger mit den netten herren in grün, die mir das auto dann stillgelegt haben.
daraufhin hab ich dann alles verkauft und so wie er oben zu sehen ist bin ich dann noch bis ablauf des tüvs rumgefahren. 
dann ist der bimmer gekommen mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin


----------



## Seabound (22. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Achso, und wenn die Person vor dir urplötzlich auf die Bremse steigt, ohne ersichtlichen Grund, dann is das natürlich totales Eigenverschulden


 
Tja, ist mir auch schon passiert. Einmündung. Vor mir ein Rentner. Er fährt an, weil alles frei ist. Ich hinter ihm fahr auch an, kuck nochmals nach links ob auch wirklich keiner kommt. Wärend ich nach links kucke, meint der Typ vor mir, einfach nochmal anhalten zu müssen. Obwohl alles frei war. Weit und breit kein Auto (außer wir zwei natürlich). Ich natürlich draufgerummst. Pech gehabt. Ich war dran schuld. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat seit 3 jahren den FS wieder, davor hatte er 10 Jahre Sperre weil er damals einen über den durst getrunken hatte.


 
Wow. Das war aber ordentlich Einen über den Durst getrunken!


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich hatte die komplette EK9 verspoilerung
> hab aber davon leidet keine bilder mehr als er "komplett" aufgebaut war.
> ek9 Spoiler mit brackets, sprich er war aufgestellt, wie im bild.
> skunk2 auspuff usw,
> ...



Echt schönes Teil, mir gefällt er sehr gut. Schade das du ihn für den BMW abgegeben hast


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ja definitiv, hast scheinbar den Mindestabstand nicht eingehalten.


 
So ist es!


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Habe mal kurz eine Frage zu BF17, Klutten weiss das bestimmt.
> 
> Begleitperson muss mindestens 30 sein und 5 Jahre den FS haben.
> Mein Vater hat seit 3 jahren den FS wieder, davor hatte er 10 Jahre Sperre weil er damals einen über den durst getrunken hatte.
> ...


 
Ich habe von diesen ganzen Neuregelungen auch keine Ahnung und lese mir bei Bedarf immer gerade das passende Wissen zusammen. Selbst ein mir altbekannter Fahrlehrer tut sich mit so mancher Neuregelung zu den Fahrerlaubnisklassen schwer.

Ich glaube aber, dass dein Vater nicht als Begleiter in Frage kommt.



> Begleiter eines 17-jährigen Fahranfängers kann jeder werden, der...
> 
> 
> 30 Jahre oder älter ist
> ...



Der Gesetzgeber fordert also eine gewisse Zuverlässigkeit vom Begleiter, welche gerade in Bezug auf die Fahrerlaubnis und auch auf Alkohol aus ist. Schau am besten mal auf den Führerschein deines Vaters und dann sollte auf der Rückseite schnell klar sein, ob er in Frage kommt. Ich vermute, dass die Fahrerlaubnis nach einer so langen Sperre neu erteilt wurde und er daher < 5 Jahre die Fahrerlaubnis hat. Alle damaligen Punkte sollten ja eigentlich verfallen sein, oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Juli 2013)

BF17 habe ich damals eig nur gemacht, dass die Probezeit nicht mehr solange geht wenn ich selbst fahren darf. Gefahren bin ich vielleicht 2-3 mal in der zeit, wenn mama oder papa eh mitfährt, können sie auch gerade selber fahren. So mega sind die Autos nicht dass ich unbedingt mit ihnen fahren wollte  Zum glück hab ich es gemacht, ansonsten wäre mein kleines vergehen vor 2 monaten noch in der probezeit gewesen, und dann hätte es richtig kohle gekostet


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mag sein dass bei manchen neueren Wagen da die Motorsteuerung so aggressiv versucht den Motor am Laufen zu halten dass es dort geht. Mit einem 325i, einem Streetka und einem C70 2.0t geht es jedenfalls nicht.



Hihi beim Polo 1.2 geht es sogar im zweiten Gang  Ohne ansatzweise gas zu geben. Gut ist das natürlich nicht, für die Motorlager etc. aber ich hab das letztens mal ausprobiert.



fatlace schrieb:


> So jetzt mal vom PC aus, habs gestern aufm ipad versucht aber die app ist immer abgeschmiert.
> 
> Ist ein 325i mit N53 Motor, bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten baugleich mit dem des 330
> andere Ansaugbrücke und nen paar andere Spielereien und man kann ihn auf 280-300ps bringen
> ...


 
Ah 325 ist auch gut. Ich mag die 6 Zylinder. (nein wir fangen jetzt nicht wieder eine downsizing Diskussion an  )
Aber an sich ein schönes Auto. Ich würde eher nichts am Fahrwerk machen, aber das ist Geschmackssache. 
Den Auspuff finde ich aber sehr nice. Und wie gesagt die FL Lampis wären schon ne nette Sache. Aber bestimmt sehr teuer.


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

ja die rückleuchten sind nicht gerade billig, 400 euro muss man da mindestens einplanen:/
und dann muss noch die glühlampenüberwachung raus codiert werden, weil der sonnst andauernd fehler anzeigen würde wegen den LEDs


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2013)

Du könntest auch einfach einen Widerstand dazwischen Löten.


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

da is das rauscodieren leichter
kann man mit nem lappi fix selber machen


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Widerstand würde nur bei der Kennzeichenbeleuchtung funktionieren, welche es für die E9x-Serie schon in LED gibt. Rückleuchten auf LCI umrüsten erfordert meist mehr Arbeit. Zuerst einmal muss das Steuergerät passen, dann müssen fast immer Stecker umgepinnt und anschließend alles codiert werden. Mit der Kalt- und Warmlichtabfrage ist es nicht getan.


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

laut meinem codierer, der das schon nen paar mal gemacht hat, ist das mit jedem FRM (Fußraummodul, zumindest beim coupe/cabrio)möglich und das es beim coupe weitaus leichter ist als bei der limo/kombi.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das mit dem Widerstand würde nur bei der Kennzeichenbeleuchtung funktionieren, welche es für die E9x-Serie schon in LED gibt. Rückleuchten auf LCI umrüsten erfordert meist mehr Arbeit. Zuerst einmal muss das Steuergerät passen, dann müssen fast immer Stecker umgepinnt und anschließend alles codiert werden. Mit der Kalt- und Warmlichtabfrage ist es nicht getan.


 
Puhh noch nicht "so" einfach wie gedacht ...


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

einfach ist bei neueren autos nix mehr


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hihi beim Polo 1.2 geht es sogar im zweiten Gang  Ohne ansatzweise gas zu geben. Gut ist das natürlich nicht, für die Motorlager etc. aber ich hab das letztens mal ausprobiert.


 
Beim 1,4l im Golf geht das auch... Im zweiten Gang im zähen Stop-and-go ausm Elbtunnel raus ... Ohne ein murren .


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn bitte ein Fußraummodul? Soll das so etwas sein, wie das Lichtmodul I oder II? 

Ich habe eben auch nicht gemeint, dass der Umbau schwer ist. Man sollte sich aber im Klaren sein, dass das nicht Plug&Play geht, sondern relativ aufwändig ist. Gute Anleitungen gibt es im Netz haufenweise, nur codieren muss man sich trauen. Ist aber auch nicht so schwer, wenn man sich im Hexadezimalsystem auskennt.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe von diesen ganzen Neuregelungen auch keine Ahnung und lese mir bei Bedarf immer gerade das passende Wissen zusammen. Selbst ein mir altbekannter Fahrlehrer tut sich mit so mancher Neuregelung zu den Fahrerlaubnisklassen schwer.
> 
> Ich glaube aber, dass dein Vater nicht als Begleiter in Frage kommt.
> 
> Der Gesetzgeber fordert also eine gewisse Zuverlässigkeit vom Begleiter, welche gerade in Bezug auf die Fahrerlaubnis und auch auf Alkohol aus ist. Schau am besten mal auf den Führerschein deines Vaters und dann sollte auf der Rückseite schnell klar sein, ob er in Frage kommt. Ich vermute, dass die Fahrerlaubnis nach einer so langen Sperre neu erteilt wurde und er daher < 5 Jahre die Fahrerlaubnis hat. Alle damaligen Punkte sollten ja eigentlich verfallen sein, oder?



Richtig, Punktestand ist bei 0.
Heute zwar geblitzt worden (Jaja die App iBoost  ) aber dürfte keinen Punkt geben.

Den Zusatz 5 Jahre "ununterbrochen" lese ich gerade zum ersten mal.
Das stand bis jetzt noch nirgends. Sollte das wirklich stimmen dann siehts wirklich schlecht aus.


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte ein Fußraummodul? Soll das so etwas sein, wie das Lichtmodul I oder II?  Ich habe eben auch nicht gemeint, dass der Umbau schwer ist. Man sollte sich aber im Klaren sein, dass das nicht Plug&Play geht, sondern relativ aufwändig ist. Gute Anleitungen gibt es im Netz haufenweise, nur codieren muss man sich trauen. Ist aber auch nicht so schwer, wenn man sich im Hexadezimalsystem auskennt.



heißt bei bmw so
ist ein steuergerät welches im beifahrer fussraum sitz, daher der name denk ich mal


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2013)

@nfs
Ich kann noch einen drauf legen, 3. Gang geht auch aber da muss man schon sehr aufpassen und es hört sich gar nicht mehr gesund an.  
Ja manchmal würde ich mir echt eine Automatik wünschen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juli 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> So jetzt mal vom PC aus, habs gestern aufm ipad versucht aber die app ist immer abgeschmiert.
> 
> Ist ein 325i mit N53 Motor, bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten baugleich mit dem des 330
> andere Ansaugbrücke und nen paar andere Spielereien und man kann ihn auf 280-300ps bringen
> ...


 
Was für eine Auspuffanlage hast du denn verbaut ?
Ein Bekannter, bei dem ich gestern noch mitgefahren bin, hat in seinen 125i ( freigeschaltet auf 130i ) die AGA vom 135i drunter. Alter Schwede, das Teil klingt rotzig 
Beispiel: BMW 125i Coupe + 135i ESD & Y-Pipe (135i Performance MSD) - YouTube




fatlace schrieb:


> heißt bei bmw so
> ist ein steuergerät welches im beifahrer fussraum sitz, daher der name denk ich mal


 
Jap 

Edit:

Ich muss auch noch zum Codierer, damit ich endlich die Stäbe in meinen Rückleuchten zum leuchten bekomme. Zuerst kann ich aber den halben Kofferraum auseinandernehmen, damit ich an einen Stecker komme, den ich umpinnen muss  
So sollte es dann aussehen ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
Bislang leuchten nur die obere und untere Kammer in den Rückleuchten, anstatt der Stäbe.


----------



## Merobass (22. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute , 

ich habe mal eine Frage

ich habe einen gestern  einen neuen BMW gekauft (BMW 318i touring Bj; 1999).
Ich muss am Freitag eine 300km fahrt machen (300km hin und zurück also 600km)
Ich kann ihn bis zu 55 Litern tanken.
Was würde mich das kosten?

BILD :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was für eine Auspuffanlage hast du denn verbaut ? Ein Bekannter, bei dem ich gestern noch mitgefahren bin, hat in seinen 125i ( freigeschaltet auf 130i ) die AGA vom 135i drunter. Alter Schwede, das Teil klingt rotzig  Beispiel: BMW 125i Coupe + 135i ESD & Y-Pipe (135i Performance MSD) - YouTube  Jap



bmw performce schaldämpfer, allerdings die für den 325
alle anlagen davon klingen rotzig aber die vom 35er sind die rotzigsten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> bmw performce schaldämpfer, allerdings die für den 325
> alle anlagen davon klingen rotzig aber die vom 35er sind die rotzigsten



Die Performance ESDs sind auch gut. Ich hab selber einen drunter, der meinem Diesel etwas "Klang" in Form eines Fauchens entlocken kann.



Merobass schrieb:


> Hey Leute ,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage
> 
> ...


 
Kommt ganz auf deine Fahrweise ( ø Verbrauch ) an


----------



## Merobass (23. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Performance ESDs sind auch gut. Ich hab selber einen drunter, der meinem Diesel etwas "Klang" in Form eines Fauchens entlocken kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Kommt ganz auf deine Fahrweise ( ø Verbrauch ) an


 
Fahre immer genau das was erlaubt ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2013)

Merobass schrieb:


> Fahre immer genau das was erlaubt ist.


 
Wie ist denn die Strecke, eher Autobahn oder eher Landstraße ?


----------



## Merobass (23. Juli 2013)

Beides glaub ich.. , muss von Wiesbaden nach Thüringen. 321km so zusagn.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Tja, ist mir auch schon passiert. Einmündung. Vor mir ein Rentner. Er fährt an, weil alles frei ist. Ich hinter ihm fahr auch an, kuck nochmals nach links ob auch wirklich keiner kommt. Wärend ich nach links kucke, meint der Typ vor mir, einfach nochmal anhalten zu müssen. Obwohl alles frei war. Weit und breit kein Auto (außer wir zwei natürlich). Ich natürlich draufgerummst. Pech gehabt. Ich war dran schuld.



Wenigstens einer der in selbiger Situation war und das nachvollziehen kann. Aber wir sind ja alle hier Unschuldslämmer mit ner weißen Weste die immer 1zu1 nach StVO fahren  Aber gut.

Hab Morgen endlich nen Termin für meine Klima, es wird ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl sein nach Monaten wieder in einem klimatisierten Fahrzeug zu sitzen.

Edit: Kann mir mal kurz einer der Mods erklären was das rote Ausrufezeichen zu bedeuten hat wenn ich ein Bild trotz richtiger größe etc. nicht hochladen kann? Hab da grad nachdem es zur Ansprache kam ein paar bilder von dem 40 Tonner gefunden der mir reingefahren ist und von dem Unfall unter der Brücke


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2013)

Merobass schrieb:


> Beides glaub ich.. , muss von Wiesbaden nach Thüringen. 321km so zusagn.


 
Rechne doch mit ca. 7-8l auf 100km


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Juli 2013)

brumm pffffff, brumm pffff, brumm brumm brumm pffffffffffff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Sexy


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Juli 2013)

Merobass schrieb:


> Beides glaub ich.. , muss von Wiesbaden nach Thüringen. 321km so zusagn.


A66, A5, kleines Stück A7 und dann entweder A4 oder A38- je nachdem, wo du in Thüringen hin willst.
Der Landstraßenanteil beschränkt sich also auf die letzten Kilometer in Thüringen.

Da unterwegs viele freie Teilstücke sind und du so schnell fahren willst, wie es erlaubt ist, kann man beim besten 
Willen nicht genau sagen, wie viel du verbrauchen wirst und was das kostet.

In´s Blaue geraten, würde ich vermuten, dass du bei Tempo 220 die 55 Liter auf einer Strecke verheizen kannst


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2013)

Moin

Auf der A5 kann man ja ab Frankfurt bis zum Hattenbacher/Kirchheimer Dreieck voll uffn Pinsel latschen.
Ab Bad Hersfeld hat man aber bis Eisenach viele Stücke auf denen höchstens 120 erlaubt sind.
Und Vorsicht vor der Abfahrt Hönebach (A4 - Grenze Hessen/Thüringen) dort wird in der 100er Zone gerne geblitzt die Strecke verleitet aber zum schneller fahren, vor allem wenn kein Verkehr ist und die 100 nimmt man manchmal eher nicht wahr 

Ab Eisenach ist dann aber glaube ich wieder viel frei (ist nicht wirklich meine Richtung.
Um Eisenach rum hat sich die Autobahnführung verändert, wenn du ein älteres Navi hast ist die neue Autobahn mit den Abfahrten in und um Eisenach nicht richtig drinne.
Kann man noch in Google Maps sehen, da sind die Satellitenbilder noch mit der alten A4, die Routen sind aber schon aktuell.




Habe ich hier eigentlich schon mein aktuelles Gefährt vorgestellt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2013)

Schöner MX-5!


----------



## Zoon (23. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Erklärt mir mal jemand wo der Sinn für  die Fahrschule dabei ist irgendwelche Fahranfänger auf nen 315PS Renner  loszulassen?



Halt ich durchaus für sinnvoll die  Fahrschüler mit verschiedenen Autotypen zu konfrontieren. Die Welt  besteht nicht nur aus braven Dieselgölfen.
Einige werden im Porsche als erstes bestimmt überfordert das Zündschloss zu finden


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab auf nem Astra der ersten Generation und nem 2er Golf gelernt. Beides Diesel. Nachschulung hab ich auf nem Citroen Saxo gemacht. Glaub auch Diesel.


----------



## keinnick (23. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Porsche muss es nun nicht wirklich sein, aber Fahrschüler auch mal einen Benziner fahren zu lassen halte ich für sehr sinnvoll.
> Der "Standardtrick" der Fahrlehrer in der Spielstraße einfach den Leerlauf im ersten Gang zu nutzen klappt z.B. nur auf Dieselmotoren.


 
Der "Standardtrick" hat damals sogar mit meinen 1. Auto (VW Polo, 55 PS Benziner, Baujahr 91) geklappt. Ich kenne keine Kiste bei der das nicht geht


----------



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

Letztens unterwegs gewesen, alle Fenster etwas unten wegen der Hitze ... auf einmal hupt es kontinuierlich, dann kurze Pause, wieder ein Hupkonzert. Ich schaue mich um und denke, daß irgendwo ne Hochzeit ist ... nichts.

Bis ich bemerkt habe, daß die Huperei von meinem Wagen (E46, 320d Facelift) aus ging und ich aufgrund des Straßenlärms und der Klima kaum was mitbekommen habe ...  ...

Kurz weitergefahren und manche fühlten sich davon angesprochen und haben gewunken oder sich im Auto umgedreht.

Musste dann erstmal die Sicherung entfernen, weil es tierisch genervt hat. Mal schauen, vielleicht liegts am Schleifring.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2013)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Habe ich hier eigentlich schon mein aktuelles Gefährt vorgestellt?


 
Die Felgen sind lecker 
Schön leicht die Dinger  Allerdings sieht das Auto noch etwas hochbeinig aus, eine dezente Tieferlegung würde das Ganze noch verschönern.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wow. Das war aber ordentlich Einen über den Durst getrunken!


 
Hab grad nochmal nachgefragt wie er das damals geschafft hatte. War wohl doch...etwas mehr als ich dachte 

Er hatte schon 2 mal seinen Führerschein weg. Beim dritten mal eben wieder was getrunken. Dann kam er in ne Polizeikontrolle und ist mit dem Auto abgehauen. 
Es gab dann ne etwas längere Verfolgungsjagd quer durch den Ort. Als sie ihn angehalten hatten hatte er 1,6 Promille. 
Noch dazu befand sich im Kofferraum eine Waffe welche nicht mehr registriert war (er war zwar im Schützenverein jedoch ist das egal da unregistriert). 
Gab dann eine Gerichtsverhandlung und 5 mal 2 Jahre Sperre.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2013)

Cooler Vater.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade 5 Minuten den Arsch abgelacht als er meinte "Jaja das waren noch Zeiten..." 

Naja nicht gerade ein tolles Vorbild eigentlich...


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2013)

Wow! Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein! 

Naja, ich war auch kein Unschuldslamm. Hatte halt immer Glück... In mehrerer Hinsicht. Waren immer nur die Autos kaputt und nicht ich. Und außer ner Nachschulung wegen zu schnellem Fahren war nie was Ernsthaftes. Aber ich hab daraus gelernt. DUI, nie wieder! Bestimmt schon seit 15 Jahren.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Ab welcher Geschwindigkeit muss man eigentlich zu einer Nachschulung?

Was ich auch relativ hart finde das bereits 40€ Strafe in der Probezeit reichen um nochmal 2 Jahre obendrauf zu bekommen. 40€ 

Was hat der FS denn bei euch gekostet? Mir wurden 2100€ veranschlagt. Klar, BaWü ist teuer aber das ist echt ziemlich arg....


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juli 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Letztens unterwegs gewesen, alle Fenster etwas unten wegen der Hitze ... auf einmal hupt es kontinuierlich, dann kurze Pause, wieder ein Hupkonzert. Ich schaue mich um und denke, daß irgendwo ne Hochzeit ist ... nichts.
> 
> Bis ich bemerkt habe, daß die Huperei von meinem Wagen (E46, 320d Facelift) aus ging und ich aufgrund des Straßenlärms und der Klima kaum was mitbekommen habe ...  ...
> 
> ...


 
Erinnert mich an etwas  Wir waren mal mit nem Kumpel und seinem Vater unterwegs nen e36 fürs Schlachten zu holen, während der Fahrt fängt die Kiste plötzlich an ununterbrochen zu hupen. Dem Vater wars relativ egal also sind wir so quer durch die ganze Stadt gefahren und haben uns den Arsch abgelacht, besonders an Ampeln, wenn die Leute einen angeguckt haben und der Vater seine Händ gehoben hat um zu verdeutlichen das er das nicht extra macht


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ab welcher Geschwindigkeit muss man eigentlich zu einer Nachschulung?



21kmh zu viel. Also sobald es in den Bußgeldbereich geht. 



> Was hat der FS denn bei euch gekostet? Mir wurden 2100€ veranschlagt. Klar, BaWü ist teuer aber das ist echt ziemlich arg....


 
1400 mit allem...


----------



## ich558 (23. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ab welcher Geschwindigkeit muss man eigentlich zu einer Nachschulung?
> 
> Was ich auch relativ hart finde das bereits 40€ Strafe in der Probezeit reichen um nochmal 2 Jahre obendrauf zu bekommen. 40€
> 
> Was hat der FS denn bei euch gekostet? Mir wurden 2100€ veranschlagt. Klar, BaWü ist teuer aber das ist echt ziemlich arg....



Die Probezeit wird doch dadurch nicht verlängert? :huch:

Bei mir waren's 1700€ bei bisschen mehr Fahrstunden als man mindestens haben muss. 


Wusste bis gestern nicht dass ein einzelner S-line Schalensitz genug Platz für 2 Personen bieten kann


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ab welcher Geschwindigkeit muss man eigentlich zu einer Nachschulung?
> 
> Was ich auch relativ hart finde das bereits 40€ Strafe in der Probezeit reichen um nochmal 2 Jahre obendrauf zu bekommen. 40€



Bei mir wars ein km/h über der Grenze zur Nachschulung  damals war ich glaub ich 22 km/h zu schnell.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juli 2013)

1600€.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei mir wars ein km/h über der Grenze zur Nachschulung  damals war ich glaub ich 22 km/h zu schnell.



Nur so geringe Toleranz? Na super 

@all: Verdammt warum wohne ich nur in Bawü.... Mit A2 bin ich dann über 2,5k€


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2013)

Ja. Bei mir war 80 und ich bin 102 gefahren. Nach Abzug Toleranz und so.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (23. Juli 2013)

Also ich liege bei ungf 1000€ bei 20 Fahrstunden, mit Prüfung und allem was dazu kommt, ich bin aber noch bei den ersten Fahrstunden, mal schauen wieviel extra Stunden ich brauche..


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Juli 2013)

Habe hier in München Stadt 2100€ hingelegt. Und ich habe wirklich nicht viele Fahrstunden gehabt. Ich denke 7 normale und eben die Sonderfahrten. Alles aufs erste mal natürlich bestanden. 
Schon heftig eigentlich. 

----

Ich habe am WE das Projekt Türdämmung abgeschlossen - es hat sich wirklich sehr sehr gelohnt. Der Bass kommt jetzt wirklich sehr satt und heftig rüber. Die Türverkleidung vibriert auch nicht mehr. 

Hier zwei Bilder. Darüber habe ich noch Dämmflies geklebt, aber davon habe ich kein Bild mehr gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dann haben wir noch ein wenig die Verschränkung vom Vitara meines Spezls getestet  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja schön gegen das Licht fotografiert. Die Verschränkung war da am Maximum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2013)

Und Bääääm! Gerade mal ordentlich die neuen Felgen eingeweiht.  Im Parkhaus. Hab festgestellt, dass die Xenons Kurvenlicht haben. Wusste ich bis jetzt gar nicht. Und irgendwie hab ich dann vor Freude im Parkhaus ne Kante übersehen. 

Ist aber nicht schlimm. Felgen sind schwarz und nur ein kleiner Schmiss im Lack. Alu ist nicht kaputt. Ein paar Tupfer mit dem Lackstift und gut ists.


----------



## ich558 (23. Juli 2013)

Was bringen diese Schlitze unterm Beifahrersitz?


----------



## roadgecko (23. Juli 2013)

Das ist die Belüftung der Klima(anlage) für die hinteren Sitze.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der "Standardtrick" hat damals sogar mit meinen 1. Auto (VW Polo, 55 PS Benziner, Baujahr 91) geklappt. Ich kenne keine Kiste bei der das nicht geht


Habs heute mit dem Volvo mal auf gerade Fläche versucht (die sind hier garnicht mal so häufig). Da geht es doch.
Bei unseren vorherigen Benzinern bin ich mir aber immer noch sicher dass es nicht ging.


----------



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an etwas  Wir waren mal mit nem Kumpel und seinem Vater unterwegs nen e36 fürs Schlachten zu holen, während der Fahrt fängt die Kiste plötzlich an ununterbrochen zu hupen. Dem Vater wars relativ egal also sind wir so quer durch die ganze Stadt gefahren und haben uns den Arsch abgelacht, besonders an Ampeln, wenn die Leute einen angeguckt haben und der Vater seine Händ gehoben hat um zu verdeutlichen das er das nicht extra macht





Wegen den Punkten ... hatte zu meiner "besten" Zeit mal 12. Kann manchmal schnell gehen ... Unachtsamkeit, Gedankenverloren. Sollte nicht sein, kommt aber leider vor. Niemand ist unfehlbar. Also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen und fertig.


----------



## Niza (23. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute in kurzester Zeit meinen Luftfilter erneuert.

Das schöne ist ich kann alles an meinem Wagen ohne Probleme machen.
Weil mich keine 1000 Datenleitungen und 1000 Steuergeräte nerven.

Ich habe sogar richtig Platz im Motorraum.

Das ist das was mich davon abhält mir ein neues Auto zu holen.

Und das ist mein Fahrzeug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg :
Niza


----------



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

Na dann her mit dem Ding, meine Frau braucht eh ne kleine Kiste.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2013)

Als ich den Luftfilter neumachen wollte, musste ich gefühlt das halbe Auto zerlegen ... Alleine das ganze Plastikgelumpe auf das man erstmal guckt, wenn man die Haube auf macht .


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2013)

Über Platz im Motorraum meinte heute wieder ein Kommilitone zum Volvo: "Na dein Auto haben die ja auch einfach 10cm länger gemacht damit du problemlos die Lampen wechseln kannst."
Und ich muss zugeben: Es stimmt


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind lecker
> Schön leicht die Dinger  Allerdings *sieht* das Auto noch etwas *hochbeinig aus*, eine dezente Tieferlegung würde das Ganze noch verschönern.


 
Ja das stimmt.
GW-Fahrwerk ist auch schon fest eingeplant.
Nur heißt es eben für dieses Jahr Urlaub (an den Gardasee inkl. kleine Pässetour) oder Fahrwerk.

Da wähle ich lieber ersteres


----------



## roadgecko (23. Juli 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Ich habe heute in kurzester Zeit meinen Luftfilter erneuert.
> 
> Das schöne ist ich kann alles an meinem Wagen ohne Probleme machen.
> Weil mich keine 1000 Datenleitungen und 1000 Steuergeräte nerven.
> ...


 
Ich habe bald auch einen Fiesta, allerdings den 2013er ST


----------



## fatlace (23. Juli 2013)

hab mal nen kleines kaltstart video gemacht wo ich bis 3000rpm gedreht habe




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMSXan86Qhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Als ich den Luftfilter neumachen wollte, musste ich gefühlt das halbe Auto zerlegen ... Alleine das ganze Plastikgelumpe auf das man erstmal guckt, wenn man die Haube auf macht .



Das gleiche bei den Dieseln im e39. Die reinste Katastrophe. In dem X5 mit Diesel ist es noch ne Spur schlimmer durften wir heute feststellen.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> hab mal nen kleines kaltstart video gemacht wo ich bis 3000rpm gedreht habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das soll ein BMW sein? Klingt wie irgendein 4 Zylinder. Klingt bisschen nach Honda mMn


----------



## keinnick (23. Juli 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Habs heute mit dem Volvo mal auf gerade Fläche versucht (die sind hier garnicht mal so häufig). Da geht es doch.
> Bei unseren vorherigen Benzinern bin ich mir aber immer noch sicher dass es nicht ging.


 
Also bei "bergauf" bin ich mir auch nicht sicher  aber so lange es keine Steigung hat, hat es immer geklappt. 

PS: das erinnert mich an eine Aktion als ein Kumpel und ich als Fahranfänger versucht haben: Bis in welchem Gang kannst Du anfahren ohne die karre abzuwürgen? Bei dem genannten Polo ging das bis zum vierten wenn man genug mit der Kupplung "gespielt" hat.... die hat sich sicher gefreut


----------



## fatlace (23. Juli 2013)

erwischt
hab den motor vom honda da eingebaut
mic vom ipad versauts son bisschen, villeicht kommt die tage mal nen video mit ner go pro


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Als ich den Luftfilter neumachen wollte, musste ich gefühlt das halbe Auto zerlegen ... Alleine das ganze Plastikgelumpe auf das man erstmal guckt, wenn man die Haube auf macht .



Es macht auch Spass, wenn die blöden "Nasen" bei den Plastik Teilen abbrechen und man die Teile dann neu kaufen muss. Der Plastik -> Euro Kurs ist immer leicht unverschämt (vor allem im Innenraum). 



fatlace schrieb:


> erwischt
> hab den motor vom honda da eingebaut
> mic vom ipad versauts son bisschen, villeicht kommt die tage mal nen video mit ner go pro


 
Ja das mit Aufnehmen hat teilweise gar nichts mehr mit Realität zu tun. Habe mich letztens auch dran versucht. Aber im Vid klingt es irgendwie mächtig dünn: 

Fiat 500 1.4 - Friedrich Endtopf - Sound - YouTube


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Aber im Vid klingt es irgendwie mächtig dünn


 
Bedingt durch Richtcharakteristik und fiesen Lowcut von Tablets/Handys und vielen Videokameeras bei 100-250Hz ...


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Das ist das was mich davon abhält mir ein neues Auto zu holen.



So ein Fiesta ist schon cool, das erste Auto meiner Verlobten war auch so ein Fiesta. Der fuhr sogar ohne Öl und Wasser  Irgendwann hat er geklappert, bisschen Öl rein und er fuhr wieder anstandslos. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Das soll ein BMW sein? Klingt wie irgendein 4 Zylinder. Klingt bisschen nach Honda mMn


 
Komische Honda´s kennst du, für mich klingt das ganz klar nach einem BMW 6 Zylinder.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2013)

Mir fehlt da einfach...keine Ahnung. Für mich kein Reihensechser.
Wobei ich zugeben muss das ich den Sound der neueren BMW Modelle nicht so gut kenne.
Alle Modelle älter 2000 klingen mMn irgendwie anders und nicht wie der auf dem Video.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Komische Honda´s kennst du, für mich klingt das ganz klar nach einem BMW 6 Zylinder.


 
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, das der in der Aufnahme nur leicht nach einem r6 klingt. 
Das hier ist die gleiche Kombi mit selbem ESD. Denke, der klingt in echt dann eher so : BMW Performance Exhaust N53 E90 325i - YouTube


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juli 2013)

Für mich sind die e90er die letzt "wahren" Dreier, das musste ich letztens feststellen als ich den neuen näher begutachten konnte. So schön die F30 aussehen, aber das sind pure High-Tech Geräte, in meinen Augen, mit einem Touch zuviel vom futuristischen im Design. Denen fehlt einfach das etwas "rustikale", bewährte.. Find ich wirklich schade.

Selbst beim Sound meint man der kommt irgendwo aus Boxen oder Soundgeneratoren, weil alles einfach zu modern aussieht.


----------



## Niza (24. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Für mich sind die e90er die letzt "wahren" Dreier, das musste ich letztens feststellen als ich den neuen näher begutachten konnte. So schön die F30 aussehen, aber das sind pure High-Tech Geräte, in meinen Augen, mit einem Touch zuviel vom futuristischen im Design. Denen fehlt einfach das etwas "rustikale", bewährte.. Find ich wirklich schade.
> 
> Selbst beim Sound meint man der kommt irgendwo aus Boxen oder Soundgeneratoren, weil alles einfach zu modern aussieht.


 
Nicht nur das.

Jedes neue Auto ist heutzutage schon ein richtiger Computer.

z.B. Bus-Systeme wie z.B.:

CAN-Bus
MOST-Bus
LIN-Bus

oder die massig Steuergeräte und Sensoren.

Die Fehleranalyse ist viel Schwerer geworden.
Als Privat-Person hat man, wenn es um Elektrische Fehler geht wenig Chancen.

Ich kenne das aus meiner damaligen Ausbildung .
habe selber damals 3,5 Jahre KFZ Mechatroniker gelernt.
Da ist es richtig schwer einen Fehler zu finden.

als Beispiel :

Fehlercode ABCD - Sensor XYZ - Kein Signal

Dann kann es am Steuergerät.
Der Software
Dem Sensor 
Der Leitung 
usw liegen.

Und so ein Steuergerät kann auch mal 1000€ verschlingen.
Oder ein Sensor 50€.

Es ist nicht nur einmal damals vorgekommen, das bei einem Fehler, ein Software-Update das Problem gelöst hatte.

Und jetzt wo ich schon 2,5 Jahre aus dem bereich raus bin , merke ich richtig, das ich ziemlich hinterherhinke , wenn man die neuste Technik ansieht.
Es ist schwerer, wieder reinzukommen.

PS:
Die Bunten Sticker waren schon vorher drauf, als ich den Wagen gekauft hatte.
Macht den Wagen irgendwie einmalig und finde es garnicht so schlecht.
Ist halt Geschmackssache.

Und ganz Stolz bin ich auf die Original Ford Alu-Felgen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Zoon (24. Juli 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Für mich sind die e90er die letzt "wahren" Dreier...



E46 CSL. Der heilige Gral. EVER


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

nen E46 hab ich auch, allerdings nen schönes Cabrio ... genau richtig für das momentane wetter


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bedingt durch Richtcharakteristik und fiesen Lowcut von Tablets/Handys und vielen Videokameeras bei 100-250Hz ...


 
Na wenn das so ist.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juli 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> E46 CSL. Der heilige Gral. EVER



Der CSL ist sowieso was ganz Eigenes. Ich hol echt nicht mein Handy raus und knipps Fotos wenn ich exotische Autos sehe, aber letztens stand ein CSL vor mir und da musste ich einfach ein Foto machen, auch wenns nur vom Heck ist 

Aber sonst halte ich wirklich nicht viel von den e46. 2 Freunde fahren jeweils nen Coupe als 330i und 330d (Facelift), rein vom Fahren und vom Antrieb her klasse, aber das wars dann auch wieder. Dann lieber e36.

Das mit dem "wahren Dreier" war auch eher so gemeint das der e90 dieses "rustikale" halt noch hatte, der F30 ist wie Niza angesprochen hat, ein Computer auf 4 Rädern.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Juli 2013)

Also ich war heute Nachmittag mit Papa am Acker, und beim heimfahren musste ich über die Bundesstraße fahren, weil als ich abbiegen wollte, auf der mitte des Weges ein Mähdrescher stand. 

Mit dem Golf IV (1,9l TDI, ehem. 90PS) von meinem Bruder, der von Tuneline auf 127PS / 330NM gechipt wurde steh ich bei der Kreuzung zur Bundesstraße, und als ich im zweiten Gang bei ca. 3300U/min in den 3ten Gang Schalte, fällt die Nadel auf 2.500U/min runter, der Turbo saugt an, 1. Sekunde später macht es Plopp, und es hörte sich so an, als wäre es ein Reifenplatzer, bloß, dass das Lenkrad ruhig blieb, und die Leistung sich abrupt reduzierte. 

Ich habe angehalten, und mal die Reifen zur Sicherheit kontrolliert, dann nach Hause gefahren, schön bei 1.500U/min geschaltet, bevor der Turbo anfangen will zu arbeiten, und bin mit 70km/h dann heimgefahren. Geraucht hat es nicht. Ich dachte mir, also der Motor kann nicht´s haben, sonst würde der nicht mehr laufen, der Turbo könnte es sein, weil da, wo der anfangen sollte, eben die Leistung fehlt. Daheim in die Halle hineingeschoben, Motorhaube aufgemacht, nichts verdächtiges gesehen, ich habe mich in das Auto gesetzt, und mal ein bisschen Gas gegeben, bei ca. 2.000U/min, da hörte ich auch den Turbo, wie er doch arbeitet. Ich stellte den Motor ab, und nach 2-3 Sek. als schon alles aus war, hörte ich ein Blopp, das ist reproduzierbar, kann auch das Ventil des AGR Motor´s sein, aber ob der Ladeluftkühler beim stehen auch schon Druck aufbaut, also ich denke mir das der Schlauch vom Ladeluftkühler abgegangen sein könnte. Das würde das Blopp, und den plötzlichen Leistungsverlust erklären. 

Der Motor läuft jetzt wohl im Notlauf.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2013)

Das sieht man doch wenn man mal drunterkrabbelt ob der Schaluch dran ist oder nicht . Was ähnliches hatte mein Dad aber mal an seinem Diesel... Auch ein "Plopp" und Leistungsverlust. War irgendein Überdruckschutz der aufgegangen war, weil etwas im Turbo "geklemmt" hat. Lies sich mit etwas Keramikspray und leichtem Klopfen wieder gangbar machen...


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich hab nur von oben draufgeschaut.  

Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es der LLK ist, und drunter krabbeln kann ich nicht, weil ich bin im Krankenstand, das erste mal im Leben, und das hat seinen Grund.


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2013)

Ist zu 90% ein Schlauch. 
Kündigt sich oftmals durch ruckeln bei Vollgas an wenn der Schlauch schon nimmer ganz Drauf sitzt.
Irgendwann machts halt Blopp (entweicht ja Luft) und der Schlauch rutscht ab.
Steuergerät registriert ein zu fettes Luft/Kraftstoff Gemisch und geht in den Notlauf.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Juli 2013)

Geruckelt hat da nichts, der ging einfach so ab. Lang genug hat er auch gehalten.  Gestern bin ich noch 95km gefahren, da kann man froh sein, das einem das keine 3km von Zuhause entfernt passiert.


----------



## Zoon (24. Juli 2013)

Jetzt wo der Schlauch geplatzt ist fährst dann halt nen SDI mit 60 PS    Da der Turbo zwar noch arbeitet aber kein Druck mehr aufbaut was halt schlecht geht bei verlorengegangener Atmosphärischer Trennung 

Zum Glück ist dir das nicht bei nem  Überholmanöver passiert ...


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juli 2013)

Hmm BMW Reihensecher Sounds, so muss das 
CIMG2426.AVI - YouTube 

CIMG3518 Segment100 01 19 00 01 46 - YouTube

Motor ist das "Eisenschwein" als 3.5er bisl optimiert  2*200 Zeller Metalkats, und nem Supersport ESD, rest ist Eigenbau.


----------



## Jolly91 (24. Juli 2013)

So ein SDI mit 68PS steht in der Halle daneben, und der ist jetzt wohl schneller.


----------



## fatlace (24. Juli 2013)

ich glaube ihr habt vergessen das ich nur bis 3000 hochgedreht habe da der motor kalt war
meiner entwickelt auch schon den typischen reihen 6er sound
ich mach mal wen ich zeit habe nen video


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2013)

1500NM ist schon ne Ansage.... 5 Bar Ladedruck auch 
MORE TORQUE THAN A VEYRON: A DIESEL CHEVY ROD - Speedhunters



> Allowing the Chevy the ability to cruise at 150km/h in sixth gear at just 800rpm [...]


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Das ist dann aber echt "entspanntes Cruisen" 

Hatte heute die ersten 2 Doppelstunden Theorie. Und die Preisliste gabs jetzt auch dazu. Nun..es ist....

Grundbetrag           309€
Theo Prüfung          59,90€
Fahrstunde             42,90€
Sonderfahrten         58,90€
Praktische Prüfung  139,00€

Porsche kostet 11€ mehr.

Also Preiswert ist anders. Welcome to BW


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Juli 2013)

Den Hot Rod müsste man auf Allrad umbauen, dann wäre es aber kein Hot Rod mehr...


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin heute den 1,4l Golf 4 Variant gefahren... Untermotorisierter gehts nicht mehr oder? Mit drei Leuten besetzt ging selbst inner Stadt nix mit den 75PS im Kombi.... Wieso bringt ein Hersteller so ein Auto mit diesem Minimotor eigentlich aufm Markt? Und dann auch noch mit Anhängerkupplung ...


----------



## fatlace (25. Juli 2013)

wird gekauft sonnst würde es den nicht geben
wobei jedes auto unter 100ps für mich untermotorisiert ist, und dann noch so ein großes.

ich hab übrigens in nem 1l 50ps polo angefangen zu fahren, jeder überholvorgang grenzte schon an suizid


----------



## Beam39 (25. Juli 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bin heute den 1,4l Golf 4 Variant gefahren... Untermotorisierter gehts nicht mehr oder? Mit drei Leuten besetzt ging selbst inner Stadt nix mit den 75PS im Kombi.... Wieso bringt ein Hersteller so ein Auto mit diesem Minimotor eigentlich aufm Markt? Und dann auch noch mit Anhängerkupplung ...


 
Weil sie billig sind, und viele wollen halt billig oder brauchen nicht mehr PS. Ich selber würd mich nie in sone Kiste setzen bzw. Privat fahren, aber ist ja nicht jeder so. Es gibt halt Leute die wollen einfach nur von A nach B kommen, denen würden auch 20ps reichen


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Juli 2013)

Und manche finden solche Autos sogar so toll, dass sie sie anderen vorschreiben wollen.. (Werbeverbot für großvolumige Motoren etc.)


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Juli 2013)

Mein Golf hat auch nur einen 1,4L Mischmaschinenmotor mit 75PS.

Mein Bruder hat mich vorhin angerufen, und wir haben das Problem gefunden, er hat reingeschaut, und sah dann das da unten der Schlauch mit der Unterseite, wie vermutet aus der Öffnung des Llk war, wobei da der kleine Schlauch im großen Schlauch drinnen ist, und der eben rausging, ev. gab die Schelle nach. Der Schlauch, bzw. dessen Gehäuse krachte dann gegen den Kailriemenkranz, worauf der Kailriemen gespannt ist. 
Aber das der Schlauch gegen den Kailriemenkranz kracht, ist auch nicht schlecht. Fahren brauchen wir mit dem nicht mehr, morgen werden wir uns das mal anschauen, möglicherweiße kann man den Schlauch doch noch befestigen, zumal der noch nicht durchgefräßt hat.


----------



## winner961 (25. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber echt "entspanntes Cruisen"
> 
> Hatte heute die ersten 2 Doppelstunden Theorie. Und die Preisliste gabs jetzt auch dazu. Nun..es ist....
> 
> ...



Also ich komme ja auch aus bw und hab um die 2,5 k gezahlt das aber nur für den BF17.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre ja selber den 1,4l als Limo, aber der Motor im Kombi geht wirklich gar nicht. Ich habe mich sogar dabei erwischt, wie ich nach dem Handbremshebel getastet habe, weil ich dachte, dass die gezogen ist . Na gut, nen Kumpel ist glücklich mit... Sein Almera ist ja schließlich nicht mehr (haben wir heute Schlachtefest gemacht) und der Golf fährt wenigstens ...


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2013)

Der Twingo von meiner Frau hat auch nur 75 PS. Auf der Autobahn ne Qual. Aber in der Stadt (und sie ist zumeist im Stadtverkehr unterwegs) vollkommen ausreichend. Quirlig, spritzig und einigermaßen sparsam. Da ist sowas echt ok!


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte als Leihwagen weil mein Golf IV beim Service war einen Smart. Man das Teil ging, 140Km/h war er angeschrieben, bei 120, 130km/h dachte ich, bald fängt die Kiste an zu fliegen.  Aber die 140km/h rennt der. Ich weiß nicht was der mit dem Auto gemacht hat, aber der war sicher nicht normal, gut das Teil wiegt 600Kg. Und wen man nach hinten sieht, ist es auch gleich aus. ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Juli 2013)

Na 140 ist jetzt nicht so verwunderlich, das laufen die alle locker. Wenn du die aufmachst, dann werden die auch ein gutes Stück schneller.

Das Gewicht hat mit der Endgeschwindigkeit im Übrigen gar nix zu tun...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2013)

schon mal den X1 als 16d gefahren ? 
So unglaublich träge


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Was sind denn so realistische Preise für nen 118 oder 120d BMW so um 2006 rum?

Bei mobile.de kursieren ein paar mit 140k auf der Uhr für unter 4000 €


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was sind denn so realistische Preise für nen 118 oder 120d BMW so um 2006 rum?
> 
> Bei mobile.de kursieren ein paar mit 140k auf der Uhr für unter 4000 €


 
Aus 2006 würde ich sowieso nicht kaufen, da noch vFL ( Qualität nicht so der Bringer ) und beide haben noch den alten Motor.
Für unter 4000€ ist unmöglich, da stimmt was nicht mit dem Auto.
Den 118d als Hatch und vFL kannst du mit 140k so bei ungefähr 8000€ einordnen, als FL noch eine Ecke mehr.
Der 120d 1000€-2000€ teuer.
Btw. das QP ist auch nochmal teurer als der Hatch.


----------



## Jolly91 (25. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na 140 ist jetzt nicht so verwunderlich, das laufen die alle locker. Wenn du die aufmachst, dann werden die auch ein gutes Stück schneller.
> 
> Das Gewicht hat mit der Endgeschwindigkeit im Übrigen gar nix zu tun...


 
Aber mit der Beschleunigung.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Ich denke das Angebot ist n Fake... steht aber bei mobile, Autoscout und ebay drinne.
Steht in Dachau also etwa 2 std weg. Email ist geschrieben ansonsten wird morgen früh mal angerufen.
Sollte das Auto wirklich existieren dann gehts da morgen mittag hin.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...z4-felgen,-tuev/132688833-216-5977?ref=search


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich denke das Angebot ist n Fake... steht aber bei mobile, Autoscout und ebay drinne.
> Steht in Dachau also etwa 2 std weg. Email ist geschrieben ansonsten wird morgen früh mal angerufen.
> Sollte das Auto wirklich existieren dann gehts da morgen mittag hin.
> 
> BMW 118 d, E87 Facelift, DPF 143 PS, Exclusive 18 Z4 Felgen, TÜV in Kr. Dachau - Dachau | BMW 1er Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Ich tippe auf einen Unfallwagen oder vielleicht Probleme mit der Steuerkette/Kurbelwelle.
Außerdem hat der auch 0 Sonderausstattung.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Seltsam ist ja das es 143PS Maschine und StartStopp erst ab März 07 gab. 
Ist aber ein 2006er Modell.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich denke das Angebot ist n Fake... steht aber bei mobile, Autoscout und ebay drinne.
> Steht in Dachau also etwa 2 std weg. Email ist geschrieben ansonsten wird morgen früh mal angerufen.
> Sollte das Auto wirklich existieren dann gehts da morgen mittag hin.
> 
> BMW 118 d, E87 Facelift, DPF 143 PS, Exclusive 18 Z4 Felgen, TÜV in Kr. Dachau - Dachau | BMW 1er Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


 
Hab angerufen, bzw. es versucht. Die Nummer existiert nicht. Kleiner Tipp am Rande, bei Schnäppchen Angeboten immer gleich anrufen, bei eMails hast du kaum eine Chance.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Oke gleiches bei mir  Naja wär auch zu schön gewesen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Seltsam ist ja das es 143PS Maschine und StartStopp erst ab März 07 gab.
> Ist aber ein 2006er Modell.


 
Das ist aber ein FL Modell, das BJ stimmt aber nicht.
Oder der wurde komplett auf Fl umgebaut. Ist aber schwer zu sehen, da kein Bild vom Innenraum 
FL erkennbar an:

- Ovales Endrohr
- Heckstoßstange
- Rückleuchten
- Frontstoßstange
- Nebelscheinwerfer ( bei vFl rund )
- Nieren ( in den Ecken oben runder, vFL spitz )
- Kleinigkeiten am Innenraum
- FL gibst auch als 3 Türer vFL nicht

Nur so als Tipp


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Ich wusste irgendwie von Anfang an das da was falsch ist aber bei so Details hab ich keine Ahnung.

Wir suchen grad nen Zweitwagen. Erst gings richtung Leasing aber lohnt sich für Privat scheins nicht.
Jetzt gehts Richtung kaufen. Budget so um die 5k.
Das Auto wird nur Kurzstrecke bewegt, am Tag 15km wenns hochkommt.
Muss nicht viel Platz haben, für größere Sachen ham wir ja den Passat.

Für mich und meinen Vater steht fest: MX5 NA. Will meine Mutter aber nicht.
Sie will irgendwas...naja Frauenauto halt. Was "süßes".

Sie hat sich so in den Punto verliebt. Ist aber ein absolutes Nogo für mich.

C1/107 - Sieht man nicht raus
Smart - kein Platz für die Handtasche
Clio - Renault will sie nicht
Polo - nicht süß
A2 - von hinten hässlich

Vorschläge?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2013)

New Beatle?


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Budget um die 5k. Also eher nicht.


----------



## winner961 (25. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich wusste irgendwie von Anfang an das da was falsch ist aber bei so Details hab ich keine Ahnung.
> 
> Wir suchen grad nen Zweitwagen. Erst gings richtung Leasing aber lohnt sich für Privat scheins nicht.
> Jetzt gehts Richtung kaufen. Budget so um die 5k.
> ...



Fiat 500 ? Als Cabrio sogar relativ praktisch und dann vielleicht noch einen Twinair .


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Budget um die 5k. Also eher nicht.


Mobile.de sagt doch:
http://m.mobile.de/portal/index.html#Car/DES/182271972
Und das ist ein Cabrio, also die Geschlossenen dürften billiger sein.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem aktuellen Beatle .

Wenn sich ein Twinair Cabrio für den Preis findet wäre ich dagegen echt beeindruckt.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, ich dachte immer die wären so teuer.
Und endlich mal ein Auto das ihr gefällt 

http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=235486811


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand wie es aussieht, wenn man aus einem Zweisitzer VW T3 einen Dreisitzer machen will ?
Hinten ist der ausgebaut


----------



## computertod (25. Juli 2013)

Wie darf man sich das als 2/3 Sitzer vorstellen? Camping Bus?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (25. Juli 2013)

Ungefähr so 
Aber wirklich nur ungefähr...


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ungefähr so
> Aber wirklich nur ungefähr...


 
Also exakt so 

Dritter Sitzplatz in T3 - welche Alternativen? : VW T1, T2 & T3


----------



## Riverna (25. Juli 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> wird gekauft sonnst würde es den nicht geben
> wobei jedes auto unter 100ps für mich untermotorisiert ist, und dann noch so ein großes.


 
Das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen, bei aktuellen bzw moderenen Autos ist das mit Sicherheit richtig, aber das liegt nicht an der Leistung sondern daran das mittlerweile selbst ein normaler Golf schon 1600 Kilo wiegt. Mein erstes Auto war ein Nissan Sunny B12 mit 75PS, absolut ausreichend. Selbst auf der Autobahn war er nicht zu schwach, klar man konnte damit keine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde knacken aber es reichte um locker flockig an LKW´s vorbei zu fahren. Meine Verlobte hat sich damals als erstes Auto einen Fiesta 2 mit 50PS gekauft, auch der war eigentlich ok. Für die Autobahn war er dann zwar schon etwas schwach und man musste den richtigen Zeitpunkt abwarten um zu überholen, doch ging auch das. 

Heute bin ich einen Peugeot 107 gefahren nachdem ich das Getriebe gewechselt habe, der hat soweit ich weiß auch nur irgendwas um die 70PS und für die Stadt und Landstraße reicht das auch gut aus. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Für mich und meinen Vater steht fest: MX5 NA. Will meine Mutter aber nicht.



Deine Mutter ist mir auf anhieb sympatisch, sie scheint Geschmack zu haben


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Smart - kein Platz für die Handtasche



Ich denke von den aufgeführten Fahrzeugen gibt es ausser dem Smart keins in das 7 Kisten Sprudel in den Kofferraum passen. Immer diese Vorurteile, der Kofferraum im Smart ist überraschend groß!


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2013)

Wir sind letztendlich nen Renault Wind als Leihwagen gefahren. 105 Turbo-PS. Vollkommen ausreichend auf der Autobahn. Relativ sparsam, aber gleichzeitig auch ordentlich Bums und ich hatte das Teil Tacho 200. Das ist halt der Unterschied zu nem Sauger. Da hätte man mit 105 PS vergleichsweise weniger Spaß gehabt.


----------



## watercooled (26. Juli 2013)

@Zappaesk: Das waren alles ihre Aussagen. Platz für die Handtasche heisst bei ihr "Platz hinterm Rücksitz".
Keine Sorge, ich verstehs auch nicht.

@Riverna: Naja er geht besser als die ganzen anderen 80PS Knutschkugeln die ich aufgelistet habe.
Noch dazu ist das irgendwie...n interessantes Feeling. Also ich mag ihn, aber geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## T0M4S (26. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre ne Vespa PK50 XL. Sind einfach super die dinger! Wobei die neuen meiner Meinung nach echt ******* geworden sind!

LG T0M4S


----------



## watercooled (26. Juli 2013)

Falscher Thread?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2013)

Der Startpost erlaubte mal beides.


----------



## T0M4S (26. Juli 2013)

Ne Vespa ist doch fast wie n Auto! Aus Blech, Gangschaltung, Handschuhfach, Ersatzrad... 

LG T0M4S


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Juli 2013)

Mein momentanes Lieblingsauto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2013)

2er ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Juli 2013)

Ja 

Dieser sieht wohl nach einem 228i aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juli 2013)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit den Dieselmotor (1715cm³, 57PS) vom VW Bus T3 Bj. '93 so aufzurüsten, dass der Bus ne grüne Plakette bekommt ?
Sonst muss ich wohl oder übel waren, bis er 30 Jahre alt ist


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2013)

Arbeitskollegin von mir hat auch so einen alten T-irgendwas. Die fährt mit net Ausnahmegenehmigung, weil es keine finanziell vernünftige Möglichkeit gab, dass Auto umzurüsten.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2013)

Ausnahmegenehmigung gibt es aber nur wenn man "im Grünen" wohnt und die gilt dann auch nur da.

Nachrüstfilter gibt es bestimmt, nur sind die halt zum Teil teurer als das Auto.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juli 2013)

Wie teuer denn ungefähr ?
Habe nämlich gerade bei der Dekra angerufen und die haben gesagt, dass es schwierig wird, wenn ich wissentlich so ne alte Gurke kaufe 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich wenigstens ne gelbe bekommen würde ?


----------



## Mosed (26. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich denke von den aufgeführten Fahrzeugen gibt es ausser dem Smart keins in das 7 Kisten Sprudel in den Kofferraum passen. Immer diese Vorurteile, der Kofferraum im Smart ist überraschend groß!



In den Kofferraum passen wohl 6 Kisten. Die siebte wäre Beifahrersitz?! Aber wie es da mit der Beinfreiheit vom Fahrer und der Transportsicherheit aussieht, ist die zweite Frage.

Aber was soll man mit einem Smart? In der Stadt gibts Fahrrad und Bus. Was Größeres transportieren kann man mit dem Ding nicht und mehr als zwei Personen passen auch nicht rein. Auf Landstraße und Autobahn...
Anwendungsweck wäre also nur bei Regen ne kurze Strecke in der Stadt maximal zu zweit. Also höchstens als Zweitwagen. Aber dafür ein Zweitwagen? Der so Nutzungseingeschränkt ist?

Das Thema Optik und Verarbeitung sollte man auch nicht ansprechen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2013)

Erstaunlich wie stabil die aktuellen Autos inzwischen sind... Nimmt man mit 100 Sachen nen Reh als Volltreffer aufs Korn, Das Auto sieht aus wie nach nem Atomkrieg, aber mein Dad krabbelt ohne einen Kratzer raus und beschimpft die Überreste von dem Mistvieh... Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit nem A6 Avant oder Passat Variant als 2,0l TDI ab Baujahr 2010? Soll/muss unseren Signum ersetzen ... Der Gutachter kommt zwar Montag erst und schaut sich das Schlammassel an, aber der wird vermutlich nen Haken hinter machen...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie teuer denn ungefähr ?


 Sehr Teuer:
Rupartikelfilter fr grne Feinstaubplakette VW Bus T3 T3 Syncro - Bernd Jger - Die VW-Bus T3 und Syncro Spezialisten

Für ne Gelbe brauchst du zumindest einen Kat. Das sollte mit 90er Baujahr gegeben sein. Allerdings gab es den T3 laut Wiki überhaupt nur bis 92, also dein BJ 93 ist wenn dann Erstzulassung 93.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juli 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> In den Kofferraum passen wohl 6 Kisten. Die siebte wäre Beifahrersitz?! Aber wie es da mit der Beinfreiheit vom Fahrer und der Transportsicherheit aussieht, ist die zweite Frage.
> 
> Aber was soll man mit einem Smart? In der Stadt gibts Fahrrad und Bus. Was Größeres transportieren kann man mit dem Ding nicht und mehr als zwei Personen passen auch nicht rein. Auf Landstraße und Autobahn...
> Anwendungsweck wäre also nur bei Regen ne kurze Strecke in der Stadt maximal zu zweit. Also höchstens als Zweitwagen. Aber dafür ein Zweitwagen? Der so Nutzungseingeschränkt ist?
> ...


 
Nein, es passen 7 in den Kofferraum ohne, dass man über das verschieben der Sitze nachdenken muss. Transportsicherheit ist durch ein Trennnetz gegeben.

Ein Smart ist gerade für die Stadt und Kurzstrecken so ziemlich das spaßigste Auto. Ich kenne recht viele Leute, die einen haben und in der Stadt und bei kurzen Strecken total begeistert davon sind bzw. ihre mutmaßlich wesentlich "geileren" Autos stehen lassen. Darunter sind u.a. BMW Mitarbeiter und sogar ein Mitarbeiter der M...

Klar ist das ein Zweitwagen, aber er eignet sich neben Einkaufsfahrten auch sehr gut zum Pendeln. D.h. entweder als Einkaufswagen für sie oder als "Geschäftswagen" für ihn... um mal im Klischee zu bleiben.

Optik ist Geschmackssache und die Verarbeitung ist so schlampig nicht. Ich hab mich da nie dran gestört und mMn ist die nicht schlechter oder besser als bei vielen anderen Autos auch.

Ich habe so einen Smart der 2. Generation (die mit überarbeitetem Fahrwerk) für umsonst von der Firma gestellt bekommen und bin damit als Pendlerfahrzeug in 3 Jahren 105tkm gefahren. Das Auto macht schlicht Spaß und der Unterhalt ist extrem günstig! Ein Rennwagen ist es natürlich nicht, aber den Anspruch habe ich z.B. ohnehin nicht an mein Auto.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juli 2013)

Wie kann man beim Smart von "Transportsicherheit" sprechen, wenn noch nicht mal der sichere Transport des Fahrers gewährleistet ist... Einmal mit 50 sachen frontal in ein anderes Auto und man ist Mus


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie kann man beim Smart von "Transportsicherheit" sprechen, wenn noch nicht mal der sichere Transport des Fahrers gewährleistet ist... Einmal mit 50 sachen frontal in ein anderes Auto und man ist Mus


 
Ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil, dass in Realität so nicht stimmt.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Noch dazu ist das irgendwie...n interessantes Feeling. .


 
Welches ist trotz ausgiebiger Probefahrten nie wahrnehmen konnte. Fährt sich für mich wie jeder andere schwach Motorisierte Hecktriebler auch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juli 2013)

> Ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil, dass in Realität so nicht stimmt.



Echt nicht ? Mist, ich informiere mich mal !


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil, dass in Realität so nicht stimmt.


 
Stimmt. !


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Juli 2013)

Die Crash-Tests, die ich gesehen habe, unterstützen eure Aussage !  Wieder einmal dazu gelernt 
Um meine Füße hätte ich trotzdem Angst, wenn es mal zu einem frontalen Unfall kommen würde


----------



## Mosed (26. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein Smart ist gerade für die Stadt und Kurzstrecken so ziemlich das spaßigste Auto. Ich kenne recht viele Leute, die einen haben und in der Stadt und bei kurzen Strecken total begeistert davon sind bzw. ihre mutmaßlich wesentlich "geileren" Autos stehen lassen. Darunter sind u.a. BMW Mitarbeiter und sogar ein Mitarbeiter der M...


 
Da gibts wohl unterschiedliche Spass-Vorstellungen. Warum sollte ich damit mehr Spass haben als mit nem M3? (um mal auf den M Mitarbeiter einzugehen - wobei Mitarbeiter bei BMW sein ja nicht bedeutet, dass man hohe Ansprüche an ein Fahrzeug hat. Schon gar nicht, wenn man nicht in der Entwicklung arbeitet.) Der M3 sieht besser aus in jeder Hinsicht, hat mehr Leistung, klingt besser, hat das bessere Getriebe, etc, etc. 
Einen Parkplatz findet man auch so. Und ein eventuell vorhandenes Go-Kart feeling brauch ich nicht. Richtig gruselig wird es, wenn es ein Smart mit automatisiertem Handschalter ist - gibts das eig noch? (EDIT: Gibt es scheinbar nur beim Fortwo)
Grad noch mal Bilder vom Innenraum des Smarts angeschaut.  Ne, allein das macht jeglichen Spass unmöglich. Playmobil...

Aber gut, die Ansprüche sind halt unterschiedlich. Bevor ich mir ein Smart kaufe, fahre ich lieber mit dem Fahrrad. Oder kauf einen 20 Jahren alten Peugeot 205. Meiner Meinung nach ist jeder andere Kleinwagen besser als ein Smart und dabei noch vielfältiger nutzbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juli 2013)

Zur deiner beruhigung. Der M Mitarbeiter arbeitet in der entwicklung und hat zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich mit ihm zusammengearbeitet habe den aktuellen M3 versuchsseitig betreut... Und in der Stadt macht der M3 nunmal gar keinen Spaß - das kann ich schon auch beurteilen, bin ich doch nicht gerade wenige Meter in so nem Ding gefahren... Bist du schon eines der beiden Autos gefahren oder beziehst du dein wissen nur aus Zeitungsartikeln und Vorurteilen? Spaß ist nunmal unabhängig von Fahrleistungswerten, zumal in der Stadt... 

Das das Getriebe besser ist freut mich natürlich, schließlich ist es von mir! Aber das alte Smart Getriebe darf man nicht unterschätzen, war es doch seinerzeit das erste elektromechanische ASG weltweit! Erstes ASG war im übrigen das des alten M3s - da schließt sich offenbar der Kreis. Das Smart Getriebe gab und gibt es (wobei mittlerweile den wesentlich besseren Nachfolger) im Fortwo im Roadster und im Forfour gabs sowas auch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ein weit verbreitetes Vorurteil, dass in Realität so nicht stimmt.


 
Wird nicht gesagt, dass man nicht an den Verletzungen durch die Deformation der Fahrgastzelle, sondern von den zu hohen Fliehkräften beim Unfall getötet wird, aufgrund der steifen Konstruktion ?


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Juli 2013)

Es wird viel gesagt. Mir wäre jetzt keine Statistik bekannt die das belegt.


----------



## Lee (26. Juli 2013)

Also ich fahre in der Stadt viel lieber mit unserem Smart als mit meinem. Zum einen weil man mit dem weil er so klein ist viel schöner um Kurven kommt, leichter wenden kann, sehr leicht ne parklücke findest. Zum anderen, weil man mit dem einfach sehr preiswert an ampeln das gas durchtreten kann und schneller los kommt als alle anderen. Und auch, weil man sich die kupplung sparen kann, die halt manchmal einfach nervt

Unkomfortabel, laut und billig wirkend ist er trotzdem und radio hören macht in dem keine freude


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Juli 2013)

Also ich wohne ja in München und da bin ich über jedes noch so kleine Auto froh. Das mit den Parkplätzen ist oft sowieso ziemlich ätzend (oft aber nicht immer) und wenn man dann noch mit einem großen Auto unterwegs ist, macht das einfach keinen Spass. 
Klar, jetzt kommen wieder die Vorwürfe mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. Oft ist die Anbindung recht gut, oft aber auch katastrophal. Deswegen gurke ich gerne auch mal mit dem Auto durch die Stadt. Ich könnte mich im Übrigen auch mit einem Elektroauto anfreunden. Also wenn ich jetzt die Wahl hätte zwischen einem E-Auto und einem "normalen" würde ich vermutlich das E-Auto wählen. Würde dann natürlich für City only verwendet werden.


----------



## Mosed (27. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bist du schon eines der beiden Autos gefahren oder beziehst du dein wissen nur aus Zeitungsartikeln und Vorurteilen?


 
Ja, ich bin schon Smart gefahren. Einen M3 nicht, aber diverse BMW, Audi, Mercedes mit guter Motorisierung. (Hab mal als Student bei Europcar gearbeitet) Und mir macht selbst ein A6 in der Stadt mehr Spaß als ein Smart (oder diverse andere Kleinwagen) Ist ja auch die Frage was jetzt mit Spaß gemeint ist - ich fahre vorschriftsmäßig und so, dass ich alles unter Kontrolle habe - entsprechend zählt es für mich nicht, ob ich Go-Kart mäßig abbiegen kann etc. Spaß ist für mich in einem gut verarbeiteten Auto mit hochwertigem Innenraum zu sitzen, in dem ich mich wohl fühle und wenn ich Gas gebe springt das Auto nach vorne. Das Fahrwerk sollte natürlich auch gut sein. 
Wie gesagt - allein die Optik vom Smart erzeugt bei mir das Bedürfnis ganz schnell wieder auszusteigen.
Bei nem schönen Auto kann ich schon Spass dabei haben mit 50 km/h konstant zu fahren bzw. einfach nur zu cruisen.  Einfach weil ich mit wohl fühle in dem Fahrzeug.


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. Juli 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Und mir macht selbst ein A6 in der Stadt mehr Spaß als ein Smart (oder diverse andere Kleinwagen) Ist ja auch die Frage was jetzt mit Spaß gemeint ist -


Da geht´s mir genau wie dir. Spaß ist eben eine subjektive Empfindung und mit nem A6 hab ich definitiv auch mehr davon als mit einem Smart.
Hab so eine Kiste mal als Car Sharing Auto erwischt, für mich war das die Hölle.
Dagegen bekomme ich bei einem A6 das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, egal ob Stadt, Landstraße oder Autobahn.


----------



## Zoon (28. Juli 2013)

Als Brabus Version könnte so ein Smart durchaus Spass machen als Stadtvehikel ... schade dass es den Roadster nicht mehr gibt. Und wenns nochg mehr spass machen soll: Rasenmähermotor raus und Motorradmotor rein


----------



## Seabound (28. Juli 2013)

Naja, der Brabus Smart regelt aber vom ESP her so rigide, dass der ums Eck gar kein Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2013)

Wozu willst du im Stzraßenverkehr "spaßig" ums Eck?


----------



## Seabound (28. Juli 2013)

Bisschen quer geht immer...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. Juli 2013)

Fährste quer siehste mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und wenns nochg mehr spass machen soll: Rasenmähermotor raus und Motorradmotor rein


 
.......... Doch nicht beim Smart, der ist zu schwer. Ein Mini ist besser Tim Schrick having fun in a ZCars Mini - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2013)

ja der Mini ist schon ein nettes Spielzeug, ich würde da aber den Bulli vorziehen


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2013)

Ach lieber das teil hier 
Radial Engine powered Goggomobil Car #2 (Chinese) - YouTube 

Gogomobil mit Sternmotor 

Wobei mit Motorradmotor reichts eigentlich auch schon 

Goggomobil bei auto motor und sport tv (Teil1) - YouTube


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2013)

@ Dr Bakterius : Das Bulli zu nennen geht echt gar nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ja der Mini ist schon ein nettes Spielzeug, ich würde da aber den Bulli vorziehen


 
TH2RS (VW T5 Bus) mit 800PS Porsche Motor in Groß Dölln gefahren von Walter Röhrl TH Automobile - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2013)

Also ein Automodell ist jetzt gefunden. Etwas das meine Mutter für "süß" hält und mit dem ich auch Einverstanden bin, obwohls ein Kleinwagen ist.
Es wird ein Citroen C2 VTS. Hat ziemlich viel Ausstattung, ist nicht untermotorisiert und sieht gut aus. Morgen gehen wir mal 2 ankucken.
Der dritte steht etwas weiter weg (90km) ist dafür aber von nem Händler mit 24 Monaten Garantie.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ferrari F40 - der letzte Supersportwagen, an dem der legendäre Enzo Ferrari noch aktiv beteiligt war.
Mein persönlicher Favorit aus der Scuderia Ferrari - jederzeit als Kind seiner Zeit (1987-1992) auszumachen, denn seit spätestens Mitte der 90er ähneln sämtliche Ferrari Modelle auch nur noch einer öden, rund geschliffenen Designform, bei der man sich nur noch anhand der Modellbezeichnung richten kann.

Der F40 wäre der einzige Ferrari, den ich mir zulegen würde - und demonstrativ jeden Tag vorm Bürgerbüro der GRÜNEN parken würde.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Juli 2013)

Das ist aber nen F40 den du meinst, und nicht F12


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Juli 2013)

Du hast natürlich recht, ich war mit den Gedanken schon woanders - direkt korrigiert, danke!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (28. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also ein Automodell ist jetzt gefunden. Etwas das meine Mutter für "süß" hält und mit dem ich auch Einverstanden bin, obwohls ein Kleinwagen ist.
> Es wird ein Citroen C2 VTS. Hat ziemlich viel Ausstattung, ist nicht untermotorisiert und sieht gut aus. Morgen gehen wir mal 2 ankucken.
> Der dritte steht etwas weiter weg (90km) ist dafür aber von nem Händler mit 24 Monaten Garantie.



Machste einen auf Understatement?


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2013)

Naja sonderlich schnell ist der auch nicht. Geht bis 60 ganz gut vorwärts aber Autobahn ist eher nix


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Juli 2013)

Leute, ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Will mir einen t3 zulegen. Habe auch einen gefunden, der außen ziemlich gut ist, der Besitzer meinte, dass der Motor neu gemacht werden müsse. Am Dienstag gehe ich mir den Wagen angucken. Inseriert ist er für 1500 €... Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie viel es ungefähr kosten würde, den motor neu zu machen ? Mir ist einfach wichtig, dass er von der Technik her top ist, von außen kann er ruhig ein bisschen runtergekommen aussehen


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja sonderlich schnell ist der auch nicht. Geht bis 60 ganz gut vorwärts aber Autobahn ist eher nix


 
Ach wieso denn mit 125? PS geht doch da ein bisl was. Da kann man doch recht leicht mal 180-190 Fahren. 
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich sowieso der Meinung, dass schnelles Prügeln auf der ATB ziemlich sinnlos ist. Gut es macht mal Spass etwas zu drücken, aber es verlangt schon sehr viel Konzentration wenn man mal mit 250 unterwegs ist. Auf Dauer kann ich das nicht und wenn dann mal wieder "Experten" einfach mal von rechts nach links ausscheren habe ich sowieso schon wieder genug.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2013)

Der ist sehr kurz übersetzt. Bei 130 bist du schon bei 4500Upm. 
Laut und nicht gerade Spritsparend


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Will mir einen t3 zulegen. Habe auch einen gefunden, der außen ziemlich gut ist, der Besitzer meinte, dass der Motor neu gemacht werden müsse. Am Dienstag gehe ich mir den Wagen angucken. Inseriert ist er für 1500 €... Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie viel es ungefähr kosten würde, den motor neu zu machen ? Mir ist einfach wichtig, dass er von der Technik her top ist, von außen kann er ruhig ein bisschen runtergekommen aussehen



Viele Infos sind das ja nicht, aber der Kaufpreis dürfte da wohl schnell erreicht werden je nachdem was alles gemacht werden müsste. Bei dem Kaufpreis dürfte der Rest ja kaum noch was taugen


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2013)

Bald gehört mir jeder NX GTi in Deutschland


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bald gehört mir jeder NX GTi in Deutschland


 
Nimmst du den als Teilespender oder wird der gefahren?


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2013)

Der hat ein Getriebeschaden, ich werd ein neues Getriebe, neue Kupplung und den Service machen. Danach werde ich ihn wieder verkaufen. Ist zu schade zum schlachten...


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2013)

Aber nicht vergessen den Gewinn zu versteuern  .


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2013)

Selbstverständlich
Habe ich damals bei meiner PC Zeit auch schon gemacht, wenn ich mal Gewinn gemacht hatte.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Will mir einen t3 zulegen. Habe auch einen gefunden, der außen ziemlich gut ist, der Besitzer meinte, dass der Motor neu gemacht werden müsse. Am Dienstag gehe ich mir den Wagen angucken. Inseriert ist er für 1500 €... Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie viel es ungefähr kosten würde, den motor neu zu machen ? Mir ist einfach wichtig, dass er von der Technik her top ist, von außen kann er ruhig ein bisschen runtergekommen aussehen



Naja, bei EBay hab ich Austauschmotore für rund 800 € gefunden. Trotzdem glaub ich nicht, dass für 1500 € was Gutes rüberkommt.


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Juli 2013)

schräglage!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Juli 2013)

Uiuiui, da ist aber Platz 
Dafür hasse ich unseren Peugeot, da wird Lampen wechseln zur Qual...
MfG


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2013)

Kann man in einer Werkstatt wie zB bei ATU Kompressionstester ausleihen? 

Ich hatte neulich hier doch mal ne Diskussion gestartet zu verheizten autos.
Weiss noch jemand auf welcher Seite das war?


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kann man in einer Werkstatt wie zB bei ATU Kompressionstester ausleihen?
> 
> Ich hatte neulich hier doch mal ne Diskussion gestartet zu verheizten autos.
> Weiss noch jemand auf welcher Seite das war?



Kommt drauf an....ATU ist nicht = ATU.
Ist das Gleiche wie eine Vertragswerkstatt, wenn du da wen kennst (oder Stammkunde bist) leihen sie dir auch mal was.^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> schräglage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Neuer Fächerkrümmer ?


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2013)

Ok kenne leider niemanden im Umkreis. 
Wo liegt ein Kompressionstest preislich?
N 10er inne Kaffekasse oder mehr?


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Neuer Fächerkrümmer ?



Jaaaa sichoooar 
natürlich legal


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2013)

20 KW eintragungsfrei, nicht schlecht  JP PERFORMANCE GOLF 7 GTI DOWNPIPE IN ACTION!! - YouTube


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2013)

Mein Kollege ist grad richtig im Stress, durch die ganzen Probefahrten musste er sich schon einen Kalender anlegen.
Er braucht ein neues Auto, soll ein Kompakter werden, mit Diesel (am besten mit viel bumms^^), neu oder neuwertig (maximal Jahreswagen), maximal 30.000€ am besten darunter.
Bis jetzt hat er A-Klasse (220er), Astra bi-turbo, 1er (120d) gefahren.......Golf GTD erst irgendwann in ein paar Wochen.

bisheriges Fazit:
"Schwierig......"
A-Klasse --> vermutlich leider zu teuer, relativ hart gefedert, hinten beengt......"und trotzdem irgendwie klasse"^^
1er --> sehr agil, guter bumms, innenraum gefällt ihm nicht, "teuer aber geht noch"
Astra --> fährt schnittig, Elastizität sehr gut, Innenraum "günstig", Händler gibt sehr viel Rabatt.

Das Zwischenfazit ist momentan:
...."toll jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll!"

Naja kommt ja noch ein GTD dazu.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2013)

GTD oder 1er. Ich denke der BMW ist etwas...spaßiger aufgrund des Hexkantriebs.

Die A Klasse tut so krampfhaft einen auf sportlich. 
Und Opel bin ich kein Fan von...


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2013)

Prestige ist ihm nicht so wichtig.
Eigentlich sucht er die eierlegende Wollmilchsau......ich bin mal gespannt wo es ihn hinführt.

Edit:
Auf jeden Fall weiß er schonmal dass die Rabatte höchst unterschiedlich ausfallen.^^


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2013)

Da spricht ja wohl nix gegen den Opel! Der hat mit Abstand das beste P/L Verhältnis und einen sehr ordentlichen Innenraum... Der Golf ist in erster Linie teurer, die anderen beiden haben auch jeweils ihre Nachteile (vor allem im Preis und im Platz)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2013)

Leute, ich bin echt am Verzweifeln. Ich finde keine richtige Info, wie man einen T3 Zweisitzer am besten in einen Dreisitzer verwandelt...
Muss die neue eingebaute Sitzbank neben dem Fahrer vom TÜV abgenommen werden ?


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Da spricht ja wohl nix gegen den Opel! Der hat mit Abstand das beste P/L Verhältnis und einen sehr ordentlichen Innenraum... Der Golf ist in erster Linie teurer, die anderen beiden haben auch jeweils ihre Nachteile (vor allem im Preis und im Platz)



Nö da spricht nix gegen.....er selber ja auch nicht....ein bisl Zeit hat er ja noch, ich bin gespannt.^^
Von der P/L wird der Opel dank Rabatt eh vorne bleiben.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2013)

Also ich fühle mich in dem Astra nicht wohl, im Golf 7 vom Kumpel schon eher. Aber "ordentlicher Innenraum" ist ja immer noch Geschmackssache. Für mich persönlich kann das PL-Verhältnis noch so toll sein und der Motor noch so elastisch: Man verbringt ne ganze Zeit im Auto und dann sollte man nicht ständig auf eine überladene (wieder persönlicher Eindruck!) Plasteoberfläche gucken müssen .



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Muss die neue eingebaute Sitzbank neben dem Fahrer vom TÜV abgenommen werden ?



Wieso fährst du nicht einfach mal zur nächsten Niederlassung und fragst nach?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2013)

@ nfsgame : Ich besitze das Auto nicht und würde es mir nur kaufen, wenn es ohne Probleme ein Dreisitzer werden kann


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2013)

@nfsgame

Er steht Softlackoberflächen offen, aber kritisch gegenüber.....er hatte mal längere zeit einen Golf IV, und da gabs wohl mal probleme.
Aber naja....dafür fährt man ja Probe.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2013)

Ja, beim Golf 4 (oder Passat und Sharan aus der Generation) löst sich die Lackierung gerne auf. Bei meinem 4er fängts jetzt etwas am Türgriff der Fahrerseite und um das Zündschloss herum an (nach 150.000km und 11 Jahren). Aber sagst es ja selber: Dafür fährt man Probe...





Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ nfsgame : Ich besitze das Auto nicht und würde es mir nur kaufen, wenn es ohne Probleme ein Dreisitzer werden kann


 
Ich glaube, dass die dir das auch ohne Fahrzeug vor Ort sagen können. Fragen kostet ja erstmal nix .


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2013)

So ich komme gerade zurück 
Angesehen habe ich mir dieses Auto hier: Citroën Citroen C2 1.6 16V VTS, Autogas! sehr gepflegt! als Kleinwagen in Renningen

Der Verkäufer war sehr nett. Das Auto steht super da. Wirklich vorbildlich. Innenraum wie neu, Lückenloses Scheckheft, allen Anschein nach kein Raserauto.

Nur gibt es ein zwei Sachen die mir sorgen machen:

In einem Werkstattbericht stand das die hinteren Federaufnahmen geschweisst wurden. Was sagt mir das?

Die Gasanlage wurde von jemandem hier aus der Gegend gemacht, eine seriöse Firma.
Jedoch meinte der Verkäufer das der Motor eigentlich nicht Gasfest sei, und deshalb nachträglich FlashLube eingebaut wurde um das zu kompensieren.
Warum sollte eine Werkstatt einen nicht Gasfesten Motor auf Gas umbauen?
Im Werkstattbericht steht außerdem die Halterungen des Gastanks seien Verrostet. Schlimm?

Der gesamte Einbau ist sehr fachmännisch gemacht, jedoch weiß der Bordcomputer zB nicht ob das Auto mit Benzin oder Gas fährt und meldet nach einiger Fahrt zB Tank leer, obwohl man noch garkeinen Sprit sondern nur Gas verfahren hat!

Und dann noch etwas bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das sogar normal ist: Im Leerlauf kurz nach dem starten braucht der Motor kurz um ruig zu laufen. Er sägt mit der Drehzahl, allerdings weniger als 100Upm auf und ab, kaum hörbar.
Das verschwindet nach einmaligem Gasgeben oder 1 Minute Leerlauf. Hängt das mit dem Gas zusammen?

Und dann halt das übliche: Die Schrammen an der Heckklappe inkl. etwas Rost und das Pfeiffen anner Ansaugbrücke das die meisten haben.
Beides Smartrepair und nicht ausschlaggebend.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Seabound (29. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ nfsgame : Ich besitze das Auto nicht und würde es mir nur kaufen, wenn es ohne Probleme ein Dreisitzer werden kann


 
Spricht ja auch nix dagegen, ohne Besitzer zu sein, ma beim TÜV oder der DEKRA anzufragen, oder?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich habe doch auch schon angerufen dort.  Sie sagten aber, dass es immer besser sei, persönlich mit dem Objekt der Begierde anzurücken. 
Naja, morgen ruft mich nochmal ein Fachmann von der Dekra zurück


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2013)

Schon krass was ein Fahrwerk für einen Unterschied macht... der weiße hat das original Fahrwerk und der graue ein 60/40mm Fahrwerk.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (29. Juli 2013)

Der weiße sieht ja fast schon wie ein kleiner SUV aus..  ala Cross Polo


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2013)

Das stimmt... besonders schön fährt sich so ein Offroad Fahrwerk auch nicht. Man hat kaum ein Feedback, Schlaglöcher bekommt man kaum mit. Das Fahrwerk ist so schwammig das er deutlich weniger Traktion auf der Vorderachse hat, vorhin bei starkem Regen musste ich deutlich langsamer fahren als ich es von meinem roten und von meinem grauen NX gewohnt bin.


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nur gibt es ein zwei Sachen die mir sorgen machen:
> 
> In einem Werkstattbericht stand das die hinteren Federaufnahmen geschweisst wurden. Was sagt mir das?
> 
> ...


 
Finger weg.
du weiß nicht wer/wie/was an der aufnahme geschweißt hat.
Ein gebrauchtes Auto mit schon eingebauter Gasanlage kauft man einfach nicht.
Die Teile sind nicht Vollgasfest.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2013)

Warum keine gebrauchten Gasanlagen kaufen?
Gasanlage schaltet übrigens bei 6000UPM zurück auf Benzin.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2013)

Das ist Quatsch, man kann sehr wohl ein Auto mit schon eingebauter Gasanlage kaufen. Hat ein Freund von mir auch gemacht und fährt schon zig tausend Kilometer. Das mit FlashLube ist teilweise normal, Hondas haben z.B. auch ein Problem das die Ventile ohne FlashLube wegbrennen. Die meisten Autos brauchen FlashLube, sogar der Dacia von einem sehr guten Freund. Und da ist die Gasanlage ab Werk verbaut


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> So ich komme gerade zurück
> Angesehen habe ich mir dieses Auto hier: Citroën Citroen C2 1.6 16V VTS, Autogas! sehr gepflegt! als Kleinwagen in Renningen
> 
> Der Verkäufer war sehr nett. Das Auto steht super da. Wirklich vorbildlich. Innenraum wie neu, Lückenloses Scheckheft, allen Anschein nach kein Raserauto.
> ...


 
Ein Fachmann baut kein Auto welches nicht Gasfest ist auf Gas um, entweder ein Auto ist es oder nicht. An sich spricht nichts gegen den Kauf eines auf Gas umgebauten Autos - solange die richtige Firma ihre Griffel im Spiel hatte. Bekannte von uns hatten nen s600 (w220 VFL) und 750 (e38), haben beide nen Typen ne Gasanlage reinbauen lassen. Die S-Klasse lief irgendwann nur noch auf 6 Zylindern und hatte nen Schaden von 8000€, der 750er lief zwar bis er verkauft wurde, allerdings ziemlich unruhig und mit Leistungsverlust, und diese Motoren sind normalerweise unverwüstbar.

Ich würde ein umgebautes Auto nur dann kaufen wenn eines der bekannten Firmen den Umbau vorgenommen hätten.

Das mit der Drehzahlschwankung könnte mit dem Gas zusammenhängen, der müsste nen Schalter haben wo man auf Benzin switchen kann, einfach umschalten und gucken was passiert. Ansonsten wäre mir noch nen Kaltlaufregler eingefallen, das denke ich aber nicht.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch etwas weitersuchen, zumal es wirklich fragwürdig ist (für mich) wieso man ein solch kleinen Motor auf Gas umrüstet. Bei nem 8 Zylinder versteh ichs ja


----------



## Ranzen (30. Juli 2013)

Meiner einer


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Juli 2013)

flashLube hier, kompromiss da..
gasanlage.. ist ja fast genauso als würde ich mir jeden tag freiwillig alle Geschlechtskrankheiten ins blut spritzen.

das ganze kann gut gehen..oder eben nicht.
Nen Ford Ka dümpelt schon seit jahren mit Gas im freundeskreis rum, aber das ding wird nur in der Stadt gefahren.
alle anderen, die auch mal öfters landstraße oder AB fahren, die hatten nur probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

Was würdet ihr sagen. 3000 € für einen VW Bus T3 Diesel - Baujahr '92 - EZ '93 - neuer (originaler) Motor mit ungefähr 100.000 - hinten ausgebaut mit Matratze und Schränken (vom Tischler) - Satz Winterreifen auf Stahlfelgen mit dazu - neu lackiert - keinen Rost - Motor zieht kein Öl.
Achja, TÜV/HU bis 2015.

Deal ?


----------



## xb@x360 (30. Juli 2013)

Bei meinem  BMW E90 320d BJ 2006 funktioniert der Zigaretenanzünder nicht, bin zwar kein Raucher ist aber sehr ärgerlich da ich dadurch auch mein Handy übers KFZ-Ladegerät nicht laden kann und das nervt schon wenn man eine lange strecke vor sich hat und man ein iPhone besitzt dessen Akku nicht wirklich lange hält -.-'

Ist es schwer so etwas zu reparieren ? Lieber selbst Hand anlegen oder muss ich deswegen in eine Werkstatt fahren ?!  

MfG


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Juli 2013)

check mal die Sicherungen..
hat der e90 nicht den Anzünder in der Mittelarmlehne?
wenn du dir die Reparatur nicht zu traust..lass es lieber machen.


----------



## xb@x360 (30. Juli 2013)

Ja richtig der Anzünder steckt in der Mittelarmlehne.
Das Auto hat noch eine Gebrauchtwagengarantie kann ich den Schaden durch meine Garantie beseitigen lassen ?!


----------



## Mick-Jogger (30. Juli 2013)

Hau ma nen paar Fotos zu dem T3 raus


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Juli 2013)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Ja richtig der Anzünder steckt in der Mittelarmlehne.
> Das Auto hat noch eine Gebrauchtwagengarantie kann ich den Schaden durch meine Garantie beseitigen lassen ?!


 
gebrauchtwagengarantie direkt vom Händler oder von so ner Abzockfirma?
frag einfachmal nach..mehr als ein nein kannste nicht kassieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juli 2013)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Ja richtig der Anzünder steckt in der Mittelarmlehne.
> Das Auto hat noch eine Gebrauchtwagengarantie kann ich den Schaden durch meine Garantie beseitigen lassen ?!


 
Was soll da groß kaputt gehen, schau einfach mal die Sicherungen durch, kostet 50cent eine.


----------



## Zoon (30. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Prestige ist ihm nicht so wichtig.
> Eigentlich sucht er die eierlegende Wollmilchsau......ich bin mal gespannt wo es ihn hinführt.


 
Soll er mal auf den kommenden Octavia vRS warten. Gibts dann auch mit 184PS TDI und vorallem viel Platz 




Johnny  the Gamer schrieb:


> @ nfsgame : Ich besitze das Auto nicht und würde es  mir nur kaufen, wenn es ohne Probleme ein Dreisitzer werden kann



Wenn das ne Originale Sitzbank ist sollte das eigtl ohne Problem gehen, aber Fragen bei der Rennleitung kostet ja nix


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2013)

Also wenn man den Karren startet dann läuft er ja erstmal auf Benzin bis er auf Temp ist, danach switcht er erst aif Gas.
Die Drehzahlschwankungen kommen laut C2 Community vom Steuergerät und sind fast als normal anzusehen da die jeder VTS hat.
Hab mich nochmal reingelesen jetzt und das Auto ist für den Preis wirklich gut.
Ich gehe heute noch 2 andere ansehen, einen 06er und einen 07er.
Beide unter 100k aufm Tacho aber halt älter. Der eine sieht mir etwas nach Raserauto aus aber das sehe ich ja dann heut nachmittag.


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. Juli 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Meiner einer


Ist dir der Parkplatz nicht groß genug oder warum musst du auf den Rasen fahren?


----------



## SamsonRade (30. Juli 2013)

Puhh grad bei der Begutachtung für meinen hagelschaden gewesen. 

Man sieht auf den ersten Blick so gut wie garnichts. 

Trotzdem sind es 2800€ geworden. Muss wohl so ziemlich alles auseinander gebaut werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2013)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Meiner einer


 
Naja, für meinen Geschmack viel zu viel des Guten 
Die Seitenschweller und Heckstoßstange gehen gar nicht.




SamsonRade schrieb:


> Puhh grad bei der Begutachtung für meinen hagelschaden gewesen.
> 
> Man sieht auf den ersten Blick so gut wie garnichts.
> 
> Trotzdem sind es 2800€ geworden. Muss wohl so ziemlich alles auseinander gebaut werden.



Hagelschaden ist immer ärgerlich.
btw. schicker 1er  Welchen Motor hast du drinn, den 30i ?


----------



## SamsonRade (30. Juli 2013)

Ja sehr ärgerlich. 

Merci. 130i ja


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2013)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Ja sehr ärgerlich.
> 
> Merci. 130i ja


 
Auch im 1erForum anzutreffen  ?
1erForum - Die 1er BMW Community - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Beam39 (30. Juli 2013)

Oh ja, der 1er ist schnieke! Gefällt mir.


----------



## SamsonRade (30. Juli 2013)

Natürlich ja. 

Sehr gutes Forum.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

@ Mick-Jogger : hier die Bilder vom T3


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2013)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Puhh grad bei der Begutachtung für meinen hagelschaden gewesen.
> 
> Man sieht auf den ersten Blick so gut wie garnichts.
> 
> Trotzdem sind es 2800€ geworden. Muss wohl so ziemlich alles auseinander gebaut werden.



Zahlt dass die Vollkasko? Und wirst du dann hochgestuft?


----------



## Zoon (30. Juli 2013)

Schaut ja gut aus der T3 zumindest das was man an den Fotos sieht. Der Rost um den Tankdeckel. Gut hat fast jeder. 
Generell den Bereich rund um die B Säulen und den Bereich vordere Einstiege Kotflügel auf Rost prüfen. Und hinten Bereich C Säule wo das Blech vom Seitenteil und der Endspitzen aufeinandertreffen das es da nicht gammelt. Innenraum noch Originalfarbe - war der mal beim Hermes Versand? 

Gibt ja viele die hauen sich nen 1.9er TDI rein, mit Glück dann Euro3 oder gar 4 was steuertechnisch schon was bringt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

Ich habe alle gecheckt, ich habe nicht eine Roststelle gefunden !  Selbst der Rost am Tankdeckel war bei meiner Probefahrt dann auch weg ! 
War mal ein Telekom-Auto !


----------



## SamsonRade (30. Juli 2013)

Ne geht über die Teilkasko. 

Hoch gestuft werde ich nicht.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (30. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht was alle Leute jetzt auf einmal mit dem T3 haben ... Ich war ne Woche in Köln und da steht an jeder Ecke einer!

Nen freund von meinem Bruder will sich auch einen holen und ich kanns nicht verstehen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

Ist doch Geschmackssache oder ?


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2013)

So als Festivalschlampe stelle ich mir sonen Teil gar nicht schlecht vor...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

Erstens das und zweitens hast du halt IMMER einen Schlafplatz bei dir


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2013)

Nagut, das geht mit etwas Improvisation aber auch mit nem Kombi  .


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

Naja, aber keine 1,40 x 2m


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was alle Leute jetzt auf einmal mit dem T3 haben ... Ich war ne Woche in Köln und da steht an jeder Ecke einer!
> 
> Nen freund von meinem Bruder will sich auch einen holen und ich kanns nicht verstehen


 
Ich verstehs auch nicht.


----------



## ich558 (30. Juli 2013)

Zum ersten mal live einen Xbow gesehen und dann auch noch verchromt- der sah echt scharf aus


----------



## Mick-Jogger (30. Juli 2013)

@Johnny 
Dann muss man sich nen Volvo Kombi holen! Dann hat man auch nen Schlafplatz! 

Für mich wär ein T3 nichts allein schon wegen der Feinstaub Plakette


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich den noch bis 2022 halten kann, bekommt er eh ein H-Kennzeichen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7dEsMCFfFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qENILIwcQMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ...


 
Was würde ich nicht tun um den ma zu fahren  

Aber mein Gott, bin erst 18, vielleicht darf ich in den nächste 50 Jahren ja auch mal


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juli 2013)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Puhh grad bei der Begutachtung für meinen hagelschaden gewesen.
> 
> Man sieht auf den ersten Blick so gut wie garnichts.
> 
> Trotzdem sind es 2800€ geworden. Muss wohl so ziemlich alles auseinander gebaut werden.


 
Sei froh dass du so "gut" davon gekommen bist.


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sei froh dass du so "gut" davon gekommen bist.


 
Ich würde mit dem Reparieren der Schäden den Sommer abwarten. Grad beim DWD geschaut. Zum Ende der Woche solls wieder deutlich wärmer werden. Mit allem, was dazugehört... 

Hagel. Der blanke Horror!


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2013)

Der weiße NX hat heute TÜV bestanden, nun neues Getriebe rein und er ist fertig für den neuen Besitzer. Hab sogar schon einige die Interesse haben.


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt ein Auto  Der Gaskarren war mir zu heikel.

Ein roter 2006er C2 VTS, 109k auffem Tacho, 8 original alus mit nagelneuen Michelins, brandneue Zimmermann Bremsen, Service frisch gemacht, sehr ehrliches Auto und sehr ehrlicher Verkäufer.
Der Motor war saudreckig aber komplett trocken und lief ruiger als alle anderen C2.
Das einzige was ist ist ein kleiner Parkrempler (Smartrepair) und ein hackeliges Schaltgestänge.
Citroen Händler meinte keine große Sache, das bekommt man billig wieder hin.

Aber hey...3900€


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der weiße NX hat heute TÜV bestanden, nun neues Getriebe rein und er ist fertig für den neuen Besitzer. Hab sogar schon einige die Interesse haben.


 
Was müsste man dafür hinlegen?



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt ein Auto  Der Gaskarren war mir zu heikel.
> 
> 
> Der Motor war saudreckig aber komplett trocken und lief ruiger als alle anderen C2.
> )


 
Dreckig ist doch gut. Ich würde mir mehr gedanken machen, wenn das Ding glänzen würde, wie neu!


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2013)

Das war bei dem Gaskarren der Fall. Cockpitspray all over the Place.
Sogar am Unterboden 

Klar, ich mags Dreckig. Nein halt das klingt falsch....


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2013)

Nicht sonderlich viel, da ich ihn günstig bekommen habe würde ich ihn auch günstig weiter verkaufen. Denk mal das ich ihn für 1350Euro reinsetzen werde.


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Juli 2013)

@ =MR-C=KinG[GER]

Ja der Porsche ist echt traumhaft. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Der weiße NX hat heute TÜV bestanden, nun neues Getriebe rein und er ist fertig für den neuen Besitzer. Hab sogar schon einige die Interesse haben.


 
Klingt gut. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Rost bei diesen Autos aus?


----------



## SamsonRade (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte auch Glück im Unglück. 

Ein paar km weiter war es viel schlimmer mit dem Hagel. 

Hab heute schon einige Autos gesehen.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich würde mit dem Reparieren der Schäden den Sommer abwarten. Grad beim DWD geschaut. Zum Ende der Woche solls wieder deutlich wärmer werden. Mit allem, was dazugehört...
> 
> Hagel. Der blanke Horror!


 
Mal schauen.. der eine wird momentan schon repariert, der andere wohl demnächst - ist aber sowieso nicht so ganz klar, wie das gehandhabt wird, sind u.U. beides Totalschäden. Dann wird's richtig spannend..


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Rost bei diesen Autos aus?


 
Erstaunlich gut, wundert mich selber. Hab alle Problemstellen durchgeschaut, ein kleines Loch im Radlauf musste ich zuschweißen. Das war kleiner als ein Euro Stück, von daher war es zu verschmerzen. Denke mal das der Vorbesitzer ihn selten bis gar nicht im Winter bewegt hat. Normalerweise faulen die Kisten wie Opel zu ihren besten Zeiten.


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2013)

Klingt fair!


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2013)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Glück im Unglück.
> 
> Ein paar km weiter war es viel schlimmer mit dem Hagel.
> 
> Hab heute schon einige Autos gesehen.



Der Smart Roadster eines Kumpels hat nen Totalschaden. Frontscheibe reingeschlagen, Innenraum beschädigt und außen sieht er aus als hätte sich jemand mit dem Baseballschläger ausgetobt.


----------



## Klutten (30. Juli 2013)

Die Hagelschäden in der Region östlich von Hannover waren schon extrem schlimm. Alleine gestern sind bei uns mehr als 5.500 Anfragen für Schadengutachten eingegangen, ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.

Hier mal ein 3 Jahre alter A3, der direkt im Hagel stand. Hier nicht sichtbare Schäden: Heckscheibe nicht mehr vorhanden, Tankdeckel gesplittert, alle Scheinwerfer um das Auto gebrochen, Wasserschaden und viel Glas im Innenraum - ergo kein Blechteil am Auto unbeschädigt, Dellen sehr tief inkl. Lackschäden ...und dann mal das Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Totalschaden


----------



## Beam39 (30. Juli 2013)

Sowas ist echt verdammt bitter.. Mir ist bei nem Unwetter mal nen Ast aufs Dach geflogen, ist seitdem auch leicht eingedelt über ne große Fläche, einfach ärgerlich. Aber im Gegensatz zu dem A3 ist das echt nen Witz..


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Klingt fair!


 
Ich denk auch, Service werde ich vorm Verkauf noch kostenlos machen. Sprich Motoröl, Filter, Getriebeöl... dann kann der neue Besitzer erstmal fahren. Zwei neue Stoßdämpfer waren auch fällig, wären zwar noch damit durchgekommen aber hab sie gleich getauscht. Sieht einfach besser aus wenn alle Mängel bzw Bemerkungen nachgearbeitet wurden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte leider mal einen richtigen Totalschaden Anfang der 80er Jahre wo im Sturm eine fette Eiche sich der Länge nach auf mein Schätzchen ablegte, einem Opel Kapitän P 2,6


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte leider mal einen richtigen Totalschaden Anfang der 80er Jahre wo im Sturm eine fette Eiche sich der Länge nach auf mein Schätzchen ablegte, einem Opel Kapitän P 2,6



Du bist aber schon alt


----------



## winner961 (30. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du bist aber schon alt



Es gibt auch alte Menschen 

Kapitän sehr schönes Auto


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Erstaunlich gut, wundert mich selber. Hab alle Problemstellen durchgeschaut, ein kleines Loch im Radlauf musste ich zuschweißen. Das war kleiner als ein Euro Stück, von daher war es zu verschmerzen. Denke mal das der Vorbesitzer ihn selten bis gar nicht im Winter bewegt hat. Normalerweise faulen die Kisten wie Opel zu ihren besten Zeiten.


 
Hört sich doch gut an  

@Klutten

Sieht ja ziemlich heftig aus, und die Scheiben halten normal ja richtig was aus. Zu dem Zeitpunkt möchte ich nicht unterwegs gewesen sein.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juli 2013)

Hier mal 2 bilder aus unserem BMW Forum .... 
das war in Reutlingen, und nein das Bild mit der weißen Kugel ist kein Fake .... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2013)

Ach du heilige.... 
Stell dir mal vor so ein Teil schießt durch das Fenster und trifft dich. Da kann man froh sein, wenn es nur beim Blechschaden bleibt.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn das teil dich getroffen haette..... daran will ich garnicht denken, aber das echt übel was bei dennen passiert ist, Da sind sogar Haeuserfassaden komplett zerstört worden.


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, bin nicht weit weg von Reutlingen.
Was da vom Himmel kam war echt pervers.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. Juli 2013)

Ich bin grad auf das Angebot hier gestoßen.. Mitsubishi ECLIPSE als Andere in Tornesch 
Der scheint mir viel zu billig zu sein.. Ich hab dem Händler schon ne Mail geschickt, bis jetzt aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Dadurch das es ein Vertragshändler ist denke ich mal das es kein Fake ist?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2013)

05/2013 ist rum und Gewerbe oder Export bevorzugt heißt, dass er ihn so auch nicht wieder über den Tüv bekommt.


----------



## winner961 (30. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, bin nicht weit weg von Reutlingen.
> Was da vom Himmel kam war echt pervers.



Stimmt bei nem Kumpel hat es sein neues Auto und das neue Motorrad das er genau an dem Tag abgeholt hat zerschlagen. Das Motorrad ist ein Totalschaden dem Auto fehlen nur die Front und Heckscheiben ansonsten nichts abbekommen. 

Bei uns 10km weiter war nicht so viel aber zwei Blumentöpfe waren auch hin


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auf das Angebot hier gestoßen.. Mitsubishi ECLIPSE als Andere in Tornesch
> Der scheint mir viel zu billig zu sein.. Ich hab dem Händler schon ne Mail geschickt, bis jetzt aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
> Dadurch das es ein Vertragshändler ist denke ich mal das es kein Fake ist?


 
Naja was heißt günstig, kein TÜV, Verkauf an Export ... Und es bleibt halt ein Japaner ohne Fangemeinde.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. Juli 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Naja was heißt günstig, kein TÜV, Verkauf an Export ... Und es bleibt halt ein Japaner ohne Fangemeinde.



Wenn man andere Fahrzeuge anschaut fangen die alle bei 3-4tsd an und die haben meist noch viel mehr Kilometer drauf..
Ich mag den Eclipse, leider gibt es kaum welche bei mir in der nähe die unter 200tsd gelaufen haben.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Juli 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Stimmt bei nem Kumpel hat es sein neues Auto und das neue Motorrad das er genau an dem Tag abgeholt hat zerschlagen. Das Motorrad ist ein Totalschaden dem Auto fehlen nur die Front und Heckscheiben ansonsten nichts abbekommen.
> 
> Bei uns 10km weiter war nicht so viel aber zwei Blumentöpfe waren auch hin



Wie bitte? Die Heck und Frontscheibe zerhauts komplett und der Rest des Autos kommt ohne Dellen davon, oder wie!? Und nen Totalschaden bei nem Motorrad durch Hagel höre ich auch zum erstenmal.. Selbst wenn die Spiegel, Blechteile und Auspuff betroffen sind dürfte das bei ner Maschine niemals nen Totalschaden bedeuten.

Frag mal deinen Freund bitte nach Bildern, mich interessiert das sehr wie sowas aussieht..


----------



## keinnick (31. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte leider mal einen richtigen Totalschaden Anfang der 80er Jahre wo im Sturm eine fette Eiche sich der Länge nach auf mein Schätzchen ablegte, einem Opel Kapitän P 2,6



 geile Kiste! Hast Du Dich wenigstens ordentlich an der Eiche gerächt... so mit Benzinkettensäge meine ich?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2013)

Hier hats auch ordentlich zugeschlagen mitm Hagel vor in paar Tagen. So wie der A3 aus Kluttens Posting sehen hier einige Autos aus... Ein Hoch aufs Carport, das zerschlagene Dach vom Haus zahlt die Elementarversicherung .


----------



## Seabound (31. Juli 2013)

Gehört aber auch Glück dazu. Carport nützt ja nix, wenn du unterwegs bist. 

Eltern waren vor ein paar Jahren auf der Autobahn in nen Hagelsturm gekommen. Auto komplett verdellt. Machste nix außer zukucken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> geile Kiste! Hast Du Dich wenigstens ordentlich an der Eiche gerächt... so mit Benzinkettensäge meine ich?



Das übernahmen die Firefighter, ich hätte wohl eher alle Bäume im Umkreis von 1 km angezündet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2013)

Als Werbung noch unterhaltend war und nicht nervend 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QV2h2WXc3LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRbzJ0L1Zn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (31. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das übernahmen die Firefighter, ich hätte wohl eher alle Bäume im Umkreis von 1 km angezündet.



Vollkommen verständlich!


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2013)

Was habe ich eben auf dem Nachhauseweg gesehen?
Porsche 911 + Nissan GTR + Mclaren mp4-12C......direkt hintereinander auf dem Weg auf die A9. (Auffahrt Leipzig West in Richtung Berlin)
....meine Sabber läuft immernoch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2013)

SHELBY WOULD HAVE APPROVED: THE V12 COBRA - Speedhunters


----------



## DasRegal (31. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen Bo hat es bei dem Hagelschauer komplett zerrissen. Außerdem hat unser Hausdach ca. 100 Löcher. In unserer Straße sah es am Sonntag aus wie in einem Kriegsgebiet. Nahezu jedes Dach hat schwere Schäden und über die Autos brauch ich ja nicht viel zu sagen.

Wie Ihr sehen könnt ist selbst die Ecke über der Rückleuchte eingedrückt, obwohl die super stabil ist. 
Ich hoffe ich bekomme wenigstens einen Bruchteil von dem was ich investiert habe.

PS: das ist der größte Hagelkorn der bei mir in der Nähe gefunden wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (31. Juli 2013)

Sodele, mein Autochen steht jetzt im Carport.
Hab ihn jetzt 3 Stunden geputzt 

Paar Sachen sind mir jetzt aufgefallen:

- Franzosen können nicht lackieren. Sry aber wie Schlampig das da teilweise gemacht ist das würds in DE selbst bei Opel nicht geben....
- Das Steuergerät ist nicht gerade intelligent. Batterie ist 7 Jahre alt. Als er hier ankam hatte sie noch 12.4V. Jetzt halt einige Zeit Radio gehört, alles ausprobiert, paar mal den Kippenanzünder benutzt -> Batterie leer.
Auto meldet -> Sparmodus aktiv. Also Batterie kurz Druckbetankt. Und was ist los? Immernoch Sparmodus. Dummes Ding 
- Einige Konstruktionen sind bissl....blöd. zB scheuert der Riemen von der Hutablage an der Heckklappendichtung. Was passiert? Franst aus.
- Die hinteren Sitze lassen sich umklappen und aufstellen damit man eine ebene Ladefläche hat. Nur blöd das der Fahrersitz dazu fast ganz vorne sein muss und ich mit meinen 1.85m nimmer reinpass 
- Wehe ihr versucht das Radio auszubauen. Das ist ein ding der Unmöglichkeit...

Ich werde morgen mal nen Lackstift kaufen gehen für die Heckstoßstange.
Hat jemand Tipps für Politur? Hat ein paar Kratzer, allerdings sind die nicht tief.

Wie bekomme ich Ruß vom Endrohr? Sieht unschön aus auf dem Chromähnlichen Zeugs.

Die Felgen....Vorbesitzer war ne Frau und äh ja. Eine ist verratzt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Juli 2013)

@das Regal

Sieht ja echt heftig aus. 

@watercooled 

Ohne Bilder ist langweilig 



> Wie bekomme ich Ruß vom Endrohr? Sieht unschön aus auf dem Chromähnlichen Zeugs.


Oft ist es so, dass sich das Zeug "eingebrannt" hat, bzw. die Oberfläche angegriffen hat. Es ist ziemlich schwierig den Ruß runterzubekommen, hängt natürlich davon ab, wie lang das Rohr schon ungeputzt ist. 
Mal alles durchprobieren z.B. Felgenreiniger. Wenn alle Mittelchen nicht helfen würde ich folgendes nehmen: 


Spoiler



Salzsäure


Damit bekommt man auch Felgen sauber in denen sich der Bremsstaub so fest gesetzt hat, dass nicht mal der Felgenreiniger was nutzt. Aber empfehlen würde ich den angesprochenen Stoff wirklich nicht. So weit es geht vermeiden. Ich wollte es nur mal gesagt haben. 

---

So heute habe ich ein 0€ Auto von einem bekannten abgeholt. Er hatte dafür keine Verwendung mehr also hab ich es mal bei mir in den Garten gestellt 
Der Golf ist ein 1.8er mit Automatik und hat noch 2 Monate Tüv. An sich ist die Technik 1A, nur der Rost ist wirklich heftig, das muss demnächst geschweisst werden. 
Tüv soll er neu bekommen und dann schauen wir mal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (31. Juli 2013)

Bilder gibts morgen  War jetzt schon zu dunkel und von außen ist er noch etwas fleckig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sodele, mein Autochen steht jetzt im Carport.
> Hab ihn jetzt 3 Stunden geputzt


 
Was für ein Auto hast du denn ?



watercooled schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich Ruß vom Endrohr? Sieht unschön aus auf dem Chromähnlichen Zeugs.



http://blog.incipeindustries.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Autosol-Metal-Polish.jpeg 
Da bekommt man fast alles mit weg 



watercooled schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps für Politur? Hat ein paar Kratzer, allerdings sind die nicht tief.



Hast du eine Maschine bzw. schon etwas Erfahrung/ Grundwissen ?


----------



## watercooled (31. Juli 2013)

Habe jetzt einen C2 VTS, Bj 2006.

Grundwissen und Maschine sind beides nicht vorhanden  Aber bevor ich mir jetzt eine Maschine anschaffe wirds besser sein den zu jemandem 
zu bringen der Ahnung hat oder? Dann mach ich nix kaputt und habs Professionell? Wobei die mir dann warscheinlich das ganze Auto polieren werden,
hat er aber eigentlich nicht nötig sondern eben nur paar Stellen.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Juli 2013)

@DasRegal: Nicht schlecht. Unserer sah so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderer in der Nähe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (31. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich Ruß vom Endrohr? Sieht unschön aus auf dem Chromähnlichen Zeugs.


 
Endrohr schwarz Plasti Dippen. Keine Probleme mehr.  Immerhin soll dat Zeugs  bei Temperaturen von -34°C bis +400°C halten. Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber testen kanns mans ja. Felgen werden auch warm und dat Zeugs hält wie ne Eins!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ein anderer in der Nähe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und dann auch noch ein neuer Alpina 




watercooled schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen C2 VTS, Bj 2006.
> 
> Grundwissen und Maschine sind beides nicht vorhanden  Aber bevor ich mir jetzt eine Maschine anschaffe wirds besser sein den zu jemandem
> zu bringen der Ahnung hat oder? Dann mach ich nix kaputt und habs Professionell? Wobei die mir dann warscheinlich das ganze Auto polieren werden,
> hat er aber eigentlich nicht nötig sondern eben nur paar Stellen.



Bring das Auto lieber zu jemadem der Ahnung vom Polieren hat 

Hier noch ein vorher/ nacher Bild von einer polierten Auspuffblende:

Vorher: http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee311/threegcodes/1-13.jpg
Nachher: http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee311/threegcodes/2-14.jpg


----------



## watercooled (31. Juli 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Endrohr schwarz Plasti Dippen. Keine Probleme mehr.  Immerhin soll dat Zeugs  bei Temperaturen von -34°C bis +400°C halten. Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber testen kanns mans ja. Felgen werden auch warm und dat Zeugs hält wie ne Eins!


 
Bwooah das riecht dann nachher Autobahn aber wie ne brennende Chemiefabrik oder? 

Edit: "Plasti Dip® bleibt selbst unter extremen Bedingungen bei Temperaturen von -34°C bis +93°C bis zu 300-400% flexibel(...)"


----------



## Seabound (31. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bwooah das riecht dann nachher Autobahn aber wie ne brennende Chemiefabrik oder?


 
Gut möglich! 

EDIT:



watercooled schrieb:


> Edit: "Plasti Dip® bleibt selbst unter extremen Bedingungen bei Temperaturen von -34°C bis +93°C bis zu 300-400% flexibel(...)"



Was flexibel ist, kokelt auch ganz gut!  Immerhin schlagen dir dann auch Flammen ausem Auspuff. Gibets ja heute auch nimmer so oft!


----------



## watercooled (31. Juli 2013)

Anti Lag mal anders  Ohne Umbau! Und ganz ohne Turbo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Anti Lag mal anders  Ohne Umbau! Und ganz ohne Turbo


 
Fehlen bloß noch die Boxen für das Knallen


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> @DasRegal: Nicht schlecht. Unserer sah so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also da blutet mir ja schon das Herz


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen C2 VTS, Bj 2006.


 
Irgendwie so gar nicht das was du immer haben wolltest wie RS13, S14 usw.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. August 2013)

Der McLaren sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Möchtegern-Ferrari


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Irgendwie so gar nicht das was du immer haben wolltest wie RS13, S14 usw.



Bin erst 17 und meine Mutter fährt das Auto ein Jahr mit.
Sonst wärs wirklich was anderes geworden.


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2013)

In so jungen Jahren sicherlich ein vernünftiges Auto!


----------



## Zoon (1. August 2013)

Jemand Bock auf Musik am frühen Morgen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dc5aTRIdMZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1.5 L V12, 14000 RPm - Baujahr 1965


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2013)

Das ich mich mit S13 und Co um den nächsten Baum gewickelt habe ist mir mittlerweile auch....ähm deutlicher geworden.
Das erste "richtige" Auto wird dann aber definitiv soetwas 

Und mit seinen 122PS geht der VTS aich ganz gut vorwärts.


----------



## Lee (1. August 2013)

Ich versteh nicht, wieso man mit 17 ein eigenes Auto braucht...
Was frustrierenderes als seinen Wagen zwar vor der Tür stehen zu haben, aber nicht damit fahren zu dürfen gibt es doch gar nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es eine immense Geldverschwendung ist.

Aber mei, Glückwunsch trotzdem zum ersten Wagen, und vielleicht steckt ja noch ein vernünftiger Hintergedanke darin, den ich nicht kenne 
Schneller als meiner ist er auf jeden Fall


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2013)

Von 17 bis 18 is ja nicht weit. Zudem fährt ja auch seine Mutter mit dem Auto.


----------



## Lee (1. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Von 17 bis 18 is ja nicht weit. Zudem fährt ja auch seine Mutter mit dem Auto.


 17-18 war das gefühlt längste Jahr meines Lebens


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2013)

Ist ja kein Neuwagen @ Lee. Der ist 7 Jahre alt.

Ja von 17 bis 18....das wird sich pervers inne länge ziehen


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. August 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, wieso man mit 17 ein eigenes Auto braucht...
> Was frustrierenderes als seinen Wagen zwar vor der Tür stehen zu haben, aber nicht damit fahren zu dürfen gibt es doch gar nicht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es eine immense Geldverschwendung ist.
> 
> Aber mei, Glückwunsch trotzdem zum ersten Wagen, und vielleicht steckt ja noch ein vernünftiger Hintergedanke darin, den ich nicht kenne
> Schneller als meiner ist er auf jeden Fall


 
Ich hatte mein erstes auto auch gekauft als ich noch so ca 2-3 monate bis zum 18. Geburtstag hatte. Ist doch auch gut, so hat man noch n bisschen zeit das ein oder andere zu erledigen oder zu reparieren wenns ein günstiges auto war, und die letzten wochen vor dem geburtstag hat man für nen autokauf meitens eh keine guten nerven. Da kauft man dann schnell das nächstbeste weil es eilt, da kann man ordentlich auf die nase fallen


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2013)

Ohja. Kenne da so einige die totale Fails gekauft.
Da heisst es dann "Hab n geiles Auto gekauft da ist nix dran, war saubillig!"
Da läufst dann 3 mal rum und da gibts teilweise Sachen da denkste dir das sieht doch n Blinder!


----------



## Beam39 (1. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Der McLaren sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Möchtegern-Ferrari



Wie bitte wat? Wo sieht ein McLaren bitte aus wie ein Ferrari? Flach gebaut ist jeder Supersportler, das wars dann aber auch schon wieder.. Ein McLaren ist für mich klar zu unterscheiden, egal von welchem anderen Auto.


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2013)

Die Sonne scheint, im Schatten 30° und ich bin dazu noch etwas erkältet  

Tja beste Gelegenheit das Auto zu waschen


----------



## Beam39 (1. August 2013)

Ich gehe meinen Karren heute am späten Abend saubermachen. Die SW-Anlagen haben bis 23 Uhr geöffnet, um die Uhrzeit sind höchstens 1-2 Leute da, es ist schön angenehm und ich kann in Ruhe mein Auto saubermachen und hab da nich 100 Leute von denen 90 die "Musik" im Auto voll aufdrehen.

Um die Uhrzeit treffe ich fast ausschließlich Gleichgesinnte mit denen man dann auch ein wenig quatscht und das ein oder andere interessante Auto lernt man auch kennen. Beim letzten mal wars nen originaler 67er Mustang in einem top Zustand, sehr schönes Auto.


----------



## der_yappi (1. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie bitte wat? Wo sieht ein McLaren bitte aus wie ein Ferrari? Flach gebaut ist jeder Supersportler, das wars dann aber auch schon wieder.. Ein McLaren ist für mich klar zu unterscheiden, egal von welchem anderen Auto.


 
Der McLaren und der Ferrari 458 sehen sich, zumindest von der Linienführung, schon gut ähnlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...tansicht_(2),_30._August_2012,_Düsseldorf.jpg


----------



## Beam39 (1. August 2013)

Naja, Ähnlichkeiten findet man überall, aber aussehen tut der McLaren überhaupt nicht wie ein Ferrari, schon gar nciht von Hinten..


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2013)

Da ist der Nobel M15 dem McLaren ja noch ähnlicher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen von lambo und Pagani sehen halt alle Sportler irgendwie ähnlich aus.


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2013)

Ich finde den McLaren potthässlich


----------



## ich558 (1. August 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint, im Schatten 30° und ich bin dazu noch etwas erkältet
> 
> Tja beste Gelegenheit das Auto zu waschen



Dito 
Dummerweise hab ich einen Augenblick zu spät bemerkt dass das Beifahrerfenster eine Handbreit offen war als ich in so einer Waschstrasse zum selber waschen war. Ergebnis war eine gut eingeschäumt Beifahrerseite


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2013)

Hier mal 3 Bilder

http://db.tt/kNfT8DDa
http://db.tt/8pjkFEch
http://db.tt/F2gv0Wdr


----------



## Seabound (1. August 2013)

Ist doch echt ganz schick, dein Franzose!  



der_yappi schrieb:


> Der McLaren und der Ferrari 458 sehen sich, zumindest von der Linienführung, schon gut ähnlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Autos sehen sich halt einfach ähnlich. Warum? Nicht anders wie z.B. bei Astra, Cupra, Mégane, Ceed, die alle in ihre Grundform ähnlich sind. Windkanal und Crashnormen. Die Autos gleichen sich optisch einfach immer mehr an, weil Windkanal und Fußgängerschutz, Crashnormen weniger Spielraum im Design zulassen. In jeder Kategorie.


----------



## Whoosaa (1. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hier mal 3 Bilder
> 
> http://db.tt/kNfT8DDa
> http://db.tt/8pjkFEch
> http://db.tt/F2gv0Wdr


 
Jedem das seine.


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2013)

Gibt wirklich schlimmeres als das für sein erstes Auto.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (1. August 2013)

@watercooled hau mal nen paar Bilder vom Innenraum raus 

Btw. wie teuer war das Teil?


----------



## winner961 (1. August 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> @watercooled hau mal nen paar Bilder vom Innenraum raus
> 
> Btw. wie teuer war das Teil?



Stimmt Bilder vom Innenraum wären interessant. 

Ich Schätze einfach mal rund 4000€


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Der McLaren und der Ferrari 458 sehen sich, zumindest von der Linienführung, schon gut ähnlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Design hin oder her, ein Ferrari würde mir nie in's Haus kommen 
Bin denen irgendwie abgeneigt


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2013)

Same here...außer F40....und 288GT0...und F355....und Testarossa...OK ich mag sie doch


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2013)

So wollte jetzt auch mal meinen zeigen  

Isn Honda Jazz, mit schönen 100PS  Entweder von 09 oder 10. 

Solange ich keinen mist damit baue und nicht zu spät zur Schule losfahre, darf ich eig. wann ich will damit fahren  

Eig. ein "zu" gutes bzw. neues Auto fürn Fahranfänger wie mich, (bin erst seid 2 Monaten 18 ), aber bis jetzt hat nur mein Vater macken reingefahren und solange es finanziel klappt, besser für mich


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2013)

Aber die Felgen sind schon ganz schön... hässlich


----------



## Seeefe (2. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber die Felgen sind schon ganz schön... hässlich


 
Ach hast doch kein Ahnung  

Solange die in meiner Stufe gut ankommen  Immerhin machen die den etwas weniger zum Familien/Frauen Auto


----------



## Riverna (2. August 2013)

Die müssen es zum Glück wissen, auch wenn ich dadurch uncool bin. Ich finde die mal richtig hässlich... das Auto hingegen ist schon ok.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (2. August 2013)

Ich glaube ich hab mich in den Porsche 944 verliebt. Wenn das denn geht..


----------



## YuT666 (2. August 2013)

Hab vor mir wieder nen alten W202 zuzulegen. Dieses Mal aber als C36 AMG. Seit ner Zeit wieder recht preiswert vom Angebotsdurchschnitt her gesehen. Die erste C-Klasse, eben der W202, war ja verschrien (Rost, Rentner, rostige Rentner), aber für mich neben dem W124 und den 190ern W201 wenigstens keine austauschbaren Designkrampen wie heute. Wär schon was ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (2. August 2013)

mein vater hat so einen, aber nicht als amg.

das ding rostet so übel, und das überall, türen, heckklappe, kotflügel, motorhaube, keine stelle ohne rost. bei denen kannste auch konservieren wie du willst, die rosten trotzdem, das liegt am lack.
so einen müsste man sich als amg zulegen, komplett wieder aufbauen mit entlacken und entrosten usw. und wen der wieder fertig ist als wertanlage weg stellen. dadurch das die so rosten werden nur wenig davon übrig bleiben und später ne menge geld wert sein.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. August 2013)

wenn amg, dann aber BITTE nicht als 4-türer, sowas geht mMn gar nicht. Ein sportliches auto darf maximal 2 türen haben, alles andere ist zu praktisch und unsportlich


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2013)

Aha! Also den Eindruck hatte ich nicht, als ich mal den S65 fahren dürfte, oder den S8 mit Chip, oder den Maserati Quadroporte GTS Award Edition, oder den Jaguar XJ von Arden...

Worauf ich hinaus will:
Nur weil zweitürig, nicht gleich sportlich!


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. August 2013)

klar es gibt auch viertürer mit viel leistung, aber vom design her sind 2 türer mMn halt sportlicher. 4 Türen ist irgendwie immer ein kompromiss, dass das auto möglichst praktisch ist, was ein sportwagen aber mMn nicht sein muss  Aber jedem das seine. Einzig den CLS AMG finde ich vom design her noch recht gelungen für nen großen 4-türer


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2013)

Okay, dann mal von der anderen Seite aufgerollt...

Ist eine zweitürige A-klasse sportlich, oder ein Fox, oder ein Jazz?

Ich denke trotzdem zu verstehen, was du mir sagen willst.

Das beste Fahrgefühl bisher hatte mMn übrigens tatsächlich der GTS Award. Der ist einfach nur geil zu fahren. Genau davor bin ich mehrere Tage den SL55 AMG gefahren und der ist dagegen geradezu träge und bieder.


----------



## aloha84 (2. August 2013)

Meine Lebensgefährtin hat mir gestern eröffnet, dass ich mir gefälligst bis November ein neues Auto zulegen soll. Damit SIE mit meinem jetzigen Auto besser zur Arbeit kommt.
WIE soll ich denn bitte bis November so eine schwerwiegende Entscheidung treffen........mal vom Bezahlen ganz abgesehen.......alles was ich mir momentan BIS 20k so angesehen habe, war "geht so". Und für "geht so" will ich nicht viel Geld ausgeben......
Schlimm wenn die eigenen Ansprüche die finanziellen Mittel übersteigen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. August 2013)

Es gibt auch Autos, die mit 2 Türen total lächerlich aussehen würden  z.B.  http://www.autosmotor.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Mercedes-CLS-63-AMG-Shooting-Brake.jpg ; http://files.autogespot.info/autogespot/files/2012/11/13//bmw-m5-f10-c790713112012234146_1.jpg


----------



## aloha84 (2. August 2013)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Hyundai Veloster? Der hat 3 Türen.


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

Eigentlich ist der Veloster ein 4 Türer, oder? Hat ja ne Heckklappe. Voll hässlich, der Veloster.


----------



## aloha84 (2. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der Veloster ein 4 Türer, oder? Hat ja ne Heckklappe. Voll hässlich, der Veloster.



Über die Heckklappe lässt es sich aber unbequem einsteigen.

@Scholle
Achso sag mal (nur wenn du darfst) deine Eltern haben doch ein Autohaus?!
Wenn ich theoretisch bei euch aufschlage, eine Probfahrt mache, zufrieden bin und sage: "Der Wagen kostet 25000€, den bezahle ich bar!" 
Wie hoch wäre denn, über den Daumen gepeilt, das Skonto....bzw. in wie weit würdet ihr mir Rabatt gewähren?

Ich frage nur weil ich absolut keine Vorstellung hab.


----------



## fatlace (2. August 2013)

ich hab mal das schöne wetter genutzt
ja der bra ist häßlich, aber die haube ist frisch lackiert und ich reiß morgen nen paar km auf der autobahn ab also muss das sein


----------



## watercooled (2. August 2013)

Der Grill geht garnicht 

Und ist deine Tür nicht ganz zu oder stimmt da was mit der Zierleiste nicht?

Schickes Auto


----------



## Whoosaa (2. August 2013)

Tür steht offen. Aber die Haube geht absolut gar nicht. Da gibt es keine Ausrede für.


----------



## fatlace (2. August 2013)

ja tür ist nicht ganz zu.
mir gefällt der bra auch nicht aber er soll ja nur vor steinschlägen schützen, mehr nicht.
der ist nur für längere autobahnfahrten drauf


----------



## watercooled (2. August 2013)

Naja es gibt schlimmeres aber muss ja nicht jedem gefallen.


----------



## fatlace (2. August 2013)

ja ich bin nunmal jemand der sein auto sehr pflegt und ich hab kein bock das ich wieder steinschläge auf der motorhaube habe
die front würde bei mir auch neu lackiert weil vorher ein großes nr schild dran war und mich die 4 löcher gestört haben die man wegen meinem kurzen sehen konnte, ein bisschen krank aber so bin ich nunmal


----------



## Beam39 (2. August 2013)

Er hat doch erwähnt das er das optisch nicht so toll findet und nur zweckmäßig ranmacht.. Kann ich völlig verstehen, besonders wenn ich mir meinen von Vorne angucke, und bei mir wurde die Motorhaube bereits zweimal lackiert aufgrund von Steinschlägen, die sieht jetzt schon wieder nicht so toll aus, von der Stoßstange mal ganz abgesehen


----------



## Whoosaa (2. August 2013)

Wenn ihr so viele Steinschläge habt, dann fahrt denen vor euch nicht in den Kofferraum. Aber ansonsten dürfte sich das doch in Grenzen halten, und ein bisschen muss ein Auto "benutzt" aussehen. Zum in die Glasvitrine stellen kaufe ich mir Modell-Autos..


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Scholle
> Achso sag mal (nur wenn du darfst) deine Eltern haben doch ein Autohaus?!
> Wenn ich theoretisch bei euch aufschlage, eine Probfahrt mache, zufrieden bin und sage: "Der Wagen kostet 25000€, den bezahle ich bar!"
> Wie hoch wäre denn, über den Daumen gepeilt, das Skonto....bzw. in wie weit würdet ihr mir Rabatt gewähren?
> ...



Vermutlich zur Zeit zwischen 8 und 12 Prozent.


----------



## fatlace (2. August 2013)

das machen aber nichtmehr viele autohäuser oder?

ich hab meinen auch bar bezahlt, aber die wollten ums verrecken nicht weiter runter mit dem preis, hab das gefühl die sind eher darau aus den leiten kredite anzudrehen.


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

Natürlich sind die auf die Zinsen aus. Daran wird heute verdient. 

Bar ist nicht mehr wirklich gerne gesehen. 

Hab bei meinem Auto auch 8 000 Bar angezahlt. Vollkommen egal. Mein Vater meinte, es wäre Renault viel lieber, man würde die Autos komplett über die Renaultbank finanzieren.

Der Rabatt ist unabhängig von eine Barzahlung. 8 bis 12 Prozent sollten drin sein, unabhängig ob man Bar zahlt oder nicht.  wobei der Rabatt zur Zeit eher Richtung 8 Prozent gehen dürfte.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2013)

Das geht nicht nur um die Zinsen. Wenn das so wäre, dann gäbe es keine 0,9 Prozent Sonderfinanzierungen und ähnliches. Es geht viel eher drum, die Leute zu binden. So hat die Bank die Möglichkeit länger zu planen. Ist wie mit Wohnungen. Beim Verkauf bekommt man einmal viel Geld, dass man dann ordentlich versteuern muss. Beim vermieten kann man sich zurücklehnen und beim Geldgenerieren zuschauen. So haben die Firmen auch nach Jahren noch Sicherheiten. Ist doch klar. Ähnlich wie beim Arbeitnehmer der Unterschied zwischen einen befristeten und einem unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2013)

Beim Wohnungsverkauf zahlt man keine Steuern, nur beim kaufen!


----------



## STSLeon (2. August 2013)

Kann dir schon passieren, dass du auch beim Wohnungsverkauf Steuern zahlst. Wenn du in einem Jahr 3 Stück verkaufst, dann sieht dich unsere nette Steuerbehörde als Markler und zack musst du blechen


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2013)

Jau, aber das dürfte dann eher die Ausnahme sein und auch da kann man das sicher aufklären und muss nix zahlen.


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

Die Bindung liegt ja vor allem daran das die Leute ihre Autos nicht bar bezahlen können. Erstmal hat der Hersteller damit nichts zu tun.  Der Hersteller macht dann nur das Beste daraus und ermöglicht es den Leute Autos zu fahren die sie sich eigentlich nicht leisten können. Klar dass er daran auch verdienen will.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2013)

Mit kommen gleich die Tränen - so gut sind die Hersteller zu den Kunden?! Und ich dachte immer denen gehts nur um den Profit!


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2013)

Was heißt denn gut? Mein vorposter hat es doch schon gesagt. Die Leute kaufen sich so Autos, die sie sich sonst nicht leisten könnten. Daran verdienen die das meiste. Dann kommt der Punkt mit dem sicheren Ertrag über mehrere Jahre hinweg und dann... ja dann kommt Punkt drei! Wenn die Leute sich tierisch teure Autos über viele Jahre finanzieren kann was passieren? Genau. Zahlungsunfähigkeit! Dann wird nämlich richtig abkassiert. Der Kredit wird ausgesetzt, die fehlenden Zahlungen hinten dran gehangen und mal eben die Summe für Bearbeitung und Zusatzzins draufgesetzt. Dann darf man nicht nur mal eben zwei, sondern gleich vier, oder fünf  Monatsraten mehr blechen. Hier verlängert sich dann auch wieder der Einkommenszeitraum des Händlers und damit wächst der Wert des Unternehmens.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2013)

Der Händler hat davon gar nichts, der bekommt seinen Anteil sofort. Die Bank verdient an den Zinsen. Und von einem zahlungsunfähigen Kunden hat die Bank auch nichts immerhin besteht da das Risiko, dass der gar nicht mehr zahlen kann und dann kann die Bank ihre Investition (letztlich ist ein Kredit nämlich nichts anderes) abschreiben.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2013)

Ich weiß, ich schreibe dauern vom Händler. Ich meine eigentlich aber den Automobilkonzern, der den Gewinn fährt. 

Das das angeblich so funktioniert hat mir jemand gesagt der hier in Europa eine ganze Gruppe von Autohäusern führt. Darunter Mercedes, Jaguar, Maserati, Landrover, Volvo, Audi, VW, Opel, Alfa Romeo und Renault.
Da er sehr viel Geld damit macht und regelmäßig expandiert, wird er sich wohl auskennen... Denke ich jedenfalls. Vielleicht ist auch nicht alles hängen geblieben, aber im groben sollte das so gewesen sein.


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit kommen gleich die Tränen - so gut sind die Hersteller zu den Kunden?! Und ich dachte immer denen gehts nur um den Profit!


 
Nein. Purer Altruismus, was sonst?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und von einem zahlungsunfähigen Kunden hat die Bank auch nichts immerhin besteht da das Risiko, dass der gar nicht mehr zahlen kann und dann kann die Bank ihre Investition (letztlich ist ein Kredit nämlich nichts anderes) abschreiben.



So schlimm isses nicht. Die Bank hat immernoch den Brief. Denen gehört ja quasi das Auto, bis es abbezahlt ist. Insofern ist das Risiko nicht ganz so hoch. ;o)


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2013)

Das Risiko ist nur dann minimiert, wenn der Restwert des Autos dem Restkredit entspricht. Das ist zwar meist so - zumal so ne Karre ja Vollkasko versichert werden muss (zumindest soweit ich weiß) - aber ein Restrisiko bleibt z.B. bei Vielfahrern.


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

ehrlich gesagt, interessiert mich das Risiko der Bank nicht die Bohne!


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2013)

Mich auch nicht, aber das war ja auch nicht der Auslöser für diese Diskussion, sondern die naiven Aussagen bzgl. der Gewinne der Händler und deren Profit an den Krediten.


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

Selbst das interessiert mich als Käufer nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. August 2013)

Da ich persönlich ja ohnehin keine Neuwagen kaufe verdienen die an mir gar nichts.

Aber wenn hier die beschriebenen Geschäftsmodelle der Händler zu krude werden, dann muss ich schon ein wenig lachen...


----------



## Seabound (2. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Da ich persönlich ja ohnehin keine Neuwagen kaufe verdienen die an mir gar nichts.


 
Du kannst auch einen Gebrauchtwagen finanzieren...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2013)

Ne Danke, dann fahre ich lieber solche Möhren die ich mir leisten kann oder fahre den Abfall anderer Leute auf


----------



## YuT666 (2. August 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn amg, dann aber BITTE nicht als 4-türer, sowas geht mMn gar nicht. Ein sportliches auto darf maximal 2 türen haben, alles andere ist zu praktisch und unsportlich



Naja, der W202 sieht meiner Meinung schon ziemlich gut aus als AMG-Version. Ein Coupe wollte man damals rausbringen, ist aber nie was daraus geworden. Vielleicht auch gut so ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn AMG, dann ne Limo und für mich auf keinen Fall die Touringversion ... passt irgendwie nicht.

Als QP würden mir da schon die alten 124er zusagen. 300 CE 3,4 - AMG.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist ne nette Seite - AMG-Classics ... die SEL AMG's sind schon brachial.

AMG-Classics


----------



## Beam39 (3. August 2013)

Der 124er als 500er ist ein Traum, und schon jetzt sind halbwegs gepflegte Autos verdammt teuer. Ein 500er mit der AMG-Optik wie auf dem Bild da Oben wäre mein absolutes Wunschauto..


----------



## Zoon (3. August 2013)

So ein W24 E500 ist was ganz feines. Vorallem machen damit Verkehrskontrollen Spass, denn als Hersteller steht Porsche AG Zuffenhausen im Brief  (Wurde damals da mitentwickelt und ghebaut, genauso wie der erste Audi S2)



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ein sportliches auto darf maximal 2 türen haben, alles andere ist zu praktisch und unsportlich


 
Dann  ist der LT35 Pritsche bei uns in der Firma also ein Sportwagen. Gut  dank Loch im Auspuff röhr(l)t der 5 Zylinder Diesel wie der Quattro S1  zu seinen besten Zeiten


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2013)

Ford Focus ST gibets nur noch als 4 Türer. Trotzdem ist der für mich ein sehr sportliches Auto. Auch der neue Clio R.S. ist nur als 4 Türer erhältlich. 

Gerade der Ford Focus ST ist in meinen Augen für junge Familien eine echte Alternative. Perfekt um Kinder zu Schule oder Kindergarten zu bringen und Papa kann am Wochenende auch mal schnell über die Nordschleife flitzen. Sehr cool!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2013)

Der Gerät: [F2x] Foto-Thread M135i - Seite 169 - 1erForum - Die 1er BMW Community


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2013)

Bääh moag i net. 
Ich hätte lieber ein Coupe aus den 70er Jahren und ein rollendes Barockschloss aus den 60er Jahren aus den Staaten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bääh moag i net.
> Ich hätte lieber ein Coupe aus den 70er Jahren und ein rollendes Barockschloss aus den 60er Jahren aus den Staaten


 
Fürs Rumcruisen bestimmt nicht schlecht, wenn man aber hobbymäßig auf Rennstrecken unterwegs ist, ist das nix


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2013)

Winzig kleine Einkaufsautos aber auch nicht. Sowas fahren Fahranfänger oder kleine Mädchen. In meinen Augen gibt es bei BMW nur ein wirklich männliches Auto. Den M6 / Grand Coupe. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Der fährt sich bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich den sehe, dann denke ich: "17 Jahre, Führerschein auf Probe".


----------



## Seeefe (3. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Winzig kleine Einkaufsautos aber auch nicht. Sowas fahren Fahranfänger oder kleine Mädchen. In meinen Augen gibt es bei BMW nur ein wirklich männliches Auto. Den M6 / Grand Coupe.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen. Der fährt sich bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich den sehe, dann denke ich: "17 Jahre, Führerschein auf Probe".


 
Ich find den 1er auch einfach nicht schön  Auch die einzige Reihe bei BMW die mir nicht gefällt


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2013)

Ich frag mich echt wie es mit BMW weiter geht und was dann die ganzen Fans der Marke machen.

Erst der Schritt vom Sechszylinder zum Vierzylinder, dann der Vorderradantrieb, demnächst auch Vans. Nicht gerade das was die Marke bisher ausgemacht hat.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2013)

Die werden schon wissen, was sie machen
...


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In meinen Augen gibt es bei BMW nur ein wirklich männliches Auto. Den M6 / Grand Coupe.
> 
> .



Und in den würd ich mich aufgrund des Images nie rein trauen


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2013)

BMW wird weiter wachsen, ganz einfach. 

Am Anfang wird es welche geben, die schimpfen und nie mehr einen BMW kaufen wollen, dann wird der 1er und die anderen FWD Fahrzeuge als "keine richtigen BMWs" bezeichnet und am Ende dann doch der 3er mit 3-Zylinder gekauft...

Ich kann nur sagen, abwarten. Die FWD Kisten werden sich anders fahren als ein 3er oder 5er, das ist klar, aber die Zielgruppe ist auch ne ganz andere. Schlecht fahren werden die jedenfalls nicht - auch mit 3 Zylindermotor nicht!

Anderen Marken hat so ein Paradigmenwechsel auch nicht geschadet:
- VW: von Luft- auf Wasserkühlung
- Porsche: dito + Einführung eines Geländewagens + Einführung von Dieselmotoren...
- Daimler: Einführung "Baby-Benz" (190er bzw. C-Klasse), Umstellung von R6 auf V6, Einführung A-Klasse
- ...

Da könnte man noch ne Weile weiter aufzählen. Aber allen diesen Marken hat das nicht geschadet. Die paar Bekloppten, die sich von sowas abschrecken lassen stehen halt zig andere Gegenüber für die das damit oder aus anderen Gründen interessant geworden ist.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2013)

Wieso das denn, Watercooled? Welches Image hat der denn genau?


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2013)

Da hocken nur so möchtegern *hust* drin die den Karren nen halben Tag bei Sixt gemietet haben....

Hab noch nie einen M6 oder gar einen reinen 6er mit einem "normalen" fahrer drin gesehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2013)

Du hockst dich nicht in ein Auto das dir gefällt wegen des Images? Mal drüber nachgedacht was fürs Selbstbewusstsein zu tun?


----------



## Seeefe (3. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Da hocken nur so möchtegern Yalla Kanacken (Sry für den Ausdruck) drin die den Karren nen halben Tag bei Sixt gemietet haben....
> 
> Hab noch nie einen M6 oder gar einen reinen 6er mit einem "normalen" fahrer drin gesehen.


 
Dat hat 1. nur der 3er und 2. hast du die genau so bei Mercedes oder sonst wo...


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2013)

Da wo ich wohne ist das nunmal so. 
Wie gesagt ich hab noch nicht einen einzigen normalen 6er Fahrer gesehen.

Der 3er hat das selbe Image, aber nur E36 und E46, die neueren werden hauptsächlich von Vertretern gefahren scheint es mir.

Das hat mMn nichts mit Selbstbewusstsein zu tun. 
Mir ist es nunmal auch wichtig was andere von mir denken.
Und wenn ich nur weil ich einen E46 fahre in die Yalla Schublade geschoben werde dann stört mich das natürlich.
Mal davon abgesehem finde ich den 6er auch hässlich.

Und jetzt editiere ich mal meinen Post, nicht das ich noch ne gelbe Karte wegen den Ausdrücken bekomme.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mir ist es nunmal auch wichtig was andere von mir denken.
> Und wenn ich nur weil ich einen E46 fahre in die Yalla Schublade geschoben werde dann stört mich das natürlich.


 
Das ist schon eine Frage des Selbstbewusstseins. Wenn davon ausreichend vorhanden ist, dann kann man sein Ding durchziehen und muss nicht überlegen ob das was gerade macht oder fährt am eigenen Image kratzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Winzig kleine Einkaufsautos aber auch nicht. Sowas fahren Fahranfänger oder kleine Mädchen. In meinen Augen gibt es bei BMW nur ein wirklich männliches Auto. Den M6 / Grand Coupe.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen. Der fährt sich bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber wenn ich den sehe, dann denke ich: "17 Jahre, Führerschein auf Probe".


 
Da merkt man, du hast sowas von 0 Ahnung 
Schon mal einen M135i gefahren ( mitgefahren reicht auch schon ) ?
Der M135i fährt Kreise um 99% aller Kompakten ( und wahrscheinlich auf Handlingkursen auch schneller als der M6 ) und gehört definitiv nicht in die Hand eines Fahranfängers 



watercooled schrieb:


> Mir ist es nunmal auch wichtig was andere von mir denken.


 
Und danach entscheidest du, was du für ein Auto fährst ?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. August 2013)

Ich würde mir mit meinen 17 (in 20 Tagen 18.) Jahren gerne einen M135i kaufen, ist einer meiner liebsten BMW's.. leider kann ich ihn mir als Schüler nur nicht leisten. Und auch wenn, der Unterhalt würde mich killen.


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und danach entscheidest du, was du für ein Auto fährst ?



Nein nicht wirklich. Außer es geht um sone Yalla Schublade Geschichten.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2013)

Das war natürlich überspitzt, um klar meine emutionale Denkweise zu suggerieren. Deswegen auch das mit dem "fährt sich bestimmt nicht schlecht". Ich habe tatsächlich schon einmal auf dem Beifahrersitz gesessen und damit ein paar runden auf dem Messering gemacht. Der ist agil und hat Dampf, genau richtig für enge Strecken. Ich stehe aber einfach auf die großen Kisten (vielleicht auch aufgrund meiner 2,01m größe) und deren Verhalten. Den 6er um eine Kuve zu schieben ist einfach ein viel anstrengenderes, aber auch spannenderes Gefühl. Ich bin beruflich auch viel mit einem Ford Transit Transporter mit Hochaufbau unterwegs und selbst damit fahre ich fast immer am Limit. Einfach, weil es Spass macht die Karre irgendwie mit aller Gewalt noch zu hädeln. Fahr mal mit sonem Teil durch Adenau und Umgebung. Ist wirklich ein seltsames Beispiel, ich weiss. Aber es zeigt gut, was ich meine. Genau wegen diesem Gefühl fahre ich lieber mit dem Transporter, als mit der E Klasse. 

Ich mag es einfach, schwere, fliehanfällige Autos über die Straßen zu jagen. Das macht den eigentlich sehr braven Jaguar XJ für mich auch so interessant. Brechend schwer, viel zu weich, aber wenn man fast aus der Kurve rollt und der 5.0l Kompressor nochmal packt und die Kiste doch noch zurück reißt, das ist schon ganz geil. Rundenrekorde stellt man so aber nicht auf.


----------



## Seeefe (3. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich. Außer es geht um sone Yalla Schublade Geschichten.


 
Aber das stimmt aufjedenfall nicht, das scheint manchmal nur so.

Ich seh ganz oft, richtig schöne BMW Modelle und was sitzt meistens drin? Ne Frau (jetzt nichts gegen Frauen). M3, M6, was auch immer, meistens Frauen, wobei das natürlich eig. garnicht stimmt, kommt mir nur so vor 

Von daher kann ich deine Sichtweise komplett nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem da die meisten Proleten mit ihren 20 Jahren ne Mercedes AMG oder nen M garnicht leisten können, wer weiß wo die die her haben, aber sicher nicht aus eigener Tasche bezahlt, das reicht mir schon


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schon mal einen M135i gefahren ( mitgefahren reicht auch schon ) ?
> Der M135i fährt Kreise um 99% aller Kompakten ( und wahrscheinlich auf Handlingkursen auch schneller als der M6 )



Die letzte Autobild sports cars hat dem M135i wenig sportliches Talent bescheinigt. Aber die Autozeitungen haben sich zur Zeit irgendwie eh auf BMW eingeschossen. Die kommen kaum gut weg.


----------



## Re4dt (3. August 2013)

In meinen Augen ist der 6er (Shadow Line/E63) BMW definitiv mein Traumwagen. Mir wäre es sowas von egal was für ein "Image" das Auto hat. Aber leider bleibt es vorerst ein Traum als Schüler ist es unmöglich das Auto selber + den Unterhalt zu zahlen. 
Einen unverbastelten E36 finde ich ebenfalls sehr schön. Aber man muss ja heute gleich jeden Scheiß verallgemeinern. E36 Fahrer = Fraktion Ebaytuning 
Muss da Zapaesk vollkommen zustimmen es ist einfach eine Frage des Selbstbewusstseins.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2013)

Für einem lamborghini wäre mein Selbstbewusstsein definitiv nicht groß genug. Einen Aventador wollte ich nicht fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die letzte Autobild sports cars hat dem M135i wenig sportliches Talent bescheinigt. Aber die Autozeitungen haben sich zur Zeit irgendwie eh auf BMW eingeschossen. Die kommen kaum gut weg.


 
Die können sagen und schreiben was die wollen. Laut den ganzen übrigen Testern aus de, eng, usw. soll das Auto richtig schnell sein. 
Btw. BTG NoS mit gutem Fahrer unter 8min möglich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2013)

Wenn BMW dann diesen E9 und vielleicht noch den E24 und nicht so ein Gummiboot. Wobei der E26 auch ein nettes Spielzeug war


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. August 2013)

Hab auch mal ein wenig mein Gefährt poliert.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist der 6er (Shadow Line/E63) BMW definitiv mein Traumwagen.


 Meinst du wirklich Shadow Line, oder Shadow Walker?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2013)

Matte Lackierung ist einfach grauenhaft!

Sieht einfach an jedem Auto ******* aus. Als ob die Karre aufem Weg zum Lackierer wäre. 

Von Werk ab sind nämlich alle Karosserieteile mattschwarz lackiert.  

Bei uns in der Stadt fahren nur noch die jungen Türken ihre mattschwarz folierten oder lackierten dreier BMW durch die Gegend.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Matte Lackierung ist einfach grauenhaft!


  Ich mag's auch nicht leiden, außer das frozen grey am M3 
http://files.autogespot.info/autogespot/files/12_01_2012//c782112012012163338_1.jpg
http://thumbsnap.com/i/EmkhF7TE.jpg


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. August 2013)

E24 ist mein All-Time Fav BMW!


----------



## Seeefe (4. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Matte Lackierung ist einfach grauenhaft!
> 
> Sieht einfach an jedem Auto ******* aus. Als ob die Karre aufem Weg zum Lackierer wäre.
> 
> ...



bei mir fährt einer ne matt grauen mercedes c-klasse. schrecklich


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2013)

Bei uns in der Straße  steht ein mattschwarz folierter Audi. Ganz schlimm. Schlecht foliert.  Aus allen Ritzen und Spalten schimmert die original Farbe durch. Rot.


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

Bin gestern das erste mal auf der Nordschleife mitgefahren, nun will ich dieses Jahr unbedingt nochmal selber drüber fahren. Vorher muss ich mir aber ein Gewindefahrwerk kaufen um die Karre etwas höher zu schrauben als aktuell.  Da sind aber schon richtig geile Kisten rumgefahren.


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Klar sind da geile Autos unterwegs. Wo sollte man die auch sonst mal ausfahren können?


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bin gestern das erste mal auf der Nordschleife mitgefahren, nun will ich dieses Jahr unbedingt nochmal selber drüber fahren. Vorher muss ich mir aber ein Gewindefahrwerk kaufen um die Karre etwas höher zu schrauben als aktuell.  Da sind aber schon richtig geile Kisten rumgefahren.



Mit was für nem Auto bist du gefahren?


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Ich mag ja diese Schweizer:
Dürfen max 120 fahren - machen sie auch...

Aber kaufen sich nen BMW M5 mit 500ps oder so um (jetzt kommts): "Schneller.von 0 auf 120 zu sein" kenne den einen oder anderen Scbweizer, einer fährt nen Mercedes SL350 glaub ich... Voll unnütz!


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Der ganze Motor ist unnütz. Einen SL ohne V8 kann man gleich ignorieren.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Aber da es nur ein V4 ist (glaub ich) klingt der Motor besser (tiefer), da die 3,5l Hubraum nur durch die V4 geteilt werden, beim V8 klingt das dann schon eher nach VW Gof 1,6^^ (gut, nicht ganz so)

Es ist trotzdem eine Hammermaschine, der 1,8er meines Vaters (Alfa Romeo 159) klingt auch schon nett und zieht für nen Kombi schon heftig an und das mit der kleinsten Modernisierung: 1,8 V4 140 PS


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2013)

Sicher dass es *V*4 sind? Das ist eher unüblich.
Werden wohl entweder V6(SL350) oder R4 (Alfa) sein.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Ich kenn mich damit jetzt auch nicht so aus...
Es kann auch sein, dass es ein V6 ist, klingt trotzdem besser als ein V8 :7

Der Alfa hat die kleinste Modernisierung die es beim 159er gibt, 1,8 V4 (glaube ich^^) mit rund 140 PS, aber die Kiste zieht trotzdem an. Das war aber bei seinem alten (156 Limo) genauso, aber da weiss ich nicht, was für ein Motor drin war


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2013)

4V = vier Ventile (bei vier Zylindern dann auch gerne multipliziert zu 16V). V4= vier Zylinder in V-Bauweise (im Automobilbereich quasi nicht existent).

Der Alfa hat ersteres.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Ok, langsam verstehe ich das^^


----------



## Zoon (4. August 2013)

Die letzten V4 waren Wimre im Ford Capri ... also schon ein bissel her. 

Wobei die alten Arese V6 im Alfa sind auch schöne Motoren vom Sound her als wie auch die Optik mit den verchromten Ansaugrohren. Die 4 Zylinder bei Alfa haben auch generell nen guten Klang


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. August 2013)

Der 4 Zylinder Boxer vom Alfa Romeo 146 ist ne Pracht, klasse Sound.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

@erbsen: dann noch mit T-Spark und die Kiste geht richtig ab

Als mein Vater den 159 gekauft hat war folgendes:

Alfa musste das Auto liefern, war mit den eigenen Motoren aber noch nicht so weit, deswegen verbauten sie in der ersten Orgie glaube Opelmotoren, mein Vater hat speinen und hat wegen Motorschäden rund 5000  Schweizer Franken hingeblättert, aber das war halt der Preis, den er weniger zahlen musste, weil er den Opelmotor genommen hat^^
Ist blöd gelaufen, er hätte im Nachhinein lieber den Alfa Motor drin, aber jetzt ist das auch schon ein paar Jährchen her...


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> @erbsen: dann noch mit T-Spark und die Kiste geht richtig ab
> 
> Als mein Vater den 159 gekauft hat war folgendes:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich noch ganz dunkel dran erinnere hat opel von Fiat Dieselmotoren bekommen, und im Gegenzug Fiat (Alfa) einen GM-Motor (also Opel)....das war aber nicht der 1,8er, sondern der 2,2er.

Bei Motorenklangbildern kann man sich ja streiten....aber ein 4-Zylinder fällt da bei mir schonmal komplett durch, nicht umsonst basteln sich da die ganzen "Jung-Tuner" Sportluftfilter + Ofenrohre dran. Ein Vierzilynder klingt halt nicht.
 Um mal das datailierte beispiel SL350 (6-Zylinder) vs SL500 (8 Zylinder) aufzugreifen, so finde ich den 8-Zylinder um WELTEN besser......Niedrige Drehzahlen: tiefes grummeln......Hohe Drehzahlen: Brüllen --> so muss es sein.


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Alfa verbaut noch immer viele Opel Benzin Motoren. Im Gegenzug dazu gab es von Alfa den 1,9 Liter Turbo Diesel für Opel. Inzwischen hat Opel aber wieder eigene Diesel.

Ich fahre privat übrigens momentan auch einen Opel und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ist ein 2003er Vectra GTS mit 3,2 Liter V6.
Definitiv eines der besten Autos, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Hatte vorher einen 2006er E280 AMG. Der war dagegen richtig lahm.

Edit
Kann auch so gelaufen sein, wie mein vorredner sagte. Weiß ich nicht genau. Bei der SL Frage, stimme ich ihm voll und ganz zu.


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2013)

Nochmal ein "kleiner" Nachtrag zum V8..........wenn da ein 6 Zylinder besser klingen soll, weiß ich auch nicht weiter.....
 2011 Mustang GT Borla Exhaust - YouTube

....soooo muss dat!^^


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Stimmt, das war ein Generel Motors 1,8er Benzin 

Ich meine nur, dass wenn der 8 Zylinder auch nur 3,5 liter hubi hätte, dass er dann vom klang nicht an den 3,5er 6 zylinder rankommt! Wenn du mir jetzt mit dem Vergleich 3,5 vs. 5,0 ankommst... Das kann man nicht vergleichen!


Als bsp: 3,0 liter V8, da müssen die 3 lieter auf die 8 zylinder aufgeteilt werden! Dementsprechend hag jeder Zylinder weniger Hubi = etwas höherer sound.

Wenn man die 3,0 l als v6 hat = jeder zylinder hat etwas mehr hubi, also klingt dies etwas dumpfer, da aber meist der v8 mehr hubraum hat, klimgt der logischerweise auch besser


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Stimmt, das war ein Generel Motors 1,8er Benzin
> 
> Ich meine nur, dass *wenn der 8 Zylinder auch nur 3,5 liter hubi hätte*, dass er dann vom klang nicht an den 3,5er 6 zylinder rankommt! Wenn du mir jetzt mit dem Vergleich 3,5 vs. 5,0 ankommst... Das kann man nicht vergleichen!


 
Sowas kommt aber sehr selten vor, da fallen mir spontan nur Rover und Jaguar ein......und zwar nur alte.
Ich bleib dabei V8 =


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Aber ein 1,8 l V8 () hätte schlechteren sound als ein 1,8 l V6


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Beides nicht existent.

3,2l und 3,7l V8 hatte doch Audi, oder hat sogar noch?


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2013)

3,2l V8 war der Standardmotor der "kleinen" Ferraris in den 80er (inkl. dem von meinem Dad).
Die brauchen halt Drehzahl und klingen entsprechend wenn man die erreicht.


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Als bsp: 3,0 liter V8, da müssen die 3 lieter auf die 8 zylinder aufgeteilt werden!



Ich könnte wetten, damit hast Du gerade etwas erklärt was hier noch keiner der Anwesenden wusste


----------



## Zoon (4. August 2013)

auf die Spitze getrieben: 1.5 Liter 16 Zylinder  - aber klingt geil: 

BRM V16 Engine Sound - YouTube





aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei Motorenklangbildern kann man sich ja streiten....aber ein 4-Zylinder fällt da bei mir schonmal komplett durch.



Naja kommt drauf an. So ein Honda Type R Motor klingt schon geil. Oder der im Subaru WRX was aber daran liegt: Boxermotor.

Laut BMW ist das optimale Zylindervolumen 500ccm. Deswegen die meisten Motoren bei denen 2 Liter Vierzylinder oder 3 Liter 6 Zylinder oder 4 Liter V8, der kommende 3 Zylinder Turbo 1.5er


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Das ist nicht nur bei BMW so. Das ist seit Mitte der 80er bei allen so.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Kennt ihr den Alfa Romeo 8C?
Der musste von Alfa runtergedrosselt werden, da er sonst schneller als das Flaggschiff von Ferrari wär 
Jetzt ist er fast genauso schnell...


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Echt? Hast du dazu eine Quelle?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2013)

Zum Thema Klang beim V8: Der Hubraum alleine ist für einen hohen/tiefen Klang nur teilweise verantwortlich.
Man muss auch die AGA betrachten, sowie Bauform des Motors ( Flat-/ Crossplane ) sowie die Zündabfolge der Zylinder


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Das ist klar, denke ich. Hier wird mMn grad die gleiche Bauweise verglichen.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klang beim V8: Der Hubraum alleine ist für einen hohen/tiefen Klang nur teilweise verantwortlich.
> Man muss auch die AGA betrachten, sowie Bauform des Motors ( Flat-/ Crossplane ) sowie die Zündabfolge der Zylinder



Wenn man sich nur einen Federkrümmef sinbaut, klingt der 2,2er speedster von meinem vater schon noch geiler, dann hat er noch so nen komischen schlauch zum Sportfilter (der war kaputt) ersetzt: mit ner PET flasche, jetzt klingt das wie eine 5,0 liter maschine!


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. August 2013)

Der Porsche 944 hat 2,5l Hubraum auf 4 Zylinder. Einer der schönsten 4 Zylinder Sounds wie ich finde.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

So schade wie es ist: porsche färt in der schweiz so oft rum wie hier Mercedes...
Aber sind halt Schweizer^^


----------



## Zoon (4. August 2013)

genauso isses. die DTM fährt z.B Flatplane aber der Klang ist von der Lautstärke abgesehen so langweilig wie ein Corsa 1.2


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur einen Federkrümmef sinbaut, klingt der 2,2er speedster von meinem vater schon noch geiler, dann hat er noch so nen komischen schlauch zum Sportfilter (der war kaputt) ersetzt: mit ner PET flasche, jetzt klingt das wie eine 5,0 liter maschine!


 
Fächerkrümmer heißt das Bauteil 
Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, das der ansatzweise wie ein 5l V8 klingt


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. August 2013)

Mein 50ccm Roller hört sich auch ein wenig wie ein V8 an. Bzw. ein V8 wie mein Roller


----------



## Balomanja (4. August 2013)

Auch wenns nicht zur Diskussion passt:
Ich fand den Mclaren auf Video und Bild nie sonderlich schön, aber ich habe ihn im Urlaub jetzt das erste mal in live gesehen und mit der Farbe sieht das Auto richtig gut aus.


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2013)

Rot ist im Allgemeinen wieder "in", ein Trend der mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt. Immer nur Schwarz, Weiß, Silber, Grau ist auch irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Stimmt. Das sieht aber schon fast so aus, als ob da eine Schicht chrom drunter wäre. Eine Chromatische Oberfläche hat ja auch der elektro SLS.


----------



## 1821984 (4. August 2013)

Naja die ersten Ferrari hatten 2l Motoren auf 12 Zylinder verteilt

Und ein optimales Volumen im Zylinder ist ne relative Aussage. Ich denke je nach Auslegung des Motors kommt es auf Bohrung und Hub an. Ein Langhuber ist eher weniger auf Drehzahl ausgelegt.


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> Aber ein 1,8 l V8 () hätte schlechteren sound als ein 1,8 l V6



Ein 1.8L V6 kann z.B. besser klingen als ein 3.5L V6 oder 3.5L V8. Die Baujahr ist entscheidender als der Hubraum, ein 4L R4 würde auch nicht besser klingen als ein 1.0L V6. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mit was für nem Auto bist du gefahren?


 
Skyline R33 400PS


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> [...] Die Baujahr ist entscheidender als der Hubraum[...]


 
 Warum ist nun gerade das Baujahr entscheidender  ?


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

Bauform  Irgendwie... keine Ahnung warum ich Baujahr geschrieben habe. Wahrscheinlich weil ich nebenbei noch nach Autos bei Mobile geschaut habe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bauform  Irgendwie... keine Ahnung warum ich Baujahr geschrieben habe. Wahrscheinlich weil ich nebenbei noch nach Autos bei Mobile geschaut habe.


 
Ich wollte schon sagen, weil Baujahr konnte ich mir bei bestem Willen nicht erklären


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Wieder die Autosprache...
Was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen R4, V6 usw, ich hjnterblicke das iwie nicht


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

V6 = V Form mit 6 Zylinder also zwei 3 Zylinder Blöcke die über eine Kurbelwelle laufen 
R6 = Reihen Form mit 6 Zylinder, also alle Zylinder in einem Block nach Reihe angeordnet
B6 = Boxer Form mit 6 Zylinder, also zweils drei Zylinder die "gegeneinander" arbeiten. 

So ist es leicht erklärt. Der Buchstabe gibt die Bauform an und die Zahl dahinter die Anzahl der Zylinder. Dann gibt es noch z.B. einen VR6 der eine Mischung aus V und Reihenform ist. Unterscheidet sich im Winkel von einem V Motor.


----------



## Zoon (4. August 2013)

und VR Motoren

extremst der Bugatti Veyron, prinzipiel ein VVR16, VW sagt auch W16 - 2 VR8 Motoren in V Form


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Ok, jetzt habe ich es gecheckt...
Da ich mit dem handy auf dem miniaturbils von deinem profilbild wenig erkennen kann: welche beiden autos stehen denn da?


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

Nissan 100NX GTi und mein ehemaliger Nissan Sunny GTi


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Naja, meine mutter hat nen Ford C-Max 1,6 mit vollausstattung...
Mein Vater halt nen Opel Speedster als "funcar", den alfa 159 und nen 13 jahre alten pegeot 203^^

Wusstet ihr, dass man in der suisse den motor max 20% tunen darf (also ist nur chiptuning drin), zudem sind neonlichter verboten


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

13 Jahre alter Peugeot 203? Der wurde doch um die 50er gebaut... da ann was nicht stimmen. Was bedeutet hier überhaupt "Naja"


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Heute hab ich es mit den tippfehlern, einen 13 jahrealten 206  is mir gtade woanders auch passiert...

Naja: naja = satzeinleitung


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Ich hätte gewettet, damit hast du den Nissan bewertet und ich glaube, ihm ging es auch so.

Das mit der Unterbodenbeleuchtung ist nicht nur in der Schweiz so, sondern hier auch. Einstiegsbeleuchtung geht aber.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Logik adeeee^^

Was haltet ihr von Chrome Spinnerfelgen?


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Das ist leicht zu beantworten. *Nichts!
*
Würde die auch gern mal bei Tempo 280 sehen...


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hätte gewettet, damit hast du den Nissan bewertet und ich glaube, ihm ging es auch so.


 
Definitiv, würde mich aber nicht wirklich ärgern. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben, aber so offen härt man das eher selten. 

@DeluxeBaerchen 
Wenn du B.A. bist und den Team Bus vom A-Team fährst... ok. Aber an 99% der Autos passen Chromfelgen meiner Meinung nicht. Spinnerfelgen schon gar nicht. Die heißen nicht ohne Grund so wie sie heißen...


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Da stimme ich dir zu, aber geile alufelgen passen an due meisten autos


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

wo wir gerade bei felgen sind, was haltet ihr von den felgen?
die sollen nächstes jahr mein sein


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Nette dinger, preis?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

Grundsätzlich mein Geschmack außer das Logo in der Mitte 
Kommt dazu natürlich immer auf die Größe an !


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

19" oder 20"
Nabendeckel kommt dann einer von BMW drauf
je nach größe 1400-1700


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

Na dann, wat fragste da noch !


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

problem ist nur die kommen erst im januar 2014 auf den markt


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Gibts schon nen preis? Kenne mich bei felgen mal so garnicht aus...


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

19" um die 1400€
20" um die 1700€


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

Ach du grüne Neune...


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

ohne reifen versteht sich, vernünftige kosten auch nochmal 1000€
Preis für die felgen ist aber in ordnung, fast schon "günstig".


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2013)

Die heutige Zeit ist schon komisch, man bezahlt immer deutlich mehr für weniger Material, wir Menschen sind schon blöd


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Das ist vom Preis doch ganz gut. Früher hatte ich mal eine Sonderedition von BBS, die musste ich unbedingt haben. 482 Euro das Stück. Nach etwa einem halben Jahr hat dann mein bester Kumpel, zwei davon komplett ruiniert. Wirklich ärgerlich sowas.


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

Echte BBS Le Mans kostet in 19" ca 3500euro
kein wunder warum BBS insolvent ist


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2013)

Original ist meist teurer, aber für mich immer noch erste Wahl. Nach fast 20 Jahren mit Zubehörfelgen würde ich jetzt nur noch auf ein jeweiliges Modell des Herstellers zurückgreifen. Sieht fast immer stmmiger aus, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Daher habe ich mich für Standard M5 entschieden.  Mein(e) Traumkombi


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

Die Radius RSF 11 Forget kosten 4200Euro als 18", wollte mir letztens welche kaufen. Aber waren mir einfach zu teuer... das Geld steck ich lieber weiter ins Motortuning. Hab ich bedeutend mehr von meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

Ja Original ist immer besser, aber wen der Preis der Felge 3 mal so hoch ist wie eine nachbau, die getüvt ist, seh ich es nicht ein die teurere zu kaufen.

wobei das auch auf die felge und das auto ankommt, die M5 felgen haben ne ziehmlich Krasse ET die kriegste nicht so leicht unter "normale" autos.
da würde ich auch schon fast ein getüvten nachbau vorziehen.
wo sollen die den drauf?

den preis kann ich toppen
20 Zoll ROTIFORM Schmiedefelgen für Mercedes AMG Black Series 63 65 CL S SL NEU | eBay


----------



## 8800 GT (4. August 2013)

Mein neuer Wagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. August 2013)

@ Riverna : Rate mal, warum die Forget heißen


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> wobei das auch auf die felge und das auto ankommt, die M5 felgen haben ne ziehmlich Krasse ET die kriegste nicht so leicht unter "normale" autos.
> da würde ich auch schon fast ein getüvten nachbau vorziehen.
> wo sollen die den drauf?


 
Draufstecken, fertig. Einfacher geht es nun wirklich nicht. Die Nachbauten dieser Felgen taugen nichts. Es gibt im Internet genügend Berichte, dass Leute diese Felgen wegen schlagender Lenkung und Vibrationen wieder verkaufen mussten. Billige Nachbauten haben leider oft nicht die Qualität der Originale, und wenn ich dann noch wie in deinem Beispiel (Z Performance) die TÜV-Austria-Gutachten sehe, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich. Da wird für wenig Geld eine nationale Freigabe erkauft, die später in vielen Fällen vom KBA wieder zurückgezogen wird. Ich wäre da vorsichtig, wenn eine Felge auch was leisten können soll und nicht nur durch die Gegend geschoben wird.


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

Bei Z performance sind mir noch keine fälle bekannt
einfach draufstecken ist bei den M3 felgen z.b. nicht, auf nem normalen coupe passen sie hinten nicht da sie zu breit sind, das meinte ich


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2013)

Das ist bei der 5er-Reihe glücklicherweise anders. Der M5 hat zwar vorne 1cm breitere Kotflügel, ansonsten ist lediglich die Bereifung anders. Daher gibt es auch bei allen anderen Modellen kein Problem. Mag Glück sein, aber Karosseriearbeiten wären ein nogo ...aus dem Alter bin ich raus.


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Die hier (BBS RW II, 18") hatte ich auch recht lange: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Radius RSF 11 Forget kosten 4200Euro als 18",


 




Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Riverna : Rate mal, warum die Forget heißen



Ich wollte mir mal anschauen, für welche Schönheiten man 4200 € hinlegen muss.

Leider fand ich keine "Radius RSF 11 Forget" Felgen.  

Riverna meint bestimmt Schmiedefelgen und keine Felgen zum Vergessen. 

Ich hab nur "Radius RSF11 (Forged)" gefunden. 

Gefallen mir trotzdem nicht. Und schon garnicht zu dem Preis!


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2013)

Einteilig und etwas flacher in 17" als Serienfelge auf dem alten Cross-Polo. Sehr schick.


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

das ist für mich nämlich auch ein nogo
wobei einfach so eintragen ist da auch nicht, dafür braucht man von bmw noch ein festigkeitsgutachten weil die ja ursprünglich nicht für den normalen 5er gebaut sind.
aber naja so ist das hier nunmal.


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Das waren die RW (ohne II), heißt ohne die Nieten.


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2013)

Die Bescheinigung gibt es über den Kundenservice kostenlos und innerhalb von 2 Tagen. Bei einer Traglast von 700kg pro Felge ist das Eintragen dann nur noch Formsache. Schön, wenn man Kollegen hat, die nach §21 eintragen dürfen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2013)

Ich glaube Klutten hat von der ganzen Eintragungs- und Genehmigungsgeschichte mehr Ahnung als viele andere von euch zusammen ...


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2013)

Du hast es gut 
aber ansonsten teile ich die Einstellung immer Originale Teile zu kaufen.
ich hab mir auch den originalen BMW Performance Spoiler für 400 € gekauft, bei ebay gibt es nachbauten für einen Bruchteil...


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gefallen mir trotzdem nicht. Und schon garnicht zu dem Preis!


 
Wie gut das dass für mich kein Kaufargument wäre. Und sich an einem Flüchtigkeitsfehler so hochzuziehen, ist schon arg kleinlich.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und sich an einem Flüchtigkeitsfehler so hochzuziehen, ist schon arg kleinlich.



Sorry!


----------



## Beam39 (5. August 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mein neuer Wagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schnieke! Überlege zur Zeit echt ob ich meinen nicht doch lieber gegen nen 130i eintausche. Hab mir zwar paar 540er angeguckt aber die Kiste bleibt halt schwer, ich will was agiles, schnelles und spritziges fahren.. Was hat der dich gekostet wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> Echte BBS Le Mans kostet in 19" ca 3500euro
> kein wunder warum BBS insolvent ist


 
Das Geld würde ich für die BBS bezahlen, wenn ich welche will ^^
Hab für meine OZ Ultraleggera's in 15" auch knapp 1000€ bezahlt... für 15" felgen..

Hab sonst noch 2 Sätze mehrteilige BBS Felgen original von BMW in 17" bei mir in der Halle liegen...
Und nen Satz OZ Superleggera in 18"

da halt ich momentan nen auge drauf...
die werde sicher an die 2000€ gehen.
Bmw Hartge Felgen e30 e36 m3 sehr selten Rarität e39 e34 e60 uvm. | eBay

Für Felgen kann man nen Haufen geld ausgeben, auch gebraucht noch.. aber da bekommt man sein Geld immer wieder.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Schnieke! Überlege zur Zeit echt ob ich meinen nicht doch lieber gegen nen 130i eintausche. Hab mir zwar paar 540er angeguckt aber die Kiste bleibt halt schwer, ich will was agiles, schnelles und spritziges fahren.. Was hat der dich gekostet wenn man fragen darf?


 
e34 baureihe?


----------



## Beam39 (5. August 2013)

e39, den fahre ich ja aktuell als 525d und bin, bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten, sehr zufrieden mit dem Dicken, aber er bleibt halt dick . Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Diesel und will, wiegesagt, was sportlicheres fahren. Ich bin ja sehr oft mit dem z4 meiner Freundin unterwegs, das sind Welten, und selbst ein 540er bleibt trotz des Sahne-V8s und Sportfahrwerk irgendwo klobig und ist nicht zu vergleichen mit solchen Rennsemmeln, zumal der 540er mir sowieso nur als Schalter ins Haus kommen würde, und bis man da was halbwegs passendes findet..

Soviel Kofferraum und Platz für 5 Leute brauch ich eigentlich nie, deshalb frag ich mich desöfteren wieso ich dann Sinnlos son Dickschiff durch die Gegend bewege, aber ich häng halt sehr an der Optik dieses Autos.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2013)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mein neuer Wagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Langsam wechseln alle zum 1er 
Schöner 130i. Noch die Blacklines vom FL rein und dann sieht er von hinten noch eine ganze Ecke frischer aus 
( Btw. wenn du noch Sachen verändern willst, ab ins 1erForum, wenn nicht, lass die Anmeldung bleiben, da man als aktives Mitglied im Forum erst recht was am Auto verändern wird  )




fatlace schrieb:


> Echte BBS Le Mans kostet in 19" ca 3500euro
> kein wunder warum BBS insolvent ist


 
Felgen würde ich mir auch immer gebraucht kaufen. Die LM kosten gebraucht in 19" ca. 1300€
( meine Felgen musste ich nur neu kaufen, da es noch keine gebrauchten gibt )


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

Sodele, eben die ersten 3 Fahrstunden hinter mich gebracht.
War soweit ganz OK...aber ey.....beide Hände ans Lenkrad...ihr glaubt nicht wie nervig das war


----------



## Zappaesk (5. August 2013)

Das ist nicht nervig, sondern eine Selbstverständlichkeit! Aber das lernst du schon noch...


----------



## aloha84 (5. August 2013)

@watercooled

Wenn du einmal einem unvorhergesehenden Hinderniss ausweichen musstest, weißt du warum man mit zwei Händen am Lenkrad fährt!


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. August 2013)

Ich hab heute meine 5. Fahrstunde, mich stört es garnicht beide Hände am Lenkrad zu halten. Eher stört mich das Fahrschulfahrzeug, bin gestern mit dem Auto von meinem Vater gefahren und dort ist alles viel knackiger, wie das Getriebe in die Gänge findet und wieder hinaus.. Totaler Unterschied im Gegensatz, nunja jeder lernt halt mit dem Fahrzeug von der Fahrschule und deshalb auch der Zustand..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. August 2013)

Ich habe im Golf 5 mit 140 PS meine Pappe gemacht.


----------



## der_yappi (5. August 2013)

Bei mir wars nen IVer Golf mit Diesel - aber wie viel PSd er hatte weiß ich nicht.
War glaub aber schon dreistellig.


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

Meins ist n 170PS Golf 7. Ich mag ihn nicht. Garnicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meins ist n 170PS Golf 7. Ich mag ihn nicht. Garnicht.


 
170 gibt es um G7 nicht, soweit ich weiß.




watercooled schrieb:


> Sodele, eben die ersten 3 Fahrstunden hinter mich gebracht.
> War soweit ganz OK...aber ey.....beide Hände ans Lenkrad...ihr glaubt nicht wie nervig das war


 
Ich fahre auch so gut wir immer mit 2 Händen am Lenkrad. 
Du kannst halt wesentlich schneller reagieren/ korrigieren.
Ganz besonders merkst du das auf einer Rennstrecke und in Verbindung mit leicht angewinkelten Armen, also nicht auf der Rücksitzbank sitzend, dann hat man das Fahrzeug viel mehr unter Kontrolle, ich spreche aus Erfahrung 
5std gefahren bei nasser, kalter Strecke ( Asphalt temp 0,7 Grad ) immer am Limit ohne DSC unterwegs und kein mal abgeflogen/gedreht ( einmal musste ich mit 30km/h die Lenkung aufmachen und ins Kies, zu spät gebremst ) und das Auto war wirklich am tanzen.
Mit einer schlechten Sitzposition wäre ich das ein oder andere mal abgeflogen/ hätte mich gedreht und seitdem fahre ich immer in den Sitzpositionen wie auf der Strecke, einfach, weil es viel sicherer ist


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

Der ist gechipped, anscheinend hat der irgendwie eine Anfahrschwäche und durch den Chip soll untenrum bissel mehr kommen.
Laut Fahrlehrer sinds 170PS. Hab mich aber mit dem G7 noch ned auseinandergesetzt, kp welche Motorisierungen es da gibt.


----------



## BlindxDeath (5. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> e39, den fahre ich ja aktuell als 525d und bin, bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten, sehr zufrieden mit dem Dicken, aber er bleibt halt dick . Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Diesel und will, wiegesagt, was sportlicheres fahren. Ich bin ja sehr oft mit dem z4 meiner Freundin unterwegs, das sind Welten, und selbst ein 540er bleibt trotz des Sahne-V8s und Sportfahrwerk irgendwo klobig und ist nicht zu vergleichen mit solchen Rennsemmeln, zumal der 540er mir sowieso nur als Schalter ins Haus kommen würde, und bis man da was halbwegs passendes findet..
> 
> Soviel Kofferraum und Platz für 5 Leute brauch ich eigentlich nie, deshalb frag ich mich desöfteren wieso ich dann Sinnlos son Dickschiff durch die Gegend bewege, aber ich häng halt sehr an der Optik dieses Autos.


 
ich fahr ja nen Touring und nen MX5, bin seit über nem jahr maximal zu zweit im auto gefahren..hab sonst immer muttis Dieselpanzer genommen 
hab mich vorgeraumer zeit nach e34 540i ausschau gehalten... die die hier in der umgebung rumstanden, waren alle fertig mit der welt.


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch so gut wir immer mit 2 Händen am Lenkrad.
> Du kannst halt wesentlich schneller reagieren/ korrigieren.
> Ganz besonders merkst du das auf einer Rennstrecke und in Verbindung mit leicht angewinkelten Armen, also nicht auf der Rücksitzbank sitzend, dann hat man das Fahrzeug viel mehr unter Kontrolle, ich spreche aus Erfahrung
> 5std gefahren bei nasser, kalter Strecke ( Asphalt temp 0,7 Grad ) immer am Limit ohne DSC unterwegs und kein mal abgeflogen/gedreht ( einmal musste ich mit 30km/h die Lenkung aufmachen und ins Kies, zu spät gebremst ) und das Auto war wirklich am tanzen.
> Mit einer schlechten Sitzposition wäre ich das ein oder andere mal abgeflogen/ hätte mich gedreht und seitdem fahre ich immer in den Sitzpositionen wie auf der Strecke, einfach, weil es viel sicherer ist



Da verstehe ich das ja. Aber beim durche Stadt fahren finde ich das total nervig.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Da verstehe ich das ja. Aber beim durche Stadt fahren finde ich das total nervig.



Gehörst du etwa zu den Leuten die zu cool für ihren Fahrlehrer sind? 3 Fahrstunden auf dem Buckel und dann solche Aussagen!  Was willst du denn mit deiner 2. Hand machen?

Gerade in der Stadt ändern sich die Situationen binnen Sekundenbruchteilen und es ist höchste Konzentration gefragt! Es besteht permanent die Gefahr, dass einem Kinder, Tiere, Bälle oder sonst was vors Auto laufen oder irgendwelche Leute ihre Fahrertür am geparkten Auto aufreißen, Fahrradfahrer vor einem rumeiern oder auch Ladung verlieren, Autofahrer ohne zu blinken abbiegen, die Spur wechseln usw.

Wenn du mal ein wenig gefahren bist, dann fallen dir noch 1000 andere Gründe ein, warum man in der Stadt beide Hände am Lenkrad haben sollte. Es sind übrigens die gleichen Gründe wegen denen man sich in der Stadt deutlich enger ans Speedlimit anlehnen sollte wie z.B. auf der Autobahn...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. August 2013)

Ich fahre einen Seat Leon mit 106 Ps glaub ich waren das. Leistung finde ich hat er genug, nur die Kupplung ist super empfindlich, sobald man die Kupplung nur ein Tick zu schnell loslässt ist der Karton aus. Den Audi den ich gestern gefahren bin konnte ich im schlaf steuern wenn ich wollte.
Kein Vergleich zum Seat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gerade in der Stadt ändern sich die Situationen binnen Sekundenbruchteilen und es ist höchste Konzentration gefragt! Es besteht permanent die Gefahr, dass einem Kinder, Tiere, Bälle oder sonst was vors Auto laufen oder irgendwelche Leute ihre Fahrertür am geparkten Auto aufreißen, Fahrradfahrer vor einem rumeiern oder auch Ladung verlieren, Autofahrer ohne zu blinken abbiegen, die Spur wechseln usw.
> 
> Wenn du mal ein wenig gefahren bist, dann fallen dir noch 1000 andere Gründe ein, warum man in der Stadt beide Hände am Lenkrad haben sollte. Es sind übrigens die gleichen Gründe wegen denen man sich in der Stadt deutlich enger ans Speedlimit anlehnen sollte wie z.B. auf der Autobahn...


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gehörst du etwa zu den Leuten die zu cool für ihren Fahrlehrer sind? 3 Fahrstunden auf dem Buckel und dann solche Aussagen!  Was willst du denn mit deiner 2. Hand machen?
> 
> Gerade in der Stadt ändern sich die Situationen binnen Sekundenbruchteilen und es ist höchste Konzentration gefragt! Es besteht permanent die Gefahr, dass einem Kinder, Tiere, Bälle oder sonst was vors Auto laufen oder irgendwelche Leute ihre Fahrertür am geparkten Auto aufreißen, Fahrradfahrer vor einem rumeiern oder auch Ladung verlieren, Autofahrer ohne zu blinken abbiegen, die Spur wechseln usw.
> 
> Wenn du mal ein wenig gefahren bist, dann fallen dir noch 1000 andere Gründe ein, warum man in der Stadt beide Hände am Lenkrad haben sollte. Es sind übrigens die gleichen Gründe wegen denen man sich in der Stadt deutlich enger ans Speedlimit anlehnen sollte wie z.B. auf der Autobahn...



Nein so einer bin ich nicht. 
Ich bin ja in der Fahrschule um was zu lernen und nicht um mir insgeheim zu denken "Halt doch deine Klappe und lass mich so fahren wie ich will".
Müsste ich jetzt schnell irgendetwas ausweichen dann ist es doch viel geschickter zb meine linke Hand mit dem Lenkrad einmal rumzureißen als erst noch mit der zweiten Hand umzugreifen um das ja "Fahrschulgerecht" hinzukriegen.

Ich bin keiner von der "rechte Hand auf zwölf Uhr, Kopf zwischen die Sitze 1. Gang 7000rpm" Yalla Fraktion falls du das mit "cool" meintest.
Solche Leute lache ich immer aus.

Und er sagte mir noch ich würde Kupplungsschonenf fahren und ich solle mir das bitte abgewöhnen?


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gehörst du etwa zu den Leuten die zu cool für ihren Fahrlehrer sind? 3 Fahrstunden auf dem Buckel und dann solche Aussagen!  Was willst du denn mit deiner 2. Hand machen?
> 
> Gerade in der Stadt ändern sich die Situationen binnen Sekundenbruchteilen und es ist höchste Konzentration gefragt! Es besteht permanent die Gefahr, dass einem Kinder, Tiere, Bälle oder sonst was vors Auto laufen oder irgendwelche Leute ihre Fahrertür am geparkten Auto aufreißen, Fahrradfahrer vor einem rumeiern oder auch Ladung verlieren, Autofahrer ohne zu blinken abbiegen, die Spur wechseln usw.
> 
> Wenn du mal ein wenig gefahren bist, dann fallen dir noch 1000 andere Gründe ein, warum man in der Stadt beide Hände am Lenkrad haben sollte. Es sind übrigens die gleichen Gründe wegen denen man sich in der Stadt deutlich enger ans Speedlimit anlehnen sollte wie z.B. auf der Autobahn...


 
Wobei ich ja sagen muss, in meiner Stadt kann ich dir die Straßen auf zwei Händen abzählen, auf denen man, wenns bremslig wird, noch ausweichen könnte. 
Aber stimmt schon das man mit beiden Händen am Lenkrad natürlich wesentlich sicherer unterwegs ist. 

Wenn ich aber zum Beispiel nach Oberhausen, Duisburg oder Essen fahre, wo 5 mal soviel Verkehr ist wie in meiner kleinen Stadt, da fahr ich mehr mit einer Hand als zu Hause, einfach weil die andere am Gang hebel sitzt.


@watercooled

Naja ich sehe nicht, das ich mit einer Hand mein Lenkrad schneller gedreht bekomme, als wenn ich zwei Hände dran hab und halt übergreife   Vor allem kann man mit einer Hand viel schlechter lenken, wenns drauf ankommt und mE ist die Gefahr mit zwei Händen geringer, die Kontrolle zu verlieren, wenn die eine Hand aus welchem Grund auch immer abrutscht. Manchmal beim Einparken ist eine Hand etwas zu schell und schon geht plötzlich der SCheibenwischer an  

Also zwei Hände sind aufjedenfall besser als eine Hand!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Müsste ich jetzt schnell irgendetwas ausweichen dann ist es doch viel geschickter zb meine linke Hand mit dem Lenkrad einmal rumzureißen als erst noch mit der zweiten Hand umzugreifen um das ja "Fahrschulgerecht" hinzukriegen.


 
Falsch, da man so leicht zu stark lenkt und das kann bei höheren Gschwindigkeiten zum Abflug führen. Meistens steht dann gerade dort ein Baum.


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

In meiner Region sind die Einwohnerzahlen 4 Stellig.
Sehr wenig Verkehr, 30kmh....


----------



## Klutten (5. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Müsste ich jetzt schnell irgendetwas ausweichen dann ist es doch viel geschickter zb meine linke Hand mit dem Lenkrad einmal rumzureißen als erst noch mit der zweiten Hand umzugreifen um das ja "Fahrschulgerecht" hinzukriegen.


 
Die Idee an sich ist ja nicht grundverkehrt, aber zu jeder Ausweichbewegung gehört auch immer eine Korrektur, die dich zurück in deine Spur bringt. Ausweichen mit einer Hand - sofern es die Linke ist - ist ja schön und gut, da am Lenkrad ziehen sehr einfach ist, aber die gleiche Hand wird dich in so einer Situation nicht wieder in die alte Spur bringen. 

An dieser Stelle würde ich mir wünschen, dass zu einer aktuellen Fahrausbildung auch ein Sicherheitstraining gehört, wie es z.B. auch beim Motorrad geübt wird. Das ist im wahren Autofahrerleben mehr wert, als jede stumpfe Fahrstunde. Routine und Erfahrung sind die Zauberwörter. Wenn man gewisse Situationen schon einmal geübt hat, ist die Überraschung alleine dann deutlich kleiner und die Sicherheit profitiert doppelt und dreifach.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. August 2013)

> An dieser Stelle würde ich mir wünschen, dass zu einer aktuellen Fahrausbildung auch ein Sicherheitstraining gehört, wie es z.B. auch beim Motorrad geübt wird. Das ist im wahren Autofahrerleben mehr wert, als jede stumpfe Fahrstunde. Routine und Erfahrung sind die Zauberwörter. Wenn man gewisse Situationen schon einmal geübt hat, ist die Überraschung alleine dann deutlich kleiner und die Sicherheit profitiert doppelt und dreifach.



Genau das gleiche habe ich am Ende meiner bestandenen Fahrprüfung auch gesagt. Dazu habe ich auch angemerkt, dass ich mich nicht sicher auf den Straßen fühle


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

Ich werd mich am ende auch nicht richtig sicher fühlen, im gegenteil.
Wer glaubt das er nach 20 Fahrstunden Auto fahren kann hat mMn einen anner Klatsche.
Ich werd auch direkt nach dem FS nach Leonberg fahren und nen großes Fahrsicherheitstraining machen.


----------



## Cleriker (5. August 2013)

Warte lieber etwas damit. Wenn du ein etwas besseres Gefühl für das Auto entwickelt hast, reagierst du ganz anders und verinnerlichst das dortige besser. Vorher ist das immer etwas seltsam.
Übrigens ist so ein Training wirklich nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Wenn ich da mein Training mit der Realität (kasseler Berge, Winter, 260 km/h) vergleichen sollte, so hätte mir das nur wenig geholfen. Erst das Gefühl fürs fahren (das nur das fahren selbst bringt) hilft dir, in so einer Situation ruhig zu bleiben.


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> (kasseler Berge, Winter, 260 km/h)


 
Zwischen Göttingen und Fulda ist die A7 doch nur bergauf "zum Abschuss freigegeben", bergab zwischen 80 (bei Nässe) und 120 - wie kommst du da auf 260 ? Ich fahre die Strecke bisschen öfter...


----------



## Cleriker (5. August 2013)

Der Bekannte mit dem SL55 von dem ich die teuren Autos fahren darf, meinte damals so bescheuert da lang ballern zu müssen. Ich selbst fahre grundsätzlich nur innerhalb der Toleranz. Es gibt immer noch genug Möglichkeiten schnell zu fahren auf Strecken, die das auch erlauben. Der Idiot hat sich damals erschrocken und meinte bei dem Tempo bergab eine Vollbremsung machen zu müssen. Ich hab dann seinen Fuß von der Bremse gestoßen und die Kiste in die Spur gezogen.
Erst kurz danach ist mein Puls dann durch die Decke gegangen und ich musste ihn anbrüllen, um Druck abzulassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. August 2013)

Das mit dem Fahrsicherheitstraining ist löblich, allerdings solltest du da ein halbes Jahr oder so warten und nicht direkt nach der Prüfung hinfahren. Ein wenig Fahrroutine sollte man schon haben. Da wirst du dann schon sehen warum man 2 Hände am Lenkrad braucht. 

Im übrigen für ein normales Ausweichmanöver muss man in den aller seltensten Fällen so ne Lenkbewegung machen, dass man umgreifen muss. Das brauchts dann eher wenn man schon in ner instabilen Lage ist und das Auto abfangen muss. Das ist aber definitiv nix für Fahranfänger und muss vor allem so schnell geschehen, dass man damit definitiv überfordert ist als Neuling. 

Nach dem normalen Fahrertraining kann ich dann auch noch ein Aufbautraining empfehlen. hab ich zwar selber mangels Notwendigkeit (meine Lehrgänge zahlt mein Arbeitgeber) nie selbst beim ADAC oder wer das auch sonst immer macht belegt. Aber schaden kann das sicher nix auch mal aus hohem Tempo eine Vollbremsung (ggf. auch in ner Kurve o.ä. Schweinereien) gemacht zu haben.

Mein letztes Training am Salzburgring war interessant ausgelegt, zuerst hat man einige Dinge geübt und dann gelernt und die letzten 4h haben die einem gezeigt was man alles nicht kann... Praktisch als Warnschuss. Immerhin ich habe bestanden und das war gut so!


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2013)

Ich hab ein Fahrsicherheitstraining von meiner Fahrschule und dem ADAC geschenkt bekommen, werde ich demnächst auch machen. 

Aber direkt nach der Prüfung bringt echt nichts. Erstens fährt man dann erstmal nicht weiter mit dem Fahrschulwagen. Wenn sollte man mit dem eigenen Wagen hin, immerhin ist man mit dem dann vertraut. Dazu ist man nach nem halben Jahr auch wesentlich sicherer, an Dinge an die man Anfangs noch scharf nachdenkt, laufen dann schon recht automatisch ab (z.B. das Schalten, am Anfang überlegt man noch beim Schalten, später nicht mehr).

Dann macht das ganze auch Sinn.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2013)

Ich habe ein Jahr nachdem ich den FS hatte ein Sicherheitstraining gemacht. Insgesamt war es sehr interessant, denn zwischen kontrollierten Fahren und rutschendem Fahrzeug lagen in der Praxis nur 2-3 km/h. Insgesamt sehr empfehlenswert. So ein Training hat aber nicht nur Vorteile, wenn man das so ausdrücken kann. Danach weiss man wo die Grenzen des Autos sind und einmal habe ich mich dabei ertappt, dass eher zu schnell die Autobahnauffahrt genommen habe. Da muss man sich dann schon auch etwas zurück nehmen, auch wenn man weiss, dass da noch etwas mehr gehen würde. 
Im Winter mache ich dann noch ein BMW Training im Schnee, bin gespannt 

PS: Zur Diskussion Lenkrad mit einer Hand festhalten. Das ist zwar bequem aber man hat nicht mehr die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug die es im "Ernstfall" braucht. Also gleich in der Fahrschule angewöhnen mit 2 Händen zu fahren, denn alles was man sich dort schon früh angewöhnt macht man auch, wenn man später alleine ist.


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

Ok dann werde ich mit dem Sicherheitstraining noch eine Zeit warten.
Klar gehe ich da mit dem Auto hin das ich später mal fahren will sonst würds ja wenig sinn machen. 

Zur Lenkrad Sache....ich werds mir wohl angewöhnen müssen,
In der Prüfung ist das ja auch ein Punkt (auch wenns nervt  ).


----------



## kazzig (5. August 2013)

Ich meld mich mal zurück! Seit einem Monat wieder back to the roots bei Porsche (endlich nicht mehr als Student!) und letztes Wochenende ein schönes Erlebnis auf dem Hockenheimring mit dem 991 TOP gehabt. Ich bin 9 Runden gefahren und hatte ein gelbes T-Shirt drunter, danach konnte ich den Schweiß ausdrücken als wäre ich in Wasser gefallen.

Ich hatte damals das AMG Driver Training und muss sagen, dass Porsche eine ganz andere Dimension auf der Strecke ist...WoW!


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich mit dem Sicherheitstraining noch eine Zeit warten.
> Klar gehe ich da mit dem Auto hin das ich später mal fahren will sonst würds ja wenig sinn machen.
> 
> Zur Lenkrad Sache....ich werds mir wohl angewöhnen müssen,
> In der Prüfung ist das ja auch ein Punkt (auch wenns nervt  ).


 
Naja im Grunde bleibts jedem selbst überlassen. Ich denke am Ende liegt die Verteilung von EIn und Zweihändern bei 50/50


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2013)

Ich kann ja verstehen warum 
Naja sprechen wir in 5 Jahren nochmal drüber


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2013)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal zurück! Seit einem Monat wieder back to the roots bei Porsche (endlich nicht mehr als Student!) und letztes Wochenende ein schönes Erlebnis auf dem Hockenheimring mit dem 991 TOP gehabt. Ich bin 9 Runden gefahren und hatte ein gelbes T-Shirt drunter, danach konnte ich den Schweiß ausdrücken als wäre ich in Wasser gefallen.
> 
> Ich hatte damals das AMG Driver Training und muss sagen, dass Porsche eine ganz andere Dimension auf der Strecke ist...WoW!



Nice!


----------



## Cleriker (5. August 2013)

Kazzig, du arbetest bei Porsche? Sehr cool! Bekommt man da auch einen Dienstwagen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2013)

Ich glaube er arbeitet bei AMG.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (5. August 2013)

Nen C63 als dienstwagen...


----------



## McZonk (5. August 2013)

Er arbeitet nicht bei AMG sondern das kam imho immer etwas so rüber. Ein Praktikant oder Abschlussarbeiter im Rahmen seines Studiums ist noch lange kein Festangestellter...  übrigens sehr interessant dass du jetzt deinen "Arbeitgeber" wechselst, wo du du doch immer so von Mercedes/AMG geschwärmt hast.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2013)

Der Vorbesitzer meiner Kiste war zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade Pressesprecher von Porsche geworden. 
Und da so ein Panamera vier Türen hat, ist der ja eh viel praktischer mit den Kindern :fresse. .


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2013)

Audi hat echt Bremsprobleme. Unglaublich, dass ein "Premiumhersteller" das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt. Die RS Modelle schneiden da alle recht schlecht ab. 

http://www.speedweek.com/adacgtmasters/news/41917/Daniel-Keilwitz-Schwerer-Crash-in-Hockenheim.html

Aber Audi scheint gegenzusteuern und "revolutioniert" die Scheibenbremse. Gibts jetzt demnächst in Waveform. 

http://img2.caricos.com/2013_audi_rs4_avant_91.jpg&dim=1024x768


Vielleicht sollten die mal eher versuchen, ihre normalo-Bremsen auf die Reihe zu bekommen als so nen Schnickschnack zu entwickeln. Die Wellenform wird bei Karts, Fahrrad- und Mopedsbremsen übrigens schon seit Jahrhunderten verwendet.


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2013)

@Scholle

Für einen Autobild-Testbericht reichen aber die Bremsen. Da kann ne andere Marke im Vergleichstest 5 Meter vorher zu stehen kommen, und Audi bekommt nur einen gefühlten "halben Punkt Abzug".
....mit der Begründung: "Die Bremsen lassen sich sehr gut dosieren...."


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2013)

Volkswagen AG geschmierter Blätterwald! Alles Verbrecher!


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2013)

Stimmt schon. Die haben mal einen Vergleich zwischen einem Opel insignia mit 2.0l für 22.000 und einem Passat CC 3,2 Highline gemacht der mal eben etliche Tausend Euro mehr kostet. Da gab's dann für den Insignia Punktabzug für Komfort und einen brummigen, trägen Motor, aber kein Wort zum Preis. Die Ausgabe hab ich direkt zerrissen, so derbe hat mich das angekotzt.


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

So ein CC 3.6 wäre aber auch ein Auto für mich


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2013)

Was mich irgendwie ein bisl mehr nervt, sind deren Testkriterien im Allgemeinen.
Das fängt beim Motor an, da gibts als Kriterien nur: Laufruhe + 0-100 + Endgeschwindigkeit. Von Elastizität usw liest man da kaum was.
Erklärung Beispiel Autobild:

Motor 1: sehr laufruhig, 0-100 = 7,8sec , Vmax = 228, Verbrauch = 7,3 Liter
Motor 2: brummiger , 0-100 = 8,5 sec , Vmax = 226, Verbrauch = 6,5 Liter

Autobildurteil:
Motor 1 ist der klare Gewinner, trotz dem minimalen Mehrverbrauch.
Er ist durchzugstärker, spritziger und erreicht einen höheren Topspeed.
Motor 2 ist altbacken (rau wenn kalt), träge und am Ende auch langsamer.

Das Ergebnis ist nach ihren Kriterien durchaus stimmig und auch korrekt, aber im Extremfall kann sich bzgl. des *Motors *das Ergebnis auch drehen, wenn man sich andere Testergebnisse und Zusatzinfos anschaut.

Beispiel (nur die Zusatzinfos für gleiche Motoren):
Motor 1: 80-120 5. Gang = 8,5sec , Verbrauch bei 130 km/h = 6,7 Liter, Fahrzeuggewicht: 1400 kg
Motor 2: 80-120 5. Gang = 7,2sec , Verbrauch bei 130 km/h = 5,6 Liter, Fahrzeuggewicht: 1560 kg

Ergebnis:
Motor 2 ist auf einmal gar nicht so durchzugsschwach, er hat die bessere Elastizität beim typischen Überholvorgang auf der Landstraße(trotz des Mehrgewichts des Fahzeuges von 160kg) und Verbraucht bei Richtgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn einen guten Liter weniger. (lang übersetztes Getriebe?)
Also würde *ich* das jetzt effizient, statt "altbacken" nennen.



watercooled schrieb:


> So ein CC 3.6 wäre aber auch ein Auto für mich



Nein wäre es nicht, aus folgenden Gründen:^^
1. Du bist Fahranfänger!
2. Benzin ist teuer!
3. Du musst der Versicherung deine Seele verpfänden, da sie so teuer ist.....für DICH als Fahranfänger!
4. Wartung/Inspektion ist teuer
5. Reparaturen sind teuer
6. Steuern sind teuer (immerhin musst du die nur einmal im Jahr zahlen^^)

Also insgesamt ist das ein schönes Auto......aber leider teuer.^^


Grüße


----------



## computertod (6. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Audi hat echt Bremsprobleme. Unglaublich, dass ein "Premiumhersteller" das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt. Die RS Modelle schneiden da alle recht schlecht ab.
> 
> SPEEDWEEK ADAC GT Masters - Daniel Keilwitz: Schwerer Crash in Hockenheim
> 
> ...


 
Was soll eig diese Wellenform bringen?


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Was soll eig diese Wellenform bringen?



Weniger Gewicht. Bessere Belüftung. Bei CrossMotorrädern und Mountainbikes soll sich angeblich Schlamm nicht so schnell an die Bremsscheibe setzen.


----------



## Lee (6. August 2013)

Könnte vllt den ein oder anderen interessieren 
The Subaru BRZ STI is coming - BBC Top Gear

Subaru BRZ mit vernünftiger Motorisierung


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2013)

Ja könnte für den Einen oder Anderen interessant werden.
Aber da ich leider 100km am Tag fahren MUSS, kommt für mich nur ein Diesel in Frage .


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2013)

Wer hat eigentlich den größten Diesel im Angebot? Im Phaeton gibt es den 5,0 V10. Im A8 den 4,2. Mercedes hatte auch mal einen 4l V8, oder? Was hat BMW? Auch 4l V8?


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nein wäre es nicht, aus folgenden Gründen:^^
> 1. Du bist Fahranfänger!
> 2. Benzin ist teuer!
> 3. Du musst der Versicherung deine Seele verpfänden, da sie so teuer ist.....für DICH als Fahranfänger!
> ...



Och lass mich doch, der ist einfach geil  Mit nem R36 wär ich auch zufrieden 

Das mit dem BRZ STi habe ich vorher gelesen. Wird auch Zeit.
Aber dann bitte mit 2.5 Liter.

@Cleriker: Hatte BMW beim E65 nicht mal einen 4.5L V8 Diesel?


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2013)

@Cleriker

Na toll..... jetzt willst du mir Dieselmotoren schmackhaft machen die ich mir nicht leisten kann.


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Könnte vllt den ein oder anderen interessieren
> The Subaru BRZ STI is coming - BBC Top Gear
> 
> Subaru BRZ mit vernünftiger Motorisierung



Naja, 230 PS...


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2013)

Wieso? Den Phaeton mit 5L bekommt man meist günstiger als einen 2L Passat.


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2013)

Wartungskosten, Versicherung (bin bei 40%), Reparatur.....Verbrauch?
Gut beim Verbrauch wird er bei 200-250 km/h relativ effizient sein, im Vergleich zum Benziner.
Aber der Sinn meiner Dieselanschaffung soll ja eigentlich sparen sein....eigentlich


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2013)

Reparatur dürfte bei diesem Auto natürlich heftig werden. Versicherung müsste man gucken. Viele fahren davon nicht. Es könnte also sein, dass du nur eine Klasse höher kommst, oder auch zwei. Liegt ja auch am jeweiligen Vertrag. Der Verbrauch hält sich in Grenzen. Ich hatte den mal drei Tage und bin in der Zeit etwa 360-370 km über Land gefahren, mit einem Schnitt von 10,6 Liter. Das fand ich schon beeindruckend für so einen Motor. In der Strecke sind über 80 Ampeln, also so oft anfahren drin. (zur Arbeit gependelt)


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

Der Phaeton ist schon ein Gerät. Aber technisch anscheinend doch recht anfällig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich den größten Diesel im Angebot?


 
Ford hat einen 7,3l Powerstroke.


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2013)

10 Liter geht schon, das stimmt.
Aber bei der Kiste brauchen vermutlich nur die Reifen runter sein und schon wirds teuer.

Das dämliche ist halt dass ich meinen Nächsten schon so 6-7 Jahre fahren würde.
Ich fahre im Jahr zwischen 25t und 30tkm.......das sind dann knappe 200tkm.
Da kannst du also maximal einen Jahreswagen nehmen, bzw. einen Wagen der wenig KM (maximal 30-50tkm) auf der Uhr hat.
Also am liebsten wäre mir ein relativ aktuelles Modell, sparsam/effizient, bequem (fahre ja viel) und ein bisl sportlich....bzw ein bisschen "bumms"....gut kann von mir aus auch viel "bumms" haben.
Und schon ist man in der Preisliste bei 25-30t€..........voll teuer der Mist.


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2013)

Das stimmt. Was fährst du momentan?


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2013)

Den "Unverwüstlichen"! 
Astra G 1,8 (92kw) Bj 2001, 2005 für knapp 8000€ mit ca 40.000km gekauft, hat jetzt 235.000km runter und bekommt am Freitag einen neuen Zahnriemen + Zündkerzen.
Der kommt dann natürlich nicht in die Presse, sondern meine Lebensgefährtin fährt damit dann zur Abeit.....so 12km am Tag.
Der summt noch wie ein Bienchen und KEIN Rost^^.......und läuft und läuft und läuft.......


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

Ein Opel...ohne...Rost? Youre kidding


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ein Opel...ohne...Rost? Youre kidding


 
Vollverzinkt seit 1998.


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2013)

Meiner ist auch schon 10 Jahre alt und hat ebenfalls keine einzige Stelle, die zu rosten droht.
Wenn ich da beispielsweise an die Mercedes Vito denke...


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich den größten Diesel im Angebot? Im Phaeton gibt es den 5,0 V10. Im A8 den 4,2. Mercedes hatte auch mal einen 4l V8, oder? Was hat BMW? Auch 4l V8?


 
Audi Q7 v12. 6l, 500ps. Der ist in jeder Hinsicht übertrieben, gehört zu den am teuersten zu versichernden Fahrzeuge, abartig.


----------



## McZonk (6. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Audi Q7 v12. 6l, 500ps.


 Der Anblick des Rumpfmotors löste bei mir jedenfalls ein fettes WTF aus. Das ist ein jenseits Trümmer - ein Wunder dass er überhaupt zwischen die Querträger im Q7 passt. Wer der Gerät fahren will, muss sich allerdings auf dem Gebrauchtfahrzeugmarkt umschauen - die Produktion ist EOL (wenig verwunderlich bei den Produktionskosten und Stückzahlen... War halt reines Prestige).


----------



## Zoon (6. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieso? Den Phaeton mit 5L bekommt man meist günstiger als einen 2L Passat.


 
Hier steht so ein Eimer rum  für 9950 €. Wetten die nächste große Durchsicht kostet genausoviel   (da zu 99% die vorderen Querlenker platt sind bei den Trumm an Motor)


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der Anblick des Rumpfmotors löste bei mir jedenfalls ein fettes WTF aus. Das ist ein jenseits Trümmer - ein Wunder dass er überhaupt zwischen die Querträger im Q7 passt. Wer der Gerät fahren will, muss sich allerdings auf dem Gebrauchtfahrzeugmarkt umschauen - die Produktion ist EOL (wenig verwunderlich bei den Produktionskosten und Stückzahlen... War halt reines Prestige).


 
Ein Freund von mir ist den für 3 Tage gefahren, leider war ich für den Zeitpunkt nicht da und habs verpasst, aber irgendwie werd ich an die Kiste schon rankommen, auch wenns nur für 10 Minuten ist . Das Auto fährt hier halt oft rum, seh mindestens 2-3 Stück am Tag.

Der Motor wurde ja sogar mal in den R8 gequetscht und sollte auch in Serie gehen, blieb aber bei ein paar Promo-Fahrzeugen, Interesse blieb aus, hätte aber zugern mal nen Test gesehen von der Kiste.


@zoon, wenn das überhaupt langt. Die Problemliste von dem Motor samt Getriebe scheint schier unendlich lang zu sein.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. August 2013)

Im V12 Q7 bin ich mal mitgefahren als ich bei Audi ein Praktikum gemacht habe, ist schon ein paar Jahre her aber ich kann mich noch gut erinnern das er mehr als brutal gezogen hat..


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

Ich glaub bei dem Motor ists egal ob du jetzt bei 1500 oder bei 3500rpm voll drauf latschst oder


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. August 2013)

Das ist schon ziemlich heftig.. Gute 1000nm die da am Getriebe reißen. Ich weiß noch als ich dem Bock die Reifen bzw Felgen abnehmen sollte. Die Dinger hab ich kaum hoch bekommen.. 21" 275 oder 295 waren das..


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

Die größten Reifen die ich mal in der Hand hatte waren 345er in 19" von nem alten Porsche. Die standen auf ner Messe rum und ich hab mal eine angehoben.
Das sind Oschis  

Ab wann gibts eigentlich Nachteile beim Fahren mit zu breiten Reifen?


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2013)

Sobald die Breite der Reifen nicht mehr im Verhältnis zu der Kraft des Autos steht. Wenn man sich sinnlos breite Reifen raufzieht hat man keinerlei Vorteile sondern nur Nachteile, angefangen vom Verbrauch bis hin zur Performance etc. pp.


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Das ist schon ziemlich heftig.. Gute 1000nm die da am Getriebe reißen. Ich weiß noch als ich dem Bock die Reifen bzw Felgen abnehmen sollte. Die Dinger hab ich kaum hoch bekommen.. 21" 275 oder 295 waren das..


 
21" 295 habe wir auch. Verschleiß von Bremse und Reifen sind abartig.


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2013)

Ihr habt einen Q7 mit V12 Diesel? Ich dachte schon die wären ausgestorben bzw alle in die USA.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2013)

Diesel und USA? Hmm, denen ist 6liter hubraum des V12 sicher zu wenig, die nehmen lieber nen V8 mit 7-8 liter hubraum, auch wenn keine leistung bei rauskommt 
Ich glaube bar gekaufte Q7 V12 TDI gibt es in reinform  gar nicht, 99% gehören alle der bank...


----------



## ich558 (6. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr habt einen Q7 mit V12 Diesel? Ich dachte schon die wären ausgestorben bzw alle in die USA.



Nein aber den 4.2 TDI.


----------



## Zoon (6. August 2013)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Das ist schon ziemlich heftig.. Gute 1000nm die da am Getriebe reißen. Ich weiß noch als ich dem Bock die Reifen bzw Felgen abnehmen sollte. Die Dinger hab ich kaum hoch bekommen.. 21" 275 oder 295 waren das..



Der Motor war sogar auf die 1000 NM gedrosselt. Bzw der V10 TDI auf 750 NM .... Weil es kein standhafteres Getriebe gab. Oder die hätten bei Scania nachfragen sollen. Dann wäre das Auto aber gleich noch ne Tonne schwerer .. .wegen dem Getriebe


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

Warum schaffen die USA es eigentlich nicht mal sparsame, kleine Motoren zu bauen?
2 Liter Turbo haben die scheins noch nie gehört....


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2013)

Warum sollten sie? Da kostet der Sprit doch nix und ein V8 mit massig Hubraum fährt sich einfach besser als ein aufgeblasener 2L Motor. Ich würde es nicht viel anders machen... ausser das mir die Motoren zu wenig Leistung haben. Der 5.7L V8 von meinem Dad hat 180PS, der 3.5L V6 meiner Mutter 211PS... und mein kleiner R4 hat am meisten.


----------



## Cleriker (6. August 2013)

Die USA haben durchaus so kleine Motoren. Chevrolet z.B. hat dort ja einen im Cruze. Das Gegenstück zum Opel Ampera. Das sind dort aber Öko-karren und Exoten. So wie hier diese dreirädrigen solarautos/fahrräder.


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie? Da kostet der Sprit doch nix und ein V8 mit massig Hubraum fährt sich einfach besser als ein aufgeblasener 2L Motor. Ich würde es nicht viel anders machen... ausser das mir die Motoren zu wenig Leistung haben. Der 5.7L V8 von meinem Dad hat 180PS, der 3.5L V6 meiner Mutter 211PS... und mein kleiner R4 hat am meisten.


 
Ou ja, die fahren sich deutlich besser. Bin ab Heute für einige Zeit in nem 4.2 A6 mit 299ps unterwegs, ist durch und durch kein Flitzer und viel zu schwer, aber der v8 ist Sahne und klingt einfach so genial..


----------



## watercooled (6. August 2013)

Riverna, das ist auch noch etwas was mich wundert.
Warum brauchen die so abnormal viel Hubraum um eine so mickrige Leistung zu erzielen? 
Das was die aus 5 Litern holen schafft bei "uns" ja ein kleiner 4 Zylinder aus Papis Vertreterauto.


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2013)

Weil die reine Leistung in den Staaten egal ist, darfst da doch eh nicht rasen. Und mit 180PS hast du weniger Probleme als mit 360PS. Abgesehen davon haben die deutlich schlechteren Sprit als wir, bei dem Preis auch kein Wunder.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. August 2013)

naja, wenn wenigstens das drehmoment hoch wäre wenn schon die literleistung so lächerlich ausfällt, aber das ist es halt idR auch nicht... aber gut, selbst wenn die motoren besser wären, gäbe es den nächsten flaschenhals: die billigen und low-tech-mäßigen getriebe... Wenn ich mir die motoren von den amis heute so angucke denke ich mir jedesmal, dass die uhren dort vor rund 30 jahren stehengeblieben sind  Aber die kommen auch noch drauf, das öl wird auch dort teurer


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2013)

Ich find die Motoren nicht schlecht, gerade die alten Ami Motoren machen auch ohne Drehmoment und PS doch einiges an Spaß. Ist halt ein komplett anderes fahren als ein europäisches oder japanisches Fahrzeug.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. August 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, wenn wenigstens das drehmoment hoch wäre wenn schon die  literleistung so lächerlich ausfällt, aber das ist es halt idR auch  nicht... aber gut, selbst wenn die motoren besser wären


 
Das Drehmoment der Motoren ist hoch, es verpufft nur zu viel davon im Getriebe durch zu wenige und zu lang übersetzte Gänge, dazu noch risige Räder und hohes Gewicht. Motoren mit 6l Hubraum haben um die 550Nm. Der HEMI in meinem 300C hat z.B 525Nm. Das ist mehr als genug.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. August 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Motoren mit 6l Hubraum haben um die 550Nm. Der HEMI in meinem 300C hat z.B 525Nm. Das ist mehr als genug.



Ich glaube ihr redet von verschiedenen Dingen. Die großen Motoren mit wenig Literleistung haben auch wenig Drehmoment und die Varianten mit den 550Nm oder ähnlichem haben auch eine höhere Literleistung. Das hängt nunmal kausal zusammen. Bei 550Nm und 180PS dürfte die max Drehzahl ja sonst nur im Bereich eines erhöhten Standgases liegen...


----------



## Riverna (7. August 2013)

Der 5.7L V8 mit 180PS von meinem Dad hat trotzdem 380nm. So wenig finde ich das ansich nicht, klar es könnte mehr sein... aber wie Zappaesk schon sagt Drehmoment und Leistung hängen halt schon zusammen. Ein Motor mit wenig Leistung wird nie viel Drehmoment haben, ein Motor mit viel Leistung wird jedoch nie wenig Drehmoment haben. Wobei was ist viel und was ist wenig?


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2013)

Wenig Drehmoment sind mMn eindeutig alles unter 300Nm. Selbst mein 3,2er sauger hat 330Nm. Und das ist ein Opel. Die waren der Konkurrenz die letzten 12 Jahre immer hinterher.


----------



## Riverna (7. August 2013)

Dann habe ich auch wenig Drehmoment.
Dafür geht die Kiste aber ansich gut vorwärts, Drehmoment wird meiner Meinung nach eh überbewertet und ist mehr was für schaltfaule Leute.


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2013)

Haha, das mit schaltfaul merke ich mir. Echt klasse! 

Drehmoment ist aber grad bei Steigungen sehr angenehm. Es gibt so viele Kleinwagen mit 150-200 PS und 160-200 Mm, die kaum wieder beschleunigen, wenn die einmal bremsen mussten. Das sieht beispielsweise bei einem 3.0l Diesel mit 400 Nm ganz anders aus.

Rivera,
wir müssen natürlich auch immer Gewicht und Bauform berücksichtigen. Ein kastenwagen mit 130ps kommt manchen berg bei Gegenwind kaum hoch, während ein Polo mit 110 ps einfach an ihm vorbei fährt.


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2013)

Ganz ehrlich so rückständig finde ich die Ami-Motoren gar nicht.
Der Mustang 5.0 (kein shelby) hat 420 PS.....der Verbrauch ist mit 25 mpg angegeben, das ist doch voll ok?!
Mal davon ab muss man sich bei so einem Benziner keinen Kopf um defekte Tobolader oder einen verstopften Rußpartikelfilter machen.
Auch der neue V6 von Ford kommt Verbrauchs- und Leistungsmäßig ganz gut weg, 305PS 29mpg auf dem Highway....geht schon.

Preis-*Leistung *ist bei denen sowieso ein anderes Thema: 2014 Ford Mustang GT | The 2014 Ford Mustang GT | Ford.com


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2013)

doppelpost....sorry


----------



## Zappaesk (7. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wobei was ist viel und was ist wenig?



Absolut gesehen ist das natürlich ganz ordentlich, aber bezogen auf den Hubraum sind 67Nm/l natürlich ziemlich wenig. Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass halbwegs moderne Sauger im Bereich um 100Nm/l liegen.

Vorteil der Auslegung ist natürlich absolute Unkaputtbarkeit, Nachteil ist der hohe Verbrauch. Auf Vor- und Nachteile der Fahrbarkeit (schönes neudeutsches Wort Drivability) gehe ich nicht ein, das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2013)

Mein 1,8er hat 170Nm bei 3800 Umdrehungen......geht auch vorwärts.


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2013)

Ich hatte auch mal einen sehr flotten 1,8er. Aber wie ist die Beschleunigung von 130 auf 200 bei dir? Bei meinem war bis 160 alles gut und dann wurde der richtig träge. Der 3,2er dagegen merkt kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2013)

Bis 180 sehr flott.....ab 190 träge.....geht aber bis Tacho 220, laut Navi bin ich 214 gefahren.
Aber bei über 200 fallen dir da fast die Ohren ab, Motor läuft da mit über 6000 upm.....und dann die Wind- + Nebengräusche......ist wie DTM, nur langsamer.^^


----------



## Zappaesk (7. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Kleinwagen mit 150-200 PS und 160-200 Mm, die kaum wieder beschleunigen, wenn die einmal bremsen mussten. Das sieht beispielsweise bei einem 3.0l Diesel mit 400 Nm ganz anders aus.



Beschleunigung ist aber keine Frage des Moments, sondern rein der anliegenden Leistung (reine Physik: F=P/v) und des Gewichts (ebenfalls reine Physik: a=F/m) - gut, bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten kommt noch der Luftwiderstand relevant hinzu aber das lassen wir hier mal weg. Deswegen wird ein Kleinwagen mit der von dir angegebenen Leistung auch wieder ordentlich beschleunigen - zumindest dann, wenn der Fahrer die Leistung auch anlegt!


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2013)

Dann erklär mir mal wie der von mir genannte 3,0 Diesel mit 177 PS einem 2l 70 PS Scirocco in eben genanntem Szenario wegfahren kann? Der 3,0 war mein Signum und der Scirocco gehört meinem Schwager. Wir haben das also oft genug getestet.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal wie der von mir genannte 3,0 Diesel mit 177 PS einem 2l 70 PS Scirocco in eben genanntem Szenario wegfahren kann?



Nun bei einem Leistungsunterschied von über 100PS erübrigt sich mMn eine Erklärung.


----------



## Cleriker (7. August 2013)

Oha, das war natürlich ein Schreibfehler. Der Scirocco (Bj. 2012) hat 170 PS. Ist das 140PS Goal Modell, mit MTM Chip.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. August 2013)

Auch das erklärt sich recht einfach. Wie schon geschrieben spielt die anliegende Leistung und das Gewicht eine Rolle. Den Gewichtsunterschied der beiden Fahrzeuge kenne ich nicht und ich bin zu faul es zu recherchieren - ich würde aber mal tippen, dass der Opel ein wenig schwerer ist. Bleibt also die anliegende Leistung, deren Unterschied könnte man errechnen, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit und den Gang bzw. die Übersetzung kennt. Da dürfte der Unterschied liegen.

Was beim Beschleunigen nie eine Rolle spielt, dass ist der Hubraum, eher die Leistungsentfaltung bzw. das Ansprechverhalten und da gibt es Motoren jeden Hubraums die das gut oder auch schlecht machen.


----------



## watercooled (7. August 2013)

Gerade von den nächsten 2 Fahrstunden zurück.
Zur Lenkrad Sache: Wir haben uns jetzt auf eine "rechte Hand auf 4:30 und linke Hand auf 10:30 Stellung geeinigt"
Er hat seine 2 Hände und ich hab meine Bequemlichkeit 

Am Schluss wollt er mir noch zeigen wie man tankt, das war die einzige Situation in der ich mir dachte "Aaaalter seh ich so blöd aus" 

Aber ist n interessanter Diesel, der wird obenrum garnicht so zäh wie zB der hier im Passat.
Ich dachte ab und zu echt ich sitz in nem Benziner weil da alles so ruig und vibrationsarm abläuft.
Aber ich glaub das wär für mich trotzdem kein Auto, ich hätt gern lieber n Auto bei dem ich mitbekomm was um mich rum passiert....so wie der C2


----------



## Beam39 (7. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der 5.7L V8 mit 180PS von meinem Dad hat trotzdem 380nm.



Fährt dein Vater einen Jeep?


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2013)

Stimmt. Wir hatten in den 90ern mal ein Cherokee Limited. Der dürfte ähnliche Leistungsdaten gehabt haben.


----------



## watercooled (7. August 2013)

Der fährt doch den A Team Bus


----------



## McZonk (7. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Am Schluss wollt er mir noch zeigen wie man tankt, das war die einzige Situation in der ich mir dachte "Aaaalter seh ich so blöd aus"


Wofür besuchst du überhaupt noch die Fahrschule? Mach doch gleich die Prüfung?! 



watercooled schrieb:


> Aber ist n interessanter Diesel, der wird obenrum garnicht so zäh wie zB der hier im Passat.
> Ich dachte ab und zu echt ich sitz in nem Benziner weil da alles so ruig und vibrationsarm abläuft.


Und das schließt du jetzt woraus? Ich nehme jedenfalls nicht an, dass du den Passat auf einem Verkehrsübungsplatz dahingehend ausreichend bewerten kannst... Und Beifahrer- vs Fahrerplatz zu vergleichen ist etwas wie Birnen mit Äpfeln.

In Sachen Dämpfung von den R4 TDIs wird in letzter Zeit auch ne Menge unternommen. Bin gespannt zu welch Montageproblemen die massiven Dämmungen in nächster Zeit noch so führen werden.


----------



## 1821984 (7. August 2013)

Das liest sich alles als wenn man mit 200PS und knapp 300Nm heute nicht viel anfangen kann.
Als Auto zum fahren langt so ein Motor je nach Auslegung alle Mal und es gibt genug Leute denen das schon vorkommt als wenn sie in einer Rakete sind.
Mich interessiert da immer die Haltbarkeit von so kleinen Motoren wie sie im A45 AMG verbaut sind. Leichtbauweise an jeder Ecke und Kante und trotzdem wiegt der Eimer 1,8Tonnen (allgemeines Beispiel), da ist es kein Wunder das ich enorme Leistung brauche um das auch angemessen zu beschleunigen und dem Fahrer ein gewisses aha-Erlebnis ins Gesicht zu zaubern.

Und nur weil ich einen V8 mit 6,3 Liter fahre heißt das noch lange nicht das ein wesentlich kleinerer Motor das nicht auch Zustande bringt. Man muss immer berücksichtigen für welchen Anspruch etwas gebaut wird. Dann kommen Landesabhängige Gesetzte hinzu welche Teilweise erhebliche technische Entwicklungen mit sich ziehen nur damit irgendwelche Abgasnormen erfüllt werden usw..

Deshalb ist mir am wichtigsten "Das Teil muss halten" egal ob die 300Nm aus einem 1.6Liter oder aus einem 5,7Liter kommen. Alles andere ist mein persönliches Empfinden und ich entscheide mich wohl eher für den großen aber technisch gesehen ist er wohl eher einen Schritt zurück.


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> *Das liest sich alles als wenn man mit 200PS und knapp 300Nm heute nicht viel anfangen kann:*what:.


 
Das ist genau Das was ich auch nicht verstehe.
Zu hart finde ich immer wenn in irgendwelchen Magazinen bei diversen Dieseln (sagen wir mal 150-170PS, 320-350Nm) von "Anfahrtsschwäche" gesprochen wird , was verstehen Die denn unter einer "Anfahrtsschwäche"........vermutlich dass der Wagen im 3. Gang keine schwarzen Striche mehr auf die Straße malt oder wie?
Dem gegenüber muss es ja geradezu bizarr sein, dass sich mein Auto überhaupt von der Stelle bewegt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2013)

"Anfahrtsschwäche" ist da meist das Turboloch zusammen mit langer Übersetzung.  Der 520d von meinem Dad hat das auch:
Anfahren muss man als hätte man 50PS, ansonsten geht der Motor einfach aus. Sobald man aber auch nur ein paar 100rpm über Leerlaufdrehzahl ist hat man nen prima Motor.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber ist n interessanter Diesel, der wird obenrum garnicht so zäh wie zB der hier im Passat.
> Ich dachte ab und zu echt ich sitz in nem Benziner weil da alles so ruig und vibrationsarm abläuft.
> Aber ich glaub das wär für mich trotzdem kein Auto, ich hätt gern lieber n Auto bei dem ich mitbekomm was um mich rum passiert....so wie der C2


 
Golf -> Common Rail
Passat -> wahrscheinlich rumpel-Düse wenn B6 oder älter.

Die Common Rail Diesel sind, vorallem bei höheren Leistungen schon ziemlich drehfreudig, ein rumpel Düse geht unten heraus mehr, obenrum wirken die meistens träge.


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2013)

@Olstyle

Wie jetzt...der geht aus??????
Wenn du zu schnell von der Kupplung gehst und dazu kein Gas gibst, oder wie jetzt???


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. August 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> 
> Wie jetzt...der geht aus??????
> Wenn du zu schnell von der Kupplung gehst und dazu kein Gas gibst, oder wie jetzt???



Sowas soll es geben..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> 
> Wie jetzt...der geht aus??????
> Wenn du zu schnell von der Kupplung gehst und dazu kein Gas gibst, oder wie jetzt???


 
Ich gebe beim Diesel auch selten Gas beim Einkuppeln.
Unser damaliger Passat B6 (140PS) hatte auch eine Anfahrschwäche, sowie der E61 520d auch. Unser jetziger F11 hat die 8 Stufen Automatik, also nicht feststellbar.
Mein 1er hat keine Anfahrschwäche, im Gegenteil, der Motor regelt wirklich flott nach, sodass man ohne Gasgeben schon richtig flott einkuppeln kann.


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> 
> Wie jetzt...der geht aus??????
> Wenn du zu schnell von der Kupplung gehst und dazu kein Gas gibst, oder wie jetzt???


Wenn ich am Berg/Hügel so anfahre wie mit meinem Autochen oder dem meiner Mutter, säuft der 520 zuverlässig ab.
Da muss ich mich jedes mal drauf konzentrieren mehr Gas zu geben.


----------



## 1821984 (7. August 2013)

Anfahrtschwäche kenne ich auch. Ich fahr ja nun auch schon ein paar Jahre Auto aber manchmal komme ich mir bei meinem Diesel vor als wenn ich gestern erst die Prüfung hatte. Erst säuft er fast ab und dann schiebt er los als wenn er 500PS hat

Das Problem gibt es bei Benzinern so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Warum ist es eigentlich so? Warum haben Diesel teilweise eine Anfahrtschwäche obwohl sie ja genügend Leistung haben? Heute sollte es doch zuverlässig möglich sein soetwas zu unterbinden.


----------



## Riverna (7. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Fährt dein Vater einen Jeep?



Chevy G20 Van 



watercooled schrieb:


> Der fährt doch den A Team Bus



Fast richtig, das A-Team fährt einen G15. Ist quasi das gleiche nur das der G15 kleiner ist und etwas weniger Leistung hat. Der G15 ist eher ein Transporter ala Sprinter und der G20 eher was in die Richtung kleines Wohnmobil.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die großen Motoren mit wenig Literleistung haben auch wenig Drehmoment



Der MAN TGA 18.350 mit dem ich BCE gemacht habe, hat 10,5l Hubraum, 350PS und 1800Nm Drehmoment. Diese Daten zerschmettern deine Behauptung. Aber es geht noch radikaler. CatV12C27: 27l Hubraum, 850PS, 5kNm Drehmoment. Das sind Beispiele mit mickriger Literleistung und vergleichsweise, darauf bezogen, gewaltigem Drehmoment. Und seit wann ist sowas wie Literleistung eine "Größe" nach der sich Drehmoment richtet?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Beschleunigung ist aber keine Frage des Moments, sondern rein der anliegenden Leistung (reine Physik: F=P/v)


 
Reine Physik, die du nicht verstehst. Beschleunigung ist *ausschließlich *Frage des Drehmoments, das beschreibt deine zweite Formel wesentlich besser: a=F/m oder wenn es schon um Momente geht, dann zutreffenderweise α=M/J.

Was hat F=P/v mit Beschleunigung zu tun? F steht für Kraft, außerdem ist deine Formel nur eine Umstellung/ Zusammenfassung der Formel P=F*s/t, wo F die fundamentale Größe ist. Stellt man diese Formel nach F um, so ändert sich - wenn es sich was ändert - logischer Weise alles über dem Bruchstrich und darunter um gleichen Faktor, so dass die Unabhängige Größe unverändert bleibt. So stellt deine umgestellte Formel keinerlei Abhängigkeit dar, sondern ist reine mathematische Umstellung, um z.B. eine Unbekannte zu berechnen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. August 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Der MAN TGA 18.350 mit dem ich BCE gemacht habe, hat 10,5l Hubraum, 350PS und 1800Nm Drehmoment. Diese Daten zerschmettern deine Behauptung. Aber es geht noch radikaler. CatV12C27: 27l Hubraum, 850PS, 5kNm Drehmoment. Das sind Beispiele mit mickriger Literleistung und vergleichsweise, darauf bezogen, gewaltigem Drehmoment. Und seit wann ist sowas wie Literleistung eine "Größe" nach der sich Drehmoment richtet?


 
LKW Motoren sind dann doch ein wenig anders ausgelegt als PKW Motoren. Die machen ja kaum Drehzahl und sind komplett auf Drehmoment ausgelegt.

Aber wo habe ich denn behauptet, dass das Drehmoment von der Literleistung abhängt? Da ging es ja ganz konkret um die Ami-V8 Motoren (sprich um Sauger) und die haben nunmal wenig Literleistung und damit einhergehend relativ wenig Drehmoment für ihre Größe. Das ist nunmal Fakt. Das andere Motoren - speziell LKW Motoren - gänzlich anders ausgelegt sind und dank Turboladern auch anderen Spielregeln folgen können hat ja niemand bestritten.

Einen Satz so komplett aus dem Kontext zu reissen um die Behauptung dann ins absurde zu führen ist jetzt nicht direkt hilfreich...



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Reine Physik, die du nicht verstehst. Beschleunigung ist *ausschließlich *Frage des Drehmoments, das beschreibt deine zweite Formel wesentlich besser: a=F/m oder wenn es schon um Momente geht, dann zutreffenderweise α=M/J.


 
Ich denke schon, dass ich die Physik verstanden habe, ich hätte sonst bei meiner Arbeit massive Probleme.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was hat F=P/v mit Beschleunigung zu tun? F steht für Kraft, außerdem ist deine Formel nur eine Umstellung/ Zusammenfassung der Formel P=F*s/t, wo F die fundamentale Größe ist. Stellt man diese Formel nach F um, so ändert sich - wenn es sich was ändert - logischer Weise alles über dem Bruchstrich und darunter um gleichen Faktor, so dass die Unabhängige Größe unverändert bleibt. So stellt deine umgestellte Formel keinerlei Abhängigkeit dar, sondern ist reine mathematische Umstellung, um z.B. eine Unbekannte zu berechnen.


 
Was die Kraft mit der Beschleunigung zu tun hat?  Schon mal was von a=F*m gehört? Und du willst mir die Physik erklären?

Die Formel F=P/v beschreibt die bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit und Leistung resultierende (Zug)kraft. Diese Kraft hängt bei gegebener Geschwindigkeit nur (!) von der zur Verfügung stehenden Leistung ab. Das Drehmoment spielt da gar keine direkte Rolle bzw. ist nur eine Komponente der Leistung - ohne Drehzahl passiert da nämlich nix. Das am Rad dann ein Drehmoment anliegt - geschenkt - das brauchts natürlich. Nur hat das nix mit dem Motormoment zu tun, sondern hängt von der Geschwindigkeit (Drehzahl) und der anliegenden Leistung ab.

Auf dieser einfachen Grundformel basieren im Übrigen alle mir bekannten Simulationen zu Beschleunigung von Fahrzeugen. Die sind natürlich noch wesentlich komplexer und berücksichtigen einen Haufen andere Dinge, aber im Prinzip geht es genau um diese Formel. 

Um es mal anschaulicher zu machen. Vergleiche mal bei einem beliebigen Fahrzeug die Beschleunigungswerte 0-100km/h eines z.B. 110kW Dieselmotors mit der eines 110kW Benziners. Die liegen sehr dicht beieinander, obwohl das Drehmoment um - sagen wir mal - Faktor 2 auseinander liegt. Die Unterschiede der beiden Beschleunigungswerte sind - wenn überhaupt vorhanden - ggf. mit Gewichtsunterschieden, unterschiedlich optimierten Getriebeauslegungen und anderen Kleinigkeiten zu finden.


----------



## ich558 (9. August 2013)

Wie würdest du dann das erklären.....

Q7 4.2 FSI
350PS
440NM
2240Kg
0-100 7,4s


Q7 4.2 TDI
340 PS
800NM
2485Kg
0-100 6,4

Also trotz meh Gewicht und weniger Leistung zieht der Diesel viel besser weg.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. August 2013)

Wie gesagt, die Übersetzungen spielen da auch mit rein (Abstufungen, kurze / lange Übersetzungen, Schaltzeiten,...), genauso wie Fahrwerk usw... Das müsste man genau ansehen.

Beim Q7 scheint da ja noch mehr dran zu sein. Der von dir angeführte 4.2FSI beschleunigt ja auch z.B. auch schlechter als schwächere 3.0TFSI


----------



## watercooled (9. August 2013)

Ist der 4.2 TDI ein V10?


----------



## Zappaesk (9. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist der 4.2 TDI ein V10?



Nein.


----------



## Beam39 (9. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist der 4.2 TDI ein V10?


 
8 Zylinder.


----------



## ich558 (9. August 2013)

Im Touareg gabs nen V10 TDI mit 5l Hubraum aber nur 313 und 350 Pferde


----------



## Beam39 (9. August 2013)

Hatten wir ein paar Seiten vorher das Thema , ist und bleibt trotzdem nen Schrott-Motor für mich.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. August 2013)

Zur Aussage dass das Drehmoment für die Beschleunigung nicht wirklich Relevant ist -> e34.de

Das Drehmoment hat sehr wohl einen starken Einfluss auf die Beschleunigung, wobei halt der Maximalwert nicht wirklich aussagekräftigt ist, sondern eher der Verlauf über die Drehzahl (das hatte auch alles schon vor einer ganzen Weile IT-Passion schonmal alles erklärt) gleiches gilt natürlich für die Leistung. d.h. man braucht wesentlich mehr Werte als max. Drehmoment und max. Leistung um etwas über die Beschleunigung eines Fahrzeugs sagen zu können (z.B. max. Drehzahl, Übersetzung der einzelnen Gänge, Verlaufskurven für Leistung und Drehmoment, Verlustwerte[z.B. im Antriebsstrang], Gewicht, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Reifen, usw.)


----------



## Mick-Jogger (9. August 2013)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ... 
Was für ein Auto für 2000€ Benziner und Zuverlässig dabei jedoch  100 < PS < 150


----------



## watercooled (9. August 2013)

Golf 3 16V? Schwer bei dem Geld irgendwas zuverlässiges und nicht verheiztes zu finden.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. August 2013)

Den älteren Honda Accord ab 1999 vielleicht? Die sollen nicht schlecht sein und die Versicherung ist auch nicht wirklich hoch.


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ...
> Was für ein Auto für 2000€ Benziner und Zuverlässig dabei jedoch  100 < PS < 150


 
Nissan Sunny GTi, Nissan Almera GTi, Honda Civic EG usw da gibt es einiges. Kommt drauf an wie alt das Auto sein darf, wenn es etwas größer sein soll dann würde ich dir einen Primera P10 eGT emfehlen. Hatte selber mal eine zeitlang einen mit dem kleinen 2L Motor war ein schönes Auto.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber wo habe ich denn behauptet, dass das Drehmoment von der Literleistung abhängt?


 
Deine Aussage:



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die großen Motoren mit wenig Literleistung haben auch wenig Drehmoment


 
Turbo, Auslegung hin oder her. Deshalb Bsp. mit LKW Motoren.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> ich hätte sonst bei meiner Arbeit massive Probleme.


 
Nicht zwangsläufig.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was die Kraft mit der Beschleunigung zu tun hat?  Schon mal was von a=F*m gehört?


 
Selbstverständlich! Davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit: Es ist die Kraft, die unmittelbar für Beschleunigung verantwortlich ist, genau das meinte ich. Doch du behauptest dauernd, dass Beschleunigung von Leistung abhängt. Kannst du dich mal entscheiden?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Diese Kraft hängt bei gegebener Geschwindigkeit nur (!) von der zur Verfügung stehenden Leistung ab. Das Drehmoment spielt da gar keine direkte Rolle bzw. ist nur eine Komponente der Leistung - ohne Drehzahl passiert da nämlich nix.



Was ist denn hier los? Im Satz vorher war noch die Kraft für die Beschleunigung verantwortlich, was richtig ist. Doch hier ist es schon wieder die Leistung. Kannst du mir mal erklären wie Drehzahl ohne Drehmoment überhaupt entstehen soll? Die Kraft also Drehmoment ist die fundamentale ursächliche Größe in allen diesen Zusammenhängen und Formeln. Ohne Kraft/ Drehmoment rührt sich gar nichts. Leistung ist nur Betrachtung der Kraft/ Drehmoments, die etwas bewegt in einem gegebenen Zeitraum, nicht mehr. Leistung ohne Kraft/ Drehmoment kann es überhaupt nicht geben - umgekehrt gibt es aber Kraft/ Drehmoment ohne Leistung. Warum ist also deiner Meinung nach alles von der Leistung abhängig?


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2013)

Es ist aber trotzdem falsch das Drehmoment für die Beschleunigung verantwortlich ist, da spielen viele Faktoren auch noch eine weitere Rolle. Drehmoment alleine bringt dir überhaupt nichts, sieht man doch daran das ein Diesel Motor ohne Leistung und mit viel Drehmoment (ala LKW) nicht schnell vom Fleck kommt. Getriebeübersetzung, Differnzial, Gewicht usw spielt alles keine mindere schwere Rolle. Drehzahl ohne Drehmoment bringt dir nichts das ist richtig, aber Drehmoment ohne Drehzahl bringt dir genau so wenig. Drehmoment + Drehzahl = Leistung. Ob die Leistung nun durch viel Drehmoment und wenig Drehzahl oder genau anders rum ensteht ist am Ende egal. In im gleichen Auto wirst du zwischen einem 300PS 300nm Motor und einem 300PS 600nm Motor kaum einen Unterschied merken, ausser du bewegst dich in den Gängen in denen es auf Drehmoment ankommt ---> Elastizität.


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nissan Almera GTi


 
Den würd ich auch empfehlen. Sieht man zudem nicht an jeder Ecke


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2013)

Und die Technik ist überschaubar, sprich einen Anlasser kannst du auch mal alleine wechseln oder eine Birne. Ausserdem finde ich ihn recht schön, leider wiegt er ein paar Kilo mehr als sein "Vorgänger" und ist dadurch nicht mehr so eine Taschenrakete.


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2013)

Gerade bei Austoscout geschaut, der Hobel ist seltener wie ein Ferrari F12 

Wird mal wieder Zeit für nen vernünftigen Almera / Sunny / Primera Nachfolger.  Vom alten Primera fahren hier auch noch viele rum, scheint also ziemlich unverwüstlich zu sein.


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2013)

Vernünftige Nachfolger? Der Witz war nicht schlecht... seit Renault bei Nissan mitmischt wird da nix mehr draus. Gescheite Nissans kann man in den letzten 13 Jahren an einer Hand abzählen... 350z, 370z, R35 GTR und der Stagea WC35. Wobei letzteres ein reines Auto für japan ist und da hat Renault zum Glück die Hände noch nicht mit dran. Der S16 zieht sich auch schon über Jahre hin und der angebliche Sunny-Nachfolger ist die Ausgeburt der Hässlichkeit... 

Ich bleib dabei... Nissan > BJ2000 = Ja. Alles danach will doch bis auf eine kleine Ausnahme niemand freiwillig haben. Wobei ich den Juke als Nismo Edition irgendwie schon fast wieder geil finde. 

Edit: 

Es gibt doch bei Mobile gerade 23 Treffer wenn man nach Almera GTi sucht. Das ist schon recht viel, beim NX GTi sind es 4 und beim Sunny GTi 4 (davon 4 GTi-R). So selten ist das Teil für Nissanverhältnisse gar nicht


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2013)

Co-op Renault: Wenn die in den Juke Nismo den Motor aus den Megane Cup reinpacken würden + Handschaltung dann wäres wenigstens den Namen gerecht. 


Apropo: Gebrauchtwagen: Mitsubishi, Legnum, LPG*TWIN-TURBO* VR-4, Autogas (LPG), 

wann gibts endlich wieder nen vernünftigen Galant hier. ?! Ne dann lieber abscheuligkeiten wie Space Star - da würd ich sogar lieber Smart fahren


----------



## Mosed (10. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> In im gleichen Auto wirst du zwischen einem 300PS 300nm Motor und einem 300PS 600nm Motor kaum einen Unterschied merken


 
Mal außen vorgelassen, ob diese Drehmoment/Leistungs-Kombinationen bei einem Verbrennungsmotor mit "normalen" Drehzahlband überhaupt möglich sind dürfte das Auto mit dem 600 NM Motor in den unteren Drehzahlbereichen deutlich besser Beschleunigen. (Wenn da dieses Moment anliegt)

Auf eine gewisse Weiße ist schon das Drehmoment für die Beschleunigung verantwortlich. Denn das Drehzahlband ist bei Straßenautos ja nahezu gleich. Mehr Leistung resultiert dann also zwangsweise aus mehr Drehmoment.
Ein Motor mit 300 NM zwischen 1200 - 3000 rpm wird schnellere Beschleunigungswerte ermöglichen als einer mit 100 NM in dem Bereich (wenn der Rest identisch ist).
Ein Formel 1 Fahrzeug holt die Leistung und Beschleunigungswerte aus der Drehzahl - aber der Leerlauf ist bei denen ja auch nicht bei 700 rpm, sondern mehrere Tausend. Würde man einen Formel 1 Motor so einstellen, dass der Leerlauf bei 1000 rpm ist, würde das Fahrzeug sicherlich grottenschlecht unten raus beschleunigen. Außerdem bedeutet hohe Drehzahl am Motor ja, dass man untersetzen muss, damit das Rad weniger schnell dreht - und wenn die Drehzahl reduziert wird geht das Drehmoment hoch (bei gleicher Leistung).


Korrekt wäre wohl: Für die Beschleunigung ist das Drehmoment am Rad entscheidend. Entweder man bekommt dies durch hohe Drehmomentwerte direkt ab Motor da hin, oder man muss eine hohe Motordrehzahl durch ein Getriebe auf hohes Moment und weniger Drehzahl wandeln. (Klar spielt jetzt Fahrzeuggewicht usw. auch eine Rolle).
Ersteres wäre z.B. ein Turbomotor in Strassenfahrzeugen, zweiteres ein Formel 1 Motor.


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

So, ich hab mir heute meinen Satz Winterreifen und Winterfelgen bestellt.

Reifen gibts vermutlich was von Falken (bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher. Vielleicht bestellt ich da am Montag nochmal um) und Felgen gibts was Billiges von Borbet und zwar die Borbet · F · black glossy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ1UJuulqpA

Die Felge ist zwar nix Besonderes, aber für den Winter reicht das dicke. Zumal mir die eigentlich ganz gut gefällt. Kein Schnicknack, luftiges und simples Design mit schönem Blick auf die Bremsanlage und wuchtig wirkt sie auch nicht. Und zudem isse schwarz. Optimal. Komm ich allen in allem mit Rabatt unter nem Tausender hin. Das find ich ganz ok. Achso ja, Felge natürlich in 18 Zoll.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2013)

Aber bestimmt sackschwer die Dinger


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Wollen wirs hoffen. Die sollen ordentlich robust sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wollen wirs hoffen. Die sollen ordentlich robust sein.


 
Robust heißt aber nicht gleich schwer 
z.B. eine Stahlfelge: Ist robust und leichter als viele Standard-Alus


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Hätte ich ne schlichte Stahlfelge bekommen, hätte ich auch die genommen und ein paar Plastikkappen draufgehauen. Gibts aber leider nicht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. August 2013)

du brauchst so richtig asoziale Felgen!
so asozial, dass niemand glaubt, dass es dein voller ernst ist!

kumpel hatte mich besucht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L3KR3hVHfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2013)

Ich glaube die Felgen auf meinem nächsten Auto sind auch von Haus aus schwarz... Die silbernen sehen nach ner Woche ja wieder aus wie Sau ...


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Was ist an den Felgen vom Mercedes asozial?


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was ist an den Felgen vom Mercedes asozial?


 
der mercedes hat mit der aussage mit den asozialen felgen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Ah, und was sind dann asoziale Felgen für dich?


----------



## watercooled (10. August 2013)

20" Spinner Felgen auffem krassen 318i e36


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 20" Spinner Felgen auffem krassen 318i e36


 
Ah, ok. Das ist wirklich asozial!

Hab ich im Mégane Forum Bilder von de Borbet gefunden. Nur, dass ich wegen dem Cup Paket rote Bremssättel hab und das Auto tiefer liegt. Und andere Bremsscheiben natürlich auch. Das Borbet in der Mitte muss auch weg. Entweder schwarz Plasti Dippen oder ich mach die original Plastikdeckel drauf.


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 20" Spinner Felgen auffem krassen 318i e36


 
genau, das ist asozial!

sowas wiederu hat style 

Ronal Bärchen-Alufelgen in Niedersachsen - Marienhafe | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Lol. Die sind geil!


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. August 2013)

überleg ernsthaft mir die für den MX5 als Winterräder zu kaufen 
mein e36 wird über den Winter abgemeldet


----------



## watercooled (10. August 2013)

Hatte heute meinen LSM Kurs. War am Meilenwerk in Böblingen.
Hey....die Autos dort....mir fehlen die Worte.
Das ist das paradies auf Erden.

300SL, 996, 2 (!!!) F40, bestimmt 10 Gallardos, originale Cobra, n GT-R, Enzo, 599GTB, alte Maseratis, sogar ein düsenberg

Da stehen Autos im 3 stelligen Millionenbetrag.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2013)

Ein Auto, voll nach meinem Geschmack, vor besser als der normale 
Subaru BRZ STI Concept Photos and Details | AutoTribute


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Die Rennautoverleiher (Rent4-Ring, etc.) am Nürburgring verleihen keine Toyota GT 86 für die Touristenfahrten mehr. 

Grund: Motorschäden und viele Totalschäden. Keiner kann gescheit mit dem Auto umgehen. Das ESP vom Toyota regelt ziemlich rigoros. Das wurde dann relativ schnell bei den Touristenfahrten von den Kunden ausgeschaltet, weil das Auto mit ESP keinen Spaß macht. Und in den Kurven muß dass Ding dann trotz nur 200 PS ein ziemlich zickiges Biest sein. Also wer in der Kurve Angst bekommt, vom Gas geht, oder sogar bremst, der parkt dann wohl direkt rückwärts in der Leitplanke. 

Scheint ein spaßiges Autochen zu sein!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Also wer in der Kurve Angst bekommt, vom Gas geht, oder sogar bremst, der parkt dann wohl direkt rückwärts in der Leitplanke.




Ist auch das gefährlichste, was man machen kann, vorallem bei Autos mit einem agilem Heck. Wenn man aber genau weiß, wie das Auto sich verhält, macht es richtig Spaß und kann einen auch aus manchen Situationen retten.
Besser als untersteuernd über eine Strecke zu kriechen mit null Spaßfaktor


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Die Touristenfahrer scheinen jedenfalls mit dem Auto überfordert zu sein. Wers kann, hat mit dem Teil bestimmt viel Spaß!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Touristenfahrer scheinen jedenfalls mit dem Auto überfordert zu sein. Wers kann, hat mit dem Teil bestimmt viel Spaß!



 Ich denke die Strecke machts aus. Auf einfachen Kursen würde ich behaupten unseren Z4 sehr sicher am Limit bewegen zu können, auf der NoS sieht das wahrscheinlich ganz anders aus


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Heute im Geschäft...

Renault Twizy, mein Mégane und ein Clio 3 R.S. Cup.

Der Twizy macht mit Abstand am meisten Spaß!


----------



## ich558 (10. August 2013)

Inwiefern macht der Spass?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Inwiefern macht der Spass?


 
Spaß beim "Tanken"


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Heute im Geschäft...
> 
> Renault Twizy, mein Mégane und ein Clio 3 R.S. Cup.
> 
> Der Twizy macht mit Abstand am meisten Spaß!


 
Ist wie ein Kart, mit Flügeltüren und freistehenden Rädern. Enormes Drehmoment bei 450 Leergewicht. Du fährst durch die Innenstadt und jeder Zweite winkt und grüßt oder fragt dich an der Ampel was das für ein "Auto" ist. 

Einfach irgendwie geil. Ich hab noch keinen ohne fettes Grinsen aussteigen sehen. Und die Dinger verkaufen sich wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Beam39 (11. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Du fährst durch die Innenstadt und jeder Zweite winkt und grüßt oder fragt dich an der Ampel was das für ein "Auto" ist.


 
Ging mir genauso! Stand Letztens einer vor mir und ich kannte die Kiste echt nicht, als ich dann irgendwann neben ihm stabd hab ich nur rübergegrinst und meinte "Cooles Ding!!" und der etwas ältere Herr am Steuer hat auch nur gegrinst und meinte "Danke, macht Spaß!"


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2013)

Bei uns hier fahren die Leute von den Stadtwerken mit den Twizys. Sieht immer ludstig aus, wie die Teile da abends in Rein und Glied aufem Parkplatz stehen und "aufgetankt" werden. Wirklich jede  Menge Twizys.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. August 2013)

Ich kenne zwar hier in Leipzig auch ein paar öffentliche E-Zapf-Säulen (oder wie man die Dinger nennen mag), aber im Grunde genommen
ist so ein Teil im Privatgebrauch doch nur was für jemanden mit eigener Garage oder Stellplatz auf dem eigenen Grundstück.


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2013)

Lustig ist das Gefährt schon, aber ob man damit wirklich Geld sparen kann? Neben einer verpflichtenden Batteriemiete von ~50€ im Monat kommen ja auch noch Stromkosten hinzu, die ich nicht beziffern kann. Klingt auf den ersten Blick nach einem "teuren" Vergnügen.


----------



## freak1234 (11. August 2013)

Ich Fahr Lieber weiterhin meinen schönen alten opel ascona c Baujahr 88


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. August 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Lustig ist das Gefährt schon, aber ob man damit wirklich Geld sparen kann? Neben einer verpflichtenden Batteriemiete von ~50€ im Monat kommen ja auch noch Stromkosten hinzu, die ich nicht beziffern kann. Klingt auf den ersten Blick nach einem "teuren" Vergnügen.


 Ich denke, das es geld-technisch nocht geht. Bei dem gefährt hat man sicherlich fast null wartungskosten (wozu bei dem antrieb noch eine durchsicht?) wodurch sich das mit der miete relativiert. Den vorteil der miete sehe ich darin, das man kein geld für eine neue batterie ausgeben muß, wenn die alte hinüber ist. (sollte doch vom hersteller getauscht werden und man bezahlt dann für die neue weiter miete) Dabei stellt sich allerdings die frage, wie lange die batterien halten. Ein minus-geschäft wird der hersteller damit schließlich auch nicht machen wollen.
Von den stromkosten her sehe ich es ebenfalls eher unproblematisch. Wenn die möglichkeit besteht muß man ja nicht den teueren tag-strom zum laden nehmen sondern nacht-strom. Der ist bis zu 50% günstiger. (preise je nach region und anbieter unterschiedlich )

Edit:


freak1234 schrieb:


> Ich Fahr Lieber weiterhin meinen schönen alten opel ascona c Baujahr 88


In meinem fall hat VW noch nix gescheites in der richtung im angebot. Bis es soweit ist, muß es mein passat 3BG Bj. ende 2001 (130PS pumpe-düse) nocht tun. Stellt sich mir jetzt nur die frage ob es VW schafft einen entsprechenden antrieb in serie zu bringen, bevor bei mir 500000 km auf dem tacho stehen. (derzeit fast 268000 km)


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2013)

Bei uns gibt es nur einen einheitlichen Stromtarif. 

Aufgefallen und aufgestoßen ist mir die Batteriemiete nur, weil Toyota z.B. auf die Batterie eine lebenslange Garantie gibt - ergo keine ~600€ Kosten pro Jahr zusätzlich anfallen.


----------



## freak1234 (11. August 2013)

Naja das Auto hat grad 52000 km runter


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. August 2013)

@ klutten
Lebenslange garantie auf eine batterie ist aber relativ. Das leben der batterie kann nach 10 oder auch 3 jahren vorbei sein. Bei sowas hätt ich lieber eine angabe in jahren.


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2013)

Da hast du natürlich Recht. Die Garantie zielt auf 8 oder 10 Jahre, was aber immer noch 4800-6000€ ausmacht. Wer sich für so eine Technik interessiert, der sollte das auf jeden Fall beachten. Für micht ist das eh nichts ...außer zum Spaß ...und dafür zu teuer. 

Für den Spaß überlege ich gerade, ob ich mir ne schicke Vespa mit 12PS, 133ccm, Baujahr 1973, hole.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. August 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich Recht. Die Garantie zielt auf 8 oder 10 Jahre, was aber immer noch 4800-6000€ ausmacht.


Jetzt müßte man ausrechnen, was so ein auto mit verbrenner in der zeit kostet. (wartung, reperaturen, spritkosten außen vor gelassen) 
Mal davon ab, die 4800-6000€ müßte man bestimmt auch für eine neue batterie bezahlen. Mit der miete würde man sie quasi "auf raten abstottern".



> Für den Spaß überlege ich gerade, ob ich mir ne schicke Vespa mit 12PS, 133ccm, Baujahr 1973, hole.


 Ich stehe in der richtung vor einem kleinen problem. Erstmal müßte ich lust haben einen motorad-führerschein zu machen damit ich überhaupt 150ccm fahren darf.
Hintergrund: Wir haben hier von meinem bruder noch eine 150er ETZ (MZ, hat 12 PS) herum stehen und ich würde zu gern bei schönem wetter damit auf arbeit fahren. (mein 1b reicht da nicht)
Damit ergibt sich allerdings das zweite problem. Die ist derzeit nämlich höher gesetzt (hat zu ost-zeiten keinen gestört) und hat dementsprechend hinten ES-ferdern (vorgänger der ETZ, hat längere stoßdämpfer drin) und vorn in der telegabel zwischenstücke drin. So bekommt das vermutlich niemand durch den tüv und auf originalhöhe schaut die nicht so gut aus und wär mir auch etwas zu tief. Man müßte höchstens mal nach originalen "gespannfedern" schauen. Die sollen länger als die normalen und zulässig sein...


----------



## Zappaesk (11. August 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? Im Satz vorher war noch die Kraft für die Beschleunigung verantwortlich, was richtig ist. Doch hier ist es schon wieder die Leistung. Kannst du mir mal erklären wie Drehzahl ohne Drehmoment überhaupt entstehen soll? Die Kraft also Drehmoment ist die fundamentale ursächliche Größe in allen diesen Zusammenhängen und Formeln. Ohne Kraft/ Drehmoment rührt sich gar nichts. Leistung ist nur Betrachtung der Kraft/ Drehmoments, die etwas bewegt in einem gegebenen Zeitraum, nicht mehr. Leistung ohne Kraft/ Drehmoment kann es überhaupt nicht geben - umgekehrt gibt es aber Kraft/ Drehmoment ohne Leistung. Warum ist also deiner Meinung nach alles von der Leistung abhängig?


 
Natürlich ist die Kraft letztlich für die Beschleunigung verantwortlich. Aber wieviel Kraft bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit verfügbar ist, das hängt einzig und alleine an der Leistung! 

Wie der Motor die Leistung bereitstellt, also entweder als Drehorgel mit recht wenig Drehmoment oder als Drehmomentbüffel bei 1000rpm oder sonst wie, dass ist völlig egal! Bei einer gegebenen Geschwindigkeit ist nunmal die Raddrehzahl immer die selbe und eben bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl (am Rad) ergibt sich das Drehmoment das zum Beschleunigen (am Rad) zur Verfügung steht einzig aus der Leistung! Wie der Motor die Leistung erzeugt ist dafür absolut uninteressant!

Ich verstehe nicht warum du damit Probleme hast? Das ist Schulphysik der ganz simplen Sorte!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Kraft letztlich für die Beschleunigung verantwortlich.



Wenigstens da sind wir uns einig.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber wieviel Kraft bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit verfügbar ist, das hängt einzig und alleine an der Leistung!



Ich versuche das mal aus deiner Sicht zu betrachten: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hieß es F=P/v, nicht war? Wenn also P über dem Bruchstrich steht, steigt F wenn P steigt. Oder wenn v steigt, sinkt F. Ist das so?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie der Motor die Leistung bereitstellt, also entweder als Drehorgel mit recht wenig Drehmoment oder als Drehmomentbüffel bei 1000rpm oder sonst wie, dass ist völlig egal! Bei einer gegebenen Geschwindigkeit ist nunmal die Raddrehzahl immer die selbe



Da widerspreche ich nicht mal.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> ergibt sich das Drehmoment das zum Beschleunigen (am Rad) zur Verfügung steht einzig aus der Leistung!



Na, dakommen wir der Sache doch näher: "...ergibt sich das Drehmoment..." ist was ganz anderes, als "...Drehmoment hängt ab...". Ich sage nicht, dass sich zu Verfügung stehende Drehmoment nicht aus der Leistung ergibt, sondern nur dass Drehmoment nicht von Leistung abhängt. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum du damit Probleme hast? Das ist Schulphysik der ganz simplen Sorte!



Habe ich nicht. Ich kann mich nur nicht erinnern, dass mir je ein Physiklehrer was von Abhängigkeit der Kraft von der Leistung erzählt hat - oder ich es in einem Fachbuch gelesen habe.


----------



## dr-dre (11. August 2013)

Hallo, 

habe mich erst gerade angemeldet, lese hier aber seit Ewigkeiten mit 

Zu der Diskussion von Zappaesk und Spiritus:
Ich glaube ihr redet aneinander vorbei.

a = F/m

Die Kraft in der Formel bezieht sich auf die am Rad anliegende Kraft.
Ihr redet aber über Drehmomente an der Kurbelwelle.

Leistung ist das resultierende Produkt aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl. Es ist aber egal, ob ein Motor mehr Drehmoment aber weniger Drehzahl hat oder umgekehrt, 
solange am Ende die selbe Leistung rauskommt, weil dieses Produkt, also die Leistung, dann vom Getriebe "weiterverarbeitet" wird. 

Wenn die Leistung vor dem Getriebe gleich war, hängt es nur vom Getriebe ab, wie viel Kraft am Rad anliegen wird. Nicht von dem Drehmoment an der Kurbelwelle.
Dann gilt a = F/m

mfg


----------



## Riverna (11. August 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Mal außen vorgelassen, ob diese Drehmoment/Leistungs-Kombinationen bei einem Verbrennungsmotor mit "normalen" Drehzahlband überhaupt möglich sind dürfte das Auto mit dem 600 NM Motor in den unteren Drehzahlbereichen deutlich besser Beschleunigen. (Wenn da dieses Moment anliegt)



Und genau da ist der Fehler, man muss den Motor so bewegen das er sich im optimalen Drehzahlbereich befindet. Einen Diesel wird man im Normallfall nie bei 5000U/Min bewegen und bei einem Sauger passiert unter 3000U/Min auch nichts. Nimmt man aber nun den Drehzahlbereich wo der Motor am meisten leistet (zwischen Peak Drehmoment und Peak Leistung) spielt das reine Drehmoment gar nicht mehr eine so große Leistung. Sieht man doch z.B. am Honda S2000. Er hat nur 208nm bei 240PS, mein Motor hat auch soviel Drehmoment trotz 50PS weniger. Das bedeutet aber nicht das ein S2000 langsam ist, er holt das wieder durch Drehzahl raus. Wärend mein Motor bei knapp über 7000U/Min in den Begrenzer läuft dreht der S2000 noch 2500U/Min höher. Am Ende wird mein Auto dadurch trotzdem nicht besser oder schlechter gehen, 240PS bleiben 240PS. Das man mit massiv mehr Drehmoment eine bessere Beschleunigung hat steht ausser Frage, jedoch wird ein 2L Motor ohne Turbo nie 300nm haben. Wenn also zwei Motoren z.B. mit 300nm und 600nm gegen einander antretten, werden diese beiden nie die gleichen Vorrausetzungen haben. Dazu kommt noch Getriebeübersetzung und so einige andere Sachen hinzu. Was am Ende wirklich der Wagen auf die Straße bringt kann nur ein Leistungsdiagramm zeigen, ein Fronttriebler verliert z.B. am wenigsten Leistung zwischen Motor und Rad, ein Allradler verliert hier nicht gerade wenig. Darum wird ein Allradler mit z.B. 200PS in der Regel schlechter gehen als ein Frontriebler. Einfach weil beim FWD 180PS anliegen und beim Allradler vielleicht noch 160PS. Bei verliere ich alleine schon über 30PS von Motor bis hin zur Radleistung. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Scheint ein spaßiges Autochen zu sein!


 
Wenn du mit spaßig ein unruhiges Heck meinst, dann ja. Rein von der Fahrleistung und vom Fahrspaß war ich sehr enttäuscht. Da macht ein S2000, Integra Type-R oder 200SX bedeutend mehr Spaß...


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich versuche das mal aus deiner Sicht zu betrachten: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hieß es F=P/v, nicht war? Wenn also P über dem Bruchstrich steht, steigt F wenn P steigt. Oder wenn v steigt, sinkt F. Ist das so?


 
Ja so ist es.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Na, dakommen wir der Sache doch näher: "...ergibt sich das Drehmoment..." ist was ganz anderes, als "...Drehmoment hängt ab...". Ich sage nicht, dass sich zu Verfügung stehende Drehmoment nicht aus der Leistung ergibt, sondern nur dass Drehmoment nicht von Leistung abhängt.


 
Der Motor gibt eine bestimmte Leistung ab, mittels Getriebe wird die bedarfsgerecht so umgemodelt, dass ein zur Fahrsituation passendes (wenn man sich in einem geeigneten Gang befindet) Drehmoment an den Rädern anliegt. Das Drehmoment des Motors ist da komplett aussen vor! Das mögliche Raddrehmoment hängt dann von der Leistung und der Drehzahl ab.

Mittels Getriebe könntest du theoretisch auch mehrere Millionen Nm Drehmoment erzeugen (sowas gibts), die dann aber eben nur bei extrem kleinen Drehzahlen anliegen würden und damit völlig umbrauchbar wären.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht. Ich kann mich nur nicht erinnern, dass mir je ein Physiklehrer was von Abhängigkeit der Kraft von der Leistung erzählt hat - oder ich es in einem Fachbuch gelesen habe.



Das ist jetzt kein Kompliment an deinen Physiklehrer, wenn er euch nicht mal so triviale Zusammenhänge beigebracht hat. Wo bist du zur Schule gegangen - NRW?


----------



## Beam39 (12. August 2013)

Sagt mal kennt ihr diese komische "Der Checker" Sendung auf Dmax mit diesen 3 oder 4 Volltrotteln und dem Weib? Ich hab die 2 mal geguckt die vergangenen Tage und frag mich echt was das für Idioten da sind. Der eine pummelige mit langen Haaren vor allem immer mit seinem "Klimatest", wo er doch tatsächlich jedesmal mit nem Schlüssel das Ventil im Motorraum runterdrückt und dann sagt "Ah, ist genügend Druck drauf, das passt." 

Da waren noch lauter solche Dinge, da wunderts mich nicht das son Scheiss um 5 Uhr Morgens gesendet wird. Die PS-Profis sind die Besten, vor allem weil der JP für Autos lebt und man das merkt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sagt mal kennt ihr diese komische "Der Checker" Sendung auf Dmax mit diesen 3 oder 4 Volltrotteln und dem Weib?



Die sind echt übel. Gut war nur der echte checker


----------



## ErbsenPommes (12. August 2013)

JP und Sid sind wirklich gut!  Die beiden schaue ich immer wenn sie laufen.


----------



## watercooled (12. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> (...)Die PS-Profis sind die Besten, vor allem weil der JP für Autos lebt und man das merkt.


 
Da haste recht. Beste Serie zur Zeit im TV 

Alexx war der einzig wahre Checker. Ihn kann man zu Tim Schrick und JP einreihen. Der hatte Ahnung, konnte gut erklären und war lustig.
Aber er wurde ja leider unsanft "entlassen"


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die sind echt übel. Gut war nur der echte checker


 
Der hat auch noch recht gute Musik gemacht.


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und genau da ist der Fehler, man muss den Motor so bewegen das er sich im optimalen Drehzahlbereich befindet.



Ab Stillstand liegt nunmal zunächst Leerlaufdrehzahl an...
Und ich möchte nicht durchgehend mit 4000 - 6000 rpm in der Gegend rumfahren - also brauche ich Drehmoment um in unteren Drehzahlbereichen flott vorwärts zu kommen. 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Motor gibt eine bestimmte Leistung ab, mittels Getriebe wird die bedarfsgerecht so umgemodelt, dass ein zur Fahrsituation passendes (wenn man sich in einem geeigneten Gang befindet) Drehmoment an den Rädern anliegt. Das Drehmoment des Motors ist da komplett aussen vor! Das mögliche Raddrehmoment hängt dann von der Leistung und der Drehzahl ab.



An sich richtig. Aber die durchschnittlichen Verbrennungsmotoren haben gleiche Drehzahlbereiche. Ergo lässt sich die Leistung nur über das Drehmoment regeln. (Und mit dem Getriebe, ja)
Möchte ich also ein Auto mit guter Beschleunigung haben (ohne Drehzahlorgien veranstalten zu müssen), muss der Motor in den unteren Drehzahlbereichen viel Drehmoment abgeben können - um halt da viel Leistung anbieten zu können
Oder ich muss halt mit Launch Controll anfahren und immer in den oberen Drehzahlbereichen fahren. Sehr gut für Verbrauch und Lautstärke.  
Klar spielen dann Drehfreudigkeit, Gewicht usw. in den Beschleunigungswert mit rein.


Viele verwechseln halt Drehmoment des Motors mit Drehmoment am Rad. Aber bei niedrigen Motordrehzahlen kann das Drehmoment am Rad ja nur hoch sein, wenn schon das Drehmoment vor Getriebe hoch ist.

Ich denke ihre beiden redet in einem Punkt auch aneinander vorbei. Der Motor gibt eine Drehzahl und ein Drehmoment ab und das ergibt eine Leistung (das dürfte SPIRITus-96 meinen). Das Getriebe bekommt diese Leistung ab und kann dann bedarfsgerecht eine Drehzahl und ein resultierendes Drehmoment ans Rad abgeben - und ob die Leistung, die der Motor ans Getriebe abgibt, durch eine hohe Drehzahl oder ein hohes Drehmoment erzeugt wurde ist dem Getriebe egal, die Übersetzung muss natürlich passend gewählt werden können. (Das dürfte Zappaesk meinen)


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der hat auch noch recht gute Musik gemacht.



Yeah, nicht mein Ding!  Textlich kein Goethe, aber ich geh d'accord! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gp84KezCjw


----------



## watercooled (12. August 2013)

Augen unter Null und Miststück sind episch.
Verrückt auch.


----------



## STSLeon (12. August 2013)

Grade oer Zufall gefunden

The Hire - Star (by BMW Films) - YouTube


----------



## Zoon (12. August 2013)

Auf DMAX die Serie wurd edoch schon längst eingestampft war wohl ne wiederholung nachts um 3uhr schießmichtod ... 

Aktuell ist der Alex bei Sport1 mit Autrag Auto + Cyndie Allemann


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Und ich möchte nicht durchgehend mit 4000 - 6000 rpm in der Gegend rumfahren - also brauche ich Drehmoment um in unteren Drehzahlbereichen flott vorwärts zu kommen.



Ne, das ist nicht richtig. Zum normalen Fahren benötigt man kaum Leistung - daran zu erkennen, dass man nicht permanent das Gaspedal durchdrückt. Der Vollgasanteil liegt üblicherweise bei <<1% des kompletten Fahrbetriebs. Da gibts Untersuchungen zu. Unterschiede gibts da natürlich auch, so hat ein 40PS Polo logischerweise einen höheren Vollgasanteil als ein 600S, aber ich denke das sollte klar sein. 

Leistung wird nur zum Beschleunigen nennenswert benötigt (ok bergauf auch), so dass man bei normaler Fahrt nicht permanent die Karre ausdrehen muss.



Mosed schrieb:


> An sich richtig. Aber die durchschnittlichen Verbrennungsmotoren haben gleiche Drehzahlbereiche. Ergo lässt sich die Leistung nur über das Drehmoment regeln. (Und mit dem Getriebe, ja)



Das Drehmoment spielt eine Rolle sicherlich, wobei die Drehmomentverteilung in der Praxis mMn noch wichtiger ist. Wobei ich nicht weiß was du unter gleiche Drehzahlbereiche verstehst. Das ist schon unterschiedlich. Kleine Motoren haben eine relativ hohe Leerlaufdrehzahl, während große Vielzylindrige Motoren u.U. nur eine halb so hohe Leerlaufdrehzahl benötigen. Obenraus ist bei vielen Dieseln effektiv bei 4-5krpm Schluss, während andere Motoren locker bis 7krpm oder sogar noch höher drehen.

Wie du aber die Leistung übers Getriebe regeln willst ist mir schleierhaft. Damit wird das Drehmoment gewandelt und die Leistung bleibt (abgesehen vom Verlust aus dem Wirkungsgrad) natürlich identisch!



Mosed schrieb:


> Möchte ich also ein Auto mit guter Beschleunigung haben (ohne Drehzahlorgien veranstalten zu müssen), muss der Motor in den unteren Drehzahlbereichen viel Drehmoment abgeben können - um halt da viel Leistung anbieten zu können



Das was du beschreibst nennt sich Elastizität und dass hier Turbomotoren im Vorteil sind, weil sie eben untenrum mehr Leistung haben ist eine Binsenweisheit.




Mosed schrieb:


> Viele verwechseln halt Drehmoment des Motors mit Drehmoment am Rad. Aber bei niedrigen Motordrehzahlen kann das Drehmoment am Rad ja nur hoch sein, wenn schon das Drehmoment vor Getriebe hoch ist.



Ich gebe dir recht, dass das viele verwechseln, aber der 2. Satz ist Quatsch! Das Getriebe kann je nach Übersetzung bei praktisch jedem Motormoment ein hohes Moment am Rad stellen! Wie gesagt, dass hat erst mal nix miteinander zu tun!


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht weiß was du unter gleiche Drehzahlbereiche verstehst.
> 
> Wie du aber die Leistung übers Getriebe regeln willst ist mir schleierhaft. Damit wird das Drehmoment gewandelt und die Leistung bleibt (abgesehen vom Verlust aus dem Wirkungsgrad) natürlich identisch!
> 
> Ich gebe dir recht, dass das viele verwechseln, aber der 2. Satz ist Quatsch! Das Getriebe kann je nach Übersetzung bei praktisch jedem Motormoment ein hohes Moment am Rad stellen! Wie gesagt, dass hat erst mal nix miteinander zu tun!


 
Damit meinte ich halt, dass die meisten Benziner fahrbar zwischen ~1200 - 6500 rpm (+/- 500) und Diesel bis ~4500 rpm sind. Beim Benziner gibts halt noch ein paar Hochdrehzahlkonzepte.

Da habe ich wohl mehrere Sachen zusammen geschmissen. Klar kann man die Leistung nicht über das Getriebe regeln. 

In Bezug auf ein für alle Fahrzustände sinnnvolles Getriebe war es gemeint. Klar kann man den ersten/zweiten/... Gang so wählen, dass aus 20 Nm dutzendfach mehr wird. Nur ob das dann noch fahrbar ist für alle Drehzahl/Drehmomentbereiche?! 
Mit hoch war dann halt auch wirklich hoch gemeint. Ich denke kein Getriebe kann sinnvoll/fahrbar bewirken, dass ein 70 PS Golf bei 1200 rpm Motordrehzahl soviel Drehmoment am Rad hat wie ein 450 PS RS6.


----------



## Low (12. August 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Golf 6 GTI mit Bilstein Fahrwerk? Was meint ihr kostet so ein Stoßdämpfer?

Edit:
Achja, 850€ für neue Bremsen mit Einbau ist zu viel oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

Mal was ganz anderes, weiß jemand, ob man bei dem Media bzw. im Connectivity Paket im A1 statt nem MP3 Player oder nem angebissenen Apfel auch eine USB Festplatte anschließen kann? Ich war bei 2 verschiedenen Händlern, aber sagen hat mir das von denen keiner können...


----------



## watercooled (12. August 2013)

Der  ist nicht umsonst so freundlich


----------



## Low (12. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, weiß jemand, ob man bei dem Media bzw. im Connectivity Paket im A1 statt nem MP3 Player oder nem angebissenen Apfel auch eine USB Festplatte anschließen kann? Ich war bei 2 verschiedenen Händlern, aber sagen hat mir das von denen keiner können...


 
Eine FAT32 Platte wird der denke lesen können.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Eine FAT32 Platte wird der denke lesen können.


 
Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls mal Audi angeschrieben. Wenn das geht werde ich denke ich diese Woche noch bestellen...


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, weiß jemand, ob man bei dem Media bzw. im Connectivity Paket im A1 statt nem MP3 Player oder nem angebissenen Apfel auch eine USB Festplatte anschließen kann? Ich war bei 2 verschiedenen Händlern, aber sagen hat mir das von denen keiner können...


 
Mir reicht mein 32 GB micro USB-Stick. Für was ne Festplatte?


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2013)

Anschlusstechnisch macht USB-Stick oder Festplatte ja keinen Unterschied. 

Ich würde aber mal sagen: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  Im Audi-Konfigurator  steht unter Connectivity Paket: "Audi music interface (zur Anbindung von Apple iPod ab Generation 4,  Musikfunktionsumfang Apple iPhone *sowie USB-Speichermedien* und  MP3-Playern)"
Aber der Konfigurator ist irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig und nicht mehr so intuitiv.

Das die Händler das nicht wissen ist echt schwach. So was sollte Basiswissen sein.


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Anschlusstechnisch macht USB-Stick oder Festplatte ja keinen Unterschied.


 
Ist mir schon klar. 

Ich seh keine Vorteile von ne Festplatte. Die haut dir bei nem Überschlag nur ein Loch in die Türverkleidung.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir reicht mein 32 GB micro USB-Stick. Für was ne Festplatte?


 
32GB sind mir definitiv zu wenig. Ne kleine 100GB SSD sollte es schon sein.



Mosed schrieb:


> Anschlusstechnisch macht USB-Stick oder Festplatte ja keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Ich würde aber mal sagen: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  Im Audi-Konfigurator  steht unter Connectivity Paket: "Audi music interface (zur Anbindung von Apple iPod ab Generation 4,  Musikfunktionsumfang Apple iPhone *sowie USB-Speichermedien* und  MP3-Playern)"


 
Das heißt aber noch nicht, dass der Anschluss genug Stromlieferfähigkeit für ne Platte hat. Genau das haben mir die Händler nicht bestätigen können. Ein Raspberry Pi kann z.B. auch nicht so ohne weiteres ne Platte treiben, trotz USB Schnittstelle!


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> 32GB sind mir definitiv zu wenig. Ne kleine 100GB SSD sollte es schon sein.


 
OK, ich bin mal hinter nem Taxi hergefahren und der Fahrer hatte aufem Navi Pornos geschaut. Beeindruckend! Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, warum ich 100GB im Auto brauche? Bissel MP3s und gut is.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

Ne bissl ist mir nicht genug, wenn dann will ich meine komplette Sammlung dabei haben. Wenn schon denn schon. Schlimm genug, dass ich sie vorher auf MP3 konvertieren muss...


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2013)

Damit kann ich nix anfangen. Ich hör meistens Radio und ab und an Mukke vom Stick. Aber meistens Radio.


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2013)

Ich bin sicher, dass sich Audi an die USB Spezifikation hält. 500mA müssten also rüber kommen. Es sollte dann eine stromsparende Platte sein. Eine SSD braucht ja auch keine hohe Anlaufspannung. Solange im Betrieb nicht mehr als 2,5W nötig sind...

Aber gibts da nichts im Internet? Die Frage hat doch sicher schon jemand anders gestellt?!


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

Ich habe die Frage jetzt jedenfalls Audi gestellt. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Low (12. August 2013)

Das Radio in meinem alten Auto brauchte Stunden um meinen vollen 8gb USB Stick zu laden, war so ein JVC Radio...man war das nervig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. August 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> [...] soviel Drehmoment am Rad hat wie ein 450 PS RS6.


 
Der seltenst die 450PS überhaupt erreicht, genauso wie der E92 M3 
Die beiden hängen immer so bei 390-410 PS rum.




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Damit kann ich nix anfangen. Ich hör meistens Radio und ab und an Mukke vom Stick. Aber meistens Radio.


 
Geht mir genauso.


----------



## watercooled (12. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der seltenst die 450PS überhaupt erreicht, genauso wie der E92 M3
> Die beiden hängen immer so bei 390-410 PS rum.



Sind das keine Turbo/Kompressor Motoren?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sind das keine Turbo/Kompressor Motoren?


 
Nö, Sauger. Im Falle das RS sogar ein recht alter Motor, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## watercooled (12. August 2013)

Ok dann verstehe ich das. Ich dachte aber echt der M3 wäre ein Kompressor....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ok dann verstehe ich das. Ich dachte aber echt der M3 wäre ein Kompressor....


 
Nee, ein Kompressor würde gar nicht zu dem Auto passen und ist bei Hochdrehzahlmotoren sehr selten serienmäßig anzutreffen.

Edit:
E46 M3 mit Kompressorumbau klingt übrigens so :BMW E46 M3 CSL straight pipes - YouTube


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ok dann verstehe ich das. Ich dachte aber echt der M3 wäre ein Kompressor....



Hat BMW denn jemals Kompressormotoren gebaut? Wenn, dann war das weit vor meiner Zeit - evtl. als Flug Motor in den 30ern oder so...


----------



## Beam39 (12. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nö, Sauger. Im Falle das RS sogar ein recht alter Motor, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


 
Also im Falle des b4' s ist es ein Biturbo-8Zylinder mit 4.2L Hubraum.

Was die Leistungsdefizite angeht, der ist ja beim S4 B6 auch oft vorhanden, allerdings frage ich mich wie sowas wie in dem Video passieren kann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7QMezBGC7Q

Also entweder der M3 hatte deutlich weniger PS und war im niedrigen Gang, oder aber der S4 war nicht ganz normal, aber da bräuchte man mindestens nen  Turbo um das Defizit zum m3 auszugleichen, und der S4 hat definitiv keinen.

Edit: Seh grad am Anfang stehen die Mods, aber trotzdem. Selbst mit den Veränderungen dürfte der aller aller höchstens 380ps haben.


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2013)

Nun bekommt er seine "neue" Farbe


----------



## Zappaesk (13. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der seltenst die 450PS überhaupt erreicht, genauso wie der E92 M3
> Die beiden hängen immer so bei 390-410 PS rum.



Das ein M3 keine 450PS erreicht ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, wo er doch auch gar nicht mit so viel angegeben ist.


----------



## Beam39 (13. August 2013)

Hat er auch überhaupt nicht behauptet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ein M3 keine 450PS erreicht ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, wo er doch auch gar nicht mit so viel angegeben ist.


 
Das war eigentlich bezogen auf den Audi, bisschen missverständlich geschrieben. Der M3 liegt auch sehr oft unter 400 PS obwohl 420PS da sein sollten.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Also im Falle des b4' s ist es ein Biturbo-8Zylinder mit 4.2L Hubraum.


 
Der 4,2l V8 war immer ein Sauger 
Btw. Den B4 gab es gar nicht als RS4, geschweige denn mit einem 4,2l V8.

Edit: 
Der Audi aus dem Video war ordentlich optimiert.


----------



## Zoon (13. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, weiß jemand, ob man bei  dem Media bzw. im Connectivity Paket im A1 statt nem MP3 Player oder nem  angebissenen Apfel auch eine USB Festplatte anschließen kann? Ich war  bei 2 verschiedenen Händlern, aber sagen hat mir das von denen keiner  können...


 
HDD mitnehmen und Ausprobieren? Wird doch der   nichts dagegen haben. Persönlich im Opel Adam getestet und der Iriver  wird erkannt als Massenspeicher. Nur das olle Sony Ericcson Handy nicht -  naja brauch das Auto zum Fahren nicht als Telefonzelle 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne  bissl ist mir nicht genug, wenn dann will ich meine komplette Sammlung  dabei haben. Wenn schon denn schon. Schlimm genug, dass ich sie vorher  auf MP3 konvertieren muss...


 
Auto ist eh kein audiophiler Genuss außer du versenkst nochmal den Kaufpreis in ne Hifi Anlage.  Auf mein 40 GB Iriver sind ca 5400 Songs in 192 KBit CBR MP3 drauf. Sollte reichen ...


----------



## Zappaesk (13. August 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> HDD mitnehmen und Ausprobieren? Wird doch der  nichts dagegen haben. Persönlich im Opel Adam getestet und der Iriver wird erkannt als Massenspeicher. Nur das olle Sony Ericcson Handy nicht - naja brauch das Auto zum Fahren nicht als Telefonzelle



Das würde schon gehen, wenn es denn bei einem der in Frage kommenden Händlern ein entsprechendes Auto gäbe. Deswegen warte ich einfach die Audi Antwort ab - die sollten es ja wissen.



Zoon schrieb:


> Auto ist eh kein audiophiler Genuss außer du versenkst nochmal den Kaufpreis in ne Hifi Anlage.  Auf mein 40 GB Iriver sind ca 5400 Songs in 192 KBit CBR MP3 drauf. Sollte reichen ...



Auto ist natürlich nicht so gut wie daheim, ist schon klar. Wobei man bei den Spitzenanlagen, die in den Fahrzeugen mittlerweile verbaut sind mittlerweile schon recht ordentlich Musik hören kann. Es muss ja nicht ne Burmester im Panamera sein (die im Übrigen gemessen an den sonst bei Burmester üblichen Preisen ein absolutes Schnäppchen ist - selbst wenn man das Auto mit erwerben muss ), aber die Bose im A1 klingt auch nicht ganz schlampig. Ob die Qualität reicht, damit man den Unterschied zw. ner FLAC Datei bzw. ner CD und ner MP3 Datei hören könnte weiß ich aber mangels Hör- und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aktuell noch nicht. 

Umständlich ist in meinem Fall, dass ich meine komplette Sammlung auf der  - noch zu erwerbenden - Festplatte fürs Auto von FLAC in datenreduziertes MP3 umwandeln muss und damit in Zukunft meine Sammlung in zwei Formaten aktuell halten darf... Den Umstand finde ich viel ärgerlicher als den im Fahrbetrieb vermutlich nicht wirklich zu bemerkende Einbruch der Klangqualität und verstehe nicht, warum Audi (und andere Hersteller vermutlich auch) bei einem Soundsystem, dass ja offenbar anspruchsvolle Kunden ansprechen soll auf eine Kompatibilität zu den bei diesen üblichen Tonformaten verzichtet. Technisch ist das ja kein Ding.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ein M3 keine 450PS erreicht ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, wo er doch auch gar nicht mit so viel angegeben ist.



Ist doch häufig so, dass Sauger die angegebene Leistung nicht erreichen. Ein M3 dürfte realistisch irgendwo bei 400 PS liegen. 




Zoon schrieb:


> Auto ist eh kein audiophiler Genuss außer du versenkst nochmal den Kaufpreis in ne Hifi Anlage.  Auf mein 40 GB Iriver sind ca 5400 Songs in 192 KBit CBR MP3 drauf. Sollte reichen ...



Ich hab auch nur das Aufpreis freie Standardradio fürs Auto gewählt. Die Bose Edition oder das Arkamys, welche beide von Renault angeboten werden, haben mich nicht interessiert.


----------



## Beam39 (13. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der 4,2l V8 war immer ein Sauger
> Btw. Den B4 gab es gar nicht als RS4, geschweige denn mit einem 4,2l V8.


 
Du verwechselst da was. Der 4B/ C5 ist nen A6, und der als RS6 hat die 4,2L-Maschine und ist doppelt aufgeladen.

Auszug aus Wiki: "Der Motor basiert auf dem V8 des Audi S6 C5 mit 250 kW/340 PS, der von 1999 bis 2005 gebaut wurde. Im RS6 verfügt der Motor über zwei Turbolader (Biturbo) und zwei Ladeluftkühler."

Der b6 S4 ist nen Sauger, das stimmt.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ist doch häufig so, dass Sauger die angegebene Leistung nicht erreichen. Ein M3 dürfte realistisch irgendwo bei 400 PS liegen.


 
Die S65 Motoren, die ich auf dem Prüfstand gesehen hatte waren alle bei der Werksangabe. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Verbrennungsmotorenprüfstand und nicht um eine Messung auf der Rolle.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2013)

Gibt wahrscheinlich auch Ausnahmen. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Zoon (13. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur das Aufpreis freie  Standardradio fürs Auto gewählt. Die Bose Edition oder das Arkamys,  welche beide von Renault angeboten werden, haben mich nicht  interessiert.


 
Nen Megane RS kauft man ja nicht um Musik zu hören 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Umständlich ist in meinem Fall, dass ich  meine komplette Sammlung auf der  - noch zu erwerbenden - Festplatte  fürs Auto von FLAC in datenreduziertes MP3 umwandeln muss ...



Naja  bin da auch schon zweigleisig, FLAC zuhause - 192er Mp3 für unterwegs,  das schlimmste alle vorhandenen Platten noch aufm Plattenspieler zu  legen aufzuzeichnen und dann zu konvertieren bzw alle vorhandenen CDs  aufzuholen  und da man es ja schick haben will - auch ordentlich getaggt und Coverbild. 

Bei  neu gekaufter Musik kommt die CD erstmal in den Rechner, bzw bei vielen  bevorzugt über Bandcamp im Dreierpack bestellt (CD - Vinyl - Download  FLAC + MP3)


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2013)

Und weiter ging es


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. August 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nen Megane RS kauft man ja nicht um Musik zu hören




Stimmt auch wieder!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. August 2013)

http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=235967687&asrc=st&a=1


Was meint ihr zu dem?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2013)

So, ich habe alles geklärt. HDD geht und die Karre ist bestellt...


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

Was für ein Auto?


----------



## Beam39 (14. August 2013)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Gebrauchtwagen: Skoda, Octavia, Combi 1.8 TSI Elegance, XENON, Sportpaket, Benzin,
> 
> 
> Was meint ihr zu dem?


 
Steht ganz gut da, allerdings sind die Bremsen hinten runter und Vorne vermutlich auch, musst gucken ob Wartungsstau oder ähnliches vorhanden ist, probefahren etc. Beim verhandeln sollte also etwas Spielraum da sein und Garantie hat er ja auch noch, kann man sich also angucken!

Edit: Vergessen zu erwähnen das du dir den Turbo genauer anhörst, also ob er zu laut pfeift oder sonstige nicht normale Geräusche von sich gibt, ich weiß nicht was die Garantie alles einschließt.


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was für ein Auto?


 
Meines Wissens nach den "Baby" Audi A1


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2013)

Ich würde mir lieber nen A2 kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach, das einzig gescheite Auto, das Audi jemals gebaut hat. Innovativ und seiner Zeit weit voraus. Der sieht sogar heute noch so aus, als ob er gerade erst vom Band gerollt ist. Alles andere ist nix.  Der A2 scheint sogar mir kaufenswert! Schade, dass da von Audi nix mehr gekommen ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2013)

Ja es ist ein A1 geworden. Den bekomme ich zu sehr ordentlichen Konditionen, so dass der für mich die günstigste Lösung für die nächsten 3 Jahre ist.

Gestern sind zwar noch Sonderkonditionen für nen Clio RS rein gekommen, aber zum einen damit immer noch rd. 150€ teurer als der A1 und zum anderen zum Pendeln (140km/Tag) schlicht das falsche Auto.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das mögliche Raddrehmoment hängt dann von der Leistung und der Drehzahl ab.



Nicht zu fassen! Da ist schon wieder. Ich betrachte das mal auf ganz andere Art. Vergessen wir mal Motoren, Getriebe und Räder. Eine simple Balkenwaage soll betrachtet werden: Auf einer Seite ist ein Gewicht, andere Seite hälst du mit der Hand im Gleichgewicht, so dass sich nichts bewegt. Du übst jetzt einen Drehmoment auf den Hebel aus, aber weil auf beiden Seiten gleiche Momente sind und nichts bewegt sich, verrichtest du keine Arbeit, es entsteht keine Drehzahl und schon gar keine Leistung. Übst du mehr Drehmoment auf den Hebel aus als das Gewicht auf der anderen Seite, bewegst du die Waage auf deiner Seite nach unten. Jetzt, weil der Hebel einen Weg zurück legt, verrichtest du Arbeit, es entsteht Drehzahl und damit Leistung. In beiden Fällen liegt Drehmoment an, aber nur im zweiten entsteht Leistung. Also was hängt von was ab? Drehmoment ist immer da, aber nicht die Leistung. Wie bitte schön soll also Drehmoment von Leistung abhängen, die gar nicht vorhanden ist? Kraft also Drehmoment, ist immer die ursächliche Größe, während Leistung nichts weiter als Abhängigkeit der elementaren Größen von einander darstellt. Zu behaupten: Drehmoment hängt von Leistung ab, ist ungefähr so als zu behaupten, Schwerkraft der Erde hängt davon ab, wie schnell ein Apfel vom Baum auf sie fällt - mit anderen Worten Schwachsinn.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2013)

Na jetzt Krieg dich mal wieder ein, Wisch den Schaum vor dem Mund weg und lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe.

Ich versuche es nochmal extra für dich! Bei einer gegebenen Geschwindigkeit am Rad ergibt sich das mögliche Raddrehmoment selbstverständlich aus der möglichen anliegenden Leistung. Die Leistung ist in dem Fall gegeben (auch wenn die sich natürlich bei steigender Motordrehzahl beim Beschleunigen ändert) und das Moment ergibt sich. Hier wird ja keine Leistung "erzeugt", sondern "abgegeben". Das ist ein großer Unterschied!

P=F*v gilt auch hier. Aber da P und v gegeben sind ergibt sich F über das Drehmoment und den dyn. Reifenhalbmesser. Das ist kein Sschwachsinn sondern Physik!


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2013)

@Zappa:
Was für ne Motorisierung wirds beim A1?


----------



## watercooled (14. August 2013)

Wie lange geht die Drehmoment Diskussion denn noch?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2013)

Der kleine Diesel. Bei meiner Strecke mit überwiegend 120er Zonen ist das völlig ausreichend. 
Mir ist da der Komfort und die sonst Ausstattung wichtiger und deswegen geht da auch das meiste Geld hin.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na jetzt Krieg dich mal wieder ein, Wisch den  Schaum vor dem Mund weg und lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe.



Ich bin nicht außer sich. Tut mir Leid, wenn es so rüber kommt. Aber was du geschrieben hast, war das:



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Drehmoment des Motors ist da komplett aussen vor! Das mögliche  Raddrehmoment hängt dann von der Leistung und der Drehzahl ab.



Was einfach nicht stimmt und meinem Beispiel mit dem Apfel enspricht. Was stimmt ist z.B. das:



Mosed schrieb:


> Ergo lässt sich die Leistung nur über das Drehmoment regeln.


 
Warum versteht er das und du nicht?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hier wird ja keine Leistung "erzeugt", sondern "abgegeben". Das ist ein großer Unterschied!


 
Dass ich die beiden Begriffe ducheinander gebracht habe, kannst du mir ruhig vorwerfen. Aber Drehmoment hängt niemals und nirgendwo von Leistung ab, sondern umgekehrt. Dass sich Drehmoment nach Umstellung der Formel, aus der Leistung ergibt, steht außer Frage.



watercooled schrieb:


> Wie lange geht die Drehmoment Diskussion denn noch?



Jedes erdenkliche Thema rund ums Auto wurde hier schon zigfach durchgekaut, warum also nicht auch dieses?


----------



## R4Z3R (14. August 2013)

Hab jetzt auch meinen lappen  zwar noch B17 aber in einem Monat ist es auch soweit alleine fahren..

Mein problem : Die Versicherung.. An Alle fahranfänger : 
Welches auto habt ihr und was zahlt ihr für Versicherung ?
Mein makler sagt : mitsubishi eclipse 97 : 1300€ 
Internet sagt sogar 3000

Honda accord :1080..

Geht das nicht um weiten günstiger?
Ich hab seit 2 jahren fast A1


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2013)

Entweder über Mama/Papa/Oma/Opa versichern oder weinen. Mehr Auswahl hat man als Fahranfänger nicht wirklich bei der Versicherung. (Wobei deine Autowahl auch nicht förderlich scheint)


----------



## ErbsenPommes (14. August 2013)

Das Fahrzeug auf Mutter/Vater versichern lassen und dich als Hauptnutzer eintragen lassen. Ist schon ein Stück günstiger.


----------



## R4Z3R (14. August 2013)

Soweit ich weiß sagte der Versicherungstyp , er hätte die Variante über eltern auch schon gecheckt .. Unter 1200 fürn eclipse komme ich nicht.. 
Was meint ihr kostet der 523 bmw bj 2000 oder so


----------



## ErbsenPommes (14. August 2013)

Noch weitaus mehr. BMW kannst du als Fahranfänger mit einer hohen Schadenfreiheitsklasse vergessen.


----------



## watercooled (15. August 2013)

Kommt aber auch auf die Versicherung an.
Hier bei der WGV sind die Kosten echt lächerlich billig. Und mit billig meine ich wirklich saubillig


----------



## ich558 (15. August 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der kleine Diesel. Bei meiner Strecke mit überwiegend 120er Zonen ist das völlig ausreichend.
> Mir ist da der Komfort und die sonst Ausstattung wichtiger und deswegen geht da auch das meiste Geld hin.



Dann sind hier also schon 2 A1 Fahrer


----------



## Beam39 (15. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich würde mir lieber nen A2 kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach, das einzig gescheite Auto, das Audi jemals gebaut hat. Innovativ und seiner Zeit weit voraus. Der sieht sogar heute noch so aus, als ob er gerade erst vom Band gerollt ist. Alles andere ist nix.  Der A2 scheint sogar mir kaufenswert! Schade, dass da von Audi nix mehr gekommen ist.


 
Eben weil er seiner Zeit voraus war, wird die Kiste verdammt hoch gehandelt. Aber das einzige gescheite Auto von Audi wars jetzt nicht, wir wollen mal nich so sein  Ich muss da nur an die 100er und 80er denken, die passen selbst heute noch in die Zeit. Vom Zeitlosen Design hängt Audi meiner Meinung nach die Konkurrenz wie Benz oder Bmw ab.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2013)

Gestern habe ich meinen A7 per Kulanzrücknahme zurück gegeben, da die Probleme mit der Lenkung nicht in den Griff zu bekommen waren. Was für ein Elend.
Im "Gegenzug" habe ich 2 neue Fahrzeuge gekauft. Zum einen, einen Golf 1.2 TSi als Cabrio für meine Freundin (wurde also (zum Glück) doch nichts mit dem Beetle) und zum anderen für mich ein A5 Cabrio. Da der Golf ein Lagerwagen ist können wir ihn in der nächsten Woche abholen. Der A5 muss erst gebaut werden, insofern muss ich noch etwa 3 Monate warten  . Egal, wenn alles so klappt wie ich es mir wünsche, dann kann ich mein neues Schätzchen direkt nach unserem Urlaub, dann im Werk Ingolstadt abholen  .

Der Golf schaut wie folgt aus:

Golf Cabriolet BlueMotion Technology 1,2 l TSI 77 kW (105 PS)
6-Gang 77 kW
Lackierung: Deep Black Perleffekt
Ausstattung: Titanschwarz/Titanschwarz/Schwarz/Soul
Die Sonderausstattungen:
Lederlenkrad (3 Speichen) in Cool Leather
Klimaanlage "Climatronic"
"Atlanta" - 4 Leichtmetallräder 6 1/2 J x 16
"RCD 310"
ParkPilot
"Komfortpaket"
"Technikpaket"
Winterpaket
Textilfußmatten vorn und hinten
Raucherausführung - Aschenbecher und Zigarettenanzünder
Multifunktionsanzeige "Plus"
Mobiltelefonvorbereitung

Der A5 schaut dann wie folgt aus:

A5 Cabriolet 2.0 TFSi
6-Gang 165 kW
Gletscherweiß Metallic
Interieur Material: Alcantara gelocht/Leder mit S line Prägung in den Vordersitzlehnen
Sitze: Sportsitze vorne
Sitzbezug-Farbnaht: schwarz-schwarz-jetgrau
Armaturentafel: schwarz-schwarz
Teppich: schwarz
Himmel: schwarz

Sonderausstattung
Akustikverdeck vollautomatisch
Alcantara gelocht/Leder mit S line Prägung in den Vordersitzlehnen
Aluminium-Gussräder im 10-Speichen-Design, Größe 8,5 J x 19, mit Reifen 255/35 R 19
Anfahrassistent
Assistenz-Paket
Audi connect inklusive Autotelefon
Audi drive select®
Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell-, beheiz- und anklappbar, automatisch abblendend, mit Memory-Funktion
Bang & Olufsen Sound System
Belederte Armauflagen in den Türverkleidungen
Bordwerkzeug und Wagenheber
Digitaler Radioempfang (DAB)
Einparkhilfe plus mit Rückfahrkamera
Fahrwerk mit Dämpferregelung
Fernlichtassistent
Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend
Komfortklimaautomatik 3-Zonen
Komfortpaket
Lichtpaket
Memory-Funktion für den Fahrersitz
MMI® Navigation plus
Modellbezeichnung ohne Technologie-Schriftzug
Multifunktions-Sportlederlenkrad im 3-Speichen-Design, unten abgeflacht
Radschrauben, diebstahlhemmend
S line Exterieurpaket
S line selection
S line Sportpaket
adaptive light
Fahrerinformationssystem mit Farbdisplay
Winter-Aluminium-Gussräder im 5-V-Speichen-Design, Größe 8,5 J x 18, mit Reifen 245/40 R 18
Glanzpaket
Heckleuchten in LED-Technik
Nebelscheinwerfer, im Stoßfänger integriert
Ohne Heckspoiler
Tagfahrlicht
Windschott
Wärmeschutzverglasung grün getönt
Xenon plus
Reifendruck-Kontrollanzeige
Reifenreparaturset
Ablagepaket
Dekoreinlagen Aluminium matt gebürstet
Einstiegsleisten mit S line-Schriftzug
Fußmatten vorn und hinten
Verbandmaterial mit Warndreieck
Schalt-/Wählhebelknauf in Leder
Kindersitzbefestigung ISOFIX für die Fondsitze
Rücksitzlehne geteilt umklappbar
Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungsanlage
Start-Stop-System mit Rekuperation
12-Volt-Steckdose in der Seitenverkleidung im Gepäckraum hinten rechts
Komfortschlüssel
(enthalten in Komfortpaket)
Radio mit Doppel-Tuner
(enthalten in MMI® Navigation plus)
Abgasendrohre sichtbar

Und bis wir den Golf abholen können, fahre ich erstmal weiter mit dem GTi Cabrio von meinem Händler  .


----------



## Zappaesk (15. August 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Was einfach nicht stimmt und meinem Beispiel mit dem Apfel enspricht. Was stimmt ist z.B. das:


 
So, dann eben nochmal. Du fährst mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit von sagen wir 100km/h. Dazu benötigst du (rein fiktiv) sagen wir 15kW an Leistung. D.h. du hast eine Raddrehzahl von vlt. 880rpm. Daraus errechnet sich ein Drehmoment am Rad, das für die aufrechterhaltung des Status quo notwendig ist von rd. 160Nm (ales fiktiv und hoffentlich ohne vertipper im Taschenrechner gerechnet). 

Wenn du jetzt aufs Gas gehst und beschleunigen willst, dann stellt dein Motor gemäß seiner Leistungskurve eine Leistung von sagen wir mal 100kW (dynamische Effekte lassen wir mal aussen vor). Jetzt die Entscheidende Frage: Wovon hängt dein Raddrehmoment jetzt ab? Richtig von Drehzahl und Leistung! Es ergibt sich nämlich eine Raddrehmoment von rd. 1100Nm d.h. abzüglich der 160Nm aus den Fahrwiederständen bleibt dir ein Beschleunigungsmoment von rd. 940Nm. Daraus ergibt sich dann im Übrigen eine Beschleunigungskraft von (dem Besipiel liegt ein 215/40 R16 Reifen zugrunde) 3,1 kN und eine Beschleunigung von 2,1 m/s^2 bezogen auf ein 1,5t Fahrzeug.

Wie gesagt alles mal schludrig in den Taschenrechner eingetippt, deswegen übernehme ich keine Garantie über die Richtigkeit der Zahlen - es ist ja auch noch früh.

Aber ich hoffe an dem Beispiel wird klar, dass das Moment am Rad tatsächlich von der Drehzahl und der reingesteckten Leistung abhängt. Wieviel Leistung da reingesteckt wird hängt dann von 3 Faktoren ab: dem Motor, der Gaspedalstellung und der gewählten Übersetzung.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Warum versteht er das und du nicht?


 
Glaub mir ich habe es sehr wohl verstanden und verdiene mit dem Wissen ja auch mein Geld. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dass ich die beiden Begriffe ducheinander gebracht habe, kannst du mir ruhig vorwerfen. Aber Drehmoment hängt niemals und nirgendwo von Leistung ab, sondern umgekehrt. Dass sich Drehmoment nach Umstellung der Formel, aus der Leistung ergibt, steht außer Frage.


 
Was wovon abhängt hängt ja an den gegebenen Größen. Wenn meine Leistung und die Geschwindigkeit feststeht, dann ergibt sich nunmal das Moment.




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Jedes erdenkliche Thema rund ums Auto wurde hier schon zigfach durchgekaut, warum also nicht auch dieses?


 
Dieses Thema endet spätestens morgen Abend, weil ich dann im Urlaub bin und ganz sicher nicht vom Strand aus hier mitdiskutieren werde... 



ich558 schrieb:


> Dann sind hier also schon 2 A1 Fahrer


 
Noch bin ich keiner. Mein alter Bock läuft noch bis Dezember und bis dahin musst du dich noch gedulden! 

Was hast du denn für nen Motor drin?


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Eben weil er seiner Zeit voraus war, wird die Kiste verdammt hoch gehandelt. Aber das einzige gescheite Auto von Audi wars jetzt nicht, wir wollen mal nich so sein  Ich muss da nur an die 100er und 80er denken, die passen selbst heute noch in die Zeit. Vom Zeitlosen Design hängt Audi meiner Meinung nach die Konkurrenz wie Benz oder Bmw ab.



Oder sagen wir es so, es gab oder gibt da nix, was mir begehrenswert erscheint. Das zeitlose Design würde ich z.B. als langweilig und einfallslos beschreiben. Aber das sieht natürlich jeder anders.


----------



## Lee (15. August 2013)

@IT

Was war denn mit der Lenkung? Aber ansonsten schöne Neuanschaffungen, auch wenn ich 2 Cabrios für etwas unpraktisch halte, aber du kennst deine Einsatzwecke besser.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> @IT
> 
> Was war denn mit der Lenkung? Aber ansonsten schöne Neuanschaffungen, auch wenn ich 2 Cabrios für etwas unpraktisch halte, aber du kennst deine Einsatzwecke besser.


 
Ich hatte den Effekt der sich "Rasterlenkung" nennt.
Eine Todesfalle die Audi als Komfortmangel verkaufen will.

Ich muss nur ins Büro fahren, meine Freundin hat auch nicht viel mehr Programm, da kann man das Fahren ruhig genießen  .


----------



## ich558 (15. August 2013)

@Zappaesk 
Den 1.4er TFSI mit 122 Pferden


----------



## McZonk (15. August 2013)

@IT: und du wechselst auch nach den zahlreichen Werkstattbesuchen mit deinem S5 tatsächlich wieder auf das B8 Cabrio bzw. bleibst Audi treu? Wow, das ist Markentreue par excellence. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es dieses Mal besser läuft.


----------



## Topper_Harley (15. August 2013)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen auch was neues besorgt, nach meinem 1M Cupra R bin ich nun ins Japan Lager gewechselt mit nem 370Z Pack Edition.

Umstellung war es schon nach dem gemachten Turbo nun einen großvolumigen Sauger zu fahren, aber er macht Spaß 

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6654/imnx.jpg

Gruß


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> @IT: und du wechselst auch nach den zahlreichen Werkstattbesuchen mit deinem S5 tatsächlich wieder auf das B8 Cabrio bzw. bleibst Audi treu? Wow, das ist Markentreue par excellence. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es dieses Mal besser läuft.


 
Das hat mit Markentreue nicht viel zu tun. Entweder hätte ich meine Wandlung jetzt langwierig auf dem Rechtsweg einklagen gekonnt oder ich suche einen Kompromiss mit meinem Händler.
Da ich absoluter Cabriofan bin, ist der A5 das ideale Fahrzeug für mich, insofern das Verdeck dicht ist  .
Ich fahre seit ein paar Wochen das GTi Cabrio, bei dem ist das Verdeck dicht. Daher bin ich optimistisch.

Abgesehen davon das es derzeit nicht viele Cabrios gibt die mir wirklich gefallen.


----------



## Topper_Harley (15. August 2013)

Vom Golf Vereck darfst du aber nicht auf den A5 schließen, das Golf / Beetle / A3 verdeck bauen wir. (Webasto) 

Und das A5 Dach baut einer unserer Konkurenten, sind zwei unterschiedliche Firmen und daher Konzepte dahinter.


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2013)

Gibt es irgend ein Verdeck aus "Sonnenland" Stoff das nicht dicht ist?

Meins ist jetzt 13 und nach ner Intensivreinigung im Frühjahr + anschließen dick Imprägnieren immer noch top. Wer ein Stoffverdeck natürlich nicht regelmäßig imprägniert sollte sich nicht über den Hersteller beschweren wenn es nach ein paar Jahren tropft.

Alternativen zum A5 Cabrio sind wirklich eher spärlich vertreten. Das E-Klasse Cabrio ist nur eine C-Klasse, der C70 II mittlerweile etwas alt(und Blechdach), das 3er Cabrio hässlich wie die Nacht(und/weil Blechdach), der 6er doch was teurer und der 4er noch nicht auf dem Markt.
Infinity und Lexus haben afaik auch noch welche, die kenne ich nicht so gut.


----------



## der_yappi (15. August 2013)

Der rote Z sieht gut aus Topper - haste noch en Bild vond er Seite?


----------



## Topper_Harley (15. August 2013)

ich mach dir nachher eins 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es irgend ein Verdeck aus "Sonnenland" Stoff das nicht dicht ist?
> 
> Meins ist jetzt 13 und nach ner Intensivreinigung im Frühjahr + anschließen dick Imprägnieren immer noch top. Wer ein Stoffverdeck natürlich nicht regelmäßig imprägniert sollte sich nicht über den Hersteller beschweren wenn es nach ein paar Jahren tropft.



Naja bei den neueren Autos sind meistens die Dichtungen schuld (die Profile werden immer komplizierter und sollen auch noch gut aussehen), die werden dann nach innen unterwandert und dann tropfts, das ist aber zu 90% eine Einstellungssache die aber normale Vertragswerkstätten ohne die passenden Lehren (eben nur nach "augenmaß" ) meist nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. August 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Vom Golf Vereck darfst du aber nicht auf den A5 schließen, das Golf / Beetle / A3 verdeck bauen wir. (Webasto)
> 
> Und das A5 Dach baut einer unserer Konkurenten, sind zwei unterschiedliche Firmen und daher Konzepte dahinter.


 
Das schon aber ich vermute wenn der Einkauf von VW was brauchbares geliefert bekommt, dann sollte auch das Akkustikverdeck von Audi ab und zu mal in OK geliefert werden. Hoffe ich wenigstens.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen auch was neues besorgt, nach meinem 1M Cupra R bin ich nun ins Japan Lager gewechselt mit nem 370Z Pack Edition.
> 
> Umstellung war es schon nach dem gemachten Turbo nun einen großvolumigen Sauger zu fahren, aber er macht Spaß
> 
> ...


 
Traumhaft schönes Auto. Klasse rot!  Sieht man nicht oft!


----------



## Beam39 (15. August 2013)

Ich finde ja die sieht man allgemein ziemlich selten, die 370z's, leider. Dagegen häufen sich die 350z's, da sie mittlerweile auch für die "Tuning-Fraktion" erschwinglich werden. Hab schon den ein oder anderen gesehen bei dem ich mit dem Kopf schütteln musste.


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. August 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> ... verdeck bauen wir. (Webasto)


Ist zwar ein anderes Thema, aber da ich gerade webasto lese:
Hab mir ne Webasto Standheizung einbauen lassen, die man per App ja auch als Standlüftung nutzen kann.
Gibt´s da eine Möglichkeit, das Schiebedach mit einzubeziehen?
Oder bin ich wirklich der Erste, der auf die Idee kommt, die heiße Luft nicht durch die Notentlüftung hinten raus
zu blasen, sondern lieber das Schiebedach oben zu nutzen?
Gibt ja schließlich auch die Möglichkeit, das Dach per Schlüssel zu schließen oder ein Solardach einzubauen.
Da kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, das Dach in die Bordelektronik einzubinden ...


----------



## watercooled (16. August 2013)

Ab zum  ? Ist ja eigentlich nur eine Art " Wenn - Dann" Befehl, kann denke ich nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. August 2013)

Ich hab die Heizung bei einem Webasto-Partner einbauen lassen, der eher auf Elektronik als auf Heizung/Klima spezialisiert ist.
Wenn es nur ein einfacher Befehl wäre, hätte er es sicher nach der Kommunikation mit Webasto auch raus gefunden.
Hatte ja extra vorher danach gefragt.

Manchmal fehlt aber so ein kleiner Anstoß in die richtige Richtung, um doch noch eine Lösung zu finden.

Werde aber natürlich auch den Tipp mit dem Freundlichen berücksichtigen. Fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## watercooled (16. August 2013)

Aber die Steuerung von der StaHe hängt doch auch am Steuergerät des Autos dran oder?
Und wenn sich das Schiebedach auch per Schlüssel öffnen lässt dann ist das ja ein Befehl der auch im Standby funktioniert.

Deswegen denke ich das das nix großes ist?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2013)

Das ist im übrigen unser Gölfchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2013)

Caprio mit Stoffsitzen? Ist das nicht etwas unpraktisch?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Caprio mit Stoffsitzen? Ist das nicht etwas unpraktisch?


 
Ich fahre derzeit das GTi Cabrio mit Karo Sitzen. Die sind auch aus Stoff und relativ pflegeleicht. Im Zweifelsfall wäre es mir aber egal, da ich ihn sobald mein neues A5 Cabrio da ist, nicht mehr fahren muss  .


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. August 2013)

@watercooled
Ich dachte ja auch, dass es nichts Großes ist- ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage:
Ich kann gar nicht nachvollziehen, dass Webasto sowas (in meinen Augen Sinnvolles) nicht von vornherein als mögliche Option anbietet.
Fakt ist aber, dass mein Monteur auch nach Rücksprache mit Webasto sagt, es würde nicht gehen.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich ja jetzt hier eingeklinkt, eben weil sich gerade jemand als Webasto-Mitarbeiter "geoutet" hat.

Das Problem an der Sache mit dem Freundlichen sehe ich darin, dass im Schadensfall dann Webasto und Audi Ärger wegen Garantie-
ansprüchen machen könnten, so nach dem Motto: das geht mich nichts an, das hat der Andere verbockt.

Außerdem ist mir jetzt schon öfter aufgefallen, dass es bestimmte Zubehörteile zwar für den B7 aber noch nicht für den B8 gibt.
Wahrscheinlich soll auf diese Weise der Kunde gezwungen werden, wenigstens bei noch relativ neuen Autos Originalteile zu kaufen
anstatt im www fündig zu werden.
Weiteres Problem: Audi verbaut werksmäßig Eberspächer- auch wenn fast alle Nachrüster auf webasto setzen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2013)

Ihr verwechselt hier den CAN mit dem App-Bypass von Webasto. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche und getrennte Dinge. Die App-Bedienung der nachträglich eingebauten Heizung hat nichts mit dem "Restauto" zu tun.

Einen vorher nicht vorgesehenen Teilnehmer an die Onboardkommunikation anzuschließen kann das gesamte Fahrzeug lahmlegen, das wird sich Webasto kaum trauen.


----------



## ich558 (16. August 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fahre derzeit das GTi Cabrio mit Karo Sitzen. Die sind auch aus Stoff und relativ pflegeleicht. Im Zweifelsfall wäre es mir aber egal, da ich ihn sobald mein neues A5 Cabrio da ist, nicht mehr fahren muss  .


 
Wie jetzt S5 -> A7 -> A5?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt S5 -> A7 -> A5?


 
Also S5 -> A7 -> A5 + Golf (Ich habe beide gekauft)


----------



## ErbsenPommes (16. August 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also S5 -> A7 -> A5 + Golf (Ich habe beide gekauft)



Als nächstes bitte den S7


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2013)

Nö, eher den RS7. Der hat wenigstens einen anständigen Motor.


----------



## ich558 (16. August 2013)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also S5 -> A7 -> A5 + Golf (Ich habe beide gekauft)


 
Warum hast du den A7 schon wieder so schnell abgegeben wie den S5?


----------



## roadgecko (16. August 2013)

Wie sind denn die Lieferzeiten bei Audi ?

Mein Händler sagte mir heute das mein Bautermin für November eingeplant ist, obwohl schon seit 11.06 Bestellt ist. Zwar soll der sich noch nach vorne verschieben aber das kann mir halt keiner garantieren.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. August 2013)

@IT 

Schöne Wägelchen hast du da gekauft. Warum ist es eigentlich nichts mit dem Beetle geworden?


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nö, eher den RS7. Der hat wenigstens einen anständigen Motor.


 
Der sieht aber nicht so hübsch aus wie der S7 und der Mehrpreis lohnt sich nicht.



ich558 schrieb:


> Warum hast du den A7 schon wieder so schnell abgegeben wie den S5?


 
Den habe ich nicht abgegeben (im klassichen Sinn) sondern gewandelt. Da die Lenkung nicht repariert werden konnte.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Lieferzeiten bei Audi ?



In meiner Bestellung steht Lieferzeit "Mitte November". Zu der Zeit bin ich aber in den USA, insofern werde ich ihn wohl nach unserem Urlaub im Werk abholen.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @IT
> Schöne Wägelchen hast du da gekauft. Warum ist es eigentlich nichts mit dem Beetle geworden?


 
Wir haben nach der Beetle Probefahrt, noch den A1, den 7er Golf und das Cabrio gefahren. Und meiner Freundin hat das Cabrio am besten gefallen. Vor einer Woche dachten wir noch das es der A1 würde aber zum Glück wurde es das Cabrio. So kann ich wenn ich mal ihren Wagen brauche auch offen fahren  .


So sieht im übrigen (laut Konfigurator) mein neues Wägelchen aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4Z3R (16. August 2013)

Der wird morgen mal angeschaut  
Auch wenn der schon 220000 km gelaufen hat..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (16. August 2013)

Sieht ziemlich verbastelt aus... und die 220.000 wird er nicht grad gestreichelt worden sein.


----------



## Beam39 (17. August 2013)

Sieht nicht nur so aus, der is verbastelt. Schlimm sowas.


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2013)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> Der wird morgen mal angeschaut


 
Warum?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. August 2013)

Immerhin erste Hand, sowas gibt es nicht oft bei solchen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. August 2013)

Heute schon gefailt  ? 
Ich schon, fährt man einfach mal eine Stunde zu früh los, nun heißt es warten


----------



## Zoon (17. August 2013)

@Civic. Fake Ladeluftkühler willst dir DAS wirklich antun? Auch wenns schwerer würd ich lieber nen unverbastelten VTi suchen mit klarem Checkheft und den auch so lassen.


----------



## watercooled (17. August 2013)

Welche der Motoren aussem Coupe sind eigentlich alles VTECs?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. August 2013)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Du auch?

Ich bin gestern losgefahren und hab gedacht es ist 8 Uhr ... stellte sich heraus das es 7 Uhr war. Nachdem die Tore der Arbeit noch verschlossen waren


----------



## Zoon (17. August 2013)

Lieber so als zu spät kommen xD


----------



## Birdy84 (17. August 2013)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> Der wird morgen mal angeschaut
> Auch wenn der schon 220000 km gelaufen hat..
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sind hier in einem PC Forum und du lieferst so einen "Screenshot" ab?!


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2013)

Wir sind hier in einem Auto-thread und du regst dich über so einen "Screenshot" auf?! statt über das Fahrzeug zu diskutieren?



R4Z3R, stehst du auf das Tuning, oder auf das Fahrzeug im speziellen?


----------



## keinnick (17. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in einem Auto-thread und du regst dich über so einen "Screenshot" auf?! statt über das Fahrzeug zu diskutieren?
> 
> 
> 
> R4Z3R, stehst du auf das Tuning, oder auf das Fahrzeug im speziellen?


 
Ich glaube gemeint war, dass der "Screenshot" scheinbar mit einer Kamera angefertigt wurde. Da soll es auch andere Möglichkeiten geben


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2013)

Erbsenzähler!


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Erbsenzähler!



Exakt! Genau das wollte ich damit klar machen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen vorher nicht vorgesehenen Teilnehmer an die Onboardkommunikation anzuschließen kann das gesamte Fahrzeug lahmlegen, das wird sich Webasto kaum trauen.



In meiner laienhaften Vorstellung dachte ich, dass genau für solche Szenarien CAN-Bus Adapter entwickelt werden.
Das muss ja nicht von Webasto erledigt werden. Da gibts ja Firmen, die sich auf so etwas spezialisiert haben.

Die Smartphone-App, die die STHZ steuert, stammt übrigens auch von einer Fremdfirma.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2013)

Die Bus-Struktur eines modernen Autos lässt jedes Heimnetzwerk lächerlich wirken. Da gibt es nicht nur CAN sondern unter anderem LIN und MOST welche alle über Gateways wieder aneinander hängen. Da "mal eben" was dazu zu machen ohne das Verhalten der anderen Teilnehmer zu kennen ist Selbstmord (gerade wenn man im Highspeed-CAN landet ist das auch wörtlich zu nehmen).


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2013)

Jupps, bin mal voll über nen alten Griff von ner Schublade drüber gefahren, als ich eingeparkt bin. 

Griff war aus Alu und hab ich heute morgen unterm Auto gefunden. 

Was mich sehr erstaunt, wie weich die Michelin Pilot Sport 2 sind. Man kann mir den Fingernagel Rillen reindrücken, die dann auch drinne bleiben. Superweich der Reifen. Kein Wunder, dass die nach ca. 10 000 KM runter sein sollen. Halt richtig gute UHPs. 

Den Schaden hätte ich mit den Dunlop Sport Maxx aufem Clio garantiert nicht gehabt. Eher wäre der Alugriff platt gewesen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. August 2013)

@Scholle 
Sehr ärgerlich, kommen zwei neue Schlappen drauf? 
Übrigens, habe letztens einen Megane RS gesehen, sehr geiler Sound. Macht irgendwie schon etwas her, wirkt auch sehr lang.

---

So ich habe mir nun etwas Material besorgt was Beleuchtung angeht. Ich habe in nächster Zeit vor ein ebay Xenon Kit gegen Qualitätsxenon Equipment zu testen. (wie, weiß ich noch nicht zu 100%)

Weiterhin möchte ich diverse H7 Glühlampen in der Praxis testen von irgendwelchen Xenon Look Teilen bis hin zu den Nightbrakern. 

Und als letztes möchte ich die Unterschiede zwischen einem 25- und einem 35 Watt Xenon System bildlich darstellen. Dazu werde ich den Beetle kurzfristig von 25- auf 35 Watt umrüsten. 
Wenn hierzu Interesse besteht kann ich gerne einen kleinen Bericht verfassen, kann aber ein Weilchen dauern. 
Das ganze natürlich nicht auf öffentlichen Straßen.


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Scholle
> Sehr ärgerlich, kommen zwei neue Schlappen drauf?
> Übrigens, habe letztens einen Megane RS gesehen, sehr geiler Sound. Macht irgendwie schon etwas her, wirkt auch sehr lang.
> 
> [/SIZE]


 
Nein. Denke mal, das ist noch Ok. Die Tiefe vom Profil ist viel "tiefer". Der Riss geht nur durch den halben äußeren Profilblock durch. Das sollte halten. 

Vom Sound her kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich war ja nur drinne. Aber da klingts wie Darth Vader mit Asthma. Einfach nur geil!  Böse! Echt Böse!


----------



## Iconoclast (18. August 2013)

Habe momentan den neuen Mercedes Benz GLA im Auge. Ist schon ein schickes Teil und nachdem mich der 335i nicht überzeugt hat, werde ich mich mal über den GLA schlau machen. Wäre mein erster Mercedes. Vom Innenraum her sieht der GLA jedenfalls schonmal  aus.


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2013)

Da kommt Freude auf... Ist man auf nem Festival, auf dem es wie es sich gehört durchregnet, kommt zurück zum Parkplatz und stellt gemeinsam mit 3/4 der restlichen Besucher fest, dass das Auto mitm Unterboden aufliegt... Eingesunken  ...


----------



## Lee (18. August 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Habe momentan den neuen Mercedes Benz GLA im Auge. Ist schon ein schickes Teil und nachdem mich der 335i nicht überzeugt hat, werde ich mich mal über den GLA schlau machen. Wäre mein erster Mercedes. Vom Innenraum her sieht der GLA jedenfalls schonmal  aus.



GLA? Ein SUV anstelle eines 3ers? Meinst du vllt den CLA?

@nfs

Das ist natürlich eine Dreckssache =/
Gibt's auch bleibende Schäden oder nur den Aufwand für ne gründliche Reinigung?


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2013)

ABS-Sensoren vorne (aber vermutlich nur dreckig, muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen; Fehlerspeicher sagt nur "Unplausibles Signal"), nen abgerissenes Kabel anner Lamdasonde (das schon wieder geflickt ist), Frontlippe hängt auf halb-12 und halt VIEL Dreck ... Der Hochdruckreiniger anner nächsten Tankstelle hat die gröbsten Spuren beseitigt, was noch unten drunter hängt wird nachher auf Rampen entfernt... Die Landwirte da in der Region haben das Geschäft ihres Lebens gemacht, pro rausgezogenem Auto 15€


----------



## Lee (18. August 2013)

War das zufällig RocknHeim? Sind ein paar Freunde von mir auch grad da^^

Naja hoffentlich bekommst du es wieder schön hin


----------



## Iconoclast (18. August 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> GLA? Ein SUV anstelle eines 3ers? Meinst du vllt den CLA?
> 
> @nfs
> 
> ...


 
Nein, GLA war schon richtig. Habe zZ auch einen SUV. Habe mehrere Autos im Blick, aber der GLA schaut echt geil aus. Mal gucken, nur nichts überstürzen.


----------



## R4Z3R (18. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in einem Auto-thread und du regst dich über so einen "Screenshot" auf?! statt über das Fahrzeug zu diskutieren?
> 
> R4Z3R, stehst du auf das Tuning, oder auf das Fahrzeug im speziellen?




Ok der Screenshot war vom handy , weil ich momentan auch übers handy poste. Hatte den Screenshot weil ich den einem freund per whats app geschickt hab.. 

Aufedenfall wurde aus dem auto nichts.. Kupplung war tot und vieles mehr..

Hab mir jetzt aber mein erstes auto gekauft freunde der sonne : 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja besserer zustand. Muss zwar auch einiges erst gemacht werden aber bin zufrieden


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2013)

Schicker Spoiler! Der kann was!


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schicker Spoiler! Der kann was!


 
Verdammt, wo ist der Like-Button wenn man ihn braucht...


@R4Z3R: Was ist da drin ? Ein 1,6l ? Wäre ja so die typische "Verteilung" für sonen Eimer.


----------



## R4Z3R (18. August 2013)

Ja ein 1.6 Liter.


----------



## der_yappi (18. August 2013)

Und hinten noch Trommeln oder schon Scheiben?


----------



## Zoon (18. August 2013)

Das 1ser Coupe im Hintergrund des Bildes der grade vorbeifährt, der ist doch hübsch 




nfsgame schrieb:


> Da kommt Freude auf... Ist man auf nem Festival,  auf dem es wie es sich gehört durchregnet, kommt zurück zum Parkplatz  und stellt gemeinsam mit 3/4 der restlichen Besucher fest, dass das Auto  mitm Unterboden aufliegt... Eingesunken  ...


 
ich  hatte mal fürn Mera Luna ne "Festivalhure" ausgeliefen, Suzuki Samurai  Sj413. alle ham gelacht bis der Große Regen kam. Allrad + Low Range, Sperren rein  und der Spass konnte beginnen  - Schleppe ab gegen Bezahlung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. August 2013)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt aber mein erstes auto gekauft freunde der sonne :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach du grüne Neune. Was zur Hölle ist denn DAS  ?


----------



## winner961 (18. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ach du grüne Neune. Was zur Hölle ist denn DAS  ?



Ich dachte das selbe  die Falen gehen gar nicht


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2013)

Na nun macht den R4Z3R nicht fertig, er wird dementsprechend jung sein und da gefielen uns (zumindestens mir) solche Autos auch gut. Heute mag ich es da doch ein wenig dezenter, auch wenn es den meisten wohl immer noch viel zu prollig sein wird  Bald ist mein Alltagsauto wieder Einsatzbereit, wird auch höchste Zeit. Der V6 vom Mazda gibt wohl langsam den Geist auf, also bin ich schon auf der Suche nach einem neuen und stärkeren Ersatzmotor. Damit die Kiste auch mal ein wenig mehr Leistung auf die Straße bringt.


----------



## winner961 (18. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Na nun macht den R4Z3R nicht fertig, er wird dementsprechend jung sein und da gefielen uns (zumindestens mir) solche Autos auch gut. Heute mag ich es da doch ein wenig dezenter, auch wenn es den meisten wohl immer noch viel zu prollig sein wird  Bald ist mein Alltagsauto wieder Einsatzbereit, wird auch höchste Zeit. Der V6 vom Mazda gibt wohl langsam den Geist auf, also bin ich schon auf der Suche nach einem neuen und stärkeren Ersatzmotor. Damit die Kiste auch mal ein wenig mehr Leistung auf die Straße bringt.



Wie wäre ein V12 ? Oder ein V6 mit Bitturbo


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2013)

Ich tendiere zum W16 mit Quadroaufladung.


----------



## Cleriker (18. August 2013)

Was für ein Auto ist das eigentlich genau? Nissan NX und weiter? Der Auspuff ist ja auch nicht grad Standard und mal eben neu lackieren, leisten sich auch die wenigsten. Kannst du mal ein paar Daten zu dem Auto posten?


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2013)

Ist ansich nichts besonderes, halt mein Alltagsauto. Ist ein Nissan 100NX GTi mit aktuell 118.000 Kilometer aufm Tacho. Einiges am Auto hab ich geändert, aber im großen und ganzen nicht viel... wäre auch nicht sonderlich sinnvoll bei einem Alltagsauto.


----------



## 1821984 (19. August 2013)

@ITp.:

Ich kann deine Markentreue nur nachvollziehen wenn Dir dein Händler tatsächlich großzügige Rabatte gewährt denn sonst wäre es für mich ein Unding. Probleme mit "Rasterlenkung" haben ja bekannterweise schon die Runde gemacht und bei Neupreisen von locker über 50.000€, naja meine Meinung zu Audi/VW sollte bekannt sein von daher wundert mich das, dass Du trotzdem immer dran fest hälst. Denn sie sind zwar teilweise gut durchdacht aber technische halt absolut nicht haltbar wenn man nicht grad Basisausstattung fährt. Und da Audi ja ständig nur mit Lenkung, Bremse und Motor schlechte Schlagzeilen macht kann man an diesen Autos aus meiner Sicht nichts schön reden

Aber ich wünsche Dir wie bisher auch mit deinen neuen Audi viel Glück. Ich könnte fast wetten das der auch teilweise erhebliche Mängel nach kurzer Zeit aufweisen wird


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. August 2013)

@18211984
Eigentlich hatte IT lang und breit erklärt, warum es wieder ein Audi wurde.
Aber wenn man eine Marke so hasst, wie es bei dir der Fall zu sein scheint, überliest man so was wohl gerne.

Ich fahre übrigens meinen zweiten Audi und bin zufrieden-ich habe aber auch an meinen vorigen Autos (3xOpel und 1xFord)
nicht so viel zu meckern gehabt, dass ich diese Marken jetzt ständig schlecht reden müsste.

Schreib doch bitte lieber über dein Auto, als die Wagen von anderen Leuten mies zu machen.


----------



## ich558 (19. August 2013)

Zwar jedem das seine aber solche "geilen" Kisten finde ich peinlich- wenn er halt dann wenigstens 500PS hätte


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2013)

Ich find die Karre vom R4Z3R gar nicht mal so schlecht. Geht doch echt, als erstes Auto.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

Ist im Grunde ja wirklich seine Sache. Aber hier würde er (vorallem) von Gleichaltrigen ausgelacht werden - spätestens wenn die merken, dass die Büchse keinen toten Hering vom Teller zieht. Das sind so die Kandidaten, die anner Ampel versuchen einen auf dicke Hose zu machen. Wenn ich mit unserem Signum unterwegs bin, mache ich mir manchmal auch den Spaß neben solchen Typen selber bisschen kräftiger aufs Gas zu gehen... Die Gesichter sind immer gut.


----------



## ich558 (19. August 2013)

Wenn die Optik so übertrieben für Leistung steht wirds mMn peinlich 
Was hat der Wagen eigentlich an Leistung?


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

Er bestätigte die Annahme eines 1,6l. Also irgendwas zwischen 75 und 130PS vermute ich mal sofern Sauger...


----------



## 1821984 (19. August 2013)

@UweLE64: 

Für meinen Leon 1M hab ich mir vor kurzen neue 18" Felgen gekauft. Vor dem TÜV soll noch nen Gewindefahrwerk folgen (Eibach oder so) und dann pünklich im Oktober gleich alles mit abgenommen werden. Aber um es gleich vor weg zu nehmen, auch meinen Leon musste ich erstmal alle Mängel austreiben.

Der Opel (Vectra C) soll dieses Jahr am besten noch weg. Zu viele kleinen Sachen nerven mich immer. Typische Opelmängel vom Türfangband über Tempomat ohne Funktion bis Ausfall von einer Einspritzdüse hab ich keine Lust jeden Monat immer 100€ in das Auto zu stecken. Insgesammt ein gutes Auto, die Verarbeitung ist natürlich nicht auf der Höhe von den anderen Deutschen aber die ganzen kleinen Sachen müssen auch nicht sein. Aber er läuft besser als die anderen bis jetzt und das waren auch nur VW/Seat/Audis

Und ich hasse diese Marke nicht, ich sage nur, und das ist meine persönliche Meinung, dass ich diese Autos für technisch unausgereift halte. Mängel tretten bei Sachen auf wo es keine Mängel geben sollte (Lenkung, Bremse, Motor). Jedenfalls nicht bei einem Hersteller wie diesem. Und für solche Probleme sind diese Autos einfach zu teuer und der Hersteller bei Kulanzanträgen zu beschissen.
Aber das sind persönliche Erfahrungen welche durch hier ansäßige Vertragshändler nur bekräftigt wird. Aber da sammelt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. August 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> @ITp.:
> 
> Ich kann deine Markentreue nur nachvollziehen wenn Dir dein Händler tatsächlich großzügige Rabatte gewährt denn sonst wäre es für mich ein Unding. Probleme mit "Rasterlenkung" haben ja bekannterweise schon die Runde gemacht und bei Neupreisen von locker über 50.000€, naja meine Meinung zu Audi/VW sollte bekannt sein von daher wundert mich das, dass Du trotzdem immer dran fest hälst. Denn sie sind zwar teilweise gut durchdacht aber technische halt absolut nicht haltbar wenn man nicht grad Basisausstattung fährt. Und da Audi ja ständig nur mit Lenkung, Bremse und Motor schlechte Schlagzeilen macht kann man an diesen Autos aus meiner Sicht nichts schön reden


 
Ich hatte schon absolut makellose Fahrzeuge von Audi, wie z.B. den TT. Und Fahrzeuge wie den A7, wo der Fehler nicht behoben werden konnte. Aber bei der Mini-Menge an Fahrzeugen die ich bisher hatte kann ich daher keine Regel ableiten. Ich hatte auch einen 3er BMW (neu) der mit defekten ausgeliefert wurde und einen VW Scirocco der perfekt war. Was sagt mir das? Richtig, nichts  .

Im übrigen ist mir die Marke relativ wurscht, wichtiger ist mir wie gut ich mit meinem Händler klar komme. Der kann ja nichts dafür wenn ein Fahrzeug einige tausend Kilometer nach Auslieferung Probleme macht. Woher hätte er das wissen können?

Mein persönliches Fazit ist, egal was man kauft es kann so oder so laufen. Aber solange man mit seinem Verkäufer eine Lösung findet ist es OK. 
Schlimmer wäre es wenn er behaupten würde der Fehler wäre nicht da und ich dann einen langwierigen Prozess mit Gutachten, etc.. vor mir hätte.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit unserem Signum unterwegs bin, mache ich mir manchmal auch den Spaß neben solchen Typen selber bisschen kräftiger aufs Gas zu gehen... Die Gesichter sind immer gut.


 
Was natürlich überhaupt nicht peinlich ist und überhaupt kein kindisches Verhalten 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Er bestätigte die Annahme eines 1,6l. Also irgendwas zwischen 75 und 130PS vermute ich mal sofern Sauger...


 
1.6L gehen bei Honda bis 160PS als Sauger  Aber es wird wohl kein B16 Motor sein und somit wirst du mit deinen 75PS - 130PS ganz gut liegen. Wobei ich das auch für uninteressant finde, selbst wenn er nur 60PS hat. Jeder darf doch ein Auto fahren das ihm gefällt... ich würde zum beispiel nie im leben einen 1ner BMW oder einen Opel fahren. Selbst wenn die 3 Trillionen PS hätten.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (19. August 2013)

Peinlich ist, wenn ein "Auto" brechend laut ist, aber 13" Bremse vorn und hinten Trommeln hat!


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2013)

Es gibt kein peinlich oder nicht, dem einen gefällt es dem anderen eben nicht. Einfach mehr Tolleranz an den Tag legen und dann passt das auch, niemand wird gezwungen so eine Kiste zu fahren. Wenn sich der Besitzer aber dazu entschließt, ist das doch ok und man sollte ihn lassen. Peinlich ist höchstens das Verhalten was manche an den Tag legen... selber am Wochenende wieder erlebt. Drei jugendliche die sich Papas BMW ausgeliehen haben, stehen an der Ampel neben mir und fordern mich auf zu einem Ampelrennen mitten in der Stadt. So ein Verhalten ist in der Tat peinlich, dabei ist es dann auch egal ob sie in einem BMW oder Fiat, einem Serien Fahrzeug oder Tuningschüssel sitzen... auch ob sie 50PS oder 9000PS haben interessiert dann nicht. Autos können nicht peinlich sein, Verhalten der Besitzer hingegen schon.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was natürlich überhaupt nicht peinlich ist und überhaupt kein kindisches Verhalten


 
Selbstverständlich nur wo es geht (nicht inner Stadt) und ohne durchdrehende Reifen oder sinnfreies Hochdrehen . Das reicht meist schon, wenn die Leute dann mit quietschenden Reifen ne Portion Gummi auf den Asphalt pflanzen...


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2013)

Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Peinlich ist, wenn ein "Auto" brechend laut ist, aber 13" Bremse vorn und hinten Trommeln hat!



Trommelbremse ist doch gar nicht verkehrt. Wartungsarm.


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2013)

wird wohl ein d16 mit 105ps sein, sprich ein ej6. nen ej8 hat 125ps, sind aber selten in deutschland. 
die b16 mit 160ps gabs in deutschland in den coupes nicht außer es ist ein umbau oder import. 
mein geschmack ist es auch absolut nicht, aber jedem seins, leben und leben lassen. 
mein civic war auch nicht jedermans geschmack. ich hoffe razer hat sich die hinteren radläufe gut angeguckt


----------



## Mosed (19. August 2013)

Macht es einer Wandlerautomatik was aus, wenn man mit eingeschalteten Motor auf N rollen lässt? Manchmal ist nämlich Schubabschaltung eine zu starke Verzögerung und mit N würde man einfach ohne Gas geben rollen lassen können.
Sofern sich das überhaupt pauschal beantworten lässt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2013)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> Ok der Screenshot war vom handy , weil ich momentan auch übers handy poste. Hatte den Screenshot weil ich den einem freund per whats app geschickt hab..
> 
> Aufedenfall wurde aus dem auto nichts.. Kupplung war tot und vieles mehr..
> 
> ...


 

Klar Civics sind wirklich gute Anfänger-Autos, gehen selten kaputt und sind günstig. Hab ja selbst einen süßen EP1 der mittlerweile doch gerne 100PS mehr haben könnte, aber naja ,
was ich sagen will, mein Fall wäre es nicht sich so eine proll-kiste zu kaufen wo nichts drunter steckt. Ich bin ja eher fürs cleanen, Logos ab usw. 

Mein aktueller Civic (erstes Auto und natürlich stolz drauf ), Embleme ab und einen Type R Heckspoiler nachgerüstet (der TypeR Spoiler ist wirklich ein Muss bei dem Auto), ansonsten normale Sport-Verspoilerung. 
Bild ist heute aus langeweile entstanden, muss meine neue 650D einschießen 

Edit: Tieferlegen ist nicht drin, finde ich einfach unpraktisch wenn man mal ne Platz machen muss für Krankenwagen oder allgemein gibts einige Stellen wo ich so schon grad so rüber komme :b


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

Das Bild (inkl. Auto natürlich) gefällt mit sehr !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2013)

Noch eins, leider grad erst beim entwickeln gemerkt ich hatte den Sonnenschutz-Dings (wie heißt das richtig?^^) auf einer Seite runter, naja. War ja kein Shooting sondern mehr Schnappschüsse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls jemand das Foto-Setup interessiert:

Canon 650D + 18-55mm IS II

Mehr nicht, nächsten Monat habe ich erst wieder Kohle für Objektive :o


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

Ja, Foto-Equipment kann man sich nur langsam aufbauen oder man heißt Krösus und das ist langweilig 

P.S.: Gegenlichtblende heißt das Ding


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. August 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, Foto-Equipment kann man sich nur langsam aufbauen oder man heißt Krösus und das ist langweilig
> 
> P.S.: Gegenlichtblende heißt das Ding


 
Ich meinte nicht eine Gegenlichtblende am Objektiv () sondern im Auto


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. August 2013)

Hahahaha, achso  Einfach nur Sonnenschutz


----------



## 8800 GT (19. August 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Civic (erstes Auto und natürlich stolz drauf ), Embleme ab und einen Type R Heckspoiler nachgerüstet (der TypeR Spoiler ist wirklich ein Muss bei dem Auto), ansonsten normale Sport-Verspoilerung.
> Bild ist heute aus langeweile entstanden, muss meine neue 650D einschießen


 Sehr coole Kamera, nutze ich selbst.


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2013)

Sehr gute Fotos. So macht der Wagen was her.

PS: Sonnenblende, nicht Sonnenschutz.


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2013)

Eine von 4 Felgen fast fertig, die Schrauben müssen noch schwarz gemacht werden.


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2013)

Oh... auf dem Bild ist ein Farbfehler, so dass die Felge jetzt aussieht wie ein Kinderfahrrad. Das solltest du unbedingt nochmal editieren, bevor Toys'R'us die noch beschlagnahmt! 

Du errätst es vielleicht schon, aber das ist echt nicht meine Farbe. Nicht zu ernst nehmen bitte.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. August 2013)

Also mein Fall sind diese ganzen bunten Kirmesbuden auf Rädern auch nicht. Aber kann ja jeder machen wie er will. Bei uns hier auf dem Land gibt es auch so einen. Der Wagen ist optisch aufpoliert bis zim geht nicht mehr, man hört ihn in 10km Entfernung, eine 5000€ Anlage drin aber hat es schwer, Traktorfahrer Ralf hinter sich zu lassen. Meistens sind da dann nur kleine Motörchen im Auto und das finde ich persönlich dann schon etwas peinlich. Da habe ich es lieber relativ schlicht aber meine 306PS. Will hier aber keinen persönlich angreifen, ist ja alles Geshmackssache.


----------



## seventyseven (20. August 2013)

Bei uns fährt einer mit seinem Schwarzen Scirocco und Neongrünen BBS-CH R 20" rum.

Was im Kontrast zu anderen Fahrzeugen verdammt geil aussieht


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2013)

Apropo grün...

Bei dem komm ich fast jeden Morgen vorbei:
Gebrauchtwagen: Audi, A1, Ambition Quattro 1/333 GRÜN !!!, Benzin,

Nur kaufen wollte ich den nicht...


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2013)

Folie kann man abziehen. Ansich bestimmt ein spaßiges Auto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. August 2013)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bei uns fährt einer mit seinem Schwarzen Scirocco und Neongrünen BBS-CH R 20" rum.
> 
> Was im Kontrast zu anderen Fahrzeugen verdammt geil aussieht



Gerade die Felgen sollte man meiner Meinung nach silber/graphit oder schwarz lassen, alle anderen Farben passen irgendwie nicht. Grüner Scirocco mit originalen CH-R würde besser aussehen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also mein Fall sind diese ganzen bunten Kirmesbuden auf Rädern auch nicht. Aber kann ja jeder machen wie er will. Bei uns hier auf dem Land gibt es auch so einen. Der Wagen ist optisch aufpoliert bis zim geht nicht mehr, man hört ihn in 10km Entfernung, eine 5000€ Anlage drin aber hat es schwer, Traktorfahrer Ralf hinter sich zu lassen. Meistens sind da dann nur kleine Motörchen im Auto und das finde ich persönlich dann schon etwas peinlich. Da habe ich es lieber relativ schlicht aber meine 306PS. Will hier aber keinen persönlich angreifen, ist ja alles Geshmackssache.


----------



## Zoon (20. August 2013)

Kommt auf die Farbkombo an. Hab letzten nen weißen Audi S3 gesehen, original Audi Felgen Rot lackiert 

@ A1 Quattro. Vorallem vernünftiger Motor nicht der 1.4er Ölfresser  



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht eine Gegenlichtblende am Objektiv () sondern im Auto



naja das Teil im Auto ist ja eigentlich auch ne Gegenlichtblende wenn mans genau nimmt -


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. August 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ A1 Quattro. Vorallem vernünftiger Motor nicht der 1.4er Ölfresser


 
Aber schade, dass der Quattro so schwer geworden ist.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. August 2013)

@Rivera

Ich war heute beim Schrottplatz und musste an dich denken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der mit diesen "GTi" Spoilern oder sind das irgendwelche Teile?


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du errätst es vielleicht schon, aber das ist echt nicht meine Farbe. Nicht zu ernst nehmen bitte.



Jeder darf seine Meinung sagen, dass passt schon 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also mein Fall sind diese ganzen bunten Kirmesbuden auf Rädern auch nicht.


 
Also zwei Farben an einem Fahrzeug finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt bunt. Kirmesbude trifft es auch nicht wirklich, die meisten werden das Auto wohl für Serie halten bis auf Auspuff, Fahrwerk und die Felgen. Die ganzen Veränderungen fallen jemandem der das Auto nicht kennt auch nicht auf. 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ist der mit diesen "GTi" Spoilern oder sind das irgendwelche Teile?



Denke nicht das es ein GTi ist, die Schürze ist eine AD-Design Zubehör Front und die NSW... nunja keine Ahnung aus welchem Baumarkt die sind. Original jedenfalls nicht


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. August 2013)

Gut, dass ich meinen 19 jährigen Bruder bei seinem ersten Autokauf an die Hand genommen habe und ihn in die richtige Richtung geschubst habe 
Mittlerweile denkt er auch zum Glück wie ich.

sind aktuell dabei meinen MX5 zu restaurieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2013)

Schick!


----------



## R4Z3R (22. August 2013)

Meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort .
War eine Woche in London ..
Naja 
Also zu meinem Civic..
JA 1.6 Liter und ej6 
Ich bin 17 Jahre  (29.09. dann 18 )alt und The fast and the Furious ist nunmal mein Lieblingsfilm 

Momentan bin ich noch am Geld rein legen für Sachen wie neuer Zahnriemen, neue Reifen..

JA es ist hinten noch eine Trommel drin.. Was würde das kosten scheiben einzubauen? Also was muss alles umgebaut / umgetragen werden ? 

MfG


----------



## 1821984 (22. August 2013)

Man kann nicht einfach auf scheiben umrüsten und gut. Warscheinlich ist der Aufnahmepunkt der Achse anders, heißt also das du u.U ne andere Hinterachse bräuchtest. 
Hinzu kommt das ein Scheibenbremse ganz andere Bremswerte hat und Du dann einen anderen Bremskraftregler für die Verteilung Vorne/Hinten haben musst. Wer weiß ob die Handbremsseile passen.
Dazu ist eine Scheibenbremse Wartunganfälliger

Und wenn ein Auto hinten überbremst ist das ganz und gar nichts mehr für einen Fahranfänger

Du siehst mal eben rüstet man keine Bremse um, besonders von Trommel auf Scheibe ist, nun ja, bei diesem Auto nonsens finde ich.


----------



## R4Z3R (22. August 2013)

Ja sowas habe ich erwartet..
Ist mir dann doch zu viel Zeit und Geld für den Anfang


----------



## Riverna (22. August 2013)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> JA es ist hinten noch eine Trommel drin.. Was würde das kosten scheiben einzubauen? Also was muss alles umgebaut / umgetragen werden ?


 
Möglich ist auch nicht für besonders viel Geld (Spenderfahrzeug suchen) aber es macht keinen Sinn. Du hast nicht viel Leistung und da reichen Trommelbremsen locker aus, im Prinzip haben Scheibenbremsen keinen nennenswerten Vorteil ausser der optische Aspekt. Den kann man aber meiner Meinung nach vernachlässigen, weil Minibremsscheiben sehen auch nicht viel besser aus. Und richtig dicke Bremsscheiben bzw Anlage wird dein Budget sprengen. 

Heute habe ich mein Alltagswagen endlich wieder komplett zusammen gebaut, sieht meiner Meinung nach ganz schick aus. Leider kommen die Farbkombinationen nicht so rüber wie sie wirklich sind.


----------



## R4Z3R (22. August 2013)

Gefällt Mir 
Zur Bremsscheibe.. Ich denke auch, dass die Trommel reicht. Hätte es wohl nur wegen dem optischen in Erwägung gezogen.. Wäre aber etwas dumm.


----------



## Riverna (22. August 2013)

Mach dir über die Bremsanlage erst Gedanken wenn du ans Motortuning gehst, weil mehr Leistung wollen auch gebremst werden.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Trommel reicht doch für die Leistung aus, mach dir da mal keine Gedanken. Sei lieber froh, dass du dir ein bisschen Wartungskosten sparst . 

Mal was anderes: Mitte nächsten Jahres soll bei mir voraussichtlich ein anderes Brummbrumm ran. Favorit ist momentan der Seat Leon FR mit dem 184PS Diesel, den 7er GTD werde ich mir auch mal anschauen, auch wenn der mir mit der selben Ausstattung im Verhältnis zu teuer ist. Habt ihr sonst noch Vorschläge aus der Größenordnung? Diesel muss es sein, ich fahre jede Woche mindestens meine 1000km und das geht mit meinem Benziner zur Zeit so richtig schön ins Geld.. Warum direkt der 184PS-TDI? Wenn Diesel, dann richtig... . Ich gebe offen zu: Mit den Fahrzeugen außerhalb des VW-Konzerns habe ich nicht ganz so den Überblick...


----------



## Zoon (23. August 2013)

Opel Astra Biturbo CDTi 190 PS kannste dir auch noch anschauen. Wobei der neue Leon mir richtig gut gefällt

ein bissel Motorsound am Morgen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_1QEFdHSps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aloha84 (23. August 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Opel Astra Biturbo CDTi 190 PS kannste dir auch noch anschauen. Wobei der neue Leon mir richtig gut gefällt
> 
> [/video]


 
@nfsgame

Der Astra Biturbo hat 194PS und 400Nm Drehmoment.
Im Vergleich zu Leon und GTD:

Nachteil: 
Kein Automatik
schwerer
0-100 etwas langsamer
Entertainment System im Vergleich veraltet
einfache Materialien im Innenraum

Vorteil:
sehr ausgereift
super Sitze
bessere Elastizität 80-120, 60-140
Auch als Kombi verfügbar
Opel gibt krasse Rabatte (20-25%)

Der Rest (Bedienkozept, Design etc.) ist denke ich eine Frage des Geschmacks.

Ansonsten kommts halt drauf an was/wieviel du ausgeben möchtest, obs ein neuer, jahreswagen oeder gebrauchter sein soll/kann......Kompakt, Limo, Kombi usw.

Übliche Verdächtige wären noch.
Insignia BiTurbo (194 PS)
BMW 320d (184 PS)
BMW 325d coupe (? PS)
C 220CDI (170PS)
C 250CDI (204PS)
neuer Mazda 6 sky active D (175PS)
Geheimtip:
Honda Accord Type S Diesel (180PS)


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2013)

Bevor BMW oder Benz kann man doch auch zum Skoda Octavia oder SEAT Exeo (umgelabelter Audi A4) greifen.
Gibts beide auch mit dem 2l TDI - und der Octavia als RS


----------



## aloha84 (23. August 2013)

Ist der Octavia RS Diesel schon verfügbar?
Und ja natürlich kann der mit auf die Liste, man kann ja nicht alles im Kopf haben.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Insignia/A4/C-Klasse sind mir im Grunde etwas zu "groß" - ich fahre schon eher ungerne mit dem Signum meiner Eltern, zumindest in der Stadt (gut, der ist noch ein Stück größer als nen A4) . Den Astra BiTurbo schaue ich mir mal an und versuche ihn mal probezufahren. Den GTD kenne ich von nem Kumpel, deswegen auch der FR mit dem 184PS-TDI im Blickfeld... Der Motor gefällt mir schon ganz gut..
Kein Automatik ist für mich übrigens kein Nachteil, wird wohl eh nen Handschalter werden .


----------



## aloha84 (23. August 2013)

Na dann Probfahren hilft....muss ich demnächst ja auch machen.
Da mein "Imagewahn" eher gering ausfällt geht meine Tendenz (auch aus Kostengründen) eher zu Opel.....jedem wie ihm gefällt.


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2013)

Moin leute!

Ich haben nen problem mit meinem auto.
Wenn ich jetzt irgendwo anhalte und dann rückwärts fahren will geht das so 30 bis 40 cm gut, dann gibt das nen richtig heftigen ruck uns auto, als wenn jemand nen stock bei nem fahrrad fahrer in die speichen werfen würde.

Allerdings passiert das nicht immer, manchmal geht alles ganz normal und manchmal passiert das.
Das passiert mit gerade stehenden rädern sowie mit lenkeinschlag, einmal war das nicht so ruckartig, und wollte ausprobieren wie groß der wiederstand ist.
Der wiederstand ist auf jeden fall so groß dass das auto es nicht schafft gegen anzukommen, ich hab kupplung schleifen lassen und vollgas gegeben.
Motor läuft normal, und beim normalen fahren ist das nicht.
Gestern ist mir das sogar beim vorwärtsfahren passiert, rechts gelenkt, durch ne regenrinne durch und bam.
Bei ca. 10kmh.
Passiert aber auch bei 100% ebenen flächen und fühlt sich an als wenns vorne irgendwo haken würde.

Hat jemand eine idee?
Weil das rucken ist wirklich extrem.....


----------



## computertod (23. August 2013)

ich würd mal aufs Getriebe tippen


----------



## JC88 (23. August 2013)

Also bei so einem Fehlerbild etwas mit Gewalt versuchen zu bewirken halte ich für eine ganz ganz bescheidene Idee 
Ich würde auch aufs Getriebe tippen.
Was fürn Auto ist es denn?


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2013)

Ich wollte ja nur ausprobieren wie stark der wiederstand ist 

Das ist nen vw golf 4 baujahr 99
Die generation sonderausstattung.
Ich weis wohl dass bei manchen modellen falsche schrauben oder nieten verwendet wurden, was von vw glaub ich auf kulanz geregelt wurde.
Weis aber nicht ob das mein modell auch betrifft, meint ihr ich kann damit zu einer freien werkstatt oder zu vw selbst?


Edit:
Als das gehangen hat, hat es geholfen nen stückchen vorwärts zu fahren!


----------



## JC88 (23. August 2013)

Also wenns zum Getriebe einen Rückruf oder ähnliches gibt würde ich definitiv zum VW Händler fahren. Bei ner freien Werkstatt zahlste erstmal was fürs Fehlerfinden...


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

> 2001
> Im Zuge einer Serviceaktion (d.h. kein offizieller Rückruf, die Halter wurden nicht angeschrieben) werden die Schraubverbindungen der Getriebekonsole vorne links ausgetauscht. Betroffen sind ca. 40.000 Fahrzeuge der Modelljahre 98 und 99 mit 02J 5-Gang-Schaltgetriebe in bestimmten Fahrgestellnummer-Bereichen.





> Getriebeschaden
> 02K-Getriebe	Beim Getriebe 02K, verbaut mit 1.4, 1.6 und 1.9 SDI in den Modelljahren 1999/2000 kann eine zu schwach ausgelegte Niete brechen und zu einem Getriebeschaden führen.	VW übernimmt bis zu einem km-Stand von 100.000km (lt. AutoBild 50/2004 S.44) 70% der Reparaturkosten. Und das auch rückwirkend.



Getriebekennung steht auf dem Datenträger gaaanz vorne oder gaaaanz hinten im Bordbuch. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, klingt aber ganz nach dem Problem, hatte ein Kumpel mit seinem '98er 4er auch. Wenns allerdings schon hängt, dann steht der Getriebetausch an, weil das betroffene Bauteil schon defekt ist.
Vermutlich hast du aber schon mehr als 100.000km runter, oder?


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2013)

Selbst wenn... einfach mal hinfahren und schauen was sie sagen. Vielleicht kann man ja auch einen Rabatt raushandeln.


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2013)

Mein auto hat jetzt knapp 179tkm also nix mit kulanz bestimmt


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2013)

Stimmt, das dürfte nichts werden. Was kostet ein Getriebetausch wohl?


----------



## JC88 (23. August 2013)

Also, bei Opel gibts ebenfalls Probleme mit dem M32 Getriebe. Beim Getriebespezialisten HAS zahlt man für Aus- und Einbau sowie Austausch defekter Bauteile im Getriebe knappe 2000€.


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2013)

Alter falter!
2000€ für so ein getriebe?

Da kann ich mir ja nochmal so nen golf vor die tür stellen 


Aber wenn sowieso das komplette getriebe ausgetauscht werden muss dann fahre ich vllt noch so lange bis die karre den geist aufgibt.
Oder kann während der fahrt was schlimmes passieren?


Und was ist eure meinung?
Würdet ihr das auto noch reparieren, oder nen neues kaufen?


----------



## fatlace (23. August 2013)

bin gerade in nem rs5 mitgefahren, alter falter das ding schiebt bis es kein morgen mehr gibt
schade das mein kollegen mit dem gemachten 335 mit 460ps keine zeit hatte, wäre bestimmt interessant gewesen wer schneller ist
aufjedenfall brauch ich auch so einen, will jemand meinen 325 kaufen?


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2013)

Wie viel ps hat der 325 und welches baujahr?


----------



## fatlace (23. August 2013)

war wigentlich nur nen spass so einen rs5 könnte ich mir nicht leisten

falls es doch interessiert 218ps bj ende 07


----------



## winner961 (23. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> war wigentlich nur nen spass so einen rs5 könnte ich mir nicht leisten
> 
> falls es doch interessiert 218ps bj ende 07



Du so teuer sind die nicht mehr. Wäre ein S5 nicht eine Alternative sind günstiger im Unterhalt und im Preis fahren sich aber relativ ähnlich


----------



## >ExX< (23. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:
			
		

> war wigentlich nur nen spass so einen rs5 könnte ich mir nicht leisten
> 
> falls es doch interessiert 218ps bj ende 07



Ja weis ich 
Hat der xDrive?


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. August 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Du so teuer sind die nicht mehr.


 40.000 € kann man aber auch nicht als schnäppchen bezeichnen.


----------



## fatlace (23. August 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja weis ich
> Hat der xDrive?



nope kein xdrive
die fahrt in meinem auto war gerade ernüchternd, trett aufs gas und werde nicht in die sitze gepresst

bin ja mit meinem auto schon sehr zufrieden
aber wen man dann mal in solch einem boliden sitzt und dann in seinen "leistungsschwachen" wagen einsteigt ist das schon ein wenig deprimierend


----------



## winner961 (23. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> nope kein xdrive
> die fahrt in meinem auto war gerade ernüchternd, trett aufs gas und werde nicht in die sitze gepresst
> 
> bin ja mit meinem auto schon sehr zufrieden
> aber wen man dann mal in solch einem boliden sitzt und dann in seinen "leistungsschwachen" wagen einsteigt ist das schon ein wenig deprimierend



Fahr eine Woche lang R8 und danach einen schnuckeligen Kleinwagen dann füllt man sich verarscht


----------



## fatlace (23. August 2013)

joa ich kenn das, als ich meinen civic noch hatte, hab ich nebenbei immer autos gewaschen von arbeitskollegen, cheffs und bekannten.
unter anderem waren das Porsche Cayenne, E500, e34 M5 usw.
wen man dann nen ganzen tag mit denen beschäftigt war und dann in sein auto gestiegen ist, wars immer hart
aber das liegt schon ein paar jahre zurück und hab das gefühl ganz vergessen


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. August 2013)

@nfs

Der aktuelle Leon FR ist mal richtig schick, würde den eher nehmen als den Golf 7. Klar der Innenraum ist nicht so schön, aber das muss jeder selber wissen. 
Der 1er ist auch ganz nice, aber ohne M-Paket macht der nicht so viel her, wobei der Aufpreis dafür auch nicht ganz ohne ist  

@Exx

Spezl hat letztens bei seinem A3 Bj. ~2000 rund 1400€ hingelegt, komplettes Getriebe neu. Allerdings nicht bei einer Vertragswerkstatt.


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2013)

Rein optisch sind die Seats die einzigen VWs die mir gefallen.


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @nfs
> 
> Der aktuelle Leon FR ist mal richtig schick, würde den eher nehmen als den Golf 7. Klar der Innenraum ist nicht so schön, aber das muss jeder selber wissen.
> Der 1er ist auch ganz nice, aber ohne M-Paket macht der nicht so viel her, wobei der Aufpreis dafür auch nicht ganz ohne ist


 
Jap, deswegen ist es auch momentan mein Favorit... So wie im Anhang würde er es übrigens werden, sollte ich mich für ihn entscheiden...


----------



## Lee (23. August 2013)

Find den neuen Leon auch unglaublich schön. Schöner als jeden Golf. Auch der Kombi ist sehr gut gelungen.

Was mich nur gerade etwas stutzig macht, die Verbrauchswerte, die bei nfs seinem angegeben sind, sind sogar noch niedriger als bei unserem Golf mit dem 1.6 TDI mit DSG, obwohl der 2 Liter und 80 Pferde mehr hat. Mal abgesehen davon, dass natürlich die Werte völlig utopisch sind, was hat VW da gedreht, dass der 2 Liter zumindest ähnliche Verbrauchswerte hat wie der 1.6?


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. August 2013)

Sieht doch gut aus - ohne Navi oder? Von dem abgesehen halte ich es sowieso für eine Frechheit so viel Aufpreis für ein Navi zu verlangen. Ein Kartenupdate kostet ohnehin mehr als ein 0815 Garmin Gerät, was Zentral EU drauf hat. 

Oder sehe ich es falsch, wenn ich die Aufpreispflichtigen Navis so kritisiere? (habe mich damit noch nicht näher befasst) Auf der anderen Seite muss man dazu sagen, dass sich der Aufpreis bei Seat noch halbwegs im Rahmen bewegt, manch ein anderer Hersteller verlangt da ja mal gerne 2000€ Aufpreis. 

Ansonsten gefallen mir die Felgen jetzt nicht so gut, aber immerhin sind sie groß


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Ja, ohne Navi. Aus genau dem Grund, den du auch nennst ... Die Felgen gefallen mir, muss ja nicht jedem so gehen .


----------



## Zoon (23. August 2013)

realistisch wird der 2.0 TDI wohl bei knapp 7 Litern liegen. Wobei mit so einem TDI solche Miniverbräuche durchaus realistisch sind wenn manns drauf anlegt.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (23. August 2013)

was ist denn eine Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage?


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> realistisch wird der 2.0 TDI wohl bei knapp 7 Litern liegen. Wobei mit so einem TDI solche Miniverbräuche durchaus realistisch sind wenn manns drauf anlegt.


 
Ich fahre meinen Benziner aufm Weg zur Arbeit morgens auch mit 5,7-6,2l/100km lt Bordcomputer... Da sollte mit nem Diesel auch gut was möglich sein... Fast durchgängig die B1 und davor nen Stück B65n plus eine Prise A391 wo man überall mit 60-70 wegen des Verkehrsaufkommens auf fast den ganzen 30km vor sich hin rollt ... Inner Stadt (4-5km des Weges) geht der Verbauch dann wieder hoch durch das Stop&go.

Ein Kumpel fährt seinen Passat Bluemotion mit dem alten 140PS-CR-TDI mit 5,6l/100km im Schnitt. Aber auch viel Autobahn, Bundesstraße und mit leichtem Fuß.



Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> was ist denn eine Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage?


 
Tempomat


----------



## watercooled (23. August 2013)

5.6 Liter? Brauchen die Common Rails so viel weniger?


----------



## nfsgame (23. August 2013)

Naja, er ist ein notorischer Überholspurhasser und Bleifußverweigerer . Peine->Wolfsburg schaffe ich mit Schnitt 130 rund 12min schneller als er...


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2013)

Also ich kann nicht für die Diesel sprechen, aber ich war Vorgestern mit einem Freund und Nachbarn unterwegs, der sich den Leon SC FR in Vollausstattung geholt hat. Er hat sich für den 1.4 mit 140 PS entschieden. Bei der Probefahrt war er sehr schüchtern und vorsichtig und ich hab den Wagen die Sporen gegeben. Also 10 Minuten Stadt, 10 Landstraße und 10 Autobahn. Wir sind hauptsächlich im Sport-mode gefahren, aber den Stadt part auf normnal. Am Ende sind wir 96 km gefahren und hatten einen Verbrauch von 5,7 l/100km.


----------



## der_yappi (23. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich kann nicht für die Diesel sprechen, aber ich war Vorgestern mit einem Freund und Nachbarn unterwegs, der sich den Leon SC FR in Vollausstattung geholt hat. Er hat sich für den 1.4 mit 140 PS entschieden. Bei der Probefahrt war er sehr schüchtern und vorsichtig und ich hab den Wagen die Sporen gegeben. Also 10 Minuten Stadt, 10 Landstraße und 10 Autobahn. Wir sind hauptsächlich im Sport-mode gefahren, aber den Stadt part auf normnal. Am Ende sind wir 96 km gefahren und hatten einen Verbrauch von 5,7 l/100km.



Leon FR mit "nur" 140PS passt mMn nicht. Da macht Seat den gleichen Quark wie VW zu Zeiten des IVer Golfs.
Da haben sie GTI auch nur zu ner Ausstattungslinie degradiert...
Und jetzt das selbe Spiel mit dem FR. Auch egal ob Leon oder Ibiza.
Als ich meinen Ibi FR gekauft hab gabs den nur mit 143PS Diesel oder 150PS TSI.
Jetzt kriegste den auch mit knapp 100PS.
Das passt einfach nicht.

In nen Leon FR gehört ein Motor mit 200PS oder mehr (also beim Benziner).


----------



## DrDave (23. August 2013)

Gibt's dafür nicht die cupra Varianten?


----------



## Joselman (23. August 2013)

Ja die waren eigentlich immer um die 200 PS meine ich.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2013)

Die neue hat glaube ich 270PS und kostet 30.000. Der 1.4er FR den sich mein Nachbar jetzt geholt hat kostete 27.900.


----------



## Joselman (24. August 2013)

für soviel geld bekommt man schönere Autos.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 5.6 Liter? Brauchen die Common Rails so viel weniger?


 
Selbst ich stehe mit einer binären Fahrweise bei nur 5,9l ( 2l 143PS )


----------



## fatlace (24. August 2013)

die probleme hätte ich gerne
ich bin bei 11l


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2013)

10,2 Liter/100 Kilometer laut BC. Finde ich, geht aber für 265 PS. Wobei ich ja meistens nur mit 250 PS unterwegs bin.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> die probleme hätte ich gerne
> ich bin bei 11l



Welches Modell sagtest du, fährst du?

Mein 2003er Vectra GTS verbraucht im schnitt 11,4l. Der hat laut Werksangabe 211 PS und lat Messung des Vorbesitzers 230. Die Streuung bei dem Motor ist manchmal echt ordentlich.

@Scholle
Die 15 PS merkt man doch eh nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Joselman (24. August 2013)

15PS merkt man schon wenn man den Rest vorher auch voll genutzt hat.

Leute die niemals den Drehzahlbegrenzer gesehen haben werden 15PS unterschied nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> @Scholle
> Die 15 PS merkt man doch eh nicht mehr, oder?



Doch merkt man.

Aktiviert werden die 15-mehr PS dadurch, dass man das ESP auf Sport (eine ESP-Stufe vor OFF) schaltet. Dadurch verändert sich auch die Gaspedalkennlinie, die Lenkung wird straffer, die Leerlaufdrehzahl hebt sich. Der Auspuffklang wird auch lauter und wesentlich aggressiver und es kommt beim Gaswegnehmen zu Fehlzündungen, die es im ESP-Normalmodus nicht so ausgeprägt gibt. Das Auto wirkt im Sportmodus viel straffer, hibbeliger und direkter. Mein Bruder meint immer, es wird richtig fickrig. ;0)

Mit dem Racemonitor vom R.S. kann man unter anderem die 0-100 Zeit des Autos stoppen. Bei meinem Bruder seinem R.S. Trophy haben wir im Sportmodus 6,0 Sekunden auf 100 gemessen. Im Normalmodus vom ESP, also mit 250 PS ging das Auto nie schneller auf 100 als in 6,2 Sekunden. 

Der Unterschied ist merkbar. Im normalen Straßenverkehr bin ich aber immer nur mit den 250 PS unterwegs.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2013)

Das man 15 PS mehr durchaus merken kann, das weiß ich. Der Megane hat für seine Größe aber schon ordentlich Dampf auf dem Kessel, bei "nur" 250PS. Dort ist der Unterschied ganz anders als beispielsweise beim Wechsel von 85 auf 100 PS. Bei dem A8 6.0 W12 den ich etwa ein halbes Jahr gefahren bin, hab ich nichtmal viel gemerkt als ich den von 450 auf 510 PS hab chipen lassen.

Edit
Okay, hier wird dann aber auch das gesamte Drumherum verändert. Wenn aber alles gleich wäre, ESP, Sound, Lenkung, Pedale, dann würde man das wohl kaum merken.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. August 2013)

Am Donnerstag haben wir unseren Golf abgeholt. Mit dem überbrücke ich jetzt bis mein A5 gebaut ist, so schaut er aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für traurige 105 PS fühlt sich das kleine Turbomotörchen gar nicht so schlecht an  .


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Edit
> Okay, hier wird dann aber auch das gesamte Drumherum verändert. Wenn aber alles gleich wäre, ESP, Sound, Lenkung, Pedale, dann würde man das wohl kaum merken.



Natürlich isses nicht so, dass dich die 15 PS direkt in die Umlaufbahn katapultieren, aber dadurch, dass sich nach dem Aktivieren das ganze Auto verändert, merkt mans halt schon. Und messbar isses ja auch.


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2013)

Richtig. Messbar, aber nicht wirklich fühlbar. Ohne die anderen Veränderungen würdest du es wohl kaum spüren. 
Aber egal, so wie es geregelt ist, ist der Effekt ja ganz angenehm.


----------



## Falk (24. August 2013)

Heute mal wieder Auto in Ruhe gewaschen (in Riem gibt es eine neue Aral mit Waschboxen, was hier relativ selten ist - für die aus der Gegend ). Für jetzt 7 Jahre steht er gut da finde ich


----------



## watercooled (24. August 2013)

Ein Traum der R32 

Hab vorhin fast nen Unfall fabriziert als so ein Zuhälter mit seinem R8 meinte er müsse mit 50 aus seinem Hof rasen


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. August 2013)

@Falk

Sehr schön sieht er aus 
Wie viele km hast du eigentlich auf der Uhr? 

PS: Ich bin in Trudering bei der Allguth Tanke, da gibts auch noch ein paar Waschboxen, wobei man da an Samstagen anstehen muss.


----------



## fatlace (24. August 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Welches Modell sagtest du, fährst du?
> 
> Mein 2003er Vectra GTS verbraucht im schnitt 11,4l. Der hat laut Werksangabe 211 PS und lat Messung des Vorbesitzers 230. Die Streuung bei dem Motor ist manchmal echt ordentlich.
> 
> ...


 
E92 als 325i

3L motor mit 218PS

dazu muss ich aber sagen ich fahr nicht spritsparend, ich könnte den auch unter 10l prügeln, aber das hat für mich nichts mehr mit auto fahren zu tun.
Es heißt ja freude am fahren
verbrauchsanzeige ausblenden und einfach fahren

der R hat einfach ein super farbe


----------



## ich558 (24. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ein Traum der R32
> 
> Hab vorhin fast nen Unfall fabriziert als so ein Zuhälter mit seinem R8 meinte er müsse mit 50 aus seinem Hof rasen


 
Nicht jeder Sportwagen oder Geländewagen Fahrer ist ein Zuhälter, Krimineller oder sonst was


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2013)

Vielleicht kennt er ihn ja persönlich .


----------



## watercooled (24. August 2013)

Bei dem weiss ich aber das es einer ist 
Aus der Situation heraus ergab sich dann ein längeres Gespräch über prostituierte was eher...unangenehm und leicht verstörend war aber lassen wir das


----------



## Falk (24. August 2013)

Um und bei 40.000, dank jährlichem Service kam er im Sommer auch ohne Probleme durch den TÜV. FAhr halt nicht viel (kein Pendeln etc.)


----------



## watercooled (24. August 2013)

Ein R32 mit 40k? Der ist irgendwann mal Gold wert


----------



## Falk (24. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ein R32 mit 40k? Der ist irgendwann mal Gold wert



Naja, zwischen 8 - 10k kommen pro Jahr schon dazu. Aber die anderen haben halt Vorsprung. Außerdem häng ich an dem Teil, auch wenn es unvernünftig ist. Unter 11l Super+ geht auch mit leichtem Fuß nichts. 

Aber: ist und bleibt unverbastelt


----------



## Topper_Harley (24. August 2013)

Servus zusammen,

Da mir der der Sound der original AGA meines 370z so garnicht gefallen hat, ist nun ne andere drunter.

Vieleicht gefällts ja dem ein oder anderen 

Nissan 370z + Invidia Gemini - YouTube

Gruß


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. August 2013)

@Falk
Hast du eigentlich auch immer das Problem mit den verrußten Endrohren?


@370z

Klingt sehr nice, wobei es sich real wohl noch besser anhören dürfte.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Da mir der der Sound der original AGA meines 370z so garnicht gefallen habe, hat er nun ne andere drunter.
> 
> ...


 
KLingt gut!


----------



## Lee (24. August 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Da mir der der Sound der original AGA meines 370z so garnicht gefallen habe, hat er nun ne andere drunter.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie der 370z im Original klingt, aber dadurch wird das ohnehin schon super Auto nochmal aufgewertet 

Ach wie gern ich doch nen Geldbaum hätte....


----------



## Falk (24. August 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Falk
> Hast du eigentlich auch immer das Problem mit den verrußten Endrohren?
> 
> Ja, den Kampf habe ich aufgegeben


----------



## watercooled (24. August 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Da mir der der Sound der original AGA meines 370z so garnicht gefallen hat, ist nun ne andere drunter.
> 
> ...



Sauber  Die einzigen Dinge die dem 350 und 370Z mMn immer fehlen:

1. Lautstärke!
2. Mehr brabbeln bzw Fehlzündungen bei Gaswegnahme
3. Noch mehr Lautstärke 

Der klingt so wunderschön...nur viel zu leise


----------



## fatlace (24. August 2013)

endrohre schwarz

mach ich bei mir auch demnächst, das chrom bleibt nach dem waschen nicht lange sauber und dann siehts kacke aus.


----------



## Topper_Harley (24. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sauber  Die einzigen Dinge die dem 350 und 370Z mMn immer fehlen:
> 
> 1. Lautstärke!
> 2. Mehr brabbeln bzw Fehlzündungen bei Gaswegnahme
> ...



Viel lauter gehts leider mit Tüv segen leider nicht, aber zur originalen aga ist das schon ein Sprung.

Ein bischen mehr gebrabble würde mir allerdings auch gefallen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2013)

Heute ein Foto bekommen 
Im Tunnel, nicht zu sehen. Bin Tacho 60-62 gefahren, erlaubt waren 50, also halb so schlimm.


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2013)

Da dürfte wohl nix kommen. 

Ich warte auch noch auf ein Knöllchen. Die hatten mich aufem Weg zum Nürburgring geblitzt. Is jetzt ca. ein Monat her. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.


----------



## >ExX< (25. August 2013)

So knöllchen können auch locker mal nach 5 3/4 wochen ankommen


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2013)

Die haben 3 Monate Zeit.


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2013)

Manche Leute haben ihre Spiegel auch nur zum Schminken habe ich das Gefühl... Kommt man mit 140-160 auf der linken Spur an und es zieht einem nen Typ mit 90-100 Sachen direkt vor die Karre... Kumpel aufm Beifahrersitz hatte schon abgeschlossen mit der Sache und ich stand nur noch auf der Bremse. Wer demnächst auf der A2 bei Hannover unterwegs ist: Die beiden dicken schwarzen Streifen bei Hannover-Altwarmbüchen Fahrtrichtung Dortmund gehören zu mir ...


----------



## Iconoclast (25. August 2013)

Oh ja. Habe ich auch mal mit dem Motorrad erlebt. Komme mit 290 an und dann zieht vor mir ein LKW raus um einen anderen LKW zu überholen. So nahe an der Leitplanke gefahren bin ich bis dato im Leben noch nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (25. August 2013)

Solche Leute sind echt zum 

Zwar nicht auf der AB und mit dem Auto aber dennoch zum Haare ausraufen.
Will rechts abbiegen, plötzlich zieht rechts neben mir (auf ner einspurigen Straße) ein Geländemopped vorbei und überholt.
Kurz darauf geht der Typ auf die Linksabbiegerspur um die Leute vor ihm zu überholen, obwohl nicht mal 100m darauf ne Ampel kommt.

Und ganz original hat sich seine Maschine auch nicht angehört.

Naja - viele Pfälzer die bei uns in BW auf der Straße unterwegs sind fahren eh wie die


----------



## Klutten (25. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die beiden dicken schwarzen Streifen bei Hannover-Altwarmbüchen Fahrtrichtung Dortmund gehören zu mir ...


 Schau ich mir morgen früh gleich an. Wir haben um 8 Uhr Ingeniuersbesprechung in Lahe und dann kann ich die Dinger auf dem Rückweg bewundern. Wie "dick" sind denn die Spuren deines Golfis?


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2013)

195er, also nicht der Rede wert  ...


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2013)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das es einige wieder nicht schön finden, hier nun Bilder vom fertigen Daily Auto.


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2013)

Weisst was? Auch wenn ich den NX nie so wirklich mochte: Der sieht verdammt gut aus.
Schön clean! Sauber, und die Felgen sind ganz mein geschmack, gibt ein super Gesamtbild ab mir dem Lack!

Welche Bedeutung hat denn dieses Hoonigan?

Edit: Du hast in irgendeinem NX Forum bestimmt einen umbaubericht gepostet oder? 
Wenn ja Link bitte


----------



## winner961 (25. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das es einige wieder nicht schön finden, hier nun Bilder vom fertigen Daily Auto.



Riverna kurz mal ne Frage was hältst du von einem Mazda 323 6.Generation ? Und welche Motorisierung ist für so ein Auto sinnvoll ?


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2013)

Danke hört man gerne, Hoonigan hat keine vorgeschriebene Bedeutung. Einige beziehen es auf die Fahrweise (abgeleitet von Hooligans) andere verbinden damit einen Fahrzeug Style. Gibt zig Bedeutungen und die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen  Wenn es dich wirklich interessiert les dir mal diverse Threads (bei Google zu finden) zu dem Thema durch.



winner961 schrieb:


> Riverna kurz mal ne Frage was hältst du von einem Mazda 323 6.Generation ? Und welche Motorisierung ist für so ein Auto sinnvoll ?


 
Kann dir da leider keine Meinung zu abgeben, kenne das Auto dafür zu wenig. Persönlich halte ich von Mazda generell nicht soooviel. Aber hab auch nur Erfahrungen mit älteren Mazdas bis 2000.


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2013)

Hast du an der Karosserie was gemacht außer der neuen Lackierung?


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2013)

Rost entfernt, Kanten umgelegt, Antenne geclean und Heckscheibenwischer entfernt. Also weitestgehend original belassen... ist mehr dieser OEM+ Style dem man aus der VW Szene kennt.


----------



## Joselman (25. August 2013)

gefällt mir auch wenn ich keine grünen Felgen fahren würde.


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2013)

Danke für die Info. Beneidenswertes Auto ist das.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Edit: Du hast in irgendeinem NX Forum bestimmt einen umbaubericht gepostet oder?
> Wenn ja Link bitte


 
Total übersehen, im NX Forum kommst du in den Showroom Bereich nicht rein. Aber in diesem Thread kannst du etwas nachlesen:

[B13] Nissan 100NX GTi "Willy" - 100NX 200SX 300ZX 350Z 370Z GT-R - Projekte - Nissanboard

PS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOBZZLGwMLY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2013)

Danke für den Link. 
Der dritte NX im Video klingt verdammt Sexy


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2013)

Ist der NX von meinem besten Freund, der hat einen offenen Sportluftfilter im Radkasten sitzen. Ist bei meinem roten genau so (hat er von mir übernommen die Idee), aber beim grauen hab ich es original belassen wegen der Polizei.


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2013)

Was soll denn der Luffi im Radkasten nutzen? 
Kaltluft fürs Ego oder wie  (Sry für das)


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2013)

Kalte Luft und keine warme aus dem Motorraum.


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2013)

Gibts da nixht genug Tests die beweisen das das nichts nutzt?
Darauf wollte ich eigentlich raus...


----------



## nfsgame (25. August 2013)

Ist doch ihm überlassen, ihm muss es gefallen/er muss es fahren .


----------



## Beam39 (25. August 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen 8 - 10k kommen pro Jahr schon dazu. Aber die anderen haben halt Vorsprung. Außerdem häng ich an dem Teil, auch wenn es unvernünftig ist. Unter 11l Super+ geht auch mit leichtem Fuß nichts.
> 
> Aber: ist und bleibt unverbastelt


 
Wenn du mit dem Karren eh nicht pendelst o.Ä. geht das völlig in Ordnung und ist, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht unvernünftig, man wird ja irgendwo noch Spaß haben dürfen. Ich fahre z.Z. nen a6 als Kombi mit 4.2l, das geht schon eher in Richtung unvernunft. 1960kg Leergewicht und ich fahre in der Stadt sehr zurückhaltend, bekomme die Kiste nicht unter 17l. Aber der Klang des V8' s, die Kraft und die Souveränität entschädigen das allemal. 

Als ich letztens mal wieder den Z4 meiner Freundin gefahren bin musste ich feststellen wie Kraftlos der doch eigentlich im unteren Drehzahlbereich ist  Hub ist und bleibt eben Hub..


----------



## Onkel Lutz (26. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mach dir über die Bremsanlage erst Gedanken wenn du ans Motortuning gehst, weil mehr Leistung wollen auch gebremst werden.



Darum ging es mir auch. 10t Kunststoff an einem Auto und keine Leistung. Nun ja kann. Ja so machen wie er denkt... Ist meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gibts da nixht genug Tests die beweisen das das nichts nutzt?
> Darauf wollte ich eigentlich raus...


 
Es bringt schon etwas, man hat zwar nicht massiv mehr Leistung. Aber das ist auch nicht immer das wichtigste. Und ich glaube nicht das es viele Test zu CAI´s gibt, höchstens zu offenen Filtern im Motorraum.


----------



## Joselman (26. August 2013)

Mit einer neuen Abstimmung bringt son cold air intake sicher ein bisschen. 

Je nach Motor mehr oder weniger. Man muss sich halt selber die Frage stellen: Will ich für 4 PS 400,-€ ausgeben? 
Ich habe das auch mal gemacht mit dem tunen und das wird immer ein Fass ohne Boden. Also einfach gleich was schönes mit bisschen Leistung kaufen. So hab ich das gemacht und fahre jetzt bald 3 Jahre einen 350Z und wenn er mir zu langsam ist fahre ich ne Woche Audi A4. Danach ist der Z wieder wie eine Rakete.


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2013)

Wir reden aber nicht von 4PS bei 400Euro sondern eher 100PS bei xxxEuro, was beim Saugertuning schon eine ganze Menge ist. Nach dem Abstimmen habe ich um die 250PS bei einem Fahrzeuggewicht von rund 1100 Kilo. Denke damit hat man schon etwas "schönes" mit Leistung. Natürlich ist Schönheit immer eine persönliche Ansicht. Der 350Z gefällt mir sehr gut, jedoch wiegt er mir einfach zu viel. Er wirkt dadurch doch ziemlich träge, dass selbe "Problem" hat ein guter Freund von mir. Er fährt einen Skyline R33 mit 412PS, trotzdem fühlt sich das Teil einfach nicht spritzig an. Erst wenn der Lader einsetzt kommt die Karre aus, Knick und bei Kurvenfahrten merkt man die dicke Berta ebenfalls.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2013)

Auto kaputt ..... die grüne Hölle hat zugeschlagen -.-
Abschnitt Breidscheid gedreht und rückwärts in die Betonmauer.


----------



## Joselman (26. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wir reden aber nicht von 4PS bei 400Euro sondern eher 100PS bei xxxEuro, was beim Saugertuning schon eine ganze Menge ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auto kaputt ..... die grüne Hölle hat zugeschlagen -.-
> Abschnitt Breidscheid gedreht und rückwärts in die Betonmauer.



Ne, oder?

Absoluter Alptraum!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Riverna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Mein Beileid an =MR-C=KinG
> ...


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

DSC off? Klingt nach BTM. Klassiker! Breitscheid runter is aber sowieso ne üble Stelle. Wenn da bissel Öl liegt, keine Chance.


----------



## watercooled (26. August 2013)

Mein Beileid!

Gibt aber Massenhaft Videos wies da die Fahrer einen nach dem andern dreht.


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

Wenigstens is das nicht im PG oder am Brünnchen passiert. Da kann man dann seinen Unfall bis zum Ende aller Tage auf YouTube bewundern. Inklusive dummer Kommentare.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> 
> Gibt aber Massenhaft Videos wies da die Fahrer einen nach dem andern dreht.


 
Das ist meistens Steeckenabschnitt Brünnchen.
Brünnchen fand ich total problemlos.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> DSC off? Klingt nach BTM. Klassiker! Breitscheid runter is aber sowieso ne üble Stelle. Wenn da bissel Öl liegt, keine Chance.


 
Ja. 
Btm= Betriebsmittel ?
Das Auto ist auch richtig flott hinten weggerutscht, obwohl der 1er normal, ohne Gaseinsatz nie mit dem Heck kommt.
Da standen aber auch Personen, die geklatscht und gelacht haben, Idioten


----------



## Falk (26. August 2013)

Blöde Sache sowas - bleibt nur zu wünschen, dass die Versicherung sich da nicht querstellt. Und Idioten die daran ihren Spaß haben sieht man selbst auf anderen Straßen bei Unfällen, als Gaffer (letztens musste ich erst wieder Bremsen, weil auf der Gegenfahrbahn auf dem Seitenstreifen etwas mit Blaulicht stand und der vor mir natürlich gucken musste. Da Stand schon Abschlepper etc., also keine "frische" Unfallstelle...)

Anderes Thema: habt ihr eigentlich auch das Problem, dass die Bremsscheiben sofort braun anlaufen, sobald sie mal feucht/nass werden? Samstag in der Waschbox, ca. 30min verbracht: Scheiben rundrum komplett braun, beim ersten Bremsen dann auch das dazugehörige Geräusch. Sind die Original-Scheiben, Werkstatt/TÜV hatte bisher nichts zu bemängeln...


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. August 2013)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Sehr ärgerlich sowas ...

@Falk 

Jop, habe das gleiche "Problem". Das gleiche Ergebnis hat man ja teilweise schon nach einem oder zwei Regentagen, an denen das Auto nicht bewegt wird.


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2013)

Joselman schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? mit nem CAI niemals!



Natürlich nicht nur mit dem CAI, der hat mit der Leistungssteigerung am wenigsten zu tun. Wie gesagt der bringt wahrscheinlich kaum bis keine Leistung sondern verändert eher das Ansprechverhalten.



Joselman schrieb:


> Ja der Z ist fett aber ich habe dafür was gefunden was mehr spass macht als schnell fahren..... quer fahren.



Da würde ich lieber zu unserem E30 M5 oder meinem S13 greifen als zu so einem Dickschiff. Wobei ich damit auch nicht im Kreisel fahren meine sondern richtige Eventläufe der IDS und der UDS.


----------



## Joselman (26. August 2013)

@ Falk

das ist kein Problem. Das ist ganz normal. 

@ Riverna

Beleidige mal meine Lady nicht zu sehr bitte.  Die von Dir genannten sind nicht mal ansatzweise so schön wie ein 350z. S13 wäre auch wieder Turbo. Ich will keine 100PS Leistung und mehr mehr pro Liter. Seit mir mal ein Motor bei 240km/h um die Ohren geflogen ist gibts für mich nur noch Hubraum. Denn Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen ausser noch mehr Hubraum.  (endlich kann ich diesen doofen Spruch auch mal bringen)


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Btm= Betriebsmittel ?
> Das Auto ist auch richtig flott hinten weggerutscht, obwohl der 1er normal, ohne Gaseinsatz nie mit dem Heck kommt.
> Da standen aber auch Personen, die geklatscht und gelacht haben, Idioten


 
Ja, BTM ist Betriebsmittel. Und ich schalte nie das ESP aus. Nützt aber bei ner ordentlichen BTM-Spur auch nix mehr. 

So wie du das beschreibst, war das ganz sicher BTM. Ist eigentlich ziemlich häufig der Grund für nen Abflug. Man siehts nicht und man ist chancenlos. Und BTM-Flecken gibts jede Menge. 

Tut mir sehr leid, dass du sowas erleben musstest. Ich fahr aber wegen sowas nicht mehr oft. In letzter Zeit wurde auch nachts an der Strecke manipuliert. Irgendwelche Idioten haben ne Eisenstange in ein Ablaufgitter an der Strecke gesteckt. Wurde zum Glück von der Streckensicherung gefunden. Wenn einer drüber gefahren wäre, hätte er sich garantiert die Ölwanne aufgerissen. Die Strecke wird großflächig mit Farbe beschmiert, dann kommen noch die Idioten dazu, die die Abflüge filmen und ins Internet stellen. Auf all sowas hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Besser ist da wirklich ein Trackday auf ner Strecke mit Auslaufzone. Mag zwar erstmal teurer sein, aber mit Sicherheit gibts kein BTM vor dem nicht gewarnt wird und man fliegt nicht direkt in die Leitplanke sondern steckt im Kies.


----------



## watercooled (26. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> (...) oder meinem S13 greifen als zu so einem Dickschiff. (...)



Ich dachte du hast die S13 nicht gekauft?


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2013)

Doch habe ich, letztes Wochenende.



Joselman schrieb:


> Beleidige mal meine Lady nicht zu sehr bitte.



Du willst also sagen das 1600 Kilo aufwärts nicht viel ist? Das siehst du also als Beleidigung? Ich sehe es eher als Realität... der Z ist sack schwer. 



Joselman schrieb:


> Die von Dir genannten sind nicht mal ansatzweise so schön wie ein 350z.



Ach stimmt... hab total vergessen das es beim Driften drauf ankommt wie man neben seinem Auto steht und nicht wie man damit fahren kann. 



Joselman schrieb:


> Seit mir mal ein Motor bei 240km/h um die Ohren geflogen ist gibts für mich nur noch Hubraum. Denn Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen ausser noch mehr Hubraum.  (endlich kann ich diesen doofen Spruch auch mal bringen)



Ach stimmt... weil Hubraum so geil ist, fahren die in der Formel 1 auch mit 3.5L V6 Motoren rum. Und der Beitrag zum Motorschaden ist einfach nur dämlich... ein 5L Motor kann genau so schnell kaputt gehen bei 240km/h wie ein 2L Motor. Hubraum ist zwar schön und gut, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Wenn ein 6 Zylinder Motor von Nissan dann ein RB und nicht die Totgeburt VQ 

Auch das ist keine Beleidigung sondern meine Meinung, der VQ35DE ist nebem dem CA18DE meiner Meinung einer der schlechteren Motoren von Nissan. Wahrscheinlich hatte Renault da schon die Finger drin. Wie gesagt es ist ein schöner Wagen, hat aber für MICH zu viele Nachteile.


----------



## Topper_Harley (26. August 2013)

Ach nee bitte nicht, wird das jetzt so ein "meine Meinung über allem Thread" ?

In der Tat sind nahe 1600 kg schwer für ein Auto dieser Größenordnung, aber der Z macht querdynamisch so ziehmlich alles Nass was in seiner Klasse mitspielt, längsdynamisch ist er in der Tat ein wenig träge, aber fürs geradeausfahren muss man ja auch nicht gerade viel können.

Ich habe komme aus dem Turbolager (und bin auch immer noch ein Freund davon, richtig Perverse Leistungen bringen nur Turbomotoren) und fahre nun Sauger, das einzige was mir ein wenig fehlt ist der Drehmomentbumms aus niedrigen Drehzahlen, dafür wird man aber vom Ansprechverhalten und der Drehfreude im Oberen bereich mehr als entlohnt.

Der VQ35DE ist naja sagen wir mal nicht gerade "ausgereizt", aber mit dem HR haben sie dann ja nachgelegt und auf die richtige Spur gefunden, bin überigends mit meinem VQ37VHR sehr zufrieden, trotz 3,7L sehr sehr Drehfreudig. (vom Sound eines V6 aufwärts brauchen wir garnicht sprechen, da kann bei weitem kein 4 Zyl. mit)


Und der Spruch stimmt schon, entweder Hubraum oder nen Turbo,die kleinen Saugermotörchen mit dem Drehmoment eines Rasenmähers mögen zwar richtig ausgedreht gut gehen, aber mit der Zeit geht das gefräse mächtig auf den Sack.

Und die Formel 1 fährt seit einer Weile mit so Krüppelmotoren rum weils das Reglement verlangt. Die Motorenhesteller würden wohl wieder Himmeljauchzend gerne wieder 3,5 er V12 bauen, aber die guten alten Zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

Kleiner Einwand. 

Die Formel 1 fährt aktuell mit 2,4-Liter-V8-Saugmotoren. Nächstes Jahr dann mit 1,6-Liter-V6-Turbomotoren. 




Riverna schrieb:


> Ach stimmt... weil Hubraum so geil ist, fahren die in der Formel 1 auch mit 3.5L V6 Motoren rum.


----------



## watercooled (26. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kleiner Einwand.
> 
> Die Formel 1 fährt aktuell mit 2,4-Liter-V8-Saugmotoren. Nächstes Jahr dann mit 1,6-Liter-V6-Turbomotoren.



Wollte ich eben schreiben  

@Riverna: Hast du Bilder? Welchen Platz wird die dann in deinem Fuhrpark einnehmen?
Lässt du den Motor drin? Hast ja schon paar mal über den CA18 gewettert.


Da ich bald 17 werde stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich mit dem BF17 Schein eigentlich auch schon nen Roller fahren darf (45er)?
Das passende alter habe ich dann ja aber zählt dieser Fresszettel schon als Fünrerschein?


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2013)

Es müsste eigentlich gehen, dass du dir mit Abschluss der Prüfung einen "regulären" Führerschein welcher ausschließlich Klasse M beinhaltet ausstellen lässt. Sicher weiß ich das aber nicht.


----------



## watercooled (26. August 2013)

Ach kann man das so einfach machen?


----------



## R4Z3R (26. August 2013)

Es sollte auch mit dem rosa papier gehen. Da die Begleitperson nur fürs Auto gilt. 
Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht , aufjedenfall darf man mit 18 auto alleine fahren mit dem rosa schein .

2) Die Fahrerlaubnis ist mit der Auflage zu versehen, dass von ihr nur dann Gebrauch gemacht werden darf, wenn der Fahrerlaubnisinhaber während des Führens des Kraftfahrzeuges von mindestens einer namentlich benannten Person, die den Anforderungen der Absätze 5 und 6 genügt, begleitet wird (begleitende Person). Die Auflage entfällt, wenn der Fahrerlaubnisinhaber das Mindestalter nach § 10 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 3 erreicht hat.


----------



## Beam39 (26. August 2013)

Mein Beileid @King, ******** sowas.. Bist aber noch gut davongekommen. Sind Teile die relativ günstig zu ersetzen sind, auch der Alu-Träger auf dem die Stoßstange sitzt ist nichts schlimmes. Hätte viel viel schlimmer ausgehen können wenn du z.B. seitlich reingedonnert wärst, die armen Felgen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hätte viel viel schlimmer ausgehen können wenn du z.B. seitlich reingedonnert wärst, die armen Felgen


 
Erst mal das und dann auch noch seitlich alle Blechteile. Das wäre teuer geworden.
Hier noch vorher nacher Bilder:
tourifotos.de
http://abload.de/img/img_06492huvl.jpg


----------



## Joselman (26. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen das 1600 Kilo aufwärts nicht viel ist? Das siehst du also als Beleidigung? Ich sehe es eher als Realität... der Z ist sack schwer.
> 
> Ach stimmt... weil Hubraum so geil ist, fahren die in der Formel 1 auch mit 3.5L V6 Motoren rum. Und der Beitrag zum Motorschaden ist einfach nur dämlich... ein 5L Motor kann genau so schnell kaputt gehen bei 240km/h wie ein 2L Motor. Hubraum ist zwar schön und gut, aber bei weitem nicht alles. Wenn ein 6 Zylinder Motor von Nissan dann ein RB und nicht die Totgeburt VQ
> 
> Auch das ist keine Beleidigung sondern meine Meinung, der VQ35DE ist nebem dem CA18DE meiner Meinung einer der schlechteren Motoren von Nissan. Wahrscheinlich hatte Renault da schon die Finger drin. Wie gesagt es ist ein schöner Wagen, hat aber für MICH zu viele Nachteile.


 

Nimm mal ein bisschen die Würze raus. Du tust ja fast so als hätte man dich geschlagen.

Dickschiff fand ich beleidigend weil es ein Sportwagen ist. Kein super Sportwagen aber ein Sportwagen sag was du willst. Die Fachpresse ist sich da einig. 

Was hat Driften jetzt mit gutem Design zu tun? Hab ich gesagt der driftet besser weil er schöner ist? NEIN, also bitte unterlasse solche kindischen Behauptungen in denen du einfach irgendwas reininterpretierst.

Zur Formel 1. Die Motoren sind wie sie sind weil die FIA alles reglementiert. Wenn die dürften würden die sicher ganz andere Motoren nutzen. Damals hatten die auch keine Rillen in den Reifen für mehr Grip. Informier dich mal!


----------



## Joselman (26. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Erst mal das und dann auch noch seitlich alle Blechteile. Das wäre teuer geworden.
> Hier noch vorher nacher Bilder:
> tourifotos.de
> http://abload.de/img/img_06492huvl.jpg


 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen das es nur ein Blechschaden ist und sich da nix verzogen hat.


----------



## watercooled (26. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Erst mal das und dann auch noch seitlich alle Blechteile. Das wäre teuer geworden.
> Hier noch vorher nacher Bilder:
> tourifotos.de
> http://abload.de/img/img_06492huvl.jpg



Sieht doch garnicht so schlimm aus?
Wie schnell warst du eigentlich?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sieht doch garnicht so schlimm aus?
> Wie schnell warst du eigentlich?


 
Hat aber geknallt wie Sau und die 2 Sekunden vor dem Aufprall waren am schlimmsten, wenn du merkst, dass du nix mehr machen kannst.
Geschwindigkeit kann ich dir nicht sagen, muss ich mal auf meiner Cam nach gucken. Ich hab im Dreher bzw. im seitwärts Rutschen aber schon ordentlich Geschwindigkeit abgebaut.


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

Ich hatte dich im Touriforum bei den Bildern vom 25. schon gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. 

Welche Runde war das denn? Sieht aber reparabel aus. Hätte an der Stelle viel schlimmer enden können. 

Die zwei Sekunden wo man nix mehr machen kann, kenne ich übrigens gut. Nicht von der Nordschleife, bin aber auch schon in ein Stauende reingebrettert, morgens müde mit nem Kaffe in der Hand.  Oder in den Wald und son Zeugs. Da lernt man echt was draus!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hatte dich im Touriforum bei den Bildern vom 25. schon gesucht, aber nicht gefunden.
> 
> Welche Runde war das denn? Sieht aber reparabel aus. Hätte an der Stelle viel schlimmer enden können.



Das Bild entstand in der 1. Runde bei Trockenheit, ab der 2-3. Runde hat es gegossen und in der 4. ist's dann passiert.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die  zwei Sekunden wo man nix mehr machen kann, kenne ich übrigens gut.  Nicht von der Nordschleife, bin aber auch schon in ein Stauende  reingebrettert, morgens müde mit nem Kaffe in der Hand.  Oder in  den Wald und son Zeugs. Da lernt man echt was draus!



Stauende muss auch ein ekeliges Gefühl sein


----------



## watercooled (26. August 2013)

Wie wichtig ist eigentlich bei einem Sauger das warmfahren?
Ist ja weniger dran was kaputt gehen kann oder?


----------



## fatlace (26. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Erst mal das und dann auch noch seitlich alle Blechteile. Das wäre teuer geworden.
> Hier noch vorher nacher Bilder:
> tourifotos.de
> http://abload.de/img/img_06492huvl.jpg



das ist wirklich halb so wild
kannste gleich auf m heck umrüsten, hat die sache wenigstens etwas gutes
wie ist das eigentlich mit versicherung wen man es auf der renne mal etwas übertreibt?
sollte bis auf volkasko wohl alles selber an einem hängen bleiben oder?

zum thema warmfahren, ich fahre meine autos immer warm, und drehe nie jenseits der 3500 wen die kalt sind. ist bei saugern wahrscheinlich nicht so tragisch wie bei turbos, aber trotzdem ist es nicht gut für den motor wen der kalt getreten wird.
wen ich gemächlich fahre dauert es übrigens gute 15km bis das öl 90-100grad erreicht hat.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. August 2013)

@watercooled: Ich hab das Ding, laut meinem ehemaligen Fahrlehrer darf man damit alleine fahren, da gilt er als vollwertiger Führerschein...
MfG


----------



## Joselman (26. August 2013)

Warmfahren ist bei jedem Auto wichtig. Das Öl im Motor hat bei niedrigen temperaturen nicht die optimale Viskosität. Das erhöht dann den Verschleiß deutlich.

Man könnte auch einige Kilometer ohne Öl fahren. Ich hab es dieses Jahr in USA erlebt aber das sollte man nicht tun und schon gar nicht auf dauer.  Mir ist auch mal die Ölpumpe gebrochen dadurch ist der Ölfilm abgerissen (der Motor bekam keins mehr). Resultat Motorschaden.


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Stauende muss auch ein ekeliges Gefühl sein


 
Ja, besonders mit Tempo 200 und nem Pot Kaffee in der Hand. 

Aber nochmal zur Schleife.

Wirklich eine schöne Strecke. Aber was zur Zeit ab geht, is nicht mehr mein Ding. Da wurde so massiv Werbung gemacht, dass die Strecke, gerade am WE echt zu stark befahren ist. Hinzu kommt, dass da echt verbastelte Karren fahren, die schön ölen, oder dass die Leute nachem Unfall weiterfahren, weil sie die Streckensicherung sparen wollen. Und natürlich wird dann schön Kühlflüssigkeit oder Öl auf der Strecke verteilt. 

In den einschlägigen Foren ist verboten, dass Unfallbilder oder Unfallvideos gezeigt werden. Man sieht nur die Tourifotos mit den Leuten grinsend in ihren coolen Karren. Das da aber jedes WE Schlachtfeld ist, mit teils stundenlanger Streckensperrung wegen Reparaturen und Abschleppen oder wegen Rettungswageneinsatz, dass sieht man halt nicht. Genausowenig, wie Statisiken veröffentlicht werden, zu den Unfällen. 

Der Ring bringt halt Kohle in die Region und keiner dort hat Interesse an nem negativen Image. Weder der Abschleppdienst der dich nach dem Unfall gegen teuer Geld von der Strecke schleppt, noch die Tankestellen, noch die Hotels, noch die Nürburgring Automtive (oder wie immer die sich zwischenzeitlich nennt), noch sonstwer in der Region. 

Wenn man nen Zweitwagen hat, den man verheizen kann, dann isses vielleicht ok, wenn man aber jeden Monat schwer arbeiten geht, um die Karre zu bezahlen, dann würde ich es mir lieber zweimal überlegen, ob ich für ein cooles Foto meine Karre aufs Spiel setzen würde. 

Die Versicherungen zahlen in der Regel für Unfälle auf der Schleife. Das Problem beginnt dann, wenn noch jemand am Unfall beteiligt war. Selbst wenn der andere ******* gefahren ist und die in die Karre gebrettert ist, finde mal Zeugen... Der Rechtstreit, der folgt, nein danke. Wenn du Pech hast, bleibst du auf deinen Kosten sitzen. Schlimmstenfalls bist du dran schuld. 

Glück hat nach nem Unfall noch, wer beim ADAC ist. Die schleppen auch die kaputte Karre heim. Wers nicht hat, das wird, je nach Entfernung, ziemlich teuer. Stell dir mal vor, dein Auto wäre nicht mehr fahrtüchtig und der BMW hätte nach Ostfriesland geschleppt werden müssen. 

Wenn man in die Leitplanke einschlägt, muss man nebenbei auch noch die Leitplanke zahlen + Bindemittel, etc. Das ist auch nicht billig. 

Und, als Schlimmstes, den eigenen Unfall for ever and ever auf YouTube mit den ganzen hämischen Kommentaren von irgenwelchen Vollpfosten! 


Also alles in Allem noch echt Glück gehabt. War ja nur ein Streifschuss!



Ich hab dich übrigens auch nochmal gefunden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2013)

Und ich bin noch nicht einmal im ADAC, sollte vielleicht mal beitreten 
Das mit der Leitplanke ist auch im Gründe genommen auch viel zu teuer. In Papenburg nehmen die für den beschädigten Meter einen Bruchteil von dem, was die NoS Jungs einem abnehmen. Ich bin nun mit allem zusammen bei 100€ inkl. Schadensaufnahme. Das vorläufige Richten des ESDs hat in der Werkstatt nix gekostet.




fatlace schrieb:


> das ist wirklich halb so wild
> kannste gleich auf m heck umrüsten, hat die sache wenigstens etwas gutes
> wie ist das eigentlich mit versicherung wen man es auf der renne mal etwas übertreibt?
> sollte bis auf volkasko wohl alles selber an einem hängen bleiben oder?


 
Was denkst du, was ich mache 
Den ESD richte ich und dann kommen die schwarz-Chrom Auspuffblenden vom 135i drüber.
Thema Versicherung: "Bei Rennveranstaltung zur Erzielung von Höchstgeschwindigkeiten und Platzierungen besteht kein Versicherungsschutz" oder so ähnlich gilt meistens.


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> @Riverna: Hast du Bilder? Welchen Platz wird die dann in deinem Fuhrpark einnehmen?
> Lässt du den Motor drin? Hast ja schon paar mal über den CA18 gewettert.


 
Nö gibt keine Bilder, ist auch nicht sehenswürdig. Motor kommt raus und wird durch ein SR20 ersetzt. Er wird das Driftauto da ich nicht wie die anderen aus meinem Team mit einem E30 fahren will/werde. 




Joselman schrieb:


> Dickschiff fand ich beleidigend weil es ein Sportwagen ist. Kein super Sportwagen aber ein Sportwagen sag was du willst. Die Fachpresse ist sich da einig.



Ich sagte nicht es das es kein Sportwagen sei, aber 1600 Kilo sind für mich ein Dickschiff. Vor ein paar Jahren haben Oberklasse Limousinen das gleiche gewogen und nun soll ein Sportwagen kein Dickschiff sein wenn er soviel wiegt?  



Joselman schrieb:


> Was hat Driften jetzt mit gutem Design zu tun? Hab ich gesagt der driftet besser weil er schöner ist? NEIN, also bitte unterlasse solche kindischen Behauptungen in denen du einfach irgendwas reininterpretierst.



Meine Aussage war das ICH zum driften unseren E30 M5 oder meinen S13 nehmen würde und keinen 350Z. Darauf hin meintest du das keins von diesen Autos so schön wäre wie ein 350Z, somit hast du das Thema vom Design und driften im Zusammenhang gebracht nicht ich. Les es selber nach dann wirst du es sehen, dass es keine "kindische Behauptung" von mir ist.



Joselman schrieb:


> Informier dich mal!


 
Ich guck Formel 1 seit knapp 20 Jahre, da brauch ich mich nicht informieren. Wenn Drehmoment so wichtig wäre, würden die alten und teilweise noch modernen amerikanischen Motoren mit einem haufen Hubraum sich nicht so von europäischen Motoren nieder machen lassen. Es kommt auf das Gesamtkonzept an, nicht ohne Grund ist der RB Motor von Nissan immer noch DER Motor schlecht hin. Wird auch schon einen Grund haben wieso die VQ Motoren nicht viel Geld wert sind und RB Motoren einen haufen Kohle kosten wenn man einen kaufen will/muss. Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal damit du nicht beleidigt bist, der 350Z ist ein schönes Auto. Jedoch finde ICH den Motor nicht wirklich schön, bin selber den VQ35DE mit 280PS und 301PS mehrfach Probegefahren. Von 300PS habe ich mir immer wesentlich mehr erwartet, er klingt halt geil und das wars dann auch schon. Selbst diverse 200PS Motoren haben mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Liegt vielleicht auch nicht nur am Motor sondern am verdammt schweren Z selber. Der Z32 z.B. macht meiner Meinung nach wesentlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und ich bin noch nicht einmal im ADAC, sollte vielleicht mal beitreten
> Das mit der Leitplanke ist auch im Gründe genommen auch viel zu teuer. In Papenburg nehmen die für den beschädigten Meter einen Bruchteil von dem, was die NoS Jungs einem abnehmen.


 
Ja, aber warum nehmen die in der Eifel soviel? Weil sie ihren, vom Beck, in die ******* gerittenen Laden sanieren müssen. 

Schleife ist ca. 100 €/Meter. Bei nem Einschlag sind gerne mal 10 Meter beim Teufel. Also alleine schon für die Planken einen Tausender. Nich das Bindemittel mit eingerechnet. Da sind bestimmt auch nochmal 200 € drinne.


----------



## Klutten (26. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schleife ist ca. 100 €/Meter. Bei nem Einschlag sind gerne mal 10 Meter beim Teufel. Also alleine schon für die Planken einen Tausender. Nich das Bindemittel mit eingerechnet. Da sind bestimmt auch nochmal 200 € drinne.


 
Vergiss aber nicht, dass der Preis für einen Meter Leitplanke einreihig gerechnet, aber die Leitplanke fast überall dort, wo man auch real Kontakt haben kann, dreireihig ausgeführt ist. Ergo kostet dich ein Meter durchaus ~300 Euro Brutto ...ohne Pfosten und weiteres Material. 

Wir haben da schon einige Tausender gelassen, was aber schon weit mehr als 10 Jahre her ist.


----------



## Beam39 (26. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist eigentlich bei einem Sauger das warmfahren?
> Ist ja weniger dran was kaputt gehen kann oder?


 
Warmfahren ist, egal ob Sauger oder Turbo, mit die wichtigste Phase beim Autofahren. Bei Turbos kommt dann noch das Kaltfahren hinzu.



Das geht aber wirklich @King, der Rahmen dürfte da eigentlich nix abbekommen haben. Seitlich hättest du nur etwas langschleifen/ aufprallen müssen und der Schaden wäre in die tausende gegangen, aber so ist das wirklich noch ok, freut mich.

Ich find das immer so schlimm wenn Liebhaber mit entsprechenden Fahrzeugen Unfälle bauen, richtig bitter.


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Vergiss aber nicht, dass der Preis für einen Meter Leitplanke einreihig gerechnet, aber die Leitplanke fast überall dort, wo man auch real Kontakt haben kann, dreireihig ausgeführt ist. Ergo kostet dich ein Meter durchaus ~300 Euro Brutto ...ohne Pfosten und weiteres Material.
> 
> Wir haben da schon einige Tausender gelassen, was aber schon weit mehr als 10 Jahre her ist.



Ich hab zum Glück die Bekanntschaft noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## watercooled (27. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Warmfahren ist, egal ob Sauger oder Turbo, mit die wichtigste Phase beim Autofahren. Bei Turbos kommt dann noch das Kaltfahren hinzu.



Jau soweit bin ich ja auch  

Ich meine nur beim Sauger ist ja das empfindlichste Teil, der Turbo nicht vorhanden.
Das einzige was da ja dann noch warmgefahren werden muss ist das Öl.
Aktuelle motoren sind ja schon relativ DAU resistent,
wenn ich jetzt also nen aktuellen Sauger habe, den einen Kilometer lang gemütlich fahre und dann mit 3/4 Gas weiter fahre dann müsste das dem doch reichen oder?
Er wird dann ja auch nicht voll belastet bis er "wirklich" auf Temperatur, sprich vollgasfest ist.


----------



## Beam39 (27. August 2013)

Beim Warmfahren geht es ja darum das Öl und alle andere Komponenten auf Betriebstemperatur zu bringen damit die Kolben etc. ordentlich geschmiert und warmgefahren werden, da spielt weniger die Gaspedalstellung ne Rolle sondern wie hoch der Motor dann dreht. Nach nem Kilometer ist vielleicht der Sitz warm auf dem du sitzt, aber nich der Motor  Man redet in der Regel von 10-15 Minuten, dann kann man sicher sein das alle Komponenten wirklich warm sind.

Die Aussage das aktuelle Fahrzeuge resistenter sind als alte würde ich mit vorsicht genießen und halte von dieser Aussage generell nichts. Öl bleibt Öl und brauch ne gewisse Zeit bis es optimal schmiert, Temperaturen wirken sich in Form von zusammenziehen und ausdehnen immer auf Metalle aus und Motoren müssen nunmal eingefahren werden, da ändert die Meinung eines Herstellers nichts dran. Ich weiß von vielen Modellen das sie eine gewisse Kilometerzahl "kastriert" laufen, ich glaub sowas hat Scholle bei seinem auch erwähnt gehabt, und erst volle Leistung haben wenn diese Kilometerzahl abgespult wurde, das machen die nicht umsonst und reden vielleicht deswegen von "Idiotensicher".

Da gehört aber auch ein bisschen Glück dazu. Ich kenne Leute die scheissen sich nichts und latschen kalt voll aufs Pedal und fahren so seit Jahren ohne Vorfälle, aber in der Regel sind gut eingefahrene Sauger auch relativ resistent gegen falsche Belastungen im nachhinein.

Weiß nicht wieso du unbedingt den Drang verspürst nen Neuwagen nach nem kilometer Fahr zu jagen, tu dir/ deinem Bekannten/ Verwandten/ Chef und dem Auto den gefallen und behandel ihn so wie das Auto es verdient  

Auch wenns blöd klingen mag aber ich fahre jegliche Fahrzeuge warm, ob es Mietfahrzeuge oder andere sind, ich bin was das angeht etwas moralisch.


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2013)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der nicht wirklich Mitleid mit jemanden haben kann der auf einer Rennstrecke(!) In der Mauer landet? Es ist jedermanns freie Entscheidung auf NOS oder sonst wo zu fahren und Unfälle gehören da nunmal zum Tagesgeschäft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2013)

Rechtlich betrachtet ist die NoS im Touristenverkehr keine Rennstrecke, sondern eine Mautpflichtige Straße mit StvO.


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der nicht wirklich Mitleid mit jemanden haben kann der auf einer Rennstrecke(!) In der Mauer landet? Es ist jedermanns freie Entscheidung auf NOS oder sonst wo zu fahren und Unfälle gehören da nunmal zum Tagesgeschäft.


 
Nein bist du nicht, mein Mitleid hält sich da auch in Grenzen. Zumindestens wenn es sich nur um Materialschäden handelt. Wäre jetzt jemand selber zu schaden gekommen wäre die Sache dann anders.


----------



## Zoon (27. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das es einige wieder  nicht schön finden, hier nun Bilder vom fertigen Daily Auto.


 
Sehr schöne Farbkombo   "Willy" - wie süß 




watercooled schrieb:


> Gibts da nixht genug Tests die beweisen das das nichts nutzt?


 
Da der M3 CSL serienmäßig ein CAI hat (das runde Loch in der Frontschürze) muss das schon was bringen.




watercooled schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist eigentlich bei einem Sauger das warmfahren?
> Ist ja weniger dran was kaputt gehen kann oder?



Wenn dir der Motor was Wert ist genauso wichtig wie beim Turbo




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Thema  Versicherung: "Bei Rennveranstaltung zur Erzielung von  Höchstgeschwindigkeiten und Platzierungen besteht kein  Versicherungsschutz" oder so ähnlich gilt meistens.



Bei  Touriverkehr ists ne Mautpfltichtige Kraftfahrstraße mit "normaler"  Straßenverkehrsordnung. Wenns ein geschlossener Trackday von einem  Veranstalter war dann gilt der obrige Passus

hast ja noch mal Glück gehabt BTM (also Betriebsmittel nicht BTM ) sind echt fies. Stell dir vor du wärst aufm Motorrad. Bin aufm Fahrrad in der Stadt mal auf der Ölspur weggerutscht .. gab nen schönes Tattoo


----------



## Beam39 (27. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der nicht wirklich Mitleid mit jemanden haben kann der auf einer Rennstrecke(!) In der Mauer landet? Es ist jedermanns freie Entscheidung auf NOS oder sonst wo zu fahren und Unfälle gehören da nunmal zum Tagesgeschäft.


 
Wenn es sich um jemanden handelt der meint er wäre die reinkarnation von Röhrl und meint er müsse den Leuten was beweisen oder angeben, würds mich sogar freuen. Aber diese Leute sind in meinen Augen weder Liebhaber noch Enthusiasten sondern Idioten.

Aber eben das trifft auf King nicht zu und er ist Enthusiast und Liebhaber, und genau deswegen kann das einem Leid tun.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber eben das trifft auf King nicht zu und er ist Enthusiast und Liebhaber, und genau deswegen kann das einem Leid tun.


 
Danke 

Btw. Noch mit der Versicherung gesprochen und die geben auch grünes Licht, wird alles übernommen


----------



## der_yappi (27. August 2013)

Da haste dann aber Schwein gehabt.

Bei sowas ist mMn eh immer das wichtigste, das keine Personenschäden bei rauskommen. Blech kann man ersetzen. Gesundheit / Leben leider nicht.


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Farbkombo   "Willy" - wie süß


 
Danke... nun kann ich mich endlich wieder auf mein Sommerfahrzeug konzentrieren, damit das auch bald fertig ist.


----------



## watercooled (27. August 2013)

Was willst an dem denn noch verändern?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei sowas ist mMn eh immer das wichtigste, das keine Personenschäden bei rauskommen. Blech kann man ersetzen. Gesundheit / Leben leider nicht.


 
Das ist klar, aber bei sowas bin ich generell alleine im Auto und zum Glück konnte ich nach dem Einschlag mit dem Auto schnell aus der Gefahrenzone verschwinden und auf die gegenüberliegende Seite fahren, damit kein anderer Fahrer mit beteiligt ist ( dann wird's auch oft mit der Versicherung schwierig, wenn dir noch jemand reinfährt )


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was willst an dem denn noch verändern?


 
Ich muss das Motorsetup noch vervollständigen, brauch noch größere Einspritzventile, Sportnockenwellen vom N1 Modell, leichte Schwungscheibe.
Dann soll der Motor vorm Mappen überholt werden obwohl er erst 25.000 Kilometer runter hat. Danach geht der Wagen zu RNT und wird auf 250PS und E85 gemappt... wenn das alles fertig ist bekommt er eine neue Lackierung in original Farbe inkl Cristalflakes. Dann sind es nur noch Kleinigkeiten wie neuer Endstufe, DVD Radio und Subwoofer. Die Liste ist mittlerweile recht klein geworden... gott sei dank da stecken auch schon zig tausende von Euros drin und die Karre sieht aktuell eher aus als wäre der nächste Weg den sie antritt der Weg zum Schrottplatz. 

Aber ich seh es positiv, das letzte Jahr habe ich mit meinem besten Freund seinen 100NX aufgebaut. Letzte Woche wurde er dann endlich fertig und hat gleich den ersten Platz beim Treffen gemacht. Und meiner wird noch besser (sind wir beide der Meinung).


----------



## watercooled (27. August 2013)

Warum lässt du den nochmal überholen? Ich meine das ist ja auch nicht gerade billig?


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2013)

Ich lass ihn nicht überholen, sondern überhole ihn selber. Günstig ist es nicht, aber wenn ich nachher wegen 1000Euro einen Motorschaden habe... was habe ich dann gespart?


----------



## watercooled (27. August 2013)

Aber 25.000km ist doch rein garnix. Was soll denn da kaputt gehen? 
Wie viele E85 Tanken hast denn bei dir in der Gegend?

Was ist eig vom Civic EP2 zu halten. In der Ausstattung Sport ein mMn sehr schönes auto.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist eig vom Civic EP2 zu halten. In der Ausstattung Sport ein mMn sehr schönes auto.


 
Was willst jetzt hören? Wenn EP, dann aber den Facelift.


----------



## watercooled (27. August 2013)

Joa so um 2005 rum. Wollt nur mal eure Meinung hören ob der euch gefällt oder nicht 
Hat hier nicht irgendjemand neulich mal was von einem geposted?


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber 25.000km ist doch rein garnix. Was soll denn da kaputt gehen?
> Wie viele E85 Tanken hast denn bei dir in der Gegend?


 
Bei 100PS über Werksleistung kann man ruhig etwas vorsichtig sein, gerade was Kolbenringe, Ventilschaftdichtung und Zylinderkopfdichtung angeht. Kostet ja kein Vermögen und ich will es einfach haben, muss man nicht verstehen. Wir haben hier eine Tankstelle, da mir eine reicht sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## watercooled (27. August 2013)

Ich sag ja nix dagegen, jedem das seine 
Aber da hast du recht, bei einigem was du so bei deinen Autos machst mangelt es mir echt an Verständnis.

Bei mir ist die nächste E85 Tanke ne gute Stunde weg.


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber da hast du recht, bei einigem was du so bei deinen Autos machst mangelt es mir echt an Verständnis.


 
Mich würde ja interessieren was, eventuell mach ich auch was total falsch  
Ich finde einfach das man wegen 1000Euro kein Risiko eingehen muss, da kann man auch den Motor einfach vorsichtshalber überholen. Kann wohl kaum schaden und die 1000Euro machen nun auch keinen Unterschied mehr. 
Die Tankstelle ist von mir zuhause 12km entfernt und von der Arbeit aus ca 30km. Also sollte ich nicht das Problem haben jemals keinen Sprit zu haben. Ab 1/4 Tank muss ich eh nachtanken, da sonst die Pumpe Luft ziehen könnte.


----------



## watercooled (28. August 2013)

Was ich zB schon nicht verstehen konnte war das 2 oder 3 malige neu lackieren deines Sunnys.
Genauso diese ständige rumlacklererei an den beiden NX.
Oder auch in dein Alltagsauto ein Fahrwerk für über 1000€ einzubauen oder gar das in meinen Augen sauteure Saugertuning am roten NX.

Das ist das was ich nicht verstehen kann, wie jemand in so alte Autos die in meinen Augen nicht wirklich was besonderes sind so viel Kohle reinzustecken.

Fühl dir da bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten, ich gehe jetzt nur von mir aus.


----------



## Beam39 (28. August 2013)

Nennt sich Hobby.. Viel schlimmer finde ich diese Tuningfraktion die nicht nur paar tausender reinstecken sondern gleich mehrere zehntausende, NUR in die Optik (!), und die Kisten am Ende abgrundtief hässlich sind aber die Fahrer total begeistert sind.

Da ist das was Riverna macht noch völlig ok. Er steht halt auf diese Autos und arbeitet gerne an ihnen, wieso nicht. Zumal er auch mehr technisch arbeitet und nicht nur optisch. In meinen Augen sind diese Autos auch nix besonderes, ich würde niemals einen fahren oder jemals einen hübsch finden geschweige denn mich dafür interessieren, aber das ist halt alles Geschmackssache.

Wäre ja schlimm wenn jeder das gleiche mögen würde, oder nicht?

Edit: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das Riverna überhaupt nicht verstehen kann wie du in die Zitrone steigen kannst geschweige denn Geld dafür ausgeben kannst  Ich hingegen find die Zitrone hat wiederum irgendwas an sich das ich "Cool" sage, ist halt so.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Joa so um 2005 rum. Wollt nur mal eure Meinung hören ob der euch gefällt oder nicht
> Hat hier nicht irgendjemand neulich mal was von einem geposted?


 
Ich hab Fotos von meinem gepostet  

Ich hab zwar nur den EP1, aber 20PS unterschied sind ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt. 

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Auto, geht selten was kaputt, kostet wenig im Unterhalt, mit Sport (TypeR) oder Mugen Verspoilerung sogar recht schick. EP3`s gibts auch schon ohne Aufpreis, jedoch kostet der im Unterhalt wesentlich mehr. Wobei wirklich viele den EP3 als Lieblings-TypeR haben. 

Ein paar "Macken" wie jedes Auto hat er auch. Wackelnde Sitze (kann man günstig und einfach beheben) sowie klappernde Fensterscheiben wenn nur ein Spalt geöffnet (bei huckeliger Straße). Und beim Kauf sollte man wohl auf das Getriebe achten. 

Ansonsten gibts dann so ein paar Standard-Mods was viele betreiben, wie Schaltwegverkürzung (weils nur 30€ kostet), TypeR Heckspoiler (absolutes Must-Have) und einen Leder/Alcantara Schaltsack. 
Für nen Radio gibts bei Ebay günstig Blenden sowie Adapterkabel, da ist nur der Umbau ein Ding was nerven kostet, bis das Originalradio draußen ist. Das ist echt Diebstahlsicher eingebaut  gibt aber Anleitungen. Einmal gemacht lässt man gleich beim Einbau des neuen Radios ein paar Schrauben weg, dann geht der nächste Radioumbau (oder wenn man mal wegen was anderes dahinter muss) in wenigen Minuten  

Achja und die Boxen sind sehr schlecht. Also die können keine Lautstärke ab und fangen dann schnell zum übersteuern/klirren an. Also am besten gleich tauschen  


Was übrigens echt geil ist, ist die Position des Schalthebels. Sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber es ist echt geil wenn der Schaltknauf nicht so weit vom Lenkrad entfernt ist! 

Wenn du noch fragen hast, immer her. Birnen zu tauschen geht auch einfach, ohne das halbe Auto zu zerlegen was ja neuerdings normal ist


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ich zB schon nicht verstehen konnte war das 2 oder 3 malige neu lackieren deines Sunnys.



Einmal wurde der Sunny lackiert. Das rot vorher war wohl kaum eine Lackierung. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Genauso diese ständige rumlacklererei an den beiden NX.



Ebenfalls nur einmal wurde der graue lackiert, der rote hat noch den original Lack. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Oder auch in dein Alltagsauto ein Fahrwerk für über 1000&euro



Da ist ein stink normales 60/40mm Fahrwerk von GTS Suspensions drin für 649Euro. 



watercooled schrieb:


> gar das in meinen Augen sauteure Saugertuning am roten NX.



Saugertuning ist nunmal teurer, zum Glück denke ich dank The Fast and the Furios nun nicht das ich mir 2 Turbo Lader ins Auto baue. Ich bin was das angeht realistisch geblieben, ein gut abgestimmter Saugermotor kostet nunmal 10.000Euro und mehr. Du warst ja derjenige der überall irgendwelche anderen Motoren reinbauen wollte (S13 -> SR20DET z.B.) Das ist genau der Unterschied, ich träume nicht von solchen Sachen sondern setze mir realistische Ziele wie z.B. 250PS aus einem 2L Sauger. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich nicht verstehen kann, wie jemand in so alte Autos die in meinen Augen nicht wirklich was besonderes sind so viel Kohle reinzustecken.



Sie mögen alt sein, sie mögen auch nur den wenigsten von der Optik gefallen. Aber selten/besonders sind sie das kann niemand bestreiten. Es gibt noch genau 280 Stück in Deutschland, wenn das nicht besonders oder selten ist weiß ich auch nicht. Wie gesagt alt und keine Mainstreamoptik unterschreibe ich dir.



watercooled schrieb:


> Fühl dir da bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten, ich gehe jetzt nur von mir aus.


 
Darf doch jeder seine Meinung äussern, wieso sollte ich da irgendwie sauer oder beleidigt sein? Ich persönlich würde z.B. nie im Leben so einen Citroen fahren, nicht geschenkt. Jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack, ich würde auch lieber laufen bevor ich einen Golf oder Polo fahren würde. Jeder hat da irgendwo seine Macken und seine Vorlieben. Wer sein Auto zeigt muss damit leben das es auch Kritik gibt, darum kann ich damit gut umgehen.


----------



## Beam39 (28. August 2013)

Siehste, hab ich doch gesagt das er deine Zitrone nich mögen wird, @ water


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde z.B. nie im Leben so einen Citroen fahren, nicht geschenkt. Jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack, ich würde auch lieber laufen bevor ich einen Golf oder Polo fahren würde.


 
Also ich würde alle drei fahren bevor ich zu Fuß gehe. Es sind schließlich nur Autos


----------



## Cleriker (28. August 2013)

Mir gehts da ähnlich. Einen Golf würde ich persönlich nie im Leben anmelden. Der ist mir einfach sowas von unsympatisch, das hat außer dem Multipla noch kein anderes Auto geschafft. Viel zu teuer, viel zu klein und nicht gerade schön anzuschauen. Die einzige Ausnahme ist der R32. Der ist zwar immer noch viel zu kurz für meinen Geschmack, aber die Fahreigenschaften sind toll. An dieser Stelle noch einmal: "Schönes Auto Falk!"


----------



## Falk (28. August 2013)

Mich hat mein Auto gerade mal wieder gernervt: Schallschutz (diese schwarzen Matten, die auch unter der Motorhaube sind) hat sich gelöst. Und zwar im Motorraum unter der Frontscheibe. Also hitzefesten Kleber gekauft (da ich keine Lust habe, dass das Teil doch mal abfällt und dann auf der Abgasanlage oder sonstwo rumfliegt) und mich in der Mittagspause gerade dran gemacht, dass zu kleben. Das Blöde: es steht leicht auf Spannung, sodass der Kleber nicht schnell genug anzieht. Das Ergebnis: provisorisch mit Klebeband fixiert, jetzt hat der eigentliche Kleber in Ruhe zeit, auszuhärten. Muss jetzt nur daran denken, das Klebeband zu entfernen, das ist nämlich nicht temperaturbeständig - und am Wochenende (bzw. zwischen Samstag und Mittwoch) stehen ~2.400km auf dem Plan, da sollte im Motorraum alles fest sein (zumal es nach Frankreich geht). Aber mal wieder so eine richtige Langstrecke schadet nichts...

Viel Platz ist halt nicht im Motorraum, Golf bleibt Golf...


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Also ich würde alle drei fahren bevor ich zu Fuß gehe. Es sind schließlich nur Autos


 
Würde die Autos dann verkaufen und mir was anderes holen... selbst einen Seat Marbella würde ich einem Golf 3 (als Beispiel) vorziehen. Ganz schrecklich finde ich auch Corsa A und Polo 86C... grausam genau so wie Scirroco. Die aktuellen VW Produkte sind da wesentlich besser, aber auch könnte ich aus dem Stegreif einen haufen Autos aufzählen die mir für das gleiche Geld besser gefallen. Wie gesagt es sind alles persönliche Vorlieben... man mag es kaum glauben aber ich hatte selber schon drei 3er Gölfe, mehrere BMW´s, Fiats, Alfas, Honda usw usw.


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Btw. Noch mit der Versicherung gesprochen und die geben auch grünes Licht, wird alles übernommen



Die ändern aber nix an der Einstufung, oder?


----------



## keinnick (29. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ganz schrecklich finde ich auch ... Polo 86C


 
Das war mein erstes Auto. In der "Coupé-Version" () und mit gewaltigen (ich glaube) 55 PS  War kaum kaputt zu kriegen die Schüssel.


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2013)

Mein erstes Auto war ein Pontiac Fiero mit brachialen 95PS  
Dem Auto trauer ich ein wenig nach, hatte ihn leider nicht lange genug


----------



## keinnick (29. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto war ein Pontiac Fiero mit brachialen 95PS
> Dem Auto trauer ich ein wenig nach, hatte ihn leider nicht lange genug


 
Schöner Wagen


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2013)

Ansich recht schön, Fahrtechnisch aber eine Zumutung mit seiner Technik aus der Vorkriegszeit. Der Wagen hatte eine schlechtere Straßenlage als jeder europäische oder asiatische Kleinwagen und das obwohl der Fiero ein Sportwagen sein will/wollte. Stehen kann man neben dem Auto aber super, nur das fahren macht wenig Spaß


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die ändern aber nix an der Einstufung, oder?


 
Nope, max. einmal pro Jahr darf ich einen Schaden regulieren lassen, ohne hochgestuft zu werden


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nope, max. einmal pro Jahr darf ich einen Schaden regulieren lassen, ohne hochgestuft zu werden



Gelobt sei der Rabattschutz. Grundsätzlich!

Schlecht hingegen ist, dass man nach Inanspruchnahme des Rabattschutzes nicht mehr die Versicherung wechseln kann. 

Bei einem Wechsel wird der Versicherungsnehmer nämlich nachträglich herabgestuft. Der neue Versicherer über nimmt die Sondereinstufung grundsätzlich nicht. Somit ist man an die Assekuranz gebunden und kann nicht mehr jährlich zu einem günstigeren Anbieter wechseln. 

Unter Umständen kommt einen somit der Rabattschutz teuer zu stehen.

Man sollte genau rechnen und bei nem relativ geringen Schaden die Versicherung gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Der Versicherer teilt auf Anfrage auch mit, bis zu welchem Betrag es sich lohnt, den Schaden selbst zu regulieren. Ich würde immer fragen und zur not lieber selbst zahlen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. August 2013)

Apropos erstes Auto:
Meins hatte 26 PS und 54 Nm 



Spoiler



Trabant 601


----------



## keinnick (29. August 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Apropos erstes Auto:
> Meins hatte 26 PS und 54 Nm
> 
> 
> ...



Leergewicht: (Limousine)615 kg 
Versuch sowas heute noch mal zu finden


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2013)

Im Urlaub gibt es wieder 40PS auf ~450kg .


----------



## der_yappi (29. August 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Leergewicht: (Limousine)615 kg
> Versuch sowas heute noch mal zu finden


 
Twingo (erste Generation)
890kg Leergweicht
bis zu 75PS (mit dem 1.2l 16V Motor)


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

In der Reihenfolge: 
Fiat Panda
Nissan Micra
Golf 2
BMW 320 Coupe
BMW 325 
Bus und Bahn (freiwillig)


----------



## >ExX< (29. August 2013)

hast du auch nen eigenen bahnhof und so?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Unter Umständen kommt einen somit der Rabattschutz teuer zu stehen.
> 
> Man sollte genau rechnen und bei nem relativ geringen Schaden die Versicherung gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen.


 
Auf dem Kostenvoranschlag von BMW stehen sage und schreibe 3.132€. Ich musste mir das Lachen verkneifen 
Nun wird wahrscheinlich auch auf das komplette M-Paket außen umgerüstet, was ich sebst erledige.


----------



## STSLeon (29. August 2013)

Dann sieh dir mal an, was alles getauscht wird. Das ist nämlich eine ganze Menge, hoffe dein Eigenanteil ist nicht zu hoch


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Dann sieh dir mal an, was alles getauscht wird. Das ist nämlich eine ganze Menge, hoffe dein Eigenanteil ist nicht zu hoch


 
Da ist auch viel dabei, was überhaut keinen Sinn macht 
Alleine für die Heckstoßstange schon Richtung 1k. Die bekomme ich z.B. übers 1erforum neu für 500€ inkl. Anbauteile.
Genauso verhält es sich mit den anderen Teilen + der Arbeitslohn fällt komplett weg, da ich alles selbst machen kann.


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2013)

So teuer sah es jetzt gar nicht aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So teuer sah es jetzt gar nicht aus.


 
Ist es eigentlich auch nicht, wenn man alles selbst macht


----------



## fatlace (29. August 2013)

mûsste man mal die rechnung sehen, was diw alles neu berechnet haben.

haben bestimmt auch nen neuen ESD usw gerechnet die setzen da nix in stand die nehmen nur neuteile.
kannst auch gleich auf performance auspuff upgraden wen du den noch nicht hattest

hastdu eigentlich voll oder teilkasko?


----------



## Beam39 (29. August 2013)

Sind ganz normale Preise vom Freundlichen halt, sind ja nichts neues die Wucher-Preise. Ne Stoßstange lasse ich für 150€ MAXIMAL lackieren, die verlangen das 3 oder 4-Fache dafür. Die andern "kleinen" Teile sind genauso teuer, kann mir vorstellen das sie für den Alu-Träger ein Vermögen veranschlagen, bekommt man aber in der Bucht ganz günstig (Erstausrüster).

Wenn der Endtopf auch noch mit in der Rechnung steht dann kommt das auf jedenfall hin..


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2013)

Eine Werkstatt kauft aber die Ersatzteile nicht in der Bucht, sondern beim Großhändler. Da hätten wir auch viel zu tun wenn wir erstmal sämtliche Internetseiten nach einem günstigen Angeboten. Wenn wir einen Unfallschaden reparieren haben wir Vorgaben welche Teile ersetzt werden müssen, beispielweise Klipse. Da eine Firma eben alles sehr genau abrechnen muss und auch mal was ersetzt was ein Leie eventuell behalten würde ist es nunmal teurer. Aber wäre der BMW bei uns repariert worden, wären wir sicherlich weit unter 3200Euro gelandet. Ohne das Auto jetzt genau begutachtet zu haben, tippe da so auf die Richtung 2000Euro.


----------



## Seabound (29. August 2013)

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass die Mannstunde in der Werkstatt ca. 90 € kostet. Die Leute wollen auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> mûsste man mal die rechnung sehen, was diw alles neu berechnet haben.
> 
> haben bestimmt auch nen neuen ESD usw gerechnet die setzen da nix in stand die nehmen nur neuteile.
> kannst auch gleich auf performance auspuff upgraden wen du den noch nicht hattest
> ...


 
Rechnung kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen.
Jap, mit neuem PP ESD. Den werde ich nur richten und dann kommen die schwarzen 135i Blenden drüber, dann sieht man davon nix mehr.
Außerdem will ich einen neuen ESD nicht erst 10k km einfahren müssen.
ich hab Vollkasko mit 300€ SB.


----------



## Beam39 (29. August 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eine Werkstatt kauft aber die Ersatzteile nicht in der Bucht, sondern beim Großhändler. Da hätten wir auch viel zu tun wenn wir erstmal sämtliche Internetseiten nach einem günstigen Angeboten. Wenn wir einen Unfallschaden reparieren haben wir Vorgaben welche Teile ersetzt werden müssen, beispielweise Klipse. Da eine Firma eben alles sehr genau abrechnen muss und auch mal was ersetzt was ein Leie eventuell behalten würde ist es nunmal teurer. Aber wäre der BMW bei uns repariert worden, wären wir sicherlich weit unter 3200Euro gelandet. Ohne das Auto jetzt genau begutachtet zu haben, tippe da so auf die Richtung 2000Euro.


 
Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Habe doch gesagt das es ganz normale Preise vom Freundlichen sind. Ich weiß wie eine Firma zu arbeiten und was sie zu tun hat, keine Sorge!

Das hier manche einem die Worte immer im Munde umdrehen und immer so einen Aufstand machen müssen, meine Güte chillt mal ein bisschen. Da vergeht einem manchmal die Lust irgendwas zu posten weil einer meint er müsse den anderen gleich anfahren weil ihm etwas in seinem Beitrag nicht passt.


----------



## fatlace (29. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Rechnung kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen.
> Jap, mit neuem PP ESD. Den werde ich nur richten und dann kommen die schwarzen 135i Blenden drüber, dann sieht man davon nix mehr.
> Außerdem will ich einen neuen ESD nicht erst 10k km einfahren müssen.
> ich hab Vollkasko mit 300€ SB.


 
was zahlst du jährlich wen ich fragen darf?

bei mir sind es 1400€ bei 55%


----------



## Riverna (30. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Habe doch gesagt das es ganz normale Preise vom Freundlichen sind. Ich weiß wie eine Firma zu arbeiten und was sie zu tun hat, keine Sorge!
> 
> Das hier manche einem die Worte immer im Munde umdrehen und immer so einen Aufstand machen müssen, meine Güte chillt mal ein bisschen. Da vergeht einem manchmal die Lust irgendwas zu posten weil einer meint er müsse den anderen gleich anfahren weil ihm etwas in seinem Beitrag nicht passt.


 
Habe ich dich explizit angesprochen? Vorallem was machst du für einen Aufstand? Ich habe lediglich gesagt das eine Firma keine Zeit dazu hat den billigsten Hersteller zu suchen sondern bestellen in der Regel immer bei der gleichen Firma. Ich hab dich weder angegriffen noch habe ich dir irgendwelche Worte um Mund verdreht, wenn hier einer "chillen" sollte dann du. Scheinbar bist du heute ein wenig empfindlich...


----------



## 1821984 (30. August 2013)

So heute neue Reifen bestellt für die neuen Felgen. Hab mich für "Michelin Pilot Sport 3" entschieden. Dann können nächste Woche endlich mal die neuen 18" rauf. Bin gespannt wie das aussieht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> was zahlst du jährlich wen ich fragen darf?
> 
> bei mir sind es 1400€ bei 55%


 
Versicherung sind bei mir 565€ bei 20%.


----------



## der_yappi (30. August 2013)

Auto schön durch ne gute Waschstraße laufen lassen, gesaugt, den Innenraum geputzt und die Scheiben von innen gemacht.

Jetzt glänzt der Kleine wieder


----------



## Beam39 (30. August 2013)

Ich hab mein Auto früher auch immer durch die Waschanlage gejagt und 18€ pro Durchgang bezahlt, hat aber nichts gebracht, irgendwann hinterlässt auch die beste Anlage Spuren. Seitdem gehe ich immer in die SB-Anlagen (die Bürste wird nicht benutzt) und strahl den immer ordentlich ab, solange er natürlich nicht extrem feste Beschmutzungen drauf hat. Abgetrocknet wird immer von Hand mit nem Mikrofasertuch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Seitdem gehe ich immer in die SB-Anlagen (die Bürste wird nicht benutzt) und strahl den immer ordentlich ab, solange er natürlich nicht extrem feste Beschmutzungen drauf hat. Abgetrocknet wird immer von Hand mit nem Mikrofasertuch.


 
Ich fahre auch nicht mehr in die Waschanlagen, erzeugt auf Uni-Schwarz unglaublich viele feine Kratzer.
Ich wasche immer zu Hause per 2-Eimer-Technik mit einem Waschhandschuh + Chemical Guys CitrusWash&Gloss ( 15ml auf 10l ) + Lederlappen zum Abtrocknen ( brauche bei Gelegenheit noch mal ein Miktofasertuch )

Edith lässt noch fragen: Hat jemand von euch villeicht schon Erfahrung mit dem "Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour" gemacht ?
Das Zeug scheint ja recht gut zu sein. Möchte meine Felgen unbedingt irgendwie versiegeln, damit sich kein Bremsstaub an den teuren Dingern festsetzt


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2013)

neuer Untersatz bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (30. August 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde dieses Auto schrecklich. Extrem.

Aber dir muss er gefallen


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2013)

Hatte ein Kumpel ein Jahr lang als erstes Auto: Ist währenddessen mehrfach wegen Ausfällen nicht pünktlich zur Schule gekommen. Hat ihn dann irgendwann abgestoßen und durch eine Barchetta ersetzt, die war deutlich zuverlässiger 

Morgen seh ich nach einem Jahr den Moke wieder, ick freu mir .


----------



## winner961 (30. August 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> neuer Untersatz bei mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sieht ganz in ordnung aus wäre aber nicht mein Fall.

Stefan du bist nicht zufällig auch im Luxx unterwegs ?


----------



## fatlace (30. August 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Versicherung sind bei mir 565€ bei 20%.



das geht ja, ist ein 130oder?
die versicherungen fürs 3er coupe sind echt unverschämt teuer, hab schon einmal gewechselt jetzt zahl ich 300weniger im jahr.

son versieglungszeug für felgen hab ich auch schon verschiedene durch, aber irgendwie hat mich noch keine überzeugt.

deswegen kommen jetzt dunkle felgen wo es nichtmehr so stark auffällt.

morgen wechsel ich auf winterfelgen, meine jetzigen sommerschlappen hab ich verkauft, jetzt muss ich aufpassen das ich nicht schneller als 200fahre


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> das geht ja, ist ein 130oder?


 
Ne, leider nur der 18d, da relativ viele KM pro Jahr, sonst wäre es ein 25i oder 30i geworden.
Wobei der 18d auch schon ausreichend flott ist. Ich habe auch schon überlegt eine KFO machen zu lassen, hab' mich aber noch nicht dazu überwunden endlich zum Optimierer zu fahren.
Da locken die schönen ca. 180PS und 400NM


----------



## fatlace (30. August 2013)

ja ich kenn das mit der leistung, juckt mich langsam auch in den fingern, die ansaugbrücke usw vom 330 zu verbauen um den auf 280ps bringen aber ich hab mir fest vorgenommen erstmal felgen+ fahrwerk zu machen und dann evtl wen das geld mal locker sitzt den motor upzugraden
bin manchmal am überlegen ob ich meinen nicht gegen einen diesel tausche, hab das letzte jahr 35k draufgefahren, und bei ca 12-14l verbrauch ist das nicht gerade so günstig


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. August 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> ...
> bin manchmal am überlegen ob ich meinen nicht gegen einen diesel tausche, hab das letzte jahr 35k draufgefahren, und bei ca 12-14l verbrauch ist das nicht gerade so günstig


Da würde ich nicht lange überlegen. Verbrauche mit dem 3.0 TDI im A4 beim Cruisen ca. 8l und bei flotter Fahrweise 9- 10l.
Und das ist ja nicht nur mengenmäßig weniger, sondern auch Kosten/Liter.


----------



## computertod (31. August 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> sieht ganz in ordnung aus wäre aber nicht mein Fall.
> 
> Stefan du bist nicht zufällig auch im Luxx unterwegs ?


 
ja ist er


----------



## fatlace (31. August 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da würde ich nicht lange überlegen. Verbrauche mit dem 3.0 TDI im A4 beim Cruisen ca. 8l und bei flotter Fahrweise 9- 10l.
> Und das ist ja nicht nur mengenmäßig weniger, sondern auch Kosten/Liter.


 
ich mag mein Benziner aber, bin nicht so der diesel freund


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde dieses Auto schrecklich. Extrem.


 
Ich find den geil, vor allem das Kassettendeck  .


----------



## 1821984 (31. August 2013)

Ich glaub dir kein Wort

Immerhin ist die Technik bei solchen Dingern noch einfache Hausmanskost und man versteht das alles. Und wenn man halbwegs was von Elektrik versteht kann man ja alles selbst machen an dem Auto. Als Winterhobel sicher ne gute Lösung. Da brauch man sich wenigstens keine Gedanken über irgendwelchen Schnickschnack machen der schon wieder nicht funzt.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2013)

Viele Grüße von der Insel Föhr. Gerade angekommen. Heute Nacht in Mainz um ca. 11 Uhr losgefahren, heute morgen um 7 in Dagebüll an der Fähre gewesen. Fast 800 Kilometer. Navi sagt grad, die maximal von mir erzielte Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf der Strecke, war 141 km/h. Laut BC konnte ich den Durchschnittsverbrauch auch auf 10 Liter/100 km senken. So wenig hat das Auto noch nie verbraucht. Ich sollte wirklich die Grünen wählen.


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde dieses Auto schrecklich. Extrem.
> 
> Aber dir muss er gefallen


 
Optik ist immer geschmackssache. Bei mir in der Halle steht ein komplett aufgebauter Probe 2, der sieht optisch echt schick aus. Aber die Technik und Zuverlässigkeit bei den Kisten ist grausam. Wenn da mal 1000 Kilometer kein Defekt ist, fängt sich der Probefahrer an zu wunder. Also Zuverlässigkeit kannst du total vergessen, quasi das gleiche wie bei unserem MX3, dass liegt daran das es quasi die gleichen Autos sind nur mit anderem Motor und einer anderen Karosserie. Die Basis ist das gleiche, Motor ansich auch nur das er von 1.8L auf 2.5L aufgebohrt wurde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde dieses Auto schrecklich. Extrem.


Warum? 



winner961 schrieb:


> Stefan du bist nicht zufällig auch im Luxx unterwegs ?


jap 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich find den geil, vor allem das Kassettendeck  .


Nujo, war halt beim Auto dabei. Wird, sobald ich 'nen paar Stricknadeln oder ähnliches finde, gegen ein JVC KD-BT1 getauscht...
Prinzipiell ist dieses Radio ja auch ein gutes Zeichen. Das bedeutet, dass der Vorbesitzer kein Jungspund war... 



Riverna schrieb:


> Optik ist immer geschmackssache. Bei mir in der Halle steht ein komplett aufgebauter Probe 2, der sieht optisch echt schick aus. Aber die Technik und Zuverlässigkeit bei den Kisten ist grausam. Wenn da mal 1000 Kilometer kein Defekt ist, fängt sich der Probefahrer an zu wunder. Also Zuverlässigkeit kannst du total vergessen, quasi das gleiche wie bei unserem MX3, dass liegt daran das es quasi die gleichen Autos sind nur mit anderem Motor und einer anderen Karosserie. Die Basis ist das gleiche, Motor ansich auch nur das er von 1.8L auf 2.5L aufgebohrt wurde.


Du machst mir Angst...

Von was für defekten sprichst du denn?

Wobei eine MK3 ja auch nicht als zuverlässig gilt, die hat mich aber etwa 5 Jahre Lang sehr zuverlässig begleitet...


----------



## fatlace (31. August 2013)

So hier mal ein aktuelles Bild mit den Winterpellen, sieht ja schon leicht kacke aus mit den kleinen felgen aber fürn Winter langts allemal
fährt sich übrigens echt bescheiden bei der Wärme und nässe, obwohl das keine billigen reifen sind.
naja muss ich jetzt durch, die Sommerfelgen gehen morgen weg, und dann heißt es warten bis zum neuen sommer


----------



## ich558 (31. August 2013)

Warum fährst du jetzt schon mit Winterreifen?

Ist das ein 325, 330i?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2013)

Normal, dass die Nabendeckel so weit rausstehen ? Sieht komisch aus


----------



## fatlace (31. August 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Warum fährst du jetzt schon mit Winterreifen?
> 
> Ist das ein 325, 330i?



ein 325.

weil ich meine sommerfelgen verkaufe und nächstes jahr auf 19" gehe
aber ist halb so wild, im september steht das auto eh, weil ich 3 wochen urlaub in irland mache

ja scheint bei den felgen normal zu sein, muss gucken ob ich dafür noch ein paar andere finde, aber es stört mich jetzt nicht so sehr


----------



## Zoon (31. August 2013)

*Stefan Payne:*

hast den weißen Supra nicht mehr?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> *Stefan Payne:*
> hast den weißen Supra nicht mehr?


Noch steht er aufm Hof, ist aber schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf der Straße gewesen...

Hab damals leider für ~4000€ 'nen W202 gekauft. Das Geld hätte ich besser in den Toyota gesteckt, hätte ich wohl mehr von gehabt...


----------



## watercooled (31. August 2013)

Rawr MK3 Supra. Hast Bilder und Daten?


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2013)

Ach wie ich den Kleinen vermisst habe .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Rawr MK3 Supra. Hast Bilder und Daten?


 
Bilder -> geh mal aufs Profil

Daten: 175kW aus einem 3l Reihen 6er mit Turbolader, ~190tkm gelaufen, durchschnittsverbrauch bei 12,5l, zuletzt war ich bei 13l.


----------



## watercooled (31. August 2013)

Ich meinte jetzt so Sachen wie Baujahr, was dran gemacht wurde und so 

Willst du die hergeben oder warum hast du jetzt einen Probe?


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2013)

Der ist nicht mehr fahrbereit und wohl auch nicht mehr zu retten, leider 

Baujahr von der Supra ist das letzte also 1992 mit 1993er EZ, weiß, CH Modell mit ohne abnehmbarem Dach, Sitzheizung und kleinem Kennzeichen hinten. Ansonsten ist die Möhre noch überwiegend original geblieben.


----------



## watercooled (31. August 2013)

Was fehlt denn der hübschen?


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst...
> 
> Von was für defekten sprichst du denn?
> 
> Wobei eine MK3 ja auch nicht als zuverlässig gilt, die hat mich aber etwa 5 Jahre Lang sehr zuverlässig begleitet...


 
Beim Probe vom Freund ist mittlerweile die zweite Lima kaputt und der dritte Zündverteiler kaputt gegangen. Natürlich immer Neuteile gekauft... der Motor macht jetzt nach knapp 160.000 Kilometer langsam aber sich die Biege. Knapp über 1.5L Ölverbrauch (kein Verlust) auf 1000 Kilometer. Das wars an sich schon. Meine Freundin fährt einen Mazda MX3 V6, von der Technik her sehr ähnlich wie der Probe 2. Auch hier ist schon der dritte Verteiler drine und der Motor ist jetzt bei knapp 190.000 Kilometer auch stehend ko. Die Servopumpe ist schon drei mal kaputt gegangen (2 gebrauchte und eine neue), der Wasserkühler hat den Geist aufgegeben, eine Koppelstange ist durchgebrochen, Öl und Wasserverbrauch (kein Verlust bzw nur minimal). Radlager beidseitig defekt, Antriebswellenaussengelenk beidseitig defekt... das was auch schon. Sie hat das Auto jetzt ca 4 Jahre und rund 60.000 Kilometer gefahren (aktuell wie gesagt knapp 190.000 Kilometer). Sowohl der MX3 als auch der Probe 2 (Probe 1 finde ich schrecklich) finde ich optisch echt schick. Aber die Zuverlässigkeit lasst stark zu wünschen übrig. Eventuell hast du auch mehr Glück.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was fehlt denn der hübschen?


Viel zu viel.
Der Motor müsste mal neu gemacht werden. In der ganzen Standzeit hat er das ganze Kühlwasser verloren. K/a wo das hin ist. Drehen tut der Motor aber noch. Die Bremsen sind fest und es gibt auch einige Roststellen.

Also grundsätzlich ist der Zustand nicht gut, aber IMO noch nicht hoffnungslos...



Riverna schrieb:


> Beim Probe vom Freund ist mittlerweile die zweite Lima kaputt und der dritte Zündverteiler kaputt gegangen. Natürlich immer Neuteile gekauft... der Motor macht jetzt nach knapp 160.000 Kilometer langsam aber sich die Biege. Knapp über 1.5L Ölverbrauch (kein Verlust) auf 1000 Kilometer. Das wars an sich schon. Meine Freundin fährt einen Mazda MX3 V6, von der Technik her sehr ähnlich wie der Probe 2. Auch hier ist schon der dritte Verteiler drine und der Motor ist jetzt bei knapp 190.000 Kilometer auch stehend ko. Die Servopumpe ist schon drei mal kaputt gegangen (2 gebrauchte und eine neue), der Wasserkühler hat den Geist aufgegeben, eine Koppelstange ist durchgebrochen, Öl und Wasserverbrauch (kein Verlust bzw nur minimal). Radlager beidseitig defekt, Antriebswellenaussengelenk beidseitig defekt... das was auch schon. Sie hat das Auto jetzt ca 4 Jahre und rund 60.000 Kilometer gefahren (aktuell wie gesagt knapp 190.000 Kilometer). Sowohl der MX3 als auch der Probe 2 (Probe 1 finde ich schrecklich) finde ich optisch echt schick. Aber die Zuverlässigkeit lasst stark zu wünschen übrig. Eventuell hast du auch mehr Glück.


 
Ah, OK, also doch nicht sooo schlimm wie befürchtet. Wobei meiner auch schon 250tkm gelaufen hat. Also mehr als bei euch. Naja, mal schauen, ob der Ford hält oder nicht...


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2013)

Gestern hab ich 50L in einer Stunde durch die Leistungen vom 100NX gedrückt. Schon krass was so ein kleines Auto an Sprit vernichten kann wenn man die Pferdchen mal über einen längeren Zeitraum raus lässt.  Nun fahr ich in die Halle und mach den Hobel mal sauber, der sieht aus wie ein Insektenfriedhof.


----------



## Zoon (1. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Viel zu viel.
> Der Motor müsste mal neu gemacht werden. In der ganzen Standzeit hat er das ganze Kühlwasser verloren. K/a wo das hin ist.



Wenns sich nach Außen verflüchtigt hat müsstest du ja entsprechende Wasserlache auf den Boden haben bzw verdächtige Spuren vom Frostschutzmittel da wos langelaufen ist. Das alles sich IN den Motor gesuppt hat bei stehenden Fahrzeug schwer zu glauben (wobei: Nichts ist unmöglich )

Der Ford Probe hat noch nen selteneren Zwilling: Mazda MX-6. Heir fährt noch ein alter 626 mit der 2.5er Maschine rum, sogar Topaustattung mit Allradlenkung. Der Motor klingt allerdings auch als wenn der auch nur noch auf 4 1/3 Zylinder läuft


----------



## der_yappi (1. September 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> aber ist halb so wild, im september steht das auto eh, weil ich *3 wochen urlaub in irland mache*


 
Ich könnt ja sagen : "Du Sxx"
Aber ich lass es und freu mich für dich.
War im Juli erst selbst für 12 Tage dort.

Nimmste mich mit -bettel-bettel-


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der Ford Probe hat noch nen selteneren Zwilling: Mazda MX-6. Heir fährt noch ein alter 626 mit der 2.5er Maschine rum, sogar Topaustattung mit Allradlenkung. Der Motor klingt allerdings auch als wenn der auch nur noch auf 4 1/3 Zylinder läuft


 
Den Koffer gab es soweit ich weiß auch als 4 Zylinder. Einen MX-6 suche ich aktuell als Schlachter um den 2.5L im MX-3 meiner Freundin zu verbauen. Natürlich schön überholt und mit etwas mehr Leistung  Eine Freundin ist heute meinen NX gefahren bzw sie hat es versucht. Nach einmal in Kreis fahren ist sie ausgestiegen und wollte nicht mehr, Shortshifter, Stage 1 Kupplung und die breiten Felgen waren dann wohl doch zuviel für sie. Aber vorher rummeckern als ich gesagt habe sie solle es lassen


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2013)

Mir muss mal jemand etwas verständlich machen:

Ich fahre ja wie erwähnt seit geraumer Zeit einen A6 mit der 4.2l-Maschine. Ich habe den Tank gestern ziemlich leer gefahren, Reserve war komplett aufgebraucht und die Reichweite stand bei 0, um einen ungefähren Verbrauch zu ermitteln, aus Langeweile. Ich tankte für 35€ etwa 20L, stieg ins Auto fuhr los und bemerkte das die Tanknadel kaum über Reserve gekommen war und das Tank-Zeichen nach 2km wieder aufblinkte. Reichweite laut BC 80km.

Heute musste ich also wieder Tanken gehen und bin mit diesen angeblichen 20L 43km gekommen, was einen völlig utopischen Verbrauch bedeutet hätte. Ich tankte vorhin für 25€ 16L und zu meinem erstaunen stieg die Tanknadel diesmal bis fast zur Hälfte (!!!) an und der BC zeigte eine Reichweite von 250km (!!) an.

Ich kann mir das Ganze grad nicht erklären. Wärs mein 5er hätte ich vermutet das eine Kraftstoffpumpe im Tank defekt ist und den Krafstoff nicht mehr von dem einen Tank in den anderen befördert, aber der Tank  beim A6 b4 müsste meines wissens nach aus einem bestehen..

Oder aber es hat an der Zapfsäule von gestern gewaltig was nicht gestimmt.. Keine ahnung


----------



## watercooled (2. September 2013)

Shice Technik wa


----------



## Zoon (2. September 2013)

Der V8 hat doch bestimmt nen ziemlich großen Tank oder... das der dann bei 16 Liter nachgefüllt halb voll anzeigt glaub ich da nicht so richtig.

Riverna: Den MX6 gabs analog zum Probe mit 4 und 6 Zylinder.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. September 2013)

@Beam39

Deswegen brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Bei meinem 300C ist es auch so (und bei Autos davor). Wenn ich relativ wenig bei bestimmten Füllständen tanke, dann bewegt sich die Nadel auch so gut wie gar nicht. Dann Paar Liter mehr und schon springt die Nadel ziemlich weit hoch. Manchmal merke ich das sogar bei unterschiedlichen Spritpreisen, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld tanke. Ein Tank ist eben kein Würfel und lässt sich nicht gleichmäßig füllen.



Zoon schrieb:


> Der V8 hat doch bestimmt nen ziemlich großen Tank oder...



Nicht zwangsläufig. Meiner hat auch nur 72L.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2013)

Mal eine Frage: Bin nun am überlegen, welche dieser beiden Frontschürzen an meinen 1er kommt. Welche findet ihr besser, die mit Neblern, oder ohne ? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Mit: http://www.abload.de/img/bild6mwsia.jpg
Ohne: http://www.caradvice.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/135i-front.jpg


----------



## winner961 (2. September 2013)

Also mir gefàllt die mit den Neblern Besser sieht aggressiver aus


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2013)

Seh ich auch so. Nimm die mit Nebelscheinwerfer!


----------



## fatlace (2. September 2013)

gefällt dir die performance front nicht?
also an deiner stelle würde ich gleich die nehmen
http://www.1addicts.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=367186&stc=1&d=1270413046
wen das nicht zur debatte steht würde ich ohne nebelscheinwerfer nehmen, ich will meine demnächst auch rausmachen und dafür iS luftführungen verbauen, ich finds ohne cleaner, und brauchen tut man die ja eigentlich nie.


----------



## winner961 (2. September 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> gefällt dir die performance front nicht?
> also an deiner stelle würde ich gleich die nehmen
> http://www.1addicts.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=367186&stc=1&d=1270413046
> wen das nicht zur debatte steht würde ich ohne nebelscheinwerfer nehmen, ich will meine demnächst auch rausmachen und dafür iS luftführungen verbauen, ich finds ohne cleaner, und brauchen tut man die ja eigentlich nie.



Stimmt fatlace die Performance sieht auch geil aus die wäre für ihn vielleicht auch einen alternative


----------



## orca113 (2. September 2013)

Ne, ich würd auch die Luftführungen nehmen. Sonst ist die Front so überladen von der Optik her.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> gefällt dir die performance front nicht?
> wen das nicht zur debatte steht würde ich ohne nebelscheinwerfer nehmen, ich will meine demnächst auch rausmachen und dafür iS luftführungen verbauen, ich finds ohne cleaner, und brauchen tut man die ja eigentlich nie.


 
Nee, die PP Front sagt mit nicht zu, die ist mir zu rund geraten.
Neben den NSW sind auch noch extra Luftführungen vorhanden. Denke, die mit NSW wird besser zum Auto passen ( die ohne wäre die 135i Schürze, weiß aber nicht, ab dass vielleicht etwas zu viel des Guten wird )
Außerdem ist die Front bei mir ja sowieso schwarz in schwarz und dadurch nicht so aufdringlich wie bei dem weißen 1er Coupe.


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @Beam39
> 
> Deswegen brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Bei meinem 300C ist es auch so (und bei Autos davor). Wenn ich relativ wenig bei bestimmten Füllständen tanke, dann bewegt sich die Nadel auch so gut wie gar nicht. Dann Paar Liter mehr und schon springt die Nadel ziemlich weit hoch. Manchmal merke ich das sogar bei unterschiedlichen Spritpreisen, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld tanke. Ein Tank ist eben kein Würfel und lässt sich nicht gleichmäßig füllen.
> 
> ...


 
Sorgen mach ich mir jetzt keine, wird eh geschlachtet die Kiste  Aber es hat mich halt schon etwas stutzig gemacht, vor allem weil die Tanknadel gestern auch komplett unten stand.. Naja, mir wurst  Aso ist nebenbei auch kein sehr großer Tank, 82L.

@King

Die mit Neblern, ohne siehts komisch aus.


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Aso ist nebenbei auch kein sehr großer Tank, 82L.


 
Biete 50l+6l Reserve ... Habe letztens allerdings auch schon 55,99l getankt . Also kein Plan wie genau die Angabe ist, aber er hat schon an die 100km gemeckert ...


----------



## watercooled (2. September 2013)

40 im C2  INKLUSIVE Reserve


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2013)

40l ist ja süß ... Ich habe für August mal aus Spaß geguckt: Am 01.08. hatte ich 142.000km auf der Uhr, heute habe ich die 149.000 voll gemacht, wird langsam "interessant".


----------



## watercooled (2. September 2013)

Du brauchst nen Diesel. Dringend


----------



## nfsgame (2. September 2013)

Das wird erst noch "dringend"  . Wo die Kilometer her kommen gibts noch viel mehr...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. September 2013)

Unser Peugeot hat vorgestern die 100k geknackt, ist ja n 307SW mit dem 1.6l Diesel (110PS)...
Viel Platz, fährt sich aber wie ein Schlachtschiff, ab 165 auf der AB "ruckelt" der vorne so unschön...
PS: 56l Tank
MfG


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2013)

Die 82l sind bei dem Motor aber zwingend erforderlich, was der sich in der Stadt bei normaler fahrt genehmigt ist echt nicht feierlich. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen das die alten 4.2l Maschinen von Audi bekannt sind für ihren hohen Verbrauch, ein 540i mit 0.2l mehr Hub ist mit 15l zügiger Fahrweise Fahrbar. Den A6 bekommst du nicht unter 19l, wobei hier auch wieder erwähnt werden muss das der A6 als Kombi nen Leergewicht von 1960kg hat, also mehr als der A8 D2 wiegt. 

Mein 5er hat nen 75l Tank mit dem ich auf Langstrecken 1000km, und mehr, bei vorausschauender Fahrweise komme. Dem a6 würde nach 400km der Saft ausgehen


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. September 2013)

Hab im Fiat 500 35 Liter Tankvolumen inkl. Reserve und das nervt richtig. Jede Woche am Tanken... Noch dazu verbraucht er recht viel 8-9 Liter auf 100 km, wobei das 90% Stadtverkehr ist.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (2. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die 82l sind bei dem Motor aber zwingend erforderlich, was der sich in der Stadt bei normaler fahrt genehmigt ist echt nicht feierlich. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen das die alten 4.2l Maschinen von Audi bekannt sind für ihren hohen Verbrauch, ein 540i mit 0.2l mehr Hub ist mit 15l zügiger Fahrweise Fahrbar. Den A6 bekommst du nicht unter 19l, wobei hier auch wieder erwähnt werden muss das der A6 als Kombi nen Leergewicht von 1960kg hat, also mehr als der A8 D2 wiegt.
> 
> Mein 5er hat nen 75l Tank mit dem ich auf Langstrecken 1000km, und mehr, bei vorausschauender Fahrweise komme. Dem a6 würde nach 400km der Saft ausgehen


 
Das ist schon witzig. Denn alle behaupten immer Amikisten wären Spritschlucker, aber auf 19L komme ich nur bei absolutem Stop-and-Go Verkehr. Und auf AB, mit nicht mehr als 120km/h, ohne Staus, komme ich immerhin 650km weit. Ansonsten im Durchschnitt gehts 450km weit.


----------



## Beam39 (2. September 2013)

Also 650km mit einer Tankfüllung und "nur" 72l, is fürn 5.7l Hemi echt gut, wobei ich selber wirklich nicht mit 120kmh fahren könnte, ich fahre längere Fahrten immer zwischen 140-160 bei 7L . Selbst 450km sind noch in Ordnung für den Motor. 

Aber so gut wie jeder ältere große Motor schluckt viel, unabhängig ob Deutscher oder Ami. Ein Freund ist mal nen w220 S600L gefahren (VFL ohne Biturbo) die Kiste kam nicht unter 25l im Stadtverkehr, konnte ihn dann irgendwann überreden die Kiste zu verkaufen weil so ein Auto auf die AB gehört und nicht in die Stadt, tjo, heute fährt er Motorrad


----------



## Seeefe (3. September 2013)

Gestern mal geschaut wie schnell mein Jazz werden kann  

Die Nadel schaffte es gerade noch an die 170 aufm Tacho  Aber ist ja auch kein Rennwagen, 130 reichen mit dem auch


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> ... und die Reichweite stand bei 0, um einen ungefähren Verbrauch zu ermitteln, aus Langeweile. Ich tankte für 35€ etwa 20L, stieg ins Auto fuhr los und bemerkte das die Tanknadel kaum über Reserve gekommen war und das Tank-Zeichen nach 2km wieder aufblinkte. Reichweite laut BC 80km.
> 
> Heute musste ich also wieder Tanken gehen ...


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine ziemlich ungewöhnliche und außerdem sehr ungenaue Methode zur Verbrauchsermittlung.

Besser wäre es, voll zu tanken (bspw bis zum ersten automatischen Abschalten der Zapfpistole).
Bei jedem weiteren Volltanken hast du die genaue Menge und die gefahrenen Kilometer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. September 2013)

oder einfach den Spritmonitor benutzen. Ist echt gut 


Spoiler



So sieht das Ganze bei mir aus:
Detailansicht: BMW - 1er - 118d - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. September 2013)

Spritmonitor guck ich derzeit häufiger weil ich immer noch auf Gebrauchtwagen Suche bin


----------



## Beam39 (3. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine ziemlich ungewöhnliche und außerdem sehr ungenaue Methode zur Verbrauchsermittlung.
> 
> Besser wäre es, voll zu tanken (bspw bis zum ersten automatischen Abschalten der Zapfpistole).
> Bei jedem weiteren Volltanken hast du die genaue Menge und die gefahrenen Kilometer.


 
Das sollte auch nichts wirklich genaues werden, das kam mir in dem Moment einfach so in den Sinn, der kommt morgen eh aufn Friedhof. Das mit dem Volltanken mache ich bei meinem 5er immer so, gibt eigentlich nichts genaueres.

Spritmonitor ist ja seit geraumer Zeit ziemlich etabliert und interessant, aber ich muss sagen bis jetzt habe ich die Seite gekonnt ignoriert, vielleicht weil mich der Verbrauch nicht so sehr interessiert. Unabhängig von der Ermittlung des Verbrauches gibts da ja ganz viele andere interessante Funktionen, ich glaub ich meld mich da mal an jetzt


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2013)

ich habe einfach meinen bordcomputer mit der spritverbrauchsmessung schon seit knapp 2000 km nicht mehr zurückgesetzt, somit kann ich den durchschnittsverbrauch auch recht genau bestimmen, habe den BC auch schon mehrmals auf genauigkeit geprüft mit der guten alten "Volltanken und km ablesen"methode, er ist schon ziemlich genau.
Laut diesem habe ich auf den letzten ca 2000 km 8,3 liter/100 km mit meinem A 200 Turbo verbraucht.
Wobei es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr interessiert, ob das auto jetzt etwas weniger oder etwas mehr braucht, ich hab mir das auto gekauft weil ich spass daran habe, und nicht weil es der beste sparfuchs ist  Und bei meiner fahrleistung von knapp 6000km im Jahr ist der spritverbrauch auch nicht allzu relevant


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. September 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich hab mir das auto gekauft weil ich spass daran habe, und nicht weil es der beste sparfuchs ist  Und bei meiner fahrleistung von knapp 6000km im Jahr ist der spritverbrauch auch nicht allzu relevant


 
Genau so ist es auch bei mir: Habe mein Auto auch nicht weil ich es unbedingt brauche, sondern nur aus Spaß. Bis zum nächsten TÜV behalte ich den noch, danach kommt der Dodge Charger SRT8.


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2013)

Oh weh, das ginge bei mir garnicht. Ich fahre mit meinem privaten etwa 25000 im Jahr und mit dem Firmenwagen etwa 50000. 6000 km bin ich schon aus Spaß mal gefahren, als ich eine Woche Urlaub hatte und keiner meiner Freunde sonst welchen bekam. Da bin ich dann einfach von dem Urlaubsgeld vier Tage quer durchs Land gefahren. Ich fahre wirklich sehr gern Auto.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. September 2013)

Und was für Autos fährst du?


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2013)

Als monteur zuletzt einen Ford Transit mit Werkstattausrüstung. (Hoch, lang, der mit dem ich auch durch Ardenau geballert bin) Aber eigentlich alles mögliche aus unserem Fuhrpark. Focus, Mondeo, Golf (das verweigere ich immer), Passat, C-klasse, E-klasse. 2.0l, 2.2l und 2.5l. Größere Motoren, oder Klassen sind höheren Ebenen vorbehalten.

Privat ist das momentan der Vectra GTS 3,2 sauger. Bis vor kurzem hatten wir zusätzlich noch einen Renault Laguna 2, Phase 2 mit 2,2l Diesel und Chip auf 177PS.

Naja und als Hobby, über Beziehungen, gern Luxusboliden wie den neuen Jaguar XJR/XKR S, SL55, Quattroprte GTS Award, 550i/verschiedene M-modelle, Range Rover Sport, A8L 6.0 W12/S8, 911 Turbo GT2 und noch ein paar andere. Die genannten aber öfters. 
Ich bin mal für einen Freund eingesprungen der auf der Eröffnung einer Autogallerie chauffieren sollte (in solchen boliden) und da hab ich bei ein paar Leuten Eindruck hinterlassen. Seitdem darf ich mir solche Wagen kostenfrei leihen, oder bring die vom Händler zum Kunden.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. September 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so sehr interessiert, ob das auto jetzt etwas weniger oder etwas mehr braucht, ich hab mir das auto gekauft weil ich spass daran habe, und nicht weil es der beste sparfuchs ist ...



Das "Knausern" schließt ja den Spaß nicht aus 
Beispiel Audi: Der ältere 3,0 TDI mit 233 PS und 450 Nm verbraucht mehr Diesel als der neuere Motor mit 240 PS und 500 Nm.
Wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Gebrauchtem ist, kann man durchaus solche Werte in seine Überlegungen einfließen lassen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Gebrauchtem ist, kann man durchaus solche Werte in seine Überlegungen einfließen lassen.



Wenn man auf der Suche nach günstigen gebrauchten ist, nimmt man selten teure, neue in die nähere Auswahl...


----------



## Beam39 (6. September 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es auch bei mir: Habe mein Auto auch nicht weil ich es unbedingt brauche, sondern nur aus Spaß. Bis zum nächsten TÜV behalte ich den noch, danach kommt der Dodge Charger SRT8.


 
Nicht dein Ernst, oder ?!  Mich würd das echt interessieren was diese Kisten an Unterhalt kosten, abgesehen von Verbrauch und Versicherung. Die Aussagen die ich bis Heute so gehört bekommen habe haben mich extrem abschrecken lassen sodass ich mir nicht einmal vorstellen könnte so ein Auto zu fahren.

Es ist immer die Rede von utopischen Ersatzteile-Kosten und Mangel an fähigen Werkstätten etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Zoon (6. September 2013)

Ich habe mal von meinen Versicherungsfritzen mal ein paar Chevy durchrechnen lassen so teuer (für das was sie an Fahrspass bieten ) sind die gar nicht, da sind stellenweise die typisch verdächtigen Heizerkarren (3er BMW, Golf GTI, Focus ST usw .. ) deutlich höher in den Policen ... 

@ Ersatzteile wenns Chevy ist heute auch kein Problem mehr kannst bei jeden GM Händler machen lassen, bzw. Dodge machens auch Chrysler / Jeep Niederlassungen

würde wetten mit Tempomat Tempo 100 brauch so neuer Hemi oder Smallblock auch nicht mehr wie ein "deutsches Premiumauto. Als Dailydriver ist für mich trotzdem der Diesel unabdingbar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> würde wetten mit Tempomat Tempo 100 brauch so neuer Hemi oder Smallblock auch nicht mehr wie ein "deutsches Premiumauto.



Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuscht 
Der wird immer noch weitaus mehr brauchen als ein modernes europäisches Auto, alleine schon vom Hubraum her, der will ja schließlich auch gefüllt werden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Das "Knausern" schließt ja den Spaß nicht aus
> Beispiel Audi: Der ältere 3,0 TDI mit 233 PS und 450 Nm verbraucht mehr Diesel als der neuere Motor mit 240 PS und 500 Nm.
> Wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Gebrauchtem ist, kann man durchaus solche Werte in seine Überlegungen einfließen lassen.


 Ein Diesel mag zwar sparsam sein, aber erstens bin ich kein großer dieselfan, und zweitens habe ich mich schon auch nach dieseln umgeschaut damals. Hängen geblieben bin ich hauptsächlich beim Civic 2.2 Diesel, aber für den hätte ich soviel mehr steuer bezahlt, dass der niedrigere verbrauch sich bei meiner fahrleistung nicht ausgezahlt hätte 

Außerdem ist der A200 Turbo generell recht günstig im unterhalt, steuer geht mit 145€ in ordnung, und vor allem ist die versicherung in der klasse richtig günstig  Außerdem mag ich ja exotische autos, welche nicht an jeder ecke stehen, und dafür ist die A200 Turbo auch gut geeignet


----------



## Falk (6. September 2013)

Mal eine Frage zu Einschätzung einer Fahrsituation, über die ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte diskutiert habe (sie meinte, das man sowas nicht machen könne (also als guter Autofahrer, nicht rechtlich). 

Folgendes Szenario: mäßig volle Autobahn, auf der rechten Spur immer mal wieder ein LKW. Ich fahr Links mit ~180km/h, von hinten nähert sich langsam aber sicher ein Passat, der aber noch weit entfernt von Drängeln war (also genau wie ich links an den LKWs vorbei fuhr). Bei einer etwas größeren Lücke bin ich rechts rüber (Rechtsfahrgebot und so) und habe, da es die Situation zuließ, etwas Gas gegeben (vll. auf ~200km/h, kein Kickdown oder sowas). 
Die Folge: der Passat hat es nicht vorbei geschafft, beim nächsten LKW bin ich wieder auf die linke Spur - der Verkehr wurde dann allgemein dichter, sodass sich solche Geschwindigkeiten eh nicht mehr realisieren ließen.

Meine Frau war nun der Meinung, dass ich den aus ihrer Sicht offensichtlich überholwilligen Passat mit Absicht nicht vorbei gelassen habe. Aus meiner Sicht habe ich ihm eigentlich den Grund zum überholen genommen, in dem ich schneller gefahren bin. Auf einer Landstraße mit Gegenverkehr wäre ich natürlich deutlich vom Gas gegangen, aber ich hatte nun mal keine Lust, hinter dem nächsten LKW festzuhängen (was einem ja schnell passieren kann) - und es hätte ja auch durchaus sein können, dass der Passat ohne Probleme vorbei kommt, einem Passat sieht man die PS ja auch nicht zwingend an 

Eure Meinung?


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2013)

War doch völlig OK.  Du hast dich ans rechtsfahrgebot gehalten und bist gefahren was die Situation zulies.
Wenn der olle Passat dir nicht hinterherkam ist das ja sein Problem.
Niemand sagt das auf der linken Spur schneller gefahren werden muss.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2013)

Du hast richtig gehandelt und den Passat ja (versucht) vorbei zu lassen. Also alles im Lot.

Wenn der dann nicht aus den Pötten kommt, ist das sein Problem...


----------



## Onkel Lutz (6. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn du dich da mal nicht täuscht
> Der wird immer noch weitaus mehr brauchen als ein modernes europäisches Auto, alleine schon vom Hubraum her, der will ja schließlich auch gefüllt werden.



Dabei solltest du aber nicht nur den Hubraum, sondern Werte wie Übersetzung und Drehzahl bei gleichem Tempo mit berechnen...


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2013)

Ein bekannter hat den 2010er (?) Mustang mit dem V8.
Er erzählte mal was von 13 Litern die er braucht. Fährt durchschnittlich, also kein Raser aber auch kein notorischer Standgasfahrer.


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2013)

Ich liege grad am Strand, und kanns nicht gescheit googeln, aber wird nicht gerade immer die Corvette für den günstigen Verbrauch gelobt? Gerade oder trotz der antiken Motorbauweise mit viel Hub und ellenlanger Getriebeübersetzung? Moderne überteuerte deutsche "Premiumprodukte" sind da auch nicht wirklich signifikant besser. Trotz teurer und modernem Motor und Getriebe.


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich liege grad am Strand, und kanns nicht gescheit googeln, aber wird nicht gerade immer die Corvette für den günstigen Verbrauch gelobt? Gerade oder trotz der antiken Motorbauweise mit viel Hub und ellenlanger Getriebeübersetzung? Moderne überteuerte deutsche "Premiumprodukte" sind da auch nicht wirklich signifikant besser. Trotz teurer und modernem Motor und Getriebe.


 
Übersicht: Chevrolet - Corvette - Spritmonitor.de

Anzahl	Kraftstoff	min	Ø	max
54	Benzin	 9,78 	 13,20 	 20,21 
1	Autogas (LPG)	 12,93 	 12,93 	 12,93


----------



## Joselman (6. September 2013)

Ein aufgeladener 1,8l Motor kann bei Vollgasorgien auf der AB auch mehr verbrauchen als ein 3,5l Sauger.

Bei hohen Drehzahlen wird teilweise mehr Benzin eingespritzt als verbrannt wird um Bauteile zu kühlen!

In der Praxis hat mein alter Corolla Compressor bei 200 km/h um die 18liter geschluckt (max. 8.200 u/min). Da ist der 350z mit 3,5l sparsamer. 

Wenig Hubraum = weniger Verbauch ist nicht immer richtig!


----------



## Riverna (6. September 2013)

Bei Vollgasfahrten (240km/h laut Tacho) verbraucht mein kleiner 2L Sauger auch um die 23L. Wenn man nun ein Auto mit sagen wir mal der doppelten Leistung hat (sprich 320PS) wird er einen deutlich niedrigeren Verbrauch haben. Selbe Spiel kann man auch bei 120km/h machen, da braucht ein 2L 200PS Motor auch weniger als ein 1L 50PS Motor. Das hat einfach was mit der Gasstellung zu tun und nicht mit dem Hubraum oder der Leistung. Bei 30% Last verbraucht man halt weniger als bei 90%. Bei Vollgasfahrten braucht ein großer Motor dann natürlich wieder mehr, hat aber idR auch eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das hat einfach was mit der Gasstellung zu tun und nicht mit dem Hubraum oder der Leistung. Bei 30% Last verbraucht man halt weniger als bei 90%.



Das erscheint mir eine sehr gewagte These zu sein! 

Es gibt einige Faktoren, die den Verbrauch beeinflussen, aber das Ganze auf die Gaspedalstellung zu reduzieren ist Quatsch. Zumal es ja auch nicht so ist, dass der Verbrauch automatisch sinkt, je mehr Leistung ein Motor hat.


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2013)

Bei TopGear hatten sie das mal. Der Test War zwar eher als Spass anzusehen aber naja 

Haben einen Prius Hybrid und einen Mustang GT genommen und sind mehrere Vergleichsfahrten gefahren.
Der Prius hat fast immer mehr verbraucht da es für ihn ja schwerer ist ein bestimmtes Tempo von sagen wir mal 140 zu fahren.


----------



## Joselman (6. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei Vollgasfahrten (240km/h laut Tacho) verbraucht mein kleiner 2L Sauger auch um die 23L. Wenn man nun ein Auto mit sagen wir mal der doppelten Leistung hat (sprich 320PS) wird er einen deutlich niedrigeren Verbrauch haben. Selbe Spiel kann man auch bei 120km/h machen, da braucht ein 2L 200PS Motor auch weniger als ein 1L 50PS Motor. Das hat einfach was mit der Gasstellung zu tun und nicht mit dem Hubraum oder der Leistung. Bei 30% Last verbraucht man halt weniger als bei 90%. Bei Vollgasfahrten braucht ein großer Motor dann natürlich wieder mehr, hat aber idR auch eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit.


 
ja trotzdem nutzen Motoren Benzin auch zum kühlen. Der eine mehr der andere weniger! Da kann auch ein 2,0l mehr brauchen als ein 1,8l Motor.
Es sind viele Faktoren die eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei TopGear hatten sie das mal. Der Test War zwar eher als Spass anzusehen aber naja
> 
> Haben einen Prius Hybrid und einen Mustang GT genommen und sind mehrere Vergleichsfahrten gefahren.
> Der Prius hat fast immer mehr verbraucht da es für ihn ja schwerer ist ein bestimmtes Tempo von sagen wir mal 140 zu fahren.



Ja das ist ja auch klar. Ein Hybrid - zumal so einer wie der Prius - verbraucht nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen weniger als ein normales Auto. Bei einer Autobahnfahrt hilft dem Hybrid der E-Motor nicht oder nur wenn er eine Lastpunktanhebung (ich glaub das heißt so) machen kann, was der Prius meines Wissens eben nicht kann.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder ?!



Und ob.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Mich würd das echt interessieren was diese Kisten an Unterhalt kosten, abgesehen von Verbrauch und Versicherung. Die Aussagen die ich bis Heute so gehört bekommen habe haben mich extrem abschrecken lassen sodass ich mir nicht einmal vorstellen könnte so ein Auto zu fahren.



Versicherung und Verbrauch sind nichts spektakuläres für Fahrzeuge dieser Klasse. Wie man ein Paar Posts vorher lesen konnte, kann so ein A6 mit 4,2L Motor gar noch mehr schlucken.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Es ist immer die Rede von utopischen Ersatzteile-Kosten und Mangel an fähigen Werkstätten etc. etc. etc.



Das stimmt zum Teil. Das Problem ist aber nicht so viel der Preis für ein Ersatzteil selbst, wie die Häufigkeit, wie oft man dieses braucht. Der Verschleiß von Fahrwerksteilen z.B. ist gewaltig. Bremsbeläge vorne - alle 30000km, hinten nicht viel länger. Querlenkerteile waren bei mir nach nicht mal 50000km schrott, Spurstangenköpfe, Stabikoppelstangen ebenso. Spurstangen und Stoßdämpfer hinten werden bald fällig. Der Wagen hat jetzt gerade mal 57000km. Die schlechten Straßen tragen zum Verschleiß noch bei. Das einzige an diesen Autos was lange hält, sind die Motoren, wenn man diese vernünftig behandelt.
Was Werkstäten betrifft, das stimmt 100%. In meiner Nähe gibt es keine einzige, die halbwegs mit Fahrzeugspezifischen Problemen auskennt. Ich war in 3 Chrysler Werkstätten und habe immer wieder feststellen müssen, dass die 0 Ahnung von dem Auto haben. Nicht mal das was OBD rauspuckt, können diese Pfeifen auswerten. Aber 45€ dafür zu verlangen, können die.
Aber so ist es eben: Spaß kostet.


----------



## Mosed (6. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei 30% Last verbraucht man halt weniger als bei 90%.



Das kann man so nicht behaupten. Mehr Last ist besser für den Verbrauch. (Mit Last ist Drehmoment gemeint) Daher brauchen downgesizte Motoren in der Stadt auch weniger. Der Sinn hinter Downsizing ist ja Lastpunktverschiebung - und zwar in Richtung hohe Last.
Das ein Auto mit weniger Leistung bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten mehr verbraucht als eines mit viel Leistung liegt dann viel mehr an der Drehzahl. Der Motor im Auto mit wenig Leistung dreht ja deutlich höher dabei, weil der Motor sonst nicht die Leistung für die Geschwindigkeit bereitstellen kann.

Daher ist es vom Verbrauch auch besser einmal zügig auf die Zielgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen als kilometerweit ganz sachte zu Beschleunigen. Vollgas ist natürlich auch wieder schlecht. 
Benzin zum kühlen kommt nur in der Nähe von Vollgas zum Einsatz.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. September 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ein Diesel mag zwar sparsam sein, aber erstens bin ich kein großer dieselfan, und zweitens habe ich mich schon auch nach dieseln umgeschaut damals. Hängen geblieben bin ich hauptsächlich beim Civic 2.2 Diesel, aber für den hätte ich soviel mehr steuer bezahlt, dass der niedrigere verbrauch sich bei meiner fahrleistung nicht ausgezahlt hätte


Das mit dem Diesel war ja nur ein Beispiel, weil ich den gerade fahre. Solche Unterschiede gibt es sicher auch bei Benzinern.
Es ging doch darum, dass man beim Sprit sparen nicht weniger Spaß haben muss.

Wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen nem 150 PS Benziner Golf und nem 150 PS Benziner Astra und kann sich nicht entscheiden,
würde ich den nehmen, der weniger verbraucht.


----------



## Beam39 (6. September 2013)

> Versicherung und Verbrauch sind nichts spektakuläres für Fahrzeuge  dieser Klasse. Wie man ein Paar Posts vorher lesen konnte, kann so ein  A6 mit 4,2L Motor gar noch mehr schlucken.



Das war ich 

Aber das mit den Achsteilen und Bremsen find ich schon etwas heftig. Liegt das an minderwertiger Qualität oder an zu schlechten Straßen, wobei du ja dann quasi 50tkm nur über schlechte Straßen gefahren sein müsstest.. Meiner hat erst bei etwa 170tkm fast alle Achsteile neu bekommen, das ist zwar nicht die Regel aber 100tkm sind im Schnitt locker drin.. Bremsen sind genauso langlebig, bei dir werden die Bremsen dann wahrscheinlich unterdimensioniert sein, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Hoffen wir mal das das beim SRT8 nicht so schlimm sein wird. Mich persönlich würd das extremst nerven.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen nem 150 PS Benziner Golf und nem 150 PS Benziner Astra und kann sich nicht entscheiden,
> würde ich den nehmen, der weniger verbraucht.


 
Ich würde den nehmen, der wertstabiler ist 

-------------------

btw. laute Benzinpumpe.. bitteschon:1300 HP on pump fuel - YouTube 
Geht aber echt gut das Teil


----------



## Zoon (6. September 2013)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Der wird immer noch weitaus mehr brauchen als  ein modernes europäisches Auto, alleine schon vom Hubraum her, der will  ja schließlich auch gefüllt werden.[/QUOTE]

Klar von nichts  kommt auch nichts aber die Mär das die Teile dauernd 30 Liter auf 100 Km  brauchen stimmt auch nicht mehr, bei Fahren innerhalb STVZO   brauchen die auch nicht mehr oder weniger als deutsche V8. Klar wenn du  das Teil trittst zieht der auch mächtig. Aber mein erstes Auto Suzuki  Swift GTi hat bei Dauerpeitsche auch 25 Liter auf 100 km gefressen. 1300  ccm wohlgemerkt. Genauso wenn mans drauf anlegt kam der aber auch mit  nur 6einhalb Litern auf 100 km aus. Kommt alles auf die humane Mensch /  Maschine Schnittstelle an!




watercooled schrieb:


> Bei TopGear hatten sie das mal. Der Test War zwar eher als Spass anzusehen aber naja
> 
> Haben einen Prius Hybrid und einen Mustang GT genommen und sind mehrere Vergleichsfahrten gefahren.
> Der Prius hat fast immer mehr verbraucht da es für ihn ja schwerer ist ein bestimmtes Tempo von sagen wir mal 140 zu fahren.


 
Die hatten auch ne Verbrauchfahrt von Genf (??) nach Uk gemacht rund 1250 km Start gleiche Uhrzeit, Der Jaguar V6 Biturbo TDi der eigtl mehr Verbrauchen müsste und laut Bordcomputer geringste Reichweite hatte + Gasfuß Clarkson kam trotzdem früher an als ein Polo Bluemotion, der dritte Wagen im Vergleich ist mit leeren Tank liebengeblieben.

Also Top Gear Logik Jaguar besser wie VW Bluemotion   Klar alles nicht ganz so ernst. Aber sieht man das Prospektangaben nur die halbe Wahrheit sind


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2013)

In der Szene in der Jeremy französisches Radio hört lache ich mich jedes mal total kaputt 

War von Basel nach Blackpool.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das war ich



Ja stimmt, jetzt erinnere ich mich.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber das mit den Achsteilen und Bremsen find ich schon etwas heftig. Liegt das an minderwertiger Qualität oder an zu schlechten Straßen, wobei du ja dann quasi 50tkm nur über schlechte Straßen gefahren sein müsstest..



Das ganze Fahrwerk und das Getriebe ist von der MB E-Klasse. Das Problem ist, dass E-Klasse kleiner und leichter ist. Das Gewicht, dass auf der Vorderachse lastet, ist einfach zu groß für diese Teile. Die Bremsen sind einfach maßlos unterdemensioniert. Man braucht nur ein mal kräftig zu bremsen und schon sind die Bremsscheiben vorne im A****! Ich kann kaum glauben, dass so ein Müll von einer Bremanlage wie im 300C in einem Land wie Deutschland überhaupt zugelassen werden kann. Da machst du dir eine LED ins Innenraum und verlierst die Sraßenzulassung, aber wenn ein Hersteller wie DB aus Gründen der Gewinnmaximierung sicherheitsrelevante Teile unterdimensioniert, dann juckt das keinen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das das beim SRT8 nicht so schlimm sein wird.



Jedenfalls die Bremsanlage ist beim SRT8 komplett von Brembo, was schon viel Wert ist, aber der Rest ist nicht anders als bei einem nicht SRT8.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2013)

Zu den Top Gear Tests:

Das mit dem. Prius war ein Vergleich auf dem Testtrack gegen den. M3. Der Prius fuhr am äußersten Limit,  der M3 ist "nur" dran geblieben und hat so weniger verbraucht. 

Der Reichweitentest hat eigentlich genau das erwartete Ergebnis gebracht: Auch auf dem Papier sind größere Limousinen mit Diesel die Reichweitenkönige. Da ist einfach deutlich mehr Platz für den Tank(verglichen wurden nämlich beliebige Autos mit Rand-vollem Tank, also 40l Diesel gegen 80l Diesel) und der Verbrauch auf der AB halt nicht soo viel höher wie bei der Golfklasse (der 520d von meinem Dad fährt da trotz fast zwei Tonnen Leergewicht gefühlt mit Luft und Liebe, real mit locker unter 6l).


----------



## Zoon (7. September 2013)

@ Spiritus, guck mal bei Startech das ist die Chrysler Division von Brabus, evtl gibts da die Möglichkeit stabilere Fahrwerksteile - Bremsen nachzurüsten. Grade wenn die Scheiben "mal wieder" platt sind.

Aus mein Weg zur Arbeit meide ich mittlerweile 2 gewisse Kopfsteinpflasterstraßen, zwar 5 km mehr pro Strecke aber das Fahrwerk wirds auf Dauer danken.


----------



## Beam39 (7. September 2013)

Das hört sich ja nach einer totalen Fehlkonstruktion an.. Ich würd so ein Auto liebend gerne fahren aber unter solchen Umständen wäre mir das echt zu viel. Meiner hat erst bei 180tkm fast die komplette Vorderachse neu bekommen. Stoßdämpfer und Stabis waren sogar noch in Ordnung aber die habe ich nach 10tkm ebenfalls gewechselt.

Das ist zwar nicht die Regel aber 100.000km sind im Normal-Fall locker drin. Bremsen sind genauso verschleissarm. Also bestätigt das schon ein Stück weit die Befürchtungen, schade.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ Spiritus, guck mal bei Startech das ist die Chrysler Division von Brabus, evtl gibts da die Möglichkeit stabilere Fahrwerksteile - Bremsen nachzurüsten. Grade wenn die Scheiben "mal wieder" platt sind.



Bei meinem 300C mache ich das sicher nicht mehr. In 1/2 Jahren kommt ja der SRT8, der hat gute Bremsen. Aber gut wenn es diese Möglichkeit gibt. Wird sich zeigen ob bei dem was am Fahrwerk umgerüstet werden muss.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nach einer totalen  Fehlkonstruktion an.. Ich würd so ein Auto liebend gerne fahren aber  unter solchen Umständen wäre mir das echt zu viel.



Ja absichtliche Fehlkonstruktion - nicht weil die zu dumm waren es besser zu machen. Aber ich bin schmerzfrei, was Kohle ins Auto pumpen angeht. Es gibt Leute, die geben mehr für Modelflieger aus, um diese dann beim Erstflug zu schrotten, aber so ein ein Charger SRT8 hat sogar noch etwas Nutzwert.


----------



## Zoon (7. September 2013)

Basiert der Charger nicht auch noch auf der alten E Klasse Schießmichtod Konstruktion?  Hab malgeguckt na klar, bis auf die Front ein 300C was beim VFL gut erkennt, der facegeliftet hebt sich schon mehr ab.

Wenn dann müsstest auf den Nachfolger warten mit komplett neuer Plattform. Oder wenn nicht mehr warten kannst die neue SRT Viper   Die Verbraucht laut Sport Auto auch nur 12 Liter wenn man alles von 50 bis 100 im 6. Gang fährt, und hält sogar Tempo 50 mit der Leerlaufdrehzahl - die Redneck Version von Tempomat xD


----------



## Beam39 (7. September 2013)

Die neue Viper oder aber auch Corvette sind traumhaft.. Aber die Viper besonders. Dieser monströse 10-Zylinder ist einfach nur abartig geil.


----------



## watercooled (7. September 2013)

Und erst der Sound  Von allen Motoren klingen V10er eh am geilsten finde ich. 
Und VR6er weil die so ähnlich klingen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2013)

Ich finde den besten Klang haben r6 ( M3 csl  ) / 6 Zylinder Boxer Motoren, gefolgt von 8 Zylindern,10 Zylindern und 5 Zylindern.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Basiert der Charger nicht auch noch auf der alten E Klasse Schießmichtod Konstruktion?  Hab malgeguckt na klar, bis auf die Front ein 300C was beim VFL gut erkennt, der facegeliftet hebt sich schon mehr ab.


 
Der Charger und 300C sind von der Technik her gleiche Autos. Und auch der Challenger, glaube ich, aber bei dem bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## watercooled (7. September 2013)

Ach shit, den Audi 5 Zylinder hab ich vergessen, der steht natürlich vor allem.

Ach du und dein CSL  Reihensechser klingen irgendwie bisschen langweilig...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach shit, den Audi 5 Zylinder hab ich vergessen, der steht natürlich vor allem.


 
Den habe ich zwar nicht gehört, aber ich meine nichts klingt besser als ein V8.


----------



## Klutten (7. September 2013)

Täusch dich als Audi-Fahrer mal nicht. Gerade RS3 und TTRS machen süchtig, was den Klang angeht. die 8-Zylinder sind da in den aktuellen Versionen eher etwas "langweilig", kernig beginnt dann erst wieder bei den 10-Zylindern. Die Fahrleistungen der kleinen RS-Modelle sind ohnehin absolut grandios.


----------



## watercooled (7. September 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Den habe ich zwar nicht gehört, aber ich meine nichts klingt besser als ein V8.



Nunja.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSDZzHsZDc0&feature=youtube_gdata_player (1:30)

Da bekommst echt nen oHrgasmus


----------



## computertod (7. September 2013)

+1
wobei sich so n (Luftgekühlter) 6 Zylinder Boxer auch nicht schlecht anhört


----------



## watercooled (7. September 2013)

So ein alter Carrera klingt schon nice.

Aber je mehr so ein Motor "rotzt" und brabbelt desto geiler klingt er mMn.
Und das hast du beim R5 eben.


----------



## computertod (7. September 2013)

ich weis, nen R5 bin ich ja schon mal gefahren


----------



## watercooled (7. September 2013)

Mein Vater hatte nen Urquattro (langer Radstand) bis ich 5 war. 
Von dem Auto weiss ich quasi nix mehr, nir der Klang ist mir in erinnerung geblieben...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2013)

Was ist eure Meinung zu Ölen nach ACEA A5/B5 (die mit abgesenktem HTHS Wert, z.B. 5W-30). Sollte man die weiter verwenden, wenn es der Hersteller vorschreibt oder doch lieber auf ein 'Standardöl' (z.B. Mobil1 oder Motul 5W-40 bzw 0W-40) wechseln?

PS: was ist eure Meinung zu 15W-40?


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2013)

Maserati Quattroporte GTS Award Edition. Das Teil kli9ngt für mich bisher am geilsten. In dem Video wird der Sound nicht gut wiedergegeben, aber es reicht zum abschätzen. Was allerdings dazu gesagt werden muss... der ist viel viel viel viel lauter, als man es vermutet. Ein E46 M5 mit etwa 2000 Touren ist leiser als der Award im Leerlauf! Klingt unrealistisch, ist aber so.


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2013)

Riverna, was hältst du eigentlich von sowas   ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: was ist eure Meinung zu 15W-40?


 
Brauch ich nicht, kenn ich nicht 
Bei mir kommt nur 0W40 rein.
Kommt halt auf den Motor an, welches Öl am besten geeignet ist. Der 123d benötigt bis zu einem bestimmten BJ. z.B. 10W60.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2013)

Naja, zu 15W-40 kann man eigentlich nur sagen, dass das einfach nur Gülle ist. Veralteter Schrott, den eigentlich NIEMAND braucht.

PS: mein Fetter meinte letztens, als ich was von Ölverbrauch bei meinem Ford mit KL-DE (2,5l Mazda V6, ~160PS) gesprochen hab, dass man da ja 15W-40 reinkippen könne...


----------



## nfsgame (8. September 2013)

Also ich habe seit dem letzten Ölwechsel mit 5W40 das Liqui Moly Ceratec als Zusatz mit drin, seitdem habe ich kaum wahrnehmbaren Ölverbrauch mehr (vorher musste ich alle 4000-5000km mal nachkippen, jetzt nach 14k km immer noch gegen Mitte der Markierung auf dem Peilstab - beim Ölwechsel wurde auf Mitte aufgefüllt).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2013)

Warum sollte 15w40 schlecht sein ?
Ist halt nur bis -15Grad ausgelegt, im hohen Temperaturbereich aber sogar besser als ein xxW30 Öl 
Motoröl im Kältetest bei minus 22 Grad Celsius | 1080p HD | Öltest -22 C° - YouTube


----------



## Beam39 (8. September 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Täusch dich als Audi-Fahrer mal nicht. Gerade RS3 und TTRS machen süchtig, was den Klang angeht. die 8-Zylinder sind da in den aktuellen Versionen eher etwas "langweilig", kernig beginnt dann erst wieder bei den 10-Zylindern. Die Fahrleistungen der kleinen RS-Modelle sind ohnehin absolut grandios.



Oh ja, aber richtig süchtig machen die erst wenn man drin sitzt, unbeschreibbar. Diese Akustik die da entsteht ist einfach phänomenal.. Ich hab bis jetzt kein Video gesehen welches den Sound auch nur annähern rüberbringt wie er Live ist.

Obwohl ich sagen muss das der "S" Knopf auf längeren Autobahnfahrten bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit lieber aus bleiben sollte, da sonst ein störendes Brummen entsteht.

Ansonsten für mich ungeschlagen vom Sound her der 10 Zylinder vom e60. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie das Auto von Innen klingt, da müssen RS3 und Konsorten wohl ziemlich lasch gegen aussehen..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ansonsten für mich ungeschlagen vom Sound her der 10 Zylinder vom e60. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie das Auto von Innen klingt, da müssen RS3 und Konsorten wohl ziemlich lasch gegen aussehen..


 
Mit Meisterschafts-AGA klingt der auch richtig brutal


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nunja.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSDZzHsZDc0&feature=youtube_gdata_player (1:30)
> 
> Da bekommst echt nen oHrgasmus


 
Kinderkram. ...im Vergleich zu dem hier.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1bS3MO6GD0
Also für meinen Geschmack ist der V8 Sound das einzig wahre. Alles andere klingt entweder wie überzüchtete Heizerkarren oder nach durchgerostem Auspuff.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum sollte 15w40 schlecht sein ?
> Ist halt nur bis -15Grad ausgelegt, im hohen Temperaturbereich aber sogar besser als ein xxW30 Öl
> Motoröl im Kältetest bei minus 22 Grad Celsius | 1080p HD | Öltest -22 C° - YouTube


 
Das Problem bei dem ist a) die ganze Additivmischung ist völlig veraltet, b) es ist einfach nur billig und c) verändert es sich mit der Tempreatur sehr stark. So ganz salopp gesagt, ist das wie mit einem Block Frittenfett.

Entsprechend kann ein 15W-40 Öl gar keine nennenswerte Anzahl an Freigaben haben. Ein Öl nach MB229.1 würde ich nicht einmal mehr mit der Kneifzange anfassen wollen! 229.3 muss es schon mindestens sein, am besten 229.5

Das ist eben der Punkt bei dem niedrigen Viskositätsindex, den solch ein 15W-40 hat -> es ist über den gesamten Temperaturbereich weniger stabil als ein 5W-40 oder 0W-40.


----------



## Mosed (8. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit dem letzten Ölwechsel mit 5W40 das Liqui Moly Ceratec als Zusatz mit drin, seitdem habe ich kaum wahrnehmbaren Ölverbrauch mehr (vorher musste ich alle 4000-5000km mal nachkippen, jetzt nach 14k km immer noch gegen Mitte der Markierung auf dem Peilstab - beim Ölwechsel wurde auf Mitte aufgefüllt).


 
1 Liter auf 4000-5000 km? Hätte ich gerne.  Ich bin bei 1 Liter auf ca. 1800 km. Bis zum nächsten Ölwechsel habe ich quasi schon einen Ölwechsel vollzogen. 
Aber ich teste jetzt mal ein anderes Öl.


----------



## watercooled (8. September 2013)

Dann fährst du bestimmt VAG 1.4 TFSI


----------



## Riverna (8. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Riverna, was hältst du eigentlich von sowas   ?


 
Nichts schlechtes, weil das Auto wird so oder so nie ein Klassiker oder ein Liebhaberfahrzeug werden. Die meisten sind in einem echt schlechten Zustand und nicht erhaltungswürdig. Aber ich persönlich könnte mir eine bessere Basisvorstellen, die Karosserie ist meiner Meinung nach für sowas zu weich und bei einem Unfall viel zu gefährlich.



Mosed schrieb:


> 1 Liter auf 4000-5000 km? Hätte ich gerne.  Ich bin bei 1 Liter auf ca. 1800 km. Bis zum nächsten Ölwechsel habe ich quasi schon einen Ölwechsel vollzogen.
> Aber ich teste jetzt mal ein anderes Öl.


 
Kann ich toppen, unser MX3 verbraucht teilweise 3L auf 600 Kilometer. An anderen Tagen fährt er zig tausend Kilometer komplett ohne Verbrauch. Die Karre macht einfach was sie will...


----------



## der_yappi (8. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann fährst du bestimmt VAG 1.4 TFSI


 
Wenn ja - endlich mal jmd mit dem selben Problem wie meine Wenigkeit


----------



## watercooled (8. September 2013)

Mal im ernst, gibts Motoren die noch mehr Öl süffeln? Gab doch mal nen alten SL der nen viertel Liter auf 100km brauchte?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Punkt bei dem niedrigen Viskositätsindex, den solch ein 15W-40 hat -> es ist über den gesamten Temperaturbereich weniger stabil als ein 5W-40 oder 0W-40.


 
Nein, eben nicht !
Die 40 ist bei Temperaturen über 0°C ausschlaggebend, die 15 nur für Temperaturen unter 0°C 
Ein 15W40 wird sich bei höhren temperaturen genauso verhalten wie ein 5W40.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Problem bei dem ist a) die ganze  Additivmischung ist völlig veraltet,


 
Falsch, kommt auf den Hersteller an.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> es ist einfach nur billig


 
Auch falsch. Ein Marken 15W40 ist qualitativ nicht schlechter als ein "Baumarkt" 5W40 oder 5W30.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> verändert es sich mit der Tempreatur sehr stark. So ganz salopp gesagt,  ist das wie mit einem Block Frittenfett.



Falsch, es tritt keine starke Veränderung auf, da es bis -15°C ohne Probleme einsetztbar ist und bei hohen Temperaturen auch gut schmiert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht !
> Die 40 ist bei Temperaturen über 0°C ausschlaggebend, die 15 nur für Temperaturen unter 0°C
> Ein 15W40 wird sich bei höhren temperaturen genauso verhalten wie ein 5W40.


Also ums mal ganz deutlich zu sagen:

Was du hier schreibst, ist völliger Unsinn. Bevor du weiter schreibst, solltest du dir besser mal die ganzen Dinge vom 'Sterndocktor' anschauen, der irgendwann mal im Motor Talk Forum sein Unwesen trieb und mal ein paar Märchen aufgeklärt hat. hier kannst dich ja mal durchclick0rn

Und zu den Zahlen:
Die zweite Zahl definiert die Viskosität bei exakt 100°C (also im warmen Zustand). Sprich bei exakt 100°C sind alle 4 xxW40 Öle ungefähr gleich dick.
Die erste Zahl hängt von dem Viskositätsindex des Öles ab. Je höher das ist, desto größer der Unterschied der ersten und zweiten Zahl, desto temperatur Stabiler ist das Öl.

Sprich: Ein 0W-40 Öl ist im kalten Zustand flüssiger als ein 15W-40 Öl, *ABER* bei Temperaturen über 100°C dünnt es weniger aus. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Falsch, kommt auf den Hersteller an.


Nö, tuts nicht.

Ein 5W-40 Öl ist generell besser als ein 15W-40, das siehst du dann auch an den Freigaben. Während alle 5W-40 Öle, die bei Öldepot24 zu finden sind mindestens die MB229.3 Spezifikation erfüllen, so ist es bei den 15W-40 ölen nur 229.1...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auch falsch. Ein Marken 15W40 ist qualitativ nicht schlechter als ein "Baumarkt" 5W40 oder 5W30.


Nein, schau dir die Freigaben der Öle, insbesondere Mercedes Benz, an.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Falsch, es tritt keine starke Veränderung auf, da es bis -15°C ohne Probleme einsetztbar ist und bei hohen Temperaturen auch gut schmiert.


Siehe oben.

ein 15W-40 Öl ist im kalten Zustand dicker als ein 5W-40 oder 0W-40 Öl, wenns heiß wird dünnt es allerdings stärker aus als die anderen beiden Öle...


----------



## Mosed (8. September 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass 15W bedeutet, dass es bei -25°C grade noch pumpbar ist. 
-15°C wäre 25W

Aber da es kaum auch nur ein halbwegs aktuelles Auto geben dürfte, für dessen Motor 15W irgendwas freigegeben ist, ist es wohl eh egal. (Behaupte ich mal)


Wegen Ölverbrauch und VAG: Nein, ich hab nen 2,5 Liter Sauger von BMW.


----------



## killer196 (9. September 2013)

Hey, ich such momentan n gebrauchtes auto. Könnt ihr mich da eventuell ein wenig beraten?


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2013)

Was sollte das Auto bieten, was für eine Fahrzeugklasse und welches Budget steht zur Verfügung?


----------



## killer196 (9. September 2013)

Bieten eigentlich wenig. Allerdings sollten optionen zum optischen aufwerten vorhanden sein. Marke ist eigenlich egal, solang recht solide.
Buget ist so bei 5000 +-500. Sollte entwerder ne limosine oder n coupe, dann aber bitte nur 3 türer. 


Edit: es sollte zumindest ein bisschen sportlich sein.


----------



## watercooled (9. September 2013)

Wie alt darfs denn sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2013)

Schau dir mal die Mazda MX5 und Toyota MR2 an, die in deiner Nähe stehen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. September 2013)

Ich finde das Opel Astra Coupé von 2000 ganz schick, der könnte dir gefallen. Ist auch in deinem Budget.


----------



## killer196 (9. September 2013)

Hey der mazda gefällt mir ganz gut  ist der als cabrio zu empfehlen? 

Baujahr so um 2000 rum, früher nur wenns was grundsolides ist.

Wobei ich ja den toyota von 1994 auch sehr geil finde.


----------



## watercooled (9. September 2013)

Der MX5 gefällt mir als NA auch echt gut.
Nur größer als 1.80 oder 1.85 sollteste nicht sein...


----------



## killer196 (9. September 2013)

dann fällt der raus, bin knapp 1,90 ^^

Gebrauchtwagen: Toyota, MR 2, T-Bar GTi Top Zustand,TUV und AU Inspektion, Benzin,

der ist extremst geil.


----------



## watercooled (9. September 2013)

Ich mein ist Ansichtssache. Bin halt jetzt paar mal drin gesessen und ich fand den mit meinen bis jetzt 1.83 schon grenzwertig klein...


----------



## Riverna (9. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Mazda MX5 und Toyota MR2 an, die in deiner Nähe stehen.


 
Oh Gott... tut euch selber einen Gefallen und macht einen riesen Bogen um die beiden Fahrzeuge.


----------



## killer196 (9. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Oh Gott... tut euch selber einen Gefallen und macht einen riesen Bogen um die beiden Fahrzeuge.




mit der begründung?


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2013)

Der MR2 ist derart verbaut und Technisch teilweise "kacke" das es kein Spaß macht, selbst Toyota Werkstätten reparieren die Kisten nur sehr ungerne (kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen). Der MX5 ist einfach nur langsam und dadurch nicht sonderlich sportlich, der NB ist ansich ok auch wenn ich ihn nicht so spaßig finde wie die meisten und der NC ist nicht mehr Roadster genug.


----------



## Beam39 (10. September 2013)

An alle die selbst polieren: Ich habe mich jetzt kurzer Hand entschlossen selbst zu polieren, ich bräuchte allerdings empfehlenswerte Mittel + Wachs und nen Aufsatz für Maschine was ich evtl. beim ATU bekommen kann, da das alles schon Morgen stattfinden soll.

Rausbekommen will ich Dinge wie Waschstraßen-Kratzer und Vogelkacke, also keine starken Kratzer.


----------



## killer196 (10. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der MR2 ist derart verbaut und Technisch teilweise "kacke" das es kein Spaß macht, selbst Toyota Werkstätten reparieren die Kisten nur sehr ungerne (kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen). Der MX5 ist einfach nur langsam und dadurch nicht sonderlich sportlich, der NB ist ansich ok auch wenn ich ihn nicht so spaßig finde wie die meisten und der NC ist nicht mehr Roadster genug.



Wenn das so ist, ist es natürlich blöd. 
Weitere vorschläge?

Was haltet ihr vom RX-8?


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Passt ja wunderbar ins Budget 

Civic EP2 Sport?


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom RX-8?


 
Noch nie gefahren die Kiste und auch sonst keine Ahnung von dem Ding. Wenn ich aber den Thread hier nach RX8 durchsuche kommt meist sowas :



Riverna schrieb:


> Eigentlich keins von beiden... wenn es aber einer sein muss dann ganz klar der 350Z. Der RX8 ist extrem kostenintensiv, nicht jede Werkstatt will den Wagen für Reperaturen annehmen, er hat einen hohen Ölverbrauch und säuft wie ein Loch. Noch dazu geht der RX8 mit 192PS extrem schlecht und fühlt sich eher wie 140PS an. Ich würde das Auto nicht geschenkt nehmen, ausser wenn ich es direkt verkaufen kann. Der RX8 mit 231PS ist im endeffekt das gleiche nur das er etwas besser geht, für 231PS trotzdem ein absolutes Armutszeugnis. Der 350Z ist ansich ein schönes Auto (Geschmackssache), die Motoren sind halt keinen richtigen Nissanmotoren mehr sondern Renault/Nissan Allianz Motoren. Dadurch hat die Qualität doch ein wenig gelitten, der 280PS und der 313PS Z gehen ansich ganz ok, aber man darf keine Wunder erwarten. Von knapp 300PS habe ich mir persönlich mehr vorgestellt... der 301PS Z hingegen ist eine Schlaftablette wie sie im Buche steht, der geht schlechter als der 280PS.


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom RX-8?


 
Du scheinst dir Autos raus zu suchen die... nun ja ... speziell sind. Beim RX-8 hast du hohen Ölverbrauch, sehr hohen Spritverbrauch, kaum Werkstätten die sich mit dem Wankler auskennen und hohe Ersatzteilpreise. Noch dazu ist der 192PS RX8 eine Krücke (gemessen an der Leistung). Passt auch nicht wirklich in dein Budget... schau dir mal einen Honda EG6, Nissan Sunny GTi-R, Nissan S14 (S14a wirst du für den Preis nicht bekommen) oder mit Glück einen Honda Civic EP3 an.

Ich seh gerade du bist 17 Jahre... kauf dir erstmal ein "normales" Auto bevor du an solche Kisten denkst.


----------



## killer196 (10. September 2013)

Gerade sowas mag ich nich. Honda is komisch

Und gerade das ist der reiz daran. Etwas zu fahren, was sonst kaum einer fährt

Was haltet ihr vom audi tt?


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom audi tt?


 
Für 5000 Euro? Der ist dann wahrscheinlich Baujahr 2000 und hat 250k km runter? Falls Du einen gut erhaltenen mit weniger km erwischst ist mMn gegen das Auto aber nichts einzuwenden außer die Kohle für die Versicherung evtl.


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Dann kauf einen pinken Corsa, hat kaum einer 

Der Sunny GTi ist doch ganz schön. Gibt auch noch den alten Swift GTi aber keine Ahnung ob der bei dir ins Budget geht. 
C2 VTS gefällt mir recht gut, mögen die anderen hier aber nicht.
Nen älteren Clio Sport vielleicht noch und ähh ja.

@TT: Baujahr 2000 bekommt man mit dem 1.8T und rund 150k km auch für unter 5k €.


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

Warum eigentlich nicht das bereits vorgeschlagene Astra Coupe? Ist ein solides Auto und die gibts relativ günstig.


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Naja nicht jeder mag Opel...

@all: Ist mal wer den smart fourfour Brabus gefahren? Irgendwie fasziniert mich das Auto.
Ist der erste Smart bei dem mir beim amsehen nicht das Frühstück hochkommt und es steckt nen Mitsubishi Turbo Motor drin.
Außerdem ist der Preis verdammt heiß...


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> @all: Ist mal wer den smart fourfour Brabus gefahren? Irgendwie fasziniert mich das Auto.
> Ist der erste Smart bei dem mir beim amsehen nicht das Frühstück hochkommt und es steckt nen Mitsubishi Turbo Motor drin.
> Außerdem ist der Preis verdammt heiß...



Geschmackssache aber mein Frühstück würde mir trotzdem hochkommen


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Geschmackssache. Kennen wir ja


----------



## killer196 (10. September 2013)

Der astra geht ja, aber auch fast wieder zu normal.


----------



## YuT666 (10. September 2013)

Von meinen 18ern Team Dynamics auf original BMW 17er M68 Doppelspeiche M-Felgen gewechselt, da meine alten nicht mehr so gut beieinander sind (Höhenschlag) und ich die M in Top Zustand überaus günstig bekommen habe. Ist vom Fahrverhalten jetzt ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die Optik hat etwas gelitten, aber mir gehts aufgrund der vielen Kilometer aktuell mehr um Fahrkomfort.

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom RX-8?


Säuft wien Loch -> mit 12-15l musst rechnen.


Riverna schrieb:


> Du scheinst dir Autos raus zu suchen die... nun ja ... speziell sind. Beim RX-8 hast du hohen Ölverbrauch, sehr hohen Spritverbrauch, kaum Werkstätten die sich mit dem Wankler auskennen und hohe Ersatzteilpreise.


Nu übertreib mal nicht beim Ölverbrauch!

So derb ist der gar nicht. Das sind nur etwa 0,25l bis 0,5l auf 1000km. Und der Ölverbrauch bei einem KKM ist sehr berechenbar. Sprich du brauchst den Stab eigentlich kaum, wenn du den Eimer 'ne Zeit lang hattest weißt du, wieviel Öl du verbraucht hast. Natürlich hängt das auch von der Fahrweise ab und ist Bauartbedingt normal, beim KKM. 

Wenn man überlegt, wie viel Öl manche VAG Turbo-Eimer sich genehmigen, dann liegt der RX8 da gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Dass viele Werkstätten allerdings angst vor neuem haben, das ist richtig...
Wenn der Motor kaputt ist, wird es kaum jemanden geben, der da ran geht und ihn öffnet...


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Ist ein Vertragshändler nicht zu verpflichtet?


----------



## Beam39 (10. September 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Von meinen 18ern Team Dynamics auf original BMW 17er M68 Doppelspeiche M-Felgen gewechselt, da meine alten nicht mehr so gut beieinander sind (Höhenschlag) und ich die M in Top Zustand überaus günstig bekommen habe. Ist vom Fahrverhalten jetzt ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die Optik hat etwas gelitten, aber mir gehts aufgrund der vielen Kilometer aktuell mehr um Fahrkomfort.
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...




Ganz ehrlich? Ich find die Optik hat überhaupt nicht gelitten, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Zoon (10. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja nicht jeder mag Opel...
> 
> @all: Ist mal wer den smart fourfour Brabus gefahren? Irgendwie fasziniert mich das Auto.
> Ist der erste Smart bei dem mir beim amsehen nicht das Frühstück hochkommt und es steckt nen Mitsubishi Turbo Motor drin.
> Außerdem ist der Preis verdammt heiß...



4/4 Brabus ist durchaus cool. Und selten  Wenn man sieht wie öde die Basis Mitsubishi Colt ausschaut würd ich den Smart vorziehen



killer196 schrieb:


> Gerade sowas mag ich nich. Honda is komisch


 
sagt wer? Schonmal einen gefahren?

Der  Jahrgang 2004?? also das Facelift vom Vorgängermodell des aktuellen  passt in dein Budget und ist in der Sport ausführung Sportlich genug  fürn Anfänger.



watercooled schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch den alten Swift GTi aber keine Ahnung ob der bei dir ins Budget geht.


 
Entweder  sind die alle weggerostet, oder die Motoren sind alle durchgenudelt,  auch der Swift GTi wollte tunlichst warmgefahren werden ... sind leider  schon zu viele platt, ganz anders der normale mit 68 PS, der hält  einiges aus, aber rein Karossetechnisch würde ich von dem abraten.

rein von den Vorschlägen her finde ich das Astra Coupe gut.


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der  Jahrgang 2004?? also das Facelift vom Vorgängermodell des aktuellen  passt in dein Budget und ist in der Sport ausführung Sportlich genug  fürn Anfänger.
> 
> Entweder  sind die alle weggerostet, oder die Motoren sind alle durchgenudelt,  auch der Swift GTi wollte tunlichst warmgefahren werden ... sind leider  schon zu viele platt, ganz anders der normale mit 68 PS, der hält  einiges aus, aber rein Karossetechnisch würde ich von dem abraten.



Jau, EP2 Sport sagte ich ja vorher auch schon. Ist ein sehr schönes Auto.

Nen durchgenudelten GTi bekommst auch für nen tausender.
Ich meinte jetzt einen vernünftigen, deshalb meine Bedenken wegen dem Budget.

Zum Brabus: Der Bruder eines Kumpels plant sich den als nachfolger für seinen Roadster (Hageltotalschaden) zu kaufen. 
Ich will mir den echt mal ansehen.


----------



## Zoon (10. September 2013)

Den Spass im Smart wirst haben, hat 177PS das Teil.

Als Dailydriver nen Swift GTi würd ich heute nicht mehr nehmen, Entweder an den Dingern ist immer was zu tun (analog Rivernas 100NX) die Teile waren genauso Roster. Als Schüssel für Slalom Trackdays wäre es was aber als Alltagskutsche die jeden Tag funktionieren MUSS, ne lieber nicht mehr. 

oder den Nachfolger den es ab 2004 (?) gab, der 1.5er hat 102 PS, das Fahrwerk auch durchaus sportlich und sicherheitstechnisch einigermaßen aktuell. Auch rostvorsorgemäßig bissel besser auch wenn hier viel von der Laune der Produzenten in Ungarn abhing ob man nen guten oder schlechten erwischt.


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Den Spass im Smart wirst haben, hat 177PS das Teil.
> 
> :



Glaub ich dir. Der hat ja Fahrleistungen fast auf GTI (6) Niveau.


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Und gerade das ist der reiz daran. Etwas zu fahren, was sonst kaum einer fährt



Selten ist das eine, aber ******* das andere  Klingt hart aber du hast dir Autos rausgesucht die einfach nix bzw sehr wenig taugen. 



killer196 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom audi tt?


 
Das erste gescheite Auto das du vorschlägst, aber wird wohl nicht ins Budget passen.



Zoon schrieb:


> Entweder an den Dingern ist immer was zu tun (analog Rivernas 100NX) die Teile waren genauso Roster.



Das entspricht nicht der Wahrheit, bis auf zwei Antriebswellen hatte ich dieses Jahr keinen Defekt. Und das bei knapp über 22.000 Kilometer, bisher.


----------



## killer196 (10. September 2013)

Ok, welcher motor wäre beim astra coupe zu empfehlen?


----------



## Cleriker (10. September 2013)

2.0 Turbo. Der geht mit EDS Phase 3 bis 296 PS.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. September 2013)

Jemand Erfahrung mit einem Camaro SS? Bin auf den aufmerksam geworden, habe mich aber noch nicht wirklich informiert. Sprich Fahrwerk, Leistung, Verschleiß, Verbrauch usw. .


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. September 2013)

Wird vermutlich nicht viel anders sein als bei meinem 300C - also brutal.


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Ok, welcher motor wäre beim astra coupe zu empfehlen?


 
MR2 -> MX5 -> RX8 -> Audi TT -> Opel Astra 

Sag mal interessierst du dich eigentlich für jedes Auto das irgendwie mal gebaut wurde? Normalerweise hat man doch eine bestimmte Vorstellung aber deine Auswahl passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen. Das sind grundverschiedene Autos.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2013)

Für 5k bekommt man zig interessante Autos. Auch sportliche. Man sollte sich nur schon mal vorher überlegen ob es mit/ohne Dach sein sollte und eher 2 oder >=4 Leute rein passen sollten.

Und natürlich ob man wirklich alle möglichen Käufe auch unterhalten kann.


----------



## watercooled (10. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> MR2 -> MX5 -> RX8 -> Audi TT -> Opel Astra
> 
> Sag mal interessierst du dich eigentlich für jedes Auto das irgendwie mal gebaut wurde? Normalerweise hat man doch eine bestimmte Vorstellung aber deine Auswahl passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen. Das sind grundverschiedene Autos.



Nuja alles mehr oder weniger sportliche Coupes. Und bis auf den Opel auch recht schick.


----------



## Beam39 (10. September 2013)

BMW 325ci VOLL, Scheckheft, top gepfelgt, Leder, Tüv als Sportwagen/Coupé in schwalmtal

Audi TT Coupe 1.8 T quattro als Sportwagen/Coupé in Dresden / nähe Elbepark

Audi TT Coupe 1.8 T Leder Klimaaut. Sitzheitzung als Sportwagen/Coupé in München

Audi TT Coupe 1.8 T quattro als Sportwagen/Coupé in Kassel


Audi TT Coupe 1.8 T als Sportwagen/Coupé in Bodenmais

Audi S3 1.8 T quattro / Leder / Inspektion Neu als Limousine in Hilgert

BMW 328 Ci als Sportwagen/Coupé in Riesa

Etc. pp. Könnte jetzt noch weitermachen, also es gibt genug Alternativen. Die Frage ist allerdings welche von denen kannst du dir auch im Unterhalt leisten?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. September 2013)

Er wollte ja in Richtung Coupé. Ich hab da mal ein paar Kandidaten, auch wenn manche ein wenig über seinem/deinem Budget drüber sind.

Peugeot 406 Coupé, gute Fahrzeuge schon ab 3-4k zu finden, leider hohe Unterhaltskosten

Peugeot 407 Coupé, Nachfolger vom 406, gute Fahrzeuge ab 6-7k, ist halt ein bisschen neuer, jedoch auch ziemlich teuer im Unterhalt, zumindest als Fahranfänger.

Alfa Romeo GT, ein sehr schickes Fahrzeug wie ich finde, sieht man nicht oft und könnte auch knapp in dein Budget passen, leider auch ziemlich teuer im Unterhalt.

Alfa Romeo GTV, gute Fahrzeuge gibt's ab 3-4k, auch nicht oft zu sehen und wie ich finde auch ein sehr schönes Auto, ist der Vorgänger vom Alfa Romeo GT, deshalb auch ein wenig älter.

Alfa Romeo 147 (Serie2), zwar kein Coupé aber wie ich finde eine gute Alternative zu Golf und Co. 

Das gute an Alfa Romeo bzw. an Italienern überhaupt ist der Wertverlust den sie haben, man bekommt einen Alfa 147 Bj 06/07 mit <70tsd für um die 5000€ 
Das ist halt der Vorteil + man sieht sie nicht oft, er wollte ja was 'besonderes'


----------



## Beam39 (11. September 2013)

Die von mir vorgeschlagenen sind doch allesamt Coupes bzw. 3-Türer 

Die Alfas haben nicht ohne Grund solch enorme Wertverluste. Grade die von dir aufgezählten Kisten sind Katastrophen und überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen. Extrem hohe Verbräuche und unzählige Mängel am Motor sind bei den Autos eher die Regel und wenn was kaputt geht -> horrende Ersatzteile-Kosten. So schön sie auch optisch wirklich sind.

Und nen Fahranfänger mit nem Peugot 407/ 06? Ich weiß nicht.. Es gibt die A3' s auch als 1.8T' s mit 150ps (glaub ich), selbst die rennen wie der Teufel und sind sportlich zu fahren und absolut ausreichend für nen Fahranfänger. Sind von grundauf solide Fahrzeuge, solange man keinen verheizten zieht, und für das Budget findet man sogar richtig schicke Dinger..


----------



## Iconoclast (11. September 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wird vermutlich nicht viel anders sein als bei meinem 300C - also brutal.


 
Dachte ich mir. Gucke momentan auch mehr querbeet überall mal rein. Aber prinzipiell bin ich so einem Ami-Schlitten nicht abgeneigt. Bei mir fährt 2 mal ein Mustang GT herum und diverse Pickups, RAM usw. . Der Sound ist einfach nur... *sabber*. Auch vom Optischen her sehr schick. Und den Camaro SS bekommt man schon ab 35000€ mit gerade mal 17000km auf der Uhr. Der Verbrauch dagegen, naja. Kombiniert 13l ist nicht wenig, allerdings jetzt auch nicht utopisch viel, finde ich. Schlummern ja auch immerhin 420 Pferde drin. Jucken tuts mir ja schon in den Fingern, wenn ich alleine an den Klang denke. 
Aber mal nichts überstürzen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. September 2013)

Bei den Alfas sollte man auch beachten, dass die teilweise 60' km Wartungsintervalle haben, was den Zahnriemen angeht. Wenn der fällig ist -> gute Nacht.


----------



## Beam39 (11. September 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir. Gucke momentan auch mehr querbeet überall mal rein. Aber prinzipiell bin ich so einem Ami-Schlitten nicht abgeneigt. Bei mir fährt 2 mal ein Mustang GT herum und diverse Pickups, RAM usw. . Der Sound ist einfach nur... *sabber*. Auch vom Optischen her sehr schick. Und den Camaro SS bekommt man schon ab 35000€ mit gerade mal 17000km auf der Uhr. Der Verbrauch dagegen, naja. Kombiniert 13l ist nicht wenig, allerdings jetzt auch nicht utopisch viel, finde ich. Schlummern ja auch immerhin 420 Pferde drin. Jucken tuts mir ja schon in den Fingern, wenn ich alleine an den Klang denke.
> Aber mal nichts überstürzen.



Ich hab mit Spirit paar Seiten davor über das Thema gequatscht. Ich glaub du gehst da ganz schön blauäugig an die Sache ran  Kombiniert 13 ist Milchmädchenrechnung, abgesehen davon sollte der Verbrauch bei solchen Fahrzeugen relativ schnuppe sein, denn das ist das günstigste an den Kisten.



> Das stimmt zum Teil. Das Problem ist aber nicht so viel der Preis für  ein Ersatzteil selbst, wie die Häufigkeit, wie oft man dieses braucht.  Der Verschleiß von Fahrwerksteilen z.B. ist gewaltig. Bremsbeläge vorne -  alle 30000km, hinten nicht viel länger. Querlenkerteile waren bei mir  nach nicht mal 50000km schrott, Spurstangenköpfe, Stabikoppelstangen  ebenso. Spurstangen und Stoßdämpfer hinten werden bald fällig. Der Wagen  hat jetzt gerade mal 57000km. Die schlechten Straßen tragen zum  Verschleiß noch bei. Das einzige an diesen Autos was lange hält, sind  die Motoren, wenn man diese vernünftig behandelt.
> Was Werkstäten betrifft, das stimmt 100%. In meiner Nähe gibt es keine  einzige, die halbwegs mit Fahrzeugspezifischen Problemen auskennt. Ich  war in 3 Chrysler Werkstätten und habe immer wieder feststellen müssen,  dass die 0 Ahnung von dem Auto haben. Nicht mal das was OBD rauspuckt,  können diese Pfeifen auswerten. Aber 45€ dafür zu verlangen, können die.
> Aber so ist es eben: Spaß kostet.


Zitat Spiritus.

Ich glaub bei den Kisten trifft die Klausel tatsächlich zu die Summe des Kaufpreises nochmal auf hoher Kante liegen zu haben für Reperaturen etc.

@hirschie, siehste, das hab ich sogar vergessen  Ich finde das unheimlich schade bei Alfa, Designtechnisch haben sie teilweise richtige Schmuckstücke, aber Antriebsmäßig unter aller Kanone.. Ich find die Giulietta (?) z.B. richtig hübsch mit dem Sportgedöns, sieht richtig edel aus das Teil, der Mito genauso.. Aber ich denke die werden mit der Zeit die üblichen Alfa-Krankheiten bekommen..


----------



## ErbsenPommes (11. September 2013)

Naja der 147 ist doch jetzt nicht so eine Schrottkiste, in den letzten Jahren hat sich Alfa schon gebessert und wenn schon nen Alfa kaufen dann doch auch Scheckheftgepflegt was die meisten ja sind.


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2013)

Wir haben nach wie vor sehr oft Alfas mit diversen Defekten bei uns stehen, so sehr viel gebessert kann es sich also nicht


----------



## Cleriker (11. September 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir. Gucke momentan auch mehr querbeet überall mal rein. Aber prinzipiell bin ich so einem Ami-Schlitten nicht abgeneigt. Bei mir fährt 2 mal ein Mustang GT herum und diverse Pickups, RAM usw. . Der Sound ist einfach nur... *sabber*. Auch vom Optischen her sehr schick. Und den Camaro SS bekommt man schon ab 35000€ mit gerade mal 17000km auf der Uhr. Der Verbrauch dagegen, naja. Kombiniert 13l ist nicht wenig, allerdings jetzt auch nicht utopisch viel, finde ich. Schlummern ja auch immerhin 420 Pferde drin. Jucken tuts mir ja schon in den Fingern, wenn ich alleine an den Klang denke.
> Aber mal nichts überstürzen.


 Der Klang ist wirklich klasse! Der Vrerbrauch aber nicht das wahre. Überleg mal was das für Leute sind, die bei einer Seite wie Spritmonitor, ihre Verbräuche angeben. Wenn jemand bewusst von Spritsparmodellen absieht und sich solch ein Auto kauft (die sind ja nun wirklich nicht zum cruisen gedacht), dann ist der Verbrauch normalerweise unerheblich. Dann aber penibel solche Daten zu erfassen und zu posten (überhaupt erst danach zu schauen), zeigt ein ganz anderes Bild. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen! Entweder man leistet sich bewusst so ein Auto, oder man zählt Erbsen. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, es gibt kleinere Motoren mit ähnlichen Leistungen. 
Wer so ein Auto wie den SS fährt, der gibt auch Stoff und das zieht Stoff! Woher kommt wohl das Gluckern, dass wir so gern hören??? Genau! Also entweder du magst das Auto und der Verbrauch ist egal, oder eben nicht.


----------



## fatlace (11. September 2013)

das blubbern kommt vom motor, der sich am sprit verschluckt
die amis sind aber eher cruiser, sportlich sind die alle nicht wirklich


----------



## Cleriker (11. September 2013)

Der Camaro in der SuperSport-Variante ist aber nichts zum cruisen. Der ist bretthart, und wenig bequem. Zudem hat er die 13 Liter schon beim cruisen. Ich bin den fast zwei Wochen gefahren und hab mich dann ganz schnell wieder von dem verabschiedet. Der macht nur Spass an Ampeln (wenn man drauf steht) und in Kurven. Das wars auch schon.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. September 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> ... Überleg mal was das für Leute sind, die bei einer Seite wie Spritmonitor, ihre Verbräuche angeben. Wenn jemand bewusst von Spritsparmodellen absieht und sich solch ein Auto kauft (die sind ja nun wirklich nicht zum cruisen gedacht), dann ist der Verbrauch normalerweise unerheblich. Dann aber penibel solche Daten zu erfassen und zu posten (überhaupt erst danach zu schauen), zeigt ein ganz anderes Bild. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen! Entweder man leistet sich bewusst so ein Auto, oder man zählt Erbsen.


Du gehst bei deinen Überlegungen davon aus, dass andere Menschen genau so ticken wie du. Das ist aber nicht so.
Mir fallen mindestens zwei "Kategorien" von Leuten ein, die Spritmonitor trotz hohen Verbrauchs/Muscle Car benutzen.
Viele der Leute sind in einem (oft sogar mehreren) Autoforen unterwegs.
Die Einen wollen mit ihrem Verbrauch posen (so nach dem Motto, was kostet die Welt, ich kann mir das leisten)- was ja auch zu manchen Autos passt (nicht abwertend gemeint, jeder soll fahren, was er will).
Die Anderen wollen sich eben einen Camaro, Mustang oder sonstwas leisten und trotzdem die Kosten im Griff behalten. Die Schwankungsbreite beim Verbrauch kann ja durch Fahrweise und Einstellungen massiv beeinflusst werden, ohne das Auto zum Cruiser zu machen. 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Woher kommt wohl das Gluckern, dass wir so gern hören??? Genau! Also entweder du magst das Auto und der Verbrauch ist egal, oder eben nicht.



Das bezieht sich aber nur auf den "natürlichen" Sound. Fast alle (nennen wir sie mal) Premiumhersteller bieten inzwischen Soundgeneratoren an oder verbauen sie bei bestimmten Modellen sogar serienmäßig.
Von "klangoptimierten" AGA auf dem Teilemarkt mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2013)

Hi. Vom Megane 3 R.S. gibts im ersten Quartal 2014 ein Facelift. Soll auf der IAA stehen und gefällt mir sehr sehr gut!  

Renault spricht von nem Mid Life Facelift, welches sich auf Heck und Front bezieht. Also wird der Megane 4 R.S. wohl erst in ca. 2-3 Jahren kommen. Das nenne ich mal Laufzeiten!  Der Megane 4 R.S. debütiert dann vermutlich mit dem nächsten neuen Golf! ;0) 

Da der R.S. von der Performance her die Benchmark in seiner Klasse ist, bleibt technisch alles beim Alten. Das Infotainment jedoch wird etwas aufgemotzt. (R-Link und R.S. Monitor 2.0)

So, bin jetzt wieder weg und zwar auf nem Kutter zum Schleppnetzfang. Viele Grüße und bis die Tage. Null HandyNetz auf diesen nordfriesischen Inseln. :0)

YT Film, wie das Facelift aussehen wird. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xIoWUPDYL_g


----------



## fatlace (11. September 2013)

also die leuchten vorne gefallen mir mal gar nicht, da sehen die alten wesentlich besser aus.
die neuen sehen irgendwie nach billigen zubehör scheinwerfern aus, aber muss man eh erstmal live sehen.

in der nachbarschaft hat sich einer nen 3ds in der loeb edition geholt, ist schon nen sehr cooler kleiner flitzer, könnte ich mir sehr gut als zweit/stadt auto vorstellen


----------



## Mick-Jogger (11. September 2013)

@Uwe

Aktuell in Mode ist mit niedrigen Verbräuchen "posen"


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. September 2013)

Ich finde diese ganzen modernen fahren Computer furchtbar.... Mit ihrem Downsizing, die Sechs- und Achtzylinder erst recht in die Ferne rücken, mit Elektronik verseuchten Motoren, die wohl kaum noch ihre 250.000km sehen werden und den zig Sicherheits- und Assistenzsystemen.... Das sind doch keine Autos mehr... 

Ich finde die alten eckigen Kisten viel schöner... Vom 67er Mustang bis zum 93er BMW E36 325i... Da fährst du noch Auto und bist der Mann hinterm Steuer


----------



## keinnick (11. September 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Ich finde die alten eckigen Kisten viel schöner... Vom 67er Mustang bis zum 93er BMW E36 325i... Da fährst du noch Auto und bist der Mann hinterm Steuer


 
Die beiden Kisten in einem Satz?  Sorry nein beim E36 kann ich Dir echt nicht zustimmen. Vergleiche mal beide nebeneinander da fällt Dir vielleicht was auf


----------



## Mosed (11. September 2013)

E36? Gab es jemals einen häßlicheren 3er BMW? - Meine Meinung.  
War da nicht sogar der besonders häßliche mit dabei, wo die Motorhaube die kreisförmigen Elemente an den Scheinwerfern gebildet haben? 

Montag schaut BMW mal wegen dem Ölverbrauch. Der Serviceleiter meinte, der Verbrauch ist im kritischen Bereich (wenn auch offiziell in der Toleranz.)


----------



## watercooled (11. September 2013)

Nee das war der E46 Compact. Der mMn hässlichste Dreier


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. September 2013)

Der grausame mit den runden Leuchten ist der E46 Compact  Dezent gehalten,  M-Paket, runter auf 60/40 und den passenden 17-Zöllern liebe ich den E36. Zumindest als Coupé. Von der 3er Reihe her toppt ihn nur der E30... Der ist mit Abstand am schönsten. 
Klar wären E34 oder gar ein E24 nochmal um Welten besser als ein 3er jeglicher Generation. Es musste aber ein Gegenstück zum Pony her


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Dezent gehalten,  M-Paket, runter auf 60/40 und den passenden 17-Zöllern[...]


 
... in Chrom, Billabong-Cappi und nen Sack anne Beine für den Fahrer und vollständig ist das Klischee


----------



## watercooled (11. September 2013)

Fehlt noch ein ausgeblichener roter Lack und ein Ofenrohr hinten dran.
Die Yalla Yalla Bumbum Mucke nicht vergessen.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2013)

Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst ... Dunkelblau oder irgendwas schlecht von Bekannten lackiertes geht aber auch noch ...


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. September 2013)

Lernt mal Auto von Fahrer zu unterscheiden ihr Witzbolde.
Gibt mehr als die 500-2500€ Asi E36 für Halbstarke mit ihrem ersten geregelten Einkommen


----------



## keinnick (11. September 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Lernt mal Auto von Fahrer zu unterscheiden ihr Witzbolde.
> Gibt mehr als die 500-2500€ Asi E36 für Halbstarke mit ihrem ersten geregelten Einkommen


 
Ja, Du hast Recht @ Auto und Fahrer aber zeig mir mal bitte einen E36 der nicht dem gängigen Klischee entspricht. Das wird schwer, denn diese Kiste ist einfach nur hässlich und hat ihren Ruf (imho unwiderruflich) nun mal weg 

Edit: Der E36 ist heute ungefähr das was in den 90ern der Manta war. Wobei der Manta mittlerweile fast schon wieder cool wäre


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. September 2013)

Cabrio 
http://web.apic.pl/R/DSC_3901.JPG

Limo
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg43/Cale8821/RimsRimsRims003.jpg

Coupé
http://imageshack.us/a/img710/4231/img00009201004141729.jpg

Es gibt sie


----------



## Beam39 (11. September 2013)

Als würden nur verbastelte e36 rumfahren.. Auf dem Klischee immernoch rumreiten ist Heute genauso toll wie solch einen verbastelten Karren zu fahren.. 

Mein alter Chef fährt mit seinen 60 Jahren und Anzug einen e36 M3, tiefer, 17", M-Paket - passt voll zum Klischee oder? 

Das das nen Sondermodell ist mal Außen vor, der hatte ne spezielle Außenfarbe und innen das Leder genauso + SMG. Hatte er sich 99 anfertigen lassen (laut Aussage 85k DM) und ist seitdem lediglich 30tkm gefahren, ein wahres Schmuckstück, der ist nen Vermögen wert.

Und abgesehen davon sehe ich Heute verdammt oft schöne e36 (M-Paket etc. halt alles was das Auto von Werk aus hübsch macht) die von älteren Herrschaften gefahren werden.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (11. September 2013)

Ich finde den e36 auch super schick, leider kann man sich den Wagen als Fahranfänger so gut wie garnicht leisten, so teuer wie der in der Versicherung ist..

Bei uns an der Schule im Schulgebäude der Kfz Lehrlinge steht ein e36 in rot, super schön die Dinger wenn sie Original sind


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Klang ist wirklich klasse! Der Vrerbrauch aber nicht das wahre. Überleg mal was das für Leute sind, die bei einer Seite wie Spritmonitor, ihre Verbräuche angeben. Wenn jemand bewusst von Spritsparmodellen absieht und sich solch ein Auto kauft (die sind ja nun wirklich nicht zum cruisen gedacht), dann ist der Verbrauch normalerweise unerheblich. Dann aber penibel solche Daten zu erfassen und zu posten (überhaupt erst danach zu schauen), zeigt ein ganz anderes Bild. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen! Entweder man leistet sich bewusst so ein Auto, oder man zählt Erbsen. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, es gibt kleinere Motoren mit ähnlichen Leistungen.
> Wer so ein Auto wie den SS fährt, der gibt auch Stoff und das zieht Stoff! Woher kommt wohl das Gluckern, dass wir so gern hören??? Genau! Also entweder du magst das Auto und der Verbrauch ist egal, oder eben nicht.


 
Sorry... aber selten habe ich so einen Blödsinn gelesen. Ich kenne Leute die fahren bzw bauen sich auch reine Spaßfahrzeuge auf. Trotzdem schauen sie auf den Spritverbrauch, sogar einige Porschefahrer aus unserem Kundenkreis achten auf den Spritverbrauch. Nur weil man eine dicke Karre fährt muss das nicht zwangsläufig heißen das man nicht auf Geld achtet. Du stellst die Amischleudern gerade so hin als würde man sich da einen reinrassigen Sportwagen leisten. Aber die Wahrheit sieht doch ein wenig anders aus, die meisten (so schätze ich dich nach den paar Zeilen auch ein) wollen einfach was mit viel Leistung und dafür möglichst wenig bezahlen. Ein M3 würde wesentlich mehr Fahrspaß bieten als so ein fahrer Elbkahn wie ein 300C. Jedoch kostet der M3 bedeutend mehr, also greift man zum Mustang, Camaro und Co die bieten immerhin auch 400PS + und damit lässt sich wunderbar am Stammtisch Parolen schwingen. 

Würden wir nun über einen Ferrari, Porsche oder Lambo reden würde ich diese "was kostet die Welt" und "Spritpreise sind mir egal" Parolen eventuell noch gefallen lassen, aber so sehe ich das eher als unangebracht an. Gibt  sicherlich diverse Besitzer irgendwelcher Sportwagen die nicht auf den Sprit achten... Mustang, Camaro und Co Fahrer gehören aber sicherlich nicht dazu. Die meisten sind froh sich überhaupt so einen Koffer leisten zu können.


----------



## Cleriker (12. September 2013)

Da hast du mich scheinbar falsch verstanden. Ich habe nicht umsonst dass SS ausgeschrieben als SuperSport! Der zieht viel schneller die Drehzahl hoch als die nicht SS version. Deshalb geht der Verbrauch auch sehr schnell in Bereiche, die normalerweise erst später kommen. Heißt im Klartext: Der Grundverbrauch ist einfach höher! Wenn man sich also extra genau diese bestimmte Version des Wagens holt, dann macht es keinen Sinn, sich über den Verbrauch gedanken zu machen.

Was dein Beispiel mit den Porschekunden angeht... 
Die haben ihren Wagen ja auch schon! Hier geht es aber darum den Verbrauch bei einer Kaufentscheidung zu berücksichtigen. Das ist nicht das Gleiche. Dann sollte man sicherlich nicht die SS-Variante wählen, sondern die Serienversion.

Was das mit den Sportwagen angeht...
Will man einfach nur ein Auto mit viel PS, dann sollte der Verbrauch trotzdem zweitrangig sein. Sucht man ein schnelles Alltagsauto, ist der SS einfach nicht zu empfehlen. Comfort ist für den Arsch und die Verarbeitung mittelprächtig (auf dem Niveau meines 2003er GTS).

Diese Version des Wagens ist mMn einfach nur für Ampelrennen und zum posen gut, mehr nicht. Da dann auf den Verbrauch zu schauen ist albern.
Dann kann man lieber einen Phaeton mit W12 nehmen, der hat auch 420PS ud kostet gebraucht nicht mal 10,000.


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2013)

Es bleibt trotzdem Quatsch, jemand der es sich leisten kann nicht auf den Sprit zu achten kauft sich was anderes als einen Ami mit Steinzeittechnik. Das sind eher die Leute welche viel Leistung für einen schmalen Kurs haben wollen, solche Leute müssen dann sehr wohl irgendwo auf den Spritverbrauch achten.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Als würden nur verbastelte e36 rumfahren.. Auf dem Klischee immernoch rumreiten ist Heute genauso toll wie solch einen verbastelten Karren zu fahren..


 
Die meisten Leute welche über einen E36 und deren angebliches Klientel herziehen, fahren in der Regel selber irgendwelche komischen Kisten die kaum jemand geschenkt haben wollen würde.


----------



## keinnick (12. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute welche über einen E36 und deren angebliches Klientel herziehen, fahren in der Regel selber irgendwelche komischen Kisten die kaum jemand geschenkt haben wollen würde.


 
Widersprichst Du Dir gerade nicht selbst? Über einen E36 "herziehen" ist falsch aber gleichzeitig unterstellst Du den Leuten, dass sie komische Karren fahren die man nicht mal geschenkt haben möchte? Dann sind deren Karren für Dich doch das gleiche wie für diese Leute der E36, oder?  

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Deine Verallgemeinerung ist genau so "falsch" wie die ewigen Klischees über den E36 und dessen vermeintliche Klientel.


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2013)

Richtig der Unterschied ist nur das ich in den seltensten Fällen überhaupt über irgendwelche Autos herziehe. Leben und Leben lassen, mir muss nicht jedes Auto gefallen, aber ich muss auch noch lange nicht jeden der dann so ein Auto fährt in eine Schublade stecken.


----------



## Cleriker (12. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es bleibt trotzdem Quatsch, jemand der es sich leisten kann nicht auf den Sprit zu achten kauft sich was anderes als einen Ami mit Steinzeittechnik. Das sind eher die Leute welche viel Leistung für einen schmalen Kurs haben wollen, solche Leute müssen dann sehr wohl irgendwo auf den Spritverbrauch achten.



Das mit dem "viel Leistung für einen schmalen Kurs" mag richtig sein, aber hier ging darum über 30.000 Euro für ein Auto auszugeben, dass danach kaum gefahren wird. Oder bringe ich jetzt was durcheinander? Wenn man diese Summe also nur zum Spaß ausgibt, obwohl man für ein Drittel von dem Geld ähnliche Leistung bei erheblich mehr Komfort und besseren Fahreigenschaften (Phaeton W12, um bei meinem Beispiel zu bleiben) bekommen kann, dann sehe ich nicht den Sinn darin, großartig auf den Verbrauch zu gucken.


----------



## Beam39 (12. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute welche über einen E36 und deren angebliches Klientel herziehen, fahren in der Regel selber irgendwelche komischen Kisten die kaum jemand geschenkt haben wollen würde.



Oder fahren gar kein Auto, gibts auch genügend


----------



## Falk (12. September 2013)

Anderes Thema: ab heute scheinen ja die Daten der Markttransparenzstelle zur Verfügung zu stehen, sprich die Tankstellen müssen veröffentlichen wie ihre Preise sind (siehe SPON). Bringt mir persönlich jetzt nichts, da anscheinend nur Super E5, Super E10 und Diesel übermittelt werden müssen, die für mich spannenden SuperPlus-Preise dagegen nicht...

Denkt ihr, das führt zu niedrigeren Preisen?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Oder fahren gar kein Auto, gibts auch genügend


 
Und Leute ohne Auto dürfen sich nicht zum Thema Autos äußern oder wie ist das zu verstehen?



Falk schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, das führt zu niedrigeren Preisen?


 
Bleibt abzuwarten. Es führt vermutlich zu einheitlicheren Preisen, ob die dann billiger sind? Ich glaub da nicht dran.

Persönlich achte ich Null auf den Preis und habe auch keine Ahnung was Sprit momentan kostet, sondern tanke da wo ich eben gerade vorbeikomme, wenn mein Tank alle ist. D.h. meist auf der Autobahn, weil früh morgens noch nichts anderes auf hat und ich mittags auf dem Heimweg zu faul bin einen Umweg zu fahren. Das lohnt sich mMn auch nicht wirklich. Umweg zu fahren um irgendwo ein paar Cent zu sparen finde ich albern. Da ist mir meine Zeit echt zu schade für!


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, das führt zu niedrigeren Preisen?



Also bei uns in Österreich hat die Datenbank vor allem dafür gesorgt das man besser vergleichen kann, man sich so die günstigste Tankstelle suchen kann und man auch sicher sein kann das sich bis um 12Uhr dieser Preis auch auf keinen Fall höher ist. Man kann dadurch also schon etwas sparen, vor allem wenn man viel fährt.


----------



## Mosed (12. September 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Bringt mir persönlich jetzt nichts, da anscheinend nur Super E5, Super E10 und Diesel übermittelt werden müssen, die für mich spannenden SuperPlus-Preise dagegen nicht.


 
Indirekt schon, denn SuperPlus kostet ja in der Regel immer den gleichen Cent-Betrag mehr. Höchstens noch abhängig von der Tankstelle.
Aber wenn bei der Tankstelle X Super am günstigsten ist, dürfte das auch für SuperPlus gelten, außer es ist Shell oder Aral mit ihrem Ultimate-Kram.

Die Preise werden vielleicht eher weniger schwanken. Kam ja schon vor, dass selbst Tankstellen, die genau gegenüberlagen 10 cent Preisunterschied hatten. Wenn das nicht zu Preissenkungen führt bei der teuren Tanke, warum sollte es das Internet schaffen? Aber vielleicht wird es 1 Cent günstiger.


----------



## killer196 (12. September 2013)

Hey, ist der BMW 320ci coupe ein gutes auto? Habe ein angebot bekommen über 5,5k. Der hat 100500km runter. Irgendwelche krankheiten? Irgenwas anderes warum ich ablehnen sollte?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> [...] Irgendwelche krankheiten?[...]


 
Oft ausgeschlagene Fahrwerksteile ( hauptsächlich an der VA ), sowie Rostprobleme.



Falk schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, das führt zu niedrigeren Preisen?


 
Ich denke nicht. Der einzige Vorteil in meinen Augen ist halt die bessere Vergleichbarkeit ( z.B. direkt über Apps ).


----------



## watercooled (12. September 2013)

Welches Modell und welches Baujahr?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Welches Modell und welches Baujahr?


 
Kann nur ein E46 sein


----------



## killer196 (12. September 2013)

E46 baujahr 2002


----------



## watercooled (12. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kann nur ein E46 sein



Wie kommst du darauf? Gabs bei E36 keine 20i? 
Bin nicht BMWler kenn mich da net so aus.


----------



## Beam39 (12. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und Leute ohne Auto dürfen sich nicht zum Thema Autos äußern oder wie ist das zu verstehen?



Ist ungefähr genauso wie wenn jemand gern isst aber keine Ahnung vom Kochen hat, versucht einem Koch was übers Kochen zu erzählen, jop. Außerdem gehts nicht direkt ums Thema Auto selber sondern darum das viele bei solchen Klischee-Dingern immer ganz schnell vorne mit dabei sind um möglichst cool zu wirken wenn sie solche Klischee-Parolen kicken, egal ob sie ne Ahnung vom Thema haben oder nicht, seh ich so gut wie jeden Tag. Bitte nicht alles drehen und wenden wies dir grade recht ist 



> Wie kommst du darauf? Gabs bei E36 keine 20i?
> Bin nicht BMWler kenn mich da net so aus.


Kein Mensch zahlt 5k fürn e36 320i  Es sei denn es ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Gabs bei E36 keine 20i?


 
Doch, aber es gab keinen *C*I 

Btw. Kurzes Zwischenfazit zum Umbau auf M-Paket:
M Front vom E82 ( 1er QP ) ist schon mal gekauft (165€) + Querträger hinten (50€) und das M-Heck ist so gut wie gekauft (ca. 190€). 
Nun fehlen noch die M-Seitenschweller ( kaufe ich vom Händler), 135i ESD Blenden sowie Kleinkram für die Front ( Ziergitter, Nebler, etc. ) und der Diffusor für das M-Heck ( wird einer aus Vollcarbon )
Front, Heck u. Schweller müssen dann noch lackiert werden.


----------



## watercooled (12. September 2013)

Womit wir wieder beim Thema verbasteln und Klischees sind.

Wann da ein unvetbastelter durchreparierter 320i E36 im Topzustand steht sind 5k glaube ich schnell weg?


----------



## fatlace (12. September 2013)

also unterhaltsmäßig sollte so ein auto eigentlich nix für einen anfänger sein.
aber sonnst ist das ein sehr schönes auto, leider auch mit krankheiten.


----------



## Beam39 (12. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder beim Thema verbasteln und Klischees sind.
> 
> Wann da ein unvetbastelter durchreparierter 320i E36 im Topzustand steht sind 5k glaube ich schnell weg?


 
Nene, ich hab eher Autos gemeint die wirklich von erster Hand sind, vlt. 20tkm auf der Uhr haben und keinerlei Reperaturen gebraucht haben, ein Schmuckstück halt. Da wären evtl. 5000€ drin, bei nem 328i würden 5000€ allerdings wieder nicht reichen.



> aber sonnst ist das ein sehr schönes auto, leider auch mit krankheiten.



Ganz ehrlich, ich kenne kein deutsches Auto aus diesen Jahren welches nicht mir irgendwelchen Krankheiten zu kämpfen hat, besonders Fahrwerksmäßig. Keine Ahnung was da in der Automobilindustrie los war 

Vom Unterhalt her dürfte sich das bei nem Auto, welches gepflegt wurde und wo keine Reperaturen anstehen, nicht so schwierig darstellen. Die Motoren verbrauchen nicht mehr als nen kleiner 1.6 von Audi/ Vw etc. bieten dafür deutlich mehr Fahrspaß und laufruhe, robust sind sie zudem auch. Das Einzige dürfte die Versicherung sein, ich weiß das sie beim e36 sehr teuer ist, wie es sich da beim e46 verhält, keine Ahnung

@King, bist ja extrem gut weggekommen. Müssen die Teile noch lackiert werden oder sind sie das schon, falls ja - Hammer!


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2013)

Steht doch am Ende vom Text.  Wird echt schick der Wagen. Ist dann eine richtige Aufwertung, du hättest schon eher in die Mauer krachen sollen (nicht falsch verstehen). 

Hast du einen Bekannten, der die Teile lackiert, oder musst du offiziell in eine Lackiererei?


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. September 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: ab heute scheinen ja die Daten der Markttransparenzstelle zur Verfügung zu stehen,...
> Denkt ihr, das führt zu niedrigeren Preisen?


Also der "Testlauf" hat ja schon vor 2 oder 3 Wochen begonnen. Seit dem habe ich Probleme mit meiner Smartphone App.
Entweder nutzen das jetzt mehr Leute oder die sprunghaft gestiegene Anzahl der Preismeldungen bringt die Systeme zum Kollaps.

Ich könnte auf diese Transparenzstelle gut verzichten. Das wird bloß wieder so ein aufgeblähter Apparat, der nen Haufen Geld kostet
aber eigentlich nichts leistet, was es nicht vorher auch schon gegeben hat.

Wenn die Tankstellen jetzt auch ohne großen Aufwand die Preise vergleichen können, sehe ich sogar eher noch die Gefahr, dass die die
Preise nach oben angleichen- die Freien dann eben nur noch 1ct statt bspw. 5ct billiger sind.

Ich persönlich achte schon auf den Preis. Ich würde zwar nicht große Umwege dafür in Kauf nehmen, aber gerade in großen Städten oder
Ballungsräumen gibt´s ja mehrere gleichwertige, ähnlich schnelle/kurze Möglichkeiten, um von A nach B zu kommen.
Da würde eine preiswerte Tankstelle meine Fahrstrecke doch beeinflussen.


----------



## Beam39 (13. September 2013)

> Steht doch am Ende vom Text.



Jetzt hab ichs auch gesehen - danke!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. September 2013)

http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/07/a-beetle-that-thinks-its-a-bmw/


----------



## Verminaard (13. September 2013)

Hallo ihr Auotexperten 

Bei uns steht in absehbarer Zeit ein Autokauf an. Unser Wagen hat wohl seinen Zenit erreicht, und wuerde im Verhaeltniss zuviel Kosten, den wieder fit zu bekommen.
Gedanken habe ich mir einige gemacht. Irgendwie fehlt mir aber das Wissen und Erfahrung. Deswegen die Fragen an eine Community gestellt die man irgendwie kennt. Um spezifischere Foren zu waelzen, werde ich wohl nicht herumkommen. Aber ich habe schon bei der Fahrzeugwahl ein kleines Problem, da etwas unentschlossen.
Fangen wir mal beim veranschlagten Budget an: ca 20000€.
Was wuensche ich mir: Ein schickes Fahrzeug fuer hauptsaechlich 2 Personen. Reiner 2 Sitzer eher weniger, da ganz selten doch wer mitfahren wird.
Ich war frueher ein großer Cabriofan, fuhr eine zeitlang ein Audi Cabrio (B3, BJ 96). Eine ganze Zeitlang spaeter mal einen Kadett GSI Cabrio.
Machte auch Spass, aber mit dem Audi von frueher nicht zu vergleichen.
Daher, ein Cabrio waer ein kleiner Traum. Stoffverdeck waer nicht unbedingt mein Favorit. 
Bisher hatte ich mir folgende Fahrzeuge etwas naeher angeschaut: VW Eos, Audi A5 (Coupe), BMW E92 und BMW E93.
Natuerlich muss man in dieser Preisregion mit Laufleistung rechnen, und ein kleiner Neuwagen oder Jahreswagen ala Skoda irgendwas oder Golf waer vernuenftiger. Will ich aber nicht so wirklich.

Meiner Frau gefaellt das E93 Cabrio am Besten, von dieser Auswahl.
Meine persoenlichen Erfahrungen mit BMW sind eher beschraenkt. Ausser fruehere Fahrzeuge der Eltern und gelegentlich Firmenfahrzeuge keine naeheren Bekanntschaften gemacht.

Meine Fragen: kann mir wer zu den oben genannten Fahrzeugen etwas naeheres sagen?
Auf was muss man Fahzeugspezifisch achten?
Auf was muss man genenerell achten?
Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit professioneller Hilfe beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf?
Ist soetwas empfehlenswert, oder nur Geld in den Sand gesetzt?

Gibts noch schicke Alternativen? Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Geheimtipp. (Der Volvo C70 faellt flach, Veto meiner Frau).

Danke fuer Hilfe, Anregungen, etc. im Vorhinein 

mfG
V.


----------



## Beam39 (14. September 2013)

Naja, die eigentlich wichtigste Info fehlt: Was für Ansprüche hast du seitens Motor? Lieber nen Automat oder Handgerührten? Sparsam oder darfs etwas unvernünftig sein?

Mit so hoher Laufleistung musst du gar nicht rechnen: BMW 325i Cabrio Aut., Leder, Navi, Xenon als Cabrio/Roadster in Dessau-Roßlau

Schnell rausgepicktes Beispiel.

Ich kann dir aber sagen das du dir die richtige Zeit ausgesucht hast um dir einen Neuen anzuschaffen (besonders geltend für Cabrios), da wirst du so einiges an Angeboten finden.

"Professionelle" Hilfe.. Naja, sowas brauch ne Frau vielleicht, aber in Zeiten des Internets bekommst du jeglichen Input den du brauchst um entscheiden zu können ob ein Fahrzeug passt oder nicht, etwas Interesse natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Grundlegend gilt beim Fahrzeugkauf darauf zu achten: Macht das Fahrzeug Geräusche die nicht sein sollten? Sprich: Poltert das Fahrwerk wenn man über Unebenheiten fährt? Läuft der Motor ruhig und hält die Drehzahl im Leerlauf? Rasselt irgendwas im Motorraum? Zieht das Auto bei einem stärkeren Verzögern in eine Richtung (Spurstangen)? Wurde das Fahrzeug regelmäßig gewartet (evtl. Blick in Historie beim Freundlichen) oder herrscht Wartungsstau? Schaltet die Automatik ruckfrei und sauber durch, schlupft die Kupplung bei Vollast beim Gangwechsel in hohen Drehzahlen? Sind die Bremsen/ Reifen ok (bei höherer Geschwindigkeit mittelstark runterbremsen und gucken ob das Lenkrad ruckelt, falls ja -> Bremsscheibe verzogen. Ist der Motor trocken oder hat er irgendwo unregelmäßig viel Öl kleben (Bei Fahrzeugen wo die Motoren glänzen erstmal besonders Obacht geben; kann sein das der Verkäufer evtl. irgendwas vertuschen will am Motor. Sind die Scheinwerfer/ Rückleuchten dicht (Xenon-Scheinwerfer sind verdammt teuer).

Und Vieles mehr. Wir haben ja hier ein paar passionierte/ berufliche Schrauber und Verrückte die diese Liste um Einiges erweitern können und dir da behilflich sein werden.

Geld in den Sand setzen tust du damit auf keinen Fall (obwohl, tut man mit einem Auto immer, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ), besonder weil wie erwähnt die Zeit einfach absolut passend ist. Hier fährt ja einer nen 325i Coupe der wird dir dann bestimmt was zu den Krankheiten sagen (obwohl mir keine größeren bekannt sind).


Und was dein Geheimtipp angeht, für mich ganz klar seit Neustem: Passat CC 3.6. Egal ob Vorgänger oder aktuelles Modell. Ein sehr schönes elegantes (richtige Ausstattung vorausgesetzt), vor allem von Innen, sehr wertiges Fahrzeug mit ordentlich Dampf. Understatement pur, kaum einer erwartet von nem Passat diesen Dampf.

Alternativ CLS, sind auch extrem gefallen im Preis. Für 20k gibts so einige schöne Fahrzeuge, der A5 ist ganz klar auch ein super Auto, besonders mit dem 3l Diesel.

Das wird schon


----------



## fatlace (14. September 2013)

also vom eos würde ich die finger lassen, ist ein sehr schickes auto aber der hat schon einige krankheiten und macht oft probleme, wen du google ein bisschen bemühst wirste viel finden

A5 ist super, bietet hinten allerdings wenig platz, da hat der E93 etwas mehr, falls das wichtig ist.
der e93 ist aber ein schweres gerät und wen du etwas wert auf leistung legst, würde ich da mindestens einen 330 bzw einen 325 mit 3L maschine empfehlen(kann nachträglich mit etwas arbeit auf die leistung eines 330 gebracht werden zu etwas günstigeren versicherugskosten)

soll das cabrio den das ganze jahr gefahren werden oder nur ein schön wetter auto sein?
wens das ganze jahr gefahren werden soll dann würde ich den bmw vorziehen, weil der kein stoffverdeck hat

also die neuen volvos sind auch super autos, hab zwar noch keinen gefahren aber optisch gefallen die mir, und die technik passt bei volvo auch

edith:
da meinte beam wohl mich mit dem coupe
also krankheiten haben die 6zylinder von bmw eigentlich so gut wie kein(benziener), einzelfälle haben probleme mit dem vanos systeme, aber das sind eher wenig.
ansonnsten klackern die hydrostössel gerne beim 6zylinder, kommt vorallem wen viel kurzstrecke gefahren wird und das öl nicht vernünftig warm wird. liegt aber auch am fahrverhalten.
ist aber unbedenklich, hatte ich letztes jahr im winter auch, mit wärmeren temperaturen verschwindet das einfach wieder.

nur bei den 335er muss man aufpassen da sind die turbos empfindlich, und gehen gerne mal hopps. die werden leider auch oft verheizt und da muss man echt aufpassen, da visste schnell mal 2k und mehr los wen die beiden turbos getauscht werden müssen.


----------



## Verminaard (14. September 2013)

Danke fuer die schnellen Antworten .

Gefahren soll der Wagen das ganze Jahr werden. Garage ist noch keine vorhanden, wird vielleicht eine frei. Ansonsten privater Stellplatz in einer sehr ruhigen Gegend.
Aktuell fahre ich um die 12-15 tausend Kilometer im Jahr. Wird erstmal mit einem anderen, fuer mich neuen Fahrzeug bestimmt mehr, sich spaeter aber einpendeln.
Wie sieht das mit den Dieselmotoren aus?
Motorleistung muss nicht immens sein. Ich bin etwas ruhiger geworden  
Genuegend Leistung um einen Ueberhohlvorgang schnell abzuschliessen. Das ist so ziehmlich das einzige Kriterium, welches ich stelle.

Passat CC und CLS hatte ich mir auch angeschaut. Gefallen mir sehr gut. Sind aber auch so riesige Fahrzeuge. Davon wollt ich eigentlich etwas weg.

Der Kauf ist gegen Ende des Jahres bzw Januar angestrebt. Hoffe da passt der gewaehlte Zeitpunkt auch noch.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2013)

Ich äußer mich mal  nur zu Cabrios, wer  will schon wirklich was  Anderes   .

Ein Cabrio solltest du nur vor März/April gekauft haben, da gibt es wirklich Saisonschwankungen. Da der C70  ja wegfällt:
Es gab auch einen Ford-Cousin(damals noch Besitzer von Volvo) welcher bei Pininfarina gebaut und als Focus CC verkauft wurde.

Generell ist imo aber auch ein modernes Stoffdach nicht tragisch. Nur eine Glas-Heckscheibe ist Pflicht.

Vom Diesel im Cabrio halte ich nicht viel. Akustisch macht das einfach keinen Spaß und die Sppritersparnis wird zum Teil auch überschätzt.

Edit:
Ich hab gerade mal nach Focus CC bei mobile geschaut. Da  gäbe es für unter 20k jede Menge Auswahl mit kaum km auf  dem Tacho. Allerdings weiß ich nicht in wie weit das Modell Krankheiten hat und der "große"  Motor ist nur ein 2l mit 145PS.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. September 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> nur bei den 335er muss man aufpassen da sind die turbos empfindlich, und gehen gerne mal hopps. die werden leider auch oft verheizt und da muss man echt aufpassen, da visste schnell mal 2k und mehr los wen die beiden turbos getauscht werden müssen.


 
Die Turbos sind ein Problem, das stimmt. Bei den 135i Fahrern treten auch des Öfteren Probleme auf. Oft sind's auch die Wastegates, die stark rasseln.


----------



## fatlace (14. September 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Danke fuer die schnellen Antworten .  Gefahren soll der Wagen das ganze Jahr werden. Garage ist noch keine vorhanden, wird vielleicht eine frei. Ansonsten privater Stellplatz in einer sehr ruhigen Gegend. Aktuell fahre ich um die 12-15 tausend Kilometer im Jahr. Wird erstmal mit einem anderen, fuer mich neuen Fahrzeug bestimmt mehr, sich spaeter aber einpendeln. Wie sieht das mit den Dieselmotoren aus? Motorleistung muss nicht immens sein. Ich bin etwas ruhiger geworden  Genuegend Leistung um einen Ueberhohlvorgang schnell abzuschliessen. Das ist so ziehmlich das einzige Kriterium, welches ich stelle.  Passat CC und CLS hatte ich mir auch angeschaut. Gefallen mir sehr gut. Sind aber auch so riesige Fahrzeuge. Davon wollt ich eigentlich etwas weg.  Der Kauf ist gegen Ende des Jahres bzw Januar angestrebt. Hoffe da passt der gewaehlte Zeitpunkt auch noch.



also ich bin kein diesel fan, und kenne mich mit dennen jetzt nicht so gut aus, aber die machen bei bmw soweit ich weiß keine probleme, oder haben irgendwelche krankheiten.
also das bmw cabrio wiegt gute , 1,7 tonnen mit entsprechender ausstattung mehr, da muss halt schon ein etwas größerer motor drin sein meiner meinung nach.
ich persöhnlich würde da kein 4zylinder nehmen. sondern zu den 6ern greifen, egal ob diesel oder benzin.


----------



## Beam39 (14. September 2013)

Ja, das wars du fatlace 

Aber sonst sehe ich das genauso. Bei der Laufleistung musst du dich fragen ob es wirklich sinnvoll wäre sich einen Diesel zuzulegen. Du musst bedenken dass Diesel im Falle von Reperaturen sehr sehr teuer werden können, weil so ein Motor einfach mit viel höherem Druck arbeitet als ein Benziner. Injektoren, Turbos, Dieselpumpen etc. sind alles Teile die richtig ins Geld gehen. Da wird der etwas geringere Verbrauch zum Benziner schnell wet-gemacht.

Außerdem musst du dir die Frage stellen ob du so nen Motor richtig fahren kannst/ willst, sprich jetzt vor allem bei kälter werdenden Temperaturen: Kannst du den Motor richtig warm fahren bist du ihn abstellst? Hast du bock das Auto kaltzufahren bzw. den Motor nachlaufen zu lassen?

Man kann solche Dinge natürlich auch ignorieren und es kann gut ausgehen, aber wer geht solch ein Risiko schon gerne ein?

Bei Cabrios würde ich dann natürlich noch speziell aufs Verdeck achten. Meine Freundin musste ihr Dach letztes Jahr bei BMW für 1300€ tauschen lassen, sehr unschön. Vor allem weil du eigentlich nur in eineVertragswerkstatt gehen kannst, die freien fassen sowas sehr ungern an.

Die Entscheidung liegt also bei dir.


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2013)

Verdeck neu lässt man vom Sattler machen, nicht von der Werkstatt. Kostet ~800€ und  wenn man vernünftig pflegt ist es eh fast nie nötig. Mein  Auto ist jetzt 13, hat das erste Verdeck und seit ~5Jahren keine Garage mehr von Innen gesehen.

Bei den Blechdächern muss man natürlich eh nur auf die Dichtungen achten(wenn man die nie fettet kann das aber schneller undicht werden als ein Stoffdach).


----------



## Zoon (14. September 2013)

Rein optisch tendiere ich zum A5 Cabrio, die ganzen Blechdach Kollegen schauen geschlossen furchtbar aus das Focus Cabrio offen wie geschlossen optischer Fail.
Gerade beim BMW E93 mit hellem Lack sieht man überall die Spalte im Dach vom Klappmechanismus ... ist zwar für die Funktion richtig und normal, sieht aber aus wie "kaputt" ...

Wennn ITPAssion mal wieder Online sein sollte kannste den zum A5 Cabrio gerne ausfragen ...


----------



## Beam39 (14. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Verdeck neu lässt man vom Sattler machen, nicht von der Werkstatt. Kostet ~800€ und  wenn man vernünftig pflegt ist es eh fast nie nötig. Mein  Auto ist jetzt 13, hat das erste Verdeck und seit ~5Jahren keine Garage mehr von Innen gesehen.
> 
> Bei den Blechdächern muss man natürlich eh nur auf die Dichtungen achten(wenn man die nie fettet kann das aber schneller undicht werden als ein Stoffdach).


 
Nicht wenn die Technik versagt, da kann ein Sattler nicht viel machen.


----------



## Dreamliner1978 (14. September 2013)

Hallo Forum.-)

Hier mal meine Karren

Ford Escort MK4 (Kofferaumausbau ist noch in Arbeit)
VW LT35 Camper
Mondeo ST200 Alltagskutsche


----------



## Olstyle (14. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn die Technik versagt, da kann ein Sattler nicht viel machen.


Natürlich, aber dann verbaut man auch kein neues Verdeck sondern wechselt einen Motor oder das Steuergerät.


----------



## watercooled (14. September 2013)

Dreamliner1978 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum.-)
> 
> Hier mal meine Karren
> 
> ...



Fährst du irgendwelche Crashrennen oder wozu brauchts den Rollkäfig


----------



## killer196 (14. September 2013)

Maximale sicherheit


----------



## Riverna (15. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Fährst du irgendwelche Crashrennen oder wozu brauchts den Rollkäfig


 
Vielleicht hat er mehr Leistung als 120PS? Gerade bei so einem alten Auto ist sowas nicht verkehrt... Vorallem was haben Käfige mit Crashrennen zu tun?


----------



## Beam39 (15. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber dann verbaut man auch kein neues Verdeck sondern wechselt einen Motor oder das Steuergerät.


 
Damit waren ja jene Motoren und Pumpen gemeint, ich dachte man versteht mich wenn ich es mit "Verdeck" verallgemeiner


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2013)

Dreamliner1978 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum.-)
> 
> Hier mal meine Karren
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht warum aber Dein Escort gefällt mir irgendwie auch wenn ich das Auto sonst (in der Standardausführung) hässlich finde


----------



## Dreamliner1978 (15. September 2013)

Hallo!

@keinnick: Das ist genau so,der Escort MK4 ist nicht das attraktivste Fahrzeug,aber wenn man ein bisschen Hand anlegt sieht der schön aus - ist natürlich auch immer Geschmackssache

@all: Der Escort ist ein reines Showfahrzeug und da gehört ein Überrollbügel je nach Style einfach auch dazu.Fahrzeug hat Baujahr 1987 und hat original 96000km

Ach ja,zu guter letzt hier noch mein Oldtimer

Ist ein Ford Escort MK1 Lotus Twin Cam Bj. 1970 - ein GB Import

Ist neben der PC Technik auch ein grosses Hobby von mir


----------



## Riverna (15. September 2013)

Ich brauch unbedingt ein Gewindefahrwerk im Sommerauto, muss hinten einfach etwas runter.  Die Woche hole ich Auto Nr.3 ab, welcher auch gleich in die neue und größere Halle gestellt wird. Bin gespannt wann ich mit der Karre auf das erste Driftevent fahren kann. Von Donnerstag bis gestern Abend waren wir auf dem Nürburgring Driftcup 2013. Meine Verlobte ist das erste mal im Drifer mitgefahren und es hat ihr sogar Spaß gemacht. Werd ihr wohl zu Weihnachten ein Training bei der Driftschule schenken.


----------



## der_yappi (15. September 2013)

Wie siehts Samstags eig. auf der IAA aus?
Kommt man da gut durch und sieht was, oder ist da die Hölle los?


----------



## Beam39 (15. September 2013)

Wird bestimmt, so wie immer am Wochenende, die Hölle los sein. Hab das hier schon mal gesagt gehabt, glaub ich, aber das ist auch der Grund warum ich solche Messen (leider) meide (muss), da mir bei sonem Getümmel und Gequetsche schnell die Sicherungen durchbrennen.

Kann mich auch irren und es ist mittlerweile nicht mehr so schlimm, dann wärs mal wieder cool auf sone Messe zu fahren.


----------



## watercooled (15. September 2013)

War vorhin bei ner Freundin, sie hat sich nen A1 gekauft mit 8000km drauf.
Sie meinte sie dürfe 30000km kein Vollgas geben da das schlecht für den Motor sei.
Ich meinte dann nur sie könne ruhig eine null wegstreichen und da das Auto bereits 8000 draufhat könne sie Vollgas geben wie sie wolle.

Denkt ihr sie hat mir das geglaubt? Nö 

Ich meinte dann sie müsse bei ihrer Jahreslaufleistung dann ja 3 Jahre lang das Auto schonen.
Da schaute sie zwar etwas komisch aber geglaubt hat sies mir immernoch nicht


----------



## roadgecko (15. September 2013)

Manche glauben halt alles, was der Verkäufer sagt. 
Ich für meinen Teil werde meinen, sofern er denn kommt bis 1.000 km schonen und dann immer weiter ans Limit führen


----------



## watercooled (15. September 2013)

1500km sagen ja die meisten Hersteller. 
Wobei das heute glaube ich auch nicht mehr soooo brutal wichtig ist wie noch vor 30 Jahren oder?
Ich meine man hat ja viel geringere Fertigungstoleranzen und die Motoren landen ja schon im Werk auf dem Prüfstand...

Edit: Nein halt Stop. Die Diskussion haten wir schonmal....


----------



## Riverna (15. September 2013)

Man fährt einen Motor trotzdem eine Zeit ein, machen wir mit neu aufgebauten Motoren auch.


----------



## watercooled (15. September 2013)

Jo, wer vernünftig ist macht das.

Muss man einen Motor eigentlich auch nach einem neuen Mapping mit ner evt veränderten Nockenwelle schonen?


----------



## Beam39 (15. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie siehts Samstags eig. auf der IAA aus?
> Kommt man da gut durch und sieht was, oder ist da die Hölle los?



Hab grad nen Kumpel getroffen der heute dort war. Soll rappel-voll gewesen sein und wirklich besonderes solls auch nicht gegeben haben. Hat mir paar Bilder gezeigt und drauf waren halt die üblichen Verdächtigen: Bugatti, Mercedes mit SLS und S-Klasse Coupe, Audi mit diesem Sondermodell und BMW soll völlig langweilig und leer gewesen sein.

Hol dir übernächste Woche ne Zeitschrift, kannste dir alles in Ruhe angucken ohne dich durch Menschenmassen quetschen zu müssen 

E: Ich frag mich aber wieso dieser Bugatti-Stand auf jeder Messe so interessant für die Menge ist. Die stellen seit Jahren immer wieder dasselbe Fahrzeug aus in verschiedenen Farben und "Editionen".. Keine Frage das ist unglaubliche Technik in Form eines Autos, aber das Ding ist ja nicht erst seit Gestern auf dem Markt sodass das Auto oder die Daten einen immer wieder aufs Neue überraschen könnten.

Wäre für mich nur interessant wenn man den selber fahren dürfte


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. September 2013)

@ Dreamliner1978 : Verdammt schei*e, wo ist der Like-Button in diesem Thema ?


----------



## Riverna (15. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jo, wer vernünftig ist macht das.
> 
> Muss man einen Motor eigentlich auch nach einem neuen Mapping mit ner evt veränderten Nockenwelle schonen?


 
Muss man nicht, sollte man schon. Meiner wurde vor dem Mappen jetzt 500 Kilometer mit Serieneinstellungen gefahren. Zum Mappen wird er nur paar mal im Stand laufen ohne Last, dann wird er abgestimmt und danach vorsichtig über 2000 Kilometer langsam eingefahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 1500km sagen ja die meisten Hersteller.


 
Heutzutage musst du ein Auto eigentlich nicht mehr einfahren. Ein G7 GTI beispielsweise wird schon im Werk mehrere Minuten voll belastet um die Antriebseinheit zu testen.


----------



## Seeefe (16. September 2013)

Mein Jazz macht momentan irgendwie mucken  

Da fahr ich, alles ganz normal, schalte vom 4 in den 5 Gang un plötzlich leuchtet die Motorkontrolleuchte, und im Display erscheint "System bitte prüfen"... das hatte der vor 2 Wochen schonmal. 

Das komische ist nur, das beim ersten mal die Lampe und Info am nächsten morgen verschwunden waren. 

An sich fährt der Wagen aber, wie er soll, merke nicht das irgendetwas nicht so läuft wie es sollte  Naja muss man wohl mal etwas beobachten.


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Wenn meiner wenigstens mal was melden würde . Läuft wenn er kalt is wie nen Stück ******* (Üble Drehzahlschwankungen, Ruckeln, Hohe Leerlaufdrehzahl), sobald er wärmer is schnurrt er wie nen Kätzchen und hat die 1200km am Wochenende ohne jedes Problem überstanden - abgesehen vom anfänglichen Bocken nach nem längeren Stop anner Raststätte...


----------



## watercooled (16. September 2013)

Ich kann mich nur immer wieder wiederholen. Du brauchst nen Diesel


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2013)

Ach, aufm Rückweg standen die 5,5l/100km im Display . Aufm Hinweg, naja: Da sind wir mit drei Autos gefahren und der, der wusste wo es lang geht fährt A4 S-line TDI, ist vorausgefahren und hat nen ziemlich schweren Fuß... Da war die Tankfüllung dann durch . Aber bei ihm auch .


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. September 2013)

@Dreamliner1978
Nette Autos hast du da, auch wenn ich sie jetzt wohl nicht unbedingt kaufen würde 

@Rivera
Mir gefällt die Farbkombo von deinem "Alltagsauto", ich hätte ihn aber wohl in grau Metallic lackiert. 

@der_yappi

Ich bin Mittwoch auf der IAA, kann ja dann berichten wie voll es war. 

---- 

Ich war gestern im Automuseum bei Sinsheim, war rein spontan. Unwissentlich war da so ein kleines Renault RS- und BMW 2002 treffen. Da musste ich irgendwie ein wenig an Scholle denken. 
Waren recht schöne Autos dabei, auch wenn die Renault Tuningbuden teils  aussahen 

Ach und dann stand am Ende noch ein R8 GT neben mir, an sich bin ich ja nicht so der Fan von diesen Autos aber live sah der schon echt hammer aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (16. September 2013)

Steht die Concorde noch? 

Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin. Das letzte mal war dort nen Harley Treffen.


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im Automuseum bei Sinsheim, war rein spontan. Unwissentlich war da so ein kleines Renault RS- und BMW 2002 treffen. Da musste ich irgendwie ein wenig an Scholle denken.
> Waren recht schöne Autos dabei, auch wenn die Renault Tuningbuden teils  aussahen



Danke! ;0)


----------



## Topper_Harley (16. September 2013)

Du hast ja keine "tuningbude"


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Steht die Concorde noch?
> 
> Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin. Das letzte mal war dort nen Harley Treffen.


 
Na klar, schaust du Bild 2


----------



## Seeefe (16. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn meiner wenigstens mal was melden würde . Läuft wenn er kalt is wie nen Stück ******* (Üble Drehzahlschwankungen, Ruckeln, Hohe Leerlaufdrehzahl), sobald er wärmer is schnurrt er wie nen Kätzchen und hat die 1200km am Wochenende ohne jedes Problem überstanden - abgesehen vom anfänglichen Bocken nach nem längeren Stop anner Raststätte...


 
Wie ichs mir dachte  Vorhin war die Meldung wieder weg...  Ich versteh den Wagen eh ab und zu nicht  

An Tag X gleite ich förmlich über die Straßen, an Tag Y denke ich, was hat der Wagen den wieder, das der irgendwie so unruhig läuft


----------



## Seabound (17. September 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine "tuningbude"



Noch nicht ;0)


----------



## watercooled (17. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Noch nicht ;0)



Dein ATU ESD kommt ja erst morgen


----------



## Topper_Harley (17. September 2013)

Ja und vieleicht auch noch ein billig Gewinde aus Ebay, dazu ein paar GFK Spoiler und das ganze garniert mit sackschweren Dotz Felgen ( oder anderem gelumpe nach Wahl) 

Nenee, einen RS Cup lässt man so wie er ist, wird alles nur schlechter durch herumgebastle! 

Noch ein Klassiker 

http://data.motor-talk.de/data/gall...s-bmw-assi-tuning-set-4015160082175108268.jpg


----------



## Seabound (17. September 2013)

Ich hab mir ca. vor 3 Wochen saubillige und sicherlich sackschwere Borbetfelgen a 95 € das Stück für die Karre gekauft. 

Im Frühjahr kommt vielleicht ne Tieferlegung rein, aber das wars erst mal.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. September 2013)

So, Freunde des guten Geschmacks; es geht weiter 

Der Wagen bekam eine Leistungsspritze. M3, C63 und Co. können kommen 

Danach wurde er optisch noch ein wenig verändert; dass Dach wurde in Carbon bezogen und an der Frontscheibe strahlt der Name meines Tuners in Form eines Sonnenkeils.

Das Bilstein B16 wartet auf seinen Einsatz und wird in Verbindung mit neuen Motorsportfelgen an den Wagen angepasst.
Er soll letztlich ein wenig bulliger wirken 

Fortsetzung folgt...

LG
Mike


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2013)

Das mit dem bullig hat schonma 1a geklappt! :0)


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das mit dem bullig hat schonma 1a geklappt! :0)


 
Nicht wahr


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2013)

M3, C63 & Co...

Mutige Worte! Was leistet der Wagen jetzt, also PS, NM, 0-100, Endgeschwindigkeit?
Und was mich auch sehr interessiert... der Verbrauch?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. September 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> M3, C63 & Co...
> 
> Mutige Worte! Was leistet der Wagen jetzt, also PS, NM, 0-100, Endgeschwindigkeit?
> Und was mich auch sehr interessiert... der Verbrauch?


 
Du hast richtig gelesen, sie können kommen. Was dann passiert, lasse ich mal unkommentiert, da ich mich mit solchen Autos nicht messe 

Verbrauch ist gesunken, d.h. 11, 5 l bei 70% AB und der Rest Land.
Endgeschwindigkeit bis Tachoende ~280 km/h. 
Da der Wagen einen cw-Wert eines Tanklasters besitzt, kann man sich vlt.denken, welche Power anliegt


----------



## Murdoch (18. September 2013)

So ein Unsinn. 

Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln dass du jemals nen 63er Kompressor gefahren bist.

Das Drehmoment was die Kompressormotoren Stämmen zerfetzen dumme Sprüche ganz schnell in der Luft. 

Bei Tests war die kraft teilweise so enorm dass selbst kurven überlegene Fahrzeuge keine Chance hatten. 

Oder zusammen gefasst.... Typischer Neid... Ein aktueller AMG ist eben teuer und viele träumen davon mal was ebenbürtiges zu fahren. 

Und ja... Ich habe bereits amgs gefahren, besessen, zerlegt und die vor und Nachteile der Antriebe kennen gelernt. 

Schon alleine der Sound lässt die meisten anderen Autos lächerlich wirken. 

By the way zu deiner Rechnung :

jeder a8 4.0 quattro Diesel schafft 270 locker wenn vmax raus ist und das Ding wiegt 2 Tonnen hat allrad und ist nen Klotz. Der 4 Liter hat nur 270 PS. Also...  Sonderlich viel kann deiner ja nicht haben nach der Rechnung.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2013)

btw was hat denn die Endgeschwindigkeit mit dem Gewicht zu tun? Ah richtig - nix!
und wie war das mit dem Drehmoment? auch nix, richtig...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. September 2013)

Ui,auf so einen Oberschlauen wie dich habe ich gewartet 

Komisch das selbst die Fahrer im AMG/RS-Forum wissen,was passiert,wenn der RS gemacht ist ^^
Selbst Porsche GT3 Fahrer wissen, warum sie auf der Nordschleife dem RS nicht entkommen...

Steht das iwo,dass der AMG in Grund und Boden gefahren wird - Moment,ich finde es gerade nicht...weils nirgends steht,du Komiker. 
Ja,auch ich als Billig-Ford-Fahrer (entnehme ich jetzt mal als Essenz deiner Aussage) durfte den C63 BS fahren -da staunst du,was ? 

Bist du gefrustet,weil du mit nem langweiligen A8 jede Woche auf der linke Spur angeblinkt wirst oder fährst gar Opel Corsa A und bist Stolz drauf? Wayne-jedem das seine 

Vlt. finde ich es aber auch einfach nur geil, ein Auto zu besitzen, welches so manch höherpreisiges Gefährt ärgern kann...wow,dass ist der Grund-ich habe es gerade selbst bemerkt ^^

Möchtest du auf diesem Niveau weiter diskutieren ?!? ich glaube nicht


----------



## killer196 (18. September 2013)

Ist doch jedem das seine. Ein RS geht schon in der serie recht ordentlich. Getunt geht da mit sicherheit einiges mehr. Und ausserdem war glaube ich nicht die rede von der vmax, sondern von den allgemeinen fahreigenschaften 

Übrigens: die farbe des RS ist sehr geil


----------



## Murdoch (18. September 2013)

Ui da ist aber einer angepisst. 

Deine Reaktion gibt mir recht 

Im Internet kann immer jeder viel erzählen. Was ich für Autos habe oder nicht habe tut nix zur Sache. Warum auch. Kann ja hier schreiben was ich lustig bin.  merkst was? 

Für dich bin ich auch gerne erst 16 und fahre Fahrrad, wenn das dein Ego wieder lachen lässt. 

Lachnummer so oder so in jeden Fall.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. September 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ui da ist aber einer angepisst.
> 
> Deine Reaktion gibt mir recht
> 
> ...


 
Die einzige Lachnummer hier bist du mit deinen Kommentaren. Klingt sehr nach Neid


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ui da ist aber einer angepisst.
> 
> Deine Reaktion gibt mir recht


 
Seine Reaktion gibt dir nicht recht, schlicht und ergreifend weil du dich hier zum Kasper machst. Ein gemachter RS kann sehr wohl mit einem M3, C63 und Co mithalten.


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2013)

Ist trotzdem kein Grund für Julez persönlich zu werden wie in seinem letzten Beitrag... Das schränkt die Glaubwürdigkeit doch unnötig ein (ohne jetzt seine Aussagen bewerten zu wollen) . 

@Julez: Du warst nicht zufällig vor ein paar Wochen mal in Braunschweig und Umgebung unterwegs? Mit ist nämlich ein RS in genau der Farbe inkl Beklebung (auf die ich leider genauso wenig wie aufs Kennzeichen geachtet habe) entgegengekommen.


----------



## Zoon (18. September 2013)

ein bissel Motivation für Scholle:

Renault Megane RS 500 PS - Nurburgring Nordschleife 7'51 by Dijon Auto Racing - YouTube


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem kein Grund für Julez persönlich zu werden wie in seinem letzten Beitrag... Das schränkt die Glaubwürdigkeit doch unnötig ein (ohne jetzt seine Aussagen bewerten zu wollen) .
> 
> @Julez: Du warst nicht zufällig vor ein paar Wochen mal in Braunschweig und Umgebung unterwegs? Mit ist nämlich ein RS in genau der Farbe inkl Beklebung (auf die ich leider genauso wenig wie aufs Kennzeichen geachtet habe) entgegengekommen.


 
Er hat sich nur dem Niveau angepasst


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. September 2013)

Ohne jemandem Recht geben zu wollen oder mich gar einzumischen:
mir hätte es auch besser gefallen, wenn auf die konkrete Frage nach Leistung und Drehmoment auch eine konkrete Antwort 
gekommen wäre.
Solche Aussagen wie " in dem und dem Forum wissen die Bescheid", "der und der kann kommen" etc verleiten nun mal extrem
zu Streitgesprächen. Wenn ich einen AMG fahren würde, fühlte ich mich auch leicht angepisst ...

Also, Zahlen auf den Tisch.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. September 2013)

Warum fühlst du dich angepisst, wenn jemand anderes ein schnelleres Auto hat oder es gar wagt das zu behaupten? Ist denn schon Brunftzeit? Hier hat jemand viel Geld Zeit und Mühe in seinen Ford gesteckt und ist aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen Stolz darauf. Das ist doch in Ordnung und kann auch so erstmal stehen bleiben. Ob der jetzt tatsächlich besser geht, als die angesprochenen Serienautos oder nicht ist doch völlig wurscht, da verstehe ich die Aufregung definitiv nicht.

Es sollte doch jedem normal tickenden Menschen egal sein, wenn jemand anderes ein Auto hat, das dem eigenen davon fährt - auch einem AMG Fahrer. Es gibt  praktisch immer jemanden, der ein schnelleres Auto hat, zumindest solange man keinen Bock vom Format eines La Ferrari o.ä. hat.


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> ein bissel Motivation für Scholle:
> 
> Renault Megane RS 500 PS - Nurburgring Nordschleife 7'51 by Dijon Auto Racing - YouTube


 
Wirklich ordentlich. Ich geb mir Mühe. ;o) Kannte ich schon aus dem Sportrenaultforum, da gibts einen extra Thread zu dem Auto. "Die verrückten Franzosen...", oder so. Geiles Gerät, hält aber in der Konfiguration sicher nicht lange! 




So, wer hat als erster die Winterschluffen drauf? Ääätsch, meine Frau.  Der Twingo hat heute Tüv und bei der Gelegenheit montieren wir die Winterreifen.


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. September 2013)

So ein gemachter RS wird wohl im normalfall zwischen ca. 345 (chip,, aga)  und 400 PS ( +llk, lader)  liegen, je nach dem wieviel Geld in die Hand genommen wird.  

Und wenn der Geldbeutel groß genug ist gibts nach oben nicht viele Grenzen! 

Und damit kann mann schon richtig rabautz machen! 

Geile Sache!


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2013)

Klar kann man das. Der RS ist ja von Haus aus schon ein ordentliches Auto. Auf Landstraßen und auf vielen Rennstrecken wird er einen AMG auch ebenbürtig/überlegen sein, aber nicht auf der Bahn!

Selbst ein GT3 hat ab 250 schon zu gucken, mit einem Serien 63er mit zu ziehen. Wie der RS beispielsweise von 250-320 da mitziehen kann... keine Ahnung. Ich denke, da wird er wohl zurückstecken.

Man sollte halt immer dazu schreiben, welchen genauen Bereich man im Kopf hat.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. September 2013)

murdi, da ich ja die Lachnummer bin,habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht,und ca.1sek im Inet recherchiert und folgendes gefunden:

Ford Focus RS vs Mercedes c63 AMG - YouTube

FOCUS RS VS MERCEDES BENZ AMG - YouTube

Um mal kurz deinen Horizont zu erweitern  AMG muss nicht immer das Maß aller Dinge sein...  und das sage ICH als AMG-Liebhaber!

Jetzt setz dich wieder vor deinen Lappy;überleg,wie du dich zum Affen machen kannst und trink dir nen Tee-das beruhigt ungemein 
Sry, dass ich nen wunden Punkt getroffen habe...selbst mit 9FF Fahrern kann ich mich gechillter unterhalten,als mit dir.

Ich freue mich für dich,dass du dich im Recht fühlst  *lassunsFreundesein* ^^


Wenn es am schönsten ist,soll man bekanntlich aufhören 

@nfsgame; den Wagen mit dieser Folierung (Autohaus-Sonderedition) gab/gibt es weltweit nur 2mal. Leider versuche ich vergebens seit 2010,den Zwillingsbruder zu finden. Anscheinend gibt es ihn nicht mehr, da keiner der fast 4500 Forums-Mitglieder ihn jemals gesehen hat 

Zwillingsbruder:
Ford Focus RS 2009 - 25 Juli 2009 - Autogespot

Für sachdienliche Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2013)

Nicht schlecht, was der RS so stemmt. Der hat nicht ohne Grund so viele Fans.

Edit: erstes Video

Besonders schnell sind die da nicht! Erst hab ich mich nur wegen der Spur gewundert. Einer links, einer rechts, in der Mitte langsamere, komisch. Und vor allem: SAU GEFÄHRLICH! Idiot!
Dann ist mir jedenfalls aufgefallen wie langsam die großen Schilder da über der Schallschutzwand vorbei ziehen. Wirklich komisch!

Ich denke, der C63 hat sich grob an die Richtgeschwindigkeit gehalten und der Ford einfach nur immer etwas mehr Gas gegeben.
Solche Videos gibt's viele.


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2013)

"Neues" Traumauto!

Lotus Exige S

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFJIgHbGCQg


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2013)

Schönes Teil! Ist das eigentlich komplett neu, oder basiert der auf der Elise?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. September 2013)

Scholle,sry für den Nebeneinsteiger,aber hast du /  machst du an deinem noch was?

Da steckt noch ne Menge Potential drin 

Auf dem Ring fast noch geiler als der Focus...super,der Gerät


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2013)

Nein. Erst ist nix geplant. Im Frühjahr vielleicht etwas tiefer. Mehr aber nicht. Mal schauen.


----------



## winner961 (18. September 2013)

Schon das du wieder zurück bist julez. 

Und ja AMG baut sehr schöne Autos aber das Maß sind sie nicht. Auch wenn sich ein AMG C63 sehr gut fahren lässt sogar für einen Fahranfänger aber man sollte alle Hilfen anlassen.

PS: Der RS ist richtig gut geworden.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nein. Erst ist nix geplant. Im Frühjahr vielleicht etwas tiefer. Mehr aber nicht. Mal schauen.


 
Tiefer geht immer. Du wirst es nicht bereuen  m

@winner. Danke schön  jeder normale Autofreak muss den AMG geil finden. Die Soundkulisse erinnert schon stark an eine Oper,nur noch geiler ^^


----------



## winner961 (18. September 2013)

Die Soundkulisse eines C63 ist wirklich schön ich dürfte letztens mal den Test der SLS Abgasanlage gehört das ist ein richtiger ohrorgasmus und das sag ich als sehr großer BMW Fan. Aber noch geiler hört sich ein G65 an


----------



## 1821984 (18. September 2013)

Ich mag den typischen AMG sound vom 6.3l irgendwie nicht hören. Zu künstlich. Ich weis jetzt gra nicht wie sich die 5,5l Turbos anhören aber der C63 gefällt mir vom Ton her nicht so. Da sind Hemi`s egal ob alt oder neu einfach das Maß der Dinge wie ich finde.

Und ich höre jeden Tag die AMG-Motoren


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2013)

Genau deswegen!

Mein Nachbar ist Ami-schrauber und ich kann die Teile auch nicht mehr hören.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. September 2013)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Selbst Porsche GT3 Fahrer wissen, warum sie auf der Nordschleife dem RS nicht entkommen...


 
Wenn ein Porsche GT3 Fahrer sein Fahrzeug beherrscht, fährt dort auch kein gemachter RS mit Semis hinterher. Ein Serien (997) GT3 fährt auf dem Ring eine 7:40


----------



## Beam39 (18. September 2013)

Jo, um nem GT3 o.Ä. in seinem Revier (!!) etwas anhaben zu können brauchts etwas mehr als nen gemachten RS, das finde selbst ich zu optimistisch  Aber c63 oder gar m3 dürften dem Focus in der Tat nicht viel entgegenzusetzen haben. Nen m3 pusten sogar gemachte 135i' s oder 335i' s weg, das ist ja nichts Neues.

Scholle wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich der Garantie wegen zurückhalten müssen, verständlich.

Aber ansonsten auf jeden Fall kuhles Gefährt.


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2013)

Ich bin auch schneller als ein M3... leider reicht es bei mir nur für den E30 M3  Mit viel Glück eventuell auch für den 3L M3 ausm E36, aber das wird schon arg knapp.


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Scholle wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich der Garantie wegen zurückhalten müssen, verständlich.


 
Naja, ich mag mein Auto so wies ist. Ich mag da nicht rumbasteln. Auch nix tunen oder so. Das ist gut so, wie das ist. Ich mag noch nicht mal Aufkleber aufem Auto, wenn ich ehrlich bin... 

Das Einzige, was jetzt anders kommt, sind die 95 € Borbetfelgen für die Winterreifen. Ansonsten bleibt die Karre stock. Bis auf tiefer vielleicht halt mal irgendwann.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (19. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, ich mag mein Auto so wies ist. Ich mag da nicht rumbasteln. Auch nix tunen oder so. Das ist gut so, wie das ist. Ich mag noch nicht mal Aufkleber aufem Auto, wenn ich ehrlich bin...
> 
> Das Einzige, was jetzt anders kommt, sind die 95 € Borbetfelgen für die Winterreifen. Ansonsten bleibt die Karre stock. Bis auf tiefer vielleicht halt mal irgendwann.


 
Immer der Linie treu bleiben, gut so 
Wie gesagt, das I-Tüpfelchen wäre noch ein Gewinde. Bekomme immer Schnappatmung, wenn ich den jungen Mann ausm Nachbardorf mit seinem Megane Rs und Gewinde auf Anschlag sehe. Pornös


----------



## Zoon (19. September 2013)

So ein C63 AMG Edition 507 wer führ mich auch der Traum Dailydriver .. leider habe ich keine eigene Ölbohrinsel im Garten ...


----------



## Mosed (19. September 2013)

So, BMW hat den Ölabscheider in der Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung getauscht - leider auf meiner Kosten, aber eventuell ist der Ölverbrauch jetzt niedriger. Bei manch anderem Motor der Art hat das wohl geholfen.


----------



## der_yappi (19. September 2013)

Was für einen Motor hast du im BMW drin?

Ich hab gedacht das VW mit den 1.4 TwinChargern da allein ist mit dem Öldurst - zumindest in den "kleinen" Modellreihen a la Ibiza, Polo und Fabia

Bei mir wurde da nämlich vor etwa 2 Wochen nämlich auch der Kurbelwellengehäusentlüftungsschlauch getauscht um dem Öldurst entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. September 2013)

War wie gesagt auf der IAA und hab ein paar Fotos gemacht. Insgesamt war es wirklich sehr sehr voll, habe allerdings auch nichts anderes erwartet. Am Wochenende würde ich allerdings nicht freiwillig hingehen. 
Hab zum ersten mal den i8 live gesehen, der sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, im Gegensatz zu den Bildern. Ist wohl so ein Auto was man live sehen muss, ist aber Geschmackssache. Die i3s fahren hier ja schon sehr häufig rum.


----------



## Lee (19. September 2013)

Ich find ja die i Serie von BMW klasse. Aber richtig pornös ist einfach der neue Ford Mondeo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. September 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Aber richtig pornös ist einfach der neue Ford Mondeo


 
Zum


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. September 2013)

Warum zum ?

Wie wirkt sich die Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung auf Ölverbrauch aus?


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. September 2013)

Jaja über Geschmack lässt sich wunderbar streiten, das kennen wir ja schon 

@Fotoexperten

Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks bei der LED Beleuchtung an den Fahrzeugen? Das lässt sich irgendwie nicht so gut ablichten oder wirkt dann leicht verschwommen. ISO anders wählen? 
Oder geht da einfach aufgrund der Lichtwellenform der LEDs nichts?

---

Achso und das dürfte wohl den wenigsten aufgefallen sein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bald ist es so weit...


----------



## Mosed (19. September 2013)

In der Entlüftung ist ein Ölabscheider. Wenn der defekt ist gelangt Öl mit in den Ansaugtrakt und wird verbrannt.


----------



## Beam39 (19. September 2013)

Ich finds schon heftig wie schnell das zZ voran geht mit den Scheinwerfern. LED ist noch relativ frisch aufm Markt und schon kommt Laserlight, find ich gut


----------



## watercooled (19. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> (...)und schon kommt Laserlight, find ich gut



Was ist das denn?


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich finds schon heftig wie schnell das zZ voran geht mit den Scheinwerfern. LED ist noch relativ frisch aufm Markt und schon kommt Laserlight, find ich gut


In letzter Zeit schon, wobei es noch ein wenig dauern wird, bis man es dann wirklich optional bestellen kann, zumindest wenn man einen i8 kauft. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?


 


> Per Definition unterscheidet sich Laserlicht sehr deutlich vom Sonnenlicht oder anderen bislang bekannten Lichtquellen. Laserlicht ist monochromatisch, das heißt, es besteht nur aus einer Wellenlänge. Zudem ist es kohärent, das heißt es schwingt synchron. So kann es ein nahezu paralleles Lichtbündel hoher Leuchtdichte liefern, das tausendmal intensiver als bei herkömmlichen LEDs ist. Mit diesen Eigenschaften lassen sich beim Einsatz von Laserlicht im Fahrzeugscheinwerfer völlig neue Funktionen realisieren. Zudem lässt sich im Vergleich zu LED-Scheinwerfern durch die hohe Systemeffizienz des Laserlichts der Energieverbrauch noch einmal mehr als halbieren. Kurz gesagt: Laserlicht spart Treibstoff.
> 
> Mögliche Risiken für Menschen und Lebewesen aufgrund der hohen Lichtintensität des Laserlichts bestehen beim Einsatz dieser Lichtquelle im PKW nicht. Das liegt u. a. daran, dass das Laserlicht nicht direkt ausgestrahlt, sondern erst passend für den Einsatz im Straßenverkehr umgewandelt wird. Das Ergebnis ist somit ein sehr helles, weißes, für die Augen sehr angenehmes Licht mit einem sehr geringen Energiebedarf.


----------



## Zoon (19. September 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Aber richtig pornös ist einfach der neue Ford Mondeo



Brauchen die nur noch ein Werk um das Auto hier anbieten zu können   den sollte es schon ein Jahr lang geben da man aber den Standort Belgien geschlossen hat schön in eigene Knie geschossen.

Vom Design hier ist der Mondeo nämlich mal wider ein Ford der mir gefällt


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2013)

Cool hab eine von den seltenen Einzeldrossenklappen-Ansaugbrücken für die SR20 Motoren bekommen. Damit kann ich eventuell noch etwas mehr rausholen als die geplanten 250PS


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Jaja über Geschmack lässt sich wunderbar streiten, das kennen wir ja schon
> 
> @Fotoexperten
> 
> ...


 
Zwei Möglichkeiten: 


Dynamikumfang des Sensors zu gering (oder mangelhafte Kenntnisse in der RAW-Verarbeitung um den Dynamikumfang zu nutzen)
Reflexionen (->Polfilter und viele Versuche + evtl Zusammenfügen, wiederum viel Arbeit in PS )


----------



## Beam39 (20. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?


 
Naja, Laserlight halt, erklärt sich doch von selbst, oder?  Ist halt ne komplett neue Scheinwerfertechnologie die Auf Lasertechnik zurückgreift.

Ich hab heute nen S1 Erlkönig gesehen    Ich würd echt gern wissen wieviel ps der bekommt.. Ich schätze der wird irgendwo bei 210ps liegen, da die aktuell stärkste Motorisierung ja der 1.4 tfsi mit 185ps ist. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte würde ich echt gern wissen wie sie die Traktionsprobleme in den Griff bekommen wollen, welche ja schon beim 1.4 tfsi für erheblichen Schlupf sorgen bei Volllast.


----------



## winner961 (20. September 2013)

So wie ich Audi kenne kommen vorne fette Reifen drauf und hinten dünne wie beim S3. Aber der sieht schick aus oder ?


----------



## Beam39 (20. September 2013)

Naja, ich würd ja sogar sagen das sie dem nen Quattro-Antrieb verpassen, aber da gibt es ja schon den A1-Quattro, mal gucken..

Wiegesagt, konnte nichts sehen war nen Erlkönig (sprich komplett verklebt) und es war 7 Uhr Morgens  Aber ich konnte halt sofort erkennen das es nen A1 ist und hab mir dann, als er die Kreuzung vor mir überquert hat, gedacht wieso die mit nem getarnten A1 rumfahren, bis ich die 4 Endrohre hinten gesehen hab.

Ich find den A1 allgemein schick wenn er das S-Line Paket etc. hat, fast alle meiner Kumpels sagen immer nur "Scheiss Auto, hässlich", dann stelle ich ihnen die Frage "Wär dir nen Corsa, Twingo oder Polo lieber?" und dann ist plötzlich Ruhe im Karton. 


Verstehe nicht was es an dem Auto so hässliches gibt das er von der Mehrheit so derbe in Grund und Boden geredet wird. Ich würde ihn jederzeit den genannten Konsorten vorziehen.

E: Hab grad gelesen das er 220ps bekommen soll, war also nicht so weit weg mit meiner Vermutung. Vom Allrad ist auch die rede, also dürfte sich das mit der Traktion erledigt haben. Zudem wirds der 2.0 TFSI was ich persönlich sehr gut finde, da der 1.4 einfach Crap ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. September 2013)

Schon der neue Motor vom Golf 7 GTI oder der alte mit kleiner Leistungsspritze ?
Ich finde den A1 (mit s line) auch richtig schön und 220PS vermutet keiner in so einem kleinen Auto.
Der einzige Nachteil ist halt, dass er eigentlich nur ein 2 Sitzer mit 2 Notsitzen ist.


----------



## 1821984 (20. September 2013)

Außer das man zum Preis von so einem A1 nur nen Corsa und nen Twingo kaufen kann ist alles toll. Finde den Audi jetzt auch nicht so überragend und wenn man dann noch die typischen Audipreise dazu nimmt spielt so ein Auto eigentlich gar keine Rolle mehr.

Aber Die neue A-Klasse ist da genau so. halbwegs gut ausgestattet landet man bei einer A-Klasse immer bei 40.000€ und das für nen Kleinwagen. Und da wo nen Corsa OPC endet bekommt man bei den großen gerade das einstiegsmodell. Das wäre es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Mosed (20. September 2013)

Nur das zwischen der Materialanmutung und dem Innenraum-Aussehen eines Corsa/Twingo zu einem Audi Welten liegen. Zumindest ist nach meiner Meinung selbst ein Astra Innen ein Graus. Allein diese grobmotoriker-Hebel für Blinker usw. Fürchterlich. Zumindest sind die von diesem oberhäßlichen Grau weg beim Armaturenbrett im Astra und Insignia. Wer damals bloß auf die dämliche Idee gekommen ist grau zu benutzen. ^^

Aber es hat halt jeder andere Ansprüche an ein Auto.


----------



## Beam39 (20. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schon der neue Motor vom Golf 7 GTI oder der alte mit kleiner Leistungsspritze ?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich vermute schon das die zum Neuen greifen werden.

Die Sitze hinten sind nicht einmal Notsitze bei dem 2 Türer.. Nen Kumpel fährt den mit 185ps, ich dachte mir ich nehme mal testweise Hinten platz, er musste bei der nächsten Tanke wieder rausfahren weils katastrophal war  Kopffreiheit ist gleich NULL, von der Beinfreiheit her würds noch grade so gehen. Der hatte dann aber auch für paar Tage den gleichen als 4 Türer und bei dem gings Hinten sogar..

Ich bin mal auf die Fahrwerte gespannt, aber ganz so leicht wie er aussieht wird er glaub ich nicht. Der A1-Quattro wiegt unglaubiche 1.4 Tonnen, das is nen Masstschwein in meinen Augen..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf die Fahrwerte gespannt, aber ganz so leicht wie er aussieht wird er glaub ich nicht. Der A1-Quattro wiegt unglaubiche 1.4 Tonnen, das is nen Masstschwein in meinen Augen..


 
Hat mich damals auch gewundert, wo so viel Gewicht wegkommt 



Edit:

Bremsenbelüftung für den Z4 ist an der VA nun auch drann, morgen kommt die HA. Sieht nach nix aus, soll aber sehr gut funktionieren.  Der Trackday kann bald kommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 
> Dynamikumfang des Sensors zu gering (oder mangelhafte Kenntnisse in der RAW-Verarbeitung um den Dynamikumfang zu nutzen)
> Reflexionen (->Polfilter und viele Versuche + evtl Zusammenfügen, wiederum viel Arbeit in PS )


 
Dann werde ich mir mal Punkt eins genauer ansehen. Danke dir!


----------



## Beam39 (20. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat mich damals auch gewundert, wo so viel Gewicht wegkommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langt die Kühlung aufm Track etwa nich  Ich muss bei unserm Z4 auch mal Zündkerzen und paar Lenker tauschen hab aber zZ weder Lust noch Zeit.. ^^

BTW: Ist das nun dein Trackfahrzeug oder gehört der zur Familie und du misshandelst ihn für Tracks ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Langt die Kühlung aufm Track etwa nich  Ich muss bei unserm Z4 auch mal Zündkerzen und paar Lenker tauschen hab aber zZ weder Lust noch Zeit.. ^^
> 
> BTW: Ist das nun dein Trackfahrzeug oder gehört der zur Familie und du misshandelst ihn für Tracks ?


 
Er wird ... ab und zu ... misshandelt 
Die Belüftung muss sein, beim letzten Mal ist mit die HA Bremse leicht überhitzt ( bei nasser Fahrbahn ). Ist ein Nachbau vom Hockenheimring ( kurz ) in Papenburg und bei >3 schnellen Runden bei Trockenheit am Stück bzw. >5 bei Nässe ist ohne Belüftung die Bremse platt, da sehr viel beschleunigt und dann gleich wieder stark gebremst wird.


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2013)

Gestern ist ein Freund von mir vorbei gekommen und hatte von seiner Firma aus einen Mazda RX7 FD 245PS dabei. Komplett original, knapp 140.000 Kilometer gelaufen und Erstbesitzer. Wir sind dann eine Runde gefahren, fährt sich echt schön und drückt mächtig nach vorne. Lustig ist auch der Spritverbrauch von 20L wenn man "Spritsparend" fährt. Der Wagen soll nun vom Kunden verkauft werden und hat einen Wert von rund 32.000Euro. Das hat der Wagen damals zu Neupreisen wohl nicht gekostet. Schon heftig wie teuer die Autos geworden sind nur wegen dem Hype der durch die The Fast to Furios Filme enstanden sind, siehe Skyline R34.


----------



## watercooled (21. September 2013)

Wobei ich dem Sound eines Wankels nichts abgewinnen kann. Rein garnichts...


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2013)

Sound? 

Unser Kärcher klingt besser...


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2013)

Mit der richtigen Auspuffanlage klingt so ein Wankler schon ganz ordentlich, natürlich kein Vergleich zu einem 6 Zylinder und aufwärts. Auch ein 4 Zylinder Boxer Motor lacht da natürlich nur drüber...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. September 2013)

Belüftung für die HA-Bremse ist auch fertig. Glücklicherweise waren schon in einem Fahrwerksträger Löcher vorhanden, so konne ich die Rohre gut Befestigen und kann sie nach dem Trackday wieder rückstandslos entfernen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2013)

Du hast nicht ernsthaft vor ein Abflussrohr an das Auto zu tackern oder?


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2013)

Das bläst ein bissel Staub in die Bremse, ich bezweifle aber, dass das großartig kühlt. Sieht auf jeden Fall lustig aus!

Vor allem, warum willst du die Bremse hinten überhaupt kühlen? Wenn dann vorne. Hinten bringt doch garnix.


----------



## nfsgame (21. September 2013)

Vorne hatter doch schon (letzte Seite).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du hast nicht ernsthaft vor ein Abflussrohr an das Auto zu tackern oder?


 
Natürlich, ist die beste und einfachste Lösung 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das bläst ein bissel Staub in die Bremse, ich bezweifle aber, dass das großartig kühlt. Sieht auf jeden Fall lustig aus!
> 
> Vor allem, warum willst du die Bremse hinten überhaupt kühlen? Wenn dann vorne. Hinten bringt doch garnix.


 
Und ob das kühlt. Eine richtige Bremsenbelüftung funktioniert nicht anders  Der Veranstalter vom Trackday hat mir den Tipp gegeben ( fährt selbst die 24h im (eigenen) Audi R8 ). 
Er hat mir das so erklärt, dass sich in den Felgen die Luft während der Fahrt nicht großartig bewegt und so ein Winkel Fahrtwind durch die Felge drückt und für einem Luftstrom sorgt.
Und ja, die HA muss auch belüftet sein, da der Z4 auch hinten gut mitbremst ( auch aufgrund der Gewichtsverteilung )


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Überzeugt mich nicht wirklich! Du wirst schon wissen, was du machst.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Natürlich, ist die beste und einfachste Lösung


 
Einfachste mit Sicherheit, aber auch die beste? Irgendwie würde ich mir da definitiv etwas "hochwertigeres" einfallen lassen. Hat finde ich sowas von HT Rohr für die Frischluft Versorgung des offenen Sportluftfilters, dafür lacht man die Leute auch aus.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Einfachste mit Sicherheit, aber auch die beste? Irgendwie würde ich mir da definitiv etwas "hochwertigeres" einfallen lassen. Hat finde ich sowas von HT Rohr für die Frischluft Versorgung des offenen Sportluftfilters, dafür lacht man die Leute auch aus.


 
Das Gute daran ist aber, so lange das Auto nicht aufem Dach liegt, wird man die Belüftungen nicht sehen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2013)

Die Dinger sind nur bis zum Ende das Trackdays dran, also ist es mir ziemlich egal wie's ausschaut, solange es funktioniert 
Und ich hab keine Lust >200€ für eine Belüftung auszugeben, die vielleicht 5x pro Jahr angebaut wird.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Positives und Negatives:

1. Auto heut morgen erste mal ausgefahren. Tacho 268 bin ich vom Gas. Das Ding hat ordentlich Druck, selbst über 230 noch. 5.Gang geht ca. bis 220. 

2. Frontspoilerlippe ordentlich verkratzt und teilweise gebrochen beim frontal am Randstein parken. Auto ist irgendwie tiefer als gedacht.


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Frontspoilerlippe ordentlich verkratzt und teilweise gebrochen beim frontal am Randstein parken. Auto ist irgendwie tiefer als gedacht.


Ist mir zwar noch nicht passiert (auf Holz klopf), aber wenn ich außerhalb der gewohnten Strecken irgendwohin fahre, bin ich froh, wenn meine Freundin dabei ist.
Die darf dann immer aussteigen und nachsehen


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Ist ja nur die schwarze Plastiklippe unterhalb von der Frontschürze. Die ist drangeklippst und beweglich. Nicht schlimm. Andererseits hab ich mich bei Elia jetzt ma nach ner  Carbonlippe umgeschaut. Mal kucken.


----------



## der_yappi (22. September 2013)

Bei ELIA darftse bestimmt gut blechen...

Mein damaliger Twingo II 16V hatte vom Vorbesitzer Federn, Auspuff und Alus von ELIA drauf.
Dahinter steckten dann aber Eibach (stand glaub ich auf der Feder), Sebring und Alujet (stand so im Fahrzeugschein)


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Naja, geht noch. 

In Teilcarbon kostet das Teil bei ELIA 299 €. Kommt noch Montage dazu, find ich aber jetzt nicht so viel. :: nandodesign.de :: Einzelansicht

Jedenfalls hab ich nochmal bei meiner Lippe geschaut. Eigentlich sieht man fast nix. Wieder bissel zureckgezubbelt und gut ist. Dafür sind die Dinger ja da, dass die ab und an mal schleifen!


----------



## jUleZ_82 (22. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, geht noch.
> 
> In Teilcarbon kostet das Teil bei ELIA 299 €. Kommt noch Montage dazu, find ich aber jetzt nicht so viel. :: nandodesign.de :: Einzelansicht
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich nochmal bei meiner Lippe geschaut. Eigentlich sieht man fast nix. Wieder bissel zureckgezubbelt und gut ist. Dafür sind die Dinger ja da, dass die ab und an mal schleifen!


 
So eine Lippe ist optisch schon was feines 

...meine liegt noch verpackt im Keller umd sieht nach der Montage so aus:

Leider mit Gewinde auf unseren Straßen nicht fahrbar, selbst so ein schnöder Geschwindigkeitspöller wird zu ner Tortur 

Mein Kollege hat sich mit dieser Lippe den Frontspoiler abgerissen, er befuhr die Einfahrt seines Stammkaufhauses...


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2013)

Selbst mit nur 40mm tiefer hat meine Lippe (die VR6-Lippe - keine Diskussion, auch zum 1,4l passts optisch ) schon die ein oder andere Schramme abbekommen... 10mm tiefer und beim nächsten Kreuzen einer dieser runtergerockten Straßenbahnüberquerungen inner Stadt würde sie daneben liegen... Aufm Arbeitsweg sind teilweise echt bombentrichterähnliche Furchen im Asphalt .


----------



## jUleZ_82 (22. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Selbst mit nur 40mm tiefer hat meine Lippe (die VR6-Lippe - keine Diskussion, auch zum 1,4l passts optisch ) schon die ein oder andere Schramme abbekommen... 10mm tiefer und beim nächsten Kreuzen einer dieser runtergerockten Straßenbahnüberquerungen inner Stadt würde sie daneben liegen... Aufm Arbeitsweg sind teilweise echt bombentrichterähnliche Furchen im Asphalt .


 
Wohlgemerkt, meine Kollege und ich fahren H&R Federn mit "nur" 30mm. Das geht einfach nicht 
Wenn jetzt mein Gewinde reinkommt, kann man im Sommer einen auf Rasenmäher machen 


Ps.dann ist es mit unserer TÜV Bühne auch vorbei ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2013)

Da bin ich mit der neuen Frontschürze auch mal gespannt, die ist in der Mitte ca. 2cm tiefer und steht 5cm weiter vor als die Serienschürze. Die Staulippen vor den Rädern sind nun schon ziemlich angekratzt, obwohl Hartgummi. Das ist der Nachteil auf dem Land, man hat so viele schlechte Straßen und Einfahrten :-/


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2013)

Da lob ich mir meinen Dicken. Sieht so wirklich recht tief aus ...ist er aber glücklicherweise nicht. Da schleift nix.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2013)

Ich hab mit 7cm Bodenfreiheit absolut keine Probleme, bleib nirgends hängen und die Front ist auch kaum verkratzt. Ich setze lediglich am Kat gelegentlich auf... 
Heute habe ich endlich... nach Ewigkeiten den MR2 Turbo von meinem Bekannten fertig bekommen. Nicht nur das die Toyota Werkstatt den Zahnriemen falsch aufgezogen hat, nein sie haben Unterdruckschläuche beschädigt, Schellen nicht festgezogen, Motorlager nicht richtig angezogen... nein sie haben auch einen Entlüftungsnippel abgerissen so das er unter der Ansaugbrücke Falschluft gezogen hat. Dadurch lief der Wagen natürlich nicht ordentlich und hat einen LMM nach dem anderen gekillt. Vorhin hab ich ihn mal 1 Stunde warm laufen lassen... sehr gut. Nun noch Zündung einstellen, Drosselklappenpoti ausrichten und der Wagen kann wieder angemeldet werden. Bei der Toyota Werkstatt hat er (war in 3 Werkstätten) knapp 4500Euro bezahlt damit die Karre am Ende nicht mehr läuft. Bei mir waren es nun knapp 800Euro


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir meinen Dicken. Sieht so wirklich recht tief aus ...ist er aber glücklicherweise nicht. Da schleift nix.


 
Wir haben mit unserem F11 nur leichte Schwierigkeiten in unserer Tiefgarage. An der Rampe oben bekommst du keinen Finger zwischen Unterboden und Kante, aufgrund des Radstands, da heißt es immer schön langsam fahren. Zum Glück haben wir nur das Serienfahrwerk.


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2013)

Dabei ist der F11 doch deutlich höher als der E61. Das kann ich jeden Tag bei uns auf dem Firmenparkplatz sehen, wenn die ganzen 5er nebeneinander stehen (ist ein beliebtes Auto bei uns ). Ob ich meinen nächsten Wagen noch tieferlege, weiß ich aktuell nicht. Von Tag zu Tag wünsche ich mir ein klein wenig Komfort mehr. Ein M-Fahrwerk ist schon echt straff und sehr hart.

Glücklicherweise sind die Reifenquerschnitte beim F10/11 um 5% größer als noch beim E60/61. Das bietet mir vielleicht genau das, was mir jetzt gerade fehlt. Abwarten. Derzeit schwanke ich noch zwischen M550d und 535d, wobei das letztlich eine Preisfrage sein wird. In identischer Konfiguration kostet mich der nächste 535d 91.800€, der M550d rund 16.000€ mehr. Mal sehen, was die Händler an Prozenten geben - 15% sind durchaus drin, aber 20% wären meine Vorstellung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2013)

Zwischen 535d und M550d wäre mir der Leistungsunterschied zu gering, im Bezug auf die Mehrkosten. 
Zum Thema M-FW: Ich finde die nicht so klasse ( fahre selbst eins ). Sind hart und haben dafür zu viel Seitenneigung. Beim 1er scheinen die Federn das Problem zu sein, mit Eibach Federn ist das M-FW deutlich harmonischer.


----------



## Klutten (22. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ... Beim 1er scheinen die Federn das Problem zu sein, mit Eibach Federn ist das M-FW deutlich harmonischer.


 Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir an der Vorderachse auch H&R-Federn verbaut. Bei Geradeausfahrt sehr komfortabel, bei Kurvenfahrt deutlich bessere Abstützung und "relativ" wenig Seitenneigung. Wenn man das für ein 2-Tonnen-Fahrzeug so sagen kann.


----------



## Cleriker (23. September 2013)

Klutten, was fährst du noch mal?


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

535d E61 war das, oder?


----------



## Beam39 (23. September 2013)

Ist anscheinend ne alte BMW-Krankheit, ist bei meinem mit Standardfahrwerk nicht anders. Im Vergleich zu A6 oder E-Klasse knüppelhart aber geht in den Kurven genauso in die Knie.. Ist mir aber mittlerweile relativ egal. Der wird noch ein wenig gefahren und dann wirds Zeit für was Neues..


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Klutten, was fährst du noch mal?


 


nfsgame schrieb:


> 535d E61 war das, oder?


 
Richtig. In zwei Wochen wird der Kleine 4 Jahre alt und hat knapp 100.000km auf der Uhr. Ein F11 würde mich wirklich reizen, aber ein Jahr mehr E61 kann auch nicht schaden. Ist ja ein echt geniales Auto und macht jeden Tag wieder aufs Neue tierisch Spaß. Gerade was den Verbrauch angeht. Momentan fahre ich täglich 3 Etappen Autobahn von jeweils etwa 30-40km, dazu tagsüber Großstadtverkehr und verbrauche exakt 7,5l Diesel auf 100km. Gepaart mit der spaßbringenden Leistung ist das wirklich genial.



Beam39 schrieb:


> ... Im Vergleich zu A6 oder  E-Klasse knüppelhart aber geht in den Kurven genauso in die Knie.



S-Line-Fahrwerke sind nicht minder hoppelig und hart, lediglich Mercedes ist da deutlich komfortabler abgestimmt. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2013)

Alter Merc "Trick":
Weich gefedert, aber straff gedämpft.


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Ich hab gerade nicht schlecht geguckt als ich mal bei meiner Versicherung spaßeshalber den 2007er A4 Avant gegen nen 2007er 3er hab antreten lassen jeweils mit dem 3l TDI... Da sinds mal eben 193€ (A4) vs. 320€ (3er) im Quartal (H + TK o. SB)... Werden mitm 3er so viele Unfälle gebaut ? Dagegen würde der A4 gerade mal 23€ mehr kosten als mein Golf .


----------



## Beam39 (23. September 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> S-Line-Fahrwerke sind nicht minder hoppelig und hart, lediglich Mercedes ist da deutlich komfortabler abgestimmt. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung der letzten Jahre.



Wie sich die S-Line-Fahrwerke verhalten kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, aber der RS3 war ziemlich komfortabel, wohingegen das Fahrwerk vom S4 B6 wieder total hart ist.. Zumal es sich bei meinem, wie erwähnt, halt um nen Standard-Fahrwerk handelt, selbst das M-Sportpaket-Fahwerk soll deutlich komfortabler sein, warum auch immer..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2013)

Vom alten S3 war das Fahrwerk deutlich zu hart. Sogar so hart, dass es dem Fahrverhalten geschadet hat 
Genauso wie beim Golf 5 GTI und Golf 6 GTI. Der Golf 7 GTI ist anscheinend wieder etwas weicher abgestimmt und dadurch deutlich besser zu fahren.


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab ... mal bei meiner Versicherung spaßeshalber den 2007er A4 Avant ...


Welchen hast du denn in´s Auge gefasst? B7 oder B8?
Ich finde den B8 nicht nur schöner (Ansichtssache), sondern den 239 PS Motor im Vergleich zum 233er spritziger
und im Durchschnitt auch verbrauchsärmer.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie sich die S-Line-Fahrwerke verhalten kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, aber der RS3 war ziemlich komfortabel, wohingegen das Fahrwerk vom S4 B6 wieder total hart ist.. Zumal es sich bei meinem, wie erwähnt, halt um nen Standard-Fahrwerk handelt, selbst das M-Sportpaket-Fahwerk soll deutlich komfortabler sein, warum auch immer..


 
Muss allerdings sagen als ich im Frühjahr nen Fabrikneuen RS4 fahren konnte, gefiel mir der recht gut...
(Ich bin aber auch unseren Peugeot Combi mit 100k km gewohnt...)
MfG


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Welchen hast du denn in´s Auge gefasst? B7 oder B8?
> Ich finde den B8 nicht nur schöner (Ansichtssache), sondern den 239 PS Motor im Vergleich zum 233er spritziger
> und im Durchschnitt auch verbrauchsärmer.


 
B8 war in der Auswahl. Aber wird eh noch dauern bis sich da was tut ... Ich schwanke ja noch mächtig hin und her .


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. September 2013)

Falls du noch Anhaltspunkte brauchst: bei einem Anteil Landstraße/BAB > 60% bin ich bei 7,7 L/100 Km und bei einem Anteil 
Stadtverkehr > 60% ungefähr bei 8,4 L/100 Km. Verbrauch bei ausschließlich Stadtverkehr hab ich keine Werte, dafür ist
der Motor sicher auch nicht gedacht


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2013)

Joa, ich fahre ja täglich mindestens meine 80km, davon knapp 75% BAB/Landstraße. Am Wochenende dann auch mal lange Strecken (mindestens 100km, eher die 200km am Stück...) Autobahn mit minimalem Stadtverkehr am Ende - was am WE aber eh nicht so ins Gewicht fallen wird wie Werktags. Das ist nämlich zumindest in Braunschweig und Hannover der Horror (wo anders wirds ähnlich sein...) . Was zahlst du an Steuern im Jahr?


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2013)

Steuern kannst  du ja nun wirklich selbst ausrechnen. Die sind schließlich nur von Hubraum und Schadstoffausstoß abhängig. 
http://www.bundesfinanzministerium....nungen_Allgemeines/KfzRechner/KfzRechner.html


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2013)

Dein Link bringt mir nicht viel, da ich die Emissionskennziffer nicht habe. Die 463€ pa. habe ich jetzt aber auch raus .


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. September 2013)

Richtig, Hubraum alleine nützt nix.
Für den "alten" 3,0 mit 233 PS (Euro 4) hab ich 463 € bezahlt.
Der neuere 239 PS (der ja im B8 verbaut wird) hat Euro 5 und kostet 409 €.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (24. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Richtig, Hubraum alleine nützt nix.
> Für den "alten" 3,0 mit 233 PS (Euro 4) hab ich 463 € bezahlt.
> Der neuere 239 PS (der ja im B8 verbaut wird) hat Euro 5 und kostet 409 €.


 
meine güte und das alleine für steuern... ich bezahl nicht mal die hälfte und hab auch 260ps... nagut wer halt nen diesel braucht...


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2013)

Ich zahle jetzt auch nur 96€ im Jahr, aber mal "Leistungsbereinigt" würde mir nen Diesel günstiger kommen als nen stärkerer Benziner. So viel steht fest...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> meine güte und das alleine für steuern... ich bezahl nicht mal die hälfte und hab auch 260ps... nagut wer halt nen diesel braucht...


 
Sehr viele brauchen einen Diesel


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLwML2PagbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit: Sry, doppelpost.

Edith hat da noch was ganz interessantes gefunden:

Audi A1 Quattro vs Nissan GT-R in wet track - YouTube


----------



## Beam39 (24. September 2013)

Hahahah! Das ist genial!! 

Aber mal ne kurze Frage bezüglich dieses Intelligent Drives. Da gibts doch nen ganz altes Video, von Bose, die solche Dämpfer entwickelt haben. Da liest, soweit ich mich jetzt richtig entsinne, keine Kamera die Straße ab sondern die Dämpfer reagieren halt auf Unebenheiten etc. und das ziemlich heftig. Der fährt da über richtige Huppel und Innen bekommt man davon nichts mit.

Jetzt hieß es doch aber bei dem System das es verboten wurde weil man so komplett das Gefühl fürs Fahrzeug verliert und in manchen Situationen aufgrund der nicht vorhanden Rückmeldung gar nicht oder nur verspätet handelt.

Wie verhält es sich da bei dem System in der S-Klasse? Soweit ich das jetzt richtig verfolgt habe "schwebt" die quasi auch über Unebenheite, nur irgendwas muss ja anders sein das die ne Zulassung dafür bekommen haben, nur was


----------



## winner961 (24. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hahahah! Das ist genial!!   Aber mal ne kurze Frage bezüglich dieses Intelligent Drives. Da gibts doch nen ganz altes Video, von Bose, die solche Dämpfer entwickelt haben. Da liest, soweit ich mich jetzt richtig entsinne, keine Kamera die Straße ab sondern die Dämpfer reagieren halt auf Unebenheiten etc. und das ziemlich heftig. Der fährt da über richtige Huppel und Innen bekommt man davon nichts mit.  Jetzt hieß es doch aber bei dem System das es verboten wurde weil man so komplett das Gefühl fürs Fahrzeug verliert und in manchen Situationen aufgrund der nicht vorhanden Rückmeldung gar nicht oder nur verspätet handelt.  Wie verhält es sich da bei dem System in der S-Klasse? Soweit ich das jetzt richtig verfolgt habe "schwebt" die quasi auch über Unebenheite, nur irgendwas muss ja anders sein das die ne Zulassung dafür bekommen haben, nur was



Funktioniert aber nur bis 130 und es muss hell sein dazu bringt die Federung nur was wenn es größere Bodenwellen sind


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2013)

Die Geschichte mit  der nicht erteilten Zulassung kann ich nicht glauben. Hast du da irgend eine Quelle?


----------



## Beam39 (24. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit  der nicht erteilten Zulassung kann ich nicht glauben. Hast du da irgend eine Quelle?


 
Grad nicht, müsste ich mal suchen. Ich habs auch nur so im Überflug aufgegriffen.

E: Habs jetzt. Das mit der Zulassung kam von nem Kommentar in nem Artikel, hab aber was aus nem anderem Forum gefunden weshalb da nichts kommt:



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> A.Schopenhauer
> ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. September 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> meine güte und das alleine für steuern... ich bezahl nicht mal die hälfte und hab auch 260ps... nagut wer halt nen diesel braucht...


Und was verbraucht dein Benziner? Wie viel Cent kostet Benzin mehr als Diesel?

Mir macht mein Diesel Spaß. Allerdings muss ich fairerweise sagen, dass mein letzter Benziner "nur" 115 PS hatte und ich
aus Kostengründen auf Diesel gewechselt war. Inzwischen will ich aber nicht wieder zurück.


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Und was verbraucht dein Benziner? Wie viel Cent kostet Benzin mehr als Diesel?
> 
> Mir macht mein Diesel Spaß. Allerdings muss ich fairerweise sagen, dass mein letzter Benziner "nur" 115 PS hatte und ich
> aus Kostengründen auf Diesel gewechselt war.


 
Kein Wunder das dir der Diesel Spaß macht, ich persönlich bin schon zig Benziner und Diesel gefahren. Mir persönlich würde niemals ein Diesel ins Haus kommen wenn ich damit einen fitzel Spaß haben will. Wenn es rein ums Kilometerschrubben geht und ich sparsam fahren will gibt es natürlich keine wirkliche Alternative als zu einem Traktor.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. September 2013)

Du hast doch eigentlich oft sachliche Argumente. Findest du es nicht ziemlich plump, einen Sechszylinder mit nem Traktor zu vergleichen?


----------



## Beam39 (24. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Und was verbraucht dein Benziner? Wie viel Cent kostet Benzin mehr als Diesel?



Die Aussage relativiert sich wieder recht schnell wenn man etwaige "Gefahrenstellen" von Dieseln dazuzieht, sprich Turbos, Dieselpumpen, Injektoren etc.

Klar, wenn man einen Diesel richtig behandelt dann dürfte über einen längeren Zeitraum nichts passieren und bei Benzinern kann genauso was kommen, das hält sich dann aber meist in Grenzen und ne Versicherung das mal kein Turbo flöten geht kann man einem nie geben.

Ich hab jetzt auch 250tkm mit meinem 6 Zylinder-Traktor (ja, kalt hört er sich mittlerweile tatsächlich so an und ist auch warm nich mehr der ruhigste  ) runter mit erstem Turbo/ Injektoren/ Pumpen etc. aber das ist wirklich schon ne Ausnahme.

So ein Benziner ist und bleibt einfach (bei entsprechendem Motor) harmonischer als ein Diesel, die Erfahrung durfte ich eben mit dem hier erwähnten A6 mit 4.2l Motor machen. Der war bei 300tkm und hat geschnurrt wie ein Kätzchen, hat gebrüllt wie ein Löwe wenn man ihm die Sporen gegeben hat und hatte Kraft im Überfluss aufgrund des Hubs (Sprichwort Diesel -> Drehmoment).

Natürlich relativiert sich meine Aussage dann auch wieder schnell wenn man sagt man fährt 200km am Tag, keine Frage, nur darf man aber auch nicht außer Acht lassen das selbst die neuen Benziner sehr sparsam geworden sind, kein Vergleich zum Diesel, aber dennoch.

Am Ende des Tages entscheidet dann halt die Vorliebe.


----------



## Cleriker (25. September 2013)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich bin von einem 177 PS Diesel mit 6,2 Liter Verbrauch auf einen Benziner mit 211 PS und 11,4 Liter Verbrauch gewechselt und bereue es nicht im geringsten, obwohl ich auch meine 25.000 km im Jahr fahre. Der Benziner ist für mich einfach das bessere Produkt. Das knattern und das müde Geräusch beim durchtreten sind einfach monoton und emotionslos.


----------



## Riverna (25. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Du hast doch eigentlich oft sachliche Argumente. Findest du es nicht ziemlich plump, einen Sechszylinder mit nem Traktor zu vergleichen?


 
Traktor ist umgangssprachlich halt für Diesel. Damit ist nicht das Fortbewegungsmittel eines Bauern gemeint


----------



## winner961 (25. September 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Traktor ist umgangssprachlich halt für Diesel. Damit ist nicht das Fortbewegungsmittel eines Bauern gemeint



Also der Polo mit dem ich Fahrschule gemacht hab hört sich auch an wie ein Diesel an war aber ein Benziner


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also der Polo mit dem ich Fahrschule gemacht hab hört sich auch an wie ein Diesel an war aber ein Benziner


 
Hubraummüde Dreizylinder ?


----------



## winner961 (25. September 2013)

Richtig geraten müsste der 1.2 gewesen sein.


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Aussage relativiert sich wieder recht schnell wenn man etwaige "Gefahrenstellen" von Dieseln dazuzieht, sprich Turbos, Dieselpumpen, Injektoren etc.


Gibt es dazu verlässliche Quellen oder ist das eine Annahme? Und gibt es beim Benziner evtl. nicht auch Baugruppen, die anfälliger als beim Diesel sind?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Am Ende des Tages entscheidet dann halt die Vorliebe.


Da hast du völlig Recht. Und jeder, der sowohl Benziner als auch Diesel über längere Zeit selber gefahren ist und auch selbst bezahlen muss,
wird sowohl subjektive als auch objektive Gründe für seine Entscheidung finden.
Mein Eindruck ist aber, dass in der "Benzinfraktion" mehr Vorurteile gegen den Diesel vorhanden sind, als es andersrum der Fall ist.



			
				Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich bin von einem 177 PS Diesel mit 6,2 Liter Verbrauch auf einen Benziner mit 211 PS und 11,4 Liter Verbrauch gewechselt und bereue es nicht im geringsten ...


Ja, muss man halt abwägen. Über 80% Mehrverbrauch vom teureren Kraftstoff für einen besseren Klang und mehr Spaß muss man sich eben auch leisten wollen und können.
Ich will das nicht und jeder Fahranfänger, der in Foren nur immer Diesel=Traktor und Benziner=Spaß liest, wird wohl die Kosten nicht immer im Blick haben.

Im Übrigen könnte man müden Motorsound bei Mercedes, BMW, Audi und VW (bei anderen evtl. ja auch) mit ner anderen AGA oder Motorsoundanlage ja aufpeppen- wenn einem der Klang den Preis
dafür wert ist.


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu verlässliche Quellen oder ist das eine Annahme? Und gibt es beim Benziner evtl. nicht auch Baugruppen, die anfälliger als beim Diesel sind?


Zündspulen, aus eigener Erfahrung wissentlich in der Mehrzahl geschrieben . Meiner ruckelt ab und zu schon wieder verdächtig (ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Symptome inzwischen nicht schon kennen würde - aber es ist noch nix im FS welcher Zylinder...), ich sehe mich demnächst schon wieder in der Pampa stehen . Wie es beim AGR-Ventil bei Dieseln aussieht weiß ich nicht, ist aber finanziell auch nen recht ordentlicher Posten. 



> Im Übrigen könnte man müden Motorsound bei Mercedes, BMW, Audi und VW (bei anderen evtl. ja auch) mit ner anderen AGA oder Motorsoundanlage ja aufpeppen- wenn einem der Klang den Preis
> dafür wert ist.


 Das stimmt, ich wundere mich immer wieder wie der PD-Diesel von meinem Vater mit der neuen Aga klingt - da würde unter meinen auch was drunter kommen. Irgendwas "dezentes", was einen auf der Autobahn nicht in den Wahnsinn treibt, aber vielleicht etwas tiefer klingt, nicht unbedingt lauter. Aber das ist ne ganz andere Baustelle - erstmal muss die Basis da sein .


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Und gibt es beim Benziner evtl. nicht auch Baugruppen, die  anfälliger als beim Diesel sind?



Allen voran gibt es zB die erwähnten Turbos und Injektoren mittlerweile (in zunehmender Zahl) auch bei Otto Motoren, die klassischen Saugmotoren gibt es immer seltener - ergo fällt dieses (gegen Diesel) Argument praktisch weg. Denn diese Bauteile können beim Benziener genauso Probleme machen - siehe zB. N53 bei BMW oder dieses 1,4er(?) Turbo Kompressor Konstrukt von VW.


----------



## Beam39 (25. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu verlässliche Quellen oder ist das eine Annahme?



Das sollte doch allgemein bekannt und nichts Neues sein. Die Gefahrenstellen sind ja gegeben und im Internet gibts da genügend Themen zu Turboproblem etc. 



> Und gibt es beim Benziner evtl. nicht auch Baugruppen, die anfälliger als beim Diesel sind?


Doch, natürlich gibt es die, die fallen dann aber oft nicht so ins Gewicht wie beim Diesel. Wenn von nem reinen Sauger die Rede ist dann sind es ab und an mal die, von nfsgame erwähnten, Zündspulen. Ansonsten fällt mir grade nicht wirklich was ein was es beim Diesel nicht auch geben würde (Kopfdichtung, Lichtmaschine usw.)

@XE85

Das stimmt, die Turbos ergeben dann dieselbe Gefahrenstelle wie beim Diesel, du darfst aber nicht vergessen mit welchen extremen Druckunterschieden die beiden Motoren laufen.


Ach und Edit: Was diese Motorsoundsysteme angeht.. Ich find sie schon cool, aber irgendwie ist das doch wie ne Frau die kein Spaß am 6 hat und nur stöhnt weil sie muss  Es ist halt nicht natürlich und ist auch trotzdem nicht zu vergleichen mit nem hochdrehenden Benziner. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen find ich den Dieselsound sogar recht cool, aber wenns dann in die Drehzahl geht klingts einfach leer und es fehlt das "Brüllen" des Benziners..


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ach und Edit: Was diese Motorsoundsysteme angeht.. Ich find sie schon cool, aber irgendwie ist das doch wie ne Frau die kein Spaß am 6 hat und nur stöhnt weil sie muss  Es ist halt nicht natürlich und ist auch trotzdem nicht zu vergleichen mit nem hochdrehenden Benziner. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen find ich den Dieselsound sogar recht cool, aber wenns dann in die Drehzahl geht klingts einfach leer und es fehlt das "Brüllen" des Benziners..


 
Einfach Audi kaufen. Da klingt dein 4 Zylinder Diesel dank Lautsprecher im Auspuff wie ein V8 Powerboat!


----------



## Riverna (25. September 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Richtig geraten müsste der 1.2 gewesen sein.


 
Das so ein Yoghurtbecher nicht gut klingt, sollte doch klar sein. Aktuelle Diesel klingen natürlich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr wie ein Traktor. Trotzdem haben sie diesen Namen halt weg und müssen mit so Sprüchen leben... Diesel gehört aufs Feld und nicht auf die Straße.  Nicht so ernst nehmen, bin auch am überlegen auf einen Diesel umsteigen. Aber sicherlich nicht wegen dem Fun-Faktor.


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2013)

Dieser Vergleich ... Made my Day  ! Danke


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Einfach Audi kaufen. Da klingt dein 4 Zylinder Diesel dank Lautsprecher im Auspuff wie ein V8 Powerboat!


 
Oder Porsche. Der Sound vom 911 kommt auch nur noch vom Band.


----------



## watercooled (25. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Oder Porsche. Der Sound vom 911 kommt auch nur noch vom Band.



Echt? Seit wann das?

Der bestklingendste ist ja mMn der 993 mit Luftkühlung.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Echt? Seit wann das?
> 
> Der bestklingendste ist ja mMn der 996 mit Luftkühlung.




Ja, OK, Porsche hat nen Sound Symposer, aber noch keine Lautsprecher im Auspuff. 

Das hat man sich dann für die nächste Generation aufgespart.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Einfach Audi kaufen. Da klingt dein 4 Zylinder Diesel dank Lautsprecher im Auspuff wie ein V8 Powerboat!


 
Auch beim neuen GTD so. Wenn man die Technik nicht kennt, hört es sich verdammt realistisch an.
Innen:2014 VW Golf 7 GTD NICE! OnBoard / POV - YouTube
Außen:2014 VW Golf 7 GTD NICE! Startup & Revs - YouTube

Ähnlich dem A6 3.0 TDI: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAd6qIl1OxI


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Einfach Audi kaufen. Da klingt dein 4 Zylinder Diesel dank Lautsprecher im Auspuff wie ein V8 Powerboat!


Wundert mich doch immer wieder, dass Audi immer als "schlechtes Beispiel" aufgeführt wird. Als ob andere Hersteller das nicht genau so machen würden.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Tip ja pauschal gar nicht stimmt. Serienmäßig ist das nur in bestimmten Modellen und auch nachrüsten kann
man das nur ab 2.0 TDI. Bei den kleineren Motoren geht das zumindest mit Originalteilen nicht.

Über den Sinn im Allgemeinen und beim 4-Zylinder im Speziellen gibt es aber selbst in Audi-Foren geteilte Meinungen.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2013)

Da ich mich mit Autos vom Volkswagen-Konzern nicht auskenne, war das ganz pauschal gesprochen. Scheine ja aber doch ins Schwarze getroffen zu haben.


----------



## McZonk (25. September 2013)

Aktives Sounddesign (Aktuator an der Windschutzscheibe für Innenraum und eine aktive AGA) finden aktuell bei AUDI nur beim 3L-BiTDI Anwendungen und der klingt für mich nach Synthetik pur. Immerhin kann man den Sound über die Einstellungen deutlich reduzieren - ganz deaktivieren ist aber nicht drin bzw. ich habe die Einstellung noch nicht gefunden. 

Novum im Konzern ist der Einsatz im Golf 7 GTD in Verbindung mit dem R4, der wurde ja bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2013)

Im Innenraum sollen sie abspielen was sie wollen, das ist mir egal. Aber Lautsprecher im Schall*dämpfer* gehören imo verboten.  Das ist Lärmbelästigung und sollte niemals eine Zulassung bekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Innenraum sollen sie abspielen was sie wollen, das ist mir egal. Aber Lautsprecher im Schall*dämpfer* gehören imo verboten.  Das ist Lärmbelästigung und sollte niemals eine Zulassung bekommen.


 
Finde es beim GTD gar nicht schlecht gelöst. Ist bei der Vorbeifahrt wirklich sehr unauffällig ( ich sehe die jeden Tag ). Solange da nicht was weiß ich an Klang und Lautstärke produziert wird, ist das für mich i.O.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2013)

Wenn die Karre künstlich nach mehr klingt als sie ist, ist wie sich ne Socke in die Unterhose stopfen. 

Manche mit nem kleinen ****** haben sowas dann halt wohl nötig.


----------



## winner961 (25. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Innenraum sollen sie abspielen was sie wollen, das ist mir egal. Aber Lautsprecher im Schalldämpfer gehören imo verboten.  Das ist Lärmbelästigung und sollte niemals eine Zulassung bekommen.



Warte mal bis jemand auf die Idee kommt man kann dieses Lautsprecher nämlich nach dem Konzept das ich gesehen hab auch über den CAN Bus Steuern also wenn irgendjemand laut sein will macht er es laut und wenn die netten Menschen in Grün kommen einfach zwei Klicks und der Motor ist leise. Dieses System war sogar für die neuen AMG und RS und S Modelle von Mercedes und Audi geplant.  Mercedes hat es bis jetzt aber noch nicht in Planung also für die Produktion weiterentwickelt aber das Konzept steht schon.


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2013)

So ne Art System gibts auch anders rum:
Um den Geräuschpegel zu senken.
Haben sie mal im TV gezeigt an nem LKW als Besispiel.
Da werden dann halt dementsprechend Frequenzen aktiv im Ende der AGA eingespielt, um ne Art "Aufhebung" zu erreichen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2013)

@winner: Der CAN Bus ist die Schnittstelle zum Steuergerät? Also da wo der Techniker den PC dran klemmt?
Sry4dumme Frage, aber was das angeht kenne ich mich 0 aus...


----------



## Beam39 (25. September 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Aktives Sounddesign (Aktuator an der Windschutzscheibe für Innenraum und eine aktive AGA) finden aktuell bei AUDI nur beim 3L-BiTDI Anwendungen



Nicht mehr, sie bieten es mittlerweile auch fürden a4 und a5 mit 4 Zylinder-Diesel an. Das VW das beim 7er GTD aber übernommen hat find ich krass 

Aber grundsätzlich machen die Hersteller doch nichts falsches. Sie versuchen halt ne Lösung für das "Diesel-Problem" zu finden, das was die meisten an nem Diesel kritisieren, obs einem gefällt oder nicht ist wieder Geschmackssache. Müsste ich auswählen zwischen einem mit und einem ohne Soundgenerator, würde ich definitv zu dem greifen ders hat. Auch wenn es sich, wie erwähnt, einfach nur künstlich anhört.

Wenn man dann meinen Vergleich mit der Frau und dem 6 hernimmt, dann nimmt man doch auch lieber eine die wenigstens so tut als ob und muss dann nich so im Leeren rumstochern


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. September 2013)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, ob mir das über 1000€ wert wäre- obwohl es für den 6 Zylinder ja billiger ist als beim 4 Zyl.
Muss mir das mal vor Ort beim Freundlichen live anhören. Die ganzen YouTube Videos, die es dazu gibt, kann man eigentlich vergessen.

Aber ich finde es gut, dass es angeboten wird. So hat man die Wahl, ob man nachrüstet oder nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (25. September 2013)

Wenn du vor dem Erwerb eines solchen Autos stehst, würd ich dir raten einfach mal ne Probefahrt mit einem Auto zu verlangen der eben jenes System hat, und einen ohne.

Ich hör die Dinger täglich und ich find die Diesel mit dem Generator deutlich schöner, das dieseltypische Nageln hört man da fast bzw. eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Und Youtube-Videos bringen das tatsächlich nicht wirklich so rüber wie es sich in Real anhört.

Die 1000€ sollten dann auch noch drin sein wenns nen Neuwagen wird, daran dürfte es bestimmt nicht scheitern, sowas gönnt man sich ja nicht jedes Jahr.


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. September 2013)

Das war nfsgame, der gerade überlegt ob er sich demnächst einen A4 kauft. 

Ich hab schon einen und überlege, mir die AGA mit Sound nachrüsten zu lassen.
Allerdings soll es anfänglich ziemliche Probleme gegeben haben (Kaltstart, Lenkradeinschlag) und ich müsste wahrscheinlich auch noch drive select nachrüsten.

Da ich nach dem Umzug wieder Laternenparker bin, war mir die Standheizung erstmal wichtiger.


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr, sie bieten es mittlerweile auch fürden a4 und a5 mit 4 Zylinder-Diesel an.


Dazu hätte ich gerne einen Link


----------



## Zoon (26. September 2013)

zum Thema Dieselsound: alles Live kein "Playback" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6o6E9CPhZL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@Scholle der Megane Cup hat übrigens auch nen Soundsymposer drin.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> @Scholle der Megane Cup hat übrigens auch nen Soundsymposer drin.



Ja. Aber keinen Lautsprecher im Auspuff!


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @winner: Der CAN Bus ist die Schnittstelle zum Steuergerät? Also da wo der Techniker den PC dran klemmt?


Der CAN-Bus ist  eines(!) der Bussysteme(=Kommunikationssystem, grob vergleichbar mit einem PC-Netzwerk) eines modernen PKW.
Der Techniker  geht in der Regel an die OBD II Schnittstelle. Für diese ist eine kleine Menge Diagnosebefehle definiert  welche in der Regel über CAN von einem Steuergerät beantwortet werden. Eigentlich gehört diese Schnittstelle zumindest elektrisch und am besten auch Befehlsseitig vom Gesamt-CAN entkoppelt, es gibt aber genug Autos die dort den kompletten Bus offenlegen, zum Teil sogar so dass ein Fehler des Diagnosegerätes das Auto stilllegen kann.


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2013)

Kurz zum Diesel und dessen weitere Nachteile:

Rußpartikelfilter müssen je nach Fahrprofil (gibt den Zeitpunkt an) getauscht werden --> Kostenpunkt zwischen 1200 bis 4000€ je nach Marke/Modell. (Grund: zurückbleibende Asche)
Durch Euro 5/6 gibt es zukünftig große Probleme mit der Ölverdünnung bei Kurzstrecke --> Ölverdünnung beim Diesel-Motor mit DPF (Rußpartikelfilter) | AUTO MOTOR ÖL +
http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/repa...ung/motor-und-oel/oelverduennung/default.aspx

Kann jetzt grad nicht mehr schreiben....bin auf Arbeit^^


----------



## 1821984 (26. September 2013)

Warum der Diesel immer schlecht geredet wird ist mir schleierhaft.
Vom fahren her finde ich sie wesentlich angenehmer als nen Benziner. Drehmoment ist in der Regel immer höher als beim Benziner (auch Turbobenziner). Und umso größer die Motoren werden umso mehr hebt sich der Diesel ab.
Das einzigste was mich vom Diesel abhalten würde sind zu wenige km oder die hohen steuern gegenüber dem Benziner.

Wartungs bzw. Reparaturkosten können bei beiden gleich auftretten. Beim Benziner geht der Turbo zum Teil erheblich früher in die Grätsche. 
Die neuen Motoren mit ihren BiTurbos werden da bestimmt nicht Wartungsfreundlicher sein.
Die Diesel haben da dann halt mehr mit Hochdruckpumpen, Getrieben (Drehmomentbelastung) und AGR zu kämpfen. Alles in allem aber für mich kein Grund einen Dieselmotor nun komplett auszuschließen weil dort drei Teile mehr verbaut sind. Da würde ich mich eher dran stören wenn ich immer alle 500km tanken muss und dann gleich 60Liter oder so. 

Hab da letztens z.B nen schönen Volvo V70 T5 gesehen (2008er oder so) und der ist schon mit ca. 11L/100km angegeben. Also wird der unter 12 nicht kommen. Das ist nun etwas zu viel gegenüber meinen 5,8 Liter. Wenn man jetzt mal nen Diesel mit ca. gleicher Leistung nimmt kommt der trotzdem nur auf ca. 8Liter und das sind immer noch welten. Spielt natürlich keine Rolle wenn so ein Auto nur 10.000km im Jahr läuft.

Aber das macht jeder nach seinem täglich Fahrtweg bzw. finanzielen Möglichkeiten abhängig. Sonst würde ich auch am liebsten nen HEMI-Motor fahren. Da hat man Schub und Klang aber das ist für mich nunmal nicht tragbar.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. September 2013)

@Oldstyle: Danke!

@Diesel-Thema:
In der Familie haben wir momentan nen Benziner und nen Diesel...
Ich fahre häufiger (und auch deutlich lieber) den Diesel, auch wenn der schon deutlich Älter (100k km vs 22k km), deutlich größer und schwerer ist...
Ich mag einfach den Zug im unteren Drehzahlbereich, an der Ampel losfahren, etc, wo man mit unserem Benziner deutlich das nachsehen hat, dank kurzer Getriebeübersetzung...

Ich hatte auch in der Fahrschule nen (Turbo-)Diesel, insofern bin ich da ein wenig vorbelastet (Ist ja noch nicht soo lange her bei mir...)


----------



## Zappaesk (26. September 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Die Diesel haben da dann halt mehr mit Hochdruckpumpen, Getrieben (Drehmomentbelastung) und AGR zu kämpfen.


 
Ich gebe dir weitgehend recht, aber das mit den Getrieben ist natürlich Unsinn. 



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @Oldstyle: Danke!
> 
> @Diesel-Thema:
> In der Familie haben wir momentan nen Benziner und nen Diesel...
> ...


 
Eine kurze Getriebeübersetzung kompensiert ja im Prinzip die Drehmomentschwäche im unteren Drehzahlbereich, deswegen ist das kein "dank" sondern eher ein "trotz"...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. September 2013)

Es macht aber keinen Spaß an der Ampel nach 0,5sec zu schalten, weil du ansonsten in die 3k Revs reinkommst 
Besonders nicht wenn die Aufsichtsperson (mein Opa) noch eine weitere Person auf dem Rücksitz (meine Oma) mitbringt, nach der ich umbedingt möglichst spritsparend fahren muss...
87PS sind einfach ein wenig zu wenig für dieses Auto, so um die 100PS wären toll...
(Unser Peugeot 307 SW dürfte aber eigentlich auch noch so 50PS vertragen, 110PS auf 1,6t leer ist auch etwas dürftig...)


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2013)

Also ist der Diesel lang übersetzt.....und nicht kurz....


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. September 2013)

Der Diesel ist länger übersetzt als unser Benziner, ja...
(Kommt mir zumindest vom fahren so vor...)


----------



## watercooled (26. September 2013)

Muss ja auch. Dadurch wird die im gegensatz zum Benziner geringere Drehzahl ausgeglichen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Hab da letztens z.B nen schönen Volvo V70 T5 gesehen (2008er oder so) und der ist schon mit ca. 11L/100km angegeben. Also wird der unter 12 nicht kommen. Das ist nun etwas zu viel gegenüber meinen 5,8 Liter. Wenn man jetzt mal nen Diesel mit ca. gleicher Leistung nimmt kommt der trotzdem nur auf ca. 8Liter und das sind immer noch welten. Spielt natürlich keine Rolle wenn so ein Auto nur 10.000km im Jahr läuft.


Das ist jetzt aber etwas übertrieben.

Volvos 5 Zylinder Maschinen werden tatsächlich mit realistischen   Verbrauchsangaben verkauft. Da wo ich mit 9,x Litern fahre(C70 als Italo T5) brauche ich mit einem modernen Diesel(520d, also etwas schwächer motorisiert) 7,x Liter  Sprit.
Das ist zwar immernoch ein Unterschied, aber nur die Hälfte von dem was du da veranschlagst.

2l Einsparung ist auch das was meinem Mutter beim Umstieg 325i zu 330d(beide E46) hatte. Sie ist nach wie vor davon überzeugt dass es sich gelohnt hat, ich nach wie vor nicht .


----------



## XE85 (26. September 2013)

7,x für einen 520d, da bist du aber schon sehr flott unterwegs, der lässt sich auch mit 1 bis 1,5 Liter weniger fahren ohne das man zur Wanderdüne wird.

7,0 bis 7,5 bekomm ich sogar mit meinem Dicken hin (530d F10 @ 286PS)


----------



## darksplinter (26. September 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> 7,x für einen 520d, da bist du aber schon sehr flott unterwegs, der lässt sich auch mit 1 bis 1,5 Liter weniger fahren ohne das man zur Wanderdüne wird.
> 
> 7,0 bis 7,5 bekomm ich sogar mit meinem Dicken hin (530d F10 @ 286PS)



Da kann ich dir zustimmen... Ich hatte letztens einen.. Ohne Problem 6,0 l und ich war nicht langsam unterwegs


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2013)

Natürlich braucht der bei 130 auf der AB weniger, aber da braucht auch mein  Volvo nur um die 8l. Es ging ausdrücklich um ähnliches Streckenprofil.


----------



## darksplinter (26. September 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich braucht der bei 130 auf der AB weniger, aber da braucht auch mein Volvo nur um die 8l. Es ging ausdrücklich um ähnliches Streckenprofil.



Das waren keine 130 auf der AB...
Gemisch Landstraße und 160-180 Autobahn + bisschen Stadt noch

Aber n anderes Thema: Ich finde der neue 520d is untermotorisiert


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. September 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kurz zum Diesel und dessen weitere Nachteile:
> 
> Rußpartikelfilter müssen je nach Fahrprofil ...



Na, nun malen wir den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand.
Ich kenne eigentlich niemanden, der dir bei Fahrleistungen von 8.000 Km/Jahr und bei viel oder sogar ausschließlich Stadtverkehr einen
Diesel empfehlen würde (und schon gar keinen 3.0 TDI um den es hier ursprünglich mal ging).
Man kann also Schadenszenarien auch abseits der Realität konstruieren.
DPF kann man mit entsprechender Fahrweise übrigens auch "freibrennen", bevor man ihn himmelt.

Im Übrigen würde man bei überwiegender Nutzung im Stadtverkehr sicher auch keinen 3.0 Benziner nehmen, sondern sich ein deutlich
kleineres und sparsameres Vehikel zulegen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2013)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Aber n anderes Thema: Ich finde der neue 520d is untermotorisiert


 
Quatsch, der ist alles andere als untermotorisiert. In Verbindung mit der Automatik ist der für fast 2t Gewicht richtig flott. 
Mit gutem Vorspannen sind unter 8sek von 0-100 drin.
Selbst mit 1t Boot hinten dran ist man immer noch flott genug, ohne dass der Motor sich quält.
Verbrauch momentan mit sehr flotter Fahrweise: 6,1l, mein 1er braucht fast das gleiche.


----------



## XE85 (26. September 2013)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Aber n anderes Thema: Ich finde der neue 520d is untermotorisiert



Klar ist er das .... wenn man damit in der Ferrari Parade mitfährt.

Selbst der 518d ist alles andere als ein Verkehrshindernis.


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Na, nun malen wir den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand.
> Ich kenne eigentlich niemanden, der dir bei Fahrleistungen von 8.000 Km/Jahr und bei viel oder sogar ausschließlich Stadtverkehr einen
> Diesel empfehlen würde (und schon gar keinen 3.0 TDI um den es hier ursprünglich mal ging).
> Man kann also Schadenszenarien auch abseits der Realität konstruieren.
> ...


 
Freibrennen? Jain!^^
Grundsätzlich setzt sich im Partikelfilter Ruß ab, mit zwei Sensoren wird dann der "Füllstand" des Filters ausgelesen und wenn er zu voll ist --> wird er frei gebrannt.
Aber nach dem Freibrennen bleibt eine geringe Menge Asche zurück......und DIE brennst du nicht weg, die bleibt drin.
Und wenn zu viel Asche drin ist, hast du exakt 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. chemisch Reinigen --> kosten ca. 600-800€
2. neuer Filter --> 1200€ - 4000€ + x
Wann dieser Zeitpunkt erreicht wird, hängt von Fahrzeug/Modell + Fahrprofil zusammen und schwankt meist zwischen 100k - 250k km.

Grüße


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. September 2013)

Auch wenn gleich wieder 10 Leute aufschreien, dass ein Diesel sowieso keinen Spaß macht- der 520 ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür.
Ich empfinde ihn auch als untermotorisiert, obwohl man natürlich kein Verkehrshindernis damit wird.

Er ist einfach lahm und macht keinen Spaß- der 530 hingegen ist super. Wäre bei BMW meine Wahl gewesen. Dann hätte ich aber
auch HUD haben wollen und dann wäre er mir zu teuer ...

Bei Audi genau das Gleiche. Der 2.0 TDI ist in meinen Augen lahm, der 3.0 TDI macht Spaß.

Oder um es optimistisch und positiv auszudrücken: Die 2 Liter Diesel sind die Vernunftsmaschinen für den Kopf, die Sechszylinder
lassen es auch im Bauch kribbeln und lassen dich lächeln. 

@aloha84
Dann hatte ich eben bis jetzt Glück. Den A6 hatte ich bis 141.000 Km und mit dem A4 bin ich inzwischen auch wieder bei 115.000 Km.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Oder um es optimistisch und positiv auszudrücken: Die 2 Liter Diesel sind die Vernunftsmaschinen für den Kopf, die Sechszylinder
> lassen es auch im Bauch kribbeln und lassen dich lächeln.


 
Vernunftmaschine trifft es gut. Erklär mal, wo der 520d lahm ist ? Ich würde behaupten, dass der immer noch flotter als >50% der Autos auf den Straße ist.
Und keiner kauft sich einen 520d um richtig Spaß zu haben. Den hat man zum Kilometerfressen auf der BAB  
btw. den 2.0 TDI von Audi/VW kann man nicht mit dem 20d vergleichen.


----------



## Beam39 (26. September 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne einen Link


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNJbOMKFzLE

Bidde


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2013)

Aha, eine Nachrüstlösung (die ich wo außer in diesem Marketing Video erwerben kann?). Es wäre mir nämlich neu dass AUDI das ab Werk anbietet.


----------



## XE85 (26. September 2013)

hier zB:

Audi Zentrum Shop - Audi Original Zubehör Motorsoundsystem für Audi A4 A5 2.0 TDI


----------



## Joselman (26. September 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> hier zB:
> 
> Audi Zentrum Shop - Audi Original Zubehör Motorsoundsystem für Audi A4 A5 2.0 TDI



Boa eh wie peinlich!


----------



## Beam39 (26. September 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Aha, eine Nachrüstlösung (die ich wo außer in diesem Marketing Video erwerben kann?). Es wäre mir nämlich neu dass AUDI das ab Werk anbietet.


 
Da wird doch erwähnt das es ab sofort bei Neubestellungen optional dazu gewählt werden kann beim A4 und A5 (respektive 2.0tdi' s)  oder eben Vertragshändler das nachrüsten für passende Modelle, siehe XE' s Link.


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2013)

Genau, es wird lokal beim Händler nachgerüstet. Hat mit einer Serienlösung am Band aber nicht viel gemeinsam.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. September 2013)

Du liest heute aber auch nicht alles, oder?
Man kann es Ab Werk bestellen, dann muss es nicht nachgerüstet werden...


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2013)

Es handelt sich um eine _Nachrüstlösung_ (AUDI Original Zubehör), die immer beim Händler verbaut wird. Das FZ bekommt am Band eine ganz normale AGA und wird beim Freundlichen deines Vertrauens umgebaut. Kannst auch gerne mal im Konfigurator auf Home > Audi Deutschland schauen - hier ist die Option nicht verfügbar. Ich habe jedenfalls bis heute noch kein einziges FZ mit dieser AGA vom Band rollen sehen (und sie gibt sich über die schwarzen Endrohrblenden bzw den Sound ja klar zu erkennen).

Es sind in der Tat aber zahlreiche Videos auf youtube verfügbar. Erschreckend dass dieses Teil so gut ankommt. Ist ja auch nicht gerade ein kleines Sümmchen für so ein bischen Gekratze von der Schallplatte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPF4fBGNK0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da sieht man mal, wie "weich" doch die alten Autos sind .

bzw. wie unsicher chinesische sind :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ULm6QrC428

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2013)

Hoija. Grad auf Spiegel.de gelesen, dass 62% der Deutschen für die Einführung von Telematik-Tarifen bei Autoversicherungen sind. 

Also dass das persönliche Fahrverhalten mit Elektronik an Bord des Autos erfasst und an den KFZ-Versicherer weitergeleitet wird. 

Je defensiver man fährt, desto günstiger der Versicherungstarif. Es wird also erfasst, wie oft ich überhole, wie stark ich beschleunige und abbremsen. Wo ich unterwegs bin. Ob auf der Autobahn Richtgeschwindigkeit gefahren bin oder die Vmax ausgereizt wurde, etc. 

Fast zwei Drittel der deutschen Autofahrer sind demnach bereit, sich ständig überwachen zu lassen, wenn dementsprechend der Versicherungsbeitrag sinkt. 

Ein heißes Eisen! Aber ich muss sagen, ich petsönlich bin für die Einführung von den Telematik-Tarifen. 

Ich fahre ein Auto, dass bei den Versicherern sehr hoch eingestuft ist. Das liegt ja nicht an mir, sonder daran, dass andere viele Unfälle mit dem Model gebaut haben. Jeden Tag sind zig Megane bei den Touristenfahrten auf der Nordschleife. Häufig passiert da was. Nur als Beispiel. 

Durch die Telematik-Tarife habe ich die Möglichkeit, nicht für andere Mitzahlen zu müssen. 

Klar, lässt man sich nicht gerne überwachen, aber man zahlt auch nicht gerne für irgendwelche Dösbaddel, die nicht Autofahren können. Und die Straßen werden vielleicht etwas sicherer, weil die Verkehrsteilnehmer mehr über ihr Fahrverhalten und die monitären Konsequenzen nachdenken. 

Dass das Ganze erfolgreich wird, setzt natürlich die Möglichkeit einer signifikanten  Verbilligung der KFZ-Versicherungstarife voraus. 

Nicht zuletzt sind in anderen Ländern, wo Telematik-Tarife genutzt werden, bei den Teilnehmern die Unfallzahlen um 40% zurückgegangen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vernunftmaschine trifft es gut. Erklär mal, wo der 520d lahm ist ? Ich würde behaupten, dass der immer noch flotter als >50% der Autos auf den Straße ist.
> Und keiner kauft sich einen 520d um richtig Spaß zu haben. Den hat man zum Kilometerfressen auf der BAB
> btw. den 2.0 TDI von Audi/VW kann man nicht mit dem 20d vergleichen.



Nun, ich hab den 520 mit dem 530 verglichen und nicht mit 50% der Autos, die auf der Straße sind.
Und den Audi eben mit dem anderen Audi.

Merkt man vielleicht in Ostfriesland auf dem platten Land nicht so sehr wie im Taunus oder in den Alpen 
Aber auch auf der Autobahn gibt es Situationen, wo man deutlich einen Unterschied spürt.



			
				McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Erschreckend dass dieses Teil so gut ankommt. Ist ja auch nicht gerade ein kleines Sümmchen für so ein bischen Gekratze von der Schallplatte


Wenn alle Leute bzw. Autofahrer das Gleiche gut finden würden, wäre es doch langweilig.
Im übrigen vergisst du, dass man für das Geld ja nicht nur die "Lautsprecher" bekommt, sondern die AGA. Wenn man z.B. sowieso was dran machen wollte, sieht der Preis schon nicht mehr ganz so gewaltig aus.
Außerdem ist es beim 6 Zyl ca. 300€ billiger, da der schon 2 flutig ist und somit keine zusätzliche Befestigung rechts und kein neuer Diffusor fällig sind.


----------



## Riverna (26. September 2013)

Lustig am Dienstag haben wir die erste Probefahrt mit dem MR2 Turbo gemacht... das Teil hat gedrückt wie bescheuert. Jedoch ist er ständig nach 3 oder 4 mal im hohen Drehzahlbereich in den Notlauf gegangen. Dann haben wir heute die Druckdose mal kontrolliert und von Hand auf und zu gemacht. Auf einmal geht die Karre gar nicht mehr gut und hat nur noch 0.3bar Ladedruck (0.5bar - 0.6bar Serie). Also lese ich im Forum was das nun sein kann und stoße aus zufall auf eine Aussage von Toyota das bei 1.0bar Ladedruck ein Fuelcut kommt und die Karre in den Notlauf geht. Kein Wunder das er am Dienstag so gut ging, da laden bestimmt auch kurzzeitig an die 300PS oder mehr an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edith hat da noch was ganz interessantes gefunden:
> 
> Audi A1 Quattro vs Nissan GT-R in wet track - YouTube


 Weight kills everything...

Das Problem dürften aber zu 75% die Reifen sein!
Die aufm Audi sind einfach 'ne ganze Größenordnung besser als das, was aufm Nissan drauf ist...


----------



## darksplinter (27. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Quatsch, der ist alles andere als untermotorisiert. In Verbindung mit der Automatik ist der für fast 2t Gewicht richtig flott.
> Mit gutem Vorspannen sind unter 8sek von 0-100 drin.
> Selbst mit 1t Boot hinten dran ist man immer noch flott genug, ohne dass der Motor sich quält.
> Verbrauch momentan mit sehr flotter Fahrweise: 6,1l, mein 1er braucht fast das gleiche.



Also ich muss hier Uwe64LE zustimmen.

Ich wohne im Alpenvorland und hier is das Schiff einfach manchmal zu wenig Bums....

Der 530 ist hier perfekt. Haben auch fast alle die ich kenne die n 5er fahren....
Meist Geschäftswagen zum KM runterrasseln


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPF4fBGNK0U
> 
> Da sieht man mal, wie "weich" doch die alten Autos sind .
> 
> ...



Chinesische Autos erreichen jetzt auch 5 Punkte beim EuroNCAP-Crashtest! 

Der Qoros 3 Sedan ist genauso sicher wie alle anderen 5-Sterne Kandidaten. 

Nix mehr mit Landwind oder Brilliance! Unsere schlitzaugigen Freunde holen so langsam auf. 

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...uer-chinesischen-autohersteller-a-924455.html


----------



## Cleriker (27. September 2013)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen aufholen und selbst auf den Stand der Technik kommen und einfach nachbauen. Dass der aussieht wie eine Mischuing zwischen dreier und Passat kommt ja nicht von ungefähr... Das ist keine Leistung. Fraglich ist nur, ob die Motoren auch die gleichen sind?


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2013)

Mir gefällt er eigentlich sehr gut. Erinnert mich aber irgendwo mehr an einen Ford.


----------



## aloha84 (27. September 2013)

Die Amerikaner haben auch mal japanische Autohersteller ausgelacht, zu kleine Abmessungen, zu kleine Motoren etc.
Dann kam in den 70ern eine Ölkriese......und bumms war ein Toyota doch nicht sooo doof.^^


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2013)

Das ist eine durchschnittliche Limousine wie sie Deutsche, Italiener, Franzosen, Amerikaner, Schweden, Japaner und Koreaner auch bauen. Jetzt kommen halt Chinesen dazu, warum sollten sie es auch nicht hinbekommen?

Nur wird sich wohl auch schnell zeigen, dass auch der Preis für so ein Auto vergleichbar mit den Etablierten sein muss um noch Geld damit zu verdienen.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2013)

Nur dass die vielleicht erstma garnix verdienen wollen, sondern sich über extrem billige Preise in den europäischen Markt "einkaufen" werden. 

Dem Verbraucher hier kanns nur recht sein.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2013)

Hyundai hat genau das gerade aufgehört, da wäre also wieder eine Nische frei.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2013)

Die haben sich ja erfolgreich hier etabliert. Die Chinesen werden das früher oder später genauso machen...


----------



## Mosed (27. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Chinesische Autos erreichen jetzt auch 5 Punkte beim EuroNCAP-Crashtest!
> Der Qoros 3 Sedan ist genauso sicher wie alle anderen 5-Sterne Kandidaten.



Nur, dass es keine chinesische Entwicklung ist. Die Geschäftsführung bzw. leitende Manager sind Deutsche und das Auto wurde von europäischen Ingenieuren entwickelt. Es ist also genau genommen soviel chinesich wie ein in China gebauter VW. (Ja, etwas chinesischer wird Qoros sein...  )


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Nur, dass es keine chinesische Entwicklung ist. Die Geschäftsführung bzw. leitende Manager sind Deutsche und das Auto wurde von europäischen Ingenieuren entwickelt. Es ist also genau genommen soviel chinesich wie ein in China gebauter VW. (Ja, etwas chinesischer wird Qoros sein...  )


 
Aber das machts doch genau aus. Die kaufen sich ausländisches Know How ein, bis sie es selbst drauf haben. Warum sollten die Chinesen erst mühsam lernen, wenns Leute gibt, die ihr Wissen für teuer Geld verkaufen?  

Nebeinbei, es gibt in Deutschland auch ausländische Ingenieure. Da fragt ja auch keiner nach. Das Produkt ist und bleibt deutsch. 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weight kills everything...
> 
> Das Problem dürften aber zu 75% die Reifen sein!
> Die aufm Audi sind einfach 'ne ganze Größenordnung besser als das, was aufm Nissan drauf ist...


 
Stimmt, die Reifen. Mit den Nissan hat das nix zu tun. Jeder VW Up verbläst im Nassen nen Porsche GT3 mit Michelin Pilot Sport Cup Bereifung. Genauso gehts dem Nissan. Auf Trockengrip optimierte Reifen.


----------



## Beam39 (27. September 2013)

Es ist zum Kotzen 

Mir ist, bei meinem, seit geraumer Zeit aufgefallen das ihm Untenrum der Druck ausgeht und das ging kontinuierlich so, und ich denke ich bin Heute am Höhepunkt angelangt. Ich kann das Pedal zu 3/4 durchlatschen, bis der Hobel Ladedruck aufbaut vergehen Jahre.. Von der Ampel komm ich auch kaum weg bis er bei 1800 Umdrehungen wieder volle Leistung hat..

Wird wahrscheinlich an irgendwelchen undichten Unterdruckschläuchen, dem LMM oder dem AGR-Ventil liegen, da werd ich morgen viel Spaß haben beim rumsuchen mit meinen Wurstfingern -.-...

Diesel werden mir immer unsymphatischer


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Reifen. Mit den Nissan hat das nix zu tun. Jeder VW Up verbläst im Nassen nen Porsche GT3 mit Michelin Pilot Sport Cup Bereifung. Genauso gehts dem Nissan. Auf Trockengrip optimierte Reifen.


 
Die Reifen ( Sport Maxx GT 600 ) haben im EU-Nässegrip ein "C", also nicht schlecht. Außerdem soll dieser recht gut im Regen fahrbar sein. Die Reifen vom Audi ( Bridgestone Potenza S001 ) haben ein "B". Ich denke, der Gewichtsunterschied macht es aus, da die Strecke ja auch sehr verwinkelt ist


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2013)

Sag ich doch. Der hässliche Audi wäre auf der verwinkelten Strecke auch besser als ein Porsche oder sonstwas. Alltagstauglichere Reifen. Der Nissan kann zudem vor lauter Kraft auf dem verwinkelten Kurs kaum laufen. Das Gewicht jedoch, ist bei Geschwindigkeiten von vielleicht 60 km/h max. eher nebensächlich. In den Kurven sind die ja nur gerollt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sag ich doch. Der hässliche Audi wäre auf der verwinkelten Strecke auch besser als ein Porsche oder sonstwas. Alltagstauglichere Reifen. Der Nissan kann zudem vor lauter Kraft auf dem verwinkelten Kurs kaum laufen. Das Gewicht jedoch, ist bei Geschwindigkeiten von vielleicht 60 km/h max. eher nebensächlich. In den Kurven sind die ja nur gerollt.


 
Eben gerade bei solch niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist das Gewicht entscheindend


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2013)

Nicht in dem Maße, wie der Nissan von weniger extremen Reifen profitieren würde.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. September 2013)

Gestern einen i8 rumfahren sehen  sehr nettes Auto, kaufen würde ich den dennoch nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2013)

Oh, kann man den also schon kaufen? Wusste ich noch nicht. Wo hast du den denn gesehen?


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2013)

Bloß weil man ihn sieht (wohlgemerkt hirschi kommt aus M) kann man den doch noch lange nicht kaufen. Ich habe den am Mittwoch in M auch gesehen, zu Dutzenden sogar. Allerdings hab ich den auch im Frühjahr schon x Mal gesehen (damals in M und in Aschheim) und den konnte man da auch nicht kaufen 

Momentan seh ich vor allem F56 + F45-48 und die kann man ebenfalls noch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Seeefe (28. September 2013)

Ich finde, trotz das BMW mE die schönsten Autos baut , den i8 doch eher abschreckend als anziehend. Das Design trifft nicht so wirklich meinen Geschmack. 

Müssen die Autobauer den Autos, die Umweltfreundlicher sind/sein wollen/sein werden, immer irgendwelche futuristischen Designes verpassen?  Also nix gegen was modernes, futuristisches, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben wie meiner Meinung nach beim i8


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2013)

JP Performance Golf 7 GTI PP - 0-200 in 19,1 Sek.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxom9XarcQ8​


----------



## Mosed (28. September 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Müssen die Autobauer den Autos, die Umweltfreundlicher sind/sein wollen/sein werden, immer irgendwelche futuristischen Designes verpassen?  Also nix gegen was modernes, futuristisches, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben wie meiner Meinung nach beim i8



Tja, wie so immer geschmackssache. Ich finde den i8 richtig geil - wenn ich das Geldh hätte... 
Der i3 ist aber meiner Meinung nach richtig häßlich.

Für meinen Geschmack sind z.b. die Nissan Fahrzeuge extrem häßlich. Bis auf den GT-R.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. September 2013)

Heute den Z4 erst mal mit der teueren 102er Plörre betankt. Dass er sich schon mal auf nächsten Sa. Trackday einstellen kann


----------



## watercooled (28. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> JP Performance Golf 7 GTI PP - 0-200 in 19,1 Sek.
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxom9XarcQ8">YouTube Link</a>



Yeah endlich ist sein "Geheimnis" draußen


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bloß weil man ihn sieht (wohlgemerkt hirschi kommt aus M) kann man den doch noch lange nicht kaufen. Ich habe den am Mittwoch in M auch gesehen, zu Dutzenden sogar. Allerdings hab ich den auch im Frühjahr schon x Mal gesehen (damals in M und in Aschheim) und den konnte man da auch nicht kaufen
> 
> Momentan seh ich vor allem F56 + F45-48 und die kann man ebenfalls noch nicht kaufen.


 
Genau so ist es, klar ich sehe auch noch ein paar mehr Autos, die noch komplett getarnt sind, wie zB der neue X3, aber so ein i8 ist halt schon mal erwähnenswert. 

@Seeefe

Ich fand die i-Modelle auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber live sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Aber naja das muss wie immer jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Yeah endlich ist sein "Geheimnis" draußen



Geheimnis?  

Und nebenbei, schon ne sehr seriöse Firma die ihre 0-200 Tests am Dortmunder Flughafen macht. Da ist Tempo 70!


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2013)

Die Aussage mit der Box, das diese rückstandlos zu entfernen ist stimmt doch auch nicht oder ?

Werden nicht alle Parameter, die dem "standard" nicht entsprechen irgendwo gespeichert ?


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2013)

Ja, das ist nur ******* was der Typ erzählt. Später mehr. Ich muss erst noch lol weiter zocken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. September 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Die Aussage mit der Box, das diese rückstandlos zu entfernen ist stimmt doch auch nicht oder ?
> 
> Werden nicht alle Parameter, die dem "standard" nicht entsprechen irgendwo gespeichert ?


 
Ja, aber die Händler können das nicht auslesen. Bei BMW kann es nur BMW München einsehen, wenn die Händler die Daten dorthin schicken.


----------



## watercooled (28. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Geheimnis?
> 
> Und nebenbei, schon ne sehr seriöse Firma die ihre 0-200 Tests am Dortmunder Flughafen macht. Da ist Tempo 70!



Neulich hat er nen neuen Krümmer samt Kat (?) vorgestellt.
Am ende des Videos gabs dann einen kleinen Kameraschwenk auf sein neuestes "Geheimnis" für den Golf.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2013)

Also 19 Sekunden auf 200 km/h is natürlich schon ziemlich flott. Nur als Beispiel, mein Megane hat auf 200 km/h laut Supertest von der SA 23 Sekunden gebraucht. 

Was ich aber lustig finde, der JP macht Werbung für diese Performancebox. Kostet 699 Euro. Dann so nebenbei wird bemerkt, dass man für die 19 Sekunden aber noch die Downpipe braucht. Kostet dann rund 2100 €, der Spaß. 

Die Box kann man ja abstöpseln, kein Problem. Das Problem ist dann aber die Downpipe. Er sagt zwar, dass die Downpipe auch drinne bleiben könnte, geht dann aber nicht mehr näher drauf ein.  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass VW bei Turboladerschäden oder Motorschäden kulant ist, wenn etwas in der Peripherie vom Turbo so maßgeblich verändert wurde. Bei Renault verliert du beim Benutzen von ner Downpipe die Garantie. 

Zusammengefasst, die 19 Sekunden gibts nicht mit der Performancebox für 699 €. Die 19 Sekunden gibts nur mit Box und Downpipe. Und dann verliert man aber die Garantie bei Schäden am Motor. Es sei denn, VW ist blind. Ich nehm mal an, ne Garantieübernahme gibts von JP-Performance auch nicht.

Hier is auch noch mal ein Video nur zur Downpipe. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVeIGFPuxHc


Das Video hier oben! ;o)



watercooled schrieb:


> Neulich hat er nen neuen Krümmer samt Kat (?) vorgestellt.
> Am ende des Videos gabs dann einen kleinen Kameraschwenk auf sein neuestes "Geheimnis" für den Golf.


----------



## watercooled (28. September 2013)

Ahh ne Downpipe wars. Ok knapp daneben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. September 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ahh ne Downpipe wars. Ok knapp daneben


 
+ Metallkats, soweit ich weiß
Eine DP inkl. Metallkats "erleichtert" dem Motor ja eigentlich das" Ausatmen" und belastet ihn ja nicht.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2013)

Ja. Mit Metallkat. 

Und ist doch egal. Wenn was passiert haste Pech gehabt. 

Nebenbei, 20 KW mehr über die Downpipe und das ist nicht eintragungspflichtig?

Wo ist der Mann vom TÜV, wenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## watercooled (28. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Mit Metallkat.
> 
> Und ist doch egal. Wenn was passiert haste Pech gehabt.
> 
> ...



Klutteeeeeeeeen 

JP Performance muss auf sowas doch aber Garantie geben oder?
Also wenn die es einbauen zumindest.


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2013)

Garantie auf die Umbauten vielleicht ja. 

Die müssten aber eine Garantie auf den Motor geben.

Aber nein, die Box kannste ja ausbauen,wenn was ist und die Downpipe würde von VW ja angeblich nicht bemängelt.


----------



## Klutten (28. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wo ist der Mann vom TÜV, wenn man ihn braucht?


 


watercooled schrieb:


> Klutteeeeeeeeen



Schreit  hier doch nicht so rum Kinder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...ach so -> DEKRA



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ... Nebenbei, 20 KW mehr über die Downpipe und das ist nicht eintragungspflichtig?



Grundsätzlich würde ich auch sagen, dass das eintragungspflichtig ist. Der Typ würde es aber sicher nicht behaupten, wenn es nicht so wäre. Die Metallkats selbst werden eine E-Zulassung haben ...aber der Rest? Alleine durch die deutliche Veränderung des Abgastraktes sollte sich die Geräuschkulisse ändern ...aber wirklich erfahren wird man es erst, wenn die Dinger mal irgendwo verbaut sind.



watercooled schrieb:


> JP Performance muss auf sowas doch aber Garantie geben oder?
> Also wenn die es einbauen zumindest.



 Garantie höchstens auf das Bauteil und gegebenenfalls auf einen fachmännischen Einbau. Mehr aber auch nicht. Wer seinen Motor mehr als die EG-tolerierten ~10% leistungssteigert, der kann sich von jeder Garantie verabschieden.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ... und die Downpipe würde von VW ja angeblich nicht  bemängelt.


 
Wenn der Hersteller zahlen soll, können selbst Fahrwerksfedern schon ein Grund sein, keinen Cent als Garantieleistung zu bezahlen. Das veränderte Bauteil muss nicht zwingend für den Defekt verantwortlich sein. In den Garantiebedingungen von Audi (und sicher auch VW) stehen Dinge wie "...gilt für das serienmäßige Fahrzeug" oder "...wie im Auslieferungszustand..."


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2013)

Flott hier!!! 



Klutten schrieb:


> Wer seinen Motor mehr als die EG-tolerierten ~10% leistungssteigert, der kann sich von jeder Garantie verabschieden.


 


Und das für schlappe 2100 €. Ein Schnäppchen! 




Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn der Hersteller zahlen soll, können selbst Fahrwerksfedern schon ein Grund sein, keinen Cent als Garantieleistung zu bezahlen. Das veränderte Bauteil muss nicht zwingend für den Defekt verantwortlich sein. In den Garantiebedingungen von Audi (und sicher auch VW) stehen Dinge wie "...gilt für das serienmäßige Fahrzeug" oder "...wie im Auslieferungszustand..."


 
Ja. Ich weiß von Porsche, dass du z.B. bei ne nachträglichen Tieferlegung, die nicht von Porsche verbaut wird, die Garantie für das ganze Fahrzeug verlierst. Egal, was ist.


----------



## roadgecko (28. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Flott hier!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Leistung geht ja in Ordnung, nur ist die Beschreibung ähm sagen wir mal Fragwürdig


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2013)

Die Nacht erstmal aus Dortmund heimgefahren... Eine Sache hat mich stutzig gemacht: Wo freigegeben war immer mal zwischen 140 und 190 lt. Tacho, einmal bin ich bei Limit 80 vom Gas, wollte danach wieder Beschleunigen und mein Kleiner kam (bei ebener Strecke) mit Mühe und Not auf 110 mit durchgetretenem Pedal - als hätte ich mich in den Kasseler Bergen fürchterlich verschaltet, beziehungsweise das (Zuück-)Schalten vergessen... Kein Lämpchen an, kein gar nix, ging auch irgendwann über 3k rpm. Deswegen schließe ich den Notlauf mal aus. Nächsten Rastplatz raus, hörte sich normal an, ausgemacht, wieder angelassen, wieder rauf auf die Bahn und alles wieder normal . Hatte sowas schonmal jemand?


----------



## Seeefe (29. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Nacht erstmal aus Dortmund heimgefahren... Eine Sache hat mich stutzig gemacht: Wo freigegeben war immer mal zwischen 140 und 190 lt. Tacho, einmal bin ich bei Limit 80 vom Gas, wollte danach wieder Beschleunigen und mein Kleiner kam (bei ebener Strecke) mit Mühe und Not auf 110 mit durchgetretenem Pedal - als hätte ich mich in den Kasseler Bergen fürchterlich verschaltet, beziehungsweise das (Zuück-)Schalten vergessen... Kein Lämpchen an, kein gar nix, ging auch irgendwann über 3k rpm. Deswegen schließe ich den Notlauf mal aus. Nächsten Rastplatz raus, hörte sich normal an, ausgemacht, wieder angelassen, wieder rauf auf die Bahn und alles wieder normal . Hatte sowas schonmal jemand?


 
Hatte ich, als ich aus Kassel wieder Richtung Duisburg und Co. gefahren bin auch. Bin gefahren, musste an ner Stelle von 150 auf 120. Als ich dann wieder Gas geben durfte, kam ich grad so an die 130 und mein Display sagte, ich solle doch runterschalten. 

An sich kam mir der Abschnitt komplett eben vor, aber anscheinend war doch ne etwas größere Steigung vor mir, die ich nicht so wirklich bemerkt habe  Den nachm aufsuchen eines Rastplatzes, dem neustarten war alles wieder wie vorher


----------



## Re4dt (29. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hatte sowas schonmal jemand?



Hatte genau das selbe mal vor paar Monaten mit unserem Zafira 2.2 
Tempo 100 beschleunigt und es ging wirklich nichts. Also nächster Rastplatz raus Motor ausgeschaltet und wieder an, danach ging wieder alles. War auch ebene Strecke (Flughafen Stuttgart)
Weis auch bis heute nicht, wieso der Motor da so rumzickte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2013)

Jemand Ahnung von Soundsystemen hier?

Ich würde gern die Stock-Boxen in meinem Civic Ep ersetzen. Hauptsächlich höre ich Drum and Bass / Dubstep. Ich mag keines dieser "Bumm Bumm" Kasten haben die mir den halben Kofferaum wegnehmen. Ich möchte schon Bass haben, aber "schönen" Bass. Kann man da auch mit relativ wenig Geld schon was gescheites bekommen? So für 150-200€? 

Ein Kenwood Radio habe ich schon, das sollte ja reichen


----------



## watercooled (29. September 2013)

Als erstes: Dämmen Dämmen Dämmen.
Wenn du dann ein gutes 2 Wege System einbaust und eine potente Endstufe fürs Frontsystem hast dann bekommst du da schon ziemlich guten Bass raus 
Erweitern kannst du dann immernoch.

Aber mit 150€ wird das denk ich eher nichts.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. September 2013)

falls du andere/neue Lautsprecher verbauen willst, kann ich dir Audiosystem empfehlen 

Bei mir gibts auch mal wieder neues, bin gerade auf der suche nach nem winterauto. Mein A200Turbo ist mir einfach zu schade um ihn im winter runter zu rocken  Eine garage habe ich schon ^^ Habe mir bisher nen mazda 323 angeschaut (welcher wegen rost nicht gekauft wurde) und einen Fiesta (vermutlich wird dieser auch nicht gekauft wegen zu vieler offenen baustellen). Ich habe heute einen Peugeot 106 Rallye gesehen, den wagen will ich haben, aber der verkäufer spielt irgendwie zickig, will ihn plötzlich nicht mehr verkaufen, da wird morgen noch mal nachgebohrt


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. September 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jemand Ahnung von Soundsystemen hier?
> 
> Ich würde gern die Stock-Boxen in meinem Civic Ep ersetzen. Hauptsächlich höre ich Drum and Bass / Dubstep. Ich mag keines dieser "Bumm Bumm" Kasten haben die mir den halben Kofferaum wegnehmen. Ich möchte schon Bass haben, aber "schönen" Bass. Kann man da auch mit relativ wenig Geld schon was gescheites bekommen? So für 150-200€?
> 
> Ein Kenwood Radio habe ich schon, das sollte ja reichen


 
Habe letztens ein ähnliches Konzept realisiert, so wie du es beschreibst. Intensive Tiefen und Bässe bei sehr guten und klaren Höhen. Habe das Focal PS165 Kit  verbaut + Crunch Endstufe. Ich bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn es nicht gerade Billig war. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich alleine für die Dämmung schon über 150€ ausgegeben habe. 

Ohne Dämmung macht es keinen Sinn, ich habs ausprobiert. Es kommt einfach null Bass rüber. Probiers aus.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. September 2013)

Für's Frontsystem brauchst du aber nicht zwangsläufig eine Endstufe, weil meistens das vom Radio für diese Bedürfnisse ausreicht. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie es beim Civic aussieht mit Platz für Boxen, daher ist wohl ein 2-Wege-System zu empfehlen. Und je nachdem wie audiophil du bist, kannst du halt richtig Kohle lassen (Hersteller wie Maestro, Audio System Gladen, Eton, Focal, etc).
Was hast du für ein Radio?

Glaube das Audio System MX 165 Plus war ganz nett und nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Seabound (30. September 2013)

Gerade echt Glück gehabt.

Bin von der Arbeit heimgefahren. 

Ende einer Schnellstraße, es geht Berg runter und wird einspurig. Ich bin der Letzte im Rückstau vom Einspurigwerden. Hatte vorher einen LKW überholt. Der war so ca. 250 Meter hinter mir, als ich am Rückstau anhalte. 

Ich kuck in den Rückspiegel und denke noch so, dass der LKW aber verdammt schnell ist. Das Ding wird und wird nicht langsamer. Als er dann so ca. 10 Meter hinter mir ist, hab ichs mit der Angst bekommen und bin lieber mal weg. Weg heißt, ich bin neben das Auto vor mir, also auf die Gegenfahrbahn gefahren, die zum Glück frei war. Der LKW kommt 2 Sekunden später mit laut quietschenden Bremsen da zum stehen, wo ich gerade noch stand. Ungefähr auf Höhe meine B-Säule war seine Stoßstange.  

Hätte ich nicht in den Rückspiegel geschaut, der hätte mich einfach blatt gemacht... Ich glaub, ich brauch nen Schnapps!


----------



## der_yappi (30. September 2013)

Echt Schwein gehabt Scholle...

Bestimmt hat dich der LKWler noch blöde angekuckt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Habe letztens ein ähnliches Konzept realisiert, so wie du es beschreibst. Intensive Tiefen und Bässe bei sehr guten und klaren Höhen. Habe das Focal PS165 Kit  verbaut + Crunch Endstufe. Ich bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn es nicht gerade Billig war. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich alleine für die Dämmung schon über 150€ ausgegeben habe.
> 
> Ohne Dämmung macht es keinen Sinn, ich habs ausprobiert. Es kommt einfach null Bass rüber. Probiers aus.



Ok Dämmung ist also wichtig. Mit wieviel Geld muss ich da rechnen? Muss nicht übertrieben sein, sondern nur ausreichend. 
Eine zusätzliche Endstufe wird doch gar nicht benötigt oder? Reicht da nicht der Verstärker vom Radio aus? 
Audiophil bin ich defintiv nicht, hatte mir extra mal ein Soundsystem von Canton (GLE 490) aufgebaut und kann kaum einen Unterschied zu meinen Logitech Boxen hören, bis auf das der Bass einfach nur Bum Bum beim Logitech System ist. 



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Für's Frontsystem brauchst du aber nicht zwangsläufig eine Endstufe, weil meistens das vom Radio für diese Bedürfnisse ausreicht. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie es beim Civic aussieht mit Platz für Boxen, daher ist wohl ein 2-Wege-System zu empfehlen. Und je nachdem wie audiophil du bist, kannst du halt richtig Kohle lassen (Hersteller wie Maestro, Audio System Gladen, Eton, Focal, etc).
> Was hast du für ein Radio?
> 
> Glaube das Audio System MX 165 Plus war ganz nett und nicht zu teuer.


 
Also das Set + Dämmung, noch irgendwas?


----------



## Seabound (30. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Echt Schwein gehabt Scholle...
> 
> Bestimmt hat dich der LKWler noch blöde angekuckt


 

Der hat dumm gekuckt. Aber ich glaub, der war eher ziemlich erschrocken!


----------



## Seeefe (30. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gerade echt Glück gehabt.
> 
> Bin von der Arbeit heimgefahren.
> 
> ...



Letztens erst bei uns auf der Autobahn gehabt. Da isn LKW ins Stauende gefahren, wohl zu spät gebremst. Also das hätte ich echt nicht gerne mit angesehen, wenn so´n 40 Tonner, aufn Stauende knallt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. September 2013)

@Bioschnitzel

Ich bin hier ehrlich gesagt nicht der Soundexperte, das geschriebene sind nur meine Erfahrungen. 
Zur Dämmung rate ich dir aber, mach es lieber vernünftig, sodass sich die Arbeit am Ende auch Lohnt. 
Google ein wenig, dann weisst du wie eine vernünftige Dämmung aussieht.


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2013)

150€ würde ich für die Dämmung der vorderen Türen auch investieren . Einbau ist das A und O, sonst klingt das beste Frontsystem beschissen.


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2013)

Ick bin wieder da  ( scheise ohne Internet im Hinterwald ohne Handy Empfang ) 
Aber Wochenende war schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was die sache hier mit dem Soundsystem angeht, das ist doch nicht euer ernst zu sagen das man fürs Frontsystem keine Endstufe brauch, die Endstufen in fast jedem Autoradio sind grottenschlecht, Klirrfaktor von 10% sind die Regel bei den kleinen Class D endstüfchen im Autoradio, und glaubt mal nicht wenn da steht 4*40W das da wirklich 160W rauskommen, das sind vieleicht unter optimal bedinungen 20W pro kanal. 

Ne Endstufe fürs Frontsystem ist ein MUSS allein schon aus dem grund das man nen HP Filter hat, den nen Frontsystem den kompletten Frequenzgang zuzumuten ist schwachsinn und raubt klang ohne Ende, die meisten Frontsysteme sind nichtmal in der lage unter 50hz zu spielen, wenn die dann auch noch 40hz abbekommen, übersteuern die viel schneller und fangen schneller an dreckig zu klingen, vorallem wenn man dann nen Autoradio dran hat was auch noch ab ner gewissen Leistung von Haus aus verzerrt, besonders im Bassbereich weil die Stromversorgung dieser Autoradio Endstufen garnicht drauf ausgelegt sind richtig Tiefgang zu produzieren, dafür sind die Pufferelkos viel zu klein dimensioniert. 

Selbst nen Serien Frontsystem wertet man klanglich auf wenn man es mit ner Endstufe ansteuert und dementsprechend auch die Filter gescheit einstellt. 

Eins sollt auch noch klar sein, ein 150€ Frontsystem ist nicht teuert, sondern das ist die Einsteigerklasse, und mit so nem Frontsystem wirst du auch kein Monsterbass hinbekommen, evt. wenns in der Tür sitzt und den Raum der Tür als Resonanzkörper nutzen kann, aber dann ist daemmen absolut pflicht, und das nicht zu wenig, da kannst gleich paar Kilo Alubutyl pro Tür reinkloppen. 


Also A und O 
Daemmen, und gleichzeitig gescheite Kabel verlegen wenn man den Innenraum eh grad zerlegt hat.
Gutes Frontsystem mit ner guten Endstufe ( und damit mein ich kein Crunch oder sonstigen untauglichen kram den man im Media Markt bekommt ) was gebrauchtes tuts hier auch, z.b ne feine Audio Systems Twister, und wenn man mag gleich als 4 kanal und damit das 2 Wege Frontsystem Vollaktiv zu befeuern ( ok für nicht so Audiophile schon bisl übertrieben ) 
Ne gute Headunit. 

Aber mit 150€ kommste da wahrlich nicht weit, eigentlich garnicht auser du baust dir eben irgend nen China billig krempel vom Media Markt und konsorten ein.

Achja Tiefgang so richtig, da brauchs mehr als nen 2 Wege Frontsystem, mehr als Kickbaesse bekommst aus dem meisten Frontsystemen nicht raus, und schon garnicht in welchen der 150€ einsteiger klasse.


----------



## nfsgame (30. September 2013)

Audio Systems Twister, hmm... Wie wärs mit den kleinen Eton-Stufen? Passen je nach Auto auch untern Beifahrersitz und sind nicht schlecht . Lautsprecherkabel sind relativ egal, gerade fürs Frontsystem. Wenn da schon 1,5mm² liegt kann dann auch bleiben. Bei der Stromversorgung stimme ich zu - bloß keinen Klingeldraht durch die Karre ziehen....


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2013)

Klar ne Eton is auch okay keine frage, aber halt wieder ne andere Preiskategorie, für um die 100€ bekommst ja gebraucht schon ne kleine feine Twister und die sind für das Geld wirklich spitzenklasse. Da gibts auch noch viel mehr Geheimtipps. 

und natürlich sind die Kabel jetz nicht das A und O, aber wenn man eh den innenraum zerlegt kanns nicht verkehrt sein gleich bisl vorsorge zu leisten, wie z.b eben die möglichkeit nen Frontsystem Vollaktiv zu fahren, ich weis ja nicht wie das bei aktuellen Autos aussieht ( der lezte aktuelle den ich zerlegt hab war nen 2002er E39 )  aber früher war fast immer so nen 0.75mm² Klingeldraht in den Autos.


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ick bin wieder da  ( scheise ohne Internet im Hinterwald ohne Handy Empfang )
> Aber Wochenende war schön
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch zum Treffen  wenn ich meinen endlich habe komme ich auch mal  
war dass das 335i Treffen ?


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2013)

Nö wie kommste da drauf ? Sonst waer kein Seltenes M3 Cabrio in dem Zeitungsartikel, das war ein "kleines" Forentreffen von unserer E30 Community. Ist nur etwas arg ausgeartet dafür das es nur nen kleines 10 man treffen werden sollte ursprünglich  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (30. September 2013)

Und bis auf Einen (der Gelbe) scheinen alle auch noch original oder mindestens dezent gemacht zu sein.. Das sind e30 für mich, wunderschön!


----------



## dekay55 (30. September 2013)

Sagen wir mal, alle eher dezenzt gemacht, wir bestehen eigentlich auch nicht aus der BMW Proll Sektion, natürlich nen paar auffaellige gibts auch bei uns, aber die meisten haben die Arbeit eher darein gesteckt den E30 optisch schön und original da stehen zu lassen, aber dafür die Technik unter der Karosse zu optimieren, ich glaub die haelfte ca der auf dem Bild gezeigten E30 hat nen schönen Motor unter der Haube, vom S14 ( M3 Triebwerk ) bis hin zum V8 war eigentlich alles dabei. 

Er ist so nen nettes bsp. Ausen optisch wirklich schick und Original von den Felgen mal abgesehen, dafür aber nen schönes Herz unter der Haube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch nen paar leckerbissen, vorallem das M3 Cabrio  oder das Mtech 1 Cab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (2. Oktober 2013)

Schon erschreckend was so auf den Straßen rumfährt:

Bild 1 / 35 - Bildergalerien - Die skurrilsten Eigenreparaturen | heise Autos


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2013)

@dekay55:
Kippen die Dinger nicht Vorne über bei den Motoren?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2013)

Heute ungefähr zusammen 1km lang tief schwarze Streifen gezogen, die alten Winterreifen müssen weg 
Und mit vorne 225 17" und hinten 205 16" kennt das Auto keine Art von Untersteuern mehr 
Aufgenommen mit einer GoPro Hero 3 Black.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (2. Oktober 2013)

Stylisch!


----------



## watercooled (2. Oktober 2013)

Was spricht bei einem Wankel eigentlich gegen ein Hochdrehzahl Konzept?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was spricht bei einem Wankel eigentlich gegen ein Hochdrehzahl Konzept?


 
Was meinst du genau ?


----------



## Seabound (2. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was spricht bei einem Wankel eigentlich gegen ein Hochdrehzahl Konzept?




Kraftstoffverbrauch, Schmiermittelverbrauch, Wartungsintervalle und zwischenzeitlich vermutlich auch der Schadstoffausstoß.


----------



## Riverna (3. Oktober 2013)

Noch dazu kommt das ein Wankelmotor ziemlich anfällig ist. Wenn da mal was kaputt geht wird es schwer eine gute und geeignete Werkstatt zu finden.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2013)

Was ihr schreibt sind Gründe gegen einen Wankel im allgemeinen aber nicht gegen Gründe gegen einen Hochdrehzahl-Wankel im speziellen. Wobei ich, wie King, auch nicht wirklich verstehe wie das gemeint ist, schließlich drehen selbst die Wankel mit Turbo deutlich höher als vergleichbare Ottomotoren.


----------



## Seabound (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das Wankel sowieso Hochdrehzahl ist. Insofern sind die Argumente zutreffend.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Oktober 2013)

Reifen sind auf :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die längsten schwarzen Striche waren 450m, dann wurden leider die hintere Bremsen zu warm 


€dit:

Gerade noch neue Winterfelgen gekauft, Schnapper des Monats .

Beispielbild:


Spoiler



BMW Doppelspeiche 103 8Jx17"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Oktober 2013)

der wankelmotor ist vom prinzip her besser als der Hubkolbenmotor, da der "richtungswechsel" fehlt, und der Wankel somit ruhiger und theoretisch effizienter arbeitet. 
Leider verdient man mit dem HKM zu viel, als dass sich die investition (die sich relativ gering halten sollte) in eine bessere abdichtung und die aufladung des wankels lohnen würde.
Aber mal sehen, vielleicht findet sich ja ein millionär/milliadär, der ahnung hat von motorentechnik und die forschung fördert. Genau wie beim Kugelmotor


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2013)

Der 5-Takt-Motor klingt auch ganz vielversprechend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=e-kLgO3Pqhw


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2013)

Der Wankel hat auch in der Theorie einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad als ein Hubkolbenmotor. 
Der ließe sich höchstens noch durch extreme Aufladung etwas ausgleichen, da die Form der Brennkammern etwas weniger zur Selbstentzündung führt. Da scheitert es dann aber auch mit moderneren Materialien an der Dichtigkeit.

Im Endeffekt hat der Wankel damit nur den ruhigen Lauf und die Baugröße als Vorteil. In der Wagenklasse(Sportwagen) in der er dank zu hohem Verbrauch denkbar wäre, sind aber durch hohe Zylinderzahl und/oder Boxeranordnung ebenfalls sehr ruhig laufende Motoren vorhanden und den Platz braucht man anscheinend auch nicht.

Die Behauptung dass das Konzept künstlich klein gehalten wird ist Quatsch.

Zum 5-Takt Motor: Ähnlich wie schon einige Kommentatoren in YT sehe ich da in erster Linie eine Abwandlung des Turbos. Statt einer Turbine wird ein Kolben in den Abgasstrom gehalten (eine Turbine hat übrigens den höheren Wirkungsgrad). Wo danach wiederum die Energie für eine zusätzliche Aufladung her kommen soll bleibt ungeklärt.


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2013)

hey, ich brauche nochmal eure hilfe. Mein Vater sucht ein robustes Winterauto. 

Kriterien: robust, zuverlässig, allrad, max 7000euro.

Wir müssen oft über eins zwei kleinere berge wo im winter gerne mal 30-40 cm schnee liegt, meist ungeräumt.

was hat sich da bewährt, was ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## JC88 (4. Oktober 2013)

Da fallen mir Spontan Opel Frontera oder Suzuki SJ ein. Bekommt man recht billig, sind sehr robust, simple Technik und die ersatzteile sind gut zu bekommen und ziemlich günstig.

Wir hatten beide im laufe der letzten 10 Jahre als 3. Wagen im Landwirtschaftlichen Bereich. Die haben beide mit dem tiefsten Winter keine Probleme.


----------



## watercooled (4. Oktober 2013)

Der erwähnte SJ oder der erste Vitara wären eine option.
Und du bekommst beide weit unter 7k.

Das mit dem Wankel erkläre ich nachher kurz wie ich das meinte.


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich gehört es in den "was nervt euch..."-Thread, hat aber auch wieder was mit Auto zu tun. Ich habe vorgestern endlich mal den Schritt getan und meine alte Tuning-Butze aus der Garage geschoben, damit der Dicke im Winter schön trocken stehen kann ...und was passiert? Beim Schieben auf der Schrägen der Garageneinfahrt verhebe ich mir seitlich so den Rücken, dass ich mich bis jetzt fast nicht bewegen kann.  

Dabei wollte ich ein paar Bilder schießen und den Boliden dann bei Mobile und Autoscout reinsetzen. Am Liebsten hätte ich ja den Abschlepphaken genutzt, aber der war nicht erreichbar, da das Auto zu tief ist. Unter dem Aggregateträger sind keine 2 Finger breit Bodenfreiheit ...und 2 Finger sind bei mir < 36mm. Krank, wie man damals mit so einem Auto durch die Gegend gefahren ist. Ist ja kein Kleinwagen, sondern eine ausgewachsene Limousine. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. Oktober 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehört es in den "was nervt euch..."-Thread, hat aber auch wieder was mit Auto zu tun. Ich habe vorgestern endlich mal den Schritt getan und meine alte Tuning-Butze aus der Garage geschoben, damit der Dicke im Winter schön trocken stehen kann ...und was passiert? Beim Schieben auf der Schrägen der Garageneinfahrt verhebe ich mir seitlich so den Rücken, dass ich mich bis jetzt fast nicht bewegen kann.
> 
> Dabei wollte ich ein paar Bilder schießen und den Boliden dann bei Mobile und Autoscout reinsetzen. Am Liebsten hätte ich ja den Abschlepphaken genutzt, aber der war nicht erreichbar, da das Auto zu tief ist. Unter dem Aggregateträger sind keine 2 Finger breit Bodenfreiheit ...und 2 Finger sind bei mir < 36mm. Krank, wie man damals mit so einem Auto durch die Gegend gefahren ist. Ist ja kein Kleinwagen, sondern eine ausgewachsene Limousine.



Was ist es denn für einer?

@killer196: Wie wäre es mit nem V70 AWD? Als diesel oder als Fünf-Zylinder-Turbo.

Volvo rulez!


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Was ist es denn für einer?


 
Ich habe mal ein Bild angefügt. Mein Renner aus den 90ern. ^^


----------



## watercooled (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehs am Handy nicht genau aber sind das Porsche Felgen?


----------



## >ExX< (4. Oktober 2013)

Hier leute, gestern gesehen. Richtig unweises Teil sag ich euch


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. Oktober 2013)

Wasn das für ein Douchebag ... kauft sich son auto und kann noch nichtmal einparken


----------



## Beam39 (4. Oktober 2013)

Das Thema hatten wir hier schon paar mal, aber ich verstehe ihn. Lieber so als das mir irgendein Depp die Türen einhaut oder beim ausparken langfährt - alles schon desöfteren erlebt, und bei nem Porsche ist es umso ärgerlicher.


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehört es in den "was nervt euch..."-Thread, hat aber auch wieder was mit Auto zu tun. Ich habe vorgestern endlich mal den Schritt getan und meine alte Tuning-Butze aus der Garage geschoben, damit der Dicke im Winter schön trocken stehen kann ...und was passiert? Beim Schieben auf der Schrägen der Garageneinfahrt verhebe ich mir seitlich so den Rücken, dass ich mich bis jetzt fast nicht bewegen kann.   Dabei wollte ich ein paar Bilder schießen und den Boliden dann bei Mobile und Autoscout reinsetzen. Am Liebsten hätte ich ja den Abschlepphaken genutzt, aber der war nicht erreichbar, da das Auto zu tief ist. Unter dem Aggregateträger sind keine 2 Finger breit Bodenfreiheit ...und 2 Finger sind bei mir < 36mm. Krank, wie man damals mit so einem Auto durch die Gegend gefahren ist. Ist ja kein Kleinwagen, sondern eine ausgewachsene Limousine.   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=686176"/>



Klutten sag mal bitte was das für ein Auto ist ?
Ein Audi ? Und wie viel PS der hat?

Gekauft in jugendlicher Unvernunft ?


----------



## Klutten (4. Oktober 2013)

Ein Honda Accord Baujahr 1991 (~160 PS) und keineswegs jugendliche Unvernunft. An dem Auto habe fast 10 Jahre immer wieder etwas verändert und musste abseits aller anderen Kumpel, fast jedes Teil anfertigen lassen oder selbst bauen. Für dieses Auto gab es damals fast nichts. Insgesamt habe ich damit europaweit irgendwo zwischen 20-30 Preise erhalten, teils für das Gesamtfahrzeug, teils für die Musikanlage, die alleine umgerechnet über 8.000€ verschlungen hat.


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2013)

Also der Accord sieht echt gut aus.

Mir wäre der fast schon zu tief, sitz man mit dem nicht auf Bankübergängen auf ?


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hey danke für die vorschläge  Hat der frontera irgendwelche besonderen schwächen?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> hey, ich brauche nochmal eure hilfe. Mein Vater sucht ein robustes Winterauto.
> 
> Kriterien: robust, zuverlässig, allrad, max 7000euro.


Irgend ein Subaru(je nach dem welches Fahrzeugformat es denn sein soll) ist sicher nie falsch bei den Anforderungen.


14Hannes88 schrieb:


> @killer196: Wie wäre es mit nem V70 AWD? Als diesel oder als Fünf-Zylinder-Turbo.
> 
> Volvo rulez!


Grundsätzlich mag ich Volvos ja auch ganz gut leiden, aber wenn man sich mal anguckt was es so an V70/850 AWD auf dem Markt gibt fällt doch auf dass da gerade der Allrad relativ häufig defekt ist.


----------



## watercooled (4. Oktober 2013)

Wo wohnst du denn? Das man mal die Schneemenge abschätzen kann.

Bei nicht allzu starkem Schnee wir schon erwähnt ein Subaru oder auch ein ribuster Audi 80 Quattro 2.3.
Den bekommt man für eine hand voll euros, fast unkaputtbar und rostet nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> .. und rostet nicht.


 
Usually


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> was hat sich da bewährt, was ist empfehlenswert?


 
Ein Audi mit Quattro 
z.B. sowas: Audi A6 Avant 2.6 quattro 1.Hand als Kombi in Weissenhorn
oder etwas neuer Audi A6 Avant 2.7 T quattro Automatik Bose Leder als Kombi in Coburg


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2013)

@watercooled: 
Ich wohne in der nähe von wiesbaden, genauer gesagt in taunusstein. Da mein vater als auch ich nach wiesbaden müssen, müssen wir entweder über die platte oder über die eiserne hand. Auf beiden lag letztes jahr bis zu 45cm schnee. Generell sind wir viel im taunus unterwegs (verwandschaft, etc)


----------



## Beam39 (4. Oktober 2013)

> z.B. sowas: Audi A6 Avant 2.6 quattro 1.Hand als Kombi in Weissenhorn



Viel zu viel zu viel zu viel für das Auto!! Keine Frage - ist gepflegt wenig Kilometer etc. und an sich nen schönes Auto, aber nie und nimmer das Geld wert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> Mein Ibiza 1.8 16V GTI reicht mir erstmal. 220km/h laut Tacho sind drinne mit 130PS bei 970Kg^^


 Ich versteh nicht, warum die Höchstgeschwindigkeit immer so wichtig ist. Ich find das immer relativ egal. Was (mir) wichtig ist, ist die Beschleunigung.

Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die meisten 'meiner' Autos nie so wirklich ausgefahren habe, weder den RX7 FC NA noch die Supra und auch den Probe nicht...
Top Speed ist in der Praxis so wichtig wien Sack Reis in China. Wichtiger ist eher, dass die Karre ordentlich ausm Kreuz kommt und bei 160-200 noch ordentlich zieht...


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> @watercooled:
> Ich wohne in der nähe von wiesbaden, genauer gesagt in taunusstein. Da mein vater als auch ich nach wiesbaden müssen, müssen wir entweder über die platte oder über die eiserne hand. Auf beiden lag letztes jahr bis zu 45cm schnee. Generell sind wir viel im taunus unterwegs (verwandschaft, etc)



OT:

Meine Frau kommt aus Taunusstein und meine Schwiegereltern wohnen noch dort ;0) Die Eiserne Hand fahr ich auch oft.


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Meine Frau kommt aus Taunusstein und meine Schwiegereltern wohnen noch dort ;0) Die Eiserne Hand fahr ich auch oft.



Nice  ich wohne nicht persönlich da, nur zweitwohnsitz B) meine mutter wohnt in bleicht.


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich wohne in Mainz, arbeite in Wiesbaden und bin halt oft bei meinen Schwiegereltern in Taunusstein.


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2013)

Darf ich fragen wo du arbeitest?


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo du arbeitest?



In Wiesbaden bei ner Behörde aufem Amt.


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ah ok


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Oktober 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> @watercooled:
> Ich wohne in der nähe von wiesbaden, genauer gesagt in taunusstein. Da mein vater als auch ich nach wiesbaden müssen, müssen wir entweder über die platte oder über die eiserne hand. Auf beiden lag letztes jahr bis zu 45cm schnee. Generell sind wir viel im taunus unterwegs (verwandschaft, etc)


Hab auch mal 4 Jahre in Wiesbaden gewohnt und mußte ab und zu über die Platte ... einer der Gründe, warum ich seit dem Audi quattro fahre


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja. Eiserne Hand oder Platte im Winter echt kein Spaß. Zumindest bei heftigem Schneefall.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Viel zu viel zu viel zu viel für das Auto!! Keine Frage - ist gepflegt wenig Kilometer etc. und an sich nen schönes Auto, aber nie und nimmer das Geld wert.


 
Da hab ich mich eher auf das Modell bezogen, auf den preis habe ich nicht geachtet


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Eiserne Hand oder Platte im Winter echt kein Spaß. Zumindest bei heftigem Schneefall.



Allerdings .-. Vor allem weil die nach 20 uhr nichtmehr räumen XD


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Allerdings .-. Vor allem weil die nach 20 uhr nichtmehr räumen XD


 
Ich wäre froh, wenn die bei uns nicht räumen . So richtig viel Schnee haben wir hier oben nur selten.
Allerdings hat man hier auch Leute, die müssen nur eine Schneeflocke sehen, dann wird selbst auf schnurgerader Strecke geschlichen


----------



## Seabound (4. Oktober 2013)

Ne hartgefahrene Schneedecke ist mir auch lieber als Schneematsch!


----------



## killer196 (4. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ne hartgefahrene Schneedecke ist mir auch lieber als Schneematsch!



Am schlimmsten ist eis unter dem schneematsch :0


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal kurz zu den erwähnten Suzukis: Ich seh das bei diversen Kumpels, die Suzuki Vitara, Samurai und wie sie eben alle heißen, fahren. Von der Technik her sind die recht robust, umgekehrt brauchen die aber ziemlich viel Sprit. 
Viel schlimmer ist aber der Rost. Du kannst den Autos ungelogen beim Rosten zusehen, wenn die keine Hohlraumkonservierung haben. Der Vitara vom Spezl hat jetzt im Dezember Tüv und der hat noch einiges vor sich, was schweissen angeht. Löcher im Fussraum die so groß sind wie ein Tennisball und die Radläufe rosten auch ohne Ende. Also mein Fall wäre das nicht wenn ein Auto so derart am Rosten ist.

Achso ja und die fahren sich, wie wenn du auf einem Gummiboot sitzt, von den Bremsen rede ich jetzt lieber gar nicht  Nun genug gelästert


----------



## Beam39 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, warum die Höchstgeschwindigkeit immer so wichtig ist. Ich find das immer relativ egal. Was (mir) wichtig ist, ist die Beschleunigung.
> 
> Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die meisten 'meiner' Autos nie so wirklich ausgefahren habe, weder den RX7 FC NA noch die Supra und auch den Probe nicht...
> Top Speed ist in der Praxis so wichtig wien Sack Reis in China. Wichtiger ist eher, dass die Karre ordentlich ausm Kreuz kommt und bei 160-200 noch ordentlich zieht...



Wenn ein Auto bei 200 noch ordentlich zieht dann macht der auch locker die 250.. Das müsste sich dann ziemlich proportional verhalten. Ich kann mir nich vorstellen das es ein Auto gibt welches dich bei 200 in den Sitz drückt und bei 215 aufhört zu beschleunigen 

Aber an sich stimmt das schon.. Man kann sich zur Vmax quälen oder sie aus dem "Ärmel schütteln", letzteres wäre natürlich angenehmer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2013)

Video fertig : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P64B1Zw84Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Oktober 2013)

Also bei mir geht es. 

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich, im Stand die hinteren Räder durchdrehen zu lassen?

EDIT: Nächstes mal bitte ohne Musik, dafür mit V6-Sound


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2013)

Übers Handy isses wegen der Musikrechte gesperrt.

EDIT: Übern PC läufts!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich, im Stand die hinteren Räder durchdrehen zu lassen?



Bremsen und gleichzeitig Gas geben. Die Clips sind mit ca. 6000 1/min im 1. Gang gedreht ( halbgas reicht )



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> EDIT: Nächstes mal bitte ohne Musik, dafür mit V6-Sound



Sag mir bescheid, wenn BMW einen V6 baut  Du meinst den Reihensechszylinder 
Ich fand es mit Musikuntermalung etwas spannender.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Übers Handy isses wegen der Musikrechte gesperrt.


 
Ja ? Komisch, dass das über mobile Geräte nicht geht :-/

btw. Trackday war heute auch gut. Und meine selbstgebaute Bremsenbelüftung hat richtig viel gebracht. Selbst nach 30min am Limit immer noch eine gute Bremsleistung 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, die Felgen sind nach 30min so extrem heiß, dass der Klarlack zäh wird und man ihn mit dem Nagel eindrücken kann


----------



## dekay55 (5. Oktober 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht es.
> 
> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich, im Stand die hinteren Räder durchdrehen zu lassen?
> 
> EDIT: Nächstes mal bitte ohne Musik, dafür mit V6-Sound


 
Wohldossiert auf die Bremse latschen so das grad vorne die Bremse beisst, Gas durchlatschen, Kupplung schnalzen lassen.

Das ganze wird natürlich noch erhelblich einfacher wenn man irgendwelche China Müll reifen drauf hat, oder Winterreifen im Sommer, oder Reifen die schon viel zu alt sind. 

Oder wenn man genug Power hat, einfach Gas durchlatschen und Kupplung schnalzen lassen, dann ziehst schöne striche

Bei nem Fronttriebler isses easy, einfach Handbremse anziehen 

Ist aber alles scheise fürs Auto, besonders beim Hecktriebler ist das teilweise Materialmord.

 Edit : Schwachsinn gelöscht


----------



## Beam39 (5. Oktober 2013)

Das geht doch aber alles unheimlich auf den Antriebsstrang etc.. Ich selber würd sowas niemals meinen Autos antun um ehrlich zu sein.

Weil du meintest Gas und Bremse gleichzeitig: Automatik??


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ist aber alles scheise fürs Auto, besonders beim Hecktriebler ist das teilweise Materialmord.



Jap, deswegen verstehe ich den Sinn dahinter nicht. Wenn die Reifen fertig sind kommen sie weg. Aber sowas würde ich meinem Auto nicht antun. Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Beam39 (5. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wohldossiert auf die Bremse latschen so das grad vorne die Bremse beisst, Gas durchlatschen, Kupplung schnalzen lassen.



Hast du 3 Füße!? 

Ich kenn das so: Gas durch, Kupplung schnell kommen lassen und sofort anfangen Bremse zu dosieren, so hab ich das gemacht.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich mach noch nicht mal schnelle Ampelstarts. Immer schön gemütlich. Nie über 2,5 K in der Stadt drehen. Reicht völlig um mitzuschwimmen.

Ich hätte beim Stricheziehen echt Angst um die Karre.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hast du 3 Füße!?



http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spitze-Hacke-Technik


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hast du 3 Füße!?
> 
> Ich kenn das so: Gas durch, Kupplung schnell kommen lassen und sofort anfangen Bremse zu dosieren, so hab ich das gemacht.


 




keinnick schrieb:


> Jap, deswegen verstehe ich den Sinn dahinter  nicht. Wenn die Reifen fertig sind kommen sie weg. Aber sowas würde ich  meinem Auto nicht antun. Aber jeder wie er mag



Sowas mache ich natürlich nicht mit jedem Satz Reifen. Ich wollte das nur mal ausprobieren 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das geht doch aber alles unheimlich auf den  Antriebsstrang etc.. Ich selber würd sowas niemals meinen Autos antun um  ehrlich zu sein.



Finde ich nicht. Es geht eher auf die hinteren Bremsen. Den Antriebsstrang kümmert das wenig. Die Belastung, dazu auch nicht gerade groß, ist ja immer gleichmäßig und nie schlagartig ( ich kuppel zuerst ganz wenig ein, so dass die Antriebswellen beim voll einkuppeln keinen Schlag erzeugen = das serienmäßige Spiel der Wellen umgehen)
Und bei max. 50% Last ist es für den Motor/ das Getriebe auch noch mehr als erträglich, selbst der Kühllüfter ist nicht einmal angesprungen


----------



## dekay55 (5. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Spitze-Hacke-Technik


 


Lernt man vorallem wenn man eben mit alten Autos faehrt wo nix Syncronisiert ist und man Zwischengas geben muss, allerdings braucht man bei der Technik wirklich das passende Schuhwerk, was meiner ansicht nach sogar das wichtigste ist.


@Beam ja der Antriebsstrang leidet sehr bei so aktionen, wenn die Hardyscheibe eh schon ausgenudelt ist, dann ist die danach komplett kernschrott, mal eines der beispiele was da ziemlich leiden muss.
Oder die Motorkühlung, weil ja faktisch kein Fahrtwind vorhanden ist, aber Motor trotzdem unter last geprescht wird.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Spitze-Hacke-Technik


 
Das bekannte "Heel and Toe" bzw. Zwischengas, das hat aber nix mit nem Burnout zu tun. 

Ich beherrsche das Heel-Toe-Shifting, aber da drückt man niemals das Gaspedal komplett runter sondern gibt nur nen kurzen Stoßer um eben den Motor auf die nötige Drehzahl zu bringen.

Will ich sehen wie jemand mit seiner Hacke das Gaspedal komplett durchdrückt und gleichzeitigt bremst  Ausgenommen die Pedalen sind für sowas ausgelegt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @Beam ja der Antriebsstrang leidet sehr bei so aktionen, wenn die Hardyscheibe eh schon ausgenudelt ist, dann ist die danach komplett kernschrott, mal eines der beispiele was da ziemlich leiden muss.
> Oder die Motorkühlung, weil ja faktisch kein Fahrtwind vorhanden ist, aber Motor trotzdem unter last geprescht wird.


 
Hab ich oben beschrieben 
Wenn das alles so schnell verschleißen würde, hätte ich nach nun schon dem 2. Trackday einen Haufen Schrott hier stehen. Dort ist die Belastung aufgrund vieler, starker Lastwechsel noch wesentlich höher


----------



## dekay55 (5. Oktober 2013)

Kommt drauf an wie weit das Gaspedal vom Bremspedal weg ist und obs nen haengendes oder stehendes Pedal ist, grad bei alten Italienern hab ich so das gefühl das die für kleine Füße gemacht sind, da hast mit einem Fuß alle 3 Pedale durchdrücken können  Bzw im Fiat 126 z.b war es nen kunststück das Gas zu betaetigen ohne dabei auf die Bremse zu kommen  Und ja mit schuhgröße 47 kann ich in der tat mit der ferse auf der Bremse stehen und mit der Fusspitze das Gas komplett durchdrücken ( passende Schuhwerk eben vorrausgesetzt ) Geht zumindest beim E30 ganz gut.

Edit : BTW Natürlich faellts Auto nicht auseinander wenn man mal sowas macht, oder paar mal nen Trackday besucht, aber es erhöht den verschleiss schon ziemlich.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Will ich sehen wie jemand mit seiner Hacke das Gaspedal komplett durchdrückt und gleichzeitigt bremst  Ausgenommen die Pedalen sind für sowas ausgelegt.


 

Beim Megane (Clio auch) stehen Gas- und Bremspedal so eng zusammen, dass ich bei ner Vollbremsung häufiger mal voll auf Gas und Bremse gleichzeitg latsche. Is ja nicht schlimm, so lange wie ich auch noch auf der Kupplung stehe. Heult halt der Motor etwas auf!  Is wohl wegen den Hacke-Spitz-Fahren so gemacht, dass die Pedale so eng stehen. Im normalen Straßenverkehr eher hinderlich. Besonders wenn man immer so breite Skaterschuhe an hat, wie ich.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie weit das Gaspedal vom Bremspedal weg ist und obs nen haengendes oder stehendes Pedal ist, grad bei alten Italienern hab ich so das gefühl das die für kleine Füße gemacht sind, da hast mit einem Fuß alle 3 Pedale durchdrücken können  Bzw im Fiat 126 z.b war es nen kunststück das Gas zu betaetigen ohne dabei auf die Bremse zu kommen  Und ja mit schuhgröße 47 kann ich in der tat mit der ferse auf der Bremse stehen und mit der Fusspitze das Gas komplett durchdrücken ( passende Schuhwerk eben vorrausgesetzt ) Geht zumindest beim E30 ganz gut.
> 
> Edit : BTW Natürlich faellts Auto nicht auseinander wenn man mal sowas macht, oder paar mal nen Trackday besucht, aber es erhöht den verschleiss schon ziemlich.



Achso, du bremst mit der rechten Hacke und benutzt die Spitze zum Gas geben.. Ich mach das genau andersrum, also mit der rechten Spitze bremsen und mit der Hacke Gas antippen.. Wenn man dann auch noch sone Quadratlatschen hat dürfte das tatsächlich so leichter fallen  Das geht bei mir aber auch nur wenn ich wirklich flache Schuhe anhab.. Mit Sportschuhen o.Ä. geht da so gut wie nix..

@Scholle, stell ich mir echt nervend vor im Alltag.. Aber da gewöhnt man sich bestimmt dran.


----------



## winner961 (5. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Beim Megane (Clio auch) stehen Gas- und Bremspedal so eng zusammen, dass ich bei ner Vollbremsung häufiger mal voll auf Gas und Bremse gleichzeitg latsche. Is ja nicht schlimm, so lange wie ich auch noch auf der Kupplung stehe. Heult halt der Motor etwas auf!  Is wohl wegen den Hacke-Spitz-Fahren so gemacht, dass die Pedale so eng stehen. Im normalen Straßenverkehr eher hinderlich. Besonders wenn man immer so breite Skaterschuhe an hat, wie ich.


 Ja ein weiterer Mensch dem es genau so geht  passiert mir auch relativ oft bei unserem Scenic 
 Vor allem wenn man dann in ein anderes Auto einsteigt ist man das gewöhnt und probiert es da auch aber meist funktioniert es nicht


----------



## dekay55 (5. Oktober 2013)

Da ham die Franzosen und die Italiener was gemeinsam, schmale Füße  

@Beam
Und ja mit meinem Quadratlatschen gehts in der tat relativ einfach, es brauch nur das passende Schuhwerk, hab dafür sogar extra Schuhe die ich nur zum Autofahren benutze.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2013)

Die alten Citroën haben früher noch nicht mal ein richtiges Bremspedal. Die hatten nur so nen Knopf, so ne Art Plastikschwubbel aufem Bodenblech.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. Oktober 2013)

Heute war wieder ein sehr lustiger Tag zum Autofahren...
Auf die Autobahnauffahrt (Kreuz), musste nen Laster vorlassen, die Lücke danach war gut, der nächste LKW war eindeutlig am bremsen...
Ich dachte mir 2. Gang und rein in die Lücke, plötzlich wurde der LKW hinter mir wieder schneller...
Ergebnis des ganzen: Mehr schwarze Streifen auf der Auffahrt, meine Mutter die im Sitz hing 

Und dann (fast) noch mal die selbe Situation ca 2h später, aus ner Tanke raus...
Hatte allerdings dazwischen geregnet, Tanke ist zwischen zwei Ampeln, auf beiden Seiten frei, ich raus...
Kam von rechts n "etwas schnellerer" BMW angebraust, der mich anscheinend übersehen hatte...
Vollbremsung, den vorbeilassen (ansonsten wäre der voll in mich bzw meine Mutter auf dem Beifahrersitz reingekracht), und dann mit Blinkendem Info-Panel (ASR, Motorkontrollleuchte (die blinkt aber immer  )) und schlupfenden Reifen runter von der Gegenfahrbahn...

Da kommt Freude auf


----------



## dekay55 (5. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die alten Citroën haben früher noch nicht mal ein richtiges Bremspedal. Die hatten nur so nen Knopf, so ne Art Plastikschwubbel aufem Bodenblech.


 
Stimmt kenn ich auch noch von den alten kisten, aber nicht zu verwechseln bei Oldtimern mit dem "schwubbel" mit dem man das Scheibenwischwasser pumpt


----------



## computertod (6. Oktober 2013)

Hm, ich darf morgen mal wieder was 'größeres' fahren, einen Audi S6 mit 4,2l V8 Sauger, laut meinem 5 zylinder fahrer soll der gehen wie Hölle


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Oktober 2013)

naja, ist halt ne recht schwere kiste mit nem saugmotor, ob da so enorm viel gehen wird... Hört sich warscheinlich schneller/besser an als er es in wirklichkeit ist 

Ich habe gestern mein winterauto geholt, nen Ford Fiesta aus 2000. Wahrlich keine rennmaschine, aber er fährt sich für kleinwagenverhältnisse angenehm ruhig und kultiviert. Die hinteren radläufe muss ich zwar noch etwas entrosten, das auto mal waschen und polieren, das war es dann aber auch schon. Für 1300€ habe ich, so denke ich, ein recht gutes auto geholt 
Einzig winterreifen muss ich noch kaufen, aber da kommen keine so teuren drauf, hab gerade geschaut, werde mir wohl "sunny"reifen holen, 174€ für 4 stück


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Einzig winterreifen muss ich noch kaufen, aber da kommen keine so teuren drauf, hab gerade geschaut, werde mir wohl "sunny"reifen holen, 174€ für 4 stück


 
Lohnt sich auch echt, da zu sparen!


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Oktober 2013)

bei den paar kilometern die ich fahre, und die hauptsächlich in der stadt, braucht es keine "premiumreifen", die habe ich auf meinem stärkeren sommerauto drauf, da lohnt es sich evtl 
Außerdem sind die reifen nicht so schlecht wie ihr ruf, und für meine ansprüche und fahrprofil vom winterauto reichen sie völlig


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Autobahnauffahrt [...]
> Ich dachte mir 2. Gang


 
Zweite Gang? Dir ist der Sinn eines Beschleunigungsstreifens aber schon bekannt oder ? Da gehts selbst mit meinem 1,4l höchstens mal innen Dritten zurück der dann bis 100 (~4900rpm) gezogen wird um vom Fleck zu kommen.... Im Zweiten Gang hängt man doch wenn man wirklich Land gewinnen will auffer Belschleunigungsspur zu 100% im Begrenzer...


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Es geht eher auf die hinteren Bremsen. Den Antriebsstrang kümmert das wenig. Die Belastung, dazu auch nicht gerade groß, ist ja immer gleichmäßig und nie schlagartig ( ich kuppel zuerst ganz wenig ein, so dass die Antriebswellen beim voll einkuppeln keinen Schlag erzeugen = das serienmäßige Spiel der Wellen umgehen)
> Und bei max. 50% Last ist es für den Motor/ das Getriebe auch noch mehr als erträglich, selbst der Kühllüfter ist nicht einmal angesprungen


 
Ob du das findest oder nicht, ist da ja nicht von Belang. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass dabei Stöße auf den Antriebsstrang, die mal locker 2-2,5 mal so hoch sein können wie das theoretisch maximal Mögliche (das wäre volles Antriebsmoment im 1. Gang - was es ja in Realität nicht gibt). Dazu hätte ich aktuelle Messungen aus nem F46 oder auch nem F56 oder wenn ich mal ein paar Kollegen frage sicher auch aus nem I-Getriebe in nem aktuellen 1er oder auch nem Z4 (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin was für nem Motor du drin hast? Wenns kein Automat ist, dann haste vermutlich eher das H oder K drin)



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Heute war wieder ein sehr lustiger Tag zum Autofahren...
> Auf die Autobahnauffahrt (Kreuz), musste nen Laster vorlassen, die Lücke danach war gut, der nächste LKW war eindeutlig am bremsen...
> Ich dachte mir 2. Gang und rein in die Lücke, plötzlich wurde der LKW hinter mir wieder schneller...
> Ergebnis des ganzen: Mehr schwarze Streifen auf der Auffahrt, meine Mutter die im Sitz hing
> ...


 
Hm, wenn ich binnen 2h 2x eine simple Einfädelsituation so falsch einschätzen und dabei 2x anderen die Vorfahrt riskant nehmen würde (oder es zumindest versuche), dann würde ich mir eher Gedanken um meine Fahrweise machen und das nicht in nem Forum dokumentieren...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ob du das findest oder nicht, ist da ja nicht von Belang. Tatsache ist jedoch, dass dabei Stöße auf den Antriebsstrang, die mal locker 2-2,5 mal so hoch sein können wie das theoretisch maximal Mögliche (das wäre volles Antriebsmoment im 1. Gang - was es ja in Realität nicht gibt). Dazu hätte ich aktuelle Messungen aus nem F46 oder auch nem F56 oder wenn ich mal ein paar Kollegen frage sicher auch aus nem I-Getriebe in nem aktuellen 1er oder auch nem Z4 (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin was für nem Motor du drin hast? Wenns kein Automat ist, dann haste vermutlich eher das H oder K drin)



M50B25
Aber ist die Belastung nicht ähnlich hoch, wenn man z.B. 255er UHP Reifen und damit richtig schnell mit viel Drehzahl anfährt ? 
Die alten 205er setzten dem Auto ja recht wenig Widerstand entgegen. Bei Nässe hatten ich selbst im 3. Gang Traktionsprobleme.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> bei den paar kilometern die ich fahre, und die hauptsächlich in der stadt, braucht es keine "premiumreifen", die habe ich auf meinem stärkeren sommerauto drauf, da lohnt es sich evtl
> Außerdem sind die reifen nicht so schlecht wie ihr ruf, und für meine ansprüche und fahrprofil vom winterauto reichen sie völlig


 
Also ich würde mein Leben und das Leben anderer nicht in die Hände von Billigreifen legen. Da spart man definitiv am falschen Ende ! 
Es gibt schon gute Premiumreifen für relativ wenig Geld.
Welche Größe fährst du denn ?


----------



## Beam39 (6. Oktober 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> Hm, ich darf morgen mal wieder was 'größeres' fahren, einen Audi S6 mit 4,2l V8 Sauger, laut meinem 5 zylinder fahrer soll der gehen wie Hölle


 
Die Motoren haben an sich nen unfassbar geilen Sound und brüllen auch mächtig, aber eben grade dadurch fällt es dann einigen schwer sowas objektiv zu beurteilen.

Der S6 geht schon gut, keine Frage. Nur ist das Auto an sich einfach viel zu schwer und die Automatik schluckt einfach enorm Kraft. Gegen nen S3 8L sieht der kein Land.. 

Und der schluckt mächtig Sprit. Ich bin mit meiner humanen Fahrweise nicht unter 18l iner Stadt gekommen beim 4.2.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> M50B25
> Aber ist die Belastung nicht ähnlich hoch, wenn man z.B. 255er UHP Reifen und damit richtig schnell mit viel Drehzahl anfährt ?
> Die alten 205er setzten dem Auto ja recht wenig Widerstand entgegen. Bei Nässe hatten ich selbst im 3. Gang Traktionsprobleme.


 
Ne, weil beim schnellen Anfahren fehlt der Stoß, der entsteht, wenn man die Kupplung schlagartig schließt. Ohne den Stoß, bei dem die Räder ja schlagartig die Haftung verlieren sollen kommt es zu keiner auch nur annährend so großen Belastung.

Unter normalen, sportlichen Anfahrbedingungen kommt es nie dazu, dass der Motor sein volles Moment an den Antriebsstrang abgibt. Der braucht einen guten Teil seiner Leistung um sich selbst zu beschleunigen, da kommen nur um die 70% an die Räder. 

Beim Knallstart oder ähnlichen Bedingungen spielt die Motorleistung eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Da kommt der Schlag aus der Trägheit des Motors, der Schwungscheibe, der Räder usw., der Übersetzung (Achse bzw. FD und natürlich des Gangs) und hängt nicht zuletzt vom Fahrzeuggewicht ab.

Je nach Hersteller werden die Belastungen mehr oder weniger gut ertragen und sind in gewissen Maße Teil der Erprobung. Allerdings heißt ertragen in dem Fall nur, dass nichts unmittelbar kaputt geht, dass sich dabei Zähne oder Gehäuse verformen und sich die Akustik verschlechtert (sprich der Antriebsstrang lauter wird) kommt schon vor - was das dann langfristig bedeutet hängt vom weiteren Umgang mit dem Fzg ab.

Aus der Motorbezeichnung kann ich jetzt nicht unmittelbar ein Getriebe ableiten. Was ist das den für ein BJ? Da könnte ja auch noch ein 5 Gänger drin sein (das wäre dann wohl das B Getriebe), wenns einer der ersten war? Als 6-Gänger wärs dann ein I-Getriebe - wobei dass erst nach 2000 auf den Markt kam, wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz daneben liege.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> M50B25
> 
> Es gibt schon gute Premiumreifen für relativ wenig Geld.
> Welche Größe fährst du denn ?


 Jo, habe mich jetzt doch noch anders entschieden, nachdem ich über die "Sunny" viel schlechtes gelesen habe...
Größe habe ich 185/55/R14. Habe mir jetzt diese reifen hier bestellt, machen einen guten eindruck und sind noch nicht ganz so teuer 
reifen.com - Markenreifen, Kompletträder und Felgen supergünstig | Reifen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Jo, habe mich jetzt doch noch anders entschieden, nachdem ich über die "Sunny" viel schlechtes gelesen habe...
> Größe habe ich 185/55/R14. Habe mir jetzt diese reifen hier bestellt, machen einen guten eindruck und sind noch nicht ganz so teuer
> reifen.com - Markenreifen, Kompletträder und Felgen supergünstig | Reifen


 
Schon besser 
Ich probiere mal diesen Winter die Nokian WR A3 aus. Mal schauen, wie die so sind.
Nokian WR A3 215/45 R17 91V XL - ReifenDirekt.de


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr den Falken Eurowinter hs449 in 225/40 R18 92V zugelegt. 

Falken HS449 225/40 R18 92V XL - ReifenDirekt.de

Testurteil in der Autobild war befriedigend.


----------



## roadgecko (6. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ist es der Michelin Alpin A4 in 195/45/R16 auf MSW22 Felgen für meinen "kleinen" 

Laut GTÜ Test sollen die Firestone Winterhawk 3 gut und günstig sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aus der Motorbezeichnung kann ich jetzt nicht unmittelbar ein Getriebe ableiten. Was ist das den für ein BJ? Da könnte ja auch noch ein 5 Gänger drin sein (das wäre dann wohl das B Getriebe), wenns einer der ersten war? Als 6-Gänger wärs dann ein I-Getriebe - wobei dass erst nach 2000 auf den Markt kam, wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz daneben liege.


 
BJ 2003 VFL ( noch der Motor mit 192PS ). Soweit ich weiß, gab's beim VFL kein 6 Gang Getriebe im 2.5i. Der 2.5i FL ( 177PS ) hat ein 6 Gang Getriebe. Der 3.0i hatte auch schon als VFL ein 6 Gang Getriebe.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Oktober 2013)

Moment mal, der M50B25 wurde doch nie im leben in nem Z4 verbaut, schon garnicht in nem BJ 2003 die wurden NUR im E36, Z3 und E34 verbaut und in den lezten baureihen auch nur noch die TU Motoren , der E46 hat ja schon den M52 bzw M54, wenn du sagt 192PS kann das nur nen M54B25 sein. 
Der wurd naemlich ab 2002 oder wars 2003 ? im Z4 verbaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Moment mal, der M50B25 wurde doch nie im leben in nem Z4 verbaut, schon garnicht in nem BJ 2003 die wurden NUR im E36, Z3 und E34 verbaut und in den lezten baureihen auch nur noch die TU Motoren , der E46 hat ja schon den M52 bzw M54, wenn du sagt 192PS kann das nur nen M54B25 sein.
> Der wurd naemlich ab 2002 oder wars 2003 ? im Z4 verbaut.


 
Ah, mal voll verschrieben  War vorhin im M50 Thema drin ( wegen einem Tracktool )
Natürlich der M54B25. Wurde im Z4 von 02 bis 05 eingesetzt, stimmt.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich dacht´s mir beim ersten Post doch schon, du redest von nem Z4 net vom Z3  M50 Tracktool ? Mehr infos bitte


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> M50 Tracktool ? Mehr infos bitte


 
Ich bin ja schon eine ganze Zeit am suchen und am Überlegen welcher Motor es werden soll. Fahrzeug soll ein E36 werden.
Beim Motor entweder ein M50(TÜ)B25 oder halt der M52B28. Der wäre natürlich wesentlich kräftiger, vorallem unten raus, aber auch fehleranfälliger 
Hauptgrund für das Tracktool ist, dass ich ungern mehrmals im Jahr mit dem 1er oder mit dem Z4 auf die Strecke möchte.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Oktober 2013)

Is die richtige entscheidung,  aber eines stimmt, die M50 Motoren brauchen drehzahlen. Wobei ich das wiederum echt geil find, Kollege hat nen E30 mit nem M50B25 ( also ohne Vanos ) klar untenraus könntest auch denken es waere nen alter M20 aber dann ab 4000 ist der Kick beim M50 dann doch um einiges geiler vorallem wenn das ding bis 7000 hochjagst. Da sind die TÜ dann doch bisl traeger, einer der gründe warum wohl bei uns viele nen Motor ohne Vanos nehmen für nen Tracktool aufbau ( allerdings halt E30 ) 

So nen E36 als Tracktool würd mir auch gefallen, müsst allerdings nen 318IS Class 2 sein, aufgrund der Verspoilerung und der damit verbundenen besseren Aerodynamik.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die kenne ich auch, die berühmten 4000 1/min 
Ich werde, falls ich dann man irgendwann fündig werde () auch erst mal viel Zeit mit Umbauen verbringen. Ist ja nicht gerade wenig Arbeit.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ja da kannst viel Zeit und Geld investieren, aber es lohnt sich wenn man spass dran hat. Welche Strecke faehrst du den in der regel ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Welche Strecke faehrst du den in der regel ?


 
Momentan nur vermehrt Trackdays in Papenburg ( Nachbau Hockenheimring kurz ). Bilster Berg, Oschersleben und Assen wären auch noch Möglichkeiten. Im Norden sind halt leider recht wenige Strecken. 
Sonst finde ich Slalom noch ganz interessant, aber das kann man dann ja sehen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Oktober 2013)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

R6 Natürlich 
Und danke an alle beteiligten, was die Burnout Sache angeht - ich werde es lieber sein lassen.

Heute mal wieder mit Spezls im Offroadpark gewesen, bzw. mit dem Evoque nachgekommen. Ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen etwas im Dreck zu wühlen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Oktober 2013)

@nfs: 5 Gang 11PS Diesel aus einer engen Kurve raus, da kann man kaum schneller als 35, da ist der 3. Gang deutlich untertourig (ca 1,3k RPM), dann noch bremsen um den LKW vorbeizulassen, der 2. Gang war durchaus gerechtfertigt...

@Zappa: Der LKW-Fahrer in der ersten Situation hat mich eindeutig reingelassen (alias auf seine Vorfahrt verzichtet) und sich dann, als ich schon zu 2/3 auf seiner Spur war umentschieden...
In der zweiten Situation war ja absolut frei, als ich losgefahren bin...
Wer natürlich meint seinen BMW mit 40 um die Kurve zu schmeißen und dann (in der Stadt) mit definitiv über 50 rumbrettert, der sollte sich eher an die Nase fassen, als mich dann auch noch anzuhupen...


----------



## Seeefe (6. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @nfs: 5 Gang 11PS Diesel aus einer engen  Kurve raus, da kann man kaum schneller als 35, da ist der 3. Gang  deutlich untertourig (ca 1,3k RPM), dann noch bremsen um den LKW  vorbeizulassen, der 2. Gang war durchaus gerechtfertigt...
> 
> @Zappa:  Der LKW-Fahrer in der ersten Situation hat mich eindeutig reingelassen  (alias auf seine Vorfahrt verzichtet) und sich dann, als ich schon zu  2/3 auf seiner Spur war umentschieden...
> In der zweiten Situation war ja absolut frei, als ich losgefahren bin...
> Wer  natürlich meint seinen BMW mit 40 um die Kurve zu schmeißen und dann  (in der Stadt) mit definitiv über 50 rumbrettert, der sollte sich eher  an die Nase fassen, als mich dann auch noch anzuhupen...


 

ALso zum Fall 1. 
Könnte  es nicht auch sein, das dir es nur so vor kam, er wolle dich  reinlassen? Zudem (wenn man auf der A ist), wechselt man den Streifen vor ner Anschlussstelle für auffahrende Wagen, oder geht vom Gas damit die besser rein können, aber das sind ja eher nur kleine hilfen. Der der auffährt, der muss schauen wo er bleibt, nicht die, die auf der A am fahren sind. Gibt natürlich idioten, die eiskalt auf ihrer rechten Spur bleiben, egal was vorne abgeht (jetzt nur auf PKW bezogen).
Zudem auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen bremsen?  
Da  würde ich entweder durchziehen, halt den Seitenstreifen mitnehmen (natürlich nicht erlaubt, aber was will man machen wenn mans vorher vergeigt, reinzukommen), oder bzw. vorher wenn, vom Gas gehen und dann hinter dem 2ten LKW einscheren,  da wird wohl noch Platz gewesen sein. 
Aber aufm Beschl. Streifen bremsen, in deinem Fall sogar recht stark   Das kann doch arg ins Auge gehen, vor allem wenn noch hinter dir welche  kommen, gibt ja nicht wenige die auf dem mehr Gas als nötig geben.
Natürlich, laut Gesetz müsste man, wenn man es nicht schafft auf die A zu kommen, am ende des streifens anhalten und dann reinfahren, wenns frei wird. Aber zum einen erhöht das, das Unfallrisiko erheblich, für einen selbst und für die anderen.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne, weil beim schnellen Anfahren fehlt der Stoß, der entsteht, wenn man die Kupplung schlagartig schließt. Ohne den Stoß, bei dem die Räder ja schlagartig die Haftung verlieren sollen kommt es zu keiner auch nur annährend so großen Belastung.
> 
> Unter normalen, sportlichen Anfahrbedingungen kommt es nie dazu, dass der Motor sein volles Moment an den Antriebsstrang abgibt. Der braucht einen guten Teil seiner Leistung um sich selbst zu beschleunigen, da kommen nur um die 70% an die Räder.
> 
> ...



Du arbeitest doch bei ETRAG oder?
Hast ja bestimmt schonmal was von mitbekommen dass beim 4er golf in bestimmten getrieben undbaujahren falsche nieten verwendet wurden.
Mein Getriebe ist auch betroffen.
Derzeit sifft das Getriebe leer, man hört schon nen leichtes schleifen während der fahrt, und manchmal ruckelts auch etwas.hatte ja hier schonmal was drüber berichtet von extrem ruckartigen schlägen beim rückwärts fahren. Wenn ich zum beispiel den rückwartsgang drin habe und rückwärts rolle, aber kupplung getreten habe, rasselt das getriebe etwas.

So, nun frag ich mich ob das getriebe noch zu retten ist. Neu abdichten und wieder vernieten und gut ist oder doch austauschgetriebe oder instandsetzen lassen? Was meinst du? Ich werde das auto gleich direkt zur werkstatt bringen, seit samstag ist es schon ziemlich undicht.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Oktober 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Du arbeitest doch bei ETRAG oder?
> Hast ja bestimmt schonmal was von mitbekommen dass beim 4er golf in bestimmten getrieben undbaujahren falsche nieten verwendet wurden.
> Mein Getriebe ist auch betroffen.
> Derzeit sifft das Getriebe leer, man hört schon nen leichtes schleifen während der fahrt, und manchmal ruckelts auch etwas.hatte ja hier schonmal was drüber berichtet von extrem ruckartigen schlägen beim rückwärts fahren. Wenn ich zum beispiel den rückwartsgang drin habe und rückwärts rolle, aber kupplung getreten habe, rasselt das getriebe etwas.
> ...



War bei meinem Vater am Caddy Lite auch... leider faßte dort nicht du vor einem jahr von VW ausgesprochene Kulanz. Damals hieß: Ab einem bestimmten Baujahr, motor und getriebe mussten stimmen, und das fahrzeug durfte erst 125 Tkm runter haben. Bei der Karre war dann auch irgendetwas am "Kupplungskäfig" ausgeschlagen. Daraufhin musste alles durchrepariert werden, da gab es am Ende ne saftige Rechnung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Oktober 2013)

@Seeefe: Das ist ja noch nicht der Beschleunigungstreifen selbst, das ist ja noch die Zufahrt dazu...
Gib das mal auf Google Maps ein, dann kommst du genau dahin: 49.413202,11.066628
Ich kam aus der Kurve (da wo auf Maps der LKW ist), die anderen kamen auf der Geraden darunter, die sich da vereinen...
Da ist (nicht sichtbar) n Vorfahrt achten für mich, daher muss ich da auch bremsen...
Der eigentliche Beschlenigungsstreifen kommt erst ca 100m weiter inkl Einfädeln auf die AB...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @Seeefe: Das ist ja noch nicht der Beschleunigungstreifen selbst, das ist ja noch die Zufahrt dazu...
> Gib das mal auf Google Maps ein, dann kommst du genau dahin: 49.413202,11.066628
> Ich kam aus der Kurve (da wo auf Maps der LKW ist), die anderen kamen auf der Geraden darunter, die sich da vereinen...
> Da ist (nicht sichtbar) n Vorfahrt achten für mich, daher muss ich da auch bremsen...
> Der eigentliche Beschlenigungsstreifen kommt erst ca 100m weiter inkl Einfädeln auf die AB...



Ach die Südwesttangente... da habe ich noch schöne erinnerungen. Das waren Zeiten mit nem 2,5er omega automatik und später mit nem V40


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja genau, die Costa-Kurve...

MfG


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @Seeefe: Das ist ja noch nicht der Beschleunigungstreifen selbst, das ist ja noch die Zufahrt dazu...
> Gib das mal auf Google Maps ein, dann kommst du genau dahin: 49.413202,11.066628
> Ich kam aus der Kurve (da wo auf Maps der LKW ist), die anderen kamen auf der Geraden darunter, die sich da vereinen...
> Da ist (nicht sichtbar) n Vorfahrt achten für mich, daher muss ich da auch bremsen...
> Der eigentliche Beschlenigungsstreifen kommt erst ca 100m weiter inkl Einfädeln auf die AB...


 
Da find ich bremsen ja noch schlimmer. Ich mein, da hat der hinterman ja garkeine Chance irgendwie auszuweichen. 

Ich mein wenn man etwas auf die bremse geht, weils nicht ganz passt mitm einscheren ist ja eine Sache, aber so stark bremsen zu müssen, das die Mutti im Sitz hängt, da muss man die Lage vorher falsch eingeschätzt haben.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Oktober 2013)

Wenn mir jemand auf der rechten Spur keinen Platz macht und stur die Spur hält nehm ich ganz einfach den Standstreifen mit und überhol ihn bevor ich auf nem Beschleunigungsstreifen Bremse. Ist mir bis Heute zwar nicht passiert aber man bekommt sone Situationen desöfteren zu sehen.

Das sind dann wahrscheinlich auch die die dann noch meckern wieso sie auf die Art und Weise überholt wurden, in meinen Augen Vollidioten und am Lenkrad völlig fehl am Platz.

Ich beobachte Beschleunigungsstreifen grundsätzlich sobald sie erkennbar sind und fedel mich dann entsprechend ein damit die sich einfedelnden Fahrer eben nicht in solche Situationen geraten.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand auf der rechten Spur keinen Platz macht und stur die Spur hält nehm ich ganz einfach den Standstreifen mit und überhol ihn bevor ich auf nem Beschleunigungsstreifen Bremse. Ist mir bis Heute zwar nicht passiert aber man bekommt sone Situationen desöfteren zu sehen.
> 
> Das sind dann wahrscheinlich auch die die dann noch meckern wieso sie auf die Art und Weise überholt wurden, in meinen Augen Vollidioten und am Lenkrad völlig fehl am Platz.
> 
> Ich beobachte Beschleunigungsstreifen grundsätzlich sobald sie erkennbar sind und fedel mich dann entsprechend ein damit die sich einfedelnden Fahrer eben nicht in solche Situationen geraten.



Dito. So wird das Ein und Ausfädeln doch für jederman einfacher, Autofahren ist halt geben und nehmen


----------



## Beam39 (7. Oktober 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dito. So wird das Ein und Ausfädeln doch für jederman einfacher, Autofahren ist halt geben und nehmen



Das kapieren leider zuviele nicht... Mal auf seine Vorfahrt zu verzichten um damit dem anderen Fahrer eine unglimpfliche Situation zu ersparen, den LKW-Fahrer in Ruhe wenden zu lassen mitten im Stadtverkehr und nicht versuchen krampfhaft zu überholen damit der arme Kerl mit seinem Dickschiff in Ruhe tun kann, darauf kommt keiner. Lieber den anderen in solche Lagen zwingen, hupen und schimpfen. Macht ja spaß andere zu verärgern 

Genauso diese unfassbare Ungeduld von einigen die Hupen sobald der Vordermann nicht direkt bei Gelb losfährt, jemand mit fremden Nummernschild sofort angehupt und fertiggemacht wird weil er sich nicht auskennt..

Solche Leute könnte ich in Dauerschleife.. Naja lassen wir das


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand auf der rechten Spur keinen Platz macht und stur die Spur hält nehm ich ganz einfach den Standstreifen mit und überhol ihn bevor ich auf nem Beschleunigungsstreifen Bremse.


 
+1 
Bremsen ist das schlimmst, was man machen kann. Gerade wenn jemand ein PS schwächeres Auto hat, dauert es halt viel zu lange, bis man wieder auf Tempo ist.


----------



## Zoon (7. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte gestern aufm  Berliner Ring wenn nicht gerade wieder Stau war auch wieder Dauerabonnenten der Mittelspur die mit 100 auf selbiger langzuckeln   und wenn links kein Platz ist weil ein deutlich schnelleres Fahrzeug die Spur gerade belegt und ich den nicht "reingrätschen" möchte, überhol ich solche mitllerweile nur noch rechts ... sollte ich dabei angehalten werden werde ich der Rennleitunbg auch gerne berichten mal die Mittelspurschleicher gnadenlos rauszuziehen, oder solche die ihren Fleppen wohl nur bei Ebay ersteigert haben die die gar nicht blinken, oder erst nach dem Spurwechsel blinken 

Getsern im Stau auf den Ostring richtung Kremmen, diese furchtbaren "Spurspringer" die immer hin und herwechseln, bringt nüscht (der Typ heizt mir vorbei 10 minuten später den wieder eingeholt) und das Spurspringen verursacht noch mehr Stau nach hinten!


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2013)

Die schlimmsten auf ner AB sind für mich immer die experten, die meinen sich erst in die lage zu bringen direkt am ar*** eines LKWs zu hängen und dann mit 80 plötzlich auf die linke spur wechseln...für den einen müssen meistens 10 andere in die eisen gehen. 
ich mein das ist auch nicht mehr witzig wenn man selbst mit >150 sachen ankommt und einer dann mit 80 vor die nase fährt...

statt sich kurz etwas zurückfallen zu lassen und dann mit tempo am brummi vorbei....


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> ich mein das ist auch nicht mehr witzig wenn man selbst mit >150 sachen ankommt und einer dann mit 80 vor die nase fährt...


Dann ist deine Geschwindigkeit aber auch nicht im entferntesten der Situation angepasst.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann ist deine Geschwindigkeit aber auch nicht im entferntesten der Situation angepasst.


 
Die Sonne scheint, es ist trocken, nicht viel los auf der Autobahn. 1 PKW fährt direkt hinter nem LKW und zieht plötzlich nach links, und dann ist die Geschwindigkeit von 150km/h nicht der Situation angepasst? Achso. 

Tut mir leid, ich kann leider nicht in die Köpfe der Fahrer vor mir schaun, aber wenn ich wüsste was in 5 sekunden passieren wird, müsste ich wohl überall 30 fahren..


----------



## XE85 (7. Oktober 2013)

Also da braucht man denke ich nicht in den Kopf des Fahrers schauen - wenn einer dicht hinter einem LKW klebt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das er in Kürze ausschert um zu überholen äußerst hoch, das ist ne ganz normale Situation und damit muss man wohl oder übel rechnen und eben Tempo raus nehmen wenn es keine weitere Spur gibt.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2013)

Das sehe ich komplett anders.

Ich denke normale Fahrer schauen doch in ihre Seitenspiegel, zumindest vor dem Spurwechsel. Dann wird er ja wohl sehen, das ich schon auf der Linken spur bin und wohl etwas schneller als er. Aber nein, man muss ja trotzdem vor mir überholen, was man nicht schon hätte vorher machen können... 

Vor allem hab ich mich allgemein ausgedrückt, nicht auf eine bestimmte Situation die mir passiert ist bezogen 

Ich sag ja nicht, das wenn die AB voll ist, dann ist halt eh alles etwas langsamer, aber man kann ja wohl erwarten, das man etwas nachdenkt, wenn man schon hinter nem Brummi herfährt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2013)

Diese "hinter dem LKW Schleicher" meinen aber sehr oft, durch Blinken haben sie das Recht einfach auszuscheren. Der Sinn und das Verhalten beim Blinken ist denen nicht mehr bewusst.
Was mir auch oft auffällt ist dieses krampfhafte "ich lass mich nicht überholen" Verhalten


----------



## Beam39 (7. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also da braucht man denke ich nicht in den Kopf des Fahrers schauen - wenn einer dicht hinter einem LKW klebt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das er in Kürze ausschert um zu überholen äußerst hoch, das ist ne ganz normale Situation und damit muss man wohl oder übel rechnen und eben Tempo raus nehmen wenn es keine weitere Spur gibt.



Das heißt das gibt ihm automatisch das Recht ohne auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr achten zu müssen ausscheren zu dürfen, oder wie? Na halleluja wenn das so wäre..

Gerade diese Leute haben verschärft darauf zu achten was hinten los ist und haben die Situation genaustens einzuschätzen. Ich als heranfahrender werde deswegen doch nicht jedes Mal auf der Linken voll in die Eisen gehen weil ich damit rechnen muss das ein Vollidiot am fahren ist.

Ich nehme in solchen Situationen das Gas fast komplett weg und halte mein Fuß über dem Bremspedal bremsbereit.

Auf der AB nicht auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr Acht zu nehmen und die Geschwindigkeit der heranfahrenden Autos nicht einschätzen zu können ist fatal und ein Problem welches leider weit verbreitet ist.

Ich fahre auf der AB grundsätzlich nur noch schnell (für mich alles über 160) wenn fast nichts los ist - alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Lieber auf der rechten Spur entspannt mitschwimmen, spart man sich Nerven und Sprit


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hast ja bestimmt schonmal was von mitbekommen dass beim 4er golf in bestimmten getrieben undbaujahren falsche nieten verwendet wurden.
> Mein Getriebe ist auch betroffen.


 
Nö, da hab ich noch nie von gehört - wie kommst du auf die Idee?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2013)

Weils sogar VW selber sagt... 




> Getriebeschaden
> 02K-Getriebe	Beim Getriebe 02K, verbaut mit 1.4, 1.6 und 1.9 SDI in den Modelljahren 1999/2000 kann eine zu schwach ausgelegte Niete brechen und zu einem Getriebeschaden führen.	VW übernimmt bis zu einem km-Stand von 100.000km (lt. AutoBild 50/2004 S.44) 70% der Reparaturkosten. Und das auch rückwirkend.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

VW sagt viel, aber waum sollte ich davon wissen? Ich hab noch nie nen VW gehabt...


----------



## >ExX< (7. Oktober 2013)

Dachte nur weil du ja bei nem Getriebe Hersteller arbeitest.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das heißt das gibt ihm automatisch das Recht ohne auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr achten zu müssen ausscheren zu dürfen, oder wie? Na halleluja wenn das so wäre..
> 
> Gerade diese Leute haben verschärft darauf zu achten was hinten los ist und haben die Situation genaustens einzuschätzen. Ich als heranfahrender werde deswegen doch nicht jedes Mal auf der Linken voll in die Eisen gehen weil ich damit rechnen muss das ein Vollidiot am fahren ist.
> 
> ...



Dito.

bei mir ists so, sobald bei einem wagen vor mir, (kann auch der wagen vor dem sein oder der der davor ist), fuß vom gas und über die bremse halten. das hab ich recht schnell begriffen als es mitm vater auf die autobahn ging nach der bestandenen prüfung


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das sehe ich komplett anders.
> 
> Ich denke normale Fahrer schauen doch in ihre Seitenspiegel, zumindest  vor dem Spurwechsel. Dann wird er ja wohl sehen, das ich schon auf der  Linken spur bin und wohl etwas schneller als er. Aber nein, man muss ja  trotzdem vor mir überholen, was man nicht schon hätte vorher machen  können...



Das einschätzen der Geschwindigkeit herannahender Fahrzeuge ist nicht ganz einfach, gerade wenn man nur kurz in den Spiegel blickt. Ich gehe zudem nicht davon aus das das Spurwechseln vor einem (in der Regel) mit der Absicht geschieht den hinteren ausbremsen zu wollen. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das heißt das gibt ihm automatisch das Recht ohne  auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr achten zu müssen ausscheren zu dürfen, oder  wie? Na halleluja wenn das so wäre..



Nein dass wollte ich ich damit nicht sagen.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen das wohl keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone fällt wenn er einmal nicht auf der Geschwindigkeit die er fährt beharrt und auf den Vorrang pocht sondern den Fuß vom Gas nimmt (niemand spricht von gleich voll in die Eisen springen, denn das ist wiederum für einen dahinter fahrenden gefährlich) um damit eine möglicherweise gefährliche Situation schon im Vornhinein zu entschärfen. Wenn geschrieben wird "auf freier Autobahn" dann ist es ja nicht so das dass alle 100m vorkommt. Wenn einmal der Leichenwagen kommen muss helfen einem "Der hätte dies und jenes machen sollen/müssen ...." Schuldzuweisungen auch nicht mehr.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was mir auch oft auffällt ist dieses krampfhafte "ich lass mich nicht überholen" Verhalten



Da bleibe ich gelassen, warum sich über soetwas aufregen? 

Viel schlimmer finde ich die, die schon von weitem mit Lichthupe angebraust kommen und nach dem Motto "Ich bin der King of the Road und wenn ich komme haben alle anderen Platz zu machen" fahren.


----------



## Zoon (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich ca 1 km entfernt schon ne "Warteschlange" auf der linken Spur sehe gehe ich generell vom Gas und lass mich rollen, erstens 0 Liter Verbrauch dank Schubabschaltung und Bremsen als auch Nerven schont es auch noch 

Am besten sind die die in Formel 1 Manier bis zum letzten Moment aufm Gas bleiben und dann Vollbremsungen hinlegen. Sind wohl auch die die sich dann in Autoforen aufregen warum die Bremsen nach 5000 km schon wieder Runtergenudelt sind


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das einschätzen der Geschwindigkeit herannahender Fahrzeuge ist nicht ganz einfach, gerade wenn man nur kurz in den Spiegel blickt.



Dann muss man länger/öfter in den Spiegel schauen


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich die, die schon von weitem mit Lichthupe angebraust kommen und nach dem Motto "Ich bin der King of the Road und wenn ich komme haben alle anderen Platz zu machen" fahren.


OK, aber auch da gibt es Unterschiede. Die Einen wollen dich wegblinken und hämmern nervös auf der Lichthupe rum und die Anderen blinken dich einmal kurz an, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.
So handhabe ich das auch öfter und respektiere das auch, wenn es jemand hinter mir so handhabt. Dazu muss man aber den Verkehrsfluss beobachten und abschätzen können,
ob rechts eine Lücke ist, in die der zu Überholende ohne Bremsvorgang mal kurz einscheren kann.


----------



## XE85 (8. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann muss man länger/öfter in den Spiegel schauen



Es geht mir in dem von Dir zitierten Satz nicht um das "kurz" - lass das von mir aus weg aus dem Satz - sondern um das Einschätzen der Geschwindigkeit. Es ist egal wie lange man in den Spiegel schaut, schätzt man die Geschwindikeit falsch ein (Über Google hab ich gefunden dass Studien besagen das Erwachsene schon ab 80km/h hier nicht mehr zuverlässig einschätzen können) kommt es unweigerlich zu diesen erwähnten Situationen. Wie schon gesagt, ich gehe davon aus das das der gefährlich Spurwechsel nicht mit Absicht geschieht, wie hier, so wie ich das interpretiere, bei einigen die Meinung herrscht. klar gibts das auch, zB wenn jemand im letzten Momment rüber zieht weil man sonst die Ausfahr verpasst, soetwas ist natürlich zu kritisieren, jeder umweg ist besser als im Grab zu landen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> [...] die Anderen blinken dich einmal kurz an, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.
> So handhabe ich das auch öfter und respektiere das auch, wenn es jemand hinter mir so handhabt. Dazu muss man aber den Verkehrsfluss beobachten und abschätzen können,
> ob rechts eine Lücke ist, in die der zu Überholende ohne Bremsvorgang mal kurz einscheren kann.


 
Genau so mache ich es im Fall der Fälle auch, wurde mir in der Fahrschule damals sogar so gesagt auf ner Autobahnfahrt. Solange der Abstand eingehalten wird und kein Strobo aus den Scheinwerfern wird könne man das machen (so mein Fahrlehrer damals). 


Aber Stichwort auf die Autobahn auffahren (was wir hier neulich hatten): Heute Opi vor mir gehabt auffer A391, er vor mir ins Kreuz rein Richtung A2, nimmt das "Rondel" mit 20 (gut, kann man machen, ist 40...). Dann kommt nen Parallelfahrstreifen vorm beschleunigungsstreifen zur A2. Er tuckert mit seinem Benz weiter mit 50, 60, 70 da lang. Ich denke mir noch so: "Opi verpeilts doch gleich..." (Ich fahre die Strecke jeden Tag und hab da schon so manches erlebt/gesehen und gerade da is auf der A2 meist die Hölle los...). Tatsache: Fährt mit 70-80 auf den Beschleunigung(!!!)sstreifen, zieht hinter nen LKW, auf der mittleren Spur nen Transporter, also direkt rüber auf die linke Spur. Selbstverständlich ohne einen Stundenkilometer schneller geworden zu sein... Die beiden die auf der mittleren und linken Spur von hinten kamen haben sich (hörbar *HUUUP QUIETSCH*) gefreut.... Wieder ein Thema für die Diskussion über "Fähigkeitstests im Alter" oder ähnlich....


----------



## Seeefe (8. Oktober 2013)

Kurz mitm Fernlicht aufzuleuchten ist auch erlaubt, damit gibt man dem vordermann das Signal, das man überholen möchte/wird. 

Nur wenn man natürlich anfängt wie blöde zu blinken oder anfängt zu drängeln, gehts in den Bereich der Nötigung.


----------



## Lee (8. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Ich wohne jetzt auf einem Hügel, wo es unmittelbar nach dem losfahren vielleicht 150m recht steil bergab geht. Wenn ich hier losfahre ist der Motor ja noch kalt. Wie ist in dem Fall die Nutzung der Motorbremse im ersten oder zweiten Gang einzuschätzen?  Mein Gefühl sagt mir das ist gar nicht gut. Soll ich lieber die normale Bremse benutzen?


----------



## Beam39 (8. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es geht mir in dem von Dir zitierten Satz nicht um das "kurz" - lass das von mir aus weg aus dem Satz - sondern um das Einschätzen der Geschwindigkeit. Es ist egal wie lange man in den Spiegel schaut, schätzt man die Geschwindikeit falsch ein (Über Google hab ich gefunden dass Studien besagen das Erwachsene schon ab 80km/h hier nicht mehr zuverlässig einschätzen können) kommt es unweigerlich zu diesen erwähnten Situationen. Wie schon gesagt, ich gehe davon aus das das der gefährlich Spurwechsel nicht mit Absicht geschieht, wie hier, so wie ich das interpretiere, bei einigen die Meinung herrscht. klar gibts das auch, zB wenn jemand im letzten Momment rüber zieht weil man sonst die Ausfahr verpasst, soetwas ist natürlich zu kritisieren, jeder umweg ist besser als im Grab zu landen.


 
Hmm, das mit den Studien mag stimmen.. Die genaue Geschwindigkeit kann ich natürlich nicht ausmachen durch den Blick in Rückspiegel. 

Bevor ich allerdings auf die Linke ziehe beobachte ich relativ lange den Rückspiegel und konnte bisher alles relativ gut einschätzen. Sprich ob ein Fahrzeug eher schnell oder eher langsam kommt. Ich mach das anhand von vielen kleinen Dingen fest und entscheide dann. Wenn ich merke da ist jemand verdammt schnell unterwegs, meide ich es zu überholen selbst wenn genug Raum dafür wäre, weil ich dadurch den Fahrern eben jegliche abrupten Reaktionen ersparen will bei solch hohen Geschwindigkeiten..

Eventuell fällt es schwer zwischen schnell und sehr schnell zu unterscheiden, aber schnell sollte man erkennen können und das reicht dann schon um zu warten bis dieses Fahrzeug vorbei ist.

Wenn diese Autofahrer wenigstens die Ansätze des vorausschauenden Fahrens beachten würde, würde es deutlich weniger krachen. Ich hab schon so einige unfassbare Momente auf der Autobahn erlebt welche zu Beinahe-Katastrophen geführt hätten, deswegen bin ich was diese Sache angeht sehr vorsichtig..

Es ist überhaupt nicht schön bei 170kmh auf der Linken an einem Auto vorbeizufahren dessen Fahrer dann plötzlich, wenn man auf gleicher (!) Höhe wie er ist, meint ohne sich umgucken zu müssen auf die linke Spur zu ziehen.. Da wird einem ganz schnell anders


----------



## Beam39 (8. Oktober 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ich wohne jetzt auf einem Hügel, wo es unmittelbar nach dem losfahren vielleicht 150m recht steil bergab geht. Wenn ich hier losfahre ist der Motor ja noch kalt. Wie ist in dem Fall die Nutzung der Motorbremse im ersten oder zweiten Gang einzuschätzen?  Mein Gefühl sagt mir das ist gar nicht gut. Soll ich lieber die normale Bremse benutzen?


 
Da es dadurch zu hohen Drehzahlen kommt, welche gemieden werden sollen, sollte das im kalten Zustand vermieden werden..


----------



## Zoon (8. Oktober 2013)

Solange die Drehzahl nicht dadurch extrem hoch wird also die Motorbremse nicht in Rennfahrermanier genutzt wird, wenn er VOR dem gefälle schon verzögert, den 2. oder ersten Gang einlegt je nachdem wie stark das Gefälle ist und sich die Drehzahl bis ca 3000 rpm einregelt tuts dem Motor nichts.


----------



## fatlace (8. Oktober 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Genau so mache ich es im Fall der Fälle auch, wurde mir in der Fahrschule damals sogar so gesagt auf ner Autobahnfahrt. Solange der Abstand eingehalten wird und kein Strobo aus den Scheinwerfern wird könne man das machen (so mein Fahrlehrer damals).




So mache ich das auch wen ich jenseits der 200 fahre, weil die geschwindigkeit meist unterschätzt wird. Ich fahre aber eher selten auf der AB, aber wen puste ich den motor ordentlich durch 

 Mir ist auf der AB auch mal ein Motorradfahrer bei 200 vor meinen civic gefahren, da musste ich auch voll in die Eisen und auf die rechte spur bis fast auf den Standstreifen ziehen damit ich gegen kein anderes auto fahre. Bei so einen kleinen auto machen generell wenig autos platz und unterschätzen die geschwindigkeit enorm.


----------



## Mosed (8. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist egal wie lange man in den Spiegel schaut, schätzt man die Geschwindikeit falsch ein (Über Google hab ich gefunden dass Studien besagen das Erwachsene schon ab 80km/h hier nicht mehr zuverlässig einschätzen können) kommt es unweigerlich zu diesen erwähnten Situationen.


 
Den Unterschied zwischen 200 und 120 km/h sollte man aber grad noch sehen können. Wobei das Hauptproblem ja die Abstände sind - die hängen Ewigkeiten hinter einem LKW etc und müssen GENAU dann überholen, wenn von hinten was angebraust kommt. Und zwar GENAU dann, wenn man 20 Meter hinter ihnen ist. Sie können nicht 20 Sekunden eher überholen und auch nicht 10 Sekunden später.
Außerdem gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit: Wieder rüber fahren. Kann ja mal passieren, dass man sich mal etwas verschätzt. Hatte ich letztens auch: In den Seitenspiegel geschaut. Habe gesehen, dass sich ein Auto nähert, dachte aber es passt noch (war selber auch relativ schnell), rüberzogen - gemerkt, dass er doch einiges schneller ist und mir gleich hinten dran hängt und wieder nach recht gezogen. (Kontrolliert - die Abstände waren so, dass keiner Panik bekommen oder stark bremsen musste  ) Aber vielen sind die anderen egal. Hauptsache man selber kommt voran.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Oktober 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> ......Aber vielen sind die anderen egal. Hauptsache man selber kommt voran.


 
und tuckern bei diesem "Ueberhohlvorgang" mit 110 an den LKW's vorbei. Egal ob man den ganzen Verkehr damit aufhaelt, Andere zu einer Notbremsung zwingt oder was auch immer dadurch verursacht.
Die LKW's gehen ja auch nicht runter vom Gas, wozu auch. Auch wenn es Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen gibt, wird ja bei LKW's einiges toleriert.

Ich hab schon unzaehlige solcher Aktionen erlebt, wo einfach rausgezogen wird, egal was hinter einem kommt.
Auch als Beifahrer bei (Arbeits)Kollegen, die genauso handeln. Stellt man diese zur Rede, stoesst man auf Unverstaendniss.
Unmoeglich sowas.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr immer links und hab konsequent links den Blinker an. Dann wissen die schon, dass ich da mit 200+ angeschmiergelt komme! Zur Not Lichthupe!

EDIT: mach ich natürlich nicht!


----------



## Seeefe (8. Oktober 2013)

Als ich mal in holland unterwegs war, war da'n super schlauer lkw fahrer. bei zwei spuren wollte er den 5km/h langsameren lkw vor ihm überholen...
was war das ergebnis? ein rückstau bei dem ich am ende von 80 auf 0 gekommen bin und teilweise sich die volle autobahn von vorne nach hinten runtergebremst hat


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich fahr immer links und hab konsequent links den Blinker an. Dann wissen die schon, dass ich da mit 200+ angeschmiergelt komme! Zur Not Lichthupe!
> 
> EDIT: mach ich natürlich nicht!


 
Ich überhole mit Warnblinklicht auf der Standspur, ist relativ chillig  

Ps.alles was nicht 280 fährt, wird weg geschoben ^^

Joke.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2013)

ja, und wusstest du, dass stationäre Blitzer nicht auslösen, wenn man kurz vorher auf die Standspur wechselt und dort an den Blitzern vorbeibläst? 

Da funktioniert wirklich. Zumindest bei den stationären Blitzern auf der Autobahn bei Karlsruhe! Jedenfalls noch vor ein paar Jahren!  Bin schon lang nimmer da vorbeigefahren.


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Oktober 2013)

Mal was anderes: Wer hat schon Winterschlappen drauf?
Ich hab heute gewechselt. Falls am Freitag wirklich die erste Flocke fällt, bricht doch wieder das Chaos aus.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch gehört, dass die Woche Schnee kommen soll. Ich warte aber noch mit dem Wechseln. Meine Frau hat schon die Winterreifen aufem Auto. Zur Not fahren wir dann halt erstma mit dem Twingo.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Oktober 2013)

Nächste woche werd ich meine langsam mal draufziehn


----------



## Lee (9. Oktober 2013)

Heute gekauft und kommen Ende der Woche drauf 
Ich hoffe ja, dass damit vielleicht endlich die unsäglich lauten Abrollgeräusche ein Ende haben.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Oktober 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Wer hat schon Winterschlappen drauf?
> Ich hab heute gewechselt. Falls am Freitag wirklich die erste Flocke fällt, bricht doch wieder das Chaos aus.


 
Letztens auch erst wieder gelesen. 

Fette Schlagzeile mit "Warum dieser Winter der härteste seit Jahren wird"  

Oder immer diese angebliche völlige Fassungslosigkeit mit gleichzeitiger Überraschtheit, wenns im November schneit. Mich regen diese Meldungen immer auf, oder ist es in wirklichkeit doch komisch das es im Winter schneien kann?


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2013)

Wird ja erstmals nur in Höhenlagen schneien. Also kein Grund zur Sorge.


----------



## winner961 (9. Oktober 2013)

Dann darf ich heute wieder reifen wechseln


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss auch seit Tagen schon ständig Reifen wechseln... meine eigenen kommen erst nächste Woche drauf, muss die Winterfelgen erstmal lackieren.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2013)

Meine WR kommen morgen wieder drauf. Die werden einfach im Rahmen der Inspektion mit gemacht. Neben dem ganzen Öl fällt das Preislich eh nicht auf.


----------



## fatlace (9. Oktober 2013)

Meine WR sind schon seid einem monat drauf
Aber das auto stand ja ketzt 3 wochen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss mir erst noch welche kaufen


----------



## watercooled (9. Oktober 2013)

Mein C2 bekommt sie am Freitag da es am Wochenende schneien soll.
Ich brauch aber noch irgendwelche halbwegs vernünftigen Radkappen.


----------



## fatlace (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich freu mich schon auf schnee Schön auf den nicht geräumten parkplätzen deiften


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> Schön auf den nicht geräumten parkplätzen driften


 
+1 

Edit: Freitag Abend hole ich meine neuen Winterfelgen ab.


----------



## Falk (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ist es erst am 19.10 soweit, vorher hatte der Freundliche keinen Termin für mich. Leider war nur reiner Reifenwechsel möglich, als ich auch Ölwechsel mit machen lassen wollte hat die nette Dame abgewunken (nach dem Motto: wenn das Auto fährt machen wir im Moment nichts anderes als Reifenwechsel). 

Darf dann also im Januar noch mal hin zum Ölwechsel oder ich lebe bis zum Wechsel auf Sommerreifen mit der Wartungs-Anzeige (habe jährliches Intervall, aber 3 Monate überziehen dürfte bei meiner Fahrleistung egal sein )

Dieses Wochenende wird es hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft schneien...


----------



## dekay55 (9. Oktober 2013)

Reifen wechsel, nö da wird gewechselt auf nen anderes Auto oder auf die Öffentlichen. Mal sehen Wochenende schau ich mir mal nen karren an für den Winter.


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. Oktober 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> ... Leider war nur reiner Reifenwechsel möglich, als ich auch Ölwechsel mit machen lassen wollte hat die nette Dame abgewunken (nach dem Motto: wenn das Auto fährt machen wir im Moment nichts anderes als Reifenwechsel).


So ähnlich ging es mir vor ein paar Jahren auch mal. Alle werben mit dem kostenlosen Lichttest im Oktober oder mit nem Wintercheck für 10€.
Aber oft ist es so, dass ab Mitte Oktober nur noch Reifen gewechselt werden.

Deswegen wollte ich dieses Jahr mal etwas früher wechseln als sonst und hatte- welch Wunder- Glück mit einem Termin am Folgetag.
Eigentlich hatte ich mit einem Termin in 2 oder 3 Wochen gerechnet.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Oktober 2013)

Läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (9. Oktober 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es erst am 19.10 soweit, vorher hatte der Freundliche keinen Termin für mich. Leider war nur reiner Reifenwechsel möglich, als ich auch Ölwechsel mit machen lassen wollte hat die nette Dame abgewunken (nach dem Motto: wenn das Auto fährt machen wir im Moment nichts anderes als Reifenwechsel).
> 
> Darf dann also im Januar noch mal hin zum Ölwechsel oder ich lebe bis zum Wechsel auf Sommerreifen mit der Wartungs-Anzeige (habe jährliches Intervall, aber 3 Monate überziehen dürfte bei meiner Fahrleistung egal sein )
> 
> Dieses Wochenende wird es hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft schneien...


 
War das deren Ernst?  Ich hätte der netten Dame auch abgewunken und gesagt es gibt noch eine Menge andere "Freundliche"


----------



## Falk (9. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> War das deren Ernst?  Ich hätte der netten Dame auch abgewunken und gesagt es gibt noch eine Menge andere "Freundliche"


  Ja, aber bei den anderen sind meine Reifen nicht eingelagert. Und eigentlich haben die Samstags gar nicht offen, das sind jetzt extra-termine zum Reifenwechsel. Das wusste ich beim Anruf aber noch nicht


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde das völlig normal mit ca 14 Tagen Vorlauf. Wenn ich an meine Zeit in Wiesbaden zurück denke- da haben viele gar keinen
Termin vergeben und man musste das Auto entweder morgens abgeben und abends wieder abholen oder mehrere Stunden warten.

Aus Verzweiflung bin ich dann lieber zu reifen.com nach Mainz gefahren. Da ging das immer flott. (und war im Vergleich zur hessischen
Millionärsstadt auch bezahlbar)

Apropos. Was zahlt ihr denn so?
Von 35 bis über 80€ hab ich schon alles erlebt.
Momentan hab ich nen netten Audi-Händler, der nimmt 46,99 für Wechseln, Auswuchten, Säubern und Einlagern.


----------



## Falk (9. Oktober 2013)

Hab keine Ahnung was es kostet :/


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Oktober 2013)

zum reifen wechseln in die werkstatt find ich immer etwas übertrieben und unnötig. Mann braucht keine nennenswerte ausrüstung, das bisschen werkzeug sollte jeder irgendwo verfügbar haben. Einzig vielleicht einen drehmomentschlüssel, aber den kann man auch für andere sachen brauchen und so extrem teuer sind die nun auch nicht.
Gewechselt sind die reifen doch gleich, und ne arbeit ist es auch keine, vor allem wenn man zu zweit ist...
ALso 50€ für nen reifenwechsel wäre mir definitiv zu teuer 

Bin mal gespannt ob die netten damen vom landratsamt morgen anfangen sich quer zu stellen wenn ich meinen Winter-Fiesta ohne TÜV-Beleg anmelden will. Im Fahrzeugschein steht die nächste HU drin, dann sollte es doch normalerweise keine probleme geben, im TÜV-Bericht steht doch auch nichts anderes relevantes drin, was die zulassungsstellt interessieren kann...


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir fängt es schon damit an, dass ich mein Schiff nur sehr ungern mit dem "mitgelieferten" Wagenheber hochsetzen möchte. Ausserdem zahl ich 25€ und kann währenddessen Arbeit leisten die mir mehr Spaß macht und ähnlich vergütet ist.


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. Oktober 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> zum reifen wechseln in die werkstatt find ich immer etwas übertrieben und unnötig. ...


Es soll Leute geben, die keine Garage haben oder keinen Platz im Keller oder keinen Bock 20" Felgen bis zum Auto zu schleppen oder oder oder ...
Auswuchten wäre auch ab und zu fällig ...
Wieder anderen, die ihre Freizeit lieber mit Familie und Freunden oder vor dem TV oder sonstwo verbringen, vermag jegliches Beschäftigen mit
dem Auto, was jenseits des Fahrens liegt, vielleicht nicht solchen Spaß zu bereiten wie dir.
Und dann gibts da noch die ganz Smarten, die in der Zeit, die der Räderwechsel dauern würde, mehr Geld verdienen als sie in der Werkstatt
zahlen müssen.
Es gibt sicher tausend Gründe für und wider. Die Einen wechseln eben selber, die anderen lassen es machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns kostet es 16€ an der Tanke... Für das Geld mach ich mir die Hände nicht schmutzig!


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Oktober 2013)

naja, wer zum reifenwechseln extra von der arbeit heimfährt und dadurch ne viertelstunde nichts verdient, eine etwas komische zeitplanung?! 
Naja, ich mach halt in meiner freizeit auch gerne mal was, wobei die "hände schmutzig" werden, muss ja nicht direkt nachm feierabend 8 stunden an rechner oder vor n TV hocken...
Außerdem weiss ich dann wie es gemacht wurde, und wie mit dem auto umgegeangen wurde. Ich will nicht wissen, wie das in manchen werken abläuft. Da wird mit der öligen hose ins auto gesessen, nochmal schön alles verstellt, dann mal unachtsam mit dem werkzeug hantiert schon ist ein kratzer im lack, usw... Klar, sind wohl ausnahmen, aber die gibt es eben auch. Und dafür noch geld zahlen? Nicht mit mir 
Aber wie gesagt, die einen fahren ihr auto halt zu, die anderen möchten es verstehen und vertrauen ihm nicht jede hand an


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Oktober 2013)

Also ich glaube ich verstehe mein Auto auch ohne dass ich die Reifen selber wechseln muss... 

Ich habe im Prinzip auch nix gegen schmutzige Hände, aber ich mach sie lieber anders schmutzig - indem ich z.B. alle meine Möbel und einen Haufen Hifi Zeug selbst baue o.ä. Reifen- und Bremsschmodder muss es aber nicht wirklich sein


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub, bei uns im Geschäft kostet Wechsel + Einlagerung ca. 40 €.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Oktober 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom morgigen Blitzmarathon?


----------



## Re4dt (9. Oktober 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom morgigen Blitzmarathon?



Versteh den ganzen Wirbel irgendwie nicht ganz. 
In meinen Augen eher was normales. Abgesehen davon soll man sich auch an die Geschwindigkeiten halten da finde ich so verstärkte Kontrollen garnicht verkehrt. 
Vorallem an Grundschulen usw...


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2013)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob die netten damen vom landratsamt morgen anfangen sich quer zu stellen wenn ich meinen Winter-Fiesta ohne TÜV-Beleg anmelden will. Im Fahrzeugschein steht die nächste HU drin, dann sollte es doch normalerweise keine probleme geben, im TÜV-Bericht steht doch auch nichts anderes relevantes drin, was die zulassungsstellt interessieren kann...


 
Wenn du dir einen zusätzlichen Weg sparen willst, dann würde ich mir den HU-Bericht beim TÜV nachdrucken lassen. Ich habe noch nicht einmal gehört, dass die Zulassungsstellen sich auf den Stempel verlassen. Außerdem ist der Bericht ein amtliches Dokument - warum sollten sie darauf verzichten? Zumal nur der Bericht der HU über die bestandene Prüfung Aufschluss gibt. Im Eifer des Gefechts kann sicher in Einzelfällen auch mal ein Stempel in der ZB I landen, obwohl das Fahrzeug noch nicht bestanden hat.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom morgigen Blitzmarathon?



Ich muss jeden Tag durch Wiesbaden. Und da ist immer Blitzermarathon. Insofern isses mir egal.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Oktober 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Versteh den ganzen Wirbel irgendwie nicht ganz.
> In meinen Augen eher was normales. Abgesehen davon soll man sich auch an die Geschwindigkeiten halten da finde ich so verstärkte Kontrollen garnicht verkehrt.
> Vorallem an Grundschulen usw...


 
Naja in NRW darf die Polizei seit diesem Jahr, ja blitzen wo se wollen, Stellen mit erhötem Unfallrisiko durch überhöhte Geschwindigkeit interessiert da niemanden mehr. 

In meiner Stadt und Umgebung seh ich das mittlerweile des öfteren, das neuerdings an Stellen geblitzt wird, die garkeine wirkliche Begründung haben, wie z.B. 50m vorm Ortsausgangsschild, wo die Straße davor schon 1 Kilometer schnurgerade war. 

An unseren 5 Schulen, wird nur an einer regelmäßig Kontrolliert  Da seh ich den Sinn nicht ganz.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2013)

An meiner alten Schule hat es die Polizei regelmäßig geschafft sich so dumm aufzubauen, dass sich eh nichts mehr schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit bewegen konnte.


----------



## pippo_88 (9. Oktober 2013)

Heute auf der Bahn mein absolutes Traumauto (seit Kindestagen) gesehen -> Lamborghini Gallardo!!

Einfach nur hammer das Teil, geiler Sound. Ist dann auch mit geschmeidigen 250kmh an mir vorbeigezogen, muss n geiles Gefühl sein!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Oktober 2013)

250 kann man mit einem Polo G40 fahren  
Kennt jemand von euch BobaMotoring ? Der Typ ist so krass  , schaut euch den mal auf Youtube an


----------



## fatlace (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja die typen wohnen bei mir um die ecke, ganz krasse autos die die da bauen.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Oktober 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> 250 kann man mit einem Polo G40 fahren
> Kennt jemand von euch BobaMotoring ? Der Typ ist so krass  , schaut euch den mal auf Youtube an



naja mitm polo macht das aber kaum soviel spaß


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Oktober 2013)

@pippo: Da fuhr bei meiner Schule öfter einer rum, allerdings in grün 

@Reifenwechseln: Ich hab keine Ahnung was es bei uns so ca kostet, aber zuhause habe ich halt die Möglichkeit (bzw die Verpflichtung) die Reifen zu wechseln...
So nach dem Motto: Wenn du fahren willst, musst du halt am Auto auch arbeiten (verstehe ich auch absolut)...
Und wenn ich dann schon dabei bin, mache ich das andere Auto auch gleich noch (besonders da die Großeltern das körperlich nicht mehr schaffen).
Wir haben halt alles daheim (gut ausgerüstete Werkstatt im Keller + Garage), nen Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich noch nie gebraucht...
Ich hab das in der Fahrschule und von meinem Opa so gehört: So fest wie es geht + 1/4 Drehung, das ist so fest, dass ich im Frühjahr mir extra ne 2m Hebelverlängerung dran basteln musste, damit ich die WR überhaupt runter bekommen hab...

Insofern: Ich weiß was am WE ansteht, wenn ich heim komme...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Oktober 2013)

Klar , da hüpft man mit dem Teil wenn eine Langgezogene Kurve kommt aber der G Lader ist einfach nur geil


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich hab das in der Fahrschule und von meinem Opa so gehört: So fest wie es geht + 1/4 Drehung,


 
Mein Opa hat da ne Gegenweisheit: "Nach fest kommt weich und dann ganz schnell ab!"


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Oktober 2013)

Sooo krank drehe ich da auch nicht dran 
Ist halt gemeint, dass ich an dem Schraubkreuz was wir haben (Hebel ~20cm) halt mit gut Kraft festziehe...
Die Schrauben haben es die letzten 4-5 Jahre schon überlebt und tun das hoffentlich auch weiterhin...

Edit: Wenn man mal den aus dem Internet recherchierten Wert von 120 +-10 Nm annimmt müsste ich nach M=l*F eine Kraft von (120Nm)/(0,2m)=600N aufwenden, damit sie ordnungsgemäß fest wären.
Damit dürfte ich mit maximal ~60Kg auf den Hebel drücken (Hebel in der Horizontalen), ich stelle mich ja nicht drauf


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2013)

Radschrauben ohne Drehmomentschlüssel geht absolut garnich.  ...außer im Rennbetrieb...


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2013)

Drehmomentschlüssel? Wozu denn das? 
Bei Stahlfelgen isses ja egal, und bei alus sieht mans doch nicht wenn es umter den schrauben bissel den Lack aufkratzt...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (10. Oktober 2013)

Aber das Gewinde freut sich nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel? Wozu denn das?
> Bei Stahlfelgen isses ja egal, und bei alus sieht mans doch nicht wenn es umter den schrauben bissel den Lack aufkratzt...



Ja ne is klar...


----------



## Rat Six (10. Oktober 2013)

Is mir alles wurscht. Das Auto wird am Abend abgeholt und am nächsten Abend mit Winterreifen wieder hergebracht. Zahlen tun wir nichts und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## Riverna (10. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Drehmomentschlüssel? Wozu denn das?
> Bei Stahlfelgen isses ja egal, und bei alus sieht mans doch nicht wenn es umter den schrauben bissel den Lack aufkratzt...


 
Räder festziehen ohne Drehmomentschlüssel ist gefährlich, egal ob Stahl oder Alu



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> aber der G Lader ist einfach nur geil


 
Genau so geil wie Fusspilz...
Was soll daran geil sein? Selbst der G60 (z.B. ausm Corrado) ist der letzte Mist. Musste schon etliche von den Kisten reparieren und danach Probefahren, bin immer froh wenn ich aus den Trümmerkisten raus darf.


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich drehe die schrauben immer so fest wie ich nur kann, hält ziemlich gut


----------



## Riverna (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der erste Stehbolzen oder Radschraube abgerissen ist, findest du nicht mehr das es gut hält


----------



## >ExX< (10. Oktober 2013)

Hält auch mit 4


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Radschrauben ohne Drehmomentschlüssel geht absolut garnich.




Ich benutze eigentlich nie einen Drehmomentschlüssel. Hat bislang bei jedem Auto immer gut gehalten.
Bis man eine Schraube abdreht, muss man schon Gewalt anwenden.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Räder festziehen ohne Drehmomentschlüssel ist gefährlich, egal ob Stahl oder Alu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
War früher immer sehr begeistert von den G-Ladern. Hatte selbst jahrelang einen Polo G40. Kiste war leistungsgesteigert und hatte laut Prüfstand 138 PS.

Den Lader hatte ich aber nur optimieren lassen (Kanäle wurden optimiert,beschichtet usw.) den Rest der Mehrleistung war mit Chip und Zylinderkopf/Nockenwelle realisiert worden. An der Laderdrehszahl habe ich nie was geändert bei dem Lader.

Der Polo wurde regelmäßig gewartet und warm/kalt gefahren.

In meinem Besitz war er 4,5 Jahre und hatte als ich ihn verkaufgt habe waren weit mehr als 100000 km gefahren damit ohne Schäden an Lader oder sonstwas.

Derjenige welcher ihn von mir gekauft hat besitzt das Ding immernoch. Allerdings hatte er inzwischen einen Schaden am Getriebe bzw. Differntial. Man sagte ihm als er das instandsetzen lies, es sei eine folge der Leistungssteigerung bzw der Drehmoment erhöhung die daraus ebenfalls resultiert.

Es ist wohl so das der polo Serie 150Nm hat aber die Getriebe wohl nur für maximal 160 Nm ausgelegt seien oder so ähnlich.

Inzwischen sehe ich den G-Lader eher weit hinter modernen kleinen Turboladern bzw Kompressoren.


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Räder festziehen ohne Drehmomentschlüssel ist gefährlich, egal ob Stahl oder Alu



Und weshalb? Nach fest kommt ab - id klar.
Aber bis ich da mal angekommen bin müssste ich ja auf ein 1 Meter Radkreuz mit nem Mords Bierbauch drauf springen


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Oktober 2013)

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass du die Schraube sofort abdrehst. Wenn sie zu hoch vorgespannt ist, dann kommt sie unter Last ins fließen und löst sich. Je nachdem kann es dann auch zu einer Wasserstoffversprödung kommen (bin jetzt net sicher welche Festigkeitsklasse die Teile haben - die wäre für die Wahrscheinlichkeit mitverantwortlich) und der Kopf auch noch nach Tagen und Wochen einfach so abfatzen.

Wenn die wiederum zu schwach angezogen ist, dann geht sie über kurz oder lang auch auf...

Es ist sicherlich nicht mit einem übergroßen Risiko verbunden, dass eines der Szenarien geschieht - sonst gäbe es diesbzgl. wesentlich mehr Unfälle. Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass an dieser Stelle ein so einfach zu vermeidender Fehler passieren könnte, dessen potentielle Auswirkungen ziemlich fatal sein dürften, sollte jeden verantwortlich denkenden Fahrer dazu bringen nur mit Drehmomentschlüssel anzuziehen!


----------



## watercooled (10. Oktober 2013)

Gut, das leuchtet ein.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Oktober 2013)

@MCKing, ich hab es doch auf der letzten Seite gerechnet:
Bei 20cm Hebel  max mit 60kg auf den senkrechten Hebel stellen, dann ist die Schraube "ordnungsgemäß" fest.
Wenn du da natürlich mit 80-90kg draufstehst bzw auch noch hüpfst () wird es gefährlich.
Bei längerem Arm ist natürlich die Kraft kleiner...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2013)

Kommt dann ja hin. Knarre ist ca. 20-25cm lang und ich wiege ca. 70kg


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Oktober 2013)

Dann aber nicht hüpfen!
Und lass lieber ein Bein am Boden, nicht dass du abrutscht


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Oktober 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> War früher immer sehr begeistert von den G-Ladern. Hatte selbst jahrelang einen Polo G40. Kiste war leistungsgesteigert und hatte laut Prüfstand 138 PS.  Den Lader hatte ich aber nur optimieren lassen (Kanäle wurden optimiert,beschichtet usw.) den Rest der Mehrleistung war mit Chip und Zylinderkopf/Nockenwelle realisiert worden. An der Laderdrehszahl habe ich nie was geändert bei dem Lader.  Der Polo wurde regelmäßig gewartet und warm/kalt gefahren.  In meinem Besitz war er 4,5 Jahre und hatte als ich ihn verkaufgt habe waren weit mehr als 100000 km gefahren damit ohne Schäden an Lader oder sonstwas.  Derjenige welcher ihn von mir gekauft hat besitzt das Ding immernoch. Allerdings hatte er inzwischen einen Schaden am Getriebe bzw. Differntial. Man sagte ihm als er das instandsetzen lies, es sei eine folge der Leistungssteigerung bzw der Drehmoment erhöhung die daraus ebenfalls resultiert.  Es ist wohl so das der polo Serie 150Nm hat aber die Getriebe wohl nur für maximal 160 Nm ausgelegt seien oder so ähnlich.  Inzwischen sehe ich den G-Lader eher weit hinter modernen kleinen Turboladern bzw Kompressoren.



Wenn man auf Mobile schaut dann sieht man meistens solche G40/60 wo der Lader innendrin so versifft ist von Öl wo garkeiner seinsoll! Aber wenn man die immer schön warm fährt dann gehen die nicht kaputt... Hattedein Polo auch so ein geilen Ladersound?


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2013)

Es ging, den charakteristischen Ladersound hatte der aber nicht so deutlich wie etwa der G60.  Hatte man nen K&N "Pilz" drauf war es deutlicher.  Wer etwas über G-Lader wissen will oder Reparatur oder Tuning sucht schaut mal auf der Page der Firma SLS Tuning Hofgeismar bei Kassel drauf.  Das etwas Öl im Lader ist ist normal, das haben die sogar sobald die grade aus der Überarbeitung kommen. Das Ding hat sogar ne eigene Hochdruck Ölleitung. Zwei Wellen und jede Welle gelagert.   Auch gerne ausfallen und verrecken tun die wenn nicht regelmäßig Ölwechsel macht. Diese Zuleitung setzt sich gern zu.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Oktober 2013)

Das finde ich das beste , du hörst fast keinen Motorensound vom G40/60 , nur einen anfahrenden Staubsauger DDD


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich benutze eigentlich nie einen  Drehmomentschlüssel. Hat bislang bei jedem Auto immer gut gehalten.
> Bis man eine Schraube abdreht, muss man schon Gewalt anwenden.


Allein schon wegen der größeren Wärmedehnung von Alu sollte man die Schrauben mit Drehmoment anziehen. Die Felge aus Alu dehnt sich ja stärker aus, als der Radbolzen aus Stahl. Wenn man jetzt bei 20°C die Schraube schon zu fest anbrummt, weil sie ja "gut halten" soll, dann ist sie schon unnötig vorgespannt. Wenn man dann z.B. auf der Nordschleife (dein Profilbild Karussell ) die Felge über die Bremse auf 200° aufheizt, dann wird der Radbolzen bis aufs absolute Maximum gespannt oder vielleicht auch darüber hinaus. 

Radbolzen sind meist 10.9 oder sowas in der Richtung aber sie sind dadurch nicht unzerstörbar.

Und wer sich nen Auto für 15000€+ kaufen kann, der kann ja wohl auch in einen Drehmomentschlüssel für 60-80€ investieren. Und vorallem RICHTIG damit anziehen und nicht knacke-di-knack-knack damit machen.


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber bis ich da mal angekommen bin müssste ich ja auf ein 1 Meter Radkreuz mit nem Mords Bierbauch drauf springen


 
Ich hab schon 3 mal Radbolzen abgerissen, ging eigentlich relativ einfach wenn man keine Puddingarme hat. Den Rest hat Zappask gesagt und dem ist nichts entgegen zu setzen. Würden wir hier von einer Investition von über 200 Euro reden könnte ich es verstehen, aber die 30Euro (dafür bekommt man Drehmomentschlüssel im niedrigen Preissegment) sollte man investieren. 

Am Montag hab ich mein Auto meinem besten Freund geliehen, er hat ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Am Montag hab ich mein Auto meinem besten Freund geliehen, er hat ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht.


 
Da hätte er ja wenigstens mal drauf achten können, dass der Baum nicht abgesäbelt wird und der "Pfosten" hinter/neben dem Auto nicht so stark ablenkt....


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2013)

Er ist kein Photograf  
Find das schon ganz schick was er da gemacht hat, klar mit besserer Kamera und besserem Equiment wäre da noch viel raus zu holen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2013)

Das Foto ist doch ganz ok. Wurden die Felgen nochmal umlackiert? Ich hatte die eher olivegrün in Erinnerung.


----------



## watercooled (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich liebe diese Farbkombi


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2013)

Heute meine neuen Winterfelgen abgeholt 
530KM gefahren 
Dafür ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Lee (11. Oktober 2013)

Bin ich froh keinen großen Wert auf meine Felgen zu legen 
Hab jetzt nen Satz Stahlräder für die Winterreifen gekauft, dazu nen Satz Zierblenden, weil die Sommerreifen-Blenden nicht auf die Winterfelgen gepasst haben... War auch so schon teuer genug^^


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Winterfelgen halte ich auch für überbewertet. Ich hab mir ein paar Schicke ausgesucht, mit luftigem Design und schwarz lackiert. Man sieht schön die Bremsanlage und die Felge wirkt opitsch wertig.  Aber auf Gewicht oder sonstiges habe ich nicht geachtet. Warum auch. Ist Winter und ich fahr mit Winterreifen. Performance intersiert da nicht. Die Felgen sollten winterfest lackiert sein und möglichst preiswert. Ich hab für 4 Reifen und die Felgen 1000  gezahlt. Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand mehr als sowas alleine für die Winterfelgen ausgibt, muss man sich schon an den Kopf greifen.

EDIT: noch mal nachgeschaut. Hab ja eigentlich weniger als 1000 € bezahlt.

Inklusive sind Wuchten und Montieren der Winterreifen und Einlagerung der Sommerreifen. Also dürfte ich für Felgen und Winterreifen Netto bei 850 - 900 € sein.


----------



## Cinnayum (11. Oktober 2013)

Zubehörfelgen kosten ja auch nur einen Bruchteil von dem, was die Hersteller für "Originalfelgen" nehmen.

Daran sind weniger die Leute schuld, die die kaufen, weil sie "sich Luxus gönnen".
Bei mir wird die günstigste Variante wohl auf 1400€ hinauslaufen. Und für das Geld bekomm ich vom Hersteller nicht mal Stahlfelgen + Reifen...


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2013)

Originalfelgen sind auch nur teurer Beschiss. OK, kann sein, dass die gewichtsoptimierter sind, als ne Felge außem Baumarkt, aber für den Winter wäre mir sowas egal. So lange die Teile TÜV haben und gut aussehen, reicht das.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2013)

Lieber güstige Felgen + gute Winterreifen, als teure Felgen + Linglong oder Mentor Reifen oder wie dieser Müll auch immer heißt.  Macht Linglong nicht auch Kippen? Warscheinlich pressen die den Abfall davon zu Reifen. 

Der "Ottonormalfahrer" merkt fahrtechnisch eh keinen Unterschied zwischen ein paar Felgen. Lediglich die Qualität bleibt bei billig Felgen manchmal auf der Strecke.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2013)

Is ja nicht schlimm, wenn man auch im Winter wert auf hochwertige Felgen legt. Wenn ich allerdings im Renaultforum sehe, dass die Leute für teuer Geld z.B. extraleichte OZ Felgen für die Winterreifen kaufen, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Und ja, die Qualität der Reifen ist viel wichtiger als die der Felgen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde mir zwar für den Winter auch keine super teuren Felgen holen, aber trotzdem hab ich kein Problem damit, dass andere Leute einen anderen
Geschmack haben und wollen, dass ihr Auto auch im Winter toll aussieht.
Außerdem entscheiden ja viele Faktoren über den Preis. Bei nem großen Auto gehören nun mal größere Felgen zu einer passenden Optik als bei
einem Kleinwagen. Und auf größeren Felgen sitzen größere Reifen- beides wirkt sich auf den Preis aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme auch recht günstig bei weg: 220€ Felgen, 405€ Reifen, 30€ aufziehen mit Wuchten + Eintragung.
Normal kostet eine Felge neu über 300 Tacken


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2013)

Was haste denn für welche gekauft?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was haste denn für welche gekauft?


 
Nokian WR A3 in 215/45 R17

Edit: Ich glaube ein Bild von den Felgen hatte ich schon gepostet, sonst hier nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2013)

Sind das original BMW-Felgen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sind das original BMW-Felgen?


 
Ja, normal nur am Z4 verbaut, passt aber auch am 1er. Muss ich halt bloß noch eintragen lassen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Foto ist doch ganz ok. Wurden die Felgen nochmal umlackiert? Ich hatte die eher olivegrün in Erinnerung.



Nein die Felgen wurden nur in dieser Farbe lackiert. Je nach Bremsstaub (welcher dank der Bremsanlage schnell kommt) wirken sie aber recht fix wesentlich dunkler als sie wirklich sind.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Farbkombi


 
Freut mich das es auch anderen gefällt


----------



## ich558 (12. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Is ja nicht schlimm, wenn man auch im Winter wert auf hochwertige Felgen legt. Wenn ich allerdings im Renaultforum sehe, dass die Leute für teuer Geld z.B. extraleichte OZ Felgen für die Winterreifen kaufen, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
> 
> Und ja, die Qualität der Reifen ist viel wichtiger als die der Felgen.


 
Warum sollte man im Winter keine schönen Felgen fahren? Winterfelgen sind ja doch ca. 5 Monate dran.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du doch machen, wenn du willst. Ich hab mir ja auch schöne Felgen für den Winter gekauft.


----------



## ich558 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mich nur gewundert warum du so fassungslos reagiert hast weil sich welche teure OZ für'n Winter kaufen


----------



## Beam39 (13. Oktober 2013)

Weil schön ja nicht gleich bedeutet das es sündhaft teure sein müssen. Worauf Scholle, glaub ich, hinauswollte ist das die abgesehen von der Optik Performancehalber soviel ausgeben.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja. Und ich halte es im Hinblick auf Splitt und Streusalz auch nicht so doll, da teure Felgen draufzumachen. Gut, die sind ja in der Regel lackiert und sollten winterfest sein, aber trotzdem. Mir isses lieber, ich muss mich nicht über jede Macke an der Felge aufregen. Deswegen bin ich im Winter für robust und günstig. Zudem sieht man bei Schneematsch die Randsteine auch nicht immer gut. Da ist schnell mal ein Felgenhorn verdellt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Oktober 2013)

Gestern bei den "Landrover Experience Days" (= Werbeveranstaltung) gewesen. War dann aber doch überrascht, da der Geländeparcour doch recht anspruchsvoll war, zumal man dort nicht nur mit einem Defender fahren konnte, sondern auch mit Evoque und Freelander. 

Und dann gab es noch die Möglichkeit den neuen RRS auf der Strasse zu testen. An sich ein sehr schönes Auto mit richtig komfortabler Federung, kein Wanken, vor allem im tiefsten Modus siehe Vergleichsbild unten. Weniger gut fand ich das Interieur, mit billigen Plastikzierleisten, zumal es die höhere Ausstattungslinie war. Richtig grottig war aber das Soundsystem, total Blechern. Noch dazu war es nicht die Basis Version. Und der 6 Zylinder Diesel hat sich in dem Auto etwas abgemüht, aber das war zu erwarten. Achja und die 8-Gang Automatik, die immer so sanft schalten soll, hat mal richtig geruckelt, wenn bei höheren Drehzahlen geschaltet wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Autos!


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja das schon, aber kaufen würde mich mir so eine "Wand" nicht, wenn ich es mir leisten könnte.


----------



## winner961 (13. Oktober 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ja das schon, aber kaufen würde mich mir so eine "Wand" nicht, wenn ich es mir leisten könnte.


 Bei den Preisen tendiere ich zu einer G-Klasse    Ja ich mag das Auto auch wenn es verdammt teuer ist


----------



## Re4dt (13. Oktober 2013)

Also die Mittelkonsole vom Land Rover finde ich jetzt garnicht mal so schlecht auf dem Bild. 

Geländewagentechnisch ist für mich die G Klasse einfach nur traumhaft. (Wobei der Preis alles andere als traumhaft ist.  )


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2013)

Schon beachtlich was alleine Felgen für die Gesamtoptik eines Fahrzeuges bedeuten... heute hatte ich zugegeben viel Langeweile und habe mal ein Vergleichsbild gemacht. Nr2 sind bekanntlich meine Sommerfelgen und Nr3 meine Winterfelgen. Von links nach rechts 17"->16"->15"->14".


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Oktober 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen tendiere ich zu einer G-Klasse    Ja ich mag das Auto auch wenn es verdammt teuer ist



Wenn es um richtiges Gelände geht, würde ich auch zur G-Klasse greifen.  Aber schon heftig wie teuer die gebraucht auch noch sind. 



Re4dt schrieb:


> Also die Mittelkonsole vom Land Rover finde ich jetzt garnicht mal so schlecht auf dem Bild.


Klar, ist alles meckern auf hohem Niveau, aber bei einem Auto das ~90-100k € kostet finde ich es ein Unding, irgendwelche klappernde Plastik Carbonlook(?) Leisten zu verwenden 




Riverna schrieb:


> Schon beachtlich was alleine Felgen für die Gesamtoptik eines Fahrzeuges bedeuten... heute hatte ich zugegeben viel Langeweile und habe mal ein Vergleichsbild gemacht. Nr2 sind bekanntlich meine Sommerfelgen und Nr3 meine Winterfelgen. Von links nach rechts 17"->16"->15"->14".


Schon heftig, deine grünen finde ich immer noch am besten


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Bei unserem Auto hat jemand beim rausfahren aus der Garage mal eben den Lack oberhalb des Hinterreifen an der Wand abgeschliffen. Schaut nett aus. Verdammt. 
Blöd nur den Schuldigen zu finden, wenn mans erst nach Tagen merkt


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2013)

Eines meiner Traumautos ist ja immer noch ein Lada Niva. Also wenns um Geländewagen geht.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Schon heftig, deine grünen finde ich immer noch am besten


 
Ich auch... die 17" Felgen gefallen mir z.B. überhaupt nicht. Nr.3 in einer schönen Farbe könnte fürn Winter dann schon passen. Schön sind sie trotzdem nicht... aber wir wollen ja mal nicht dekadent werden.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Eines meiner Traumautos ist ja immer noch ein Lada Niva. Also wenns um Geländewagen geht.


 

Pinzgauer! Motortechnisch nur irgendwie aber fuers Klettern und Gelaende.


----------



## winner961 (13. Oktober 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Pinzgauer! Motortechnisch nur irgendwie aber fuers Klettern und Gelaende.



Ja der Lada ist auch toll ein purer geländewagen


----------



## dekay55 (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja nen purer gelaendewagen ist der Lada nun auch nicht, dazu fehlt konstruktionstechnisch der Leiterrahmen den eigentlich nen richtigen Gelaendewagen ausmacht.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Oktober 2013)

Das einzig positive zum Lada ist ja, dass er robust aussieht (wenn man das mag). Technisch ist er das allerdings nicht, wie mir von einem Besitzer mehrerer solcher Teile glaubhaft versichert wurde. Dazu ist er natürlich auch verarbeitungstechnisch unter aller Kanone und technisch im letzten Jahrtausend stehen geblieben... wer sowas mag...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (14. Oktober 2013)

auj jeden fall mehr oder mindestens genauso nutzbar im gelände wie die aktuellen land rover dinger ..


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2013)

Wir hatten in der Vergangenheit mehrere Lada Niva (neben Suzukis Vitaras, Jeep Grand Cherokees und Wranglers). 

Meine Eltern sind beide Jäger und die Autos wurden im Jagdbetrieb sowie als Transport- und Zugfahrzeuge wirklich hart rangenommen. Die Nivas sind nie stecken geblieben und waren robust und immer zuverlässig. Man kam überall durch und, aufgrund der kompakten Ausmaße, auch immer im Wald überall hin. 

Wir haben die Niva auch gelegentlich als Zugfahrzeug zum Umpflügen genommen. Pflug hintendrangehängt und ab gings. Die Dinger können was. 

Rost ist ein Thema und klar ist so ein Auto ein einziger Anachronismus, ich find sie aber gerade deswegen geil.

Anzumerken ist, dass der Niva natürlich ein Auto zum Verfeuern ist. Im harten Betrieb sind die irgendwann durch. Bei dem Preis aber kein Problem. Wegwerfen und neu kaufen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Oktober 2013)

Höhö, am Passat hat heut am linken Scheinwerfer die LED Kirmesbeleuchtung den Dienst quittiert 
Gibts das als einzelnes Segment oder muss man den kompletten Ring tauschen?

Und was ist eig mit den Preisen der RX8 los zZ.? Unter 4k?! 
Klar das Ding säuft alle Flüssigkeiten die sich in unmittelbarer Nähe befinden aber trotzdem.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Oktober 2013)

Also meine Offroadspezls meinten auch, dass ein Lada Niva, mittlerweile nicht "Taiga" (?) an sich gut im Gelände geht, aber wenig Robust ist. Sprich wenn die Vorderachse mal springt und dann schlagartig Grip bekommt reissen die Steckachsen angeblich ziemlich schnell. 

@water
Eigentlich muss der ganze Scheinwerfer getauscht werden, sofern ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja, der wurde umbenannt.


----------



## McZonk (14. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Höhö, am Passat hat heut am linken Scheinwerfer die LED Kirmesbeleuchtung den Dienst quittiert


 Rückleuchte? Bekanntes Problem... Gibts auch nur als Modul und du kannst je nach Alter nur noch auf Kulanz hoffen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und was ist eig mit den Preisen der RX8 los zZ.? Unter 4k?!
> Klar das Ding säuft alle Flüssigkeiten die sich in unmittelbarer Nähe befinden aber trotzdem.


 
Mir könntest du Geld geben und ich würde den nicht fahren 
Aber falls du vorhast sowas zu kaufen, ich hätte noch 20l Altöl über, zum Nachkippen


----------



## watercooled (14. Oktober 2013)

Um Gotteswillen. Ich will kein Auto das mir bei sportlicher Fahrweise 18 Liter Super Plus aus dem Tank saugt...

Das mit den Rückleuchten habe ich auch eben gesehen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Um Gotteswillen. Ich will kein Auto das mir bei sportlicher Fahrweise 18 Liter Super Plus aus dem Tank saugt...


 Nur 18 Liter? So wenig schaff ich mit meinem nicht.  Leistung gewinnt man nicht aus Luft. Und wenn man viel Leistung haben will, muss man viel Benzin verbrennen. Einen ECO-Boost-Ultra-Spritspar-nichts-Verbrauch Motor gibts nur in der Werbung. In den letzten 10 Jahren haben die Motoren keine wirklichen Spünge in Sachen Wirkungsgrad gemacht, auch wenn man es so verkauft.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur 18 Liter? So wenig schaff ich mit meinem nicht.  Leistung gewinnt man nicht aus Luft. Und wenn man viel Leistung haben will, muss man viel Benzin verbrennen. Einen ECO-Boost-Ultra-Spritspar-nichts-Verbrauch Motor gibts nur in der Werbung. In den letzten 10 Jahren haben die Motoren keine wirklichen Spünge in Sachen Wirkungsgrad gemacht, auch wenn man es so verkauft.


 
Für 190 oder 240 PS, was immer auch der RX8 in seinen beiden Ausbaustufen hat, sind 18 Liter aber etwas zuviel ;o) Der Motor is ne schlaffe Luftpumpe. Für das gebotene ist der Verbrauch eklatant zu hoch. 

Ich verbrauche 10 Liter/100 km bei wesentlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für 190 oder 240 PS, was immer auch der RX8 in seinen beiden Ausbaustufen hat, sind 18 Liter aber etwas zuviel ;o) Der Motor is ne schlaffe Luftpumpe. Für das gebotene ist der Verbrauch eklatant zu hoch.
> 
> Ich verbrauche 10 Liter/100 km bei wesentlich mehr Leistung.


 Mein A3 hat nur 150 PS aber wenn man die permanent abruft, dann braucht er halt so viel Sprit. Er kann ja nicht einfach auf Lambda 2 oder 3 abmagern, dann zündet das Gemisch nicht mehr.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2013)

Wir sprechen hier ja aber von nem hohen Mixverbrauch. Das is ja das Problem. Ich hab gemixt im Durchschnitt "nur" 10 Liter Verbrauch. Wenn ich auf der Autobahn die Sau rauslasse, kann das natürlich auch mal mehr werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Naja ich hab:
-Stadt/Überland (zur Arbeit) 11-12 Liter
-Sportliches Fahren auf der Landstraße 18-20 Liter
-Autobahn (immer Vollgas sobald frei) 15-24 Liter je nach Verkehr/Strecke
-Nordschleife 25-27 Liter (trocken)


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2013)

So genau habe ich meinen Verbrauch nie beobachtet. Es reicht, wenn der BoCo sagt, "10 Liter". Das reicht mir.


----------



## McZonk (14. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das mit den Rückleuchten habe ich auch eben gesehen...


 Selber ein- und ausbauen ist übrigens sehr einfach. Man spart einiges an Arbeitszeit, falls keine Kulanz oder diese nur noch auf Ersatzteile gewährt wird. Ist durchaus auch für einen Laien durchführbar.

> Durch den Tüv kommst du afaik allerdings auch noch mit einem toten Segment (sprich 1/4 ausgefallen). Müsste sich aber Klutten nochmals zu den zahnlosen Passats äußern - der kennt die ja .


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Um Gotteswillen. Ich will kein Auto das mir bei sportlicher Fahrweise 18 Liter Super Plus aus dem Tank saugt...


 
Dann wirst du auch nie was sportliches fahren. Wobei "sportliche Fahrweise" ist immer Auslegungssache, meiner Auffassung von sportlicher Fahrweise wird bei den meisten hier eher als rasen zählen. Wenn ich mal sportlich fahre (was in der letzten Zeit kaum noch vorkommt) quetsche ich auch gerne mal 20L + aus meinem kleinen 2L Motor. Den RX8 bin ich mal ausgiebig gefahren, da kam ich bei normaler Fahrweise so bei 12L raus. Das ist eigentlich ok, bei der selten Fahrweise verbraucht mein "großer" 2L Motor kaum weniger. Gut er geht auch bedeutend besser als ein RX8. Aber das liegt wohl mehr am Gewicht als an der eigentlichen Leistung. 

PS: Heute habe ich festgestellt als ich meine Winterfelgen eintragen lassen wollte bzw die nötigen Papiere gesucht habe das die Teile sogar Oz Spa Felgen sind. Das bedeutet nur knapp 7kg pro Felge


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nur knapp 7kg pro Felge


 Wie war das nochmal? 1Kg drehende Masse = 4Kg Fahrzeuggewicht? Irgendwie sowas in der Richtung. Leicht ist immer gut!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann wirst du auch nie was sportliches fahren. Wobei "sportliche Fahrweise" ist immer Auslegungssache, meiner Auffassung von sportlicher Fahrweise wird bei den meisten hier eher als rasen zählen.


 
Wobei ich unseren Z4 selbst auf der Strecke im Trockenen nicht über 18l/100km bekommen habe. Und er wurde bis auf's maximum belastet. Nun sind nämlich auch die Endrohre nicht mehr silber, sondern goldfarben, da muss gut Hitze entstanden sein 
Finde 18l für einen 2,5l Sauger bei einem Zustand, den man nicht im Straßenverkehr erreicht völlig i.O. 
Über Land inkl. Ortschaften fahre ich den im normalen Tempo bei 7,5-8l, sehr flott mir 10-11l ( aber nur mit Super+, sonst etwas mehr )



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal? 1Kg drehende Masse = 4Kg  Fahrzeuggewicht? Irgendwie sowas in der Richtung. Leicht ist immer  gut!


 
Das kommt ungefähr hin. Kommt natürlich auch noch drauf an, wo das Gewicht gespart ist. Leichtere Reifen bringen manchmal sogar mehr wie leichte Felgen.  Bei meinen Felgen ist die Ersparnis an Gewicht größtenteils außen an der Felge und das merkt man im Komfort und Ferderverhalten deutlich.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2013)

Ach eigentlich ist mir das Gewicht von Felgen nicht so wichtig, meine 17" Felgen aufm roten NX wiegen bestimmt 10 Kilo und die 16" Felgen im Sommer beim grauen bestimmt auch 10 Kilo. Jeweils ohne Reifen... persönlich merke ich jetzt auch wenig Unterschied zwischen den "leichten" 15" Felgen und den bestimmt sack schweren 16". Ausser das die Servolenkung etwas leichtgängiger ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Grade bei leichten Autos, wie z.B. ner Elise Mk1 merkt man das sehr extrem. Wenn man da an allen 4 Rädern zusammen 15kg spart, ist es so, als ob der Beifahrer ausgestiegen ist.


----------



## dekay55 (14. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn du Sportlich faehrst merkst schon sehr den unterschied zwischen leichten und schweren Felgen, stichwort ungefederte Masse


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Oktober 2013)

Gerade bei unebenen Farbahnen merkt man es doch recht deutlich, dass das Auto ein, durch leichte Räder besseres/ schneller ansprechendes Fahrwerk hat.

Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FnqkEVQL8rU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> Ein junger Mann rast mit seinem Porsche Cayenne über den Pannenstreifen  der Südost Tangente. Die Polizei ist machtlos, da der Mann  diplomatischen Schutz genießt.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Oktober 2013)

Scheiss Idioten! Mehr fällt mir zu diesen Vöglen nicht ein. Führen sich teilweise auf wie Götter..


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

So wenig fahrerisches Können und so flott Unterwegs. Hoffendlich platzt dem nie ein Reifen, bei dem Müll der aufm Standstreifen liegt. Und wenn, dann soll er gleich nach rechts über die Planke fliegen. Denkt wohl noch, dass er der King ist.


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> > Durch den Tüv kommst du afaik allerdings auch noch mit einem toten Segment (sprich 1/4 ausgefallen). Müsste sich aber Klutten nochmals zu den zahnlosen Passats äußern - der kennt die ja .


 
Richtig, nur flackern darf nichts. Laut VW sind zwei defekte Segmente zulässig, was sechs einzelnen Feldern entspricht, da VW drei Felder zu einem Segment zusammenfasst.


----------



## fatlace (14. Oktober 2013)

ich hab meinen 60l tank mal nach 250km geleert
war die fahrt vom autohaus nachhause
autobahn leer und dann die ganze zeit 250+ gefahren

war heute mal beim freundlichen, wollte mich mal imformieren was getriebeöl wechsel kostet.
da musste ich erstmal schlucken als ich den kostenvoranschlag von 560euro bekommen habe...
hätte ja mit um die 300 gerechnet.
naja der gute hat jetzt 115k runter und ich gönn der automatik mal den öl wechsel.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich hab meinen 60l tank mal nach 250km geleert


 
Hab am Wochenende von Peine nach Magdeburg und zurück (250km) auch nen halben Tank durchgeblasen  ...


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade bei leichten Autos, wie z.B. ner Elise Mk1 merkt man das sehr extrem. Wenn man da an allen 4 Rädern zusammen 15kg spart, ist es so, als ob der Beifahrer ausgestiegen ist.


 
Mein Auto wiegt wiegt schon paar Kilo mehr als eine Mk1, wobei er mit seinen 1100 Kilo schon nicht viel wiegt. Aber trotzdem merke ich persönlich keinen großen Unterschied, aber ich denke bei der Elise mit 192PS merkt man den Unterschied auch nciht so deutlich wie bei der mit 136PS.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein Auto wiegt wiegt schon paar Kilo mehr als eine Mk1, wobei er mit seinen 1100 Kilo schon nicht viel wiegt. Aber trotzdem merke ich persönlich keinen großen Unterschied, aber ich denke bei der Elise mit 192PS merkt man den Unterschied auch nciht so deutlich wie bei der mit 136PS.


 Das stimmt. Ich vermute mal das es auch auf die Fahrweise und persönlichen Vorlieben eines Fahrers ankommt. Nicht jeder legt gleich viel Wert auf solche Sachen. Ich bin zum Beispiel auch nicht so furchtbar sensibel was Fahrwerk angeht. Auch wenn das nicht so der Hit ist, komm ich damit schnell um die Kurve. Dafür komm ich ohne Allrad nicht vorran. Heckantireb geht immer nur quer und nicht nach vorn und Frontantrieb radiert nur die Reifen runter ohne Geschwindigkeitsaufbau. 




fatlace schrieb:


> war heute mal beim freundlichen, wollte mich mal imformieren was getriebeöl wechsel kostet.
> da musste ich erstmal schlucken als ich den kostenvoranschlag von 560euro bekommen habe...
> hätte ja mit um die 300 gerechnet.
> naja der gute hat jetzt 115k runter und ich gönn der automatik mal den öl wechsel.


 560€ ist relativ viel. Aber Automatikölwechsel ist auch nicht wenig Arbeit. Außerdem sieht man selber und der Arbeitsplatz nachher aus wie Sau. Bei neuen Getrieben ist es aber eigendlich nicht mehr möglich zuhause zu wechseln. (jedenfalls bei Daimler Getrieben nicht mehr)


----------



## dekay55 (14. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heckantireb geht immer nur quer


 
Musst halt mit dem Gas Pedal lenken, dann klappts auch mit nem Hecktriebler und ner gesperrten Achse


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Frontantrieb radiert nur die Reifen runter ohne Geschwindigkeitsaufbau.


 
Was jedoch auch viel auf den Fahrer ankommt. Man entwickelt irgendwann ein Gefühl für den Frontantrieb. Natürlich nur bis zu einer gewissen Leistung, ab 300PS wäre RWD oder Allrad schon geeigneter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem merke ich persönlich keinen großen Unterschied



Ist dein Auto denn recht hart abgestimmt, weil man dann den Unterschied auch nicht so stark spürt.
Der Lotus z.B. ist ja noch recht gut gedämpft/gefedert. Finde ich persönlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn ein Auto etwas weicher abgestimmt ist -> "weich macht schnell, hart macht hart"


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein junger Mann rast mit seinem Porsche Cayenne über den Pannenstreifen der Südost Tangente. Die Polizei ist machtlos, da der Mann diplomatischen Schutz genießt.


 
Allerdings: Immun im Verkehr: Diplomaten ohne Promillegrenze - Auto | STERN.DE 

Unglaublich was sich da abspielt.


----------



## Zoon (15. Oktober 2013)

In Russland gibts deswegen schon die "blaue Eimer Fraktion" die sich gegen die Diplomaten schon wehren. Sollte es hier auch geben.



watercooled schrieb:


> Höhö, am Passat hat heut am linken Scheinwerfer die LED Kirmesbeleuchtung den Dienst quittiert
> Gibts das als einzelnes Segment oder muss man den kompletten Ring tauschen?



Wenn du zum  fährst bestimmt der ganze Scheinwerfer getauscht. Räum schonmal das Sparschweein leer  Oder meinst die LED Rückleuchte vom VFL? Wimre gibts da von VW Grenzen wieviele Segmente ausfallen dürfen, ähnlich Pixelfehler beim Bildschirm.

Gestern hab ich nen Polo 6N gesehen da gingen nur die Rückleuchten vorne war alles tot, das nenn ich mal Hardcore 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja, der wurde umbenannt.


 
Der  Lada wurde deswegen umbenannt damit der hier überhaupt noch ne  Zulassung bekommt weil der jegliche Crashnormen nciht mehr erfüllt. Der  Importeur aus Hamburg hat sich da irgendwas einfallen lassen der wird  irgendwie in Deutschland endmontiert und bekam nen eigene FIN vom KBA  ist somit sogar vom Deutschen Hersteller.


----------



## watercooled (15. Oktober 2013)

@Rückleuchten: Bis jetzt ist ein Segment tot, mir wärs auch nichtmal aufgefallen wenn mich nicht einer drauf hingewiesen hätte. 
Aber wenn eins schonmal kaputt ist dann lässt das nächste glaube ich nicht lang auf sich warten. Um die 100€ kost nen neues RüLi, das ist eig total OK 

@RX8: Angegeben ist der doch mit 14,5Liter wenn ich mich nicht irre? Mit sportlich Fahren meine ich jetzt nicht 24/7 Bleifuß, sondern immer voll beschleunigen, 
sich aber trotzdem (einigermaßen) an die Tempolimits halten. Da liege ich mit den geschätzten 18 Litern vlt. sogar noch etwas zu hoch? Detailansicht: Mazda - RX-8 - RX-8 - Spritmonitor.de

@Wankel Diskussion von vor ein paar Tagen: Ich habe mir da mal Gedanken gemacht über ein Hochdrehzahlkonzept eines Wankels.

Meine Denkweise war immer: Saugmotor ohne Turbo mit wenig Hubraum holt seine Leistung aus der Drehzahl.

Warum drehen kleine Saugmotoren meistens so hoch? Warum wird bei Motorrädern so hoch gedreht? Warum dreht man in der Formel 1 so hoch? 
Ich denke aus genau diesem erwähnten Grund.
Aber irgendwann ist man ja mit den herkömmlichen Hubkolbenmotoren am Ende was die Drehzahl angeht. Müsste ein Wankel da nicht sehr viel besser geeignet sein?
Würde man zB einen kleinen Motor entwickeln der bis, was weiß ich 15.000Upm dreht dann käme man doch mit einem entsprechenden Getriebe mit sehr viel weniger Leistung aus als bei einem herkömmlichen Hubkolbenmotor der bereits bei 6500Upm in den Begrenzer geht. Auch dürfte so ein Motor um einiges Laufruhiger sein.
Man könnte sich dadurch ja auch den Turbo sparen = weniger Verschleißteile.

Oder denke ich da ganz verquer? (wohl eher  )

Klar, scheitern wirds am Spritverbrauch und dem Lärm


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> @Rückleuchten: Bis jetzt ist ein Segment tot, mir wärs auch nichtmal aufgefallen wenn mich nicht einer drauf hingewiesen hätte.
> Aber wenn eins schonmal kaputt ist dann lässt das nächste glaube ich nicht lang auf sich warten. Um die 100€ kost nen neues RüLi, das ist eig total OK


 
100€? Was ist daran OK? Bei nem normalen Auto gibts halt ne neue Birne für nen paar € und gut ist. Sieht halt net so stylish aus...



watercooled schrieb:


> Meine Denkweise war immer: Saugmotor ohne Turbo mit wenig Hubraum holt seine Leistung aus der Drehzahl.


 
Da Leistung ein Produkt aus Moment und Drehzahl ist gehts ja nicht anders, weil Moment wächst für nen Motor nicht auf den Bäumen. Aber das ist ja auch Allgemeinwissen.




watercooled schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann ist man ja mit den herkömmlichen Hubkolbenmotoren am Ende was die Drehzahl angeht. Müsste ein Wankel da nicht sehr viel besser geeignet sein?.


 
Wenn man unbedingt sehr hohe Drehzahlen haben will, kann man dass mit nem Elektromotor sehr elegant lösen und muss nicht auf einen anfälligen Wankel setzen. Aber Drehzahlen als Mittel zum Zweck? Wofür soll das gut sein?



watercooled schrieb:


> Würde man zB einen kleinen Motor entwickeln der bis, was weiß ich 15.000Upm dreht dann käme man doch mit einem entsprechenden Getriebe mit sehr viel weniger Leistung aus als bei einem herkömmlichen Hubkolbenmotor der bereits bei 6500Upm in den Begrenzer geht.


 
Mit weniger Leistung heißt ja auch erst mal mit weniger Fahrleistung... Auch hier, warum sollte man das tun?



watercooled schrieb:


> Auch dürfte so ein Motor um einiges Laufruhiger sein.
> Man könnte sich dadurch ja auch den Turbo sparen = weniger Verschleißteile.


 
Ein Wankel ist recht laufruhig, aber ein absolutes Hochdrehzahlkonzept wie von dir hier konzipiert wäre im Alltag absolut untauglich. Dann müsste nämlich permanent mit sehr hoher Drehzahl gefahren werden, weil untenrum (so bis 8krpm oder so) einfach nix geht. Entsprechender Verbrauch und Verschleiß wären vorprogrammiert. 

Entspanntes Cruisen wäre dann ja auch nicht, schaltfaul fahren ebenfalls nicht möglich, weil der Motor ja permanent gedreht werden muss.

Das Anfahren wäre dann auch ein ziemlicher Kupplungskiller, weil man ja auch mit entsprechenden Drehzahlen anfahren müsste (am Berg im Speziellen).

Ausserdem fände zumindest ich es sehr nervig, wenn ich permanent vom Motor so angeplärrt werden würde. 

Ich persönlich weiß auch gar nicht, was alle immer mit dem Turbo haben. Ich hatte noch nie einen Schaden an einem Turbolader und habe jetzt insgesamt mein 4. Auto mit Turbomotor (Benziner und Diesel) - Nr. 5 kommt am 2.12.



watercooled schrieb:


> Oder denke ich da ganz verquer? (wohl eher  )



Jawoll!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2013)

Be so vielen 1/min dürfen z.B. Lager nur geringste Reibungsverluste haben, da sonst Hitzeentwicklungen enorm werden. Genauso muss man verhindern, dass das Öl aufschäumt, z.B. durch Ölnebelschmierung. Außerdem müssten viele Motorteile starke Kräfte aufnehmen können. Im Großen und Ganzen würde so ein Motor in der Herstellung viel zu teuer werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man einen Turbo immer ordentlich warm und auch wieder kalt fährt, bevor man den Motor abstellt, dann hällt der auch so lang wie der Motor. Macht man das schon 1 mal nicht, kann das direkt zum Turboschaden führen.

Wie man an meinem an meinem Avatar unschwer erkennen kann, bin ich Turbo Fan. Wenig Hubraum viel Ladedruck! Diese riesenschweren V8 Bleimotoren, die mehr wiegen als ein ganzer Antriebsstrang bei einem Turbo kann man doch in die Tonne treten.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Oktober 2013)

Nur halbtode werden zwangsbeatmet  
Letzendlich isses geschmackssache, ich liebe nen schön schreienden Sauger, allerdings mag ich auch nen schönen Turbo, nur mit Kompressor gejaule kann ich nix anfange, besonders das gejaule von nem Eaton Kompressor  
Gut mit nem V8 kann ich auch nicht so viel anfangen, für mich ist das schönste immer noch nen Reihensechser ( auser es ist nen 2 Liter )
Okay und nen Vtec Motor lass ich mir auch noch gefallen, da merkt man aber wieder das ich geil auf Drehzahlen bin und besonders diesen Kick in den rücken liebe ( BMW und Vtec Fahrer werden wissen was ich mein ) 
VTEC KICK IN! - YouTube

Da geht mir halt einfach einer ab ums mal in jugendlicher sprache auszudrücken


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2013)

Ein Turbo erhöht den Wirkungsgrad. Mit Drehzahl hat das noch nicht einmal zwingend was zu tun.


----------



## Zoon (15. Oktober 2013)

Wei Extrem die Hochdrehzahlmotoren in der F1 sind sieht man am Startprozedere. Einfach Schlüsseldrehen ist nicht erstmal wird Öl und Kühlwasser vorgewärmt und lässt es im Motor zirkulieren damit er auf startfähige Temperatur kommt. Weil bei Raumtemperatur sitzt ein F1 Motor fest (!!) da dreht nix. Deswegen müssen die Boxencrews auch schnell reagieren falls ein Fahrer das Ding mal beim Pitstop abwürgt, kühlt der Motor zu lange aus kann man wieder nicht starten.

Im Alltag will sich das hier bestimmt niemand antun.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wei Extrem die Hochdrehzahlmotoren in der F1 sind sieht man am Startprozedere. Einfach Schlüsseldrehen ist nicht erstmal wird Öl und Kühlwasser vorgewärmt und lässt es im Motor zirkulieren damit er auf startfähige Temperatur kommt. Weil bei Raumtemperatur sitzt ein F1 Motor fest (!!) da dreht nix. Deswegen müssen die Boxencrews auch schnell reagieren falls ein Fahrer das Ding mal beim Pitstop abwürgt, kühlt der Motor zu lange aus kann man wieder nicht starten.
> 
> Im Alltag will sich das hier bestimmt niemand antun.


 

Das liegt aber eher daran, dass alles aus dem Material rausgeholt wird und Toleranzen so gut wie gar nicht existieren, damit man das Maximum aus den Motoren holen kann.



dekay55 schrieb:


> und besonders diesen Kick in den rücken liebe ( BMW und Vtec Fahrer werden wissen was ich mein )


 
Stimmt . Turbomotoren sind da (bauartbedingt) ja immer etwas träger. 
Gerade wenn man bei einem Sauger mit viel Drehzahl dahinrollt und dann Vollgas gibt, ist diese unverzögerte Beschleunigung wesentlich intensiver als von den meisten Turbo/Kompressormotoren.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Oktober 2013)

So siehts aus, gut aktuelle Turbomotoren mit Biturbo und haste nich gesehen ist das auch nicht mehr so gravierend wie z.b bei nem Escort Cosworth zumindest jene mit nem T35 Lader haben so eine dermassende verzögerung das es schon fast gefaehrlich mit dem ding richtig zu heizen ohne die Charakteristik vom Motor zu kennen, da ist naemlich echt so, man tritt rein, wundert sich, und aus dem nix jagd das ding nach vorne, beim erstem mal hab ich mich echt etwas erschrocken 

Gibt allerdings natürlich auch möglichkeiten die verzögerung zu verringern ohne kleine Turbos zu nehmen, allerdings geht das sehr zu lasten der Lebensdauer, hat sich mal jemand gewundert warum Turbo geladene Rally Fahrzeuge flammen schlagen wenn man vom Gas geht  Nennt man ALS, bei Gaswegnahme wird einfach Benzin in den Abgastrackt des Laders eingesprizt was sich entzündet und so die Turbine auf Drehzahl haellt, und noch so paar technische spielerreien.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Gibt allerdings natürlich auch möglichkeiten die verzögerung zu verringern ohne kleine Turbos zu nehmen, allerdings geht das sehr zu lasten der Lebensdauer, hat sich mal jemand gewundert warum Turbo geladene Rally Fahrzeuge flammen schlagen wenn man vom Gas geht  Nennt man ALS, bei Gaswegnahme wird einfach Benzin in den Abgastrackt des Laders eingesprizt was sich entzündet und so die Turbine auf Drehzahl haellt, und noch so paar technische spielerreien.


 
Anti Lag kenne ich gut . In Papenburg auf dem Trackday war auch ein Evo mit ALS, wahnsinnig laut.... nach 30min war der Trackday für ihn gelaufen -> zu laut


----------



## watercooled (15. Oktober 2013)

> 100€? Was ist daran OK? Bei nem normalen Auto gibts halt ne neue Birne für nen paar € und gut ist. Sieht halt net so stylish aus...



100€ für nen komplett neues Rüli inkl. Haufenweise LED´s. Wenn du es so siehst ist es echt OK 



> Aber Drehzahlen als Mittel zum Zweck? Wofür soll das gut sein?



Wie schon erwähnt wäre es ja nicht nur der Motor allein. Mit einem entsprechenden Getriebe wäre die Drehzahl ja flott in Beschleunigung umgesetzt!
Zudem wäre der Wankel sehr kompakt, leicht, würde aufgrund der geringen Leistung wenig Schadstoffe ausstoßen und wäre sehr laufruhig.



> (...)aber ein absolutes Hochdrehzahlkonzept wie von dir hier konzipiert wäre im Alltag absolut untauglich. Dann müsste nämlich permanent mit sehr hoher Drehzahl gefahren werden, weil untenrum (so bis 8krpm oder so) einfach nix geht.



Wen die Leerlaufdrehzahl aber von haus aus schon recht hoch liegt dann fällt das ja eigentlich garnicht auf. 
Während du im "normalen" Auto mit 2000UPM fährst wärst du im Hochdrehzahl Wankel eben schon bei 7000. Das wäre ja eigentlich nur Gewöhnungssache.
Bin mittlerweile schon einige mal in einem RX7 (erste Gen.) mitgefahren. 
Wenn du da nicht auf den Drehzahlmesser blickst dann würdest du nicht glauben das da gerade 8.000 Touren anliegen.



> Das Anfahren wäre dann auch ein ziemlicher Kupplungskiller, weil man ja auch mit entsprechenden Drehzahlen anfahren müsste (am Berg im Speziellen).
> 
> Ausserdem fände zumindest ich es sehr nervig, wenn ich permanent vom Motor so angeplärrt werden würde.



Da stimme ich dir zu, beides etwas...blöd 



> Ich persönlich weiß auch gar nicht, was alle immer mit dem Turbo haben. Ich hatte noch nie einen Schaden an einem Turbolader und habe jetzt insgesamt mein 4. Auto mit Turbomotor (Benziner und Diesel) - Nr. 5 kommt am 2.12.





> Wenn man einen Turbo immer ordentlich warm und auch wieder kalt fährt, bevor man den Motor abstellt, dann hällt der auch so lang wie der Motor. Macht man das schon 1 mal nicht, kann das direkt zum Turboschaden führen.



Wer sich mit Autos auseinandersetzt und diese dann auch gut behandelt macht so etwas selbstverständlich. Doch wie viele Leute tun genau das nicht?
Wen sowas nicht interessiert, der weiss warscheinlich nichteinmal ob er einen Turbo unter der Haube hat oder was das überhaupt ist. Warmfahren? Nie gehört! usw.



> Weil bei Raumtemperatur sitzt ein F1 Motor fest (!!) da dreht nix.



Aktuell werden ja Saugmotoren gefahren. Das sich da ohne Pressluft nix dreht liegt ja an der extremen Kompression.


----------



## Klutten (15. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> 100€ für nen komplett neues Rüli inkl. Haufenweise LED´s. Wenn du es so siehst ist es echt OK


 
Zumal man es weder reparieren darf, noch kann. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es per Gesetz verboten ist, LED-Lichttechnische Einrichtungen instandzusetzen, geben sich die Hersteller auch die größte Mühe, dieses zu verhinden. Gehäuse sind häufig richtig verschweißt und daher gar nicht mehr zu öffnen. VW ist zumindest sehr kulant beim Tausch der defekten Rückleuchten - einfach mal fragen.


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist dein Auto denn recht hart abgestimmt, weil man dann den Unterschied auch nicht so stark spürt.
> Der Lotus z.B. ist ja noch recht gut gedämpft/gefedert. Finde ich persönlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn ein Auto etwas weicher abgestimmt ist -> "weich macht schnell, hart macht hart"



Gewindefahrwerk, Polyurethan Lager, verstärke Koppelstangen und Stabilisatoren... Frage beantwortet? 



dekay55 schrieb:


> VTEC KICK IN! - YouTube


 
Das Video ist ein Fake, er gibt vorher kaum Gas und ab VTec dann Vollgas. Merkt man recht gut wenn man drauf achtet wie schlecht das Auto anfangs geht. Aber variable Nockenwellenverstellung ist schon was schönes, hat der Motor in meinem roten NX auch: 

Nissan 100NX GTi mit SR20VE - YouTube


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn VW das als Ersatzteil für nen Hunni anbietet würde ich den Wert auf nicht mehr als 20€ schätzen...

Aber mal im Ernst was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von LED Rückleuchten? Sie sind anfällig, teuer und viel Strom wird man auch nicht sparen können... D.h. 100€ zu zahlen weil es momentan in ist? Leuchtet mir irgendwie nicht ein!

Es scheint so zu sein, dass man das vor allem aus optischen Gründen einführt und die Kunden sind dann dankbar wenn das Ersatzteil "nur" 100€ kostet statt 5€ mit der herkömmlichen Technik? Das nenne ich überzeugendes Marketing!


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Idee bei LEDs ist, dass diese deutlich langlebiger sind als ein Glühdraht. Wenn dann natürlich die Treiberplatine lange vorher abkratzt ist das nur peinlich.
Ein Anderer Vorteil ist, dass der Ausfall von einer LED(oder einem Segment) nicht direkt einen kompletten Funktionsausfall bedeutet.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Idee ist mir klar, nur zeigt die Realität ein anderes Bild. 
Meine letzte Birne am Rücklicht habe ich vor 20 Jahren an meinem Fiesta gewechselt...
Das ist kein Teil, das permanent ausfällt von daher erkenne ich erst recht keine Verbesserung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Oktober 2013)

Aktuelle Benzin-Direkteinspritzer Turbomotoren fahren sich leider fast wie Sauger, nur mit mehr Dampf unten rum. Da kann man es vom fahren her kaum noch rausfinden, ob es ein Turbo ist, wenn man nicht von unten raus beschleunigt. Die Motorenentwickler geben ja leider ihr bestes, den Turbo so gut wie nicht mehr fühlbar zu machen. Man hört bei aktuellen Motoren ja nicht mal mehr den Turbo.

Meiner ist zum Glück noch nen Oldschool-Turbo.  Ab 2500 fängt er an zu schieben und zu zischen, ab 4000 drückt er dann nach vorn wie er sollte bis 6400 und bei 7000 ist Schluss. Außerdem hab ich noch kein scheiß Spritspargetriebe, wie heute üblich. Bei 235 Top Speed röhrt der Motor mit 6500, wie sich das gehört. Diese übermäßig langen Gänge find ich bei neuen Autos schrecklich. Da passt die Abstufung mal so überhaubt nicht.

Heutige Serienmotoren sind sowieso total langweilig geworden. Das Gaspedalansprechverhalten wird gedämpft, weil ein Fahrer nicht schlagartig Vollgas geben will? Ich will dann Vollgas haben wenn ich voll durchtrete und nicht, wenn das Steuergerät meint, dass jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist. Wenn man z.B. mit einer neuen E-Klasse (W212 und W212mopf) mit Automatik von R auf D schaltet und dann Vollgas gibt, bleibt das Auto noch 2 Sekunden stehen, bevor es sich in Bewegung setzt.  Wie soll man denn da schnell wenden? Wenn man die Automatik auf "M" stellt (was soviel heiß wie "du-sagst-mir-nen-gang-aber-ich-mach-immer-noch-was-ich-will" und nicht "manuell", was es eigendlich sein sollte) und dann mit dem Gas ein bischen das Auto mit Lastwechseln schaukelt, schaltet die Automatik nen Gang hoch und das Gas wird weggenommen.  Das ist echt schon nah an der Kotzgrenze, wie weit die Eingriffe heute schon gehen.

Mein nächstes Auto wird zum Glück nen Lancer EvoX, da fummelt einem die Elektronik nicht an der Arschritze. 

Allein schon das bei sehr vielen Autos das ESP nicht mehr ausstellbar ist... Früher sind die Leute sofort gestorben, sobald sie in ein Auto mit ein wenig mehr Leistung ohne ESP eingestiegen sind. Ja ne.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Idee ist mir klar, nur zeigt die Realität ein anderes Bild.
> Meine letzte Birne am Rücklicht habe ich vor 20 Jahren an meinem Fiesta gewechselt...
> Das ist kein Teil, das permanent ausfällt von daher erkenne ich erst recht keine Verbesserung.


 Es sind oft garnicht die LEDs, die ausfallen. Es ist das billige Lot.  Das wird durch die Temperaturunterschiede brüchig und reißt dann  irgendwann komplett.

Wenn ich allerdings mal sehe, wie viel  Glühlampen ich schon gewechselt hab im Gegensatz zu den Paar  Scheinwerfern und Rückleuchten, die ich an Zwei Händen abzählen kann...  LED Beleuchtung hällt schon sehr viel länger auch in der Praxis.

Ich arbeite in nem Daimler Autohaus und da tauschen wir etwa 20 Glühlampen pro Tag, eine LED Rückleuchte etwa alle 2 Wochen und einen LED Scheinwerfer vielleicht im Monat. Bin ich froh, wenn diese blöden Glühlampen endlich ausgedient haben.


----------



## dekay55 (15. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Video ist ein Fake, er gibt vorher kaum Gas und ab VTec dann Vollgas. Merkt man recht gut wenn man drauf achtet wie schlecht das Auto anfangs geht. Aber variable Nockenwellenverstellung ist schon was schönes, hat der Motor in meinem roten NX auch:
> 
> Nissan 100NX GTi mit SR20VE - YouTube


 
Bist dir da sehr sicher ? Ich bin mal in nem aufgebohren Civic Type R ( EK9 ) gefahren, und da war das recht aehnlich, frag mich aber net was der alles am Motor gemacht hat steckten auf jeden fall nen paar tausende DM nur im Motor drinne, und diesen Kick werd ich auch nicht mehr vergessen, vorallem dieses Geraeusch wenn das Vtec greift, das kenn ich auch nur von Honda Motoren, BMW hat ja auch ne Variable Nockenwellenverstellung genannt Vanos, aber das ist nicht annaehrend so aggresiv wie bei den Honda kisten.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnuPeIgdYp0


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das dass erste Video ein "Fake" ist. Er gibt nicht von Anfang an Vollgas. Das die Hondamotoren gut gehen weiß ich, zwei Freunde fahren von mir jeweils einen EG6 mit einmal 175PS und der andere mit 190PS. Die gehen schon gut und wenn das V-Tec schaltet macht es mächtig Lärm. Bei meinem Motor ist das nicht ganz so extrem hörbar, aber man merkt es schon deutlich... auch am Durchzug.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in nem Daimler Autohaus und da tauschen wir etwa 20 Glühlampen pro Tag, eine LED Rückleuchte etwa alle 2 Wochen und einen LED Scheinwerfer vielleicht im Monat. Bin ich froh, wenn diese blöden Glühlampen endlich ausgedient haben.


 
Wenn du jetzt die Anzahl der Wechsel in Relation zur Verbreitung von LED Rückleuchten setzt, dann weiß ich nicht wie das Verhältnis aussieht. 

Ich habe mich in meiner Aussage nur auf Rückleuchten bezogen, da ist mir wie gesagt die letzte vor 20 Jahren ausgefallen. Ich fahre jeden Tag 140km und das permanent mit Licht, d.h. das Ding brennt ca. 1,5h/Tag. Dafür finde ich die Haltbarkeit vor allem bezogen auf die Kosten (1/20 vom Preis eines LED Rücklichts!) sehr anständig! Zumal wenn es ausfallen sollte, bekomme ich an jeder Tanke sofort Ersatz und kanns problemlos selber wechseln. Wenn mir ein LED Rücklicht ausfällt muss ich in die Werkstatt. Irgendwie erschließt sich mir ein Vorteil immer noch nicht...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Oktober 2013)

@TheBadFrag: Da kann ich echt mit fühlen und verstehe auch voll was du meinst... mittlerweile glaube ich das man versucht den Fahrer zu mehr Vernunft erzieherisch zu zwingen. Das E-gas, wie du es angesprochen hast, ist schon ne nette sache. Aber leider in den meisten neueren Fahrzeugen recht nervig eingestellt. ABer wo mir die galle am meisten hochkocht ist, wenn die steuergeräte so extrem lernfähig sind, das sie später extrem in dein nutzungsverhalten eingreifen. Beispiel: Ein verwandter hat sich auch mal einen aktuellen Mercedes angeschafft, da er schon ein bisschen älter ist und nicht mehr so jung um sich noch die hörner abstoßen zu müssen, fährt er meistens auf der landstraße ziemlich "gemäßigt". Meistens ziemlich untertourig, frühes schalten. Dann wollte er mehrmals auf der Autobahn mal richtig auf das "paddel latschen"... aber was passiert... einfach nichts...

Das teil ist so langsam beschleunigt, dass er dachte der Turbo wäre kaputt. Er ist daraufhin in die Werkstatt um das mal checken zu lassen und die meinten es wäre normal. Ende von der geschichte --- er hat sich dann von irgendeiner tunerschmiede dieses verhalten umschreiben lassen... damit er schnell fahren kann wann er es will und nicht umgekehrt

Ich selber fahre ein V40 T4... gas noch über baudenzug... da spürt man die geschwindigkeit

Meiner hat einen Vmax von 250 km/h und knappe 260 ps... da spürt man wenigstens das auto noch... oldschool rockt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2013)

Generell sind ja die neueren Automatikgetriebe lernfähig. Das Angelernte lässt sich normalerweise aber recht einfach zurücksetzen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Generell sind ja die neueren Automatikgetriebe lernfähig. Das Angelernte lässt sich normalerweise aber recht einfach zurücksetzen.



ja... nervig ist es trotzdem und außerdem kostet es doch auch jedesmal einen haufen schotter um in die werkstatt zu fahren und sich diesen mist zurücksetzen zu lassen. Kann ja irgendwo nicht sein das man wegen so einer bagatelle ständig in die werkstatt muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2013)

EGas finde ich persönlich auch wesendlich besser. Es sollte allerdings gut umgesetzt sein und Priorität vor der Meinung des Motorsteuergerätes haben.

Das Getriebe muss man eigendlich nicht zurücksetzen lassen, einfach mal 20 km richtig Stoff machen


Ich würde sagen das der Anteil von Fahrzeugen mit LED Rückleuchten hier im Betrieb schon bei etwa 30-40% liegt...


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von LED Rückleuchten? Sie sind anfällig, teuer und viel Strom wird man auch nicht sparen können... D.h. 100€ zu zahlen weil es momentan in ist? Leuchtet mir irgendwie nicht ein!
> 
> Es scheint so zu sein, dass man das vor allem aus optischen Gründen einführt und die Kunden sind dann dankbar wenn das Ersatzteil "nur" 100€ kostet statt 5€ mit der herkömmlichen Technik? Das nenne ich überzeugendes Marketing!



Sicherheitsgewinn durch wesentlich schnelleres Ansprechen des Bremslichtes beim Tritt aufs Bremspedal.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sicherheitsgewinn durch wesentlich schnelleres Ansprechen des Bremslichtes beim Tritt aufs Bremspedal.



Naja, es handelt sich ja bei den herkömmlichen Lichtern nicht um Energiesparlampen, die erst nach 2 Sekunden angehen. Ein Zeitvorteil im Millisekundenbereich ist ziemlich theoretisch...


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja, es handelt sich ja bei den herkömmlichen Lichtern nicht um Energiesparlampen, die erst nach 2 Sekunden angehen. Ein Zeitvorteil im Millisekundenbereich ist ziemlich theoretisch...



Man kann es mit bloßem Auge erkennen, ob eine Birne im Bremslicht "anglimmt" oder im Falle von LED sofort da ist. Die Schreckwirkung ist hier entscheidend. 

Es gab beim Aufkommen der LED-Rücklichter in den einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften einige Berichte darüber, was LED im Bezug auf die Reaktionszeit/Bremsweg des Hinterherfahrenden bringt. 

Selbst wenn es abhängig von der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit der Bremsweg bsw. nur um 1,5 Meter verkürzt wird, bringt das ja eindeutig was.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Oktober 2013)

Was die Getriebediskussion angeht:

Selbst mein Getriebe aus dem Jahre 2002 ist lernfähig.. Nur lässt sich das in dem Fall schnell zurücksetzen. Einfach bei Zündstellung 1 20 sek. das Gaspedal durchlatschen oder einfach Batterie abklemmen für paar Minuten.. Ist manchmal echt heftig wie anders sich das Auto dann fährt..


----------



## watercooled (16. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem haben doch die E65 BMWs ständig. Da muss man alle paar hundert Kilometer das Getriebe zurücksetzen weils sonst ruckelt wie blöd.


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2013)

Frage (vielleicht an unseren Fachmann von der DEKRA). 

Kann man am Auto zur Radbefestigung Stehbolzen verbauen? Also nicht im Bezug auf das Technische, sondern Augen TÜV. 

Muss sowas eingetragen werden?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (16. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Frage (vielleicht an unseren Fachmann von der DEKRA).
> 
> Kann man am Auto zur Radbefestigung Stehbolzen verbauen? Also nicht im Bezug auf das Technische, sondern Augen TÜV.
> 
> Muss sowas eingetragen werden?



ich bin zwar nicht bei der dekra... aber bei den V40 sind die stehbolzen standard, als ich damals diese wechseln wollte wegen spurenverbreiterung war das ein ewiges hin und her. Letztendlich hat es dann funktioniert, man kann sogar vorne die stehbolzen lassen und hinten aber abmontieren.... da ich wegen der spurenverbreiterung sowieso eintragen lassen musste, denke ich das dies hier auch der fall ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Frage (vielleicht an unseren Fachmann von der DEKRA).
> 
> Kann man am Auto zur Radbefestigung Stehbolzen verbauen? Also nicht im Bezug auf das Technische, sondern Augen TÜV.
> 
> Muss sowas eingetragen werden?


 Was soll das auf der normalen Straße bringen? Im Rennbetrieb ists klar. Oder brauchst du das wegen der Felgen, die du fahren möchtest?


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2013)

Geht nicht um mich, ich frag für jemand anderen. Der meint, ab und an auf die Rennstrecke zu müssen. Stehbolzen sollen wohl stabiler sein, als die normalen Schrauben. Frage ist halt, ob man einfach so was an der Radbefestigung ändern darf.


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2013)

Wenn er damit nicht mehr auf die Straße will schon, wenn es sich um ein Straßenfahrzeug handelt was gelegentlich als Tracktool dient dann nicht. Weil es keinerlei Gutachen oder Beweise für die Unbedinglichkeit des Umbau´s gibt. Wobei es bei einem gelegenheits Tracktool auch kaum einen Sinn macht. Selbst beim Driften brechen die Radschrauben äusserst selten.


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt Stehbolzen von Renault zum Nachrüsten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nicht ok geht. Jedenfalls sollte das Auto für Trackdays verwendet werden und auch für den Straßenverkehr tauglich sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2013)

Ist das denn eine richtig flott gemachte Kiste mit richtig viel Dampf, Rennfahrwerk und Semi Slicks? Ich fahr ja auch (so weit es das Geld hergibt) bei Trackdays vom DSK mit und da haben nur wenige Stehbolzen. Wenn das eher nen leicht modifizierter Straßenwagen ist, dann würd ichs einfach lassen und mir das Geld und die Mühe sparen. ...ich fahr auch mit Handelsüblichen billigen Radschrauben und hatte noch nie Probleme^^


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir sind nun auch die Winterschlappen drauf...


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist das denn eine richtig flott gemachte Kiste mit richtig viel Dampf, Rennfahrwerk und Semi Slicks? Ich fahr ja auch (so weit es das Geld hergibt) bei Trackdays vom DSK mit und da haben nur wenige Stehbolzen.



Naja, Geld und Mühe, viel Aufwand ist das ja nicht.

Nebenbei, es is jetzt immer noch nicht klar, ob das legal ist!


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Es gibt Stehbolzen von Renault zum Nachrüsten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nicht ok geht. Jedenfalls sollte das Auto für Trackdays verwendet werden und auch für den Straßenverkehr tauglich sein.



Gut dann wird es eventuell auch eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung geben. Dachte er will das so von sich aus bauen und nicht das es quasi ein Stehbolzenkit vom Hersteller aus gibt. Dann sieht das anders aus. Am besten bei Renault nachfragen, wenn sie das anbieten werden sie dir deine Frage auch beantworten können.


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Frage (vielleicht an unseren Fachmann von der DEKRA).
> 
> Kann man am Auto zur Radbefestigung Stehbolzen verbauen? Also nicht im Bezug auf das Technische, sondern Augen TÜV.
> 
> Muss sowas eingetragen werden?


 
Eintragen kann man da nichts, da grundsätzlich keine technische Änderung vorliegt. Aus dem Stegreif wüsste ich auch keinen Grund, was gegen den Umbau spricht. Die Radbefestigung muss "geeignet" sein, die technischen Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Daher darf man die Anzahl nicht verändern und muss die vorhandenen Einschraubpunkte nehmen. Ebenso darf weder der Durchmesser, noch die Steigung verändert werden. Schlussendlich muss das Material passen, sprich Stahl in der Festigkeitsklasse 10.9. Es schreibt ja auch niemand vor, ob eine Radschraube ein- oder mehrteilig (mit angesetzter Scheibe) sein muss, außer bei Fahrzeugen mit hohen Anzugsmomenten. Da kann es durchaus Vorgaben geben, damit die Schraube nicht in der Felge frisst.

Was gar nicht geht, ist dieser bunte Kirmesquatsch, den sich so mancher Bastler gerne ans Auto schraubt. Diese Alu-Muttern haben auf Stehbolzen aus Stahl nichts verloren. Das funktioniert nicht und ist lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2013)

Echt, es gibt Radschrauben aus Alu? o.O

... Und danke für die Info!

EDIT: Achso, Muttern


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Was gar nicht geht, ist dieser bunte Kirmesquatsch, den sich so mancher Bastler gerne ans Auto schraubt. Diese Alu-Schrauben haben auf Stehbolzen aus Stahl nichts verloren. Das funktioniert nicht und ist lebensgefährlich.


 
Sehe ich anders, bei vielen Freunden funktioniert es schon seit Jahren. Sogar auf der Rennstrecke und oder beim Driften. Persönlich fahre ich sowas nicht, liegt aber auch mit daran das ich keine 100Euro für 20 Muttern ausgebe. Oder ist für dich da ein Unterschied, ob es diese bunten Schrauben sind oder als Mutter. Ich selber kenne die Teile eh nur als Radmuttern.


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2013)

Kleiner Schreibfehler. 

Tippt sich mit einem Finger und Läppi auf dem Bauch nicht so einfach.

@ Riverna
Es geht ja gerade darum, was zulässig ist. Die Werkstoffpaarung Alu/Stahl ist bei sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen am Kfz haarsträubend - zumindest, wenn man Ingenieur ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2013)

36min wirklich gut investierte Zeit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHUzfw24oCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fatlace (16. Oktober 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Kleiner Schreibfehler.   Tippt sich mit einem Finger und Läppi auf dem Bauch nicht so einfach.  @ Riverna Es geht ja gerade darum, was zulässig ist. Die Werkstoffpaarung Alu/Stahl ist bei sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen am Kfz haarsträubend - zumindest, wenn man Ingenieur ist.



kontaktkorrosion?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Oktober 2013)

Dafür sollte man nur in der Oberstufe Chemie aufgepasst haben, da hat man das bereits gelernt...


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns gibt es wieder ein "neues" Auto im Fuhrpark. Neben meinen beiden Nissans und dem Mazda meiner Verlobten, bekommt sie am Wochenende ihr neues Winterauto. Es wird wohl ein Nissan Sunny N14 SR mit Gas Anlage. Die Chance habe ich gleich genutzt und ein Gewindefahrwerk und einen größeren Motor für den Mazda bestellt. Sie ist ja dann nicht mehr auf den Mazda angewiesen und ich kann endlich die Karre fit machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Oktober 2013)

Die Werkstoffkombi Alu / Stahl ist absolut üblich auch unter Ingenieuren. Da gibts an jedem Auto Beispiele für - nicht zuletzt am Getriebe...


----------



## watercooled (16. Oktober 2013)

Bei dem Mazda kann ich es aber nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen das du da Geld reinsteckst 

Sone Sachen wie Unterbodenbeleuchtung dürfen im Straßenverkehr ja nicht vorhanden/eingeschaltet wie auch immer sein.
Wir siehts denn mit (nicht lachen) Auspuffinnenbeleuchtung aus?


----------



## Re4dt (16. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sone Sachen wie Unterbodenbeleuchtung dürfen im Straßenverkehr ja nicht vorhanden/eingeschaltet wie auch immer sein.
> Wir siehts denn mit (nicht lachen) Auspuffinnenbeleuchtung aus?



Wie stellst du dir das vor ?  
Ich denke auch sowas ist nicht zulässig/erlaubt in der StVO da es andere Verkehrsteilnehmer ablenken könnte


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei dem Mazda kann ich es aber nun wirklich nicht nachvollziehen das du da Geld reinsteckst


 
Wieso nicht? Meine Freundin möchte halt auch ein schönes Auto fahren, warum soll ich also da nur an mich denken?


----------



## Klutten (17. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Werkstoffkombi Alu / Stahl ist absolut üblich auch unter Ingenieuren. Da gibts an jedem Auto Beispiele für - nicht zuletzt am Getriebe...


 
Natürlich. Dass es funktionieren kann, zeigen ja auch einige Sportwagenhersteller, die Zentralmuttern aus Aluminium verwenden. Das Beispiel hier war aber das Fahrzeug für Jedermann und eben "Standard"-Radbefestigung. Da ist es eben nicht so einfach, als wenn die Werkstoffe schon bei der Entwicklung festgelegt werden. Kontaktkorrosion und auch Werkstoffzersetzung (z.B. durch Streusalz), dass Fressen der Verbindung, sind da nur einige Faktoren, viel wichtiger sind die unterschiedlichen Wärmeausdehnungskoefizienten und damit die Sicherheit, dass die Verbindung dauerhaft hält. Eventuell gibt es ja auch zulässige Verbindungselemente, mir sind sie nur nicht bekannt.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da ist es eben nicht so einfach, als wenn die Werkstoffe schon bei der Entwicklung festgelegt werden. Kontaktkorrosion und auch Werkstoffzersetzung (z.B. durch Streusalz), dass Fressen der Verbindung, sind da nur einige Faktoren, viel wichtiger sind die unterschiedlichen Wärmeausdehnungskoefizienten und damit die Sicherheit, dass die Verbindung dauerhaft hält. Eventuell gibt es ja auch zulässige Verbindungselemente, mir sind sie nur nicht bekannt.



Also z.B. bei Getriebegehäusen oder auch Achsen ist die Kombination Standard. Die Wärmeausdehnung ist überhaupt kein Thema, das kann man ja leicht berechnen und vorhalten. Abgesehen davon ist bei einer Flanschbreite von 10-15 mm die Wärmedehnung nicht wirklich kritisch, selbst wenn man einen Temperaturbereich zw. -30 und +150°C ansetzt.

Bei Lagern ist das schon eher ein Thema, da wird die Luft so ausgelegt, dass es eben bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht zum Verklemmen und damit zur Zerstörung der Lager kommt.

Kontaktkorrosion im kritischen Ausmaß gibt es praktisch nicht - im Getriebeinnern gar nicht. Selbst unter Extremtests wie Salzsprühnebel o.ä. Fressen ist auch kein Thema.


----------



## McZonk (17. Oktober 2013)

Sieh es mal nicht so beschränkt aus Sicht des Themas Fahrwerk und Antriebsstrang heraus, Zappa . Ich kenne da genug Leute (mich eingeschlossen), die sich ausschließlich mit der Thematik der unterschiedlichen WAK im Fertigungsprozess beschäftigen. Oder willst du eine Karosserie haben, wo beulen durch Verzug in der Karosserie entstehen, Lackfehler durch Nasskontakt im Lacktrockner auftreten,... Etc?  an der Karosserie ist die Delta-Alpha-Problematik ein ganz großes Thema da im Fertigungsprozess Temperaturen in Verbindung mit freien Bauteillängen auftreten, die dein Getriebegehäuse so nie sehen wird. Da hat Klutten definitiv schon Recht.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Sieh es mal nicht so beschränkt aus Sicht des Themas Fahrwerk und Antriebsstrang heraus, Zappa . Ich kenne da genug Leute (mich eingeschlossen), die sich ausschließlich mit der Thematik der unterschiedlichen WAK im Fertigungsprozess beschäftigen. Oder willst du eine Karosserie haben, wo beulen durch Verzug in der Karosserie entstehen, Lackfehler durch Nasskontakt im Lacktrockner auftreten,... Etc?  an der Karosserie ist die Delta-Alpha-Problematik ein ganz großes Thema da im Fertigungsprozess Temperaturen in Verbindung mit freien Bauteillängen auftreten, die dein Getriebegehäuse so nie sehen wird. Da hat Klutten definitiv schon Recht.



Das bestreitet doch gar niemand. Ich bestreite nur, dass ein Ingenieur eine Kombi aus Stahl und Alu ausschließt. Das ist nunmal Stand der Technik. 

Was Temperaturen im Fertigungsprozess angeht, so tun die da ja erstmal beim Ursprungsthema nix zur Sache. Da ginge ja um den Betrieb und die Materialkombi.


----------



## Klutten (17. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich bestreite nur, dass ein Ingenieur eine Kombi aus Stahl und Alu ausschließt. Das ist nunmal Stand der Technik.


 
Du verzerrst nur die Diskussion, weil du das Thema um die "Ideal-Standard-Radschraube" auf das ganze Automobil ausweitest. Würden Alu und Stahl gänzlich nicht funktionieren, dann würde mein Auto an der A-Säule in zwei Teile brechen, was es aber glücklicherweise nicht macht.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du verzerrst nur die Diskussion, weil du das Thema um die "Ideal-Standard-Radschraube" auf das ganze Automobil ausweitest. Würden Alu und Stahl gänzlich nicht funktionieren, dann würde mein Auto an der A-Säule in zwei Teile brechen, was es aber glücklicherweise nicht macht.


 
Ja, aber die Autos mit Plastik Karosserie würden nicht mal bis zur A Säule zusammenhalten...


----------



## Riverna (17. Oktober 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du verzerrst nur die Diskussion, weil du das Thema um die "Ideal-Standard-Radschraube" auf das ganze Automobil ausweitest. Würden Alu und Stahl gänzlich nicht funktionieren, dann würde mein Auto an der A-Säule in zwei Teile brechen, was es aber glücklicherweise nicht macht.


 
Mir persönlich sind jedoch auch keine Probleme mit Aluminium Radmuttern bekannt. In keinem Forum wird da von Problemen geschrieben, natürlich wären normale Radmuttern in dem selben Design besser. Aber es scheint ausreichend zu funktionieren. Sonst gebe es die Teile auch nicht mit Zulassung.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt, es gibt so viele Stellen am Auto, wo man diese Kombi einsetzt, dass es keinen vernünftigen Grund gibt warum das ausgerechnet bei den Radmuttern nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt so viele Stellen am Auto, wo man diese Kombi einsetzt, dass es keinen vernünftigen Grund gibt warum das ausgerechnet bei den Radmuttern nicht klappen sollte.


 Zum Beispiel bei der Kombination aus Alufelge und Stahl Radnarbe. Wenn man da einen Winter mit gefahren ist, dann kann man seine Radschrauben verkaufen. Die Räder halten trotzdem noch und man hat wieder nen bischen Geld aufe Tasche für neue Sommerreifen.


----------



## Riverna (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre schon den x-ten Winter mit Alufelgen und Stahlradmuttern. Keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2013)

Ne mit den Bolzen gibts auch keine Probleme. Aber mit den Rädern, wenn alle Bolzen raus sind.  Dann fühlen die sich so zum Auto hingezogen, dass sie nicht wieder runter wollen.

Noch nie Räder abgetreten oder mit dem Vorschlaghammer abgekoppt? Bei meinen eigenen Rädern mache ich zwischen Felge und Narbe immer Keramikpaste, die backen nicht fest. Aber bei 99% aller Kundenautos auf der Arbeit ist nichts dazwischen und da muss man treten/kloppen.


----------



## Riverna (18. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Noch nie Räder abgetreten oder mit dem Vorschlaghammer abgekoppt?


 
Selten und wenn dann nur bei Opel. Bei anderen Herstellern war es noch nie nötig.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Noch nie Räder abgetreten oder mit dem Vorschlaghammer abgekoppt?


 
Das ist mir sogar schon bei Stahlfelgen passiert... Ich sehe daher keinen Zusammenhang, der sich aus Alufelgen ergibt. 

Aber abgesehen davon ging es ja um die Schrauben / Mutter Materialkombination und nicht um das Material der Nabe (nicht Narbe). Das Alufelgen funktionieren müssen wir glaube ich nicht diskutieren.


----------



## JC88 (18. Oktober 2013)

So, da steht er. Mein neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch beim Händler, aber nächste Woche ist schon übergabe 
Ist ein 2.0 TDI (170 PS) mit "voller Hütte"


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2013)

Schöner Wagen  Der CC gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## JC88 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja mir auch. Einziger Knackpunkt für mich: Silber 

Aber nun gut, besser als schwarz und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis Top!


----------



## XE85 (18. Oktober 2013)

@JC88

Das ist hier nicht der Marktplatz!


----------



## roadgecko (18. Oktober 2013)

Gestern habe ich endlich nach 17 Wochen Wartezeit meinen neuen abgeholt.

Der Wagen macht so einen Spaß das man garnicht mehr aussteigen will. 
Das Fahrwerk giert nacht kurven und im zusammenspielt mit dem Motor und einem Leergewicht (Fahrfertig) von ca. 1205kg geht da schon einiges.

Allerdings muss man es ja noch relativ sachte angehen bei einem Kilometerstand von 100km.

Hier ein paar Daten:

Ford Fiesta ST 

1.6 EcoBoost (134KW / 182PS)
240Nm Drehmoment (Mit Overboost 290Nm und knapp 200PS)

Performance-Blau Metallic
Sony Navi mit Dab+
Leder-Sport-Paket 
Performance Paket 1 und 2 
Tempomat
Licht- und Regenautomatik
Heizbare Frontscheibe

Mfg.


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Auto. In dieser Leistungsklasse zur Zeit die Benchmark.


----------



## roadgecko (18. Oktober 2013)

Dankeschön. Der Unterschied zu meinem vorigen Sauger mit 115PS ist echt enorm.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schönes Auto. In dieser Leistungsklasse zur Zeit die Benchmark.


 hmm, nicht ganz, der 208 GTi ist von den leistungswerten praktisch gleich auf, und ist sogar noch etwas leichter  
Aber nichts desto trotz, ein schönes auto. Auf jeden fall interessanter als immer die gleichen VAG-Kisten


----------



## roadgecko (18. Oktober 2013)

Auf der Strecke sagt die Rundenzeit schon wieder was anderes. Aber im großen und ganzen nehmen die sich alle nicht viel denke ich mal. Der Termin hat halt gut gepasst, da ich schon immer einen ST haben wollte. 


Hockenheim

         Renault Clio R.S. 1.20,1min
 Ford Fiesta St 1.20,2min
 Peugeot 208 GTI 1.21,5min
 VW Golf Polo GTI 1.21,8min


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2013)

Guter Testbericht zu den Hot Hatches. 

Giftzwerge Vergleichstest: Fiesta ST, 208 GTI, Clio R.S, Polo GTI - sport auto

Was ich lustig finde, mein alter Clio hat Rundenzeiten von 1.19,4 min aufem Hockenheimring geschafft.  http://www.sportauto.de/vergleichstest/renault-clio-rs-cup-vs-seat-ibiza-cupra-sportliche-kompaktklasse-1416032.html


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2013)

Schade, dass es die Kleinen nicht mit Allrad gibt. Sonst wär das echt ne Alternative!


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2013)

Für was? Ich wollte kein so kleines, flinkes und leichtes Auto mit schwerem Allradantrieb. Das beißt sich ja komplett vom Konzept. 

Und so ein leichter Fronttriebler kommt bei Schnee mit gescheiten Winterreifen genauso weit wie ein Mittelklassewagen mit Allrad.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Tolles Auto gecko.
Wenns den ST vor drei Jahren gegeben hätte, wäre er bei mir auch in die Auswahl gekommen.

Gibts den eig. mit Xenon?


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2013)

Den ST gabs doch schon vor drei Jahre. Das Vorgängermodel, mit 150 PS oder so.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Den ST gabs doch schon vor drei Jahre. Das Vorgängermodel, mit 150 PS oder so.



Schon klar. Aber damals war die Fiesta-Generation schon draußen. Der ST dazu in den Gerüchten. Aber halt nicht zu kaufen.
Der alte mit dem 2l Sauger hat mich nicht gereizt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für was? Ich wollte kein so kleines, flinkes und leichtes Auto mit schwerem Allradantrieb. Das beißt sich ja komplett vom Konzept.
> 
> Und so ein leichter Fronttriebler kommt bei Schnee mit gescheiten Winterreifen genauso weit wie ein Mittelklassewagen mit Allrad.


 Hast du schonmal ein Allrad Auto gefahren? Also ich kaufe kein Auto mehr ohne Allrad. Auf der Rennstrecke ists genial aber selbst auf der normalen Straße will ich es nie mehr missen. Ich sag nur links abbiegen bei Regen.

Mit meinem A3 Quattro bin ich schon durch so hohen Schnee gefahren, dass der Schnee über die Motorhaube auf die Scheibe geschoben wurde und die Wischer stecken geblieben sind. Dann hab ich das Seitenfenster runter gemacht und bin halt mit Kopf ausm Fenster weitergefahren, bis ich wieder anhalten konnte.(wo der Schnee nicht mehr so hoch war, weil man auch mit einem Allrad Auto sich eingraben kann, wenn man nicht aufpasst) Ich glaube nicht das ein FWD Fahrzeug das schafft...

Außerdem zieh ich im Winter im Schnitt 5-6 mal Kollegen irgendwo raus. Teilweise sogar aus dem Graben. Nen Kumpel mit Allrad ist nämlich schneller und billiger als ein Abschleppwagen.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann ja Allrad nix abgewinnen, Mehrkosten, Mehrverbrauch, Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung,... Alles nix für mich und Schnee, dass man ohne nicht mehr weiter kommt habe ich persönlich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich kann ja Allrad nix abgewinnen, Mehrkosten, Mehrverbrauch, Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung,... Alles nix für mich und Schnee, dass man ohne nicht mehr weiter kommt habe ich persönlich noch nie erlebt.


 Mehrkosten bei Anschaffung stimmt.
Mehrverbrauch... ...naja... Die 0,5 Liter auf 100Km machen aber blos 75€ auf 10000 km aus, bei einem Spritpreis von 1,51€. Das ist ja nun nicht so die Welt.
Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung... ...ich glaub da sind FWD Fahrzeuge aber viel viel viel schlimmer dran.
Da ich regelmäßig Leute rauszeihe, muss ich sagen das es selbst in NRW genug Schnee gibt, dass man mit FWD und RWD stecken bleiben kann. Und nein, die Leute, die ich rausziehe sind nicht alles Idioten, die nicht fahren können.

Dafür hab ich quasi immer Traktion. Mit 150 PS bekommt man im trockenen die Räder nicht zum durchdrehen. Bei nasser Straße nur, wenn man die Räder stark eingeschlagen hat.
Auf der Bremse ist das Auto wesendlich stabiler. Ja ein Auto mit Allrad bremst besser, als ein Auto ohne. Damit meine ich nicht 100-0 auf grader, trockener Stecke, sondern bremsen in Kurven, bremsen bei Lastwechsel oder auf ungleichmäßiger Fahrbahn.
Querfahren auf Schnee ist mit 4 angeriebenen Räder auch total geil. Man muss nur aufpassen, denn ein Auto mit AWD beschleunigt auf Schnee deutlich schneller, als man bremsen kann.
Man hat sehr wenig Reifenverschleiß, weil man sehr selten radiert. Da hat man über die Reifenkosten den Mehrverbrauch schon wieder rein.

Wenn man noch nie Allrad gefahren ist, dann kann man es einfach nicht nachempfinden. Ich hab zwar nur nen Haldex Allrad, der ein wenig Bedenkzeit braucht(weil von 2002) aber ohne geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Riverna (18. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit meinem A3 Quattro bin ich schon durch so hohen Schnee gefahren, dass der Schnee über die Motorhaube auf die Scheibe geschoben wurde und die Wischer stecken geblieben sind. Dann hab ich das Seitenfenster runter gemacht und bin halt mit Kopf ausm Fenster weitergefahren, bis ich wieder anhalten konnte.(wo der Schnee nicht mehr so hoch war, weil man auch mit einem Allrad Auto sich eingraben kann, wenn man nicht aufpasst)* Ich glaube nicht das ein FWD Fahrzeug das schafft...*


 
Was natürlich auch ständig im Winter vorkommt. Also ich fahre nun den 10 Winter hintereinander mit FWD, bin nie stecken geblieben. Einige im Bekanntenkreis mit ihren Hecktrieblern hingegen schon, dass waren auch die Leute die vorm Winter gesagt haben das FWD voll kacke sei. Nun ja... Heckantrieb ist schön und gut, bei normaler Fahrweise und bei alltäglichem Wetter muss man es aber nicht zwangsläufig haben. Da tut es auch ein pöbel Fronttriebler.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> VW Golf GTI 1.21,8min


 
Nope, 1.18,0 min


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn du regelmäßig Leute aus deinem Bekanntenkreis rausziehen musst, dann hast du entweder einen sehr großen Bekanntenkreis, oder da können wirklich manche net fahren...

Das mit dem Radieren, dir ist schon klar, dass der absolut größte Reifenverschleiß nicht beim Anfahren entsteht, sondern beim zügigen Fahren auf der Autobahn? Da dürfte zwar ne 4WD Kiste auch gewisse Vorteile haben, aber dafür nutzen sich halt alle Räder ab, so dass ein Durchwechslen wie man es gerne mal macht nichts bringt.

Das ein Allradler besser bremst halte ich für ein Gerücht. Lediglich beim Lastwechsel könnte er ein wenig stabiler sein, wenn man mal auf der Bremse steht, dann ists aber völlig gleich.


----------



## Zoon (18. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich sag nur links abbiegen bei Regen.


 
Bei ner gescheiten Gehirn zu Gasfuss Kommunikation brauch man für diese "schwierige" Aufgabe kein Allrad. Mir dreht da nix durch Weder bei Front oder Hecktrieblern alles zwischen 70 und 170 PS was ich so fahre ...


----------



## Riverna (18. Oktober 2013)

Selbst bei 250PS und FWD dreht da beim normalen Fahren nichts durch.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

600PS, RWD, keine funktionierenden Fahrhilfen, strömender Regen -> ich lebe immer noch...


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2013)

Besser als nen Freund: 400PS, RWD, alle erdenklichen Assistenzsysteme aber Sommerreifen bei leichtem Schneefall -> zum Händler gestellt und GTI gefahren bis der Schnee wieder weg war.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also wenn du regelmäßig Leute aus deinem Bekanntenkreis rausziehen musst, dann hast du entweder einen sehr großen Bekanntenkreis, oder da können wirklich manche net fahren...
> 
> Das mit dem Radieren, dir ist schon klar, dass der absolut größte Reifenverschleiß nicht beim Anfahren entsteht, sondern beim zügigen Fahren auf der Autobahn? Da dürfte zwar ne 4WD Kiste auch gewisse Vorteile haben, aber dafür nutzen sich halt alle Räder ab, so dass ein Durchwechslen wie man es gerne mal macht nichts bringt.
> 
> Das ein Allradler besser bremst halte ich für ein Gerücht. Lediglich beim Lastwechsel könnte er ein wenig stabiler sein, wenn man mal auf der Bremse steht, dann ists aber völlig gleich.



Es ist nicht nur mein Bekanntenkreis, das spricht sich schnell rum. Da heists dann: "Ruf ma den Verrückten mit dem Audi an, der zieht dich schon wieder raus."
Allein schon wenn man ne etwas steilere Hofeinfahrt hat und da rückwärts mit nem RWD Auto raus muss, kann das schonmal zu Problemen führen. Und keiner hat Bock dem Salz beim arbeiten zuzugucken.

Ich wechsel meine Räder eigendlich immer durch. Vorn klaut der Reifenmarder immer das Profil auf den außenkanten der Reifen.(Ja ich fahr mit genug Luft)

Einfach mal ausprobieren. Grade bei sehr schwierigen Siturationen, wie z.B. einer stark gewölbten Straße oder bremsen in einer Kurve, wo man eh schon nah am Grenzbereich ist, hat man ein sehr gut zu kontrollierendes Auto.




Zoon schrieb:


> Bei ner gescheiten Gehirn zu Gasfuss Kommunikation  brauch man für diese "schwierige" Aufgabe kein Allrad. Mir dreht da nix  durch Weder bei Front oder Hecktrieblern alles zwischen 70 und 170 PS  was ich so fahre ...


Wenn man nicht ewig auf eine große Lücke warten will, dann klappt das nicht ohne Allrad. Wenn ich in eine Lücke rein will, dann halte ich das Auto mit der Handbremse fest, bringe den Motor schonmal auf 2500rpm und schieße dann los. Bis jetzt hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert, dass es zu knapp war. Ich beobachte eigendlich immer den Rückspiegel und hab noch nie ne Lichthupe bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2013)

Sobald der Motor ausgekuppelt ist macht es definitiv keinen Unterschied ob man ein RWD, ein FWD oder ein AWD Auto bremst. Alles Andere wäre auch physikalisch nicht zu erklären.

Motor auf 2,5k bringen und dann bei angezogener Handbremse einkuppeln ist für mich keine Alltagssituation sondern einfach nur Autoquälerei und Wichtigtuerei. So eilig kann man garnicht sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach mal ausprobieren. Grade bei sehr schwierigen Siturationen, wie z.B. einer stark gewölbten Straße oder bremsen in einer Kurve, wo man eh schon nah am Grenzbereich ist, hat man ein sehr gut zu kontrollierendes Auto.



Ich sage nur Bremsübungen in der Nocksteinkurve... Vollbremsungen in der Kurve sind kein Ding, egal mit welchem Antrieb!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht ewig auf eine große Lücke warten will, dann klappt das nicht ohne Allrad.


 
Warum sollte das nicht klappen? Ein wenig Gefühl im Gasfuß und man kommt in ne Lücke rein - beim RWD wenn man mag, kann und will auch spektakulär quer...

Das ein Allradler mehr Traktion hat, darüber müssen wir uns nicht unterhalten, dass man aber mit anderen Fahrzeugen verzweifelt und hilflos beim Abbiegen dasteht ist aber auch völliger Quatsch! Ansonsten würde der Verkehr ja bei jedem Platzregen zum erliegen kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sobald der Motor ausgekuppelt ist macht es definitiv keinen Unterschied ob man ein RWD, ein FWD oder ein AWD Auto bremst. Alles Andere wäre auch physikalisch nicht zu erklären.
> 
> Motor auf 2,5k bringen und dann bei angezogener Handbremse einkuppeln ist für mich keine Alltagssituation sondern einfach nur Autoquälerei und Wichtigtuerei. So eilig kann man garnicht sein.


 Wer kuppelt denn freiwillig aus beim Bremsen? Dann destabilisiert man das Auto nur unnötig! Ausgekuppelt wird nur ganz kurz beim Schalten, ansonsten bleibt der Gang drin!

Ich lasse logischer Weise die Handbremse los bevor ich losfahre! Wie soll man denn mit angezogener Bremse losfahren? Klar kann man auch per Spitze Hacke wie beim Runterschalten das Auto festhalten aber das ist nicht so gemüdlich.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Bremsübungen in der  Nocksteinkurve... Vollbremsungen in der Kurve sind kein Ding, egal mit  welchem Antrieb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am besten probierst du es mit einem Allrad Auto einfach mal aus, dann weist du, was ich meine. Klar kommt man mit jedem Fahrzeug zum stehen, dennoch hält der Allrad einen wunderbar in der Spur.

Man ist ja auch nicht völlig verzweifelt und kann sich nicht einordnen. Mit nem AWD hat man nur die Möglichkeit ganz normal mit Volldampf anzufahren, obwohl man mit eingeschlagenen Rädern da steht. Grade innerorts sind ja meist die Lücken sehr klein und da hab ich schon oft genug Lücken ausgenutzt, die mit einem FWD nicht annähernd möglich wären.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer kuppelt denn freiwillig aus beim Bremsen? Dann destabilisiert man das Auto nur unnötig! Ausgekuppelt wird nur ganz kurz beim Schalten, ansonsten bleibt der Gang drin!


 
Du überlegst dir schon was du schreibst?

Bei ner Vollbremsung geht der Motor aus, wenn man nicht auskuppelt und der Bremsweg wird unnötig länger. 
Wenn man bremst, dann spielt es bezüglich der Fahrstabilität keine Rolle ob ausgekuppelt ist oder nicht, weil es so oder so einen Lastwechsel am Rad, nebst geänderter Radlastverteilung gibt. Das wiederum kann zu einer Instabilität führen, nicht das Kuppeln!
Das Rad hängt ja beim Bremsen an der Bremse und nicht am Motor!


----------



## watercooled (18. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn mit angezogener Bremse losfahren?



Och bei Regen mit nem FWD kommst du so seitwärts inne Parklücke


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du überlegst dir schon was du schreibst?
> 
> Bei ner Vollbremsung geht der Motor aus, wenn man nicht auskuppelt und der Bremsweg wird unnötig länger.
> Wenn man "normal" bremst, dann spielt es auch keine Rolle ob ausgekuppelt ist oder nicht, weil es so oder so einen Lastwechsel am Rad, nebst geänderter Radlastverteilung gibt. Das Rad hängt ja dann an der Bremse und nicht am Motor!


 Was? Du meinst mit Vollbremsung das alle 4 Räder stehen? Das geht leider nicht, weil ich ABS hab. Ich kann von Topspeed 235 km/h (5 Gang) ganz locker bis auf 30 km/h abbremsen, ohne einmal auskuppeln zu müssen oder das der Motor ausgeht. Bei 30 km/h ist er dann etwa bei 1000 rpm, dann sollte man die Kupplung treten. Und bei 30 noch abzufliegen wird sehr schwer.

Grade wenn man rechts und links (schnee und trocken oder nass und trocken) unterschiedlich viel Grip hat, bleibt das Auto sehr grade in der Spur wenn man bremst, da alle Räder miteinander verbunden sind. Plötzliches ausbrechen wirst du da nicht finden.




watercooled schrieb:


> Och bei Regen mit nem FWD kommst du so seitwärts inne Parklücke


 Stimmt das ist einer der Vorteile eines FWD!


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

Na mal angesehen davon, dass wie schon erwähnt der Bremsweg eingekuppelt länger ist, spielt spielt das für die Fahrstabilität gar keine Rolle. Die hängt am Lastwechsel am Rad.

Bei Bremsungen mit unterschiedlichen Reibwerten links und rechts bricht kein modernes Auto aus - da spielt der Antriebsstrang gar keine Rolle.

Im Übrigen sind bei Allradfahrzeugen natürlich nicht alle Räder miteinander verbunden - vom Unimog vlt mal abgesehen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Bremsweg eingekuppelt länger ist. Das bischen Schwungmasse vom Motor bremst die Bremse locker mit runter. Warum sagen dann aber auch Profifahrer, dass ein AWD wesendlich stabiler beim Anbremsen ist?

Ja, weil heuzutage das ABS so fein, schnell und fahrsicher regelt. Nur das war halt nicht immer so.

Ist klar das man 3 Differenziale, oder eine Lamellenkupplung mit 2 Diffs hat. Mit ner starren Verbindung aller 4 Räder ist ja fahren auch fast unmöglich.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Oktober 2013)

Ob du das glaubst oder nicht ist nicht entscheidend. Physik ist ja keine Meinungsumfrage... Es ist auch je nach Übersetzung auch net bloß ein bisschen Trägheit, sondern kann über den Drehzahlgradienten umgerechnet in Fahrzeugmasse mehrere hundert Kilo ausmachen. 

Nochmal zu den mü-Split Geschichten, vlt. solltest du mal ein Fahrsicherheitstraining machen. Da sieht man mal was passiert - nix. Außerdem bekommt man ein wenig Theorie mir auf den Weg (Kammscher Kreis,...) und versteht warum ein Auto instabil wird und wann. 

Ein AWD Bock hat natürlich andere Lastverteilungen wie ein anderes Auto und reagiert daher auch ein wenig anders, aber beim Bremsen sind ja praktisch alle Autos Allradgetrieben. Beim Anbremsen kommt es ganz auf die Situation an. Nur wenn man in einer Kurve aus einer hohen Zugbelastung direkt in eine harte Bremsung geht kann es einen Allradvorteil geben, sonst ists kein Unterschied.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2013)

Naja trotzdem ist bei jedem Auto die Bremsanlage so ausgelegt das sie genug Kraft besitzt, alle 4 Räder auch mit Kupplng drin in jeder Situration zum stehen zu bekommen. Ich habe zumindest bis jetzt noch kein Fahrzeug gefahren, wo das die Bremse nicht geschafft hat.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich außer ein bischen Spaß irgendwas von einem Sicherheitstraining mitnehme. Ich fahre pro Jahr reichlich Kilometer im Grenzbereich. Kannst ja einfach mal auf meinem Youtube Channel vorbeischauen und dir ein Bild von meinen Fahrkünsten machen. Das hier war z.B. ne ganz ordendliche Runde -> Trackday: Audi A3 Quattro DSK Freies Fahren Nordschleife 31.10.2012 - Video 12/12 *1080p* - YouTube (war noch mit der alten Digicam daher die Müllquali). Ich bin nicht auf Bestzeit gefahren, denn das Auto muss auf jeden Fall heile bleiben, weil ich nur eins hab. Achja da war das Getriebe noch im Eimer, also nicht über die Schaltungen wundern.


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich in eine Lücke rein will, dann halte ich das Auto mit der Handbremse fest, bringe den Motor schonmal auf 2500rpm und schieße dann los.



Was stimmt mit dir nicht? 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> da hab ich schon oft genug Lücken ausgenutzt, die mit einem FWD nicht annähernd möglich wären.


 
Dann wartet mal halt auf eine größere Lücke... so eine Fahrweise legt doch ein normaler Mensch nicht an den Tag. So würde ich auch mit Allrad nicht fahren, also ist für die meisten Menschen dies auch keine Einschränkung.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Oktober 2013)

Von was redet ihr da eigentlich?
Irgendwelche Experimente im Grenzbereich und Rennstrecken oder doch das ganz normale, naja in Deutschland nicht ganz normale, Alltagsfahren?


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2013)

Da er von einer Innenstadt redet, kannst du dir denke ich selber denken um welche Situationen es geht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für 190 oder 240 PS, was immer auch der RX8 in seinen beiden Ausbaustufen hat, sind 18 Liter aber etwas zuviel ;o) Der Motor is ne schlaffe Luftpumpe. Für das gebotene ist der Verbrauch eklatant zu hoch.
> 
> Ich verbrauche 10 Liter/100 km bei wesentlich mehr Leistung.


Du hast ja auch 'nen Schüttelhuber, den man seit über hundert Jahren baut, bei dem hunderte von Leuten ordentlich Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung rein pumpen.
Während der Kreiskolbemmotor eine Nachkriegs Erfindung ist und zulegt nur alle paar Jahre mal von exakt einem PKW Hersteller genugt wird. Klar, dass der Verbrauch dann aufm Stand von vor 40 Jahren ist...

Dennoch: Einen Kreiskolbenmotor sollte man mal neutral betrachten und ihn einfach mal erlebt haben.

Weil er hat auch so seine Vorteile, was Laufruhe und so betrifft. Mit der richtigen Abgasanlage kann er auch ganz nett klingen...




watercooled schrieb:


> @RX8: Angegeben ist der doch mit 14,5Liter wenn ich mich nicht irre? Mit sportlich Fahren meine ich jetzt nicht 24/7 Bleifuß, sondern immer voll beschleunigen,
> sich aber trotzdem (einigermaßen) an die Tempolimits halten. Da liege ich mit den geschätzten 18 Litern vlt. sogar noch etwas zu hoch? Detailansicht: Mazda - RX-8 - RX-8 - Spritmonitor.de


Bei vielen Autos/Motoren hast halt ein sehr breites band, je nachdem, wie flott du unterwegs bist oder wie sanft du fährst.

Solch ein Bereich von 9-19l/100km ist eigentlich nicht unüblich...

Kannst ja mal meine Supra anschauen, da ist von unter 10l/100km bis 15l alles dabei.



watercooled schrieb:


> Meine Denkweise war immer: Saugmotor ohne Turbo mit wenig Hubraum holt seine Leistung aus der Drehzahl.


Du weißt schon, was Leistung ist?! 

Richtig - Drehmoment mal drehzahl. Hat man kein Drehmoment, muss man halt die Leistung aus der Drehzahl holen. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum Diesel so stark aufgeblasen werden. Die können einfach nicht hoch drehen (bzw dann rußen die gewaltig, da der Sprit nicht schnell genug verbrennen kann)



watercooled schrieb:


> Warum drehen kleine Saugmotoren meistens so hoch? Warum wird bei Motorrädern so hoch gedreht? Warum dreht man in der Formel 1 so hoch?
> Ich denke aus genau diesem erwähnten Grund.


1. Welche meinst du?
2. Na, ganz einfach: Weils Gewicht spart und die Haltbarkeit nicht soo ein großes Thema ist.
Da kannst halt aus dem gleichen Motor ungefähr die doppelte Leistung rausholen, wenn er doppelt so hoch dreht...
Und in ein Moped kannst halt schwer 'nen 3l V6 einbauen, da musst halt aus (maximal) 4 Töpfen möglichst viel rausholen...



watercooled schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann ist man ja mit den herkömmlichen Hubkolbenmotoren am Ende was die Drehzahl angeht. Müsste ein Wankel da nicht sehr viel besser geeignet sein?


Prinzipiell ja, da es kein abrupte Änderung der Bewegung gibt, wie es bei Schüttelhubern der Fall ist. Und auch die Drehzahl im Brennraum ist weitaus geringer.

Bei 12000 'Kurbelwellen' Drehungen machen die Läufer im Brennraum gerade mal 4000 Drehungen.


watercooled schrieb:


> Klar, scheitern wirds am Spritverbrauch und dem Lärm


 Lärm eher weniger. Scheitert eher am Rest. Sprich Getriebe, Kupplung usw.
Und auch muss so ein Motor erst mal entwickelt werden...



watercooled schrieb:


> Wen die Leerlaufdrehzahl aber von haus aus schon recht hoch liegt dann fällt das ja eigentlich garnicht auf.
> Während du im "normalen" Auto mit 2000UPM fährst wärst du im Hochdrehzahl Wankel eben schon bei 7000. Das wäre ja eigentlich nur Gewöhnungssache.
> Bin mittlerweile schon einige mal in einem RX7 (erste Gen.) mitgefahren.
> Wenn du da nicht auf den Drehzahlmesser blickst dann würdest du nicht glauben das da gerade 8.000 Touren anliegen.


Genau so schauts aus. Deswegen brauchts auch den Drehzahlsummer, den eigentlich alle Kreiskolbenmotor Autos verbaut haben. Der ist nicht nur spielerei sondern schlicht weg nötig...

Aber, wie schon erwähn, wirst so schnell keinen KKM mehr in einem Auto sehen. Der RX8 dürfte der letzte Serienwagen mit einem sog. Wankelmotor sein, der produziert wurde.

Ist zwar schade, aber damit sollten wir uns abfinden. Bin ja selbst auch ein Fan des KKM, seit ich mal kurz (etwa 6000km auf 6mon) einen RX7 FC NA fahren durfte...



Da stimme ich dir zu, beides etwas...blöd 




Wer sich mit Autos auseinandersetzt und diese dann auch gut behandelt macht so etwas selbstverständlich. Doch wie viele Leute tun genau das nicht?
Wen sowas nicht interessiert, der weiss warscheinlich nichteinmal ob er einen Turbo unter der Haube hat oder was das überhaupt ist. Warmfahren? Nie gehört! usw.



Aktuell werden ja Saugmotoren gefahren. Das sich da ohne Pressluft nix dreht liegt ja an der extremen Kompression.[/QUOTE]



Riverna schrieb:


> Gewindefahrwerk, Polyurethan Lager, verstärke Koppelstangen und Stabilisatoren... Frage beantwortet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer kuppelt denn freiwillig aus beim Bremsen? Dann destabilisiert man das Auto nur unnötig! Ausgekuppelt wird nur ganz kurz beim Schalten, ansonsten bleibt der Gang drin!
> 
> Ich lasse logischer Weise die Handbremse los bevor ich losfahre! Wie soll man denn mit angezogener Bremse losfahren? Klar kann man auch per Spitze Hacke wie beim Runterschalten das Auto festhalten aber das ist nicht so gemüdlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2013)

Warum hast du meinen Posting gequotet? Oder hab ich irgendwo was überlesen?


----------



## roadgecko (19. Oktober 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Tolles Auto gecko.
> Wenns den ST vor drei Jahren gegeben hätte, wäre er bei mir auch in die Auswahl gekommen.
> 
> Gibts den eig. mit Xenon?


 
Leider nicht, aber ich muss sagen ich finde die Scheinwerfer trotz Halogen garnichtmal schlecht. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nope, 1.18,0 min


 
Sollte eigentlich Polo GTI heißen, ich habe den Text nur auf die schnelle kopiert damit ich nicht das Heft raussuchen muss.


----------



## Wendigo (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich schau mich derzeitig nach einem neuen fahrbaren Untersatz um. Derzeitig fahre ich einen Golf 2 GL (Bj. 90, 54 PS) und möchte diesen wohl in den Ruhestand versetzen oder herrichten und in die Garage stellen.

Mein neuer "Untersatz" sollte ein Diesel sein und nicht mehr als 150 000 Km auf em Tacho haben. Als Preis habe ich max. 8000 Euro ins Auge gefasst. Da ich täglich ca. 140 km fahre, sollte sich der Verbrauch in Grenzen halten (daher auch ein Diesel). Außerdem sollten sich auch die Steuern in Grenzen halten (Schadstoffklasse). Getriebe-Schaltgetriebe

Welcher Hersteller bzw. Modell würdet ihr mir bei den genannten Kriterien empfehlen?


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem ist bei jedem Auto die Bremsanlage so ausgelegt das sie genug Kraft besitzt, alle 4 Räder auch mit Kupplng drin in jeder Situration zum stehen zu bekommen. Ich habe zumindest bis jetzt noch kein Fahrzeug gefahren, wo das die Bremse nicht geschafft hat.



Das hat ja auch niemand behauptet. Aber dennoch geht es mitunter signifikant schneller wenn ausgekuppelt ist. Das ist einfach ein Fakt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich außer ein bischen Spaß irgendwas von einem Sicherheitstraining mitnehme. Ich fahre pro Jahr reichlich Kilometer im Grenzbereich. Kannst ja einfach mal auf meinem Youtube Channel vorbeischauen und dir ein Bild von meinen Fahrkünsten machen. Das hier war z.B. ne ganz ordendliche Runde -> Trackday: Audi A3 Quattro DSK Freies Fahren Nordschleife 31.10.2012 - Video 12/12 *1080p* - YouTube (war noch mit der alten Digicam daher die Müllquali). Ich bin nicht auf Bestzeit gefahren, denn das Auto muss auf jeden Fall heile bleiben, weil ich nur eins hab. Achja da war das Getriebe noch im Eimer, also nicht über die Schaltungen wundern.



Naja ein wenig Wissen über Fahrphysik würde dir jedenfalls nix schaden, das macht einen gerade in einer Grenzsituation auch sicherer und besser. Wenn man es dann auch noch durch Übungen vertieft schadet das nix.

Vom Video bin ich nicht wirklich beeindruckt, da hangelst dich schon an ein paar Stellen an der Ideallinie vorbei... Abgesehen davon sehe ich jedenfalls nix, was darauf schließen lassen würde, dass ein Fahrsicherheitstraining dir nicht weiterhilft. Warum auch, da werden ganz andere Situationen geübt. Da gehts um Alltagsverkehr und dabei auftretende Notsituationen, das ist schon was anderes als auf ner Piste zu fahren.

Was im Alltag aber auch hilft ist gesunder Menschenverstand und da hilft natürlich kein Kurs der Welt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2013)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schau mich derzeitig nach einem neuen fahrbaren Untersatz um. Derzeitig fahre ich einen Golf 2 GL (Bj. 90, 54 PS) und möchte diesen wohl in den Ruhestand versetzen oder herrichten und in die Garage stellen.
> 
> ...



Sowas vielleicht? Mercedes-Benz C 220 CDI Classic als Limousine in Crailsheim 646er Motor hält ewig (wenn man die Wartung immer pünklich macht) und verbraucht fast nix. C-Klasse mit Diesel ist nen typischer Vertreterwagen, der sich gut für Vielfahrer eignet.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2013)

2005er C-Klasse, sind die schon wieder ohne Rost?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch 'nen Schüttelhuber, den man seit über hundert Jahren baut, bei dem hunderte von Leuten ordentlich Geld in Forschung und Entwicklung rein pumpen.
> Während der Kreiskolbemmotor eine Nachkriegs Erfindung ist und zulegt nur alle paar Jahre mal von exakt einem PKW Hersteller genugt wird. Klar, dass der Verbrauch dann aufm Stand von vor 40 Jahren ist...
> 
> Dennoch: Einen Kreiskolbenmotor sollte man mal neutral betrachten und ihn einfach mal erlebt haben.
> ...



Ein Reihensechszylinder wird nicht wesentlich rauher laufen als ein Wankel 
Zumindest bei unserem merkt man keine Vibrationen o.Ä.
Und es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum ein Wankel nicht wesentlich weiterentwickelt wurde und nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.
Selbst die neuen 3 und 4 Zylinder laufen schon sehr ruhig im Vergleich zu früher, deshalb ist für mich die Laufruhe kein Argument.


----------



## Wendigo (19. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sowas vielleicht? Mercedes-Benz C 220 CDI Classic als Limousine in Crailsheim 646er Motor hält ewig (wenn man die Wartung immer pünklich macht) und verbraucht fast nix. C-Klasse mit Diesel ist nen typischer Vertreterwagen, der sich gut für Vielfahrer eignet.



Ist der ohne Rost? Ansonsten ganz nett. Nach MB habe ich mich auch schon umgesehen.
Was kostet denn den das Nachrüsten von einem Partikelfilter?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Naja ein wenig Wissen über Fahrphysik würde dir jedenfalls nix schaden, das macht einen gerade in einer Grenzsituation auch sicherer und besser. Wenn man es dann auch noch durch Übungen vertieft schadet das nix.
> 
> Vom Video bin ich nicht wirklich beeindruckt, da hangelst dich schon an ein paar Stellen an der Ideallinie vorbei... Abgesehen davon sehe ich jedenfalls nix, was darauf schließen lassen würde, dass ein Fahrsicherheitstraining dir nicht weiterhilft. Warum auch, da werden ganz andere Situationen geübt. Da gehts um Alltagsverkehr und dabei auftretende Notsituationen, das ist schon was anderes als auf ner Piste zu fahren.
> 
> Was im Alltag aber auch hilft ist gesunder Menschenverstand und da hilft natürlich kein Kurs der Welt...


 Was theoretische Fahrphysik betrifft, hab ich so ziemlich alles absorbiert, was man so lernen kann. Meine erste Nordschleifenrunde war mit 6 Jahren im Kindersitz und seitdem befasse ich mich in meiner Freizeit zu 50% nur mit Autos. Nen Bekannter von mir macht selber Sicherheitstrainings und da bin ich auch ma ne Runde über diese "Ausbrechplatte" gefahren und ich muss sagen, dass es nicht wirklich schwer ist die Karre wieder zu fangen. Ist halt nen Ausbrechendes Auto, was häufiger mal vorkommt.
Da hatte ich schon andere Siturationen, die wesendlich gefährlicher waren. Einmal hatte ich bei 210km/h (morgens sonniger Tag etwa +2°C) ne gefrohrene Stelle auf einer Brücke, weil der Schatten der Leitplanke dort die Sonne nicht das Raureif hat wegtauen lassen. Nen unerwarteter Drift bei der Geschwindigkeit verpasst einem doch eine gehörige Portion Adrenalin.
Vollbremsungen aus Höchstgeschwindigkeit, weil man auf der linken Spur geschnitten wird, gehören zum Standardprogramm bei meinen Autobahnfahren...
Ausweichmanöver wegen Tieren hatte ich auch schon zu genüge. Manchmal kann man aber auch nix machen und muss das arme Tier plattfahren, weil Gegenverkehr kommt.




Olstyle schrieb:


> 2005er C-Klasse, sind die schon wieder ohne Rost?


 Das ist von Auto zu Auto unterschiedlich. Manche gammeln wie sau, andere haben nicht eine Stelle. Aber generell sind die W203 MOPF(Mit Klarglas Scheinwerfern und Chromringen um Tacho und Drehzahlmesser) eigendlich nicht groß am gammeln. Das betrifft eher die Fahrzeuge vor MOPF.



Wendigo schrieb:


> Ist der ohne Rost? Ansonsten ganz nett. Nach MB habe ich mich auch schon umgesehen.
> Was kostet denn den das Nachrüsten von einem Partikelfilter?


 Der ist Euro4 und hat schon nen DPF.


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da hatte ich schon andere Siturationen, die wesendlich gefährlicher waren. Einmal hatte ich bei 210km/h (morgens sonniger Tag etwa +2°C) ne gefrohrene Stelle auf einer Brücke, weil der Schatten der Leitplanke dort die Sonne nicht das Raureif hat wegtauen lassen. Nen unerwarteter Drift bei der Geschwindigkeit verpasst einem doch eine gehörige Portion Adrenalin.
> Vollbremsungen aus Höchstgeschwindigkeit, weil man auf der linken Spur geschnitten wird, gehören zum Standardprogramm bei meinen Autobahnfahren...
> Ausweichmanöver wegen Tieren hatte ich auch schon zu genüge. Manchmal kann man aber auch nix machen und muss das arme Tier plattfahren, weil Gegenverkehr kommt.


 
Nichts gegen Dich, aber wenn sich das alles so zugetragen hat, dann hatte das mehr etwas mit Glück als mit Fahrkönnen zu tun.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Dich, aber wenn sich das alles so zugetragen hat, dann hatte das mehr etwas mit Glück als mit Fahrkönnen zu tun.


 Sicherlich hat sowas auch mit Glück zu tun aber wenn man in so einer Situration nervös wird, Angst bekommt und auf die Bremse tritt, weil man nicht weis wie man reagieren soll, dann endet das nicht gut. Es gibt auch genug Leute, die dann wie verrückt anfangen an Lenkrad in irgendeine Richtung zu drehen, was auf jeden Fall zum Crash führt. Da ich noch in einem Stück bin scheine ich wohl alles richtig gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Wendigo (19. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Partikelfilter war eine allgemeine Frage. Ich schau mich auch nach Golf 4 Modellen um.


----------



## winner961 (19. Oktober 2013)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Partikelfilter war eine allgemeine Frage. Ich schau mich auch nach Golf 4 Modellen um.


Wie wäre den ein Skoda Octavia ? Die gibt's mit weniger Kilometern und sind auch als Diesel sehr zu empfehlen. Aber man muss meist einen Partikelfilter nachrüsten  kommt aber auf das Baujahr an


----------



## Wendigo (19. Oktober 2013)

Bin mal einen SuperB gefahren und fand ihn ganz nett. Beim Octavia ergibt sich das Problem, dass mir die Kobiversion zwar sehr gefällt, aber definitiv zu groß ist und die normale Version mir einfach nicht gefällt.


----------



## Zoon (19. Oktober 2013)

Der Octavia Combi sieht optisch nur länger aus, messtechnich ist der vielleicht 2 - 3 cm länger als die Limousine - aber nach hinten deutlich übersichtlicher. der vRS mit 170 PS TDI wäre ein netter Dailydriver. 

Den neuen Mazda 3 hab ich mir heute auch angesehen  - Top Design


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was theoretische Fahrphysik betrifft, hab ich so ziemlich alles absorbiert, was man so lernen kann.


 
Wenn man deinen Aussagen hier folgt drängt sich das aber nicht wirklich auf. Vielmehr hast du mit Verlaub z.T. ganz schönen Stuss geschrieben.

Wenn man regelmäßig in gefährliche Situationen kommt, dann sollte man allerdings ganz unabhängig davon seinen Fahrstil überdenken. Jedesmal wird man nicht Glück haben und es sind ganz sicher nicht immer die Anderen Schuld, wenn man z.B. auf der Autobahn zu einer Vollbremsung gezwungen wird. Den gesunden Menschenverstand habe ich ja schon erwähnt... Sehr hilfreich das Ganze!


----------



## Wendigo (19. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der Octavia Combi sieht optisch nur länger aus, messtechnich ist der vielleicht 2 - 3 cm länger als die Limousine - aber nach hinten deutlich übersichtlicher. der vRS mit 170 PS TDI wäre ein netter Dailydriver.
> 
> Den neuen Mazda 3 hab ich mir heute auch angesehen  - Top Design



Den RS gibts aber kaum unter 8000€. Ansonsten wirklich ganz nett. Ansonsten ist das mit em Kombi so ne Sache, da meine Freundin einen Hund hat und sie bla bla bla. Würde wohl zu Problemen innerhalb der Beziehung führen


----------



## Zoon (19. Oktober 2013)

Hund um so besser. Oder willste den bei der Limousine in den Kofferaum quetschen, gerade bei allem was größer wie Zwergschnauzer ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein Reihensechszylinder wird nicht wesentlich rauher laufen als ein Wankel


 Ohne jemals einen KKM Wägelchen gefahren zu haben, ist diese Aussage nichts wert.

Ich habe auch schon einen R6 gefahren (Toyota Supra MK3, 7M-GTE) und der war bei weitem nicht so laufruhig wie der KKM, beim wesentlich moderneren KL-DE im Probe schauts ähnlich aus.+


Ergo: Es ist einfach unsinnig darüber zu reden, einen KKM muss man einfach mal erlebt haben - und ohne Vorurteile ran gehen. Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil ist, dass er säuft wie ein Loch.
Der Ölverbrauch ist eigentlich kein Problem, da man die Uhr danach stellen kann...


----------



## Wendigo (19. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hund um so besser. Oder willste den bei der Limousine in den Kofferaum quetschen, gerade bei allem was größer wie Zwergschnauzer ist


 
Ich will den Hund nicht im Auto haben. Das ist das Problem  Es handelt sich dabei um einen deutschen Schäferhund und der haaaaaaaart.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Ölverbrauch ist eigentlich kein Problem, da man die Uhr danach stellen kann...


 
Und ob die Abgasnormen eingehalten oder überhaupt erreicht werden, ist dann egal  ?
Zum R6 Motor: Ich bin zwar noch kein Auto mit KKM gefahren, aber weniger Vibrationen als der R6 macht, würde ich nicht erkennen ( ich merke beim R6 noch nichtmal welche, sollte man eigentlich auch nicht, da keine freien Massenkräfte und -Momente entstehen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2013)

Nen R6 schüttelt sich förmlich gegenüber nem V12. Da macht der Anlasser nicht "orgel orgel orgel" sondern "bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" und dann geht der Motor an.  Da kann man problemlos ne lange 1/2" Verlängerung draufstellen, ohne das die umkippt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2013)

Gerade erst mal einen Kermit bestellt 

Wer sich fragt warum:



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6Mby6qB4Ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSkP43A-LQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er gehört einfach zum 1er


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Oktober 2013)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Zum R6 Motor: Ich bin zwar noch kein Auto mit KKM gefahren[/QUOTE]
 Dann solltest du das schleunigst nachholen, so lange das noch möglich ist...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Oktober 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann solltest du das schleunigst nachholen, so lange das noch möglich ist...


 
Wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt 
Zuerst steht die G7 GTI Performance Probefahrt aus, da dieser wahrscheinlich mein nächstes Auto wird und auch der einzige ist, gegen den ich mein Auto tauschen würde.
Wenn man schon zu FWD wechselt, sollte zumindest mehr Druck da sein


----------



## watercooled (20. Oktober 2013)

Der neue GTI ist echt ein Traum


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich fand ihn von innen (Im Vergleich zum Mark VI GTD) sehr klein...
Ist mir persönlich zu klein, ich bin aber auch nen Peugeot Combi gewohnt


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub, ich muss mal nach Adenau! 



Renault Mégane R.S. Clubsport: Rennsportfeeling mit 265 PS - sport auto


----------



## Zoon (20. Oktober 2013)

Schade dass Mazda nicht mehr so am Wankel dran ist. Wie im Rx7 da Turbo ja eh grade "in" ist stell ich mir den Motor von der Fahrbarkeit durchaus traumhaft vor.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt
> Zuerst steht die G7 GTI Performance Probefahrt aus, da dieser wahrscheinlich mein nächstes Auto wird und auch der einzige ist, gegen den ich mein Auto tauschen würde.
> Wenn man schon zu FWD wechselt, sollte zumindest mehr Druck da sein


 
Habe ich mit nem Kumpel vor einer Woche Probegefahren, wirklich ein guter Wagen....mit einer Menge bumms.
Das einzige was wir zu bemäkeln hatten war das DSG, das hat auf der Probefahrt 2 mal relativ heftig "geruckt".....einmal beim anhalten.....und einmal beim bremsen vor einer Kurve, das hatte dann einen leider faden Beigeschmack hinterlassen.
Der VW-Händler meinte dann "....bei dem Vorführer fehlt noch ein Update..." mmmhhh naja
Aber der Rest 1a, nur ein bisl teuer.^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Oktober 2013)

Mal was anderes zwischendurch: Was denkt ihr, was kann ich für vier Winterkompletträder noch verlangen? Sind original Mercedes-Alufelgen, mit 195/55/R16-Continental-Winterreifen, vom profil her noch fast wie neu. Die felgen haben leichte gebrauchsspuren, sieht man aber erst bei genauerem hinsehen.
So 350€ sollten schon drin sein, oder was meint ihr? Die Reifen + Felgen haben damals sicher über 1000€ euro gekostet...


----------



## XE85 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde da nicht allzu viel erwarten, habe voriges Jahr einen Satz (Sommer)Reifen mit Felgen verkauft und weil es eben nur Serienfelgen waren musste ich den Satz fast verschenken das ihn jemand nimmt, obwohl die Reifen gerade mal 20k runter hatte und die Felgen makellos waren. 350 wirst du nicht bekommen, wor allem wenn sie nur für eine Marke passen. Wenn die Reifen gängige Maße haben würde ich es eher seperat versuchen - denn dann gibt es zumindest bei den Reifen auch nicht Mercedes Fahrer als potentielle Interessenten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

Teilweise bekommt man für Alufelgen am meisten, wenn man die zum Schrotthändler als Altmetall bringt. Wenn das ne 0815 Felge ist kann es schwer werden nen Abnehmer zu finden. Traurig aber wahr. Einfach mal reinstellen und ein paar Wochen warten.


----------



## fatlace (21. Oktober 2013)

Nunja, ich hab für meine 18" serienfelgen mit fast abgefahrenen reifen noch 800bekommen.
Kommt halft drauf an wie "begehrt" die felge ist.


----------



## ich558 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ein Familientreffen


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin jetzt wirklich am Überlegen, ob ich mir die Tieferlegung von SK-Tuning einbauen lassen soll. 

Die SK-Federn sollen die Tiefsten sein, die für den Megane angeboten werden. Tiefer als Eibach und H&R-Federn. Viel tiefer kommt man auch mit nem Gewindefahrwerk nicht mehr. 

Würde dann so aussehen, wie auf dem Beispielbild, nur das da 19 Zoll-Felgen verbaut sind und ich hab die 18 Zöller. 

Gefällt mir schon ziemlich gut, da der Megane ab Werk etwas hochbeinig daher kommt. 

Grübel, Grübel und studier. Mal kucken was ich mach. Meine Frau will nicht, dass das Auto tiefer kommt. Hat bedenken, dass wir nicht mehr überall hinkommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

Tief ist nicht gleich schnell.


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2013)

Was soll ich jetzt mit der Aussage anfangen?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt mit der Aussage anfangen?


 
Lass ihn, er will doch nur spielen..... 

So gefällt mir der Megane schon besser. Manche Autos müssen irgendwie tiefer, Serie sieht manchmal echt gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tief ist nicht gleich schnell.


 
Aber schöner, zumindenst wenns nicht übertrieben ist (Radkästen die Räder fressen,sehen mehr als bescheiden aus). 

Ich würde wohl niemals tieferlegen, gibt jetzt schon stellen wo ich grad so rüber komme. Da muss man dann ja überall aufpassen  
Und ich frage mich immer was man mit ner tiefen Karre macht, wenn man für Krankenwagen Platz machen muss. Mal eben die Bordsteinkannte hoch geht ja nichtmehr


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt mit der Aussage anfangen?


 Die Aussage soll bedeuten, dass ein tiefes Auto nicht unbedingt am schnellsten um eine Kurve fährt. Ein gutes Fahrwerk braucht Federweg, damit es gute Fahreigenschaften hat.
Ich mag auch wenn Autos tiefer gelegt sind. Ich kann allerdings Tiefer, Breiter, Härter, Langsamer nicht leiden. Naja ist Geschmackssache. So wie auf dem Foto sieht es doch ganz ordendlich aus.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich immer was man mit ner  tiefen Karre macht, wenn man für Krankenwagen Platz machen muss. Mal  eben die Bordsteinkannte hoch geht ja nichtmehr


Ich fahre niemals mit meinem Auto eine Boardsteinkante hoch, denn dann kann ich jedes Mal 2 neue Reifen kaufen und hab die Felgen vermackelt. Wenn ein Krankenwagen kommt, geb ich Gas und fahre bei der nächsten Gelegenheit rechts in eine Straße oder auf eine abgesenkte Bordsteinkante. Man hört die Sirenen ja lang genug, das dafür Zeit ist. Bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gegeben. Selbst wenn man am Reifen äußerlich nichts sieht, ist ein Niederquerschnittsreifen nach 1 mal Boardsteinkante hoch kaputt. Das merkt man ein wenig später wenn er platzt oder man sieht es an den schönen Unebenheiten/Beulen/Blasen an der Reifenflanke.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir nun den BMW-Performance Carbon Diffusor für meinen 1er gekauft, teuerer Spaß


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Aussage soll bedeuten, dass ein tiefes Auto nicht unbedingt am schnellsten um eine Kurve fährt. Ein gutes Fahrwerk braucht Federweg, damit es gute Fahreigenschaften hat.



Hat er behauptet sein Megane wird dadurch noch schneller?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hat er behauptet sein Megane wird dadurch noch schneller?


 Nein, diese Aussage habe ich einfach nur so als Denkanstoss in den Raum geworfen.


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2013)

Mir gehts sowieso nur um die Optik. Ich fahr doch eh meist mit dem Tempomat konsequent 130 km/h.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir gehts sowieso nur um die Optik. Ich fahr doch eh nur Tempomat konsequent 130 km/h.


 Sieht man an deinem Avatar.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir gehts sowieso nur um die Optik. Ich fahr doch eh meist mit dem Tempomat konsequent 130 km/h.


 
Ueberall?


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ueberall?


 
Auch innerstädtisch!


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre niemals mit meinem Auto eine Boardsteinkante hoch, denn dann kann ich jedes Mal 2 neue Reifen kaufen und hab die Felgen vermackelt. Wenn ein Krankenwagen kommt, geb ich Gas ...


 Warum hab ich bei dir eigentlich keine andere Antwort erwartet? Du scheinst ja jedes Problem mit Gas zu lösen.

Ich bin schon mit x Autos, mal mit mal ohne Niederquerschnbittsreifen auf Bordsteine(natürlich nicht die super hohe Sorte) hoch gefahren und immer mit intakten Reifen und Felgen wieder runter gekommen. Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal mit weniger Gas und weniger spitzem Winkel den Bordstein in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin schon mit x Autos, mal mit mal ohne Niederquerschnbittsreifen auf Bordsteine(natürlich nicht die super hohe Sorte) hoch gefahren und immer mit intakten Reifen und Felgen wieder runter gekommen. Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal mit weniger Gas und weniger spitzem Winkel den Bordstein in Angriff nehmen.


 
Ich mache das mit meinen, doch recht weichen Reifen mit 40er Querschnitt, auch nie. Dafür fahre ich zu oft >200 und das eventuelle Risiko ist es mit nicht wert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2013)

Aber wenn ihr müsst? Bei uns kannst du nicht Gas geben, es sei denn ihr wollt dem Auto vor euch ,in den Kofferaum kriechen. Da bleibt nur "ausweichen". Deswegen würde ich nie ein Alltagsfahrzeug so tief legen, das man damit Probleme bekommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum hab ich bei dir eigentlich keine andere Antwort erwartet? Du scheinst ja jedes Problem mit Gas zu lösen.
> 
> Ich bin schon mit x Autos, mal mit mal ohne Niederquerschnbittsreifen auf Bordsteine(natürlich nicht die super hohe Sorte) hoch gefahren und immer mit intakten Reifen und Felgen wieder runter gekommen. Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal mit weniger Gas und weniger spitzem Winkel den Bordstein in Angriff nehmen.


 So viele Beulenreifen wie ich schon erneuert hab, da riskiere ich das nicht. Die Reifen sind nicht dafür ausgelegt. Das schlimme ist, dass man es von außen erst sieht, wenn es schon zu spät ist. Es ist Glückssache, wenn der Reifen bei so einer Aktion heile bleibt und es ist auch nicht gesagt, dass jeder Beulenreifen bei 200 platzt. Das mag bestimmt oft gutgehen, weil die Reifen so gut geworden sind. Der Nachbar von einem Kollegen ist mit seinem RS6 bei 260 durch die Mittelleitplanke und dann frontal in einen LKW, weil ihm hinten rechts ein Reifen geplatzt ist. Ihr könnt euch sicher denken, wie das ausgegangen ist. Wenn man das Problem anders gefahrlos lösen kann, dann sehe ich keinen Grund es nicht so zu machen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr müsst? Bei uns kannst du nicht  Gas geben, es sei denn ihr wollt dem Auto vor euch ,in den Kofferaum  kriechen. Da bleibt nur "ausweichen". Deswegen würde ich nie ein  Alltagsfahrzeug so tief legen, das man damit Probleme bekommt.


 Bis jetzt hab ich immer ne Parkbucht, Querstraße oder abgesenkte Bordsteinkante gefunden, bevor der Krankenwagen da war. Ich seh auch keinen Grund, warum das sich ändern sollte.^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr müsst? Bei uns kannst du nicht Gas geben, es sei denn ihr wollt dem Auto vor euch ,in den Kofferaum kriechen. Da bleibt nur "ausweichen".


 
Ich wohne auf dem Land, da ist immer mindestens nach rechts auf's Grüne genug Platz


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. Oktober 2013)

Tut den Reifen aber auch nicht gut.
Und das war ja der Sinn, nicht auf den Bürgersteig zu müssen...


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir beim Ausweichen auf den Randstein schon ne Felge kaputt gefahren. Was solls, es ging um Menschenleben. Da nehm ich auf ne Felge keine Rücksicht. Tut zwar weh, kann man aber ersetzen oder reparieren.


----------



## Mosed (21. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man am Reifen äußerlich nichts sieht, ist ein Niederquerschnittsreifen nach 1 mal Boardsteinkante hoch kaputt. Das merkt man ein wenig später wenn er platzt oder man sieht es an den schönen Unebenheiten/Beulen/Blasen an der Reifenflanke.


 
Kaufst du irgendeinen China-Schrott? Anders kann es eigentlich nicht sein, denn Niederquerschnittsreifen sind sehr verbreitet, die Meisten fahren öfters mal einen Bordstein hoch, aber Reifenplatzer treten doch äußerst selten auf.
Ich glaube kaum, dass Markenreifen beschädigt werden, wenn man langsam einen Bordstein hochfährt. Alles andere wäre auch selten dämlich. Man sollte natürlich nicht mit 20 km/h den Bordstein hochfahren.  Aber wenn der Winkel nicht zu steil ist...


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Oktober 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ein Familientreffen



Die Felgen am Q7 sehen richtig nice aus, das sind schon 21 Zöller oder? Wieso sind alle Autos ohne getönte Heckscheiben? Zumindest beim Q7 ein Muss finde ich 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab mir nun den BMW-Performance Carbon Diffusor für meinen 1er gekauft, teuerer Spaß


 
Was kostet der Spass? 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab mir beim Ausweichen auf den Randstein schon ne Felge kaputt gefahren. Was solls, es ging um Menschenleben. Da nehm ich auf ne Felge keine Rücksicht. Tut zwar weh, kann man aber ersetzen oder reparieren.


----------



## Zoon (21. Oktober 2013)

Warum beim "Blaulicht" vor Schreck gleich die Bordsteinkante hochspringen?
Möglichst rechts halten und Tempo drosseln (damit meine ich nicht vor Schreck ne Vollbremsung hinlegen wovon einige dadurch noch Folgeunfälle bauen) reicht.

@ Scholle bist nicht schonmal mit der Frontlippen vom Renault irgendwo hängengeblieben? Serie ist der ja schon recht tief, ist wohl eher dem Design geschuldet - der neue Clio RS sieht obwohl 30 mm tiefer immer noch wie ein SUV aus 

Bei ner Alltagskiste tieferlegen wäre mir zu viel organisatorischer Aufwand den ganzen Schlaglöcherpisten auszuweichen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was kostet der Spass?



Als Neuteil direkt bei BMW 1584,00€
Hab ihn gebraucht in sehr gutem Zustand für 650€ bekommen


----------



## Seabound (21. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ Scholle bist nicht schonmal mit der Frontlippen vom Renault irgendwo hängengeblieben? Serie ist der ja schon recht tief, ist wohl eher dem Design geschuldet - der neue Clio RS sieht obwohl 30 mm tiefer immer noch wie ein SUV aus


 
Das lag aber daran, dass ich die Abmessungen vom neuen Auto noch nicht so verinnerlicht hatte. Da wäre jeder mit der Schnauze angebummst. Ich dachte, da geht noch ein Meter. Und ich finde, der Megane kommt ziemlich hochbeinig daher. Den neuen Clio finde ich persönlich jetzt garnicht so hoch. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. So genau hab ich mir den noch nicht betrachtet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Kaufst du irgendeinen China-Schrott? Anders kann es eigentlich nicht sein, denn Niederquerschnittsreifen sind sehr verbreitet, die Meisten fahren öfters mal einen Bordstein hoch, aber Reifenplatzer treten doch äußerst selten auf.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass Markenreifen beschädigt werden, wenn man langsam einen Bordstein hochfährt. Alles andere wäre auch selten dämlich. Man sollte natürlich nicht mit 20 km/h den Bordstein hochfahren.  Aber wenn der Winkel nicht zu steil ist...


 Zur Zeit hab ich Conti Sport Contact 5 drauf, weil es die 5P leider Anfang dieses Jahr nicht als 225er gab. Und das hat wenig mit Marken oder Billigreifen zu tun. Ein Reifen hält nicht durch das Gummi zusammen. Da ist ein Gewebe von Stahl und Nylon und was auch immer drin, was man sehr leicht beschädigen kann. Es gibt nicht so viel Reifenplatzer, weil die Leute ihre Reifen nur selten wirklich belasten. Wenn ich die jedoch über die Nordschleife scheuche wird der Reifen sogar über seine normale Sollbelastung beansprucht. Das sieht man schön daran, dass man hinterher das Gummi teilweise mit den Fingern abpulen kann. Solange das Gewebe intankt ist, passiert dem Reifen nichts, außer das er sein Gummi verliert.
Wenn man natürlich nen Geländewagen mit Geländereifen fährt, kann man Bordsteinkanten ruhig mit Schwung mitnehmen, dass sollten Geländereifen aushalten. (damit mein ich nicht diese SUV-möchtegern-Geländewagen)

Da ich kein Röntgengerät besitze, bleibt mir nach 1 Mal Bordsteinkante hochfahren nichts über, als den Reifen zu erneuern. Ich setze mein Leben wegen so einem vermeindbaren Fehler nicht aufs Spiel.


----------



## Riverna (21. Oktober 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich nie ein Alltagsfahrzeug so tief legen, das man damit Probleme bekommt.


 
Das ist aber falsch, obwohl ich nur 6cm Bodenfreiheit habe komme ich jeden Bordstein hoch. Meine Reifen haben es auch bisher immer überlegt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Oktober 2013)

Das schaut doch mal gut aus: Ryan Gates's 311RS - or - How to Make a Better Evo -- /TUNED - YouTube
Der Evo ist sowieso ein Auto was ich sehr gerne mag...


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Das schaut doch mal gut aus: Ryan Gates's 311RS - or - How to Make a Better Evo -- /TUNED - YouTube
> Der Evo ist sowieso ein Auto was ich sehr gerne mag...


 Geil, würd ich sofort nehmen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARFW7vJINR0 Der hier wär mir sogar noch nen bischen lieber.^^


----------



## Beam39 (22. Oktober 2013)

Verstehe grad auch die Problematik nicht.. Ich hab schon ein paar mal mit meinen 45ern auf nen Bordstein hochfahren müssen weil der Krankenwagen ansonsten absolut nicht durchgekommen wäre, bin danach auch Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 200 gefahren und bisher ist nichts passiert.. Mit Gefühl und dem richtigen Winkel sollte das absolut kein Hinderniss darstellen und schon gar nicht zu Schäden führen.

Das wär ja übel wenn die Reifen jedesmal den Geist aufgeben würden wenn man damit mal nen Bordstein hoch fährt..


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Oktober 2013)

in den letzten Wochen gings nur schleppend am MX5 voran

Schweller Beifahrerseite wurde geschweißt und erstmal mit Rostschutzfarbe versiegelt, die tage wird das ding noch verzinnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab von nem Kumpel günstig BBS Felgen von nem BMW e30 bekommen
und aus den ebay kleinanzeigen noch einen passenden Satz Uniroyal Rainexpert für 90€ bekommen, fast neuwertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bissl eingestaubt nach ca. 80 tagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde so einen MX5 NA mit der passenden Reifen/Felgen Kombination echt gelungen!
Sieht bis jetzt echt gut aus


----------



## Riverna (22. Oktober 2013)

Was ist den das für ein Civic im Hintergrund?


----------



## winner961 (22. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ist den das für ein Civic im Hintergrund?



Der Civic gehört seinem Bruder wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Oktober 2013)

Erbse, danke 
15 zoll stehen dem gut 

Riverna und winner..
Nen oller civic mit nem motor aus nem honda integra dc5 motor mit rbc mod und soll später 250 ps haben, ist aber nicht meiner.
Mein bruder fährt nen homda civic type r ep3.


----------



## Zoon (22. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kann mich aber auch täuschen. So genau hab ich mir den noch nicht betrachtet.



hier ein Bild mit der Seitenlinie

toy-racer – der neue Renault Clio R.S. | asphaltfrage.de

BMW hat das "Hängebauchschwein Design" am 1er gekillt - und Renault führts wieder neu ein 
 Ich würde mir lieber noch einen der Vorgänger in Cup Version schnell wegstellen.


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2013)

Die haben absolut Recht, was die da in deinem Link schreiben. Eine Schande, was die aus dem Auto gemacht haben.

In Echt kommt er aber nicht ganz so plump rüber. Und tiefer gelegt mit großen Rädern isser eigentlich recht schick. 

Der alte Cup Clio ist zudem erheblich schneller, als der Neue.

1.20,1 zu 1.19,4 aufem Hockenheimring. 

Bäääh! Das nenne ich Rückschritt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> BMW hat das "Hängebauchschwein Design" am 1er gekillt -


 
Dafür war es ein schöner Hängebauch, vorallem am QP 
http://saved.im/mtg4mzc5ddv3/img_3189-bearbeitet.jpg


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2013)

Sieht aus, als ob der Unterboden kaputt ist. Schön oder dynamisch ist echt anders. 

Renault hat beim Clio die Biegung wenigstens nach oben hin bekommen. Das ist optisch eigentlich ganz OK. Da finde ich eher die Schnauze zu fett. Aber das ist wohl dem Fußgängerschutz geschuldet.


----------



## watercooled (22. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Mein bruder fährt nen homda civic type r ep3.



Schöne Autos diese Homdas


----------



## ich558 (22. Oktober 2013)

@hirschi-94
Ja sind 21 DIE sind ein muss beim 7er  hab schon überlegt beim A1 die zu tönen beim Q7 lohnt sich das nicht mehr den haben wir nicht mehr lange und Opa macht das beim Q3 sicher nicht der wollte nicht mal andere Felgen als die serienmäßigen


----------



## Beam39 (22. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dafür war es ein schöner Hängebauch, vorallem am QP
> http://saved.im/mtg4mzc5ddv3/img_3189-bearbeitet.jpg


 
Wasn das bitte fürn geiler Schweller?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wasn das bitte fürn geiler Schweller?


 
Sind die BMW Performance Schweller


----------



## ich558 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub das ist der geilste 1er den ich je gesehen hab


----------



## Beam39 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ok, krass. Wusste gar nicht dass das PP Schweller mitbeinhaltet..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist der geilste 1er den ich je gesehen hab


 
Den musst du mal hören 
BMW 125i Coupe + 135i ESD & Y-Pipe (135i Performance MSD) - YouTube
In echt noch wesentlich lauter und bassiger.


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2013)

GEile Kacke. SOllte man sich ma anschauen! 

Video: Der Autobahnkrieg - Damals und heute | ARD Mediathek | Dokumentarfilm


----------



## fatlace (22. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den musst du mal hören
> BMW 125i Coupe + 135i ESD & Y-Pipe (135i Performance MSD) - YouTube
> In echt noch wesentlich lauter und bassiger.


 
der kommt ja bei mir aus der ecke
gesehen und gehört hab ich den leider noch nie


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> GEile Kacke. SOllte man sich ma anschauen!
> 
> Video: Der Autobahnkrieg - Damals und heute | ARD Mediathek | Dokumentarfilm



Richtigen Autobahnkrieg hab ich erst 1 Mal erlebt. Das war echt derbe, leider keine GoPro in der Scheibe.
2 spurige Autobahn, kein Tempolimit. Rechts fährt ein Bus mit 100km/h. Links neben dem Bus fährt ein Opa mit seinem Meriva ebenfalls mit 100km/h. Ich bin auch links etwa 15 Fahrzeuge dahinter. Den 1. Kilometer interessiert es noch keinen. So ab 1 Kilometer fangen die ersten Autos an zu hupen/Lichthupe und fahren Schlangenlinien. Etwa ab dem 3. Kilometer stauen ich auf der rechten Spur bereits Autos. So ab Kilometer 5 passiert es dann. Der Erste überholt den Bus rechts. Dann gehts weiter. Bestimmt 30 Autos, von links und rechts überholen den Bus/Meriva auf dem Standstreifen. Wildes hupen, es wird nach dem Überholen nach links gezogen und der Meriva mit der Scheibenwaschanlage nass gemacht. Es fliegen Essensreste oder was auch immer nach dem Überholen aus dem Fenster in Richtung Meriva. Opa hällt die Stellung. Ich denk mir so... ...gleich krachts, gleich krachts richtig, halt mal lieber Abstand, dass du da nicht in dem Massenunfall platt gemacht wirst.
Dann entschärft der Busfahrer die Situration. Er bremst kurz und gibt dann wieder Gas, damit eine Lücke zwischen ihm und dem Meriva entsteht. Dann konnten alle links am Bus und dann rechts am Meriva vorbei. Ich hab den Opa dann noch ein wenig im Rückspiegel beobachtet aber er blieb links.


----------



## Zoon (22. Oktober 2013)

aber er blieb links .. bis der Tank leer war


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich schau grad die Reportage und da sind Leute dabei, wo ich mir denke: "Wo haben die ihren Führerschein her?"

Relativ am Anfang die Oma: "Wenn ich den Kleinen dabei hab bleib ich bei 200 (Kind im Rücksitz)"
Genau so der Typ im Mercedes ML: "So genau muss man sich nicht an das Tempolimit halten +20km/h ist schon ok" (Nein, ich fahre nicht Strich 80 in der 80er Zone, lt Tacho idR so um die 85-88...)

Aber es ist schon interessant wie sich das über die Jahre nicht ändert...


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2013)

Der Unangeschnallte mit "jetzt überhol ich rechts" ist auch nicht schlecht. Ob der heute noch lebt?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Oktober 2013)

Der haut ja später noch n paar Sprüche raus...
Aber da sieht man wieder wie viele "Dumme" es auf der Straße gibt...


----------



## Re4dt (22. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Unangeschnallte mit "jetzt überhol ich rechts" ist auch nicht schlecht. Ob der heute noch lebt?



Der war definitiv das Highlight dieser Reportage. 
Die Fahrweise des Motorradfahrers fand ich auch sehr krank...


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Oktober 2013)

BMW M235i Revealed - Live Pics!

Verdammt nice das Teil.


----------



## fatlace (22. Oktober 2013)

Schade das man die haube nichmehr bis zu den nieren machen darf, würde um einiges besser bei den ganzen neuen bmws aussehen

Wen die preise fürs 4er coupe erschwinglich werden is das wohl meine nächste anschaffung


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Oktober 2013)

> Schade das man die haube nichmehr bis zu den nieren machen darf, würde um einiges besser bei den ganzen neuen bmws aussehen


Und in Bezug auf Spaltmaße wäre es wohl auch besser. 



> Wen die preise fürs 4er coupe erschwinglich werden is das wohl meine nächste anschaffung


Du kannst ja auf die aufgeladenen 3-Zylinder warten


----------



## winner961 (22. Oktober 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Und in Bezug auf Spaltmaße wäre es wohl auch besser.  Du kannst ja auf die aufgeladenen 3-Zylinder warten



Du bist optimistisch da gibt's nur noch 2 Zylinder mit vierfach Aufladung


----------



## fatlace (22. Oktober 2013)

435i ist immernoch ein 6zylinder
Bmw ohne reihen 6zylinder ist kein bmw für mich


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Oktober 2013)

Also die aufgeladenen 3 Zylinder fahren gar net schlecht...


----------



## Re4dt (22. Oktober 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also die aufgeladenen 3 Zylinder fahren gar net schlecht...


und wie sieht es Soundtechnisch bei so einem aufgeladenen 3 Zylinder Motor aus? 


http://youtu.be/0vLVrnXZAtI

Mir fehlen die Worte bei diesem Video... 
Das es zu keinem Unfall gekommen ist grenzt an einem Wunder.


----------



## watercooled (22. Oktober 2013)

Die 3 Zylinder klingen überraschen gut. Hätte gedacht das das wie n alter Fiesta mit Supra Turbo klingt (Nageln und Pfeifen) aber nein, sogar recht sportlich. 
Man siehts ja auch an diesem Ford Eco 3 Zylinder Dingens, der klingt wir ein V6.


----------



## Riverna (23. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Riverna und winner..
> Nen oller civic mit nem motor aus nem honda integra dc5 motor mit rbc mod und soll später 250 ps haben, ist aber nicht meiner.
> Mein bruder fährt nen homda civic type r ep3.


 
Bestimmt ein geiles Teil wenn er fertig ist. Gibt es zu dem Auto irgendwo einen Thread? 

So der Mazda fährt nun mit Gewindefahrwerk rum, jedoch nur bis heute. Haben ihn heute abgemeldet und meine Freundin ist mit ihrem Sunny unterwegs. Schon geil so eine Gasanlage, 390Kilometer mit 31L Gas. Macht 5.50Euro pro 100 Kilometer, das ist ungefähr 1/3 von meinem Verbrauch an Kosten. Er ist zwar optisch nicht mehr der Schönste, aber von der Technik her echt gut. Bis auf zwei kleine Mängel (Standlichtbirnchen und ein Mini Rostloch) hat er ohne Probleme heute den TÜV bestanden.


----------



## watercooled (23. Oktober 2013)

Der Passat war gestern auch beim TÜV.
Interessant was der so alles zu bemängeln hatte, zum Schluss meinte er ja auch dad dieser Zustand bei sehr hohen Laufleistungen kein Wunder wäre.
Als dann erwähnt wurde das der nur 103k gelaufen hat wollte er das partout nicht glauben


----------



## Beam39 (23. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> GEile Kacke. SOllte man sich ma anschauen!
> 
> Video: Der Autobahnkrieg - Damals und heute | ARD Mediathek | Dokumentarfilm



Die dumme Tusse ab Minute 6 hat mir schon wieder gereicht da krieg ich wieder son Hals. Prahlt damit wie unfehlbar sie doch Auto fahre und macht jeden Tag das wohl schlimmste was man beim Fahren auf der Autobahn machen kann: Dicht auffahren.

Für Menschen wie die bedeutet gut autofahren zu können, die Spur zu halten. Dinge wie vorausschauendes Fahren werden total außer Acht gelassen.

Wundert mich nicht das so viele Idioten unterwegs sind..


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> und wie sieht es Soundtechnisch bei so einem aufgeladenen 3 Zylinder Motor aus?



Ist mit Soundsystem im Auspuff ja kein Problem mehr. Da klingt dann selbst ein 1-Liter 3-Zylinder wie ein verdammtes V8-Powerboat.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Oktober 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> und wie sieht es Soundtechnisch bei so einem aufgeladenen 3 Zylinder Motor aus?



3-Zylinder klingen eigentlich fast alle herstellerunabhängig, die ich bisher gehört habe ganz gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Oktober 2013)

3 Zylinder klingen generell wie Reihensechszylinder bzw. 6 Zylinder Boxer, zumindest in höheren Drehzahlen.
So weit ich weiß, ist das Zündverhalten/Zeitpunkt sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2013)

Der 3-Zylinder im Clio klingt sehr kernig und sportlich. Nach mehr als nur 90 PS.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=8XkBbclEHL4

Diese Capristo-Anlagen sind ja mal der Hammer.. Jeder der schonmal nen RS5 gefahren is bzw. in Live erlebt hat weiß wie zurückhaltend der eigentlich vom Sound her ist, aber das Ding is mörder.. Gibt noch viele andere Videos wo die Anlagen präsentiert werden, solltet ihr euch mal angucken!


----------



## Verminaard (23. Oktober 2013)

Deutsche Autobahnen, ueberhaupt im Pott.
Koennt so kotzen.

Die verstehen kein Rechtsfahrgebot, kein Reisverschlusssystem und schon gar nicht die Sache mit Ruecksicht.

Dabei waer alles so einfach


----------



## Zoon (24. Oktober 2013)

So schlecht klingt der 3 Zylinder BMW gar nicht, man kann den eigtl. nur im Leerlauf als solchen enttarnen. Unter Last klingt das Teil schon gut

1,5 Liter BMW TwinPower Turbo Motor - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (24. Oktober 2013)

Der LLK ist ja süß  Klingt zwar gut aber doch sehr synthetisch...


----------



## fatlace (24. Oktober 2013)

nä der sound gefällt mir nicht. 
hier für king, mach mal was aus deinem diesel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRGPDKLzSP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Oktober 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> nä der sound gefällt mir nicht.
> hier für king, mach mal was aus deinem diesel
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was meinst du, wie oft ich das schon gesehen habe 
Wenn der DPF mal bei mir hin ist fliegt der auch raus, dann wäre der Klang ähnlich 

Einer bei uns aus dem Forum hat sowieso den geilsten Diesel 1er. 
130D (N57D30) 281PS/ 641nm 
Folgen werden 305-320PS/ 625-650nm (elektronisch begrenzt)
Und das ganze bei deutlich unter 7l Verbrauch.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einer bei uns aus dem Forum hat sowieso den geilsten Diesel 1er.
> 130D (N57D30) 281PS/ 641nm
> Folgen werden 305-320PS/ 625-650nm (elektronisch begrenzt)
> Und das ganze bei deutlich unter 7l Verbrauch.


 
Würde ich auch nehmen... Dann kostet der Spaß wenigstens nicht mehr so viel ... Ob ich mit meinem Golf nun 7l/100km Super durchblase oder mit Stil 7l Diesel....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2013)

Unglaublich, aber ich habe heute für 1,45€ / Liter Super95 getankt. 
Der Diesel war bei 1,28€, E10 bei 1,40€. 

Solche Zahlen habe ich zuletzt vor 2 Jahren in Polen gesehen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht nochmal so günstig in Deutschland tanken zu können


----------



## BlindxDeath (25. Oktober 2013)

mein bruder hat nen EP3 und kumpel hat nun auch nen ep3 

ist verdammt laut der apparat..
die Rays sind sogar eingetragen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2013)

Wie gut das Mecke dir das gesagt hat ne?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2013)

Fährt hier jemand eigendlich E10? Hier bei mir in der Gegend haben einige Tankstellen die autozerstörende Biosuppe schon wieder aus dem Programm genommen.  Ich meine 5% Bio ist gut genug fürs Gewissen.


----------



## norse (25. Oktober 2013)

E10? Ne, kostet mir zu viel. Letztendlich bin ich mit normale super günstiger. Fahre nen Impreza  

Meine Mutter ihrer (n Punto) bekommt nur e10, verbrauch bleibt gleich aber da ist halt der Sprit günstiger


----------



## fatlace (25. Oktober 2013)

hab die suppe damals in meinem Civic gefahren, verbrauch ist gleich geblieben und der sprit war günstiger
jetzt fahre ich allerdings nur super+


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. Oktober 2013)

Meiner würde mit E10 wahrscheinlich über den jordan gehen... beim chippen meinten die das man minimal 95 fahren darf, aber empfohlen wird 98er. Hat angeblich irgendwas mit der "Klopffestigkeit" zu tun?!?!?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. Oktober 2013)

Korrekt...
Je höher die Zahl umso mehr besteht die "Gefahr" dass der Motor frühzeitig zündet.
Wenn du mit ner höheren Oktanzahl fährst, bekommst du bei zu krassen Mischungen Frühzündungen, welche dir auf Dauer den betreffenden Zylinder bzw den gesamten Motor zerschießen...
Desweiteren dürfte es beim Gas geben ruckeln, weil ein Kolben bereits vor dem Erreichen des höchsten Punktes zündet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Korrekt...
> Je höher die Zahl umso mehr besteht die "Gefahr" dass der Motor frühzeitig zündet.
> Wenn du mit ner höheren Oktanzahl fährst, bekommst du bei zu krassen Mischungen Frühzündungen, welche dir auf Dauer den betreffenden Zylinder bzw den gesamten Motor zerschießen...
> Desweiteren dürfte es beim Gas geben ruckeln, weil ein Kolben bereits vor dem Erreichen des höchsten Punktes zündet.


 Der größte Blödsinn, den ich jemals gehört habe.

Die Oktanzahl gibt die KlopfFESTIGKEIT an. Das bedeutet, dass der Kraftstoff sich nicht so leicht selbst entzündet. Man kann selbst einen Rasenmäher mit 102 Oktan betreiben, ohne das er kaputt geht. Das ist allerdings rausgeworfenes Geld. Eine höhere Oktanzahl zu fahren schadet nie.

Heuzutage haben alle Motoren eine Klopfregelung, dass heist das es keine Motoren mehr gibt, die durch klopfene Verbrennung kaputt gehen. Allerdings kann ein Motor die Extraleistung aus 102 Oktan Kraftstoff nur umsetzen, wenn er auch ein Kennfeld für 102 Oktan hat. Da kann er die Zündung dann so anpassen, dass der Motor mehr Leistung bekommt. Hat man ein Motorsteuergerät, was nur Zündkennfelder bis 95 Oktan hat, ist es Geldverschwendung 102er zu fahren.


Edith fügt hinzu:
Bei Diesel ist es genau anders herrum. Hier gibt Cetanzahl die ZündWILLIGKEIT des Kraftstoffs an. Diesel entzündet sich ja bekanntlich alleine durch die Hitze der komprimierten Luft im Zylinder. (nicht durch die Glühkerzen, wie oft falsch behaubtet) Hier ist es wieder das Gleiche. Fährt man teuren "Ultimate Diesel" aber das Motorsteuergerät hat kein Einspritzkennfeld für diesen Kraftstoff mit höherer Cetanzahl, verpufft das Geld im Auspuff. Aber auch hier geht nichts kaputt, wenn man den teueren Sprit auf dem normalen Auto fährt.


Generell ist es immer besser teuren Sprit zu fahren, weil die Qualität deutlich höher ist. Ob es einem das Geld wert ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## moe (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab bis heute noch keine offizielle Freigabe für die Biosuppe für mein Auto.
Aber auch rein aus Protest würde ich E10 nicht mal in nen Rasenmäher kippen. Preislich macht das kaum Unterschied. Hier in der Gegend kostet E10 im Schnitt gerade mal 2-4ct weniger. Lohnt sich nicht. Auf die 20€ im Jahr leg ich keinen Wert, wenn ich dafür Gewissheit hab, dass alle Bauteile, die in Kontakt mit Kraftstoff kommen heile bleiben.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. Oktober 2013)

Ah so, dann sry...
War das was ich immer im Kopf hatte


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2013)

Also diesmal richtig merken!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2013)

Mein Auto ist für E10 freigegeben und gechipt. Da E10 eine etwas höhere Klopffestigkeit als normales Super hat fährt es sich die Kiste damit sogar besser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2013)

E10 ist auch nur 95 Oktan. In Sachen Klopffestigkeit sollte da kein Unterschied sein. Allerdings verbrennt Ethanol kühler als Benzin, was eventuell die Klopfneigung des Motors ein wenig reduziert. Deswegen rüsten manche bei getunten Fahrzeugen auch auf E85 um. Durch die kühlere Verbrennung kann man so mehr Leistung gewinnen. Allerdings braucht man wesendlich größere Einspritzdüsen, da man deutlich mehr Ethanol verbrennen muss als Benzin, um auf die gleiche Energiemenge zu kommen.


----------



## watercooled (25. Oktober 2013)

Hat man mit E85 nicht auch das Problem mit den Spritleitungen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Oktober 2013)

Alter Schwede, endlich unter dem Auto weggekommen  . Bin nun Endlich fertig mit Umbau auf QP M Front sowie M Heck inkl. Performance Diff. und schwarzchrom Endrohrblenden 
Bilder kann ich die Tage hochlanden.


----------



## Mosed (26. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich meine 5% Bio ist gut genug fürs Gewissen.


 
Ja, denn für E10 muss der Regenwald dran glauben und es entstehen viele Monokulturen. Auch wenn die EU-Politiker was anderes behaupten...


----------



## BlindxDeath (26. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie gut das Mecke dir das gesagt hat ne?


 
tote user sollten tot bleiben :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2013)

Muss ich das nun verstehen?


----------



## fatlace (26. Oktober 2013)

ach mist, gerade auf dem weg von der nachtschicht nachhause und zack geblitzt.
miese sache, ich weiß das dort öfter mal geblitzt wird, aber es war dunkel und ich hab ihn nicht gesehen
geschickte stelle um geld zu machen, geht aus der ortschaft raus und leicht berg runter, unten steht dann der blitzer und 50m weiter ist dann 80 erlaubt.
diesmal könnte ich es geschafft haben und ich darf mein lappen evtl 1 monat abgeben, naja selbst schuld...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn mit dem Beitragszähler hier im Thread los?
(Also bei den persönlichen Beiträgen)
Sonst geht es überall...

EDIT: Komisch, bei mir geht es auch...


----------



## watercooled (26. Oktober 2013)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Oktober 2013)

Naja, schau dir doch mal die Beiträge von fatlace oder Riverna z.B. an...

Bei dir und mir passt es ja und auch in anderen Threads ist alles ok...


----------



## XE85 (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du den Postcounter meinst, Beiträge in der Ruka und im MP werden nicht mitgerechnet, wer also nur in der Ruka aktiv ist bleibt eben auf dem "Schraubenverwechsler" Status.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Oktober 2013)

Oh, stimmt 
Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass der Thread hier auch in der RuKa ist...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> ach mist, gerade auf dem weg von der nachtschicht nachhause und zack geblitzt.
> miese sache, ich weiß das dort öfter mal geblitzt wird, aber es war dunkel und ich hab ihn nicht gesehen
> geschickte stelle um geld zu machen, geht aus der ortschaft raus und leicht berg runter, unten steht dann der blitzer und 50m weiter ist dann 80 erlaubt.
> diesmal könnte ich es geschafft haben und ich darf mein lappen evtl 1 monat abgeben, naja selbst schuld...



Frische Luft in Laufgeschwindigkeit ist ja auch mal ganz gesund. Wen man weiß die dort oft campen fährt man doch generell angepasst?


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin, 

weiß hier vielleicht einer ganz genau wie das in Hamburg mit der Zulassung eines Oldtimers ist? 
Ich besitze einen Audi 80 Typ81 BJ '83 und ich würde den dann gerne mit nem H-Kennzeichen fahren. 
Mir stellt sich jedoch die Frage, was genau nötig ist um das hinzubekommen. Man liest ja aus verschiedenen Quellen verschiedene Informationen. 

Gibt da jemanden der sich gut damit auskennt?

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2013)

Im Endeffekt brauchst du die Unterschrift eines TÜV-Menschen, dass das Fahrzeug erhaltenswert ist. Das wird meist an ein Oldtimergutachten mit Note 2- oder besser geknüpft, muss es afaik aber nicht zwingend.
Erste Ansprechpartner ist auf jeden Fall TÜV/DEKRA/GTÜ.


----------



## watercooled (26. Oktober 2013)

Muss komplett Serie und in einem "Erhaltungswürdigen" Zustand sein.
Geh einfach zum Landratsamt und beantrage das.


----------



## fatlace (26. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Frische Luft in Laufgeschwindigkeit ist ja auch mal ganz gesund. Wen man weiß die dort oft campen fährt man doch generell angepasst?



Joa wie gesagt hab ihn nicht gesehen, naja selber schuld im endeffekt.
Mal gucken wens um fahrverbot geht werd ich das evtl an den anwalt weiterreichen.
Wens nur um bußgeld und punkte geht werd ich das einfach bezahlen.
Muss nur gucken wie ich dann auf arbeit komme, bus und bahn verbindung gibts da nicht wirklich hin. Und 20km radeln wäre nicht so toll
Deswegen übern anwalt versuchen wen das wörst case eintrifft.

Ich hab mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt das man um das fahrverbot rumkommt wen man den doppelten preis des bußgeldes bezahlt, weiss da einer genaueres?

Postcounter ist mir auch aufgefallen aber ist mir nicht so wichtig, bin mehr der stille mitleser weil ich davon nicht ganz so viel ahnung habe wie die anderen hier
Nur schade das man erst ab 100beiträge was verkaufen kann.


----------



## keinnick (26. Oktober 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt das man um das fahrverbot rumkommt wen man den doppelten preis des bußgeldes bezahlt, weiss da einer genaueres?


 
Das hat ein Bekannter von mir auch hinbekommen. Er konnte darlegen, dass er ohne Führerschein quasi den Job verliert und dann am Hungertuch nagt (übertrieben gesagt ). Aber soweit ich weiß ist das Abwägungssache vor Gericht.


----------



## fatlace (26. Oktober 2013)

Hmm den job würde ich dadurch nicht verlieren, naja mall gucken was sich da machen lässt


----------



## dekay55 (26. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Muss komplett Serie


 
Das stimmt nicht ! Umbauten dürfen vorhanden sein, sie müssen nur zeitgenössig sein. Z.b nen VW Kaefer mit Fuchsfelgen vom Porsche sind vollkommen legitim, oder bei nem einser Capri die Lamellen Spoiler von Kamei für die Heckscheibe. Wichtig ist das der Gesamteindruck nicht veraendert wird.


----------



## watercooled (26. Oktober 2013)

Aber Manta mit Leggera Felgen geht nicht oder? 
Ok meine Info war das er Serie sein muss.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2013)

Wichtig ist halt der Punkt zeitgenössisch. Du darfst nichts benutzen was  es nicht schon damals für das Auto gab. 
Damit sind die Deutschen sogar ziemlich nett. In der Schweiz z.B. darfst du noch nicht einmal den "Standard" Weber-Doppelvergaser in nem "Veteranen" haben, wenn er nicht ab Werk drin war.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (26. Oktober 2013)

Joah, mein Audi 80 ist soweit ziemlich Serie. Entspannter 2-Türer mit Ats Cup felgen in 7x15 ET28. ABE ist vorhanden. Unterboden rostfrei, jedoch gibt es inner einen Frontscheibenecke das übliche Problem mit diesen Modellen. Muss ich mal einem Tüver vorführen


----------



## dekay55 (26. Oktober 2013)

Mit den ATS CUP felgen bekommste auch nen H Kennzeichen, gabs ja damals schon und ist somit zeitgenössig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei den Prüfstationen gibts kleine aber feine "Unterschiede".  Ich würd wenn da was nen bischen auf der Kippe steht, mich erstmal nach einer Prüfstation umhören, die besonders kundenorientiert prüft.  Pssssssst nicht zu laut schreiben!


----------



## watercooled (27. Oktober 2013)

So einen haben wir hier in Stuttgart auch. Besonders bei Umbauten "übersieht" er gerne mal ein Steuergerät


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, solche TüV fritzen kotzen mich an. Kann nur hoffen das die alle auffliegen. 

Dank solchen typen isses naemlich ziemlich schwer geworden nen Motorumbau eingetragen zu bekommen, wegen solchen typen werden immer mehr veraenderungen gleich komplett verboten. So unterbindet man naemlich gleich das nen korrupter prüfer mal ne aenderung "übersieht" 

Auserdem, wenn so nen Tüver mal nen umbau "übersieht" und alles brav eintraegt, heist das noch lange nicht das es auch legal ist, man nehme mal an, der prüfer drückt mal nen Auge zu bei ner bestimmten Rad Reifen Kombination die so nicht zulaessig waere, man baut nen Unfall nen Gutachter merkt das was nicht stimmt, wer hat dann wohl die Arschkarte gezogen ?


----------



## Zoon (27. Oktober 2013)

Generell bei heutigen Autos ist ja eh schon schwer genug was entscheident zu ändern. Im Gegensatz zu Golf 2/3 Zeiten wo man quasi Legomäßig mal auf GTI, VR6 whatever umbaun kann


----------



## watercooled (27. Oktober 2013)

Man siehts ja am aktuellen GTI. Da was an der Software zu ändern ist ne Lebensaufgabe....


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Generell bei heutigen Autos ist ja eh schon schwer genug was entscheident zu ändern. Im Gegensatz zu Golf 2/3 Zeiten wo man quasi Legomäßig mal auf GTI, VR6 whatever umbaun kann



Ich red ja bei umbauten nicht von aktuellen Autos, sondern eben von karren aus den 80er und 90er jahren.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2013)

Golf 4 100 Ps Benziner 205er Reifen H&R Fahrwerk 35mm tiefer mit Fahrer 2,5 Jahre Fahrerfahrung

Gegen

golf 4 116PS Diesel 225er Reifen TA Technics Fahrwerk 55mm Tiefer mit Fahrer 0,5 Jahre fahrerfahrung.

Kurvige Strecke mit einigen geraden berghoch.

Wer gewinnt eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Gewinnen ? Scheis egal beides Golf 4 beides keine Rennwagen sondern standart Auto´s um von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2013)

Da hast du wohl recht dekay 

Aber meinst du man kann mit 2 Jahren mehr fahrerfahrung 16% leistungsunterschied wett machen?


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. Oktober 2013)

Ach...er meint das ernst..
Ich hoffe ihr fahrt nur euch tot.
Fehlende leistung wird durch wahnsinn ersetzt oder wie war das?


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Kann man Pauschal nicht sagen, es gibt Menschen die fahren nach 5 jahren noch unsicher, gibt Menschen die haben nen talent. Dann kommts auch noch drauf ob man jemals sein Auto im Grenzbereich gefahren hat bzw den Grenzbereich von seinem Auto kennt. 

Zumal Fahrerfahrung, mit oder ohne Führerschein ? Bsp. Ich hab mit 11 Jahren Autofahren gelernt ( und bin auch regelmaessig gefahren ) und bereits mit 13 hab ich die ersten Karren quer über ne schotterpiste gejagt.


In deinem Fall haengt aber auch sehr viel vom Fahrzeug ab, wie gut sind die Fahrwerke, sinds Show und Shine Fahrwerke oder wirklich gute Fahrwerke die auf Fahrleistung ausgelegt sind ( wobei mit 55mm Tieferlegung und der unbekanntere Hersteller, das kann eigentlich nur Show und Shine sein.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2013)

Das war eine ganz einfache frage, es geht nicht darum ob das gemacht wird, sondern nur wie ihr das einschätzen würdet 

edit für dekay: Also hab mein Auto schon mehrmals im grenzbereich gefahren, kenne die Strecke in und auswendig, fahre dort sehr oft mit dem Motorrad hoch.
Jemand meinte mal er wäre schon mit vielen Leuten dort hochgeheizt, aber schnell wie bei mir wäre er noch mit keinem da hoch gefahren.
Das H&R ist auf kurvenfahrten ausgelegt, kaum Kurvenneigung.
War soweit ich weis Testsieger in der klasse


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2013)

Gehen wir mal davon aus dass es sich um ein legales Rennen mit gleichwertigen Fahrern handelt, so wäre vor allem die Abstimmung der Fahrwerke interessant. 55mm Tiefer klingt z.B. mehr nach Show als nach brauchbarem Grip.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2013)

habe den letzten post editiert.

Das TA Technics ist nen Gewindefahrwerk 
Edit: Das TA Technics ist wohl extrem hart abgestimmt, deshalb denke ich dass es bei bodenwellen usw. Ziemlich springen wird


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, Pauschal nach den Daten wenn bei beiden Wagen den gleiche Fahrer haben, der Benziner mit dem H&R Fahrwerk. 

Und naja Strecke in und auswendig kennen, bei ner öffentlichen Strasse hat noch nix zu bedeuten, denn die Strassen sind nie gleich.


----------



## watercooled (27. Oktober 2013)

Beide Autos werden da entsprechend lahm sein. 
Ich tippe aber auf den Diesel.


----------



## Zoon (27. Oktober 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wer gewinnt eurer Meinung nach?



Hoffentlich  euer Verstand. Bucht für sowas nen Trackday wenn was schief geht endets  höchstens im Kiesbett und Rettung ist auch in Sekunden da. 
Aber auf öfftl. Straßen klares VETO!


Bzw. was zur Hölle ist ein "Technics" Fahrwerk. Bauen die nicht Plattenspieler (1210er FTW  ) ???

Beim Benziner den musst immer drehen, beim Diesel darfst halt nicht im Turboloch verhungern


----------



## >ExX< (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich Weis nicht genau wie der Hersteller ausgeschrieben wird.
Er sagte nur was von TA Technics (vllt auch Technix )

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass das auf öffentlicher Straße gemacht wird, aber wenn dann halten sich die Fahrer selbstverständlich an StVZO

Ja, der benziner muss fast im begrenzer sein, erst dann darf geschaltet werden 

Das Fahrwerk hat wohl 180€ gekostet, hat er mir erzählt......hoffe das hat ne E nummer oder ABE ^^


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk hat wohl 180€ gekostet, hat er mir erzählt......


 
Oh mein Gott, ich hoffe, dass ich so einer Karre nie begegne ...


----------



## watercooled (27. Oktober 2013)

Rein vom Auto her MUSS der Diesel ja gewinnen.
Mehr Leistung, Turbomotor und ein warscheinlich härteres Fahrwerk.
Wobei der unterschied zwischen den beiden nur minimal sein wird.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Oktober 2013)

180€ für n Gewinde-FW?
Was ist das für nen Zeugs? Das würde ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen...


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Rein vom Auto her MUSS der Diesel ja gewinnen.
> Mehr Leistung, Turbomotor und ein warscheinlich härteres Fahrwerk.
> Wobei der unterschied zwischen den beiden nur minimal sein wird.


 
Humbug, Breitere Reifen aufm Diesel, mieses Fahrwerk = Miese Traktion. Nen Haerteres Fahrwerk bedeutet nicht das man Schneller ist, genau das Gegenteil, Fahrwerk zu Hart, Auto kann beim Beschleunigen nicht einfedern, dadurch hat man ne viel schlechtere Traktion und dementsprechend auch viel weniger Grip. Das gleiche übrigends auch wieder beim Bremsen. 
Leistung bringt nur was wenn man sie auf die Strasse bringen kann, und da spielt das Fahrwerk ne riesengroße rolle. 

BTW Die TA Technix kosten wirklich neu zwischen 180-250€ und die sind der aller lezte dreck, wenn die überhaupt 10tkm halten hat man viel glück gehabt. Von sowas kann man nur eines halten, vieeeeel abstand.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk hat wohl 180€ gekostet


 Da ist jedes Seirenfahrwerk in jeder Fahrsituration schneller!  Ich würd das schnellstens auf Original zurückbauen.

Zu deinem Rennen. Auf öffendlicher Straße werden keine Rennen gefahren! (Ich hoffe nicht, dass ihr das macht...)

Aufer Nordschleife überhole ich viele Autos mit der doppelten Leistung oder sogar noch mehr. Das beste Tuning am Auto ist es den Fahrer auszutauschen. Rein vom Auto gewinnt das Auto ohne 180€ Fahrwerk.


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> .. Das beste Tuning am Auto ist es den Fahrer auszutauschen. ...


Im Umkehrschluss gilt aber auch, dass der Fahrer oft die größte Gefahrenquelle am (bzw. im) Auto ist.
Dummerweise ist es nicht jedem gegeben, einzuschätzen, auf welchem Level zwischen Tuning und Gefahr mal selbst persönlich steht


----------



## Zoon (27. Oktober 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ......hoffe das hat ne E nummer oder ABE ^^



Wird ja immer lustiger ... Wenn ihr Bruch baut und evtl ist dazu noch nicht eingetragener Glump im Auto .. könnte evtl ganz teurer Spass werden.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Nja Gutachten bekommt man für den TA Technix müll in der Tat, aber aendert nix dran das es mies ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nja Gutachten bekommt man für den TA Technix müll in der Tat, aber aendert nix dran das es mies ist


 Die Stoßdämpfer von denen sind bestimmt mit altem Motoröl gefüllt und mit 1 O-Ring abgedichtet. Die Federn werden aus alten abgebrochenen Federn geschnitten, wo noch mehr Ringe dran sind. Danach neu lackiert. Anders kann ich mir bei besten Willen den Preis nicht erklären.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ganz sooooo schlimm isses nicht  Is halt billigste China ware vermute ich, warscheinlich irgendwas umgelabeltes, immerhin haben die ja wirklich ne Zulassung in Deutschland. Allerdings mit dem einen O Ring das könnt hinkommen, die dinger fangen wohl an nach bereits einem Jahr an zu siffen  
Fakt is aber das man nicht dran denken sollte mit den dingern Sportlich zu fahren, im E30 Forum bei uns haben auch so einige schon über die dinger berichtet, meist mit dem Ergebniss das die nicht laenger als 1-2 Monate gefahren werden und dann rausfliegen weilse total mies sind. 

Aber ey hauptsache tief und optik toll, Show und Shine ist alles


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Bsp. Ich hab mit 11 Jahren Autofahren gelernt ( und bin auch regelmaessig gefahren ) und bereits mit 13 hab ich die ersten Karren quer über ne schotterpiste gejagt.


 
+1 
Bei mir war beides etwa ein Jahr später.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Golf 4 100 Ps Benziner 205er Reifen H&R Fahrwerk 35mm tiefer mit Fahrer 2,5 Jahre Fahrerfahrung
> 
> Gegen
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe die Vernunft.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ahh auch aufn Land aufgewachsen ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ahh auch aufn Land aufgewachsen ?


 
In tiefster Einöde  Meine ersten Fahrten waren immer im Moor bei uns in der Nähe 
Viel Platz, zwar nur Spurplattenwege, aber nix los. Und falls doch, konnte man die bei uns auf dem platten Land früh genug sehen und woanders langfahren


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja aehnlich wie bei mir, nur mit dem Vorteil das die kompletten Landwege alles Privatstrassen sind und wir die auch dementsprechend sperren konnten, bzw hatten nur wir und der Förster die schlüssel für die Schranken. Hatte quasi durch mein Kumpel dem seine Eltern nen Bauernhof haben und viel Land besitzen ne kleine Rally Rundstrecke mit 50% Asphaltstrasse und 50% Schotterpiste. Fahren lernen musste ich sogar weil wir mim Auto immer die Kühe von der Weide in den Stall getrieben haben. Und an Autos sind wir massig rangekommen, Nachbar hatte nen Metalverarbeitunsbetrieb und der durfte seine Metalschrott Container beim Kumpel aufn Hof stellen dafür durfte er immer mal wieder nen Auto in den Containern entsorgen ( früher ging das noch einfach ) und klar bevor die Entsorgt wurden haben wir die Autos zu Tode gefahren   Muss aber auch dazu sagen, das auf dem Hof auch ne kleine Privat Werkstatt mit Hebebühne, Ölabsauger und co ist, einer der gründe warum die Leuts ausm Dorf die Autos immer uns zum entsorgen gegeben haben. 

Hier mal nen kleines Bild von unserer Rally Haustrecke  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Strecke ist ja klasse 
Macht bestimmt Spaß, da mit einer alten Kiste drüberzuballern


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

ohja, ich vermisse die Zeit auch total, was wir da schon an Autos verballert haben  
Gab allerdings auch noch ne Alternativ strecke, war nur kein Rundkurs, dafür aber 5km rein Asphaltierte Strecke die ebenfalls mit Schranken abgesichert war. Im grunde das reine Motosport paradies, und dann spaeter mit Führerschein gabs 3km entfernt ne Bergrennstrecke, an der Strecke hab ich gewohnt bis ich 10 geworden bin, daher wohl auch das Benzin im Blut bei mir, wenn da 2 mal im Jahr die Rennen stattgefunden haben war ich immer vor Ort. 
Die Strecke
https://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=U...d=115216024186848208546.0004456f845468748c62a
Und Videos aus vergangenen Tagen 
Bergrennen Zotzenbach - YouTube
Herbert Hechler Bergrennen Zotzenbach 1983 und 1985 - YouTube


----------



## Beam39 (27. Oktober 2013)

Da könnt man glatt neidisch werden auf die "Dorfjugend"  Was hätte ich in dem Alter nicht für gegeben sowas zu dürfen.. Ab und an durfte ich mal aufm Parkplatz ne Runde drehen aber selbst das war mit hohem Risiko verbunden.. Naja kann man ja nachholen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Streckenführung 
Das ist ja der Nachteil hier im Norden. Meistens hat man nur 90Grad Kurven und nicht so schön gewundene, spaßige Straßen


----------



## dekay55 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ohja es war nen segen aufm Dorf aufgewachsen zu sein, auch wenns mich immer Tierisch angekotzt hat wenn man öfter 4km laufen musste um in die Schule zu gehen, oder Einkaufen zu gehen, hat also auch sau viel nachteile gehabt 

@King ja die Streckenführung von der Bergrennstrecke ist absolut Genial, dazu kommt ja noch das es eben kein Flachland ist, Bergab gehts da schon sehr gut zur sache. Ist auch ne sehr sehr beliebte Motorradstrecke.


----------



## winner961 (27. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ohja es war nen segen aufm Dorf aufgewachsen zu sein, auch wenns mich immer Tierisch angekotzt hat wenn man öfter 4km laufen musste um in die Schule zu gehen, oder Einkaufen zu gehen, hat also auch sau viel nachteile gehabt
> 
> @King ja die Streckenführung von der Bergrennstrecke ist absolut Genial, dazu kommt ja noch das es eben kein Flachland ist, Bergab gehts da schon sehr gut zur sache. Ist auch ne sehr sehr beliebte Motorradstrecke.


 
Das stimmt das Leben im Dorf hat vor und Nachteile 
Ich hab auch schon mit 11 gelernt Traktor zu fahren und später dann Mofa und mit 15 1/2 dann auch Auto fahren aber ich hab meinen offiziellen Führerschein jetzt erst ein halbes Jahr  

Und strecken gibt's hier davon träumen die Leute im Norden meist nur  auch sehr schön um mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs zu sein und zu fahren viel Bergauf aber dafür auch richtig geile Abfahrten


----------



## Murdoch (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja und die träumen dann auch tagelang wenn Leute vom Dorf inner Großstadt fahren... :eek:


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2013)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das TA Technics ist nen Gewindefahrwerk
> Edit: Das TA Technics ist wohl extrem hart abgestimmt, deshalb denke ich dass es bei bodenwellen usw. Ziemlich springen wird



Nein tut es nicht, sie sind relativ hart das stimmt. Aber springen tut da rein gar nichts. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich hoffe, dass ich so einer Karre nie begegne ...



Da würde mich jetzt mal eine Erklärung interessieren. 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen...



Auch hier würde mich mal eine Erklärung interessieren die nicht aus "kann nicht", "dürfte nicht" usw besteht. 



dekay55 schrieb:


> BTW Die TA Technix kosten wirklich neu zwischen 180-250€ und die sind der aller lezte dreck, wenn die überhaupt 10tkm halten hat man viel glück gehabt. Von sowas kann man nur eines halten, vieeeeel abstand.



Ach da hat jemand Erfahrung mit TA-Technix Fahrwerken? Würde mich mal interessieren was so die Defekte waren die du kennst. Weil wir haben die Fahrwerke bei einigen Kundenfahrzeugen verbaut und die sind zum Teil schon 50.000 Kilometer gefahren und haben noch keine Probleme. Also würde mich mal deine Erfahrungen da doch sehr interessieren. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da ist jedes Seirenfahrwerk in jeder Fahrsituration schneller!  Ich würd das schnellstens auf Original zurückbauen.


 
Das ist interessant, scheinst ja auch viel Erfahrung mit den TA-Technix Fahrwerken zu haben, wenn du sogar weißt das ein Serienfahrwerk schneller ist. Bei wievielen Autos hast du das getestet um die Aussage zu treffen? 

Also ich persönlich halte von den ganzen billig Fahrwerken auch nicht soviel. Aber absoluter Schrott oder gar gefährlich sind die TA-Technix´s Fahrwerke nun wirklich nicht. Das sie so günstig sind hat einige andere Gründe, aber die brauche ich scheinbar gar nicht zu erklären bei den ganzen Experten die hier sitzen. Die Fahrwerke kommen von der Qualität natürlich nicht an die H&R, D2 oder K-Sport Fahrwerke ran, sind aber trotzdem um längen besser als der Serienkrempel der in so manchem Koffer verbaut ist. Unsere Kunden fahren wie gesagt zum Teil auch die Fahrwerke und da hat bisher keiner Probleme.


----------



## >ExX< (28. Oktober 2013)

Also ich komme ja auch vom Land, aber das bringt einem halt alles nichts wenn man keinen Hof hat wo man einfach mal so fahren und schrauben kann.

Also das Fahrwerk war so tief eingestellt dass es gerade noch Tüv konform war


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich halte auch nix von solchen Fahrwerken. Dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben um was vernünftiges zu haben 
Z.B. Bilstein oder KW, wo man auch eine Verbesserung merkt und das Fahrwerk nicht nur härter als ein Serien FW ist.
Btw. H&R hat auch schlechte Fahrwerke im Angebot.
Bei mir wird im nächsten Auto wahrscheinlich ein KW V3 verbaut. Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist das ja ganz gut.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Oktober 2013)

@Riverna:
Langt dir folgendes als Begründung?
ca. 180€ für 4x Federn + 4x Däpfer/Gewinde + Zubehör / Kleinteile ist mir, bei einem solch wichtigen Bauteil wie dem Fahrwerk einfach nicht geheuer.
Vor allem wenn ich sehe, dass ich bei meinem Ibi für einen Federnsatz eines Markenherstellers (KW, Eibach, H&R) schon bei dem Preis bin.

Ich bin kein Schrauber und kein Bastler, Tuner oder Mechaniker - kann technisch dazu nichts sagen.
Aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir: 180€ für nen Gewindefahrwerk => Finger weg.

Wenn dir das als Begründung nicht reicht und du ne wissenschaftliche Abhandlung wünschst => Pech gehabt


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2013)

Gleich was richtiges kaufen. So wie ich. Dann muss man auch nix mit irgendwelchen Nachrüstfahrwerken flickschustern. So einfach ist das.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir: 180€ für nen Gewindefahrwerk => Finger weg.




Da sind ja selbst einfache Tieferlegungsfedern teurer... o.O


----------



## Murdoch (28. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gleich was richtiges kaufen. So wie ich. Dann muss man auch nix mit irgendwelchen Nachrüstfahrwerken flickschustern. So einfach ist das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nicht jeder kann so ein "richtiges" auto wie du fahren. 

Also Tieferlegungsfedern zb von eibach etc. Bekommt man schon für den Preis. 

Du übertreibst ein bisschen, warum ist nur die frage.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab nen KW inox V1 in meinem drin und selbst das hat schon 1100 gekostet... kann mir nicht vorstellen das man für 250 euro was halbwegs brauchbares bekommt!?!? Hört sich für mich nach "jing-ling" an. Gibt es zu denen einen Test? oder irgendwas womit man eventuell den niedrigen Preis nachvollziehen kann?

@Riverna: Viele Möglichkeiten um Kosten einzusparen gibt es da nicht... entweder die haben an den Materialien und somit an der Qualtität gesparrt oder die haben ein revolutionäres Produktionsverfahren das so eine günstige herrstellung ermöglicht


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann so ein "richtiges" auto wie du fahren.
> 
> Also Tieferlegungsfedern zb von eibach etc. Bekommt man schon für den Preis.
> 
> Du übertreibst ein bisschen, warum ist nur die frage.



Sollte jetzt auch nicht überheblich klingen. Ich bin nur kein Fan von Bastellösungen. Da lasse ich es lieber sein.


----------



## dekay55 (28. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ach da hat jemand Erfahrung mit TA-Technix Fahrwerken? Würde mich mal interessieren was so die Defekte waren die du kennst. Weil wir haben die Fahrwerke bei einigen Kundenfahrzeugen verbaut und die sind zum Teil schon 50.000 Kilometer gefahren und haben noch keine Probleme. Also würde mich mal deine Erfahrungen da doch sehr
> Das sie so günstig sind hat einige andere Gründe, aber die brauche ich scheinbar gar nicht zu erklären bei den ganzen Experten die hier sitzen.



Zu erst Riverna bitte, deine herablassende Art ist nicht grad wirklich schön. Nur weil du ein Mechantroniker bist heist das noch lange nicht das wir von tut und blasen keine ahnung haben. 

Ich habe bereits geschrieben das ich persönlich keine erfahrung habe, aber bei uns in der Community einige sind die eben damit erfahrung gemacht haben und diese auch geschildern haben, und das sind weisgott keine leuts die von nix ne ahnung haben. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde als betreiber von ner KFZ Werkstatt sicher nicht so nen krempel verkaufen, allein schon wegen meinem gewissen. Aber das muss jeder mit sich selbst vereinbaren. 

Wenn du weißt warum die dinger so billig sind, dann erkläre mal bitte.


----------



## fatlace (28. Oktober 2013)

Die fahrwerke sind schrott, die können auf der renne nix und auch auf der strasse nicht.
Ich bin die schon gefahren, das ist einfach billiger harter rotz um tief zu kommen.
Teilweise so hart auf der hinterachse das wen du bisschen schneller ums eck willst das heck tierisch nervös wird. Reicht villt jemanden der einfach nur ein tiefes auto haben will und nie ein "vernünftiges" fahrwerk gefahren ist. Aber das sind Welten zu einem vernünftigen Fahrwerk.

Da gibts wesentlich bessere alternativen die nicht ganz so teuer sind AP/DTS ist ne tochterfirma von KW, das sind praktisch KW dämpfer mit härteren federn. Kosten für son fahrwerk sind um die 500euro. Bei den brauch man sich kein kopf machen um die qualität.
Wobei mir das fahrwerk auch zu hart für den alltag war, lag aber auch daran das ich damit extremst tief gefahren bin ( 130mm tiefer) und das 45k km.

KW/Bielstein sind mit die besten allrounder, haben noch guten fahrcomfort und man hat einen guten performance gewinn. Kosten halt auch etwas mehr. 
Von den gibts dann noch richtige competition fahrwerke die nur für die renne sind.

Lustig sind immer die typen mit teuren felgen und edel gemachten autos und fahren dann solche billigen rotzfahrwerke die daus auto einfach nur tief machen und nix können.


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Oktober 2013)

Riverna.
Du bist echt ein kasper mit deiner art, gut dass du nicht mehr im luxx bist.
Dass ihr solche fahrwerke in Kundenfahrzeugen verbaut...das überzeugt nicht wirklich von eurer kompetenz.
Dieses ta technix fahrwerk ist arg am springen und hoppelt du experte.
Das fahrwerk ist totaler bullshit und nur für solche stance-styler spackos gerade gut genug um mit den Fahrzeugen die ******* von der straße zu kratzen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2013)

Naja 180 / 4 = 45 Euro pro Rad. Da kann man sich vorstellen was da für eine "Qualität" dahinter steckt. Auch als Nichtexperte so wie ich


----------



## Beam39 (28. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sich mal vor Augen führt das ich bei meinem für einen einzigen Standard-Stoßdämpfer gut 150€ zahle (Sachs oder Bilstein), kann sich ja jeder ein Bild von der "Qualität" solcher Teile machen.

Verstehe nicht wie manche Leute sich so ein Klump am Auto verbauen können..


----------



## aloha84 (28. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn sich mal vor Augen führt das ich bei meinem für einen einzigen Standard-Stoßdämpfer gut 150€ zahle (Sachs oder Bilstein), kann sich ja jeder ein Bild von der "Qualität" solcher Teile machen.
> 
> *Verstehe nicht wie manche Leute sich so ein Klump am Auto verbauen können..*




 ...nicht nur das, es gibt auch Experten die sich die tollsten teuersten Fahrwerke "drunterklemmen", aber dann nicht wissen wie man sie richtig einstellt.
....und dann haben sie im Sommer die Fliegen an der Seitenscheibe kleben, und ziehen im Winter beim geradeaus fahren 4 Spuren in den Schnee.
Und das kann man auf viele Bereiche ausbauen, am Wochende hat mir jemand erzählen wollen, dass sein CRX (Bj 87) durch den Anbau eines 350€ Krümmers + Chiptuning 50PS dazugewonnen hat, bei einem 1,6l Sauger (125PS --> 175PS)........er sollte sich am besten als Motoren-chefentwickler bei Honda bewerben.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. Oktober 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...nicht nur das, es gibt auch Experten die sich die tollsten teuersten Fahrwerke "drunterklemmen", aber dann nicht wissen wie man sie richtig einstellt.
> ....und dann haben sie im Sommer die Fliegen an der Seitenscheibe kleben, und ziehen im Winter beim geradeaus fahren 4 Spuren in den Schnee.
> Und das kann man auf viele Bereiche ausbauen, am Wochende hat mir jemand erzählen wollen, dass sein CRX (Bj 87) durch den Anbau eines 350€ Krümmers + Chiptuning 50PS dazugewonnen hat, bei einem 1,6l Sauger (125PS --> 175PS)........er sollte sich am besten als Motoren-chefentwickler bei Honda bewerben.



ich kenn mich bei honda garnicht aus... aber ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das bei einigen opel-motoren ein einbau einer ansaugbrücke ungefähr 20-30PS rausholen soll... eventuell das selbe?


----------



## aloha84 (28. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> ich kenn mich bei honda garnicht aus... aber ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das bei einigen opel-motoren ein einbau einer ansaugbrücke ungefähr 20-30PS rausholen soll... eventuell das selbe?



Krümmer + Chiptuning = 50PS.
Nichts mit Ansaug.
Das einzige was seine Karre gut kann, ist klingen wie ein Sack Nüsse und einen halben Liter Öl pro Tanfüllung saufen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. Oktober 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Krümmer + Chiptuning = 50PS.
> Nichts mit Ansaug.
> Das einzige was seine Karre gut kann, ist klingen wie ein Sack Nüsse und einen halben Liter Öl pro Tanfüllung saufen.



achso

es gibt zwar die möglichkeit bei saugern chiptuning durchzuführen... aber die kosten rechtfertigen nicht das ergebnis, in der regel nicht mehr als 15ps. Beim Krümmer ist so eine geschichte... bei turbo´s soll das bearbeiten des Krümmers richtig was bringen... aber keine 50ps eher 20.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> achso
> 
> es gibt zwar die möglichkeit bei saugern chiptuning durchzuführen... aber die kosten rechtfertigen nicht das ergebnis, in der regel nicht mehr als 15ps. Beim Krümmer ist so eine geschichte... bei turbo´s soll das bearbeiten des Krümmers richtig was bringen... aber keine 50ps *eher 20.*


 
Bei dem 50-20PS....MINUS!


----------



## dekay55 (28. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> ich kenn mich bei honda garnicht aus... aber ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das bei einigen opel-motoren ein einbau einer ansaugbrücke ungefähr 20-30PS rausholen soll... eventuell das selbe?



Nun Ansaugbrücken haben die alle  Ich bin zwar jetz auch kein Opel Spezi, aber bei den Z20LET Maschinen kann man durchaus mit Chiptuning auch genannt Phase 1 um die 20-30ps rausholen. Allerdings ist der Z20LET eh nen Turbomotor.
Beim C20XE ( 2Liter 150PS GSI Maschine ) kannst durch ne Einzeldrossel Anlage um die 30Ps rausholen, ne Einzeldrossel mit samt einstellungen kann aber auch schnell mal um die 2500€ kosten. Beim C20XE ist das eh nochmal so ne geschichte, die streuung bei den dingern war nach oben relativ offen, so kam es auch mal vor das nen GSI mit 150Ps in den papieren in wirklichkeit an die 170ps aufm Prüfstand gebracht hat. Der C20XE und der Z20LET ( der auf dem C20XE bassiert ) waren noch richtig gute Opel Motoren, vorallem der Z20LET hat ein paar feine Teile eingebaut gehabt. 

@Hannes nunja am meisten bringt Chippen eigentlich eher bei älteren Autos was, deren Kennfeld noch auf Sprit abgestimmt ist der nen niedrige Oktan wert hat. Aber 15PS das nur in verbindung mit anderen änderungen, es gibt zwar ausnahmen aber das ist nicht die regel.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Oktober 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...nicht nur das, es gibt auch Experten die sich die tollsten teuersten Fahrwerke "drunterklemmen", aber dann nicht wissen wie man sie richtig einstellt.
> ....und dann haben sie im Sommer die Fliegen an der Seitenscheibe kleben, und ziehen im Winter beim geradeaus fahren 4 Spuren in den Schnee.
> Und das kann man auf viele Bereiche ausbauen, am Wochende hat mir jemand erzählen wollen, dass sein CRX (Bj 87) durch den Anbau eines 350€ Krümmers + Chiptuning 50PS dazugewonnen hat, bei einem 1,6l Sauger (125PS --> 175PS)........er sollte sich am besten als Motoren-chefentwickler bei Honda bewerben.


 
Doch klar.. Die gehen dann zu ATU und lassen sich dann dort Spur und Sturz einstellen


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja 180 / 4 = 45 Euro pro Rad. Da kann man sich vorstellen was da für eine "Qualität" dahinter steckt. Auch als Nichtexperte so wie ich


 Und an den 45 pro Federbein hat sowohl der Händler, als auch der Hersteller noch was dran verdient. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Das  ist interessant, scheinst ja auch viel Erfahrung mit den TA-Technix  Fahrwerken zu haben, wenn du sogar weißt das ein Serienfahrwerk  schneller ist. Bei wievielen Autos hast du das getestet um die Aussage  zu treffen?


 
Bis jetzt bin ich noch kein Technix Ding gefahren. Das ist mir zu gefährlich.

Aber um das ganze mal ein "wenig" zu erläutern, muss ich ein "wenig" ausholen. Nur so am Rande erwähnt... ...meine Weisheiten kommen nicht von irgendwelchen Mechanikermärchen, ich darf mich nämlich 2. bester Kfz-Mechatroniker von NRW nennen. Normalerweise erzähle ich das nicht groß rum, denn das macht immer so einen "geh-weg-nur-ich-hab-ahnung" Eindruck. Nunja weiter im Text.

Man nimmt einen Serienwagen und baut lediglich das Serienfahrwerk aus und ein Rennfahrwerk eines Markenherstellers ein. Danach stellt man die Fahrwerksgeometrie einfach wieder auf Serienstand ein. Dann lässt man das umgebaute Fahrzeug gegen ein normales Serienauto auf einem Rundkurs fahren. Siehe da: Die Rundenzeiten sind nicht so wirklich unterschiedlich. Aber wie kommt das? Sollte das Auto mit Rennfahrwerk nicht Kreise um das Serienauto fahren?

Was macht ein Auto schnell?
- Sehr wichtig sind die Reifen und der Reifendruck. Allein nur den Reifendruck zu ändern, macht sich in der Rundenzeit bemerkbar. Breiter ist nicht immer besser. Das Fahrzeuggewicht und Antriebskonzept bestimmen die optimale Reifenbreite.
- Radlastverteilung. Das ideale Auto hat 25% Gewicht an jedem Rad. Nicht umsonst hat z.B. ein Audi S1 den Generator und Kühler im Kofferraum. Trotz Mehrgewicht ist die Verteilung besser.
- Antriebskraftverteilung. Selbst das Verbauen eines mechanischen Sperrdifferenzials kann Sekundenunterschiede bei der Rundenzeit ausmachen.
- Fahrwerkseinstellung. Äußerst schwer und Zeitaufwenig. Ein Optimum gibt es nicht. Das Fahrwerk muss auf die Fahrweise des Fahrers abgestimmt werden, nur dann ist es schnell.
- Fahrbarkeit des Autos. Hat man ein ideales Auto gebaut, was sich aber nur schwer kontrollieren lässt, kann niemand damit schnell fahren. Einfach zu fahrene Autos sind in der Regel schneller. "Idealautos" brauchen Ausnahmefahrer.
- Fahrzeuggewicht. Leichter ist besser aber an der richtigen Stelle. Erleichtert man sein Auto an der falschen Stelle, wird es unter Umständen langsamer.
- Bremsen. Heuzutage nicht mehr "so" entscheidend, da die Serienbremsen schon sehr gut geworden sind. Fährt man aber auf der Rennstrecke(auch mit Serienwagen) ist umrüsten PFLICHT. Sportbremsen bringen das Auto zwar eventuell nur in der gleichen Distanz zum stehen, wie Serienbremsen aber dafür lässt die Bremswirkung warm nicht nach. Man hat außerdem ein besseres Pedalgefühl, was SEHR WICHTIG für spätes Bremsen ist.

Befolgt man diese Punkte hat man ein Auto, was Kreise um ein Serienauto fährt. Nur das blose Umrüsten eines Fahrwerkes macht ein Auto nicht schnell. Im Gegenteil!
Diese Billigfahrwerke sind universial Fahrwerke. Die gleichen Dämpfer/Federn müssen für viele Autos benutzbar sein, sonst kann der Preis nicht gehalten werden. Teure Fahrwerke z.B. Bielstein sind nür für dieses Auto. Fahrwerke passen immer nur für dieses eine Auto. Die Dämpfer/Federn Kombination ist speziell dafür abgestimmt.

Dazu kommt auch noch wie viele Werkstätten Fahrwerke einbauen. Es tut mir ja leid das sagen zu müssen aber da ist ganz großer Pfusch am gange. Fahrwerk einbauen und einstellen für 400€ geht einfach nicht. Man kann nicht ein Fahrwerk mit anderer Fahrhöhe, anderen Dämpfungseigenschaften und anderer Federhärte auf die Seriengeometrie einstellen. Nein, nein, nein das geht nicht. Spur, Sturz, Nachlauf müssen auf das neue Fahrwerk eingestellt werden. Eventuell sollten auch noch andere Stabis dazu verbaut werden. Denn was bringt ein Sportfahrwerk, wenn die Karre noch die gleiche schreckliche Seitenneigung hat? Wenig. Leider ist diese falsche Einbaumethode sehr gängig in sehr vielen Werkstätten. Da wird sich auch so schnell nichts dran ändern, weil die Leute nicht die hohen Kosten für den richtigen Einbau bezahlen wollen.

Nun zum Fazit. Das Serienfahrwerk gegen ein Universial billigst Fahrwerk zu tauschen und es dann auch noch "wie üblich" einzubauen, macht das Auto nicht schneller. Es fühlt sich für einen Ottonormalfahrer vielleicht schneller an und er traut sich auch vielliecht damit schneller durch die Kurve zu fahren aber wenn man es gegen ein Serienfahrwerk auf Zeit fährt ist es langsamer. Es mag Ausnahmen geben, das will ich nicht bestreiten aber die Regel ist es nicht. Es ist vielleicht schwerer ein Serienfahrwerk am Limit zu bewegen, weil man dort schon sehr arg das Auto "tänzeln" lassen muss aber das heist nicht, das es deswegen langsamer ist.

Nun sind meine Fingerkuppen wund.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Oktober 2013)

Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem laufenden Thema zu tun (und ich bin auch kein ATU-Kunde), aber eure Lästereien über ATU fallen schon auf.
Wenn ich recht erinnere, hat ATU als einzige Kette beim letzten ADAC-Werkstatt-Test überhaupt bestanden.
Die Ergebnisse sämtlicher Freier Werkstätten waren unter aller Sau. Und das wo sich viele Schrauber doch für unfehlbar halten.

Nur mal so als Denkanstoß. Vielleicht gibt´s ja außerhalb des eigenen Universums auch andere fähige Leute.


----------



## roadgecko (28. Oktober 2013)

War das nicht der Test wo man den Verdacht hatte, das ATU wusste das getestet wird ? Kann aber auch im TV gewesen sein. Es war jede noch so kleine Kleinigkeit auf ca. 2 Din A4 Seiten handschriftlich vermerkt


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem laufenden Thema zu tun (und ich bin auch kein ATU-Kunde), aber eure Lästereien über ATU fallen schon auf.
> Wenn ich recht erinnere, hat ATU als einzige Kette beim letzten ADAC-Werkstatt-Test überhaupt bestanden.
> Die Ergebnisse sämtlicher Freier Werkstätten waren unter aller Sau. Und das wo sich viele Schrauber doch für unfehlbar halten.
> 
> Nur mal so als Denkanstoß. Vielleicht gibt´s ja außerhalb des eigenen Universums auch andere fähige Leute.




ATU > Amateure treiben Unfug!


----------



## roadgecko (28. Oktober 2013)

ATUnfähig.

PS: Meine mom war bei denen mal zum Licht einstellen bevor es zum TÜV ging. Jetzt ratet mal warum sie durchgefallen ist LOL.

Danach haben wird das Licht nach Augenmaß eingestellt da hat es komischerweise gepasst


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Oktober 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> ATUnfähig.
> 
> PS: Meine mom war bei denen mal zum Licht einstellen bevor es zum TÜV ging. Jetzt ratet mal warum sie durchgefallen ist LOL.
> 
> Danach haben wird das Licht nach Augenmaß eingestellt da hat es komischerweise gepasst


 
Lol

War gerade tanken. FÜR 1,39 !!!


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich halte auch nix von solchen Fahrwerken. Dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben um was vernünftiges zu haben
> Z.B. Bilstein oder KW, wo man auch eine Verbesserung merkt und das Fahrwerk nicht nur härter als ein Serien FW ist.
> Btw. H&R hat auch schlechte Fahrwerke im Angebot.
> Bei mir wird im nächsten Auto wahrscheinlich ein KW V3 verbaut. Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist das ja ganz gut.



KW hat Probleme mit ölenden Dämpfern... findet man genugen Themen zu im Internet. Also das ist dann für dich "vernünftig"? Das es bessere Fahrwerke als TA-Technix gibt ist klar, Schrott sind sie definitiv nicht. Das TA-Technix Fahrwerk wird zum Beispiel von vielen Driftteams verbaut und selbst da funktioniert es in der Regel ohne Probleme. Ganz so müllig können sie somit gar nicht sein. 



der_yappi schrieb:


> @Riverna:
> Langt dir folgendes als Begründung?
> ca. 180€ für 4x Federn + 4x Däpfer/Gewinde + Zubehör / Kleinteile ist mir, bei einem solch wichtigen Bauteil wie dem Fahrwerk einfach nicht geheuer.



Also eine besonder schlagfertige Argumentation ist das nicht. Die TA-Technix Fahrwerke kosten in der Regel keine 180Euro sondern 400Euro. Das sie nicht das non plus Ultra ist steht ausser Frage, aber Schrott sind sie nicht. Auf jedenfall sind sie besser als irgendwelche wild zusammen gewürfelten Fahrwerke wo man Dämpfer und Federn nimmt die nicht aufeinander abgestimmt sind. 



14Hannes88 schrieb:


> @Riverna: Viele Möglichkeiten um Kosten einzusparen gibt es da nicht... entweder die haben an den Materialien und somit an der Qualtität gesparrt oder die haben ein revolutionäres Produktionsverfahren das so eine günstige herrstellung ermöglicht



Und ob man da sparen kann, alleine wenn der Dämpfer nicht aus eloxiertem Aluminium ist spart man einen haufen Geld. Dazu hat man keine Uniball Domlager sondern Serienlager, die Fahrwerke sind nicht Zug und Druckverstellbar. 



dekay55 schrieb:


> Zu erst Riverna bitte, deine herablassende Art ist nicht grad wirklich schön. Nur weil du ein Mechantroniker bist heist das noch lange nicht das wir von tut und blasen keine ahnung haben.
> 
> Ich habe bereits geschrieben das ich persönlich keine erfahrung habe, aber bei uns in der Community einige sind die eben damit erfahrung gemacht haben und diese auch geschildern haben, und das sind weisgott keine leuts die von nix ne ahnung haben.
> 
> ...



Ich bin TA-Technix Fahrwerke in einigen Fahrzeugen gefahren, E36, E36, MX3, Corrado, Golf usw. Die Fahrwerke sind definitiv ok, warum sie günstiger sind als Premiumhersteller habe ich oben erwähnt. Die Teile haben ein TÜV-Zertifiziertes Gutachten, wieso soll man also ein schlechtes Gewissen haben? Sorry aber das ist doch totaler Quatsch. Meine Art ist nicht herablassend, ich finde es einfach nur nicht richtig irgendwas zu behaupten wenn man es nur vom hören sagen weiß. Nur weil der Kollege von deinem Bruder, des besten Freundes irgendwann mal irgendwo gehört hat das die Fahrwerke Mist sind... muss das nicht der Realität entsprechen. Wir haben z.B. öfters den Fall das bei KAW Fahrwerken die Feder gebrochen sind, ölende Dämpfer oder gebrochene Federn bei KW Fahrwerken usw. Trotzdem heißt das doch nicht das die ALLE Fahrwerke nun ******* sind. 

Ich selber fahre kein TA-Technix, im Gegenteil mein Fahrwerk dürfte hier im Thread so ziemlich mit das teuerste und beste sein. Darum kann ich denke ich auch schon ein wenig beurteilen in die weit die TA-Technix Teile was taufen. Das sie nicht an die Qualität und Fahrdynamik an meins rankommen habe ich auch schon bemerkt, jedoch sind sie besser als die meisten Sportfahrwerke. Die meisten hier fahren wahrscheinlich Seriendämpfer mit Tieferlegungsfedern und wollen dann ein Gewindefahrwerk schlecht reden. ICH persönlich würde niemals so ein Frankensteinfahrwerk fahren, trotzdem behaupte ich nicht es sei der letzte Mist. 



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Riverna.
> Du bist echt ein kasper mit deiner art, gut dass du nicht mehr im luxx bist.
> Dass ihr solche fahrwerke in Kundenfahrzeugen verbaut...das überzeugt nicht wirklich von eurer kompetenz.
> Dieses ta technix fahrwerk ist arg am springen und hoppelt du experte.
> Das fahrwerk ist totaler bullshit und nur für solche stance-styler spackos gerade gut genug um mit den Fahrzeugen die ******* von der straße zu kratzen.



Da spricht jemand mit Erfahrung... TA-Technix Fahrwerke haben keine Sturzverstellung und keine Uniballdomlager. Somit für die "Stance-Styler-Spackos" komplett uninteressant... aber gut lassen wir das mal.

Desweiteren werde ich mich nicht auf deine Gossensprache herablassen, dass du gerne mal ein "komisches" Verhalten an den Tag legst ist bekannt. Wenn ich micht recht entsinne bist du ja auch der Typ der seinem Nachbarn Müll ins Auto geschmissen hat nur weil er dir nicht in dein Weltbild gepasst hat. Oder waren es Pizzakartons die du ihm an die Scheiben geklebt hast? 

Hauptsache du hast im Luxx mal wieder versucht mich schlecht zu machen, das zeugt auch nicht gerade von Größe und Reife.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich noch kein Technix Ding gefahren. Das ist mir zu gefährlich.
> 
> Aber um das ganze mal ein "wenig" zu erläutern, muss ich ein "wenig" ausholen. Nur so am Rande erwähnt... ...meine Weisheiten kommen nicht von irgendwelchen Mechanikermärchen, ich darf mich nämlich 2. bester Kfz-Mechatroniker von NRW nennen. Normalerweise erzähle ich das nicht groß rum, denn das macht immer so einen "geh-weg-nur-ich-hab-ahnung" Eindruck. Nunja weiter im Text.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so 
Aber wenn die Reifen zu "gut" für das FW sind, funktioniert's auch nicht. Wenn ich z.B. an meinem Auto an der VA noch ca. -1Grad mehr Sturz hätte und ein besseres Federn und Dämpfersetting, welches insgesamt auf kurzen Stößen schneller und sensibler reagieren würde, wäre das Auto noch bedeutend schneller. Die perfekte Gewichtsverteilung is ja vorhanden, was man besonders im Regen und im Schnee merkt. Bei Trockenheit geht er eher in Richtung Untersteuern, aufgrund des sehr geringen Sturzes an der VA. Erst wenn der Luftdruck an VA und HA perfekt ist, wird's noch leicht besser.


----------



## fatlace (28. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich selber fahre kein TA-Technix, im Gegenteil mein Fahrwerk dürfte hier im Thread so ziemlich mit das teuerste und beste sein.



aus reinem interesse welches fährst du?

ich kenne jetzt auch kein richtiges driftteam das solche fahrwerke fährt. dort ist TEIN und K sport/D2(sind komplett die gleichen fahrwerke) oft vertreten


----------



## Beam39 (28. Oktober 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem laufenden Thema zu tun (und ich bin auch kein ATU-Kunde), aber eure Lästereien über ATU fallen schon auf.
> Wenn ich recht erinnere, hat ATU als einzige Kette beim letzten ADAC-Werkstatt-Test überhaupt bestanden.
> Die Ergebnisse sämtlicher Freier Werkstätten waren unter aller Sau. Und das wo sich viele Schrauber doch für unfehlbar halten.
> 
> Nur mal so als Denkanstoß. Vielleicht gibt´s ja außerhalb des eigenen Universums auch andere fähige Leute.


 
Ich ließ meinen Dicken bei ATU um Kältemittel auffüllen zu lassen. "Kein Problem" hieß es ich solle in einer Stunde wiederkommen. 1 Stunde später kam ich, sah mein Auto auf dem Hof stehen und dachte mir "wunderbar". Gehe rein will zahlen sagt der Herr am Schalter ganz trocken "Ah stop, das war das Auto bei dem wir die Motorhaube nicht aufbekommen haben" ich stand nur mit großen Augen da und fragte ihn ob das jetzt nen Scherz oder sein kompletter Ernst seie.. Als ich merkte das ers tatsächlich ernst meint gingen wir gemeinsam zum Auto, zog den Hebel von Innen, sah den Hebel nicht.. Ok dachte ich mir kann vorkommen das der irgendwo klemmt, hob die Motorhaube ruckartig an und siehe da der Griff kam zum vorschein und die Motorhaube war offen.

Ich bin echt nicht jemand der verallgemeinert und Leuten Unfähigkeit vorwirft, aber bei der Sache musste ich mir an Kopf greifen.. Das war auch meine erste und letzt Erfahrung mit ATU.. Es mag sein das da wirklich Leute sind die was drauf haben, nur werden die ersticken bei dem Haufen Inkompetenz.

@*TheBadFrag* 
Ne kurze Frage: Wie wird man 2. bester Mechaniker eines Bundeslandes? Gibts da spezielle Wettkämpfe? Falls ja son Link wär mal cool, höre ich nämlich zum ersten mal  Aber man lernt ja nie aus 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/101434-thebadfrag.html


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> aus reinem interesse welches fährst du?



Fährt er nicht ein GTS Performance oder wie das heisst?


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da spricht jemand mit Erfahrung... TA-Technix Fahrwerke haben keine Sturzverstellung und keine Uniballdomlager. Somit für die "Stance-Styler-Spackos" komplett uninteressant... aber gut lassen wir das mal.
> 
> Desweiteren werde ich mich nicht auf deine Gossensprache herablassen, dass du gerne mal ein "komisches" Verhalten an den Tag legst ist bekannt. Wenn ich micht recht entsinne bist du ja auch der Typ der seinem Nachbarn Müll ins Auto geschmissen hat nur weil er dir nicht in dein Weltbild gepasst hat. Oder waren es Pizzakartons die du ihm an die Scheiben geklebt hast?
> 
> Hauptsache du hast im Luxx mal wieder versucht mich schlecht zu machen, das zeugt auch nicht gerade von Größe und Reife.


 
Aber es zeugt von größe und reife, wenn man dem Mod eines forums ne nachricht schickt, weil man geärgert wird und wenn man sowieso aus dem forum gebannt oder gelöscht wurde und trotzdem drin weiterrumschnüffelt?
Deswegen auch mein Kommentar letztens, dass tote User weiterhin tot sein sollten.

Ich wurde mal aus einem Forum gebannt und bei einem anderen forum bin ich einfach gegangen und hab denen ne schöne Nachricht hinterlassen, denkste ich guck in die foren noch rein?
Nein, das Thema ist abgehakt und interessiert mich auch nicht, was die anderen über mich sagen.

Und nein, ich mache niemanden schlecht, ich fördere nur leute, die Bullshit erzählen und schlag dann auch einfach einen ganz anderen ton an und hau denen dann auch diese "Gossensprache" an den Kopf.

Du kannst jederzeit mit mir normal reden, ich hab dir damals auch ganz normal Auskunft über die Touristenfahrten auf der Nordschleife gegeben, als du gefragt hast.
Nur bei leuten die auf Teufel komm raus auf ihre falsche Meinung beharren, da bekomm ichs kotzen.

Da diese Diskussion zu nichts führt...
Diskussion beendet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @*TheBadFrag*
> Ne kurze Frage: Wie wird man 2. bester Mechaniker eines Bundeslandes? Gibts da spezielle Wettkämpfe? Falls ja son Link wär mal cool, höre ich nämlich zum ersten mal  Aber man lernt ja nie aus


Als erstes muss man bei der Gesellenprüfung besser als 2 abgeschnitten haben. Dann wird man von der Kammer eingeladen am kammerinternen Ausscheidungswettbewerb teilzunehmen. Wenn man auf Kammerebene gewinnt, schickt einen die Handwerkskammer weiter auf Landesebene. Dann tritt man gegen die Besten aus seinem Bundesland an. Wenn man da weiterkommen möchte, dann braucht man schon ein "wenig" mehr als das übliche Berufsschulwissen. Wenn man da nicht wirklich seinen Job liebt und sich wirklich für das Thema interessiert, dann kann man das vergessen.

Da gibts z.B. Aufgaben: Kunde beanstandet, dass das Fahrzeug im kalten Zustand ruckelt und wenig Leistung hat. Dann steht da ein Auto, ein Diagnosetester und man hat 20 Minuten für Fehlersuche. In den 20 Minuten muss man dann komplett seinen Befund dokumentieren und einen Reparaturweg festlegen. Manchmal sind auch mehrere Fehler drin. Da gibts nur solche "Härtefälle" von Aufgaben. Leider hab ich "nur" den 2. gemacht aber immerhin.

Das lustige war das ich bei Daimler arbeite und vor dem Wettbewerb noch nie einen Zahnriemen gewechselt hatte. Da auf dem Wettbewerb kam dann auch die Aufgabe, dass man einen Zahnriemen an so nem Pumpe Düse TDI von VW wechseln sollte. Wieder in 20 Minuten. Zu meinem eigenen erstaunen hab ich das aber geschafft.

Geil war auch der Bora, wo die elektrischen Sachen im Innenraum nicht mehr so funktionieren, wie sie sollten. Das Bordnetzsteuergerät hatte bestimmt 20 Fehler gespeichert aber der echte Grund war ein wackliger in einer Masseleitung zum Steuergerät. Die Säcke machen es einem echt nicht leicht. 

Puh Links... Hab ich jetzt so nix griffbereit. Auf der Seite der Handwerkskammer oder z.B. vom BBZ Arnsberg müsste aber was stehen. Im BBZ Arnsberg war der NRW-Wettbewerb 2012.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> ATU > Amateure treiben Unfug!


 Austauschen Testen Ups! kaputt gemacht 
Auto Terrorisierendes Ungeziefer

Naja Schluss damit. Sind ja nicht alle ATU Werkstätten böse!


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Oktober 2013)

BadFrag

das klingt ja mal interessant mit den Wettkämpfen 
Stell mir das gerade schön militärisch vor 

Ach..so schlimm ist ATU nicht.. diese Simple Fix Kennzeichenhalter haben die immer und ne schöne Packung Gummibärchen dazu 


Ach.. ich brauch ne karre fürn Winter..
Kombi, benziner, mind. 150ps, eher lieber 200ps - Budget maximal 2000€ für ein technisch gutes Auto.
Jemand ne Idee?
bin aktuell ohne auto


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Ach.. ich brauch ne karre fürn Winter..
> Kombi, benziner, mind. 150ps, eher lieber 200ps - Budget maximal 2000€ für ein technisch gutes Auto.
> Jemand ne Idee?


 500000 km? 
Irgendwie nen alter Audi 100 oder sowas... Mit Allrad zum Schnee schieben.

...warum fährst du dein Auto nicht im Winter? Irgendwie hab ich dieses Winterautokonzept noch nicht so durchschaut...


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Oktober 2013)

ich erweiter mal meine Anforderungen...
Kein BMW und kein VAG, wenn VAG...Passat W8 oder Audi RS4 B5.

Sprit ist auch fast egal, mein BMW und mazda werden eifnach betankt, wenn der sprit alle ist ^^

Laufleistung ist egal.. sollte nur technisch in ordnung sein.

sowat!
damit die ganzen Ökos nachts in ihr kissen Heulen!

Klick mir!


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2013)

Der gute W210.  Wenn der Vorderachsträger noch da ist, kann man sowas durchaus kaufen. Der 113er Motor macht eigendlich keine Probleme, wenn die Riemenscheibe noch heile ist.  Auf jeden Fall mal Öldeckel aufmachen. Wenn man da vor lauter Ölkohle nichts mehr reinfüllen kann, stehen lassen. Bei denen wird gern mal der Ölwechsel sein gelassen, da doch eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Öl reinpasst.


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Oktober 2013)

häßlich wie die nacht das ding, schaut aber gemütlich aus das ding und dass da nen v8 mit 280ps drunter sitzt, erwartet auch fast keiner.
nen w124 möcht ich nicht gerne kaputt fahren.

seit meinem Audi A6 schau ich immer bissl genauer..
nicht das wieder nach 500km mit nem Motorschaden da stehe


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja das ist übel.

Ansonsten einfach schauen ob du ein Fahrzeug von einem Händler bekommt. Der muss 1 Jahr Gewährleistung drauf geben, egal wieviel KM der Bock hat und wie alt der ist. Bei Verkauf von Gebrauchtfahrzeugen von Händler nach Privat gilt immer 1 Jahr. Darum kann sich der Händler nur drücken, wenn er das Fahrzeug nur an einen anderen Händler verkauft. Motorschaden nach 500 km kein Problem, neue Maschine wird bezahlt.

Erwarte dir aber nicht zu viel von dem V8. Ja der hat 8 Pötte aber der ist kein wirklicher Rennmotor. Ist eher was zum cruisen.

Hässlich von außen ist ja eigendlich kein Problem. Man sitzt ja drin.


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Oktober 2013)

ja.. den audi hatte ich damals vom Händler, klage eingereicht und vor dem Amtsgericht Münster gewonnen - ca. 10.000€ schuldete er mir dann am ende mit Betriebsausfall und so weiter...
und was macht er? meldet insolvenz an.

Ich brauch nen wagen, weil ich aktuell nur mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin, zu meiner Halle komm ich schon irgendwie, daheim stehen immer noch 3 andere Autos, wenn man sich abspricht ist alles kein Problem, aber ein eigenes ist doch irgendwie schöner.

Mein MX5 NA steht seit August abgemeldet in der halle und wird zum teil restauriert und anschließend neulackiert, damit der erstmal wieder schön da steht um den vllt zu verkaufen oder einfach bis zur H-Zulassung zu behalten.
Mein BMW e36 328i Touring ist zwar noch angemeldet, aber die Batterie ist platt und springt nicht an. Hatte jetzt damit keinen Stress, steht seit ca. nem Monat rum und ich bin nur noch mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs.
Der BMW soll in richtung 240-250ps gehen.

Und ganz vllt. hab ich bald noch nen Civic EG mit K20 Swap  Mein Mitmieter von der halle schuldet mir 3 Monatsmieten, dann behalt ich den Honda einfachmal ein


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (29. Oktober 2013)

Es geht doch nichts gegen einen guten alten Audi 5 Zylinder turbo  leg dir doch so einen zu. findest du in jeder form und Größe der Karosse.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich kenne jetzt auch kein richtiges driftteam das solche fahrwerke fährt.



Ziemlich alle die einen E36 oder E30 im Drift fahren. Unser Trainings E36 hat das z.B. unser E30 hingegen hat ein KW. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Fährt er nicht ein GTS Performance oder wie das heisst?



Im Daily ist das GTS verbaut. Das ist aber nicht sonderlich teuer, dass kostet auch nur 700Euro.



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Und ganz vllt. hab ich bald noch nen Civic EG mit K20 Swap  Mein Mitmieter von der halle schuldet mir 3 Monatsmieten, dann behalt ich den Honda einfachmal ein


 
Komisch letztens war es noch ein ITR Motor...


----------



## dekay55 (29. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ziemlich alle die einen E36 oder E30 im Drift fahren. Unser Trainings E36 hat das z.B. unser E30 hingegen hat ein KW.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Daily ist das GTS verbaut. Das ist aber nicht sonderlich teuer, dass kostet auch nur 700Euro.


 
 

Also bei uns in der Community ( und wir haben extra eine Motorsport abteilung, da sind nicht nur 2-3 Motorsportler sondern an die 50-60 ) und KEINER KEIN EINZIGER faehrt nen TA Technix, okay halt 2 waren da mal, einer der Slalom faehrt und einer der Drift faehrt, und beide aussagen sind die gleichen, die hatten noch nie so ein beschissenes Fahrverhalten mit den TA TECHNIX, ich würds ja gern mal verlinken, geht nur nicht weil die Motorsport Abteilung für Gaeste und normaluser gesperrt ist, und da wirklich nur User reinkommen die nachweisen können das sie im Motorsport aktiv sind ( und ich weil ich dort Mod bin ) Und ich möchte nochmal betonen das wir kein kleines Forum sind, sondern einer der grösten wenn nicht sogar die größte E30 Community in Deutschland sind


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2013)

Dann nenn mir doch mal die bei euch angemeldeten E30/E36 Driftteams... JETZT bin ich mal gespannt.
Ich werde aber nun die Diskussion einstellen, behauptet ruhig weiter das die Fahrwerke der letzte Mist sind... ich weiß es zum Glück aus eigener Erfahrung besser. Sie sind ok, nicht perfekt aber definitiv weit entfernt von Müll.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. Oktober 2013)

Mal was anderes: Ich hab seit dem Wochenende nun mein BSR optiflow-kit verbaut. Bin ziemlich begeistert von dem Ergebnis, irgendwie zieht er jetzt besser. Kann jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen teilen?

Normalerweise sagt man, dass der originale Luftfilter verbaut bleiben sollte, da sonst zuviel warme motorluft angesaugt wird. Bei orginalen Luftfilterkasten waren aber zwei halterungen abgebrochen und da musste vorübergehend ein K&N-Pilz rein... beim beschleunigen hatte man dann immer so komische Vibrationen, da der K&N nur eine lumpige Halterung hat, somit hat er die Vibrationen immens verstärkt. Nachdem ich das BSr eingebaut habe, beschleunigt er wieder schön ruhig


----------



## Zoon (29. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Der C20XE und der Z20LET ( der auf dem C20XE  bassiert ) waren noch richtig gute Opel Motoren, vorallem der Z20LET hat  ein paar feine Teile eingebaut gehabt.


 
Dier 16V wurde ja mit Cosworth entwickelt. Wie viele feine Teile damals, z.B 2.3 / 2.5 16V von Mercedes im 190er.



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> ich erweiter mal meine Anforderungen...
> Wenn VAG...Passat W8


 
Ernsthaft?  Wenn an der Klitsche was ist wo wegen jedem Pups der Motor raus muss,  viel Spass. Zudme diese Passat Serie basierend auf den alten A4 die  somit die gleichen Schmerzen mit den vorderen Achsträgern, Querlenkern  hat - was mit so nem dicken Motor drin noch potenziert wird. Klar ist  der W8 selten würd ich mir aber nur im Sammlerzustand in die Garage  stellen als Dailydriver wärs mir zu kostspielig. 

Ein Audi 100  oder 80 schön vollverzinkt als Quattro. oder Subaru wären das Winterauto  schlechthin. Die drehen im Schnee selbst Kreise um 90% der heutigen  Schönwetter SUV`s 

W210?  Blos nicht von der ersten Serie, qualitativ nicht Mercedes - würdig und  den Dingern kann man beim Rosten zusehen (genauso wie C Klasse aus der  Zeit)...


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Komisch letztens war es noch ein ITR Motor...



Schau mal in welchen autos der k20 verbaut wurde.
Honda integra dc5 type r ist kein itr mit k20 motor oder was?

@zoon
Sowas ist mir egal, der wagen sollte technisch in ordnung sein, um mich übern winter zu bringen


----------



## dekay55 (29. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dier 16V wurde ja mit Cosworth entwickelt. Wie viele feine Teile damals, z.B 2.3 / 2.5 16V von Mercedes im 190er.



OMG mir ist da gestern ein fehler unterlaufen, ich mein natürlich nicht den Z20LET sondern den C20LET, der Z20LET ist ja schon bassierens auf den EcoTec Motoren und nichtmal annähernd so gut wie der Z20LET 

Der C20LET wurde aber nicht komplett von Cosworth, sondern nur der Zylinderkopf ist von Cosworth, Im block selbst sind Mahle Kolben verbaut, und noch so ein paar kleine feinheiten.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Oktober 2013)

Weil hier ja letztens das Thema mit dem Beschleunigungsstreifen diskutiert wurde, gestern ne tolle Situation gehabt:

Autobahneinfahrt, ein Golf 5 (Frau ) vor mir und 1 Auto hinter mir. Alle fangen an zu beschleunigen, von links kommen 2 LKW' s die aber auf dem Weg zur mittleren Spur waren, der Beschleunigungsstreifen musste ergo voll ausgereizt werden. Ich mich also bereitgemacht zum einscheren, genau in dem Moment geht die Alte vor mir volle Rotze in die Eisen weil der Beschleunigungsstreifen fast(!) zuende ging!!!!! Zum Glück hatte ich den nötigen Abstand und Platz und konnte auf die linke Spur..

Ich hätte dem Weib in dem Moment jegliche Zähne aus dem Mund hauen können.. Ich verstehs einfach nich wie man auf so eine Idee kommen kann. Solchen Leuten gehört doch der Schein entzogen..


----------



## keinnick (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich versteh ehrlich nicht, wie man sich darüber so aufregen kann. Wenn Du genug Sicherheitsabstand hattest, wo war das Problem? Dass Du bremsen musstest? Leuten die anderen im Straßenverkehr die Zähne raus schlagen möchten oder mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand hauen sobald sie eine Frau am Steuer sehen, denen sollte man eher den Schein entziehen... aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## watercooled (29. Oktober 2013)

Nee er regt sich drüber auf das jemand überhaupt auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen bremst.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Oktober 2013)

Ist auch total bescheuert, wenn man keine Chance hat auf die Bahn zu kommen dann muss man wohl oder übel paar meter über den standstreifen fahren, sofern der frei ist.
und dann zusehen dass man zügig auf die rechte spur kommt.

und wenn die lkw´s doch schon richtung mitte waren versteh ich das aber auch nicht, dann hat die ihren FS wohl im Lotto gewonnen


----------



## Beam39 (29. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich versteh ehrlich nicht, wie man sich darüber so aufregen kann. Wenn Du genug Sicherheitsabstand hattest, wo war das Problem? Dass Du bremsen musstest? Leuten die anderen im Straßenverkehr die Zähne raus schlagen möchten oder mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand hauen sobald sie eine Frau am Steuer sehen, denen sollte man eher den Schein entziehen... aber nur meine Meinung


 
Worüber ich mich aufrege? Wie man so Rücksichtslos autofahren kann! Man muss doch denken bevor man handelt, und wenn ich auf nem Beschleunigungs(!!!)streifen fahre, muss mir doch im klaren sein das hinter mir Autos sind die grade stark Beschleunigen und ich die in eine brenzlige Situation bringe wenn ich der Meinung bin voll Bremsen zu müssen! 

Aus Angst vor der Polizei das sie einen anhalten weil man auf dem  Standstreifen gefahren ist um keinen Unfall zu provozieren der  entstanden wäre hätte man auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen gebremst?

Ein Standstreifen soll füt Notfälle genutzt werden, und wenn da grade kein Fahrzeug in absehbarer Ferne steht dann kann ich den doch bedenklos benutzen anstatt in die Bremsen zu steigen und für eine Katastrophe zu sorgen!

Und wenn ein Mensch nicht dazu fähig ist in solchen Momenten klar zu denken und besonders zu handeln dann wird er andere Verkehrsteilnehmer noch öfter in schwierige Situationen bringen, genau aus diesem Grund gehört solchen Leuten der Schein abgezogen.

Was meinst du wieviele Unfälle aufgrund solcher rücksichtslosen Idioten passieren, wo dann auch teilweise Menschen schwer verletzt werden oder gar sterben!

Bist anscheinend noch nie in solch eine Situation geraten sonst hättest du verstanden worums mir geht. H

auptsache Moralapostel gespielt


----------



## keinnick (29. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hauptsache Moralapostel gespielt


 
Nö, ich habe aber, scheinbar im Gegensatz zu Dir, kein Problem damit auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen angemessen zu fahren und meinem Vordermann nicht in den Kofferraum zu kriechen. Zur Not stoppe ich dort auch weils es vor mir nicht mehr weitergeht weil mein Vordermann nicht einfädeln konnte (ja so etwas gibts auch ab und an mal, je nach Situation). Du würdest wahrscheinlich aussteigen und dem Vordermann die Zähne ausschlagen 

Und die _"Was meinst du wieviele Unfälle aufgrund solcher rücksichtslosen Idioten passieren, wo dann auch teilweise Menschen schwer verletzt werden oder gar sterben!-Keule" _kannst Du stecken lassen. Mit genug Sicherheitsabstand fährst Du auch nicht auf wenn jemand unverhofft bremst. Auch nicht auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen. Bei manchen Leuten habe ich echt den Eindruck es ist ein Wettkampf als erster auf der AB zu sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mich Beam nur anschließen. Auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen anhalten ist so ziemlich das dümmste was man machen kann, zumindest, wenn ein freier Standstreifen vorhanden ist.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Beam nur anschließen. Auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen anhalten ist so ziemlich das dümmste was man machen kann, zumindest, wenn ein freier Standstreifen vorhanden ist.


 
Soweit ich weiß ist sogar strafbar und wird mit punkten/Geldstrafe geahndet...

@Keinnick: erzähle du mir mal bitte wie das in der stadt gehen soll? Ich meine Sicherheitsabstand hin oder her... leider fahren nicht alle so vorbildlich wie du. Lass es mal so sein das du bremst weil du siehst das die vor dir bremst... und hinter dir kommt einer der es nicht sieht oder einfach nicht soviel abstand hat... was dann? Dann helfen dir deine ratschläge nicht viel weiter...


----------



## keinnick (29. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> @Keinnick: erzähle du mir mal bitte wie das in der stadt gehen soll? Ich meine Sicherheitsabstand hin oder her... leider fahren nicht alle so vorbildlich wie du. Lass es mal so sein das du bremst weil du siehst das die vor dir bremst... und hinter dir kommt einer der es nicht sieht oder einfach nicht soviel abstand hat... was dann? Dann helfen dir deine ratschläge nicht viel weiter...


 
Und dann? Hab ich die Wahl meinem Vordermann draufzufahren oder auf gut Glück nach links einzuscheren, damit mir niemand hinten drauf fährt? Mir soll es egal sein, im Straßenverkehr kann ich eh nur eins beeinflussen und das ist mein eigenes Auto. Hier im Forum kann man viel hin und her philosophieren aber ich weiß, dass ich seit 15 Jahren unfallfrei fahre und das auch weil ich mir so eine Verhaltensweise und so ein Aggressionspotential wie von Beam39 beschrieben, bereits nach den ersten x-tausend km abgewöhnt habe.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. Oktober 2013)

dann lass ihn doch aggressiv sein... mal ein bisschen abragen hat noch niemanden geschadet


----------



## Beam39 (29. Oktober 2013)

Nur gut das du überlesen hast das ich - Gott sei Dank - den nötigen Sicherheitsabstand hatte.


----------



## keinnick (29. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nur gut das du überlesen hast das ich - Gott sei Dank - den nötigen Sicherheitsabstand hatte.


 
Nein, hab ich nicht. Darum fragte ich auch eingangs: "Wenn Du genug Sicherheitsabstand hattest, wo war das Problem? Dass Du bremsen musstest?"

Ich verstehe darum nicht was genau daran nun so schlimm war. Du hattest genug Abstand, es bestand keine Gefahr, so what?!


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Oktober 2013)

Es ist einfach nervig, wenn jemand vor dir unnötig bremst, darum geht es doch grob.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich nicht. Darum fragte ich auch eingangs: "Wenn Du genug Sicherheitsabstand hattest, wo war das Problem? Dass Du bremsen musstest?"
> 
> Ich verstehe darum nicht was genau daran nun so schlimm war. Du hattest genug Abstand, es bestand keine Gefahr, so what?!


 
Nochmal für dich: Es wurde auf einem - ich wiederhole - Beschleunigungsstreifen gebremst! Stell dir mal vor der Kerl hinter mir hätte nicht genügend Abstand zu mir gehabt, dann wäre er in mein Auto reingedonnert weil eine Person der Meinung war - ich wiederhole - auf einem Beschleunigungsstreifen bremsen zu müssen obwohl sie einfach hätte geradeaus fahren können! 

Dann wäre die fähige Dame mit höchstens einem blauen Auge davongekommen, ich allerdings hätte im besten Fall nen kaputtes Auto und den daraus resultierenden Stress, der Fahrer hinter mir hätte ebenso ein kaputtes Auto + noch viel viel größeren Stress, und das alles nur weil jemand der Meinung war - ich wiederhole - auf einem Beschleunigungsstreifen zu bremsen.

Man muss auch mal das "was wäre wenn" berücksichtigen. Wäre ja schlimm wenn sich jeder auf die Unfehlbarkeit des nächsten verlassen würde im Verkehr.


----------



## keinnick (29. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich: Es wurde auf einem - ich wiederhole - Beschleunigungsstreifen gebremst! Stell dir mal vor der Kerl hinter mir hätte nicht genügend Abstand zu mir gehabt, dann wäre er in mein Auto reingedonnert weil eine Person der Meinung war - ich wiederhole - auf einem Beschleunigungsstreifen bremsen zu müssen obwohl sie einfach hätte geradeaus fahren können!
> 
> Dann wäre die fähige Dame mit höchstens einem blauen Auge davongekommen, ich allerdings hätte im besten Fall nen kaputtes Auto und den daraus resultierenden Stress, der Fahrer hinter mir hätte ebenso ein kaputtes Auto + noch viel viel größeren Stress, und das alles nur weil jemand der Meinung war - ich wiederhole - auf einem Beschleunigungsstreifen zu bremsen.
> 
> Man muss auch mal das "was wäre wenn" berücksichtigen. Wäre ja schlimm wenn sich jeder auf die Unfehlbarkeit des nächsten verlassen würde im Verkehr.



Ja, ist ok. Ich bin still und Du hast Recht  Aber insgesamt, bitte nichts für ungut


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir nun erst mal neue Leuchten für den Winter bestellt. Mal gucken wie die so sind und wie lang die halten 
Diese sind's: http://www.amazon.de/Philips-12972XVS2-X-treme-Vision-Scheinwerferlampe/dp/B00440CWCG


----------



## Verminaard (29. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> W210?  Blos nicht von der ersten Serie,  qualitativ nicht Mercedes - würdig und  den Dingern kann man beim Rosten  zusehen (genauso wie C Klasse aus der  Zeit)...



Meinst du die Dinger wo die Federn vorne rausfallen?

Ist mir letzte Woche auf der Bundesstraße bei 105km/h (laut Tacho) passiert.
Glueck gehabt weil absolut keine Verkehr auf der Gegenspur und hinter mir war.
Wahrscheinlich auch richtig reagiert. 
Mir ist nur viel spaeter bewusst geworden, was passieren haette koennen.
5 Minuten zuvor war ich noch auf der Autobahn mit ca 140/150 unterwegs.
Wenn da so ein Ding rausfaellt und in den Verkehr hinein, oder man reagiert falsch...

Der Besitzer war zwar nicht sonderlich erfreut, aber ziehmlich erleichtert, das "nur" die Feder weg ist.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab mir nun erst mal neue Leuchten für den Winter bestellt. Mal gucken wie die so sind und wie lang die halten
> Diese sind's: http://www.amazon.de/Philips-12972XVS2-X-treme-Vision-Scheinwerferlampe/dp/B00440CWCG


 
Ich hab gerade auch den x-ten Satz Nightbreaker reingebastelt - inzwischen geht das schon in knapp ner Minute pro Seite ... Finger tun danach aber trotzdem noch weh...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Weil hier ja letztens das Thema mit dem  Beschleunigungsstreifen diskutiert wurde, gestern ne tolle Situation  gehabt:
> 
> Autobahneinfahrt, ein Golf 5 (Frau ) vor mir und 1  Auto hinter mir. Alle fangen an zu beschleunigen, von links kommen 2  LKW' s die aber auf dem Weg zur mittleren Spur waren, der  Beschleunigungsstreifen musste ergo voll ausgereizt werden. Ich mich  also bereitgemacht zum einscheren, genau in dem Moment geht die Alte vor  mir volle Rotze in die Eisen weil der Beschleunigungsstreifen fast(!)  zuende ging!!!!! Zum Glück hatte ich den nötigen Abstand und Platz und  konnte auf die linke Spur..
> 
> Ich hätte dem Weib in dem Moment  jegliche Zähne aus dem Mund hauen können.. Ich verstehs einfach nich wie  man auf so eine Idee kommen kann. Solchen Leuten gehört doch der Schein  entzogen..


 

Das HASSE ich auch wie die Pest! Die Leute versuchen sich teilweise mit weniger als 50 nach links zu ziehen! Irgendwie verstehen die nicht, dass es wesendlich einfacher ist, wenn man schneller ist. Außerdem darf man auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen rechts überholen. Es macht auch Sinn wesendlich flotter auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen zu sein, denn bremsen können die meisten Autos schneller als beschleunigen. Wenn dann mal wieder so ein unfähiger mit 50 versucht auf die Autobahn zu kommen und ich dahinter bin drück ich nochmal ordendlich das Gas durch und ordne mich dann vor ihm ein. Ich will ja nicht von einem schlafenden polnischen LKW mit 100 plattgedrückt werden, nur weil das Aloch vor mir nicht fahren kann.

Manchmal wüsch ich mir ne Riesenkeule, die gleich automatisch das andere Auto platthaut, wenn da einer mal wieder totalen Unfug veranstaltet.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab mir nun erst mal neue Leuchten für  den Winter bestellt. Mal gucken wie die so sind und wie lang die halten
> Diese sind's: http://www.amazon.de/Philips-12972XVS2-X-treme-Vision-Scheinwerferlampe/dp/B00440CWCG


 Hab ich auch bei mir drin. Bringen wirklich was! Vorallem das Fernlicht ist wesendlich besser.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2013)

Noch eine andere Frage: Es gibt ja verschiedene Nummernschild-Formen. Aktuell hab ich die Standardgröße. Gibt es auch noch etwas kleinere, da mir das normale an der neuen Front zu groß wirkt 
Ich kann mich auch noch schwach daran erinnern, dass ich damals bei meinen Aktuellen zwischen zwei Größen wählen konnte.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja gibts, aber da musst du seeeehr gute Freunde an der Zulassungstelle haben das du am Normalen KFZ so nen kleines Kuchenblech bekommst, einer bei uns in der Community hat das glück die minidinger zu bekommen, waerend andere bei uns sich die zaehne ausbeisen und kein miniblech bekommen. 
Hier mal nen bild von unserem spezi mit dem mini kennzeichen 
http://e30-talk.com/vbgarage/vbgarage.php?do=getimage&id=12137
http://e30-talk.com/vbgarage/vbgarage.php?do=getimage&id=5610
http://e30-talk.com/vbgarage/vbgarage.php?do=getimage&id=12164
http://e30-talk.com/vbgarage/vbgarage.php?do=getimage&id=12165


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2013)

So extrem braucht/geht das ja nicht. Nur, ob es ein etwas kleineres als die normalen Schilder gibt. Bei mir müssten ja auch 4 Buchstaben und 3 Zahlen drauf.
Ich hab nochmal nachgedacht und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich ein etwas kleineres wählen konnte, das aber nicht genommen habe, weil an dem Auto schon Kennzeichenhalter für das große Schild vorhanden waren.
Die sind nun aber weggefallen. Die Kennzeichen werden von jeweils 6 Neodymmagneten "festgehalten".
Ich hab keine Lust in den teuren Diffusor und in die neue Stoßstange Löcher zu bohren


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> .
> Hier mal nen bild von unserem spezi mit dem mini kennzeichen


 
Och den kenne ich . Zumindest das Auto sehe ich öfter...


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen auch so einen "Minischild"-Fan vor mir. Irgendwie hat er Probleme gehabt, dass Kennzeichen
anzubringen. Also hat er einfach 2 riesige Schrauben durchgejagt, die beide an unpassenden Stellen waren und zu
allem Überfluss auch noch rosteten.
Von weitem konnte man das Schild nicht entziffern. Erst als ich direkt hinter ihm stand, sah ich dass die "umgedrehte 3"
ein C für Chemnitz war (Schraube mittendrin) und hinten wurde so aus einer 0 eine 8.
Das den noch keiner aus dem Verkehr gezogen hat...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn dann mal wieder so ein unfähiger mit 50 versucht auf die Autobahn zu kommen und ich dahinter bin drück ich nochmal ordendlich das Gas durch und ordne mich dann vor ihm ein.


 
Genau so mache ich das auch. Dann habe ich einen Schutzschild zwischen sich und dem nachfolgendem Verkehr. Dabei sind Beschleunigungsstreifen meistens so lang, dass man auch mit einem schwach motorisiertem Auto genug Geschwindigkeit aufbauen kann, um sich und die nachfolgende nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich halte irgendwie nichts von diesen kleinen Kennzeichen, kenne auch ein paar die so rumfahren, mir persönlich gefällts nicht.

Und was aktuelles und passend zum letzten Thema: Mein Stoßdämpfer hinten rechts hat sich verabschiedet 

Hab auch schon direkt Ersatz gefunden: 2 Stoßdämpfer Dämpfer hinten Gas HA BMW 5 5er E39 | eBay



Die Frage lautet jetzt: Koni, Sachs oder Bilstein.. Verhalten die sich gleich oder gibts da unterschiede?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du nur die Dämpfer erneuerst, einfach die nehmen, die drin waren. Ist am einfachsten, passt auf jeden Fall und hat bis jetzt ja anscheinend gut funktioniert.

Da gibts so nen Spruch... nur Original ist legal!  Trifft vielleicht hier nicht ganz zu aber wollte ich irgendwie mal loswerden.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht einmal welche standardmäßig verbaut sind, weil die jetzt erst nach 250tkm den Geist aufgegeben haben, klingt unfassbar ist aber tatsächlich so  aber ich glaube Sachs müsstens sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2013)

250k km ist für heutige Fahrwerke durchaus locker möglich. Ich denke mal das es für einen BMW Händler kein Problem sein sollte die originalen rauszufinden. Kannst auch Glück haben das einer der Dämpfer noch ein Schlid hat.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Schau mal in welchen autos der k20 verbaut wurde.
> Honda integra dc5 type r ist kein itr mit k20 motor oder was?


 
Lass mich kurz überlegen... nein.! 
Für was steht wohl die 20 und wieviel Hubraum hat ein Integra?


----------



## fatlace (29. Oktober 2013)

im integra sind k20 verbaut
ein DC5 hat 2,0l und nen k20 verbaut.

du meinst sicherlich den dc2 der hat 1,8l und einen B18 verbaut

ich hab übrigens auch ein kurzes kennzeichen
3buchstaben und 2 zahlen, glaube das ist 40cm lang


----------



## dekay55 (29. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht einmal welche standardmäßig verbaut sind, weil die jetzt erst nach 250tkm den Geist aufgegeben haben, klingt unfassbar ist aber tatsächlich so  aber ich glaube Sachs müsstens sein.


 
E39 ? Standartfahrwerk ist Sachs, M Technic Fahrwerk ist von Bilstein ( B6 )


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> im integra sind k20 verbaut
> ein DC5 hat 2,0l und nen k20 verbaut.
> 
> du meinst sicherlich den dc2 der hat 1,8l und einen B18 verbaut


 
Joa stimmt, hab automatisch an DC2 gedacht. Da der DC5 für mich irgendwie ein Acura ist


----------



## Beam39 (29. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> E39 ? Standartfahrwerk ist Sachs, M Technic Fahrwerk ist von Bilstein ( B6 )


 
Sehr gut, danke. Hab also richtig vermutet.

@TheBadFrag

So richtig von Heute ist der alte Bock nich mehr, BJ. 02, und die Fahrzeuge sind bekannt für ihre anfälligen Achsbauteile, leider. Bei mir hat sich das allerdings alles in Grenzen und im normalen Verschleißbereich gehalten.


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Oktober 2013)

Und wo bleibt meine entschuldigung, riverna?
Ich hab die ganze zeit vom dc5 geredet :p muss schon lesen was ich schreibe


----------



## YuT666 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand bei unserem E46 320d FL. 

Neue Sachs Advantage Dämpfer + Eibach Sportline Federn. TÜV  ohne Mängel. Die Dekorleisten wurden fertig foliert mit Meguiar's Wraptivo in Carbon Black. Ein 2-DIN Multimedia System kam rein. Nächstes Jahr werden die eigentlich guten M68 Doppelspeiche durch RX4D in 18 Zoll ersetzt, welche neu günstig gekauft wurden. Die M-Front wird kommen. Die Drallklappen werden diese Woche noch entfernt und die Ansaugbrücke gereinigt usw...


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt meine entschuldigung, riverna?


 
Für was? Bin weder beleidigend noch ausfallend gewesen. 
Normalerweise würde ich mich entschuldigen, aber deinem Verhalten brauchst du dich nicht wundern.


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist sogar strafbar und wird mit punkten/Geldstrafe geahndet...


 
Selbst  wenns so wäre würde der Wachtmeister bestimmt mal ein Auge zudrücken  wenn man mal den Standstreifen zum Beschleunigen mitbenutzt anstatt  hinter sich ne Massenkarambolage zu verursachen. Vorallem weil der LKW  im diesem Falle sogar Platz gemacht hat was die Gute sicher nicht  bemerkt hat weil "Außenspiegel" ein Fremdwort ist......


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Selbst  wenns so wäre würde der Wachtmeister bestimmt mal ein Auge zudrücken  wenn man mal den Standstreifen zum Beschleunigen mitbenutzt anstatt  hinter sich ne Massenkarambolage zu verursachen. Vorallem weil der LKW  im diesem Falle sogar Platz gemacht hat was die Gute sicher nicht  bemerkt hat weil "Außenspiegel" ein Fremdwort ist......


 

Ich habe nicht gemeint das es strafbar ist den standstreifen mitzubenutzen... sondern wenn sie einfach auf der beschleunigungsspur bremst ist es strafbar


----------



## XE85 (30. Oktober 2013)

Also ich wage es stark zu bezweifeln dass das "bremsen" ansich auf den Beschleunigungsstreifen strafbar ist, denn was machst du wen eine Reh, ein Pannenfahrzeug, etc. am Beschleunigugsstreifen steht? Voll reindonnern weil man ja nicht bremsen darf? Wenn dann ist das behindern des Fließverkehrs (oder so ähnlich) strafbar - aber wohl kaum das bremsen per se.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also ich wage es stark zu bezweifeln dass das "bremsen" ansich auf den Beschleunigungsstreifen strafbar ist, denn was machst du wen eine Reh, ein Pannenfahrzeug, etc. am Beschleunigugsstreifen steht? Voll reindonnern weil man ja nicht bremsen darf? Wenn dann ist das behindern des Fließverkehrs (oder so ähnlich) strafbar - aber wohl kaum das bremsen per se.


 
Wie gesagt ich bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher... bin der meinung das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, finde leider den artikel nicht mehr.


----------



## XE85 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hier zB ein Fall wo das Gas geben defintiv fehl platziert war:

Verhalten auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen : volvosilke

Auch das ist interessant:

Unfall auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen wegen bremsendem Vordermann - JuraForum.de

Demzufolge (so es stimmt) ist am ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens anzuhalten wenn ein einordnen nicht möglich ist - der hintere hätte also schuld wenn er reindonnert weil der Vordermann(frau) den am Beschleunigungsstreifen folgenden Standstreifen nicht zum weiteren beschleunigen nutzt.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Oktober 2013)

Nach § 12 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 und § 18 Abs. 8 StVO ist das Halten auf Beschleunigungsstreifen unzulässig.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also ich wage es stark zu bezweifeln dass das "bremsen" ansich auf den Beschleunigungsstreifen strafbar ist, denn was machst du wen eine Reh, ein Pannenfahrzeug, etc. am Beschleunigugsstreifen steht? Voll reindonnern weil man ja nicht bremsen darf? Wenn dann ist das behindern des Fließverkehrs (oder so ähnlich) strafbar - aber wohl kaum das bremsen per se.



Bei einem reh, panne oder sonst was liegt ja ein Grund vor um zu bremsen. Selbst da muss du dich vergewissern, ob du mit deiner bremsung jemanden in gefahr bringst, also ob dein hintermann ausreichend abstand zu dir hat, sobald man dir nachweisen kann, dass du unnötig bremst, bekommst du eine teilschuld wenn dir jemand hinten reinbrät.


----------



## XE85 (30. Oktober 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nach § 12 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 und § 18 Abs. 8 StVO ist das Halten auf Beschleunigungsstreifen unzulässig.



Da übersiehst du jetzt aber einen entscheidenden Punkt:



> „_Halten_ ist eine gewollte Fahrtunterbrechung, die nicht durch die Verkehrslage oder eine Anordnung veranlaßt ist.“


Das trifft also in dem Fall nicht zu. 



> Das Haltverbot kommt daher nicht zum Tragen; ohne Legaldefinition. Beispiele sind das Warten
> 
> im Stau,
> an einer roten Ampel,
> ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, ob die Regeln inzwischen geändert wurden- meine Fahrerlaubnis ist schließlich schon ein paar Jährchen alt-
aber ich hab noch gelernt, dass man am Ende der Beschleunigungsspur anhalten muss, wenn man es bis dahin nicht geschafft hat, sich in den fließenden Verkehr einzuordnen.

Ob man sich nun daran hält oder sich auf die Kulanz der Rennleitung verlässt (die durchaus wahrscheinlich wäre) liegt ja nicht nur am Fahrer, sondern auch
am Auto und ganz wesentlich an den örtlichen Bedingungen. Als hinterer Fahrer kann ich doch gar nicht sehen, ob den Vordermann ein Hindernis auf der Standspur
zum Anhalten zwingt.

Ich würde im Notfall zwar auch lieber auf dem Standstreifen weiterfahren und ordentlich durchtreten- ob ich das mit einem 60PS Auto aber auch machen würde ... da bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Im Übrigen verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Einen Teil dieser Situationen kann man im Vorfeld entschärfen, wenn man schon auf der Auffahrt zur Autobahn genügend
Abstand zum Vordermann aufbaut und dem gar nicht erst so dicht auf die Pelle rückt- so kann man sich selbst besser auf den Verkehr auf der Autobahn konzentrieren
und muss sich nicht "krampfhaft" dem Vordermann anpassen.

Wenn alle Leute, die sich für geübte, versierte, gute Autofahrer halten einfach mehr Rücksicht auf die Ungeübten, "Dummen" und "Frauen" nehmen würden- dann wären sie wirklich gute Autofahrer.


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Bei einem reh, panne oder sonst was liegt ja ein Grund vor um zu bremsen. Selbst da muss du dich vergewissern, ob du mit deiner bremsung jemanden in gefahr bringst, also ob dein hintermann ausreichend abstand zu dir hat, sobald man dir nachweisen kann, dass du unnötig bremst, bekommst du eine teilschuld wenn dir jemand hinten reinbrät.


 
Du würdest Dich also bei einer plötzlich auftretenden Gefahrensituation (Wildwechsel z. B.) erst einmal versichern, dass Dein Hintermann genug Abstand hat, bevor Du bremst?



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Im Übrigen verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Einen Teil dieser Situationen kann man im Vorfeld entschärfen, wenn man schon auf der Auffahrt zur Autobahn genügend Abstand zum Vordermann aufbaut und dem gar nicht erst so dicht auf die Pelle rückt- so kann man sich selbst besser auf den Verkehr auf der Autobahn konzentrieren und muss sich nicht "krampfhaft" dem Vordermann anpassen.


 

Das hab ich gestern schon versucht, begreiflich zu machen aber mit der Meinung steht man hier allein auf weiter Flur.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du würdest Dich also bei einer plötzlich auftretenden Gefahrensituation (Wildwechsel z. B.) erst einmal versichern, dass Dein Hintermann genug Abstand hat, bevor Du bremst?



Ja.
Lieber nen reh aufs korn nehmen als von nem lkw aufs korn genommen zu werden.
Ich hab letztens erst  noch nen fuchs platt gefahren, kurzer blick in den rückspiegel hinter mir fuhr einer, hab keine vollbremsung gemacht. Es war nachts.

Ich provozier lieber nen wildunfall, falls der hintermann pennt und mir hinten reinfährt und das wildtier weggelaufen ist.
Dann stehen wir da. Ich behaupte da ist mir ein Elefant vors auto gelaufen und musste abbremsen und der hintermann behauptet, dass es nur ein kleines häschen war und man einfach drüber fahren soll.
Alles schon gehabt.

Wie ich bei einer anderen gefahrensituation reagieren würde weiß icb nicht.
Aber bei wild reagier ich so wie oben geschrieben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du würdest Dich also bei einer plötzlich auftretenden Gefahrensituation (Wildwechsel z. B.) erst einmal versichern, dass Dein Hintermann genug Abstand hat, bevor Du bremst?


 Normalerweise brauche ich nicht danach gucken, da ich auch permanent die Spiegel im Blick hab. Da weis ich ob ich Jemand hinter mir hab und ob der dicht auffährt. (kommt aber auf der Landstraße eigendlich nicht vor, wenn ein paar Kurven da sind)

Bremsen ist bei Wild sowieso nicht immer das Richtige. Hat man genug Platz zum Bremsen, kann man es machen, keine Frage. Meistens reicht der Bremsweg aber nicht aus. Ausweichen oder Plattfahren ist da angesagt. Ist die Gegenfahrbahn frei und einsehrbar spricht eigendlich nichts gegen ausweichen. Dabei nicht hupen, Lichthupe oder sonstigen Krach machen, damit der Tier nicht verschreckt. Meistens laufen die dann einfach so weiter, als ob nichts passiert sei.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2013)

Wenn vor mir ein Reh auf die Straße läuft und ich bremse, der hinter mir aber dann bei mir hinten reinknallt, hab ich ne teilschuld? Das ist doch schwachsinn.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

Die rede war von einer unnötigen bremsung.
So ein reh ist ja fix tot gefahren und ich bin der meinung, dass eine vollbremsung nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Normalerweise brauche ich nicht danach gucken, da ich auch permanent die Spiegel im Blick hab. Da weis ich ob ich Jemand hinter mir hab und ob der dicht auffährt. (kommt aber auf der Landstraße eigendlich nicht vor, wenn ein paar Kurven da sind)
> 
> Bremsen ist bei Wild sowieso nicht immer das Richtige. Hat man genug Platz zum Bremsen, kann man es machen, keine Frage. Meistens reicht der Bremsweg aber nicht aus. Ausweichen oder Plattfahren ist da angesagt. Ist die Gegenfahrbahn frei und einsehrbar spricht eigendlich nichts gegen ausweichen. Dabei nicht hupen, Lichthupe oder sonstigen Krach machen, damit der Tier nicht verschreckt. Meistens laufen die dann einfach so weiter, als ob nichts passiert sei.


 
Ausweichen bei Wildwechsel halte ich für keine besonders gute Idee. Woher möchtest Du wissen wohin das Tier läuft. Gut, die Gegenfahrbahn mag frei sein aber a) landest Du bei Deinem Ausweichmanöver vielleicht im Graben (Kurve?) oder b) läuft das Tier einfach in die Richtung in die Du ausweichend möchtest und Du fährst trotzdem in das Tier.... 

bei uns in der Fahrschule hieß es damals: Lenkrad gut festhalten, gerade ausfahren und stark bremsen. Andere Experimente würde ich heute auch nicht machen 




BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Die rede war von einer unnötigen bremsung.
> So ein reh ist ja fix tot gefahren und ich bin der meinung, dass eine vollbremsung nicht notwendig ist.


 
Doch, die Vollbremsung ist nötig. Ich weiß nicht ob Du schonmal gesehen hast, wie ein Auto aussieht wenn ein 100kg schweres Wildschwein einschlägt. Da möchtest Du nicht drin sitzen. Und von "fix tot gefahren" wirst Du dann auch nicht mehr reden...


----------



## winner961 (30. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ausweichen bei Wildwechsel halte ich für keine besonders gute Idee. Woher möchtest Du wissen wohin das Tier läuft. Gut, die Gegenfahrbahn mag frei sein aber a) landest Du bei Deinem Ausweichmanöver vielleicht im Graben (Kurve?) oder b) läuft das Tier einfach in die Richtung in die Du ausweichend möchtest und Du fährst trotzdem in das Tier....
> 
> bei uns in der Fahrschule hieß es damals: Lenkrad gut festhalten, gerade ausfahren und stark bremsen. Andere Experimente würde ich heute auch nicht machen


 
Bei uns in der Fahrschule hieß es Lenkrad festhalten und Gas geben


----------



## >ExX< (30. Oktober 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Fahrschule hieß es Lenkrad festhalten und Gas geben


 
Das hat ein mädel behauptet, dann haben alle gelacht


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du allein auf der fahrbahn bist kannste gern ne vollbremsung machen, entweder es passiert nichts oder du hast ein tier totgefahren. nur seh ich nen tier vorne im grill als das kleinere übel an als nen tonnenschweres auto was von hinten anrast.
Da mach ich mir um ein 100kg schweres Schwein keine gedanken.
Bei nem pferd oder so sieht das alles schon etwas anders aus.

Worum gings jetzt nochmal? Sind bissl vom thema abgekommen oder? ^^


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2013)

Es ging mir jetzt auch nicht darum, was das kleinere Übel wäre, sondern das man ne Teilschuld daran hätte, wenn einer auf ein bremsendes Fahrzeug auffährt. 

Wenn ich wegen nem Tier oder nem Gegenstand auf der Straße bremse, dann ist es doch nicht meine Aufgabe sicher zu stellen, das der hinter mir mir nicht reinfahren wird. Hält der den min. Sicherheitsabstand ein und ist nicht am träumen, kommt der i.d.R. auch vor meinem Kofferraum zum stehen. 

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Begegnung mit einem Wild, aber wenn würde ich aufjedenfall bremsen, wie stark hängt von der Situation ab, aber eins würd ich mit sicherheit nicht machen..

.. noch mehr Gas geben


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Oktober 2013)

Naja, überleg mal was da für ne Kraft wirkt, wenn da n 100kg Schwein bei 80km/h in dein Auto fliegt...
Unter der Annahme dass es in ca 0,1s passiert:
F=m*a=m*(v/t)=100kg*(22m/s / 0,1s)= 100*220 N = 22000N!
Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Haltbarkeit einer Karosserie, aber bei 22kN dürfte das eine ordentliche Beule geben...


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2013)

Naja kommt ja auch aufs Auto an, mitm Fiat Panda möchte ich keinem 100Kilo Wildschwein begegnen, jedenfalls wesentlich weniger als wenn ich nen Dodge Ram 3500 fahr


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Oktober 2013)

Als (angehender) Physiker : die Rechnung ist ja praktischerweise unabhängig von der Masse des Autos...
Alles vernünftiger Mensch: natürlich, aber ich bezweifle, dass da n RAM 3500 reicht, auch der sollte eine Riesen Beule haben...


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja kommt ja auch aufs Auto an, mitm Fiat Panda möchte ich keinem 100Kilo Wildschwein begegnen, jedenfalls wesentlich weniger als wenn ich nen Dodge Ram 3500 fahr


 
Unter dem Dodge kann das Wildschwein ja auch durchlaufen


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Als (angehender) Physiker : die Rechnung ist ja praktischerweise unabhängig von der Masse des Autos...
> Alles vernünftiger Mensch: natürlich, aber ich bezweifle, dass da n RAM 3500 reicht, auch der sollte eine Riesen Beule haben...


 
Aber die wahrscheinlichkeit, das man selbst ne Beule bekommt, ist mE beim Panda höher  



keinnick schrieb:


> Unter dem Dodge kann das Wildschwein ja auch durchlaufen


 
haha


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Es ging mir jetzt auch nicht darum, was das kleinere Übel wäre, sondern das man ne Teilschuld daran hätte, wenn einer auf ein bremsendes Fahrzeug auffährt.
> 
> Wenn ich wegen nem Tier oder nem Gegenstand auf der Straße bremse, dann ist es doch nicht meine Aufgabe sicher zu stellen, das der hinter mir mir nicht reinfahren wird. Hält der den min. Sicherheitsabstand ein und ist nicht am träumen, kommt der i.d.R. auch vor meinem Kofferraum zum stehen.
> 
> ...


 

Es mag alles richtig sein, was du sagst.
Aber ich bin nunmal viel nachts unterwegs auf landstraßen - 2 Rehe, 1 Fuchs und etliche Hasen wurde von mir der Erde nen stück näher gebracht.
Es geht im grunde so schnell, dass es eigetlich egal ist, ob du bremst oder einfach weiterrollst, tot ist das vieh doch sowieso.

Nur wenn du voll in die Bremsen trittst und du sowieso die ganze zeit 120kmh fährst, obwohl nur 100km/h erlaubt sind und einer dir im Nacken hängt und etwas drängelt, weil du mit 120km/h anscheinend nicht schnell genug bist. 
Und dieser Typ dir hinten reinfährt, das dumme tier auch noch lebend davon kommt und dann noch behauptet, dass er kein Wildtier gesehen hat, sieht das ganze etwas blöd aus. 
Beweis dochmal dass dir ein Tier vors auto laufen wollte, kannste ja bei Facebook nach dem Tier als Zeugen suchen ^^
Es ist zwar etwas weit hergeholt, aber nem Mitschüler ist das damals auf dem Schulweg passiert.

Achjo..
so nen Keiler wiegt 150-200kg ^^

Daddys e60 mit dem ich den fuchs letzte woche erwischt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Oktober 2013)

Dann ist die Kraft 1,5-2mal so groß, also noch gefährlicher... 

Ist aber ja prinzipiell egal, weil es eh meist zu schnell geht...


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNnAalz9pzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



haha


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube viele können mit kN nicht viel anfangen^^ anschaulicher wird es, wenn man es in kilogramm umrechnet... 22KN... das wären glaube ich 2243 kg (ich hoffe das ist richtig, ansonsten voll der fail) vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr. Stellt euch das mal vor was das mit nem auto macht.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Oktober 2013)

kN = 1000 N...
[N] = kg*m/s
--> bei 9,81 m/s² Erdbeschleunigung
22kN= 2243kg * 9,81 m/s²

Rechnung richtig, bekommst nen keks 

Es ist als ob 2,25 Tonnen aus 1m runter fallen (ohne Reibung natürlich).

Bzw, wenn man das gewicht des keilers mit 200kg ansetzt dann 4,5t aus einem Meter Höhe.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> kN = 1000 N...
> [N] = kg*m/s
> --> bei 9,81 m/s² Erdbeschleunigung
> 22kN= 2243kg * 9,81 m/s²
> ...



Das ist heftig, da kann man dann nur noch hoffen das das auto genug knautschzone hat


----------



## nfsgame (30. Oktober 2013)

Mein Dad hatte neulich nen Reh ungebremst bei Tempo 70 auf die Hörner genommen... Resultat: Minimalst unter wirtschaftlichem Totalschaden (Opel Signum BJ 2006): Haube, beide Kotflügel, Stoßstange, Beifahrertür und Kleinkrams. Also Beule machen die Biester schon etwas... Die Motorhaube hat anschließend etwas die Sicht behindert ... Der vom Abschleppdienst meinte auch nur, dass es ungewöhnlich sei, dass bei dem Schaden die Airbags nicht ausgelöst haben.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (30. Oktober 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein Dad hatte neulich nen Reh ungebremst bei Tempo 70 auf die Hörner genommen... Resultat: Minimalst unter wirtschaftlichem Totalschaden (Opel Signum BJ 2006): Haube, beide Kotflügel, Stoßstange, Beifahrertür und Kleinkrams. Also Beule machen die Biester schon etwas... Die Motorhaube hat anschließend etwas die Sicht behindert ... Der vom Abschleppdienst meinte auch nur, dass es ungewöhnlich sei, dass bei dem Schaden die Airbags nicht ausgelöst haben.



von scheiß airbags kann ich auch ein lied singen... ich hatte vor einigen monaten einen unfall: Bei tempo 70-80 bin ich einer ungebremst hinten drauf gerasselt, da sie ohne zu zucken 10m vor mir auf die hauptstraße eingebogen ist... da hat der airbag auch nicht ausgelöst.


----------



## XE85 (30. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> So ein reh ist ja fix tot gefahren und ich bin der meinung, dass eine vollbremsung nicht notwendig ist.





BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Es mag alles richtig sein, was du sagst.
> Aber ich bin nunmal viel nachts unterwegs auf landstraßen - 2 Rehe, 1  Fuchs und etliche Hasen wurde von mir der Erde nen stück näher gebracht.
> Es geht im grunde so schnell, dass es eigetlich egal ist, ob du bremst oder einfach weiterrollst, tot ist das vieh doch sowieso.
> 
> Nur wenn du voll in die Bremsen trittst und du sowieso die ganze zeit  120kmh fährst, obwohl nur 100km/h erlaubt sind und einer dir im Nacken  hängt und etwas drängelt, weil du mit 120km/h anscheinend nicht schnell  genug bist.



Das mit dem Wild ist in meinen Augen kein Argument. Setz an stelle des Tieres einfach einmal ein Kind das plötzlich auf die Straße läuft, willst Du auch über den Haufen fahren nur damit der Sachschaden womöglich geringer ist? Der springende Punkt ist doch das der Hintermann(frau), insbesondere in kritischen Situationen (Autobahnauffahrt, Wildwechselgefahr, Ortsgebiet, ...) so zu fahren hat dass er, auch auf unerwartete, (Brems)manöver des Vordermanns angemessen reagieren kann und somit aussagagen ala "der vor mir hätte nicht bremsen dürfen/sollen ..." völlig deplatziert sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Naja, überleg mal was da für ne Kraft wirkt, wenn da n 100kg Schwein bei 80km/h in dein Auto fliegt...
> Unter der Annahme dass es in ca 0,1s passiert:
> F=m*a=m*(v/t)=100kg*(22m/s / 0,1s)= 100*220 N = 22000N!
> Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Haltbarkeit einer Karosserie, aber bei 22kN dürfte das eine ordentliche Beule geben...


 Wir hatten bei uns mal eine E-Klasse mit 5000km auf der Uhr stehen, wo bei 230 km/h ein Wildschwein vorgelaufen ist. Die komplette Antriebseinheit hat sich in die Stirnwand gedrückt, alle Airbags ausgelöst, leichte Beule im Dach und Vorderachsträger gebrochen. Die Front war quasi Matsche. Der Fahrer hatte außer nem derben Ohrenpiepen nix abbekommen. Das Fahrzeug ist direkt in die Presse gegangen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ausweichen bei Wildwechsel halte ich für keine  besonders gute Idee. Woher möchtest Du wissen wohin das Tier läuft. Gut,  die Gegenfahrbahn mag frei sein aber a) landest Du bei Deinem  Ausweichmanöver vielleicht im Graben (Kurve?) oder b) läuft das Tier  einfach in die Richtung in die Du ausweichend möchtest und Du fährst  trotzdem in das Tier....
> 
> bei uns in der Fahrschule hieß es  damals: Lenkrad gut festhalten, gerade ausfahren und stark bremsen.  Andere Experimente würde ich heute auch nicht machen


 Logischerweise dreh ich nicht am Lenkrad, wie ein Fahranfänger auf Meth, sondern weiche nur so aus, wie es die Situration zulässt. Würde ich das nicht machen, gäb es sonst bei mir regelmäßig Grillpartys mit frisch erfahrenem Fleisch.


----------



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2013)

Gerade in München den i3 und i8 gesehen. Vorallem der i8 sieht verdammt heiß und schön futuristisch aus  Und der aktuelle RS6 hört sich sehr geil an


----------



## Beam39 (30. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wild ist in meinen Augen kein Argument. Setz an stelle des Tieres einfach einmal ein Kind das plötzlich auf die Straße läuft, willst Du auch über den Haufen fahren nur damit der Sachschaden womöglich geringer ist? Der springende Punkt ist doch das der Hintermann(frau), insbesondere in kritischen Situationen (Autobahnauffahrt, Wildwechselgefahr, Ortsgebiet, ...) so zu fahren hat dass er, auch auf unerwartete, (Brems)manöver des Vordermanns angemessen reagieren kann und somit aussagagen ala "der vor mir hätte nicht bremsen dürfen/sollen ..." völlig deplatziert sind.


 
Weil ja auch kleine Kinder nachts auf Landstraßen unterwegs sind 

Seine Sachlage und worauf er hinaus will ist doch ganz eindeutig.. 

Ja die Leute haben so zu fahren wie du es schilderst, aber eben weil man nicht davon ausgehen und sich darauf verlassen kann fährt man lieber ungebremst auf nen Tier zu und hat dann "nur" vorne nen Schaden.. Wenn dir jemand mit 100 Sachen hinten reinfährt während du ne Vollbremsung hinlegst hast du komplett verloren. Das geht dann vom Totalschaden bis zu schwersten Verletzungen.


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gerade in München den i3 und i8 gesehen. Vorallem der i8 sieht verdammt heiß und schön futuristisch aus  Und der aktuelle RS6 hört sich sehr geil an



Hier ist gerade ein Ford GT durchgefahren. Das war ein Sound... keine Ahnung wie die Kiste serienmäßig klingt aber bei dem Teil sind mir fast die Ohren abgefallen als der auf den Pinsel getreten hat


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wild ist in meinen Augen kein Argument. Setz an stelle des Tieres einfach einmal ein Kind das plötzlich auf die Straße läuft, willst Du auch über den Haufen fahren nur damit der Sachschaden womöglich geringer ist? Der springende Punkt ist doch das der Hintermann(frau), insbesondere in kritischen Situationen (Autobahnauffahrt, Wildwechselgefahr, Ortsgebiet, ...) so zu fahren hat dass er, auch auf unerwartete, (Brems)manöver des Vordermanns angemessen reagieren kann und somit aussagagen ala "der vor mir hätte nicht bremsen dürfen/sollen ..." völlig deplatziert sind.


 
mein gott, ich red doch die ganze zeit von wildwechsel.
jaja.. alle haben gefälligst einen sicherheitsabstand zu halten. Nur wer hält den bitte ein? Nachts um 2 Uhr auf der Landstraße, zu einem zeitpunkt wo die konzentration nachlässt?
Es kommt mir so vor, dass hier einige keinerlei fahrpraxis haben.
Tut mir leid aber lieber soll mir ein 200kg Keiler den Schäden zerhämmern, der mir mit 100klamotten durch die windschutzscheibe fliegt, als von einem deppen in den graben geschoben zu werden.


----------



## XE85 (30. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> mein gott, ich red doch die ganze zeit von wildwechsel.



Nur ging es darum nicht im speziellen, es ging um das (unerwartete) bremsen des Vordermannes - zu beginn der Diskussion am Beschleunigungsstreifen der Autobahn.



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Nur wer  hält den bitte ein? Nachts um 2 Uhr auf der Landstraße, zu einem  zeitpunkt wo die konzentration nachlässt?



Ja, leider viel zu wenige, sich dann aber auch noch im recht zu fühlen und so zu tun als ob die anderen daran schuld wären, schlägt mMn nach dem Fass den Boden aus. Wer sich nicht in der Lage fühlt ein Auto so zu lenken das er auf eine Bremsung des Vordermannes (aus welchem Grund die auch immer stattfinden ist doch leztendlich völlig wurscht ) zu reagieren der solle sein Auto doch bitte stehen lassen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

auf dem beschleunigungsstreifen ist das aber leider, so - seien wir mal ehrlich - dass jeder auf teufel komm raus vom streifen auf die Autobahn will ohne wirklich auf den Vordermann zu achten.
Man muss im Straßenverkehr immer mit Fehler anderer rechnen, jetzt die Situation auf der AB Zufahrt.
Der Hintermann muss davon ausgehen, dass der Platz zum beschleunigen nicht ausreicht und dementsprechend abstand halten.
Die vorrausfahrende Person muss davon ausgehen, dass der Hintermann nur auf die Spur zu seiner linken schaut um schnellstmöglich auf die rechte Spur der Autobahn zu kommen und da sollte man nach möglichkeit keine Vollbremsung hinlegen. Dann benutzt man halt den Standstreifen zum Beschleunigen mit oder schaut schon bevor man auf dem Streifen gas gibt wo sich eine Lücke ergeben könnte und passt seine geschwindigkeit eben an.

Defensives Fahren -> Mit Fehlern anderer rechnen und nicht auf sein Recht bestehen.
Eines der wichtigen Sachen, die man in der Fahrschule gelernt hat.


----------



## XE85 (30. Oktober 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> ... dass jeder auf teufel komm raus vom streifen  auf die Autobahn will ohne wirklich auf den Vordermann zu achten.



Ich bin nur äußerst selten in Deutschland unterwegs - aber ich hoffe inständig das nicht "jeder" so denkt und fährt und mir dann in den Kofferraum donnert weil ich am ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens, mangels Möglichkeit des einordnens, anhalten muss.



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Defensives Fahren -> Mit Fehlern anderer rechnen und nicht auf sein Recht bestehen.



Genau das ist der springende Punkt, den man aber (auch bei so manchem Kommentar hier im Thread) leider vermisst.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Oktober 2013)

werden wohl die wenigsten zugeben, aber ich bin mir sicher dass fast jeder insgeheim schnellst möglich ohne verzögerung auf die Autobahn will, weil man kein Bock hat da ganz am Ende zu stehen um aus dem Stillstand sich in den fließende Verkehr einzuordnen.


----------



## YuT666 (30. Oktober 2013)

Das Thema wird langsam langweilig. Wie lange wird der Mist jetzt noch totdiskutiert? Macht nen "Rehe sitzen auf der AB-Auffahrt und schei*** die Straße voll" Thread und gut ist es. Hier gehts um "Autos" und nicht nur um eueren Müll, der schon längst ausdiskutiert ist.


----------



## watercooled (30. Oktober 2013)

Leck mich, der Thread geht ja ab 

Bei mir inner Fahrschule hiess es: Alles was höher als Kniehöhe ist zahlt die Versicherung, 
bei Katzen, kleinen Hunden und Co: Drüberfahren.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Oktober 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Das Thema wird langsam langweilig. Wie lange wird der Mist jetzt noch totdiskutiert? Macht nen "Rehe sitzen auf der AB-Auffahrt und schei*** die Straße voll" Thread und gut ist es. Hier gehts um "Autos" und nicht nur um eueren Müll, der schon längst ausdiskutiert ist.


 
Hier gehts rund ums Auto, wozu auch folglich das Autofahren dazugehört. Wenns dir nicht passt dann lies es dir nicht durch - ganz einfach 



> werden wohl die wenigsten zugeben, aber ich bin mir sicher dass fast  jeder insgeheim schnellst möglich ohne verzögerung auf die Autobahn  will, weil man kein Bock hat da ganz am Ende zu stehen um aus dem  Stillstand sich in den fließende Verkehr einzuordnen.



Vor allem will ich sehen wie sich jemand im Berufsverkehr, im Stand am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens, ohne jemand anderen zu gefährden in die rechte Spur einfädeln will. 

Absoluter Humbug und Sinnfrei auf nem Standstreifen stehen zu bleiben, aber gibt halt immer wieder Leute die kein Gefühl fürs Autofahren haben und dann kommt eben sowas zustande. Naja, jeder wie er will


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Das Thema wird langsam langweilig. Wie lange wird der Mist jetzt noch totdiskutiert? Macht nen "Rehe sitzen auf der AB-Auffahrt und schei*** die Straße voll" Thread und gut ist es. Hier gehts um "Autos" und nicht nur um eueren Müll, der schon längst ausdiskutiert ist.



Hast Du auch irgend etwas sinnvolles zum Thema "Autos" beizutragen oder wolltest Du nur meckern? 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Absoluter Humbug und Sinnfrei auf nem Standstreifen stehen zu bleiben, aber gibt halt immer wieder Leute die kein Gefühl fürs Autofahren haben und dann kommt eben sowas zustande. Naja, jeder wie er will



Hört mal auf, mit den Leuten, die vermeintlich "keine Ahnung vom Auto fahren" haben und Profis wie Euch "ständig in Gefahr bringen" durch ihre unvorsichtige Fahrweise  

Im Straßenverkehr muss man, und ich bin sicher das wisst Ihr, die Augen überall haben. Das ist nicht die Formel 1 in der jeder meiner Vordermänner quasi perfekt fährt und ich in optimaler Zeit von A nach B komme. Man muss auch mal zurückstecken und wenn es sein muss auch mal (voll-)bremsen. Wenn ich hier so manches lese frage ich mich wie ihr bislang (hoffentlich) unfallfrei unterwegs sein könnt. 


(ich rede von "Ihr" weil ich nicht Dich direkt anspreche sondern die Fraktion im Forum die scheinbar mit dem Lenkrad in der Hand auf die Welt gekommen ist)


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur äußerst selten in Deutschland unterwegs - aber ich hoffe inständig das nicht "jeder" so denkt und fährt und mir dann in den Kofferraum donnert weil ich am ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens, mangels Möglichkeit des einordnens, anhalten muss.


 
Ich kann dich beruhigen, es gibt in Deutschland auch normale Autofahrer. Ich kann diese Drängler auch nicht leiden, früher hab ich immer Gas gegeben. Heute halte ich mich einfach ganz penibel an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen, es gibt in Deutschland auch normale Autofahrer. Ich kann diese Drängler auch nicht leiden, früher hab ich immer Gas gegeben. Heute halte ich mich einfach ganz penibel an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.


 
Am Ende steht der, den man gerade noch überholt hat, eh an der nächsten Ampel neben einem  Gewinnen tut man am Ende also nicht wirklich was, wenn man Gas gibt


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab zu mindestens bei mir im Freundeskreis bemerkt, dass die Leute mit etwas Leistung wesentlich ordentlicher fahren. Schlimm sind die 90PS Civic Leute bei mir im Bekanntenkreis, die denken wirklich sie wären ein Abkömmling von Vettel.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Oktober 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab zu mindestens bei mir im Freundeskreis bemerkt, dass die Leute mit etwas Leistung wesentlich ordentlicher fahren. Schlimm sind die 90PS Civic Leute bei mir im Bekanntenkreis, die denken wirklich sie wären ein Abkömmling von Vettel.


 
das kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (31. Oktober 2013)

Tatsache! Das hab ich auch bemerkt. Lediglich einen den beruhigt die Leistung doch nicht wirklich. Bleifuß wie und je, liegt aber vllt auch am 2,5Tonnen ML...

Ich bin jedoch zufrieden mit meinen 75ps Automatik im Audi 80 Typ81.


----------



## Zoon (31. Oktober 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und was aktuelles und passend zum letzten Thema: Mein Stoßdämpfer hinten rechts hat sich verabschiedet



Willkommen im Club der BMW Krankheiten   bei meinem (320d) waren wieder die vorderen Querlenker dran, hinten  gleiches Problem wied deiner + Lenkgetriebe. Hätte selbnst in meine  freien Stammwerke + neuen TÜV knapp 4k gekostet. 

Also ging der Hobel nach Polska   nun isses ein Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 CDTI. Imagetechnsich ein automobiles  Neutrum - hat aber auch seine Vorteile ...  Detailansicht: Chevrolet - Cruze - Cruze LTZ 2.0CDTI - Spritmonitor.de



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Einen Teil dieser Situationen kann man im Vorfeld entschärfen, wenn man  schon auf der Auffahrt zur Autobahn genügend
> Abstand zum Vordermann aufbaut



Mach ich auch so .. Modus Flughafen .. genug Abstand dass die "Startbahn" wirklich frei ist 





BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Ich provozier lieber nen wildunfall ...


 
So  wirds auch bei Fahrtrainings gelehrt. Das Wild Frontal aufs Horn  nehmen! Die größten (Personen)schäden entstehen bei Wildunfällen duch  unkontrollierte Ausweichmanöver.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (31. Oktober 2013)

Den Cruze hatten wir in Amerika als Leih-Auto.
Gefiel mir sehr gut, auch wenn die Automatik in den Bergen machmal etwas eigenwillig war...
Plötzlich bei 2300RPM im 3. Gang in den 2. zurück geschaltet (ohne sichtbare stärkere Steigung), auch mal bei solchen Situationen erst in den 4. und dann direkt in den 2., etc.
Ist auch für mich ein Kriterium keine Automatik zu kaufen...


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> So  wirds auch bei Fahrtrainings gelehrt. Das Wild Frontal aufs Horn  nehmen! Die größten (Personen)schäden entstehen bei Wildunfällen duch  unkontrollierte Ausweichmanöver.



Man sollte niemals Bremsen, bei nem unausweichlichen Wildunfall. Im Gegenteil. Man sollte sogar Vollgas geben. 

Hintergrund: Bei ner Vollbremsung setzt sich das Auto vorne in die Federn. Die Schnauze senkt sich und das Wild (gerade großes Wild) kann leichter über die Haube in die Windschutzscheibe rutschen. Bei Vollgas jedoch hebt sich das Auto vorne aus den Federn. Somit geht die Schnauze hoch und die Gefahr ist geringer, dass das Wild über die Haube rutscht und durch die Frontscheibe schlägt.


----------



## watercooled (31. Oktober 2013)

Meinst du die paar Zentimeter reissens raus? 
Gerade bei größerem Wild erwischst du als erstes eh die Beinr und der Körper fliegt dann so oder so auf die Haube.


----------



## keinnick (31. Oktober 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Man sollte niemals Bremsen, bei nem unausweichlichen Wildunfall. Im Gegenteil. Man sollte sogar Vollgas geben.
> 
> Hintergrund: Bei ner Vollbremsung setzt sich das Auto vorne in die Federn. Die Schnauze senkt sich und das Wild (gerade großes Wild) kann leichter über die Haube in die Windschutzscheibe rutschen. Bei Vollgas jedoch hebt sich das Auto vorne aus den Federn. Somit geht die Schnauze hoch und die Gefahr ist geringer, dass das Wild über die Haube rutscht und durch die Frontscheibe schlägt.



Wenn Du mit 100 km/h auf der Landstraße unterwegs bist und noch 50m Abstand hast, bringt Dir das beschleunigen vermutlich nichts mehr und ich bezweifle auch, dass sich die Beschleunigung nennenswert auf die Höhe der Fahrzeugfront auswirkt. Bei den meisten Modellen ist es auf Grund der Form der Front eh egal und das Tier landet auf der Motorhaube, es sei denn man fährt einen Hummer. 

Wenn sollte man das Auto wohl eher ausrollen lassen, sofern das Einfedern wirkliche einen nennenswerten Effekt hätte, was ich nicht nachprüfen kann. Ich würde die verbleibende Zeit aber lieber zum Bremsen nutzen und statt mit 100km/h "nur" mit 50km/h in das Vieh brettern.


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. Oktober 2013)

Das Einfedern (bzw. beim Bremsen Eintauchen) bringt zwar ein paar Zentimeter (dazu gleich mal ne Story von nem Unfall), wäre bei einem Wildunfall aber sicher zu vernachlässigen.
So viel Bodenfreiheit hat kein normaler PKW, dass ein Wildschwein deswegen unter das Auto rutschen würde.

Außerdem bezweifel ich stark, dass ein durchschnittlich motorisiertes Fahrzeug nochmal signifikant steigt, wenn man bei Tempo 100 Gas gibt. Da müsste der Motor schon ganz schön
Bumms haben.

Zu der Story:
Ich hab vor Jahren mal einen Auffahrunfall verschuldet, weil ich dachte mein Vordermann fährt noch bei Gelb über die Kreuzung. Im letzten Moment hat er jedoch den Blitzer gesehen
und ist voll in die Eisen gegangen. Ich hab zwar auch sofort gebremst, hab ihn aber doch noch erwischt.
Da wir beide stark gebremst haben, tauchten beide Autos vorn ein. Meine Stoßstange schlug deswegen unter seiner ein- obwohl die Autos im Stand gleiche Höhe der Stoßstangen anzeigten
und die Rennleitung erstmal verblüfft war.

Aber selbst dieser Höhenunterschied würde kein großes Tier unter ein Auto befördern. Und das Eintauchen beim Bremsen ist sicher stärker als das "Aufsteigen" beim Beschleunigen.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Oktober 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der BMW Krankheiten   bei meinem (320d) waren wieder die vorderen Querlenker dran, hinten  gleiches Problem wied deiner + Lenkgetriebe. Hätte selbnst in meine  freien Stammwerke + neuen TÜV knapp 4k gekostet.


 
Waren bei mir doch nich die Stoßdämpfer  Ich war vorhin bei nem Bekannten voner Dekra der hat sich den von unten angeguckt. Bei mir sind die Lager der Integrallenker ausgeschlagen und Querlenker hinten sind auch hin. Ich kümmer mich aber nächste Woche drum, hab die Woche keine Lust mehr.


----------



## killer196 (31. Oktober 2013)

Bei 100 kmh steigt glaube ich kein normales auto vorne signifikant an  da kenn ich nur die viper aber die is ja nicht normal :p


----------



## watercooled (31. Oktober 2013)

Denk an Torettos Charger


----------



## Mosed (31. Oktober 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Den Cruze hatten wir in Amerika als Leih-Auto.
> Gefiel mir sehr gut, auch wenn die Automatik in den Bergen machmal etwas eigenwillig war...
> Plötzlich bei 2300RPM im 3. Gang in den 2. zurück geschaltet (ohne sichtbare stärkere Steigung), auch mal bei solchen Situationen erst in den 4. und dann direkt in den 2., etc.
> Ist auch für mich ein Kriterium keine Automatik zu kaufen...


 
Von einer Automatik auf alle anderen zu schließen ist aber etwas "unfair". Sowas kenne ich bei BMW nicht - bei drei verschiedenen Automaten. Zumindest nicht so, dass es nervt etc. Kann ja schon sinnvoll sein, doch in den 2. Zu schalten, wenn die Leistung im 3 eher doch nicht reicht. (Vielleicht habt ihr ungewollt etwas mehr Gas gegeben?!...) Die Automatik sollte dann halt nicht wild hin und her schalten.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (31. Oktober 2013)

Naja, was die da gemacht hat war schon seeeehr komisch...
Ich mein, wenns die letzten 1,5km der 3. getan hat, warum sollte man dann (ohne Veränderung der Strecke) plötzlich den zweiten nehmen?
Und vorallem, warum zu erst 1sec den 4. und dann auf den 2. zurück?

Andere Automatiken bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren, aber mir fehlt da die "Entscheidungsfreiheit"


----------



## >ExX< (31. Oktober 2013)

ja, ich mache das auch lieber selbst und schalte von hand. auch DSG kommt bei mir nicht in Frage.

Aber das zieht sich auch durch andere Bereiche, beim Handy z.B. benutze ich weder T9 noch lasse ich die Autokorrektur an oder lasse mir irgendwelche Wörter vorschlagen.
Zu 95%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit sind das zwar die richtigen Wörter, aber die Quote den falschen Gang bei einem Schalter zu erwischen ist defenitiv niedriger als 5% 

Eher nahezu 0


----------



## MrSniperPhil (31. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Handy nutze ich gerne Swype und so...

Morgen darf ich wieder fahren, ab in den Ruhrpott


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8ktAq_6SSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meinst du die paar Zentimeter reissens raus?


 
Och bei einem originalen Fahrwerk kann das schon den Unterschied machen, das Beschleunigen kann man denke ich aber vernachlässigen. Bei einem normalen Auto (unter 200PS) wirst du das Auto vorne nicht mehr durch eigene Kraft anheben können. Also einfach in das Tier rollen lassen... wobei ich versuchen würde auszuweichen. Ob das richtig oder falsch ist bleibt jedem überlassen. Ich würde es auf jedenfall versuchen, fahr doch nicht ein Tier "sinnlos" über den haufen wenn ich noch eine theoretische Chance habe ausweichen.


----------



## watercooled (31. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du keinen Gegenverkehr hast klar. Ansonsten würd ichs nicht riskieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Oktober 2013)

Selbst wenn ich keinen Gegenverkehr hätte, würde ich trotzdem draufhalten. Bei sowas steht einem immer ein Baum im Weg und der gibt kein Stück nach. 
Bei uns sind geschätzt 80-90% aller (tödlichen) Unfälle auf Baumkontakt zurückzuführen.


----------



## STSLeon (1. November 2013)

Da brauchst du aber relativ viel Mut, wirklich auch auf das Tier drauf zu fahren. Bei uns gibt es auch viele Baumkontakte weil die Leute einfach mir zu hoher Geschwindigkeit aus der Kurve fliegen. Bei Baumkontakt muss nicht unbedingt ein Tier schuld sein


----------



## watercooled (1. November 2013)

Die Bremsen an meinem C2 machen mir etwas Sorgen, genauer gesagt das Bremspedal.
Das gleicht seit ein paar Tagen sowohl im Feeling als auch in der Geräuschkulisse einer Luftpumpe.
Voller Bremsdruck ist aber da.
Problem ist halt das sanftes Bremsen fast nichtmehr möglich ist da im ersten Drittel nix passiert und dann aprupt Bremsdruck da ist.

Woran liegt sowas? Scheiben und Klötze sind keine 5k km alt, ich vermute mal Luft im system?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2013)

Wann war denn der letzte Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel ?


----------



## watercooled (1. November 2013)

Ich vermute mal beim Bremsen wechseln 
Wie gesagt ich vermute es, hab da keine Ahnung.
Aber daran kanns eig nicht liegen da am Bremspedal ja Luft entweicht,  da scheint mir eher etwas undicht zu sein?


----------



## Mosed (1. November 2013)

Die Bremsflüssigkeit wird nicht beim Wechseln der Bremsscheiben oder Bremsbeläge gewechselt. Nur auf "Aufforderung". Sollte eigentlich alle 2 Jahre gewechselt werden. Müsste im Service-Heft stehen, wann das letzte Mal gewechselt wurde, sofern der Bordcomputer das nicht weiß.


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal beim Bremsen wechseln
> Wie gesagt ich vermute es, hab da keine Ahnung.
> Aber daran kanns eig nicht liegen da am Bremspedal ja Luft entweicht,  da scheint mir eher etwas undicht zu sein?


 
Ich denke eher die Luft wird komprimiert, sofern sie im Kreislauf vorhanden ist.  Lass die Bremsflüssigkeit mal checken.


----------



## watercooled (1. November 2013)

Aber da wird ja anscheinend Luft "aus dem Pedal in den Fußraum" geblasen 
Abr ok, wenn der Zahnriemen fällig ist wird das mitgemacht.


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2013)

Einfach mal die Bremse entlüften lassen und fertig. Man kann auch den Zustand der Bremsfüssigkeit kontrollieren in dem man den Wasseranteil ermittelt. Höherer Wasseranteil = niedrigerer Siedepunkt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2013)

Hab da mal eine Frage, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen:
Ich möchte gerne 10mm Spurplatten pro Seite an der HA verbauen, und zwar diese, da die neuen Winterräder (optisch) zu weit innen stehen.
Im Teilegutachten sind aber keine 215er Reifen in Verbindung mit einer 8J Felge  eingetragen, sondern für die HA nur 225er auf 8J bzw. auf 7,5J.
Heißt das, ich kann das knicken, oder gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit  ?


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2013)

Wenn der Abrollumfang passt, du eine passende Traglast von der Felge hast... dann sollte es per Einzelabnahme gehen. Aber nicht jedes Bundesland hat noch Einzelabnahmen, Hessen z.B. verweigert sie.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. November 2013)

Okay, dann mach ich mich Montag mal beim TÜV schlau. Traglastgutachten von Felge und Reifen sowie Reifenfreigabe hab ich schon alles.


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2013)

Was für eine Felge (genaue Bezeichnung) willst du denn fahren? Reich mir mal deine Schlüsselnummern 0005 XXX + Baujahr und Leistung.


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2013)

Da fahre ich jetzt fast schon einen Monat mit den hässlichen Winterfelgen rum und es wird und wird nicht wirklich kälter. Tagsüber bzw morgends wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre sind es meistens noch 7 - 9°c und Abends wenn ich heim fahre auch. Ansich sind das Temperaturen die man mit Sommerreifen noch gut fahren kann, leider nicht mit den Federals. Meine machen unter 12°c schon deutlich Probleme und rutschen fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. November 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Was für eine Felge (genaue Bezeichnung) willst du denn fahren? Reich mir mal deine Schlüsselnummern 0005 XXX + Baujahr und Leistung.


 
Felgen: BMW Doppelspeiche 103 (8x17" ET47) BMW Teile Nr. 36116759841
Schlüsselnummer: 0005 AHW000759
BJ: 07.2008
Leistung: 105kW


----------



## watercooled (2. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da fahre ich jetzt fast schon einen Monat mit den hässlichen Winterfelgen rum und es wird und wird nicht wirklich kälter. Tagsüber bzw morgends wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre sind es meistens noch 7 - 9°c und Abends wenn ich heim fahre auch. Ansich sind das Temperaturen die man mit Sommerreifen noch gut fahren kann, leider nicht mit den Federals. Meine machen unter 12°c schon deutlich Probleme und rutschen fröhlich vor sich hin.



Ich wollt bei meinem eigentlich schon vor 3 Wochen die Winterreifen draufmachen, 
aber richtig kalt ists erst seit gestern. 
Wobei es noch um die 10 Grad am Tag und 5 in der Nacht hat.


----------



## keinnick (2. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da fahre ich jetzt fast schon einen Monat mit den hässlichen Winterfelgen rum und es wird und wird nicht wirklich kälter. Tagsüber bzw morgends wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre sind es meistens noch 7 - 9°c und Abends wenn ich heim fahre auch. Ansich sind das Temperaturen die man mit Sommerreifen noch gut fahren kann, leider nicht mit den Federals. Meine machen unter 12°c schon deutlich Probleme und rutschen fröhlich vor sich hin.



Dann hast Du doch alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2013)

Richtig gemacht sieht anders aus... ich bräuchte 215/40R16 Winterreifen und die selben Felgen im Winter wie im Sommer. Dann hätte ich alles richtig gemacht, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Felgen: BMW Doppelspeiche 103 (8x17" ET47) BMW Teile Nr. 36116759841
> Schlüsselnummer: 0005 AHW000759
> BJ: 07.2008
> Leistung: 105kW


 
Der Gang zum TÜV bleibt dir angesichts der Serienfelge, die für dein Auto nicht vorgesehen ist, nicht erspart. Grob überschlagen sollte sich die Spurweitenänderung bei dir aber deutlich unter 2% aufhalten, weshalb einer Eintragung sicher nichts im Weg stehen sollte. 

Ganz genau sagt dir das aber der nette Mann vom TÜV, der das genau nachrechnet. Mein Rechner schlummert im Auto und hat Wochenende.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. November 2013)

Okay, danke für die Info


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber da wird ja anscheinend Luft "aus dem Pedal in den Fußraum" geblasen
> Abr ok, wenn der Zahnriemen fällig ist wird das mitgemacht.


 Das ist das Belüften des Bremskraftverstärkers. Da kommt keine Luft raus, sondern Umgebungsluft geht in die eine Kammer des Bremskraftverstärkers. Das ist vollkommen normal.

Der Bremskraftverstärker ist durch eine Membran in 2 Kammern aufgeteilt. Wenn man nicht bremst, ist auf beiden Kammern Unterdruck.(soviel wie der Motor oder die Unterdruckpumpe schafft) Wenn man dann bremst, wird die eine Kammer teilbelüftet und der Druckunterschied schiebt die Membran in die gleiche Richtung, wie dein Bremspedal und unterstützt dich beim Bremsen. Wenn man dann voll durchtritt, wird die Kammer vollständig belüftet und man hat maximale Unterstützung.

Das Ganze ist vollkommen unabhängig vom Hydraulikkreis. Luft kommt in eine Bremse auch von allein nicht rein, außer man hat irgenwo ein Leck, wo Bremsflüssigkeit austritt. Nur so kann da Luft reinkommen. Oder man hat zu wenig Flüssigkeit im Ausgleichsbehälter...


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (3. November 2013)

Wieder mal was gelernt


----------



## watercooled (3. November 2013)

Also mit andern Worten: Zischt es nicht dan ist der BKV kaputt?
Bleibt trotzdem das schwammige Gefühl auf der Bremse und die tatsache das andere Autos das nicht machen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also mit andern Worten: Zischt es nicht dan ist der BKV kaputt?
> Bleibt trotzdem das schwammige Gefühl auf der Bremse und die tatsache das andere Autos das nicht machen...


 Oder der Hersteller hat dafür gesorgt, dass das Zischen sehr leise bis nicht hörbar von sich geht.
Es könnte aber noch sehr viele andere Gründe haben warum es nicht mehr zischt.

Schwammiges Gefühl aber trotzdem Bremsdruck könnte von sowas kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind EBC Green Stuff, die auf der Nordschleife ein bischen zu viel Temparatur bekommen haben.(nicht mein Auto, ich fahre Red Stuff)
Einfach mal alle Radbremsen checken. Auch ein Bremsschlauch mit gerissenem Gewebe könnte die Ursache sein. Der wird dann dick an einer Stelle beim Bremsen, es muss aber noch nicht umbedingt Flüssigkeit austreten.


...wo wir schon bei Bremsen sind... ..noch ein paar Bilder von meinen ATE Ceramic Klötzen hinten. Die Dinger gehen extremst schnell alle selbst an der Hinterachse, deswegen sind da jetzt auch EBC Red Stuff drin. Die machen die Felgen auch nicht dreckig. 1 mal saubermachen pro Saison reicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und wo wir schon bei Bildern sind auch noch ein paar Andere...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zombie Glühlampe (äußerst stark mutiert  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Marderschaden. Der ist durch den Auspuff rein, hat den Kat an die Seite geschoben und hat dann nen Stück Auslassventil mitgehen lassen.  (natürlich nicht)


----------



## Zoon (3. November 2013)

Was ist denn mit der Lampe passiert - voll das Geschwür


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...wo wir schon bei Bremsen sind... ..noch ein paar Bilder von meinen ATE Ceramic Klötzen hinten. Die Dinger gehen extremst schnell alle selbst an der Hinterachse, deswegen sind da jetzt auch EBC Red Stuff drin.


 
Kommt aber auch auf's Auto an. Beim 1er sind die Ceramic an der HA selbst bei hartem Streckeneinsatz nie zu schlecht, bzw. nutzen sich übermäßig stark ab, da die Bremsanlage an der HA bei 80% der Modelle überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt aber auch auf's Auto an. Beim 1er sind die Ceramic an der HA selbst bei hartem Streckeneinsatz nie zu schlecht, bzw. nutzen sich übermäßig stark ab, da die Bremsanlage an der HA bei 80% der Modelle überdimensioniert ist.


 Bei meinem A3 schaff ich mit den ATE Ceramic nur 4500-5000km an der Hinterachse. Auf der Vorderachse fahre ich schon immer EBC Red Stuff mit ATE Power Disk und da hält der Satz Scheiben und Klötze meist ~15000km. Meist sind vorn die Scheiben eher runter als die Klötze. Deswegen fahre ich auf der Hinterachse jetzt auch EBC Red Stuff, auch wenn mir die Bremsbalance mit den ATE Ceramic auf der Hinterachse besser gefallen hat.



Zoon schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Lampe passiert - voll das Geschwür


Das war ne normale H7 55W. Keine Ahnung was damit passiert ist. Bei der Inspektion ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass der eine Scheinwerfer braun geleuchtet hat.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. November 2013)

@TheBadFrag 

Krasse Bilder 

---

Wie würdet ihr die normalen ATE Beläge in Verbindung mit den ATE Powerdisks einschätzen? Sollte ich eher die Ceramic Beläge kaufen, oder doch etwas ganz anderes. 
Bei den Ceramics habe ich halt weniger Bremsstaub - liest man zumindest immer. Sonst soll es ja keine großen Unterschiede zu den "normalen" geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

Die Powerdisks sind sehr gut bei Regen. Da hat man max. 1 Umdrehung, bis das Wasser von der Scheibe ist. Außerdem sind die sehr hitzefest und reißen nicht ein. Gelochte Scheiben reißen bei hoher Belastung sehr gern an den Löchern ein.
Die Ceramic machen zwar auch die gleiche Menge Bremsstaub aber der bleibt nicht auf der Felge. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab ist der Staub auch sehr hell, bis fast weiß. Die Felgen bekommen dann nurnoch den normalen Straßendreck ab.

Wenn du die Bremse nicht stark forderst mit Rennstrecke usw., dann solltest du nicht zu Sportbelegen greifen. Die sind einerseits sehr geräuschvoll und müssen regelmäßig stark gebremst werden, sonst härtet die obere Schicht aus und man verliert an Bremsleistung. Außerdem fangen die dann an zu quieken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. November 2013)

Danke dir für die Infos. Ich hab jetzt noch gut 3 mm Belag über, da werde ich dann im Frühjahr Beläge und Scheiben wechseln, besonders hinten sehen die Scheiben nicht mehr so gut aus. 

Nein, für die Rennstrecke brauch ich nichts, nur für den normalen Strassenverkehr. 100 PS sind ja doch nicht so viel, wobei es durchaus mal interessant wäre 

PS: Eben einen 2er gesehen


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2013)

Haben die Ceramic-Teile überhaupt ne Zulassung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haben die Ceramic-Teile überhaupt ne Zulassung?


 Alles E Nummer.


----------



## Klutten (3. November 2013)

Es gibt aber auch Einschränkungen - wie bei meinem Auto zum Beispiel. BMW verbaut die ATE Ceramic bei den großen (leistungsstarken) 6- und 8-Zylindern nur auf der Hinterachse. Eine Freigabe für die Vorderachse gibt es aufgrund des Fahrzeuggewichts nicht - leider. So habe ich wenigstens hinten recht saubere Felgen, aber an der Vorderachse lacht mich nach 2-3 Tagen schon der dicke Dreck an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

Da haben die bei BMW sich ja richtig was bei gedacht.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2013)

Ich mach mir über sowas keine Gedanken. Ich nehm die Dinger die mir im AH ans Auto geschraubt werden und gut is.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Powerdisks sind sehr gut bei Regen. Da hat man max. 1 Umdrehung, bis das Wasser von der Scheibe ist. Außerdem sind die sehr hitzefest und reißen nicht ein. Gelochte Scheiben reißen bei hoher Belastung sehr gern an den Löchern ein.
> Die Ceramic machen zwar auch die gleiche Menge Bremsstaub aber der bleibt nicht auf der Felge. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab ist der Staub auch sehr hell, bis fast weiß. Die Felgen bekommen dann nurnoch den normalen Straßendreck ab.


 
Die PD sind nicht hitzefest !
Das sind normale ATE Scheiben mit den zwei geschwungenen Nuten.
Ein weiterer Vorteil der Nuten ist, dass beim starken Bremsen die Gase, die zwischen Belag und Scheibe entstehen, abgeführt werden können.
Hitzefeste Scheiben bietet z.B. Tarox an.

Bei mir wird die nächste Kombination:
VA: ATE PD in Verbindung mit Ferodo DS Performance.
HA: Standard ATE Scheiben mit Ceramic Belägen.


----------



## 1821984 (3. November 2013)

Bin von den ATE Powerdisc nicht so recht begeistert. Hatte sie gerade mal nen Monat drauf und seid dem ADAC Testtag haben sie nen Knacks weg. Sind leicht blau angelaufen und ich schmeiße sie auch zum Frühjahr wieder raus. Das mit der Wasserabweisung klappt soweit ganz gut aber das hält auch nur knapp 5000-10000km und danach ist so wie mit normalen Scheiben auch.

Und wenn ich hier lese das diese Ceramicbeläge usw. auch nicht wirklich für langzeit gedacht sind sollte ich mir vielleicht einfach wieder Serienscheiben-/Beläge einbauen. Die ersten Scheiben haben immerhin ca. 130.000km gehalten
Zimmermann kommt mir nicht in die Karre und EBC weis ich auch nicht so genau.

Fest steht das ich mein Auto eigentlich incht auf der Rennstrecke bewege und so Sachen das ich die Bremse erst warm fahren muss kommen auch nicht in Frage. Zur Not muss meine Frau das Auto auch fahren können ohne das sie da beklemmungen bekommt.

Vorschläge? Stahlflexleitungen stehen jedenfalls ganz weit oben auf der Liste.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die PD sind nicht hitzefest !


Naja ich hab meine öfters mal rot glühend und bis jetzt ist noch keine kaputt gegangen. Das die sich verziehen unter Wärme kann dir mit jeder Anderen nicht wärmebehandelten Scheibe auch passieren. Bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht gehabt.




1821984 schrieb:


> Das mit der Wasserabweisung klappt soweit ganz gut aber das hält auch nur knapp 5000-10000km und danach ist so wie mit normalen Scheiben auch.


Das funktioniert solange die Rille da ist. Wenn die weg ist, ist die Scheibe komplett verschlissen. Wenn du die ohne Rille weiterfährst... ...hast du bis jetzt viel Glück gehabt.


----------



## 1821984 (3. November 2013)

Rille ist noch weit vorhanden. Aber für diesen Mehrpreis gegenüber einer Serienscheibe finde ich den Verschleiß einfach zu hoch. Jedenfalls hab ich mir da mehr von versprochen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

Warum sollen die mehr verschleißen als eine Serienscheibe? Davon mal abgesehen das 130000 mit einem Satz Scheiben auf keinen Fall normal ist. Der "Ottonormalfahrer" kommt mit einem Satz Scheiben etwa 50000. Das meine spätestens alle 15000 runter sind liegt an der Fahrweise.


----------



## Klutten (3. November 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich hier lese das diese Ceramicbeläge usw. auch nicht wirklich für langzeit gedacht sind ...


 
Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sowohl die normalen ATE-Beläge auf der Voderachse, als auch die ATE-Ceramic auf der Hinterachse, haben bei mir nach 30.000 km noch deutlich über 50% Belagdicke. Ich fahre zwar sehr vorausschauend, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass meine Bremsanlage über 2 Tonnen abbremsen muss. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Fest steht das ich mein Auto eigentlich incht auf der Rennstrecke bewege ...





1821984 schrieb:


> Stahlflexleitungen stehen jedenfalls ganz weit oben auf der Liste.


 
Dann frage ich mich, was du dir von Stahlflexleitungen versprichst. Im normalen Auto-Alltag ist der Unterschied im Druckpunkt nur von extrem sensiblen Fahrern überhaupt bemerkbar, so dass sich mir eine Verwendung mit einer Serienbremsanlage kaum erschließt. Wenn jetzt die aktuell verbauten Schläuche eh am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer sind, kann man natürlich aufgrund des meist kaum merklichen Preisunterschieds umrüsten, aber sonst kannst du dir das getrost sparen. Ich bin schon etliche Autos (vorher/nachher) mit Stahlflexleitungen gefahren und sehe das zwiespältig. Es kann einen angenehmen Effekt geben, muss es aber nicht. Gerade Fahrzeuge mit hochmodernem ABS reagieren zuweilen mit einer nicht mehr so schönen Kennlinie im Bremspedal.


----------



## 1821984 (3. November 2013)

Warum sollten 130.000km nicht normal sein bei Scheiben. Meistens leigen die zwischen 80.000-100.000km. Diese haben jetzt 130.000km gehalten, vielleicht weil sie etwas groß sind gesehen zum Fahrzeuggewicht/Leistung.

Ich kenne keinen der seine Scheiben bei 50.000km normaler Gangart schon durch hat. Sowas kann mal nen Einzelfall sein wenn es um große Kombis geht die an die 1,8-2,0T Gewicht ran gehen aber sonst ist mir das neu.
Und ich habe mir die ATE-PD geholt wegen der Wasserabweisung aber das das alles nur von 12-Mittag hält, dafür sind sie mir zu teuer muss ich sagen. Kosten ja fast nur das doppelte zur normalen Serienscheibe.

Naja ist ja nicht weiter schlimm. Sollen ja keine Sportscheiben sein sondern einfahc nur besser das Wasser abweisen. Tun sie ja auch aber nur eine gewisse kurze Zeit



Klutten schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, was du dir von  Stahlflexleitungen versprichst. Im normalen Auto-Alltag ist der  Unterschied im Druckpunkt nur von extrem sensiblen Fahrern überhaupt  bemerkbar, so dass sich mir eine Verwendung mit einer Serienbremsanlage  kaum erschließt. Wenn jetzt die aktuell verbauten Schläuche eh am Ende  ihrer Lebensdauer sind, kann man natürlich aufgrund des meist kaum  merklichen Preisunterschieds umrüsten, aber sonst kannst du dir das  getrost sparen. Ich bin schon etliche Autos (vorher/nachher) mit  Stahlflexleitungen gefahren und sehe das zwiespältig. Es kann einen  angenehmen Effekt geben, muss es aber nicht. Gerade Fahrzeuge mit  hochmodernem ABS reagieren zuweilen mit einer nicht mehr so schönen  Kennlinie im Bremspedal.



Ja ein meine vorderen Schläuche werden langsam alt und da liegt es nahe gleich komplett zu wechseln. Versprechen tue ich mir davon einen etwas besseren Druckpunkt und das die Dosierbarkeit zwischen kalt und warm halbwegs gleich bleibt.
Momentan hauts mich fast in die Frontscheibe wenn die Bremse noch kalt ist und wenn ich dann bischen unterwegs bin hab ich ein ganz anderes Pedalgefühl. Das ganze hab ich schon ne ganze Zeit lang und auch neue Flüssigkeit hat das nocht geändert. Obs was bringt mit diesen Schläuchen weis ich nicht aber wenn sie so wie so neu müssen


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. November 2013)

Also beim Polo waren die vorderen Scheiben inkl. Beläge nach genau 50k km komplett im Eimer, beim 500er wird es wohl um den Dreh genauso sein und beim ehemaligen Q7 war der erste Satz nach rund 55k km runter. 
Wie man 130k km schafft ist mir ein Rätsel, man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass es sich bei den obigen Zahlen fast ausschließlich um Stadtverkehr handelt.


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2013)

@Thebadfrag 

Was für ein Auto fährst du?


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2013)

Hört mir auf mit Bremse neu usw... Gestern ausser Werkstatt geholt mit vorne und hinten neuen Belägen und heute schiebt mir sone Pfeife das Auto zusammen... Eine Reihe wartender Autos anner Ampel sind ja auch so leicht zu übersehen (so leicht, dass man mit 40-50 Sachen reinknallt )... Die drei Tage Urlaub hätte ich mir aber auch so mal nehmen können - jetzt geht wenigstens nix von den regulären Tagen ab......


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2013)

Bei unserem F11 ist vor zwei Woche der 3. Satz Beläge an der HA reingekommen, bei ca. 95.000km.
Vorne ist der 2. Satz seit ca. 30.000km drin. Warum der Touring an der HA einen so viel höheren Verschleiß hat, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## watercooled (3. November 2013)

Am Passat hielten sie anner HA 80k, vorne bis jetzt 100k.
Am C2 hielten sie rundrum 105k.


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2013)

Ich fahre meine EBC Beläge auf der Vorderachse schon knapp 40.000 Kilometer und sie haben immernoch gute 40% Belag. Wenn ich so höre 15.000 Kilometer... da muss ich stark an dem Fahrstil zweifel. Ausser wir reden hier von einem 2.5T Schiff mit massig Leistung.


----------



## seventyseven (3. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war ne normale H7 55W. Keine Ahnung was damit passiert ist. Bei der Inspektion ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass der eine Scheinwerfer braun geleuchtet hat.


 
Sowas hab ich schon oft gesehen passiert wohl wenn man das Birnenglas beim wechseln mit den Fingern anfässt


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2013)

1821984 schrieb:


> Kosten ja fast nur das doppelte zur normalen Serienscheibe.


  Bei meinem kostet der Satz vielleicht 20€ mehr...



Riverna schrieb:


> @Thebadfrag
> 
> Was für ein Auto fährst du?


 Audi A3 8L 1.8T Quattro



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine EBC Beläge auf der Vorderachse  schon knapp 40.000 Kilometer und sie haben immernoch gute 40% Belag.  Wenn ich so höre 15.000 Kilometer... da muss ich stark an dem Fahrstil  zweifel. Ausser wir reden hier von einem 2.5T Schiff mit massig  Leistung.


 Zwischendurch mal Nordschleife reibt da einiges runter.


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2013)

Mit einem A3 so einen hohen Belagverschleiß? Dazu noch öfters glühende Bremsscheiben? Dann muss es an der Fahrweise liegen, die sollte man eventuell überdenken. Aber warst du nicht auf der Kerl der permament irgendwie Vollgas aus den Parklücken gefahren ist? Oder verwechsel ich dich gerade?


----------



## riedochs (3. November 2013)

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen:

Passat 3BG 2.0 20V: In Zahlung gegeben mit 240tkm mit den ersten Scheiben und dem 2. Satz Beläge. Die Scheiben waren noch ok. 
Scirocco 3 (DSG): derzeit 70tkm mit den ersten Scheiben und Belägen
Passat B7 (DSG): derzeit 90tkm mit  den ersten Scheiben und Belägen


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mit einem A3 so einen hohen Belagverschleiß? Dazu noch öfters glühende Bremsscheiben? Dann muss es an der Fahrweise liegen, die sollte man eventuell überdenken. Aber warst du nicht auf der Kerl der permament irgendwie Vollgas aus den Parklücken gefahren ist? Oder verwechsel ich dich gerade?


 Vollgas aus Parklücken?

Wenn ich eins nicht abkann dann sind es Parkplatzheizer. Ich fahr da schnell, wo es niemand interessiert, Abends auf ner verlassenen Landstraße. Naja wenn ich aufm Ring nicht ordendlich fliegen lasse, dann kann ich es mir sparen da zu fahren. Da müssen die Scheiben schonmal glühen. Leider hab ich noch kein Foto von mir mit roten Bremsscheiben.



riedochs schrieb:


> Passat 3BG 2.0 20V: In Zahlung gegeben mit  240tkm mit den ersten Scheiben und dem 2. Satz Beläge. Die Scheiben  waren noch ok.


 Und da war noch Scheibe da und nicht nur runder Rost?


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2013)

Also warst du nicht der Typ der meinte das Frontantrieb gefährlich wäre weil man nicht schnell genug aus einer Ausfahrt/Seitenstraße/Parklücke fahren kann und man darum UNBEDINGT Allrad braucht? Dann scheine ich mich da wohl geirrt zu haben und nehme die Frage gerne zurück.


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und da war noch Scheibe da und nicht nur runder Rost?


 
Jep. Das Autohaus hat damals den Wagen durchgeschaut. Ging dann in den Export.


----------



## XE85 (4. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum der Touring an der HA einen so viel höheren Verschleiß hat, ist mir schleierhaft.



Das hat mehrere Gründe: Zum einen bremst der Tempomat (inkl. Abstandregelung sofern vorhanden) in erster Linie hinten. Dann greift auch das ASR auf die hintere Bremse zu um eben das durchdrehen zu verhindern. Der wohl entscheidenste Punkte ist aber dass die hinteren Bremsbeläge deutlich kleiner (kleinere Reibfläche) sind als die vorderen - angeblich aus Platzmagel wegen der elektromechanischen Handbremse.


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2013)

Wo ihr grad bei Bremsen seid:

Ich habe im Juli meinen Golf V 1,4 TSI 140Ps bei VW in Zahlung gegeben.

Bei der Abnahme haben die mir einreden wollen alle Bremsen rundrum seien gewechselt worden.

Das war aber nicht der Fall. Der hatte 72000 runter und alle Scheiben und Beläge waren kaum abgenutzt.

Bin immern nen guten Mix gefahren aus Autobahn, Land und Stadt.

Manierlich und vorausschauen. 

Keiner konnte glauben das das noch die ersten Beläge und Scheiben sind.

Denke jetzt bei dem GTI wird's anders werde. 

Kann mir für meinen GTI 6er ein paar gute Scheiben und Beläge empfehlen die guten Biss haben und zugelassen sind?

Al


----------



## keinnick (4. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vollgas aus Parklücken?
> 
> Wenn ich eins nicht abkann dann sind es Parkplatzheizer. Ich fahr da schnell, wo es niemand interessiert, Abends auf ner verlassenen Landstraße. Naja wenn ich aufm Ring nicht ordendlich fliegen lasse, dann kann ich es mir sparen da zu fahren. Da müssen die Scheiben schonmal glühen. Leider hab ich noch kein Foto von mir mit roten Bremsscheiben.



Ich glaube das hier war gemeint 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht ewig auf eine große Lücke warten will, dann klappt das nicht ohne Allrad. Wenn ich in eine Lücke rein will, dann halte ich das Auto mit der Handbremse fest, bringe den Motor schonmal auf 2500rpm und schieße dann los. Bis jetzt hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert, dass es zu knapp war. Ich beobachte eigendlich immer den Rückspiegel und hab noch nie ne Lichthupe bekommen.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Denke jetzt bei dem GTI wird's anders werde.
> 
> Kann mir für meinen GTI 6er ein paar gute Scheiben und Beläge empfehlen die guten Biss haben und zugelassen sind?
> 
> Al



Die Bremse vom GTI sollte doch grundsätzlich nicht die Schlechteste sein. Warum willst du da gleich nachrüsten?


----------



## watercooled (4. November 2013)

Besser geht immer?


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

Die Serienbremsen dürften immer noch den besten Kompromiss zwischen, Bremswirkung, Verschleiß, Geräuschemission und Kosten darstellen. 

Wenn man nicht was Standfestes für Trackdays braucht, würde ich da nix ändern.


----------



## Falk (4. November 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann bei mir die Bremsen fällig sind - sind bei 42.000km mit Original Bremsen + Belegen. TÜV hat damit im Sommer keine Schmerzen gehabt, VW-Werkstatt hat bisher auch noch keine Anstalten gemacht, mir neue Verkaufen zu wollen (und da bin ich mir sicher, dass wenn sie wittern, dass es Geld zu holen gibt, sie mich darauf hinweisen würden, dass man ja mal die Bremsen wechseln könnte)...

Habe es nebenher mal geschafft, eine Tankfüllung unter 10L/100km zu realisieren: 511km, 49L Super+. Ein paar Mal nach Ingolstadt über die A9 (da ist man Abends froh, wenn man 120 fahren kann), nach Neuschwanstein über Bundestraße (~110 max). Das erste Mal in 2 Jahren, dass ich unter 10L gekommen bin 

Und noch was anderes: habt ihr Erfahrungen mit verzicht auf freie Werkstattwahl? Derzeit haben wir bei der Vollkasko freie Werkstattwahl, allerdings wäre es 20% günstiger (bezogen auf die Vollkasko), darauf zu verzichten - das sind schon ein paar Euro im Jahr.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. November 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann bei mir die Bremsen fällig sind - sind bei 42.000km mit Original Bremsen + Belegen. TÜV hat damit im Sommer keine Schmerzen gehabt, VW-Werkstatt hat bisher auch noch keine Anstalten gemacht, mir neue Verkaufen zu wollen (und da bin ich mir sicher, dass wenn sie wittern, dass es Geld zu holen gibt, sie mich darauf hinweisen würden, dass man ja mal die Bremsen wechseln könnte)...
> 
> Habe es nebenher mal geschafft, eine Tankfüllung unter 10L/100km zu realisieren: 511km, 49L Super+. Ein paar Mal nach Ingolstadt über die A9 (da ist man Abends froh, wenn man 120 fahren kann), nach Neuschwanstein über Bundestraße (~110 max). Das erste Mal in 2 Jahren, dass ich unter 10L gekommen bin
> 
> Und noch was anderes: habt ihr Erfahrungen mit verzicht auf freie Werkstattwahl? Derzeit haben wir bei der Vollkasko freie Werkstattwahl, allerdings wäre es 20% günstiger (bezogen auf die Vollkasko), darauf zu verzichten - das sind schon ein paar Euro im Jahr.



WTF... Was fährst du für einen VW, dass der 10L/100km nimmt? Da du geschrieben hast das du erst 42000tkm runter hast, würde ich auf etwas aktuelles tippen. Aber welcher aktuelle Benziner von VW nimmt 10L Benzin? Scirocco Kompressor? Golf GT oder GTI?


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Und noch was anderes: habt ihr Erfahrungen mit verzicht auf freie Werkstattwahl? Derzeit haben wir bei der Vollkasko freie Werkstattwahl, allerdings wäre es 20% günstiger (bezogen auf die Vollkasko), darauf zu verzichten - das sind schon ein paar Euro im Jahr.



Wenn die Garantie am Auto abgelaufen ist, würde ichs ganz klar machen.


----------



## keinnick (4. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> WTF... Was fährst du für einen VW, dass der 10L/100km nimmt? Da du geschrieben hast das du erst 42000tkm runter hast, würde ich auf etwas aktuelles tippen. Aber welcher aktuelle Benziner von VW nimmt 10L Benzin? Scirocco Kompressor? Golf GT oder GTI?


 
Ich tippe auf R32


----------



## 14Hannes88 (4. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf R32



Das erklärt natürlich einiges...

ist der Golf immer noch @stock oder noch was anderes dran gemacht?

Bei meinem wird nächstes WE feinabstimmung gemacht... ich freu mich wie ein guppy.


----------



## Falk (4. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn die Garantie am Auto abgelaufen ist, würde ichs ganz klar machen.



Ja, das ist sie - ist ja Baujahr 2006, das einzige was ich noch habe ist die VW Mobilitätsgarantie (weil die am einfachsten zu erreichende Werkstatt bisher immer VW war). Hab mir da nur nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, nur bei der aktuellen Rechnung hat die Versicherung es mal dazu geschrieben was ich sparen würde ohne freie Werkstattwahl.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf R32


Korrekt. Der ist mit 9,7L kombiniert angegeben. Das ist aber wie bei allen anderen Autos auch relativ unrealistisch. Und der ist so, wie er vom Band lief.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sie - ist ja Baujahr 2006, das einzige was ich noch habe ist die VW Mobilitätsgarantie (weil die am einfachsten zu erreichende Werkstatt bisher immer VW war). Hab mir da nur nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, nur bei der aktuellen Rechnung hat die Versicherung es mal dazu geschrieben was ich sparen würde ohne freie Werkstattwahl.



Dann würde ich auf die freie Werkstattwahl verzichten. Was soll passieren. Garantie gibts ja keine mehr, die du durch ne Reparatur in ner  Fremdwerkstatt verlieren kannst. 

Trotzdem vielleicht mal schauen, in welcher Werkstatt bei nem Schadensfall das Auto repariert werden muss. Bringt ja nix, wenn die nächste Werkstatt, die die Versicherung akzeptiert weit weg ist.


----------



## Falk (4. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auf die freie Werkstattwahl verzichten. Was soll passieren. Garantie gibts ja keine mehr, die du durch ne Reparatur in ner  Fremdwerkstatt verlieren kannst.
> Trotzdem vielleicht mal schauen, in welcher Werkstatt bei nem Schadensfall das Auto repariert werden muss. Bringt ja nix, wenn die nächste Werkstatt, die die Versicherung akzeptiert weit weg ist.



Das ist ein guter Tipp - jetzt muss ich nur noch rauskriegen, wo ich das bei der HUK rauskriege, im Zweifelsfall muss ich wohl eine Mail schreiben...


----------



## JC88 (4. November 2013)

Anrufen hilft da eher als ne Mail schreiben


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

Ich würde da auch lieber vorher fragen. Nicht, dass die HUK z.B. Mercedes Werkstätten als Vertragspartner hat und du kannst dann die Mercedespreise zahlen. Oder umgekehrt, dass du zu irgendwelchen Vertrauens unwürdigen Hinterhofklitschen musst. Auch bei ATU würde ich persönlich mein Auto nicht gerne reppen lassen.


----------



## Falk (4. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch lieber vorher fragen. Nicht, dass die HUK z.B. Mercedes Werkstätten als Vertragspartner hat und du kannst dann die Mercedespreise zahlen. Oder umgekehrt, dass du zu irgendwelchen Vertrauens unwürdigen Hinterhofklitschen musst. Auch bei ATU würde ich persönlich mein Auto nicht gerne reppen lassen.



Naja, der erste Fall ist ja etwas unrealistisch, die Versicherung will ja sparen (sonst würden sie mir keine 20% erlassen, wenn das potentiell teurer wäre als bei VW)


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Bremse vom GTI sollte doch grundsätzlich nicht die Schlechteste sein. Warum willst du da gleich nachrüsten?


  Die Bremse ist pervers  Staubt aber wie sau

Erwäge bei der nächsten Inspektion einen Tausch


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, der erste Fall ist ja etwas unrealistisch, die Versicherung will ja sparen (sonst würden sie mir keine 20% erlassen, wenn das potentiell teurer wäre als bei VW)



Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Serienbremsen dürften immer noch den besten Kompromiss zwischen, Bremswirkung, Verschleiß, Geräuschemission und Kosten darstellen.
> 
> Wenn man nicht was Standfestes für Trackdays braucht, würde ich da nix ändern.


 Das seh ich auch so. Teilweise haben meine Beifahrer doch schon so ihre Bedenken, wenn sie das erste mal meine Bremse hören/fühlen.  Mir selber macht das nix aus. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Also warst du nicht der Typ der meinte das  Frontantrieb gefährlich wäre weil man nicht schnell genug aus einer  Ausfahrt/Seitenstraße/Parklücke fahren kann und man darum UNBEDINGT  Allrad braucht? Dann scheine ich mich da wohl geirrt zu haben und nehme  die Frage gerne zurück.


 Man braucht es nicht unbedingt aber ohne muss man halt warten. Aber das war beim links abbiegen aus einer Querstraße und nicht aus ner Parklücke. Aufm Parkplatz fahr ich grundsätzlich langsamer als die meisten anderen Autofahrer. Ich will ja nicht ständig irgendwen untern Rädern haben. Auf Parkplätzen wird ja grundsätzlich nicht auf fahrende Autos geachtet, sondern nach Lust und Laune der Einkaufswagen durch die Gegend geschoben oder mitten auf der Fahrbahn rumgelaufen.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch lieber vorher fragen.  Nicht, dass die HUK z.B. Mercedes Werkstätten als Vertragspartner hat  und du kannst dann die Mercedespreise zahlen. Oder umgekehrt, dass du zu  irgendwelchen Vertrauens unwürdigen Hinterhofklitschen musst. Auch bei  ATU würde ich persönlich mein Auto nicht gerne reppen lassen.


Hey nix gegen Daimler, bei uns gibts für die Wartezeit Kaffee oder Cola gratis. Bei ATU kannst du dein Auto nicht reparieren lassen... ...die tauschen einfach nur irgendwas teures aus und lassen dich wieder fahren.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hey nix gegen Daimler, bei uns gibts für die Wartezeit Kaffee oder Cola gratis.


 
Bei uns im Autohaus bekommen die Kunden auch Kaffee und son Zeugs. Auch Bonbons. Das ist doch heutzutage normal, oder?!?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. November 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann bei mir die Bremsen fällig sind - sind bei 42.000km mit Original Bremsen + Belegen.


 Bei meinem passat bj 2001 halten die klötzer vorn min. 60000 km und die scheiben demzufolge 120000 km . Hinten die klötzer haben unter mir (hab mit 92000 km gebrauch gekauft) 130000 km mit gemacht wobei ich nicht glaube, das die mein vorgänger gewechselt hat. (hinten immer noch die ersten scheiben,könnten also ca. 230000 km gehalten haben)


14Hannes88 schrieb:


> WTF... Was fährst du für einen VW, dass der 10L/100km nimmt?


Gegenfrage, welcher VW nimmt unter 10l/100km? Der letzte leihwagen war ein touran 1.4 tsi mit 140 ps und hat auf 80 km fast 10l genommen. (versucht sparsam zu fahren) Dann wäre da auch noch ein caddy kastenwagen mit 1.6l bluemotoin-diesel/105 ps->10l (allerdings nicht langsam gefahren aber nie über 3000 touren weil der motor da nicht mehr will) und mein firmenbus mit 2.0 tdi/140 ps->10-12l. (der selbe vom kollegen mit 1.9 pumpe-düse tdi/130 ps verbraucht 8l, mit bleifuß 9l bei ähnlicher beladung und zieht gefühlt besser) Den 5er golf mit benzin-maschiene lass ich mal weg, weil ich nicht weiß was für eine der hatte. Allerdings lag der auch so um die 10l.
Bei den leihwagen war aber auch nur ein A2 die überaschung beim spritverbrauch. Der lag mit der 1,4l benzin-maschiene/75 ps bei ca. 3-4l auf 100 km und zog wie mein damaliger 90 ps 3er golf.


----------



## computertod (4. November 2013)

hat hier schon mal wer nen Fahrzeug mit Litauischen Papieren gekauft und weis was ich da bei der Zulassung beachten muss?


----------



## Klutten (4. November 2013)

Wenn das Fahrzeug nicht zu alt ist, also schon EG-typgenehmigt ist, genügt eine normale HU + Datenblatt, damit die Zulassungsstelle Dokumente erstellen kann. Ist das Fahrzeug älter, führt der Weg über den TÜV und eine Einzelgenehmigung nach §21 StVZO.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei uns im Autohaus bekommen die Kunden auch Kaffee und son Zeugs. Auch Bonbons. Das ist doch heutzutage normal, oder?!?


 Stimmt.  Ich frag mich manchmal aber schon wie so manche Werkstatt ordendliche Arbeit anbieten kann zu den Preisen, die die verlangen. Denn wenn man den Mechanikern die AWs so derbe streicht, dass denen kaum noch was bleibt kann man sich ja denken, wie das Auto repariert wird. Und nein, wenn nen Daimler Autohaus 100-120€ die Stunde verlangt, fährt der Monteur privat keine S-Klasse. 



computertod schrieb:


> hat hier schon mal wer nen Fahrzeug mit  Litauischen Papieren gekauft und weis was ich da bei der Zulassung  beachten muss?


 Nur mal so vorsichtig gefragt... ...hat das Fahrzeug immer legal den Besitzer gewechselt? Nicht das es da ne Böse Überraschung gibt beim Anmelden.


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, welcher VW nimmt unter 10l/100km? [...]


 
Meiner ist(/war je nach Gutachten...) dann wohl ne Ausnahme... 5,7-6,4l/100km mit dem 1,4l 16V ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, welcher VW nimmt unter 10l/100km? Der letzte leihwagen war ein touran 1.4 tsi mit 140 ps und hat auf 80 km fast 10l genommen. (versucht sparsam zu fahren) Dann wäre da auch noch ein caddy kastenwagen mit 1.6l bluemotoin-diesel/105 ps->10l (allerdings nicht langsam gefahren aber nie über 3000 touren weil der motor da nicht mehr will) und mein firmenbus mit 2.0 tdi/140 ps->10-12l. (der selbe vom kollegen mit 1.9 pumpe-düse tdi/130 ps verbraucht 8l, mit bleifuß 9l bei ähnlicher beladung und zieht gefühlt besser) Den 5er golf mit benzin-maschiene lass ich mal weg, weil ich nicht weiß was für eine der hatte. Allerdings lag der auch so um die 10l.
> Bei den leihwagen war aber auch nur ein A2 die überaschung beim spritverbrauch. Der lag mit der 1,4l benzin-maschiene/75 ps bei ca. 3-4l auf 100 km und zog wie mein damaliger 90 ps 3er golf.



Wenn ich den ersten Satz lese, wird mit schon schlecht  Ich beantworte es dir gern: Fast jeder etwas moderne VW außer Golf R, R32/36 und Co.
Dann bist du eher nicht in der Lage ein Auto spritsparend zu fahren.
Einen 1,6l TDI bekommt man nur mit äußerst rücksichtsloser Fahrweise auf 10l. Da kommt selbst mein 2l (CR) Diesel niemals hin.


----------



## computertod (4. November 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn das Fahrzeug nicht zu alt ist, also schon EG-typgenehmigt ist, genügt eine normale HU + Datenblatt, damit die Zulassungsstelle Dokumente erstellen kann. Ist das Fahrzeug älter, führt der Weg über den TÜV und eine Einzelgenehmigung nach §21 StVZO.



Ist ein Benz bj 88 und war 2012 schon mal mit deutschem kurzzeitkennzeichen unterwegs, falls das relevant ist 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur mal so vorsichtig gefragt... ...hat das Fahrzeug immer legal den Besitzer gewechselt? Nicht das es da ne Böse Überraschung gibt beim Anmelden.


 
Wurde von nem älteren Herrn gefahren, der hat ihn an seinem sohn vererbt und der hat ihn nach de verkauft, hat halt jetzt noch ausländische Papiere


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

Hupsa, das Ringtaxi is hin.  

http://www.motor-talk.de/news/das-r..._ids=540659106011078&fb_action_types=og.likes


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich den ersten Satz lese, wird mit schon schlecht  Ich beantworte es dir gern: Fast jeder etwas moderne VW außer Golf R, R32/36 und Co.
> Dann bist du eher nicht in der Lage ein Auto spritsparend zu fahren.


 Ich achte bei mir auch nicht auf den Spritverbrauch. Wenn ich spritsparend fahren will, dann nehm ich das Fahrrad. Wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre liegt der Fahrspaß im Vordergrund. Ich brauche keine permanente Spritverbrauchsanzeige, die sofort aufleuchtet, wenn man über 5L kommt. 

Wenn ich es drauf anlege kann ich ausnahmslos jedes Auto unter Werksangabe fahren. Bei mir in der Firma bin ich nämlich für Verbrauchsmessfahrten zuständig. Um mal ein paar Werte zu nennen: B180 CDI 3,1L/100, GLK 220 CDI 3,7L/100, E250 CDI 3,5L/100. Nur wenn man so sparsarm fährt, ist von Fahrspaß nicht im Ansatz die Rede. DAS SCHLIMME ist, dass ich selbst mit diesen Werten noch massenweise Leute überhole, die langsamer fahren.




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hupsa, das Ringtaxi is hin.
> 
> BMW-Ring-Taxi-Crash: Das Ring-Taxi ist Schrott | BMW 5er F10


 Oha! Der ist ja mal ganz ordendlich abgegangen. An der Stelle ist doch rechts dieser furchbar glatte Kunstrasen, den man lieber nicht berühren sollte.  Im nassen hat man da 0 Chance drauf.


----------



## Seeefe (4. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage an euch.

Ich fahr nen Honda Jazz, der ne Gasanlage eingebaut hat. 

Jetzt ist es fast jeden Winter so, das wenn man morgens in das Auto steigt, einem ein fieser Gasgeruch entgegenkommt, mal stärker mal schwächer, aber zum Glück meistens erst garnicht vorhanden. 

In der Werkstatt wurd nichts gefunden, hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch.
> 
> Ich fahr nen Honda Jazz, der ne Gasanlage eingebaut hat.
> 
> ...


 Im Innenraum? Soweit ich weis darf im Innenraum garkeine Leitung ohne doppelte Hülle verlegt werden! Wenn die ordnungsgemäß eingebaut wurde müssen da 2 Sachen gleichzeitig undicht sein. Gaslecks aufspüren kann man sowieso nur, wenn sie auch da sind. Diese Gasschnüffelgeräte brauchen schon ein wenig, bis die anschlagen. Wenn grade nichts ist, kann die Werkstatt auch nix finden. Eventuell mal woanders hinfahren, denn allein das aufschließen eines Autos löst im Innenraum etliche Funken in z.B. Relais aus, die auch unter Umständen mal das Gas entzünden könnten!


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Oha! Der ist ja mal ganz ordendlich abgegangen. An der Stelle ist doch rechts dieser furchbar glatte Kunstrasen, den man lieber nicht berühren sollte.  Im nassen hat man da 0 Chance drauf.



Du meinst das hier...  

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5L-4lXRD1DA


----------



## Seeefe (4. November 2013)

Jap im Innenraum. Außen ist es mir bisher eig. nicht aufgefallen. Heute morgen war es nämlich schon wieder so. 

Eingebaut wurde die ja selbst von Honda. 

Zudem tritt das auch nur ab und an im Winter auf, also wenn es draußen kalt wird. Im Sommer nicht ein einziges mal. 

Wir haben das Auto auch mal paar Tage zum testen bei Honda gelassen, 2 mal wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber das einzige was kam, sie können nichts finden, weil das Gerät nicht angeschlagen hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Du meinst das hier...
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5L-4lXRD1DA


 Exakt. Hey das ist ja auch aus nem A3 8L gefilmt.  ...aber vor Facelift wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jap im Innenraum. Außen ist es mir bisher eig.  nicht aufgefallen. Heute morgen war es nämlich schon wieder so.
> 
> Eingebaut wurde die ja selbst von Honda.
> 
> ...


 Original Honda Gasanlage? Dann kann man fehlerhaften Einbau eigendlich ausschließen, wenn da sonst nichts dran gemacht wurde...


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hier war gemeint


 
Ok dann hat mich mein Gedächnis doch nicht komplett getäuscht, hat der A3 nicht nur ein Haldex-Allrad? Also Allrad für arme?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ok dann hat mich mein Gedächnis doch nicht komplett getäuscht, hat der A3 nicht nur ein Haldex-Allrad? Also Allrad für arme?


 Das stimmt grade beim querfahren auf Schnee ist die Kraftverteilung doch manchmal ein wenig komisch.  Aber immer noch um Welten besser, was andere Hersteller so an Allrad verzapfen.


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2013)

Wenn Allrad dann Subaru oder Mitsubishi.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2013)

Mein nächster soll auch nen Evo X werden. Der Allrad ist echt geil!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich den ersten Satz lese, wird mit schon schlecht


Geht mir mit deiner antwort genau so...


> Ich beantworte es dir gern: Fast jeder etwas moderne VW außer Golf R, R32/36 und Co.


Dann mangelt es dir aber mehr an erfahrung, als ich dachte. Jedes nagelneue leihauto was ich bis jetzt hatte (max 300 km auf der uhr), hat erstmal und unveränderlich 10l/100 km genommen. (fahrweise egal)
Dazu gesellen sich mittlerweile noch 2 firmenwagen, die ich neu bekommen habe und sich ebenfalls die ersten 2000-3000km 10l/100km genemigt haben. (sogar ein caddy mit 1,9l saugdiesel) Beim caddy ging es dann nach der ersten inspektion auf 8l herunter und der aktuelle transporter ist eben momentan bei 10-12l.
Und das ich im hügeligen bis bergigen gelände auch mal das ganz rechte pedal benutzen muß, finde ich ist normal!


> Dann bist du eher nicht in der Lage ein Auto spritsparend zu fahren.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber hab erstmal so viel kilometer im gasfuß wie ich. Wenn es soweit ist, können wir über die unterschiedlichsten fahrstile weiter reden. 


> Einen 1,6l TDI bekommt man nur mit äußerst rücksichtsloser Fahrweise auf 10l.


Mit "treten" werden es eher 11l. Auch wenn dir was anderes "eingetrichtert" wurde, die commonrailer von VW saufen wie ein loch. Würde VW nicht streckenweise einen recht langen 6. gang verbauen, wäre es sogar noch mehr.


> Da kommt selbst mein 2l (CR) Diesel niemals hin.


 Wenn du da wohnst, was du als "ort" angegeben hast, müßtest dein auto 3l/100 km verbrauchen. Da im flachen land, so ganz ohne hindernisse, muß man das auto doch nur beschleunigen und kann anschließend im leerlauf bis ins ziel rollen. Dort sollten mit meinem 12 jahre alten pumpe-düse passat (130 ps) problemlos die werksangaben zu schaffen sein. (5,3l/100 km) Auf meiner "kurzstrecke" (30 km einfache tour und hügelig) zur arbeit nimmt er derzeit ca. 6,5l/100 km und wenn ich mit einer gemütlich 180 über die autobahn fahre sind es ca. 7,5l. Fahre ich mit 130 in den schwarzwald, sind es etwas unter 5l. Da wirst du mit deinem 2.0er schon probleme haben da heran zu kommen, zumal nicht alles eben dahin geht. 


nfsgame schrieb:


> Meiner ist(/war je nach Gutachten...) dann wohl ne Ausnahme... 5,7-6,4l/100km mit dem 1,4l 16V ...


Wieviel ps? Mein 2. auto (3er golf, 60 ps, 1.4er benziner mit vergaser-technik) hat sich ca. 6,5l/100 km genemigt. (hab über die verschiedenen autos den verbrauch konstant gehalten, nur die ps sind immer mehr geworden ) Allerdings mußte ich den immer mit etwas mehr gas fahren...


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich achte bei mir auch nicht auf den  Spritverbrauch. Wenn ich spritsparend fahren will, dann nehm ich das  Fahrrad. Wenn ich mit dem Auto fahre liegt der Fahrspaß im Vordergrund.  Ich brauche keine permanente Spritverbrauchsanzeige, die sofort  aufleuchtet, wenn man über 5L kommt.


Fahrspaß hab ich nur im eigenen auto, wobei es eine ausnahme gab. Das  war ein 3er polo GTI mit 1,6l hubraum und 120 ps. Das ding ging wie sau,  machte aber abrubt bei 195 km/h schluß und soff 12l/100km. Aber wie  gesagt...fetzig die karre!



> Wenn ich es drauf anlege kann ich ausnahmslos jedes Auto unter  Werksangabe fahren. Bei mir in der Firma bin ich nämlich für  Verbrauchsmessfahrten zuständig.


Verbrauchsmessfahrten verbinde  ich irgendwie mit einer festgelegten strecke mit fester km-zahl. Drückt  doch die fahrzeuge einfach mal einem ganz normalen mitarbeiter in die  hand und sagt ihm, er solle das ding ein halbes jahr fahren und den  verbrauch immer schön aufschreiben. Dann wisst ihr auch, was die auto`s  wirklich nehmen. 
Alternativ darfst du natürlich auch gerne eine woche kreuz und quer  durchs erzgebirge fahren in 100km-etappen. (eine etappe pro tag!) Ich  verspreche dir, das du da keine 3l/100km schaffen wirst. (auch wenn  mercedes-motoren als sparsam gelten)
Edit:


Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn Allrad dann Subaru oder Mitsubishi.


 Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn der allrad wirklich was machen muß bist du mit einem wolf von der bundeswehr oder selbst einem lada niva besser bedient. 
Da kannst du dann, im extrem-fall, einfach zu dem subaru/mitsubishi-fahrer hinüber schauen, dein dickes grinsen aufsetzen, freundlich winken, alle sperren rein machen und einfach los fahren.
Achja, für das den straßen kinder-kram würde ich zu audi greifen.


----------



## Wendigo (5. November 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus - Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kupplungsseil für meinen Golf 2 GL 1,3l und bin auch schon auf Ebay fündig geworden.

VW Golf II 1990 19E, 1G1 1.3 KAT kupplungsseil | eBay

Kann mir jemand eines empfehlen???

Mein aktuelles Seil ist nicht gerissen, verkantet aber irgendwie ab und an nach ein paar Schaltvorgänge, was dazu führt, dass ich fast nur mit Gewalt schalten kann, solang der Motor an ist. Lommel ich etwas am Seil, ist die Kupplung wieder weich zu treten für ne Weile. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass es irgendwie an der Durchführung liegt.


----------



## dekay55 (5. November 2013)

Bist du dir da wirklich sicher das es am Bowdenzug liegt, und nicht z.b das Ausrücklager einfach fritte ist


----------



## fatlace (5. November 2013)

bei mir gabs heute nen schönes packet
erstmal kleines vergleichs Bild

dreckig wie sau aber das wetter ist zu beschissen zum waschen
codiert is auch schon alles


----------



## Mosed (5. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Beim caddy ging es dann nach der ersten inspektion auf 8l herunter und der aktuelle transporter ist eben momentan bei 10-12l.


 
Man sollte aber schon Transporter und klassisches Auto unterscheiden. Gerade Dieselfahrzeuge (wenn wir von Golf, Passat, A3, A4 ... reden) sind nur schwer auf 10 Liter oder mehr zu bekommen. Ich wohne in Baden-Württemberg und die Poolfahrzeuge liegen deutlich unter 10 Liter Diesel. Da stehen eher Zahlen im Bereich von 5-6 Litern an erster Stelle (ca. 2,0 TDI)
10 Liter oder ähnlich ist aber auch bei Benzinern eher selten anzutreffen - außer man fährt nur in der Stadt  oder hat halt einen entsprechenden Motor. Ein Freund hat einen Golf 5 1,4 Liter und braucht selbst in der Stadt unter 9 Liter.
Das man eine Schrankwand wie einen Transporter mit Benzinmotor nicht mit 5 Liter bewegen kann ist ja klar. Wenn dann noch die Motorisierung stark ist...

Oder du hast einen merkwürdigen Fahrstil. Manche meinen ja auch es wäre sparsam von 0 auf 50 km/h gaaaaaaanz langsam zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Beam39 (5. November 2013)

@*TurricanVeteran*

Ich will ja nichts sagen aber ich war das vergangene Wochenende mit nem q7 3.0tdi unterwegs und hab einen Durchschnitt von 9.4l aufm BC gehabt (1800km). Klar - isn Diesel und die 8-Stufenautomatik hat ihr wesentliches dazu beigetragen, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass das Teil 2.5 Tonnen (und mehr) wog, der Motor eigentlich überfordert ist mit dem Gewicht und wir immerhin von 3l Hubraum reden.

Ich bin auch schon reihenweise die neuen Benziner aus dem Hause VW gefahren und wenn man die ohne Probleme über 10l bekommt sollte man definitiv seine Fahrweise überdenken. Ich fahre ja selbst meinen, im Vergleich alten, 525d in der Stadt mit etwas über 11l, auf der AB brauch der aber bei einer zügigen (mind. 160) Reisegeschwindigkeit nichtmal im Ansatz 10l.


----------



## watercooled (5. November 2013)

Wo wir gerade beim Spritverbrauch sind, bei einem kleinen Autochen wie dem C2 könnte man ja meinen das der pupsige 1.6er nicht so viel säuft.
Aber Huiuiui, 11.4 Liter stehen auf der Anzeige


----------



## winner961 (5. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Spritverbrauch sind, bei einem kleinen Autochen wie dem C2 könnte man ja meinen das der pupsige 1.6er nicht so viel säuft. Aber Huiuiui, 11.4 Liter stehen auf der Anzeige



Das Teil hat 122 PS wo sollen die sonst herkommen :p

So langsam sollte ich auch mal anfangen nach meinem ersten Auto zu suchen  Lange ist es nicht mehr


----------



## dekay55 (5. November 2013)

Hast dich ja schonmal im richtigen Auto Forum angemeldet


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. November 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Man sollte aber schon Transporter und klassisches Auto unterscheiden.


Den vergleiche ich auch eher mit dem eines kollegen. (der hat einen 130 ps pumpe-düse-motor) Der verbraucht 8 normal und 9l mit zügiger fahrweise. (kommt entsprechend mit 900 km/tankfüllung gut 200 km weiter wie ich)
Wie gesagt, 10l/100 km halte ich für zuviel, auch wenn es ein transporter ist. Das konnte VW schon besser. 


> Gerade Dieselfahrzeuge (wenn wir von Golf, Passat, A3, A4 ... reden) sind nur schwer auf 10 Liter oder mehr zu bekommen.


Vieleicht verkaufen sie die fahrzeuge bei euch ohne "beta-motorsteuerung". Ich mußte den händler bei der ersten inspektion erstmal darauf hinweisen, das er sie doch bitte durch eine "final" ersetzen soll. (betrifft den caddy mit 1.9er sdi) Ich weiß nicht was sie dann gemacht haben, aber ein bißchen ging der verbrauch herunter. (8l kann man bei dem fahrzeug hin nehmen, da man auf der autobahn zwangsläufig nur vollgas fährt)


> Da stehen eher Zahlen im Bereich von 5-6 Litern an erster Stelle (ca. 2,0 TDI)


Einen solchen motor mit einem verbrauch unter 6l hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen.
Dagegen hat ein ehemaliger kollege einen 5er-golf bluemotion mit 1.9er tdi (105 ps) gehabt mit grüner plakette, seiner angabe nach ohne DPF und 5l/100 km verbrauch bei 160 auf der autobahn. Aktuelle commonrail-motoren sind da bestenfalls gleichwertig.
Mal davon ab habe ich so das gefühl das VW nur auf CR umgetiegen ist, weil die billiger zu produzieren sind wie PD. Da ich aber diese CR-säufer nicht mag, wird mein passat wohl min. noch bis 500000 km halten müssen (also min. ein turbo wird noch verheizt ) und dann schaue ich mal, ob es nicht evt. was elektrisches oder diesel-elektrisches gibt. (praktisch sowas wie ein ampera nur von VW)


> Oder du hast einen merkwürdigen Fahrstil. Manche meinen ja auch es wäre sparsam von 0 auf 50 km/h gaaaaaaanz langsam zu beschleunigen.


 Beim spritsparen und dem "wie" scheiden sich eh die geister. Ich beschleunige lieber mit vollgas auf die wunschgeschwindigkeit und halte diese dann. Da der bus aber, im vergleich zum neuzustand, bereits schlechter beschleunigt, dauert es dennoch eine ganze weile. (hab mittlerweile 21000 km auf der uhr)
Edit:


Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich  will ja nichts sagen aber ich war das vergangene Wochenende mit nem q7  3.0tdi unterwegs und hab einen Durchschnitt von 9.4l aufm BC gehabt  (1800km).


Cruisend, oder? Und vor allem am stück? Nimm den Q7 und fahre ihn doch einfach mal zu deinen normalen gelegenheiten. Im alltag (wo man es vereinzelt auch mal eilig haben kann) wird dir der verbrauch aber durch die decke gehen. Ich fahre übrigens generell nicht zum blanken spaß durch die botanik!


> ... der Motor eigentlich überfordert ist  mit dem Gewicht und wir immerhin von 3l Hubraum reden.


Dann hat audi was falsch gemacht...


> Ich bin  auch schon reihenweise die neuen Benziner aus dem Hause VW gefahren und  wenn man die ohne Probleme über 10l bekommt sollte man definitiv seine  Fahrweise überdenken.


Brauch ich nicht. Meine fahrweise ändert sich von privat auf firmenfahrzeug nicht sonderlich und in der stadt kommt der turbo fast nicht zum einsatz und dennoch säuft der transporter. (8l/100 km sollten machbar sein!)
Mein privater genemigt sich ja auch nicht über gebühr...


----------



## winner961 (5. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hast dich ja schonmal im richtigen Auto Forum angemeldet



Kennst mich ja  dauert aber wahrscheinlich noch ein zwei drei Jahre will den ja nicht gleich gegen nen Baum lassen  und wenn dann wäre ein umgebauter auch toll


----------



## dekay55 (5. November 2013)

Na bis dahin haste auch zugriff auf den Marktplatz bei uns


----------



## winner961 (5. November 2013)

Immer so negativ  hab ich jetzt schon


----------



## Mosed (5. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich beschleunige lieber mit vollgas auf die wunschgeschwindigkeit und halte diese dann.


 
Wirklich Vollgas? Das ist neben zu langsam beschleunigen auf jeden Fall nicht sparsam. Zügig beschleunigen ist am Besten. Ist natürlich ein schwammiger Begriff.
Nutzt du denn auch die Schubabschaltung? Soll ja Leute geben, die Bergab oder ausrollen den Gang rausnehmen, weil sie denken der Verbrauch wäre dann am niedrigsten.


----------



## Wendigo (5. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da wirklich sicher das es am Bowdenzug liegt, und nicht z.b das Ausrücklager einfach fritte ist


 
Naja, ne, aber wie ist dann die Sache mit em Seil zu erklären?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. November 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wirklich Vollgas? Das ist neben zu langsam beschleunigen auf jeden Fall nicht sparsam. Zügig beschleunigen ist am Besten. Ist natürlich ein schwammiger Begriff.


Mit halbgas brauch ich nicht versuchen schneller zu werden.  Das klappte beim ur-tdi und PD aber nicht bei CR. Wenn man das gas dagegen knapp unter vollgas halten soll, sollte VW ein zwei-stufen-gas wie fiat verbauen. Da drückt man normal bis runter und er beschleunigt halbwegs und wenn man richtig fest drückt zündet quasi der nachbrenner.  (war zumindest bei der letzten generation fiat-bus so)


> Nutzt du denn auch die Schubabschaltung? Soll ja Leute geben, die Bergab oder ausrollen den Gang rausnehmen, weil sie denken der Verbrauch wäre dann am niedrigsten.


 Falls du die motor-bremse meinst, generell. Der motor bremst zwar bei dem "langen" getriebe nicht großartig, vor allem weil da auch irgendwas zwischen 2,3 und 3 t schieben, aber das ist eine sehr alte angewohnheit.


----------



## nfsgame (5. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> sollte VW ein zwei-stufen-gas wie fiat verbauen. Da drückt man normal bis runter und er beschleunigt halbwegs und wenn man richtig fest drückt zündet quasi der nachbrenner.


 
-> 7er GTD 


Zu deiner Frage von weiter oben: 75PS .


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber wenn der allrad wirklich was machen muß bist du mit einem wolf von der bundeswehr oder selbst einem lada niva besser bedient.
> Da kannst du dann, im extrem-fall, einfach zu dem subaru/mitsubishi-fahrer hinüber schauen, dein dickes grinsen aufsetzen, freundlich winken, alle sperren rein machen und einfach los fahren.
> Achja, für das den straßen kinder-kram würde ich zu audi greifen.


 
Du willst mich verarschen... oder meinst du das jetzt wirklich ernst?


----------



## watercooled (5. November 2013)

"Schwache rennmaus schiebt dich an" triffts eher als "Nachbrenner"


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Verbrauchsmessfahrten verbinde  ich irgendwie mit einer festgelegten strecke mit fester km-zahl. Drückt  doch die fahrzeuge einfach mal einem ganz normalen mitarbeiter in die  hand und sagt ihm, er solle das ding ein halbes jahr fahren und den  verbrauch immer schön aufschreiben. Dann wisst ihr auch, was die auto`s  wirklich nehmen.
> Alternativ darfst du natürlich auch gerne eine woche kreuz und quer  durchs erzgebirge fahren in 100km-etappen. (eine etappe pro tag!) Ich  verspreche dir, das du da keine 3l/100km schaffen wirst. (auch wenn  mercedes-motoren als sparsam gelten)
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Verbrauchsmessfahrten werden nur dann gemacht, wenn der Kunde beanstandet, dass sein Fahrzeug zu viel verbraucht. Dann nehme ich mir das Auto und fahre damit 100Km nach den Vorgaben von Daimler. (und ja es gibt auch 1/3 Stop and Go durch die Stadt) Meistens ist es so das die Kunden das doppelte vom Werksverbrauch aufm Tacho stehen haben, weil die den Pin immer ordendlich durchtreten. Dann fahre ich mit dem Auto unter Werksangabe und auf einmal kommt dann: "Oh da muss ich mal schaun ob das nicht doch an meinem Fahrstil liegt.  Ich hatte erst 1! Auto was wirklich zu viel verbraucht hat. Das war nen Gebrauchtwagen mit billig Dazwischensteck-Chiptuning. Das hab ich dann rausgenommen, Fehler behoben. Der Kunde wusste das nicht mal das der Vorbesitzer sowas dazwischengepfuscht hat.

Die Audi Quattros sind von der Fahrdynamik her schon sehr geil. Das sind quasi die besten Allradantreibe, die man so kaufen kann. Dennoch ist mir der Allrad von Audi (grade bei den neueren) zu sehr auf Fahrsicherheit getrimmt. Der Allrad vom Evo X ist rein auf Fahrdynamik ausgelegt. Da geht mit 3 elektronischen Lamellensperrdifferenzialen die Post ab. Im Extremfall hat man da 80% der Motorleistung an einem Rad.



Mosed schrieb:


> Wirklich Vollgas? Das ist neben zu langsam  beschleunigen auf jeden Fall nicht sparsam. Zügig beschleunigen ist am  Besten. Ist natürlich ein schwammiger Begriff.
> Nutzt du denn auch die  Schubabschaltung? Soll ja Leute geben, die Bergab oder ausrollen den  Gang rausnehmen, weil sie denken der Verbrauch wäre dann am  niedrigsten.


 Viele Leute fahren auch mit so wenig Drehzahl, dass die Schubabschaltung nie einsetzt. Die denken das sie weniger verbrauchen je niedriger die Drehzahl ist.


----------



## Lee (5. November 2013)

Also unser Golf VI 1.6 TDI schluckt bei dauerhaft 180 auf der BAB knapp unter 8l, wenn ich so mit 130-140 fahre etwa 5,5l. Auf der Landstraße gerne auch mal unter 4l. Im reinen Stadtverkehr kommen wir auch mit etwa 7l hin. So ganz kann ich deine Meinung also nicht nachvollziehen TurricanVeteran. Achja, das ganze im übrigen mit miesen Ganzjahresreifen.

Mein popelig langsamer 1.4L Benziner säuft dabei aber auf der AB bei 130-140 schon 7l... Bei Vmax von 180 werdens dann knapp 11... Angeblich ja auch 100ps, gar nicht mal soviel weniger als der Golf mit 105, aber letzterer fühlt sich einfach so viel schneller an... Da passiert einfach selbst im hohen Gang noch was wenn man aufs Gas steigt. Meinen muss man wirklich ausdrehen, damit da mal was passiert und irgendwie hab ich mit Blick auf den Verbrauch und auch mit Blick auf das Leben des Motors kein gutes Gefühl bei so einer Fahrweise. Und ich mach mir auch irgendwie immer sorgen um die Kupplung, wenn ich Beispielsweise vom 6ten Gang bei Tempo 100 und vllt 2500 rpm in den dritten runter schalte, der dann bei 5500 oder sowas ist.
Aber vllt sollte ich auch einfach noch an meinen Schaltfertigkeiten arbeiten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Meinen muss man wirklich ausdrehen, damit da mal was passiert und irgendwie hab ich mit Blick auf den Verbrauch und auch mit Blick auf das Leben des Motors kein gutes Gefühl bei so einer Fahrweise.


 Wenn der Motor und der Turbo warm ist, dann macht das überhaubt nichts! Wir haben im Kundenkreis Vertreterfahrzeuge, die alle auf der Bahn Vollgas bis Anschlag gefahren werden. Die Motoren und Turbos machen ganz locker über 250000 Km. Wichtig ist halt nur das man den Motor und Turbo warm und auch KALT fährt.



Lee schrieb:


> Und ich mach mir auch  irgendwie immer sorgen um die Kupplung, wenn ich Beispielsweise vom 6ten  Gang bei Tempo 100 und vllt 2500 rpm in den dritten runter schalte, der  dann bei 5500 oder sowas ist.
> Aber vllt sollte ich auch einfach noch an meinen Schaltfertigkeiten arbeiten...


 Dafür fährt man ja auch mit Zwischengas. ...mache ich zumindest immer... Man braucht nicht doppelt kuppeln, weil das ja nen vollsyncronisiertes Getriebe ist aber Zwischengas entlastet die Kupplung sehr stark.


----------



## Lee (5. November 2013)

> Wenn der Motor und der Turbo warm ist, dann macht das überhaubt nichts!  Wir haben im Kundenkreis Vertreterfahrzeuge, die alle auf der Bahn  Vollgas bis Anschlag gefahren werden. Die Motoren und Turbos machen ganz  locker über 250000 Km. Wichtig ist halt nur das man den Motor und Turbo  warm und auch KALT fährt.


Turbo hab ich keinen, schön wärs, dann wär der ja nicht so lahm 

Und wie ist das bei häufigen Lastwechseln? Ich mein permanent auf Anschlag zu fahren ist eine Sache, häufige Wechsel von 5-6k rpm runter 2k rpm, wie schauts damit aus?



> Dafür fährt man ja auch mit Zwischengas. ...mache ich zumindest immer...  Man braucht nicht doppelt kuppeln, weil das ja nen vollsyncronisiertes  Getriebe ist aber Zwischengas entlastet die Kupplung sehr stark.


Ich hab zumindest noch nicht den dreh raus die richtige Menge Gas entsprechend der Zieldrehzahl zu geben, aber zumindest kann ich damit schonmal die Differenz verringern, mache ich auch immer. Aber um ein wenig schleifen komme ich dennoch nicht rum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Turbo hab ich keinen, schön wärs, dann wär der ja nicht so lahm
> 
> Und wie ist das bei häufigen Lastwechseln? Ich mein permanent auf Anschlag zu fahren ist eine Sache, ständige Wechsel von 5-6k rpm runter 2k rpm, wie schauts damit aus?
> 
> ...


 Solange der Motor warm ist macht dem das nix. Immer regelmäßig Inspektion nach Herstellervorschriften machen, gutes zugelassenes Öl fahren, dann sollte einem langen Leben des Motors nichts im Wege stehen.

Der Trick beim Zwischengas ist, dass man es schnell macht. Nicht langsam gasgeben, sondern schlagartig Gas geben und dann auch schlagartig wieder einkuppeln. Wenn man das ein wenig geübt hat, fährt man nicht mehr ohne, weil es wesendlich ruck-freier und angenehmer ist, als "normales" schalten. Wenn es gewüscht ist kann ich ja mal meine Gopro im Fußraum anbringen und nen Video machen.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2013)

Zwischengas im Alltag... es wird immer besser.


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2013)

Gibt Leute die schwören drauf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2013)

Ich schalte ohne Kupplung nur mit einem 20 kg Hammer. Mein nächster Ackerschlepper hat definitiv Automatik. Mal schauen was ich für meine paar Piaster bekomme


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zwischengas im Alltag... es wird immer besser.



Lol! Ja!


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Cruisend, oder? Und vor allem am stück? Nimm den Q7 und fahre ihn doch einfach mal zu deinen normalen gelegenheiten. Im alltag (wo man es vereinzelt auch mal eilig haben kann) wird dir der verbrauch aber durch die decke gehen.



Mein Vater fährt einen Touareg 3.0 TDI und schafft damit auch ca. 9-10l/100km im Durchschnitt. So abwegig, wie Du es darstellst, ist das gar nicht. Wenn man mit der Kiste über die Landstraße schleicht sind auch mal 8l drin.


----------



## Murdoch (6. November 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich schalte ohne Kupplung nur mit einem 20 kg Hammer. Mein nächster Ackerschlepper hat definitiv Automatik. Mal schauen was ich für meine paar Piaster bekomme


 
Ja automatik ist das beste was man fahren kann, vorausgesetzt man gibt auch immer zwischengas.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2013)

Geht doch nix über mit nem roten "Flash" aus dem morgendlichen Halbschlaf im Berufsverkehr aufgeschreckt zu werden.


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2013)

Kenn ich  mein letzter "roter Flash" hat zum Glück nur 10 Euro gekostet


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2013)

Laut Digitaltacho 66 km/h bei erlaubten 50 km/h. 

Mit Toleranz vielleicht 10 Stundenkilometer zu schnell. 

Vermutlich auch so 10 €.


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2013)

Wo kann man im Berufsverkehr bitte 66km/h fahren  ?


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2013)

Es gibt auch mal durchaus Lücken! ;0)


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo kann man im Berufsverkehr bitte 66km/h fahren  ?


 
Auf der A7


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2013)

Das ist dann der Vorteil beim Motorrad.weiß gar nicht wie oft ich schon geblitzt worden bin, aber da kommt dann nichts.


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Auf der A7


 
Ich nahm jetzt mal Stadtverkehr an . 

@Iconoclast: Bei uns blitzen sie den Motorradfahrern seit kurzem hinterher ... Bei den Festinstallierten auffer A2 sowieso und jetzt auch mit den neueren mobilen Blitzern (beziehungsweise sieht man bei den Dingern nicht mal mehr nen Blitz...).


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2013)

Bei uns überhaupt nicht. Bin schon öfter mal aus Spaß mit 300 an nem Blitzer vorbeigefegt. Bei freier Straße versteht sich.


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bei uns überhaupt nicht. Bin schon öfter mal aus Spaß mit 300 an nem Blitzer vorbeigefegt. Bei freier Straße versteht sich.



Was in Gottesnamen fährst du für ein Auto?


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. November 2013)

Motorrad ... hat er paar Minuten vorher geschrieben


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2013)

Ahh ja stimmt. Ist noch etwas früh


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was in Gottesnamen fährst du für ein Auto?


 
Einen „Knight Industries Two Thousand" 

(oder ein Moped)


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2013)

Lief der 300?


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Lief der 300?


 
Na logo, im super pursuit mode sogar 300 MPH 
(KITT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2013)

Haha, na mein Auto packt die 300 nicht. 
Ist ne R1 RN22.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bei uns überhaupt nicht. Bin schon öfter mal aus Spaß mit 300 an nem Blitzer vorbeigefegt. Bei freier Straße versteht sich.


 

Und was war da erlaubt ?


----------



## Lee (6. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zwischengas im Alltag... es wird immer besser.



Ich seh das Problem nicht? Das klassische Zwischenkuppeln und einen Gasstoß geben, den man brauchte um vor den Synchro-Getrieben zu schalten ist verständlicherweise heute ziemlich sinnlos, aber vor dem Wiedereinkuppeln beim Runterschalten einen kurzen Gasstoß zu geben um nicht ausgebremst zu werden? Ich hab ja gesagt, dass das Problem ist, dass ich damit was bei meinem Motor passiert häufig mal vom 6ten in den dritten Gang zurück muss, wo natürlich eine riesige Drehzahldifferenz liegt. Wenn ich dann einfach einkuppel ohne vorher nen Gasstoß zu geben bremst mich das erstmal um mindestens 10km/h aus. Darauf zielte TheBadFrag ja ab.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und was war da erlaubt ?


 
Normalerweise 100, aber ein Stückchen ist 50 und da steht dann der Blitzer.


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2013)

Und dann mit 300 durch?! Ohne Worte... Die 50 sind da unter Garantie nicht ohne Grund .


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2013)

Ja, wegen Ein- und Ausfahrten. Da kommt nachts aber niemand raus und wenn sieht man ja das Licht. 
Ich fahre dann ja auch nicht ständig mit 300 durch. War mal aus Spaß.
Ohnehin strengen 300 auf Dauer tierisch an. Kurz ist es mal nett, aber dauerhaft nicht wirklich.


----------



## dekay55 (6. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Normalerweise 100, aber ein Stückchen ist 50 und da steht dann der Blitzer.


 
Da bin ich einfach nur sprachlos, und dann auch noch im Internet sich damit brüsten. 

Dir gehört der Führerschein auf Lebenszeit abgenommen ohne gnade.


----------



## der_yappi (6. November 2013)

Trotzdem ist so ein Verhalten einfach


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ja, wegen Ein- und Ausfahrten. Da kommt nachts aber niemand raus und wenn sieht man ja das Licht.
> Ich fahre dann ja auch nicht ständig mit 300 durch. War mal aus Spaß.
> Ohnehin strengen 300 auf Dauer tierisch an. Kurz ist es mal nett, aber dauerhaft nicht wirklich.


 
Was ist das eigentlich für eine Landstraße auf der man 300 fahren kann?


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2013)

Ne Landstraße halt. Geht nur geradeaus, Kurven gibts da kaum.
Und warum brüsten? Das war mal aus Jucks. Jetzt tut mal nicht so als ob ich hier ständig mit 300 durch den Verkehr fege, mein Gott.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Normalerweise 100, aber ein Stückchen ist 50 und da steht dann der Blitzer.


 
Ganz ehrlich: Wie hohl können Menschen denn sein ! Bist du nicht mehr ganz dicht oder was !? 
Und dein "...man sieht ja das Licht" hilft dir auch nix bei einem Fußgänger oder Radfahrer, bzw. entgegenkommenden Autofahrern, die z.B. noch jemanden überholen und deine Geschwindigkeit nicht einschätzen können . Ich hoffe man erwischt dich mal dabei ! Andere Menschen in höchste Gefahr bringen um mal Spaß zu haben 
Punkt.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2013)

Jaja, im Netz sind se wieder alle hochvernünftig. Wenn ich dann mal so im Polizeiarchiv gucke, sieht die Welt plötzlich ganz anders aus. :p
Scheißt euch für eine Sache mal nicht so ein, ist ja ulkig. Aber morgen dann den nächsten 50er Roller arschknapp überholen, dass der bald im Graben liegt.


----------



## dekay55 (6. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ne Landstraße halt. Geht nur geradeaus, Kurven gibts da kaum.
> Und warum brüsten? Das war mal aus Jucks. Jetzt tut mal nicht so als ob ich hier ständig mit 300 durch den Verkehr fege, mein Gott.


 
Jaja und vorher paar mal schreiben wie oft du schon geblitzt wurdest und nie was gekommen ist von den Cops, und damit brüstest du dich, vieleicht nicht aus deiner sichtweise, die scheinbar eh total weltfremd ist wenn du nicht kappierst was du für ne riesenscheise machst, oder gemacht hast. Selbst wenns nur einmalig ist diese Aktion sowas von daneben das du allein dafür eben auf Lebenszeit den Lappen abgenommen bekommen solltest. 

Und den scheis dummen spruch von wegen das war mal aus Jucks, den spruch hab ich auch schon öfter gehört von Menschen die durch ihr selten dummes Fahrverhalten anderen Menschen geschadet hat. 

Warum ich so aggresiv reagiere ( und glaube mir ich muss mich grad stark beherschen ), da gabs mal so nen dummes Arschloch der wollte auch unbedingt schnell fahren mit seinem Motorrad in der Bergen, ihm ist ein Reisebus entgegen gekommen, er konnte grade so noch ausweichen und flüchtete. Der Reisebus hatte nicht so viel glück, Fahrerin verlor die Kontrolle, der Bus durchbrach die Leitplanke, stürzte 30 Meter in die Tiefe, 7 Menschen starben noch am Unfall ort darunter 3 Kinder. Die Fahrerin von dem Bus war schwerverlezt und stundenlang einklemmt in dem Bus, als sie befreit wurde war sie bereits im Koma und hatte massive Hirnschäden, sie lag dann noch 3 Monate im Koma bis die Maschinen abgeschalten wurde und sie ihr frieden gefunden hat. 

Die Fahrerin vom dem Bus war meine verlobte .... 

Und der Typ aufm Motorrad hättest auch du sein können


----------



## Iconoclast (6. November 2013)

Ja weil ich auch jeden Blitzer mit 300 auslöse oder was? Das sind sonst 10 vll 15 drüber, die auch jeder Autofahrer ständig draufhat, nur bremsen die am Blitzer wegen dem Kennzeichen. Und die Strecke ist absolut übersichtlich. Ich bin der letzte, der den Gashahn aufdreht, wenn da auch nur irgendwo jemand ist, egal ob Bus, Auto oder Fahrrad. Schließe doch von einem nicht gleich auf andere.


----------



## JC88 (6. November 2013)

Ist doch völlig egal ob du das nur einmal machst oder 5mal die woche. Einmal reicht schon damit etwas dermaßen schief geht wie oben beschrieben. Ich bin selbst in der Feuerwehr tätig und musste schon oft genug ansehen was die Folgen von solchem Verhalten wie deines sind.
Einfach nicht machen und fertig.


----------



## winner961 (6. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ja weil ich auch jeden Blitzer mit 300 auslöse oder was? Das sind sonst 10 vll 15 drüber, die auch jeder Autofahrer ständig draufhat, nur bremsen die am Blitzer wegen dem Kennzeichen. Und die Strecke ist absolut übersichtlich. Ich bin der letzte, der den Gashahn aufdreht, wenn da auch nur irgendwo jemand ist, egal ob Bus, Auto oder Fahrrad. Schließe doch von einem nicht gleich auf andere.


 
Es ist nunmal so wenn du so von jemandem auf die Hörner genommen wirst wer hat dann die Probleme sein Leben lang einen Menschen überfahren zu haben du oder der Autofahrer ? Ich möchte so was nicht haben kenne aber einige Leute denn das passiert ist und dass nur weil Menschen wie du solch einen scheiß machen !!!! Das ist einfach nur unverantwortlich macht sowas auf ner abgesperrten Strecken da stirbst nur du und das interessiert dann nur deine Angehörigen aber niemand sonst hat sein Leben lang ein seelisches Problem.


----------



## dekay55 (6. November 2013)

Es reicht schon diese uneinsicht das selbst ne einmalige aktion aus Jux mit 300 am Blitzer vorbei zu donnern in ner 100er Zone das ich einschätzen kann von welchen schlag du bist. Sorry aber ich bin definitiv nicht der Typ der alle über einen kamm schert ( aufgrund meines Job´s darf ich schon garnicht so eine einstellung haben ) Aber Menschen sind Psychologisch gesehen einfach so, das sie Leute erstmal in eine Schublade stecken, die kunst ist nur die leute auch wieder aus der Schublade rauszuholen, nur bei manchen hat man dadrauf auch garkeine lust.


----------



## Seeefe (6. November 2013)

Naja ich muss sagen, selbst 200 mitm Auto sind schon ordentlich, die schafft mein Jazz garnicht erst, aber 190 reichen mir auch schon. 

300 zu erreichen ist nicht das Problem, auf öffentlichen!! Straßen aber wieder davon runterzukommen, ist denke ich die viel schwiriegere Aufgabe, mMn Lebensmüde. 

Und selbst wenn du das Licht siehst, bei 300km/h wäre das theoretisch doch schon allein ein Bremsweg von 900m . 

Letztens in der Schule nen Crash Kurs gehabt, wo Polizisten Unfälle gezeigt haben. Man glaubst garnicht, wie oft Menschen auf den Schnurgeraden Straßen einen Unfall erlebt haben, im Graben gelandet sind oder sonst was. 


300 würd ich selbst mitm Auto, ehstens auf einer komplett freien, komplett Gradeliniegen Autobahn fahren, aber selbst das wär mir vielleicht etwas sehr schnell.


----------



## dekay55 (6. November 2013)

200 reichen auch schon aus um bei nem Crash zu sterben. Selbst wenn 100 erlaubt sind, und man mit 110 statt 100 nen Crash sinkt die überlebenschance rapide. Wie war das noch 100km/h 50meter vor dem Hinderniss ne Vollbremsung machen, sind 67km/h Aufprallgeschwindigkeit ( damit werden auch die Crashtests gemacht ) 110km/h 50meter vor dem Hinderniss vollbremsung sinds 80km/h aufprall geschwindigkeit, die überlebenswarscheinlichkeit sinkt drastisch obwohls nur 10km/h unterschied sind. mit 200Km/h nen Crash also wenn man den überlebt hatte man nen guten schutzengel, selbst wenn das Fahrzeug 200km/h aushalten würde sind die Beschleunigungskräfte dermassend hoch das man einfach sau viel glück brauch um das zu überleben. 
Zumindest mir ist das bewusst wenn ich auf die Rennstrecke gehe oder aufm Acker heize das ich nen hohes Risiko eingehe, aber ich begebe wenigst nur mein eigenes Leben in gefahr. 

Was passiert bei 200km/h ( an dem Auto wurde nix zerschnitten von der Feuerwehr ! ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 jung´s 200km/h auf Grader Strecke haben die Kontrolle verloren und nun das ergebniss sieht man. Keiner hat überlebt von allen 4 war ab Brust aufwärts nichts mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Seeefe (6. November 2013)

Naja und dann reden wir hier noch von 300 auf nem Motorrad. Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit bei nem Unfall, da ist 0 noch untertrieben...

Reicht ja nur ne etwas größere Bodenwelle und es heißt adios, Motorradsitz


----------



## Minaxo (6. November 2013)

Da kann man noch so viele Bilder zeigen, dass hält Halbstarke nicht davon ab rücksichtslos zu fahren. 

Außer man zeigt vielleicht wie die Opfer danach aussehen... Wie bald auf Zigarettenschachteln..


----------



## Seeefe (6. November 2013)

Zudem frag ich mich wie man auf die Idee kommt, auf ner Landstraße 300 zu fahren...

Muss doch nur mal plötzlich einer der netten blauen Mänchen irgendwo stehen, der Lappen ist erstmal weg


----------



## winner961 (6. November 2013)

Minaxo schrieb:


> Da kann man noch so viele Bilder zeigen, dass hält Halbstarke nicht davon ab rücksichtslos zu fahren.
> 
> Außer man zeigt vielleicht wie die Opfer danach aussehen... Wie bald auf Zigarettenschachteln..


 
Mein bester Freund aus Internatszeiten hatte damals einen Unfall gehabt mit einem Motorradfahrer. Das ging so aus das der Motorradfahrer gestorben ist und mein Freund hat am neuen ersten eigenen Auto einen Totalschaden. Dadurch das er zwar keine Teilschuld hätte am Unfall weil im das Motorrad ihm die Vorfahrt genommen hat. Doch aufgrund dieses Unfall ist er jetzt seit über vier Jahren nicht mehr Auto Gefahren und fährt nur noch mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln weil er solche Angst hat das ihm dass nochmal passieren könnte. Und schuld daran ist allein ein Motorradfahrer der zu schnell Gefahren ist. Und genau sowas kann jedem passieren.


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ja weil ich auch jeden Blitzer mit 300 auslöse oder was? Das sind sonst 10 vll 15 drüber, die auch jeder Autofahrer ständig draufhat, nur bremsen die am Blitzer wegen dem Kennzeichen. Und die Strecke ist absolut übersichtlich. Ich bin der letzte, der den Gashahn aufdreht, wenn da auch nur irgendwo jemand ist, egal ob Bus, Auto oder Fahrrad. Schließe doch von einem nicht gleich auf andere.



Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Ich hätte schon fast jemanden überfahren weil der Idiot auf einem unbeleuchteten Fahrrad ohne Reflektoren und noch schön in schwarz gekleidet hier Nachts auf der Landstraße geradelt ist. Mein Glück war das ich "nur" mit 80km/h unterwegs war und wirklich in allerletzter Sekunde auf die Gegenfahrbahn konnte als der Typ vor mir auftauchte. Bei Gegenverkehr hätte 0,0% Chance gehabt und hätte den Typen platt gemacht. Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich keine Schuld gehabt hätte, sowas bleibt hängen.

Aber vielleicht brauch erst es solche Ereignisse bei jemanden selbst damit das Hirn einschaltet wird.

Ich fahre auch oft schnell, aber aus Spaß ein vollkommen unkalkulierbares Risiko eingehen ist absolut Hirnlos.


----------



## Beam39 (6. November 2013)

Man hat ja in D schon die Möglichkeit auf der AB (zu bestimmten Zeiten an bestimmten Orten) die maximale Leistung eines Gefährts abzurufen aber ne, macht man lieber auf Landstraßen mit ner Temp-Begrenzung. Findet den Fehler 



dekay55 schrieb:


> 200 reichen auch schon aus um bei nem Crash zu sterben. Selbst wenn 100 erlaubt sind, und man mit 110 statt 100 nen Crash sinkt die überlebenschance rapide. Wie war das noch 100km/h 50meter vor dem Hinderniss ne Vollbremsung machen, sind 67km/h Aufprallgeschwindigkeit ( damit werden auch die Crashtests gemacht ) 110km/h 50meter vor dem Hinderniss vollbremsung sinds 80km/h aufprall geschwindigkeit, die überlebenswarscheinlichkeit sinkt drastisch obwohls nur 10km/h unterschied sind. mit 200Km/h nen Crash also wenn man den überlebt hatte man nen guten schutzengel, selbst wenn das Fahrzeug 200km/h aushalten würde sind die Beschleunigungskräfte dermassend hoch das man einfach sau viel glück brauch um das zu überleben.
> Zumindest mir ist das bewusst wenn ich auf die Rennstrecke gehe oder aufm Acker heize das ich nen hohes Risiko eingehe, aber ich begebe wenigst nur mein eigenes Leben in gefahr.
> 
> Was passiert bei 200km/h ( an dem Auto wurde nix zerschnitten von der Feuerwehr ! )
> ...



Sieht ja mal übel aus.. Wo warn dass?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zwischengas im Alltag... es wird immer besser.



Und warum sollte ich das nicht machen? Nenn mir doch mal einen Grund! Ich hab durch Zwischengas in meinen Augen nur Vorteile:
-Kein rucken beim Schalten
-Fast kein Kupplungsverschleiß
-Schnellere Schaltzeit, dadurch bessere Reaktion auf Verkehrssiturationen
-Gemüdlicher, weil man sich nicht auf das Einkuppeln konzentrieren muss
-Kein messbar höherer Verbrauch (hat mein Kollege 5000 Km lang beobachtet und fährt jetzt auch mit Zwischengas)

Nur so nebenbei geben alle Doppelkupplungsgetriebe von Mercedes beim Runterschalten automatisch Zwischengas.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn du das Licht siehst, bei 300km/h wäre das theoretisch doch schon allein ein Bremsweg von 900m .


 Waawawawassssss? Vielleicht kommt man 900 Meter weit, wenn man ausrollen lässt, aber nicht wenn man bremst. Für 300km/h hab ich jetzt zwar keinen Wert im Kopf aber mitm Auto hat man bei 100-0Km/h 34-40 Meter, 200-0km/h ~150 Meter.


Zu den 300 in der 50er Zone sag ich mal nix. Ich fahr mit Sicherheit auch nicht das, was aufm Schild steht aber mehr wie 20 drüber eigendlich nicht. Ich hasse nämlich Punkte.  Naja viellicht sind es auch mal 30, weil ich grade so schön am beschleunigen war aber da ist dann auch Schluss.



riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Ich hätte schon fast  jemanden überfahren weil der Idiot auf einem unbeleuchteten Fahrrad ohne  Reflektoren und noch schön in schwarz gekleidet hier Nachts auf der  Landstraße geradelt ist. Mein Glück war das ich "nur" mit 80km/h  unterwegs war und wirklich in allerletzter Sekunde auf die Gegenfahrbahn  konnte als der Typ vor mir auftauchte. Bei Gegenverkehr hätte 0,0%  Chance gehabt und hätte den Typen platt gemacht. Auch wenn ich  wahrscheinlich keine Schuld gehabt hätte, sowas bleibt hängen.


Fernlicht? Also eigendlich sollte man auch nachts nicht auf stehende Hinternisse auffahren, die auf der Fahrbahn sind.


----------



## Seeefe (6. November 2013)

Ehm, du weißt schon wie man den berechnet? 

Bei 300km/h, wäre der Bremsweg 900m lang, weil 30x30=900 
Bei ner Gefahrenbremsung wärens 450m. 

Natürlich rein theoretisch, aber ich will dich mal sehen, wie du bei 200km/h nach 150m zum stehen kommst. Denn in einer Sekunde legst du bei 200km/h, 50m zurück.

Und ich denke nicht, das dein Wagen von 200->0 nur 3 sekunden braucht, selbst bei ner Gefahrenbremsung.

Dazu nicht zu vergessen, kommt noch der Reaktionsweg..


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

1. Habe ich keine Reaktionszeit von 1 Sekunde sondern bei hoher Konzentration im Schnitt ~120ms und bei weniger starker Konzentration ~250 ms.
2. Hab ich Bremswerte aus der Praxis genommen. Diese Fahrschulberechnungen taugen vielleicht was für Schwerlastverkehr aber nicht für PKWs.


----------



## Seeefe (6. November 2013)

Natürlich...

Beschleunigungs- und Bremsduell 0-300-0 km/h: Porsche 911 Turbo im Leistungstest - sport auto

Der Porsche 911 Turbo, braucht von 300 auf 0km/h ganze 7,11 Sekunden. 

Das wären dann ca. 600m bei ner Gefahrenbremsung...Gönn dir mal 600m Bremsweg, wenns drauf an kommt.


Zudem gibts noch sowas wie die SChrecksekunde, und selbst vom Radio hören, verringert sich die Reaktionszeit eines Menschen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich keine Reaktionszeit von 1 Sekunde sondern bei hoher Konzentration im Schnitt ~120ms und bei weniger starker Konzentration ~250 ms.
> 2. Hab ich Bremswerte aus der Praxis genommen. Diese Fahrschulberechnungen taugen vielleicht was für Schwerlastverkehr aber nicht für PKWs.


 
Hilft aber alles nix, wenn es schon dämmert bzw. dunkel ist und das Fernlich vielleicht 150m reicht 
Ich denke ein Motorrad wir aus 300km/h grob geschätzt 450-500m bei normalen Straßenverhältnissen benötigen.

btw. ein Auto benötigt auch weniger Bremsweg als ein Motorrad bei einem normalen Fahrer.
Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass er schon eine Gefahrenbremsung aus 300km/h hingelegt hat. Heißt, der Bremsweg würde sich noch verlängern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Verbrauchsmessfahrten werden nur dann gemacht, wenn der Kunde beanstandet, dass sein Fahrzeug zu viel verbraucht. Dann nehme ich mir das Auto und fahre damit 100Km nach den Vorgaben von Daimler.


Und da ist der fehler. Kein mensch fährt im alltagsbetrieb nach den vorgaben von daimler.  
Lass doch mal die vorgaben weg und fahre auf`s gerade wohl irgendwo hin. Dann weißt du auch, was das auto schluckt. (daimler ist aber gerade ein schlechtes beispiel, weil die zu den wenigen gehören, die den spritverbrauch im griff haben)


> Dennoch ist mir der Allrad von Audi (grade bei den neueren) zu sehr auf Fahrsicherheit getrimmt.


Die wollen wohl nicht riskieren, das so ein unwissender aus der kurve oder in den gegenverkehr fliegt. Ganz umsonst ist das nicht so. Wenn man aber das esp raus nimmt (geht das überhaupt noch?) sollte es doch besser werden.


> Der Allrad vom Evo X ist rein auf Fahrdynamik ausgelegt. Da geht mit 3 elektronischen Lamellensperrdifferenzialen die Post ab. Im Extremfall hat man da 80% der Motorleistung an einem Rad.


Sorry, aber das läuft bei mir unter "lifestyle-allrad". (auf diese wort-schöpfung hab ich patent ) Ein allrad-antrieb muß bei mir in erster linie vortrieb erzeugen (überall!) und mich nicht um die kurve lenken. (das kann ich selbst)


> Viele Leute fahren auch mit so wenig Drehzahl, dass die Schubabschaltung nie einsetzt.


 Wie das? Der bordcomputer in meinem passat meint das es erst wieder sprit gibt, wenn er bis auf leerlauf-drehzahl herunter gekommen ist. (kommt äußerst selten vor, das ich mit motorbremse soweit herunter bremse)


Lee schrieb:


> Also unser Golf VI 1.6 TDI schluckt bei dauerhaft 180  auf der BAB knapp unter 8l, wenn ich so mit 130-140 fahre etwa 5,5l.  Auf der Landstraße gerne auch mal unter 4l. Im reinen Stadtverkehr  kommen wir auch mit etwa 7l hin.


Diese werte wären für mich ja gerade noch vertretbar, wobei mein 12  jahre alter 130ps passat (kein bluemotion!) bei 180@ BAB und in der  stadt ca. 0,5 l weniger nimmt. Lediglich @ 130 km/h und auf landstraße  kann ich nicht mithalten, weil mein 6. gang nur so lang sein dürfte, wie  der 5. deines golf. (hat der 6-gang getriebe?)
Was mich aber mehr interessiert, ist der golf auch ab 3000 touren komplett unwillig? (beim leih-caddy ging ab da nix mehr)


> So ganz kann ich deine Meinung also nicht nachvollziehen TurricanVeteran.


Wie geschrieben, ich hatte die maschiene nur in einem caddy, also plus  10 kg fahrzeug (symbolisch) und plus minimal-werkzeug. (nicht mehr als  100 kg) Dazu weiß ich, was ich nachgetankt habe... (der war vorher voll, weil ich den gleich von jemand übernommen habe, der ihn zurück gebracht hat)


nfsgame schrieb:


> -> 7er GTD


 Ob das einen grund hatte, das mit dem gaspedal so einzuführen? Bei der  schalt-anzeige für die gänge hat sich VW ja bestimmt auch was gedacht.  (auch wenn ich nicht weiß was )


watercooled schrieb:


> "Schwache rennmaus schiebt dich an" triffts eher als "Nachbrenner"


 Also bei unserem fiat-bus mit dem 2.3 jtd und den doblo`s mit dem 1.9 jtd kann man schon von "nachbrenner" sprechen.
Normal gas gebend denkst du da, das die handbremse angezogen ist und  wenn du voll drauf latscht, geht es gleich doppelt so flott voran.  Allerdings baut fiat die nicht mehr mit den motoren.


Riverna schrieb:


> Du willst mich verarschen... oder meinst du das jetzt wirklich ernst?


 Oh sorry... hatte vergessen, das du auf reiskocher und lifstyle-allrad stehst. Mein fehler...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich...
> 
> Beschleunigungs-  und Bremsduell 0-300-0 km/h: Porsche 911 Turbo im Leistungstest - sport  auto
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie ist bei deinen Berechnungen aber der Wurm drin!

Die Formel für den Bremsweg ist:

s=(a*t^2)/2

s= Bremsweg in Meter
a=Verzögerung in m/s^2
t= Bremszeit in Sekunden

Dann sieht das so aus:

s=(11,72x7,11^2)/2

s=296,23 Meter


----------



## Seeefe (6. November 2013)

Physik hab ich leider nicht mehr, darum weiß ich nur die Faustformel.

Aber eins weiß ich mit Sicherheit, wenns drauf ankommt, wird man eher in Richtung der 600m kommen, auch wenn "nur" als Anhalteweg 

Aber auch wenn´s nur 300,400 oder 500m sind, meistens kann man trotz bremsens bei der Geschwindigkeit, eh nichts mehr verhindern.


----------



## Lee (6. November 2013)

> Diese werte wären für mich ja gerade noch vertretbar, wobei mein 12   jahre alter 130ps passat (kein bluemotion!) bei 180@ BAB und in der   stadt ca. 0,5 l weniger nimmt. Lediglich @ 130 km/h und auf landstraße   kann ich nicht mithalten, weil mein 6. gang nur so lang sein dürfte, wie   der 5. deines golf. (hat der 6-gang getriebe?)
> Was mich aber mehr interessiert, ist der golf auch ab 3000 touren komplett unwillig? (beim leih-caddy ging ab da nix mehr)


Der Golf hat eine 7 Gang DSG. Der 7. Gang bringt Vorteile beim Spritsparen, die ganze DSG wiegt ja aber auch einiges und braucht für den Betrieb soweit ich weiß auch etwas zusätzliche Energie. Bluemotion ist das übrigens keiner.

Wie das mit dem Verhalten ab 3000 rpm ist kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ist nicht mein Auto und ich war mit dem noch nie wirklich fürs "spaßige" fahren unterwegs, wo ich Gänge ausdrehen würde. Und die DSG schaltet meist schon früher hoch. Beim Kickdown kommts jedoch durchaus mal vor und das ist dann aber gefühlt (!) langsamer als bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hilft aber alles nix, wenn es schon dämmert bzw. dunkel ist und das Fernlich vielleicht 150m reicht
> Ich denke ein Motorrad wir aus 300km/h grob geschätzt 450-500m bei normalen Straßenverhältnissen benötigen.
> 
> btw. ein Auto benötigt auch weniger Bremsweg als ein Motorrad bei einem normalen Fahrer.
> Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass er schon eine Gefahrenbremsung aus 300km/h hingelegt hat. Heißt, der Bremsweg würde sich noch verlängern.



Also 200-300 Meter sollte ein ordendliches Fernlicht schon gehen. Ist trotzdem zu wenig, geb ich dir recht. Zum Bremsweg von Motorrädern kann ich leider nix sagen, ich weis nur das er länger ist, als beim Auto. Geb ich dir auch recht.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und da ist der fehler. Kein mensch fährt im alltagsbetrieb nach den vorgaben von daimler.


Das beanstanden die Kunden ja nicht. Ich fahre auf die gleiche Weise, wie diese Werte mal ermittelt wurden. Damit kann ich dem Kunden sagen, dass sein Fahrzeug bestens in Ordnung ist und nicht zu viel Kraftstoff verbraucht. Das haben bis jetzt auch alle Kunden so gesehen und ob sie anschließend anders gefahren sind, kann ich nicht sagen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die wollen wohl nicht riskieren, das  so ein unwissender aus der kurve  oder in den gegenverkehr fliegt. Ganz  umsonst ist das nicht so. Wenn  man aber das esp raus nimmt (geht das  überhaupt noch?) sollte es doch  besser werden.


 Das stimmt wohl. Die können sich keine schlechte Werbung leisten. Bei meinem kann ich das ESP noch ausmachen, bei den neueren nurnoch mit anderer Software vom Tuner. Dennoch hat das Abschalten vom ESP keinerlei Einfluss auf die Steuerung des Allrads.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das läuft  bei mir unter "lifestyle-allrad". (auf diese wort-schöpfung hab ich  patent )  Ein allrad-antrieb muß bei mir in erster linie vortrieb  erzeugen  (überall!) und mich nicht um die kurve lenken. (das kann ich  selbst)


Grade durch einen sportlich abgestimmten Allrad erreicht man deutlich höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten. Und ich will es ja grade, dass ich mein Auto mit dem Gaspedal lenken kann! Ich nehme mal an du bist kein Sportfahrer, daher verstehst du das nicht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der bordcomputer in meinem passat meint das es erst  wieder  sprit gibt, wenn er bis auf leerlauf-drehzahl herunter gekommen  ist.  (kommt äußerst selten vor, das ich mit motorbremse soweit herunter   bremse)


Schubabschaltung setzt unterhalb von 1400-1800 rpm je nach Auto nicht ein. Das hat technische Gründe. Dein Bordcomputer lügt dir leider was vor. Das ist genauso mit der Kühlmitteltemperatur. Heuzutage ist die Kennfeldgesteuert von 75°C bis über 100°C. Der Tacho zeigt trotzdem permanent 90°C an, um den Fahrer nicht zu beunruhigen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Tacho zeigt trotzdem permanent 90°C an, um den Fahrer nicht zu beunruhigen.


 
Man gut, dass mein Auto komplett auf eine Temperaturanzeige verzichtet 
Ich lasse mir den Menüpunkt "Kühlwassertemp." aus dem Geheimmenü aber noch in die MFA codieren. Da wird auch die echte Temperatur angezeigt.
Witzig ist auch die Anzeige zum Füllstand des Tanks links und rechts angezeigt über den Widerstand der beiden Messfühler.


----------



## nfsgame (6. November 2013)

Die Anzeige für den Tankfüllstand ist eh nicht Ernst zu nehmen ... Die ersten 200km bewegt er sich dann mal vom letzten Strcih weg, dann gehts relativ gemächlich bis zur Mitte und ab dann kann man fast schon zugucken . Neulich erst wieder beobachtet nach Greifswald (~500km eine Etappe)...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

Dann musste dir ne neue S-Klasse kaufen. Da wird der Füllstand von 0-100% angezeigt. ...und der STIMMT! Ich denke mal das die dafür auch noch die Verbrauchswerte aus dem Motorsteuergerät zur Hilfe nehmen...


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich...
> 
> Beschleunigungs- und Bremsduell 0-300-0 km/h: Porsche 911 Turbo im Leistungstest - sport auto
> 
> ...




Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass sich ein Motorrad von 300-0 wesentlich schlechter voll abbremsen lässt, als ein Auto.


----------



## dekay55 (6. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sieht ja mal übel aus.. Wo warn dass?


 
Mazedonien, die karre hats komplett zerissen, echt übel. Gibt noch weitaus mehr bilder, aber die sind dann doch zu blutig für hier, bei dem einen Bild war ich schon skeptisch, den das Rote was man sieht ist keine Farbe. 

Und was die Diskussion mit dem Bremsweg angeht, ihr berechnet für nen Auto, nen Motorrad ist ne komplett andere geschichte, mit 300 ne Vollbremsung also da legts dich bestimmt nieder, man darf nicht vergessen nen Auto hat 4 Raeder und weitaus mehr Bodenhaftung und dadurch auch ne bessere Bremswirkung, nen Motorrad hat nur 2 Raeder kein ABS und mit der Vorderbremse würd ich nicht zu fest Bremsen, das heist die meiste Bremsleistung hast du nur auf einem Rad und dann bei so Sportler maschinen beschraenkt sich die Auflageflaeche auf nen paar cm. Den einzigen vorteil den man hat ist der Luftwiderstand der noch bisl zusaetzlich bremmst. 
Geht mal von 500Metern aus, das ist ein halber Kilometer. Da brauch doch nur nen Rettungsfahrzeug oder sonstige Einsatzwagen aus ner Ausfahrt rauszufahren, da haste mim Motorad bei 300 einfach null Chance, wenn man viel viel Glück hat verreckt man auf der Stelle, wenn man Pech hat verreckt man nach qualen an seinen verletzungen, und wenn man ganz viel Pech hat überlebt man den unfall als Schwerbehinderter.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2013)

Aber immerhin trägt man dabei ne schicke Lederkombi!


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

Aber wie der BMW auf grader Strecke abfliegen konnte ist schon echt merkwürdig. Da hat der Fahrer doch bestimmt wieder sonstwas gemacht, nur nicht gefahren. Am Radio gefummelt, geraucht, Handy, gelabert und rübergeguckt oder sowas...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade durch einen sportlich abgestimmten Allrad erreicht man deutlich höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten. Und ich will es ja grade, dass ich mein Auto mit dem Gaspedal lenken kann! Ich nehme mal an du bist kein Sportfahrer, daher verstehst du das nicht.


Mit verlaub,einfach schnell durch die kurven zu fahren ist öde.  
Zur seitenscheibe heraus die zuschauer grüßen ist lustiger, wobei man dafür nichtmal allrad benötigt. Das klappt auch mit einer sehr gut zupackenden handbremse.  Und... achja, straßen sind nur dafür da, um feld- und waldwege zu verbinden.  (mir fehlt leider zeit und geld sonst hätt ich das als hobby  )



> Schubabschaltung setzt unterhalb von 1400-1800 rpm je nach Auto nicht ein. Das hat technische Gründe.


Ist wohl kompliziert, das einspritzventil einfach zu zu lassen... Egal, für diesen umstand verbraucht meiner nicht all zu viel.


> Dein Bordcomputer lügt dir leider was vor.


Das macht der auch beim durchschnittsverbrauch. Wenn er 12l/100 km anzeigt, meint er 8,8l da mehr einfach nicht durch die düsen passt.  (ausprobiert auf autobahn von zwickau richtung hanover mit binärer fahrweise und, soweit wie ging, nur 200 auf`m tacho)


> Das ist genauso mit der Kühlmitteltemperatur. Heuzutage ist die Kennfeldgesteuert von 75°C bis über 100°C. Der Tacho zeigt trotzdem permanent 90°C an, um den Fahrer nicht zu beunruhigen.


Kann ich mir bei meinem nicht vorstellen. Den kühle ich ab 4 grad und darunter (außentemp) bergab mit motorbremse im warmen zustand von seinen 90 grad herunter und es wird mir sogar angezeigt.  (pumpe-düse wird wirklich sau schlecht warm und bleibt es im winter auch nicht zwingend)


----------



## dekay55 (6. November 2013)

stimmt, das dürfte den knochenmatsch noch irgendwie halbwegs in Form eines Körpers halten wenn man mit 100 oder mehr gegen nen Gegenstand klatscht. Errinert mich an einen fall bei mir in der gegend, ist auch einer mit 200 geheizt, hat ne vollbremsung hingelegt hat sich hingelegt, in ne leitplanke reingerutscht und dabei geköpft worden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist wohl kompliziert, das einspritzventil einfach zu zu lassen... Egal, für diesen umstand verbraucht meiner nicht all zu viel.
> 
> Kann ich mir bei meinem nicht vorstellen. Den kühle ich ab 4 grad und darunter (außentemp) bergab mit motorbremse im warmen zustand von seinen 90 grad herunter und es wird mir sogar angezeigt.  (pumpe-düse wird wirklich sau schlecht warm und bleibt es im winter auch nicht zwingend)


 Glaub mir, du willst keine Schubabschaltung, die bis Leerlauf arbeitet. Von dem Geruckel würde dir sehr schnell schlecht werden.

Ich glaub da würd ich mal das Thermostat erneuern.  Der sollte eigendlich von ein wenig Schubabschaltung nicht kälter werden.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2013)

Ja. Die Kombi macht das Aufsammeln einfacher. Wenn man Glück hat, is noch alles drinne. Tropft dann aber halt. 

Spaß beiseite. Da hab ich echt Angst vor, mal so nem Idioten aufem Bike umzunieten, weil er einem die Vorfahrt nimmt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Die Kombi macht das Aufsammeln einfacher. Wenn man Glück hat, is noch alles drinne. Tropft dann aber halt.
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Da hab ich echt Angst vor, mal so nem Idioten aufem Bike umzunieten, weil er einem die Vorfahrt nimmt.


 Ich hatte schon ein paar mal fast den Kopf von einem Biker im Scheinwerfer. Die merken irgendwie nicht, dass es reine Glückssache ist ob man überlebt, wenn man sich über den Strich lehnt. Meistens haben die die Reifen am Strich und den Rest auf meiner Fahrbahn. Leider ist so ein Scheinwerfer ein wenig härter, als der Dickschädel hinterm Lenker.


----------



## dekay55 (6. November 2013)

Das ist halt das schlimme, viele denken da einfach nur an sich selbst und überschaetzen sich total, sind aber vorwiegend nur die Heizer dennen Verkehrsregeln und Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen egal sind.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaub da würd ich mal das Thermostat erneuern.  Der sollte eigendlich von ein wenig Schubabschaltung nicht kälter werden.


 Wohl kaum.  Das problem bestand schon immer und der 3er golf tdi (90 ps) davor hatte es auch. Bei dem golf hab ich sogar mal frühs bei temperatuen um die -15 grad bis auf arbeit gebraucht (damals um die 37 km), bis ich ihn warm hatte. Seitdem hab ich eine standheizung im auto!  
Die TDI`s werden halt sau schlecht warm ohne stand- bzw. zuheizer.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für eine Landstraße auf der man 300 fahren kann?


 
Also bei uns hier gibt es auch ein haufen Landstraßen wo man ohne Probleme 250km/h + fahren könnte. Erlaubt ist es halt nicht, aber geben tut es solche Landstraßen schon. Früher bin ich auch teilweise da mit 160km/h durch, aber irgendwann wird man Reifer und merkt wie gefährlich das ist. Keine Lust bei 160km/h oder schneller (damals gingen nicht mehr als 160km/h, Auto war zu langsam) mir ein Reh vor die Karre hüpft. Da kommt man im besten Fall als Querschnittsgelähmt wieder raus. Das muss nicht sein... 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich das nicht machen? Nenn mir doch mal einen Grund! Ich hab durch Zwischengas in meinen Augen nur Vorteile:


 
Weil es einfach albern ist? Aber scheinbar denkst du selber von dir das du ein Rennfahrer bist. 15.000 Kilometer Bremsbeläge platt, Zwischengas-Schaltungen, glühende Bremsscheiben, 2500U/Min beim Anfahren usw. Nimm es mir nicht übel aber das ist mir echt zu blöd. Sowas mag beim McDonalds auf dem Parkplatz ziehen, hier beeindruckt das aber wohl eher niemanden. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Oh sorry... hatte vergessen, das du auf reiskocher und lifstyle-allrad stehst. Mein fehler...



Du scheinst das wirklich ernst zu meinen, dass tut mir durchaus leid für dich. 
Überhaupt den Ausdruck "Reiskocher" zeugt schon von Defiziten bei der Reife. Oder nenn ich die deutschen Autos "Kartoffelheizer"? Bei so Leuten wie dir kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, dass ist genau so peinlich wie Markenhass.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Oder nenn ich die deutschen Autos "Kartoffelheizer"?


 
Na wenn dann schon "Krautheizer"


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil es einfach albern ist? Aber scheinbar denkst du selber von dir das du ein Rennfahrer bist. 15.000 Kilometer Bremsbeläge platt, Zwischengas-Schaltungen, glühende Bremsscheiben, 2500U/Min beim Anfahren usw. Nimm es mir nicht übel aber das ist mir echt zu blöd. Sowas mag beim McDonalds auf dem Parkplatz ziehen, hier beeindruckt das aber wohl eher niemanden.


 Da bin ich nur leider nie anzutreffen.  Die wissen da nicht mal was Zwischengas ist, fahren mit einer Hand oben aufm Lenkrad und Sitz in Schlafposition. 

Also ist es auch total albern von Daimler, dass die bei jedem Auto mit Doppelkupplungsgetriebe diese Funktion integrieren. Sag das mal den Entwicklern im Werk.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Na wenn dann schon "Krautheizer"


 Schnitzelbomber


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Na wenn dann schon "Krautheizer"



Wie auch immer man es nennen könnte, es wäre einfach dämlich. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ist es auch total albern von Daimler, dass die bei jedem Auto mit Doppelkupplungsgetriebe diese Funktion integrieren. Sag das mal den Entwicklern im Werk.


 
Kannst du oder möchtest du den Unterschied einfach nicht verstehen?


----------



## Zoon (6. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten,  aber wenn der allrad wirklich was machen muß bist du mit einem wolf von  der bundeswehr oder selbst einem lada niva besser bedient.
> Da  kannst du dann, im extrem-fall, einfach zu dem subaru/mitsubishi-fahrer  hinüber schauen, dein dickes grinsen aufsetzen, freundlich winken, alle  sperren rein machen und einfach los fahren.
> Achja, für das den straßen kinder-kram würde ich zu audi greifen.



Lada Niva und Mitsubishi Evo sind auch gerade "vergleichbare" Fahrzeugkategorien.   Oder andersrum gesagt während du dich mit dem Niva noch die Fuchsröhre  hochquälst hat der Fahrer im Evo schon 3 komplette Runden Nordschleife  hinter sich .... Und die Allradsysteme im Evo und Impreza WRx sind schon  ne klasse für sich. Die Kisten stecken in Matsch und Schnee locker ein  Großteil der heutigen Schönwetter - Mode SUV's locker in die Tasche.


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2013)

Der Lada steckt aber auch den EVO oder Subaru im Gelände in die Tasche.


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2013)

Und der Evo oder Subaru den Lada auf der Straße.
Was sagt uns das? Nichts.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2013)

Und ein Panzer kommt da weiter wo ein Niva stecken bleibt, also ist ein Panzer den besten Antrieb? Wohl kaum... der Vergleich Lada gegen Evo/WRX ist einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## ich558 (7. November 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Lada Niva und Mitsubishi Evo sind auch gerade "vergleichbare" Fahrzeugkategorien.   Oder andersrum gesagt während du dich mit dem Niva noch die Fuchsröhre  hochquälst hat der Fahrer im Evo schon 3 komplette Runden Nordschleife  hinter sich .... Und die Allradsysteme im Evo und Impreza WRx sind schon  ne klasse für sich. Die Kisten stecken in Matsch und Schnee locker ein  Großteil der heutigen Schönwetter - Mode SUV's locker in die Tasche.



So gut wie alle Schönwetter Mode SUVs seid jz ein Evoque, Cayenne, ML, Q7 habe genau so ausgeklügelte Allradsysteme wie ein Evo da kommt es eher auf die Bereifung an wer besser abschneidet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> So gut wie alle Schönwetter Mode SUVs seid jz ein Evoque, Cayenne, ML, Q7 habe genau so ausgeklügelte Allradsysteme wie ein Evo da kommt es eher auf die Bereifung an wer besser abschneidet.


 
Die sind aber alle deutlich zu schwer. Es wird sich sowieso kaum jemand einen Evoque, Cayenne, ML, Q7, oder Touareg kaufen, um oft im Gelände zu fahren.
Dazu sind die Autos einfach viel zu stark an die Straße angepasst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du scheinst das wirklich ernst zu meinen, dass tut mir durchaus leid für dich.


Das beruht auf gegenseitigkeit...


> Überhaupt den Ausdruck "Reiskocher" zeugt schon von Defiziten bei der Reife.


Da dir anscheinend aufgrund eines einzelnen wortes schon die argumente  ausgehen, solltest du vieleicht mal über deine eigene nachdenken. Wenn  man deine post`s aber so ließt, scheint das dein ego einfach nicht zu zu  lassen. 


> Bei so Leuten wie dir kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, dass ist genau so peinlich wie Markenhass.


 Markenhass ist relativ. Fahren würde ich so ziemlich alles was aber noch lange nicht heißt, das ich es auch kaufen würde. 
Zudem verweigere ich mich diesen, mit elektronik voll gepackten,  gehhilfen heutzutage. (was macht dein mitsubishi/subaru eigentlich bei  einem größeren elektronikfehler?) Mir ist das esp in meinem auto schon  fast zu viel und das asr verfluche ich im winter regelmäßig.  (differentialsperre, notfalls elektronisch, wäre mir lieber)


Riverna schrieb:


> Und ein Panzer kommt da weiter wo ein Niva stecken bleibt, also ist ein Panzer den besten Antrieb?


 Wenn der fahrer des niva nicht total behämmert ist, bleibt der auch nicht stecken. 
Obendrein scheinst du den gewichtsunterschied niva->panzer und damit einhergehende probleme/einschränkungen nicht zu kennen.


Zoon schrieb:


> Lada Niva und Mitsubishi Evo sind auch gerade "vergleichbare" Fahrzeugkategorien.


 Was ist eigentlich an "allrad" (das thema lag zu grunde!) nicht zu  verstehen? Und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht damit das es als  kurven-fahrhilfe entwickelt wurde.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schnitzelbomber


 ...erhält den zuschlag. Bitte jetzt durchgängig verwenden.


----------



## Mosed (7. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich das nicht machen? Nenn mir doch mal einen Grund! Ich hab durch Zwischengas in meinen Augen nur Vorteile:
> -Kein rucken beim Schalten
> -Fast kein Kupplungsverschleiß
> -Schnellere Schaltzeit, dadurch bessere Reaktion auf Verkehrssiturationen
> ...



Wenn du beim Schalten ohne Zwischengas Schaltrucken hast solltest du vielleicht mal Schalten üben.  Und wer muss sich bitte auf das Einkuppeln konzentrieren? ^^
Schnellere Schaltzeit mit Zwischengas? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht - du musst ja noch einmal gas geben. Sonst einfach Kupplung treten, nächsten Gang rein und Kupplung los lassen - und das funktioniert ganz einfach ohne Rucken.

Sicher, dass das DSG Zwischengas gibt? Dann müsste es ja beide Kupplungen öffnen, was eigentlich nicht passiert?! Wenn eine aufgeht, geht normalerweise die andere zu, sodass immer ein Eingriff vorhanden ist. Sonst wäre das ja eine Zugkraftunterbrechung, was sehr nervig wäre. Aber gibt ja hier jemanden, der dazu was sagen kann.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schubabschaltung setzt unterhalb von 1400-1800 rpm je nach Auto nicht ein. Das hat technische Gründe.



Naja, das ist dann aber bei sehr alten Autos. Moderne Autos gehen bei warmen Motor deutlich Richtung 1000 rpm runter mit der Schubabschaltung.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2013)

Ich hab heut für 1,44 € vollgetankt. Das war geil!!!


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2013)

Hab endlich meinen neuen Gebrauchten gefunden.
Naja noch nicht ganz.

Wird hoechstwahrscheinlich doch wiedererwarten ein C70.
Nach diversen Probefahrten hat sich dieses Fahrzeug als das Richgtige fuer uns herauskristallisiert.

Leider habe ich persoenlich keine Erfahrung mit Volvo's.

Das Wunschauto ist ein Baujahr Mitte 2008, 2.0D, Automatik. 
Ausstattung ist ok, Preis wird noch verhandelt.

Gibt es von euch Profis irgendwelche Anmerkungen/Anregungen/Einsprueche?


----------



## Seeefe (7. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab heut für 1,44 € vollgetankt. Das war geil!!!


 
Die Preise sind momentan ja so tief wie seit Anfang 2012 nicht mehr, sowie ich gehört habe 

An der Tanke grad lag der L-Preis für Super auch bei 1,45  Wobei bei uns an den Star Tankstellen abends immer ca 1,48 ist


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2013)

Letztens lag der Literpreis Super bei uns bei 1,40€ - das gab fast Mord und Todschlag anner Tanke .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> und das asr verfluche ich im winter regelmäßig.  (differentialsperre, notfalls elektronisch, wäre mir lieber)



Dann schlate doch die ASR aus 
Ich sehe da kein Problem. Bei meinem Auto dosiert die "Dynamische Traktionskontolle" die Kraft perfekt, sodass man mit maximalem Vortrieb vorwärts kommt. Ein Mensch kann das nicht besser.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das DSG Zwischengas gibt? Dann müsste es ja beide Kupplungen öffnen, was eigentlich nicht passiert?! Wenn eine aufgeht, geht normalerweise die andere zu, sodass immer ein Eingriff vorhanden ist. Sonst wäre das ja eine Zugkraftunterbrechung, was sehr nervig wäre. Aber gibt ja hier jemanden, der dazu was sagen kann.



Beim runterschalten gibt das DSG zwischengas, beim hochschalten nicht.

Hab gerade mal die Winterreifen drauf gemacht. Ich hätte kotzen können 

Reifen aus dem Keller geholt und Kofferraum aufgemacht.
Nachdem die Zubehörtasche weder Wagenheber noch Werkzeug enthielt war ich erstmal ratlos und musste allen ernstes in der Anleitung nachlesen wo man denn bei der Fuhre das Werkzeug versteckt hat. Also unter dem Sitz nachgeguckt und tatsächlich eine Box gefunden.
Aufgemacht: Radschlüssek und verlängerung - kein Wagenheber 
Also nochmal nachgelesen: Wagenheber liegt IM Ersatzrad.
Also das dumme Ersatzrad abgeschraubt was schonmal 5 Minuten dauert und da drin dann den Wagenheber gefunden.
Dann beim Räder wechseln die nächste überraschung: Die Radschrauben sind am Kopf irgendwie konisch. An den Alus passt das, an den Stahlfelgen nicht da der Kopf viel zu groß ist.
Internet sagt das gehört sich so bei Citroen.
Ich traue dem ganzen nicht so und werde bei nächster Gelegenheit in die Werkstatt fahren und gescheite Schrauben kaufen.
Das wieder dran schrauben des ersatzrades geht allein schonmal garnicht, einer muss Schrauben und der andere gucken das sich die Haltestange nicht aushängt.

Alles in allem hat das dann fast ne Stunde gedauert 

Bei der gelegenheit hab ich dem kleinen noch ne neue Batterie spendiert, war immer noch die erste drin.

Dann werd ich die Tage noch Zahnriemen, Wasserpumpe, Zündkerzen und ne Sachs Kupplung bestellen.


----------



## Mosed (7. November 2013)

Kurz mal geschaut. Bei VW nutzt das DSG wohl im Sport- und manuellem Modus Zwischengas beim runterschalten - ist nur die Frage, ob das dann nicht nur sound-Gründe hat. In D gehts ja auch ohne.
Und richtiges Zwischengas mit Gang raus+einkuppeln+gas geben+auskuppeln ist es bestimmt nicht. Das würde ja die Zugkraft unterbrechen und zu lange dauern. In dem Moment, in dem beide Kupplungen stark schleifen wird vermutlich kurz Gas gegeben oder sowas?!



Bei klassischem Zwischengas muss man ja sogar ohne Gang einmal einkuppeln und dann Gas geben - das ist ja niemals schneller als normal schalten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Beim runterschalten gibt das DSG zwischengas, beim hochschalten nicht.


 
Ja, um wahrscheinlich die Drehzahlen anzugleichen. Beim Hochschalten wir die Zündung unterbrochen deshalb das "Ploppen"
BBM Motorsport VW Golf VII 7 GTI Supersprint Exhaust Sound Auspuff - YouTube klingt schon nicht schlecht


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2013)

Genau. Wobei ich mich frage warum sie da entschieden haben die Zündung zu unterbrechen und nicht einfach die Spritzufuhr zu kappen.
Letzteres wäre für den Turbo doch besser?


----------



## Beam39 (7. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hab endlich meinen neuen Gebrauchten gefunden.
> Naja noch nicht ganz.
> 
> Wird hoechstwahrscheinlich doch wiedererwarten ein C70.
> ...


 
Volvos sind an für sich sehr solide und besonders sehr schöne Fahrzeuge, wie ich finde, auch der c70 is wirklich klasse.

Versteh mich nich falsch aber der Motor würde mir niemals in solch ein Auto kommen. Klar, er ist sparsam und hat bestimmt ausreichend Kraft aber für mich gehört in solch "große" Auto mindestens ein 6 Zylinder, im Falle Volvos gibts sogar 5 (wobei ich beim Diesel sogar nen 4 Zylinder bevorzugen würde, 5 Zylinder-Diesel hören sich einfach unfassbar "traktorisch" an).

Das ist aber natürlich alles Geschmacksfrage und ansonsten kann man nur  zu der Wahl sagen. Viel zu wenig vertreten die Autos hier bei uns.

Ansonsten halt gucken ob sich alles ordentlich fährt. Auf jedenfall gucken ob die Automatik absolut ruckfrei und sanft schaltet (auch unter Vollast), ob der Turbo evtl. zu laut pfeift oder unnatürliche Geräusche von sich gibt und sowas halt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Genau. Wobei ich mich frage warum sie da entschieden haben die Zündung zu unterbrechen und nicht einfach die Spritzufuhr zu kappen.
> Letzteres wäre für den Turbo doch besser?


 
Beides wird unterbrochen, sonst würde der Kat nicht lange leben


----------



## Mosed (7. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, um wahrscheinlich die Drehzahlen anzugleichen. Beim Hochschalten wir die Zündung unterbrochen deshalb das "Ploppen"
> BBM Motorsport VW Golf VII 7 GTI Supersprint Exhaust Sound Auspuff - YouTube klingt schon nicht schlecht


 
Ich denke beides hat reine Sound-Gründe. Ich kenne beides nicht bei Skoda. Bei VW liest man das auch nur beim GTI.
Die Drehzahl wird ja durchs Kupplungsschleifen angeglichen.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2013)

Und dabei ruckt das Auto ja minimal.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann schlate doch die ASR aus


Wenn das nur einzeln ginge... Ich kann das ESP aus knipsen, dann ist alles bis auf`s ABS aus.
 Für winter ohne ESP muß ich aber noch ein wenig üben. Die hinterachse meines passat 3bg ist so nervös, das sie einen schon fast auf der geraden überholt.


> Ich sehe da kein Problem. Bei meinem Auto dosiert die "Dynamische Traktionskontolle" die Kraft perfekt, sodass man mit maximalem Vortrieb vorwärts kommt. Ein Mensch kann das nicht besser.


 Im flachen land ok. Mich hat letzten winter ein frontera-fahrer an einem zugefrorenen berg zum anhalten gezwungen. (er von oben, ich von unten) Nach 5 min. warten mußte er einsehen das ich nicht weiche und hat zurück gesetzt. Ich kam natürlich dank dem ASR nicht mehr vom fleck. (das regelt bei mir über bremseingriffe und dosiert alles mögliche nur nicht perfekt) Also ESP und damit auch ASR aus, zweiten gang rein, dabei die ränder drehen lassn (motor hatte 1500-2000 touren) und mit lenkeinschlägen dann langsam vom fleck gekämpft. Das ganze hat zwar mal kurz gedauert, aber ich kam vorwärts. 


watercooled schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal die Winterreifen drauf gemacht. Ich hätte kotzen können
> ...


Ich fühle mit dir. Ist das selbe bei dem ford fiesta meines vaters. (da  ist aber wenigstens alles im reserverad) Ich muß da auch immer erst das  halbe auto zerlegen, bevor ich am werkzeug bin.
Dagegen ist es bei meinem passat völlig entspannt. Heckklappe  auf->links die seitenwand geöffnet->nach dem werkzeug gegriffen-> fertig. 


> Dann beim Räder wechseln die nächste überraschung: Die  Radschrauben sind am Kopf irgendwie konisch. An den Alus passt das, an  den Stahlfelgen nicht da der Kopf viel zu groß ist.
> Internet sagt das gehört sich so bei Citroen.


Ich kenne es nur so, das alufelgen andere schrauben haben. Zu deinen stahlfelgen sollten aber passende dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2013)

Nö keine Schrauben dabei.


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, um wahrscheinlich die Drehzahlen anzugleichen. Beim Hochschalten wir die Zündung unterbrochen deshalb das "Ploppen"
> BBM Motorsport VW Golf VII 7 GTI Supersprint Exhaust Sound Auspuff - YouTube klingt schon nicht schlecht


 
Ich glaub ich werd einfach zu alt für diese Welt, ich find das klingt richtig scheise, also das ganze Auto. Obwohl ich von Supersprint eigentlich besseres gewohnt bin.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2013)

Naja, aber auf YT klingt doch jeder Auspuff, als ob man in einen Eimer furzt.


----------



## andy91xx (7. November 2013)

Zurzeit fahre Ich einen Nissan 300zx TwinTurbo  
Bj 1993
286 Ps 
3.0l 
Targadach
Heckantrieb

Alles Original gelassen und so soll es auch bleiben, eventuell kommt diesen Winter ein neuer Lack drauf


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2013)

Och je nach Kamera. Gibt "Booah alta der Sauuund" Videos, aber auch vernünftige.

@Andi: Bilder Bitte  Der ZX ist


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, aber auf YT klingt doch jeder Auspuff, als ob man in einen Eimer furzt.


 
Naja nicht jedes Video, und ich lass das auch nicht grad über furz lautsprecher laufen, trotzdem ich kanns nicht erklaeren aber der klang hat so ne eigenart die mir garnicht gefaellt. Und das diese pseudo Fehlzündungen, keine ahnung ich will niemand vor den Kopf stossen, aber das ist so nen Typischer McDonnald Proll Kirmesbuden kram  

Ich sag ja ich werd einfach zu alt, ich kann sowieso mit den ganzen neuen karren nur wenig wenig anfangen. 

Ich hab mein einser GTI geliebt, aber diesen 7er GTI würd ich nichtmal geschenkt nehmen ( okay vieleicht doch um ihn sofort zu verkaufen )


----------



## andy91xx (7. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Och je nach Kamera. Gibt "Booah alta der Sauuund" Videos, aber auch vernünftige.  @Andi: Bilder Bitte  Der ZX ist



Bilder kann Ich gerne nachreichen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, aber auf YT klingt doch jeder Auspuff, als ob man in einen Eimer furzt.


 
+1 
Vorallem bei den 4 Zyl. Turbos ist das so. Man muss sowas schon live hören. Ich denke es liegt an der niedrigeren Tonfrequenz von einem 4 Zylinder zu anden Motorarten.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2013)

Apropos Sound. Ich hab jetzt das erste mal mein Auto von außen gehört. Der Mechaniker ist mit dem Auto am Montag bei uns in die Werkstatt gefahren, um die Winterreifen drauf zu machen. Ich stand dabei. Der Sound ist echt recht schön. Richtig tief und rauchig und der Motor summt schön gleichmäßig und irgendwie "potent"  (sorry, anderes Wort fällt mir nicht ein) vor sich hin. Aber das war ja nur alles knapp über Leerlaufdrehzahl. Trotzdem, echt gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Im flachen land ok. Mich hat letzten winter ein frontera-fahrer an einem zugefrorenen berg zum anhalten gezwungen. (er von oben, ich von unten) Nach 5 min. warten mußte er einsehen das ich nicht weiche und hat zurück gesetzt. Ich kam natürlich dank dem ASR nicht mehr vom fleck. (das regelt bei mir über bremseingriffe und dosiert alles mögliche nur nicht perfekt) Also ESP und damit auch ASR aus, zweiten gang rein, dabei die ränder drehen lassn (motor hatte 1500-2000 touren) und mit lenkeinschlägen dann langsam vom fleck gekämpft. Das ganze hat zwar mal kurz gedauert, aber ich kam vorwärts.


 
BMW wird das nicht nur für uns im Flachland entwickelt habe 
Ich hab's letzen Winter selbst an einer langen Steigung ausprobiert.
-Ohne die DTC mit DSC angeschaltet ging nix.
-Ohne DTC und ohne DSC etwas mehr, aber zu viel und zu unregelmäßiges durchdrehen.
-Mit DTC und mit DSC ging es perfekt. Immer leichtes durchdrehen, aber kontrolliert ohne Bremseingriffe und ich war weitaus schneller oben als mit den beiden anderen Varianten 

So schaut das dann aus (Beispielvideo):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BHppFY3whbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Perfekter kann ein System meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> +1
> Vorallem bei den 4 Zyl. Turbos ist das so. Man muss sowas schon live hören. Ich denke es liegt an der niedrigeren Tonfrequenz von einem 4 Zylinder zu anden Motorarten.


 
Das hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun, auch in Natura gefaellt mir der Sound überhaupt nicht, zumal Tiefe Frequenzen sind auf dem Video auch vorhanden, und so ne tiefe Tonfrequenz hat nen 4 Zylinder auch nicht, da brabelt nen 6ender oder 8 ender doch weitaus mehr, nen 4ender hat ne weitaus höhere Tonfrequenz


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2013)

Ich höre die Golf 7 GTIs mehrmals jeden Tag und auf den Videos klingen die immer anders. Natürlich kommt der Klang nicht an größere Motoren mit mehr Zylindern heran, ist aber für einen 4 Zylinder Turbo schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2013)

Ich hör die dinger ja auch öfters, hier fahren auch 2 von dennen als Firmenfahrzeuge rum, trotzdem das gillt ja nicht nur für den GTI das ist echt bei vielen karren so.


----------



## winner961 (7. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich hör die dinger ja auch öfters, hier fahren auch 2 von dennen als Firmenfahrzeuge rum, trotzdem das gillt ja nicht nur für den GTI das ist echt bei vielen karren so.


 
Aber der Einser GTI ist echt geil  aber noch besser ist nur ein schöner BMW egal ob 6,8 oder 12 Zylinder  Mein Vater ist damals auch vom GTI 1 auf nen E30 325i umgestiegen


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2013)

Beides, aber klar, beide schön eckige Form, beide runde doppel Scheinwerfer, zwischen Einser GTI und E30 gibt halt doch so paar parallelen.

Aer mal was anderes witziges, hier gings ja mal vor einiger zeit darum das nen Seriöser Geschaeftsman auch das passende Auto brauch,

Vor Paar wochen fuhr bei uns einer vor, nen mitte vierzig Jaehriger Geschaeftsmann im Anzug ausgestiegen der nen meeting mit der Geschaeftsführung hatte bei uns.

Und in dieser Karre ist er gekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (7. November 2013)

@Scholle_Satt 

Spiele mittlerweile auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen Megane (Cup oder Red Bull ist noch offen) zu kaufen. Jetzt hab ich aber noch von meinem alten Auto fast neue Superturismo 235/30 R20er mit Lochkreis 5x114. Passen die drauf ?

Denn ansonsten stoß ich die ab solange die noch gut erhalten sind.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2013)

Den Typ kenn ich. Die Supra ist von Theussing so viel ich weiß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kannst du oder möchtest du den Unterschied einfach nicht verstehen?


 Naja belassen wir es dabei. Ich finde es jedenfalls nicht unsinnig, wenn man komfortabel und materialschonend fährt.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zudem verweigere ich mich diesen, mit  elektronik voll gepackten,  gehhilfen heutzutage. (was macht dein  mitsubishi/subaru eigentlich bei  einem größeren elektronikfehler?) Mir  ist das esp in meinem auto schon  fast zu viel und das asr verfluche ich  im winter regelmäßig.  (differentialsperre, notfalls elektronisch, wäre  mir lieber)


 Ich such den Fehler und behebe ihn.  Damit ein Auto heuzutage liegen bleibt, musst du schon sehr spezielle Bauteile außer gefecht setzen. Es gibt heute für alles Notfunktionen. Ältere Autos bleiben VIEL VIEL leichter liegen. ...beim Evo kann man alle Fahrhilfen bis auf das ABS ausmachen...




Mosed schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Schalten ohne Zwischengas Schaltrucken  hast solltest du vielleicht mal Schalten üben.  Und wer muss sich  bitte auf das Einkuppeln konzentrieren? ^^
> Schnellere Schaltzeit mit  Zwischengas? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht - du musst ja noch einmal gas  geben. Sonst einfach Kupplung treten, nächsten Gang rein und Kupplung  los lassen - und das funktioniert ganz einfach ohne Rucken.
> 
> Sicher,  dass das DSG Zwischengas gibt? Dann müsste es ja beide Kupplungen  öffnen, was eigentlich nicht passiert?! Wenn eine aufgeht, geht  normalerweise die andere zu, sodass immer ein Eingriff vorhanden ist.  Sonst wäre das ja eine Zugkraftunterbrechung, was sehr nervig wäre. Aber  gibt ja hier jemanden, der dazu was sagen kann.
> ...


Wenn ich es will geht es auch ohne, nur man merkt doch deutlich das Bremsen vom Auto, was man bei Zwischengas nicht hat. Naja man muss sich mehr konzentrieren, als mit Zwischengas. Da muss man nur Kupplung rein und wieder raus. Nen Kupplungsknopf würd reichen.

Und wie man kürzere Schaltzeit hat! Wenn ich z.B. von 3 in 2 will bei ~50 km/h muss ich von ~2500rpm auf ~4000rpm hoch. Der Schaltvorgang mit Zwischengas dauert etwa ne halbe bis dreiviertel Sekunde ohne Stress. Mach das mal ohne Zwischengas... ...da klebste aber am Lenkrad.  Ich gebe ja bereits Gas, wenn die Kupplung getrennt hat und mache die Sachen nicht nacheinander. Alles eine Sache der Übung.

Das DKG von Daimler gibt auf jeden Fall Zwischengas, dass kann man aufm Diagnosegerät sehen. In Übergangsmoment, wo beide Kupplungen schleifen, gibt das Motorsteuergerät einen kurzen Gasstoß.


Wenn der Leerlauf sehr niedrig ist, kann man auch so weit runtergehen. Allerdings gehen die Hersteller aus Komfortgründen nicht so weit runter, weil man das Einsetzen der Einspritzung sonst deutlich merkt. Die wird ne ganze Ecke vor der Leerlaufdrehzahl sanft wieder eingesetzt. Ausnahmen sind vielleicht Motoren mit hoher Schwungmasse, wo das nicht nötig ist.




watercooled schrieb:


> Dann  beim Räder wechseln die nächste überraschung: Die Radschrauben sind am  Kopf irgendwie konisch. An den Alus passt das, an den Stahlfelgen nicht  da der Kopf viel zu groß ist.
> Internet sagt das gehört sich so bei Citroen.


 Radschrauben gibt es konisch und mit kugel! Darauf muss man beim unstecken ebenso achten wie die auf Länge, sonst können dir die Räder aubfliegen, oder du beschädigst den Schraubensitz in der Felge! Felgen niemals mit falschen Radschrauben montieren, das kann böse enden!




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, aber auf YT klingt doch jeder Auspuff, als ob man in einen Eimer furzt.


Meine Videos haben eigendlich einen sehr realistischen Ton. Vorraussetzung ist, dass man die mit entsprechenden Eqipment in ORIGINALLAUTSTÄRKE wiedergibt. Wenn man die mit nem 40€ Kopfhörer hört, kann man das vergessen. Grade wenn ich die Ringvideos mit 100 db auf der Anlage wiedergebe, hört sich das schon sehr gut an. Das Mic was ich benutze, ist nen Audio Technica AT2022. Viele Videos auf Youtube sind leider mit den Mics in der Kamera oder mit Mono Richtmikrofonen aufgenommen. Das klingt dann dementsprechend.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Radschrauben gibt es konisch und mit kugel! Darauf muss man beim unstecken ebenso achten wie die auf Länge, sonst können dir die Räder aubfliegen, oder du beschädigst den Schraubensitz in der Felge! Felgen niemals mit falschen Radschrauben montieren, das kann böse enden!



Scheint zwar von cit so vorgesehen zu sein, aber wie gesagt werde ich dennoch andere rein machen.


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2013)

Wo er die gekauft hat weis ich nicht, er hat ihn aber schon einige jahre und auch einiges dran machen lassen. 

Kommt aus dem Rhein Neckar Raum, mehr darf ich nicht verraten aus datenschutzgründen


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2013)

Jap da komme ich auch her


----------



## dekay55 (7. November 2013)

Woher bist du den ?


----------



## winner961 (7. November 2013)

Aus der Nähe von Stuttgart ist der  

Ich komme aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung von Stuttgart


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da dir anscheinend aufgrund eines einzelnen wortes schon die argumente  ausgehen, solltest du vieleicht mal über deine eigene nachdenken. Wenn  man deine post`s aber so ließt, scheint das dein ego einfach nicht zu zu  lassen.


 
Mir gehen nicht die Argumente aus, mir geht die Lust aus... eine Diskussion auf dem Niveau "Reiskocher" werde ich definitiv nicht abhalten. Das ist mir einfach viel zu dämlich... 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Obendrein scheinst du den gewichtsunterschied niva->panzer und damit einhergehende probleme/einschränkungen nicht zu kennen.



Es interessiert mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht, einen Niva kann man nicht mit einem Evo/WRX vergleichen. Die Autos sind so grund verschieden, im Grunde ist die einzige Gemeinsamkeit das man damit fahren kann. Mit dem einen halt mehr und mit dem anderen weniger. Mag sein das dass Allrad System vom Niva besser ist, aber kein Mensch kauft sich freiwillig so eine Schüssel wenn er eine Alternative zu einem Evo/WRX sucht. Da braucht man gar nicht groß zu diskutieren.


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2013)

seventyseven schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt
> 
> Spiele mittlerweile auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen Megane (Cup oder Red Bull ist noch offen) zu kaufen. Jetzt hab ich aber noch von meinem alten Auto fast neue Superturismo 235/30 R20er mit Lochkreis 5x114. Passen die drauf ?
> 
> Denn ansonsten stoß ich die ab solange die noch gut erhalten sind.



5*114,3. Ich wüsste aber auch niemand, der auf dem Auto Zwanzigzöller fährt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 5*114,3. Ich wüsste aber auch niemand, der auf dem Auto Zwanzigzöller fährt.


 
Gerade für ein sportliches Auto sind solche Räder performancemordend.


----------



## seventyseven (8. November 2013)

Die Performance ist mir bei meiner momentanen Situation sowieso eher zweitrangig zumindest was das Gewicht der Felgen angeht. Arbeitsbedingt wird es sowieso "nur" ein Wochenend Auto werden da ich ansonsten nur Strecken von 20km täglich Fahre. Jedoch ist mir das Äußere wichtiger wie das Verhalten des Motors zur Felgenmasse. Mein Kollege hat am Rocco 3 auch die gleichen Felgen aufgezogen da haben wir den Unterschied schon gemerkt aber nach dem Chippen auf 260PS war der ausgleich auch wieder gegeben. 

Mir ist schon bewusst das es hirnrissig erscheinen mag ein Auto für 1600€ Chippen zulassen und die resultierenden Nachteile hinnimmt nur damit man 20 Zöller Fahren kann ohne unter die Stock Leistung zu kommen :ugly

Die Felgen haben mich damals mit Reifen knappe 4,2k gekostet und sind vielleicht 500km geloffen da würde ich die doch gerne wieder nutzen zumal da sie als 20er in Schwarz absolut geil aussehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2013)

Seit wann verliert denn ein Auto Leistung durch andere Felgen? Das Radrehmoment und die drehende Masse ändert sich vielleicht und damit auch die Beschleunigung aber Leistungsverlust hat der Motor nicht.


----------



## seventyseven (8. November 2013)

Also beim Rocco 3 hatten wir fast 30kmh weniger Topspeed. (15KG) Zumindest auf der maximal ausfahrbaren Strecke.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2013)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Also beim Rocco 3 hatten wir fast 30kmh weniger Topspeed. (15KG) Zumindest auf der maximal ausfahrbaren Strecke.


 
Das liegt aber nicht am Gewicht !
Das Gewicht beeinflusst das Einlenkverhalten, Fahrwerksansprechen, Beschleunigungs und Bremsverhalten.
Die Reifenbreite sowie das Felgendesign beeinflussen die Vmax.


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2013)

Hat jemand erfahrung damit eine Öltemperaturanzeige nachzurüsten?


----------



## dekay55 (8. November 2013)

Nur beim E30, wieso ?


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2013)

Wo wird dan in der Regel der Sensor angebracht?


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> BMW wird das nicht nur für uns im Flachland entwickelt habe
> Ich hab's letzen Winter selbst an einer langen Steigung ausprobiert.
> -Ohne die DTC mit DSC angeschaltet ging nix.
> -Ohne DTC und ohne DSC etwas mehr, aber zu viel und zu unregelmäßiges durchdrehen.
> -Mit DTC und mit DSC ging es perfekt. Immer leichtes durchdrehen, aber kontrolliert ohne Bremseingriffe und ich war weitaus schneller oben als mit den beiden anderen Varianten


 
Sieht immer noch so aus, wie wenn ein FWD mit gescheiten Winterreifen im Schnee wesentlich besser ist. Um ähnlich rassant unterwegs zu sein, würde ich mit etwas Zehenspitzengefühl nicht in den Regelbereich von ASR und ESP kommen. 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Meine Videos haben eigendlich einen sehr realistischen Ton. Vorraussetzung ist, dass man die mit entsprechenden Eqipment in ORIGINALLAUTSTÄRKE wiedergibt. Wenn man die mit nem 40€ Kopfhörer hört, kann man das vergessen. Grade wenn ich die Ringvideos mit 100 db auf der Anlage wiedergebe, hört sich das schon sehr gut an. Das Mic was ich benutze, ist nen Audio Technica AT2022. Viele Videos auf Youtube sind leider mit den Mics in der Kamera oder mit Mono Richtmikrofonen aufgenommen. Das klingt dann dementsprechend.



Sorry, wenn man die VLN mal Live gehört hat, klingt das immer noch ziemlich nach Eimer und Furz. 




seventyseven schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt
> 
> Spiele mittlerweile auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen Megane (Cup oder Red Bull ist noch offen) zu kaufen. Jetzt hab ich aber noch von meinem alten Auto fast neue Superturismo 235/30 R20er mit Lochkreis 5x114. Passen die drauf ?
> 
> Denn ansonsten stoß ich die ab solange die noch gut erhalten sind.



Nochmal, ich kenne niemand, der auf dem Mégane 20 Zoll fährt. Das Problem, das Auto ist relativ hochbeinig. Um ne wirklich sportlich Optik zu bekommen, brauchts ne Tieferlegung. Schon mit 19 Zöllern, hat man Probleme, das Auto tieferzulegen. Dann muss man schon teilweiße die Schrauben in den Radläufen entfernen, damit nix schleift. Zudem sind die Kotflügel aus Plastik und mit Börteln geht da auch nix. Wobei ich kein Karosseriebauer bin und nicht sagen kann, ob es schwierig ist, das Plastik dementsprechend zu schneiden. Mit 20 Zoll hätte man also ein Auto mit riesen Rädern, dass ziemlich hoch ist. Bestimmt nicht sehr sportlich. Im Gegenteil, ich kenne ein paar Jungs, die vornehmlich NOS fahren, die gehen den entgegengesetzten Weg. Die fahren 17 Zoll mit Semislicks. Von der Performance top.



seventyseven schrieb:


> @Scholle_Satt
> 
> Spiele mittlerweile auch mit dem Gedanken mir einen Megane (Cup oder Red Bull ist noch offen) zu kaufen.



Red Bull = Cup. 

Einzige Unterschied, Red Bull hat noch Start&Stop Automatik. Aber ansonsten ist das Auto gleich. Recaros, geschlitze Bremsscheiben, Mechanische Differentialsperre, härteres Fahrwerk, Tieferlegung, Bi-Xenon mit Kurvenlicht und 235er Reifen. 

Der Red Bull ist halt im Red Bull-Design. Und ich glaub, die Recaros sind beledert. Beim Cup Paket nur teilbeledert, oder gegen Aufpreis komplett Leder. Der Red Bull ist quasi komplett ausgestattet. 

Meine Meinung, für das Red Bull-Design würde ich den Aufpreis nicht zahlen. Und Start&Stop ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Mégane R.S. + Cup-Paket reicht vollkommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo wird dan in der Regel der Sensor angebracht?


 
z.B. am Peilstab oder in der Ölablassschraube.

@ Scholle, eine Tieferlegung hat nix mit der Felgengröße zu tun, außer bei gestretchten Reifen.
Alleine die ET ist ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> z.B. am Peilstab oder in der Ölablassschraube.
> 
> @ Scholle, eine Tieferlegung hat nix mit der Felgengröße zu tun, außer bei gestretchten Reifen.
> Alleine die ET ist ausschlaggebend.


 
Kann ja auch sein, dass sich bei 19 Zoll die ET ändert. Es gibt nicht viele Felgen, die eine Zulassung für den Mégane haben. Und bei 19 Zoll gibts wohl die Probleme. Zumindest laut den Jungs bei Sportrenault.net. Da ich die 19 Zoll nicht fahre und auch mein Auto noch nicht tiefer gelegt hab, kann ich nix Weiters berichten.


----------



## dekay55 (8. November 2013)

Dort wo das Öl meist am waermsten ist, in der naehe vom Ölfilter, idealerweise nahe am flansch,  beim E30 ist am flansch ne blindschraube, die aufgebohrt gewinde reingeschnitten und Temp sensor reingeklebt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sieht immer noch so aus, wie wenn ein FWD mit gescheiten Winterreifen im Schnee wesentlich besser ist. Um ähnlich rassant unterwegs zu sein, würde ich mit etwas Zehenspitzengefühl nicht in den Regelbereich von ASR und ESP kommen.


 Idealer Vortrieb ist aber bei ~20% Schlupf!



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn man die VLN mal Live gehört hat,  klingt das immer noch ziemlich nach Eimer und Furz.


 Über was spielst du denn den Sound der Videos ab? Die Astras klingen aber auch Live nach Furz. Ich hoffe mal, das du den Sound aus diesen Video dir angehört hast http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fevC2NnJROg .



seventyseven schrieb:


> Also beim Rocco 3 hatten wir fast 30kmh  weniger Topspeed. (15KG) Zumindest auf der maximal ausfahrbaren  Strecke.


 Endgeschwindigkeit liegt nicht am Gewicht. Drehende Masse beeinflusst nur die Beschleunigung, denn jedes Kilo drehende Masse entspricht etwa 4 KG Fahrzeuggewicht.

Mehr Rollwiederstand durch die breiteren Reifen kann man eigendlich vernachlässigen, ebenso wie die mehr Stirnfläche und den damit verbundenen höheren CW Wert. Was entscheidend ist, ist der Durchmesser des Rades und der damit verbundene größere Hebelarm an der Radnarbe. Jetzt passt warscheinlich die Getriebeübersetzung nicht mehr richtig, weswegen er so viel an Topspeed verliert. Denn entscheidend für Beschleunigung und Topspeed ist das Raddrehmoment. Deswegen beschleunigt ein Diesel auch nicht schneller als ein Benziner mit gleicher Leistung, obwohl der Motor mehr Drehmoment hat. Da man beim Diesel ein längeres Getriebe verbauen muss, geht der Vorteil an mehr Drehmoment flöten.
Die größeren Reifen haben die Übersetzung des Antriebsstranges vergrößert. Dadurch hat man weniger Motordrehzahl aber auch weniger Raddrehmoment. Um wieder auf die alten Werte zu kommen, müsste man die Getriebeübersetzung ändern. Bei kleineren Rädern dreht der Motor nämlich schneller, muss aber für die gleiche Geschwindigkeit weniger Drehmoment bereitstellen. Da aktuell leider eh schon zu lange Spritspargetriebe verbaut werden, macht sich das so doll bemerkbar. Eine andere Lösung(die aber bei 20" warscheinlich nicht mehr geht) wär Reifen mit weniger Querschnitt zu fahren, damit der Gesamtdurchmesser des Rades nicht steigt, obwohl die Felge größer ist. Dann kommt man auch wieder bis auf ein paar km/h wieder auf die alten Werte.



watercooled schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung damit eine Öltemperaturanzeige nachzurüsten?


 Gibt es bei deinem Auto vielleicht schon einen Sensor, eventuell vielleicht die Möglichkeit durch eine einfache Kodierung des KI die Anzeige zu aktivieren?


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Idealer Vortrieb ist aber bei ~20% Schlupf!
> 
> Gibt es bei deinem Auto vielleicht schon einen Sensor, eventuell vielleicht die Möglichkeit durch eine einfache Kodierung des KI die Anzeige zu aktivieren?



Gilt das nicht nur auf Asphalt? 

Leider nein, es gäbe auch kein Display um das ganze anzuzeigen. 
Das einzige was er hat ist ein Kühlwassertemperatursensor, 
den anzuzapfen ist laut Forum aber unmöglich, deswegen dachte ich wenn ich schon ne Anzeige nachrüste 
dann doch gleich ÖL.

Ich verstehe eh nicht warum man bei einem Auto solch eine wichtige Anzeige weglassen kann...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Damit ein Auto heuzutage liegen bleibt, musst du schon sehr spezielle Bauteile außer gefecht setzen. Es gibt heute für alles Notfunktionen.


Hehe...und dann tuckelst du mit ner 30 zur werkstatt.  Da bleib ich lieber stehen. 


> Ältere Autos bleiben VIEL VIEL leichter liegen.


Würden neue auto`s häufiger stehen bleiben als alte, sollte sich die autoindustrie vieleicht doch mal gedanken machen...


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> -Mit DTC und mit DSC ging es perfekt.  Immer leichtes durchdrehen, aber kontrolliert ohne Bremseingriffe und  ich war weitaus schneller oben als mit den beiden anderen Varianten


Klingt nach differentialsperre. Sowas hätt ich eben gern.
Bei meinem ist es halt so, das das durchdrehende rad einfach gebremst wird. War wohl damals die "günstigste" lösung für VW.



> So schaut das dann aus (Beispielvideo):
> ...
> Perfekter kann ein System meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.


 Dafür lässt die kontrollampe alleine schon disco-feeling aufkommen und  ich schätze, das die elektronik die motor-leistung ordentlich zurück  nimmt. (das auto soll sich ja nicht drehen) Ein los fahren wäre  interessant gewesen. Hat man einmal schwung, ist fahren kein problem  mehr.
Allerdings macht das video lust auf winter... 


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sieht immer noch so aus, wie wenn ein FWD  mit gescheiten Winterreifen im Schnee wesentlich besser ist. Um ähnlich  rassant unterwegs zu sein, würde ich mit etwas Zehenspitzengefühl nicht  in den Regelbereich von ASR und ESP kommen.


ASR schon, ESP ist eine frage der fahrstabilität deines autos bzw. der  güte der reifen. Ist es stabil und haben die reifen eine gute  seitenführung, gibt es entsprechend auch nix zu regeln.


Riverna schrieb:


> Mir gehen nicht die Argumente aus, mir geht die Lust aus...
> 
> Es interessiert mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht, ...


 ...und dennoch diskutierst du mit mir völlig abseits vom thema.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gilt das nicht nur auf Asphalt?
> 
> Leider nein, es gäbe auch kein Display um das ganze anzuzeigen.
> Das einzige was er hat ist ein Kühlwassertemperatursensor,
> ...


 Ne auf losem Untergrund beschleunigt man auch besser mit Wheelspin. Da ists vielleicht sogar noch nen bischen mehr aber 20% ist schon nen guter Anhaltspunkt. Mitm Gaspedal kann man das eh nicht so genau treffen, das kann nur die elektronik richtig gut regeln. Aber man merkt gut wenn man sich in der richtigen "Zone" aufhält. Gibt man zu wenig Gas schiebts nicht so an, gibt man zu viel Gas rutscht man nur ohne Vortrieb.

Heute ist das ja leider so in Mode gekommen solche Anzeigen wegzulassen. Find ich auch schrecklich.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hehe...und dann tuckelst du mit ner 30 zur werkstatt.  Da bleib ich lieber stehen.
> Würden neue auto`s häufiger stehen bleiben als alte, sollte sich die autoindustrie vieleicht doch mal gedanken machen...
> 
> Dafür lässt die kontrollampe alleine schon disco-feeling aufkommen und   ich schätze, das die elektronik die motor-leistung ordentlich zurück   nimmt. (das auto soll sich ja nicht drehen) Ein los fahren wäre   interessant gewesen. Hat man einmal schwung, ist fahren kein problem   mehr.
> Allerdings macht das video lust auf winter...


 Ich tuckel aber lieber mit 30, als mein Auto an nem nicht so idealen Platz abstellen zu müssen. Aufer Bahn oder Sonntags im Parkhaus kommt das nicht so gut.

Die Motorleistung muss nicht wegen der Gefahr des drehens zurückgenommen werden, das kann die Bremse regeln. Wird allerdings der Motor nicht gedrosselt, hat man bei längerem Eingriff ganz schnell ein paar rot glühende Bremsscheiben. Man muss bedenken das selbst bei einem relativ schwachen Motor auch mal locker 40kW Leistung an der Bremsscheibe in Wärme gewandelt werden bei ASR Eingriff. Hätte man ne Bratpfanne, die mit 40000W geheizt würde, wär das Essen sehr schnell gar.


----------



## Mosed (8. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wie man kürzere Schaltzeit hat! Wenn ich z.B. von 3 in 2 will bei ~50 km/h muss ich von ~2500rpm auf ~4000rpm hoch. Der Schaltvorgang mit Zwischengas dauert etwa ne halbe bis dreiviertel Sekunde ohne Stress. Mach das mal ohne Zwischengas... ...da klebste aber am Lenkrad.  Ich gebe ja bereits Gas, wenn die Kupplung getrennt hat und mache die Sachen nicht nacheinander. Alles eine Sache der Übung.
> 
> Das DKG von Daimler gibt auf jeden Fall Zwischengas, dass kann man aufm Diagnosegerät sehen. In Übergangsmoment, wo beide Kupplungen schleifen, gibt das Motorsteuergerät einen kurzen Gasstoß.



Warum sollte man da am Lenkrad kleben? Man muss natürlich entsprechend Gas geben beim Einkuppeln?! Wenn ich will brauch ich keine halbe Sekunde zum Schalten... Zwischengas ist bei einem synchronisierten Getriebe völlig Schwachsinnig - außer man kann halt nicht mit Kupplung, Gas und Getriebe umgehen...

Deine Variante dauert auf jeden Fall länger als normales Schalten. Ist ja auch logisch - du musst ja die Kupplung einmal extra schließen ohne Gang drin und wieder öffnen.

Das was das DKG macht ist aber kein "echtes" Zwischengas. Zwischengas
Das würde die Funktion eines DKGs ja auch ad absurdum führen. Es wird halt mal kurz Gas gegeben. Ist aber was anderes wie Zwischengas beim Handschalter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2013)

Mit Zwischengas meine ich das reine Gasgeben beim runterschalten. Doppelt kuppeln braucht beim beim synchronisierten Getriebe logischerweise nicht. Man kann es machen, es schont ein bischen die Synchonringe, aber ist eigendlich sinnlos.

Wie sollte man denn Zwischengas ohne doppelt kuppeln beschreiben? Nicht-doppel-kuppel-zwischengas? Zwischen-den-Gängen-synchrogas?  Ich nenne es einfach Zwischengas und da wir lange aus dem Zeitalter der unsynchronisierten Getriebe raus sind, macht sich keiner mehr einen Kopf darum.

Bei einem DKG wäre "echtes" Zwischengas auch von der technischen Seite nicht möglich, weil das Getriebe ja mit vorgewählten Gängen arbeitet.


----------



## Mosed (9. November 2013)

Beim runterschalten während des Einkuppelns Gas zu geben würde ich als ganz normalen Schaltvorgang bezeichnen. Wie soll das sonst funktionieren? 
Außer man schaltet runter, um die Motorbremse zu nutzen. Komfortabler wäre es auch dann erstmal Gas zu geben oder die Kupplung halt länger schleifen lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Beim runterschalten während des Einkuppelns Gas zu geben würde ich als ganz normalen Schaltvorgang bezeichnen. Wie soll das sonst funktionieren?
> Außer man schaltet runter, um die Motorbremse zu nutzen. Komfortabler wäre es auch dann erstmal Gas zu geben oder die Kupplung halt länger schleifen lassen.


 Ich schätze mal das 98% aller Autofahrer einfach die Kupplung schleifen lassen, ohne Gas zu geben. Und nochmal weniger geben Gas beim runterschalten, wärend man bremst. (Spitze-Hacke) Ich find das auch schlimm, wenn bei neuen Autos die Pedale so dicht zusammen sind, dass man bei Spitze-Hacke sich mit dem Fuß verkeilt. ...und ich hab nur 42...


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2013)

Spitze Hacke....im alltag....


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. November 2013)

@TheBadFrag: Versuch es mal mit 45/46 
Beim Peugeot meiner Mutter geht es noch, auch wenn die sich fragt, was ich da mache...
Beim Opel meiner Großeltern muss ich schon schauen, dass ich mit meinem Fuß in Normalstellung auf nur einem Pedal bleib...
Mein Opa kennt die Technik hingegen und ärgert sich auch über den Abstand...

(Ich selber hab ja noch kein Auto, da noch <18 und es sich auch in 20 Tagen (endlich 18) auch nicht wirklich lohnt, bei 5min Fahrrad zur Uni...)


----------



## Beam39 (9. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eh nicht warum man bei einem Auto solch eine wichtige Anzeige weglassen kann...


 
Ist bei meinem genauso, hab ne Wassertemperaturanzeige aber keine Anzeige für Öl, für mich absolut unverständlich. Ich hab aber die Möglichkeit mir durch ein "Geheimmenü" im BC die Kerntemperatur anzeigen zu lassen, nur fummel ich bestimmt nicht erstmal 10 Min. nachm einsteigen am Tacho rum bis ich die gewünschte Anzeige hab.

Naja, man kann ja nicht ales haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Spitze Hacke....im alltag....


 Was denn? Wenn ich es behersche, warum soll ich es denn nicht machen? Es schadet niemand und es wäre das gleiche, als ob man sich morgens absichtlich blöd anstellt und immer seinen OSaft neben das Glas plöddert, obwohl man den auch richtig ins Glas kippen könnte.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Spitze Hacke....im alltag....


 Ich finde, damit fährt es sich gleichmäßiger...
Ist halt mehr Koordinationsaufwand, aber als Schlagzeuger geht das schon 

(Ich hab am Sonntag erst gemerkt, wie "Ruckartig" meine Mutter fährt, laut meinem Bruder fährt die aber immer so...
Sein Kommentar: "Wenn du fährst kann ich pennen, bei Mutter nicht.")


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2013)

Bei Pedalen die Dicht zusammen sind mache ich auch manchmal die Kipptechnik das ich das Gaspedal durch kippen des Fußes nach rechts drücke aber das Gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Da hat man irgendwie wenig Gefühl auf der Bremse...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. November 2013)

Das mag ich überhaupt nicht...
Ist mir zu unsicher und bei den komischen Pedalen im Peugeot hab ich Angst da von der Bremse zu rutschen...
Die haben an den Kanten so ne komische Oberfläche, wo ich nicht weiß wie sehr die hält...


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2013)

Ich habe noch von keinem gehört der das im Alltag macht. Aber wenn man es gut beherrscht, warum nicht  Auch wenn ICH es für irgendwie...übertrieben halte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2013)

Gerade von der G7 GTI P Probefahrt zurück. Fährt sich echt schön, der Motor ist klasse gemacht. Fahrwerk auch sehr gut, genauso wie die Sperre. Man merkt wirklich, wie sich das Auto beim Beschleunigen in Kurven in diese hineinzieht.
Bremse auch sehr standfest und gut verzögernd und das Auto läuft selbst bei Richtung 250km/h noch sehr ruhig.
Auch positiv, sehr wenig Antriebseinflüsse in der Lenkung


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo wird dan in der Regel der Sensor angebracht?



Direkt am Ölfilter, dort hat man den genauersten Wert.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> z.B. am Peilstab oder in der Ölablassschraube.


 
Beides eher schlechte Positionen da sie vom Fahrtwind verfälsche Werte überliefern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beides eher schlechte Positionen da sie vom Fahrtwind verfälsche Werte überliefern.


 
Kommt aber in etwa hin. Dann rechnet man halt 5Grad drauf. Mit einer Senkung in der Schraube mit einer Wandstärke der Schraube zum Öl von <1mm , in die der Sensor kommt, eher noch weniger.
Bei den meisten neueren Autos hat man an der Ölablassschraube sowieso fast keinen Fahrtwind mehr, aufgrund der Unterbodenverkleidung.


----------



## Re4dt (9. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

Mal eine frage, muss nachher nach Heilbronn und mein momentanes Auto hat leider nur eine gelbe Plakette und mir bleibt keine andere Wahl durchzufahren. Da ich hier keinen DPF brauche und sowieso nach einem neuen Auto suche habe ich es nicht nachgerüstet. 
Wisst ihr inwiefern kontrolliert wird?  

Ansich würde ich sogar damit leben können mit dem Bußgeld... 
Jedoch der eine Punkt würde mich den Lappen kosten. (Da Probezeit)


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2013)

Mal sie grün an  Nee spaß, gerade in der Probezeit würde ich sowas lassen.


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2013)

Ab 19.11. ist die Umweltplakette sogar Bestandteil der HU. Dann bekommen viele Leute ein Problem, die in Umweltzonen wohnen und sich bis jetzt mit einer einfach eingeklebten grünen Plakette in Sicherheit wähnten. Durch den Punkt in Flensburg ist das dann gar nicht mehr so lustig. Die Länder haben einen Weg gefunden, wie sie die Daseinsberechtigung der Umweltzonen durchboxen können. Der kleine Mann, der sich mit ach und krach ein Auto leisten kann, muss es im Zweifelsfall wieder ausbaden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2013)

Umweltzonen sind der größte Schwachsinn, den man sich nur ausdenken konnte. Einfach ne Grüne reinkleben und fröhlich durch die Umweltzone qualmen.   Ne musst du selber entscheiden ob du es wagst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich muss ich demnächst sogar eine Plakette auf meine '75er Schwalbe kleben


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. November 2013)

Oldtimer brauchen doch keine, dachte ich?

Ich finde das System bekloppt, die Idee dahinter aber nicht schlecht...
Ich find es immer sehr interessant, wenn ich hier aus der Stadt rauskomme, zur Wohnung im Kaff: Deutlich bessere Luft!


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt aber in etwa hin. Dann rechnet man halt 5Grad drauf. Mit einer Senkung in der Schraube mit einer Wandstärke der Schraube zum Öl von <1mm , in die der Sensor kommt, eher noch weniger.
> Bei den meisten neueren Autos hat man an der Ölablassschraube sowieso fast keinen Fahrtwind mehr, aufgrund der Unterbodenverkleidung.


 

Trotzdem hat das Öl in der Ölwanne eine etwas niedrigere Temperatur als z.B. direkt am Ölfilter. Wenn ich die möglichkeit habe dann würde ich immer den Ölfilter vorziehen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2013)

Im Peilstab ist trotzdem die Position die der alte von meinem Vater als Standard hat. Als Plakette hat der übrigens ne schwarze drin. Damit bzw. vorher ohne fährt er ziemlich regelmäßig durch Umweltzonen und wurde nie kontrolliert. Allerdings wurde die Pot-Polizei dafür ja auch schon mehrfach ermahnt.

Gestern durfte ich in Lommel im Focus ST mitfahren... Die Verwunderung dass ich noch lebe ist immer noch recht groß .


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2013)

Nur weil es dort eventuell bei einem Hersteller ab Werk positioniert ist, heißt es nicht das es die beste Position ist  
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Nissan Micra K11? Werde mir so ein Teil wohl als Winterauto holen, alternativ einen Sunny oder 100NX mit 1.6L Motor da diese Gas ready sind und meine beiden 2L Motoren nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (10. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Mal eine frage, muss nachher nach Heilbronn und mein momentanes Auto hat leider nur eine gelbe Plakette und mir bleibt keine andere Wahl durchzufahren. Da ich hier keinen DPF brauche und sowieso nach einem neuen Auto suche habe ich es nicht nachgerüstet.
> Wisst ihr inwiefern kontrolliert wird?
> ...



Da es bei uns hier noch keine Umweltzonen gibt aber ich desöfteren außerhalb dieser Stadt unterwegs bin und 1-2 mal auch mit meinem fahren musste kann ich dir folgendes sagen:

Solange dein Auto rollt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das dich jemand aufhält diesbezüglich ziemlich gering bzw. geht sie gen 0. Parkst du dein Auto allerdings und lässt es für mehrere Stunden stehen kannst du Gift drauf nehmen nen Zettel am Scheibenwischer kleben zu haben. Hab deswegen schon nen Punkt bekommen, und einmal konnte ich mich vor den Ziften blöd stellen und mich rausreden von wegen ich habe das ja nicht gewusst etc. pp.

Aber grade in der Probezeit würde ich das keinesfalls riskieren wegen solch einem Scheiss den Lappen abgenommen zu bekommen, ohne Probezeit kann man das schonmal bringen.. Alle Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Hai0815 (10. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Solange dein Auto rollt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das dich jemand aufhält diesbezüglich ziemlich gering bzw. geht sie gen 0. Parkst du dein Auto allerdings und lässt es für mehrere Stunden stehen kannst du Gift drauf nehmen nen Zettel am Scheibenwischer kleben zu haben.



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben, da ich in der Nähe von HN wohne (ca. 25 km weg von mir) und schon einige Bekannte so ein unschönes Ticket bekommen haben.
Ich würd von daher bissel ausserhalb parken und mit der Stadtbahn reinfahren - z.B. in Weinsberg (eigene Autobahnabfahrt, rein ins Städtchen, am Bahnhof parken und gemütlich mit der Stadtbahn reinfahren)
Am Auto meiner Freundin haben wir auch keine grüne Plakette, das bleibt dann auch immer aussen vor...


----------



## Re4dt (10. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Umweltzonen sind der größte Schwachsinn, den man sich nur ausdenken konnte.


 /-Sign, Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, die Umsetzung aber 
Hmm wurde nicht kontrolliert und an der Windschutzscheibe klebte auch kein Zettel. Durfte auch noch einen schönen Umweg fahren da die A8 gesperrt war  
Nach dem Winter kommt der Zafira endlich weg.
An sich extrem zuverlässiges Teil, aber mit 18 ist das Verlangen nach etwas Kleinerem und Optisch ansprechendem größer.
Auch wenn der 2.2 Motor gar nicht so schlecht ist.


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Auch wenn der 2.2 Motor gar nicht so schlecht ist.


 
Der 2.2 DTI? Wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich den 1.9 CDTI da angenehmer zu fahren, weil zieht besser und gleichmäßiger und läuft ruhiger. Beide im selben Auto (Signum) direkt hintereinander gefahren...


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (10. November 2013)

So heute letztes mal mit dem Liebling gefahren dieses Jahr. Nun steht er inner Garage und wartet aufn Frühling


----------



## Lee (10. November 2013)

Habt ihr eine Erklärung dafür? Bin gerade die Strecke München-Passau gefahren, im Durchschnitt mit so 135 km/h, nie mehr als 140. Normal brauche ich auf der Strecke so 7,2l bei immer gleicher Fahrweise, heute warens 8,2l, also ziemlich genau ein Liter mehr. 
Einziger Unterschied zu sonst: Es hat relativ stark geregnet. Aber kann das einen ganzen Liter Mehrverbrauch ausmachen? Tatsächlich hab ich heute auch den Reifenluftdruck von irgendwas so um die 2,1 Bar auf 2,5 erhöht, das hätte den Verbrauch ja noch zusätzlich senken müssen.

Winterreifen sind drauf, es hatte etwa 3° Außentemperatur. Das letzte mal als ich die Strecke gefahren bin hatte es etwa 15°, das war am Freitag. Dabei habe ich eben genannte 7,2l gebraucht.


----------



## Olstyle (10. November 2013)

Theorie: Als du losgefahren bist ist die Scheibe beschlagen, deswegen hast du die Klimaanlage angemacht und danach hast du vergessen sie wieder aus zu machen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. November 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Winterreifen sind drauf, es hatte etwa 3° Außentemperatur. Das letzte mal als ich die Strecke gefahren bin hatte es etwa 15°, das war am Freitag. Dabei habe ich eben genannte 7,2l gebraucht.


 
Die Heizung frisst wohl einiges an Sprit. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich im Winter min. einen Liter mehr Sprit brauche, als im Sommer (Klima an).


----------



## Lee (10. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Theorie: Als du losgefahren bist ist die Scheibe beschlagen, deswegen hast du die Klimaanlage angemacht und danach hast du vergessen sie wieder aus zu machen.


 Absichtlich angelassen, aber auch eine Klimaanlage macht keinen ganzen Liter aus. Hab die sonst auch meist laufen.

@Hirschi

Wieso schluckt die Heizung Sprit? Ich meine da wird doch eh nur die Wärme vom Kühlwasser genutzt. Die Hitze ist ja einfach da und wird nicht extra für die Heizung produziert...


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. November 2013)

Ich glaube der Fiat hat eine elektrische Zusatz Heizung, die wohl am Anfang am Werkeln ist.
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Der Polo hat so weit ich weiss keine Zusatz Heizung, braucht aber im Winter gerne mal zwei Liter mehr Sprit als im Sommer. Sprich statt 9 dann 11 Liter/100 km (Stadtverkehr only)


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2013)

Es ist vollkommen normal das ein Motor im Winter mehr Sprit braucht, als im Sommer. Die Warmlaufphase dauer wesendlich länger und durch die kältere Luft hat man mehr Luft im Brennraum, wo dann auch wieder mehr Sprit gebraucht wird um auf Lambda ~1(beim Benziner) zu kommen. Man hat aber auch mehr Leistung.

Je wärmer ein Motor im Sommer läuft, je effizienter arbeitet er und um so weniger Sprit braucht er. Dafür hat man weniger Leistung.

Je mehr Leistung man haben möchte, um so mehr Sprit muss man verbrennen. Leistung kann nicht aus Luft gewonnen werden.


----------



## worco (11. November 2013)

ich wage mal eine korrektur: Nicht mehr Luft hat man(das Volumen bleibt gleich), sondern mehr Sauerstoff(-moleküle), d.h. es wird mehr Kraftstoff benötigt um wieder auf das optimale Verhältnis zu kommen.

Edit: bedingt durch die höhere Dichte des Luft-Gemischs bei niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (11. November 2013)

Sobald der Motor mehr Sauerstoff (kalte Luft) ansaugt so kann er auch mehr Kraftstoff hinzufügen und umso mehr Energie kann er erzeugen. 
Viele fahren mit einer offenen Ansaugung die im Motor Raum platziert ist und die nur warme Luft zieht. In warmer Luft ist nicht soviel Energie/Sauerstoff und das merkt auch die Lambdasonde..


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

worco schrieb:


> ich wage mal eine korrektur: Nicht mehr Luft hat man(das Volumen bleibt gleich), sondern mehr Sauerstoff(-moleküle), d.h. es wird mehr Kraftstoff benötigt um wieder auf das optimale Verhältnis zu kommen.
> 
> Edit: bedingt durch die höhere Dichte des Luft-Gemischs bei niedrigen Temperaturen.


 
Genauso ist es eben nicht. Der Sauerstoffanteil erhöht sich nicht wenn die Luft kälter wird. Es verändert sich das Volumen der Luft und somit kommt sowohl mehr Sauerstoff als auch Stickstoff und was sonst noch so in der Luft ist in den Zylinder.

Nicht umsonst verwendet man Ladeluftkühler. Die Luft wird darin nur heruntergekühlt und es wird kein Sauerstoff erzeugt. Die Vollumenänderung eines Gases ist sogar sehr stark. Du kannst ja mal eine leere Petflasche zuschrauben und dann in den Kühlschrank legen. Wenn die Luft darin kalt ist, wird die Flasche schön zusammengebeult sein.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Eben, deswegen gibts ja auch so nen paar Idioten die auf den gedanken kommen per Co2 Fläschen die Luft im Ansaugtrakt runterzukühlen ( welche Funktion allerdings ein LLK hat wusste er nicht ), kein witz ich hatte mal nen "kunden" mit nem Opel Astra G ( Z20LET ) der war von seinem Turbo boost so überzeugt das er mir ganz stolz erzählte er hätte was besseres als NOS, billiger und in jedem Lebensmittel laden zu kaufen, dann zeigte er mir voller Stolz den Kartuschenhalter und nach dem Blick in den Motorraum hat ich dann entgültig nen Lachkrampf. Was der da alles fabriziert hatte ... Irgendwas am Wastegate rumgespielt und den unterdruckschlauch vom Wastegate Entfernt und dafür mit ner sehr abenteuerlichen Bauart nen Blow Off Ventil reingefumelt, und das war natürlich so eingestellt das es möglichst laut ist. Glaub mehr als 0.3bar wurden es garnicht weil das ding vorher schon abgepiffen hat, er war ja auch sooo unheimlich von der Leistung seiner karre überzeugt, angeblich mit Phase 1 über 250Ps bis zu 300Ps mitttels Co2 Kapsel , naja in wirklichkeit waren es dann vieleicht 130-140ps, nem 325i mit 170Ps isser auf jeden fall nicht hinterher gekommen


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Genauso ist es eben nicht. Der Sauerstoffanteil erhöht sich nicht wenn die Luft kälter wird. Es verändert sich das Volumen der Luft und somit kommt sowohl mehr Sauerstoff als auch Stickstoff und was sonst noch so in der Luft ist in den Zylinder.


 
Er hat auch nie was von einem anderen Sauerstoffanteil oder von anderen Verhältnissen geredet, seine Aussage stimmt schon, denn mehr Sauerstoff(-moleküle) ist in meinen Augen ne absolute und keine relative Angabe.

Man möge mir diese Klugscheisserei bitte verzeihen


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen gibts ja auch so nen paar Idioten die auf den gedanken kommen per Co2 Fläschen die Luft im Ansaugtrakt runterzukühlen ( welche Funktion allerdings ein LLK hat wusste er nicht ), kein witz ich hatte mal nen "kunden" mit nem Opel Astra G ( Z20LET ) der war von seinem Turbo boost so überzeugt das er mir ganz stolz erzählte er hätte was besseres als NOS, billiger und in jedem Lebensmittel laden zu kaufen, dann zeigte er mir voller Stolz den Kartuschenhalter und nach dem Blick in den Motorraum hat ich dann entgültig nen Lachkrampf. Was der da alles fabriziert hatte ... Irgendwas am Wastegate rumgespielt und den unterdruckschlauch vom Wastegate Entfernt und dafür mit ner sehr abenteuerlichen Bauart nen Blow Off Ventil reingefumelt, und das war natürlich so eingestellt das es möglichst laut ist. Glaub mehr als 0.3bar wurden es garnicht weil das ding vorher schon abgepiffen hat, er war ja auch sooo unheimlich von der Leistung seiner karre überzeugt, angeblich mit Phase 1 über 250Ps bis zu 300Ps mitttels Co2 Kapsel , naja in wirklichkeit waren es dann vieleicht 130-140ps, nem 325i mit 170Ps isser auf jeden fall nicht hinterher gekommen


 Gleich vom Hof jagen, hat man nur Ärger mit Bastelbuden. Wo hat er denn das mit der Co2 Kapsel her? Das arme Auto... Am geilsten sind die, die ihr Wastegate zuklemmen und wo die MIL Lampe nachem ersten Beschleunigen angeht. "Ich hab nix da dran gemacht." Oder Tieferlegung per umschrauben der Niveausensoren... ...plötzlich liegt die Karre dann ganz unten.




Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Er hat auch nie was von einem anderen  Sauerstoffanteil oder von anderen Verhältnissen geredet, seine Aussage  stimmt schon, denn mehr Sauerstoff(-moleküle) ist in meinen Augen ne  absolute und keine relative Angabe.
> 
> Man möge mir diese Klugscheisserei bitte verzeihen


 Es kommen ja nicht nur mehr Sauerstoffmoleküle rein, sondern insgesamt mehr Moleküle von allen Gasen, die in der Luft sind.

Es mag sein, das wenn man die Luft in der Großstatt und im Wald misst, es leichte Unterschiede im Sauerstoffgehalt gibt aber so gravierend kann es nicht sein. Denn wenn der Sauerstoffanteil dramatisch ansteigen würde bei kalter Luft, würde jedes Lagerfeuer im Winter zu einem Hölleninferno werden und die Steine darunter schmelzen.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gleich vom Hof jagen, hat man nur Ärger mit Bastelbuden. Wo hat er denn das mit der Co2 Kapsel her? Das arme Auto... Am geilsten sind die, die ihr Wastegate zuklemmen und wo die MIL Lampe nachem ersten Beschleunigen angeht. "Ich hab nix da dran gemacht." Oder Tieferlegung per umschrauben der Niveausensoren... ...plötzlich liegt die Karre dann ganz unten.


 
Du glaubst doch nicht das ich was an dem Karren gemacht hab, das war marke Bauerntunning und von sowas lass ich eh die Finger, der Typ ist aber eh nicht der hellste, noch eine kleine Story von ihm, aus ihm unbekannten grund hat sich der Motor schonmal verabschiedet mit Kopfriss, Lagerschaden und Turbo hinüber, also hat er sich nen spender besorgt und nen neuen gebrauchten Z20LET eingebaut, aus mir unbekannten gründen hatten die auch den Zahnriemen runter gemacht, und nicht auf die OT Stellung geachtet, ham alles zusammengebaut, sind genau 50cm weit gekommen, was mit dem Motor passiert ist muss ich glaub ich nicht sagen, die Ventile haben den Kolben geküsst  seitdem wissen die was die OT stellung zu bedeuten hat


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es kommen ja nicht nur mehr Sauerstoffmoleküle rein, sondern insgesamt mehr Moleküle von allen Gasen, die in der Luft sind.


Genau, es kommen insgesamt mehr Moleküle rein weil mehr Moleküle im gleichen Volumen vorhanden sind, aber was anderes hat auch nie jemand behauptet 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es mag sein, das wenn man die Luft in der Großstatt und im Wald misst, es leichte Unterschiede im Sauerstoffgehalt gibt aber so gravierend kann es nicht sein. Denn wenn der Sauerstoffanteil dramatisch ansteigen würde bei kalter Luft, würde jedes Lagerfeuer im Winter zu einem Hölleninferno werden und die Steine darunter schmelzen.


 
So grob überschlagen* dürfte das bei 30°C Unterschied (z.b. 0°C zu 30°C, arg viel größer dürften die Temperaturunterschiede im Durchschnitt ja gewiss nicht sein) "nur" n Unterschied von um die 10% sein, ich glaub nix was ein Lagerfeuer groß jucken würde. Am Auto merkt man es schon eher, da hat man auch objektive Zahlen. Auch wenn ich mich frag ob aus 10% mehr Molekülen im gleichen Volumen auch wirklich 10% Mehrleistung resultieren würden (das nachzurechnen fehlt mir jetzt aber die Lust ^^).

(*:Gerechnet mit der idealen Gasgleichung p*V=n*R*T falls es jemand intressiert...was ich weniger glaub )


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. November 2013)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> (*:Gerechnet mit der idealen Gasgleichung p*V=n*R*T falls es jemand intressiert...was ich weniger glaub )


 
Hier, Student der Physik am Werk 
Hatte ich doch auch gemacht, bei den Rechnungen über die Wildunfälle...


Und diese "nur 10%" können bei nem Reifen den Unterschied zwischen voll (wenn der Reifen kalt ist) und geplatzt (nach/bei Fahrt) ausmachen, allerdings nur wenn man im Kalten am absoluten erlaubten Maximum ist...


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

Wer pumpt seinen Reifen denn auf absolutes maximum auf? Hat man ja garkeinen grip.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Mir würde da jemand einfallen


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. November 2013)

Ich hoff aber dass die meisten Reifen mehr als 10% Toleranz zwischen maximal erlaubtem und zum Platzen nötigen Druck haben 



> Wer pumpt seinen Reifen denn auf absolutes maximum auf? Hat man ja garkeinen grip.



Spritsparen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Ich hoff aber dass die meisten Reifen mehr als 10% Toleranz zwischen maximal erlaubtem und zum Platzen nötigen Druck haben
> 
> 
> 
> Spritsparen!


 Da musst du aber schon fast mit platten fahren, dass man da Mehrverbrauch messen kann. Abgesehen davon das diese "Energy Saver" Reifen fürchterlichen Grip haben und gefährlich lange Bremswege, bringen die mal sowas von garnix.

Naja im stehenden Zustand kannst du locker mehr als das doppelte draufmachen, was auf dem Reifen steht. Da passiert nix. Fahren würd ich damit aber nicht. Meistens platzt sowieso erst die Felge, dann der Reifen wenn man mit dem Druck übertreibt.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Zum Reifenplatzen faellt mir auch noch was ein, der Vater von meinem Kumpel damals wollte unter etwas Alkoholeinfluss ( wie das halt so ist aufm Land, mit 50 jahren hat man bereits ab 14uhr schon 2 promille im Blut  ) nen Traktorreifen aufpumpen, ich haette nicht gedacht was da für ne Power dahinter steckt, der hat den Schlauch auch bis zum Platzen aufgepumpt, nich nur das man den knall noch 1km entfernt gut hören konnte, ihn hats 2 Meter nach hinten gedrückt ( bei 160kg lebendgewicht ) und bisl Taub war er danach auch


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Zum Reifenplatzen faellt mir auch noch was ein, der Vater von meinem Kumpel damals wollte unter etwas Alkoholeinfluss ( wie das halt so ist aufm Land, mit 50 jahren hat man bereits ab 14uhr schon 2 promille im Blut  ) nen Traktorreifen aufpumpen, ich haette nicht gedacht was da für ne Power dahinter steckt, der hat den Schlauch auch bis zum Platzen aufgepumpt, nich nur das man den knall noch 1km entfernt gut hören konnte, ihn hats 2 Meter nach hinten gedrückt ( bei 160kg lebendgewicht ) und bisl Taub war er danach auch


 
Erinnert mich sehr stark an das hier: ZDF NICHT NACHMACHEN! 2013 Staffel 2 Folge 1 vom 26.07.13 in HD Bernhard Hoecker Wigald Boning - YouTube
Bei so nem Traktorreifen geht das doch schon sehr in Richtung lebensgefährlich, auch wenn man es bei solchen Größenordnungen auch richtig provozieren muss 

Btw: Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht SuperPlus statt Super zu tanken? (also bei nem Auto das es eigentlich nicht braucht) 
Rechnet sich das? Bei nem Mehrpreis von 4ct/Liter müsste man ja nur 2,5% weniger Sprit verbrauchen, ist doch sicherlich im Bereich des möglichen?


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

O_O es gibt schon Staffel 2, danke für den Hinweis  Aber ja Lebensgefaehrlich ist die ganze sache auf jeden fall.


----------



## Re4dt (11. November 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der 2.2 DTI? Wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich den 1.9 CDTI da angenehmer zu fahren, weil zieht besser und gleichmäßiger und läuft ruhiger. Beide im selben Auto (Signum) direkt hintereinander gefahren...


Genau der, Y22DTR müsste der heißen.
Habe den Hobel von meinen Eltern Geschenk bekommen, da sie ein neues Auto gekauft haben. Ist BJ:04, kam der 1.9 CDTI nicht zwei Jahre später ? 
Im Februar zum 19. wenn alles glatt läuft kommt ein gebrauchter 118D bzw. 120D  
Steuern/Versicherung zahlen ein Glück die Eltern noch paar Jährchen  



Hat jemand Erfahrung mit "Tuningprojekten" mit einem Kumpel?
Da ich gerne demnächst meine Freizeit mehr dem Automobil widmen will, wollten wir uns ein Auto Budget: 5-7K kaufen und dran Schrauben. 
Hebebühne + Stellplatz ist vorhanden. 
Wollen nichts optisches machen, es geht uns lediglich um Motorleistung. (Für die Rennstrecke)


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Zusammen ein Auto kaufen `? Lass es, das geht oft sehr oft schief, jeder hat dann doch so seine eigenen vorstellungen, irgendwann zerstreitet man sich am ende noch, und das investierte Geld ist am arsch, oder was ist wenn einer von euch die Karre auf der Rennstrecke schrottet ? Wenn sollten klare regeln und vorgaben gesteckt sein. Ich würd das nichtmal mit meinem besten Freund machen. 

Ansonst, tuning für Motorleistung geht derbe ins Geld, bei nem Sauger kannst mal so für 20Ps mehrleistung gut und gerne mal bis zu 5000€ rechnen, je nachdem was es für nen Motor ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

Das erste was bei nem Trackday Auto optimiert werden muss ist die Bremsanlage, Überrollkäfig und Sicherheitseinrichtungen, Fahrwerk und Reifen. Da mach dir mal um Motorleistung nicht so den Kopf. Außerdem kann man nicht besonders viel Schrauben, wenn man keine neuen Teile kaufen kann. Mit eurem Budget wirds da nicht viel zu machen geben.

Seit ihr beide Kfzler oder ist das nur Hobby?


----------



## watercooled (11. November 2013)

Ihr könnt euch ja eine MK3 Supra zulegen.
Aus den 1JZ kann man doch einiges rausquetschen wenns euch nur um Leistung geht.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Komplett falsche Weg, den ( Motorsport )Teile für ne MK3 werden sau sau teuer da oft einzelanfertigung, faengt ja schon an allein nen Üerrollkaefig zu bekommen ( keiner für die Optik ! ), zumal der 1JZ eh nur für Japan gedacht war, also schon teuer als Import und dann noch Teile für den Motor ui ui ui, wenn da nicht eben 30-40t € auf der Kante hast ist das als Motorsport projekt komplett falsch.

Zumal ich auch nix nehmen würde was so ne riesige Heckscheibe hat


----------



## Re4dt (11. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Zusammen ein Auto kaufen `? Lass es, das geht oft sehr oft schief, jeder hat dann doch so seine eigenen vorstellungen, irgendwann zerstreitet man sich am ende noch, und das investierte Geld ist am arsch, oder was ist wenn einer von euch die Karre auf der Rennstrecke schrottet ? Wenn sollten klare regeln und vorgaben gesteckt sein.


Kennen uns seit dem Kindergarten schon. Aber da ist was dran, Streit könnte in dem fall alles zerstören. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das erste was bei nem Trackday Auto optimiert werden muss ist die Bremsanlage, Überrollkäfig und Sicherheitseinrichtungen, Fahrwerk und Reifen. Da mach dir mal um Motorleistung nicht so den Kopf. Außerdem kann man nicht besonders viel Schrauben, wenn man keine neuen Teile kaufen kann. Mit eurem Budget wirds da nicht viel zu machen geben.
> 
> Seit ihr beide Kfzler oder ist das nur Hobby?


Budget 7K sind nur fürs reine Auto gedacht. Abgesehen davon stehen uns monatlich um die 500€ zur Verfügung. Mit Motor waren natürlich Bremsen, Fahrwerk, Sicherheit und Co inbegriffen, etwas Falsch ausgedrückt. 

Beide Hobby.

Hauptsächlich wie gesagt etwas Spaß auf der Rennstrecke zu haben.


----------



## watercooled (11. November 2013)

Ahh das mit der Rennstrecke hab ich überlesen.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Egal ob Kindergartenfreunde, wie sagt man so schön, bei Geld hört die beste Freundschaft auf, und glaub mir, das ist wirklich so. 

Und nunja 500€ pro Monat, hmm wollt ihr erst nen jahr lang sparen um dann loslegen zu können ? Das halt wirklich nicht viel, so projekte fressen halt gern nen haufen haufen kohle weg. 

Natürlich man könnte mit was kleinen anfangen was relativ billig wird, habt ihr beiden denn irgendwie mit irgendwas schon erfahrung oder absolute neulinge ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

500€ pro Monat? Da ist aber nicht viel mit fahren!

18 Runden Nordschleife (quasi ein Trackday) kostet mich mit meinem A3 mal locker 650-700€ und der ist bis auf Bremse und Auspuff Serie.

Wenn ihr beide nicht verdammt gute Hobby Schrauber seit, holt euch nen Kfzler dazu. Wenn man das nicht als Beruf macht, dann kann verdammt viel in die Hose gehen, was man vermeiden könnte. Schraube los und wieder fest ist das leider nicht. Grade im Bereich Motor muss man schon gute Kenntnisse und Dokumentation haben, sonst macht man sehr teuren Schrott.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Korrekt, und aus diesem Grunde wenns überhaupt was werden soll, würd ich zu was "standart" maessigen greifen, sowas wie nen Polo 86c, Golf 2 / 3 
Opel Kadett, BMW E30, irgendwas wo du auf jeden fall überall mal hilfe bekommen kannst, und nix exotisches wo es vieleicht 10 umgebaute Autos von gibt  

Achja und Schweißkenntnisse vorhanden ? Also richtig gute, und das passende Equipment ? Weil ohne brauchste garnicht anfangen, schweißen müsst ihr so oder so, und das muss gut geschweißt sein wenns um die Sicherheitszelle geht.


----------



## Re4dt (11. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 18 Runden Nordschleife (quasi ein Trackday) kostet mich mit meinem A3 mal locker 650-700 und der ist bis auf Bremse und Auspuff Serie.


 
Haben uns das Billiger vorgestellt. 


dekay55 schrieb:


> Korrekt, und aus diesem Grunde wenns überhaupt was werden soll, würd ich zu was "standart" maessigen greifen, sowas wie nen Polo 86c, Golf 2 / 3
> Opel Kadett, BMW E30
> Achja und Schweißkenntnisse vorhanden ? Also richtig gute, und das passende Equipment ? Weil ohne brauchste garnicht anfangen, schweißen müsst ihr so oder so, und das muss gut geschweißt sein wenns um die Sicherheitszelle geht.


Dachten an so einen unverbastelten E46.
Schweißkentnisse hat keiner von uns lediglich aus der Familie mein Onkel. 
Equipment ist reichlich vorhanden. Sogar ein alter Motorheber wäre da.

Aber nach den kosten eines Trackdays und gerade, dass mit der Freundschaft und dem Geld werde ich mir das Ganze nochmal überlegen.. 

Zur Not warte ich paar Jahre, wenns Job/Geld- technisch passt und dann alleine so ein Projekt.


----------



## watercooled (11. November 2013)

Warum kein E36? Da dürfte es einfacher zum schrauben sein oder?


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2013)

Ein Tracktool ist sehr kostenintensiv. Mein "Tracktool/Sommerauto" hat schon gute 15.000Euro verschlungen und fährt immernoch nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Nicht die optimale wahl. Aber joar machbar ist alles mit Geld. 

Was schweissen angeht, also da sollte aber kein Elektronenschweisgeraet da sein, sondern nen gescheites Schutzgas Geraet, denn die erste zeit bevor ihr irgendwas zusammenschraubt, werdet ihr schweißen. 

Ganz ehrlich, würd ich das aber alles verwerfen, oder einer kauft die karre und der andere bastelt einfach mit.

Und was kostenintensiv angeht, das Zusammenbauen ist das eine, aber die laufenden Kosten für den Wagen ne ganz andere Hausnummer, 
Sprit, Anhaenger, Reifen, Bremsen, kosten für die Rennstrecke usw, usw,

Gibts überhaupt ne Rennstrecke in eure Naehe ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Haben uns das Billiger vorgestellt.


 Motorsport, teurer Sport. Das Geld ist in Motorsport aber gut investiert, das macht saumäßig Spaß.
Ich habs mal zusammengerechnet, weil ichs mal wissen wollte aber jetzt mach ich das nicht mehr. Ich leg immer nen bischen was weg und das wird dann verfahren.

Das sah etwa so aus:
190€ Teilnahme
~250€ Sprit(mit Hin und Rückfahrt)
~200€ Verschleißteile (wenig gerechnet)
...und etwa 10€ für Nahrung am Ring. *yumyum* (bei Imbissbox77 gibts die beste Mantaplatte in Deutschland  )
dazu kommen dann noch andere Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2013)

Mantaplatte?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mantaplatte?


 Sag blos du kennst keine!  https://www.google.de/#q=mantaplatte


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Nie Manta Manta geschaut  CurryWurst mit Pommes


----------



## watercooled (11. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt ne Rennstrecke in eure Naehe ?



Hockenheim halt. Nürburgring ist jetzt auch keine Weltreise.


----------



## Re4dt (11. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt ne Rennstrecke in eure Naehe ?


  Hockenheimring knappe 160km 
Nürburgring  380km 
Salzburgring 350km


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nie Manta Manta geschaut  CurryWurst mit Pommes



Nix für mich. Ich bin Vegetarier. Die Pommes würde ich aber nehmen. Den Film hab ich nicht geschaut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

... ist eigendlich irgendwer von euch regelmäßig bei VLN?


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2013)

Ich. Relativ regelmäßig.


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hockenheimring knappe 160km
> Nürburgring  380km
> Salzburgring 350km


 
Da Hockenheim am naehsten ist. Nen Trackday kost in der Regel um die 1000€ pro Kopf 
Is aber auch alles dabei inklusive Catering, also musst keine Mantaplatte fressen 
Hast aber auch vorgaben die du unbedingt einhalten musst, wie z.b das die Karre den STvO entsprechen muss.


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Da Hockenheim am naehsten ist. Nen Trackday kost in der Regel um die 1000€ pro Kopf
> Is aber auch alles dabei inklusive Catering, also musst keine Mantaplatte fressen
> Hast aber auch vorgaben die du unbedingt einhalten musst, wie z.b das die Karre den STvO entsprechen muss.



Vielleicht wäre die GLP auf der Nordschleife eine Alternative für junge und erstmal wenig finanzstarke Piloten. Ein KFZ, dass der STvO entspricht, reicht für die Teilnahme. Die Nenngebühr ist auch relativ gering und man kommt ganz gut zum Fahren. Hatte ich mir auch mit nem Kumpel überlegt. Habens dann aber doch nicht gemacht. 

http://www.glp1.de/


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2013)

Hat hier einer Erfahrungen mit getönten Scheiben? 

Ich würde die Heckscheibe und die beiden hinteren Scheiben machen lassen. Was wäre da besser, von nem Fachmann machen lassen, oder vielleicht sogar selbst? 

LG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hat hier einer Erfahrungen mit getönten Scheiben?
> 
> Ich würde die Heckscheibe und die beiden hinteren Scheiben machen lassen. Was wäre da besser, von nem Fachmann machen lassen, oder vielleicht sogar selbst?
> 
> LG


 
Machs bloß nicht selbst wenns ordentlich werden soll. Es sei denn du hast es schon oft gemacht und denkst du kannst es sehr gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2013)

Machs nicht selber, lass das nen Folienfritzen machen. Das muss man schon oft gemacht haben sonst kommt da nur Müll bei rum. ...ich kann es selber auch nicht...


----------



## dekay55 (11. November 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hat hier einer Erfahrungen mit getönten Scheiben?
> 
> Ich würde die Heckscheibe und die beiden hinteren Scheiben machen lassen. Was wäre da besser, von nem Fachmann machen lassen, oder vielleicht sogar selbst?
> 
> LG


 
Lass es machen, sieht einfach aus, ist sack schwer. Ich habs bei einer meiner alten E30 mal gemacht, und da wars nur nen Sonnenkeil auf der Frontscheibe, also nachm 10ten mal war es dann gut, nicht richtig aber OK   und das ist nur nen streifen der 150*10cm gewesen, bei meinem drauffolgenden hab ich dann drauf geachtet das nen Sonnekeil ab Werk drinne war, weil den scheis akt geb ich mir nemmer  
Die ersten Folien wirst du immer verhunzen, oder es sieht nen paar Wochen gut aus, und dann richtig scheise


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hast aber auch vorgaben die du unbedingt einhalten musst, wie z.b das die Karre den STvO entsprechen muss.



Dazu muss das Fahrzeug angemeldet sein, Kurzzeitkennzeichen sind nicht (mehr) erlaubt. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Machs bloß nicht selbst wenns ordentlich werden soll. Es sei denn du hast es schon oft gemacht und denkst du kannst es sehr gut.



Kann man so nicht sagen, meine Verlobte hat vor 2 Jahren meine beiden Seitenscheiben gemacht. Vorher hatte sie noch nie eine Scheibe getönt, aber gleich beim ersten Versuch hat sie beide Seiten ohne eine einzige Blase oder Knick hinbekommen. Man braucht das gewisse Fingerspitzengefühl, hab es dann selber zwei mal probiert und bin mehr als kläglich gescheitert.


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. November 2013)

Seitenscheibe ist aber auch einfacher als Heckscheibe, schlechter zugänglich, stärkere Neigung, Wölbung, evtl. 3. Bremslicht ...


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2013)

Sie hat danach auch schon eine Heckscheibe gemacht und das Ergebniss war das gleiche. Die Seitenscheiben waren halt das erste mal. Ich hab nicht mal so eine kleine Seitenscheibe hin bekommen, wollte damit nur sagen das es auf die Person selber ankommt. Der eine hat das nötige Fingerspitzengefühl und die Geduld und der andere wäre dann wie ich


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> ... Der eine hat das nötige Fingerspitzengefühl und die Geduld und der andere wäre dann wie ich


Full ack.

Ich hab es an meiner Limo beim Scheibenfolierer machen lassen. 
Ist zwar ganz gut geworden, sieht aber trotzdem nicht so perfekt aus, wie bei meinem vorherigen Avant, der das serienmäßig hatte.
(liegt aber nicht an der Folie oder dem Folierer, sondern an der unterschiedlichen Technologie)


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2013)

Serienmäßig ist immer besser und sieht auch nicht so nach "Baumarkttuning" aus


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2013)

Bei mir ist hintenrum serienmäßig komplett schwarz. Da sind die Scheiben ab Werk getönt, sieht immer besser aus, als nachfoliert.


----------



## fatlace (12. November 2013)

ab werk sind die scheiben auch (meistens) geflutet und nicht getönt.
soweit ich weiß ist es sogar bei den vorderen seitenscheiben erlaubt(natürlich nicht ganz schwarz, meine das waren 20% dunkler) , nur ist das so teuer und aufwendig das es niemand macht.


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2013)

Im Prospekt stand "getönt". Wie das jetzt letztlich vor sich geht, oder wie das im Fachjargon bezeichnet wird, ist mir letztlich egal. Die Dinger sind halt dunkel gefärbt.


----------



## andi1982 (12. November 2013)

Ich besitze eine Honda CP150 nettes teil


----------



## Beam39 (12. November 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> ab werk sind die scheiben auch (meistens) geflutet und nicht getönt.
> soweit ich weiß ist es sogar bei den vorderen seitenscheiben erlaubt(natürlich nicht ganz schwarz, meine das waren 20% dunkler) , nur ist das so teuer und aufwendig das es niemand macht.



Jo, hier fährt einer mit nem A8 rum der die vorderen Scheiben hat fluten lassen. Sieht cool aus aber ob ichs machen würde weiß ich nicht - hinten is es aber ein Muss für mich. Wenn ich in Autos ohne Tönung hinten unterwegs bin fühle ich mich  total beobachtet


----------



## Verminaard (12. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Autos ohne Tönung hinten unterwegs bin fühle ich mich  total beobachtet



Was treibst du denn so waehrend der Fahrt, was nicht jeder sehen darf?


----------



## dekay55 (12. November 2013)

Naja fan von getönten scheiben bin ich auch nicht mehr, ab Werk ja, nachfoliert nee aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Wobei ich ja zugeben bei meinem E30 hats gut gepasst, der hatte ab werk rundrum ! Getönte Scheiben, die sind leicht grünlich, war das Thermoglas Paket und passt optisch auch sehr gut zur farbe Delpin Metalic.

Und hey beim E39 für was gibts Elektrische Heckrollos


----------



## Beam39 (12. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was treibst du denn so waehrend der Fahrt, was nicht jeder sehen darf?


 
Naja ab und zu mal die Nase pudern von der Armlehne aus oder sowas halt  Ne keine Ahnung, meiner hat halt ab Werk ne Tönung hinten und ich hab mich halt irgendwie so sehr dran gewöhnt das ich mir ohne so "nackt" vorkomme.

@dekay

Die decken nicht genügend


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2013)

andi1982 schrieb:


> Ich besitze eine Honda CP150 nettes teil



Wie sieht sowas aus?


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> ... Ne keine Ahnung, meiner hat halt ab Werk ne Tönung hinten und ich hab mich halt irgendwie so sehr dran gewöhnt das ich mir ohne so "nackt" vorkomme.


Geht mir genauso. Mein letzter hatte das ab Werk und wir haben uns dran gewöhnt. Das neue Auto musste das unbedingt auch haben.
Ich hasse es, wenn man an der Ampel überall rein bzw. durchs Auto durch glotzen kann.
Außerdem knallt die Sonne nicht so rein und man kann auch nicht sehen, was auf der Rückbank bzw. im Fußraum liegt.
Wenn ich im Sommer im Freien parke, stelle ich immer das Heck Richtung Sonne. Merkt man deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## Beam39 (12. November 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Außerdem knallt die Sonne nicht so rein und man kann auch nicht sehen, was auf der Rückbank bzw. im Fußraum liegt.
> Wenn ich im Sommer im Freien parke, stelle ich immer das Heck Richtung Sonne. Merkt man deutlichen Unterschied.


 
Den Aspekt habe ich total vergessen, absolut richtig. Ich kenn das von Freunden die keine Tönung haben. Wenn das Auto da mal 2 Stunden unter der Sonne steht kannst du da teilweise nichts mehr anfassen und erstickst im ersten Moment.. Bei mir hält sich das in Grenzen solange die Sonne nicht direkt von vorne raufdonnert..


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2013)

Immer wenn man im Sommer nen Kundenauto gegen Nachmittag reinholen muss... ...aua heis aua, da kann man auch nicht anpacken, autsch, *aufm sitz rumrutsch*, au auaaahh   Weis man echt nicht wie man da ohne Verbrennungen die Karre reinbekommen soll. xD


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. November 2013)

Ich muss morgen neue H7 Lampen kaufen, die linke hat den Geist aufgegeben. Habe in der Autobild gesehen dass aktuell die Philips X-Treme Vision und die Osram Night Breaker empfehlenswert sind. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2013)

Ich hab die Osrams drin und kann mich  nicht beschweren.
Geh doch einfach nach der Anzahl der Amazon Bewertungen. Die Masse kann ja nicht komplett falsch liegen.


----------



## Re4dt (12. November 2013)

Habe ebenfalls die Nightbreaker.
 P/L ist meiner Meinung nach Top.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2013)

Hab bei mir die Phillips +100% drin. Bringen richtig was! Wenn solltest du immer beide Lampen ersetzen. Die Andere macht auch nicht mehr lang. ...und anschließend mal nen Lichteinstellgerät vorhalten kann nicht schaden. Selbst wenn man sehr vorsichtig die Lampen wechselt kann sich schonmal die Einstellung verändern. Das liegt mitunter auch daran, dass die Lampen nicht alle so genau gefertigt sind.

Nur so am Rande... um doppelte sichtbare Helligkeit zu erzielen braucht man die 4 fache Lichtleistung, also nicht wundern warum man immernoch dunkeles funzel H7 Licht hat. Gegenüber standard billig Birnen haben die aber schon sichtbar mehr Licht. Zum Glück gibts jetzt bald auch in mehr Autos serienmäßig Voll LED Licht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. November 2013)

Zu den  X-Treme Vision oder Nighbrakern kann ich dir sagen, dass du auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied merken wirst. Ein Wundermittel ist es aber nicht, aber einfach mal ausprobieren 

@TheBadFrag


> also nicht wundern warum man immer noch dunkeles funzel H7 Licht hat.


Mit den H7 hast du aber immer noch ein besseres Licht, als mit H4 Lampen  



> Zum Glück gibts jetzt bald auch in mehr Autos serienmäßig Voll LED Licht.


Ganz Ehrlich: Der Ruf von LED Abblendlicht ist besser, als es wirklich ist. Schau mal in die X6 Foren, da beschweren sich die Leute oftmals, dass LED Dunkler ist als das Xenon. Muss nicht bei jedem Auto zutreffen, aber LED ist in der Regel nicht besser als Xenon. Meistens eher schlechter, wie bei BMW z.B. Das LED System vom Leon dagegen ist um einiges schlechter, als "normales" Xenon. Das System ist eher unter 25 Watt Xenon Niveau. Im Endeffekt ist es aber auch zum Großteil eine subjektive Sache, da manche das Licht von LED angenehmer finden.  
Was passiert wenn so ein LED Scheinwerfer kaputt geht, hatten wir ja schon oft genug 

Hier nochmal für die Übersicht, da ich die Leuchtkraft nicht so gerne nach der Leistung beurteilen möchte: 

H7 Lampe: ~1550 Lumen
25 Watt Xenon: ~1900-2000 Lumen
35 Watt Xenon: ~3300-3600 Lumen
38 Watt Xenon: *coming soon*


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2013)

In der Autobild vom 25.10.2013 (Nr.43) ist auch ein großer LED Test drinne. 
Im Allgemeinen wurde es dem Xenon "nur" als ebenbürtig beschrieben. Bis es wirklich besser als Xenon ist, müsste noch mindestens eine Entwicklungsgeneration vergehen. 

Übrigens, was anderes, ein Clio R.S. von unserem Autohaus wird auf der Essen Motor Show stehen. Elia hat den bei uns gekauft. Das Auto wird zum Showcar umgebaut. 19 Zoll, Bodykit, Umlackieren und Auspuff. Bin mal gespannt. Im Allgemeinen halt ich von so nem Blingbling nix. In der neue ABMS soll ein Bild drinne sein, wie das Auto aussehen wird.


----------



## Zoon (13. November 2013)

19 Zoll auf nem Clio 

Auch wennn der neue Clio mittlerweile so groß wie ein Gollf 3 ist, fahrdynamisch sage ich mal vorraus der Umbau wird kontraproduktiv. 

Den Megane Cup Umbau von Elia fand ich da nur besser, etwas leichter, Käfig, Fahrwerk, Bremsen und 20 PS mehr . richtig schönes Tracktool


----------



## fatlace (13. November 2013)

der schöne clio.
gerade als rs find ich den top.
gibts den nicht auch als cup edition?
bei mir im dorf steht ein kermit grüner mit nem kleinen spoiler, so geil der kleine flitzer


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommen wird. Mein Bruder hat das Auto noch letzte Woche für ein paar Tage zu hause gehabt, als Ersatzwagen, da sein Megane für Kundendienst und Winterreifen in der Werkstatt war. Hoffentlich bekommt das Teil keine LSD Doors. Find ich ganz furchtbar.


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ich muss morgen neue H7 Lampen kaufen, die linke hat den Geist aufgegeben. Habe in der Autobild gesehen dass aktuell die Philips X-Treme Vision und die Osram Night Breaker empfehlenswert sind. Wie seht ihr das?


 
Habe seit 1,5 Jahren die Nightbreaker drin, zwischendurch mal irgendwelche no-Name-Teile weil Murphy zuschlug und beide gleichzeitig auf nem Samstagabend durchgebrannt sind... Ich fühlte mich blind ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2013)

Fahren nun seit ein paar Wochen diese: Philips 12972XVS2 X-treme Vision +100% H7 Scheinwerferlampe, 2er Kit: Amazon.de: Auto
Wirklich sehr gute Birnen, die ein ganzes Stück heller sind als meine originalen  Die Lichtfarbe ist weiß, ich sehe weder Gelb-, noch Blauanteile.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> 
> Mit den H7 hast du aber immer noch ein besseres Licht, als mit H4 Lampen
> 
> ...


Ja H4 sind schon echt Mist. Vorallem wirds immer kurz Dunkel wenn man umblendet. 

Das Problem ist, dass manche Hersteller es besser hinbekommen, als Andere. Wenn zu wenig Licht rauskommt, haben die entweder von Anfang an zu schwache LEDs genommen oder mit zu wenig Stromstärke betrieben oder Reflektor/Linse/Glas sind furchtbar ineffizient. Allein beim Glas verliert man bei 0815 Glas mal ganz locker 10% Lichtleistung (lumen). Ich hab hier UCL Glas mit 99,8% transparenz, dass kann man mit dem blosen Auge nur erkennen, wenn man sehr schräg draufguckt.  ...natürlich muss das top geputzt sein.

Ich hab mir mal ne Mag-lite umgebaut auf 30 Watt Led. Da sind 3x Cree XM-L T5 drin @ 3 Ampere, was 2535 LED Lumen ergibt. Wieviel die Lampe OTF(out the front) macht, hab ich leider nie messen können, da ich keine Lichtbox hab. Hab damals nen paar Beamshots gemacht gegen mein Autolicht gemacht, leider hab ich nurnoch die Thumbnails, die vollen Bilder sind irgendwie abhanden gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abblendlicht 2x 55 Watt H1 Philips x-vision +100% (14,1V) (110+ Watt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abblend- und Fernlicht 2x 55 Watt H1 Philips x-vision +100% + 2x 55 Watt H7 Philips x-vision +100% (14,1V) (220+ Watt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mag-lite Umbau (30 Watt)


Wenn man LED Technik richtig einsetzt kann man sehr viel besseres Licht rausholen. Vorallem sollen die aufhören Kalt Weiß LEDs einzubauen, die eine ähnliche Farbetemperatur haben wie Xenon. Kalt Weiße LEDs haben zwar ein paar Lumen mehr aber für das Auge wäre es sichtbar deutlich heller, wenn man neutral Weiß (etwa 4000-4500k) verbaut. (wie ich es in meine Mag-lite getan habe)


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Übrigens, was anderes, ein Clio R.S. von unserem Autohaus wird auf der Essen Motor Show stehen. Elia hat den bei uns gekauft. Das Auto wird zum Showcar umgebaut. 19 Zoll, Bodykit, Umlackieren und Auspuff. Bin mal gespannt. Im Allgemeinen halt ich von so nem Blingbling nix. In der neue ABMS soll ein Bild drinne sein, wie das Auto aussehen wird.


 
Unser Skyline wird bei der EMS Driftshow mitfahren.  

Ich hab die Nightbreaker sowohl in meinem Alltags-NX (H4) als auch im Sommer-NX (H7) und bin sehr zufrieden. Die H7 sind schon 2 Jahre alt und funzen noch, in den H4 sind das zweite Paar drin. Die ersten waren nach 3 Wochen kaputt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

Ich hab die Philips schon seit 5 Jahren drin und noch keine kaputt. Ich fahre aber auch am Tag nie mit Licht.(außer aufm Ring, wo es Pflicht ist)


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2013)

Ich fahre immer mit Licht, hab mir das mittlerweile so angewöhnt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2013)

Tagsüber habe ich meistens nur das Standlicht an, außer das Wetter ist bescheiden, dann auch Abblendlicht.

Beim nächten 1er Treffen lasse ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch die Tachobeleuchtung umlöten, sieht dann so aus:

Standard:http://img.bmw-syndikat.de/gallery/189/312/539678_bmw-syndikat_bild_high.jpg
Umgelötet: http://gm.pc-modz.de/_externes/bmw/DSC_0174_forum.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

Ich persönlich halte das für Unsinn. In Östereich wurde die Lichpflicht ja auch wieder abgeschafft, weil es keinen Einfluss auf die Unfallstatistik hatte. Wenn es dämmert mache natürlich auch sofort Licht an.

Am geilsten finde ich immer die, die mit STANDlicht fahren. Deswegen heist es ja auch STANDlicht, damit man damit fährt.   (nicht böse gemeint  )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2013)

Also sinnlos ist es sicher nicht (Abblendlicht), man kann viel besser die Entfernung abschätzen von entgegen kommenden Autos. Innerorts ist aber wirklich quatsch...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am geilsten finde ich immer die, die mit STANDlicht fahren. Deswegen heist es ja auch STANDlicht, damit man damit fährt.   (nicht böse gemeint  )


 
Ich sehe da kein Problem.
Hinten ist bei mir auch bei Standlich das ganz normale Licht an und vorne anstatt des Abblendlichts das Standlicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

Naja dann würd ich mir aber lieber Tagfahrlicht zulegen. Standlicht sieht man vorn eh kaum. Wie der Name schon sagt. Es ist dafür da, dass man die Umrisse des KFZ erkennt, wenn es irgendwo in der Dunkelheit steht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja dann würd ich mir aber lieber Tagfahrlicht zulegen.



 Um Himmelswillen, nein  ! Sowas kommt mir nicht an's Auto 
Ich reg mich ja schon immer über die mit ihrem "LED Nachrüst TFL" auf, weil die manchmal ganz ordentlich blenden und obendrein das ganze Auto billig wirken lassen.


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2013)

Richtig so, sieht zu 99% auch bescheiden aus wenn es nicht ab Werk ist. Ich sehe auch nix verwerfliches daran Standlicht zu benutzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Um Himmelswillen, nein  ! Sowas kommt mir nicht an's Auto
> Ich reg mich ja schon immer über die mit ihrem "LED Nachrüst TFL" auf, weil die manchmal ganz ordentlich blenden und obendrein das ganze Auto billig wirken lassen.


 Du sollst dir ja auch nicht ein paar ATU TFL Streifen in die Stoßstange kleben. 

Ich hab bei SLKs/C-Klasse schon ein paar mal von Piecha TFL nachgerüstet und das sieht mindestens so gut aus wie ab Werk! ...kostet aber auch ein wenig.


----------



## Beam39 (13. November 2013)

Benutze auch mein Standlicht, hab allerdings nicht die Standard-Birnen sondern LED' s von MTEC, leuchtet dann weiß/ blau. Nachgerüstete TFL sind ne absolute katastrophe.. Ich hab da schon so einiges gesehen an Autos wo das echt nichts verloren hat.. Kopfschüttel..



> Beim nächten 1er Treffen lasse ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch die Tachobeleuchtung umlöten, sieht dann so aus:


Sehr gute Entscheidung. 

Ich hasse dieses hässliche BMW-Orange einfach.. Ich verstehe ja das man als Marke durch gewisse Züge einen Wiedererkennungswert schaffen möchte, aber das es bei BMW so lange gedauert hat bis man gemerkt hat dass das absolut bescheiden aussieht, verwundert mich immernoch. Das aufm zweiten Bild sieht doch gleich 100 mal wertiger und besser aus.. Das haben die glaub ich mit dem 1er M Coupe eingeführt.

Würds bei meinem nicht so sehr nach "Bastel-Karre" aussehen hätte ichs schon längst gemacht, aber das wäre ein Unding bei mir.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. November 2013)

@TheBadFrag 

Ja ist nicht so ganz einfach mit dem LED Zeugl. 

Netter Lichtvergleich, auch der LED Umbau ist sehr interessant. Hast du zum Vergleich evtl. noch ein 0815 Leuchtmittel? 

---

Bin seit kurzem wieder mit dem Winterauto unterwegs, wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mich jetzt bashen, was die Tagfahrlicht nachrüst- Diskussion angeht 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/597259d1351711293-der-auto-thread-img_0686.jpg


----------



## fatlace (14. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Benutze auch mein Standlicht, hab allerdings nicht die Standard-Birnen sondern LED' s von MTEC, leuchtet dann weiß/ blau. Nachgerüstete TFL sind ne absolute katastrophe.. Ich hab da schon so einiges gesehen an Autos wo das echt nichts verloren hat.. Kopfschüttel..  Sehr gute Entscheidung.  Ich hasse dieses hässliche BMW-Orange einfach.. Ich verstehe ja das man als Marke durch gewisse Züge einen Wiedererkennungswert schaffen möchte, aber das es bei BMW so lange gedauert hat bis man gemerkt hat dass das absolut bescheiden aussieht, verwundert mich immernoch. Das aufm zweiten Bild sieht doch gleich 100 mal wertiger und besser aus.. Das haben die glaub ich mit dem 1er M Coupe eingeführt.  Würds bei meinem nicht so sehr nach "Bastel-Karre" aussehen hätte ichs schon längst gemacht, aber das wäre ein Unding bei mir.



Ich find das orange/rot im dunklen echt angenehm, find ja bei vw das blaue licht z.B. katastrophal das blendet(mich jedenfalls) ungemein.

Bin da aber eh empfindlich, ich schalt nachts auch oft den bildschirm vom navi aus weils mich stört. Ziehmlich doof finde ich das da die hintegrundbeleuchtung trotzdem an bleibt.
Beim a6 von meinem bruder gehts ganz aus.


----------



## Cinnayum (14. November 2013)

Mich stört, dass ich das Licht nicht mehr ganz ausschalten kann. Genau wie dieser blöde Warnton, wenn man sich nicht anschnallt. Das Auto bevormundet den Fahrer immer mehr  .

Das BMW-Bernstein finde ich auf Nachtfahrten einfach super angenehm...
Das Audi-rot / VW-Blau ist ja im Dunklen nicht zu ertragen. Selbst mein alter Twingo hatte eine ergonomischere Beleuchtung.
Naja in Zeiten von Voll-LED Instrumenten gibt sicher bald Tacho-Apps oder Designs zum Downloaden.



dekay55 schrieb:


> ... bei meinem drauffolgenden hab ich dann drauf geachtet das nen Sonnekeil ab Werk drinne war, weil den scheis akt geb ich mir nemmer


 
Die Reihenfolge ist die: Gewächshausfrontscheibe -> Steinschlag -> Carglas -> ??? -> Klimakomfortfrontscheibe

Da musste nix selbst kleben.


----------



## fatlace (14. November 2013)

wie meinste das ganz ausschalten?
bei mir lässt sich das tagfahrlicht noch deaktivieren
und den warnton kann man auch rauscodieren


----------



## Cinnayum (14. November 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> wie meinste das ganz ausschalten?
> bei mir lässt sich das tagfahrlicht noch deaktivieren
> und den warnton kann man auch rauscodieren


 
Der Schalter kennt die folgenden Stellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei "0" ist das Tagfahrlicht an.
(omg find maln Bild, das der Webwasher durchlässt, weils nicht von ebay stammt...)


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Mich stört, dass ich das Licht nicht mehr ganz ausschalten kann. Genau wie dieser blöde Warnton, wenn man sich nicht anschnallt. Das Auto bevormundet den Fahrer immer mehr  .



Also ich kann die Tagfahr-LEDs in nem Untermenü komplett abschalten.


----------



## fatlace (14. November 2013)

Kannste aber im boardcomputer aus machen


----------



## Bull56 (14. November 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Der Schalter kennt die folgenden Stellungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja habe ich bei meinem auch,  trotzdem kann ich es im navimenü ausschalten  
Hast du lci oder nicht?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (14. November 2013)

hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Thema Ibiza 6k1 ? hab nen Fülle Fragen zu dem Gerät


----------



## Cinnayum (14. November 2013)

LCI... musste ich erstmal googlen. Nein ist das "Ur-Modell" BJ. 10/10. Kann es sein, dass der Facelift ab 07/13 einen Drehrädchen fürs Tagfahrlicht hat (parallel zur Helligkeitseinstellung der Bordbeleuchtung)? Ich meine ich hätte davon Fotos gesehen.

Aber irgendwie hätte es auchn Schalter getan. Ich meine, wenn ich das auf NULL drehe, könnte das Licht ja auch wirklich AUS sein.
Sonst könnte man den besser mit "siehe Menüpunkt 5c" beschriften.

Ich meine es ist nur das blöde Tagfahrlicht. Das blendet (hoffentlich) niemand und ich sehe es eh nicht. Aber es wirkt dennoch seltsam, dass ich für so ne einfache Sache durch ein Menü wurschteln muss. Ich probiers gleich auf der Heimfahrt mal aus.

Oder wenn meine Frau "schon seit Stunden fertig ist", ich aber komischerweise noch 5-10 Minuten im Auto warten muss, bis sie "wirklich ganz fertig ist" und endlich einsteigt...


----------



## fatlace (14. November 2013)

tagfahrlicht ist doch ab 2011 pflicht, also die auto hersteller müssen das einbauen.
bei den ganz neuen autos bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob man das überhaupt ausstellen kann und darf.
mich störts überhaupt nicht, die paar watt die die LED da zieht.
und geblendet wurde ich jetzt noch von keinem tagfahrlicht, außer irgendein depp hat nachts das licht nicht angemacht und gurkt damit rum.


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Also ich kann die Tagfahr-LEDs in nem Untermenü komplett abschalten.


 
Und zwar hier... Das Auto ist im Frühjahr 2013 gebaut.


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2013)

Schon wieder einen 100NX gekauft, dürftes dieses Jahr der 5te sein


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schon wieder einen 100NX gekauft, dürftes dieses Jahr der 5te sein


Geil , sorry ich lese nicht so oft mit aber behaltest du die und Restaurierst/Tunst oder verkaufst du die wieder ?


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2013)

4 davon habe ich geschlachtet, einen davon habe ich TÜV fertig gemacht und wieder verkauft. Aufbauen lohnt sich nicht, bezahlt dir am Ende eh keiner. Hab meine beiden quasi "aufgebaut", dass hat mir gereicht.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. November 2013)

klar , lohnt sich da echt nichtmehr . "Für das Geld bekomm ich das und das blablabla^"


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich find das orange/rot im dunklen echt angenehm, find ja bei vw das blaue licht z.B. katastrophal das blendet(mich jedenfalls) ungemein.


 
Auf voller Stufe ja und auf dunkelster Stufe Nachts gibts Probleme mit den Instrumenten an der Oberkante (Tank- und Temperaturanzeige)... Irgendwie unpraktisch .


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2013)

Mein altes Auto war innen Grün beleuchtet und mein aktuelles ist es auch. Da komm ich nach wie vor prima mit klar und sieht imo weniger antik aus als das orange.


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein altes Auto war innen Grün beleuchtet und mein aktuelles ist es auch. Da komm ich nach wie vor prima mit klar und sieht imo weniger antik aus als das orange.


 
Mein Volvo hat auch gruen, ganz dezent, nicht aufdringlich, angenehm.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein altes Auto war innen Grün beleuchtet und mein aktuelles ist es auch. Da komm ich nach wie vor prima mit klar und sieht imo weniger antik aus als das orange.


 
Ich finde, antiker als grün geht nicht


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2013)

Ich finde rot und gelb Antik. Grün ist irgendwie albern  Am besten ist mMn weiß. Dieses ganz dezente milchige weiß.
Blendet nicht und sieht edel aus.


----------



## Beam39 (15. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich finde, antiker als grün geht nicht


 
Definitiv! Ich sag nur Golf 1 etc. 

Ne aber ich find das was aktuell die meisten haben ganz gut, sprich dieses weiße bei Audi halt rote Zeiger etc. Deutlich deutlich wertiger als alles andere und stören tuts mich auch nicht.


----------



## Seabound (15. November 2013)

Lol, mein Bruder grad per WhatsApp: 

"Eben wollt so ein Opa im r32 ein ampelrennen. Hab ihn mal alleine losdüßen lassen. Vor allem hab ich die ganze Zeit gedacht, was das wohl für ein komischer polo mit blauen bremsen neben mir is"

Musste ich kurz grinsen!


----------



## riedochs (15. November 2013)

Ich habe bei mir die TFL auch auf Schalterstellung 0 ganz aus wegen Autokino. Gurtwarner ist von Anfang an raus codiert.


----------



## Seabound (15. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Übrigens, was anderes, ein Clio R.S. von unserem Autohaus wird auf der Essen Motor Show stehen. Elia hat den bei uns gekauft. Das Auto wird zum Showcar umgebaut. 19 Zoll, Bodykit, Umlackieren und Auspuff. Bin mal gespannt. Im Allgemeinen halt ich von so nem Blingbling nix. In der neue ABMS soll ein Bild drinne sein, wie das Auto aussehen wird.


 
Wird wohl so aussehen...


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. November 2013)

Ich find ja den älteren Clio RS viel geiler. Schön in Giftgrün mit schwarzen Vielspeichen Felgen von Ronal oder OZ und des Ding ist top. 
So wie nen Kumpel den hat


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2013)

Da haste recht. Ist eigentlich mal jemand den Clio V6 gefahren?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wird wohl so aussehen...


 
Sieht ja von vorne aus wie ein Geschwür


----------



## Seabound (15. November 2013)

Fußgängerschutz ;0)


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass der Typ mindestens genauso viel Papierkram hat -.- ....


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2013)

Körperverletzung!  Hat es derbe geknallt oder nur nen blauer Fleck?


----------



## Seabound (15. November 2013)

In der Regel haben die doch mindestens ein Schleudertrauma. Vom Arzt nicht festzustellen und gibt gut Schmerzensgeld.


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> In der Regel haben die doch mindestens ein Schleudertrauma. Vom Arzt nicht festzustellen und gibt gut Schmerzensgeld.


 Nicht Jede(r) schafft das.
Ist ne Zeit her, hatte einen Auffahrunfall weil die Dame vor mir vom Beschleunigen abrupt gebremst hat. Konnte nicht komplett ausweichen.
Waren 2 Maedels, ich alleine. Die Beifahrerin war sehr engangiert mit Warndreieck aufstellen, viel telefonieren und auch Polizei anrufen.
Der Polizist fragte irgendwann, weil ja alle rumgelaufen sind, ob irgendwas passiert sei.
Meinte die Beifahrerin: ich glaube mir tut mein Nacken weh.
Nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen ob sie bei der Aussage bleibt und einer Belehrung die an mich ging war der ganze Spuck vorbei.
Ich bekam nie Post von irgendwem in dieser Sache.


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Körperverletzung!  Hat es derbe geknallt oder nur nen blauer Fleck?


 
Ich stand an der Ampel (schon ne ganze Zeit, drei Autos vor mir) und auf einmal mach ichn Satz und hör die Vögelchen singen  ... Gestern noch schön im MRT gewesen weil linker Arm und linkes Bein zwischendurch immer taub werden ... Dazu halt Schleudertrauma inkl ne ganze Woche gar nicht bewegen können... . Allerdings tat von Anfang an der Rücken weh, schon beim ausm Auto pellen - also nicht der Polizeieffekt .


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2013)

Ich wills nicht beschwören aber ich glaub wenn mir einer eingeschlafen anner Ampel hinten rein gefahren wäre, hätten bei dem die Vögelchen ne ganze Weile gesungen.

Hoffendlich bekommst du richtig dick Schmerzensgeld von dem Idioten. Wer einfach auf nen stehendes Hindernis drauffährt, dem sollte der Lappen sofort entzogen werden. Ich hab mal gesehen, wo einer ungebremst auf den parkendes Auto draufgefahren ist. Der meinte dann auch noch das das parkende Auto schuld sei. Aber wenn man im Auto gleichzeitig raucht, isst, das Handy und Navi einstellt muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man auf stehende Hinternisse auffährt.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Voll deiner meinung



Kuckt jemand die Bikes beim Macau Grand Prix? Motorradrennen Straßenkurs. 220 PS und null Auslaufzone. 

http://www.justin.tv/edwinlai701a#/w/7509658032

00:30 begann die Übertragung.

EDIT; Uhrzeit im Forum stimmt wohl nicht ganz...


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2013)

Hat hier jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit nem Passat CC 3.6?

Ein sehr schönes Auto, wie ich finde, und mit dem Motor+DSG ein richtiger Wolf im Schafspelz.

Da gibts einige interessante Angebote aber ich find nicht wirklich viel zu der Langlebigkeit bzw. Krankheiten.


----------



## Riverna (16. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich wills nicht beschwören aber ich glaub wenn mir einer eingeschlafen anner Ampel hinten rein gefahren wäre, hätten bei dem die Vögelchen ne ganze Weile gesungen.



Passt wunderbar zu dem Rest den du hier so von dir gibst...


----------



## Zoon (16. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit nem Passat CC 3.6?
> 
> Ein sehr schönes Auto, wie ich finde, und mit dem Motor+DSG ein richtiger Wolf im Schafspelz.



Wichtig ist das beim VR6 die Steuerkette nicht ausgenudelt ist. Weiß allerdings ob VW das bei dem 3.6 das schon besser im Griff hatte solltest in einschlägigen Foren mal forschen. Das ist nämlch ein schöner Spass dann muss der Motor komplett raus um das Zeugs zu wechseln.

Genauso beim DSG, war das Teil deswegen schon öfters beim Service? Dann stehenlassen kann dann bei dir gut so weitergehen ....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. November 2013)

Ich war gerade ganz verwundet, als der Postbote mir schon das Paket mit den Spurplatten brachte.
Wurden gestern um 18:25Uhr bei der Post abgegeben und waren schon heute um 13:13Uhr da (standardversand), das ging mal fix


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich war gerade ganz verwundet, als der Postbote mir schon das Paket mit den Spurplatten brachte.
> Wurden gestern um 18:25Uhr bei der Post abgegeben und waren schon heute um 13:13Uhr da (standardversand), das ging mal fix


 Das ist wesendlich besser als wenn der DHL Wagen nur die Bremsscheiben bringt und die Bremsklötze aufm Weg abhanden gekommen sind.   Dann fährt man halt auf der Metallplatte weiter. ...ne so schlimm wars nicht...

...hab grad erstmal Winterreifen draufgemacht... erstmal vorsichtig anfahren. Den letzten Satz hab ich 4 Jahre gefahren bevor ich den dieses Jahr wegen dem Alter runtergeschmissen hab. Sind immerhin noch über 4mm draufgewesen.


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wichtig ist das beim VR6 die Steuerkette nicht ausgenudelt ist. Weiß allerdings ob VW das bei dem 3.6 das schon besser im Griff hatte solltest in einschlägigen Foren mal forschen. Das ist nämlch ein schöner Spass dann muss der Motor komplett raus um das Zeugs zu wechseln.
> 
> Genauso beim DSG, war das Teil deswegen schon öfters beim Service? Dann stehenlassen kann dann bei dir gut so weitergehen ....


 
Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das sie die Steuerkettenproblematik in Griff bekommen haben sollen. Das DSG wird das kleinere Übel sein, solange der Vorbesitzer nicht ständig mit LC losgefahren ist und ständig Kickdowns gemacht hat verhält es sich auch hier wie bei allen Automatikgetrieben.. Muss halt drauf geachtet werden das alles so funktioniert wie es soll, ohne Ruckler etc.

Und wenn ein Auto wegen nem Getriebeproblem in die Werkstatt musste dann dann kommts zu 90% nicht zum öfteren Besuch sondern es wird sofort gewechselt


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> verhält es sich auch hier wie bei allen Automatikgetrieben


 Nen DSG hat mit nem Automatikgetriebe aber nicht wirklich was gemeinsam. Nen DSG ist nämlich nen Schaltgetriebe. Nen DSG könnte man mit 2 Kupplungspedalen und 2 Gangknüppeln auch manuell fahren.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Auto wegen nem Getriebeproblem in die  Werkstatt musste dann dann kommts zu 90% nicht zum öfteren Besuch  sondern es wird sofort gewechselt


 Also ich baue häufiger auch mal eins auseinander und tausche nur das defekte Teil. Grade bei Garantiearbeiten wird das oft gemacht, weils günstiger ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2013)

Sehr gelungenes Video und verdammt gut gemacht : BMW 118D PP short Version on Vimeo


----------



## fatlace (17. November 2013)

die performance front kommt so gut:up:


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> die performance front kommt so gut:up:


 
Aber nur wenn das Auto tiefer ist. Sonst wirkt die nicht richtig, finde ich


----------



## Beam39 (17. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen DSG hat mit nem Automatikgetriebe aber nicht wirklich was gemeinsam. Nen DSG ist nämlich nen Schaltgetriebe. Nen DSG könnte man mit 2 Kupplungspedalen und 2 Gangknüppeln auch manuell fahren.
> 
> 
> Also ich baue häufiger auch mal eins auseinander und tausche nur das defekte Teil. Grade bei Garantiearbeiten wird das oft gemacht, weils günstiger ist.


 
Das weiß ich deswegen auch der Vermerk das die Symptome (ähnlich) wie bei nem Automatikgetriebe sind.

Also von Freundlichen kennt man das nicht anders das einem direkt komplette Getriebe getauscht werden auch wenns mit ner Reperatur behoben wäre.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also von Freundlichen kennt man das nicht anders das einem direkt komplette Getriebe getauscht werden auch wenns mit ner Reperatur behoben wäre.


 Das ist unterschiedlich. Meine frühere werkstatt hätte mein getriebe getauscht (hat schon arg geräusche gemacht) und die aktuelle (der händler ist etwas größer) hat es repariert.
Da kommt es vermutlich mehr auf`s personal an. Es kann zwar jeder ein getriebe zerlegen, wieder zusammen bekommen es aber nur die wenigsten.  Und selbst das muß nicht auf anhieb klappen, wie bei mir wo es dann undicht war. (also auf kulanz nochmal )


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es kann zwar jeder ein getriebe zerlegen, wieder zusammen bekommen es aber nur die wenigsten.


  Ja wenn man dann da so ne ganze Hand voll Abstandsringe und noch mehr so schöne Ringe mit Nuten und anderen Kram hat muss man sich das schon gut zuordnen, wo das alles wieder hinkommt. Grade für freie Werkstätten stell ich mir das extremst schwer vor das Ganze ohne Anleitung zu machen.

Wenn schon Späne in der Ölwanne sind, baue ich das Getriebe auch nicht mehr auseinander. Da lohnt sich eine Reparatur nicht mehr. Sehr häufig sind bei Automatikgetrieben auch nur die Steuereinheiten defekt. Die kann man meistens so tauschen, ohne die Getriebemechanik zu zerlegen.

Getriebe ist immer so ne sauarbeit egal wieviel Mühe man sich gibt, man ist irgendwann doch voll mit Öl.


----------



## fctriesel (17. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen DSG hat mit nem Automatikgetriebe aber nicht wirklich was gemeinsam. Nen DSG ist nämlich nen Schaltgetriebe. Nen DSG könnte man mit 2 Kupplungspedalen und 2 Gangknüppeln auch manuell fahren.


 Außer dass es die Gänge automatisch schaltet, aber sonst nicht wirklich etwas.


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2013)

Manche Leute sind echt die härte, heute den schon angesprochenen Schlachter geholt. Als wir dann ankam sagte er uns das die Karre teilweise zerlegt ist. Also alles soweit zusammen gebaut und los gefahren, unterwegs festgestellt das 2 von 4 Radschrauben an der Vorderachse fehlen, später fiel mir auf das beide Traggelenke locker sind, also Antriebswelle auf der Straße ausgebaut um das Traggelenk wieder ein zu bauen... keine 10km weiter fiel das andere dann auch nochmal ab, wahrscheinlich Gewinde kaputt. Ende vom Lied die Karre steht nun irgendwo in einem Wald und wis müssen morgen nochmal mit dem Hänger hoch fahren.  Es hieß der Motor habe einen Kurbelwellenschaden... tja Teile von der Lagerschalen lagen auch unterm Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2013)

Gibts da überhaupt noch was zum schlachten dran?


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2013)

Sonst würde ich ihn wohl kaum kaufen, aus langeweile mach ich das nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2013)

Ne ist schon klar, nur nach der Beschreibung oben zu urteilen, ist die Karre ja nicht mehr im allerbesten Zustand.


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2013)

Ist sie in der Tat nicht, aber paar Sachen wie Lima, Anlasser, Antriebswellen, GTi Bremsanlage, H&R Fahrwerk, Auspuffanlage und Innenraum kann man noch gut benutzten. GTi Bodykit und Nebelscheinwerfer sind auch gut, aber die Karre hat auch so gut wie nix gekostet, viel wert ist der haufen Rost jedenfalls nicht wert. Ich weiß ausm Kopf nicht mal wieviel Kilometer der Eimer aufm Tacho hat.  Der Zustand war aber anfangs bekannt, jedoch nervt es mich das man etwas als "roll bzw abschleppbereit" verkauft bekommt, dass es überhaupt nicht ist. Fahrergurt fehlt auch, somit kann ein Unfall mit 40km/h schon mal ins Auge gehen. Es erstaunt mich nach wie vor wie wenig Skrupel die Leute haben, ich könnte heute Nacht kein Auge zu machen wenn ich der Typ wäre.


----------



## Mosed (17. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen DSG ist nämlich nen Schaltgetriebe


 
Wenn schon, dann ganz genau: Es ist ein automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann ganz genau: Es ist ein automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe.


 Das ist wieder was anderes.  Automatisierte Schaltgetriebe nennt man ganz normale Schaltgetriebe mit normaler Kupplung, die von Aktoren gesteuert werden. Smart baut so nen Mist im Moment noch ein, alle anderen Hersteller habens rausgeworfen ausm Programm.

Wenn wir schon super genau sein wollen: Doppelkupplungs-Schaltmuffen-3(hohl)Wellengetriebe mit Gangvorwahl.


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2013)

Ich glaub hier gibts kein Thema so oft wie die alljährliche Öldiskussion und das Thema (automatisiertes) Schaltgetriebe 

@Beam39: Die Probleme mit der Steuerkette gibts nicht mehr und die mehr oder weniger bekannten DSG Spirenzchen stammen noch vom alten 6 Gang DSG. 
Der "neue" CC 3.6 hat ja das 7 Gang DSG drin und das muckt auch nicht mehr als die anderen DSGs 
(rucken beim Rückwärtsfahren, langes Kupplungsschleifen im ersten Gang)


----------



## keinnick (18. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier gibts kein Thema so oft wie die alljährliche Öldiskussion und das Thema (automatisiertes) Schaltgetriebe



Wo steckt eigentlich Zappaesk? Das wäre doch genau sein Thema


----------



## STSLeon (18. November 2013)

@ Watercooled: Die Fahrzeuge mit dem 7 Gang DSG bekommen doch jetzt alle neues Getriebeöl, daher wäre ich bei VW und dem Thema prinzipiell vorsichtig.


----------



## orca113 (18. November 2013)

Ich suche einen seriösen onlineshop für Autoteile.

Bremsbeläge/Scheiben usw.

Kann jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Low (18. November 2013)

Bin heute das erste mal ins schleudern geraten. Zweite Gang auf einer geraden und direkt kein halten mehr. Ich will wieder Sommer.


----------



## Falk (18. November 2013)

Ich bin am Wochenende mal die ~180km nach Nürnberg gefahren, dabei ist mit eins aufgefallen: kann man bitte für Reisebusse das gleiche Tempolimit wie für LKW einführen? Da Busse etwas schneller fahren dürfen, gibt es dann selbst am Wochenende, wo nur LKW mit Genehmigung fahren, lustige "Elefantenrennen", weil der Bus meint die LKW überholen zu müssen.


----------



## Beam39 (18. November 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich suche einen seriösen onlineshop für Autoteile.
> 
> Bremsbeläge/Scheiben usw.
> 
> Kann jemand was empfehlen?


 
Car-Parts24.com - Onlineshop für KFZ-Ersatzteile und Tuningteile

Bestelle überwiegend dort und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme.



> @ Watercooled: Die Fahrzeuge mit dem 7 Gang DSG bekommen doch jetzt alle  neues Getriebeöl, daher wäre ich bei VW und dem Thema prinzipiell  vorsichtig.



Ja, fand ich auch ganz witzig wo ich das gelesen hab. Das primäre Problem ist ja nen anderes, aber die Autobild hat dann nur gesagt "gleichzeitig bekommen die Fahrzeuge mit DSG ein Getriebeölwechsel dazu" das es da aber auch Probleme mit den Getrieben gibt wurde gekonnt umgangen 

@Water

Der "alte" CC hat ja noch das 6-Gang DSG aber wiegesagt, solange man kein Montagsgetriebe und eine verheizte Karre erwischt sind die relativ stabil. Das GM-Getriebe welches ich drin hab gilt auch als anfällig nur hab ich nun mittlerweile 251tkm drauf und das Teil hat bis heute keine Mucken gemacht.

Wenn Leute halt beim wechseln von "P" auf "D" oder von "D" auf "R" sofort Gas geben ohne dem Getriebe kurz Zeit zum wechseln zu geben dann is es normal das Getriebe nur 100tkm oder weniger halten..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. November 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Bin heute das erste mal ins schleudern geraten. Zweite Gang auf einer geraden und direkt kein halten mehr. Ich will wieder Sommer.


 
Ich freue mich immer wenn es schneit  
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass bei uns im Winter eher selten Schnee liegt.


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Oder daran das du Heckantrieb hast


----------



## Low (18. November 2013)

Ne Golf 6 gti 

Bin in eine Nebenstraße eingebogen und habe Gas gegeben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich freue mich immer wenn es schneit


 Jedes mal wenns schneit, dreh ich ne Runde. Es geht doch nix über frisch gefallenen Schnee unter den Rädern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Oder daran das du Heckantrieb hast


 
Das auch 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenns schneit, dreh ich ne Runde. Es geht doch nix über frisch gefallenen Schnee unter den Rädern.



Stimmt, mache ich auch immer 
Letztes Jahr hat es an einem Abend ordentlich geschneit und da bin ich min. 3std. gefahren. 
Die Straßen waren bei uns wie leergefegt (die meisten bei uns haben anscheinen Angst vorm Schnee ) und so eine etwas kurvige Hauptstraße ohne andere Verkehrsteilnehmer mit frischem Schnee ist schon nice


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. November 2013)

In Bezug auf Schnee, bei meinem Lieblingsparkplatz wurden jetzt Schranken aufgestellt und alles wurde komplett eingezäunt, warum nur


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2013)

Warum gibt es nur die "Frei parken-Zeit"? Bei uns in der Gegend gibts das - unter 30min kommste ohne Zahlen wieder runter . Musste nur dran denken .


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2013)

Wer macht schon 30 minuten lang Donuts? Kann man ja mal nen paar machen aber dann muss wieder vernünfig quer gefahren werden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. November 2013)

Nahh egal, gibt noch genug andere Parkplätze 

Naja vernünftig quer fahren mit einer Haldex-Kupplung ist nicht so der Hit. Donouts sind kein Problem, der Rest ist aber nur so ein bisl um die Ecke-gerutsche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2013)

Mein A3 hat auch ne Haldex und damit kann man gut quer fahren! Man muss ihm den Drift quasi mit viel Gas oder Linksbremsen aufzwingen aber dann drückts gut hinten rum.

Wichtig is nur das man den Turbo bei Laune hält und den Motor nicht unter 3500rpm fallen lässt. Also immer schön den Pinsel runtertreten.

Was nur nen bischen bescheuert ist, dass einem das Motorsteuergerät beim Linksbremsen die Leistung klaut. Da muss man immer einmal ganz kurz vom Gas und dann wieder drauf, dann kann man Vollgas gegen die Bremse fahren. Der Fahrer wird für so blöd gehalten, dass er ausversehen beide Pedale tritt... ...wo soll das nur hinführen mit diesen "Helfern"...


Was auch einmal geil war: Ich steig morgens in mein Auto und denke nach den ersten 50 Meter mir fallen alle Räder ab. Was war passiert? Am Vortag war ich reichlich durch Neuschnee gefahren und die Felgen waren komplett gefüllt mit Schnee. Dann die Karre mit knusprig warmer Bremse abgestellt. Die hatte dann den Schnee oben aus der Felge geschmolzen und unten zu Eis werden lassen. Ich hatte locker nen halbes Kilo Unwucht in den Rädern. Musste dann erstmal wieder umdrehen und den Scheiß rauskratzen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. November 2013)

Gut, dann muss ich wohl etwas üben, wobei ich nur versuchen muss den Motor über 1900 U/min zu halten  Das ist aber kein Problem xD Aber was ist "Linksbremsen"? 

Ja, das mit der "leichten" Unwucht hatte ich letztes Jahr auch


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was auch einmal geil war: Ich steig morgens in mein Auto und denke nach den ersten 50 Meter mir fallen alle Räder ab. Was war passiert? Am Vortag war ich reichlich durch Neuschnee gefahren und die Felgen waren komplett gefüllt mit Schnee. Dann die Karre mit knusprig warmer Bremse abgestellt. Die hatte dann den Schnee oben aus der Felge geschmolzen und unten zu Eis werden lassen. Ich hatte locker nen halbes Kilo Unwucht in den Rädern. Musste dann erstmal wieder umdrehen und den Scheiß rauskratzen.


 
Top! 
Da freue ich mich auf Österreich über Neujahr


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Aber was ist "Linksbremsen"?


 Kommt aus dem Rallye Sport. Da gibt man Vollgas mit dem rechten Fuß und tritt mit dem linken die Bremse. Das bewirkt das durch die höhere Bremskraft an der Vorderachse das Heck rumkommt. So kann man mit 4WD Fahrzeugen den Drift stabil halten. Außerdem hat es den netten Nebeneffekt das bei Turbofahrzeugen der Ladedruck nicht abfällt und die Turbodrehzahl erhalten bleibt. Dadurch hat man sofort direktes Ansprechverhalten und kein Turbolag.

Nachteil ist das die Bremse gut Temperatur bekommt, da der Motor quasi direkt seine Antriebsenergie in Wärme wandelt.


----------



## orca113 (18. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Car-Parts24.com - Onlineshop für KFZ-Ersatzteile und Tuningteile  Bestelle überwiegend dort und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme.  Ja, fand ich auch ganz witzig wo ich das gelesen hab. Das primäre Problem ist ja nen anderes, aber die Autobild hat dann nur gesagt "gleichzeitig bekommen die Fahrzeuge mit DSG ein Getriebeölwechsel dazu" das es da aber auch Probleme mit den Getrieben gibt wurde gekonnt umgangen   @Water  Der "alte" CC hat ja noch das 6-Gang DSG aber wiegesagt, solange man kein Montagsgetriebe und eine verheizte Karre erwischt sind die relativ stabil. Das GM-Getriebe welches ich drin hab gilt auch als anfällig nur hab ich nun mittlerweile 251tkm drauf und das Teil hat bis heute keine Mucken gemacht.  Wenn Leute halt beim wechseln von "P" auf "D" oder von "D" auf "R" sofort Gas geben ohne dem Getriebe kurz Zeit zum wechseln zu geben dann is es normal das Getriebe nur 100tkm oder weniger halten..



Danke Beam


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. November 2013)

Morgen hole ich noch einen komplette originale AGA ab Kat für unseren Z4 ab..... zum experimentieren, wie sich die jeweiligen Schalldämpfer (VSD, MSD, ESD) auf den Klang auswirken. Erklärt mich für verrückt, ich möchte es aber ausprobieren 
Als ich den Preis gesehen habe, musste ich einfach zuschlagen (60€)


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Als ich den Preis gesehen habe, musste ich einfach zuschlagen (60€)


 Das ist ja fast Materialwert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast Materialwert.


 
Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Viel falschmachen kann man damit nicht.
Und dann auch noch vhb.


----------



## Beam39 (18. November 2013)

Ich werd diesen Winter auch ordentlich auf die Kacke hauen und jegliche Form von Schnee auf der Straße ausnutzen.. Wird der letzte Winter mit dem dicken also muss der ehrenvoll verabschiedet werden


----------



## Re4dt (18. November 2013)

Bin irgendwie nicht so der Freund vom Winter  
Liegt aber eher an meiner lediglich 1 jährigen Fahrpraxis. 
Vor allem im Schnee kaum bisher Gefahren. 

Mal eine frage, bei meinem Diesel, wenn ich diesen ausmache ruckt er kurz. Wie wenn der Motor absäuft ungefähr so könnte man das vergleichen es fühlt sich einfach nicht normal an.
An was kann das Liegen? 
Oder vll hat das seine Richtigkeit so, und ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen.
(Ich lasse ihn zudem auch immer kurz nachlaufen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2013)

Was meinst du mit "rucken" wackelt das Auto oder was? Wieviel KM hat der drauf und wie alt?


----------



## Lee (18. November 2013)

Jeder Diesel den ich bisher gefahren hab ist rucklig beim abschalten gewesen. Waren aber nur 4 bisher^^


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Beim abschalten vibriert ein 4 Zylinder Diesel nunmal recht stark, vielleicht meinst du das mit dem "rucken".


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2013)

Oft sind bei Dieseln auch nur die Motorlager fertig, wenn die Fahrzeuge 150k KM oder mehr auf der Uhr haben. Da merkt man manchmal schon ein wenig den Motor.


----------



## Beam39 (18. November 2013)

Jop, war bei mir auch mal der Fall. Hat beim abschalten ordentlich geruckelt und schuld dran waren die Motorlager.


----------



## fatlace (19. November 2013)

hoffentlich schneits im dezember ordentlich, ich hab den ganzen dezember urlaub und muss morgens nicht raus
ich hab ja immer ein bisschen angst um meine scheiben wen die karre zugefroren ist, die sind ja rahmenlos und fahren beim aufmachen immer ein stück runter, das hört sich dann immer so abartig an:-/
steht aber meistens unterm carport.
hab aus langeweile mal bisschen mit photoshop rumgespielt, bin da aber schlecht drin
so soll er dann nächstes jahr da stehen


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2013)

Der Schnee kann ruhig komplett weg bleiben, letztes Jahr habe ich für meine 40km Arbeitsweg teilweise 2 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## fatlace (19. November 2013)

das kann ich toppen, hab zu civic zeiten mal für 5km ne stunde gebraucht
war der winter der so krass war, vor 4 oder 5 jahren.
da hat sich der räumungsdienst einfach entschieden nichtmehr zu räumen, weder hauptstrassen noch autobahn waren damals geräumt.
und mit einem auto das damals ca 140mm tiefergelegt war, wars beinahe unmöglich voranzukommen. 
naja war ja selber daran schuld, heute würde ich sowas nichtmehr machen, ist mir mein auto auch zu schade für.
alleine die geräusche vom schleifenden unterboden auf dem eis.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. November 2013)

Z Performance 6, schöne Dinger


----------



## Re4dt (19. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "rucken" wackelt das Auto oder was? Wieviel KM hat der drauf und wie alt?


 180K BJ 2004 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Oft sind bei Dieseln auch nur die Motorlager fertig, wenn die Fahrzeuge 150k KM oder mehr auf der Uhr haben. Da merkt man manchmal schon ein wenig den Motor.


 Denke meine Frage ist hiermit beantwortet.  
Vielen Dank. Denke das sollte nicht weiter schlimm sein?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> 180K BJ 2004
> 
> Denke meine Frage ist hiermit beantwortet.
> Vielen Dank. Denke das sollte nicht weiter schlimm sein?


 Naja wenn ein Motorlager ganz abreißt, dann hast du beim ersten gasgeben ne Delle in der Haube.  Wenn beide sich verabschieden, dann liegt der Motor auf der Straße.(oder eher auf dem Vorderachsträger)

Alles schon gehabt. Solange die Lager noch dran sind und nur Geräusche/Schwingungen produzieren, ist das komplett harmlos. Wenn aber eins ab ist, sorgt das Drehmoment dafür, dass der Motor sich um den Drehpunkt am anderen Motorlager dreht und unter die Haube schlägt. Bei Frontantrieb beschädigt man sich eventuell die Gelenkwellen, weil die in einem Bereich laufen, wo sie nicht für gemacht wurden.

Je nach Auto ist das teilweise nur ein sehr kleiner Aufwand die Motorlager zu tauschen. Wenn das noch keine kennfeldgesteuerten Motorlager (mit Kabel dran) sind, sollten die auch nicht all zu viel kosten.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (19. November 2013)

Könnt ihr mir etwas zum Dodge Charger SRT8 sagen lohnt sich so ne 6.4 Maschine ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Oft sind bei Dieseln auch nur die Motorlager fertig, wenn die Fahrzeuge 150k KM oder mehr auf der Uhr haben.


Mit 150000 km ist ein diesel doch noch nicht mal eingefahren.  Meiner lief erst ab dem punkt so richtig gut, als er 250000 km hinter sich hatte. 


fatlace schrieb:


> war der winter der so krass war, vor 4 oder 5 jahren.


 Den letzten "krassen" winter an den ich mich erinnere war 2002. Da bin  ich anfang januar kaum bis ins zugeschneite mühlhausen gekommen (zum  bund, wohin auch sonst). Als ich dann das erste mal heim gefahren bin,  bin ich die abfahrt herunter, noch ca. 400m gefahren und dann hatte ich  rechts und links der straße eine min. 1,5m hohe schneewand. Da mußte  sich wohl jemand mit der schneefräse durch eine verwehung kämpfen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. November 2013)

@TheBadFrag

Achso das meintest du, ja davon hab ich schonmal gehört. 



fatlace schrieb:


> hoffentlich schneits im dezember ordentlich, ich hab den ganzen dezember urlaub und muss morgens nicht raus
> ich hab ja immer ein bisschen angst um meine scheiben wen die karre zugefroren ist, die sind ja rahmenlos und fahren beim aufmachen immer ein stück runter, das hört sich dann immer so abartig an:-/
> steht aber meistens unterm carport ...


 
Sieht ganz gut aus, nur wäre mir der generell zu tief


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2013)

Huiuiui hatte ich da gerade was. Hier ists die letzten Tage Nasskalt und stürmisch. Bin um eine recht unübersichtliche Kurve (Zone 50) 
gefahren und da lag ein riesen Ast auf der Straße. Zum Glück war die Straße frei und ich konnte Ausweichen sonst hätts mir warscheinlich die Stoßstange reingedrückt 
Wer pflanzt aber auch gerade da nen morschen Baum wo man ihn nicht sieht


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mit 150000 km ist ein diesel doch noch nicht mal eingefahren.  Meiner lief erst ab dem punkt so richtig gut, als er 250000 km hinter sich hatte.


 Was haben die Motorlager mit dem Laufverhalten des Motors zutun? 


Und heuzutage ist das genau anders rum mit der Haltbarkeit. Ich repariere auf der Firma 70% Diesel, 30% Benziner. Beim Diesel heuzutage geht viel mehr kaputt und da wirds auch immer gleich teuer. Der Diesel als Langläufer das war mal. Die sind heuzutage so auf Kostenersparnis, Leichtbau und Performance getrimmt, da machen die Benziner aber wesendlich länger. (jedenfalls bei Daimler)


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2013)

Er wollts nur mal anmerken denk ich. Das das kein alter ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2013)

Naja ist aber halt keine Seltenheit, dass die Motorlager schonmal bei 150k durch sind.  Dann tauscht man die und die Kiste ist wieder ruhig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was haben die Motorlager mit dem Laufverhalten des Motors zutun?


Verdammt...Lager ist bei mir nicht immer gleich aufhängung. Blöde zweideutigkeit.



> Und heuzutage ist das genau anders rum mit der Haltbarkeit. Ich repariere auf der Firma 70% Diesel, 30% Benziner. Beim Diesel heuzutage geht viel mehr kaputt und da wirds auch immer gleich teuer. Der Diesel als Langläufer das war mal. Die sind heuzutage so auf Kostenersparnis, Leichtbau und Performance getrimmt, da machen die Benziner aber wesendlich länger. (jedenfalls bei Daimler)


...und noch ein grund um aktuelle motoren einen großen bogen zu machen...


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> 180K BJ 2004


 
Du warst das mit dem Y22DTR ne? Der von meinem Onkel hat jetzt 160k runter und ruckt nicht beim ausschalten. Tippe auch auf einen Defekt in der Lagerung .


----------



## fatlace (20. November 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, nur wäre mir der generell zu tief


 
so tief wird der auch nicht kommen ist ja gefaked
wobei ich da einen tick habe und wen nen gewinde drinne ist werd ich da viel mit rumspielen, und mal zum spaß ganz runterdrehen usw


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir etwas zum Dodge Charger SRT8 sagen lohnt sich so ne 6.4 Maschine ?



Inwiefern lohnen?!
Grundsätzlich kann man sagen dass das Verhältnis Preis --> PS ganz hervorragend ist.
Einen Charger super bee bekommt man in den USA für 43000$ (32000€), 6,4Liter....477PS....637Nm.....vmax über 280.
Abstriche gibts wie immer im Innenraum (aber trotzdem weit besser als viele vermuten!)......Ausstattungstechnisch ist da aber so gut wie alles drin.
Achten musst du eigentlich nur auf die Folgekosten: Versicherung, Steuern....eventuelle Reparaturen. 
Wenn Kaufinteresse besteht dann bitte nur beim Fachhändler.^^ Geiger oder so.


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2013)

Na, schon jemand die Beitragsberechnung für die KFZ-Versicherung bekommen? Bei mir gehts nächstes Jahr ordentlich hoch. Rund 180 € wird der der Spaß teurer, trotz dass ich besser eingestuft wurde. Ich bin jetzt bei 1030 € im Jahr.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2013)

Ich zahl kaum mehr als die Hälfte, "Opa- und Frauenauto" sei dank.
Kannst ja auf nen Telematik-Tarif umsteigen .


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich zahl kaum mehr als die Hälfte, "Opa- und Frauenauto" sei dank.
> Kannst ja auf nen Telematik-Tarif umsteigen .


 
5 % Rabatt sind mir da zu wenig.


----------



## Falk (20. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Na, schon jemand die Beitragsberechnung für die KFZ-Versicherung bekommen? Bei mir gehts nächstes Jahr ordentlich hoch. Rund 180 € wird der der Spaß teurer, trotz dass ich besser eingestuft wurde. Ich bin jetzt bei 1030 € im Jahr.


 
Bei uns sind es ~30€ mehr, bei etwas besserer Einstufung (eine SF runter bei der Vollkasko soweit ich mich erinnere). Zahlen dann ~880€/Jahr (300/150€ Selbstbeteiligung, Rabattretter (1 Schaden/Jahr "frei"), freie Werkstattwahl). Wobei man über die Sinnhaftigkeit der Vollkasko streiten kann bei einem 7 Jahren alten Auto.


----------



## moe (20. November 2013)

Bei mir sinds 12€ mehr, trotz Abstufung.


----------



## watercooled (20. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Na, schon jemand die Beitragsberechnung für die KFZ-Versicherung bekommen? Bei mir gehts nächstes Jahr ordentlich hoch. Rund 180 € wird der der Spaß teurer, trotz dass ich besser eingestuft wurde. Ich bin jetzt bei 1030 € im Jahr.



Wie denn das? Wir zahlen für beide Autos trotz meines BF17 Zusatz Dingens gerade mal 630€


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2013)

Hab nochmal nachgerechnet, ich Mathe-Genie!  Hab was durcheinander gebracht, da ich ja bis Juli noch für den Clio bezahlt hatte. Und das wurde verrechnet. Es sind nur 98 € mehr. Das geht eigentlich noch. Zahle dann 1030,90 € im Jahr bei 500 € VK und 150 € TK + Rabattschutz. Bin dann bei SF 7 / SF 9. 

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich das Kofortpaket meiner Versicherung gegen das Plus-Paket wechseln soll. Wäre laut Check 24 beim Plus-Paket 850 €. Hätte natürlich aber einige Nachteile beim Versicherungsumfang.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2013)

Bei mir sind es brachiale 12Euro im Jahr !!! weniger. Bezahle nur noch 530.12 Euro im Jahr mit TK 150Euro bei glaub 40%.


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2013)

Von 167,40 auf 173,97€ im Quartal mit Abstufung (TK o. SB + RS). Heute bekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Na, schon jemand die Beitragsberechnung für die KFZ-Versicherung bekommen? Bei mir gehts nächstes Jahr ordentlich hoch. Rund 180 € wird der der Spaß teurer, trotz dass ich besser eingestuft wurde. Ich bin jetzt bei 1030 € im Jahr.


 
Bei mir ungefähr 60€ mehr 

Edit: Warum sind die Mistdinger eigentlich so teuer ?
Universal Edelstahl 2-Loch Flansch für 50mm Rohrausschnitt Auspuff Kat | eBay
Hatte ich mehr Zeit würde ich mir die selbst fräsen. Für 36€ mache ich 20 von den Dingern 
Mal hoffen, dass die bis spätestens Samstag da sind.


----------



## Mosed (20. November 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Wobei man über die Sinnhaftigkeit der Vollkasko streiten kann bei einem 7 Jahren alten Auto.



Hängt vom Wert des Autos ab. Wenn man den Gegenwert seines Autos nicht auf dem Konto hat (um im Falle eines Unfalls das Fahrzeug neu kaufen zu können), ist Vollkasko schon sinnvoll. Vor allem, wenn man das aktuelle grade noch abzahlt. 
Zudem zahlt ja nur Vollkasko bei Vandalismus.


----------



## fatlace (20. November 2013)

Ich wechsel meine versicherungen eigentlich immer jährlich. Dieses jahr hab ich bei meiner versicherung 1250 für vk bezahlt, nächstes jahr bei der neuen 1050

War kurz am überlegen ob ich auf teilkasko wechsel, aber da mein auto dort ne höhere typenklasse hat als bei der vk, lohnt sich das überhaupt nicht


----------



## Mosed (20. November 2013)

Und was hättest du bei der alten Versicherung nächstes Jahr bezahlt? 

Ich bin seit Anfang an bei der HUK24 und mit den (guten) Bedingungen gibt es keinen günstigeren.


----------



## fatlace (20. November 2013)

Wären nur 10 oder 20euro weniger, deswegen auch der wechsel.
Hab relativ gute kontakte durch die mutter von nem kumpel, die macht mir jedes jahr neue angebote


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. November 2013)

Ich muss nächstes Jahr 80€ mehr zahlen. Meine bessere SF Klasse bringt keine prozentuale Ersparnis mehr und Leipzig ist in eine schlechtere Regionalklasse hochgestuft worden.

Zur VK bei alten Autos: kann sich trotzdem lohnen, da es Kombinationen gibt (abhängig von Auto, SF-Klasse und Regionalklasse) wo VK billiger als TK ist.


----------



## Zoon (21. November 2013)

GTR Nismo 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sl443d48LgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> GTR Nismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und bei der Rundenzeit beschissen! 

Die stoppen die Rundenzeit weiter hinten, als sie sie starten. Bestimmt 2-3 Sekunden "gewonnen". 

Liegt aber daran, dass die Streckenvariante die Standardvariante ist wie bei den Industrietestfahrten und auch beim Supertest von SpochtAuto. Dient dazu, wie man hier schön sieht, dass die Fahrzeuge aus dem alten Fahrerlager starten können und nach der Runde sofort wieder reinfahren können, ohne noch ne Extrarunde zu drehen. 

Top 100 Rank Nordschleife

 Manufacturer & Model Lap Time Onboard Video Year
 1. Radical SR8LM 6:48.00 Watch Onboard '09
 2. Radical SR8 6:55.00 Watch Onboard '05
 3. Porsche 918 Spyder 6:57.00 Watch Onboard '13
*4. Nissan GT-R Nismo 7:08.68 Watch Onboard '13*


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und bei der Rundenzeit beschissen!
> 
> Die stoppen die Rundenzeit weiter hinten, als sie sie starten. Bestimmt 2-3 Sekunden "gewonnen".
> 
> ...



Fehlen da nicht ein paar Zeiten?
Pagani Zonda R  6:47,5
Ferrari 599XX 6:58,16

*link suche*
Pagani Zonda R – Rekord auf der Nordschleife – Hecht im Karpfenteich


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2013)

http://nurburgringlaptimes.com/lap-times/lap-times-top-100/

Es kann sein, dass der Pagani und der Ferrari keine Straßenzulassung mehr hatten und deswegen nicht in der Liste auftauchen. Es heißt ja in deinem Link " Der Mitte April von Ferrari
eingefahrene Rekord für das schnellste auf einem
Serienfahrzeug aufbauende Rennfahrzeug".


----------



## Seeefe (21. November 2013)

So Auto mal wieder geputzt, zwar nicht so liebevoll und gründlich wie zu wärmeren Zeiten, aber immerhin ist die Farbe nun wieder Schwarz und nicht Matsch-Dreck-Grau-Schwarz  Aber bei den langsam immer kälteren Temperaturen ist das echt keine Freude.. 

Ich war froh als ich wieder einsteigen konnte


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2013)

Manchmal ist das Leben doch gerecht. Gestern in der Mittagspause gesagt bekommen das mich mein Betrieb nicht mehr bezahlen kann, heute direkt eine Zusage von meinem neuen Arbeitgeber bekommen. Ich freu mich auf die neuen Aufgaben, hoffentlich sind da weniger Kasperbuden die ich reparieren muss als bei der aktuellen.


----------



## Zoon (22. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und bei der Rundenzeit beschissen!
> 
> Top 100 Rank Nordschleife
> 
> ...


 
Wie  man sieht ist der Nissan alltagstauglicher als alle darüber zusammen,  und dafür dass der Kahn gute 1.8 Tonnen wiegt (von wegen Leichter ist  besser ... )
Und "beschissen" ist die Zeit nicht. Ist der Supertest Maßstab wo die Gerade beim alten Fahrerlager wegfällt.

Jetzt gibts nochmal was auf die Ohren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=beutB6R0Zqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Details wie die Carbonfasern die über alle Bauteile hinweg im "Strich" übereinstimmen müssen


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und "beschissen" ist die Zeit nicht. Ist der Supertest Maßstab wo die Gerade beim alten Fahrerlager wegfällt.



Sag ich doch ;0)


----------



## watercooled (22. November 2013)

Und wenn man sich dann noch den Preis ansieht dann ist das eine Meisterleistung.


----------



## Zoon (22. November 2013)

@ Scholle falls du die Neue Sportauto hast, den Vergleichtest vom neuen Clio RS bitte NICHT lesen 

HHR kleiner Kurs 2.5 Sekunden langsamer als Corsa OPC, 1 Sekunde langsamer als Vorgänger


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2013)

Ich hab schon was gelesen. Ich weis jetzt aber nicht, welche Sport Auto du meinst. Der Supertest in der letzten oder vorletzten Sport Auto war ja auch echt schlimm. Einen Punkt auf der Nordschleife.

Renault geht beim neuen Clio halt eher Richtung Golf GTI. Weg vom reinen puristischen Sportwagen, hin zum weniger sportlichen weichgespülten Produkt für die breite Maße. Leider Gottes. Aber der Clio verkauft sich gut. Insofern scheinen sie es ja richtig gemacht zu haben. Für mich ist das aber nix. 

Ich hoffe, der nächste Megane geht nicht in die gleiche Richtung.

Ich hab den Clio noch nicht gefahren. Mein Bruder hatte den Clio vor ca. 2 Wochen ja mal ein paar Tage zu Hause gehabt. Das hatte er mir über WhatsApp geschrieben: 


"Jo. Motor war cool. Aber Getriebe macht alles kaputt. Schaltwippen sind für den arsch, da er die gänge nicht hält, jedenfalls im rs Modus und auch automatisch runterschaltet. Is total difus. Und is halt echt ne couchtschige Automatik"

Sagt eigentlich alles.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. November 2013)

Konnte vorhin mit einem relativ unscheinbarem M5 fahren. Da hat der türkische CLS Besitzer beim Beschleunigen an der Ampel aber nicht schlecht geguckt, wo er vorher meinte mit den Drehzahlen zu spielen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Konnte vorhin mit einem relativ unscheinbarem M5 fahren. Da hat der türkische CLS Besitzer beim Beschleunigen an der Ampel aber nicht schlecht geguckt, wo er vorher meinte mit den Drehzahlen zu spielen.


 
Ich haett auf mindestens 300 beschleunigt und waer in ne Radarfalle gefahren.
Was glaubst was da der Tuerke in seinem CLS geschaut haette?!


----------



## Iconoclast (22. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich haett auf mindestens 300 beschleunigt und waer in ne Radarfalle gefahren.
> Was glaubst was da der Tuerke in seinem CLS geschaut haette?!


 
Woat? Immer noch dabei ins Hemd zu kacken?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich haett auf mindestens 300 beschleunigt und waer in ne Radarfalle gefahren.
> Was glaubst was da der Tuerke in seinem CLS geschaut haette?!


  ...das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen...


----------



## watercooled (23. November 2013)

Er meint das es Verantwortungslos ist und du dich schämen solltes es hätte ja 
weiss Gott was passieren können und BlaBlaBla....


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen...


 
Ironie mein Junge, Ironie!


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2013)

Ich beschleunige ganz gerne mal (grade im Nassen oder bei Schnee) schneller als mein Nebenmann auf 60.  Allerdings mache ich dann da Schluss. Ampelrennen muss nicht sein.


----------



## Verminaard (23. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen...


 
War auf eine fruehere Aussage von *Iconoclast* bezogen, wo er sich mit bruestete mit dem Motorrad etliche male Radarfallen ausgeloest zu haben. U.a auch mit 300 Sachen auf der Landstraße.

Jetzt faehrt er auch gerne Ampelrennen, wo er uns doch weismachen wollte, das diese Motorradgeschichten eigentlich nie mit Gefaehrdung Anderer verbunden ist.

Wiederholtes extremes zu schnell Fahren mit dem Motorrad, weil man eh nicht erwischt werden kann, Ampelrennen, wer weis was noch.
Ist auf jedenfall sehr verantwortungsvoll unterwegs


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2013)

Ja stimmt jetzt erinnere ich mich...


...ich finds auch immer geil, wie die Leute dann weiter gasgeben, obwohl ich schon auf 60 bin und einmal kurz die Bremse angetippt hab. Da gehts dann mit weit über 100 weiter innerorts, dass muss ich nicht haben... so nach dem Motto: Ich kann zwar nicht anfahren aber ich zieh den noch, wenn ich lang genug gas gebe!


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. November 2013)

solche leute sind die besten 

bei mir in der Halle wird bald vllt ein platz frei, muss mich mit meinem Vermieter mal zusammensetzen, mein Mitmieter zahlt keine Miete, weiß garnicht was ich mit dem Platz anfangen soll


----------



## Zoon (23. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab schon was gelesen. Ich weis jetzt  aber nicht, welche Sport Auto du meinst. Der Supertest in der letzten  oder vorletzten Sport Auto war ja auch echt schlimm. Einen Punkt auf der  Nordschleife.



meine die aktuelle im Vergleichtest Corsa OPC Nürburgring, Clio RS, 208 Gti, DS3 Racing.

Renault aufm letzten Platz fahrdynamisch (der Opel auf P1 ) auch wieder Empfehlung der Redaktion: Vorgänger kaufen (an den dieses Jahr der VLN Titel ging ). 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der nächste Megane geht nicht in die gleiche Richtung.


 
MJ 2014 scheint nur ne optische Modellpflege zu sein (zum Glück  ) 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Was glaubst was da der Tuerke in seinem CLS geschaut haette?!



Und wie hättest du geschaut wenns ein CLS von Brabus mit 850 PS ohne Schriftzüge gewesen ist


----------



## STSLeon (23. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Manchmal ist das Leben doch gerecht. Gestern in der Mittagspause gesagt bekommen das mich mein Betrieb nicht mehr bezahlen kann, heute direkt eine Zusage von meinem neuen Arbeitgeber bekommen. Ich freu mich auf die neuen Aufgaben, hoffentlich sind da weniger Kasperbuden die ich reparieren muss als bei der aktuellen.


 
Na dann erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Arbeitsplatz und zu den neuen Aufgaben. Ging ja dann noch gut aus für dich.


----------



## Verminaard (23. November 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und wie hättest du geschaut wenns ein CLS von Brabus mit 850 PS ohne Schriftzüge gewesen ist


 


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ironie mein Junge, Ironie!


 

Antwort genug?

Einen Satz aus dem Kontex reissen und irgendwas sagen, ohne die komplette Aussage verstanden zu haben.
Wobei ich noch eine Erklaerung hinterhergeschoben habe.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> War auf eine fruehere Aussage von *Iconoclast* bezogen, wo er sich mit bruestete mit dem Motorrad etliche male Radarfallen ausgeloest zu haben. U.a auch mit 300 Sachen auf der Landstraße.
> 
> Jetzt faehrt er auch gerne Ampelrennen, wo er uns doch weismachen wollte, das diese Motorradgeschichten eigentlich nie mit Gefaehrdung Anderer verbunden ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ampelrennen, von 0 bis 70 Km/h, klar Großer. Vielleicht habe ich ja bis 250 durchgedrückt, wer weiß?
Aber ich vergaß, hier ist ja nur die Bürgerpolizei unterwegs.


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> weiß garnicht was ich mit dem Platz anfangen soll


 
Das Problem hätte ich auch gerne, 150qm Halle, 60qm Aussenplatz und alles voll mit Autos. 
Gut wir sind auch zu dritt und du glaube ich alleine.

Geil ist jedoch die Heizung, letzte Woche haben wir die nochmal ausgebaut so das wir bei den aktuellen Temperaturen 20°c haben


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ampelrennen, von 0 bis 70 Km/h, klar Großer. Vielleicht habe ich ja bis 250 durchgedrückt, wer weiß?
> Aber ich vergaß, hier ist ja nur die Bürgerpolizei unterwegs.


 
Du findest dein Verhalten wirklich in Ordnung?
So ganz ohne Bedenken oder sonst was?

Wieso muss sowas auf oeffentlichen Straßen passieren?


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. November 2013)

wir haben 130m² zu zweit. Und Außenplatz.. können wir so viel haben, wie wir wollen, solang das in einem angemessen Umfang ist, isn alter großer Bauernhof, der aktell renoviert wird.
Noch bin ich nicht alleine.. ich bin seit Juli in der Halle.. bzw. bin zu meinem mitmieter dazugezogen, kannten uns vorher auch nicht.
Haben es so abgemacht, dass ich die gesamte Miete an den Vermieter zahle und mein mitmieter die hälfte an mich.

390€ war er mir am ende schuldig.. 300€ hat er vor ner woche überwiesen und es stehen noch 90€ aus, die habe er angeblich überwiesen, ist aber nichts auf meinem Konto zu sehen.
Dem mach ich jetzt wegen den 90€ die Hölle heiß... aus Prinzip, weil ich mich verarscht fühle. Die Dezember-Miete werde ich sicher auch nicht sehen.
Auf so nen idioten hab ich keinen Bock, der die Schuld immer auf die Bank, seinem Arbeitgeber oder hausverwaltung schiebt. 
die 260€ Monatsmiete wäre für mich alleine tragbar, ist halt natürlich cool, wenn jemand davon die Hälfte übernimmt.. aber ich hab keinen Bock, jeden Monat extra 130€ wegen ihm bei Seite zu halten, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich miete bekomme oder nicht.

Ich hab nur so ne Propan-Gasflasche mit so einem Flammenwerfer


----------



## Iconoclast (24. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du findest dein Verhalten wirklich in Ordnung?
> So ganz ohne Bedenken oder sonst was?


 
Jo, mein alter Herr ist bei der Polizei und ich weiß, was die Ursachen für die Unfälle sind und wo bzw. unter welchen Umständen man auch mal kurz drücken kann. Er selber drückt seinen X6 auch ganz gerne mal. Von seinen Kollegen fange ich gar nicht erst an. Mal etwas schneller fahren ist nicht gleich eine Todesfahrt zumal ich schon so einige Fahrsicherheitstrainings hinter mir habe, nicht zuletzt wegen meiner Verbindung zur Polizei. Aber das verstehen hier einige wohl nicht. Zumal das "Ampelrennen" ganze 2 Sekunden ging und ich bei 70 vom Gas gegangen bin. Ob ich jetzt 10 Sekunden bis 70 brauche oder 2 ist doch vollkommen latte. 70 sind erlaubt und 70 sind 70.
Ich wohne hier auch nicht inner Großstadt. Hier ist weit und breit Land.


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du findest dein Verhalten wirklich in Ordnung?
> So ganz ohne Bedenken oder sonst was?
> 
> Wieso muss sowas auf oeffentlichen Straßen passieren?


 

Also das Ding mit den 300km/h find ich auch unter aller sau, aber..

man kann auch etwas übertreiben. Verstehe jetzt nicht was dich da so aufregt, das er schneller von der Ampel weg war, als der Mercedes


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. November 2013)

ja.. die polizisten sind die schlimmsten 
ein kumpel ist bei der Autobahnpolizei... ist mal mit 160 mit seinem mopped in eine mobile radarfalle gefahren, statt mit den erlaubten 70.
Der typ in dem wagen hat sich das kennzeichen wohl aufgeschrieben..der kumpel war natürlich so blöd und ist nochmal zurück.. von wegen kollegen und ob man da was drehen könnte..


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> ja.. die polizisten sind die schlimmsten
> ein kumpel ist bei der Autobahnpolizei... ist mal mit 160 mit seinem mopped in eine mobile radarfalle gefahren, statt mit den erlaubten 70.
> Der typ in dem wagen hat sich das kennzeichen wohl aufgeschrieben..der kumpel war natürlich so blöd und ist nochmal zurück.. von wegen kollegen und ob man da was drehen könnte..


 
Die sind auch im Dienst die schlimmsten  Die fahren immer nur +/- nach der Zahl aufm Schild, obwohl die nur Streife fahren  Jedenfalls nicht selten mitbekommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2013)

Es ist ja nicht mal verboten von einer Ampel weg mit Vollgas zu beschleunigen. Ist gibt da zwar was mit "übermäßiger Benutzung der Straße" aber vonner Ampel mit Dampf wegzufahren fällt da meiner Meinung nach nicht drunter.


Am geilsten waren die Grünen mal, als die mich und meine Kollegen verknacken wollten von wegen "Straßenbenutzungspflicht" und "Hausfriedensbruch". Wir hatten mit nen paar angemeldeten Moffas (damit wir nix absperren müssen)nen bischen Spaß aufm Acker von nem Kollegen. Da war natürlich klar das die freundlichen Helfer auch bald da sein werden und so kam es dann auch. Mein Kollege hatte zum Spaß nicht erwähnt das der Acker seinem Vater gehört. Der eine Polizist ist dann los um dem Besitzer den "Schaden" an seinem Feld zu zeigen. Dann kam also der Vater vom Kollegen mit dem einen Polizist bei uns an und er meinte:"Gib ma den Helm, ich will eure neue Strecke auch ma testen!" Er nimmt sich den Helm und dreht mit der Mofa ne Runde. Dann hält er wieder bei uns an und sagt ganz trocken:"Ich find den Schaden an meinem Feld garnicht mal übel, ich glaub das lass ich so."

Da konnte man dann förmlich den Dampf unter der grünen Mütze hervorkommen sehen.  Das waren so 2 junge übereifrige, die auch mal ein paar Schwerverbrecher bestrafen wollten aber nicht konnten. Die Kollegen, die sonst schon häufiger mal vorbei geschaut haben waren da viel gelassener und die haben wir auch nicht so auflaufen lassen. Man kann ja auch erstmal ganz normal fragen und nicht gleich aus dem Auto bölkend mit Strafe drohen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. November 2013)

ich hatte jetzt noch nie probleme mit der rennleitung gehabt und wurde auch desöfteren angehalten.
nur einmal waren die recht unfreundlich, war nachts und ich bin etwas flotter über ne kreuzung ausm wohnviertel gefahren, sind hinter mir her und haben mich rausgewunken, durfte 15€ zahlen weil ich meine brille nicht auf hatte.
ich fahr immer ohne brille, außer ich bin in einer mir fremden großstadt unterwegs. noch nie hat mich einer darauf angesprochen..


----------



## Beam39 (24. November 2013)

Die Jungen sind eh die schlimmsten.. Ich hatte mit etwas älteren noch nie irgendwelche Probleme, die jungen aber weckten bis jetzt immer das Arschloch in mir. Ich bin mal bein dunkel-orange über die Ampel gefahren und hinter mir, etwas weiter entfernt, war dummerweise ne Streife. Der is mir gefolgt und hat mich dann irgendwann natürlich rausgewunken. Natürlich war der Ton am Anfang nicht sehr herzlich sondern mahnend paukend, ich hab mich aber einsichtig gezeigt und habe ihm recht gegeben, was hätte ich auch sonst tun sollen. Hab dann pusten müssen und mich wieder ins Auto gesetzt.

Als er dann mit meinen Papieren wiederkam sagte er höflich ich solle seinen scharfen Ton bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber er sehe im Alltag viele uneinsichtige Fahrer etc. pp. und hat sich höflich verabschiedet.

Die Jungen behandeln dich wie einen Massenmörder wenn du kurz mal im Parkverbot anhälst um jemanden abzulassen und würden dich am liebsten gleich fesseln und knebeln..


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also das Ding mit den 300km/h find ich auch unter aller sau, aber..
> 
> man kann auch etwas übertreiben. Verstehe jetzt nicht was dich da so aufregt, das er schneller von der Ampel weg war, als der Mercedes


 
Ich kritisierse sein Verhalten generell.
Prahlt im Netz mit rum wo er mit dem Motorrad nicht ueberall was macht.
Danach ne Zeit mit einem M5 mal ebend eine CLS versaebelt.

Natuerlich wird alles runtergespielt, das es nicht so schlimm sei und ueberhaupt sollte man sich nicht so ankacken.


Sowas darf jeder fuer sich werten.


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> meine die aktuelle im Vergleichtest Corsa OPC Nürburgring, Clio RS, 208 Gti, DS3 Racing.
> 
> Renault aufm letzten Platz fahrdynamisch (der Opel auf P1 ) auch wieder Empfehlung der Redaktion: Vorgänger kaufen (an den dieses Jahr der VLN Titel ging ).





Zoon schrieb:


> MJ 2014 scheint nur ne optische Modellpflege zu sein (zum Glück  )


 

Mal die neue Spocht Auto gekauft. War ungfähr dass, was ich erwartet habe.  Der Clio ist halt sportlich gesehen, wirklich *******. Besonders im Verlgeich zum Vorgänger, dem man mit dem Porsche GT3 RS vergleichen konnte. Zumindest, was das Konzept angeht. 

Und beim Megane kommt 2014 nur ein Facelift. Das Auto bleibt ja gleich. Es gibt nur kein Xenonlicht mehr und die Front wurde etwas geändert hin zum Corporate Design. Ich sprach aber vom Megane 4 R.S.. Hoffentlich geht der nicht in die Richtung vom Clio 4 R.S.


----------



## Riverna (24. November 2013)

Ich werde öfters angehalten, dann schauen sie Minuten lang in meinen Fahrzeugpapieren rum und lassen mich weiter fahren weil sie nix finden. Das lustige ist das es immer wieder die selben zwei Polizisten sind, Woche für Woche... letztens haben sie mir 15Euro abgeknüpft weil ich angeblich zu schnell angefahren wäre. Ich denk mal es nervt die zwei Spaßvögel das sie Woche für Woche nix an der Karre finden... "der Auspuff ist doch kaputt... viel zu laut"... "jo aber eingetragen... da!" ... "  "


----------



## Iconoclast (24. November 2013)

Wenn die dich immer anhalten kaufe nächstes mal ein paar Donuts und drück denen die in die Hand. So als nette kleine Aufmerksamkeit. Sagst denen, dass du schon mit denen gerechnet hast und sie diesmal nicht leer ausgehen lassen wolltest. :p


----------



## Beam39 (24. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich werde öfters angehalten, dann schauen sie Minuten lang in meinen Fahrzeugpapieren rum und lassen mich weiter fahren weil sie nix finden. Das lustige ist das es immer wieder die selben zwei Polizisten sind, Woche für Woche... letztens haben sie mir 15Euro abgeknüpft weil ich angeblich zu schnell angefahren wäre. Ich denk mal es nervt die zwei Spaßvögel das sie Woche für Woche nix an der Karre finden... "der Auspuff ist doch kaputt... viel zu laut"... "jo aber eingetragen... da!" ... "  "


 
Wie können sie dir für angebliches zu schnell fahren einfach so 15€ abnehmen? Das ist doch nicht rechtens ?! Ich wurde Nachts auch schonmal angehalten als ich auf ner abgelegenen Straße etwas schneller fuhr als erlaubt. Wurde also angehalten Fenster runter und sie fragte dann direkt ob ich wisse was Tempobegrenzung ist und wie schnell ich gefahren bin, meinte dann nur ja son bisschen 55 mit Tachovorlauf werdens ziemlich genau 50 gewesen sein. Sie meinte dann nur wir würden beide wissen das ich deutlich schneller war, hat versucht mir mit Warndreieck etc. iwas abzuziehen konnte nich und hat mich verabschiedet..

Also ich an deiner Stelle hätte denen nicht einfach Geld überreicht, auch wenns nur 15€ sind, da gehts ums Prinzip.


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie können sie dir für angebliches zu schnell fahren einfach so 15€ abnehmen? Das ist doch nicht rechtens ?! Ich wurde Nachts auch schonmal angehalten als ich auf ner abgelegenen Straße etwas schneller fuhr als erlaubt. Wurde also angehalten Fenster runter und sie fragte dann direkt ob ich wisse was Tempobegrenzung ist und wie schnell ich gefahren bin, meinte dann nur ja son bisschen 55 mit Tachovorlauf werdens ziemlich genau 50 gewesen sein. Sie meinte dann nur wir würden beide wissen das ich deutlich schneller war, hat versucht mir mit Warndreieck etc. iwas abzuziehen konnte nich und hat mich verabschiedet..
> 
> Also ich an deiner Stelle hätte denen nicht einfach Geld überreicht, auch wenns nur 15€ sind, da gehts ums Prinzip.


 
Ohne beweis schonma garnicht.

Einzig in einer SPielstraße, dürfen die einem Geldabknöpfen ohne Tempomessung, da man den Beamten in einer Spielstraße zutraut, mit dem Auge einschätzen zu können, ob ein Fahrzeug schneller als Schritttempo fährt.


----------



## Riverna (24. November 2013)

Das war mitten in der Nacht, hab die 15Euro bezahlt und bin heim. Das wäre wieder eine ewige Diskussion geworden. Sollen die zwei glücklich mit den 15 Euro werden... wahrscheinlich ist der eine von den beiden immer noch stinkig weil mein bester Freund die Tochter von dem Kerl mal als "Freundin" hatte


----------



## BlindxDeath (24. November 2013)

hatte auch mal so ne situation mit der Polizei.. wegen einer S-Kurve muss man von 70kmh auf 50kmh runterbremsen, es war nachts und ich glaub ich bin da mit mind. 90km/h durchgepflügt.
Hab den Streifenwagen hinter der Kurve gesehen, wollte gerade noch abbremsen, aber noch im letzten Moment hab ichs mir anders überlegt und den wagen einfach nur ausrollen lassen.
Die sind auch hinter mir her und haben mich rausgewunken, allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle und am ende fragte mich der noch recht junge Polizist, ob ich den wahren grund kenne, wieso die mich rausgewunken habe, hab die Frage bejaht und durfte weiterfahren.

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es immer draufankommt wie man denen begegnet, hab auch kumpels, die haben immer ne große fresse und kommen mit den Cops nie klar, wenn die rausgewunken werden.
An erster Stelle sind das auch nur Menschen wie du und ich, die die Kontrolle so schnell und möglichst umkompliziert abwinkeln wollen.
Einfach sein eigenes Ego zurückschrauben und die Fresse halten und nur antworten, wenn du gefragt wirst und denen immer ausredenlassen, bevor du ihm widersprechen willst.


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2013)

Ich leg mich mit der Rennleitung nicht an, die machen ihren Job genau so wie ich jeden Tag. Trotzdem gibt es den einen oder anderen alten Kerl, der uns "Tuning-Opfer" nicht leiden kann und gerne ans Bein pinkeln würde. Der eine meinte zu mir mal das er sich schon auf den Tag freut wo er einen von uns (damit sind die Autos aus meinem Bekannten/Freundeskreis gemeint) an den Arsch bekommt. Das wird jedoch lange dauern die Karren sind alle komplett legal und die "illegalen" Karren stehen gut versteckt in einer Halle und werden nur mit roten Kennzeichen oder Kurzzeitkennzeichen gefahren.


----------



## BlindxDeath (25. November 2013)

im freundekreis bin ich glaub ich, der einzige der mit nem illegalen auspuff rumgurkt, darf bloß keiner drunter auf den blanken pott schauen 
der bimmer beamt wieder, morgen mal in die werkstatt und den Auspuffkrümmer mal richten lassen, Öl Service und dann hat der kombi keen wartungsstau mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2013)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit den Füßen hier Goodyear Efficient Grip Performance 215/55 R16 93V - ReifenDirekt.de oder Empfehlungen mit den selben Dimensionen?


----------



## Seeefe (25. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> hatte auch mal so ne situation mit der Polizei.. wegen einer S-Kurve muss man von 70kmh auf 50kmh runterbremsen, es war nachts und ich glaub ich bin da mit mind. 90km/h durchgepflügt.
> Hab den Streifenwagen hinter der Kurve gesehen, wollte gerade noch abbremsen, aber noch im letzten Moment hab ichs mir anders überlegt und den wagen einfach nur ausrollen lassen.
> Die sind auch hinter mir her und haben mich rausgewunken, allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle und am ende fragte mich der noch recht junge Polizist, ob ich den wahren grund kenne, wieso die mich rausgewunken habe, hab die Frage bejaht und durfte weiterfahren.
> 
> ...



Jop, umso weniger man selbst sagt, umso schneller ists rum  

Wobei ich von den netten Herren den gleichen Respekt verlange, wie die von mir. Ist das nicht der Fall, kann sich mein Ton auch ändern. Aber solange das nicht son Kerl ist, der sich schon beim Guten Tag die Kehle ausm Hals schreit, gibts keine Probleme


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> im freundekreis bin ich glaub ich, der einzige der mit nem illegalen auspuff rumgurkt, darf bloß keiner drunter auf den blanken pott schauen


 
Ich hab bei unserem Z4 nun den VSD leergeräumt und zwei Edelstahlrohre durchgezogen. Schön immer von oben gearbeitet und dann sauber zugeschweißt (WIG), sodass man im montierten Zustand keine Schweißnaht o. a. sieht.
Selbst die Glasfaserdämmung hab ich wieder reingequetscht.

*duckundweg*


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. November 2013)

Zum Thema umgebauter Auspuff:
Klutten, oh Großmeister der DEKRA (), ist es eigentlich "nur" ne Ordnungswiedrigkeit oder schon ne Straftat, wenn man damit erwischt wird?

Prinzipiell fährt man dann ja ein Auto ohne Versicherungsschutz (da die Haftpflicht ja bei "illiegalen" Umbauten erlischt), wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## watercooled (25. November 2013)

Ich glaub Ordnungswiedrigkeit wenns zu laut ist oder?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. November 2013)

Nochmal deutlich:
In Deutschland benötigst du eine Haftpflichtversicherung.

Wenn dein Auto nach einem Umbau die Teile nicht eingetragen hat bzw du keine EG Genehmigung bzw keine Einzelabnahme hast, erlischt der Versicherungsschutz.
Du darfst das Auto dann nicht fahren (bzw genaugenommen darf es noch nicht mal auf der Straße stehen).

Die Ordnungswiedrigkeit wegen Lautstärke käme noch dazu, aber das ist "nebensächlich", da "nur" ne Geldstrafe.

SO hab ich das bisher verstanden:


> Erlischt die *KFZ-Haftpflichtversicherung*, muss das 		  Versicherungsunternehmen dies der Zulassungsstelle melden. Die 		  Zulassungspapiere werden dann eingezogen und das Kraftfahrzeugkennzeichen 		  entstempelt (§ 29d StVZO). Der Halter 		  des Fahrzeugs ist ebenfalls zur Rückgabe und Entstempelung der Kennzeichen 		  verpflichtet. Die vorsätzliche Benutzung eines nicht versicherten 		  Fahrzeugs im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr ist nach 		  § 6 PflVG strafbar und 		  führt zur Einziehung des Fahrzeugs und dem Entzug der 		  Fahrerlaubnis.


Quelle: KFZ-Haftpflichtversicherung

Weitere Links: http://www.verkehrsportal.de/verkehrsrecht/chip_tuning_02.php?output=text


(Laien-Meinung, erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und Rechtsverbindlichkeit)


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrungen mit den Füßen hier Goodyear Efficient Grip Performance 215/55 R16 93V - ReifenDirekt.de oder Empfehlungen mit den selben Dimensionen?


 V Reifen? Ich persönlich kaufe max. H, weil man dann noch ne schön weiche Mischung hat, wo es mir bei Winterreifen drauf ankommt. Und über den Winter begnüge ich mich halt mit 210.

Ich hab zwar nicht die Größe drauf... Hab im Moment Conti TS850 drauf, die Dunlop Winter Sport 3D haben mir aber besser gefallen. Zumindest Nass und Trocken, auf Schnee muss ich die erst noch testen. Mit den Contis fährt sich mein A3 Quattro wie nen Hecktriebler. Da muss ich mir warscheinlich ne neue Reifendrucktabelle machen, die von den Dunlops haut warscheinlich nicht hin...


Bei wem sind im Moment noch sämtliche Straßen mit ner Eisschicht bedeckt?


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Zum Thema umgebauter Auspuff:
> Klutten, oh Großmeister der DEKRA (), ist es eigentlich "nur" ne Ordnungswiedrigkeit oder schon ne Straftat, wenn man damit erwischt wird?
> 
> Prinzipiell fährt man dann ja ein Auto ohne Versicherungsschutz (da die Haftpflicht ja bei "illiegalen" Umbauten erlischt), wenn ich mich recht erinnere...



Das ist so einfach nicht...

Grundsätzlich gilt, dass die Betriebserlaubnis umgehend erlischt, sofern eine Verschlechterung des Abgas- oder Geräuschverhaltens gegenüber dem genehmigten Zustand eintritt. Das wäre ja in diesem Beispiel schon mal so. Der Versicherungsschutz darf aber trotzdem nicht so einfach entzogen werden. Ich denke es ist eher so, dass jemand (Unfallgegner oder auch Versicherung) im Schadensfall oder bei einem verschuldeten Unfall einen schönen Ansatzpunkt hat, da das entsprechende Fahrzeug ja theoretisch gar nicht im Straßenverkehr bewegt werden dürfte. Die Versicherung wird sicher zahlen, kann sich aber schlussendlich das ganze Geld vom Fahrzeughalter wieder holen.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> V Reifen? Ich persönlich kaufe max. H, weil man dann noch ne schön weiche Mischung hat, wo es mir bei Winterreifen drauf ankommt. Und über den Winter begnüge ich mich halt mit 210.


 
Das sind Sommerreifen (wenn ich jetzt nicht den falschen Link erwischt hab) ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2013)

Bei Unfällen ist das immer so ne Sache. Wenn die Modifikation in keiner Weise zum Unfall beigetragen hat, und das Fahrzeug dadurch nicht Verkehrsuntauglich geworden ist, kann man auch davon kommen. Habe schon von solchen Urteilen gelesen. Dennoch bevorzuge ich es mit eingetragenen Teilen zu fahren. Ist man einfach auf der sicheren Seite. Außerdem gibt es auch Auspuffe mit ABE, die derbe laut sind. ...achso und kauft niemals nen Jetex-Fortex, ich würd denen die Anlage am liebsten ins Fenster vom Bürogebäude donnern...




nfsgame schrieb:


> Das sind Sommerreifen (wenn ich jetzt nicht den falschen Link erwischt hab) ...


 OOOOOOOOOOPS!  Hab ich garnicht gesehen! Hab nur dieses riesige Bild von nem Winterreifen wahrgenommen.  

...bei Sommer kann ich gleich 3 Reifen empfehlen: 
Hankook S1 EVO 2 - günstig aber im trockenen richtig gut vorallem auf der Bremse, dafür im nassen in Kurven nicht so pralle, extremst verschleißfest
Conti Sport Contact 5 - der beste Allrounder, richtig griffig auch im Nassen (hab ich zurzeit drauf)
Conti Sport Contact 5P - Bombengrip trocken, im Nassen fast wie ein Regenreifen, sehr weich und schnell runter

Das ärdert sich natürlich von Fahrzeug zu Fahrzeug.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. November 2013)

Klutten schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt, dass die Betriebserlaubnis umgehend erlischt, sofern eine Verschlechterung des Abgas- oder Geräuschverhaltens gegenüber dem genehmigten Zustand eintritt.


 
Ah, Zusammenhang BE und versicherungsschutz falsch verstanden, mein Fehler.

Im Falle eines Unfalls kann es also teuer werden, wenn die Versicherung in Regress geht, ok.

Die Frage, die sich aus deinem Text, genauer diesem Teilsatz hier:


> da das entsprechende Fahrzeug ja theoretisch gar nicht im Straßenverkehr bewegt werden dürfte


ergibt ist nun: Ist das "nur" eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit (was es bei überhöhtem Lärm eh wäre) oder bereits ein Verstoß gegen das StVG, was es zu einer Straftat machen würde?

Ich versuche mich da mal schlau zu machen...

EDIT: Also, im StVG finde ich keinerlei Paragraph, der das unrechtmäßige Verändern eines Autos mit einer Strafe belegt, eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit müsste es trotzdem bleiben.

EDIT 2: 





> Wird ein Fahrzeug, dessen Betriebserlaubnis  erloschen ist, im Straßenverkehr in Betrieb gesetzt, ist eine  Ordnungswidrigkeit gemäß §§ 18 Abs.1, 19 Abs.2, 69a Abs.2 Nr.3 StVZO in  Verbindung mit § 24 StVG erfüllt. Unerheblich ist, ob für das veränderte  Fahrzeug eine neue Betriebserlaubnis erteilt werden kann.


 Quelle: http://www.service-recht.de/index.h...ebiete/versicherungsrecht/themen/SKRIPT_S.HTM

Lesenswert ist auf der selben Seite auch 4. a) Die Vorüberlegung


----------



## BlindxDeath (26. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab bei unserem Z4 nun den VSD leergeräumt und zwei Edelstahlrohre durchgezogen. Schön immer von oben gearbeitet und dann sauber zugeschweißt (WIG), sodass man im montierten Zustand keine Schweißnaht o. a. sieht.
> Selbst die Glasfaserdämmung hab ich wieder reingequetscht.
> 
> *duckundweg*


 
das ist auch was feines 
hab mir gerade noch nen M3 e36 Fächerkrümmer für meinen BMW ersteigert  fehlen dann noch Kat und ESD.
Beim Kat hab ich mir auch überlegt den MSD zu bearbeiten.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jop, umso weniger man selbst sagt, umso schneller ists rum
> 
> Wobei ich von den netten Herren den gleichen Respekt verlange, wie die von mir. Ist das nicht der Fall, kann sich mein Ton auch ändern. Aber solange das nicht son Kerl ist, der sich schon beim Guten Tag die Kehle ausm Hals schreit, gibts keine Probleme


 
Respekt.. das ist schwierig, ich unterwerfe mich da lieber quasi.
Gib einer Person ne Uniform und "sonderrechte" da ziehst du als normal Bürger in der Regel die A-Karte


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2013)

Heute der erste Schneefall und die Leute kamen in rauhen Mengen und wollten Winterreifen montiert haben... wie schade das wir keine Zeit hatten. Solche Leute kann ich auf den tot nicht ausstehen... meine Winterreifen sind seit knapp 2 Monaten drauf. Von mir aus können morgen 20cm Schnee liegen...


----------



## dekay55 (26. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> das ist auch was feines
> hab mir gerade noch nen M3 e36 Fächerkrümmer für meinen BMW ersteigert  fehlen dann noch Kat und ESD.
> Beim Kat hab ich mir auch überlegt den MSD zu bearbeiten.


 
Ich hoffe mal du gehst nicht davon aus das es Plug und Play ist, bearbeiten musst du so oder so
Von welchen hast du überhaupt den Fächer vom S50B30 oder vom S50B32 ? Das macht nämlich starke unterschiede was die Lamda aufnahme angeht


----------



## BlindxDeath (26. November 2013)

Der vom 3,2er.
Wieso soll der mist denn nicht passen?


----------



## dekay55 (26. November 2013)

Die ganze M3 Anlage hat nen anderen Rohrdurchmesser, glaub 8mm mehr, deswegen entweder Komplett anlage vom M3 oder basteln.

Was hast für nen Motor drinne M50 oder M52 ? Das macht nämlich auch jetz nochmal nen unterschied.


----------



## BlindxDeath (26. November 2013)

M52.
Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass kat und esd fehlen.


----------



## dekay55 (26. November 2013)

Dann hast glück gehabt, mim M50 hättest dir was überlegen müssen mit der Lambda Sonde. 

Und ich sags dir ja nur im vorraus weil du was von MSD überarbeiten gesagt hast, aber der muss logischerweise auch rausfliegen  Wenn die komplett anlage vom Krümmer bis ESD vom M3 nimmst hast kaum bis kein gebastel, wenn halt irgendwas auserhalb Serie sein soll was nicht fürn M3 bestimmt war, dann hast bisl was zu basteln.


----------



## BlindxDeath (26. November 2013)

Nene..Glück hab ich erst dann, wenn alles ohne Komplikationen unter den Kombi passt 
Hab mich ja im vorfeld informiert.

Msd leerräumen mein ich den msd der mit dem kat in dem Rohr sitzt.
Also...fächerkrümmer, msd und kat in einem Rohr und der esd.

Bin mir auch im klaren, dass die aga mit meinem aktuellen saugrohr nicht viel mehr Leistung bis gar keine bringt.
Nur ist mir mein supersprint racing esd zu laut, ohne abe und der aktuelle krümmer ist irgendwie undicht oder gar gerissen.
Das nehm ich dann zum Anlass, erstmal auf m3 aga umzubauen und das ganze mal abstimmen zulassen mit der ansaugbrücke.

Bremsscheiben und beläge für die.größere Anlage hab ich gestern nacht auch noch bestellt


----------



## dekay55 (26. November 2013)

Ach das meinst du  Das is für mich der Kat weils im ETK so angegeben ist. Ich würd da aber nichts machen, die ganze AGA ist ja so abgestimmt worden. Mit der M3 AGA hast aber auch keine zulassung  Aber klar wenn der kram eh ersetzt werden muss kannst gleich richtig machen. 
Vorm abstimmen aber nich vergessen die Auslässe am Kopf dementsprechend anzupassen damit der größere Querschnitt auch sinn macht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (26. November 2013)

Jau..ist jetzt im Winter kacke, wenn ich auf die belüftung und Heizung angewiesen bin und der Innenraum leicht nach Abgase stinkt im Stadtverkehr.
Und ne 330i bremsanlage kommt vorn auch noch dran, nach nem Jahr hab ich die endlich komplett


----------



## 14Hannes88 (26. November 2013)

Boaaahhh ey ich kotz so ab

Erst vor ein paar Wochen meine Feinabstimmungen an meiner Karre machen lassen und jetzt bahnt sich die zündanlage an... ich könnt hier alles kaputt schlahn. Bei Skandix bezahle ich komplett für Zündspulen und Kerzen über 200... echt mies. Geht zwar vergleichweise noch... aber ende des monats ist man meistens nicht mehr so flüssig


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2013)

So, Versicherung gekündigt und neue beantragt. 

Vom Asstel-Komforttarif zum Asstel-Plustarif. Runter von 1030 €/Jahr auf 830 €/Jahr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> für Zündspulen und Kerzen über 200... echt mies.


 Das ist aber extrem billig! Meist zahlt man doch schon 15-20 für ne Kerze... Und wie soll sich die Zündanlage anbahnen? Fährst du die ganze Zeit schon mit Zündaussetzern rum?


Wenn man beim alten Daimler V12 mit Doppelfunken Spulen für jeden Zylinder (24 Zündkerzen) die Kerzen wechselt sind das mal grade 480€ für Kerzen allein. Außerdem fallen einem nach einer Bank die Arme ab. Man kommt natürlich mitm Akkuschrauber oder Luftknarre nicht hin.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2013)

So ein Volvo hat ja zum Glück nur 5 Kerzen(+-1 bei den unbeliebteren Motoren).

Jetzt kommt der Winter doch mal temperaturmäßig an und die bescheuerten Verkehrsbetriebe können sich immernoch nicht festlegen ob ich nu Dauerparker werden darf oder das Parkhaus doch abgerissen wird.


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> erstmal auf m3 aga umzubauen und das ganze mal abstimmen zulassen mit der ansaugbrücke.


 
Wo lässt du dein Auto abstimmen? Ich werde im Frühling zu RNT fahren, sollen die besten sein für SR20 Motoren von Nissan. Hab mir auch das freiprogrammierbare Steuergerät da gekauft.


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

das mit dem Abstimmen ist ne schwierige Frage..
von SGS-Solutions, hab von dem Betreiber nur gutes gehört.

http://sgs-software-solutions.net/Preisliste.pdf

BBM-Motorsport und FTS-Tuning sind mir die bekannten Chiptuner, aber machen viel VAG.


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2013)

Die Preise sind top, meine Abstimmung kostet 800Euro


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

nur weiß ich nicht, wie das ablaufen wird...
obs fertige datensätze sind oder ob der wagen noch auf den Prüfstand kommt, hab den gerade ne mail geschrieben.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (27. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> nur weiß ich nicht, wie das ablaufen wird... obs fertige datensätze sind oder ob der wagen noch auf den Prüfstand kommt, hab den gerade ne mail geschrieben.



Die 800€ sind schon realistisch, wenn's auf dem Prüfstand gemacht wird. Ist halt zeitaufwendig. Zeit ist halt Geld. Dann ist alles auf DEINEM Motor abgestimmt.


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2013)

Genau die brauchen 2 Tage Zeit und eine Dyno Läufe, danach darf ich mein Auto wieder abholen und mich hoffentlich über deutlich mehr Leistung freuen


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist aber extrem billig! Meist zahlt man doch schon 15-20 für ne Kerze... Und wie soll sich die Zündanlage anbahnen? Fährst du die ganze Zeit schon mit Zündaussetzern rum?
> 
> 
> Wenn man beim alten Daimler V12 mit Doppelfunken Spulen für jeden Zylinder (24 Zündkerzen) die Kerzen wechselt sind das mal grade 480€ für Kerzen allein. Außerdem fallen einem nach einer Bank die Arme ab. Man kommt natürlich mitm Akkuschrauber oder Luftknarre nicht hin.


 
DIe genaue Preisliste ist:


45€ für 4 originale zündkerzen


2x85€ für die Zündspulen


und wenn es mich noch juckt - 65 euro für die beiden zündkabel-verlängerungen auf die anderen beiden zylinder
Das wären dann laut adam riese 280 euronen. Ja mag sein das es noch geht aber vor dem Winter wollt ich eigentlich nicht mehr viel an der Karre rumbasteln. Bei den Volvo´s sollte man im übrigen immer die orginalen Zündkerzen verwenden, selbst wenn man ne leistungssteigerung drin hat.



@Oldstyle: Was heißt hier unbeliebtere Motoren... der B4194T im V40 hat zwar nur 4 zylinder aber dafür zieht er so manchen vergleichbaren VR6 die Hosen aus. Alleine beim Drehmoment machen die meisten VR6 ne schlechte Figur im gegensatz zu dem.


@Riverna: Ich lasse das bei einem Verwandten machen... der hat das glaube ich studiert, wusste garnicht das man soetwas studieren kann. Das einzigste was ich bei mV40 blöd finde ist, dass er dieses beschissene siemens steuergerät drin hat... 
Wenn ich jetzt was bezahlen müsste... wären das in seiner Firma 350-400+individuelle Abstimmung die dann noch oben drauf kommt... pro stunde dann glaube ich 100


Edit: Ja die zündspulen kündigen sich an... so blöd wie es klingt. Die ersten zündspulen hatten ein problem mit der hitze und reißen längsseitig. Da ich noch die ersten drin habe, hatte ich noch relativ glück. Die T4 motoren werden ja vergleichweise ziemlich heiß. Man merkt es vorallem wenn man plötzlich durchbeschleunigen will und man bei etwa 3500-4000 umdrehungen ein ruckeln feststellt. Habe gestern auch gleich mal geschaut wie die aussehen und tatsächlich sind sie gerissen... mies.


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Mit meinem damaligen Alfa hab ich knapp 600mark zahlen müssen für nen Zündkerzenwechsel, weil die das scheis Spezialwerkzeug unter anderem aus Italien bestellen mussten, is auch klasse fürn Zündkerzen wechsel steht das Auto eine Woche in der Werkstatt. Und das richtig beschissene dadran, man ist Hobby Schrauber, hat ne Halle mit Hebebühne und kompletter Werkstatt austattung, und kann die dabischen Zündkerzen nicht selbst wechseln weil kein normaler Zündkerzenschlüssel in die Buchsen reinpasst, scheis Alfa konstruktion. Allgemein mitunter eines der schrecklichsten Autos im Winter, meiner war nen Italien Import und im Winter hier konntest froh sein wenn du überhaupt ins Auto reingekommen bist, und dann musste man beten das die Elektronik Funktioniert.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> @Oldstyle: Was heißt hier unbeliebtere Motoren... der B4194T im V40 hat zwar nur 4 zylinder aber dafür zieht er so manchen vergleichbaren VR6 die Hosen aus. Alleine beim Drehmoment machen die meisten VR6 ne schlechte Figur im gegensatz zu dem.


Ich vergleiche ja nicht mit VR6 sondern mit R5 .


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche ja nicht mit VR6 sondern mit R5 .



Jaaa, die Volvo Fünfzylinder sind schon eine klasse für sich... hätte auch gerne einen. Zum beispiel nen 850 T5R und diesen dann richtig schön aufgebaut. ABer leider werden diese immer seltener und kosten dann auch dementsprechend. Oder der 850R mit 250 turbo-PS standard.... absolut geil


----------



## getsomenuts (27. November 2013)

nur leider Fronti und das geht mal gar nicht!


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> nur leider Fronti und das geht mal gar nicht!



tja... dann bist du noch nie einen aufgebauten 850 oder V70 gefahren die machen echt mega spaß. Da gibt es aber auch noch die 900er serie, das sind alles hecktriebler... die 700er sind glaube ich auch welche. Die 900er werden heute bei vielen volvo-tunern umgebaut und mit nem t5 oder nem R-Motor ausgestattet. Für 1/10tel des geldes schneller als ein porsche oder bmw... das ist schon was.


----------



## getsomenuts (27. November 2013)

doch bin ich und der dreht halt schön über die Vorderräder und schiebt geradeaus...


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

So muss das  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> So muss das
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geiles bild

Volvo 740 T5-R - YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Ja vorallem Geiler Motor


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

Das hier ist auch geil:Volvo 740 V8 - YouTube

Ich finde volvo generell sowas von geil. Das Design mit den kanten und ecken spricht mich einfach an. Desweiteren sind die turbomotoren allererste sahne... der sound von den fünfzylindern ist einfach nur göttlich.


----------



## getsomenuts (27. November 2013)

Sind halt noch gute alte Autos mit Ecken und Kanten! 

Für 5 Zylinder Liebhaber gibts ja auch noch Audi...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. November 2013)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Sind halt noch gute alte Autos mit Ecken und Kanten!
> 
> Für 5 Zylinder Liebhaber gibts ja auch noch Audi...



Gab es denn bei audi soviele 5 zylinder-turbos? Ich kann mich nur an die vielen Sauger erinnern


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Audi Quattro allesamt 5 Zylinder Turbos, Audi 100 und Audi 200 gabs ebenfalls mit 5 Zylinder Turbos. 
Da gabs schon einige, allein im Quattro sinds glaub ich 5 verschiedene 5 Zylinder Turbo Motoren.


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2013)

RS3, TTRS und Urquattro. Das wars glaub ich auch schon...
Der Focus RS hat noch nen 5 Zy. Turbo aber der kommt ja eh von Volvo.


----------



## getsomenuts (27. November 2013)

Also bitte Jungs Audi hat wohl die innigste Beziehung mit dem 5 Zylinder! Angefangen mit dem Audi 100 5E über den Urquattro und Sportquattro sowie dem legendären Audi S1 weiter über den Audi 100, 200, den damaligen Porschekiller Kombi RS2 und die Audi 80 S2 Modelle nicht vergessen und und und... 

10 Ventiler oder 20 Ventiler, Sauger oder Turbo alles dabei... Diesel natürlich auch aber die zähl ich nicht 

Mit den neuen 2,5l fünfendern TTRS, RS3 und Co wurde der Motor ja quasi wiederbelebt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. November 2013)

Audi Quattro S1 Group B Monster 800bhp - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2013)

Geilster Sound ever *-* Obwohls doch nur 750PS sind dachte ich?


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Gibt so einige Autos aus vergangenen Tagen die extrem nett klingen. Nich nur der Audi 
Interessant find ich auch den Mazda 787 mit seinem Hochdrehzahl Wankelmotor. 
Wer mal nen Wankel mit 9000rpm schreien hören will einfach mal nachm 787b suchen


----------



## Seabound (27. November 2013)

Youtube. Klingt nach Furz im Eimer. Immernoch. Da kann kommen, was will. Und das selbst mit der Logitech Z-5500 505 W RMS 5.1 THX.


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

You Made my Day   Ganz ehrlich, das ist das Logitech Z 5500 was nach Furz im Eimer klingt 

Und bitte bitte entschuldige die abwertige bemerkung, aber das Z 5500 ist wirklich recht mies vom Klang her, und diese Watt angaben aehm etwas unrealistisch.


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> You Made my Day   Ganz ehrlich, das ist das Logitech Z 5500 was nach Furz im Eimer klingt



Wollte ich eben schreiben 

Meine Top 3:

1. Audi 5E
2. RB26
3. VR6


----------



## Seabound (27. November 2013)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber nein, es ist immer nur Autosound über Youtube. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet, hat im Vergleich nie ein Original gehört.


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2013)

Kommt aufs Video an. Auf Handycams klingt das klar ********.
Mit nem gescheiten Mikro aber nicht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

So eine rx7 wär nen Traum für mich


----------



## Seabound (27. November 2013)

Ne, find ich nicht. Die VLN und F1 Vids, die ich mit meinem Handy gemacht hab, klingen echt gut. Zumindest auch wieder übers Handy abgespielt. Youtube ist irgendwo immer *******. Aber wir reden ja auch vom Vergleich mit dem Original. Kann ja jeder für sich interpretieren, wie er will.


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Ja mit nem gescheiten Micro aufgenommen wirds schon, das ist naemlich einfach das Problem, so ne aufnahme mit ner GoPro3 und nem guten Micro hast selbst auf Youtube wirklich nen guten klang, vorrausgesetzt ist halt auch das nicht die kleinste komprimierung genutzt wurde. 
Mirco ist halt nicht gleich Micro, selbst der unterschied von Kugelcharakteristik zu Nieren Charakteristik kann schon derbste unterschiede machen. 

BTW Ich kenn den vergleich gut von meinen Aufnahmen und der Realitaet, und es kommt auch auf Youtube an, wie gut deine Internetleitung ist, hast eh nur ne 2mbit leitung wirst du auch niemals in den genuss kommen der besten Qualitaet bei Youtube, lad dir mal die Youtube Streams runter, und du wirst feststellen das du mindestens 3 verschiedene Soundfiles mit 3 verschiedenen Qualitaetsstufen hast  Vermutlich bekommst du nur einfach nicht die beste quali und bei Autovideos faellts auf weil dir der Klang in echt auch vertraut ist.


----------



## Seabound (27. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ) Vermutlich bekommst du nur einfach nicht die beste quali und bei Autovideos faellts auf weil dir der Klang in echt auch vertraut ist.


 
Hä? Bitte in Deutsch!?!


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2013)

Du schaust YT Videos nicht in Top Quali. 
Normalerweise fällt dir das nicht auf ausser bei soundvideos weil du da weisst wie es in echt zu klingen hat.


----------



## Seabound (27. November 2013)

Ok. Aber warum sollte ich die angeblich nicht in Top-Qualität kucken?

EDIT: Ich kuck durchgehend in Full HD


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, liegt im ermessen von Youtube welche Qualitat du letzendlich bekommst, die messen deine Internetleitung und geben dir entsprechend dann die passede Quali, und selbst wenn die höchste Quali hast, da gibts auch nochmal unterschiede. Die Video Files liegen mit 3 verschiedenen Tonspuren vor, einmal als MP3, einmal als AAC, und einmal als Vorbis, d.h selbst wenn du das Video als HD waehlst hast du keinen einfluss drauf welche Tonquali du dann auch bekommst, wie schon gesagt das liegt in ermessen von Youtube. Einer der gründe warum ich mir Youtube Videos eigentlich eher runterlade und dann das passende File anschau.


----------



## Seabound (27. November 2013)

Selbst in der besten Qualität klingt das im Vergleich zum Original einfach nur *******. Ist halt so. Wer Anderes behauptet, hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2013)

Oder schaut in vernünftiger Qualität mit gescheiten Lautsprechern 

Vielleicht fehlt dir beim Video auch das "feeling" tatsächlich daneben zu stehen?


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wer Anderes behauptet, hat keine Ahnung.


 Oder hat gescheites Soundequipment  Gut kommt auch drauf an was man für erwartungen setzt in nen Online Videos, wenn man denkt da es 1-1 klingen muss der wird auch immer entaeuscht.

Ne so drehen wir uns im Kreis, und das thema passt auch eher ins Sound Forum.


----------



## Beam39 (27. November 2013)

Viel wichtiger ist der Sound beim Fahren. Ich ärger mich immer tot wenn da irgendwelche "Soundvideos" gezeigt werden wo sie die Autos im Stand brüllen lassen


----------



## dbilas (27. November 2013)

Naja..
Bin froh das ich auf ein leises Auto umgestiegen bin.

 S40II 2.4l


----------



## norse (27. November 2013)

Was hat er gesagt?  

nee, also am Anfang war ich schon erstaunt, wie leise mein neuer Impreza ist aber .... neee, dass muss sich ändern! Das macht kein Spaß mit der Kiste zu fahren und ihn nicht zu hören!  der Klang ist mit das geilste am Auto.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2013)

Kein/Kaum Lärm im Normalbetrieb und über 3000rpm kann man hören dass der Motor doch was kann. So ist es bei Meinem und so finde ich es prima.


dbilas schrieb:


> S40II 2.4l


Bald müssen wir das hier in "Volvo(und BMW)thread" umbenennen  .


----------



## Sefyu_TR (27. November 2013)

Außer Reihensechszylinder oder V8 kommt mir nichts ins Haus. Weder R4 noch V6 und ganz bestimmt kein VR6 
Vierzylinder-Nähmaschinen klingen einfach kraftlos und hohl.

Merke: Echte Autos werden vom Antrieb *geschoben* - alles andere sind Kutschen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

Endlich ein thread mit richtigen Autos 
Volvo und BMW!

Ich hätte nen r4 in nem Mazda mx5 na und nen r6 in nem e36 anzubieten


----------



## dbilas (27. November 2013)

Der 2.4 von Volvo ist aber auch einfach nur geil.  5 Zylinder mit einer laufruhe ohne auf Power verzichten zu müssen 

Das ganze auch noch mit geartronic...:beer:


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bald müssen wir das hier in "Volvo(und BMW)thread" umbenennen  .


 
Du bist doch Mod, dann mal husch husch und umbenennen


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

@Sefyu
Was sehen meine Augen den da, ein E24 M635CSI. 
 Nett sehr sehr Nett  nen E24 würd mir auch gefallen, vorallem als M635 CSI, und der Sound, auch kein Wunder das Triebwerk is quasi ausm M1 
Reihensechser, 24V DOHC, Einzeldrossel Anlage, 286PS


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @Sefyu
> Was sehen meine Augen den da, ein E24 M635CSI.
> Nett sehr sehr Nett  nen E24 würd mir auch gefallen, vorallem als M635 CSI, und der Sound, auch kein Wunder das Triebwerk is quasi ausm M1
> Reihensechser, 24V DOHC, Einzeldrossel Anlage, 286PS



Mein Plan als 16jähriger sah so aus..
Bundeswehr, da etwas Geld beiseite schaffen und nach dem Wehrdienst nen M635 CSI


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Hehe ne ich bin da bisl realistischer, viel Geld, und ne Halle mit Hebebühne. Dann wirds nen M635CSI, aber damit hab ich auch noch zeit bis ich 40 bin oder aelter, das gibt dann nen schönes Restaurationsobjekt. Bis dahin reicht auch nen scharfgemachter E30 vieleicht auch mal nen E36 

Übrigends war der 635CSI der haerteste konkurent vom Volvo 240 Turbo bei der Tourenwagen Meisterschaft 
Hier zwei schöne Relikte aus vergangenen zeiten 
Volvo 240 Turbo vs BMW 635 CSI at Bathurst 1000, 1985 - YouTube
Volvo 240 Turbo vs BMW 635 CSI at Bathurst 1000, 1985, no 2 - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2013)

dbilas schrieb:


> Das ganze auch noch mit geartronic...:beer:


 Nichts gegen Automatik, aber dass man aktuell die großen Benziner überhaupt nicht mehr ohne bekommt finde ich dann doch fragwürdig.


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

Als 16 jähriger war man halt der Meinung, dass man sich sowas leisten kann


----------



## dbilas (27. November 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Automatik, aber dass man aktuell die großen Benziner überhaupt nicht mehr ohne bekommt finde ich dann doch fragwürdig.


 
Das ist bei Mercedes auch nicht anders. Die Käuferschicht ist eine ganz andere als z.b. 1.4er Maschinen mit 100PS

Hatte immer Autos mit handschaltung aber möchte das geartronic nicht mehr missen


----------



## winner961 (27. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Als 16 jähriger war man halt der Meinung, dass man sich sowas leisten kann


 
Naja Träume soll jeder haben und wenn man dran glaubt erfüllen sie sich auch irgendwann 

Ich würde mir eigentlich nur Vier Autos wünschen  einen E24 635CSI, E30 mit >200 PS, E31 850i oder CSI und einen E34 M5 oder 540i  Und schon bin ich glücklich und natürlich was kleines für den Alltag z.B. einen Fiat 500 TwinAir Cabrio


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Hm gut als ich 16 war, war der auch noch bezahlbar und war nicht sooo selten wie heute  Aber um so schöner eigentlich wenn man heute so nen seltenes Teil hat und der dann auch noch in Top Zustand ist, hat man echt ne gute wertanlage. 

Aber so einige Designs von Paul Bracq  sind einfach klassiker, er hat ja nicht nur BMW´s entworfen, z.b der Benz Pagode stammt auch aus seiner Feder, dann der E21 E24, und ein wenig auch der E26


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

Nen 850i in alpina b12 Optik hatn guter Kumpel..sein Freundschaftspreis war mir noch zu hoch und hab wegen der generellen problematiken beim e31 nen rückzieher gemacht..

Nun ist er in einer finanziell schwierigen.Situation, da muss ich ihn nochmal fragen wegen dem 8er


----------



## winner961 (27. November 2013)

Du brauchst den Achter  ist ein geiles Auto  DAnn komm ich auch zum nächsten Luxx Treff um in anzuschauen  mein Traumauto neben dem E30


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

E30 hab ich mir schon ein paar angeschaut 318i oder 316i und nen 325i.
Beide bei händlern, sind uns beim Preis nicht einig geworden.


----------



## dekay55 (27. November 2013)

Also bitte, wenn E30 dann 325i oder 318iS was anderes würd ich mir nicht mehr antun wollen. Allerdings kost halt nen guter 325er schon gut Geld weil selten und begehrt, nen 316er will ja keiner mehr haben dementsprechend billig, und nen 318er is da recht aehnlich.


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. November 2013)

Den kleinen e30 wollt ich als winterauto haben, 350€ sollte der am Ende auf Winterreifen Kosten, 300€ und mehr nicht wollt ich ausgeben.

Der 325i, sah recht schlimm aus.. 500€ wollt ich zahlen, er wollte 900€ fest haben, konnte er von mir haben, aber ohne diese verschwiegende mängel.

edit:
also die pcgh app ist ja mal voll doof..


----------



## AeroX (27. November 2013)

..ja e30 als cabrio wäre für mich auch irgendwann nochmal begehrenswert. Oder als limousine als M3. Schönes Auto!


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> You Made my Day   Ganz ehrlich, das ist das Logitech Z 5500 was nach Furz im Eimer klingt
> 
> Und bitte bitte entschuldige die abwertige bemerkung, aber das Z 5500 ist wirklich recht mies vom Klang her, und diese Watt angaben aehm etwas unrealistisch.


  Genau das habe ich fast wortwörtlich gedacht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. November 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> ..ja e30 als cabrio wäre für mich auch irgendwann nochmal begehrenswert. Oder als limousine als M3. Schönes Auto!


 
die guten modelle werden leider alle teurer.
Hatte mal übern Kumpel nen weißen 325i (die katlose Version) mit Automatik-Getriebe aus 1. Hand oder 2. Hand zu bekommen..5000€, hab leider zu lange gezögert 
Billige e30's wird es sicher noch länger geben, die sind dann aber leider in einem schlechten zustand, auf die Fraktion konzentrier ich mich seit paar Monaten


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meine Top 3:
> 
> 1. Audi 5E
> *2. RB26*
> 3. VR6


 
Ein RB25DE klingt noch wesentlich geiler, dadurch das es ein Sauger ist verliert er nicht soviel an Sound. Mein Chef hat einen R33 GTST mit RB25DET und ein Freund von mir einen R33 GTS mit dem RB25DE... der GTST kommt trotz besserer Auspuffanlage bei weitem nicht an den Klang ran. Ich persönlich habe noch nie so einen geilen Klang gehört... Ich muss zugeben das ich total auf meinen 4 Zylinder Sound abfahre, durch die Auspuffanlage (Krümmer, Kat, MSD und ESD) klingt das teil echt schön. Nicht einfach nur laut wie man es von den ganzen 4 Zylinder Teilen gewohnt ist, sondern er hat richtig Klang  Kein Vergleich zu meinem Winterauto wo die Auspuffanlage bis auf ESD und Krümmer im Werkszustand ist. 

Da ich mich in den Sommermonaten so an meine farbigen Felgen gewöhnt habe, haben mich die Winterfelgen doch recht schnell angewidert. Also habe ich mal die Reifen abmontiert und die Felgen in "Verkehrsrot" lackiert, kommt auf meinem Handy jedoch viiiiiiiiiiel zu orange rüber. Nun lüften sie über Nacht ab und morgen Abend schmeiß ich die Felgen mal für 30Min bei 80°c in den Backoffen


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. November 2013)

da kannste deinen Backofen gleich in die tonne kloppen, backen würd ich mit dem nicht mehr


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Außer Reihensechszylinder oder V8 kommt mir nichts ins Haus. Weder R4 noch V6 und ganz bestimmt kein VR6
> Vierzylinder-Nähmaschinen klingen einfach kraftlos und hohl.
> 
> Merke: Echte Autos werden vom Antrieb *geschoben* - alles andere sind Kutschen.



Das halte ich für einen Gerücht... schonmal die Vierzylinder Red/whiteblocks von Volvo gesehen??? Die schieben an... das kann ich dir sagen.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> die guten modelle werden leider alle teurer.
> Hatte mal übern Kumpel nen weißen 325i (die katlose Version) mit Automatik-Getriebe aus 1. Hand oder 2. Hand zu bekommen..5000€, hab leider zu lange gezögert
> Billige e30's wird es sicher noch länger geben, die sind dann aber leider in einem schlechten zustand, auf die Fraktion konzentrier ich mich seit paar Monaten


 
Sei froh das ihn nicht genommen hast, da wärst mit den Steuern deines Lebens nicht mehr froh geworden, und dann auch noch Automatik  5k is schon nen happiger preis, dann muss aber alles stimmen und der Automat drückt auch nochmal den Preis. 

Nunja billige E30 bekommst schon noch, aber das sind allesamt kisten die man eher schlachten würde als irgendwas draus zu machen. Grad im Preisbereich um die 500€ bekommst eigentlich nur noch schlachter oder karren die du 2-3 monate fährst mit glück ohne das sie auseinander fallen. Oder halt wirklich was sau unbeliebtes, nen 316i viertürer, NFL, M40 Motor, Buchhalteraustattung,
Ganz ehrlich als Winterkarre würd ich eher nen E36 suchen, da kannst evt auch noch nachm Winter paar ersatzteile für deinen rausholen und die Karre in die Presse stecken. 

@AeroX joar so nen Cabi oder nen M3 sind schon feine geschichte, oder nen M3 Cabrio. Nur die werden so langsam auch immer seltener, für was richtig gutes zahlst bei nem Cabi ja schon gut und gerne mal 6000-7000€ und nen M3 im guten Zustand würd ich erst ab 15000€ anfangen. Jetz fängts ja auch an das die ersten E30 als Oldtimer eingestuft werden.


@Hannes er spielte mit der Aussage nicht auf die Motoren drauf an, sondern aufs Antriebskonzept, Hecktriebler schieben, Frontriebler ziehen. 

Is aber auch wieder geschmack, ich kann mich auch nicht wirklich mit Fronttrieblern abfinden, auch wenn ich schon einige hatte, so richtig ernsthaft Spass wie mim Hecktriebler gabs bei mir nur im 1er GTI, aber die kiste war eh alles andere als normal


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> da kannste deinen Backofen gleich in die tonne kloppen, backen würd ich mit dem nicht mehr


 
Was soll da schon groß passieren, hab sie doch 24 Stunden ablüften lassen


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Was nich bedeutet das sie nicht ausdünsten im Backofen, willst ja die Farbe trocknen und nicht einbrennen nehm ich an. 
Wobei das eigentlich echt nich so kritisch sein sollte, dürfte ja Lack auf Wasserbasis sein. Viel schlimmer ist Elektronik im Backofen zu backen, da entstehen ausgasungen die ziemlich Krebserregend und Giftig sind. 

Aber noch besser ist eigenlich so ne Höhensonne, die backt jede Felge in kurzer zeit trocken und kost nicht die Welt


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. November 2013)

Der wagen gehört tino und da sollte alles stimmen, den e30 hätte ich mir weggestellt. Zum rumeiern ist automatik genau das richtige.
Und hätte nur noch 3 jahre bis zur h-zulassung.

Ich hab mit all dem kein stress, entweder ich find auf meine verschrobene art und Weise nen einigermaßen guten e30 für 1000€ oder nicht


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

ach etwa dem Herrn Trümer seiner ?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Der wagen gehört tino und da sollte alles stimmen, den e30 hätte ich mir weggestellt. Zum rumeiern ist automatik genau das richtige.
> Und hätte nur noch 3 jahre bis zur h-zulassung.
> 
> Ich hab mit all dem kein stress, entweder ich find auf meine verschrobene art und Weise nen einigermaßen guten e30 für 1000€ oder nicht



Ja so ein automatik für den Daily Drive ist schon was feines. Früher habe ich automatik-Fahrer verspottet und jetzt wöllte ich auch gern einen haben. Am geilsten fand ich bis jetzt den Omega V6 von 2001 mit der 2.6er maschine. Der fuhr sich wie ein alter ami. Ja ja, ich weiß... der omega ist ne übelste rostlaube und bei jeder reparatur (wenn man nicht gerade selbst handwerklich begabt ist) macht einen arm... aber so zum rum cruisen auf arbeit oder für die täglichen fahrten wäre der schon sehr bequem.


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> ach etwa dem Herrn Trümer seiner ?



Ja..irgendwann vor paar jahren hat er den aus ner auktion hier aus der umgebung.
Hat etwas an dem wagen gemacht und dann stand er irgendwo rum.
Der sollte dann doch nicht verkauft werden.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Aber bitte keine fast 30 jahre alte Automatik  gut bin ohnehin kein Automatik fan, aber wenns nur zum Cruisen ist würd ich sogar nach nem ETA schauen, da kannst auch schaltfaul fahren. 

Nen Omega, also den einzigsten Omega den ich mir anschaffen würde wäre nen Lotus Omega, der gefällt mir sogar richtig gut, und klein bisl am Dampfrad gedreht Ladedruck auf 0.8bar zack sind 400PS da und das ding ist nen wahrer Wolf im Schafspelz.


@BlindxDeath hätte mich irgendwie aber auch gewundert wenn Tino den verkauft, wobei ich auch mal so gerüchte gehört hab, aber darüber sag ich jetz nix weil ich Mod im E30Talk bin und kein bock hab das ich auslöser eines erneuten streits zwischen Tino und unserem Admin bin.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein RB25DE klingt noch wesentlich geiler, dadurch das es ein Sauger ist verliert er nicht soviel an Sound. Mein Chef hat einen R33 GTST mit RB25DET und ein Freund von mir einen R33 GTS mit dem RB25DE... der GTST kommt trotz besserer Auspuffanlage bei weitem nicht an den Klang ran.



Worauf ich total stehe ist dieses Turbopfeifen  
Gerade wenn bei dem was anner Ansaugung gemacht wurde und Ladedrruck bissl oben ist dann bekomm ich bei dem Luftzischen nen "Ohrgasmus" 

Das hier meine ich zB: ... Edit: Ach egal ich find das Video nicht.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Aber bitte keine fast 30 jahre alte Automatik  gut bin ohnehin kein Automatik fan, aber wenns nur zum Cruisen ist würd ich sogar nach nem ETA schauen, da kannst auch schaltfaul fahren.
> 
> Nen Omega, also den einzigsten Omega den ich mir anschaffen würde wäre nen Lotus Omega, der gefällt mir sogar richtig gut, und klein bisl am Dampfrad gedreht Ladedruck auf 0.8bar zack sind 400PS da und das ding ist nen wahrer Wolf im Schafspelz.
> 
> ...


 

Nur an der Verstellschraube drehen... ich weiß nicht. Da geht der motor schneller über den Jordan als man denken kann.

@ Watercooled: Das ist bei meinem auch so... meiner hat einen Ladedruck von 1,3-1,4 bar und wenn die last wegfällt hört man den richtig schön zischen.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

Also das BOV meinte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also das BOV meinte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht



Du meinst doch das wastegate oder etwa nicht??? Da hast du doch... zumindest an meinem turbo... ein gestänge.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Naja solangs nur 0.2bar mehr sind, der Motor hält das aus, und die 2 T25 Lader auch. Mein Arbeitskollege fuhr 4 jahre so rum und der hat das ding nicht grad schonend gefahren. Das ist ähnlich wie beim C20LET Phase 1 macht im grunde auch nicht mehr als den Ladedruck anzuheben, was nur ganz wenige wissen, die Opel Vectra B Turbos welche Autobahnpolizei früher hatte, hatten allesamt nen Dampfrad und konnten bei bedarf hochgedreht werden, bis zu 300PS allerdings die nicht dauerhaft und Standfest.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Naja solangs nur 0.2bar mehr sind, der Motor hält das aus, und die 2 T25 Lader auch. Mein Arbeitskollege fuhr 4 jahre so rum und der hat das ding nicht grad schonend gefahren. Das ist ähnlich wie beim C20LET Phase 1 macht im grunde auch nicht mehr als den Ladedruck anzuheben, was nur ganz wenige wissen, die Opel Vectra B Turbos welche Autobahnpolizei früher hatte, hatten allesamt nen Dampfrad und konnten bei bedarf hochgedreht werden, bis zu 300PS allerdings die nicht dauerhaft und Standfest.



ja 0,2 bar gehen vielleicht noch... aber wenn dadurch etwas am tubo kaputt gehen sollte zieht er meistens noch irgendetwas mit in den tod. Der lotus omega war doch der einzigste mit turbo oder? Mal abgesehen von den Dieseln. Der mit turbo... war das der mit dem corvette motor? Da gab es doch mal einen.

Desweiteren gibt es ja auch einige Sauger (?) wie den 1.8er Honda Civic aero deck mit VTEC... der hat nur ne Druckdose. Kann man bei dem auch leistung dadruch steigern??????????


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Du meinst doch das wastegate oder etwa nicht??? Da hast du doch... zumindest an meinem turbo... ein gestänge.



Nein. Das ist zwar jetzt nicht das Video das ich meinte aber da hört mans auch ganz gut.
Achtw auf die supra ab 1:05 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD-mZvQLCmM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

hmm komisch egal... aufjedenfall würde ich es bedenklich finden. Lieber eine ordentliche Software-abstimmung als so eine Murks-lösung.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> ja 0,2 bar gehen vielleicht noch... aber wenn dadurch etwas am tubo kaputt gehen sollte zieht er meistens noch irgendetwas mit in den tod. Der lotus omega war doch der einzigste mit turbo oder? Mal abgesehen von den Dieseln. Der mit turbo... war das der mit dem corvette motor? Da gab es doch mal einen.
> 
> Desweiteren gibt es ja auch einige Sauger (?) wie den 1.8er Honda Civic aero deck mit VTEC... der hat nur ne Druckdose. Kann man bei dem auch leistung dadruch steigern??????????


 
Halt nur verwechselt du was, der Lotus Omega hat nen C30XE Sauger der von Lotus auf Turbo umgebaut wurde. Opel selbst hat den C20LET gehabt, der war im Vectra, Calibra verbaut, dann den nachfolger den Z20LET der im Astra G, Vectra C, Zafira und den OPC Modellen verbaut ist. Und dann halt die ganzen neuen Opels mit Turbo motor. Die einzig guten waren eben der ausm Lotus Omega, und die C20LET unter anderem weil die von Cossworth aufgebaut wurden, und so einige feinheit hat, wie Mahle Schmiedekolben z.b 
Bassierend übrigends auf dem GSI Motor dem C20XE der ohnehin schon nen guter Motor war. 

Das was du mit Corvett Motor meinst, das war ein Umbau von Artz genannt Cordett, war ne Kadett Hülle auf nem Corvette Fahrgestellt 

Was mit dem Honda is, keine ahnung, Turbo´s sind nicht ganz mein fachgebiet


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibt es ja auch einige Sauger (?) wie den 1.8er Honda Civic aero deck mit VTEC... der hat nur ne Druckdose. Kann man bei dem auch leistung dadruch steigern??????????


 
VTEC ...
im Grunde hast du im Motor 2 Nockenwellenprofile und das ist eine variable Nockenwellenvertellung wie Vanos bei BMW
Ab einem bestimmten Öldruck und andere Umstände (vermutlich hat deine Druckdose was damit zu tun) wird auf ein anderes Nockenwellenprofil geschaltet.
ganz grob erklärt.
Hat einfach den vorteil, dass du unter xxxx rpm recht ruhig und sparsam fahren kannst und ab einer bestimmten drehzahl haste etwas bums unter der haube.

Mein kleiner Bruder fährt nen Civic Type R mit i-VTEC, vtec ist schon was feines.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Moment nen Vtec Sauger hat doch garkeine Druckdose in dem sinne, das wird zwar in der tat durch den Öldruck und das ECU gesteuert, aber dafür gibts ausen definitiv keine Druckdose. Die druckdose beim Sauger ist was vollkommen anderes, das hat mit dem Ansaugtrakt und dem CAI zu tun, wenn das Vtec aktiviert, öffnet die "Druckdose" nen Resonator, drum klingts auch so abartig wenn das Vtec greift.


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. November 2013)

oder so.. konnte mit dem begriff "druckdose" nichts anfangen.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Aber apropo Druckdose und Wastegate, mal ein kleines Ratebildchen von einem der spezis der wollte das ich sein Auto mal durchchecke weils nicht so faehrt wie es soll. 
( ich möchte hier betonen, das ich extra Reisetabletten geschluckt hab damit ich beim anblick des Autos mir nicht schlecht wird und ich nich kotzen muss ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde den Fehler


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

Unterhalb vom Sicherungskasten ist irgendwas aufgebrochen?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (28. November 2013)

Nee du ich stehe weder auf Turbo noch auf Vierzylinder und Frontantrieb schon gar nicht ... Ich brauch einen Reihensechszylinder oder einen V8 und Handschaltung ... Automatik in den Oberklassen oder bei nem Diesel vielleicht aber niemals bei einem Benziner ...


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

@Watercooler nene es geht um ne Technische Veraenderung welche die Druckdose und den Wastegate betrifft. Hintergrund er liebt das zischen so  ( Fast and Furios kiddi... )  und hat extra was gemacht damit er erstens zischt und zweitens auch noch verdammt laut, aber extremst ungesund für Motor und Turbo ist. Normalerweise nen Turbo mit Wastegate zischt nicht, und wenn dann leise, den das Wastegate öffnet wenn der Ladedruck zu hoch wird, dadurch werden die Abgase um den Turbo geleitet, und der kann Turbo folglich auch kein Druck mehr aufbauen bzw der Ladedruck sinkt. Davor wurde es mit nem POV gemacht das ab nem gewissen druck einfach den überdruck ablaesst was das zischen verursacht. Turbos mit Wastegate haben das POV auch noch als letzte schutzmassnahme wenn das Wastegate verreckt ( was nicht selten passiert durch die extrem Thermische belastung ) 
Aber das Bild beinhaltet noch viel mehr Fehler an dem ganzen Motor, das kommt davon wenn ein möchtegern sich über Nacht sagt, so jetz werde ich Tuner und motz mein Motor auf 

@Sefyu ja seh ich recht aehnlich, drum find ich es schade das die meisten E31 als Automatik verkauft wurden und nen Schalter besonders noch als CSI extremst selten sind. Könnt so nen klasse Auto sein, aber nein da muss ja ne Automatik rein.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @Watercooler nene es geht um ne Technische Veraenderung welche die Druckdose und den Wastegate betrifft. Hintergrund er liebt das zischen so  ( Fast and Furios kiddi... )  und hat extra was gemacht damit er erstens zischt und zweitens auch noch verdammt laut, aber extremst ungesund für Motor und Turbo ist. Normalerweise nen Turbo mit Wastegate zischt nicht, und wenn dann leise, den das Wastegate öffnet wenn der Ladedruck zu hoch wird, dadurch werden die Abgase um den Turbo geleitet, und der kann Turbo folglich auch kein Druck mehr aufbauen bzw der Ladedruck sinkt. Davor wurde es mit nem POV gemacht das ab nem gewissen druck einfach den überdruck ablaesst was das zischen verursacht. Turbos mit Wastegate haben das POV auch noch als letzte schutzmassnahme wenn das Wastegate verreckt ( was nicht selten passiert durch die extrem Thermische belastung )
> 
> @Sefyu ja seh ich recht aehnlich, drum find ich es schade das die meisten E31 als Automatik verkauft wurden und nen Schalter besonders noch als CSI extremst selten sind. Könnt so nen klasse Auto sein, aber nein da muss ja ne Automatik rein.


 
Naja dekay es soll ja auch ein GT sein aber es gibt auch welche mit Schalter wenn ich mich irre auch mit dem V12 ohne das CSI Kürzel. Ich würde mir später auch gerne einen E31 holen ist einfach ein tolles auto


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Ich weis es doch, das Sportliche Design irritiert. Und ich weis auch das es 840er und 850er sowie 850CSI als Schalter gab, aber eben selten denn Schaltgetriebe war ein extra, Serienmaessig wurden die mit Automatik ausgeliefert, zumindest jene nach 94 meines wissens.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

Ja da hast du recht und die wenigen Schalter haben immer sehr viele Kilometer runter


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Jap, darüber hatten wir es ja schonmal  

So zurück zum Ratespiel an die Turbogeilen hier, noch ein Hinweis, es hat was mit einem Schlauch zu tun  Ich weis das is sau gemein wenn man den Z20LET nicht kennt

PS : Als belohnung für das Ratespiel werde ich KEIN Bild von dem kompletten Auto posten, wenns nicht gelöst wird, verdamme ich euch mit Augenkrebs und zeig nen Bild von dem gesammten Auto


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

Zeig den Hobel einfach.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Das machts nicht besser  Ich hab mal 2 stellen makiert, vieleicht faellts einfacher, falls überhaupt grad irgendeiner der KFZ´ler oder Turbofans hier ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das machts nicht besser  Ich hab mal 2 stellen makiert, vieleicht faellts einfacher, falls überhaupt grad irgendeiner der KFZ´ler oder Turbofans hier ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja bis auf den Lack und die Rückleuchten sieht der doch ganz ok aus


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Man erkennt leider auf den Bildern nicht das die ganze karre verhunzt ist. 
Bsp Frontschürtze, halterungen an der Seite sind ausgerissen, wurde mittels Bauschaum an die Karosse geklebt, Heckschürze gleiches Spiel. Seitenschweller sind zerbrochen und abgefallen.
Frontscheinwerfer hat er modifiziert und 6 LEDs in einer reihe mittels Heiskleber reingeklebt um im dunkeln wenigst ein wenig Audi look zu haben.
Frontscheibe etwas mitlackiert, Seitenleisten und alle Zierleisten wurden herzlos abgebaut und dabei zerrissen so das garnix mehr passt. Einarmwischer der eigentlich keiner ist, der komplette Innenraum verhunzt und saemmtliche Halter beim zerlegen zerissen und halbherzig alles wieder mittels heiskleber zusammengeklebt. Man muss dazu sagen, der jung hat die karre selbst lackiert und dabei den wagen komplett verhunzt. Der Lack ist der brüller 150€ pro Liter, nur hat er immer nen Liter Pi mal Daumen mit Flakes gemischt, so das der Lack vorne total anders rüberkommt als hinten, von den ganzen extremen Rotznasen mal abgesehen. Was den ohnehin haesslichen Lack noch viel haesslicher macht. 
Und dann die ganzen Technischen Feinheiten


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2013)

Oha, da werden Erinnerungen an die Jugend wach. Diese billig-Baumarkt-Lexus-Rückleuchten haben wir nachts grundsätzlich eingekickt, wenn wir dran vorbei gekommen sind. Das Plastikzeugs hat nix ausgehalten.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Oha, da werden Erinnerungen an die Jugend wach. Diese billig-Baumarkt-Lexus-Rückleuchten haben wir nachts grundsätzlich eingekickt, wenn wir dran vorbei gekommen sind. Das Plastikzeugs hat nix ausgehalten.


 
Aber genau um sowas zu tun hat man seine Jugend  vielleicht begehe ich auh noch einen Tuning Sünde


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Aber genau um sowas zu tun hat man seine Jugend  vielleicht begehe ich auh noch einen Tuning Sünde



Und die wäre?


----------



## GPHENOM (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das machts nicht besser  Ich hab mal 2 stellen makiert, vieleicht faellts einfacher, falls überhaupt grad irgendeiner der KFZ´ler oder Turbofans hier ist



Hat er etwa das SUV abgeklemmt und den losen Schlauch mit einem Kabelbinder zu gemacht? :O

Wenn das ganze Auto nicht so sch**** wär, würde mir der Motor sogar leid tun


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Schlimmer  das SUV sollte ja bleiben damit er richtig laut zischt  Aber der ansatz ist wirklich sehr gut, aufmerksam beobachtet


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Und die wäre?


 
Mal abwarten dauert noch ein wenig


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

So ich löse mal auf, also hintergrund der geschichte, er ist zu mir  gekommen und meinte der wagen hat nemmer die Leistung wie früher,  auserdem verbrennt er sau viel Öl, so ca 5 liter auf 20km ....... aber das sah ich schon an der Nebelschwarte die er hinter sich herzog und die erst nach gefühlten 10 minuten verschwunden war 

Also mal nachgeschaut, beim ersten Blick hab ich mich gewundert, beim zweiten Blick war mir alles klar. 
Der  Typ hat den Überdruckschlauch der an die Druckdose vom  Wastegate geht mit Kabelbinder zugedrückt und so das Wastegate auser  Funktion gesetzt, damit das Notfall SUV den überdruck ablaesst und der  Wagen das aus Fast and Furios bekannte zischen hat, blöde nur das es  extreme Nachteile mit sich bringt, vorallem wenn der Turbolader dafür  garnicht ausgelegt ist. Und vorallem baut der Turbo so etwas zu viel  druck auf für den Motor, was sich auch bestaetigte mit seiner Aussage  das der Wagen mal abging wie sau, wenn das SUV dann aufgeht zischts  natürlich abartig laut und der Turbolader dreht kurzzeitig extrem hoch  weil der gegendruck fehlt, das alles hat dann dazu geführt das erstens,  Der Turbolader kaputt ging und dadurch Öl in die Ansauge gedrückt hat  wie verrückt, Da durch den viel zu hohen Ladedruck quasi die ZKD  verbrannt ist, und nicht nur die, Kolbenringe sind grad so zerbrösselt,  er hatte ne Wahnsinnskompression von 3-4bar pro Zylinder, das hat  wiederum dazu geführt das er sich die Nockenwelle, die Kurbelwelle und  alle Lager geschrottet hat, denn es hat sich sau viel Benzin ins Öl  gedrückt durch die defekten Kolbenringe und das Öl hat nix mehr  geschmiert, das hat auch sein teil dazu beigetragen das der Turbo  entgültig nen heftigen Lagerschaden bekommen hat. Die Lambda sonden sind  verreckt durch das unverbrannte Öl, die Kats sind dadurch auch  verreckt.  Im grunde hat er sich durch die Aktion den kompletten Antrieb  geschrottet

Und   das alles nur weil der Typ null plan von nix hatte und zu viel Fast and  Furios geschaut hat, und er ist netmal auf die Idee gekommen das was  grundlegend kaputt sein muss wenn der Wagen 5 Liter Öl auf 20km !  frisst. Tja da waren die traenen groß, vorallem weil der volltrottel  schon nen Austausch Motor drinne hatte, den ersten hat er sich  geschrottet weil nen kumpel von ihm beim Zahnriemenwechsel vergessen hat  den Motor auf OT zu setzen, wenn man das nicht macht küssen die Kolben  die Ventile meistens, wenns ganz beschissen laeuft wie bei ihm, reißen  die Ventile ab und schlagen nen Loch in den Kolben rein und oder  zerreisen die Pleul die wiederum auch gern mal durch die Ölwanne sich  verabschieden, alternativ wenns sau stabile Pleul sind verbiegts die  Kurbelwelle und drückt die innerreien vom Motor durch die Ölwanne auf  die Strasse


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

Mein Gott was ist denn das für einer?


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten dauert noch ein wenig



Wenn so weit is, sag bescheid


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

Dann kann ich mir schon hier Schläge abholen


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mein Gott was ist denn das für einer?


 
Man nennt solche Leute "talentfrei" 

...lustige Geschichte.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

Kennt da jemand viele solcher Leute ? Oder gibt's solche idioten wirklich öfter ?


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

Ich kenne einen der sein Auto immer lustig "repariert" aber so einen wie hier im Thread nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Einer der bekannten Mcdonald´s Prolls, oder auch Dorftrottel genannt, was wirklich passt den das war wirklich einer vom Dorf  
Wie gesagt zuviel F&F geschaut und sich eingebildet er macht einen auf Autoschrauber und Tuner. Problem war wohl das er wirklich nen erfolgserlebniss hatte, durchs lahmlegen vom Wastegate hatte der tatsaechlich auch mehr Leistung, und dadurch das auch noch billig Chip Tuning verbaut war ist das garnicht aufgefallen, normalerweise haette der Motor eigentlich ins Notlaufprogramm gehen müssen und alle möglichen Fehler in den Fehlerspeicher schreiben müssen, aber das billige Schrott Tuning manipuliert halt den ganzen mist so das halt keine Fehler registriert werden.

Ansonst joar ich kenn noch mehr solcher pannenleute, aber auch nicht so extrem. Das beschraenkte sich meist auf totales unwissen


----------



## Verminaard (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler



Es ist ein Opel 


Aber die ganze Story hast du erfunden oder?
So schoen sie auch zu lesen ist.


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

Da stimme ich zu ich halte von Chiptuning auch relativ wenig außer zur Optimierung und wenn man es professionell machen lässr


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist zwar jetzt nicht das Video das ich meinte aber da hört mans auch ganz gut.
> Achtw auf die supra ab 1:05 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD-mZvQLCmM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Das ist das Geräusch wenn der Turbo anfängt Druck aufzubauen. Ein wirklich schönes Geräusch... das mit dem DET und DE war auch rein auf den Sound vom Motor bezogen, da klingt der DE deutlich besser da ein Turbo immer auch Sound schluckt. Keine Frage wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Turbo und einem Sauger hätte würde ich meistens den Turbo nehmen. Ausser bei kleinen und leichten Autos, da gefällt mir ein Drehzahl freudiger Sauger wieder rum besser. Skyline z.B. geht ohne Turbo gar nicht, ein Civic oder mein NX würde mir mit Turbo wenig gefallen. 



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> oder so.. konnte mit dem begriff "druckdose" nichts anfangen.



Die Druckdose reguliert deinen Ladedruck, ohne eine Druckdose würde sich ein Turbo zu tode drehen. Die Druckdose ist über eine Metallstange mit dem Turbolader verbunden, dieser öffnet und schließt bypass.



Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Nee du ich stehe weder auf Turbo noch auf Vierzylinder und Frontantrieb schon gar nicht ... Ich brauch einen Reihensechszylinder oder einen V8 und Handschaltung ... Automatik in den Oberklassen oder bei nem Diesel vielleicht aber niemals bei einem Benziner ...



Was fährst du für ein Auto?


----------



## winner961 (28. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist das Geräusch wenn der Turbo anfängt Druck aufzubauen. Ein wirklich schönes Geräusch... das mit dem DET und DE war auch rein auf den Sound vom Motor bezogen, da klingt der DE deutlich besser da ein Turbo immer auch Sound schluckt. Keine Frage wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Turbo und einem Sauger hätte würde ich meistens den Turbo nehmen. Ausser bei kleinen und leichten Autos, da gefällt mir ein Drehzahl freudiger Sauger wieder rum besser. Skyline z.B. geht ohne Turbo gar nicht, ein Civic oder mein NX würde mir mit Turbo wenig gefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Rivera das Auto das erfährt wird wahrscheinlich der M635CSi von dem Bild sein


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist das Geräusch wenn der Turbo anfängt Druck aufzubauen. Ein wirklich schönes Geräusch... das mit dem DET und DE war auch rein auf den Sound vom Motor bezogen, da klingt der DE deutlich besser da ein Turbo immer auch Sound schluckt. Keine Frage wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einem Turbo und einem Sauger hätte würde ich meistens den Turbo nehmen. Ausser bei kleinen und leichten Autos, da gefällt mir ein Drehzahl freudiger Sauger wieder rum besser. Skyline z.B. geht ohne Turbo gar nicht, ein Civic oder mein NX würde mir mit Turbo wenig gefallen.



Ach so war das gemeint. Nun gut da hast du recht. 
Dennoch gefällt mir das Laderpfeifen sehr 

Bei meinem VTS würde ich mir auch manchmal einen Turbo wünschen.
Gerade bei den eisigen Temperaturen ist zügiges fahren kaum möglich da ich ihn nicht so sehr drehen will wenn er kalt ist und er unterhalb von 4k so viel Power hat wie eine Dose Thunfisch...


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Die ist NICHT erfunden .... sonst haette ich kaum das Bild von dem abgedrückten schlauch  Auserdem nen weiteres Indiz dafür das ich das nicht erfunden habe, man beachte den Luftschlauch von LLK zur Ansaugbrücke, der ist Zusammengedrückt, das passiert aus folgendem grund. beim Z20LET sitzt das SUV am Turbolader, kurz gesagt überdruck wird direkt am Turbo abgeblasen, wenn jetz der Motor relativ hoch dreht und auf einmal der Druck wegfaellt gibts einen unterdruck an der Ansaugbrücke weil der Motor ja luft reinsaugt, und das hat den Schlauch zusammengedrückt  Drum ist beim Saugmotor der schlauch zwischen Ansauge und LMM immer verstaerkt das der unterdruck den nicht zusammenziehen kann, daher auch die bezeichnung Faltenbalg für den Schlauch. Da ja beim Turbo eigentlich überdruck herscht gibts das so nicht, sondern nur zwischen Luftfilter und Ansaugseite Turbolader wo man eben nen unterdruck hat.

Ach eines hab ich ja ganz vergessen, man beachte mal den Ölschlauch der an den Zylinderkopf geht   der hatte auch nur noch den halben durchmesser weil der total zerdrückt war.


----------



## GPHENOM (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Schlimmer  das SUV sollte ja bleiben damit er richtig laut zischt  Aber der ansatz ist wirklich sehr gut, aufmerksam beobachtet



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat er ja den Schlauch der von der Ansaugbrücke kommt durchgeschnitten... Also wird der Verdichterkreislauf nicht mehr kurzgeschlossen und der Überdruck der dadurch entsteht wird über das Wastegate abgeblasen oder? Und natürlich wird das Turbinenrad stark abgestoppt.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Nene das Wastegate blaesst nix ab, Das Wastegate ist der Bypass, wenn das aufgeht werden die abgase nicht durch den Turbo sondern um den turbo geleitet so das der nicht mehr angetrieben wird, so wird der Ladedruck reguliert, das ganze geht natürlich durch überdruck, Zuviel druck im Ansaugtrakt wird über den schlauch auf die Druckdose geleitet welche dann das Wastegate öffnet bis der druck wieder ausreichend abgefallen ist. Nur wie gesagt Wastegate´s sind sehr anfaellig weil sie direkt im Abgassstrom sitzen und ernormer thermischer belastung ausgesetzt sind, deswegen gibts immer nen notfall SUV oder PopOff Ventil genannt das im falle das eben das Wastegate ausfaellt der überdrück trotzdem abgelassen werden kann, und nur so erreicht man eben das zischen, nur übers Wastegate hast du kein zischen weil ja kein druck abgelassen wird oder nur geringstfügig. Achja und ohne Wastegate passiert genau das Gegenteil die Laderraeder werden nicht gestoppt, sondern sie drehen sogar noch höher weil der gegendruck auf einmal fehlt, was zum überdrehen führen kann. 

Der hat den schlauch auch nicht durchgeschnitten ( wegem tüv ) sondern einfach nur zusammengeknickt und mit nem Kabelbinder abgedrückt.

@Riverna kleine verbesserung, die Druckdose betaetigt nur das Ventil bzw Wastegate. Druckdosen haben nicht zwingend was mit Turbos zu tun, z.b Klappenauspuff Systeme das wird auch nur durch ne Druckdose reguliert, oder eben beim Vtec der Resonator


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2013)

Hä wenn die Druckdose am Wastegate nicht angesteuert wird(Unter oder Überdruck je nachdem) geht das Wastegate doch immer voll auf. Hab ich zumindest noch nie anders gesehen. Das ist ja grade die Sicherheit, dass wenn der Schlauch kaputt geht, der Turbo immernur minimalen Ladedruck aufbaut. Außer Kraft setzen kann man das eigendlich nur, wenn man die Druckdose direkt mit der Unter oder Überdruckpumpe verbindet oder über die Einstellschraube/Mutter.

Mag sein, dass es bei dem Opel anders ist aber ich glaub eher das er das Wastegate einfach über die Einstellung zugedreht hat. Das Gewinde ist ja meist lang genug.

Und hätte er an der Elektronik nicht rumgespielt, war das nur gutgegangen bis er einmal beschleunigt hätte.  Dann heists 80km/h Notlauf Power. Nen typischer Trottel halt.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Rivera das Auto das erfährt wird wahrscheinlich der M635CSi von dem Bild sein


 
Das würde mich nach den großen Tönen schon ein wenig enttäuschen, klar es ist ein schönes Auto... aber ich dachte da kommt jetzt mords das Geschoss.


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hä wenn die Druckdose am Wastegate nicht angesteuert wird(Unter oder Überdruck je nachdem) geht das Wastegate doch immer voll auf. Hab ich zumindest noch nie anders gesehen. Das ist ja grade die Sicherheit, dass wenn der Schlauch kaputt geht, der Turbo immernur minimalen Ladedruck aufbaut. Außer Kraft setzen kann man das eigendlich nur, wenn man die Druckdose direkt mit der Unter oder Überdruckpumpe verbindet oder über die Einstellschraube/Mutter.
> 
> Mag sein, dass es bei dem Opel anders ist aber ich glaub eher das er das Wastegate einfach über die Einstellung zugedreht hat. Das Gewinde ist ja meist lang genug.
> 
> Und hätte er an der Elektronik nicht rumgespielt, war das nur gutgegangen bis er einmal beschleunigt hätte.  Dann heists 80km/h Notlauf Power. Nen typischer Trottel halt.


 
Frag mich bitte nicht aber das würde erklaeren warum der Z20LET auch noch nen Notfall SUV hat, damit hat er ja auch die sicherheit wenn das Wastegate versagt das der überdruck abgeblasen wird, und im regelfall haette ja dann auch sofort die Elektronik in Notlauf gehen müssen was wiederum größere schaeden verhindert. Aber der Z20LET ist sowieso ne Fehlkonstruktion von Opel. Natürlich macht deine erklaerung auch sinn, aber nicht zu vergessen wir reden hier von nem Opel ECOTEC Motor   Und was noch dafür spricht, er wusste netmal wie das Wastegate oder die Druckdose überhaupt aussieht, er hat die Anleitung irgendwo im Internet gelesen gehabt ....


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2013)

Hehe, ja mit Opel hab ich nicht viel zu tun, eher gesagt ich hab bis jetzt erst 1 mal an einem geschraubt. Opel baut ja keine Turbos, die verwenden die gleichen, wie Daimler, BMW, VAG und co. Und da hab ich es bis jetzt halt noch nicht anders gesehen. Aber ich sag immer:"Behaubte nie, dass es das nicht gibt!"  Dafür gibts einfach zu viel verschiedene Autos und obwohl ich mich extrem viel mit Aufladung beschäftige (ich glaub man siehts an meinem Avatar(hab ich mir extra aus Australien bestellt)) kann ich halt auch nicht alles Wissen. Wenn der nen Not SUV dann würde das durchaus Sinn ergeben, wenn auch total undurchdacht konstruiert.

Aber so nen hoher Ölverbrauch hat auch Vorteile! Man verbraucht weniger Kraftstoff!


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Also ich weis auch das die karre auch mal extremst abgeblassen hat, ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich wiederum garkein Turbo spezi bin.  Und schon garkein Opel fan bin, das ding war auch der lezte Opel an dem ich jemals irgendwas gemacht hab das hab ich mir schon geschworen 
Ich hab mich nur früher mal bisl intensiver mit dem C20LET dem C20XE und gezwungen eben auch mit dem Z20LET beschaeftigt. Eines kann ich dir aber sagen, grad im Bereich vom Turbo, also Krümer, Wastegate, SUV, und Turbolader ist der Motor ne reine Fehlkonstruktion, gut war der erste Turbo Motor von Opel direkt der nicht durch Cossworth oder Lotus umgebaut wurde. Selbst die Turbodiesel stammten nicht von Opel in dem zeitraum, das waren teilweise BMW Motoren 

Ach eine sache noch die etwas erklaeren könnte, beim Z20LET ist der Turbo quasi fest verbunden mit dem Krümmer, das Wastegate sitzt im Krümmer ! Und ist ne Opel konstruktion, genauso wie das Turbinengehause im Krümmer sitzt bzw Krümmer, Turbinengehause mit Wastegate sind ein Teil bei der Kiste. 

Der naechste Vorteil vom hohen Ölverbrauch, du schüttelst jeden verfolger ab weil er erstens nix sieht, und zweitens nach 10 minuten verfolgung erstickt sein dürfte


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Der naechste Vorteil vom hohen Ölverbrauch, du schüttelst jeden verfolger ab weil er erstens nix sieht, und zweitens nach 10 minuten verfolgung erstickt sein dürfte


 
Du arbeitest aber nicht zufällig bei Seat und hast die Cupra diesel mitentwickelt?


----------



## dekay55 (28. November 2013)

Nein nein, bin nur bei der entwicklung von James Bond gimmicks beteiligt.  So ich hau hin, guts naechtle


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Der naechste Vorteil vom hohen Ölverbrauch, du schüttelst jeden verfolger ab weil er erstens nix sieht, und zweitens nach 10 minuten verfolgung erstickt sein dürfte


 
Der größte Vorteil ist das man sich den Ölwechsel sparen kann, man muss eh immer frisches Öl auffüllen. Ab und zu den Filter tauschen wenn der schon 2 Kilo wiegt und weiter fahren. 
Beim Mazda habe ich das 3 Jahre gemacht, irgendwann hab ich dann den Filter getauscht und frisches Öl reingefüllt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2013)

Ich bin quasi 50% meiner Arbeitszeit nur mit Motortest, Motorinstandsetzung oder "schwierigen Dingen" beschäftigt. Von daher muss ich quasi zwangsläufig das ganze beherschen. Leider gibt es sehr viel "Kollegen", die nicht den hauch einer Ahnung haben, wie ein Motor funktioniert und trotzdem in Kfz-Werkstätten arbeiten.

Ich hatte mal einen, der hat nen neuen Turbo in ner anderen Werkstatt bekommen, weil der angeblich zu wenig Ladedruck aufgebaut hat. Der Meister dort meinte, dass der Turbo ja schon 150k runter habe und deswegen nicht mehr so richtig funktioniere. Ja ne is klar. Letztendlich waren die Klappen der Einlasskanalabschaltung rausgebrochen, wodurch 5 Löcher im Saugrohr offen waren. 1 mal gasgeben (hat gezischt wie sau) und 20 Sekunden Sichtprüfung hätten ausgereicht um den Fehler zu finden. Da braucht man nichtmal nen Tester für. Sowas regt mich immer total auf, dass Leute beschissen werden und darunter alle leiden müssen.

Manche Mechaniker haben ja auch so eine Art "Ehrenkodex" das sie ihre "Kollegen" nicht verpfeifen, wenn die Mist gebaut haben und sind darauf auch noch stolz! Wenn ich sehe, dass eine andere Werkstatt offensichtlichen Mist gebaut hat, dann bekommt der Kunde das auch aufgetischt. Die Meisten sind dann überglücklich, weil sie ihre "Stammwerkstatt" für gut befunden hatten.

Geiz ist halt nicht immer geil. Grade gestern hat auch nen Kollege nen Motor für bestimmt 3000€ wieder flott gemacht, weil der Kunde immer den Ölwechsel nen kleinwenig überzogen hatte und das günstigste Öl gefahren hat, was ihm da draufgemacht wurde. Das hat sich dann ja richtig gelohnt, an den Wartungen vielleicht insgesamt 500€ gespart zu haben. Oder die Leute, die keinen Automatikgetriebeölwechsel machen lassen, sondern immer nur Motoröl. Irgendwann steht die Karre doch. Selber Schuld.
Kraftstofffilter wechseln ist doch total überbewertet, lieber auf der Autobahn liegen bleiben und für 400€ ne neue Kraftstoffpumpe einbauen lassen. Was auch immer gut ist: Zündkerzen so lange fahren, bis der Motor Zündaussetzer bekommt und die Werkstatt auch noch nen Motortest machen kann, um die defekten Kerzen zu finden.

Was noch viel besser ist! Werkstatt befundet: Steuergerät defekt. Ja ne so nen Neues ist ja viel zu teuer, ich schicks lieber ein. Kunde bringt Steuergerät wieder, ich bau es ein, immer noch schrott. Ich bestell nen neues, Auto läuft, Kunde zahlt doppelten Einbau, die "Reparatur" des Steuergerätes und auch noch das neue Steuergerät. Zu 90% sind die Steuergeräte immer noch kaputt, wenn die zurück kommen. Wie soll man denn auch bitte nen vergossenes Steuergerät reparieren?

So nun noch einen. Was auch immer gut kommt sind China Luftmassenmesser aus Ebay. Der alte defekte Luftmassenmesser lässt den Motor beim ruckartigen Beschleunigen vielleicht manchmal rucken. Mit dem Ebay Teil läuft er fast gar nicht mehr, geht aus oder die MIL Lampe geht sofort an. Clever gespart.


----------



## watercooled (29. November 2013)

Das ist doch mal ein nettes Shirt


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2013)

Das Bild ist geil! So nen Shirt brauch ich auch.

...achja ich steh total auf Antilag und externes Wastegate... EVO external wastegate flames cyprus.. - YouTube 

Und noch was zum geilsten Motor jemals produziert: Brutal Audi UR Quattro - YouTube  Nen Quattro muss ich mir auf jeden Fall aufbauen, da kommt man nicht rum.


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad paar flexrohre vom kumpel geschenkt bekommen, falls am Fächerkrümmer das Flexstück doch kaputt sein sollte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. November 2013)

Unser Z4 klingt komplett ohne AGA ab Kat schon nicht schlecht, läuft bloß sehr bescheiden 
Morgen oder Sonntag kommt dann wahrscheinlich die neue, überarbeitete AGA drunter.
Ist aber eine Scheiß Arbeit, wenn man nur Auffahrrampen hat und unterm Auto nur eine Kopfhöhe Platz zum Arbeiten.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht.... so wirklich geil finde ich es nicht. Aber sagen wir mal es wieder weniger bescheiden aus als vorher. Was freue ich mich wieder auf meine Sommerschlappen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2013)

Habt ihr keine Mietwerkstatt in der Nähe? Oder 4 hohe Böcke und nen Wagenheber? Einfache Backsteine gehen auch als Böcke... Nur es müssen halt richtige Steine sein und nicht nur Gasbeton Steine oder so anderes Leichtbauzeug. Ich nehme als Böcke zuhause wenn es auf der Grube nicht geht immer große Plastersteine mit ner Wagenheber-Gummiauflage oben drauf. Steht wesendlich stabiler als auf Böcken.


----------



## raceandsound (30. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.... so wirklich geil finde ich es nicht. Aber sagen wir mal es wieder weniger bescheiden aus als vorher. Was freue ich mich wieder auf meine Sommerschlappen...



Hat das Gerät einen SR20DE?


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2013)

Hadder


----------



## raceandsound (30. November 2013)

Nice...ich vermiss meinen P10eGT... 
War sicher einer meiner besten Autos!


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2013)

Primera P10 hatte ich auch mal, jedoch nur mit SR20DI Motor. War echt ein gutes Auto nur hat sich der Motor mit seinen 115PS echt schwer getan.


----------



## Re4dt (30. November 2013)

Lauf ich gestern aus der Schule raus und was steht auf der Straße, frage mich echt noch ob der irgendwie weg gekommen ist vom Fleck.


----------



## winner961 (30. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Lauf ich gestern aus der Schule raus und was steht auf der Straße, frage mich echt noch ob der irgendwie weg gekommen ist vom Fleck.


 
Vielleicht ist es einer der Allrad hat  ein bmw kann alles aber das ist echt heftig


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2013)

Ich frag mich viel eher ob der Anhänger das ausgehalten hat oder unterwegs irgendwo zusammengeklappt ist. Besonders neuwertig sieht der nun nicht mehr aus.


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.... so wirklich geil finde ich es nicht. Aber sagen wir mal es wieder weniger bescheiden aus als vorher. Was freue ich mich wieder auf meine Sommerschlappen...


 
Also mir gefällts. Ich steh aber eh auf bissl besondere Felgenfarben 
Das Sommer grün sieht aber dennoch besser aus.


----------



## raceandsound (30. November 2013)

@E34 Touring
der hat eine Niveauregulierung, sollte sich kurz nach dem Start einpendeln, ist aber laut Bild trotzdem ein wenig heftig.
Hab genau diesen als 525i unten stehen und da geht schon was, brave Alltagskarre!

@Riverna
Hatte auch einen Prefacelift mit dem Schlangenmotor SR20Di, einen 95er Facelift mit SR20De und meinen kleinen 92er Racer mit SR20DE als 5-türer (verdammt selten).
Letzterer brachte dank ein paar Modifikationen eine 13,7 auf 400m.
Da ist leistungstechnisch nicht mehr viel gegangen...Redline war bei 8.550 RPM...^^
Einzeldrossel/Hotshot Gen 6 Header, JWT Stage 4 Nocken, Almera GTi Getriebe mit Becker Sperre, ACT Clutch und Fidanza Flywheel aus dem Sauger S15, Go Baby Go Anlage, Consult ECU usw....
Entweder einen 2.2 liter Stroker Kit, ein Turboumbau, oder eben auf Hybrid SR20DE/SR20VE, oder komplett SR20VE wäre der nächste Schritt gewesen.
Umbau auf Softturbo mit knapp 0,5 bar war zwar kurzzeitig lustig, hat aber die Charakterristik vom Auto zerstört.
Mit knapp 275.000km ist er aber dann in Rente gegangen und einen "brauchbaren" zum Wiederaufbauen findet man kaum.
Deswegen sollte ich mal wieder sowas in die Richtung angehen, wird es wahrscheinlich ein Almera GTi werden, eignet sich auch leichter zum Umbauen auf SR20VE.

Jetzt hab ich mal bei einem rostfreien (ja des gibts ^^) E34 M5 3.6 zugeschlagen, da muß der Almera Umbau noch ein wenig warten.^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Mietwerkstatt in der Nähe? Oder 4 hohe Böcke und nen Wagenheber? Einfache Backsteine gehen auch als Böcke... Nur es müssen halt richtige Steine sein und nicht nur Gasbeton Steine oder so anderes Leichtbauzeug. Ich nehme als Böcke zuhause wenn es auf der Grube nicht geht immer große Plastersteine mit ner Wagenheber-Gummiauflage oben drauf. Steht wesendlich stabiler als auf Böcken.


 
Nee, haben wir nicht in der Nähe. Aber das geht schon, ist nur etwas komplizierter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Lauf ich gestern aus der Schule raus und was steht auf der Straße, frage mich echt noch ob der irgendwie weg gekommen ist vom Fleck.


 ROFL fahren wird der sicherlich noch aber wenn man das erste mal bremst, wird man vorne von den Stahlträgern erschlagen. Diese mini Spanngurte halten vielleicht nen Fahrrad.

Der hat bestimmt 750kg Stützlast und nicht die zugelassenen 75kg.


----------



## dekay55 (30. November 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Unser Z4 klingt komplett ohne AGA ab Kat schon nicht schlecht, läuft bloß sehr bescheiden
> Morgen oder Sonntag kommt dann wahrscheinlich die neue, überarbeitete AGA drunter.
> Ist aber eine Scheiß Arbeit, wenn man nur Auffahrrampen hat und unterm Auto nur eine Kopfhöhe Platz zum Arbeiten.


 
Ach das geht alles, ich hab schon mit nem Kumpel bei minus 10°c nen komplettes Getriebe über nacht getauscht und wir hatten auch nur ne scheis Auffahrrampe, gut bisl mehr als Kopfhöhe war platz. aber auch grade nur soviel das die Getriebeglocke unters auto gepasst hat, das war nen scheis akt sag ich dir, dagegen ist nur ne AGA zu wechseln ja schon nen Kinderspiel


----------



## Mosed (30. November 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es einer der Allrad hat  ein bmw kann alles aber das ist echt heftig


 
Naja, Heckantrieb ja auf jeden Fall. Die Hinterachse scheint mir ausreichend belastet für viel Grip.  Frontantrieb könnte Probleme bereiten.
Manche Leute sind echt schmerzbefreit.


----------



## Verminaard (30. November 2013)

Lenken wird nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2013)

Mein Nachbar (roter Sharan) hats in die Zeitung geschafft - gratulieren werde ich ihm aber nicht ... Bei Rot abgebogen, eine 19jährige ungebremst rein...

http://www.paz-online.de/var/storag...nfall/61598436-1-ger-DE/Unfall_imagelarge.jpg


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2013)

Ha! Ein Twingo! Warum fahren alle jungen Hühner nen Twingo??

Jemandem was sehr schlimmes passiert?
So wie das passiert kam das Mädel nicht ohne Knochenbrüche davon...?


----------



## winner961 (30. November 2013)

Was hast du gegen den Twingo Kai  ist auch ein schönes Auto


----------



## der_yappi (30. November 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar (roter Sharan) hats in die Zeitung geschafft - gratulieren werde ich ihm aber nicht ... Bei Rot abgebogen, eine 19jährige ungebremst rein...
> 
> http://www.paz-online.de/var/storag...nfall/61598436-1-ger-DE/Unfall_imagelarge.jpg


 
Mal hoffen dass da nur die Autos gelitten haben und niemanden was passiert ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen den Twingo Kai  ist auch ein schönes Auto


 Kill it with fire! 


Wenn einer bei Rot rüberfährt, sollte die Feuerwehr den gleich liegen lassen. Da gibts sowas von keine Ausrede für... Hoffendlich gehts der 19jährigen gut.


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2013)

Ganz ehrlich deine Kommentare sind teilweise an Geschmacklosigkeit kaum zu überbieten und du schaffst es dich immer wieder zu steigern. Wie kann man ernsthaft jemanden in einem Auto eingeklemmt lassen und dann noch behaupten es gebe keine Ausrede?...


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2013)

Sie liegt schwer verletzt im Krankenhaus...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich deine Kommentare sind teilweise an Geschmacklosigkeit kaum zu überbieten und du schaffst es dich immer wieder zu steigern. Wie kann man ernsthaft jemanden in einem Auto eingeklemmt lassen und dann noch behaupten es gebe keine Ausrede?...


 Wenn man vorsätzlich über rot fährt und jemand anders dabei verletzt, dann ist das echt das Letzte. Manche versuchen dann sich da rauszureden von wegen "Ich hatte es eilig" oder "ich konnte nicht mehr bremsen". Sowas wie über rot fahren kann ich überhaubt nicht ab. Wenn jemand bei blutorange rüberfährt, dann gibt es zu 100% keinen Unfall. Jedoch bei Rot einfach noch weiter zu fahren geht einfach garnicht.


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. November 2013)

Nun packen wir die moralische Keule mal wieder ein 
Woher sollen Feuerwehrleute oder Rettungskräfte wissen, wer Schuld hat, wer bei Rot gefahren ist usw.
Erst wird geholfen und danach die Schuldfrage geklärt.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2013)

PAZ 29.11.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Polizei gegenüber hatte der 26-Jährige angegeben, dass er auf der Beifahrerseite ein Hupen gehört hatte und dadurch abgelenkt und erschreckt worden sei. Da sei er losgefahren.
> 
> Die Polizei konnte vor Ort keine Bremsspuren des Twingos feststellen. Offenbar hatte die 19-Jährige kaum eine Chance, dem Unfall zu entkommen. Da sie schwer in ihrem Fahrzeug eingeklemmt war, musste sie von Rettern der Freiwilligen Feuerwehren aus der Kernstadt Peine und Vöhrum aus dem Fahrzeug herausgeschnitten werden.



Was sagt uns das? Auch wenn man angehupt wird - noch einmal gucken ob er es ernst meint.....


----------



## dekay55 (30. November 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sie liegt schwer verletzt im Krankenhaus...


 
Das hatte ich befürchtet, nen unfall im Twingo geht selten klimpflich aus, das ding ist extrem unsicher, vorallem sind die dinger heute dank starker Rostprobleme noch viel labiler. Eigentlich als Anfaengerauto total ungeeignet auch wenn sehr beliebt weil sehr billig.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. November 2013)

das versteh ich auch nicht... wieso die als anfängerauto so beliebt sind.
muss nur einmal gegen das auto klopfen und weißte sofort bescheid, dass du gegen nen Radfahrer bei einem Unfall keine chance hast..


----------



## winner961 (30. November 2013)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> das versteh ich auch nicht... wieso die als anfängerauto so beliebt sind.
> muss nur einmal gegen das auto klopfen und weißte sofort bescheid, dass du gegen nen Radfahrer bei einem Unfall keine chance hast..


 
Er ist sehr günstig so wohl in der Anschaffung als auch im Unterhalt und z.B bei mir in der Nähe fahren ihn viele weil er praktischer ist als ein polo und eben auch günstiger.


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Aber es ist ein Twingo


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber es ist ein Twingo


 
So nen Ding würde ich nicht geschenkt nehmen. Zum Glück rosten die jetzt mit der Zeit weg oder fallen auseinander.

Es gibt so viele günstige und gute Autos, warum sollte man da so nen "Auto" fahren.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Er ist sehr günstig so wohl in der Anschaffung als auch im Unterhalt und z.B bei mir in der Nähe fahren ihn viele weil er praktischer ist als ein polo und eben auch günstiger.


 
Meine Verlobte wollte sich damals auch so ein Auto kaufen, zum Glück hat sie sich dann für den MX3 entschieden. Unmöglich die Karre... der kann gar nicht so günstig sein das es für mich in Frage kommen würde.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2013)

RIP Paul Walker... 

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...ler-Paul-Walker-bei-Autounfall-gestorben.html


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> RIP Paul Walker...
> 
> †40 : Schauspieler Paul Walker bei Autounfall gestorben - Nachrichten Panorama - DIE WELT


 
Nein oder?


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Leider


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2013)

Das ist doch echt *******


----------



## ich558 (1. Dezember 2013)

Habs vorhin auch erschreckend gelesen- war ein sehr syphatischer Schauspieler  Wie wirds jetzt wohl mit Fast weitergehen?


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2013)

Holy Shit! http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gL3lL5kay4g&gl=DE&hl=de&guid=&client=mv-google

Die haben sichs aber besorgt...


----------



## ich558 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hier gibts ein Video direkt nach dem Unfall Paul Walker Dead -- 'Fast and The Furious' Star Dies in Fiery Car Crash | TMZ.com


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2013)

Ach du Kacke! 

Die Typen sind ja auch mal *******. Erst mal stiften gehen, weil das Auto explodieren könnte.


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube nicht das das der Unfallwagen war. Auf dem Video sehen Unfallort und Wrack total anders aus als auf den Bildern.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2013)

Jetz wirds geschmacklos, sorry aber das lezte Video ist so unnötig wie nen Kropf am Hals


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Scholle was hätten sie denn deiner Meinung nach machen sollen?


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2013)

Punkt 1 die scheis Kamera in die ecke werfen .....
Punkt 2 net erst ne halbe Minute gaffen und drüber sinieren was zu tun ist, und vorallem wie Sensationsgeile Affen mit der Kamera drauf halten sondern gleich die Feuerwehr rufen, 
Punkt 3 Feuerlöscher schnappen hingehen schauen das man irgendwie irgendwas machen kann 

Unter aller sau das verhalten, genauso wie das Video weiterzuveröffentlichen. Hallo gehts noch in dem Video verbrennen grad zwei Menschen, wer weis ob die noch am Leben waren in dem Video und grad todesqualen erlebt haben waerend sie am Lebendigen Leib verbrennen...... 

Ich kann garnich so viel essen wie ich auskotzen möchte


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann dekay55 da nur zustimmen.


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Schonmal neben so nem Feuer gestanden? Da kommst bis auf 2 meter nicht ran
Außerdem brennt da Benzin und mit nem normalen Feuerlöscher kommst da nicht weit.

Ob das jetzt korrekt ist zu Filmen - darüber lässt sich streiten.
Aber ich bin der Meinung das die rein garnichts hätten machen können.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es ulkig, dass der Typ Angst hat, dass Auto könnte explodieren. Der hat vielleicht zu viel Fast & Furious gekuckt...


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Oder Cobra 11


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich weis wie so ein Feuer sich auswirkt, und ich weis auch das man waerend des Adrenalin Boostes auch da rankommt, oder es zumindestens versucht. Auserdem thema Feuerlöscher fast jeder Mobile ist nen ABC Löscher, und damit kannst du Benzinbraende löschen ..... Kannst eigentlich mit fast jedem, auser nem Wasserlöscher aber sowas gabs vieleicht noch in den 70er jahren. 
Normalerweise sollte jeder Autofahrer ne grundausbildung im Feuerlöscher bedienen haben, dann würden net so vermutungen aufkommen.

Fakt ist es ist nicht so wie du denkst Watercooler, ich hab dafür ne Grundausbildung, ich war auch schon in aehnlicher Situtation. 

Aber du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, man hat rein garnix machen können, Handy Akku war bestimmt leer um die Feuerwehr zu benachrichtigen und die Kamera war bestimmt im Auge des Passanten und filmt sowieso 24/7 alles was geht.


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2013)

Die Frage ist ob überhaupt ein passender Löscher vefügbar war. Und ob der auch nur ansatzweise gereicht hätte etwas davon zu löschen.

Wenn du eine Ausbildung und erfahrung darin hast dann ist das super. Da hast du recht, ein Kurs für Gefahrensituationen sollte eigentkivh zum FS dazugehören.
Nur die 2 hatten anscheinend keine Ahnung.

Das du ihnen jetzt unterstellst sie hätten die Feuerwehr/Polizei nicht gerufen - wer weiss, vielleicht haben sie es schon getan bevor gefilmt wurde bzw hat dies der Fahrer des Wagens oder ein anderer schaulustiger getan?


----------



## Mosed (1. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde es ulkig, dass der Typ Angst hat, dass Auto könnte explodieren.


 
Das denkt der Großteil der Menschen. Weil in allen Filmen Autos explodieren, selbst bei der kleinsten Kollision...
Aber nach Filmen kann man Autos ja auch mit auf den Tank schießen zur Explosion bringen (klappt auch nicht) oder hinter einem Auto Schutz vor Kugeln suchen (klappt höchstens hinter massiven Teilen wie dem Motor)


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2013)

Woher wusten die beiden den, das andere schaulustige das bereits getan haben, ich werd mir das Video jetz bestimmt nich zu Analysezwecken nochmal anschauen. Ich bleib aber bei meiner meinung. Auserdem haben eh 80% der Tuning freaks entweder ne NOS Flasche oder nen Feuerlöscher im Auto rumliegen, weils nach Rennwagen aussieht und Cool ist bei dennen. Aber man haette ja auch nicht grad irgendwie zu nem Nachbarn oder zur der Lagerhalle oder was auch immer rennen können um sich dort nen Feuerlöscher zu nehmen. Amis haben eh fast überall einen, die sind naemlich bisl Sensibler was das angeht. 
Aber gut errinert mich irgendwie an meine damalige Nachbarin als sie bei mir geklingelt hat und trocken fragte "Habt ihr nen Feuerlöscher?" "Wieso" "meine Küche brennt" Drum weis ich auch das man in so ne Feuerhölle reinrennen kann für kurze Zeit ( und das war lange vor meinem lehrgang ) Und bei Nicki Lauda gings ja auch, okay die haben Schutzkleidung getragen, aber die war nur Feuerfest und nicht Hitzeabweisend. 

Und trotzdem mit der Kamera da drauf zu halten und noch diskutieren was sie machen sollen...


----------



## raceandsound (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich möcht nicht wissen, wieviele überhaupt einen Feuerlöscher im Auto haben...solange es dich nicht mal selber betroffen hat, denkt man auch ned dran...ist wie bei einer Alarmanlage zu Hause oder im Auto.

Hab durch den Motorsport schon viele Autos brennen gesehen und des geht oft schneller als man glaubt.
Vielleicht mal einen Nachmittag zur freiwilligen Feuerwehr fahren und ein wenig Infos holen, ein Feuerlöscher kost auch ned wirklich viel und mit ein wenig mehr Wissen vielleicht auch mal ein Leben retten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Dezember 2013)

Kann es sein, dass das gar nicht der Unfall von Paul Walker war, der Ort sieht ganz anders aus... Und sry, aber ich hätte mich auch nicht unbedingt an das Wrack dran getraut


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Dezember 2013)

Also ich weis aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man nen brennendes Auto mit 1 Pulverlöscher ausbekommen kann, wenn man den richtig einsetzt. Auf keinen Fall mit Wasser versuchen, dass macht es nur schlimmer. Damit löscht man nämlich nichts, sondern das brennende Benzin schwimmt auf dem Wasser oben drauf lang und verteilt sich noch mehr. Bei jedem Diesel oder Benzin Auto explodieren höchstens die Reifen. Bei Autos mit Gasanlage ist das schon anders. Die können nämlich explodieren. Grade bei Erdgas Fahrzeugen würd ich nicht hingehen. Bei Gas Fahrzeugen gibt es zwar Sicherheitsventile, die sind aber nicht in der Nähe der Gasflachen, sondern im freien angebracht, da auf keinen Fall Gas im Innenraum entweichen darf. Wenn die Leitung bis da hin durch den Unfall genickt wurde(durchaus warscheinlich), dann knallts aber nicht wenig.


----------



## ich558 (1. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde es ulkig, dass der Typ Angst hat, dass Auto könnte explodieren. Der hat vielleicht zu viel Fast & Furious gekuckt...


 
Das hab ich auch gleich gedacht... Aber ehrlich man könnte ja versuchen wie nah man ans Wrack rankommt und ob die Change besteht jemand rauszuzieren. Aber sonst kann man nur hoffen das die beiden keine Qualen hatten.

Unabhängig davon bin ich jetzt gespannt wie es mit der Fast Reihe weitergeht vor allem da schon einiges gedreht worden ist mit Walker.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2013)

So wie das Wrack aussieht, waren die bestimmt dead on impact.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Dezember 2013)

Naja auf den Bildern muss man bedenken, die Feuerwehr hat das Wrack bearbeitet und das Feuer hat sein Teil dazu beigetragen das es so aussieht. Ich hoffe es das sie beim aufprall gestorben sind und nicht leiden mussten. Wobei ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie die lezten Sekunden des Lebens empfunden werden, es laeuft alles in extremer Zeitlupe was man in dieser Zeit empfindet ist schon heftigst, die lezten Sekunden kommen einem vor wie Minuten und die ganze wahrnemmung ist extremst intensiver.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie schon Ironie des Schicksals.

Er war selbst Hobbyrennfahrer und hat in einer Filmreihe von illegalen Straßenrennen mitgespielt, und stirbt am Ende durch einen Verkehrsunfall.


----------



## Metalic (2. Dezember 2013)

So Jungs und Mädels ich brauch mal etwas Hilfe soweit es theoretisch möglich ist. 
Ferndiagnosen sind doch bestimmt eure Spezialität.

Also der Z3 meiner Schwester macht Ärger. Ich habe leider gar keine Ahnung davon. Mein Vater kann im Prinzip alles reparieren aber weiß derzeit auch nicht so recht weiter.
Der BMW läuft soweit, nur stimmt etwas mit dem Standgas nicht. Läuft der Motor dreht das Standgas hoch und fällt wieder ab und das die ganze Zeit. Als wenn man an der Ampel mit dem Gas spielt. Das wirkt sich auch auf den Motor aus, wenn er kalt ist. Sprich man startet ihn morgens, parkt z.B. aus und sobald die Drehzahl runter geht (beim Schalten etc.) geht der Motor aus. Wenn er warm ist bleibt er an aber das Problem mit dem Standgas bleibt halt bestehen.
Erster Test, Luftmengenmesser abgeklemmt und siehe da. Ohne läuft der Motor problemlos. Schwupps einen neuen (gebrauchten) Luftmengenmesser in der Bucht geschossen. Heute angeschlossen und... Problem besteht weiterhin. Wo sollte man nun ansetzen?


----------



## Murdoch (2. Dezember 2013)

Neuer alter lmm auch defekt oder billiger Zubehör. 

Leerlaufregler sauber machen, prüfen.


----------



## moe (2. Dezember 2013)

Drosselklappe mal ausbauen und auf Leichtgängigkeit und Dreck überprüfen. Hatte mein Pug 206 auch schon. Einmal mit Bremsenreiniger gespült und schon gings wieder.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Dezember 2013)

Jop Leerlaufregler Prüfen, Faltenbalg prüfen auf Undichtigkeit. Um was für einen Motor handelt es sich den ? Falls Motorcode nicht bekannt, reicht auch Baujahr, Hubraum und PS angaben, damit kann ich auch sagen welcher Motor es ist.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Dezember 2013)

Kommt mein dad heut morgen von der Nachtschicht und will in die Garage fahren. Ups, hab meinen Jazz über die Nacht aber reingefahren  Jedenfalls macht der die Garage auf, und die komplette Garage riecht nach LPG... 

Die Geschichte bei dem Jazz und dem wo auch immer herkommenden Gasgeruch ist ja nicht neu, nur diesmal war das echt heftig. Mein dad hat erstmal ne Stunde gelüftet, bevor der rausgefahren ist. 

Nun also wieder das gleiche Problem wie letztes Jahr und vor paar Monaten. Heute nach der Schule mach ich die Lüftung an und es strömte erstmal so ein schöner Gasgeruch in die Kabine. 

Morgen direkt erstmal nach Honda. Wobei ich das Ergebnis irgendwie schon erahnen kann: "Wir konnten leider nichts feststellen"


----------



## Metalic (2. Dezember 2013)

Motorcode habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand.
Erstzulassung: 1996
Hubraum: 1796
85kw / ~116 PS


----------



## dekay55 (2. Dezember 2013)

M43B18 
Leerlaufregler Prüfen, Faltenbalg auf Dichtigkeit prüfen, prüfen ob alle Schläuche okay sind besonders die unterdruck schläuche. Fehlerspeicher auslesen ( lassen ).


----------



## Metalic (2. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank schon ein mal. 
Wo finde ich den Leerlaufregler?


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich sag der zieht falschluft.


----------



## Metalic (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass es das Teil mit der Nummer 8 ist. Aber den finde ich nicht in der Sprengzeichnung.

Luftmengenmesser | BMW Z3 E36 Z3 1.8 M43 Europa


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd so auf Anhieb sagen das der Falschluft zieht. Vorsichtig mit Bremsenreiniger absprühen aber nicht den ganzen Motor in brand setzen. Meistens sind es die Schläuche der Motorentlüftung, die hart werden und brechen.


----------



## Metalic (2. Dezember 2013)

Werden morgen früh erstmal wenn es hell ist das Thema Falschluft angehen. Vielen Dank schon einmal


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

Achso fürs nächste mal. Wenn man vermutet, dass der HFM das Sägen verursacht -> HFM abziehen und laufen lassen. Der Motor läuft dann mit einem Ersatzwert (meistens im Notlauf). Immerhin hat das MSG ja noch den Saugrohrdruckgeber, Drosselklappenstellung, Ansauglufttemperaturgeber, Motoröl/wassertemperaturgeber und Lambdasonde um einen runden Motorlauf hinzubekommen.
Der Motor läuft dann rund -> Warscheinlich HFM
Der Motor sägt immer noch -> Fehler wo anders


----------



## dekay55 (2. Dezember 2013)

Korrekt, ist Teil nummer 8, also die meisten ursachen für das problem beim M43 ist eben Leerlaufregler, Faltenbalg defekt ( und damit würd er Falschluft ziehen ) oder auch die Lambda bzw die Kabel ( daher Fehlerspeicher auslesen ) seltener die Benzinpumpe und oder der Kraftstofffilter könnt mal getauscht werden.  Ich würd aber erstmal wie die anderen auch schon sagten, den Faltenbalg auf undichtigkeit prüfen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Dezember 2013)

Bericht: Jenseits der Richtgeschwindigkeit hat man eine Mitschuld

Habe ich gerade gesehen die news. Wo sind wir denn? Aud die Linke Spur darf man zum überholen wechseln, ansonsten gilt in Deutschland rechtsfahrgebot. Wenn man dann auf ner offenen AB mit 130 einfach so nach links zieht und einen schnelleren behindert, warum sollte dieser dann eine mitschuld tragen?! Das ist, was ich an vielen deutschen Gesetzen so hasse. Sie sind immer wischi-waschi, es gibt kaum ein gesetz das auch wirklich eines ist...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

Mit 130 links? Aber bitte nur wo ein Tempolimit von 120 km/h gilt, sonst krachts.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. Dezember 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Urteil bitte?
Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand schnelleres kommt, warum zieht man dann links rüber?
Und vor allem warum ist der dann mit schuld wenn man sich selber falsch verhält?
Mal wieder Schwachsinn...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand schnelleres kommt, warum zieht man dann links rüber?


 Weil die Leute nicht mal ansatzweise nach hinten gucken. Wenn ich immer schon sehe das jemand bei Regen seinen Heckscheibenwischer nicht anmacht, dann schaut er sonst auch nicht in den Rückspiegel. Und das sind nicht wenige, die ihren Heckwischer nicht benutzen. Auf 100km unlimitierte Autobahn kommen bei mir etwa 2-3 Vollbremsungen, weil ich geschnitten wurde.

Das mit der Teilschuld wusste ich schon. Es hält mich dennoch nicht davon ab schnell zu fahren.


----------



## Seabound (2. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf 100km unlimitierte Autobahn kommen bei mir etwa 2-3 Vollbremsungen, weil ich geschnitten wurde.



Komisch, passiert mir nie.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Dezember 2013)

So, die AGA ist endlich unter'm Z4.
Noch hört man nur eine leichte Klangänderung, aber die AGA ist ja auch komplett neu und hat beim Vorbesitzer vielleicht 50-100km gesehen 
Morgen ein paar mal über die BAB scheuchen und dann nochmal die Hörprobe und gucken ob noch alles richtig sitzt.
Lauter geht immer, die AGA wieder leiser zu bekommen wird schwer, deshalb langsam rantasten


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Komisch, passiert mir nie.


 Dann hast du verdammt Glück oder fährst nicht konstant +200 bei normalem Tagesverkehr. Nachts hab ich damit eigendlich auch wenig bis keine Probleme, da mein Fernlicht-Strobe-Finger beim kleinsten Rüberziehversuch den Vordermann warnt. Außerdem finde ich das nachts auf der Bahn "bessere" Fahrer unterwegs sind. In der Nacht beobachtet man fast kaum "dumme" Aktionen.

Einmal hätte es auch fast nen heftigen Unfall gegeben, weil sich hinter mir nen Mini Cooper im Windschatten mitziehen gelassen hat. Als ich dann voll auf die Bremse bin, weil vor mir einer rausgezogen ist, ist der Mini bei über 220 auf die Mittelspur rübergeschlingert und hat dann dort gebremst, weil er mir sonst ungebremst hinten rein gesemmelt wär. Der Typ hatte weder die Bremsanlage, noch die Reaktionen um aufer Bahn Windschatten zu fahren.
Das Erlebnis hat ihn wohl so mitgenommen, dass er danach nicht wieder beschleunigt hat. Generell hab ich nichts dagegen, wenn jemand dicht hinter mir herfährt aber dann sollte der auch die entsprechenden Fähigkeiten und das passende Fahrzeug haben.
Der auf die linke Spur gezogen ist, hat sich dann auch überlegt doch nicht mehr zu überholen, nachdem er gemerkt hat, was er da grade fast angerichtet hatte. Immerhin hat er es gemerkt.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann hast du verdammt Glück oder fährst nicht konstant +200 bei normalem Tagesverkehr. Nachts hab ich damit eigendlich auch wenig bis keine Probleme, da mein Fernlicht-Strobe-Finger beim kleinsten Rüberziehversuch den Vordermann warnt. Außerdem finde ich das nachts auf der Bahn "bessere" Fahrer unterwegs sind. In der Nacht beobachtet man fast kaum "dumme" Aktionen.



In meinen 10 Jahren Führerschein hab ich auf der Autobahn nicht mehr als 5 Vollbremsungen gemacht. Wenn man mit Köpfchen fährt, lässt sich Sowas vermeiden. Ich habe ein gutes Gespühr dafür, wer rauszieht und wer nicht. Meist reicht es, aufmerksam den Verkehr vor sich zu beobachten und bei Bedarf einfach den Fuß vom Gas zu nehmen. Ich halte grundsätzlich immer etwas mehr als halber Tacho Abstand zum Vordermann, wenn ich mich auf der linken Spur befinde, ein. Auch das vermeidet Notbremsungen. Nachts fährt meist mein Weibchen. Die ist auch sehr umsichtig und eine gute Autofahrerin. Wir schnüren dann gleichmäßig mit max. 130 über die rechte Spur. Somit kommt man auch wirklich selten in die Verlegenheit, stark abbremsen zu müssen. Und das Beispiel mit dem Mini kann mir auch nicht passieren. Sollte jemand zu dicht auffahren und mir hartnäckig im Kofferraum hängen, setze ich sofort den Blinker rechts, ziehe vorsichtig auf die mittlere oder rechte Spur, gehe sanft vom Gas und lasse den Hintermann vorbei. Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt sag ich immer. Nur als Beispiel mit welchem man mein Bremsverhalten gut ablesen kann, mein Clio R.S. Cup hatte, als ich ihn nach 55 000 KM verkauft hab, noch die ersten Reifen, Bremsscheiben und Bremsbeläge und die waren bestimmt noch für 15 000 KM gut. Für den Verschleiß ist man maßgeblich selbst verantwortlich und kann ihn mit entsprechendem Verhalten positiv beeinflussen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe das auch meistens, wenn einer rausziehen will und da ist dann auch keine Vollbremsung notwendig. Vollbremsungen sind dann notwenig, wenn es sich nicht andeutet das einer rauszieht und der plötzlich(meist ohne Blinker) einfach nach links zieht, obwohl es überhaubt keinen Grund für ihn gibt jetzt links zu fahren. Es ziehen ungefähr 50% der Leute auch wieder nach rechts, nachdem die mich erfolgreich eingebremst haben, weil sie merken das es für sie noch nichts zum überholen gibt.(meist ist das zu überholende Fahrzeug noch min. 200 Meter weg)
Permanentes mit Fernlicht und Nebelscheinwerfern fahren bei Tag reduziert die gefährlichen Siturationen schon deutlich aber ich find es total "assi". Außerdem sehen es die Grünen nicht so gern...

Klar kann man auch mit 130 dahin rollern, das ist aber so garnicht mein Fahrstil. Wenn ich auf der Bahn fahre, dann möchte ich mein Ziel schnell erreichen. 1 mal bin ich auf nem Donnerstag zum Ring gefahren. 23 Uhr, A2 und A1 quasi kein Verkehr nur ein paar Brummis rechts. Die ~300km zum Ring bin ich in knapp über 2 Stunden gefahren. Da hab ich auch das längste Dauervollgas gefahren bis jetzt. 16 Minuten! Die Fahrt war wunderbar entspannend, einfach so dahingerauscht ohne eingebremst zu werden oder Verkehr.

Wenn man permanent so flott unterwegs ist auf einer längeren Strecke, bildet man mit der Zeit quasi eine Gruppe aus Schnellfahrern. Je länger man unterwegs ist, desto mehr Schnellfahrer sammelt die Gruppe auf. Wenn man sich dann halbwegs gut verständigt und Abstände hält, dann ist das eigendlich ganz nett. Vorallem bei mehr Verkehr kann man sich quasi als Gruppe einen Weg durch den Verkehr bahnen und wird nicht so oft ausgebremst. Dieses Gruppenfahren kommt bei mir eigendlich auf jeder längeren Fahrt zustande. Man hat es auch oft, dass sich Leute dazu animiert fühlen, mit der Gruppe ein Stück mitzufahren. Wenn es aber keine "permanent-schnellfahrer" sind, dann fallen die auch relativ schnell wieder ab. So war das auch mit dem Mini. Den hatte ich irgendwann aufgesammelt und wir waren seitdem zusammen flott unterwegs. Leider war das kein so angenehmer Mitfahrer.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Dezember 2013)

> Dann hast du verdammt Glück oder fährst nicht konstant +200 bei normalem Tagesverkehr



Ich sehe viele Dinge lockerer und bin absolut kein Moralapostel (fahre selber sehr gern schnell), aber wieso zur Hölle fährt man bei normalem Tagesverkehr +200? Das machen diese typischen Vertreter-Kerle in ihren Passats und 3er Kombis weil ihnen keine Ahnung was auch immer im Kopf vorgeht, aber mit etwas normalem Menschenverstand weiß ich doch das ich bei normalem Tagesverkehr keine 200 konstant fahren kann ohne irgendjemand anderen zu gefährden 

Wenn ne Autobahn relativ frei is dann gehts ja noch, aber wo in Deutschland gibts das noch am Tage?

Ansonsten kann ich da nur Scholle beipflichten..


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre zwar auch gern mal schneller als 200, aber dies nicht für längere Zeit, geschweige denn konstant- macht mir immer nur für kurze Zeit Spaß.
Außerdem nervt es mich, wenn ich dann doch relativ häufig bremsen muss. Allerdings würde ich auch nicht sagen, dass dann immer Vollbremsungen nötig sind.

Leider ist es aber eben auch nicht so, dass einen ein großer Sicherheitsabstand vorm Bremsen "schützt". Ich habe sogar schon oft die Erfahrung machen müssen,
dass ein regelkonformer Abstand von Idioten als Aufforderung angesehen wird, in den Abstand rein zu wechseln. Somit muss man dann doch wieder bremsen,
um den alten Abstand wieder her zu stellen.

Das ist in der Stadt aber genauso schlimm wie auf der Piste. 

Die gefährlichsten Situationen für mich wurden bis jetzt ausnahmslos durch Pkw herbei geführt, die Fahrräder im Heckträger mit sich führen. Die sind irgendwie
weder in der Lage, nach hinten zu sehen, noch ihre Fahrweise auf die geänderten Bedingungen anzupassen.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch meistens, wenn einer rausziehen will und da ist dann auch keine Vollbremsung notwendig. Vollbremsungen sind dann notwenig, wenn es sich nicht andeutet das einer rauszieht und der plötzlich(meist ohne Blinker) einfach nach links zieht, obwohl es überhaubt keinen Grund für ihn gibt jetzt links zu fahren. Es ziehen ungefähr 50% der Leute auch wieder nach rechts, nachdem die mich erfolgreich eingebremst haben, weil sie merken das es für sie noch nichts zum überholen gibt.(meist ist das zu überholende Fahrzeug noch min. 200 Meter weg)
> Permanentes mit Fernlicht und Nebelscheinwerfern fahren bei Tag reduziert die gefährlichen Siturationen schon deutlich aber ich find es total "assi". Außerdem sehen es die Grünen nicht so gern...
> 
> Klar kann man auch mit 130 dahin rollern, das ist aber so garnicht mein Fahrstil. Wenn ich auf der Bahn fahre, dann möchte ich mein Ziel schnell erreichen. 1 mal bin ich auf nem Donnerstag zum Ring gefahren. 23 Uhr, A2 und A1 quasi kein Verkehr nur ein paar Brummis rechts. Die ~300km zum Ring bin ich in knapp über 2 Stunden gefahren. Da hab ich auch das längste Dauervollgas gefahren bis jetzt. 16 Minuten! Die Fahrt war wunderbar entspannend, einfach so dahingerauscht ohne eingebremst zu werden oder Verkehr.
> ...


 
Also die Dinge die du hier erzählst werden immer abstruser und ich frag mich grad echt ob du deinen Führerschein erst seit heute morgen hast oder das alles ein guter Witz ist.

Dein Theoriegerede hier mag für dich ja immer ganz toll klingen, aber wenn du draußen auf der Straße unterwegs bist bringt dir keine Theorie dieser Welt etwas, weil du dort mit Menschen zu tun hast und niemals einschätzen können wirst was er als nächstes tut! Alles was du tun kannst, und solltest, ist dich dem Verkehr so anzupassen das du jeglichen Gefahren aus dem Weg gehen kannst. Und das kann man nicht wenn man in irgendwelchen bescheuerten "Gruppen" über 200 fährt!!

Was soll das überhaupt sein, diese "Gruppen"? Wenn ich auf der Autobahn unterwegs bin konzentriere ich mich darauf wie ich fahre und was ich tue und mache mir da aus dem ganzen kein Spiel und bilde nicht irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Gruppen! Wahrscheinlich sind das einfach nur Leute die schnell fahren und du meinst ihr bildet da ne Gruppe.. Sowas hab ich in meinem ganzen Leben von keinem Autofahrer gehört. Selbst wenn wir mit Freunden unterwegs sind fährt jeder in dem für ihn angenehmsten Tempo, selbst da werden keine Gruppen gebildet.

Und was zu deinen 300km in etwas über 2 Stunden angeht.. Ich bin die Strecke Berlin-Ingolstadt Nachts bei Tempomat 180  in 3 1/2 Stunden gefahren, mit kleinen Tempolimits zwischendurch. Soviel zum Thema "mit Vollgas schnell ans Ziel kommen", denn hättest du auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung wüsstest du das Vollgasfahrten selbst bei geringem Verkehr maximal 15-20min einsparen im Schnitt. Kommst du mal kurz in stockenden Verkehr verbläst dieser Abstand im Nu, vom Tanken ganz abgesehen.

Und wenn du mir erzählen willst das Vollgasfahrten total entspannend sind dann stimmt das eigentlich mit dem überein was ich über dich denke, nämlich das du das Autofahren komplett falsch einschätzt. Vollgasfahrten verlangen immer höchste Konzentration und Konzentration wirkt sich niemals entspannend aus.

Du solltest deinen Fahrstil mal grundlegend überdenken, nicht deinetwegen oder wegen deines Autos, sondern deiner Mitmenschen wegen. Es sterben genug unschuldige Leute im Straßenverkehr!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Dezember 2013)

Diese "Gruppen" auf der BAB kenne ich aber auch. Bin vor ein paar Monaten auch von Köln nach Hause, spät abends in einer Gruppe gefahren. Vor mir ein 335i, dann ich und hintendran noch eine E Klasse sowie ein 5er. Sind alle um die 200-220 gefahren (bei sehr wenig Verkehr) und das funktionierte ganz gut.
Frag mich nicht, wie das entstanden ist. Eigentlich bin ich nur in etwa gleiche Geschwindigkeit mit dem 335i gefahren, bis die anderen irgendwann hinter mir waren.


Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn ne Autobahn relativ frei is dann gehts ja noch, aber wo in Deutschland gibts das noch am Tage?


 
Bei uns hier oben, am Arsch der Welt


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich kenne das auch. Man passt sich aneinander an und fährt quasi im Team. Nach einer Weile ist man dann so weit, dass man Reihenfolgen einbehält, keine anderen dazwischen lässt, oder gar darauf achtet, wer in wessen Windschatten fährt, damit nicht einer auf der Strecke bleibt. Das passiert nicht oft, aber es passiert manchmal und das ist super. Wenn das dann klappt, hat man ruck zuck mal eben 250 km hinter sich gebracht und fühlt sich, als wären es erst 50. Ich hab das mal auf der Strecke Straßburg-Osnabrück gemacht und das war nur geil zwei andere Wagen und meine wenigkeit haben wirklich die komplette Strecke zusammen geschafft. Wenn einer tanken musste, hat er das beim Schild vorher angezeigt dich viel blinken, ödet Lichthupe und die anderen sind mit abgefahren. Einfach irre toll.
Auf dieser Strecke habe ich mal einen Pendler kennen gelernt, den ich fast jedes mal zufällig wieder getroffen habe. Mit dem hat das so gut geklappt, dass immer wenn einer mal arg ausgebremst wurde, der andere den ausbremsenden dann blockiert hat, bis der andere von uns wieder vorbei war und wir vondannen gezogen sind. Nicht aggressiv, oder gefährdend, aber so, dass es wirkt. Zudem immer nach den Regeln. 

Was das mit dem Tempo angeht:
Man kann durchaus noch ordentlich schnell fahren, ohne gleich jemanden zu gefährden. Von Frankfurt nach Bielefeld bin ich einen Abend mal bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, fast konstant ~240 gefahren. Das macht sich dann tatsächlich deutlich bemerkbar bei der Zeit. Leider aber auch beim Verbrauch.

Beam,
A5 Richtung Süden, hinter Frankfurt. Vier Spuren Vollgas!


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Auf dieser Strecke habe ich mal einen Pendler kennen gelernt, den ich fast jedes mal zufällig wieder getroffen habe. Mit dem hat das so gut geklappt, dass immer wenn einer mal arg ausgebremst wurde, der andere den ausbremsenden dann blockiert hat, bis der andere von uns wieder vorbei war und wir vondannen gezogen sind. Nicht aggressiv, oder gefährdend, aber so, dass es wirkt. Zudem immer nach den Regeln.




Klingt für mich nach Schulmeisterrei und Nötigung. 

Fahren im Pulk vermeide ich grundsätzlich. Passiert häufiger, wenn ich zur Nordschleife hochfahren, dass welche meinen, sich an mich dranhängen zu müssen. Erkennt man ja sofort. Junge Kerle in irgendwelchen aufgetunten Autos. In diesem Falle drossele ich die Geschwindigkeit umgehend und fahre mit konstant 80 auf der rechten Spur. Die verlieren dann sehr bald die Lust, mit mir mitfahren zu wollen. Ich halte das Fahren im Pulk für höchst gefährlich. Man stachelt sich gegenseitig zum zu schnell fahren an, bringt sich und andere aus Leichtsin in Gefahr. Sicherheitsabstand wird nicht eingehalten, andere Autofahrer könnten sich bedroht fühlen. 

Ich jedenfalls würde mir nicht von anderen (Gruppe) eine Geschwindigkeit aufzwingen lassen. Dazu bin ich zu selbstbewusst.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre gern in der Gruppe (natürlich nicht mit 3m Abstand sondern eher mit 70-80m).
Aber wenn man mal ca 200km hinter dem selben Fahrer hängt, lernt man so langsam dessen Fahrstil...
Allerdings eher bei ca 140-150km/h, finde ich sehr viel angenehmer zu fahren, spart Sprit, etc.
Als ich nach Essen gefahren bin (aus Würzburg kommend) hatte ich vor mir nen Golf 6 und nen Clio RS, die da konstant vor mir waren.
Ich bin tanken gefahren, die beiden sind weiter, nach dem nächsten Rastplatz waren sie wieder direkt vor mir 

Das mit dem Tempo liegt bei mir aber eigentlich am Auto, der Peugeot hat so die komische Neigung ab ca 160km/h vorne zu ruckeln, was auf Autobahnen mit Spurrillen recht nervig ist.
Und mehr als 182km/h mit Rückenwind den Berg hinunter macht der eh nicht


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

Scholle, mit arg ausbremsen meine ich Leute, die sich plötzlich und ohne Grund in den Sicherheitsabstand zwischen mir und dem anderen hängen. Dies dann aber nicht mit den 200-240, sondern mit 110, obwohl der Typ vor ihm auf der Mittelspur auch etwa dieses Tempo fährt. Dann kann er mMn doch bitte die maximal 2-3 Sekunden warten, bis wir vorbei sind. In diesem Fall, wurde der von uns, der vor dem Bremser ist, das Tempo reduzieren, bis der andere wieder fahrt aufgenommen hat und am Bremser hängt. 
Wenn ich eines hasse, dann Fahrer, denen ihr Drumherum egal ist. Ich selbst schaue auch bei 250 in den Rückspiegel um die Bahn rechtzeitig frei machen zu können, blinke, bei jedem Spurwechsel und halte Abstände. An Tempolimits halte ich mich übrigens ausschließlich! Ich habe in den letzten 9 Jahren etwa 1,5 Millionen Kilometer gefahren, das meiste privat. So wie ich darf, fahre ich so schnell, wie es die Verkehrssituation zulässt. Ohne Radarwarner, oder mich überhaupt für Blitzen zu interessieren. Trotzdem keine Unfälle, Anzeigen, oder Fotos. Das spricht glaube ich für mich.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich mus 15 € zahlen. 9 Km/h zu schnell, innerorts.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

Feste Blitze, oder mobil?


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2013)

Mobil.


----------



## Metalic (3. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Nochmal eine Frage speziell an dekay55 aber auch an alle anderen 
Fehlersuche ging beim Z3 heute Morgen weiter. Faltenbalg ist ein komplett Neuer angebaut. Daher schließen wir dort die Falschluft mal aus. Luftmassenmesser würde ich auch ausschließen, da wir mittlerweile vier!!! verschiedene probiert haben und alle hatten das Problem. Mein Vater denkt immernoch wir hatten das Glück, vier defekte LMM zu erwischen. (Ich sollte Lotto spielen wenn ich so ein Glück habe  )
Den Leerlaufregler hattest du angesprochen. Wo finden wir den und wie überprüft man diesen am besten?

Achja und noch etwas. Wenn der Motor warm ist läuft er ja. Allerdings dreht er im Standgas nun relativ hoch wenn der LMM angeschlossen ist. Zieht man das Kabel zum LMM ab, geht die Drehzahl runter und der Motor läuft eigentlich so wie er sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich war die letzten Tage krank und hab deswegen nicht alles mitbekommen, hast du schonmal den Motor mit Bremsenreiniger abgesprüht um zu schauen ob er irgendwo Falschluft zieht? Desweiteren gibt es zwei verschiedene Bauformen der Luftmengenmesser bzw Luftmassenmesser. Die Art die bei eurem Z3 verbaut ist gehen gerne mal kaputt, somit ist es gar nicht sooo ungewöhnlich das alle 4 kaputt sind. Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich bei einem MR2 Turbo auch, da waren auch 3 Stück kaputt und erst der 4te war in Ordnung. Der Motor lief genau so wie du es bei deinem beschreibst, jedoch war bei dem MR2 wirklich nur ein kleines Problem, er zog unglaublich viel Falschluft.


----------



## Metalic (3. Dezember 2013)

Das es unterschiedliche Arten des Luftmassenmessers gibt haben wir auch schon festgestellt. 
Das PRoblem trat zum ersten Mal vor etwa einem halben Jahr auf. LMM war direkt der Verdächtige. Also bei eBay einen gebrauchten gekauft, eingebaut und... Ging auch nicht. Dann haben wir einen anderen vom SChrott geholt. Der ging dann. Nun aber nach einem halben Jahr tritt das Problem wieder auf. Also wieder einen gebrauchten LMM gekauft. Selbes Problem. Mal schauen, jetzt nochmal zum Schrott und das Teil wieder überprüfen. Wenn du sagst die gehen oft kaputt, lieber einmal mehr testen.
Mit dem Bremsenreiniger wollte mein Vater auch schon machen. Mal sehen, wenn er wieder da ist. Dann bleibt vorerst nur der Leerlaufregler. Aber keine Ahnung wo der sitzt.


EDIT: Würde der defekte LMM bzw. die Falschluft denn das "Phänomen" erklären, dass der Motor ordentlich läuft, wenn er LMM abgezogen wird? Also ohne läuft er deutlich besser.


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja der MR2 lief ohne LMM auch ohne Probleme, da läuft er halt viel zu fett. Aber er lief...


----------



## Zoon (3. Dezember 2013)

Hab ihr neben den LMM auch mal die Kabel gecheckt die dazugehören? Auch wenns vermutlich keine original BMW Teile sind die ihr euch besorgt habt an alle 4 defekt glaube ich da mal auch nicht... Das eines der Kabel spröde geworden ist entweder falsches Signal oder halt gar kein Signal liefert ist häufiger die Ursache als man denkt.

Wobei bei "kein Signal" ja evtl was im Fehlerspeicher sein muss, bei falschen Signal wirds schon interessanter wenns Steuergerät das falsche Signal trotzdem als "io" zu erkennen meint und keinen Fehler abspeichert ... 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber nein,  es ist immer nur Autosound über Youtube. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet,  hat im Vergleich nie ein Original gehört.


Guck dir mal  richtig gut gemachte Videos an, z.B. die von Renn.Tv oder von Frank  Uhlig wo man vernünftige Kameras und vorallem vernünftige Mikros mit  eigenem Preamp (!!!!!!!) einsetzt die den Schallpegel auch aushalten, da  klingen die Onboardaufnahmen richtig geil.

Das verwackelte aus  der Hand geschossene Aunahmen von Tourifahrten - am besten vom ner 30  Euro Chinesenkamera keine Spas machen versteht sich von selbst.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Selbst die Turbodiesel stammten nicht von Opel in dem zeitraum, das waren teilweise BMW Motoren


 
Die kleinen Diesel waren alle von Isuzu, erinnere mich da an den Corsa 1.5 D Winterhure - konnte vor Kraft kaum laufen  aber kam trotz des Minitanks knapp 900 km weit 
Der BMW 6 Zylinder Diesel wurde im Omega verbaut.




Re4dt schrieb:


> Lauf  ich gestern aus der Schule raus und was steht auf der Straße, frage  mich echt noch ob der irgendwie weg gekommen ist vom Fleck.


 
Man beachte die Ladungssicherung, einmal Vollbremsung gibt ne schöne Guilottine ab, und der Erbe hat dann ein E34 Cabrio


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Guck dir mal  richtig gut gemachte Videos an, z.B. die von Renn.Tv oder von Frank  Uhlig wo man vernünftige Kameras und vorallem vernünftige Mikros mit  eigenem Preamp (!!!!!!!) einsetzt die den Schallpegel auch aushalten, da  klingen die Onboardaufnahmen richtig geil.
> 
> Das verwackelte aus  der Hand geschossene Aunahmen von Tourifahrten - am besten vom ner 30  Euro Chinesenkamera keine Spas machen versteht sich von selbst.



Ich kann doch auch nix dafür, dass hier anscheinend keiner jemals ein gescheites Auto live gehört hat. So kommts einem zumindest vor. Jemand hat hier mal vor ein paar Tagen YT-Videos von nem alten Audi Quattro gepostet und gesagt, wie geil der klingt.

 Ich war mehrmals in Goodwood und hab die Dinger live gesehen (und vor allem gehört). Wer Ahnung hat, behauptet nach Sowas niemals mehr, dass ein Auto auf YT geil klingt. Egal wie hochwertig das Video gemacht ist. Das Video mag zwar "gut" klingen, im Vergleich zum Original ist es aber immer nur ein Furz im Eimer. 

Wenn mal ein alter F1 mit V12 ein paar Meter an dir vorbei beschleunigt ist, wirst du wissen, was ich meine.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn ne Autobahn relativ frei is dann gehts ja noch, aber wo in Deutschland gibts das noch am Tage?


 
A14 Südwärts, A20 zwischen Greifswald und Rostock beinahe komplett und rund um Emden ... Da kann man auch mal drauftreten. Aber im normalen Verkehr tagsüber ist mir das doch etwas strange... Zumal man hier rund um Hannover und Braunschweig eh überall 120-130 hat (wenn man mal so schnell vorankommen würde - aber andere Saceh )...


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2013)

Bundesautobahn 63 Mainz Kaiserslautern oder umgekehrt. Ca. 40 KM wo man es am Stück unbegrenzt fliegen lassen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, die A63 hab ich vergessen... DAs ging auch flott damals...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Dezember 2013)

A9 spät abends oder früh morgens ab Roth bis knapp vor Greding.
A6 an Feiertagen (Schwabach bis kurz vor Heilbronn), ansonsten zu viele LKWs.

Was würdet ihr eigentlich einem Fahranfänger empfehlen, welches Auto?
Viel Kurzstrecke, meistens unter 10km, 3-4x im Monat ca 160km, brauche etwas ladekapazität, halt zum Einkaufen.
Nicht all zu teuer, möglichst vernünftiger Verbrauch.
Gibt es da was?


----------



## Murdoch (3. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> A9 spät abends oder früh morgens ab Roth bis knapp vor Greding.
> A6 an Feiertagen (Schwabach bis kurz vor Heilbronn), ansonsten zu viele LKWs.
> 
> Was würdet ihr eigentlich einem Fahranfänger empfehlen, welches Auto?
> ...


 
Cls 63 AMG shooting brake. 

Kuck dir den mal an.


----------



## Lee (3. Dezember 2013)

A92 München Deggendorf, so ab Freising ists eigentlich subjektiv immer leer, hab noch nie erlebt das auf der Strecke viel Verkehr ist. Abends bis Nachts ist man da auch Kilometerlang allein 

@MrSniperPhil

Ich würd mir nen günstigen Kombi holen, mit nem kleinen Benziner. Sind zwar nicht sportlich oder schnell, aber durch den hohen Laderaum doch unglaublich praktisch. Ich verfluche meinen zwar regelmäßig beim Einparken und in Parkhäusern, aber genauso oft fluche ich auf unseren Golf, weil da einfach nix reingeht


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Cls 63 AMG shooting brake.
> 
> Kuck dir den mal an.


 
Ganz so viel Geld hab ich leider nicht zur Verfügung 

@Lee: Hm, dachte ich mir schon fast...
Das größte was eigentlich rein muss ist n Bariton-Saxophon, Packmaß 115x40c20cm.
Bei nem Golf wird das schon schwierig, denke ich, in den Corsa der Großeltern passt das Tenor (ca 80x30x20) nur knapp rein...


----------



## Seeefe (3. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Cls 63 AMG shooting brake.
> 
> Kuck dir den mal an.



Fürn Fahranfänger?  Den kriegt man doch nichtma versichert


----------



## winner961 (3. Dezember 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Fürn Fahranfänger?  Den kriegt man doch nichtma versichert


 
Versichern geht schon nur kannst du das nicht zahlen  zumindestens nicht als normaler Fahranfänger


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Versichern geht schon nur kannst du das nicht zahlen  zumindestens nicht als normaler Fahranfänger


 Spaßeshalber mal berechnen lassen 
7000€ pro Jahr inkl Vollkasko


----------



## Murdoch (3. Dezember 2013)

Ach papalapup. Habt euch mal nicht so.


----------



## winner961 (3. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ach papalapup. Habt euch mal nicht so.


 
Ich hätte dann lieber den C63 AMG  der ist cooler als der CLS der auch schön ist.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dann lieber den C63 AMG  der ist cooler als der CLS der auch schön ist.


 
Ja den C63 nehm ich immer für meine Touren zur Arbeit, aber zum Einkaufen gibts nichts praktischeres als meinen CLS 63 AMG SB!


----------



## Murdoch (3. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja den C63 nehm ich immer für meine Touren zur Arbeit, aber zum Einkaufen gibts nichts praktischeres als meinen CLS 63 AMG SB!


 
Sag ich ja. 

Gab's den bei dir auch im 10er Pack?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr eigentlich einem Fahranfänger empfehlen, welches Auto?


Jedes Auto was ich einem erfahrenen Fahrer mit gleichem Budget auch empfehlen würde.


> Viel Kurzstrecke, meistens unter 10km, 3-4x im Monat ca 160km, brauche etwas ladekapazität, halt zum Einkaufen.


"etwas"=Kombi oder "etwas"=Golfklasse?


> Nicht all zu teuer, möglichst vernünftiger Verbrauch.


Was ist für dich "nicht teuer" und was ein vernünftiger Verbrauch? Ich finde z.B. die ca. 11l auf 200PS bei relativ viel Stadt und kaum km angemessen für mein Schiff, die meisten sehen aber nur die >10l und würden den nie nehmen.
Ebenso geht die Spanne von "nicht teuer" mindestens von 500€-10k€.


> Gibt es da was?


 Bestimmt, nur solltest du dich halt etwas genauer ausdrücken.


----------



## Murdoch (3. Dezember 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde z.B. die ca. 11l auf 200PS bei relativ viel Stadt und kaum km angemessen für mein Schiff, die meisten sehen aber nur die >10l und würden den nie nehmen.



Ist das n VW? 

Finde ich viel verbrauch.

Meinen 4 Liter v8 bi-turbo fahre Ich mit 10 Litern in der Stadt und mit 7 Liter auf der bahn wenn ich gemütlich mit 130 - 140 fahre und das ist n automatik.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Dezember 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "etwas"=Kombi oder "etwas"=Golfklasse?


Hm, wie gesagt das bari Sax (115x40c20cm) muss rein passen, ansonsten eher halt mal ein Kasten Wasser und kleine Einkäufe.
Den Umzug hab ich ja schon hinter mir 
Parkplätze sind hier kein Problem, also kein Smart 
(Nebenbei, allgemein bitte etwas wo ich mit 1,84m nicht direkt an der Decke anstoße.)



> Was ist für dich "nicht teuer" und was ein vernünftiger Verbrauch? Ich finde z.B. die ca. 11l auf 200PS bei relativ viel Stadt und kaum km angemessen für mein Schiff, die meisten sehen aber nur die >10l und würden den nie nehmen.
> Ebenso geht die Spanne von "nicht teuer" mindestens von 500€-10k€.


Hm, ich sag mal idealerweise unter 3k€ und unter 6,5l / 100km.
Soll keine Familien-Kutsche werden und kein Rennwagen, sondern was für nen Single ohne Rennsportambitionen.
(Wobei, die Ambitionen sind da, aber )


----------



## Mosed (3. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Meinen 4 Liter v8 bi-turbo fahre Ich mit 10 Litern in der Stadt und mit 7 Liter auf der bahn wenn ich gemütlich mit 130 - 140 fahre und das ist n automatik.



Das kann dann ja nur ein Diesel sein. Bei nem Benziner wären das Traumwerte.


----------



## Murdoch (3. Dezember 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Das kann dann ja nur ein Diesel sein. Bei nem Benziner wären das Traumwerte.


 
Jupp. 
Aber nen 5 Liter v8 (Benziner c216 von Mercedes) bin ich seiner Zeit auch mit knapp 12 Liter in der Stadt gefahren. 10 Liter so im schnitt auf der bahn. Also geht schon. Alles relativ.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar auch gern mal schneller als 200, aber dies nicht für längere Zeit, geschweige denn konstant- macht mir immer nur für kurze Zeit Spaß.
> Außerdem nervt es mich, wenn ich dann doch relativ häufig bremsen muss. Allerdings würde ich auch nicht sagen, dass dann immer Vollbremsungen nötig sind.
> 
> Leider ist es aber eben auch nicht so, dass einen ein großer Sicherheitsabstand vorm Bremsen "schützt". Ich habe sogar schon oft die Erfahrung machen müssen,
> ...


Das einem bei einer zu großen Lücke jemand einfach da reinfährt und einen in eine Vollbremsung nötigt, kenne ich zu gut. Ich sehe es auch öfter im Rückspiegel, wie Jemand meinen Hintermann abklemmt.
Ich fahre wenn es geht konstant schnell. Nur zwischendurch mal hochbeschleunigen bringt rein garnix.

Ich hab schon Autos mit Fahrradträger über 200 fahren sehen. Das juckt die Leute nicht ansatzweise, das man mit Träger nur 130 darf. Da muss man sehen das man da schnell dran vorbeikommt oder nen großen Abstand lässt, wenn die Dinger mal abfliegen.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Also die Dinge die du hier erzählst werden immer  abstruser und ich frag mich grad echt ob du deinen Führerschein erst  seit heute morgen hast oder das alles ein guter Witz ist.
> 
> Dein Theoriegerede hier mag für dich ja immer ganz toll klingen, aber  wenn du draußen auf der Straße unterwegs bist bringt dir keine Theorie  dieser Welt etwas, weil du dort mit Menschen zu tun hast und niemals  einschätzen können wirst was er als nächstes tut! Alles was du tun  kannst, und solltest, ist dich dem Verkehr so anzupassen das du  jeglichen Gefahren aus dem Weg gehen kannst. Und das kann man nicht wenn  man in irgendwelchen bescheuerten "Gruppen" über 200 fährt!!
> 
> ...


 Ich hab meinen PKW Führerschein mitlerweise seit knapp 7 Jahren(mit 16 gemacht und am 17. abgeholt) und fahre im Schnitt 20000km normale Kilometer, etwa 1500km auf der Arbeit und 400-800km Rennstrecke pro Jahr. Ich bin aber sowas von kein Fahranfänger-heizer, der nicht mal einfachste Grundfahrtechniken beherscht. Ich versuche nicht auf Teufel komm raus meine Geschwindigkeit auf der Bahn zu halten. Wenn die voll is, gehts halt nur langsamer. Dennoch fahre ich auch bei mehr Verkehr noch so schnell, wie es möglich ist und bremse mich nicht hinter nem LKW ein. Wenn z.B. die linke Spur mit relativ viel Autos voll ist, muss ich mich halt mit dem Tempo abfinden, was die da so fahren. Ich kann mich ja nicht in Luft auflösen und durch die Lücken pressen.

Diese "Gruppen" entstehen auf jeder Fahrt von ganz allein. Gleichschnelle häufen sich mit der Zeit bei dir an oder du läufst auf die auf, weil die aufgehalten wurden. Meistens wird da 200-220 gefahren, nen Tempo, was sich gut halten lässt. Bei richtig hohen Geschwindigkeiten 250+(läuft meiner leider nicht, muss ich schon bei Vaddern mitfahren) ist man eigendlich immer alleine. Da trifft man nur sehr wenige an, die auch so schnell fahren/können.
Wenn ich mit Kollegen/Freunden irgendwo hinfahre, dann bilden wir auch nie ne Gruppe. Dafür sind unsere Fahrstile einfach zu unterschiedlich. Mein einer Kumpel eiert mit 90 hinterm LKW her. Wenn ich da hinterher müsste, würde ich nicht ankommen, weil ich mich auf der hälfte der Fahrt erschossen hätte.

Die 300km in 2  Stunden waren keine reine Autobahnstrecke aber auch ein Ausnahmefall.  Normale Fahrzeit bei Tag sind 3 Stunden, bei dichtem Verkehr 3,5-4  Stunden. Das nenne ich schon eine Zeitersparnis. Da ich die Stecke zum  Ring locker über 100 mal gefahren/mitgefahren bin hab ich das schon oft  beobachtet. Trotzdem bin ich auf der "Rekordfahrt" nur so schnell  unterwegs gewesen, dass es keinerlei Punkte gegeben hätte.

Vollgasfahrten sind nur "entspannend", wenn die Bahn frei ist. Wenn man ständig eingebremst wird, ist das nicht entspannend. Ich habe keine Probleme mich für sehr lange Zeit zu konzentrieren. 800km in den Urlaub fahre ich mit einem Tankstopp/pissen in der Mitte durch, ohne dabei Probleme zu bekommen. Sobald ich merke das ich anfange zu gurken oder nicht mehr 100% bei der Sache bin, fahr ich auch nicht mehr weiter, sondern halte an und mache Pause.
Und ich bin aus meinem Umfeld einer, der sich am meisten auf die Straße konzentriert. Wenn jemand mit mir spricht im Auto, dann antworte ich der Windschutzscheibe. Dieses rüberschaun zum Beifahrer oder gestikulieren finde ich fürchterlich. Laute Musik -nie. Bei schneller Fahrweise rede ich auch nur die nötigsten Sachen, keine Gespräche. 2 Hände am Lenkrad -immer. Handy/Navibedienung wärend der Fahrt -nie. Das selbe gilt für essen, trinken oder sonstiges bei der fahrt.




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach Schulmeisterrei und Nötigung.
> 
> Fahren im Pulk vermeide ich grundsätzlich. Passiert häufiger, wenn ich  zur Nordschleife hochfahren, dass welche meinen, sich an mich dranhängen  zu müssen. Erkennt man ja sofort. Junge Kerle in irgendwelchen  aufgetunten Autos. In diesem Falle drossele ich die Geschwindigkeit  umgehend und fahre mit konstant 80 auf der rechten Spur. Die verlieren  dann sehr bald die Lust, mit mir mitfahren zu wollen. Ich halte das  Fahren im Pulk für höchst gefährlich. Man stachelt sich gegenseitig zum  zu schnell fahren an, bringt sich und andere aus Leichtsin in Gefahr.  Sicherheitsabstand wird nicht eingehalten, andere Autofahrer könnten  sich bedroht fühlen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls würde mir nicht von anderen (Gruppe) eine Geschwindigkeit  aufzwingen lassen. Dazu bin ich zu selbstbewusst.



Man fährt dort zusammen und  kein Rennen gegeneinander und man stachelt sich auch nicht an. Diese Leute, die gern  nen Rennen fahren wollen, die sollen das tun, da mache ich nicht mit.  Ich hab das auch häufiger, dass da solche 18jährigen mit ihrem Fiesta ST  auf 200 Monatsraten gekauft nen Wettrennen wollen. Ich lasse die ziehen, habe meine Ruhe, die haben gewonnen und sind auch glücklich. Alle sind zufrieden.




MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr eigentlich einem Fahranfänger empfehlen, welches Auto?
> Viel Kurzstrecke, meistens unter 10km, 3-4x im Monat ca 160km, brauche etwas ladekapazität, halt zum Einkaufen.
> Nicht all zu teuer, möglichst vernünftiger Verbrauch.
> Gibt es da was?


 A4 Avant 2.0 TFSI Quattro?
-gebraucht günstig zu bekommen
-Laderaum
-guter Verbrauch, kann man unter 10 Liter fahren
-Quattro, deswegen einfach zu fahren


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Gibt es da was?


 
Die üblichen Verdächtigen: 

Honda Civic, Nissan Sunny oder Almera, Golf 3 oder 4, BMW E36 oder E46 (wobei noch recht teurer), Ford Fiesta usw. Da gibt es einen haufen, vielleicht solltest du deine Suche etwas einschränken. Auf jedenfall würde ich auf das Gelabber "nicht zuviel PS für einen Fahranfänger" nichts geben, man kann sich mit 50PS genau so leicht tot fahren wie mit 200PS. Mein erstes Auto hatte 2.5L, 95PS, Heckantrieb und Mittelmotor bei knapp 1100 Kilo ... ich lebe noch und hab das Auto in einem Stück ohne Unfall wieder verkauft


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich vermute mal, die Geschichte mit dem "Pulk" ist falsch rüber gekommen, weil die Bezeichnung irre führend ist.

Mir ist das jedenfalls auch schon oft passiert, dass man bei längeren Autobahnfahrten auf Leute trifft, die einen 
ähnlichen Fahrstil haben und eine gleiche "Wohlfühlgeschwindigkeit" fahren. Das kann also auch 160 bis 180 km/h sein
und betrifft nicht nur 200+ Fahrer.
Das hat eigentlich auch nichts mit einer organisierten Gruppenfahrt zu tun. Da gibts ja oft sogar einen Führungs-
und einen Schluss-Fahrer.
Beim spontanen Autobahn-"Zusammenschluss" kommt es doch eher zu wechselnden Positionen, man achtet aufeinander
und dabei natürlich auch auf alle anderen. Man hilft sich gegenseitig, aus der rechten Spur wieder nach links zu kommen,
man hält Abstand, man behindert sich nicht usw.
Mir gefällt es jedenfalls immer, wenn ich auf 1 oder 2 Gleichgesinnte stoße. Es erspart viele hektische Bremsmanöver
und ist irgendwie entspannend.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2013)

So siehts aus. Das ist dann wirklich ein klasse Fahrgefühl.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Dezember 2013)

@Bad: Danke, gute Idee!
Fahren Freunde meiner Großeltern auch einen, daher kenn ich den. Müsste vom Platz genau passen.

@Riverna: Bis auf die BMWs (dann aber als Touring) ist da immer der Kofferraum zu klein...


Audi A4 Avant 2.5 TDI,Klimaautomatik,Alu,Schiebedach als Kombi in Nürnberg
oder
BMW 320i E46 als Limousine in Haundorf
sind mir direkt erst mal ins Auge gesprungen.
Muss jetz aber los, Uni...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Dezember 2013)

@ *MrSniperPhil*

Beispiel für einen Diesel-Touring: BMW 320d DPF*SPORTPAKET*KLIMATRONIK*LEDER*XENON*ALU* als Kombi in Ehningen (Bei Böblingen) Raum Stuttgart

Noch als Tipp. Gerade wenn Sachen wie Gewindefahrwerk oder eine andere Bremse/Scheiben eingebaut wurden ( wie in dem Link von dem 320i), würde ich genau hinsehen. Nicht, dass man u.U. ein verheiztes Auto kauft


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

Blos abstand halten von dem E46, generell bei älteren Autos niemals ne Bastelbude kaufen, und das ist ne Bastelbude. Vorallem Reperaturstau scheint hier auch üblich zu sein, das kann ruck zuck nen Fass ohne Boden werden. 
Bei den LED Rückleuchten kannst von ausgehen das die Wasserziehen, und die Bremsscheiben sehen verdächtig nach Zimmermann scheiben aus, und die sind der lezte Rotz, die reißen nämlich sehr gerne, warum wohl bei dem die Bremsen gemacht werden müssen


----------



## fatlace (4. Dezember 2013)

e46 ist für mich immernoch einer der schönsten BMW´s, leider auch sehr anfällig die dinger, und zum großteil verbastelt.

ich hab mir erstmal IS lüftführungen gegönnt
nebler kommen raus, brauch die eh nie.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2013)

Mal eine blöde Frage aber nur aus reinen Interesse. Gibt es einen aktuellen Cayenne Diesel mit 4 Endrohren? Ein Bekannter hat nämlich seit kurzem einen und zuerst dachte ich es sei ein Turbo wegen den 4 Endrohren aber laut ihm ist es ein Diesel.


----------



## Klutten (4. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt den Diesel mit vier Endrohren oder aktuell auch mit zwei eckigen Rohren links und rechts. Nennt sich dann glabe ich "Cayenne S Diesel".


----------



## fatlace (4. Dezember 2013)

da du gerade hier bist
gibts da eigentlich probleme beim tüv, wen man vorhandene Nebelscheinwerfer ausbaut?


----------



## Riverna (4. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Blos abstand halten von dem E46, generell bei älteren Autos niemals ne Bastelbude kaufen, und das ist ne Bastelbude. Vorallem Reperaturstau scheint hier auch üblich zu sein, das kann ruck zuck nen Fass ohne Boden werden.
> Bei den LED Rückleuchten kannst von ausgehen das die Wasserziehen, und die Bremsscheiben sehen verdächtig nach Zimmermann scheiben aus, und die sind der lezte Rotz, die reißen nämlich sehr gerne, warum wohl bei dem die Bremsen gemacht werden müssen


 
Wieso sollte das Auto eine Bastelbude sein? 
Es kommt jetzt drauf an was du als Bastelbude empfindest, wenn du damit getunte Autos meinst oder "optisch" optimierte muss ich dir teilweise wiedersprechen. Man muss da den Unterschied bei so einem Auto sehen, es gibt die Besitzer die das Auto aufgebaut haben, diese pflegen die Autos deutlich besser als der normale Autofahrer und dann gibt es die Leute die sich ein getuntes Auto kaufen. Die verheizen die Karren oft... jemand der die Karre selber aufgebaut hat, weiß wieviel Geld, Zeit und Stunden an Arbeit in so einem Hobel stecken. Die werden in der Regel den Teufel tun und die Karre verhurren. Ich glaub z.B. das ich meine beiden Autos ofters pflege, warm und kalt fahre (ja auch bei einem Sauger) als der Großteil hier im Forum. Mein Alltags-NX bekommt alle 10.000 Kilometer frisches Öl (nur Markenöl), Kerzen, alle Filter, wird extrem oft sauber gemacht (innen und aussen). Wird unter 80°c Öltemperatur nie über 3.5000 U/Min bewegt und wird über 95°c Öltemperatur nicht abgestellt. Gerade auf das achte ich ganz penible... jeder kleine Defekt wird in der Regel sofort erledigt und nicht erst wenn es sein muss.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> e46 ist für mich immernoch einer der schönsten BMW´s, leider auch sehr anfällig die dinger, und zum großteil verbastelt.
> 
> ich hab mir erstmal IS lüftführungen gegönnt
> nebler kommen raus, brauch die eh nie.


 
Pfui Chris Bangel Design, das war der erste BMW der mir mal absolut garnicht gefallen hat, seitdem gefallen mir auch nur noch sehr sehr wenige.  Mir gefaellt z.b der Dicke Arsch net, ich mag die Dachform nicht. Irgendwie ganz komisch.

Riverna das IST ne Bastelbude, Reperaturstau sagt schon alles, kennste einen BMW kennste alle, is echt so. Gut ich seh das vieleicht auch bisl Kritischer, aber glaub mir ich kenn den unterschied gut, meinst du ich fahr normale standart karren ? Was denkst du wieviel etliche stunden ich damals in meinen E30 reingesteckt hab, den hab ich sogar abgeledert wenn er Nass wurde.... Obwohl ich den jedes Wochenende sowieso geputzt und poliert hab.


----------



## Riverna (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich seh gerade das du den E46 von MrSniperPhil meinst, dachte du redest von dem den KinG[GER] verlinkt hat. Gut ich gebe dir Recht, die Kiste würde ich auch nicht kaufen, Ölwechsel sollte man schon mindestens vor dem Verkauf machen.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Dezember 2013)

Eben genau den mein ich, bei dem Touring bin ich garnicht abgeneigt. Haett mich jetz auch gewundert wenn du mir als KFZler da wiedersprichst


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Dezember 2013)

Hm, ich muss mal schauen.
Die Freunde meiner Großeltern wollen ihren so langsam eh loswerden, da kann ich die mal drauf ansprechen.
Das Ding hat grob 160k km runter, alles original bei Audi machen lassen, gerade erst TÜV.

Prinzipiell gefällt mir der 3er Touring zwar besser, aber die herrschaften würden mir das Auto sicher günstig verkaufen.
Demnächst mal fragen...


----------



## aloha84 (5. Dezember 2013)

So Mustang 2014 wurde heute Nacht vorgestellt.
Gottseidank wurde das Retrodesign mitgenommen.
Basismotor ist ein 4-Zylinder Turbo mit 309 PS.
Der 5.0 V8 ist weiterhin verfügbar.
Preise wurden leider noch nicht genannt, aber das beste ist......er kommt offiziell nach Deutschland. 
Ford Mustang: Ponycar für den Weltmarkt - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT

Grüße


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Auto, bis auf das Heck. Das fällt im Design irgendwie raus.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die das Cabrio nicht versauen hab ich soeben einen schönen Ersatz für meinen C70 gefunden .
Wobei ich ja eher das amerikanische Fahrwerk nehmen würde .


----------



## aloha84 (5. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schönes Auto, bis auf das Heck. Das fällt im Design irgendwie raus.



So gehen die Meinungen auseinander, ich finde den Heckabschluss + Heckansicht nämlich ganz geil.
Am besten finde ich übrigens die Seitenansicht, das ist wirklich eine schöne Linie!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn die das Cabrio nicht versauen hab ich soeben einen schönen Ersatz für meinen C70 gefunden .
> *Wobei ich ja eher das amerikanische Fahrwerk nehmen würde* .



Ganz ehrlich, ich bin das 2010er Modell als Mietwagen gefahren, also noch mit Starrachse......und was soll ich sagen, das auto fährt damit auch um Kurven.^^


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2013)

Ging mir eher um die Abstimmung. Einzelrad soll ja auch der Amerikaner bekommen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja wird weltweit das Gleiche.
Nur der V6 bleibt bei den Amis...
Auf den Preis bin ich auf jeden Fall gespannt, das könnte ein Preishammer im positiven Sinn werden.


----------



## Riverna (5. Dezember 2013)

Gerade meinen neuen Schlagschrauber probiert, nun habe ich endlich auch einen professionellen Schlagschrauber in der Halle und nicht nur auf der Arbeit. Da macht das Arbeiten gleich viel mehr Spaß, hab aus juck und dollerei alle Räder mal ab und wieder drauf gemacht.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. Dezember 2013)

Arbeitswütig? 

Ich werd dann am Wochenende mal die Herrschaften fragen nach dem Audi A4...


----------



## Riverna (5. Dezember 2013)

Wollte es eher mal testen, im Gegenteil hab seit 2 Wochen schon einen "Kundenauftrag" in der Halle stehen und hab noch keine Zeit gefunden ihn zu machen. Bis zum 24.12 soll er fertig sein, da es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sein soll.

Mal was ganz anderes, ich wollte mir aus Spaß mal für nächstes Jahr ausrechnen was mich ein Wechselkennzeichen kosten würde wenn ich meine beiden Autos anmelde. Nun bezahle ich knapp 500Euro im Jahr an Versicherung für meinen grauen NX, wenn ich nun Wechselkennzeichen angebe und dann den roten an soll ich im Jahr nur noch 260Euro bezahlen. Wie kann das den sein? Alle Angaben sind gleich... das kann doch irgendwie nicht stimmen oder? Das hieße ich würde trotz der doppelten Steuer im Jahr 90Euro sparen und kann zwei Autos anmelden?


----------



## watercooled (6. Dezember 2013)

Anrufen und Nachfragen?


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2013)

Das Debakel bei BMW für den i3 geht weiter. Nur 3 Punkte beim Euro NCAP-Crashtest. Das Auto ist eine Todesfalle. Besonders für Fußgänger.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Debakel bei BMW für den i3 geht weiter. Nur 3 Punkte beim Euro NCAP-Crashtest. Das Auto ist eine Todesfalle. Besonders für Fußgänger.


 
Liegt das am Carbon? Ich meine das gibt ja schlechter nach als normales Blech?!

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Mustang.
Zitat *Autobild*


> Der Kofferraum verdient den Namen nicht, dazu ist die Ladekante zu hoch. Und es passen *gerade einmal* 383 Liter Gepäck hinein.



Wird in der AB nicht immer der RIESIGE Kofferraum des Golf gelobt, mit SATTEN *380* Litern?!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Mustang.
> Zitat *Autobild*
> 
> 
> Wird in der AB nicht immer der RIESIGE Kofferraum des Golf gelobt, mit SATTEN *380* Litern?!


 
Man muss auch bedenken, dass der Golf ein Kompaktwagen ist. Der Mustang wird dann ja wahrscheinlich obere Mittelklasse sein.


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2013)

Vor allem mus man bedenken, dass der Golf ein VW ist. Der könnte auch keinen Kofferraum haben und er wäre immer noch besser. Zumindest würde die deutsche Autojournalie das so hindrehen. ;0)


----------



## aloha84 (6. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Man muss auch bedenken, dass der Golf ein Kompaktwagen ist. Der Mustang wird dann ja wahrscheinlich obere Mittelklasse sein.


 
Von den Abmessungen hast du Recht.
Vom Preis sagt mir die Glaskugel:
4 Zylinder Turbo < 30k€ , damit wäre er im Preisgefüge des GTI's o.ä.
8 Zylinder 5.0 ab 35k€ /<40k€ , Konkurrenz in diesem Preisgefüge schwer auszumachen, ich werfe jetzt mal den 2er BMW ein......4er BMW/A5/C-Coupe sind mit entsprechenden Motoren knapp 10k€(minimum) teurer.

Aber was solls......der GTI wird siegen.....variabler Kofferraum, Frontantrieb und daher "sicher" zu beherrschen + "zeitloses" Design = Sieger ist "Das Auto"


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2013)

Ist aber auch schwer mit dem GTI zu vergleichen, da dieser ca. 300KG leichter und deutlich sportlicher ist und generell andere Kunden anspricht.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist aber auch schwer mit dem GTI zu vergleichen, da dieser ca. 300KG leichter und deutlich sportlicher ist und generell andere Kunden anspricht.


 
Die Autobild wird das Wunder vollbringen, vertrau mir.
Hoffentlich kommt noch ein Vergleich des Spritkonsums zwischen Mustang 5.0 und Golf 1,6TDI....... um damit die technisch/ökologische Überlegenheit des VW-Konzerns zu demonstrieren.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vor allem mus man bedenken, dass der Golf ein VW ist. Der könnte auch keinen Kofferraum haben und er wäre immer noch besser. Zumindest würde die deutsche Autojournalie das so hindrehen. ;0)


 
Bin nicht der Einzige der das seltsam findet


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2013)

Geil fand ich damals den Vergleich Passat - Insignia. Da wurde mal eben ein 24.000 Euro Insignia 1,6 gegen einen 33.000 Passat CC mit V6 getestet. Im Fazit stand dann was von wegen ruhigeren und durchzugsstärkerem Passat...


----------



## Mosed (6. Dezember 2013)

Grundsätzlich ist ja nichts gegen einen Vergleich Passat-Insignia einzuwenden. Die Ausstattung sollte natürlich ähnlich sein.


----------



## fatlace (7. Dezember 2013)

Bin zwar kein opel fan, aber die insignia sind top autos.
Kollege hat ein kombi mit voller hütte, und die verarbeitung innen ist wirklich super, war selber positiv überrascht.
Aber opel hat eben den ruf vom rostenden autos weg, auch wens nichtmehr so ist.
Den sollte wohl mercedes bekommen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2013)

Ja, den sollte echt Mercedes haben. Mein Chef hat seinen 2012er C220 zwei mal zurückgehen lassen. Jetzt hat er doch wieder einen E. Mein Vater ist damals vom Viano zum Zafira gewechselt weil das Teil so krass gerostet hat. Jetzt hat er schon den dritten Opel Zafira und ist noch immer begeistert. Opel hatte doch eigentlich auch "nur kurz" Rostprobleme. Von Ende 80, bis Anfang 96. Das sind zwei Generationen. Diese waren aber so krass verbreitet, dass das Geschrei entsprechend groß war. Oder irre ich mich? Hat nicht sogar Audi ihre lebenslange Garantie auf durchrosten inzwischen zurückgezogen?

Edit
Hab grad nachgeschaut. 12 Jahre Garantie gegen durchrosten (also wirklich Löcher), aber nicht gegen anrosten.  
Gebt mal bei Google die Begriffe Audi und Rost ein, da wird einem ganz anders.


----------



## fatlace (7. Dezember 2013)

Freund von mir arbeitet bei mercedes, was der für storys raushaut ist teilweise unglaublich
CLS nach 2 jahren durchgerosteter schweller ect. Ich würde die bude abfackeln wen ich ein auto für 100k kaufe und nach 2 jahren ist der schweller durch
Hmm das mit audi weiss ich auch nicht, aber der alte a3 von meinem bruder hatte aufm dach rieeeesen rostblasen, wie das bei einem verzinkten auto geht frage ich mich bis heute, hatte auch keinen unfall oder so.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2013)

Audis sind nicht mehr vollverzinkt! Nur noch an sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen.


----------



## fatlace (7. Dezember 2013)

War ja ein alter bj 98
Der ist soweit ich weiss vollverzinkt.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Dezember 2013)

Audi, Mercedes und BMW leben aber von ihrem Ruf.
Solange das die Autozeitschriften nicht aendern ist es egal wie die Realitaet aussieht.
In meinem Umfeld, egal wo ich hinkomme und Autos sind das Thema, sind die oben genannten und Fahrzeuge aus dem VW-Konzern noch immer die Wunschfahrzeuge Nr1.

Ich selbst bin ein Opelgeschaedigter. Bin bis vor kurzem einen Omega B BJ 4/99 gefahren.
Es macht halt irgendwann absolut keinen Spass mehr. 
Als direkten Vergleich hatte ich einen 97er E36 eines Kollegen vor Augen mit aehnlicher Laufleistung und Beanspruchung.
Fuer mich selbst, war es  erstmal der letzte Opel fuer lange Zeit.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2013)

Schade, aber so kanns leider laufen. Ich hatte früher einen 525 touring bj. 96 und der war echt nur zum kotzen. Dauernd in der Werkstatt und auch am rosten. Das war 2001. Dann habe ich mir einen Astra F Caravan geholt der zwar gut war, aber wenig Leistung hatte. Danach dann einen C200 Kompressor, der aber wegen lauter Kleinigkeiten keine Freide gemacht hat. Danach kam dann ein Audi A6 Bj. 2002, der aber einfach ein bescheidenes Fahrgefühl vermittelt hat und auch teuer im Unterhalt war. Den hab ich gegen einen Signum Bj 2004 getauscht, der geil war. Leider bin ich mit dem total übermüdet in einen Unfall gekommen und es hat sich nicht gelohnt, den zu reparieren. Meine Frau hat mich dann zu einem Renault Laguna bewegt, der blieb aber nur ein Jahr. Jeden Winter vielen die Sensoren für das keyless go aus und mussten getauscht werden. Jetzt der Vectra GTS 3,2 und mit dem bin ich schon seit nunmehr etwas über einem Jahr voll zufrieden. Ist zwar auch schon zehn Jahre alt, aber bisher alles top. Vor allem die Fahrleistungen. EIgentlich sind die Daten nicht so toll, aber er bringt die Leistung einfach super rüber.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2013)

Bei der A-Klasse vom Arbeitskollegen sind alle vier Türen durchgerostet. Mercedes hat sich bei der Schadensbehebung auch nicht gerade kulant verhalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2013)

Wohl nicht zur Wartung bei Daimler gewesen.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich finds immer wieder verwunderlich wie rostanfällig fahrzeuge von heute sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2013)

OstryCzlowiek schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder verwunderlich wie rostanfällig fahrzeuge von heute sind.


 
Es gab letzten einen Artikel, in den als zusätzliche Ursache das minderwertige Salz auf den Straßen genannt wurde.


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2013)

*****************


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wohl nicht zur Wartung bei Daimler gewesen.




Doch. War damals ein Neuwagen von Mercedes und wurde auch nur bei Mercedes gewartet. In der Zwischenzeit gegen Aufpreis in ne B-Klasse gewandelt, aber die muckt wohl auch nur rum. Teurer Schrott.



OstryCzlowiek schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder verwunderlich wie rostanfällig fahrzeuge von heute sind.



Ich hatte ca.10 Autos bisher. Keines auch nur ne Spur von Rost. Muss wohl ein Problem der deutschen "Premiumprodukte" sein.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2013)

Das Plastik nicht rostet, sollte klar sein.


----------



## worco (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre einen 2000er Toyota Corolla Liftback, war vor 2 Jahren mal beim Spureinstellen und der Mechaniker sagte "das ist das erste Auto bei dem ich die Muttern einfach drehen kann". Außer einem kleinen Rostfleck am Kofferraum(Lack abgekratzt) ist die Karre komplett sauber.
Defekte bisher: Letztes Wochenende Lichtmaschine & Batterie gewechselt(165.000km)(110+50€,selbsteinbau), außerdem Bremssattel hinten rechts Dichtungen eingeschmolzen, (originalteil 235€, ca bei km 120.000).
Mein Vater fährt einen 2006er Avensis, der zickt zwar manchmal nen bisschen(2 Lambdasonden, einmal Kühlerschaluch undicht), das ist aber bei knapp über 100k km auch verschmerzbar. Meine Freunde mit deutschen Fahrzeugen stecken in jedes Jahr min.1000€(absolute Untergrenze, Fahrzeuge  VW,Audi, Mercedes, Alter zwischen 3 und 5 Jahren) in Reparaturen/Wartungen, ich liege ca bei 300, das rechnet sich doppelt...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2013)

worco schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen 2000er Toyota Corolla Liftback, war vor 2 Jahren mal beim Spureinstellen und der Mechaniker sagte "das ist das erste Auto bei dem ich die Muttern einfach drehen kann". Außer einem kleinen Rostfleck am Kofferraum(Lack abgekratzt) ist die Karre komplett sauber.
> Defekte bisher: Letztes Wochenende Lichtmaschine & Batterie gewechselt(165.000km)(110+50€,selbsteinbau), außerdem Bremssattel hinten rechts Dichtungen eingeschmolzen, (originalteil 235€, ca bei km 120.000).
> Mein Vater fährt einen 2006er Avensis, der zickt zwar manchmal nen bisschen(2 Lambdasonden, einmal Kühlerschaluch undicht), das ist aber bei knapp über 100k km auch verschmerzbar. Meine Freunde mit deutschen Fahrzeugen stecken in jedes Jahr min.1000€(absolute Untergrenze, Fahrzeuge  VW,Audi, Mercedes, Alter zwischen 3 und 5 Jahren) in Reparaturen/Wartungen, ich liege ca bei 300, das rechnet sich doppelt...


 
Toyota ist auch einer der zuverlässigsten Hersteller der Welt. Sehr hohe Kundenzufriedenheit, wenig Probleme. Da können sich die deutschen Premiumhersteller mehrere Scheiben von abschneiden.


----------



## xlacherx (8. Dezember 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Toyota ist auch einer der zuverlässigsten Hersteller der Welt. Sehr hohe Kundenzufriedenheit, wenig Probleme. Da können sich die deutschen Premiumhersteller mehrere Scheiben von abschneiden.


 
Na dann vergess Lexus mal nicht  Also ich selbst bin mit Toyota / Lexus bestens zufrieden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2013)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Na dann vergess Lexus mal nicht  Also ich selbst bin mit Toyota / Lexus bestens zufrieden


 
Lexus ist Toyota...


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2013)

Deswegen hat er das geschrieben, glaube ich.


----------



## xlacherx (8. Dezember 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Lexus ist Toyota...


 
Ich weiß  nur etwas nobler  
gut ich muss gestehen... Deutsche Autos mag ich so oder so nicht. 
Ich finde sie sind zu teuer, und stehn einfach an jeder Straßenecke. 

Mfg


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2013)

Naja... ein GS450 ist auch nicht wirklich günstig.


----------



## xlacherx (8. Dezember 2013)

Vergleich doch aber mal mit anderen Herstellern, was es da kostet (wenn man es wo anderst überhaupt bekommt). 

Also ich fahr ja nen IS250. Also es ist ja echt selten, das mir einer begegnet


----------



## watercooled (8. Dezember 2013)

Der 2008er Passat der hier steht gammelt mittlerweile auch.
Das Stück in dem der Sensor fürn Kofferraum eingelassen ist besteht auf 60cm breite mittlerweile nurnoch aus Bläschen.
Und auch Unterseite Heckklappe fängts an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Doch. War damals ein Neuwagen von Mercedes und wurde auch nur bei Mercedes gewartet. In der Zwischenzeit gegen Aufpreis in ne B-Klasse gewandelt, aber die muckt wohl auch nur rum. Teurer Schrott.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hatte ca.10 Autos bisher. Keines auch nur ne Spur von Rost. Muss wohl ein Problem der deutschen "Premiumprodukte" sein.


 Hmmm das ist komisch. Eigendlich ist Daimler in Sachen Kulanz sehr kundenfreundlich. Wichtig ist halt nur das man zur Wartung bei Daimler war und den Service nicht überzogen hat.


Der Rost ist aber im Gegensatz zu früher nicht mehr da. Wir schweißen vielleicht wenn es hochkommt 2 Autos pro Jahr wegen Rost. Früher stand jede Woche mindestens einer wegen Rost in der Werkstatt. Richtig durchgerostete Autos gibt es heuzutage eigendlich nicht mehr. Das ist eher "Kosmetik".




watercooled schrieb:


> Der 2008er Passat der hier steht gammelt mittlerweile auch.
> Das Stück in dem der Sensor fürn Kofferraum eingelassen ist besteht auf 60cm breite mittlerweile nurnoch aus Bläschen.
> Und auch Unterseite Heckklappe fängts an.


Ist die Heckklappe richtig eingestellt oder reibt die an der Unterseite? Ich hab es schon häufiger gesehen das Heckklappen an der Unterseite gammeln, weil die zu tief hängen und an der Heckstoßstange scheuern. Das passiert grade wenn die oft auf und zu gemacht werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der 2008er Passat der hier steht gammelt mittlerweile auch.


Mein 2001er ist besser. (3bg) Der hat nur, nach fast 13 jahren, an der heckklappe unterhalb des nummernschildes eine rost-blase. (muß ich nächstes jahr wenn es wieder wärmer wird mal retuschieren) Allerdings hab ich dieses grün-metallic drauf, was wirklich sehr strapazierbar ist, und unten rum schutzbeplankung aus plastik.
Am besten find ich aber den auspuff. Wenn ich den nachschalldämpfer etwas poliere schaut der aus wie neu und der rest ist auch mehr als gut erhalten für das alter. (beim firmen-caddy ist der nachschalldämpfer nach nichtmal 4 jahren abgefallen)
Allerdings durfte ich, dank mittlerweile 274000km laufleistung, den turbo und die kupplung wechseln lassen. Zudem stand eine getriebeüberholung bei ca. 230000 km an. (hat geräusche gemacht, vermutlich lager-schaden) Und dann ging letztens noch hinten ein bremssattel fest-> ich hab gleich beide wechseln lassen.
Ansonsten wurden nur die üblichen verschleißteile wie z.b. die bremsen und die obligatorischen durchsichten gemacht. Dafür wird er wohl min. bis 500000 km halten müssen.


----------



## watercooled (8. Dezember 2013)

Nein. Unten reibt nix (würde man ja sehen) und am Sensor hats keine Teile die da reiben könnten.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab für meine Freundin heute den Rav4 bestellt in der Executive Ausstattungslinie. Bin den schon ein paar mal gefahren, der ist echt spitze und bietet reichlich Platz. ~42.000 ist auch nicht die Welt dafür. Ich freu mich, wahrscheinlich mehr als meine Perle.


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich bei Toyota im Konfiguratior alles reinhaue, was geht, komm ich auf 38 000 €. Und da ist doch bestimmt auch noch ca. 5 000 € Rabatt drin.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Dezember 2013)

Bin grad nicht zu Hause. Was hast du denn eingegeben? Der Grundpreis für den 2.2 Diesel Executive ist schon 37.xxx.


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bin grad nicht zu Hause. Was hast du denn eingegeben? Der Grundpreis für den 2.2 Diesel Executive ist schon 37.xxx.



Executive, Diesel, Allrad , 6Stufen Automatik und der teuerste Metalliclack komme ich auf 38 000 €. Konfigurator von der Toyotaseite.

Schönes Auto btw!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hatte ca.10 Autos bisher. Keines auch nur ne Spur von Rost. Muss wohl ein Problem der deutschen "Premiumprodukte" sein.


 
Die Autos die wir hatten, alles deutsche Fabrikate, hatten auch noch nie Probleme mit Rost 
Unser bislang ätester, der Z4 BJ 2003, hat nicht die kleinste Stelle Rost. Selbst der Unterboden/Fahrwerkskomponenten sind absolut rostfrei, außer an der HA kleine Stellen mit leichtem Flugrost durch Steinschläge.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Dezember 2013)

So, sitze dann mal wieder am PC und habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. Also, so sieht's aus:
http://abload.de/img/unbenannt4mdj9.jpg

Da geht aber noch mehr, 45.000-46.000 sind bestimmt drin, braucht sie aber nicht. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schönes Auto btw!


 
Danke. 

Der Alte geht auch noch in Zahlung, muss ich die Woche nochmal hin.


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Dachte ich mir schon. Ich surf mit dem Handy. Die mobile Version vom Konfigurator ist etwas abgespeckt. Gibt keine Zusatzausstattung. Man kann auch keine anderen Felgen wählen und so. Zumindest hab ichs nicht gefunden.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Dezember 2013)

Achso, ok. Die mobile Version habe ich nie probiert, scheint ja dann ziemlich nutzlos.


----------



## winner961 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ist halt ne mobile abgesteckte Version 

Aber schickes Auto. Hab auch ein kleines Faibel für die Toyotas weil wir im Ort einen Toyota Händler haben


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab heute eine Freundin von mir aus der Autobahn gemacht, schade das die Karre nicht sauber war. Wäre echt ein schönes Bild geworden


----------



## Seeefe (8. Dezember 2013)

Das gibts nicht, man hat doch tatsächlich die Ursache für den ab und zu auftretenden Gasgeruch bei meinem Jazz gefunden  Es war allem anschein nach der Filter. 

Da war ich jetzt das 3 mal in 2 Jahren deswegen bei Honda, jedesmal das gleiche Bild. Das ganze Auto von vorne bis hinten gecheckt, keiner konnte was finden. 
Diesesmal war es erstmal wieder genau wie vor 1 und 2 Jahren. Selbst einen von der DEKRA hat man geholt, der hat auch nichts gefunden = Gasanlage i.O. alles muss eigentlich dicht sein. 
Da fuhr ich also das Auto abholen, mit dem Ergebnis das die wieder nichts gefunden haben. Ich also SChlüssel geholt, Rechnung bezahlt und geh zum Auto. Ich steig ein, was ist? Wiedermal der ekelhafte Gasgeruch. Ich direkt wieder rein, der Meister sein Messgerät geholt und die Motorhaube aufgemacht. Diesmal schlägt das Ding direkt an, am Filter, den er 30,40 mal vorher abgetestet hat  

Das komische an der ganzen Geschichte war jetzt nur, das das nur ab und zu aufgetreten ist und natürlich nie, als der Wagen beim Händler war  
Der Meister war genau so überrascht, das ich für den Austausch vom Filter und für die Arbeit garnichts mehr bezahlen musste 

Hoffentlich war das auch die Ursache


----------



## Beam39 (9. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Dachte ich mir schon. Ich surf mit dem Handy. Die mobile Version vom Konfigurator ist etwas abgespeckt. Gibt keine Zusatzausstattung. Man kann auch keine anderen Felgen wählen und so. Zumindest hab ichs nicht gefunden.


 
Schonmal den Konfigurator von VW benutzt? Ich habs letztens das erste Mal probiert.. Und nach 2 Klicks seingelassen. Unfassbarer Scheiss!


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Schonmal den Konfigurator von VW benutzt? Ich habs letztens das erste Mal probiert.. Und nach 2 Klicks seingelassen. Unfassbarer Scheiss!



Ich finde den auch unglaublich schlecht.. Super veraltet bis zum geht nicht mehr. Und es wird nichts visuell angezeigt außer das Fahrzeug, der Lack und die Felgen. 

Den besten Konfigurator haben finde ich Alfa Romeo und Ferrari.. Man träumt ja gerne mal.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Schonmal den Konfigurator von VW benutzt? Ich habs letztens das erste Mal probiert.. Und nach 2 Klicks seingelassen. Unfassbarer Scheiss!



Den von Renault find ich auch nicht so dolle.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dem von Opel?


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2013)

Nie Reingeschaut.


----------



## winner961 (9. Dezember 2013)

Kann mal heute Abend reinschauen


----------



## Beam39 (9. Dezember 2013)

Total unerklärlich für mich wie man als solch großes Unternehmen ein solch wichtiges Element so vernachlässigen kann.


----------



## JC88 (9. Dezember 2013)

Der von BMW gefällt mir bisher am besten. Wenn auch etwas langsam von der reaktion her.

Der von Renault ist, zumindest im Vergleich zu Opel und VW, garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Der von Renault .



Naja. Man sieht wenigstens, wie das Auto innen und außen aussieht, kann sich ins Auto setzen und so.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> ... = Gasanlage i.O. alles muss eigentlich dicht sein. ...


 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie deine Anlage auf Dichtheit überprüft wurde, kann dir aber nur den Rat geben, Lecks mit einem AU-Gerät aufspüren zu lassen. Dieses reagiert 1.000 Mal empfindlicher auf Kohlenwasserstoffe als die ganzen Gastester. Die kleinen Biester haben oft den Nachteil, dass sie von Hand kalibriert werden müssen ...was wieder eine Fehlerquelle mehr ist.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Dezember 2013)

Wie die von Honda das gemessen haben oder der von der DEKRA weiß ich nicht genau. Bin aber schon froh darüber, das die überhaupt was gefunden haben, nach dem 3ten mal jetzt. Hoffe mit dem Filterwechsel hat sichs auch mit der Geschichte


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2013)

War vorhin noch Auto Waschen. Echt krank was da an Dreck zusammenkommt im Winter. Macht das auf Dauer eigentlich dem Lack was aus?


----------



## Murdoch (11. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> War vorhin noch Auto Waschen. Echt krank was da an Dreck zusammenkommt im Winter. Macht das auf Dauer eigentlich dem Lack was aus?


 
Was? Das waschen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2013)

Also ich wasch einmal pro Woche mein Auto von Hand


----------



## Murdoch (11. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Also ich wasch einmal pro Woche mein Auto von Hand


 
Das muss liebe sein. 

Mein karren habe ich jetzt erst ein mal gewaschen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr alle 3 Monate mal durch die Waschstraße. Wenn ich bei uns unter den Bäumen Parke, ist die Karre im Sommer von den Tauben immer vollgeschissen. Dann fahr ich tagsüber in der Mittagspause auch mal zur Waschstation.


----------



## dekay55 (11. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Das muss liebe sein.
> 
> Mein karren habe ich jetzt erst ein mal gewaschen.


 
Nein Liebe ist es wenn du dein Auto auch jedes Wochenende Polierst, und nachm Regen du rausgehst zum abledern


----------



## watercooled (11. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Was? Das waschen?


 
Nee  Das in Staub und Dreck eingekrustet sein


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> , und nachm Regen du rausgehst zum abledern



Brauchst du nicht. Regenwasser ist kalkfrei.


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Dezember 2013)

Das ist der Witz gewesen von dekay55 

PS. : Achso, mein Auto. 4 Monate jetzt Alt. 1er F21 mit M Paket etc. 
Bin aber auch erst seit 4 Monaten 18. 

http://abload.de/image.php?img=1236939_5603776706905vyu43.jpg


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2013)

Möglich. Ich kenne einige, die machen sowas...


----------



## Murdoch (11. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nein Liebe ist es wenn du dein Auto auch jedes Wochenende Polierst, und nachm Regen du rausgehst zum abledern


 
Da musst ja jedes jahr neu lackieren.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2013)

Übern Winter wasche ich das Auto gar nicht. Wird eh nur sofort wieder dreckig. So ne ordentliche Dreckschicht ist auch ne ordentliche Schutzschicht  Irgendwann Ende März wird er dann wieder durch die Waschstraße gejagt. Programm mit Unterbodenwäsche. Das muss reichen.


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nee  Das in Staub und Dreck eingekrustet sein


 
Dreck und Staub nicht, Salz von der Straße hingegen schon.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2013)

Bäääm! Wie geil! Der McLaren P1 auf der Nordschleife. Zeit unter 7 Minuten. Vermutlich nicht schneller als das hässliche und schwere Eisenschwein "Porsche 918". Zumindest wird von McLaren nur gesagt, dass man unter 7 Minuten war. Trotz dass die Zeit vermutlich langsamer war, als die Porsche Zeit, absolut geiles Video. Wie sich das Ding in die Fuchsröhre reinhaut, unglaublich. Und der Heckflügel beim Flachstellen. Einfach nur geil! Absolut Epic, das Video! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9IWiTpWeiM


----------



## ErbsenPommes (11. Dezember 2013)

Angeblich ist der P1 eine 6:47 gefahren, nur wartet McLaren jetzt auf die Zeit vom LaFerarri um sich nicht zu blamieren, wenn dieser noch einmal schneller ist. Wobei 6:47 schon unglaublich schnell ist.. Ich hab es so gelesen ob es stimmt, sehen wir die Tage.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch schon beim P1 von 6:30 gelesen. Mit Straßenreifen. Bin mal gespannt. Nur, vor nächstem Frühjahr wird Ferrari da oben wohl keine Bestzeit mehr fahren. Wobei die Zeit vom McLaren auch mit teils feuchten Streckenabschnitten gefahren worden sein soll.


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2013)

Welche Zeit fährt ein Veyron auf der Schleife? Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über offizielle Tracktimes ?


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Welche Zeit fährt ein Veyron auf der Schleife? Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über offizielle Tracktimes ?



VW hat den Veyron nie offiziell auf der NOS messen lassen. Zum Veyron gibts keinerlei Zeiten. Ich bezweifle auch, dass der Veyron sehr schnell ums Eck geht. Der muss ja zwangsläufig bei der Vmax auf Richtungsstabilität ausgelegt sein. 

Rundenzeiten: http://nurburgringlaptimes.com/lap-times/lap-times-top-100/

Übrigens, die beiden ersten Radicals in der Liste kannst du streichen. Die hatten keine Zulassung in Deutschland.


----------



## Zoon (11. Dezember 2013)

Beim Veyron stellt sich auch Bugatti quer. Beispiel TopGear, nur um den Hobel mal um deren Flugplatzkurs auf Zeit zu fahren haben die sich den halt mal von nem betuchten Privatier ausgeliehen - Vom Werk gabs kein Auto


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2013)

VW weiß wohl warum. Das Ding ist halt ein Dragster. Für den Rundkurs nur bedingt tauglich.

Es gibt eine Runde auf der NOS. Gefahren von Horst von Saurma. Aber das war ne Bummelrunde. In der Spocht Auto wurde dann schwadroniert, was der Veyron alles könnte, wenn er wollte.



Zoon schrieb:


> Beispiel TopGear, nur um den Hobel mal um deren Flugplatzkurs auf Zeit zu fahren haben die sich den halt mal von nem betuchten Privatier ausgeliehen - Vom Werk gabs kein Auto




Und der Veyron kam bei TopGear auch nicht auf den ersten Platz in der Zeitenliste.


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2013)

Das der Veyron keine gute Zeit liefert dachte ich mir schon, finde das Teil eh ziemlich unbeeindruckend. 

80.	Subaru WRX STI	7:55.00	Watch Onboard	'10
100.	Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R	8:01.00	Onboard N/A	'95

Interessant, irgendwo dazwischen müsste eigentlich mein Auto liegen. Dachte eher das ich mich in der 9Min Region bewegen würde.


----------



## killer196 (11. Dezember 2013)

@riverna 
Kommt auf die fahrweise drauf an  :p


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2013)

Rein vom Auto her, ich selber wäre nicht in der Lage auch nur annähernd an so eine Zeit zu kommen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich schon einen R35 GTR brauchen um überhaupt in Richtung von 10Min zu kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2013)

Man sagt das ein Ottonormalfahrer nicht unter 10 min fährt, egal mit was für nem Auto. Stimmt eigendlich auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Dezember 2013)

Mit unserem Auto nicht unter 15min 
Ich wollte im Sommer ja mal hin, lohnt sich das?

(Auto: Peugeot 307SW 1.6  HDi, 109PS, vmax = 180 km/h)


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2013)

Ring lohnt sich immer!

Ich muss nächstes Jahr im Frühling auch unbedingt wieder hin. Das ist der Nachteil vom Winter...


Wippermann komm her ich will dich unter die Räder nehmen


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2013)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Mit unserem Auto nicht unter 15min


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen... 
Ob es sich mit deinem Peugeot lohnt kann dir niemand sagen, bin bisher nur mit einem 400PS Skyline über die Schleife gejuckelt. Da hat es schon ordentlich Spaß gemacht...


----------



## BlindxDeath (12. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab heute eine Freundin von mir aus der Autobahn gemacht, schade das die Karre nicht sauber war. Wäre echt ein schönes Bild geworden


 

spontan mal dein bild kurz durch photoshop gejagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herbst ist eine schöne jahreszeit zum Fotos machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der EP3 vom kollegen ist leider weg.. mein Bruder ist nun wieder alleine mit seinem EP3 
Der kollege hat nun nen Evo6, mal schauen wann der erste schnee fällt


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe meine Zeiten auf der NOS nie gestoppt. Somit kanns ne 7:45 sein, oder auch ne 11 irgendwas.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2013)

Eher letzteres 

Hab die Liste jetzt nur überflogen aber bei welcher Zeit dürfte denn der neue Mk7 GTI liegen?


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Eher letzteres



Realistisch sind BTG Zeiten von um die 7:45 mit dem Megane drinne. Immer abhängig vom Fahrer.


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2013)

Und wieder bin ich ein Stück weiter am Ziel, die große Einzeldrosselklappen-Ansaugbrücke habe ich nun auch. Nun fehlen mir nur noch die scharfen Nockenwellen und 440ccm Einspritzdüsen und die Karre kann abgestimmt werden  Dann kann ich in den nächsten Monaten endlich eine Probefahrt mit der Kiste machen und mich über die Leistung freuen.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2013)

440er Düsen? Ich dachte bei so "wenig" Hubraum brauchts sowas nur bei Turbos?


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2013)

370ccm Düsen würden für Super Plus auch reichen, da ich aber auf E85 mappen will müssen es 440ccm Düsen sein damit sie nicht über 90% Auslastung kommen.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2013)

Was hat mann da denn Serie drin?


----------



## aloha84 (12. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Realistisch sind BTG Zeiten von um die 7:45 mit dem Megane drinne. Immer abhängig vom Fahrer.


 
Ich glaube bei Youtube habe ich mir ne Reportage über einen Redaktuer angesehen, der hat 1 oder 2 Tage auf der NOS trainiert.....also mit Fahrtrainer und allem was dazugehöhrt.
Gefahren ist er mit nem 911er GT3 (wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne)
Ergebnis:
Tag 1: irgendwas über 10min, können auch 11 gewesen sein.
Tag 2: nach Einweisung, Training usw. 7.50.

Der Typ war nach seiner "schnellen" Runde fix und alle.


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Youtube habe ich mir ne Reportage über einen Redaktuer angesehen, der hat 1 oder 2 Tage auf der NOS trainiert.....also mit Fahrtrainer und allem was dazugehöhrt.
> Gefahren ist er mit nem 911er GT3 (wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne)
> Ergebnis:
> Tag 1: irgendwas über 10min, können auch 11 gewesen sein.
> ...



Kommt aber auch immer auf die Runde an. Ist der die komplette Runde gefahren, oder die Touristenvariante (Bridge to Gantry) oder die Industrievariante. 

Die Reportage hab ich auch gesehen. Der Typ ist aber mit nem Carrera S gefahren und es ging darum, ob er mit einem Tag Training unter 9 Minuten kommt. Aber kein Plan, ob das die gleiche Sendung war und welche Streckenvariante der gefahren ist.


----------



## thecroatien (12. Dezember 2013)

Ist schon jemand den Octavia 3 gefahren?

Optisch ja mal Super Schick geworden... Qualitativ vom Innenraum VW in nichts nachstehend wie ich finde...


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2013)

Geht mir genau so. Der neue Octavia (RS) ist eins der wenigen deutschen Autos aktuell am Markt das mir wirklich sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## winner961 (12. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so. Der neue Octavia (RS) ist eins der wenigen deutschen Autos aktuell am Markt das mir wirklich sehr gut gefällt.


 
Das ist er wirklich könnte ich mir als alltagsauto gut vorstellen ist sicher geil zu fahren


----------



## Zoon (12. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Eher letzteres
> 
> Hab die Liste jetzt nur überflogen aber bei welcher Zeit dürfte denn der neue Mk7 GTI liegen?


 
Laut Sportauto mit Performance Paket 8:29 auf der Nordschleife.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2013)

Der taucht in der Liste aber nicht auf?

Edit: Ach Fail die geht ja nur bis 8:00


----------



## ich558 (12. Dezember 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigendlich von der Firma Racechip und deren Produkte? Empfehlenswert ja oder nein? Denke ja schon lange über ein Chiptuning nach aber die 1000€ bei Abt oder MTM sind mir zu viel und Racechip verspricht für 300€ eine 17%ige Steigerung. Chiptuning für Audi A1 1.4 TFSI – RaceChip Chiptuning


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2013)

Einfach mal googeln  Da siehste was die taugen...


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigendlich von der Firma Racechip und deren Produkte? Empfehlenswert ja oder nein? Denke ja schon lange über ein Chiptuning nach aber die 1000€ bei Abt oder MTM sind mir zu viel und Racechip verspricht für 300€ eine 17%ige Steigerung. Chiptuning für Audi A1 1.4 TFSI – RaceChip Chiptuning


 
Rechtliche Hinweise

Wenn ich das schon lese wird mir schlecht. 


Aber mal anders gefragt: Warum möchtest Du Dir Deine recht neue Kiste mit so einem Zeug verhunzen?


----------



## aloha84 (12. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Das ist er wirklich könnte ich mir als alltagsauto gut vorstellen ist sicher geil zu fahren


 
Leider wurde augenscheinlich ein fehler vom Vorgänger übernommen, hinten ist die Federung "hoppelig", weiß grad nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben kann.
Das kann je nach Strecke gar nicht auffallen/stören, oder du "hoppelst" über die Autobahn, kein Witz!
Beim Vorgänger ist das Problem mit anderen Dämpfern zu "verbessern", oder aber du packst den Kofferraum voll.
Ich denke die Standartdämpfer-einstellung ist für eine hohe Zuladung ausgelegt.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2013)

Da kenn ich noch einen. Der 2010er Jaguar XF 4.2 einer Freundin hat uns mal auf der Autobahn, auf dem Weg in den Urlaub durchgeschüttelt. Hinten drin konnte man das fast nicht aushalten. Bei 220 dann hat auch der Fahrer das deutlich gemerkt und angehalten. Ein Blick in den Kofferaum und losgestaunt. Da waren nur zwei kleine Koffer drin. Quasi Handgepäck. Im Handbuch stand dann, dass wenn hinten zwei Personen sitzen, der Kofferaum mit maximal 35 Kilo beladen werden darf! Einen Koffer raus, Probefahrt bis zur nächsten Abfahrt und alles bestens. Koffer wieder rein und gefühlt als wäre man auf einer Crossstrecke.  
Beim Update ist dem nachweislich nicht mehr so, aber offiziell wissen die davon nichts mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2013)

VW bekommt traditionell mit seiner Feder-Dämpfer Auslegung Probleme bei schnell wiederholter Anregung (Kopfsteinpflaster, aber auch sehr kaputte AB). 

Die Auslegung auf "Mindestgepäck" hat dagegen fast jeder Kombi ohne Niveaulift, egal bei welchem Hersteller. MB hat deswegen lange überhaupt keinen Kombi ohne Niveaulift verkauft. Ob das aktuell immernoch so ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Dezember 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> VW bekommt traditionell mit seiner Feder-Dämpfer Auslegung Probleme bei schnell wiederholter Anregung (Kopfsteinpflaster, aber auch sehr kaputte AB).
> 
> Die Auslegung auf "Mindestgepäck" hat dagegen fast jeder Kombi ohne Niveaulift, egal bei welchem Hersteller. MB hat deswegen lange überhaupt keinen Kombi ohne Niveaulift verkauft. Ob das aktuell immernoch so ist weiß ich nicht.



Ich hätte nur gedacht, da ja jetzt dieser neue "Baukasten" von VW genutzt wird.....das es sich erledigt hätte.
Im neuen Golf ist das Problem nicht mehr vorhanden, im Octavia schon.
Und man kann sich ja schlecht immer 2 Säcke Beton hinten reinschmeißen, nur damit die Karre nicht hoppelt.


----------



## thecroatien (12. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Leider wurde augenscheinlich ein fehler vom Vorgänger übernommen, hinten ist die Federung "hoppelig", weiß grad nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben kann.
> Das kann je nach Strecke gar nicht auffallen/stören, oder du "hoppelst" über die Autobahn, kein Witz!
> Beim Vorgänger ist das Problem mit anderen Dämpfern zu "verbessern", oder aber du packst den Kofferraum voll.
> Ich denke die Standartdämpfer-einstellung ist für eine hohe Zuladung ausgelegt.



Das liegt an der "älteren Achsaufnahme".

Er bei Modellen mit mehr als 150ps kommt die Mehrlenker Achse hinten zum Einsatz. Habe darüber schon gelesen, kann mir das ganze aber schlecht vorstellen. Auf einer Probefahrt konnte ich das Problem nicht nachvollziehen.

Bin echt mal gespannt, nächste Woche kommt "meiner"... dann kann ich dazu mehr berichten


----------



## ich558 (12. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Rechtliche Hinweise
> 
> Wenn ich das schon lese wird mir schlecht.
> 
> ...



Weil etwas mehr Druck übers Drehzahlband verteilt nicht schaden würde und etwas mehr Leistung zu einem Audi das einen auf aggressiv macht (Schalensitze, S Line, 18 Zöller) gut passen würde 

@watercooled
Ich finde das klingt jetzt nicht so schlimm aber ich finde keine Test nur das Racechips angeblich "Testsieger" ist


----------



## STSLeon (12. Dezember 2013)

Dann nimm doch einfach die Schalensitze raus und mach Stahlfelgen drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur gedacht, da ja jetzt dieser neue "Baukasten" von VW genutzt wird.....das es sich erledigt hätte.
> Im neuen Golf ist das Problem nicht mehr vorhanden, im Octavia schon.
> Und man kann sich ja schlecht immer 2 Säcke Beton hinten reinschmeißen, nur damit die Karre nicht hoppelt.


 
Wie gesagt: Das hat nichts mit dem Auto/Hersteller an sich zu tun sondern damit dass es ein Kombi ohne Niveaulift ist. 
Alternativ hättest du einen Kombi wo du kaum was zuladen darfst.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weil etwas mehr Druck übers Drehzahlband verteilt nicht schaden würde und etwas mehr Leistung zu einem Audi das einen auf aggressiv macht (Schalensitze, S Line, 18 Zöller) gut passen würde
> 
> @watercooled
> Ich finde das klingt jetzt nicht so schlimm aber ich finde keine Test nur das Racechips angeblich "Testsieger" ist


 
Dann überleg doch mal was das Auto kostet und setze das ins Verhältnis zum Chiptuning aus der Hinterhofklitsche mit fragwürdigen Geschäftsbedingungen... . Nen neuer Motor oder Turbo kosten mehr als die 500€ Ersparnis ... Zumal die vermutlich eh nur nen Chip reinsetzen werden ohne deinen Motor auf dem Prüfstand abzustimmen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was hat mann da denn Serie drin?


 
Was man da Serie hat weiß ich nicht, der SR20VE hat 270ccm Düsen ab Werk.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigendlich von der Firma Racechip und deren Produkte? Empfehlenswert ja oder nein? Denke ja schon lange über ein Chiptuning nach aber die 1000€ bei Abt oder MTM sind mir zu viel und Racechip verspricht für 300€ eine 17%ige Steigerung. Chiptuning für Audi A1 1.4 TFSI – RaceChip Chiptuning


 
Um es mal kurz zu machen:

Dazwischenstecken -> Müll. Macht den Motor kaputt und fährt ändert die Fahreigenschaften nicht. Sicherheitsfunktionen außer Kraft gesetzt. In vielen 300€ Dazwischensteckgeräten sind nur ein paar Widerstände im Wert von 1-2 cent drin. Damit werden dem Motorsteuergerät einfach flasche Sensorwerte vorgegaukelt.

Software ändern mit Abstimmung -> Gut. Motor bleibt ganz, Tuner gibt meist auch noch Garantie auf Motor und Antriebsstrang. Sicherheitsfunktionen und Diagnosefähigkeit bleibt erhalten!




Olstyle schrieb:


> VW bekommt traditionell mit seiner Feder-Dämpfer  Auslegung Probleme bei schnell wiederholter Anregung (Kopfsteinpflaster,  aber auch sehr kaputte AB).
> 
> Die Auslegung auf "Mindestgepäck"  hat dagegen fast jeder Kombi ohne Niveaulift, egal bei welchem  Hersteller. MB hat deswegen lange überhaupt keinen Kombi ohne Niveaulift  verkauft. Ob das aktuell immernoch so ist weiß ich nicht.


 Heute haben die Kombis Airmatic an der Hinterachse.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2013)

Rüchtig. Geh doch zB mal zu Abt. Da die das im großen Stil machen sind die garnichtmal so teuer wie man denkt. Gib lieber 700-1000€ bei ner Seriösen Firma
aus als 300€ in so nen Chinaschrott zu stecken bei dems dir nach nen paar k Kilometern irgendwas umme Ohren haut.

Evt. hast du ja auch Werkstätten in der Nähe die das machen können und eventuell nen Prüfstand haben?


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2013)

Bosch Dienst hat oft einen Leistungsprüfstand, ansonstens die meisten Tuningschuppen. Gebe da den anderen recht entweder lässt man die Karre aufm Prüfstand abstimmen oder man lässt es lieber. Meine Abstimmung kostet mich knapp 800Euro, dafür habe ich danach mehr Leistung und einen gut abgestimmten Motor.

Hab heute mal ein bisschen Lackpflege betrieben, hat sich gelohnt. Große Inspektion gleich mit gemacht, was soll man auch sonst am ersten Urlaubstag anderes machen als den ganzen Tag unterm Auto zu liegen?


----------



## aloha84 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hatte grad nochmal nen Vergleichstest, wegen der Federproblematik beim Octavia gesucht.
Leider finde ich grad nur den der Autobild ....aber egal die beschreiben es ganz treffend.
Link: Fnf kompakte Kombis im Vergleich - Bilder - autobild.de
In der Bildergalerie ab Bild  37.

Grüße


----------



## ich558 (13. Dezember 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach die Schalensitze raus und mach Stahlfelgen drauf.



Alles klar sehr gute Idee 

Das ist mir schon bewusst das so eine Box nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sei kann und wohl würd ich mich mit so einem Teil denke ich auch nicht fühlen hab nur gemeint vielleicht hat hier schön Tests, Erfahrungsberichte gelesen usw....


----------



## raceandsound (13. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was man da Serie hat weiß ich nicht, der SR20VE hat 270ccm Düsen ab Werk.



SR20DE hat 259ccm Düsen, unten auch eine kleine Auflistung^^

All Nissan Side feed injs are high impedence 

For Low Impedance injs use 6.8 ohms 10 watt resister

The GTIR 444cc Inj is low impedence

91-99 USDM SR20DE = 259 cc side feed injs
00-02 USDM SR20DE RR = top feed injs

U12, U13, W10 and W11 SR20DET = 370 cc Side Feed injs
Pulsar GTIR SR20DET = 444 cc Top Feed injs

S13 and S14 RWD SR20DET =370 cc Side Feed injs
S15 RWD SR20DET = 444 cc Side Feed injs

SR20VET = 444cc Top Feed 
SR20VE 20V = 350cc Top Feed
VR38DETT = 570cc Top Feed

Side Feed Injs

23 cc = 16 WHP
46 cc = 31 WHP
93 cc = 63 WHP
139 cc = 94 WHP
185 cc = 125 WHP * Pink GA16
---------------------------------------------185 cc @ 4 bar = 142 WHP
231 cc = 156 WHP
259 cc = 175 WHP * Red SR20DE
---------------------------------------------259 cc @ 4 bar = 203 WHP
278 cc = 187 WHP
324 cc = 218 WHP
333 cc = 226 WHP * Grey SR20VE
---------------------------------------------333 cc @ 4 bar = 261 WHP
370 cc = 250 WHP * Purple SR20DET
---------------------------------------------370 cc @ 4 bar = 290 WHP
416 cc = 281 WHP
444 cc = 305 WHP * Brick Brown SR20DET ( S15 )
---------------------------------------------444 cc @ 4 bar = 351 WHP
462 cc = 312 WHP 
509 cc = 342 WHP
555 cc = 373 WHP * Yellow
---------------------------------------------555 cc @ 4 bar = 423 WHP 
570 cc = 380 WHP * BLUE R35 GTR
---------------------------------------------570 cc @ 4 bar = 440 WHP
601 cc = 405 WHP * Yellow Tomei
---------------------------------------------601 cc @ 4 bar = 457 WHP
647 cc = 436 WHP
692 cc = 468 WHP
740 cc = 500 WHP * Red
---------------------------------------------740 cc @ 4 bar = 580 WHP

850 cc = 570 WHP SARD
---------------------------------------------850 cc @ 4 bar = 660 WHP 

Nissan Top Feed Injs

350cc = 240 WHP * GREEN SR20VE 20V P12

444cc = 299 WHP * YELLOW RNN14 GTIR

444cc = 299 WHP * YELLOW SR20VET

570cc = 380 WHP * BLUE R35 GTR


MSD Top Feed Injs

36 lb = 250 WHP
50 lb = 355 WHP
72 lb = 520 WHP
96 lb = 690 WHP

MSD Injs do not run right at 4 bar so don't try it.


@1.4TFSI

Sei froh, daß der Motor ned auseinanderfällt,sind ned alle betroffen aber alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat es 4 erwischt! siehe unten!

https://www.google.at/search?q=1.4+...8#es_sm=93&espv=210&q=1.4+tfsi+motor+probleme


----------



## der_yappi (13. Dezember 2013)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @1.4TFSI
> 
> Sei froh, daß der Motor ned auseinanderfällt,sind ned alle betroffen aber alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis hat es 4 erwischt! siehe unten!
> 
> https://www.google.at/search?q=1.4+...8#es_sm=93&espv=210&q=1.4+tfsi+motor+probleme


 
Beim mir schluckt der 1.4er TSI Öl...
Ist nicht mehr feierlich. Trotz tausch des Kurbelwellengehäuseentlüftungsschlauches (was es eigentlich eindämmen sollte).

Nach jedem Tanken inne Werkstatt und Öl nachkontrollieren lassen. Diese Woche warens ca. 04/05l Öl auf ~800km


----------



## dekay55 (13. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht. Regenwasser ist kalkfrei.


 
Aber sonstiger dreck der in den Wolken so mitrumschwiert, vorallem wenn die BASF keine 150km luftlinie entfernt ist, schonmal grünen Regen gesehen ? Sieht aufm Auto eingetrocknet echt witzig aus


----------



## Seabound (13. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Aber sonstiger dreck der in den Wolken so mitrumschwiert, vorallem wenn die BASF keine 150km luftlinie entfernt ist, schonmal grünen Regen gesehen ? Sieht aufm Auto eingetrocknet echt witzig aus



150 Kilometer Luftlinie? Von mir bis Ludwigshafen isses auch nicht weiter. Und was den grünen Regen angeht, vielleicht nicht soviel LSD futtern...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Dezember 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Beim mir schluckt der 1.4er TSI Öl...
> Ist nicht mehr feierlich. Trotz tausch des Kurbelwellengehäuseentlüftungsschlauches (was es eigentlich eindämmen sollte).
> 
> Nach jedem Tanken inne Werkstatt und Öl nachkontrollieren lassen. Diese Woche warens ca. 04/05l Öl auf ~800km


 Was hat der Schlauch denn mit Ölverbrauch zu tun?  Hauptsache erstmal was reparieren, bringt zwar nix aber man hat schonmal was gemacht. Wenn der Motor siffig gewesen wär und das Öl verloren hätte in Kombination mit leuchtener Motordianoselampe wegen zu magerem Gemisch/Zündaussetzer/Anschlag Selbstanpassung wäre der Schlauch in Betracht gekommen... aber doch nicht wegen Ölverbrauch. xD


Als billigste Lösung würd ich mal die Ölsorte wechseln (von VW zugelassenes vollsyntetisches Öl) und den mal 400km Vollgas über die Bahn fahren, damit alle Ablagerungen mal aus dem Motor kommen. Wenn man Glück hat wirds danach weniger.


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2013)

raceandsound schrieb:


> SR20DE hat 259ccm Düsen, unten auch eine kleine Auflistung^^



Der SR20DE in Europa hat nur 230ccm Düsen  

Das der SR20DE kleine Düsen hat ist klar, ich habe aber einen SR20VE mit 190PS  Der hat ab Werk 290 oder 330ccm Düsen, bei einem normalen Mapping würden 370ccm ausreichen. Ich will aber etwas Spielraum haben plus die 20% Mehrleistung die für ein E85 Mapping nötig sind. Hab mich mit dem Thema tiefsinnig befasst, kenne die Liste zum Beispiel auch. In der Liste gibt es nur ein Motor der in der Näe von meinem Setup ist und der fährt auch schon 333ccm Düsen und das scheinbar bei Super oder Super Plus.


----------



## raceandsound (13. Dezember 2013)

Mein Highport Redtop SR20DE hatte original definitiv 259er Düsen, wie es aber beim Silvertop im Sunny/100Nx Gti ist, weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir sind es 230ccm Düsen im SR20DE und 330ccm Düsen im SR20VE. Eventuell baue ich die 330ccm Düsen in den SR20DE und fahr den dann im Alltag mit E85 auf 175PS.


----------



## Mosed (14. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat der Schlauch denn mit Ölverbrauch zu tun?


 
In die Kurbelgehäusentlüftung gelangt ja ein Luft-Öl-Gemisch. In der Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung ist ein Ölabscheider (bzw. mehrere). Der Schlauch selber hat mit dem Ölverbrauch natürlich wenig zu tun, aber ich denke es war gemeint, dass die gesamte Baugruppe Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung (Schlauch + Ölabscheider) getauscht wurde.

In der Hinsicht kann es schon was mit dem Ölverbrauch zu tun haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> In die Kurbelgehäusentlüftung gelangt ja ein Luft-Öl-Gemisch. In der Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung ist ein Ölabscheider (bzw. mehrere). Der Schlauch selber hat mit dem Ölverbrauch natürlich wenig zu tun, aber ich denke es war gemeint, dass die gesamte Baugruppe Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung (Schlauch + Ölabscheider) getauscht wurde.
> 
> In der Hinsicht kann es schon was mit dem Ölverbrauch zu tun haben.


 Wenn der Ölabscheider mitgetauscht wurde, ja. Allein der Schlauch aber nicht. Dann würd der das Öl ja verlieren, wenn der Kaputt ist. Die KWgehäuseentlüftung wird bei den meisten Herstellern bei Turbo Motoren eh nur im Teillast Bereich(ohne Ladedruck) und LL verwendet. Die Vollast Entlüftung ist ja meist über den Ventildeckel.


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2013)

In der neuen Auto Bild Sportscars ist ein Bild von unserem Clio RS drinne, der in Essen auf der Motorshow ausgestellt wurde. Naja, ist OK, aber das Tunig von Elia hat mir noch nie so recht gefallen. Die Felgen finde ich auch zu wuchtig.
Bin mal gespannt. Im Sommer soll der 4er Clio als Gordini kommen. Leichter also und mit 230 PS. Entschieden ist es laut Sportscars aber noch nicht.


----------



## roadgecko (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir die Zeitung nur wegen dem Wolf Fiesta ST gekauft


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2013)

Ist der drinne?

EDIt: Ja


----------



## roadgecko (14. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ist der drinne?


 
seite 88.

Drei getunte Kleinwagen: Clemens 208 GTi gegen MS Design 500 Abarth Cup Sport und Wolf Fiesta ST


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat der Schlauch denn mit Ölverbrauch zu tun?  Hauptsache erstmal was reparieren, bringt zwar nix aber man hat schonmal was gemacht. Wenn der Motor siffig gewesen wär und das Öl verloren hätte in Kombination mit leuchtener Motordianoselampe wegen zu magerem Gemisch/Zündaussetzer/Anschlag Selbstanpassung wäre der Schlauch in Betracht gekommen... aber doch nicht wegen Ölverbrauch. xD
> 
> 
> Als billigste Lösung würd ich mal die Ölsorte wechseln (von VW zugelassenes vollsyntetisches Öl) und den mal 400km Vollgas über die Bahn fahren, damit alle Ablagerungen mal aus dem Motor kommen. Wenn man Glück hat wirds danach weniger.


 
Woher soll ich das wissen? Bin kein Autoschrauber...
Ist halt ne offizielle Möglichkeit die Seat beim hohen Ölverbrauch (1.4 TSI - Cupra / FR im Ibiza) anbietet um den Verbrauch runter zu kriegen.
Was da technisch dahinter steht - 

Wenns offiziell ist, helfen soll und auf Garantie geht nehm ich das an

Und zu der Ölthematik:
Mein TöffTöff kriegt nur die Sorten die durch die VW Normen für den Motor genehmigt sind.
Bisher warens Castrol Edge, Shell Helix Ultra, Mobil New Life - alle mit der passenden VW Norm.
Beim Wechsel von einer Ölsorte auf eine andere hat zu keinem anderen Ergebnis geführt.

Und da steh ich nicht alleine da:
Erst hoher Ölverbrauch, dann Motorproblem / Motorschaden beim TSI (Benziner) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans


----------



## Zoon (14. Dezember 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Beim mir schluckt der 1.4er TSI Öl...
> Nach jedem Tanken inne Werkstatt und Öl nachkontrollieren lassen. Diese Woche warens ca. 04/05l Öl auf ~800km



Der Motor ist selbst schon kritisch, stösst beim Ölverbrauch schon in 2takter Regionen vor  und dann willst noch ne Tuningbox drauf machen. ??
Dann lasss es lieber bei nem VW Tuner machen der sich mit dem 1.4 TFSI auskennt als bei der Böllerbox aus China.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen? Bin kein Autoschrauber...
> Ist halt ne offizielle Möglichkeit die Seat beim hohen Ölverbrauch (1.4 TSI - Cupra / FR im Ibiza) anbietet um den Verbrauch runter zu kriegen.
> Was da technisch dahinter steht -
> 
> ...


 Bist du denn schonmal min. 300KM Vollgas aufer Bahn gefahren? Im Motor können sich bei langsamer Fahrweise/Stadtverkehr viele Ablagerungen ansammeln, die zwischendurch mal rausgebrannt werden müssen. Ablagerungen an Ventilen können dazu führen, dass die Ventilschaftdichtungen nicht mehr vernünftig arbeiten und der Motor sich darüber Öl holt. Wenn er das Öl über den Turbo holt, dann wird fahren nichts bringen. In dem Fall mal den Ladeluftkühler ausbauen und gucken wieviel Öl da rauskommt.(bei luftgekühltem Ladeluftkühler) Sind das mehr wie ein paar ml, sollten die den Turbo auf Garantie tauschen können.

Dann musst du aber nicht hohen Ölverbrauch beanstanden, sondern Blaurauch nach Motorstart oder verbrannter Ölgeruch nach Motorstart. Der "zulässige" Ölverbrauch bei VAG liegt nämlich sehr hoch und deswegen wird da nix gemacht.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2013)

Der hat von Anfang an so viel gebraucht.
Und als ich noch die Fernbeziehung zu meiner Ex hatte habe ich ihm auf dem Weg dorthin auch schon kräftig die Sporen gegeben... (Pforzheim - Bayreuth)

Fürs nächste Jahr steht eine Verbrauchsfahrt mit Öl wiegen (wiegen vorher - Tank voll lehrfahren - wiegen nachher) an.
Danach sagt mir mein  wies weitergeht.
Der kümmert sich wenigstens drum - der  bei dem ichs Auto gekauft hab kann man in der Hinsicht in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der immer ordendlich feuer bekommt, dann kann man das ja ausschließen. Dann soll der  mal ordendlich wiegen und nen neuen Motor einbauen.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2013)

Schade das ich keine gute Kamera habe, da würden teilweise echt gute Bilder entstehen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Motor können sich bei langsamer Fahrweise/Stadtverkehr viele Ablagerungen ansammeln, die zwischendurch mal rausgebrannt werden müssen.


 
Also der Müll der bei mir drin war, hat sich vorhin unter Garantie rausgebrannt... ~120km knapp vorm Begrenzer... Der sollte jetzt blitzeblank sein .


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen? Bin kein Autoschrauber...
> Ist halt ne offizielle Möglichkeit die Seat beim hohen Ölverbrauch (1.4 TSI - Cupra / FR im Ibiza) anbietet um den Verbrauch runter zu kriegen.
> Was da technisch dahinter steht -
> 
> ...



Hast du "Longlife" Öl drin? Also die Plürre bei der man nur alle 30-50tkm zum Ölwechsel muss.
Das hatte mein Bruder in seinem Golf auch drauf, und Ölverbrauch war gigantisch.
Mit Absprache seiner Werkstatt wurde dann auf Standartöl (Wechselintervall 15-20tkm) gewechselt, Ergebnis war NULL Ölverbrauch.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2013)

Der Ölverbrauch hat auch massgeblich mit der Fahrweise zu tun, wenn ich mein Auto normal fahre im Bereich zwischen 1000U/Min und 5000U/Min ist der Ölverbrauch zwischen den Intervallen von 10.000 Kilometer bei rund 150ml. Fahre ich aber sehr öft zwischen 5000U/Min und 8000U/Min z.B. Autobahn Vollgasfahrten kann der Verbrauch auch gerne mal bei 800ml pro Intervalle liegen. Ich würde auch jedem davon abraten mehrere hundert Kilometer Vollgas zu fahren um den Motor "freizubrennen"... damit himmelt man sich eh nur den Motor.


----------



## raceandsound (15. Dezember 2013)

Jo da hat der gute Mann recht, keiner unserer Motoren ist dafür ausgelegt!
Um Ablagerungen zu lösen, sollte eine Autobahnfahrt im mittleren Drehzahlbereich (Benziner zwischen 4-5.000U/min) ausreichen.

@Ölverbrauch
Ja die Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung und Peripherie kann auch daran schuld sein, sieht man immer wieder bei den 6 Zylinder Bayern.
Da wird zwar dann brav Öl gewechselt, aber die Filter in der KGE nicht...kann beim E39 530i gleich mal ein 0,5 Liter auf 1000km sein!
Sofern irgendwie möglich und auch schon oben genannt, des Longlife Öl auf ein normales wechseln.
Hat sich bis jetzt immer positiv auf den Ölverbrauch ausgewirkt!


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2013)

Der Motor ansich würde es wohl schon aushalten, wer aber mal die Öltemperatur nach 100km Vollgas gesehen hat wird von ganz alleine drauf kommen das man damit dem Motor nichts gutes tut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Motor ansich würde es wohl schon aushalten, wer aber mal die Öltemperatur nach 100km Vollgas gesehen hat wird von ganz alleine drauf kommen das man damit dem Motor nichts gutes tut.


 Ich fahre mit meinem immer volles Rohr aufer Bahn und dem Motor macht das absolut nix. Der Verbraucht nicht mal 300ml Öl zwischen den 25000er Ölwechselintervallen, obwohl es nen Turbo ist. Nachfüllen brauch ich nicht. Hohe Öltemperatur ist bei modernen vollsynthetischen Ölen absolut kein Problem mehr. Das stammt noch aus der Zeit der Mineralöle, die dünn wie Wasser wurden. Außerdem gibts bei allen halbwegs aktuellen Motoren thermostatgesteuerte Ölkühler. Somit steigt die Öltemperatur eigendlich nie in kritische Bereiche.

Wir haben bei uns im Kundenkreis auch sehr viel Vertreterwagen, die über 250000 km nur Vollgas über die Bahn gefahren werden. Davon ist noch keiner kaputt gegangen. Die Motoren, die den Geist aufgeben, sind die Kurzstrecken-Motoren. Denn auf der Bahn bei Vollast haben alle Motorteile ihre optimale Größe und somit den geringsten Verschleiß. Wenn man aber oft den Motor im kalten Zustand fährt, ist der Verschleiß wesendlich höher.




nfsgame schrieb:


> Also der Müll der bei mir drin war, hat sich  vorhin unter Garantie rausgebrannt... ~120km knapp vorm Begrenzer... Der  sollte jetzt blitzeblank sein .


Wenn man nen richtig zugesetzten Motor hatte(vorallem bei Dieseln) merkt man hinterher sogar richtig, wie der wieder anschiebt.


----------



## watercooled (15. Dezember 2013)

Bei meinem hab ichs auch gemerkt. 
Beim Kauf Vollgetankt und erstmal ne weile Vollgas in höheren Drehzahlregionen durch die Gegend gefahren.
Leistungsmäßig hat sich nicht allzu viel getan - aber das ansprechverhalten war gleich viel besser und beim Anfahren tut er sich irgendwie leichter.

Mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre ja zu 95% nur Stadt+Kurzstrecke, ich merke jedes mal einen Unterschied wenn ich mal ne Runde vollstoff Autobahn fahre.


----------



## Zoon (15. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Motor ansich würde es wohl schon aushalten,  wer aber mal die Öltemperatur nach 100km Vollgas gesehen hat wird von  ganz alleine drauf kommen das man damit dem Motor nichts gutes  tut.


 
Deswegen die Kiste auch als Saugmotor nach Vollgas auf der Autobahn kaltfahren, wer sportlich fährt sollte sich eh ne Öltemperaturanzeige nachrüsten.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2013)

Naja, ich hab ne Wasseranzeige im Auto. Das reicht. Wenn das Motoröl zu heiß werden würde, würde mir das der Boco schon sagen.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Deswegen die Kiste auch als Saugmotor nach Vollgas auf der Autobahn kaltfahren, wer sportlich fährt sollte sich eh ne Öltemperaturanzeige nachrüsten.


 
Eben... leider denken die meisten Leute das man nur aufgeladene Motoren kalt fahren muss. Ein Motor findet aber 130°c Öltemperatur auch nicht geil, egal ob NA oder Turbo. 
Ich frag mich wieso die Leute denken das irgendwelche Vollgas Prügel Fahrten am Fahrverhalten etwas ändern sollten, dass ist genau so Blödsinn wie höheres Oktan Benzin (Super Plus oder Ultimate) in einen Wagen zu schütten der dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Das was man merkt ist Einbildung... ein Auto das täglich gefahren wird und auch schneller als 50km/h in der Stadt braucht nicht frei gefahren werden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ab welcher Öl-Temperatur sollte man vom Gas gehen? Denn mit dem 2.0 TSI habe ich immer schnell 140 °C auf der Uhr. Jetzt geht es ja, aber im Sommer ist das schon krass.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2013)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. 

Das kommt immer drauf an welche Freigabe das Öl hat. 140°c finde ich persönlich schon viel, weil bei mir 130°c zu oft erreicht wurden habe ich mir einen Ölkühler verbaut. Hohe Öltemperaturen können aber auch vom falschen Öl kommen. Als ich von 10w40 auf 5w40 gewechselt bin, war die Öltemperatur um 10°c niedriger. Mit meinem Alltagsauto komme ich bei normaler Fahrweise (120km/h - 140km/h) auf 85°c - 90°c Öltemperatur, bei konstant 200km/h sind es um die 115°c Öltempertur und bei Vollgas (~225km/h) komme ich an die 130°c. Höher war es mit dem Motor noch nie. 

Wie gesagt beim roten mit dem großen 2L Motor waren auch 140°c schon zu sehen, der liegt nun mit Ölkühler bei hoher Belastung bei 110°c.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte es bisher einmal, dass meiner mich deswegen angemeckert hat. War von Magdeburg nach Greifswald: Einer im A4 vorweg, ich inner Mitte. Er war dummerweise der Meinung, fast die kompletten 400km Feuer geben zu müssen und wir beide die hinterher sind fuhren am Anschlag... Irgendwann ging dann ne Temperaturwarnleuchte an (obwohl die Wassertemperatur noch "mittig" war) und ich hatte weniger Leistung... Gut, austrudeln lassen und nächsten Rastplatz runter... Seitdem hat immer jeder die Adresse des Ziels und es fährt nicht mehr der mit dem stärksten Auto vorweg..... 

Hab leider keinen Wert dazu - vielleicht will ich ihn auch gar nicht wissen .


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der Ölfilm reißt, ist das Geschreie groß


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2013)

140°C ist noch ok. Ist ja nen Turbomotor, da wird das Öl generell wärmer als beim Sauger. Es muss ja immerhin ein paar Millimeter neben dem Abgas lang. Man sollte dann aber nicht das gute Baumarktöl für 9,99€/5 Liter fahren.

Wenns zu warm wird wegen Windschatten, Blätter vorm Kühler, usw. dann nimmt er halt nen bischen Leistung zurück.  Deswegen muss man aber nicht gleich abfahren, nen bischen langsamer machen und gut is.




watercooled schrieb:


> Bei meinem hab ichs auch gemerkt.
> Beim Kauf Vollgetankt und erstmal ne weile Vollgas in höheren Drehzahlregionen durch die Gegend gefahren.
> Leistungsmäßig  hat sich nicht allzu viel getan - aber das ansprechverhalten war gleich  viel besser und beim Anfahren tut er sich irgendwie leichter.
> 
> Mfg


 Bei Dieseln, die nur Stadt gefahren werden macht das locker mal 30 km/h auf Ende aus. Wenn dann da 50% des Saugrohres zu sind mit Dieseldreck, kommt nicht mehr wirklich Luft da durch. Alles dank der ollen Abgasrückführung.


----------



## Zoon (16. Dezember 2013)

wer nur im Stadtverkehr fährt sollte eh nen Benziner nehmen ...




nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hatte es bisher einmal, dass meiner mich  deswegen angemeckert hat. War von Magdeburg nach Greifswald: Einer im A4  vorweg, ich inner Mitte. Er war dummerweise der Meinung, fast die  kompletten 400km Feuer geben zu müssen und wir beide die hinterher sind  fuhren am Anschlag... Irgendwann ging dann ne Temperaturwarnleuchte an  (obwohl die Wassertemperatur noch "mittig" war) und ich hatte weniger  Leistung... Gut, austrudeln lassen und nächsten Rastplatz runter...  Seitdem hat immer jeder die Adresse des Ziels und es fährt nicht mehr  der mit dem stärksten Auto vorweg.....
> 
> Hab leider keinen Wert dazu - vielleicht will ich ihn auch gar nicht wissen .



Da  du die ganze Zeit im "Windschatten" warst sollte klar sein dass dadurch  ein großer Teil Kühlluft fehlt ... hoffentlich hast am Rastplatz den  Motor weiterlaufen lassen nicht gleich heiß abgestellt ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> wer nur im Stadtverkehr fährt sollte eh nen Benziner nehmen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiterlaufen lassen kann sogar die Temperatur noch erhöhen !
Besser ist noch ein paar km mit normaler Geschwindigkeit weiterfahren.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2013)

Mir fällt gerade kein Grund ein warum weiterlaufen die Temperatur noch weiter erhöhen sollte. Kannst du mir bitte erklären wie du zu dieser Meinung kommst? Ich hab erst gedacht, dass es ja dann keinen kühlenden Fahrtwind mehr gibt, aber der Lüfter dreht sich ja und es gibt keinen Lastzustand mehr, also sollte die Temperatur doch konstant sinken, oder?


----------



## ich558 (16. Dezember 2013)

Kann man eigentlich anhand der Wassertemperatur ungefähr abschätzen wie hoch die Öltemperatur ist? Bei mir ist es nämlich so dass ich bei den momentanen Außentemperaturen nach meinen 10km zur Arbeit nur eine leicht erhöhte Wassertemperatur habe da ich da sehr sparsam bzw mit niedriger Drehzahl fahre.


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> dass ist genau so Blödsinn wie höheres Oktan Benzin (Super Plus oder Ultimate) in einen Wagen zu schütten der dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Das was man merkt ist Einbildung...


 
Ich habs mal aus Spaß ausprobiert, beim Fahren merkt man wirklich keinen Unterschied (bzw. bildet sich nur einen ein), aber im Leerlauf liegt der Spritverbrauch laut Anzeige tatsächlich um 0,1l niedriger (0,8l statt 0,9l/h, allerdings kanns auch einfach vorher 8,6 und nachher 8,4l/h sein, nichtsdestotrotz, es scheint zumindest objektiv was zu bringen, auch wenn sich die Frage stellt obs im Verhältnis zu den Mehrkosten steht).


----------



## fatlace (16. Dezember 2013)

nach der wassertemperatur kannst überhaupt nicht gehen, die war bei mir damals nach 2 minuten auf betriebstemperatur, das motoröl aber noch lange nicht.
in meinem BMW hab ich jetzt nur noch ne öl anzeige.
und bei richtig kaltem wetter im minus bereich, ist der nach knapp 20km gerade so auf 90grad.(80% landstrasse 20% stadt)
kommt ja auch auf den motor an und wie viel öl drinne ist.
die automatik schaltet bei mir auch die ersten minuten etwas später, wens kalt ist, damit der motor schneller warm wird.
bis 3000 umdrehungen würd ich sagen ist unbedenklichm, wen der motor kalt ist.
bis 2,500 würd ich drehen, irgendwie muss man den motor ja auch mal warm bekommen

btw. mit super plus komm ich ca 50km weiter als mit normalem super, bei gleicher fahrweise versteht sich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade kein Grund ein warum weiterlaufen die Temperatur noch weiter erhöhen sollte. Kannst du mir bitte erklären wie du zu dieser Meinung kommst? Ich hab erst gedacht, dass es ja dann keinen kühlenden Fahrtwind mehr gibt, aber der Lüfter dreht sich ja und es gibt keinen Lastzustand mehr, also sollte die Temperatur doch konstant sinken, oder?


 
Wir hatten im 1erForum mal jemanden, der hat die Temps. die ganze Fahrt durch mitgeloggt
Die Diagramme sind leider nicht mehr vorhanden, aber ich zitiere:



> So habe nun ein paar Messfahrten unter Last vollzogen. Zum Nachlaufen  lassen kann ich nur sagen 2 Minuten da kann man es auch bleiben lassen!  Je nach Belastung (meist nach der DPF Reinigung) sinkt die Temperatur um  5-10°C ab. Nach einer Schleichfahrt, steigt die Temperatur sogar an.  Nur sorgfältiges kalt fahren bringt hier etwas. Mindestens 15km piano  mit viel ausrollen lassen. Nach dem Abstellen sinkt die Temperatur sehr  schnell ab.
> Und wenn die DPF Reinigung anläuft könnt ihr alles über den Haufen  werfen. Dann herschen dort über 300°C. Jetzt ist es mir immer genau nach  der Hatz passiert, dass die DPF Reinigung beim kaltfahren aktiviert  wurde.
> Die Ölablauftemperatur variiert zwischen 65-110°C je nach Belastung.


Deshalb lieber kaltfahren als im Stand weiterlaufen zu lassen, da dies nach einer großen Belastung nur 5-10°C bringt und wie zitiert die Temp nach dem Abstellen sofort absinkt.



fatlace schrieb:


> btw. mit super plus komm ich ca 50km weiter als mit normalem super, bei gleicher fahrweise versteht sich


 
Kommt für unseren Z4 auch ungefähr hin. Ich hab das mal durchgerechnet und auf eine Tankfüllung gesehen ist Super+ konstenmäßig fast gleichzusetzten mit normalem Super.


----------



## fatlace (16. Dezember 2013)

hab noch nie ausgerechnet ob sich das wirklich rentiert, mich nervts nur einfach so oft tanken zu fahren
gut verbrauch is hoch, hab ich auch kein problem mit, der tank ist nur zu klein


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man aus Vollast schnell anhällt, dann erhöht sich die Temperatur sowohl mit laufendem Motor, als auch mit stehendem. Allerdings kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein Turbo defekt ist, wenn man den rot glühend abstellt. Wenn der Wagen im Stand weiterläuft wird das nicht passieren, da der Ölfluss ja weiterhin bleibt und kühlt. Weiterlaufen lassen ist immer besser, als ausmachen. Logischer Weise sollte man ausmachen, wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt und er überkocht.

Die DPF Regeneration hört auch sofort auf, sobald das Fahrzeug länger als ein paar Sekunden steht. Würde das nicht passieren, würden verdammt viele Autos abbrennen. Das die Abgastemperatur nicht sofort runter geht liegt daran, dass der gesamte Auspuff ja noch ordendlich warm ist. Die Abgasmenge ist ja im Leerlauf nicht so hoch, daher kühlt er nicht so schnell ab. Mit Kaltfahren bekommt man den Motor schneller runter, dass ist richtig.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2013)

Das mit den kleinen Tanks versteh ich auch nicht. Mein Vectra GTS ist da echt die härte. Der variiert beim Verbrauch zwischen 11 und 14 Litern, der Tank ist aber nur 50 Liter groß. Wer denkt sich denn son Mist aus. Wenn ich wirklich mal freie Bahn hab und 200+ halten kann, dann muss ich alle 2 Stunden tanken. Das ist auf langen Strecken echt mal bescheiden.

=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Eine Erklärung dafür wo die steigende Hitze herkommen soll, hat er aber auch nicht. Ist für mich weiterhin unbegreiflich. Das mit der DPF-Reinigung ist auch so eine Sache. Das geht bis 400 Grad (jedenfalls bei unserem Laguna früher). Der erhitzt aber nicht das Motoröl. Bist du sicher, dass er da nicht von warmen Bauteilen am AUto allgemein gesprochen hat? 
btw: Beim Maserati Quattroporte sowie Granturismo sagen die einem sogar, dass man den nach der Fahrt bitte 4-10 Minuten im Stand weiter laufen lassen sollte. 

Mit Normalbenzin bin ich den GTS auf durchschnittlich 12,1L gefahren. Mit Super+ sind es bei mir 11,4L. Nimmt sich preislich also nichts. Zudem gibts hier in der Nähe eine Tanke, die Super+ meist für 1,50€-1,54€ verkauft. Die ist etwa drei Kilometer weiter als die Große direkt auf meinem Arbeitsweg, die Normalbenzin für 1,52€-1,58€ verkauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich erhitzt sich auch das Motoröl, da der Turbo (im Motoröl/Wasserkreislauf) ja auch die zusätzliche Hitze aufnimmt und an's Öl/Wasser abgibt.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/101434-thebadfrag.html
Und wie *TheBadFrag* breits gesagt hat, nachlaufen lassen ist immer noch besser als dem Motor nicht die geringste Abkühlung zu gönnen.
Wobei die Wasserkühlung auch noch beim Abschalten des Motors weiterlaufen kann, wenn die Temperatur noch zu hoch ist.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab nicht gewusst, dass es nur um Turbomotoren ging.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die DPF Regeneration hört auch sofort auf, sobald das Fahrzeug länger als ein paar Sekunden steht.


 Das halte ich für so nicht richtig. Mein firmenbus (VW-bus) macht das auch im stand, wenn mal wieder das gelbe lämpchen angesprungen ist. (hat es dann 3 mal nicht geschafft sich zu reinigen)
Ich hab den deswegen auch schon mal 15 min. tuckern lassen. Die abgase waren während des vorganges heißer als normal, die kontroll-lampe war danach aus und ich habe einen fleck auf dem pflaster hinterlassen. (saht aus wie wasser-fleck)


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade kein Grund ein warum weiterlaufen die Temperatur noch weiter erhöhen sollte. Kannst du mir bitte erklären wie du zu dieser Meinung kommst? Ich hab erst gedacht, dass es ja dann keinen kühlenden Fahrtwind mehr gibt, aber der Lüfter dreht sich ja und es gibt keinen Lastzustand mehr, also sollte die Temperatur doch konstant sinken, oder?


 
Die Öltemperatur ist im Stand IMMER höher als der Fahrt mit niedriger Drehzahl. Bei mir sind es 10°c Unterschied, der Fahrtwind fehlt und der Motor erzeugt Wärme dadurch das er läuft. Der Fahrtwind ist aber stärker als die Erwärmung vom Motor. Im Sommer habe ich im Stand schon 95°c beim fahren sind es 80°c bis 85°c.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Eine Erklärung dafür wo die steigende Hitze herkommen soll, hat er aber auch nicht. Ist für mich weiterhin unbegreiflich. Das mit der DPF-Reinigung ist auch so eine Sache. Das geht bis 400 Grad (jedenfalls bei unserem Laguna früher). Der erhitzt aber nicht das Motoröl. Bist du sicher, dass er da nicht von warmen Bauteilen am AUto allgemein gesprochen hat?


 Die Hitze kommt sowohl aus dem Motor, als auch aus dem Turbo. Der Motor ist ja wärmer als das Öl oder was Wasser. Die Hitzeenergie, die sich noch im Motor befindet wird dann vom Wasser oder Öl aufgenommen. Da der Motor nicht mehr so schnell dreht und die Wasserpumpe nicht mehr eine so große Menge fördert, geht die Temperatur hoch. Der fehlende Fahrtwind kommt dazu.

Je nachdem was man für einen DPF hat ob mit oder ohne Aditiv wirds auch schonmal ein wenig wärmer. Bei Daimler(ohne Aditiv(nicht mit Ad Blue zu verwechseln)) geht die DPF Regeneration erst ab 600°C+ los. 




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das halte ich für so nicht richtig. Mein  firmenbus (VW-bus) macht das auch im stand, wenn mal wieder das gelbe  lämpchen angesprungen ist. (hat es dann 3 mal nicht geschafft sich zu  reinigen)
> Ich hab den deswegen auch schon mal 15 min. tuckern lassen.  Die abgase waren während des vorganges heißer als normal, die  kontroll-lampe war danach aus und ich habe einen fleck auf dem pflaster  hinterlassen. (saht aus wie wasser-fleck)


 Der hat vielleicht noch 15 Minuten versucht zu regenerieren aber geschafft hat er es warscheinlich nicht. (warscheinlich nur unterhalb der Schwelle für die Kontrolllampe) Standdrehzahl reicht dafür nicht aus. Wenn der nicht von alleine die Drehzahl anhebt (+1500rpm), dann tut sich da nix. Und ja das war Wasser. Im Abgas befindet sich eine große Menge Wasser, auch wenn der Motor warm ist. Man sieht nur keinen weißen Dampf mehr, weil das Wasser mehr als 100°C hat bei warmem Motor. Das ist dann auf den kälteren Steinen kondensiert. Trinken sollte man das nicht unbedingt, ist nicht all zu sauber wenn es aus dem Auspuff kommt.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich anhand der Wassertemperatur ungefähr abschätzen wie hoch die Öltemperatur ist? Bei mir ist es nämlich so dass ich bei den momentanen Außentemperaturen nach meinen 10km zur Arbeit nur eine leicht erhöhte Wassertemperatur habe da ich da sehr sparsam bzw mit niedriger Drehzahl fahre.


Je nach Motor etwa das zwei bis vierfache der Dauer bis das Wasser auf 90°C ist.


----------



## Zoon (16. Dezember 2013)

Zur DPF Reinigung: Bei meinem so wenn es möglich ist laut dem  konstante Fahrt bei ca 2500 rpm dann ist der in 10 Minuten damit durch. heute hats mal wieder "gepasst" natürlich erst 3 minuten vor ankunft entscheidet er sich ich reinige mal den Filter ... naja hier gibs ein schön gerades Stück Strecke zum Bahnhof hoch in Ort also 3.Gang bei 2500 rpm passt gut zu 50 kmh innerorts (Tacho 57 kmh ) Tempomat rein fertig :p


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich bekomme es mit den meisten Autos bei 120-150 konstanter Fahrweise am besten hin. Da hat der Motor ordendlich Last, das Abgas ist eh schon recht warm. Da brauch dann nicht viel nach eingestritzt werden. Das ist außerdem gut für das Öl, weil es nicht so verdünnt wird. Denn Diesel geht nicht wieder aus dem Öl raus. Muss der Motor häufig den DPF bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit freibrennen, wird das Öl immer mehr und man muss irgendwann absaugen.  Dann sollte man das aber auch lieber wechseln, weil Diesel nicht so dolle schmiert.


----------



## Falk (17. Dezember 2013)

Bin ich froh, keinen Diesel zu fahren. Ölverbrauch hab ich zwischen den jährlichen Wechseln auch kaum, was aber bei gut 8000km/Jahr nicht weiter verwundert. 

Das scheint ja echt eine Wissenschaft mit DPF zu sein, bei mir steht nur DSG und HALDEX-ölwechsel auf dem Plan dieses Mal. Weiß aber noch nicht, was der Freundliche dafür Aufruft.


----------



## Zoon (17. Dezember 2013)

Meiner hat sich im den Sinne gut eingeschossen DPF reinigung alle 1000 km ein mal damit kann man leben.


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Dezember 2013)

Mein alter hatte keinen DPF, einfach alles hinten raus  .

Woran merkt man, dass die Reinigung läuft? Eine Anzeige hab ich bisher nicht dafür gefunden.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. 
Im stand merkt man es, wenn das Auto trotz Zündung aus noch laut ist xD
Ansonsten reinigt er gerne bei hoher Drehzahl, meist also Autobahn...


----------



## XE85 (17. Dezember 2013)

Also bei meinem wäre mir noch nie aufgefallen das er den DPF reinigen würde, man merkt es also entweder nicht oder es war noch nie notwendig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Mein alter hatte keinen DPF, einfach alles hinten raus  .
> 
> Woran merkt man, dass die Reinigung läuft? Eine Anzeige hab ich bisher nicht dafür gefunden.


 
Der Verbrauch steigt leicht an und die Gasannahme verschlechtert sich etwas.
Wenn man nur Ultimate tankt, wird sich ein DPF äußerst selten regenerieren. Das sieht man auch an der vorausberechneten Lebenserwartung vom DPF. Da gibt es deutliche Unterschiede zwischen normalem Diesel und Ultimate (ich nenne nur Ultimate, weil z.B. im Premium Diesel von Shell immer noch Biodiesel Anteile zu finden sind)


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2013)

Man merkt es daran das sich das Motorgeräusch leicht verändert. Der Ladedruck wird leicht angehoben um den Leistungsabfall zu kompensieren. DPF freibrennen ist in der Regel alle 500-1000km erforderlich. Kann aber auch mehr oder weniger sein je nach Fahrweise.

Abnutzen tut sich ein DPF in der Regel nicht. Ich hab schon etliche mit +600000 km gesehen. DPFs gehen in der Regel nur kaputt, wenn was am Motor faul ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Abnutzen tut sich ein DPF in der Regel nicht. Ich hab schon etliche mit +600000 km gesehen. DPFs gehen in der Regel nur kaputt, wenn was am Motor faul ist.


 
Kann sein, ich kenne nur die Wechselintervalle von 200-250tkm.


----------



## Zoon (17. Dezember 2013)

Am deutlichsten merk ich das bei meinen wenn man mit Temponat fährt, ein ganz kleiner "Ruck" und die Momentan Verbrauchsanzeige geht von 5 Litern hoch auf 10 Litern bzw wenn man Vollgas gibt 39.9 Liter - ist wohl der max.Wert der Anzeige 

Bzw wenn ich den abstelle während der DPF Reinigung läuft noch ein paar Minuten der Kühlventilator nach.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab vor längerer Zeit mal ein kleines Video zusammengeschnitten, welches euch gefallen sollte.
Fast & Furious Animal Drift - YouTube
Ist halt was für Auto & Sound Enthusiasten.


----------



## watercooled (17. Dezember 2013)

Mein Gott ich liebe diesen AntiLag Hund bei 0:38  Was solln das eig sein? Evo?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. Dezember 2013)

Ist der Sound von Ken Block's Ford Fiesta. 
Wahrscheinlich darf ich den Sound garnicht benutzen  könnte ich mir irgendwie vorstellen.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKRgPGCjBpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der hat vielleicht noch 15 Minuten versucht zu regenerieren aber geschafft hat er es warscheinlich nicht. (warscheinlich nur unterhalb der Schwelle für die Kontrolllampe)


 Laut handbuch ist er fertig, wenn die lampe aus geht. Dazu kommt noch, das die dann, trotz ständigen kurzstrecken im stadtverkehr, eine ganze weile nicht mehr an ging. (drehzahl im stand wird während der prozedur leicht erhöht) Irgendetwas hat er also gemacht, um den dpf wieder frei zu bekommen.


Falk schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, keinen Diesel zu fahren. Ölverbrauch  hab ich zwischen den jährlichen Wechseln auch kaum, was aber bei gut  8000km/Jahr nicht weiter verwundert.


Und ich bin ganz froh einen "alten" diesel zu fahren. (BJ 2001 und hält  außer bei den abgaswerten noch in allen belangen mit den heutigen  diesel-krücken mit)
Zudem freue ich mich, das meiner die rost-probleme heutiger auto`s nicht  kennt (nach 12 jahren nur eine rost-blase an der heckklappe) und ich  auch nicht alle 4 jahre einen neuen endschalldämpfer benötige. (beim  firmen-caddy war der nach 4 jahren schon einmal geschweißt und beim  nochmaligen abfallen halt unreparabel) Außerdem nimmt der erst dann öl,  wenn der turbo im eimer ist. (verbrauch derzeit auf 30000 km intervall  kein halber liter)



> Das scheint ja echt eine Wissenschaft mit DPF zu sein,


 ...wobei ich das ding schon fast für unnötig halte. Bis euro4 geht es  definitiv ohne (hat VW ja bewiesen mit den 2.0 TDI-PD) und bei euro5  derzeit nur mit. Ich schätze aber mal, das es billiger war den DPF zu  entwickeln als die motorsteuerung entsprechend anzupassen oder die  mineralöl-gesellschaften was dagegen hatten, das die diesel zu sparsam  werden. (huuuhhhh...verschwörung... )


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2013)

Gerade noch ein schönes Bild vom letzten Sommer gefunden, der andere NX ist der Wagen von meinem besten Freund 

PS: Heute schon wieder eine "allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle" gehabt, langsam wird es echt lästig. Schön war diesmal aber die Beamtin mit der ich mich knapp 30 Min unterhalten habe, als ihr Kollege gearbeitet hat


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die LL Drehzahl angehoben war, dann könnte das geklappt haben. Trotzdem würde ich eher noch ne kleine Runde drehen, es sind schon genug Autos(machmal inkl. Werkstatt) abgebrannt wegen DPF freibrennen im Stand.


Nur nen DPF geht ja noch... Die neuen haben ja auch noch alle nen SCR Kat mit Bullenpisse-injection, auch genannt Ad Blue. Die Abgasnachbehandlung kostet bald mehr, als der Motor.

Bei nem modernen Diesel haben wir dann:
-AGR Ventil mit Kanälen, Mischgehäuse und AGR Kühler
-3 Wege Kat
-DPF (eventuell mit Additiv)
-Ad Blue Einspritzung mit beheiztem Tank und Leitungen, Pumpe, Steuergerät, usw.
-SCR Kat

Dazu noch 3 Abgastemperaturfühler, 1(2) Lambda Sonde, 2 NOx Sensoren, 1 Differenzdruckgeber und ein Abgasgegendruckgeber.

Und dann wundern sich die Leute warum Autos teurer werden. Bald ist die Luft aus dem Auspuff frischer als die normale Umgebungsluft. Nen Schalldämpfer braucht nen Diesel bald auch nicht mehr. Ist eh schon verstopft der Auspuff. Und die Zubehör Auspuff Hersteller können bald nur noch Blenden verkaufen.

Das schöne ist an der Sache ja auch noch, dass die Autos den Motorstart nach einer bestimmten Zeit verweigern, wenn die Abgasnachbehandlung nicht mehr geht. Ja geil! Das hab ich mir schon immer gewünscht! Einfach weiterqualmen und dem Tüffi nen Schein zustecken gibts dann nicht mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bald ist die Luft aus dem Auspuff frischer als die normale Umgebungsluft.


 
Ist beim neuen 911 ja schon so, wenn dieser in einer Großstadt unterwegs ist


----------



## Zoon (18. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen Schalldämpfer braucht nen Diesel bald auch nicht mehr. Ist eh schon verstopft der Auspuff.



Alpina lässt wimre bei den Dieseln auch einfach die Schalldämpfer weg um Sound un Leistung zu erreichen. Sogar legal.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2013)

Da kann man nur hoffen dass die "Teststrecke" abgesperrt war!
Opel Astra ST 2013 CDTI BiTurbo - test driving moments - YouTube


----------



## winner961 (18. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen dass die "Teststrecke" abgesperrt war!
> Opel Astra ST 2013 CDTI BiTurbo - test driving moments - YouTube


 
Des war relativ sicher nicht abgesperrt dafür war die Strecke zu lang ich denke dass dieses Strecke in Richtung der Alpen liegt. Die Strecke kommt irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2013)

Hoffentlich hatte der Fahrer nen Helm auf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2013)

Der geht aber recht optimistisch in manche Kurven rein. Ahhhhh kommt schon keiner... Und warum überlenkt er fast jede Kurve am Eingang? Hat wohl nen bischen arg viel untersteuern die Karre.


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2013)

Der Typ ist aber jetzt kein wirklich guter Fahrer, der Fahrstil ist etwas... mhm "ausbaufähig".


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist beim neuen 911 ja schon so, wenn dieser in einer Großstadt unterwegs ist


 
Ist beim Prius schon seit 1997 so.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen dass die "Teststrecke" abgesperrt war!
> Opel Astra ST 2013 CDTI BiTurbo - test driving moments - YouTube



Der sitzt viel zu Weit vom Lenkrad weg. Absolut unprofessionel. Mit so ausgestreckten Armen lenken, geht ja mal garnicht.


----------



## Zoon (18. Dezember 2013)

hab mir da noch das andere Video angeschaut, also so 0 - 100 Duelle mit nem Diesel Handschalter würde ich mir nie antun, kommt man ja mit dem Schalten net hinterher bei dem engen Drehzahlband ...


----------



## aloha84 (19. Dezember 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> hab mir da noch das andere Video angeschaut, also so 0 - 100 Duelle mit nem Diesel Handschalter würde ich mir nie antun, kommt man ja mit dem Schalten net hinterher bei dem engen Drehzahlband ...



Ja dafür sind die meistens nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.
Auf der anderen Seite muss man sich fragen, wie oft macht man das?
Was viel häufiger vorkommt, ist auf der Landstraße LKWs überholen, also 80-120 km/h, und das geht wiederum mit nem starken Diesel "schaltfauler" als mit den meisten Benzinern.

hübsches 1/4 meile Rennen --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaS7n6qKQe4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k1DIrfNr48


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> hab mir da noch das andere Video angeschaut, also so 0 - 100 Duelle mit nem Diesel Handschalter würde ich mir nie antun, kommt man ja mit dem Schalten net hinterher bei dem engen Drehzahlband ...


 
Warum das ? Man schaltet doch selbst bei einem Diesel nur zwei mal


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

Denkt bitte daran, dass es sich bei dem Astra im Video um einen Kombi handelt. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, warum man in so einer Kiste mit Fahrerhandschuhen unterwegs ist, aber Hemd und Hose trägt. Vollkommener Quatsch mMn.

Was das mit den ausgestreckten Armen angeht... seite Beine liegen normal. Der hat bestimmt nur lange beine und deshalb sitzt der weiter weg. ISt bei mir ja so ähnlich. Ich muss auch immer den Sitz ganz nach hinten und unten machen, sitze dann aber trotzdem noch mit den Knien rechts und links neben dem Lenkrad, wo ich dauernd Angs hab den Blinkhebel abzubrechen und bei starkem einlenken mit den Händen nur bis neun und drei Uhr komme und dann umfassen muss. Echt blöd, dass die Autos alle nur für kleine Schulmädchen gebaut werden. Sowie man richtung 1,90m geht, hat man ein Problem ud wenn man wie ich die 2m Marke hinter sich lässt, dann hat man richtig die A-Karte.


----------



## ich558 (19. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum das ? Man schaltet doch selbst bei einem Diesel nur zwei mal



Unsere Diesel gehen im 2. bis 70 km/h. Welcher Diesel braucht auf 100 nur 2 Gänge?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man zweimal schaltet, dann ist man im dritten Gang!


----------



## watercooled (19. Dezember 2013)

Naja 2 mal schalten musst du bei nem Diesel immer. Bei vielen Benzinern auch, nur wenige gehen im 2. Gang bis 100 (wenn dann aber fast im Begrenzer).


----------



## Falk (19. Dezember 2013)

Gerade Anruf von meiner VW-Werkstatt hier in München bekommen, die scheinen a) keinen Informationsfluss zu haben und b) kein Geld verdienen wollen. Wenn ich als Kunde sage: macht mir Ölwechsel + DSG-Ölwechsel + Haldex-Ölwechsel dann will ich doch nicht angerufen werden und das ausgeredet bekommen... Wollte mir dann auch nicht glauben, dass da überhaupt ein DSG drin ist und keine "normale" Automatik...

Als ich dann nachgefragt habe was es überhaupt kosten würde durfte ich mir anhören, dass ich ja anscheinend sparen will und deshalb man besser die Sachen macht die wichtig sind (wie Bremse (die zwar nicht fällig ist, aber egal ) Weil ein R32 ja das klassische "ich muss sparen Auto" ist  Der hat wahrscheinlich nur gesehen: 2006er Golf V, angemeldet auf eine Frau...


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Dezember 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen bei welcher Werkstatt das war?


----------



## Falk (19. Dezember 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen bei welcher Werkstatt das war?


 
Ohne jetzt einen Namen zu nennen: in der Sensburger Straße. Die sind für mich schlicht am günstigsten zu erreichen und haben bisher eigentlich auch einen netten & kompetenten Eindruck gemacht...


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was viel häufiger vorkommt, ist auf der Landstraße LKWs überholen, also 80-120 km/h, und das geht wiederum mit nem starken Diesel "schaltfauler" als mit den meisten Benzinern.


 Hmm, das finde ich nicht. Bei den Dieseln ist das nutzbare Drehzahlband wie schon gesagt oft recht klein, bei Turbobenzinern ist es hingegen idR deutlich breiter, somit kann man mit nem Turbobenziner mMn am bequemsten fahren 
Sauger sind natürlich ne andere Welt, hier will fleißig in der Schüssel Gerührt werden


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum das ? Man schaltet doch selbst bei einem Diesel nur zwei mal


 Kommt auf`s getriebe an. Bei den lang übersetzten spritspar-getrieben  heutzutage kann man die 100 km/h schon locker im 3. fahren. Bei den  alten, kürzer übersetzten muß man aber schon den 4. bemühen. Allerdings  hängt es bei den älteren noch am fahrer. Wenn ich bei meinem den 2.  ausdrehe (max. 3500 touren machen sinn) gehe ich dann gleich in den 4.  (sinnlos erst den 3. rein zu machen)


Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich muss auch immer den Sitz ganz nach hinten  und unten machen, sitze dann aber trotzdem noch mit den Knien rechts und  links neben dem Lenkrad, wo ich dauernd Angs hab den Blinkhebel  abzubrechen und bei starkem einlenken mit den Händen nur bis neun und  drei Uhr komme und dann umfassen muss.


 Dann stelle den sitz mal nach hinten und oben. (sollte sich dabei die sitzfläche nach vorne neigen nur so weit, bis es anfängt unangenehm zu werden)  Dazu stellst du dann noch die lehne etwas steiler. (am anfang  ungewohnt, später recht angenehm) Eine halb liegende fahrweise habe ich  mir mit meinen 1,86m garnicht erst angewöhnt.


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Hmm, das finde ich nicht. Bei den Dieseln ist das nutzbare Drehzahlband wie schon gesagt oft recht klein,


 Kannst du das mal genauer erklären? (definition?)
Mein turbodiesel beschleunigt von 1600-3500 touren absolut homogen, was dann im 4. gang ein geschwindigkeitsbereich von ca. 50-120 km/h ist. Da mußt du mit deinem turbo-benziner bestimmt schon schalten um noch max.-beschleunigung zu haben. 
Und um nochmal zur beschleunigung von 0 auf 100 zu kommen, meiner hat das alte, kürzer übersetzte getriebe. (2000 upm+6. gang= ca. 100 km/h) Wenn ich auf der geraden max. beschleunigung von 0 auf 100 will, dann schalte ich 1.->2.->4. gang. Den 3. da noch rein zu machen ist quatschfug, da ich mit dem auch nicht schneller aus der soße komme als mit dem 4.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann stelle den sitz mal nach hinten und oben. (sollte sich dabei die sitzfläche nach vorne neigen nur so weit, bis es anfängt unangenehm zu werden)  Dazu stellst du dann noch die lehne etwas steiler. (am anfang  ungewohnt, später recht angenehm) Eine halb liegende fahrweise habe ich  mir mit meinen 1,86m garnicht erst angewöhnt.


 Das geht nicht. Ich seh so schon die Ampel nicht mehr. Zudem ändert das doch nichts an der Position der Knie. Es sorgt viel eher dafür, dass diese gegen die Amaturen drücken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Ich seh so schon die Ampel nicht mehr. Zudem ändert das doch nichts an der Position der Knie. Es sorgt viel eher dafür, dass diese gegen die Amaturen drücken.


 Was hast du für ein auto?  Bei meinem vw wird durch das hoch stellen der abstand zur pedalerie größer (geht dann ja schräg weiter nach oben) Zudem ist nach oben bei mir platz. 
Hauptsache du hast nicht so ein kleines japanisches sport-auto. Ein ehemaliger kollege hatte auch sowas gefahren (schon laaange her und weiß deshalb nicht mehr was das für einer war) und ich hab mich jedes mal gefragt, wie der mit seinen 2m überhaupt da rein gekommen ist...


----------



## ich558 (19. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn man zweimal schaltet, dann ist man im dritten Gang!


 
Also ich muss schon noch in den ersten Schalten


----------



## aloha84 (19. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein auto?  Bei meinem vw wird durch das hoch stellen der abstand zur pedalerie größer (geht dann ja schräg weiter nach oben)* Zudem ist nach oben bei mir platz. *
> Hauptsache du hast nicht so ein kleines japanisches sport-auto. Ein ehemaliger kollege hatte auch sowas gefahren (schon laaange her und weiß deshalb nicht mehr was das für einer war) und ich hab mich jedes mal gefragt, wie der mit seinen 2m überhaupt da rein gekommen ist...



Das wird bei seinem Auto auch nicht anders sein, dass er die Ampel nicht mehr sieht hat per se nichts mit der Kopfreiheit zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit dem Blickwinkel.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Dezember 2013)

Kann ein nicht gewechselter bzw. versiffter Ölabscheider das Ansprechverhalten des Motos beeinflussen (Diesel) ?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein auto?  Bei  meinem vw wird durch das hoch stellen der abstand zur pedalerie größer  (geht dann ja schräg weiter nach oben) Zudem ist nach oben bei mir  platz.
> Hauptsache du hast nicht so ein kleines japanisches  sport-auto. Ein ehemaliger kollege hatte auch sowas gefahren (schon  laaange her und weiß deshalb nicht mehr was das für einer war) und ich  hab mich jedes mal gefragt, wie der mit seinen 2m überhaupt da rein  gekommen ist...


Im Passat meines Arbeitskollegen ist es das Gleiche wie bei mir. Der Abstand zu den Pedalen verändert sich erst,  wenn du die Beine lang machen kannst und dann den Sitz erhöhst. Wenn du  aber eh schon ganz hinten bist, ändert sich nur der Winkel in den  Knien. Stell dir einfach ein Dreieck vor, mit Spitze Oben. Die rechte, untere Ecke ist mein Sitz. Wenn du den jetzt anhebst, ändert sich da die Position deer Knie, die in diesem Beispiel vin der Spitze dargestellt werden?




aloha84 schrieb:


> Das wird bei seinem Auto auch nicht anders sein, dass er die Ampel nicht mehr sieht hat per se nichts mit der Kopfreiheit zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit dem Blickwinkel.


 Nö, eben nicht. Wenn man weit genug hinten sitzt, ist es ja quasi als wenn du von der Rücksitzbank schaust. Du siehst sehr viel Dachhimmel, aber wenig von dem was draußen ist. Mach zum Test einfach mal deinen SItz ganz nach hinten und nach oben. Dann schau was du maximal von draußen siehst und ändere deine Sitzposition wieder wie gewohnt. Jetzt vergleiche mal.

Auto ist ein Vectra GTS 3.2 (Im Anhang für die, die keine Lust haben zu googeln)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das wird bei seinem Auto auch nicht anders sein, dass er die Ampel nicht mehr sieht hat per se nichts mit der Kopfreiheit zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit dem Blickwinkel.


 Naja? Wenn dein kopf sich in richtung dachhimmel verschiebt ändert sich doch der blickwinkel. (???) Zumindest ist dann die wahrscheinlichkeit höher, das die vordere dachkante dir den blick auf z.b.  die ampel versperrt. (vor allem, wenn man recht weit hinten sitzt/sitzen muß)
Edit:


Cleriker schrieb:


> Im Passat meines Arbeitskollegen ist es das Gleiche wie bei mir.


Fahre selbst einen passat (3BG, BJ 2001) und hab diesbezüglich keine probleme. (wenn ich ganz hinter stelle erreiche ich die pedale schon nicht mehr) Ich hab meinen sitz etwas steiler gestellt und von der höhe ist er ca. in der mitte. Das lenkrad (verstellbar) hab ich soweit es geht zu mir gezogen und höhentechnisch auch in der mitte des einstellbereiches fest gestellt.
So komme ich mit dem handgelenk bei ausgestrecktem arm fast an den oberen totpunkt des lenkrades und meine beine darunter kommen auch nirgends unbeabsichtigt ran. (könnte aber an den unteren totpunkt des lenkrades mit den beinen kommen ohne einen fuß anheben zu müssen)


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin erst bei einem Auto mit komplett ausgestreckten Armen gesessen und das war beim 760Li Yachtline. Da geht der Sitz echt mega weit zurück.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin erst bei einem Auto mit komplett ausgestreckten Armen gesessen und das war beim 760Li Yachtline. Da geht der Sitz echt mega weit zurück.


 
Das mag ja im Strasßenverkehr ok sein. Auf der Rennstrecke bis du mit sowas einfach zu langsam. Bzw. wenn du nen längeren Distanz fährst, wirst du langsam, weil du die Kraft in den Armen verlierst. Aus den Schultern raus  zu lenken ist einfach *******.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin erst bei einem Auto mit komplett  ausgestreckten Armen gesessen und das war beim 760Li Yachtline. Da geht  der Sitz echt mega weit zurück.


Da sei nur froh, das du keinen transporter (kastenwagen) fahren mußt.  Ich habe einen als firmenwagen und dank der trennwand ist da eigentlich nur platz für ca. 1,70m mensch. Ich hab nur mit müh und not eine akzeptable sitzposition gefunden. 
Auf der anderen seite will ich mich mal nicht beschweren. Andere bei uns fahren fiat ducato inkl. hier und da einem motorschaden und auch nicht mehr platz im cockpit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kommt auf`s getriebe an. Bei den lang übersetzten spritspar-getrieben  heutzutage kann man die 100 km/h schon locker im 3. fahren. Bei den  alten, kürzer übersetzten muß man aber schon den 4. bemühen.


 
Selbst bei den extrem kurz übersetzten Dieseln, z.B. der 123d reicht der 3. Gang und der kratzt bei Vmax am Begrenzer


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

Klar Scholle. Wer aber wagt sich mit so einem Schiff auf die Rennstrecke? Die sind doch nur auf Bequemlichkeit ausgelegt. Dafür sind so kleine Flitzer wie dein Megane gedacht. Der ist aber mit vier Passagieren und 800km nonstop wieder unbrauchbar. Man muss wirklich immer schauen, wofür so ein Auto gebaut ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das mag ja im Strasßenverkehr ok sein. Auf  der Rennstrecke bis du mit sowas einfach zu langsam. Bzw. wenn du nen  längeren Distanz fährst, wirst du langsam, weil du die Kraft in den  Armen verlierst. Aus den Schultern raus  zu lenken ist einfach  *******.


 Gefahren wird generell in einer bequemen position. Ich könnte die ****pfosten im straßenverkehr, die da zwischen lenkrad und sitz klemmen oder sich krampfhaft mit 2 händen sich ins lenkrad verbeißen, regelmäßig verfluchen. Das sind immer die ersten, die schon bei minimaler glätte abfliegen weil sie in dieser position nicht schnell genug reagieren können.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Selbst bei den extrem kurz übersetzten Dieseln, z.B. der 123d reicht der 3. Gang und der kratzt bei Vmax am Begrenzer


 Und wie schnell ist der am begrenzer? Letztendlich ist das getriebe bestimmt nicht kürzer als meines.
Mal davon ab, meinen könnte ich evt. auch im 3. bis zur 100 treiben, allein der sinn dahinter fehlt. (im bezug beschleunigung von 0 auf 100)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gefahren wird generell in eine bequemen position. Ich könnte die ****pfosten im straßenverkehr, die da zwischen lenkrad und sitz klemmen oder sich krampfhaft mit 2 händen sich ins lenkrad verbeißen, regelmäßig verfluchen. Das sind immer die ersten, die bei schon minimaler glätte abfliegen weil sie in dieser position nicht schnell genug reagieren können.


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen ! 
Mit angewinkelten Armen hast du deutlich bessere und kontrolliertere Reaktionen als wenn man zu weit hinten sitzt. 
Und was gibt es daran auszusetzten, wenn man mit zwei Händen das Lenkrad festhält ? Auch hier hat man bessere und vorallem wesentlich kontrolliertere Reaktionen als mit einer Hand am Steuer 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wie schnell ist der am begrenzer? Letztendlich ist das getriebe bestimmt nicht kürzer als meines.
> Mal  davon ab, meinen könnte ich evt. auch im 3. bis zur 100 treiben, allein  der sinn dahinter fehlt. (im bezug beschleunigung von 0 auf  100)



Bei Vmax eben. Dahin brauchen alle Autos (zu ihrer Vmax) ähnlich lange, würde ich schätzen.
Natürlich muss man den CR Diesel von einem PD-Diesel unterscheiden und ein PD der eine Vmax von aus der Luft gegriffenen 150km/h hat und 6 Gänge besitzt vielleicht den 4. Gang benutzen muss.
Aber ich denke mal die meisten, etwas stärkeren Diesel sollten die 100km/h im 3. Gang packen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen !


Ich schon und ich hab wirklich schon viel sch... auf deutschlands straßen gesehen.  (im winter 2 mal fast in den straßengraben gedrängt , von einem lkw von der autobahn geschubst worden, 4 fahrzeuge auf 3 spuren also lkw+lkw+transporter+pkw und noch ein halbes dutzend anderer kleinigkeiten)


> Mit angewinkelten Armen hast du deutlich bessere und kontrolliertere Reaktionen als wenn man zu weit hinten sitzt.


Zu weit hinten ist bei mir, wenn ich den oberen totpunkt nicht mehr erreiche. Allerdings wähle ich meine auto`s so, das ich den immer erreiche. Alles andere wäre wirklich fahrlässig.


> Und was gibt es daran auszusetzten, wenn man mit zwei Händen das Lenkrad festhält ? Auch hier hat man bessere und vorallem wesentlich kontrolliertere Reaktionen als mit einer Hand am Steuer


...und einen stark eingegrenzten lenkwinkel. (umfassen kostet zeit, die du im ernstfall nicht hast!) Auch du fährst bestimmt kein renn auto auf deutschlands straßen, das schon bei 60 grad lenkwinkel seinen maximalen lenkeinschlag erreicht.
Zudem verkrampfen so die meisten, was auch i.d.r. auch zu sehen ist. Wenn du natürlich so bequem fahren kannst (merkt man vor allem ab 200 km am stück aufwärts), ist ja nix gegen einzuwenden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schon und ich hab wirklich schon viel sch... auf deutschlands straßen gesehen.  (im winter 2 mal fast in den straßengraben gedrängt , von einem lkw von der autobahn geschubst worden, 4 fahrzeuge auf 3 spuren also lkw+lkw+transporter+pkw und noch ein halbes dutzend anderer kleinigkeiten)
> Zu weit hinten ist bei mir, wenn ich den oberen totpunkt nicht mehr erreiche. Allerdings wähle ich meine auto`s so, das ich den immer erreiche. Alles andere wäre wirklich fahrlässig.
> ...und einen stark eingegrenzten lenkwinkel. (umfassen kostet zeit, die du im ernstfall nicht hast!) Auch du fährst bestimmt kein renn auto auf deutschlands straßen, das schon bei 60 grad lenkwinkel seinen maximalen lenkeinschlag erreicht.
> Zudem verkrampfen so die meisten, was auch i.d.r. auch zu sehen ist. Wenn du natürlich so bequem fahren kannst (merkt man vor allem ab 200 km am stück aufwärts), ist ja nix gegen einzuwenden.


 
Ich fahre eigentlich immer so, vorallem wenns mal flott um's Eck ist oder 200+ auf der BAB. 
btw. mit 2 Händen kann man sehrwohl sehr schnell umgreifen. Die Technik machts.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre eigentlich immer so, vorallem wenns mal flott um's Eck ist oder 200+ auf der BAB.
> btw. mit 2 Händen kann man sehrwohl sehr schnell umgreifen. Die Technik machts.


 Hätt ich jetzt noch zweifel... Aber wie gesagt, wenn du so entspannt fahren kannst ist es ja i.o. (ich kann es nicht und es geht über meine schultern, da ich die arme so nicht hoch halte bzw. irgendwo ablegen kann)
Ich hab nur beide hände am lenkrad, wenn ich im laufenden verkehr schon fast auf 2cm genau fahren muß oder extremer seitenwind herrscht. Das ist dann aber auch kein entspanntes fahren mehr und ich ermüde so entsprechend schnell.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gutes Beispiel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6XKnhtLQ_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mach das mal mit "langen Armen" oder mit einer Hand.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja 2 mal schalten musst du bei nem Diesel  immer. Bei vielen Benzinern auch, nur wenige gehen im 2. Gang bis 100  (wenn dann aber fast im Begrenzer).


Also bei mir ist der 2. im Begrenzer(7000 rpm) genau 100. 




Beam39 schrieb:


> Kann ein nicht gewechselter bzw. versiffter  Ölabscheider das Ansprechverhalten des Motos beeinflussen (Diesel)  ?


 Erstmal nein. Was ist das denn für ein Auto/Motor? Wenn der schon versifft ist, wie siehts im Mischgehäuse und Saugrohr aus? Kommt da noch Luft durch?




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das mag ja im Strasßenverkehr ok sein. Auf der Rennstrecke bis du mit sowas einfach zu langsam. Bzw. wenn du nen längeren Distanz fährst, wirst du langsam, weil du die Kraft in den Armen verlierst. Aus den Schultern raus  zu lenken ist einfach *******.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahre auch nah(Pulsader bei ausgestreckenm Arm mitte Lenkrad oben), weil man einfach mit 2 Händen und naher Position wesendlich schneller und gefühlvoller lenken kann. Ich bin zum Test mal von Wippermann bis Planzgarten mit einer Hand gefahren... eieieieieieiei  Das fühlt sich nicht gut an und braucht Kraft. Ohne die 2. Hand am Lenkrad fehlt mir total das Gefühl, wann die Räder die Haftung verlieren. ...Senna konnte mit einer Hand fahren.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hätt ich jetzt noch zweifel... Aber wie  gesagt, wenn du so entspannt fahren kannst ist es ja i.o. (ich kann es  nicht und es geht über meine schultern, da ich die arme so nicht hoch  halte bzw. irgendwo ablegen kann)
> Ich hab nur beide hände am lenkrad,  wenn ich im laufenden verkehr schon fast auf 2cm genau fahren muß oder  extremer seitenwind herrscht. Das ist dann aber auch kein entspanntes  fahren mehr und ich ermüde so entsprechend schnell.


 Warum soll denn mit 2 Händen fahren nicht gemüdlich sein? Wo soll ich denn die 2. Hand hintun? Ich fahr 800km am Stück nur mit Tankstopp mit beiden Händen am Lenkrad und das macht überhaubt nix aus.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

@King 

Gehen tut das trotzdem. Man ist dann halt immer ein paar zehntel langsamer und es ist eindeutig anstrengender. Durch die längeren Reaktionen verliert man natürlich auch mehr Tempo und muss stärker dagegenhalten.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja 2 mal schalten musst du bei nem Diesel immer. Bei vielen Benzinern auch, nur wenige gehen im 2. Gang bis 100 (wenn dann aber fast im Begrenzer).


 
Ich komm knapp drüber, ~108km/h bei 8000U/Min 
Aber da schaltet man eigentlich nie.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2013)

Bei den Umdrehungen kann man schon bald zwei Gänge durchschalten.  Jedenfalls bei den meisten.


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2013)

Das kommt gelegentlich sogar vor, wenn ich z.B. aufm Beschleunigungsstreifen stark beschleunigen muss da sehr viel Verkehr ist, beschleunige ich auf 100km/h hoch und schalte dann direkt in den 4ten. Wenn ich eh nur 120km/h fahren will sogar teilweise direkt in den 5ten. Geil ist auch das Überholen von LKW´s auf der Landstraße, da schalte ich bei Bedarf auch gerne mal vom 5ten in den 2ten zurück und wieder in den 4ten. Das Getriebe ist da recht lang übersetzt. Der 3te Gang reicht bis 160km/h und der 4te bis über 200km/h. Aber seit ich soviel fahre, liegt meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn nur noch bei 110km/h.


----------



## Zoon (20. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt nur einen der kann einhändig schnell fahren das ist Horst von Saurma 

Ich habe grundsätzlich beide Hände viertel vor 3 am Lenkrad, achtet mal drauf wenn wieder vor euch jemand nicht die Spur hält dann ist wieder ein einarmiger Bandit am Lenkrad


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen der kann einhändig schnell fahren das ist Horst von Saurma



Ja stimmt. Dieses Video beweist es. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li0RL9ceWiI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Der Fahrer rechts im Bild ist Saurma. Und der lenkt schnelle Kurven gern mal einhändig!


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich beide Hände am Lenkrad habe sieht das bei mir auch so ähnlich aus. Die zweite Hand dient dann hauptsächlich als Führung. Bisher bin ich allerdings auch noch nie (auch nicht auf dem Ring) in die Situation gekommen, dass ich wirklich auf die zweite Hand angewiesen war und sie nicht schnellgenug am Lenkrad hatte. Vom Transit Kastenwaren, über Kombis, bis hin zu SL65, XKR-S oder sonstigen. Die Lenkung bei Serienfahrzeugen ist eh so leicht, dass man eigentlich nie wirklich arbeiten muss. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu waghalsig, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls hatte ich auch wenn ich das Fahrzeug bewusst ausbrechen und drehen lassen habe, auch mit einer Hand keine Probleme es wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hi Jungs,

Weiß einer ob ich beim Opel Astra H an der Hinterachse um die Bremsscheiben zu wechseln zwingen nen Torx E18 brauche? Also den Bremsssttelträger abmontieren muß?


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab grad nen Kumpel gefragt und der meinte, ja. Warum fragst du? So ein Teilö kostet bei Amazon grad mal knapp über 2€. Oder hast du die Karre schon vor dir und willst eigentlich direkt loslegen?


----------



## ich558 (20. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich komm knapp drüber, ~108km/h bei 8000U/Min
> Aber da schaltet man eigentlich nie.


 
Also eher kürzer als normal übersetzt oder? Mein A1 geht im 2. bis 120 in den Begrenzer hab ich extra jetzt mal ausprobiert


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab grad nen Kumpel gefragt und der meinte, ja. Warum fragst du? So ein Teilö kostet bei Amazon grad mal knapp über 2€. Oder hast du die Karre schon vor dir und willst eigentlich direkt loslegen?



Ja morgen früh. Hab grad eins geliehen bekommen von einem hier aus der Werkstatt. Der Kollege hat in seiner Spezialkiste mit Glück ein E18 Nuss gefunden.

******** wenn man im Büro meistens ist. Früher hatte ich auch hier immer so ein Geheim Sortiment


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2013)

E18 ist doch ne totale standard Nuss.  Die gehört in jede Kiste. Olle Sechskantschrauben gibts ja zum Glück nur noch wenige am Auto. Wurde auch so langsam mal Zeit.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also eher kürzer als normal übersetzt oder? Mein A1 geht im 2. bis 120 in den Begrenzer hab ich extra jetzt mal ausprobiert


 
Kurz ist der bestimmt nicht übersetzt.

Ich bin bei ca. 80km/h @ Nenndrehzahl ~ 5500 - 5750 Upm. Den Begrenzer hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, bin ich auch nicht scharf drauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Kurz ist der bestimmt nicht übersetzt.
> 
> Ich bin bei ca. 80km/h @ Nenndrehzahl ~ 5500 - 5750 Upm. Den Begrenzer hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, bin ich auch nicht scharf drauf.


 Was soll passieren? Das tut dem Motor nicht weh. Der Begrenzer ist da um den Motor vor Beschädigungen zu schützen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2013)

Die Auto Bild hat die Möhren des Jahres 2013 gewählt (Autos die im Kummerkasten am meisten negativ aufgefallen sind).

Gewonnen hat der Qualitäts- und Haptikweltmeister VW. Und zwar mit dem VW Scirocco 1,4. An diesen geht die Goldene Möhre für das Auto mit dem meisten technischen Problemen des Jahres 2013. Auf Platz 3, die Bronzene Möhre, platzierte sich übrigen der Skoda Yeti. Also eigentlich auch ein VW: 

Kummerkasten-Bilanz 2013: Die Mhren des Jahres - autobild.de


----------



## Beam39 (20. Dezember 2013)

> Erstmal nein. Was ist das denn für ein Auto/Motor? Wenn der schon  versifft ist, wie siehts im Mischgehäuse und Saugrohr aus? Kommt da noch  Luft durch?



Isn e39 525d. Hab zwar noch nicht nachgeschaut wie der so aussieht aber bei 250tkm sollte der mehr als versifft sein, hab das Ding total vergessen. Wies da aussieht kann ich dir bei bestem Willen auch nicht sagen.

Der fährt sich manchmal total komisch. Wenn er kalt ist, hängt er extrem bissig am Gas und geht auch untenrum richtig gut. Sobald der Motor aber warm ist kommt der im unteren Drehzalbereich bis der Turbo einsetzt überhaupt nicht ausm Arsch. Da trete ich das Pedal voll durch, der Motor quält sich auf ~1900 Umdrehungen und dann setzt der Turbo schlagartig ein sodass die DSC-Leuchte aufleuchtet.

Ich hab den auf Falschluft kontrolliert, ergab nichts. Andere Vermutung ist ein Leck im Unterdrucksystem oder das AGR-Ventil, aber ich hab echt null Zeit um mich damit zu beschäftigen derzeit..

Heute fuhr er sich im warmen Zustand OK, zwar nicht so bissig wie im kalten Zustand aber dennoch nicht so krückig..


----------



## roadgecko (20. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll passieren? Das tut dem Motor nicht weh. Der Begrenzer ist da um den Motor vor Beschädigungen zu schützen.


 
Das weiß ich, trotzdem will ich nicht in den Begrenzer drehen nur um zu sehen wann der 2. gang abriegelt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Beispiel:
> 
> Mach das mal mit "langen Armen" oder mit einer Hand.


 Bis auf die slalom-fahrt würde ich das sogar auf einen versuch ankommen lassen.   Slalom geht dagegen wirklich nur mit 2 händen am lenkrad, ist aber auch  kein bequemes fahren mehr und man praktiziert es nicht ständig auf der  straße.
Wenn du aber so über deutschlands straßen fährst, (davon war die rede  und nicht von ständiger fahrt im grenzbereich) weiß ich doch schon wo  ich *nie* hin kommen werde. Schließlich enden irgendwo die  möglichkeiten, für einen normalen menschlichen verstand, für andere mit  zu denken. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum soll denn mit 2 Händen fahren nicht gemüdlich sein?


 Ungern, aber selbstzitat:


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wenn du so entspannt  fahren kannst ist es ja i.o. (ich kann es nicht und es geht über meine  schultern, da ich die arme so nicht hoch halte bzw. irgendwo ablegen  kann)


 Zudem sieht es von außen, zumindest für mich und in den situationen in  denen ich es beobachte, sehr angestrengt aus. Dazu kommt noch die  erfahrung, das solche leute sich im winter schon fast in ihr lenkrad  "verkrampfen" (augenscheinlich) und deshalb gerne auch mal 30 km/h  langsamer sind als ich wenn ich zeit hab und konservativ fahre.


> Wo soll ich denn die 2. Hand hintun?


 Bei seite legen? Ganghebel bedienen? (insofern vorhanden) Gelegentlich  auch mal als lenkhilfe verwenden? (den ton beim lenken gibt bei mir  links vor, rechts darf ggf. mal halten oder kraft beisteuern )


> Ich fahr 800km am Stück nur mit Tankstopp mit beiden Händen am Lenkrad und das macht überhaubt nix aus.


  Ich halte mich lieber an das was immer geraten wird und mache beim  transporter alle 200-250 km pause. Beim pkw wären 500 km non stop drin  (weiter muß ich nie) aber dann hat man ja mitfahrer denen zwischendrin  die blase drückt...


Zoon schrieb:


> achtet mal drauf wenn wieder vor euch jemand nicht die Spur hält dann ist wieder ein einarmiger Bandit am Lenkrad


 ... oder einen mit den händen in viertel vor 3 stellung die mal wieder nicht einschätzen können, wo sie sich gerade auf der fahrbahn befinden. 
Evt. solltest du dich auch mal an die eigene nase fassen weil die spurtreue ist nicht davon abhängig wie man das lenkrad hält, sondern davon ob man weiß wo man sich auf der spur befindet. Wer letzteres nicht abschätzen kann korrigiert zwangsläufig von rechts nach links nach rechts usw.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2013)

Hey hey hey! Wenn er für sich entscheidet, dass er beide Hände brauch um vernünftig fahren zu können, dann ist das halt so. Nur weil andere beim Mist zusammenfahren zufällig auch zwei Hände am Steuer hatte, heißt das noch garnichts. Andersherum natürlich das Gleiche. Wenn jemand mit langen Armen, oder einer Hand sagt er bekommt das hin, ist das halt so. Nur weil es vielleicht die meisten nicht schaffen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es niemand schafft. Hört bitte beide auf, anderen unfähigkeit zu unterstellen!

Ich selbst war auch auf dem Ring bisher hauptsächlich mit einem Arm unterwegs. Hat immer funktioniert und meine Zeiten waren auch recht gut. Selbst im SL65 bei Nässe gabs da keine Probsleme. Meine Frau beispielsweise entspannt die Arme gern beide am Lenkrad und fährt auch klasse. Wir sind beide total unterschiedlich, fahren aber jeder sehr sicher und trauen auch dem anderen alles zu (im positiven Sinne). Solltet ihr auch mal versuchen!


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also eher kürzer als normal übersetzt oder? Mein A1 geht im 2. bis 120 in den Begrenzer hab ich extra jetzt mal ausprobiert


 
Nein das ist eigentlich gar nicht lang übersetzt. Ich finde jetzt 120km/h hingegen extrem lang übersetzt, hat die Kiste soviel Leistung oder hast du eine 4 Gang Wandler Automatik?


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich noch nie geschaut, wann ich in den zweiten schalten muss...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey hey hey!


Ließt sich an dem post irgendetwas zu schroff? Wenn ja, dann bitte ich das zu entschuldigen. Ich habe nur versucht meine sicht der dinge dar zu stellen. (gerade bei der antwort auf den kommentar von zoon)


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2013)

Bei neueren Autos mit den Spritspar-Übersetzungen ist das eh alles etwas anders. Da muss man dann auch tatsächlich noch den ersten Gang nutzen wenn man an einer leichten Schräge bergab anfährt.

Bei mir wären eigentlich, wenn man den Verbrauch/Verschleiß ignoriert, der Zweite und der Fünfte Gang zusammen vollkommen ausreichend um das komplette Geschwindigkeitsspektrum auszunutzen und nie ein Verkehrshindernis darzustellen...


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2013)

Im zweiten Gang ist bei mir überhaupt nicht dran zu denken, in irgend einer Weise anzufahren. Ich könnte jedoch wunderbar 1 -> 3 -> 5 fahren. Wobei ich dann doch erst bei 4000U/Min schalten dürfte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, trotzdem will ich nicht in den Begrenzer drehen nur um zu sehen wann der 2. gang abriegelt


 Ich bin schon bestimmt 500 mal oder so in den Begrenzer gekommen und die Karre hat jetzt 134t km auf der Uhr. Keine Sorge da passiert nix, wenn du nicht minutenlang da fährt.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Isn e39 525d. Hab zwar noch nicht nachgeschaut wie  der so aussieht aber bei 250tkm sollte der mehr als versifft sein, hab  das Ding total vergessen. Wies da aussieht kann ich dir bei bestem  Willen auch nicht sagen.
> 
> Der fährt sich manchmal total komisch. Wenn er kalt ist, hängt er extrem  bissig am Gas und geht auch untenrum richtig gut. Sobald der Motor aber  warm ist kommt der im unteren Drehzalbereich bis der Turbo einsetzt  überhaupt nicht ausm Arsch. Da trete ich das Pedal voll durch, der Motor  quält sich auf ~1900 Umdrehungen und dann setzt der Turbo schlagartig  ein sodass die DSC-Leuchte aufleuchtet.
> 
> ...


Könnte gut sein, dass der total zusitzt oder das AGR leicht offen klemmt. Injektoren kommen auch in frage wenn es temperaturabhängig ist. Könnte vieles sein, da kann ich leider nicht viel mit ferndiagnose helfen.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zudem sieht es von außen, zumindest für  mich und in den situationen in  denen ich es beobachte, sehr angestrengt  aus. Dazu kommt noch die  erfahrung, das solche leute sich im winter  schon fast in ihr lenkrad  "verkrampfen" (augenscheinlich) und deshalb  gerne auch mal 30 km/h  langsamer sind als ich wenn ich zeit hab und  konservativ fahre.


Bei Schnee gibt es glaub ich kaum jemand, der ansatzweise so flott unterwegs ist wie ich, obwohl ich mit 2 Händen fahre. Nur weil Schnee liegt brauch man ja nocht unbedingt langsamer fahren. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk, sondern nur Schnee. Wenn es frei ist, dann kann man wie im trockenen auch gut 110-120 aufer kurvenreichen Landstraße fahren. Nur wo man die Straße nicht einsehen kann, mache ich langsam, man sollte ja schon anhalten können innerhalb des Sichfeldes.
Aber diese total verkrampften mit Angschweis aufer Stirn hab ich auch schon öfter gesehen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei neueren Autos mit den Spritspar-Übersetzungen  ist das eh alles etwas anders. Da muss man dann auch tatsächlich noch  den ersten Gang nutzen wenn man an einer leichten Schräge bergab  anfährt.


 Warum sollte man im 2. Anfahren? Ich kenn da nur einen Grund: Man arbeitet bei einem Kupplungshersteller und kann sich für lau neue Kupplungen mitnehmen.




Riverna schrieb:


> Im zweiten Gang ist bei mir überhaupt nicht dran  zu denken, in irgend einer Weise anzufahren. Ich könnte jedoch wunderbar  1 -> 3 -> 5 fahren. Wobei ich dann doch erst bei 4000U/Min  schalten dürfte.


Wenn du dein Getriebe nen bischen länger fahren willst, solltest du aber die Gänge der Reihenfolge nach schalten und nicht sprigen. Auf die Dauer nehmen das sonst die Synchronringe übel.


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Getriebe nen bischen länger fahren willst, solltest du aber die Gänge der Reihenfolge nach schalten und nicht sprigen. Auf die Dauer nehmen das sonst die Synchronringe übel.


 
Darum schrieb ich das ich es könnte, nicht das ich es mache.  Ich weiß schon was man machen kann und was nicht, bin keine komplette Niete in meinem Beruf. Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2013)

Achso stimmt du bist ja selber Schrauber.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es frei ist, dann kann man wie im trockenen auch gut 110-120 aufer kurvenreichen Landstraße fahren.


Das laß ich lieber. Mein frontantrieb wird mich wohl eher nicht aus der kurve ziehen.  Auf zugeschneiter autobahn bin ich mitunter aber auch in dem bereich. 
Zu deiner aussage fällt mir sonst nur noch das hier ein. (man beachte die aufschrift am heck! )


> Warum sollte man im 2. Anfahren?


Weil es beim anfahren bergab bzw. auf abschüssiger strecke und bei manchen transportern unsinnig ist die erste welle rein zu hauen. 
Als fahrzeuge nenne ich mal unseren ehemaligen firmen-LT28 und den LT35 (lange version mit hochdach). Der erste hat wohl einen saugdiesel V6 gehabt (lief zumindest sehr ruhig) und der zweite eine 2,8 liter V5 TDI-maschiene. Bei beiden war der erste so kurz, das man den nur voll beladen beim anfahren bergauf benötigt hat. Ansonsten ist man schon freiwillig gleich den 2. gegangen.


----------



## XE85 (21. Dezember 2013)

Man kann denke ich auch nicht pauschal sagen anfahren im 2. ist Kupplungsmordend, oder schalten von 1 auf 3 die ruiniert Synchronisierringe. Das hängt ja stark davon ab wie die Gänge übersetzt sind und wie groß die Sprünge zwischen den Gängen sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das laß ich lieber. Mein frontantrieb wird mich wohl eher nicht aus der kurve ziehen.  Auf zugeschneiter autobahn bin ich mitunter aber auch in dem bereich.
> Zu deiner aussage fällt mir sonst nur noch das hier ein. (man beachte die aufschrift am heck! )


 Ich würde mal gerne aufer zugeschneiten Autobahn fast alleine unterwegs sein. Leider ist die immer total voll, wenn Schnee liegt und man kann keinen top speed fahren. Interessieren würd mich das aber schonmal ob ich überhaubt über 180 schaffe bei Schnee. Selbst für 140-150 muss man schon ordendlich Gas geben. Schnee kneten braucht schon ein wenig Leistung. 
Das Bild ist ja mal geil!

Ja bei LKW(für mich alles ab 2,8t) ist das was anderes.  Aber normale PKWs gibts doch eher selten, die man im 2. gut anfahren kann.(außer halt Automatikgetriebe die oft im 2. anfahren)


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2013)

KS Tools Profibördelgerät Hydraulik / Bremsleitungen bördeln / Bördelgerät | eBay

Ob das was für den Heim gebrauch taugt? Jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2013)

Ohje, bin mal gespannt wie das sein wird wenn ich das erste mal im Schnee fahre


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2013)

KS Tools ist generell nicht schlecht. Zu dem Gerät kann ich aber nix sagen. Wichtig wär ob die richtigen Einsätze dabei sind. Das Bördelgerät inner Firma ist älter als ich. So viel kann da glaub ich nicht dran passieren. Wird in letzter Zeit aber auch nur noch sehr sporadisch(3-4 mal im Jahr) gebraucht.




watercooled schrieb:


> Ohje, bin mal gespannt wie das sein wird wenn ich das erste mal im Schnee fahre


 Sehr geil! Immer schön auf zug fahren dann passiert auch nix.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2013)

Aktuell hab ich gerade eine Freundin wo die Werkstatt 380Euro haben will für den Einbau, da kauf ich mir lieber selber eins und bau das selber ein. Unsere Werkstatt hat nämlich bis 13.1 zu und ohne Bremse fährt es sich zwar noch ganz gut, aber Bremsen ist dann nicht mehr so der Hit 

@watercooled

Das schlimmste was man machen kann ist ZU vorsichtig zu fahren. Sprich wenn du Angst hast, wird es früher oder später in die Hose gehen. Man darf es dann aber auch nicht übertreiben, also mit 90km/h würde ich da nicht gerade in eine Kurve ballern. Einfach vorrausschauend fahren, dann passiert da auch nicht mehr oder weniger als im Sommer.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du eine abgelegene halbwegs sichere Strecke kennst, ruhig da mal üben wie sich das Auto bei schnellen Brems, oder Lenkmanövern verhält. Angefangen mit der Gefahrenbremsung und schnell wieder weiter fahren. So hab ich bei meiner Frau auch angefangen und inzwischen ist ihr der Untergrund vollkommen egal.


----------



## moe (21. Dezember 2013)

@riverna: Das KS Werkzeug tuts für den Heimgebrauch mehr als gut. Da hab ich schon einiges von, weil n Kumpel von mir bei nem Werkzeughandel im Außendienst arbeitet. Ich würds kaufen. Wenns gleich schrottig aussieht kannsts ja wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2013)

Ach du Kacke, was Vollpfosten. Aber da sieht man mal, was ein ESP ausmacht. 

Kemal fährt M3 -> http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/c1f83be31ce4c3495ec4/kemal-im-m3


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke, was Vollpfosten. Aber da sieht man mal, was ein ESP ausmacht.
> 
> Kemal fährt M3 -> Kemal im M3


 Oh man! Sowas gehört echt nicht auf die Straße. Der fährt ja bei weitem schlimmer als jede Hausfrau.


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2013)

Nene Angst habe ich keine vorm Schnee....wird nur sehr ungewohnt sein.
Hab ja zum Glück nur nen Frontkratzer.

Aber die Idee mal irgendwo das Verhalten zu testen ist gut


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hab ja zum Glück nur nen Frontkratzer.


 Je nach fahrzeug können auch die giftig werden. Meine zwei 3er golf, die ich hatte, waren z.b. absolut gutmütig und haben fast alles verziehen. Mein aktueller passat (BJ2001 kombi) ist dagegen total nervös auf der hinterachse, wenn es glatt ist. Da reicht schon ein kleiner schlenker und das heck will dich überholen. Der caddy, den ich mal als firmenfahrzeug hatte, war wiederum idiotensicher und fuhr sich auch ohne esp wie mit. (war wohl auch der ladung geschuldet) Beim aktuellen firmen-bus muß ich das erst noch testen, da ich letzten winter keine chamce dazu hatte.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke, was Vollpfosten. Aber da sieht man mal, was ein ESP ausmacht.
> 
> Kemal fährt M3 -> http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/c1f83be31ce4c3495ec4/kemal-im-m3



Dat Quality  
Nur mal aus Interesse, kann einer von euch schätzen wie schnell die da ungefähr Gefahren sind?


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2013)

Naja gut, aber die Neigung zum Untersteuern ist größer.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2013)

Tendenziell ja. Das nervöse heck wird wohl zum großteil nur (ältere) kombi`s betreffen.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Dat Quality
> Nur mal aus Interesse, kann einer von euch schätzen wie schnell die da ungefähr Gefahren sind?


 
Sagt er doch zum Schluß. 9:18 min. Auf jeden Fall, langsamer als die Runde davor ;o)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Dezember 2013)

Das wird mein neues Auto:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vp6P8LqVkYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Noch über ein Jahr warten. Ich hoffe nur, dass es den Wagen auch mit zwei Türen geben wird.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2013)

Mir gefällt der Honda garnicht. Die Leistung ist OK und das Ding wird sicher voll der Burner. Aber die Optik ist echt übel. Hoffentlich machen die da noch was.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Dezember 2013)

Für meinen Geschmack genau die richtige Optik! Ich hätte den am besten genau so wie im Video. Für mich muss gar nichts mehr geändert werden, außer Türen eben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2013)

Mit nem Frontkratzer kann man sich doch überhaubt nicht drehen, den bekommt man noch aus 90° Driftwinkel zurück. Vollgas, gegenlenken und ESP aus.


----------



## bludi007 (21. Dezember 2013)

Die Optik is ja grausam.
Der Civic wurde aber ab der 8. Generation meiner Meinung nach, eh echt total versaut.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Dezember 2013)

Geistert da auch schon ein Preis durch die Gerüchteküche?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Dezember 2013)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Die Optik is ja grausam.
> Der Civic wurde aber ab der 8. Generation meiner Meinung nach, eh echt total versaut.


 
Das war klar. Für den deutschen Normbürger ist etwas nur dann schön, wenn es nach irgendeiner Norm geschtaltet ist: Langweilig, spießig, konservativ, nichtsausdruckend, nichtssagend - so wie alle deutschen Autos auch aussehen.  





der_yappi schrieb:


> Geistert da auch schon ein Preis durch die Gerüchteküche?


 
 Habe nichts darüber gelesen. ...vermutlich irgendwo bei 35k.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2013)

In der neuen AB Sportscars steht 35 000 €.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich nicht gut geschätzt?


----------



## Zoon (21. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ach du Kacke, was Vollpfosten. Aber da sieht man mal, was ein ESP ausmacht.
> 
> Kemal fährt M3 -> Kemal im M3



Die wurden von BMW wohl ausgewählt zum Burn-In Test der ESP CPU


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2013)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht gut geschätzt?



Hast du!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die wurden von BMW wohl ausgewählt zum Burn-In Test der ESP CPU


 
Made my Day 

Edit: 
Ich finde den Honda abgrundtief hässlich. Vorne geht er noch so gerade durch, aber das Heck geht gar nicht, ist so ziemich das hässlichste Heck, das ich bislang gesehen habe.
Die ganze optische "Dynamik" geht da flöten.


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2013)

Also mir gefällt er wirklich gut. Wobei ich den EK6 und den EP3 am schönsten finde.


----------



## Lee (21. Dezember 2013)

Vor ein paar Seiten wurd hier was davon gesagt, dass es schädlich sei Gänge zu überspringen und nicht jeden Gang durchzuschalten. Ist das wahr? Wie äußert sich das? Ich überspringe immer Gänge, fahre eigentlich in der Stadt immer 1-2-4-5, 1-2-3-5, 1-3-5; anstelle 5 auch gerne mal den 6., wenn der Verkehr es erlaubt länger mehr als 50kmh zu fahren. So ab 52 laut Tacho läuft er auch im 6ten gut.
Beim runterschalten gehts dann sowieso immer mindestens 2 Gänge tiefer...


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2013)

Naja Fakt ist ja das du beim überspringen eines Ganges größere Drehzahl Unterschiede auszugleichen hast.
Das geht wie es hier schon gesagt wurde auf die Synchronringe.
Inwiefern das schädlich ist


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (22. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vorne geht er noch so gerade durch, aber das Heck geht gar nicht, ist so ziemich das hässlichste Heck, das ich bislang gesehen habe.
> Die ganze optische "Dynamik" geht da flöten.


 
 Dieser Civic druck mit seinem Design genau das aus, was in ihm (hoffentlich) drin steckt: Kompromisslose Fahrmaschine, die nicht erst getunt werden muss, um sportlich zu sein, so wie die ganzen europeischen Kack-GTIs und was es sonst noch rum fährt.

Aber wer 1er BMW fährt und solche Aussagen über andere Autos macht, ist wirklich mutig. Alle anderen Autos der Kompaktklasse sind wenigstens nur brav und langweilig, doch der 1er BMW ist wirklich aus jedem Blickwinkel hässlich, ganz besonders dieser verflüchte Bogen nach unten im Schwellerbereich. Was soll das darstellen? Und die Scheinwerferform. ...einfach nur eine Design-Panne. Sieht aus wie ein nutzloser Minikombi aus. Wenn es Autos gibt die noch hässlicher sind als 1er BMW, dann sind das Fiat Multipla, Renault Twingo und der VW NewBeetle, aber dann wird es auch schon eng. Alles mal wieder nur Geschmackssache.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2013)

Anscheinend ist der 1er gar nicht so schlecht, zumindest sagen das die Verkaufszahlen aus 

btw, den 1er gibts auch als QP. Dein Argument mit Kombi zieht nicht 

[E82] BMW 125i Coupe - Mein Dosenöffner! - 1erForum - Die 1er BMW Community


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bin mir relativ sicher das es der neue Civic ziemlich schwer haben wird dem GTI Performance davon zu ziehen...


----------



## Cleriker (22. Dezember 2013)

Und hier die dritte Meinung...
Civic ihbäh
1er    ihbäh fui.
Jeder hat eine andere Meinung und jede ist richtig. Wenn auch manchmal daneben. Untersteh dich aber, einfach alle deutschen Autos über einen Kamm zu scheren.

Mal nebenbei, was spricht überhaupt für einen Einser? Warum nicht Vierer, oder Sechser? Also warum kein Auto für Erwachsene?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei, was spricht überhaupt für einen Einser? Warum nicht Vierer, oder Sechser? Also warum kein Auto für Erwachsene?


 
Wo ist denn der 1er kein Auto für Erwachsene  ?
Gründe sind: Man beim 1er schon eine sehr große Motorenpalette, von 122PS bis 340PS (135i N54 leicht modifiziert sehr standfeste 450PS) und insgesamt ein sehr handliches Auto mit viel Fahrspaß und vielen Optionen.
Alle anderen Modelle sind dann eher auf Komfort ausgelegt und denen fehlt dieses "knackige" Fahrverhalten, außer den Modellen der M-GmbH.
Und ich brauche im Moment auch kein größeres Auto.


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir relativ sicher das es der neue Civic ziemlich schwer haben wird dem GTI Performance davon zu ziehen...



Wenn wir beim Civic Type R bleiben, der wird 320 PS bekommen. Der wird mit nem GTI den Boden wischen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Seiten wurd hier was davon gesagt, dass es schädlich sei Gänge zu überspringen und nicht jeden Gang durchzuschalten. Ist das wahr? Wie äußert sich das? Ich überspringe immer Gänge, fahre eigentlich in der Stadt immer 1-2-4-5, 1-2-3-5, 1-3-5; anstelle 5 auch gerne mal den 6., wenn der Verkehr es erlaubt länger mehr als 50kmh zu fahren. So ab 52 laut Tacho läuft er auch im 6ten gut.
> Beim runterschalten gehts dann sowieso immer mindestens 2 Gänge tiefer...


 52 im 6.? Hat der überhaubt 1000rpm? Hoffendlich ists kein Diesel, der setzt sich bei einer solchen Fahrweise extremst schnell zu.

Es muss ja ein deutlich höherer Drehzahlunterschied ausgeglichen werden, als wenn man die Gänge der Reihenfolge nach schaltet. Igendwann bekommt man die Gange nicht mehr rein und es macht unschöne Geräusche. Wenn man dann noch weiter fährt fliegen irgendwann die Gänge beim fahren immer raus, weil die Zähne der Schaltmuffen total weg sind. Nach wieviel km das der Fall ist kann man fast nicht schätzen. Ich würd sagen 20000-120000 km. Ist halt extrem abhängig vom Fahrprofil.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der 1er kein Auto für Erwachsene  ?
> Gründe sind: Man beim 1er schon eine sehr große Motorenpalette, von 122PS bis 340PS (135i N54 leicht modifiziert sehr standfeste 450PS) und insgesamt ein sehr handliches Auto mit viel Fahrspaß und vielen Optionen.
> Alle anderen Modelle sind dann eher auf Komfort ausgelegt und denen fehlt dieses "knackige" Fahrverhalten, außer den Modellen der M-GmbH.
> Und ich brauche im Moment auch kein größeres Auto.



Na das ist von der Optik ein besserer Einkaufswagen und vom Fahrgefühl eher Gokart. Ich finde die Kombination aus Komfort, Größe und Leistung am angenehmsten. Um so größer die Kiste ist desto mehr muss man acht geben und genau das mag ich. Das mit dem erwachsen ist nicht bös gemeint. Solche Autos (Karts) bieten für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Herausforderung, weshalb ich sie für mich als Anfängerfahrzeuge deklariere. Mit denen kann man zweifelsohne Spaß haben und fährt auch gute Zeiten, aber geil ist mMn was anderes.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit nem Frontkratzer kann man sich doch überhaubt nicht drehen, den bekommt man noch aus 90° Driftwinkel zurück. Vollgas, gegenlenken und ESP aus.


 Das klappt vieleicht wenn du vorn ein sperrdifferenzial hast, sonst aber nicht. 
Z.b. mein passat, der hat ASR als anfahrhilfe was bei dem system wiederum heißt, das das durchdrehende rad mittels bremseingriff ausgebremst wird. (hat also nur ein normales differential)
Schalte ich ESP aus, ist auch das ASR mit aus und somit müßte mich bei einem drift ein einziges rad, und dann auch noch das mit dem geringsten grip, aus der kurve/drift ziehen. Das wird unmöglich klappen. 
Mit sperrdifferential (z.b. opel hat sowas glaub ich, bei aktuellen VW`s weiß ich es nicht) hast du vorn 2 räder die gleichmäßig treiben und dich so auch aus der kurve/drift holen können. Aber wieso erklär ich dir das?
Das ASR und das etwas zu nervöse heck sind übrigens das einzige was mich an meinem auto stört. Vor allem, wie zum henker kann man auf die total beklopte idee kommen, durchdrehende räder mittels bremseingriff auszubremsen anstatt eine differentialsperre (notfalls elektronisch) einzubauen? Ich versteh es nicht...


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> . Vor allem, wie zum henker kann man auf die total beklopte idee kommen, durchdrehende räder mittels bremseingriff auszubremsen anstatt eine differentialsperre (notfalls elektronisch) einzubauen? Ich versteh es nicht...


 
Vielleicht, weil man gerne Bremsscheiben und Bremsklötze verkauft.


----------



## 1821984 (22. Dezember 2013)

Weils VW ist und VW nunmal an Sicherheit im Fahrverhalten nicht spart Aßerdem ist es günstiger und einfacher im vorhandenen System zu integrieren denn wie wir alle wissen
geht eine Gewinnsteigerung nur noch mit Kostensenkung durch.

Hat einer von euch schon mal den Werbespot von Daimler gesehen mit den Hühnern. Wie kommt man auf sowas
Mercedes-Benz TV-Spot "Chicken" - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Werbung ist wirklich lustig.


----------



## McZonk (22. Dezember 2013)

Dazu fällt mir spontan die Video-Antwort für England ein:

"Neues vom Huhn" setzt fast noch einen drauf: Neues vom Huhn - YouTube


----------



## Lee (22. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 52 im 6.? Hat der überhaubt 1000rpm? Hoffendlich ists kein Diesel, der setzt sich bei einer solchen Fahrweise extremst schnell zu.  Es muss ja ein deutlich höherer Drehzahlunterschied ausgeglichen werden, als wenn man die Gänge der Reihenfolge nach schaltet. Igendwann bekommt man die Gange nicht mehr rein und es macht unschöne Geräusche. Wenn man dann noch weiter fährt fliegen irgendwann die Gänge beim fahren immer raus, weil die Zähne der Schaltmuffen total weg sind. Nach wieviel km das der Fall ist kann man fast nicht schätzen. Ich würd sagen 20000-120000 km. Ist halt extrem abhängig vom Fahrprofil.


 Hab im 6. bei der Geschwindigkeit so 1200 rpm, ist ein Saugbenziner. Ich hab halt echt keine Lust jedes mal fünf Gänge durchzuschalten wenn ich in der Stadt von ner Ampel starte. Unterm 5. fahr ich die normale Stadtgeschwindigkeit nur bei kaltem Motor...
Den 6. nutz ich da nur wenn ich weiß, dass ich längere Zeit weder bremsen noch beschleunigen werde.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil man gerne Bremsscheiben und Bremsklötze verkauft.


 Naja, 60000 km für klötzer und 120000 km für scheiben halte ich bei einem 2001er fahrzeug für i.o. 


1821984 schrieb:


> Weils VW ist und VW nunmal an Sicherheit im Fahrverhalten nicht spart


 ESP ist ja verbaut und es ist irgendwie auch besser so, da einem die möglichkeiten sich selbst zu retten ja genommen wurden.


> Außerdem ist es günstiger und einfacher im vorhandenen System zu integrieren denn wie wir alle wissen
> geht eine Gewinnsteigerung nur noch mit Kostensenkung durch.


 Das  ist aber auch der grund, warum CR-motoren verbaut werden, vor allem bei  größeren motoren.  Je größer der ist, um so billiger wird es dank CR....


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich schalte in der Stadt 1. - 5. oder sogar 1. - 6.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja, 60000 km für klötzer und 120000 km für scheiben halte ich bei einem 2001er fahrzeug für i.o.
> 
> .



Bei normaler Fahrweise ist das ja auch ok. Aber mach mal nen Trackday mit nem Scirocco oder Golf GTI. Die Autos erkennst du immer an dem schönen Bremsengeruch.


----------



## v4nity (22. Dezember 2013)

Mercedes CLA <3


----------



## Zoon (22. Dezember 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Seiten wurd hier was davon gesagt, dass  es schädlich sei Gänge zu überspringen und nicht jeden Gang  durchzuschalten. Ist das wahr? Wie äußert sich das? Ich überspringe  immer Gänge, fahre eigentlich in der Stadt immer 1-2-4-5, 1-2-3-5,  1-3-5; anstelle 5 auch gerne mal den 6., wenn der Verkehr es erlaubt  länger mehr als 50kmh zu fahren. So ab 52 laut Tacho läuft er auch im  6ten gut.
> Beim runterschalten gehts dann sowieso immer mindestens 2 Gänge tiefer...



Beim  Hochschalten meiner Meinung nicht schädlich während des Schaltvorgangs  fällt die Motordrehzahl eh wieder und da hat die Synch nicht so viel zu  tun. Mach ich in der Regel auch z.B. 70er Zone ziehe den Wagen im 3 Gang  hoch auf 70 dann den 5.rein und fertig. Andersrum runterschalten, da  ist es sogar durchaus zweckmäßig beim Überspringen von einem Gang mit  Zwischengas die Drehzahl etwas anzugleichen weil das geht durchaus auf  die Synch wenn man die Gänge ohne Zwischengas so "reinknallt".



watercooled schrieb:


> Also  ich bin mir relativ sicher das es der neue Civic ziemlich schwer haben  wird dem GTI Performance davon zu ziehen...


 
Naja warten  wir es ab. Mir gefällt das UFO auch nicht aber wenn Japaner eine Aufgabe  anpacken machen sie es auch mit Ernst. In den Sinne passt auch die  Krawalloptik wieder - halt ein echter Type R analog wie WRX oder Evo.  Siehe GTR vs. 911 Turbo. Der Honda hat +- 300 PS ich tippe den Mal auf  Nordschleifenzeit zwischen 8:05 und 8:10 der GTI PP hate ne 8:29 was ja  in dem Sinne auch schon gut ist - der Golf 6 R hatte ne 8.32 (alles  Sport auto Zeiten)



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei,  was spricht überhaupt für einen Einser? Warum nicht Vierer, oder  Sechser? Also warum kein Auto für Erwachsene?



1er für  mich (im Falle Coupe) für mich das was BMW ausmacht kompakt knackig und  heckgetrieben. 3er oder gar 5er sind für mich schon zu große  Dickschiffe. Der Optische Malus wird auch bald ausgeglichen beim  nächsten LCI bekommt der 1er die Front vom 2er


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2013)

Aaachso, hatte noch keinen Bericht gelesen und hätte die Leistung aufgrund der Aufladung jetzt etwas stärker als beim Vorgänger geschätzt.
Also vielleicht 230-250PS statt 201.
Dann wird der GTI in der Tat nicht mehr mithalten können.
Und das "UFO" gefällt mir sehr wohl


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2013)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der Honda hat +- 300 PS ich tippe den Mal auf  Nordschleifenzeit zwischen 8:05 und 8:10 der GTI PP hate ne 8:29 was ja  in dem Sinne auch schon gut ist - der Golf 6 R hatte ne 8.32 (alles  Sport auto Zeiten)


 
Der Honda wird 320 PS haben, etwas leichter sein als ein GTI und unabgeriegelte 270 km/h laufen. Der aktuelle Klassenrekord liegt (laut Honda) bei 8:07. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, welches Auto das sein soll und auf welche Klasse sie sich beziehen. Für GTI, Megane, Astra OPC, Focus ST ist das Auto ja dann ne Nummer zu leistungsstark. 

Ich sehe da eher den neuen Ford Focus RS im Focus. 


EDIT: Grad ma die Spocht Auto Zeiten durchgeschaut. Ne 8:07 gibts auf der Nordschleife nicht. Das würde zwischen Audi TT RS (8:09) und Porsche Gayman S (8:05) liegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das klappt vieleicht wenn du vorn ein sperrdifferenzial hast, sonst aber nicht.
> Z.b. mein passat, der hat ASR als anfahrhilfe was bei dem system wiederum heißt, das das durchdrehende rad mittels bremseingriff ausgebremst wird. (hat also nur ein normales differential)
> Schalte ich ESP aus, ist auch das ASR mit aus und somit müßte mich bei einem drift ein einziges rad, und dann auch noch das mit dem geringsten grip, aus der kurve/drift ziehen. Das wird unmöglich klappen.
> Mit sperrdifferential (z.b. opel hat sowas glaub ich, bei aktuellen VW`s weiß ich es nicht) hast du vorn 2 räder die gleichmäßig treiben und dich so auch aus der kurve/drift holen können. Aber wieso erklär ich dir das?
> Das ASR und das etwas zu nervöse heck sind übrigens das einzige was mich an meinem auto stört. Vor allem, wie zum henker kann man auf die total beklopte idee kommen, durchdrehende räder mittels bremseingriff auszubremsen anstatt eine differentialsperre (notfalls elektronisch) einzubauen? Ich versteh es nicht...


 Naja auch ohne Sperrdiff kann man nen Frontkratzer ziehmlich gut zurückholen. Beim Drift im Schnee sind die Räder ja nicht so extrem unterschiedlich belastet, dass das kurveninnere quasi frei dreht. Das ESP muss deswegen aus, weil es sonst beim Drift die Motorleistung komplett wegnimmt und man das Auto nicht durch Gasgeben zurück bekomt.
Die machen das deswegen, weil ASR bei einem Auto mit ESP genau 5 cent mehr kostet. Man braucht nur andere Software drauf machen und schon hat man ASR. Nen Sperrdiff kostest ja richtig Geld.




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei  normaler Fahrweise ist das ja auch ok. Aber mach mal nen Trackday mit  nem Scirocco oder Golf GTI. Die Autos erkennst du immer an dem schönen  Bremsengeruch.


Man fährt auch nicht mit Serienklötzen auf nem Trackday. Dafür sind die nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man fährt auch nicht mit Serienklötzen auf nem Trackday. Dafür sind die nicht ausgelegt.


 
Ändert ja nix dran, dass "Elektronische Untersteuerkontrollen" mehr aufs Material gehen, als ein mechanisches Diff.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2013)

Das ist wohl wahr. Deswegen ist der alte XDrive von BMW ja auch unbrauchbar gewesen, weil der soviel Bremseingriffe hatte das einem die Bremsanlage bei flotter Fahrweise im Schnee überhitzt ist.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2013)

Scholle? Spocht Auto? 
Wenn ich das so vor mich hinspreche dann hab ich direkt Sabine Schmitz vor Augen


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Dezember 2013)

@Scholle, soweit ich weiß gibt es eine Klasse bis 250 PS. Und in dieser Klasse hat der kommende Alfa Romeo 4C letztens einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt. In 8:04 Minuten hat er die Nordschleife umrundet. 
Audi TT RS 8:09 (340PS)
Porsche Cayman S 8:05 (315PS)


----------



## Zoon (22. Dezember 2013)

Nun gut der 4C ist auch Mittelmotorsportler, der wiegt voll nur knappe 1000 kg. da machts auch nichts dass der Motor nur 1850cccm hat (+ Turbo) . Den Honda habe ich schon eher im direkten Konkurrenzumfeld einsortiert Focus RS, Megane Cup, Astra OPC. Die Zeit vom 4C wurde auch vom gewissen Horst von Saurma gefahren. 

und richtig abgestimmt sind heutige Autos selbst bei Profifahren mit Fahrhilfen schneller: Ferrari 458 Speciale, Porsche GT3 die Systeme regeln richtig feinfühlig und im Sportmodus hat man genug Freiheiten und beim neuen M3/M4 wirds auch so sein ob man will oder nicht.


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Runde. Der Typ ist einfach unglaublich. Schöner Nebel, da oben! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qM9hv6nmAo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Auspuffgeboller wärmt mir echt das Herz. Auch wenns ein YT Video ist. In echt ist das noch viel besser!


----------



## roadgecko (23. Dezember 2013)

Heute gabs mal einen spontanen Schnappschuss. Die Farbe ist einfach lecker


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn das für ein Auto? In Tapatalk sieht mans nicht.
Vom Sound her aber irgendein 2L 4 Zyl. Turbo?


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Heute gabs mal einen spontanen Schnappschuss. Die Farbe ist einfach lecker


 
Ja, lecker! 





watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Auto? In Tapatalk sieht mans nicht.
> Vom Sound her aber irgendein 2L 4 Zyl. Turbo?



Meinst du das Video von mir?


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2013)

Ja das von dir. Der Focus auf dem Bild hat ja keinen Sound


----------



## roadgecko (23. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja das von dir. Der Focus auf dem Bild hat ja keinen Sound


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fiesta nicht Focus


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2013)

Meinetwegen ich habs nicht groß angesehen 

Edit: Sieht aber gut aus das Dingen.


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2013)

Du siehst in Tapatalk kein Bild, hörst aber den Sound und kannst nicht auf einen YT-Videolink klicken? Was ist denn das für ne Kacke? Du siehst noch nicht mal die Videobeschreibung "Megane 3RS..."? Wirklich nicht? Is ja noch schlimmer als die Standard-Foren-App... 


Fiesta, übrigens.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2013)

Wofür braucht man ne App fürs Forum? Einfach den normalen Browser nehmen und die Desktop Seite angucken, dann klappts auch mit dem Bild.


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2013)

Nenenene das versteht ihr jetzt falsch 

Das Bild sehe ich sehr wohl. Habe es aber wie gesagt nicht in groß angesehen da ich mich auf das Video bezog. Deshalb habe ich aufs falsche Auto getippt.

In Tapatalk werden Videos direkt im Google Player abgespielt. Ohne Namen. Deshalb weiss ich nicht was es für ein Auto ist.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde die aktuelle Fiesta Generation auch als nicht ST sehr schick, die Aston Martin ähnliche Front gefällt mir wirklich sehr.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2013)

Gerade die emfinde ich für mich persönlich als no go. Einfach mal einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann nur Spielzeugmotoren verbauen... Wenn man sich schon bei einer solchen Marke bedient, dann doch bitte auch zu Recht. Wäre. Doch mal was, wenn es den Fiesta mit aufgeladenem V6 gäbe. Hinter so einer Schnauze aber einen 1,0 ecoboost zu verbauen... einfach albern! Wie gesagt, das ist meine mir eigene Meinung und es soll sich bitte niemand angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2013)

Nen 2,2 Liter Reihenfünfzylinder mit 500-600PS würde doch auch reichen. Warum immer so große Bleiklotzmotoren? Die machen das Fahrzeug total Frontlastig. Mehr Ladedruck ist besser.


----------



## roadgecko (23. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Gerade die emfinde ich für mich persönlich als no go. Einfach mal einen auf dicke Hose machen und dann nur Spielzeugmotoren verbauen... Wenn man sich schon bei einer solchen Marke bedient, dann doch bitte auch zu Recht. Wäre. Doch mal was, wenn es den Fiesta mit aufgeladenem V6 gäbe. Hinter so einer Schnauze aber einen 1,0 ecoboost zu verbauen... einfach albern! Wie gesagt, das ist meine mir eigene Meinung und es soll sich bitte niemand angegriffen fühlen.


 
1.6 EcoBoost


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2013)

Der ST geht noch. Aber es gibt ja auch den 1,0 mit 65 bis 125 PS. Die haben alle die gleiche Front, nur minimal umgestaltet. Das ist für meinen Geschmack einfach albern. Der 1,6er wäre zwar auch nichts für mich, mit seinen 182 PS ist der in seiner Klasse aber wenigstens entsprechend flott unterwegs. Da kann man sich ein protziges Auftreten ja auch erlauben.

TheBadFrag
Auch wenn man ohne viel zu basteln lange freude an dem Auto haben möchte? Ich denke da an mindestens 200tkm. Zudem spricht doch sicher nichts dagegen, auch den V& mit entsprechendem Ladedruck zu versorgen, oder? Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus. 
PS: An welchen Reihenfünfer denkst du speziell?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt ja nur "den" 2,2 Liter R5.  Und zwar den von Audi. Der geht mit Serienblock auf 900-1000PS bei 2,2 Liter. Standfest sind alle hochgezüchteten Motoren. Es kommt nur drauf an wie oft und wie lange man die Leistung abruft. Dementsprechend hoch ist der Verschleiß. Außerdem ist so ein Motor wegen dem heftigen Turbolag nicht mehr für Ottonormalfahrer.  Trotzdem fährt sich so ein Motor wesendlich geiler wegen der geringen Masse.

...der neue 2,5 Liter R5 von Audi ist bestimmt auch nicht übel. Auch die 2 Liter Motoren aus dem Evo halten 500 PS über lange Zeit stand.

z.B. RS4 oder M3 wurden ja auch versaut. Was soll in einem sportlichen Auto so ein dicker Bleiklotz V8? Das ist ein reines Statussymbol. Der M3 bekommt ja zum Glück seinen R6 zurück und ich hoffe der RS4 wieder einen V6 BiTurbo.


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2013)

Der Audi geht im Serienblock auf 1k PS? Quelle?


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Audi geht im Serienblock auf 1k PS? Quelle?



Vielleicht standfest 400 Meter! ;0)


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja sobald der Ladedruck aufbaut bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher ob der das so lange mitmacht...

Man liesst ja oft "Verstärkter Serienblock". Was ist damit eigentlich gemeint?
Ich meine werden da irgendwie Stahlstreben an den Block geschweisst oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Audi geht im Serienblock auf 1k PS? Quelle?


 Puh das mit der Quelle da muss ich nen bischen suchen... Das hab ich mal in nem Video aufgeschappt von nem Interview mit einem Mitarbeiter von Dahlbäck. Das ist nen Tuner, der sich auf diese Motoren spezialisiert hat. Da bringe ich meinen 2,2 auch hin, wenn ich mir mal einen UrQuattro restaurieren sollte.

Es werden oft auch im Block selber in den Wasserkanälen oder zwischen den Laufbuchsen Verstärkungen angebracht. Andere Kurbelwellenlagerdeckel usw... Außen einfach was dranmachen bringt es nicht, weil der Motor ja an speziellen Stellen hoch belastet wird und nicht in der Mitte auseinanderbricht. Die Motorlagerungen werden mitunter auch verstärkt um das höhere Drehmoment aufzunehmen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2013)

Und genau dafür, dass man dieses ganze Theater nicht braucht, dafür gibt es V8, V10, V12.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und genau dafür, dass man dieses ganze Theater nicht braucht, dafür gibt es V8, V10, V12.


 
Ein (stark) aufgeladener 5Zylinder ist in meinen Augen aber geiler als alle drei von dir genannten zusammen 
Außerdem ist der Motor deutlich leichter und hat kleinere Abmaße, also auch für kleine, leichte Autos gut geeignet.
Ein 5Zylinder in einem Caterham, das wäre "der Gerät"


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2013)

Für mich muss ein Auto auch immer alltagstauglich sein. Also bei jedem erdenklichen Wetter und jeder Strecke. Also z.B. Berg und Talfahrt, Regen, überfrierende Glätte und mindestens ein betrunkener Mitfahrer, auf einer Langstrecke, die du nicht kennst.

Würdest du so etwas gern mit einem Catterham machen?


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube kaum das man ein Auto mit 1000PS als Alltagstauglichkeit bezeichnen kann 

Fadbag, gabs nicht mal eine Version des S1 mit knapp 700PS? 
Stig Blomqvist meinte jedenfalls wie anfällig dieser Motor wäre da er weit über seiner Belastungsgrenze betrieben wurde...


----------



## Beam39 (24. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Für mich muss ein Auto auch immer alltagstauglich sein. Also bei jedem erdenklichen Wetter und jeder Strecke. Also z.B. Berg und Talfahrt, Regen, überfrierende Glätte und mindestens ein betrunkener Mitfahrer, auf einer Langstrecke, die du nicht kennst.
> 
> Würdest du so etwas gern mit einem Catterham machen?


 
Wenn jeder diese Ansicht teilen würde, würden wir heute alle Trabant fahren.

Solche Autos sind einfach reine Spaßgefährte, abseits davon gehts da viel mehr um die Technik und Kraft, an den Dingern soll und muss nichts alltagstauglich sein.. Gerade das zeichnet sie doch aus 

Keiner brauch nen aufgeblasenen Audi 80 mit 1000ps der nen Bugatti verseilt, aber es ist halt einfach geil, ganz einfach. Es gibt Menschen die geben für Modelflugzeuge zehntausende Euros aus, für mich totaler Bullshit da in meinen Augen das Geld besser aufgehoben wäre, hätte man damit nen Auto hochgejagt.

Nen Caterham soll genauso wenig alltagstauglich sein, mit dem Teil soll man Spaß haben und die Sau rauslassen, eben dafür gibts solche Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2013)

Hier hat bisher aber niemand was davon gesagt, dass es um Spaßgefährte geht, sondern nur, warum man solche großen Motoren auch braucht. Und zwar dafür, immer und nicht nur bei passenden Bedingungen, viel Leistung und Komfort bereit zu stellen.


----------



## Zoon (24. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein 5Zylinder in einem Caterham, das wäre "der Gerät"



Der neue Donkervoort RS, der Audi 2.5er TFSI aus dem RS3 in nem unter 1000 kg Roadster 


Zum Thema Dahlbäck, die habens schon drauf - hab noch deren ganze Videos, der Golf 4 mit 1000 PS ist schon cool. 4WD Burnout leicht gemacht


----------



## killer196 (24. Dezember 2013)

Der gerät ist für mich die dicke weineck cobra. <1000kg. Dazu ein 16 liter v8 bigblock mit über 2500 ps. Das ist wahrlich ein spassgerät.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (24. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das man ein Auto mit 1000PS als Alltagstauglichkeit bezeichnen kann   Fadbag, gabs nicht mal eine Version des S1 mit knapp 700PS? Stig Blomqvist meinte jedenfalls wie anfällig dieser Motor wäre da er weit über seiner Belastungsgrenze betrieben wurde...


  Man sollte bedenken das sich seit den 80'ern viel in Sachen Material, Metalllegierungen und Fertigungstoleranzen geschehen ist. Ich will damit sagen, das man heut zu Tage sicher einen stabilen 700 Ps R5 Turbo bauen kann.


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nen Caterham soll genauso wenig alltagstauglich sein, mit dem Teil soll man Spaß haben und die Sau rauslassen, eben dafür gibts solche Fahrzeuge.



Ich hätte lieber nen 180 PS Caterham als nen 1000 PS Dragster. 

Man muss sich doch nur mal die Ford GTs, Corvettes und Vipers von Hennessy und Lingenfelter anschauen. 1000 PS. Standfest für 2x die Landebahn von nem Flugplatz rauf und runter. Dann ist die Kupplung verraucht, oder sonst was im Eimer. Mag am Tuner liegen. Aber ich schätze, nach ein paar Runden Highspeed in Nardo mit nem 9ff wird der auch erst mal zur Revision müssen.

Übrigens die oben genannte Cobra von Weineck, die hat bei Grip die Ausfahrt nicht überstanden. Selbst wenn der Motor auf 1000 PS standhaft ausgelegt ist, der Rest vom Auto ist es halt nicht. Und das verschleißt dann entsprechend schnell.


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2013)

Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken das sich seit den 80'ern viel in Sachen Material, Metalllegierungen und Fertigungstoleranzen geschehen ist. Ich will damit sagen, das man heut zu Tage sicher einen stabilen 700 Ps R5 Turbo bauen kann.


 
Dennoch bleibt es halt ein 30 Jahre alter Block.
Was sich da getan hat ist ja egal - der Block ist und bleibt ein nicht weiterwachsendes Stück Stahl


----------



## ErbsenPommes (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub es geht um einen R5 Turbo Block den man heutzutage entwickeln und herstellen würde und nicht um einen Audi R5 aus den 80'ern. Im nächsten RS3 werden wir ja sehen was so alles gehen wird. Der wird ja wahrscheinlich wie zuvor auch einen 2,5l R5 Turbo bekommen.
Ich schätze mal um die knapp 400 PS Serie, der A45 AMG hat ja schon 360PS und die wollen sie bestimmt überbieten


----------



## Beam39 (24. Dezember 2013)

Was sollen eigentlich diese ganzen lustigen aufkleber die sich diese Gti-Tuning-Fraktion an die Heckscheibe klebt? Hat das irgendeine Bedeutung? Nen neuer "Trend"? Oder wieso verunstaltet man sein Fahrzeug mit solchen überflüssigen Aufklebern?


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2013)

Welche meinst du denn? Zur Zeit haben ziemlich viele den STR Bäpper drauf.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was sollen eigentlich diese ganzen lustigen aufkleber die sich diese Gti-Tuning-Fraktion an die Heckscheibe klebt? Hat das irgendeine Bedeutung? Nen neuer "Trend"? Oder wieso verunstaltet man sein Fahrzeug mit solchen überflüssigen Aufklebern?


 
Jeder Aufkleber hat eine Bedeutung  Zumindestens meine 7 Stück auf der Heckscheibe.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Welche meinst du denn? Zur Zeit haben ziemlich viele den STR Bäpper drauf.


 
So komische Fratzen und irgendwelche Handzeichen..


----------



## Re4dt (24. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> So komische Fratzen und irgendwelche Handzeichen..


 
Meinst du den Shocker Hand vll? http://ticker.mercedes-benz-passion.com/wp-content/Kopie-Abbildung-2.jpg 

Bin letzten Samstag mal nach Frankreich (Veckring) gefahren rund 330km mit dem BMW 114i BJ 2013. Ich habe zwar jetzt nicht gerade ein Beschleunigungswunder erwartet, aber war selten so enttäuscht von BMW. Nichts mit Freude am Fahren....


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2013)

Also Domo Kun hab ich auch aufm Auto 
Du meinst wahrscheinlich das Wakaba.


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den Aufkleber vom Autohaus drauf. Sonst nix. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Jeder Aufkleber hat eine Bedeutung  Zumindestens meine 7 Stück auf der Heckscheibe.



7 Stück? Und was alles?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch einen auf der Heckscheibe. Ist immer ganz lustig anzusehen, wie manche Leute die Wörter einfach nicht zusammenbekommen 
7 Stück wären mir aber zu viel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (24. Dezember 2013)

Hehe gefällt mir


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab noch die Nordschleife hier rumliegen. Aber irgendwie mag ich mir die nicht aufs Auto kleben.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (24. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibt es halt ein 30 Jahre alter Block. Was sich da getan hat ist ja egal - der Block ist und bleibt ein nicht weiterwachsendes Stück Stahl



Na dann schau dir mal an, was z. B. die Jungs aus Norwegen aus so einen 30 Jahre altem Stück Stahl raus pressen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen auf der Heckscheibe. Ist immer ganz lustig anzusehen, wie manche Leute die Wörter einfach nicht zusammenbekommen


Bei Adrenalin fehlt ein Buchstabe, den Rest kann man doch gut lesen


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bei Adrenalin fehlt ein Buchstabe, den Rest kann man doch gut lesen



Da steht doch Admin, oder


----------



## Zoon (24. Dezember 2013)

"Admin" + 1 

Hab auch noch nen Nordschleifenaufkleber. Kommt aber nicht aufs Auto rauf weil das Auto noch nie in echt auf der Strecke war  - und wenn gibts dafür bessere - und Kohle fürn Tracktool als 2tWagen ist leider nicht über


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch nur mal die Ford GTs, Corvettes und Vipers von Hennessy und Lingenfelter anschauen. 1000 PS. Standfest für 2x die Landebahn von nem Flugplatz rauf und runter. Dann ist die Kupplung verraucht, oder sonst was im Eimer. Mag am Tuner liegen. Aber ich schätze, nach ein paar Runden Highspeed in Nardo mit nem 9ff wird der auch erst mal zur Revision müssen.


 9ff gibt 50000 km Garantie auf ihre Motoren! Ich glaube kaum, dass die so oft überholt werden müssen.


...bei mir klebt auch nur die Nordschleife und ein kleiner DSK Aufkleber hinten drauf. Die Nordschleife hab ich ohne den blöden Schriftzug draufgemacht und es haben schon ein paar gefragt, was das für eine Insel ist. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Da steht doch Admin, oder


 Mein erster Gedanke!


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 9ff gibt 50000 km Garantie auf ihre Motoren! Ich glaube kaum, dass die so oft überholt werden müssen.



Renault gibt auch zig Tausend Kilometer Garantie auf die Technik. Sagt ja aber nix über die Inspektionsintervalle aus.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (24. Dezember 2013)

Will mir im neuen jahr nen kuga kaufen 3000 km Vorführwagen titanium Ausstattung für 24k Sommer und winterreifen gibt's dazu sony radio ist bei  was meint ihr ist das nen gutes Angebot?


----------



## Beam39 (24. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Meinst du den Shocker Hand vll? http://ticker.mercedes-benz-passion.com/wp-content/Kopie-Abbildung-2.jpg
> 
> Bin letzten Samstag mal nach Frankreich (Veckring) gefahren rund 330km mit dem BMW 114i BJ 2013. Ich habe zwar jetzt nicht gerade ein Beschleunigungswunder erwartet, aber war selten so enttäuscht von BMW. Nichts mit Freude am Fahren....


 
Genau.. Als Mittelfinger und halt so komische Smileys. Was soll das? Also woher kommt das?


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2013)

Kommt vieles aus Japan und wird halt auch von der VW Szene genutzt/missbraucht.
Die genaueren Bedeutungen kannst du teils sogar auf Wikipedia nachlesen.

Two in the Pink - One in the Stink


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 7 Stück? Und was alles?


 
Ok es sind doch "nur" fünf.

Auf der Heckscheibe: 
Made in japan - perfected by me 
built not bought 
eat, sleep, jdm 
domu kun 
shocker 

Denke ich ist alles ziemlich selbsterklärend.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ok es sind doch "nur" fünf.
> 
> Auf der Heckscheibe:
> Made in japan - perfected by me
> ...



Die letzten drei sagen mir nichts...


----------



## Zoon (25. Dezember 2013)

Zum Shocker

Shocker Hand! | Auto.At


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2013)

Müssen sie im Grunde ja auch nichts, hat jeweils mit der Tuning-Szene in Japan bzw rund um japanische Fahrzeuge zu tun. Leute die sich damit beschäftigen wissen es in der Regel.


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2013)

Man siehts aber wie gesagt auch oft auf nicht Japanischen Hobeln. Das sind dann die Leute die das von Riverna erwähnte eben nicht wissen.

Der Knaller war neulich nen Opel Tigra mit nem Rising Sun Aufkleber auf der Heckscheibe


----------



## Beam39 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab kürzlich nen Smart gesehen mit der Aufschrift "S-Klasse Rettungskapsel" musste ziemlich schmunzeln.  Ein Bekannter hat auf seinem 335i hinten "Jage nicht was du nicht töten kannst" kleben, bei 460ps in soner 3er Limo die optisch standard aussieht, darf man sich sowas auch erlauben


----------



## watercooled (25. Dezember 2013)

Hehe das mit der Rettungskapsel habe ich auch schon paar mal gelesen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2013)

Der Aufkleber ist auch nicht schlecht 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l9ch87g4asax8aq/IMG_2177.jpg


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Leute die sich damit beschäftigen wissen es in der Regel.


 
Sollte man hoffen. Übrigens, du hattest doch auch noch die NOS auf der Karre.


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab kürzlich nen Smart gesehen mit der Aufschrift "S-Klasse Rettungskapsel" musste ziemlich schmunzeln.  Ein Bekannter hat auf seinem 335i hinten "Jage nicht was du nicht töten kannst" kleben, bei 460ps in soner 3er Limo die optisch standard aussieht, darf man sich sowas auch erlauben



Ich persönlich finde so einen Spruch eigentlich eher dämlich als "erlaubt"... aber das liegt denke ich mal im Auge des Betrachters. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sollte man hoffen. Übrigens, du hattest doch auch noch die NOS auf der Karre.


 
Ich habe auf der Frontscheibe einen, auf den beiden Dreiecksscheiben jeweils noch einen und den von dir angesprochenen NOS aus der Heckklappe. Gibt sicherlich Leute denen wäre es deutlich zuviel, ich kann dafür nichts mit irgendwelchen Sprüchen auf der Heckscheibe nix anfangen oder auf diese "Einkaufszettel" an der Tür. Wenn ich das bei mir machen würde, wäre die ganze Seite mit Herstellernamen zugeballert. Finde ich irgendwie ziemlich sinnfrei das ganze. 

Solange die Aufkleber zum Auto passen ist das in meinen Augen auch ganz schön. Gibt da auch andere Beispiele wie ziemlich seriennahe Polos mit irgendwelchen Brembo, Bastuck und Nos (nicht Nordschleife) Aufkleber... da kann ich den Kopf nur schütteln.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gibt sicherlich Leute denen wäre es deutlich zuviel,


 
Ja. Ich mag garnix aufem Auto... Muss aber jeder wissen. Ich fahr nur den Aufkleber vom Autohaus spazieren. Aber auch nur, weil ich was damit zutun hab. Sonst hätte ich ihn schon längst entfernt.


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde z.B. niemals Reklame für meine Firma oder mein Autohaus machen. So unterschiedlich sind da die Geschmäcker


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde z.B. niemals Reklame für meine Firma oder mein Autohaus machen. So unterschiedlich sind da die Geschmäcker


 
Die Firma gehört uns aber. Insofern macht die Reklame schon Sinn.


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2013)

Würde ich trotzdem nicht machen, darauf wollte ich hinaus.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2013)

Schon kapiert.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber ist auch nicht schlecht
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l9ch87g4asax8aq/IMG_2177.jpg


 
Spitze!


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Erfüllt sowas den Tatbestand der Nötigung?


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2013)

Nö...


----------



## keinnick (26. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber ist auch nicht schlecht
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l9ch87g4asax8aq/IMG_2177.jpg



Eigentlich lustig. Wird nur peinlich wenn Dir ne Karre mit richtig Dampf unter der Haube dann Platz macht und Dich auf der Überholspur verhungern lässt.


----------



## dekay55 (26. Dezember 2013)

So aufkleber find ich allesamt laecherlich, gut wers brauch okay. Den einzigen Schriftzug für den Vordermann den ich wirklich genial find, ist der Turbo schriftzug vom BMW 02 Turbo, zumal er von BMW auf Wunsch drauf gemacht wurde und das damals ne riesen diskussion ausgelöst hat. 
Jetz werden viele wohl die nase rümpfen weil ich mal wieder mit Oldtimern ankomm, trotzdem ist die kiste einfach wunderschön in meinen Augen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> So aufkleber find ich allesamt laecherlich, gut wers brauch okay. Den einzigen Schriftzug für den Vordermann den ich wirklich genial find, ist der Turbo schriftzug vom BMW 02 Turbo, zumal er von BMW auf Wunsch drauf gemacht wurde und das damals ne riesen diskussion ausgelöst hat.
> Jetz werden viele wohl die nase rümpfen weil ich mal wieder mit Oldtimern ankomm, trotzdem ist die kiste einfach wunderschön in meinen Augen
> 
> 
> ...


 Eins der geilsten Autos, die jemals produziert wurden! Wenn die heuzutage nicht so verdammt teuer wären... Das ist noch ein echter Oldschool Turbo!


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> So aufkleber find ich allesamt laecherlich, gut wers brauch okay.


 
Was hat das bitte schön mit brauchen zu tun? Es gibt Leute die finden sowas halt einfach schön und mir persönlich ist es total egal wer es lächerlich findet oder nicht.


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie alle Autoaufkleber extrem affig und peinlich. Und wenn mir so einer zu dicht auffahren würde, gäbs direkt Anzeige. Da ist man doch direkt am Überlegen, ob sich fürs Filmen von so Dösbaddel nicht ne zweite Dashcam lohnt, die auch nach hinten filmt. Nur eine im Auto reicht ja heute anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## dekay55 (26. Dezember 2013)

@Badfrag das ist DER Oldschool Turbo, schlieslich das erste deutsche Auto mit serienmaessigen Turbo. 

@Riverna ich meine jetz explizit solche Sprüche, und das hat sehr viel mit brauchen und Profilieren zu tun, aber das sprengt jetz den rahmen um das Psychologisch zu erklaeren, warum manche sowas brauchen. Das ist genauso wie mit dem Auto selbst. 
Was so komische zeichen und co angeht, gut das ist in der tat geschmackssache, wobei auch da wieder ein bisl profilieren drinne steckt.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Was so komische zeichen und co angeht, gut das ist in der tat geschmackssache, wobei auch da wieder ein bisl profilieren drinne steckt.


 
Dann könnte man deine Anmeldung hier im Forum ebenfalls als Profilierung sehen, man kann alles so auslegen das es nach Profilierung aussieht. Mir würde es nicht schlechter oder besser gehen wenn ich mehr oder weniger Aufkleber auf dem Auto hätte als jetzt. Ich mache es weil es MIR gefällt, dass hat mit profilieren nichts zu tun. Genau so könnte man Schollen_Satt seine Signatur als profilierung auslegen, mir persönlich ist aber total wurst was er in die Signatur schreibt und was nicht.


----------



## Zoon (26. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Erfüllt sowas den Tatbestand der Nötigung?


 
Wenn der Vordermann kein Englisch kann nicht 

Bei mir würde nur der "Auto + Turbo = " rankommen, aber erst wenn der bei EDS war für Phase 2


----------



## dekay55 (26. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich profilieren wir uns immer und überall, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Sei es durchs aussehen, durch Schmuck, durch Einkaufen gehen, gegenstaende oder sprüche. Nur die beweggründe sind nicht immer die gleichen.  Aber wenn dir das eigentlich so egal ist, warum steigst du dann grad so auf mein Text ein ? Der war ja nichtmal Böse gemeint.


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Genau so könnte man Schollen_Satt seine Signatur als profilierung auslegen, mir persönlich ist aber total wurst was er in die Signatur schreibt und was nicht.


 
Und siehe da, du hast den Sinn dahinter verstanden. Wenn es jeder Hinz und Kunz sollte lesen können, hätte ich es gleich direkt in Deutsch geschrieben!


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2013)

Mich interessiert nicht, was andere Leute über mein Auto denken. Im Moment rasselt das Sieb im Mittelschalldämpfer ganz gewaltig bei niedriger Teillast und Leerlauf. Da es aber keine technischen Auswirkungen auf irgendwas hat und man es im Innenraum nur hört, wenn man drauf achtet, ist mir das vollkommen Banane. Wenn das Jemand stört, oder er uncool findet, dann soll er mir einen neuen MSD kaufen. Kleine Karte mit Telefonnummer an der Scheibe hinlassen und ich rufe wegen der Übergabe von meinem neuen kostenlosen MSD zurück. Das gleiche finde ich gilt für Aufkleber. Jeder macht das drauf, was ihm gefällt.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Natürlich profilieren wir uns immer und überall, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Sei es durchs aussehen, durch Schmuck, durch Einkaufen gehen, gegenstaende oder sprüche. Nur die beweggründe sind nicht immer die gleichen.  Aber wenn dir das eigentlich so egal ist, warum steigst du dann grad so auf mein Text ein ? Der war ja nichtmal Böse gemeint.


 
Ich steigere mich da nicht rein, finde es ehrlich gesagt nur absoluter Blödsinn den du schreibst. Und wollte dir dies mitteilen.


----------



## computertod (26. Dezember 2013)

mein neuer: Mercedes 190E 2.0 mit 118PS
ist bj 88, hat 217k gelaufen, ist aus 2. Hand und, bis auf die Wagenheberaufnahmen, Rostfrei 

mehr Bilder gibts sobald ich ihn zuhause hab


----------



## watercooled (26. Dezember 2013)

Auauaau Baby Benz. Schick Schick!  Ich find der Cosworth ist ein Traum...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2013)

Hey daneben steht ja nen 203 Taxi! Das sieht man aber extrem selten!


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden, wieso "move right" nun mehr oder weniger prollig sein soll als "turbo 2002".

Wenn es "move right" zum Ausklappen geben würde, hätte ich den Spruch auch dran.
Manche verstehen ja weder Lichthupe noch sonstige Aufforderungen, die linke Spur endlich mal frei zu machen.
(Die würden aber wahrscheinlich auch zu beschäftigt sein, um den Spruch zu lesen.)

Manchmal hab ich aber eben auch Lust zum Cruisen und dann sieht der Spruch lächerlich aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mal 2 Videos von der veränderten AGA am Z4 gemacht. Ziemlich extrem der Unterschied zwischen kalter und warmer AGA. 
In echt ist das noch extremer, warm ist die AGA schön basslastig, kommt im Video leider nicht rüber.
Z4 2.5i Straight Pipes - YouTube
Z4 2.5i Straight Pipes - YouTube


----------



## Beam39 (26. Dezember 2013)

Jungs, es sind nur Aufkleber, sowas kann man mögen oder nicht. Leute deswegen gleich als Prolle oder sonstwas abstempeln macht man nicht. 

Ich find sowas witzig und viele die sich das raufkleben wollen vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr bewirken..  Ich hab mal nen 911er mit dem Kleber "Hauptschule 76" gelesen oder nen alten Punto mit "Alt aber bezahlt", ich find das alles unterhaltsam und sehe darin überhaupt nichts verwerfliches, also keep cool.

@King

Hört sich nice an  Weil du schreibst "Straight Pipes" hast du da jetzt alles ausgeräumt? Was das basslastige angeht. Meine Freundin hat unter ihrem Z4 ne Bastuck und die is extrem basslastig im unteren Drezahlbereich, was dann stellenweise echt nervtötend ist, zudem klingts obenrum nicht so schön rotzig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King
> 
> Hört sich nice an  Weil du schreibst "Straight Pipes" hast du da jetzt alles ausgeräumt? Was das basslastige angeht. Meine Freundin hat unter ihrem Z4 ne Bastuck und die is extrem basslastig im unteren Drezahlbereich, was dann stellenweise echt nervtötend ist, zudem klingts obenrum nicht so schön rotzig.



Fast alles 
Im VSD sind Rohre eingeschweißt, der MSD ist komplett weggefallen, der ESD ist Serie.
Vom Klang her ist die AGA für mich perfekt. Untenrum (bis 3000 1/min) überhaupt nicht aufdringlich.
Ab 3000 1/min wird's dann immer besser 
Insgesamt ist der Klang übers gesamte Drehzahlband leicht tiefer als die Original AGA.

Btw. Das Backfire kann man sehr gut provozieren, indem man zwischen 2000 und 4000 1/min minimal Gas gibt und dann wieder schnell vom Gas geht.


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Im Allgemeinen klingt ne AGA doch erst richtig gut, wenn Sie warm gefahren ist. Ich hab das "Ploppen" auch erst, wenn die Karre warm ist. Wobei die Anlage Serie ist.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das Video schonmal gezeigt habe: 

Ich fahre meinen Nissan 100NX - YouTube

Edelstahlfächerkrümmer, 2.5" Downpipe, 200Zellen Rennsportkat, 2.5" Mittelschalldämpferrohr und Invidia N1 Muffler. Ist mir aber selber etwas zu laut, ich werde einen zusätzlichen Mittelschalldämpfer nachrüsten. Weil das ist im moment noch weit von TÜV tauglich. Klingt für einen ollen 4 Zylinder echt gut, er brüllt nicht einfach nur rum sondern brummt fröhlich vor sich hin. Beim abtouren hat er sogar minimal den Klang von den RB25 Motoren.


----------



## fatlace (26. Dezember 2013)

ich hab da auch was
das knallen hab ich auch wen die AGA warm ist und ich vom gas gehe, kann ich gar nicht genug von haben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScG0Wr_hISU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2013)

BMW 1M Sound - YouTube 

Und wo wir gerade bei Ploppen und Knallen sind: 400+ PS Golf 6R - 89mm F-Town Aggressor 3.5" AGA | BTS-Ansaugung | Sound Exhaust - YouTube 

Es gibt schon viele geil klingende Autos, wenn die passende AGA vorhanden ist


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen klingt ne AGA doch erst richtig gut, wenn Sie warm gefahren ist. Ich hab das "Ploppen" auch erst, wenn die Karre warm ist. Wobei die Anlage Serie ist.


 
und Serie bleiben wird...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie geil ist das Ding denn bitteschön 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmZMwk14r4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das Ding denn bitteschön
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmZMwk14r4c



Chris Harris on Cars. Ist aber schon was alt, das Video...


----------



## dekay55 (27. Dezember 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enG-XzZrg68


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2013)

Wir entsteht dieses Ploppen eigentlich genau? Heisse Luft auf den Krummer richtig?
Ich find das immer recht lustig beim schnellen runterschalten


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2013)

Unverbranntes Benzin im Auspuff bzw bei dem Golf in dem Video ist das DSG furzen.


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2013)

Joa das DSG Furzen kenne ich, das liegt ja an der Zündungsunterbrechung.
Ich dachte immer das kommt von der Luft...


----------



## Beam39 (27. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Kesselberg BMW X5 V12 Le Mans H J Stuck - YouTube


 
Was für ein unfassbares Biest das Ding nur ist.. Wahnsinn! Gibts da irgendwelche Beschleunigungsdaten von dem Teil?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer das kommt von der Luft...


 
Von welcher Luft  ?


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SWp64xWXtNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*sabber*


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was für ein unfassbares Biest das Ding nur ist.. Wahnsinn! Gibts da irgendwelche Beschleunigungsdaten von dem Teil?



http://www.speedfanshop.com/blog/automobile/bmw-x5-le-mans-einzelstueck-mit-v12-und-740-ps/

 Angeblich 4,7 Sekunden von 0-100. 7:49,92 auf der Nordschleife sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern für das Schiff.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Dezember 2013)

Das ist nicht angeblich ! die 4.7Sek sind mit den Strassensettings gemacht worden. 
Die 7:49er zeit auf der Nordschleife haben sie mit dem "Rennsetting" gemacht. 
Spitze faehrt der karren weit über 300, Stritzel hatn wenn ich mich recht entsinne bis 310 geprügelt und is dann vom Gas, muss ich mal die DVD raussuchen.
Hintergrund, es gibt 2 Settings von dem X5 LeMans eines mit Strassenzulassung und eines für die Rennstrecke, im grunde liegen die unterschiede aber nur an der Auspuffanlage. Selbst der Restriktor ist nicht vorhanden  

Übrigends ist der gleiche Motor wie im Mclaren F1 ( ja die verbauten BMW Motoren ) nur gedrosselt mit dem Restriktor 

BMW X5 Lemans - YouTube


@Cenic was soll an dem Video so toll sein, Musik ist scheise, die inszenierung tot langweilig, und man sieht nur nen geschundenen E36, und das es nen M3 ist bezweifel ich, und wenn ist eh nur nen Ami M3 die unterscheiden sich doch etwas grundlegender von den Europaeischen M3.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

cenic1990 schrieb:


> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWp64xWXtNE
> 
> *sabber*



Ich Manns nicht sehen. Sperre wegen Copyright oder Sowas.


----------



## winner961 (27. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht angeblich ! die 4.7Sek sind mit den Strassensettings gemacht worden.
> Die 7:49er zeit auf der Nordschleife haben sie mit dem "Rennsetting" gemacht.
> Spitze faehrt der karren weit über 300, Stritzel hatn wenn ich mich recht entsinne bis 310 geprügelt und is dann vom Gas, muss ich mal die DVD raussuchen.
> Hintergrund, es gibt 2 Settings von dem X5 LeMans eines mit Strassenzulassung und eines für die Rennstrecke, im grunde liegen die unterschiede aber nur an der Auspuffanlage. Selbst der Restriktor ist nicht vorhanden
> ...


 

Den V12 hätte ich gerne im 8er  schade dass sie den M8 nie gebaut haben 
aber dieser X5 ist richtig geil


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

cenic1990 schrieb:


> *sabber*


 
Die Kiste ist doch total fertig. Oder war das "sabber" ironisch gemeint?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 2 Videos von der veränderten AGA am Z4 gemacht. Ziemlich extrem der Unterschied zwischen kalter und warmer AGA.
> In echt ist das noch extremer, warm ist die AGA schön basslastig, kommt im Video leider nicht rüber.
> Z4 2.5i Straight Pipes - YouTube
> Z4 2.5i Straight Pipes - YouTube


 Du brauchst dringend ein Mikro für die Cam. Ansonsten klingts ganz ordendlich.



cenic1990 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Stoßfängerreparatur mit Kabelbinder.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

Also ich dachte jetzt nicht, dass die Situation bei BMW so desaströs ist... Die scheinen ja wirklich mit Absicht die Kunden zu vergraulen. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YB2zff-NFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (27. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Den V12 hätte ich gerne im 8er


 Den gibts doch im 8er, der 850CSI hat den S70 nur mit ner anderen ausbaustufe. Der M8 hatt ebenfalls den S70 nur eben auch mit ner anderen ausbaustufe 850CSI = S70B56
M8 = hatt nen Motor mit der (inoffizielen)bezeichnung S70/1 bekommen. Der X5 Le Mans hat den S70/3 und der Mclaren F1 hat den S70/2 

Einen M8 gibts ja  Und aufm Papier sogar viel mehr, schau mal in die Papiere vom 850CSI und wunder dich was da drinne steht


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Also ich dachte jetzt nicht, dass die Situation bei BMW so desaströs ist... Die scheinen ja wirklich mit Absicht die Kunden zu vergraulen.


 
Ist sie auch nicht. Ich hoffe, das Video siehst Du nicht als repräsentativ an?! Zieh Dir mal den Rest auf seinem YT-Channel rein... der Typ ist etwas schräg drauf.  Evtl. sollte er weniger von seinem Whisky nippen.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist sie auch nicht. Ich hoffe, das Video siehst Du nicht als repräsentativ an?! Zieh Dir mal den Rest auf seinem YT-Channel rein... der Typ ist etwas schräg drauf.  Evtl. sollte er weniger von seinem Whisky nippen.


 
Ich kucke den Horst Lüning voll gerne. Und wenn man sich mit seinen Videos beschäftigt, muss man zugeben, dass er oft einfach Recht hat. Und in dem Video sagt er ja auch einfach nur, dass BMW ne recht beschißene Politik hat, was die Autohäuser angeht. Das die Schäden an seinen BMWs per Manipulation verursacht wurden, sagt er, könne er nicht beweisen. Aber jetzt ist er ja glücklicher Lexusfahrer und alles ist gut.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich kucke den Horst Lüning voll gerne. Und wenn man sich mit seinen Videos beschäftigt, muss man zugeben, dass er oft einfach Recht hat. Und in dem Video sagt er ja auch einfach nur, dass BMW ne recht beschißene Politik hat, was die Autohäuser angeht. Das die Schäden an seinen BMWs per Manipulation verursacht wurden, sagt er, könne er nicht beweisen. Aber jetzt ist er ja glücklicher Lexusfahrer und alles ist gut.


 
Ja, nur ist das ganze nicht repräsentativ. Ich könnte Dir jetzt meinen Vater hier hinsetzen und der würde Dir über Mercedes in München das gleiche erzählen und an Audi / BMW in der Umgebung würde er auch kein gutes Haar lassen. Aktuell fährt er einen Touareg, das muss aber nix heißen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2013)

Der hat doch mit der Werkstatt selbst schuld gehabt. 
Eine Mail mit einer Beschwerde über den Händler mit Verdach auf "..." an die BMW Kundenbetreuung reicht, damit der Händer richtig Probleme bekommt.
Die Kundenbetreuung ist so extrem kundenorientiert, dass der Händler schnell von denen hören wird und bei Problemen mit Konsequenzen rechnen muss.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> kundenorientiert, dass der Händler schnell von denen hören wird und bei Problemen mit Konsequenzen rechnen muss.


 
Das stimmt. Das war sogar bei meiner Freundin und ihrem popligen Golf so als WOB nach der Inspektion bei ihr angerufen hat und sie sich über die Umgangsformen und den mangelhaften Service (u. a. Ölwechsel berechnet obwohl kein Öl aufgefüllt wurde) in Werkstatt XY beschwert hat. Eine Woche Woche später wurde die Karre abgeholt und ein (kostenloser) Leihwagen vor die Tür gestellt. Danach war alles prima.


----------



## winner961 (27. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Den gibts doch im 8er, der 850CSI hat den S70 nur mit ner anderen ausbaustufe. Der M8 hatt ebenfalls den S70 nur eben auch mit ner anderen ausbaustufe 850CSI = S70B56
> M8 = hatt nen Motor mit der (inoffizielen)bezeichnung S70/1 bekommen. Der X5 Le Mans hat den S70/3 und der Mclaren F1 hat den S70/2
> 
> Einen M8 gibts ja  Und aufm Papier sogar viel mehr, schau mal in die Papiere vom 850CSI und wunder dich was da drinne steht


 
Ich weis aber die Dinger sind so verdammt selten ist der 850 auch ein S70 ?


----------



## dekay55 (27. Dezember 2013)

Nein nur der CSI und nen Alpina B12 5.7 hat auch nen S70/D2 aber das ist ne Alpina Motor auf basis vom S70


----------



## winner961 (27. Dezember 2013)

Manno dann brauch ich später einmal einen 850CSI oder einen Alpina B12


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2013)

Mir wäre ein M635 CSI lieber


----------



## winner961 (27. Dezember 2013)

King sind beides geile Autos 
am liebsten beide  Einmal ein M635 CSI und einen 850 CSI  (M8)


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich Manns nicht sehen. Sperre wegen Copyright oder Sowas.


 
Hast nicht viel verpasst, E36 mit verkratzten Felgen, kaputter Stoßstange fixed by Kabelbinder und fehlenden NSW... so blau wie der Koffer qualmt sind die Kolbenringe auch fällig.


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2013)

Dazu noch die einmalige Mehrfarblackierung (Weiß ist ja eigentlich nicht die schwerste Arbeit für einen Lackierer) und abgrundtief schlecht instandgesetzten Schäden an der Seite.


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2013)

Mein besonderes Highlight ist der professionell eingeklebte rechte Blinker und die wunderschön gezogenen Radlaufe an der HA.


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2013)

So eine Karre schraubt der geneigte Bastler an einem Wochenende zusammen.  Schön ist anders, aber immerhin dezent ...wenn man mal die roten Supermarktschalensitze außen vor lässt.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2013)

Sah schon auf dem Vorschaubild von YT sehr bescheiden aus. Muß ich nicht sehen!


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

Neu in der Familien-Garage: A6 3.0 TDI BiTu in Gletscherweiß. Sollte nur mit Waffenschein ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Dezember 2013)

Uiuiui da geht richtig was vorwärts


----------



## ich558 (28. Dezember 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Neu in der Familien-Garage: A6 3.0 TDI BiTu in Gletscherweiß. Sollte nur mit Waffenschein ausgeliefert werden.



Mach mal Fotos 
Der mit 313 PS?


----------



## watercooled (28. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Von welcher Luft  ?


 
Ich war immer der Meinung das die kalte angesaugte Luft beim vom Gas gehen irgendwie am Krümmer nen Puff Geräusch verursacht
Naja egal.

Riverna, kennst du den?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sollte nur mit Waffenschein ausgeliefert werden.


 Is zwar nen schönes Auto und Quattro ist sehr geil aber 1800 kg mit 313 PS darf ab 18 auch ohne Waffenschein gefahren werden.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Dinger sind, trotz des hohen Gewichtes, absolut nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich bin den auch schon desöfteren gefahren und die Performance ist echt phänomenal, wenn man bedenkt das es sich dabei um nen Diesel handelt. Besonders die Launch-Control trägt ihr übriges dazu bei. Da tun sich so einige "Sportler" schwer dem auf der Autobahn richtig wegzufahren, wirklich klasse.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Riverna, kennst du den?



Ich bin zwar nicht Riverna, geb aber trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu.
Ich finde das Teil richtig, richtig geil. Für seinen Geschmack dürfte der allerdings zu groß und zu schwer sein, denke ich. Zudem ist dieses Auto die reinste Geld-vernichtungs-maschine. Da kommt man einfach nicht drumherum.


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind, trotz des hohen Gewichtes, absolut nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich bin den auch schon desöfteren gefahren und die Performance ist echt phänomenal, wenn man bedenkt das es sich dabei um nen Diesel handelt. Besonders die Launch-Control trägt ihr übriges dazu bei. Da tun sich so einige "Sportler" schwer dem auf der Autobahn richtig wegzufahren, wirklich klasse.


 
Aber nicht wegen der Lauch-Control!


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2013)

Auf der Autobahn natürlich nicht, nä


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sollte nur mit Waffenschein ausgeliefert werden.



Naja das halte ich jetzt für deutlich übertrieben. Der geht mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht, aber Waffenscheinpflichtig ist das bei weitem nicht. Einer meiner besten Freunde hat bei 200 Kilo weniger Gewicht fast das doppelt an Leistung oder ich hab (bald) fast die gleiche Leistung bei knapp 40% weniger Gewicht. Beides jedoch auch noch weit von Waffenscheinpflichtig entfernt 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zudem ist dieses Auto die reinste Geld-vernichtungs-maschine. Da kommt man einfach nicht drumherum.



Das ist ein Vorurteil was eigentlich gar nicht so wirklich stimmt. Es ist halt ein altes Auto da kostet die Steuer schon einiges, aber er kostet auch nicht wirklich viel mehr als mein NX. Bei Ersatzteilen kommt es drauf an wo man kauft, wenn man direkt bei Nissan z.B. Bremsscheiben bestellt wird man arm. Aber das ist wieder das gleiche wie bei meinem NX. So grob über den Daumen kostet ein Skyline rund 20% mehr im Unterhalt als mein NX und den empfinde ich nicht so als besonders teuer. Klar ein Golf 4 z.B. kostet deutlich weniger, aber Exoten sind in der Regel immer teuer. Aber es hält sich durchaus in Grenzen, wobei das immer drauf ankommt wo man Prioritäten setzt. Ich geh halt selten weg, rauch nicht, sauf nicht und das alles um eben mein Hobby und meine Autos besser finanzieren zu können. Wer natürlich jedes Wochenende auf die Ranz geht und die ganze Kohle auf den Kopp haut wird sich schwerer tun so ein Skyline zu unterhalten. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Riverna, kennst du den?


 
Ja der gehört dem Dennis, dass Auto sehe ich in der Sommerzeit bei fast jedem Treffen. Aber soweit ich weiß wurde der Wagen nun verkauft, aber hab zu wenig mit dem Besitzer zu tun um das bestätigen zu können. Ist ein sehr schöner Skyline, leider kein echter Mines.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind, trotz des hohen Gewichtes, absolut nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich bin den auch schon desöfteren gefahren und die Performance ist echt phänomenal, wenn man bedenkt das es sich dabei um nen Diesel handelt. Besonders die Launch-Control trägt ihr übriges dazu bei. Da tun sich so einige "Sportler" schwer dem auf der Autobahn richtig wegzufahren, wirklich klasse.


 Für die Endgeschwindigkeit sind ja auch hauptsächlich nur CW Wert und Maximalleistung ausschlaggebend. Und auf der Bahn kommt man mit nem großen Flügel nunmal nicht so richtig vorran.


----------



## watercooled (28. Dezember 2013)

War mir irgendwie klar das du den kennst 
Irgendwann hab ich auch mal einen....eins meiner großen Ziele


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich meine damit nicht den Unterhalt. Ich rede von den Kosten für einen kompletten Aufbau. Also von 0815 auf > fast and furious. Zudem ist der Spritverbrauch deutlich höher als bei deinem, oder?


----------



## watercooled (28. Dezember 2013)

Wer auf Fast and Furious Style steht der wird wohl auch bereit sein da entsprechend was inne Hand zu nehmen.

Aber Unterhalt bedeutet ja auch Ersatzteile und da wirds dann halt teuer...


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> War mir irgendwie klar das du den kennst
> Irgendwann hab ich auch mal einen....eins meiner großen Ziele


 
In der Japan-Szene kennt man eigentlich ziemlich schnell ziemlich alle Personen. Zumindestens die Personen wo sich das "kennenlernen" auch lohnt. Die Japan-Szene ist im Rhein/Main Gebiet aber auch überschaubar. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich meine damit nicht den Unterhalt. Ich rede von den Kosten für einen kompletten Aufbau. Also von 0815 auf > fast and furious. Zudem ist der Spritverbrauch deutlich höher als bei deinem, oder?


 
Es kommt drauf an was man unter komplett Aufbauen versteht. Bei meinem roten sind es auch schon zig tausend Euros und es fehlen noch gute 5.000 bis 6.000 bis er komplett fertig ist. Das kostet aber auch bei fast allen Autos gleich viel, je nachdem wie Intensiv man halt an die Sache ran geht. In der Anschaffung ist ein Skyline nicht günstig (rein vom Alter/Preis her). Ansonstens ist es fast egal ob Skyline, 100NX oder Micra. Klar kostet es beim Micra hier und da noch ein paar Taler weniger. 

Beim Spritverbrauch kommt es stark auf die Fahrweise an, man kann einen Skyline ohne Probleme bei 10L bewegen, was ca 2L mehr ist als bei meinem 2L Motor. Wenn man aber richtig ballert säuft der Motor natürlich schon den einen oder anderen Liter weg.  Da die meisten Skylines aber nicht die Serienleistung haben, kann man die 10L getrost vergessen. Mein Kumpel verbraucht 14L E85 bei 420PS. Jetzt bei den 500PS sind es wohl noch etwas mehr. Wobei mein 2L Motor mit seinen 250PS auch schon seine 12L E85 brauchen wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2013)

Der Spritverbrauch ist immer das günstigste am Auto. Der Rest kostet wesendlich mehr. Außerdem sollte man bei Spaßautos nicht auf den Verbrauch achten. Ich sag nur MB SLK Diesel. Macht man das Verdeck auf und dreht ne Runde kommt einem schnell die spritsparende Geräuschkulisse des R4 Diesels zu Ohren: "deng deng deng dedeengegde deng" Also ich weis ja nicht was das soll.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

Wie beiden Bilder von den Schwellern sind von einem NX den ich heute für einen Bekannten geschweißt habe. Echt abartig wie die Karren rosten, nach zig Kilometer Blech, viel Karosseriekleber und Unterbodenschutz ist der Wagen nun fertig für mindestens 2 weitere Jahre Straßenbetrieb. Soll ich für meinen Winter/Alltags-NX doch ein Gewindefahrwerk kaufen? Vorne noch 1cm runter und hinten 2cm und es wäre perfekt.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Spritverbrauch ist immer das günstigste am Auto.



An sich schon. Ich hab's aber auch hier im thread schon erwähnt. Ich will mit meinen Wagen alles zu jeder Zeit machen können, also es als Alltagsauto gebrauchen. Das wären dann etwa 20.000 km pro Jahr. Der, den ich mir vor ein paar Jahren mal fast gekauft hätte, hatte 726PS und hat in der Woche die ich ihn hatte mal eben 21L/100Km gesoffen. Der Besitzer war ein Nissanhändler und meinte der Wagen sei bei denen mit 24Litern abgegeben. 
Mit 21 gerechnet, wären das bei meiner Fahrleistung dann knapp über 7000 Euro Spritkosten pro Jahr. Das ist schon ordentlich. Kommst du  da ran?


----------



## roadgecko (29. Dezember 2013)

Die Pferde wollen ja auch was trinken


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

726PS ist halt nix fürn Alltag, was spricht auch gegen einen Zweitwagen? Wer die Kohle für einen 726PS starken Nissan (was soll das für einer gewesen sein?) hat, wird auch das Geld für einen Alltagswägelchen haben.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2013)

Na so einer wie auf dem Bild R34 GTR, nur komplett Grau und mit blauen OZ Felgen und verchromten Motorteilen.


----------



## fatlace (29. Dezember 2013)

ein GTR mit so einer leistung ist und bleibt ein bastel auto, der wird immer wieder mal ein paar krankheiten haben, wen du selbst nicht schrauben kannst, lass es sein.
kollege von mir hatte einen R34 mit 800ps von nem englischen tuner gekauft.
mal das kaputt, mal da gepfuscht.
wen man nicht selber schrauben kann, ist das ein fass ohne boden.
serie mag das anders sein, aber nicht mit so einer leistung. alltagstauglich ist das auch nie und nimmer.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

Ein Auto mit so einer Leistung muss keine Bastelbude sein, nur weil dein Kollege irgend eine Karre aus einer Hinterhofwerkstatt gekauft hat trifft das nicht auf jedes Auto zu.
Mein Kumpel fährt seinen Skyline auch im Alltag und das obwohl der doppelt soviel Leistung hat wie Serie. Keine Probleme mit dem Auto, ist auch nicht von irgend einer Hinterhofwerkstatt aus England sondern konsequent von uns aufgebaut und für viel Geld bei einem deutschen Tuner abgestimmt worden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> An sich schon. Ich hab's aber auch hier im thread schon erwähnt. Ich will mit meinen Wagen alles zu jeder Zeit machen können, also es als Alltagsauto gebrauchen. Das wären dann etwa 20.000 km pro Jahr. Der, den ich mir vor ein paar Jahren mal fast gekauft hätte, hatte 726PS und hat in der Woche die ich ihn hatte mal eben 21L/100Km gesoffen. Der Besitzer war ein Nissanhändler und meinte der Wagen sei bei denen mit 24Litern abgegeben.
> Mit 21 gerechnet, wären das bei meiner Fahrleistung dann knapp über 7000 Euro Spritkosten pro Jahr. Das ist schon ordentlich. Kommst du  da ran?


 Bei mir ergibt sich etwa nen Jahresschnitt von ~14 l/100km mit allem zusammengenommen. Bei 22000 im Jahr und ~1,52€ für Super macht das ~4681,60 €. Ist nicht ganz so viel aber mein A3 hat auch nur 150 PS. Wenn man die 726PS ein wenig abruft kommt man aber nicht mit 21l hin. Denn wenn man Gas gibt kommt hinten die schwarze Rauchfahne und unwissende halten das Auto für einen Diesel.  ...naja meiner qualmt bei Vollgas zum Glück auch schon deutlich sichtbar. Ne richtige Wolke ists nicht aber man sieht ihn schon vor sich hinräuchern.


----------



## fatlace (29. Dezember 2013)

das war schon ein renommiertes unternehmen, keine kleine hinterhof werkstatt
aber ich geb dir da schon recht, wen es selber aufgebaut ist kann das ganz anders sein, kommt aber auch immer auf die person und die erfahrung an.
viele pfuschen rum, hauptsache es läuft.
für mich würde so ein auto auch nur serie in frage kommen, und wen überhaupt, dann selber hand anlegen.

alltagstauglich wird für mich so ein auto trotzdem nie sein, da hat aber auch jeder seine eigenen ansprüche.
alleine schon mit nem rechtslenker auf der landstrasse überholen, macht kein spass, egal wie viel leistung anliegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> alleine schon mit nem rechtslenker auf der landstrasse überholen, macht kein spass, egal wie viel leistung anliegt.


 +1 deswegen würde für mich nur ein Auto mit dem Lenkrad auf der richtigen Seite in frage kommen. Außerdem kann man doch mit links überhaubt nicht schalten, da knurrt das Getriebe ständig.


----------



## Hitman-47 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich stell mir das alleine im Parkhaus ziemlich witzig vor wenn man keinen 1,50m langen Arm hat


----------



## fatlace (29. Dezember 2013)

mein kollege hatte dafür das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hab mal ne wichtige Frage.

Hab mir nen Gewindefahrwerk eingebaut (H&R) und im Gutachten stehen für die Vorderachshöhenverstellung zwei Sätze die mir nicht ganz verständlich sind.

"Einstellbereich 195/200-210mm Abstand von Mitte der unteren Federbeinklemmschraube und Federtelleroberkante" Was sehr hoch wäre und sehr wenig Verstellbereich ist. Gewinde selbst geht dann noch ca. 5cm in jede Richtung.
"Bei anderer Lage der Federteller als oben angegeben ist eine Begutachtung durch TÜV erforderlich"

Wenn ich mich an den ersten Satz halte habe ich ne ca. Tieferlegung von ca. 45mm als tiefsten Punkt. 
Wenn ich den zweiten Satz beherzige sieht es auch gut aus, denn im Gutachten steht ja auch bis zu 70mm tieferlegung je nach Ausführung.
Sonst gibts es doch immer Angaben zur Fahrzeughöhe wie Radnabenmitte zur Kotflügelkante oder sowas. Hier steht da nichts von drin außer die beiden Sachen für die Vorderachse. 
Hinten ist die Angabe klar und passt auch wunderbar.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2013)

Der Skyline den ich meinte, hatte zum Glück das Lenkrad auf der richtigen Seite. Laut dem Nissan Typen haben das etwa 5% aller produzierten Fahrzeuge. Davon gibt es vier Prozent in den USA und 1% in Deutschland. Er hat gesagt, dass es in Spanien so einen reichen Kerl gibt, der sich irgendwie gleich sechs Stück beschafft, aber alle zerschossen hat.
An den wollte er seinen nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Dezember 2013)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Uiuiui da geht richtig was vorwärts


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich558 schrieb:


> Mach mal Fotos
> Der mit 313 PS?


 
Jo. 

Fotos sind hier. Zur Zeit halt leider auf Winterfelgen..



Riverna schrieb:


> Naja das halte ich jetzt für deutlich übertrieben. Der geht mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht, aber Waffenscheinpflichtig ist das bei weitem nicht. Einer meiner besten Freunde hat bei 200 Kilo weniger Gewicht fast das doppelt an Leistung oder ich hab (bald) fast die gleiche Leistung bei knapp 40% weniger Gewicht. Beides jedoch auch noch weit von Waffenscheinpflichtig entfernt


 
Es gibt Menschen, die nicht den ganzen Tag an irgendwelchen hochgetunten Thunfischschleudern rumschrauben, und für die 300+ PS nicht so normal sind wie Käse auf Überbackenem. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.
Natürlich ist das kein Ferrari, kein Tuner-Fahrzeug und auch kein Selbstbau-Sportler, aber es ist trotzdem schneller als 98% der Fahrzeuge in Deutschland. Und für den alltäglichen Alltag im Prinzip schon übermotorisiert. Kombiniert mit der Tatsache, dass man ihn mit 6 l/100km fahren kann.. ein Wolf im Schafspelz, durch und durch.


----------



## ich558 (29. Dezember 2013)

Sehr dezent hab jetzt Sline, 20 Zöller und Voll LED erwartet aber so sieht er echt wie ein Schäfchen im Wolfspelz aus


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sehr dezent hab jetzt Sline, 20 Zöller und Voll LED erwartet aber so sieht er echt wie ein Schäfchen im Wolfspelz aus


 
Wenn's nach mir ginge, hätte er das auch. 
Aber Vater meint - mit S-Line und 20" kann er nicht auf der Arbeit aufkreuzen, und Voll-LED sieht zwar nett aus, hat aber keinerlei adaptive Funktionen, sprich gleitende Leuchtweitenregelung und Kurvenlicht, von daher war Xenon momentan die sinnvollere Wahl - sobald der A6 mit dem FL auch endlich "gute" LEDs bekommt, sieht das anders aus.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Dezember 2013)

Kurze Frage:
Fahrt nach Österreich morgen, Zell am See heißt das Ziel.

Muss ich noch irgendwas anderes beachten als:
- Batterie voll
- Frostschutz im Scheibenwasser
- Tank voll
- Winterreifen drauf und noch Profil
- Warnweste in Griffweite (In AUT gab es doch was von wegen "erreichbar" oder war das Italien?)
- Gepäck gesichert (vorallem Skier und Snowboard)
?

Auto ist immer noch der Peugeot 307 SW 1.6 HDi.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre musst du auch für jeden Sitzplatz eine Weste parat haben. Also wenn in deinen Papieren ein fünfsitzer eingetragen steht, dann auch fünf Westen.egal ob nun fünf, oder nur du im Auto sitzen.


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2013)

Warme Schuhe? Frische Unterhose? 
Pro Person glaub eine Warnweste und denk an die Vignette wenn du AB fährst.


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2013)

Schneekettenpflicht beachten, sonst kann es auf der Route eventuell schnell teuer werden.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Dezember 2013)

Ah, danke!

@Klutten: Extra nachgefragt bei meiner Unterkunft, keine Kettenpflicht bisher.

Vignette ist auch aufgeklebt, Heizung geht auch 

EDIT: Laut dieser Seite hier http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/DE/Laenderinformationen/00-SiHi/OesterreichSicherheit.html besteht keine Pflicht für Mitfahrer.


----------



## STSLeon (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du eh am Prüfen bist, dann kannst du auch ÖL und Kühlmittel prüfen. Das würde ich noch machen.


----------



## seventyseven (29. Dezember 2013)

Wollte mit meinem Zweitgefährt im Januar nun HU und AU machen lassen (Hab mit dem KFZ kräftig Überzogen) nun brennt aber die Motorkontrollleuchte seit knapp 2 Jahren ohne dass bisher jegliche Werkstatt herausfinden konnte warum. 

Könnte das Probleme mit sich führen ?

Der Sidepunkt der Bremsflüssigkeit liegt im Bereich von 200° 

Muss ich die noch erneuern lassen bevor ich zum TÜV gehe ?

Bisher hab ich meine Autos immer nur bei einem bekannten KFZ Meister abgegeben und ihn Tüv machen lassen. Jetzt muss ich es leider selber tun weil er bei Mercedes arbeitet und dort nicht mehr die Möglichkeit hat Privates zu tun


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Dezember 2013)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wenn du eh am Prüfen bist, dann kannst du auch ÖL und Kühlmittel prüfen. Das würde ich noch machen.


 
Wurde erst vor zwei Wochen gemacht, insofern alles gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2013)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung (selbst oder aus dem Bekanntenkreis) mit den Federal RSR 595 Reifen (Alltag und/oder Rennstrecke) ?

PS. Heute ist ja wohl der Tag der Fragen


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz so viel aber mein A3 hat auch nur 150 PS.



Merkste was? Also 14L bei einem 1.8T Motor schließt schon arg auf deine Fahrweise  



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man doch mit links überhaubt nicht schalten, da knurrt das Getriebe ständig.



Ich hab damit keine Probleme, schaltet sich nicht anders wie mit rechts. 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> hochgetunten Thunfischschleudern rumschrauben


 
Eine was? 
Es ging auch nicht darum das er schlecht geht, sondern das "Waffenscheinpflichtig" bei 300PS und 8 Millionen Tonnen einfach übertrieben ist. Klar wenn man von einem 54PS Micra in so ein Auto einsteigt ist es natürlich schon ein Rennwagen. Kommt halt drauf an was man so gewohnt ist, aber da die meisten Kleinwagen mittlerweile schon 120PS aufwärts haben, sollte sich das in Grenzen halten. Vor 10 Jahren war für mich der 750i von meinem Vater auch die Übermaschine.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von Japanischen Autos und außerdem Audi-Fahrer, aber ich finde "Thunfischschleuder" ebenso unhöflich und unangebracht,
wie ich "waffenscheinpflichtig" für übertrieben halte.
Hab zwar bisher nur den "kleineren" 3.0 TDI gehabt- erst A6 mit 233 PS, jetzt A4 mit 240 PS- und glaube unbesehen, dass der BiTu noch ne Ecke
flotter und bissiger ist, aber ein A6 ist trotzdem komfortabel, sicher und mit genug Helferlein versehen, dass man den noch gut mit einem
herkömmlichen Führerschein bewegen kann 

Ich bin ja auch stolz wie Oskar auf meinen Sechszylinder, aber solche Übertreibungen dienen leider nicht der Imagepflege.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

Eben ein A6 wird auch mit 600PS eine Waffenpflichtige Maschine, dass ist glaube ich aber auch gar nicht der Anspruch. Dafür kann man mit einem A6 egal wieviel Leistung er hat eben auch 1000 Kilometer am Stück fahren, dass wiederum können die ganzen getunten "Thunfischschleudern" nicht. Ein kleines Auto mit ~ 200PS wird einem immer sportlicher Vorkommen als ein riesen Reisemobil mit xxx PS. Sieht man doch am besten bei den Porsche Cayenne Teilen. Die muss ich in der Firma oft reparieren auch den großen BiTurbo Motor. Trotzdem wirkt das Auto trotz 500PS immer irgendwie schwerfällig und träge. MIR macht es keinen Spaß damit zu fahren und lehne jede unnötige Probefahrt gerne ab. Eine Probefahrt in einem S2000, 350Z oder Elise hingegen habe ich NOCH NIE abgelehnt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2013)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wollte mit meinem Zweitgefährt im Januar nun HU und AU machen lassen (Hab mit dem KFZ kräftig Überzogen) nun brennt aber die Motorkontrollleuchte seit knapp 2 Jahren ohne dass bisher jegliche Werkstatt herausfinden konnte warum.
> 
> Könnte das Probleme mit sich führen ?


  Was? Warum sollte man nicht rausfinden können warum die Motordiagnoselampe brennt? Und bist hoffendlich nicht von ATU Werkstatt zu ATU Werkstatt gefahren.  Die können das nämlich nicht.

Und wenn die an ist, kannst du die HU vergessen.

Such mal am besten deine nächste Vertragswerkstatt auf, die sollten das hinbekommen. Zur Not mit Hilfe des Herstellers.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

2 Jahre mit leuchtender Motorkontrolllampe?  
Manche Leute sind echt schmerzfrei.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> 2 Jahre mit leuchtender Motorkontrolllampe?  Manche Leute sind echt schmerzfrei.


Bei meiner Oma ihrem Peugeot ist das schon seit Jahren , geht nach 10 Minuten erst wieder aus ^^ Mein Vater hat ihn aufn Dyno gejagt (60PS  ) und die Kiste läuft immernoch


----------



## seventyseven (29. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was? Warum sollte man nicht rausfinden können warum die Motordiagnoselampe brennt? Und bist hoffendlich nicht von ATU Werkstatt zu ATU Werkstatt gefahren.  Die können das nämlich nicht.
> 
> Und wenn die an ist, kannst du die HU vergessen.
> 
> Such mal am besten deine nächste Vertragswerkstatt auf, die sollten das hinbekommen. Zur Not mit Hilfe des Herstellers.


 
Wir haben es zahlreiche male mit dem Laptop auslesen lassen dort wird kein Fehler angezeigt jedoch leuchtet die Kontrollleuchte trotzdem. Zu ATU fahre ich im übrigen nicht hab alles einen bekannten KFZ'ler machen lassen.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Bei meiner Oma ihrem Peugeot ist das schon seit Jahren , geht nach 10 Minuten erst wieder aus ^^ Mein Vater hat ihn aufn Dyno gejagt (60PS  ) und die Kiste läuft immernoch


 
Eine Motorkontrolllampe hat aber durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung, diese einfach zu ignorieren ist nicht unbedingt die cleverste Entscheidung meiner Meinung nach. Da liegt ein Problem vor, sonst würde sie nicht leuchten 
Es kann z.B. nur ein kleiner Fehler sein wie Lambdawerte ausserhalb des Tolleranzbereiches, dass merkt man beim fahren kaum. Fehler muss jedenfalls einer da sein, ausser irgendjemand hat die Lampe auf Dauerplus geklemmt. 



seventyseven schrieb:


> Zu ATU fahre ich im übrigen nicht hab alles einen bekannten KFZ'ler machen lassen.


 
Dann scheint er nicht unbedingt der beste zu sein, wenn er den Fehler nicht findet. Das Problem ist das man eben etwas mehr können muss als nur den Computer anzuschließen um ein guter Mechaniker/Mechatroniker zu sein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat ihn aufn Dyno gejagt (60PS  ) und die Kiste läuft immernoch


Das hat n Kumpel von mir dieses Jahr mit meinem Seat Leon 2.0 TDI auch gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte, ob der gechipped worden ist ^^ So fett wie der die Halle eingeräuchert hat und bei dem Ergebnis von 140 kW/190 PS scheint das wohl der Fall zu sein  Kein Wunder mir kommt kaum ein Golf hinterher


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

Und was hat das mit einer leuchtenden Motorkontrollampe zu tun?


----------



## seventyseven (29. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann scheint er nicht unbedingt der beste zu sein, wenn er den Fehler nicht findet. Das Problem ist das man eben etwas mehr können muss als nur den Computer anzuschließen um ein guter Mechaniker/Mechatroniker zu sein.


 
Ohne Anhaltspunkt kann er nicht anfangen zu suchen. Die Abgasanlage hatte er damals schon gecheckt. Damals waren ein paar Schläuche zerfressen und ein Unterdruck schlauch komplett ab gewesen. Dann ging es 2 Tage und die Leuchte war wieder an. Abgaswerte haben wir bei ihm Vorort geprüft und die waren alle ok, deshalb hatte er auch die Lambdasonden ausgeschlossen. 

Der Wagen sollte im Februar eigentlich an meinen Cousin als erstes Fahrzeug gehen bis dahin sollte der Tüv gemacht sein.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2013)

Auch ohne Anhaltspunkte kann man nach der Fehlerursache suchen, Problem ist das die meisten Mechaniker/Mechatroniker wie die Ochsen vorm Berg stehen wenn kein Fehler im Steuergerät hinterlegt ist. Weil ab diesem Zeitpunkt muss man eben etwas mehr können als simples Teiletauschen. Das bekommt man in den letzten Jahren halt nicht beigebracht und lernt sowas nur recht schwer. Entweder hat man einen Meister der alten Schule der es einem gleich von Anfang an richtig beibringt, oder man lernt es in einem modernen Betrieb und kann es eben nicht. Ein guter Mechaniker findet JEDEN Fehler.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Dezember 2013)

Riverna schrieb:


> 2 Jahre mit leuchtender Motorkontrolllampe?
> Manche Leute sind echt schmerzfrei.


 Homer Simpson's Solution to a Engine Light - YouTube


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2013)

Tja, so verschieden sind die Empfindungen. Eines Tages bin ich vielleicht auch mal so cool wie ihr, und halte 5 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 für das normalste der Welt.

Und sorry wegen dem Thunfisch-Kommentar.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2013)

Mach dir nichts drauß.. Gibt halt immer wieder Leute die meinen Dinge bewerten zu können die sie noch nie erfahren haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2013)

Die Motordiagnoselampe (MIL Lampe) geht nur an, wenn ein Fehler in Motorsteuergerät hinterlegt ist. Dieser muss Abgasrelevant oder Motorschädigend sein.
Die MIL Lampe blinkt, wenn das Motorsteuergerät Zündaussetzer erkennt.

Wenn die Lampe einfach so angeht ohne Fehler im Motorsteuergerät ist:
1. Das Kombiinstrument(KI) defekt.
2. Ein CAN Bus Fehler vorhanden, wodurch das KI falsche Daten erhällt.
3. Die Codierung des Motorsteuergerätes oder KI falsch. (evtl. mal erneuert?)
4. Ein Fehler im automatischen Getriebe.

So unmöglich schwer sollte das nicht sein.




Riverna schrieb:


> Ein guter Mechaniker findet JEDEN Fehler.


 Mit Unterstützung vom Werk ja. Sonst nein. Es gibt Fehler, da kann man in der Werkstatt nix machen. Ich sage nur ruckendes Automatikgetriebe bei Zugrückschaltung durch ungleichmäßig verschmutzte Lufterfilter bei V Motoren. Oder Lambdasondenfehler durch falschen Einbauort der Lambdasonde. Was auch gut war... Vollständiger ESP Ausfall durch kaputtes Zündschloss. Kein Motorstart durch defekten Lüfter des Radios.

Es gibt halt simple Fehler, die jeder Horst finden kann. Schwere Fehler, die nur gute Mechaniker finden. Und unmögliche Fehler, die nur das Werk findet. Ich hab schon oft mit Leuten ausm Werk Fehler gesucht von daher hab ich da schon einiges erlebt.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte es aber auch schon ein paar Mal, dass die Warnleuchte an war aber nichts hinterlegt war. Aber beim BCA-Motor weiß man ja was bei Zündaussetzern zu tun ist (immer den kleinen Knarrenkasten, zwei Holzstäbchen und ne Ersatzeinzelzündspule im Kofferraum haben...) ... Nervt nur etwas, wenn man sich durchprobieren muss, welche dieses Mal abgelebt ist .


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2013)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Eines Tages bin ich vielleicht auch mal so cool wie ihr)


 
Was hat das mit cool zu tun? Zick doch nicht gleich so rum...



Beam39 schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts drauß.. Gibt halt immer wieder Leute die meinen Dinge bewerten zu können die sie noch nie erfahren haben.



Was soll das dumme Gesülze? Das hat nichts mit "erfahren" zu tun, sondern schlicht und ergreifend das "Waffenpflichtig" eben nicht für jedermann gleich ist. Es wurde dabei niemand angegriffen oder beleidigt, nur eben klar gestellt das es wohl leicht übertrieben dargestellt wird. 

Aber damit alle glücklich sind, stelle ich direkt morgen einen Antrag bei KBA das ein A6 mit 313PS nur noch mit Waffenschein verkauft werden darf.


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2013)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung (selbst oder aus dem Bekanntenkreis) mit den Federal RSR 595 Reifen (Alltag und/oder Rennstrecke) ?  PS. Heute ist ja wohl der Tag der Fragen



Ist halt nen semi slick den du erst warm fahren musst damit der gut grip hat.
Für mich ist jeder reifen den du warmfahren musst nicht alltagstauglich.
Stell dir vor es regnet und ist etwas kälter und direkt nach dem du eingestiegen bist kommste in ne benschissene situation und dann gripped der reifen evtl nicht optimal, wäre doof.
Kollege von mir hat die aufm skyline, meint auch wen die warm sind, dann sind die top, kalt haben die halt nicht so tollen grip.(leistung <500ps)
Die rsr sind aber auch auslaufmodelle, die evo müssten die rsr ablösen, und sicher auch besser sein.

Gute sportreifen oder ein extra satz felgen/reifen für die renne sind keine alternative?
Solange es wirklich nur ein schönwetter fahrzeug ist wäre das kein problem würd ich sagen, aber im alltag bei regen würde ich mich mit semi slicks(egal welchen) nicht wohl fühlen.(auch wen ich es nicht selber probiert habe).


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2013)

Kommt mal runter  
Was hat die Anzahl der Postings mit der Qualität der Beiträge zu tun? 
Lustig ist ja das du ihm unterstellst sein halbes Leben hier zu verbringen, DU aber mehr Posts hast.

Mag ja sein das der mit seinen 313PS ganz gut geht aber ein Sportwagen ists ja nicht so wie er hier teilweise hingestellt ist.
Ob er jetzt schneller als Rivernas "Bastelbuden" ist ist ja auch völlig egal da es völlig verschiedene Autos aus anderen Zeiten mit anderen Zielgruppen sind die locker mal 50k € auseinander liegen...


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2013)

Das es ein Sportwagen ist, hat aber auch niemand behauptet, oder? 

Ich stimme aber zu... kommt wieder runter, vergesst dieses dumme Gespräch und habt euch gern. Wir sind schließlich alle aus dem selben Grund hier. Wir quatschen gern über Autos!
Ob das nun deutsche Luxuskombis, kleine plastikflitzer aus Asien, oder bayrische Kleinwagen für Anfänger sind (so, haben alle ihr Fett weg?), ist doch Käse. Es sind Autos und über Geschmacks und Definitionsfragen zu streiten nervt nur und mach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Re4dt (30. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Es sind Autos und über Geschmacks und Definitionsfragen zu streiten nervt nur und mach keinen Sinn.


Als Mitleser dieses Threads kann ich's nur bestätigen.  
Streit führt meistens zu nichts...

So am Mittwoch stehen bei mir die nächsten zwei Probefahrten an. 118D 3 Türer und Golf V 2.0TDI in der GT Ausführung, Preislich sind beide etwa gleich. Freu mich schon drauf, hoffe endlich meinen Zafira abzulösen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Dezember 2013)

Weil vorhin die Diskussion mit der Kontrollleuchte da war: unser peugeot macht die auch an, wenn der tankdeckelsensor kaputt ist, anscheinend wegen der additiv zumischung (Diesel).
So, Ich fahre dann mal in den Urlaub.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2013)

Im Touriforum wird vor den Ferderals gewarnt. Zumindest in Kombination mit dem Megane R.S.. Die Dinger lösen sich nach wenigen Runden NOS bereits auf und werden deswegen auch gerne als "Fetzerals" bezeichnet.


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt schon. Ich habe nochmal drüber nachgedacht.. rein objektiv war das wohl übertrieben. Der normale 991 fährt ja schon unter 5s auf 100. Und um Kurven räubert auch der wohl besser als ein 1,8t A6. 
Es war halt hauptsächlich das subjektive Empfinden, dass ich damit ausdrücken wollte - es ist nämlich wahrlich erstaunlich, was der Diesel-Pampersbomber trotz alledem auf die Straße bringt. 
Friede? 

Er hat übrigens schon die erste Beule vom Rückwärtsfahren in der Heckklappe..  For the record: Ich war's nicht.


----------



## totovo (30. Dezember 2013)

Die Rückfahrsensoren wohl eingespart, wa??


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Die Rückfahrsensoren wohl eingespart, wa??


 
Ne, hat er, aber da war anscheinend im Parkhaus am STR ein völlig bescheuerter Balken, der schräg runterging mit nem Knick drin.. Parkpiepser waren noch auf grün, da hat es rums gemacht..


----------



## totovo (30. Dezember 2013)

das ist natürlich richtig ärgerlich bei nem neuen, so teurem Auto


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ist halt nen semi slick den du erst warm fahren musst damit der gut grip hat.
> Für mich ist jeder reifen den du warmfahren musst nicht alltagstauglich.
> Stell dir vor es regnet und ist etwas kälter und direkt nach dem du eingestiegen bist kommste in ne benschissene situation und dann gripped der reifen evtl nicht optimal, wäre doof.
> Kollege von mir hat die aufm skyline, meint auch wen die warm sind, dann sind die top, kalt haben die halt nicht so tollen grip.(leistung <500ps)
> ...


 
Ich hab mich umentschieden aufgrund von negativen Erfahrungen (z.B Querrisse im Profil).
Es werden zu 99% die Yokohama Advan Neova AD08 in 225/45R17 (bzw. 215 da die extrem breit bauen.)
Die sollen auch bei Nässe sehr gut gehen, haben eine Profiltiefe wie ein normaler UHP Reifen (8mm) obwohl er ein EHP ist und halten im Alltag sehr lange


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Als Mitleser dieses Threads kann ich's nur bestätigen.
> Streit führt meistens zu nichts...
> 
> So am Mittwoch stehen bei mir die nächsten zwei Probefahrten an. 118D 3 Türer und Golf V 2.0TDI in der GT Ausführung, Preislich sind beide etwa gleich. Freu mich schon drauf, hoffe endlich meinen Zafira abzulösen.



Vom Zafira zum Kleinwagen? Das ist recht unüblich. Wie kommt's?


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Dezember 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> das ist natürlich richtig ärgerlich bei nem neuen, so teurem Auto


 
Joa, so teuer ist es jetzt auch nicht, und ich meine, die Versicherung wird es sogar übernehmen. Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber die Selbstbeteiligung ist auf jeden Fall mal futsch.


----------



## Re4dt (30. Dezember 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Vom Zafira zum Kleinwagen? Das ist recht unüblich. Wie kommt's?


 
Den habe ich von meinen Eltern bekommen, da Sie sich ein neues Auto gekauft hatten. Hab damit nun 1 Jahr Fahrpraxis und will etwas Altersgerechteres bzw kleineres. 
Abgesehen davon summieren sich die Reparaturkosten allmählich des Zafira's. (BJ 2004 180K Laufleistung)
Hab in dem einem Jahr auch etwas mein eigentliches Budget aufgestockt.


----------



## winner961 (30. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Den habe ich von meinen Eltern bekommen, da Sie sich ein neues Auto gekauft hatten. Hab damit nun 1 Jahr Fahrpraxis und will etwas Altersgerechteres bzw kleineres.
> Abgesehen davon summieren sich die Reparaturkosten allmählich des Zafira's. (BJ 2004 180K Laufleistung)
> Hab in dem einem Jahr auch etwas mein eigentliches Budget aufgestockt.


 
sei froh 

meine Mutter hat es immer noch nicht geschafft mir ein Auto zu besorgen und ich darf es mir allein nicht kaufen


----------



## seventyseven (30. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> sei froh
> 
> meine Mutter hat es immer noch nicht geschafft mir ein Auto zu besorgen und ich darf es mir allein nicht kaufen



Hält deine Mutter nichts von dir ?


----------



## winner961 (30. Dezember 2013)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Hält deine Mutter nichts von dir ?


 
Naja sie ist der Meinung das ich zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie hab und sie das besser könnte. 
Und mein Hofmechaniker ist zurzeit im Urlaub


----------



## totovo (30. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> sei froh
> 
> meine Mutter hat es immer noch nicht geschafft mir ein Auto zu besorgen und ich darf es mir allein nicht kaufen


 

bist du noch nicht 18, oder wie?


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> sei froh
> 
> meine Mutter hat es immer noch nicht geschafft mir ein Auto zu besorgen und ich darf es mir allein nicht kaufen


 
Was ist der Grund dafür?


----------



## seventyseven (30. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Naja sie ist der Meinung das ich zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie hab und sie das besser könnte.
> Und mein Hofmechaniker ist zurzeit im Urlaub



Offenbar ist die eben nicht in der Lage ansonsten hätte sie sich schon lange zeit genommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2013)

Semis fürn Alltag geht garnicht. Die Rollgeräusche sind mir eigendlich egal aber sobald es nen bischen regnet, will ich nicht gleich auf Eiern fahren. Wenn man in Kalifornien lebt, ok dann kann man Semis aufm Alltagsauto fahren.

Der Gripunterschied zwischen Sommerreifen und Semis kommt eh erst dann zum tragen, wenn die warm sind. Wie man auf normaler Straße die Temperatur in den Reifen halten soll, ohne dabei jegliche Verkehrsregeln 10fach zu brechen, kann ich mir nich vorstellen.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2013)

Da muss ich Thefatbag mal zustimmen. Und las die Semis, sorry EHPs, mal ein Millimeterchen abgefahren sein, dann sind die "positiven" Aquaplaningeigenschaften gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Semis sind ja nur dazu da, um auf eigener Achse zu nem Trackday anzureißen. Für 24/7 im Alltag sind die viel zu gefährlich.

Und nebenbei bemerkt ist es weder cool noch sportliche, wenn einem bei Regen auf der AB jeder LKW überholt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2013)

Und wenn auf dem Ring mal solche Bedingungen herrschen, dann kannst nur nur deine paar "Pflichtrunden" abreißen und das wars. Den Tag hatten die Leute mit den Semis nicht so sonderlich viel Spaß. Aber bezahlt ist bezahlt. Ich hatte da grad nen 1/4 Jahr alte Sport Contact 5 mit 7-8mm drauf und trotzdem 0 Grip, obwohl der richtig gut im Regen ist.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2013)

Semislicks sind schön und gut, fürn Alltag aber schon fast Fahrlässig meiner Meinung nach. 
Abgesehen davon reichen gute "normale" Reifen für die meisten Autos aus. Lediglich bei wirklich viel Leistung und Gripproblemen wie z.B. einem Fronttriebler mit viel Leistung würde ich überhaupt über Semislicks nachdenken. Einen guten Mittelweg zwischen "normalen" Straßenreifen und Semislicks finde ich z.B. meine Federal SS595 aufm grauen NX. Die sind vom Profil her wie normale Reifen, halt mit V Profil und keine Lamellen. Haben eine extrem weiche Mischung und ab 20°c Aussentemperatur einen traumhaften Grip. Jedoch musste ich bei 10°c Aussentemperatur schon auf meine Winterreifen wechseln, da die Federals stark abgebaut haben. Auch bei Regen bieten sie nur mittelmässigen Grip.


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> Naja sie ist der Meinung das ich zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie hab und sie das besser könnte.
> Und mein Hofmechaniker ist zurzeit im Urlaub


 
Geh zum nächsten Yallah Händler. Der hat Ahnung. 
Nimm den Hobel bei dem der km Stand aufm Ölwechselbepper so weit wie möglich in der Zukunft liegt 

@Riverna: Die Bastelbude kam von Beam, nicht von mir.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2013)

Das dachte ich mir schon, hab das auch nicht auf irgend jemanden bezogen. Wie gesagt so Äusserungen sind mir egal, jeder der mal in meinem roten mitgefahren ist weiß welche Qualität mein Umbau hat. Von daher wayne train


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2013)

Mittlerweile weiss ich auch das dir sowas egal ist 

Hatte heute meine erste Begegnung mit Eis auffer Straße. I'm not amused 

Plus 3 Grad, Straße durchn Wald etwa 90km/h. Straße leicht nass aber gut griffig.
Am Ende des Waldes hab ich dann die ersten Autos mit Warnblinker gesehen und bin nur noch voll in die Eisen  um möglichst viel Tempo abzubauen bevor ich aufs Eis kam.
War dann immer noch knapp 40 Sachen schnell und bin dann am 45Grad quer stehenden Vordermann vorbei auffe linke Spur geschlittert.
Ich war so gottesfroh das es ABS und sonen Kram gibt...


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2013)

Das mit der Vollbremsung war ein Fehler, lieber kontrolliert so das die Reifen gar nicht die Chance bekommen die Bodenhaftung zu verlieren. Letztes Jahr hätte ich meine Karre aber auch fast weggeschmissen, als ich Berghoch jemanden auf der Landstraße überholen wollte. Der ist zwar nur 40km/h gefahren aber ich habe einfach keine Geschwindigkeit drauf bekommen und dann viel zu hektisch rüber gelenkt. Ging aber recht gut da ich die Kisten ja schon seit 2006 Jahre und das Verhalten ein wenig einschätzen kann. Trotzdem ging mir da echt der Kackstifft...


----------



## seventyseven (30. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mittlerweile weiss ich auch das dir sowas egal ist
> 
> Hatte heute meine erste Begegnung mit Eis auffer Straße. I'm not amused
> 
> ...



Ich muss echt sagen dass ich froh war als erstes Auto eines zu haben das kein ABS besaß. Wenn es dir mal ausfällt hast du keinerlei Ahnung wie du reagieren sollst falls du es überhaupt schaffst. Gleiches gilt für Motorräder.


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja auf dem Eis habe ich dann klar Gefühlvoll gebremst und dem Auto erstmal ne halbe Sekunde gegeben damit er wegen dem Lastwechsel ned was weiss ich wo hinrutscht.
Nur solange es noch reiner Asphalt war hab ich ne Vollbremsung gemacht.

@Seventy: Ja da hast du einerseits recht.
Jedoch fahre ich noch nicht so lange ala dass ich jetzt hätte wissen können wie ich ohne ABS mit der Situation zurecht komme.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2013)

Du musst in Alleen immer mit Rutschgefahr rechnen. Ganz besonders schlimm ist es, wenn das Laub noch liegt und die Temperatur an der Frostgrenze knabbert. Dann sind die Ränder wie geschmiert. Voll in die Eisen ist fast immer eine doofe Idee. Wie Riverna schon sagte, lieber kontrolliert durch die Gefahrensituation. Wenn dir der Wagen innerhalb einer Allee ins rutschen gerät, solltest du genau wissen was du als nächstes tust und unbedingt ruhig bleiben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Semis fürn Alltag geht garnicht. Die Rollgeräusche sind mir eigendlich egal aber sobald es nen bischen regnet, will ich nicht gleich auf Eiern fahren. Wenn man in Kalifornien lebt, ok dann kann man Semis aufm Alltagsauto fahren.
> Der Gripunterschied zwischen Sommerreifen und Semis kommt eh erst dann zum tragen, wenn die warm sind. Wie man auf normaler Straße die Temperatur in den Reifen halten soll, ohne dabei jegliche Verkehrsregeln 10fach zu brechen, kann ich mir nich vorstellen.


 
Im 1erForum sind eigentlich alle von denen überzeugt und finde die im Regen alles andere als kritisch zu fahren, da es eben keine vollwertigen Semislicks sind.
Selbst im kalten Zustand (>10°C) inkl. Regen sollen die besser funktionieren als normale Reifen. Und da der Z4 sowieso fast nur im Trockenen und auf Trackdays bewegt wird, sehe ich da keine Probleme 
Bei dem R888 z.B. sieht's schon anders aus, der ist bei Nässe wirklich rutschig.



Re4dt schrieb:


> So  am Mittwoch stehen bei mir die nächsten zwei Probefahrten an. 118D 3  Türer und Golf V 2.0TDI in der GT Ausführung, Preislich sind beide etwa  gleich. Freu mich schon drauf, hoffe endlich meinen Zafira abzulösen.



Den E81 oder den F21 ?


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2013)

Also der Skyline von meinem ehemaligen Chef war mit dem RSR bei ganz leichtem Regen schon nicht mehr fahrbar. Mit den Pirelli Zero (?) hingegen ohne Probleme. Ich persönlich würde mir das mit Semislicks bzw die UHP Reifen gut überlegen.


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2013)

wenn es nen schön wetter auto ist dann ist es doch in ordnung

edit:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3nBFh0uhE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2013)

Bei einem reinen Schönwetterauto kann man das durchaus riskieren, da gebe ich dir recht. Bin wie gesagt auch am Überlegen mir SemiSlicks zu holen, hab die Hoffnung noch etwas mehr Grip auf die Vorderachse zu bekommen. 270PS ohne ESP und Konsorte könnte eventuell zu Problemen führen. Naja mal sehen...


----------



## Re4dt (30. Dezember 2013)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Den E81 oder den F21 ?[/QUOTE]

Mir gefällt der F21 irgendwie nicht wirklich,  Der gute alte E81.  


@fatlace was ein geniales Video  
Zu recht meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2013)

dann aber bitte als coupe

ich hab ja noch mehr gelacht als ich gesehen habe was der fährt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IULmLRx2YVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der F21 irgendwie nicht wirklich,  Der gute alte E81.


 
Mir auch nur mit M-Paket.

Edit:
Die Videos sind an Dummheit echt schwer zu übertreffen


----------



## Re4dt (30. Dezember 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> dann aber bitte als coupe


 Coupe ist etwas über dem Budget  3 Türer ist auch schick.  


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mir auch nur mit M-Paket.


 Wobei, was ich zum Kotzen finde bei der 1er Reihe, beobachte schon seit Monaten in Mobile die Inserate und fast alle 1er mit M Paket (Budget 10K max) sind so Madig ausgestattet. Da denk ich mir echt wieso kauft man sich sowas mit Basisausstattung aber Hauptsache M Paket.


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2013)

dann machs genau andersrum
ohne m paket kaufen und nacher nachrüsten.
bei meinem coupe macht sich das übrigens auch in der versicherung bemerkbar, das ich ohne m paket gekauft habe.
mit m paket kostet die vollkasko rund 150euro mehr jährlich.
jetzt hab ich es vorne nachgerüstet, und hinten kommt es auch noch


----------



## winner961 (30. Dezember 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> dann machs genau andersrum
> ohne m paket kaufen und nacher nachrüsten.
> bei meinem coupe macht sich das übrigens auch in der versicherung bemerkbar, das ich ohne m paket gekauft habe.
> mit m paket kostet die vollkasko rund 150euro mehr jährlich.
> jetzt hab ich es vorne nachgerüstet, und hinten kommt es auch noch


 
Ich finde an nem 316 ist das m-Paket ein wenig fehl am Platz ansonsten schon ok aber mir gefallen auch die BMW ohne weil sie eben was besonderes sind und nicht wie alle anderen dieses Paket haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> dann machs genau andersrum
> ohne m paket kaufen und nacher nachrüsten.


 
+1 

Hab ich auch gemacht. Und dann kann man auch die M-Front vom QP nehmen, die sieht in meinen Augen noch deutlich besser aus.

*@ **Re4dt* 
Achte darauf, dass du möglichst einen Facelift kaufst, die sind wertstabiler und deutlich besser verarbeitet


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2013)

Die Videos sind ja absolut mega. Ein Glück das die den gleich rausgezogen haben am Ring.


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2013)

fatlace schrieb:


> wenn es nen schön wetter auto ist dann ist es doch in ordnung
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Lol! Großartig! Was eine Flachzange!


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2013)

Hab das neulich schon auf FB gesehen und musste so lachen  Wenn man in seinem Polo auch einen auf dicke Hose machen muss...


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2013)

Die hier sind auch echt übel! Wenn die am Parkplatz der Zufahrt gesteinigt worden wären, sie hätten es verdient gehabt! 

http://youtu.be/q3KCaNUT93Q


----------



## fatlace (31. Dezember 2013)

halten doch den ganzen verkehr auf.
wen ich hinter dennen gewesen wäre, hätte ich die aber auf dem parkplatz weiter verfolgt und von denen das geld für die runde verlangt.


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2013)

Was kostet so ne Runde?


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2013)

Glaub 22€?


----------



## fatlace (31. Dezember 2013)

eine runde kostet 26€


----------



## Re4dt (31. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was kostet so ne Runde?


 


watercooled schrieb:


> Glaub 22€?


 
27 € kostet eine Runde. (Ab '14)

Das ist mal echt die Härte... Sowas ist einfach Respektlos gegenüber den anderen, ab und zu kann man mal driften aber die ganze Strecke lang?!


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2013)

22, 26, 27? Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Im Rückspiegel vom "Kamerawagen" sieht man manchmal, dass Autos dahinter sind. Schon ärgerlich, wenn diese blöden Holländer den Verkehr mit ihrem schwulen Rumgedrifte aufhalten. Zudem ist das Driften auf der Nordschleife verboten.



watercooled schrieb:


> 22, 26, 27? Wer bietet mehr?



http://www.nuerburgring.de/angebote/motor-action/touristenfahrten-nordschleife.html

27 €


----------



## fatlace (31. Dezember 2013)

2013 hat ne runde noch 26euro gekostet, wie es im neuen jahr aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hab das neulich schon auf FB gesehen und musste so lachen  Wenn man in seinem Polo auch einen auf dicke Hose machen muss...


Leider geil 
Aber wusste nicht, dass dort Kameraverbot ist? Immer? Weil es gibt doch unzählige Private NOS-Videos auf Youtube. sind die dann alle "regelwidrig" aufgenommen?


----------



## fatlace (31. Dezember 2013)

gab da mal son lustiges video wo man kurz nach der einfahrt alle autos gesehen hat wie die angehalten haben, weil die ihre kameras anbringen
find es leider nichtmehr.

ja aber es ist so wie driften verboten.


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ach so günstig hab mal was von 200€ oder so gehört  aber mit meinem A1 trau ich mich da nicht rauf tut der Karre nur nicht gut und soviel Spaß wird man da auch nicht dann haben


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2013)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Leider geil
> Aber wusste nicht, dass dort Kameraverbot ist? Immer? Weil es gibt doch unzählige Private NOS-Videos auf Youtube. sind die dann alle "regelwidrig" aufgenommen?



Es ist Kameraverbot. Aber die sagen nix. Außer halt, du machst den Depp. Wie oben geschehen!


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2013)

Jap. Das verbot gibts nur damit man deren Cams mietet.


----------



## Re4dt (31. Dezember 2013)

Mal eine Frage, habe im Sommer vor mit meinem neuen Auto paar mal auf die Strecke zu gehen. Habe 1 Jahr Fahrpraxis bisher und werde demnächst einen Fahrsicherheitstraining von Mercedes Driving Events Abschließen. 
Wie Schwer ist es auf dem Nürnburgring zu fahren? Oder sollte man als Fahranfänger allgemein noch etwas mehr Fahrpraxis sammeln ? 
Alternativ gäbe es hier den Hockenheimring. Recht praktisch beide recht in der Nähe


----------



## roadgecko (31. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, habe im Sommer vor mit meinem neuen Auto paar mal auf die Strecke zu gehen. Habe 1 Jahr Fahrpraxis bisher und werde demnächst einen Fahrsicherheitstraining von Mercedes Driving Events Abschließen.
> Wie Schwer ist es auf dem Nürnburgring zu fahren? Oder sollte man als Fahranfänger allgemein noch etwas mehr Fahrpraxis sammeln ?
> Alternativ gäbe es hier den Hockenheimring. Recht praktisch beide recht in der Nähe


 
Also ich würde es die ersten Runden langsam angehen. Wenn man mal auf YT schaut wem da so der Ar*** weg geht, ist das die deutlich sichere methode.

nürburgring crash - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> und soviel Spaß wird man da auch nicht dann haben


 Doch doch. Gibt nix besseres.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, habe im Sommer vor mit meinem neuen  Auto paar mal auf die Strecke zu gehen. Habe 1 Jahr Fahrpraxis bisher  und werde demnächst einen Fahrsicherheitstraining von Mercedes Driving  Events Abschließen.
> Wie Schwer ist es auf dem Nürnburgring zu  fahren? Oder sollte man als Fahranfänger allgemein noch etwas mehr  Fahrpraxis sammeln ?
> Alternativ gäbe es hier den Hockenheimring. Recht praktisch beide recht in der Nähe


 Ich bin driekt mit 18 drauf, allerdings schon 1 Jahr mit 17 gefahren. Die erste Runde war ne 10:28. 

Kommt drauf an wie gut du mit dem Auto umgehen kannst. Ich rate jedem erstmal 150-200 Runden am PC oder Playstation zu fahren, um die Streckenführung zu kennen. Gibt Stellen, die mit über 200 blind gefahren werden. Die ersten Runden langsam angehen lassen, schneller wird man von alleine. Vorallem ist es wichtig in den ersten Runden zu lernen, wie der Belag ist. Es gibt richtig rutschige Stellen und Andere, wo man richtig viel Grip hat. Hohe Acht z.B. hat ab etwa Hälfte der Kurve extrem griffigen Belag. Da schliddert man quasi rein und weis, das die Reifen irgendwann greifen. Darauf muss man sich einfach verlassen.

Wenn du unbedingt Touristenfahrten machen willst, dann fahr wenn nix los ist. Mitten in der Woche oder so. Ich fahre fast kein Touri mehr, da sind mir zu viele mit Bullis, Motorrädern, und anderem Gedöns unterwegs.


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2013)

Nos würde ich als Neuling nur unter der Woche fahren. Sind nicht so viele Idioten unterwegs. Ach ja, niemals das ESP ausschalten!


----------



## Zoon (31. Dezember 2013)

Fahr die erste Runde Real als Beifahrer mit!  Kannst noch so viel Runden auf der P'layse abreißen in echt ist die Strecke einmal ganz anders, alleine da auf der Konsole schonmal die Fliehkräfte fehlen wenn man z.B. Fuchsröhre durch die Kompression kommt. Wenn dirs Ringtaxi zu teuer ist viele von den Stammtourifahrern sind auch gerne bereit einen Beifahrer mitzunehmen.

Das Video mit den beiden Vollhauben My day .. bzw made my Year


----------



## Re4dt (31. Dezember 2013)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also ich würde es die ersten Runden langsam angehen. Wenn man mal auf YT schaut wem da so der Ar*** weg geht, ist das die deutlich sichere methode.


 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin driekt mit 18 drauf, allerdings schon 1 Jahr mit 17 gefahren. Die erste Runde war ne 10:28.
> 
> Kommt drauf an wie gut du mit dem Auto umgehen kannst. Ich rate jedem erstmal 150-200 Runden am PC oder Playstation zu fahren, um die Streckenführung zu kennen. Gibt Stellen, die mit über 200 blind gefahren werden. Die ersten Runden langsam angehen lassen, schneller wird man von alleine. Vorallem ist es wichtig in den ersten Runden zu lernen, wie der Belag ist. Es gibt richtig rutschige Stellen und Andere, wo man richtig viel Grip hat. Hohe Acht z.B. hat ab etwa Hälfte der Kurve extrem griffigen Belag. Da schliddert man quasi rein und weis, das die Reifen irgendwann greifen. Darauf muss man sich einfach verlassen.


 


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nos würde ich als Neuling nur unter der Woche fahren. Sind nicht so viele Idioten unterwegs. Ach ja, niemals das ESP ausschalten!


 


Zoon schrieb:


> Fahr die erste Runde Real als Beifahrer mit!  Kannst noch so viel Runden auf der P'layse abreißen in echt ist die Strecke einmal ganz anders, alleine da auf der Konsole schonmal die Fliehkräfte fehlen wenn man z.B. Fuchsröhre durch die Kompression kommt. Wenn dirs Ringtaxi zu teuer ist viele von den Stammtourifahrern sind auch gerne bereit einen Beifahrer mitzunehmen.


 
Beifahrer im Sinne von Ringtaxi? Denke einmalig wäre es nicht verkehrt, gibts doch von BMW im M5? 
Ansonsten Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps bis Sommer kann ich ja auf der Playsi noch üben in Gran Turismo


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2013)

Bei uns hinter der Halle sieht es aus wie auf einem japanischen Schrottplatz 
Entschuldigung natürlich Bastelbuden Platz


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte da im Umkreis erstmal die ganzen Bäume plattgemacht. Da fällt ständig immer nur ******* runter und verstopft die Wasserableiter.


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2013)

Weil S13, Sky und MR2 ja auch aufn Schrott gehören wa


----------



## winner961 (31. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Beifahrer im Sinne von Ringtaxi? Denke einmalig wäre es nicht verkehrt, gibts doch von BMW im M5?
> Ansonsten Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps bis Sommer kann ich ja auf der Playsi noch üben in Gran Turismo


 
Coole Idee
Werde ich auch machen wenn ich endlich 18 bin und mein Auto hab. 
War zwar ein paar mal schon auf Rennstrecken aber wenn nur als Beifahrer


----------



## Seeefe (31. Dezember 2013)

Heute morgen um halb 3 erstmal schöne allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle gehabt  Ich war auf der Linksabbiegerspur und wartete bei Rot. Neben mir standen dann die netten Herren, guckten ins Auto. Ich fuhr los und die netten Herren wollten dann wohl doch nicht mehr weiter gerade aus und fuhren auch nach links und da leuchtete die Leuchtschrift schon im Rückspiegel  

Naja hat keine zwei Minuten gedauert, da konnt ich weiterfahren. Ich sah halt etwas Müde aus, nach ner Lan und einer Filmnacht am Stück, ists wohl verständlich


----------



## computertod (31. Dezember 2013)

so, hab heute meinen Baby Benz abgeholt, hier nun nochmal ein paar Bilder.
Felgen sind Gullideckel vom W124


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2013)

Den als erstes Auto?


----------



## computertod (31. Dezember 2013)

nope, mein 1. Auto war der Polo, der links daneben steht


----------



## winner961 (31. Dezember 2013)

computertod schrieb:


> nope, mein 1. Auto war der Polo, der links daneben steht


 
Schicker Benz  wäre was für mich


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2013)

217k? Schon nen Schlauch bekommen? Ansonsten leg dir einen ins Auto sonst stehste mal da und die Karre geht nicht mehr an. Als erfahrener 190er Fahrer sollte man immer einen im Kofferraum liegen haben und bei Bedarf tauschen.


----------



## computertod (31. Dezember 2013)

Wie darf ich das mit dem schlauch verstehen?^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2013)

Der 102er Motor von Daimler hat die Angewohnheit, dass der dicke Schlauch der vom Luftmengenmesser Gummi-Gehäuse zum Zusatzluftventil abfliegt und kaputt geht, wenn der ein wenig älter wird. Dann zieht der da richtig derbe Falschluft und die Stauscheibe wird nicht mehr genug runtergedrückt. Dadurch bekommt er keinen Sprit mehr und geht nicht mehr an. Den Schlauch kannst du fühlen, wenn du mit dem rechten Arm von vorn unter dem Saugrohr drunterhergreifst und dann von unten das Gehäuse vom Luftmengenmesser abtastest. Ist nen richtig dicker, kurzer Schlauch, kann man nicht verfehlen.

Der Schlauch oder die Verteilerkappe sind meist der Grund, warum die Motoren nicht mehr anspringen. Ich glaub so nen Schlauch kostet 6€ direkt bei deinem Daimler Händler. Bei älteren Autos kann man durchaus noch selber Hand anlegen, wenn er mal nicht will.

Ich hab in der Werkstatt vielleicht jedes Jahr noch 2 190er, mehr kommen davon nicht mehr.(zum Glück) Ist ansich kein schlechtes Auto, nur dran Schrauben ist nicht der Burner.


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2014)

Okay, von der Problematik hab ich noch nix gehört, mir wurde nur empfohlen sämtliche Unterdruckschläuche zu wechseln


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Weil S13, Sky und MR2 ja auch aufn Schrott gehören wa


 
War auch eher ironisch gemeint, der MR2 ist sogar einer der seltenen mit Turbo  Der Skyline ist vom Motor her serie also "nur" ein RB25DET und der S13 hat einen leistungsgesteigerten CA18DET drin. Gehören aber alle nur Freunden von uns, unsere Autos stehen halt alle in der Halle.


----------



## watercooled (1. Januar 2014)

"Nur" 

Ich dachte der CA18DET hält schon Serie nicht?


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2014)

Ist ja auch schon der dritte Motor in der Karre. Aber er hat auch "nur" 220PS, also nicht wirklich viel mehr Leistung. Trotzdem wird auch dieser Motor früher oder später wohl Probleme machen.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Januar 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> so, hab heute meinen Baby Benz abgeholt, hier nun nochmal ein paar Bilder.
> Felgen sind Gullideckel vom W124


 
Gefällt mir  Sieht von den Bildern her auch ziemlich sauber aus.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. Januar 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> so, hab heute meinen Baby Benz abgeholt, hier nun nochmal ein paar Bilder.
> Felgen sind Gullideckel vom W124


Welches Baujahr? 
Mein Vater hat auch immer noch nen 190er, ist ein robustes und zuverlässiges Auto. Mir allerdings ein wenig zu lahm, viel flotter als ein intel Pentium 4 ist der net


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2014)

Baujahr ist 88 (Erstzulassung laut schein: 08.08.88)
Klar, n Rennwagen ist es keiner - muss ja auch nicht


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

...die Trolle machen auch vor diesem Thread nicht halt, weshalb hier gerade ein paar Beiträge entfernt wurden.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...die Trolle machen auch vor diesem Thread nicht halt, weshalb hier gerade ein paar Beiträge entfernt wurden.


Heute ist doch Feiertag ─ die Trolle, Elfen und sieben Zwerge dachten bestimmt, da arbeiten keine Mods


----------



## winner961 (1. Januar 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> Baujahr ist 88 (Erstzulassung laut schein: 08.08.88)
> Klar, n Rennwagen ist es keiner - muss ja auch nicht


 
Cooles Zulassungdatum 
So alt war der von meiner Tante auch 
war ein 2.6  das war für ein geiles Teil  total unscheinbar aber trotzdem relativ viel Leistung


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2014)

ja, so ein 2.6 wär auch ne Sache gewesen, leider hat sich der Verkäufer nicht mehr gemeldet...


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...die Trolle machen auch vor diesem Thread nicht halt, weshalb hier gerade ein paar Beiträge entfernt wurden.


 
Was ist passiert? Habs leider nicht mitbekommen


----------



## ErbsenPommes (1. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Habs leider nicht mitbekommen


Die Kiddies aus dem LT haben sich zweit Accounts gemacht und etliche Threads vollgespammt. 
 So hab ich das zumindest mitbekommen.


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

Es gab heute Abend ein paar lustige User ...oder besser User, die es lustig fanden diverse Doppelaccounts zu erstellen und dann das Forum zu penetrieren. Schlussendlich wurde viel geschlossen und gesperrt. Auch dieser Thread war am Rande betroffen.

Also einfach wieder zum PS-Geflüster übergehen. Ich für meinen Teil nutze den morgigen Tag und rüste mein Auto auf Sportautomatik um.


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2014)

Wie rüstet man ein Auto auf Sportautomatik um? Meinst du damit diese Schaltpadels am Lenkrad?

Wir wollen morgen anfangen den grünen Skyline von Automatik auf Schaltgetriebe umzubauen. Bin ich mal gespannt wie er sich danach fährt, weil dann kann der Wagen endlich mit mehr Ladedruck fahren da das Automatikgetriebe ab 450nm Probleme macht.


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

- Neue Schaltbox (Wählhebel) mit zusätzlicher Sport-Taste in der Mittelkonsole
- Neues Lenkrad mit Schaltwippen
-Codieren ...fertig

Anschließend verändern sich durch die Sport-Taste drei Kennlinien -> Motor -> Getriebe-> Lenkung ...was zur Folge hat, dass der Wagen sehr sensibel auf Gasstöße reagiert und besser am Gas hängt, die Lenkung nochmals straffer wird (als mit Aktivlenkung) und die Schaltzeiten deutlich verkürzt werden. Anschließend werde ich sicher noch eine Kennfeldoptimierung auf ~ 340PS / 750Nm anstreben ...bin da aber etwas unschlüssig und konservativ. Eventuell spare ich mir das Geld und bestelle im Sommer nen neuen M4.


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2014)

Der M4 ist meiner Meinung nach der aktuell schönste Wagen den man sich kaufen kann. Einfach geil... am besten in diesem Phönixgelb. Weiß aber nicht genau wie die Farbe richtig heißt, beschäftige mich mit BMW`s dafür zu wenig. Aber das mit der Getriebeänderung hört sich auch nicht schlecht an.


----------



## roadgecko (1. Januar 2014)

Also bei GT6 fährt der sich super 

Das Blau ist aber auch nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

Früher hat man dazu "Tuning für Arme" gesagt - nicht weil es günstig ist (Umrüstung liegt normalerweise bei >1000€), sondern weil es Plug´n Play ist und in zwei Stunden erledigt.  Nach der Optimierung würde der Wagen ~19s von 0 auf 200 brauchen, was für 2t schon sehr agil ist. Sehr reizvoll...

Der M4 reizt mich schon, da ich elendig auf Carbon und auf diese 3l-Biturbo-Triebwerke stehe. Leistungstechnisch liegt er mit ~430PS zwar nicht sehr hoch, muss aber auch nur <1.500kg bewegen. Mein Favorit wäre ein M4 in weiß, Bilstein-Fahrwerk rein und Serienräder mit Spurplatten in Form bringen - fertig. Ab April (hab ich zumindes im Kopf) soll man den Konfigurieren können.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (1. Januar 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also bei GT6 fährt der sich super   Das Blau ist aber auch nicht ganz ohne.


Wollte ich grad schreiben haha.
Die ganzen neuen BMW's finde ich von der Optik wirklich gelungen, besonders in den M Varianten gibt es zurzeit nichts für mich was besser aussieht. 
Außer einem E30, der geht immer vor.


----------



## roadgecko (1. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Früher hat man dazu "Tuning für Arme" gesagt - nicht weil es günstig ist (Umrüstung liegt normalerweise bei >1000€), sondern weil es Plug´n Play ist und in zwei Stunden erledigt.  Nach der Optimierung würde der Wagen ~19s von 0 auf 200 brauchen, was für 2t schon sehr agil ist. Sehr reizvoll...
> 
> Der M4 reizt mich schon, da ich elendig auf Carbon und auf diese 3l-Biturbo-Triebwerke stehe. Leistungstechnisch liegt er mit ~430PS zwar nicht sehr hoch, muss aber auch nur <1.500kg bewegen. Mein Favorit wäre ein M4 in weiß, Bilstein-Fahrwerk rein und Serienräder mit Spurplatten in Form bringen - fertig. Ab April (hab ich zumindes im Kopf) soll man den Konfigurieren können.


 
Ich glaub wir sind alle verwöhnt. 430PS bei 1500KG geht doch sehr gut nach vorne.

Gibt es schon Beschleunigungswerte für den M4 ?
Der sollte doch deutlich unter 20sec brauchen.


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Außer einem E30, der geht immer vor.


 
Jein, aber sieht als M3 in weiß wirklich extrem schick aus. 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Beschleunigungswerte für den M4 ?
> Der sollte doch deutlich unter 20sec brauchen.


 
Von  dem Auto gibt es noch nichts, außer den Bildern von der  Veröffentlichung. Über den Rest schweigt man sich bis jetzt aus. Klar  ist bis jetzt nur das Gewicht unter 1.500kg und die Leistung von ~430PS.

Das wäre so meiner... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (1. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jein, aber sieht als M3 in weiß wirklich extrem schick aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




einzige auto zur zeit, wofür ich meinen sofort abgeben würde.
der e92 M3 war auch irgendwie nix, zu schwer und nen v8 gehört nicht in nen m3, meiner meinung nach.
die gemachten 335 haben die m3 ja locker lang gemacht, schon irgendwie peinlich.


----------



## roadgecko (1. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jein, aber sieht als M3 in weiß wirklich extrem schick aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehe 13,5 Sec von 0-200 

Würd mich nicht wundern wenn die Zeit auf +/- 1sec stimmen würde.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jein, aber sieht als M3 in weiß wirklich extrem schick aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also in den M4 hab ich mich ja verliebt  Ich kann ihn mir zwar nichtmal im Traum leisten, aber wer weiß, vielleicht irgendwann mal. Bei dem Wagen passt für mich einfach alles, vor allem das Design 

Also bei BMW auf der Seite steht von 0 - 100km/h ~4,3s


----------



## winner961 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich denke das wird der schon packen die schönsten Farben sind das Yas Blau, das Phönix gelb und natürlich Alpine Weiß und Diamant Schwarz


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Hehe 13,5 Sec von 0-200
> 
> Würd mich nicht wundern wenn die Zeit auf +/- 1sec stimmen würde.


 
Wo hast du die Zeit gefunden?


----------



## roadgecko (1. Januar 2014)

GranTurismo 6

317 kW/5700 U/min
549,9 Nm / 2.000 U/min
Gewicht 1497 kg

Die Zeit ist aber selber "gemessen" und ist natürlich alles virtuell aber das sollte so in etwa hinkommen.


----------



## winner961 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich trau dem M4 das schon zu aber mir gefällt der M3 sogar fast besser  es sind aber beide geil  
Vor allem das beste ist ja das Bi-Turbo-R6 Triebwerk


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

Warum ist mir das nicht aufgefallen? ^^ Leider kann man das Fahrzeug da nicht tunen ...und ich habe den Goldpokal um 0,310s verpasst.  Sonst habe ich alle Events bisher in Gold.


----------



## winner961 (1. Januar 2014)

Geht der noch nicht zum kaufen ? Hab das Spiel leider noch nicht


----------



## fatlace (1. Januar 2014)

ich finds schade das sie das coupe dem 3er so ähnlich gemacht haben. bei der e9X reihe sticht das coupe sofort raus, da hatten sie noch angst dem coupe eine eigene modellbezeichnung zu geben.
aber jetzt beim 4er sehen die sich vorne wieder zu ähnlich, finde ich, wobei das bei den M modellen beim E9X genauso war
bei mir wirds leider nie ein M4 werden, aber in 1-2 jahren würde ich meinen schon gerne gegen einen 4er tauschen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rj5paxio_WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1FpSGjN15A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich verstehe das ganze umgelabel sowieso nicht.. Wären sie einfach bei M3 Coupe geblieben, ist aber anscheinend nen Trend geworden das die Hersteller ihre Lücken mit irgendwelchen "Modellen" stopfen. Abgesehen davon werden die Dinger absolute Biester, besonders durch das mögliche optimieren.. Schon allein die gut gemachten e90'er kleben teilweise am Heck von nem m6 etc. und was dann mit solch einem Geschoss möglich sein wird will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der M4 reizt mich schon, da ich elendig auf Carbon und auf diese 3l-Biturbo-Triebwerke stehe. Leistungstechnisch liegt er mit ~430PS zwar nicht sehr hoch, muss aber auch nur <1.500kg bewegen.


 
Dafür hast du einen Klasse Klang, vorallem mit Lightweigt, HMS oder Akrapovic Abgasanlagen


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2014)

Da wird ja nichts umgelabelt. Audi hat es ja vor Jahren vorgemacht. Was meinst du wie sich meine Mutter freut, dass es keinen neuen A4 mehr als Cabrio gibt.  Der A5 ist der 1,60m Person dann doch zu groß.

A4 -> Limousine / Kombi
A5 -> Cabrio / Coupe

BMW geht eben denselben Schritt.


----------



## fatlace (1. Januar 2014)

ja mit dem N54 haben die ein monster geschaffen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61V3q6sl4X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mal gucken was beim neuen m3/m4 zu machen sein wird, der wird viel potenzial haben.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da wird ja nichts umgelabelt. Audi hat es ja vor Jahren vorgemacht. Was meinst du wie sich meine Mutter freut, dass es keinen neuen A4 mehr als Cabrio gibt.  Der A5 ist der 1,60m Person dann doch zu groß.
> 
> A4 -> Limousine / Kombi
> A5 -> Cabrio / Coupe
> ...


 
Das schon, nur unterscheiden sich, in meinen Augen, A4 und A5 schon deutlich und der A5 ist ja mittlerweile mit dem Sportback auch wieder irgendwo ne eigene Kategorie wohingegen der 4er lediglich ein 3er als Coupe ist. Die Maße dürften identisch sein, oder? Wie auch immer, schön ist er allemal.

@fatlace

Das meinte ich.. Das ist wirklich enorm. Vor allem sind die neuen Dinger ja mehr Computer als Auto, da dürfte so einiges an Optimierung drin sein.


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt auch. Vielleicht braucht BMW da einfach eine Generation um etwas mehr Distanz zu schaffen. Laut BMW soll der M4 mit DKG nur 4,1s auf 100 km/h benötigen. Wer dann noch etwas optimiert, hat schnell ein rasantes Gefährt in der Garage.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das schon, nur unterscheiden sich, in meinen Augen, A4 und A5 schon deutlich und der A5 ist ja mittlerweile mit dem Sportback auch wieder irgendwo ne eigene Kategorie wohingegen der 4er lediglich ein 3er als Coupe ist. Die Maße dürften identisch sein, oder? Wie auch immer, schön ist er allemal.


Ich vermute, der Schritt wurde vor allem wegen den zusätzlichen Modellen gemacht, also dem 3er GT bzw. 4er GranCoupe. Wie auch bei 5er und 6er und 1er und 2er sollen alle Modelle mit Coupeform dadurch eigenständiger positioniert werden.


----------



## watercooled (2. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wer dann noch etwas optimiert, hat schnell ein rasantes Gefährt in der Garage.


 
4 Sekunden sind also rasant? Was ist denn dann schnell für dich?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2014)

@ Klutten
0-100 ist heute eigentlich völlig Latte, von 100 bis 200 zeigen sich die Leistungsunterschiede am deutlichsten, zumindest in der Leistungsklasse.
Gerade bei 0-100 ist auch der Faktor Reifen sehr groß (performance bzw. spritsparend orientiert)


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2014)

Für dieses Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen eine RaceLogic Performance Box zu kaufen, damit kann man so schön viele Werte bessen. Leider mit 500Euro auch nicht ganz günstig, nur so zum rumspielen. 

Racelogic PerformanceBox PB01


----------



## Beam39 (2. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Klutten
> 0-100 ist heute eigentlich völlig Latte, von 100 bis 200 zeigen sich die Leistungsunterschiede am deutlichsten, zumindest in der Leistungsklasse.
> Gerade bei 0-100 ist auch der Faktor Reifen sehr groß (performance bzw. spritsparend orientiert)


 
Das stimmt zwar, aber alter.. 4.1 Sek. sind echt böse.. Da kommt man locker in die magische 3 Sek. Zone, und das für verhältnismäßig wenig Kohle. 

Ich bekomme solangsam das Gefühl dass so in 10-15 Jahren so gut wie jedes "normale" Auto (z.B. M4) mit optimieren im Sprint den Supersportlern die Stirn wird bieten können. Kann man sich ja ausmalen wie das dann aussieht wenn man son M4 für weniger als die hälfte hinterhergeschmissen bekommt und man dann für wenig Geld viel PS rausholt. Wie bei den heutigen GTI und R-Fahrern halt. Da fährt kaum einer mehr standard rum.

Und bei den Supersportlern kann man derzeit Leistungsmäßig nicht mehr  viel machen weil es da irgendwann an Traktion fehlt, wobei das die Jungs  von Nissan beim GTR ziemlich gut hinbekommen. Da gibts welche mit 900ps und die haben kaum bzw. für die Leistung wenig Schlupf und lassen nen Veyron blöd aussehen. 

Bin gespannt wie sich das alles entwickelt weil man derzeit Motorentechnisch keinerlei Probleme mehr mit Leistungsentwicklung hat und somit die Traktion immer wichtiger wird..


----------



## winner961 (2. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch. Vielleicht braucht BMW da einfach eine Generation um etwas mehr Distanz zu schaffen. Laut BMW soll der M4 mit DKG nur 4,1s auf 100 km/h benötigen. Wer dann noch etwas optimiert, hat schnell ein rasantes Gefährt in der Garage.


 

Stimmt Klutten dazu hab ich noch ne Frage warum schalten die Automatik nicht weiter als in den sechsten von acht Gängen wenn die V-Max erreicht werden soll. Gibt's dafür einen Grund ?


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Stimmt Klutten dazu hab ich noch ne Frage warum schalten die Automatik nicht weiter als in den sechsten von acht Gängen wenn die V-Max erreicht werden soll. Gibt's dafür einen Grund ?



Die letzten zwei Gänge sind wohl zu lang, also zum Spritsparen, ausgelegt. Hat man häufiger, dass Vmax. z.B. nur im 5. und nicht im 6. Gang erreicht wird. Glaub, bei der Corvette war das so.


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> 4 Sekunden sind also rasant? Was ist denn dann schnell für dich?



Da schon seit Jahren fast jeder Hersteller ein Auto mit ~5s anbietet, ist das nicht mehr so spannend. Bei ~4s wird die Luft nach oben aber schon mächtig dünn, da eben sehr viele Einflüsse wie die Traktion, ergo die Physik, das Ganze einbremsen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist da der aktuelle TTRS von Audi. Mit 340PS ist er ja nicht mal sooo übermotorisiert, aber was der Allradantrieb zusammen mit dem DSG in den Asphalt stemmt, ist der Wahnsinn. Angegeben ist der wohl mit 4,3s. Mit einer kleinen Leistungssteigerung Richtung 400PS soll das Teil dann ~3,8s für den Sprint brauchen. Das finde ich dann schon wirklich schnell und so fährt es sich auch. Der Antritt von dem Motor ist in jedem Gang wirklich beeindruckend! 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Klutten
> 0-100 ist heute eigentlich völlig Latte, von 100 bis 200 zeigen sich die Leistungsunterschiede am deutlichsten, zumindest in der Leistungsklasse.
> Gerade bei 0-100 ist auch der Faktor Reifen sehr groß (performance bzw. spritsparend orientiert)



Ist eben ein Vergleichswert. Schlussendlich ist es eine Kombination aus Allem. Die reinen Werte sind mehr eh Schnuppe, anhand derer kann man nur etwas Vergleichen und die Performance enschätzen. Viel wichtiger ist mir das Fahrgefühl, welches das Auto vermittelt, die Sitze, die Lenkung, der Sound. ...wie eben auch beim TTRS, der derzeit sehr viel davon für "halbwegs" normales Geld bietet.



winner961 schrieb:


> Stimmt Klutten dazu hab ich noch ne Frage warum schalten die Automatik nicht weiter als in den sechsten von acht Gängen wenn die V-Max erreicht werden soll. Gibt's dafür einen Grund ?



Habe ich so noch nicht gehört. Einzig das etwas nervöse Verhalten oftmals mehrere Gänge zu überspringen, wird halt von vielen Leuten bemängelt. Den meisten kann ich dann nur den Tipp geben, mit den Schaltpunkten eins zu werden. Die Getriebe bei BMW sind extrem lernfähig und das merkt man auch. Mein Getriebe schaltet im Alltag zu 100% so, wie ich es will und erwarte. Einfach deshalb, weil ich die Geschwindigkeiten und Lasten kenne, wo geschaltet wird. Mit einem sensiblen Gasfuß kann man das dann sanft steuern. Dazu gehört aber auch Gefühl und Talent, was bestimmt mehr als 90% der Autofahrer nicht an den Tag legen wollen.

Man merkt das beim Wechsel von Sommer- auf Winterbereifung und umgekehrt immer ganz gut. Etwa 2-3 Tage (oder ~300km) braucht mein Getriebe, um sich wieder meinem Fahrverhalten anzupassen - danach ist kein Unterschied mehr erkennbar.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Gänge sind wohl zu lang,  also zum Spritsparen, ausgelegt. Hat man häufiger, dass Vmax. z.B. nur  im 5. und nicht im 6. Gang erreicht wird. Glaub, bei der Corvette war  das so.



Das wären dann aber zwei nutzlose Gänge - und das kann nicht sein.


----------



## winner961 (2. Januar 2014)

Ist aber trotzdem ein wenig unsinnig oder ? Muss ich mal dem nächst bei nem Automaten ausprobieren. 
Dann bringen die Gänge die man mehr hat nur was wenn man nicht V-Max fährt was.

@Klutten das ist mir nur aufgefallen als ich es im Bericht der AutoBild gelesen hab wo der Maximalverbrauch getestet wurde. 
Deshalb die Frage aber ich denke ich werde es mal ausprobieren wenn ich wieder dazu komm eine 6- Gang-BMW - Automatik zu fahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für dieses Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen eine RaceLogic Performance Box zu kaufen, damit kann man so schön viele Werte bessen. Leider mit 500Euro auch nicht ganz günstig, nur so zum rumspielen.
> 
> Racelogic PerformanceBox PB01



Gebraucht kaufen 
z.B. Performance Box / Drift Box / Leistungsmessung Zeitmessung GPS | eBay Kleinanzeigen mobil


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das wären dann aber zwei nutzlose Gänge - und das kann nicht sein.


 

Doppelt soviel Sprit sparen!


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2014)

Ansich keine schlechte Idee, aber wegen 80Euro was gebrauchtes kaufen? Nunja wird sich dann zeigen wenn es soweit ist, erstmal muss ich noch die Nockenwellen und das Abstimmen bezahlen. Danach kauf ich mir dann wohl so eine Box um die Leistung auch mal "sehen" zu können.


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> ... ich werde es mal ausprobieren wenn ich wieder dazu komm eine 6- Gang-BMW - Automatik zu fahren


 
Du meinst sicher 8-Gang, oder? Die 6-Gang-Automaten sind schneller im letzten Gang, als dir lieb ist.  Mein Auto fährt ja z.B. im 2. Gang an und schaltet dann bei normaler Fahrweise bei 57km/h schon in den 5. Gang, bei 77km/h dann in den 6. Gang. Mit einer forscheren Gaspedalstellung werden die Gänge natürlich noch deultich weiter bis zum Schaltpunkt ausgedreht.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Doppelt soviel Sprit sparen!


 
Dann nehme ich noch ein paar Gänge mehr. Vielleicht muss ich dann jede Woche an die Tanke und kann überschüssigen Diesel abgeben.


----------



## winner961 (2. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher 8-Gang, oder? Die 6-Gang-Automaten sind schneller im letzten Gang, als dir lieb ist.  Mein Auto fährt ja z.B. im 2. Gang an und schaltet dann bei normaler Fahrweise bei 57km/h schon in den 5. Gang, bei 77km/h dann in den 6. Gang. Mit einer forscheren Gaspedalstellung werden die Gänge natürlich noch deultich weiter bis zum Schaltpunkt ausgedreht.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann nehme ich noch ein paar Gänge mehr. Vielleicht muss ich dann jede Woche an die Tanke und kann überschüssigen Diesel abgeben.


 
Ne Klutten ist ein E90 318i mit der alten Sechsgangautomatik  der war noch vor der Zeit der Achtgänge. Hat deiner Acht ?

Mehr Gänge = mehr Spritsparen Super Dann gibt es bald 12 Gänge  und noch viel mehr


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Mehr Gänge = mehr Spritsparen Super Dann gibt es bald 12 Gänge  und noch viel mehr


 
Warum denn nicht? Porsche verbaut aktuell 8 im Handschalter (7 + Rückwärtsgang).


----------



## winner961 (2. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Porsche verbaut aktuell 8 im Handschalter (7 + Rückwärtsgang).


 
Hat die Corvette nicht auch 8 ? Aber nur im US-Modell oder ? Ich bin zurzeit immer schon mit 6 zufrieden mein erstes Auto wird eh nur 5 haben


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Hat die Corvette nicht auch 8 ? Aber nur im US-Modell oder ? Ich bin zurzeit immer schon mit 6 zufrieden mein erstes Auto wird eh nur 5 haben


 
Ja 7 Vorwärts + 1 Rückwärts. VORERST nur als Handschalter....aber mit active rev matching.

Mit US/EU Version hat das nichts zu tun.

Grüße


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Januar 2014)

War gestern abend Kurz auf der Autobahn. Find ich doch echt gut für nen 10 Jahre alten Motor mit angeblichen 218 PS  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## winner961 (2. Januar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> War gestern abend Kurz auf der Autobahn. Find ich doch echt gut für nen 10 Jahre alten Motor mit angeblichen 218 PS
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Darf man fragen welches Auto das ist ? Der SLK ? 
Und welche App ist das ?


----------



## watercooled (2. Januar 2014)

Um welches Auto handelt es sich denn? Dein SLK320?


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Januar 2014)

Ja, hab nach dem 130i wieder nen slk 320. Ulysse speedometer heißt die app. Waren 256 laut tacho. Bei meinem einser ging dieser um ganze 13 kmh vor bei dem Tempo.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2014)

Komisch. Ist der nicht bei 250 abgeriegelt?


----------



## 8800 GT (2. Januar 2014)

Ist nur mit 245 angegeben, daher nicht abgeregelt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ansich keine schlechte Idee, aber wegen 80Euro was gebrauchtes kaufen?


 
Da ist ja auch die Außenantenne mit dabei, oder gehört die zur Grundausstattung ?


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2014)

Was zum schmunzeln:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FA04TC-rN0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcbHKNkYaIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wobei man auch sagen muss ist das man bei den Typen die ohne 10m vorausdenken mal einfach in die Kreuzung fahren und diese dann zuparken schonmal einen dicken Hals bekommen kann.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (2. Januar 2014)

Der Fahrer im Opel Corsa hätte doch einfach ein Stück vorfahren können, der hatte doch noch Platz.. Oder der im Zafira ein Stück nach hinten?! 
Das finde schon recht unverschämt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Januar 2014)

Natürlich ist es echt kacke wenn irgendwelche Deppen sehen das Stau ist und trotzdem in  die Kreuzung einfahren.
Das der blöde Spaßt im BMW dann noch dazusteht und auch noch den Radweg blockiert machts aber echt nicht besser. Der Unfall geschieht ihm recht, hoffentlich wurde es schön teuer.

EDIT:
Am blödesten ists aber für den Typ der dann von rechts kam.
Der hatte überhaupt nix damit zu tun, hatte grün und dann trotzdem jede mege Zeitverschwendung und Stress.
Wäre das in Russland hätte es gleich ne Schlägerei gegeben.


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Der Fahrer im Opel Corsa hätte doch einfach ein Stück vorfahren können, der hatte doch noch Platz.. Oder der im Zafira ein Stück nach hinten?!
> Das finde schon recht unverschämt.


 
Na klar nervt einen das wenn man grün hat aber die Kreuzung nicht passieren kann aber was der Typ da veranstaltet hat ist komplett bescheuert. Der konnte ja den Verkehr von rechts gar nicht einsehen und tritt dann genervt aufs Gas obwohl er mittlerweile schon lange rot hatte. Was dabei rauskommt hat man ja gesehen.


----------



## totovo (2. Januar 2014)

Ich kann diese Leute gar nicht verstehen die immer die Kreuzung zu parken! Das ist das lernt man doch nun wirklich in der Fahrschule, dass man dann am Streifen stehen bleibt und wartet. Ich habs hier schon so oft gehabt an einer Kreuzung, dass die die Kreuzung so zu parken, dass nicht mal mehr der Krankenwagen durch kann. die stehen dann auch auf der Kreuzung und es gibt ne Mischung aus Hupkonzert, Sirene und Gebrüll! 

Das Zuparken ist genau so rücksichtslos wie der BMW-Fahrer der den Unfall baut.
Neulich stand ich an besagter Kreuzung und habe eben gewartet, weil ich sonst die Kreuzung blockiert hätte, wie ich das immer mache! Da ging das Gehupe von hinten schon wieder los, dass hat keine 30 sek. gedauert. Der Typ hinter mir wäre mir fast reingedonnert, weil ich angehalten habe. Da war ich auch kurz davor aus zu steigen, zum Glück hab ichs gelassen. von Hinten kam nämlich son volltrottel mit seinem Mercedes angebraust und ist an der ganzen Schlange vorbei gefahren um denn selbst die Kreuzung zu zu parken  Den hätte ich gern mal nach seinen Beweggründen gefragt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Januar 2014)

Sowas regt euch noch auf? Zugestellte kreuzungen sieht man doch allerorts, wo der verkehr ein wenig dichter ist. Fast nur noch egomanen unterwegs... Ich stelle dann immer um auf italienische fahrweise (es wird gefahren wo platz ist ) mit verstärktem rundum-blick.
Am härtesten an dem ersten video find ich ja die musik... (gehörschaden) Aber das ist ne andere baustelle.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Januar 2014)

Absolut dumm gelaufen für den BMW-Fahrer.. Beide hätten genug Platz gehabt um ihm und nem 40 Tonner Raum zu schaffen aber nee.. Wenn man schon zu dumm fürs Autofahren ist dann bleibt man auch ganz ignorant stehen, warum auch Platz machen? Wenn man selber stehen muss müssen die anderen auch stehen..


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Absolut dumm gelaufen für den BMW-Fahrer.. Beide hätten genug Platz gehabt um ihm und nem 40 Tonner Raum zu schaffen aber nee.. Wenn man schon zu dumm fürs Autofahren ist dann bleibt man auch ganz ignorant stehen, warum auch Platz machen? Wenn man selber stehen muss müssen die anderen auch stehen..


 
Nee, dumm gelaufen für den Typen dem er die Vorfahrt genommen hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2014)

Wobei sich die beiden Opelfahrer schon sehr dreist und naiv verhalten und stehen bleiben, obwohl wirklich viel Platz vorhanden ist um etwas zurück, bzw. vorzufahren ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2014)

Der BMW Fahrer war da total im Recht. Er hätte allerdings nicht noch rüberfahren sollen, als er schon rot hatte.

Wenn mir irgendwelche die Kreuzung zufahren gibts dauerhupen und Fernlicht bis Platz ist. Sowas kann ich überhaubt nicht ab!  Als ob man nicht sieht das man in der Kreuzung anhalten wird.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Januar 2014)

Dumm wie "ein Meter Feldweg", beide Opelfahrer dreist.....BMW-Fahrer hat sich am Ende auch nicht mehr gemerkt.
Dumm für den Ford-fahrer, da bringt auch der Führerscheinentzug die dem BMW-Fahrer droht bzw. bekommen wird, keine Besserung.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dumm wie "ein Meter Feldweg", beide Opelfahrer dreist.....BMW-Fahrer hat sich am Ende auch nicht mehr gemerkt.
> Dumm für den Ford-fahrer, da bringt auch der Führerscheinentzug die dem BMW-Fahrer droht bzw. bekommen wird, keine Besserung.


 

Die eigentlichen Verursacher kommen ungeschoren davon.
Ich habe damals in der Fahrschule gelernt, das man den Kreuzungsbereich frei halten muss, egal ob man gruen hat oder nicht.
Klar der BMW Fahrer hat sich genauso falsch verhalten mit seinem unbedachten uebersetzen.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2014)

Der BMW Fahrer hat doch vollkommen Recht damit das er sich aufregt, wieso fährt der Typ im Zafira nicht ein Stück zurück wenn er schon so bescheuert ist die Kreuzung zu blockieren? Sowas passiert viel zu oft und sollte eigentlich auch bestraft werden, der Unfall wäre nie passiert wenn die beiden Opelfahrer sich richtig verhalten hätten. Also zumindestens der Zafira Fahrer müsste eigentlich eine Teilschuld mitbekommen, wird aber leider nicht passiert sein. Das man dann aber auch so dämlich ist und mit Schwung über die Kreuzung fährt ist auch nicht der Brüller... wobei der Typ von rechts auch ordentlich Schwung drauf gehabt hat. Irgendwie sieht die Situation so aus das alle 4 irgendwie einen an der Waffel haben. 




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da ist ja auch die Außenantenne mit dabei, oder gehört die zur Grundausstattung ?



Nein die ist in der Grundaustattung nicht dabei, von daher ist das Angebot dann wieder gut. Wobei ich das Racelogic eh an die Windschutzscheibe hängen will und somit die optinale Antenne gar nicht benötigen würde.


----------



## watercooled (2. Januar 2014)

Ist nicht im Apexi Turbo Timer/Boost Controller (ka welcher es war) nen Tool dabei das solche Zeiten misst?


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2014)

Booster Controller ist zum Einstellen deines Ladedrucks. Turbo Timer ist zum Nachlaufen lassen damit sich das Öl abkühlt und der Turbo keine Schäden bekommt. Du meinst denke ich den APEXI SAFC Controller, mit dem kann man auch Zeiten messen. Jedoch werden die Werte da nur errechnet per Steuergerät abfrage und somit hast du da eine nicht zu verachtende Messtolleranz siehe Tachowerte.


----------



## watercooled (2. Januar 2014)

Ja das weiss ich auch. Nur haben die ja noch nen paar Sachen mehr drin. Und in einem eben auch 0-100/200. 
Hatte das mal gelesen und weiss nicht mehr in welchem.

Edit: Die alten Blitz Turbo Timer können das. Habe mich im Hersteller geirrt.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2014)

Der Booster Controller hat eine solche Sonderfunktion, aber kann man von der Genauigkeit kaum mit einer Racelogic vergleichen. Der Boost Controller kommt eher an eine Handyapp ran als an realistische Werte.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2014)

Bei mir im Renault gibts den "RS Monitor", mit dem mal alles Mögliche messen kann. 0-100, 100-200, Öltemperatur, usw. Man kann auch 5 verschiedene Kennlinien für das Gaspedal einstellen. Ich hab aber das Ding noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2014)

Leute, wie nehmt ihr denn diesen Unfall wahr? In meinen Augen ist der Fahrer des Corsa eine Pfeife, weil er die ganze Zeit stehen bleibt (eigentlich okay, wenn er nicht abbiegen kann), dann aber doch geradeaus weiter fährt. Der BMW-Fahrer aber, ist ein absoluter Idiot! Erstmal darf er nicht bei vollem Verkehr auf einer Kreuzung rumlaufen (wie er das wohl seiner Versicherung erklären würde?) und zweitens hätte er einfach die zwei Minuten warten können. Seine Seite wäre ja gleich wieder dran gewesen. Stattdessen fährt er mitten durch den Querverkehr. Einfach nur vollkommen dämlich. 
Was euren Vorschlag anbelangt mit dem rückwärtsfahren, das haben die bewusst nicht gemacht. Das ist, sofern man eine besondere Sorgfaltspflicht nicht beweisen kann) nämlich ein Grund für sieben Punkte in Flensburg. Wenn dabei dann was passiert, hat man die Popokarte.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2014)

Die zwei Opelfahrer haben durch ihr Verhalten, in eine Kreuzung einzufahren, obowhl sie dabei diese komplett blockieren erst zu dieser Situation gefuehrt.
Der BMW Fahrer haette einfach warten muessen, hat er nicht, auch falsch.

Es ist oft so, das die die Unfaelle provozieren ungeschoren davonkommen und sich meist keiner Schuld bewusst sind.

Wenn man so unaufmerksam herumfahert, und nicht absehen kann, das man durch Einfahren in eine Kreuzung diese blockiert, sollte man komplett aufs Auto verzichten. Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele brenzlige Situationen durch solche Leute noch entstehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was euren Vorschlag anbelangt mit dem rückwärtsfahren, das haben die bewusst nicht gemacht. Das ist, sofern man eine besondere Sorgfaltspflicht nicht beweisen kann) nämlich ein Grund für sieben Punkte in Flensburg. Wenn dabei dann was passiert, hat man die Popokarte.


 
Aha 
In der Situation wird es bestimmt keine Punkte hageln, außer vielleicht durch das schon geschehene Zustellen der Kreuzung.
Wenn die nun etwas nach hinten/ nach vorne gefahren wären, hätte das die Ganze Situation entspannt.

Edit:

Nach nun langen hin und her überlegen hab ich mir den BMW Performance Schaltknauf + Alcantara Schaltbalg bestellt 
Alle die mit dem fahren sind davon begeistert, ich hoffe mir gefällt der auch.


----------



## Re4dt (2. Januar 2014)

In meinen Augen tragen die Herren im Zafira und Corsa eine große Schuld. 
Sry aber wie Dumm und Blind muss man den bitte sein? Meterweit Platz um vor und zurück zu fahren, diese Ignoranz macht mich wütend da ich so einen ähnlichen fall mal hatte. Nur behielt ich die Nerven  Abgesehen davon hat man dafür zu sorgen eine Kreuzung nicht zu verstopfen.
Andererseits ist das Verhalten des BMW Fahrers auch nicht gerade perfekt.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2014)

"Auch nicht gerade perfekt" ist gut . Es zeugt von mindestens ebenso viel Ignoranz, dann einfach aufs Gas zu latschen ohne auf den restlichen Verkehr zu achten . Sieht man aber öfter mal, wenn man viel in größeren Städten unterwegs ist ...


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2014)

Seht ihr andere Videos als ich? Ich sehe da nämlich nicht den Grund fürs stehenbleiben. Wer sagt denn, dass da nicht vorher ein Fußgänger gestolpert ist, oder sonst was und als der weg wieder frei war, sie nicht mehr fahren konnten? 
Ich geh zwar auch davon aus, dass die blöd waren und deshalb da stehen, aber ich weiß es nicht. 
Dass der Corsa dann die ganze Zeit aufs abbiegen wartet, plötzlich aber doch geradeaus fährt ist mir auch schleierhaft. 
Das einzige, was wir mit absoluter Sicherheit wissen ist, dass der BMW-Fahrer ein Idiot ist, der nicht einmal nach rechts schaut bevor er geradeaus durch den Verkehr fährt. Da der Querverkehr schon fleißig floß, hatte er höchstwahrscheinlich schon rot und stand genau wie die beiden anderen auf der Kreuzung. Er hätte dann warten müssen. So gesehen, waren die beiden Störenfriede schlauer als er. Der Typ ist einfach ein totaler Idiot mMn. 
Ich kenne solche Situationen zur genüge und rege mich heftig über solche blockierer auf, aber einfach in den anderen Verkehr bin ich noch nie geballert.


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2014)

Durch Ignoranz und Rücksichtslosigkeit passieren eh die meisten Unfälle.

Ich hatte neulich auch wider so nen Fall. Sonntag Mittag, Autobahn komplett frei, ich hatte es zugegebener maßen etwas eilig, da zuckelt son Trottel mit 140 auf der 2. Spur (von 2) was will man denn da machen? Ich habe Lichthupe gegeben, links geblinkt ihm dicht drauf gefahren (ja, macht man eigentlich auch nicht), gehupt. Was bleibt einem dann noch übrig, außer rechts vorbei fahren?

Fazit: Verwarnungsgeld von 70€, weil hinter mir ne Zivilstreife war. Zum Glück hat das die Herren auch aufgeregt, der andere Depp hat 1 Punkt bekommen und musste auch 80€ zahlen


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Ichh habe mit dir gefühlt bis zu dem Punkt an dem du dicht aufgefahren bist und gehupt hast.
Das ist in meinen Augen ein absolutes Nogo. Die 70 Euro hast du ganz ehrlich verdient.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2014)

Solange man nur hupt bzw. Lichthupe gehts noch, in Verbindung mit dichtem Auffahren aber nicht so schlau


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich eher das vierfache und Führerscheinentzug...
Wir sind nicht im Wilden Westen und es gibt auch keinen Krieg auf der Straße, einfach im normalen Abstand hinterher fahren und irgendwann fahren die Leute schon rüber. Ich kann den Ärger nachvollziehen und mich nervt sowas auch immer, aber da sollte man ruhig bleiben. Wobei ich auch schon recht überholt habe, aber dann ist nicht der andere der Depp sondern in dem moment bin ich es.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Hupen finde ich dämlich. Es ist zwar erlaubt aber machen würde ichs dennoch nicht.
Lichthupe oder Aufblenden finde ich dagegen völlig akzeptabel. Irgendwie muss ich mich ja bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2014)

Das macht man einfach nicht. Da heißt es Nerven bewahren. Das trainiert diese ungemein und kommt dir in anderen Situationen zugute. Ich erlebe derartiges auch des öfteren. Ich halte dann etwas Abstand, aber so, dass er noch klar sieht dass ich vorbei will. Dann lange rechts blinken (etwa drei mal) und dann weiter blinkend rechts rüber. Hier eine Weile bleiben und hoffen, dass er es kapiert. Wenn nichts passiert, Abstand deutlich vergrößern, nach links und wieder an ihn ran. Jetzt kann man mal den linksblinker setzen. Gucken ob er jetzt wechselt, wenn nicht, wiederholen. Sieht seltsam aus, wirkt aber meistens. Klappt auch das nicht, hinter ihm bleiben, aber Abstand wahren. Auf den nächsten schnellen Wagen von hinten warten und rechtzeitig rechts rüber. Der wird schon drängeln.  Wenn der ihn dann genug genötigt hat, nach links und Spaß haben. :daunen:

Wenn mich einer versucht rechts zu überholen, dann wird's ernst für ihn. Wenn er neben mir ist, Blinker rechts und auf tuchfühlung. Jetzt hoffen, dass er bremst. Dies ist dann so eine Situation, wo sich die trainierten Nerven bezahlt machen.
Normalerweise sollte es so eine Situation ja nicht geben, da ich immer versuche rechts zu fahren, aber am Ende einer Schlange, oder kurz vorm einfädeln kommt es ja doch mal vor, dass irgend einer die Verkehrsregeln nicht zu kennen scheint.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Lichthupe, Dichtauffahren und Hupen... dass ist alles Nötigung und sowas gehört sich nicht. Wenn überhaupt Überholt man kaum schneller einfach Rechts und dann gefährdet man auch niemanden.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Ich erinnere mich das Hupen außerorts als "Warnung" eingesetzt werden darf so nach dem Motto "Aaachtung ich will überholen".


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich das Hupen außerorts als "Warnung" eingesetzt werden darf so nach dem Motto "Aaachtung ich will überholen".


 
Korrekt, aber wenn du nicht überholen kannst, ist das hinfällig 

Und in der Praxis macht das eigentlich auch keiner   Es sei denn, man merkt schon wieder dass der Fahrer vor einem in dem berüchtigten Alter ist, wo das mit dem Fahren schlechter wird ...


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Ich habs inner Fahrschule grad gemacht weil es teilweise wirklich lustig war und ja keiner was sagen kann da ich es laut StVO ja machen darf 
Aber ansonsten habe ich es auch noch nie irgendwo gesehen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich das Hupen außerorts als "Warnung" eingesetzt werden darf so nach dem Motto "Aaachtung ich will überholen".



Du musst immer bedenken, dass du die Person damit auch erschrecken kannst. Was wenn er wegen dir verreißt und einen Unfall baut?
Wie rechtfertigst du das vor Gericht?


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Habe ja auch gesagt das ich es nicht machen würde und es saublöd finde. 
Auffer Landstraße meinetwegen aber nicht bei 140 auffer Autobahn wenn du jemandem dicht am Arsch klebst.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habs inner Fahrschule grad gemacht weil es teilweise wirklich lustig war und ja keiner was sagen kann da ich es laut StVO ja machen darf
> Aber ansonsten habe ich es auch noch nie irgendwo gesehen.


 
... gehört 

Nein ich auch nicht    Außer  bei den Kollegen hier, ab 2:40  
Gamescom 2012 [Uncut] - DasKrasseLeben - YouTube


Übrigens, ab 1:30 sehen wir da auch den richtigen Umgang mit Linksspurschleichern


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn der ihn dann genug genötigt hat, nach links und Spaß haben. :daunen:



Stures linksfahren und die Ueberholspur blockieren ist Anderen gegenueber keine Noetigung?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn  mich einer versucht rechts zu überholen, dann wird's ernst für ihn.  Wenn er neben mir ist, Blinker rechts und auf tuchfühlung. Jetzt hoffen,  dass er bremst. Dies ist dann so eine Situation, wo sich die  trainierten Nerven bezahlt machen.


 
Und dann so eine Aussage von dir?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du musst immer bedenken, dass du die Person damit auch erschrecken kannst. Was wenn er wegen dir verreißt und einen Unfall baut?
> Wie rechtfertigst du das vor Gericht?



Bist du eigentlich noch bei Sinnen wenn das deine normale Praxis ist?

Linksschleicher, Ausscherer ohne zu schauen, Draengler und Dichtauffahrer sind schon schlimm genug. Aber Leute die Andere erziehen wollen, dafuer hab ich null Verstaendniss.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Januar 2014)

Wenn jemand bei kaum Verkehr auf ner 3-Spurigen auf der Linken mit 130 rumtuckert zieh ich ganz einfach auf die äußerste Spur und überhole, ich warte da nicht bis der Typ aufwacht und merkt dass er da irgendwie was falsch macht. Ich frag mich immer was das für Menschen sind die ihre Spiegel nicht benutzen, *auf der Autobahn*, und ein von weiter Ferne erkennbares Auto nicht kommen sehen..


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube die Frage stellen wir uns alle hier  

Ich weiß immer exakt was um mich herum los ist, und ich glaube auch nicht, dass man anders dauerhaft gut und unfallfrei fahren kann.


----------



## XE85 (3. Januar 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> .... ich hatte es zugegebener maßen etwas eilig, ..... was will man denn da machen?



So zeitgerecht losfahren dass nicht bei jeder kleinigkeit die Hutschnur brennt. Oder wenn das nicht geht, später ankommen, nichts kann so wichtig sein dass man dafür mit waghalsigen fahrmanövern sein (und gegebenenfalls anderer) Leben riskiert.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Januar 2014)

Ich muss ja sagen, wer Idioten auf der Autobahn sehen will sollte mal n paar Kilometer A6 fahren. 
Entweder 2 spurig und unbegrenzt mit besagten langsamen Fahrern links oder 3 spurig und 120 begrenzt mit den ganzen Leuten die da überholen und in die blitzer rauschen. 

Kann man sozusagen von schwabach bis Heilbronn so beobachten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Lichthupe, Dichtauffahren und Hupen... dass ist alles Nötigung und sowas gehört sich nicht.


Lichthupe darfst du machen wenn du dich ganz links befindest, du siehst das du auf ein anderes fahrzeug vor dir aufläufst und betreffender neben sich platz hat. Dann darfst du während des heran fahrens lichthupe geben um auf dich aufmerksam zu machen und dem vordermann zu zeigen, das du schneller bist.
Drängeln mit dauer-lichthupe oder links blinken ist nötigung genau so wenn der vor dir, aufgrund dessen, langsamer wird. 
Zum thema hupen:
Ist es euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, das das spätestens ab 120 km/h völlig sinnbefreit ist? Ab da hört das der vorderman sowieso nicht mehr bzw. nimmt es nicht mehr wahr. Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn man im auto ein schiffshorn verbaut hat. Allerdings wird der vordermann dann auch, wenn man dieses betätigt, schon auf grund des schalldruckes nach rechts vibrieren...


> Wenn überhaupt Überholt man kaum schneller einfach Rechts und dann gefährdet man auch niemanden.


 Als ich fahrschule gemacht habe war rechts überholen erlaubt bis max. 80 km/h. (im zäh fließenden verkehr muß es erlaubt sein rechts zu überholen)


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Es mag durchaus sein das man Lichthupe machen darf, ich persönlich empfinde das als Nötigung und würde das aus diesem Grund auch nie machen. Wenn ich auf einen langsameren auffahre halte ich trotzdem immer den nötigen Abstand. Ich fahre dann eine ganze Zeit mit entsprechendem Abstand hinter ihm her, wenn er mich dann immer noch nicht wahrgenommen hat fahre ich mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit an ihm rechts vorbei. Drängenln, Lichthupe und so Spielerein haben auf der Straße nichts verloren. Ich bin wirklich kein Hobbyfahrlehrer aber irgendwo ist auch für mich mal Schluss. Ich hatte einmal so einen Idioten der meinte nur weil ich ihm Lichthupe gebe eine Vollbremsung bei fast 200km/h zu machen... seit dem reagiere ich da komplett anders.


----------



## totovo (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Lichthupe, Dichtauffahren und Hupen... dass ist alles Nötigung und sowas gehört sich nicht. Wenn überhaupt Überholt man kaum schneller einfach Rechts und dann gefährdet man auch niemanden.


 
Ich wollte nicht rechts überholen, einfach weil es falsch ist, aber irgendwann ist ja auch mal gut. Ich bin rechts vorbei gefahren, natürlich langsam, ich bin ja nicht lebensmüde. Ne Zeitlang rechts hinten gefahren. hat leider auch nichts gebracht.
Sicher habe ich die Strafe verdient, ich habe ja was falsch gemacht. ich hätte auch die 3 Pkt. genommen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass der Verursacher nicht einfach so davon gekommen ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es mag durchaus sein das man Lichthupe machen darf, ich persönlich empfinde das als Nötigung und würde das aus diesem Grund auch nie machen.


Du empfindest es als nötigung, wenn du mit einer gemütlichen 150 links unterwegs bist (rechts neben dir platz, bist halt in gedanken versunken), von hinten einer mit 200 ankommt und dir aus der entfernung mittels lichthupe mitteilt das er erheblich schneller ist?  Versteh ich nicht...
Erst auffahren und dann/dabei lichthupe ist dann ja nötigung.


> Ich hatte einmal so einen Idioten der meinte nur weil ich ihm Lichthupe gebe eine Vollbremsung bei fast 200km/h zu machen... seit dem reagiere ich da komplett anders.


 Das hatt ich auch schon. Viel geiler war aber eine situation bei stuttgart. Da hat es angefangen zu hageln und anstatt einfach langsam weiter zu fahren mußten sich 3 mercedes-fahrer unbedingt unter einer brücke in sicherheit bringen. (3-spurige autobahn, auf jeder spur einer) Der erfolg war, das allle für 10 min. standen.
Ich fand es nur schade, das ich nicht direkt dahinter war. Mein passat ist recht stabil und ich hätte meinen vordermann einfach vorsichtig angeschoben und die anderen 2 per foto dokumentiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zum thema hupen:
> Ist es euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, das das spätestens ab 120 km/h völlig sinnbefreit ist? Ab da hört das der vorderman sowieso nicht mehr bzw. nimmt es nicht mehr wahr. Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn man im auto ein schiffshorn verbaut hat. Allerdings wird der vordermann dann auch, wenn man dieses betätigt, schon auf grund des schalldruckes nach rechts vibrieren...


 
Geht doch:
Mixed Cast Nathan Airchime P5 Train Horn - YouTube
Train Horn Blow Run-by with Nathan Airchime K5L (K5LA) & Prime 920 - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du empfindest es als nötigung, wenn du mit einer gemütlichen 150 links unterwegs bist (rechts neben dir platz, bist halt in gedanken versunken), von hinten einer mit 200 ankommt und dir aus der entfernung mittels lichthupe mitteilt das er erheblich schneller ist?  Versteh ich nicht...
> Erst auffahren und dann/dabei lichthupe ist dann ja nötigung.


 
Es kommt nicht vor das ich auf der Linken Spur bin und Rechts frei ist, aber ja ich würde es als Nötigung empfinden. Genau so wie die Kasper die einem Lichthupe geben obwohl man gerade etwas überholt und damit meine ich nicht mit 2.34km/h Geschwindigkeitsunterschied. Ich bin dieses Jahr bestimmt 40.000 Kilometer gefahren und kein einziges mal war es von Nöten das ich Lichthupe gebe, da warte ich halt die 5 Sekunden bis er von alleine rüber zieht. Und auch mit ziehen die Leute teilweise vor die Karre wenn ich mit über 200km/h angefahren komme, trotzdem gebe ich da keine Lichthupe sondern bin in dem Moment mehr damit beschäftigt dem Kerl vor mir nicht ins Auto zu rauschen. 

Aber ich denke da hat jeder eine andere Auffassung was Nötigung ist und was nicht.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> . Und auch mit ziehen die Leute teilweise vor die Karre wenn ich mit über 200km/h angefahren komme, trotzdem gebe ich da keine Lichthupe sondern bin in dem Moment mehr damit beschäftigt dem Kerl vor mir nicht ins Auto zu rauschen.


 
Wie wäre es mit einem Bremsenupdate?


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Daran wirds liegen.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie muss ich eben schmunzeln


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Ich find ich find die Bemerkung von Schollen_Satt (mal wieder) einfach nur unnötig. Die besten Bremsen bringen dir nichts wenn ein paar Meter vor dir einer mit einer wesentlich niedrigeren Geschwindigkeit rauszieht. Wobei ich fast davon ausgehe das meine Bremsanlage mindestens auf dem Niveau von seiner ist, aber dass lassen wir nur mal so stehen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Ja. Bin ich mir sicher. Komisch nur, dass ich nie "damit beschäftigt dem Kerl vor mir nicht ins Auto zu rauschen"...


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Liegt wahrscheinlich an deinen schon fast unmenschlichen Fahrfähigkeiten. Diskussion für mich beendet.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Ich würde das "fast" weglassen!


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Ihr habt euch lieb, was? 


Ich finde, dass man schon so lange wie möglich ohne weitere Zeichen auf den Vordermann zufahren sollte, und das auch mit unverminderter Geschwindigkeit.  Dann bekommt er hoffentlich mit, dass man schneller ist ...   
Wenn er dann trotzdem schläft, bremst man halt so dass man trotzdem noch genug Abstand hat, aber doch unmissverständlich klar macht dass man hinter ihm klebt.  Wieviel das ist, sollte ja jeder von uns im Zuge des Führerscheinerwerbs herausgefunden haben 

Ich habe bisher noch niemanden anblenden müssen. Ich halte mich lieber dahinter, und fluche laut vor mich hin   Das tut auch gut, und stört weiter niemanden 


Das einzige echte Problem sehe ich bei so Pappnasen die meinen, mit 80km/h rüberkommen zu müssen während man sie gerade mit >200 überholen wollte, da hätte ich vor einigen Wochen einem Kollegen auf ein Haar drauf gehangen :/


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> da hätte ich vor einigen Wochen einem Kollegen auf ein Haar drauf gehangen :/


 
Schonmal über ein Bremsenupdate nachgedacht? Daran wird es bei dir gelegen haben. 
Zum Rest gebe ich dir natürlich recht.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Och Leute hört auf ich Kugel mich hier eben


----------



## Zoon (3. Januar 2014)

Das Video mit der Zugeparkten Kreuzung zum Glück wars nicht  Russland dann wäre es bestimmt a la GTA mit AK47 und Baseballkeule  Aber der Typ im Zafira hatte mehr wie ne Autolänge hinter sich Platz - einfach mal Rückwärtsgang und das Problem wäre gelöst und zwei Totalschäden + verletzte Autofahrer vermieden!

Mittelspurschleicher hat gefühlt etwas abgenommen. Dafür zugenommen die notorischen Nichtblinker die ohne Vorwarnung vors Auto Grätschen


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schonmal über ein Bremsenupdate nachgedacht? Daran wird es bei dir gelegen haben.
> Zum Rest gebe ich dir natürlich recht.


 
Die sind eigentlich ganz ok, es war der A3 meiner Ex-Freundin. Die Bremsanlage ist eigentlich nicht so schwach, aber wenn jemand die Spur wechselt ohne zu gucken, hat man u.U. einfach verloren ...


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Blätter mal eine Seite zurück, dann weißt du wieso ich es geschrieben habe


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Blätter mal eine Seite zurück, dann weißt du wieso ich es geschrieben habe


 
Ich weiß


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich noch bei Sinnen wenn das deine normale Praxis ist?
> 
> Linksschleicher, Ausscherer ohne zu schauen, Draengler und Dichtauffahrer sind schon schlimm genug. Aber Leute die Andere erziehen wollen, dafuer hab ich null Verstaendniss.



Wo ist das Problem? Bei allem was ich mache, halte ich mich an die Gesetze, ohne Ausnahme. Hupen, drängeln, rechts überholen, dass ist alles verboten. So einfach ist das.

Gut, dass mit dem rechtsüberholer in Bedrängnis bringen, liest sich hier recht krass, kommt aber wirklich so gut wie nie vor (bei 300.000 km genau einmal) und ich würde ihn natürlich nicht wirklich rammen, dann wäre meine Kiste ja auch im Eimer. Leute in meiner Gegenwart, die sich nicht an Regeln halten, brauchen von mir aber niemals Hilfe, oder Verständnis erwarten. Situation vollkommen egal.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Januar 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du musst immer bedenken, dass du die Person damit auch erschrecken kannst. Was wenn er wegen dir verreißt und einen Unfall baut?
> Wie rechtfertigst du das vor Gericht?


 
Tja genau damit, das die Hupe außerorts als Signal vor dem Überholvorgang benutzt werden kann. Da kann keiner was gegen sagen, das steht eindeutig so im Gesetz. Wenn der vorderman sich dann erschreckt und sagen wir im Graben landet, war er wohl nicht ganz konzentriert, und ist selber Schuld. 

Ich mein, als Autofahrer muss man sich schon auf unzählige Sachen konzentrieren, sich dann aber noch darüber den Kopf zerbrechen zu müssen, in welcher mentalen Phase sich der Vorrausfahrende befindet, ist doch dann etwas zuviel des guten oder nicht?


----------



## der_yappi (3. Januar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das Video mit der Zugeparkten Kreuzung zum Glück wars nicht  *Russland dann wäre es bestimmt a la GTA mit AK47 und Baseballkeule*  Aber der Typ im Zafira hatte mehr wie ne Autolänge hinter sich Platz - einfach mal Rückwärtsgang und das Problem wäre gelöst und zwei Totalschäden + verletzte Autofahrer vermieden!
> 
> Mittelspurschleicher hat gefühlt etwas abgenommen. Dafür zugenommen die notorischen Nichtblinker die ohne Vorwarnung vors Auto Grätschen


 
So der Style hier:
Autofahrer gehen brutal aufeinander los - Video


----------



## Falk (3. Januar 2014)

Also ich persönlich habe meist kein Problem damit, wenn die von hinten kommenden die Lichthupe benutzen, um ihren Überholwunsch anzukündigen. Wenn vor mir ausreichend Platz ist gebe ich noch ein wenig Gas, suche mir rechts eine Lücke, und mache Platz. Viele geben auch Lichthupe mit ausreichendem Abstand, und lassen dann auch nicht viel zu dicht auflaufen. Allerdings versuche ich auch nicht zu bummeln beim überholen, sprich: 180 aufwärts. 

Es kommt bei der Lichthupe auch immer darauf an wen man Anblinkt. Kleinwagen mit Frau und Kind: da lasse ich Abstand, die fahren meist freiwillig wieder rechts rüber. A6, 5er aufwärts: gibt eher mal Lichthupe, da habe ich immer das Gefühl die hätten beim telefonieren auf der linken Spur vergessen, wieder Gas zu geben ^^ Ist auch schon passiert das einer nach dem Anblinken einfach Gas gegeben hat und gut war...


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

Aussage:


Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Bei allem was ich mache, halte ich mich an die Gesetze, ohne Ausnahme.


noch eine Aussage:


Cleriker schrieb:


> Leute in meiner Gegenwart, die sich nicht an Regeln halten, brauchen von mir aber niemals Hilfe, oder Verständnis erwarten. Situation vollkommen egal.


 Du haelst dich also an Gesetze? Unterlassene Hilfeleistung ist dir ein Begriff?

Nochmal deine Aussage, falls du die vergessen hast:


Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Bei allem was ich mache, halte ich mich an die Gesetze, ohne Ausnahme.


Hier eine andere Aussage, sind nicht meine Worte:


Cleriker schrieb:


> Gut, dass mit dem rechtsüberholer in Bedrängnis bringen, liest sich hier  recht krass, kommt aber wirklich so gut wie nie vor (bei 300.000 km  genau einmal) und ich würde ihn natürlich nicht wirklich rammen, dann  wäre meine Kiste ja auch im Eimer.



DU bringst bewusst Leute in Bedraegniss, ist das nicht auch Noetigung?
Du hast absolut keine Ahnung wie sich der Rechtsueberholer, der hier falsch handelt, darueber brauchen wir nicht reden, verhaelt.
Du weist nicht ob er sich erschreckt und Lenkrad verreisst. Du nimmst es in Kauf das hier ein Unfall passiert.
Und waerst du mit einem Panzer unterwegs, wuerdest du die Leute auch rammen, aber ich zitiere dich nochmal: 





Cleriker schrieb:


> dann  wäre meine Kiste ja auch im Eimer.



Du fragst hier ernsthaft was das Problem ist?

Draengeln, Dicht auffahren, Hupkonzerte, alles ein NOGO.
Aber nochmal: das was du abziehst, ungleich schlimmer.
Hinzu kommt das du durch deine "erzieherischen Maßnahmen" andere Personen im Verkehr vielleicht noch provozierst und diese verleitest noch leichtsinniger zu handeln.

Ich komme oft in Versuchung bei einem Draengler, die erstaunlicherweise dann draengeln, wenn vor mir eh auch noch alles zu ist, mal kurz aufs Bremspedal zu tippen.
Muss mich aber dann an eine Situation erinnern, wo ich mich durch einen Draengler (im dichten Verkehr) erschrocken habe und wirklich mal gebremst hatte. Bis auf viel Qualm vom Hintermann zum Glueck nichts passiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht vor das ich auf der Linken Spur bin und Rechts frei ist, aber ja ich würde es als Nötigung empfinden. Genau so wie die Kasper die einem Lichthupe geben obwohl man gerade etwas überholt und damit meine ich nicht mit 2.34km/h Geschwindigkeitsunterschied.


So unterschiedlich kann man das sehen... Mich ärgert das mit der lichthupe von hinten nur, wenn betreffender mir eh schon bis auf 2m an der stoßstange klebet. Wird mir dagegen rechtzeitig ein signal gegeben, sehe ich natürlich zu das ich platz mache. (wie es die situation halt zu lässt)


> Ich bin dieses Jahr bestimmt 40.000 Kilometer gefahren und kein einziges mal war es von Nöten das ich Lichthupe gebe, da warte ich halt die 5 Sekunden bis er von alleine rüber zieht.


So lange ausreichend ps da sind, gebrauche ich die auch nicht. Beim firmen-transporter lässt es sich aber teilweise nicht vermeiden wenn man diverse berge hoch fährt. Trotz 140 ps muß man das auto bei ordentlich beladung (max. 3t gesammt gewicht) wie ein schwungrad-auto fahren. Ansonsten kommt man die berge nicht raus. 


> Und auch mit ziehen die Leute teilweise vor die Karre wenn ich mit über 200km/h angefahren komme, trotzdem gebe ich da keine Lichthupe sondern bin in dem Moment mehr damit beschäftigt dem Kerl vor mir nicht ins Auto zu rauschen.


 Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber wenn du bei einer vollbremsung (geschwindigkeit egal!) hauptsächlich mit dir und dem auto zu kämpfen hast, ist deine bremsanlage zu klein, müßte die bremsbalance mal eingestellt werden oder einer deiner dämpfer vorne ist im eimer. Mein 12 jahre altes auto fährt auch bei 200 noch gerade aus, wenn ich das lenkrad los lassen würde bzw. es verzieht auch nicht wenn ich den anker schmeiße. 
Das darf es auch alles nicht, ansonsten bekommt die werkstatt eins auf den deckel. Beim auto verstehe ich ja viel spaß, außer bei den bremsen!


Falk schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich habe meist kein Problem damit,  wenn die von hinten kommenden die Lichthupe benutzen, um ihren  Überholwunsch anzukündigen. Wenn vor mir ausreichend Platz ist gebe ich  noch ein wenig Gas, suche mir rechts eine Lücke, und mache Platz. Viele  geben auch Lichthupe mit ausreichendem Abstand, und lassen dann auch  nicht viel zu dicht auflaufen. Allerdings versuche ich auch nicht zu  bummeln beim überholen, sprich: 180 aufwärts.
> 
> Es kommt bei der  Lichthupe auch immer darauf an wen man Anblinkt. Kleinwagen mit Frau und  Kind: da lasse ich Abstand, die fahren meist freiwillig wieder rechts  rüber. A6, 5er aufwärts: gibt eher mal Lichthupe, da habe ich immer das  Gefühl die hätten beim telefonieren auf der linken Spur vergessen,  wieder Gas zu geben ^^ Ist auch schon passiert das einer nach dem  Anblinken einfach Gas gegeben hat und gut war...


 Bitte einen like-button auch für hier! Bei deinem post hätt ich ihn gebraucht. Deshalb


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Es gibt Leute die haben kein ABS bzw ESP im Auto.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die haben kein ABS bzw ESP im Auto.


 Also wer kein ABS hat, hat mittlerweile bestimmt ein H-kennzeichen dran. Das gibt es doch schon ewig.
Auto`s ohne ESP...Okay. Aber so viel auto`s die über 10 jahre alt sind, sehe ich auch nicht auf der autobahn. (oder es ist halt sowas wie mein 12 jähriger pasaat, der aber ESP hat)


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht haben ja manche ESP ausgeschaltet. Ist doch viel sportlicher


----------



## Beam39 (3. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben ja manche ESP ausgeschaltet. Ist doch viel sportlicher


 
Damit man sowas machen kann oder? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=wH4xL1VyBZA


----------



## Seeefe (3. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben ja manche ESP ausgeschaltet. Ist doch viel sportlicher


 
Das macht meiner ab und zu ganz von alleine  Da fahr ich an und plötzlich leuchtet die ESP bzw. bei Honda ja VSA lampe auf und ich solle doch bitte den Motor überprüfen  Nach 2 Stunden ist der Fehler wieder weg.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

Hast schon nach dem Fehler gesucht oder suchen lassen?
Irgendwie bin ich da etwas sensibel geworden, wenn es um irgendwelche Warnleuchten geht.

Beam39, seh das Video nicht, entsperrt zwar aber werd umgeleitet wegen zu großen Zugriffen oder son Zeugs.
Vielleicht nur die Videonummer des Clips posten?


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2014)

Wie habt ihr eure Autos eigentlich winterfest gemacht? Wegen meiner kaputten Schulter konnte ich bis vor kurzem nicht Auto fahren und bin da diesen Winter etwas später dran.

Bis auf Türgummis fetten hab ich bisher noch nix gemacht. Kann man das eigentlich auch bei den Fenstergummis machen? Mir frieren die Seitenscheiben laufend fest und die Fensterheber packens nicht mehr.
Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Imprägniermitteln gegen Frost im Innenraum gemacht? Meine Scheiben frieren auch innen zu, weil ich immer nen leicht feuchten Kofferraum hab (Peugeot 206 Problem, der ist nicht dicht zu kriegen).


----------



## Falk (3. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eure Autos eigentlich winterfest gemacht? Wegen meiner kaputten Schulter konnte ich bis vor kurzem nicht Auto fahren und bin da diesen Winter etwas später dran.
> 
> Bis auf Türgummis fetten hab ich bisher noch nix gemacht. Kann man das eigentlich auch bei den Fenstergummis machen? Mir frieren die Seitenscheiben laufend fest und die Fensterheber packens nicht mehr.
> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Imprägniermitteln gegen Frost im Innenraum gemacht? Meine Scheiben frieren auch innen zu, weil ich immer nen leicht feuchten Kofferraum hab (Peugeot 206 Problem, der ist nicht dicht zu kriegen).


 
Naja, das übliche:
- Winterreifen
- Frostfester Scheibenreiniger rein (und auch ohne Frost mal benutzen, damit die Schläuche nicht gleich zufrieren)
- Türdichtungen behandelt
- Fenster von innen geputzt (eher wegen der tiefstehenden Sonne)
- Zusätzliche Decke in den Kofferraum
- falls es extrem Schneien sollte und man Skifahren will: Schneeketten liegen im Keller

Da der Wagen aber eh 90% in der Tiefgarage bei +9°C oder mehr übernachtet wird das alles nur kritisch wenn es mal zu Schwiegereltern geht.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hast schon nach dem Fehler gesucht oder suchen lassen?
> Irgendwie bin ich da etwas sensibel geworden, wenn es um irgendwelche Warnleuchten geht.
> 
> Beam39, seh das Video nicht, entsperrt zwar aber werd umgeleitet wegen zu großen Zugriffen oder son Zeugs.
> Vielleicht nur die Videonummer des Clips posten?


 
crazy arab drift 200kmh onboard - YouTube

Machen wir es so


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> crazy arab drift 200kmh onboard - YouTube
> 
> Machen wir es so


 
Danke 

Also bis auf die Sounduntermalung....

Ich glaub der geht mal in ne Moschee oder so 
Das der soviel Zeit hat in diser Situation um den Scheibenwischer zu testen, respekt!


----------



## Seeefe (3. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hast schon nach dem Fehler gesucht oder suchen lassen?
> Irgendwie bin ich da etwas sensibel geworden, wenn es um irgendwelche Warnleuchten geht.
> 
> Beam39, seh das Video nicht, entsperrt zwar aber werd umgeleitet wegen zu großen Zugriffen oder son Zeugs.
> Vielleicht nur die Videonummer des Clips posten?


 
Bei dem Auto blinkt immer mal ab und an was. Meistens ists die Motorkontrolleuchte, wegen der Gasanlage. Mein Dad und ich gehen langsam davon aus, das das Steuergerät wegen der Gasanlage einen weg hat.  

Naja ich würd ja zu meinem Honda Händler Fahren, aber mittlerweile hab ich erstmal keine Lust mehr, allein wegen der Gasanlage war ich 5 mal in 2 Monaten da, jeweils immer 60km hin und zurück. Solange die Lampe ab und an nur leuchtet, das Auto sich aber verhält wie vorher, warte ich einfach bis die wieder weg ist. 

Natürlich würde ich direkt zur Werkstatt, würde das ESP wirklich ausfallen, aber mehr als nur leuchten tut die Lampe ja nicht


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, das übliche:
> - Winterreifen
> - Frostfester Scheibenreiniger rein (und auch ohne Frost mal benutzen, damit die Schläuche nicht gleich zufrieren)
> - Türdichtungen behandelt
> ...


 
Exakt das gleiche bis aufs Scheiben putzen


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

*Seeefe*, wenn das Steuergeraet wegen der Gasanlage rumspinnt und der Fehler bekannt ist, ist das bisschen was anderes.


Decke hat man doch immer im Auto


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche bis aufs Scheiben putzen


 
Nur Winterreifen. Waschwasser ist noch nicht alle. Ist noch die Sommerplörre drinne.


----------



## norse (3. Januar 2014)

Auf die Liste kommt einfach noch:
-Schmutzfänger
-Vollen Tank zum im Schnee spielen fahren


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Ich will auch im Schnee spielen aber das geht mit der Zitrone nicht


----------



## norse (3. Januar 2014)

Brauchst was mit Allrad  das macht Spaß!


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Oder was mit BraawwhhBraaawhhhz und RWD


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Brauchste vor allem mal Schnee...


----------



## Murdoch (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Oder was mit BraawwhhBraaawhhhz und RWD


 
Was mit Sprachstörung?


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Ja Schnee....schön wärs. Wir haben nur Regen und Eis.

Murdoch, kennste das nicht von MCM?


----------



## Joselman (3. Januar 2014)

Bei viel Schnee geht dann mit RWD auch schnell nix mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Seeefe*, wenn das Steuergeraet wegen der Gasanlage rumspinnt und der Fehler bekannt ist, ist das bisschen was anderes.


 
Ist ja nur so ne Vermutung von mir, wissen tut das keiner. 

Solang das Auto fährt ist ja alles ok, dann kann da auch ruhig mal ein Lämpchen leuchten, solange auch wirklich nur das Lämpchen leuchtet.


@Winter

Haha ihr seid alle lustig. Hier im Pott gibts nichts, rein gar nichts was auch nur etwas wie Winter aussieht  Konstante 5-10°C  Das ist mal ein Winter


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich direkt zur Werkstatt, würde das ESP wirklich ausfallen, aber mehr als nur leuchten tut die Lampe ja nicht


 
So hats bei meinem Dad neulich auch angefangen. ESP-Lämpchen an, aber ESP funktionierte soweit. Dann kam noch das ABS-Lämpchen dazu und es war seit einiger Zeit der Radsensor vorne links im Speicher - dummerweise sitzt das Teil im Radlager . Also nix mit mal eben in 10 Minuten ausgetauscht .


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> @Winter
> 
> Haha ihr seid alle lustig. Hier im Pott gibts nichts, rein gar nichts was auch nur etwas wie Winter aussieht  Konstante 5-10°C  Das ist mal ein Winter


 
Ist hier auch nicht anders...

Auf der NOS sind noch Touristenfahren... In der Eifel. Kein Schnee. Nur Nebel!


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, das übliche:
> - Winterreifen
> - Frostfester Scheibenreiniger rein (und auch ohne Frost mal benutzen, damit die Schläuche nicht gleich zufrieren)
> - Türdichtungen behandelt
> ...


 
Reifen und Waschwasser ist klar, ohne das wirds schwierig. 
Scheiben hab ich vorher noch geputzt. Aber abgesehen vom putzen muss es doch noch was geben, was die Scheiben nicht so schnell beschlagen lässt.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> . Aber abgesehen vom putzen muss es doch noch was geben, was die Scheiben nicht so schnell beschlagen lässt.


 
Klimaanlage?!?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte auch noch die ganze Zeit gut mit dem Sommerrädern fahren können. Bei uns war es noch nicht einmal glatt -.-
Naja, zumindest sind die Winterräder nicht hässlich, im Gegensatz zum denen vom letzten Jahr.
Die konnte ich zum Glück (mit Gewinn ) verkaufen.


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Klimaanlage?!?



Kommt erst nach 2km so langsam in die Gänge. Bis dahin seh ich halt latent wenig. Wenn dann noch die Seitenfenster nicht runter gehen und ich den Kopf nicht raushalten kann, seh ich gar nix.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir ist die Klimaanlage nach nen paar Metern dazu in der Lage die Feuchtigkeit vonner Scheibe zu nehmen.. Manuell auf die Scheibe und auf Stufe 2 oder 3 und Marsch.


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2014)

Geht bei mir nicht, wenn die nicht ansatzweise warm ist.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Kommt erst nach 2km so langsam in die Gänge. Bis dahin seh ich halt latent wenig. Wenn dann noch die Seitenfenster nicht runter gehen und ich den Kopf nicht raushalten kann, seh ich gar nix.


 
Vielleicht mal zu Händler gehen und die Anlage checken lassen. Meine fängt ab ca. 50 Meter an, die Scheiben frei zu machen.


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meine *fängt ab ca. 50 Meter an*, die Scheiben frei zu machen.


 
Genau da ist ja das Problem. Soweit frei machen, dass fahren möglich ist wird bei euch auch etwas länger dauern, oder? Ob das jetzt 50m oder 2km sind, ist egal. Ich will nur nicht, dass die Scheibe a) von innen zufriert und b) sofort beschlägt, wenn ich einsteig und losfahren will.


----------



## fatlace (3. Januar 2014)

wen das auto so feucht von innen ist nützt die klima nicht viel.
hatte das gleiche problem damals in meinem civic.
du musst die luftfeuchtigkeit rauskriegen.
ich hatte dazu so luftentfeuchter und co im auto stehen, hat nur bedingt geholfen.
als es dann wärmer geworden ist hab ich die überdruckklappen vom kofferraum neu abgedichtet und danach hatte ich das problem nichtmehr.
im winter ist das eh schlimmer weil das auto länger braucht um warm zu werden und die fussmatten auch durch das nass kalte wetter ständig nass sind und die luftfeuchtigkeit erhöhen


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2014)

Kofferraum abdichten hab ich auch schon versucht. Ich hab damals statt der originales Moosgummidichtung alles mit Silikon abgedichtet. Hat dann n halbes Jahr dicht gehalten und auf einmal war wieder Wasser im Kofferraum. Jetzt krieg ich das nur nicht mehr auseinander, weil der Silikon so bombenfest hält.


----------



## Zoon (3. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Geht bei mir nicht, wenn die nicht ansatzweise warm ist.


 
wann wurde deine Klimaaanlage das letzte mal gecheckt, auch alle Filter in Richtung Innenraum Pollenfilter etc??  Nützt ja nix wenn die Klimaanlage versucht die feuchte aus der Luft zu kriegen was wohl nicht mehr geht weil A Kältemittelfüllstand zu niedrig und B der/ die Pollenfilter ein Feuchtbiotop.


----------



## fatlace (3. Januar 2014)

ich hab gerade mal meine platte ein bisschen aufgeräumt und ein paar bilder von meinem alten gefährt gefunden
ich wünsche mir jetzt so viel schnee


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2014)

Ich bin recht froh das kein Schnee rumliegt.

Hat mich frueher auch immer gefreut so Neuschnee.
Die Nachteile ueberwiegen aber doch sehr.
Wenn ich Schnee will, fahr ich in die Berge


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Januar 2014)

Ich bin in den bergen und hier ist auch nicht viel Schnee. 
Morgen wieder Heim, meine Mutter will wieder nicht fahren


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich hab gerade mal meine platte ein bisschen aufgeräumt und ein paar bilder von meinem alten gefährt gefunden
> ich wünsche mir jetzt so viel schnee


 
Die Aufkleber-Leiste ist aber hübsch


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Was wars denn für ein Motor? Schickes Auto


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Reifen und Waschwasser ist klar, ohne das wirds schwierig.
> Scheiben hab ich vorher noch geputzt. Aber abgesehen vom putzen muss es doch noch was geben, was die Scheiben nicht so schnell beschlagen lässt.


 
Was fährst du denn?  Eigentlich sollte die Klimaanlage das packen ...

Ansonsten hol dir doch vielleicht mal so ein Anti-Beschlag-Zeug.  Keine Ahnung obs das auch extra für Autos gibt, aber das gibts für Tauchmasken etc.


----------



## fatlace (3. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber-Leiste ist aber hübsch


 
jugendsünde


war leider nur ein 1.4er mit 90ps.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Och ich find das hat was


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber wenn du bei einer vollbremsung (geschwindigkeit egal!) hauptsächlich mit dir und dem auto zu kämpfen hast, ist deine bremsanlage zu klein, müßte die bremsbalance mal eingestellt werden oder einer deiner dämpfer vorne ist im eimer. Mein 12 jahre altes auto fährt auch bei 200 noch gerade aus, wenn ich das lenkrad los lassen würde bzw. es verzieht auch nicht wenn ich den anker schmeiße.
> Das darf es auch alles nicht, ansonsten bekommt die werkstatt eins auf den deckel. Beim auto verstehe ich ja viel spaß, außer bei den bremsen!



Um es klar zu stellen es geht nicht darum das die Karre bei einer Bremsung anfängt wie wild hin und her zu schlingern, sondern darum das der Platz teilweise einfach extrem knapp ist. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auto`s ohne ESP...Okay. Aber so viel auto`s die über 10 jahre alt sind, sehe ich auch nicht auf der autobahn. (oder es ist halt sowas wie mein 12 jähriger pasaat, der aber ESP hat)


 
Also ich kenne viele Leute wo die Autos kein ESP haben, meiner z.B. hat es nicht. Und brauch es auch nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr eure Autos eigentlich winterfest gemacht? Wegen meiner kaputten Schulter konnte ich bis vor kurzem nicht Auto fahren und bin da diesen Winter etwas später dran.
> 
> Bis auf Türgummis fetten hab ich bisher noch nix gemacht. Kann man das eigentlich auch bei den Fenstergummis machen? Mir frieren die Seitenscheiben laufend fest und die Fensterheber packens nicht mehr.
> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Imprägniermitteln gegen Frost im Innenraum gemacht? Meine Scheiben frieren auch innen zu, weil ich immer nen leicht feuchten Kofferraum hab (Peugeot 206 Problem, der ist nicht dicht zu kriegen).


 4 Ketten und ne Steckschaufel. Das ist eigendlich das Wichtigste. Mit 4 Ketten fahren ist zwar theoretisch verboten aber wenn man mit 2 Ketten nicht rauskommt, bringt es einem auch nix. Und nen Allrad mit 4 Ketten geht äußerst geil nach vorn.
3 Tonnen Abschleppseil und Starthilfekabel sind eh immer drin.




norse schrieb:


> Brauchst was mit Allrad  das macht Spaß!


 +1




nfsgame schrieb:


> So hats bei meinem Dad neulich auch angefangen.  ESP-Lämpchen an, aber ESP funktionierte soweit. Dann kam noch das  ABS-Lämpchen dazu und es war seit einiger Zeit der Radsensor vorne links  im Speicher - dummerweise sitzt das Teil im Radlager . Also nix mit mal eben in 10 Minuten ausgetauscht .


 Der Sensor sitzt im Radlager?  Der Magnetring sitzt im Radlager das ist klar aber der Sensor? Hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.  Was ist das denn für ne Konstruktion...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Um es klar zu stellen es geht nicht darum das die Karre bei einer Bremsung anfängt wie wild hin und her zu schlingern, sondern darum das der Platz teilweise einfach extrem knapp ist.


Na gut...selbst das schockt mich nicht mehr seitdem mich ein lkw mit seinem anhänger von der autobahn geschoben hat. Wenn man 40 km/h schneller und schon mit der vorderachse daneben ist, ist, im nachhinein gesehen, auch bremsen sinnlos. (habs noch auf 100 runter geschafft und bin damit links über den, damals noch vorhandenen, bordstein der A4 gerumpelt)


> Also ich kenne viele Leute wo die Autos kein ESP haben, meiner z.B. hat es nicht. Und brauch es auch nicht.


 Gut, ich bezog mich auf das, was hierzulande auf der autobahn herum geigt und da würde ich jetzt kein auto als so alt einschätzen, das es garkein ESP haben kann. Was nun ausstattungs-technisch verbaut ist, weiß ich freilich nicht.(die dacia`s könnten ohne unterwegs sein)


----------



## fatlace (3. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Och ich find das hat was



Hate 3 "styles"
1. war halt normal schwarz und passte zum schweller ect, dann beim Aufsetzen gebrochen und hatte diverse risse, dann kam halt stickerbomb. 
Danach nochmal aufgesetzt und wieder gebrochen. Dann hab ich die im tarnmuster beklebt, schwarz/weiß/grau, das fand ich persöhnlich am besten. 
Hab da aber leider keine bilder mehr von
Zum schluss war der wagen ja auch so tief das die lippe nach unten nur 2-2,5 cm luft zum boden hatte, dann hats die lippe wieder zerissen und sie war nichtmehr zu retten.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht so abgewixxt wie manche hier es zu sein scheinen, mir macht sowas was aus und da habe ich besseres zu tun als an Licht rumzufingern. Wie dem auch sei wir drehen uns im Kreis...


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (die dacia`s könnten ohne unterwegs sein)


 
ln der Zwischenzeit mit. Meine Eltern haben sich übrigens die Woche nen neuen Duster gekauft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht so abgewixxt wie manche hier es zu sein scheinen, mir macht sowas was aus und da habe ich besseres zu tun als an Licht rumzufingern.


 Ich merke mir in solchen situationen auch noch nummernschilder (man will für den notfall ja was in der hand haben). Ich hab irgendwie schon zu viel sch*** auf deutschlands straßen erlebt und hab, für meinen geschmack, auch schon zu viele km gefahren. 
Ich mein, im winter wenn es auf der straße gefroren ist und das ABS mal wieder zum *A*nti*B*rems*S*ystem wird, bremse ich noch zusätzlich mit der handbremse und korrigiere, zwangsläufig, gleichzeitig das schlingern. (es rutscht halt minimal nach rechts und links ) Ich sehe hier nicht so viele, die das auch machen... (als "notstop-option" ist es bei meinem auto aber ungeschlagen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mal auf die Landzeithaltbarkeit von diesen Dacia's gespannt. Nen Kollege der bei Renault arbeitet, hat nix gutes angedeutet. Er meinte, dass man jede 2. Inspektion das Fahrwerk einmal komplett restaurieren könnte.

...war ja fast wie bei den ersten 211ern


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf die Landzeithaltbarkeit von diesen Dacia's gespannt. Nen Kollege der bei Renault arbeitet, hat nix gutes angedeutet. Er meinte, dass man jede 2. Inspektion das Fahrwerk einmal komplett restaurieren könnte.
> 
> ...war ja fast wie bei den ersten 211ern


 
Für den Preis ist das OK, wenn die nach ein paar Jahren weggeworfen werden. Ich denke mal, dafür sind die gemacht. Der Logan kostet jetzt auch nur noch knapp 6000 €. Ich würde da natürlich nicht zuviel erwarten. Andereseits, so oft haben wir die Dinger jetzt auch nicht bei uns in der Werkstatt stehen.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Dann erzählt dein Kollege ziemlich viel Mist. Die Frau von einem meiner besten Freunde fährt seit 4 Jahren einen Dacia Sandero und der hat mittlerweile schon einiges an Kilometer drauf. Keinerlei ungewöhnlichen Reperaturen, von einem kaputten Fahrwerk kann gar nicht die Rede sein. So schlecht ist Dacia nicht, klar sie kommen nicht an die Qualität von deutschen oder japanischen Herstellern dran aber sind doch bei weitem besser als ihr Ruf.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Von der Technik her sollte ja halbwegs heben.
Aber Karosserie, Fahrwerk und aone Sachen ->


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Ja, ist natürlich viel schlechtes Gerede dabei. Wir verkaufen und Leute sind zufrieden. Bei uns in der Werkstatt stehen die Teile auch nicht häufiger als andere Autos. Bei den Preisen sollte man halt aber auch nicht erwarten, dass ein Auto bei 100 000 KM innen noch aussieht wie neu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2014)

Naja mein Kollege sieht die Autos täglich und nicht nur 1 einziges. Ich traue ihm schon zu die mit den Renaults zu vergleichen. Und wenn er meint, dass da schonmal das Eine oder Andere fällig ist, dann labert er er sichlich kein Mist.

Wir haben bei uns in der Firma auch MB und Smart und da sehe ich auch, dass ich lieber Fahrrad als Smart fahren würde. An den Dinger geht alles kaputt und vorallem immer richtig mechanische Motorschäden. Und davon reichlich. Bei Daimler haben wir vielleicht 6-7 "richtige" Motorschäden im Jahr. Bei Smart haben wir min 2 pro Monat, obwohl wir nur wenige Smarts im Verhältnis reparieren.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Du kannst einen Smart wohl kaum mit einem Dacia vergleichen, dass ein Smartmotor quasi ein Verschleißteil ist sollte mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein. Nicht ohne Grund ist ein Austauschmotor bei einem Smart eine Wertsteigerung. Wir haben einige Dacias im Kundenkreis, KEINER davon hat irgendwelche Probleme bzw nicht welche die jeder Hersteller hat. Vorallem gerade war es noch "jede zweite Inspektion neues Fahrwerk" nun ist es "schonmal das eine oder andere fällig"... wenn ich noch zwei mal nachfrage sind die Fahrzeuge meistens Mängelfrei und haben nur selten Probleme?

Langsam wird es in der Halle und auf dem Gelände echt knapp... in der Halle stehen aktuell 6 Autos und davor auch nochmal 4. Bis auf zwei Ausnahmen alles nur japanische "Bastelbuden"


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Smart wohl kaum mit einem Dacia vergleichen, dass ein Smartmotor quasi ein Verschleißteil ist sollte mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein. Nicht ohne Grund ist ein Austauschmotor bei einem Smart eine Wertsteigerung. Wir haben einige Dacias im Kundenkreis, KEINER davon hat irgendwelche Probleme bzw nicht welche die jeder Hersteller hat.


 Ich wollte auch nicht Smart mit Dacia vergleichen. Ich wollte damit sagen das man in der Regel gut einschätzen welche Autos anfällig sind, wenn man in nem Autohaus mit 2 Marken ist.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja mein Kollege sieht die Autos täglich und nicht nur 1 einziges. Ich traue ihm schon zu die mit den Renaults zu vergleichen. Und wenn er meint, dass da schonmal das Eine oder Andere fällig ist, dann labert er er sichlich kein Mist.


 
Meine Eltern haben ja ein Renault-Autohaus. Und wir verkaufen neben Nissan auch Dacia. Ich kann das nicht bestätigen, dass die Dacia schlecht sind. Eigentlich im Gegenteil. Die Dinger haben relativ wenig, was dran kaputt gehen kann (is ja klar). Wenn mal "das Eine oder Andere fällig" ist ist, lässt sich das zum kleinen Preis reparieren. Die Leute sind zufrieden und die Teile gehen weg wie warme Semmeln. Besonders die Duster. SUVs liegen halt im Trend!


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Schöner werden sie dadurch trotzdem nicht


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Ich bin in einer freien Werkstatt, die meisten Autos die wir machen sind Porsche Cayenne. Sind die nun anfälliger als Golf 5 weil wir die seltener haben? Ich denke nicht  
Der schlechte Ruf von Dacia ist einfach falsch, klar der Innenraum ist eine Katastophe und auf dem Niveau von meinem 90er Jahre Schleuder. Aber was will man bei so einem Preis erwarten?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2014)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen: http://www.deuschl.net/matthias/wp-content/uploads/1er-ketten-vorne.png


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen: http://www.deuschl.net/matthias/wp-content/uploads/1er-ketten-vorne.png


 
Hm ja ...  Vielleicht verstehen wir diesen genialen Geist eifnach nur nicht


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Verdammt Riverna ihr habt dort so viele geile Autos stehen das ist ja abnormal.
Jetzt auch noch die Celica


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2014)

Wo Licht ist (Preis), da ist eben auch Schatten (Fahrwerk) 

...ich habe leider sehr häufig das leidige Vergnügen, dem Dacia-Fahrer, der mit seinem 3-jährigen Auto zu uns kommt mitzuteilen, dass einige Teile der Voderachse oder Lenkung ausgeschlagen sind. Ob das nun am Fahrstil oder der Qualität des Fahrzeugs liegt, muss jeder für sich beantworten. Bei einem Preis deutlich unter 10.000€ gibt es einfach Ecken, wo eingespart wird. Den meisten Käufern ist das aber auch klar.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Ist das Winter/Alltags-Auto einer guten Freundin von mir. Aktuell fährt sie mit ihrem Sommerauto weil beim Celica eine Bremsleitung undicht ist, die ich morgen austauschen muss.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Arbeitet ihr eigentlich alle in Werkstätten ?!


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen: http://www.deuschl.net/matthias/wp-content/uploads/1er-ketten-vorne.png


 
Haha!


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Nein ich bin der einzige der Mechatroniker sind. Die anderen sind nur Hobbyschrauber, aber der eine oder andere hätte auch die Fähigkeit den Leuten bei ATU zu zeigen wie was geht.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein ich bin der einzige der Mechatroniker sind. Die anderen sind nur Hobbyschrauber, aber der eine oder andere hätte auch die Fähigkeit den Leuten bei ATU zu zeigen wie was geht.


 
DAS ist aber auch keine große Kunst   Da arbeiten viele so ganz spezielle Menschen ... 


Genau wie bei VW    Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob bei anderen Herstellerwerkstätten genauso ist, aber bei VW arbeiten schon sehr unfähige Leute  ...


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Arbeitet ihr eigentlich alle in Werkstätten ?!


 
Ich arbeite jeden Tag in Werkstätten, aber nie für eine.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich arbeite jeden Tag in Werkstätten, aber nie für eine.


 
Und wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2014)

Ich arbeite aufem Amt.


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und wie darf ich das verstehen?


 
Ich verteile nach entsprechender Vorarbeit bunte Plaketten, die jeder von uns auf seinem hinteren Kennzeichen trägt.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich verteile nach entsprechender Vorarbeit bunte Plaketten, die jeder von uns auf seinem hinteren Kennzeichen trägt.


 
Und, was ist so das häufigste Bestechungsmittel?


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2014)

Ich tippe auf Cookies und Socken.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Im Sommer versuchen die Damen bei uns mit einem kurzen Rock immer eine niedrige Rechnung zu erschleichen, meines Wissens nach hat es aber bisher noch nie geklappt. Aber von mir aus können sie das gerne weiterhin versuchen.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Sommer versuchen die Damen bei uns mit einem kurzen Rock immer eine niedrige Rechnung zu erschleichen, meines Wissens nach hat es aber bisher noch nie geklappt. Aber von mir aus können sie das gerne weiterhin versuchen.


 
Ich glaube ich sollte das Gewerbe wechseln, in meinem Umfeld gibt es nicht mal Frauen   Zumindest keine, die man als solche Ernst nehmen kann ...


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Januar 2014)

Da vorhin die Frage nach Wintervorbereitung und Scheibenpflege gestellt wurde: Was haltet ihr von einer Nanoversiegelung?


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und, was ist so das häufigste Bestechungsmittel?


 
Da gibt es einige Dinge. Da ich aber nicht so wie unser ehemaliger Bundespräsident enden will und auf meine Freiheit stehe, nehme ich nicht mal 10 Cent Wechselgeld an. Bestechung und Vorteilsnahme im Amt sind schnell Dinge, über die man stolpern kann.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte das Gewerbe wechseln, in meinem Umfeld gibt es nicht mal Frauen   Zumindest keine, die man als solche Ernst nehmen kann ...


 
Es kommt sehr auf die Firma an, bei meiner alten Firma waren ständig irgendwelche Frauen da die auf diese Art und Weise einen Vorteil haben wollten. Es gab auch konkete Angebote auf die natürlich niemand eingegangen ist. In der neuen Firma ist das Publikum aber deutlich älter und somit wird da einfach die Rechnung bezahlt und gut ist. Der Kundenkreis in der alten Werkstatt war aber auch 18 - 30 Jahre und in der neuen 60 Jahre aufwärts. Im Sommer werde ich das doch deutlich vermissen...


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige Dinge. Da ich aber nicht so wie unser ehemaliger Bundespräsident enden will und auf meine Freiheit stehe, nehme ich nicht mal 10 Cent Wechselgeld an. Bestechung und Vorteilsnahme im Amt sind schnell Dinge, über die man stolpern kann.


 
Das ist auch gut so, schließlich trägst du einen großen Teil zu allgemeinen Sicherheit auf unseren Straßen bei


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Genau wie bei VW    Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob bei anderen Herstellerwerkstätten genauso ist, aber bei VW arbeiten schon sehr unfähige Leute  ...


 
Wenn du das auf die Händler beziehst, ok. Aber wehe auf die Werke


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen: http://www.deuschl.net/matthias/wp-content/uploads/1er-ketten-vorne.png


 
Er hat warscheinlich schon einen von den neuen mit FWD.




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Arbeitet ihr eigentlich alle in Werkstätten ?!


 Ja, wieso? Ist das schlimm? 



Klutten schrieb:


> Wo Licht ist (Preis), da ist eben auch Schatten (Fahrwerk)
> 
> ...ich habe leider sehr häufig das leidige Vergnügen, dem Dacia-Fahrer,  der mit seinem 3-jährigen Auto zu uns kommt mitzuteilen, dass einige  Teile der Voderachse oder Lenkung ausgeschlagen sind. Ob das nun am  Fahrstil oder der Qualität des Fahrzeugs liegt, muss jeder für sich  beantworten. Bei einem Preis deutlich unter 10.000€ gibt es einfach  Ecken, wo eingespart wird. Den meisten Käufern ist das aber auch  klar.


 Das ist was ich von meinem Kumpel auch gehört habe.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2014)

Kannst du dich nun langsam mal entscheiden? Erst das Fahrwerk und nun meinst du irgendwelche Lager vom Fahrwerk? Was nun? Fahrwerkslager ist ein häufiges Problem z.B. auch bei BMW oder VW. Also eher ein generelles Problem und kein Dacia spezifisches


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Gehören die Lager vom Fahrwerk nicht zum Fahrwerk?

Und selbst die Lager halten bei den neuen Dailmers min. 120000-150000 km. Das finde ich schon recht ordendlich... Wir tauschen nicht mehr wirklich viele Fahrwerklager. Früher war das mal mehr. Das es andere Hersteller auch haben mag sein, aber es ist nicht abzustreiten das es bei Dacia schon relativ früh eintritt.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gehören die Lager vom Fahrwerk nicht zum Fahrwerk?
> 
> Und selbst die Lager halten bei den neuen Dailmers min. 120000-150000 km. Das finde ich schon recht ordendlich... Wir tauschen nicht mehr wirklich viele Fahrwerklager. Früher war das mal mehr. Das es andere Hersteller auch haben mag sein, aber es ist nicht abzustreiten das es bei Dacia schon relativ früh eintritt.



Naja irgendwo muss der preisunterschied ja auch gerechtfertigt sein  
nur das interieur, wenn man das so schreibt , kann's bei dacia nicht sein


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja irgendwo muss der preisunterschied ja auch gerechtfertigt sein
> nur das interieur, wenn man das so schreibt , kann's bei dacia nicht sein


 
Auch bei den Türen hörst du einen Unterschied


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Auch bei den Türen hörst du einen Unterschied


 Schreien Dacia Kunden lauter, wenn ne Hand mal dazwischen ist?

Ne ich weis schon was du meinst. Nicht umsonst kann man eine zusammengebaute Daimler Tür nicht allein tragen.


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schreien Dacia Kunden lauter, wenn ne Hand mal dazwischen ist?
> 
> Ne ich weis schon was du meinst. Nicht umsonst kann man eine zusammengebaute Daimler Tür nicht allein tragen.


 
Hast schon recht obwohl bei Damiler die Verkleidung der Innenseite auch nur Pappe ist die mit Plastik oder Stoff oder Leder überzogen wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Von diese Verbundpappe sind die schon wieder weg. Schreckliches Zeug. Dafür haben die jetzt die Angewonheit so starke Clipse für die Verkleidungen zu nehmen, dass man häufiger mal den Plasikkeil durchbricht. Keine Ahnung was die bei der Entscheidung geritten hat aber früher sind die auch nicht abgefallen.


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von diese Verbundpappe sind die schon wieder weg. Schreckliches Zeug. Dafür haben die jetzt die Angewonheit so starke Clipse für die Verkleidungen zu nehmen, dass man häufiger mal den Plasikkeil durchbricht. Keine Ahnung was die bei der Entscheidung geritten hat aber früher sind die auch nicht abgefallen.


 
Stichwort Kosteneffizenz und Der Kunde kann nichts mehr selber machen


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gehören die Lager vom Fahrwerk nicht zum Fahrwerk?



Nein die gehören zur Aufhängung und nicht direkt zum Fahrwerk, dass weißt du genau so gut wie ich auch.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und selbst die Lager halten bei den neuen Dailmers min. 120000-150000 km. Das finde ich schon recht ordendlich... Wir tauschen nicht mehr wirklich viele Fahrwerklager. Früher war das mal mehr. Das es andere Hersteller auch haben mag sein, aber es ist nicht abzustreiten das es bei Dacia schon relativ früh eintritt.


 
Ich bin alles aber kein Dacia Freund, jedoch muss man realistisch betrachten das ein Daimler das vielfache von einem Dacia kostet. Du hast es jedoch in deinem allerersten Posting so angedeutet als wäre der Dacia spätestens bei der dritten Inspektion nur noch Kernschrott. Diese Aussage hast du dann mit jedem weiteren Posting relativiert. Fakt ist das die Dacia´s ein super Preis/Leistungsvehältniss haben und auch nicht viel anfälliger sind als alle anderen Billigheimer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Stichwort Kosteneffizenz und Der Kunde kann nichts mehr selber machen


 Naja selber machen kann ein Kunde bei nem aktuellen Auto eh nix mehr. Scheibenwaschwasser nachfüllen und Winterräder drauf machen und das wars. 




Riverna schrieb:


> Nein die gehören zur Aufhängung und nicht direkt zum Fahrwerk, dass weißt du genau so gut wie ich auch.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich  bin alles aber kein Dacia Freund, jedoch muss man realistisch  betrachten das ein Daimler das vielfache von einem Dacia kostet. Du hast  es jedoch in deinem allerersten Posting so angedeutet als wäre der  Dacia spätestens bei der dritten Inspektion nur noch Kernschrott. Diese  Aussage hast du dann mit jedem weiteren Posting relativiert. Fakt ist  das die Dacia´s ein super Preis/Leistungsvehältniss haben und auch nicht  viel anfälliger sind als alle anderen Billigheimer.


 Also für mich ist "Fahrwerk" eine Kategorie aus Aufhängung, Bremse, Federung, Schwingungsdämpfung und Reifen. Naja legt jeder anders aus.


Naja war vielleicht leicht übertrieben ausgedrückt aber sicher nicht falsch. Ist klar das ein Daimler wesendlich mehr kostet aber ich habe sonst leider keine anderen Autos zum vergleichen. Wir haben nur 2 Kunden bei uns die nicht Daimler fahren, von daher sehe ich nicht so viel andere Autos auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja selber machen kann ein Kunde bei nem aktuellen Auto eh nix mehr. Scheibenwaschwasser nachfüllen und Winterräder drauf machen und das wars.


 
Also ich kann auch Tanken und Öl nachfüllen  

Aber du hast schon Recht, im Grunde ist da nichts mehr von Hand zu machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch Tanken und Öl nachfüllen
> 
> Aber du hast schon Recht, im Grunde ist da nichts mehr von Hand zu machen.


 Beim Öl nachfüllen wirds schon wieder heikel. Erstmal das richtige Öl nach Norm raussuchen überfordert schon viele.

Tanken auch nicht unbedingt. Beim Ad Blue tanken kann auch genug schiefgehen. Das ist echt nen Scheißzeug. Deswegen wird bei uns bei der Inspektion das Zeug mit aufgefüllt, um Benutzerfehlern vorzubeugen.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Öl nachfüllen wirds schon wieder heikel. Erstmal das richtige Öl nach Norm raussuchen überfordert schon viele.
> 
> Tanken auch nicht unbedingt. Beim Ad Blue tanken kann auch genug schiefgehen. Das ist echt nen Scheißzeug. Deswegen wird bei uns bei der Inspektion das Zeug mit aufgefüllt, um Benutzerfehlern vorzubeugen.


 
Stimmt, beim Öl muss man schon etwas aufpassen, aber da guckt man dann eben mal ins Handbuch  Da steht drin, was das Auto haben will, dann muss man das nur noch richtig raussuchen.

Was AdBlue ist musste ich jetzt glatt mal nachgucken ...  Wer tankt den sowas?


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2014)

Adblue ist wenn ich mich nicht irre ein Zusatz für die neuen Euro 6 Dieselfahrzeuge. Was es genau bringt keine abnung


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was AdBlue ist musste ich jetzt glatt mal nachgucken ...  Wer tankt den sowas?


 Alle Diesel ab Euro 6 und manche schon mit Euro 5. Ist quasi verdünnte Pisse. Das wird nach dem Partikelfilter(vor SCR Kat) in den Auspuff gespritzt und reduziert die Regenerationstemperatur vom SCR Kat.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Januar 2014)

Ist mir neu   Aber der letzte Diesel den ich (in einem PKW) gefahren bin, war auch unser alter Turbo-Diesel im Passat B5, der ist natürlich nicht mehr auf heutigem Stand gewesen.  Trotzdem trauere ich ihm nach


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem Adblue ist aber von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden.
Bei meinem C70 soll das alle 60t km aufgefuellt werden.
Ergo eh irgendwo im Inspektionsintervall.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das mit dem Adblue ist aber von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden.
> Bei meinem C70 soll das alle 60t km aufgefuellt werden.
> Ergo eh irgendwo im Inspektionsintervall.


  Dann hat der aber nen verdammt kleinen Motor oder nen richtig großen Tank. 60t km kommt man bei uns niemals. Spätestens nach 30t km ist der Tank leer.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2014)

Ist nur der 2.0D mit 100kW :/
Ist auch ein etwas anderes System faellt mir gerade auf.
Ist kein Addblue sondern ein Additiv, welches dem Kraftstoff beigemengt wird.
Deswegen auch der Auffuellintervall mit ~60tkm wobei es hier auch etwas auf den Verbrauch ankommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist nur der 2.0D mit 100kW :/
> Ist auch ein etwas anderes System faellt mir gerade auf.
> Ist kein Addblue sondern ein Additiv, welches dem Kraftstoff beigemengt wird.
> Deswegen auch der Auffuellintervall mit ~60tkm wobei es hier auch etwas auf den Verbrauch ankommt.


 Ja das hat dann auch schon wieder einen komplett anderen Zweck als Ad Blue. Dann ists kein Wunder das der so lange mit einer Ladung kommt. Ad Blue und Kraftstoff vermischt führt nämlich zur sofortigen und vollständigen Zerstörung des kompletten Einspritzsystems.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2014)

Japp, hab hier bisschen was durcheinandergebracht


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Is ja nicht schlimm.

Wenn ich meine Azubis für jedes mal bestrafen müsste, wenn die was falsch machen, dann bräuchte ich so ne Peitsche ausm Novum. *kadischhhhhhhh*


----------



## winner961 (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Is ja nicht schlimm.
> 
> Wenn ich meine Azubis für jedes mal bestrafen müsste, wenn die was falsch machen, dann bräuchte ich so ne Peitsche ausm Novum. *kadischhhhhhhh*


 
Würde sicher Spaß machen passiert aber jedem Anfänger mal.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2014)

mahaha nicht das du einen erwischt, den die Peitschenhiebe nix ausmachen und er absichtlich Fehler macht


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *Alle Diesel ab Euro 6* und manche schon mit Euro 5. Ist quasi verdünnte Pisse. Das wird nach dem Partikelfilter(vor SCR Kat) in den Auspuff gespritzt und reduziert die Regenerationstemperatur vom SCR Kat.



Fast richtig!
Mazdas Skyactive D (Diesel^^) brauchen *kein* Adblue für Euro 6.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Dann werden die aber sicherlich irgendwas anderes als Ersatz haben. Nen SCR Kat müssen die auf jeden Fall haben, sonst kommen die mit Sicherheit nicht unter die Grenzwerte.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab eben in Mainz-Kastel nen blauen i8 gesehen. Dachte, die gibts noch nicht. Sieht live aber auch gar nicht mal so gut aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab eben in Mainz-Kastel nen blauen i8 gesehen. Dachte, die gibts noch nicht. Sieht live aber auch gar nicht mal so gut aus.


 
Naja, das mit dem i8 ist so eine Sache    Das Konzept ist mittlerweile schon ewig draußen.  Es gibt auch schon sehr lange fertige Prototypen, beispielsweise fährt Tom Cruise den schon seit mehreren Jahren privat. 

Vom Prototypen ist auch schon lange die Serienversion entwickelt worden, die ist auch schon längst vorgestellt und soll soweit fertig sein.

Warum der dann immer noch nicht im Laden steht weiß keiner so richtig ... 


Aber ja, der ist schon echt edel


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann werden die aber sicherlich irgendwas anderes als Ersatz haben. Nen SCR Kat müssen die auf jeden Fall haben, sonst kommen die mit Sicherheit nicht unter die Grenzwerte.


 
Das weiß ich nicht, ich hab nur gelesen dass die Mazda Diesel sehr niedrig verdichten (14:1) und das hat wohl einen großen Einfluss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Ja das hat auf jeden Fall einen Einfluss. Dann müssen die aber sich auch was wegen der Rußpartikel überlegen. Die steigen bei niedriger Verdichtung ordendlich an. Also Riesenpartikelfilter im Tausch für weniger NOx ohne Ad Blue.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2014)

Wär mir trotzdem, lieber als Adblue (blauer Urin) im Zusatztank.

Das wird schon funktionieren, sonst würden sie es ja nicht bauen.
Das einzige was testern im Betrieb auffiel war, dass die Leerlaufdrehzahl im kalten Zustand höher ist als bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum der dann immer noch nicht im Laden steht weiß keiner so richtig ...


 
Kann ja sein, dass Scholle ihn im Laden gesehen hat. Bei Mainz Kastel fällt mir Karl+Co ein ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Aus technischer Sicht ist Ad Blue so ziemlich das schlechteste, was man machen kann.


----------



## moe (4. Januar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> wann wurde deine Klimaaanlage das letzte mal gecheckt, auch alle Filter in Richtung Innenraum Pollenfilter etc??  Nützt ja nix wenn die Klimaanlage versucht die feuchte aus der Luft zu kriegen was wohl nicht mehr geht weil A Kältemittelfüllstand zu niedrig und B der/ die Pollenfilter ein Feuchtbiotop.





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn?  Eigentlich sollte die Klimaanlage das packen ...
> Ansonsten hol dir doch vielleicht mal so ein Anti-Beschlag-Zeug.  Keine Ahnung obs das auch extra für Autos gibt, aber das gibts für Tauchmasken etc.


 
Ich selber hab die Klima/Filter noch gar nie kontrolliert. Was die Vorbesitzerin da gemacht hat, weiß ich nicht, aber ich denk genau so viel, wie ich. Allerdings hat mein '99er Peugeot 206 keine Klimaautomatik, sondern nur nen zuschaltbaren Klimakompressor, d.h. Klima an oder aus und nur übers Gebläse in der Stärke regelbar. Wird also nur im Sommer benutzt das Ding. Kühlmittelstand hab ich noch nie kontrollieren lassen. Tut das Not, solange die läuft?

Son Antibeschlagzeug will ich mir auch holen. Dafür wollte ich ja eigentlich wissen, ob mir da jemand eins empfehlen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

Grade im Winter sollte die Klima immer an sein, um die Feuchtigkeit aus der Luft zu ziehen. Unter 2-5 °C geht sie eh von alleine aus, um Vereisung zu vermeiden.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, dass Scholle ihn im Laden gesehen hat. Bei Mainz Kastel fällt mir Karl+Co ein ...



Ist gefahren. War ein blaues Fahrzeug von Richtung Wiesbaden kommend.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2014)

i8 sehe ich hier fast jede Woche.......gut ich wohne auch in Leipzig, das könnte die Erklärung sein.


----------



## moe (4. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade im Winter sollte die Klima immer an sein, um die Feuchtigkeit aus der Luft zu ziehen. Unter 2-5 °C geht sie eh von alleine aus, um Vereisung zu vermeiden.


 
Werd ich mal ausprobieren, auch wenn die Karre dann nen halben Liter mehr braucht.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Januar 2014)

Bei mir lässt sich die Klima ab einer Außentemperatur von 0° nicht mehr anschalten


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Werd ich mal ausprobieren, auch wenn die Karre dann nen halben Liter mehr braucht.


 Nen halber Liter? Im Leben nicht. Vielleicht wenn die im Sommer unter Volllast läuft und du in der Stadt unterwegs bist. Wenn du wirklich wissen will wieviel die Klima mehr verbraucht, dann musst du es auf 20000-30000 km messen. Denn der Spritverbrauch von Tankfüllung zu Tankfüllung schwankt so stark, dass man das nicht auf die Klima beziehen kann.

Im Winter liegt die Klimaleistung weit unter 1 PS. Das braucht nur minimal Sprit.


----------



## moe (4. Januar 2014)

Ich habs letzten Sommer mal auf 4 Tankfüllungen (3000km, so gut wie kein Stadtverkehr) "gemessen", da hab ich 0,4l mehr verbraucht.
Im Winter sollte das aber wesentlich weniger sein, das stimmt. Ist ja auch n viel kleinerer Temperaturunterschied auszugleichen.


----------



## ich558 (4. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ist gefahren. War ein blaues Fahrzeug von Richtung Wiesbaden kommend.



Hab in Müchen auch schon einen gesehen und ne Handvoll i3. Echt schick die beiden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2014)

Also in München sieht man die täglich, ob i3, i8 oder sonst was völlig egal. Nur die 2er sieht man leider nicht so oft  

Ja also beim i8 wird es bald so weit sein, da sind noch finale Abstimmungen zwischen E- und V-Maschine notwendig.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich find die Dinger irgendwie hässlich.. Ist mir zu futuristisch.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Mir gefällt das auch alles nicht wirklich so.


----------



## JJup82 (5. Januar 2014)

So hier mal meine schätzien!
RX8 mit Wankelmotor 231PS.
Golf 3 Jubi GTI 2.0 16V
E36 320i Drifthure

und noch die Suzuki GSR600ABS


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr so ne Kamera, die immer eure Fahrt filmt im Auto?
Wie findet ihr sowas?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. Januar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> So hier mal meine schätzien! RX8 mit Wankelmotor 231PS. Golf 3 Jubi GTI 2.0 16V E36 320i Drifthure  und noch die Suzuki GSR600ABS


   Der GTI gefällt mir sehr gut, schön original & nicht verbastelt


----------



## JJup82 (5. Januar 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Der GTI gefällt mir sehr gut, schön original & nicht verbastelt



Ja genau! ich hasse diese verbastelten Autos, mit ihrem Baumarkt Tuning, da könnt ich immer kotzen.

Weniger ist da oft mehr! 
Hier mal noch paar alte Autos von mir. VW Freak. GTI 1.8T, GTI TDI , 2.8 V6 4MOTION.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Habt ihr so ne Kamera, die immer eure Fahrt filmt im Auto?
> Wie findet ihr sowas?



Ja. Ich hab ne Dashcam, die läuft, wenn ich fahre. Bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir noch eine für die Heckscheibe kaufen soll.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich ein vernuenftiges System welches man verbauen kann wo man die Kamera(s) nicht so sieht?


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ne Blackvue DR500GW-HD GPS. Die ist nicht groß und fällt eigentlich nicht weiter auf. Ich hab die in Höhe vom Innenspiegel. Da ist die Scheibe eh etwas dunkler wegen dem Feld für den Scheibenwischer- und Lichtsensor. Da hinter kann man einen Teil der Kamera verstecken. In der Heckscheibe würde man die Kamera eh nicht sehen, weil Heck- und Seitenscheiben ab Werk komplett abgedunkelt sind.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2014)

Diese Dinger brauchen doch Stromversorgung auch.
Hat man irgendwo die Kabeln rumfliegen.

Heckscheibe koennt ich nur immer nur temporaer was hinpacken, jedes mal wenn ich aufmachen will, abbauen.
Hatte mal die Seite gefunden, aber was da genau gut funktioniert und was man alles braucht.
Muesst ich mich durchwuehlen und recherchieren.
Hatte gehofft das hier ein Spezialist rumschwirrt


----------



## Seeefe (5. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich find die Dinger irgendwie hässlich.. Ist mir zu futuristisch.




Dito. Umweltfreundlich schön und gut, aber ich hab bei solchen designes mittlerweile  das gefühl, umweltfreundlichkeit sei etwas nicht von dieser welt  oder das denken zumindest die autohersteller, anders kann ich mir die designes nicht erklären


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Habt ihr so ne Kamera, die immer eure Fahrt filmt im Auto?
> Wie findet ihr sowas?


 
Nee hab sowas nicht verbaut und finde das auch absoluten Blödsinn.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nee hab sowas nicht verbaut und finde das auch absoluten Blödsinn.



Warum? Ist doch immer gut im Falle eines Falles alles auf Video zu haben. Kabel habe ich im Scheibenrahmen verlegen lassen. Sieht man nicht. Kamera startet automatisch bei Zündung an. Mit einer Speicherkarte kann ich mit den jetzigen Einstellungen ca. 30 Stunden filmen. Kamera zeichnet genaue Position und Geschwindigkeit auf. Sehr gut, wenn man mal jemanden anzeigen muss. Deswegen überleg ich ja, ob ich noch eine fürs Heckfenster kaufen soll. Rundum abgesichert.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2014)

In Deutschland muss du dich dann aber erst einmal dafür verantworten, dass du jemanden ohne seine Zustimmung gefilmt hast .


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sehr gut, wenn man mal jemanden anzeigen muss. Deswegen überleg ich ja, ob ich noch eine fürs Heckfenster kaufen soll. Rundum abgesichert.



Stimmt, das passiert ja ständig, dass man jemanden anzeigen "muss"!  Nimm es mir nicht übel aber das erinnert mich an den Opa der den ganzen Tag am Fenster hockt und guckt ob jemand falsch parkt.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In Deutschland muss du dich dann aber erst einmal dafür verantworten, dass du jemanden ohne seine Zustimmung gefilmt hast .


 
Dürfte überhaupt kein Problem sein da man nicht gezielt eine Person aufnimmt und somit auch gegen keinerlei Persönlichkeitsrechte verstößt. Probleme könnte es höchstens geben wenn mans öffentlich stellt ohne beteiligte Personen zu fragen und soweit ich informiert bin werden diese Videos sogar vom Gericht und der Polizei akzeptiert als Beweismittel.

Ich find sone Dinger überhaupt nicht verkehrt und überlege mir bei meinem Nächsten auch sowas zu installieren auch wenn es schon Ewigkeiten her ist als ich das letzte Mal in eine brenzlige Situation geraten bin. Wenns dann passiert beißt man sich zu 100% in den Arsch das man sowas nicht hatte.


----------



## XE85 (5. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Warum? Ist doch immer gut im Falle eines Falles alles auf Video zu haben.



Und dann hast du (gegebenenfalls) eine Anzeige wegen Selbstjustiz und eventuell Datenschutzverletzung am Hals.



Beam39 schrieb:


> ...soweit ich informiert bin werden diese Videos  sogar vom Gericht und der Polizei akzeptiert als Beweismittel.



Bei uns in Österreich defintiv nicht, das kann sogar, unabhängig der tatsächlichen Schuldfrage, bis zu 10000€ kosten wenn man das macht. Damit handelt man sich also mehr Probleme ein als man damit löst.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Und dann hast du (gegebenenfalls) eine *Anzeige wegen Selbstjustiz* und eventuell Datenschutzverletzung am Hals.



In Deutschland wirst du mit Sicherheit KEINE Anzeige wegen Selbstjustiz bekommen, außer du nimmst das Recht in eigene Hand und haust dem Typen nach dem Unfall nen Spaten in die Eier.
Datenschutz ist auch schwierig, z.B.: du hast eine Überwachungskamera an deinem haus.....und diese filmt zufällig den Nachbareingang mit --> Datenschutzverletzung.
Da er aber nur öffentlichen Straßenverkehr filmt, sehe ich auch diesen Tatbestand nicht.
Die einzige Frage ist ob das Gericht den Film als Beweismittel zulässt, wird von Gericht zu Gericht unterschiedlich sein.......aber gut möglich dass sie es zulassen.


----------



## XE85 (5. Januar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da er aber nur öffentlichen Straßenverkehr filmt, sehe ich auch diesen Tatbestand nicht.



Er filmt damit aber auch unweigerlich und ungefragt andere Personen, und die können (sofern begründet) das persönliche Interesse haben dass sie nicht auf diesem Video zu sehen sein wollen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2014)

In Oesterreich ist die Gesetzeslage etwas anders als in Deutschland.
In Oesterreich haben sich die Datenschuetzer durchgesetzt.

Verstehe aber nicht das hier die Datenschuetzer auf die Barrikaden gehen.
Man filmt ja nicht explizit bewusst einzelne Personen, sondern den ganzen Verkehr der um einen passiert.
Dann muessten ja auch diese ganzen Actioncams verboten sein? Wie sieht es generell mit Aufnahmen aus?
Wenn ich in Wien bin und dort Sehenswuerdigkeiten fotografieren will oder mit der Videokamera rumlaufe, werde ich auch nicht warten bis alle Leute weg sind, damit die ja nicht auf den Fotos/Film draufsind.

Im Gegensatz dazu: wie oft kommt man in Situationen die man gerne festgehalten haette?
Auf Deutschlands Autobahnen eigentlich fast immer.
Hier war doch erst vor kurzem eine Diskussion ueber Draengler, Rechtsueberholer und Co.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Österreich defintiv nicht, das kann sogar, unabhängig der tatsächlichen Schuldfrage, bis zu 10000€ kosten wenn man das macht. Damit handelt man sich also mehr Probleme ein als man damit löst.



Es kann sogar noch teurer werden: 

_"Hans Zager von der ARGE Daten schätzt, dass etwa 20.000 Österreicher eine Kamera zu Überwachungszwecken im Auto haben. Wer damit angehalten wird, muss mit einer Verwaltungsstrafe bis zu 25.000 Euro rechnen."_
_https://www.datenschutz.de/news/alle/detail/?nid=5889_


----------



## XE85 (5. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Wien bin und dort Sehenswuerdigkeiten fotografieren will  oder mit der Videokamera rumlaufe, werde ich auch nicht warten bis alle  Leute weg sind, damit die ja nicht auf den Fotos/Film draufsind.



Das ist ja auch was anderes, da gäbe es für die fotografierten Passanten ja keine begründeteten Argumente warum sie nicht auf diesem Foto zu sehen sein wollen, schließlich sind sie nur zufällig auf dem Bild und vor allem zeigt das Foto die Passanten ja nicht bei Etwas was rechtlich Kosequenzen haben könnte.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Es geht ja nicht darum, willkürlich Leute anzuzeigen. Im Falle eines Unfalls kann die Dashcam sehr nützlich sein. 

Nur als Beispiel. Ich bin mal vor ein paar Jahren in die Waschstraße gefahren. Der Typ der mich in die Leitschienen eingewiesen hat, hat gepennt. Jedenfalls bin ich mit den neuen Alus ziemlich heftig gegen die Leitschiene gebummst. Der hat dann erst vorne am Rad rumgefummelt kam dann noch an die Scheibe und hat sich dafür entschuldigt "es hätte ein bissel gerappelt, wäre aber nicht schlimm". Als ich durch die Waschstraße durch war hab ich nachgesehen und es war ne riesen Macke in der Felge. Zudem hatte die Felge die ganze Fahrt durch die Waschstraße an der Aufnahmeschiene geschliffen, da das Auto schief stand. Ich hab dann, nach der Wäsche, den Geschäftsführer geholt. Der Typ, der mich eingewiesen hat, hat dann behauptet, es wäre nix gewesen, alles wäre reibungslos verlaufen. Der Geschäftsführer meinte dann, er wäre Zeuge gewesen, dass das Einweisen reibungslos verlief und hätte die ganze Zeit dabei gestanden (was ja nicht stimmte. Ich musste ihn ja erst holen). Ich solle ihnen das mal nachweisen, dass der Schaden nicht schon vorher bestand und ich wollte sie abziehen und so. Damals hatte ich Pech. Heute würde es besser aussehen. 

Was das Anzeigen per Video angeht. Das funktioniert hier. Ich habe schonmal jemand wegen Nötigung angezeigt. Meine damalige Freundin hatte das damals vom Beifahrersitz aus gefilmt. Und das war erfolgreich. Im Gegensatz dazu, bin ich auch schon wegen Nötigung angezeigt worden. Als ich dann bei der Polizei zu Vernehmung war, nah der Polizist das auf die leichte Schulter. Der meinte, es gab keine Zeugen und es wurde weder was fotografiert noch gefilmt.

EDIT: In Deutschland gabs vor ein paar Jahren den Fall, dass ein Ehepaar auf der AB von nem Bundeswehrsoldaten rechts überholt wurde. Der hat dabei freundlich mit seiner Dienstpistole gewunken. Die Ehefrau hat das aufgenommen und der Typ wurde schwer verknackt.

EDIT2: 

"Der Kauf und der Gebrauch einer Autokamera sind in Deutschland erlaubt, sofern Sie damit lediglich den fließenden Verkehr filmen. Im Prinzip kann jeder Fahrer eine solche Kamera privat betreiben"

http://mobil.stern.de/tv/sterntv/da...r-die-autokameras-wissen-2063601.html?mobil=1


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Januar 2014)

Ich meine, mal gelesen oder gesehen zu haben, dass man die Kamera bzw. den Film nur dann gerichtsverwertbar einsetzen kann, wenn man damit die unbegründeten Ansprüche anderer abwehren kann.
Wenn z.B. ein Fremder behauptet, dass man ihm reingefahren ist und der Hergang im Film belegt meine Unschuld, wird das Material verwertet.

Wenn man sich aber zuhause hinsetzt und seinen Film "auswertet", danach jeden Falschparker/Nichtblinker/Drängler etc anzeigen will, wird die Anzeige nicht aufgenommen. Man kann dann sogar selbst Ärger bekommen.

Beim oben geschilderten Fall mit der Pistole, hat der Richter wohl abgewogen, was schwerer wiegt.
Beim Fall Waschstraße hilft die Cam nur bedingt. Die können immer noch behaupten, dass der Schaden vorher schon da war und man absichtlich gegen die Schiene gefahren ist, um dem Einweiser die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch was anderes, da gäbe es für die fotografierten Passanten ja keine begründeteten Argumente warum sie nicht auf diesem Foto zu sehen sein wollen, schließlich sind sie nur zufällig auf dem Bild und vor allem zeigt das Foto die Passanten ja nicht bei Etwas was rechtlich Kosequenzen haben könnte.


 
Genauso wie die Verkehrsteilnehmer zufaellig auf dem Bild sind.
Ich gehe ja nicht davon aus das diese vorhaben sich rechtswidrid zu verhalten.

Im Umkehrschluss dazu: Ich filme eine Sehenswuerdigkeit mit vielen Passanten, Kaertnerstraße faellt mir spontan dazu ein, und nehme eine Straftat ungewollt auf. Muss ich wegen Datenschutz meine Aufnahme zerstoeren oder kann mein zufaellig gefilmter Handtaschenraub schneller aufgeklaert werden? 
Actioncams die ich aufn Helm oder sonst wo montiere nehmen ja auch das komplette Geschehen um mich auf.
Meine bessere Haelfte hat ein paar Minuten nach der Jahreswende einen Fahrfluechtigen aufgenommen, der mal eben viel zu schnell abgebogen ist, und ein Straßenschild soweit umgemaeht hatte, das dieses samt Verankerung rausgerissen wurde. Die Passanten die sich in der Naehe aufhielten hatten Glueck. Leider war die ganze Aufnahme verwackelt und dunkel, konnte man nichts erkennen.
Haette sie auch nicht machen duerfen?

Das muesste, will man den Datenschuetzern folgen, alles verboten werden.

Mit einer Dashcam gehe ich nicht los und will gezielt einzelne Personen filmen, das ist Bloedsinn.

Ich finds gut das der Datenschutz greift und nicht alles durchwinkt. Nur sollte man hier mal mit all den Sachen verglichen werden, die ich aufgezaehlt habe.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich meine, mal gelesen oder gesehen zu haben, dass man die Kamera bzw. den Film nur dann gerichtsverwertbar einsetzen kann, wenn man damit die unbegründeten Ansprüche anderer abwehren kann.
> Wenn z.B. ein Fremder behauptet, dass man ihm reingefahren ist und der Hergang im Film belegt meine Unschuld, wird das Material verwertet.
> 
> Wenn man sich aber zuhause hinsetzt und seinen Film "auswertet", danach jeden Falschparker/Nichtblinker/Drängler etc anzeigen will, wird die Anzeige nicht aufgenommen. Man kann dann sogar selbst Ärger bekommen.
> ...


 

Es sagt ja auch keiner, dass man da Recht bekommen würde. In dem Fall, mit der Waschstraße würde ich halt sagen, "dann leckts mich am Arsch, ich besprech das mit meinem Anwalt". Für was gibts Rechtschutz? Und der würde mir dann schon sagen, ob eine Klage Erfolg hätte, oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall immer noch besser als garnichts machen zu können. 

Was das Anzeigen angeht: Ob solches Videomaterial zugelassen wird, wie schon richtig gesagt, ist Einzelfallentscheidung. Wenn das Material jedoch zur eigenen Entlasstung dient, wird es immer zugelassen.

Als Beispiel jedoch: AB, das GPS der Dashcam logt schon seit 10 Kilometer, dass ich mich in einer Tempo 130 Zone befinde. Seit nem Kilometer hängt hier mir ein Auto im Kofferaum, so nah, dass ich weder die Scheinwerfer noch das Nummernschild mehr sehen kann. Normal ist Mindestabstand laut Faustregel halber Tacho. Wenn ich den jetzt Anzeigen würde, da ich mich bedrängt und genötigt fühle, und hätte das auf Film mit Position, erlaubter Geschwindigkeit, etc., warum sollte die Polizei da nicht tätig werden. Der Typ hinter mir hat ja nachweislich was falsch gemacht. 

Es reicht ja schon jemand, ohne Zeugen, wegen Nötigung anzuzeigen und du musst auf der Wache zur Vernehmung antanzen. Als ich damals wegen Nötigung angezeigt wurde, hatte der Anzeiger der Polizei einen Google-Maps Ausdruck vorgelegt, mit Markierungen wo ich angeblich alles Vergehen auf der Strecke gemacht habe. War aber wertlos, da es ja keine Zeugen gab. Hätte der mich gefilmt, wer weiß, wie das ausgegangen wäre.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Er filmt damit aber auch unweigerlich und ungefragt andere Personen, und die können (sofern begründet) das persönliche Interesse haben dass sie nicht auf diesem Video zu sehen sein wollen.


 Soweit ich das erlesen konnte sind dashcam`s aber keine action-cam`s wie z.b. die go-pro. Sprich die dinger nehmen nur einen loop von ein paar minuten auf und haben wohl auch teilweise eine crash-erkennung. (dann wird es erst fest gespeichert, oder das dann auch per knopfdruck) Ich sehe da irgendwie beim besten willen keinen konflickt mit persöhnlichen interessen anderer, da man denen so nicht nach spioniert. (das video wird am ende des loop`s wieder überschrieben)


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2014)

"Irgend ein" GPS-Log wird garantiert nicht Gerichts-verwendbar sein. Den kann sich ja jeder mit Googlemaps selbst basteln. Videos zu fälschen ist immerhin etwas schwerer aber eigentlich auch nicht soo schwer.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

In o.g. Fall dürften aber selbst die 130 Schilder nicht zu übersehen sein. Die Kamera ist ja quasi Fisheye. Du hast ja alles drauf. Und 30 Bilder/Sekunde reichen für die Verkehrsschilder locker.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2014)

Hab meine GoPro auch fast immer im Auto und auf Loop Aufnahme. GPS Daten braucht man eigendlich nicht, weil man die Geschwindigkeit ja auch nur anhand des Videos ziemlich genau berechnen kann. Diese Dashcams taugen in meinen Augen recht wenig, da man in der Dunkelheit kaum was erkennt.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Kannst ja auch welche mit Nachtsichtoption kaufen. Ich für meine Person fahre so gut wie nie nachts. Es ist schonmal viel gewonnen, wenn die Überwachung ca. 85% von meiner Fahrroutine abdeckt. Und so schlecht sind die Aufnahmen im Scheinwerferlicht auch nicht. Wenn dir jemand die Vorfahrt nimmt, dass ist zu erkennen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2014)

Ja das stimmt. Ich behalte nur manchmal ganz gerne auch ein paar gute Aufnahmen. Daher sollte die Video/Audioqualität schon einigermaßen sein. Ich hatte mal versucht meinen Camcorder in der Scheibe zu befestigen aber irgendwie gibts keine 1kg+ Saugnapfhalterungen und man sieht dann nicht mehr besonders viel aus der Scheibe. ...aber die Qualität ist geil!


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2014)

Fuer Kameras weiß ich nicht, aber fuers Tablet hab ich ein Luxa H7. Glaub der haelt ueber einen Kilo


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2014)

Auch 1,6 Kilo? Ist nen bischen schwerer das Teil. Ich hab nur solche riesen Teile mit 4 Saugnäpfen für TV Aufnahmen gefunden...

Muss halt auch ne Standard Kamera Aufnahme haben...


----------



## Beam39 (5. Januar 2014)

> Ich solle ihnen das mal nachweisen, dass der Schaden nicht schon vorher bestand und ich wollte sie abziehen und so.



Genau sowas meine ich dann mit "wenns dann passiert beißt man sich in Arsch dass man keine hatte".. Absolut ärgerlich sowas besonders wenns dann zusätzlich sone linken und ungeraden Menschen sind.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Genau sowas meine ich dann mit "wenns dann passiert beißt man sich in Arsch dass man keine hatte".. Absolut ärgerlich sowas besonders wenns dann zusätzlich sone linken und ungeraden Menschen sind.


 
Jo!


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Wir waren heute wieder mal fleißig, Automatik-Getriebe und Motor aus dem Skyline rausgebaut. Morgen Krümmerbolzen ausbohren, die GReddy Ansaugbrücke verbauen und danach kann der Motor mit seinem neuen Schaltgetriebe wieder eingebaut werden  Mein NX den ich fertig machen soll habe ich heute auch mal für eine Probefahrt genutzt, läuft auch alles nach voller Zufriedenheit. Dienstag geht es dann zum TÜV und danach zurück zu seinem Besitzer. der nun quasi einen fast neuen Wagen bekommt.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Wollt ihr nicht mal dieses dumme S vom Grill ab machen?
Ich bekommt immer nen Vogel wenn ich das an nem R33 seh


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Warum sollte man das abmachen? Und wieso bekommst du da ein Vogel?


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Weil das mMn absolut furchtbar aussieht und die Front irgendwie von "cool" zu "90er Ghetto Schuljunge" umwandelt


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Es ist halt der originale Grill, finde daran jetzt nichts verwerfliches. Mir persönlich gefällt der Grill auch nicht, aber dem Besitzer


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja meiner Meinung nach. Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen was die damals geritten hat dieses "Ding" auf den Grill zu Pappen.
Ich wurde mitsamt den Streben abreißen


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Ich würde den GTR Grill nehmen, aber 200Euro für ein bisschen altes Plastik ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Ist doch in Ordnung? Ist halt kein Golf Teil das es an jeder Ecke gibt...


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Ich find es schon recht viel und er ist da so wie ich. Wir stecken mittlerweile lieber Geld in die Leistung als in die Optik.  
Mal sehen eventuell ändert er es noch zu einem GTR Grill wenn die Karre ihre 6xx PS hat. Vorher wird sich beim Grill wohl nix passieren.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Ihr müsst mittlerweile auch gut mit eurem Reifenhändler auskommen oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mittlerweile auch gut mit eurem Reifenhändler auskommen oder?


 
Und der Tankstelle


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

So viel ich weiss gibts bei denen E85


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Jepp der Skyline läuft mit E85 und mein roter NX wird auch nächsten Monat auf E85 gemappt. Ändert an der Tankrechnung aber nicht viel, bei E85 brauchst du ca 2L mehr auf 100km und somit bezahlst du am Ende das gleiche. Dafür kann man die Zündung halt radikal vorstellen was enorm viel Leistung bringt. Bei mir sind es fast 20PS zwischen E85 und Super Plus. Beim Skyline wird es dann nochmal mehr sein... Reifenverschleiß hält sich in Grenzen. Ein Satz pro Saison (6 Monate) muss man aber schon einplanen.

Der Skyline braucht so zwischen 14 und 17L mein Roter so um die 13L. Und das bei relativ "normaler" Fahrweise.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Achso OK das wusste ich nicht. Also ähnlich wie mit E10 der Mehrverbrauch?
Stimmt es eigentlich das man bei E85 alle Spritschläuche und sowas tauschen muss?


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Es kommt auf das Alter vom Fahrzeug an, bei alten Fahrzeugen sollte man sie tauschen. Bei neueren Fahrzeugen sind die Schläuche scheinbar aus einem anderen Material. Glaub das hat etwas mit dem Weichmacher zu tun. Mit E85 hast du normal etwas mehr Mehrverbrauch als bei E10. Aber wenn du deutlich über der Serienleistung bist, hast du soviel Geld in den Motor investiert da interessiert du dich für den Verbrauch nicht mehr und willst halt deinen Spaß haben.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub mein Rechter Fensterheber gibt bald den geist auf, ab der Hälfte wird die Scheibe immer langsamer bewegt, quasi schneckentempo


----------



## Zoon (6. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Ich selber hab die Klima/Filter noch gar nie  kontrolliert. Was die Vorbesitzerin da gemacht hat, weiß ich nicht, aber  ich denk genau so viel, wie ich. Allerdings hat mein '99er Peugeot 206  keine Klimaautomatik, sondern nur nen zuschaltbaren Klimakompressor,  d.h. Klima an oder aus und nur übers Gebläse in der Stärke regelbar.  Wird also nur im Sommer benutzt das Ding. Kühlmittelstand hab ich noch  nie kontrollieren lassen. Tut das Not, solange die läuft?



Dann  wirds Zeit dass du die Klimaanlage mal checken lässt! Bei Ganz viel  Pech wenn du die Jahre schon mit zu wenig Kältemittel gefahren bist hast  evtl. auch schon den Kompressor geschrottet da das Kältemittel auch zur  Schmierung dient. Wenns nicht gerade ein besonderer 206 ist hast schon  wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden.



XE85 schrieb:


> Er filmt  damit aber auch unweigerlich und ungefragt andere Personen, und die  können (sofern begründet) das persönliche Interesse haben dass sie nicht  auf diesem Video zu sehen sein wollen.


 
Straße =  öffentlicher Raum also darst alles Filmen was dir lieb ist = ist genauso  wie mit dem Fotografieren. Datenschutzmäßig brisant wirds nur wenn du  z.B.: mit dem Fotoaparrat Personen bewusst anzoomst und "abschießt".

Die meisten Dashcams zeichnen wie ein Flightrecorder auch nur die letzten 10 Minuten auf und überschreiben alles wieder


----------



## aloha84 (6. Januar 2014)

Nur mal so, mag hier auch jemand Touge Battle --> Hot Version - Vol 81 Touge 200 - YouTube
Man versteht zwar kein Wort, aber es macht echt Bock zuzusehen. Mein Highlight der Folge, bei 11min zerschießen sie versehentlich einen MX5.
Highlight jeder Folge, die Fußkamera.

Grüße


----------



## dekay55 (6. Januar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Straße =  öffentlicher Raum also darst alles Filmen was dir lieb ist = ist genauso  wie mit dem Fotografieren. Datenschutzmäßig brisant wirds nur wenn du  z.B.: mit dem Fotoaparrat Personen bewusst anzoomst und "abschießt".


 
Ich hab jetz nicht viel zeit um ausführlich zu Antworten, aber da muss man auch nochmal differenzieren, für Überwachungszwecke ist das nicht erlaubt, ne Dashcam ist "noch" ne grauzone bzw nicht genau definiert, ich glaub ich werd mal die Tage die Cops fragen was die dazu sagen, nach meinem Verstaendniss ist das ne rechtliche Grauzone, allerdings hab ich auch meine Ausbildung noch zu ner Zeit gemacht als Dashcams überhaupt noch nicht aufn markt waren für jedermann.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz nicht viel zeit um ausführlich zu Antworten, aber da muss man auch nochmal differenzieren, für Überwachungszwecke ist das nicht erlaubt, ne Dashcam ist "noch" ne grauzone bzw nicht genau definiert, ich glaub ich werd mal die Tage die Cops fragen was die dazu sagen, nach meinem Verstaendniss ist das ne rechtliche Grauzone, allerdings hab ich auch meine Ausbildung noch zu ner Zeit gemacht als Dashcams überhaupt noch nicht aufn markt waren für jedermann.


 
Innerhalb deines Autos bist du bekanntlich in deinem privaten Bereich und darfst tun und lassen was du willst.  Wer will dich denn daran hindern, deine Frontscheibe zu filmen? 



Ich denke aber, dass es nicht direkt verboten ist, und dass die Polizei es eigentlich eher unterstützen sollte. So lassen sich viele Unfälle schnell und eindeutig klären, und es trägt ja jetztendlich zur allgemeinen Sicherheit bei.  Außerdem denke ich, dass man vielleicht auch selbst ein wenig ordentlicher fährt ...


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Januar 2014)

Also ich wollte mir, als ich meinen Lappen neu hatte, auch eine Kamera vorne dranhängen. Eben auch aus dem Grund im Falle eines Unfalls alle Beweise zu haben. Mein alter Herr, der Polizist ist, meinte es bringt nichts. In Deutschland werden diese Videos zu 98% nicht zugelassen, weil die sehr schnell andere Klagen mitbringen können. Außnahmen wären ein zB zufällig gefilmter Mord, aber kein Unfall durch nicht Blinken oder rechts vor links nicht beachten, Auffahrunfälle usw., das wird anders geklärt.
Ist nur verschwendetes Geld. Und wenn dich jemand anklagt, weil du ihn die ganze Zeit vor dir gefilmt hast, kann es auch sehr teuer werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann  wirds Zeit dass du die Klimaanlage mal checken lässt! Bei Ganz viel  Pech wenn du die Jahre schon mit zu wenig Kältemittel gefahren bist hast  evtl. auch schon den Kompressor geschrottet da das Kältemittel auch zur  Schmierung dient. Wenns nicht gerade ein besonderer 206 ist hast schon  wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden.


 
Das würd ich jetzt mal unter die Kategorie Mechanikermärchen einordnen. Die Schmierung des Kompressors übernimmt nicht das Kältemittel, sondern das Klimaöl. Bei zu wenig Kältemittel auf der Anlage geht auch nicht der Kompressor kaputt. Jedoch nimmt bei Unterfüllung die Klimaleistung stark ab. Ist irgendwann zu wenig drauf schaltet die Klima von alleine ab, dafür gibt es ja die Drucksonsoren oder Druckschalter.
Man sollte die Anlage aber schon regelmäßig warten lassen, da ein Teil des Kältemittels immer entweicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mir, als ich meinen Lappen neu hatte, auch eine Kamera vorne dranhängen. Eben auch aus dem Grund im Falle eines Unfalls alle Beweise zu haben. Mein alter Herr, der Polizist ist, meinte es bringt nichts. In Deutschland werden diese Videos zu 98% nicht zugelassen, weil die sehr schnell andere Klagen mitbringen können. Außnahmen wären ein zB zufällig gefilmter Mord, aber kein Unfall durch nicht Blinken oder rechts vor links nicht beachten, Auffahrunfälle usw., das wird anders geklärt.
> Ist nur verschwendetes Geld. Und wenn dich jemand anklagt, weil du ihn die ganze Zeit vor dir gefilmt hast, kann es auch sehr teuer werden.


 
Warum darf der Staat das und ich nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2014)

Gewaltmonopol.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Januar 2014)

Weil auf dich genau so geschissen wird wie auf geltendes Recht, wenn es um die Überwachung der Bürger durch Geheimdienste geht.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

Bin ich der Einzige, der der Meinung ist, dass man da mal was dran ändern sollte?  Mein Staat ist eine Anzahl von Personen, die mich und meine Mitbürger repräsentieren und uns vertreten.  Wie können die dann etwas dürfen, dass ich nicht darf??


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das würd ich jetzt mal unter die Kategorie Mechanikermärchen einordnen. Die Schmierung des Kompressors übernimmt nicht das Kältemittel, sondern das Klimaöl. Bei zu wenig Kältemittel auf der Anlage geht auch nicht der Kompressor kaputt. Jedoch nimmt bei Unterfüllung die Klimaleistung stark ab. Ist irgendwann zu wenig drauf schaltet die Klima von alleine ab, dafür gibt es ja die Drucksonsoren oder Druckschalter.
> Man sollte die Anlage aber schon regelmäßig warten lassen, da ein Teil des Kältemittels immer entweicht.


 
In unseren beiden Autos fehlt das Kältemittel und noch nix kaputt. Warum auch. Beim C2 mach ichs im Frühjahr, da muss eh einiges getan werden.
Beim Passat dürfte das jetzt schon 3 oder 4 Jahre sein das die Klima lustig vor sich hingluckert


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Januar 2014)

Na ja, aber wozu hat man ne Klima, wenn die nicht funktioniert?
Jedes Jahr gibt es Sonderangebote für Klimaanlagenwartung incl. Auffüllung. Das gilt aber nicht für Leeranlagen.
Ich würde also nie so lange warten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der der Meinung ist, dass man da mal was dran ändern sollte?  Mein Staat ist eine Anzahl von Personen, die mich und meine Mitbürger repräsentieren und uns vertreten.  Wie können die dann etwas dürfen, dass ich nicht darf??


 Auf was bezogen?
Dass du rund um die Uhr ausspioniert wirst, die Politiker dich alle anlügen und sehr viele mehr auf die eigene Tasche achten als darauf ihre eigentliche Funktion zu erfüllen?
Joa, finde auch das ist eher suboptimal. 

Oder das Gewaltmonopol?
Das wäre ganz schlecht. Was glaubst du was da los wäre.

BTW:
Ich glaube das ist der falsche Thread für dieses Thema.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> In unseren beiden Autos fehlt das Kältemittel und noch nix kaputt. Warum auch. Beim C2 mach ichs im Frühjahr, da muss eh einiges getan werden.
> Beim Passat dürfte das jetzt schon 3 oder 4 Jahre sein das die Klima lustig vor sich hingluckert


 Wenn die Analge komplett leer ist, wird aber was kaputt sein. Eine dichte Anlage hält durchaus 10 Jahre den Druck ohne auffüllen. Ob dann gegen Ende noch kalte Luft kommt, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Eher leicht vorgekühlte Luft. 

Außerdem sollte man nach Möglichkeit die Klima immer eingeschaltet lassen und immer regelmäßig den Staub/Aktivkohlefilter wechseln. Das verhindert das die Klima stinkt und/oder kaputt geht. Anlagen die immer laufen gehen wesendlich seltener kaputt, als welche die nur mal eingeschaltet werden. Wenn man natürlich nen Steinschlag in den Kondensator bekommt, ist es egal wie oft die läuft.


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man nach Möglichkeit die Klima immer eingeschaltet lassen und immer regelmäßig den Staub/Aktivkohlefilter wechseln. Das verhindert das die Klima stinkt und/oder kaputt geht.


 
Das mit den Filtern kann ich ja nachvollziehen aber warum sollte man die Klimaanlage immer eingeschaltet lassen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das mit den Filtern kann ich ja nachvollziehen aber warum sollte man die Klimaanlage immer eingeschaltet lassen?



Damit du die Luftfeuchtigkeit auf ein Minimum reduzierst.


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Damit du die Luftfeuchtigkeit auf ein Minimum reduzierst.


 
Ja, schon aber das muss ich z. B. im Frühjahr bei 17°C und Sonnenschein meist nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das mit den Filtern kann ich ja nachvollziehen aber warum sollte man die Klimaanlage immer eingeschaltet lassen?


 Das Stinken wird verhindert, weil immer Kondeswasser am Verdampfer runterperlt und ihn sauber hält. Man kennt es ja das die Klima manchmal riecht, wenn sie lange nicht an war. Das ist Siff, der sich auf dem Verdampfer angesammelt hat. Ist die Anlage zu lange nicht in Betrieb gewesen, bildet sich dort teilweise echt wiederlicher Siff, der von allein nicht mehr weggeht. (machmal besitzt er sogar ein Eigenleben) Da hilft dann nur noch das Reinigen durch die Werkstatt. Da kann man je nach Auto schonmal mit ~200€ rechnen. Allerdings kann man sein ganzes Leben lang mit eingeschalteter Klima fahren, bevor die 200€ Sprit verbraucht hat. Im Winter/Herbst/Frühling läuft die ja nur mit minimaler Leistung und braucht fast nix.

Außerdem können Teile wie die Magnetkupplung am Kompressor nicht festgammeln, wenn sie immer genutzt werden. Ein Verschleißteil ist die Klima auch nicht. Die ist dafür ausgelegt 24/7 zu laufen. Zudem hat man immer nen schön trockenen Innenraum und keine von innen beschlagenen/gefrohrenen Scheiben.


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Ach ist doch alles Mist... da passt auf die GReedy ASB nicht die original Drosselklappe sondern es muss eine 80er verbaut werden, dann passt die Fuelrail auch nicht ordentlich weil die Bohrungen ungenau ausgefräst sind. Plan war heute den Motor eigentlich soweit zu haben mit wir ihn morgen mit neuer Stage 4 Kupplung ins Auto werfen können. Wird wohl alles etwas länger dauern... ich hab jetzt schon kein Bock mehr meine Einzeldrosselklappe zu verbauen.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Stage 4? Die ist doch der Leistung eines LKW würdig


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

Schön wärs... hab gerade geschaut es ist sogar eine Stage 5 und bis 600PS freigegeben. Also viel Spielraum ist da nicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Warum darf der Staat das und ich nicht?


 
Willkommen in Deutschland.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schön wärs... hab gerade geschaut es ist sogar eine Stage 5 und bis 600PS freigegeben. Also viel Spielraum ist da nicht.


 
Moment mal. 

Stage 1 ist optimierte Serie.
Stage 2 bezeichnet dann bolt on Teile wie einen anderen LLK oder nen größeren Turbo.
Stage 3 hat nichts mehr mit Serie zu tun.

Was ist dann bitte Stage 4 oder 5? Oder wird das bei Kupplungen anders bezeichnet?


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2014)

"Stage" heißt einfach nur Stufe. 
Das hat mit einem Turbo, LLK oder so nicht viel zu tun. Eine Stage 6 Kupplung kann man in ein Serie Auto verbauen, der Motor ist dann trotzdem noch lange kein Stage X. Stage bezieht sich immer nur auf ein einziges Bauteil. Stage bei einer Kupplung sagt dir nur aus welche Stufe die Kupplung hat z.B. Stage 2 bis 250PS, Stage 3 bis 300PS usw und die Bauart. Wobei jeder Hersteller seine Einstufung/Stage da selber wählen kann. Meine Stage 1 Kupplung geht übrigends bis 280PS, andere Hersteller haben bei Stage 1 nur 180PS angegeben und geben 280PS z.B. als Stage 4 an.


----------



## seventyseven (6. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Moment mal.
> 
> Stage 1 ist optimierte Serie.
> Stage 2 bezeichnet dann bolt on Teile wie einen anderen LLK oder nen größeren Turbo.
> ...



Stage 1: Für leicht modifizierte Serienmotoren, organische Beläge. Absolut alltagstauglich. 

Stage 2: Für leicht bis mittel modifizierte Serienmotoren. Absolut alltagstauglich mit extrem gutem Pedaldruck. Kevlarbeläge. 

Stage 2+: Für alle leicht bis mittel modifizierten Serienmotoren, die mehr Drehmoment liefern als mit Stage 2 zu realisieren ist. Carbon-Kevlar Beläge, mittelmäßige Alltagstauglichkeit. 

Stage 3: Für stark modifizierte Straßen- und Rennmotoren. Gute Alltagstauglichkeit, komfortabler Pedaldruck bei kurzem Schleifweg. 4 oder 6 pad Carbon- Sintermetallkupplung. 

Stage 3+: Für stark modifizierte Straßen- und Rennmotoren die mehr Drehmoment liefern als die Stage 3 übertragen kann. Gute Alltagstauglichkeit mit Carbon-Metallbelägen. 

Stage 4: Für stark modifizierte Rennmotoren, bei denen das Kupplungsgewicht eine große Rolle spielt. 3, 4 oder 5 pad Sintermetallkupplung für den Renneinsatz ohne Alltagstauglichkeit. 

Stage 5: Rennkupplung für extreme Rennmotoren, nur empfohlen für 1/4 Meile und Sprints. Sehr robust, nicht für denn Alltagbetrieb geeignet.

http://www.ps-systems.at/kupplung.html


----------



## dekay55 (6. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Innerhalb deines Autos bist du bekanntlich in deinem privaten Bereich und darfst tun und lassen was du willst.  Wer will dich denn daran hindern, deine Frontscheibe zu filmen?


Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt ! Von deinem Privaten bereich aus, darfst du z.b auch keine Überwachungskameras anbringen die den Öffentlichen Raum filmen, und wenn du ne Sondergenehmigung hast ( werden hin und wieder für bestimmte regionen vergeben ) Dann muss das sichtbar gekennzeichnet sein das dieser bereich überwacht ist, so wie in jeden anderen öffentlichen Raum auch. All das ist nicht gegeben bei ner Dashcam, wenn ich also böse wollte und mitbekomme das hinter mir einer mich die ganze zeit Film, dann kann ich ihn anzeigen, Denn der hinter mir filmt mich z.b in meinem Privaten bereich, was schonmal garnicht zulaessig ist. Das kannst du schön auslegen wie du es brauchst, entweder hat man nen guten Anwalt, oder aber man kennt das BGB ziemlich gut und weis wie man einzelne Paragraphen für sich auslegen kann, das ist naemlich auch das was der alte Herr von Iconoclast meinte das ne anklage schnell andere Klagen mitbringen können. 
Und das Argument von wegen man Filmt nur seine Frontscheibe, wird allein schon dadurch vernichtet das der Focus der Dashcam nicht auf die Scheibe eingestellt ist, genauso könnt ich auch sagen ich Filme daheim nur meine Fensterscheibe, kann ja nix dafür das ich Nachbars Wohnzimmer dabei mitfilmen weils Fenster genau gegenüber ist


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2014)

Doch. Das Filmen ist problemlos erlaubt. Ich kann gerne noch mal den Link von Stern.de posten.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Januar 2014)

Und wie sieht es eigentlich bei einer Go Pro (oder ähnlichem) aus welche außerhalb des Fahrzeugs montiert ist, fällt das unter Ladung? Denn auf der Homepage von Go Pro gibt es eine Fahrzeugmontage die verspricht das sie bis 240km/h und noch mehr hält.. Jedoch hat man ja kein klares Dokument welches sagt das jene Befestigung auch wirklich sicher ist..


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2014)

Die Autos von Google Street View durften sich auch eine Kamera aufs Dach schnallen und Filmen. Warum sollte man das selbst dann nicht dürfen? Man darf gefilmte Menschen ohne deren Einverständnis halt nicht z.B. ins Netz stellen und wenn doch, dann halt nur unkenntlich gemacht.


----------



## Zoon (7. Januar 2014)

Für mich zählt das wie Fotografieren oder Videofilmen, sprich auf öffentlichen Grund darfst filmen knippsen was du willst. Bestes Beispiel die Streiks bei Amazon hat die ARD genau richtig gemacht und ausschließlich das Lager von der öffentl. Straße aus gefilmt da konnten die Securitys da rumpöbeln wie sie wollten. Und wen du "wasserdicht" nen Dashcamvideo auf YT postest müsstest halt evtl. Kennzeichen und Gesichter verpixeln.

Wenn du natürlich rein zufällig mit der Dashcam die Nachbarn beim Pimpern filmst und das auch noch "öffentlich" bei Fratzebuch als Video postest darfst natürlich dich nicht über ne Strafe wundern.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Autos von Google Street View durften sich auch eine Kamera aufs Dach schnallen und Filmen. Warum sollte man das selbst dann nicht dürfen? Man darf gefilmte Menschen ohne deren Einverständnis halt nicht z.B. ins Netz stellen und wenn doch, dann halt nur unkenntlich gemacht.


 Google zensiert aber auch JEDES Kennzeichen und JEDES Gesicht, und auf Wunsch auch dein ganzes Haus.  Da betreiben die einen gigantischen Aufwand für ...


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Google zensiert aber auch JEDES Kennzeichen und JEDES Gesicht, und auf Wunsch auch dein ganzes Haus.  Da betreiben die einen gigantischen Aufwand für ...



Die veröffentlichten das ja auch. Das Material aus der Dashcam ist, so wie ich es verwenden würde, nur für den Fall der Fälle für die Augen von Polizei, Richter, Anwalt bestimmt. Das käme ja nie an die Öffentlichkeit. Es geht ja primär nur um das Filmen und das ist erlaubt. Vom Veröffentlichen spricht niemand. 

Und warum das ganze nur auf das Auto beschränken? Dann hätte sich ein Michael Schumacher auch keine GoPro auf die Birne schnallen gedurft um seine glorreiche Abfahrt in Meribel zu filmen. 

Andererseits wird dieses Video sehr wahrscheinlich herangezogen, um die Unfallursache und die Schuldfrage zu klären. Da fragt auch keiner oder hat irgendwelche Skrupel oder Bedenken.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2014)

Touché 

Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn ich irgendwelchen Unsinn gemacht hätte, könnte ich das Video dann eifnach verschwinden lassen und kann das bei Existenz eingefordert werden?


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn ich irgendwelchen Unsinn gemacht hätte, könnte ich das Video dann eifnach verschwinden lassen und kann das bei Existenz eingefordert werden?



Wenn keiner die Kamera gesehen hat und es würde eher ungünstig für mich stehen, würde ich da nix sagen. Wenn die Polizei bei der Unfallaufnahme feststellt, dass du ne Cam im Auto hast, wird aber sicher die Kamera oder die Chipkarte beschlagnahmt.


----------



## watercooled (7. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> "Stage" heißt einfach nur Stufe.
> Das hat mit einem Turbo, LLK oder so nicht viel zu tun. Eine Stage 6 Kupplung kann man in ein Serie Auto verbauen, der Motor ist dann trotzdem noch lange kein Stage X. Stage bezieht sich immer nur auf ein einziges Bauteil. Stage bei einer Kupplung sagt dir nur aus welche Stufe die Kupplung hat z.B. Stage 2 bis 250PS, Stage 3 bis 300PS usw und die Bauart. Wobei jeder Hersteller seine Einstufung/Stage da selber wählen kann. Meine Stage 1 Kupplung geht übrigends bis 280PS, andere Hersteller haben bei Stage 1 nur 180PS angegeben und geben 280PS z.B. als Stage 4 an.


 
Die erwähnten Teile waren einfach nur ein Beispiel. Ich wusste nur nicht das es mehr als 3 Stages gibt.

@FadBag: Nee nicht komplett leer, nur nicht ganz voll


----------



## Mosed (7. Januar 2014)

Ich habe zu den Dash-Cams auch mal einen Bericht gesehen.

1. Während der Fahrt filmen ist erlaubt
2. Die Kamera im abgestelltem Fahrzeug laufen lassen (auch wenn es nur mit Bewegungsmelder ist) ist nicht erlaubt, wenn die Kamera dabei öffentlichen Raum filmt
3. Ein Gericht muss das Video nicht als Beweismaterial akzeptieren. Liegt im Ermessen des Gerichts
4. Ein mit der Kamera aufgenommenes Video darf nicht veröffentlicht werden (z.B. bei Youtube) - oder höchstens, wenn Gesichter und Kennzeichen unkenntlich gemacht werden (den Punkt weiß ich nicht mehr genau)


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ich habe zu den Dash-Cams auch mal einen Bericht gesehen.
> 
> 1. Während der Fahrt filmen ist erlaubt
> 2. Die Kamera im abgestelltem Fahrzeug laufen lassen (auch wenn es nur mit Bewegungsmelder ist) ist nicht erlaubt, wenn die Kamera dabei öffentlichen Raum filmt
> ...



So in der Richtung dachte ich mir das schon, und so finde ich es ehrlich gesagt auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2014)

Für sowas isses ja auch gedacht!


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, jeder der nicht bewusst wie ein Geistesgestoerter herumfaehrt und nicht will das das unbedingt auffliegen soll, sollte fuer so ein System sein.
Was gibts denn daran auszusetzten, wenn man eindeutige Beweise in der Hand hat?

Datenschutz und Persoenlichkeitsrechte sind unbedingt zu schuetzen.
So eine Dashcam nimmt ja nicht explizit und bewusste Einzelne auf sondern das ganze Geschehen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Januar 2014)

Fiat Panda (141) als Kleinwagen in Rietberg
So ne Schleuder hol ich mir wenn ich 18 bin , Motor überholen sowie Karosserie & dann 13 Zöller (breit) , Schalensitze & anderes Lenkrad sowie Bremsen und dann 39 PS herumschwaden xD
Und eine gute , keine übertriebene Anlage , dann mit mir und anderen 3-4 Leuten in den Urlaub mit der Mühle 

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...smissions=MANUAL_GEAR&negativeFeatures=EXPORT oder denhier *-*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem panda ist hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint... Wenn doch, such dir noch einen gescheiten sattler der dir die sitze ordentlich machen kann.
Ich selbst würde ja eher sowas bevorzugen. Da gibt es noch einen g40-motor dazu und wenn man den wirklich in die pappe bekommt...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Januar 2014)

Also ich könnte mir nichts lieber vorstellen als einen E30 in meinem Besitz, jedoch ist das als Schüler etwas schwer.. 
Deshalb erstmal weiter sparen.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Januar 2014)

Juhu endlich machen sich die Spurverbreiterung auf den Weg. Dann passen auch die Felgen unters Auto

Eben alles einstellen, Probefahren, Vermessen und ab zum TÜV für die Einzelabnahme. Bin mal gespannt ob da noch was kommt


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Fiat Panda (141) als Kleinwagen in Rietberg*


 
Lol, für die geilen Zusatzscheinwerfer will der auch noch Aufpreis!


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Mit n paar Kumpels in so nem alten Panda in den Urlaub?

Sowas ist (als Allrad) vllt. gut um im Wald oder im Schnee rumzuheizen (vorsich böse ) aber zu mehreren setzt man sich da doch nur im äußersten Notfall rein. 


BTW:
Du brauchst nen VW T1 mit Faltdach. Damit kann man gut innen Urlaub eiern. Ist dabei sogar noch cool.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Fiat Panda (141) als Kleinwagen in Rietberg
> So ne Schleuder hol ich mir wenn ich 18 bin , Motor überholen sowie Karosserie & dann 13 Zöller (breit) , Schalensitze & anderes Lenkrad sowie Bremsen und dann 39 PS herumschwaden xD
> Und eine gute , keine übertriebene Anlage , dann mit mir und anderen 3-4 Leuten in den Urlaub mit der Mühle
> 
> Fiat Panda 750 mit zwei Sonnendächern zum Öffnen als Kleinwagen in Schemmerhofen oder denhier *-*


 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT 950€? 450€? Mehr wie ne Kiste Bier sind die doch nicht im Ansatz wert. Für 2500€ gibts schon brauchbare Daimler W202! Im Ernst, so nen Panda würde ich nur mit Sturmhaube und Helm und auch nur nachts fahren. Außerdem würde ich nicht zuhause parken, sondern das letzte Stück laufen.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich nicht zuhause parken, sondern das letzte Stück laufen.


 
Zu wenig Ego, das das Fahrzeug aus dem man steigt eigentlich scheissegal ist?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2014)

Glaub ich nicht, aber beim anblick der sturmhaube kringeln sich die nachbarn nur unnötig vor lachen auf dem boden.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Januar 2014)

Das ist nurnoch geil , das Teil bekommt ein Rohr von vorne nach hinten als auspuff  da denkt man da kommt ne richtige ps schleuder an aber dann nur 37ps und tief , breit & laut  meine ganze familie ist mit "alten" aber schnellen autos herumgefahren. Alle G40 & Corrado G60


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> BTW:
> Du brauchst nen VW T1 mit Faltdach. Damit kann man gut innen Urlaub eiern. Ist dabei sogar noch cool.


 Mal die Preise angeschaut? T1 die noch durch den Tüv kommen sind quasi unbezahlbar geworden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2014)

Die erste modifikation bei einem T1 und T2 wäre vermutlich auch ein porsche-motor im heck zu verbauen... Schon mal einer von euch 1,5 t fahrzeug mit 40-50 ps gefahren? Da überholen dich noch die lkw`s...


----------



## watercooled (7. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Das ist nurnoch geil , das Teil bekommt ein Rohr von vorne nach hinten als auspuff  da denkt man da kommt ne richtige ps schleuder an aber dann nur 37ps und tief , breit & laut  meine ganze familie ist mit "alten" aber schnellen autos herumgefahren. Alle G40 & Corrado G60


 
Beide sind halbwegs... "schnell". Aber der Panda ist ne einzige Katastrophe.
Ich kann ebenfalls nur hoffen das das Spam ist und nicht dein ernst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Zu wenig Ego, das das Fahrzeug aus dem man steigt eigentlich scheissegal ist?


 Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal aus was für einem Auto ich steige und wieviele mich dabei sehen. Dennoch könnte ich nicht den ganzen Tag das Auto auf dem Hof angucken. Und ich will wärend der Fahrt nicht gesehen werden, weil man mit so einer Karre den ganzen Verkehr aufstaut. Vorallem LKWs und die Fahrer sind meist nicht sehr glücklich darüber.

Bei meinem A3 rasselt der MSD ganz gut(sieb ist lose) und damit hab ich kein Problem durchen MC Drive zur Haubtzeit zu fahren. Wenn mich jemand fremdes darauf anspricht, frage ich immer ob sein nicht rasselner Auspuff auch schon in 9:20 die Nordschleife umrundet hat. Darauf hat bis jetzt noch niemand geantwortet.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Schon mal einer von euch 1,5 t fahrzeug mit 40-50 ps gefahren? Da überholen dich noch die lkw`s...


 Nur mit nem vollgepackten T4 mit ordentlichem Diesel. Da war immer eher das Bremsen als die Endgeschwindigkeit meine Sorge.

Wenn es wirklich ein billiges Auto mit Platz was auch im Unterhalt nicht so dramatisch ist sein soll, würde ich wohl nach nem Kangoo von Anfang der 2000er schauen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal die Preise angeschaut? T1 die noch durch den Tüv kommen sind quasi unbezahlbar geworden.


 Mein Onkel hat einen. 
Und mein Dad hat auch einen. Nur ohne Faltdach und an dem muss man noch *einiges *machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

Man kauft sich einfach nen nicht Tüv fähigen T1, nen Schutzgasscheißgerät, nen paar Karosseriehämmer, nen Motordichtsatz und werkelt ein wenig. Ist bestimmt billiger.


Es gibt ja 4 Arten, wie man ein Auto fertig machen kann:

1. Die Geld-spar-Methode: Man macht grade so das Nötigste, damit er über den Tüv kommt.
2. Die ATU-Methode: Man kauft die neuen Teile, die gebraucht werden, schmeißt sie in den Müll weil man keinen Bock hat sie einzubauen und fährt zu nem Tüffi, der schon mittags ne halbe Pulle Korn hatte.
3. Die Hausmann-Methode: Der Mann im Haus kann alles selber. Man holt sich die Teile vom Vertragshändler. Dann Googlet man irgend ne Anleitung. Man geht ans Auto, macht mehr kaputt, als eh schon ist und schleppt dann das Auto zum Vertragshändler mit ner Kiste Teile im Kofferraum, die irgendwo hinkommen.
4. Die Lieberhaber-Methode: Man bringt das Auto in einen besseren Zustand, als er ab Werk war.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur mit nem vollgepackten T4 mit ordentlichem Diesel. Da war immer eher das Bremsen als die Endgeschwindigkeit meine Sorge.


 Bremsen war beim T4 schon kein problem mehr, wenn du ordentliche reifen drauf hattest.
Ich mußte mal mit dem alten T4 von meinem chef (damals fast neu) fix nach berlin fahren. Auf der rücktour in höhe halle auf der A9 hat auf einmal alles scharf gebremst und ich halt demensprechend auch. Ich mein, da war kein regal hinten drin und das werkzeug schon vorsorglich alles direkt hinter die sitze gepackt, aber nach der bremsaktion hat es nur noch die hälfte an platz gebraucht.  
Noch schöner war allerdings der bus den ich kurz zuvor überholt hab. Damals war an der stelle nur links eine auslaufzohne in die der bus gefahren ist. Allerdings war der kurz zuvor noch ganz rechts...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Januar 2014)

Mein Vater hat auch nen T3 mit Subaru EJ25 Motor@3L mit Turbo , die kiste läuft 170-190 dann hat es ihm das Pneul rausgehauen ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat auch nen T3 mit Subaru EJ25 Motor@3L mit Turbo , die kiste läuft 170-190 dann hat es ihm das Pneul rausgehauen ^^


 Der Klassiker.


----------



## Joselman (7. Januar 2014)

Nee sowas ist traurig! Da werden Erinnerungen wach.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

Hab wieder nen paar Bilder...

Beanstandung: Lüfter dreht nicht. (ja das ist ein ganzes, verschimmeltes Baguette)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xenon Explosion 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ist der ganze Anlasser abgebrochen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2014)

WIE zum GEIER kriegt man denn "aus versehen" ein Baguette darein ?!  Und wie passt das überhaupt durch den Kühlergrill?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

ICH HAB KEINE AHNUNG! Das muss bei offener Motorhaube da reingekommen sein, anders ist es nicht möglich. Das Auto ist unten komplett verkleidet, ein Tier kann es nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Januar 2014)

Mich hat auch mal ein reichlich angeknabbertes Ciabatta-Brötchen vom Motor aus angelächelt als ich die Motorhaube aufgemacht hab, ich wüsste bis heute gern wie das da hin kam, ich tippe mal auf irgendein Tier, aber im ersten Augenblick hab ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt


----------



## Beam39 (7. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hab wieder nen paar Bilder...
> 
> Beanstandung: Lüfter dreht nicht. (ja das ist ein ganzes, verschimmeltes Baguette)
> 
> ...


 
Was zur Hölle.. Beim Baguette musste ich echt lachen hahah das is zu geil.. Was habtn ihr so verlangt für die Arbeit?


----------



## watercooled (7. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal ne Packung Butter und Marmelade


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab keine AWs an Arbeitslohn für das Baguette aufgeschrieben, weil es mich so zum lachen gebracht hat. Ich habs rausgenommen, noch kurz den Fehlerspeicher gelöscht und wieder rausgefahren. Ich glaub nicht, dass der Kunde was gezahlt hat.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die erwähnten Teile waren einfach nur ein Beispiel. Ich wusste nur nicht das es mehr als 3 Stages gibt.


 
Gut dann haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet. 

Das Baguette ist echt cool, wir hatten mal eine alte Socke die sich an der Drosselklappe verfangen hat. Wie die an dem LMM vorbei gekommen ist bleibt für mich bis heute noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2014)

Im alten Audi Coupe von meinem Vater hatte sich mal ne Maus innen Luftfilter Kasten verirrt. War leider nur noch ein Skelett übrig, wer weiss wie lange die da schon lag


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2014)

Beim Zusammenhang zwischen Auto und Baguette dachte ich bis jetzt immer an dass da... 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FxNfhftIR2o&hl=de&gl=DE&guid=&client=mv-google


----------



## STSLeon (8. Januar 2014)

Das Baguette ist wirklich genial. Im Waschwasser war aber kein Rotwein drin?


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2014)

@Riverna ... das ist hier nicht der Marktplatz!


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2014)

War auch kein Angebot, da kein Preis dabei stand sondern lediglich eine Frage ob jemand Interesse hätte... wie dem auch sei. 

Soll ich meine neue Kupplung gleich mit einer leichten Schwungscheibe bestellen? Bin mir da irgendwie doch ein wenig unschlüssig...


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2014)

Meintest du nicht mal du hättest ohnehin schon eine sehr leichte drinnen?


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> War auch kein Angebot, da kein Preis dabei stand  sondern lediglich eine Frage ob jemand Interesse hätte



Auch das erwähnen von Verkaufsinteressen ausserhalb des MP ist unerwünscht. Wenn du das Ding hier im Forum an den Mann(Frau) bringen willst dann erarbeite dir bitte mit sinnvollen Beiträgen zur Community deinen Zugang zu eben diesen.

[/OT]


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meintest du nicht mal du hättest ohnehin schon eine sehr leichte drinnen?



Nein ich hab keine leichte Schwungscheibe drin, ich wollte an und für sich immer eine verbauen. Aber hab es bisher nicht gemacht, da ich nicht weiß ob ich mir damit ein Gefallen tue.



XE85 schrieb:


> Auch das erwähnen von Verkaufsinteressen ausserhalb des MP ist unerwünscht. Wenn du das Ding hier im Forum an den Mann(Frau) bringen willst dann erarbeite dir bitte mit sinnvollen Beiträgen zur Community deinen Zugang zu eben diesen.
> [/OT]


 
Oder aber ich verkauf sie einfach in den passen Foren dazu  Ist wie gesagt auch egal.


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2014)

Außer das du beim anfahren ordentlich Krach machen würdest hätte ich keine Ahnung was so eine leichtere Schwungscheibe eigentlich macht


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

@Riverna

Ist zwar ned ganz billig, aber ich hatte in meinem P10eGT Redtop Highport SR20DE folgende Clutch/Flywheel Kombi und war sehr zufrieden:

NX9-XTSS // Advanced Clutch Technology
Fidanza Category Results

Das ganze verpackt in einem umgebauten N15 GTi Getriebe mit Becker Sperre.

Wie sieht es bei dir mit den engine/dogbone mounts aus?
Beim Primera habe ich mir welche selber basteln müssen, da die originalen recht schnell den Geist aufgegeben haben...
Habe dann P11 GT mounts verwendet und mit härterem Shoreindex gegossen und gib ihm...^^
Beim 100NX kann man sich ja bei vielen Teilen auch aus dem Sentra Regal bedienen.

Was machst du mit der ECU für den VE und was für einen Controller (MSD?)?
Bei meinem Setup habe ich mich damals zuerst für JWT entschieden und bin dann aber recht schnell zu CalumSult, aber die gibt es ja nicht mehr...

Wie sieht es mit dem Header und der restlichen AGA aus?
Hotshot hat ja mit der Production vom Gen.6 leider aufgehört und ich Idiot hab meinen verkauft...

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber bin noch nicht ganz geheilt vom SR20 Fieber!^^


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2014)

Ach viele Fragen sind nicht schlimm, interessiert sich halt mal jemand für das Zeug  Mein Setup sieht so aus: 

Motorumbau auf SR20VE (190PS 2.0L)
Nissan Sunny GTi-R Einzeldrosselklappen-Ansaugbrücke
Nissan Sunny GTI-R 440ccm Topfeed Einspritzventile
SR16VE N1 Nockenwellen 
SR20DE Steuergerät mit Nistune Type 3 Platine
TOP SPEED PRO-1 Performance Edelstahfächerkrümmer
200 Zellen Rennsportkat
O.E.M. 2.5" Edelstahl Midpipe 
Invidia N1 Muffler
Clutchmaster Stage 3 Rennsportkupplung
ColdAirIntake mit K&N 57i Kit
Bosch 044 Spritpumpe 
Race Tech -R Benzindruckregler
Digital rpm activated switch controller

Abgestimmt wird das ganze von RNT welche mir gesagt haben ich könne mit rund 250PS aufwärts rechnen. Was am Ende wirklich raus kommt wird sich dann zeigen. Motorlager sind verstärke mit Polyurethan aus den Staaten, genau so wie alle Lager am Fahrwerk. Breitbandlambda, Öl-Temp und Öl-Druck sind natürlich auch vorhanden und kein billiger Raid Müll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Außer das du beim anfahren ordentlich Krach machen würdest hätte ich keine Ahnung was so eine leichtere Schwungscheibe eigentlich macht


 Warum soll ne leichtere Schwungscheibe krach machen?

Die Schwungscheibe sorgt dafür, dass die Kurbelwelle den Ausstoß-, Ansaug- und Verdichtungstakt weiterdreht, ohne das ihr Energie zugeführt wird.
Bei einer leichteren Schwungscheibe hat man folgene Vor- und Nachteile:
-höhere Starterdrehzahl
-unrunderer Motorlauf
-höhere Mindestdrehzahl
-schwieriger anzufahren
-besseres Ansprechverhalten des Motors
-bessere Beschleunigung
-nicht so viel Kompression möglich
-rucken/aufschaukeln bei Lastwechseln erhöht sich/wird weniger
-mehr Maximaldrehzahl
-eventuell schädliche Vibrationen/Schwingungen


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum soll ne leichtere Schwungscheibe krach machen?
> 
> -schwieriger anzufahren


 
Du schreibst es selber (vermute ich zumindest mal ).


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2014)

Mehr Gas geben beim Anfahren + sein Auspuff = Krach


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mehr Gas geben beim Anfahren + sein Auspuff = Krach


  So war das zu verstehen...



nfsgame schrieb:


> Du schreibst es selber (vermute ich zumindest mal ).


 Naja wenn ich so ne Aufzählung nicht aus dem Kopf hinbekomme, dann hab ich den falschen Job.


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ach viele Fragen sind nicht schlimm, interessiert sich halt mal jemand für das Zeug  Mein Setup sieht so aus:
> 
> Motorumbau auf SR20VE (190PS 2.0L)
> Nissan Sunny GTi-R Einzeldrosselklappen-Ansaugbrücke
> ...


 
alter Schwede...Du mußt unbedingt ein Soundfile machen!!!
sehr geil, da bekomme ich gleich wieder Lust darauf!^^
Aber zuerst muß der E34 M5 fertig werden und dann mach ich mich wieder auf die Suche nach einer schönen Karosse (P10,P11,N14 oder N15) für einen SR20VE.


----------



## winner961 (8. Januar 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> alter Schwede...sehr geil, da bekomme ich gleich wieder Lust darauf!^^
> Du mußt unbedingt ein Soundfile machen!!!
> Aber zuerst muß der E34 M5 fertig werden und dann mach ich mich wieder auf die Suche nach einer schönen Karosse (P10,P11,N14 oder N15) für einen SR20VE.


 
Eine Limo oder ein Touring ? Bitte Bilder  was willst du dran machen ?


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Eine Limo oder ein Touring ? Bitte Bilder  was willst du dran machen ?



Rostfreie, schwarze 89er Limo mit schwarzer Lederausstattung (wie neu), Klima und Schiebedach!

Ist eine Zeit lang gestanden (Sammlung von einem Bekannten) und ein paar Dinge sind zu machen...Bremsleitungen, alle Flüssigkeiten usw.
Wird denke ich Ende Januar fertig, dann gibt es auch Fotos!^^


----------



## watercooled (8. Januar 2014)

Der wird was wert sein, huiuiui.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2014)

Irgendjemand an meiner Uni fährt einen Shelby GT500  

Die Amis sind ja sonst nicht so mein Ding, aber der ist schon was besonderes


----------



## winner961 (8. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Irgendjemand an meiner Uni fährt einen Shelby GT500
> 
> Die Amis sind ja sonst nicht so mein Ding, aber der ist schon was besonderes


 
Ist halt ein Mustang der aller Wahrscheinlichkeit keine 500 PS hat  zu mindestens als er bei Top Gear zum Test war


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Mustang der aller Wahrscheinlichkeit keine 500 PS hat  zu mindestens als er bei Top Gear zum Test war


 
Laut Hersteller hat der auch nur 335PS ...


----------



## winner961 (8. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Laut Hersteller hat der auch nur 335PS ...


 
Warum schreib ich dann 500 hin  ne Mustang sind ganz ok aber wäre mir zu wenig nutzen  und bei unserer Parkplatz Situation ist das mit so einem großen nicht schön zum einparken


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2014)

Naja, wenn man danach geht fahren wir aber alle nur noch Fiat Panda


----------



## winner961 (8. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man danach geht fahren wir aber alle nur noch Fiat Panda


 
Naja so schlimm wäre das net so mit 100 PS ist des nicht schlecht  
Ne z.B. Liegt es nicht an der Größe der Parkplätze sondern wie mache Parken da ist ein kleines Auto praktischer auch wenn ich Fan von größeren Autos bin


----------



## raceandsound (8. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der wird was wert sein, huiuiui.



Jein...der wird was wert werden...^^

Habe den Wagen zu sehr guten Konditionen bekommen, ist in einem super Zustand, aber auch kein Neuwagen.
Der gute Herr bewegt die Autos aus seiner Sammlung normalerweise regelmäßig, 
aber jetzt sind es zu viele geworden und deswegen trennt er sich von ein paar seiner Schätze.
Kleiner Auszug aus der Halle:
M1, Z1, Z3 M Roadster, 850CSi, E28 M5, M635CSi, einige E30 M3 darunter das Rennauto von Johnny Cecotto, 
E30 M3 Umbau auf Allrad und E36 M3 Motor,
E36 M3 Umbau auf Allrad,
E36 M3 GTR, E46 M3 GTR beide mit Wagenpass, 
Evo 6+7, MTM RS4 B5, RS6 mit V10, 
Ferrari 308, 348, 355, 360, Testarossa 
und einiges mehr...^^

Optischer Zustand von meinem M5 ist ungefähr so wie von folgendem Angebot, vielleicht sogar ein wenig besser, dafür hat meiner ~ 160.000km:
Gebrauchtwagen: BMW, M5, 3.8 M5, Benzin,

Meiner ist aber das ältere 3,6er Modell, was mir persönlich lieber ist, da der 3,8er noch näher an der Grenze des möglichen war,
in Bezug auf Motor und Haltbarkeit.
Außerdem hat er auch kein EDC Fahrwerk, Kenner wissen bezüglich der Ersatzteilpreise bescheid...^^


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Naja so schlimm wäre das net so mit 100 PS ist des nicht schlecht
> Ne z.B. Liegt es nicht an der Größe der Parkplätze sondern wie mache Parken da ist ein kleines Auto praktischer auch wenn ich Fan von größeren Autos bin


 
ABer auch so schon  Amis sind für unsere Städte zu groß, da wird der Trip durch die Stadt meist ein Trip mit Nervenverlust  

Aber so ist son Mustang natürlich schon ne Granate


----------



## winner961 (8. Januar 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Jein...der wird was wert werden...^^
> 
> Habe den Wagen zu sehr guten Konditionen bekommen, ist in einem super Zustand, aber auch kein Neuwagen.
> Der gute Herr bewegt die Autos aus seiner Sammlung normalerweise regelmäßig,
> ...


 
Sehr schick beide Motoren sind toll ich bin auch ein Fan des 3.6 aber den gibt es leider nicht im Touring wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Sehr schicke Sammlung kann er mir auch geben so soll meine in einigen Jahren auch aussehen 

@seefe Granate schon und vor allem ein Frauenmagnet


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> alter Schwede...Du mußt unbedingt ein Soundfile machen!!!


 
Ich werd dann ein Video vom Prüfstand machen. Hab irgendwie auch tierische Lust mal meinen Alltags DE aufn Prüfstand zu stellen. Einer meiner besten Freunde war diesen Sommer mit seinem drauf: 

Nissan 100NX GTI (Mia) auf dem Leistungsprüfstand - YouTube

Leider hab ich kein Video mehr von meinem alten Prüfstand mit dem alten Motor.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @seefe Granate schon und vor allem ein Frauenmagnet


 
Aber auch gerne das Gegenteil  Hier bei uns fahren auch paar rum, da stehen gerne mal paar Typen drum rum


----------



## dekay55 (9. Januar 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> einige E30 M3 darunter das Rennauto von Johnny Cecotto,


 
Bilder ? Wagenpass ?  Welcher ist es den sein ? Der Warsteiner oder der FINA ? 
Ich weis noch einer stand 2010 zum verkauf für weit über 100000€ 
Und dann gabs mal noch einen der sich als Faelschung entarnte.

Oder meinst du einen von den 505 E30 M3 Cecotto Edition´s ?


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2014)

Ich musste eben erstmal googeln wer das ist


----------



## raceandsound (9. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Sehr schick beide Motoren sind toll ich bin auch ein Fan des 3.6 aber den gibt es leider nicht im Touring wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Sehr schicke Sammlung kann er mir auch geben so soll meine in einigen Jahren auch aussehen
> 
> @seefe Granate schon und vor allem ein Frauenmagnet



Jo im Touring gab es "nur" die 3.8er S38B38, dafür am Ende die große Bremse.
Die Sammlung hätte ich auch gerne...^^



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich werd dann ein Video vom Prüfstand machen. Hab irgendwie auch tierische Lust mal meinen Alltags DE aufn Prüfstand zu stellen. Einer meiner besten Freunde war diesen Sommer mit seinem drauf:
> 
> Nissan 100NX GTI (Mia) auf dem Leistungsprüfstand - YouTube
> 
> Leider hab ich kein Video mehr von meinem alten Prüfstand mit dem alten Motor.



Video is immer gut, nur her damit!



dekay55 schrieb:


> Bilder ? Wagenpass ?  Welcher ist es den sein ? Der Warsteiner oder der FINA ?
> Ich weis noch einer stand 2010 zum verkauf für weit über 100000€
> Und dann gabs mal noch einen der sich als Faelschung entarnte.
> 
> Oder meinst du einen von den 505 E30 M3 Cecotto Edition´s ?


 
Ein weisser mit ///M Farben und Warsteiner Logo, ist aber modifiziert.
Original war der Rennmotor mit ~320 Pferden und 9.300 RPM redline.
Der eingebaute hat ca. 385-395 PS und 10.200 RPM redline.
Gefahren wird wenn möglich nur zwischen 8-9.800 U/min.

Dann steht auch noch ein Grüner mit goldenen Streifen und der Diebels Alt Beklebung,
der ist aber noch nicht fertig.

Beide mit Wagenpass!

Auch wenn er echt sein sollte, wäre er mir keine 100k wert.
Dann lieber sowas:
BMW M3 E46 GTR Duller Motorsport - Rennfahrzeuge - Die Motorsport Online Börse


----------



## dekay55 (9. Januar 2014)

Also wenn das wirklich der ECHTE Warsteiner Cecotto ist ( mit roten Kühlergrill und Cecotto Schriftzug aufm Dach im Roten Streifen ) dann könnte das wirklich jener sein der 2010 für um die 150000 über die Bühne ging, den der hat nen Modifizierten Rennmotor mit 400PS gehabt, also wenns der wirklich ist   Eigentlich muss es der sein, die restlichen Warsteiner M3 DTM waren jene von Ravaglia, Vogt und Cecotto, einer steht im BMW Museum, einer in der geheimen Tiefgarage der BMW M GmbH und die restlichen sind verschrottet meines wissens. 

Der Diebels Alt müsste dann der 91er ZAKSPEED von Danner / Schmickler sein. 

Also wenn die echt sind, dann würde ich die im leben nicht fahren auf der Rennstrecke ( Strassenzulassung ist ja unmöglich ) das sind Legaenden auf Raedern, sowas gehört eigentlich eingeschlossenen in nen Perfekt Klimatisierten Raum, oder in nem Vakuum. Das sind schlieslich die erfolgreichsten Tourenwagen der Welt bis Heute gab es keinen Wagen der Erfolgreicher war. Vorallem der von Cecotto und Ravaglia.

Wenn die allerdings gefahren werden, dann zweifel ich ernsthaft an der Echtheit dieser Fahrzeuge, kein vernünftiger Mensch würde nen 150000€ Oldtimer Rennwagen im Rennbetrieb fahren, vorallem weils absolute Unikate sind und die Wagen es so auch niemals mehr geben wird. 

NE mit dem E46 werd ich net warm, dann lieber 100000€ in nen E30 M3 Evo investieren und umbauen. Oder nen E36 M3 LTW oder GT 
Ich liebe einfach so ziemlich alle BMW´s aus der Feder von Luthe, mit den ganzen kram den Bangel fabriziert hat werd ich net warm, mit ausnahme vieleicht vom E89. Aber mein Herz brennt seit eh und je für den E30


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Video is immer gut, nur her damit!


 
Wird schon... mal sehen wann ich dazu komme die Karre zum Tuner zu bringen.


----------



## raceandsound (9. Januar 2014)

@dekay55
Ich werde das nächste Mal nochmals nachfragen, wenn ich bei ihm bin!
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass er einen roten Kühlergrill hatte...


@Riverna
Thx!


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wenn die allerdings gefahren werden, dann zweifel ich ernsthaft an der Echtheit dieser Fahrzeuge, kein vernünftiger Mensch würde nen 150000€ Oldtimer Rennwagen im Rennbetrieb fahren, vorallem weils absolute Unikate sind und die Wagen es so auch niemals mehr geben wird.


Naja, ein Blick auf die  diversen Klassikveranstaltungen zeigt, dass es dann sehr viele unvernünftige Menschen gibt. Die fahren auch noch Rennen mit Mercedes SSK und Konsorten.


----------



## raceandsound (9. Januar 2014)

Irgendwo habe ich geschrieben, dass er die Autos regelmässig bewegt.
Kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, irgendwas von Renneinsätzen bezüglich der 2 DTM E30 M3 geschrieben zu haben.
Das war nur eine Annahme von dekay55.

Wenn das Ding mal bei einer Veranstaltung, muß ja kein Rennen sein, sich selbst bewegend hergezeigt wird, spricht meiner Meinung nichts dagegen.
Der Besitzer hat eine gültige Rennfahrerlizenz seit mehr als 20 Jahren und ist kein Ahnungsloser.

Manchmal frag ich mich echt, was den Leuten lieber ist.
Irgendwelcher Autobunker die die Autos Jahre lang im Vakuumsackerl lichtgeschützt der Öffentlichkeit verheimlichen,
oder Autoverrückte die die Wagen auch hin und wieder herzeigen und manch Jung -und Altspatz ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern.

Sein E46 M3 GTR war angeblich die letzte ausgelieferte Werkskarosse von der ///M-GmbH mit 0 Stunden.
Der wird sicher auch mal einiges wert sein, soll er aber lieber das Auto vor den Leuten verstecken?

An die Fanboys der Autobunker:
Viel Spaß beim Museumsbesuch, sofern dort vorhanden, bei Rennveranstaltungen wo dir das Gesicht einschläft, oder beim Buch lesen...lol


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2014)

Mir sind Leute lieber die ihre Autos bewegen, solche Trailerqueens wie man sie z.B. auf Tuningshows sieht finde ich schon affig. Solche Autobunker Gestalten braucht meiner Meinung nach niemand.


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Historische Autos bewegen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6x2RZB4O6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich find das wesentlich geiler als solche Autos nur irgendwo einstauben zu lassen. Die wurden ja schließlich gebaut um benutzt zu werden...


----------



## dekay55 (9. Januar 2014)

Ja das war ne Annahme von mir, weil diese wagen keine "Roten" Kennzeichen bekommen, die sind garnicht zulassungsfaehig, selbst mit ner Sonderabnahme ist da rein garnix zu machen bei den E30 M3 DTM Fahrzeugen. Also sind es so oder so Trailerqueens. Wie ich schon sagte, nachbauten das ist ne andere geschichte, und es gibt genügend Rennwagen auf E30 basis, sogar mit Strassenzulassung wie z.b jene von Kelleners die man auch noch nachbauen kann. Ich sag ja auch garnix wenn jemand nen E30 M3 Evolution zum Rennwagen umbaut. Aber unikate die Motorsport geschichte geschrieben haben.... gut jeder sieht das anders. Bei nem E46 ist das auch wieder ne andere geschichte, lass den M3 GTR selten sein, trotzdem ist es kein Historischer Wagen der ne bedeutende geschichte hat.  Und ich lese nicht nur und steh im Museum rum, ich bin selbst einige Zeit aus Just for Fun bei Bergrennen / Rallys mit nem umgebauten E30 gefahren, und ich liebs auch mit den kisten auf ner Rennstrecke zu fahren. Aber das ist eben ne andere geschichte.


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir sind Leute lieber die ihre Autos bewegen, solche Trailerqueens wie man sie z.B. auf Tuningshows sieht finde ich schon affig. Solche Autobunker Gestalten braucht meiner Meinung nach niemand.



Das sehe ich ähnlich.

Essen Motorshow ist auch bevölkert von diesen Leuten. Oder sie packen die Autos in Watte und geben sie den Tunern mit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Januar 2014)

Ich bin heute Mitglied beim DSK geworden.
Für noch nicht mal 50€ pro Jahr inkl. SportAuto Abo und diversen Vergünstigungen kann man nix verkehrt machen.
Gerade bei den Trackdays an denen ich teilnehme spare ich dadurch 10% (29,90€) pro Trackday


----------



## raceandsound (9. Januar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja das war ne Annahme von mir, weil diese wagen keine "Roten" Kennzeichen bekommen, die sind garnicht zulassungsfaehig, selbst mit ner Sonderabnahme ist da rein garnix zu machen bei den E30 M3 DTM Fahrzeugen. Also sind es so oder so Trailerqueens. Wie ich schon sagte, nachbauten das ist ne andere geschichte, und es gibt genügend Rennwagen auf E30 basis, sogar mit Strassenzulassung wie z.b jene von Kelleners die man auch noch nachbauen kann. Ich sag ja auch garnix wenn jemand nen E30 M3 Evolution zum Rennwagen umbaut. Aber unikate die Motorsport geschichte geschrieben haben.... gut jeder sieht das anders. Bei nem E46 ist das auch wieder ne andere geschichte, lass den M3 GTR selten sein, trotzdem ist es kein Historischer Wagen der ne bedeutende geschichte hat.  Und ich lese nicht nur und steh im Museum rum, ich bin selbst einige Zeit aus Just for Fun bei Bergrennen / Rallys mit nem umgebauten E30 gefahren, und ich liebs auch mit den kisten auf ner Rennstrecke zu fahren. Aber das ist eben ne andere geschichte.


 
Du hast mich da falsch verstanden dekay55.^^
Ich meinte, wenn jeder seine Unikate irgendwo verräumt, dann kann man solche Geräte nur mehr in Museen oder in Büchern wiederfinden.
Das Ding wird hin und wieder auf Veranstaltungen hergeprügelt und schau mal kurz zu deinen Landesnachbarn.
Da darf man serwohl mit Überstellungskennzeichen und Renn/Testfahrerlizenz die Autos im Straßenverkehr bewegen.
Man sollte aber einen triftigen Grund hierfür haben...Überstellung, Testfahrt, usw usf.
Noch nie einen ehemaligen Gruppe A Evo oder Subi mit Kennzeichen gesehen?

Ganz ehrlich...was nützt mir ein Unikat, wenn das Ding nur aus Standschäden besteht?
BMW gibt hierfür schweineviel Geld aus, um die Dinger hin und wieder von der Presse prügeln zu lassen.
Selbst die haben teilweise Probleme Teile für einen S14B23 oder B25 Motor aufzutreiben.


----------



## moe (9. Januar 2014)

Boah, ich könnt kotzen. 
Bei meinem Auto (Peugeot 206 1.4 Benziner BJ '99) läuft ab und zu der Motor weiter, wenn man den Schlüssel abzieht. Die Instrumente gehen aus, Radio, Uhr und Motor bleiben an. Ausmachen geht dann nur über abwürgen, auch nach mehrmaligem Schlüssel reinstecken und rausziehen und wieder auf Zündung drehen. Im Stillstand hört man manchmal ein Klackgeräusch, wie von einem Relais, das ständig anzieht und wieder abfällt aus der linken Seite des Motorraums.
Ich hatte das vor ca. nem Jahr schon mal, ist aber nach 2 mal nicht mehr passiert.

Was könnte das sein? Bis auf Steuergerät (bitte nicht ) und Zündschloss fällt mir nix ein.


@BadFrag: Ich hab die Klimaanlage die letzten 200km beim fahren an gehabt und merk schon nen deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2014)

Gratis Turbotimer 

Macht der Motor das nur wenn er warm ist?


----------



## moe (9. Januar 2014)

Gute Frage, ich fahr so gut wie nie Kurzstrecke.
Werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## XAbix (9. Januar 2014)

Kauf dir einen Kontakt spray, und putze Mal deine Relais .. 

Kann mal passieren das die kontaktstifte im Relais kleben bleiben


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2014)

Da wird anscheinend das Zündungsplus nicht unterbrochen. Liegt nah, dass da das Relais hängt (beim Golf 4 sitzt das zB direkt auf der Batterie mit drauf, bei Peugot kein Plan). Testweise kannst du ja auch mal den Stecker vom Zündschloss dann abziehen um einen Fehler darin auszuschließen (wenn der Motor dann ausgeht hast du es eingegrenzt). Beim Omega von meinem Dad war es damals ähnlich und da war der Lichtschalter (! ) kaputt und es lief darüber Strom.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Boah, ich könnt kotzen.
> Bei meinem Auto (Peugeot 206 1.4 Benziner BJ '99) läuft ab und zu der Motor weiter, wenn man den Schlüssel abzieht. Die Instrumente gehen aus, Radio, Uhr und Motor bleiben an. Ausmachen geht dann nur über abwürgen, auch nach mehrmaligem Schlüssel reinstecken und rausziehen und wieder auf Zündung drehen. Im Stillstand hört man manchmal ein Klackgeräusch, wie von einem Relais, das ständig anzieht und wieder abfällt aus der linken Seite des Motorraums.
> Ich hatte das vor ca. nem Jahr schon mal, ist aber nach 2 mal nicht mehr passiert.
> 
> ...


 Zündschloss oder nen hängendes Relais. Auf keinen Fall Kontaktspray verwenden. Das ist nur zum Pfuschen gedacht, damit die Karre vom Hof kommt. Wenn er es mal wieder macht, dann einfach den Relaiskasten aufmachen und mit einem harten Gegenstand kleine Schläge auf die Relais verteilen. Nicht mit dem Finger drauftickern, der ist nicht hart genug. ...natürlich auch nicht die Relais in Trümmer schlagen  Geht der Motor genau in dem Moment aus, wenn du drauftickerst, dann einfach alle Relais tauschen, wenn du keinen Belegungsplan oder Schaltplan hast. Die kosten nur ein paar Euro pro Stück und so viele sollten das nicht sein.

Könnte auch ein Plus/Masseschluss in einer Leitungen zur Relaisansteuerung Klemme 87 Motor sein. Ohne Schaltplan ist da aber nix zu machen...




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin heute Mitglied beim DSK geworden.
> Für noch nicht mal 50€ pro Jahr inkl. SportAuto Abo und diversen Vergünstigungen kann man nix verkehrt machen.
> Gerade bei den Trackdays an denen ich teilnehme spare ich dadurch 10% (29,90€) pro Trackday


 Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei einer DSK Veranstaltung. Bin auch dieses Jahr wieder bei min. 1 Trackday dabei.


----------



## moe (9. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zündschloss oder nen hängendes Relais. Auf keinen Fall Kontaktspray verwenden. Das ist nur zum Pfuschen gedacht, damit die Karre vom Hof kommt. Wenn er es mal wieder macht, dann einfach den Relaiskasten aufmachen und mit einem harten Gegenstand kleine Schläge auf die Relais verteilen. Nicht mit dem Finger drauftickern, der ist nicht hart genug. ...natürlich auch nicht die Relais in Trümmer schlagen  Geht der Motor genau in dem Moment aus, wenn du drauftickerst, dann einfach alle Relais tauschen, wenn du keinen Belegungsplan oder Schaltplan hast. Die kosten nur ein paar Euro pro Stück und so viele sollten das nicht sein.
> 
> Könnte auch ein Plus/Masseschluss in einer Leitungen zur Relaisansteuerung Klemme 87 Motor sein. Ohne Schaltplan ist da aber nix zu machen...



Ich werd Sonntag mal die Relais abklappern, mal sehen, ob ich noch nen Schaltplan auftreiben kann. Für irgendwas muss diese Mechatronikerlehre ja gut sein. 

btw: Eben ging wieder alles.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2014)

Wenn du die HSN, TSN und Motorkennbuchstabe postest, könnte ich auch mal nach einem Schaltplan schaun. Versprechen kann ich aber nix. Wenn es kein Fehler mit der Wegfahrsperre ist, sollte man es eigendlich mit einem Multimeter und einem Schaltplan finden.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2014)

Grad den Jahresrückblick 2013 vom EuroNCAP gelesen. Das vom Gesamtprozentsatz her Sicherste der getesteten Autos 2013 war der Qoros 3 aus China. _(Erwachsenen-Schutz: 95 %, Kinder-Schutz: 87 %, Fußgänger-Schutz: 77 % Assistenzsysteme: 81 %)_. Die kommen, die Chinesen. Schön zu sehen. Hoffentlich haben wir bald mehr dieser Autos bei uns auf der Straße. Kia ist teils schon besser als VW. Da werden die Chinesen in Zukunft wohl die Rolle der günstigen Koreaner übernehmen. In 10 Jahren vielleicht!  

Die weiteren Sieger des Jahres 2013 in den jeweiligen Klassen:

- Renault ZOE – Kleinstwagen 

- Lexus IS 300h – Obere Mittelklasse 

- Kia Carens und Ford Tourneo Connect – Kompaktvan 

- Jeep Cherokee – Kompakt-SUV 

- Maserati Ghibli – Oberklasse/Luxus-Limousine


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Auf dem deutschen Auto-markt werden die es trotzdem sehr schwer haben.  Hier denken doch alle nur noch in den Standard-Klischees  

Aber die Aussage, dass Kia besser ist als VW, halte ich doch für etwas gewagt   Wenn ich mir KIA so angucke ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2014)

Crashtests... Käfig rein, hat sich im Motorsport 1000-fach bewährt!  Sieht nur für das andere Auto nicht so gut aus beim Zusammenstoß.

Nen Kollege hatte mal nen Picanto... ROFL
Kurz zusammengefasst:
Seilzugkupplung!
Türverkleidungen hinten nicht demontierbar.
Zusatzluftpumpe lauter als ein üblicher Rasenmäher.
Mit 4 Leuten drin, schlägt die Federung bis Anschlag durch.
Motorradbatterie!

Die müssen aber noch ein wenig dran arbeiten...


----------



## Hai0815 (10. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> btw: Eben ging wieder alles.



Wieso kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor ? 

Ich fahr auch nen 206er, wenns regnet geht ab und an - nicht immer - die Motordiagnoselampe an. Fehler auslesen - fällt aus wegen is nicht. Weder Peugeot noch Bosch finden einen Fehler...

Ist einfach nicht reproduzierbar weils einmal bei totalem Siffwetter geht, das nächste mal bei ein paar Tröpfchen hingegen wieder nicht. Ich werd jetzt einfach mal alle Kontakte im Motor nachprüfen und das Steuergerät in ne Plastikfolie einpacken (Tip aus nem Peugeotforum) und dann auf Besserung hoffen.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Auf dem deutschen Auto-markt werden die es trotzdem sehr schwer haben.  Hier denken doch alle nur noch in den Standard-Klischees
> 
> Aber die Aussage, dass Kia besser ist als VW, halte ich doch für etwas gewagt   Wenn ich mir KIA so angucke ...


 
In den Autotests sind sie mittlerweile nahe dran. Dann kommt noch 7 Jahre Garantie und der günstigere Preis dazu und qualitativ sind sie sowieso besser. Wenn man das alles mit einbezieht sind die Kias summa summarum der bessere Kauf.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Crashtests... Käfig rein, hat sich im Motorsport 1000-fach bewährt!  Sieht nur für das andere Auto nicht so gut aus beim Zusammenstoß.
> 
> Nen Kollege hatte mal nen Picanto... ROFL
> 
> ...



Kumpel von mir ist bei seinem Kia auf der Autobahn auch mal das rechte Hinterrad abgefallen. Den Picanto gibts seit 2004. Die aktuellen Modelle haben sich echt gemacht. Im Auto Bild Kummerkasten ist Kia weit besser als alle deutschen Hersteller.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

7 Jahre Garantie sind allerdings eine echte Kampfansage.  Und mit Geld kann man Leute immer locken 

Was die Qualität angeht ...  Da hat mich bisher noch nie ein Kia aus den Socken gehauen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2014)

http://www.google.com/m?hl=de-DE&ie=UTF-8&q=Winterkorn+KIA+IAA
'nuff said


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Winterkorn KIA IAA - Google-Suche
> 'nuff said


 Hm ja der Klassiker


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2014)

WTF Das Hinterrad abgefallen ? Du machst mir Angst ...


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Naja, ein abgefallenes Hinterrad ist aber mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach einem schusseligen Mechaniker zu verdanken   Und davon gibts überall welche.  Allerdings tut VW sich da besonders negativ hervor, nach dem was man so hört.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2014)

Ich bin irgendwie nicht so überzeugt von der Qualität . Eine Freundin ist letztens nach 1x.000km mit defekter Benzinpumpe mit ihrem Kia liegen geblieben. Bei meinem Golf sterben zwar auch die Zündspulen wie Fliegen, aber da kann man wenigstens noch zur nächsten Schrauberbutze weiterhoppeln  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, ein abgefallenes Hinterrad ist aber mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach einem schusseligen Mechaniker zu verdanken


 Ich hab hier noch 3 Schrauben gefunden... Keine Ahnung wo die hinkommen.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> WTF Das Hinterrad abgefallen ? Du machst mir Angst ...


 
Naja, das war ein 90er Jahre KIA und das war alles so vielleicht 2005. Das Rad ist abgefallen inklusive Bremstrommel und allem. Da muss irgendwie die Achse gebrochen sein, oder so.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Winterkorn KIA IAA - Google-Suche
> 'nuff said


 
LOL. Kannte ich noch garnicht!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2014)

Hm, der Ceed gefiele mir schon 
Aber ab 14k ist für das erste Auto doch etwas...

... ambitioniert 

Aber ganz ehrlich, was die Versicherungen für nen Fahranfänger wollen ist ja echt abartig.
1600€ im Jahr für nen 10 Jahre alten A4.
Der würde mich 2,4k € kosten an Anschaffung und dann nochmal 1,6k pro Jahr  



Spoiler



Und meine Mutter regt sich auf wegen 800€ im Jahr (inkl. mir als Fahranfänger) an Versicherung


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, das war ein 90er Jahre KIA und das war alles so vielleicht 2005. Das Rad ist abgefallen inklusive Bremstrommel und allem. Da muss irgendwie die Achse gebrochen sein, oder so.


 
Sehr beruhigend  

Meinem Vater ist mal auf der Autobahn eine Felge zerbrochen   In einem Golf 3 Special.  Und das war eine BBS-Felge, also nix billiges  
Allerdings wurde das Auto auch ziemlich beansprucht, im Alter von 5 Jahren hat dann das Getriebe aufgegeben. Mit einem Stand von 380 000 km.  Die wurden größtenteils auf Autobahnen gefahren, und da war der letzte Gang dann einfach durch.


@Mr Sniper Phil:
Ja, das ist wirklich pervers.  Solange ich kein eigenes Auto habe, bin ich zum Glück kostenlos versichert


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2014)

380 000 Kilometer ist aber auch ein Wort! Hab ich auf einem Auto noch nie geschafft!


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, was die Versicherungen für nen Fahranfänger wollen ist ja echt abartig.
> 1600€ im Jahr für nen 10 Jahre alten A4.
> Der würde mich 2,4k € kosten an Anschaffung und dann nochmal 1,6k pro Jahr


 Ich würde mal stark vergleichen unter den Versicherungen. Das über eine Versicherungagantur laufen zu lassen kann richtig günstig sein.

Ich hab bei der Provinzial 1200€ im Jahr bezahlt, bei der alten Leipziger mit 1:1 den gleichen Leistungen nur 450€. Die Versicherungen saugen dir das Geld aus der Tasche, wenn du nicht aufpasst! Niemals zum Versicherungsfritzen um die Ecke gehen. Der lässt dich ausbluten!




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 380 000 Kilometer ist aber auch ein Wort! Hab ich auf einem Auto noch nie geschafft!


 Naja für heuzutagige Autos geht das noch. Wir haben viele Taxis, die über 500000 auf der Uhr haben. Alle erster Motor aber bei 250000-300000 haben die alle schon nen neues Getriebe bekommen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, was die Versicherungen für nen Fahranfänger wollen ist ja echt abartig.
> 1600€ im Jahr für nen 10 Jahre alten A4.
> Der würde mich 2,4k € kosten an Anschaffung und dann nochmal 1,6k pro Jahr
> 
> ...


 Ich kann mich da nicht beschweren...


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 380 000 Kilometer ist aber auch ein Wort! Hab ich auf einem Auto noch nie geschafft!


 
Ja, war wirklich extrem.  Danach wurde es auch wieder etwas weniger, aber dieser eine Golf hats echt voll abbekommen  


Übrigens bin ich dauer-Neidisch auf einen Bekannten von mir.  Der hat es geschafft, als dualer Stundent (!)  einen BMW 125i (F21) als Firmenwagen zu bekommen ... Wie zum Geier überzeugt man seinen Chef denn davon ?!  
Ich brauche wohl nicht zu sagen, dass er seit dem kräftig Bonuspunkte für Streckenrekorde in Flensburg sammelt


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2014)

Aber für Studenten gilt doch auch die 1% Regelung... Wie kann der das denn bezahlen?


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber für Studenten gilt doch auch die 1% Regelung... Wie kann der das denn bezahlen?


 
Als dualer Student verdient er ja Geld.  Und für 1% würde ich das Auto ebenfalls sofort nehmen


----------



## Re4dt (10. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Übrigens bin ich dauer-Neidisch auf einen Bekannten von mir.  Der hat es geschafft, als dualer Stundent (!)  einen BMW 125i (F21) als Firmenwagen zu bekommen ... Wie zum Geier überzeugt man seinen Chef denn davon ?!
> Ich brauche wohl nicht zu sagen, dass er seit dem kräftig Bonuspunkte für Streckenrekorde in Flensburg sammelt


Oh, habe auch 2 Kumpels die momentan ein Duales Studium machen einer hat einen A4 und der andere Golf 7 mit voller Hütte als Firmenwagen. 
Aber bei den Punkten ist er selber Schuld, nicht das Auto.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2014)

> Ich würde mal stark vergleichen unter den Versicherungen. Das über eine  Versicherungagantur laufen zu lassen kann richtig günstig sein.


Grade mal bei der HUK reingeschmissen.
Haftpflicht: 1100€
Kasko: 815€

--> 1900€
Da ist dann bereits meine Mutter mit Schadensfreiheitsklasse 1 mit eingerechnet, sonst wäre es noch teurer.


Und das Geld für 160€/monat (bzw 106€/monat laut Internetvergleich) hab ich doch im Moment nicht.
(+ erstmal 2,4k für das Auto + Ersatzteile + Sprit)


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Januar 2014)

Bevor du jetzt jede dir bekannte Versicherung abklapperst: dafür gibt´s Vergleichsportale a la check24 oder transparo


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

@Re4dt: Ja klar, aber ich glaube ich würde auch sammeln wenn ich einen BMW mit >200PS hätte  

@MrSniperPhil:  Ich koste in der Versicherung garkeinen Aufpreis    Meine kleine Schwester würde dann aber die Versicherungskosten verdoppeln.  Die Versicherungen spinnen alle total ...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Januar 2014)

Uwe: Hab ich schon, da kommen ja die 1600€ her.

Stryke: Bereits Ü25?
Ich finde das auch total bekloppt.
Ich darf für ein 2,4k Auto doppelt so viel zahlen, als wenn sich meine Mutter nen neuen A4 Avant holen würde (>35k€)
Und wenn ich noch 7 Jahre warte ohne irgendwelche Fahrpraxis, kostet es nur noch die Hälfte, nur weil ich dann Ü25 bin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Meld nen Gewerbe an und fahr mit roter Nummer.

...von mir hast du das nicht...


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2014)

Bei einer Versicherung geht es nicht darum dein Auto zu versichern, sondern dich und deinen Schaden den du eventuell anrichten kannst.  
Das ein 18 Jähriger eher ein Unfall baut als eine 40 Jährige Mutter ist klar und somit ist es teuer. Dazu kommt noch drauf an was man fährt, wenn man z.B. einen Golf 3 GTi oder VR6 fährt bezahlt man sich dumm und dämlich.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Januar 2014)

Das weiß ich auch 
Ich fahre ja vernünftig, und auch mit einem schlecht motorisiertem Auto kann man großen Schaden anrichten, trotzdem sind die auch teuer in der Versicherung.
Die einzigen Autos, die Versicherungsmäßig gehen wären n Polo oder n Kadett 
Und die haben idR so wenig Leistung, dass LKW überholen Jahre dauert.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

@ MrSniperPhil:
nein, bin noch nicht Ü25 

@TheBadFrag: 
Die Idee ist garnicht so schlecht  

@Riverna:
Das ist zwar im Durchschnitt so, aber nicht prinzipiell.  Seit ich fahre, halte ich den Rekord für den fehlerfreien Fahrer   Nichtmal Knöllchen oder Blitzer, und das liegt nicht am langsamen Fahrstil  
Natürlich sind gewisse Sachen nur eine Frage der Zeit,  aber ich denke, dass meine Versicherungen auch in Zukunft nicht viel zu tun haben werden.  Dafür würde ich aber gerne gegen alles versichert sein, was einem unverschuldet zustoßen kann (Wetter, Vandalismus, Tiere, ... )


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2014)

Es ist aber nicht bei jedem so, ich bin mit 18 wie der letzte Idiot gefahren und wunder mich heute das es gut ging.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Januar 2014)

Und warum soll ich dann dafür bezahlen, dass andere wie der letzte Dreck fahren?
Ich kenne da auch son paar Leute, die fahren wie die bekloppten, Karre vom Vater gesponsort, Benzingeld und Versicherung obendrauf.

Da frage ich mich echt, was da in der Fahrschule schief gelaufen ist...
Und ganz ehrlich, ich muss sagen in dem einen Jahr mit Führerschein bisher (seit Feb. '13 bis Nov. '13 mit BF17 gefahren) hatte ich erst eine "brenzlige" Situation, die sich aber durch Gas durchtreten lösen ließ und daran war ich nicht schuld.
Ich hab einen hier an der Uni (Erstsemester), der hat in den knappen 3 Monaten bisher schon 2 Autos gehabt, meinte dass das jetz sein 4. Auto sei bisher (18. Geb. im Juni '13)...


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, man muss da einfach den richtigen Mittelweg finden.  

Autos, in die ich steige, haben unter meinem rechten Fuß auch sehr zu leiden, aber ich kann gleichzeitig einschätzen, was geht und was nicht.   Wenn man sich dabei nicht für den nächsten Ghost Rider hält, kann man sehr sportlich und trotzdem sicher fahren. 

Kritische Situationen sind bei mir auch eher selten. Allerdings habe ich auch eine etwas andere Einstellungen zu fahrzeugen, ich finde es nicht aus Prinzip bedenklich wenn die Bewegung mal nicht der Ausrichtung der Reifen entspricht


----------



## seventyseven (11. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Hm, der Ceed gefiele mir schon
> Aber ab 14k ist für das erste Auto doch etwas...
> 
> ... ambitioniert
> ...



Ich hab damals als Fahranfänger 94€/Quartal gezahlt (35%). Durch meinen Vater natürlich. Pro Jahr nehme ich auch eine SF mit. Die Angebote waren damals aber auch Utopisch hoch für meinen damaligen VW über 2800€ pro Jahr  oder 800€/Quartal

Wer soll sich sowas leisten können


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Und warum soll ich dann dafür bezahlen, dass andere wie der letzte Dreck fahren?



Weil du eben nicht alleine auf der Straße bist und weil die Versicherung halt auch irgendwo es abrechnen müssen. Wenn man sich das richtige Auto aussucht kosten diese Autos auch nicht soviel Versicherung. Ich habe meine Autos immer auf mich angemeldet und auch immer selber bezahlt, mir war es damals halt wichtig das ich es alleine bezahle und wollte dieses Auto haben. Also musste ich auch 1800Euro Versicherung im Jahr für meinen ersten NX bezahlen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Januar 2014)

> Wer soll sich sowas leisten können


Und ich denke, genau a liegt das Problem bei diesem System.
Die Leute können sich keine Versicherung leisten --> sie holen sich kein Auto --> keine Fahrpraxis --> Mehr Unfälle wenn sie sich dann eine Versicherung leisten können --> wieder mehr kosten.

Außerdem auch die Sache mit Abhängigkeit von Erwerbstätigkeit.
Student zählt z.b. bei der HUK als "Ohne Beschäftigung", da gehen die Beiträge nochmal deutlich hoch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Januar 2014)

Es sind sowieso immer die Fahrzeuge am teuersten, die viel von Fahranfängern gefahren werden (Golf 3,4,5, Polo, Lupo, Corsa, usw.).
Wir bezahlen für den z4 auch deutlich weniger als für z.B einen alten Opel Corsa oder Lupo


----------



## dsdenni (11. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es sind sowieso immer die Fahrzeuge am teuersten, die viel von Fahranfängern gefahren werden (Golf 3,4,5, Polo, Lupo, Corsa, usw.).
> Wir bezahlen für den z4 auch deutlich weniger als für z.B einen alten Opel Corsa oder Lupo



Geile Logik


----------



## Beam39 (11. Januar 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen Dieselfahrzeuge, die lassen die Beiträge teilweise auch extrem in die Höhe schießen.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Opel? 
Geht um diesen GTC 
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...tm_medium=textlink&utm_campaign=Recommend_DES

Leider hat die Verkäuferin keinen Blassen ob es das M32 Getriebe eingebaut hat, das bekanntlich nur Probleme macht. 
Kann jemand eventuell was mir zum Motor/Getriebe sagen?  (Bzw ist Automatik hat das 1.9 CDTI als Automatik überhaupt den M32??)
Bin gerade richtig Euphorisch meine Absolute Wunschaustattung+Diesel. 
Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Student zählt z.b. bei der HUK als "Ohne Beschäftigung", da gehen die Beiträge nochmal deutlich hoch.


 
Bitte was?  

Selbst wenn es die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Student" nicht gibt, muss es doch "Auszubildender" oder sowas geben?


----------



## Beam39 (11. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Hat hier jemand Ahnung von Opel?
> Geht um diesen GTC http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...03646-9NQj2hqceH7X2Qcmeljr-mycas46-1_c01_4201
> ...


 

Link öffnet sich nicht, zumindestens bei mir.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Januar 2014)

Opel Astra GTC 1.9 CDTI DPF Automatik Sport als Sportwagen/Coupé in Emskirchen

Jetzt vll? War glaube ich der Parkplatz Link.
Hab mal eine Besichtigung morgen vereinbart. Nur im Nachhinein fällt mir ein, sollte ich es Direkt kaufen habe ich kein Kurzzeitkennzeichen und da das Auto abgemeldet ist kann ich es nicht Probefahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Opel Astra GTC 1.9 CDTI DPF Automatik Sport als Sportwagen/Coupé in Emskirchen
> 
> Jetzt vll? War glaueb ich der Parkplatz Link


 Lass dir die Fahrgestellnummer geben und geh zu Opel. Die können dir bestimmt die Datenkarte von dem Fahrzeug ausdrucken.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> 
> Selbst wenn es die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Student" nicht gibt, muss es doch "Auszubildender" oder sowas geben?


 Das hier gibt es zur Auswahl: http://puu.sh/6h8z9.png
Und ich habe ja kein Beschäftigungsverhältnis.

Edit: Und das Lustige ist, wenn ich da "Angestellter Ingenieur" auswähle (was sozusagen die Beschäftigung nach dem Beruf ist), kostet es genauso viel, wie ohne Beschäftigung.


----------



## Mosed (11. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Student" nicht gibt, muss es doch "Auszubildender" oder sowas geben?



Das wäre aber nicht vergleichbar. Ein Auszubildener bekommt Gehalt/Lohn. Ein Student nicht.
Die Auswahl Student würde wenig Sinn machen, da es nichts über die finanziellen Mittel aussagt. (Oder höchstens, dass kein Geld vorhanden ist  ) Wenn ein Student arbeiten geht, kann er ja "Angestellter" bzw. "Arbeiter" auswählen.

Die Auswahl Student macht nur Sinn, wenn man Rabatt bekommt. Aber bekommt man bei irgendeiner Auto-Versicherung Rabatt als Student/Auszubildener?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich finde die Auswahlmöglichkeiten ehrlich gesagt ziemlich seltsam    Wieso ein extra-Eintrag für Richter ?!  Wollen die sich da schonmal beliebt machen? 

Ein Student ist aus technischer Sicht jemand, der dabei ist sich auszubilden,  aber finanziell ist das natürlich was anderes. 


Rabatt bekommt man vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber die Auswahlmöglichkeit sollte es doch geben   Einen Studenten als Arbeitslosen einzuteilen ist schließlich auch nicht richtig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wieso ein extra-Eintrag für Richter ?!


 Die können Ausnahmegenehmigungen haben um über Rote Ampeln fahren zu dürfen. Mitlerweile bekommt so eine Genehmigung jeder, der sich für etwas wichtiger hält. Die Begründung muss nur lang genug sein.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2014)

Bei den Vergleichsrechnern kommen die Einträge einfach davon, dass irgendwann mal irgendeine Versicherung für den entsprechenden Berufsstand einen Rabatt angeboten hat. In 90% der Fälle macht der Job aber beim Preis keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die können Ausnahmegenehmigungen haben um über Rote Ampeln fahren zu dürfen. Mitlerweile bekommt so eine Genehmigung jeder, der sich für etwas wichtiger hält. Die Begründung muss nur lang genug sein.


 
Ich dachte, diese Rechte wären auf eine sehr genau spezifizierte Gruppe beschränkt?   Einsatzfahrzeuge, Diplomaten und sowas ...


@Olstyle:  Stimmt, ich habe gestern mal mit check24 rumgespielt:  Der Unterschied, ob ich ein Fahrzeug nur auf mich oder auf beliebige Fahrer versichere liegt bei nur 5% oder so


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> I Einen Studenten als Arbeitslosen einzuteilen ist schließlich auch nicht richtig.


Naja, wenn du keinen Job bzw. Arbeitgeber hast und nicht selbstständig oder freischaffend tätig bist, ist die Bezeichnung Arbeitsloser ja eigentlich richtig.
Außerdem hätte es doch auch keine finanziellen Auswirkungen, wenn man um des lieben Friedens willen eine Auswahlmöglichkeit "Student" anbietet, dich dann intern aber trotzdem als Arbeitslosen behandelt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, diese Rechte wären auf eine sehr genau spezifizierte Gruppe beschränkt?   Einsatzfahrzeuge, Diplomaten und sowas ...


 Waren sie ursprünglich auch mal... Heute kommt da jeder Möchtegernwichtigtuer dran.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du keinen Job bzw. Arbeitgeber hast und nicht selbstständig oder freischaffend tätig bist, ist die Bezeichnung Arbeitsloser ja eigentlich richtig.
> Außerdem hätte es doch auch keine finanziellen Auswirkungen, wenn man um des lieben Friedens willen eine Auswahlmöglichkeit "Student" anbietet, dich dann intern aber trotzdem als Arbeitslosen behandelt.


 
Also finanziell ist ein Student natürlich  wie ein Arbeitsloser,  schließlich ist er dann offiziell ebenfalls (meistens)  Sozialhilfeempfänger.  Das wäre evtl der richtige Auswahlpunkt dafür.

Aus technischer Sicht ist ein Student jemand, der sich in einer Form der Ausbildung befindet.  Und das als arbeitslos zu bezeichnen ist schon leicht beleidigend  


@TheBadFrag:
Das wusste ich noch nicht. Ziemlich schade ...   Aber dann werde ich das auch mal beantragen 

Wie siehts denn dann mit der Versicherung aus? Vermutlich gehen die von einer erhöhten Unfallgefahr aus ?


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2014)

@BadFrag: 
HSN: 3003
TSN: 864
Motor: 2KFX


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag:
> Das wusste ich noch nicht. Ziemlich schade ...   Aber dann werde ich das auch mal beantragen
> 
> Wie siehts denn dann mit der Versicherung aus? Vermutlich gehen die von einer erhöhten Unfallgefahr aus ?


 Davon gehe ich aus. Die haben ja nur die "Freigabe" das ohne Strafe zu machen. Zu Ghostrider 2.0 werden sie aber nicht.


----------



## Birnenmann (11. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand bei den Autoliebhabern hier eigentlich ne Erklärung dafür, warum Mercedes das Billigauto Dacia Logan MCV (alte Version, die heißt jetzt leicht verändert bei Dacia Dokker, der Logan MCV sieht jetzt ganz anders aus) unter seinem Namen ins Programm genommen hat?
Wie verträgt sich das mit dem Qualitätsklischee? Wundert mich, dass man dazu im Netz nichts findet, lediglich als kleine Randnotiz in Berichten, dass Mercedes den Logan MCV übernommen hat. Aber von Aufruhr, von wegen Billigauto ist ncihts zu lesen.

Wobei ich mich, wenn ich so manche Gebrauchtwagen-Sendungen (ja sorry, ich bin ein Opfer solcher Sendungen) angucke, scheinen alte Mercedesse 80er-Mitte 90er die gleichen Probleme wie alle anderen Hersteller zu haben. Schlechter Stahl der massig rostet (war da ein Beispiel) und häufig defekte Federn oder sowas (unterdimensioniert?) bei nem anderen Modell, war auch ein Beispiel.

Ich kann jetzt keine Modelle nenne, da ich kein Mercedes-Fan bin, aber als Billig-Autofahrer frag ich mich schon, wie Dacia und Mercedes (naja, es ist dann die Rede von Renault, was ja quasi Dacia ist) zusammenpasst.

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass in den Tagesthemen imme rnur Toyota Rückrufaktionen kommen? Es gab ne VW-Rückrufaktion von weltweit 1,6Mio. Tiguan, das hab ich in ner Autozeitung (online) gelesen, ich find so ne Meldung ist für den Deutschen Tagesschauzuschauer doch viel wichtiger, aber vielleicht will man hier auch der eigenen Wirtschaft nicht ans Bein pinkeln und Autofans gibt es ja auch bei der Tagesschau (Tom Burow), da sieht man vielleicht so über manchen Mangel an der eigenen Lieblingsmarke hinweg.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Was Dacia? 

Also ich kenn nur den Citan, der 1:1 baugleich mit dem Kangoo ist. Daimler leistet sich immer mal so Ausrutscher. Spätestens nach 10 Sekunden in der Nähe des Autos merkt man, dass es kein Daimler ist. Keine Ahnung warum die sowas machen...


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2014)

Naja, warum nicht? Der neue Smart ist ja auch ne Kooperation zwischen Renault und Mercedes. Der neue 4-türige Smart wird auch der neue Twingo. Den Zweitürer des Smarts wird Renault vielleicht auch als Microauto ins Programm nehmen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Es ist einfach ein riesiger Qualitätsunterschied. Das passt einfach nicht ins Programm.

Ein Kunde geht im Ausstellungsraum rum setzt sich in A,C und E Klasse und befummelt den Innenraum. Dann kommt er zum Citan und denkt WTF? Das ist nicht annähernd das gleiche Niveau. Man muss nur mal die Tür zumachen. *kraaaaaabrooooooch* gegenüber einem dumpfen *buuffffffff*. So weit ich das sehe wollen Daimler Kunden das einfach nicht. Denen ist es egal ob die Karre ein wenig mehr kostet. Da kann man kein Auto vorsetzen, was nicht einem "premium" Fahrzeug entspricht.

Das soll nicht heißen, dass ein Citan(Kangoo) ein schlechtes Auto ist. Es entspricht aber nicht den üblichen "premium" Standards, die ein Kunde erwartet.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum die sowas machen...


 
Kosten?


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2014)

Das mit dem Kangoo versteh ich auch nicht. Das die zusammen den neuen Twingo/Smart entwickeln ist aber ok.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kosten?


 Naja es bringt meiner Meinung nach aber nicht ein Auto im Programm zu haben, dass sich nicht verkauft, weil es die Kunden nicht annehmen. Jemand der nach einem Mercedes guckt, möchte kein möglichst günstiges Auto um von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2014)

Mercedes scheints ja nötig zu haben... Der Sinn erschließt sich mir aber auch nicht.


----------



## Birnenmann (12. Januar 2014)

Wobei das ja fast Tradition hat mit Renault. In den Mercedes-Rennautos sind auch Renault-Diesel-Motoren drin, aber das wusstet ihr wahrscheinlich schon.

Ich finde es auch Image-technisch nicht einleuchtend.

Oder man will neue Käuferschichten bekommen. Aber da fragt sich auch, wer, der nach billig sucht, kommt auf die Idee mal bei Mercedes zu gucken? Oder es ist ein besonders "günstiges" Angebot für Firmenflotten von Handwerkerbetrieben.

Naja, die Amis glauben an die Qualität, egal was drunter steckt und wie es sich anfühlt. Da gab es doch diesen Crossfire.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Der Crossfire durfte "nur" die da schon alte SLK-Grundlage nutzen. Der 300er von 2004 war ein Chrysler mit "Mercedesqualität" auf Basis der E-Klasse.


----------



## Birnenmann (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt übrigens den Link gefunden, wo das mit Daci astand. Es war doch nicht der Logan MCV, sondenr der neue Dokker (was ja der überarbeitet Logan MCV ist, ich meinte aber damals was von Logan MCV gelesen zu haben).

Sternenkreuzer » Dacia Dokker, Renault Kangoo, Mercedes Citan – ein Auto, drei Gesichter


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Also ist es weiterhin der bekanntermaßen blamable Citan/Kangoo der jetzt auch unter Dacia Logo erscheint und nicht umgekehrt ein vorhandener Dacia der ein Mercedes-Logo bekommt.
Generell hat Mercedes keine wirklich eigenen "Kastenwägen". Nur hat beim Sprinter MB den baugleichen VW Crafter halt fast komplett verdrängt und so dachte man, man könnte das Spielchen beim Citan noch weiter treiben.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja es bringt meiner Meinung nach aber nicht ein Auto im Programm zu haben, dass sich nicht verkauft, weil es die Kunden nicht annehmen. Jemand der nach einem Mercedes guckt, möchte kein möglichst günstiges Auto um von A nach B zu kommen.


 
Mercedes muss zusehen wo sie bleiben.
Du kennst doch den Spruch dass ein Unternehmen nur überlebt wenn es weiter wächst.
Mercedes hat erst den 190er eingeführt um unten herum Marktanteile zu gewinnen. Als das gesättigt war wurde die A Klasse eingeführt.
Das geht immer so weiter. BWM hat den 1er im Programm.
die Autohersteller müssen alle Nischen und Ecken abdecken wenn sie weiterhin Wachstum betreiben wollen.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, da ist MB garnicht so schlecht aufgestellt. Sie haben die neue A-Klasse, die B-Klasse für alles dazwischen sowie den CLA.  Das sind natürlich preislich immer noch andere Kategorien als ein Fiat 500.

Aber ich denke, es ist ganz gut wenn die Marke MB sich weiterhin auf die hochqualitativeren Fahrzeuge beschränkt.  Jetztendlich muss nicht eine Marke alles abdecken, sondern nur innerhalb des Konzerns müssen die verschiedenen Marken alles abdecken. 

Bestes Beispiel ist dazu bestimmt VW, die von Seat und Škoda über VW und Audi bis hin zu Porsche, Lamborghini, Bentley und Bugatti recht breit aufgestellt sind. Außerdem sind sie natürlich auch noch groß im LKW-Geschäft, mit VW-Nutzfahrzeuge, Scania und MAN.
Dass dabei nicht jede Marke alles abdeckt ist klar. Das würde die Marken über ihren Ruf kaputt machen.


----------



## Zoon (12. Januar 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Sternenkreuzer » Dacia Dokker, Renault Kangoo, Mercedes Citan – ein Auto, drei Gesichter


 
Ums zu komplettieren als Nissan gabs den auch mal Nissan Kubistar


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, es ist ganz gut wenn die Marke MB sich weiterhin auf die hochqualitativeren Fahrzeuge beschränkt.  Jetztendlich muss nicht eine Marke alles abdecken, sondern nur innerhalb des Konzerns müssen die verschiedenen Marken alles abdecken.


 Das Problem ist aber: MB hat keine zig anderen Marken. Genauso geht es BMW. Und weder Smart noch Mini, die einzigen anderen Marken die sie haben, haben einen Qualitätsanspruch unterhalb der Dachmarke.
Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich Jaguar und Volvo gute Chancen gebe nochmal eine richtige Herausforderung für die Beiden darzustellen. Die haben nämlich mittlerweile jeweils ein Unternehmen mit ordentlich Massenmarktanteilen dahinter.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Januar 2014)

Naja, einen ersten Schritt in die Richtung haben sie ja mit Bors Becker nun gemacht


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber: MB hat keine zig anderen Marken. Genauso geht es BMW. Und weder Smart noch Mini, die einzigen anderen Marken die sie haben, haben einen Qualitätsanspruch unterhalb der Dachmarke.
> Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich Jaguar und Volvo gute Chancen gebe nochmal eine richtige Herausforderung für die Beiden darzustellen. Die haben nämlich mittlerweile jeweils ein Unternehmen mit ordentlich Massenmarktanteilen dahinter.


 
Nein, MB ist aber auch nicht der übergreifende Konzern, sondern eine der Marken eines größeren Konzerns 


Bei BMW ist das anders, die sind noch ihre eigenen Herren.  Und de facto decken die nicht den ganzen Bereich ab:  Sie können sportlich (Serienfahrzeuge und M-GmbH), sie können luxuriös (auch ab Serie oder mit Rolls Royce), aber sie können nicht günstig.  Selbst ein 1er BMW  oder ein Mini sind nicht wirklich im unteren Preissektor anzuordnen. 

Aktuell kommt BMW so noch ganz gut klar.   Ich denke dass das auch so bleibt, aber das werden wir erst hinterher wissen


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, MB ist aber auch nicht der übergreifende Konzern, sondern eine der Marken eines größeren Konzerns


 Ein Konzern der ausser MB Autos nur LKWs herstellt. Das bringt zwar Umsatz aber kaum Technologieaustausch.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Konzern der ausser MB Autos nur LKWs herstellt. Das bringt zwar Umsatz aber kaum Technologieaustausch.


 
Naja, erstmal baut Mercedes Benz nicht nur Autos   Die bauen auch massenhaft LKW und Nutzfahrzeuge, außerdem haben sie ja noch mehrere Unterfirmen (Smart, Maybach, AMG).

Daimler gehört außerdem zu knapp 90%  die LKW-Abteilung von Mitsubishi.

Darüber hinaus ein ganzer Haufen kleiner und mittelgroßer Konzerne, die LKW, Busse und Nutzfahrzeuge bauen. 


Insgesamt sind sie damit immerhin 60% so groß wie VW.


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2014)

Maybach ist tot.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Und wie ich oben schon schreib ist es für die Daimler AG zwar toll dass sie mit LKWs gut im Geschäft sind, das bringt "Mercedes-Benz Cars" aber im Sinne von Technologieaustausch und sonstigen Synergien kaum vorwärts. Abgesehen davon dass sie auch mit Diesel angetrieben auf Straßen fahren, unterscheiden LKWs in der Entwicklung und Produktion deutlich von PKWs.

VW, Fiat, GM, Geely und Tata können dagegen prima Technik aus der Oberklasse nach Unten weiterreichen und so höhere Entwicklungskosten für eben diese Oberklasse rechtfertigen.


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2014)

Der neue Ford Mustang V6 oder Camaro V6 (kenn mich bei den US-Cars nicht aus) ist auch ein alter Mercedes unter der Hülle. Toller Technologietransfer!


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Januar 2014)

Dann kommen die Ammis ja endlich mal von ihren Vergasern weg, die es in Deutschland schon seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2014)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Dodge Challenger, der ist schließlich auch aus DaimlerChrysler Zeiten.


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2014)

Kann auch sein. Hab die Autozeitung grad vor ein paar Minuten zum Altpapier gebracht.


----------



## Birnenmann (12. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also ist es weiterhin der bekanntermaßen blamable Citan/Kangoo der jetzt auch unter Dacia Logo erscheint und nicht umgekehrt ein vorhandener Dacia der ein Mercedes-Logo bekommt.
> Generell hat Mercedes keine wirklich eigenen "Kastenwägen". Nur hat beim Sprinter MB den baugleichen VW Crafter halt fast komplett verdrängt und so dachte man, man könnte das Spielchen beim Citan noch weiter treiben.


 Naja, aber der Dokker sieht extrem dem alten Logan MCV ähnlich, ob da soviel verändert wurde? Wenn der Logan MCV schon bei Dacia vorhanden war, warum soll Mercedes dann was neues entwickeln, wenn man die Plattform nehmen kann und dann den Dokker, nen neuen Kangoo und den Citan draus zu machen. Naja, ich weiß dei Genese nicht wirklich.

Naja, schlecht sind die Renault-Motoren ja nicht. Im Suzuki meines Vaters werkelt ein Renault-Diesel schon fast 300.000km. Jetzt vor kurzem war allerdings die erste Reperatur fällig. Eine Einspritzdüse. Bei Mercedesen merkt man das ja nicht, wie die sich im Alter halten, die werden ja nicht soviel bewegt  abgesehen von Taxis....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Naja, schlecht sind die Renault-Motoren ja nicht. Im Suzuki meines Vaters werkelt ein Renault-Diesel schon fast 300.000km. Jetzt vor kurzem war allerdings die erste Reperatur fällig. Eine Einspritzdüse.


 Noch den ersten turbo oder ist der ohne?


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2014)

Da kratzt man ein wenig Rost weg und am Ende sieht es so aus. Also haben wir dann gestern einfach das komplette Winterauto von meiner Verlobten geschweißt. 5 schöne große Rostlöcher... nun ist alles wieder zu, versiegelt und dicht. 12 Stunden nur geschweißt und konserviert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Januar 2014)

Auch du sch**** 
Das ist mal eine amtliche Durchrostung


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2014)

Jepp... vorallem hat man davon überhaupt nichts gesehen. Die Karre hat immerhin vor knapp 2 Monaten TÜV bekommen. Der Unterbodenschutz halt alles schön verdeckt... also einmal alles rausgeschnitten und neu eingeschweißt. Leider hab ich kein Bild vom "Endprodukt". Zwischendurch sah es so aus:


----------



## Birnenmann (12. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Noch den ersten turbo oder ist der ohne?


 DDiS, wenn das Turbodiesel ist, dann noch kein neuer. Ist ein Wagon R+ von 2004.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Januar 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Naja, schlecht sind die Renault-Motoren ja nicht. Im Suzuki meines Vaters werkelt ein Renault-Diesel schon fast 300.000km. Jetzt vor kurzem war allerdings die erste Reperatur fällig. Eine Einspritzdüse. Bei Mercedesen merkt man das ja nicht, wie die sich im Alter halten, die werden ja nicht soviel bewegt  abgesehen von Taxis....


 Bei diesen schhhh..... Renault Motoren kann man nicht mal nen Ölwechsel machen, ohne das Auto hochzuheben und mit min. 1 Dose Bremsenreiniger alles wieder sauber zu machen. Sobald man den Ölfilter losmacht, läuft nen halber Liter Altöl über den Motor.  Hab sowas bescheuertes noch an keinem Daimler Motor gesehen.
Außerdem fahren die wie Gummiband.

Ich bin froh über jeden Daimler ohne Renault Motor.


----------



## Re4dt (13. Januar 2014)

Apropo Renault, hatte letztes Jahr im Urlaub einen Clio III meines Onkels und das Linke Ablendlicht gab seinen Dienst auf.
Ungelogen ich habe bestimmt Stunden gebraucht... Mal von meiner Knallroten Hand abgesehen. Schlechte Erinnerungen mit Renault  
Oder mal eine Fahrt mit einem Renault Broadway, Abenteuerhaft war's.  
Und welcher Konstrukteur auch diesen Licht/Scheibenwischer Hebel entworfen hat -> 
Aber denke das mit dem Licht wird nicht nur beim Clio so sein


----------



## Birnenmann (13. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei diesen schhhh..... Renault Motoren kann  man nicht mal nen Ölwechsel machen, ohne das Auto hochzuheben und mit  min. 1 Dose Bremsenreiniger alles wieder sauber zu machen. Sobald man  den Ölfilter losmacht, läuft nen halber Liter Altöl über den Motor.   Hab sowas bescheuertes noch an keinem Daimler Motor gesehen.
> Außerdem fahren die wie Gummiband.
> 
> Ich bin froh über jeden Daimler ohne Renault Motor.


Gut den Ölwechsel macht mein Vater nicht selber, da hat dann der Werkstatt-Mensch den Spaß mit, wenn das bei speziell diesem Renault-Motor auch so sein sollte. Ist nen 69PS 1,3L Motor.

Ich hab hier noch ne schöne "Verschwörungstheorie" gefunden. A-Klasse Motoren in Dacia? : Mercedes A-Klasse W176 (weiter unten steht übrigens was über Malessen älterer Mercedes-Motoren-Genmerationen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Apropo Renault, hatte letztes Jahr im Urlaub einen Clio III meines Onkels und das Linke Ablendlicht gab seinen Dienst auf.
> Ungelogen ich habe bestimmt Stunden gebraucht... Mal von meiner Knallroten Hand abgesehen. Schlechte Erinnerungen mit Renault
> Oder mal eine Fahrt mit einem Renault Broadway, Abenteuerhaft war's.
> Und welcher Konstrukteur auch diesen Licht/Scheibenwischer Hebel entworfen hat ->
> Aber denke das mit dem Licht wird nicht nur beim Clio so sein


 
Bei Peugeot genauso...
Um vorne zu wechseln braucht man Gummi-Hände, für Hinten muss man den halben Kofferraum auseinandernehmen um das Kabel abzunehmen und dann den ganzen Scheinwerferblock rausnehmen.
(Peugeot 307SW)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2014)

Ich Wechsel beide vorderen Lampen in ca. 10min.
Bei den hinteren gehts noch schneller. Die Scheinwerfer sind einige der wenigen Teile, die nicht verbaut sind.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2014)

War beim 206er vorne auch eine Tortur.
Da brauchen die Finger Augen


----------



## Falk (13. Januar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Gerade Anruf von meiner VW-Werkstatt hier in München bekommen, die scheinen a) keinen Informationsfluss zu haben und b) kein Geld verdienen wollen. Wenn ich als Kunde sage: macht mir Ölwechsel + DSG-Ölwechsel + Haldex-Ölwechsel dann will ich doch nicht angerufen werden und das ausgeredet bekommen... Wollte mir dann auch nicht glauben, dass da überhaupt ein DSG drin ist und keine "normale" Automatik...
> 
> Als ich dann nachgefragt habe was es überhaupt kosten würde durfte ich mir anhören, dass ich ja anscheinend sparen will und deshalb man besser die Sachen macht die wichtig sind (wie Bremse (die zwar nicht fällig ist, aber egal ) Weil ein R32 ja das klassische "ich muss sparen Auto" ist  Der hat wahrscheinlich nur gesehen: 2006er Golf V, angemeldet auf eine Frau...



Kleines Update dazu: haben noch die Kurve gekriegt, dem Werkstattmenschen am Telefon war nicht klar, dass es ein R32 ist. Machen jetzt 

- Intervall-Service
- Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel
- Innenraumluftfilter
- Ölwechsel mit mitgebrachtem Öl/Filter/Schraube
- Haldex-Ölwechsel
- neues Reifenreparaturset (dieses nervige Dichtmittel)

Wird mich alles in allem wohl so ~450,-€ kosten am Ende (~380 netto), theoretisch wären auch noch Zündkerzen fällig, aber die haben erst ~20.000km runter. Was tut man nicht alles, damit die Karre läuft ^^


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Januar 2014)

450 geht ja noch... 
Meine Mutter hat im Sommer 2012 Ca. 1300 gezahlt für Klimaanlage reparieren, das waren damals ca 40% des wertes, wenn sie das Auto (mit reparierter Klima) verkauft hätte.


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2014)

Lampen am Passat wechseln ist eig total easy. Man kommt gut hin und muss nichts abbauen.
Am C2 musste ich noch nichts wechseln müssen aber da mache ich bald trotzdem mal neue rein da die aktuellen so viel Licht machen wie ne halbvolle Taschenlampe


----------



## Falk (13. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> 450 geht ja noch...
> Meine Mutter hat im Sommer 2012 Ca. 1300 gezahlt für Klimaanlage reparieren, das waren damals ca 40% des wertes, wenn sie das Auto (mit reparierter Klima) verkauft hätte.


 
Spannend wird es bei mir erst, wenn man Bremsscheiben/Belege (345mm vorne, 310mm hinten) oder die Xenons fällig werden. Gerade die Bremsen sollen direkt bei VW wohl nicht gerade günstig sein. Klimaanlage wäre auch noch ein Teil, auf das ich gar keine Lust hätte wenn es kaputt geht...


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Januar 2014)

@Falk 

na dann passt ja alles. Finde den Preis auch sehr angemessen. 


> oder die Xenons fällig werden.


dann schreibst du mich lieb an


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2014)

Xenon-Brenner kosten heutzutage auch kein Vermögen mehr und können schnell selbst getauscht werden. Lediglich die Lichteinstellung muss dann (zumindest bei allem aus dem VW-Konzern) in einer Werkstatt am Tester erfolgen, da hier zunächst die Grundeinstellung angefahren werden  muss. Glücklicherweise kündigen sich Xenon-Leuchtmittel sehr häufig durch ihre rosa Farbe an, bevor sie komplett ausfallen.


----------



## Falk (13. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Xenon-Brenner kosten heutzutage auch kein Vermögen mehr und können schnell selbst getauscht werden. Lediglich die Lichteinstellung muss dann (zumindest bei allem aus dem VW-Konzern) in einer Werkstatt am Tester erfolgen, da hier zunächst die Grundeinstellung angefahren werden  muss. Glücklicherweise kündigen sich Xenon-Leuchtmittel sehr häufig durch ihre rosa Farbe an, bevor sie komplett ausfallen.


 
Selbst dran rumfummeln würde ich da eh nicht, im Bezug auf Auto-Wartung bin ich auf eine Werkstatt angewiesen. Allerdings lässt einen die VW-Werkstatt, in die ich immer gehe, die Teile selbst mitbringen (jedenfalls Ölfilter und so Zeugs). Aber ich hoff auch mal, dass die noch eine Weile halten.


----------



## McZonk (13. Januar 2014)

Schnell?? Wenn man nicht den vorgesehenen Weg von Audi wählt (Demontage Stoßfänger, Ausbau beider Scheinwerfer, Austausch Brenner extern, alles rückwärts) sondern alles verbaut lässt um die Neueinstellung der Scheinwerfer zu umgehen Brauch man zumindest beim A6 Kinderhände für Fahrerseite und viel Zeit für den Beifahrer. Denn Luftfilterkasten bis zum Turbo muss dann weg  war aber Bastelspaß pur und das Licht im Anschluss deutlich besser. Osram CBI sei Dank.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2014)

Bei mir gibt es hinter jeder Lampe eine Art "Tankdeckel" an den man prima dran kommt .


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2014)

Autos der Zonkschen Familie weisen eh oftmals gewisse Besonderheiten auf, die nur durch die absolute Gelassenheit des Besitzers davor bewahrt werden, stumpf vor eine Wand gefahren zu werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Gut den Ölwechsel macht mein Vater nicht selber, da hat dann der Werkstatt-Mensch den Spaß mit, wenn das bei speziell diesem Renault-Motor auch so sein sollte. Ist nen 69PS 1,3L Motor.
> 
> Ich hab hier noch ne schöne "Verschwörungstheorie" gefunden. A-Klasse Motoren in Dacia? : Mercedes A-Klasse W176 (weiter unten steht übrigens was über Malessen älterer Mercedes-Motoren-Genmerationen.


 Auha da sind wieder die Expertem im Motortalk Forum unterwegs.  Da lese ich eigendlich nur sporadisch um mich zu amüsieren, was manche da von sich geben.
Der OM607 ist der Renault Motor und logischer Weise ist der dann warscheinlich auch bei Dacia verbaut. Daimler hatte ja auch schonmal den VR6 von VW im alten Vito verbaut. Ist ja nun kein großes Geheimniss das Hersteller die Teile untereinander tauschen. Ich hatte auch schon Stecker mit BMW Logo an Daimler Kabelsätzen. Hat trotzdem funktioniert.




Falk schrieb:


> Kleines Update dazu: haben noch die Kurve gekriegt,  dem Werkstattmenschen am Telefon war nicht klar, dass es ein R32 ist.  Machen jetzt
> 
> - Intervall-Service
> - Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel
> ...


Puh das ist aber ne verdammt billige Wartung. Kerzen würde ich auf jeden Fall machen lassen, auch wenn der nur 20000 runter hat. Grade bei Kurzstrecke und wenig gefahrenen Autos sollten die Kerzen gewechselt werden. Wenn der immer reichlich Kilometer auf der Bahn bekommt, kann man die schonmal länger drin lassen.
Die Kerzen heuzutage brennen nicht mehr weg, wie es früher mal war. Wenn der Motor aber nie Autobahn bekommt und wenig gefahren wird, dann verdrecken die Kerzen und sind eher fällig, als wenn immer Vollgas gefahren wird.
Motortest und Reparatur ist deutlich teurer als einmal Kerzen machen lassen...


...wenn man die Mindestleutdauer bei Xenonlampen beachtet, halten die fast ewig. Comming Home/leaving home über die Xenons sollte man direkt beim Kauf deaktivieren, wenn man nicht immer nen Kasten Ersatzbrenner im Kofferraum hat.


----------



## Falk (13. Januar 2014)

Naja, wenn dann bekommt er auslauf - Stadtvekehr versuche ich zu meiden, die gut 7500km dieses Jahr sind wohl im Schnitt auf 13-15 Fahrten verteilt. Von daher ist das unproblematisch (jaja, Mietwagen wäre wohl günstiger bei dem Fahrprofil)  Die letzten Wartungen waren aber immer in dem Bereich. Sachen wie mal Querlenkerbuchsen hab ich aber ausserhalb der Wartungsintervalle machen lassen, das relativiert das etwas 

Lichtautomatik hab ich aus, Coming home aber an - Leuchtet dann noch 20s nach, aber wenn es vorher eh an war ist das auch egal. Für Automatik hat es im Raum München zu viele Tunnel, da geht das Licht sonst ständig an und aus: hab es schlicht durchgehend an.


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2014)

Was ist Comming Home/leaving home?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2014)

Querlenkerbuchsen bei so wenig Kilometer? Bekommt der nur Rennstrecke?



moe schrieb:


> Was ist Comming Home/leaving home?


 Wenn das Licht angeht/ausgeht beim auf/zuschließen des Fahrzeuges. Totaler unsinn, macht nur die Brenner und Glühlampen kaputt.


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2014)

Was soll der Quatsch denn? 
Wer sein Auto im dunkeln nicht mehr findet, sollte sich vielleicht überlegen vor 6 zu Hause zu sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch denn?
> Wer sein Auto im dunkeln nicht mehr findet, sollte sich vielleicht überlegen vor 6 zu Hause zu sein.


 
Ich habs auch codieren lassen. Beim Aufschließen gehen langsam die NSW, sowie Standlicht vorne u. hinten an.


----------



## Falk (13. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Querlenkerbuchsen bei so wenig Kilometer? Bekommt der nur Rennstrecke?  Wenn das Licht angeht/ausgeht beim auf/zuschließen des Fahrzeuges. Totaler unsinn, macht nur die Brenner und Glühlampen kaputt.



Werkstatt meinte, die könnten schon mal anreissen/reissen (also der Gummiteil in der Konstruktion), wenn sie alt werden. War selbst für mich als Laien zu erkennen, dass die teile nicht mehr so aussahen wie sich das die Bauer gedacht hatten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2014)

VW hat glaub ich mal damit angefangen. Heuzutage leuchtet jedes Auto bunt in allen Farben, wenn es aus dem Werk kommt. Zum Glück kann man es noch auscodieren.

Das ist genauso Blödsinn, wie das automatische Spiegel anklappen beim abschließen. Wenn man nicht an einer viel befahrenen Straße parkt, macht das 0 Sinn. Aber nach 3 Jahren ist das geheule groß, wenn der Spiegelkabelsatz gebrochen ist und man dann nur den kompletten Spiegel mit Kabelsatz für 300€ bestellen kann.




Falk schrieb:


> Werkstatt meinte, die könnten schon mal  anreissen/reissen (also der Gummiteil in der Konstruktion), wenn sie alt  werden. War selbst für mich als Laien zu erkennen, dass die teile nicht  mehr so aussahen wie sich das die Bauer gedacht hatten.


 Wie alt ist der denn?


----------



## Birnenmann (13. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Apropo Renault, hatte letztes Jahr im Urlaub einen Clio III meines Onkels und das Linke Ablendlicht gab seinen Dienst auf.
> Ungelogen ich habe bestimmt Stunden gebraucht... Mal von meiner Knallroten Hand abgesehen. Schlechte Erinnerungen mit Renault
> Oder mal eine Fahrt mit einem Renault Broadway, Abenteuerhaft war's.
> Und welcher Konstrukteur auch *diesen Licht/Scheibenwischer Hebel entworfen* hat ->
> Aber denke das mit dem Licht wird nicht nur beim Clio so sein


 Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei Renault selber ist, aber bei Suzuki ist es wie bei Opel.
Links unterm Lenkrad nen Hebel, wo man dran dreht und dann hat man Stand- und Fahrlicht, wenn man ihn nach vorne drückt hat man Ablendlicht, kann man auch nur kruz nach vorne drücken, wenn man jemand was signalisieren will, schnellt dann von allein zurück.
Rechts am Hebel unter dem Lenkrad sind die Scheibenwischerfunktionen zum drehen, zieht man den Hebel an sich ran spritzt man kurz Scheibenflüssigkeit mit paar mal Wischen danach, dreht man den Hebel nach oben gibt's in verschiedener Geschwindigkeit Wischintervall vorne, dreh tman nach unten hat man hinten, überdreht man bespritzt man hinten die Scheibe mit Sscheibenwasser.

Ist Gewohnheitssache, mich hat das bei VW (ist doch bei Mercedes auch so) genervt, dass man neben das Lenkrad auf die Amatur tasten muss und dann an nem Drehknopf wie bei nem Herd drehen muss. Ich kann mri vorstellen, dass das den Sinn hat, dass man vor dem losfahren ans Licht anmachen denkt, aber während der Fahrt ist es nervig, wenn man's nicht gewöhnt ist, weil man sucht, bis man den Drehknopf in der Hand hat.


PS: die Einspritzdüse von der ich weiter oben berichtet hatte bei dem Suzuki-Renaultmotor, musste übrigens noch nichtmal ausgetauscht weden, sondern konnte in Stand gesetzt werden.


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2014)

Bei mir leuchten nur kurz die Blinker, wenn ich auf-/abschließ.
Ist aber wohl eher als Signal gedacht, damit man auch von weiter weg sieht, dass das Auto auf/zu ist, von daher in Ordnung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2014)

Blinker und Innenlicht habe ich auch bei mir. Das hat ja auch sinnvolle Gründe. Aber das ganze Licht oder NSW anschalten, da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2014)

Für mich ist das eine praktische Erfindung, genauso wie die Vorfeldbeleuchtung unter den Außenspiegeln. In der dunklen Jahreszeit bin ich viel im Dunkeln und auch fremder Umgebung unterwegs. Da ist es schon sehr angenehm, wenn mein Ziel beleuchtet ist und ich gefahrlos meine Koffer über unbeleuchtete Werkstatthöfe tragen kann.


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. Januar 2014)

Ich finde das auch total praktisch. Ich hab es so eingestellt, dass es erst spät schaltet- also nicht in einem kleinen Tunnel, wo noch genug Tageslicht ist. 
Ansonsten ist es mir lieber, die Automatik schaltet das Licht einmal mehr an, als dass ich im Dunklen irgendwo anecke. Das ist garantiert auch nicht billig.
Die Beleuchtung unter den Spiegeln beim A6 hat mich schon vor manch beherztem Tritt in eine Pfütze geschützt 

Im Übrigen hat Audi die Hälfte auf Kulanz übernommen, als bei meinem 4 1/2 Jahre altem A4 der linke Brenner den Dienst quittierte.


----------



## moe (13. Januar 2014)

Spiegel-/Türunterbeleuchtung seh ich ja noch ein, ich will schließlich auch sehen, wo ich reintrete, wenn ich ein-/aussteige.
Die Lichtanlage an zu machen halte ich für übertrieben. Wenn ich auf nem dunklen Hof stehe und aus dem Lichtkegel der Scheinwerfer raustrete, seh ich genau so viel wie vorher.
Nja, der eine kanns brauchen, für den anderen ists überflüssig; ich würds jedenfalls rauscodieren (lassen).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2014)

Samstag lasse ich mir noch das "Brake-Force-Display" codieren, vielleicht auch noch das US TFL.
Beim Z4 vielleicht nächste Woche noch die US Sidemarker. Die passen sehr gut zum Z4 finde ich.
https://imageshack.com/i/44img6060mj


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eine praktische Erfindung, genauso wie die Vorfeldbeleuchtung unter den Außenspiegeln. In der dunklen Jahreszeit bin ich viel im Dunkeln und auch fremder Umgebung unterwegs. Da ist es schon sehr angenehm, wenn mein Ziel beleuchtet ist und ich gefahrlos meine Koffer über unbeleuchtete Werkstatthöfe tragen kann.


 Zu solchen finsteren Hinterhof Werkstätten musst du hin? Ich würd ne Gefahrenzulage verlangen.


Brake-Force-Display finde ich extrem nervig. Grade aufm Ring ist das ätzend, wenn man hinterher fährt. Ich sehe doch wie hart der Vordermann bremst.


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2014)

Keine Hinterhöfe, aber ich parke mein Auto meist etwas abseits, da ich keine Lust auf Dellen und Kratzer habe. Es ist schon manchmal erschreckend, mit welcher Ignoranz mancher Mitbürger, mit anderer Leute Eigentum umgeht. Da werden die Einkäufe aus dem Kfz-Handel auch gerne mal auf den Nachbarwagen gelegt, während das eigene Vehikel geöffnet wird. Dafür ist mir mein Auto zu teuer gewesen. Da gehe ich lieber ein paar Meter mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2014)

Auf Parkplätzen sind Parkrempler ja zum Volkssport geworden.Blos schnell abhauen. Ich parke auch extra da, wo mir nach Möglichkeit keiner an die Karre fährt. Außerdem parke ich nicht neben alten ranzig aussehenden Autos. Hab schon fast ringsrum überall Anschlagstellen. Am liebsten würd ich mal so nen Wegfahrer erwischen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch denn?
> Wer sein Auto im dunkeln nicht mehr findet, sollte sich vielleicht überlegen vor 6 zu Hause zu sein.



Wenn ich besoffen aus dem Auto raus falle, bin ich immer froh, der Lichtspur von meinen Xenonbrennern bis zur Haustür folgen zu können! Wenn ich aber hingegen besoffen aus meinem Haus rauskomme, muss ich nur auf den Knopf auf der Keycard drücken und dann dem gleißenden weißblauen Licht folgen, um mein Auto zu finden. Very praktisch!   @Ironie



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist genauso Blödsinn, wie das automatische Spiegel anklappen beim abschließen. Wenn man nicht an einer viel befahrenen Straße parkt, macht das 0 Sinn. Aber nach 3 Jahren ist das geheule groß, wenn der Spiegelkabelsatz gebrochen ist und man dann nur den kompletten Spiegel mit Kabelsatz für 300€ bestellen kann.



Ich hab vier Jahre Garantie. Da ist mir sowas egal. Genau wie die Lichtautomatik. Bis das kaputt ist, ist das Auto verkauft und das nächste Model ist da.

Sry Doppelpost. Unterwegs und Handy.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab vier Jahre Garantie. Da ist mir sowas egal. Genau wie die Lichtautomatik. Bis das kaputt ist, ist das Auto verkauft und das nächste Model ist da.


 Garantie auf Xenonbrenner? Das fällt bei Renault nicht unter Verschleißteil? Naja wenn man sein Auto nur so kurz fährt dann kann man das durchaus machen.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab letztens mal im Dunkeln den Vorgarten von Blättern befreit,  hab mir einfach alle Autoschlüssel gekrallt und bei allen Autos die Scheinwerfer angemacht   Dann ist es aber sowas von hell dort!


----------



## Birnenmann (13. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf Parkplätzen sind Parkrempler ja zum Volkssport geworden.Blos schnell abhauen. Ich parke auch extra da, wo mir nach Möglichkeit keiner an die Karre fährt. Außerdem parke ich nicht neben alten ranzig aussehenden Autos. Hab schon fast ringsrum überall Anschlagstellen. Am liebsten würd ich mal so nen Wegfahrer erwischen.


 Als wären ärmere Leute mit "ranzigen" Autos anders als Reiche. Im Gegenteil, weniger Verantwortungsbewusstsein, für eigene Fehler hab ich bsiher bei Reichen gesehen. Finde es auch toll wenn ein VW-Touareg-fahrer hupt, wenn ich in der Stadt, links abbiegen will und den Blinker setze und dann warte, weil auf der Gegenspur ein Bus quasi zwei Meter entfernt kommt, Wartezeit 5Sekunden, ungelogen oder in der Fusgängerzone, wo 10km/h steht mit 30km/h fahre und trotzdem noch gehupe von dicken Autos hinter mir hören muss.

Genuso hat eine Studie ergeben, wenn Leute aus reichem Hause kommen und dann Unternehmer sind, verhalten sie sich asozial, während Leute, die aus armen Hause kommen und mit ihrem eigenen Betrieb reich geworden sind, sich moralischer und verträglicher gegenüber ihren Mitarbeitern verhalten und auch eher für anständige Abreitsbedinungen sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Januar 2014)

Leute, die alte rostige ungepflegte Autos fahren ist es egal, wenn da ne Macke reinkommt. Was man auch total meiden sollte sind dreckige verbeulte Handwerkerbullis. Am besten parkt man neben "Tuner-Autos". Wenn einer seiner Motorhaube nen Mützchen gegen Steinschlag verpasst hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass man niemals von dem ne Tür in die Seite bekommt.

Leute aus reichem Haus mögen sich vielleicht öfter Assi verhalten aber bei den Autos hört meist der Spaß auf. Da sind die richtig penibel. Was ich schon an Felgen wegen mini-Macken erneuert hab...


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2014)

Ich denke es kommt nicht auf das Auto drauf an sondern auf die Persönlichkeit. Unser Sunny sieht auch aus wie ein alter verranzter Kleinwagen, trotzdem passe ich beim ein und aussteigen auf das ich die Tür nicht gegen andere Autos dotze. Meine Verlobte macht das genau so, ihr ist es auch egal welches Auto sie fährt oder neben ihr steht, eine gute Erziehung ist dafür verantwortlich das man auf fremdes Eigentum aufpasst.


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Garantie auf Xenonbrenner? Das fällt bei Renault nicht unter Verschleißteil? Naja wenn man sein Auto nur so kurz fährt dann kann man das durchaus machen.



Ich kanns dir gar nicht genau sagen. In der Regel ist Renault bei Verschleiß in der Garantiezeit aber sehr kulant. Andererseits hatte ich bei meinen Autos vorher auch nie Probleme mit dem Xenon. Und das hab ich auch immer per Lichtsensor und Automatik regeln lassen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. Januar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man der Problematik nicht mit einem "arm vs reich"- Ansatz gerecht werden.
Es hat- wie Riverna schon sagte- mehr mit Persönlichkeit und Erziehung zu tun. Wenn ich für etwas (egal ob Auto oder Haus oder techn. Gerät) hart arbeiten und/oder lange sparen musste, gehe ich in der Regel sorgfältiger mit um, als wenn ich alles quasi geschenkt bekomme.
Zum Anderen spielt es aber auch eine Rolle, ob man eher gelassen oder cholerisch durch´s Leben geht und ob ich das Objekt der Erregung nur als Gegenstand oder als Hobby oder gar als "Schwanzverlängerung" betrachte.
Den Einen regt schon der kleinste Kratzer auf- während den Anderen sogar eine Delle nicht in Aufruhr versetzt.
Wenn man sein Auto als reines Fortbewegungsmittel betrachtet, sieht man vieles gelassener. Wenn man hingegen sein Auto hegt und pflegt, jede freie Minute schraubt und putzt, tausende Euro in Tuningmaßnahmen versenkt, reagiert man wohl völlig anders- verständlich.
Nun sind Tuner aber nicht vorwiegend "Reiche Leute"; ein "armer" Tuner regt sich sicher über Rempler und unnötige Gefahrensituationen ganz genau so auf.

Bei asozialem Verhalten muss ich immer an die Diskussion über die Belegung von 2 Parkplätzen denken. Da sind doch arme Leute genauso rücksichtslos wie reiche Leute. Manche nutzen gar die Behindertenplätze, die sind schön breit und immer nahe beim Ein-/Ausgang.


----------



## Zoon (14. Januar 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> DDiS, wenn das Turbodiesel ist, dann noch kein neuer. Ist ein Wagon R+ von 2004.


 
Dann ists der 1.3 Liter Diesel von Fiat/GM - Franzosen Diesel gabs wimre im Samurai Diesel und im ersten Vitara Diesel (den ganz alten eckigen)


----------



## Beam39 (14. Januar 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Als wären ärmere Leute mit "ranzigen" Autos anders als Reiche. Im Gegenteil, weniger Verantwortungsbewusstsein, für eigene Fehler hab ich bsiher bei Reichen gesehen. Finde es auch toll wenn ein VW-Touareg-fahrer hupt, wenn ich in der Stadt, links abbiegen will und den Blinker setze und dann warte, weil auf der Gegenspur ein Bus quasi zwei Meter entfernt kommt, Wartezeit 5Sekunden, ungelogen oder in der Fusgängerzone, wo 10km/h steht mit 30km/h fahre und trotzdem noch gehupe von dicken Autos hinter mir hören muss.


 
Kenn ich nur zu gut.. Diese Ungeduld und vermeintliche Unfehlbarkeit von anderen Autofahrer kann nervtötend sein. In der Stadt bringt Eile absolut NICHTS. Wenn man über eine grüne Ampel kommt steht man spätestens bei der 2. und der Typ der angehupt wurde steht dann wieder hinter einem, nur das kapieren manche Leute nicht.

Gestern erst wieder gehabt so nen Fall. Ich auf der Rechten mit 60 und auf der Linken mit einem Abstand von etwa 2 Fahrzeugen ein anderes Auto mit selbiger Geschwindigkeit. Kommt von hinten ein Depp und quetscht sich überall durch OHNE zu blinken mit Vollgas durch. Nach ein paar Ampeln war er natürlich hinter mir und ich musste links abbiegen, also dachte ich mir ich lasse das Blinken mal sein und was passiert? Der Typ hupt  Sind teilweise echt miese Trottel.

Und was das Thema mit den Türen angeht.. Mir ist es egal welches Auto neben mir  steht, ich geh da mit der größten Vorsicht aus dem Auto. Ich wünschte das würde jeder tun, so zerdellt wie meine Türen teilweise sind..


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2014)

Ich parke immer in der letzten Ecke oder neben den teuersten Autos auf dem Parkplatz. Das hilt 100%ig.

Vor einigen jahren habe ich mal mit meiner Freundin bei der goldenen Schwalbe auf dem Parkplatz im Auto gegessen. Meine Freundin hatte damals einen älteren Fiesta. Da park neben uns eine Frau mit ca. 10cm Abstand. Wir denken noch so okay die klettert jetzt übern Beifahrer raus. Denkste DONG DONG DONG Drei mal hat die Irre die Tür versucht aufzumachen und jedesmal gegen den Fiesta meiner Freundin. 
Ich musste meine Freundin dann davon abhalten eine Straftat zu begehen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2014)

Mein Auto hat Stoßleisten, aber sowas braucht ja heute niemand mehr .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Auto hat Stoßleisten, aber sowas braucht ja heute niemand mehr .


 
Sieht ja auch kagge aus  
Ich find's zumindest nicht schön, zerstört bei vielen Fahrzeugen die Seitenline.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2014)

Man muss "einfach" eine Seitenlinie entwerfen wo das Ding auch eingeplant ist.


----------



## Re4dt (14. Januar 2014)

Ford hat doch sich was Cleveres einfallen lassen-> http://youtu.be/m5C8Y3a41Pw

Leute ich sag's euch, habe heute den Glauben am Menschen verloren. 
Privatverkauf-> Angerufen, Termin und alles am Sonntag für heute festgelegt das ich vorbei komme. Ich habe extra am Telefon gesagt werde das Auto zu 99% sofern keine gravierenden Mängel bestehen kaufen. 
Da das Auto abgemeldet war Extra Kurzzeitkennzeichen besorgt, mit der Bank rumgezofft weil man so eine Summe beim abheben erst Anmelden muss hin und her hat's doch geklappt und Auto getankt.
Losgefahren auf halber Strecke (100km von 200km) bekomme ich eine Nachricht!!!!!!!!! 
in ihrer Abwesenheit hätte der (die nachfolgenden Wörter sind nicht in diesem Forum passend daher lass ich das aus) Vater der jungen Verkäuferin das Auto heute verkauft. 
   
Auf den kosten bleibe natürlich ich sitzen. Als Schüler hab ich es ja auch so dicke.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ford hat doch sich was Cleveres einfallen lassen-> Two Sumo Wrestlers try to get into a Ford Focus - Ford Door Edge Protector (Go Further) - YouTube


 
Da entstehen trotzdem Kratzer, vorallem wenn das andere Auto dreckig ist. Außerdem werden die Personen, die das Ding benutzten, sehr viel häufiger die Tür an anderen Autos knallen.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2014)

Ich bin sehr fuer groessere Parkluecken/Parkplaetze.

Die Autos wachsen und wachsen, aber sowas wird einfach nicht gemacht.
Hinzu kommt das es keinen wirklichen Schutz gibt. Von den dummen Leuten die einen zusaetzlich noch unnoetig zuparken will ich gar nicht reden.

Platz ist kostbar und bares Geld, das die eine Seite.
Dann sollte die Automobilindustrie dies aber nicht ignorieren.
So ziehmlich jede neue Generation eines Modells wird irgendwo groesser.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt. Mit dem 5er habe ich es manchmal sehr schwer überhaupt in eine Parklücke zu kommen, weil der so lang und recht breit ist. Das Aussteigen erklärt sich dann ja von alleine.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2014)

Mit einem Coupe ist es manchmal echt grausam.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Leute ich sag's euch, habe heute den Glauben am Menschen verloren.
> Privatverkauf-> Angerufen, Termin und alles am Sonntag für heute festgelegt das ich vorbei komme. Ich habe extra am Telefon gesagt werde das Auto zu 99% sofern keine gravierenden Mängel bestehen kaufen.
> Da das Auto abgemeldet war Extra Kurzzeitkennzeichen besorgt, mit der Bank rumgezofft weil man so eine Summe beim abheben erst Anmelden muss hin und her hat's doch geklappt und Auto getankt.
> Losgefahren auf halber Strecke (100km von 200km) bekomme ich eine Nachricht!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 Deswegen kaufe ich niemals von Privat. Aber da du ja die Adresse hast wär ich trotzdem hingefahren und hätte Stunk gemacht. Wenn man von Privat kauft immer mit 2 Autos und min. 3 Leuten hinfahren. Gleich Geld mitnehmen und die Karre sofort mitnehmen. Und niemals irgendwo treffen, sondern immer bei dem Verkäufer zuhause, sonst ist eh was faul.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2014)

Du kaufst nie von Privat, weist aber wie das am Besten funktioniert? 

Ich hab meinen auch von Privat gekauft, bin ohne Geld hin und hab mir den erstmal angeschaut.
Bin kein Fachmann, hab mich da auf mein Bauchgefuehl verlassen.
Bei Einigen die ich mir angesehen hatte, hatte ich einfach ein ungutes Gefuehl.
Es hat das Gesamtpaket nicht gestimmt.
Irgendwann hat aber alles gepasst und ich hab ein Gutachten erstellen lassen.

War aufwendig, hat sich aber gelohnt.


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2014)

Same. Habe mir bei meinem auch mehrere angesehen und da waren schon 1 oder 2 dabei die wohl etwas besser gewesen wären. Dafür aber teurer und mit dubiosen Verkäufern.
Jedoch ist der den ich jetzt gekauft habe "gleichmäßig verschlissen" und war unterm Strich das ehrlichste Auto.


----------



## Re4dt (14. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinGGER schrieb:


> Da entstehen trotzdem Kratzer, vorallem wenn das andere Auto dreckig ist. Außerdem werden die Personen, die das Ding benutzten, sehr viel häufiger die Tür an anderen Autos knallen.



Aus der Sicht hab ich es garnicht betrachtet da hast natürlich auch recht. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich niemals von Privat. Aber da du ja die Adresse hast wär ich trotzdem hingefahren und hätte Stunk gemacht. Wenn man von Privat kauft immer mit 2 Autos und min. 3 Leuten hinfahren. Gleich Geld mitnehmen und die Karre sofort mitnehmen. Und niemals irgendwo treffen, sondern immer bei dem Verkäufer zuhause, sonst ist eh was faul.



So war es auch gedacht, mein Onkel war dabei. 
Als wir dann auf halber Strecke gerade in einer Großstadt waren mit recht vielen "Auto" Händlern dacht ich Schauen uns hier halt mal rum wenn wir schon da sind. (Heidenheim/Schnaitheim)
Ich habe selten so eine Anzahl an komischen Auto Händlern gesehen.  
Highlight war ein 120D, der Verkäufer war nicht da. 
Am Telefon wollt er mir dann verklickern das Ding hätte lediglich 80k runter. Während hingegen im Innenraum sich das Lenkrad, Schaltknauf und Co  förmlich auflösten.


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht hatte er schwache Nerven und scharfe Zähne bzw Fingernägel?


----------



## Beam39 (14. Januar 2014)

Was mich noch viel mehr verwundert ist dass es doch tatsächlich immernoch soviele blauäugige Käufer gibt..


----------



## Birnenmann (15. Januar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann ists der 1.3 Liter Diesel von Fiat/GM - Franzosen Diesel gabs wimre im Samurai Diesel und im ersten Vitara Diesel (den ganz alten eckigen)


 Echt? Sicher? Ich dacht, die Fiat-Motoren kamen erst ab dem SX-4 ins Programm. Na, wenn das mein Vater wüsste, bei Fiat ist Schluss mit Akzeptanz. 

Zu der Türproblematik und Parkremplern. Ihr habt natürlich recht, Hab das etwas einfach beschrieben.
Aber es gibt echt die witzigsten Gründe für Sorgfalt. Ich z.B. habe (mein erstes Auto damals), als Suzuki noch keine Karosserie-Verzinkung hatte immer aufgepast, dass ich keine Macken krieg, weil ich beim kleinsten Löchlein Angst hatte, mir rostet sonst die Tür weg.


----------



## Birnenmann (15. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich niemals von Privat. Aber da du ja die Adresse hast wär ich trotzdem hingefahren und hätte Stunk gemacht. Wenn man von Privat kauft immer mit 2 Autos und min. 3 Leuten hinfahren. Gleich Geld mitnehmen und die Karre sofort mitnehmen. Und niemals irgendwo treffen, sondern immer bei dem Verkäufer zuhause, sonst ist eh was faul.


 Ich hatte bis jetzt die Erfahrung, dass die gewerblichen Verkäufer meist versteckte Unfallschäden anbieten, bei teureren Marken mag das anders sein. Vor allem trifft man je nach Bundesland und größe der Stadt ein anderes Verkäufer-Klientel.
Am Ende war der beste Kauf einer, wofür wir 400km zu neer Privatperson gefahren sind.
Bei ner anderen Sache bin ich mal reingefallen. Der Händler hat mir die Adresse eines Kunden gegeben, nachdem ich dort nicht fündig wurde, dern er gut kennen würde und der sein Auto nur bei denen Zwecks Webung stehen lassen würde und die Anzeige im Auftrag geschaltet hat. War am Ende nur ein Trick, um sich um die Garantie zu drücken, denke ich. Lief dann zwar alles privat von alten Leuten, aber nach 5 Monaten kam das erwachen, Kupplung kaputt, 550,-EUR weg (bei 65.000km). Man hat aber auch nix bemerkt vorher und nach den fünf Monaten kam auch der Rauchergeruch wieder, den man wohl mit Spray überdeckt hatte. Die alten Leute, heh


----------



## Falk (15. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie alt ist der denn?


 
Die Teile waren nach ~7 Jahren fällig, Erstzulassung ist 07.2006. Ist eben viel Gewicht auf der Vorderachse durch 6 Zylinder.

Heute den Dicken aus der Werkstatt geholt - bis auf Reifendichtmittel tauschen, was noch bis Ende 2015 gut ist (das war wohl falsch im System hinterlegt) haben sie alles gemacht. Größte Brocken die "kleine" Inspektion (bei VW gibt es ja zwei Sorten), extra berechnet wurden dann noch:

- Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel
- Scheinwerfergrundeinstellung
- Ölwechsel mit eigenem Öl/Entsorgung
- Haldexölwechsel (mit Öl von VW)
- Innenraumluftfilter gewechselt

Endsumme (wobei ich das noch mal kontrollieren muss, kam mir arg wenig vor, habe ich aber bezahlt): 349,-€ (inkl. MwSt.) 

Und jedes Mal wenn ich den Wagen aus der Werkstatt hole fährt er sich "anders"


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Und jedes Mal wenn ich den Wagen aus der Werkstatt hole fährt er sich "anders"


 
Jedesmal wenn meine Frau gefahren war fährt sich der Wagen anders.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Januar 2014)

Hab vorhin nen Audi A7 Erlkönig gesehen.. Wird wahrscheinlich das Facelift-Modell gewesen sein. Interessant waren aber die Endrohre. Links und rechts jeweils eckige wie bei den aktuellen E-Klassen mit AMG-Paket. Allerdings ein Diesel mit dem typischen Soundgenerator-Sound. Ich vermute mal dass das evtl. sowas wie nen M550d werden soll, kann mich aber auch täuschen und die eckigen Endrohre sind Teil des Facelifts oder sind gar nur zur Probe dran.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2014)

Ich hab heute den Golf 7 R zum ersten Mal in "freier Wildbahn" gesehen. Die 4 Chrom-Endrohre wirken einfach nur lächerlich. 2 Stück wären genug gewesen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> extra berechnet wurden dann noch:
> 
> 
> - Scheinwerfergrundeinstellung


 
Das berechnet dir deine Werkstatt? Dass haben sie bei meiner Inspektion neulich kostenlos mit gemacht (stand mit 0,00 auffer Rechnung).


----------



## Beam39 (15. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab heute den Golf 7 R zum ersten Mal in "freier Wildbahn" gesehen. Die 4 Chrom-Endrohre wirken einfach nur lächerlich. 2 Stück wären genug gewesen.


 
Jo, den seh ich hier auch schon seit paar Wochen rumfahren und um ehrlich zu sein gefällt der mir ganz gut aber sieht halt stark nach S3 aus von hinten..


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

Ich finde ihn genial. 4 Endrohre hin oder her ein Golf R darf das.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Jo, den seh ich hier auch schon seit paar Wochen rumfahren und um ehrlich zu sein gefällt der mir ganz gut aber sieht halt stark nach S3 aus von hinten..


 
Ich finde es für "nur" 300PS doch ein wenig übertrieben, aber das sieht ja jeder anders.
Vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass vom Motor wahrscheinlich nur ein 2,5" oder 3" Rohr ankommt.

btw:
MTM M-Cantronic Golf 7 GTI 2,0 TFSI 300 PS (221 kW) - VW Golf 7 (2,0 TSI 169kW (230PS) Front GTI Perform.)
300PS und 430NM ohne Hinweis auf eine geänderte DP sind schon echt viel für den GTI Motor. Und das ganze wird ja auch wohl haltbar sein, wenn's von MTM kommt.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die noch Messungen mit einer DP inkl. Metallkat vornehmen und was dann dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Falk (15. Januar 2014)

Öff, sie haben es gemacht, und laut System (wenn ich mich nicht täusche) ist das nicht automatisch Bestandteil der Inspektion (also im Bezug auf die Kosten). Muss zugeben, dass nachdem die Gesamtrechnung für mich gepasst hat ich mir nur die größeren Posten angeguckt habe. Das Scheinwerfereinstellen war irgendwie im Kaffeekassen-Bereich...Allerdings war mir nichts aufgefallen, dass die Scheinwerfer falsch eingestellt gewesen wären, aber bevor ich den Leuten über das Blenden von Xenon jammern Futter gebe... 

Insgesamt komm ich ja günstig weg, pro Jahr: ~1.100 Steuer + Versicherung, ~ 200€ Wartung (Inspektion wie jetzt nur alle zwei Jahre), alle X Jahre neue Reifen (bei der Laufleistung von vll. 2500km mit Winter- und 5.500km mit Sommerreifen werden die eher Brüchig, bevor sie abgefahren sind). Macht gut 1.800€/Jahr, 150€/Monat. Wertverlust und Spritkosten außen vor.

Den 7er Golf R finde ich auch etwas übertrieben mit vier Endrohren - eins pro Zylinder *scnr*


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn genial. 4 Endrohre hin oder her ein Golf R darf das.


 
Vier Rohre darf ein Auto haben, wenn es sich Corvette oder so nennt 

4 Rohre für nen 4Zylinder-Rasenmähermotor ist doch lächerlich. Und das sagen selbst die eingeschweißsten VW-Lieblinge


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

Du hast auch nur einen mehr.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du hast auch nur einen mehr.


 
Siehste, und auch nur 2 Röhrchen


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du kaufst nie von Privat, weist aber wie das am Besten funktioniert?
> 
> Ich hab meinen auch von Privat gekauft, bin ohne Geld hin und hab mir den erstmal angeschaut.
> Bin kein Fachmann, hab mich da auf mein Bauchgefuehl verlassen.
> ...


 Naja ich bin Kfz Mechatroniker und da muss ich ja wohl bei allen Kumpels, Familie, und sonstigen die ich so kenne ja mit, wenn die selber keine Kfz-ler sind. Mein Urteil über das Auto entscheidet dann ob Kauf oder nicht. Da brauch ich kein Gutachten, sondern nur ne Hebebühne. Der Gutachter baut ja auch nix auseinander oder leuchtet irgendwas aus.
Ich kann nur gute Ratschläge geben aber wenn nen Kumpel von Privat kaufen möchte und sich in das Auto verguckt hat, fahr ich da auch mit hin.




Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt die Erfahrung, dass die  gewerblichen Verkäufer meist versteckte Unfallschäden anbieten, bei  teureren Marken mag das anders sein. Vor allem trifft man je nach  Bundesland und größe der Stadt ein anderes Verkäufer-Klientel.
> Am Ende war der beste Kauf einer, wofür wir 400km zu neer Privatperson gefahren sind.
> Bei ner anderen Sache bin ich mal reingefallen. Der Händler hat mir die  Adresse eines Kunden gegeben, nachdem ich dort nicht fündig wurde, dern  er gut kennen würde und der sein Auto nur bei denen Zwecks Webung stehen  lassen würde und die Anzeige im Auftrag geschaltet hat. War am Ende nur  ein Trick, um sich um die Garantie zu drücken, denke ich. Lief dann  zwar alles privat von alten Leuten, aber nach 5 Monaten kam das  erwachen, Kupplung kaputt, 550,-EUR weg (bei 65.000km). Man hat aber  auch nix bemerkt vorher und nach den fünf Monaten kam auch der  Rauchergeruch wieder, den man wohl mit Spray überdeckt hatte. Die alten  Leute, heh


 Unfallschäden sind für einen nicht Kfz-ler schwer zu erkennen, das gebe ich zu. Aber wenn man vom Händler das Auto hat und es wurde ohne Unfallschaden auf dem Vertrag beschrieben, kann man das Auto einfach wieder zurückgeben und den ganzen Kaufpreis zurückbekommen. Das ist vor Gericht auch ne ganz klare Sache. Außerdem hat man immer min. 1 Jahr Garantie auf Gebrauchtfahrzeuge egal wie alt und welche Laufleistung. Vorraussetzung dafür ist, dass man als Privatmann von einem Händler kauft.
Im Kundenauftrag zu verkaufen ist natürlich was anderes. Da kann man ja vorher anrufen und das nachfragen.
Außerdem kauft man *niemals* bei Ali Auto Import.




nfsgame schrieb:


> Das berechnet dir deine Werkstatt? Dass haben sie  bei meiner Inspektion neulich kostenlos mit gemacht (stand mit 0,00  auffer Rechnung).


 Kommt warscheinlich sehr auf den Umfang an, den die Inspektion hat. Bei ner 2000€ Inspektion kann man schonmal Xenon-Scheinwerfer einstellen für lau machen. Wenn Hallogen Scheinwerfer einstellen auf der Rechnung steht, würd ich da nicht mehr hinfahren. Das machen wir sogar umsonst, auch ohne Inspektion.


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Siehste, und auch nur 2 Röhrchen


 
War auf den Rasenmäher bezogen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> War auf den Rasenmäher bezogen.


 
Respekt


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAGz4i2_Iuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss ich auch noch bauen...


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Respekt


 
Wofür?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. Januar 2014)

Ps. die wahren Golf R schimpfen sich Golf 4 & 5 R32. Alles was danach kam, ist motorentechnisch ein aufgepumter GTI mit Allrad...nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger...gähn...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2014)

Und diese Bleiklotz R32 haben mehr untersteuern, als ein Bus. Vom gesamten Auto her ist das Konzept mit 4 Zyl. Turbo schon wesendlich besser. Man sieht es ja auch an der Rundenzeit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Muss ich auch noch bauen...


 
Dann aber bitte vernünftig, wo man auch den Lader hört: Turbo lawnmower - YouTube 

Wenn du das geschafft hast, kannst du mal nach Skandinavien reisen und dir so einen bauen traktor racing volvo terror - YouTube


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und diese Bleiklotz R32 haben mehr untersteuern, als ein Bus. Vom gesamten Auto her ist das Konzept mit 4 Zyl. Turbo schon wesendlich besser. Man sieht es ja auch an der Rundenzeit.


 
Rede vom Motor, nicht vom Fahrverhalten


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2014)

Der Motor bestimmt aber zwangsläufig das Fahrverhalten.

Und VR6 Tuning ist auch nicht grade billig. Aus nem Turbo Motor bekommt man immer wesendlich günstiger Leistung. Davon mal abgesehen das die VR6 schon so ein wenig Hitzeprobleme haben...


----------



## Falk (15. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und diese Bleiklotz R32 haben mehr untersteuern, als ein Bus. Vom gesamten Auto her ist das Konzept mit 4 Zyl. Turbo schon wesendlich besser. Man sieht es ja auch an der Rundenzeit.



Ja, irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, der R32 (jedenfalls Golf V) wäre mehr Gran Tourismo als der GTI - sprich ideal um längere Zeit mit höherer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs zu sein ohne sich stressen zu müssen. 

Und ja, man merkt dass der Wagen kein Leichtgewicht ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, der R32 (jedenfalls Golf V) wäre mehr Gran Tourismo als der GTI - sprich ideal um längere Zeit mit höherer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs zu sein ohne sich stressen zu müssen.
> 
> Und ja, man merkt dass der Wagen kein Leichtgewicht ist


 Das kann durchaus sein. Der GTI ist leider durch den Vorderradantrieb auch kein Kurvenwunder. Ich bin auch schonmal nen R32 gefahren aber bis auf die Beschleunigung fährt der sich nicht wie ein Allrad. Da gehts immer gradeaus. Wenn man ihn mit richtig Nachdruck in die Kurve wirft, fährt er sich für einen kurzen Augenblick wie ein Allrad.

Ich persönlich mag Untersteuern überhaubt nicht. Vielen gibt das ja ein Gefühl der Sicherheit aber ich finds eher gefährlich. Außer dem Zurücklenken und einem kurzen Tip auf Bremspedal kann man nix mehr machen. Dann kann man nur hoffen das der Arsch endlich kommt oder der Kurvenradius doch noch reicht.

Mag der R32 noch so viele Fans haben, ich kann mich nicht damit anfreunden.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. Januar 2014)

Aber wir sind uns einig, dass man aus nem richtigen R32 soundtechnisch mehr rausholen kann, als aus dem Weichflöten-4Zylinder 

Öder möchte mir jetzt jemand klarmachen, dass der GTI sich geil anhört ??


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

Wie kommst du denn auf Sound? Nur weil der jetzt 4 Rohre hat klingt er auch nicht besser.
4 Zylinder klingen im allgemeinen ziemlich mies.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf Sound? Nur weil der jetzt 4 Rohre hat klingt er auch nicht besser.
> 4 Zylinder klingen im allgemeinen ziemlich mies.


 
Weil der Sound, oder das was man daraus machen kann, beim 4&5 R32 einfach göttlich ist.


----------



## ich558 (15. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab heute den Golf 7 R zum ersten Mal in "freier Wildbahn" gesehen. Die 4 Chrom-Endrohre wirken einfach nur lächerlich. 2 Stück wären genug gewesen.


 
Muss aber nichts heißen der S1 Erlkönig hat auch 4 Endrohre, welche er in Serie aber sicher nicht bekommen wird.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf Sound? Nur weil der jetzt 4 Rohre hat klingt er auch nicht besser.
> 4 Zylinder klingen im allgemeinen ziemlich mies.


 Ach, wenn das nur alle einsehen würden. 

Wie ich diese verranzten uralt Golf oder whatever mit mikrigem 4 Zylinder aber fettem Auspuff hasse. Das hört sich so kacke an. (zumindest hab ich da noch nie was gutes gehört)  
Als wäre der Auspuff durchgerostet. 
Dann noch getönte Folie auf die Scheiben, etwas tiefer legen und schon ist der "Sportwagen" fertig.


----------



## McZonk (15. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Muss aber nichts heißen der S1 Erlkönig hat auch 4  Endrohre, welche er in Serie aber sicher nicht bekommen wird.


 
Inwiefern? Der Golf 7 R hat ebenso wie der S3 in Serie eine AGA mit 4 Endrohren - das ist doch schon fest. 

(Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich es auch mehr als Lächerlich finde). Der S1 könnten da aber tatsächlich echt noch einen drauf setzen. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin nen Audi A7 Erlkönig gesehen..


 http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/news/spyshots-audi-a7-facelift-71718-7.jpg?1385383934

Haben sie doch glatt aus dem Parkhaus ins Werk fotografiert


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ach, wenn das nur alle einsehen würden.
> 
> Wie ich diese verranzten uralt Golf oder whatever mit mikrigem 4 Zylinder aber fettem Auspuff hasse. Das hört sich so kacke an. (zumindest hab ich da noch nie was gutes gehört)
> Als wäre der Auspuff durchgerostet.
> Dann noch getönte Folie auf die Scheiben, etwas tiefer legen und schon ist der "Sportwagen" fertig.


 
Ich finde das oft auch albern aber erlaubt ist was gefällt. Soll jeder machen was er bei seinem Auto für richtig hält.
Nur so überleben doch Läden wie ATU  Und solange das nicht die Verkehrssicherheit beeinflusst 
(zB. abgesägte Federn  ) ist mir das herzlich egal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Weil der Sound, oder das was man daraus machen kann, beim 4&5 R32 einfach göttlich ist.


 
Die Laufkultur/Leistungsentfaltung finde ich bei den Motoren Grütze. Die Motoren wirken insgesamt irgendwie sehr träge und klingen für mich auch immer gequält. Dann lieber einen drehfreudigen 4 Zylinder wie im G7 GTI.

Edit: Heute auch noch satte 110€ für's Eintragen der Winterräder geblecht :-/


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> (zB. abgesägte Federn  )


 1. Ist das saumäßig aufwenig ne Feder durchzusägen und braucht ein paar Sägeblätter,
2. Nimmt man einfach nen Brenner und macht einen Ring warm.

Man braucht die Feder nicht mal ausbauen, es geht viel schneller und es klappert nicht. Ghetto-Tuning FTW!


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie man das macht aber du weist was ich meine


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2014)

Dann benutzt man einfach das beliebteste Werkzeug bei Pfuschern, die Flex


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2014)

So schwer ist das nicht ne Feder mitm Brenner warm zu machen. Ich meine es machen ausschließlich Leute, die nicht sehr viel Ahnung von Autos haben.  Jeder, der schonmal ein wenig Unkraut auf dem Hof mit einem Brenner weggemacht hat sollte das auch hinbekommen. Da sparrt man dicke Kohle und kann sich dafür überall Riffelblechstreifen drankleben und Unterboden-neons installieren.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf Sound? Nur weil der jetzt 4 Rohre hat klingt er auch nicht besser.
> 4 Zylinder klingen im allgemeinen ziemlich mies.



Finde ich jetzt bei meinem Auto garnicht. Und das sogar trotz nur einem Endrohr ;0) Von außen klingt er schön bassig warm und rauchig. Wenn man das ESP auf Sport schaltet, knallt er ziemlich ordentlich beim Gaswegnehmen. Im Innern klingt er wie Darth Vader auf Asthma.  Böse und dunkel. Innen und außen aber nie zu aufdringlich laut. Einfach perfekt.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Januar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/news/spyshots-audi-a7-facelift-71718-7.jpg?1385383934
> 
> Haben sie doch glatt aus dem Parkhaus ins Werk fotografiert


 
Ja sieh mal einer an, da issa ja!  Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob die Endrohre nen besonderes "S-Tdi" Modell kennzeichnen oder einfach nur Teil des Facelifts sind.



> Muss aber nichts heißen der S1 Erlkönig hat auch 4 Endrohre, welche er in Serie aber sicher nicht bekommen wird.



Der wird mit ziemlicher sicherheit 4-Endrohre haben da der, soweit ich mich recht entsinne, auch den aktuellen GTI-Motor bekommt und außerdem die 1.4 tfsi' s schon 2 Endrohre haben. 

Ich finds schade, diese 2 kleinen Endröhrchen beim RS3 waren einfach Understatement pur, ein wunderschönes Fahrzeug in meinen Augen. Wenn man hinten zusätzlich keinerlei Schriftzüge hat und dann an so manch einem starken Sportler vorbeifährt sind unglaubwürdige Blicke vorprogrammiert


----------



## ich558 (15. Januar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Der Golf 7 R hat ebenso wie der S3 in Serie eine AGA mit 4 Endrohren - das ist doch schon fest.   (Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich es auch mehr als Lächerlich finde). Der S1 könnten da aber tatsächlich echt noch einen drauf setzen.  http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/images/news/spyshots-audi-a7-facelift-71718-7.jpg?1385383934  Haben sie doch glatt aus dem Parkhaus ins Werk fotografiert



Weil der S1 dann "kräftiger" aussehen würde als der Quattro A1 und 4 Endrohre selbst Designtechnisch beschissen aussehen. 
BTW ich finde den Sound von 4 Zylindern im S3 oder TTS schon ziemlich geil


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt bei meinem Auto garnicht. Und das sogar trotz nur einem Endrohr ;0) Von außen klingt er schön bassig warm und rauchig. Wenn man das ESP auf Sport schaltet, knallt er ziemlich ordentlich beim Gaswegnehmen. Im Innern klingt er wie Darth Vader auf Asthma.  Böse und dunkel. Innen und außen aber nie zu aufdringlich laut. Einfach perfekt.


 
Gut, geschmackssache. Ich finde den Klang des RS absolut grausig, extrem Synthetisch und langweilig.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Laufkultur/Leistungsentfaltung finde ich bei den Motoren Grütze. Die Motoren wirken insgesamt irgendwie sehr träge und klingen für mich auch immer gequält. Dann lieber einen drehfreudigen 4 Zylinder wie im G7 GTI.
> 
> Edit: Heute auch noch satte 110 für's Eintragen der Winterräder geblecht :-/



Muss man Winterräder eintragen?


----------



## Joselman (15. Januar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Muss man Winterräder eintragen?


 
Nur wenn die Reifen eine andere Größe haben und diese noch nicht eingetragen ist.

Bei manchen Autos sind bereits ab Werk mehrere Größen im Schein eingetragen. 

Ich hab z.B. nur 225/45/18 vorne und 245/45/18 hinten eingetragen aber fahre auch Winter die gleiche Größe und muss deshalb nix eintragen.


----------



## 1821984 (15. Januar 2014)

Man muss alles eintragen was nicht Serie ist und keine ABE hat. Ob das nun Winterräder auf nicht Serienmäßigen Felgen sind oder sonst was. Ob das dann gleich mit 110€ besonders günstig ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Januar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Muss man Winterräder eintragen?


 
Sie müssen vom TÜV abgenommen werden.  Wenn sie auf die Standards deines Autos passen, müssen sie nicht eingetragen werden.

Die meisten vernünftigen Reifen sind aber bereits "allgemein" zugelassen, wenn sie also auf dein Auto passen, ist alles gut.


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gut, geschmackssache. Ich finde den Klang des RS absolut grausig, extrem Synthetisch und langweilig.



Das kommt davon, wennan den Sound der Autos nur von YouTube kennt...


----------



## Joselman (15. Januar 2014)

Ich sag mal auch da ist wieder Hubraum durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich sag mal auch da ist wieder Hubraum durch nichts zu ersetzen.


 
Doch Turbo und noch mehr Turbo etc etc. 

Wie sehr das gutgeht mit dem ewigen Downsizen werden wir noch sehen.

Was waren jetzt nochmal die enormen Vorteile fuer die immer kleiner werdenden Motoren die Zwangsbeatmet werden?


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Doch Turbo und noch mehr Turbo etc etc.
> 
> Wie sehr das gutgeht mit dem ewigen Downsizen werden wir noch sehen.
> 
> Was waren jetzt nochmal die enormen Vorteile fuer die immer kleiner werdenden Motoren die Zwangsbeatmet werden?


 
Ist besser für den Hersteller  und es gibt interessante Konzepte 

Es gibt auch das Gegenteil vom Down sizing


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich sag mal auch da ist wieder Hubraum durch nichts zu ersetzen.


 
Doch Drehzahl und oder Turbo. Hubraum alleine bringt dir gar nichts, sonst würden wir alle LKW´s fahren  
Das Auto von meinem Vater hat 5.7L Hubraum und einen fetten V8, trotzdem kann die Karre nix ausser gut klingen. Ähnlich ist es bei dem V6 meiner Mutter oder dem V6 meiner Verlobten, die Kisten klingen alle nicht schlecht... sind aber zu Leistungsschwach um eine Wurst vom Tellerrand zu ziehen. Da fahre ich lieber meine "schlecht" klingenden R4 mit mehr Leistung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Doch Turbo und noch mehr Turbo etc etc.


TURBINA!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gdFYcHEl9SQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zu geil die Typen. Hab das Video schon min. 10 mal gesehen...


...noch was für Turbo Liebhaber




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLBVrM0wJvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


externes Wastegate mit dump pipe einfach nach unten raus. Solche wunderbaren blauen Flammen! Sowas müsste straßenzugelassen sein!


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wennan den Sound der Autos nur von YouTube kennt...


 
Dringesessen bin ich noch nicht aber hier fährt jeden Tag so ein ober cooler mit seinem RS um 13:50 durch 
(ohne Scheiß, nach dem kannste deine Uhr stellen.). Das Stück Straße ist sehr frei und geht leicht bergauf so dass hier die meisten 
(er vermutlich auch) mit vollgas hochfahren. Ich mag den Klang einfach nicht.

Die Diskussion mit Youtube hatten wir ja schonmal, bin immernoch der Meinung das man den Sound sofern er gut aufgenommen wurde 
und man ihn nicht auf Logimüll tröten wiedergibt ziemlich realitätsnah hinbekommt.


----------



## Joselman (15. Januar 2014)

LKW's haben eigentlich Turbos aber egal.

Ist halt Geschmackssache. Stand halt sicher auch kaum einer bisher neben einer 7,2l Coronet. Sowas kennt hier doch keiner und mit Youtube brauch mir keiner kommen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> LKW's haben eigentlich Turbos aber egal.


 
Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet? Eher nicht...


----------



## Birnenmann (16. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Unfallschäden sind für einen nicht Kfz-ler schwer zu erkennen, das gebe ich zu. Aber wenn man vom Händler das Auto hat und es wurde ohne Unfallschaden auf dem Vertrag beschrieben, kann man das Auto einfach wieder zurückgeben und den ganzen Kaufpreis zurückbekommen. Das ist vor Gericht auch ne ganz klare Sache. Außerdem hat man immer min. 1 Jahr Garantie auf Gebrauchtfahrzeuge egal wie alt und welche Laufleistung. Vorraussetzung dafür ist, dass man als Privatmann von einem Händler kauft.
> Im Kundenauftrag zu verkaufen ist natürlich was anderes. Da kann man ja vorher anrufen und das nachfragen.
> Außerdem kauft man *niemals* bei Ali Auto Import.


 Der Kundenaautragsverkauf war sogar ein Händler mit Szuzuki-Vertragswerkstatt.

Bezüglich Unfallautos zurückgeben. ******* ist halt, wenn man es nicht merkt und dann trotzdem den Preis für ein jungfräuliches Auto gezahlt hat. 
Bei einem waren aber die Spaltmaße sowas von unterschiedlich, dass es selbst uns aufgefallen ist und dann war im Kofferaum unter der Ablage eine Strebe ganz komisch und lieblos reingeschweißt, wo man den direkten Vergleich zu nem Neuwagen hatte. Verkäufer zu den Spaltmaßen (Suzuki-Händler mit Mazda-Vertagswerkstatt), tja sind halt Asiaten und zu der komischen Strebe im Kofferaumboden, sagte er, das wisse er nicht, da müssten wwir mal nächste Woche fragen, wenn sein Kollege wieder da ist, aber wenn imn Angebot unfallfrei steht, dann sei das auch so. Lustig, dass er seine eigene Ware (hat ja als Kerngeschäft "asiatische" Neuwagen, eben Suzuki und Mazda) schlecht redet, dabei sind selbst bei Suzuki keine Spaltmaße so, dass auf einer Seite nur ein papier dazwischen pasts und auf dr anderen nen kleiner Finger.

Ja, Ali-Import ist klar, genauso wenn der Preis zu gut um wahr zu sein ist.


----------



## McZonk (16. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weil der S1 dann "kräftiger" aussehen würde als der Quattro A1 und 4 Endrohre selbst Designtechnisch beschissen aussehen.



Absurdes Argument... Ein RS Q3 hat ein Endrohr, ein S3 derer 4.


----------



## seventyseven (16. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *TUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRBBBIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAA!  !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdFYcHEl9SQ
> Zu geil die Typen. Hab das Video schon min. 10 mal gesehen...
> 
> ...


 

Dann lieber so  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUggWF40JiM


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dringesessen bin ich noch nicht aber hier fährt jeden Tag so ein ober cooler mit seinem RS um 13:50 durch
> (ohne Scheiß, nach dem kannste deine Uhr stellen.). Das Stück Straße ist sehr frei und geht leicht bergauf so dass hier die meisten
> (er vermutlich auch) mit vollgas hochfahren. Ich mag den Klang einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Na sicher ;o)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Muss man Winterräder eintragen?


 
Ja, weil ich im Winter Felgen vom Z4 E85 fahre. Da gibt es (natürlich) kein Gutachten für den 1er.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dringesessen bin ich noch nicht aber hier fährt jeden Tag so ein ober cooler mit seinem RS um 13:50 durch
> (ohne Scheiß, nach dem kannste deine Uhr stellen.). Das Stück Straße ist sehr frei und geht leicht bergauf so dass hier die meisten
> (er vermutlich auch) mit vollgas hochfahren. Ich mag den Klang einfach nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Und wieso wertest du den Herrn RS-Fahrer mit "obercooler" ab? Weil er Gas gibt an einer Stelle wo nach deiner Aussage so gut wie jeder Gas gibt


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf Sound? Nur weil der jetzt 4 Rohre hat klingt er auch nicht besser.
> 4 Zylinder klingen im allgemeinen ziemlich mies.


 Krasse Lüge. Ich meine nen 3 Liter 4 Zylinder klingt auch angenhemer als nen 1.2 Liter Motor.


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2014)

Weil ich ihn oberflächlich kenne und der immer irgendwie einen auf dicke Hose machen muss.

@marvin: Da hast du recht aber was sagt uns das jetzt?


----------



## ich558 (16. Januar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Absurdes Argument... Ein RS Q3 hat ein Endrohr, ein S3 derer 4.



Der Q3RS hat auch keinen sportlichen Gegenspieler in Form eines Q3S oder einer Specialversion. Und der hat S3 erstmalig 4 Rohre die auch zu den 300Ps passen.    Mit 4 wär die Spalte zwischen S1 und Quattro einfach zu klein mMn.


----------



## McZonk (16. Januar 2014)

Der A1 Quattro ist aber wohl alles andere als ein vergleichbares Serienfahrzeug zum S1. Wohl eher ein Versuch in Form einer limitierten Kleinstserie, die sich nicht zwangsweise in ein bestehendes Produktportfolio integriert.   Da sehe ich noch eher eine Verbindung aller S-Modelle (übrigens aktuell alle mit 4 Endrohren  ) respektive der RS-Modelle. Naja, warten wir mal den März ab.


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> @marvin: Da hast du recht aber was sagt uns das jetzt?


 
Sagt uns, dass nicht jeder 4 Zylinder sch**e klingt


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der A1 Quattro ist aber wohl alles andere als ein vergleichbares Serienfahrzeug zum S1. Wohl eher ein Versuch in Form einer limitierten Kleinstserie, die sich nicht zwangsweise in ein bestehendes Produktportfolio integriert.   Da sehe ich noch eher eine Verbindung aller S-Modelle (übrigens aktuell alle mit 4 Endrohren  ) respektive der RS-Modelle. Naja, warten wir mal den März ab.


 Wenn du gerne nen Auto mit 4 Endrohren suchst, Corvette Stingray


----------



## McZonk (16. Januar 2014)

Nicht falsch verstehen: ich muss bei Golf 7 R und S3 schon fast lachen. Mal sehen wann es dann den ersten kompaktwagen mit 6 Endrohren gibt um sich wieder zu differenzieren


----------



## ich558 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja eben erst mal abwarten  Am Anfang dachte ich auch der S3 mit 4 Endrohren ist übertrieben aber jetzt find ich das eigentlich ganz stylisch passt auch zur Leistung. Nur ein A1 mit 4en ist too much zumindest sieht er damit auf den Erlkönig Fotos bescheuert aus. RS Modelle mit 2 fetten ovalen sind aber rattenscharf


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Sagt uns, dass nicht jeder 4 Zylinder sch**e klingt


 
Du sagtest ein 3 Liter klingt besser. Das stimmt zwar aber ich mag den Klang halt immer noch nicht.
Ist ja aber alles meine eigene Meinung, die muss euch ja nicht gefallen.


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du sagtest ein 3 Liter klingt besser. Das stimmt zwar aber ich mag den Klang halt immer noch nicht.
> Ist ja aber alles meine eigene Meinung, die muss euch ja nicht gefallen.


 JA ist geschmackssache.
Ein V8 respektive W12 oder V16 klingt schon nen bisschen anders und bestimmt auch besser 
Stell dir den Golf GTI vor, der klingt auch anders und besser als nen Fabia, das meinte ich damit xD
Nicht gleich aggressiv werden


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen: ich muss bei Golf 7 R und S3 schon fast lachen. Mal sehen wann es dann den ersten kompaktwagen mit 6 Endrohren gibt um sich wieder zu differenzieren


 
Irgendwie ein Schwachsinnstrend wie ich finde.
Früher hatte man ein Endrohr und sportliche Fahrzeuge dann zwei.
Dann kam das mit dem Endrohr links und recht.
Und jetzt sind es zwei links und zwei rechts.

Es gab sogar mal eine Zeit in der die Endrohre nicht zu sehen waren. 

Mein Auto hat ein kleines, bescheidendes Endrohr das nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> JA ist geschmackssache.
> Ein V8 respektive W12 oder V16 klingt schon nen bisschen anders und bestimmt auch besser
> Stell dir den Golf GTI vor, der klingt auch anders und besser als nen Fabia, das meinte ich damit xD
> Nicht gleich aggressiv werden


 
Nene bin nicht aggressiv 
Ich mag den Klang von 6 Zylindern am liebsten. Ob Boxer, Reihe, V oder VR ist egal - alles geil.
Bei den 4 Zylindern gefällt mir eig von den aktuellen Autos der GTI am besten weil der so n bisschen schreit.
Bei den älteren eigentlich die SR20 Motoren. Aber wirklich geil finde ich das alles nicht.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen: ich muss bei Golf 7 R und S3 schon fast lachen. Mal sehen wann es dann den ersten kompaktwagen mit 6 Endrohren gibt um sich wieder zu differenzieren



Vier Endrohre mag ja Geschmackssache sein, aber die Dinger am Golf sehen aus wie aus dem Teileregal von ATU. 






Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwie ein Schwachsinnstrend wie ich finde.
> Früher hatte man ein Endrohr und sportliche Fahrzeuge dann zwei.
> Dann kam das mit dem Endrohr links und recht.
> Und jetzt sind es zwei links und zwei rechts.
> ...



Mein Auto hat immer noch nur ein Endrohr. Mein erster Clio Sport hatte den Auspuff ab Werk hinter dem Stoßfänger versteckt. Abgewinkelt nach unten. War kein Auspuff zu sehen. Understatement pur. 

Über die meisten Auspuffs kannan heute aber echt nur lachen. 4 Endrohre, aber die rechten Endrohre glänzen wie neu, nur die linken sind geschwärzt. Rechts also ein Blender. Citroën oder Peugeot hat mittlerweile ein Model, wo die sichtbaren Endrohre reine Attrappen sind. Das Abgas wird unterm Auto mit nem separaten Rohr entsorgt. Oder der mächtige Cheyenne dem man von hinten an der Ampel in den Auspuff schauen kann. Mördergroße Auspuffblenden, die von Miniauspuffröhrchen gefüttert werden. Einfach lächerlich.


----------



## winner961 (16. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vier Endrohre mag ja Geschmackssache sein, aber die Dinger am Golf sehen aus wie aus dem Teileregal von ATU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das am Chayenne ist aber von Porsce gewollt damit man eine andere Abgasanlage an die S Turbo Modelle anbringen kann ohne die Blenden zu ändern.


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nene bin nicht aggressiv
> Ich mag den Klang von 6 Zylindern am liebsten.


Na dann 

Lass mich raten, der gute BMW 6 Zylinder aus dem 5er


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Na dann
> 
> Lass mich raten, der gute BMW 6 Zylinder aus dem 5er


 
Ist mit dabei. Neben RB25 und Konsorten


----------



## Murdoch (16. Januar 2014)

6 Zylinder sind so mit die schlechtesten motoren die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. 

Klang Grütze. 

Drehmoment Grütze. 

Power Grütze 

Verbrauch auch Grütze. 

Also da fahre ich lieber n aufgeladenen 4 oder 8 Zylinder. 

Eben alles geschmacksache.


----------



## ich558 (16. Januar 2014)

Versteh gar nicht wie man das pauschal so sagen kann.


----------



## Joselman (16. Januar 2014)

Ich auch nicht. Habe auch noch nie gehört das sich ein Porsche wie Grütze anhört und keine Power hat aber gut. Immer wieder mal was neues


----------



## Murdoch (16. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Versteh gar nicht wie man das pauschal so sagen kann.


 
Ich auch nicht. 

@ porsche Sound. 
Also wer porsche Sound wirklich und wahrhaftig nur wegen dem Klang gut findet, der hat nen merkwürdigen Geschmack. 

Kumpel hat mal raus gehauen... Oh da is jemand der auspuff abgefallen... Ups ne.. Ist ja n neuer turbo. 

Wenn du mal n 63er amg gehört gefahren bist redest du evtl auch anders.


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Habe auch noch nie gehört das sich ein Porsche wie Grütze anhört und keine Power hat aber gut. Immer wieder mal was neues


 Stimmt. Oder nen Camaro oder Dodge Challenger


----------



## winner961 (16. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.
> 
> @ porsche Sound.
> Also wer porsche Sound wirklich und wahrhaftig nur wegen dem Klang gut findet, der hat nen merkwürdigen Geschmack.
> ...


 
Will ich auch gar nicht bestreitend da mir der Sound vom 63 oder vom 65 viel besser gefällt im vergleich  bin beides schon gefahren oder mit gefahren


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2014)

Ham wir hier jetzt plötzlich nurnoch V8 Junkies?


----------



## Murdoch (16. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Stimmt. Oder nen Camaro oder Dodge Challenger


 
Na richtige Männer fahren nen camaro aber nicht mit 6 Pötten. Die Draufgänger haben mindestens 8 Zylinder wenn nicht noch mit verdichter ruf jeschnallt.


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Na richtige Männer fahren nen camaro aber nicht mit 6 Pötten. Die Draufgänger haben mindestens 8 Zylinder wenn nicht noch mit verdichter ruf jeschnallt.


 Echte Männer fahren nen Lambo Aventador oder nen Bugatti Veryron Sport mit sneeken 16^^


----------



## Murdoch (16. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Echte Männer fahren nen Lambo Aventador oder nen Bugatti Veryron Sport mit sneeken 16^^


 
Mit flipflops und bio Gas antrieb.


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2014)

Richtige Männer fahren das was ihnen gefällt und geben nen Scheiß drauf was andere darüber denken.


----------



## Murdoch (16. Januar 2014)

Nä, richtige Männer fahren das was ich ihnen sage.... Ähhh ich meine das Internet.


----------



## winner961 (16. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Nä, richtige Männer fahren das was ich ihnen sage.... Ähhh ich meine das Internet.


 
Murdoch ist allwissend  
Ich bin der Meinung jeder darf das Auto fahren dass ihm gefällt


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ham wir hier jetzt plötzlich nurnoch V8 Junkies?




Noe!
Ich hab n 2,0 4 Zylinder Diesel 

Wobei mein Audi Cabrio damals mochte ich ungemein, ueberhaupt den 5Zylinder 


Wenn ich mir ueber Geld keine Gedanken machen muesste wuerd ich auch wahrscheinlich ab 8 Poetten aufwaerts fahren.
Oder vielleicht gar keinen Pott und dafuer unheimlich starke EMotoren, wer weis.
Aber in der Lage bin ich leider nicht


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

Ich fand dem Klang vom 3,5 Liter V6 im Vel Satis meiner Eltern immer sehr schön. Schmelzig, rauchig und samtig.  Ansonsten kann ich nicht mit 6 Zylindern dienen. Ich glaube, wir hatten in den 90er mal einen Jeep Cherokee limited. Der hatte, glaub ich, auch nen 6-Zylinder. Ist aber schon zu lange her.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Januar 2014)

Mag ja viel vom Geschmack abhängig sein aber mir kann niemand erzählen das ein Fahrzeug ala GT3 RS nen scheiss Sound hat. Die mögen im unteren Drehzahlbereich zurückhaltend und etwas "blechig" klingen, aber sobald die Teile auf Touren kommen ist das ein einziges Orchester, bei den Saugern deutlich geiler als bei den Turbos aber die sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> 6 Zylinder sind so mit die schlechtesten motoren die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.
> 
> Klang Grütze.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal eine Aussage
Über den Klang kann man streiten, manche mögen den 6 Zylinder Klang eben nicht, kann ich teilweise verstehen. Aber von schlechtem Drehmoment kann nicht die Rede sein. Schon mal einen Porsche gefahren, bzw. die 2,8l und 3l BMW Reihensechszylinder ? Die haben genug Drehmoment. 
Woher nimmst du die Aussage _"Power Grütze"_ ? Vielleicht mal große 6 Zylinder fahren und nicht nur welche mit 2l Hubraum oder Motoren, die kurz vor'm Verrecken sind 
Deine Aussage zum Verbrauch ist auch komplett daneben, da viel zu allgemein. Ich kann nur von unserem Z4 und von dem Porsche 987, und die kann man, bei spritsparender farweise mit ca. 7-8l fahren. Das schaffen nur wenige 4 Zyl. Turbos in der Leistungsklasse, geschweige denn ein 8 Zylinder.

P.S. Von den 6 Zylinder Turbos fange ich mal lieber nicht an.


----------



## Joselman (16. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich fand dem Klang vom 3,5 Liter V6 im Vel Satis meiner Eltern immer sehr schön. Schmelzig, rauchig und samtig.  Ansonsten kann ich nicht mit 6 Zylindern dienen. Ich glaube, wir hatten in den 90er mal einen Jeep Cherokee limited. Der hatte, glaub ich, auch nen 6-Zylinder. Ist aber schon zu lange her.


 
Das ist der Motor vom Nissan 350Z. Ein VQ35-DE mit dem Unterschied, dass er auf Drehmoment ausgelegt ist und nicht die 280-301PS leistet vom Z.

I liebe den Sound.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die Aussage _"Power Grütze"_ ? Vielleicht mal große 6 Zylinder fahren und nicht nur welche mit 2l Hubraum oder Motoren, die kurz vor'm Verrecken sind
> Deine Aussage zum Verbrauch ist auch komplett daneben, da viel zu allgemein. Ich kann nur von unserem Z4 und von dem Porsche 987, und die kann man, bei spritsparender farweise mit ca. 7-8l fahren. Das schaffen nur wenige 4 Zyl. Turbos in der Leistungsklasse, geschweige denn ein 8 Zylinder.


 
Apropos Spritsparen. Ich bin aktuell bei 9,9 Liter auf 100 Kilometer. Und das bei 95% Stadtverkehr und 5% Autobahn und Schnellstraße. Ist mal eine Ansage. Meinen Clio mit 201 PS hab ich z.B. nie unter 11 Liter bekommen. Diese Woche hab ich auch rausgefunden, wie man die Klimaanlage kompletto abschalten kann. Bis jetzt ist die immer mitgelaufen und ich dachte, sie ist aus. Da ist bestimmt noch was drinne, an Sparpotential. Im Winter brauch ich die Klima eh nicht.




Joselman schrieb:


> Das ist der Motor vom Nissan 350Z. Ein VQ35-DE mit dem Unterschied, dass er auf Drehmoment ausgelegt ist und nicht die 280-301PS leistet vom Z.
> 
> I liebe den Sound.



Das kann sein. Der Motor fuhr sich jedenfalls sehr gut. Aber keine Ahnung, was der im Vel Satis für ne Leistung hatte. Der Sound war aber echt gelungen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. Januar 2014)

Normalerweise belustigen mich ja solche Debatten über den besten Klang.
Ich sitze in meinem Auto und will im Alltag meine Ruhe da drin haben und noch in der Lage sein,
wichtige Umgebungsgeräusche (Hupen, Martinshorn etc) wahr zu nehmen.
Was andere vom Klang meines vorbei fahrenden Autos halten, ist mir völlig egal.

Wenn aber jemand pauschal zum Sechszylinder sagt, Drehmoment, Power und Verbrauch wären Grütze,
dann frage ich mich, ob derjenige schon mal z.B. in einem aktuellen 3.0 TDI (egal welcher Marke)
gesessen hat.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass derjenige von seinen Eltern so verwöhnt wurde, dass ein akzeptables
Auto erst bei 100.000 € anfängt.


----------



## Murdoch (16. Januar 2014)

Schade, hätte gedacht dass mehr Leute einsteigen. 

Ich Kugel mich trotzdem. 

Mal im ernst, wer wäre ich wenn ich bestimmen würde was anderen Leuten zu gefallen hat. 

@ uwe
Es soll auch erfolgreiche Menschen geben die sich einfach mal nen v12 biturbo kaufen und keine Sponsoren brauchen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. Januar 2014)

@Murdoch
Stimmt.

Ich habe deinen ersten Satz überlesen. Da ich nicht weiß, was du für Autos fährst, wird deine Aussage natürlich subjektiv stimmen.
Also korrigiere ich mich dahingehend, dass diese Meinung sicher keine repräsentative Mehrheit finden wird.


----------



## SamsonRade (16. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin zufrieden mit dem Klang von meinem 130i mit performance auspuff


----------



## ich558 (16. Januar 2014)

Mehr gefällt sogar mein A1 TFSI Sound- hat was kerniges


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2014)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Also ich bin zufrieden mit dem Klang von meinem 130i mit performance auspuff


 

Kenne den Klang des PP ESDs von vielen 1er Ausfahrten. 
Wobei die 125i/35i noch rotziger klingen, dafür klingt der 30i etwas 'erwachsener'.


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2014)

Da bekomme ich doch ernsthaft heute das Auto vom Kunden hingestellt und soll das Steuergerät überprüfen...


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2014)

Je nachdem was ihr auf die Stunde nehmt kann das billiger kommen als eine Innenraum Reinigung


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2014)

Geht doch noch. Der Twingo meiner Frau sieht innen wesentlich schlimmer aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Wenn du mal n 63er amg gehört gefahren bist redest du evtl auch anders.


 Grade heute wieder gefahren aber diesem V8 geblubber kann ich nix abgewinnen.


Bester Klang ist für mich in dieser Reihenfolge:
Audi 5 Zyl. - besser geht nicht
4 Zyl. Turbo mit externem Wastegate und Antilag. Kein Auspuff, nur ein Rohr nach hinten. -richtig laut *bang bang bang*
BMW 6 Zyl. Sauger wenn er von vorne kommt und durchbeschleunigt. - Dieses Ansauggeräuch ist total geil.
Porsche 6 Zyl. Boxer mit/ohne Turbo - Klingt kernig
BMW V10 - Wenn der richtig Drehzahl bekommt echt gut der Klang
Vtec Motoren - brrrrrrrrrrrBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO vtec just kicked in yo!
Deutsche V8 Motoren - brabbelt so nen bischen vor sich hin
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
Ammi V8 - klingt wie ne riesen Blechwanne mit Böllerteppich mit Zündproblemen.




Riverna schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich doch ernsthaft heute das Auto vom  Kunden hingestellt und soll das Steuergerät überprüfen...


 Och das geht doch noch.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich doch ernsthaft heute das Auto vom Kunden hingestellt und soll das Steuergerät überprüfen...


 
Sieht aus wie der Golf von nem Kumpel . Was sag ich immer: "Lass mich fahren, ich will mich nicht mit den Füßen durch den Verwesungsgeruch wühlen..."


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mich schämen mein Auto so zu einer Werkstatt zu stellen... wie es bei solchen Leuten wohl zuhause aussehen mag?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde mich schämen mein Auto so zu einer Werkstatt zu stellen... wie es bei solchen Leuten wohl zuhause aussehen mag?


 Genauso. Bei Daimler ist das üblich das man alles im Auto lässt. Nicht selten ist der Kofferraum bis oben beladen.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Erinnert sich jemand an die Grip-Folge in Dubai?  Was man da so im Auto lässt? 
Abu-Dhabi-Challenge Teil 1/2 - GRIP - Folge 200 - RTL2 - YouTube

Ab 5:50


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Bei Grip bekomme ich Kopfweh, deshalb: Nein.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei Grip bekomme ich Kopfweh, deshalb: Nein.



Warum?   man sieht ein paar hübsche autos,  und manche finden den Moderator auch lustig


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Weil dieser Malmedie so unglaublich viel Sch... labert das es echt nicht auszuhalten ist.
Und wenn ich erst dem Det seine Visage sehe und mkr seine Sprüche auf dem Niveau von.....(keine Ahnung, kenne nix was so dämlich ist wie der) anhören muss vergeht mir echt die Lust am Leben aber das hatten wir hier schon mal die Diskussion.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Letzterem stimme ich zu, der Kerl ist echt abartig    Deshalb gibts ja Youtube, da bekommst du die Folgen in kleinen Portionen und kannst sie aussortieren    Und dann sind da manche sehr lustige Dinge bei 

Allerdings geht nichts über Top Gear,  die einzige Serie die ich mir wirklich regelmäßig angucken würde.  Und der klassisch britische Akzent ist balsam für die Ohren, bei dem ganzen Ami-Slang den mal im Internet hat ...


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2014)

Wat? S geht um Sound? Geht nix über nen schönen Boxer! Am besten nen Impreza mit der STI Genome abgasanlage. Untenrum leise und zurückhaltend wie OEM, aber wenn du über 4.000 Touren kommst wird's richtig böse!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei Grip bekomme ich Kopfweh, deshalb: Nein.


 
+1
Da wird mittlerweile nur noch Schrott gesendet und alle die Moderatoren und Tester sind auch Mist. 
Die werfen nur mit Daten um sich, kichern blöd rum, haben wenig bis keine Ahnung und reden viel Mist.
Aber was will man erwarten, läuft ja schließlich auf RTL2. Volksverdummung FTW 
Ich gucke nur noch die Tests von Chris Harris, Tim Schrick, Patrick Simon, etc. 
Eben die, die auch Ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## winner961 (17. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> +1
> Da wird mittlerweile nur noch Schrott gesendet und alle die Moderatoren und Tester sind auch Mist.
> Die werfen nur mit Daten um sich, kichern blöd rum, haben wenig bis keine Ahnung und reden viel Mist.
> Aber was will man erwarten, läuft ja schließlich auf RTL2. Volksverdummung FTW
> ...


 
So wie letze Woche mal wieder eingeschaltet Vergleichstest Audi A1 und Fiat 500 das war schon so einen Müll was die da erzählt haben da kam einem das :kotz;


----------



## Zoon (17. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Citroën oder Peugeot hat mittlerweile ein  Model, wo die sichtbaren Endrohre reine Attrappen sind. Das Abgas wird  unterm Auto mit nem separaten Rohr entsorgt. Oder der mächtige Cheyenne  dem man von hinten an der Ampel in den Auspuff schauen kann. Mördergroße  Auspuffblenden, die von Miniauspuffröhrchen gefüttert werden. Einfach  lächerlich.



Selbst bei vielen neuen BMWs ist das so,  neuer 5er oder 7er - selber genau hingeschaut, dicke Atrappe und ein  kleine Mimimiröhrchen drin. Alpina hat auch mal versucht sowas  abzuziehen beim B3 auf Basis des E90 nur 2 von den 4 Rohren waren echt,  die Sportauto hats aufgedeckt, gab von den Fans gehörig auf den Deckel -  seit dem B3 F30 sind wieder alle 4 Rohre echt 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das  kann sein. Der Motor fuhr sich jedenfalls sehr gut. Aber keine Ahnung,  was der im Vel Satis für ne Leistung hatte. Der Sound war aber echt  gelungen.



War der Motor von Nissan, eben nur gedrosselt  glaube 240 PS in Vel Satis oder Avantime. Irgend nen Renault - Nissan  Tuner (kann ja nur Elia gewesen sein) bot auch nen "Umbau" auf die 280  PS an


----------



## Beam39 (17. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> +1
> Da wird mittlerweile nur noch Schrott gesendet und alle die Moderatoren und Tester sind auch Mist.
> Die werfen nur mit Daten um sich, kichern blöd rum, haben wenig bis keine Ahnung und reden viel Mist.
> Aber was will man erwarten, läuft ja schließlich auf RTL2. Volksverdummung FTW
> ...


 
Tim Schrick Die geilste Folge war ja wo er paar amis Testet u.A. auch ne Viper SRT-10. Wie ihm da der Arsch auf Grundeis geht, mit dem Auto im Grenzbereich, ist einfach nur genial  Aber er schafft es halt dem Zuschauer zu vermitteln wie sich ein Fahrzeug anfühlt. Bei Malmedie ist alles was nicht so schön quer geht ********


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Tim Schrick ist wirklich extrem gut.  Ich kenne ihn seit den 2 1/2 Staffeln in denen er sich den Aston Martin umgebaut hat,  und danach kann man ihn nur mögen


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2014)

Die in der Staffel mochten ihn aber irgendwann nicht mehr. Spätestens als er sie beim 24-Stunden Rennen hat sitzen lassen...


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Ich habe D Motor damals extrem gefeiert. Schade das es das nicht mehr gibt.
Von da her kannte ich dann auch Tim Schrick. Team Schrick war dann auch sehr cool aber nur die erste Staffel. Die zweite war dann recht langweilig.

Mein alltime Favorite ist aber Jean Pierre. Der hat Ahnung, kann sehr gut erklären, ist lustig und hat nen guten Autogeschmack.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, der ist ganz witzig   Sein Co-Moderator ist dagegen ziemlich ätzend (auch wenn scheinbar etwas Ahnung hat).  Witziger wirds nur, wenn der mit Schrick zusammen moderiert, weil man bei Tim die ganze Zeit das Gefühl hat dass er möglichst nur weg will


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Och Sidney ist cool. Er ist halt eher der Designtyp und macht in seiner Firma ja auch glaub nicht mehr als Chiptuning.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich finde deren Preisverhandlungen immer sehr witzig    Ich könnte bei sonem Käufer nicht Ernst bleiben, ich würde mich todlachen


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Stimmt  Die Folge in der der Chrysler Crossfire gekauft wird ist genial.
Wie die mit dem reden


----------



## Zoon (17. Januar 2014)

Die "Verkaufsverhandlungen" sind ja letztendlich auch grob gescripted - aber wenn halt so Typen wie eben dieser Crossfire Händler aber schön mitmachen kommt das auch gut rüber. Aber am besten fand ich auch den Verkäufer bei der Folge von den Mercedes Dioesle Oldtimer


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Das gefällt mir aber echt gut das die Serie nicht oder nur sehr wenig gescripted ist.
Wenn ich da an den Checker denke...ohje


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir aber echt gut das die Serie nicht oder nur sehr wenig gescripted ist. Wenn ich da an den Checker denke...ohje


   Oh ja der Checker   Den mag ich irgendwie garnicht, wirkt mir alles viel zu stark gekünstelt..


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Ich fand ihn immer cool. Der ist auch in echt total symphatisch.
Ob er jetzt aber wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hat kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Aber am besten fand ich auch den Verkäufer bei der Folge von den Mercedes Dioesle Oldtimer


 
Du meinst den blauen 180er Ponton ?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du meinst den blauen 180er Ponton ?


Hieß er nicht Proton?  
Ja die Folge ist gut.


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2014)

Protonen gibts auffer Enterprise


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Protonen gibts auffer Enterprise



Ich glaube, du meinst Photonen... 

http://de.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Photonentorpedo


----------



## watercooled (18. Januar 2014)

Das war jetzt nur so n Spruch


----------



## Birnenmann (18. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mein alltime Favorite ist aber Jean Pierre. Der hat Ahnung, kann sehr gut erklären, ist lustig und hat nen guten Autogeschmack.


 Ich find beide symphatisch. Ich mag aber auch eh gern die Dortmunder-Art an sich. Auch, wenn aus NRW gefühlt 70% der deutschen Unterhaltungsbranche herkommt, so , finde ich, stechen die trotzdem raus. (Komme selber nicht da her).

Der Checker wirkt immer wie jemand, der nur cool tut, es aber nicht ist. Passt einfach nicht zu ihm, bzw. manches klingt auch bemüht, mag ja sein, dass er das so sagt, was er sagt, aber es klingt seltsam.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2014)

Gestern war es soweit. Endlich konnte wir meinen neuen A5 abholen.
Also die Werksabholung in Ingolstadt kann ich nur empfehlen, tolles Essen, nette Geschenke für unseren Kleinen, gut gemachtes Museum und eine grandiose Werksführung. War echt top.
Der Höhepunkt war dann natürlich die Übergabe des neuen Wagens. Ich bin echt begeistert. Sieht super aus, fährt sich toll und macht wirklich Spaß.

Nachfolgend noch ein paar Bilder....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Januar 2014)

Hat nur nicht jeder die €uros für nen neuen Audi


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Januar 2014)

Schönes Auto, muss ich auch sagen ! Mir gefällt weiß auch immer besser...

Nächstes Mal bitte die Bilder in einer menschlichen Größe hochladen, nicht jeder hat eine 100 MBit/s-Leitung


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal bitte die Bilder in einer menschlichen Größe hochladen, nicht jeder hat eine 100 MBit/s-Leitung


 
Sorry, mein Fehler. Hab einfach gepostet ohne zu editieren.

Aber sieht doch lustig aus, dass schwarze Gölfchen von meiner Verlobten + das weiße Cabrio von mir. So was wie ein "invertierter" Partnerlook  .


----------



## winner961 (18. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler. Hab einfach gepostet ohne zu editieren.
> 
> Aber sieht doch lustig aus, dass schwarze Gölfchen von meiner Verlobten + das weiße Cabrio von mir. So was wie ein "invertierter" Partnerlook  .


 
Da fehlt dem Golf noch ein weißes Verdeck  sehr schick die werksführung ist wirklich toll


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

Schicker wagen, aber die Kennzeichen.....


----------



## watercooled (18. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht steht er auf Satan und so?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Schicker wagen, aber die Kennzeichen.....


 
Sind doch lustig und waren die einzigen Schnapszahlen die mit unser beider Monogrammen verfügbar waren  .


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2014)

Sehr schickes Cabrio. 
Leider außerhalb meiner Gehaltsklasse aber sehr schick.
Welchen Motor hast du denn drin?


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2014)

Warum hast du den A7 eigentlich für den A5 weggegeben?
Finde den jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas langweilig. der A6 daneben ist aber scharf


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal bitte die Bilder in einer menschlichen Größe hochladen, nicht jeder hat eine 100 MBit/s-Leitung


 Stimmt. Bitte nächstes mal unkomprimiert in RAW hochladen, sonst langweilt sich meine 150 MBit/s Leitung.

Cabrios sind nix für mich. Verwindet sich viel zu stark beim fahren... ...bis natürlich auf die paar Ausnahmen wie z.B. Lotus Elise. Außerdem ist man platt wie ne Flunder beim Überschlag, wenn man nen Cabrio ohne Käfig hat.


----------



## roadgecko (18. Januar 2014)

Ich find den weg zum A5 etwas komisch. Erst das Topmodell S5 -> A7 -> A5.

Wobei ich jetzt nicht die ganzen Beweggründe kenne. Ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Cabrios sind nix für mich. Verwindet sich viel zu stark beim fahren... ...bis natürlich auf die paar Ausnahmen wie z.B. Lotus Elise. Außerdem ist man platt wie ne Flunder beim Überschlag, wenn man nen Cabrio ohne Käfig hat.


 
Bei den neueren, sportlich ausgelegten Autos eher nicht. Beim z4 merke ich auch keine Verwindung über's Fahrverhalten und auch nicht an Knackgeräuschen. Auf der Strecke auch bei hoher Belastung noch messerscharf und sehr direkt.
Der hat am Unterboden/Motorraum auch viele Streben um ein eventuelles Verwinden zu unterbinden.
Positiver Nebeneffekt, der Schwerpunkt ist noch etwas niedriger als beim QP 

Edit ruft noch: Cabrios sind auch im Falle eines Überschlags sehr sicher


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei den neueren, sportlich ausgelegten Autos eher nicht. Beim z4 merke ich auch keine Verwindung über's Fahrverhalten und auch nicht an Knackgeräuschen. Auf der Strecke auch bei hoher Belastung noch messerscharf und sehr direkt.
> Der hat am Unterboden/Motorraum auch viele Streben um ein eventuelles Verwinden zu unterbinden.
> Positiver Nebeneffekt, der Schwerpunkt ist noch etwas niedriger als beim QP
> 
> Edit ruft noch: Cabrios sind auch im Falle eines Überschlags sehr sicher


 Naja selbst bei meinem A3 sehe ich die Türen deutlich in der Karosse arbeiten. Wenn man nen Cabrio hat dann ist das noch wesendlich extremer. Wenn sich ein "Ottonormalcabrio" nicht verwindet, ist man eindeutig zu langsam unterwegs. Anders ist das bei Autos wie einer Lotus Elise, die für schnelles fahren im offenen Zustand von Grund auf gebaut wurden. Da hat man sogar mehr Steifigkeit, als bei einem normalen Auto.

Bei einem Überschlag auf hartem Untergrund mag ein Cabrio ja vielleicht noch einigermaßen schützen aber auf losem Untergrund hat man keine Chance. Da geht der Scheibenrahmen einfach in den Boden und das wars dann. Und da Überschläge ja meist nicht auf der Fahrbahn passieren, sondern erst wenn man davon runter ist, sieht das nicht so prickelnd aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2014)

Der z4 (E85) verwindet sich wirklich so gut wie gar nicht, auch laut vielen Tests.
Und auf der Stecke bin ich alles andere als langsam unterwegs 
Mal schauen wie es diesen Sommer mit den Semis aussieht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Januar 2014)

Schon fürs Freie Fahren angemeldet?

Am 31.10. werde ich sehr warscheinlich wieder mit dabei sein. Für den Termin am 30.4. habe ich die Anmeldung total verschlafen. Vielleicht nehmen die ja wieder die Bikes raus wegen zu wenig Anmeldungen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2014)

Momentan noch nirgends, ich warte immer noch auf meine Mitgliederunterlagen vom DSK


----------



## watercooled (18. Januar 2014)

Deutscher Sportkupplungs Verband?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Januar 2014)

Deutscher Sportfahrer Kreis e.V. - DSK e.V.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Cabrios sind nix für mich. Verwindet sich viel zu stark beim fahren... ...bis natürlich auf die paar Ausnahmen wie z.B. Lotus Elise. Außerdem ist man platt wie ne Flunder beim Überschlag, wenn man nen Cabrio ohne Käfig hat.


 
Nicht Jeder faehrt auf der Rennstrecke mit seinem Auto.
Cabriofahrer sowieso eher selten.

Ich moechts nicht mehr missen offen fahren zu koennen.
Gestern Abend 7°, Dach auf gemacht und abseits von Autobahn mit kleinem Heimweg nach Hause gefahren.

Du bewegst dein Auto lieber immer am Limit, das brauch ich eher weniger.

Bisschen Vertrauen habe ich in meinen C70, ich glaub nicht das ich damit viel unsicherer als in einem anderen geschlossenen Wagen unterwegs bin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich find den weg zum A5 etwas komisch. Erst das Topmodell S5 -> A7 -> A5.
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt nicht die ganzen Beweggründe kenne. Ist nicht böse gemeint.


 
Ich versuchs in kurzen Worten zu erklären....:
Ich hatte einen TT Roadster, der war im Alltag zu unpraktisch, da nur 2 Sitze. Als das Facelift des A5/S5 anstand, wollte ich einen A5 2.0 TFSi 211 PS mit manuellem Getriebe. Dieser war nicht bestellbar, also dachte ich mir, wenn schon Doppelkupplung + Allrad, dann gleich den S5.
Leider war das Verdeck des S5 nicht Waschanlagenfest. Also ging der nach einigen Reparaturversuchen zurück zu meinem Händler. Der bot mir den A7 als Lagerwagen zu attraktiven Konditionen an. Leider war die Lenkung irreparabel, so dass dieser nach mehreren Reparaturversuchen gewandelt wurde.
So, nun brauchte meine Freundin ein Auto und ich ja nach wie vor auch. Glücklicherweise kann man mittlerweile den 2.0 TFSi mit 225 PS als MT bekommen. So kauften wir ein Golf Cabrio und das A5 Cabrio, was in der Summe teurer als der A7 war. So war mein Händler glücklich, meine Freundin, bzw. mittlerweile Verlobte und natürlich ich. Vor allem ich, da ich endlch das habe was ich ursprünglich wollte. Und das Beste: Der A5 ist dicht und die Lenkung spinnt nicht  .

Das war nun die kurze Geschichte wie man von einem TT Roadster über einen S5, einen A7 hin zu einem Golf Cabrio + A5 Cabrio kommt  .


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Januar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hat nur nicht jeder die €uros für nen neuen Audi


 Die meisten haben es auch nicht, dafür haben sie halt auch den Brief nicht, der liegt schön auf der Bank


----------



## watercooled (18. Januar 2014)

Und im Endeffekt hast du wie viel mehr bezahlt als du ursprünglich wolltest?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Januar 2014)

Da sieht man mal was Audi für Schrottkisten für das Geld verkauft


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2014)

Wenn du keine Schrottkiste fahren willst, mach ich das schon für dich. Keine Sorge nen Quattro nehm ich immer gern.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2014)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Die meisten haben es auch nicht, dafür haben sie halt auch den Brief nicht, der liegt schön auf der Bank


 
So siehts aus.. Gabs da nichtmal ne Studie das jeder zweite oder dritte Neuwagen auf Pump gekauft wurde?

Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich.. Man muss ja nur einmal die Konfiguratoren auf den Herstellerseiten benutzen. Da kommt nen aktueller A3 1.8tfsi mit nichtmal annähernder Vollausstattung auf fast 50.000€!!! Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.. Und nach paar Kilometern hab ich nen Wertverlust von 20%.. Also wird halt geleased oder finanziert.

Gegen eine Finanzierung spricht auch erstmal nichts, solange man natürlich einen ausreichenden Teil im voraus bezahlt. Wenn man gar nichts hat und dann trotzdem finanziert dann ist einem irgendwo nicht mehr zu helfen.

Ich will da niemandem zu nahe treten aber ein Neuwagenkauf käme für mich niemals in Frage, allein des Wertverlustest in dem ersten Jahr wegen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gegen eine Finanzierung spricht auch erstmal nichts, solange man natürlich einen ausreichenden Teil im voraus bezahlt. Wenn man gar nichts hat und dann trotzdem finanziert dann ist einem irgendwo nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Ich will da niemandem zu nahe treten aber ein Neuwagenkauf käme für mich niemals in Frage, allein des Wertverlustest in dem ersten Jahr wegen.


 
Ich hatte mir vor Jahren schon ein Leasing und Finanzierungen reinsingen lassen, hatte aber relativ schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Daher ist das heute kaum noch eine Option für mich. Was aber grundsätzlich nichts daran ändert, egal ob erspart, eigenfinanziert, Hersteller-fianziert oder geleast, am Ende zahlt man in jedem Fall. Daher würde ich da keine Unterschiede machen. Muss jeder für sich wissen wie er seine Rechnungen bezahlt.

Aber zum Thema Gebrauchtwagen ist "besser" als Neuwagen, habe ich meine ganz eigene Meinung.
Ich persönlich finde es recht reizarm alte Klamotten anderer leute aufzutragen. Keine individuelle Konfiguration, kein Erlebniss Werksabholung, kein immenser Neuwagenrabatt. Eher emotionslos. 
Für mich als "Autofreak" ist das vollkommen uninteressant.
Unser Golfcabrio ist für meine Verlobte "ihr" erster Neuwagen. Sie ist restlos begeistert. Und wir hatte ein agreement das ich den Wagen fahre bis der A5 da war. Insofern hatte ich da schon gesteigerten Wert drauf gelegt, dass ich nicht irgendeine runtergejuckelte Kiste fahre. Sicherheit ist auch so ein Aspekt, in unseren Autos fährt auch unser Kleiner mit, da wäre es mir schon ganz lieb das wir Fahrzeuge mit vollkommen klarer Vorgeschichte, sprich Neu, haben. 

Wie auch immer, jeder soll das handeln wie er möchte. Aber in unserer Familie kümmere ich mich um das Thema Auto. Und da spielen Gebrauchtwagen eben keine Rolle.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2014)

Einen Neuwagen muss man auch bezahlen koennen. Egal wie.


----------



## STSLeon (19. Januar 2014)

Ich bin froh, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die sich neue kaufen können und das auch machen. Zudem ich die Gründe von IT-Passion sogar nachvollziehen kann, also zumindest den Sicherheitsaspekt. Bei einem Gebrauchtwagen bleibt immer ein Restrisiko. Beim Motorrad habe ich daher auch einen Neukauf gemacht. 

Wenn man einen Neuwagen will, kann man ja auch mal über den Tellerrand blicken. Seat und Skoda bauen aktuell auch sehr gute Autos. Man hat nicht das aktuellste Navi und die größten Motoren aber die Autos sind top. Es muss ja nicht ein deutscher Premiumhersteller sein.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (19. Januar 2014)

Neuwagen zu kaufen da muss man ja echt keine Ahnung haben ^^ so viel Geld an Vater Staat zahlen nene


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal was Audi für Schrottkisten für das Geld verkauft


 
Das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht. Zwei werksneue Fahrzeuge mit defekten, die dann scheinbar nicht repariert werden können. Da würde ich mir kein Auto mehr kaufen wollen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (19. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema Gebrauchtwagen ist "besser" als Neuwagen, habe ich meine ganz eigene Meinung.
> Ich persönlich finde es recht reizarm alte Klamotten anderer leute aufzutragen. Keine individuelle Konfiguration, kein Erlebniss Werksabholung, kein immenser Neuwagenrabatt. Eher emotionslos.
> Für mich als "Autofreak" ist das vollkommen uninteressant.
> Unser Golfcabrio ist für meine Verlobte "ihr" erster Neuwagen. Sie ist restlos begeistert. Und wir hatte ein agreement das ich den Wagen fahre bis der A5 da war. Insofern hatte ich da schon gesteigerten Wert drauf gelegt, dass ich nicht irgendeine runtergejuckelte Kiste fahre. Sicherheit ist auch so ein Aspekt, in unseren Autos fährt auch unser Kleiner mit, da wäre es mir schon ganz lieb das wir Fahrzeuge mit vollkommen klarer Vorgeschichte, sprich Neu, haben.
> ...


Definiere bitte Gebrauchtwagen! Gebrauchtwagen heißt ja nicht gleich ein auto mit 10 jahren und 200000km auf dem buckel Außerdem kann man sich doch auch autos aussuchen, die seinen eigenen erwartungen entsprechen, was ausstattung usw betrifft. Man muss halt ein bisschen suchen... Wenn ich mir auto kaufe, das von mir aus zwischen 1 und 4 jahren alt ist, kaum kilometer hat, aber vielleicht noch weniger als die hälfte von dem kostet, was es neu gekostet hat, dann ist das für mich deutlich sinnvoller als ein neuwagen. Auf diesen Weg kann ich mir auch bessere/schnellere Autos leisten, als wenn ich diese neu kaufen würde.
Neukauf ist mMn nur sinnvoll, wenn man vorhat, das auto bis zum verderben zu fahren  
Bei manchen herstellern ist die preispolitik bei neuwagen ja auch noch vertretbar, die VAG ist hiervon freilich ausgenommen 
Früher, vor 20-30 jahren, da konnte man als MB-angehöriger noch neuwagen kaufen, ein jahr fahren, und für mehr weiterverkaufen als man selbst bezahlt hat. Aber dank unserem tollen Staat geht dies halt auch nicht mehr


----------



## ich558 (19. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht. Zwei werksneue Fahrzeuge mit defekten, die dann scheinbar nicht repariert werden können. Da würde ich mir kein Auto mehr kaufen wollen.



Gibt's bestimmt bei jeder Marke. Man müsste halt wie das Verhältnis der Anzahl von fehlerhaften Wagen zu den einwandfreien ist die das Werk verlassen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema Gebrauchtwagen ist "besser" als Neuwagen, habe ich meine ganz eigene Meinung.
> Ich persönlich finde es recht reizarm alte Klamotten anderer leute aufzutragen. Keine individuelle Konfiguration, kein Erlebniss Werksabholung, kein immenser Neuwagenrabatt. Eher emotionslos.
> Für mich als "Autofreak" ist das vollkommen uninteressant.



Natürlich hast du als Gebrauchtwagenkäufer auch die Möglichkeit der individuellen Konfiguration.
Du musst nur lange genug warten bis eben deine Wunschausstattung als Gebrauchtwagen lieferbar ist.
Das kann natürlich dauern aber als Neuwagenkäufer musst du auch warten bis dein Auto fertig ist.

Und das "Erlebnis Werksabholung" mag für dich vielleicht ein Erlebnis sein aber übertrage deine Meinung nicht als Allgemeingut für alle.
Ich war schon oft bei VW oder Mercedes im Werk -- berufsbedingt -- und für mich ist da schon lange kein Reiz mehr dran.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, jeder soll das handeln wie er möchte. Aber in unserer Familie kümmere ich mich um das Thema Auto. Und da spielen Gebrauchtwagen eben keine Rolle.


 
Weil du offensichtlich auch das nötige Kleingeld hast um dir ständig einen Neuwagen kaufen zu können. Andere haben das leider nicht. Die müssen eben sparen und dann auf Raten kaufen und das mit Gebrauchtwagen.
Mein Smart war ein Jahreswagen und der war in einem neuwertigen Zustand als ich den gekauft habe. Trotzdem war er deutlich preiswerter als ein ganz neuer Smart.
Ich bin froh das so gemacht zu haben denn so habe ich eine Menge Geld gespart.


----------



## Mosed (19. Januar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die sich neue kaufen können und das auch machen.



Genau! Den sonst gäbe es keine Gebrauchtwagen... 



Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Neuwagen zu kaufen da muss man ja echt keine Ahnung haben ^^ so viel Geld an Vater Staat zahlen nene



Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? Nur weil du nicht genug Geld für einen Neuwagen hast... 
Du kaufst bestimmt auch vieles Neu. Ein Auto ist da halt nur teuer. Was aber bei entsprechendem Gehalt keine Rolle mehr spielt. Alles eine Frage der Ausgangslage.



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du als Gebrauchtwagenkäufer auch die Möglichkeit der individuellen Konfiguration.
> Du musst nur lange genug warten bis eben deine Wunschausstattung als Gebrauchtwagen lieferbar ist.


 
Wenn man Zeit und Lust hat Jahre auf den Kauf zu warten, ja. Oder man ist mit wenig Ausstattung zufrieden bzw. will nahe Vollausstattung. Ansonsten kann es schwer werden, den perfekten Gebrauchten zu finden, bei dem zu 100% die Ausstattung passt.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wenn man Zeit und Lust hat Jahre auf den Kauf zu warten, ja. Oder man ist mit wenig Ausstattung zufrieden bzw. will nahe Vollausstattung. Ansonsten kann es schwer werden, den perfekten Gebrauchten zu finden, bei dem zu 100% die Ausstattung passt.



Naja, dafür dass man ja einiges spart, kann man Kompromisse eingehen finde ich. Ich kaufe mir eigentlich immer nur Jahreswagen und natürlich gibt es da meist nicht meine Wunschausstattung aber für den gesparten Betrag kann ich darüber hinweg sehen.


----------



## Mosed (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, natürlich. 
Mir ging es um die Behauptung es würde bezüglich der persönlichen Konfiguration keinen Unterschied machen, ob Gebraucht oder Neu...

Bei einem Gebrauchten kann man dann ja z.B. auch eine höhere Ausstattung wählen, als man selber konfigurieren würde. Oder halt was nicht ganz so wichtiges weg lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil du offensichtlich auch das nötige Kleingeld hast um dir ständig einen Neuwagen kaufen zu können. Andere haben das leider nicht. Die müssen eben sparen und dann auf Raten kaufen und das mit Gebrauchtwagen.
> Mein Smart war ein Jahreswagen und der war in einem neuwertigen Zustand als ich den gekauft habe. Trotzdem war er deutlich preiswerter als ein ganz neuer Smart.


 Hatte der schon nen Motorschaden? Wenn nein, dann würd ich den schnellstens verkaufen, bevor du auf den Kosten für den neuen Motor sitzt. Es überleben vielleicht 5% aller Smart Motoren die 100000km. Wenn du bei Daimler bleiben willst, kauf dir ne gebrauchte A-Klasse(176), kostet fast das gleiche und damit wirst du glücklich.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (19. Januar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Genau! Den sonst gäbe es keine Gebrauchtwagen...   Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? Nur weil du nicht genug Geld für einen Neuwagen hast... Du kaufst bestimmt auch vieles Neu. Ein Auto ist da halt nur teuer. Was aber bei entsprechendem Gehalt keine Rolle mehr spielt. Alles eine Frage der Ausgangslage.  Wenn man Zeit und Lust hat Jahre auf den Kauf zu warten, ja. Oder man ist mit wenig Ausstattung zufrieden bzw. will nahe Vollausstattung. Ansonsten kann es schwer werden, den perfekten Gebrauchten zu finden, bei dem zu 100% die Ausstattung passt.



Ich hätte mehr als Genug Geld für ein Neuwagen lol nur es ist dumm ein Neuwagen zu kaufen fertig aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2014)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Früher, vor 20-30 jahren, da konnte man als MB-angehöriger noch neuwagen kaufen, ein jahr fahren, und für mehr weiterverkaufen als man selbst bezahlt hat. Aber dank unserem tollen Staat geht dies halt auch nicht mehr


 
Bei VW geht's heutzutage noch   *duckundweg*


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ich hätte mehr als Genug Geld für ein Neuwagen lol nur es ist dumm ein Neuwagen zu kaufen fertig aus



Dumm ist der der Dummes tut...
Dazu gehoert so eine Aussage zu treffen, aber bestimmt nicht einen Neuwagen zu kaufen.

Jeder sollte das mit seinem Geld, ob vorhanden oder nicht, das machen wie er denkt das es am Besten fuer ihn/sie ist.
Solange diese Person gluecklich damit wird und alles bezahlbar ist, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Und ich kann mich sehr wohl fuer Leute freuen, die einfach die Mittel haben Neuwagen, auch sehr hochwertige mit guter Ausstattung, zu kaufen.

Zu dem Beispiel von *ITpassion-de*: ich wuerde selbst gerne so einen A5 mein Eigen nennen, liegt leider ausserhalb meiner Schlagweite.
Ergo abwarten bis ich mir sowas leisten kann oder ganz darauf verzichten.
Aber ohne Leute wie *ITpassion-de*, die wahrscheinlich doch des oefteren Neuwagen kaufen, muesste ich komplett auf soetwas verzichten.

Ich hatte bei meinem Budget die Wahl zwischen einem Skoda Fabia/Octavia aehnlichem Ding als Neuwagen oder eben was Anderes und etwas aelter.
Ich hab mich fuer Letzteres entschieden und bin noch immer mit meiner Entscheidung zufrieden.

Ich kenne genausogut Leute die stecken kaum Geld in Autos. Fuer diese Personen ist es tatsaechlich rein ein Mittel um von A nach B zu kommen.

Jeder hat so seine eigenen Ansprueche und Wuensche, was auch in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (19. Januar 2014)

Er kauft sich ein Auto für 50.000 Neuwagen ! Nach 2 Jahren kostet die Kiste vielt 25.000 mehr nicht weniger sogar !!!


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wenn man Zeit und Lust hat Jahre auf den Kauf zu warten, ja. Oder man ist mit wenig Ausstattung zufrieden bzw. will nahe Vollausstattung. Ansonsten kann es schwer werden, den perfekten Gebrauchten zu finden, bei dem zu 100% die Ausstattung passt.


 
Blödsinnige Aussage.
Solange du kein Exot kaufst sondern ein Standard Auto das häufig gefahren wird brauchst du nicht Jahre zu warten.
Ich musste 3 Monate warten damit ich den Smart in genau der Ausstattung und Farbe bekommen hatte wie ich ihn haben wollte.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich kenne genausogut Leute die stecken kaum Geld in Autos. Fuer diese Personen ist es tatsaechlich rein ein Mittel um von A nach B zu kommen.



Ich fahre mit meinem Wagen 60km zur Arbeit und 60km nach Hause. Dazwischen steht er 9 Stunden auf dem Parkplatz herum.
Dafür ist der Smart bestens gemacht und mehr Auto brauche ich für dafür auch nicht.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Er kauft sich ein Auto für 50.000 Neuwagen ! Nach 2 Jahren kostet die Kiste vielt 25.000 mehr nicht weniger sogar !!!



Ist trotzdem seine Sache und vielleicht kann er die Anschaffung als Selbstständiger auch steuerlich geltend machen. Ist alles nicht unser "Problem".


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2014)

Wenn alle Leute nur Gebrauchtwagen kaufen, dann fahren wir bald alle Fahrrad.  Wer das Geld für nen Neuwagen hat, sollte sich einen holen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (19. Januar 2014)

Was mit Tageszulassungen? Jahreswagen ? Generell Autos mit vielt 5.000-10.000 km ? Die kosten schon um die 30% min günstiger als ein Neuwagen die 5.000 km oder bissel mehr siehst du ihm eh kaum an als Laie sonst was


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2014)

@*ITpassion-de*

Das mit dem Leasen etc. war jetzt gar nicht auf dich bezogen sondern nur so ne allgemeine Aussage, nicht falsch verstehen.

In meinem Familien- und Bekanntenkreis ist dieser Neuwagenkauf auch ziemlich verbreitet, aber ich halte wiegesagt nichts davon. Dieses "personalisierte" ist vielleicht ein Aspekt, aber der würde für mich erst eintreffen wenn ich mir Fahrzeuge ab der oberen Mittelklasse zulegen würde aber selbst dann würd ich mir eher einen Jahreswagen mit 5000km auf der Uhr, nahezu Vollausstattung aber für gut 20-30% weniger. Dann hab ich immernoch meine Garantie, ein quasi nicht gefahrenes Auto und hab mir dabei ne menge Geld gespart.

Und um Nachschub müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Was diese Werke alles an "Überschuss" produzieren mit irgendwelchen Mitarbeiterleasings etc. ist echt abartig. Da konfiguriert sich jemand nen Auto für 70.000€ fährts nen halbes Jahr und danach landet das Auto aufm Gebrauchtwagenmarkt.

Dadurch kommen auch diese manchmal völlig bescheuerten Ausstattungs-Zusammenstellungen zusammen.

Gegen das Leasing spricht im Grunde auch nichts wenn jemand einfach keinen Bock drauf hat sich jedesmal mit dem Verkauf etc. rumzuschlagen und irgendwo immer Up2Date bleiben möchte - solange er es sich auch hier natürlich wieder leisten kann und nicht jeden Cent wenden und drehen muss.


----------



## Mosed (19. Januar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ich hätte mehr als Genug Geld für ein Neuwagen lol nur es ist dumm ein Neuwagen zu kaufen fertig aus


 


Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Er kauft sich ein Auto für 50.000 Neuwagen ! Nach 2 Jahren kostet die Kiste vielt 25.000 mehr nicht weniger sogar !!!


 
Das einzig dumme hier sind deine Aussagen. Woher möchte denn so ein intelligenter Mensch wie du gebrauchte Autos kaufen, wenn niemand Neuwagen kauft?
Und wo ist das Problem mit dem Wertverlust, wenn Geld eine geringere Rolle spielt? Dein Smartphone und dein Fernseher (Beispiele...) haben auch einen massiven Wertverlust - nur ist halt der Wert niedriger. Ist aber vom Prinzip das selbe. Bei dem einen kannst du den Wertverlust verkraften, bei dem anderen ist er dir zu hoch.
Hättest du 2 Millionen auf dem Konto, würden dir 25.000€ Wertverlust am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen. Keine Ahnung, was IT-Passion auf dem Konto hat, aber es reicht wohl um sich einen Neuwagen leisten zu können und seine Priorität liegt bei Autos. Ich finde es toll, dass er neue Autos kauft und freue mich mit ihm. 

Andere geben z.B. viel Geld für Fußball aus. Fan-Artikel und Stadionbesuche... Da könnte ich ja auch sagen (da mich Fußball nicht interessiert): Wie kann man so dumm sein, Geld auszugeben, um 22 Männern beim Ball spielen zuzuschauen?
Alles eine Frage der Priorität und der finanziellen Mittel.

Jemand als dumm zu bezeichnen, der Neuwagen kauft ist mehr als eine Frechheit und sagt was über deine geistige Reife aus... Du solltest so einer Person eher dankbar sein und dich freuen. Und es ist sicher nur Neid. Mit Sicherheit würdest du es auch schön finden ein neues Auto zu fahren, dass genau deine Ausstattungswünsche erfüllt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Blödsinnige Aussage.
> Solange du kein Exot kaufst sondern ein Standard Auto das häufig gefahren wird brauchst du nicht Jahre zu warten.
> Ich musste 3 Monate warten damit ich den Smart in genau der Ausstattung und Farbe bekommen hatte wie ich ihn haben wollte.


 
Smart... Da sind die Ausstattungsmöglichkeiten ja auch begrenzt.
Versuche mal einen BMW oder Audi mit 100% Wunschausstattung gebraucht zu bekommen. Da gibt es hunderte Kombinationsmöglichkeiten in der Ausstattung.
Wenn man das passende Budget hat, läuft es da meistens darauf hinaus, eins mit mehr Ausstattung als gewünscht zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Versuche mal einen BMW oder Audi mit 100% Wunschausstattung gebraucht zu bekommen. Da gibt es hunderte Kombinationsmöglichkeiten in der Ausstattung.
> Wenn man das passende Budget hat, läuft es da meistens darauf hinaus, eins mit mehr Ausstattung als gewünscht zu kaufen.


 
Und brauchst du die Hunderte von Kombinationsmöglichkeiten überhaupt?
Oder wird das einem nicht eher von der Automobilindustrie aufgeschwatzt?


----------



## Mosed (19. Januar 2014)

Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht. Im Normalfall findet man ja auch einen Gebrauchten, der den eigenen Vorstellungen in der Ausstattung nahe kommt. Wie gesagt, kann man dann ja auch einen mit "zu viel" Ausstattung nehmen. Aber es ist halt nicht die eigene Konfiguration, passt sicher sehr selten zu 100% und ist nicht Neu. 

Aber es gibt einige Fabrikate, die bieten nicht die Ausstattung an, die ich haben will. Zu wenig Ausstattung anbieten ist auch nicht gut. Die Premium-Hersteller übertreiben es halt mit der Sonderausstattung.


----------



## winner961 (19. Januar 2014)

Es Gibt ja auch Leute den die neue Forme der Autos nicht gefallen und sich deshalb ältere Modelle kaufen hast du so was auch mal bedacht ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht. Im Normalfall findet man ja auch einen Gebrauchten, der den eigenen Vorstellungen in der Ausstattung nahe kommt. Wie gesagt, kann man dann ja auch einen mit "zu viel" Ausstattung nehmen. Aber es ist halt nicht die eigene Konfiguration, passt sicher sehr selten zu 100% und ist nicht Neu.


 
Ich arbeite seit knapp 20 Jahren in der Automobilbranche und ich weiß dass da sehr viel Marketing betrieben wird.
Viel mehr Marketing als irgendwo anders.

Wer meint ein Auto vollausgestattet kaufen zu müssen und damit den doppelten Preis zahlen zu wollen kann das gerne machen.
Es ist aber auch klar dass das Fahrzeug im Gebrauchtwagenmarkt dann aber kaum mehr erzielt als ein anderes Auto mit weniger Ausstattung.
Ich selbst zahle jedenfalls nicht für beleuchtete Entschnurrösen.


----------



## Mosed (19. Januar 2014)

Ja, klar.

Ich habe ja auch kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Käufertypen.  Ich freue mich für diejenigen, die sich Neuwagen leisten können und finde es auch gut, dass viele die Gebrauchten weiterfahren. Ich fahre ja selber auch ein 7 Jahre altes Auto.
Ich kann nur die Gründe für einen Neuwagenkauf nachvollziehen - das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen. Ich habe auch nicht das Geld dafür bei meinen Auto- und Ausstattungswünschen. Bzw. ist mir der Wertverlust auch zu hoch. Irgendwann mal einen Jahreswagen oder so 2-3 Jahre alt kann ich mir schon vorstellen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen Neuwagenkäufer.
Von irgendwas muss ich ja leben. 

Ich denke nur daran wie viele Teile wir dieses Jahr für Mercedes neu bauen werden. Da frag ich mich ernsthaft wer das alles kaufen soll? 
Der europäische Markt ist mehr als gesättigt. Das spürt Opel eben deutlich weil sie nicht woanders verkaufen dürfen.
Und das immer größere Protzauto brauche ich einfach nicht.
Ebenso wenig den immer kleineren SUV.
Fehlt noch dass VW irgendwann ein SUV im Kleinstwagenbereich anbietet.


----------



## winner961 (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen Neuwagenkäufer.
> Von irgendwas muss ich ja leben.
> 
> Ich denke nur daran wie viele Teile wir dieses Jahr für Mercedes neu bauen werden. Da frag ich mich ernsthaft wer das alles kaufen soll?
> ...


 
Kommt nicht auch ein UP als SUV ? 
Oder irre ich mich da  

Große Autos sind in Großstädten eh meist Horror da man immer einen großen Parkplatz brauchz


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Neuwagen zu kaufen da muss man ja echt keine Ahnung haben ^^ so viel Geld an Vater Staat zahlen nene



Dann musst du ja als "kluger Mensch" alles gebraucht kaufen, also Möbel, Klamotten, Lebensmittel?



Riverna schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht. Zwei werksneue Fahrzeuge mit defekten, die dann scheinbar nicht repariert werden können. Da würde ich mir kein Auto mehr kaufen wollen.


 
Zum einen wenn der A5 jetzt wiede rmit der Lenkung oder dem Verdeck angefangen hätte, dann wäre mein erster Termin am Samstag bei meinem Händler gewesen um die Wandlung zu besprechen.
Und zum anderen welchen Rückschluss hätte ich nach 2 defekten an 2 Fahrzeugen ziehen sollen, wenn im selben Zeitraum ca. 2,5 bis 3 Millionen Stück gebaut wurden?
Um eine repräsentative Aussage zu treffen müsste ich schon 10% der Jahresproduktion durchtesten. Aber zum einen habe ich nicht die Zeit ca. 150.000 Fahrzeuge im Laufe eines Jahres zu testen und zum anderen auch nicht das Geld  .




CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Definiere bitte Gebrauchtwagen! Gebrauchtwagen heißt ja nicht gleich ein auto mit 10 jahren und 200000km auf dem buckel Außerdem kann man sich doch auch autos aussuchen, die seinen eigenen erwartungen entsprechen, was ausstattung usw betrifft. Man muss halt ein bisschen suchen... Wenn ich mir auto kaufe, das von mir aus zwischen 1 und 4 jahren alt ist, kaum kilometer hat, aber vielleicht noch weniger als die hälfte von dem kostet, was es neu gekostet hat, dann ist das für mich deutlich sinnvoller als ein neuwagen. Auf diesen Weg kann ich mir auch bessere/schnellere Autos leisten, als wenn ich diese neu kaufen würde.
> Neukauf ist mMn nur sinnvoll, wenn man vorhat, das auto bis zum verderben zu fahren



Das sehe ich in mehrerlei Hinsicht anders.
Der beste Punkt für den Verkauf liegt irgendwo zwischen dem 2 1/2ten und 3 1/2ten Jahr, da man dort noch den besten Kompromiss aus hohem Neuwagenrabatt und vertrettbarem Restwert hat, später hat man zuviel verloren, früher ebenfalls.
Die Laufleistung eines gebrauchten als Unterscheidung zwischen gutem und bösem würde ich nicht überbewerten. Was mich neben dem "Friss oder Stirb Charakter" stört ist die vollkommen unklare Vorgeschichte. War es ein Montagsauto, wie z.B. mein A7, der auch schon wieder verkauft ist und der Käufer hat lustigerweise Probleme mit der Lenkung.... Oder gibt es versteckte Unfallschäden oder Mängel? Ich vertraue beim Autokauf niemandem. Zu Recht.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Bei manchen herstellern ist die preispolitik bei neuwagen ja auch noch vertretbar, die VAG ist hiervon freilich ausgenommen
> Früher, vor 20-30 jahren, da konnte man als MB-angehöriger noch neuwagen kaufen, ein jahr fahren, und für mehr weiterverkaufen als man selbst bezahlt hat. Aber dank unserem tollen Staat geht dies halt auch nicht mehr


 
Zu V.A.G. kann ich nicht viel sagen, da der Verein zugemacht hat lange bevor ich einen Führerschein hatte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du als Gebrauchtwagenkäufer auch die Möglichkeit der individuellen Konfiguration.
> Du musst nur lange genug warten bis eben deine Wunschausstattung als Gebrauchtwagen lieferbar ist.
> Das kann natürlich dauern aber als Neuwagenkäufer musst du auch warten bis dein Auto fertig ist.



Ich habe noch nie ein Fahrzeug in einer Gebrauchtwagenbörse gefunden das 100%ig mit einem meiner Übereinstimmt. Insofern halte ich diese Aussage für rein theoretischer Natur.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das "Erlebnis Werksabholung" mag für dich vielleicht ein Erlebnis sein aber übertrage deine Meinung nicht als Allgemeingut für alle.
> Ich war schon oft bei VW oder Mercedes im Werk -- berufsbedingt -- und für mich ist da schon lange kein Reiz mehr dran.



Ich war ja vor Jahren bei der Werksabholung meiner Eltern dabei. Das war abgesehen vom lecker Essen für mich auch recht emotionsarm. Am Freitag den eigenen abzuholen, war hingegen der Hammer  .



> Weil du offensichtlich auch das nötige Kleingeld hast um dir ständig einen Neuwagen kaufen zu können. Andere haben das leider nicht. Die müssen eben sparen und dann auf Raten kaufen und das mit Gebrauchtwagen.
> Mein Smart war ein Jahreswagen und der war in einem neuwertigen Zustand als ich den gekauft habe. Trotzdem war er deutlich preiswerter als ein ganz neuer Smart.
> Ich bin froh das so gemacht zu haben denn so habe ich eine Menge Geld gespart.



Natürlich spart man auf den ersten Blick viel Geld. Es stimmt real nur nicht, denn womit vergleicht man die Preise? Neu gegen Gebraucht? Wäre ja quatsch, sind zwei paar Schuhe.
Im übrigen hoffe ich natürlich für alle das sie sich das kaufen können was sie gerne hätten. 

Komisch nur das niemand einem "schlaue Sprüche" reinsingt wenn man eine neue Jeans kauft. Von wegen: "Bist du blöd, eine Gebrauchte kostet nur 10,- Euro", .... . Aber beim Auto ist das anders. Sehr suspekt.... .

Ansonsten vielen Dank an alle hier, die sich für uns mitfreuen  .


----------



## ich558 (19. Januar 2014)

Naja als Cross Up aber viel mehr als eine höhere Bodenfreiheit hat der auch nicht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Januar 2014)

Wobei es vor allem älteren Menschen leichter fällt in SUVs ein- und auszusteigen als in "normalen" Autos. Kompakt-SUVs haben daher durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Manchmal zweifle ich aber am Sinn von SUVs, wie etwa dem BMW X6. So einer stand neulich direkt gegenüber von unserem Golf 3 Variant. Die Reifen, die ganze Karosserie ist ja gewaltig. Der Reifen ist schon fast so hoch wie die Front vom Golf. Der würde ohne Weiteres über unseren drüber fahren.


----------



## winner961 (19. Januar 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Wobei es vor allem älteren Menschen leichter fällt in SUVs ein- und auszusteigen als in "normalen" Autos. Kompakt-SUVs haben daher durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Manchmal zweifle ich aber am Sinn von SUVs, wie etwa dem BMW X6. So einer stand neulich direkt gegenüber von unserem Golf 3 Variant. Die Reifen, die ganze Karosserie ist ja gewaltig. Der Reifen ist schon fast so hoch wie die Front vom Golf. Der würde ohne Weiteres über unseren drüber fahren.


 
Das Teil ist schick stark und bullig. 
Ein Reifen wiegt mit den 20zoll Felgen rund 30kg laut unserem Mechaniker. Also schon verdammt schwer.


----------



## STSLeon (19. Januar 2014)

@ ITpassion-de wenn dein Händler den defekten A7 weiterverkauft hat, dann würde ich ganz schnell eine neue Audi / VW Vertretung suchen 

Jeder Mensch soll das tun, was ihn glücklich macht. Wenn unser ITpassion-de seinen Audi irgendwann wieder in Zahlung gibt oder seine Verlobte, dann bekommt der Gebrauchtwagenkäufer ein top gepflegtes Auto. Dann kann sich auch wieder jemand seinen Traum erfüllen. Alle können sich freuen und der nette Händler am meisten. 
Im Übrigen sind wir nur in Europa, wo so viele Autos produziert werden, in der glücklichen Lage, dass gebrauchte Autos so günstig sind. Meine Schwester ist nach Australien gezogen und dort sind gebrauchte Autos so teuer, dass es sich nicht lohnt einen Gebrauchten zu kaufen.


----------



## ich558 (19. Januar 2014)

Vorallem der X6 M50D sieht gewaltig aus  Mir gefallen aber solche Autos verstehe immer nicht wie jemand sagen kann welche Fahrzeuge ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben und welche nicht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (19. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Vorallem der X6 M50D sieht gewaltig aus  Mir gefallen aber solche Autos verstehe immer nicht wie jemand sagen kann welche Fahrzeuge ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben und welche nicht.


  So meinte ich das ja nicht. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich noch nicht in solchen Autos saß. Dieser Gedanke kam mir ja auf dem engen Parkplatz. Liegt wohl an meiner relativ geringen Fahrerfahrung und was ich mit so einem Gefährt anstellen würde.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Komisch nur das niemand einem "schlaue Sprüche" reinsingt wenn man eine neue Jeans kauft. Von wegen: "Bist du blöd, eine Gebrauchte kostet nur 10,- Euro", .... . Aber beim Auto ist das anders. Sehr suspekt....
> Ansonsten vielen Dank an alle hier, die sich für uns mitfreuen  .


 
Gebrauchte Lebensmittel oder gebrauchte Jeans?
Also gebrauchte Lebensmittel ist natürlich Unsinn da das dann entweder Kotze oder Fäkalien sind. Das lasse ich also mal weg.

Gebrauchte Jeans vom Second Hand Laden oder Flohmarkt?
Natürlich gerne. 
Meine Kinder haben nur Second Hand bekommen als sie klein waren und auch heute noch schauen sie auf Flohmärkte ob sie günstig ein Kleidungsstück schießen können.
Also wer gebrauchte Sachen ablehnt und sie als minderwertig darstellt scheint doch sehr der Realität entfremdet zu sein.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich kann SUV's jeglicher Art nichts abgewinnen, für mich die sinnlosesten Fahrzeuge überhaupt. In meinen Augen dienen diese Fahrzeuge nur dem Imponieren, sonst nichts. Bieten keinen bzw. kaum mehr Platz als ein Kombi, hast überall Probleme nen Parkplatz zu finden, jede Tiefgaragenfahrt wird zur Zerreißprobe und das Ein- und Aussteigen ist absolut unangenehm. Dazu kommt das die Dinger einfach nur langsam sind und auch Komfortmäßig einem Obere-Mittelklassefahrzeug nichts vormachen können.

Es gibt evtl. Leute die brauchen solche Fahrzeuge weil sie oft auf dem Lande unterwegs sind und da mal durch doch mehr oder weniger unebene Strecken müssen, da hab ich absolut Verständnis für. Aber wenn sich jemand so nen Teil für die Stadt zulegt bleibt mir nur Kopfschütteln über.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das die Dinger einfach nur langsam sind und auch Komfortmäßig einem Obere-Mittelklassefahrzeug nichts vormachen können.



Hast Du mal in einem ordentlich motorisierten Touareg / Q7 / Cayenne oder einer M-Klasse gesessen? Ich kann diese 2 Punkte absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Weder sind die Dinger langsam noch mangelt es da an Komfort. Ansonsten hast Du aber Recht. Die Teile braucht eigentlich kein Mensch. Aber einen 7er BMW oder ein A5 Cabrio "braucht" eigentlich auch niemand aber das Thema "Auto" hat eben auch ne Menge mit Emotionalität zu tun, von daher soll jeder fahren was er möchte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Weder sind die Dinger langsam noch mangelt es da an Komfort.


 Langsam sind die Dinger auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht nicht auf Ende aber die Kurvengeschwindigkeit lässt doch sehr zu wünschen über. Nen normaler SUV ist einfach brutal langsam in Kurven und schaukelt wie ein Schiff. Da wird man fast Seekrank. Hoffendlich sind diese SUVs nur ne Modeerscheinung, die bald wieder verschwindet.


----------



## ich558 (19. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich kann SUV's jeglicher Art nichts abgewinnen, für mich die sinnlosesten Fahrzeuge überhaupt. In meinen Augen dienen diese Fahrzeuge nur dem Imponieren, sonst nichts. Bieten keinen bzw. kaum mehr Platz als ein Kombi, hast überall Probleme nen Parkplatz zu finden, jede Tiefgaragenfahrt wird zur Zerreißprobe und das Ein- und Aussteigen ist absolut unangenehm. Dazu kommt das die Dinger einfach nur langsam sind und auch Komfortmäßig einem Obere-Mittelklassefahrzeug nichts vormachen können.  Es gibt evtl. Leute die brauchen solche Fahrzeuge weil sie oft auf dem Lande unterwegs sind und da mal durch doch mehr oder weniger unebene Strecken müssen, da hab ich absolut Verständnis für. Aber wenn sich jemand so nen Teil für die Stadt zulegt bleibt mir nur Kopfschütteln über.



Dann sind aber Sportwagen jeder Art vom Audi TT über 911 bis zur Corvette genau so wenn nicht noch sogar unnützer als SUV und alle sollten Passat fahren 
Nicht jeder wohnt in einer großen Stadt aber einen Parkplatz findet man eigentlich immer.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Langsam sind die Dinger auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht nicht auf Ende aber die Kurvengeschwindigkeit lässt doch sehr zu wünschen über. Nen normaler SUV ist einfach brutal langsam in Kurven und schaukelt wie ein Schiff. Da wird man fast Seekrank. Hoffendlich sind diese SUVs nur ne Modeerscheinung, die bald wieder verschwindet.



Ja, ich weiß, Du hast da andere Ansprüche, Du bist aber auch nicht "normal" (nicht böse gemeint ). Ich fahre mit so einem Ding (und auch mit anderen Autos) nicht über die Nordschleife. Und von "langsam" sind sie IMHO weit entfernt und mir gefallen sie. Auch wenn ich selbst keinen fahre, allerdings ist mein Vater "SUV-Hopper", da lässt sich so´ne Karre ab und zu mal fahren.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Januar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ich hätte mehr als Genug Geld für ein Neuwagen lol nur es ist dumm ein Neuwagen zu kaufen fertig aus


 Um das nochmal kurz aufzugreifen:
Ich hätte das Geld für einen Neuwagen auch, aber ich sehe keinen Grund mir einen zu kaufen.
Anstatt das Geld für ein Auto zu verbraten, lege ich es auf die Bank und bekomme Zinsen dafür.

Für mein Nutzprofil brauche ich keinen Neuwagen (Ich hab sogar den Plan eines Gebrauchtwagens erstmal aufgegeben, dafür kostet mir die Versicherung zu viel.).

Manche Leute haben halt das entsprechende Nutzprofil (z.B. Vertreter oder Selbstständige), für die Lohnt es sich halt manchmal nen Neuwagen zu kaufen, besonders halt wenn das Auto dein Wohnzimmer ist.
Wer das steuerlich absetzen kann, der hat natürlich noch extra Ansporn.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @ ITpassion-de wenn dein Händler den defekten A7 weiterverkauft hat, dann würde ich ganz schnell eine neue Audi / VW Vertretung suchen



Als ich in der letzten Woche bei meinem Händler war um die Zulassungsvollmacht zu unterschreiben fragte ich spaßeshalber wie es mit meinem A7 weiterging, nachdem sich unsere Wege getrennt hatten. Da meinte mein Verkäufer das der Wagen tags zuvor eine neue Lenkung bekommen hääte und rief den Käufer an wie zufrieden er sei. Dieser meinte nun würde die Lenkung zu allem Übel auch noch knacken. Unglaublich.
Verkauft wurde mein "87.000,- Euro" A7 für ca. 50.000,- Euro. Da kann ich dem "glücklichen" Käufer nur alles Gute und viel Spaß wünschen  .



Threshold schrieb:


> Gebrauchte Jeans vom Second Hand Laden oder Flohmarkt?
> Natürlich gerne.
> Meine Kinder haben nur Second Hand bekommen als sie klein waren und auch heute noch schauen sie auf Flohmärkte ob sie günstig ein Kleidungsstück schießen können.
> Also wer gebrauchte Sachen ablehnt und sie als minderwertig darstellt scheint doch sehr der Realität entfremdet zu sein.



Ich möchte niemandem Vorschriften machen, daher schrieb ich ja eingangs wie ICH das Thema Gebrauchtwagen sehe und nicht wie es jeder zu sehen hat.
Und ICH sehe es halt so das es toll ist wenn ich neue Klamotten das erste mal trage oder alljährlich einen neuen TV im Wohnzimmer installiere oder eben einen neuen Wagen in empfang nehme. Man muss diese Sachen nicht mögen und wenn andere Leute Spaß dran haben alte Sachen aufzutragen, dann Gratulation und viel Spaß aber bitte ohne mich.

Im übrigen sage ich auch nicht das gebrauchte Fahrzeuge ZWINGEND minderwertig sein MÜSSEN. Nur das sie es sein KÖNNEN. Ein guter Ferund von mir hat mit seinem neuen Fahrzeug nach wenigen Tagen einen schweren Unfall gebaut, diesen dann auf eigene Faust reparieren lassen und ohne Angabe des Vorfalls wieder in Zahlung gegeben. Ich denke mal der Käufer des Schnäppchens wird mit sienem "7000 km Neuwagen" im Nachhinein ordentlich Spaß gehabt haben  . 
Insofern von hier an den Fahrer des A7 mit dem Ersteintrag im Fahrzeugbrief "HU IT 666", viel Erfolg mit der Lenkung  . Aber der Wagen ist ja noch jung und soooo viel billiger als ein Neuer  .


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein guter Ferund von mir hat mit seinem neuen Fahrzeug nach wenigen Tagen einen schweren Unfall gebaut, diesen dann auf eigene Faust reparieren lassen und ohne Angabe des Vorfalls wieder in Zahlung gegeben. Ich denke mal der Käufer des Schnäppchens wird mit sienem "7000 km Neuwagen" im Nachhinein ordentlich Spaß gehabt haben  .



Das ist Betrug was er macht. Dafür kann er empfindlich bestraft werden.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern von hier an den Fahrer des A7 mit dem Ersteintrag im Fahrzeugbrief "HU IT 666", viel Erfolg mit der Lenkung  . Aber der Wagen ist ja noch jung und soooo viel billiger als ein Neuer  .


 
Na das ist halt Pech mit der Lenkung. Wären alle Audi davon betroffen würde es der Konzern schon schnell merken.
Aber wie du eben Pech als Neuwagenkäufer hattest wird der neue Besitzer nun Pech als Gebrauchtwagenkäufer haben. Doch wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein guter Ferund von mir hat mit seinem neuen Fahrzeug nach wenigen Tagen einen schweren Unfall gebaut, diesen dann auf eigene Faust reparieren lassen und ohne Angabe des Vorfalls wieder in Zahlung gegeben. Ich denke mal der Käufer des Schnäppchens wird mit sienem "7000 km Neuwagen" im Nachhinein ordentlich Spaß gehabt haben  .
> Insofern von hier an den Fahrer des A7 mit dem Ersteintrag im Fahrzeugbrief "HU IT 666", viel Erfolg mit der Lenkung  . Aber der Wagen ist ja noch jung und soooo viel billiger als ein Neuer  .


 Deshalb kauf ich nur gebrauchte auto`s die min. 3 jahre alt sind oder 50000 km drauf haben, mit so wenig wie möglich vorbesitzern und natürlich scheckheft gepflegt. Keiner fährt so lange mit einem defekt rum und dieselmotoren (benziner kommen mir vorläufig nicht ins haus) sind mit dem kilometerstand noch nichtmal richtig eingefahren.


----------



## winner961 (19. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich kann SUV's jeglicher Art nichts abgewinnen, für mich die sinnlosesten Fahrzeuge überhaupt. In meinen Augen dienen diese Fahrzeuge nur dem Imponieren, sonst nichts. Bieten keinen bzw. kaum mehr Platz als ein Kombi, hast überall Probleme nen Parkplatz zu finden, jede Tiefgaragenfahrt wird zur Zerreißprobe und das Ein- und Aussteigen ist absolut unangenehm. Dazu kommt das die Dinger einfach nur langsam sind und auch Komfortmäßig einem Obere-Mittelklassefahrzeug nichts vormachen können.
> 
> Es gibt evtl. Leute die brauchen solche Fahrzeuge weil sie oft auf dem Lande unterwegs sind und da mal durch doch mehr oder weniger unebene Strecken müssen, da hab ich absolut Verständnis für. Aber wenn sich jemand so nen Teil für die Stadt zulegt bleibt mir nur Kopfschütteln über.


 
Also SUV sind für mich ihn vielen Fällen sinnfrei den auf dem Land ist ein SUV einfach zu schwer meist fahren sie bei uns G-Klassen , niva oder Geländewagen. Ein SUV ist sehr Praktisch wenn man was ziehen möchte z.b bei Pferdehängern da sie einfach ähnlich groß sind

Also ich bleibe bei den echten Geländewagen ala G-Klasse oder Niva


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen sage ich auch nicht das gebrauchte Fahrzeuge ZWINGEND  minderwertig sein MÜSSEN. Nur das sie es sein KÖNNEN. .



Und da ist der unterschied zum Neuwagen jetzt genau wo? An deinem Beispiel sieht man ja schön das man mit einem neuen genauso Pech haben kann.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein guter Ferund  von mir hat mit seinem neuen Fahrzeug nach wenigen Tagen einen schweren  Unfall gebaut, diesen dann auf eigene Faust reparieren lassen und ohne  Angabe des Vorfalls wieder in Zahlung gegeben. Ich denke mal der Käufer  des Schnäppchens wird mit sienem "7000 km Neuwagen" im Nachhinein  ordentlich Spaß gehabt haben  .



Da wird eher dein Freund viel Spaß haben wenn man draufkommt dass Unfallschäden nicht angegeben wurden. Bei jedem unabhängigen Ankauftest, zu dem man gerade bei vermeintlich günstigen Angeboten nur raten kann, würde soetwas sofort auffallen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Insofern von hier an den Fahrer des A7 mit dem Ersteintrag im Fahrzeugbrief "HU IT 666", viel Erfolg mit der Lenkung  . Aber der Wagen ist ja noch jung und soooo viel billiger als ein Neuer  .



Da es auch für Gebrauchtwagen die Gewährleistung gibt ist das ohnehin Problem des Händlers, der muss nachbessern, genau wie beim Neuwagen.


Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab nichts gegen Neuwagenkäufer, schließlich kann jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er will, nur sollte man schon die Kriche im Dorf lassen und sich nicht mit fragwürdigen Argumente rechtfertigen und sich über das mögliche Pech anderer Lustig machen.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gibt's bestimmt bei jeder Marke. Man müsste halt wie das Verhältnis der Anzahl von fehlerhaften Wagen zu den einwandfreien ist die das Werk verlassen.


 
Klar gibt es sowas bei jeder Marke, trotzdem würde ich als Geschädigter da das komplette Vertrauen in die Firma verlieren. Vorallem da mal als Privatperson keine 100 Autos als Neuwagen kauft, wenn also von 3 Autos zwei mit schwerden Defekten wieder zurück gegeben werden müssen... würde ich das Vertrauen verlieren und könnte wohl auch kein neues mehr aufbauen. Das kannst du natürlich auf jedes Produkt übertragen, wäre auch nicht anders wenn es Nissan, Toyota oder etwas anderes wäre.


----------



## Birnenmann (19. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich versuchs in kurzen Worten zu erklären....:
> Ich hatte einen TT Roadster, der war im Alltag zu unpraktisch, da nur 2 Sitze. Als das Facelift des A5/S5 anstand, wollte ich einen A5 2.0 TFSi 211 PS mit manuellem Getriebe. Dieser war nicht bestellbar, also dachte ich mir, wenn schon Doppelkupplung + Allrad, dann gleich den S5.
> Leider war das Verdeck des S5 nicht Waschanlagenfest. Also ging der nach einigen Reparaturversuchen zurück zu meinem Händler. Der bot mir den A7 als Lagerwagen zu attraktiven Konditionen an. Leider war die Lenkung irreparabel, so dass dieser nach mehreren Reparaturversuchen gewandelt wurde.
> So, nun brauchte meine Freundin ein Auto und ich ja nach wie vor auch. Glücklicherweise kann man mittlerweile den 2.0 TFSi mit 225 PS als MT bekommen. So kauften wir ein Golf Cabrio und das A5 Cabrio, was in der Summe teurer als der A7 war. So war mein Händler glücklich, meine Freundin, bzw. mittlerweile Verlobte und natürlich ich. Vor allem ich, da ich endlch das habe was ich ursprünglich wollte. Und das Beste: Der A5 ist dicht und die Lenkung spinnt nicht  .
> ...


 waren dei alle schon gebraucht, oder wieso hat Audi eine schlechtere/gleiche Qualität als/wie Billigautos? Oder hast du einfach ein Hängchen dafür, die Montags-Autos von Audi zu bekommen  ...oder ist dein Händler nicht ganz sauber.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist Betrug was er macht. Dafür kann er empfindlich bestraft werden.



Ob man es glaubt oder nicht aber wo es um viel Geld geht soll tatsächlich gelogen und betrogen werden, auch wenn es sowas im Li-La-Laune-Land nicht geben soll. Stichwort Tachomanipulation....



Threshold schrieb:


> Na das ist halt Pech mit der Lenkung. Wären alle Audi davon betroffen würde es der Konzern schon schnell merken.



Das Problem mit der Lenkung betrifft die gelifteten Modell des A4 und A5 + alle aktuellen A6 und A7. Erst was nach den Werksferien 2013 produziert wurde soll fehlerfrei sein. So wie jetzt auf den ersten 500 km in meinem A5.

Gibt einen hoch informativen Thread bei Motortalk dazu.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wie du eben Pech als Neuwagenkäufer  hattest wird der neue Besitzer nun Pech als Gebrauchtwagenkäufer haben.  Doch wo ist da der Unterschied?





XE85 schrieb:


> Und da ist der unterschied zum Neuwagen jetzt genau wo? An deinem Beispiel sieht man ja schön das man mit einem neuen genauso Pech haben kann.



Der Unterschied sieht für mich so aus, das ich als Neuwagenkunde einen etwas besseren Service habe und relativ problemarm. Ohne Kosten für einen Rechtsbeistand einfach wandlen kann. Wie bereits vor 13 Jahren beim Audi A3 und im letzten Jahr beim A7.




Threshold schrieb:


> Da wird eher dein Freund viel Spaß haben wenn man draufkommt dass Unfallschäden nicht angegeben wurden. Bei jedem unabhängigen Ankauftest, zu dem man gerade bei vermeintlich günstigen Angeboten nur raten kann, würde soetwas sofort auffallen.



Zum einen glaubst du nicht was du alles "durchgeschmuggelt" bekommst. Und zum Anderen war das 2009. Wer nach 5 Jahren ZWEIFELSFREI nachweisen kann das er von einem Vorschaden wußte muss schon seherische Fähigkeiten + Projektion auf DVD haben. Um wirklich 100%ig jede andere denkbare Möglichkeit auszuschliessen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Da es auch für Gebrauchtwagen die Gewährleistung gibt ist das ohnehin Problem des Händlers, der muss nachbessern, genau wie beim Neuwagen.



Die Abwicklung ist (in der Regel) nicht zu vergleichen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab nichts gegen Neuwagenkäufer, schließlich kann jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er will, nur sollte man schon die Kriche im Dorf lassen und sich nicht mit fragwürdigen Argumente rechtfertigen und sich über das mögliche Pech anderer Lustig machen.


 
Ich mache mich über niemanden lustig. Vor allem da ich als Gebrauchtkäufer auch mit meinem damaligen Händler vor Gericht gelandet bin (war das AH BMW Malsch aus Hanau).
Insofern habe ich Erfahrungen mit beiden Produkten. Und wer mir erzählen will das es problemloser wird wenn man mehr Unbekannte in eine Gleichung einfügt hat vom wahren Leben noch nicht wirklich viel mitbekommen.




Riverna schrieb:


> Klar gibt es sowas bei jeder Marke, trotzdem würde ich als Geschädigter da das komplette Vertrauen in die Firma verlieren. Vorallem da mal als Privatperson keine 100 Autos als Neuwagen kauft, wenn also von 3 Autos zwei mit schwerden Defekten wieder zurück gegeben werden müssen... würde ich das Vertrauen verlieren und könnte wohl auch kein neues mehr aufbauen.



Ich sehe das etwas rationaler.
Im übrigen weiß ich nicht was du mit 3 Autos meinst?
Ich hatte insgesamt 8 Neuwagen von Audi und insgesamt 11 aus dem Volkswagen Konzern. Darunter waren absolut perfekte Exemplare wie der VW Scirocco oder der Audi TT. Fast perfekte wie der Skoda Octavia (ein defektes Lämpchen in der gesamten Zeit) oder auch sowas wie der A7 mit der bescheuerten Lenkung.

Ich neige nur nicht dazu Dinge die nichts miteinander zu tun haben zu vermischen.
Z.B. war beim S5 das Verdeck nicht Waschanlagenfest. Sollte ich das auf die Limousine A7 übertragen obwohl sie kein Verdeck hat?

Oder aus meinem Job, wir hatten schon defekte PC Komponenten von allen Herstellern. Sollen wir jetzt keine PCs mehr bauen?



Birnenmann schrieb:


> waren dei alle schon gebraucht, oder wieso hat  Audi eine schlechtere/gleiche Qualität als/wie Billigautos? Oder hast  du einfach ein Hängchen dafür, die Montags-Autos von Audi zu bekommen   ...oder ist dein Händler nicht ganz sauber.


 
Ich wei0 nicht ob Audi eine schlechtere Qualität wie andere Autos hat.
Aber an einem Dacia wirst du nie ein undichtes Verdeck, spinnende Xenon Scheinwerfer oder ähnliches haben. Da es sowas da nicht gibt. Insofern müsste man den Rückschluss ziehen kein Auto zu kaufen, dann geht auch keins kaputt.


----------



## Birnenmann (19. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na das ist halt Pech mit der Lenkung. Wären alle Audi davon betroffen würde es der Konzern schon schnell merken.
> Aber wie du eben Pech als Neuwagenkäufer hattest wird der neue Besitzer nun Pech als Gebrauchtwagenkäufer haben. Doch wo ist da der Unterschied?


 Der Konzern schon, aber die Öffentichkeit? Ich verweise nochmal auf mein Beispiel mit den 1,6Mio. VW Touran, was ich so als Randnotiz gelesen habe, während um Toyota jedesmal ein riesen Gechrei gemacht wird, sogar in den Tagesthemen, hallo?


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich wei0 nicht ob Audi eine schlechtere Qualität wie andere Autos hat.
> Aber an einem Dacia wirst du nie ein undichtes Verdeck, spinnende Xenon Scheinwerfer oder ähnliches haben. Da es sowas da nicht gibt. Insofern müsste man den Rückschluss ziehen kein Auto zu kaufen, dann geht auch keins kaputt.


 Naja, du hattest aber ne defekte Lenkung und sowas gibt es an jedem Auto. Wenn die defekte  Lenkung an ner Nobelkarosse, wo ne ordentliche Endkontrolle stattfinden sollte zu finden ist und gleichzeitig ich die defekte Lenkung auch bei nem Biligauto haben kann, dann entscheidet doch nur noch der Comfort, ob ich mir nen Audi etc. kaufe oder nen billigeren, wobei harte Plastiksitze nun auch nicht mehr bei allen Billigautos zu finden sind. (Ja gut, Innovation und technische Besonderheiten mögen auch ein Grund für eine der teureren Deutschen marken sein, aber trotzdem.)

Aber ich verstehe ja, es muss einem ja auch gefallen, was hast du davon, wenn das Auto 1/3 - 1/4 davon kostet und es deinem Geschmack nicht zusagt, egal ob mit oder ohne defekte Lenkung. 

Übrigens, mein Schwager, VW Golf von 2007 (bei einem der letzten aus der alten Ver Reihe, sollten dann ja alle Mängel beseitigt sein), hatte sogar schon ne angebrochene Achse, obwohl er wie eine Pu**y fährt und niemand sein heiliges Auto anfassen darf und er penibel darauf aufpasst. Was kauft VW da bitte für Stahl ein? Das war das aktuelleste, was ich gehört hab, er hatte noch ein paar andere kleinere Sachen, die aber direkt so um die 500,-EUR jedesmal gekostet haben.

Übrigens soll der Ver laut "Mehr Power ausm Pott" bekannt dafür sein, dass er nach 7 Jahren mit Problemen an der Elektrik anfängt und das Getriebe Probleme macht.

Schwester, Scoda Fabia 2009 (was ja nunmal quasi auch VW ist), hat auch dauernd irgendwas dran.

An der Werkstatt kann es nicht liegen, weil die Autos von zwei verschiedenen betreut wurden.

Beides Neuwagen!



> Hatte der schon nen Motorschaden? Wenn nein, dann würd ich den  schnellstens verkaufen, bevor du auf den Kosten für den neuen Motor  sitzt. Es überleben vielleicht 5% aller Smart Motoren die 100000km. Wenn du bei Daimler bleiben willst, kauf dir ne gebrauchte A-Klasse(176), kostet fast das gleiche und damit wirst du glücklich.


Was lese ich da schon wieder. 
Klar, man kann jetzt nicht einfach wahllos ein paar Beispiele von Nobelherstellern raussuchen, aber seltsam is es schon.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2014)

Aber der gelbe Engel ist staendig vergeben worden. Was hier fuer Meinung gemacht wird und was hier fuer ein Machtmissbrauch stattgefunden hat. Die anderen Medien machen auch schoen mit, siehe Rueckrufaktionen.


Itpassion, Dein Freund ist ein Drecksack dem die Fresse poliert gehoert. Du bist mit deiner Einstellung und Billigung nicht besser.
Wenn wirklich nur noch jeder bescheisst kann man den Versuch eines fairen gebrauchtwagenmarkt eh komplett vergessen.
Ist schon schlimm genug das man Vorurteile gegenethnische Gruppen bildet, weil man haeuffig von Beschiss hoert. Aber Hey, ist doch OK, geht ja um Geld also ist jedes Mittel recht...

/edit: paar Tippfehler ausmerzen, mit einem mobilen Geraet posten beherrsch ich noch nicht ganz so -.-


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2014)

> Dein Freund ist ein Drecksack dem die Fresse poliert gehoert. Du bist mit deiner Einstellung und Billigung nicht besser.



Hätte ich nicht besser sagen können. Es gibt Dinge da ist etwas kaschieren akzeptabel und in Ordnung, aber so ein Auto als Unfallfreien zu verkaufen ist mit das Allerletzte was jemand tun kann, und wenn er das tut dann ist er ein Moralkrüppel, tut mir leid.

Ich mein gut, jemand der sich damit auskennt wird sowas evtl. erkennen können, aber es trifft ja dann meist auch noch diejenigen die keinen blassen Schimmer haben und dann teilweise riesige Schwierigkeiten bekommen. Aber hauptsache Gewinn machen um jeden Preis, richtig ekelhaft.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2014)

Sowas ist einfach nur asozial und wer das toleriert oder eventuell noch gut finden, ist in meinen Augen nicht besser. Hoffentlich passiert ihm das selbe auch mal, aber so Leute haben idR mehr Glück als Verstand.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Itpassion, Dein Freund ist ein Drecksack dem die Fresse poliert gehoert. Du bist mit deiner Einstellung und Billigung nicht besser.
> Wenn wirklich nur noch jeder bescheisst kann man den Versuch eines fairen gebrauchtwagenmarkt eh komplett vergessen.
> Ist schon schlimm genug das man Vorurteile gegenethnische Gruppen bildet, weil man haeuffig von Beschiss hoert. Aber Hey, ist doch OK, geht ja um Geld also ist jedes Mittel recht...


 
Zieh mich da nicht mit rein. Ich mache keine "krummen Dinger". Ich gebe nur wieder.
Aber eben weil der Gebrauchtwagenmarkt absolut korrupt ist, will ich nichts mehr davon wissen.

Nur wenn ich von der pseudo Klugheit lese wie tricky es wäre noch mehr Risiken in eine so teure Investition zu packen, dann weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.



Birnenmann schrieb:


> Naja, du hattest aber ne defekte Lenkung und sowas gibt es an jedem Auto. Wenn die defekte  Lenkung an ner Nobelkarosse, wo *ne ordentliche Endkontrolle stattfinden sollte* zu finden ist und gleichzeitig ich die defekte Lenkung auch bei nem Biligauto haben kann, dann entscheidet doch nur noch der Comfort, ob ich mir nen Audi etc. kaufe oder nen billigeren, wobei harte Plastiksitze nun auch nicht mehr bei allen Billigautos zu finden sind. (Ja gut, Innovation und technische Besonderheiten mögen auch ein Grund für eine der teureren Deutschen marken sein, aber trotzdem.)


 
Der Defekt nennt sich "Rasterlenkung" und tritt nur bei einigen Fahrzeugen der genannten Modellreihen auf, wenn es sehr kalt ist. Bei meinem A7 war das erstmals nach 8 Wochen der Fall. Wie eine Endkontrolle das hätte vorhersehen können weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur das es für mich als Kunde ein nicht zu tolerierender Fehler ist.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ob man es glaubt oder nicht aber wo es um viel Geld geht soll tatsächlich gelogen und betrogen werden, auch wenn es sowas im Li-La-Laune-Land nicht geben soll. Stichwort Tachomanipulation....



Auch das ist Betrug und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt.
Jeder der beim Verkauf bescheißt muss damit rechnen dass er erwischt wird und bestraft wird.
Und ein Unfallschaden ist keine Kleinigkeit.
Sollte ich mal ein Auto mit verschwiegenem Unfall kaufen kann sich der frühere Besitzer sehr warm anziehen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Lenkung betrifft die gelifteten Modell des A4 und A5 + alle aktuellen A6 und A7. Erst was nach den Werksferien 2013 produziert wurde soll fehlerfrei sein. So wie jetzt auf den ersten 500 km in meinem A5.
> 
> Gibt einen hoch informativen Thread bei Motortalk dazu.



Trotzdem interessant dass sich solche Fehler immer wieder einschleichen.
Kein Hersteller ist davor sicher. Egal ob Fiat, VW oder sonst wer.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Unterschied sieht für mich so aus, das ich als Neuwagenkunde einen etwas besseren Service habe und relativ problemarm. Ohne Kosten für einen Rechtsbeistand einfach wandlen kann. Wie bereits vor 13 Jahren beim Audi A3 und im letzten Jahr beim A7.



Ich hatte am Smart auch mal einen Defekt. Der Turbolader hatte sich verabschiedet.
Mercedes hat den Wagen abgeschleppt und den Turbolader ausgetauscht.
Ich brauchte keinen Rechtsanwalt oder musste irgendwo hinter laufen.

Vielleicht ist es bei VW ja so dass Kunden von Gebrauchtwagen angeschissener sind als Neuwagenkäufer. 
Das würde für mich bedeuten dass ich bei VW keinen Gebrauchtwagen kaufen würde.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Z.B. war beim S5 das Verdeck nicht Waschanlagenfest. Sollte ich das auf die Limousine A7 übertragen obwohl sie kein Verdeck hat?



Wie kann es sein dass bei einem 100.000€ Auto das Verdeck nicht waschanlagenfest ist?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich wei0 nicht ob Audi eine schlechtere Qualität wie andere Autos hat.
> Aber an einem Dacia wirst du nie ein undichtes Verdeck, spinnende Xenon Scheinwerfer oder ähnliches haben. Da es sowas da nicht gibt. Insofern müsste man den Rückschluss ziehen kein Auto zu kaufen, dann geht auch keins kaputt.



Was hat denn jetzt das Fehlen eines Cabrios oder nicht kaufbare Xeon Scheinwerfer mit der Qualität von Dacia zu tun?
Ich kenne zwei Leute die einen Dacia fahren und beide sind sehr zufrieden mit ihren Autos denn die machen genau das wofür sie gekauft wurden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch das ist Betrug und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt.
> Jeder der beim Verkauf bescheißt muss damit rechnen dass er erwischt wird und bestraft wird.
> Und ein Unfallschaden ist keine Kleinigkeit.
> Sollte ich mal ein Auto mit verschwiegenem Unfall kaufen kann sich der frühere Besitzer sehr warm anziehen.



Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausruck bringen das Manipulationen jeglicher Art bei Geschäften mit Gebrauchtwaren an der Tagesordnung sind.

Mit dem "warm anziehen" ist es so eine Sache. Denn wie will man Zweifelsfrei nach längerer Zeit nachweisen das der jeweilige Verkäufer vom Vorschaden oder der Manipulation wußte? Es könnte ja auch teoretisch passiert sein als man 14 Tage im Urlaub war und der Wagen verliehen oder eins der Kinder im Haushalt oder ein Mitarbeiter des jeweiligen Unternehmens der Verursacher war, oder oder oder. Wie man da ZWEIFELSFREI beweisen möchte ist mir dann doch eher schleierhaft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein dass bei einem 100.000€ Auto das Verdeck nicht waschanlagenfest ist?



Auch wenn das S5 Cabrio nur schlappe 74.000,- Euro gekostet hat, ist das ein generelles Cabrio Problem. Jede Waschanlage ist anders. Die bei meinem Händler machte keine Probleme, die beiden welche ich immer ansteure in meiner Heimatstadt haben beide das Problem. Mit dem TTchen, dem Golf und dem A5 Cabrio hingegen nicht. Was soll man da machen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt das Fehlen eines Cabrios oder nicht kaufbare Xeon Scheinwerfer mit der Qualität von Dacia zu tun?
> Ich kenne zwei Leute die einen Dacia fahren und beide sind sehr zufrieden mit ihren Autos denn die machen genau das wofür sie gekauft wurden.


 
Wenn dir ein Hersteller nur sehr wenige, teilweise sehr "bewährte" (also uralte) Teile und Komponenten in seinen Fahrzeugen anbietet wirst du tendenziell weniger Probleme haben. ABer wie gesagt diese Logik zu Ende gedacht bedeutet: Kauf kein Auto, dann geht auch keins kaputt. Wenn ich aber Xenon oder LED Licht möchte, dann muss ich auch mit dem Risiko leben das es kaputt gehen kann, ebenso beim Verdeck, HDD Navi, etc... .


----------



## JC88 (20. Januar 2014)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen einem S5 Cabrioverdeck und einem A4 Cabrioverdeck?
Jetzt bezogen auf dein Problem mit dem Wasserschaden (?)


----------



## Beam39 (20. Januar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen einem S5 Cabrioverdeck und einem A4 Cabrioverdeck?
> Jetzt bezogen auf dein Problem mit dem Wasserschaden (?)


 
Dass es den A4 nicht mehr als Cabrio gibt


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Januar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen einem S5 Cabrioverdeck und einem A4 Cabrioverdeck?
> Jetzt bezogen auf dein Problem mit dem Wasserschaden (?)


 
Zum A4 ist es ein vollkommen anderes da zwischen beiden Autos rund 6 oder 7 Jahre liegen.
Aber zwischen A5 und S5 gibt es keins, ausser das in meinem Fall das des S5 eben undicht (also "kaputt") war.


----------



## JC88 (20. Januar 2014)

Sorry, ich meinte A5


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber zwischen A5 und S5 gibt es keins, ausser das in meinem Fall das des S5 eben undicht (also "kaputt") war.


 
OK einen Unterschied kann es geben. Beim S5 ist das Akkustikverdeck Serie beim A5 musste ich dafür 300 Euro extra zahlen. Aber ich denke das  macht ohnehin jeder.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand wie es mit einer Wertminderung bei einem unverschuldeten Unfall aussieht ?
Mir ist letzte woche jemand in meinen 3 Monate alten Fiesta ST rein gefahren.

Die Werkstatt möchte nun die komplette Stoßstange (in Sonderlackierung) und den dahinter liegenden Träger erneuern.
Ich habe bis jetzt keine genaue Schadenssumme und wollte mal Nachhaken wie es mit einer Wertminderung aussieht. Die Dame am Telefon hat mich sogar extra darauf hingeweisen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn der Träger der übliche Prallträger ist und der schraubbar ist, ist es kein Unfallwagen. Das wird es keine Wertminderung geben. Da hätte schon das Heckblech neu kommen müssen.

Klar kann man mal anfragen aber ich glaub es eher nicht.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2014)

Haha, mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ist das Auto von meinem Bruder in meinem Avatar. Ich hab das Bild verwechselt. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit austauschen, das Bild...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haha, mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ist das Auto von meinem Bruder in meinem Avatar. Ich hab das Bild verwechselt. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit austauschen, das Bild...


 #1st World Problems


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn dir ein Hersteller nur sehr wenige, teilweise sehr "bewährte" (also uralte) Teile und Komponenten in seinen Fahrzeugen anbietet wirst du tendenziell weniger Probleme haben. ABer wie gesagt diese Logik zu Ende gedacht bedeutet: Kauf kein Auto, dann geht auch keins kaputt. Wenn ich aber Xenon oder LED Licht möchte, dann muss ich auch mit dem Risiko leben das es kaputt gehen kann, ebenso beim Verdeck, HDD Navi, etc... .


 
eine altbackene H4 Lampe kann auch kaputt gehen.
Das Dilemma ist halt dass es bei den anderen Sachen deutlich teurer wird.

Heute repariert eine Wertkstatt kaum noch was. Da wird dann sofort alles ausgetauscht.
Ist ein Kondensator auf einer Platine kaputt wird kein neuer Kondensator verlötet -- denn den bekommt man nicht einzeln -- es wird einfach eine neue Platine eingebaut und das alte Teil ist Schrott.

Mich stört sowas eben eher.
Ich selbst habe ja nichts gegen eine gute Ausstattung aber teilweise wird da ein Kram angeboten der nur noch Kopfschütteln auslöst oder man muss irgendwelche Pakete kaufen obwohl man nur eine Sache haben will.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2014)

Problem ist eher, dass die Steuergeräte vergossen sind und man an den Kondensator nicht rankommt. Bekommen tut man den sicherlich...


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Problem ist eher, dass die Steuergeräte vergossen sind und man an den Kondensator nicht rankommt. Bekommen tut man den sicherlich...


 
Es geht ja nicht nur um das Steuergerät im Motorraum.
guck dir die ganze Elektronik im Amaturenbrett an.
Da wird alles auf einer Platine geballert weils billig ist und wenn was kaputt geht muss die gesamte Platine ausgetauscht werden weil niemand was repariert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

Die Firmen, die es reparieren bekommen es ja auch nicht auf die Reihe. Wie oft hab ich das schon gehabt: Ne das neue Steuergarät ist mir zu teuer, ich schicke das alte ein. Altes Steuergerät kommt wieder, ist immernoch kaputt. Hmmm ja dann muss ich ja wohl doch nen neues nehmen. 

Und heuzutage wird auch nicht alles auf eine Platine gemacht, das war mal. Ne aktuelle S-Klasse hat ~60 Hauptsteuergeräte und noch ein paar untergeordnete. Da hat jede Baugruppe ihr Steuergerät.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> #1st World Problems


 
Tatsache. Wenns schlimmer nicht kommt... 

Unter dem Außenspiegel kann man den roten Schriftzug "Trophy" erahnen. Das bin nicht ich.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Januar 2014)

Inzwischen ist die meiste Elektronik im Auto vergossen. Sogar Türgriffe mit den PEPS Antennen sind voll vergossen. Du kannst auch den Transformer in einem defekten Parksensor tauschen, wenn du die Vergussmasse weggeschliffen hast.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört sowas eben eher.
> Ich selbst habe ja nichts gegen eine gute Ausstattung aber teilweise wird da ein Kram angeboten der nur noch Kopfschütteln auslöst oder man muss irgendwelche Pakete kaufen obwohl man nur eine Sache haben will.


 
Die Paketproblematik hast du meist bei günstigen Herstellern wie Japanern und Franzosen. Bei BMW, Audi, .... kannst du zwar Vergünstigungen durch Pakete bekommen aber Zwangskopplungen sind eher selte.

Z.B. habe ich das Assistenzpaket, das kostet 1.500,- Euro, darin enthalten sind unter anderem der Abstandsregeltempomat (Einzelpreis ca. 1.250,- Euro), die Einparkhilfe (ca. 600,- Euro), der Spurhalteassisten (ca. 600,- Euro). Natürlich bekommst du auch alles einzeln. Aber ich habe dann doch lieber das Paket genommen  .


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

Die Paketpolitik hast du auch bei VW.

Und Einparkhilfe für 600€ ist schon frech.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

Manche Sachen sind einfach nicht einzeln zu bekommen, weil es technisch nicht möglich ist. Man kann z.B. keinen Fernlicht Assistent nehmen ohne einen Regen/Licht Sensor und Kamera. Oder Sitzbelüftung ohne Sitzheizung.

Und nur weil man eine bestimmte Sache möchte, schenkt einem der Hersteller ja nicht den dazu benotigten Rest.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Paketpolitik hast du auch bei VW.
> 
> Und Einparkhilfe für 600€ ist schon frech.


 
Schonmal ne Einparkhilfe nachträglich eingebaut? Dann wüsstest du, wieviel Sachen dafür nötig sind. 600€ sind da durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (20. Januar 2014)

@ITpassion

Wieso eigt kein S4 ? Liegt er dir nicht ? Ist doch günstiger und auch ganz gut


----------



## aloha84 (20. Januar 2014)

So morgen wird erstma schöön zur Arbeit gedriftet!
Drift Twins - Fun-Video auf Chilloutzone


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist die meiste Elektronik im Auto vergossen. Sogar Türgriffe mit den PEPS Antennen sind voll vergossen.


Wenn Jemand eine Idee hätte wie man die Dinger bezahlbar ohne Verguss wirklich dicht bekommt dann würden wir die auch nicht vergießen. Das kostet schließlich auch Zeit in der Produktion  .
Bei den Anforderungen an Temperaturschock etc. die da gestellt werden ist es aber technisch schlicht nicht möglich mit Luft im Griff zu arbeiten(schweineteure Spezialmembranen mal ausgenommen).


----------



## STSLeon (20. Januar 2014)

Wem sagst du das  hab erst neulich eine neue Vakuumvergussanlage gekauft.  Wäre auch froh, wenn es anders gehen würde. Immerhin kostet der Verguss auch Geld.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal ne Einparkhilfe nachträglich eingebaut? Dann wüsstest du, wieviel Sachen dafür nötig sind. 600€ sind da durchaus gerechtfertigt.


 
Wer redet denn von nachträglich einbauen?
Der Kabelbaum liegt schon da. Die Strippen sind vorhanden denn es gibt nicht so viele verschiedene Kabelbäume.
Und die Autos sind heute so unübersichtlich dass eine Einparkhilfe praktisch Pflicht ist.
Und bei einem 74.000€ Auto erwarte ich dass sowas ab Werk drin ist und nicht extra geordert werden muss.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Einparkhilfe für 600€ ist schon frech.


 Ich würde diesen nervtötenden piepser nichtmal geschenkt im auto haben wollen.
Einparken sollten eigentlich alle mal in der fahrschule gelernt haben. Mir ist zwar klar das nicht jeder einen langen crafter in eine, für dieses auto, enge parklücke bekommt, aber ein 4 oder 4,5m spielzeug sollte man schon schaffen.
Wenn ich aber die theorie-prüfung (führerschein) vom kollegen so sehe, wird momentan mehr wert auf selbige gelegt. (und was für sinnfreie fragen da dabei sind...) Fahren, geschweige denn einparken, können die meisten dann trotzdem nicht.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2014)

Ich habs inner Fahrschule auch nur so halbherzig gelernt.
Genauso blödsinnig finde ich das man das Berganfahren nimmer lernt...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich verstehe nie, was Leute für Probleme mit dem Anfahren am Berg haben ...   Oder warum sie dann mit der Handbremse rumhampeln.  Mit etwas Gefühl geht das ganz wunderbar nur mit Gas und Kupplung.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2014)

Ich finde eig auch recht easy, nur gibt es Leute die das selbst nach Jahren noch nicht hin bekommen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich würde diesen nervtötenden piepser nichtmal geschenkt im auto haben wollen.



In meinem Auto würdest du die Piepser verbaut haben wollen. Glaub mir.  Gabs zum Glück ab Werk verbaut dazu. 

Aber irgendwann kommt der Tag wo ich rückwärts mit dem Auto meiner Frau irgendwo reinbrettere. Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit so an die Piepser gewöhnt, dass ich immer ganz vergesse, dass ihr Auto keine Piepser hat.  Irgendwann piepsts nicht, sondern es knallt. 






watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habs inner Fahrschule auch nur so halbherzig gelernt.



Hätte ich in der Fahrprüfung Einparken gemusst, ich wäre gnadenlos durchgefallen. Konnte ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von nachträglich einbauen?
> Der Kabelbaum liegt schon da. Die Strippen sind vorhanden denn es gibt nicht so viele verschiedene Kabelbäume.
> Und die Autos sind heute so unübersichtlich dass eine Einparkhilfe praktisch Pflicht ist.
> Und bei einem 74.000€ Auto erwarte ich dass sowas ab Werk drin ist und nicht extra geordert werden muss.


 Haha der Kabelbaum liegt da nicht. Wär ja noch schöner. Die Kabelbäume sind Modular und da wird nur drangesteckt, was man kauft. Und ich finde das 600€ für 2 Kabelbäume, 2 Steuergeräte, 12 Ultaschallsensoren, 12 Entkopllerringe, 12 Stoßstangenhalter, 12x Lackierung der Sensoren, 1 Stoßstange mit Löchern(extra Form muss dafür erstellt werden, die sind nicht gebohrt), 1 Sicherung, ein bischen extra Software auf 2-3 Steuergeräten und ~10 Kabelbinder gerechtfertigt ist.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habs inner Fahrschule auch nur so halbherzig gelernt.
> Genauso blödsinnig finde ich das man das Berganfahren nimmer lernt...


 Muss man am Berg anders anfahren als in der Ebene?  LoL ich fahre nie anders am Berg an, egal wie steil der ist. Und die Kupplung am Schleifpunkt totschleifen und dann von der Bremse gehen(wie in der Fahrschule gelernt) ist eh falsch. Wer zurückrollt und so lange braucht nur um von Bremse auf Gas zu wechseln und die Kupplung nen Stück loszulassen, dem würde ich empfehlen auf einem abgesperrten Gelände noch ein wenig zu üben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> In meinem Auto würdest du die Piepser verbaut haben wollen. Glaub mir.  Gabs zum Glück ab Werk verbaut dazu.


 Keine chance!  (den beweis trete ich auch an!) Das ding würde ich zuerst raus reisen da es mehr irritiert als hilft.
Tipp:
Notfalls kannst du, nach einem blick in den rückspiegel, auch die fahrertür leicht auf machen und da heraus nach hinten schauen. Ich schätze mal das du dann fest stellst, das du nur ein paar cm vor der hinterachse sitzt und hast dadurch dein fahrzeugende hervorragend im blick.  Wo dein auto auf der beifahrerseite aufhört, solltest du dabei natürlich im gefühl haben oder gelegtlich auch danach schauen.


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2014)

Weis nicht was man gegen die Piepser haben kann. Sind einfach praktisch und erleichtern das Leben genau so wie Sitzheizung


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Januar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> @ITpassion
> 
> Wieso eigt kein S4 ? Liegt er dir nicht ? Ist doch günstiger und auch ganz gut


 
Der S4 macht sicherlich auch viel Spaß aber ich finde Limousinen/ Kombis relativ langweilig, unabhängig von der Motorisierung. Erschwerend dazu kommt das ich ein riesen Cabriofan bin. Insofern bin ich mit meiner Wahl (noch) ganz zufrieden.
Wenn ich mal einen Kombi möchte wird es wohl ein Octavia RS, der kostet als volle Hütte nichtmal 38.000,-.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weis nicht was man gegen die Piepser haben kann. Sind einfach praktisch und erleichtern das Leben...


Ich hasse alles, was an einem auto so piepsen kann. Das geht garnicht! Entweder es kommt, wenn man es nicht erwartet oder es stört mich beim machen. (gerade zügiges einparken benötigt etwas konzentration und da ist es störend)


> ... genau so wie Sitzheizung


  Die hab ich auch. (war halt drin) Allerdings ist eine standheizung viel genialer.  (hab ich nachrüsten lassen )


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weis nicht was man gegen die Piepser haben kann. Sind einfach praktisch und erleichtern das Leben genau so wie Sitzheizung


 
So nen Eierwärmer halte ich hingegen für unnötig. Würde ich mich fühlen, wie so ein alter Mann. Aber Frauen stehen drauf. Ich wollte sowas aber nicht im Auto.


Was den Parkpieser angeht, dass Ding ist in meinem Auto halt wirklich unabdingbar. Die Sicht nach hinten geht wegen der Coupéform gegen null. Ich fühle mich trotz Parkpieser beim Rückwartsfahren nicht wirklich wohl und am Liebsten wäre es mir, ich hätte aus der Optionsliste die Rückfahrkamera zum Auto dazubestellt. 

Übrigens, garnicht mal so schlecht. Das Unübersichtliche erzieht immerhin im Stadtverkehr zum defensiven Fahren. Ich überlege mir zwischenzeitlich 3 x, ob ich flink die Spur wechsle, oder nicht. Mir ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass ich was in den scheuentor großen toten Winkeln übersehe. Einen Bus zum Beispiel...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weis nicht was man gegen die Piepser haben kann. Sind einfach praktisch und erleichtern das Leben genau so wie Sitzheizung


 Schrecklich diese Piepser. Ich fahr nen A3 und keinen Sprinter extra lang. Diese 4,152 Meter bewege ich bei über 200 nur ein paar cm vom Randstein und dem sicheren Abflug entfernt. Da komme ich auch in eine Parklücke ohne anecken.


Ich find es auch immer wieder lustig, wenn jemand für links abbiegen steht und so weit zur Mitte gefahren ist, dass man rechts noch dran vorbeikommt. Dann fahren die meisten im Kriechtempo dran vorbei. Ein Auto wird nicht breiter, nur weil man schneller fährt. Ich fahr da ganz normal mit 50 dran vorbei. Man sieht doch ob man jetzt zwischen Bordstein und Abbieger eingequetscht wird oder die Lücke breit genug ist.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Januar 2014)

Schalte mich jetzt als langer stummer Mitleser mal kurz ein 

Piepser und Kamera können schon sehr hilfreich sein. Ich selber habe noch keinen Führerschein, habe jedoch den Eindruck bekommen, dass gerade in Parkhäusern und ähnlichen weniger belichteten Parkplätzen das Rückwärts einparken mit unserem Wagen dadurch sehr erleichtert wird. Der hat nach schräg hinten eine ziemlich miese Rundumsicht, wenn dann auch noch die Heckscheibe verdunkelt ist


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich brauch eigentlich auch keinen Eierwärmer aber war halt schon drin mittlerweile gar nicht so schlecht morgens bei Minusgraden


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

Sitzheizung nur bei Leder, sonst schrumpeln die Klötze total zusammen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was den Parkpieser angeht, dass Ding ist in meinem Auto halt wirklich unabdingbar.


Wie gesagt, für mich wär er unnötig. Es gibt außenspiegel (gut, kleine machen es nicht einfacher) und eine fahrertür die man öffnen kann.


> Das Unübersichtliche erzieht immerhin im Stadtverkehr zum defensiven Fahren.


Das mach ich auch mit der relativ guten übersicht meines autos. Ich will ja nicht, das irgend so ein neuwagen an meinem alten passat zerschellt. 


> Mir ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass ich was in den scheuentor großen toten Winkeln übersehe. Einen Bus zum Beispiel...


 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen A3 und keinen Sprinter extra lang.


 Bei einem langen sprinter ist die einparkhilfe noch unnötiger als bei  deinem A3. Die sprinter haben große außenspiegel und die reichen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei einem langen sprinter ist die einparkhilfe noch unnötiger als bei  deinem A3. Die sprinter haben große außenspiegel und die reichen.


 Das Problem ist, dass man keinen Rückspiegel hat. Solange man rückwärts auf ein Hinternis zufährt, was breiter als der Sprinter ist, kein Problem. Nur da gibts ja diese schönen Parkpoller. Die sieht man irgendwann nicht mehr im Spiegel.

Viel wichtiger ist die Servolenkung beim einparken. Nen Sprinter mit Motor aus in der Halle rumzuschieben ist ne Qual. Da steht man in Fahrhaus und reißt wie ein Spinner am Lenkrad und die Räder bewegen sich kaum. Ich schiebe da lieber freiwillig und lass nen Azubi lenken.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, für mich wär er unnötig. Es gibt außenspiegel (gut, kleine machen es nicht einfacher) und eine fahrertür die man öffnen kann.



Wenn du vorbei kommst, darfst du gerne mal ne Runde rückwärts fahren. Dann wirst du wissen, warum Renault die Parkpiepser kostenlos dazu gibt. In der Zwischenzeit sehe ich das ganze aber auch nicht mehr nur als Sicherheitsfeature, sondern auch als Komfortfunktion. Man muss beim Einparken keine Verrenkungen mehr machen und der Abstand zu den anderen Autos stimmt immer. Natürlich gehts auch ohne. Die neuen Autos sind i.d.R. halt sehr unübersichtlich und ich mag ungern nen Rempler riskieren. 

Was das Türaufmachen angeht, so parke ich jeden Morgen vor der Firma. Aber halt nur, damit ich sehe, dass ich gerade und mittig in der Parkbucht stehe.


----------



## Mosed (20. Januar 2014)

Ich finde Sitzheizung super - ich habe aber auch Leder und nutze die nur zum Aufheizen. Sobald der Sitz warm ist, mache ich die wieder aus. Minutenlang läuft die bei mir nicht, das ist mir dann auch zu unangenehm.
Aber bei kalten Temperaturen für etwas Wärmeinput ist es super. 

Vorteil von Parkpiepsern ist, dass man weniger EIngewöhnungszeit für das Auto braucht und fast jeder damit Kollisionfrei parken kann. Nachteil ist, dass man nie wirklich lernt, wo das eigene Auto zu Ende ist. Oder zumindest dauert es deutlich länger als ohne. Dann muss man es lernen. 

Mit genug Übung kann man jedes Auto ohne Piepser einparken. Sattelschlepper haben auch keine und was manche Fahrer können ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## seventyseven (20. Januar 2014)

Ist der Motor kalt gib ihm 6 1/2 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lwD1GCiI2A

Der Sound als der BMW wegfährt ist ja schon sexy


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man keinen Rückspiegel hat. Solange man rückwärts auf ein Hinternis zufährt, was breiter als der Sprinter ist, kein Problem. Nur da gibts ja diese schönen Parkpoller. Die sieht man irgendwann nicht mehr im Spiegel.


Das hab ich im gefühl. Und sollte es mal um den letzten cm gehen, hab ich sicherlich auch einen beifahrer der einweisen könnte. 



> Viel wichtiger ist die Servolenkung beim einparken. Nen Sprinter mit Motor aus in der Halle rumzuschieben ist ne Qual. Da steht man in Fahrhaus und reißt wie ein Spinner am Lenkrad und die Räder bewegen sich kaum. Ich schiebe da lieber freiwillig und lass nen Azubi lenken.


 Kennst du noch transporter ohne servolenkung? Wir hatten in der firma am anfang noch einen lt28 (echige form). Das ding hatte keine und war leer im stand kaum bzw. beladen garnicht zu lenken. Das war jedes mal spaßig den in eine parklücke zu bekommen. (und so fertig wie man anschließend war noch das material breit zu tragen )


----------



## Re4dt (20. Januar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ich finde Sitzheizung super


Finde ich ebenfalls. Nur wenn die etwas länger an ist wird es zu heiß.  Das find ich dann recht unangenehm. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hätte ich in der Fahrprüfung Einparken gemusst, ich wäre gnadenlos durchgefallen. Konnte ich überhaupt nicht.


 /-Sign! Zwar kann ich mehr oder weniger Parken. Nur hab ich Depp damals meinen Führerschein in der neuen A-Klasse gemacht. Sicht nach hinten --> So gut wie keine vorhanden 
In der Prüfung war, dass dann Beten- Lenkrad einschlagen und hoffen das man die Lücke trifft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn du vorbei kommst, darfst du gerne mal ne Runde rückwärts fahren.


 Wenn bei dir in der nähe eine rallye stattfinden sollte komm ich gerne darauf zurück. Da kann ich wenigstens noch mein hobby damit verknüpfen... (keine angst, bin nur zuschauer am rand mit fotoapparat )


Mosed schrieb:


> Mit genug Übung kann man jedes Auto ohne Piepser  einparken. Sattelschlepper haben auch keine und was manche Fahrer können  ist der Wahnsinn.


 Das reicht schon bei normalen lkw`s. Bin da auch manchmal erstaunt wie  die diese geräte schon fast auf 1 cm in irgendwelche einfahrten  buxieren, wenn sie müssen.


----------



## ich558 (20. Januar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ist der Motor kalt gib ihm 6 1/2   <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lwD1GCiI2A">YouTube Link</a>  Der Sound als der BMW wegfährt ist ja schon sexy



Sehr geil


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte in der Fahrschule die alte A Klasse. Einfacher ging es nicht mit dem Einparken 
Der z4 ist bei geschlossenem Verdeck auch recht unübersichtlich. 
Und der 5er ist die Mutter der Unübersichtlichkeit  Ohne PDC wäre ich aufgeschmissen. Wenn ich den nun jeden Tag länger fahren würde, ging's vielleicht auch ohne PDC.
P.S. Bin momentan in der Vorserienfertigung vom b8 tätig, ich kann nur sagen, der wird richtig klasse werden.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2014)

Was ist ein b8?


----------



## Re4dt (20. Januar 2014)

B8-> BMW Alpina B8???

Ansonsten keine Ahnung


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2014)

Könnte ein Audi A4 sein.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne nur B4 und B6 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hätte ich in der Fahrprüfung Einparken gemusst, ich wäre gnadenlos durchgefallen. Konnte ich überhaupt nicht.



Ich musste lustigerweise auch nicht einparken. Ich bekomms schon einigermaßen hin aber erstens muss ich fast nie irgendwo 
in ne Enge Lücke (wehe jemand bringt jetzt nen Spruch) und zweitens fahr ich dann eh vorwärts rein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was ist ein b8?


 
Hab "Passat" vor'm b8 vergessen


----------



## Riverna (20. Januar 2014)

Meine alte Stage 1 Kupplung mit originaler Schwungscheibe gegen meine neue Stage 3 Kupplung mit leichter Schwungscheibe.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich trotz Parkpieser beim Rückwartsfahren nicht wirklich wohl und am Liebsten wäre es mir, ich hätte aus der Optionsliste die Rückfahrkamera zum Auto dazubestellt.


 
Ich habe die Parksensoren vorne und hinten + Rückfahrkamera. Aber die Kamera ist ein reiner Gag um den Beifahrer zu belustigen. Denn wenn ich rückwärts bei meinen Eltern die Einfahrt (mit Knick) per Monitor versuche zu treffen stehe ich immer krumm und schief in der Einfahrt  . Per Spiegel und Sensor hingegen geht es top.


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe die Parksensoren vorne und hinten + Rückfahrkamera. Aber die Kamera ist ein reiner Gag um den Beifahrer zu belustigen. Denn wenn ich rückwärts bei meinen Eltern die Einfahrt (mit Knick) per Monitor versuche zu treffen stehe ich immer krumm und schief in der Einfahrt  . Per Spiegel und Sensor hingegen geht es top.


 
Also in meinem s5 hatte ich auch ne cam drin. 
Ich fand die sehr hilfreich. 
1. Konnte man beim einparken bis auf nen mm an die andere Stoßstange fahren 
2. War die bei Dunkelheit restlicht verstärkt 

3. Konnte ich gerade bei komischen Einfahrten besonders gut damit navigieren. Bei mir hat der Jeh nach lenkstellung auch angezeigt wo man in etwa raus kommt. 

Also ich fand super.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2014)

Ich komme problemlos mit meinem Smart in jede noch so enge Parklücke und parke auch schon mal quer.


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2014)

Mir gehts nicht ums Ausparken an sich. Damit hab ich keine Probleme, bzw. die Piepser reichen vollkommen. Von der Kamera würde ich mir mehr Sicherheit versprechen, wenn z.B. mal ne Oma hinterm Auto vorbeischleicht. Nen Radfahrer hätte ich fast schon umgefahren. Hat gemeint, er müsste blöd hinterem Auto halten und ich konnte ihn nicht sehen. Die Rückfahrkamera quasi als Sicherheitsfeature, nicht als Ein- oder Ausparkhilfe.


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich komme problemlos mit meinem Smart in jede noch so enge Parklücke und parke auch schon mal quer.


 
Das ist innerhalb der StVO nicht erlaubt und auch mitunter gefährlich.

Also nicht sehr lustig wie ich finde.


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2014)

Wenn es erlaubt wäre, seitlich an den Autos Reflektoren anzubringen, wäre das Querparken wohl kein Problem.


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn es erlaubt wäre, seitlich an den Autos Reflektoren anzubringen, wäre das Querparken wohl kein Problem.


 
Wenn ich in Deutschland die alleinige macht hätte, dann wären noch ganz andere Sachen erlaubt  

Wie das mit dem wenn... ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Januar 2014)

Und ich dachte es ist manchmal schwer nen Anhängerzug wo in eine Baustelle rein zu bekommen wenn man überhaupt nicht sieht wo der Anhänger fertig ist und grad hinrollt. Man kann sich nur aufs räumliche Gefühl verlassen  Zum Glück hab ich eure Probleme nedd


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Das ist innerhalb der StVO nicht erlaubt und auch mitunter gefährlich.
> 
> Also nicht sehr lustig wie ich finde.



Manchmal geht es nicht anders weil einige SUV Fahrer meinen dass sie zwei Parkplätze brauchen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Manchmal geht es nicht anders weil einige SUV Fahrer meinen dass sie zwei Parkplätze brauchen.


 
Querparken macht doch nur Sinn wenn man hintereinander steht (Straßenrand) oder?
Und SUVs sind nicht länger wie normale Limousinen + Kombis. Wo ist denn das SUV-spezifische Problem?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. Januar 2014)

Oder wie am Samstag nen Mercedes Sprinter bei uns auf dem Obi-Parkplatz 4.
3 fürs Fahrzeug  (quer) und dahinter auf noch einem so nen Baustellen-Pfahl (die dinger mit der Lampe oben drauf), der gesamte restliche Parkplatz war voll.
Auf dem 4. Platz war aber sonst nichts, was auf ne Baustelle hindeutete, etc., den hatte er anscheinend da hingestellt um nachher einladen zu können 
Die Leute vor mir waren sichtlich begeistert, ich einfach Blinker rechts und den Pfahl ihm neben die Hinterachse gestellt und da geparkt 
Gab spontanen Szene-Applaus von n paar Umstehenden, als ich mit Einkaufen fertig war, war der Typ noch nicht wieder da.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Querparken macht doch nur Sinn wenn man hintereinander steht (Straßenrand) oder?
> Und SUVs sind nicht länger wie normale Limousinen + Kombis. Wo ist denn das SUV-spezifische Problem?


 
Es ist faulheit.
die Großen Suvs sind riesige Autos. Der Besitzer hat keine Lust sich perfekt hinzustellen sodass andere auch noch parken können.
Der wirft seine Karre hin und steigt dann aus. Egal ob er nach vorne noch 1 Meter hat oder nicht.
Das ist eben das "Recht des Größeren".
Die "Nach mir die Sintflut" Mentalität ist im Straßenverkehr ja nichts neues.


----------



## seventyseven (21. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Das ist innerhalb der StVO nicht erlaubt und auch mitunter gefährlich.
> 
> Also nicht sehr lustig wie ich finde.


 

Bullshit.

In der StVO § 12 steht nirgends dass das Quer parken verboten sein soll.

Punkt 6 - "Es ist platzsparend zu parken; das gilt in der Regel auch für das Halten."


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir gehts nicht ums Ausparken an sich. Damit hab ich keine Probleme, bzw. die Piepser reichen vollkommen. Von der Kamera würde ich mir mehr Sicherheit versprechen, wenn z.B. mal ne Oma hinterm Auto vorbeischleicht. Nen Radfahrer hätte ich fast schon umgefahren. Hat gemeint, er müsste blöd hinterem Auto halten und ich konnte ihn nicht sehen. Die Rückfahrkamera quasi als Sicherheitsfeature, nicht als Ein- oder Ausparkhilfe.


 
Rückfahrkameras sind echt ne Bereicherung, find ich absolut klasse die Teile.


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Rückfahrkameras sind echt ne Bereicherung, find ich absolut klasse die Teile.


 
Wenns nach Hinten so aussieht, wie auf den Beispielbilder ausem Konfigurator vom Megane, ist es fast ein Muss! Nächste Auto wird garantiert welche haben. Zumindest, wenns wieder ein Coupé wird und keine Babyschaukel.


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist faulheit. die Großen Suvs sind riesige Autos. Der Besitzer hat keine Lust sich perfekt hinzustellen sodass andere auch noch parken können. Der wirft seine Karre hin und steigt dann aus. Egal ob er nach vorne noch 1 Meter hat oder nicht. Das ist eben das "Recht des Größeren". Die "Nach mir die Sintflut" Mentalität ist im Straßenverkehr ja nichts neues.



Das sind mal schöne Vorurteile


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. Januar 2014)

wenn es nicht genug solcher leute gäbe, würden auch keine solchen "Vorurteile" herumgeistern...


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2014)

Gibt's genau so bei allen anderen Marken welche  die meinen sie seien alleine oder können schlicht nicht einparken wobei letzteres häufiger der Fall ist denke ich.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Das sind mal schöne Vorurteile


 
Leider nicht.
klar gibt es immer Leute die einfach nicht einparken können.
Aber ich beobachte in den letzen Jahren halt immer die "Mir doch egal" Mentalität.
Früher war das noch anders aber heute scheint zu gelten:
Je größer das Auto desto mehr Rechte auf der Straße.


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich konnte sowas noch nicht beobachten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> klar gibt es immer Leute die einfach nicht einparken können.
> Aber ich beobachte in den letzen Jahren halt immer die "Mir doch egal" Mentalität.
> Früher war das noch anders aber heute scheint zu gelten:
> Je größer das Auto desto mehr Rechte auf der Straße.


 Tja, da kannst du nur gegenhalten. Oder untergehen.
Kannst es ja mal mit nem T90 oder so probieren.


----------



## Murdoch (21. Januar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bullshit.
> 
> In der StVO § 12 steht nirgends dass das Quer parken verboten sein soll.
> 
> Punkt 6 - "Es ist platzsparend zu parken; das gilt in der Regel auch für das Halten."


 
Dann solltest du noch mal zu Fahrschule gehen oder richtig lesen.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenns nach Hinten so aussieht, wie auf den Beispielbilder ausem Konfigurator vom Megane, ist es fast ein Muss! Nächste Auto wird garantiert welche haben. Zumindest, wenns wieder ein Coupé wird und keine Babyschaukel.


 
Reicht doch vollkommen, weiß gar nicht was du hast


----------



## seventyseven (21. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Dann solltest du noch mal zu Fahrschule gehen oder richtig lesen.



Querparken mit Smart - Verfahren wegen Ordnungswidrigkeit wurde aufgehoben

Amtsgerichte die jenen Sachverhalt schon geklärt haben.

Ist erlaubt und hat mich auch nur wenige Sekunden gekostet herauszufinden. Bevor man solch Stuss verbreitet soll man sich doch bitte erstmal Informieren und/oder Ahnung haben.

Danke.

Tldr: 
"Querparken ist bei Smart zulässig (541) (jlp).  
Ein Querparken zum Fahrbahnrand ist zulässig, wenn dies aus verkehrstechnischen Gründen, namentlich zur besseren Ausnützung des vorhandenen Parkraums bei genügend breiter Straße zweckmäßig ist und zu keiner Gefahrerhöhung für den fließenden Verkehr führt. Diese Voraussetzungen sind bei dem Pkw Smart regelmäßig gegeben. Amtsgericht Viechtach, Az.: 7 II OWi 00605/05 "

"Nach ständiger Rechtsprechung des Bundesgerichtshofes (BGHSt 17, 240 ff.) ist ein Querparken zulässig, wenn dies aus verkehrstechnischen Gründen, namentlich zur besseren Ausnützung des vorhandenen Parkraums bei genügend breiter Straße zweckmäßig ist und zu keiner Gefahrerhöhung für den fließenden Verkehr führt."


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2014)

Hätte mich auch gewundert wenss verboten gewesen wäre. Find ich super cool wenn da son Smart quer iner Parklücke steht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenns nach Hinten so aussieht, wie auf den Beispielbilder ausem Konfigurator vom Megane, ist es fast ein Muss! Nächste Auto wird garantiert welche haben. Zumindest, wenns wieder ein Coupé wird und keine Babyschaukel.


 Ich hatte heut mal kurzzeitig so einen renault mit verbauter heck-aussicht vor mir. Der hatte schön große außenspiegel, im vergleich zu meinen...
Aber wo wir grade bei rückspiegeln sind, ich weiß schon garnicht mehr wann ich meinen mittleren zuletzt benutzt habe. Vermutlich war in dem moment gerade eine schöne maid hinter mir wobei das schon seeeeehr lange her seim muß.


Threshold schrieb:


> Leider nicht.


Das ist ein trugschluss. Vermutlich fahren in deiner gegend nur sehr viele SUV`s rum. 
Hier schaffen es die leute sogar mit einem kleinwagen 2 parkplätze zu  blockieren. Am schönsten finde ich aber immer noch wenn sich leute  beschweren, das man ihnen als handwerker den parkplatz "weg nimmt" (die  leute sind zudem faul und wollen keinen meter zuviel zur haustür laufen)  und dann schaut man in die reihe parkender auto`s und alle haben nach  vorn und hinten noch min. 0,5m platz. Da kann man dann wirklich schon  sagen das, wenn alle richtig zusammen rutschen, noch locker für 5-6  auto`s platz wäre. (beim hintereinander parken am straßenrand) 


> Aber ich beobachte in den letzen Jahren halt immer die "Mir doch egal" Mentalität.


 Die letzten jahre erst? Ich kenn es fast nicht anders. (es gibt immer ausnahmen)
Dazu kommen dann noch omi`s mit langer weile die nur darauf warten das du was machst, was ihnen nicht passt.  Die welt wird immer bekloppter...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Januar 2014)

Smarts parken auch Quer in Parklücken...? Hab mich schon gewundert wo der Kratzer an der Stoßstange herkommt. Ich muss dann wohl über einen rübergefahren sein ohne es bemerkt zu haben...


----------



## Murdoch (22. Januar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Querparken mit Smart - Verfahren wegen Ordnungswidrigkeit wurde aufgehoben
> 
> Amtsgerichte die jenen Sachverhalt schon geklärt haben.
> 
> ...


 
Bevor du beleidigend wirst solltest du dich besser durch die links lesen, als nur den erst besten mal kurz anzulegen. So würdest du keine Diplomarbeit überstehen 

http://www.smartpit.de/querparken-ja-oder-nein/

Insbesondere interessant ist die Aussage zu deiner zitierten Entscheidung, es handelt sich hierbei um eine Einzelfallentscheidung und besitzt keine allgemeingültigkeit. 

Daher würdest du wenn du ein paar links weiter geschaut hättest viele fragen von smart Fahrern finden die einen Strafzettel bekommen haben.


----------



## FKY2000 (22. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Smarts parken auch Quer in Parklücken...? Hab mich schon gewundert wo der Kratzer an der Stoßstange herkommt. Ich muss dann wohl über einen rübergefahren sein ohne es bemerkt zu haben...



spielt doch keine rolle wie herum die smarties parken. sind doch breit, wie lang :p


----------



## killer196 (22. Januar 2014)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> spielt doch keine rolle wie herum die smarties parken. sind doch breit, wie lang :p



Haha ja


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich spielt es eine untergeordnete Rolle, ob das Querparken explizit verboten ist oder nicht. Im Text sind nämlich ein paar Passagen eingebaut, die einen gewissen Spielraum zu lassen. 
Ein guter Anwalt wird "genügend breite Straße", "keine Gefährdung" etc. unter Umständen nach seinem Verständnis (bzw. Mandat)
auslegen.
Es reicht ja schon, wenn der Smart ein paar Zentimeter weiter auf die Straße ragt als die benachbarten Autos oder wenn der Nachbar weg fährt und der Smart alleine da steht usw usf ...


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Also so dämlich wie manche Leute parken da fällt doch selbst ein schlecht quergeparkter Smart kein bisschen ins Gewicht...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Januar 2014)

^ /sign.

An der Uni hier sieht man das auch immer schön, da parken die auch wie die Blöden.
5 Autos auf 8 Parkplätzen und so Sachen.


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2014)

Sonntag 2. Februar:


Spoiler



All we know is, he's called the Stig. 
Top Gear Season 21 startet


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch gewundert wenss verboten gewesen wäre. Find ich super cool wenn da son Smart quer iner Parklücke steht


 
Ich habe auch schon quer gestanden und die Politesse hat mir keinen Strafzettel gegeben.
Der neben mir hatte aber einen weil er zu weit vom Kantstein weg stand. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist ein trugschluss. Vermutlich fahren in deiner gegend nur sehr viele SUV`s rum.



In Hamburg fahren schon eine Menge SUVs herum. Das ist richtig.
Vor allem die fetten Teile die sich halt nicht jeder leisten kann und eben die  parken wie sie lustig sind.
Die parken im Parkhäusern auch immer über zwei Parkplätze weil das Auto einfach zu groß ist.
Aber wer sich so ein Auto für die Stadt kauft muss eben damit leben dass er Probleme bekommt oder verursacht und dann eben extra zur Kasse gebeten wird.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hier schaffen es die leute sogar mit einem kleinwagen 2 parkplätze zu  blockieren. Am schönsten finde ich aber immer noch wenn sich leute  beschweren, das man ihnen als handwerker den parkplatz "weg nimmt" (die  leute sind zudem faul und wollen keinen meter zuviel zur haustür laufen)  und dann schaut man in die reihe parkender auto`s und alle haben nach  vorn und hinten noch min. 0,5m platz. Da kann man dann wirklich schon  sagen das, wenn alle richtig zusammen rutschen, noch locker für 5-6  auto`s platz wäre. (beim hintereinander parken am straßenrand)



Und das meine ich eben mit der Mentalität. Keine Sau interessiert sich mehr für den anderen. 
Jeder guckt wo er bleibt anstatt Rücksicht aufeinander zu nehmen und auch mal nachzugeben.
Ich habe schon des Öfteren gesehen wie sich zwei um einen Parkplatz gestritten haben obwohl es 200 Meter weiter noch freie Plätze gab.
Aber bloß nicht zu viel laufen. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die letzten jahre erst? Ich kenn es fast nicht anders. (es gibt immer ausnahmen)



Ich habe seit den 80ern meinen Lappen und da war das wie auch in den 90ern noch relativ gesittet.
Erst seit es die fetten Geländewagen, SUVs, Sportlimousinen usw. gibt sinkt die Rücksichtnahme.
Kann sicher auch damit zu tun haben dass immer mehr Autos auf immer kaputteren Straßen fahren [in Hamburg gibt es Fahrbahnen die so kaputt sind dass die tiefer gelegte GTI Fraktion einen großen Bogen darum macht].
Trotzdem muss das nicht sein. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu kommen dann noch omi`s mit langer weile die nur darauf warten das du was machst, was ihnen nicht passt.  Die welt wird immer bekloppter...



Omis sehe ich eher selten.
Meist ist es der Rentner mit Hut der sich nicht entscheiden kann was er machen soll oder gefühlte 2 Wochen zum Einparken braucht weil er in seinem Sportcoupe nichts mehr sehen kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> [in Hamburg gibt es Fahrbahnen die so kaputt sind dass die tiefer gelegte GTI Fraktion einen großen Bogen darum macht].


 Das haben wir hier auch in rauen mengen. In gera gibt es sogar ein paar seitenstraßen mit teils dreieckigen pflastersteinen die aussehen, als hätten sie schon 2 weltkriege überlebt. 
Aber nutzfahrzeuge sind ja gott sei dank eingeschränkt gelände-fähig auch wenn man langsam fahren muß um die achsen nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Von den Autobahnen mal angesehen sind wir hier gottseidank von guten Straßen umgeben.


----------



## seventyseven (22. Januar 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Sonntag 2. Februar:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ernsthaft da bin ich so geil drauf. Ich hoffe es gibt ein paar BBC2 Streams die nicht beschissen sind


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Von den Autobahnen mal angesehen sind wir hier gottseidank von guten Straßen umgeben.


 
Innenstadt von Braunschweig ist auf Nebenstraßen Schritttempo angesagt teils .


Kam der Wintereinbruch bei euch eigentlich auch so unerwartet für manche ? Also ich kam heute früh nur mit Mühe auf unser Parkdeck auf der Arbeit drauf (Rampe hoch) und als ich dann oben war musste man beten, dass man nicht in die gegenüber der Auffahrt liegenden Wand rutscht ...


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Jaja der Wintereinbruch  T Shirt, Blumen blühen, ich muss diese Woche noch Rasen mähen....
Schon geil


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2014)

Bei diesen Leuten, die meinen absichtlich mehrere Parkplätze zu belegen ist ganz lustig die Siegel anzuklappen und alle Wischer hochzustellen.

So nen Pflegedienst Karren parkte auch häufiger bei mir aufm Hof. Als ich einmal wiederkam hab ich mich dahinter gestellt(noch auf dem Hof) und bin erst nach ner halben Stunde wieder weggefahren. Die hat geklingelt und meinte, sie wollte raus. Ich hab gesagt das ich erst mein Essen aufessen muss, weil es sonst kalt wird. Danach stand der Karren nicht wieder auf dem Hof.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Kam der Wintereinbruch bei euch eigentlich auch  so unerwartet für manche ? Also ich kam heute früh nur mit Mühe auf  unser Parkdeck auf der Arbeit drauf (Rampe hoch) und als ich dann oben  war musste man beten, dass man nicht in die gegenüber der Auffahrt  liegenden Wand rutscht ...


 Welcher Winter? Hier ist es nicht mal nachts unter 0°C.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2014)

Bei uns ist es seit drei Tagen durchgängig Arschglatt . Gestern kam inner Stadt nen LKW vonner Autobahn der erstmal statt den Beschleunigungsstreifen zu nehmen um nen paar Zentimeter an der Mittelleitplanke vorbei ist (zweispurig wohlbemerkt  )...


----------



## winner961 (22. Januar 2014)

So seit gestern auch endlich 18 und das Auto gabs auch zum Geburtstag 
Bilder kommen wahrscheinlich morgen


----------



## Re4dt (22. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es seit drei Tagen durchgängig Arschglatt .


 Hier bei uns ist es ständig Glatt zur Zeit Abends.  
Bleibe daher auch meist daheim, ist mir zu gefährlich noch so als Fahranfänger...


winner961 schrieb:


> So seit gestern auch endlich 18 und das Auto gabs auch zum Geburtstag
> Bilder kommen wahrscheinlich morgen


 
Spann einen nicht auf die Folter!  Was gab es ?  
Alles gute nachträglich!


----------



## winner961 (22. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hier bei uns ist es ständig Glatt zur Zeit Abends.
> Bleibe daher auch meist daheim, ist mir zu gefährlich noch so als Fahranfänger...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dankeschön Bilder kann ich erst morgen machen da es jetzt zu dunkel ist 
Es kommt aus Italien und ist weiß


----------



## andy91xx (22. Januar 2014)

Mein Spielzeug für den Sommer  Nissan 300zx TT Originalzustand.

Ps: Da habe Ich doch glatt mein Alltags Auto vergessen, nix besonderes aber der Kombi macht seinen Dienst


----------



## Mosed (22. Januar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> und dann schaut man in die reihe parkender auto`s und alle haben nach  vorn und hinten noch min. 0,5m platz. Da kann man dann wirklich schon  sagen das, wenn alle richtig zusammen rutschen, noch locker für 5-6  auto`s platz wäre.


 
Naja, ich würde mal sagen, dass weniger als 0,5m Abstand ein Krampf beim Ausparken bedeuten würde. Ich kann ja auch als Parker nicht davon ausgehen, dass der nächste (also der später parkt als ich) ausreichend Abstand hält. Entsprechend muss man ja selber so viel Abstand lassen, dass man mit etwas Platz nach hinten auch wieder aus der Lücke rauskommt.
0,5 Meter vorne und hinten würde ich als normal bezeichnen. Bis zu 1 Meter ist wohl zulässig Auto-und-Verkehr - Das Recht der Straße - Platzsparend parken
So ohne Auto vor einem am Schreibtisch ist der Abstand aber auch schlecht vorstellbar.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Ich liebe dieses Auto


----------



## winner961 (22. Januar 2014)

Sehr schicker Nissan gefällt mir  ist ein Targa oder ?


----------



## andy91xx (22. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Sehr schicker Nissan gefällt mir  ist ein Targa oder ?



Ja genau.


----------



## Re4dt (22. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Dankeschön Bilder kann ich erst morgen machen da es jetzt zu dunkel ist
> Es kommt aus Italien und ist weiß


Fiat? AlfaRomeo? Lancia? Den Rest wie Ferrari und co schließe ich mal aus 



andy91xx schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug für den Sommer
> Nissan 300zx TT Originalzustand.


 Sehr Schick


----------



## andy91xx (22. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Auto



Geht Mir auch so  
Ich habe die (Fairlady) in einer Scheune gefunden, nach und nach wieder aufgebaut und ne Menge reingesteckt.
Als nächstes wird der Motor überholt und komplett neu Lackiert.


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei diesen Leuten, die meinen absichtlich mehrere Parkplätze zu belegen ist ganz lustig die Siegel anzuklappen und alle Wischer hochzustellen.


 
Sowas irgenwelchen Klappspaten ans Auto zu pappen, die nicht gescheit parken können, ist auch lustig!


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Geht Mir auch so
> Ich habe die (Fairlady) in einer Scheune gefunden, nach und nach wieder aufgebaut und ne Menge reingesteckt.
> Als nächstes wird der Motor überholt und komplett neu Lackiert.


 
So eine Scheune will ich auch mal finden...


----------



## winner961 (22. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sowas irgenwelchen Klappspaten ans Auto zu pappen, die nicht gescheit parken können, ist auch lustig!


 
Dann kannst du bei uns am Schulparkplatz min. 100 verbrauchen


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du bei uns am Schulparkplatz min. 100 verbrauchen


 Schablone und Spraydose. Dann können se wenigstens nen bischen putzen.



winner961 schrieb:


> Dankeschön Bilder kann ich erst morgen machen da es jetzt zu dunkel ist
> Es kommt aus Italien und ist weiß


 Fiat Panda 750 mit faustgroßen Rostlöchern in den Radhäusern.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Das sind doch Aerodynamiklöcher


----------



## winner961 (22. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das sind doch Aerodynamiklöcher


 
Stimmt  konnte man ja bei MythBusters sehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Dankeschön Bilder kann ich erst morgen machen da es jetzt zu dunkel ist
> Es kommt aus Italien und ist weiß


 
 http://pic1.autoscout24.net/images-big/317/726/0242726317003.jpg?85efcb8ab4722fa47c53ce3023547d51



Spoiler



Autobianchi a112


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2014)

Was ist gut an Frontantrieb?


Spoiler



Man hat Heckantrieb wenn man rückwärts fährt.



Dein Motor verliert Öl. Ist das nicht schädlich?


Spoiler



Wenn man genug nachfüllt schadet das dem Motor nicht.



Kann man Benzin in einem Diesel fahren?


Spoiler



Klar. Wie soll man sonst Sprit für den Rasenmäher holen?



Warum braucht man nachts nicht mit Licht zu fahren?


Spoiler



Die Anderen haben ja Licht an.



Warum hat ein Auto 4 Räder?


Spoiler



Es könnte ja sonst jeder Allrad fahren.



Was ist der Zebrastreifen für einen Autofahrer?


Spoiler



Eine Zielhilfe.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Das zweite und dritte


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> 0,5 Meter vorne und hinten würde ich als normal bezeichnen.


Naja...in meinen augen geht das schon gen sehr gut einzuparken.(mehr  brauch ich nicht, ist immerhin 1m spielraum) Bei, jeweils vorn+hinten,  1m ist mir die parklücke schon zu groß.  Da wird man bloß schlampig und steht dann auch entsprechend drin. 
Mit einweisung hab ich in münchen auch schonmal 10cm an beiden enden  gehabt. Allerdings hab ich da auch ein paar minuten gebraucht um den  fiat-transporter da rein zu bekommen. (allerdings zwischen verkehrsschild und jeep cherokee)



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schablone und Spraydose. Dann können se wenigstens nen bischen putzen.


 ...aber auf die frontscheibe, mitten ins sichtfeld und in extra großen lettern...


----------



## Beam39 (22. Januar 2014)

Is immer schön wenn man eingeparkt wird und die Idioten dann zusätzlich zu blöd zum rausfahren sind.. Mein Auto ist vorne und hinten überhäuft von kleinen Kratzern und Dellen, erst letzte Woche is mir wieder jemand mit etwas mehr Schwung gegen gefahren. Als ich beim Auto ankam war mein Kennzeichen zerdellt und der Halter oben in der Mitte ein gutes Stück zerbrochen. Vor 2 Monaten etwa ist mir einer beim Einparken hinten links schön langgefahren (1200€ Schaden), aber der gute Herr war wenigstens in Ordnung und hat dort gewartet.

Wundern tuts mich aber nicht wenn ich meinen Nachbarn manchmal beim Einparken zugucke.. Ist eigentlich Fahrlässig von mir selber den Karren dort abzustellen


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2014)

Glaubste das ich eben erst verstehe warum du Beam39 heisst? 

Mir ist bis jetzt nur einer mit der AHK ans Nummernschild angedockt.


----------



## Birnenmann (23. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Defekt nennt sich "Rasterlenkung" und tritt nur bei einigen Fahrzeugen der genannten Modellreihen auf, wenn es sehr kalt ist. Bei meinem A7 war das erstmals nach 8 Wochen der Fall. Wie eine Endkontrolle das hätte vorhersehen können weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur das es für mich als Kunde ein nicht zu tolerierender Fehler ist.


 Na, man stellt den Wagen in ne Kammer, wo man tiefe Temperaturen simmulieren kann, wenn man schon nicht gewillt ist die Materialien/Schmiermittel nach Temperaturfestigkeit auszuwählen.

Ein Verdeck, ok, wenn es an der Technik der Waschanlage selbst liegt, weil die es einfach kaputt reißt, dann is es was anderes. Muss man halt von Hand waschen (oder lassen). ODER, man macht sich in der Entwicklungsabteilung (irgendwo muss das Geld doch wohl hingehen) Gedanken, welches Material als Verdeck denkbar ist, aber grobe Behandlung aushält.

Dann noch das Deutschland-Argument, das du nicht angebracht hast, aber es kommt immer in dem Zusammenhang. Ja, die Autos seien so teuer, weil sie in D. zusammengebaut werden. Hm, seltsam die Mercedsmitarbeiter bekommen auch nicht mehr als bei Opel (letztens einen Bereicht gesehen, von jemandem der mehrere Jahr emit so nem Mini-Vertrag beshcäftigt war, obwohl er Vollzeitarbeitskraft war).

Zur Wandlung, Kulanz etc. bei Neuwagen. Bei WISO war ein Typ, der hatte bei seinem Scirocco ne nicht durchgängig gezogene Heitleitung in der Scheibe. VW hat behauptet, er habe bestimmt beim Einkaufen einen Kasten Wasser oder sowas daran vorbeigeschrubbt. Hin- und her, am Ende hat VW die Scheibe ersetzt, als WISO mehrmals nachgefragt hat. Auf den Kosten bllieb die Werkstatt sitzen, das hat nicht der Konzern bezahlt.
Sowas könnte man durch Endkontrolle rausfinden: erhitzen, mit Wärmekamera gucken, ob Lücken da sind.

Wenn ich ein Premiumprodukt anbiete, z.B. Kaffee, dann nehm ich den Kaffee, wo Erbsen und Getreide, die in der gleichen Fabrik verarbeitet werden, aussortiert werden. (Das geht mit Maschienen sehr gut. Beim Premiumhersteller, erwarte ich, dass den ganzen Tag noch Frauen am Band stehen und mit dem Auge das Fliesband beobachten und Fremdkörper raussammeln, und das zu nem Lohn, wo mir nicht der Staat die Hälfte des Lohns meines Arbeiters durch Hartz IV Aufstockung subventuioniert und öffentlich bin ich dann in der FDP und beschimpfe, wenn ich aus Bayern komme andere, die gegen solche Subventionen sind, als Sozialisten, obwohl ich eigentlich von so nem DDR-Modell profitiere. Jeder bekommt eine OST-Mark, den Rest bezahlt der Staat dazu, damit wir so nah wie möglich an die Vollbeschäftigung rankommen. Als Arbeitgeber, spare ich dabei Lohnkosten, aber muss ja sein, um die Qualität halten zu können, bei geringen Preisen, als ob das Argument ziehen würde, weil Audi/VW ja bestimmt mit Nissan oder Hyundai konkurrieren muss). Zurück zum Kaffee: dann nehm ich nur aus einer bestimmten Lage. Dann suche ich mir eine gut konservierende Verpackung, die zudem noch keine Schadstoffe an das Produkt abgibt. Außerdem steck ich noch Geld in ein gutes Design. Ich sag dann nicht, ach komm, wenn ab und zu mal ne geröstet Erbse oder Rattenknochen (Melitta? oder wo war das letztens) drin sind oder nimm irgendeinen alten leicht zu verabrbeitenden Kunststoff, um kosten zu sparen, hält dicht, aber ist giftig.


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2014)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug für den Sommer
> Nissan 300zx TT Originalzustand.



Schönes Auto, gefällt mir gut 



andy91xx schrieb:


> Ich habe die (Fairlady) in einer Scheune gefunden, nach und nach wieder aufgebaut und ne Menge reingesteckt.
> .



Was hast du an der Lady aufgebaut und repariert?


----------



## andy91xx (23. Januar 2014)

Targadach musste abgedichtet werden, Kuppelung neu (2x), Turbos neu, Getriebe überholt, komplette Auspuffanlage neu gemacht, Bremsanlage hinten neu, Nachgerüstetes Xenon durch den TÜV gebracht  usw. Ist noch einiges zu tun und wer den Motorraum  gesehen hat, weiß das da kaum Platzt ist -.- Da Ich mit meinen 22 Jahren noch nicht so viel Ahnung von dem Auto habe, bekomme Ich Hilfe von einem 300zx (550 Ps) Besitzer.

Ps: Die erste Kupplung ist mir nach 70 km Flöten gegangen :p habe dann eine Verstärkte eingebaut und die hält jetzt


----------



## fatlace (23. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Is immer schön wenn man eingeparkt wird und die Idioten dann zusätzlich zu blöd zum rausfahren sind.. Mein Auto ist vorne und hinten überhäuft von kleinen Kratzern und Dellen, erst letzte Woche is mir wieder jemand mit etwas mehr Schwung gegen gefahren. Als ich beim Auto ankam war mein Kennzeichen zerdellt und der Halter oben in der Mitte ein gutes Stück zerbrochen. Vor 2 Monaten etwa ist mir einer beim Einparken hinten links schön langgefahren (1200€ Schaden), aber der gute Herr war wenigstens in Ordnung und hat dort gewartet.  Wundern tuts mich aber nicht wenn ich meinen Nachbarn manchmal beim Einparken zugucke.. Ist eigentlich Fahrlässig von mir selber den Karren dort abzustellen



Kenn ich zu gut, letzten sommer ist mir jemand hinten in den kotflügel beim ausparken gefahren. 1700euro schaden. Ist natürlich abgehauen-.-
Hab dann gleich beide seiten komplett neu lackieren lassen plus stoßstange hinten.
Ist echt zum kotzen sowas, wenigstens kann man den anstand haben und dort bleiben. Wozu hab ich den ne versicherung, die zahlt sowas doch.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Glaubste das ich eben erst verstehe warum du Beam39 heisst?
> 
> Mir ist bis jetzt nur einer mit der AHK ans Nummernschild angedockt.


 
Ist nicht sehr einfallsreich der Name, vielleicht schon so unkreativ dass man die Zusammenhänge nicht direkt verknüpft 



> Wozu hab ich den ne versicherung, die zahlt sowas doch.



Da werden die Herrschaften aber hochgestuft, dass darf doch auf keinen Fall passieren Meiner Freundin ist bei ihrem Z4, vor nem halben Jahr oder so, auch einer beim ausparken hinten links langgefahren und abgehauen. Ich war mit ihr im Kino und als wir das Kino gerade verlassen hatten kamen 2 junge Damen auf uns zugerannt. Das waren Freundinnen von ihr und die haben tatsächlich fast 2 Stunden auf uns gewartet weil sie den Typen gesehen haben der dagegengefahren und abgehauen ist.

Wir sind dann direkt zur Polizei, haben das Kennzeichen durchgegeben und am nächsten Tag haben wir nen Anruf bekommen das der "Täter" gefunden wurde. War knapp über 50 und das Auto war geleast, seine Aussage war er habe ja gar nichts mitbekommen.. Is klar.


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ist nicht sehr einfallsreich der Name, vielleicht schon so unkreativ dass man die Zusammenhänge nicht direkt verknüpft


 
Naja mir ist der Inhalt des Posts wichtig und nicht der Name, deshalb habe ich da noch nicht so drauf geachtet


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2014)

Ich steh immer noch aufm Schlauch wegen des Namens - auch egal.


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2014)

Denk nach was er fährt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2014)

Der erste Schnee in diesem Winter kommt gerade runter 

Edit: Wobei ich am Sa. mit dem Z4 noch einen Termin beim Codierer hab, und der fährt auf Sommerbereifung


----------



## Beam39 (23. Januar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich steh immer noch aufm Schlauch wegen des Namens - auch egal.


 
BMW-e39 Auto brumm brumm


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2014)

Autsch, ja jetzt geht der Kronleuchter an. Oh man ...


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2014)

Ich war vorhin im TShirt Weihnachtsbaum wegbringen


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin im TShirt Weihnachtsbaum wegbringen


 
Fenster auf und raus?


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2014)

Nee. Kofferraum auf - Vollgas - Kofferraum zu


----------



## 1821984 (23. Januar 2014)

Mein Autowagen war heute zur Abnahme von Felgen, Gewindefahrwerk und Spurverbreiterung v/h.

Das einzigste was gemacht werden muss ist hinten so eine Art Radhausabdeckung anbauen weil der Reifen zu weit raus kommt mit dem Profil

Freut mich hab mit anderen Sachen gerechnet. Naja aber ist gar nicht so leicht heraus zu finden wie sowas genau heißt usw. Hoffe der VW-Händler kann mir morgen weiter helfen aber ich befürchte wieder einen Aufreger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Oder kann mir einer von euch sagen wie dieses kleine schwarze Plastikstück genannt wird?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2014)

Meine Sommerräder stehen vorne weiter raus und ich brauchte so ein Ding nicht (einen wirklichen Nutzen hat das Teil ja nicht)
Kenne das Ding vom Passat. Da haben die meisten so ein Stück Kunststoff, bestimmt wegen einer unnötigen Norm.


----------



## 1821984 (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja nur irgend ein Bild. Bei mir kommen sie auch ne ganze Ecke weiter raus. Geht mir nur darum das man weiß was ich meine.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2014)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Edit: Wobei ich am Sa. mit dem Z4 noch einen Termin beim Codierer hab, und der fährt auf Sommerbereifung [/QUOTE]
 Zeih den Stecker Hallsensor Nockenwelle ab und mach nen Abschleppseil dran. So kommste da ganz legal hin.


----------



## Re4dt (23. Januar 2014)

Mal eine frage, ihr kennt euch bestimmt bzw. viele mit Chiptuning aus. 
Ich lese überall den Zusatz "Geringerer Verbrauch" wie ist das möglich obwohl der Motor  mehr Leistung aufbringt?


und jemand Erfahrung mit EDS-Motorsport?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Mal eine frage, ihr kennt euch bestimmt bzw. viele mit Chiptuning aus.
> Ich lese überall den Zusatz "Geringerer Verbrauch" wie ist das möglich obwohl der Motor  mehr Leistung aufbringt?
> 
> 
> und jemand Erfahrung mit EDS-Motorsport?


 Weniger Verbrauch hast du nur, wenn du die extra Leistung nicht abrufst. Viele gute Tuner optimieren die Kennfelder und pusten den Motor nicht nur mit mehr Ladedruck auf. Es ist auch oft, weil man dann anstatt Super (95) Super Plus (98) fahren muss.

Generell gilt: Dazwischenstecken = Müll, Umprogrammieren = Gut. Keine Garantie vom Tuner auf Motor und Antriebsstrang = nicht machen lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich lese überall den Zusatz "Geringerer Verbrauch" wie ist das möglich obwohl der Motor  mehr Leistung aufbringt?


Die Grundidee ist ja meist den Motor komplett auf Super+ einzustellen. Das alleine kann dann schonmal etwas Spritersparnis bringen. 
Wenn man dazu die Leistung erst bei >2500RPM erhöht kann man dern Verbrauch im Normzyklus (bzw. auch real wenn man etwas untertourig fährt) wirklich runter schrauben und gleichzeitig die Leistung nach oben.
Auch anziehen des Ladedrucks kann Drehzahlabhängig beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zeih den Stecker Hallsensor Nockenwelle ab und mach nen Abschleppseil dran. So kommste da ganz legal hin.


 
Dafür ist die Strecke zu lang. Notfalls stecke ich die Winterräder vom 1er auf den den Z4 um. Dann fährt der zum 1. Mal im Schnee


----------



## Re4dt (23. Januar 2014)

Ok, dachte immer das ist in gegen Überstellung zur normalen Leistung. 
In meinem Fall bezieht sich die frage auf einen Sauger Motor.
Aber bekommt man überhaupt bei Tunern Allgemein Garantie bei einem Auto das älter als 3 Jahre ist und mehr als 100K hat?
Oder ist das nicht von Relevanz?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2014)

Wenn das Auto schon so viel runter hat geht der kaputt, wenn du den noch aufbläst. Bis 50k kann man es noch machen. Die meisten Tuner geben schon ab 60k-90k keine Garantie mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> In meinem frage bezieht sich die frage auf einen Sauger Motor.


Dann bringt Chippen eigentlich erst spürbar was wenn du vorher irgendwas am Motor umgebaut hast auf das man abstimmen kann.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn das Auto schon so viel runter hat geht der kaputt, wenn du den noch aufbläst. Bis 50k kann man es noch machen. Die meisten Tuner geben schon ab 60k-90k keine Garantie mehr.


Ich hab meinen bei 80tkm und 10Jahren Alter aufblasen lassen und noch lebt er mit >100tkm und im vierzehnten Jahr. Garantie gab es natürlich nicht.
Ist aber wohl auch ein Sonderfall weil es original den Motor mit dem Setting was ich jetzt fahre in Italien als Serie gab.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2014)

Hmmm das mit dem Sauger hab ich wohl überlesen...

Da bringt reines Chiptuning fast nix. Höchstens die Fahreigenschaften kann man positiv beeinflussen. Leistungsmäßig kommt da nur minimal mehr.


----------



## Re4dt (23. Januar 2014)

Sofern es morgen mit dem Autokauf klappt  (Anlauf Nummer 9) lass ich es mit dem Chiptuning doch sein. Danke für die Antworten. 

http://www.eds-motorsport.de/shop/d...pel-Astra-H-Z18XER-Phase1-Leistungssteigerung


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2014)

Eben auf dem Heimweg hatte ich an allen 4 Rädern schön gleichmäßig Wheelspin über 4000 rpm. Dann war der leichte Nieselregen wohl doch ein wenig angefrostet...

Von Schnee keine Spur.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2014)

Neu Mappen also quasi ein "richtiger" Chip bringt auch beim Sauger einiges. Auch wenn nichts oder nur wenig geändert wurde. Ein Motor muss halt bei - 30°c genau so gut laufen wie bei 40°c. Wenn man jetzt sein Sommer Auto z.B. so abstimmen lässt das er eben bei -30°c eben nicht mehr gut laufen muss. Hab man für die höheren Temperaturen mehr Spielraum... und mir persönlich ist es total egal ob mein Sommerauto im Winter fährt oder nicht, da steht er eh in der beheizten Halle und wird nicht gefahren.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Grundidee ist ja meist den Motor komplett auf Super+ einzustellen. Das alleine kann dann schonmal etwas Spritersparnis bringen.


 
Blöd nur das Super Plus teurer ist als normales Super.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (24. Januar 2014)

Diese paar Cents

Unter umständen frisst der Motor sogar weniger kommt aufs Auto aber an


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass die Spritersparnis auch in Summe Geld spart. Nur dass ein (in l) reduzierter Verbrauch wirklich möglich ist .


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn das Auto schon so viel runter hat geht der kaputt, wenn du den noch aufbläst. Bis 50k kann man es noch machen. Die meisten Tuner geben schon ab 60k-90k keine Garantie mehr.


 
Ich kenn einen e39 530d Fahrer der hat seinen bei etwa 130tkm richtig chippen lassen, also Kennfeld etc. und das Fahrzeug hat mittlerweile über 200tkm ohne irgendwelche Mucken überstanden (Automatikgetriebe btw.).

Ich denke es kommt auch hier ziemlich stark darauf an wie man fährt. Wenn man alle 2 min. Kickdown fährt in der Stadt und den Antriebsstrang, besonders Getriebe, so behindert belastet würden auch bei einem Auto mit 50tkm einige Teile versagen..

Erst vor kurzem wieder mitbekommen wie son bekannter Vollidiot das Getriebe von seinem M6 zerlegt hat. Den hast du auch nur so rumfahren sehen und ich hab ihm noch Prophezeit das er sich das eh schon anfällige SMG-Getriebe zerstören wird, fährt er so weiter. Der hat nur dumm gegrinst.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass die Spritersparnis auch in Summe Geld spart. Nur dass ein (in l) reduzierter Verbrauch wirklich möglich ist .


 
Da stimme ich dir zu.

Ich habe auch schon komischen Zeugs gesehen das man sich an den Ansaugstutzen kleben soll und das dann den Verbrauch "um bis zu 30%" senken soll. 
Das ganze ist dann ein Plastikgehäuse mit einem Lautsprechermagneten drin. 
Materialkosten: 15€.
Verkaufspreis: 500€.


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Sofern es morgen mit dem Autokauf klappt  (Anlauf Nummer 9) lass ich es mit dem Chiptuning doch sein. Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Opel Astra-H Z18XER Phase1 Leistungssteigerung-EDSOPPH1Z18XERAS-H


 
Bei dem Preis hätte ich nicht mal drüber nachgedacht  700€ inkl. Garantie ist meist ein Preis den Seriöse Chipper machen.
Bei allem drunter wäre ich skeptisch - erst recht bei 250€. Das kann man warscheinlich inne Rubrik Race Chip und Co einordnen.

@Garantie: Viele machens auch so das sie sagen "Bis km Zahl xy geben wir ohne weiteres Garantie, ab km Zahl z vorher einen kleinen Check mit Probefahrt und evt Kompressionstest"
Wobei 60k km für einen aktuellen Motor (1.4TFSI mal außen vor) ja eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte oder?

Mal kurz was anderes: Was kostet einen eigentlich eine Komplettlackierung in Metallic einer Rohkarosse + Anbauteile? 
Also wirklich komplett (Außen, innen + Unterbodenschutz) Wenn man vorarbeit selbst macht...


----------



## winner961 (24. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Mal eine frage, ihr kennt euch bestimmt bzw. viele mit Chiptuning aus.
> Ich lese überall den Zusatz "Geringerer Verbrauch" wie ist das möglich obwohl der Motor  mehr Leistung aufbringt?
> 
> 
> und jemand Erfahrung mit EDS-Motorsport?


 
Also für dern Preis wird dir wahrscheinlich nur andere Kennfelder geben aber für den Preis ist das ok  
Ich würde es machen  werde ich bei meinem später auch machen


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2014)

Das meckern gestern hat geholfen!  Heute gab es 5mm Neuschnee! Es ist so geil, was heute wieder an Unfällen passiert ist.  Denen hat es allen ins Hirn geschneit, so wie die fahren. Schöner Auffahrunfall am Kreisel, wo es ständig kracht. Straße gestreut nicht glatt. Im Sommer wenn es nach längerer Zeit das erste mal regnet, kracht es da auch min. 2 mal am Tag. Ich sehe an dem Kreisel pro jahr min. 30 Unfälle. Man muss dazu sagen das die Probefahrtstrecke da lang geht und ich da sehr oft langkomme.
Aufm Heimweg ist dann so nen Vollidiot gegen die Ampel gefahren. Straße komplett trocken, einfach den Bordstein hochgefahren und gegen die Ampel gekracht.  Morgen heißt es wieder in den Nachrichten: "Zahlreiche Unfälle wegen glatter Straßen." Es sollte eher heißen: "Zahlreiche Unfälle wegen unfähigen Kopfkranken Menschen, denen es ins Hirn geschneit hat."




Riverna schrieb:


> Neu Mappen also quasi ein "richtiger" Chip bringt auch beim Sauger einiges. Auch wenn nichts oder nur wenig geändert wurde. Ein Motor muss halt bei - 30°c genau so gut laufen wie bei 40°c. Wenn man jetzt sein Sommer Auto z.B. so abstimmen lässt das er eben bei -30°c eben nicht mehr gut laufen muss. Hab man für die höheren Temperaturen mehr Spielraum... und mir persönlich ist es total egal ob mein Sommerauto im Winter fährt oder nicht, da steht er eh in der beheizten Halle und wird nicht gefahren.


 Dann muss das Auto aber schon richtig alt sein. Alle vollelektronischen Zünd/Einspritzsysteme haben Kennfelder für jede Temperatur. Bei Daimler wären das 190er oder w124, auf die das noch zutrifft.


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das meckern gestern hat geholfen!  Heute gab es 5mm Neuschnee! Es ist so geil, was heute wieder an Unfällen passiert ist.  Denen hat es allen ins Hirn geschneit, so wie die fahren. Schöner Auffahrunfall am Kreisel, wo es ständig kracht. Straße gestreut nicht glatt. Im Sommer wenn es nach längerer Zeit das erste mal regnet, kracht es da auch min. 2 mal am Tag. Ich sehe an dem Kreisel pro jahr min. 30 Unfälle. Man muss dazu sagen das die Probefahrtstrecke da lang geht und ich da sehr oft langkomme.
> Aufm Heimweg ist dann so nen Vollidiot gegen die Ampel gefahren. Straße komplett trocken, einfach den Bordstein hochgefahren und gegen die Ampel gekracht.  Morgen heißt es wieder in den Nachrichten: "Zahlreiche Unfälle wegen glatter Straßen." Es sollte eher heißen: "Zahlreiche Unfälle wegen unfähigen Kopfkranken Menschen, denen es ins Hirn geschneit hat."



Nur gut, dass Du mit Deinen außergewöhnlichen Fahrkünsten über den Dingen stehst und Dir niemals (*ICH BETONE NIEMALS*) ein Unfall passieren könnte.


----------



## moe (24. Januar 2014)

Aber Recht hat er. Jedes Jahr kommt der Wintereinbruch noch unverhofft plötzlicher und kein Mensch ist drauf vorbereitet. 
Das ist, als ob der Großteil der Autofahrer das erste Mal im Winter Auto fährt. Einfach widerlich. Entweder wird genauso bekloppt gefahren, wie im Sommer, dann von der Fahrbahn/irgendwo dagegen gerutscht oder, was noch viel schlimmer ist, morgens bei trockener Straße und -2°C mit 40 über Landstraßen geschlichen. Ist ja unter Null, das muss glatt sein.  Sowas gehört mal empfindlich abgemahnt. Wer sich nicht zutraut, unter solchen "Umständen" ein Kraftfahrzeug zu führen, der soll gefälligst zu Hause bleiben/Bus und Bahn benutzen und andere Leute nicht mit seiner eigenen Unfähigkeit behindern. Für diese Schleicher hab ich absolut kein Verständnis.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2014)

Diese "Garantie" seitens der Tuner ist doch, soweit ich weiß, keine Garantie die Motor und Getriebe beinhaltet? Das wär ja schön.. Dann würde jeder mit 60tkm sein Auto für 700€ chippen lassen und hätte ne Garantie für Motor und Getriebe.



> Aber Recht hat er. Jedes Jahr kommt der Wintereinbruch noch unverhofft plötzlicher und kein Mensch ist drauf vorbereitet.
> Das ist, als ob der Großteil der Autofahrer das erste Mal im Winter Auto  fährt. Einfach widerlich. Entweder wird genauso bekloppt gefahren, wie  im Sommer, dann von der Fahrbahn/irgendwo dagegen gerutscht oder, was  noch viel schlimmer ist, morgens bei trockener Straße und -2°C mit 40  über Landstraßen geschlichen. Ist ja unter Null, das muss glatt sein.   Sowas gehört mal empfindlich abgemahnt. Wer sich nicht zutraut, unter  solchen "Umständen" ein Kraftfahrzeug zu führen, der soll gefälligst zu  Hause bleiben/Bus und Bahn benutzen und andere Leute nicht mit seiner  eigenen Unfähigkeit behindern. Für diese Schleicher hab ich absolut kein  Verständnis.



Das Problem ist dass viele meinen ihre Winterreifen wären Wunderreifen und sie können damit genauso wie auf trockener Fahrbahn fahren. Ist immer erstaunlich sehen zu können wieviele Leute die fundamentalen Gesetze der Physik nicht kennen


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Dann muss das Auto aber schon richtig alt sein. Alle vollelektronischen Zünd/Einspritzsysteme haben Kennfelder für jede Temperatur. Bei Daimler wären das 190er oder w124, auf die das noch zutrifft.


 
Skyline BJ 96 z.B. oder Sunny BJ 95. Uralt ist das nicht, neu hingegen auch nicht. Mit dem Mapping bei neuen Autos hab ich mich net befasst, interessiert mich auch nicht. Da muss ich nur stupides Teile tauschen betreiben.



moe schrieb:


> der soll gefälligst zu Hause bleiben/Bus und Bahn benutzen und andere Leute nicht mit seiner eigenen Unfähigkeit behindern. Für diese Schleicher hab ich absolut kein Verständnis.


 
Auch solche Leute haben das Recht die Straße zu benutzen, in der Regel sind es die selbsternannten Rennfahrer die beim ersten Schneefall mit ihrer Kiste im Graben stehen. Ziemlich arrogante Denkweise meiner Meinung nach, überhol einfach und gut ist. Beschwer dich dann aber auch nicht wenn du im Graben liegst weil du eventuell dich oder die Wetterbedingungen über oder unterschätzt. Ich fahr auch lieber 5km/h zu langsam als 5km/h zu viel. Und wenn ich ein extremen Schleicher vor mir habe überhole ich eben. Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## moe (24. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich mich in nen Graben leg, ist das mein Problem, da beschwer ich mich auch nicht.

Ich fahr im Winter auch umsichtiger, als im Sommer und schon gar nicht Strich hundert, ohne auf die Witterung Rücksicht zu nehmen. Wenns auf den Straßen winterlich wird, pass ich meine Geschwindigkeit nach unten an, um eben nicht in besagtem Graben zu liegen. Und wenn vor mir einer je nach Fahrbahn 80, 70 oder von mir aus auch 60 fährt, sag ich gar nix. Mich kotzt nur dieses Extrem an. Mit welcher Begründung nehmen sich manche raus mit 40(!) bei trockener Fahrbahn und keinem Niederschlag in der letzten Nacht durch die Gegend zu eiern? Das ist völlig unverhältnismäßig, einfach nur übertrieben und gehört nicht in den Straßenverkehr. Zu langsam fahren muss mMn viel mehr nachgegangen werden.

Ich würde mich da gar nicht so drüber aufregen, wenn man auf meiner täglichen Strecke zur Arbeit einfach überholen könnte. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Erstmal ist das ne recht unübersichtliche, hügelige Strecke, und jeder, der da im Berufsverkehr langfährt, sollte merken, dass die Verkehrsdichte um die Zeiten hoch ist und dieses unnötige Gegammel einfach unterlassen. Nochmal: Bei entsprechendem Wetter, sprich Schneesturm etc, fahr ich selber so langsam und seh das auch ein. Aber diese Übervorsicht² ist einfach nicht vertretbar. Wegen so jemand gehen dann meine Überstunden flöten. Vielen Dank auch.


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Aber Recht hat er. Jedes Jahr kommt der Wintereinbruch noch unverhofft plötzlicher und kein Mensch ist drauf vorbereitet.
> Das ist, als ob der Großteil der Autofahrer das erste Mal im Winter Auto fährt. Einfach widerlich. Entweder wird genauso bekloppt gefahren, wie im Sommer, dann von der Fahrbahn/irgendwo dagegen gerutscht oder, was noch viel schlimmer ist, morgens bei trockener Straße und -2°C mit 40 über Landstraßen geschlichen. Ist ja unter Null, das muss glatt sein.  Sowas gehört mal empfindlich abgemahnt. Wer sich nicht zutraut, unter solchen "Umständen" ein Kraftfahrzeug zu führen, der soll gefälligst zu Hause bleiben/Bus und Bahn benutzen und andere Leute nicht mit seiner eigenen Unfähigkeit behindern. Für diese Schleicher hab ich absolut kein Verständnis.



Ich höre bzw. lese so etwas (Bsp: "bei trockener Straße und -2°C mit 40 über Landstraßen schleichen") eigentlich jedes Jahr irgendwo aber beobachten kann ich das (außer bei 10 cm Neuschnee) eigentlich nie. Wo treibt Ihr Euch denn rum?


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre über 30.000 Kilometer im Jahr und habe sowas auch noch nie erlebt.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Wegen so jemand gehen dann meine Überstunden flöten. Vielen Dank auch.


Dann fahr einfach paar minuten früher los 

Und zum Thema gebrauchtwagen ein Bildchen


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2014)

Dazu passend...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (24. Januar 2014)

Im ländlichen Raum Oberschwaben kommt das leider ziemlich oft vor. 
Früher losfahren hat nur zur Folge, dass ich mir das geeiere noch länger antun muss.


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dazu passend...
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=712718"/>



Geil! Gleich ma per WhatsApp an die Kumpels geschickt!


----------



## Verminaard (24. Januar 2014)

*TheBadFrag*, wann duerfen wir dich denn mal im TV bewundern wenn du bei vielen Rennen mitfaehrst, am Besten noch immer weit vorne dabei.
Vielleicht kann ja auch ein Vettel von dir noch lernen


----------



## fatlace (24. Januar 2014)

gerade beim tanken auch was gesehen was ich noch nie erlebt habe.
da raucht einer während er die zapfpistole bedient und am tanken ist.
auf die frage was das den soll, kam nur die antwort "was den"


----------



## Verminaard (24. Januar 2014)

Hattest Angst das sich seine Kippe voller Benzindaempfe vollsaugt und er was total ungesundes raucht?


----------



## winner961 (24. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hattest Angst das sich seine Kippe voller Benzindaempfe vollsaugt und er was total ungesundes raucht?


 
Könnte man ja denken  
Ein klein wenig lebensmüde. 
Lebensmoto wahrscheinlich no Risk no fun


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Könnte man ja denken
> Ein klein wenig lebensmüde.
> Lebensmoto wahrscheinlich no Risk no fun


 IQ auf Zimmertemperatur würde ich wohl eher vermuten.


----------



## seventyseven (24. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Könnte man ja denken
> Ein klein wenig lebensmüde.
> Lebensmoto wahrscheinlich no Risk no fun


 
Wohl eher einer von denen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAXkOpga3YA


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Aber Recht hat er. Jedes Jahr kommt der  Wintereinbruch noch unverhofft plötzlicher und kein Mensch ist drauf  vorbereitet.
> Das ist, als ob der Großteil der Autofahrer das erste Mal im Winter Auto  fährt. Einfach widerlich. Entweder wird genauso bekloppt gefahren, wie  im Sommer, dann von der Fahrbahn/irgendwo dagegen gerutscht oder, was  noch viel schlimmer ist, morgens bei trockener Straße und -2°C mit 40  über Landstraßen geschlichen. Ist ja unter Null, das muss glatt sein.   Sowas gehört mal empfindlich abgemahnt. Wer sich nicht zutraut, unter  solchen "Umständen" ein Kraftfahrzeug zu führen, der soll gefälligst zu  Hause bleiben/Bus und Bahn benutzen und andere Leute nicht mit seiner  eigenen Unfähigkeit behindern. Für diese Schleicher hab ich absolut kein  Verständnis.


 Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Heute morgen bin ich auch wieder mit 35 Außerorts bei 80 auf grader gestreuter und nicht annähernd glatter Straße zu Arbeit gekrochen. So viel überholen kann man garnicht. Am geilsten ist immernoch wenn die Leute in einen trockenen Tunnel fahren und weiterhin langsam machen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> *TheBadFrag*, wann duerfen wir dich denn mal im TV bewundern wenn du bei vielen Rennen mitfaehrst, am Besten noch immer weit vorne dabei.
> Vielleicht kann ja auch ein Vettel von dir noch lernen


 Ich würde schon lange rennen fahren, wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte. Wenn du im Motorsport was werden willst, brauchst du Geld oder extremes Glück mit einem Sponsor. Schnell fahren können viele Leute aber mangels Geld wird das nix mit Rennsport. So ziemlich alle Rennfahrer kommen aus Familien mit Finanziellen Möglichkeiten.




fatlace schrieb:


> gerade beim tanken auch was gesehen was ich noch nie erlebt habe.
> da raucht einer während er die zapfpistole bedient und am tanken ist.
> auf die frage was das den soll, kam nur die antwort "was den"


Naja wenn er Diesel tankt... ...kann man ja nicht mal mitm Feuerzeug anstecken dieses Heizöl.
Direkt Hausverbot an der Tanke wär aber besser.



Riverna schrieb:


> Skyline BJ 96 z.B. oder Sunny BJ 95. Uralt ist  das nicht, neu hingegen auch nicht. Mit dem Mapping bei neuen Autos hab  ich mich net befasst, interessiert mich auch nicht. Da muss ich nur  stupides Teile tauschen betreiben.


 Naja selbst Baujahr 95 sind schon 19 Jahre. Das ist für ein Auto schon recht alt. Bei neuen Autos gibt es bei Saugern nicht so viel rauszuholen, die sind ab Werk schon gut an der Leistungsgrenze der verbauten Teile.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Januar 2014)

> Naja selbst Baujahr 95 sind schon 19 Jahre. Das ist für ein Auto schon recht alt.


na toll, jetz hast du meine Gefühle verletzt, ich fühle mich alt 

Wenigstens weiß ich, dass andere hier noch älter sind 

Autokauf ist momentan übrigens erstmal wieder verschoben, sollte ich plötzlich irgendwo 8000€ bekommen, würde ich mir aber eins holen.
Momentan sind mir 130€/Monat Versicherung doch etwas zu viel.


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2014)

Da wird mir in letzter Zeit immer mehr bewusst das ich kein kleines Kind mehr bin und in der falschen Zeit lebe.
Wenn ich an ein Auto denke das "ein paar Jahre alt ist", dann denke ich so an Baujahr 95 rum und nicht an 2008 
Oder wenn es heisst "Vor 10 Jahren", da denke ich an neunzehnhundertnochwas und nicht an 2004 
Außerdem gibts alles geile nicht mehr oder bekommt Sammlerwert.

Mann, warum kann ich nicht 85 geboren sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> na toll, jetz hast du meine Gefühle verletzt, ich fühle mich alt


 Du bist ein Auto? Hmmmmkay...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bist ein Auto? Hmmmmkay...


 Das nicht, aber auch Baujahr 95


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde schon lange rennen fahren, wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte.... So ziemlich alle Rennfahrer kommen aus Familien mit Finanziellen Möglichkeiten.



Fernando Alonsos Vater ist Sprengmeister, Vettels Vater ist Zimmermann und Schumachers Vater ist Kaminmaurer. Alles Mittelschicht würde ich sagen. Vielleicht fehlt dir einfach das Talent.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Januar 2014)

Wer schon n Führerschein hat, braucht mit dem Rennen fahren doch gar nicht mehr anzufangen. (Also so richtig als Profi, nicht als Hobby)
Viel zu alt.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2014)

Nen alter Nachbar und sehr guter Kumpel von mir fährt schon seit wir die kennen Kart und mittlerweile auch ab und an Formel Ford und sowas, aber so wirklich Geld verdienen tut er damit immernoch nicht. Ich bin halt damals immer ab und an mit ihm und seinem Vater zu seinen Rennen gefahren und hab quasi seine "Laufbahn" miterlebt, und was mir davon hängengeblieben ist, ist dass es wirklich sehr kostenintensiv war.

Sein Vater war/ ist Fliesenleger der damit wirklich verdammt gut verdient hat, aber der Lohn ging weitestgehend für den Jungen drauf. Das Kart wollte bezahlt werden, der Mechaniker der die Dinger transportiert und gewartet hat wollte bezahlt werden, Teilnahmegebühren wollten gezahlt werden, Trainings wollten gezahlt werden etc. etc. etc. Mittlerweile ist er zwar schon so weit das er keine eigenen Karts mehr brauch sondern für Teams fährt, aber wiegesagt sättigt man damit keine Mägen. Wir sind auch nicht mehr in so engem Kontakt sodass ich nicht mitbekomme ob, wann und was für Prämien er bekommt aber würde es genügen müsste er nebenbei keine Ausbildung starten.

Anbei mal ein Bild von den Teilen die er fährt.


Das wird bei Schumi und co. nicht anders gewesen sein, nur das sie zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort waren. Wären sie dass nicht gewesen dann würden sie heute auch nicht so bekannt sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Fernando Alonsos Vater ist Sprengmeister, Vettels Vater ist Zimmermann und Schumachers Vater ist Kaminmaurer. Alles Mittelschicht würde ich sagen. Vielleicht fehlt dir einfach das Talent.


 Das sind alles Leute, die schon früh Sponsoren hatten. Alle haben schon als Kinder Kart gefahren. Und wenn man als Kind schon Kart fahren darf/kann, dann sind die Eltern keine "gewöhnliche Mittelschicht". Wenn man natürlich Glück hat und schon das Kart fahren gesponsort bekommt, ist das was anderes.


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2014)

Eben fast (denke ich mal) geblitzt worden. Nur Frage ich mich ob diese Blitzeraufstellung so ganz rechtens war. Mit 101%iger Sicherheit nicht.

Situation: Lange Straße Bergab mit 70 erlaubt. Gegen Ende des Berges ein 50er Schild und ca. 50m danach das Ortsschild.
2 Meter *vor* dem 50er Schild stand ein Blitzer. Jetzt Frage ich mich was das denn bitte soll?

Angenomen der Blitzer wäre auf 70kmh eingestellt würde es keinen Sinn da zu blitzen da da ja erstens ein 50er Schild und zweitens ein Ortsschild steht.
Beides ist ja ein Grund zu bremsen und so würde niemand in die Falle tappen.

Oder aber der Blitzer wäre auf 50kmh eingestellt. So würde quasi jeder geblitzt, jedoch steht der Blitzer ja *vor* dem 50er Schild.
Also darf ich da ja noch (mit recht) 70 fahren. Wie ich jetzt innerhalb der 2 Meter auf 50kmh abbremsen könnte (  ) wäre dann ja meine Sache.

Ich werde daraus irgendwie nicht schlau...


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sind alles Leute, die schon früh Sponsoren hatten. Alle haben schon als Kinder Kart gefahren. Und wenn man als Kind schon Kart fahren darf/kann, dann sind die Eltern keine "gewöhnliche Mittelschicht". Wenn man natürlich Glück hat und schon das Kart fahren gesponsort bekommt, ist das was anderes.



Naja, bei uns kannst du schon ab 15 € die viertel Stunde Kart fahren. Das darf man sogar schon als Kind aufem Mini-Kart, oder als Erwachsener mit Hartz 4 und sogar vollkommen ohne Talent  

Sponsoren hatten die Jungs, weil sie herausragendes Talent hatten.  Das hat wenig mit Glück zu tun. Ich nehm an, du hast keine Sponsoren. Also auch kein entsprechendes Talent.


----------



## Hitman-47 (24. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sponsoren hatten die Jungs, weil sie herausragendes Talent hatten.  Das hat wenig mit Glück zu tun. Ich nehm an, du hast keine Sponsoren. Also auch kein entsprechendes Talent.


 
Wenn das Leben und Urteile über andere nur so einfach wäre


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, bei uns kannst du schon ab 15 € die viertel Stunde Kart fahren. Das darf man sogar schon als Kind aufem Mini-Kart, oder als Erwachsener mit Hartz 4 und sogar vollkommen ohne Talent
> 
> Sponsoren hatten die Jungs, weil sie herausragendes Talent hatten.  Das hat wenig mit Glück zu tun. Ich nehm an, du hast keine Sponsoren. Also auch kein entsprechendes Talent.


 Vom Leihkart gurken wird man kein Rennfahrer...

Nein ich habe keinen Sponsor. Wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen Kart fahren bin, dann habe überrunde ich die ohne Probleme und auch Fremde haben keine Chance dran zu bleiben. Trotzdem ist nach dem Aussteigen noch keiner mit nem Sponsorenvertrag zu mir gelaufen gekommen. Man kann ja auch schlecht sich irgendwo "bewerben" das man nen Talent für schnelles fahren hat. Fragt man bei nem kleinen Team an, bieten die einem nen Fahrerplatz gegen viel Geld an. Frag man bei nem großen Team an, schmunzelt die Dame im Büro und schickts zurück. Und erstmal das Geld für ne Rennlizenz und nen Fahrerplatz zu haben ist sehr schwer. Beim Opel Race Camp habe ich mich z.B. auch beworben. Leider wird da ja nur eine Begrenzte Auswahl zufällig eingeladen zum fahren. Was ich da aber im TV gesehen hab, was da für Gurken gefahren sind... oh man. Man hat halt nicht immer Glück.

Nissan GT Academy hat z.B. auch nichts mit schnellem fahren zu tun. Man probiert es einfach 1000 mal, bis man die Strecke im Muskelgedächtnis hat. Außerdem muss man da um die schnellsten Zeiten zu erreichen auch mit allen Videospieltricks arbeiten. Mit den inneren Reifen am Curb einhängen oder total überlenken für extra Bremswirkung. Fährt man in GT5/6 realistisch, ist man bei weitem nicht schnell unterwegs.



watercooled schrieb:


> Eben fast (denke ich mal) geblitzt worden.  Nur Frage ich mich ob diese Blitzeraufstellung so ganz rechtens war. Mit  101%iger Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> Situation: Lange Straße Bergab mit 70 erlaubt. Gegen Ende des Berges ein 50er Schild und ca. 50m danach das Ortsschild.
> 2 Meter *vor* dem 50er Schild stand ein Blitzer. Jetzt Frage ich mich was das denn bitte soll?
> ...


Hat es geblitzt oder nicht?  Wenn ja, einfach warten ob was kommt.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2014)

> Das hat wenig mit Glück zu tun.



Wiegesagt, Glück brauchst du da am meisten um so weit zu kommen oder halt verdammt viel Geld. Und was die Kosten angeht hab ich ja oben im Post so ein paar aufgezählt.

Er hat z.B. nen Kumpel durch die Kartzeit etc. kennengelernt der irgendwo hier bei mir in der Umgebung wohnt und der fährt einige Klassen über ihm, nicht weil er besser ist (das ist er nicht) sondern weil sein Vater millionen hat und in der Lage ist seinem Sohn alles nötige zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2014)

Einer der derzeit am besten gelungensten G7 GTIs:

http://www.autonews.name/wp-content...NwsY7CqaTTfe4TPRh5agkaeMhj4KLA8e57SfkXZB9.jpg
http://avtoweekly.ru/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/bbm-motorsport-volkswagen-golf-vii-gti-plus-04.jpg
http://img.tuningphotos.com/c/h/142/56792_432548.jpg

Anfang bis Mitte nächsten Jahres steht dann der G7 GTI an. Das Auto überzeugt mich in der Fahrzeugklasse bislang am meisten.


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2014)

Geblitzt hat es nicht. Das "denke ich mal" war darauf bezogen ob der Blitzer jetzt auf 50 oder 70 Klamotten eingestellt war.


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sind alles Leute, die schon früh Sponsoren hatten. Alle haben schon als Kinder Kart gefahren. Und wenn man als Kind schon Kart fahren darf/kann, dann sind die Eltern keine "gewöhnliche Mittelschicht". Wenn man natürlich Glück hat und schon das Kart fahren gesponsort bekommt, ist das was anderes.


 
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass man mit einem normalen mittelständigen Einkommen die ersten paar Jahre Kart für den Sohnemann in den Juniorklassen finanzieren kann. Dann hörts halt irgenwann auf.  

Wären aber Alonso und Co nicht schon in den Juniorklassen soviel Besser als der Rest gewesen, wären Sie auch irgendwann hängen geblieben. Nämlich dann, wenn Daddy nicht mehr zahlen kann. Die waren aber so abartig gut, im Vergleich zum Rest, dass sich die Förderung für Sponsoren lohnte. Es ist aber nicht so, dass sie sich eingekauft hätten, bzw. wenn du behauptest, dass die aus "Familien mit finanziellen Möglichkeiten" kommen, dann ist das erwiesener maßen nicht richtig. Talent und Leidenschaft gepaart mit Glück und ja, sie waren sicher auch zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort.  





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einer der derzeit am besten gelungensten G7 GTIs:
> 
> http://www.autonews.name/wp-content...NwsY7CqaTTfe4TPRh5agkaeMhj4KLA8e57SfkXZB9.jpg
> http://avtoweekly.ru/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/bbm-motorsport-volkswagen-golf-vii-gti-plus-04.jpg
> ...


 
Die Fotos sind schön. Ist das in Münster am Hafen? Ich hatte dort mal ne Zeitlang ne Lady. Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her. Sieht aber aus wie Münster. 

Vom Auto her, naja, ist ein schnöder Golf. Wird mit bissel Tuning auch nicht besser. Nach sowas würde ich mich nicht rumdrehen.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Januar 2014)

Wenn man seinem (talentierten) Kind eine Rennfahrerkarriere ermöglichen will, geht das nur mit erheblichem finanziellen Aufwand. Schumis Vater gehörte die Kartbahn, Vettels vater hat sämtliche Kohle in die karriere seines Sohns gesteckt und bei Allonso war es vermutlich nicht anders.
Neben sehr viel Geld, helfen natürlich helfen auch Beziehungen weiter bzw. bekannte Familiennamen  z.B.: Rosberg, Lauda, Senna, Struck.......usw.


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn man seinem (talentierten) Kind eine Rennfahrerkarriere ermöglichen will, geht das nur mit erheblichem finanziellen Aufwand. Schumis Vater gehörte die Kartbahn, Vettels vater hat sämtliche Kohle in die karriere seines Sohns gesteckt und bei Allonso war es vermutlich nicht anders.



Sag ich doch. Die werden im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten reingebuttert haben, was geht. Nur, alleine mit Ihrem Einkommen sind die da nicht weit gekommen. Wiki sagt bei Vettel: _"Vettel wurde am Anfang seiner Karriere von seiner Familie unterstützt. Sie begleitete ihn im Wohnmobil oder Auto zu Kartrennen im europäischen Ausland.[2] Obwohl seine Familie finanzielle Einschränkungen auf sich nahm,[3][2] war Vettel früh auf die Unterstützung von außerhalb angewiesen. Seine ersten Sponsoren waren ein Alufelgen-Hersteller sowie ein Wodka-Importeur.
_ 




aloha84 schrieb:


> Neben sehr viel Geld, helfen natürlich helfen auch Beziehungen weiter bzw. bekannte Familiennamen  z.B.: Rosberg, Lauda, Senna, Struck.......usw.


 
Stuck, nicht Struck.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Stuck, nicht Struck.


 
Ups  Das r kam von "St*r*ietzel".


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Neben sehr viel Geld, helfen natürlich helfen auch Beziehungen weiter bzw. bekannte Familiennamen  z.B.: Rosberg, Lauda, Senna, Struck.......usw.


 
Da hast du natürlich Recht. Einem Nico Rosberg ist es sicher leichter gefallen, eine Rennsportkarriere zu starten, als einem Hans Müller. Name und Geld waren ja vorhanden. Nur, die Söhne von Weltmeistern sind die Ausnahme und sicher nicht als Beispiel für die breite Maße an Nachwuchsrennfahrer zu sehen. 

Andererseits bringt dir ein Name und Geld auch nichts, wenn du das Talent nicht hast. Siehe z.B. Mathias Lauda.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Geblitzt hat es nicht. Das "denke ich mal" war darauf bezogen ob der Blitzer jetzt auf 50 oder 70 Klamotten eingestellt war.



2 Dörfer weiter von mir wird oft so geblitzt. Da geht es dann hauptsächlich um die, die schon vor dem Ortsschild auf 200kmh beschleunigen müssen. Die von außerhalb kommend werden nicht erfasst (Habe ich schon gespürt da die Straße leider recht einladend ist - Breit, Lang und keine einfahrten  )


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

Das waren noch Zeiten, wo auf Landstraßen noch kein Tempolimit war...

Mein Vater hat es noch miterleben dürfen. Heute muss ja jeder vor sich selbst beschützt werden.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Januar 2014)

Seit wann wird der Tüv denn nun komplett angerechnet selbst wenn man drüber war ? War schockiert - Positiv


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute muss ja jeder vor sich selbst beschützt werden.


 
Hat so gar nichts mit der hoeheren Verkehrsdichte zu tun?


Schaff mal alle Regeln und Gesetze ab und schau was passiert.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Seit wann wird der Tüv denn nun komplett angerechnet selbst wenn man drüber war ? War schockiert - Positiv


 
Die Aenderung gabs doch letztes Jahr.
Problem ist nur, wenn du zu lange drueber bist, das der TUEV genauer kontrollieren will/wird.
Die genaue Regelung hab ich nicht auswendig im Kopf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat so gar nichts mit der hoeheren Verkehrsdichte zu tun?
> 
> 
> Schaff mal alle Regeln und Gesetze ab und schau was passiert.


 Die Leute, die bei 100 Außerorts 80 fahren, werden weiterhin 80 fahren.
Heizer und Motorradfahrer interessiert die 100 Außerorts eh nicht, die werden auch so weiter fahren.
Es werden weiterhin Leute auf grader Straße gegen Bäume fahren, weil sie alles machen außer Auto fahren.
Bei viel Verkehr wird automatisch rumgeeiert, wie auf der Autobahn auch.
Fahranfänger, die mit ihrem GTI mit 200 in ne 90° Abbiegung fahren wird es weiterhin geben.

Die einzigen die es betrifft sind Leute, die Abends mal gern auf einer freien Landstraße ein wenig fahren wollen. Früher sind die "Ottonormalfahrer" auch nicht schneller gefahren als heute.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die einzigen die es betrifft sind Leute, die Abends mal gern auf einer freien Landstraße ein wenig fahren wollen.


 

Kannst du nicht auf einer freien Landstraße fahren?

Ich versteh dein Problem jetzt nicht.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die einzigen die es betrifft sind Leute, die Abends mal gern auf einer freien Landstraße ein wenig fahren wollen. Früher sind die "Ottonormalfahrer" auch nicht schneller gefahren als heute.



Die Leute können sich nachts ja einen Autobahnabschnitt ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung suchen auf dem nichts los ist, wenn es nur "um ein wenig (schnell) fahren" geht. Dort gibt es dann auch keine Radfahrer oder Fußgänger die dadurch gefährdet werden könnten.


----------



## skycurve (25. Januar 2014)

Ich denke TheBadFrag geht es nicht darum, auf der Autobahn schnell geradeaus, sondern auf einer kurvigen Landstraße zu fahren, was durchaus Spaß machen kann


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2014)

Landstraße fahre ich eigentlich nie schneller als 80. Das reicht vollkommen. Ich hatte schon mehrmals überraschend Radfahrer hinter ner Kurve oder Kuppe. Da die gerne im Rudel kommen, kann sowas schnell in ner Katastrophe enden.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Landstraße fahre ich eigentlich nie schneller als 80. Das reicht vollkommen. Ich hatte schon mehrmals überraschend Radfahrer hinter ner Kurve oder Kuppe. Da die gerne im Rudel kommen, kann sowas schnell in ner Katastrophe enden.


 
Wenn du nie schneller als 80 auf Landstrassen fährst, dann begehst du laut StVO ein vergehen. 

Was wiederum zu gefährlichen Situationen kommen kann in dem du andere zu gefährlichen überholmanövern nötigst. 

Warum legt sich eigentlich immer jeder seine eigenen Regeln zurecht und meint er würde sich richtig verhalten? 

Die Regeln sind nicht umsonst einzuhalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht auf einer freien Landstraße fahren?
> 
> Ich versteh dein Problem jetzt nicht.


 Gradeaus schnell fahren ist extrem langweilig. 



skycurve schrieb:


> Ich denke TheBadFrag geht es nicht darum, auf  der Autobahn schnell geradeaus, sondern auf einer kurvigen Landstraße zu  fahren, was durchaus Spaß machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Exakt. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Landstraße fahre ich eigentlich nie  schneller als 80. Das reicht vollkommen. Ich hatte schon mehrmals  überraschend Radfahrer hinter ner Kurve oder Kuppe. Da die gerne im  Rudel kommen, kann sowas schnell in ner Katastrophe enden.


 Ich schepper auch nicht mit 120 blind über eine Kuppe. Es gibt aber so viele Landstraßen, wo man bequem deutlich schneller als 100 fahren kann, ohne jemand zu gefährden. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel gefährliche Überholmanöver du schon mit deinem 80 fahren provoziert hast. Denn wie Verminaard schon richtig gesagt hat, ist sinnloses langsam fahren verboten.


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen dass er bei einer schnurgeraden Strecke nur mit 80 dahintuckert.
Wenn ich das Wort Landstraße höre, dann hab ich vor meinem geistigen Auge ne kurvige (und vielleicht auch hügelige) Straße, keine schnurgerade, auch wenn es die ebenso gibt (hängt wohl stark davon ab wo man hauptsächlich fährt, im Flachland ist die Sichtweite auf Landstraßen bestimmt um einiges größer). 
Ich hatte hier schon zwei mal hinter einer Kurve plötzlich so einen alten Herrn im elektrischen Rollstuhl auf der Straße vor mir (und das auf einer Landstraße einige Kilometer abseits jeglicher Zivilisation ).



> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel gefährliche Überholmanöver du schon mit deinem 80 fahren provoziert hast. Denn wie Verminaard schon richtig gesagt hat, ist sinnloses langsam fahren verboten.


Wer sich von einem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von nur 20 km/h so provozieren lässt, dass er nicht die nächste sichere Überholmöglichkeit abwarten kann, der sollte sich eigentlich nicht in ein Fahrzeug sitzen. Was macht diejenige Person denn bitteschön bei den ganzen LKWs auf unseren Straßen?


----------



## skycurve (25. Januar 2014)

@TheBadFrag: erinnerst du dich noch an die TDU Zeiten und an das Forum? Dein Name kommt mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel gefährliche Überholmanöver du schon mit deinem 80 fahren provoziert hast. Denn wie Verminaard schon richtig gesagt hat, ist sinnloses langsam fahren verboten.



Naja für die gefährlichen Überholmanöver kann er nun nicht unbedingt was, sondern primär erst einmal der Überholende. Wenn er mit nem Anhänger fahren würde, könnte sich über die 80km/h auch keiner beschweren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Wer sich von einem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von nur 20 km/h so provozieren lässt, dass er nicht die nächste sichere Überholmöglichkeit abwarten kann, der sollte sich eigentlich nicht in ein Fahrzeug sitzen. Was macht diejenige Person denn bitteschön bei den ganzen LKWs auf unseren Straßen?


 Es wird in der Regel ja 110-120 auf Landstraßen gefahren. Das sind dann schon 30-40 km/h. Nicht umsonst gibt es so viele Unfälle beim überholen, weil einfach nicht runtergeschaltet wird und der Überholvorgang viel zu lange dauert. Wenn niemand überholt werden muss, dann kann sowas erst garnich entstehen.
Als nen Kollege beim Bund war, bin ich öfter zu ihm in die Kaserne gefahren. Da musste ich auch viel über grade Landstraßen. Manchmal hat sich links nen ganzen Zug aus Autos gebildet, um den "netten" Verkehrsteilnehmer der mit 75-80 unterwegs war zu überholen. Das da auch mal was in die Hose geht, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. LKWs treffe ich nicht so viel auf Landstraßen an, die fahren ja meistens die Alternativerouten zur Autobahn.



skycurve schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag: erinnerst du dich noch an die TDU  Zeiten und an das Forum? Dein Name kommt mir nämlich sehr bekannt vor


 Klar!


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir ist das ja nicht so lange her und ich wurde teilweise echt genötigt langsamer zu fahren 
Die 100kmh sind ja ne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung und keine Richtgeschwindigkeit wie zB die 130 auf der Autobahn.

Langsamer fahren darf man immer.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es wird in der Regel ja 110-120 auf Landstraßen gefahren. Das sind dann schon 30-40 km/h.



Du nimmst Dir raus 120 zu fahren aber derjenige der 80 fahren möchte darf das nicht? Coole Logik!  Du solltest vielleicht mal von der Einstellung wegkommen, dass man so schnell wie möglich von A nach B kommen "muss" und andere sich Deiner Sichtweise unterzuordnen haben.Ich schleiche auch nicht unbedingt aber wenn ich jemanden vor mir habe (war erst gestern so, da wir ja Minusgrade haben ) der meint er muss 60 fahren dann rege ich mich nicht auf. Ich habe ganze 2 Minuten gewartet und dann auf gerader Strecke überholt. Am Ortseingang an einer Ampel war der "Schleicher" übrigens dann schon wieder im Rückspiegel zu sehen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Januar 2014)

Ist wohl stark ortsabhängig mit den LKWs, wir haben hier in der Gegend mehrere Speditionen (nicht gerade kleine) und denen bleibt meist gar nix anderes übrig als ebenjene Landstraße zu fahren die auch sonst jeder befährt (weil es sonst keine gibt in Richtung Autobahn ).

Wobei es meiner Erfahrung nach bisher nicht so oft vorkommt, dass bei solchen Straßen(verhältnissen), bei denen man gut 110-120 fahren kann, irgendwelche anderen mit 80 rumtuckern. Und wie schon gesagt, bei uns hier würd es eh kaum Sinn machen zu überholen wenn man 500m weiter vorne schon wieder mehrere LKWs mit riesigen Schlangen hinter sich sieht. Aber wenigstens ein gutes kann ich den ganzen LKWs hier in der Gegend abringen, der Spritverbrauch wird sozusagen gezwungenermaßen gesenkt


----------



## Zoon (25. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Andererseits bringt dir ein Name und Geld auch nichts, wenn du das Talent nicht hast. Siehe z.B. Mathias Lauda.



Wenn  du unter nen berühmten Familienamen startest bedeutet das auch Druck  dass du dem "vati" nichts nachsteht. Was daraus wird sieht man ja an  Beispielen wie Ralf Schumacher, Bruno Senna etc ..


----------



## Re4dt (25. Januar 2014)

Aber es ist doch auf Dauer auch nicht so gesund im Windschatten vom LKW zu fahren? 
Meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben der Motor wird nicht mehr richtig beatmet. 

Zum Thema Landstraße kann ich auch was beitragen. Heute -> ich fahre 100-105 und ohne Witz wie viele einfach so dicht aufgefahren sind... 
Der Oberhammer war dann der nette Herr in seinem S4 der kurz vor einer Kurve mich und den Verkehrsteilnehmer vor mir überholte...
(Auch wenn ich zugeben muss der Sound , trz Verantwortungslos da man den Gegenverkehr nicht sieht.) 

Freu mich schon richtig auf Montag.
Der Zaffi kommt weg und wird durch einen schönen Sportcoupé ersetzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du nimmst Dir raus 120 zu fahren aber derjenige der 80 fahren möchte darf das nicht? Coole Logik!  Du solltest vielleicht mal von der Einstellung wegkommen, dass man so schnell wie möglich von A nach B kommen "muss" und andere sich Deiner Sichtweise unterzuordnen haben.Ich schleiche auch nicht unbedingt aber wenn ich jemanden vor mir habe (war erst gestern so, da wir ja Minusgrade haben ) der meint er muss 60 fahren dann rege ich mich nicht auf. Ich habe ganze 2 Minuten gewartet und dann auf gerader Strecke überholt. Am Ortseingang an einer Ampel war der "Schleicher" übrigens dann schon wieder im Rückspiegel zu sehen.


 Wieso soll er das nicht dürfen? So lange er keinen behindert, ist mir das total wurst. Schleichen ist außerdem verboten laut STVO. Wenn ich von A nach B kommen will, dann möchte ich sicherlich nicht sinnlos langsam fahren. Wenn Platz zum überholen ist, mache ich es auch immer. Da wir von der Clique aus schon öfter gemeinsam an die Nordsee(~300km) gefahren sind, weis ich auch das zwischen konsequent flotter Fahrweise und schleichen selbst auf dieser Strecke etwa 1 Stunde liegt. Und ja, ich rege mich auf, wenn jemand einfach außerorts 60 ohne Grund fährt und ich nicht dran vorbei komme. Deswegen blind überholen würde ich aber nicht.


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2014)

Hat der S4 nicht auch diesen komischen Synthetischen Auspuffschwanzverlängerungslautsprecher?


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So lange er keinen behindert, ist mir das total wurst. Schleichen ist außerdem verboten laut STVO. Wenn ich von A nach B kommen will, dann möchte ich sicherlich nicht sinnlos langsam fahren.



Dann definiere doch bitte mal, was in Deinen Augen "verbotenes schleichen" oder "andere behindern" bedeutet. 120km/h bei einer 100er Begrenzung zu fahren ist übrigens auch verboten, auch wenn es für Dich "normal" ist. 

 Ich weiß aus Deinen Posts, dass Du in Deinen Augen gefühlt doppelt so schnell wie der Rest der Menschheit auf unseren Straßen unterwegs bist. Also wäre ich mit 90 dann für Dich schon ein Verkehrshindernis weil Du keine Gelegenheit zum überholen hast und hinter mir ausharren musst? Mich amüsieren diese Leute dann immer wenn sie mit 5m Abstand ganz nervös hinter mir auf der Spur "hin und her tänzeln", fehlt nur noch die Lichthupe... Ich hatte so was mal kurz vor einer Autobahnauffahrt und so einen hab ich dann auf der linken Spur auf der AB verhungern lassen


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch auf Dauer auch nicht so gesund im Windschatten vom LKW zu fahren?
> Meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben der Motor wird nicht mehr richtig beatmet.


 
Kann ich mir irgendwie schlecht vorstellen, hinter einem LKW konstant mit 80 zu fahren verlangt auch nicht gerade sonderlich viel Leistung, insofern wird der Motor wohl auch keine Unmengen an Luft benötigen. Im Winter oder bei Regen hat man halt das Problem dass man den ganzen Dreck abbekommt, aber man kann auch Abstand halten und zum Glück geht mein täglicher Weg nur bis zur Hälfte bis zur Autobahn, ab da ist dann meist kein LKW mehr vor mir 

Edit: 
Zu dieser ganzen Diskussion mit grundlos langsam fahren und Überholen:
Ist es nicht ohnehin so, sollte jemand wirklich grundlos langsam fahren obwohl man viel schneller Fahren könnte (aufgrund großer Sichtweite und Wetter etc.), dann dürfte es ja meist kein Problem sein ihn zu überholen.
Sollte es trotzdem ein Problem sein, dann mag der vermeintliche Schleicher mit seiner Größenordnung der Geschwindigkeit vielleicht gar nicht mal so falsch liegen, aufgrund von Kurven/Hügeln/...? 

Das ganze ist jetzt natürlich schon etwas pauschalisiert und vereinfacht betrachtet 

Edit2:


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da wir von der Clique aus schon öfter gemeinsam an die Nordsee(~300km) gefahren sind, weis ich auch das zwischen konsequent flotter Fahrweise und schleichen selbst auf dieser Strecke etwa 1 Stunde liegt.


Hört sich aber irgendwie mehr nach Autobahn an, oder?


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2014)

Der Motor wird ausreichend gekühlt. Man fährt dann ja eh nicht so schnell.
Außerdem herrscht da ja keine absolute Windstille.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann definiere doch bitte mal, was in Deinen Augen "verbotenes schleichen" oder "andere behindern" bedeutet. 120km/h bei einer 100er Begrenzung zu fahren ist übrigens auch verboten, auch wenn es für Dich "normal" ist.
> 
> Ich weiß aus Deinen Posts, dass Du in Deinen Augen gefühlt doppelt so schnell wie der Rest der Menschheit auf unseren Straßen unterwegs bist. Also wäre ich mit 90 dann für Dich schon ein Verkehrshindernis weil Du keine Gelegenheit zum überholen hast und hinter mir ausharren musst? Mich amüsieren diese Leute dann immer wenn sie mit 5m Abstand ganz nervös hinter mir auf der Spur "hin und her tänzeln", fehlt nur noch die Lichthupe... Ich hatte so was mal kurz vor einer Autobahnauffahrt und so einen hab ich dann auf der linken Spur auf der AB verhungern lassen


 Verbotenes schleichen ist für mich, wenn du hinter dir schon eine Schlange von mindestens 6 Autos angesammelt hast. 120 bei 100 ist auch verboten, das ist klar. Ich zwinge auch niemand dazu schneller als 100(~105 Tacho) zu fahren. Nur macht man sich keine Freunde damit, sinnlos andere Leute aufzuhalten. Wenn alle Tempolimits so geil finden, warum dann nicht gleich Tempo 10 überall! Dann gibt es garantiert 0 Verkehrstote, quasi keine Unfälle bei denen mehr wie ein paar Kratzer entstehen. Dann haben wir es bald wie in den USA. Extreme Staus durch zu langsames fahren, alle schleichen über die Spuren verteilt rum, wie sie wollen. Die Tempolimits in Deutschland sind so ausgelegt, dass man sie problemlos fahren kann.

Übrigens wurde ich erst 1 Mal geblitzt mit 14 drüber oder so. Dann hab ich halt mal 30€ gezahlt. Immer noch besser als 3 Tote auf dem Gewissen zu haben, weil man ne Schlage von 20 Autos aufgestaut hat und dann beim Überholen was schief ging.



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Edit2:
> 
> Hört sich aber irgendwie mehr nach Autobahn an, oder?


 Ne der Großteil ist Landstraße.


----------



## ich558 (25. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hat der S4 nicht auch diesen komischen Synthetischen Auspuffschwanzverlängerungslautsprecher?



Nö haben ja nur die Dieselmotoren afaik.


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als 3 Tote auf dem Gewissen zu haben, weil man ne Schlage von 20 Autos aufgestaut hat und dann beim Überholen was schief ging.


 
Die Tote hat nicht der Schleicher aufm Gewissen, die hat der Held aufm Gewissen der überholt hat. 

Wie heißt es doch so schön: Jeder sieht sich selbst als den perfekten Autofahrer, alle die langsamer fahren sind Schleicher und alle die schneller fahren sind Raser 

Egal ob man jetzt zügig fährt oder seine Fahrt auch mal ruhiger angehen würde, ich möchte mal behaupten die Straßen wären sicherer wenn mehr von der Sorte Leute wie hier im Thread rumfahren würden. Solang man wirklich niemand anderen gefährdet und sich anständig verhält kann man meinetwegen so schnell fahren wie man möchte.


Hier in der Nachbarschaft haben wir so einen Asozialen der überall rumheizt wie ein Gestörter (und auf gut Glück überholt hat, hat auch mal ne Autoschlange hinter nem LKW in der Kurve überholen wollen, kam angerast und ist einfach links rübergezogen, der konnte froh sein dass ich etwas Platz vor mir hatte, sonst hätte er nen Quadfahrer auf der Haube gehabt), dem ist vor einiger Zeit sein Skoda Superb kaputt gegangen (Motorschaden, wieso wohl nur wenn er kalt getreten wird?^^) und muss jetzt mit einem Smart rumfahren, seit ich das erfahren hab glaube ich wieder an einen Gott


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2014)

Heute noch beim Z4 das US-TFL + Sidemarker codieren lassen :



Spoiler



1. Bild: Zündung aus
2. Bild: Zündung ein (Lichtschalterstellung Auto/0 oder Standlicht) , der ganze Blinker leuchtet + TFL über gedimmtes Fernlicht.
3. Bild: Zündung ein (Lichtschalterstellung Abblendlicht), der halbe Blinker leuchtet, TFL aus, Birne für's "EU-Standlicht" ein.
4. Bild = 2.Bild
5. Bild = 3.Bild





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Die Tote hat nicht der Schleicher aufm Gewissen, die hat der Held aufm Gewissen der überholt hat.


 Wenn ich einen Goldbarren im Auto liegen lasse, muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn der geklaut wird. Wenn ich absichtlich Autos aufstaue, muss ich mich nicht wundern wenns mal kracht. Ich sehe das absichtliche aufstauen von Autos als verleitung zu einer Straftat an, wenn mal was passiert. Wär der Schleicher nicht viel zu langsam gefahren, hätte der Heizer noch ein wenig mit überholen gewartet.


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2014)

Also deine Ansichten sind schon höchst Haarsträuben, nur weil einer einen Goldbarren im auto liegen lässt soll es aufeinmal in ordnung sein wenn man den klaut? Bitte was ist den das für ein Argument? Diebstahl ist Diebstahl. Soll ich jetzt jedesmal mein Navi (und anderes) aus dem Auto ausbauen, nur weil ich ja sonst schuld bin wenn man es klaut?

Und genauso ist es auf der Landstrasse, derjenige der 80 fährt macht genau nichts falsch, Ich habe jetzt keine konkrete Angabe zur Mindestgeschwindikeit für die Ls gefunden - aber auf der AB liegt die bei 60(!) auf der rechten Spur - und selbst das nur bei guter Sicht.

Ergo gibt es kein Argument sich über einen der 80 fährt zu beschweren - und schon gar nicht denjenigen zu beschuldigen weil es kracht. Veranwortlich sind immer noch diejenigen die es nicht schaffen andere zu respektieren nur weil sie meinen es besser zu können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

Verleitung zum Diebstahl ist genauso eine Straftat. Lässt du dein Auto offen stehen und es klaut jemand, dann bekommst du eine Teilschuld. Das ist in Deutschland nunmal so.


----------



## XE85 (25. Januar 2014)

Deswegen ist es aber immer noch nicht in ordnung wenn man es klaut, dass ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## Murdoch (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Verleitung zum Diebstahl ist genauso eine Straftat. Lässt du dein Auto offen stehen und es klaut jemand, dann bekommst du eine Teilschuld. Das ist in Deutschland nunmal so.


 
Richtig, zudem die Polizei berechtigt ist das Fahrzeug abzuschleppen um es vor Diebstahl zu schützen. 

Das hat nix mit Ansichten zu tun sondern mit geltendem recht. 

Echt lustig wie sich die Leute ihr eigenes recht hin biegen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Januar 2014)

@BadFrog
Deine Argumentation ist ja echt hart.

Glaubst du das eigentlich selber?
Bist du echt der Meinung, dass der, der auf der Landstraße nur 80 und nicht immer mindestens 100 fährt dran schuld ist, wenn irgendein Schwachkopf überholt und in den Gegenverkehr rasselt?
(Ich glaubs ja nicht)


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> @BadFrog
> Deine Argumentation ist ja echt hart.
> 
> Glaubst du das eigentlich selber?
> ...


 Wenn man auf einer graden Landstraße 20 wütende Autofahrer im Rückspiegel hat und immer noch seine Strich 80 fährt, hat man daran in meinen Augen eine Mitschuld. Wenn man gerne langsam fährt, macht es ja sicherlich auch nichts aus, zwischendurch mal rechts anzuhalten und die aufgestauten Autos passieren zu lassen. So ists sicherer für alle.


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich absichtlich Autos aufstaue, muss ich mich nicht wundern wenns mal kracht.


 
Ich glaub genau hier liegt der springende Punkt, nämlich in dem Wörtchen "absichtlich". Wenn jemand wirklich absichtlich viel langsamer als nötig rumfährt, dann seh ich das auch als Schweinerei an, das Problem ist nur, dass das doch kaum einer macht? Fast jeder hinterm Lenkrad sieht ja sich selbst im Recht, man kann auch schlecht beurteilen wenn jemand etwas langsamer fährt als man selber fahren würde, ob derjenige seine Gründe dafür hat oder nicht, deswegen würde ich einfach davon ausgehen dass derjenige vielleicht zu Recht langsamer fährt, und sei es nur weil er sich sonst unsicher fühlt (und das ist im Rahmen der StVo erlaubt). 

Die Diskussion wird wohl eh zu nix führen, einfach weil jeder an irgendeine andere Strecke/Situation denkt, die Situationen sind vielleicht knapp beschrieben gleich, aber die kleinen, doch entscheidenden Unterschiede lassen sich kaum in Worte fassen. Solche Beschreibungen wie "(leicht) kurvig, gute/schlechte Überholmöglichkeiten,...." sind alle viel zu subjektiv.


----------



## Zoon (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man auf einer graden Landstraße 20 wütende Autofahrer im Rückspiegel hat und immer noch seine Strich 80 fährt, hat man daran in meinen Augen eine Mitschuld. Wenn man gerne langsam fährt, macht es ja sicherlich auch nichts aus, zwischendurch mal rechts anzuhalten und die aufgestauten Autos passieren zu lassen. So ists sicherer für alle.


 
Was ich im diesen Fall aber auch beobachte, dass der 1. oder 2. in der Schlange dann einfach nicht fähig oder wie auch immer ist den langsameren zu überholen selbst wenn frei ist. dann wird man wieder dazu genötig die Schlange "von hinten" aufzumischen


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2014)

Das Ganze wird jetzt bisschen ad absurdum gefuehrt.

Absichtliches Langsamfahren machen glaube ich die Wenigsten.
Ein anderes Verstaendniss und Empfinden fuer die Verkehrssituation schon eher.
Das dann hier Geschwindigkeit angepasst wird ist logisch und verstaendlich.

Das Empfinden ist aber sehr individuell.
Wie schon vor einigen Posts beschrieben wurde, verhalten sich sehr viele Autofahrer bei etwas schlechterem Wetter sehr seltsam.
Weil diese mit dieser Situation nicht umgehen koennen.
Klar kann man sich fragen, wie diese Personen je einen Fuehrerschein bekommen haben.
Ich kenne kein Gesetz, das besagt, man muss auf jede Witterungslage ausgebildet werden.
Jemand der einen Fuehrerschein im Fruehling/Sommer gemacht hat, wird im Winter erhebliche Probleme bekommen. Meine persoenliche Meinung.
Ich fuer meinen Teil hatte das zweifelhafte Vergnuegen im November/Dezember den Fuehrerschein zu machen und anfang Januar ausgehaendigt bekommen.
War in einer Großstadt wie Wien sehr lehrreich. Natuerlich habe ich auch bei meiner Nachtfahrt auf der Hoehenstraße dichtesten Nebel gehabt, und habe dort gelehrt bekommen wie ich mich zu verhalten habe.

Hier im Raum Paderborn, und auch in vielen anderen Teilen Deutschlands die ich beruflich bereisen darf/muss, verhalten sich Leute sehr seltsam sobald es gegen den Gefrierpunkt geht, sobald die ersten Schneeflocken runterschneien, sobald es bisschen mehr als nieselt.

Leider wird keiner verpflichtet an Fahrsicherheitstraining teilzunehmen.

Das Alles ist die eine Seite.

Die andere Seite: langsamfahren durch totales Abgelenktsein.
TheBadFrag hatte die Aussage getroffen: wenn die Leute mehr mit Autofahren beschaeftigt waeren....
Dem kann man nur zustimmen!
Da wird noch immer fleissig telefoniert, geraucht, Kaffee getrunken, gelesen, whatever.
Ja ich war in der Vergangenheit auch kein Musterschueler diesbezueglich, soviel muss ich eingestehen.

Durch diese vielen Nebentaetigkeiten, die ja viel wichtiger als die Aufgabe Autofahren ist, wird langsam gefahren, wird sich unvorhersehbar verhalten.

Und ja, wenn ich hinter solchen Leuten fahren muss, oft mit Termindruck im Hinterkopf, regt mich das natuerlich ungemein auf, wenn der bloede Wixxer vor mir lieber an seinem Dreckssmartphone rumspielt anstatt vernuenftig zu fahren und nicht andere zu behindern.
Klar gibt es dann Leute die etwas weniger gelassen sind, und waghalsige Manoever durchfuehren.

Aber einfach diese Leute als Schuldigen abstempeln ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Man sollte immer den Blick auf die Gesamtsituation werfen.




keinnick schrieb:


> Ich hatte so was mal kurz vor einer  Autobahnauffahrt und so einen hab ich dann auf der linken Spur auf der  AB verhungern lassen


 Du bist doch keinen deut besser mit solch einem Verhalten.
Regst dich auf das hier Leute permanent zu schnell sind, was ja auch nicht in Ordnung ist, aber selbst erzieherische Maßnahmen ergreifen und so unter Umstaenden gefaehrliche Situationen heraufbeschwoeren. Und das komplett ohne Not.

Natuerlich kann ich dich verstehen, wenn so ein Spinner dicht auffaehrt und meint ihm gehoert die Straße, aber sowas muss dann echt nicht sein -.-


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2014)

Jemand Interesse? M5 günstig abzugeben! 

http://m.autoscout24.de/details?vehicleId=242373100


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse? M5 günstig abzugeben!
> 
> AutoScout24 - mobile Autosuche





> Vehicle id empty or invalid.


 

 Ich nicht, evtl n Bekannter.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man auf einer graden Landstraße 20 wütende Autofahrer im Rückspiegel hat und immer noch seine Strich 80 fährt, hat man daran in meinen Augen eine Mitschuld. Wenn man gerne langsam fährt, macht es ja sicherlich auch nichts aus, zwischendurch mal rechts anzuhalten und die aufgestauten Autos passieren zu lassen. So ists sicherer für alle.



80km/h auf einer Landstraße ist nicht langsam.
100km/h ist die erlaubte Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Wenn er dir zu langsam fährt überhole ihn. Das ist ja nicht verboten.
Auf der Autobahn fahre ich auch nur maximal 120-130km/h. Da läuft mein Auto Effizient wenn es um Geschwindigkeit und Verbrauch geht.
Alles andere ist überflüssig.
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es in Deutschland nicht schon längst eine flächendeckende Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf Autobahnen gibt.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es in Deutschland nicht schon längst eine flächendeckende Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf Autobahnen gibt.


 
Autoherstellerlobby?

Ich bin so einer Geschwindigkeitsbeschraenkung sehr skeptisch gegenueber.
Ich bin einige Jahre mit solchen Beschraenkungen gefahren und jetzt ohne.
Es gibt immer Leute, egal ob Beschraenkung oder nicht die nicht ein Verkehrsschild als Beschraenkung sehen sondern eher den Drehzahlbegrenzer.
Soviele freie Autobahnen gibt es auch nicht, wo man großartig ueber 130 fahren kann.
Ich bin eher dafuer das vorhandene Regelungen durchgesetzt und kontrolliert werden.
Die ewigen Linksfahrer oder Mittelspurfahrer.
LKW's die ueberholen, egal ob an dieser Stelle auch explizit ein Ueberholverbot besteht.
Gerade das LKW Aufkommen ist einfach ein Wahnsinn. 



Gerade gesehen und musste doch schmunzeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wessen Lieblingsspiel ist das, mal ganz ehrlich?!


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (25. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Goldbarren im Auto liegen lasse, muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn der geklaut wird. Wenn ich absichtlich Autos aufstaue, muss ich mich nicht wundern wenns mal kracht. Ich sehe das absichtliche aufstauen von Autos als verleitung zu einer Straftat an, wenn mal was passiert. Wär der Schleicher nicht viel zu langsam gefahren, hätte der Heizer noch ein wenig mit überholen gewartet.


 
Uhh gefährliches Halbwissen. Zudem ist egal wie du das siehst, der Richter entscheidet eh was Sache ist. 
Zudem ist langsam fahren kein absichtliches aufstauen von Autos. Das wäre wenn man die Straße blockieren würde oder EXTREM unter der Höchstgeschwindigkeit fahren würde.

Mit 70kmh bei 100kmh zu fahren (oder sogar langsammer) ist völlig legitim. Wenn man da aber mit 10-30kmh rumeiert (OHNE GRUND), dann kann man das schon absichtliches aufstauen nennen. 

Zudem die Gefahr immer beim Überholenden liegt. ER kann einfach kein Auto fahren, wenn er es nicht schafft einen Schleicher zu Überholen. Bzw. ist er nicht grade der schlauste wenn er riskant überholt. 

Zum Thema Teilschuld bei Diebstahl:
Wenn man sowas macht, kann es sein, dass die Versicherung nicht zahlt wegen fahrlässigkeit. Aber man begeht keine Straftat wenn einen das Auto geklaut wird, weil man es offen gelassen hat oä.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse? M5 günstig abzugeben!
> 
> AutoScout24 - mobile Autosuche


 
Vollausstattung!!!


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es in Deutschland nicht schon längst eine flächendeckende Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf Autobahnen gibt.


 Damit die, die schnell fahren wollen, es auch dürfen!?

Nachts ist man viel schneller am Ziel, wenn man sich nicht an eine Begrenzung halten muss!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es in Deutschland nicht schon längst eine flächendeckende Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung auf Autobahnen gibt.


 
Ich hoffe nicht, da ich gerne, wenn es die Verkehrslage erlaubt, mit > 200km/h unterwegs bin.
Deshalb KeinTempolimitaufdeutschenAutobahnen
http://www.cducsu.de/themen/recht/kein-tempolimit-auf-deutschen-autobahnen
http://www.stoppt-tempo-130.de/index.php?page=10gruende
http://www.strassenverkehrsamt.de/artikel/kommt-tempo-130-km-h-auf-deutschen-autobahnen


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2014)

Vom Herzen her, bin ich gegen ein Tempolimit. Von der Ratio her jedoch, bin ich für ein Tempolimit. Schwierige Sache. Aber ich bin eher ein rationaler Mensch. 130 ist auf Autobahnen genug, in der Stadt 30. Deswegen wähle ich auch grün.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, da ich gerne, wenn es die Verkehrslage erlaubt, mit > 200km/h unterwegs bin.
> Deshalb KeinTempolimitaufdeutschenAutobahnen
> Kein Tempolimit auf deutschen Autobahnen | CDU/CSU-Fraktion
> Stoppt Tempo 130 - 10 gute Gründe gegen eine pauschale Limitierung
> Kommt Tempo 130 km/h auf deutschen Autobahnen? | STVA


 +1
Es gibt sowieso kaum noch Stücke, wo man frei fahren kann. Jeder der für ein Tempolimit ist, soll langsam und rechts fahren und gut ist.


btw... bei mir hier schneit es grade richtig ordendlich. Zeit für ne Runde Vollgas!


----------



## Beam39 (26. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hat der S4 nicht auch diesen komischen Synthetischen Auspuffschwanzverlängerungslautsprecher?


 
Hast du den mal Live gehört? Absolut zurückhaltend der Sound. 

Abgesehen davon versteh ich den Shitstorm immer gegen Audi nicht von einigen Leuten.. Audi bringt LED-Tagfahrlichter-> ********; Audi bringt Haldex-> ********; Audi bringt Soundgeneratoren -> ******** etc. etc. etc...

Was kaum jemand weiß ist das selbst BMW Soundgeneratoren benutzt hat, schon beim Z4. Zwar nur für den Innenraum aber auch das müsste dann in den Augen der Kritiker "Beschiss" sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2014)

Bei uns gehts auch gerade richtig los, der Z4 schiebt schon Schnee 
Und jede Kurve geht wunderbar quer. Selbst die längsten Kurven und geraden Strecken funktionieren auch, immer 100m, dann umsetzen und weiter gehts


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Conti TS850 schieben echt brutal an. 2. Gang bei Vollgas erst ab 4000rpm wenn der Turbo einsetzt leicht Wheelspin. Um den Quer zu bekommen, muss man echt richtig anständig Gas geben. Was interessant ist, die Contis bremsen erst richtig gut, wenn die ABS Regelung einsetzt. Die haben das wohl ganz gern, wenn sich ein wenig Schnee aufschiebt. Die Winter Sport 3D, die ich vorher drauf hatte, hatten einen kürzeren Bremsweg, wenn man nicht ganz bis ins ABS gegangen ist.
Die Contis sind im Trockenen nicht so der Bringer wie die Dunlops, aber bei Schnee ne ganz andere Liga.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre die Nokian WR-A3 in 215/45 17. Die sind im Schnee sehr gut, ebenso bei Trockenheit. 
Hilft bloß alles nix, wenn das Auto schon anfängt aufzusetzen 

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach 15min fahrt.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Januar 2014)

Nur weiter so, dann hab ich genug Geld um all die Karren aus den Gräben zu reissen 

 Aber hier is mit Schnee leider nedd viel, aber wenn dann jubelt die Kasse so richtig 

 Wobei in D habt ihr es ja schön, einmal raus rutschen oder wo hängen bleiben is ja halb so wild.. hier is es "nicht Beherrschen des Fahrzeuges" und man geht mit 1 - 3 Monaten ohne Führerschein nach Hause...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2014)

Ich zieh auch ganz gern Autos aus Gräben. Wenn die richtig tief drin sind, muss man ein wenig buddeln aber dann geht das eigendlich immer.


----------



## Re4dt (26. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon versteh ich den Shitstorm immer gegen Audi nicht von einigen Leuten.. Audi bringt LED-Tagfahrlichter-> ********; Audi bringt Haldex-> ********; Audi bringt Soundgeneratoren -> ******** etc. etc. etc...



/Sign 
Ist nicht nur bei Audi so generell wird bei vielen Neuerungen gemeckert.  


Ich schaue mir gerade eure Bilder an und denke mit Puh ein Glück liegt hier kein Schnee. Ich war vor wohlgemerkt 2 1/2 Stunden noch draußen und nun ein Blick aus dem Fenster überall Schnee.  
Das Problem ist nicht der Schnee sondern das mein neues Auto was ich Montag abholen will nur Sommerschlappen hat.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab noch nicht ein einziges mal Schnee gesehen dieses Jahr.. Nichtmal richtig gefroren hat es mich, find ich klasse  Zwar schade weil man sich so nicht austoben kann, aber ist mir trotzdem lieber.

Wenn ich nur mal so zurückblicke vor 3 Jahren wo es so mega geschneit hat jeden Tag.. Wie oft ich da in den Seitenstraßen steckengeblieben bin weil die mit dem Räumen nicht hinterhergekommen sind..


----------



## watercooled (26. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hast du den mal Live gehört? Absolut zurückhaltend der Sound.
> 
> Abgesehen davon versteh ich den Shitstorm immer gegen Audi nicht von einigen Leuten.. Audi bringt LED-Tagfahrlichter-> ********; Audi bringt Haldex-> ********; Audi bringt Soundgeneratoren -> ******** etc. etc. etc...
> 
> Was kaum jemand weiß ist das selbst BMW Soundgeneratoren benutzt hat, schon beim Z4. Zwar nur für den Innenraum aber auch das müsste dann in den Augen der Kritiker "Beschiss" sein.


 
Den S4? Nein. Diese Lautsprecherdingens schon öfters - mag ich einfach nicht. Klingt mir zu künstlich. 
Sollen sie lieber Kat+Partikelfilter ausbauen, dann klingts 

Hier gibts keinen Schnee, mal wieder. 2,5°C Plus haben wir. Geht mir ähnlich wie Beam. Richtig kalt wars diesen Winter noch nicht.


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du bist doch keinen deut besser mit solch einem Verhalten.
> Regst dich auf das hier Leute permanent zu schnell sind, was ja auch nicht in Ordnung ist, aber selbst erzieherische Maßnahmen ergreifen und so unter Umstaenden gefaehrliche Situationen heraufbeschwoeren. Und das komplett ohne Not.
> 
> Natuerlich kann ich dich verstehen, wenn so ein Spinner dicht auffaehrt und meint ihm gehoert die Straße, aber sowas muss dann echt nicht sein -.-



Verhungern lassen war evtl. falsch ausgedrückt, denn das liest sich im Nachhinein wie "ich hab ihn nicht überholen lassen". Gemeint war allerdings: Er kam nicht mehr hinterher weil die Motorisierung seines Autos scheinbar nur für das Landstraßendrängeln ausreichte.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Bei der Diskussion wegen der Landstraße und dem "langsamen" Fahren kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und hoffen das ich einige Leute hier aus dem Forum nie auf einer Straße erleben muss. Bei der einen oder anderen Aussage hab ich mich echt nach dem geistigen Zustand gefragt. Wo wir beim nächsten Thema wären, gestern war das erste "Tuning-Treffen" in unserer Region hier. Hätte ich mir mal den Sprit gespart und hätte ich davon lieber eine Pizza gekauft... wäre sinnvoller gewesen. Baumarkt-Tuning vom feinsten.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Nokian WR-A3 in 215/45 17. Die sind im Schnee sehr gut, ebenso bei Trockenheit.
> Hilft bloß alles nix, wenn das Auto schon anfängt aufzusetzen
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Ich fahr dieses Jahr den Falken Eurowinter irgendwas in 225/45 18. Auf Schnee sicher nicht der beste Winterreifen, aber bei trockener und nasser Fahrbahn herrlich komfortabel. Da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht eine Schneeflocke gesehen hab, war meine Entscheidung für den Reifen sicherlich richtig. Gut und günstig. Und wenns dann doch mal schneien sollte, fährt man halt vorsichtig und macht langsam.


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei der Diskussion wegen der Landstraße und dem "langsamen" Fahren kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und hoffen das ich einige Leute hier aus dem Forum nie auf einer Straße erleben muss. Bei der einen oder anderen Aussage hab ich mich echt nach dem geistigen Zustand gefragt. Wo wir beim nächsten Thema wären, gestern war das erste "Tuning-Treffen" in unserer Region hier. Hätte ich mir mal den Sprit gespart und hätte ich davon lieber eine Pizza gekauft... wäre sinnvoller gewesen. Baumarkt-Tuning vom feinsten.



 Sind ja krasse Kisten dabei


----------



## Verminaard (26. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Verhungern lassen war evtl. falsch ausgedrückt, denn das liest sich im Nachhinein wie "ich hab ihn nicht überholen lassen". Gemeint war allerdings: Er kam nicht mehr hinterher weil die Motorisierung seines Autos scheinbar nur für das Landstraßendrängeln ausreichte.


 
Dann hab ich das falsch aufgefasst.
Tschuldigung


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sind ja krasse Kisten dabei


 
Und das waren noch die "guten" Autos... mein Highlight war ein E36 316i "M3" mit einen haufen Aufkleber auf der Seite wie z.B. Sparco, NGK, Brembo und Co. Dazu der beliebte 30Euro Ebay GFK Spoiler. Davon habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, war mir zu peinlich das mich Leute dabei sehen könnten. Zum Glück gibt es aber die Besitzer selber, die ihre Prachstücke gerne im Internet per Facebook zur Schau stellen.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und das waren noch die "guten" Autos... mein Highlight war ein E36 316i "M3" mit einen haufen Aufkleber auf der Seite wie z.B. Sparco, NGK, Brembo und Co. Dazu der beliebte 30Euro Ebay GFK Spoiler. Davon habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, war mir zu peinlich das mich Leute dabei sehen könnten. Zum Glück gibt es aber die Besitzer selber, die ihre Prachstücke gerne im Internet per Facebook zur Schau stellen.



Für nen Japaner, sieht das Auto doch ganz ok aus. Wollte ich jetzt nicht fahren, aber gepflegt und gut gemacht, scheint der doch zu sein.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Deine Provokationen waren auch schon einmal besser und niveauvoller. Aber viel habe ich von dir ohnehin nicht erwartet...


----------



## Murdoch (26. Januar 2014)

Warum macht man sich eigentlich über andere lustig die ihre Autos aus Gründen xyz so machen wie sie sind? 

Lass die doch machen. Haben ihren Spaß bei und wenns keinem weh tut. 

Dass ihr der Hammer seid wisst ihr doch. 

@ Riverna 
Also ich sehe momentan nur eine Person gerade die provoziert und das bei Leuten die sich nicht einmal wehren können.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Es geht nicht in erster Linie um die Fahrzeuge, sondern gepart mit dem Verhalten. Ich bin sehr tolerant was andere Fahrzeuge angeht, aber NIEMAND kann mir erzählen das er sich nicht drüber lustig gemacht hätte. Das nehme ich keinem ab...

@Murdoch 
Ich provoziere nicht, ich berichte. Wer einen E36 für einen Japaner hält muss provozieren oder aber er ist... nunja egal.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub eher du hast dir dieses Treffen absichtlich ausgesucht und bist dort hin.
Mit einem etwas besser hergerichteten Wagen gegen dieses sogenannte Baumarkttuning.
Wurden bestimmt viele Bilder von deinem Nissan gemacht


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Kann ich mir eher schlecht vorstellen, weil dazu müssten sie zu mir nach hause gefahren sein und hätten in die Garage einbrechen müssen. Ich wollte ein marken offenes Treffen besuchen und wusste im Vorraus nicht was mich da erwartet. Also kann man mir wohl eher nicht irgendwelche Hintergedanken vorwerfen.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich könnte dir jetzt einige Leute bringen die die Fahrzeuge die du fährst optisch zu diesen Baumarkt-Tunern einordnen würden. Die "inneren Werte" spielen bei solchen Treffen ja eh ne sekundäre Rolle, weshalb der Punkt auch wegfällt. Deswegen verstehe ich deine indirekte Desavouierung dieser Leute nicht, wer im Glashaus sitzt und so..


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Kannst du gerne machen, würde mich aber nicht sonderlich interessieren.Von mir aus können sich die Leute gerne über meine Autos lustig machen, darf jeder seine Meinung haben. Mir sagt dein BMW auch nicht zu, trotzdem habe ich keine negative Äusserung abgegeben. Weil es eben dein Bier ist womit du fährst und womit nicht.

Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das jemand meine Autos auf die selbe Stufe stellt wie das was da gestern stand. Aber das ist mir wie so oft erwähnt, auch egal.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (26. Januar 2014)

Wieso hetzen denn immer alle gegen Riverna?! 
Er hat schon recht was er da sagt, es gibt schon unterschiede im "Tuning" von Fahrzeugen, ob man jetzt an nen Corsa B nen ATU ESD ran zimmert und sich für den König der Straße hält, oder ein Auto von Grund an neu aufbaut und hauptsächlich Leistung und Performance im Kopf hat.. 
Wieso ihr euch über seinen 'Japaner' oder überhaupt japanische Fahrzeuge lustig macht verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.. 
Sowas verdient Respekt, wer von euch steckt denn Stunden nach der Arbeit noch in sein Fahrzeug? Wahrscheinlich die wenigsten, die meisten können hier doch nur Kritik austeilen aber nicht einstecken, so wie ich hier lese. 

Sorry wenn sich jemand beleidigt fühlt aber manche von euch sollten wirklich überlegen was sie hier teils schreiben..


----------



## Murdoch (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es geht nicht in erster Linie um die Fahrzeuge, sondern gepart mit dem Verhalten. Ich bin sehr tolerant was andere Fahrzeuge angeht, aber NIEMAND kann mir erzählen das er sich nicht drüber lustig gemacht hätte. Das nehme ich keinem ab...
> 
> @Murdoch
> Ich provoziere nicht, ich berichte. Wer einen E36 für einen Japaner hält muss provozieren oder aber er ist... nunja egal.


 
Über verhalten habe ich hier noch nix gelesen. Du hast dich über die Fahrzeuge lustig gemacht. 

What if i toll you....  Mit Geld n tolles Auto kaufen macht dich nicht automatisch zum King. 

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal an deinem inneren etwas tunen.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Ich nehme keinem ab das er sich nicht über solche Autos lustig macht... aber lassen wir das.


----------



## Murdoch (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich nehme keinem ab das er sich nicht über solche Autos lustig macht... aber lassen wir das.


 
Ich sag ja, bei dir stimmt was an der Einstellung nicht. 

1. Interessiert das nicht jeden. 
2. Besteht ein unterschied drüber zu schmunzeln oder öffentlich anzuprangern. Du erzählst hier von Leuten deren Autos du kacke findest Leute die du nicht kennst. 
3. Ist das dein Bier aber wie du siehst, Freunde gewinnt man sich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

1. Ist das nicht mein Problem, mich interessiert auch nicht alles was hier besprochen wird. Dann äussere ich mich einfach nicht dazu. 
2. Du weißt woher das ich die Leute nicht kenne? 
3. Bin ich nicht hier um Freunde zu gewinnen. 

Meine Meinung muss niemand teilen, ich teile auch nicht jede Meinung. Darum habe ich mich aus der lächerlichen "Landstraßen" Diskussion größtenteils rausgehalten. Ich finde es besser seine Meinung offen kund zu tun, als hinter dem Rücken zu lästern. Ich fand die Autos ******* und habe das sowohl auf dem Treffen nicht verheimlicht und werde es auch nicht hier tun nur um dir eventuell zu gefallen. Bin ehrlich mit meiner Meinung und kann gut damit umgehen wenn andere ihre Meinung über mich äussern. Ich muss nichts an meiner Einstellung ändern, ich finde das sie so wie sie ist richtig ist. Wer damit ein Problem hat kann mir das gerne sagen, bin nun mal niemand der anderen Leuten in den Hintern kriecht... 

Für mich ist das Thema nun erledigt.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Darum habe ich mich aus der lächerlichen "Landstraßen" Diskussion größtenteils rausgehalten.



Fuer dich ist sowas laecherlich, fuer mich deine Tuningtreffen und was du alles so anstellst, gruene Felgen z.b.



Riverna schrieb:


> als hinter dem Rücken zu lästern. Ich fand die Autos ******* und habe das sowohl auf dem Treffen nicht verheimlicht



Nicht verheimlich? Hast du da genauso wie hier abgelaestert? Ich nehme an eher nicht, sonst haett sich der ein oder andere vielleicht doch zu sehr aufn Schlips getreten gefuehlt.
Ich weis nicht wer aller von dieser Community bei diesem Treffen war, aber was du hier lostrittst ist ein Laestern hinterm Ruecken anderer.

Andererseits, User die hier offen Posten, laestern nicht hinterm Ruecken, das waer eher ein Fall fuer PN's.




Riverna schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Thema nun erledigt.


 


Riverna schrieb:


> Wer damit ein Problem hat kann mir das gerne sagen



Du oeffnest hier ein Fass auf und sprichst dir das Recht zu einfach ein Thema fuer beendet zu erklaeren.
Im gleichen Atemzug sagst du aber das du fuer Kritik offen bist.

Irgendwie passen deine Aussagen nicht wirklich so ganz zusammen xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2014)

Bei nem Tuningtreffen in ner Tiefgarage hätte ich nen bischen Angst irgendwann umzukippen wegen zu viel CO in der Luft. Da werden doch immer ordendlich die Motoren angeheizt und das Antilag knallen gelassen.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> fuer mich deine Tuningtreffen und was du alles so anstellst, gruene Felgen z.b.


 
Ist dein gutes Recht


----------



## Beam39 (26. Januar 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wieso hetzen denn immer alle gegen Riverna?!
> Er hat schon recht was er da sagt, es gibt schon unterschiede im "Tuning" von Fahrzeugen, ob man jetzt an nen Corsa B nen ATU ESD ran zimmert und sich für den König der Straße hält, oder ein Auto von Grund an neu aufbaut und hauptsächlich Leistung und Performance im Kopf hat..
> Wieso ihr euch über seinen 'Japaner' oder überhaupt japanische Fahrzeuge lustig macht verstehe ich überhaupt nicht..
> Sowas verdient Respekt, wer von euch steckt denn Stunden nach der Arbeit noch in sein Fahrzeug? Wahrscheinlich die wenigsten, die meisten können hier doch nur Kritik austeilen aber nicht einstecken, so wie ich hier lese.
> ...


 
Wer sagt denn dass wir ihm keinen Respekt zollen für die Arbeit die er in seine Autos steckt? Jeder Arbeit hinter der Fleiß steckt gehört Respekt gezollt aber darum gehts doch gar nicht. Ich halte auch nichts von diesem ATU-Tuning, jeder mit halbwegs Geschmack kann bei solchen Sachen nur den Kopf schütteln. Wenn man aber Autos fährt die sich optisch für viele kaum von diesen Fahrzeugen unterscheiden, dann erscheint es mir als etwas abstrus sich im selben Moment lustig über jene Fahrzeuge zu machen.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber Autos fährt die sich optisch für viele kaum von diesen Fahrzeugen unterscheiden,


 
So was ist den an meinem Auto optisch verändert ausser die Felgen und Auspuff... jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Zeig mir doch mal GFK Schürzen, Bodykits, Unterbodenbeleuchtung, Chromnummerschildhalter und Co. Damit du nicht extra ein Bild suchen musst:


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> So was ist den an meinem Auto optisch verändert ausser die Felgen und Auspuff... jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Zeig mir doch mal GFK Schürzen, Bodykits, Unterbodenbeleuchtung, Chromnummerschildhalter und Co. Damit du nicht extra ein Bild suchen musst:



Naja, fairerweise müsstest Du dann wohl den roten posten. Der ist sicherlich noch ein wenig weiter entfernt von der "Serie".  Mir persönlich aber auch egal. Soll jeder fahren was er mag.


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2014)

Ich für meinen Teil hätte mich sicherlich auch köstlich amüsiert - ist nun mal so. 

Rivernas Autos muss man ja nicht mögen, aber zumindest sieht man auf den ersten Blick, dass da jemand mit einem Blick für das Ganze schraubt. Als ich vor über 20 Jahren mit "Tuning" angefangen habe, hätte ich mir so etwas wie auf diesem Treffen auch nie erlaubt. So etwas war schon Anfang der 90er verpönt.

@ keinnick

Selbst das Winterauto steht mit dem geringen Aufwand (Felgen + Fahrwerk) besser da als manches auf diesem kleinen Treffen.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, fairerweise müsstest Du dann wohl den roten posten. Der ist sicherlich noch ein wenig weiter entfernt von der "Serie".  Mir persönlich aber auch egal. Soll jeder fahren was er mag.


 

Kann ich auch machen. Auch hier die Frage wo ist das Baumarkt-Tuning, wie Unterbodenbeleuchtung, GFK Bodykit, Aufkleber usw. Abgesehen von den M3 Spiegel, die ich mittlerweile selber nicht mehr schön finde.


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ keinnick
> 
> Selbst das Winterauto steht mit dem geringen Aufwand (Felgen + Fahrwerk) besser da als manches auf diesem kleinen Treffen.



Das ist richtig und so war es auch nicht gemeint. Ich meinte eher, dass die Modifikationen (wie _"Zeig mir doch mal GFK Schürzen, Bodykits_...") am roten deutlicher ausfallen. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Kann ich auch machen. Auch hier die Frage wo ist das Baumarkt-Tuning, wie Unterbodenbeleuchtung, GFK Bodykit, Aufkleber usw. Abgesehen von den M3 Spiegel, die ich mittlerweile selber nicht mehr schön finde.



Ich meinte damit kein "Baumarkt-Tuning", ich bezog mich nur auf _"Schürzen, Bodykits". _


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Es geht mir doch gar nicht um das Tuning alleine, sonst würde ich doch selbst nicht meine Autos umbauen. Schürze und Bodykit´s sind doch absolut ok (sofern sie zum Auto passen). Aber mir kann doch niemand ernsthaft sagen wollen das meine Autos auf dem gleichen Niveau sind wie ein beklebter 316, mit M3 Aufkleber und irgendwelchen Decals auf der Seite. Ich sage überhaupt nicht das meine Autos jedem gefallen, dass müssen sie auch gar nicht. Meine Autos sind nicht perfekt, sie haben hier und da auch noch ihre Macken. Ich hab das auch nur als Hobby und betreibe keine professionelle Tuningfirma. Der Unterschied ist aber das ich mir kein Baumarkt Zeug an die Karre hefte, mich dann auf einem Tuningtreffen hinstelle und erwarte das die Leute mich dazu beglückwünschen was für eine geile Karre ich fahre. Für mich ist Unterbodenbeleuchtung, billige GFK Bodykits, Riffenblech und Co nunmal kein ernsthaftes Tuning sondern Müll aus dem Baumarkt. 

Jedoch würde ich mich nie über andere Autos lustig machen, nur weil sie mir optisch nicht gefallen. Aber bei den oben erwähten Parts kann mir niemand sagen das er da anders denkt. Die meisten würden sich nur nicht getrauen es den Leuten ins Gesicht zu sagen... ich hingegen schon.


----------



## winner961 (26. Januar 2014)

So heute die Vorstellung meines kleinen Autos 

Ist ein Fiat Punto Evo geworden
Farbe gelatto weiß

Ansonsten nichts besonderes außer einer kleinen Tieferlegung und Sportauspuff.
Das Auto war früher ein Showcar eines Fiat-Händlers und hat bis jetzt rund 250km runter.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

Viel Spaß und knitterfreie Fahrt


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> So heute die Vorstellung meines kleinen Autos
> 
> Ist ein Fiat Punto Evo geworden
> Farbe gelatto weiß
> ...



Schönes Auto! Gute Fahrt!


----------



## winner961 (26. Januar 2014)

@scholle und an riverna 

Dankeschön  auf das knitterfreie hoffe ich eine möglichst lange Zeit


----------



## Murdoch (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde es besser seine Meinung offen kund zu tun, als hinter dem Rücken zu lästern. Ich fand die Autos ******* und habe das sowohl auf dem Treffen nicht verheimlicht und werde es auch nicht hier tun nur um dir eventuell zu gefallen. Bin ehrlich mit meiner Meinung und kann gut damit umgehen wenn andere ihre Meinung über mich äussern. Ich muss nichts an meiner Einstellung ändern, ich finde das sie so wie sie ist richtig ist. Wer damit ein Problem hat kann mir das gerne sagen, bin nun mal niemand der anderen Leuten in den Hintern kriecht...
> 
> Für mich ist das Thema nun erledigt.


 
Daher hast du oben auch kund getan, dass du dich nicht getraut hast von dem e36 ein eigenes Bild zu machen weil es dir zu peinlich war? Und musstest daher auch ein Bild von seiner Facebook Seite nehmen? 

Ich nehme dann an, dass du zu ihm gegangen bist und ihm sachlich konstruktive Kritik geäußert hast und nur vergessen hast uns das mitzuteilen, ansonsten.... Naja warst du zugegebenermaßen der einzige peinliche auf dem Tuning treffen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Januar 2014)

Klingt nach einem super "Tuningtreffen", wo ein Baumarktbastler über den nächsten Baumarktbastler vom Leder zieht. Respekt. So sieht wohl eine "niveauvolle" Szene aus  .


----------



## Zoon (26. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Den S4? Nein. Diese Lautsprecherdingens schon  öfters - mag ich einfach nicht. Klingt mir zu künstlich.
> Sollen sie lieber Kat+Partikelfilter ausbauen, dann klingts



Da kannst beim S4 lange suchen, ist ein Benziner   Den Sound ausn Lautsprecher gibts beim Biturbo TDI. Mein Problem ist  nicht dass der Soundgenerator Sound erzeugt (was der auch gut macht  klingt einfach wirklich gut) - sondern halt dass es wieder ne Sorte  Bauteil von "unnötiges was kaputtgehen kann bzw. Mehrgewicht bedeutet"  ist. Sollen se den Weg von Alpina machen wie die es beim 335d machen:  End und Mittelschalldämpfer fliegen ganz raus - trotzdem noch innerhalb  der Norm und klingt gut  oder halt wire bei BMW Z4 oder Focus Rs ein Resonanzrohr nach innen ein rein passives Bauteil ohne Elektrik.


----------



## winner961 (26. Januar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Da kannst beim S4 lange suchen, ist ein Benziner   Den Sound ausn Lautsprecher gibts beim Biturbo TDI. Mein Problem ist  nicht dass der Soundgenerator Sound erzeugt (was der auch gut macht  klingt einfach wirklich gut) - sondern halt dass es wieder ne Sorte  Bauteil von "unnötiges was kaputtgehen kann bzw. Mehrgewicht bedeutet"  ist. Sollen se den Weg von Alpina machen wie die es beim 335d machen:  End und Mittelschalldämpfer fliegen ganz raus - trotzdem noch innerhalb  der Norm und klingt gut  oder halt wire bei BMW Z4 oder Focus Rs ein Resonanzrohr nach innen ein rein passives Bauteil ohne Elektrik.


 
Halt neue S4 und RS4 also V8 können auch einen Soundgernerator haben  zumindestens die großen Audis haben das ja schon wenn man es möchte.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Januar 2014)

Gabs hier nicht die Frage nach Tempolimit 130?
Was haltet ihr von "Immer Tempo 130!" --> Der 7 Sinn Tempo 130 - YouTube


----------



## Zoon (26. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Halt neue S4 und RS4 also V8 können auch einen Soundgernerator haben  zumindestens die großen Audis haben das ja schon wenn man es möchte.


 
nochmal den haben nur die 3.0 Biturbo TDI, und grade beim RS4 da ist der Sound noch komplett echt


----------



## fatlace (26. Januar 2014)

ich hab heute auch mal den ganzen tag im schnee gespielt
wurd auch langsam zeit, bis letzte woche hätte man ruhig mit sommerreifen fahren können.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Januar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> nochmal den haben nur die 3.0 Biturbo TDI, und grade beim RS4 da ist der Sound noch komplett echt


 
Wir hatten das Thema vor kurzem erst. Die gibts mittlerweile auch als "Nachrüstvariante" zum Nachbestellen bei ner Vertragswerkstatt, auch für die kleinen Diesel.

Der S3 hat eine Art Soundgenerator, welcher aber nur für den Sound im Innenraum zuständig ist. Und die großen Motoren haben natürlich keine, was ergäbe das für nen Sinn einem V8 nen Soundgenerator zu verbauen  Die Dinger sind mit "Standard"-Auspuffanlage auch extrem zurückhaltend. Tief und bollernd.


----------



## 1821984 (26. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem super "Tuningtreffen", wo ein Baumarktbastler über den nächsten Baumarktbastler vom Leder zieht. Respekt. So sieht wohl eine "niveauvolle" Szene aus  .


 
Das kommt von einem dem sogar ABT oder MTM suspekt sind Trotzdem lustiger Spruch

Was macht der A5, schon Probleme mit der Qulität?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich hab heute auch mal den ganzen tag im schnee gespielt
> wurd auch langsam zeit, bis letzte woche hätte man ruhig mit sommerreifen fahren können.


 
Ich auch, 40l Super Plus sind von heute Mittag bis vorhin drauf gegangen.  Dafür hat's aber eine Menge Spaß gemacht 
Die nächsten Tage mal gucken, ob die GoPro Videos was geworden sind.


----------



## andy91xx (26. Januar 2014)

Das ist doch mal geil 


So macht Mann einen Abgang mit einem LAMBORGHINI! - YouTube


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. Januar 2014)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal geil
> 
> So macht Mann einen Abgang mit einem LAMBORGHINI! - YouTube



Da gibt es aber auch genug, die es verkacken und in der Imbissbude gelandet wären


----------



## andy91xx (26. Januar 2014)

Davon kannste ausgehen


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Januar 2014)

1821984 schrieb:


> Was macht der A5, schon Probleme mit der Qulität?


 
Soweit alles tutti. Alles sieht gut aus, funktioniert einwandfrei und macht Spaß. Das waren bislang rund 950 spaßige Kilometer  .

Zu den "Soundgeneratoren". Die haben derzeit alle S Modelle (also S3, S4, S5, S6, S7, S8, dann noch der RSQ3, SQ5, RS4, RS5, RS6, RS7 und noch alle Varianten des 3 Liter BiTDi). Und das Beste an dem Ding ist das man es ein- und ausschalten kann. Also muss niemand unnötig mit "Sound" genervt werden. Und wer doch mal an der Dorfdisco vorfährt kann auf Krawall machen. Was will man mehr  ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und das Beste an dem Ding ist das man es ein- und ausschalten kann. Also muss niemand unnötig mit "Sound" genervt werden. Und wer doch mal an der Dorfdisco vorfährt kann auf Krawall machen. Was will man mehr  ?


 
Klappenabgasanlage  ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Januar 2014)

@winner

Netter Fiat.  Gleichmal ein Tipp, der Lack ist sehr empfindlich, min. alle drei Monate polieren, sonst hast du schnell Flugrost im Lack. Das sind so kleine braune Pünktchen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @winner
> 
> Netter Fiat.  Gleichmal ein Tipp, der Lack ist sehr empfindlich, min. alle drei Monate polieren, sonst hast du schnell Flugrost im Lack. Das sind so kleine braune Pünktchen.


 
2x pro Jahr mit Knete drüber, das reicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was will man mehr  ?


 Sowas Mitsubishi Evo 9 FQ 360 Anti Lag - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2014)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal geil
> 
> So macht Mann einen Abgang mit einem LAMBORGHINI! - YouTube



Ziemlich peinliche Nummer. Sowas kann auch schnell in die Hosen gehen! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ_1pc...ch?v=NZ_1pcaGJ-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## andy91xx (26. Januar 2014)

Viel Power aber wenig Hirn -.-


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem super "Tuningtreffen", wo ein Baumarktbastler über den nächsten Baumarktbastler vom Leder zieht. Respekt. So sieht wohl eine "niveauvolle" Szene aus  .


 
Sprach jemand der Betrüger deckt und sie noch verteidigt. Das ist natürlich niveauvoll.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ziemlich peinliche Nummer. Sowas kann auch schnell in die Hosen gehen!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ_1pc...ch?v=NZ_1pcaGJ-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
Gleich wegsperren, solche Idioten 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sowas Mitsubishi Evo 9 FQ 360 Anti Lag - YouTube


 
1288hp Porsche Monster's Motec Anti Lag System - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 1288hp Porsche Monster's Motec Anti Lag System - YouTube


 Auch nich schlecht.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sprach jemand der Betrüger deckt und sie noch verteidigt. Das ist natürlich niveauvoll.



Touché!


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sprach jemand der Betrüger deckt und sie noch verteidigt. Das ist natürlich niveauvoll.


 
Gehts noch. Soll ich bei jeder Geschichte die mir jemand erzählt ohne Beweise zur Polizei gehen?
Super Konter, gähn ....


----------



## fatlace (26. Januar 2014)

so könnte ich mir auch einen diesel vorstellen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yKHYt0YxzAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gehts noch. Soll ich bei jeder Geschichte die mir jemand erzählt ohne Beweise zur Polizei gehen?
> Super Konter, gähn ....


 
Was du machst und was nicht ist dir ganz alleine überlassen. Du musst mit der Einstellung leben... aber du darfst mich natürlich gerne für einen Baumarkttuner halten, dass ist dein gutes Recht. Ich denke mir immerhin auch meinen Teil über dich und somit muss ich dir das gleiche Rest zukommen lassen. Und nun werde ich es wie in der Vergangenheit machen und dich nicht beachten


----------



## dsdenni (26. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich auch, 40l Super Plus sind von heute Mittag bis vorhin drauf gegangen.  Dafür hat's aber eine Menge Spaß gemacht
> Die nächsten Tage mal gucken, ob die GoPro Videos was geworden sind.



Könntest du die irgendwie hochladen ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Januar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Könntest du die irgendwie hochladen ?


 
Mal schauen, vielleicht im Laufe nächster Woche. Muss die ja auch noch schneiden.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mal schauen, vielleicht im Laufe nächster Woche. Muss die ja auch noch schneiden.



Das wäre geil!


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und nun werde ich es wie in der Vergangenheit machen und dich nicht beachten


 
Das halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee .


----------



## ich558 (27. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ziemlich peinliche Nummer. Sowas kann auch schnell in die Hosen gehen!  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ_1pcaGJ-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNZ_1pcaGJ-k%26feature%3Dyoutube_gdata_player



Bei einer Autoveranstaltung will man sowas doch sehen. Klar kann sowas in die Hose gehen so wie bei Flugshows usw. 

Und ganz ehrlich: Wenn plötzlich ein Lamborghini so weg fährt find ich das geil man muss ja nicht immer alles so eng sehen und die Moralkeule auspacken


----------



## watercooled (27. Januar 2014)

Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem doch ein paar Dinge:

Ich kann nicht fahren + 1000PS unterm Arsch + Menschen 3 Meter weg = Keine gute Idee

Ich hoffe der hat eine gerechte Strafe bekommen.


----------



## Joselman (27. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem doch ein paar Dinge:
> 
> Ich kann nicht fahren + 1000PS unterm Arsch + Menschen 3 Meter weg = Keine gute Idee
> 
> Ich hoffe der hat eine gerechte Strafe bekommen.



Diese Leute denken aber:

Ich kann fahren + 1000 PS unterm Arsch + Menschen 3 Meter weg = Alle werden mich beneiden weil ich der Geilste bin.


----------



## ich558 (27. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem doch ein paar Dinge:  Ich kann nicht fahren + 1000PS unterm Arsch + Menschen 3 Meter weg = Keine gute Idee  Ich hoffe der hat eine gerechte Strafe bekommen.



Fahren können tun wohl die meisten mit solchen Autos solche Unfälle Können aber eben mal passieren wie überall. In der F1 passieren ja auch Massen an Unfällen und ich denke die Fahrer können fahren. 
Die meisten Leute wollen ja sowas wie in den Videos auch sehen- also ich würde sowas schon mal live sehen wollen


----------



## watercooled (27. Januar 2014)

Also wer mit so nem Auto nicht ums Eck kommt und dann auf der geraden den ersten innen Begrenzer dreht, den zweiten mit vollgas reinknallt und als das Auto ausbricht noch weiter auf dem Gas bleibt der kann das Ding einfach nicht fahren.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Januar 2014)

Der Kerl kann alles, aber nicht fahren.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2014)

Ja, würde ich auch sagen.
Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, was ich in diesem Video sehe... Audi R8 vs Kawasaki Ninja ZX10R & Suzuki GSXR1000 - YouTube
Wie      kann man eigentlich sein  

P.S. : Trotz Allem müsst ihr mal darauf achten, was bei 4:46 auf der zweiten Spur von rechts fährt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Januar 2014)

Offen fahren ging heute ganz gut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (27. Januar 2014)

Solche ..... gibt es leider mehr als man denkt. 
Weitere Beispiele für hängengebliebene Menschen: 
bmw m5 vs honda cbr1000 - YouTube
BMW M5 "NeedForDrive.com" LAST ILLEGAL Street Racing and Drift, Driver - Giorgi Tevzadze - YouTube (<- Wobei dieser Junge Mann sogar wegen seinem ""Fahrstil" gestorben ist.)

Schickes Cabrio


----------



## raceandsound (27. Januar 2014)

Nö, er ist nicht wegen seinem Fahrstil gestorben...geht recht schwer vom Beifahrersitz aus(angeblich)...Ironie des Schicksals.
War aber trotzdem nur eine Frage der Zeit!
Schad um den M5, auch wenn es unmenschlich klingen sollte, aber so wie er das Gerät in der Rush Hour bewegt hat, halt sich Mitleid in Grenzen.
...und Nein, ich bin kein Moralapostel, eher weit davon entfernt und lasse es auch gern hin und wieder krachen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2014)

> Schad um den M5



Hör auf so einen Bockmist zu reden.



> Schad um den M5, auch wenn es unmenschlich klingen sollte, aber so wie er das Gerät in der Rush Hour bewegt hat, halt sich Mitleid in Grenzen.
> ...und Nein, ich bin kein Moralapostel, eher weit davon entfernt und lasse es auch gern hin und wieder krachen.



Mitleid habe ich nur aus dem Grund, dass ich es unglaublich traurig finde, dass "solchen Menschen" ihren Kick nicht woanders finden, ihre Intelligenz nicht woanders einsetzen oder ihr Geld nicht ehrlich verdienen konnten.

@ Re4dt, Riverna, watercooled & Beam39 : Ist denn hier keiner mehr bei Verstand ?


----------



## raceandsound (27. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hör auf so einen Bockmist zu reden



Warum Bockmist?
Bin halt ein E34 Fanboy!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2014)

@ raceandsound :  Es geht nicht ums Auto 

Wenn ein Menschenleben bei einem Unfall verloren geht, ist es nie "schade um ein Auto". Mir platzt hier echt gleich der Kragen.


----------



## raceandsound (27. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ raceandsound :  Es geht nicht ums Auto
> 
> Wenn ein Menschenleben bei einem Unfall verloren geht, ist es nie "schade um ein Auto". Mir platzt hier echt gleich der Kragen.



Ich habe ihm nicht den Tod gewünscht, oder sonst etwas, also kannst du gerne mal ein wenig runterkommen und deine aufgestaute Wut der mitgelesenen letzten Seiten woanders auslassen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2014)

> Ich habe ihm nicht den Tod gewünscht, oder sonst etwas



Das habe ich doch gar nicht gesagt. Ich fand dein Kommentar im Zusammenhang mit dem Tod eines Menschen einfach nur total 
Tut mir leid, wenn ich etwas überreagiert habe


----------



## Verminaard (27. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Offen fahren ging heute ganz gut


 
Schick schick! 

Bin also nicht der Einzige der auch bei niederen Temperaturen aber sonst gutem Wetter Dach aufmacht 

Leider haben andere Verkehrsteilnehmer und Passanten weniger Verstaendniss fuer sowas. Zumindest interpretier ich das aus ihren Blicken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2014)

Früher zu Gruppe B Zeiten war sowas total üblich. Menschenmenge auf, Auto durch, Menschenmenge zu. Da haben alle Rennfahrer voll draufgehalten. Wer sich so nah an fahrenden Autos aufhält, muss damit rechnen, dass mal etwas schief geht. Es bleibt jedem selber überlassen, wo man sich hinstellt. Wenn nen Lambo so wegfährt ist das geil, keine Frage. Nur sollten das nur Fahrer machen, die es auch können. Der mit dem Königsei hätte das ESP lieber anlassen sollen...

Heuzutage wird halt alles auf 110% Sicherheit gemacht. Es wird ein riesen Wind gemacht, wenn mal was passiert. Unfälle gab es immer und wird es auch immer geben, solange Autos von Menschen gesteuert werden. Man muss es nicht absichtlich rausfordern, das ist auch klar.




Re4dt schrieb:


> BMW  M5 "NeedForDrive.com" LAST ILLEGAL Street Racing and Drift, Driver -  Giorgi Tevzadze - YouTube (<- Wobei dieser Junge Mann sogar  wegen seinem ""Fahrstil" gestorben ist.)


 Er ist nicht wegen seinem Fahrstil gestorben. Er saß bei einem Freund im Auto und die beiden sind abgeflogen. Er selber hat nie einen Unfall mit einem anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer produziert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Januar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Leider haben andere Verkehrsteilnehmer und Passanten weniger Verstaendniss fuer sowas. Zumindest interpretier ich das aus ihren Blicken.


 
Bei mir genauso


----------



## Lee (27. Januar 2014)

Wie fahrt ihr dann? Mit Skibrille, Mütze und dicker Jacke? Oder spürt man den Fahrtwind und die Kälte da gar nicht so? (Bin noch nie in nem Cabrio mitgefahren)


----------



## Re4dt (27. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Er ist nicht wegen seinem Fahrstil gestorben. Er saß bei einem Freund im Auto und die beiden sind abgeflogen. Er selber hat nie einen Unfall mit einem anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer produziert.


Wenn das so ist, tut es mir leid für die falsche Info. Werde beim nächsten mal etwas besser Recherchieren. 
Er hat zwar nie einen produziert aber sehr oft andere Verkehrsteilnehmer in Gefahr gebracht. Sowas ist in meinen Augen nicht tolerabel, lediglich meine Meinung.

Hat der Z4 eigentlich so eine nackenheizung/Gebläse? und bringt der eigentlich auch was? 
(ebenfalls noch nie offen Gefahren )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Januar 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie fahrt ihr dann? Mit Skibrille, Mütze und dicker Jacke? Oder spürt man den Fahrtwind und die Kälte da gar nicht so? (Bin noch nie in nem Cabrio mitgefahren)


 
Normale Jacke + Mütze und Schal + SHZ und normale Heizung auf Fußraum gestellt. So kann man gemütlich bis -5°C fahren, ohne dass einem kalt wird


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Re4dt, Riverna, watercooled & Beam39 : Ist denn hier keiner mehr bei Verstand ?


 
Was willst du?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Normale Jacke + Mütze und Schal + SHZ und normale Heizung auf Fußraum gestellt. So kann man gemütlich bis -5°C fahren, ohne dass einem kalt wird


 Und dann mit 210 über die Bahn, alles was die Winterreifen hergeben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Januar 2014)

@ Riverna : Nur, dass ihr mit mir fühlt, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das Forum hier verliert so ein bisschen an Niveau.


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Riverna : Nur, dass ihr mit mir fühlt, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das Forum hier verliert so ein bisschen an Niveau.



Heyhey! Ganz ruhig. Immerhin bin ja ich noch da!


----------



## raceandsound (27. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch gar nicht gesagt. Ich fand dein Kommentar im Zusammenhang mit dem Tod eines Menschen einfach nur total
> Tut mir leid, wenn ich etwas überreagiert habe



Alles wieder in Butter, no worries!
Werd meinen Schreibstil anpassen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und dann mit 210 über die Bahn, alles was die Winterreifen hergeben.


 
Die Winterreifen sind bis 240km/h freigegeben


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hat der Z4 eigentlich so eine nackenheizung/Gebläse? und bringt der eigentlich auch was?
> (ebenfalls noch nie offen Gefahren )



Ich kenne "Airscarf" von MB und ich finde das ist schon ganz brauchbar. Dennoch finde ich Cabrio fahren unter 10°C irgendwie "unangenehm". Da ist es in ner geschlossenen Kiste gemütlicher.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Januar 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie fahrt ihr dann? Mit Skibrille, Mütze und dicker Jacke? Oder spürt man den Fahrtwind und die Kälte da gar nicht so? (Bin noch nie in nem Cabrio mitgefahren)


 
Jacke, Sitzheizung, Heizung etwas hoeher gestellt, wenn Frau mitfaehrt, Fenster oben, Windschott oben.
Wenn ich alleine bin eher ohne Windschott, kommt auf die Geschwindigkeit an.

Das mit der Muetze sollt ich mir mal zu Herzen nehmen, Haare hab ich auch keine die meinen Kopf etwas schuetzen koennten .

Selbst mit Fenster oben und Windschott, ist ein komplett anderes Gefuehl als in einem geschlossenen Wagen und ich moechts nicht mehr missen.

Wobei ich den Z4 etwas puristischer als meinen C70 einschaetze


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Riverna : Nur, dass ihr mit mir fühlt, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das Forum hier verliert so ein bisschen an Niveau.


 
Ich steh scheinbar auf dem Schlauch, um was geht es? Um die Videos von den Spinnern die fahren wie die letzten Idioten? Dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Aber irgendwann hängen so Leute eh im Graben...
Natürlich ist es trotzdem tragisch wenn so Leute bei einem Unfall ums Leben kommen, jedoch habe ich da deutlich weniger Mitleid als bei einem Unfall mit Toten wo niemand etwas dafür kann. Wer so fährt wie die Leute in den Videos, müssen mit einem Unfall rechnen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich steh scheinbar auf dem Schlauch, um was geht es? Um die Videos von den Spinnern die fahren wie die letzten Idioten? Dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Aber irgendwann hängen so Leute eh im Graben...
> Natürlich ist es trotzdem tragisch wenn so Leute bei einem Unfall ums Leben kommen, jedoch habe ich da deutlich weniger Mitleid als bei einem Unfall mit Toten wo niemand etwas dafür kann. Wer so fährt wie die Leute in den Videos, müssen mit einem Unfall rechnen.


 Ich hab da auch 0 Mitleid.
Wenn so einer mal mit 200+ an ne Betonwand oder sonst wo hin klatscht geht mir das vollkommen am A*sch vorbei. Selbst schuld.
Blöd für den Typen, der den wieder abkratzen darf. Vor allem bei Motorradfahrern bestimmt ne unschöne Arbeit sieht dann bestimmt in etwa so aus. Klick. 

Schlimm eigentlich nur für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer, die bei Unfällen verletzt/getötet werden. Vor allem der Gegenverkehr dürfte auch sofort tot sein.
Und das nur weil irgendein zurückgebliebener Depp so rumheizt weil ers anscheinend fürs Ego braucht oder sich seinen "Kick" nicht anders holen kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hat der Z4 eigentlich so eine nackenheizung/Gebläse? und bringt der eigentlich auch was?
> (ebenfalls noch nie offen Gefahren )


 
Nö, hatter nicht, braucht er nicht 
Ist nur unnötiges Gewicht und das kann ein Roadster nicht gebrauchen.
Siehe den neuen Z4. Der ist so vollgestopft, sodass das Roadsterfeeling fast völlig auf der Strecke bleibt (schlechtes Fahrwerk und viel zu schwer)


----------



## watercooled (27. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe das gleich wie Riverna. Wenn er einfach nur so wahnwitzig über die Straßen fährt dann war er ja wohl selbst schuld.
Wenn ein Mensch stirbt ist das immer tragisch, nur habe ich da wenig bis gar kein Mitleid.
Und gerade weil er sich so blöd verhalten hat ist es ja schade ums Auto, denn das hätte in der Hand eines vernünftigen Fahrers noch viele Kilometer abgespult.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Januar 2014)

Jo, also damit habe ich auch kein Mitleid. Finde das schon fast gut, jetzt kann er keine Unschuldigen mehr gefährden. Einer weniger von der Sorte.
Bin auch letztens mit meiner R1 auf der Autobahn gewesen und es kam einer mit seinem S8 an. Habe ich sofort ziehen lassen, unmöglich sowas. Bei freier Bahn mal aufdrehen, ok, aber doch nicht wenn alles voll ist und schon gar nicht in der Rush Hour.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nö, hatter nicht, braucht er nicht
> Ist nur unnötiges Gewicht und das kann ein Roadster nicht gebrauchen.
> Siehe den neuen Z4. Der ist so vollgestopft, sodass das Roadsterfeeling fast völlig auf der Strecke bleibt (schlechtes Fahrwerk und viel zu schwer)


 
Irgendwie hab ich nich soviel übrig für Cabrios.. Klar, es ist schön wenn man an sonem warmen Sommerabend oben offen durch die Gegend fährt oder zur Abenddämmerung auf der Landstraße cruist, aber so überragend wie das viele finden, finde ich dass selber nicht. Ich könnte da voll drauf verzichten.

Bei sonem 911er Cabrio oder Lambo sähe die Sache natürlich wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2014)

Ein kleines Träumchen, wa?!?


----------



## JC88 (28. Januar 2014)

Oh man...ich schäme mich für mein Land


----------



## ich558 (28. Januar 2014)

Die silbernen Linien haben was aber der Rest...


----------



## keinnick (28. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ein kleines Träumchen, wa?!?


 
Das Teil geht doch schon als Realsatire durch, oder? So ein Teil fährt doch keiner ernsthaft (oder doch? )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Januar 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....03/1506630_10152203542909579_1592746295_n.jpg

http://beforeitsnews.com/mediadrop/uploads/2013/49/067b2b0f42ebb91bdd92cdc93e0741c33706e3e2.jpg



Edit:

Der Gerät : https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....x540/1412250_688044087912281_1951961960_o.jpg
https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t31/894015_688044831245540_268164222_o.jpg


----------



## dsdenni (28. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/s403x403/1506630_10152203542909579_1592746295_n.jpg
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/mediadrop/uploads/2013/49/067b2b0f42ebb91bdd92cdc93e0741c33706e3e2.jpg



Nix gegen den 1er aber diese Linien


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Januar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Nix gegen den 1er aber diese Linien


 
Ich find's auch nicht schön


----------



## Beam39 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich finds irgendwie.. Naja.. Irgendwie hats was aber irgendwie is es auch brutal hässlich.. Mindfuck


----------



## keinnick (28. Januar 2014)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Der Gerät : https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....x540/1412250_688044087912281_1951961960_o.jpg
https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t31/894015_688044831245540_268164222_o.jpg[/QUOTE]

Irgendwie finde ich weder die Qualität der Fotos (die scheinbar professionell sein sollen) noch das Auto besonders gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich weder die Qualität der Fotos (die scheinbar professionell sein sollen) noch das Auto besonders gut.


 
 5,8 Liter V10 (S85)
630 PS


----------



## dekay55 (28. Januar 2014)

Uargs und das in nem BMW mit Heckschaden.


----------



## raceandsound (28. Januar 2014)

Muss nicht unbedingt der sein, vor allem nicht mit dem S85, der soll ja noch ums Eck gehen.
Der wird schon original als 323ti in der Kurvenhetz unterschätzt, mit modifiziertem 2,8er und knapp 240 Pferden macht der noch mehr her.
Ich such schon ewig nach einer guten Basis um einen 3,2er mit 6 Gang einzubauen.
Die meisten mögen ihn hassen, mir ist der beim Arsch lieber als die ganzen Joghurtbecher ab Bj 2003...^^
(Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!)
Bei mir endet es mit BMW ca. mit E46/E39/E38...


----------



## dekay55 (28. Januar 2014)

Enden tuts bei BMW seit Chris Bangle Chefdesigner war, okay E39 lass ich mir noch gefallen mit ner M verkleidung. Aber alles andere .... 
Gut der Compact geht schon mit nem netten Motor, aber sieht in meinen Augen einfach haesslich aus der Arsch, als waer einer reingefahren. Drum wird  auch in BMW kreisen scherzhaft gesagt, 3er mit Heckschaden


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2014)

Gibt wenig BMWs, die mir gefallen. Eigentlich garkeine, die mir jetzt einfallen würden. Aber der Compact ist ok. Sieht irgendwie bissel lustig aus.


----------



## raceandsound (28. Januar 2014)

Ist ja Gott sei Dank Geschmacksache, deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben, dass es bei MIR mit dem E46/E39/E39 mit BMW endet.^^


----------



## dekay55 (28. Januar 2014)

Hmm der Compact ist für eines ganz nett, als Ersatzteilspender fürn E30  Zumindest die Heckachse eignet sich perfekt fürn 5 Loch umbau beim E30, da die ja eigentlich auch ausm E30 stammt, wie einige andere Technische "besonderheiten"


----------



## Re4dt (28. Januar 2014)

Der 1er errinert mich irgendwie an Tron. 


Jawoll 
Kaufvertrag heute unterschrieben. 
Autokauf Volume 1 wäre endlich abgeschlossen. Nach rund 9!!!! Versuchen innerhalb kurzer Zeit.  
Dieses ständige jeden Tag auf Mobile "Neueste Inserate zuerst" Suchen, ständige Anrufe, dummes nachgefrage, sinnloses Hin-Her gefahre, hat endlich ein Ende. 
Bilder gibts demnächst.


----------



## ich558 (28. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie.. Naja.. Irgendwie hats was aber irgendwie is es auch brutal hässlich.. Mindfuck



Find ich genau so


----------



## seventyseven (28. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich von nem S5 angetan (Gebraucht) wirft natürlich alle meine Autokauf Pläne durcheinander 

28k für einen  gebrauchten S5 BJ08, KM Spanne 60-80tkm was meint ihr ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich von nem S5 angetan (Gebraucht) wirft natürlich alle meine Autokauf Pläne durcheinander
> 
> 28k für einen  gebrauchten S5 BJ08, KM Spanne 60-80tkm was meint ihr ?


 Den mit nem V6 Kompressor ja aber einem mit nem V8 würd ich nicht fahren wollen. Das ist der Inbegriff von Kopflastigkeit.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Januar 2014)

Und Trägheit. Nen Kumpel fährt den.. Keine Frage, ist nen schönes Auto und der Sound ist wirklich richtig geil (der hat sein Auspuff bissl leergeräumt ) aber irgendwie nichts besonderes von der Leistung her und halt  Verbrauch wie nen 8 Zylinder. Der V6 Kompressor hingegen ist nen Sahnemotor, fährt sich extrem spritzig und es fühlt sich halt alles kräftiger an. Sind halt aber auch teurer..


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ein kleines Träumchen, wa?!?


 
Für nen Franzosen, sieht das Auto doch ganz ok aus. Wollte ich jetzt nicht fahren, aber gepflegt und gut gemacht, scheint der doch zu sein.


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

Das ist ein Volkswagen.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den mit nem V6 Kompressor ja aber einem mit nem V8 würd ich nicht fahren wollen. Das ist der Inbegriff von Kopflastigkeit.


 
Wie konnten die auch so hohl sein, in einem sportlichen Auto den recht schweren Motor vor die Vorderachse zu setzen, das kann ja nur schief gehen 
Ich will bei dem kein Reifen an der VA sein


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

Nur weil sowas nen fetten Motor hat, würde ich sowas noch lange nicht als sportliches Auto bezeichnen. Wie die meisten Audi übrigens.


----------



## Murdoch (29. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nur weil sowas nen fetten Motor hat, würde ich sowas noch lange nicht als sportliches Auto bezeichnen. Wie die meisten Audi übrigens.


 
Dann liefer mal die Definition von einem sportlichen auto. 

Aber bedenke : sportlich ungleich Rennstrecken tauglich


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie konnten die auch so hohl sein, in einem sportlichen Auto den recht schweren Motor vor die Vorderachse zu setzen, das kann ja nur schief gehen


 Es ist halt eine Modellvariante und keine Neuentwicklung. Da versetzt man nicht mal eben die Achse.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Dann liefer mal die Definition von einem sportlichen auto.
> 
> Aber bedenke : sportlich ungleich Rennstrecken tauglich



Erstmal muss man das mit sich selber ausmachen.
Im Allgemeinen hat ein "sportliches" Auto ein vernünftiges Leistungs/Gewicht-Verhältnis und (noch wichtiger) eine gute Gewichtsverteilung.
Heckgetriebene Autos gelten ebenfalls als sportlicher gegenüber Frontgetriebene.........dann geht es weiter mit "Sportwagen muss mit Benzin fahren...nicht mit Diesel!" usw.

Für mich z.B.: ist ein subaru BRZ weit sportlicher als ein Scirocco(2.0 TSI) --> trotz des Wissens, dass der Scirocco den Deppensprint (0-100) schneller schafft....


----------



## 1821984 (29. Januar 2014)

Audi ist der Inbegriff von unausgewogenem Fahrzeugkonzept!!! Nur mit allerhand Technik kann man dort ein halbwegs vernünftiges Fahrgefühl hinbekommen. Und um so schwerer die Motoren um so schlimmer wird es ja.

Wer hat sich denn bitte schön ausgedacht das im alten RS6 der V10 vor der Vorderachse hängt. Weitere Beispiele dieser Art findet man in fast jedem Audi der mehr als 4 Zyl. hat
Der Quattroantrieb ist mehr eine Notdurft als ein reinrassiger Allradantrieb (das heißt nicht das es die anderen besser machen). Warum Audi als Premiumhersteller immer noch nicht auf Standartantrieb umgrüstet hat kann wohl nur einzig VW beantworten. Klar man strickt nicht seine komplette Modulbauart um.

Gibt lustige Beiträge darüber die das ganze mal etwas mehr beleuchten. Klar alles etwas gegen den großen VW-Konzern aber schlussendlich schreibt man da ware Worte. Leider kann man das nur noch als Premiummitglied lesen
Mythos Allrad | Motor-Kritik.de


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für nen Franzosen, sieht das Auto doch ganz ok aus. Wollte ich jetzt nicht fahren, aber gepflegt und gut gemacht, scheint der doch zu sein.


 
 Made my day




1821984 schrieb:


> Audi ist der Inbegriff von unausgewogenem Fahrzeugkonzept!!! Nur mit allerhand Technik kann man dort ein halbwegs vernünftiges Fahrgefühl hinbekommen. Und um so schwerer die Motoren um so schlimmer wird es ja.
> 
> Wer hat sich denn bitte schön ausgedacht das im alten RS6 der V10 vor der Vorderachse hängt. Weitere Beispiele dieser Art findet man in fast jedem Audi der mehr als 4 Zyl. hat
> Der Quattroantrieb ist mehr eine Notdurft als ein reinrassiger Allradantrieb (das heißt nicht das es die anderen besser machen). Warum Audi als Premiumhersteller immer noch nicht auf Standartantrieb umgrüstet hat kann wohl nur einzig VW beantworten. Klar man strickt nicht seine komplette Modulbauart um.
> ...


Daimler und BMW gehen beide jetzt auch auf Allrad. Alle AMG werden ab jetzt mit Allrad kommen.
Trotzdem hat Audi quasi den besten Serienallrad. Leider sind alle neuen Audis total auf Fahrsicherheit angestimmt. Wenn es nach mir ging könnte Audi jedes Fahrzeug serienmäßig mit Allrad ausliefern. Besser gehts nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Daimler und BMW gehen beide jetzt auch auf Allrad.



BMW hat seit fast 30 jahren schon Allradgetriebene Fahrzeuge im Sortiment, die werden aber niemals vollkommen auf Allrad Wechseln, zumindest nich in absehbarer Zeit.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Dann liefer mal die Definition von einem sportlichen auto.
> 
> Aber bedenke : sportlich ungleich Rennstrecken tauglich



Seine Definition sollten mittlerweile bekannt sein,  es muss ein Renault sein sonst ist es Mist.

geatern eine kleine testfahrt mit dem mr2 gemacht, die Hütte geht wie sau.


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Seine Definition sollten mittlerweile bekannt sein,  es muss ein Renault sein sonst ist es Mist.



Zwingend!


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Januar 2014)

1821984 schrieb:


> Audi ist der Inbegriff von unausgewogenem Fahrzeugkonzept!!! Nur mit allerhand Technik kann man dort ein halbwegs vernünftiges Fahrgefühl hinbekommen. Und um so schwerer die Motoren um so schlimmer wird es ja.
> 
> Wer hat sich denn bitte schön ausgedacht das im alten RS6 der V10 vor der Vorderachse hängt. Weitere Beispiele dieser Art findet man in fast jedem Audi der mehr als 4 Zyl. hat
> Der Quattroantrieb ist mehr eine Notdurft als ein reinrassiger Allradantrieb (das heißt nicht das es die anderen besser machen). Warum Audi als Premiumhersteller immer noch nicht auf Standartantrieb umgrüstet hat kann wohl nur einzig VW beantworten. Klar man strickt nicht seine komplette Modulbauart um.


 
Das sind jetzt aber nicht gerade Erkentnisse der Gegenwart. Alle Fahrzeuge welche auf dem MLB bestehen haben mit Kopflastigkeit nicht wirklich was am Hut.
Zum Allrad, derzeit das Maß der Dinge ist Kronenrad. Die Spielzeugteile von BMW z.B. welche elektornisch verteilen haben nicht die Möglichkeit die ein Mittendifferential bietet.
Audi wird auch nicht auf Standardantrieb umrüsten. Da es wirtschaftlich relativ unsinnig wäre. Wahrscheinlicher ist das MB oder BMW auf FWD umrüsten, hups ist ja schon passiert  .


----------



## Joselman (29. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Seine Definition sollten mittlerweile bekannt sein,  es muss ein Renault sein sonst ist es Mist.
> 
> geatern eine kleine testfahrt mit dem mr2 gemacht, die Hütte geht wie sau.



Aber kein W3 oder? Wobei der ja kaum was wiegt aber abgehen kann der doch nicht wirklich mit seinen 1,6l!? Meinst sicher ein W2 Turbo oder?


----------



## seventyseven (29. Januar 2014)

Mein Traum war eher ein Scirocco R, Focus RS oder Megane RS jedoch hab ich da gegen meine Freundin keine Chance  (Nach 7 Jahren Beziehung will ich nichts Riskieren  )

Momentan stehen ein E91 Touring und eben der S5 (Coupe, Grade noch so Kompromiss, der Sportback leider zu teuer) in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## winner961 (29. Januar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mein Traum war eher ein Scirocco R, Focus RS oder Megane RS jedoch hab ich da gegen meine Freundin keine Chance  (Nach 7 Jahren Beziehung will ich nichts Riskieren  )
> 
> Momentan stehen ein E91 Touring und eben der S5 (Coupe, Grade noch so Kompromiss, der Sportback leider zu teuer) in der engeren Auswahl.


 
Ich bin für eine 335i Touring der ist sehr geil auch wenn ich den S5 schon Gefahren bin aber so geil war der jetzt nicht  only Bmw


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Mein Traum war eher ein Scirocco R, Focus RS oder Megane RS jedoch hab ich da gegen meine Freundin keine Chance  (Nach 7 Jahren Beziehung will ich nichts Riskieren  )


 
Deine Freundin hat keinen Autogeschmack!


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> BMW hat seit fast 30 jahren schon Allradgetriebene Fahrzeuge im Sortiment, die werden aber niemals vollkommen auf Allrad Wechseln, zumindest nich in absehbarer Zeit.


 Und warum hat BMW dann so eine riesen Kampange und bewirbt seinen neuen XDrive wie verrückt? Die wollen den Leuten Allrad auch bei BMW schmackhaft machen.  Wer einmal Allrad gefahren ist, will so schnell nicht wieder zurück.




seventyseven schrieb:


> Mein Traum war eher ein Scirocco R, Focus RS  oder Megane RS jedoch hab ich da gegen meine Freundin keine Chance   (Nach 7 Jahren Beziehung will ich nichts Riskieren  )
> 
> Momentan  stehen ein E91 Touring und eben der S5 (Coupe, Grade noch so  Kompromiss, der Sportback leider zu teuer) in der engeren  Auswahl.


 A4/S4 Avant?


----------



## Re4dt (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer einmal Allrad gefahren ist, will so schnell nicht wieder zurück.



Dem stimme Ich vorsichtig zu. 
Hatte letzten Urlaub einen Ford Ranger Wildtrak  für 4 Wochen wurde dementsprechend auch auf passendem Untergrund verwendet, machte wirklich sehr Viel Spaß.  
Alle Angaben ohne Berücksichtigung des Verbrauchs.  aber gut das lag eher am Auto/Fahrweise als am Allradantrieb.


----------



## XAbix (29. Januar 2014)

Also in westen Canada's Bekommt man ausschließlich nur Allrad beim BMW/Benz/Audi ..


Da ich mir im September ws. Die neue c klasse besorgen werde wird's auch ein C400 4matic werden..


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Aber kein W3 oder? Wobei der ja kaum was wiegt aber abgehen kann der doch nicht wirklich mit seinen 1,6l!? Meinst sicher ein W2 Turbo oder?


 
W2 2L Turbo mit 205PS. Wiegt immerhin 1300 Kilo der kleine... geht aber trotzdem bedeutend besser als mein grauer NX. Zumindestens sobald er im Turbobereich ist, im Saugerbereich sind beide gleich. Für mich gibt es beim MR2 nur die W2, der W1 ist hässlich und der W3 ist hässlich uns lahm.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum hat BMW dann so eine riesen Kampange  und bewirbt seinen neuen XDrive wie verrückt?



Weil der Gewinn höher ist - schließlich kauft der Kunde mit x-Drive automatisch auch noch Automatik - macht etwa +10%. Wäre ja auch was neues wenn eine Werbekampange was anderes als Gewinn als ziel hätte.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer einmal Allrad gefahren ist, will so schnell nicht wieder zurück.



Kann ich (für mich) nicht bestätigen - in der Gegend wo ich wohne hält sich beim normalen PKW der Vorteil mit Allrad arg in Grenzen. Traktoren und Unimogs haben natürlich auch hierzulande einen Vorteil durch den Allrad.



dekay55 schrieb:


> BMW hat seit fast 30 jahren schon  Allradgetriebene Fahrzeuge im Sortiment, die werden aber niemals  vollkommen auf Allrad Wechseln, zumindest nich in absehbarer  Zeit.


 
Vor allem wird man (von ein paar ausnahmen abgesehn) nicht automatisch mit Allrad zwangsbeglückt wenn man eine bestimmte Leistungsgrenze übersteigt.


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

XAbix schrieb:


> Also in westen Canada's Bekommt man ausschließlich nur Allrad beim BMW/Benz/Audi ..
> 
> 
> Da ich mir im September ws. Die neue c klasse besorgen werde wird's auch ein C400 4matic werden..


 
Naja, in Kanada liegt vielleicht mal häufiger Schnee und mag seine Berechtigung haben. In Deutschland ist Allrad ein reines Marketinginstrument.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

XAbix schrieb:


> Also in westen Canada's Bekommt man ausschließlich nur Allrad beim BMW/Benz/Audi ..
> 
> 
> Da ich mir im September ws. Die neue c klasse besorgen werde wird's auch ein C400 4matic werden..


  Ich hoffe, auch mit LED Scheinwerfern und Fernlicht Assistent Plus! Das ist nen absolutes muss, sonst kann man nicht mehr im Dunkeln fahren. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, in Kanada liegt vielleicht mal häufiger Schnee und mag seine Berechtigung haben. In Deutschland ist Allrad ein reines Marketinginstrument.


Wohl noch nie ein Allradfahrzeug bewegt? 



Am schlimmsten sind Autos wie nen A6 Avant V6 Diesel FWD oder nen A200 Turbo. Sobald man nur in die Nähe des Gaspedals kommt geht es quietschhhhh rattatatatatattatata. Schaltet man das ASR aus, gehts garnicht mehr nach vorn. Außerdem muss man das Lenkrad ganz fest mit beiden Händen umklammern beim Gasgeben.

Ich hab auch mal nen A3 1,8T ohne Quattro gefahren und der hat bis 130 durchgehend radiert.  Mit 150PS durchgehend Wheelspin bis 130 bei trockener Straße und 225er Reifen in ne leichten Kurve. Ich hätte schonmal garkeinen Bock auf den hohen Reifenverschleiß eines FWD. Außerdem wär mir das total peinlich ständig an Ampeln mit quietschenden Reifen wegzufahren. Im nassen ist es fast unmöglich wenn man als erster steht nicht auf dem dicken weißen Strich durchzudrehen.


----------



## Murdoch (29. Januar 2014)

Du musst auch mal n reifen auf die Felge ziehen lassen. Sonst wird das nix mit dem anfahren.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind Autos wie nen A6 Avant V6 Diesel FWD oder nen A200 Turbo. Sobald man nur in die Nähe des Gaspedals kommt geht es quietschhhhh rattatatatatattatata. Schaltet man das ASR aus, gehts garnicht mehr nach vorn. Außerdem muss man das Lenkrad ganz fest mit beiden Händen umklammern beim Gasgeben.



Waren wohl bescheidene Reifen drauf oder die Autos sind *******. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit FWD. 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal nen A3 1,8T ohne Quattro gefahren und der hat bis 130 durchgehend radiert.  Mit 150PS durchgehend Wheelspin bis 130 bei trockener Straße und 225er Reifen in ne leichten Kurve. Ich hätte schonmal garkeinen Bock auf den hohen Reifenverschleiß eines FWD. Außerdem wär mir das total peinlich ständig an Ampeln mit quietschenden Reifen wegzufahren. Im nassen ist es fast unmöglich wenn man als erster steht nicht auf dem dicken weißen Strich durchzudrehen.


 
Entweder kannst du nicht fahren oder du übertreibst. Ich kann trotz 200PS bei 1100Kilo, ohne irgendwelche Helfer auch bei starkem Regen flott anfahren. Bei trockener Straße passiert da gar nichts... entweder kannst du nicht fahren oder der A3 war der letzte Mist. Einen besonders hohen Reifenverschleiß habe ich im übrigen auch nicht... keine Ahnung wo da deine Probleme sind. Liegt wohl an deinem "Rennfahrer" Fahrstil.


----------



## Murdoch (29. Januar 2014)

Hört hört. 
Geht mal beim ihm in die schule, er hats drauf. 

Also sagt er zumindest.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2014)

Das es einem peinlich ist wenn man es nicht schafft mit einem 150PS Auto ohne quitschende Reifen an der Ampel anzufahren kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Waren wohl bescheidene Reifen drauf oder die Autos sind *******. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit FWD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Reifen waren gut. Auf dem A6 waren Contis drauf. Grade da fand ich den Antriebseinfluss in die Lenkung schrecklich.


 Übertrieben ist das nicht. Entweder hast du nen Sperrdifferenzial verbaut oder du fährst nie auf langgezogenen Autobahnauffahrten Vollgas. Da ist das absolut kein Problem so lange den an radieren zu halten. Gradeaus logischerweise nicht. Da ist bei ~60 Schluss mit Wheelspin.




XE85 schrieb:


> Das es einem peinlich ist wenn man es nicht schafft  mit einem 150PS Auto ohne quitschende Reifen an der Ampel anzufahren  kann ich gut verstehen.


 Ich habe auf dem Arbeitsweg eine Ampel in einer Steigung. Da sind grade alle weißen Streifen neu gemacht worden. Wenn als erstes Auto bei Regen ein FWD steht kannst du zu 100% davon ausgehen das es quietscht. Das kann auch Mutti oder Oma am Steuer sitzen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Januar 2014)

Also ich verstehe nicht wie man bei 130 kmh mit 150 PS Wheelspin haben kann xD 
Also wenn ich mit unserem 2.0 TSI @215er Reifen an der Ampel nicht ganz so gefühlvoll aufs Gas Tippe dreht der auch gerne mal durch, keine Frage, aber wenn man es nicht gerade provoziert, kann man damit durchaus normal fahren. Selbst wenn ich 40 fahre und voll durch drücke dreht da nichts durch. (geradeaus) In der Kurve sieht das vielleicht anders aus, aber das ist nicht so ganz mein Fahrstil. 

Übrigens, wenn man es drauf anlegt schaffe ich es sogar mit einem "4WD", dass die Vorderreifen durchdrehen. Kann da gerne mal ein Video machen. (jaja schimpft ruhig über die Haldex )


----------



## skycurve (29. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht will er die Leitung, die er gekauft hat, auch nutzen und nicht ständig nur 30 ps abrufen. Natürlich kann man auch mit 300 ps auf der Vorderachse im Regen anfahren, ohne die Reifen durchdrehen zu lassen. Dann ist man aber mit einem 100ps Auto quasi genau so schnell  .

Edit: wobei man schon SEHR flott in die Kurve fahren muss, um mit 130 bzw 150 ps bei 130km/h Wheelspin zu haben


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe nicht wie man bei 130 kmh mit 150 PS Wheelspin haben kann xD
> Also wenn ich mit unserem 2.0 TSI @215er Reifen an der Ampel nicht ganz so gefühlvoll aufs Gas Tippe dreht der auch gerne mal durch, keine Frage, aber wenn man es nicht gerade provoziert, kann man damit durchaus normal fahren. Selbst wenn ich 40 fahre und voll durch drücke dreht da nichts durch. (geradeaus) In der Kurve sieht das vielleicht anders aus, aber das ist nicht so ganz mein Fahrstil.
> 
> Übrigens, wenn man es drauf anlegt schaffe ich es sogar mit einem "4WD", dass die Vorderreifen durchdrehen. Kann da gerne mal ein Video machen. (jaja schimpft ruhig über die Haldex )


 Aber das ist ja grade was Spaß macht. Gradeaus Gas geben ist langweilig. Wenn in der Kurve kein Vortrieb kommt und die Antriebskraft in Reifenabrieb umgewandelt wird, dann macht das für mich keinen Spaß.

Ich hab leider auch ne Haldex und wenn man es will kann man die schon im Stand für das losfahren bereitmachen. Kupplung treten und Drehzahl auf >2500 anheben. Dann sollte man sofort ohne Schupf loskommen. Mehr wie 3/4-1 Radumdrehung Schlupf sollte man aber auch so nicht haben, sonst greift die Haldex nicht mehr schnell genug.




skycurve schrieb:


> Edit: wobei man schon SEHR flott in die Kurve  fahren muss, um mit 130 bzw 150 ps bei 130km/h Wheelspin zu haben


 Nen Polo 6R 1.2 TSI (105PS)radiert auch noch knapp über 100.


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

Ich habe 265 PS und ich habe selbst mit 225er Winterreifen und FWD nie Wheelspin. Keine Ahnung, was ihr da falsch macht. Vielleicht könnt ihr einfach nicht gescheit Auto fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich habe 265 PS und ich habe selbst mit 225er Winterreifen und FWD nie Wheelspin. Keine Ahnung, was ihr da falsch macht. Vielleicht könnt ihr einfach nicht gescheit Auto fahren.


 In den Gängen 1,2,3 darf auch Vollgas gegeben werden!


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2014)

> ...eine Ampel in einer Steigung. Da sind grade alle weißen Streifen neu gemacht worden. Wenn als erstes Auto bei Regen...


In der tat - soetwas soll es geben, aber fährst du immer nur an Kreuzungen an wenn gerade die Streifen gemacht wurden, es regenet und bergauf geht?



> Außerdem wär mir das total peinlich *ständig* an Ampel*n*


----------



## skycurve (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen Polo 6R 1.2 TSI (105PS)radiert auch noch knapp über 100.


Aber nicht auf gerader Strecke, sondern nur in Kurven oder? 

@Scholle_Satt: 
Natürlich hat man keinen Wheelspin, wenn man ganz normal anfährt, aber du kannst doch nicht behaupten, dass du auch nur ansatzweise alle 265 PS auf die Straße, aus dem Stand, bringen kannst.


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2014)

skycurve schrieb:


> ...dass du auch nur ansatzweise alle 265 PS auf die Straße, *aus dem Stand*, bringen kannst.



Für was sollte das auch gut sein? Viele PS sind doch in erster Linie beim beschleunigen in höheren Geschwindigkeiten relevant, dass man eben dort auch noch ordentlich Zupf hat. Ob man jetzt in 6 oder 8 Sekunden auf 100 ist, ist doch letztlich völlig wurscht. Wenn ich beim überholen von 80 auf 120 beschleunige, da soll was forwärts gehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

skycurve schrieb:


> Aber nicht auf gerader Strecke, sondern nur in Kurven oder?


Jap in der Kurve. Gradeaus dreht da fast nix durch. Aber schon erstaunlich das der 1.2er bei 200 elektronisch abgeregelt ist. Der zieht noch richtig gut durch und und dann nickt man bei 200 einmal kurz nach vorn. Ich würd mal gern wissen wie viel der offen läuft.




XE85 schrieb:


> Für was sollte das auch gut sein? Viele PS sind doch in erster Linie beim beschleunigen in höheren Geschwindigkeiten relevant, dass man eben dort auch noch ordentlich Zupf hat. Ob man jetzt in 6 oder 8 Sekunden auf 100 ist, ist doch letztlich völlig wurscht.


 Hohe G Kräfte beim Beschleunigen sind einfach geil.

Das geilste ist sowieso nen alter W140 V12 Sauger ohne 4matic. Der stellt sich beim Beschleunigen dermaßen auf die Hinterräder, dass man total in den Himmel guckt. Ist zwar nix sportliches an der Karre aber das muss man mal erlebt haben. Ist zwar keine Mörderbeschleunigung wie die neuen Turbos aber das nach hinten kippen des Autos ist einfach nur pervers lustig/geil.


----------



## skycurve (29. Januar 2014)

XE85:
Da hast du natürlich Recht. In den allermeisten Situationen ist es vollkommen wurscht. Mir persönlich meistens auch, aber ich kann es trotzdem verstehen, dass z.B. BadFrag diesen "Kompromiss", nicht die ganze Leistung auf die Straße bringen zu können, nicht eingehen möchte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

skycurve schrieb:


> XE85:
> Da hast du natürlich Recht. In den allermeisten Situationen ist es vollkommen wurscht. Mir persönlich meistens auch, aber ich kann es trotzdem verstehen, dass z.B. BadFrag diesen "Kompromiss", nicht die ganze Leistung auf die Straße bringen zu können, nicht eingehen möchte.


 Es ist halt einfach schwer zu beschreiben. Ich habe 2 meiner Kollegen auch schon von FWD und RWD auf AWD umgepolt. Man muss einfach mal bei jemandem in einem Allrad Auto mitfahren, der auch die Unterschiede zeigen kann. Meine Kollegen haben auch gesagt das Allrad ja zwar schön und gut sei aber es auch ohne ginge. Nach ein wenig fahren sah das aber anders aus. Meinen RWD Kollegen hab ich mal auf der Nordschleife mitgenommen. Als wir dann Anfang Döttinger Höhe(Ende der Runde) eingebogen sind und ich ausrollen gelassen hab, hat er sich zu mir gedreht und gesagt: "So einen brauch ich auch!" Er war bis über beide Ohren am strahlen und hat sich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut.

Meinen FWD Kollegen hab ich beim Schneepflug spielen überzeugt. Ich war im Schnee schneller auf 100 als er im nassen. ...und ich hab bei der Wette ne Kiste Bier gewonnen...


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Übertrieben ist das nicht. Entweder hast du nen Sperrdifferenzial verbaut oder du fährst nie auf langgezogenen Autobahnauffahrten Vollgas.


 
Nein habe ich nicht und dich fahr ich. Selbst bei Regen habe ich da keinerlei Probleme... muss also wohl an meinem unglaublichen Fahrerskill liegen das ich so ein unbeherrschbares wie einen FWD bewegen kann. Nimm es mir nicht übel aber du erzählst einen derartigen Blödsinn... man ist ja einiges von dir gewohnt aber das setzt nun dem ganzen die Krone auf. Das FWD die schlechteste aller drei Antriebe ist steht ausser Frage, aber selbst 300PS bekommt man noch auf die Straße wenn man nicht mit einem Klumpfuss auf die Welt gekommen ist.

Wenn FWD doch so bescheiden ist und AWD so geil... wie kann es dann sein das dein Audi genau so lange auf 100km/h wie mein Nissan? Trotz 40PS mehr bei gleichem Leistungsgewicht?


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht und dich fahr ich. Selbst bei Regen habe ich da keinerlei Probleme... muss also wohl an meinem unglaublichen Fahrerskill liegen das ich so ein unbeherrschbares wie einen FWD bewegen kann.


 
Komischerweise habe ich auch die göttliche Gabe, einen starken FWD bei optimalem Vortrieb, unterhalb der Schlupfgrenze, zu bewegen. Da gibts scheinbar nicht viele, die sowas können.  Skill!


----------



## skycurve (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jap in der Kurve. Gradeaus dreht da fast nix durch. Aber schon erstaunlich das der 1.2er bei 200 elektronisch abgeregelt ist. Der zieht noch richtig gut durch und und dann nickt man bei 200 einmal kurz nach vorn. Ich würd mal gern wissen wie viel der offen läuft.



Für ein 105ps Auto wahrlich nicht schlecht. Ging früher mit älteren Autos wohl selten  . Ist der bei echten 200 oder nach Tacho abgeregelt?

Einen AWD bin ich selber noch nie gefahren, muss ich mal nachholen. Früher hatte ich nen Hecktriebler, jetzt aber schon seit ein paar Jahren einen FWD und ab und zu, im Regen, vermisse ich die Traktion schon, aber halb so wild.

Im Schnee warst du bestimmt schneller, weil du Wheelspin hattest und ihr die Geschwindigkeit einfach vom Tacho abgelesen habt .


----------



## XE85 (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich war im Schnee schneller auf 100 als er im nassen.



Warst du es beim stehenbleiben dann auch? Denn das scheint mir im Winter meist das größere Problem zu sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn FWD doch so bescheiden ist und AWD so geil... wie kann es dann sein das dein Audi genau so lange auf 100km/h wie mein Nissan? Trotz 40PS mehr bei gleichem Leistungsgewicht? Sind immerhin beide mit 8.2 Sek vom Hersteller angegeben.


Auf deiner Seite da steht aber 8,2 für den Nissan und 7,5 für den Audi...

Das ist im trockenen dann mach das ganze mal im nassen oder bei Schnee. Außerdem macht sich Allrad erst richtig stark bemerkbar bei mehr Leistung. Ich fahre auch nur so nen schwaches Auto, weil es mein 1. ist und im Moment meinen Kfz Meister mache. Sonst hätte ich schon nen Allrad Auto mit min. 300PS.




skycurve schrieb:


> Für ein 105ps Auto wahrlich nicht schlecht. Ging  früher mit älteren Autos wohl selten  . Ist der bei echten 200 oder  nach Tacho abgeregelt?
> 
> Einen AWD bin ich selber noch nie  gefahren, muss ich mal nachholen. Früher hatte ich nen Hecktriebler,  jetzt aber schon seit ein paar Jahren einen FWD und ab und zu, im Regen,  vermisse ich die Traktion schon, aber halb so wild.
> 
> Im Schnee  warst du bestimmt schneller, weil du Wheelspin hattest und ihr die  Geschwindigkeit einfach vom Tacho abgelesen habt .


Bei 200 laut Tacho.

Bei dem Schnee Versuch bin ich in dem Moment von Gas gegangen als ich auf 100 war.  Viel Wheelspin ist bei 100 mit nem Allrad und 150PS aber nicht mehr. Der Tacho ist vielleicht von ~110 zurückgesprungen trotz Vollgas. Und 16,5 Sekunden brauche ich selbst bei Schnee nicht auf 100. Da hätte ich es schon fast gemüdlich angehen lassen. Ne genaue 0-100 Zeit müsste ich aber nochmal messen, das interessiert mich jetzt mal selber.
Das schwierigste im Schnee ist eigendlich nur 0-30 dann bei in den 2. und voll drauf kurz bevor er in den Begrenzer schlägt noch einmal kurz in den 3..


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hohe G Kräfte beim Beschleunigen sind einfach geil.


 
Nur, dass beim Beschleunigen im Auto ne ziemlich geringe g-Kraft auftritt. Bei nem durchschnittlichen Auto sinds maximal 0,3 g. Ein Formel 1 beschleunigt vom Start weg mit 1-1,5 g. Nix, was einem vom Hocker haut. Besonders im Hinblick auf die negative Beschleunigung und/oder die Querbeschleunigung.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf deiner Seite da steht aber 8,2 für den Nissan und 7,5 für den Audi...


 
Wow 0.7 Sekunden bei 37PS und 57nm... ich brauch unbedingt Allrad das haut es total raus. 
Wie gesagt du schreibst absoluten Blödsinn, zum Glück wird das jeder selber bemerken der die letzten Seiten gelesen hat. Alleine schon Wheelspinn bei einem 100PS Auto... mit so einer Möhre bekommt man Wheelspinn nur mit einem Clutchkick hin.


----------



## skycurve (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viel Wheelspin ist bei 100 mit nem Allrad und 150PS aber nicht mehr.



Mit nem FWD bringt man im Schnee noch im 5ten die Reifen zum durchdrehen 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne genaue 0-100 Zeit müsste ich aber nochmal messen, das interessiert mich jetzt mal selber


Ne, da ist mir mein Auto zu schade. Vollgas und maximale Drehzahl ist ok, wenn man schon eingekuppelt hat. Aber auf trockener Straße so hart anzufahren bzw. den 2ten reinprügeln und dementsprechend "böse" einkuppeln... da ist mir der Antriebsstrang zu schade. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass die Zeit, die im Schein eingetragen ist stimmt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nur, dass beim Beschleunigen im Auto ne  ziemlich geringe g-Kraft auftritt. Bei nem durchschnittlichen Auto sinds  maximal 0,3 g. Ein Formel 1 beschleunigt vom Start weg mit 1-1,5 g.  Nix, was einem vom Hocker haut. Besonders im Hinblick auf die negative  Beschleunigung und/oder die Querbeschleunigung.


 Du bist wohl noch nie Autos mit +600 PS gefahren. Das ist einfach nur geil, wenn der schiebt und schiebt und schiebt. Man tritt bei 250 drauf und es kommt immer noch Beschleunigung. Grade so 100-200 macht mit +600PS einfach nur nen Mega Spaß. Klar sind Vollbremsungen von den G Kräften her mehr aber dieses Anschieben, was einem in dem Arsch tritt ersetzt es nicht.




Riverna schrieb:


> Wow 0.7 Sekunden bei 37PS und 57nm... ich brauch unbedingt Allrad das haut es total raus.
> Wie gesagt du schreibst absoluten Blödsinn, zum Glück wird das jeder selber bemerken der die letzten Seiten gelesen hat. Alleine schon Wheelspinn bei einem 100PS Auto... mit so einer Möhre bekommt man Wheelspinn nur mit einem Clutchkit hin.


Dann miss mal 0-100 im Nassen. Der Allrad mit 150PS hat die gleiche Zeit, weil kein Whellspin.(ich bekomme zumindest gradeaus keinen hin). Ich glaube nicht das ein FWD im Nassen ohne Wheelspin wegkommt und wenn dann nur sehr langsam.
z.B. hat ein EVO X 5.4 Sekunden im trockenen und nassen. Das ganze mit 300PS und 1500kg. Dann zeig mir mal nen Auto mit FWD das da drankommt sowohl nass, als auch trocken. Da wird man deutlich mehr Leistung haben müssen.

Und übrigens bekommt jeder MC Donalds Parkplatzheld mit seinem 60PS Golf Wheelspin mit Serienkupplung hin...



skycurve schrieb:


> Ne,  da ist mir mein Auto zu schade. Vollgas und maximale Drehzahl ist ok,  wenn man schon eingekuppelt hat. Aber auf trockener Straße so hart  anzufahren bzw. den 2ten reinprügeln und dementsprechend "böse"  einkuppeln... da ist mir der Antriebsstrang zu schade. Ich gehe einfach  davon aus, dass die Zeit, die im Schein eingetragen ist stimmt.


 Das war eigendlich auf den Schnee Test bezogen.  Im trockenen gibts ja genug Zeiten.


----------



## skycurve (29. Januar 2014)

@TheBadFrag: 
Achso . Im Schnee würde mich die Zeit auch mal interessieren. Von allein Antriebsarten mit vergleichbarer Leistung.

Edit: Wobei 100km/h im Schnee auf öffentlicher Straße mir nicht mehr sicher vorkommen.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann miss mal 0-100 im Nassen. Der Allrad mit 150PS hat die gleiche Zeit, weil kein Whellspin.(ich bekomme zumindest gradeaus keinen hin). Ich glaube nicht das ein FWD im Nassen ohne Wheelspin wegkommt und wenn dann nur sehr langsam.


 
Interessiert mich überhaupt nicht... es ging auch nicht darum das man im nassen mehr Traktionsprobleme hat wie im trocknen sondern um folgende Aussagen von dir: 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind Autos wie nen A6 Avant V6 Diesel FWD oder nen A200 Turbo. Sobald man nur in die Nähe des Gaspedals kommt geht es quietschhhhh rattatatatatattatata. Schaltet man das ASR aus, gehts garnicht mehr nach vorn. Außerdem muss man das Lenkrad ganz fest mit beiden Händen umklammern beim Gasgeben.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem wär mir das total peinlich ständig an Ampeln mit quietschenden Reifen wegzufahren. Im nassen ist es fast unmöglich wenn man als erster steht nicht auf dem dicken weißen Strich durchzudrehen.


 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In den Gängen 1,2,3 darf auch Vollgas gegeben werden!



Du stellst es so hin als wären alle Autos mit FWD kaum zu beherrschen und wurden nur mit durchdrehenden Reifen zu bewegen sein. Das ist aber nur der Fall wenn man unter Gehirnschwund leidet oder den von mir schon erwähnten Klumpfuss hat. Bei *normaler* Fahrweise und sogar beim flotten fahren hat man da keinerlei Probleme mit. Aber das du wie der letzte Hirn fährst (tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen) beschreibst du ja gerne hier im Thread. Von daher kannst du mit FWD bestimmt nix anfangen, nach allem Schreiben von dir glaube ich aber langsam das Autofahren generell nix für dich ist.


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bist wohl noch nie Autos mit +600 PS gefahren. Das ist einfach nur geil, wenn der schiebt und schiebt und schiebt. Man tritt bei 250 drauf und es kommt immer noch Beschleunigung. Grade so 100-200 macht mit +600PS einfach nur nen Mega Spaß.


 
Ändert nix dran, dass die g-Kräfte dabei aber trotzdem relativ bescheiden sind. Da kommt gemesen nicht viel rüber.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

skycurve schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag:
> Achso . Im Schnee würde mich die Zeit auch mal interessieren. Von allein Antriebsarten mit vergleichbarer Leistung.
> 
> Edit: Wobei 100km/h im Schnee auf öffentlicher Straße mir nicht mehr sicher vorkommen.


 Ah, 140 km/h auf Schnee ist auch kein Problem, solange keine anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer unterwegs sind. Generell ist flottes fahren auf Schnee wesendlich "stabiler" als langsames fahren. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten im Schnee hat man auch noch ordendlich Bremswirkung, die dann immer weniger wird, je langsamer man wird. Dieses rutschen wie man es auf Schnee bei <50 km/h hat, ist sehr viel weniger. Klar muss man sich über den langen Bremsweg im klaren sein und nur so flott unterwegs sein, wie es das Sichtfeld hergibt.




Riverna schrieb:


> Interessiert mich überhaupt nicht... es ging auch nicht darum das man im nassen mehr Traktionsprobleme hat wie im trocknen sondern um folgende Aussagen von dir:
> 
> 
> 
> Du stellst es so hin als wären alle Autos mit FWD kaum zu beherrschen und wurden nur mit durchdrehenden Reifen zu bewegen sein. Das ist aber nur der Fall wenn man unter Gehirnschwund leidet oder den von mir schon erwähnten Klumpfuss hat. Bei *normaler* Fahrweise und sogar beim flotten fahren hat man da keinerlei Probleme mit. Aber das du wie der letzte Hirn fährst (tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen) beschreibst du ja gerne hier im Thread. Von daher kannst du mit FWD bestimmt nix anfangen, nach allem Schreiben von dir glaube ich aber langsam das Autofahren generell nix für dich ist.


Wenn du das so interpretierst, dann wird das wohl so sein. Außerdem weis ich ja nicht was du als flottes fahren bezeichnest. Das kann ja nicht all zu flott sein, wenn du nicht mal einen FWD zum durchdrehen bekommst. Klar fährt jeder so nur so schnell wie er meint, ist auch besser als im Graben zu landen.
Wie ein Kopfkranker fahre ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht. Das sind Leute, die Innerorts mit 90 Volldampf durch die Stadt heizen. Man sieht es ja schon an meiner Blitzerstatistik, dass ich nicht all zu flott unterwegs sein kann. Und wenn ich flott unterwegs bin dann dort, wo es niemand kümmert und wo niemand ist, der mir auf den Zeiger geht. Warscheinlich ist flottes Fahren für dich gleich immer Jemand, der mit Arm aus dem Fester an der Ampel richtig einen stehen lässt und mit quietschenden Reifen auf den Lidl Parkplatz einbiegt. Es gibt aber deutlich mehr "Schnellfahrer-typen".

Und ja man kann durchaus ein Auto mit FWD auch ohne Wheelspin fahren. Flott und Sportlich ohne Wheelspin aber sicherlich nicht. Vielleicht solltest du mal dein Auto ein wenig fahrerisch kennenlernen. Man braucht dafür nicht annähernd ans Limit zu gehen. Und du kannst dir auch gerne einen A3 1,8T FWD leihen und es ausprobieren. Warum sollte ich Mist erzählen, wenn man dich schon mit der Wahrheit schocken kann. Außerdem solltest du vielleicht nicht immer nur dein persönlich angepasstes Auto als Referenz nehmen. Ganz normale Autos von der Stange haben deutlich mehr Trasktionsprobleme, als deine mit tausenden €uros angepassten und modifizierten.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem weis ich ja nicht was du als flottes fahren bezeichnest. Das kann ja nicht all zu flott sein, wenn du nicht mal einen FWD zum durchdrehen bekommst.



Das ich nicht flott fahre, sieht meine Freundin und die Polizei anders... 
Wenn ich es will, bekomme ich auch durchdrehende Reifen bis 140km/h hin. Aber wieso sollte ich das wollten? Das hat auch nichts mit flott fahren zu tun, sondern mit Dämlichkeit. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ist flottes Fahren für dich gleich immer Jemand, der mit Arm aus dem Fester an der Ampel richtig einen stehen lässt und mit quietschenden Reifen auf den Lidl Parkplatz einbiegt.



Wahrscheinlich liegst du da falsch. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal dein Auto ein wenig fahrerisch kennenlernen.



Brauch ich nicht, kenn ich schon.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Mist erzählen, wenn man dich schon mit der Wahrheit schocken kann.



Warum du das machst weiß ich nicht, ich weiß aber das du es machst. Ausserdem sind es keine Wahrheiten die mich schockieren, sondern von dir getätige Aussagen. Ob diese die "Wahrheiten" sind, mag ich doch stark bezweifeln.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest du vielleicht nicht immer nur dein persönlich angepasstes Auto als Referenz nehmen. Ganz normale Autos von der Stange haben deutlich mehr Trasktionsprobleme, als deine mit tausenden €uros angepassten und modifizierten.



Ich rede im generellen von Autos die ich so fahre, nicht von meinen eigenen. Ich bin sicherlich schon 40 verschiedene FWD´s gefahren, mit und ohne Tuning. Keiner davon war so unfahrbar wie du es hier hinstellen möchtest. Das ich meine Autos inbesondere den roten wo eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem Serienzustand zu tun hat, nicht als Referenz nehme ist klar. Wie der sich bei Regen fährt weiß ich aber nicht, weil ich ihn nie bei Regen bewege.

Aber ich hab da mal was schönes für dich gefunden, das Video ist von meinem Alltags NX, also bis auf Winterreifen und einem stink normalen Sportfahrwerk ist da nichts verändert. Es hat an dem Tag sehr stark geregnet (wie man am Scheibenwischer hört) und es ging bergauf (wie man an der Beschleunigung merkt). Wie du siehst habe ich nur ein einiges mal ganz kurze keine Traktion. Und 40km/h auf 100km/h in etwa 6 Sekunden ist für mich nicht langsam (mehr packt der Karton halt nicht). Dazu muss man noch sagen das meine alten Winterreifen ziemlich schlecht waren, mit den neuen habe ich überhaupt eine Traktionsprobleme. 

Video215 - YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum hat BMW dann so eine riesen Kampange und bewirbt seinen neuen XDrive wie verrückt? Die wollen den Leuten Allrad auch bei BMW schmackhaft machen.  Wer einmal Allrad gefahren ist, will so schnell nicht wieder zurück.


 
Naja fakt is aber das BMW viel Allrad erfahrung schon hatt, der erste Allrad BMW war der E30 325iX den BMW damals als konkurenz zu Audi entwickelt hat und 1985 in serie ging, und damit auch garnicht mal so schlechte Sportliche Allradler gebaut hat, lediglich beim E36 haben die den Allrad sein lassen, ansonst E30, E46 und alles danach gibts auch mit allrad, Das Xdrive wurde ja mim X3 eingeführt und ist halt was "neues" was eben auch vermarktet werden will. 
Aber einmal allrad immer allrad, auch für mich gilt das auf keinen fall.


----------



## winner961 (29. Januar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Naja fakt is aber das BMW viel Allrad erfahrung schon hatt, der erste Allrad BMW war der E30 325iX den BMW damals als konkurenz zu Audi entwickelt hat und 1985 in serie ging, und damit auch garnicht mal so schlechte Sportliche Allradler gebaut hat, lediglich beim E36 haben die den Allrad sein lassen, ansonst E30, E46 und alles danach gibts auch mit allrad, Das Xdrive wurde ja mim X3 eingeführt und ist halt was "neues" was eben auch vermarktet werden will.
> Aber einmal allrad immer allrad, auch für mich gilt das auf keinen fall.


 
Man kann sowohl mit RWD oder mit Allrad sportlich fahren auch mit FWD ist das sehr gut möglich. Gabs xDrive nicht auch schon beim e46?


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> [...] Am schlimmsten sind Autos wie nen A6 Avant V6 Diesel FWD oder nen A200 Turbo. Sobald man nur in die Nähe des Gaspedals kommt geht es quietschhhhh rattatatatatattatata. Schaltet man das ASR aus, gehts garnicht mehr nach vorn. Außerdem muss man das Lenkrad ganz fest mit beiden Händen umklammern beim Gasgeben.
> 
> [...] Außerdem wär mir das total peinlich ständig an Ampeln mit quietschenden Reifen wegzufahren. Im nassen ist es fast unmöglich wenn man als erster steht nicht auf dem dicken weißen Strich durchzudrehen.


 Also ich hab ja mal von Leuten gehört, die möchten mit ihrem Auto nur so komfortabel wie möglich zur Arbeit usw. kommen.

Die haben tatsächlich nicht den Anspruch, an jeder Ampel der allererste zu sein und sämltiche Fahrzeuge auf den anderen Spuren abzuhängen. Ja, die wollen unglaublicherweise nicht einmal den Geschwindigkeitsrekord des 50m hinter der Ampel stehenden Blitzers brechen. Unglaublich, nicht?
Komischerweise schaffen die es eigentlich immer ganz treibstoffsparend und ohne quitschende Reifen anzufahren und sind an der 200m entfernten nächsten roten Ampel dann doch wieder hinter dir. 

PS: Wär mir auch peinlich. Dann ist man entweder ein unbegabter Klumbfuß (Motocross-Rennstart-Stil?) oder einer der Ampelrennfahrer, die ich persönlich so gar nicht leiden kann.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum hat BMW dann so eine riesen Kampange  und bewirbt seinen neuen XDrive wie verrückt? Die wollen den Leuten  Allrad auch bei BMW schmackhaft machen.  Wer einmal Allrad gefahren  ist, will so schnell nicht wieder zurück.


Somit muss ich diese Aussage verneinen. Die unglaublicherweise tatsächlich real existierende Gruppe an Autofahrern, welche oben beschrieben wurde, kommt glaub ganz gut mit nur einer angetriebenen Achse klar.





Murdoch schrieb:


> Du musst auch mal n reifen auf die Felge ziehen  lassen. Sonst wird das nix mit dem anfahren.


 Nicht schlecht. 



PS: Wer Ironie finden kann, darf sie behalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich rede im generellen von Autos die ich so fahre, nicht von meinen eigenen. Ich bin sicherlich schon 40 verschiedene FWD´s gefahren, mit und ohne Tuning. Keiner davon war so unfahrbar wie du es hier hinstellen möchtest. Das ich meine Autos inbesondere den roten wo eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem Serienzustand zu tun hat, nicht als Referenz nehme ist klar. Wie der sich bei Regen fährt weiß ich aber nicht, weil ich ihn nie bei Regen bewege.
> 
> Aber ich hab da mal was schönes für dich gefunden, das Video ist von meinem Alltags NX, also bis auf Winterreifen und einem stink normalen Sportfahrwerk ist da nichts verändert. Es hat an dem Tag sehr stark geregnet (wie man am Scheibenwischer hört) und es ging bergauf (wie man an der Beschleunigung merkt). Wie du siehst habe ich nur ein einiges mal ganz kurze keine Traktion. Und 40km/h auf 100km/h in etwa 6 Sekunden ist für mich nicht langsam (mehr packt der Karton halt nicht). Dazu muss man noch sagen das meine alten Winterreifen ziemlich schlecht waren, mit den neuen habe ich überhaupt eine Traktionsprobleme.
> 
> Video215 - YouTube


Habe ich gesagt das FWD total unfahrbar ist? Wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, weil du nen FWD Fan bist und ich eventuell was gegen FWD gesagt hab, könnte man das so auslegen.

Wie sieht das mit diesem Video aus? Nissan Sunny GTi - YouTube  Also ich hör da reichlich Wheelspin.




john201050 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja mal von Leuten gehört, die  möchten mit ihrem Auto nur so komfortabel wie möglich zur Arbeit usw.  kommen.
> 
> Die haben tatsächlich nicht den Anspruch, an jeder Ampel  der allererste zu sein und sämltiche Fahrzeuge auf den anderen Spuren  abzuhängen. Ja, die wollen unglaublicherweise nicht einmal den  Geschwindigkeitsrekord des 50m hinter der Ampel stehenden Blitzers  brechen. Unglaublich, nicht?
> Komischerweise schaffen die es  eigentlich immer ganz treibstoffsparend und ohne quitschende Reifen  anzufahren und sind an der 200m entfernten nächsten roten Ampel dann  doch wieder hinter dir.
> ...


Wer möglichst langsam an sein Ziel kommen will, der wird auch mit 1 Rad Antrieb keine Probleme haben. Wir sprachen hier aber eher über sportliche Fahrweise.

Das letzte Ampelrennen bin ich... ehhhh.... puh gute Frage... Ich überleg mal bis morgen vielleicht fällt es mir wieder ein.

Und diese Autofahrer mit nur einer angetriebenen Achse, die das Gaspedal nicht betätigen stehen dann mitten auf der Straße und drehen durch bei minimal Schnee. Tolle Kiste.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Gabs xDrive nicht auch schon beim e46?


 
Nope beim E46 sind die Allradler die Xi und das System nannte sich dort 4 Traction-System


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt das FWD total unfahrbar ist?



Ja hast du, Zitate siehe eine Seite vorher. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, weil du nen FWD Fan bist und ich eventuell was gegen FWD gesagt hab, könnte man das so auslegen.



Würde ein FWD Fan dies sagen?


Riverna schrieb:


> ... Das FWD die schlechteste aller drei Antriebe ist steht ausser Frage...


 
 Ich bin kein FWD Fan, mir persönlich wäre RWD oder AWD auch lieber. Aber es ist falsch FWD total zu verteufeln, es ist nicht so schlecht wie es immer hingestellt wird.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit diesem Video aus? Nissan Sunny GTi - YouTube  Also ich hör da reichlich Wheelspin.


 
9 Jahre alte 185/60 Winterreifen bei über 20°c Aussentemperatur, Beweispflicht abgeschlossen oder?


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> oder nen A200 Turbo. Sobald man nur in die Nähe des Gaspedals kommt geht es quietschhhhh rattatatatatattatata.


 Habe selbst bei Kickdown vom Start weg praktisch keinen Wheelspinn beim A200T. Vllt macht die Automatik das gefühlvoller als der Mensch per handschaltung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Habe selbst bei Kickdown vom Start weg praktisch keinen Wheelspinn beim A200T. Vllt macht die Automatik das gefühlvoller als der Mensch per handschaltung.


 Das liegt 1. am nicht abschaltbaren ESP und 2. am CVT Getriebe. Geh mal in den Prüfstandmodus im Servicemenü, dann quietscht es aber ganz gewaltig.  (Achtung ABS ist auch komplett aus) Dann manuell "1. Gang" und Vollgas. Für richtig viel Wheelspin kannst du den auch noch mit links festbremsen und bei 2500 rpm loslassen.




Riverna schrieb:


> Ja hast du, Zitate siehe eine Seite vorher.
> 
> 
> Würde ein FWD Fan dies sagen?
> ...


 Du merkst es wohl nicht, wenn ich Sachen ein wenig umschreibe und übertreibe... Logischer Weise muss man das Lenkrad auch nicht mit beiden Händen krampfhaft Festhalten damit es einem nicht aus der Hand gerissen wird.


Das wundert mich ein wenig, weil du ausschließlich FWD Autos fährst.


Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht nachprüfen, ist mir aber auch egal. Fakt ist das du auch bei deinem Alltagsauto im 1. und 2. Gang locker Wheelspin hinbekommst, solange es nicht total gradeaus geht und die Straße trocken ist. Ist natürlich auch weniger, weil es keine Turbomotoren sind. Da hat man durch das wesendlich höhere Drehmoment, was wesendlich stärker einsetzt mehr Probleme.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

Wieso nicht gleich bei 7500U/Min halten und einen Clutchkick machen? 
Deine Vorschläge sind echt selten ... komisch. Wenn man es drauf anlegt bekommt man bei JEDEM Auto einen Wheelspin hin. Scheinbar willst du es nicht verstehen, aus dem Grund gehe ich nun auch ins Bett. Das wird mir jetzt echt zu dämlich. Wenn man normal fährt bis sportlich kann man auch mit 200PS + noch mit Frontantrieb auskommen... wer was anderes behauptet ist einfach nur ein schlechter Autofahrer.


----------



## Verminaard (29. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch 30cm und die kommen jeden tag zum Einsatz....



Was fuer ein unglaublicher duenpfiff hier.
Badfrag geh bitte auf die rennstrecke und freu dich dort.


P.s. Sportlich und Auto haben mmn genausoviel gemeinsam wie fusspilz und wuenschenswert


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das liegt 1. am nicht abschaltbaren ESP und 2. am CVT Getriebe. Geh mal in den Prüfstandmodus im Servicemenü, dann quietscht es aber ganz gewaltig.  (Achtung ABS ist auch komplett aus) Dann manuell "1. Gang" und Vollgas. Für richtig viel Wheelspin kannst du den auch noch mit links festbremsen und bei 2500 rpm loslassen.


 Den Prüfstandmodus kenne ich, glaub mir, das auto hat unter mir schon etwas gelitten.
Aber warum soll ich das durchdrehen provozieren? 
Schau dir meine Videos an, ein eingreifendes ASR spüre ich gaanz selten! Mit allrad würde der nicht besser beschleunigen.

Mercedes A 200 Turbo 0-100 km/h - YouTube  leichten Wheelspin bis 50

Mercedes A 200 Turbo Autotronic 0-100 km/h - YouTube  gar nix

Mercedes A 200 Turbo Autotronic 0-200 km/h - YouTube  ebenfalls nix

Mercedes A200 Turbo Autotronic 0-120 km/h - YouTube  nur hier griff das ASR ein, allerdings mit schmaler 195er Winterbereifung.


----------



## skycurve (29. Januar 2014)

Gefühlvolles Anfahren mit einem Fronttriebler:

Acura RSX smoking the clutch got rice? - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Den Prüfstandmodus kenne ich, glaub mir, das auto hat unter mir schon etwas gelitten.
> Aber warum soll ich das durchdrehen provozieren?
> Schau dir meine Videos an, ein eingreifendes ASR spüre ich gaanz selten! Mit allrad würde der nicht besser beschleunigen.
> 
> ...


 Du fährst jedes mal mit Standgas an. Ist grade bei einem Turbomotor nicht wirklich schnell so loszufahren.  Mit Allrad würde der schon schneller sein, weil man dann locker das Auto festbremsen und mit Vollgas nen mörder Start hinlegen könnte.




skycurve schrieb:


> Gefühlvolles Anfahren mit einem Fronttriebler:
> 
> Acura RSX smoking the clutch got rice? - YouTube


 ROFL!

Das ist nen typischer Hirnverbrannter, wie ihn Riverna beschrieben hat.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst jedes mal mit Standgas an. Ist grade bei einem Turbomotor nicht wirklich schnell so loszufahren.  Mit Allrad würde der schon schneller sein, weil man dann locker das Auto festbremsen und mit Vollgas nen mörder Start hinlegen könnte.


möchte das Getriebe nicht noch mehr unnötig belasten.
Und auch mit Standgas schafft ers in unter 7 sekunden, schneller muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2014)

Wenn schon Wheelspin, dann richtig: 

Tire Shake Shootout (or when the shakers came to town) - YouTube


----------



## raceandsound (29. Januar 2014)

@Riverna
Der 100NX ist in etwa 6,8 - 7,3 auf 100 und der schnellste mit SR20DE punkto Beschleunigung auf hundert.
Der Sunny ist knappe 0,2 sek langsamer.
Der Primera P10eGT ca in 7,1-7,5.
Meiner war mit Sperre und Spielereien in ca 5,5 und mit Gas in 4,8 auf 100.

Allrad und Haldex in einem Satz.....


----------



## skycurve (29. Januar 2014)

@Riverna:
hab das Video in den letzten Jahren bestimmt schon 10 mal angesehen, ist Top. Ist auch cool, die einzelnen Zündungen an den Sidepipes zu sehen ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> möchte das Getriebe nicht noch mehr unnötig belasten.
> Und auch mit Standgas schafft ers in unter 7 sekunden, schneller muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


 Unter 7 glaub ich eher weniger. Alle Werte die ich so gefunden habe sind um die 7,5 Sekunden. Auch hab ich in keinem von den Videos ne Zeit unter 7 gesehen.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Unter 7 glaub ich eher weniger. Alle Werte die ich so gefunden habe sind um die 7,5 Sekunden. Auch hab ich in keinem von den Videos ne Zeit unter 7 gesehen.


 dann miss mal richtig. 
Hatte vor ein paar Monaten eine Performancebox ausgeliehen, die sagte 6,8 

Die Videos von oben: 
6,8
6,9
6,5
6,4


----------



## raceandsound (30. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst jedes mal mit Standgas an. Ist grade bei einem Turbomotor nicht wirklich schnell so loszufahren.  Mit Allrad würde der schon schneller sein, weil man dann locker das Auto festbremsen und mit Vollgas nen mörder Start hinlegen könnte.



Mach das bitte mit einem Haldex "Allrad" bei unterschiedlicher Bodenbeschaffenheit.
Rechte Seite trocken und linke Seite rutschig.
Würde nur sicherheitshalber eine Haldexkupplung bestellen, im schlechtesten Fall einen Besen für die Teile unter dem Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Mach das bitte mit einem Haldex "Allrad" bei unterschiedlicher Bodenbeschaffenheit.
> Rechte Seite trocken und linke Seite rutschig.
> Würde nur sicherheitshalber eine Haldexkupplung bestellen, im schlechtesten Fall einen Besen für die Teile unter dem Auto.


 Meine hat schon 135000km inkl. reichlich Schneedrift und Rennstrecke hinter sich. Sie bekommt immer schön Ölwechsel, wie sich das gehört. Bis jetzt noch keine Mucken gemacht. Die Haldex ist ja quasi das Mittendifferenzial und verteilt die Kraft nicht von rechts nach links. Da sitzen stinknormale Differenziale und deswegen wird da auch nix passieren. Was ne Haldex nicht abkann ist nen getunter Motor oder wenig Wartung.



8800 GT schrieb:


> dann miss mal richtig.
> Hatte vor ein paar Monaten eine Performancebox ausgeliehen, die sagte 6,8
> 
> Die Videos von oben:
> ...


Ich habe jetzt mal nur das letzte Video genommen. Das sind 69 Frames von 0-100. Bei 10 Frames/Sekunde(0,1 Sekunden pro Frame) die das Video hat, komme ich auf 6,9 Sekunden. Die 6,8 können eventuell hinkommen, wenn du nen guten Motor erwischt hast.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die 6,8 können eventuell hinkommen, wenn du nen guten Motor erwischt hast.


 
Naja, er läuft bei etwa 230 tacho (225 echte) in den elektronischen Begrenzer. Angegeben ist er mit 220. Warum er bei 225 begrenzt ist weiß und verstehe ich nicht.

BTW: Bei Zeitlupenbetrachtung komme ich ebenfalls auf 6,4s.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2014)

> Du fährst jedes mal mit Standgas an. Ist grade bei einem Turbomotor nicht wirklich schnell so loszufahren.   Mit Allrad würde der schon schneller sein, weil man dann locker das  Auto festbremsen und mit Vollgas nen mörder Start hinlegen könnte.


Das kannst du bei nem Schaltgetriebe vielleicht das ein oder andere mal mehr machen, aber ein Automatikgetriebe ohne Launch-Control zeigt dir nach 3 solchen harten Starts den Fickfinger und lässt sich dann zusammenfegen.. Das solltest du aber als angehender Kfz-Meister wissen und die Leute nicht dazu animieren so ein Bullshit mit ihren Fahrzeugen zu veranstalten.

PS: Selbst die Fahrzeuge mit LC haben ne gewisse Grenze an möglichen LC-Starts hintereinander bis sich die Funktion automatisch abschaltet. Das war mit ein Grund warum soviele SMG-Getriebe von BMW in den E46 und E60/ 63 M' s flöten gegangen sind, eben weil solche Vollidioten der Meinung waren von jeder Ampel mit LC losfahren zu müssen.

Ich kenn einen (Ü50) fährt seit 6 Jahren E60 M5 mit 140tkm auf dem Tacho, und der hatte noch nie Probleme mit seinem Getriebe oder sonstigem. Woran das wohl liegen mag?


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal nen A3 1,8T ohne Quattro gefahren und der hat bis 130 durchgehend radiert.
> (...)
> Außerdem wär mir das total peinlich ständig an Ampeln mit quietschenden Reifen wegzufahren. Im nassen ist es fast unmöglich wenn man als erster steht nicht auf dem dicken weißen Strich durchzudrehen.



Mach Dir nichts draus. Dieses Problem haben viele Fahranfänger. Sobald Du ein wenig Fahrpraxis und Gefühl für das Gaspedal entwickelt hast gibt sich das. Es gibt sogar echte Profis die schaffen es nach jahrzehntelangem Training mit 500PS und Heckantrieb ohne Wheelspin anzufahren. Aber das ist dann schon ne ziemliche Kunst und für Nichtrennfahrer kaum realistisch zu erreichen, so dass das nicht jeder beherrschen kann. Für alle die das nicht hinbekommen haben die Hersteller aber ja schließlich Allradantrieb und elektronischer Helferlein im Programm.

(/Ironie off, ich weiß nicht ob Du das alles Ernst meinst was Du schreibst... falls ja (und das befürchte ich): Gute Besserung! )


----------



## Murdoch (30. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus. Dieses Problem haben viele Fahranfänger. Sobald Du ein wenig Fahrpraxis und Gefühl für das Gaspedal entwickelt hast gibt sich das. Es gibt sogar echte Profis die schaffen es nach jahrzehntelangem Training mit 500PS und Heckantrieb ohne Wheelspin anzufahren. Aber das ist dann schon ne ziemliche Kunst und für Nichtrennfahrer kaum realistisch zu erreichen, so dass das nicht jeder beherrschen kann. Für alle die das nicht hinbekommen haben die Hersteller aber ja schließlich Allradantrieb und elektronischer Helferlein im Programm.
> 
> (/Ironie off, ich weiß nicht ob Du das alles Ernst meinst was Du schreibst... falls ja (und das befürchte ich): Gute Besserung! )


 
Der Hammer. 
Also besser auf den Punkt bringen kann man das nicht


----------



## JC88 (30. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus. Dieses Problem haben viele Fahranfänger. Sobald Du ein wenig Fahrpraxis und Gefühl für das Gaspedal entwickelt hast gibt sich das. Es gibt sogar echte Profis die schaffen es nach jahrzehntelangem Training mit 500PS und Heckantrieb ohne Wheelspin anzufahren. Aber das ist dann schon ne ziemliche Kunst und für Nichtrennfahrer kaum realistisch zu erreichen, so dass das nicht jeder beherrschen kann. Für alle die das nicht hinbekommen haben die Hersteller aber ja schließlich Allradantrieb und elektronischer Helferlein im Programm.
> 
> (/Ironie off, ich weiß nicht ob Du das alles Ernst meinst was Du schreibst... falls ja (und das befürchte ich): Gute Besserung! )


 
Jep. Ich habe mir die letzten 5 Seiten lang überlegt wie ich den Bullsh** hier zusammenfassen könnte, aber das triffts!


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus. Dieses Problem haben viele Fahranfänger. Sobald Du ein wenig Fahrpraxis und Gefühl für das Gaspedal entwickelt hast gibt sich das. Es gibt sogar echte Profis die schaffen es nach jahrzehntelangem Training mit 500PS und Heckantrieb ohne Wheelspin anzufahren. Aber das ist dann schon ne ziemliche Kunst und für Nichtrennfahrer kaum realistisch zu erreichen, so dass das nicht jeder beherrschen kann. Für alle die das nicht hinbekommen haben die Hersteller aber ja schließlich Allradantrieb und elektronischer Helferlein im Programm.
> 
> (/Ironie off, ich weiß nicht ob Du das alles Ernst meinst was Du schreibst... falls ja (und das befürchte ich): Gute Besserung! )


 
Beste


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das kannst du bei nem Schaltgetriebe vielleicht das ein oder andere mal mehr machen, aber ein Automatikgetriebe ohne Launch-Control zeigt dir nach 3 solchen harten Starts den Fickfinger und lässt sich dann zusammenfegen.. Das solltest du aber als angehender Kfz-Meister wissen und die Leute nicht dazu animieren so ein Bullshit mit ihren Fahrzeugen zu veranstalten.
> 
> PS: Selbst die Fahrzeuge mit LC haben ne gewisse Grenze an möglichen LC-Starts hintereinander bis sich die Funktion automatisch abschaltet. Das war mit ein Grund warum soviele SMG-Getriebe von BMW in den E46 und E60/ 63 M' s flöten gegangen sind, eben weil solche Vollidioten der Meinung waren von jeder Ampel mit LC losfahren zu müssen.
> 
> Ich kenn einen (Ü50) fährt seit 6 Jahren E60 M5 mit 140tkm auf dem Tacho, und der hatte noch nie Probleme mit seinem Getriebe oder sonstigem. Woran das wohl liegen mag?


Zum Glück weis ich als angehender Kfz Meister auch das BMW SMG Getriebe keine Automatikgetriebe sind.
 Neue Automatikgetriebe mit Motordrehmoment Eingriff verkraften starts mit festbremsen relativ problemlos. Bei älteren Automatikgetrieben ohne Motoreingriff sollte man das nicht so oft machen.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2014)

> Zum Glück weis ich als angehender Kfz Meister auch das BMW SMG Getriebe keine Automatikgetriebe sind.



Für mich sind alle Getriebe die automatisch schalten "Umgangssprachlich" Automatikgetriebe, da fang ich bestimmt nicht mit Haarspalterei an. Wenn ich aufs Gas trete und sonst passiert alles wie von Geisterhand dann liegt da ein automatischer, Entschuldigung, hydraulischer Prozess vor.


----------



## Murdoch (30. Januar 2014)

Tut euch doch den gefallen und wechselt das Thema. 

Es wird nicht besser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

Das ist keine Haarspalterei. Technisch gesehen haben ein SMG Getriebe und ein Automatikgetriebe soviel gemeinsam wie eine Kurbelwelle und eine Stahlfelge. Beide sind aus Metall und drehen sich. Das hört es aber schon auf.

Es ist klar das ein SMG nicht beliebig viele Starts hintereinander hinlegen kann. Die Kupplung muss ja irgendwann auch mal abkühlen. Bei einem Automatikgetriebe kannst du das Öl im Wandler nicht verschleißen. Es wird außerdem gekühlt und deswegen kann man mit Automatikgetrieben auch problemlos flott anfahren ohne es zu verschleißen.


----------



## raceandsound (30. Januar 2014)

dann hast du noch nie ein GM 5L40E respektive A5S-360/390R in der Hand gehabt...
...und zu deiner Haldexerklärung bei meinem Beitrag sag ich mal lieber nix...hab schon einige zusammenkehren und erneuern dürfen...
ich gib auf, du bist einfach beratungsresistent...

Können wir bitte das Thema wechseln, ich hab schon Augenkrebs im Endstadium


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Frage: Hab mir eine Folie gekauft im in Innenraum kleine Elemente zu folieren jetzt stellt sich nur das Problem wie ich das am besten mache mit dem zuschneiden? Jemand einen Tipp? Riverna du alter Tuner vill?


----------



## Re4dt (30. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,


Von meinem neuen Astra hab ich mir mal die Unterlagen angeguckt. 
Kann mir mal einer erklären für was die % Zahl steht?


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2014)

Naja am besten so schneiden das du überall etwas Überschuss hast welchen du dann entweder abknickst oder abschneidest. Oder was meinst du mit zuschneiden? Nen Kumpel hat in seinem E46 die Dekorelemte auf Carbon-Look umgeklebt und hats auch so gemacht und das Ergebnis war super.


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2014)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht nur hab ich etwas Angst das erstens der nicht beklebte Bereich dann beim Abschneiden in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird oder die Folie nicht gerade bzw bei den Übergängen abgeschnitten wird und eher eine wellige Schnittlinie rauskommt.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Taifun, Gratz zum ersten Auto 
Ich würde den zwar niemals auch nur anfassen aber jedem das seine


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Hab mir eine Folie gekauft im in Innenraum kleine Elemente zu folieren jetzt stellt sich nur das Problem wie ich das am besten mache mit dem zuschneiden? Jemand einen Tipp? Riverna du alter Tuner vill?


 
Am besten die Leisten ausbauen, dann folieren und anschließend die überstehende Folie abschneiden.

Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir meine Interieurleisten (Alu-Akzentschliff) für diesen Sommer in gelb foliere.
Ich fand die Kombination erst nicht gut, aber je länger ich mir das angucke, desto besser gefällt's mir 
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/632/img5510k.jpg
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7357/img5507nz.jpg
Ich weiß, im ersten Augenblick flasht das etwas 

Edit:



Murdoch schrieb:


> Tut euch doch den gefallen und wechselt das Thema.
> 
> Es wird nicht besser.


 
Soll ich noch das DSG/DKG mit ins Rennen schmeißen  ?


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2014)

Aber ich hab null Ahnung im Teile Ausbauen von einem Auto und trau mich da nicht so ran 
Ich versuchs mit breitem Klebeband drüber kleben dann an den Fugen mit einem Stift die Fugen nachzufahren, abziehen und nach diese Schablone die Folie zuschneiden


----------



## Re4dt (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Taifun, Gratz zum ersten Auto
> Ich würde den zwar niemals auch nur anfassen aber jedem das seine



Dankeschön  Tayfun mit Y bitte  


Ich sag mal so, eigentlich sollte ein 1er BMW her, aber ich habe ums verrecken einfach keinen gefunden der 1. Gepflegt war. 2. weniger als 150K aufm Tacho hatte 3. Facelift Modell... 

Nun bin ich Besitzer eines Astra GTC Baujahr 2009, 140PS (ZX18ER) und recht guter Ausstattung. Sehe gerade habe sogar ein Bild gefunden auf dem Handy.  

Was mich allerdings stört sind die 18 Zöller.
Aus dem reinen Aspekt, sollte ich mal schlecht parken werde ich wohl weinen wenn da Kratzer drin sind.


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2014)

Nice  Nene die Felgen passen schon da würd ich auch die Gefahr eines Kratzers in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab null Ahnung im Teile Ausbauen von einem Auto und trau mich da nicht so ran
> Ich versuchs mit breitem Klebeband drüber kleben dann an den Fugen mit einem Stift die Fugen nachzufahren, abziehen und nach diese Schablone die Folie zuschneiden


 
Meistens gibt es im Internet Anleitungen zum Aus- und Einbau von solchen Teilen. Mit der richtigen Anleitung gehts meistens richtig flott.
Vom vorher Zuschneiden halte ich nicht so viel, da man später immer irgendwo Stellen sieht, an denen keine Folie ist oder die Folie nicht richtig anliegt.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Ach den neuen Astra hast du. Der schaut ja recht gut aus. 
Die Felgen passen zum Auto, lass drauf. Parkst halt etwas verschwenderischer


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings stört sind die 18 Zöller.
> Aus dem reinen Aspekt, sollte ich mal schlecht parken werde ich wohl weinen wenn da Kratzer drin sind.



Schönen Auto! 

Das mit den Felgen, gewöhn dich an den Gedanken, dass die irgenwann Kratzer bekommen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich mir nie teurer Felgen kaufen würde. Zumindest nicht, wenn man so wie ich, in der Innenstadt wohnt. 





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich mir meine Interieurleisten (Alu-Akzentschliff) für diesen Sommer in gelb foliere.
> Ich fand die Kombination erst nicht gut, aber je länger ich mir das angucke, desto besser gefällt's mir
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/632/img5510k.jpg
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7357/img5507nz.jpg
> Ich weiß, im ersten Augenblick flasht das etwas


 

Das sieht doch ganz gut aus. Ein Touch von Renault Gelb im Auto! 

Ne, ohne Witze. Gefällt mir. Ich hab die Gurte in dem Gelb. Das mach schon was her, mit dem restlichen Schwarz vom Interieur!


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Januar 2014)

@Re4dt

Gefällt mir gut, auch wenn ich nicht gerade der Opel freund bin ^^
Lass die Felgen unbedingt drauf, wenn was passiert kann man ja immer noch zum Felgendoc gehen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Da müsste ich aber auch mal hin. Der Vorbesitzer hat eine Felge dermaßen vergewaltigt das die aussieht als....keine Ahnung dafür hab ich keine Worte.
Was kost das denn pro Felge?


----------



## Re4dt (30. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nice .


Danke 


watercooled schrieb:


> Ach den neuen Astra hast du. Der schaut ja recht gut aus.
> Die Felgen passen zum Auto, lass drauf. Parkst halt etwas verschwenderischer


Fast alles von Opel BJ 99-2005 würd ich auch nicht mehr fahren wollen. 
Ich versteh garnicht wieso das Image immer noch so behaftet ist. Mein Zafi z.B hat 180K runter (Y22DTR) und fährt immer noch wie ne 1

Erster Turbo, erste Kupplung, erstes Getriebe
Klar Verarbeitung in Innenraum ist nicht so pralle aber solang die Technik stimmt! So what.


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schönen Auto!
> 
> Das mit den Felgen, gewöhn dich an den Gedanken, dass die irgenwann Kratzer bekommen!


Danke  
Das lustige ist der Verkäufer hat es hinbekommen den vorderen rechten Reifen zu beschädigen, die mussten sowieso gewechselt werden nun hab ich nigelnagelneue 225/40 R18 Pirelli P Zeros dazubekommen  


hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Re4dt
> 
> Gefällt mir gut, auch wenn ich nicht gerade der Opel freund bin ^^
> Lass die Felgen unbedingt drauf, wenn was passiert kann man ja immer noch zum Felgendoc gehen


Danke  
Ist das nicht Sau teuer der felgedoc?


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Ich mag eigentlich nur die Opel aus den 70ern.
Und dann noch die aktuelleren, so ab 2010.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich mag eigentlich nur die Opel aus den 70ern.
> Und dann noch die aktuelleren, so ab 2010.


 
Arbeitskollege von mir fährt nen Manta. Aber so ne besondere Version mit so nem anderen Heck und immer nur bei schönen Wetter und so. Keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls schwärmt der mir immer von seinem Auto vor. Und ich denk immer nur, "was willst du mit dem Scheiß". Ich finds furchtbar. Alter Schrott.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Ich find den Manta eigentlich sehr schön. Unverbastelt versteht sich.

Der in meinen Augen schönste Opel ist aber mMn der C Rekord.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2014)

> Der in meinen Augen schönste Opel ist aber mMn der C Rekord.



Den hat sich mein Vater damals als Neuwagen geholt und is den 15 (!!!!) Jahre lang ohne irgendwelche Probleme gefahren. Er schwärmt heute noch von dem Auto.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich find den Manta eigentlich sehr schön. Unverbastelt versteht sich.
> 
> Der in meinen Augen schönste Opel ist aber mMn der C Rekord.


 
Der ist nicht verbastelt. Der ist original. Trotzdem nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Hab mir eine Folie gekauft im in Innenraum kleine Elemente zu folieren jetzt stellt sich nur das Problem wie ich das am besten mache mit dem zuschneiden? Jemand einen Tipp? Riverna du alter Tuner vill?


 
Leider nicht... Ich lass die Scheiben meistens von meiner Verlobten machen, die scheint dafür ein Händchen zu haben. Ein einziges mal hab ich es probiert, habs dann aber ganz schnell wieder abgemacht weil es ziemlich bescheiden aussah.


----------



## winner961 (30. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Dankeschön  Tayfun mit Y bitte
> 
> 
> Ich sag mal so, eigentlich sollte ein 1er BMW her, aber ich habe ums verrecken einfach keinen gefunden der 1. Gepflegt war. 2. weniger als 150K aufm Tacho hatte 3. Facelift Modell...
> ...


 
Schicker Astra 
also wann gehts auf die Nordschleife 

Bald haben wir ja eine Quote an weißen Autos hier im Thread 

Und wegen der 18 Zöller keine Sorgen sind ja keine lackierten Felgen bei schwarzen ist das mit den Kratzern noch schlimmer  Ich freue mich auf Sommer  dann bekomme ich endlich meine 17er Felgen


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Und wegen der 18 Zöller keine Sorgen sind ja keine lackierten Felgen bei schwarzen ist das mit den Kratzern noch schlimmer


 
Oh ja!


----------



## winner961 (30. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Oh ja!


 
Mensch lern parken  so schlimm sollen meine mal nicht aussehen


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Oh ja!


 
Stehst wohl auf Used Look, wa?


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Leider nicht... Ich lass die Scheiben meistens von meiner Verlobten machen, die scheint dafür ein Händchen zu haben. Ein einziges mal hab ich es probiert, habs dann aber ganz schnell wieder abgemacht weil es ziemlich bescheiden aussah.



Dann leih mir deine besser Hälfte doch mal


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2014)

Lass mich kurz überlegen... nö 
Ausserdem bin ich die bessere Hälfte, nicht sie


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Stehst wohl auf Used Look, wa?




Für meine Verhältnisse ist da noch garnix! Die Felgen am Clio sahen viel schlimmer aus.

Hier ist garnix passiert. Einmal mit dem Finger drüber, war die weiße Farbe wieder ab. Die war vom Randstein. Seit dem hab ich die Felgen auch nicht mehr geputzt. Man sieht garnix!  Felgen sind sowieso grundsätzlich Verschleißmaterial!


----------



## Re4dt (30. Januar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Schicker Astra
> also wann gehts auf die Nordschleife



Danke  
Ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich mir es zutraue.  
Das Auto ist mir gerade mehr als heilig. 
Aber Fakt ist davor müssen die Bremsen erneuert werden. Sicherheit geht bei mir vor.
Jemand Erfahrung mit Zimmermann Bremsen? Oder welche Marke könnt ihr generell empfehlen?


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2014)

Gut das ich nicht in der statt wohne meine 18 Zöller 225/30 sehen noch so aus wie neu


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die Nordschleife erst mal sein lassen. Gibt genug, die sich da das Auto kaputt gemacht haben. Sowas braucht man nicht!


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gut das ich nicht in der statt wohne meine 18 Zöller 225/30 sehen noch so aus wie neu


 
Meine 9J 16" und meine 17" haben auch keine einzige Macke, man sollte halt etwas aufpassen beim Einparken wenn man es scheinbar nicht beherrscht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Felgen sind sowieso grundsätzlich Verschleißmaterial!


 
Frag' mal meine OZs, wie die zu der Aussage stehen. Die halten nix von Verschleiß 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gibt genug, die sich da das Auto kaputt gemacht haben.


 
Hier ist einer


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> 
> Von meinem neuen Astra hab ich mir mal die Unterlagen angeguckt.
> Kann mir mal einer erklären für was die % Zahl steht?


 Das ist die Abbremsung in % die dein Auto erreicht hat. Das kann man aus der gemessenen Bremskraft und dem zulässigen Gesamtgewicht errechnen. Dafür gibt es dann Richtwerte, die die Bremse schaffen muss. Die Feststellbremse ist zwar unter den vorgeschriebenen 25% aber das war, weil das Auto unbeladen war und die Räder im Bremsenprüfstand blockiert haben. Würde man das Auto volladen, wären die Werte höher.


----------



## Re4dt (30. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich würde die Nordschleife erst mal sein lassen. Gibt genug, die sich da das Auto kaputt gemacht haben. Sowas braucht man nicht!



Seh ich auch so gerade. Ich mein habe jetzt gerade einmal, ein Jahr Fahrpraxis. 
Jetzt kommt im März das Fahrsicherheitstraining vom ADAC erstmal.  
Abgesehen davon wird meine (überteuerte ) Versicherung sofern ich einen Unfall auf der Strecke fahren sollte niemals Zahlen.  
(GTC-> 800€ Teilkasko)

Danke dir riverna


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wird meine (überteuerte ) Versicherung sofern ich einen Unfall auf der Strecke fahren sollte niemals Zahlen.


 
Normalerweise zahlt jede Versicherung, da die NoS im Touriverkehr als normale (Mautpflichtige) Straße gilt.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit Zimmermann Bremsen? Oder welche Marke könnt ihr generell empfehlen?


 
Zimmermann sind gut, darf man halt nicht mit jedem Belag fahren. Alternativ geht Brembo oder EBC. Aber die normalen Hersteller ala ATE, TRW und Co tun es genau so gut. Halte von den genzen "Sport"bremsen eh nichts, bringen nicht sonderlich viel. Dann lieber gleich eine richtige Bremsanlage verbauen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Zimmermann gemacht. Hintere Scheiben knapp 3k km alt und schon (wenn auch leichte) Riefen drin. 
Ich fahre zwar gern zügig und bremse gerne etwas später und kräftiger aber so etwas sollte es doch nicht geben


----------



## JJup82 (30. Januar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zimmermann sind gut, darf man halt nicht mit jedem Belag fahren. Alternativ geht Brembo oder EBC. Aber die normalen Hersteller ala ATE, TRW und Co tun es genau so gut. Halte von den genzen "Sport"bremsen eh nichts, bringen nicht sonderlich viel. Dann lieber gleich eine richtige Bremsanlage verbauen.


 

Kann ich nur zustimmen, hauptsache marken Hersteller, eventuel EBC Bremsbeläge diese grippen etwas mehr und stauben nicht so die Felgen zu.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Frag' mal meine OZs, wie die zu der Aussage stehen. Die halten nix von Verschleiß



OZ verschleißen relativ schnell. Gerade, wenn man sie auf der Rennstrecke nutzt. Die sind vom Alu her relativ weich. Kannst ma im Touri-Forum lesen. OZ fährt da niemand. Für die Straße sind die aber ok. 

Da Einparken nicht zu meinen Paradedisziplinen gehört, würde ich mir auch niemals so teure Felgen wie OZ kaufen. Meine ASA für ca. 300 € das Stück waren nach nem Jahr Altmetall. Selbst die Aufbereitung hätte sich nicht gelohnt (zumindest laut Aussage vom Felgendoc).

Übrigens kann man meine Sommerfelgen prima mit nem schwarzen Edding ausbessern. Hält super und trifft genau den mattschwarzen Farbton. Spart einen Haufen Geld!


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn man keine Wärmebehandelten und extrem teuren Scheiben kauft kann  man immer Pech haben das man welche mit Schlag erwischt. Dann entweder  abdrehen oder zurückgeben. Da ists egal welcher Hersteller. Ich hab persönlich mit ATE Scheiben immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Zimmermann gemacht. Hintere Scheiben knapp 3k km alt und schon (wenn auch leichte) Riefen drin.
> Ich fahre zwar gern zügig und bremse gerne etwas später und kräftiger aber so etwas sollte es doch nicht geben


 Was für Beläge sind drauf?


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Tja....DAS weiss ich nicht. Bin auch zu Faul nachzusehen. Bin beim C2 ja mit geringen Zubehörteilpreisen gesegnet,
wenn die hinteren Scheiben fällig sind mach ich einmal rundum Beläge und Scheiben damit ich weiss womit ich fahre


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2014)

Zimmermann Scheiben sind wirklich schlecht. Das sind normale Scheiben, die einfach durchbohrt sind, das kann ich auch 
Dann lieber gute Scheiben von Tarox (z.B. Zero/ F2000) mit anständigen Belägen (z.B. Ferodo DS Performance) 
Gerade an solch wichtigen Teilen sollte man lieber nicht sparen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Hat wer schonmal was von Becker Scheiben + Belägen gehört? Die dürften nochmal ne Ecke Schlechter sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zimmermann Scheiben sind wirklich schlecht. Das sind normale Scheiben, die einfach durchbohrt sind, das kann ich auch
> Dann lieber gute Scheiben von Tarox mit anständigen Belägen (z.B. Ferodo DS Performance)


 Irgendwo muss der Preis von den Zimmermann Scheiben ja herkommen. Man bekommt wofür man zahlt. Kauft man die billigsten, bekommt man das billigste. Ich hab die selber noch nie gefahren, hab nur von Anderen gehört das die nix taugen sollen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Was ist eigentlich Von Green, Red, Yellow und sonstwas - stuff Belägen zu halten?

Die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein, die einen für die Rennstrecke, die anderen bloß nicht für die Rennstrecke


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Von Green, Red, Yellow und sonstwas - stuff Belägen zu halten?
> 
> Die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein, die einen für die Rennstrecke, die anderen bloß nicht für die Rennstrecke


 Ich fahre ATE Power Disk mit EBC Red Stuff. Für die Rennstrecke gut für sachte Bremser nix.

-Felgen nicht mehr dreckig
-Gutes Pedalgefühl, viel Pedaldruck nötig
-Geräuschvoll beim Bremsen aus höheren Geschwindigkeiten
-packen erst richtig wenn die warm sind
-extremst Verschleißfest, kein Fading selbst auf der Schleife
-fangen nach viel Standverkehr an zu quieken und müssen dann mal wieder ne ordendliche Bremsung haben 


Die Greenstuff hatte Vaddern mal auf seinem aber die taugen nicht für Rennstrecke. Der eine Klotz ist zerbröselt, weil zu heiß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Von Green, Red, Yellow und sonstwas - stuff Belägen zu halten?
> 
> Die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein, die einen für die Rennstrecke, die anderen bloß nicht für die Rennstrecke


 
Ich würde die nicht nehmen. Ich kenne mehrere Fälle, in denen sich der Belag von der Trägerplatte gelöst hat und andere, denen der Belag zerbröselt ist.
Ferodo, Pagid, Tarox würde ich eher nehmen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Auauau... Auffe Nos will ich damit nicht (Ok, einmal vielleicht) aber sonst nur Alltagsfahrten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

Tja da musst du wohl abwägen, was dir lieber ist. Sportbremsbeläge sind niemals komfortabel und Serienbeläge taugen nicht für sportliches fahren. Am besten kann man das nur rausfinden was zu einem passt, wenn man mal durchprobiert.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte es gäbe da so ein Zwischending. 
Komfortabel wie nen Serienklotz der aber bei nen paar Bremsungen nicht direkt inne Knie geht. 
Wobei die Greenstuff ja ganz gern genommen werden?

Edit: Sehe gerade es gibt ja auch noch Blue und Blackstuff. Kai verwirrt.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich dachte es gäbe da so ein Zwischending.
> Komfortabel wie nen Serienklotz der aber bei nen paar Bremsungen nicht direkt inne Knie geht.
> Wobei die Greenstuff ja ganz gern genommen werden?



Greenstuff bremsen auch nicht besser, als Serienbeläge. Stauben vielleicht etwas weniger.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Nein besser nicht, aber können wohl höhere Temperaturen ab -> Mehr harte Bremsungen hintereinander.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich dachte es gäbe da so ein Zwischending.
> Komfortabel wie nen Serienklotz der aber bei nen paar Bremsungen nicht direkt inne Knie geht.
> Wobei die Greenstuff ja ganz gern genommen werden?
> 
> Edit: Sehe gerade es gibt ja auch noch Blue und Blackstuff. Kai verwirrt.


 Blackstuff - Serie
Greenstuff - Sportbelag "lite"
Redstuff - Sportbelag
Yellostuff - Sportbelag+
Bluestuff - Kein StVZO
Orangestuff - Kein StVZO

Wenn du die Greenstuff nicht richtig hart rannimmst, dann bröselt da auch nix. Wenn die bröseln, sind Serienklötze schon total am Ende.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nein besser nicht, aber können wohl höhere Temperaturen ab -> Mehr harte Bremsungen hintereinander.



Hier stand Mist!


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der gebröselte Greenstuff von der Hinterachse nach nem Trackday. Der hat wohl nen bischen mehr als 650°C abbekommen. Man beachte auch den Reifenverschleiß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist nen ATE Ceramic von meiner Hinterachse. Der wurde vollständig ausgenutzt.  Wenn man die so weit abfährt sollte man vor jeder Fahrt aber einmal gucken ob noch was drauf ist. Wer kein Kfzler ist, bitte nicht nachmachen.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

Der ist ja gar nicht grün!?!


----------



## dsdenni (30. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=714336"/>
> 
> Das ist der gebröselte Greenstuff von der Hinterachse nach nem Trackday. Der hat wohl nen bischen mehr als 650°C abbekommen. Man beachte auch den Reifenverschleiß.



Da hat einer Spaß gehabt


----------



## Beam39 (30. Januar 2014)

Ganze normale ATE' s oder Powerdiscs langen vollkommen.. Er fährt weder ein 600ps Auto noch hat er vor damit auf die Rennstrecke zu fahren.. Wenn du Sicherheit willst dann würd ich an deiner Stelle auf Zimmermann verzichten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der ist ja gar nicht grün!?!


 Ich hatte noch keine Bremsbeläge, die noch ihre Farbe hatten, wenn ich die erneuert hab. Vielleicht auf der Metallplatte noch ein wenig an der Außenseite.




dsdenni schrieb:


> Da hat einer Spaß gehabt


 Ja und ich darf den Mist noch schnell aufn Sonntag Nachmittag wechseln. Trackday mit Vaddern ist trotzdem immer geil, auch wenn wir uns nur selten auf der Strecke sehen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Ja gut, du bist auch ein Extrembeispiel. Für die Straße tun dies dann ja allemal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja gut, du bist auch ein Extrembeispiel. Für die Straße tun dies dann ja allemal.


 Exakt.

PS: Der gebröselte Greenstuff Belag war von Vadderns Auto, nicht meinem.


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2014)

Deinen gebrauchten möchte ich nicht haben 

Was fährt der denn, dein "Vaddern"?


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keine Bremsbeläge, die noch ihre Farbe hatten, wenn ich die erneuert hab. Vielleicht auf der Metallplatte noch ein wenig an der Außenseite.



Also meine sind beim Einbau schwarz und beim Ausbau auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2014)

Nen A4 B5 Avant 2.0 TFSI Quattro(250PS). Bielstein B12, einstellbare H&R Stabis, vorne ne große 4 Kolben ATE Bremse, ABT Frontspoiler, Supersprint Edelstahlanlage ab KAT und abgestimmt von B&B. Der muss min. 5mm Spurplatten fahren, sonst drehen die Vorderräder nicht mehr wegen der großen Bremse. Bei den originalen Audi 17" Winterfelgen sogar 10mm und da ist nur nen Haar breit Platz.

Muss bald auch mal wieder was neues her der hat auch schon einige Trackdays hinter sich.


Mein Auto kannst du problemlos kaufen. Der ist technisch in einwandfreien Zustand. Tüv immer ohne Mängel. Ist was verschlissen, tausche ich es aus oder lasse es tauschen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Januar 2014)

Ach, wenn ich doch nur wieder nach Schottland könnte


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2014)

Mal ne Liste was schon alles neu gekommen ist an meinem A3(Reihenfolge stimmt nicht):
-2 mal Getriebe (das erste Tauschgetriebe hat direkt nach 30km Geräusche gemacht und nach ~600km ging dann der 5. nicht mehr, also nochmal nen neues auf Ersatzteilgarantie) mit Allrad Winkeltrieb(nicht die Haldex)
-Druckplatte und Kupplungsscheibe (obwohl noch nicht verschlissen gleich mit reinmachen lassen)
-Kühlmittelthermostat
-Federn hinten
-beide Querlenker vorn
-beide Achsführungsgelenke vorn
-ABS Drehzahlfühler
-Kühlmitteltemperatursensor
-Klimakompressor
-Trocknerpatrone
-Expansionsventil
-Zahnriemen schon bei 120000 und nicht bei 180000 wie vorgeschrieben
-Absgaskrümmer
-Positionsgeber Kurbelwelle
-Alle Motorentlüftungsschläuche (*200€! ROFL*)
-Alle Unterdruckschläuche
-Alle Lampen der Außenbeleuchtung (mehrmals)
-Kabelsatz für Rückwärtsgangschalter
-Alle Zündspulen (Audi KDM Aktion)
-Ist komplett Checkheft gepflegt bei Audi
-2x Radioantennenstab (wird immer brüchig das scheiß Gummi und kostet *50€!* )
-Drehmoment(pendel)stütze
-Bremse und Reifen immer frisch, wenn runter
-Batterie
-Stabi Lagerung vorn
-Stabi Koppelstangen vorn

Ist nen ehrliches Auto.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Was hat der gerannt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2014)

Jetzt hat der ~135000km auf dem Tacho.

Das nächste was ich mache sind Antennenfuß und Ventildeckeldichtung. Der muss noch halten bis ich mit meinem Meister fertig bin, dann komm nen neuer.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Bei welchem Hersteller arbeitest du?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2014)

Ich bin bei Daimler. Gefällt mir da auch und will ich auch eigendlich nicht weg.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Bei mir wirds auch entweder Daimler oder VW.

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man ne Kupplung bis aufs Metall runter fährt? 
Also mal abgesehen davon das sie rutscht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2014)

Das Schwungrad geht kaputt, die Druckplatte geht kaputt. Wenn du mit rutschender Kupllung ordendlich Gas machst verschweißt sich entweder die Kupplung oder die Karre brennt ab. Wenn das Schwungrad heiß genug wird das der Wellendichtring der Kurbelwelle nachgibt und das Motoröl auf die glühende Kupplung trifft, hat sich das mit dem Auto erledigt. Dann läuft brennendes Motoröl aus deiner Kupplungsglocke.

Es kann auch sein das du das Getriebe mit in den Tot reißt, wenn die Eingangswelle warm genug wird.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0K8dK2gNvrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der hier fackelt auf jeden Fall noch ab. Das arme Auto


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe das meine noch übern Winter hebt. Die kommt erst wenn ich mit dem Knie schon an meiner Nase hänge. *hust*
Und die Schaltzüge müssen auch noch gemacht werden.

Wollte das alles zusammen mit dem Zahnriemen im Frühjahr machen...


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Zimmermann gemacht. Hintere Scheiben knapp 3k km alt und schon (wenn auch leichte) Riefen drin.
> Ich fahre zwar gern zügig und bremse gerne etwas später und kräftiger aber so etwas sollte es doch nicht geben



Muss nicht unbedingt an den Scheiben liegen, wenn irgendwas mit der Bremse nicht stimmt hast du bei jedem Hersteller Riefen drin. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Hat wer schonmal was von Becker Scheiben + Belägen gehört? Die dürften nochmal ne Ecke Schlechter sein.



So schlecht sind sie nicht, hab Becker Scheiben in unseren Sunny gebaut und fahre die nun zwar erst 4.000 Kilometer aber bisher keine Probleme. Gut meine Verlobte ist auch kein möchtegern Rennfahrer wie mancher Kandidat hier aus dem Thread. Sie fährt halt normal wie jeder normale Mensch es tun würde.



watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Von Green, Red, Yellow und sonstwas - stuff Belägen zu halten?


 
Ich bin meine jetzt 25.000 Kilometer gefahren und sie sind noch gut, leider hab ich mir damit schon zwei Bremsscheiben gekillt. Wenn man die Greenstuff gut warm fährt und man richtig stark abbremsen muss können normale Bremsscheiben dadurch schon kaputt gehen. In meine große Bremsanlage kommen das nächste mal vielleicht wieder EBC rein, aber weiß noch nicht genau welche und es steht auch noch nicht fest ob es wirklich EBC werden.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der hier fackelt auf jeden Fall noch ab. Das arme Auto



Jetzt weiß ich auch was Du gemeint hast als Du geschrieben hast, manche kommen im nassen nicht vom Fleck.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Januar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ganze normale ATE' s oder Powerdiscs langen vollkommen.. Er fährt weder ein 600ps Auto noch hat er vor damit auf die Rennstrecke zu fahren.. Wenn du Sicherheit willst dann würd ich an deiner Stelle auf Zimmermann verzichten.


 
Meine nächste Kombi wird:
VA Powerdisk + Ferodo DS Performance
HA normale ATE + ATE Ceramic (das reicht, da die Bremse an der HA sehr groß dimensioniert ist)


----------



## aloha84 (31. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jetzt hat der ~135000km auf dem Tacho.
> 
> Das nächste was ich mache sind Antennenfuß und Ventildeckeldichtung. Der muss noch halten bis ich mit meinem Meister fertig bin, dann komm nen neuer.


 
135000km...........und dann so eine Liste!?


----------



## JC88 (31. Januar 2014)

Würde mich nicht unbedingt zuversichtlich stimmen diese Liste. Vor allem weil das meiste keine großartigen Verschleißteile sind wo man davon ausgehen kann das sie iwann kaputt gehen


----------



## Kusanar (31. Januar 2014)

Najo, immer fleissig aufm Track rumkurven macht sich irgendwann mal bemerkbar  von daher wundert mich die Länge der Liste kein bißchen


----------



## JC88 (31. Januar 2014)

Aber das sind keine Sachen die einfach so durch fahren kaputt gehen...

Warum sollte auf der Rennstrecke der Klimakompressor hops gehen, oder der Kühlmitteltemperatursensor? Oder nen ABS Drehzahlgeber? Oder die Unterdruckschläuche? Isn normaler A3 oder nicht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Aber das sind keine Sachen die einfach so durch fahren kaputt gehen...
> 
> Warum sollte auf der Rennstrecke der Klimakompressor hops gehen, oder der Kühlmitteltemperatursensor? Oder nen ABS Drehzahlgeber? Oder die Unterdruckschläuche? Isn normaler A3 oder nicht?


 
Das stimmt. Vieles ist einfach auch an Altersschwäche kaputt gegangen. Die Entlüftungsschläuche und Unterdruckschläuche waren einfach steinhart und sind gebrochen. Und wenn ein Schlauch kaputt geht dann mache ich gleich alle fertig, damit ich nicht 10 mal dabei muss bis ich alle durch hab. Der Klimakompressor ist richtig außeinander gebrochen wegen einem defekten Expansionsventil, weil er warscheinlich noch flüssiges Kältemittel angesaugt hat.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Hat wer schon den Pre Trailer zu FF7 gesehen? Ein R32 ist schonmal dabei


----------



## JC88 (31. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Vieles ist einfach auch an Altersschwäche kaputt gegangen. Die Entlüftungsschläuche und Unterdruckschläuche waren einfach steinhart und sind gebrochen. Und wenn ein Schlauch kaputt geht dann mache ich gleich alle fertig, damit ich nicht 10 mal dabei muss bis ich alle durch hab. Der Klimakompressor ist richtig außeinander gebrochen wegen einem defekten Expansionsventil, weil er warscheinlich noch flüssiges Kältemittel angesaugt hat.


 
Aber solche Dinge nach nur 135.000km?
Ich habe noch keinen Audi besessen, aber die Autos die ich bisher hatte haben solche Mängel erst bei 150.000 bis 180.000km gezeigt.


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht unbedingt zuversichtlich stimmen diese Liste. Vor allem weil das meiste keine großartigen Verschleißteile sind wo man davon ausgehen kann das sie iwann kaputt gehen


 
Wundert euch das wirklich?  Bei seiner angeblichen Fahrweise wundert es mich das der Koffer überhaupt noch läuft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Aber solche Dinge nach nur 135.000km?
> Ich habe noch keinen Audi besessen, aber die Autos die ich bisher hatte haben solche Mängel erst bei 150.000 bis 180.000km gezeigt.


 Ist mitlerweile schon 12 Jahre alt die Kiste. Die Alterung hat leider nix mit den gefahrenen Kilometern zu tun. Und viel ist das nicht. Wenn ich bedenke was manche Autos allein schon in der Garantiezeit an Teilen bekommen... Und wenn die scheiß Radioantenne immer wieder brüchig wird, muss ich die immer wieder erneuern. Ich kann mir keine aus nem alten Reifen schnitzen.

Die Lagerung der Querlenker vorn war auch steinhart geworden und dann gebrochen. Ist aber bei allen A3 so, meinte unser Tüvmann. Und ich fang nicht an und presse da die Gummilager hin und her, wenn die Querlenker das Stück mit allen Gummilagern drin nur 70€ kosten. 

Die Gelenkscheiben der Kardanwelle fangen auch schon an rissig zu werden. Die werden dann nächstes Jahr auch bestimmt fällig sein. Ich lasse grundsätzlich Sachen nicht erst total schrott gehen, weil ich keinen Bock auf Folgeschäden hab.

Hab die Liste auch noch ein wenig erweitert.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Ach du hast den alten A3. Gut, den würde ich auch so fahren.
Ist eh nix mehr Wert im Verkauf.


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. Januar 2014)

Sind hier auch neue Modelle gern gesehen? Sowas z.B.: http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/Vergleich-Audi-RS7-Sportback-2013-01-02.jpg ?


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Hier ist alles gern gesehen das 4 Räder hat und BrummBrummBrumm macht.

Hau mal paar Daten und Bilder raus


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. Januar 2014)

Na dann...

zu dem Bild:

Audi RS7
Release 2013/2014 (weiß grade nicht genau)
560 PS
von 0 auf 100 km/h in 3,9 Sekunden
Topspeed bei Abriegelung 250 km/h, ohne Abriegelung über 300 Sachen
Allradantrieb
8-Stufenautomatik
4.0 TFSI-Motor
Keramikbremsen
automatisch ausfahrender Heckspoiler
Voll-LED-Scheinwerfer (wichtig! )
Klappenauspuff (auch wichtig!)
Fließheck-Limousine

Nm und so müsste ich nachschauen. Ist aber ein affengeiles Gerät und hat ordentlich Wumms. Meine Eltern haben den normalen A7 mit dem 3.0 TDI-Motor mit 204 PS. Auch der geht schon wie der geölte Blitz. Der Heckspoiler ist so eines der Highlights an dem Auto, genauso geil finde ich den "bösen Blick" durch das LED-Tagfahrlicht. Leider ziemlich teuer, der Gerät


----------



## ich558 (31. Januar 2014)

Der Spoiler ist Mega geil hab ich schon mal auf der Autobahn gesehen wie er sich ein und ausfährt


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. Januar 2014)

Die Heckleuchten passen auch total zu dem Auto, finde ich! Und der Allradantrieb ist wirklich ein Genuss mit Traktion bis zum Gehtnichtmehr.

Noch n paar Bilderchen:

http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/Vergleich-Audi-RS7-Sportback-2013-01-03.jpg
http://www.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/Vergleich-Audi-RS7-Sportback-2013-01-04.jpg
http://auto-geil.de/wp-content/gall...rau/2013-audi-rs7-nardograu-neckarsulm-06.jpg
http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/naias-2013-audi-rs7-debuts/

Die Bremsleuchte über der Heckscheibe ist auch top! Man sieht sie nur wenn der Fahrer bremst und sie zieht sich fast komplett bis an den Rand


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Achso ich dachte das sei deiner...


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. Januar 2014)

Wäre schön, mit 17 nen RS7  Aber eventuell... wenn ich lang genug gearbeitet hab vielleicht nen gebrauchten. Die Teile fliegen eh nie auseinander. Von daher... wäre schon scharf drauf


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2014)

Blätter mal ein bisschen zurück vonwegen Audis fliegen nicht auseinander.
@"Frontkratzen" ich habs heute auf dem leeren Parkplatz spaßeshalber mal drauf angelegt: Wenn man aus dem Rollen im ersten Gang(aus dem Stand bekommt man schließlich alles zum durchdrehen) einfach durchtritt rutscht es nur kurz wenn der Turbo rein haut, unfahrbar ist selbst bei soeinem Quatsch was anderes.  Und das auf 16Zöllern mit 200PS auf die Vorderachse.


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach du hast den alten A3. Gut, den würde ich auch so fahren.
> Ist eh nix mehr Wert im Verkauf.


 
Als S3 sind selbst die alten noch ein paar Euros wert. Jedes Auto mit der Top Motorisierung ist am Ende noch was wert. 

@RS7... 

Also mir gefallen die alten da deutlich besser, die Form der neuen Audis sagt mir gar nicht zu. Gerade das Seitenprofil finde ich ganz schlimm... schade eigentlich da Audis immer ziemlich schön waren (fast so schön wie BMW´s  )


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Blätter mal ein bisschen zurück vonwegen Audis fliegen nicht auseinander.


 
Damit meinte ich die neueren Modelle 

@Riverna: Die älteren Audis fand ich persönlich von der Seitenlinie zu "fad". Geschwungene, scharf konturierte Kanten machen die Autos einfach sportlicher. Und ich will gar nich erst an Modelle denken, die vor der Singleframe-Einführung vom Band gerollt sind. Schrecklich!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Januar 2014)

Man darf ja träumen.  
Mir gefällt der Audi A6 Avant besonders. Das Heck ist der Hammer. Die Preise für Extras haben's in sich.


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2014)

Geschmackssache, die alten Modelle sahen schon etwas zahmer aus. Aber die neuen finde ich von der Seitenlinie einfach nur hässlich. Dann doch lieber zahm und brav. Ich stehe eh eher so auf die braven unscheinbaren...


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Januar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, mit 17 nen RS7  Aber eventuell... wenn ich lang genug gearbeitet hab vielleicht nen gebrauchten. Die Teile fliegen eh nie auseinander. Von daher... wäre schon scharf drauf


 
Höhö, dass ich nicht lache. Nichts gegen dich, aber: 

Meine Eltern haben sich 2006 einen Q7 bestellt, 2010 hatte die Kiste gerade mal 60k km auf der Uhr und in der Zeit, vor allem in den letzten 10k km sind folgende Sachen ausgefallen: 
Luftfederung, el. Heckklappe, Elektronik der el. Fensterheber und Handbremsensensor. Ich mein dass mal etwas kaputt geht ist nicht tragisch, aber doch nicht bei dieser Laufleistung - oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Eigentlich wollten wir die Kiste länger fahren, war wohl nix


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2014)

Wir haben auch einige Audis im Kundenkreis die des öfteren mal Defekte haben, die so bei der Laufleistung eigentlich nicht sein dürften. Gleiches gibt es aber auch bei BMW und bei Mercedes... die schlimmsten sind aber nach wie vor VW. Die kommen teilweise wohl schon kaputt aus dem Werk... heute erst gehabt einen Golf 6 mit gerade mal knapp über 30.000 Kilometer und schon ein Bremssattel kaputt der NICHT! auf Kulanz repariert wird.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2014)

Der einzige Hersteller mit dem ich zu tun hatte der es sich tatsächlich erlaubt hat den Marktstart eines Auto zu verzögern weil die Qualität noch nicht auf dem Stand war wie er sich das Vorgestellt hat war ein hier komplett unbekannter Chinese. Bei allen Anderen wird lieber im Feld nachgebessert.


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. Januar 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Höhö, dass ich nicht lache. Nichts gegen dich, aber:
> 
> Meine Eltern haben sich 2006 einen Q7 bestellt, 2010 hatte die Kiste gerade mal 60k km auf der Uhr und in der Zeit, vor allem in den letzten 10k km sind folgende Sachen ausgefallen:
> Luftfederung, el. Heckklappe, Elektronik der el. Fensterheber und Handbremsensensor. Ich mein dass mal etwas kaputt geht ist nicht tragisch, aber doch nicht bei dieser Laufleistung - oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...


 
Kommt auch drauf an wie lange der schon bei Audi aufm Hof stand. Bei Neubestellungen ist das dann das Werk von irgend einem Trottel, den Audi bestimmt danach entlassen hat. Sowas ist ein typischer Fall von "Zitrone". Hatte mein Bruder bei seinem ersten A3 Sportback auch. Motor- und zweifacher Getriebedefekt.

Unsere beiden A6 Avant BJ 05 und 09 sind beide nicht einmal kaputt gegangen, außer der BJ05... Da ist einmal der Riemen abgesprungen. Aber ansonsten sind Audis eigentlich relativ robust.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2014)

Ach S3, dachte er fährt nen normalen A3...


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Januar 2014)

@HighEnd111

Auf dem Hof? Das war ein Neuwagen ...
Naja ist ja auch egal kann man nicht ändern, will Audi auch nicht schlecht reden, sieht ja bei den anderen Herstellen nicht besser aus @siehe Riverna. (schon heftig was da abgeht)



> Bei Neubestellungen ist das dann das Werk von irgend einem Trottel, den Audi bestimmt danach entlassen hat.


Als ob sich Audi die Mühe machen würde, um einen neuen Mitarbeiter einzulernen. Von dem abgesehen wieso sollte irgendein Typ daran schuld sein, dass elektronische oder mechatronische Bauteile nicht mehr funktionieren, nach einer gewissen Km Zahl?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Januar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an wie lange der schon bei Audi aufm Hof stand. Bei Neubestellungen ist das dann das Werk von irgend einem Trottel, den Audi bestimmt danach entlassen hat. Sowas ist ein typischer Fall von "Zitrone". Hatte mein Bruder bei seinem ersten A3 Sportback auch. Motor- und zweifacher Getriebedefekt.  Unsere beiden A6 Avant BJ 05 und 09 sind beide nicht einmal kaputt gegangen, außer der BJ05... Da ist einmal der Riemen abgesprungen. Aber ansonsten sind Audis eigentlich relativ robust.



Robust?  

So ziehmlich jede Elektronik geht da kaputt, ohne Garantieverlängerung kann man ordentlich zahlen ^^


----------



## Joselman (31. Januar 2014)

Man kann immer ein Montagsauto erwischen egal welcher Hersteller/Modell. Bei dem einen ist es wahrscheinlicher bei dem anderen halt weniger. 

Bin jetzt seit 3 1/2 Jahren sehr zufrieden mit meiner Heckschleuder.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Man kann immer ein Montagsauto erwischen egal welcher Hersteller/Modell. Bei dem einen ist es wahrscheinlicher bei dem anderen halt weniger.


 
Weil die einen weniger Montage haben, als die anderen?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2014)

Endlich ein gutes Argument für die 30Stunden Woche. Wir lassen den Montag einfach wegfallen .


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach S3, dachte er fährt nen normalen A3...


 Also meiner ist nen normaler A3 8L...


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Endlich ein gutes Argument für die 30Stunden Woche. Wir lassen den Montag einfach wegfallen .


 
Nie wieder Montagsautos! Yeah!


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2014)

dann halt nur die gefürchteten Dienstagsautos 




HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Und ich will gar nich erst an Modelle denken,  die vor der Singleframe-Einführung vom Band gerollt sind.  Schrecklich!



Kommt drauf an. Der erste Audi Rs2 zum  Beispiel wo man nur an der großen Bremse erkennt dass da mehr Leistung  drin ist und in den Papieren steht als Hersteller Porsche AG  Zuffenhausen drin   Krasses gegenbeispiel die ganzen Audifahrer die denken Singleframe und  TFL ist ein Freibrief auf der linken Spur nur dumm das als Motor nur die  1.2 TSI Nähmaschine drin ist - einfach nur lachhaft.

Den Rs7 finden ich irgendwie wieder cool - gerade weil den so viele hässlich finden.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Februar 2014)

Nicht in jedem Audi is ne 1.2 TSI-Nähmaschine drin... abgesehen davon, dass es schon lang keine 1.2 TSI mehr von Audi gibt.

Die heutigen Motoren gehen meistens bei 1.4 TFSI/ 1.6 TDI los. Wie gesagt, unser A7 hat 3.0 TDI  Finde es aber schon auch genial dass Audi aus 4 Liter TwinTurbo-TFSI einen 560PS-ler raus holen.

Über das Design lässt sich ja eh immer streiten, hab ich jedoch nicht vor. Mir gefällt Singleframe halt besser


----------



## Beam39 (1. Februar 2014)

Der A7 ist mit entsprechendem Exterieur ein absolut geiles Fahrzeug. Am Anfang fand ich den abgrundtief hässlich aber je öfter man den sieht desto schöner wird er.. Als RS7 sowieso mega.. Seh ich desöfteren rumfahren. Wenn das A7 Facelift so super wird wie das A8 Facelift na dann halleluja


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Finde es aber schon auch genial dass Audi aus 4 Liter TwinTurbo-TFSI einen 560PS-ler raus holen.


 
So viel ist das nicht, gerade bei Turbomotoren.
Selbst ein Golf R hat eine höhere Literleistung


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Februar 2014)

Mal einen Nicht-Audi: http://www.speedheads.de/artikelbilder/2009/Mansory_Bugatti_Veyron_Linea_Vincero_1.jpg


----------



## seventyseven (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Mal einen Nicht-Audi: http://www.speedheads.de/artikelbilder/2009/Mansory_Bugatti_Veyron_Linea_Vincero_1.jpg



Da nehme ich lieber einen R35-GTR Nismo


----------



## winner961 (1. Februar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Da nehme ich lieber einen R35-GTR Nismo


 
Auch wenn ich kein Fan von Nissan bin lieber den als den Bugatti


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mit diesen ganzen zig Trillionen Carbon PS Prestige Teilen nix anfangen.

Mein Traumauto ist auch der GTR....


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> ...dem 3.0 TDI-Motor mit 204 PS. Auch der geht schon wie der geölte Blitz...



Du meinst vermutlich 240 PS


----------



## 8800 GT (1. Februar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich 240 PS


den gibts auch mit 204.
Wobei der nich schnell ist.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> den gibts auch mit 204.
> Wobei der nich schnell ist.



Naja, sicherlich für 95% der Autofahrer "schnell" genug.


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich 240 PS


 204, 245 oder 313 PS.... zumindest noch. Mit dem Facelift gibts dann etwas Neuerung . Der kleine 3.0er ist übrigens vom Lauf her 'nen sehr geschmeidiger Motor und die einzig mögliche Kombination mit Frontantrieb. 

Es soll eben auch Leute geben denen 204 PS in Kombination mit dem weichem Lauf in so einem Auto reichen - klingt komisch, is aber so. TheBadFrag käme mit der Kombination aber vermutlich nicht mal von der Stelle vor lauter Rauch ...


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Februar 2014)

Den 3.0 TDI gibts als 204 PS, 245 PS und 313 PS. Und mit dem S-Tronic ist der auf jeden Fall schnell genug! Ich meine, die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 235 km/h werden wir eh nie ausfahren. Und erst recht nicht auf den dämlichen 120-km/h-Autobahnen in unserem Staat. Gibt ja kaum noch unbegrenzte Strecken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Mal einen Nicht-Audi: http://www.speedheads.de/artikelbilder/2009/Mansory_Bugatti_Veyron_Linea_Vincero_1.jpg



Viel zu schwer die Kiste


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Februar 2014)

Edit zum letzten Post: @McZonk: Frontantrieb kann man zwar auswählen, aber für mich ist Quattro das Maß der Dinge!

Übrigens, der Veyron sieht nur schwerer aus als er ist  Außerdem dürfte das bei den über 1000 Pferdchen im Heck kein ausschlaggebendes Argument mehr sein


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Edit zum letzten Post: @McZonk: Frontantrieb kann man zwar auswählen, aber für mich ist Quattro das Maß der Dinge!


Ohne dir jetzt nahe treten zu wollen oder die Meinung zu kritisieren, aber: Das kannst Du mit deinen 17 Jahren schon aus jahrelanger Erfahrung bewerten?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Übrigens, der Veyron sieht nur schwerer aus als er ist  Außerdem dürfte das bei den über 1000 Pferdchen im Heck kein ausschlaggebendes Argument mehr sein


 
Der IST schwer 
Und ob der nun 1000 oder 5000PS hat, um Kurven geht das Ding dadurch nicht besser. 
Ist und bleibt ein zu schweres Auto.


----------



## roadgecko (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Edit zum letzten Post: @McZonk: Frontantrieb kann man zwar auswählen, aber für mich ist Quattro das Maß der Dinge!
> 
> Übrigens, der Veyron sieht nur schwerer aus als er ist  Außerdem dürfte das bei den über 1000 Pferdchen im Heck kein ausschlaggebendes Argument mehr sein


 
Stimmt 1900KG sind für einen sportler ja nichts


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Februar 2014)

@McZonk: Nein, aber mit Allrad hast du auf jeden Fall mehr Traktion. Und auch ein Fronttriebler kann im Schnee stecken bleiben  Schon selbst gesehen. Außerdem brauchen meine Eltern Allrad, sonst hätten sie ein Problem 

War ja auch nur meine Meinung, jeder darf natürlich eine andere haben  Ich fühl mich dadurch nicht "auf den Schlips getreten"  Dazu bräuchte es einiges mehr als so eine Frage.

@alle Anderen: schreibt nich so schnell^^


----------



## Beam39 (1. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der IST schwer
> Und ob der nun 1000 oder 5000PS hat, um Kurven geht das Ding dadurch nicht besser.
> Ist und bleibt ein zu schweres Auto.


 
Switzer p800, und der Veyron hat selbst auf der Geraden das Nachsehen.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Und auch ein Fronttriebler kann im Schnee stecken bleiben



Meinst Du ein Allradler nicht? Trotz quattro gelten weiterhin die Physikalischen Gesetze.


----------



## ich558 (1. Februar 2014)

Ehrliche Meinung wie findet ihr es?


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ehrliche Meinung wie findet ihr es?



Nicht so gut.  (das sieht so nach "Billig Tuning" aus, sorry)


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2014)

Ziemlich lächerlich an nem A1. Aber hinsichtlich des Ergebnis kann sich das für den ersten Versuch(?) doch sehen lassen.  Ich würds (wenns schon möchtegern-carbon sein muss) halt aufn Innenraum beschränken.


----------



## ich558 (1. Februar 2014)

Ja war der erste Versuch hat ne stunde gedauert  Also in Wirklichkeit ist es dunkler ist nur wegen dem Sonnenlicht jetzt so hell. Ist halt ein kleinere individueller Touch dachte es passt zum Rest (also wegen Sline, Schalensitze usw)  War nur mal so zur Probe am Spiegel möchte eigentlich nur im Innenraum was machen aber das ist verdammt schwer :-/

BTW: Evtl sieht eine Folie im Aludesign besser aus?


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2014)

Mach die Zierleisten erst ab bevor du folierst.


----------



## ich558 (1. Februar 2014)

Du meinst an der Innentür?


----------



## McZonk (1. Februar 2014)

Prinzipiell lässt sich jeder Zierleiste/Konsole mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand wieder rückbauen und/oder auswechseln. 

Die Türleisten sollten da idR vergleichsweise leicht demontierbar sein, auch wenn ich gestehen muss, dass ich es auf Anhieb beim A1 jetzt nicht im Kopf habe.


----------



## ich558 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich hab da immer Angst das was abbricht o.ä. wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat. Versuchs warscheindlich morgen nochmal ohne was auszubauen ansonsten mal schauen...


----------



## fatlace (1. Februar 2014)

die paderborner jungs haben wieder zugeschlagen
krass was die immer aufbauen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwabyPcvACc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> die paderborner jungs haben wieder zugeschlagen
> krass was die immer aufbauen.


 
Und dann in der Senne rumheizen. Wenn da nicht mal eine Wildsau vors Auto rennt.
Ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke.
Aber die schaffen es mit nem 4WD so ohne Wheelspin rumzugurken und das bei irgendwie anderen Geschwindigkeiten


----------



## Beam39 (1. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich hab da immer Angst das was abbricht o.ä. wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat. Versuchs warscheindlich morgen nochmal ohne was auszubauen ansonsten mal schauen...


 
Die sind zu 90% geklipst. Einfach mit nem Plastikspachtel o.Ä. von den Seiten rein und leicht hebeln, die kommt dir dann irgendwann entgegen. Aber wiegesagt, vorsichtig.. Wichtig ist auch das du erstmal genau schaust ob die evtl. verschraubt sind und irgendwo ne kleine Abdeckung ist.


----------



## fatlace (1. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und dann in der Senne rumheizen. Wenn da nicht mal eine Wildsau vors Auto rennt.
> Ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke.
> Aber die schaffen es mit nem 4WD so ohne Wheelspin rumzugurken und das bei irgendwie anderen Geschwindigkeiten


 
woher kommste den genau?
ich wohne in herford, also auch nicht so weit weg von den jungs


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> woher kommste den genau?


 Bad Lippspringe


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> die paderborner jungs haben wieder zugeschlagen
> krass was die immer aufbauen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Meine zweite Freundin, die Marianne, hatte so nen Colt. Allerdings in pissgelb. Der ging genauso ab.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QqRUR0W5lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dElFiQcLsp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Den 3.0 TDI gibts als 204 PS, 245 PS und 313 PS. Und mit dem S-Tronic ist der auf jeden Fall schnell genug! Ich meine, die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 235 km/h werden wir eh nie ausfahren.


 
Ich hatte den 3 Liter Diesel (245 PS) im A7 mit Quattro + Sportdifferential und S-Tronic. Aber als "geölten Blitz" oder übertrieben Sportlich habe ich ihn nie wahrgenommen  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> die paderborner jungs haben wieder zugeschlagen
> krass was die immer aufbauen.
> 
> 
> ...


 G0il!

...aber warum zu Geier kuppelt der immer aus nachm Beschleunigen? Das hab ich schon bei so vielen Videos gesehen.


----------



## Joselman (1. Februar 2014)

Sowas nennt man rollen lassen solltest du auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> G0il!
> 
> ...aber warum zu Geier kuppelt der immer aus nachm Beschleunigen? Das hab ich schon bei so vielen Videos gesehen.


 
Porsche nennt es ganz offiziell "segeln"...


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2014)

Weil das BOV dann lauter pfeift. Kommt auf Videos immer gut.


----------



## 1821984 (1. Februar 2014)

Und dann wird rumgeheult wenn die Turbos so schnell hoch gehen. Freut sich die Welle immer drüber wenn aus Volllast die Öl bzw. Wasserversorgung runter geht der Turbo noch am glühen ist

Bauen Höllenmaschinen auf um sie dann wegen sonem Dünnschi... kaputt zu machen. Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2014)

Solange du nur kurz auskuppelst und direkt weiter fährst macht das nix aus. 
Der Öldruck sollte ja immernovh ausreichend sein und nicht alle Turbos sind Wassergekühlt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2014)

Beim Kupplung treten bleibt zwar Öl und Wasserdruck aber die Abgas  Temperatur geht kurzzeitig richtig hoch, weil die Abgasmenge total  abfällt. Außerdem interessiert es das BOV nicht ob man Kupplung tritt oder nicht. Das öffnet in Schubabschaltung genauso weit.




Joselman schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man rollen lassen solltest du auch mal versuchen.


 Ich soll absichtlich mehr Sprit verbrauchen und mein Auto schrotten? Nein Danke.


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2014)

Pfeift aber dennoch lauter. Keine Ahnung warum aber scheint irgendwie so zu sein xD


----------



## 1821984 (1. Februar 2014)

Und es macht auch nen garvierenden Unterschiede ob ich nun 0,5bar Öldruck im Leerlauf habe oder knapp 3bar unter Last. Das mit dem Temperaturen vom Abgas kommt dann noch erschwerend hinzu. Naja ist eigentlich auch egal weil das so oder so nichts mehr fürn Alltag ist

Kann man abschätzen was son Motor an Sprit durch haut wenn man damit rumspielt. 30L und mehr min. 100Oktan?

Das lautere Pfeifen kann daher kommen weil der Druckabfall größer ist wenn ich von Volllast die Kupplung trette als einfach nur vom Gas gehen. Dann müsste man aber die Kupplung noch betätigen wenn man mit dem anderen Fuss noch aufn Gas steht. Warer Rennsport


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2014)

Eigendlich sollte der Öldruck im Stand und bei voller Drehzahl gleich sein, sonst stimmt irgendwas nicht. Heutige Autos haben ne Öldruckabsenkung im Stand wegen "sprit sparen" (0,05 l/Stunde) aber bei so einer Maschine wird das sicher nicht gemacht.

Wie man sieht fahren die mit bis zu Lambda 0,77 was schon richtig fett ist. Warscheinlich kommen die sonst temperaturmäßig nicht hin. Der räuchert unter vollast bestimmt nicht schlecht. Ich schätze den auf 80-100L/100km bei Vollast.


----------



## watercooled (1. Februar 2014)

Seit wann ist denn bitte der Öldruck im Stand und unter Last gleich?
Ich kenne so die Faustformel von einem Bar im Stand und 3 bis 4 Bar unter Last.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2014)

Bei alten Motoren konnte man den Öldruck noch im Stand abfallen sehen, wenn die schon einige Kilometer gelaufen haben. Eigendlich sollte der aber weitesgehend konstant bleiben. Du kannst ja auch schon bei sehr niedriger Drehzahl bei heutigen Turbo Motoren hohes Drehmoment haben. Wenn dann der Öldruck noch nicht da wäre, dann machts der Motor aber nicht lang.

Diese VW Turbo Kompressor Dinger machen bei Leerlauf schon 1,8 bar Ladedruck. Da hat man schon bei Leerlauf ordendlich Drehmoment. Ich glaube kaum das da nur 1 bar ausreicht.


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Ich war immer der Meinung der Öldruck steigt exponentiell (war es das Wort das ich meinte...keine Ahnung.) zur Drehzahl?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2014)

Das war vielleicht mal.  Das Problem ist das die Autoentwicklung so weit ist, dass viele alte Sachen einfach nicht mehr zutreffen. Wenn man nicht ständig Lehrgänge besucht und sich weiterbildet, kann man neue Autos einfach nicht mehr reparieren. Da gibt so viel neue Sachen jedes Jahr, da kann man mit ner Kfz Ausbildung von vor ein paar Jahren nichts mehr anfangen. Was allein bei Daimler jedes Jahr an Neuerungen dazukommt, die man beachten muss ist echt extrem. 

Allein wie viel Teile heuzutage nur zur einmal Verwendung sind, ist echt schon krass. Wenn ich nen Motor verlege und wieder zusammen baue hab ich immer nen ganzen Haufen Müll, der zwingend ersetzt werden muss. Man muss z.B. bestimmte Injektoren von Diesel Motoren nach dem Ausbau zwingend hinstellen, damit die nicht leer laufen. Ist da einmal der Diesel rausgelaufen, kann man die nur noch in den Müll schmeißen. Die Luft bekommt man da nicht mehr raus mit Werkstattmitteln. Das sind dann man grade eben 300€ Schaden pro Injektor, den man da durch Unwissenheit produziert hat.


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Um Gotteswillen und ich will KFZler werden


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2014)

Isn geiler Beruf! Schonmal nen Praktikum gemacht?


----------



## Beam39 (2. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Um Gotteswillen und ich will KFZler werden


 
Es ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.. Wichtig ist bestehendes Interesse und etwas handwerkliches Geschick, der Rest kommt von alleine und was dein Interesse angeht brauch man sich denke ich nicht streiten. Es sind ganz andere Vollidioten Kfzler geworden.. Hab u.A. einem in meinem Freundeskreis  Hat seine Gesellenprüfung im 3. Anlauf mit 2 Augen zudrücken und 50 Punkten geschafft, das ist eine absolute Katastrophe.

Besonders wenn dir dann so einer was von Autos erzählen will, entstehen immer ganz desaströse Theorien und Diskussionen mit solchen Leuten. Er hat 0 Interesse an seinem Beruf aber er darf sich halt Kfz-Mechatroniker schimpfen.


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Das war jetzt eher auf das mangelnde Wissen bzgl des Öldrucks aktueller Motoren bezogen.
Interesse ist (merkt man ja vielleicht) auf jeden Fall da.
Praktikum habe ich keins gemacht, muss ich auch nicht da ich schon seit Ewigkeiten weiss das ich genau das machen will.
Haben andere in der Grundschule noch über die Power Rangers geredet hab ich schon den Autos hinterher geguckt


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.. Wichtig  ist bestehendes Interesse und etwas handwerkliches Geschick, der Rest  kommt von alleine und was dein Interesse angeht brauch man sich denke  ich nicht streiten. Es sind ganz andere Vollidioten Kfzler geworden..  Hab u.A. einem in meinem Freundeskreis  Hat seine Gesellenprüfung  im 3. Anlauf mit 2 Augen zudrücken und 50 Punkten geschafft, das ist  eine absolute Katastrophe.
> 
> Besonders wenn dir dann so einer was  von Autos erzählen will, entstehen immer ganz desaströse Theorien und  Diskussionen mit solchen Leuten. Er hat 0 Interesse an seinem Beruf aber  er darf sich halt Kfz-Mechatroniker schimpfen.


 Uh ja, solche kenn ich auch. Keine Ahnung, was sie da machen aber irgendwas muss man ja als Beruf machen. Die einfachsten Sachen falsch machen und dann behaubten das es schon so war oder wer anders das kaputt gemacht hat. Generell ist die Kfz Ausbildung auch nur relativ oderflächlich. Das Meiste muss man sich selber aneignen. Man bekommt nur die Grundsachen beigebracht, damit man sich erstmal zurecht findet. Selbst gute Azubis im 4. Lehrjahr kann ich mit mindestens 10 Fragen hintereinander löchern, wo die keine Antwort drauf wissen.
Würde man die Ausbildung aber richtig anziehen, wäre die Durchfallquote so hoch, dass uns die Schrauber in den Werkstätten ausgehen würden. Es wird einfach darauf vertraut, dass die Betriebe einen Junggesellen noch nicht mit so schweren Aufträgen am Anfang bombadieren.



watercooled schrieb:


> Haben andere in der Grundschule noch über die  Power Rangers geredet hab ich schon den Autos hinterher geguckt


Wie, du hast in der Grundschule noch nicht an Rasenmähern oder Autos rumgeschraubt? ... Haste ja was nachzuholen.


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Man muss ja heute auch nicht mehr so viel können wie vor 20 Jahren da ja weniger repariert als ausgetauscht wird.
Fehlersuche ist auch überflüssig dank OBD und Co.
Deshalb lege ich Wert darauf meine Ausbildung in Betrieben mit "alten Meistern" zu machen.
Also bei Leuten die es noch "richtig" gelernt haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Man muss ja heute auch nicht mehr so viel können wie vor 20 Jahren da ja weniger repariert als ausgetauscht wird.
> Fehlersuche ist auch überflüssig dank OBD und Co.
> Deshalb lege ich Wert darauf meine Ausbildung in Betrieben mit "alten Meistern" zu machen.
> Also bei Leuten die es noch "richtig" gelernt haben.


 Heute wird viel getauscht, weil man die Sachen in der Werkstatt nicht mehr reparieren kann.
Fehlersuche ist heuzutage dank OBD und Co ungfähr um den Faktor 20 schwerer geworden.  
Ich möchte jetzt keinen schlecht machen aber meine Erfahrung ist das die "alten" bei weitem weniger drauf haben als die "jungen". Viele alte Meister haben von absolut neuer Technik nur sehr wenig Ahnung, da sie sich nicht selber weiterbilden. Das mag woanders vielleicht anders sein aber die Betriebe, die ich kenne waren auf jeden Fall so.

achso noch ein kleiner Tipp: Die Aussage das im Kfz Bereich etwas generell so ist, ist generell immer falsch. Außerdem; Gibts nicht, gibts nicht. Nur weil es 250 Hersteller so nicht bauen, heißt es nicht das es einer nicht doch so macht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. Februar 2014)

Ich hab' mal 'ne Frage: Wieso kann ich mit dem Golf 3 Variant (1.8er Motor, 75PS) meiner Eltern relativ gut ohne Gas anfahren, während bei meinem Golf 4 (1.6er Motor, 100PS) ohne Gas so gut wie gar nichts geht. Beide Fahrzeuge sind Benziner.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht hatte der 1,8er bei 750 Upm (Standgas) mehr Drehmoment als der 1,6er?!
Mein 1,8er (Astra G; 92KW) fährt auch im 5. Gang noch ohne (selber) Gas zu geben, das liegt aber mehr in der Motorsteuerung......wenn du im Leerlauf an der Ampel stehst --> 750upm, wenn du eingekuppelt durch die Gegend rollst --> 800upm. Er gibt also selbständig ein bisschen gas.


----------



## rc127 (2. Februar 2014)

Fahr einen Ford Fiesta Sport Monster Edition  it


----------



## 1821984 (2. Februar 2014)

Eine KFZ-Ausbildung möchte ich heute nicht mehr machen. Der Technikfortschritt schreitet rapide an. Jetzt kommt bei unseren heimischen Herstellern diese ganzen Elektro/Hybrid-Wasserstoffantriebe hinzu. Der Beruf eines KFZ-Mechanikers/Mechantronikers wird bei weiten Unterschätz wenn man tatsächlich jemanden findet der sehr kompetent ist.

Fehlersuche im CAN-BUS? Da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf und ich habe großen Respekt vor Leuten die sowas mal eben aus dem Ärmel schütteln. Motor zerlegen und zusammen setzten kann jeder. Zur Not gibts dafür extra Handbücher aber eine Fehlersuche über OBD usw., ich denke da muss man wissen was man tut.
Gerade wenn man mal dran denkt das heutige Autos halt nicht mehr nur aus Motor und nem Radio bestehen. Alleine das Entertainmentsystem heutiger Oberklasseautos, man man man.


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2014)

rc127 schrieb:


> Fahr einen Ford Fiesta Sport Monster Edition  it


 
Wieviel Leistung hat der kleine?

@watercooled mach erstmal ein Praktikum. Danach kannst du erst sagen ob es dir Spaß macht. Weil selber schrauben scheinst du aktuell ja noch nicht zumachen.


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2014)

650 PS falls es Ken Blocks Kutsche ist?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> 650 PS falls es Ken Blocks Kutsche ist?


 
Also bei der Auspuffanlage wohl das mindeste, ansonsten wirds peinlich


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2014)

rc127 schrieb:


> Fahr einen Ford Fiesta Sport Monster Edition  it



Hat der hinten Trommelbremsen?



Riverna schrieb:


> Wieviel Leistung hat der kleine?



Müssten (serienmäßig) 120 PS sein


----------



## 1821984 (2. Februar 2014)

Da der Trommelbremsen hinten hat warscheinlich weit unter 100PS


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2014)

Am Freitag kamen endlich mein letztes Paket fürs motorsetup. Und das Alltagsauto hat auch mal wieder eine ordentliche Reinigung erhalten.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte der 1,8er bei 750 Upm (Standgas) mehr Drehmoment als der 1,6er?! Mein 1,8er (Astra G; 92KW) fährt auch im 5. Gang noch ohne (selber) Gas zu geben, das liegt aber mehr in der Motorsteuerung......wenn du im Leerlauf an der Ampel stehst --> 750upm, wenn du eingekuppelt durch die Gegend rollst --> 800upm. Er gibt also selbständig ein bisschen gas.



Danke, jetzt ergibt alles Sinn. Dafür geht meiner mit Gas ordentlich nach vorn.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Februar 2014)

1821984 schrieb:


> Da der Trommelbremsen hinten hat warscheinlich weit unter 100PS


 
Alle bis auf den ST haben hinten eine Trommel.

Also max ca. 134ps.


----------



## rc127 (2. Februar 2014)

650ps schön wärs 

Ne 120ps hat kein gewicht geht schon gut


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2014)

Dann ist die Auspuffanlage irendwie fail. Und 120PS gehen auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## rc127 (2. Februar 2014)

Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung i find reicht alle mal.


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann ist die Auspuffanlage irendwie fail. Und 120PS gehen auch nicht wirklich gut.



120 PS in so einem kleinen Auto stelle ich mir ausreichend vor. Die Optik lässt auf den ersten Blick bzw. aus 50m Entfernung allerdings deutlich mehr Leistung vermuten.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. Februar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, man kann auch ein 110PS 1,6t Leergewicht Fahrzeug recht sportlich bewegen. 
Bei unserem peugeot limitiert da eher das 5-gang-getriebe als der Motor.


----------



## rc127 (2. Februar 2014)

Man kann halt nicht alles haben  
Ich wollt ja auch was auffälliges (anderes) haben


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Och der sieht doch echt schick aus. 
Nur weil man auf guten klang steht muss man ja nicht unbedingt 300PS unter der Haube haben.

Je nach Fahrzeuggewicht können 120PS auch echt gut gehen, merke es selber jeden Tag


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann ist die Auspuffanlage irendwie fail. Und 120PS gehen auch nicht wirklich gut.


 
Sehe ich auch so 



watercooled schrieb:


> Nur weil man auf guten klang steht muss man ja nicht unbedingt 300PS unter der Haube haben.


 
Und eine vierflutige AGA hat immer einen guten Klang  ?
Ich finde eher, die klingen schlechter als die meisten doppelflutigen AGA (z.B. aufgrund der geringeren Abgasgeschwindigkeit)


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Muss nicht, kann aber sein. 
Mir ists relativ egal wie viele Rohre da dran sind solange es noch passabel aussieht.
Das Auto ist eh alles andere als Dezent, da darf das doch sein.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Februar 2014)

Morgen geht der kleine in die Werkstatt. Aus dem kleinen Auffahrunfall wurde dann mal schnell 1.700 €.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRgzr3gc7Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Februar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=nmCHOELKsAk

auch gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2014)

1821984 schrieb:


> Fehlersuche im CAN-BUS? Da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf und ich habe großen Respekt vor Leuten die sowas mal eben aus dem Ärmel schütteln. Motor zerlegen und zusammen setzten kann jeder. Zur Not gibts dafür extra Handbücher aber eine Fehlersuche über OBD usw., ich denke da muss man wissen was man tut.
> Gerade wenn man mal dran denkt das heutige Autos halt nicht mehr nur aus Motor und nem Radio bestehen. Alleine das Entertainmentsystem heutiger Oberklasseautos, man man man.


 CAN Bus Fehlersuche ist eigendlich locker weg. Solange man nen Schaltplan und nen ordendlichen Tester hat ist das halb so wild.
Das schwierigste heuzutage ist, dass man zu 80% Fehler sucht, die nur sporadisch auftreten. Grade im Bereich Motor laufen die Autos eigendlich immer Fehlerfrei, wenn ich die in der Werkstatt habe. Dann gehts dabei und man muss rausfinden warum der Motor vor 50km beim Beschleunigen geruckelt hat oder warum der DPF zu oft regeneriert. Sporadischer Leistungsabfall ist auch immer toll.
Fehler in Entertainment/Komfortsystemen sind zum Glück meist permanent vorhanden. Da kann man auch was rausmessen und zu einem Ergebnis kommen. Was nen "Hauch" schwieriger wird, wenn man z.B. nen Fahrzeug hat wo es reingeregnet hat und fast nix mehr geht. Da erstmal bei anzufangen und alles zu finden, ist nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Das Problem bei Airbag Systemen ist, dass man sie nicht auf Funktion prüfen kann.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lustig zu hören wie etwas, in unseren Augen, Alltägliches zu einem riesen Erlebnis für andere wird


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Februar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> den gibts auch mit 204.
> Wobei der nich schnell ist.


 
Ja eben, er hat ihn ja so gelobt.
Da ich erst den A6 mit 233 PS und nun den A4 mit 240 PS fahre, finde ich 204 PS für nen A6 jetzt nicht unbedingt raketenmäßig ...


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Muss nicht, kann aber sein.
> Mir ists relativ egal wie viele Rohre da dran sind solange es noch passabel aussieht.
> Das Auto ist eh alles andere als Dezent, da darf das doch sein.


 
Die Anzahl an Endrohren ist aber nicht ausschlaggebend für den Klang. Ich hab zu, Beispiel nur ein einziges etwas größeres. Viel besser kann ein 0815 4 Zylinder Sauger dann nicht klingen...  
Ich finde die doppel Moral hier im Thread nur irgendwie lustig... mal sind so Autos total peinlich, dann auf einmal wieder total ok. Hätte ich das Auto gepostet und es wäre ein Japaner wären die ganzen Hater wieder aus den Löchern gekommen 

Zum "gut gehen" ... 10 Sekunden auf 100km/h ist nun wirklich nicht gut gehend. Bei aller Liebe... schon erstaunlich was hier alles so gut geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2014)

4 Endrohre und Bremstrommeln ist schon eine komische Kombination, da hast du schon recht. Vorallem warum verbauen die eigendlich noch Bremstrommeln? Haben die noch so viel Restbestand der Weg muss? Is doch viel teurer als ne Scheibenbremse. 


Wenn es richtig angepackt wird, kann ein 4 Zyl. Sauger auch geil klingen. Ich sag nur MB 190 2.5 DTM und BMW M3 E30 DTM. Was ein Klang!


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Nein Nein so meinte ich das nicht. Mir ging das nur schon wieder zu sehr in diese "Wozu braucht ein schwaches Auto einen großen Auspuff" Ecke.
Einflutige Anlagen klingen mMn sogar am besten was aber vlt. daran liegt das ich kaum Mehrflutige kenne 
(MX5 und GTI mal ausgenommen aber die klingen ja eh beide nach altem Arsch). Ich finde wenn es zum Auto passt dannkönnen da 
meinetwegen auch 4 Rohre dran sein. Das das kein Garant für guten Klang ist sollte ja klar sein. 

4 Zylinder Klang... Joa, so bis auf die VTEC Motoren gefällt mir das nicht wirklich alles. Sowas kann schon giftig klingen und laut sein aber geht nix über so nen schönen Reihensechser oder nen Audi 5E...

Zum Thema "gut gehen". Ich gondele ja auch mit um die 125PS durch die Gegend und finde das in so einem kleinen leichten Auto (1090kG bei mir)
wirklich MEHR als ausreichend. Ob der von 0-100 jetzt 7 oder 9 Sekunden braucht -> Mir  (wüsste nichtmal was meiner braucht)
Wenn ich von 30 auf 120 aus dem Ort raus beschleunige und das möglichst schnell geht dann freue ich mich. 
Auch wenn mich die Klangkulisse an Teekessel erinnert 

EDIT: Laut Forum wohl knapp über die 8 Sekunden wenn man gut schaltet. Ist das gut? Was machen andere in der Klasse?


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2014)

Ich finde 4 Rohre bei dem Auto einfach peinlich, dass darf ja gerne jeder anders sehen. Zwei Rohre hätten es auch mehr als getan. Wie gesagt ist nur meine Meinung, die muss niemand teilen. 

8.9 Sekunden braucht deiner auf 100km/h... was im Forum geschrieben wird stimmt nicht immer. Gibt auch viele die behaupten ein NX schafft den Spurt in 7 Sekunden, höchstens im freien Fall. 
Es ist nicht langsam, aber gut gehen ist halt was anderes. Also ich empfinde meine ~ 8 Sekunden auf 100km/h bzw 34 Sek auf 200km/h nicht als "gut gehend". Er geht nicht schlecht, aber wirklich vom Hocker haut mich das nicht.


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Hee es ist mein erstes Auto


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch auch kein Problem, sehe das auch ansich nicht als Problem. Aber jeder zweite behauptet sein Auto würde soooo gut gehen. Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf dich sondern allgemein. Ich wäre mit 18 froh gewesen 120PS gehabt zu haben, aber vielleicht habe ich damals auch gesagt das meine 90PS Schleuder gut geht. Nimm es nicht persönlich hat nichts mit dir zu tun.


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Das er soooo gut geht hab ich auch nie gesagt.
Für einen Kleinwagen schiebt er gut an, und ist wie oben schon steht mehr als ausreichend.

Der nächste bekommt aber auf jeden Fall etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2014)

Lassen wir das einfach so stehen, wir haben wahrscheinlich einfach eine andere Auffassung von "geht ordentlich".


----------



## Zoon (2. Februar 2014)

Zu den Swift GTI Zeiten dachte ich auch 101PS gehen wie die Hölle, nun halt mein schnöder Alltagsdiesel 163 PS so ändert sich das.

Aber irgendwie vermisse ich den kleine Kübel doch irgendwie (sicherheitstechnisch wieder nicht), so ein reines Spassauto mit nur 900 kg 

Der Fiesta ist mit wahrlich kein Rennwagen aber mit der Motorisierung durchaus annehmbar ausgerüstet wenigstens nicht die Luftpumpe mit Basismotor 80?? Ps, hat ich mal Leihwiese Optik fürn Kleinwagen gut aber das wars auch, auch wenn gewisser user hier wieder sagt 120 PS und Frontantrieb absolut unfahrbar  wenns danach ginge müsste ich bei meinem jeden Tag die Vorderreifen wechseln


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Du bist auch schon andere Kaliber gefahren als ich.
Und ich bin noch keiner der es sich traut mein Auto mal richtig auszufahren, was auch gut ist da ich somit immernoch etwas Respekt habe.
Im Vergleich zu dem was meine Kumpels fahren wäre ich wohl auch der schnellste mit dem Ding aber lassen wir das.

Reden wir nächstes Jahr nochmal drüber - dann bin ich ganz bestimmt auch anderer Meinung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Reden wir nächstes Jahr nochmal drüber - dann bin ich ganz bestimmt auch anderer Meinung.


 Baust du nen Turbo drauf? Es geht doch nichts über mehr Ladedruck, außer noch mehr Ladedruck.


----------



## Joselman (2. Februar 2014)

Grade alte Bilder durchgeguckt und das Bild mit der Kette gefunden. Man war immer froh dass die Dinger gehalten haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2014)

Lag 50cm hoch Neuschnee oder war Kettenpflicht?


----------



## watercooled (2. Februar 2014)

Nein aber dann habe ich etwas Fahrpraxis und werde den schon öfters mal so fahren das ich mir denke 
"Etwas mehr könnte es schon sein"


----------



## Joselman (2. Februar 2014)

Bin eine Auffahrt runtergerutscht und hing im Tiefschnee fest. Da ging dann nix mehr ohne Ketten mit den 245er hinten. Selbst mit den Ketten bin ich beim hochfahren immer wieder stecken geblieben bis die Ketten sich auf den Boden durchgewühlt hatten. Das sind Geräusche die man nie mehr vergisst.


----------



## seventyseven (2. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nein aber dann habe ich etwas Fahrpraxis und werde den schon öfters mal so fahren das ich mir denke
> "Etwas mehr könnte es schon sein"



Ich hatte Anfangs ne 50PS Gurke bis ich dann den 2.0L Scirocco meines Kollegen kurzzeitig übernommen hatte. Der Umschwung auf 200Ps  Never forget 

Leider ging der Rocco nach einem Jahr wieder an ihn zurück. 

Und letzten Freitag kam ihm beim verlassen einer Tiefgarage irgend ein Vollidiot entgegen - Totalschaden.

Meinem Kollegen ist zum Glück nichts passiert.


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zu den Swift GTI Zeiten dachte ich auch 101PS gehen wie die Hölle, nun halt mein schnöder Alltagsdiesel 163 PS so ändert sich das.
> 
> Aber irgendwie vermisse ich den kleine Kübel doch irgendwie (sicherheitstechnisch wieder nicht), so ein reines Spassauto mit nur 900 kg


 
So einen Swift GTi stand bis vor ein paar Wochen noch bei uns in der Halle 



Joselman schrieb:


> Grade alte Bilder durchgeguckt und das Bild mit der Kette gefunden. Man war immer froh dass die Dinger gehalten haben.



Hättest du Allrad, wärst du auch ohne Schneeketten in 3.8 Sekunden auf 100km/h gewesen. 

Ich habe mich auch ganz langsam gesteigert... 75PS - 90PS - 115PS - 143PS - 162PS - 2xxPS. Das nächste Auto soll dann eine 3 am Anfang haben.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch noch meine 75 ersten Pferdchen... Die ich heute nach HAL und zurück mal wieder wachgetreten habe glaub ich... Auf jedem Fall hängt der Kleine jetzt wieder deutlich besser am Gas .


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2014)

Derzeit habe ich 160PS im Scirocco, realistisch würde die Hälfte langen um auf die Arbeit zu kommen. Trotzdem wird er Nachfolger dieses Jahr irgendwas zwischen 230PS (GTI mit PP) und 300PS (Golf R) haben


----------



## Zoon (3. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> So einen Swift GTi stand bis vor ein paar Wochen noch bei uns in der Halle


 
Echt? hab gedacht die sind mittlerweile alle weggerostet  Zudem noch einen guten Motor zu erwischen weil standfest waren die ja nicht gerade.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2014)

Derzeit hab ich 265 PS. Habe aber meist nur 250 PS davom aktiviert, weil die locker reichen um auf Arbeit zu fahren.


----------



## ich558 (3. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Derzeit hab ich 265 PS. Habe aber meist nur 250 PS davom aktiviert, weil die locker reichen um auf Arbeit zu fahren.



Wobei ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen kann das man 15PS mehr oder weniger auf dem Weg zur Arbeit merkt


----------



## McZonk (3. Februar 2014)

Vermutlich schon, da durch den Wechsel der Fahrmodi idR ja vielmehr als nur die eigentlich Leistung verändert wird. 
So gesehen können sich durch eine andere Gaspedalkennlinie, ein härteres Fahrwerk sowie eine direktere Lenkung die 15PS doch deutlich sportlicher/schneller anfühlen.


----------



## ich558 (3. Februar 2014)

Na gut dann ist das Fahrwerk eben straffe usw aber das bedeutet ja nicht gleich das man 15 PS mehr merkt wenn man das gleiche Setting mit "nur" 250PS fahren würde? 
Aber ok ich merkt ja auch an der Beschleunigung ob der Tank voll oder lehr ist hab aber auch nur 122 PS


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2014)

Man merkts deutlich. Nicht an der reinen Beschleunigung. Aber wie oben Beschrieben, verändert sich das Auto recht markant. Im Sportmodus wird z.B. das Gaspedal so "spitz" und hibbelig dass gemütliches Rollen im Berufsverkehr eigentlich kaum möglich ist. Der Auspuff wird lauter, Lenkung direkter. Leerlaufdrehzahl ist erhöht. Aber eigentlich würde für den Weg zur Arbeit auch ein Mofa reichen. Ist ja fast durchgehend Stop and Go.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Derzeit hab ich 265 PS. Habe aber meist nur 250 PS davom aktiviert, weil die locker reichen um auf Arbeit zu fahren.


 
Scholle mal ehrlich: Warum hast Du eigentlich überhaupt eine Karre mit 250 (265) PS. Du bist doch eigentlich eher der gemütliche Fahrer, oder?


----------



## getsomenuts (3. Februar 2014)

haben ist besser als brauchen!


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

hab mal ne Frage: Meine Frau hatte heute morgen einen Unfall und das Nummernschild vorne ist total verbeult. Wie läuft das ab mit dem Ersatz? Ich vermute das die Zulassungsstelle dafür zuständig ist.


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2014)

Einfach hingehen, altes abgeben bzw entwerten.
Neues stanzen lassen und bekleben lassen.
Was das kostet ->


----------



## JC88 (3. Februar 2014)

Bei meinem Auto ist vor kurzem hinten einer reingefahren bei ner Notbremsung. Das hintere Nummernschild wurde bei mir vom Händler der den Wagen repariert hat ausgetauscht. Da brauchte ich mich um nix kümmern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Scholle mal ehrlich: Warum hast Du eigentlich überhaupt eine Karre mit 250 (265) PS. Du bist doch eigentlich eher der gemütliche Fahrer, oder?


Ja so ein MB w124 200D würde deinem Fahrstil wesendlich mehr zusagen. Da kommt man nämlich erst garnich in Verlegenheit schneller als ein LKW zu fahren, weil es technisch nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Echt? hab gedacht die sind mittlerweile alle weggerostet  Zudem noch einen guten Motor zu erwischen weil standfest waren die ja nicht gerade.



Der stand noch sehr gut da. Hat auch erst knapp 100tkn gelaufen.


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Auto ist vor kurzem hinten einer reingefahren bei ner Notbremsung. Das hintere Nummernschild wurde bei mir vom Händler der den Wagen repariert hat ausgetauscht. Da brauchte ich mich um nix kümmern.


 
Hat mir meiner auch gerade gesagt.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Scholle mal ehrlich: Warum hast Du eigentlich überhaupt eine Karre mit 250 (265) PS. Du bist doch eigentlich eher der gemütliche Fahrer, oder?


 
Ich fahre gerne schnell. Dann, wenn ich es für angemessen halte. Im normalen Straßenverkehr habe ich mir im Laufe der Zeit eine sittliche Reife angeeignet. Ich muß nicht zwangsläufig immer erster sein und ich kann mich auch überholen lassen. Ich bereue den Kauf meines Autos keine Sekunde. Im Gegenteil. Reicht ja zu wissen, dass ich 98 % von dem, was mir im täglichen Straßenverkehr begegnet abledern könnte. Zwingen machen muss ichs aber nicht.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (3. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute, ich meld mich hier auch mal, toller Thread  
Also das ist meine aktuelle Karre, bin erst 18 Jahre alt, aber ich finde ihn trotzdem wunderbar: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Daten: Golf 4, 1.9TDI, 190PS und 4Motion  Reicht vollkommen aus und macht Spass (der Zug ist seit dem Chiptuning einfach geil  )


----------



## roadgecko (3. Februar 2014)

Da hast du aber einen Wolf im Schafspelz. Hat der Serie 130PS ?

Ich überlege auch mal was zu machen, aber dann wäre halt die Garantie weg


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2014)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Zu den Daten: Golf 4, 1.9TDI, 190PS und 4Motion  Reicht vollkommen aus und macht Spass (der Zug ist seit dem Chiptuning einfach geil  )


Du glaubst doch jetz nicht ernsthaft das du durch nen bisl Chippen auf 190Ps kommst, selbst wenns der 150ps Motor ist bekommst du durch nen Chip nie im leben 40PS mehr.


----------



## JC88 (3. Februar 2014)

Ist die frage obs nen "fertiger" einbau-Chip war oder ne Kennfeldoptimierung


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (3. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch jetz nicht ernsthaft das du durch nen bisl Chippen auf 190Ps kommst, selbst wenns der 150ps Motor ist bekommst du durch nen Chip nie im leben 40PS mehr.



Ist die 150ps Version. Und wenn ich mein ganzes Mathewissen anwende und 150+40 zusammenrechne, gibt das (wenn ich mich nicht irre  ) 190. Folglich die versprochenen 190PS. Mein Kumpel ist professioneller Tuner, der weiss schon was er tut.  Ausserdem meine ich mit Chippen das Anpassen der Leistungskurven im Steuergerät und ausserdem wurden die Zeitpunkte optimiert, so dass die Leistung resultiert. Drehmoment bin ich bei Schätzungsweise 360Nm. 

Soll noch ästhetisch ein bisschen gemacht werden (Felgen und nen kleinen Spoiler hinten)


----------



## Beam39 (3. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch jetz nicht ernsthaft das du durch nen bisl Chippen auf 190Ps kommst, selbst wenns der 150ps Motor ist bekommst du durch nen Chip nie im leben 40PS mehr.


 
Bei nem Diesel sind 40+ PS bei ner ordentlichen Kennfeldoptimierung doch nichts neues mensch


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2014)

Die 40PS können schon hinkommen, die Frage ist nur wie lange das Auto das mitmacht.
Gerade die Haldex oder?


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2014)

Was sagen eigentlich die Abgaswerte + und die Versicherung zu +40 PS......und vielleicht +100NM?!


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2014)

Dann zeig mal Leistungsdiagram, wenn ihr ne Optimierung am Kennfeld gemacht habt, dann solltet ihr ja auch mindestens ein Leistungsdiagram haben. Sorry aber bei so traum angaben glaub ich erst wenn ich nen Leistungsdiagram sehe. 
Auch wenn man bei nem TDI eher mal bisl mehr leistung rausholt durch optimierung als bei nem Otto Motor, so sind 40PS dann doch etwas unrealistisch meiner ansicht nach. 
´Bist natürlich keine rechenschaft schuldig, aber wenn du schon großzügig 190Ps schreibt, dann hinterfrag ich das auch.


----------



## roadgecko (3. Februar 2014)

Also ich würde auch auf eine Kurve bestehen wenn ich was machen lassen würde. Dann sollte das ja kein Problem sein


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2014)

Och der 170PS PD VAG Motor lässt sich sogar auf über 220PS Chippen.
Da hat mal jemand im Seat Leon Forum von berichtet. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das so etwas sehr lange hält.


----------



## JJup82 (3. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Abgaswerte + und die Versicherung zu +40 PS......und vielleicht +100NM?!


 
Abgaswerte sollten gleich bleiben, bei der AU wird eh nur der trübungswert gemessen. Wenn´s gut eingestellt ist gibts da keine probleme. 
Versicherung: Den meisten ist es egal, sollt aber erwehnt werden um wenn es doch zu einem schlimmen Unfall kommt keine probleme zu bekommen.

der hat serie schon 320 NM.

Meiner hatte damals 184PS und 404 NM.


----------



## Murdoch (3. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Versicherung: Den meisten ist es egal, sollt aber erwehnt werden um wenn es doch zu einem schlimmen Unfall kommt keine probleme zu bekommen.
> .


 
Ähh? Nein! 

Finde ich recht "interessant" solche Dinge zu verbreiten. 
Es ist den Versicherern eben nicht egal. Ließ deine Bedingungen.


----------



## JJup82 (3. Februar 2014)

Also bei jeder meiner Versicherungen die ich hatte und ein gechipptes fahrzeug gefahren habe wurde es notiert und das wars.
Ok ist schon paar Jahre her kann ja sein das es jetzt aktuel anders ist.
und ja ich habe oft meine fahrzeuge gewechselt und es gab bei mir jetzt keine probleme.
Kann ja sein das es woanders anders ist.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Abgaswerte + und die Versicherung zu +40 PS......und vielleicht +100NM?!


 
Das Drehmoment muss nicht zwingend so stark steigen. Richtige Tuner schaffen da eh nen gesunden Mix aus Leistung und Drehmoment und wenns dann doch zu arg wird setzen sie halt ein wenig die NM runter.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Versicherung: Den meisten ist es egal, sollt aber erwehnt werden um wenn es doch zu einem schlimmen Unfall kommt keine probleme zu bekommen.


 
Das sagt Dir vielleicht der Versicherungsmensch, dass es "egal" ist aber verlassen würde ich mich darauf nicht. Ich wette 9/10 Versicherungen drehen Dir daraus nen Strick.




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne schnell. Dann, wenn ich es für angemessen halte. Im normalen Straßenverkehr habe ich mir im Laufe der Zeit eine sittliche Reife angeeignet. Ich muß nicht zwangsläufig immer erster sein und ich kann mich auch überholen lassen. Ich bereue den Kauf meines Autos keine Sekunde. Im Gegenteil. Reicht ja zu wissen, dass ich 98 % von dem, was mir im täglichen Straßenverkehr begegnet abledern könnte. Zwingen machen muss ichs aber nicht.


 
(+1)  Das hat mich nur mal interessiert.


----------



## JJup82 (3. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das sagt Dir vielleicht der Versicherungsmensch, dass es "egal" ist aber verlassen würde ich mich darauf nicht. Ich wette 9/10 Versicherungen drehen Dir daraus nen Strick.


 
Ich war bei den Versicherungen, 3 verschiedene an der zahl immer vor Ort und es wurde notiert und zu den Akten gelegt, und es gab keine probleme.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Ich war bei den Versicherungen, 3 verschiedene an der zahl immer vor Ort und es wurde notiert und zu den Akten gelegt, und es gab keine probleme.



Hast Du denn einen Unfall verursacht? Falls nein, weißt Du ja nicht ob sich die Versicherung querstellen würde.


----------



## JJup82 (3. Februar 2014)

Nein!
Hätte ich mal machen sollen, dann wäre ich schlauer.
Was macht das für einen unterschied ob ich einem mit 150 oder 184 ps rein fahre.
Und die versicherungen stellen sich immer quer, und wenn die es doch abgesegnet hat wass will die dann später noch machen. 

Ich sage ja nicht das das überall so ist, es war jetzt bei mir so.
Und auch bei meinen vielen Motor umbauten, z.B. von 1.8 90 Ps auf VR6 im Golf 2 hats nie probleme gegeben und es ist´s nicht teurer geworden oder sowas.

Wie gesagt sind jetzt meine erfahrungen.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Nein!
> Und die versicherungen stellen sich immer quer, und wenn die es doch abgesegnet hat wass will die dann später noch machen.


 
Dann lass Dir das "absegnen" aber auf jeden Fall schriftlich geben. Ich kenne auch einen Fall in dem der Versicherungsfritze meinte "alles kein Problem" und im Schadensfall wollte keiner mehr was davon wissen.


----------



## JJup82 (3. Februar 2014)

Ja ich hatte das ja schriftlich!
ich hatte ja auch nie einen unfall und die Leute im Saarland sind ganz net, vieleicht deswegen

Ich will nicht wissen wieviele rumfahren ohne tüv und ohne Versicherungsschutz weils sie nicht gemeldet haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch jetz nicht ernsthaft das du durch nen bisl Chippen auf 190Ps kommst, selbst wenns der 150ps Motor ist bekommst du durch nen Chip nie im leben 40PS mehr.


 Auf nem Serienturbo kann man sogar noch mehr rausholen, hällt dann nur nicht so lange. So lange der noch keinen Partikelfilter hat, kann man beim Diesel gut was rausholen. Das sieht man dann auch an der Rauchfahne. Die Rauchgasmessung für TÜV ist eh Beschiss und besteht quasi jedes Auto, wenn man es richtig angeht.


----------



## dekay55 (3. Februar 2014)

Das mir schon klar das man viel rausholen kann, aber standfest ist halt was anderes. 

Und was eintragen angeht, wie war das mit den 20% Mehrleistung  mit 40PS mehr ist er über die 20% Grenze drüber, wenns nicht eingetragen ist faehrt er so oder so ohne versicherungsschutz und Tüv durch die gegend.  Aber ich glaub die 40% so oder so nicht, da passt naemlich was nicht, ne Kennfeldoptimierung das macht man aufm Prüfstand also sollte man recht genau wissen wieviel PS und wieviel Drehmoment man hat, und nicht schaetzen Pi mal Daumen. Zumindest wenn man es Profesionell macht und wirklich viel Leistung rausholen will, und dann hat man auch nen Diagram zur Hand. Is ja nich so als würde ich mich damit kein stück auskennen und auch nicht so als haette ich mich damit nie befasst. Falls jemanden die Conny Chips was sagen, von dem Herren hab ich nen bisl Wissen mir angereichert. 

BTW die meisten Versicherungen sagen da meist nix, weil man mit nem Chip allein selten auf die 20% mehrleistung kommt.

Edit : Ich seh grad das er aus der Schweiz kommt, dann waeren 40PS mehr sowieso hoechst Illegal, den mehr als 20% Mehrleistung darf ich der Schweiz kein Tuner machen, sondern darf nur der Fahrzeughersteller, ne Leistungsteigerung über 20% in der Schweiz eingetragen zu bekommen ist verdammt verdammt schwer, ich kenn jemand bei uns im Forum der hats gemacht aber viel viel geld blechen müssen, die auflagen sind dermassend Brutal dort, und er hats auch nur eingetragen bekommen mit tricks, da es aber so nie nen TDI Golf4 mit 190PS gab, wird man den auch nie eingetragen bekommen in der Schweiz. Und auch die geschichte mit dem Versicherungsschutz ist dort drüben Strenger. Also eigentlich wenns Legal ist, war er aufm Prüfstand hat aber niemals mehr als 20%, wenns net legal ist, faehrt er halt schwarz so rum, oder an der Story stimmt vorne und hinten was nicht


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2014)

Bei den Versicherungen ist Tuning einfach nicht vorgesehen.
Sprich wenn man Auto xy mit Motor z hat ist man in der entsprechenden Schadensklasse, egal welche Leistung das Auto gerade wirklich bringt.


----------



## JJup82 (3. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Versicherungen ist Tuning einfach nicht vorgesehen.
> Sprich wenn man Auto xy mit Motor z hat ist man in der entsprechenden Schadensklasse, egal welche Leistung das Auto gerade wirklich bringt.



Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, die Schlüsselnummer gibt an wieviel ein Auto kostet und da diese immer gleich bleibt auch beim Motorumbau wird es nicht teurer.
Die Motordaten werden geändert rest bleibt gleich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte meinen eigentlich auch noch kennfeldoptimieren lassen. Da aber sowieso nächstes Jahr ein neues Auto ansteht, hab ich's doch bleiben lassen.
Wären dann (mit DPF):
143PS -> 180-190PS
300NM -> 400NM

Beim 116d würde sich das Kennfeldoptimieren richtig lohnen. Ohne DPF sind 200PS und 400NM gut möglich (Serie 116PS 260NM).


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich wollte meinen eigentlich auch noch kennfeldoptimieren lassen. Da aber sowieso nächstes Jahr ein neues Auto ansteht, hab ich's doch bleiben lassen.
> Wären dann (mit DPF):
> 143PS -> 180-190PS
> 300NM -> 400NM


 Puh mit DPF fährt man dann aber nen verdammt hohen Abgasgegendruck. Das mag der Turbo nicht so. Außerdem kann das zu derbe Ölverdünnung führen, wenn der ständig regenerieren muss, weil der von dem vielen gequalme ständig dicht ist. Und von 300NM auf 400NM, da muss die Kupplung aber einiges mitmachen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2014)

Das geht ohne Probleme. Ich kenne aus dem Forum genug 1er Fahrer, die mit der Leistung unterwegs sind.
Der Spitzenreiter hat mittlerweile knapp 200k km mit Tuning runter.
Die Kupplung ist freigegeben bis ca. 450NM.
Und Rußen tut ein professionell gechipter nur unwesentlich mehr wie mit Serienleistung 
Den 116d (116PS) kann man auch ohne Probleme auf 180PS optimieren. 
(16d,18d,20d und 23d nutzen den gleichen Block, 16d und 18d sind nahezu baugleich. Dem 16d feht eine Ausgleichswelle)

Hier sieht man nochmal wie wenig die Diesel rußen:http://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=eZXgdifntH4


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

200k mit Chiptuining dann ruft der die Leistung aber nur sehr sehr selten ab. Dann brauche ich wiederum den Motor erst garnicht zu tunen, wenn ich eh nur mit Serienleistung rumfahre.

Chiptuning geht eigendlich nur auf Kurbeltrieb und Turbolader alles andere wie Ventiltrieb, alle Anbauteile und das Einspritzsystem werden ja nicht mehr belastet.

Der auf dem Video hat doch nen DPF... Ich seh da keinen Ruß.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2014)

Gerade zusätzliches Drehmoment nutzt man fast immer. Wenn es dann reicht nicht regelmäßig in den Begrenzer zu beschleunigen um 200tkm zu erreichen finde ich so ein Setting durchaus erstrebenswert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade zusätzliches Drehmoment nutzt man fast immer.


 Wenn man das Gaspedal nicht bis unten durchdrückt: nein. Quasi alle elektronischen Gaspedale werden zur Ermittlung der Drehmomentanforderung verwendet. Ich kenne keinen Hersteller der EGas zur Ermittlung der  Leistungsanforderung nimmt. Wär auch nen bischen schwer umzusetzten.


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2014)

Kannst du das mal genauer erklären?
Ist das eine Art intelligente Drehmoment Kontrolle oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

Wenn du das Gaspedal 1% durchdrückst, dann bekommst du 1% des bei dieser Drehzahl verfügbaren Drehmomentes. Trittst du das Gaspedal 100% bekommst du das volle Drehmoment, was grade zur Verfügung steht. Wenn man das Gaspedal schell runtertritt, wird eventuell erst mehr Drehmoment abgegeben und dann nach einer kurzen Beschleunigung wieder ruduziert, um "gutes Ansprechverhalten" zu simulieren.

Ganz limiar ist die Gaspedalkennlinie nicht, da sonst langsames fahren sehr sehr ruckelig wär.


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch auf eine Kurve bestehen wenn ich was machen lassen würde.


 
Es geht gar nicht ohne. Erstens wird eine Eingangsmessung gemacht wo ermittelt wird bei welcher Leistung man startet, danach gibt es mindestens 3 bis 4 Läufe und einen Finallauf. Ein Seriöser Tuner übergibt dir MINDESTENS die Eingangsmessung, einen Mittelwert und den Finallauf als Ausdruck mit nach Hause. Wer etwas anderes behauptet labbert Mist oder war bei einem Hinterhof Tuner, wobei man dann die Angaben wieder bezweifeln darf. Meine Leistungsteigerung kann ich jederzeit mit einem Diagramm belegen, dass sollte jeder können.


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht wurde es auch ohne Prüfstand gemacht. Mit Laptop auf dem Beifahrersitz und so.

@FadBag: Seit wann ist das so?


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2014)

Dann ist es Murks und keine gescheite Abstimmung. Einem guten Freund von mir ist bei so einer Aktion der Motor von seiner S15 flöten gegangen.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 200k mit Chiptuining dann ruft der die  Leistung aber nur sehr sehr selten ab. Dann brauche ich wiederum den  Motor erst garnicht zu tunen, wenn ich eh nur mit Serienleistung  rumfahre.
> 
> Chiptuning geht eigendlich nur auf Kurbeltrieb und  Turbolader alles andere wie Ventiltrieb, alle Anbauteile und das  Einspritzsystem werden ja nicht mehr belastet.
> 
> Der auf dem Video hat doch nen DPF... Ich seh da keinen Ruß.


 
Wenn  man nich wie der letzt Vollidiot fährt kann sowas auch deutlich über  200tkm halten. Hab erst vor kurzem von dem Bekannten und seinem 530d  gesprochen der bei weit über 200tkm is.. 250k und ein paar Zerquetschte. Alles möglich und keine Hexerei..


----------



## 1821984 (3. Februar 2014)

Die meisten stimmen ihre Autos ja auch bis zur Kotzgrenze ab. Dann haben sehr viele keine richtigen Sensoren für Abgastemp usw. sondern es wird da auch viel vom Steuergerät simuliert und nur wenn man Glück hat geht vor dem Tod eine MKL an

Dann fahr ich lieber mit einer etwas seichteren Abstimmung und hab da länger was von. Wer rapide mehr Leistung haben will muss sich halt ein neues Auto kaufen oder aber eben einen richtigen Umbau machen. 
Man muss beim Chiptuning auch immer damit rechnen das irgendwelche Teile dann halt schneller verschleißen. Das ne Kupplung die aufn mal 100Nm mehr macht dann ggf. nach wenigen tausend km in ne Grütze ist muss sich nicht wundern.
Wenn alles genauso weiter läuft wie bisher darf man sich freuen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 200k mit Chiptuining dann ruft der die Leistung aber nur sehr sehr selten ab. Dann brauche ich wiederum den Motor erst garnicht zu tunen, wenn ich eh nur mit Serienleistung rumfahre.
> 
> Chiptuning geht eigendlich nur auf Kurbeltrieb und Turbolader alles andere wie Ventiltrieb, alle Anbauteile und das Einspritzsystem werden ja nicht mehr belastet.


 
Der Motor kann sehr viel verkraften (da eben auch viele Bauteile aus dem 23d Motor verbaut sind), da geht nix kaputt und er ruft ganz sicher des Öfteren die Leistung ab 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der auf dem Video hat doch nen DPF... Ich seh da keinen Ruß.


 
Der hat keinen. Da sieht man mal, wie wenig die rußen 
Noch ein Video mit einem stark gechipten ohne DPF: BMW Serie 1 120d - NO FAP - NO DPF - Stage 2 - YouTube |  BMW Serie 1 120d - NO FAP - NO DPF - Stage 2 - Sound - YouTube
Edit:
Wenn der DPF raus ist, ist sowas auch haltbar:120d E87 RP Corse 220cv - 480 Nm - No DPF - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn  man nich wie der letzt Vollidiot fährt...


 
Und genau da liegt doch das Problem, TheBadFrag hat doch des öfteren von seinem Fahrstil gesprochen. Kein Wunder das keine Karre da hält.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde es auch ohne Prüfstand gemacht. Mit Laptop auf dem Beifahrersitz und so.
> 
> @FadBag: Seit wann ist das so?


 Seit es EGas gibt. 20 Jahre mindestens.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Motor kann sehr viel verkraften (da  eben auch viele Bauteile aus dem 23d Motor verbaut sind), da geht nix  kaputt und er ruft ganz sicher des Öfteren die Leistung ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das so stimmt, ist das wirklich wenig.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (3. Februar 2014)

Also, da meine Angabe mit den 190PS so einen grossen Wirbel ausgelöst hat:

1. Ich lebe in der Schweiz, sprich Reglemente sind anders und ich habe es abgeklärt = geht und ist alles in Ordnung.
2. Leistungskurve muss ich den Kollegen fragen, weiss nicht wann ich das nächste Mal auf den Leistungsprüfstand kann, kostet schliesslich auch was.
3. Eine Leistung von 190PS ist im BESTEN FALL da. Will nicht heissen, dass das gute Stück immer so röhrt. 
4. Ich fahre nicht wie ein Vollidiot und das Tuning sollte keine grösseren Auswirkungen auf die Lebensdauer des Fahrzeuges haben

So far, 
Hyp3


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2014)

Warum denn auf den Prüfstand? Du wirst doch noch die Diagramme vom abstimmen haben?


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2014)

Es klingt in der Tat schon ein wenig komisch, wobei mal ehrlich. Wer sich eine Geschichte ausdenkt wird sich bestimmt was interessanteres als einen 0815 Golf mit Traktor Motor aussuchen oder? Von daher kann/wird die Geschichte vielleicht stimmen. Oder aber er lebt in einer Traumwelt, wie viele andere auch die denken das ihr Tuning ohne gescheites Mapping zig PS bringt.


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2014)

Die 96kw 1.9 PD TDI liesen sich mit jedem 0815 fertig Chip ja schon auf 170PC bringen. Von daher sind 190 PS mit richtiger Abstimmung absolut im Rahmen des möglichen. Mit geändertem Turbolader und Einspritzdüsen auch 200+ PS.

Was den Motor selbst angeht: Die 1.9 PD TDI sind absolut unverwüstlich. Mit der beste Motor den VW je gebaut hat.


----------



## JC88 (4. Februar 2014)

Hier stand quatsch...


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2014)

Mir war damals der PD TDI meines Golf 4 sehr lieb. 1,9 und 101 oder 105 PS weiß net mehr. Geiler Motor. Leider hatte meine Kupplung 2 mal einen weg.

Hast auf der Autobahn im 5. Gang beschleunigt im richtigen Drehzahlbereich ging die Drehzahl hoch aber schneller wurdeste nicht.


----------



## Zoon (4. Februar 2014)

In Ländern wo TÜV und Abgasnorm egal sind sieht man was mit dem PD TDI geht  - so rund 300 PS sind da normal, allerdings ne Rußfahne wie ein Schiffsdiesel. 


Meine geht bald auch zu EDS zur Richtigen Optimierung, dann solltens rund 200 PS sein. Theoretisch würden auch mehr gehen aber nur ohne DPF - hier quasi nicht zulassungsfähig. Letztendlich gehts mir darum wie Scholle schön formulierte "gut zu Wissen das man Leistung hat, auch wenn mann sie gerade nicht brauch"


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2014)

Also ich sehe da ein Hauptproblem, was nämlich bei uns im BMW Lager nen großes Problem darstellt. 
In der Schweiz ist es definitiv so, das eine Mehrleistung von über 20% NICHT Zulässig ist, so eine Mehrleistung darf nur der Hersteller machen. Von daher auf legalen Wege einen Golf 4 mittels Chiptuning über 20% mehrleistung zu verpassen ist nicht möglich, auser die Leistungssteigerung stammt von der VAG oder man bekommt eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung von der VAG. 
Wieso eigentlich Kollegen Fragen wegen der Leistungskurve, wenn man neu Mappen lässt bekommt man die ganzen Unterlagen mit, wie sonst will man auch das ummelden, man geht ja nich aufs Strassenverkehrsamt und sagt, mein Auto hat jetz 40PS mehr, die wollen beweise sehen, vorallem in der Schweiz wollen die viel viel unterlagen sehen. Auch was Abgasgeschichte angeht sind die in der Schweiz viel viel strenger, mal eben nen ESD unters Auto bauen wie bei uns mit ner ABE ist dort nicht  Änderung am Abgassystem egal in welcher Form muss genehmigt werden ( dazu zählt auch das Chippen weil die Werte sich ändern ) 
In der Schweiz nen Auto zu tunen ist der Horror, allein die Verordnung über die Technischen Anforderungen eines Kraftfahrzeugs umfasst in der Schweiz 300 seiten ! Dazu kommen ja noch z.b die Richtlinien zum abändern und umbauen von Fahrzeugen, oder Motorwagen wie es in der Schweiz genannt wird. 

Da könnt ich romane schreiben warum mir die geschichte mit dem 190Ps Golf nicht koscher vorkommt. Wie schon gesagt in unserer Community sind genug Schweizer Kollegen die sich mit sowas rumschlagen müssen daher weis ich den krempel auch als Deutscher


----------



## guss (4. Februar 2014)

Ja die Schweizer sind korrekt. Als ich meinen 3er Touring als Umzugsgut aus D mitgenommen habe, haben die bei der MFK (Motorfahrzeugkontrolle oder CH TüV) sogar die Achsabstände mit einem Massband nachgemessen. Ich durfte das Massband sogar selbst in der Mitte vom Reifen anhalten  Und mein Auto ist eine biedere Familienschleuder ohne irgendwelches Tuning.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was den Motor selbst angeht: Die 1.9 PD TDI sind absolut unverwüstlich. Mit der beste Motor den VW je gebaut hat.


 
Unverwüstlich is gar kein Ausdruck für den Motor  Nem Kumpel sein Vater fährt den Motor seit 10 Jahren in nem A4 als Pendelfahrzeug und fährt den auch dementsprechend. Der wird kalt getreten nicht warmgefahren mit dem Service nimmts man auch nicht so genau aber die Kiste rennt seit 10 Jahren noch sauber und ohne Mucken.. Da wurde noch nie nen Turbo, ne Pumpe oder sonstwas getauscht, einfach genial


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2014)

Unverwüstlich mag ja stimmen aber einer der besten ist er sicher nicht.
Der ist laut, vibriert stark, braucht verhältnismäßig viel und zieht laut Aussage meines Vaters damals total ungleichmäßig.


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

Meine Winterhure ein Seat Toledo 1.9 TDI mit 110 PS mit Box etwa 135 PS hat jetzt 445000km. springt bei minusgraden bei der ersten umdrehung an, läuft super. Und mit der Box geht das ding richtig gut.

Was braucht viel zu viel???? Einen TDI muss man auch wie einen TDI fahren, habe meine immer unter Verksangaben gefahren.
Sogar meinen 4er GTI TDI 150PS mit 184 PS konnte ich ohne porbleme unter 5 Liter fahren.

Hier noch der beweis was da so beim verbrauch geht  
Seat Toledo 1.9 TDI AFN 110 PS Verbrauch 3,4 liter 424 Tkm - YouTube


----------



## getsomenuts (4. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann ist es Murks und keine gescheite Abstimmung. Einem guten Freund von mir ist bei so einer Aktion der Motor von seiner S15 flöten gegangen.


 
So ein Blödsinn! Mein Auto lasse ich viel lieber auf der Straße abstimmen da dort auch realistische Bedingungen herrschen im Gegensatz zum Prüfstand (zugegebener Maßen etwas aufwändigere Abstimmung als so ein Serienmotor). Wenn jemand den Motor aufraucht beim Abstimmen liegts entweder am schlecht gebauten Motor oder der Abstimmer sollte den Job wechseln! 
Was bringt mir ein Wisch mit einer Leistungskurve drauf wenn mir der auf der Straße abgestimmte davon fährt


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2014)

Die Endabstimmung macht man auf der Strasse, aber was bringt dir das wenn du ne Abstimmung machst, aber die bedinungen sich dauernd ändern. Daher erstmal aufm Prüfstand wo immer die gleichen Bedinungen herschen, sei es jetz die Luft Temp, die Feuchtigkeit, der Rollwiederstand beim Strassenbelag und und und. 
Kurz gesagt, den Feinschliff machst du auf der Strasse bei der Probefahrt.  Vorallem so nen Alpha N System tust bestimmt nicht erstmal auf der Strasse abstimmen, gut ist jetz vieleicht nicht das was man auf der Strasse fährt aber auch auf ner Rennstrecke wird die Karre erstmal aufm Prüfstand abgestimmt und der Feinschliff kommt dann bei der Probefahrt.


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Hier noch der beweis was da so beim verbrauch geht
> Seat Toledo 1.9 TDI AFN 110 PS Verbrauch 3,4 liter 424 Tkm - YouTube


 
Gehts da bergab? Aber auch wenn nicht ist das Video nur ne Momentaufnahme. Ich kann Dir beim "cruisen" mit einem 250PS Benziner für 10 Sekunden auch eine 3,X aufs Display zaubern.


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gehts da bergab? Aber auch wenn nicht ist das Video nur ne Momentaufnahme. Ich kann Dir beim "cruisen" mit einem 250PS Benziner für 10 Sekunden auch eine 3,X aufs Display zaubern.


 
Es geht nicht bergab, da habe ich das Auto abgeholt es war auf einer strecke von über 100 km der durchschnittsverbrauch, es ging über landstrasse, über Land mit Hirn einschalten ist bei jedem TDI möglich. Kann man natürlich nicht wissen wenn man keinen hat.

Im durchschnitt habe ich 4,8 Liter.


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich nicht wissen wenn man keinen hat.


 
Dann fahre ich irgendwie falsch. Mit den vergleichbaren Karren hier aus der Firma (Golf VII 2.0 TDI, 150 PS) komme ich bei ~100km auf der Landstraße nicht unter 6l wenn man auch mal überholt.  Lediglich wenn ich den mit 90 mal rollen lasse steht da ne 3,X auf dem Display.


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

Die alten TDI konnte man halt sparsamer fahren wie die neuen, ausser jetzt die Blumotion.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie du fährst, ich hab immer mit meinen dieseln die ich hatte unter 5 Liter geschafft wenn ich es wollte.

Die neuen Autos mit dem Partikelfilter gedöns, Euro6 und dann noch mehr gewicht, ist ja klar das die nicht wirklich weniger verbrauchen.
Der Wirkungsgrad ist nun mal in den letzten jahren nicht wirklich besser geworden, da die ersten TDI einen schon recht guten hatten.
AFN aus ´96 hatte schon über 40% wirkungsgrad.

Hier kannst ja mal rein gucken. 
Übersicht: Volkswagen - Golf - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Unverwüstlich mag ja stimmen aber einer der besten ist er sicher nicht.
> Der ist laut, vibriert stark, braucht verhältnismäßig viel und zieht laut Aussage meines Vaters damals total ungleichmäßig.


 
Gerade deswegen macht die Kiste irgendwo auch richtig bock. Richtiger Diesel halt. Und was heißt "zieht ungleichmäßig"? Der fährt sich halt wien klassischer Turbomotor, unten nix und irgendwann kommt der Turbo. Viel verbrauchen tut der bestimmt nicht, sein Vater fährt den mit 5l.. Das ist nicht viel.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Unverwüstlich mag ja stimmen aber einer der besten ist er sicher nicht.
> Der ist laut, vibriert stark, braucht verhältnismäßig viel und zieht  laut Aussage meines Vaters damals total ungleichmäßig.


 Du bist nur nichts gutes gewöhnt, das ist alles.  
Wenn ich den motor nicht mehr hören will, dann fahre ich ein e-auto und  wenn ich V8-sound haben will ein e-auto mit sound-generator.  
Irgendwelche 6-zylinder oder komische auspuffanlagen geben mir schon lange nix mehr...


Beam39 schrieb:


> Unverwüstlich is gar kein Ausdruck für den Motor   Nem Kumpel sein Vater fährt den Motor seit 10 Jahren in nem A4 als  Pendelfahrzeug und fährt den auch dementsprechend. Der wird kalt  getreten nicht warmgefahren mit dem Service nimmts man auch nicht so  genau aber die Kiste rennt seit 10 Jahren noch sauber und ohne Mucken..  Da wurde noch nie nen Turbo, ne Pumpe oder sonstwas getauscht, einfach  genial


 Dann hat der aber auch noch keine 250000 km runter. Mein turbo kam bei  230000 und der meister in der werkstatt meinte, das die normalerweise um  die 180000 kommen. (passat 130 ps Pumpe-Düse)


JJup82 schrieb:


> Meine Winterhure ein Seat Toledo 1.9 TDI mit 110 PS mit Box etwa 135 PS hat jetzt 445000km. springt bei minusgraden bei der ersten umdrehung an, läuft super.


Jaaaa...der bekommt langsam kilometer drauf. Nach den ps ist das aber noch ein ur-tdi mit verteilerpumpe.
Ich bin erst bei 277000km (2. turbo) und ich befürchte der muß noch lange halten da es einfach keinen vernünftigen ersatz gibt.


> Und mit der Box geht das ding richtig gut.


 Ich denke gerade über OBD-tuning nach. Ich benötige nur eine kleine anpassung auf 140 ps+ 350Nm drehmoment (was die 2.0 eigentlich haben sollten) und etwas verbrauchsoptimierung. (derzeit ca. 6,5 l/100km, wenn ich mit 130 über die autobahn tuckel werden es auch mal 5 l/100km)


keinnick schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich irgendwie falsch. Mit den  vergleichbaren Karren hier aus der Firma (Golf VII 2.0 TDI, 150 PS)  komme ich bei ~100km auf der Landstraße nicht unter 6l wenn man auch mal  überholt.  Lediglich wenn ich den mit 90 mal rollen lasse steht da ne 3,X auf dem Display.


 Da steckt ja auch so ein common-rail säufer drin. Mit dem werkssetup wird der auch nie sparsam werden.


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2014)

Wie kommst du jetzt denn von nem Diesel auf Sound? 
Ich sagte nur er ist laut und das trifft nunmal zu.


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

Ja ist der AFN mit Verteilerpumpe, war damals der erste Diesel mit einem wirkungsgrad über 40%.

Hab grad mal gegoogeld was die Aktuellen Motoren so haben, die liegen so bei 45- 48%.
Kein großer vortschritt in den letzten 18 Jahren. Da wunderts mich nicht das die Aktuellen Autos nicht wirklich weniger verbrauchen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt denn von nem Diesel auf Sound?


Hmpf... Du hast auch nur das "sound" von "sound-anlage" gelesen dabei aber den sinn der restlichen worte nicht erkannt.
Dazu ist smiley-deutung auch nicht so deins. (ok, versuche mir ein "*ironie*" anzugewöhnen...)


> Ich sagte nur er ist laut und das trifft nunmal zu.


 Und ich sagte nur das ich mir ein e-auto kaufen würde, wenn ich nichts hören will. 
Aktuelle benziner sind nunmal so leise das man fast nix mehr davon vernimmt und das ist nicht meins. (wie gesagt, diverse auspuff-anlagen geben mir nichts)


JJup82 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal gegoogeld was die Aktuellen Motoren so haben, die liegen so bei 45- 48%.
> Kein großer vortschritt in den letzten 18 Jahren. Da wunderts mich nicht  das die Aktuellen Autos nicht wirklich weniger verbrauchen.


 Die verbrauchen nicht nur nicht weniger sondern bedeutend mehr.
Als vergleich habe ich zwar nur transporter, aber der vom kollege  verbraucht 8-9l/100 km (PD, T5...T6... wo sind wir grad?), ein leihauto der  werkstatt mit langem radstand, allrad und 130ps PD-maschiene hat mit  binärer fahrweise 10l/100km benötigt und mein derzeitiger bus (selbe  modell wie kollege) mit 2.0 TDI 140ps (CR) verbraucht  10-12l/100km.
Dazu kommt noch, das mein bus auf seinen bisher ca. 25000km vermutlich schon 10-20ps verloren hat. In der stadt merkt man das zwar nicht, auf der autobahn aber schon.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2014)

Der is bei 220 oder 215tkm eins von beiden, ist aber der mit 110ps.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Februar 2014)

Wie viele PS sollte eurer Meinung nach das erste Auto für einen Fahranfänger haben?


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wie viele PS sollte eurer Meinung nach das erste Auto für einen Fahranfänger haben?


 
Kommt auf den Anwendungsgebiete  an ? Man kann auch als Fahranfänger schon >500 PS fahren nur ob man das Zahlen kann


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

Kommt immer auf den Fahrer an. Meins war damlas im Jahr 2000 ein 2er GTI mit 107 PS.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Februar 2014)

Egal, du kannst dich mit 400PS genauso gegen die Wand fahren wie mit 50.

Ich komme mit beiden Autos der Familie (110PS und 85PS) gut klar, habe seit Febr. 2013 den Lappen (BF17), seit Nov. volljährig.
Mein erstes Auto wird aber <170 PS haben.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Februar 2014)

Und aufs Gewicht  Ich habe mit 115 angefangen.


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2014)

Ja das Gewicht ist auch wichtig ich bin mit meinen 70 zufrieden ist ok  dafür hab ich aber ein neues auto


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Februar 2014)

Okay, danke für die Rückmeldung. Meine Eltern meinen nur, sollten so höchstens 90 sein eher Richtung 75-80 PS. Dauert bei mir noch ein bisschen, aber man kann sich ja nicht früh genug informieren


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Rückmeldung. Meine Eltern meinen nur, sollten so höchstens 90 sein eher Richtung 75-80 PS. Dauert bei mir noch ein bisschen, aber man kann sich ja nicht früh genug informieren


 
Lieber ein Auto im guten Zustand und weniger PS als Anfänger. Also mit 70 PS in nem Kleinwagen ist man ordentlich motorisiert geht bee auch besser


----------



## roadgecko (4. Februar 2014)

Ich bin öfter mal einen 75PS sauger gefahren, das ist rein subjektiv aufjedenfall ganz anders wie zb. ein 75PS TurboDiesel den ich momentan als leihwagen habe.

Da würde ich den Turbo 5mal vorziehen.


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich bin öfter mal einen 75PS sauger gefahren, das ist rein subjektiv aufjedenfall ganz anders wie zb. ein 75PS TurboDiesel den ich momentan als leihwagen habe.
> 
> Da würde ich den Turbo 5mal vorziehen.


 
Ist ja auch ein Turbo aber für was brauch ich einem Diesel  zumindestens wenn man keine weiten Strecken fährt oder schwere Lasten ziehen muss


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich bin öfter mal einen 75PS sauger gefahren, das ist rein subjektiv aufjedenfall ganz anders wie zb. ein 75PS TurboDiesel den ich momentan als leihwagen habe.
> 
> Da würde ich den Turbo 5mal vorziehen.


 

Klar Turbo = Drehmoment

ist aber meist nur subjektiv.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wie viele PS sollte eurer Meinung nach das erste Auto für einen Fahranfänger haben?


Ich habe mit 125PS (2.2 Turbodiesel) angefangen und bin nun bei 140PS reiner Sauger. 
In meinen Augen ist die PS Zahl nicht so wichtig...


Soo mein kleiner GTC ist seit paar Tagen endlich angemeldet. Fährt sich echt , der Vebrauch ist zwar alles andere als Geil, aber das ist auch einfach meine Dummheit gewesen einen reinen Benziner (Sauger) zu kaufen.  
Irgendwie vermisse ich meinen fetten Zafi ja schon mit dem geilen Drehmoment von 280 Nm bei 2000 U/min..  
So wie es aussieht muss ich jetzt erstmal Spur einstellen lassen, Auto zieht leicht nach Rechts.  
Naja egal Hauptsache neues Auto.


----------



## Murdoch (4. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Egal, du kannst dich mit 400PS genauso gegen die Wand fahren wie mit 50.
> .


 
Man merkt dass du noch keine Ahnung hast, diese Stammtisch Parolen sind abgedroschen und bieten keinen Wert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da steckt ja auch so ein common-rail säufer drin. Mit dem werkssetup wird der auch nie sparsam werden.


 
Wo hast du die Behauptung denn ausgegraben ? Ein CR verbraucht nix mehr wie ein PD. Außerdem ist der CR Diesel der deutlich bessere, da deutlich drehfreudiger und laufruhiger, um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen.
Ich fahr meinen CR im Schnitt mit 5,8l (Spritmonitor) und das mit sportlicher Fahrweise, Autobahn immer flott und im Winter mit viel Quertreibere. 
Der 520d liegt momentan bei 6,1l über 100k km gemessen, flotte Fahrweise, nur Langstrecke + im Sommer jedes WE ein Boot hinten dran (1200kg). Für knapp 1900kg Fahrzeuggewicht schon nicht schlecht 
Da die Leistung logischerweise aus dem Diesel gewonnen wird, ist es ab einem bestimmten Punkt enorm schwer noch weniger zu verbrauchen und da ist die heutige Technik mittlerweile angelangt.


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

Doch die PD sind minimal sparsamer als die CR. Hat VW damals selbst zugegeben.
Wurden aber durch CR ersetzt da laufruhiger, besser für die Zahnriemen und wegen den strengen Abgasvorschriften.
Die PD können nicht so oft einspritzen und erfüllen deshalb nicht die neuen Abgasvorschriften.


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Rückmeldung. Meine Eltern meinen nur, sollten so höchstens 90 sein eher Richtung 75-80 PS. Dauert bei mir noch ein bisschen, aber man kann sich ja nicht früh genug informieren


 
Das stimmt aber nach der Sichtweise deiner Eltern auch.
Als dir jung waren hatte ein Auto vlt. 800kG und 75 PS. Und das ist halt schon nicht schlecht 
Aber eben was anderes als ein Auto heut das vlt. 1300kG wiegt.

Als Fahranfänger würde ich aber keine 4-500PS haben wollen @winner961.
Bin ja selbst einer und würde es nicht wollen. 
Jaja ich weiss man kann mit 50PS auch gegen den Baum fahren aber es gibt halt eben doch stellen an denen es keine Bäume hat


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Doch die PD sind minimal sparsamer als die CR. Hat VW damals selbst zugegeben.


 Das mag vielleicht bei der 1. CR Generation zutreffen. Rein Technisch gesehen sind die CR den PD überlegen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Man merkt dass du noch keine Ahnung hast, diese Stammtisch Parolen sind abgedroschen und bieten keinen Wert.


Manchmal passen die Parolen aber einfach.

Ich hab mit 95PS auf 1100 kg angefangen und bin nebenbei die 3l Turbodiesel meiner Eltern gefahren(auch alleine). Wo soll das Problem bei viel verfügbarer Leistung sein?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Man merkt dass du noch keine Ahnung hast, diese Stammtisch Parolen sind abgedroschen und bieten keinen Wert.


 
Auf den ersten Halbsatz gehe ich jetz erstmal nicht ein, aber überleg dir dochmal, was gefährlicher ist:
- Überholen auf der Autobahn mit 65PS oder mit 165PS

Ich weiß, dass ich persönlich sowohl mit 85 PS als auch mit 250 PS sicher fahren kann.
Ich kenne aber auch genauso Leute, die es schaffen sich mit einem 65 PS Auto auf der Landstraße in nen Baum zu fahren (und auch dementsprechend lange im Krankenhaus lagen).
Ich kenne aber auch einen, der sein 180 PS Auto an einer ähnlichen Stelle in den Graben gesetzt hat und auch im KH lag.

Jetzt zu deinem ersten Halbsatz:
Bloß weil ich meinen Führerschein seit noch nichtmal einem Jahr habe, habe ich in dieser Zeit doch recht viel Erfahrung gewonnen (knappe 10t km seit Februar).
Und nur weil du deinen Lappen länger hast, macht es dich zu einem besseren Fahrer.


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2014)

Wer meint mit 65PS überholen zu müssen ist aber auch dämlich.


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Halbsatz gehe ich jetz erstmal nicht ein, aber überleg dir dochmal, was gefährlicher ist:
> - Überholen auf der Autobahn mit 65PS oder mit 165PS



Auf der Autobahn macht das keinen unterschied.

Und auch auf der Landstrasse wo eventuel mit gegenverkehr zu rechnen ist sollte man nur überholen wenn wirklich frei ist.


----------



## Murdoch (4. Februar 2014)

Was hier abgelassen wird, wird immer gruseliger. :eek:

Da fehlen mir echt die Worte. 

Macht mal.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Februar 2014)

Naja ich denke die Hemmschwelle beim Überholen ist schon tiefer, wenn man nen Wagen mit 150ps < fährt, als einen mit 45  

Mit 150< PS kommt man halt noch an dem ein oder anderen Wagen vorbei, wo man mit 75 garnicht dran denken dürfte  Aber da sind wir eh bei Überholvorgängen, die man eher unterlassen sollte.


----------



## Grim3001 (4. Februar 2014)

Hier unsere beiden Lieblinge.

E36 316i compact und E46 328i Limo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 316er wird demnächst durch eine C-Klasse ersetzt.


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

Ob man überholt oder nicht sagt dir nicht deine PS zahl sondern dein Hirn, und wenns nicht so ist würde ich meinen Lappen abgeben.


----------



## Murdoch (4. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Ob man überholt oder nicht sagt dir nicht deine PS zahl sondern dein Hirn, und wenns nicht so ist würde ich meinen Lappen abgeben.


 
Endlich wieder Leute die ihr Hirn nicht komplett abgelegt haben. 

Danke, fürs Niveau heben! :thumbup:


----------



## Seeefe (4. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Ob man überholt oder nicht sagt dir nicht deine PS zahl sondern dein Hirn, und wenns nicht so ist würde ich meinen Lappen abgeben.


 
Das sollte es zumindest. 

Aber ändert nichts daran, das man mit dem einen Wagen eher vorbei kommt als mit dem anderen.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Drehmoment muss nicht zwingend so stark steigen. Richtige Tuner schaffen da eh nen gesunden Mix aus Leistung und Drehmoment und wenns dann doch zu arg wird setzen sie halt ein wenig die NM runter.



Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen dem Tuner der "alles weiss und Profi ist" und dem Hersteller VW der scheinbar zu blöd ist. Die 1,9er PD-TDI gabs zum Beispiel als:

 115PS/310NM (im Sharan/Alhambra, sonst nur 285)
 130PS/310NM
 150PS/320NM
 160PS/320NM

 Ist natürlich schon saublöd von diesen Entwicklern dass sie trotz 45 mehr PS nur 10 NM mehr Drehmoment machen. Voll die Looser, wo jeder Tuner doch locker 80 NM mehr raushaut... der Tuner weiss ja auch wie das geht... nur mal so als kleiner Denanstoss...


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das sollte es zumindest.
> 
> Aber ändert nichts daran, das man mit dem einen Wagen eher vorbei kommt als mit dem anderen.



Klar behauptet auch keiner es gegenteil, es gibt aber bestimmt Leute wo sich denken, ah das passt noch hab ja 200 PS.


----------



## Grim3001 (4. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Ob man überholt oder nicht sagt dir nicht deine PS zahl sondern dein Hirn, und wenns nicht so ist würde ich meinen Lappen abgeben.



Unterschreibe ich direkt. Was mache in 50er oder 30er Zonen mit Ihren Prollokarren abziehen, zeugt nicht von gesunden Menschenverstand.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Hier unsere beiden Lieblinge.
> 
> E36 316i compact und E46 328i Limo
> 
> ...


 
Stehen gut da, zum Glück nicht verbastelt 
Ich sag immer ,"Bei BMW reicht FFF ... Felgen Fahrwerk Fertig".


----------



## 1821984 (4. Februar 2014)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen dem Tuner der "alles weiss und Profi ist" und dem Hersteller VW der scheinbar zu blöd ist. Die 1,9er PD-TDI gabs zum Beispiel als:
> 
> 115PS/310NM (im Sharan/Alhambra, sonst nur 285)
> 130PS/310NM
> ...



Aja und wie soll das nun bei den guten alten 1.8T`s sein?
150, 163, 179, 209, 225PS und noch einige Länderspezifische Leistungsangaben dazwischen!!!
Da reichen die Drehmomente auch von 210 bis weit über 300Nm, also warum sollte man es da nicht machen können. Ich denke da ist jeder Motor/Getriebekombo unterschiedlich zu bewerten und nur weil der eine das kann heißt das noch lange nicht das das beim anderen Hersteller auch gehen muss


----------



## Verminaard (4. Februar 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Unterschreibe ich direkt. Was mache in 50er oder 30er Zonen mit Ihren Prollokarren abziehen, zeugt nicht von gesunden Menschenverstand.


 
Ich musste spontan an Ali G denken mahahahah


----------



## Grim3001 (4. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Stehen gut da, zum Glück nicht verbastelt



Nur Original ist legal. Ich finde es total schlimm, seinen Wagen durch Ebay- und ATU-Tuning zu verschandeln. Dann lieber sparen und einen schönen Wagen ab Werk kaufen.


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2014)

Und ich finde es total schlimm das Leute Tuning immer als ATU und eBay ansehen


----------



## JJup82 (4. Februar 2014)

FFF = Felgen Fahrwek fertig

Weniger ist oft mehr.
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wie ATU oder Ebay Tuning.


----------



## Grim3001 (4. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und ich finde es total schlimm das Leute Tuning immer als ATU und eBay ansehen


 
Weil man das zu oft sieht. Verranzte Karre, aber Hauptsache M3-Spiegel und Klarglasrückleuchten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Behauptung denn  ausgegraben ? Ein CR verbraucht nix mehr wie ein PD. Außerdem ist der CR  Diesel der deutlich bessere, da deutlich drehfreudiger und laufruhiger,  um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die verbrauchen nicht nur nicht weniger sondern bedeutend mehr.
> Als  vergleich habe ich zwar nur transporter, aber der vom kollege   verbraucht 8-9l/100 km (PD, T5...T6... wo sind wir grad?), ein leihauto  der  werkstatt mit langem radstand, allrad und 130ps PD-maschiene hat  mit  binärer fahrweise 10l/100km benötigt und mein derzeitiger bus  (selbe  modell wie kollege) mit 2.0 TDI 140ps (CR) verbraucht   10-12l/100km.
> Dazu kommt noch, das mein bus auf seinen bisher ca.  25000km vermutlich schon 10-20ps verloren hat. In der stadt merkt man  das zwar nicht, auf der autobahn aber schon.


 ...sind alles erfahrungswerte.


> Der 520d liegt momentan bei 6,1l über 100k km gemessen, flotte  Fahrweise, nur Langstrecke + im Sommer jedes WE ein Boot hinten dran  (1200kg). Für knapp 1900kg Fahrzeuggewicht schon nicht schlecht


Aber dein 520d wird ohne dämmung nageln wie hölle. Durch diesen umstand verbraucht der auch weniger.
VW geht eher den weg der multiplen einspritzung um das nageln zu  reduzieren und den motor laufruhiger zu bekommen. (vibriert aber immer  noch ganz gut) Das verbraucht halt mehr sprit, sobald man auch nur  leicht an dieses ominöse ganz rechte pedal kommt.


> Da die Leistung logischerweise aus dem Diesel gewonnen wird, ist  es ab einem bestimmten Punkt enorm schwer noch weniger zu verbrauchen  und da ist die heutige Technik mittlerweile angelangt.


 Weniger als momentan sollte eigentlich gehen, wenn nur nicht ständig in die falsche richtung optimiert würde. (drei mal darfst du raten warum das ganze "öko-tuning" eigentlich aufgekommen ist)


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht bei der 1. CR  Generation zutreffen. Rein Technisch gesehen sind die CR den PD  überlegen.


 In letzter zeit gerade so ebenbürtig, ja. Den einspritzdruck von um die 2000bar, die CR-motoren heute schaffen, machte die pumpe-düse vor 12 jahren schon. Leider ist sie nicht weiter entwickelt worden...


JJup82 schrieb:


> Wurden aber durch CR ersetzt da laufruhiger,  besser für die Zahnriemen und wegen den strengen Abgasvorschriften.


CR-motoren sind in erster linie eins, billig zu produzieren. Das ist  wohl auch ein grund warum es die PD-motoren nur als 1.9 TDI gab. Die  größeren mit mehr zylindern kenne ich nur mit verteiler-einspritzpumpe und  CR-technik.


> Die PD können nicht so oft einspritzen und erfüllen deshalb nicht die neuen Abgasvorschriften.


 Die erfüllen die auch. Es gab sogar einen PD-motor der ohne DPF euro4  geschafft hat. (welcher CR macht das eigentlich?) Das war aber glaube ein 16-ventil motor und VW ist wohl  wieder zurück zur 8-ventil bauweise. (wegen stabilität des  zylinderkopfes?)


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen dem Tuner der "alles weiss und Profi ist" und dem Hersteller VW der scheinbar zu blöd ist. Die 1,9er PD-TDI gabs zum Beispiel als:
> 
> 115PS/310NM (im Sharan/Alhambra, sonst nur 285)
> 130PS/310NM
> ...


 Du hast noch der 105 ps`er vergessen und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn es ihn im bus mit 75 ps gäbe.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wie viele PS sollte eurer Meinung nach das erste Auto für einen Fahranfänger haben?


 
Mein erstes Auto hatte wahnsinnige 23PS und nen Heckmotor, hört sich wenig an, war aber sehr sehr tükisch zu fahren bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wegen dem Heckmotor, also wenn man nach 2km anlauf dann mal auf die 70-80km/h zugerauscht ist musste man in den Kurven schon sehr aufpassen, vorallem die Kombi, Heckmotor, Blattfedern, Starachse, mich hats einmal Bergab bei Tacho 90 gedreht, und zwar ganze 6 mal auf der Stelle


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto hatte wahnsinnige 23PS und nen Heckmotor, hört sich wenig an, war aber sehr sehr tükisch zu fahren bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wegen dem Heckmotor, also wenn man nach 2km anlauf dann mal auf die 70-80km/h zugerauscht ist musste man in den Kurven schon sehr aufpassen, vorallem die Kombi, Heckmotor, Blattfedern, Starachse, mich hats einmal Bergab bei Tacho 90 gedreht, und zwar ganze 6 mal auf der Stelle


 
ich tippe entweder auf eine Ente (2CV) oder auf einen Fiat 126.
Hat ein Käfer nur 23 PS da bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2014)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen dem Tuner der "alles weiss und Profi ist" und dem Hersteller VW der scheinbar zu blöd ist. Die 1,9er PD-TDI gabs zum Beispiel als:
> 
> 115PS/310NM (im Sharan/Alhambra, sonst nur 285)
> 130PS/310NM
> ...


 
Aber das habe ich doch damit sagen wollen, dass eben die "Fachmänner" das Drehmoment dosieren und der "Tuner" hingegen auf Teufel komm raus die NM völlig außer acht lässt. Oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch aufgefasst an deinem Post?


----------



## Mosed (4. Februar 2014)

Bei Vergleichen muss man aber gut aufpassen..
Nicht nur, dass Leistung, Drehmoment, Gewicht und Getriebe oftmals anders sind, spielt die Abgasnachbehandlung auch eine relevante Rolle im Verbrauch. Da kann man einen höheren Verbrauch schwer direkt dem CR zuordnen.

Euro 4 ist schon lange nicht mehr aktuell. Wir sind bei Euro 6 in der Entwicklung. Aktuelle Einspritzdrücke sind 2500 bar bei (kommenden) PKW Diesel-Motoren.


----------



## MesserOdin (4. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr von einem Fiat Bravo 90PS? :x
Hab einen in Aussicht.
Baujahr 10/2009 40.000km gelaufen und das für 6.500€
Preis ist realistisch?


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> ich tippe entweder auf eine Ente (2CV) oder auf einen Fiat 126.
> Hat ein Käfer nur 23 PS da bin ich mir nicht sicher


 
Gut getippt, ich hatte nen 650er Bambino in Kackbraun, also Fiat 126


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber dein 520d wird ohne dämmung nageln wie hölle. Durch diesen umstand verbraucht der auch weniger.


 
Der hat ja einen CR und da nagelt nix, selbst bei offener Motorhaube. jeder neue Benziner nagelt da mindestens genausoviel, wenn nicht sogar mehr.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es gab sogar einen PD-motor der ohne DPF euro4   geschafft hat. (welcher CR macht das eigentlich?)



Soweit ich weiß, haben die M47 Motoren von BMW (ab 2001) schon die Euro 4 Norm geschafft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Bei Vergleichen muss man aber gut aufpassen..
> Nicht nur, dass Leistung, Drehmoment, Gewicht und Getriebe oftmals anders sind, spielt die Abgasnachbehandlung auch eine relevante Rolle im Verbrauch. Da kann man einen höheren Verbrauch schwer direkt dem CR zuordnen.


Die haben aber beide einen DPF und die selbe euro-norm. (kollege und meiner) Einziger unterschied, den ich überhaupt erkennen kann, ist PD vs CR.
Wenn du mir jetzt natürlich erklärst, das beim CR das abgas unterm bodenblech noch drei runden dreht und durch etliche nachbehandlungen geht, die beim PD aber nicht sind, nehme ich das so hin und sage nichts mehr in der richtung.



> Euro 4 ist schon lange nicht mehr aktuell. Wir sind bei Euro 6 in der Entwicklung.


Dann ist halt euro5 aktuell. Mit partikelfilter schaffen das auch PD-motoren. (und wenn etwas weiter entwickelt würde sicherlich auch euro 6)


> Aktuelle Einspritzdrücke sind 2500 bar bei (kommenden) PKW Diesel-Motoren.


 Aktuell bei kommenden? Kommend ist bei mir nicht aktuell. 
Mal davon ab, nach 12 jahren weiterentwicklung wäre PD sicherlich schon bei 3000-3500 bar.
Ich bleib dabei, PD wurde nur abgelöst weil man es nicht so billig wie CR produzieren kann. Die rel. simplen "einlass-düsen" beim CR-motor kann man einfach nur billig in china bauen lassen. Bei PD-elementen macht man es besser nicht... (VW hatte am anfang mit dem 2.0 TDI PD probleme mit den PD-elementen)


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, haben die M47 Motoren  von BMW (ab 2001) schon die Euro 4 Norm geschafft.


 Mit welchem aufwand? Bei VW wurde einfach nur vom 8-ventil kopf auf 16 ventile gewechselt. (die ersten hatten wohl aber probleme mit riß-bildung)


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Als Fahranfänger würde ich aber keine 4-500PS haben wollen @winner961.
> Bin ja selbst einer und würde es nicht wollen.
> Jaja ich weiss man kann mit 50PS auch gegen den Baum fahren aber es gibt halt eben doch stellen an denen es keine Bäume hat


 Ich bin von 17-18 immer mit Vadderns 250PS Audi rumgeknetert und das war kein Problem.

Mehr PS ist für einen Fahranfänger nur besser. Mehr PS bedeutet nämlich auch immer: bessere Bremse, besseres Fahrwerk, bessere Reifen und meist auch elektronische Helfer. Wenn man mit soviel Leistung nicht umkann, dann kann man ja nen Holzklotz unters Gaspedal kleben.


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2014)

250 sind keine 500.
Ich meine klar, am Anfang vielleicht ganz sinnvoll. 
Aber dann ist man nen halbes Jahr gefahren, denkt man kanns jetzt und dann gibt man halt immer mehr Gas.
Und da kommt man bestimmt mal in die eine oder andere Situation die mit einem schwächeren Auto nicht passiert wäre...
Ich gebs ganz ehrlich zu: Hätte ich ein viel stärkeres Auto hätte ich bestimmt schon ******* gebaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mit welchem aufwand? Bei VW wurde einfach nur vom 8-ventil kopf auf 16 ventile gewechselt. (die ersten hatten wohl aber probleme mit riß-bildung)


 
Mit keinem  ? 
Ich finde PD Diesel generell nicht gut. Ziehen von 1500 1/min bis 3000 1/min gut durch, darüber ist aber Pustekuchen. 
Dann fahre ich lieber einen CR, der gleichmäßig von 1500 1/min bis 4500-5000 1/min dreht. Da ist man nicht so eingeschränkt und der Motor wird nicht so zäh und kommt einem träge vor.
Außerdem ist die Laufkultur der Rumpeldüse alles andere als gut 
Man muss auch bedenken, dass der PD Motor seinen Maximaleinspritzdruck nur bei Vollgas und Höchstdrehzahl hat, dagegen steht beim CR der volle Druck immer an.


----------



## Riverna (4. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn! Mein Auto lasse ich viel lieber auf der Straße abstimmen da dort auch realistische Bedingungen herrschen im Gegensatz zum Prüfstand (zugegebener Maßen etwas aufwändigere Abstimmung als so ein Serienmotor). Wenn jemand den Motor aufraucht beim Abstimmen liegts entweder am schlecht gebauten Motor oder der Abstimmer sollte den Job wechseln!
> Was bringt mir ein Wisch mit einer Leistungskurve drauf wenn mir der auf der Straße abgestimmte davon fährt



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber du hast scheinbar GAR keine Ahnung vom Mapping. Ein sogenanntes Roadmapping taugt überhaupt nichts weil viel zu viele andere Faktoren eine große Rolle spielen. Man fährt auf den Prüfstand, dort wird eine Basemap geschrieben, danach wird diese optimiert. Wenn die Map auf dem Dyno fertig ist, fährt man nochmal auf die Straße um die Werte abzugleichen. Ein gescheites Mapping wird 80% auf dem Dyno gemacht und nur 20% auf der Straße. Und der Motor war nicht schlecht aufgebaut und der Abstimmer war John einer der bekanntesten/besten Abstimmer für SR20 Motoren. Aber du wirst ihn sicherlich kennen, scheinst dich ja intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben. 

Kurze Frage, wieviele Autos hast du schon Abstimmen lassen?



dekay55 schrieb:


> Die Endabstimmung macht man auf der Strasse, aber was bringt dir das wenn du ne Abstimmung machst, aber die bedinungen sich dauernd ändern. Daher erstmal aufm Prüfstand wo immer die gleichen Bedinungen herschen, sei es jetz die Luft Temp, die Feuchtigkeit, der Rollwiederstand beim Strassenbelag und und und.
> Kurz gesagt, den Feinschliff machst du auf der Strasse bei der Probefahrt.  Vorallem so nen Alpha N System tust bestimmt nicht erstmal auf der Strasse abstimmen, gut ist jetz vieleicht nicht das was man auf der Strasse fährt aber auch auf ner Rennstrecke wird die Karre erstmal aufm Prüfstand abgestimmt und der Feinschliff kommt dann bei der Probefahrt.


 
Genau so und nicht anders wird es gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe damit kein Problem Autos mit über 600PS zu bewegen und nicht damit gleich in der ersten Kurve mit über 200 in nem Baum zu stecken. Wenn man so wenig Selbstbeherschung hat und bei einem starken Auto immer voll durchtreten muss ohne es zu kontrollieren, würde ich eher so nen selbstbeherschungs Kurs machen, als ein Fahrertaining.

Als ich angefangen hab, hab ich mich auch langsam an den Grenzbereich meines Autos rangetastet und nicht gleich die erste Kurve mit 30 mehr genommen. Schneller wird man automatisch, wenn man es drin hat.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit keinem  ?
> Ich finde PD Diesel generell nicht gut. Ziehen von 1500 1/min bis 3000 1/min gut durch, darüber ist aber Pustekuchen.
> Dann  fahre ich lieber einen CR, der gleichmäßig von 1500 1/min bis 4500-5000  1/min dreht. Da ist man nicht so eingeschränkt und der Motor wird nicht  so zäh und kommt einem träge vor.
> Außerdem ist die Laufkultur der Rumpeldüse alles andere als gut
> Man  muss auch bedenken, dass der PD Motor seinen Maximaleinspritzdruck nur  bei Vollgas und Höchstdrehzahl hat, dagegen steht beim CR der volle  Druck immer an.


Und man braucht keinen 10cm breiten Zahnriemen, der bei jedem Ölwechsel mitgewechselt werden muss.  (ja, ist minimal übertrieben)


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Als ich angefangen hab, hab ich mich auch langsam an den Grenzbereich meines Autos rangetastet und nicht gleich die erste Kurve mit 30 mehr genommen. Schneller wird man automatisch, wenn man es drin hat.


 
Genau das meine ich. Die 500PS stecken ja meistens in einem etwas reinrassigeren Auto wenn man das so sagen kann bei dem der Grenzbereich ja erst später anfängt als bei mamis Polo.
Ob das bei einem Fahranfänger so gut ist wenn er dann damit rumheizt...
Es geht ja auch nicht nur ums Fahren an sich sondern auch darum ob man bestimmte Situationen einschätzen kann.
Reicht mir das noch? Kann ich da noch bremsen? Kann ich noch ausweichen? Langt mir das zum überholen?
Und ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das man mit 18 oder 19 Jahren so viel Erfahrung beisammen hat um ein Auto so sicher zu bewegen...


----------



## Beam39 (5. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich habe damit kein Problem Autos mit über 600PS zu bewegen und nicht damit gleich in der ersten Kurve mit über 200 in nem Baum zu stecken. Wenn man so wenig Selbstbeherschung hat und bei einem starken Auto immer voll durchtreten muss ohne es zu kontrollieren, würde ich eher so nen selbstbeherschungs Kurs machen, als ein Fahrertaining.
> 
> Als ich angefangen hab, hab ich mich auch langsam an den Grenzbereich meines Autos rangetastet und nicht gleich die erste Kurve mit 30 mehr genommen. Schneller wird man automatisch, wenn man es drin hat.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du nicht paar Seiten vorher gesagt das du deine 150ps mit Allrad ständig zum Reifenquietschen bringst? Wie solln das dann mit 500ps aussehen?


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2014)

Er ist der Jesus der Reifen und Kupplungsindustrie


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

Er schreibt es halt gerade so wie es ihm passt... 

Ausserdem hat Allrad niemals nicht Schlupf, auch bei Schnee ist das 1 Million mal besser als der Pöbel mit Frontantrieb und Heckantrieb.


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> Weniger ist oft mehr.
> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wie ATU oder Ebay Tuning.



Der Golf 3 gefällt mir gut.


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber du hast scheinbar GAR keine Ahnung vom Mapping. Ein sogenanntes Roadmapping taugt überhaupt nichts weil viel zu viele andere Faktoren eine große Rolle spielen. Man fährt auf den Prüfstand, dort wird eine Basemap geschrieben, danach wird diese optimiert. Wenn die Map auf dem Dyno fertig ist, fährt man nochmal auf die Straße um die Werte abzugleichen. Ein gescheites Mapping wird 80% auf dem Dyno gemacht und nur 20% auf der Straße. Und der Motor war nicht schlecht aufgebaut und der Abstimmer war John einer der bekanntesten/besten Abstimmer für SR20 Motoren. Aber du wirst ihn sicherlich kennen, scheinst dich ja intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben.


Ach Bub muss man da gleich wieder auf dicke Hose machen? 
So eine Basemap wie du sie nennst schüttelt mein Abstimmer nach 25 Jahren Erfahrung mal eben aus dem Ärmel (kommt natürlich auch darauf an welcher Motor und wie weit weg von der Serie). Lediglich der Kaltstart erfordert ein wenig mehr Aufwand. Der Rest findet dann auf der Straße statt und nein bisher ist deswegen noch kein Motor hoch gegangen!
Und deinen John kenn ich nicht. Ich hab nix mir Reiskochern am Hut stehe mehr auf deutsche Autos. Warum ist der Motor denn hoch gegangen? Wurde ja sicher eine Fehleranalyse gemacht?!



> Kurze Frage, wieviele Autos hast du schon Abstimmen lassen?


 Nur 2, einen davon mehrfach nach Hardware Änderungen. Sagt die Menge meiner Autos etwas über die Erfahrung meines Abstimmer aus? 
In meinem engen Freundeskreis gibts es aktuell 6 Autos die alle samt selbst auf der Straße abgestimmt wurden (ohne Abstimmer, do it yourself), von 350-1000PS alles dabei! Laufen alle tadellos wenn keine Antriebsstränge den NM weichen... Mein nächstes Setup wird vielleicht auch selbst abgestimmt... aber davon hab ich dann ja nicht lange was wenn mein Motor dabei hoch geht 



JJup82 schrieb:


> FFF = Felgen Fahrwek fertig
> 
> Weniger ist oft mehr.
> Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wie ATU oder Ebay Tuning.


noch besser FFF= form follows function!


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Er ist der Jesus der Reifen und Kupplungsindustrie



Lol! 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wieviel PS mein erstes  Auto hatte. Vielleicht 70. Hatte auch noch 4 Gang Schaltung und so. Jedenfalls bin ich im Nachhinein echt froh darüber. Mit 500 PS hätte ich mich garantiert tot gefahren.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Nur Original ist legal. Ich finde es total schlimm, seinen Wagen durch Ebay- und ATU-Tuning zu verschandeln. Dann lieber sparen und einen schönen Wagen ab Werk kaufen.


 
Naja man kanns auch übertreiben, gut manche sind Original schon schick, aber z.b der E36 als VFL find ich potthässlich, auch als NFL find ich ihn nicht unbedingt hübsch, allerdings mit Mtech verspoilerung sieht das schon wieder komplett anders aus, da gefällt mir nen E36 auch sehr. Oder nen E36 318is Class 2 find ich auch hübsch mit seiner kriegsverkleidung. Aber standart ohne Mtech Paket, hässlich wie die nacht. Genauso beim E30 nen VVFL oder nen VFL find ich jetz auch nicht die hübschesten, aber mit Sportpaket oder Mtech Paket isses wieder was anderes, oder mit ner Hartge / Alpina / Schnitzer / Kelleners / Racing Dynamics verkleidung gefallen mir die dinger unheimlich. 

Gut was heutzutage als Tuning angesehen wird ist teilweise echt nen grauß, aber nen richtig schön gemachtes Auto warum nicht, das hat auch nix mit verschandeln zu tun, mal ein beispiel, Silber ist die Basis, Blau ist der Umbau.


----------



## JC88 (5. Februar 2014)

Wenn schon verspoilert, dann sollte die Linienführung vom Wagen beibehalten werden finde ich.
Solch ein Schneeschieber wie beim blauen BMW sieht immer aufgesetzt und irgendwie nicht "richtig" aus.

Das geht besser!


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wenn schon verspoilert, dann sollte die Linienführung vom Wagen beibehalten werden finde ich.
> Solch ein Schneeschieber wie beim blauen BMW sieht immer aufgesetzt und irgendwie nicht "richtig" aus.
> 
> Das geht besser!



 Sehe ich auch so. Bei dem blauen sieht es rundum leider sehr "aufgesetzt" aus. Als wenn man Teile aus dem Regal genommen hätte die eigentlich zu einem anderen Auto gehören.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

Besser ? *lach* Du weist schon das es alles BMW Serienteile sind die auf dem Touring hängen, gut er mag Tief sein, aber im grunde alles Originalteile. BMW hat selbst mal so ein geschöpf gebaut der haargenauso aussieht nur wurde der nie in Serie produziert.


----------



## JC88 (5. Februar 2014)

Ob nun Serie oder nachträglich dran gebaut. Das Problem bleibt das gleiche


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht paar Seiten vorher gesagt das du deine 150ps mit Allrad ständig zum Reifenquietschen bringst? Wie solln das dann mit 500ps aussehen?


 
Ne mit Allrad und 150 PS dreht nix durch. Das war der gute FWD.  Aber mit 500 PS und Allrad kann man auch im trockenen bei Bedarf alle 4 aus der Kurve raus frei am drehen haben.


----------



## winner961 (5. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Besser ? *lach* Du weist schon das es alles BMW Serienteile sind die auf dem Touring hängen, gut er mag Tief sein, aber im grunde alles Originalteile. BMW hat selbst mal so ein geschöpf gebaut der haargenauso aussieht nur wurde der nie in Serie produziert.


 
Wenn ich mich nicht ihre sind das alles serienteile von alpina oder ? Zumindestens der Frontspoiler sieht danach aus. Also ich würde den Blauen nehmen gefällt mir aber touring ist eh der Hammer


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

Das sind alles Serienteile von BMW ( Alpina zählt als Hersteller zumindest beim E30 ) genauer gesagt sind das alles Teile vom M3, selbst das Spoilerschwert ist Original BMW vom E30 M3 Evolution.  Die Alpina Frontspoiler sehen ganz anders aus, sind aber auch tief runtergezogen, und hier würde man sie auch schneeschieber nennen. 
Nen Original Alpina sieht so aus ( wobei das jetz nen super seltener Allrad Alpina ist )


----------



## winner961 (5. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das sind alles Serienteile von BMW ( Alpina zählt als Hersteller zumindest beim E30 ) genauer gesagt sind das alles Teile vom M3, selbst das Spoilerschwert ist Original BMW vom E30 M3 Evolution.  Die Alpina Frontspoiler sehen ganz anders aus, sind aber auch tief runtergezogen, und hier würde man sie auch schneeschieber nennen.
> Nen Original Alpina sieht so aus ( wobei das jetz nen super seltener Allrad Alpina ist )


 
Stimmt da hab ich mich vertan ist das spoilerschwert vom M3 Evo wirklich so groß ? Aber mir gefällt er der alpina ist auch sehr schick


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

Naja man könnte den Spoiler auch mit dem Hartge aufsatz für das Original NFL Frontblech verwechseln das hat ganz ganz leichte ähnlichkeit. 

Und jep der Evo hatte in der Tat nen großes Spoilerschwert unter dem Frontspoiler ( wobei der Spoiler ist vom Cecotto ) 
Hier mal nen Originaler Cecotto ohne Spoilerschwert


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällt der E30 als 4 türer mit Mtech2 in Diamantschwarz am besten.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Ach Bub muss man da gleich wieder auf dicke Hose machen?


 
Ihr könnt gerne eure Koffer abstimmen wie ihr wollt, ich hingegen mach es lieber ordentlich per Prüfstand.


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Februar 2014)

Das werden wir tun! Ich hab ja auch nix dagegen das ihr eure Böcke "ordentlich" auf den Prüfstand stellt.

Ich wollte ja auch nur verdeutlichen das deine Aussagen vielleicht etwas radikal gewählt waren: 



Riverna schrieb:


> Wer etwas anderes behauptet labbert Mist oder war bei einem Hinterhof Tuner, wobei man dann die Angaben wieder bezweifeln darf. Meine Leistungsteigerung kann ich jederzeit mit einem Diagramm belegen, dass sollte jeder können.


 


Riverna schrieb:


> Dann ist es Murks und keine gescheite Abstimmung. Einem guten Freund von mir ist bei so einer Aktion der Motor von seiner S15 flöten gegangen.



zumal ein Rollenprüfstand eh nur eine grobe Hausnummer ist und erheblich Abweichungen aufweist!  Ich kenne Autos/Motoren die wurden auf dem Motorprüfstand abgestimmt (deine geliebte Basemap) und gemessen das macht dann schon eher Sinn aber für unsere Aftermarket Geschichten ist das wirklich übertrieben und das können sich auch nur die wenigsten Leisten... zumal das nur gemacht wurde weil es auf der Straße zu gefährlich wurde und auf einem Rollenprüfstand nicht möglich war.

Da du auf meine Fragen nicht eingehst warum der Motor defekt ist nehme ich einfach mal an du weisst es nicht... in 90% der Fälle kann man am Schadensbild sehr gut erkennen was zum defekt geführt hat! Es soll sogar Leute geben die verdienen ihr Geld damit so etwas zu provozieren um Bauteile zu testen


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der E30 als 4 türer mit Mtech2 in Diamantschwarz am besten.


 ich mag die 4 Türer irgendwie garnicht *g* die schönste Farbe aufm E30 ist für mich eh noch Delphin Metallic, wobei Vulkangrau oder Sterlinsilber find ich auch garnicht soo verkehrt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2014)

Also quasi "Die Farbe ist egal solange sie grau ist" . Der E30 war bei mir auch Kandidat beim letzten Autokauf, aber da es ein Cabrio werden sollte und ich gerade echt genug von Plastikheckscheiben hatte fiel er dann doch raus. 
Mir würde ja so ein "all in one" Modell Spaß machen: 352xi als Baur TC2. 5 Sitze, Allrad, Cabrio, Limousinen-Kofferraum...und natürlich auch ausreichend Leistung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das sind alles Serienteile von BMW ( Alpina zählt als Hersteller zumindest beim E30 ) genauer gesagt sind das alles Teile vom M3, selbst das Spoilerschwert ist Original BMW vom E30 M3 Evolution.  Die Alpina Frontspoiler sehen ganz anders aus, sind aber auch tief runtergezogen, und hier würde man sie auch schneeschieber nennen.
> Nen Original Alpina sieht so aus ( wobei das jetz nen super seltener Allrad Alpina ist )


  Haben will! Meiner Meinung nach ist der E30 der schönste 3er, den es bis jetzt gegeben hat. Nen großes Spoilerschwert sieht nicht nur geil aus, sondern gibt auch massig Abtrieb auf der Vorderachse als Bonus.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich finde alle BMW bis auf den i8 und den neuen 4er mehr oder weniger hässlich *duckundweg*


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich finde alle BMW bis auf den i8 und den neuen 4er mehr oder weniger hässlich *duckundweg*


 Wenn jeder die gleichen Autos toll finden würde, dann gäb es ja gar keine hässlichen Autos auf den Straßen mehr, worüber man ablästern kann.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich finde alle BMW bis auf den i8 und den neuen 4er mehr oder weniger hässlich *duckundweg*


 
Geschmack macht einsam!


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Februar 2014)

Geschmack ist relativ.

Und deiner ist relativ sche*ße.  (an niemanden persönlich gerichtet)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit keinem  ?


Wie soll ich das deuten? Ich glaube nicht das bei bmw die CR-technik version 1 schon euro 4 geschafft hat. (außer sie sind erst bei V2 oder 3 eingestiegen) Alles danach ist eine weiterentwicklung um z.b. euro-normen zu schaffen.


> Ich finde PD Diesel generell nicht gut. Ziehen von 1500 1/min bis 3000 1/min gut durch, darüber ist aber Pustekuchen.


Keine ahnung was du da hattest, aber ein pumpe-düse war das nicht.  Meiner geht konstant auch über 4000, aber was will ich da? Ab 3000 touren kann ich lässig einen gang "überschalten" und in den untersten 3en ist mit drehzahl auch nix zu holen. Im 4. würde es sich dann lohnen, aber da steht wieder die frage wozu...


> Dann fahre ich lieber einen CR, der gleichmäßig von 1500 1/min bis 4500-5000 1/min dreht. Da ist man nicht so eingeschränkt und der Motor wird nicht so zäh und kommt einem träge vor.


HaHa...hier hat einer ein "benzin-getriebe" im diesel...
Träge ist der bei mir schon ab 1800 upm nicht mehr. 


> Außerdem ist die Laufkultur der Rumpeldüse alles andere als gut


Ach du schande...Totschlag-argument. Ernsthafte "laufkultur" gibt es aber eher ab 6 zylindern.
Und um mal noch einen werbespot ab zu wandeln: Ist dir pumpe-düse zu hart bist du zu weich! 


> Man muss auch bedenken, dass der PD Motor seinen Maximaleinspritzdruck nur bei Vollgas und Höchstdrehzahl hat,


Uff... So eine aussage hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet. Das passt evt. auf eine verteilerpumpe, aber nicht pumpe-düse.
Bei pumpe-düse drückt eine nocke den stößel der PD-einheit rein und in diesem moment hat das system auch seinen maximalen einspritzdruck. Dabei ist das, schon theoretisch, egal, ob der motor 5 oder 5000 upm macht. Lediglich mangelder vordruck lässt das ganze zum erliegen kommen.
Dagegen braucht die hochdruck-pumpe deines CR-motors einen kurzen vorlauf um druck auf das system zu bekommen. Dazu gibt es noch (mittlerweile) minimale druckschwankungen im system die es so bei PD (naturgemäß) nicht gibt.


----------



## roadgecko (5. Februar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=lau9wlSCXY8

das war bestimmt ohne Drehbuch


----------



## Beam39 (5. Februar 2014)

Hahahhaha das ist so geil! Wie lässig er das dann auch noch überspielt, genial  Das hätte aber echt übel in die Hose gehen können..


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das hätte aber echt übel in die Hose gehen können..


 Nen Minirutscher bei 30 soll übel in die Hose gehen? Stimmt hätte ja nen Gaslaster und Castor Transport da stehen können. So wenig wie der gegengelenkt hat, hatte das Heck max. 5° Driftwinkel.


----------



## moe (5. Februar 2014)

Kann mir einer hier die Fahrgestellnummer von meinem Pug 206 richtig entschlüsseln?
Laut Internet sind die letzten acht Ziffern die Produktionsnummer. Ich glaub aber kaum, dass innerhalb von 9 Monaten über 40 Mio von den Dingern gebaut wurden.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

@Olstyle den Baur TC2 gibts sogar als 325XI also Allrad. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss der TC2 bzw. allgemein alle Baur gefallen mir irgendwie garnicht. Aber da haben wir wieder die sache mit dem Geschmack. 

@TheBadfrag also wenn du genau den E30 willst, viel spass den hat Alpina nur 9 mal gebaut, und davon dürften auch nicht mehr alle leben. Aber der ist wirklich hübsch, das zusammenspiel der IX Radlaufverbreiterung, der IX Schweller und der Frontschürze passt einfach richtig gut zusammen. Und die Felgen *saber* mitunter die schönsten Felgen die es für den E30 gibt, gefallen mir sogar besser als die BBS RS.
BTW beim E30 brauchst eigentlich auf der Vorderachse garnich so viel Abtrieb, viel wichtiger ist das Heck eigentlich weil das recht leicht ist beim E30, einer der gründe warum z.b ab 323i die Batterie immer im Kofferaum ist ( inklusive nem ausgleichgewicht ), waerend die anderen Modelle die Batterie vorne haben. Auser beim Touring da ist ja sowieso mehr gewicht auf der Heckachse als bei den Limos.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja auch nur verdeutlichen das deine Aussagen vielleicht etwas radikal gewählt waren:



Nein finde ich überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich sage mein Auto hat xxx PS, muss ich das auch irgendwo her wissen. Bei einer Strassenabstimmung wird man keine Leistungsangabe bekommen, zumindestens eine die nichts taugt da zuviele andere Einflüsse den Wert verfälschen können. Somit MUSS mein Auto auf dem Prüfstand gewesen sein sonst kann ich nicht wissen das ich XXX PS habe. Ausser ich schätze es aber das sagt dann auch nix aus, hab Bekannte die schätzen ihren Corsa auch auf 140PS und auf dem Prüfstand wird er wenn überhaupt 110PS haben. Und wer auf dem Prüfstand war wird auch ein Diagramm haben, wieso sollte man sowas wegschmeißen. Soweit sind wir uns denke ich einig oder? 

Für mich ist eine Straßenabstimmung murks, somit ist die zweite Aussage das sie den Motor gekillt hat auch nicht radikal sondern meine Meinung. Der Motor ist wegen einem VIEEEEEEL zu Mageren-Gemisch verreckt und es war dann ein Loch im 3ten Zylinder. Dies wäre nicht auf dem Leistungsprüfstand passiert, sagte selbst der Abstimmer. Nicht ohne Grund kostet eine Straßenabstimmung die Hälfte von einer "richtigen" aufm Prüfstand. Man hätte das Abmagern auf dem Prüfstand deutlich früher gemerkt da man deutlich mehr Daten zu einer gleichen Zeit abfragen kann. 



getsomenuts schrieb:


> Ich kenne Autos/Motoren die wurden auf dem Motorprüfstand abgestimmt (deine geliebte Basemap) und gemessen das macht dann schon eher Sinn aber für unsere Aftermarket Geschichten ist das wirklich übertrieben und das können sich auch nur die wenigsten Leisten... zumal das nur gemacht wurde weil es auf der Straße zu gefährlich wurde und auf einem Rollenprüfstand nicht möglich war.



Ein Motorprüfstand ist auch ein Prüfstand, für mich im Grunde das gleiche. Ob die Leistung nun über Rollen oder direkt am Motor gemessen wird ist mir egal. Bei einem Motorprüfstand kannst du dafür nicht die KW am Rad bessen, welche meiner Meinung nach deutlich interessanter ist als die Leistung an der Kurbelwelle.



getsomenuts schrieb:


> Da du auf meine Fragen nicht eingehst warum der Motor defekt ist nehme ich einfach mal an du weisst es nicht... in 90% der Fälle kann man am Schadensbild sehr gut erkennen was zum defekt geführt hat! Es soll sogar Leute geben die verdienen ihr Geld damit so etwas zu provozieren um Bauteile zu testen



Ich weiß es schon, hab den Motor immerhin mit auseinander genommen. Der Motor lief viel zu mager und es wurde zu spät gemerkt. Steht kurz erklärt oben.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen Minirutscher bei 30 soll übel in die Hose gehen? Stimmt hätte ja nen Gaslaster und Castor Transport da stehen können. So wenig wie der gegengelenkt hat, hatte das Heck max. 5° Driftwinkel.


 
Na dann fahr mal mit 30 in ein stehendes Fahrzeug rein und dann guckmal was von deinem und dem anderen Fahrzeug übrig bleibt.. Da wäre locker ein Schade im 6 stelligen Bereich entstanden und wenn das nicht übel ist dann weiß ich auch nicht. Das übel war hier auch mehr auf den Pick Up bezogen in dem anscheinend viel Arbeit steckt. Mir ist einer mal im Stand in die Seite gefahren als wir an einer roten Ampel standen, hat mich irgendwie übersehen und wollte die Spur wechseln, ich hatte nen Schaden  von 4500€..

Aber wir wissen ja alle du bist Superman, du könntest mit 300 in ein anderes Auto krachen, dein Allrad würde dich retten


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Motor ist wegen einem VIEEEEEEL zu Mageren-Gemisch verreckt und es war dann ein Loch im 3ten Zylinder. Dies wäre nicht auf dem Leistungsprüfstand passiert, sagte selbst der Abstimmer.


 Und die Klopfregelung war außer Betrieb ebenso wie die Lambdaregelung? Wenn ein Motor soooo dermaßen mager läuft, dass er sich zerstört, dann muss da aber einiges im argen gewesen sein. Vorallem dauert das ja eine ganze Weile, bis sich da was tut. Die Karre muss ja außerdem 0 Leistung gehabt haben und Aussetzer ohne Ende.

Ich habe noch keinen Motor gesehen, der wegen zu mager kaputt gegangen ist. Selbst wenn der Kraftstoffdruck nicht passt wegen ne kaputten Pumpe, gehen die Motoren weit vor Zerstörung in den Notlauf oder man bekommt die Leistung reduziert.

Endweder war da schon was am Motor kaputt oder die haben auf keinerlei Anzeichen reagiert. Frei nach dem Motto: Löschen, löschen Vollgas. Wenn der Kerl wirklich so gut ist wie du behaubtest, dann tippe ich auf Vorschaden.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Na dann fahr mal mit 30 in ein stehendes Fahrzeug  rein und dann guckmal was von deinem und dem anderen Fahrzeug übrig  bleibt.. Da wäre locker ein Schade im 6 stelligen Bereich entstanden und  wenn das nicht übel ist dann weiß ich auch nicht. Das übel war hier  auch mehr auf den Pick Up bezogen in dem anscheinend viel Arbeit steckt.  Mir ist einer mal im Stand in die Seite gefahren als wir an einer roten  Ampel standen, hat mich irgendwie übersehen und wollte die Spur  wechseln, ich hatte nen Schaden  von 4500€..
> 
> Aber wir wissen ja  alle du bist Superman, du könntest mit 300 in ein anderes Auto krachen,  dein Allrad würde dich retten


Na klar, wenn man wegen so nem kleinen Rutscher vollkommen die Kontrolle verliert und irgendwo reinkracht. Sowas sollte aber selbst ein Ottonormalfahrer "grade" noch so gerissen bekommen. Ist ja nicht so, das die Karre bei über 100 mit 30° Driftwinkel stand...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das deuten? Ich glaube nicht das bei bmw die CR-technik version 1 schon euro 4 geschafft hat. (außer sie sind erst bei V2 oder 3 eingestiegen) Alles danach ist eine weiterentwicklung um z.b. euro-normen zu schaffen.
> Keine ahnung was du da hattest, aber ein pumpe-düse war das nicht.  Meiner geht konstant auch über 4000, aber was will ich da? Ab 3000 touren kann ich lässig einen gang "überschalten" und in den untersten 3en ist mit drehzahl auch nix zu holen. Im 4. würde es sich dann lohnen, aber da steht wieder die frage wozu...
> HaHa...hier hat einer ein "benzin-getriebe" im diesel...
> Träge ist der bei mir schon ab 1800 upm nicht mehr.
> ...


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das die erste oder zweite CR Generation ist, zumindest wird Euro4 ohne großen  technischen Aufwand erreicht.
Ich kenne keinen PD der Drehzahl mag und bei dem es sich lohnt den zu drehen. Die CR Diesel drehen deutlich sauberer hoch, das ist Fakt. Nicht umsonst ist jeder etwas aktuellere BMW Diesel ein CR, da das der deutlich sportlichere Motor ist und besser zur Marke BMW passt. 
Die 4 Zylinder CR die ich gefahren bin, hatten alle eine gute Laufkultur mit wenig Vibrationen. Ein PD kann so eine Laufruhe nicht erreichen (technisch bedingt). Und ich kenne Laufruhe, ich fahre selbst noch einen Reihensechser.
Zum Druck: Je schneller der Stößel eingedrückt wird, desto höher der Druck. Je langsamer der Stößel eingedrückt wird, desto geringer der Druck. Warum das nun so ist, weiß ich nicht genau, ein Grund sind aber innere Leckagen in der Pumpeneinheit, die auch nötig sind, da der Kolben sonst keinen Schmierfilm aufbauen würde (Ähnlich wie bei Hydraulischen Schieberventilen) Bei nicht komprimierbaren Medien reicht ja schon die kleinste Leckage aus, um den Druck fallen zu lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @TheBadfrag also wenn du genau den E30 willst, viel spass den hat Alpina nur 9 mal gebaut, und davon dürften auch nicht mehr alle leben. Aber der ist wirklich hübsch, das zusammenspiel der IX Radlaufverbreiterung, der IX Schweller und der Frontschürze passt einfach richtig gut zusammen. Und die Felgen *saber* mitunter die schönsten Felgen die es für den E30 gibt, gefallen mir sogar besser als die BBS RS.
> BTW beim E30 brauchst eigentlich auf der Vorderachse garnich so viel Abtrieb, viel wichtiger ist das Heck eigentlich weil das recht leicht ist beim E30, einer der gründe warum z.b ab 323i die Batterie immer im Kofferaum ist ( inklusive nem ausgleichgewicht ), waerend die anderen Modelle die Batterie vorne haben. Auser beim Touring da ist ja sowieso mehr gewicht auf der Heckachse als bei den Limos.


 Puh, dann werd ich den wohl eher nicht bekommen. Die Felgen sind echt geil!


----------



## SamsonRade (5. Februar 2014)

Damal bei der Abstimmung meines escort cosworth wurde eine eingangsmessung auf dem Prüfstand gemacht. 

Alles an Hardware was nötig war umgebaut und die Software aufgespielt. 

Danach nochmal auf den Prüfstand. 

Dann sind wir auf die Straße zum Probefahreb. Dort war ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden mit der leistungsentfaltung. Der Tuner auch nicht. 

Also nochmal ab auf den Prüfstand und nachbearbeitet. 

Ich finde das es sich so gehört. Ist aber wohl nicht die Regel bei allen Firmen.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Ich finde das es sich so gehört. Ist aber wohl nicht die Regel bei allen Firmen.


 
Finde ich auch.


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein finde ich überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich sage mein Auto hat xxx PS, muss ich das auch irgendwo her wissen. Bei einer Strassenabstimmung wird man keine Leistungsangabe bekommen, zumindestens eine die nichts taugt da zuviele andere Einflüsse den Wert verfälschen können. Somit MUSS mein Auto auf dem Prüfstand gewesen sein sonst kann ich nicht wissen das ich XXX PS habe. Ausser ich schätze es aber das sagt dann auch nix aus, hab Bekannte die schätzen ihren Corsa auch auf 140PS und auf dem Prüfstand wird er wenn überhaupt 110PS haben. Und wer auf dem Prüfstand war wird auch ein Diagramm haben, wieso sollte man sowas wegschmeißen. Soweit sind wir uns denke ich einig oder?


Grundsätzlich hast du da natürlich recht mit einem Prüfstandlauf hat man eine Hausnummer wo man liegt. Allerdings sind manche Ergebnisse (je nach Prüfstand und Prüfmethode) nicht mal das Papier wert auf denen es steht! Ein bisschen Schlupf auf der Rolle ein wenig klemmende Bremsen bei der Verlustleistungsmessung etc. und schon sieht das Ergebnis ganz anders aus. Vielleicht ist mir auch einfach nicht so wichtig zu wissen wieviel Leistung mein Bock hat und wenn ich das wissen will geh ich auf die Bahn und fahre eine 100-200 bzw 100-300 Messung das sagt für mich mehr aus als jedes Diagramm!
Zumal das Thema hier jetzt gar nix mit der Abstimmung zu tun hat! Macht natürlich beim Kunden immer einen guten Eindruck so ein Wisch in der Hand zu halten! Aber da gab es in der Vergangenheit auch schon schwarze Schafe die ein wenig getrickst hatten...



> Für mich ist eine Straßenabstimmung murks, somit ist die zweite Aussage das sie den Motor gekillt hat auch nicht radikal sondern meine Meinung. Der Motor ist wegen einem VIEEEEEEL zu Mageren-Gemisch verreckt und es war dann ein Loch im 3ten Zylinder. Dies wäre nicht auf dem Leistungsprüfstand passiert, sagte selbst der Abstimmer. Nicht ohne Grund kostet eine Straßenabstimmung die Hälfte von einer "richtigen" aufm Prüfstand. Man hätte das Abmagern auf dem Prüfstand deutlich früher gemerkt da man deutlich mehr Daten zu einer gleichen Zeit abfragen kann.


Ganz ehrlich? Wenn ein Abstimmer das nicht merkt macht er was falsch! Oder alternativ auch möglich das es wie schon geschrieben am schlecht gebauten Motor lag Thema Undichtigkeit etc. alles schon passiert auch den Besten. Und warum das auf einem Rollenprüfstand nicht passiert wäre ist mir schleierhaft ganz im Gegenteil dort herrschen meist noch schneller hohe Temperaturen im System weil die Lüfter meist zu klein sind und somit ist man noch schneller an der Klopfgrenze. 



> Ein Motorprüfstand ist auch ein Prüfstand, für mich im Grunde das gleiche. Ob die Leistung nun über Rollen oder direkt am Motor gemessen wird ist mir egal. Bei einem Motorprüfstand kannst du dafür nicht die KW am Rad bessen, welche meiner Meinung nach deutlich interessanter ist als die Leistung an der Kurbelwelle.


Ein Motorprüfstand hat vorallem deutlich bessere Messtoleranzen... aber auch das hat nix mit der Abstimmung auf einem Rollenprüfstand zu tun!



> Ich weiß es schon, hab den Motor immerhin mit auseinander genommen. Der Motor lief viel zu mager und es wurde zu spät gemerkt. Steht kurz erklärt oben.


s.o.

am Ende ist es eigentlich auch sch... egal wie man den Weg geht solange ihr die abschliessende Runde auf dem Asphalt macht und dementsprechend die Zündung etc. abstimmt sollte zumindest am Ende in etwa das gleiche raus kommen! Meinem Abstimmer würde das allerdings zu lange dauern nachträglich noch mal alles zu ändern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einer schlechten Map bis in den Begrenzer fährst, verreckt dir jeder Motor bei einem viel zu mageren Gemisch.
> Der Motor lief vor dem Mappen astrein und war top gepflegt. Bis auf einen größeren Lader und ein freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät auch Serie.


 Dann musst du aber schon öfters als ein paar mal in den Begrenzer gefahren sein. Und wenn nach 10-20 mal hochbeschleunigen mit viel zu magerem Gemisch immer noch keine Fehler/Notlauf eingetreten sind, dann war auf jeden Fall was faul. Der Tuner hätte das auch sicher gemerkt, dass die Karre wie nen Sack Nüsse läuft. Zu mager merkt man ja am Fahren sofort, selbst ohne Tester, zu fett eher nicht. Egal wie gut ein Motor gewartet wurde, in der Technik steckt man nicht drin. Mir ist auch schon auf ner Probefahrt aus heiterem Himmel nen Motor kaputt gegangen. Kann man nix machen. Der war wegen Getriebeproblemen da und bei der Adaptierungsfahrt hat sich dann ein Injektor dazu entschlossen dauerhaft inzuspritzen. Ich hatte den Motor nach 1-2 Sekunden zwar aus aber da hatte sich das schon erledigt.


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und die Klopfregelung war außer Betrieb ebenso wie die Lambdaregelung? Wenn ein Motor soooo dermaßen mager läuft, dass er sich zerstört, dann muss da aber einiges im argen gewesen sein. Vorallem dauert das ja eine ganze Weile, bis sich da was tut. Die Karre muss ja außerdem 0 Leistung gehabt haben und Aussetzer ohne Ende.
> 
> Ich habe noch keinen Motor gesehen, der wegen zu mager kaputt gegangen ist. Selbst wenn der Kraftstoffdruck nicht passt wegen ne kaputten Pumpe, gehen die Motoren weit vor Zerstörung in den Notlauf oder man bekommt die Leistung reduziert.
> 
> Endweder war da schon was am Motor kaputt oder die haben auf keinerlei Anzeichen reagiert. Frei nach dem Motto: Löschen, löschen Vollgas. Wenn der Kerl wirklich so gut ist wie du behaubtest, dann tippe ich auf Vorschaden.


Lambdaregelung ist bei volllast ausser Betrieb, da gehts rein nach Kennfeld! 
totgeklingelte Motoren gibt es natürlich! Manchmal ist dies auch nicht sofort ersichtlich z.B. Stegbruch zwischen den Kolbenringen aber keine schmelz Spuren am Kolben... allerdings ist ein Loch im Kolben schon eine Sache die man mitbekommen sollte. Ein guter Abstimmer hat dafür eine externe Klopferkennung an Board damit sollte er das hören/sehen (je nach Ausführung) und sowas vermeiden!


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

Du kannst mir schon glauben wenn ich sage das der Motor vorher keine Probleme gemacht hat, es war einfach eine scheiß Map. Wenn ein Abstimmer (der nur Straßenabstimmungen macht) meint das es auf dem Prüfstand nicht passiert wäre, wird wohl was dran sein. Wieso und weshalb weiß ich nicht, war bei der Abstimmung und dem Gespräch nicht dabei. Ich hatte vorher schon eine eher durchwachsene Meinung von Straßenabstimmungen. Straßenabstimmungen sond ok, sofern sie aufm Prüfstand nochmal kontrolliert werden.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Puh, dann werd ich den wohl eher nicht bekommen. Die Felgen sind echt geil!


 
Ohja sehen auch auf nem Mtech 2 Cabrio Pornös aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder auf nem Mtech 1 passen die auch perfekt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nur schade das die Alpina felgen so heiß begehrt sind, vorallem als 17" werden die dinger gebraucht auch gern mal für 1500€ verkauft


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du kannst mir schon glauben wenn ich sage das der Motor vorher keine Probleme gemacht hat, es war einfach eine scheiß Map. Wenn ein Abstimmer (der nur Straßenabstimmungen macht) meint das es auf dem Prüfstand nicht passiert wäre, wird wohl was dran sein. Wieso und weshalb weiß ich nicht, war bei der Abstimmung und dem Gespräch nicht dabei. Ich hatte vorher schon eine eher durchwachsene Meinung von Straßenabstimmungen. Straßenabstimmungen sond ok, sofern sie aufm Prüfstand nochmal kontrolliert werden.


Deine Argumentationskette hinkt hier gerade etwas! Wieso sollte eine Straßen Abstimmung auf einem Rollenprüfstand kontrolliert werden? Vorhin hast du noch geschrieben das ihr eine Abschlussfahrt nach der Prüfstandabstimmung auf der Straße macht also kontrolliert ihr ja wohl eher die Prüfstandsabstimmung auf der Straße!!!

Aber gut ich glaube das bringt uns alle hier nicht weiter, Meinungen sind nun mal verschieden und eigentlich geht hier im Forum ja auch um was anderes glaube ich....  Fahr einfach weiter auf deinen Prüfstand und sei glücklich damit!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Lambdaregelung ist bei volllast ausser Betrieb, da gehts rein nach Kennfeld!
> totgeklingelte Motoren gibt es natürlich! Manchmal ist dies auch nicht sofort ersichtlich z.B. Stegbruch zwischen den Kolbenringen aber keine schmelz Spuren am Kolben... allerdings ist ein Loch im Kolben schon eine Sache die man mitbekommen sollte. Ein guter Abstimmer hat dafür eine externe Klopferkennung an Board damit sollte er das hören/sehen (je nach Ausführung) und sowas vermeiden!


 Warum sollte die außer Betrieb sein? Das mag bei alten Fahrzeugen gewesen sein aber bei neueren sollte die dann auch arbeiten. Grade bei turbogeladenen Autos wird heuzutage ja nicht mehr total überfettet. Und wenn man aufm Tester beim Hochbeschleunigen 1,2 anstatt 0,8 stehen hat, dann fährt man sicherlich nicht so weiter. ...oder doch? Ma schaun wie lange der hält! *hehehe*


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte die außer Betrieb sein? Das mag bei alten Fahrzeugen gewesen sein aber bei neueren sollte die dann auch arbeiten. Grade bei turbogeladenen Autos wird heuzutage ja nicht mehr total überfettet. Und wenn man aufm Tester beim Hochbeschleunigen 1,2 anstatt 0,8 stehen hat, dann fährt man sicherlich nicht so weiter. ...oder doch? Ma schaun wie lange der hält! *hehehe*


Es war die Rede von einem SR20 Motor da wird es wohl so ein. 

Wieso ist doch wie beim Autoquartett! 1,2 ist mehr als 0,8 also besser! Immer druff aufs Gas


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Es war die Rede von einem SR20 Motor da wird es wohl so ein.


 Da muss ich dir das wohl mal einfach so glauben. Hab an dem Motor nicht nicht eine Schraube gedreht.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Puh, dann werd ich den wohl eher nicht bekommen. Die Felgen sind echt geil!



Die kannst du aber noch bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die kannst du aber noch bekommen.


 Die Felgen ja, DEN E30 aber eher nicht.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Deine Argumentationskette hinkt hier gerade etwas! Wieso sollte eine Straßen Abstimmung auf einem Rollenprüfstand kontrolliert werden? Vorhin hast du noch geschrieben das ihr eine Abschlussfahrt nach der Prüfstandabstimmung auf der Straße macht also kontrolliert ihr ja wohl eher die Prüfstandsabstimmung auf der Straße!!!


 
Wo hinkt die Argumentationskette? Nirgends... wenn es nochmal nachkontrolliert wird KÖNNTE ich damit leben ergo wäre sie ok. Ich sagte nicht das sie gut ist  Den für mich richtigen Weg habe ich nun mindestens 3 mal beschrieben. Leg mir also nicht irgendwelche Wörter oder Aussagen in den Mund, die ich so nicht gesagt habe  

Ich werde auch weiterhin den gewöhnten Gang machen Prüfstand -> Prüfstand -> Straßenfinalabstimmung.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Februar 2014)

Aber nur wenn du vieeeel Geld in die Hand nimmst, eigentlich isses schon fast billiger nen E30 auf 5 loch umzubauen und dann 5 loch Alpina Felgen zu nehmen. Viele haben den E30 auch nur auf 5 Loch umgebaut wegen den Alpina Felgen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum Druck: Je schneller der Stößel eingedrückt wird, desto höher der Druck. Je langsamer der Stößel eingedrückt wird, desto geringer der Druck. Warum das nun so ist, weiß ich nicht genau, ein Grund sind aber innere Leckagen in der Pumpeneinheit, die auch nötig sind, da der Kolben sonst keinen Schmierfilm aufbauen würde (Ähnlich wie bei Hydraulischen Schieberventilen) Bei nicht komprimierbaren Medien reicht ja schon die kleinste Leckage aus, um den Druck fallen zu lassen.


 Wenn du es dir durchlesen willst, hier gibt es eine beschreibung zur PDE und dem einspritzvorgang. Druckangaben waren dagegen keine zu finden, weil das anscheinend auch immer im zusammenhang mit den ventil-öffnungszeiten steht. Küstliche leckagen in der einheit konnte ich dagegen keine ausmachen. Da gibt es nur, wie bei CR mit sicherheit auch, ein ventil das bei überdruck öffnet.
Die letzte version der pumpe-düse hatte auch kein magnetventil mehr sondern piezo. Damit war dann auch eine voreinspritzung drin (mit magnet nur nacheinspritzung), was den geräuschpegel verringerte.


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wo hinkt die Argumentationskette? Nirgends... wenn es nochmal nachkontrolliert wird KÖNNTE ich damit leben ergo wäre sie ok. Ich sagte nicht das sie gut ist  Den für mich richtigen Weg habe ich nun mindestens 3 mal beschrieben. Leg mir also nicht irgendwelche Wörter oder Aussagen in den Mund, die ich so nicht gesagt habe
> 
> Ich werde auch weiterhin den gewöhnten Gang machen Prüfstand -> Prüfstand -> Straßenfinalabstimmung.


 
HAHAHA du willst mich veräppeln oder? Ich leg dir nix in den Mund! Du hast geschrieben: 


> Ich hatte vorher schon eine eher durchwachsene Meinung von Straßenabstimmungen. Straßenabstimmungen sond ok, sofern sie aufm Prüfstand nochmal kontrolliert werden.


hier möchtest du die Straßenabstimmung auf dem Prüfstand kontrollieren!

und vorher sowie eben nochmal hast du geschrieben:


> Prüfstand -> Prüfstand -> Straßenfinalabstimmung.


Hier hingegen kontrollierst/korrigierst du die Prüfstandabstimmung auf der Straße!

Na wie denn nun? Merkst du das da irgendwas keinen Sinn macht? Oder schreib ich hier mit einem Baum?


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Kann mir einer hier die Fahrgestellnummer von meinem Pug 206 richtig entschlüsseln?
> Laut Internet sind die letzten acht Ziffern die Produktionsnummer. Ich glaub aber kaum, dass innerhalb von 9 Monaten über 40 Mio von den Dingern gebaut wurden.


 
Schick mir deine FIN per PN. Ich habe einen FIN-Katalog und kann dir alle 17 Stellen einzeln aufschlüsseln.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

Machst du das gerade absichtlich oder kannst du nichts dafür?

Wie oft soll ich dir es jetzt noch erklären bist du es endlich verstanden hast? Also mein aller letzter Versuch... ich KÖNNTE mit einer Straßenabstimmung leben, sofern sie DANACH nochmal auf einem Prüfstand kontrolliert werden würde. Das heißt jetzt nicht das ich Straßenabstimmungen gut finde, den herkömmlichen Weg würde ich IMMER bevorzugen. Damit ist gemeint wenn ich selber eine Straßenabstimmung machen könnte wie es zum Beispiel mein bester Freund mit seiner MegaSquirt 3 kann, würde ich es eventuell auch machen und DANACH zu einem professionellen Tuner fahren und die Feinabstimmung auf dem Prüfstand machen lassen. Eine REINE Straßenabstimmung halte ich nach wie vor für total falsch und würde ich nie machen. Eine Gegenkontrolle aufm Prüfstand wäre das mindeste... 

Jetzt solltest selbst du es verstanden haben... sonst rede ich scheinbar mit einem Baum.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Februar 2014)

Mal was anderes 

Tut ihr euch auch schwer beim erkennen, welcher Kraftstoff jetzt der richtige für euren Wagen ist?  

Seit dem ich an der Tanke arbeite, wundert es mich doch schon arg, wie viele nicht wissen was sie tanken sollen 

Gut bei Shell steht an der Säule ja davor noch FuelSave davor, aber das macht die Sache doch nicht undurchsichtiger oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2014)

Was ich tanken will weiß ich natürlich, aber gerade bei Shell muss man das E10 zum Teil echt suchen weil es das nur an einer von drei Säulen gibt.


----------



## getsomenuts (5. Februar 2014)

Ach komm lass gut sein!

feine deutsche Eiche nehm ich an...


----------



## Seeefe (5. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich tanken will weiß ich natürlich, aber gerade bei Shell muss man das E10 zum Teil echt suchen weil es das nur an einer von drei Säulen gibt.


 
Ja das suchen ist ja eine Sache, aber bei vielen scheitert es ja schon allein beim unterscheiden, was jetzt das normale Super ist, was das E10, usw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

Was? Warum sollt man nicht wissen, was da reinkommt? Aufer arbeit tanke ich 95, 98 und Diesel alles durcheinander und hab noch nie irgendwo was falsches reingemacht.

Außer das eine mal, das war *episch*.
Heiligabend 20 vor 12. Noch 20 Minuten bis Feierabend. Fahr mal den Smart tanken! Ok. Ich zur Tanke gefahren. Pistole rein und mit 95er vollgemacht. Ich mache den Tankdeckel zu, gehe ums Auto zum bezahlen und lese im Augenwinkel hinten am Auto "mh*d*". Ich nur so: WTF WHAT THE MOTHFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!! NEEEEEEEIN! Ich die Tankklappe nochmal aufgemacht und da stand aber 95 Oktan drin. Hä noch nen blick auf den Drehzahlmesser, hmmm is nen Benziner. *schweiß von der Stirn putz* Dann hab ich bezahlt und bin zurückgefahren und hab erstmal nachgeguckt was mhd heist. "Mirco Hybrid Drive" ist quasi nur nen bescheuerter Name für StartStop System.

 Werd ich nicht vergessen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich tanken will weiß ich natürlich, aber  gerade bei Shell muss man das E10 zum Teil echt suchen weil es das nur  an einer von drei Säulen gibt.


 Tankt ja auch keiner den Biosaft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Küstliche leckagen in der einheit konnte ich dagegen keine ausmachen.


 
Doch, die gibt es. Sind aber meistens sehr klein. Die minimalen Leckagen müssen vorhanden sein, damit sich ein Schmierfilm zwischen Pumpenkolben und Wandung aufbauen kann. Sonst würde ja Metall auf Metall reiben, was zu einer sehr hohen Abnutzung führen würde. So ein Spalt ist meisten um die 5-10µm klein. Da der Kolben aber den Druck stetig weiter erhöht, ergeben sich dadurch wahrscheinlich keine Nachteile, da ein eventueller leichter Druckverlust gleich ausgeglichen wird.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

Wie kann man nicht wissen was man tankt? Immerhin muss man das doch fast wöchentlich machen...  Bei mir kommt nur Aral Ultimate 102 ins Auto bzw ins Alltagsauto normales Super. Demnächst wird dann auf E85 umgestiegen... da kann es bestimmt mal vorkommen das ich ausversehen die falsche Säule ansteuer bis mir bewusst wird was ich danken muss.


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2014)

Ich hab einmal falsch getankt vorn paar Jahren. Lief sogar noch einigermaßen aber der ständige Notlauf 
und das üble Ruckeln und Nageln war dann doch etwas nervig  Aber ein PD ist ja robust 

Ich denke aber die Frage war eher auf "Ich fahre einen Benziner. Tanke ich Super, E10 oder Ultimate?" bezogen.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2014)

Super und E10 kannst du doch in alle Autos tanken, Ultimate ist für 98% der Autos eigentlich quatsch das sie mit der hohen Oktanzahl eh nicht viel anfangen können. Von daher sollte es eigentlich kein Problem beim Tanken geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hab einmal falsch getankt vorn paar Jahren. Lief sogar noch einigermaßen aber der ständige Notlauf
> und das üble Ruckeln und Nageln war dann doch etwas nervig  Aber ein PD ist ja robust
> 
> Ich denke aber die Frage war eher auf "Ich fahre einen Benziner. Tanke ich Super, E10 oder Ultimate?" bezogen.


 Nen neuer Diesel hätte sehr schnell aufgegeben.

...die neue S-Klasse kann man nicht mehr falsch betanken. Man bekommt weder Benzin in nen Diesel noch Diesel in nen Benziner. Echt geil, was die sich da haben einfallen lassen.


----------



## watercooled (5. Februar 2014)

Jep, da ists tödlich.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was? Warum sollt man nicht wissen, was da reinkommt? Aufer arbeit tanke ich 95, 98 und Diesel alles durcheinander und hab noch nie irgendwo was falsches reingemacht.


 
Ja das Frage ich mich ja auch 

Gut vielleicht ists nur an Shell Tankstellen so, aber ich bekomm des öfteren die Frage gestellt, ob FuelSave Super 95 den auch wirklich Super ist  Naja Super steht schonmal in der Wortfolge, genau wie 95  So groß ist die auswahl dann auch nicht mehr denk ich mir dann nur 
Ein Kollege von mir weiß z.B. aber auch garnicht was er mit der 95 anfangen soll. In Polen wär der aufgeschmissen, da stehen an den Zapfsäulen nur 95,98, Diesel und Gas  Nichts mit Super oder so 

Witzig was ein Kunde mir letzten erzählt hat. Der Tankt immer bei uns und immer an der selben Säule Diesel. Die war an einem Tag besetzt, da ist er auf ne andere gefahren. Blöd nur das an seiner "stamm" Säule Diesel ganz rechts ist, an der Säule wo er diesmal getankt hat aber Super ganz rechts ist. 
Tja, und dann ist er auch noch losgefahren. 500€ hats ihn gekostet, alle Schläuche usw. reinigen zu lassen,der Motor war wohl noch nicht hin. Jetzt 2000km später scheint der Wagen wohl immernoch zu laufen, glück für ihn, aber da sagte er doch tatsächlich man solle als Verkäufer die Kunden beim bezahlen am besten nochmal darauf Hinweisen was sie getankt hätten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre im z4 nur Super+, im 1er normalen Diesel bzw. 2-3x pro Jahr eine Tankfüllung Ultimate Diesel.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre im z4 nur Super+, im 1er normalen Diesel bzw. 2-3x pro Jahr eine Tankfüllung Ultimate Diesel.



Was ist eigentlich am Ultimate Diesel besonders/anders?


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich am Ultimate Diesel besonders/anders?



Kristallklar, geruchsärmer und blitzsauber: Das neue Aral Ultimate Diesel ist ein moderner Hochleistungskraftstoff, der in jedem Fahrer das gute Gefühl zurücklässt, sauberer weiter zu kommen. (sagt Aral) 

 Wichtig ist: Beim tanken immer schön tief einatmen, sonst stellt sich das "gute Gefühl" nicht ein!


----------



## Murdoch (6. Februar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich am Ultimate Diesel besonders/anders?


 
Du tust etwas gutes.... Für die Geldbeutel der Konzerne. 

Damit die ihren Söhnen umweltfreundlichere Hubschrauber zu Weihnachten schenken können.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2014)

Mein Scirocco bekommt auch nur Super+. Vor allem im Winter merkt man schon beim Kaltstart den Unterschied zu Super.


----------



## Murdoch (6. Februar 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mein Scirocco bekommt auch nur Super+. Vor allem im Winter merkt man schon beim Kaltstart den Unterschied zu Super.


 
Wenn er auch auf die Oktan zahl eingestellt ist bestimmt, ansonsten kannst auch mit das Geld geben.


----------



## Zoon (6. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich tanken will weiß ich natürlich, aber  gerade bei Shell muss man das E10 zum Teil echt suchen weil es das nur  an einer von drei Säulen gibt.



So gings mir aber auch da  Diesel derzeit saugünstig ist (und VPower Diesel auch)  hab ich mal ne  Ladung VPower Diesel getankt.  Hab nach der Säule gesucht wie ein  Fahranfänger ,  weil die gabs nur an einer von den 4 Tankstationen und im Gegensatz zu  normalen Tanken ist bei der Shell jede der Tankstationen anders


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich am Ultimate Diesel besonders/anders?


 
Kein Biodiesel Anteil, aber nur beim Ultimate von Aral  In dem Shell Premium Diesel ist Biodiesel enthalten.
Ab und zu eine Tankfüllung löst die Verunreinigungen durch den Biodiesel im Motor.
Merkt man auch daran, dass sich der DPF mit Ultimate nie freibrennen muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich am Ultimate Diesel besonders/anders?


 
Höhere Cetanzahl, dadurch ein wenig mehr Leistung und kein Biodiesel.


----------



## Zoon (6. Februar 2014)

Ich habe hier noch ne Aral mit Ultimate Diesel, der ist hier ca 10 ct billiger als das Shell VPower. Und bei den günstigen Preisen derzeit werde ich wohl dabei bleiben. Ich war selber erstaunt bei den paar Wochen mit -15 °C bei den billigsten Diesel von der Freien Kaltstartverhalten wie ein alter Deutz, und seit VPower ist der Karren auch bei Kaltstart vernünftig angesprungen. 

Wird sich bei meiner DPF Kiste sicher auszahlen, bessere Kaltstarts, weniger Ruß beim Starten = weniger Reinigung des DPF.


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2014)

Was ist daran denn eigentlich so Leistungssteigernd?
Sowas wie Oktan gibts da ja nicht....


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2014)

Leistungssteigernd is da nix.. Aber es verbrennt halt sauberer und ich merke beim Ultimate von Aral schon unterschiede. Auch die Tankfüllung hält länger. Kommt halt immer darauf an wo ich grade bin und ob ich tanken muss, wenn ne Aral in der Nähe ist tanke ich immer Ultimate..

Auch 2-Taktöl gibts ab und zu nen Schuss in Tank


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sowas wie Oktan gibts da ja nicht....


 
Täusche ich mich, oder ist das Analogon zu der Oktanzahl beim Diesel nicht die oben erwähnte Cetanzahl? (Mal davon abgesehen dass es phyikalisch so ziemlich das Gegenteil beschreibt )


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist daran denn eigentlich so Leistungssteigernd?
> Sowas wie Oktan gibts da ja nicht....


 
Beim Diesel gibt es nur eine Cetanzahl. Diese gibt die Zündwilligkeit des Diesels an. Höhere Zahl = besser. Entzündet sich der Diesel schneller/besser hat die Verbrennung mehr Energie. Dadurch qualmt der Motor nicht so stark und hat mehr Leistung.
Diesel nach ROZ oder MOZ auf Klopffestigkeit zu testen würde keinen Sinn ergeben, weil man ja den Diesel möglichst schnell nach dem Einspritzen entflammt haben will.


----------



## Zoon (6. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Auch 2-Taktöl gibts ab und zu nen Schuss in Tank



Den Trick kannte ich auch. ca 500 ml gutes Liqui Moly 2Taktöl in den Tank vorm Nachtanken. Damit schnurrte mein 320d auch wie ein Kätzchen


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Den Trick kannte ich auch. ca 500 ml gutes Liqui Moly 2Taktöl in den Tank vorm Nachtanken. Damit schnurrte mein 320d auch wie ein Kätzchen



Und was bringt das?


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und was bringt das?


 
Zweitaktöl zum Diesel mischen? Ja/Nein/Warum? Zusammenfassende Entscheidungshilfe. - BMW-Treff Forum

Hab vorhin son Golf GTD mit dem Soundgenerator gehört.. Also bei den großen Dieseln hört es sich ja passend und in Ordnung an, aber bei dem Golf klang das einfach nur absolut lächerlich.. Aber wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Zweitaktöl zum Diesel mischen? Ja/Nein/Warum? Zusammenfassende Entscheidungshilfe. - BMW-Treff Forum
> 
> Hab vorhin son Golf GTD mit dem Soundgenerator gehört.. Also bei den großen Dieseln hört es sich ja passend und in Ordnung an, aber bei dem Golf klang das einfach nur absolut lächerlich.. Aber wirklich lächerlich.


 
Was war mit dem verkehrt (ich hab den noch nie gefahren / gehört)?


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2014)

Das hat einfach überhaupt nicht zum Auto gepasst und in Verbindung mit dem 4 Zylinder hat sich das total beschissen angehört.. Wenn man weiß da sitzt nen kleiner 4 Zylinder vorne und dann röhrts hinten raus als würde da nen 9l 8 Zylinder unter der Haube stecken wirkts einfach lächerlich.

Wiegesagt bei den großen Dieseln klingt das noch harmonisch und akzeptabel aber das war wirklich


----------



## Joselman (6. Februar 2014)

Soundgenerator ansich ist schon peinlich.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2014)

Audi Quatro FTW! 

http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/zu-schnell-zu-glatt-audi-verliert-kontrolle-und-kracht-in-haltestelle_id_3593736.html


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2014)

Der GTD ist aber schon ein echt geiles Gerät  Gerade der Verbrauch ist wirklich nice.


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Audi Quatro FTW!
> 
> http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/zu-schnell-zu-glatt-audi-verliert-kontrolle-und-kracht-in-haltestelle_id_3593736.html



Führerschein auf Lebenszeit entziehen


----------



## roadgecko (6. Februar 2014)

Das hier ist besser Fahrer fällt aus Auto: Die dümmste Art, einen Unfall zu bauen - Video - Auto - FOCUS Online


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Audi Quatro FTW!
> 
> http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/zu-schnell-zu-glatt-audi-verliert-kontrolle-und-kracht-in-haltestelle_id_3593736.html


 
Das Video ist doch mittlerweile schon old but old 
Das Auto oder das Antriebskonzept hat in keinster Weise damit zu tun, dass der Fahrer einen zu großen Driftwinkel gewählt hat und da nicht mehr rausgekommen ist. 
Jedes andere Auto hätte exakt genauso reagiert, vorallem, da der Untergrund vereist war.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Audi Quatro FTW!
> 
> Video Link: http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/zu-schnell-zu-glatt-audi-verliert-kontrolle-und-kracht-in-haltestelle_id_3593736.html



Der schöne Audi


----------



## fatlace (6. Februar 2014)

wen da eis beim audi war keine chance.
wens nur schnee gewesen wäre, hätte er es mit mehr gas villt packen können.
trotzdem asi sowas, kannst aufm parkplatz bringen oder irgendwo anders aber nicht auf öffentlichen straßen. 
alter ist das krank




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nf09US2-0as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2014)

Letztes Jahr auf NX Treffen.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> wen da eis beim audi war keine chance.
> wens nur schnee gewesen wäre, hätte er es mit mehr gas villt packen können.
> trotzdem asi sowas, kannst aufm parkplatz bringen oder irgendwo anders aber nicht auf öffentlichen straßen.
> alter ist das krank
> ...


 
Sind die alle komplett gestört oder warum schreien die alle wie besessen? Die sind ja lauter wie das Fahrzeug alter meine Fresse..


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf09US2-0as



Und damit zum TÜV. "Jetzt lassen sie mal das Auto an..."


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Audi Quatro FTW!
> 
> http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/zu-schnell-zu-glatt-audi-verliert-kontrolle-und-kracht-in-haltestelle_id_3593736.html


 Wenn man mit zu viel Driftwinkel rauskommt und es nicht mehr packen wird, gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Am Ende der Kurve wieder voll einschlagen und kurz Vollgas und das Auto in einen Dreher zu bringen (kann auch schiefgehen, weil man nicht genau zielen kann)
2. Am Ende der Kurve kurz bevor das Auto anfängt nach innen zu kommen Zündung aus(bei ABS) und voll in die Bremse treten, damit alle 4 Räder sofort blockieren. Das Auto behällt dann die aktuelle Rutschbahn bei. Dann wär er gradeaus auf die Grade gerutscht.

Man muss natürlich die Nerven dazu haben und nicht in Panik geraten. Der hat nur noch oh shit oh shit oh shit gesagt und das Gas weggenommen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Zweitaktöl  zum Diesel mischen? Ja/Nein/Warum? Zusammenfassende Entscheidungshilfe.  - BMW-Treff Forum


 Halte ich für Blödsinn, weil:
1. Hochdruckpumpen quasi nie kaputt gehen
2. Fahrzeuge mit DPF es garnicht mögen, wenn Öl verbrannt wird
3. Injektoren heuzutage nicht für Fremdstoffe ausgelegt sind. Ich weis ja nicht wie gut so einem Piezo Injektor das tut, wenn er zwischendurch mal 2 Takt Öl mit Säure bekommt. Und ja in jeder Art von Motoröl ist Säure drin.

Wesendlich sinnvoller ist das wechseln des Dieselfilters nach Herstellervorgaben. Außerdem keine Billigfilter nehmen. Nicht umsonst sind die Intervalle für die Filter so gering.


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2014)

Es kommt selten vor... aber zum Zweitaktöl muss ich TheBadFrag komplett zustimmen. Wechselintervalle einhalten und die Filter tauschen dann braucht man solche Spielerein nicht. Ist nicht gut für die Injektoren... in wiefern sie da kaputt gehen kann man nur abschätzen. Nötig ist es auf jedenfall nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2014)

Und wenn man das in der Garantiezeit macht, kann man alle Schäden am Motor selber zahlen. Die im Werk wollen sehr oft Kraftstoffproben haben und wenn da Zweitaktöl drin ist-> HAHA selber zahlen.


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2014)

Richtig so... wieso soll der Hersteller auch für solche sinnlosen Aktionen Geld bezahlen? 2 Taktöl hat in einem halbwegs modernen Auto überhaupt nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es kommt selten vor... aber zum Zweitaktöl muss ich TheBadFrag komplett zustimmen. Wechselintervalle einhalten und die Filter tauschen dann braucht man solche Spielerein nicht. Ist nicht gut für die Injektoren... in wiefern sie da kaputt gehen kann man nur abschätzen. Nötig ist es auf jedenfall nicht.


 
Es gibt viele Leute die haben mit dieser Methode Injektorprobleme behoben, einfach mal durch die Foren lesen. Da gibts ellenlange Threads und keiner von denen hat irgendwann Probleme mit Injektoren oder sonstwas bekommen. Ruhigerer Motorlauf, weniger Verbrauch und behobene Injektorprobleme sind die gängigsten Erfahrungen damit. 

Ich mach das jetzt auch nicht immer aber auf Langstrecken gibts immer nen Schuss rein und ich bin nun bei über 255tkm ohne jegliche Injektorprobleme oder sonstigem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2014)

Oh man in dem BMW Forum steht aber ne Menge Müll drin von ganz feiner Sorte:



> Dann würde ich sogar einen hohen Betrag wetten, dass die Klopfregelung  auch schon bei "Super" selbst dann nicht eingreifen muss, wenn man im  Hochsommer 2 Stunden lang mit Dauervollgas fährt (gilt für alle Sauger  von BMW, mit Ausnahme der M-Modelle).


Man kann sogar ganz Locker mit einem Gasstoß im Stand die Klopfregelung zum Arbeiten bringen und sogar sichtbar einem Zylinder mit einem 2 Kanal Oszi zuordnen. Beim Diesel arbeitet die sogar bei Leerlauf.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Februar 2014)

Was hat das damit zu tun das Leute damit Probleme  beheben konnten? Damit war auch nicht dieses Forum gemeint, das hab ich nur kurz gegoogelt. Außerdem laufen im Internet reichlich 9 mal kluge Fachmänner rum. Du lachst dich über das BMW Forum kaputt und wieder andere lachen deine Theorien aus, was willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen?


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2014)

Das Problem in Foren ist (egal ob BMW, Nissan oder was auch immer) es darf jeder posten. Ich glaube schon lange nicht mehr das was ich da teilweise lese. Klar es gibt bestimmt einige Leute in den Foren die deutlich mehr Ahnung haben als wir, der Großteil hingegen haben irgendwo mal was gehört und tragen das nun ins weite Internet. Ob Zweitaktöl nun die Injektoren beschädigt oder nicht und ob man damit die Injektoren wieder sauber bekommt kann ich nicht beurteilen, dafür fehlt mir eine Langzeitstudie. Persönlich sehe ich da aber keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun das Leute damit Probleme  beheben konnten? Damit war auch nicht dieses Forum gemeint, das hab ich nur kurz gegoogelt. Außerdem laufen im Internet reichlich 9 mal kluge Fachmänner rum. Du lachst dich über das BMW Forum kaputt und wieder andere lachen deine Theorien aus, was willst du damit zum Ausdruck bringen?


Naja das was da Stand war einfach komplett aber sowas von falsch, das gehört sofort gelöscht.

Oftmals reicht es auch schon aus das Auto ne ordendliche Runde über die Bahn zu scheuchen. Defekte Injektoren wird es aber nicht reparieren, weil 2 Takt Öl keinen Verschleiß wieder herstellen kann. Ich verlasse mich nicht auf irgendwelche Theorien oder was andere Leute für Erfahrungen mit Wundermitteln gemacht haben. Ich verlasse mich auf technische Fakten, die nachprüfbar sind.


 Bei Taxis ist das keine Seltenheit, dass die 500-600k km mit den originalen Injektoren fahren. ...ohne Öl.

Was kann an einem Injektor kaputt gehen?
Elektrischer Schaden - Hat 2 Takt Öl glaub ich eher weniger Einfluss drauf 

Wird äußerlich undicht - Kupferdichtring wird über die Zeit von der Verbrennung weggefressen, keinen Einfluss von 2 Takt Öl

Wird innerlich undicht und hält den Raildruck nicht mehr, meist springt  der Motor nicht mehr an oder Raildruckfehler unter Vollast - meist  schließt das Ventil nicht mehr richtig, passiert teilweise schon bei  wenig Kilometer, also kein Verschleiß. Mit der Zeit wird die innere  Undichtigkeit mehr aber da muss man schon einige Kilometer gerockt  haben. Ich glaube nicht das so viele +400k km fahren. 2 Takt Öl Einfluss? Keine Ahnung.

Injektor bleibt offen hängen, spritzt dauerhaft ein, totaler  Motorschaden nach max. 5-10 Sekunden unter Last - Da hilft auch kein 2  Takt Öl mehr

Piezo Verklebung löst sich oder Piezo selber bricht - 2 Takt Öl machts  eher schlimmer, weil Piezo Kleber sicher nicht für 2 Takt Öl gemacht ist

Injektor-Düsennadel arbeitet sich in Nadelsitz ein, Injektor beginnt mit  leichter Dauereinspritzung aus einzelnen Löchern, Loch im Kolben nach  einiger Zeit - Da die Düsennadel immer bis komplett in den Sitz kracht  und die 2000 bar Druck abdichten muss, hilft dir da auch kein 2 Takt Öl.

Dreck und Verbrennungsreste werden beim Starten und wenig Raildruck in  den Injektor gedrückt, Motor läuft schlecht - 2 Takt Öl erhöht den  Raildruck nicht -> keine Wirkung. Injektoren ausbauen und spülen.


Es ist klar das ein Motor mit 2 Takt Öl ruhiger im Stand läuft. Öl ist  bei weitem nicht so zündwillig wie Diesel und die Verbrennung wird  langsamer und weicher. Das hat nix mit Wundermittel zu tun.

Wenn ich was vergessen haben sollte, kann gerne ergänzt werden.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sind die alle komplett gestört oder warum schreien die alle wie besessen? Die sind ja lauter wie das Fahrzeug alter meine Fresse..


 
Das sind die berüchtigten Baumarkttuner.


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

gibts hier ein paar photoshop pros die mir helfen können?

felgen und tiefe krieg ich ja noch amateurhaft selber hin, aber bei farbe ändern hört das können auf 

felgenfarbe sollte dieses bronze sein

und hier mein amateur foto fake

wäre cool wen mir das jemand machen könnte


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Februar 2014)

Schönes Auto hast du da.
Ich setze mich mal dran, mal schauen was es wird.


----------



## McZonk (7. Februar 2014)

Done


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Februar 2014)

Meines ist auch fertig, prinzipiell recht einfach 
Einfach in einer neuen Ebene in der gewünschten Farbe drüber pinseln und dann Ineinaderkopieren auf der bemalten Ebene auswählen.


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

Wow, super.
Danke jungs
Denke ich werd die so lacken lassen.
Felgen kommen anfang märz dann
Reifen sind schon zuhause, hankook evo s1, jemand erfahrungen damit?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Reifen sind schon zuhause, hankook evo s1, jemand erfahrungen damit?


 
Fahren bei uns im 1erForum sehr viele, scheinen also nicht schlecht zu sein  Natürlich gibt's auch noch wieder bessere, z.B. der Michelin PSS.

btw. du brauchst noch abgedunkelte Seitenblinker


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Reifen sind schon zuhause, hankook evo s1, jemand erfahrungen damit?


 Im trocken richtig gut, grade auf der Bremse. Im Nassen in Kurven nicht so dolle. Sind extrem Verschleißfest und leise. Brauchen nen bischen mehr Luft bei kaltem Wetter, weil man die nicht so schnell warm bekommt.(zumindest bei meinem)


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Fahren bei uns im 1erForum sehr viele, scheinen also nicht schlecht zu sein  Natürlich gibt's auch noch wieder bessere, z.B. der Michelin PSS.
> 
> btw. du brauchst noch abgedunkelte Seitenblinker


 
ich brauch vorallem shadowline leisten
aber nachrüstung einfach zu teuer mit 600euro, muss endlich mal einen vernünftigen folierer finden der mir die foliert, oder mit plastidip schwarz matt machen.
michelin hatte ich auf meinen 18er letzten sommer, die waren eigentlich richtig gut, aber runflat und die möchte ich nichtmehr.
die michelin PS2 hatte ich mir auch angeguckt, aber die gibts auch nur als runflat und fallen daher raus.
hab meine 225/35 R19 u. 255/30 R19 für 700euro neu bekommen, fand den preis recht gut da hab ich dann spontan einfach zugeschnappt.
ich kanns ja kaum noch abwarten bis märz ist

ist eigentlich einer am Carfreitag am ring?
hab mir dieses jahr fest vorgenommen dort hin zu fahren, wenn jetzt nicht gerade wieder schnee liegt wie letztes jahr.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

Wer ist denn an Carfreitag nicht am Ring 

Vlt.sieht man dich ja


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist die Anreise etwas weit. Aber wenn das Wetter gut ist, bin ich vielleicht auch da.


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

bis jetzt musste ich immer arbeiten-.-
letztes jahr urlaub genommen aber da hat es ja geschneit dann bin ich doch zuhause geblieben, ich hoffe dieses jahr wird es was
dich erkennt man ja dann leicht mit dem RS


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Meines ist auch fertig, prinzipiell recht einfach
> Einfach in einer neuen Ebene in der gewünschten Farbe drüber pinseln und dann Ineinaderkopieren auf der bemalten Ebene auswählen.


 
Uh der ist ja richtig schick 
Sowas aehnliches waere auch fast meins geworden, aber der Drang nach was offenem war doch staerker und dieses Teil in Offen und vernuenftig zu einem Kurs den ich bezahlen konnte gabs irgendwie nicht.
Aber ich mag meinen C70 auch


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Februar 2014)

> Wer ist denn an Carfreitag nicht am Ring


Ich 
Ist mir einfach zu weit momentan und mit den Autos, die ich zur Verfügung hätte, lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wow, super.
> Danke jungs
> Denke ich werd die so lacken lassen.
> Felgen kommen anfang märz dann
> Reifen sind schon zuhause, hankook evo s1, jemand erfahrungen damit?


 
Kannst zugreifen, fahre seit Jahren nur noch Hankook und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> bis jetzt musste ich immer arbeiten-.-
> letztes jahr urlaub genommen aber da hat es ja geschneit dann bin ich doch zuhause geblieben, ich hoffe dieses jahr wird es was
> dich erkennt man ja dann leicht mit dem RS


 
Hab mir schon ne Freischicht eingetragen 
Letztes Jahr war aber nen kompletter Reinfall, Zuhause geblieben wären wir besser auch 

Könntest du recht haben, auch wenn an diesem Tag sehr sehr viele RS darum flitzen


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Hab mir schon ne Freischicht eingetragen
> Letztes Jahr war aber nen kompletter Reinfall, Zuhause geblieben wären wir besser auch
> 
> Könntest du recht haben, auch wenn an diesem Tag sehr sehr viele RS darum flitzen


 
urlaub ist auch eingetragen und genehmigt
denke da werden nicht so viele mit der kriegsbemalung rumfahren



Beam39 schrieb:


> Kannst zugreifen, fahre seit Jahren nur noch Hankook und bin sehr zufrieden



sind schon zuhause, wollt nur mal nach nen paar erfahrungen fragen
mit meinem Hankook winter icepts bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, deswegen hab ich mir auch welche fürn sommer rausgesucht.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

Wenn du mich siehst, hupen 

Der sieht aber nicht mehr lange so aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2014)

Runflat ist der größte Mist, den die sich in den letzten Jahren ausgedacht haben. Kein Grip und ******* umzuziehen für eine Sache, die man nicht braucht.

Prinzipiell ist jeder Reifen nen Runflat. Jedes Auto fährt auf ner Felge weiter. Auch bei nem Runflat ist die Felge im Arsch nachem Weiterfahren.
Die beste Option ist Reserverad. Wenn man das nicht hat auf keinen Fall dieses Reifendichtmittel reinmachen. Wird eh nicht dicht und sifft alles richtig zu. Reparieren wird dann auch Niemand mehr den Reifen. Einfach den Kompressor nehmen und alle XX Kilometer wieder auf 4 Bar aufpumpen, Nagel, Schraube oder was sonst noch drinsteckt auch drin stecken lassen und nicht wackeln. Wenn der Reifen richtig gefetzt ist, hilft eh nur Abschlepper.


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich siehst, hupen
> 
> Der sieht aber nicht mehr lange so aus


 
wird gemacht
was willste daran ändern?
sieht doch top so aus.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> wird gemacht
> was willste daran ändern?
> sieht doch top so aus.


 

Komplettfolierung, aber finde mal ne Farbe, die nicht jeder hat...und komm mir nicht mit matt schwarz, dass ist out...ausser man fährt nen R8 oder MP4 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas z.b...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Februar 2014)

Hm, da finde ich deine aktuelle Farbe doch schöner.
Dieses Bronze kann ich mir in Matt wesentlich besser vorstellen, aber persönlich würde ich das grün weiter drauf lassen.
Passt sehr gut zu dem Auto finde ich.


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

komplettfolierung bin ich auch noch am überlegen. evtl zum sommer hin wen bisschen kohle übrig bleibt.
dachte da an grau oder blau matt, haben aber auch schon viele.
ne farbe zu finden die keiner hat ist so gut wie unmöglich
die find ich auch sehr sehr geil.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ne farbe zu finden die keiner hat ist so gut wie unmöglich


 Schlupfblau matt. Hatten wir ne B-Klasse, die das ab Werk foliert hatte. Mit schwarzen OZ Felgen drauf. Damit fällt man auf jeden Fall auf. Ob man es mag ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> komplettfolierung bin ich auch noch am überlegen. evtl zum sommer hin wen bisschen kohle übrig bleibt.
> dachte da an grau oder blau matt, haben aber auch schon viele.
> ne farbe zu finden die keiner hat ist so gut wie unmöglich
> die find ich auch sehr sehr geil.


 
Oder hier mit :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Runflat ist der größte Mist, den die sich in den letzten Jahren ausgedacht haben. Kein Grip und ******* umzuziehen für eine Sache, die man nicht braucht.


 
Der einzige Vorteil ist, wenn einem der Reifen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten flöten geht, das Auto noch stabil bleibt. Und die fördern ein extrem direktes ansprechen der Lenkung um die Mittellage. 
Ich hatte probehalber mal die RFTs vom Z4 auf meinem 1er und der fuhr sich danach extrem zappelig, weil der selbst auf den minimalsten Lenkbefehle sehr direkt umgesetzt hat.
Sonst haben die aber nur Nachteile. Der 1er war mit den 16" RFTs härter als mit meinen jetzigen 18"


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

das gelb/gold sieht mal richtig gut aus


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> das gelb/gold sieht mal richtig gut aus


 
Schwarze Felgen und es kommt live richtig fein rüber 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich der schönste...


----------



## Joselman (7. Februar 2014)

Eine Farbe finden wollen die kaum einer hat aber ein Auto fahren was an jeder ecke steht. Muss ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Februar 2014)

Und wo steht der an jeder Ecke ? Bei mir jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Eine Farbe finden wollen die kaum einer hat aber ein Auto fahren was an jeder ecke steht. Muss ich nicht verstehen.


 
Ui, du bist aber nen Experte 

Schlecht, wenn der Wagen weltweit limitiert ist.

"Jeder Ecke" ist ne feine Aussage


----------



## Joselman (7. Februar 2014)

Ein Focus RS?  Sieht man in Köln z.b. ständig und überall. Mag an den Fordwerken liegen und das halb Köln da arbeitet...

Edit: mag sein das die limitiert sind. Dann fährt halt 80% davon hier rum. Ich sehe die Karre jedenfalls ständig. Selbst dieser schwarz matte mit der 400 hinten drauf ist nicht mal selten.


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

irgendjemand muss immer stänkern.
den letzten RS find ich zu extrem, da gefällt mir deins besser.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ein Focus RS?  Sieht man in Köln z.b. ständig und überall. Mag an den Fordwerken liegen und das halb Köln da arbeitet...
> 
> Edit: mag sein das die limitiert sind. Dann fährt halt 80% davon hier rum. Ich sehe die Karre jedenfalls ständig. Selbst dieser schwarz matte mit der 400 hinten drauf ist nicht mal selten.


 
Hier, falls du wissen willst, wo wieviele, an der Ecke stehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weltweit 11500 Stk. Reicht das, Experte?


----------



## Joselman (7. Februar 2014)

In Köln ist das Auto nicht selten. Mehr habe ich nicht behauptet also lass dein Experte mal stecken.

Wenn ich die Ehre deines Autos gekränkt habe dann sorry. Wusste nicht das du gleich so empfindlich bist. Da sollte man eigentlich drüber stehen grade wenn man so ein Auto fährt....


----------



## fatlace (7. Februar 2014)

ist halt ein blödes argument, in dubai fahren auch nur ferraris und lambos rum, deswegen stehen die aber noch lange nicht an jeder ecke.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2014)

In Dubai schon.


Meine Guete.
Die Wortwahl war vielleicht nicht ganz so diplomatisch, aber das man hier gleich so angepisst ist.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> In Köln ist das Auto nicht selten. Mehr habe ich nicht behauptet also lass dein Experte mal stecken.
> 
> Wenn ich die Ehre deines Autos gekränkt habe dann sorry. Wusste nicht das du gleich so empfindlich bist. Da sollte man eigentlich drüber stehen grade wenn man so ein Auto fährt....


 
Brauchst keine Angst, alles tutti 

Solche wie dich, hab ich gefressen 

Hauptsache erstmal was reinschmeissen, in die Runde ^^


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Februar 2014)

Gleich wie bei Audi hier.. im Grunde entscheidet man sich zwischen S oder RS... die machen gut 50 % von allen Modell aus 

 Wenn du auffallen willst dann kauf nen A3 TDI oder sowas  Damit is man ne Rarität


----------



## Joselman (7. Februar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Brauchst keine Angst, alles tutti
> 
> Solche wie dich, hab ich gefressen


 
Das widerspricht sich.



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Hauptsache erstmal was reinschmeissen, in die Runde ^^



So funktioniert der Thread hier. Das ist kein Auto Forum!


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich.
> 
> 
> 
> So funktioniert der Thread hier. Das ist kein Auto Forum!


 
Wie wäre es, wenn du nen Plan von der Materie hast 

Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen, sonst fangen wir beiden gleich wirklich noch das diskutieren an


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du nen Plan von der Materie hast
> 
> Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen, sonst fangen wir beiden gleich wirklich noch das diskutieren an



Was bist du jetzt so angepisst?
Er hat doch erlaeutert das es von diesem Auto verhaeltnissmaessig viel in Koeln gibt.
Du du drohst ihm jetzt Gewalt an?

Was soll der Scheiss?
Was passiert mit einem der dein Auto so gar nicht toll findet?


----------



## Joselman (7. Februar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du nen Plan von der Materie hast


 
Ich habe mehrmals geschrieben *IN KÖLN* wenn du Plan von der Materie hättest wüsstest du das die Karre *IN KÖLN* gebaut wird und das es vielleicht daher nahe liegt das *IN KÖLN* das Auto nicht selten ist.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

Gewalt androhen, auf welchem Planeten lebst du denn ?? Aus dem Alter sollte man raus sein 

@joselman...komisch, meiner kommt aus Saarlouis


----------



## Joselman (7. Februar 2014)

Deswegen fahren die Ford Manager in Köln Trabbi weil deiner aus Saarlois ist.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Deswegen fahren die Ford Manager in Köln Trabbi weil deiner aus Saarlois ist.


 
Schätzelein,soll ich dir meinen Etis-Ausdruck zeigen ?! Wenn du weißt, was das ist? :*


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2014)

Wir haben heute einen Renauls Clio Sport mit 197PS in die Werkstatt bekommen, echt ein schönes Auto. Was mich aber stark wundert das er trotz den 200PS nur 215km/h läuft. Das finde ich schon ein wenig schwach.


----------



## roadgecko (7. Februar 2014)

Eingetragen oder Tacho ?


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wir haben heute einen Renauls Clio Sport mit 197PS in die Werkstatt bekommen, echt ein schönes Auto. Was mich aber stark wundert das er trotz den 200PS nur 215km/h läuft. Das finde ich schon ein wenig schwach.


 
Die erste Serie der Version vom Clio 3 Renault Sport mit 197 PS war von Renault elektronisch auf 215 km/h begrenzt. Zudem ist das 6-Gang Getriebe eng gestuft. Mein Bruder hatte den nen Clio 3 Renault Sport F1 R27 (Sonderserie), die hatten auch noch 197 PS und waren auch noch mit 215 km/h eingetragen, sind aber schneller gelaufen. Mein Clio 3 Renault Sport (letztes Facelift) mit 201 PS war mit 222 oder 225 km/h eingetragen und ist das auch gelaufen. 

Keine Ahnung, warum Renault die ersten  Modelle elektronisch begrenzt hat. Ist aber eh kein Auto für Tempo auf der Autobahn. Zu unruhig und hibbelig. Macht keine Spaß mit dem knüppelharten Fahrwerk über die Autobahn zu hopsen. Nach längeren Etappen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf der AB tut dir alles weh und Tempo 200+ ist sehr anstrengend, weil das Auto absolut messerscharf einlenkt, bei jeder kleinsten Bewegung am Lenkrad zuckt und jeder Rille nachläuft. Zudem ist Bremsen aus hohen Geschwindigkeit so ein Ding. Ich hatte jedesmal das Totenhemd an, weil das Heck so leicht wird. Vollbremsung mit voll regelndem ESP und trotzdem keilt das Heck aus wie Sau. 

Die Autos sind für Kurven gebaut und wurden von Renault auch so verstanden. Deswegen war vermutlich die Vmax zweitrangig. Alle Gänge sind recht kurz ausgelegt. Der 6. ist kein Spargang. Deswegen rennt das Ding auch bei Tacho 230 in den Begrenzer. Ist halt ein echter Sportwagen. Vielleicht vom Konzept her vergleichbar mit nem Porsche GT3. Besonders die Renault Sport Cup-Modelle, die nochmal härter gefedert sind, sich absolut nackt, ohne Radio und Klima, etc. bestellen lassen. EDIT: Bestellen "liesen". Der Clio 3 wird ja als R.S. leider nicht mehr gebaut.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2014)

Ok danke das erklärt einiges. Hab mir schon fast sowas gedacht. 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Eingetragen oder Tacho ?



Laut Schein


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2014)

Laut Probefahrt  pssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2014)

Leider nicht möglich, dass Teil hat schon ein Getriebeschaden.


----------



## Zoon (7. Februar 2014)

Meiner ist auf 205 kmh begrenzt damit das Werk den mit günstigen Reifen mit 210 kmh Index ausrüsten kann. Merkt man richtig wie der bei Tacho 210 gegen ne "Wand" rennt und Leistung weggenommen wird, wie so ein 50er Roller


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Meiner ist auf 205 kmh begrenzt damit das Werk den mit günstigen Reifen mit 210 kmh Index ausrüsten kann. Merkt man richtig wie der bei Tacho 210 gegen ne "Wand" rennt und Leistung weggenommen wird, wie so ein 50er Roller


 
Meiner bei 210


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2014)

Meiner würde irgendwann bei ~ 250km/h in den Begrenzer laufen, schafft er natürlich bei weitem nicht da ihm die Leistung bei ~ 225km/h ausgeht.
Fährt sich ab 180km/h eh nicht mehr so schön...


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Leider nicht möglich, dass Teil hat schon ein Getriebeschaden.


 
Die Dinger haben alle irgendwann nen Getriebeschaden. Meiner hatte bei 40 000 ein Austauschgetriebe. Mag auch an der Nordschleife gelegen haben. Kein Ahnung. Meist gehen die Getriebe kaputt, bevor die Garantie rum ist. Das einzig Gute daran.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meiner würde irgendwann bei ~ 250km/h in den Begrenzer laufen, schafft er natürlich bei weitem nicht da ihm die Leistung bei ~ 225km/h ausgeht.


 
Meiner würde auch, mit passender Motorleistung, über 300 laufen. Spritsparübersetztung FTW


----------



## ich558 (8. Februar 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Schwarze Felgen und es kommt live richtig fein rüber   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=716069"/>  Für mich der schönste...



Der RS ist iebs der geilsten Autos  bei uns im Dorf gibt's auch einen einfach der Hammer allein schon der Sound auch wenn der nicht Serie ist


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Der RS ist iebs der geilsten Autos  bei uns im Dorf gibt's auch einen einfach der Hammer allein schon der Sound auch wenn der nicht Serie ist



Ich hab heut morgen, aufem Weg zur Waschstraße, auch einen gesehen. In blau.


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben alle irgendwann nen Getriebeschaden. Meiner hatte bei 40 000 ein Austauschgetriebe. Mag auch an der Nordschleife gelegen haben. Kein Ahnung. Meist gehen die Getriebe kaputt, bevor die Garantie rum ist. Das einzig Gute daran.



Das lustige ist... da ist schon ein Austauschgetriebe drin. Der Wagen hat auch erst knapp 77tkm runter... aber keine Ahnung wie der vielleicht getretten wird. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Qualität der Getriebe so dermassen schlecht ist das man zwei Stück bis knapp 80tkm kaputt fahren kann wenn man den Wagen normal behandelt. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meiner würde auch, mit passender Motorleistung, über 300 laufen. Spritsparübersetztung FTW


 
Einen Spritpargang hätte ich auch gerne, bei 225km/h (GPS) habe ich eine Drehzahl von 7100U/Min. Da kann so ein kleiner 4 Zylinder Sauger auch gerne mal 20L verbrauchen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Einen Spritpargang hätte ich auch gerne, bei 225km/h (GPS) habe ich eine Drehzahl von 7100U/Min. Da kann so ein kleiner 4 Zylinder Sauger auch gerne mal 20L verbrauchen.


 
Das kenne ich auch vom Z4. Der läuft bei GPS 235km/h auch in den Begrenzer.


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht baue ich bei meinem roten NX auf 6 Gang Getriebe um... Höchstgeschwindigkeit von knapp 260km/h würde zwar reichen, aber so hätte ich noch einen weiteren Gang um mal etwas sparsamer zu fahren


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2014)

Ja ja, der Traum vom 6. Gang. Bei meinem letzten genau wie beim jetzigen wäre der echt hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

Ich finde den 6. vor allem für die Stadt praktisch. Meisten schalte ich 1. Gang und dann direkt in den 6. Gang. Das Auto hat genug Drehmoment, dass der Sechste locker reicht und mitzuschwimmen. Zudem ist hier auch das Getriebe sehr eng gestuft, so das der 6. kein Spargang ist. Also funktioniert das ganz gut.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab meine Automatik, aeh Powershift lieben gelernt 
Hab zwar die Moeglichkeit hier aktiv einzugreifen, aber wofuer?

Irgendwie aendert sich dadurch auch die Fahrweise etwas.


----------



## ich558 (8. Februar 2014)

Wer wissen will warum in den USA die neuen Matrix LEDs von Audi verboten sind  -> Audi Matrix Beam Headlights: Why Are They Banned in the U.S.? - YouTube


----------



## seventyseven (8. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wer wissen will warum in den USA die neuen Matrix LEDs von Audi verboten sind  -> Audi Matrix Beam Headlights: Why Are They Banned in the U.S.? - YouTube


 
Weil Abblendlicht und Fernlicht nicht getrennt Leuchten ?  (Low, High Beam) Die Amis sind doch so zurückgeblieben  Wäre es ein Aktueller Gesetzesentwurf ok aber ein Gesetz welches 1968 in Kraft trat...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wer wissen will warum in den USA die neuen Matrix LEDs von Audi verboten sind  -> Audi Matrix Beam Headlights: Why Are They Banned in the U.S.? - YouTube


 

Ammis.

Dann muss Daimler ja für die neue S-Klasse extra Müll Hallogen Scheinwerfer bauen, nur um die im Ammiland zu verkaufen.  Da gibts serienmäßig nur Voll LED Scheinwerfer, die einfach ein Traum sind zu fahren. Mann kann die ganze Zeit das Fernlicht anlassen ohne irgendwen zu blenden. Alles super hell, saugeil!


----------



## Murdoch (8. Februar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Weil Abblendlicht und Fernlicht nicht getrennt Leuchten ?  (Low, High Beam) Die Amis sind doch so zurückgeblieben  Wäre es ein Aktueller Gesetzesentwurf ok aber ein Gesetz welches 1968 in Kraft trat...


 
Ja genau da sind die deutschen mit ihrer Gesetzgebung ja total anders und viel sinnvoller.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Februar 2014)

Ach, in San Francisco müsste faktisch vor jeder Frau in nem Auto der Ehemann mit ner roten Flagge laufen 
Die haben auch noch mehr so komische Gesetze...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2014)

Die essen ja auch 3 mal am Tag Big Mac und kaufen sich nen 2014er Neuwagen mit Vergaser.  Da würd ich glaub ich auch auf so komische Gesetze kommen.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir heute schon mal Teile für meinen Bremsenwechsel bestellt und gleich abgeholt. Da sieht man dann auf den ersten Blick, dass man ein Premiumfahrzeug fährt.  

Leichtbaubremsscheiben vorne und hinten -> 675€ -> bezahlt habe ich 280€
Bremsbeläge (ATE Ceramic) vorne und hinten -> 510€ -> bezahlt habe ich 330€
Verschleißsensoren und Schrauben -> ~50€

Ein Verkaufspreis von ~1.235€ (alleine für die Teile) ist schon eine Ansage für eine "normale" Bremse. Immerhin habe ich durch ein paar nette Kontakte ~575€ gespart.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. Februar 2014)

Und trotzdem fahren die Amis geilere Kisten als ihr hier.


----------



## winner961 (8. Februar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Und trotzdem fahren die Amis geilere Kisten als ihr hier.


 
Äha ja wenn ich nur gerade ausfahren will Kauf ich so ein hust Auto


----------



## Verminaard (8. Februar 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Und trotzdem fahren die Amis geilere Kisten als ihr hier.


 

Vor ein paar Seiten hatten wir das Thema Geschmack


----------



## winner961 (8. Februar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute schon mal Teile für meinen Bremsenwechsel bestellt und gleich abgeholt. Da sieht man dann auf den ersten Blick, dass man ein Premiumfahrzeug fährt.
> 
> Leichtbaubremsscheiben vorne und hinten -> 675€ -> bezahlt habe ich 280€
> Bremsbeläge (ATE Ceramic) vorne und hinten -> 510€ -> bezahlt habe ich 330€
> ...


 
Klutten ich hab da mal ne Frage es gibt ja versatzfelgen für Felgen wenn man sie zum Beispiel von 4*100 auf 4*98 lochkreis passend machen. Wie sieht das da mit den Eintragen aus oder muss man es nicht machen ? Und wenn ja wo gibt's solche Schrauben


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute schon mal Teile für meinen Bremsenwechsel bestellt und gleich abgeholt. Da sieht man dann auf den ersten Blick, dass man ein Premiumfahrzeug fährt.
> 
> Leichtbaubremsscheiben vorne und hinten -> 675€ -> bezahlt habe ich 280€
> Bremsbeläge (ATE Ceramic) vorne und hinten -> 510€ -> bezahlt habe ich 330€
> ...



was fährste für ein auto?

Bremse muss ich im sommer auch komplett machen, vorne/hinten, beläge und scheiben, aber ich mach das selber, für so ein kleinkram will ich kein vermögen bei bmw lassen


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2014)

Spurplatten als Lochkreisadapter gibt es von mehreren Herstellern. Manche gibt es mit Gutachten, mehrheitlich natürlich ohne. Da man bei der Änderung des Lochkreises eh Felgen fahren wird, die für das ursprüngliche Fahrzeug keine direkte Zulassung haben, muss man eine Einzelbegutachtung nach §21 StVZO anstreben. Wenn man so etwas vor hat, sucht man sich lieber im Vorfeld den passenden Prüfer beim TÜV und spricht das mit dem in allen Einzelheiten ab.

Was du da jetzt für besondere Schrauben möchtest, verstehe ich nicht.



fatlace schrieb:


> was fährste für ein auto?



Einen E61 535d


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Leichtbaubremsscheiben vorne und hinten -> 675€ -> bezahlt habe ich 280€


 Hoffendlich keine MMC Scheiben.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2014)

Da würdest du wohl nicht mal eine einzige zum Preis dieses Satzes hier bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Was du da jetzt für besondere Schrauben möchtest, verstehe ich nicht.


 20x Versatzschrauben Kegelbund M14 x 1,5 x 28mm Audi Mercedes-Benz Seat Skoda VW | eBay

Sowas meint er bestimmt. Denke nicht das das in irgendeiner Form StVZO zulässig ist. Davon mal abgesehen das ich den Dingern nicht ansatzweise vertrauen würde.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Februar 2014)

Nice  Gestern Abend ist erst einmal so ein kleines Kind mit nem Einkaufswagen gegen den hinteren Kotflügel gedonnert. Muss wohl als ganzes getauscht werden, was das wieder kostet. Und alles nur, weil manche Eltern nicht auf ihre Kiddies aufpassen können


----------



## roadgecko (8. Februar 2014)

Wo wir beim Thema Unfall sind. Ich habe meinen erst gestern wieder abgeholt, sieht jetzt aus wie neu 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=gquMdLOnI_0


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 20x Versatzschrauben Kegelbund M14 x 1,5 x 28mm Audi Mercedes-Benz Seat Skoda VW | eBay
> 
> Sowas meint er bestimmt. Denke nicht das das in irgendeiner Form StVZO zulässig ist. Davon mal abgesehen das ich den Dingern nicht ansatzweise vertrauen würde.


 
Eine Eintragung von Felgen mit derartigen Schrauben muss man sicher bis nach Afrika reisen.


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Einen E61 535d


 
Schönes auto
Zeig mal nen paar bilder

von solchen schrauben würde ich auch die finger lassen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

Bei mir in der Straße ist Demo. Irgendwelche Antifa-Nazis machen Streß. Polizei und alles ist da. Und die Karre steht vor der Tür.  Ich hab schon den Basie hier liegen. Wenn irgend was ist, geh ich runter!


----------



## Mosed (8. Februar 2014)

Nur, dass seine Interpretation falsch ist. Der Abbieger ist schon lange weg, bevor das grüne Auto losfährt. Vom Gefühl hätte der das Auto locker sehen können müssen. Oder da ist noch irgendwas großes im Weg, was man in dem Kamerwinkel nicht sehen kann.


----------



## Birnenmann (8. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Meines ist auch fertig, prinzipiell recht einfach
> Einfach in einer neuen Ebene in der gewünschten Farbe drüber pinseln und dann Ineinaderkopieren auf der bemalten Ebene auswählen.


 Wie und die Dachleisten bleiben dann silber??? Ich finde es hat einen (ästhetischen) Grund, dass kein Autohersteller bronze-, gold-, kupferfarbige Zierteile anbaut. Auch, wenn man im arabischen Raum vielleicht eher auf übertriebenen Einsatz von Gold steht.
Naja, aber die meisten Leute wissen ja, dass es so nicht ausgeliefert wurde und von daher fällt es ja nicht auf die Marke zurück.

Es gibt Hersteller, da kann man eine bestimmte Innenfarbe nicht zusammen mit einer bestimmten Außenlackierung wählen, obwohl es ohne weitere möglich wäre das so zu produzieren. Aber es scheint, man möchte da ästhetische Unfälle verhindern.

Aber jeder wie er mag. Trotzdem: teures Auto, was hauptsächlich von dem Markenemblem und dem Design lebt kaufen und dann verschandeln, finde ich unfair den Entwicklern und Designern gegenüber, die sich das Original ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Birnenmann (8. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Straße ist Demo. Irgendwelche Antifa-Nazis machen Streß. Polizei und alles ist da. Und die Karre steht vor der Tür.  Ich hab schon den Basie hier liegen. Wenn irgend was ist, geh ich runter!


 Mach besser Fotos. Sonst haben die anderen nachher die Schadenfreude, wenn du mit deinem amerikanischen Sportknüppel verhaftet wirst udn die anderen ungeschoren davon kommen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

Sind vorbei. Auto stand vor der Tür. Nix passiert. Nur jede Menge krach. Komische Leute.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Februar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute schon mal Teile für meinen Bremsenwechsel bestellt und gleich abgeholt. Da sieht man dann auf den ersten Blick, dass man ein Premiumfahrzeug fährt.
> 
> Leichtbaubremsscheiben vorne und hinten -> 675€ -> bezahlt habe ich 280€
> Bremsbeläge (ATE Ceramic) vorne und hinten -> 510€ -> bezahlt habe ich 330€
> ...


 
Das hört sich nach Werkstattrabatt an, kenn ich auch  Ich darf über die Werkstatt eines Bekannten auch Teile kaufen, komme da immer auf 40-50% Nachlass.


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Wie und die Dachleisten bleiben dann silber??? Ich finde es hat einen (ästhetischen) Grund, dass kein Autohersteller bronze-, gold-, kupferfarbige Zierteile anbaut. Auch, wenn man im arabischen Raum vielleicht eher auf übertriebenen Einsatz von Gold steht.
> Naja, aber die meisten Leute wissen ja, dass es so nicht ausgeliefert wurde und von daher fällt es ja nicht auf die Marke zurück.
> 
> Es gibt Hersteller, da kann man eine bestimmte Innenfarbe nicht zusammen mit einer bestimmten Außenlackierung wählen, obwohl es ohne weitere möglich wäre das so zu produzieren. Aber es scheint, man möchte da ästhetische Unfälle verhindern.
> ...



Meinste jetzt mein auto mit den gefakten bronze felgen?
nein die chrome fensterleisten bleiben nicht, hab nur noch niemanden gefunden der mir die folieren will, ist ne drecksarbeit und versteh auch das man das nur ungern macht. 
Bei bmw selber kosten die schwarzen shadowline leisten 600euro und das ist mir zu teuer wens noch andere möglichkeiten gibt.
ich mag chrome generell nicht, und auf einem schwarzen auto schon gar nicht. die chrome nieren hab ich schon gegen schwarze getauscht, die Chromeblenden vom auspuff werden auch noch schwarz und die fensterleisten eben auch noch


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Straße ist Demo. Irgendwelche Antifa-Nazis machen Streß. Polizei und alles ist da. Und die Karre steht vor der Tür.  Ich hab schon den Basie hier liegen. Wenn irgend was ist, geh ich runter!


 Immer kräftig draufhauen, bis ruhe ist.  Nen Mann, der sich am Auto eines anderen Mannes vergreift, gehört nach gutem alten Recht gesteinigt.

Nem Kollegen wollten die mal das Auto vor der Tür klauen. Er ist runter und hat dem einen mit Anlauf ins Maul getreten. Sein Kollege hat ihn dann zurück ins Auto gezogen und die sind abgehauen. Seitdem nie wieder Probleme. Die Polizei hätte warscheinlich nur "du du du Auto klauen ist sehr böse" gemacht. Außerdem hat man sich so den ganzen scheiß mit Gericht usw. gespart. Er ist noch hinterher gefahren aber die sind wie die bekloppen über ne rote Ampel geheizt und da ist er nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Meinste jetzt mein auto mit den gefakten bronze felgen?
> nein die chrome fensterleisten bleiben nicht, hab nur noch niemanden gefunden der mir die folieren will, ist ne drecksarbeit und versteh auch das man das nur ungern macht.
> Bei bmw selber kosten die schwarzen shadowline leisten 600euro und das ist mir zu teuer wens noch andere möglichkeiten gibt.
> ich mag chrome generell nicht, und auf einem schwarzen auto schon gar nicht. die chrome nieren hab ich schon gegen schwarze getauscht, die Chromeblenden vom auspuff werden auch noch schwarz und die fensterleisten eben auch noch


 
Ich finde, diese Chromränder sehen immer irgendwie billig aus. Kompletto schwarz ist viel besser.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach Werkstattrabatt an, kenn ich auch  Ich darf über die Werkstatt eines Bekannten auch Teile kaufen, komme da immer auf 40-50% Nachlass.


 
Die Beläge habe ich über eine Werkstatt bezogen, aber die Bremsscheiben gibt es nur original von BMW. Aber auch da gibt es Rabatte, dass es einem schwumrig wird. Diese Preise stören aber auch die wenigsten Leute, denn wenn man ein Auto nah am sechstelligen Bereich fährt, dann ist eine Bremsenrevision mit ~1.400€ auch kein wirkliches Problem. Alles hat eben seinen Preis. Wenn ich mir die normalen Werkstattpreise bei BMW nicht leisten könnte, würde ich ein anderes Auto fahren. Das beddeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich nicht gerne spare. Für gesparte 600€ kann man ja wieder andere unsinnige Sachen kaufen. 

...nichts geht über SA760 (Individual Hochglanz Shadowline)


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde, diese Chromränder sehen immer irgendwie billig aus. Kompletto schwarz ist viel besser.


 


da haste recht, ich frag mich sowieso wer da chrome haben will.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich mag chrome generell nicht, und auf einem schwarzen auto schon gar nicht. die chrome nieren hab ich schon gegen schwarze getauscht, die Chromeblenden vom auspuff werden auch noch schwarz und die fensterleisten eben auch noch


 
Du hast auch den PP ESD drunter, oder ?
Da bieten sich die schwarzchrom Blenden vom 135i an. Hab die auch auf meinem PP.
Bild: p10206337efif.jpg - abload.de
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_0864gppgm.jpg


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

jop hab auch den PP ESD.
wo gibts die den zu kaufen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

z.B. hier: SalesAfter - The Online Shop
Oder beim Autohaus Matthes, da sollten die Blenden noch etwas günstiger sein (inoffizieller Forumshändler im 1erForum)
Die Mailadresse vom direkten Ansprechpartner schicke ich dir per PN.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2014)

...über den inoffiziellen BMW-Shop -> SalesAfter - The Online Shop 

Edit:
Bruchteile einer Sekunde zu spät.


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

cool danke.
haben die Performance anlagen für den 1er und 3er den gleichen endrohr durchmesser?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> haben die Performance anlagen für den 1er und 3er den gleichen endrohr durchmesser?


 
Dass wollte ich auch gerade nachgucken. Anscheinend sind die Endrohre doch leicht anders, zumindest bei den 6 Zylinder 3ern. Vom 1er hat der PP 2x74mm, von den 6Zylinder 3ern 2x80mm 
Ich mess aber meine nochmal nach, vielleicht passt das doch (man kann die Halteklammern in den Blenden entfernen, vielleicht schafft man dadurch den Ausgleich der 6mm)


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

selbe info hab ich auch gerade rausgefunden
wäre cool wen du bei gelegenheit mal nachmessen könntest


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2014)

Mir sind selbst die 2x 76mm von Eisenmann an meinem 5er zu groß. 2x 80mm an einem 3er erinnern mich schon fast an die gruseligen Mohr-Anlagen der 90er.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mir sind selbst die 2x 76mm von Eisenmann an meinem 5er zu groß. 2x 80mm an einem 3er erinnern mich schon fast an die gruseligen Mohr-Anlagen der 90er.


 
Die 2x74mm (mit Blende schätze ich ca. 80mm) finde ich genau passend. Wobei schwarz auch nicht so aufdringlich wirkt, wie Chrom.
Bild: p1020630ujc12.jpg - abload.de

Edit:



fatlace schrieb:


> wäre cool wen du bei gelegenheit mal nachmessen könntest



War gerade nachmessen, sind Außen genau 80mm, passt also leider nicht.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Immer kräftig draufhauen, bis ruhe ist.  Nen Mann, der sich am Auto eines anderen Mannes vergreift, gehört nach gutem alten Recht gesteinigt.


 Der gute alte Brauch aus dem Mittelalter, als sich alle gegenseitig ihre 5er BMWs kaputtgemacht haben.


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

na es geht, so groß sind die nun auch nicht
weiß gar nicht ob ich schonmal den umbau auf LCI heckleuchten gezeigt habe
mich stört eigentlich nur das chrome vom auspuff( und fensterleisten )



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> War gerade nachmessen, sind Außen genau 80mm, passt also leider nicht.


 
:-/
danke trotzdem, die LCI rückleuchten hab ich btw von Matthes


----------



## Re4dt (8. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Straße ist Demo. Irgendwelche Antifa-Nazis machen Streß. Polizei und alles ist da. Und die Karre steht vor der Tür.  Ich hab schon den Basie hier liegen. Wenn irgend was ist, geh ich runter!



Hier im Landkreis kommt es auch öfter vor.... 

Letztens haben hier  4 Vollidioten meinen müssen 90!!!! Autos deren Reifen abzustechen, Spiegel und Co einzutreten. Der jenige der die Polizei gerufen hat wurde auch noch getreten und geschlagen.  
Mir bleiben solche Menschen ein Rätsel... 


Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit Plastidip? 
Spiele mit dem Gedanken meine 18er Schwarz zu dippen. 
Wobei ich noch nicht so recht weiß zudem ob das an meinem Auto optisch passt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> na es geht, so groß sind die nun auch nicht
> weiß gar nicht ob ich schonmal den umbau auf LCI heckleuchten gezeigt habe


 
Finde die LCI Rülis sehr nice 
Gibt es eigentlich eine legale Methode auf LED TFL bzw. Standlicht umzurüsten, im Bezug auf dein Auto?


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit Plastidip?


 


Gibt ja genug YT-Videos zu. Kann man nicht viel falsch machen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeD_VCqq-Go

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwUuFUbulw8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD4XlqCiTTU


etc... EDIT: Übrigens, geiler Dialekt beim letzten Video...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> :-/
> danke trotzdem, die LCI rückleuchten hab ich btw von Matthes



An mit haben die auch schon verdient. Bislang hab ich das komplette M-Heck (außer den Diffusor, der war mit neu mit über 1k € etwas teuer) sowie viele Teile der neuen Front und noch ein paar PP Kleinigkeiten.

Zu den Blenden nochmal: Hier gibt es Blenden, die können vom Durchmesser her passen: 2 AUSPUFFBLENDEN Audi A4 8K A6 4F Q5 A5 6-Zylinder SCHWARZ ENDROHR AUSPUFFBLENDE | eBay



Re4dt schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit Plastidip?
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken meine 18er Schwarz zu dippen.
> Wobei ich noch nicht so recht weiß zudem ob das an meinem Auto optisch passt.



Einziger Nachteil, du bekommst den Bremsstaub sehr schlecht ab.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine legale Methode auf LED TFL bzw. Standlicht umzurüsten, im Bezug auf dein Auto?


 
Meinst du die corona Ringe ? Falls ja, das geht.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil, du bekommst den Bremsstaub sehr schlecht ab.



Die Oberfläche ist halt ziemlich spröde. Da setzt sich der Bremsstaub richtig gut rein.  

Deswegen ist auch alles andere als schwarzes Plasti Dip Blödsinn. Schwarz isses aber egal. Weil Bremsstaub ist ja auch schwarz. Außer, du fährt EBC Greenstuff. Dann isser grün.


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Finde die LCI Rülis sehr nice  Gibt es eigentlich eine legale Methode auf LED TFL bzw. Standlicht umzurüsten, im Bezug auf dein Auto?



Gibt dafür LED module, aber die beleuchten bauartbedingt den äußeren ring nur schwach.
Das problem haben auch die 5er und 1er, außer halt die neuen modelle.
 Hab auch welche drin aber wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.  
Legal sind diese module nicht.
man müsste halt die scheinwerfer öffnen und neue LED ringe rein machen damits wirklich so aussieht wie bei den neuen modellen.
Speziell im falle des coupes bleibt einem eigentlich nur die möglichkeit das facelift modell zu kaufen

@king
Joa m heck soll auch noch irgendwann kommen mit carbon diffusor, aber mein haus braucht ein neues dach und neue fenster da bleibt fürs hobby auto nur sehr wenig über-.-


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2014)

Hochleistungsspritpumpe - Benzinschlauch 1:0


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Deswegen ist auch alles andere als schwarzes Plasti Dip Blödsinn. Schwarz isses aber egal. Weil Bremsstaub ist ja auch schwarz. Außer, du fährt EBC Greenstuff. Dann isser grün.


 
Eben nicht , Bremsstaub geht auf PlastiDip eher in Richtung braun. Sieht dann so aus:http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PSVfeC-e7PM/TqK3qfe4YjI/AAAAAAAAAf4/gi6qpa6IIn8/s1600/IMG_1880+-+Kopie.JPG


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2014)

Bremsstaub ist die schwarz, der ist immer gräulich wie halt der Reibbelag auch.


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eben nicht , Bremsstaub geht auf PlastiDip eher in Richtung braun. Sieht dann so aus:http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PSVfeC-e7PM/TqK3qfe4YjI/AAAAAAAAAf4/gi6qpa6IIn8/s1600/IMG_1880%2B-%2BKopie.JPG


  Plasti dip hatte ich auf meinen alten M193 auch, und aus dem gleichen grund wieder abgemacht. Eine scheiss arbeit ist das, pro felge ne stunde gebraucht das zeug abzuknibbeln. Auf felgen würde ich das nichtmehr machen. Hatte auch das gefühl der lack hat darunter gelitten.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Plasti dip hatte ich auf meinen alten M193 auch, und aus dem gleichen grund wieder abgemacht. Eine scheiss arbeit ist das, pro felge ne stunde gebraucht das zeug abzuknibbeln. Auf felgen würde ich das nichtmehr machen. Hatte auch das gefühl der lack hat darunter gelitten.


 Ohje... 
Denke ich lass es sein. Die Arbeit ist es mir dann doch nicht Wert.  
Müsste das Auto auch irgendwo aufbocken da ich momentan keinen zweiten Satz habe.


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

Geht auch im montiertem zustand, hab ich so gemacht,aber ich würde da auch die finger von lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Plasti dip hatte ich auf meinen alten M193 auch, und aus dem gleichen grund wieder abgemacht. Eine scheiss arbeit ist das, pro felge ne stunde gebraucht das zeug abzuknibbeln.


 
Ich stell mir das gerade an der M207 mit ihren ganzen Speichen vor


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

Nie wieder
Lieber neue felgen kaufen


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eben nicht , Bremsstaub geht auf PlastiDip eher in Richtung braun. Sieht dann so aus:http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PSVfeC-e7PM/TqK3qfe4YjI/AAAAAAAAAf4/gi6qpa6IIn8/s1600/IMG_1880+-+Kopie.JPG


 
Für mich ist das schwarz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Für mich ist das schwarz.


 
Wo ist das den schwarz 
Ich glaube mit deinem Bildschirm stimmt was nicht


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo ist das den schwarz
> Ich glaube mit deinem Bildschirm stimmt was nicht


 
Von mir aus.


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2014)

Ich kann an Plastidip eh nix finden, wieso macht man sich so einen Stress? Für ein paar Euro mehr kann man seine Felgen doch lackieren. Mich hat das Lackieren meiner Sommerfelgen inkl Sandstrahlen nur 150Euro gekostet. Die Winterfelgen haben mich sogar nur 50Euro gekostet. Und das Ergebniss sieht top aus, zumindestens von der Verarbeitung. Optisch ist es immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

Omg. Hier ist mittlerweile ein riesen Polizeieinsatz. 200 Meter von uns steht seit Jahren ein Haus leer und das haben diese Antifa-Wixer gerade besetzt. Genau gegenüber von uns steht ein weiteres Haus leer und da steht mein Auto direkt davor. Das finde ich verdammt unlustig. Das pisst mich echt an.  EDIT: 200 Meter, vielleicht 70 Meter...


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

Umparken?
Oder zu faul jetzt?


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

Ich kann nicht. Hier bei uns bekommst du abends so gut wie keinen Parkplatz. Zudem ist die Straße weiter vorne durch die Bullen abgesperrt und ich wohn in ner Einbahnstraße. Umparken geht so einfach nicht.
Andererseits. 10 Meter neben meinem Auto steht ein neuer Mercedes. Die vergreifen sich vielleicht erstma an dem, bevor sie nen Renault platt machen... Hoffentlich.


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2014)

Mach mal Bilder


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2014)

Hab ich versucht. Aber mit dem Smartphone siehst du nix. Und die Spiegelreflex liegt bei meinen Schwiegereltern, weil die seit nem Monat zwei Hundewelpen haben und mein Schwiegervater die für Facebook fotografieren will... 

Das Bild unten ist mit dem Smartphone. Direkt hinter der Schnauze vom Auto ist das Haus das leer steht. Die Straße runter ist nochmal eines. Und das wird halt gerade besetzt. Aber mit dem Handy bringts nix zu fotografieren.


----------



## fatlace (8. Februar 2014)

hab gerade noch ein altes video auf der platte gefunden.
ist aber nix spannendes
bei 0:49 düse ich nochmal vorbei




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mr1Rfgm3qL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2014)

Klingt gut 
Ich muss vom Z4 auch noch ein Video unter Last machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2014)

Klingt gut? Ich finde das klingt nach nix..


----------



## fatlace (9. Februar 2014)

ich find den klang gut und das ist die hauptsache


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2014)

Naja, liegt ja auch an der Kamera und der Aufnahme. Bei der Position kommt wohl nicht so viel rüber. Egal was für ein Auto.


----------



## fatlace (9. Februar 2014)

aufnehmen kann man den sound eh nicht vernünftig, dafür braucht man schon richtig gute cams mit externen micros usw.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Februar 2014)

Zum Thema PlastiDip:

Hab meine Felgen ja auch selber damit "lackiert" und finds bis jetzt super. Ich weiß nicht wo Riverna sich seine Felgen hat lackieren lassen aber meine kamen bei jedem Lacker nie unter 400€ und da kam diese Sache mit dem PlastiDip gelegen. Für 60€ kann man da echt nichts falsch machen und der Bremsstaub geht zwar schwieriger ab aber das hält sich in Grenzen.

Ich ziehe mein Folie allerdings im Laufe der Woche noch ab und bin mal gespannt was das für ne Arbeit wird


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2014)

Wer mit PastiDip lackieren kann, kann es auch mit normaler Farbe  So hab ich es auch gemacht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Gibt dafür LED module, aber die beleuchten bauartbedingt den äußeren ring nur schwach.
> Das problem haben auch die 5er und 1er, außer halt die neuen modelle.
> Hab auch welche drin aber wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.
> Legal sind diese module nicht.
> ...


 
Schade eigentlich, sprich es würde dann in etwa so aussehen? 
http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/157/6585/61976338/dsc00436-904201519538420800.JPG


----------



## fatlace (9. Februar 2014)

ja so in der art sieht das bei allen aus.
bei mir ist das ähnlich.


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2014)

Scheiche! Jetzt scheinen Sie bei uns gegenüber zu versuchen, das Haus zu besezten. Hab grad die Bullen gerufen. Auto steht immernoch direkt vor dem Haus.  Hätte ich heut morgen mal wegfahren sollen. Mittlerweile stehen 4 Mannschaftswagen bei uns in der Straße.


----------



## ich558 (9. Februar 2014)

Traurige Welt in der es einfach zu viele Idioten gibt die anderen das Leben sinnlos schwer machen


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2014)

Bei uns hat das in den letzten Jahren Tradition. Im letzten Herbst haben die hier ne leerstehende Unternehmervilla besetzt und wollten ein alternatives Zentrum für Irgenwas draus machen. Wurde dann geräumt mit riesen Polizeieinsatz. Und bei uns im Stadtviertel stehen relativ viele Mietshäuser schon lange leer, weil die Stadt kein Geld für die Sanierung hat. Und die Linksalternativen wollen die besetzen. So wie gestern abend schon bei dem andern Haus.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wer mit PastiDip lackieren kann, kann es auch mit normaler Farbe  So hab ich es auch gemacht.


 
Aso, dachte du hast sie lackieren lassen 

@Scholle

Du bist aber auch ne fauler Socke  Seit gestern is da Trubel und dein Karren steht immernoch vor der Tür


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2014)

Nein hab sie selber lackiert, nur das Sandstrahlen bzw Glasperlenstrahlen habe ich machen lassen. Felgen, Spiegel usw bekommt man mit etwas Übung so lackiert das man keinen Unterschied zum Lackierer sieht.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Februar 2014)

Selber lackieren hätte ich mich schon getraut nur wollte ich sowas nur vorübergehend mal zum Probieren machen. Die Möglichkeit dass ich das Zeug einfach abziehen kann ist für solche "Zwecke" halt super und der Preis hat auch gepasst. Hab mir ja zusätzlich son "Metalic-Effekt" gekauft, sowas wie Klarlack nur als Folie, aber das war z.B. rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem einfach abziehen ist gerade bei Felgen schon eine schöne Sache. Jedoch kann man es leider nicht so leicht abziehen wie es immer heißt und zweitens kann es passieren das es sich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten von alleine löst. Das Problem hatten nun schon zwei Bekannte von mir, jeweils bei knapp über 200km/h fing sich der Lack an abzuschälen.

Edit: Vorhin haben wir mit so einer Performance Box mal die Beschleunigung von meinem grauen NX gemessen. Scheint nicht schlecht zu gehen der kleine... rot sind die Serienwerte und Grün die von dem Gerät ermittelten bei meinem.

0 - 100 km/h 8.2 Sekunden vs 7.2 Sekunden
0 - 180 Km/h 30.6 Sekunden vs 25.3 Sekunden 

Schon ordentlich dafür das an der Leistung nichts gemacht wurde. Immerhin ist nur ein Fächerkrümmer, Rennsportkat und ein Magnaflow verbaut, dazu die Zündung von 14° auf 17.5° geändert. Gerade die 0 - 100 Zeit wäre sogar noch besser gegangen, aber mit den Winterreifen fehlt es leider etwas an Traktion.


----------



## skycurve (9. Februar 2014)

Wieviel PS hat dein grauer NX Serie? Hab 143ps im Kopf, stimmt es?


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2014)

Richtig 143PS
Die streuen aber immer etwas nach oben. Mein roter hatte mit den gleichen Teilen (Fächerkrümmer, Rennsportkat, Freeflow Muffler und 17.5°) 162PS gemessen aufm Prüfstand, mein bester Freund hat mit dem Serienkat 158PS. Meiner wird also irgendwo um die 160PS - 165PS haben... müsste mal auf den Prüfstand. Solange ich aber nicht auf dem Prüfstand war, hat er eben nur seine 143PS ausm Schein. Von Schätzen halte ich nämlich nichts. Aber irgendwie sind mir die 50Euro zu schade... lieber würde ich endlich mal mit dem anderen auf den Prüfstand fahren (können).


----------



## skycurve (9. Februar 2014)

Für 143ps sind mit der Driftbox gemessene 7.2 Sekunden echt nicht schlecht  Auch wenn das Auto relativ leicht ist.
Die Zeit für 100-200 wäre auch interessant. Für den roten wirst du wahrscheinlich bis zum Frühling warten nehme ich an.?


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Für 100 auf 200 braucht er ca 26 Sekunden, man merkt das ihm ab 180 doch langsam die Puste ausgeht. Er kommt zwar nach einiger Zeit noch auf seine 220, aber dafür braucht es doch einiges an Geduld. Ist halt kein Auto für hohe Geschwindigkeiten, hab die Tage irgendwo mal geschrieben das es sich ab 180km/h im Auto auch nicht mehr so schön anfühlt. Ab 200km/h wird es sogar recht anstrengend... am liebsten fahre ich ihn mit 140km/h - 160km/h. 

Der muss erstmal fertig werden... abgestimmt soll er im April/Mai werden. Aktuell kämpfe ich mit dem Einspritzsystem... die Pumpe hat zuviel Kraft für die normalen Spritschläuche. Entweder springen die Schellen von der Leitung oder meine Benzinschläuche platzen auf. Deswegen habe ich mir nun spezielle "Hochdruck"Schläuche bis 14bar bestellt. Die Kiste muss unbedingt abgestimmt werden, es ist immer ein riesen Kampf ihn anzubekommen. Jedes mal beim Starten muss ich den Benzindruck auf 1.8bar runterdrehen, wenn er dann läuft auf 2.45bar hochdrehen. Dann läuft er wunderbar... aber auch nur im Stand. Wenn er dann fertig ist sollte er recht gut gehen, orientiere mich da am S2000.


----------



## skycurve (10. Februar 2014)

Ein S2k ist natürlich eine Ansage 
Ich finde die 100-200 Zeit interessant, weil es hier bei der Messung nicht so stark auf den Fahrer und auf die Traktion ankommt und man muss das Auto nicht so foltern.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Foltern musst du es trotzdem, lediglich der Fahrer und die Traktion sind nicht ganz so wichtig. Ich finde 100 - 200 oder 60 - 200 auch deutlich interessanter als irgendwelche Werte ab 0km/h. 
Der S2000 sollte eigentlich relativ einfach zu schlagen sein, sofern ich am Ende wirklich soviel Leistung rausbekomme wie ich es mir erhoffe. Aber auch das ist alles nur Spekulation... 230PS sollten es schon, 240PS wären schön und alles über 240PS wäre eine Zugabe.


----------



## skycurve (10. Februar 2014)

Mit foltern meine das Einkuppeln mit viel Drehzahl und das extrem schnelle Schalten in den nächsten Gang. Bei 0-100 kann man ja prozentual betrachtet durch richtig schnelles Schalten mehr Zeit sparen als bei 100-200 

Der S2000 läuft aber auch nicht schlecht für seine Leistung.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Es geht bin den mal Probegefahren und fand den nicht so geil, genau wie den 350Z da haben mir andere Autos mit weniger Leistung deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht. Aber ich fand auch den RX8 mit 192PS nicht so wirklich geil... das Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo hingegen fand ich echt gut, genau so wie mir die MR2 W2 Turbos echt Spaß machen. Aber die Autos haben alle einen riesen Vorteil meinem Gegenüber... sie haben Heckantrieb.


----------



## skycurve (10. Februar 2014)

Dann musst du deinen NX auf Turbo umbauen 
Der 350Z ist halt relativ schwer, aber dafür der Sound... 
Den RX8 mag ich auch nicht wirklich, hauptsächlich wegen dem Wankelmotor.

http://www.rotaryaddicts.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/rx-7_owners.jpg


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Nene Turbo und Frontantrieb bei so einem leichten Auto... da würde die meiste Leistung nur in Rauch aufgehen. Bin eh mehr der Fan von Saugmotoren. Kleine leichte Autos mit Saugmotor und große schwere dürfen dann gerne Hubraum und eine Aufladung haben


----------



## skycurve (10. Februar 2014)

Mir sind die Sauger-Motoren auch lieber . Wobei meiner mit 1440kg aber nicht zu leichtesten gehört und keinen RWD ist.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Was fährst du?


----------



## skycurve (10. Februar 2014)

Einen Accord Type S CL9


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Schönes Auto 
Als Type-R könnte ich mir den auch für mich gut vorstellen.

Edit: Der CL9 ist ja sogar der Type-R oder?


----------



## skycurve (10. Februar 2014)

Nach über 3 Jahren freue ich mich immer noch jeden Tag, damit zu fahren 
Aber speziell dieses Model gibt es als Type R nicht, nur den Vorgänger und er hat auch nur 20ps mehr.

Edit: den CL9 gibt es als Executive und als Type S. Unterscheiden sich aber nur durch die Ausstattung und Verspoilerung.
Der letzte Accord als Type-R ist der CH1


----------



## fatlace (10. Februar 2014)

coole doku




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dZjpFYlYdw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Joselman (10. Februar 2014)

Wenn man mit dem 350Z Spass haben will dann muss man das Auto auch mal quer fahren.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Es kommt wohl auch stark drauf an welchen Z man fährt. Der 280PS und 313PSler sollen beide deutlich besser sein als die 301PS Variante. Ich bin eben genau diese 301PS Variante gefahren und er kam mir in jedem Drehzahlbereich ziemlich träge vor. Das Auto was mir bisher am meisten Spaß gemacht hat, man mag es kaum glauben war tatsächlich ein Fiat.  Den Sunny meiner Freundin und den MX3 von ihr fahre ich beide auch unglaublich gerne... der Sunny fährt sich einfach schön und der MX3 fährt sich richtig sportlich (deutlich sportlicher als mein grauer NX). Leider kommt beim MX3 trotz des Feelings nicht viel bei rum... eigentlich schade.


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es kommt wohl auch stark drauf an welchen Z man fährt. Der 280PS und 313PSler sollen beide deutlich besser sein als die 301PS Variante. Ich bin eben genau diese 301PS Variante gefahren und er kam mir in jedem Drehzahlbereich ziemlich träge vor. Das Auto was mir bisher am meisten Spaß gemacht hat, man mag es kaum glauben war tatsächlich ein Fiat.


 
Was war es den für einer ? Ein coupe ?


----------



## Joselman (10. Februar 2014)

Hmm ich habe jetzt als direkten Vergleich nur einen Hyundai Coupe 3,8l mit 303PS. Der ist noch schlimmer und wird dazu dann noch von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern nicht ernst genommen. Auf der AB macht niemand Platz mit dem Z sieht das ganz anders aus. 
Viele halten den Z ja auch für einen Porsche was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann aber gut. Hab irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen wie oft ich an der Tanke gefragt wurde was das denn für ein Porsche ist.

Man kann auch keinen Sauger mit nem Turbo oder Kompressor vergleichen. Ich dachte erst auch mein Corolla Compressor wäre nicht langsamer als der Z aber da hilft dann ein Blick auf den Tacho. 5,9s für 0-100 ist halt doch ne Sekunde schneller als 6,9s auch wenn es sich nicht schneller anfühlt. 

Was wars denn für ein Fiat?


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo mit abgestimmten Motor. 360PS hat der "kleine" Fiat an der Kurbelwelle gehabt... wollte mir den damals eigentlich kaufen. Aber der Preis von 18.000 Euro und vorallem die 5000Euro für einen Zahnriemenwechsel hat mich dann doch stark abgeschreckt. Kurz danach ging die Firma wo ich gearbeitet habe pleite und es hat dann doch nur zu einem NX gereicht. 

Weiß gar nicht ob ich euch das geile Gefährt man gezeigt habe... so sah er zum Schluss aus bevor ich ihn durch meinen GTi ersetzt habe. Zum Schluss sah er gar nicht mehr sooo schlimm aus (heute würde ich so trotzdem nicht rum fahren)... teilweise hatte die Karre 3 Farben (weiß, schwarzes Bodykit, grundierte Front) und bin so rumgefahren... kam mir auch noch vor wie der geilste Kerl auf diesem Planeten.  Bild siehe Anhang...



Joselman schrieb:


> Auf der AB macht niemand Platz mit dem Z sieht das ganz anders aus.



Es kommt scheinbar auch sehr stark auf die Farbe an... beim roten NX sind die Leute immer zur Seite gefahren. Auch wenn ich überhaupt nicht überholen wollte, musste ich es dann um nicht den Verkehr hinter mir aufzuhalten. Gut er sieht von vorne durch die anderen Scheinwerfer gerade im dunklen deutlich agressiver aus... aber da hat es mich teilweise echt genervt weil es schwer war mal nur 120km/h zu fahren. Beim grauen genau das Gegenbeispiel, da mach NIEMAND Platz. Die lassen mich teilweise über Kilometer hinter sich versauern bis sie mal auf die Idee kommen rüber zu fahren. Ähnlich wars bei meinem Sunny, da dachten sich die Vertretter wohl alle "ach der Kleinwagen kann eh nicht schneller als 160km/h, brauch ich also kein Platz machen".


----------



## Joselman (10. Februar 2014)

Es kommt auf die Front an aber nicht auf die Farbe. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung (hyundai = schwarz Z = grau). Ein Hyundai Coupe sieht aber von vorne auch nicht besonder aggresiv aus. Könnte halt auch eine Limousine sein. Der Z hat dann noch Xenon was auch noch mal was ausmacht.

Der Nissan ist doch schick. Zwar etwas zu extrem auffällig aber mir gefällt der.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2014)

Meine Theorie (bzgl. Überholprestige) geht da eher in Richtung "Licht". Je heller, je schneller.
Die Front macht sicherlich auch etwas aus, aber erst wenn man näher kommt......das konnten wir in unserem Leihmustang gut beobachten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2014)

Am besten nen Rallye Auto mit 4 Zusatzfernscheinwerfern! Aber mit Fernlicht wird auf jeden Fall gut Platz gemacht. Ist nur nen bischen assi die ganze Zeit mit Fernlicht zu fahren.

Wenn der zu überholende das eigene Auto hört, kommt man auch immer gut vorbei. Also laut+viel Licht= freie Fahrt.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *Am besten nen Rallye Auto mit 4 Zusatzfernscheinwerfern!* Aber mit Fernlicht wird auf jeden Fall gut Platz gemacht. Ist nur nen bischen assi die ganze Zeit mit Fernlicht zu fahren.
> 
> Wenn der zu überholende das eigene Auto hört, kommt man auch immer gut vorbei. Also laut+viel Licht= freie Fahrt.



Die braucht man heute nicht mehr, da reicht Xenon mit AFL Steuerung inkl. Autobahnprogramm. Ab 140 wird es hell für dich --> und blendend für die Anderen.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Der Nissan ist doch schick. Zwar etwas zu extrem auffällig aber mir gefällt der.


 
Wäre die Kiste gut lackiert gewesen, dann vielleicht. Aber so mit der Dose sah das nur aus der Entfernung irgendwie akzeptabel aus. Ich könnte auch mal posten wie er die meiste Zeit aussah, aber dann werde ich noch mehr gemopt als sowieso schon.


----------



## Joselman (10. Februar 2014)

Laut ist gut hell auch aber die Anzahl der Scheinwerfer sagt nix mehr aus seit es diesen TFL Müll gibt. Kann man ja auch überall nachrüsten. Anfangs dachte man noch ohh was kommt denn da und dann war es ein Fiat Multipla. 

Nebelscheinwerfer das gleiche. Die stecken heute auch in jedem Modell da kannst man einfach nix mehr draus ableiten.

@Riverna

Sieht man auf dem Bild nicht.  So wie der Aussieht muss er aber auch etwas power haben sonst ist es wieder peinlich (Achtung persönliche Meinung!!!!)


----------



## fatlace (10. Februar 2014)

kleine autos werden beim überholen auch gerne unterschätzt, wie oft sind mir welche vor den civic gefahren wen ich da mit 180 angebraust gekommen bin, und das obwohl die karre brülend laut war 
Mit meinem bmw passiert mir das jetzt nichtmehr, platzt wird auch oft gemacht, außer man hat son paar spezialisten vor sich die meinen so schnell wie sie fahren reicht aus.

PS:@king ich hab mir die schwarzchrome blenden vom 135i jetzt mal geordert, mal gucken ob das passt danke für den tip


----------



## Joselman (10. Februar 2014)

Die Spezialisten gibt es leider immer. 

Da fällt mir doch wieder spontan der dunkel graue Audi A6 ein. Rolf Miller und der Audi A6 - YouTube herrlich!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Mit meinem bmw passiert mir das jetzt nichtmehr, platzt wird auch oft gemacht, außer man hat son paar spezialisten vor sich die meinen so schnell wie sie fahren reicht aus.


 
Bei mir auch nicht mehr, seit ich die M-Front dran habe. Dann ist der 1er im Rückspiegel nicht mehr von einem E90 mit M-Paket zu unterscheiden.



fatlace schrieb:


> PS:@king ich hab mir  die schwarzchrome blenden vom 135i jetzt mal geordert, mal gucken ob  das passt danke für den tip



Kein Problem  Die werden schon passen


----------



## Beam39 (10. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> coole doku


Die haben sich glaub ich mehr über die Scheisshäuser gefreut als auf das Eigentlich


----------



## Klutten (10. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die braucht man heute nicht mehr, da reicht Xenon mit AFL Steuerung inkl. Autobahnprogramm. Ab 140 wird es hell für dich --> und blendend für die Anderen.


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass es für andere "blendend" wird? Eine Lichtsteuerung optimiert zwar die Lichtkegel in viele Richtungen und Bereiche, aber niemals nach oben über die erlaubte Neigung von 1,0% bei modernen Scheinwerfern. Der Autobahnmodus schwenkt die Lichtkegel geringfügig zueinander, da der Fokus auf die Entfernung gelegt wird und nicht auf die Randbereiche, die bei der Geschwindigkeit überwiegend uninteressant sind.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Februar 2014)

Artikel über den neuen M4/ M3:



> Für die Spielkinder unter den künftigen Kunden beinhaltet es neben der Launch Control die Funktion Smokey Burnout.  Übersetzung gefällig? Damit lässt es der BMW M4 mächtig qualmen, nun,  bis zu einem gewissen Grad zumindest - demnächst live zu erleben vor  der Bar München auf der Maximilianstraße oder vor vergleichbar  exklusiven Lokalitäten dieser Republik.



Wtf...


----------



## watercooled (10. Februar 2014)

Da ist aber was dran....


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2014)

Das naechste Auto von Badfrag?
Wheelspin permanent auf Knopfdruck


----------



## Beam39 (10. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Da ist aber was dran....


 
Mein "wtf" war eher auf diese bescheuerte Funktion bezogen.. Wie bitte kommt man auf so einen Scheiss.. Die Dinger kann man dann wohl gebraucht nicht mehr kaufen..


----------



## watercooled (10. Februar 2014)

Und bei mir wars auf die Locations bezogen


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Artikel über den neuen M4/ M3:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf...


 
Naja wär es braucht  

Ich nicht, aber den Wagen ist für mich ein Traum  Wobei der neue 2er auch ein schickes Gerät ist, und vom Preis her eher zu verwirklichen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die braucht man heute nicht mehr, da reicht Xenon  mit AFL Steuerung inkl. Autobahnprogramm. Ab 140 wird es hell für dich  --> und blendend für die Anderen.


 Ich bin schon etliche Male Autos mit neuen LED Scheinwerfern im dunkeln gefahren aber gegen 4x100Watt Xenon Zusatzfernlicht können die nicht anstinken.  Der ist so ein heftiger Lichtkegel, da hat man es genauso hell, wie am Tag. Nur reflektierende Sachen wie z.B. Schilder nerven ein wenig.
Für StVZO Bereich würde ich aber die LED Scheinwerfer mit Fernlichtassistent vorziehen.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Artikel über den neuen M4/ M3:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf...


  Und wer braucht so eine Funktion? Wer nicht in der Lage ist einen Burnout zu machen, der sollte das lieber seinlassen. Ist glaub ich das so ziemlich simpelste Fahrmanöver, was man so machen kann.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2014)

Klutten kann uns dann ja, wenn er ihn dann vielleicht besitzt, ein Video von der tollen Funktion machen  Dann legt ein jeder von uns 20€ in nen Topf damit er sich nen neuen Satz Reifen holen kann


----------



## watercooled (11. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei, dann will ichs aber knallen hören


----------



## fatlace (11. Februar 2014)

heute war waschtag
hier sieht man übrigens wie schlecht die LEDs die äußeren corona ringe beleuchten.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Februar 2014)

Holla die Waldfee, war heute mal beim nächstgelegenen Opel Händler, um Nachzufragen was mich eine Inspektion kosten würde. 340€ inklusive Steuern. 
(Öl, Jegliche Filter, Bremsflüssigkeit, Zündkerzen) 
Bin mal gespannt was die freien KfZ Werkstätten (mit Meisterbrief) verlangen. 
Wobei ich echt zugeben muss, sehr Netter Meister, hat's Auto auf die Hebebühne getan und sich mal alles genauer angeschaut.  
Sofern die Spanne nicht mehr als 50€ betragen sollte werde ich wohl es dort machen lassen, aufgrund der Sympathie.  

Was haltet ihr von diesem Betrag?

@fatlace Sehr schickes Auto


----------



## aloha84 (11. Februar 2014)

Ist für eine Vertragswerkstatt völlig ok.
// Was für ein Modell ist es?


----------



## fatlace (11. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee, war heute mal beim nächstgelegenen Opel Händler, um Nachzufragen was mich eine Inspektion kosten würde. 340€ inklusive Steuern.
> (Öl, Jegliche Filter, Bremsflüssigkeit, Zündkerzen)
> Bin mal gespannt was die freien KfZ Werkstätten (mit Meisterbrief) verlangen.
> Wobei ich echt zugeben muss, sehr Netter Meister, hat's Auto auf die Hebebühne getan und sich mal alles genauer angeschaut.
> ...



Ist mir auch wichtig das ich mich mit dem meister in der werkstatt gut verstehe, da zahl ich auch lieber etwas mehr.
hab da auch schon einige Vertragswerkstätten durch, und die größeren waren bis jetzt immer die "unfreundlicheren"


----------



## dsdenni (11. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> heute war waschtag
> hier sieht man übrigens wie schlecht die LEDs die äußeren corona ringe beleuchten.



Nicht schlecht  Woher hast du diese M-Streifen am Kühlergrill?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee, war heute mal beim nächstgelegenen Opel Händler, um Nachzufragen was mich eine Inspektion kosten würde. 340€ inklusive Steuern.
> (Öl, Jegliche Filter, Bremsflüssigkeit, Zündkerzen)
> Bin mal gespannt was die freien KfZ Werkstätten (mit Meisterbrief) verlangen.
> Wobei ich echt zugeben muss, sehr Netter Meister, hat's Auto auf die Hebebühne getan und sich mal alles genauer angeschaut.
> ...


 Billiger geht doch garnich. Wenn möglich hätte ich den sofort da gelassen. Beim Auto ist Geiz nicht geil. Da bekommt man wofür man zahlt. Je weniger man zahlt, je weniger bekommt man.

Ich weis ja nicht wie das bei Opel aussieht, aber bei Daimler gibts für checkheftgepflegte Autos extrem viel Kulanz. Ist man aber einmal nicht in einer Vertragswerkstatt gewesen, ists sofort vorbei mit Kulanz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> heute war waschtag
> hier sieht man übrigens wie schlecht die LEDs die äußeren corona ringe beleuchten.


 
Bei mir auch  Bin gerade fertig geworden. 




dsdenni schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese M-Streifen am Kühlergrill?


 
Kann man im I-Net kaufen. Ich hab die auch, allerdings habe ich mir Reststücke vom Folierer geholt.

Edit:
***Vishnu Performance N55 Downpipe 135i : 335i : 335xi:*** FLY BY - CRUISING - TAKE OFF - YouTube
BMW 135i - Berk Street Exhaust & AR Downpipes - YouTube


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr so unterwegs seid, aber nem Kollegen und mir ist heute früh in Braunschweig fast die Spucke weggeblieben ... Man hält normal anner roten Ampel an, ahnt nix böses (ja, ich hab da auch gerade ein Deja Vu...), aufeinmal sieht man im Rückspiegel hektisches Lichthupen und hört wie etwas großes eine Vollbremsung macht. Ich vermute Millimeter hinter meiner Stoßstange kommt dann ein Gelenkbus zum Stehen - inklusive wild gestikulierendem Fahrer. Die Ampel springt von Rot auf Gelb um und er schiebt einen quasi an, jetzt wild hupend und immer noch gestikulierend. Wer jetzt meint: Okay, der war bestimmt knapp dran - Es hat immerhin zeitlich noch dazu gereicht sich an der nächsten Ampel neben mich zu stellen, die Tür aufzumachen und mich anzubrüllen, das sei Ausbremsen eines Linienbusses gewesen  ... Da denkste du stehst im Wald - mitten inner Stadt ...
Einzelfall oder ist das außerhalb von Hannover und Braunschweig auch so ?


----------



## henderson m. (11. Februar 2014)

das doch der auto thread hier warum wird hier nur über bmw geplaudert, wenn ich mit meinem audi rs6 aufkreuze können die ganzen m's und 1'ers roflcoppter spielen.


----------



## winner961 (11. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> das doch der auto thread hier warum wird hier nur über bmw geplaudert, wenn ich mit meinem audi rs6 aufkreuze können die ganzen m's und 1'ers roflcoppter spielen.


 
Ja klar ein RS6 fährt immer kreise um m's schönen Dank für dieses fundierte meinung


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2014)

Leute, nicht noch Giraffen innen Käfig werfen...


----------



## henderson m. (11. Februar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja klar ein RS6 fährt immer kreise um m's schönen Dank für dieses fundierte meinung


 
muss was mit dem ständigen traktionsverlust aufgrund des rwd sein ...



nfsgame schrieb:


> Leute, nicht noch Giraffen innen Käfig werfen...


 
durch aktuelle nachrichten bekommt diese aussage ein gewisses gschmäckle


lol na scherz beiseite ich troll nur wollt nur mal reinschnuppern hier


----------



## Re4dt (11. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist für eine Vertragswerkstatt völlig ok.
> // Was für ein Modell ist es?


Astra H GTC BJ 09




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Billiger geht doch garnich. Wenn möglich hätte ich den sofort da gelassen. Beim Auto ist Geiz nicht geil. Da bekommt man wofür man zahlt. Je weniger man zahlt, je weniger bekommt man.
> 
> Ich weis ja nicht wie das bei Opel aussieht, aber bei Daimler gibts für checkheftgepflegte Autos extrem viel Kulanz. Ist man aber einmal nicht in einer Vertragswerkstatt gewesen, ists sofort vorbei mit Kulanz.


 Als Schüler sind so Summen nunmal nicht gerade schön  Aber ihr habt nicht unrecht, da ich das Fahrzeug die nächsten 2 Jahre behalten will zahle ich wohl doch etwas mehr.


----------



## dsdenni (11. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir auch  Bin gerade fertig geworden.
> 
> Kann man im I-Net kaufen. Ich hab die auch, allerdings habe ich mir Reststücke vom Folierer geholt.
> 
> ...



Der Sound ist einfach GEIL!


----------



## ich558 (11. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> das doch der auto thread hier warum wird hier nur über bmw geplaudert, wenn ich mit meinem audi rs6 aufkreuze können die ganzen m's und 1'ers roflcoppter spielen.



Zeig uns doch erst mal den Rs6


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Leute, nicht noch Giraffen innen Käfig werfen...



Lol! Geil!


----------



## winner961 (11. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Lol! Geil!


 
Thumb up  immer die armen Giraffen  arme Dinger


----------



## raceandsound (11. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> das doch der auto thread hier warum wird hier nur über bmw geplaudert, wenn ich mit meinem audi rs6 aufkreuze können die ganzen m's und 1'ers roflcoppter spielen.



Bei einem modifiziertem RS4 B5 kann man noch ein Auge zu drücken, aber spätestens beim Lesen von 'RS6' war klar, dass es nur ein Trollpost sein kann...^^


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> aber spätestens beim Lesen von 'RS6' war klar, dass es nur ein Trollpost sein kann...^^


 
Wieso nicht? Kann doch seinem Papa gehöhren...


----------



## ich558 (11. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Kann doch seinem Papa gehöhren...



Dann sagst man auch nicht "mein". Aber abgesehen davon ist der RS6 einer meiner Lieblingswagen und möchte schon deswegen Fotos


----------



## Zoon (11. Februar 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Es hat immerhin zeitlich noch dazu gereicht sich  an der nächsten Ampel neben mich zu stellen, die Tür aufzumachen und  mich anzubrüllen, das sei Ausbremsen eines Linienbusses gewesen



Da hätt ich mir direkt in seinem Bus die Funke  geschnappt und den sein Gefluche über den Sender geschickt damit alle  anderen es mitbekommen was für ein netter Kollege er ist.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Dann sagst man auch nicht "mein". Aber abgesehen davon ist der RS6 einer meiner Lieblingswagen und möchte schon deswegen Fotos



Die Meisten sagen "Mein Auto", obwohl die Karre der Bank gehört.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Als Schüler sind so Summen nunmal nicht gerade schön  Aber ihr habt nicht unrecht, da ich das Fahrzeug die nächsten 2 Jahre behalten will zahle ich wohl doch etwas mehr.


 Willst du dein Auto für umsonst repariert haben? Wenn du Inspektion zum Nulltarif will, musst du Kfzler werden.

Ne typische große Inspektion liegt bei 500-1000€. Bei teuren Autos nicht unter 1000€.




henderson m. schrieb:


> das doch der auto thread hier warum wird  hier nur über bmw geplaudert, wenn ich mit meinem audi rs6 aufkreuze  können die ganzen m's und 1'ers roflcoppter spielen.


 Hääääääää?  Wenn das kein Trollpost sein soll, verstehe ich irgendwie den Sinn dieser Aussage nicht. xD


----------



## henderson m. (11. Februar 2014)

Lies den post danach von mir



   lol


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die Meisten sagen "Mein Auto", obwohl die Karre der Bank gehört.


 HAHAHA...geil... 
Aber recht haste!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Dann sagst man auch nicht "mein". Aber abgesehen davon ist der RS6 einer meiner Lieblingswagen und möchte schon deswegen Fotos



Si! Die Kiste geht ordentlich ab. Bin mal einen älteren mitgefahren, der hatte glaube ich nen V8. Sound war Echt gut 


Edit: Oder Vllt war es auch ein V10, bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Lies den post danach von mir
> 
> 
> 
> lol


 
Schieb mal Fotos vom RS6 rüber. Wenn es nach dem Internet geht, hat sowieso jeder einen RS6, M6 oder AMG zu Hause stehen, zehn mal.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Si! Die Kiste geht ordentlich ab. Bin mal einen älteren mitgefahren, der hatte glaube ich nen V8. Sound war Echt gut
> 
> 
> Edit: Oder Vllt war es auch ein V10, bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher


 
Der alte hat 8.

Henderson hat doch geschrieben das es nen "Trollpost" war, wieso fragt ihn jetzt jeder nach Bilder? -.-


----------



## henderson m. (12. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der alte hat 8.  Henderson hat doch geschrieben das es nen "Trollpost" war, wieso fragt ihn jetzt jeder nach Bilder? -.-



Besser hätt ichs nicht formulieren können 
Würd gern fotos rüberschieben aber tatsache ist dass 100.000€ für ne karre doch noch relativ viel ist.
Aber ist auf jedenfall nen traumauto...


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2014)

Träume sind da um verwirklicht zu werden  Selbst wenns kein neuer wird kanns irgendwann mal nen guter Gebrauchter werden, und die fallen ziemlich schnell im Preis


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2014)

Ist hier aufm Handy wohl untergegangen. Dann ist ja alles gut. Gibt halt zu viele von diesen Internetmilliardären. :p


----------



## riedochs (12. Februar 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob hier noch mehr 7 Gang DSG geplagte sind: Aber VW scheint jetzt in D mit den Ölwechseln von Synthetisch auf Mineralisch anzufangen. Allerdings ist hier wohl vorerst Eigeninitiative gefragt. Muss bei Gelegenheit meinem  auf die Nerven gehen.

Probleme mit VW-DSG: Kein offizieller Rckruf von Volkswagen - autobild.de


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2014)

Neuer Audi S1 2.0 TFSI: Mehr Power als ein Golf GTI - sport auto
Mutig den "S1" zu taufen 
Wenn dort der gleiche Motor wie im GTI werkelt, wird's spaßig


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2014)

Endlich ist er raus - der erste Kompaktwagen mit 4 Röhren. Ich muss nur noch lachen


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2014)

Jetzt kommt er doch mit 4 Endrohren  Naja mir gefällt er ziemlich  231 PS und Quattro sind schon super.


----------



## guss (12. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> (...)Ne typische große Inspektion liegt bei 500-1000€. Bei teuren Autos nicht unter 1000€(...)



In der Schweiz ist das bei BMW anscheinend alles im Kaufpreis drin. Ich bin da ja selbst noch etwas skeptisch, aber laut verschiedenen Händlern und Verkäufern ist das tatsächlich so. Voraussetzung man geht in der Schweiz oder in Liechtenstein zum 
Ich habe nun meinen gebrauchten 320D Touring, den ich aus D mitbebracht hatte, verkauft und einen neueren gebrauchten 325i Touring gegönnt (heute Abend kann ich ihn abholen) und der hat angeblich noch 50.000km alles frei bis auf Flüssigkeiten. 



> Gratis-Service bis 100.000 km oder 10 Jahre*
> Intervallabhängige Wartung des Fahrzeugs gemäss SIA (Service Intervall Anzeige) und BMW Serviceheft, inklusive BMW Originalteile.
> 
> Garantie bis 100.000 km oder 3 Jahre*
> ...


Quelle

In Deutschland gibt es das so nicht und schon gar nicht bis 100tkm.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2014)

Der könnte sogar den Motor vom Golf R / S3 haben, aufgrund des hohen Drehmoments


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der könnte sogar den Motor vom Golf R / S3 haben, aufgrund des hohen Drehmoments



Die 2.0 TFSI Motoren in den deutschen Modellen sind doch  eh alle die selben nur unterschiedlich aufgeladen usw?


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der könnte sogar den Motor vom Golf R / S3 haben, aufgrund des hohen Drehmoments



Ist ja der modifizierte Antriebsstrang von Golf R und S3 mit Haldex5.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die 2.0 TFSI Motoren in den deutschen Modellen sind doch  eh alle die selben nur unterschiedlich aufgeladen usw?


 
Ne, der Motor vom GTI hat z.B. einen anderen Lader als der Vom R / S3, andere Komponenten sind auch anders (z.B. Pleul, Kolben)


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2014)

guss schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist das bei BMW anscheinend alles im  Kaufpreis drin. Ich bin da ja selbst noch etwas skeptisch, aber laut  verschiedenen Händlern und Verkäufern ist das tatsächlich so.  Voraussetzung man geht in der Schweiz oder in Liechtenstein zum
> Ich habe nun meinen gebrauchten 320D Touring, den ich aus D mitbebracht  hatte, verkauft und einen neueren gebrauchten 325i Touring gegönnt  (heute Abend kann ich ihn abholen) und der hat angeblich noch 50.000km  alles frei bis auf Flüssigkeiten.



Nicht nur in der Schweiz - gibts auch bei uns in Österreich - nennt sich "BMW Paket Care" - das gibt es bei Jahres-/Gebrauchwagenaktionen eigentlich regelmäßig umsonst dazu. Hab auch eines mit 4Jahren/60k km - Also keine Servicekosten für 4 Jahre bzw. 60k Kilometer.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Februar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Endlich ist er raus - der erste Kompaktwagen mit 4 Röhren. Ich muss nur noch lachen


 
Der A1/S1 ist ein Kleinwagen. Kompaktwagen mit 4 Rohren gibt es schon länger, z.B. der Golf R oder der S3.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2014)

Wie würde mein Opa jetzt sagen: Der IQ eines Fahrers nimmt proportional zu Durchmesser und Anzahl seiner Auspuffrohre ab 

Aber mir gefällt der S1 :daumen/


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Was ihr immer gegen viele Rohre habt  solange es gut aussieht Könnens so viele sein wie die Designer eben Andenken


----------



## keinnick (12. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ihr immer gegen viele Rohre habt  solange es gut aussieht Könnens so viele sein wie die Designer eben Andenken


 
Sieht das gut aus? IMHO nicht


----------



## Verminaard (12. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sieht das gut aus? IMHO nicht


 
Liegt aber noch immer im Auge des Betrachters 

Und Geschmack... na das Thema hatten wir schon.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sieht das gut aus? IMHO nicht



Gut ist immer so eine Sache. Aber immerhin ist es konsequent alle S-Modelle mit einer 4 Rohr Auspuffanlage auszustatten, immer mit Quattro, immer mit grauem Tacho + weiße Zeiger, ... .
Eben eine Ausstattungs- oder Designlinie.
Auch wenn ich eher ein Fan von einem dicken Rohr jeweils links und rechts bin.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2014)

Uhhh ich bin jetzt schon auf den Test eines großen deutschen "Fachmagazins" gespannt.
Test neue Corvette --> "....die 4 Endrohre wirken übertrieben....."
Vermutlicher Test S1 -->".....passend zur Leistung wirken die 4 Endrohre....."
Wetten?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2014)

Ich finde ein Auto darf genau soviel Endrohre und Durchmesser haben wie sie der Rest der Abgsasanlage hat. Mehr macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2014)

Also mir gefällt der neue S1. Hätten den aber schon anders nennen können, weil der dem Namen S1 in keiner Weise gerecht wird. ...dann muss ich den wohl mal probefahren, wie sich so nen kleines Auto mit Allrad fährt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2014)

Die Gewichte vom S1 sind:

S1: 1390KG
S1 SB: 1415KG
Ich hätte gedacht, der wird schwerer.

Selbst die Grundausstattung ist schon recht umfangreich.

 Quelle: http://www.audi.de/content/dam/nemo/models/misc/pdf/my-2014/Kataloge%20neu/433_1130_18_00_S1.pdf


----------



## Verminaard (12. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Uhhh ich bin jetzt schon auf den Test eines großen deutschen "Fachmagazins" gespannt.
> Test neue Corvette --> "....die 4 Endrohre wirken übertrieben....."
> Vermutlicher Test S1 -->".....passend zur Leistung wirken die 4 Endrohre....."
> Wetten?


 

Zeitgleich wird dem S1 ein gelber Engel verliehen und eine makellose Pannenstatistik ausgestellt


----------



## ich558 (12. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Uhhh ich bin jetzt schon auf den Test eines großen deutschen "Fachmagazins" gespannt.
> Test neue Corvette --> "....die 4 Endrohre wirken übertrieben....."
> Vermutlicher Test S1 -->".....passend zur Leistung wirken die 4 Endrohre....."
> Wetten?


 
Wetten nicht 

Ich glaube der kleine macht mega Spaß mit dem Quattro


----------



## Falk (12. Februar 2014)

Bei so einer kurzen Kardanwelle wiegt das Allrad-System wahrscheinlich auch nicht so viel mehr 

Mit Haldex ist es aber eine frontlastige Auslegung, sprich die Hinterachse wird nur ernsthaft beisteuern wenn vorne Schlupf ist. Sowas sollte man mal mit 40:60 (Vorne:Hinten) machen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2014)

Man könnte die Haldex auch verstiften und den 5 Zylinder einbauen. Dann ein wenig Ladedruck und so um die 600PS. Dann bräuchte man aber auch ne riesen Spoilerlippe und nen Heckflügel, damit es fahrbar wird.


----------



## keinnick (12. Februar 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gut ist immer so eine Sache. Aber immerhin ist es konsequent alle S-Modelle mit einer 4 Rohr Auspuffanlage auszustatten, immer mit Quattro, immer mit grauem Tacho + weiße Zeiger, ... .
> Eben eine Ausstattungs- oder Designlinie.
> Auch wenn ich eher ein Fan von einem dicken Rohr jeweils links und rechts bin.


 
Ok, ich habe mich ein wenig hinreißen lassen. Ich finde das Auto eigentlich generell nicht sonderlich schön, darum mein Post und die Endrohre machen das Ganze nicht besser. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Mit Haldex ist es aber eine frontlastige Auslegung, sprich die Hinterachse wird nur ernsthaft beisteuern wenn vorne Schlupf ist. Sowas sollte man mal mit 40:60 (Vorne:Hinten) machen


 
Das neue Haldexsystem braucht kein Schlupf. das arbeitet schon vorher.


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ihr immer gegen viele Rohre habt  solange es gut aussieht Könnens so viele sein wie die Designer eben Andenken


 
Die 4 Dinger vom neuen Golf R sehen aus, wie bei ATU ausem Teileregal. Weniger wäre da eindeutig mehr. 

Wenn 4 Endrohre, dann so, wie beim neuen Civic.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (12. Februar 2014)

So wie es der MK VII oder VI GTI hat finde ich es am besten, passt zum äußeren und zur Motorleistung.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die 4 Dinger vom neuen Golf R sehen aus, wie bei ATU ausem Teileregal. Weniger wäre da eindeutig mehr.   Wenn 4 Endrohre, dann so, wie beim neuen Civic.


   Stimme zu. 2 Endrohre hätten gereicht. Der Golf 6 R HGP mit 700 PS (wurde mal bei Grip gezeigt) hätte 4 Endrohre verdient.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ihr immer gegen viele Rohre habt  solange es gut aussieht Könnens so viele sein wie die Designer eben Andenken


 
4 Rohre haben an einem Kleinwagen nichts zu suchen, selbst mit 500PS nicht. Wenn man einen B Corsa mit 4 Rohren sieht lacht man drüber, baut Audi in einen Kleinwagen das ab Serie dann ist es ok. Das ist doch totale Doppelmoral... ich finde 2 Auspuffrohre reichen absolut aus. Alles andere finde ich übertrieben und eher prollig. Ein Auto braucht nur soviele Endrohre wie es auch Rohre unterm Auto hat  Alles andere ist nur Optik.


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Ja sienste, es ist Optik. Und solange es gut aus schaut 

Man "braucht" auch keinen Soundgenerator, man "braucht" keine Alus, man "braucht" keine Tieferlegung, etc...


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2014)

Ok Gegenfrage: 

Wieso sieht es am S1 gut aus und an einem 0815 Auto der es Serie nicht hat, wenn man es nachrüstet nicht? Sollte doch egal sein ob ein Corsa, BMW oder Trabbi an der 4 Rohrauspuffanlage dran hängt. Wobei es ja nicht mal eine richtige 4 Rohrauspuffanlage ist, ich gehe jede Wette ein es ist nur eine einflutige Anlage ergo ist es nur ein übertriebener Pott.


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Einigen wir uns auf Auspuffblende 

Es kommt aufs Auto an. Habe schon den einen oder anderen Golf gesehen an dem es ganz gut aussah.
Auch könnte ich mir an einem 3er oder 5er BMW ganz gut 4 Rohre vorstellen. Am neulich geposteten Fiesta sah es mMn auch noch ganz annehmbar aus. 

Ich spreche jetzt ja von 4 schön in die Stoßstange eingearbeitetem Rohren, und nocht von sowas hier...

Wollte hier eigentlich das Bild eines Negativbeispiels verlinken aber bei der suche nach "4 Rohr Auspuff" spuckt Google zu 90% 
nur echt schicke Ergebnisse aus....


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2014)

Was soll der S1 denn kosten? Kann das gerade dank Hochgeschwindigkeits-Internet auf dem Handy nicht einsehen.


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Na also, es gibt sie also doch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2014)

Finde auch das der Auspuff gut aussieht und das ist das was für mich zählt. Es gehört halt zum S-Trimm und das wird konsequent durchgezogen. Abgesehen davon sind die Endrohre keine dicken Eyecatcher sondern fügen sich dem Gesamtbild gut hinzu.

@Iconoclast

In der Basisvariante warens glaub cih etwas über 31.000€.. Den bekommt man locker über 40.000€ und das finde ich persönlich deutlich abartiger als die Anlage


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2014)

Ok danke. Das wäre mir dann doch zu viel für so 'ne Büchse. Zwar gut machbar, aber für den Preis gibt es einfach bessere, bzw. sinnvollere Autos.

Die Bilder laden hier leider nicht. Aber kann mir die ganzen Baumarktanlagen an den Opel, Honda und sonstigem Kleinvieh schon vorstellen.


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Die Zubehörpreise sind echt extrem. Aber bei allen Herstellern  Ich meine es war sogar Audi die 4000€ für ein großes Navi verlangen. 
Für das Geld gibts nen vernünftiges Alltagsauto


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2014)

Der S1 sieht weder gut noch irgendwie sportlich aus. Da ändern auch keine 4 Endrohre und 231 PS was dran. Das Auto ist absolut belanglos und langweilig. Jedewede "Sportlichkeit" wirkt bei dem Auto aufgesetzt. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2014)

Der S1 sieht aus wie ein Golf der mir mal gehört hat... bevor jemand fragt ich hab den so gekauft. War halt günstig und ich hatte Langeweile... gefahren bin ich das Teil nie, war mir zu peinlich.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wollte hier eigentlich das Bild eines Negativbeispiels verlinken aber bei der suche nach "4 Rohr Auspuff" spuckt Google zu 90%
> nur echt schicke Ergebnisse aus....


 
Echt?

http://www.huthmanntuning.de/catalog/images/e36_compact_auspuff.jpg

http://www.huthmanntuning.de/catalog/images/opel_4rohr.jpg

http://www.insideperformance.de/ima...e87_m1-look_4-rohr_auspuff_130i_prototyp1.jpg

http://www.renaultteile24.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/dsc_0178.jpg


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Geht doch klar. Beim Duster siehts bissl seltsam aus und beim E36 kommt noch der "Asi Yalla Voll krasse Dreia Bemwä" Faktor dazu,
aber selbst an den Opel passts irgendwie. Auch hier "Meine Meinung". (geklaut bei Scholle  )


----------



## Beam39 (12. Februar 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ok danke. Das wäre mir dann doch zu viel für so 'ne Büchse. Zwar gut machbar, aber für den Preis gibt es einfach bessere, bzw. sinnvollere Autos.
> 
> Die Bilder laden hier leider nicht. Aber kann mir die ganzen Baumarktanlagen an den Opel, Honda und sonstigem Kleinvieh schon vorstellen.


 
Richtig, nen gebrauchten TTRS als Beispiel


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2014)

Der Dacia, hahaha, was 'n Knaller. Das wäre mir sowas von peinlich. 4 Rohre und der Sonntagsfahhradfahrer zieht dir davon.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2014)

Und was ist da nun der Unterschied zum S1? ^^


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich eure Denkweise. Je mehr Rohre desto mehr Leistung...


----------



## Verminaard (12. Februar 2014)

Oder je dicker das Rohr.
Schau dir halt ein Duesentriebwerk an. Da hast nur Auspuff!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2014)

Ich finde den S1 eigentlich ganz gelungen (starke Motoren in kleinen Autos sind klasse  ) 
Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass man den u.U. auf ~350PS und ~450NM optimieren kann, wenn alle Antriebskomponenten genug Reserven haben.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2014)

Ich find das Teil einfach nur hässlich... ein S3 sieht mMn um längen besser aus als dieser Kleinwagen auf Steroide. Vorallem 1400 Kilo... wenn man das bedenkt sind 265PS auch gar nicht mehr sooo toll.


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

231 sinds sogar nur. 

Meine Meinung zu dem Auto ist das die 4 Rohre gut ins Gesamtbild passen.
Bissl tiefer das Ding, komplett schwarz und schöne Felgen druff, dann schaut das aus.
Gefahren bin ich sowas noch nie, kann also nicht beurteilen ob das jetzt gut geht oder nicht.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2014)

Ach sind sogar nur 231PS? 
Gut dann haut einen das in der Tat nicht unbedingt vom Hocker, klar langsam ist das bei weitem nicht. Aber eben auch nichts besonderes mehr...


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Ich will mal wieder ein modernes 1000kG Auto.
Mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten sollte das doch kein Ding sein.
Da dann einen TFSI rein mit um die 250 Pesen und es gibt einen Kompaktsportler der sich auch so nennen darf...


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2014)

Nein das ist so leicht nicht möglich, da die Autos auch nötige Sicherheitsfunktionen haben müssen. Niemand würde in der aktuellen Zeit ein Auto ohne ESP, zig Airbags, Klima und Co kaufen. Klar du könntest das Gewicht für den Komfort und Sicherheit durch z.B. Carbon einsparen. Das kostet aber alles ein haufen Geld... dann kostet so ein S1 nicht mehr 31.000Euro sondern mal eben 50.000Euro oder mehr. Wer kauft sich das dann noch?


----------



## watercooled (12. Februar 2014)

Ich brauche keine elektrischen Sitze, 10 Airbags für die Rücksitze, Zigfache Geräuschdämmung, sauschwere High End Entertainmentsysteme etc.
Man kauft ja einen Kompaktsportler und keine S Klasse.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (13. Februar 2014)

Alfa hat sowas mit dem 4C versucht, kostet zwar wesentlich mehr als der S1 jedoch ist er auch viel exklusiver und sportlicher.
Ich finde ihn sehr gelungen.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine elektrischen Sitze, 10 Airbags für die Rücksitze, Zigfache Geräuschdämmung, sauschwere High End Entertainmentsysteme etc.
> Man kauft ja einen Kompaktsportler und keine S Klasse.


 
Subaru Brz. Turbo rein und dann passt das


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2014)

Der kam mir paar Minuten nach meinem Post auch innen Sinn 
Was wiegt denn was Dingen? Und sooo kompakt ist der ja jetzt auch nicht...
Da war doch eh eine WRX Version geplant...


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

Am Samstag hole ich mein "neues" Autochen ab, diesmal was richtig unvernünftiges 

Muss jetzt leider den schönen SLK verkaufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/img_7612hdrkleinvlz7y.jpg


----------



## winner961 (13. Februar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Am Samstag hole ich mein "neues" Autochen ab, diesmal was richtig unvernünftiges
> 
> Muss jetzt leider den schönen SLK verkaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich geb mal ein paar Tipps  mal sehen wer draufkommt 

Auto ist die gleiche Marke, größer und hat einen schönen Motor in v-Bauart.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2014)

Du stehst ja auf Roadster. Da es unvernünftig ist und du mit deinem MX5 immer viel Spaß hattest gehe ich mal von einem RX8 aus.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich geb mal ein paar Tipps  mal sehen wer draufkommt
> 
> Auto ist die gleiche Marke, größer und hat einen schönen Motor in v-Bauart.


das stimmt 



watercooled schrieb:


> Du stehst ja auf Roadster. Da es unvernünftig ist und du mit deinem MX5 immer viel Spaß hattest gehe ich mal von einem RX8 aus.


 Ersteres stimmt, dein Tip aber nicht 
Komplett andere Richtung.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2014)

Dann nen alter SL. Bestimmt im 80er Porno Style


----------



## winner961 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne ihn ja schon aus dem Luxx 8800 

Also noch ein tipp es ist eine Limousine ungefähr 15-25 Jahre alt und sie hat dampf


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2014)

Kann quasi alles sein


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn ja schon aus dem Luxx 8800
> 
> Also noch ein tipp es ist eine Limousine ungefähr 15-25 Jahre alt und sie hat dampf


 Ist 10 Jahre und 10 Monate alt 
Hat knapp 100k km runter..


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2014)

Ach keine Ahnung ich kenn mich mit den neueren Daimlern nicht aus.
Irgendwas mit den 3 Buchstaben bestimmt aber


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach keine Ahnung ich kenn mich mit den neueren Daimlern nicht aus.
> Irgendwas mit den 3 Buchstaben bestimmt aber


 Jup


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2014)

Es ist ein E 27.5+27.5 I am Gay


----------



## Zoon (13. Februar 2014)

@ 8800 GT: CLS erste Serie?


----------



## Murdoch (13. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ 8800 GT: CLS erste Serie?


 
Wird wohl eher amg gemeint sein mit den 3 Buchstaben. 

Ich tippe auf nen 55er ohne Kompressor


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist ein E 27.5+27.5 I am Gay


Du Schwuggele liest ja auch bei HWLuxx mit 



Murdoch schrieb:


> Wird wohl eher amg gemeint sein mit den 3 Buchstaben.
> 
> Ich tippe auf nen 55er ohne Kompressor


Jup, stimmt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2014)

Die 55er SLKs haben aber nicht so viel Dampf.  Da fehlt der Kompressor. Das Ding ist mir hinten viel zu leicht, da muss man immer extrem vorsichtig mit dem Gas sein. Vorne nen dicken schweren Motor drin und hinten nur ne Plastikstoßstange.

Ich hoffe mal das dir klar ist, dass so nen 55er mal eben das 4 fache an Unterhalt kostet, wie dein alter?


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die 55er SLKs haben aber nicht so viel Dampf.  Da fehlt der Kompressor. Das Ding ist mir hinten viel zu leicht, da muss man immer extrem vorsichtig mit dem Gas sein. Vorne nen dicken schweren Motor drin und hinten nur ne Plastikstoßstange.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal das dir klar ist, dass so nen 55er mal eben das 4 fache an Unterhalt kostet, wie dein alter?


 Ist kein SLk. Und was der groß mehr an Unterhalt außer Versicherung, SPrit und Steuern kosten soll weiß ich nicht. Verschleißteile wie Bremsen und Reifen zb sind noch top, 1 Jahr gebrauchtwagengarantie ist drauf, Service vor wenigen 1000km gemacht.

Motoröl ist die selbe Menge, die 4 Zündkerzen mehr bringen mich auch nicht um.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2014)

Sprit wird deutlich mehr. Bremse vorn machen über 1000€. Reifen auch deutlich teurer, weil man hohe Traglast fahren muss. Nen ganzen Kanister teures Motoröl beim Ölwechsel. Fahrwerksgelenke und Federn/Dämpfer deutlich teurer, da AMG.

Über 100k km wird sowas alles mal fällig.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sprit wird deutlich mehr. Bremse vorn machen über 1000€. Reifen auch deutlich teurer, weil man hohe Traglast fahren muss. Nen ganzen Kanister teures Motoröl beim Ölwechsel. Fahrwerksgelenke und Federn/Dämpfer deutlich teurer, da AMG.
> 
> Über 100k km wird sowas alles mal fällig.


 Du hast aber schon gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## Murdoch (13. Februar 2014)

Lass dich nicht beirren. 

Der quatscht nur dusseliges zeug das keinen interessiert. 

Neid wirst du als Fahrer eines amgs immer wieder zu spüren bekommen, das ist serienmäßig. 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit der Waffe! Genieße den Sound bei offenen Fenstern im Sommer. :thumbup:


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2014)

Willst du den nur 1 Jahr fahren, solange du noch Garantie hast? Na dann immer Vollgas.

Wenn sich jeder einen AMG im Unterhalt leisten könnte, dann würden sichlich mehr rumfahren. Ich seh ja immer, was so AMG Reparaturen kosten...


----------



## Murdoch (13. Februar 2014)

Damit haben wir alle gerechnet, dass du das alles weißt und kennst. 

Fährst ja normal auch 600+ ps 
Du wirst uns schon was erzählen.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht beirren.
> 
> Der quatscht nur dusseliges zeug das keinen interessiert.
> 
> ...


Danke 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Willst du den nur 1 Jahr fahren, solange du noch Garantie hast? Na dann immer Vollgas.
> 
> Wenn sich jeder einen AMG im Unterhalt leisten könnte, dann würden sichlich mehr rumfahren. Ich seh ja immer, was so AMG Reparaturen kosten...


 Garantie kann man verlängern, wobei ich meine Wagen eh nie länger als 6 Monate hatte.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn sich jeder einen AMG im Unterhalt leisten könnte, dann würden sichlich mehr rumfahren. Ich seh ja immer, was so AMG Reparaturen kosten...


 
Ich denke da hat jeder andere Prioritaeten.

Manche wollen keine Highendhardware kaufen, obwohl sie sich das locker leisten koennten.
Andere brauchen halt nicht unbedingt viel PS unter der Haube. (mal ein Autovergleich in die andere Richtung )

Ich fuer meinen Teil habe bewusst einen Diesel und da den schwaecheren gewaehlt.
Bin alle moeglichen Motorisierungen gefahren. Klar macht ein 230 PS Auto mehr Spass als 136PS.
Mag sein das ich etwas aelter geworden bin, oder das mir der komplette Aufpreis das eben einfach nicht wert ist.
Ich komme gut von A nach B und mein Auto macht mir ne menge Spass.


----------



## JC88 (13. Februar 2014)

Ist auch ein Himmelweiter Unterschied ob man sein Auto als Hobby ansieht oder ob man damit nur von A nach B kommen möchte.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ist auch ein Himmelweiter Unterschied ob man sein Auto als Hobby ansieht oder ob man damit nur von A nach B kommen möchte.


 Ich hab das nur als Hobby. Brauche hier während dem Studium kein Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Damit haben wir alle gerechnet, dass du das alles weißt und kennst.
> 
> Fährst ja normal auch 600+ ps
> Du wirst uns schon was erzählen.


 Ich arbeite bei Daimler und repariere die Kisten jeden Tag?  Woher sollte ich sonst wissen, was die Dinger im Unterhalt kosten?




8800 GT schrieb:


> Garantie kann man verlängern, wobei ich meine Wagen eh nie länger als 6 Monate hatte.


Für nur 6 Monate kann man sich ja fast jedes Auto leisten. Ich dachte jetzt, dass du den länger fährt.


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2014)

Ein wenig mehr wird es dich schon kosten. Aber es ist ein Auto und kein Flugzeugträger... so teuer ist das ganze dann nun auch nicht. Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen 6 Monate Auto  Und nein ich würde niemals im hwl mitlesen


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bei Daimler und repariere die Kisten jeden Tag?  Woher sollte ich sonst wissen, was die Dinger im Unterhalt kosten?
> 
> 
> 
> Für nur 6 Monate kann man sich ja fast jedes Auto leisten. Ich dachte jetzt, dass du den länger fährt.


 Vielleicht fahre ich ihn ja länger. Weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein wenig mehr wird es dich schon kosten. Aber es ist ein Auto und kein Flugzeugträger... so teuer ist das ganze dann nun auch nicht. Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen 6 Monate Auto  Und nein ich würde niemals im hwl mitlesen


 Danke


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

Macht hier irgendjemand eine Ausbildung zum KFZ- oder Motorrad-Mechatroniker ?  Habe mal ein paar Fragen, weil ich überlege, das gleiche zu machen...


----------



## Beam39 (13. Februar 2014)

Na was isn das jetzt für einer? 55er ohne Kompressor aber Modell?  Ansonsten toi toi toi und viel Spaß Und keine Sorge, der wird dich schon nicht arm machen..


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Macht hier irgendjemand eine Ausbildung zum KFZ- oder Motorrad-Mechatroniker ?  Habe mal ein paar Fragen, weil ich überlege, das gleiche zu machen...



Frag TheFadBag. Der ist der beste Mechatroniker der Welt. Und der beste Autofahrer der Welt (nur, ums nicht zu vergessen).


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Na was isn das jetzt für einer? 55er ohne Kompressor aber Modell?  Ansonsten toi toi toi und viel Spaß Und keine Sorge, der wird dich schon nicht arm machen..


 Ein W210 E55 AMG


----------



## Beam39 (13. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Frag TheFadBag. Der ist der beste Mechatroniker der Welt. Und der beste Autofahrer der Welt (nur, ums nicht zu vergessen).


 




> Ein W210 E55 AMG



Das bei dem Fahrzeug Bilder pflicht sind, weißt du schon oder?  Sehr schicke Wahl, gfoit ma


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das bei dem Fahrzeug Bilder pflicht sind, weißt du schon oder?  Sehr schicke Wahl, gfoit ma


 
Danke. Hab im Moment leider noch keine guten, nur welche fix beim Händler geschossen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. Februar 2014)

Absolut nicht mein  Geschmack 
Aber solange  dir das Auto gefällt


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2014)

Gediegen!


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Absolut nicht mein  Geschmack
> Aber solange  dir das Auto gefällt


 Kein Ding. Den finden denke ich einige hässlich. Ich fand den schon immer cool.


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Gediegen!


 Danke


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2014)

Hässlichste MB Baureihe ever  
Dennoch viel Spaß mit dem Auto


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Danke



Gerne


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2014)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Macht hier irgendjemand eine Ausbildung zum KFZ- oder Motorrad-Mechatroniker ?  Habe mal ein paar Fragen, weil ich überlege, das gleiche zu machen...


 
Frag ruhig wenn du was wissen willst. Bin zwar nicht so geil wie manch anderer hier, aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal


----------



## Re4dt (13. Februar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Danke. Hab im Moment leider noch keine guten, nur welche fix beim Händler geschossen.


 
Sehr schickes Ding.  

Soooo wie es ausschaut werde ich mein gerade frisch gekauftes Auto nur bis ende Juli behalten, danach muss wieder ein Diesel her.  
Schnelle Planänderungen im Leben können einen ganz schön in den Wahnsinn treiben. 
Hoffe ich mache nicht so viel verlust.


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. Februar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich hab das nur als Hobby. Brauche hier während dem Studium kein Auto.


 
Was muss man denn studieren damit man sich so ein Auto leisten kann? Will auch 


PS: Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt etwas unbeliebt mache: Wie sich einige hier aufführen, da möchte man glauben man sei wieder im Sandkasten im Kindergarten, diese elendigen Provokationen sind einfach nur unnötig und nervtötend.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (13. Februar 2014)

@ Riverna : Naja, das größte Problem ist, dass meistens gute Noten in Naturwissenschaften gefordert werden, die ich im erforderlichen Realschulzeugnis eben nicht habe... Abgesehen mal davon, dass ich das Abitur gemacht habe 

Und ich bin mir unschlüssig, ob ich ein Praktikum in die Richtung bei einer typoffenen Werktstatt machen soll oder z.B. bei BMW


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2014)

Am besten da ein Praktikum machen, wo man auch eventuell eine Ausbildung anfangen könnte.
Bei ner Vertragswerkstatt hat man immer aktuellste Technik und man lernt nach Vorschrift zu schrauben. In ner freien Bude hat man viele verschiedene Hersteller und lernt zu improvisieren. In Vertragwerkstätten hat man auch häufiger richtige Lehrgruppen oder Lehrwerkstätten.




8800 GT schrieb:


> Ein W210 E55 AMG


 Schraub mal die Unterbodenverkleidungen ab und schau, ob der Vorderachsträger noch da ist.  Ansonsten nen solides Auto.


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Ding.
> 
> Soooo wie es ausschaut werde ich mein gerade frisch gekauftes Auto nur bis ende Juli behalten, danach muss wieder ein Diesel her.
> Schnelle Planänderungen im Leben können einen ganz schön in den Wahnsinn treiben.
> Hoffe ich mache nicht so viel verlust.


 danke.

was fährst du aktuell?


Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Was muss man denn studieren damit man sich so ein Auto leisten kann? Will auch
> 
> 
> PS: Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt etwas unbeliebt mache: Wie sich einige hier aufführen, da möchte man glauben man sei wieder im Sandkasten im Kindergarten, diese elendigen Provokationen sind einfach nur unnötig und nervtötend.


 Wirtschaftsingeneur vllt 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am besten da ein Praktikum machen, wo man auch eventuell eine Ausbildung anfangen könnte.
> 
> 
> 
> Schraub mal die Unterbodenverkleidungen ab und schau, ob der Vorderachsträger noch da ist.  Ansonsten nen solides Auto.


 War vor kauf bei nem Bekannten in der Werke, sieht untenrum sehr gut aus.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Februar 2014)

Da hat mir der SLK besser gefallen als diese E-Klasse (AMG hin oder her)

Aber der Nobelhobel muss ja dem Besitzer gefallen


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Da hat mir der SLK besser gefallen als diese E-Klasse (AMG hin oder her)
> 
> Aber der Nobelhobel muss ja dem Besitzer gefallen


 Ich find den SLK auch echt schön. Elegant aber recht schnittig. Der E55 hat mich nur schon immer angemacht und AMG an sich find ich irgendwie klasse 
Vom innenraum find ich den E sehr schick, wobei mir der SLK da auch gut gefällt. Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich beide behalten. So muss der slk halt jetzt in den nächsten Wochen weg.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Februar 2014)

Kein Wunder, dass du planst, den nur ein halbes Jahr zu fahren. Bei den Rostproblemen in der Baureihe macht der wohl auch nicht länger 

Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum AMG


----------



## der_yappi (13. Februar 2014)

Jeder hat da halt seinen eigenen Geschmack


----------



## Re4dt (13. Februar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> was fährst du aktuell?


Seit rund 2-3 Wochen einen Astra H GTC 
Habe schon als nächstes Auto einen Golf 5/6 TDI in Aussicht.

Habe was von der Gebrauchtwagengarantie gelesen was ist da alles mit abgedeckt in deinem Falle?


----------



## der_yappi (13. Februar 2014)

@8800:
In dem SEAT-Forum wo ich als unterwegs bin hat einer vom Ibiza 6j auf einen E350 Coupe gewechselt.
Halt noch en bissl AMG Styling dazu.

Sieht ganz stylish aus:
E350 Coupe V6 - AMG Styling - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans


----------



## 8800 GT (13. Februar 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass du planst, den nur ein halbes Jahr zu fahren. Bei den Rostproblemen in der Baureihe macht der wohl auch nicht länger
> 
> Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum AMG


 Naja, in nem Jahr wird sich da auch nicht viel tun 


Re4dt schrieb:


> Seit rund 2-3 Wochen einen Astra H GTC
> Habe schon als nächstes Auto einen Golf 5/6 TDI in Aussicht.
> 
> Habe was von der Gebrauchtwagengarantie gelesen was ist da alles mit abgedeckt in deinem Falle?


Ah okay  Schick.

Puh, ne ganze Menge. Motor, Getriebe, Diff, Zahlreiche Sachen vom Antriebsstrang, Bremsanlage, Treibstoffsystem, Elektrik  wie Lima, Zünspule, Sitzhz, Scheibnenwischer, zahlreiche Steuergeräte, Klimaanlage, Kühlsystem, Abgasanlage usw...



der_yappi schrieb:


> @8800:
> In dem SEAT-Forum wo ich als unterwegs bin hat einer vom Ibiza 6j auf einen E350 Coupe gewechselt.
> Halt noch en bissl AMG Styling dazu.
> 
> ...


Oh ja, der sieht nett aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2014)

Die ersten Interieurleisten sind nun gelb foliert. Ging ganz gut, dachte das Folieren wäre schwerer, gerade bei Rundungen.
Bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Februar 2014)

Mercedes fing mit genau der Baureihe an ******** zu bauen, brauch man sich nicht streiten. Aber das Auto sieht mit entsprechender Ausstattung doch sehr solide und edel aus. Den würd ich wenn, auch nur als AMG fahren.


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Den würd ich wenn, auch nur als AMG fahren.


 So geht es mir auch. Oder vllt noch als 430 mit AMG Paket.


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2014)

Nagut von den Rückleuchten müsste der W210 schon ein "MOPF" sein, davor waren die Dinger echt grausam, Lackqualitäten wie ein Chinese und den Türunterkanten, Pfalzen etc konnte man beim Rosten zusehen - gerade dass solltest bei dem wirklich abchecken.

Und BadFrag hat da auch "leider" recht Vorderachse unbedingt checken lassen, extremster Schwachpunkt. Auch noch potenziert mit den dicken V8 auf der Vorderachse.


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Februar 2014)

Ja ist ein Mopf, EZ 04/2003.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Haha, grad ist der Riverna in Wiesbaden an mir vorbei geschüsselt. Frankfurter Straße. War im Treppenhaus vom Büro und hab ihn ausem Fenster raus gesehen. Hab ihn dann aus meinem Büro raus an der Ampel fotografiert. Poste ich nachher mal, wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## ich558 (14. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Haha, grad ist der Riverna in Wiesbaden an mir vorbei geschüsselt. Frankfurter Straße. War im Treppenhaus vom Büro und hab ihn ausem Fenster raus gesehen. Hab ihn dann aus meinem Büro raus an der Ampel fotografiert. Poste ich nachher mal, wenn ich zu Hause bin.



Eine richtige Berühmtheit jetzt hat er schon den ersten Paparazzi


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Ja. Was für ein Zufall. Stand grad im Treppenhaus und hab mit Kollegen gequatscht. Dann hab ich raus gekuckt und hab den Nissan vorbei fahren sehen. Graues Auto, rote Felgen und vorne auf der Scheibe rechts steht Hooligans oder sowas. Bin dann ins Büro und da stand er an der Ampel. Dann hab ich ihn abgeschossen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2014)

Stimmt das war ich, bin gerade in Wiesbaden angekommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Eine richtige Berühmtheit jetzt hat er schon den ersten Paparazzi


 Sieht ja auch ein wenig nach Erlkönig aus.  Ist in Echt bestimmt nen neuer GT-R.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand die Null gewählt?


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Null gewählt?


 
LOL!


Und hier sind die Paparazzi-Fotos. Riverna in Wiesbaden... Ich glaube, man kann erahnen, welches Auto es ist. Übrigens, laut das Auto.


----------



## killer196 (14. Februar 2014)

Willkommen bei uns hier in wiesbaden


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Null gewählt?


 
Ahahaahah...versteh ich nicht 

Riverna, geht dir dein Auspuff auffer Autobahn eigentlich nicht auf die Nerven? Ich mein so mal kurz 25km BAB mag ja gehen aber längere Strecken?


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2014)

Nee weil er um Teillastbereich nicht so laut ist.  Nur beim Gas geben oder hohen Drehzahlen.


----------



## JC88 (14. Februar 2014)

Wie klein doch die Welt ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild von den bereits folierten Teilen. Am WE hab ich noch genug zu tun (nahezu alles silberne muss gelb) 
http://abload.de/img/img_144361k06.jpg


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von den bereits folierten Teilen. Am WE hab ich noch genug zu tun (nahezu alles silberne muss gelb)
> http://abload.de/img/img_144361k06.jpg


 Puh sieht nach arbeit aus.  Hält die Foile denn an den Griffen? Da wird ja ne Menge dran rumgegrabbelt. Bei VW sehen die Griffe ja oft schon nach wenigen Kilometern ziemlich abgegriffen aus, wenn da dieser Softlack drauf ist.


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Der Softlack ist grausam. Einmal nen Fleck drauf und geht nie wieder runter


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Puh sieht nach arbeit aus.  Hält die Foile denn an den Griffen? Da wird ja ne Menge dran rumgegrabbelt. Bei VW sehen die Griffe ja oft schon nach wenigen Kilometern ziemlich abgegriffen aus, wenn da dieser Softlack drauf ist.


 
Die hält bombenfest. Man muss die bloß immer um die Kanten legen. 
Dann bekommt man die nur runter, wenn die auch wirklich runter soll. Vorallem die "BMW" Buchstaben auf den Einstiegsleisten waren die Hölle. da muss man mit dem Cutter extrem vorsichtig sein, gerade, weil's so klein ist. 
Das "B" war aufgrund der Rundungen immer am nervigsten


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Softlack ist grausam. Einmal nen Fleck drauf und geht nie wieder runter


 Und wenn der erst an einer Stelle an zu pellen fängt, dann ist ruckzuck alles runter.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von den bereits folierten Teilen. Am WE hab ich noch genug zu tun (nahezu alles silberne muss gelb)
> http://abload.de/img/img_144361k06.jpg


 
Ich dachte ich bin alleine mit dem Problem das man mit seinem linken Fuß an der Tür langschleift beim Aussteigen  Ich kann mein Auto sauber machen und nach 2 Stunden sieht das an der Stelle so aus als hätte ich den nen Jahr nich mehr gereinigt


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Mein Vater macht das auch immer. Mir ist das unbegreiflich


----------



## Beam39 (14. Februar 2014)

Naja besonders nachm Beintraining im Studio und die paar Tage danach is es ganz schlimm wenn man die Haxn keine 2cm hochbekommt  Aber auch so schleif ich regelmäßig lang


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Ich trainier Beine nicht weil man sie im Club nicht sieht.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Februar 2014)

Hoffentlich fährst du mit soner Untermenschen-Musik nicht Fenster offen und Lautstärke auf volle Pulle rum


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Untermenschen Musik  Naja jedem das seine aber Kolle ist einfach nur der Boss 
Und nein, sowas mache ich nicht. Das überlasse ich der E36 und 3er Golf Fraktion.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Untermenschenmusik?


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Er hat wohl ein schlechtes Bild von Deutschrap.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Deutschrap? Sowas hier?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Ffco99Je8


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Um Gottes willen was ist denn das 

Nee, eher sowas: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3UBOOZw-FE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT-hBZXTwEI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veBaB_JEBrA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwUet_QKwfU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Ah, ok, du meinst sowas... Der gefährlichste Gangsterrapper Deutschlands. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siZgbLq_VvU


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

OK jetzt langts das wird bissl OT 

Aber wo wir schonmal dabei sind: Was hört ihr so beim Autofahren?


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hör das da oben beim Autofahren. Das ist nicht OT:

Und das hier auch...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIzbnpShPG8


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich höre ich eher Eminem und Soundtracks. Im Auto höre ich mehr Pop und nur Songs von Eminem, die nicht so abgehen. Sonst ist mangelnde Konzentration die Folge und ich fahre 70 und nicht 100 auf der Landstraße.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Der USB-Stick in meinem Auto sieht grad aus so wie im Anhang.

Mit dem Meisten wird wohl keiner was anfangen können.


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Mesh, Klangstabil und Silverstein sagt mir was aber sonst  Was sind das denn alles für Genres?


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Futurepop, Electro, Gothic, Black Metal, Alternative, Stoner Rock, Country... 

The Glitch Mob z.B. haben die Musik für die Werbungen von GoPro gemacht.


----------



## norse (14. Februar 2014)

Be Autofahren? Lausche ich am liebsten dem Motorsound! Und ab und an den arbeitenden Reifen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der USB-Stick in meinem Auto sieht grad aus so wie im Anhang.
> 
> Mit dem Meisten wird wohl keiner was anfangen können.


 

Ich kenne da einfach mal nix von 

Ich höre eigentlich fast alles. Das was momentan im Radio läuft höre ich eigentlich nicht, zumindest nicht freiwillig 



Spoiler



Die Fantastischen Vier - MfG - YouTube
Blackmill - Miracle (FULL Album) - YouTube (Gerade bei längeren Strecken)
Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc ft. De La Soul - YouTube
Kestutis K - Another Day - YouTube
Nickelback - Someday ( Live at Sturgis 2006 ) 720p - YouTube
The Offspring - Why Don't You Get A Job - YouTube
More Than A Thousand - Roadsick - YouTube
Rudimental ft. John Newman - Feel The Love (lyrics) - YouTube
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Learning to Fly - YouTube
The XX - Intro [long version] - YouTube
SAIL - AWOLNATION - YouTube
Ratatat - Loud Pipes [HD] - YouTube
Tears For Fears - "Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - YouTube
Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm - Crash Test Dummies - YouTube
Linkin Park - Faint - YouTube
Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Live S&M 1999) 1080p HD - YouTube
[Original] Pearl Harbor - Tennessee (Original Soundtrack Theme by Hans Zimmer) - YouTube
Bruce Springsteen - Hungry Heart - YouTube
I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys - YouTube
Ilhama feat. DJ OGB - Bei mir bist du scheen (original video clip) - YouTube
Linkin Park - From The Inside [Official Music Video] [Full HD] [Lyrics In Description] - YouTube
Evanescence - Bring me to life (Official Video) - YouTube
Herbert Grönemeyer DVD - Der Weg Live HD (Schiffsverkehr Tour 2011) - YouTube
Rammstein - Feuer Frei (Official Video) [HD].mp3 - YouTube
Falco - Out Of The Dark - YouTube
A-Ha - Stay on these Roads (Extended Version) [HD] - YouTube
Volbeat - Cape Of Our Hero - YouTube
Joe Cocker : N'oublier Jamais - YouTube
David Bowie - Heroes - YouTube
Phil Collins Another Day In Paradise Lyrics - YouTube
Böhse Onkelz - So sind wir - YouTube



Edit: Im z4 ist das Radio bei Strecken unter 30km immer aus, den Klang kann (noch) nix toppen


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der USB-Stick in meinem Auto sieht grad aus so wie im Anhang.
> 
> Mit dem Meisten wird wohl keiner was anfangen können.


 
Mhh, ich glaub da würd ich von der Musikauswahl her gern mitfahren 

Bei mir läuft hauptsächlich Metal, ab und zu n bisschen Rock. Die Musik wird so alle 1-2 Monate mal ausgetauscht, aber In Flames blieb bisher immer mit dabei, ohne die fehlt mir irgendwie was beim Fahren 

Edit: Ich dachte eigentlich immer Creedence Clearwater Revival sei ne ziemlich bekannte Band, wie kommts dass die so wenig kennen?


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2014)

Mit Metal könnt ihr mich jagen 

Ich höre ebenfalls nichts. Kann ich irgendwie (noch) nicht brauchen.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2014)

Creedence Clearwater Revival kennen vielleicht einige hier von Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC017RGurPA


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival kennen vielleicht einige hier von Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam  <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC017RGurPA">YouTube Link</a>



Auf die Art bin ich zu denen gekommen, wobei "Fortunate Son" auch die Titelmusik von Stirb langsam 4 ist.


----------



## der_yappi (14. Februar 2014)

Bei der Zusammenstellung von Scholle sagt mir nur CCR, Leonard Cohen und Stone Sour was.
Der Rest


----------



## Beam39 (14. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Er hat wohl ein schlechtes Bild von Deutschrap.


 
Absolut nicht!! Ich höre eigentlich nichts anderes aber besonders diese Farid Bang-Leute nerven mich. Kolle is schon in Ordnung  Sind halt diese typischen Ghettokinder die 18 sind ihren Führerschein bekommen und dann sone Musik im Auto laut pumpen mit ihren 3er BMW' s


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist immer alles mögliche am dudeln. Dank fast voller 500 GB Festplatte hat man ja auch Auswahl für die längeren Routen


----------



## Re4dt (14. Februar 2014)

Ich höre generell auch sehr gerne Rap  
Aber natürlich bei moderater Lautstärke. 
Ansonsten Mashup Mixes


----------



## fatlace (15. Februar 2014)

Ich höre electro und drum and bass beim fahren, schön zum entspannen Meine felgen haben ein shooting bekommen Wird zeit das märz wird


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Be Autofahren? Lausche ich am liebsten dem Motorsound! Und ab und an den arbeitenden Reifen


  Es gibt frühs nix entspannenderes, wenn man zur arbeit fährt.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich höre eigentlich fast alles. Das was   momentan im Radio läuft höre ich eigentlich nicht, zumindest nicht   freiwillig


 Geht mir eigentlich genau so. Allerdings will ich auf längeren strecken   verkehrsnachrichten haben und da komm ich nicht drum rum. 
Mein traum wäre ja ein bundesweit ausgestrahlter sender wo wenig   gelabert wird, alle halbe stunde eine kurze verkehrsinfo käme (nur   stau`s und behinderungen auf autobahnen) und die den ganzen tag ohne wiederholungen rock, hard-rock und metal bringen. Nur das wird es wohl nie geben...


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival ...


 Gooood Morning Vietnam...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Februar 2014)

Ich höre richtig gerne Supertramp, Dire Straits und auch Drum'n'Bass


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2014)

Bei mir läuft auf Kurzstrecke meist eine CD ein zwei Wochen in "heavy rotation"(zur Zeit Outkast - Stankonia) und dann kommt die nächste. Für längere Fahrten versorgt dann das Handy per selbst gebasteltem Bluetooth-Adapter für große Auswahl.

Um was vom Motor zu hören müsste ich schon absichtlich höher drehen als ich es so tue. Ein Benziner unter gedämmter Motorhaube und mit Standard ESD macht halt nicht wirklich viel Geräusch.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich höre electro und drum and bass beim fahren, schön zum entspannen Meine felgen haben ein shooting bekommen Wird zeit das märz wird


 
Naja, sowohl technisch und qualitativ, als auch bezüglich des Models eher unterer Durchschnitt... Ich hoffe, dass das kostenlos war ...


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2014)

Schaut doch gut aus?


----------



## fatlace (15. Februar 2014)

Das shooting war kostenlos
Fürs lackieren musst ich nur einen aufpreis zahlen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mein traum wäre ja ein bundesweit ausgestrahlter sender wo wenig   gelabert wird, alle halbe stunde eine kurze verkehrsinfo käme (nur   stau`s und behinderungen auf autobahnen) und die den ganzen tag ohne wiederholungen rock, hard-rock und metal bringen. Nur das wird es wohl nie geben...


 Ja, das wär ein Traum. Gute Rocksender gibts ja komischer Weise nur bei den Ammis. Leider kann man es bei dem aktuellen Mobilfunkausbau vergessen, die per Internet im Auto zu hören.


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2014)

Wir haben hier AFN Eagle, ein Sender der Army. Da läuft immer schöner Country


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, das wär ein Traum. Gute Rocksender gibts ja komischer Weise nur bei den Ammis. Leider kann man es bei dem aktuellen Mobilfunkausbau vergessen, die per Internet im Auto zu hören.


 
Rock Antenne in Bayern bzw Rockland im Raum Halle-Leipzig  ? Aber so einen Sender würde ich mir auch bei uns in der Ecke wünschen... Wäre nur an .


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2014)

Leider fahre ich viel im Raum Bielefeld, Herford in der Gegend.  Da gibts zwar Radio21 aber die spielen leider auch dieses ganze Kommerz-zeug. Mal zwischendurch gibts ein wenig Classic Rock aber eher selten.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2014)

Radio 21 haben wir auch hier, aber das geht gar nicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2014)

Früher konnte man Radio21 gut im Auto hören, als die noch ausschießlich Classic Rock gespielt haben. Dann war damit ja auf einmal Schluss und es gab nur noch Kommerz. Mitlerweile kommt nachts auch häufiger mal wieder Classic Rock. Dauerhaft kann ich die Grütze, die da sonst kommt aber auch nicht ab.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Leider kann man es bei dem aktuellen Mobilfunkausbau vergessen, die per Internet im Auto zu hören.


 Für internetradio in einer annehmbaren qualität sollte aber sogar edge als übertragungsstandard reichen. Und wenn du das nicht mehr bekommst, hast du garkein netz. 
Das größere problem sind die begrenzten volumen bei mobilfunk-verträgen. 300 MB oder gar 1GB sind da recht schnell weg. (wenn man es regelmäßig und nicht nur 5 min. beansprucht)


----------



## skycurve (15. Februar 2014)

Statt Internetradio kann man sich ja einen spotify-Vertrag holen. Ich hätte den zu meinen Handyvertrag für 5 Euro mehr im Monat dazubekommen. Dann hängt es auch nicht vom Datenvolumen ab. Wobei ich aber keine Ahnung habe, ob die wirklich alle Lieder haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2014)

Gerade mit dem Folieren fertig geworden und Außen noch ein paar Akzente gesetzt. 
Mal gucken wie die bei Helligkeit draußen wirken.
Bilder gibts morgen.

Edit:
Fertig 
Die Streifen unten an der Front kommen wahrscheinlich wieder runter, ist glaube ich dann doch etwas zu viel gelb 
Edit2:
Die Streifen sind mittlerweile wieder runter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Für internetradio in einer annehmbaren qualität sollte aber sogar edge als übertragungsstandard reichen. Und wenn du das nicht mehr bekommst, hast du garkein netz.
> Das größere problem sind die begrenzten volumen bei mobilfunk-verträgen. 300 MB oder gar 1GB sind da recht schnell weg. (wenn man es regelmäßig und nicht nur 5 min. beansprucht)


 Aufer Autobahn habe ich von HSDPA bis GPRS alles. Selbst bei HSPDA und mitllerem Empfang bricht der Stream (128k) immer wieder ab. Der Empfang ist einfach viel zu ungleichmäßig. Ne große Außenantenne würde da wohl helfen aber welches Handy hat heuzutage noch nen Antennenanschluss. Bei 200+ ist es sowieso ganz vorbei mit Handy im Auto. Da schafft man als Beifahrer mit Handy in der rechten Hand keine 2 Minuten zu telefonieren ohne Abbruch.

Selbst aufm Weg zur Arbeit klappt es mit dem Stream nicht. Sobald man in bewaldetes Gebiet fährt ists vorbei mit dem Stream.



Spotify ist der größte Unsinn, finde ich. Wenn dann kaufe ich meine Musik und habe sie dann. Bei Spotify zahlt man und zahlt man und hat letztendlich garnix. Ich könnte meine ganze Musiksammlung im Auto rauf und runter dudeln(was bestimmt ne ganze Weile dauert) aber das ist einfach nicht das gleiche wie Radio. Da hat man keinen Komentar, keine Nachrichten, keine Verkehrsinfo und man hört niemals neue Lieder, die man nicht kennt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gerade mit dem Folieren fertig geworden und Außen noch ein paar Akzente gesetzt.
> Mal gucken wie die bei Helligkeit draußen wirken.
> Bilder gibts morgen.
> 
> ...



Echt gut gemacht, wobei ich das persönlich nicht machen würde


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da hat man keinen Komentar, keine Nachrichten, keine Verkehrsinfo und man hört niemals neue Lieder, die man nicht kennt.



Wie alt ist denn dein Radio? Meines unterbricht bei Verkehrsfunk und Nachrichten automatisch. Ist doch mittlerweile State of the Art.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hab noch nen Kassettenradio.  Das unterbricht bei TP Signal zwar automatisch aber wenn ich das Radio mit nem FM Sender fütter, dann kann er das logischer Weise nicht. Über nen Kassettenadapter mit Audiosignalen speisen klingt unhörbar, weil die Dinger alle nix taugen.

Nen neues Radio baue ich mir aber nicht ein. Dafür höre ich zu selten. Richtig Musik hören kann man im Auto eh nicht, weil es ablenkt und wie extremste Grütze klingt.(auch mit 5000€ Soundsystem alá S-Klasse) Wenn überhaubt habe ich das Radio nur zur Hintergrundbeschallung. Wenn man dann mal nen geiles Lied aufschnappt, dann wird das zuhause mit ordendlich Lautstärke auf der Anlage gehört.

Deswegen wünsche ich mir auch nen geilen Classic Rock/Rock/Metal Sender, den man schön im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2014)

Selbst Kassettenradios haben meist hinten einen Anschluss für CD-Wechsler und Adapter die daraus einen MP3-Player basteln gibt es zu hauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte mir nen originalen Audi CD Wechsler dranklemmen aber mir ist noch kein günstiger übern Weg gelaufen. Kabel liegen alle im Kofferraum.

Ist trotzdem einfach nicht das gleiche wie ein vollwertiger geiler Rocksender.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Februar 2014)

@BadFrag:
Vlt liegt Rockland Radio bei dir im Einzugsgebiet...
Frequenzen - Bester Rock 'N Pop!


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Ne leider nicht. Früher war Rockland 1:1 Radio21 nur mit anderen Einspielern. Ist das mitlerweile nicht mehr so? Damals waren die Websiten sogar identisch nur ne andere Farbe.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gerade mit dem Folieren fertig geworden und Außen noch ein paar Akzente gesetzt.
> Mal gucken wie die bei Helligkeit draußen wirken.
> Bilder gibts morgen.
> 
> ...



Sieht mMn sehr gut aus  Vor allem die Akzente im Innenraum sind genau richtig dosiert. 
So schaut selbst ein BMW relativ ansehnlich aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Bin heute etwa 590km Autobahn und etwa 70km Landstraße gefahren... Was man da wieder alles erlebt. Einer hat die falsche Auffahrt genommen und fährt rückwärts aufer Autobahn. Opa hat vergessen seinen Blicker auszumachen, weil er vollkommen überfordert ist.

Mal schnell die Aufnahme der Fahrt überfliegen, ob da noch mehr für meine Sammlung bei ist.


----------



## ich558 (16. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen Kassettenradio.  Das unterbricht bei TP Signal zwar automatisch aber wenn ich das Radio mit nem FM Sender fütter, dann kann er das logischer Weise nicht. Über nen Kassettenadapter mit Audiosignalen speisen klingt unhörbar, weil die Dinger alle nix taugen.  Nen neues Radio baue ich mir aber nicht ein. Dafür höre ich zu selten. Richtig Musik hören kann man im Auto eh nicht, weil es ablenkt und wie extremste Grütze klingt.(auch mit 5000 Soundsystem alá S-Klasse) Wenn überhaubt habe ich das Radio nur zur Hintergrundbeschallung. Wenn man dann mal nen geiles Lied aufschnappt, dann wird das zuhause mit ordendlich Lautstärke auf der Anlage gehört.  Deswegen wünsche ich mir auch nen geilen Classic Rock/Rock/Metal Sender, den man schön im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann.



Schon mal aktuelle Soundsyteme in Audis BMWs  oder Mercedes gehört? Zb Bose im audi A1 ist der Wahnsinn


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Schon mal aktuelle Soundsyteme in Audis BMWs  oder Mercedes gehört? Zb Bose im audi A1 ist der Wahnsinn


 Jop. Auch schon das Burmester System der neuen S-Klasse. Das klingt total Grütze gegenüber meiner Anlage. Im Auto hat man schonmal 0 Tiefbass, da das winzige Volumen eines Autos eine so lange Schallwelle nicht erlaubt. räumliche Abbildung gleich 0, weil man sonst seinen Kopf zwischen die Kopfstützen der Vordersitze halten müsste. Davon mal abgesehen das räumliche Abbildung in so einem winzigen Raum schwer wird. Bestimmte Frequenzbereiche der Musik werden beim fahren unhörbar, weil die Geräusche des Autos überlagern.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen das eine in allen Frequenzbereichen schwingende Türverkleidung das "Gehäuse" der Lautsprecher darstellt.

Autos können schon physikalisch gesehen keinen guten Klang erzeugen.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Februar 2014)

Deine Probleme möchte ich mal haben.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Autos können schon physikalisch gesehen keinen guten Klang erzeugen.


Genau so wenig wie BOSE Systeme


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Deine Probleme möchte ich mal haben.


  Ja, wenn man sich erstmal an guten Klang gewöhnt hat, ist es schwer sich das wieder "abzuhören".




8800 GT schrieb:


> Genau so wenig wie BOSE Systeme


----------



## dekay55 (16. Februar 2014)

Naja nun mal nicht übertreiben, natürlich die Original Systeme reisen mich nicht vom Hocker, aber wer mal wirklich was gescheites Gehört hat mit allen Pipapo der wird auch zugeben das auch im Auto nen guter klang und nen extremer Tiefbass möglich ist. Allerdings sind die verhaeltnisse halt anders, das was man mit 1000€ daheim erreicht, da steckt man das 3 fache ins Auto rein. Und was Tiefbass angeht, auch wenn so ne 30hz Amplitude zwar über 10 meter Lang ist, heist das nicht das man im Auto niemals Tiefbass haben kann, den haste auch so nur mit dem db abfall das heist man muss einfach tricksen mit LZK, Entzerrern usw. Gibt schon gute CarHifi anlagen wenn man die mal gehört hat, findet man unter umstaenden auch seine 5K HomeHifi anlage zum kotzen  

Was Bose angeht, also die Anlagen die auf den Akoustischen Fingerabdruck erstellt wurden, klingen auch wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern, Bose betreibt da schon nen sehr hohen aufwand was Psychoakoustik und co angeht. Das Zeug für Consumer okay das ist nicht wirklich pralle.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Februar 2014)

Das mit der räumlichen Abbildung stimmt schon. Wenn ein Zimmer zu klein ist können selbst 10k Anlagen beschissen klingen bzw. wären  sie sinnlos. Bedeutet aber nicht gleich das die Anlagen in den Autos total fürn Arsch sind.. Ich finde die aktuellen dazubestellbaren Anlagen schon ziemlich beeindruckend da sie eben dieses Problem mit dem Volumen sehr gut in den Griff bekommen. Nur Mist entwickeln die Ingeneure nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Februar 2014)

Natürlich stimmt das schon, nen Auto ist der Denkbarst schlechteste Akoustische Hörraum, aber man kann viel viel tricken. Z.b bei dem Problem mit der Abbildung setzt man nen Exciter gern ein, der spielt bisl mit Harmonischen Oberwellen rum, dazu noch nen Enhancer, wenn die beiden Teile korrekt eingestellt sind, wird man nicht glauben was für ne raeumliche Abbildung man in nem Auto hinbekommt, ohne den Klang jetz so dermassend zu veraendern das es ins negative faellt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Für ein Auto sind diese Premium Soundsysteme schon gut, das stimmt. Nur für wirklichen Musikgenuss reicht es meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Wenn ich mir ne Scheibe von Black Sabbath reinschmeiße und mich ins Sofa setze, dann kann ich mir Ozzy bildlich vor vorstellen, wie er sich an das Micro klammert. Jeden Kick der Bassdrum merkt man am Körper und man kann genau sagen, ob der Drummer jetzt das Crashbecken rechts, links oder in der Mitte anschlägt.
Bei Live-aufnahmen kann man denken, man steht in der Masse.

Das fehlt mir einfach komplett bei Auto Anlagen. Sobald man im Auto lauter macht, hat man außerdem das Problem das da noch eine ganze Menge andere Geräusche dazukommen. Eine Türverkleidung kann man nunmal nicht 25mm dick bauen, damit sie schwingungsarm wird.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Februar 2014)

Du sollst dich ja beim Autofahren nicht zurücklehnen die Augen zu machen, am besten noch nen Glas Whisky und ne Zigarre und Musik geniesen 

Aber so wie du es beschreibst, ja so kenne ich das auch von Autoanlagen die gut sind. Und da ist der Aufwand natürlich auch so groß das alles gedaemmt ist, da schwing kein Türblech und keine Türpappe, da schraubt man sowieso keine Lautsprecher drauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Beim fahren kann man eh nicht in der Lautstärke hören. Wenn man mal im Stau oder auf einem Parkplatz steht, dann könnte man mal ein wenig Musik lauter spielen lassen und die sich zu Gemüte führen.

Bei den AutoHifi Anlagen wovon du sprichst, benötigt man aber einen Komplettumbau.  Selbst bei den teuersten ab Werk kaufbaren Soundsystemen sind die Lautsprecher entweder an das Türblech oder die Türverkleidung drangeschraubt. Da stecke ich lieber das Geld in meine Heimanlage, die garantiert 25-30 Jahre hält. Die Lebenserwartung eines CarHifi Systems dürfte da schon etwas geringer sein.

...habe grade mal nachgeguckt. Das Burmester Soundsystem der S-Klasse kostet 7500€. Wenn man so viel für ne HomeHifi Anlage ausgibt, dürfte das sehr schwer werden, das mit einer Auto Anlage zu toppen.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Februar 2014)

CarHifi Umbauten sind bei mir immer Komplettumbauten, alles andere ist bis gebastel aber kein Umbau. 
Naja gute CarHifi Systeme die nicht grad für DB Drags missbraucht werden halten aehnlich lang, kommt allerdings auch Stark aufs Klima drauf an, ich hab allerdings auch noch teile die gute 25 jahre aufn Buckel haben und immer noch 1a Funktionieren, zugegeben waren die teile vieleicht 15 jahre am Stück im Auto. 
Halt jeder wie er mag wobei ich auch zugeben muss, die meisten komplettumbauten hab ich dann doch für andere Leute gemacht


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Ist sowas aufwendiges denn noch StVZO zugelassen?


----------



## dekay55 (16. Februar 2014)

Warum nicht ? Solang du das zulaessige Gesamtgewicht nicht überschreitest  
Wüsste jetz nicht was daran nicht mehr StVZO konform sein soll, gut wenn die Rückbank rausfliegt muss der Wagen natürlich auf nen 2 Sitzer Typisiert werden. So aufwaendig ist das nun auch wieder nicht, du verkleidest halt den karren innen mit Alubutyl oder aehnlichen zeug.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Wie läuft das in Sachen Airbags und Gurtstraffer? Das Airbagsystem muss ja nach dem Umbau noch funktionstüchtig sein. Einfach abklemmen und ausbauen geht ja nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Februar 2014)

An den dingern baust ja nix rum. Wo ich jetz aber auch zugeben muss, an so neumodischen karren mach ich eh nix, das neuste an dem ich gebastelt hab war nen Astra G Coupe


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

Dann wird es mit der Zeit aber immer weniger Autos zum umbauen geben. Bei ner aktuellen Kiste kann man ja fast nix mehr im Innenraum machen, ohne mit Airbags in die Quere zu kommen. Man muss ja schon aufpassen, wo man seine Onboard Kamera plaziert und nicht beim Unfall davon erschlagen zu werden. 

...hatte Opel nicht die Airbag Auslöung bei Seitencrash über Drucksensoren in den Türen... Hoffendlich klebt da die Türfolie wieder schön dicht.


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom SQ5 rein technisch gesehen und jetzt nicht lästern das ein auf Sport getrimmter SUV so sinnlos wie ein Sandkasten in der Wüste ist? 

Meine Eltern möchten sich nämlich einen aktuellen gebrauchten Q7 aussuchen aber ich finde der wird von Audi ziemlich vernachlässigt und ist ziemlich veraltet wenn man sich den Innenraum mal ansieht. Deswegen finde ich den SQ5 in eigentlich jeder Hinsicht besser.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Februar 2014)

Meine Mutter hatte sich ja auch überlegt den SQ5 zu holen, Ich finde ihn von innen nicht schlecht, das Auto ansich ist aber nichts für mich 
Bin ihn bei der Probefahrt auch mal kurz gefahren und fand ihn nicht schlecht vom handling (auch wenn ich Automatik nicht mag). War aber beim "sportlichen" kurven fahren (links abbiegen von der B2) relativ stark am schieben über die Vorderachse. 

Aber für Leute, die so ein Schlachtschiff fahren wollen sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom SQ5 rein technisch gesehen und jetzt nicht lästern das ein auf Sport getrimmter SUV so sinnlos wie ein Sandkasten in der Wüste ist?
> 
> Meine Eltern möchten sich nämlich einen aktuellen gebrauchten Q7 aussuchen aber ich finde der wird von Audi ziemlich vernachlässigt und ist ziemlich veraltet wenn man sich den Innenraum mal ansieht. Deswegen finde ich den SQ5 in eigentlich jeder Hinsicht besser.


 
Mein Onkel hat den SQ5. Bin aber erst ein paar mal mit gefahren.
Kann da nix zu sagen, er ist halt 73 und fährt entsprechend.
Aber rein technisch finde ich den Tacco.


----------



## SamsonRade (17. Februar 2014)

Mal ne kurze frage an die Mechaniker unter uns. 

Was darf der Wechsel von den Stoßdämpfern vorne kosten? 

Gemacht wird jetzt:

Dämpfer beidseitig (Sachs)
Domlager

400€ wurde mir jetzt gesagt mit Material.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Ist doch nen Killer Preis!

Ausbauen, Einbauen, Fahrwerksvermesung und Teile für den Preis wirst du nicht billiger bekommen. Wenn das MC Pherson Federbeide sind, dann lass gleich die Federn mit neu machen,(wenn die nicht all zu viel kosten) wenn eh schonmal alles draußen ist. Das spart dir die erneute Vermessung, wenn eine der Federn bricht.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Februar 2014)

Kommt doch darauf an was für ein Fahrzeug man fährt.. Bei nem Corsa wären mir 400€ definitiv viel zu viel


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Kommt doch darauf an was für ein Fahrzeug man fährt.. Bei nem Corsa wären mir 400€ definitiv viel zu viel



400 mit Material ok


----------



## SamsonRade (17. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr nen Bmw 130i. 

Die federn sind noch nicht solange verbaut (1 Jahr)

Sind h&r Federn. 

Dann passts ja.


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2014)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen Bmw 130i.  Dann passts ja.



Naja, der hat doch sicher ne andere Aufhängung.

Denke da wirst du zwischen 400-600€ liegen um den Dreh. Kommt material dazu?


----------



## Beam39 (17. Februar 2014)

Hat er doch geschrieben das man ihm 400€ gesagt hat  Aber bei nem 130er is das völlig i.O.


----------



## JC88 (17. Februar 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> 400 mit Material ok


 
Also, wenn wir von nem Corsa B sprechen wären 400 viel zu viel


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen Bmw 130i.
> 
> Die federn sind noch nicht solange verbaut (1 Jahr)
> 
> ...


 Dann ists ja i.O.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom SQ5 rein technisch gesehen und jetzt nicht lästern das *ein auf Sport getrimmter SUV so sinnlos wie ein Sandkasten in der Wüste* ist?


 
Eben ganau das. Was soll man denn mit so einem Auto anfangen 
Da reicht auch ein normaler Q5 und dann noch was spaßiges als Zweitwagen, als so ein Auto, was nix besonders gut kann.


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2014)

Das ist die Meinung vieler anderen hier aber nicht meine 
Sieht halt super aus und hat viel Leistung und viel Leistung heißt komfortableres Vorankommen mMn.


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Februar 2014)

Muss ja nicht um die Kurven kommen wie ein supersportler. Man hat den Komfort eines SUV und kommt trotzdem schnell vorwärts. Find den nicht verkehrt, auch wenn ich SUVs allgemein nicht so viel abgewinnen kann.


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2014)

Der Q5 ist ja auch ned so groß, Eigentlich ein höher gelegter Golf von der Größe her.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Februar 2014)

So fühlt er sich (fahrerisch) aber nicht an, finde ich.


----------



## Hitman-47 (17. Februar 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht um die Kurven kommen wie ein supersportler. Man hat den Komfort eines SUV und kommt trotzdem schnell vorwärts. Find den nicht verkehrt, auch wenn ich SUVs allgemein nicht so viel abgewinnen kann.


 
Was darf man denn unter dem "Komfort eines SUVs" verstehen? Gut, es ist bei den "kleineren" ganz gemütlich zum Ein-/Aussteigen (bei den großen wird das mitunter wieder "anstrengender" weil man da hochsteigen darf), aber ansonsten sind SUVs imo doch nicht automatisch gemütlicher als andere Autos?


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Februar 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Gut, es ist bei den "kleineren" ganz gemütlich zum Ein-/Aussteigen


 das...


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der Q5 ist ja auch ned so groß, Eigentlich ein höher gelegter Golf von der Größe her.


 
Fährt sich mMn aber besser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe diesen SUV(Shitty Unbalanced Vehicle) Wahn auch nicht.

Man hat gegenüber einem normalen Kombi mehr Verbrauch, weniger Komfort, weniger Sportlichkeit, genauso wenig Geländegängigkeit, weniger Platz, mehr Kosten, mehr Verschleiß und eventuell Parkplatzprobleme.

Ob den kauf allein das hohe Einsteigen rechtfertigt, weiß ich ja nicht. Ich finde es nun nicht so furchtbar unkomfortabel und anstrengend in einen A6 Avant einzusteigen. Wenn ich schon Werbesprüche wie "Der SUV für die Stadt" höre, kann ich nur noch diesen Smiley einfügen. 

Aber jeder soll das kaufen, was man für richtig hält.


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2014)

Sieht halt absolut geil aus der Q5, das muss man schon sagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe mein Auto zu 2% von außen und zu 98% von innen...


----------



## Murdoch (17. Februar 2014)

Gehen den fred hier ist 9 Gag hochwertige journalistische Berichterstattung. 

Ich bezweifle einfach mal ganz stark das die hier genannten Fahrzeuge je von den Usern gefahren, geschweige denn besessen habe. 

Sonst würde nicht son quatsch wie höher gelegter Golf oder in allen Punkten schlechter als ein kombi kommen. :banghead:


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2014)

Ja das ist so üblich unter Autofahrern  

Ey mir ging vorher der Arsch auf Grundeis...
Tiefstehende Abendsonne und ich habe jemandem die Vorfahrt genommen weil ich ihn absolut nicht gesehen habe, blöd sowas.
Ich Papp mir mal so ne Tönung auffe Frontscheibe 

@Murdoch: Ich sagte lediglich das er von der Größe her wir ein höher gelegter Golf ist. Mehr nicht.


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen SUV(Shitty Unbalanced Vehicle) Wahn auch nicht.  Man hat gegenüber einem normalen Kombi mehr Verbrauch, weniger Komfort, weniger Sportlichkeit, genauso wenig Geländegängigkeit, weniger Platz, mehr Kosten, mehr Verschleiß und eventuell Parkplatzprobleme.  Ob den kauf allein das hohe Einsteigen rechtfertigt, weiß ich ja nicht. Ich finde es nun nicht so furchtbar unkomfortabel und anstrengend in einen A6 Avant einzusteigen. Wenn ich schon Werbesprüche wie "Der SUV für die Stadt" höre, kann ich nur noch diesen Smiley einfügen.   Aber jeder soll das kaufen, was man für richtig hält.



Was ist der Sinn von Sportwagen? Hoher Verbrauch, meist nur 2 Plätze, hoher Verschleiß, wenig Komfort, kaum Kofferraum,.... Dann müssten alle Kombi fahren ist doch langweilig lieber viele kleine und große und starke und schwache Autos


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> oder in allen Punkten schlechter als ein kombi kommen.


 Dann nenn mir doch mal was ein SUV besser macht, als ein Kombi.




ich558 schrieb:


> Was ist der Sinn von Sportwagen? Hoher Verbrauch,  meist nur 2 Plätze, hoher Verschleiß, wenig Komfort, kaum  Kofferraum,.... Dann müssten alle Kombi fahren ist doch langweilig  lieber viele kleine und große und starke und schwache Autos


 Kaufe ich mir einen SUV oder Kombi um möglichst schnell damit zu fahren? Bestimmt nicht.
Sportwagen sind Spaßautos, die nur den Sinn haben Spaß zu bringen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Februar 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle einfach mal ganz stark das die hier genannten Fahrzeuge je von den Usern gefahren, geschweige denn besessen habe.



Besessen: Nein
Gefahren: Ja (siehe vorherige Seite)
War zwar nur ca 30 min am Steuer, aber da war er nicht schlecht, wenn man das Auto mag.

Für mich spräche dagegen:
- Preis
- Verbrauch
- Übersichtlichkeit (mMn relativ große tote Winkel)
- Kosten der Extras
- Automatik (mag lieber noch was tun mit meiner rechten Hand, persönliche Meinung)

Technisch ist er nicht schlecht aufgestellt, nachdem was man liest, man bekommt eine ähnliche Ausstattung in Autos, die sich sportlicher fahren lassen und etwa das selbe kosten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sieht halt absolut geil aus der Q5, das muss man schon sagen.


 Find ich mal überhaupt nicht. 
Sieht halt aus wie ne überfressene/aufgepumpte Limousine.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was will man mit so nem Eimer, ausser ein "guck mal was fürn dickes Auto ich fahr" hinterlassen wollen?


 Dann muss man nen KIA SUV fahren. Da bekommt man gaaaanz viel Auto für gaaaanz wenig Geld.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ob den kauf allein das hohe Einsteigen rechtfertigt, weiß ich ja nicht. Ich finde es nun nicht so furchtbar unkomfortabel und anstrengend in einen A6 Avant einzusteigen.



Bei sehr engen Parklücken ist es manchmal etwas heikel, dass die schweren Türen eine so grobe Rasterung beim Aufmachen haben. 
Aber sonst stimme ich dir zu


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir doch mal was ein SUV besser macht, als ein Kombi.  Kaufe ich mir einen SUV oder Kombi um möglichst schnell damit zu fahren? Bestimmt nicht. Sportwagen sind Spaßautos, die nur den Sinn haben Spaß zu bringen.



 Viel Leistung bedeutet nicht schnell fahren.
Versteh diese Diskussion immer nicht was sinnvoll ist und was nicht und diese pauschalen Aussagen "SUV Fahrer machen auf dicke Hose, kaufen die nur zum protzen, haben hohen Verbrauch" gar nicht.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Februar 2014)

Hört doch auf über Sinn oder Unsinn div Fahrzeuggruppen zu Reden, das bringt eh nix. Autos sind dafür da um zu zeigen was man hat, um zu zeigen das man unabhaengig ist usw, in dem sinne ist alles auser nem Trabi wirklich unsinn hoch 10 bzw. würden wir alle nen Trabi fahren. Nen Auto ist halt für die allermeisten kein alltagsgebrauch gegenstand wie ne Zahnbürste. Drum fahren die einen SUV die anderen nen Sportwagen, Cabrio, aufgemotztes Auto oder in meinem falle nen Youngtimer / Oldtimer BMW. 
Wobei ich auch keine probleme hab mal nen halbes Jahr kein Auto zu fahren und nur Bus und Bahn zu benutzen oder Fahrrad zu fahren ( was eigentlich richtige unabhaengigkeit ist )


----------



## Verminaard (17. Februar 2014)

Bus und Bahn sind sowas von weit entfernt von Unabhaengigkeit.
Gerade in Nichtgroßstaedten.
Fahrrad kommt der Unabhaengigkeit doch sehr viel Naeher.

Mag sein das es Personen gibt die sich ueber ein Fahrzeug definieren / definieren muessen.
Andere haben einfach nur Spass an einem Fahrzeug.
Wieder Anderen ist es total egal, Hauptsache sie kommen von A nach B.

Letztendlich ist es doch total egal. Jedem selbst ueberlassen was er wie wann wo macht. Vorausgesetzt es werden keine unbeteiligten Dritte gefaehrdet / in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Ich persoenlich hab mega Spass am Cabrio fahren. Wetter ist mir dabei, solang es nicht regnet ziehmlich schnurz. Gestern Mittag 2 Stunden Sonne vor einem Wolkenbruch ausgenutzt.
Mein Ziel war es ueberhaupt nicht, das Leute doof schauen. Sollen sie, gehen mir sonst wo vorbei.
Ich hab einen kleinen Ausflug mit meiner besseren Haelfte genossen 
Die Zeiten wo ein Auto moeglichst schnell sein musste mit viel viel Dampf unter der Haube. Naja muss ich nicht mehr zwingend haben. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das sich meine Anforderungen an ein Auto veraendert haben. Natuerlich haette ich gegen einen offenen Aston Martin nichts. Liegt leider nicht ganz in meiner Preisklasse.

Das was ich allerdings so gar nicht mag, ist wenn sich ein Spezialist mit einem hoeherwertigen KFZ ueber andere lustig macht oder andere runterputzt aufgrund deren Fahrzeuge.
Hat absolut keiner das Recht ueber andere zu urteilen.
Warum wer welches Auto faehrt, diese Gruende kann wohl kaum einer alle kennen, um eben darueber zu Urteilen.

Das Asiaten mittlerweilen durchaus gute Autos bauen koennen sollte bekannt sein.
Wird nur in Deutschland immer wieder gerne generell niedergemacht.
Weil nichts ist ja besser als Audi/VW, BMW und MB....


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil nichts ist ja besser als Audi/VW, BMW und MB....


 Setz dich mal bitte in einen Koreaner und dreh eine Runde.
Als reines Beförderungsmittel absolut geeignet aber von Qualität weit entfernt.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Februar 2014)

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte, ich kenne viele viele viele die würden im leben nicht mit Bus und Bahn fahren selbst wenn ihr Auto kaputt sein sollte, einfach aus Prinzip oder weil die Leute selber sagen, tu ich mir nicht an, bin ich mir zu Fein für. Die sind komplett abhaengig von ihrem Auto, wehe das ist mal ne Woche in der Werkstatt, dann muss Urlaub genommen werden, da muss nen Großeinkauf vorher gemacht werden, die Leute könnten ja denken man sei bedürftig wenn man seinen Einkauf nachhause traegt. Und da bin ich unabhaengig vom Auto, auch wenn ich leidenschaftlicher Autofan/schrauber/fahrer bin.

Aber recht haste, Leben und Leben lassen. Find das auch immer wieder witzig wenn leute mir ihren "neuwagen" über mich lachen weil ich eben mich versteift hab auf 30 jahre alte Autos, oder man ausgelacht wird weil man eben nen  staerkeren Motor in so einen alten Wagen setzt ( is mir ja hier auch schon mehr als einmal passiert )

@TheBadFrag also es gibt Kia´s oder Hyundais da können sich so einige Deutsche Hersteller mal nen scheibchen abschneiden. Grad die Kias werden sehr sehr unterschaetzt, wenn diese marken doch ach so scheise waeren, warum gibts die jahrzente aufn Markt, warum können die sich leisten auf einmal Luxus Modelle zu bauen ? Bestimmt nicht weil sie scheise sind und unbeliebt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen *SUV(Shitty Unbalanced Vehicle) *Wahn auch nicht.


 
Made my Day 
Ich bin auch absolut gegen SUVs. Man hat wenig Vorteile und viel zu wenig Nachteile.
Wenn man versucht einen Geländewagen mit einem sportlichen Auto zu kombinieren kann sowas nur nach hinten losgehen, z.B. wie der Schwerpunkt, Luftwiderstand, Konflikt zwischen Leistung und Gewicht => wirkt sich wiederum auf den Verbrauch aus, etc.
(meine Meinung)
Gegen einen richtigen Geländewagen habe ich natürlich nichts, da versucht man zumindest nicht krampfhaft irgendwas zusammen zu bringen, was nicht zusammen gehört. Die sind auch geländetauglich und kapitulieren nicht schon an den kleinsten Hindernissen im Gelände wie viele SUVs.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre niemals mit dem Zug, weil mir da drin schlecht wird. Ich fahre nur sehr ungern mit dem Bus, weil ich dann gebunden bin pünktlich zu sein und mir das fahren mit dem Auto ansich Spaß macht. Teilweise fahre ich mit Kollegen irgendwo hin wo die was zu erledigen haben nur wegen dem Spaß am fahren. Außerdem vertraue ich Busfahrern nur solange der Bus steht.
Ich fahre auch niemals bei Leuten im Auto mit, die ich nicht für fahrtauglich halte. Auf Klassenfahrt gabs mal riesen Stress, weil ich nicht in den Bus gestiegen bin, weil der Busfahrer nen Bier zum Essen getrunken hatte. Uiuiui da gings mächtig rund.



dekay55 schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag also es gibt Kia´s oder  Hyundais da können sich so einige Deutsche Hersteller mal nen scheibchen  abschneiden. Grad die Kias werden sehr sehr unterschaetzt, wenn diese  marken doch ach so scheise waeren, warum gibts die jahrzente aufn Markt,  warum können die sich leisten auf einmal Luxus Modelle zu bauen ?  Bestimmt nicht weil sie scheise sind und unbeliebt.


Bei den Autos gehts nur über den Preis. Deswegen sind die so beliebt. Da zahlt man mal eben nur die Hälfte in Vergleich zu einem deutschen Auto. Es gibt genug Leute, die bei dem Preis schonmal über die Mängel hinweg schaun. Du solltest dir vielleicht mal bei deinem Mercedes Vertreter die neue S-Klasse anschauen und dich mal reinsetzen und einen Eindruck davon gewinnen, wie das alles verarbeitet ist.(zieh dir was feines an, dann bekommst du vielleicht ne Probefahrt angeboten) Dann gehst du zu deinem KIA oder Hyundai Händler und setzt dich dort in einen von deren "Luxusautos". Von Außen mag sich da vielleicht nicht viel tun aber wenn du mal dringesessen hast, dann weist du woher der Unterschied im Preis kommt. Fotos angucken in Autozeitungen reicht da nicht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> und kapitulieren nicht schon an den kleinsten Hindernissen im Gelände wie viele SUVs.


Frontantrieb ohne Sperrdifferenzial, wie oft bei SUVs verbaut hat nämlich nichts außerhalb der Straße verloren. Nen Arbeitskollegen ziehe ich noch immer damit auf das er mit seinem SUV auf ner nassen Wiese stecken geblieben ist.  Aus Mitleid habe ich ihm dann aber doch runter geholfen.


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Made my Day  Ich bin auch absolut gegen SUVs. Man hat wenig Vorteile und viel zu wenig Nachteile. Wenn man versucht einen Geländewagen mit einem sportlichen Auto zu kombinieren kann sowas nur nach hinten losgehen, z.B. wie der Schwerpunkt, Luftwiderstand, Konflikt zwischen Leistung und Gewicht => wirkt sich wiederum auf den Verbrauch aus, etc. (meine Meinung) Gegen einen richtigen Geländewagen habe ich natürlich nichts, da versucht man zumindest nicht krampfhaft irgendwas zusammen zu bringen, was nicht zusammen gehört. Die sind auch geländetauglich und kapitulieren nicht schon an den kleinsten Hindernissen im Gelände wie viele SUVs.


  Nur weil ein SUV hoch ist muss man doch nicht ins Gelände bzw geländetauglich sein. Bewegt doch auch kaum jemand seinen 911er auf einer Rennstrecke. Verbrauch ist schon lange kein Agument mehr. Die ganzen Kombis mit 200PS + Benzinern brauchen mehr als 300PS Diesel SUVs


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Kombis mit 200PS + Benzinern brauchen mehr als 300PS Diesel SUVs


 Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich? Nen frisiertes 50cc Mofa braucht auf 100 km auch mehr als ein 300PS SUV Diesel.


----------



## Re4dt (17. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre niemals mit dem Zug, weil mir da drin schlecht wird. Ich fahre nur sehr ungern mit dem Bus, weil ich dann gebunden bin pünktlich zu sein und mir das fahren mit dem Auto ansich Spaß macht.


   Zug find ich ja noch ganz okay, jedoch nur mit Mehreren Personen mit dem BaWü Ticket oder in den Ferien SF-Ticket.  Aber die hier im Umkreis vorhandenen Busverbindungen sind totaler Müll. Preislich ebenfalls einfach nur bescheuert....  Wobei alles irgendwie seine Vor und Nachteile hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nur weil ein SUV hoch ist muss man doch nicht ins  Gelände bzw geländetauglich sein. Bewegt doch auch kaum jemand seinen  911er auf einer Rennstrecke. Verbrauch ist schon lange kein Agument  mehr. Die ganzen Kombis mit 200PS + Benzinern brauchen mehr als 300PS  Diesel SUVs


 

Und warum ist das Ding dann so hoch  Jetzt sag nicht für die bessere Übersichtlichkeit 
Auch braucht z.B. ein 5er Diesel nicht annähernd so viel wie ein X5 Diesel mit dem selben Motor (was anderes als Diesel<->Diesel vergleichen macht keinen Sinn, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Energiegehalte der Kraftstoffe)
Ich fahre den 5er Diesel in normaler bis sparsamer Fahrweise mit 5l, ein SUV hält da nicht mit. Selbst der X1 würde sich schwertun.


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2014)

Beine Großeltern haben den Q3 wegen der Übersichtlichkeit, Mein Papa ebenfalls und er sitzt einfach gerne noch wenn er bei mir im A1 Sitzt tut er sich ziemlich schwer und so alt ist er noch gar nicht 
Verbrauch hin oder her ist eh egal wieviel jeder auf 100 bezahlen will. Und der Umwelt sind die paar Liter mehr die ein SUV braucht auch egal


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2014)

Das Absurdeste ist doch dass man SUVs fährt damit man zwischen den anderen SUVs noch was sehen kann.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie muss ich bei der ganzen Diskussion wieder daran denken : 

Problemschilderungen von Fahrzeugbesitzern aus diversen Internetforen mal kurz zusammengefasst:

Lamborghini Forum: 
Windgeräusche bei 330 km/h, ich weiß nicht weiter!

Audi A8 Forum. 
Wo kann ich meine Rolex reparieren lassen?

Fiat Forum:
Hallo? Bin ich der einzige hier?

Mercedes C-Klasse Forum: 
Mein Mercedes ist Sonntag beim Brötchenholen nass geworden - Was tun?

*MX-5 Forum: 
So ein Hinterwäldler-Assi in einem VW Touareg ist mir übers Auto gefahren!

VW Touareg Forum: 
Mir klemmt ein MX-5 unterm Chassis. Wie kriege ich den wieder raus?
*
Renault-Forum: Verkaufe Monatskarte - Auto früher als erwartet aus Werkstatt zurück.

Bentley Forum: 
Ich habe heute den Aschenbecher benutzt. Wie ersetze ich ihn?
*
Porsche-Cayenne-Forum: 
Verbrauch unter 40l/100km. Motorschaden?*

Smart Forum:
Motorradmotor eingebaut: 
Endlich mehr Leistung!

Camaro Forum: 
Meine Freundin hat mit meinem Bruder und seiner Frau geschlafen. Wie  kann ich sie umbringen? Ich bin vorbestraft und gehe keinesfalls wieder  zurück in den Knast!

Mustang Forum:
So ein Schwachkopf im Civic hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.

Civic Forum: 
So ein Schwachkopf im Mustang hat heute versucht, mich zu überholen.

Honda Accord Forum: 
Mama gibt mir ihr Auto. Suche billige 18 Zoll Felgen.

VW Bora Forum:
Ich bin sauer! Jeder hält das für ein Golf mit Rucksack

Opel Forum: 
Mein Corsa hat keinen Rost! EHRLICH! (Thema gelöscht v. Admin)

Mazda MX-5 Forum:
Darf ich als Mann ein Frauenauto fahren?

*Lexus-Forum:
Wo bekomme ich Rückleuchten im VW-Style?* 

BMW M3 Forum: 
Wo zum Teufel krieg ich Golf 3 - Aussenspiegel her?

Corolla E10 - Forum: 
Ich bin enttäuscht von der Qualität meines E10, nach 270.000km ist die Tachoscheibe etwas zerkratzt!!!!

Viper-Forum:
Smart im Ansaugtrakt! Wie kriege ich den da wieder raus?

Ford Fiesta-Forum: 
Hilfe - Ich habe eine Nähmaschine unter der Haube!

Seat Marbella Forum:
Konnte heute mit einem LKW mithalten!

BMW 3er E36-Forum:
Wo gibs beste fett krass Döner in Stadt

Trabi-Forum: 
Ich bin neu hier. Wo bau ich de Benzinpumpe ein?

Trabi-Forum: 
War bei Mercedes Benz, haben nen neuen Motor reingefriemelt, jetzt läufter, läuft nicht läuft läuft nicht

=> einmal editiert: Anruf von Mercedes Benz:
Sie haben einen Wischermotor eingebaut, schalten Sie bitte von Intervall auf Stufe eins um..

*Hummer Forum:
Hab' mir heute die Stoßstange verbogen. 24 Verletzte,
10 Tote. Muss ich den schwarzen Lack unbedingt beim Händler kaufen?? Er  sitzt 25 Kilometer entfernt. Das macht 35 Euro Spritkosten!*

MB 190D Forum:
Mein Käufer hat ne Rückfrage - kann jemand Kisuaheli?

Yugo Forum:
Wann hat eurer das letzte Mal funktioniert?

Honda Civic CRX-Forum:
Der Hund meines Nachbarn schläft in meinem Auspuffrohr, kann ich trotzdem starten??

Mercedes Forum:
Meine Frau und ihr stinkender Anwalt versuchen, mich vor dem  Scheidungsrichter in den Dreck zu ziehen. Wie kann ich sie beide  loswerden, ohne meine Approbation zu verlieren?

Toyota Forum: 
Hab jetzt 300.000 km runter, wann geht das Ding kaputt?

Polo Forum:
Endlich tiefer, aber komme nicht mehr ans Mikro bei McDrive!

Ferrari Forum:
Tipps für eine Geschäftsreise nach Kolumbien gesucht.
Will schnell rein und wieder raus

Porsche Forum:
Ich hab' einen Platten - kommt Inzahlungnahme günstiger oder soll ich den Wagen lieber selbst verkaufen?

Twingo-Forum:
Scheinwerferblenden aus echtem Pferdehaar!

Fiat-Forum:
Gibt es ein Leben außerhalb der Werkstatt?

BMW 7er-Forum:
Hilfe ich hab mich verprogrammiert, wie ging der
Aschenbecher noch mal zu....?

Daewoo Forum:
Wie denn, watt denn...wir fahren jetzt AMISCHLITTEN????

Mercedes S-Klasse Forum:
- suche adäquaten Zweitwagen für Nebelfahrten -

Prius-Forum: 
Gibt es Phaser-Bänke für den Prius im Zubehör??

Aygo Forum:
Alle fragen mich wie groß das Überraschungsei gewesen sein muß aus dem das Auto kam, und ob es schwer war ihn zusammenzubauen!!


----------



## ich558 (17. Februar 2014)

Zu viele tiefer gelegte 3er?


----------



## dsdenni (17. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich bei der ganzen Diskussion wieder daran denken :
> ....




Junge, junge da kommt man aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus!


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2014)

geil.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Februar 2014)

Finds immer lustig wie SUV-Liebhaber mit dem Argument "Wieso brauch man Autos mit viel PS?" kommen wenn man SUV' s kritisiert.. Sportliche/ Starke Autos machen SPAß. Für jemanden der das Autofahren als Hobby sieht sind solche Autos einfach toll, für Leute die Autos nicht als Hobby sehen is es Unsinn.

Aber mir soll doch mal bitte jemand erzählen wieso man sich nen SUV kauft. Hat son Ding mehr Komfort als eine vergleichbare Limo oder Kombi? Nein. Mehr Platz? Nein. Mehr Spaß? Geländetauglicher? Naja.. Besser Sicht !? Man sitzt höher, und weiter?

Das habe ich vor 2-3 Monaten erst kritisiert als ich nen Q7 für 4 Tage und über 1000km gefahren bin.. Das Ding kann nichts besser als nen A6 Allroad - außer auffallen. Und wenn das nicht das Hauptkriterium ist weshalb solche Autos gefahren werden dann will ich mal andere Gründe hören.

Das Bauern o.Ä. solche Autos fahren weil sie desöfteren aufs Land müssen etc. hatte ich bereits genannt und ist auch völlig ok. Wobei diese dann meist wieder richtige Jeeps fahren und nicht son Klump..


----------



## worco (17. Februar 2014)

Zum Thema Koreaner:

Ich habe 2013 größtenteils in korea gearbeitet(und natürlich gelebt) und kann das wirklich nicht bestätigen. Habe dort in einigen Taxis mit km jenseits der 200k gesessen und die sahen super aus(und das ist bei den Straßen und der Verkehrsmentalität schon ein Wunder). Außerdem desöfteren in Equus oder Hyundai Grandeur gesessen, zum Kia Topmodell K9 kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Als Leihwagen außerdem diverse Autos wie nen Hyundai Avante oder Kia K5 und K7 für mehrere Wochen gehabt.
Festgestellt hab ich dass mir das Design deutlich mehr zusagt als das der deutschen Autos, auch Ausstattungstechnisch habe ich nichts vermisst. Ich will nicht abstreiten dass das ein oder andere Feature eventuell nicht erhältlich ist, aber ich als Autofahrer habe nichts vermisst, und im Gegenzug z.B. in jedem Auto stets einfache und schnelle Konnektivität zu allen mobilen Geräten herstellen können.
Dieses simple "Die taugen nichts" bezweifel ich doch stark, auch wenn ich so ein Fahrzeug keine XXXXXkm gefahren bin, einfach aus dem Grund das dann nicht in Korea geschätze 95% aller Taxis und Geschäftswägen und ca 85% alles Fahrzeuge von einheimischen Marken stammen würden.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Februar 2014)

*dekay55*, danke dafuer  
Dein Post hat mich doch etwas amuesiert 

*Beam39*, lass die Leute doch auffallen.
Es wird doch suggeriert das ein luxurioeser SUV State of the Art ist.
Ich weis nicht genau wann es aufgekommen ist.
Frueher wars halt der Range Rover. Leute mit Geld fuhren Luxusklasse oder Range Rover.
Mittlwerweilen gibts ja in jeder Fahrzeugklasse einen SUV Abklatsch. Ob ein VW Up SUV Sinn macht oder nicht, ist doch scheissegal.
Die Verkaufszahlen werden zeigen ob solche Fahrzeuge floppen oder nicht.
Ich kann mir den Hype auch nicht wirklich erklaeren. Abgesehen davon das mir persoenlich SUV's nicht sonderlich zusagen.
Gerade mal von der Optik gibt es genau einen der mir irgendwie gefaellt. Der Evoque.
Aber lass die Leute doch fahren was sie wollen. Es ist echt egal.
Wenn einer Freude daran hat, ja bitte gerne. Ich kritisier ja auch nicht die Prachtstraßenflanierer mit ihren Sportwagen, obwohl diese Sportwagen wahrscheinlich nie in ihrem Fahrzegleben eine Rennstrecke sehen werden.
Aber Sportwagen sind ja ok, mit denen kann man ja Spass haben, aehh schnell fahren...

Aisaautos: ich moechte an dieser Stelle an dieses Video erinnern, wo ein VW Chef einen Asiaten naeher untersucht hat auf einer Automesse und seine Leute gefragt hat, wieso VW das nicht so kann.

Das nur deutsche Autos eine hervorragende Qualitaet haben ist so abgedroschen. Wir leben im Jahr 2014. Die Welt hat sich ein kleines Stueck weitergedreht.
Vieles wird auch gerne schlechtgeredet.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Februar 2014)

> Aisaautos: ich moechte an dieser Stelle an dieses Video erinnern, wo ein  VW Chef einen Asiaten naeher untersucht hat auf einer Automesse und  seine Leute gefragt hat, wieso VW das nicht so kann.



Das war ein Winterkorn-Double und war ein Gag  Glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das der Vorstandsvorsitzende von VW auf einer Automesse vor der Presse seine Firma in den Dreck zieht 

Aber zu behaupten das asiatische Fahrzeuge keine Qualität hätten.. Nunja wovon zeugt das? Ignoranz? Unwissen? Keine Ahnung aber auf jedenfall ist die Aussage falsch. Die Deutschen könnten sich ne große Scheibe von den Asiaten abschneiden.


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2014)

Du weißt doch wer diese Aussage getätigt hat, wundert es dich also ernsthaft?


----------



## orca113 (18. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Also, wenn wir von nem Corsa B sprechen wären 400 viel zu viel


  Oh Reizthema.  Wenn du wie ich in der Fahrzeuginstanhaltung bist und Kalkulationen machst, die Arbeiter bei Laune halten und immer mit "geiziger" und verblendeter Kundschaft (im Forum steht aber das, man mir aber gesagt das, die Sagen aber dies, wenn ich preise vergleiche hier und ist das aber zu viel und Blabla) kämpfen und dem Kostendruck standhalten musst bekommst du regelmäßig die Kriese weil jeder alles qualitativ Top will aber umsonst.  Rechne doch mal genau was nach Abzug vom Material bleibt und der Autoschlosser der es macht hat eh schon keine Zeit Scheißen zu gehen weil er gehetzt wird.  Arbeit, Material, Sicherheit und gut ausgeführte Arbeit kostet Geld.  Das ist beim Auto genauso wie beim Flugzeug und der Eisenbahn.  Wo ich aber jedesmal einen Wutanfall bekomme wenn ich in eine Autowerkstatt (in meinem Fall VW) ist:  Wenn ich die so genannten "Annahme-Meister" sehe.  Stelle ich mich da mal dumm und hinterfrage ein paar Dinge bin ich jedesmal überrascht wie wenig Ahnung diese schön frisierten, hübsch gelackten Affen in ihren tollen Hemden haben. Das sie schon nicht allzu gut im direkten Kundenkontakt auch in Punkto Freundlichkeit sind ist das eine. Aber wenn die Fähigkeit einen technischen Sachverhalt zu erklären fehlt oder gar unangenehmen Fragen ausgewichen wird dann weiß ich nicht warum ein technisch/kaufmännisch ausgebildeter Mensch, ein Meister dort sitzt und einen Annahme-Meister mimt.  Der will aber Meistergeld, Meister Schreibtisch und Meisterarbeitszeit und die sonstigen Privilegien welche letztendlich von mir als Kunde bezahlt werden.  Die armen Autoschlosser sind die Dreckwühler die kaum Zeit haben aufs Klo zu gehen.   Da kann eine Reparatur nicht "preiswert" (billig soll sie nicht sein aber bezahlbar).  Hab selbst nen Meisterbrief aber so verstehe ich "Meister" nicht wie es in den Branchen gelebt wird.

(Bitte wenn hier einer Annahme-Meister ist nicht angegriffen fühlen, aber so finde ich es immer vor wie beschrieben)


----------



## JC88 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bezog mich mit meinem Satz eher auf den Materialpreis von neuen Stoßdämpfern fürn Corsa B.
Was der Wechsel dieser in einer Werkstatt kostet weiß ich nicht. An meinen Corsa's habe ich solche Dinge selbst gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber zu behaupten das asiatische Fahrzeuge keine Qualität hätten.. Nunja wovon zeugt das? Ignoranz? Unwissen? Keine Ahnung aber auf jedenfall ist die Aussage falsch. Die Deutschen könnten sich ne große Scheibe von den Asiaten abschneiden.


 Dann schau dir bitte erstmal die Verarbeitungsqualität des Innenraums von Koreanern an. Ich vermute die Meisten, die diese loben haben noch nie dringesessen. Auch bei deren hochpreisigen Autos gibts da billiges Plastik, Schalter die sich anfühlen, als würden sie nach der nächsten Betätigung abbrechen und durchgeschossene Sitznähte. Von weitem ist alles Ohhhh und Ahhhh aber wenn man es sich dann mal genau betrachtet, dann ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.

Diese Autos fahren auch vielleicht 200k km Fehlerfrei aber Verarbeitungsqualität auf Oberklasseniveau ist für mich was anders.




orca113 schrieb:


> Oh Reizthema.  Wenn du wie ich in der  Fahrzeuginstanhaltung bist und Kalkulationen machst, die Arbeiter bei  Laune halten und immer mit "geiziger" und verblendeter Kundschaft (im  Forum steht aber das, man mir aber gesagt das, die Sagen aber dies, wenn  ich preise vergleiche hier und ist das aber zu viel und Blabla) kämpfen  und dem Kostendruck standhalten musst bekommst du regelmäßig die Kriese  weil jeder alles qualitativ Top will aber umsonst.  Rechne doch mal  genau was nach Abzug vom Material bleibt und der Autoschlosser der es  macht hat eh schon keine Zeit Scheißen zu gehen weil er gehetzt wird.   Arbeit, Material, Sicherheit und gut ausgeführte Arbeit kostet Geld.   Das ist beim Auto genauso wie beim Flugzeug und der Eisenbahn.  Wo ich  aber jedesmal einen Wutanfall bekomme wenn ich in eine Autowerkstatt (in  meinem Fall VW) ist:  Wenn ich die so genannten "Annahme-Meister" sehe.   Stelle ich mich da mal dumm und hinterfrage ein paar Dinge bin ich  jedesmal überrascht wie wenig Ahnung diese schön frisierten, hübsch  gelackten Affen in ihren tollen Hemden haben. Das sie schon nicht allzu  gut im direkten Kundenkontakt auch in Punkto Freundlichkeit sind ist das  eine. Aber wenn die Fähigkeit einen technischen Sachverhalt zu erklären  fehlt oder gar unangenehmen Fragen ausgewichen wird dann weiß ich nicht  warum ein technisch/kaufmännisch ausgebildeter Mensch, ein Meister dort  sitzt und einen Annahme-Meister mimt.  Der will aber Meistergeld,  Meister Schreibtisch und Meisterarbeitszeit und die sonstigen  Privilegien welche letztendlich von mir als Kunde bezahlt werden.  Die  armen Autoschlosser sind die Dreckwühler die kaum Zeit haben aufs Klo zu  gehen.   Da kann eine Reparatur nicht "preiswert" (billig soll sie  nicht sein aber bezahlbar).  Hab selbst nen Meisterbrief aber so  verstehe ich "Meister" nicht wie es in den Branchen gelebt wird.
> 
> (Bitte wenn hier einer Annahme-Meister ist nicht angegriffen fühlen, aber so finde ich es immer vor wie beschrieben)


 
Und genau deswegen bekommt man das, was man bezahlt. Wenn man alles billig haben will, dann bekommt man sein Auto halt verpfuscht wieder. Denn bevor der Schrauber seinen Job verliert, weil er die Arbeitszeiten nicht schafft wird halt gepfuscht. In den billig billig Buden ist das dann halt so. Bei den Vertragswerkstätten hat man ja meist das Glück, dass nur mit Originalteilen repariert wird und es meistens für die Monteure genug AWs gibt. Die Qualität der Service Berater variiert sehr stark von Werkstatt zu Werkstatt. Oft sitzen da Schrauber, die in der Werkstatt nichts taugen, in anderen Werkstätten allerdings richtige Kfz Meister mit Ahnung.


----------



## Eco_F83R (18. Februar 2014)

Aloha 

Zum Thema Ersatzteilpreise:
Habe einige Zeit bei einem Opel Händler gearbeitet. Durchschnittlich ca. 60% werden auf Ersatzteile aufgeschlagen. Bei Opel. Stelle man sich vor man fährt zu VW oder Audi oder Porsche ... 

Zum Thema Qualität:
Die Teile kommen eh alle von den selben Zulieferern. Klar das einige etwas günstiger eingekauft werden und einige etwas teurer. Billigst hergestellt wurde alles 
Warum verdienen die Hersteller an kleinen Autos wohl weniger als an großen? Weil die großen mehr "Wert" sind? Wohl kaum. Diese sind nur teurer - nicht in der Herstellung - nur im Verkaufspreis.
Motoren werden untereinander getauscht. Die Fensterheberwippen bei VW und Opel sind die gleichen. Das Blech kommt von Thyssen Krupp und die Lichtmaschinen von Bosch. Am Ende bleibt nur das "eigenständige" Design. Und genau darüber verkaufen sich am Ende die Autos zu rund 80%.

Ich selber habe einen 1.4 100PS Sauger Corsa. Der fährt an die 200km/h (laut Tacho) und hat im Harz mal so richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich glaube ich habe es nicht mal in den 4.ten Gang geschafft . War das ein Spaß die Straßen zu bügeln 
Zum Corsa muss ich allerdings sagen das er bis jetzt der qualitativ schlechteste Opel ist den ich hatte. Nach Corsa A 1.2i (über 160.000km gefahren), Astra F 1.6i (weit über 100.000km gefahren), Astra G 1.6 16V (rund 110.000km), derzeit einem Zafira B (~80.000km, sehr zufrieden mit dem Großen) und halt dem Corsa der grad die 85.000km geknackt hat.

Mein Kollege hat sich jetzt einen Chevrolet Trax gekauft und keinen Mokka. Weil er die Sesselähnlichen Sitze und das etwas weichere Fahrwerk lieber mag. Beider Autos kommen aus dem gleichen Werk und wurden auf dem selben Band von den selben Arbeitern zusammengeschraubt.

Gruß,
Eco_F83R

Edit:


> Bei den Vertragswerkstätten hat man ja meist das Glück, dass nur mit Originalteilen repariert wird und es meistens für die Monteure genug AWs gibt.


Nein. Was die AWs angeht, sogar eher umgekehrt. Und Originalteile sind es eh alle  wenn man nicht gerade bei ebay für 1/10 des Orginalpreises kauft.


> Die Qualität der Service Berater variiert sehr stark von Werkstatt zu Werkstatt. Oft sitzen da Schrauber, die in der Werkstatt nichts taugen, in anderen Werkstätten allerdings richtige Kfz Meister mit Ahnung.


Da stimme ich 100% zu


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2014)

Wo warst du im Harz unterwegs?


----------



## Eco_F83R (18. Februar 2014)

Aloha 



> Wo warst du im Harz unterwegs?


Von der A7 Richtung Braunlage / Elbingerode. War auch nur eine Übernachtung dort, von Samstag auf Sonntag. Weil Sonntag dort eine RC-Rallye stattgefunden hat bei der ich mitgefahren bin.
Achso: Motorradfahren macht dort sicher noch mehr Spaß!

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Beam39 (18. Februar 2014)

Porsche stoppt nach Bränden Auslieferung des neuen 911 GT3 - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wo wir grad bei Qualität sind..


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2014)

Da gibts noch bessere Strecken.....Blankenburg --> Hüttenrode --> Altenbrak --> Treseburg --> Wienrode ist ne schöne Runde 
Ja Motorräder fahren viele...aber die Touristenbikes sind meistens reine Verkehrshindernisse....Als Zivi hab ich auf meiner Essenstour 2 kuhle Berliner auf Kawasakis abgezogen --> mit einem 1,2er Fiesta....die kamen aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Porsche stoppt nach Bränden Auslieferung des neuen 911 GT3 - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Wo wir grad bei Qualität sind..


 
Da blutet einem das Herz wenn sowas in Feuer aufgeht. 
Ich finde die heutigen Autos sind so Komplex gebaut da wundert es mich nicht wenn mal so etwas vorfällt. Denke wird wohl irgendwo ein Konstruktionsfehler sich eingeschlichen haben. 


Leute wollte mal fragen wo man am besten Sturz einstellen lässt? ATU, Vergölst, Euromaster habt ihr mit diesen Ketten schon Erfahrung? Leider bietet die hier nächstgelegene Opel Werkstatt diesen Service nicht an. 

Seit heute ist mein Lenkrad schief und es fährt recht komisch, will das mal Checken lassen... :


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Seit heute ist mein Lenkrad schief und es fährt recht komisch, will das mal Checken lassen... :


 Dann ist aber was kaputt/verbogen und muss getauscht werden. Verstellen tut sich ein Fahrwerk nicht.

Zu Billigketten wie ATU würde ich nicht mal für ne Glühbirne fahren. Wieso soll eine Opel Werkstatt keine Fahrwerksvermessung machen können?


----------



## Re4dt (18. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann ist aber was kaputt/verbogen und muss getauscht werden. Verstellen tut sich ein Fahrwerk nicht.
> Wieso soll eine Opel Werkstatt keine Fahrwerksvermessung machen können?


Also Auto fährt eigentlich gerade aus lediglich das Lenkrad steht nicht mittig... 
Da ihre Vermessungsanlage momentan einen Defekt hat, können Sie dies nicht anbieten.


----------



## JC88 (18. Februar 2014)

Da ich Persönlich keine guten Erfahrungen mit ATU gemacht habe würde ich von denen abraten. Aber ansonsten kann man für eine Achsvermessung eigentlich zu jeder entsprechend ausgerüsteten Werkstatt fahren.
Das vermessen an sich kostet hier um die 40-60€ bei den verschiedenen freien und "Ketten"-Werkstätten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Es muss aber irgendwas an der Vorder oder Hinterachse verbogen/ausgeschlagen sein, wenn auf einmal das Lenkrad nicht mehr grade steht. Durch nen Schlagloch gefahren oder nen Bordstein hochgehoppelt?

Wenn das Lenkrad ganz langsam aus der Mittelstellung wandert, dann können das auch de Reifen sein aber wenn das schlagartig gekommen ist, dann ist auf jeden Fall was kaputt. Wenn man ein verbogenes Fahrwerk einfach wieder versucht einzustellen, laufen unter Unständen die Reifen total schlecht ab oder es fährt sich extrem schwammig.


Wie man ein Fahrzeug vernünfig vermessen soll mit Einstellarbeiten für 40-60€ ist mir ein Rätsel. Das sind 1-1,5 Stunden Arbeit bei fast jedem Auto.


----------



## JC88 (18. Februar 2014)

Man sollte davon ausgehen das die Werkstatt vorher einen Blick drauf wirft bevor die iwas einstellen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Man sollte davon ausgehen das die Werkstatt vorher einen Blick drauf wirft bevor die iwas einstellen...


 Wenn das Rad fast abgerissen ist, dann sieht man das vielleicht auf der Hebebühne. Ich bezweifel aber stark, das ein Mensch dazu in der Lage ist etwas verbogenes ohne Fahrwerksvermessung zu erkennen. Dann muss das schon nen richtiger Unfallschaden sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie man ein Fahrzeug vernünfig vermessen soll mit Einstellarbeiten für 40-60€ ist mir ein Rätsel. Das sind 1-1,5 Stunden Arbeit bei fast jedem Auto.


 
Dashalb wird am nächsten Auto, wenn ein neues FW rein kommt, auch hier vermessen, eingestellt und abgestimmt: wwmotorsport


----------



## Re4dt (18. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es muss aber irgendwas an der Vorder oder Hinterachse verbogen/ausgeschlagen sein, wenn auf einmal das Lenkrad nicht mehr grade steht. Durch nen Schlagloch gefahren oder nen Bordstein hochgehoppelt?


   Hmm, meine Freundin hat gestern Abend das Auto geliehen...  Im Parken ist sie auch nicht gerade die beste, daher halte ich die Bordstein Variante für sehr wahrscheinlich, wo du es erwähnst  Aber will Sie mal nicht voreilig beschuldigen.
------
Edit:
So bin aus Neugier kurz zum Auto und siehe da meine schönen Felgen.


----------



## winner961 (18. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hmm, meine Freundin hat gestern Abend das Auto geliehen...  Im Parken ist sie auch nicht gerade die beste, daher halte ich die Bordstein Variante für sehr wahrscheinlich, wo du es erwähnst  Aber will Sie mal nicht voreilig beschuldigen.
> ------
> Edit:
> So bin aus Neugier kurz zum Auto und siehe da meine schönen Felgen.


 
gib niemals deiner Freundin dein Auto  meiner hat vorne auch einen  kleinen kratzer weil meine Mutter als ich nicht da war ihn sich ausgeliehen hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hmm, meine Freundin hat gestern Abend das Auto geliehen...  Im Parken ist sie auch nicht gerade die beste, daher halte ich die Bordstein Variante für sehr wahrscheinlich, wo du es erwähnst  Aber will Sie mal nicht voreilig beschuldigen.
> ------
> Edit:
> So bin aus Neugier kurz zum Auto und siehe da meine schönen Felgen.


 Jetzt weist du auch warum das Lenkrad schief steht.

An welchem Rad sind die Macken?


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2014)

Ich muss gerade total lachen weil das mal wieder so wunderbar in dieses "Frauen+Felgen = " passt


----------



## Re4dt (18. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jetzt weist du auch warum das Lenkrad schief steht.
> 
> An welchem Rad sind die Macken?


 Vorne Rechts und hinten Links. Das Lenkrad steht beim Fahren auch leicht nach rechts.. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade total lachen weil das mal wieder so wunderbar in dieses "Frauen+Felgen = " passt


 Ich muss gerade alles andere als Lachen... 
Da bemühe ich mich jedes mal beim Parken und nun sowas.


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2014)

Felgen sind Verschleißmaterial.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Vorne Rechts und hinten Links. Das Lenkrad steht beim Fahren auch leicht nach rechts..


 Hmmm da hilft nur ne Eingangsvermessung um zu gucken, was verbogen ist. Wären die jetzt beide an einem Rad gewesen hätte man das vielleicht auch so rausbekommen.




Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Felgen sind Verschleißmaterial.


 Wenn man total geil auf Bordsteinkanten rammen ist, ja.


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> gib niemals deiner Freundin dein Auto  meiner hat vorne auch einen  kleinen kratzer weil meine Mutter als ich nicht da war ihn sich ausgeliehen hat.


 
Ihr habt komische Freundinnen, meine hat noch nie was kaputt gemacht. Sie fährt auch besser als viele meiner Bekannten.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Februar 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> gib niemals deiner Freundin dein Auto  meiner hat vorne auch einen  kleinen kratzer weil meine Mutter als ich nicht da war ihn sich ausgeliehen hat.


 
Ist deine Mutter deine Freundin?


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Das sollte eigentlich jede Mutter sein


----------



## Beam39 (19. Februar 2014)

Ja, EINE Freundin. Aber nicht DIE Freundin


----------



## JC88 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das durch nen Rempler beim Einparken die Fahrwerksgeometrie so stark verändert wird das das Lenkrad schief steht. Da muss man schon mit "ordentlich" wumms gegen nen Bordstein scheppern.

Die Schäden an den Felgen sehen mir auch nicht danach aus.


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich sehe wie der 30k Passat meiner Frau, vorallem innen, aussieht gibt es das nächste mal nur noch Dacia. Ist echt zum heulen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das durch nen Rempler beim Einparken die Fahrwerksgeometrie so stark verändert wird das das Lenkrad schief steht. Da muss man schon mit "ordentlich" wumms gegen nen Bordstein scheppern.
> 
> Die Schäden an den Felgen sehen mir auch nicht danach aus.




Das geht ganz schnell. Es braucht nicht mal eine Macke in der Felge zu sein, um das Fahrwerk krum zu kriegen. Allein der Reifen kann genug Kraft übertragen. Bei nem richtigen Geländewagen sollte man schon ein wenig mehr brauchen, der ist aber auch deutlich stabiler.


----------



## Re4dt (19. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das durch nen Rempler beim Einparken die Fahrwerksgeometrie so stark verändert wird das das Lenkrad schief steht. Da muss man schon mit "ordentlich" wumms gegen nen Bordstein scheppern.
> 
> Die Schäden an den Felgen sehen mir auch nicht danach aus.


 
Ja die Schäden an den Felgen halten sich in Grenzen. Sie meinte am Telefon gestern Abend als ich nachfragte, sie sei Frontal gegen einen Hohen Bordstein gefahren. Mir ist es momentan auch ein Rätsel.. 
Nach langer Recherche im Internet scheint das "Schiefe Lenkrad" Problem bein vielen Astra's zu zutreffen. Bin jetzt mal auf die Meinung von der Werkstatt gespannt. 
Du hast/hattest doch auch einen GTC? Schon mal ähnliche Probleme gehabt?


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Wie machen das eig Fahrschulen? Die müssten ja alle paar Tage das Fahrwerk vermessen


----------



## JC88 (19. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich hatte auch einen GTC.
Probleme mit einem schief stehenden Lenkrad hatte ich allerdings nicht gehabt.
Ich bin auch mal gespannt was die Werkstatt sagt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie machen das eig Fahrschulen? Die müssten ja alle paar Tage das Fahrwerk vermessen


 
Dein Fahrschullehrer hat dich ungehindert über Bordsteine brettern lassen?


----------



## JC88 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich sag ja, man muss schon ordentlich drüber brettern damit was am Fahrwerk kaputt geht. Son Stuppser beim Einparken verbiegt da nix.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dein Fahrschullehrer hat dich ungehindert über Bordsteine brettern lassen?


 
Ich bin nie drüber gebrettert


----------



## keinnick (19. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass sich was verzieht wenn man ordentlich über diese "Bremshügel" brettert die in so manchen Straßen montiert sind. Ich habe so´n Teil nachts mal erst relativ spät gesehen aber selbst mit 30 wurde man da ordentlich durchgeschüttelt. Mit 50 oder 60 ist es wahrscheinlich noch ne Ecke schlimmer.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Wobei du da ja gradaus drüber fährst. Dürfte weniger aus machen da das eher auffe Stoßdämpfer geht oder?


----------



## JC88 (19. Februar 2014)

Das sind ja genauso Fahrwerkskomponenten die kaputt gehen können.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wie der 30k Passat meiner Frau, vorallem innen, aussieht gibt es das nächste mal nur noch Dacia. Ist echt zum heulen.



Haha. Das Auto meiner Frau erst. Sie hat vor nem halben Jahr mit Rauchen aufgehört
 Es liegen aber bestimmt noch leere 15-20 Kippenpäckchen im Auto. Der Aschenbecher ist noch voll. Es sind bestimmt 30 € Dosen- und Flaschenpfand im Auto verteilt. Dazu zig Bombon- und Kaugummipackungen. Im Beifahrerfußraum kullert ein leeres 3-Liter Gurkenglas rum, falls man im Stau steht und mal Pippi muss. Die Rückbank ist voll mit Klamotten und im gesamten Auto sind bestimmt 7 paar Schuhe verstreut. Nebenbei gibts auch noch einiges an Altpapier (meist Werbeblättchen) und gebrauchten Tempotaschentüchern. Zwei volle Alditüten mit Müll stehen im Kofferraum. Diverse verbrauchte Duftbäumchen gibts auch noch. Schminkutensilien findet sich auch einiges im Auto. Ins Handschuhfach traue ich mich nicht rein zuschauen. 

Das Auto ist quasi ne vergrößerte Handtasche.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Februar 2014)

Fährt deine Frau einen 40 Tonner?    Aber das mit dem Gurkenglas 

Bei meiner Freundin gehts eigentlich, bis auf den Kofferraum.. Da liegt auch Schminke und son Zeugs drin, aber der Kofferraum eines Z4' s ist zum Glück nicht so groß


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Kauf ihr doch einen VW Bus 

@JC: Aber wegen einmal Stoßdämpfer durchschlagen brauchste ned gleich zur Vermessung gehen, so meinte ich das jetzt.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Fährt deine Frau einen 40 Tonner?    Aber das mit dem Gurkenglas



Nein. Aber ich muss schon den Beifahrersitz freiräumen, wenn ich mitfahren. 

Das Gurkenglas stammt noch aus der Zeit, als meine Frau jeden Tag 50 Kilometer einfach von Mainz nach Offenbach und wieder zurück zur Arbeit musste. Da gabs häufiger Stau auf der Strecke. Mittlerweile arbeitet meine Frau in Wiesbaden. Da hat sie nur noch ca. 9 Kilometer zu fahren. Das Gurkenglas wurde nie benutzt, liegt aber zur Sicherheit immer noch im Auto.


----------



## thekerub (19. Februar 2014)

Wow, und ich dachte schon mein Auto sei ein Schweinestall weil ein bisschen Müll und Pfandflaschen und -Dosen (größtenteils Red Bull ) rumliegen.


----------



## JC88 (19. Februar 2014)

Da fällt mir spontan dieses Bild zu ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan dieses Bild zu ein
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=718910"/>



Lol. Da ist was dran. Aber mein Auto ist auch nie übermäßig Sauber. Innen saug ich halbjährlich, außen fahr ich gelegentlich durch die Waschstraße oder geh in der Mittagspause an die Waschbox, wenn die Karre mal wieder von den Tauben zugekackt wurde.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Februar 2014)

Halbjährlich saugen ist aber auch ganz schön lange  Ich bekomm nach nem Monat schon das Kotzen wenn sich da Staub absetzt oder die Fußmatten verdreckt sind, besonders schlimm im Winter.. Von dem Zukacken kann ich auch nen Lied singen -_-.. Erst gestern um 23 Uhr noch die Vogelkacke vom Vortag in ner SB-Anlage abgesprüht komm ich heute Morgen ans Auto und der is wieder zugekackt hinten..

Deswegen hab ich auch keinerlei Mitleid verspürt als ich in der Innenstadt (nicht absichtlich) über ne dumme Taube rübergerollt bin  Aber die scheinen bei uns hier besonders mutig oder besonders dumm zu sein, keine Ahnung. Da werden ständig Tauben überfahren weil die einfach nicht wegfliegen wenn ein Auto angerollt kommt, die Mistviecher fliegen einfach nicht weg..


----------



## der_yappi (19. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das Auto ist quasi ne vergrößerte Handtasche.


 
Vergrößerte Handtasche?
Hört sich nach deiner Beschreibung eher wie fahrender Mülleimer an...


----------



## ich558 (19. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Vergrößerte Handtasche? Hört sich nach deiner Beschreibung eher wie fahrender Mülleimer an...



Wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Vergrößerte Handtasche?
> Hört sich nach deiner Beschreibung eher wie fahrender Mülleimer an...



Ich sehe schon, du hast nicht viel Erfahrungen mit Handtaschen 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Halbjährlich saugen ist aber auch ganz schön lange  Ich bekomm nach nem Monat schon das Kotzen wenn sich da Staub absetzt oder die Fußmatten verdreckt sind, besonders schlimm im Winter..




Naja, mit dem Pollenfilter staubt die Karre quasi innen nicht zu. Und da ich diesen Winter noch nicht eine Schneeflocke gesehen hab, hatte ich auch noch keinen Schneematsch an den Schuhen.


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2014)

Die Aussage meiner Frau: Das Auto ist nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Ich habe ihr dann mal klar gemacht das ihr Gebrauchsgegenstand in 2 Jahren zurück zum Händler geht und dann alles bezahlt werden muss was sich nicht mehr reinigen lässt, wie z.b. der Dachhimmel den Sie beim Umzug ihrer Schwester mit Rost eingesaut hat.

Da wurde das Gesicht plötzlich sehr bleich. Wenn der Händler das voll durchzieht hat sie mehrere tausend Euro Reparaturen am Hals die ich nicht bezahle.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2014)

Naja, grundsätzlich sind Händler ja bei Leasingrückläufern kullant, wenn du direkt wieder ein neues Model nimmst...


----------



## riedochs (19. Februar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich: Hoffentlich ist der Händler nicht so kulant.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Hoffentlich ist der Händler nicht so kulant.



Kannst du ja vorher mit ihm Absprechen


----------



## 8800 GT (19. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5adOSXtaWGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

0-100 kommt mir etwas träge vor, aber wie der von 120 bis 220 anschiebt ist ja echt genial 

Ich hoffe meine Kupplung schaffts noch über den Winter. 
Mittlerweile hat die nurnoch so wenig Belag das sie schon bei Kupplungsschonender Fahrweise am stinken ist wenn man aussteigt


----------



## 8800 GT (19. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> 0-100 kommt mir etwas träge vor, aber wie der von 120 bis 220 anschiebt ist ja echt genial
> 
> Ich hoffe meine Kupplung schaffts noch über den Winter.
> Mittlerweile hat die nurnoch so wenig Belag das sie schon bei Kupplungsschonender Fahrweise am stinken ist wenn man aussteigt


 Der nimmt bis 40 komplett die Leistung weg. Steht noch auf 235er Winterreifen


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hoffe meine Kupplung schaffts noch über den Winter.
> Mittlerweile hat die nurnoch so wenig Belag das sie schon bei Kupplungsschonender Fahrweise am stinken ist wenn man aussteigt


 Dann kannste wenigstens das Schwungrad gleich mit erneuern. Wenn es nen 2 Massenschwungrad ist, freut sich deine Werkstatt auch noch.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Warum das Schwungrad?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2014)

Wie viel hat deiner jetzt runter? Ich bin bei jetzt 166.000km noch bei der ersten Kupplung.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

112k und angeblich mit der ersten aber ich glaube das nicht so ganz. Bestimmt schon die 2.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum das Schwungrad?


 Weil das dann auch noch schrott ist, wenn du damit weiter durch die Gegend rockst.

...selbst meine Kupplung war noch nach 120k km top in Schuss trotz Rennstrecke. Entweder ist da was faul oder du rockst die ganz gut.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Ist normal beim VTS. Die heben fast nie länger als 50k.
Also bis aufs Blech fahr ich nicht damit


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist normal beim VTS. Die heben fast nie länger als 50k.
> Also bis aufs Blech fahr ich nicht damit


 Wenn die wärend des Fahrens an zu stinken fängt, ist die schon lange schrott. Wenn man dann weiter scheppert, knallt es irgendwann. 

SRT4 burnout fail: burns clutch not tires - YouTube
How to burn away a clutch on a Passat Tdi 130 - YouTube
this is how i burned my jk's clutch - YouTube
Burn clutch. - YouTube
Clutch killing on a new Audi A5 - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Ach sag bloß 
Also sie rutscht noch nicht, das Werte ich als gutes Zeichen


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn sie nicht rutscht, dann stinkt sie auch nicht. Kupplungen stinken nur, wenn die zu viel Temperatur bekommen. Und die bekommen sie nur durch schlupf.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Aber durchs normale schleifen lassen bekommt eine Kupplung mit wenig Belag schneller Temperatur als eine mit viel Belag.
Wenn nicht dann rutscht sie wohl doch, dann aber ohne das ich es merke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber durchs normale schleifen lassen bekommt eine Kupplung mit wenig Belag schneller Temperatur als eine mit viel Belag.
> Wenn nicht dann rutscht sie wohl doch, dann aber ohne das ich es merke.


 Der Kupplung ist das vollkommen egal, wieviel Belag drauf ist. Die Höhe der zugeführten Wärmeenergie bei schleifender Kupplung ergibt sich aus Drehzahlunterschied von Schwungrad/Druckplatte + Kupllungsscheibe und der Anpresskraft.

Du kannst doch ganz einfach testen, ob sich durchrutscht. Eingekuppelt im 3. Gang fahren und runterbremsen bis auf Standdrehzahl. Dann Vollgas geben und bis zum Begrenzer durchbeschleunigen. Wenn die Drehzahl immer passend zur Geschwindigkeit mitgeht, rutscht sie nicht.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Ja aber es macht doch auch nen Unterschied ob du nen Feuerzeug an ne Stecknadel oder nen Zimmermannsnagel hältst.
Die Stecknadel wird schneller heiss weil sie dünner ist.
Bei ner Kupplung ist es doch das selbe Prinzip?
Wenig Belag gegenüber viel Belag.

Nein, beim voll durch beschleunigen rutscht sie nicht.

Aber ich kann mir nicht erklären warum die immer so riecht. 
Ich meine ich fahre wirklich relativ Kupplungsschonend.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

Die Kupplung verliert nur einige Gramm an Masse über ihre ganze Lebendauer. Da pustet nicht Kiloweise Staub aus der Kupplungsglocke.
Dieses bischen Material, was die Kupplungsscheibe verliert ändert an der Aufnahmefähigkeit von Wärme nichts, zumal das Schwungrad den Großteil der Wärme aufnimmt. So eine Kupplungsscheibe wiegt vielleicht 300-500 Gramm. Die würde nach 1 mal kräftig anfahren geschmolzen/verdampft sein, wenn die die komplette Wärme aufnehmen würde.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Jo stimmt da haste auch wieder recht.
Ich könnte mir ja ne Deo Einspritzung innen Luftfilterkasten bauen. Das überdeckt dann den Geruch


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

Oder der Ursache auf den Grund gehen.

Kunde: "Hallo Herr Meister!"
Meister: "Hallo!"
Kunde: "Meine Reifen hinten sind runter, was machen wir da am besten?"
Meister: "Wir erneuern die vorderen Reifen, die sind billiger, weil die schmaler sind!"


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Naja ich habe die neue Kupplung schon hier liegen. Die kommt rein wenn man sich draußen nicht mehr den Sa.... abfriert und dann müsste das gegessen sein.
Da sie ja weder rutscht noch irgendwas anderes - was will denn da noch sein was stinken könnte?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

-Bremsen (Sattel oder Klötze festgegammelt oder Fahrweise)
-Öl auf dem Auspuff (Irgendwas am Motor undicht)
-Plastiktüte am Auspuff (nen Klassiker)
-Reifen (zu wenig Luft drauf oder flott gefahren)
-Keilriemen (rutscht aber quiekt nicht)
-Tierscheiße (riecht aber nicht nach Auto)


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Es stinkt schon eindeutig nach Kupplung. 
Ich schließe mal Öl, Tierscheiße unf Plastiktüte aus.

Bremsen: Scheiben sind neu, denen gehts (mehr oder weniger) gut.
Klötze sind auch fast neu, sind aber die schonmal erwähnten Zimmermann. Vielleicht riechen die ja auch, muss das nächste mal bissl schnüffeln gehen.

Keilriemen könnte ich mir wvt vorstellen. Wie bei vielen VTS jault auch meine Lima, vielleicht übertönt die ja ein leichtes rutschen des Riemens. Wobei das doch anders riechen sollte?

Reifen Könnens bei meiner Fahrweise nicht sein - schließlich sitzt mein Drehzahlbegrenzer aufm Beifahrersitz


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2014)

Ich kann so schlecht nen Geruchbeispiel hochladen, sonst würde ich das glatt machen. Und beschreiben wie was zu riechen hat ist auch nicht hilfreich. Viele Leute können ja Gummi Geruch nicht von Bremsen Geruch unterscheiden und meinen das ihre Reifen den Geruch nach flotter Fahrweise erzeugen.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> 0-100 kommt mir etwas träge vor, aber wie der von 120 bis 220 anschiebt ist ja echt genial


 
Die Dinger laufen auch bis 100 phänomenal gut, wenn man den Stand der Technik berücksichtigt. Mit sonem Teil kannst du den ein oder anderen ganz schön ins staunen bringen, besonders auf der AB.


----------



## 8800 GT (19. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Dinger laufen auch bis 100 phänomenal gut, wenn man den Stand der Technik berücksichtigt. Mit sonem Teil kannst du den ein oder anderen ganz schön ins staunen bringen, besonders auf der AB.


 Lag ja wie gesagt an den Reifen. Man sieht ja, wie die Lampe bis 40 blinkt. Sobald er Grip hat, reißt er schon heftig nach vorne


----------



## Zoon (19. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass sich was  verzieht wenn man ordentlich über diese "Bremshügel" brettert


Bin mal mit nem Golf 3 bei 90 über so ein Teil gebrettert ... ordentlich Airtime war da Inklu   aber die Kiste ist dann ganz normal weitergefahren. Sind denn heute alle Autos so empfindlich.??? 



watercooled schrieb:


> Kauf ihr doch einen VW Bus


 
Dann fährt sie früher oder später 1 Tonne ... Unnützlast  .. mit sich rum. Beste Lösung wäre ein Ariel Atom - da gibts NULL Ablagen 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> How to burn away a clutch on a Passat Tdi 130 - YouTube


 
Was kaspert der da auch so rum ... das niedliche Boot hätte der locker mit Leerlaufdrehzahl rausgezogen 




watercooled schrieb:


> Ist normal beim VTS. Die leben fast nie länger als 50k.



Was denn da für ein Zeugs verbaut ??? ne gute Kupplung sollte unter Vorraussetzung fähigen Fahrers quasi Lebenslang halten. Bzw Lass mal was stärkeres Nachrüsten. Ein Auto wo man Kupllungen schneller wechselt als Reifen, wo gibts denn sowas - Nagut Citroen vorne ziehts hinten dröhnts


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Da haben sie damals echt ramsch verkauft.
Hab extra nochmal im Forum gefragt und die meinten alle "Ist normal" oder  "Sei froh das deine so lange hebt" oder "Wenn du eine willst die länger hebt dann Kauf doch VW!"

War ganz lustig


----------



## Seeefe (19. Februar 2014)

Sagt ma, habt ihr schon euren Sommerurlaub geplant?  Also jetzt mitm Auto versteht sich  

Für mich gehts wieder mal in den Süden, Kroatien die Ecke da


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht mit ein paar Leuten aus dem 1erForum nach Sardinien, das hatte mal jemand vorgeschlagen.
Die Tour dahin und die Straßen dort sollen wohl sehr schön sein 



Zoon schrieb:


> Was kaspert der da auch so rum ... das niedliche Boot hätte der locker mit Leerlaufdrehzahl rausgezogen


 
Mit Leerlaufdrehzahl nun nicht (so ein RIB wiegt gut und gerne 800KG + Trailer) aber der eigentliche Fehler war das langsame hochschleichen auf der Rampe. Zügig anfahren, dann passiert sowas auch nicht.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Ja sehr schön. Schön voller Müll.
Ein paar Freunde waren da letzten Sommer und die meinten das sie noch nirgends im Urlaub waren wo so viel Müll in den Straßengraben lag wie dort.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2014)

Klar doch. 3-4 Leute ins "Schiff" gepackt, Verdeck auf und los gehts. Unterkunft werden Hostel mit Zelt als Backup, grobe Richtung ist erstmal Alpen und dann wo auch immer das Wetter passt.


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2014)

Wann zieht ihr eure Sommerreifen drauf? Bei dem Wetter bin ich am Überlegen es vor zu ziehen... so aufs Wochenende. Aber bei meinem Glück wird es dann doch nochmal kühler...


----------



## Beam39 (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hab meine Winterreifen dieses jahr vorsichtshalber mal gar nicht rangemacht und da ich diesen Winter keine einzige Flocke gesehen habe und ich nicht geplant hatte mit meinem Auswärts zu fahren, hat das alles so gepasst


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2014)

Hier hats seit ner Woche zwischen 7 und 10 Grad.

Winter - ich glaub an dich!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (20. Februar 2014)

Hiho, ich wollte mal eure Meinung zu einem BMW 318i Touring e91 hören.
Was hat der für macken?
Auf was sollte man beim Kauf achten? 
....

Ich bin einen heute mal Probe gefahren und für mich langt die Leistung.
Zur Not kann ich ja noch nach einen 320i suchen, hab aber 2 318i hier gleich in der nähe.

Zum Auto selbst: einer ist EZ 12/06 und der andere 06/07
Beide ca 110.000km runter und gut gepflegt. 
Kosten beide um die 10k €.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Sagt ma, habt ihr schon euren Sommerurlaub geplant?  Also jetzt mitm Auto versteht sich



Meine Frau ist schwanger, deswegen werden wir dieses Jahr wohl Urlaub zu Hause machen. Übrigens bin ich deswegen auch am Überlegen, ein neues Auto zu kaufen. Vier Türen sollten es schon sein. 




Riverna schrieb:


> Wann zieht ihr eure Sommerreifen drauf? Bei dem Wetter bin ich am Überlegen es vor zu ziehen... so aufs Wochenende. Aber bei meinem Glück wird es dann doch nochmal kühler...



Gestern hatten wir 14 Grad. Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich schon die Sommerreifen aufziehen lassen soll. Vielleicht lass ich auch die Sommerreifen auf die Winterfelgen ziehen. Die haben ne andere Einpresstiefe und stehen weiter außen im Radhaus, als die original Renault Felgen. Mal schauen.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist schwanger, deswegen werden wir dieses Jahr wohl Urlaub zu Hause machen. Übrigens bin ich deswegen auch am Überlegen, ein neues Auto zu kaufen. Vier Türen sollten es schon sein.



Glückwunsch!


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Februar 2014)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch und alles Gute Scholle.


----------



## Zoon (20. Februar 2014)

Wie wär es damit - dein RS quasi als Kombi 

Renault Mgane Grandtour GT 220 - autobild.de


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2014)

Danke schön!



Zoon schrieb:


> Wie wär es damit - dein RS quasi als Kombi
> 
> Renault Mgane Grandtour GT 220 - autobild.de



Nein. Mein Bruder hat für seine zwei Kinder nen Megane Grandtour. Der ist fast schon wieder zu klein. Ich denke eher an nen Dacia. Nen Loggy oder Duster. Würde ich direkt bezahlen und müsste nicht finanzieren. Und zum Runterrocken mit Kind reicht die Karre locker. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, grundsätzlich sind Händler ja bei  Leasingrückläufern kullant, wenn du direkt wieder ein neues Model  nimmst...



Ja, aber wehe wenn nicht. Musste das vor kanpp 1 1/2 Jahren mitbekommen als mein Firmen A4 zu Audi zurück ging und mangels notwendigkeit eben kein neues Modell geleast wurde. Privat würde ich mir sowas nie antun. Finds auch nicht ok dass hier offenbar mit 2erlei Maß gemessen wird.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Februar 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wehe wenn nicht. Musste das vor kanpp 1 1/2 Jahren mitbekommen als mein Firmen A4 zu Audi zurück ging und mangels notwendigkeit eben kein neues Modell geleast wurde. Privat würde ich mir sowas nie antun. *Finds auch nicht ok dass hier offenbar mit 2erlei Maß gemessen wird.*


 
Man muss ja die, die jetzt (unverschämterweise^^) Marke und Modell wechseln entsprechend bestrafen!
Bei BMW gabs vor 2 Jahren einen kuhlen Fall, 320d touring 3 Jahre geleased und 100tkm runter --> Restwert laut BMW-Bank 0€!
Vor Gericht hat BMW dann verloren, aber diese Dreistigkeit ist schon krass.....


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte ihn genommen


----------



## aloha84 (20. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn genommen



Das Problem ist nur, dass der Händler wieder 10.000€ + x dran schreibt.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2014)

Bei uns im Geschäft ist das auch so. Bei Leasingrückläufer müssen alle Schäden/ Überschreitung der Laufleistung bezahlt werden. Es sei denn, es wird gleich ein neues Model geleast. Dann gibts für die Rückgabe nichts zu zahlen. Es gibt aber immer auch mal Ausnahmen.


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2014)

Vorher haben dies sogar in den Nachrichten gebracht das es meteorologisch gesehen keinen Winter mehr geben wird dieses Jahr.
Mit den Sommerreifen wärs also echt ne Überlegung Wert


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei BMW gabs vor 2 Jahren einen kuhlen Fall, 320d touring 3 Jahre geleased und 100tkm runter --> Restwert laut BMW-Bank 0€!



Ich glaube da kann ich mich dunkel erinnern - k.a. ob das derselbe Fall ist, aber da wurde vom Artikelschreiber der Restwert einfach linear, also mit den Zahlungen an die Bank, weiter berechnet, was ja so auch nicht stimmt. Ursprünglich hatte sich da der Leasingnehmer über hohe Zahlungen beschwert weil er vor ende der Leasinglaufzeit aus dem Vertrag wollte. Und da muss man dann aber wieder sagen ist der Leasingnehmer selbst schuld, denm der der Wertverlust eines Autos ist nicht linear, der Leasingvertrag aber mit einer linearen Zahlung berechnet. Mann zahlt also anfangs weniger als der eigentliche Wertverlust des Autos ist, später dafür mehr. Will man jetzt früher aus dem Vertrag, vor allem zu beginn, ist es klar das hohe Nachzahlungen dabei raus kommen.

Edit: das dürfte der Fall sein:

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...fleistung-von-150-000-km-voraus-a-855355.html

Die Aufregung kann ich, obwohl ich ganz und gar kein Freund von Leasing, vor allem im privaten Bereich, binn, nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Denn wenn die BMW Bank sagt dass für sie ein Auto mit 150000km nichts mehr Wert ist, heisst das ja nicht automatisch dass das Auto Schrott ist, sondern lediglich, so sehe ich das zumindest, ein weiters Leasingeschäft für die Bank nicht mehr rentabel wäre. Und damit ist das Auto für die Bank natürlich wertlos, denn die macht ihr Geschäft ja nicht mit dem Auto ansich sondern nur mit dessen Vermietung.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr vom E55 AMG? Bin den heute gefahren, man ist das ein geiles Teil. :o
Gebraucht ist der ja gar nicht mal teuer.


----------



## henderson m. (20. Februar 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom E55 AMG? Bin den heute gefahren, man ist das ein geiles Teil. :o Gebraucht ist der ja gar nicht mal teuer.



Richtig geiles teil!

Wolf im schafspelz


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Februar 2014)

Aber sowas von. Wäre echt mal eine Überlegung wert so als Spaßfahrzeug.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2014)

Der Spaß am geradeausfahren vergeht einem aber bestimmt recht schnell, mit zumindest. Da ist die Querdynamik deutlich prickelnder


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Vorher haben dies sogar in den Nachrichten gebracht das es meteorologisch gesehen keinen Winter mehr geben wird dieses Jahr.
> Mit den Sommerreifen wärs also echt ne Überlegung Wert


 
Die Frage ist nur was jetzt ist wenn man erwischt wird... immerhin ist es laut Kalender noch Winter und somit Winterreifenpflicht oder nicht?



henderson m. schrieb:


> Wolf im schafspelz


 
Ein AMG soll dezent sein? In welcher Welt leben wir bitte?


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2014)

Es gibt eine Winterreifen Pflicht im Winter? :huh 
Dachte immer das die nur bei Schneefall gilt - egal wann.


----------



## fatlace (20. Februar 2014)

Ich zieh meine drauf sobald meine felgen da sind, sollte anfang märz soweit sein
Gebraucht hab ich meine winterreifen schon dieses jahr, war hier öfter glatt und geschneit hats auch ein paar mal.


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2014)

Scheint zu stimmen: http://www.polizei.bayern.de/verkehr/index.html/25491


----------



## 8800 GT (20. Februar 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom E55 AMG? Bin den heute gefahren, man ist das ein geiles Teil. :o
> Gebraucht ist der ja gar nicht mal teuer.


 Hab einen, allerdings einen W210.


Riverna schrieb:


> Ein AMG soll dezent sein? In welcher Welt leben wir bitte?


 Der alte schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henderson m. (20. Februar 2014)

Wenn man ihn nicht grad grün lackiert hat und nenfetten spoiler vorne und hinten hat und alles schön debadged und dezent belässt wirst wohl sogar du einige übersehen, geschweige den 99% der restlichen weltbevölkerung...


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2014)

Klar würde ich sie übersehen, weil sie für mich uninteressant sind. Ich drehe mich auch bei Ferraris und Porsches nicht um  Das selbe gilt halt auch bei RS Modellen und AMG Modellen. Aber der von 8800GT ist in der Tat noch dezent, die neuen hingegen sind richtige Prollkarren. Trotzdem gefallen sie mir von der Optik.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2014)

Das Federvieh im Hintergrund kanner direkt überrollen wenn er schon da steht...


----------



## 8800 GT (20. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klar würde ich sie übersehen, weil sie für mich uninteressant sind. Ich drehe mich auch bei Ferraris und Porsches nicht um  Das selbe gilt halt auch bei RS Modellen und AMG Modellen. Aber der von 8800GT ist in der Tat noch dezent, die neuen hingegen sind richtige Prollkarren. Trotzdem gefallen sie mir von der Optik.


Das dezente mag ich an dem Wagen, keiner rechnet mit der Leistung. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das Federvieh im Hintergrund kanner direkt überrollen wenn er schon da steht...


 
Nö, dem Adler tu ich nix.


----------



## Beam39 (20. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur was jetzt ist wenn man erwischt wird... immerhin ist es laut Kalender noch Winter und somit Winterreifenpflicht oder nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> Ein AMG soll dezent sein? In welcher Welt leben wir bitte?


 
Wurde letztens erst kontrolliert. Dem Grünen sind auch meine Sommerreifen aufgefallen. Er kommentierte das mit einem "Was is da los?" und ich sagte ihm das ich die Winterreifen dieses Jahr, aufgrund der Wetterlage, nicht montiert habe weil bis jetzt kein Schnee gefallen ist und ich ihn dann auch stehenlassen würde. "Ja, das passt schon so" war seine Antwort und ich durfte weiterfahren.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2014)

Heute mal bei unserem Chef mitgefahren
Aktueller 530d Kombi Automatik - der hat nen guten Schub nach vorne - und so wie mein Chefe fährt merkt man das auch innerorts


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wurde letztens erst kontrolliert. Dem Grünen sind auch meine Sommerreifen aufgefallen. Er kommentierte das mit einem "Was is da los?" und ich sagte ihm das ich die Winterreifen dieses Jahr, aufgrund der Wetterlage, nicht montiert habe weil bis jetzt kein Schnee gefallen ist und ich ihn dann auch stehenlassen würde. "Ja, das passt schon so" war seine Antwort und ich durfte weiterfahren.


 
Ich hätte auch Bock wieder schöne Felgen zu fahren... naja mal sehen im Urlaub (1 März Woche) stecke ich sie dann wohl um.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2014)

Der Focus RS klingt lecker  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcIw9q8c6RI


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur was jetzt ist wenn man erwischt wird... immerhin ist es laut Kalender noch Winter und somit Winterreifenpflicht oder nicht?



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine Winterreifenpflicht die an den Kalender gekoppelt ist. Du darfst darum auch im "Winter" mit Sommerreifen fahren wenn die Straßenverhältnisse nicht "winterlich" sind. Umgekehrt kann es passieren, dass im April noch mal Schnee fällt und dann dürftest Du trotz "Frühling" eigentlich nur mit Winterreifen fahren.


----------



## ich558 (22. Februar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Der Focus RS klingt lecker    <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcIw9q8c6RI">YouTube Link</a>



Hab ich gestern schon gesehen aber vergessen zu posten  Hammer!


----------



## Klutten (22. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine Winterreifenpflicht die an den Kalender gekoppelt ist...


 
Das ist richtig. Der Paragraph dazu bringt im Schadenfall viel zu viel Spielraum für Anwälte.


			
				§ 2 StVO schrieb:
			
		

> (3a) Bei Glatteis, Schneeglätte, Schneematsch, Eis oder Reifglätte darf  ein Kraftfahrzeug nur mit Reifen gefahren werden, die die in Anhang II  Nummer 2.2 der Richtlinie 92/23/EWG des Rates vom 31. März 1992 über  Reifen von Kraftfahrzeugen und Kraftfahrzeuganhängern und über ihre  Montage (ABl. L 129 vom 14.5.1992, S. 95), die zuletzt durch die  Richtlinie 2005/11/EG (ABl. L 46 vom 17.2.2005, S. 42) geändert worden  ist, beschriebenen Eigenschaften erfüllen (M+S-Reifen). Kraftfahrzeuge  der Klassen M2, M3, N2 und N3 im Sinne der Anlage XXIX der  Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung in der Fassung vom 26. April 2012  (BGBl. I S. 679) dürfen bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen auch gefahren  werden, wenn nur an den Rädern der Antriebsachsen M+S-Reifen angebracht  sind. Satz 1 gilt nicht für Nutzfahrzeuge der Land- und Forstwirtschaft  sowie für Einsatzfahrzeuge der in § 35 Absatz 1 genannten  Organisationen, soweit für diese Fahrzeuge bauartbedingt keine  M+S-Reifen verfügbar sind. Wer ein kennzeichnungspflichtiges Fahrzeug  mit gefährlichen Gütern führt, muss bei einer Sichtweite unter 50 m, bei  Schneeglätte oder Glatteis jede Gefährdung Anderer ausschließen und  wenn nötig den nächsten geeigneten Platz zum Parken aufsuchen.


----------



## XE85 (22. Februar 2014)

Ja is bei uns ähnlich, mit den Ordnungshütern wird man wegen der Winterreifenpflicht kaum ein Problem bekommen wenn nicht entsprechende Bedingungen herrschen, sondern eher mit der Versicherung und eben Anwälten eventueller Unfallgegner. Darum hab ich auch bei den Winterreifensatz ein paar € mehr ausgegeben und mir schöne Felgen geleistet, die ich nicht bei jedem hinsehen sofort wieder runterschrauben will.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2014)

Ich frage mich soweiso, warum Winterfelgen nicht schön aussehen dürfen. Wo ist da der Unterschied zu Sommerfelgen? Macht der Schnee den teueren Felgen aua?


----------



## watercooled (22. Februar 2014)

Im Winter ist der Karren doch eh immer versifft, da lohnen sich mMn keine schönen Felgen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich frage mich soweiso, warum Winterfelgen nicht schön aussehen dürfen. Wo ist da der Unterschied zu Sommerfelgen? Macht der Schnee den teueren Felgen aua?


 
Ist wohl auch eine Frage des Geldes. 2 Sätze schöner Felgen wird halt teuer. 
Ich habe immerhin Alu-Felgen die günstig waren, aber dennoch schön aussehen.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hab Borbet für 90 Euro oder so für den Winter. Die gefallen mir so gut, dass ich jetzt überlege, ob ich die Sommerreifen draufziehen lassen soll. Mal schauen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hab Stahlfelge mit Radkappe fürn Winter... Reicht auch... Wobei ich mich schon wieder auf die Alus freue.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2014)

Stahlfelgen hätten genauso viel gekostet wie Alus, von daher gleich schöne Alus genommen


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2014)

Hoppla, der Nissan GT-R im ersten Clip. Holy Shit! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z8g0_Pn2II​


----------



## watercooled (22. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade schlechlechtes Netz, ist das das Video in dem das Armaturenbrett flext wie blöd?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2014)

In erster Linie kaufe ich mir Felgen, weil ich Reifen der Größe X fahren will. Dann gucke ich welche mir von den übrig gebliebenen gefallen.

Tja mit nem Auto springen ist nicht ganz einfach. Außerdem ist nen GT-R Fahrwerk glaub ich eher nicht dafür ausgelegt. Wobei springen echt Spaß macht!


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja mit nem Auto springen ist nicht ganz einfach. Außerdem ist nen GT-R Fahrwerk glaub ich eher nicht dafür ausgelegt. Wobei springen echt Spaß macht!



 Lass mich raten, als Kind hast Du auch immer "Ein Colt für alle Fälle" geschaut?!


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2014)

Nö, WRC.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, als Kind hast Du auch immer "Ein Colt für alle Fälle" geschaut?!



Man nennt TBF auch "Ouninpohja"


----------



## Beam39 (22. Februar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAGNAX02WVY

Das doch wohl nen Witz der Sound..


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2014)

Der Sound vom Ferrari und vom Renault-Motor sollen laut Rosberg besser sein als der Mercedessound. Der Mercedes soll garnicht mehr nach Motor klingen.


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein AMG soll dezent sein? In welcher Welt leben wir bitte?



Die  älteren durchaus wie  Mercedes-Benz Baureihe 202 , Aber  geht similar über alle Hersteller. Nen E34 M5 oder Audi Rs2 wird nur von  von Autonerds sofort erkannt  heute müssen ja alle Topmodelle optisch möglich laut kreischen ... furchtbar.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das doch wohl nen Witz der Sound..


 
Apropos F1, ich hab grad Hotel in Speyer und Karten für den Hockenheimring vom 18.-20.07.2014 gebucht!


----------



## XE85 (22. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das doch wohl nen Witz der Sound..



Die Auts sind aber, entgegen vieler Befürchtungen, alles andere als langsam. In Bahrein wurden schon 1:33:283 gefahren - also nur knapp 1 Sekunde langsamer als die Vorjährige Polezeit, und das bei Testfahrten. In Sachen Topspeed werden sogar die V10 geschlagen - Alonso heute 336,4, die höchste V10 Geschwindikeit wurde 2005 mit 334,9 gemessen - mit den V8 im Vorjahr: 314,2.


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Februar 2014)

aus technischer sicht ist die jetzige saison auch deutlich interessanter als die bisherigen . Die Antriebseinheiten sind einfach wahnsinn !


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das doch wohl nen Witz der Sound..


 Ich gucke zwar kein Formel1 aber für mich klingts besser als letztes Jahr. Klingt irgendwie wieder nach Verbrennungsmotor und nicht nach bürstenlosem Elektromotor...


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2014)

Waren heute nach Nachfolgern für Vatterns 5er Kombi schauen. Dinge die ich heute gelernt habe (wenn vorhanden immer auf die Kombis bezogen):
Der A4 ist viel zu klein für die Ersparnis gegenüber dem A6.
Der Golf ist innen größer als ein A4 und schicker als ein Passat. Wenn VW nicht an den Türen anfangen würde zu sparen gäbe es kein Argument mehr für Audis.
Der Evoque ist echt übersichtlich, auch nach Hinten raus.
Der XF ist winzig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2014)

Kannst ja mal beim Daimler Händler deines Vertraues nen W212 Mopf anschauen, wenn dir von denen keiner zusagt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich gucke zwar kein Formel1 aber für mich klingts besser als letztes Jahr. Klingt irgendwie wieder nach Verbrennungsmotor und nicht nach bürstenlosem Elektromotor...


 
Finde ich auch. Konnte nie den Sound von den Rasenmähern ab, die V6 Turbo hingegen klingen mMn bedeutend besser und und nicht wie ferngesteuerte Spielzeugautos.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Evoque ist echt übersichtlich, auch nach Hinten raus.



Unbedingt die Rückfahrkamera bestellen, falls es der Woki wird, die bringt es wirklich. Ist am Anfang vlt. ungewohnt aber das wird schon.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2014)

@BadFrag: Ansich auch schick, aber Diesel+Automatik fängt da "leer" bei 55k an, dafür kann man nen A6 2l tdi "ultra" schon etwas füllen.

Volvo steht eigentlich auch noch auf der Kandidatenliste, aber der V70 ist mittlerweile doch gealtert und der V60 wieder etwas klein.


hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Unbedingt die Rückfahrkamera bestellen, falls es der Woki wird, die bringt es wirklich. Ist am Anfang vlt. ungewohnt aber das wird schon.


Wie gesagt: Ich war da eigentlich positiv überascht und würde eine Kamera dort für weniger Notwendig halten als bei einem durchschnittlichen Dickschiff.
Allerdings wird der wohl eh am Laderaum scheitern.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Konnte nie den Sound von den Rasenmähern ab, die V6 Turbo hingegen klingen mMn bedeutend besser und und nicht wie ferngesteuerte Spielzeugautos.



Live klangen die V8 alles andere als nach Rasenmäher


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Februar 2014)

Und wie siehts mit nem neuen 5er aus? 
Oder ist BMW nicht in der Auswahlliste?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2014)

Der aktuell gefahrene 5er(und ein neueres Modell als den gibt es eh noch nicht) hat ziemlich enttäuscht. Die Lenkung zusammen mit der Standard-(Run on Flat)Bereifung ist ne zumutung.
Ausserdem möchte meine Mum wieder vernünftig aus dem Auto gucken können, was das monströse Armaturenbrett nur begrenzt erlaubt.


----------



## Zoon (22. Februar 2014)

Bei vielen die BMWs neu kaufen fliegen als erstes die Runflats runter. Sicherheitsaspekt hin oder her - verdammte "Holzreifen" ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2014)

Kommt auch nen Jahreswagen in Frage? Gegen diese scheiß Runflat-Kacke kann man ja was machen. Den Satz runterschrubben und vernünftige Reifen draufmachen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2014)

Firmenleasing...
Wird wohl der letzte vor der Rente werden. Für die Zeit danach fallen immer wieder W124 und DS als Alternativen. Also etwas mehr als Jahreswagen .


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2014)

Da müsste dir doch Daimler zusagen. Kein deutscher Hersteller hat so geringe Leasingraten. Keine Ahnung wie lange die das noch machen. So ne S-Klasse hat weniger Leasingrate als nen halbwegs ausgestatteter 5er. ...oder ists wegen der 1%?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Februar 2014)

So wie ich das verstanden habe bekommt er ein Auto bis Grenz-Neupreis und muss die Differenz drauf zahlen. An niedrigen Raten freut sich nur die Firma.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2014)

Hmmmm komisch. Ich kenne etliche Firmen, wo man ne Grenze bei der Leasingrate hat. Die Firma zahlt ja die Rate und nicht den Neupreis, weswegen das auch Sinn macht.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Februar 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die Auts sind aber, entgegen vieler Befürchtungen, alles andere als langsam. In Bahrein wurden schon 1:33:283 gefahren - also nur knapp 1 Sekunde langsamer als die Vorjährige Polezeit, und das bei Testfahrten. In Sachen Topspeed werden sogar die V10 geschlagen - Alonso heute 336,4, die höchste V10 Geschwindikeit wurde 2005 mit 334,9 gemessen - mit den V8 im Vorjahr: 314,2.


 
Von der Technik her sind die neuen Motoren definitv interessanter und was man mit nem Turbo so alles anstellen kann, wissen wir ja. Aber mir fehlt halt dieses Gekreische absolut.. Das Turbozischen hört sich ganz cool an aber der reine Motorsound ist einfach langweilig.

Die Zeiten werden bestimmt noch extrem sinken im Verlaufe der Saison. Ich denke die Motoren haben eine ganz andere Fahrcharakteristik als die Motoren davor und wenn die sich da richtig dran gewöhnt haben wird da bestimmt einiges gehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Im Winter ist der Karren doch eh immer versifft, da lohnen sich mMn keine schönen Felgen...


 
Mein Auto wird auch im Winter einmal die Woche gewaschen, genauso wie im Sommer.
Ich unterscheide da nicht zwischen den Jahreszeiten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mein Auto wird auch im Winter einmal die Woche gewaschen, genauso wie im Sommer.
> Ich unterscheide da nicht zwischen den Jahreszeiten.


 
Jede woche?  

Der arme lack. Da rubbelst ja bald bis zur Grundierung runter wenn du den so oft wäscht


----------



## Beam39 (22. Februar 2014)

Naja, soweit ich dass mitbekommen hat meidet er Waschstraßen und wäscht von Hand und da kannst du so oft waschen wie du willst. Ich wünschte ich hätte die Zeit dazu. Hab das einmal gemacht und hab für Innen und Außen ganze 4 Stunden gebraucht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, soweit ich dass mitbekommen hat meidet er Waschstraßen und wäscht von Hand und da kannst du so oft waschen wie du willst. Ich wünschte ich hätte die Zeit dazu. Hab das einmal gemacht und hab für Innen und Außen ganze 4 Stunden gebraucht


 
Genau, der wird nur handgewaschen. Dank 2 Eimer-Technik und gutem Waschhandschuh + Mittel passiert dem Lack nix.
Für eine Wäsche inkl. Innenraum brauche ich ca. 30-45min. Wenn noch detailen dazukommt, noch 10-15min mehr (bei mir jede 2-3. Wäsche)
btw. Die Sommerfelgen werden sogar 2x die Woche gewaschen


----------



## watercooled (23. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich gucke zwar kein Formel1 aber für mich klingts besser als letztes Jahr. Klingt irgendwie wieder nach Verbrennungsmotor und nicht nach bürstenlosem Elektromotor...


 
Bist du des Wahnsinns  Nix klang geiler als die teilen V10 so um 2003-2007(?)...ich meine bis 2007 war das.
Da hatten die ja im Quali bis zu 1k PS, der Sound war das geilste auf Erden.....


----------



## XE85 (23. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Lenkung zusammen mit der Standard-(Run on Flat)Bereifung ist ne zumutung.



Reifenreperaturkit kaufen und ROF Reifen runter, fertig.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2014)

Es ist jetzt nicht so das ich meine Winteralufelgen total hässlich finde, die Sommerschlappen sind aber definitiv schöner.  Im Winter wasche ich das Auto sogar öfters als im Sommer. Weil es deutlich schneller dreckig wird. Alle zwei Wochen wird der Koffer innen und aussen sauber gemacht.


----------



## Zoon (23. Februar 2014)

hier die neue F1:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAGNAX02WVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kommt natürlich an die V10 nicht ran aber soundtechnisch doch interessanter als die V8, schönes Turbopfeifen und BOV gezwitscher ...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (23. Februar 2014)

Seit Schumi nicht mehr fährt, ist Formel 1 eh Sterbens langweilig


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Seit Schumi nicht mehr fährt, ist Formel 1 eh Sterbens langweilig


 
Ja, mit Schumi war das wirklich suuuuuuper spannend.


----------



## XE85 (23. Februar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Seit Schumi nicht mehr fährt, ist Formel 1 eh Sterbens langweilig



Was war denn da spannend als er schon im Sommer, 6 oder 7 Rennen vor Ende als WM feststand? Von so "spannenden" Schumi Aktionen wie in Österreich 2002 ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2014)

Yeah, heute abend kommt der NASCAR-Sprint Cup von 18:00 - 23:30 auf Motorvision! Endlich gehts wieder los.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Februar 2014)

Ich find Nascar irgendwie total langweilig


----------



## Zoon (23. Februar 2014)

Pff Nascar - sowas zeugt von absoluten Fahrkönnen: ein ca 20 Jahre alter Citroen Kleinwagen mit mördermäßigen 60 PS Saugdiesel. Aufgabe: Schaff eine BTG Tourirunde unter 10 Minuten!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mBFjHjm0O5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> hab gerade noch ein altes video auf der platte gefunden.
> ist aber nix spannendes
> bei 0:49 düse ich nochmal vorbei
> 
> ...


 
Passt hier vielleicht ganz gut zu:

BMW 125i Soundcheck - YouTube 

Der Motor hat klangtechnisch noch gut Luft nach oben


----------



## watercooled (23. Februar 2014)

Hatten wir hier glaube ich schon mal. 
Ich kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ob man das als können oder Todeslustig einstufen soll


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmmm komisch. Ich kenne etliche Firmen, wo man ne Grenze bei der Leasingrate hat. Die Firma zahlt ja die Rate und nicht den Neupreis, weswegen das auch Sinn macht.


Hab nochmal nachgefragt und es ist bei ihm tatsächlich der Neupreis der zählt.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich find Nascar irgendwie total langweilig


 
Ja, dachte ich ursprünglich auch. Aber seit die Rennen auf Motorvision live übertragen werden und ich letztes Jahr eines nach dem anderen geschaut hab, bin ich irgendwie hooked. Hat halt nix mit europäischem Motorsport zu tun. Ist ne eigene Wissenschaft. Wenn man mal ein bissel drinne ist, merkt man, dass die Nudeltopfrennen weit interessanter und spannender sind, als die meisten F1-GPs. 

Was anderes. 

Heute beim Sonntagsnachmittagsspaziergang entdeckt. Meine Frau und ich kucken gern mal in Hinterhöfe, da wir nach so ein bissel nach ner neuen Wohnung Ausschau halten. Von hinten sieht man die Balkone besser.  Jedenfalls bin ich dann durch die Toreinfahrt spaziert, und als ich um die Ecke komme, was sehe ich da...? Yes, das neue Facelift vom Megane R.S. Das Auto war brandneu. Keine Winterreifen drauf und sehr sauber. Live hat mir das neue Gesicht gut gefallen.


----------



## watercooled (23. Februar 2014)

Habe ihn neulich schon in der Werbung gesehen, super schönes Auto.
Ich verstehe langsam deine Liebe zu den Franzosen, 
die haben zur Zeit echt ein geniales Design!


----------



## ich558 (23. Februar 2014)

Jupp sieht super aus!


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Pff Nascar - sowas zeugt von absoluten Fahrkönnen: ein ca 20 Jahre alter Citroen Kleinwagen mit mördermäßigen 60 PS Saugdiesel. Aufgabe: Schaff eine BTG Tourirunde unter 10 Minuten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Der muss ja kaum bremsen, weil er nicht schnell genug wird.


----------



## Zoon (23. Februar 2014)

Ja geht 95 % allses "voll". Hätte der Toyota Verso runter zum Brünnchen ihn nicht geschnitten wären noch 10 Sekunden weniger drin


----------



## fatlace (23. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Passt hier vielleicht ganz gut zu:
> 
> BMW 125i Soundcheck - YouTube
> 
> Der Motor hat klangtechnisch noch gut Luft nach oben


 
ja ich weiß, potenzial ist genug da, ich hab aber immer angst das es zu laut wird wen ich noch mehr mache, obwohl ich dieses knallen liebe

weißt du was der noch alles gemacht hat?


----------



## Beam39 (23. Februar 2014)

Sind derzeit dabei nen e39 530d zu schlachten und als wir bei dem heute die Ansaugbrücke mal runtergenommen haben staunte ich nicht schlecht.. 2 der 6 Drallklappen hingen lose in dem Ansaugtrakt rum, das Ding war quasi fast nen Motorschaden (200tkm Laufleistung). Unfassbar was man sich bei der Konstruktion gedacht haben muss.

Meiner is bei mittlerweile 250tkm und hat die Teile noch drin. Nächste Woche machen wir uns an meinen und entfernen die scheiss Teile, bin mir sicher das da auch einige kurz vorm Abfallen sind.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Februar 2014)

Na man hat sich gedacht: "Ein Auto das 10+ Jahre hebt? So ein sche*ß, da verdient man nicht genug."


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Februar 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Yeah, heute abend kommt der NASCAR-Sprint Cup von 18:00 - 23:30 auf Motorvision! Endlich gehts wieder los.


 
Muss da leider auf Streams ausweichen. Drücken wir Jimmy mal die Daumen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sind derzeit dabei nen e39 530d zu schlachten und als wir bei dem heute die Ansaugbrücke mal runtergenommen haben staunte ich nicht schlecht.. 2 der 6 Drallklappen hingen lose in dem Ansaugtrakt rum, das Ding war quasi fast nen Motorschaden (200tkm Laufleistung). Unfassbar was man sich bei der Konstruktion gedacht haben muss.
> 
> Meiner is bei mittlerweile 250tkm und hat die Teile noch drin. Nächste Woche machen wir uns an meinen und entfernen die scheiss Teile, bin mir sicher das da auch einige kurz vorm Abfallen sind.


 Sicher das es Drallklappen und keine Einlasskanalabschaltungsklappen sind? Die kannst du nur rausnehmen, wenn du auch die AGR deaktivierst, sonst hast du innerhalb von wenigen Kilometern ein komplett zugesetztes Saugrohr.

Ich hatte das schon häufiger, dass die Klappen von der Einlasskanalabschaltung vor dem Einlassventil gehangen haben oder der Motor die komplett gefressen hat. Nen Motorschaden deswegen hatte ich aber noch nicht. Das passiert nur, wenn die Klappe so ungünstig angesaugt wird, dass sie das Einlassventil offen verklemmt. Bis jetzt habe ich etwa 20 Saugrohre wegen dem Problem erneuert. Schön zu hören, dass es nicht nur Daimlers betrifft.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Februar 2014)

Nene, sind schon die Drallklappen

http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/7324/dsc00772mw0.jpg

Da zu sehen. Mein AGR klemm ich gleich mit ab.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2014)

Hmmm joa sieht nach Drallklappe aus.

Musste aber auch die Motorsoftware ändern, sonst geht der ohne AGR sofort in den Notlauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> weißt du was der noch alles gemacht hat?


 
Hier steht viel zu dem Thema: [E82] 125i Coupe Sound - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community
Video ist von PartyCrime.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2014)

Und der "Sound" gefällt dir? Find da klingen 99% der anderen BMW´s besser.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm joa sieht nach Drallklappe aus.
> 
> Musste aber auch die Motorsoftware ändern, sonst geht der ohne AGR sofort in den Notlauf.


 
Die Leute die abgeklemmt rumfahren haben nichts weiter programmieren oder ändern müssen. Werd mal schauen was ich mach, an dem Tag steht so einiges an.. Neben Glühkerzen und den Drallklappen kommt der Ölabscheider neu, LMM kommt neu, Unterdrucksystem muss unbedingt überprüft werden und neues Lenkrad -_-. 

Wollte den eigentlich verkaufen aber aufgrund ungeplant aufgetauchter Investitionen muss das leider etwas nach hinten verschoben werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und der "Sound" gefällt dir? Find da klingen 99% der anderen BMW´s besser.


 
Auf Videos, insbesondere auf Handy Videos, ist die Klangqualität natürlich nicht so pralle. Das Thema hatten wir hier ja schon.
Aber in echt klingt der wirklich klasse, gefühlt besser als 99% der 6 Zylinder BMWs


----------



## killer196 (24. Februar 2014)

Hey leute  ich bin immernoch auf der suche nach nem auto. Im moment finde ich den honda civic (1995-2000) "hübsch".
Habt ihr villt weitere vorschläge? 
Am liebsten japaner 


-kompaktwagen/kleinwagen
-min 90ps
-max 3-3,5k euros
-Günstig im unterhalt


----------



## Joselman (24. Februar 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Hey leute  ich bin immernoch auf der suche nach nem auto. Im moment finde ich den honda civic (1995-2000) "hübsch".
> Habt ihr villt weitere vorschläge?
> Am liebsten japaner
> 
> ...



- Toyota Paseo 
- Toyota Corolla E11

Die kann ich aus Erfahrung empfehlen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Leute die abgeklemmt rumfahren haben nichts weiter programmieren oder ändern müssen. Werd mal schauen was ich mach, an dem Tag steht so einiges an.. Neben Glühkerzen und den Drallklappen kommt der Ölabscheider neu, LMM kommt neu, Unterdrucksystem muss unbedingt überprüft werden und neues Lenkrad -_-.
> 
> Wollte den eigentlich verkaufen aber aufgrund ungeplant aufgetauchter Investitionen muss das leider etwas nach hinten verschoben werden.


 
Ohne AGR kein Notlauf? Hmmm da ist BMW wohl einer der wenigen, wo das geht.
Hast du nen Schlagschrauber für Glühkerzen? Ich hätte bei der Laufleistung schon ein wenig Angst die so los zu machen.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Februar 2014)

Beim AGR wird lediglich der Unterdruckschlauch abgezogen und "gestopft", wiegesagt ich werd mal gucken ob ichs mache oder nur reinige. Die Glühkerzen macht mein Bekannter auf sein Risiko  Der hat schon desöfteren die ersten Glühkerzen bei Autos mit hoher Laufleistung gewechselt und ich vertrau dem. Werd den halt ordentlich auf der AB treten und dann direkt in die Werkstatt, wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand so aus dem Stehgreif wie lange vorher Parkverbotschilder aufgestellt werden müssen? Folgende Story: Heute früh um 6:30Uhr Auto abgestellt, gegen 11Uhr wieder hingegangen - Auto weg und Parkverbotschild von 9 bis 15Uhr genau da auf dem Fußweg wo ich auf dem Weg zum Parkscheinautomaten garantiert gegen gerannt wäre... Der einzige bin ich auch nicht. Gerade am Telefonieren gewesen kommt die Stimme von der Seite: "Ist Ihr Auto auch weg?"


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2014)

Ist mir auch schon passiert. Hab aber nix unternommen, weil ich nicht nachweisen konnte, dass die die Frist zum Aufstellen nicht eingehalten hatten. Wie lange das damals war, weiß ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte das bereits einmal vor nicht all zu langer Zeit. 
Da hab ich mich erst eine Ewigkeit durch alle möglichen Behörden telefoniert und Besuche abgestattet, weil ich einfach nicht eingesehen habe dafür etwas zu löhnen, fakt ist, am Ende hab ich nichts zahlen müssen und die Schilder, so wurde es mir mitgeteilt, müssen 3 Tage vorher aufgestellt werden oder ein Hinweis gut sichtbar an Ort und Stelle angebracht werden.

(OT@nfsgame: Dein Postfach ist voll und ich versuche dich schon seit geraumer Zeit zu erreichen, wegen deines Marktplatzthreads. /OT off)


----------



## norse (24. Februar 2014)

für das Geld gibts doch schon gut erhaltene Subaru Impreza Sauger  , bitt das 2L Modell mit 105-125 PS nehmen


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Beim AGR wird lediglich der Unterdruckschlauch abgezogen und "gestopft", wiegesagt ich werd mal gucken ob ichs mache oder nur reinige. Die Glühkerzen macht mein Bekannter auf sein Risiko  Der hat schon desöfteren die ersten Glühkerzen bei Autos mit hoher Laufleistung gewechselt und ich vertrau dem. Werd den halt ordentlich auf der AB treten und dann direkt in die Werkstatt, wird schon schiefgehen


 Mit nem Glühkerzen Schlagschrauber kann man sogar bei kaltem Motor dabei. Da reißt keine mehr ab. Dauert manchmal bis zu ner Stunde, bis man die draußen hat aber Kerze und Gewinde bleibt immer ganz. Super geil die Dinger. Ich hab schon oft genug Glühkerzen ausgebohrt und Heli Coil reingemacht aber wenn ich es vermeiden kann, liebend gerne.  Vorallem ist so nen Schrauber wesendlich billiger als nen neuer Zylinderkopf.

Wenn du bei Daimler den Unterdruckschlauch vom AGR ziehst und 2-3 Gasstöße gibst, ist der sofort im Notlauf. Selbst bei den alten Dieseln.


...hab grade aufm Weg nach hause was saugeiles gesehen.  Nen Polo 86c, der auf dem Auspuff so ne Art 10cm langen Gummischlauch hatte. Jedes mal wenn er Gas gegeben hat, hat der richtig laut getrötet.  Keine Ahnung was das war aber ich brauch das auch.


----------



## Re4dt (24. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...hab grade aufm Weg nach hause was saugeiles gesehen.  Nen Polo 86c, der auf dem Auspuff so ne Art 10cm langen Gummischlauch hatte. Jedes mal wenn er Gas gegeben hat, hat der richtig laut getrötet.  Keine Ahnung was das war aber ich brauch das auch.


Das war zu 99% ein Fahrradschlauch. Haben wir mit der G-Klasse eines Kumpels auch mal gemacht. Die Blicke waren genial. 
oder s. Youtube -> Schlauch Sound (VW-Polo) - YouTube ab 1:17


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Februar 2014)

Dieses Video ist etwas besser: http://youtu.be/FmNolu_ZUpk?t=1m7s


----------



## ich558 (24. Februar 2014)

Haha zum Schluss wie er vorbei fährt ist der Hammer


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2014)

Jetzt weiß ich schonmal was nächstes WE gemacht wird. Auf meinen Auspuff bekomm ich das Ding nicht drauf aber beim Kumpel müsste so nen Fahrradschlauch draufgehen.


----------



## watercooled (24. Februar 2014)

Hatte vorher nen ähnlichen Gedanken


----------



## killer196 (24. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> - Toyota Paseo
> - Toyota Corolla E11
> 
> Die kann ich aus Erfahrung empfehlen.



Hi, danke für die vorschläge 

Hat noch wer anders ne idee?


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2014)

Nissan Sunny GTi, Honda Civic EG6, Suzuki Swift GTi


----------



## Zoon (25. Februar 2014)

Genrerell Toyota Corolla - unkaputtbar


----------



## Joselman (25. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Genrerell Toyota Corolla - unkaputtbar


 
Falsch! Die E12 Baureihe hat viele Probleme. Google mal E12 Shortblock z.b. also nach bj. 2000 würde ich einfach die Finger von Toyota lassen.


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2014)

Die Japaner sind grundsätzlich das Beste, was man sich in dieser Preisklasse kaufen kann!


----------



## worco (25. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre selber nen E11, der nun bei ca 165k km steht(davon 100k bei mir) und an der Karre ist (außerplanmäßig) bisher einmal der hintere rechte Bremssattel gewechselt worden, der war so heiss geworden dass die Dichtungen geschmolzen sind(eine halbe stunde sportliche anwandlungen im italienischen Bergland waren dazuviel).
Ansonsten: nicht schön, aber als Liftback viel Platz im Kofferraum und mit dem 1.6 mit 110 PS auch genug Dampf um gemütlich auf der AB zu fahren. Nur beim Verbrauch ist er nichtmehr ganz zeitgemäß, mit flotter Fahrweise sinds um die 9 Liter bei mir, Durchschnitt über alles liegt bei ca 7,8.
Ah, und ich hab einen der Motoren die relativ viel Öl verbrauchen(ca 0,4 l auf 1000km)(ca seit km. 80.000), bisher störts mich aber nicht und liess sich durch Wechsel auf ein dickeres Öl eindämmen.


----------



## fatlace (25. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Honda Civic EG6


 
die rosten ziehmlich derbe, und gerade einen vernünftigen EG6 (160ps VTI) zu bekommen ist sehr schwer, und auch kostspielig. inzwischen selten und liebhaberstücke.
ansonsten die kleineren (modelle EG3/4/5) sind grundsolide autos, machen technisch eigentlich überhaupt keine probleme.
gilt auch für die EJ/EK´s, sind die etwas neueren, rosten aber genauso schlimm, außer die coupes, die scheinen diese probleme nicht ganz so stark zu haben.

Corolla E11 vom kollegen damals war auch top, hatten mal für 2 wochen die autos getauscht, hatte damals auch 0 probleme, die rosten im vergleich zu honda auch nicht da teilverzinkt.
wirkte auf mich auch etwas moderner als die EJ serie vom honda civic, schöner aber nicht umbedingt



killer196 schrieb:


> Hi, danke für die vorschläge
> 
> Hat noch wer anders ne idee?


 

wen du fragen zu hondas hast kannst dich bei mir gerne melden, ich bin in dem gebiet noch ziehmlich fit und weiß worauf man achten muss


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Februar 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Ah, und ich hab einen der Motoren die relativ viel Öl verbrauchen(ca 0,4 l auf 1000km)(ca seit km. 80.000)


 
Viele VAG 1.4er (mit und ohne Turbo) Fahrer würden sich über so einen Verbrauch freuen


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre von Ölwechsel zu Ölwechsel immer ohne nachfüllen, trotz viel Vollgas. Ich verstehe nicht warum neue Motoren damit wieder Probleme bekommen, obwohl die doch genauer gefertigt sein sollten...


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2014)

Höhere Literleistung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2014)

So viel höher ist das nun auch nicht. Sind ja keine extrem ausgereizten Motoren. Irgendwas muss bei diesen VW 1,4ern total in die Hose gegangen sein.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> die rosten ziehmlich derbe, und gerade einen vernünftigen EG6 (160ps VTI) zu bekommen ist sehr schwer, und auch kostspielig.


 
Wenn man etwas intensiver sucht und sich Zeit lässt, ist es aber möglich einen guten EG6 zu bekommen. Natürlich nicht für 1000Euro sondern man muss schon bereit sein etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen. Persönlich würde ich da eher ein Sunny GTi nehmen. Geht nicht viel schlechter, ist aber etwas günstiger zu haben. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Höhere Literleistung?


 
Hat damit wenig zu tun, ich muss zwischen den Intervallen auch nie nachfüllen. Wobei 80PS pro Liter jetzt bei mir auch nicht viel ist.


----------



## JaniZz (25. Februar 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> die rosten ziehmlich derbe, und gerade einen vernünftigen EG6 (160ps VTI) zu bekommen ist sehr schwer, und auch kostspielig. inzwischen selten und liebhaberstücke.
> ansonsten die kleineren (modelle EG3/4/5) sind grundsolide autos, machen technisch eigentlich überhaupt keine probleme.
> gilt auch für die EJ/EK´s, sind die etwas neueren, rosten aber genauso schlimm, außer die coupes, die scheinen diese probleme nicht ganz so stark zu haben.
> 
> ...



Honda verrückte findet man auch überall  
Hier ist noch einer! 
Erst EH6, jetzt accord cm2 

Sorry für OT


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2014)

Na wer kann erraten was ich hier mache?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2014)

Einspritzventile reinigen.

Was ist damit gewesen? Ölkohle drin?

Hatte vor kurzen erst wieder nen Satz mit gerissenen Lochplatten. Fehlerspeicher: Stellung Drosselklappe zu Geber Saugrohrdruck unplausibel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2014)

Damit war ansich nichts, aber sie waren 50.000 Kilometer verbaut. Da kann man ruhig mal die Teile reinigen bevor man sie verbaut


----------



## der_yappi (26. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Viele VAG 1.4er (mit und ohne Turbo) Fahrer würden sich über so einen Verbrauch freuen


 
Joa - könnte was dran sein...

1.4er TSI im Ibiza FR

Und nen derben Ölverbrauch gehabt.
Seat hatte nun auch die Nase voll und es gab nen neuen Motor. Mal kucken wies sich der Ölverbrauch mit der neuen Nähmaschine verhält.


----------



## Zoon (26. Februar 2014)

grüßen sich nicht mittlerweile alle 1,4 TSI Fahrer mit Anzahl der Finger =  Anzahl der AT Motoren, wie zu NSU Ro80 Zeiten ? 

Am besten auf den neuen Leon Cupra umsteigen, da ist wengistens ein vernünftiger Motor drin


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte jetzt das Vergnügen, einen Seat Ibiza in der minimalst-Motorisierung über Madeira zu prügeln. Gut, das ist hier extrem hügelig, aber das man selbst im 3. Gang auf der Autobahn bergauf langsamer wird (und die 70 nicht mehr schafft) fand ich schon extrem. 

Mal schnell überholen war da auch essig. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Karre nicht einfach runtergerockt war, hatte aber nur 45.000 auf der Uhr. Verkaufen die sowas in Deutschland?


----------



## der_yappi (26. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> grüßen sich nicht mittlerweile alle 1,4 TSI Fahrer mit Anzahl der Finger =  Anzahl der AT Motoren, wie zu NSU Ro80 Zeiten ?
> 
> Am besten auf den neuen Leon Cupra umsteigen, da ist wengistens ein vernünftiger Motor drin



Gerne - darf ich dafür an deinen Sparstrumpf ran 
Der Cupra (auch mit Grund-PS) würde mir schon gefallen



Falk schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt das Vergnügen, einen Seat Ibiza in der minimalst-Motorisierung über Madeira zu prügeln. Gut, das ist hier extrem hügelig, aber das man selbst im 3. Gang auf der Autobahn bergauf langsamer wird (und die 70 nicht mehr schafft) fand ich schon extrem.
> 
> Mal schnell überholen war da auch essig. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Karre nicht einfach runtergerockt war, hatte aber nur 45.000 auf der Uhr. Verkaufen die sowas in Deutschland?


 
Die Grundmotorisierung ist auch en Witz - für die Stadt ok und mal kurz hin und herfahren.
Aber mal aufd er AB ist das nichts.
Und im Schwarzwald würde mir der auch nicht gefallen mit dem ständigen hoch und runter


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2014)

Richtig spassig wurde es dann in der Höhe - auf 1.300m hat man gemerkt, dass der kleine Sauger noch etwas weniger Leistung hatte als im Tal auf Meerespiegel. Das nächste mal gebe ich wieder etwas mehr für Mietwagen aus (diesmal hat der Spass 120€/6 Tage/alle Kilometer gekostet, was schon ok ist. Nur eben Spassbefreit )


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Grundmotorisierung ist auch en Witz - für die Stadt ok und mal kurz hin und herfahren.
> Aber mal aufd er AB ist das nichts.


 
Ich merke es schon auf der Bundesstraße, bei mir die B2 (80 begrenzt), bergauf kommt der Opel meiner Großeltern (85PS Benziner) locker ins schwitzen, der 110PS Diesel aus dem Auto meiner Mutter ist da (trotz deutlich mehr Gewicht) noch wesentlich entspannter dabei...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2014)

Schonmal mit nem richtig vollen Bulli den Brenner hoch?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Februar 2014)

Lol 
Nein, noch nicht, aber dafür schon unseren Peugeot mit allem Ski-Zeug und insgesamt 4 Leuten (1600kg (Auto) + ca 350 kg (personen) + ca 50 Kg (Gepäck)  = 2t) quer über die Berge (110PS, Frontantrieb, 5-Gang), Bulli stelle ich mir aber auch lustig vor xD


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2014)

Mitm 75PS-1,4l Golf Variant vom Kumpel inklusive fünf Personen/Gepäck lassen dich die LKW in den Kasseler Bergen auf die Autobahn - weil sie Angst haben, du könntest vor ihnen einscheren und sie zum Stillstand bringen ...



Das andere Extrem:


			
				BZ vom 26.02. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein erschreckendes Ergebnis, so die Polizei, brachte eine Geschwindigkeitsmessung der Autobahnpolizei am Vormittag des Dienstags, 25. Februar, auf der Autobahn (A) 39 in Höhe der Anschlussstelle Cremlingen im Landkreis Wolfenbüttel.
> [...]
> auf diesem Abschnitt erlaubten 80 Kilometer je Stunde
> [...]
> Den „traurigen Rekord“ halte ein Passatfahrer aus Wolfsburg, der mit Tempo 194 unterwegs gewesen sei. Den Raser erwarte ein Bußgeld in Höhe von mindestens 600 Euro, dazu vier Punkte in Flensburg und ein mindestens dreimonatiges Fahrverbot.



Ich fahre diese Strecke täglich und man denkt tatsächlich sein Tacho wäre kaputt ... Die 80 werden da (mindestens) pro Achse genommen ...


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2014)

Nissan Sunny 75PS... und damit die Kasslerberge hoch. Mitten drin dachte ich echt das ich irgendwann stehen bleibe, die Mühle anfängt rückwärts zurück zu rollen und ich nix dagegen machen kann. Mittlerweile finde ich alles unter 100PS schon ziemlich nervig... das Winterauto meiner süßen ist da schon sehr grenzwertig. Zum Glück wiegt das Teil nur knapp über 1 Tonne da sind die 90PS nicht ganz so schlimm. Nerven tut es hier und da trotzdem...


----------



## dekay55 (26. Februar 2014)

Ihr habt probleme  Ich hab früher in den "Bergen" gewohnt und bin mim Fiat 127 rumgefahren   Ehrlich gesagt mein frisiertes Mofa war schneller den Berg hoch


----------



## worco (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hab zu meiner"aktiven Motocrosszeit" mal nen Fiat Panda(den alten eckigen) mit nem geschlossenen, 2m hohen Kastenanhänger mit 3 Moppeds drin über die Autobahn geprügelt. Der Corolla hatte noch keine AHK, das alte Auto war schon weg und ich hab spontan im Bekanntenkreis nichts anderes gefunden. Das war jeweils 2h Vollgas, in keinem Spiegel was gesehen usw...Hab mich dann beeilt für den Corolla ne AHK anzubauen.


----------



## riedochs (27. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Viele VAG 1.4er (mit und ohne Turbo) Fahrer würden sich über so einen Verbrauch freuen


 
Meiner brauch keins. Trotz Kompressor und Turbo 

Zu Bundeswehrzeiten hatten wir in Hessisch Lichtenau Fahrschule. Ich hatte für ein paar Kameraden die Seesäcke dabei weil die zu viert im Auto kein Platz hatten. Da ist mein damaliger Suzuki Swift (BJ 1994) mit dem 53 PS 3 Zylinder mit max 80km/h im 3. Gang die Kassler berge hoch geeiert. Im 4. Gang war nichts zu machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2014)

Heute erstmal ne ordendliche Runde mitm w205 (neue C-Klasse) gedreht.  Ist wie S-Klasse nur alles in kleiner. Die Start Stop Automatik Kagge ist jetzt ohne tricksen DAUERHAFT abschaltbar!


----------



## watercooled (27. Februar 2014)

Ist ne StartStop Automatik eigentlich wirklich so sinnvoll?
Man muss sich nur mal ansehen was bei nen Diesel nachm Start kurz für ne schwarze Wolke rauskommt 
Dazu mehr Verschleiß bei Starter und Batterie und man muss anner Ampel immer den Gang rausnhemen....find ich irgendwie Quatsch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2014)

Start Stop
Nachteile:
Übermäßiger Motorverschleiß
Verstärkerter Starter der trotzdem ständig hinüber ist
Batterie hält nicht lang
Zusatzölpumpe bei Automatik notwendig
Stützbatterie mit Trennrelais und Kabelsatz notwenig (hält auch nicht besonders lang)
Motorlager schneller im Eimer
evtl. Turboschaden wenn er nach ner Autobahnfahrt sofort aus macht
DPF muss häufiger regeneriert werden
Vorteile:
0,05 Liter Ersparnis bei normaler Fahrzeugbenutzung

Qualm kommt beim Diesel aber schon lange nicht mehr raus. Selbst bei über 500000 km ist der Auspuff innen noch komplett sauber nach dem DPF.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn man sich anschaut wie sehr das die Differenz zwischen AB-Verbrauch und Stadtverbrauch reduziert hat bringt es wohl was.
Batterie und Starter haben da kein großes Problem mit da beide darauf ausgelegt werden. Zumindest bei BMW(da weiß ich es sicher, wird aber sonst nicht viel anders sein) benutzt man auch noch den Starter im Generatorbetrieb um die Batterie voll genug zu halten.

Was die Zusatzaggregate an geht nimmt man meist elektrisch betriebene, das gibt nebenbei noch ein paar Freiheitsgrade bei der Anordnung. Und so dumm dass ein Turbo geschrottet oder eine Batterie tiefenentladen wird ist die Steuerung dann doch nicht.


----------



## watercooled (27. Februar 2014)

Wozu denn eine Stützbatterie? Mit den AGM Batterien sollte das Problem doch weg sein?

Warum eine Zusatzölpumpe? Sobald man startet ist doch sofort Öldruck da?

Unterm Strich also quasi ziemlich nutzlos das Dingen 

Darfst aber gerne mal vorbei schauen und die Rumpeldüse hier anschauen, wenn der anläuft siehste kurz nix mehr. 
Nicht so extrem wie zB beim alten Seat Leon aber doch schon recht stark


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich anschaut wie sehr das die Differenz zwischen AB-Verbrauch und Stadtverbrauch reduziert hat bringt es wohl was.
> Batterie und Starter haben da kein großes Problem mit da beide darauf ausgelegt werden. Zumindest bei BMW(da weiß ich es sicher, wird aber sonst nicht viel anders sein) benutzt man auch noch den Starter im Generatorbetrieb um die Batterie voll genug zu halten.
> 
> Was die Zusatzaggregate an geht nimmt man meist elektrisch betriebene, das gibt nebenbei noch ein paar Freiheitsgrade bei der Anordnung. Und so dumm dass ein Turbo geschrottet oder eine Batterie tiefenentladen wird ist die Steuerung dann doch nicht.


 Nen normaler 4 Zylinder braucht heuzutage 0,6-0,7 Liter/Stunde. Wer stundenlang an Ampeln steht, da mag das wohl zutreffen.

Den  Starter im Generatorbetrieb nutzen glaub ich eher weniger. Selbst wenn  die nen Starter ohne Freilauf bauen würden und mit der Möglichkeit den  einzuspuren ohne die Motorwicklung zu bestromen, würd die ganze  Geschichte nach max 1km auseinander fliegen. Ganz zu schweigen von der extremen Geräuschkulisse.

Du  meinst nicht zufällig nen Startergenerator? Das ist dann aber kein  Starter mehr, sondern nen Drehstrommotor der sowohl als Generator, als  auch als Motor arbeiten kann. Der ist dann aber per Riemen angetrieben.

Die Batterie wird nicht tiefentladen. Dafür sorgt das Bordnetzmanagement. Allerdings verschleißt eine Batterie auch durch ständiges oberflächliches Entladen/Laden. Die Abgastemperatur wird allerdings nicht beachtet. Der macht bei glühendem Turbo aus.(zumindest bei VAG und Daimler)




watercooled schrieb:


> Wozu denn eine Stützbatterie? Mit den AGM Batterien sollte das Problem doch weg sein?
> 
> Warum eine Zusatzölpumpe? Sobald man startet ist doch sofort Öldruck da?
> 
> ...


Damit dein Licht beim Starten nicht flackert, das Radio nicht ausgeht und das Heizungsgebläse nicht kurzzeitig einknickt.
Wenn der Motor nicht dreht und der Drehmomentwandler steht, hast du keinen Öldruck im Automatikgetriebe. Bis der aufgebaut ist, muss der Motor erstmal 1-2 Sekunden drehen. Da ist nichts mit sofort an und losfahren.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2014)

Starter/Anlasser ist "das was den Motor andreht" der kann auch ein anderer Verbrennungsmotor sein...


----------



## watercooled (27. Februar 2014)

Ohje mein Licht flackert beim starten?  Manche Leute haben Sorgen 
Ich meinte ja fast schon sowas mit den AGM Batterien, die bekommste ja kaum zum Einbrechen...

Ist so ein StartStop System eigentlich auch bei kaltem Motor aktiv?
Wenn ja wär das ja Materialmord schlechthin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ohje mein Licht flackert beim starten?  Manche Leute haben Sorgen
> Ich meinte ja fast schon sowas mit den AGM Batterien, die bekommste ja kaum zum Einbrechen...
> 
> Ist so ein StartStop System eigentlich auch bei kaltem Motor aktiv?
> Wenn ja wär das ja Materialmord schlechthin.


 Ne AGM geht auch auf 10,5-11V beim Start runter. Es sei denn, du baust eine total Überdimensionierte ein. So wahnsinig mehr Kälteprüfstrom haben die ja auch nicht. Sind halt nur extrem haltbarer.

Bei richtig kaltem Motor nicht. Aber so ab ~60°C Kühlmittel gehen die teilweise schon in Motorstop.


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2014)

Naja passt doch, bei 10V geht der ganze Elektrokram doch erst aus.

Na immerhin bei 60°C. Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie jemand bei -10°C Stop And Go zur Arbeit fährt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2014)

Naja zum Glück kann man ja diesen Kram noch deaktivieren. Da zahle ich auf das Autoleben lieber 100€ mehr Sprit anstatt 700€ Reparaturen. Zumal ich wenn es draußen kalt oder warm ist und ich auf nem Parkplatz stehe eh den Motor laufen lasse, damit die Heizung/Klima geht. Ich schwitze mir nicht für 1€/Stunde für Sprit den Arsch ab.


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2014)

Schonmal erwischt worden?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2014)

Mich sprechen genug Ökofritzen an warum ich den Motor laufen lasse. Dann geb ich kräfig Gas und sage "ich hab das akustisch nicht verstanden" dann gibts meist nen Kopfschütteln oder nen Vogel und ich hab meine Ruhe. Ich zahle für den Sprit und ich verbenne den so, wie ich will. Wenn ich den aufs Lagerfeuer kippe verbrennt der wesendlich schädlicher als in meinem Motor mit Kat und Lambda Regelung.


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2014)

Muss gerade Herzhaft lachen  
Stimmt das eigentlich bei aktuellen Motoren immer noch das man beim starten mehr Sprit verbraucht als wenn man ihn einfach laufen lässt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wie lange du den laufen lässt. Aktuelle Motoren starten auch noch total überfettet. Ab wann es effizienter ist den aus zu machen kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich frag mich sowieso wer diese Fahrzeuge später mal gebraucht noch fahren soll. Ich mein aufgrund der Technik sind da jetzt soviele zusätzliche Anbauteile die nicht ewig halten und dann muss man nach 100tkm ständig wegen irgendeinem Kram in die Werkstatt fahren..


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2014)

Hab mich neulich sowas ähnliches gefragt. 
Man sieht auf Deutschlands Straßen ja noch reihenweise 2er Golfs oder andere 80er Autos.
Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen das in 30 Jahren noch jemand Golf 7 fährt...


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann geb ich kräfig Gas und sage "ich hab das akustisch nicht verstanden" dann gibts meist nen Kopfschütteln oder nen Vogel


 
Zurecht... scheint auch irgendwie zuzutreffen. 
Ich lasse meinen Motor wenn es kalt ist auch laufen, jedoch bin ich auch geistig in der Lage den Leuten das zu erklären ohne mich wie der letzte Hängi zu benehmen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Abgastemperatur wird allerdings nicht beachtet. Der macht bei glühendem Turbo aus.(zumindest bei VAG und Daimler)


 
Bei meinem wird diese beachtet (zu warm oder zu kalt)
Ebenso wie:
Außentemperatur 
Ladestand der Batterie
Die Windschutzscheibe darf nicht beschlagen sein
Innenraum muss schon auf die eingestellte Temp. aufgeheizt sein


----------



## dsdenni (28. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja passt doch, bei 10V geht der ganze Elektrokram doch erst aus.
> 
> Na immerhin bei 60°C. Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie jemand bei -10°C Stop And Go zur Arbeit fährt...



Ne geht erst bei 4 grad+ 
Zumindest bei meinem Dad (318d e91)


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2014)

Ich habe meine Chevrolet Cruze 2.0 noch von Baujahr 2012/13 der hat zum Glück kein Start / Stopp, bei dem sind folgende Bedingen wo das System nicht aktiv ist:

Klimaanlage an / Raumtemperatur nicht erreicht / Lüftung auf "Defrost"
DPF Reinigung aktiv
Motor nicht Betriebswarm
Bei Automatik: Getriebe nicht betriebswarm
Heckscheibenheizung an, bzw. elektrischer Zuheizer beim Diesel
Bordnetzspannung "Motor aus" unter 10.8 Volt, falls der Motor aus ist und Spannung sinkt geht Motor auch wieder an
Außentemperatur unter 2°+



Meine Meinung: total sinnfreies Feature! Start Stopp bringt nur im Stadtverkehr etwas und das typische Stadtverkehr Kurztreckenauto wird immer nur kurz bewegt so das immer ein Punkt der Liste von oben gegeben ist und das System nicht aktiv ist


----------



## Beam39 (28. Februar 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zurecht... scheint auch irgendwie zuzutreffen.
> Ich lasse meinen Motor wenn es kalt ist auch laufen, jedoch bin ich auch geistig in der Lage den Leuten das zu erklären ohne mich wie der letzte Hängi zu benehmen.


 
Wie oft die deswegen schon mein Kennzeichen notiert haben die Hobbybullen.. Ich ignorier sone Leute komplett.

Btw. Ich hab mir son Lederlenkrad-Pflegeset geholt Reinigung, Pflege und Färbung von Lenkrädern | Lederzentrum - Spezialist für Lederpflege, Lederreparatur, Beratung dieses da. Werd euch mal vorher/ nachher Bilder machen.


----------



## Mosed (28. Februar 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Start Stopp bringt nur im Stadtverkehr etwas und das typische Stadtverkehr Kurztreckenauto wird immer nur kurz bewegt so das immer ein Punkt der Liste von oben gegeben ist und das System nicht aktiv ist



Bei privaten Fahrern, die nur eine Strecke fahren, könnte das stimmen. Aber Firmenwagen werden oftmals den ganzen Tag hin- und hergefahren. Da aktiviert sich Start/Stop doch recht häufig.


----------



## Mosed (28. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich bei aktuellen Motoren immer noch das man beim starten mehr Sprit verbraucht als wenn man ihn einfach laufen lässt?



Laut diversen Tests war das noch nie der Fall. Zumindest nicht in den letzten 20 Jahren oder so.
Wurde vielleicht damit verwechselt, dass ein kalter Motor die ersten Kilometer sehr viel verbraucht?!


zum Thema Motor laufen lassen:
 1. Wenn es kalt ist, wird es im Auto nicht gleich nach 2 Minuten auch kalt. Manche Autos haben auch eine Nachheizfunktion. 
2. Wenn es warm ist, könnte man auch aussteigen und sich in den Schatten stellen?!
Warum sollte man überhaupt lange im Auto auf einem Parkplatz sitzen? Weil die Frau einkaufen geht und der Mann zu fein dafür ist, aber die Frau auch nicht fahren lassen will? 
Dürfte eigentlich eher selten vorkommen, dass man so lange irgendwo steht, dass es im Auto zu kalt oder zu heiß wird (während man auch noch im Auto sitzt)


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei meinem wird diese beachtet (zu warm oder zu kalt)
> Ebenso wie:
> Außentemperatur
> Ladestand der Batterie
> ...


 LoL bei Daimler sind etwa 80 Sachen notwenig, damit der Motor abgeschaltet wird, Abgastemp. gehört aber nicht dazu. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Zurecht... scheint auch irgendwie zuzutreffen.
> Ich  lasse meinen Motor wenn es kalt ist auch laufen, jedoch bin ich auch  geistig in der Lage den Leuten das zu erklären ohne mich wie der letzte  Hängi zu benehmen.


Ich hab früher mit denen auch mal rumdiskutiert. Mitlerweile bin ich es leid und will einfach nur meine Ruhe haben. 



Mosed schrieb:


> zum Thema Motor laufen lassen:
> 1. Wenn es kalt ist, wird es im Auto nicht gleich nach 2 Minuten auch kalt. Manche Autos haben auch eine Nachheizfunktion.
> 2. Wenn es warm ist, könnte man auch aussteigen und sich in den Schatten stellen?!
> Warum sollte man überhaupt lange im Auto auf einem Parkplatz sitzen?  Weil die Frau einkaufen geht und der Mann zu fein dafür ist, aber die  Frau auch nicht fahren lassen will?
> Dürfte eigentlich eher selten vorkommen, dass man so lange irgendwo  steht, dass es im Auto zu kalt oder zu heiß wird (während man auch noch  im Auto sitzt)


1. Wenn du dann mal mit leerer Batterie da stehst, weil du bei kalten Außentemperaturen die eh schon schwache Batterie mit dem Gebläse zu weit entladen hast, bringt dir das auch nix.
2. Bei 32°C ist es auch im Schatten 32°C. Das ist genauso sinnvoll wie Fenster aufmachen.
Ich habe das häufiger das ich irgendwo zu früh bin und warten muss oder im Auto was esse.


----------



## skycurve (28. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube bei Daimler wird beim Anlassen die Position der Nockenwellen bzw. der Kolben beachtet und passend eingespritzt und gezündet. So dass der Motor schneller anspringt. Oder ist es mittlerweile bei allen Fahrzeugen mit Start/Stop so?


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2014)

Dürfte bei allen so sein, auch beim normalen Kaltstart.
Wie schnell zB der neue A1 anspringt ist fast schon unglaublich.


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Aber Firmenwagen werden oftmals den ganzen Tag hin- und hergefahren. Da aktiviert sich Start/Stop doch recht häufig.


 
naja trotzdem müsste man mal den "Verbrauchsvorteil" mit den erhöhten Verschleiß aufwiegen. kommt bestimmt bei +-0 raus. Naja solange die Leute das schlucken wie den realitätsnahen NEFZ Verbrauch wird sowas verkauft ,, 

Letzten gabs wieder nen schönen Vergleich Downsizing gegen Hubraum - Mercedes A200 1.6 Turbo gegen Mazda 3 2.0 Skyactiv Saugmotor bei Auto Motor und Sport. Beide haben ne NEFZ Angabe von 5.4 Litern. Der Mercedes brauchte 7.2 und der Mazda 7.4 Liter bei normalen zügigen Fahrstil.

Dann haben die Tester die Runde nochmal gedreht, Opafahrstil so sparsam wie geht: Mercedes: 6.5 Liter, Mazda: 5,2 Liter


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2014)

Dann haben die sich aber nicht wirklich angestrengt. Ich bekomme nen A200 auf 3,2 Liter. Unter 3 Liter habe ich noch kein Auto bei ner Verbrauchsmessfahrt bekommen.


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2014)

Dass du das selbstverständlich hättest besser machen können, hat doch gar keiner in Frage gestellt.   

Egal wie sparsam die Jungs aus Stuttgart jetzt unterwegs waren (oder nicht): sie waren bei beiden Fahrzeugen gewiss vergleichbar unterwegs. Und das ist bei diesem Test doch das wichtigste.


----------



## Mosed (28. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du dann mal mit leerer Batterie da stehst, weil du bei kalten Außentemperaturen die eh schon schwache Batterie mit dem Gebläse zu weit entladen hast, bringt dir das auch nix.
> 2. Bei 32°C ist es auch im Schatten 32°C. Das ist genauso sinnvoll wie Fenster aufmachen.
> Ich habe das häufiger das ich irgendwo zu früh bin und warten muss oder im Auto was esse.


 
1. Bei BMW gibt es eine offizielle Funktion 15 Minuten nachzuwärmen im E90. Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Batterie das mitmacht. Aber ich sitze eigentlich nie 15 Minuten irgendwo im Auto rum. Vielleicht ein mal im Jahr?! Die Funktion habe ich erst einmal an einer Tankstelle genutzt, weil ich > 5 Minuten warten musste. Kalt war es bei weitem noch nicht im Auto, wollte aber mal die Funktion testen. Habe ja im Winter auch eine Winterjacke an...
2. Yo, die Temperatur ist dann gleich, aber es könnte einen Windzug geben.  Öfters zu früh? - Falsches Zeitmanagement.  (Im Auto essen (also richtige Mahlzeiten) gibt es bei mir nicht. Brot würde ich akzeptieren, aber niemals irgendwas warmes. Der Gestank...)

Tja, so sind wohl die Profile unterschiedlich. Wartezeiten im Auto habe ich sehr selten.


----------



## ich558 (28. Februar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dürfte bei allen so sein, auch beim normalen Kaltstart.
> Wie schnell zB der neue A1 anspringt ist fast schon unglaublich.


 
Das stimmt der ist sofort an und weg ist man. Wobei die Start Stop erst anspringt wenn der Motor warm ist und Ampeln vorhanden sind- was da wo ich wohne eigentlich selten der Fall ist aber wenn dann hat man ein "grünes" Gefühl


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Februar 2014)

Unser F11 schmeißt seinen Motor auch extrem schnell an. Wenn man an der Ampel vom Bremspedal zum Gaspedal wechselt, ist der Motor schon an, bevor man das Gaspedal überhaupt berührt hat 
So muss das auch sein, sonst würde mich eine SSA nur nerven.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2014)

Mit Essen im Auto hab ich kein Problem. Nachem Mapfen macht man einmal das Fenster runter und dann riecht nix mehr. Solange man im Wagen nicht kocht oder überall unter die Sitze das Essen schmiert, geht das eigendlich. Ich hab auch kein Problem im Auto mal zu pennen. Und wenns nachts richtig kalt is, bleibt der Motor auch an. Beifahrer Sitz nen bischen nach vorn, Lehne komplett flach machen und dann kann man auch mal nen paar Stündchen pennen.


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2014)

So ich habe heute offiziell die Sommersaison bei mir eingeläutet


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2014)

Sogar mit grünem Deckel  

Schaut gut aus.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> So ich habe heute offiziell die Sommersaison bei mir eingeläutet



Gibt's da auch Bilder bei Tag? 

 Btw: Ich würde den Abschlepphaken noch grün färben, so einen kleinen grünen Akzent fände ich irgendwie witzig.


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2014)

Hab die Felgen erst gestern Abend wieder drauf gemacht, für Bilder im hellen ist der Wagen auch eindeutig zu dreckig aktuell. Grüne Akzente gibt es, bis auf den Aufkleber auf der Frontscheibe sind alle anderen in Grün.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (1. März 2014)

Das grün sieht richtig gut aus, besonders bei dem Bild im dunkeln!


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2014)

Danke  

Es ist nun offiziell, nächsten Monat ziehen wir in unsere neue Halle um. 400qm statt 130qm das ist schon eine ordentliche Steigerung. Der Skyline fährt seit Dienstag wieder, mein roter NX seit letzter Woche. Somit brauchen wir nur einen Hänger für den 200SX und den Probe von der Frau meines Kumpels. Der MX3, Probe 1 Turbo, Probe 2 und MR2 Turbo fuhren ja vorher schon. Ich freu mich unglaublich über den neuen Platz


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit günstigen Federspannern ? Sowas in der Art: Federspanner "PROFI" bis 1500 kg / MADE IN GERMANY / NEU | eBay
Brauche das Teil vielleicht ein bis zwei Mal. Kann man sowas verwenden oder muss man bei der Verwendung Angst um sein Leben haben   ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2014)

Kommt auf die Feder an. Manche kann man gut damit spannen, andere rutschen durch. Ich hab hier auch so nen günstigen Federspanner rumliegen. Hab aber damit die Feder aber nur minimal spannen müssen. Wenn du schmerzfrei bist Wagenheber und Kabelbinder. Sollte man aber nur machen, wenn man nichts mehr in seinem Leben vor hat.

Inner Werkstatt ist mal nem Kollegen ne Feder aus nem teuren Federspanner gerutscht. Ihm ist nix passiert aber die Werkzeugkiste, wo die reingedonnert ist war Kernschrott. War nur leicht verkantet eingespannt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Feder an. Manche kann man gut damit spannen, andere rutschen durch.


 
Sind Eibach Sportline. Die an der HA lasse ich sowieso wechseln, weil man da so schlecht drankommt und das nicht viel kosten wird ( Hinterachsfedern beide 0,7 std, für beide Vorderachsfedern wird von der Werkstatt einen Arbeitszeit von 4 std angegeben  )



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du schmerzfrei bist Wagenheber und  Kabelbinder. *Sollte man aber nur machen, wenn man nichts mehr in  seinem Leben vor hat.*


 
Das will ich wohl glauben


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2014)

An der Vorderachse sind das doch MC Pherson, oder? Da kann es sein, dass du die überhaubt nicht gespannt bekommst damit. MC Pherson spannt man oft mit Domlager und macht dann den Stoßdämpfer los. Ausbauen und Vermessen musst du aber eh.

Ansonsten bau die Federbeine aus, bring sie zur Werkstatt und lass da die Federn reinmachen. Ist eventuell sogar günstiger als nen Federspanner kaufen. Wenn der Monteur sich nicht anstellt, dann sollte Federn wechseln bei 2 Federbeinen nicht mehr wie 10 Minuten dauern. Das aus und einbauen ist der zeitaufwendige Teil. Zuhause mitm Wagenheber hätte ich da keinen Nerv zu auch wenn man nen bischen Geld spart.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2014)

Ich würde mich dann beim Wechseln an diese Anleitung halten: [E8x] Einbauanleitung Federnsatz H&R 50/30 - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community
Mit dem zur Werkstatt bringen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Muss ich nächste Woche mal anfragen, ob die das machen würden.
Hinten sind ja Stoßdämpfer und Feder voneinander getrennt, siehe hier: http://www10.pic-upload.de/10.04.12/s39xww8324te.jpg
Bei manchen hat es an der HA ohne Federspanner geklappt, ich müsste dann gucken, wieviel Spannung im entlasteten Zustand noch auf den Federn sitzt.
Ich hatte heute schon bei zwei Werkstätten angefragt, eine wollte knapp über 300€ inkl. Vermssen haben, die andere 200€ + Vermessen.


----------



## Beam39 (1. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3vTjhu35hk#t=92

Unfassbar


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2014)

Also hinten könntest du das locker mit 2 Böcken und Wagenheber gefahrlos machen. Den Wagen hinten anheben und unter die beiden Wagenheberaufnahmen die Böcke. Dann den Wagenheber in Fahrtrichtung mit dem Hebel in Richtung Heckstoßstange zeigend unter den Querlenker an der Stelle, wo er mit dem Hinterachsträger verschraubt ist. Dann an dieser Stelle lösen und den Bolzen rausnehmen. Eventuell Niveausensor abschrauben wenn du Xenon hast. Den Wagenheber langsam ablassen. Feder rausnehmen und neue rein. Wieder hochpumpen, den Bolzen durchstecken und die Mutter ansetzen.(neue Mutter nicht vergessen  ) Dann Rad drauf und den Wagen ablassen. Dann den Querlenker mit Drehmoment anziehen. Auf keinen Fall den Querlenker im ausgefederten Zustand anziehen, sonst ist das Gummigelenk verspannt und nach ein paar Kilometern im Arsch.

Vorne Federbeine ausbauen ab zur Werkstatt und da die neuen Federn reinmachen lassen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3vTjhu35hk#t=92
> 
> Unfassbar


  geil. Das ist Autorennen und nicht so ne Kinderkacke wie Formel 1.


----------



## Birnenmann (1. März 2014)

Ne Frage: en paar Seiten vorher ging es darum, dass ein RS Modell für Getriebeschäden bei 40.000km bekannt wäre, das aber auch den Fahrern liegen könnte. Um welchen Hersteller/Modell ging es da? den Octavia RS? Ich find die Seite nicht mehr.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ne Frage: en paar Seiten vorher ging es darum, dass ein RS Modell für Getriebeschäden bei 40.000km bekannt wäre, das aber auch den Fahrern liegen könnte. Um welchen Hersteller/Modell ging es da? den Octavia RS? Ich find die Seite nicht mehr.



Der Clio?


----------



## Beam39 (2. März 2014)

Jo, war der von Scholle angesprochene Clio, oder nen Smartmotor


----------



## Riverna (2. März 2014)

Da kommt man zur Halle und was findet man vor? Ein Auto wo die Scheibe eingeschlagen ist, die Beifahrertür auf gemacht wurde aber nichts geklaut wird. Scheinbar wollten sie das Auto klauen und wurden durch irgendwas vertrieben... schöner Mist der Wagen soll Dienstag zum TÜV. Nun steht er in der Halle... Turbo ausgebaut und Turboknie ebenfalls wollten wir heute beides tauschen. Echt zum kotzen solche Leute, wenn ich so einen Vogel mal erwische breche ich ihm die Arme und die Beine...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

Waren bestimmt Junkies oder so. Wer schlägt bei nem Auto mit rahmenlosen Türen ne Scheibe ein um reinzukommen? Jemand der von Autos keine Ahnung hat. Die Polizei macht bei solchen Sachen eh nix, sind die viel zu faul zu was zu ermitteln. Die bekommen ihr Geld ja auch so. Das einzige was hilft, ist Kameras zu verstecken und dann das selber zu regeln...


----------



## Riverna (2. März 2014)

Ich wohne nicht im Ghetto, Junkies wird es hier kaum geben. Entweder purer Zerstörungstrieb oder ein versuchter Autodiebstahl von eher unerfahrenen Dieben/Jugendlichen.


----------



## Beam39 (2. März 2014)

Sone Hunde hab ich am liebsten.. So dumm wie sie waren, waren sie bestimmt der Meinung es ginge alles besser wenn man die kleine Scheibe einschlägt und dann den Türknopf hochzieht  Wie ich solche Wesen hasse.


----------



## Riverna (2. März 2014)

Ärgerlich ist einfach das er nur noch 2 Wochen draussen gestanden hätte, dann wäre er in die neue Halle mit gekommen. 
Ich würde solche Typen auch gerne mal erwischen... einen Vorteil hat das ganze aber, wir haben heute gleich zwei Überwachungskameras für die neue Halle bestellt. Diese wird dann per Innenraumkamera und Aussenkamera überwacht.


----------



## dsdenni (2. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ärgerlich ist einfach das er nur noch 2 Wochen draussen gestanden hätte, dann wäre er in die neue Halle mit gekommen.
> Ich würde solche Typen auch gerne mal erwischen... einen Vorteil hat das ganze aber, wir haben heute gleich zwei Überwachungskameras für die neue Halle bestellt. Diese wird dann per Innenraumkamera und Aussenkamera überwacht.



Hoffentlich erwischts du ihn


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also hinten könntest du das locker mit 2 Böcken und Wagenheber gefahrlos machen. Den Wagen hinten anheben und unter die beiden Wagenheberaufnahmen die Böcke. Dann den Wagenheber in Fahrtrichtung mit dem Hebel in Richtung Heckstoßstange zeigend unter den Querlenker an der Stelle, wo er mit dem Hinterachsträger verschraubt ist. Dann an dieser Stelle lösen und den Bolzen rausnehmen. Eventuell Niveausensor abschrauben wenn du Xenon hast. Den Wagenheber langsam ablassen. Feder rausnehmen und neue rein. Wieder hochpumpen, den Bolzen durchstecken und die Mutter ansetzen.(neue Mutter nicht vergessen  ) Dann Rad drauf und den Wagen ablassen. Dann den Querlenker mit Drehmoment anziehen. Auf keinen Fall den Querlenker im ausgefederten Zustand anziehen, sonst ist das Gummigelenk verspannt und nach ein paar Kilometern im Arsch.
> 
> Vorne Federbeine ausbauen ab zur Werkstatt und da die neuen Federn reinmachen lassen.


 
Hinten sollte es eigentlich auch gut gehen. 
Vielleicht lasse ich es vorne auch machen. Frage morgen oder übermorgen nochmal nach den Kosten nur für vorne. Dann bin ich auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, wenn mal was mit den vorderen Federn nicht stimmen sollte.
Haben normele Werkstätten (ausgenommen der  ) überhaupt neue Schrauben und Muttern da, um die alten zu ersetzten, oder nehmen die wieder die Alten ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Wir haben auf jeden Fall für alle Daimlers Fahrwerksmuttern da und wenn nicht, dann werden die bestellt. Ich würde bei meiner Werkstatt im Dreieck springen, wenn die selbstsicherne Muttern ein 2. mal verwenden. 2 mal verwenden ist ganz einfach Pfusch und nicht zulässig.


----------



## watercooled (2. März 2014)

Ja war der Clio RS. Aber nicht der aktuelle, der Vorgänger meine ich wars.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

Zusammenhang?


----------



## Beam39 (2. März 2014)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Ne Frage: en paar Seiten vorher ging es darum, dass ein RS Modell für Getriebeschäden bei 40.000km bekannt wäre, das aber auch den Fahrern liegen könnte. Um welchen Hersteller/Modell ging es da? den Octavia RS? Ich find die Seite nicht mehr.


 
Zusammenhang


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2014)

NASCAR Time!


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2014)

Einfach weil ich den Hintergrund so schön finde... sieht aus als würde ich im letzten Ghetto parken.


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Einfach weil ich den Hintergrund so schön finde... sieht aus als würde ich im letzten Ghetto parken.


 
In der Tat!  Aber im hellen sehen die Felgen cool aus.


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2014)

Hinten könnte er noch etwas tiefer, stehe nicht so auf Keilform. Aber aktuell weigere ich mich noch 1200Euro für ein Gewindefahrwerk auszugeben wenn es das aktuelle Sportfahrwerk auch (noch) tut...


----------



## ich558 (3. März 2014)

Stimmt da schaut er gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Wieviel hast du eigentlich schon ca in den Wagen gesteckt?


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2014)

Das kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber im Gegensatz zum Roten sind es nur Peanuts. Denk mal mit Lackieren, allen Eintragungen usw um 5000Euro.


----------



## fatlace (3. März 2014)

sowas zählt man auch nicht

achja noch ne frage, spricht irgendwas dagegen seine radschrauben zu strahlen und dann zu brünieren gegen korosion usw?
kann das auf arbeit umsonst machen nur ob man das machen sollte weiß ich nicht

hier noch ein ziehmlich cooles treffen video, könnt mir den ganzen tag sowas angucken




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=buSCs7hGcNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vielleicht lasse ich es vorne auch machen. Frage morgen oder übermorgen nochmal nach den Kosten nur für vorne.


 
Ich war gerade noch bei einer Werkstatt. Die nehmen ca. 100€ für's Einbauen der Federn an der Vorderachse.
Die Achsen lasse ich erst eine Woche später vermessen, da sich die Federn lieber noch setzen sollen. Vermessen lassen kostet 59€.
Sind die Preise OK ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> achja noch ne frage, spricht irgendwas dagegen seine radschrauben zu strahlen und dann zu brünieren gegen korosion usw?
> kann das auf arbeit umsonst machen nur ob man das machen sollte weiß ich nicht


 Bei Daimler gibt es teilweise brünierte Radschrauben ab Werk. Sollte kein Problem sein. Aber auf garkeinen Fall Öl, Fett oder was auch immer an Radschrauben machen. Es gibt auch so Experten, die machen da Kupferpaste dran. Da stellen sich mir immer die Nackenharre hoch.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Achsen lasse ich erst eine Woche  später vermessen, da sich die Federn lieber noch setzen sollen.


 Nicht nötig. Im Werk werden Neuwagen auch sofort nach Einbau vermessen. Davon mal abgesehen das deine Reifen die eine Woche ganz schön leiden.xD


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen das deine Reifen die eine Woche ganz schön leiden.xD


 
Warum das ? Normalerweise verstellt sich da ja nix. Bei den meisten 1ern, die neue Federn verbaut bekommen haben, gab es nahezu keine Abweichungen von den Serienwerten (bloß der Sturz minimal erhöht, das darf auch ruhig, zumindest an der VA  )


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2014)

MC Pherson aus und einbauen ohne das Fahrwerk zu verstellen? Sind da Passhülsen drin?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> MC Pherson aus und einbauen ohne das Fahrwerk zu verstellen? Sind da Passhülsen drin?


 
Vielleicht  ?
Muss aber wohl funktionieren. Oben am Dom ist ja ein Passstift, wie das dann unten an der Aufhängung funktioniert


----------



## fatlace (3. März 2014)

Wäre das nix für dich king?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2014)

Bis auf die Aufkleber am Schweller sehr lecker 
Die ZP 6 sehen am E9x generell klasse aus.


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2014)

Ich kann den Felgen irgendwie nichts abgewinnen...


----------



## fatlace (3. März 2014)

Aufm schweller sind keine aufkleber, ist nur fürs bild drauf grmacht worden
Sehen auch auf dem 1er gut aus, kann morgen mal ein bild davon posten.
Ich hab mich bei der felgenwahl nochmal umentschieden als ich die ZP 8 live gesehen habe musste ich die auch haben
Sollten die woche ankommen, umtausch war zum glück kein problem auch wen ich die in einer speziellen farbe habe lackieren lassen, waren un null komma nix weg
Diese woche wird brutal, will die felgen jetzt sofort haben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2014)

Okay, das konnte ich auf dem Handy nicht erkennen 
Die ZP 8 dann auch komplett in schwarz ?
Das mit dem auf die Felgen warten kenne ich  Reifen denn schon da, oder sind die schon montiert ?


----------



## fatlace (4. März 2014)

ne matt gunmetal, reifen liegen schon länger bei meinem reifenfritze, wen die da sind gehts direkt dort hin
btw, die 135i schwarchrome blenden hab ich auch zuhause liegen, hab die halter komplett rausgebrochen und passt jetzt wunderbar drauf, die endrohre sind zwar sehr dicht aber mit bisschen kraft passen beide blenden drauf.
muss nur noch die endrohre etwas abflexen und die blenden dann anschweißen, warte aber bis beim kollegen die hebebühne frei wird, kurz vor der saison is der nur am schrauben da muss ich mich hinten anstellen


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wäre das nix für dich king?



Mir gefallen die Felgen jetzt auch nicht so. Die Felgen an und für sich sind schön. Aber das Gelb macht sie irgendwie zu Salatschüsseln. Zudem muss man bei dem Gelb ständig putzen.. Nix für mich!


----------



## Chrisch (4. März 2014)

Mein "neues" Spielzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (4. März 2014)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Mein "neues" Spielzeug



Ein "unverbastelter" e46 (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege^^) 
Ich finde der sieht wirklich gut aus mit den Felgen 

Edit: Das Kennzeichen ist der Oberhammer


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2014)

für das Kennzeichen


----------



## Seeefe (4. März 2014)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Mein "neues" Spielzeug


 

Gefällt mir! So einen hätte ich auch gerne  Damit hast bestimmt sehr viel spaß 


Nur mal so auf die schnelle  Was muss man für so einen hinlegen?


----------



## Chrisch (4. März 2014)

Kennzeichen muss sein 

Sogar bei den Vorgängern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seeefe

etwas über 5k


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ne matt gunmetal, reifen liegen schon länger bei meinem reifenfritze, wen die da sind gehts direkt dort hin
> btw, die 135i schwarchrome blenden hab ich auch zuhause liegen, hab die halter komplett rausgebrochen und passt jetzt wunderbar drauf, die endrohre sind zwar sehr dicht aber mit bisschen kraft passen beide blenden drauf.
> muss nur noch die endrohre etwas abflexen und die blenden dann anschweißen, warte aber bis beim kollegen die hebebühne frei wird, kurz vor der saison is der nur am schrauben da muss ich mich hinten anstellen


 

Mit den Blenden wird's nochmal besser aussehen 

*@ **Chrisch*

schöne Autos


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2014)

*Chrisch* schicker Wagen  und die einzig richtige Kombination fuer das Kennzeichen mit den Anfangsbuchstaben 

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit Fahrzeugaufbereitungen?
Wuerde gerne meinen mal in Profihaende geben und den rundherum auf Vordermann bringen lassen.

Vielleicht hat einer eine Empfehlung im Raum Paderborn.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2014)

Ich hab in Essen mal mein Verdeck und Leder aufbereiten lassen. Hat sich gelohnt .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrung mit Fahrzeugaufbereitungen?
> Wuerde gerne meinen mal in Profihaende geben und den rundherum auf Vordermann bringen lassen.


 
Am besten rumfragen, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Aufbereitern bei dir in der Nähe gemacht hat.
Und wenn die z.B. für's Polieren + Versiegeln nur wenig Zeit benötigen (unter 3 std), dann lieber woanders nachfragen. Sowas braucht Zeit. Sonst hält die Wirkung vielleicht nur ein paar Monate an. 
Die gehen dann nämlich meistens nur kurz mit einer Hochglanzpolitur drüber, + flüssig Wachs und das war's dann.
Ich brauche für's Polieren + 3 Schichten Hartwachs zusammengenommen ca. 9-10 Stunden. Mit etwas weniger Umfang 6 Stunden. Hat den Vorteil, dass der Lack über ein Jahr lang wirklich perfekt aussieht 
Für eine gute Komplettaufbereitung des gesamten Autos können schon 15-20 Stunden fällig werden (alle Zeitangaben geltend für eine Person)
Hier gibt es noch ein paar Infos: Startseite - Autopflegeforum
Viel kann man auch selbst machen


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. März 2014)

Haha die Kennzeichen sind ja mal total geil!

Hat der 330 schon das Beisan Dichtring Kit drin? Wenn nicht, reinmachen.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2014)

Die letzten Tage waren echt interessant, gestern mit dem Turbo MR2 sinnlos Sprit verfahren nachdem er wieder TÜV bekommen hatte, Dienstag bin ich die Straßenabstimmug mit dem Skyline gefahren... der drückt jetzt schon ~ 450PS und da geht noch deutlich was. Urlaub ist was schönes...  MR2 wird demnächst dann auch wohl mal angemeldet, aktuell steht er noch auf seinen hässlichen Stehfelgen rum. Nachder pack ich ihn wieder in die Halle. 

Man ich brauch auch mehr Leistung oder einen Turbo


----------



## Beam39 (5. März 2014)

Sagtmal sagt euch der Name "Koch Chemie" etwas? Ich bin vor kurzem auf die Produkte gestoßen und bin echt positiv überrascht von dem Zeug.

Normalerweise stellt Koch Chemie nur Reinigungsmittel für industrielle Zwecke her aber seit geraumer Zeit haben die auch ne Produktpalette für Fahrzeugpfelge. Der Grund weshalb sie den meisten nicht bekannt sind ist weil sie komplett auf Werbung verzichten und die Produkte auch nicht überall erhältlich sind.

Ich bin zufällig auf die Marke getroffen. Ich stand bei uns an der Waschstraße und hab unbedingt nen Cockpitreiniger gebraucht und die haben dort so nen Wagen stehen mit Produkten von denen und da war halt auch dieser Cockpitreiniger, mit 10€ für ne relativ kleine Flasche nicht ganz billig aber umso mehr war ich von dem Zeug am Ende überzeugt.

Das Zeug frischt die Farben extrem natürlich auf und schmiert null! Das kennt man ja von einigen Reinigern nur zu gut das alles aussieht wie eingeölt.

Ich kann euch die Produkte echt empfehlen, probierts mal aus! Hab mir jetzt auch nen Universalreiniger von denen geholt und mach damit am Sonntag meine Ansaugbrücke sauber


----------



## roadgecko (5. März 2014)

Meine Waschstraße hat mit mal ein Tuch von denen gegeben, um das Wachs zu entfernen. Habe ich aber nie benutzt und das neue Auto hat noch keine Waschstraße gesehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Zeug frischt die Farben extrem natürlich auf und schmiert null!


 
Hast du 50/50 Bilder oder kannst du noch welche machen ? 
Koch Chemie kenne ich vom Namen her, benutzt aber noch nie. Bislang hab ich nur Mittel von Chemical Guys im Einsatz.


----------



## Chrisch (5. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha die Kennzeichen sind ja mal total geil!
> 
> Hat der 330 schon das Beisan Dichtring Kit drin? Wenn nicht, reinmachen.


 Nein, hat er nicht. Sehe ich atm auch keinen Grund für da alles wie geleckt läuft.

Der Motor selbst ist ein ATM mit gerade mal 36tkm auf der Uhr


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. März 2014)

Bei 36k km kann so ne originale Vanos Einheit aber auch schon Öldruck federn lassen. Das Alter ist der Dichtringe ist haubtsächlich dafür verantwortlich. Bei dem E46 vom Kollegen waren die wie Glas.


----------



## ich558 (5. März 2014)

Interessantes Video finde ich JP Performance - Camaro Fahrwerk - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. März 2014)

Haha da werden einige aber nen Schreck bekommen nach dem Einbau.  Jeder der schonmal Uniball gefahren ist, weis warum.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha da werden einige aber nen Schreck bekommen nach dem Einbau.  Jeder der schonmal Uniball gefahren ist, weis warum.


----------



## Chrisch (5. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 36k km kann so ne originale Vanos Einheit aber auch schon Öldruck federn lassen. Das Alter ist der Dichtringe ist haubtsächlich dafür verantwortlich. Bei dem E46 vom Kollegen waren die wie Glas.


 Naja, aber wie gesagt solange alles rund läuft ohne den "symptomen" wie auf der Homepage von Beisan werde ich da nichts dran machen. Ist ja auch nicht "mal eben" erledigt und atm fehlt mir für sowas einfach die Zeit und Lust 

Andere Dinge haben Vorrang, wie z.B. die Längslenker


----------



## deeeennis (5. März 2014)

Dieser Bmw M3 E92, war das einfach einer aus dem Internet oder gehört der irgendeinem User hier? 
Ich will nur mal drauf hinweisen, dass ich den gerade auf Facebook gefunden habe, falls der Besitzer das liest 

Morgen habe ich meine Praktische Fahrprüfung Klasse B (vorerst BF17), hoffentlich läuft alles glatt


----------



## Beam39 (5. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hast du 50/50 Bilder oder kannst du noch welche machen ?
> Koch Chemie kenne ich vom Namen her, benutzt aber noch nie. Bislang hab ich nur Mittel von Chemical Guys im Einsatz.


 
Jo, mach ich mal am kommenden Montag.  Wir haben jetzt vorhin von nem Schlachtfahrzeug 530d die Injektoren in den Universalreiniger gelegt, mal gucken wie die morgen aussehen.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2014)

Oh man was ein Abend... da fahr ich den MR2 wieder an die Halle um ihn rein zu stellen, will der Besitzer und mein bester Freund noch eine kurze Runde drehen. Und was passiert? Sie klatschen die Karre gegen einen Stein... Hinterachse hat in der Kurve die Traktion verloren und dann der Fahrer die Kontrolle übers Fahrzeug. Spurstange kaputt, Querstrebe verbogen, Axialgelenk krumm, Fahrwerk gebrochen, Felge kaputt, Tür verbeult und Kotflügel geknickt.


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2014)

Ich freu mich gerade wie verrückt


----------



## ich558 (6. März 2014)

Die sehen Hammer aus 

@ Riverna: Wird eh von dir innerhalb von 2h repariert sein oder?


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2014)

Der Schaden ist zu groß um das mal eben in 2 Stunden zu reparieren


----------



## ich558 (6. März 2014)

Aber die Versicherung springt schon ein?


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2014)

Nein der Wagen hatte doch nur Kurzzeitkennzeichen und somit nur Haftpflichtversicherung, ausserdem war es ein selbstverschuldeter Unfall. Die zwei können froh sein wenn es nicht noch eine Rechnung von der Stadt gibt für den verschobenen Stein.


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2014)

Yeah baby8)


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Yeah baby8)


 
Lace, ist das deiner?

Wenn ja, kommt der Hobel tiefer ?


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2014)

Jup meiner, und ja er kommt tiefer
Denke so juni juli rum kommt nen kw gewinde reinz


----------



## jUleZ_82 (6. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Jup meiner, und ja er kommt tiefer
> Denke so juni juli rum kommt nen kw gewinde reinz


 

Mit KW machste nichts falsch, find ich gut 

Wobei ich noch Farbe ins Spiel bringen würde, evtl.Felgentechnisch und so


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. März 2014)

Beim Tanken etwas unachtsam gewesen? Sieht jedenfalls so aus um den Tankdeckel bzw. drunter


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2014)

ne das auto ist komplett nass gewesen, habs in die sonne gestellt zum abtrocknen.
Hatte mein microfaser tuch nicht dabei.


----------



## Verminaard (6. März 2014)

Uhm wenn ich die schicken Teile von euch sehe bereue ich es fast keinen E92 geholt zu haben.
Aber bei dem Wetter verfliegen diese Gedanken ziehmlich schnell. Mein C70 hat ganz eigene Vorzuege 

Wobei, echt schick *fatlace*, und gleich um die Ecke von mir


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2014)

wo kommst den her?
ja cabrio bei dem wetter ist echt das beste


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. März 2014)

Die Felgen sind echt schick


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich freu mich gerade wie verrückt


 
Schick!  Halt dich vom Bordstein fern! 

So, bei mir gibts auch Neues. Hab mir heute in der Parallelstraße einen Stellplatz angemietet. Ist im Hinterhof, abgeschlossen und überdacht. Für 60 Öcken im Monat ist das OK. Ich bin dass allabendliche Kreisen um den Block leid. Ich muss mir jetzt nur ne Kurzstabantenne zulegen. Das ist ne Schwenkbühne, auf der ich parke und nach oben hin wirds ziemlich knapp. Jemand ne gute Empfehlung (Empfang, Optik) für ne Kurzstabantenne, die auf den M3RS passt? Ach ja, kein Aluminium. 

Als nächstes, muss vermutlich mein Sitz getauscht werden. Die Sitzlehne verstellt sich kontinuierlich minimal nach hinten. Merkt man daran, dass ich jeden Tag entweder die Sitzlehne wieder ein Stückchen hochdrehen, oder den Innenspiegel justieren muss, da der nicht mehr "passt". Ziemlich nervig, da man nie oder nur kurz die optimale Sitzposition hat. Das Problem ist bei den Recaros aber bekannt. Geht auf Garantie. Weiß nur nicht, ob ich das bei meinen Eltern machen lassen soll, oder hier zum hiesigen Händler gehen soll. Da würde ich mir das Benzin sparen (ach ja, und nen Tag Urlaub auch). Mal schauen.


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2014)

bis jetzt hab ich noch keine felge zerkratzt
ich muss sagen die hankook fahren sich echt gut, und die 19" non Rundflat fahren sich weicher als die 18" mit runflat, das echt der letzte mist, kommt mir nie wieder aufs auto.
die zappelige lenkung noch dazu, wie man sowas nur serie drauf machen kann versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> bis jetzt hab ich noch keine felge zerkratzt



ich schon! 




fatlace schrieb:


> ich muss sagen die hankook fahren sich echt gut, und die 19" non Rundflat fahren sich weicher als die 18" mit runflat, das echt der letzte mist, kommt mir nie wieder aufs auto.
> die zappelige lenkung noch dazu, wie man sowas nur serie drauf machen kann versteh ich nicht.


 
Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir die Sommerreifen schon draufmachen lassen soll. Montag solls 19 Grad werden...


----------



## Verminaard (6. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> wo kommst den her?
> ja cabrio bei dem wetter ist echt das beste


 
Raum Paderborn


----------



## YuT666 (6. März 2014)

Nachdem wir auf unseren letzten E46 320d FL Touring ohne Probleme knapp 50.000 km runtergerissen haben (jetzt 200.000), folgt nun ein E90 320d. Der hat noch keine 45.000 auf der Uhr und war durch einen beschissenen Umstand umsonst. Jetzt wird der E46 verkauft, obwohl wir noch vor Kurzem TÜV gemacht und neue Sachs Advantage + Eibach Sportline verbaut haben. Schade eigentlich. Mal sehen, vielleicht mach ich aus dem E90 auch noch was.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der E90 in Titansilber ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> bis jetzt hab ich noch keine felge zerkratzt
> ich muss sagen die hankook fahren sich echt gut, und die 19" non Rundflat fahren sich weicher als die 18" mit runflat, das echt der letzte mist, kommt mir nie wieder aufs auto.
> die zappelige lenkung noch dazu, wie man sowas nur serie drauf machen kann versteh ich nicht.


 
Fahr die erst mal richtig ein. Dann merkt man erst recht den Unterschied zwischen RFT und nRFT, vorallem im Regen 
Die Felgen passen richtig gut, nun nur noch 2-3 cm tiefer


----------



## Beam39 (6. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> bis jetzt hab ich noch keine felge zerkratzt
> ich muss sagen die hankook fahren sich echt gut, und die 19" non Rundflat fahren sich weicher als die 18" mit runflat, das echt der letzte mist, kommt mir nie wieder aufs auto.
> die zappelige lenkung noch dazu, wie man sowas nur serie drauf machen kann versteh ich nicht.


 
Frag mich sowieso wieso Hankook noch nicht so verbreitet ist, sind super Reifen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2014)

Hankook wird sehr viel von BMW Fahrern gefahren. Gefühlt über die Hälfte vom 1erForum und vom E90 Forum (Nachbarforum) fahren Hankooks.


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2014)

Die Hankooks sind halt im Vergleich zu dem, was sie bieten, günstig. Klar, dass der Reifen von jedem gefahren wird. Ist im Renaultforum nicht anders. 

Ich warte mal ab, bis die PS2 runter sind. Vorher mach ich mir über neue Reifen keine Gedanken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Yeah baby8)


 Nen Herforder...



Beam39 schrieb:


> Frag mich sowieso wieso Hankook noch nicht so verbreitet ist, sind super Reifen.


 Jop. Die Hankooks sind echt gut. Nur im Regen in Kurven nicht so pralle. Wesendlich billiger sind die aber nicht mehr gegenüber den anderen Premium Reifen. Ich hätte wieder welche genommen aber waren nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jop. Die Hankooks sind echt gut. Nur im Regen in Kurven nicht so pralle. Wesendlich billiger sind die aber nicht mehr gegenüber den anderen Premium Reifen. Ich hätte wieder welche genommen aber waren nicht lieferbar.



Naja. Für nen Satz Hankook leg ich ca. 800 € hin. Bei Michelin bin ich bei nem 1000 €. Da ist schon noch ein Unterschied.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2014)

Bei mir waren es grade mal 50€ von Hankook S1 Evo2 zu Conti Sportcontact 5 beim ganzen Satz. Ich kaufe Reifen aber auch nicht zum normalen Händler Kurs. Ist mir viel zu teuer.


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es grade mal 50€ von Hankook S1 Evo2 zu Conti Sportcontact 5 beim ganzen Satz. Ich kaufe Reifen aber auch nicht zum normalen Händler Kurs. Ist mir viel zu teuer.



Ich kauf die auch günstiger über meine Eltern. Aber es ging ja allgemein darum, dass die Hankook billiger sind, als ein vergleichbares Premiumprodukt. 

Der RS-3 kostet Ottonormalbürger in 235/40 R18 im Schnitt 200-220€. Bei nem leistungsmäßig vergleichbaren Reifen von z.B. Michelin, Conti, etc. legst du im Schnitt halt pro Reifen nochmal mindestens 50 € drauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja. Für nen Satz Hankook leg ich ca. 800 € hin. Bei Michelin bin ich bei nem 1000 €. Da ist schon noch ein Unterschied.


 
Alter Schwede, was fährst denn du für ne Größe  ?
Ich zahle für meine 225/40 R18 etwas über 100€ pro Reifen (Pirelli PZero)


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was fährst denn du für ne Größe  ?


 Das sind Semis, keine Sommerreifen. Die sind teurer.


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sind Semis, keine Sommerreifen. Die sind teurer.



Ja. Aber vom Prinzip her ändert sich nix. Die Differenzen sind in den unteren Preisregionen halt etwas geringer. Nach oben hin klafft die Preisschere dafür etwas mehr auseinander.




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was fährst denn du für ne Größe  ?
> Ich zahle für meine 225/40 R18 etwas über 100 pro Reifen (Pirelli PZero)



235/40 R18. Aktuell fahr ich die Michelin Pilot Sport 2. Die Hankook RS-3 mit ca. 220 € pro Reifen war nur ein Beispiel für nen Reifen, der mich interessieren könnte, wenn der PS2 mal durch ist. Bzw. ein Beispiel dafür, dass Hankook halt doch noch ein paar Euro günstiger ist, als Michelin, Conti, Pirelli, etc.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2014)

Okay, das hab ich übersehen. Generell ist die 235er Breite teuer. Dann lieber auf 1cm verzichten und deutlich weniger bezahlen 
Das wäre meine Nr. 1 bei den EHPs/Semis: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...advan-neova-ad08-225-40-r18-88w-yokohama.html


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2014)

...gab heute wieder anner Ampel vor der Firma nen derben Unfall. Ne S-Klasse ist ganz normal bei grün über die Ampel gefahren. An der Ampel, der dazu quer verlaufenen Straße stand nen Kia Suv. Der fährt auf einmal los obwohl er noch rot hat und voll in die S-Klasse rein. Vom Kia ist die komplette Front weggerissen, die S-Klasse hatte keine Luft mehr aufm Fahrwerk, VR Stoßstange, Kotflügel, Tür und Fahrwerk schrott. Den Fahrern gings aber gut.

Wie kommt man da drauf bei rot einfach loszufahren?


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Okay, das hab ich übersehen. Generell ist die 235er Breite teuer. Dann lieber auf 1cm verzichten und deutlich weniger bezahlen
> Das wäre meine Nr. 1 bei den EHPs/Semis: http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/4127247_-advan-neova-ad08-225-40-r18-88w-yokohama.html



In 235/40 r18kostet der ad08 gleich mal über 200 €  

Ist halt ne scheiß Größe. Mein Bruder hat letztens für einen Bridgestone in 235/35 r19 260 € hingelegt. Das geht bei mir mit 18 Zoll ja noch. Aber 170-200 € muss man schon rechnen, wenn man nen UHP/EHP will.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2014)

Turbo von Öl gekühlt auf Wasser und Öl gekühlt umgebaut. Nun kann der MR2 auch mit mehr Ladedruck fahren, Ziel für die nächste Ausbaustufe 270PS... 
Ich seh es schon kommen bald bin ich mit 250PS - 270PS der mit den wenigsten PS bei uns in der Halle.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2014)

Die Wapu einfach auf den Lack gelegt!


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2014)

Puh, ich hab 700hingelegt für meine reifen, und das sind 19".
Dann würde ich auch ne andere größe, der preisunterschied is ja krass.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Wapu einfach auf den Lack gelegt!


 
Wer kann der kann... 
Wenn man die vorsichtig drauf legt passiert da überhaupt nichts. 
Dem Besitzer ist die Optik auch nicht so wichtig, zumindestens ist ihm Performance deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2014)

Ich find Werkzeug auf Lack ist ein Nogo. Das Zerkratzen ist eher nicht ein Problem, sondern eher das da Öl oder Bremsflüssigkeit oder was auch immer dran sein kann. Das bekommt man dann nicht mehr ausm Lack.
Wenn im das Äußere aber nicht wichtig ist, kann man das machen, da hast du recht.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2014)

Ich kenne dein Werkzeug nicht, aber an meinem ist kein Öl und schon gar keine Bremsflüssigkeit. 
Aber du hast nicht unrecht, Werkzeug hat eigentlich aufm Auto nichts zu suchen. Bei Kundenfahrzeugen mach ich das auch nicht, aber so Privat passiert es schon mal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...gab heute wieder anner Ampel vor der Firma nen derben Unfall. Ne S-Klasse ist ganz normal bei grün über die Ampel gefahren. An der Ampel, der dazu quer verlaufenen Straße stand nen Kia Suv. Der fährt auf einmal los obwohl er noch rot hat und voll in die S-Klasse rein. Vom Kia ist die komplette Front weggerissen, die S-Klasse hatte keine Luft mehr aufm Fahrwerk, VR Stoßstange, Kotflügel, Tür und Fahrwerk schrott. Den Fahrern gings aber gut.
> 
> Wie kommt man da drauf bei rot einfach loszufahren?


 
Erinnert mich stark an dieses Video, bloß dass der Verursacher keinen Schaden erlitten hat:  Unfall mit einem 7er E32 730i und 125i BMW - Total Schaden - Bad Driver - Germany - Crash - YouTube


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Turbo von Öl gekühlt auf Wasser und Öl gekühlt umgebaut. Nun kann der MR2 auch mit mehr Ladedruck fahren, Ziel für die nächste Ausbaustufe 270PS...



Powered by Red Bull.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2014)

Bei meinem RedBull Konsum power´n die eher bei mir als anders rum


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Erinnert mich stark an dieses Video, bloß dass der Verursacher keinen Schaden erlitten hat:  Unfall mit einem 7er E32 730i und 125i BMW - Total Schaden - Bad Driver - Germany - Crash - YouTube


 
Warum ist der in den Gegenverkehr gezogen? Das richtet doch noch mehr Schaden an... Verstehe ich einfach nicht sowas. Wenn es schon zum Unfall kommt dann versuche ich doch da reinzufahren wo es weniger Schaden gibt. Wäre der 7er schneller gewesen, wär das nicht so gut verlaufen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich kenne dein Werkzeug nicht, aber an meinem ist kein Öl und schon gar keine Bremsflüssigkeit.
> Aber du hast nicht unrecht, Werkzeug hat eigentlich aufm Auto nichts zu suchen. Bei Kundenfahrzeugen mach ich das auch nicht, aber so Privat passiert es schon mal.


Also tip top sauber ist mein Werkzeug nicht. Hatte grade wieder ne Kurbelwelle draußen und jetzt ist alles gleichmäßig schwarz. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum ist der in den Gegenverkehr gezogen? Das richtet doch noch mehr Schaden an... Verstehe ich einfach nicht sowas. Wenn es schon zum Unfall kommt dann versuche ich doch da reinzufahren wo es weniger Schaden gibt. Wäre der 7er schneller gewesen, wär das nicht so gut verlaufen.


 
Das kann aber jedem passieren. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich da reagiert hätte. Vielleicht vor Schreck genauso.
Ich glaube nicht, dass man in so einer Situation noch überlegt.


----------



## McZonk (7. März 2014)

TheBadFrag hätte das Ding vermutlich mit nem 360er gelöst ohne dabei jemanden zu berühren!! 

Im Ernst: eine Ausweichbewegung ist wohl ziemlich natürlich, dazu muss man sich nur mal ein paar Dashcam Videos auf Youtube anschauen. Dabei ist ziemlich egal was da auf der Ausweichroute auftaucht, denn in der Reaktionszeit wird keiner rational eine Gefahrenbewertung machen, denke ich mal. Wer solche Situationen täglich erlebt, weil er darauf geschult wird, reagiert vielleicht anders. Aber das ist wohl die Minderheit auf deutschen Straßen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. März 2014)

Heyho,

Da hier vorhin über Reifen geschrieben wurde, Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Sommerreifen?
Maße sind wohl 245/40 oder 245/45 in 18 Zoll.


----------



## Beam39 (7. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Erinnert mich stark an dieses Video, bloß dass der Verursacher keinen Schaden erlitten hat:  Unfall mit einem 7er E32 730i und 125i BMW - Total Schaden - Bad Driver - Germany - Crash - YouTube


 
Ich hätte da genauso reagiert.. Das is, wie Zonk bereits erwähnt hat, ne ziemlich natürliche Reaktion. Wenn man nen Stein Richtung Kopf geworfen bekommt bleibt man doch auch nicht stehen und guckt zu  Hatte da der SUV-Fahrer eigentlich volle Schuld an dem Unfall oder hat der 1er ne Teilschuld?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Ich würde aber mal schätzen der SUV Fahrer hatte die volle Schuld, da er das Ganze erst mit seinem Verhalten ausgelöst hat.



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> Da hier vorhin über Reifen geschrieben wurde, Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Sommerreifen?
> Maße sind wohl 245/40 oder 245/45 in 18 Zoll.


 
Wie viel fährst du pro Saison ?
Eher sportlich oder normal ?
Fährst du viel auf der Autobahn ?
Welches Auto ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> TheBadFrag hätte das Ding vermutlich mit nem 360er gelöst ohne dabei jemanden zu berühren!!
> 
> Im Ernst: eine Ausweichbewegung ist wohl ziemlich natürlich, dazu muss man sich nur mal ein paar Dashcam Videos auf Youtube anschauen. Dabei ist ziemlich egal was da auf der Ausweichroute auftaucht, denn in der Reaktionszeit wird keiner rational eine Gefahrenbewertung machen, denke ich mal. Wer solche Situationen täglich erlebt, weil er darauf geschult wird, reagiert vielleicht anders. Aber das ist wohl die Minderheit auf deutschen Straßen.


 Ich hatte auch schon nen Unfall wo mir einer auf ner 2 spurigen Straße von rechts in die Karre gezogen ist. Ich hab gehupt, gebremst und bin bis zum Rand der Straße rüber. In den Baum auf dem Grünstreifen bin ich aber nicht reingezogen. Genau das ist, was man beim Autofahren eigentlich haben sollte. Nicht erstmal panisch irgendwas total unüberlegtes und dummes tun.

Das ist genauso, wenn man bei ausbrechendem Auto panisch auf die Bremse tritt oder bei Schnee wenn das Auto an zu rutschen fängt vom Gas gehen. Tut mir ja leid, wenn ein großteil der Autofahrer erstmal in Panik verfällt, nur weil sie in eine nicht 100% alltägliche Situration kommen. Ich mache das aber nicht. Wenn vor mir nen Komet in die Straße schlägt und da Aliens rauskommen, möchte ich das nicht ausschließen aber bei solchen eher harmlosen Siturationen habe ich es mir antrainiert ruhig zu bleiben. Alles andere endet schlecht, wie man sieht.


----------



## McZonk (7. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...aber bei solchen eher harmlosen Siturationen habe ich es mir antrainiert ruhig zu bleiben. Alles andere endet schlecht, wie man sieht.


 Harmlos wenn dir jemand unerwartet in die Spur zieht... Klasse. Ich habe definitiv genug gelesen .


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2014)

So oft wie ich das schon erlebt habe, ist das nix neues mehr. Auf der Autobahn wird ja generell erst rübergezogen, dann in den Rückspiegel geguckt, wen man grade abgeklemmt hat und blinken braucht man unter keinen Umständen.


----------



## fatlace (7. März 2014)

Ich bin im eimer, heute 4 stunden poliert und die motorhaube und stoßstange vorne fehlt noch, mach ich dann morgen + versiegeln, dann hab ich das erstmal hinter mir


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So oft wie ich das schon erlebt habe, ist das nix neues mehr. Auf der Autobahn wird ja generell erst rübergezogen, dann in den Rückspiegel geguckt, wen man grade abgeklemmt hat und blinken braucht man unter keinen Umständen.


 Wobei es aber auch nette Autfahrer auf der Autobahn gibt...
Muss sagen, Sonntag und Dienstag bin ich Nürnberg- Würzburg und zurück gefahren über die A3, da war es echt lustig, am Dienstag ne Kolonne gebildet mit 2 BMW und nem Audi (ich mit dem popeligen Peugeot meiner Mutter ) und relativ konstant mit 150-165 links gefahren. Da wurde dann auch recht bereitwillig Platz gemacht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2014)

Wobei das eher selten ist. Bin vor kurzem mitm 1,2er TSI Polo 660km in exakt 5 Stunden aus Österreich zurück gefahren. War aufn Sonntag und musste "nur" 2 mal richtig in die Eisen. Der süppelt sich aber ganz schön was weg. Ich bin mitm fast vollen Tank weggefahren, musste 1 Mal volltanken und dann noch einmal für 20€ nachtanken. Zuhause angekommen war er dann leer. 



fatlace schrieb:


> Ich bin im eimer, heute 4 stunden poliert und die  motorhaube und stoßstange vorne fehlt noch, mach ich dann morgen +  versiegeln, dann hab ich das erstmal hinter mir


 Ohne Maschine?


----------



## fatlace (7. März 2014)

Ja ohne maschine


----------



## Beam39 (7. März 2014)

Und wie is es so ohne Maschine? Ich hab auch vor meinen per Hand zu polieren weil ich etwas schiss vor Hologrammen habe :E


----------



## Cinnayum (7. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> Da hier vorhin über Reifen geschrieben wurde, Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für Sommerreifen?
> Maße sind wohl 245/40 oder 245/45 in 18 Zoll.


 
Conti Sport Contact 4 oder wo die gerade sind bei der Nummerierung. Irrer Grip, kein auffälliger Verbrauch, leider relativ hoher Verschleiß.

Vor der ADAC-Affäre hätte ich ja noch Michelin empfohlen (obwohl ich die bisher nur im Winter hatte). Aber die Testergebnisse waren wohl alle bezahlt...
Die Michelin, die auf meinen Sommerrädern drauf sind, konnte ich nie wirklich ausfahren, deshalb erstmal keine Empfehlung dafür.
Aber von 5%-Verbrauchsersparnis merke ich selbst bei verhaltener Fahrweise nix. (mind. 8,7L Diesel, 255/275er 19"-Mischbereifung)
Die "billigen" Winterdinger von Hankook Winter i*cept evo W310 235/45 R18 98V XL M+S Winterreifen - www.autoreifen-outlet.de (glaube ich) verbrauchen mal locker nen Liter weniger und fahren sich viel weicher.


----------



## fatlace (7. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und wie is es so ohne Maschine? Ich hab auch vor meinen per Hand zu polieren weil ich etwas schiss vor Hologrammen habe :E



Sehr sehr anstrengend
Eine seite musste ich nochmal machen weil ich es beim ersten mal nicht ordentlich genug gemacht habe. Aber man bekommt schnell ein gefühl dafür und dann klappt es ganz gut.
Stoßstangen sind halt auch kacke wegen den ganzen ecken usw.
Bin froh wen ich das durch habe und der haufen endlich versiegelt ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Conti Sport Contact 4 oder wo die gerade sind bei der Nummerierung.


 Ist mitlerweile bei 5.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Vor der ADAC-Affäre hätte ich ja noch Michelin empfohlen (obwohl ich die bisher nur im Winter hatte). Aber die Testergebnisse waren wohl alle bezahlt...




Hast du da irgendwelchen fundierten Beweise? 

So, ich geh um 9 den Mietvertrag für den Stellplatz unterschreiben. Wegen der Duplexgarage hab ich mir jetzt also auch ma so ne Kurzstabantenne bestellt. Bin ma gespannt, wie da der Empfang ist. 

Und am Mittwoch hab ich Termin in der hiesigen Werkstatt. Wir wohl der Fahrersitz getauscht.


----------



## IIC13 (8. März 2014)

Irgendwann poste ich mein Auto hier  aber bis jetzt kann ich nur zugucken  Kein Führerschein :[


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Sehr sehr anstrengend
> Eine seite musste ich nochmal machen weil ich es beim ersten mal nicht ordentlich genug gemacht habe. Aber man bekommt schnell ein gefühl dafür und dann klappt es ganz gut.
> Stoßstangen sind halt auch kacke wegen den ganzen ecken usw.
> Bin froh wen ich das durch habe und der haufen endlich versiegelt ist


 
Hmm, könntest du mir netterweise dein "Equiptment" posten? Meiner hat echt ne Massage nötig und ich würd mir dann auch nächste Woche die Zeit für nehmen. Bilder will ich natürlich auch noch sehen


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2014)

Grad dabei, Auto von Frauchen zu waschen. War komplett von den Tauben zugeschissen. War erst in der Waschstraße, die haben mir aber gleich gesagt, dass das nicht alles runter geht. Jetzt benutzt ich ma nasses Klopapier um da die Kacke einweichen zu lassen. Das dauert...


----------



## dsdenni (8. März 2014)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Irgendwann poste ich mein Auto hier  aber bis jetzt kann ich nur zugucken  Kein Führerschein :[



Geht mir aber genauso


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Grad dabei, Auto von Frauchen zu waschen. War komplett von den Tauben zugeschissen. War erst in der Waschstraße, die haben mir aber gleich gesagt, dass das nicht alles runter geht. Jetzt benutzt ich ma nasses Klopapier um da die Kacke einweichen zu lassen. Das dauert...


 
Mal hoffen, dass der Klarlack nicht angefressen ist.


----------



## fatlace (8. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hmm, könntest du mir netterweise dein "Equiptment" posten? Meiner hat echt ne Massage nötig und ich würd mir dann auch nächste Woche die Zeit für nehmen. Bilder will ich natürlich auch noch sehen



Mach ich nachher. 
Ist aber nicht ganz billog, hab um die 100 dafür geblecht...


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mal hoffen, dass der Klarlack nicht angefressen ist.


 
Doch doch. Hinten aufem Heckdeckel vom Auto meiner Frau, ist der Lack zerbröselt an einer Stelle. Kommt davon, wenn man den ganzen Winter mit nem Kackefleck da hinten drauf rumfährt. Ich fahr jetzt mit dem Auto von Zeit zu Zeit durch die Waschstraße. Die Woche bin ich leider nicht dazu gekommen. Bei uns ist das echt schlimm, mit den Tauben. Zur Zeit sind bei uns in der Straße an den Bäumen auch noch so komische rote Beeren reif. Da ist die Taubenkacke dann nicht nur weiß, sondern schön blutig rot. 

Da ich das ganze so langsam leid bin, hab ich mir ja jetzt ne Garage angemietet. Da hab ich wenigstens mal ein bissel Ruhe.

EDIT: Ach ja, bin ma gespannt, ob die Versicherung mir den Beitrag nachträglich senkt. Bin ja kein Laternenparker mehr.

EDIT2: Nö. Grad mit dem Versicherungsfritzen gesprochen. Macht keinen Unterschied, ob Laternenparker oder nicht... **** it!


----------



## winner961 (8. März 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon Sommerreifen drauf ich überlege gerade ob ich sie wechseln soll


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. März 2014)

Hab sie schon seit 3 Wochen drauf - hat sich gelohnt.
Ausserdem sind die größeren Alus eh viel schöner


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon Sommerreifen drauf ich überlege gerade ob ich sie wechseln soll


 
Hätte ich schon gemacht, aber da ich am Dienstag meine Federn wechseln lasse, sind noch die Winterräder drauf 
( Außer mir darf niemand meine Sommerräder an oder abschrauben, ich bin da ziemlich penibel  )
Außerdem fehlen noch die Nabenkappen für meine Sommerräder, die kommen Montag.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2014)

Montag solls hier 19 Grad werden. Ich glaube, man kann wechseln. Selbst wenn nochma über Nacht ein paar Flocken runterkommen, bleibt das garantiert nicht liegen. Der Boden ist ja nicht durchgefrohren. Das taut sofort weg.


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. März 2014)

Also bei uns war gestern Nacht Nebel und bis gegen 8.00 Uhr noch 0°C. Wenn man also nicht zu dem Personenkreis zählt, der mittags bei 19 Grad rumfährt,
sondern eher morgens und abends unterwegs ist, könnte man die Winterschlappen schon noch drauf lassen 

Meine sind sowieso bei 3 mm angekommen und sehen ihre letzte Saison. Die bleiben also noch ne Weile drauf.
Warum soll ich die Sommerreifen schon strapazieren, hab sowieso Im Sommer und im Winter Alus drauf.


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2014)

Bei dem Wetter würde ich auch gerne schon auf Sommerbereifung wechseln ...aber ich brauche erst zwei neue Reifen für die Hinterachse. Die Letzten habe ich in 7 Monaten kaputt gefahren, da der Sturz einfach zu krass ist. Den lasse ich jetzt auf das Maximum der Toleranz rausdrehen und hoffe, dass der nächste Satz länger hält. Eventuell gibt es auch ein anderes Reifenfabrikat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2014)

Was für Pneus sind das?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter würde ich auch gerne schon auf Sommerbereifung wechseln ...aber ich brauche erst zwei neue Reifen für die Hinterachse. Die Letzten habe ich in 7 Monaten kaputt gefahren, da der Sturz einfach zu krass ist. Den lasse ich jetzt auf das Maximum der Toleranz rausdrehen und hoffe, dass der nächste Satz länger hält. Eventuell gibt es auch ein anderes Reifenfabrikat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit wieviel Grad fährt du denn, dass das so aussieht?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hsRXMvFbn3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was für Pneus sind das?


 Das Profil sieht aus wie Hankook S1 Evo.


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Mach ich nachher.
> Ist aber nicht ganz billog, hab um die 100 dafür geblecht...


 
Is wurst.. Wie is es bei uns? Gespart wird am Essen, nicht am Auto


----------



## Dustin91 (8. März 2014)

Hier mal mein Wägelchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.0 TDI mit 170 PS. Sparsam, schnell, schön, dreckig


Und zum Thema Unfälle habe ich auch noch was:

Ich steh, auf der Mittelspur im Stau, welcher durch einen vorausgehenden Unfall verursacht wurde. Dreispurige Autobahn.
Da immer noch Rettungskräfte für den Unfall ankommen, ist logischerweise schon eine Rettungsgasse vorhanden und ich bin auf mittleren Spur relativ weit rechts.
Vor mir ungefähr ein Kilometer Stau und hinter mir so 200 Meter Stau.

Und was macht da ein gestörter Autofahrer?
Der rast mit mehr als 100 Km/h durch die Rettungsgasse, rammt ein Auto auf der linken Spur, prallt nach rechts ab und schliddert weiter, kracht in die linke Seite des Autos hinter mir, welches danach ein Totalschaden ist, schliddert noch weiter, kracht mir hinten links rein, prallt da ab und rammt noch ein Auto, welches 10 m vor mir auf der linken Spur stand. Das erste Auto leicht beschädigt, das Auto hinter mir und das Auto 10 m vor mir (auf der linken Spur) auch Totalschaden. Mein Auto konnte gerade noch gerettet werden. Zum Glück gibt es die 130 % Regel, welche bis aufs Äußerste ausgereizt wurde. 

Wieso der Irre durch die Gasse gerast ist, weiß ich bis heute nicht. Eine zivile Rettungskraft war er aber nicht, also eilte er nicht zum Unfall und v.a. würde ein geschulter Retter nicht so irre durch ne Rettungsgasse rasen.


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2014)

Wie alt war der?

Mir fällt seit geraumer Zeit auf das viele sehr alte Autofahrer extrem gefährlich Auto fahren.. Da sitzen teilweise Senioren drin die entweder kaum übers Lenkrad gucken können und wenn, haben sie eine 20 cm starke Brille auf und gucken nur nach vorn.. Ob sie die Spur wechseln, abbiegen oder parken.. 

Ich weiß nicht wie es ist so alt zu sein, aber ab nem gewissen Alter muss das doch extrem fahrlässig sein mit starker Sehschwäche oder vermindertem Reaktionsvermögen etc. Auto zu fahren, das wird doch dann irgendwann unmöglich sein. Manche fallen ja teilweise halb aus dem Auto wenn sie aussteigen weil sie kaum noch stehen können, vorhin erst wieder erlebt nachdem ich ihr, nach meinem Angebot zu helfen, gute 10min beim Einparken zugeguckt habe und weitere 5 bis sie ausgestiegen und ihre 2 Taschen rausgezogen hat..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gespart wird am Essen, nicht am Auto


 
Dito 

---------------

Thema Federn: Die hinteren sind drin, hat ca. 1,5std gedauert und es lief alles glatt. 
Hinten ist er nun an beiden Seiten exakt 10mm runter gekommen (im Endeffekt 25mm, da das M-FW auch schon 15mm hatte). 
Etwas setzten wird er sich auch noch, denke mal so ca. 5-10mm.


----------



## fatlace (8. März 2014)

So hier mal die liste.

-Waschhandschuh ( http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Super...andschuh-Fix40)
-Trockentuch (http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Cobra...Microfasertuch)
-Shampoo (http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Megui...-Shampoo-532ml)
-Knete (http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Magic...te-blau-100-gr)
-Detailer (http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Megui...on-Nr-34-473ml)
-Microfasertuch (http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Cobra...Microfasertuch)

Polierschwamm (hart) Autopflege - Autowäsche und Car Care Produkte von Lupus Autopflege
Polierschwamm (weich) Autopflege - Autowäsche und Car Care Produkte von Lupus Autopflege
Politur 1: http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Megui...Compound-450ml
Politur 2: http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Meguiars-Swirl-X-450ml
Microfasertuch: http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Chemi...ertuch-1Stueck


und fertige bilder


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie viel fährst du pro Saison ? Eher sportlich oder normal ? Fährst du viel auf der Autobahn ? Welches Auto ?


Sry, hatte deine Antwort übersehen. 

Ich Fahr leider noch gar nix  Aber sind ca. 18k Kilometer pro Jahr.
 Wohl eher bissel sportlich. 210+ ist doch die angenehmste Reisegeschwindigkeit ^^ 
Häufiger mal, meistens aber Landstraße.
 A6 mit 245PS


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Grad fährt du denn, dass das so aussieht?
> 
> Das Profil sieht aus wie Hankook S1 Evo.


 
Richtig. Sind 275/30R19 - Sturz habe ich nie messen lassen, aber bei 5er Touring generell sehr stark ausgeprägt. Vom Gefühl her würde ich ~3° sagen, wobei die Toleranzen wohl so groß sein sollen, dass man mit jeder Einstellung innerhalb liegt.  Mal sehen, was wir da zaubern können.


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> So hier mal die liste.
> 
> -Waschhandschuh ( http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Super...andschuh-Fix40)
> -Trockentuch (http://www.lupus-autopflege.de/Cobra...Microfasertuch)
> ...


 
Ich will dich ja echt nicht ärgern, aber bis auf Meguiars Swirl Remover 450ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege, 16,90 € diesen Link funktioniert kein einziger  


Aber das Ergebnis ist echt top, besonders mit den neuen Rädern


----------



## fatlace (8. März 2014)

Sry
Die liste ist schon was älter, hatte die so abgespeichert. 
Ich schreib dir die liste nacher per pn


----------



## Dustin91 (8. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie alt war der?


 
Ende 20 ungefähr.

Ja, es fahren echt auch Scheintote Auto.
Ich bin dafür, dass man ab einem gewissen Alter Tests machen muss um seinen Führerschein zu behalten.
Denn das ist einfach ein enormes Risiko auf Deutschlands Straßen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Sry, hatte deine Antwort übersehen.
> 
> Ich Fahr leider noch gar nix  Aber sind ca. 18k Kilometer pro Jahr.
> Wohl eher bissel sportlich. 210+ ist doch die angenehmste Reisegeschwindigkeit ^^
> ...



Goodyear Eagle f1 Asymmetric 2
Hankook VentusV12 Evo
Hankook Ventus S1 Evo
Pirelli PZero



Klutten schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter würde ich auch gerne schon auf  Sommerbereifung wechseln ...aber ich brauche erst zwei neue Reifen für  die Hinterachse. Die Letzten habe ich in 7 Monaten kaputt gefahren, da  der Sturz einfach zu krass ist. Den lasse ich jetzt auf das Maximum der  Toleranz rausdrehen und hoffe, dass der nächste Satz länger hält.  Eventuell gibt es auch ein anderes Reifenfabrikat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nach dem klassischen 'zu viel Sturz' sieht das irgendwie nicht aus. Kann es sein, dass du mit zu wenig Luft gefahren bist ?
Der klassiche Flankentod sieht eher so aus: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
Oder hat's irgendwo immer leicht geschliffen 
Sowas hab ich echt noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. März 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> [...] Ich bin dafür, dass man ab einem gewissen  Alter Tests machen muss um seinen Führerschein zu behalten.
> Denn das ist einfach ein enormes Risiko auf Deutschlands Straßen.


Muss man seit letztes Jahr nicht seinen Führerschein alle paar Jahre (15 oder so?) erneuern und dazu einen Sehtest oder sowas vorlegen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Richtig. Sind 275/30R19 - Sturz habe ich nie messen lassen, aber bei 5er Touring generell sehr stark ausgeprägt. Vom Gefühl her würde ich ~3° sagen, wobei die Toleranzen wohl so groß sein sollen, dass man mit jeder Einstellung innerhalb liegt.  Mal sehen, was wir da zaubern können.


 Dann würd ich aber eher auf was anderes als Sturz Tippen. Bei so wenig dürfte das eigendlich nicht so aussehen. (Außer du bist mit viel viel viel zu viel Luft gefahren) Sieht irgendwie aus, als ob da was geschliffen hat.


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Sry
> Die liste ist schon was älter, hatte die so abgespeichert.
> Ich schreib dir die liste nacher per pn


 
Ach passt schon, muss nich sein 

Ich hab jetzt das hier im Auge Chemical Guys V32 34 36 38 Probe Set - Autopflege Onlineshop

Meint ihr die Menge reicht? Da steht zwar bei richtiger Dosierung reichts aber ich trau dem ganzen nich so


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2014)

Ich hab als Polituren diese drei:

Menzerna SF4000 250ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege, 10,90 €
Menzerna PF2500 250ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege, 7,90 €
Menzerna FG400 250ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege, 7,90 €

Und als Wachs dieses: DODO JUICE Purple Haze Soft Wax 250ml + Gratis Lupus 380 Buffing 40x40cm Microfasertuch online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege, 39,95 €

Für dunkle Lacke einfach nur 

Zur Wäsche benutze ich diese Produkte:

Chemical Guys - Glossworkz Gloss Enchancing Shampoo 473ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege, 12,95 €
Chemical Guys - Pro/P40 Detailer with Carnauba 473ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege, 12,95 €


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2014)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Jungs von der Waschstraße für ein Zeugs benutzen,...  Aber es wirkt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Jungs von der Waschstraße für ein Zeugs benutzen,...  Aber es wirkt...


 
Bei der Taubenscheiße  ?


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2014)

Meistens...


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2014)

Ich werd bei meinem echt zu tun haben.. Die ganz Vogelkacke hat sich richtig reingebrannt und das übers ganze Auto verteilt.. Bis ich den sauber hab, geknetet hab etc. etc. etc. wird 1 Tag allein nicht ausreichen..

E: @King, das was du benutzt zur Politur is ja dan quasi wie bei dem was ich geposted hab Step 1, 2 und 3 richtig? Was davon is dann jeweils für welchen Step zuständig?  Denk ich werd dann ebenfalls das selbe bestellen da mein Lack auch dunkel ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2014)

Die 400er hab ich nur dort verwendet, wo wirklich viele Schlieren und Kratzer waren (Einstiege, Heckklappe) . Da muss man noch mit der 4000er nachpolieren.
Zwischen der 4000er und 2500er sieht man im Endergebnis gar nicht mehr viel Unterschied. Die 4000er benutze ich immer für's Nachpolieren, da diese nur minimal Material abträgt.
Die 2500er ist ein ziemlicher Allrounder 
Das mit dem dunklen Lack bezieht sich auf das Wachs. Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch noch mitbestellen, da der Lack nach dem Polieren sonst ungeschützt und anfällig gegen neue Kratzer ist.


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2014)

Also könnte ich mit der 400er anfangen, mit der 2500er nachpolieren und mit der 4000er das Finish und am Ende natürlich Wachsen? Die Politur wird dann ganz normal auf der Fläche verteilt und dann alles restlos wegpoliert, richtig?

Das is die erste Politur die das Fahrzeug bekommt, deswegen die Fragen. Ich will da nichts falsch machen. Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe dann bestell ich die 4 Produkte, es sei denn ich sollte für die erste Politur vielleicht anderes Zeug nehmen.


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2014)

Heute im neuen 4er gesessen. Man das ist schon ne echt geile karre, die die da gebaut haben


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich werd bei meinem echt zu tun haben.. Die ganz Vogelkacke hat sich richtig reingebrannt und das übers ganze Auto verteilt.. Bis ich den sauber hab, geknetet hab etc. etc. etc. wird 1 Tag allein nicht ausreichen



Nases Zeitungspapier oder Nase Haushaltsrolle auf den Fleck legen. Einwirken lassen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten ist das Zeuge so durch weicht, dass man einfach in nem Schwupps wegwischen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Gegen Vogelscheiße finde ich hilft am besten der Hochdruckreiniger.  Geht am schnellsten. Dem Lack schadet es auch nicht, wenn man nicht bis auf 1cm rangeht.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gegen Vogelscheiße finde ich hilft am besten der Hochdruckreiniger.


 
Einfach bei Regen fahren. Dann ist alles recht schnell weg.
Wasser ist ein gutes Lösungsmittel.


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gegen Vogelscheiße finde ich hilft am besten der Hochdruckreiniger.  Geht am schnellsten. Dem Lack schadet es auch nicht, wenn man nicht bis auf 1cm rangeht.



Die in der Waschstraße hatten gestern nicht alles damit runter bekommen. War festgetrocknet wie Beton.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also könnte ich mit der 400er anfangen, mit der 2500er nachpolieren und mit der 4000er das Finish und am Ende natürlich Wachsen? Die Politur wird dann ganz normal auf der Fläche verteilt und dann alles restlos wegpoliert, richtig?
> 
> Das is die erste Politur die das Fahrzeug bekommt, deswegen die Fragen. Ich will da nichts falsch machen. Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe dann bestell ich die 4 Produkte, es sei denn ich sollte für die erste Politur vielleicht anderes Zeug nehmen.


 
Poliertet du eigentlich von Hand ?
Das wird bei den BMW typischen knüppelharten Lack nämlich kein Spaß 
Man fängt eigentlich immer mit einer feinen Politur auf einem Testspot an.
Ich würde dann mit der 2500er anfangen und mir angucken, wie das Ergebnis aussieht (dafür ist ein Baustrahler gut geeignet. Damit siehst du jeden Kratzer)
Falls noch Kratzer vorhanden sind, nimmst du die 400er. Alle Polituren aber immer durchfahren, d.h. bis diese auf dem Lack durchsichtig werden.
Bevor du das Wachs aufträgst, einmal das Auto gründlich Waschen, damit die Polierrückstände vom Lack runter sind. 
Vor dem Polieren musst du noch kneten mit einer Reinigungsknete, um festsitzende Verunreinigungen vom Lack zu bekommen.
Wäscht du dein Auto selbst, oder fährst du in die Waschstraße ?


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Nases Zeitungspapier oder Nase Haushaltsrolle auf den Fleck legen. Einwirken lassen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten ist das Zeuge so durch weicht, dass man einfach in nem Schwupps wegwischen kann.



Ich mein gar nicht das frisch geschissene sondern dieses eingebrannte.. Wenn man das Zeug etwas länger auf dem Lack ruhen lässt und dann säubert bleibt noch der Umriss vom Fleck und den hab ich mit nichts wegbekommen.. Richtig ekelhaft.

@King

Jo, poliere von Hand, bin da sehr ausdauernd . Mit der Maschine will ich nicht an den Lack weil mir da komplett die Übung fehlt und ich will mir da nichts versauen. Ich bekomm zwar schnell ein Gefühl für solche Dinge aber das Risiko ist halt bei ner Handpolitur geringer.

Waschen werde ich den dann indem ich den vorher in ner SB-Anlage ordentliche vorreinige, danach in ne Waschstraße und dann abkneten. Dann bestell ich mir mal die 3 Flaschen. Vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Achja das Forum gibts ja auch noch 

Ich werd mich heute mal an die Felgen setzen und die sauber machen. Wird jetzt echt mal Zeit mit den Sommerreifen hier.
Die sind noch brandneu, wenn ich die Winterreifen runter mach dann sehe ich auch endlich mal ob irgendwo der Sturz verstellt ist. 
Wenn ja wird das morgen auch noch vermessen. Die Bremsen schaue ich mir dann direkt auch mal an, bin enttäuscht von den Scheiben.
Aber mein Gott, billig Zimmermann Teile... 

Und danach erstmal großputz, den ganzen Winterdreck runter. Vielleicht ist unter dem ganzen Staub ja auch ein Auto 

Ne Dose Lack darfs auch noch sein, an der Kofferrauminnenkante fängts (wie bei jedem C2) an zu gammeln. 
Sieht man eh nicht, da kann man das schonmal mit der Dose machen...

Was gibts eigentlich so für Möglichkeiten zur Sitzreparatur? Auf einer Seite ist der Fahrersitz ziemlich am Sack, Kunstleder aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2014)

@ Beam,
ein richtiges Autoshampoo hast du aber ? Nicht dass du mit Spüli oder sowas wäscht, dann ist das Wachs sofort wieder runter 
Hast du Polierschwämme ?
Falls du bei Lupus bestellst, da bekommst du noch 10% Rabatt  Forumsrabatt & Über uns - Lupus - Autopflegeforum
Falls du noch Infos brauchst, einfach hier vorbeischauen: Autopflegeforum Infoportal


----------



## fatlace (9. März 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=250825711689519


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2014)

Steht gut da


----------



## fatlace (9. März 2014)

Das beste ist, ich bin nichtmal bei facebook angemeldet


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

- Felgen geputzt
- Sommerreifen drauf gemacht
- Festgestellt das die Billigscheiben doch keine Riefen haben
- Festgestellt das der Sturz nicht verstellt ist
- Auto mal von Hand grob geputzt
- Zur Waschbox gefahren und festgestellt das es Sonntags ein Waschverbot gibt

Wer hat das denn eingeführt? Ich meine gerade Sonntags hat man ja mal Zeit...


----------



## keinnick (9. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> - Zur Waschbox gefahren und festgestellt das es Sonntags ein Waschverbot gibt
> 
> Wer hat das denn eingeführt? Ich meine gerade Sonntags hat man ja mal Zeit...



Das ist bei uns schon ewig so aber gewundert habe ich mich damals als Fahranfänger auch.  Ich lese gerade, das scheint von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich zu sein: bundesländer

Fahr also einfach kurz nach:

Bayern 
Hamburg 
Brandenburg 
Hessen 
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 
Sachsen-Anhalt 
Schleswig-Holstein 
Thüringen


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Da ists ja besser wenn ich in die Schweiz fahr  
Aber gut, wasch ich den halt morgen.

Hab jetzt 0,25L Öl auf 1k km Verbraucht


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2014)

Kennt wer im Raum Frankfurt / Mannheim fähige Dekra / TüV Prüfer? Ich müsste mal wissen unter welchen Voraussetzungen ich meine VW Interlagos, bzw OZ Botticelli mit welchen Reifendimensionen vom Scirocco auf den Cupra R montieren darf. Beide Felgen sind 8j x 18


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Versuchs mal mit @Klutten. Dee kommt doch sogar aus Frankfurt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. März 2014)

War das nicht eher Hannover?


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> War das nicht eher Hannover?


 
Stimmt .


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Ja stimmt, Facebook sagt auch Hannover


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kennt wer im Raum Frankfurt / Mannheim fähige Dekra / TüV Prüfer? Ich müsste mal wissen unter welchen Voraussetzungen ich meine VW Interlagos, bzw OZ Botticelli mit welchen Reifendimensionen vom Scirocco auf den Cupra R montieren darf. Beide Felgen sind 8j x 18


 
Müsste per Einzelabnahme gehen. Du brauchst dann ein Traglastgutachten für die Felgen und Reifen, gibt's beim Felgenhersteller/Reifenhersteller. Bei einer 8J Felge nimmt man normalerweise einen 225/40 oder 215/40 Reifen.
Wichtig ist die ET der Felge


----------



## Re4dt (9. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> und fertige bilder


 
Werde mich demnächst auch mal wieder der Handwäsche widmen. Bisher gehe ich nur zur Waschstraße  
Da ich aber eine relativ große Hofeinfahrt habe mit Strom (+Starkstrom) und Wasseranschluss überlege ich mir momentan einen Kärcher Hochdruckreiniger anzuschaffen. Taugen diese Dinger was oder reine Geldverschwendung? Jemand Erfahrung?
Heute wieder Fleißig den Hobel geputzt nun Strahlt er endlich wieder 

@Scholle-Satt lol genau so eine Garage haben wir auch  Mich regt dieses Ständige auf und ab auf daher Park ich meistens vor dem Hof.


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Wenn Kärcher dann die gaaanz großen. Die kleinen taugen mMn nix.
Schau mal bei Kränzle. Alles aus Messing. Saustarke Motoren, unzerstörbare Dinger.

Hab selber den 1151T. Taugt zum ab und zu mal abdampfen, aber ohne Handwäsche nutzt das nix - da wirds nicht zu 100% sauber.


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Beam,
> ein richtiges Autoshampoo hast du aber ? Nicht dass du mit Spüli oder sowas wäscht, dann ist das Wachs sofort wieder runter
> Hast du Polierschwämme ?
> Falls du bei Lupus bestellst, da bekommst du noch 10% Rabatt  Forumsrabatt & Über uns - Lupus - Autopflegeforum
> Falls du noch Infos brauchst, einfach hier vorbeischauen: Autopflegeforum Infoportal



Ne um Gottes Willen, mit Spüli hab ich noch nie mein Auto gewaschen . Werd mir dann auch eins besorgern! Ich lese mich mal noch bisschen in dem Forum ein aber ich hab jetzt so in etwa alles an Infos was ich brauche, vielen Dank!!

Ich war heute auch den ganzen Tag in der Werkstatt und hab mich mit meinem Bekannten an meinen gemacht. Die Glühkerzenaktion war echt eine Achterbahnfahrt  Die ersten 4 gingen super sauber, beim 5. und 6. hats beim drehen plötzlich knack gemacht und der Stift ist jeweils steckengeblieben. Mit Zange und rausziehen war da nichts mehr zu machen, die saßen bombenfest drin. Wir haben dann von Koch Chemie den Universalreiniger in die Führung gegeben, ein wenig wirken lassen und konnten die Stifte dann problemlos entfernen, das Zeug ist echt der Hit!

Zusätzlich wurden die Injektoren ausgebaut und auch in den Reiniger gelegt, die ruhen jetzt bis morgen da drin aber sahen nach wenigen Stunden schon aus wie neu. Auch die Ansaugbrücke und das total versiffte AGR-Ventil konnte man nach kurzer einwirkzeit sehr schön reinigen, aber die Ansaugbrücke war ne echte Drecksarbeit. Zusätzlich noch den LMM, die Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung und ein paar Unterdruckschläuche getauscht, ne Unterdruckdose gewechselt, Drallklappen entfernt und wenn dann morgen hoffentlich die Blindstopfen kommen kann alles wieder zusammengebaut werden.

Aber wir waren erstaunt in welch gutem Zustand, trotz der hohen Kilometer, sich alles befand. Der geschlachtete 530d mit 170tkm auf der Uhr war extremst versifft und verschmutzt.. Da merkt man dann wer sein Auto wie bewegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn Kärcher dann die gaaanz großen. Die kleinen taugen mMn nix.
> Schau mal bei Kränzle. Alles aus Messing. Saustarke Motoren, unzerstörbare Dinger.
> 
> Hab selber den 1151T. Taugt zum ab und zu mal abdampfen, aber ohne Handwäsche nutzt das nix - da wirds nicht zu 100% sauber.


 Jup Kränzle Dinger sind echt gut. Der Kränzle den ich hab ich auch schon total alt, hat nur mal nen Dichtsatz bekommen, weil leicht Wasser im Öl war. ...und ja auch bei Hochdruckreinigern muss nen Ölwechsel gemacht werden. Ist das Öl weiß, ist Wasser drin.


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Ich hab das noch nie gewechselt. Wie oft muss man das denn?


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2014)

Hier noch paar Bilder, leider nur mit der Handycam. Meine Drallklappen waren übrigens alle Intakt und nicht gefährdet, kommt trotzdem raus der Rotz. Morgen gibts dann die Bilder von den Sauberen Teilen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hab selber den 1151T. Taugt zum ab und zu mal abdampfen, aber ohne Handwäsche nutzt das nix - da wirds nicht zu 100% sauber.


 
Wir haben den selben.
Nutze ich aber eher selten für's Auto. 
Meistens jeden Frühling fürs Säubern der Wege im Garten und der Auffahrt. Dafür ist er perfekt


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Dafür benutze ich ihn auch primär. Aber ab und zu kann man damit auch mal das Auto abdampfen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hab das noch nie gewechselt. Wie oft muss man das denn?


 Kommt drauf an wie oft du den nutzt. Lass doch mal nen paar Tropfen ab. Ist es weiß, war der Wechsel schon lange überfällig.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Hier noch paar Bilder, leider nur mit der  Handycam. Meine Drallklappen waren übrigens alle Intakt und nicht  gefährdet, kommt trotzdem raus der Rotz. Morgen gibts dann die Bilder  von den Sauberen Teilen.


 Och da ist ja kaum was drin.  Wenn die richtig zusitzen, dann ist da vielleicht noch 1/5 des originalen Durchmessers.


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2014)

Jo, wir haben bei fast 260tkm auf der Uhr auch ne absolute Katastrophe erwartet, aber wiegesagt, so unterscheiden sich dann wohl gepflegte und ungepflegte Fahrzeuge.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Das hängt mit der Pflege nur bedingt zusammen. Das verwendete Motoröl spielt da eine kleine Rolle, dass stimmt. Viel hohe Last und die Konstruktion des Saugrohres ansich macht den Unterschied zwischen verstopft und frei aus.

Der 642er Motor von Daimler z.B. kann sich fast überhaubt nicht zusetzen, selbst wenn der extrem Opa style gefahren wird.  Beim 640er Motor reichen schon 40000 Kilometer rumgeschleiche, damit das Mischgehäuse so verstopft ist, dass kein Motorstart mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2014)

Mal ne Frage 

Ists sehr kompliziert für einen laien die lautsprecher im Auto zu tauschen?  Weil die serienmäßig eingebauten im Jazz sind nicht so der bringer, da wollt ich die vorne gegen bessere austauschen. 
Was muss ich da großartig beachten?


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Nein eigentlich nicht. Das sind nur ein paar Schrauben.
Tu dir aber den gefallen und dämme die Türen vernünftig. Dazu noch eine kleine Endstufe fürs Frontsystem.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. März 2014)

Nochn kleiner Tipp teilw. sind nicht die Lautsprecher das größte Übel, sondern schlicht und einfach das Ausgabegerät. 
Hatte mal irgendein billig Radio mit USB drin, dann hatte ich ein JVC - ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2014)

Ne ganze Menge. 

In den Türen können Drucksonsoren verbaut sein, die im Zusammenspiel mit der Türfolie die Airbagauslösung steuern. Da muss alles schön dicht sein hinterher.
Bei Türairbags auf jeden Fall Batterie abklemmen und Sterergerätenachlauf abwarten. Sonst musst du zum Händler Fehlerspeicher löschen. Du brauchst eventuell neue Clipse für die Verkleidung(bröseln meist kaputt) und ne Nietzange mit neuen Nieten. Autohersteller nieten Lautsprecher gerne mal.

Löten wirst du auch müssen. Schraubverbinder würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Müsste per Einzelabnahme gehen. Du brauchst dann ein Traglastgutachten für die Felgen und Reifen, gibt's beim Felgenhersteller/Reifenhersteller. Bei einer 8J Felge nimmt man normalerweise einen 225/40 oder 215/40 Reifen.
> Wichtig ist die ET der Felge


 
Das liegt das Problem: Weder von OZ noch von VW gibt es aktuelle Gutachten zu den Felgen.


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2014)

Frag doch mal auf Facebook bei RHD Speedmaster an. 
Die haben Gutachten zu jedem KFZ Teil das es irgendwie mal gegeben hat scheint es mir.


----------



## Zoon (10. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hier noch paar Bilder, leider nur mit der  Handycam. Meine Drallklappen waren übrigens alle Intakt und nicht  gefährdet, kommt trotzdem raus der Rotz. Morgen gibts dann die Bilder  von den Sauberen Teilen.



bei meinen 320d waren die Drallklappen auch mal fällig, da stehst nicht alleine da 




riedochs schrieb:


> Das liegt das Problem: Weder von OZ noch von VW gibt es aktuelle Gutachten zu den Felgen.


 
Da  wirst das gleiche Problem haben wie ich. Habe aktuell einen Chevrolet  Cruze Kl1J - also im Prinzip nen Opel Astra J - für selbigen gibts  richtig schöne Felgen original GM/Opel, Lochkreis und ET passend aber  kein Gutachten für Chevrolet - oder man lässts per Einzelabnahme  eintragen was aber für mich zu kostspielig ist. Bleibt nur der Umweg  über Irmscher - da gibts einigermaßen hübsche Felgen - wo auch das Chevy  Logo als Nabendeckel wieder raufpasst (für mich wichtig  )

War gestern in Hannover unterwegs hab da den Golf R Cabrio, neuen TT und neuen Golf R in Formationsflug gesehen


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> War gestern in Hannover unterwegs hab da den Golf R Cabrio, neuen TT und neuen Golf R in Formationsflug gesehen


 
Je näher man Richtung Wolfsburg kommt, desto öfter sieht man mal solche "Kolonnen". Ist mir Freitag Richtung Berlin auch passiert, da waren es 4 schwarze Touareg, alle mit WOB-?? Kennzeichen, die die linke Spur gepachtet hatten.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

Geblitzt! so eine *******!  30er Zone. 14 zu schnell laut Tacho. Ich hasse die Stadt Wiesbaden!


----------



## winner961 (10. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Geblitzt! so eine *******!  30er Zone. 14 zu schnell laut Tacho. Ich hasse die Stadt Wiesbaden!


 
Ist das nicht nur ne strafe ? Aber Punkte gibt das noch nicht ?


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

Naja. 14 laut Tacho. Ich hab ja nen Digitaltacho im Auto. Deswegen kann ich auch sagen, dass da 44 stand, als ich geblitzt wurde. Tacho geht bissel vor + Toleranz. Da passiert nicht viel. 

Was mich halt ärgert, hab die neben stehen sehen. Bin deswegen vom Gas. Hab aber das 30 Schild übersehen. Da ist für 75 Meter ne 30er Zone wegen ner Schule. Bin extra nochmals rumgedreht um das zu checken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das liegt das Problem: Weder von OZ noch von VW gibt es aktuelle Gutachten zu den Felgen.


 
Für die Felge gibt es aber sicher ein Traglastgutachten. Du kannst dir die per Einzelabnahme eintragen lassen, kostet glaube ich 79€.
Hab ich mit meinen Winterfelgen auch so gemacht, da das eigentlich Felgen vom Z4 sind.


----------



## Seeefe (10. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht nur ne strafe ? Aber Punkte gibt das noch nicht ?



punkte gibts doch erst ab 24 zu schnell weils dann ins strafrechtliche geht oder war das anders?


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> punkte gibts doch erst ab 24 zu schnell weils dann ins strafrechtliche geht oder war das anders?


 
Ab 21 Km/h gibts den ersten. Bin zum Glück bisher verschont geblieben.


----------



## fatlace (10. März 2014)

Hier nochmal die produkte die ich verwendet habe.


----------



## roadgecko (10. März 2014)

Meiner hat heute eine kleine Leistungsspritze bekommen.
Wenn der Zusammenhang nicht past ist egal ich habe einfach mal kopiert 

Ich bin gegen 9.00 Uhr bei MTB angekommen und nach einem kurzen Gespräch ging es dann schon direkt los zur Eingangsmessung.
 Dort gab es dann glatte 200PS und  286Nm. Also ist der Overboost  nicht nur im mittlerem Drehzahl bereich aktiv sondern auch obenrum.

 Allerdings lagen diese 200PS (Danny nannte es Peak) nur in einem sehr kleinen Fenster um 6.000 Upm an.

 Danach wurde das steuergerät ausgebaut und ich musste mich eine weile  gedulden. Nachdem das Steuergerät ca. 30min beim Programmieren war und  wieder eingebaut wurde, ging es nochmals zur Leistungsmessung.

 Das Ergebnis waren wie schon hier geschrieben 208PS und 323Nm welche schon im unteren Drehzahlbereich anliegen.
 Diese 200-208PS liegen aber wie das Diagramm zeigt von 5.000 - 6500  Upm an. Somit gibt es zwar in der Spitze "nur" 8PS mehr aber im unteren  Drehzahlbereich sind es 50Nm und 20-30PS mehr.

 Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es dann zur Probefahrt 

 Und der Unterschied ist schon enorm. In allen gängen und gerade in  dem ich nenne es mal "Alltagsbereich" geht der kleine nun so wie gehen  sollte 

 Es ist nun auch in den höheren gängen merklich zu spüren, wenn der kleine ans Gas geht. 

 Um nochmal auf die Frage nach MTB zurück zukommen. Ich bin super  zufrieden mit der Arbeit und kann die Jungs ruhig weiter empfehlen.

 Zum schluss gibt es natürlich noch das Diagramm


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

Gratulation. Was hast du bezahlt?


----------



## roadgecko (10. März 2014)

Mit TÜV 850€.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

Klingt fair! Coole Aktion!


----------



## roadgecko (10. März 2014)

Das war aber ein Freundschaftspreis. Kontakte Kontakte...


----------



## jUleZ_82 (10. März 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Meiner hat heute eine kleine Leistungsspritze bekommen.
> Wenn der Zusammenhang nicht past ist egal ich habe einfach mal kopiert
> 
> Ich bin gegen 9.00 Uhr bei MTB angekommen und nach einem kurzen Gespräch ging es dann schon direkt los zur Eingangsmessung.
> ...


 

Ich hoffe, du wirst glücklich mit MTB...


----------



## roadgecko (10. März 2014)

Klingt als hättest du Probleme gehabt ?


----------



## Zoon (10. März 2014)

Meiner kommt bald zu EDS aber erst wenn die Werksgarantie rum ist im Herbst. 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja. 14 laut Tacho. Ich hab ja nen  Digitaltacho im Auto. Deswegen kann ich auch sagen, dass da 44 stand,  als ich geblitzt wurde. Tacho geht bissel vor + Toleranz. Da passiert  nicht viel.



Bau da mal nicht mehr so stark drauf. Wo ich  den BMW noch hatte musste ich via Blitzer feststellen wie schrecklich  genau der Tacho doch geht zumindest unterhalb hundert km/h ging der  vielleicht 2 kmh vor.

gestern mal den Cruze ausgefahren wo es die  Situation auf ner leeren A24 erlaubte: Tacho 220, GPS 210. Werksangabe  205. Wobei das Teil gedrosselt ist damit günstige 220 kmh Index Reifen  raufmontiert werden können   bei genau 3500 rpm im 6. Gang geht die Drossel rein es kann auch noch so bergab gehen er bleibt bei 3500 - bei Bergauf merkt man deutlich wie er Schub freigibt gegen die Steigung.


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Mein Tacho geht unter 100 genau 2 kmh vor.
Endgeschwindigkeit liegt laut GPS bei 217,5 kmh im Begrenzer. Da bekomme ich aber Todesangst in dem Ding :ugly


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Meiner kommt bald zu EDS aber erst wenn die Werksgarantie rum ist im Herbst.
> 
> Bau da mal nicht mehr so stark drauf. Wo ich  den BMW noch hatte musste ich via Blitzer feststellen wie schrecklich  genau der Tacho doch geht zumindest unterhalb hundert km/h ging der  vielleicht 2 kmh vor.



Ich weiß auch nicht, ob der Digitaltacho signifikant vorgeht, wenn überhaupt. Wenn, dann nicht viel. Also waren es max. 14 Km/h. Minus Toleranz, das ist ok.


----------



## winner961 (10. März 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du wirst glücklich mit MTB...


 
julez du bsit nicht zufällig im April auf der Streetculture in Nürnberg ?

Zum Thema Tacho da meiner noch nicht wirklich eingefahren ist und ich ihn deshalb noch nice zum Begrenzer gedreht hab läuft er laut Tacho 160 Navi sagt 150 bei 4700 RPM laut Schein soll er maximal 155 Km/h fahren.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob der Digitaltacho signifikant vorgeht, wenn überhaupt. Wenn, dann nicht viel. Also waren es max. 14 Km/h. Minus Toleranz, das ist ok.



Grad mal gecheckt. 30 Zone bis 10 km/h = 15 €. 11-15 km/h = 25 €. Also alles Tutti!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2014)

Auto vorhin noch bei der Werkstatt abgegeben. Morgen werden dann die Federn verbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@fatlace

Hast du schon die 135i Blenden montiert ?


----------



## dsdenni (10. März 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Meiner hat heute eine kleine Leistungsspritze bekommen.
> Wenn der Zusammenhang nicht past ist egal ich habe einfach mal kopiert
> 
> Ich bin gegen 9.00 Uhr bei MTB angekommen und nach einem kurzen Gespräch ging es dann schon direkt los zur Eingangsmessung.
> ...



Der sieht aber auch lecker aus 
Wieviel bezahlt man für so einen?


----------



## Beam39 (10. März 2014)

Meiner is heute auch fertig geworden.. Fährt sich wie nen neues Auto, unfassbar. Ich muss ja davor mit gefühlt 50ps weniger gefahren sein  Bald kommt dann noch Öl und Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel und dann hab ich vorerst Ruhe.


----------



## fatlace (10. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @fatlace  Hast du schon die 135i Blenden montiert ?



Ne noch nicht, hab momentan wenig zeit.
Muss schauen wann ich da zeit für habe.


----------



## 8800 GT (10. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mein Tacho geht unter 100 genau 2 kmh vor.
> Endgeschwindigkeit liegt laut GPS bei 217,5 kmh im Begrenzer. Da bekomme ich aber Todesangst in dem Ding :ugly


 was fährst du?


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Meiner is heute auch fertig geworden.. Fährt sich wie nen neues Auto, unfassbar. Ich muss ja davor mit gefühlt 50ps weniger gefahren sein  Bald kommt dann noch Öl und Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel und dann hab ich vorerst Ruhe.


 
Hä? Ich dachte deine Drallklappen waren nicht zu? 
Warum hast du dann so viel Mehrleistung?

@8800GT: Nen C2 VTS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (10. März 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> was fährst du?


 
Er fährt einen Citroen C2 VTS wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 

Soo endlich sind heute die neuen Scheibenwischer angekommen, die jetzigen sind eine Qual und bisher hat sich jeder Kumpel der mitgefahren ist ordentlich erschreckt wenn das ding bedingt durch den Regensensor mal losging. 
Hoffe die AeroTwins taugen was.


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Hab auch die Aero Twins drauf, aber ich meine das sind nur Scheibenwischer.
Keine Ahnung ob es da so viel Unterschied gibt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2014)

Scheibenwischer, was ist das  ?   Ab 50km/h brauch ich keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nen C2 VTS.


 
217km/h soll die Kiste packen? Komm schon...


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Doch wirklich  Der schnellste im C2 Forum hat 219 kmh laut GPS gemessen.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

Im freien Fall?


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Nein, leicht bergab mit viel Anlauf


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

Ist die Karre nicht mit 201km/h angegeben?


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

202 oder 205, bin mir nicht sicher. 
Im Schein vom Passat hier stehen 206. Vor dem Update lief der aber auch 225.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hab auch die Aero Twins drauf, aber ich meine das sind nur Scheibenwischer.
> Keine Ahnung ob es da so viel Unterschied gibt.


 Versuch mal bei 220km/h+ mit normalen Wischern zu wischen. Die fliegen nur über die Scheibe, weil Luft unter das Gummi kommt und es anhebt. Die Aeros bleiben wegen der Form wensigstens auf der Scheibe auch wenn der Wischermotor die Wischer kaum noch runter bekommt.

Wenn man bei 260 den Wischer betätigt, schlägt er beim Hochfahren bis zum Ende aus und runter braucht er ne habe Ewigkeit. Naja so oft hat man ja nicht die Möglichkeit bei feuchter Straße so schnell zu fahren. Sobald es anfängt nen Wasserfilm zu bilden(</=1mm Wasserhöhe) begnüge ich mich mit ~210 km/h. Bei noch mehr Wasser wird dann ja meist die Sicherweite zu gering, bevor er beginnt aufzuschwimmen.


...meiner läuft auch 238 Tacho(228 GPS) und im Schein steht 215 km/h. Und am Motor ist alles original. Ist wohl gut eingefahren.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2014)

Meiner geht auch auf Tacho ~205kmh und ist mit 186kmh (glaub ich) angegeben... Aber 217 im C2 - alter Falter  - da würde ich am Ende einen Kniefall machen und den Boden küssen .


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> 202 oder 205, bin mir nicht sicher.
> Im Schein vom Passat hier stehen 206. Vor dem Update lief der aber auch 225.


 
Ok


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Falls es dich interessiert: Citron C2 Community :: Thema anzeigen - Endgeschwindigkeit C2

Facelift geht bei 207 in den Begrenzer, VFL erst bei über 214. Bergab gehen dann noch 1, 2 kmH mehr.
Je nachdem wie genau mein Handy ist kommt meine Messung somit schon hin.

@Frag: Bei regen würde ich mich nicht trauen so schnell zu fahren. Ich will aber eh mal ein Training machen damit ich mal genau weiß wie weit ich gehen kann bis ich an die Haftungsgrenze komme.

@Nfs: Ich saß nur auf dem Beifahrersitz aber da bekommst echt Angst. Ich will das auch nie wieder. 
Mir langen ganz ehrlich 180 schon, egal welches Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

Von Citröen gibts doch garantiert nen Datenblatt von dem Auto. Wenn er in den Begrenzer geht kannst du es ja anhand der Drehzahl, Getriebeübersetzung, Differenzialübersetzung und dem dynamischen Reifendurchmesser berechnen. Ist viel genauer als messen.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

Ich hab mir abgewöhnt darüber zu diskutieren, nur soviel...
Hab bestimmt schon 20 Autos (meine eigenen) besessen und KEINS davon lief mehr als 10km/h (GPS) über Herstellerangaben (sofern der Motor Serie war). Höhere Geschwindigkeiten kamen immer nur zu stande durch z.B. Gefälle, Windschatten usw. Im NX Forum wird auch gerne behauptet das die Kisten 240km/h laut GPS schaffen... keiner meiner 6 GTi´s hat das geschafft. Der schnellste lief 225km/h auf Gerader Strecke und hatte 20PS mehr Leistung als Serie. Darum halte ich mich aus solchen Diskussionen lieber raus, in den Foren wird viel geschrieben. Das meiste davon ist purer Blödsinn weil jeder sein Auto gut reden will. Auf die Frage hin "wieso der Hersteller sein Auto absichtlich langsamer angibt als er doch tatsächlich läuft" bekam ich jedoch noch nie eine gescheite Antwort. Ein Bekannter behauptet bis heute noch sein 125PS Carisma würde 245km/h schaffen... auf der AB kommt er trotzdem nicht an mir vorbei sondern im Gegenteil.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mir langen ganz ehrlich 180 schon, egal welches Auto.


 
Mir langen schon 160.


----------



## winner961 (10. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Mir langen schon 160.


 
Also ich finde zwischen 160-180 eine ganz angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit das sollte meiner auch schaffen wenn er eingefahren ist bei mir liegt es an relativ kurz übersetzen 5 Gang.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

Ich fahr am liebsten 140 - 160km/h. Unangenehm wird es ab 200km/h zumindestens in meinen Japan-Schleudern. Andere Autos fahre ich eher selten, beim Skyline war letzte Woche 240km/h noch absolut ok.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also ich finde zwischen 160-180 eine ganz angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit das sollte meiner auch schaffen wenn er eingefahren ist bei mir liegt es an relativ kurz übersetzen 5 Gang.



Sry, ich meinte nicht im Allgemeinen. Und ich meinte 160 im Twingo meiner Frau  . Das ist echt ne Qual. Das Auto ist im Vergleich zu meinem relativ hoch und hat ne ziemliche Seitenneigung. Da kanns dir bei 160 die Kasseler Berge hoch schon Angst und Bange werden.  Zumal, wenn du täglich ein tiefes Auto mit ordentlich Sportfahrwerk fährst. Da ist so ne Twingoschaukel total ungewohnt. 

Tempo 250 ist im Megane hingegen kein Problem. Da wird dann eher der Benzinverbrauch zum Problem. Tempo 200 empfinde ich da noch als moderate Reisegeschwindigkeit. Ich fahre aber in der Regel Tempomat 130. Das reicht eigentlich für die meisten Strecken und den Verkehr auf der Autobahn. Ist eh selten frei, da schwimme ich lieber locker mit, beschleunige und bremse über die Lenkradtasten und belasse es, wie gesagt, bei ca. 130.


----------



## winner961 (10. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sry, ich meinte nicht im Allgemeinen. Ich meinte 160 im Twingo meiner Frau. Das ist echt ne Qual. Das Auto ist im Vergleich zu meinem relativ hoch und hat ne ziemliche Seitenneigung. Da kanns dir bei 160 die Kasseler Berge hoch schon Angst und Bange werden.  Zumal, wenn du täglich ein tiefes Auto mit ordentlich Sportfahrwerk fährst. Da ist so ne Twingoschaukel total ungewohnt.


 
Hat sie einen 2er Twingo ? 

Ich mag meinen so tief  und jetzt mit den Alus ist der echt schick vielleicht gibt es demnächst mal Bilder


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2014)

@Riverna: Meine 205 waren auch bergab - das war ja nicht die Frage .


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Ich schrieb doch sogar das es Bergab ging.
Es ist mir auch relativ egal ob der Karren jetzt 190 oder 230 läuft - es fühlt sich in so nen kleinen Auto einfach nicht sicher an. 
Ich hab Spaß dabei wenn ich flott von der Stelle komme oder von 30 auf 120 ausm Ort für meine Verhältnisse schnell rauskomme und deshalb habe ich das Auto ja schließlich auch ausgesucht.

Im Forum standen für die VFL Modelle eben solche Werte drin deshalb bin ich mit meinem Vater mal kurz auf die AB und wir haben das von mir geschriebene Ergebnis mit dem Handy am Gefälle gemessen. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen und es ist mir aus oben genannten Gründen auch egal.

Wenn du das beim Passat nicht glaubst, vielleicht hast du ja mal die Gelegenheit einen zu fahren. 
Da merkste richtig wie der bei 206 gegen ne kleine Wand fährt.
Vor den Update war er noch offen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

Och, in der neuen S-Klasse hat man selbst im 250er Limiter das Gefühl man sitzt im Sofa. Man hört leichte Windgeräusche, als ob man im Garten sitzt und eine Briese kontinuierlich dahinweht. Ist sehr angenehm so schnell zu fahren.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

Mit Gefälle... 

Wieso misst man eine Endgeschwindigkeit die man nur erreicht durch nicht reele Bedingungen? Sowas ist wie Schwanzvergleich zu rufen und genau zu wissen das man eh den kleinsten hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

Weil man dann die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit kennt.


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Unter reellen Bedingungen ist denke ich mal bei echten 200 Schluss.

@Frag:


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

Womit wir genau da wären wo ich angesetzt habe  Von Bergab war nämlich erst 3 Postings später die rede... aber wie gesagt über sowas zu streiten bringt nichts. Im NX Forum wird sich auch eingeredet das die Karre ein Ferrari für den armen Mann ist... nun ja sollen sie es glauben.


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Lassen wir das, das führt zu nichts...


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2014)

Seit froh wenn ihr Vmax erreicht. Unser Passat hat auch das Problem wie viele 140PS TDI das er Vmax nicht erreicht. Laut Papieren soll er 208 schaffen, bei 200 Tacho ist ziemlich Schluss.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich fahr am liebsten 140 - 160km/h. Unangenehm wird es ab 200km/h zumindestens in meinen Japan-Schleudern. Andere Autos fahre ich eher selten, beim Skyline war letzte Woche 240km/h noch absolut ok.


 

Was du hastn Sky ? Biste auch im Sky-Forum ? Was für ein hast du ?


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

Ist der Skyline von meinem besten Freund, nicht meiner.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2014)

Okey. Ich hol mir auch einen, irgendwann. 

Was den für einen ?


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

R33 GTST mit knappen 500PS


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Hat sie einen 2er Twingo ?
> 
> Ich mag meinen so tief  und jetzt mit den Alus ist der echt schick vielleicht gibt es demnächst mal Bilder


 
Ja. Nen 2er. 75 PS oder so. Weiß garnicht so genau. Ja. Poste ma ein paar Fotos!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2014)

Ah ja den kenn ich ;D Ist doch von Andy der. Hier der Thread von seinem Fahrzeug: Andy's R33 GTS-T Spec 1

Schönes Projekt.


Wie klein das Internet doch ist  Finde es ja immer wieder witzig hier Freunde von irgendwelchen Leuten, oder andere Leute zu sehen die man irgendwo anders schon mal gesehen hat. Und über das Auto kann man den passenden FB Account auch noch dazupacken.


----------



## Beam39 (10. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hä? Ich dachte deine Drallklappen waren nicht zu?
> Warum hast du dann so viel Mehrleistung?
> 
> @8800GT: Nen C2 VTS.
> ...


 
Die Drallklappen haben nichts mit der Leistung zu tun sondern was mit Abgasminderung etc. Meiner fuhr sich die letzten Monate extrem zugeschnürt. Bis 2500 Umdrehungen ging wirklich gar nichts, und dann auf einmal zog er extremst an. War also kein normales Turboloch sondern ne Turbogrube, genauso fuhr er sich auch. Hat auf Gasbetätigungen fast gar nicht reagiert und hat Ewigkeiten gebraucht bis er Ladedruck aufgebaut hat.

Es wird an allem etwas gelegen haben. Zum einen waren 2 Unterdruckschläuche die zum Turbo gingen extremst porös und zugedrückt, das AGR-Ventil war dicht, der Luftmassenmesser sah bescheiden aus, die Injektoren waren verschmutzt etc.

Der fährt sich jetzt echt als hätte der nen neuen Motor drin. Das Turboloch is kaum wahrnehmbar, hängt schön am Gas, läuft ruhig. Wirklich super.

Was meint ihr wie schlimm das war im Kreisverkehr bei extremem Verkehr zu stehen, einen guten Zeitpunkt zum Rausfahren zu finden, rauszufahren aber der Wagen kommt einfach nich ausm Knick und der Hintermann wird im Rückspiegel immer größer  War total ätzend..


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ah ja den kenn ich ;D Ist doch von Andy der.


 
Richtig 
Klein ist die Welt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2014)

Na meinst du ich finde dein FB Account über dein Auto ?


----------



## winner961 (10. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Nen 2er. 75 PS oder so. Weiß garnicht so genau. Ja. Poste ma ein paar Fotos!


 
Mach ich gerne sobald ich meine Bilder von der neuen Cam hab und dann gibt's die Bilder hab sie heute schon mal gemacht war so schönes Wetter


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na meinst du ich finde dein FB Account über dein Auto ?


 
Sollte kein Problem sein... gerade vom roten gibt es zig Bilder wo man relativ leicht auf mein FB Account kommt.


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne sobald ich meine Bilder von der neuen Cam hab und dann gibt's die Bilder hab sie heute schon mal gemacht war so schönes Wetter


 
Na dann hottie flottie mal posten!


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2014)

Ist wer von euch eigentlich schonmal mit dem Colt CZT gefahren?
Mich interessiert das Auto irgendwie total.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2014)

Böses FB


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der fährt sich jetzt echt als hätte der nen neuen Motor drin. Das Turboloch is kaum wahrnehmbar, hängt schön am Gas, läuft ruhig. Wirklich super.


 Jetzt noch nen Auspuff mit weniger Abgasgegendruck drunterbauen. Macht auch beim Diesel nen riesen Unterschied.


----------



## winner961 (10. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Na dann hottie flottie mal posten!


 
Ja ja nur keine Hektik morgen Mittag hab ich Zeit 

@ Watercool ist das der mit 150 PS wenn ja bin ich mal bei uns in der Firma Probe gefahren ist schon nicht schlecht und geht eigentlich auch sehr gut nach vorne. Aber es ist eben ein Kleinwagen der manchem Diesel Angst machen kann auf der Autobahn


----------



## 8800 GT (10. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...meiner läuft auch 238 Tacho(228 GPS) und im Schein steht 215 km/h. Und am Motor ist alles original. Ist wohl gut eingefahren.


 
Aber nicht in der Ebene.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Aber nicht in der Ebene.


 In der Ebene nur mit Windschatten.  Auf absolut grader Straße 230 Tacho, was 220 GPS ergibt.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Böses FB


 
Und gayfunden?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2014)

Ne mach ich morgen am PC.


----------



## Beam39 (10. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jetzt noch nen Auspuff mit weniger Abgasgegendruck drunterbauen. Macht auch beim Diesel nen riesen Unterschied.


 
Z.B. ? Nen Bastard basteln?


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2014)

Ich finde es ist ein echt schönes Bild geworden


----------



## Verminaard (11. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist ein echt schönes Bild geworden


 
Japp, nur das Auto am Rand stoert ein bisschen mMn


----------



## Riverna (11. März 2014)

Blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Zoon (11. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist wer von euch eigentlich schonmal mit dem Colt CZT gefahren?


 
Motor gut Fahrwerk furchtbar. Gabs auch gleichzeitig als Smart 4/4 Brabus. Da hatte die Rappelkiste statt 150 sogar 177 PS. Bei dem war auch das Fahrwerk besser da Brabus abgestimmt. Beide Eimer sind aber schon gut 5 Jahre aus der Produktion. Bei Smart ohne NAchfolge bei Mitsubishi durch den neuen Spaxce Star ersetzt - ein Traum von einem hässlichen Auto 
Ansonsten wenn Mitsubishi = Sportlich, dann Evo 

Der neue Twingo liest sich schon mal spassig, Heckmotor + Heckantrieb - muss Renault nur noch ne RS Version bringen - Scholle wenn ihr einen habt mach mal Fahrbericht


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Ja das der Smart den selben Motor hat weiss ich, aber ich dachte ansonsten waren die komplett verschieden.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der neue Twingo liest sich schon mal spassig, Heckmotor + Heckantrieb - muss Renault nur noch ne RS Version bringen - Scholle wenn ihr einen habt mach mal Fahrbericht



Ja. Ich find den auch toll! Ich hab von nem R.S. noch nix gehört. Wäre aber bestimmt ne geile Karre mit Heckantrieb und Heckmotor. Dazu ca. 170 PS. Spaßig!


----------



## raceandsound (11. März 2014)

Nach jahrelangem Dornröschenschlaf wird Ende der Woche mein Neuzugang (E34 M5) pünktlich zur Saisoneröffnung fertig...YEAH!!!
Folgende Dinge wurden erledigt:

alle Flüssigkeiten erneuert (Motor, Getriebe, Diff, Klima, Bremse, usw...)
Pleuellager erneuert (alten waren noch gut, aber wenn´s schon mal offen ist^^)
ITB (Einzeldrosselanlage) Service and Synch
Zündkerzen erneuert
Ventilspiel geprüft und eingestellt
Steuerkette erneuert
Ölpumpe erneuert
Benzinpumpe erneuert
Bremsen -und Leitungen rundum erneuert
Reifen rundum erneuert
Lichtmaschine erneuert
Supersprint Mittel-und Endtopf
usw usf...

Jo die Vollreinigung steht mir noch bevor, obwohl ich da überlege die mit einem Bekannten (Autoaufbereiter) zu machen.
Dann gibt es auch Fotos! ^^

Was kommt noch im 1.Jahr:
Alarmanlage mit Pager
Stoßleisten rundum neu
Leichtes Bremsenupgrade, muß noch abchecken was Sinn macht,
PU Buchsen Upgrade (vielleicht erst Winter 2014/2015),
Fahrwerk muß ich erst mal sehen, wie sich das originale tut, spätestens wenn die Dämpfer eingehen, kommt was neues (vielleicht erst Winter 2014/2015).
Die ganze Angelegenheit wird so geplant, daß die ganze Fahrwerksgruppe runterkommt, 
damit das Gerät an der Unterseite gegen Rost geschützt und behandelt wird (derzeit noch rostfrei).
http://markd-chips.com/Products.html
Keine Sorge, der weiß was er macht...geht nicht um die Leistung, eher Drehmoment über den gesamten Bereich, Laufruhe und Gasannahme! 

Winter 2015/2016:
Da werde ich mich um Motor, Getriebe -und Diff kümmern.
Karosserie je nachdem was anfällt (Steinschläge/kleine Beulen, usw.)


----------



## der_yappi (11. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Ich find den auch toll! Ich hab von nem R.S. noch nix gehört. Wäre aber bestimmt ne geile Karre mit Heckantrieb und Heckmotor. Dazu ca. 170 PS. Spaßig!


 
Müssen noch nicht mal so viel Pferdchen sein.
Mit 130-150 PS könnte der auch schon lustig werden


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Steuerkette erneuert


 
Ohne Kettenräder? Da hätte ich die Kettenräder gleich mitgemacht oder die Kette nicht erneuert.


----------



## raceandsound (11. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ohne Kettenräder? Da hätte ich die Kettenräder gleich mitgemacht oder die Kette nicht erneuert.


 
natürlich mit...+Laufschiene usw...ich fackel da meist nicht lang umher, vor allem wenn es schon offen ist!


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Müssen noch nicht mal so viel Pferdchen sein.
> Mit 130-150 PS könnte der auch schon lustig werden



Naja, der aktuelle Twingo R.S. hat 133 PS. Deswegen schätz ich mal, dass die beim Nächsten vielleicht auf maximal 170 PS gehen. 

Hab auch mal kürzlich überlegt, ob ich mir nen gebrauchten Twingo R.S. für die Tourifahrten auf der NOS zulegen soll. Dann kann der Megane zu Hause bleiben. Der ist mir sowieso fast zu schnell für die NOS. Zudem ist er mir auch noch zu neu. Ich muss den erst mal nicht mit aller Gewalt zugrunde richten. Aber so ein Twingo R.S. hat out of the Box ein gutes Sportfahrwerk, Bremsen, die auf der NOS funzen und mit 133 PS genug PS um auf der NOS Spaß zu haben. Zudem sind die Ersatzteile günstig. Perfektes Ringtool...


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Dann doch lieber nen 325i E36, meinste nicht?


----------



## winner961 (11. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, der aktuelle Twingo R.S. hat 133 PS. Deswegen schätz ich mal, dass die beim Nächsten vielleicht auf maximal 170 PS gehen.
> 
> Hab auch mal kürzlich überlegt, ob ich mir nen gebrauchten Twingo R.S. für die Tourifahrten auf der NOS zulegen soll. Dann kann der Megane zu Hause bleiben. Der ist mir sowieso fast zu schnell für die NOS. Zudem ist er mir auch noch zu neu. Ich muss den erst mal nicht mit aller Gewalt zugrunde richten. Aber so ein Twingo R.S. hat out of the Box ein gutes Sportfahrwerk, Bremsen, die auf der NOS funzen und mit 133 PS genug PS um auf der NOS Spaß zu haben. Zudem sind die Ersatzteile günstig. Perfektes Ringtool...


 
Stimme ich zu  würde mir auch gefallen der Preis ist aber noch relativ hoch  und @kai wenn e36 dann nur den M3 oder den 323ti


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Die meisten fahren halt den 325er als Ringtool,
wird ja wohl was dran sein.
Preislich bekommste die ja hinterher geworfen.


----------



## winner961 (11. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die meisten fahren halt den 325er als Ringtool,
> wird ja wohl was dran sein.
> Preislich bekommste die ja hinterher geworfen.


 
Das stimmt aber mir gefallen aus dieser Bau Reihe eben nur der Touring und der Compact


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber nen 325i E36, meinste nicht?



Sorry. Ich hab keine Ahnung von BMW, wieviel PS und so und welches Baujahr ein E36 ist. Für mich als Ringtool fände ich, wie bereits gesagt, den Twingo perfekt. Mehr muss es nicht sein.


----------



## winner961 (11. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sorry. Ich hab keine Ahnung von BMW, wieviel PS und so und welches Baujahr ein E36 ist. Für mich als Ringtool fände ich, wie bereits gesagt, den Twingo perfekt. Mehr muss es nicht sein.


 
Der E36 325i hat 192 PS nur als Info als auch nicht wenig


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Mit gings jetzt um den Zweck. Wie der aussieht wäre zumindest mir egal.
In den Touriforen ist man sich halt einig das die E36 wie für den Ring gemacht sind und den eben auch entsprechend viele Leute fahren.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mit gings jetzt um den Zweck. Wie der aussieht wäre zumindest mir egal.
> In den Touriforen ist man sich halt einig das die E36 wie für den Ring gemacht sind und den eben auch entsprechend viele Leute fahren.



Ja. Und insgeheim habe ich auch die Vermutung, dass wegen den ganzen alten zusammengeschusterten BMWs die Motorradfahrer auf der NOS sterben. Irgenwer muss ja die Betriebsmittel auf der Strecke verteilen.


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Keine Ahnung, solche Leute sollten sie aber erst gar nicht rauf lassen.
Man sollte doch bevor man auffe Nos geht zumindest dafür sorgen das der Karren dicht ist.


----------



## roadgecko (11. März 2014)

Wo wir grad beim Thema Betriebsmittel sind 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykI7jdpgKdI


----------



## dekay55 (11. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Und insgeheim habe ich auch die Vermutung, dass wegen den ganzen alten zusammengeschusterten BMWs die Motorradfahrer auf der NOS sterben. Irgenwer muss ja die Betriebsmittel auf der Strecke verteilen.



Man kanns aber auch übertreiben, das sind genauso die neuen Kisten die hoffnungslos überfordert sind wenn man einmal ne schnellere Runde auf der NOS fährt mit nem Serienwagen der so richtig kein stück dafür ausgelegt ist. 

Also bei meinen "zusammengeschusterten" BMW´s ist noch nie irgendwie irgendwas ausgelaufen weil die kiste Alt oder schlecht gebaut war. 

@Watercooled naja der E36 wie gemacht für den Ring ? Was sind den das für leute die so ne aussage machen ? Ich sag mal so wenn alter BMW dann hast mit nem E30 die besten Chancen und den meisten spass, entweder mit nem gemachten 2.7er 12V, oder mit nem E30 und ner M50B25 maschine ( eben jene ausm 325I E36 ) da muss man aber dann auch bisl mehr machen. Mit nem "original" 2.7er hast eine der schönsten Fahrspass Maschinen für nen Ring, aufgrund dessen das die Gewichtsverteilung einfach Perfekt ist und der Grenzbereich ziemlich groß ist, ich erwähne es immer gerne wieder, nicht ohne grund ist der E30 der erfolgreichste Tourenwagen weltweit ( und das seit mehr als 20 jahren ) nicht ohne grund wird der E30 auch heute noch sehr gern bei Rallys, Bergrennen, Amateurcups genutzt. Der grund warum der E36 so beliebt ist, dürfte nur daran liegen das er billig ist wie sau, die ersatzteile im überfluss vorhanden sind, aber sicher nicht weil er perfekt ist für den Ring, zumindest nicht im Serienzustand.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2014)

Ich würde auf jedenfall Geld in die Hang nehmen. Sicherheotszelle und Schalensitze sind mMn Pflicht. Dann noch ein Wagen mit Allrad.  Entweder ein wrx sti oder ein Evo. Bekommt man günstig in UK. Da muss man zwar etwas Rost entfernen ist aber locker schneller aufm Ring.


----------



## dekay55 (11. März 2014)

Schneller aufm Ring ist man in erster Linie mal wenn man gut fahren kann, auch nen 30 jahre alter und 300Ps schwächere Wagen kann nen neuen Paroli bieten. Das man nen Evo oder sowas hat, ist erstmal kein garant dafür das man schnell ist, wichtig sind auch die Reifen 

Sieht man hier sehr schön, trotz doppelt so viel Leistung gewinnt der Porsche in den Kurven einfach kein Land, was zum einen daran liegt das der BMW Semislicks hat, und der Fahrer richtig fahren kann. 
1 Runde Oschersleben onboard BMW E30 hinter Porsche GT3 996 - YouTube


BTW aus den UK würd ich mir niemals nen Auto kaufen, die meisten sind dermassend runtergerockt, also ich hab bisher noch kein einzigen UK Import gesehen der halbwegs noch okay war.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Man kanns aber auch übertreiben, das sind genauso die neuen Kisten die hoffnungslos überfordert sind wenn man einmal ne schnellere Runde auf der NOS fährt mit nem Serienwagen der so richtig kein stück dafür ausgelegt ist.
> 
> Also bei meinen "zusammengeschusterten" BMW´s ist noch nie irgendwie irgendwas ausgelaufen weil die kiste Alt oder schlecht gebaut war.


 
Es sind halt einfach viele alte BMWs aufem Ring unterwegs. Warum auch nicht? Heckantrieb und die Leistung stimmt sicher auch. Zudem sind die Dinger, so von Baujahr 1990 bis 2000, auch relativ günstig zu bekommen. Vermutlich auch die Ersatzteile. Leider sind die Autos zum Teil halt wirklich zusammengeschustert. Müssen ja nur ein paar Runden auf der NOS halten. Da wird lieber in die Bremse investiert, als ma zu schauen, ob das Auto übermäßig tropft. Ist ja nicht nur bei BMW so. Aber alte BMWs sind bei den älteren Autos halt überproportional aufem Ring vertreten. Deswegen gibts auch keine Tageszulassungen aufem Ring, oder rote Schilder. Dann würden vermutlich noch viel üblere Kisten auf der NOS unterwegs sein.


----------



## winner961 (11. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Schneller aufm Ring ist man in erster Linie mal wenn man gut fahren kann, auch nen 30 jahre alter und 300Ps schwächere Wagen kann nen neuen Paroli bieten. Das man nen Evo oder sowas hat, ist erstmal kein garant dafür das man schnell ist, wichtig sind auch die Reifen
> 
> Sieht man hier sehr schön, trotz doppelt so viel Leistung gewinnt der Porsche in den Kurven einfach kein Land, was zum einen daran liegt das der BMW Semislicks hat, und der Fahrer richtig fahren kann.
> 1 Runde Oschersleben onboard BMW E30 hinter Porsche GT3 996 - YouTube
> ...


 
Dekay ist des der vom 318is ? aber hast du dir deinen schon wieder gekauft oder was schönes gefunden ? und letzte Frage kommst du nach Stuttgart zum grillen wenn es denn ist ? oder eher nach Bad Dürkheim obwohl da ja zurzeit nichts los zu sein scheint


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Schneller aufm Ring ist man in erster Linie mal wenn man gut fahren kann, auch nen 30 jahre alter und 300Ps schwächere Wagen kann nen neuen Paroli bieten. Das man nen Evo oder sowas hat, ist erstmal kein garant dafür das man schnell ist, wichtig sind auch die Reifen
> 
> Sieht man hier sehr schön, trotz doppelt so viel Leistung gewinnt der Porsche in den Kurven einfach kein Land, was zum einen daran liegt das der BMW Semislicks hat, und der Fahrer richtig fahren kann.
> 1 Runde Oschersleben onboard BMW E30 hinter Porsche GT3 996 - YouTube
> ...



Kommt immer darauf an, es gibt auch gute Autos. Kenne einige die ein Auto aus UK haben, wo vllt. nur ein Dom oder so gerostet war. In UK kann man sich ja die Autos noch anschauen, ist ja nicht so weit weg. 

Bei dem Rest stimme ich dir zu, da finde ich dieses Video hier echt Klasse: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBFjHjm0O5M
Ein Super Fahrer der Typ, zeigt den Leuten wo es lang geht. 

Auch habe ich schon Videos gesehen, da war einer mit seinem 300+ Ps Wagen unterwegs und in der Kurve ist eiskalt ein Mini vorbeigezogen. 

Halte von den BMW`s nicht so viel, gibt es zu viele von. Mag sicher gut sein, aber ist viel zu Mainstream, ausserdem bietet Allrad auch einen guten Vorteil mMn.


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Ihr müsst da aber auch unterscheiden ob da jetzt einer voll am Limit fährt oder ob da einer mit seinem neuen 997 nur mal die Strecke erkunden will.

Das beste Video das ich jetzt gesehen habe war das mit dem EP3 Civic. 
(Einfach bei YouTube suchen, das Video wo der Fahrer Handschuhe trägt).
Der kann mMn echt fahren.

Edit: Den Typ hier meine ich: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KKSt6ppO9g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

Also ich mag "meine" Garage! Da steht er ganz gut! Hab mir aber beim Aussteigen gleich mal ordentlich die Birne angehauen und meine Kurzstabantenne hab ich auch noch nicht. Macht aber eigentlich nix. Wie ich erfahren hab, verbaut Renault in der Heckscheibe beim Megane ne zweite Antenne für besseren Empfang. Bin mal heut ohne Antenne aufem Dach rumgefahren und der Empfang nur "über die Heckscheibe" war bestens.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2014)

@ Diskussion Nordschleife,

Allrad braucht man auf der (trockenen) NoS eigentlich nie/hat sehr wenig Nutzen, wenn man nicht mit über 300PS fährt.
Selbst eine Sperre beim Heckantrieb ist eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## killer196 (11. März 2014)

Hey, was haltet ihr von einem Honda civil eg3? Gibt hier in Wiesbaden einer angeboten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2014)

Finde den EG6 nicht schlecht. Aber leider hat Honda fast nur Frontantrieb. 

Ja Heckantrieb ist nicht schlecht, aber man kann genauso gut sagen bis 300 PS kannst du dann auch Frontantrieb fahren. Allrad ist aber von Vorteil. Das KANN keiner abstreiten,


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2014)

Ich kenne auf der NoS nahezu keine Stelle, an der ein Allrad bis zu der oben erwähnen Leistung wirkliche Vorteile hat.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kenne auf der NoS nahezu keine Stelle, an der ein Allrad bis zu der oben erwähnen Leistung wirkliche Vorteile hat.



Solange, wie es trocken ist...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Solange, wie es trocken ist...


 
Hab ich doch ein paar Beiträge über diesem geschrieben


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

Stimmt. Überlesen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2014)

Früher oder später geht man eh auf mehr Leistung. Ich meinte nur das Allrad in fast allen fällen einem ein-Achsen Antrieb (wtf- Neulogismus ) überlegen ist. Auch ausserhalb der NOS, auch auf anderen Strecken, und vor allen Dingen wenn man mal auf nicht perfekten Straßenverhältnissen fährt.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

Wie oft kommt die Allraddiskussion? Alle 50 Seiten?


----------



## Verminaard (11. März 2014)

Ueber irgendwas muessen wir doch reden!


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Wie wärs mit Öl?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2014)

Naja, ihr findet doch Heck besser als Front ( Ich auch) aber egal.. Allrad bleibt Allrad.


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Und Brautkleid bleibt Brautkleid.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2014)

Ah ja, hatte ich ja noch gar nicht geschrieben: Federn sind drin, sieht klasse aus und fährt sich deutlich besser als das M-Fahrwerk mit dem originalen Federn  Ist sogar etwas komfortabler geworden (hätte ich nie gedacht), aber mit deutlich weniger Seitenneigung 
Nun aber ein kleiner Nachteil: Die Sommerräder schleifen an der VA bei sehr, sehr schnellen Kurvenfahrten minimalst am Kotflügel (fast nicht sichtbar und bei normaler bis sportlicher Fahrweise nicht vorhanden, aber Schleifen ist Schleifen)
Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich die vorderen Kotflügelkanten etwas weiter anlege/anlegen lasse (ich schäte 2-3mm reichen aus)


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

Erledigt sich das Schleifen nicht irgendwann von selbst?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Erledigt sich das Schleifen nicht irgendwann von selbst?


 
Klär mich auf.


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Wenn es durch schleift?


----------



## Zoon (11. März 2014)

Wenn die Reifen abgescheuert sind oder das Plaste vom Innenkotflügel .. oder beides 

Würde das aber lieber auf vernünftigen Wege lösen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2014)

Ich guck mir das am WE nochmal vernünftig an. Hab jetzt die Stellen, an denen ich denke es könnte schleifen, mit einem Edding markiert. Wenn dieser morgen Abend weg ist, kann ich sehen wo es schleift.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Diskussion Nordschleife,
> 
> Allrad braucht man auf der (trockenen) NoS eigentlich nie/hat sehr wenig Nutzen, wenn man nicht mit über 300PS fährt.
> Selbst eine Sperre beim Heckantrieb ist eigentlich nicht nötig.


 Aber wenn es mal nass ist... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59vVcLlmrBM

Traktionsverlust hatte ich nie, obwohl ich immer voll draufgelatscht bin.  Im nassen brauch ich aber noch mehr Runden. Die Nordschleife ist wirklich extremst schwierig im nassen, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Am geilsten ist Hohe Acht. Am Anfang der Kurve extrem glatt, ab Mitte extreme Haftung. Man muss quasi viel zu schnell reinschliddern und wissen das er dann irgendwann packt. Kallenhard ist bei Regen absolut Horror. Auf der trocken Ideallinie ist ähnlich viel Grip, wie auf Schnee.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja  Heckantrieb ist nicht schlecht, aber man kann genauso gut sagen bis 300  PS kannst du dann auch Frontantrieb fahren. Allrad ist aber von  Vorteil. Das KANN keiner abstreiten,


Allrad ftw! Muss man nicht immer so vorsichtig ans Gas.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2014)

Im Nassen ist Metzgesfeld und folgende Kurven auch fies.
Metzgesfeld richtig viel Grip und die nächsten Kurven bis Wehrseifen wieder richtig rutschig.

Edit: Auch nicht schön: Nürburgring Nordschleife BMW 130i chasing Ford Focus RS - heavy crash - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

Ich schliddere da nie! Ich hab immer das ESP an!


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2014)

Wieso kann man nicht mit ESP schliddern? Das ESP versucht das schliddern wieder zu korregieren und verhindert es nicht. Wenn du nicht schlidderst, bis du eindeutig zu langsam. Der instabile Bereich des Autos ist der Bereich, in dem man schnell unterwegs ist.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der instabile Bereich des Autos ist der Bereich, in dem man schnell unterwegs ist.



Äh, lies dir den Satz bitte nochmals selbst laut vor, und erklär mir dann bitte nochmal den Kontext... Ich verstehs nämlich nicht!


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

"Im Grenzbereich und leicht darüber hinaus bist du schnell" ist denke ich mal die Message.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Äh, lies dir den Satz bitte nochmals selbst laut vor, und erklär mir dann bitte nochmal den Kontext... Ich verstehs nämlich nicht!


 Man kann mit ESP problemlos in den instabilen Bereich reinfahren und schliddern. Es wird dann ja aktiv und versucht dich wieder zurück zu holen. Mein ESP hilft dir z.B. nicht wirklich doll. Wenn du da das Auto nicht selber fängst, dann gehst du auch mit ESP ab oder drehst dich. Ist nen relativ altes ESP, bei den neuen wird es je nach Einstellung anders sein. Mit Straßen ESP sind keine Topzeiten möglich aber reichlich rutschen ist damit problemlos möglich.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edit:  Auch nicht schön:  Nürburgring  Nordschleife BMW 130i chasing Ford Focus RS - heavy crash -  YouTube



Die haben bei dem Nebel die Strecke freigegeben! Da fährt nicht mal VLN. Ich wär da im Nebel nicht so flott unterwegs gewesen.

An der Stelle wär ich auch mal fast abgeflogen, weil nen M3 nach Einschlag sein komplettes Kühlwasser auf der Piste verteilt hat. Hatte es zum Glück noch rechtzeitig gesehen und Warnblinker angemacht und gebremst, was dem Caterham hinter mir den Arsch gerettet hat. Ich hab zwar nen ordendlichen Schlenker gemacht aber noch ma Glück gehabt.
...der Ford hatte aber auch ne echt komische Fahrweise... Hätte er dann nicht mitten in der Kurve auf die Bremse getippt, wär er auch vielleicht nocht aus der Nummer rausgekommen.



watercooled schrieb:


> "Im Grenzbereich und leicht darüber hinaus bist du schnell" ist denke ich mal die Message.


 Leicht über Grenzbereich bedeutet Planke. Man sollte nur bis in den Grenzbereich und nicht weiter.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann mit ESP problemlos in den instabilen Bereich reinfahren und schliddern. Es wird dann ja aktiv und versucht dich wieder zurück zu holen. Mein ESP hilft dir z.B. nicht wirklich doll. Wenn du da das Auto nicht selber fängst, dann gehst du auch mit ESP ab oder drehst dich. Ist nen relativ altes ESP, bei den neuen wird es je nach Einstellung anders sein. Mit Straßen ESP sind keine Topzeiten möglich aber reichlich rutschen ist damit problemlos möglich.



Man konnte das vielleicht mal. 

Das ESP regelt im Normalmodus absolut rigoros. Da rutscht nix. Das dreht mir schon bei ner normalen Durchfahrt im Karussell die Geschwindigkeit auf 30 km/h runter. Und es dreht dir sogar die Leistung ab, wenn du nur mit zu stark eingeschlagen Vorderrädern aus ner Kurve raus beschleunigt. Rutschen kannst du vielleicht, wenn die Straße nass ist und du es schaffst , unter dem Regelbereich vom ESP zu bleiben. Da musst du aber wirklich sehr vorsichtig fahren. Um so schneller und hektischer du fährst, um so stärker die Regeleingriffe. Rutschen mit ESP war mal früher. Bei meinem zweiten Cup Clio hat das ESP auch erst dann angefangen zu regeln, wenn du quasi schon im Gebüsch gesteckt hast. Das hätte im Endeffekt nur nen Dreher im letzten Moment verhindert. Mit dem aktuellen ESP käme das Auto noch nicht mal in den Zustand, dass es sich eventuell drehen könnte. Zumindest im normalen Modus vom ESP. Im Sportmodus gibts keine ASR mehr, das ABS regelt sportlicher und das ESP ist ist fast komplett off.  Regeleingriffe gibt es so gut wie keine mehr. Zumindest auf der GP-Strecke vom Nürburgring. Nordschleife bin ich bis jetzt immer nur im Normalmodus (inklusive 30 km/h Karussell) gefahren.

Wegen dem Nebel: die geben doch so gut wie immer die Strecke frei. Ich hab selten ne Sperrung wegen Nebel erlebt. Vielleicht war das früher mal. Aber jetzt, wo die Geld brauchen, Feuer frei! Scheiß doch auf den Nebel.


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

Mein ASR ist total lustig 
Der hat erst mal ne Sekunde Schlupf bis das ASR merkt "Ahh jetzt ja!".
Und dann haste nur noch das Gefühl das dir jemand mit nen Vorschlaghammer auffe Vorderachse klopft


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2014)

Dann ist dein Normalmodus ja schlimmer als das ESP von Daimler.  Denn selbst das lässt rutschen problemlos zu, auch wenn das schon extrem sensibel anspricht.(auch bei neueren Fahrzeugen) Bei ner neuen B-Klasse muss man bei ner Vollbremsung aus 200 richtig am Lenkrad arbeiten, um in der Spur zu bleiben. Keine Ahnung, was die da am Fahrwerk gemacht haben. Auf der ersten Abnahme-Fahrt, wo ich Grundsetzlich ne Vollbremsung mache hab ich gedacht das da die Bremse nicht richtig funkioniert und bin anschließend erstmal übern Bremsenprüfstand.

Im Karussell ist das eine Fehlfunktion des ESP, was aber bei fast jedem Auto auftritt. Für eine solche Kurve gibt es kein Kennfeld im ESP.

Immerhin kann man es ja abschalten, was heuzutage nicht mehr überlich ist.



watercooled schrieb:


> Mein ASR ist total lustig
> Der hat erst mal ne Sekunde Schlupf bis das ASR merkt "Ahh jetzt ja!".
> Und dann haste nur noch das Gefühl das dir jemand mit nen Vorschlaghammer auffe Vorderachse klopft


Ich sag nur KIA Picanto ABS. Das regelt langsamer als ne Stotterbremsung. Wenn man damit ne Vollbremsung macht, blockiert auch schonmal nen Rad kurzzeitig komplett.


----------



## dsdenni (11. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mein ASR ist total lustig
> Der hat erst mal ne Sekunde Schlupf bis das ASR merkt "Ahh jetzt ja!".
> Und dann haste nur noch das Gefühl das dir jemand mit nen Vorschlaghammer auffe Vorderachse klopft



Warum klingt das eig. So?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Warum klingt das eig. So?


 Weil die Bremsflüssigkeit durch die Regelung hin und her schießt in den Leitungen und das Geräusche macht. Nen aktuelles ESP macht 60-100 Regelungen die Sekunde da ist das nicht mehr so stark.


----------



## dsdenni (11. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil die Bremsflüssigkeit durch die Regelung hin und her schießt in den Leitungen und das Geräusche macht. Nen aktuelles ESP macht 60-100 Regelungen die Sekunde da ist das nicht mehr so stark.



Bei dem VW Bora Kombi den mein Vater mal hatte, war das im Winter immer richtig laut


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2014)

@King

Hab gestern das ganze Zeug bestellt, deinetwegen bin ich 100€ ärmer  Mal gucken wann ich dazu komm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King
> 
> Hab gestern das ganze Zeug bestellt, deinetwegen bin ich 100€ ärmer  Mal gucken wann ich dazu komm.


 100€ und man muss es noch selber machen.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2014)

Ich empfinde die Regeleingriffe des ASR als relativ sanft. Passiert ja mal mit Winterreifen und bei nasser Straße, dass das ASR eingreifen muss. Das ist aber bei weitem nicht mehr so ruppig, wie es früher war.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Normalmodus ja schlimmer als das ESP von Daimler.  Denn selbst das lässt rutschen problemlos zu, auch wenn das schon extrem sensibel anspricht.



Warum auch nicht? Das Auto hat drei ESP-Modi. Normal, Sport und Off. Wobei Off auch Off ist. Nicht wie bei der VW-Variante. Warum sollten die dann den Normalmodus nicht komplett auf Sicherheit auslegen? Wer es rasanter will, kann ja immer noch den Sportmodus nehmen, oder das ESP ganz abschalten.


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 100€ und man muss es noch selber machen.


 
Dafür haut mir auch niemand mehr Hologramme rein und spaß macht es ja auch


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil die Bremsflüssigkeit durch die Regelung hin und her schießt in den Leitungen und das Geräusche macht. Nen aktuelles ESP macht 60-100 Regelungen die Sekunde da ist das nicht mehr so stark.


 
60-100?! Bei mir klingts nach 10  
Gerade wenn man im 2. in der Kurve mal etwas beherzter aufs Gas steigt dann kommt der erwähnte Vorschlaghammer.
Wenn ich das im Passat mache ist das ein sanftes Vibrieren.

@Scholle: Bei VW geht das ESP aber auch teilweise komplett aus wenn man den Knopf 20 Sekunden oder länger gedrückt hält.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Warum klingt das eig. So?


 
Ich denke mal, er meint das Stempeln der VA. 
Das kommt daher, dass die Räder durchdrehen und zwischendurch kurzzeitig wieder Haftung aufbauen. Das sind dann die Schläge.



Beam39 schrieb:


> @King
> 
> Hab gestern das ganze Zeug bestellt, deinetwegen bin ich 100€ ärmer  Mal gucken wann ich dazu komm.


----------



## Falk (12. März 2014)

So, warte gerade drauf das die Werkstatt Sommerreifen aufzieht. Hat natürlich prompt leichten Frost auf dem Auto gegeben letzte Nacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2014)

Seit Montag habe ich jeden Morgen gekratzt und Mittags waren es 20 Grad. Reifenwahl schwierig.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Seit Montag habe ich jeden Morgen gekratzt und Mittags waren es 20 Grad. Reifenwahl schwierig.



ja das ist schon echt ein komisches wetter momentan 
heute hatten wir auch um die 0° heut morgen und später sollens wieder 15-20° werden 

ich zieh meine jedenfalls diese woche drauf, kann die kaputten stahlfelgen nicht mehr sehen  zudem sieht der wagen in der sonne mit den sommerfelgen wesentlich besser aus


----------



## Beam39 (12. März 2014)

Wtf.. Gestern bestellt und heute ist das Polierzeug bereits da.. Sind ganz schön fix die Jungs von Lupus 

@King, kannst du mir mal bitte verraten warum das Wachs duftet? Is das son Autoparfüm oder wat?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. März 2014)

Tja einfach im Winter auch Alus rauf. Warum fährst du zum  Reifenwechsel in die Werkstat?!?  Wtf


----------



## watercooled (12. März 2014)

Wenn du von Hand Reifen aufziehen kannst....


----------



## Verminaard (12. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Seit Montag habe ich jeden Morgen gekratzt und Mittags waren es 20 Grad. Reifenwahl schwierig.


 

In der Mittagspause mal eben Sommerreifen draufziehen und vorm Schlafengehen Winterreifen.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## orca113 (12. März 2014)

Ist im Moment echt blöd auch im Rheinland.


----------



## fatlace (12. März 2014)

So ich war gerade beim tüv, felgen eingetragen.
82euro, letzte eintragung ist jetzt schon länger her bei mir, dachte eig das wär günstiger.
Aber egal streetlegal unterwegs jetzt
Jetzt können die kontrollen kommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> In der Mittagspause mal eben Sommerreifen draufziehen und vorm Schlafengehen Winterreifen.
> Wo ist das Problem?


 1. Hab keine Zentralverschlüsse
2. Druckluft Wagenheberstempel sind laut StVZO nicht zugelassen 
3. Hab ich keinen Schlagschrauber mit einstellbarem Drehmoment und mein Kompressor ist für so nen Monster zu klein 

Wenn ich die 3 Sachen hätte, würde ich öfters mal die Räder hin und hertauschen.


----------



## Verminaard (12. März 2014)

Mahaha, stell mir gerade vor wie alle in der Mittagspause auf den Parkplatz hetzen und mal eben reifen wechseln


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wtf.. Gestern bestellt und heute ist das Polierzeug bereits da.. Sind ganz schön fix die Jungs von Lupus
> 
> @King, kannst du mir mal bitte verraten warum das Wachs duftet? Is das son Autoparfüm oder wat?


 
Ja, die liefern sehr schnell 
Ist doch geil, ich finde, das riecht klasse  Da wirst du aber nach 2-3 Tagen auf dem Lack nichts mehr riechen.

____________________________

btw.
Es schleift doch nicht am Kotflügel.
Ist zwar sehr knapp aber der Reifen zieht sich in sehr schnellen Kurven so stark, dass sich an der oberen Flanke ein tiefschwarzer Streifen entlang zieht.
Das Auto ist auch viel kurvenwilliger geworden und untersteuern tut er eigentlich gar nicht mehr.
Die maximale Kurvengeschwindigkeit liegt nun deutlich höher. 
Denke mal das liegt am nun höheren negativ-Sturz an der VA, aufgrund der Tieferlegung.
Insgesamt ist das Fahrwerk mit den Federn deutlich ruhiger geworden und sogar etwas komfortabler mit deutlich weniger Seitenneigung.
Warum hab ich das nicht schon vorher gemacht  ?


----------



## dekay55 (12. März 2014)

@Winner nein der auf dem Video war nicht der vom 318is, man hört ja deutlich das es nen 12V Reihensechser, ist nen aufgebauter 2.7Liter Motor mit 3 45er DCOE Weber Vergaser, wurd vom Einspritzer auf Vergaser umgebaut für den Rennbetrieb. 

@*watercooled* Der Porsche hat schon ordentlich gedrückt zumindest hat er gemeint das er ordentlich draufgetretten hat aber sich auch net mehr zugetraut hat ( hab den Typ zufaellig auf nem 911er Treffen kennengelernt ) , schau dir einfach mal die Rundenzeiten an, nen Porsche 966 EDO Turbo bringts auch nur auf 1:47.12 und der alte E30 hat ne 1:47.24 gedrückt. Natürlich wenn der GT3 auch gute Semislicks hat und der Fahrer was drauf hat dann wird der schneller sein. 
Auch nen gutes bsp, hier verheizt er wieder nen 996 GT3 und da siehst du wirklich das der Porsche fahrer mit seinem Auto kaempft 
Hockenheim 2008 BMW E30 EVO Porsche 996 GT3 - YouTube

@*ExciteLetsPlay* beim E36 mag ich dir recht geben was Mainstream angeht, aber der E30 ist mittlerweile schon lange vom Mainstream weg, immerhin isses auch schon nen Oldtimer zumindest die ersten die vom Band liefen, und dann kommts auch nochmal drauf an was drunter steckt, siehe Youtube Video, wer von euch haette da jetzt gedacht das nen selbstgebauter 2.7Liter Sechser mit Vergaser dort heizt  
Mainstream ist nen Turbo oder Allrad


----------



## winner961 (12. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @Winner nein der auf dem Video war nicht der vom 318is, man hört ja deutlich das es nen 12V Reihensechser, ist nen aufgebauter 2.7Liter Motor mit 3 45er DCOE Weber Vergaser, wurd vom Einspritzer auf Vergaser umgebaut für den Rennbetrieb.
> 
> @*watercooled* Der Porsche hat schon ordentlich gedrückt zumindest hat er gemeint das er ordentlich draufgetretten hat aber sich auch net mehr zugetraut hat ( hab den Typ zufaellig auf nem 911er Treffen kennengelernt ) , schau dir einfach mal die Rundenzeiten an, nen Porsche 966 EDO Turbo bringts auch nur auf 1:47.12 und der alte E30 hat ne 1:47.24 gedrückt. Natürlich wenn der GT3 auch gute Semislicks hat und der Fahrer was drauf hat dann wird der schneller sein.
> Auch nen gutes bsp, hier verheizt er wieder nen 996 GT3 und da siehst du wirklich das der Porsche fahrer mit seinem Auto kaempft
> ...


 
Der E30 hat ja dann auch so an die >250 PS haben oder ? ich freue mich schon aufs Treffen  weißt du was neues von Bad Dürkheim ?


----------



## dekay55 (12. März 2014)

Nein eher um die 200 realistische PS an der Hinterachse, vieleicht auch 220 aber da musst dann schon alles perfekt machen bei 2.7er eigenbau. 

Wenn komm ich nach Bad Dürkheim was ja eh um die Ecke ist und ich dort hin und wieder arbeite  Auserdem ist der veranstalter nen Kumpel von mir


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. März 2014)

Ich mag da lieber was japanisches  Ich sag nur RB26  Nix Mainstream. Leider etwas zu schwer die Kiste, mit 1,5t. Turbo und Allrad, hatter. 

Nissan Skyline <3


Ansonsten is ein Hecktriebler fürn Anfang sicher nicht schlecht, mir fällt da gerade S13 oder S14 ein, Sr20 Motor, Turbo 200 PS. (S14 hat 220)
Son S13 oder S14 macht sich beim driften auch deutlich besser als ein E36.

Turbo finde ich schon gut, da bekommt man aus nem kleinen Motor recht schnell gut und viel PS. 

Aber der E30 hat schon was, nicht so viel elektronik, kleines Amaturenbrett, die klassischen Elemente halt. #

Mich stören die neuen Autos mit ihrem überladen Elektro scheiß, Lüftung und paar drehknöpe dafür und evtl ein Radio, mehr brauchts net.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2014)

Das Ding ist so krank : The McLaren P1 Test. On Road and Track - /CHRIS HARRIS ON CARS - YouTube


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

BMW 540i als Limousine in Bad Marienberg

Guckt euch mal die Bilder an und dann sagt mir mal was das Ganze soll 

Vor allem der völlig überzogene Preis für die verbastelte Kiste..


----------



## roadgecko (13. März 2014)

15 Liter ist doch ein guter schnitt


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

Das ist normal bei dem Motor aber darum gings mir gar nicht.. Sondern die Jackyflasche oder das Bild mit der Coladose auf der Felge, was soll das !?


----------



## roadgecko (13. März 2014)

Keine Sorge, die habe ich schon wargenommen. Die Coladose ist bestimmt nur zum größenvergleich da


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

Und die Jackyflasche und überhaupt, was sind das denn für Bilder?
Kamera gerade halten und ein paar normale Perspektiven (zusätzlich) waren wohl zu viel verlangt.


----------



## aloha84 (13. März 2014)

Gestern die 250TKm geknackt.


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2014)

Und ich hab gerade nen Termin zum Zahnriemenwechsel gemacht... 450€ inkl Arbeit und nem Ölwechsel oben drauf geht eigentlich finde ich..


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2014)

Steigt meine Mutter gestern ausm Auto aus:

Ich: Was ist das?
Sie: Was?
Ich: Na hier! Kuck doch mal!
Sie: War ich nicht.
Ich: Ja wer denn sonst, gestern war das noch nicht da.
Sie: War ich nicht.

Nein. Warst du nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (13. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und ich hab gerade nen Termin zum Zahnriemenwechsel gemacht... 450 inkl Arbeit und nem Ölwechsel oben drauf geht eigentlich finde ich..



Dass ist gar nichts..


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Steigt meine Mutter gestern ausm Auto aus:
> 
> Ich: Was ist das?
> Sie: Was?
> ...



Was soll da sein?


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2014)

Kuck mal die Lackabplatzer an der Kante....Bis auf die Grundierung


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2014)

Achso. Das ist doch normal. Sowas passiert halt mal, dass man die Tür beim Aussteigen anhaut. Ärgerlich, aber passiert... Für sowas gibts Lackstifte.


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2014)

Das ist aber typisch Frau, die sind nie schuldig


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. März 2014)

Lackstifte sehen ja mal sowas von beschissen dann aus, wie drübergepinselt...


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lackstifte sehen ja mal sowas von beschissen dann aus, wie drübergepinselt...


 
Tja woher das wohl kommt 

Ich werd das nachher mal sauber machen und dann mit dem Lackstift drüber.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lackstifte sehen ja mal sowas von beschissen dann aus, wie drübergepinselt...



Kein Wunder, man pinselt ja auch damit drüber!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. März 2014)

Für Flächen ist ein Lackstift eigentlich auch nicht wirklich geeignet. 
Aber für kleine Steinschläge perfekt  Wenn man anschließend noch drüberpoliert, sieht man nix mehr von dem Steinschlag bzw. dem Lackstift.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. März 2014)

Ne einfach neulackieren da die Stelle. Ist viel besser dann, oder du willst gleich ne neue Farbe, da kannste auch das ganze Auto umlackieren, rot magst du ja eh nicht so oder ?


----------



## watercooled (13. März 2014)

Wat bist denn du für einer?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lackstifte sehen ja mal sowas von beschissen dann aus, wie drübergepinselt...


 Man pinselt ja auch nicht. 

Man füllt den abgeplatzten Bereich auf das gleiche Niveau aus, wie den original Lack aber ohne auf den Original Lack zu kommen. Dann kurz rüberpolieren, wenn es trocken ist und man sieht es nur bei sehr genauer Betrachtung.

Das dauert dann schon mal 10 Minuten pro Stelle.


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2014)

So gerade mal das Gelände unserer neuen Halle unter die Lupe genommen. Das vor der Halle ein Bistro ist war uns bekannt, dahinter eine Paintball Halle mit 3 Arealen, eine Autolackiererei und eine kleine Werkstatt. Unser Nachbar dem seine Halle direkt an unsere angrenzt scheint auch was mit Autos zu machen, ich habe drin einen E190 mit H Kennzeichen und eine Celica Turbo gesehen. 
Wir scheinen da in guter Gesellschaft zu sein.


----------



## Beam39 (15. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> So gerade mal das Gelände unserer neuen Halle unter die Lupe genommen. Das vor der Halle ein Bistro ist war uns bekannt, dahinter eine Paintball Halle mit 3 Arealen, eine Autolackiererei und eine kleine Werkstatt. Unser Nachbar dem seine Halle direkt an unsere angrenzt scheint auch was mit Autos zu machen, ich habe drin einen E190 mit H Kennzeichen und eine Celica Turbo gesehen.
> Wir scheinen da in guter Gesellschaft zu sein.



Guter Gesellschaft? Das scheint ja dort eine Art Paradies zu sein 

Ich musste jetzt noch nen Detailer und nen Pre-Cleaner dazubestellen, bin jetzt bei insgesamt 130€ für Politurzeugs, ohne Waschschwamm und Arbeit  Ich hoffe ich komme dann Montag mal dazu..


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2014)

Nur 130 Euro? Mein Putzzeug inklusive Poliermaschine dürfte inzwischen die 1500 Euro Marke überschritten haben. Alleine für Wachs, Felgenversiegelung, Shampoo und ein paar Kleinigkeiten gehen dieses Jahr locker nochmal ca 100 - 150 Euro drauf.


----------



## Beam39 (15. März 2014)

Bei mir is keine Maschine noch sonst was dabei  3 Polituren, ein Wachs, ein Shampoo, ein Pre-Cleaner, ein Detailer und paar Auftragsschwämme + Mikrofasertücher. Die ganzen Reinigungsmittel die ich sonst habe, habe ich noch nie zusammengezählt, in der Werkstatt stehen unzählige Sachen von uns..

Dieses Jahr steht noch ne große Innenraumreinigung bei mir bevor. Die Stoffsitze gehören richtig durchgeschrubbt und nassgesaugt  Dann noch paar kleine Lackarbeiten und der alte steht wieder gut da


----------



## Seeefe (15. März 2014)

Heute Sommerreifen draufgeschmießen  Mit den Sommerfelgen steht der jetzt wiede gut da  Nächstes Wochenende wird der Wagen erstmal richtig geschruppt und danach schön poliert 

Wollt mir davor nochn Lackstift kaufen, den gibt paar kleine unnschöne Stellen aufm Lack  Hat jemand vielleicht erfahrungen mit Lackstift24.de oder kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen?


----------



## Cinnayum (15. März 2014)

Ihr möchtet nicht zufällig mal mein Auto polieren kommen ?

Ich meine mit all dem tollen Zubehör geht das ja von ganz alleine !


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2014)

Hol den Stift doch direkt vom Händler?


----------



## Beam39 (15. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob für dich gut 1 Tag Arbeit und mehr "ganz von alleine" ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht erfahrungen mit Lackstift24.de oder kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen?


 Einfach den Lackstift vom Hersteller nehmen. Passt am besten.


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob für dich gut 1 Tag Arbeit und mehr "ganz von alleine" ist


Das letzte mal habe ich für den Scirocco innen und außen 3 Tage gebraucht bei vollem Programm.


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2014)

Innen sauber machen, ist so gut wie nicht notwendig. Zum Glück gibts Pollenfilter. Dann staub die Karre nicht mehr so zu. Ansonsten hab ich ein Microfasertuch im Handschufach liegen, mit dem ich den Klavierlack im Auto abwische. Dann sieht man keine Tapser mehr. Die Türpanelen sind aus Karbonimitat. Da sieht man auch nix darauf. Und zur not fussel ich da auch mal schnell mit dem Microfasertuch drüber, wenn ich an ner Ampel stehe und gut ist. Das reicht eigentlich. Fußmatten saug ich alle 4-5 Monate, wenn ich nicht gerade irgendwo durch den Schlamm geschlappt bin.


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2014)

Was sind Pollenfilter bzw wie helfen die gegen das Verstauben?


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2014)

Weniger Feinstaub kommt in den Karren.


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Weniger Feinstaub kommt in den Karren.


 
Yepp. Feinstaub, Pollen, all so ein Zeugs.


----------



## Beam39 (15. März 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das letzte mal habe ich für den Scirocco innen und außen 3 Tage gebraucht bei vollem Programm.


 
Ich hoffe das ich mit dem Polieren an einem Tag fertig werde.. Ich steh am Montag morgens auf und mach mich sofort ran. Ich glaub meine Hände kann ich dann für die nächsten Tage vergessen


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2014)

Hast du keine Frau/Freundin? 

Was kost denn so ne lackaufbereitung?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich glaub meine Hände kann ich dann für die nächsten Tage vergessen


 
Nicht nur die Hände. Deine Arme werden sich noch stärker bemerkbar machen 



watercooled schrieb:


> Hast du keine Frau/Freundin?
> 
> Was kost denn so ne lackaufbereitung?


 
Gibt es schon sehr günstig, aber man kann sich ja denken, dass sowas nicht viel bringt.
Ein guter Aufbereiter nimmt sich für eine komplette Lackaufbereitung min. einen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2014)

Einen ganzen Tag? Glaub ich nicht. Ich hab nen Bekannten der arbeitete nachem Studium bei der Gebrauchtwagenpflege. Die hatten ca. 2 Stunden Zeit für ne Lackaufbereitung. 3 mal drüber.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was sind Pollenfilter bzw wie helfen die gegen das Verstauben?


 Ich mach mein Auto nur 2 mal im Jahr von innen sauber, weil ich immer mit Fenster zu fahre. Da kommt kein Dreck ins Auto, weil der Aktivkohlefilter der Klimaanlage alles rausholt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2014)

Bei zwei Stunden kann nicht alles abgedeckt sein.

Gründliche Wäsche: 30min
Kneten: 30min bis 1std je nach Fahrzeuggröße und Verschmutzungsgrad
Abkleben von bestimmten Fahrzeugteilen: 15min
Testspots: 30min
Polieren des gesamten Autos: 2-4Std ja nach Anzahl/Tiefe der Kratzer und Härte das Lacks (z.B. BMW Lack sehr hart, Opellack eher weich)
Fahrzeugwäsche nach dem Polieren: 15min
Lackschutz (Wachs, eine Schicht/Versiegelung): 1std


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2014)

3 Personen am Auto? Der hatte bei Sonax gearbeitet. Wie gesagt, die hatten 2 Stunden Zeit für ein Auto. Drei mal drüber gehen. Einmal alten Lack runter, Polieren und Versiegeln. Aber frag mich nicht weiter. Ich mach ja sowas nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (16. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hast du keine Frau/Freundin?
> 
> Was kost denn so ne lackaufbereitung?


 
Doch hab eine. Sogar eine ziemlich anhängliche  Aber beim Thema Auto ist dann der Spaß vorbei  Wenn etwas gemacht werden muss dann gehört das gemacht, koste es was es wolle. Außerdem schreit sie selber jetzt auch schon das ich doch ihren Z4 auch mal polieren soll..

Ich hab mal bei nem richtigen Lackaufbereiter gefragt. Der meinte bei einem Komplettprogramm bin ich bei meinem Lack bei locker 350€ und das Fahrzeug bleibt 1-2 Tage dort stehen. Mag vielleicht teuer klingen, aber die Arbeit die dahinter steckt ist wirklich enorm. Das durfte ich jetzt erfahren nachdem ich mich die letzte Zeit mal durch die Foren etc. gelesen habe. Eigentlich wollte ich den schon damals bei dem lassen, nachdem mir aber einer reingefahren war hatte sich das alles erstmal erledigt und ich hab ihn dann irgendwann mal für 70€ polieren lassen. Die Hologramme hab ich heut noch drin..

@King

Wir machen uns morgen an die Tür von dem Q7, bin mal gespannt wie das wird. Hab jetzt extra die Digicam aufgeladen damit ich auch gescheite Bilder machen kann


----------



## riedochs (16. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei zwei Stunden kann nicht alles abgedeckt sein.
> 
> Gründliche Wäsche: 30min
> Kneten: 30min bis 1std je nach Fahrzeuggröße und Verschmutzungsgrad
> ...



Die Zeiteinteilung ist optimistisch. Beim Scirocco lief das so:
1. Tag:
- Waschen (Hand)
- Felgen reinigen
- Kneten
- Abkleben
- Eventuelle Kratzer mit dem Lackstift bearbeiten (war nicht nötig)
- Feine Politur (mit der Maschine)
- Hochglanzplolitur (mit der Maschine)
- Hartwachs 1. Lage

2. Tag:
- Hartwachs 2. Lage
- Alle Kunststoffe außen und Dichtungen mit Silikon (kein Spray) behandeln.
- Innenraum + Lederpflege (Lenkrad, Handbremshebel)

3. Tag
- Scheiben

2. und 3. Tag waren zusammen ca 6 - 8 Stunden.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2014)

Wow! Echt ma ne geile Felge!  7,2kg bei 9x19 Zoll ist auch mal ne gute Ansage von BBS

http://www.bbs-individual.de/index.php?id=ri-d


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wow! Echt ma ne geile Felge!  7,2kg bei 9x19 Zoll ist auch mal ne gute Ansage von BBS
> 
> http://www.bbs-individual.de/index.php?id=ri-d



Ja doch, hat irgendwie was


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Gefällt mir garnicht. Viel zu luftig.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2014)

Gefällt mir wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, wenn ich den Preis sehe...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gefällt mir garnicht. Viel zu luftig.


 
Kommt auch auf Auto an. Bei manchen sieht ein "luftiges" Design besser aus als auf anderen Autos.
Z.B. finde ich am 1er nur luftige Felgen schön, an einem GTI finde ich aber wiederum geschlossenere Felgen schöner, wie die CH-R.

Diese beiden finde ich auch klasse:

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/5a/83/2a/5a832a59bcfa9edf25da803e0bf592cd.jpg
http://www.gummibereifung.de/sites/default/files/field/image/oz_superforgiata_fullpolished.jpg (auch kaum schwerer als die BBS RI-D)


----------



## riedochs (16. März 2014)

Die hier gefallen mir ganz gut: BBS Individual: RE-V


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

Wenn schon BBS dann: http://forum.mazda6club.com/attachm...9d1319804423-evo-x-mr-bbs-wheels-dsc00832.jpg


----------



## Beam39 (16. März 2014)

@King

Ich hab jetzt die 4000er vorhin am Q7 und an 2 matten Stellen probiert. Nach 1 mal rübergehen war bereits fast alles weg, allerdings ist das mit der Hand ziemlich bescheiden. Wir haben uns jetzt entschieden ne Poliermaschine zu kaufen, gibts da was zu empfehlen außer Flex? Müssen es unbedingt diese 300€ Maschinen sein oder gibts auch was brauchbares für ~200€ ? :E


----------



## Re4dt (16. März 2014)

Diese BBS felgen 

Soo habe jetzt tatsächlich mir eine Wagner W550 + 3L Plastidip bestellt.  Bin mal gespannt ob ich das hinbekommen werde.  

Ich könnte mich für meine Spontaneinkäufe/Spontanideen immer selbst töten.


----------



## riedochs (16. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King
> 
> Ich hab jetzt die 4000er vorhin am Q7 und an 2 matten Stellen probiert. Nach 1 mal rübergehen war bereits fast alles weg, allerdings ist das mit der Hand ziemlich bescheiden. Wir haben uns jetzt entschieden ne Poliermaschine zu kaufen, gibts da was zu empfehlen außer Flex? Müssen es unbedingt diese 300€ Maschinen sein oder gibts auch was brauchbares für ~200€ ? :E



Habe die Flex und bin sehr zufrieden. Mit Pads usw sind da aber schnell 500 Euro zusammen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> [...]allerdings ist das mit der Hand ziemlich bescheiden.


 
Hab ich ja gleich gesagt 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns jetzt entschieden ne Poliermaschine zu kaufen,  gibts da was zu empfehlen außer Flex? Müssen es unbedingt diese 300€  Maschinen sein oder gibts auch was brauchbares für ~200€ ? :E



Da müsste ich mich selbst erst schlaulesen.
Ich hatte meine Maschine schon zu Hause (Festool Rotex 125) und hab mich eigentlich deshalb nie mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt.
Hier und da hab ich mal aufgeschnappt, dass diese beiden für Anfänger gut geeignet sind (aber auch qualitativ nicht mit den teuren Maschineen mithalten können):
Review Liquid Elements T3000 CPS - Ergänzung auf Seite 2 - Poliermaschinen - Fahrzeugpflegeforum.de - Das unabhängige Autopflegeforum und Fahrzeugpflegeportal
Vossner - Poliermaschine - Lackierpistole - Poliermaschine EXCENTER DAP 6800+Koffer+150mm Teller

Falls es doch eine Flex sein soll:
Im 1erForum steht im Moment eine Flex 3401 VRG zum Verkauf: neuwertige Flex 3401 VRG Poliermaschine - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community
Hier der Kleinanzeigen Link: neuwertige Flex 3401 VRG Excenter Poliermaschine in Bayern - Freising | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Beam39 (16. März 2014)

Die Flex sieht sehr interessant aus, zumal er bei mir um die Ecke wohnt. Heißt du im 1er Forum auch King? 

E: Hab ihm jetzt mal geschrieben.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King
> 
> Wir haben uns jetzt entschieden ne Poliermaschine zu kaufen, gibts da was zu empfehlen außer Flex?


 
Nimm keine echte Flex. Die dreht viel zu hoch. Das macht den Lack kaputt, weil das Poliermittel zu heiß wird. Außerdem ist die Flexform unhandlich. Die Dinger sind viel zu schwer. Kauf dir ne Poliermaschine, die du direkt von oben auf den Lack drücken,halten kannst. Zudem dürfte ne Poliermaschine für ca. 150 € dicke reichen, wenn du das nicht 5 mal die Woche machst.

EDIT: Ok, oben die Links gesehen. Du weißt bereits bescheid und wirst dir keine echte Flex zulegen!


----------



## Beam39 (16. März 2014)

Ne mit Flex sind auch nicht die normalen Flex gemeint sondern die Flex-Poliermaschinen  Die inserierte Maschine kostet round about 350€ und für etwas über 200€ wär das ein super Preis.

Die is im 1er Forum mit 250 VB inseriert und bei Kleinanzeigen mit 275 VB, der kleine Lümmel 

E: Schon verkauft :E


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Flex sieht sehr interessant aus, zumal er bei mir um die Ecke wohnt. Heißt du im 1er Forum auch King?


 
Jup 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die is im 1er Forum mit 250 VB inseriert und bei Kleinanzeigen mit 275 VB, der kleine Lümmel
> 
> E: Schon verkauft :E


 
Schade, da war mal wieder einer schneller 
Hatte ich mit einem Carbon-Spoilerschwert auch. Stand knappe 10min drin, ich mich sofort gemeldet, war aber schon verkauft 
So eins war's: http://imageshack.us/a/img835/8986/17443710.jpg


----------



## Beam39 (16. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Zudem dürfte ne Poliermaschine für ca. 150 € dicke reichen, wenn du das nicht 5 mal die Woche machst.


 

Das ist jetzt die Frage. Ich brauch auf jedenfall eine mit Zwangsantrieb. Unterscheiden sich die sehr teuren vom Mittelmaß nur in der Langlebigkeit? Falls das so ist dürfte mir eine nicht all zu teure reichen da wir eh nicht oft polieren werden.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2014)

King, fährst du immernoch den 118d?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> King, fährst du immernoch den 118d?


 
Ja



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt die Frage. Ich brauch auf jedenfall  eine mit Zwangsantrieb. Unterscheiden sich die sehr teuren vom Mittelmaß  nur in der Langlebigkeit? Falls das so ist dürfte mir eine nicht all zu  teure reichen da wir eh nicht oft polieren werden.


 
Würde ich sagen. Und auch etwa in der Haptik/Verarbeitung und Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt die Frage. Ich brauch auf jedenfall eine mit Zwangsantrieb. Unterscheiden sich die sehr teuren vom Mittelmaß nur in der Langlebigkeit? Falls das so ist dürfte mir eine nicht all zu teure reichen da wir eh nicht oft polieren werden.


 
Ja. Nur von der Langlebigkeit. Die Teile machen ja nix anderes, als drehen. Was sollten Sie auch sonst machen. Und es geht ja noch nicht mal in dem Sinne um Leistung wie z.B. bei ner Bohrmaschine mit mords-Watt, weil die Poliermaschinen nicht besonders schnell drehen sollen. Eine für 150 € wird vermutlich schneller über die Wupper gehen, als eine für 400 €. Aber sonst gibts da keine Unterschiede. Ich persönlich würde nicht zuviel Geld investieren, wenn du nicht professionell (Gewerbe) polierst. Bei einmal im Monat polieren dürften selbst günstige Maschinen lange halten. 

Handhabung muss man halt ausprobieren, was man mag.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit der leichten Tieferlegung und Sommerrädern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder nur Handycam-Bilder. Wird Zeit, dass ich mir eine gute Spiegelreflex zulege


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2014)

Wow, sogar die Reifen aufgefrischt! 

Schick, schick!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2014)

Na klar 
Ich hab das Zeug genommen:Buy Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tire Gel from Meguiar?s Deutschland GmbH


----------



## Beam39 (16. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Nur von der Langlebigkeit. Die Teile machen ja nix anderes, als drehen. Was sollten Sie auch sonst machen. Und es geht ja noch nicht mal in dem Sinne um Leistung wie z.B. bei ner Bohrmaschine mit mords-Watt, weil die Poliermaschinen nicht besonders schnell drehen sollen. Eine für 150 € wird vermutlich schneller über die Wupper gehen, als eine für 400 €. Aber sonst gibts da keine Unterschiede. Ich persönlich würde nicht zuviel Geld investieren, wenn du nicht professionell (Gewerbe) polierst. Bei einmal im Monat polieren dürften selbst günstige Maschinen lange halten.
> 
> Handhabung muss man halt ausprobieren, was man mag.


 
Stimmt eigentlich.. Wir machen uns morgen mal auf die suche und gucken ob wir vor Ort was nutzbares finden. Die Liquid Elemts is überall ausverkauft.

@King

Das Fahrzeug steht echt vorbildlich da.. Wieviel KM hat der nochmal runter?


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2014)

BTW: Bei den Poliermaschinen würde ich vor allem Wert darauf legen, dass sie leicht sind. 3 x über so ein Auto drüber, geht an die Substanz!


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit der leichten Tieferlegung und Sommerrädern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht echt gut aus 
Wäre es nur ein 135i oder?


----------



## Beam39 (17. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> BTW: Bei den Poliermaschinen würde ich vor allem Wert darauf legen, dass sie leicht sind. 3 x über so ein Auto drüber, geht an die Substanz!


 
Das is das Nächste.. Ich werd mich gut verkrampfen müssen wenn ich bedenke das ich die türen unten und den Schweller ordentlich mitpolieren muss.. Abgesehen von meinem steht dann auch noch der Q7 des Bekannten an  Aber naja, im Notfall haben wir ne Hebebühne da, dann müssen wir uns wenigstens für den unteren Bereich nicht so verkrampfen


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2014)

Grundsätzlich mache ich am Auto alles selber, aber ich bring die Kiste lieber zum Aufbereiter. Haue ihm 300Euro auf den Tisch und freue mich auf das Ergebniss. Die Kohle kann ich dann in der Zwischenzeit verdienen gehen.


----------



## watercooled (17. März 2014)

Sparst dir aber das Fitness Studio


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus
> Wäre es nur ein 135i oder?


 
Mir würde schon der 123d ausreichen 
Als 135i müsste es auch das QP sein, da der größte Motor im Hatch der 3.0i ist (wobei manche schon den N54B30A eingebaut haben, bzw. den m57D30TÜ2)


----------



## Beam39 (17. März 2014)

Nachdem ich gestern die ganze Nacht im Autopflegeforum unterwegs war hat mich der Ehrgeiz gepackt. Ich kauf mir jetzt noch das ein oder andere Mittelchen und Tuch zusammen, eine Poliermaschine und dann mach ich mich an eine Komplettaufbereitung. Denke so gegen Ostern werd ich mich an die Arbeit machen und bis dahin noch viel lesen


----------



## raceandsound (17. März 2014)

Am Freitag war es so weit, die erste Testfahrt dauerte ca. 2 Stunden und bin vollauf begeistert von der 25 Jahre alten Limo!

Ist zwar "nur gereinigt" und noch nicht aufbereitet, trotzdem ein paar Fotos!

Die Supersprint Komplettanlage ist ein Traum!^^

Ich hab so eine Freud! ^^


----------



## Beam39 (17. März 2014)

Das ganze Gefährt ist ein absoluter Traum, nicht die Anlage  Wirklich sehr sehr schön und so schön original alles.. Nur noch ordentlich aufbereiten und schon steht da ne Wertanlage, super!


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Am Freitag war es so weit, die erste Testfahrt dauerte ca. 2 Stunden und bin vollauf begeistert von der 25 Jahre alten Limo!
> 
> Ist zwar "nur gereinigt" und noch nicht aufbereitet, trotzdem ein paar Fotos!
> 
> ...


 
Den selben in Blaumetallic hatte mein Dad - bis in Hannover ein LKW-Fahrer dachte *Ich wechsel jetzt mal bei durchgezogener Linie und ohne zu gucken die Spur, mal gucken was passiert *
Vom Sound her ist das Ding bis heute meine "Referenz". Nicht aufdringlich aber richtig schön kernig .


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Am Freitag war es so weit, die erste Testfahrt dauerte ca. 2 Stunden und bin vollauf begeistert von der 25 Jahre alten Limo!
> 
> Ist zwar "nur gereinigt" und noch nicht aufbereitet, trotzdem ein paar Fotos!
> 
> ...


 Wieviel KM hat der jetzt?

Damals konnten nur die Autokenner die Autos mit Dampf von den normalen Unterscheiden. Schade das es heute nicht mehr so ist. ...ich glaube ich würde da noch nen Turbo dranbauen. Wenn schon dann gleich richtig.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Den selben in Blaumetallic hatte mein Dad - bis  in Hannover ein LKW-Fahrer dachte *Ich wechsel jetzt mal bei  durchgezogener Linie und ohne zu gucken die Spur, mal gucken was  passiert *
> Vom Sound her ist das Ding bis heute meine "Referenz". Nicht aufdringlich aber richtig schön kernig .


 Ich glaube der LKW Fahrer wurde leicht verletzt bei dem Unfall...


----------



## winner961 (17. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieviel KM hat der jetzt?
> 
> Damals konnten nur die Autokenner die Autos mit Dampf von den normalen Unterscheiden. Schade das es heute nicht mehr so ist. ...ich glaube ich würde da noch nen Turbo dranbauen. Wenn schon dann gleich richtig.
> 
> ...


 
Man Bad frag du verschandelst den Motor  wenn kommt auf einen BMW nur ein Kompressor


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2014)

Nene, da muss ne Turbina drauf! 



...heute erstmal die Sommerreifen ordendlich angefahren... Die Winterschicht ist da ordendlich abgepellt.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieviel KM hat der jetzt?
> 
> Damals konnten nur die Autokenner die Autos mit Dampf von den normalen Unterscheiden. Schade das es heute nicht mehr so ist.


 
Bei Audi kann man auch nix mehr unterscheiden. Das sieht alles absolut langweilig, belanglos und gleich aus. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Audi, äh Autokenner.


----------



## watercooled (17. März 2014)

Audi gefällt mir zur Zeit auch nicht. Bis auf den GTI gefällt mir grad garnix aktuelles deutsches.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei Audi kann man auch nix mehr unterscheiden. Das sieht alles absolut langweilig, belanglos und gleich aus. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Audi, äh Autokenner.



Lässt sich drüber streiten   Jedem das seine


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei Audi kann man auch nix mehr unterscheiden. Das sieht alles absolut langweilig, belanglos und gleich aus. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Audi, äh Autokenner.


 Natürlich kann man bei Audi die RS Modelle von den normalen Unterscheiden. So nen e34 mit Dampf erkennt aber nicht jeder.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2014)

Ich hab kein Ahnung, was ein e34 ist. Ich nehm an, die RS-Modelle erkennt man, weil das irgendwo am Auto dran steht. Haben die das nicht an der Front unter Grill stehen oder so? Nehmen wir aber Otto-Normal-Autofahrer. Z.B. meine Mutter. Die könnte nicht unterscheiden, ob da jetzt ein RS-Model kommt, oder nicht. Und ich glaube, das geht vermutlich einem Großteil der Autofahrer so. Weil die eben nicht maximal autointerssiert sind, wie die Meisten hier. Wenn z.B. ein Audi von hinten auf der AB angerauscht kommt, und ich hab den im Rückspiegel, kann ich dir garantiert nicht sagen, ob da jetzt ein 115 PS Diesel kommt, oder ein stärkeres Model. Zumeist kann ich im Rückspiegel an der Schnautze noch nicht mal erkennen, ob das ein A4 oder A5 oder A6 oder so ist. Einen TT erkenne ich jedoch.


----------



## watercooled (17. März 2014)

Das erkennt man schon. 
Zwischen den S Line Modellen und einem RS wird es aber schon schwerer.


----------



## Beam39 (17. März 2014)

Die RS-Modelle haben allesamt die großen Lufteinlässe, die erkennt man allein schon wegen dem im Rückspiegel. Aber das "Problem" mit der Einheitlichkeit hat nicht nur Audi sondern BMW genauso. Wobei man sagen muss das auch die alten BMW' s sich ziemlich geähnelt haben, z.B. der e34 und e32.

@Bad

In solch ein Schmuckstück gehört kein Turbo rein, das Auto hat so zu sein wie er ist. Ich mag Turbos auch aber es gibt Motoren da haben Turbos nix verloren, z.B. in den Hochdrehzahlmotoren der M GmbH.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bei Audi kann man auch nix mehr unterscheiden. Das sieht alles absolut langweilig, belanglos und gleich aus. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Audi, äh Autokenner.


Stimmt nicht. Ein Rohr links, zwei Rohre links oder je ein dickes rechts und links. Bei den Dieseln hat man da schon mal ne recht genaue Einteilung.
Über Aussehen kann man natürlich geteilter Meinung sein, muss ja nicht Jedem Alles gefallen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2014)

M5 Turbina 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UixO1RcheI

Über 3000NM am Rad im 4 Gang!


----------



## dekay55 (17. März 2014)

Das der S38B36, eigentlich garnicht so unbrauchbar fürn Turbo umbau, aber sowas gehört nicht verschandelt das stimmt schon.  
@Beam es gibt auch einige Hochdrehzahl Motoren die von der M GMBH auf Turbo umgebaut wurden, z.b der Legaendere M88 
Der S38 bassiert ja über paar ecken aufm M88, bzw bassiert der S38 aufm M30 und der bassiert aufm M88 *g* 
Oder der M10 Motor welcher von M auf Turbo umgebaut wurde und in der Formel 1 sein einsatz gefunden hat als M12 
Und das die BMWs sich gehaenelt haben stimmt das war auch reine absicht, man erkennt sofort das Design von Claus Luthe beim E30, E32, E34 Und doch unterscheiden sie sich gravierend. Ich finds perfekt.

@Winner du noch viel lernen muss junger Padawan  Aufm BMW hat nen kompressor nix zu suchen, BMW hat selbst seit eh und je Turbo Motoren gebaut und niemals Kompressoren, siehe z.b E23 745I, das nen 3.2L Turbo. 
Oder der Strich 2 alias 2002 Turbo, der erste Serienwagen aus Deutschland mit Turbolader 

Dann kommen auch noch die "Werkstuner" dazu die mit der M GMBH zusammen div Turbo Motoren rausgebracht hat, als bsp der E12 B7 Turbo 
Oder der E34 B10 Biturbo, E24 B7 Turbo Coupe, usw usw usw. 

Wenn Kompressor willst must zu Mercedes gehen


----------



## Beam39 (17. März 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Diese BBS felgen
> 
> Soo habe jetzt tatsächlich mir eine Wagner W550 + 3L Plastidip bestellt.  Bin mal gespannt ob ich das hinbekommen werde.
> 
> Ich könnte mich für meine Spontaneinkäufe/Spontanideen immer selbst töten.


 
Das wollte ich eigentlich schon länger fragen aber durch den Pflegewahn hab ich das völlig vergessen 

Ich nehme an bei der Menge möchtest du dein komplettes Auto lackieren, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wenn Kompressor willst must zu Mercedes gehen


 Exakt.  Ich bau dir dann auch den Kompressor ein.


----------



## dekay55 (17. März 2014)

Wobei die von Sportbilen in Schweden ham da paar absolut kranke teile gebaut 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAHSDsXXAiY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdHq-DdKgl4

Das ist schon abartig pervers laut so nen großer Eaton vorallem wenn man den mal Live gehört hat oder in so nem karren mitgefahren ist, da haste nach 2 minuten vollgas nen Tinitus


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (17. März 2014)

hat wer von euch evt erfahrungen mit mazda mx 3 1,6 16v ? könnte einen günstig bekommen komplett durch repariert und mit tüv neu


----------



## watercooled (17. März 2014)

Da musst du @Riverna Fragen, seine Verlobte fährt afaik einen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wobei die von Sportbilen in Schweden ham da paar absolut kranke teile gebaut
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAHSDsXXAiY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdHq-DdKgl4
> ...


 HAHA so geil Kompressor mit BOV kombiniert. xD Mir würd das total aufn Sack gehen wenn das BOV bei Schubabschaltung die ganze Zeit zischen würde. Aber gut gehen tut die Karre bestimmt bei dem Ladergeräusch.


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Ich hatte mal einen Akkuschrauber bei dem das Getriebe kaputt war.
Sobald man Gas gegeben hat hat der nurnoch gejault. Klingt genauso wie der BMW in dem Video.

Ich mag so Kompressor Sound ja auch, aber dann bitte so wie im Cooper S. Nicht zu sehr.


----------



## dekay55 (18. März 2014)

Naja ist halt nen Eaton Kompressor  
Bei den Videos ist es nen modifizierter Eaton M65 gepaart mit nem Garret GT40   Diese Kombi klingt halt abartigst, ich mein das Ansauggeraeusch vom GT40 Lader ist ja schon übel...
Drückt wenn ich mich recht entsinne 645ps auf die Heckachse wenn zusaetzlich Lachgas reingespritzt wird. 

Hat fast die gleiche Config wie der Hilmerson Manta, der hat auch nen Eaton M65 und nen Garret GT40 aber auf nem Volvo Motor und "nur" 578ps  bei 708nm 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYy5A-s5myI


Ich sach ja, schon böse was die zusammebauen in Schweden.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. März 2014)

Moin Mädels 

Vlt.kennt sich hier einer aus, welche Felgen sind das ???

Die Karre wird bei uns im Forum gefeiert, pornös...

Passende Hinweise-immer her damit ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJGOUULSVmE&feature=youtu.be




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG
Mike


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hat wer von euch evt erfahrungen mit mazda mx 3 1,6 16v ? könnte einen günstig bekommen komplett durch repariert und mit tüv neu


 
Die 1.6L Maschine kenne ich zwar nicht, aber wir haben einen mit 1.8L V6. Was willst du wissen?


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> Vlt.kennt sich hier einer aus, welche Felgen sind das ???
> 
> ...



Jo Man, die Felgen sehen echt top aus. Aber kein Plan, welche das sind. 

Wenn ich von der Arbeit zu Hause bin, werde ich die mal im Renaultforum posten. Vielleicht hat jemand ne Idee.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. März 2014)

Danke dir, Scholle


----------



## fatlace (18. März 2014)

Die z performance 7 sehen auch so aus
gibt noch mehrere die sowas anbieten, velgen hat so ein design auch im programm.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. März 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, gibt ja kaum Felgen,wo SEX drauf steht 

seductor black face - sexwheels


Aber kannste hier in DE vergessen 
Außer es kann einer Mexikanisch und kann die netten Herren mal fragen,ob es nen Gutachten für DE gibt


----------



## fatlace (18. März 2014)

Für die z performance gibts gutachten. Aber glaube nicht für den rs.  Sollte aber trotzdem möglich sein die hier einzutragen


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Das da Sex drauf steht, hatte ich auf den ersten Photos nicht gesehen. Das mit dem Sex gefällt mir jetzt wiederum nicht so gut. Die Felge an sich, sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2014)

Welcher Wagen hat für euch eigentlich die serienmäßig schönsten Felgen mal ausgenommen die Supersportwagen?
Mir gefallen die Porsche Turbo 2 und die neuen Felgen der Audi RS 6/7 Modelle ziemlich ich dreh mich nach denen immer um


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Der Evo, der hat die erwähnten BBS


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Der neue Porsche GT3. Die Felgen gefallen mir wirklich gut! 

Die Felgen, die Ruf an die Porsche schraubt, finde ich auch cool!


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2014)

Die ganzen BBS gefallen mir überwiegend nicht - passen mMn nur auf wenige Autos gut


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. März 2014)

Ich find die O:Z geil und die Rays manchmal auch Volk


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Ganz furchtbar finde ich die Felgen, die Alpina an die "BMWs" schnallt.


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ganz furchtbar finde ich die Felgen, die Alpina an die "BMWs" schnallt.


 
Ja.. Obwohl ich Alpina echt liebe, treffen diese 1million Speichen-Felgen bei mir jedesmal auf Abneigung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2014)

Ich finde die Alpina Felgen an den größeren BMWs richtig gut: http://www.drivearabia.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/2011-BMW-Alpina-B7-Bi-Turbo.jpg 

Sonst finde ich die Porsche Boxster (981) Felgen sehr gut: 
http://bakermotors.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/porsche-2013-boxster-baker-motor-company.jpg
http://carlook.net/data/db_photos/porsche/boxster_s/981/porsche_boxster_s_981_roadster2d-4602.jpg


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2014)

Gestern haben wir unsere Sommerräder drauf machen lassen.
18" mit 225er Reifen für den Golf udn 19" mit 255er Reifen für meinen A5  .

Ordentliche Fotos muss ich noch machen aber so "ungefähr" sieht es aus (Handybilder):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2014)

Die auf dem Golf sehen imo etwas übertrieben aus.


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2014)

So jetzt gibts auch Bilder von meinem Auto mit den Sommerreifen


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die auf dem Golf sehen imo etwas übertrieben aus.


 
Ich habe der Einfachheit zuliebe einfach die größte nicht GTi Felge für das Golf Cabrio genommen die angeboten wird.
Ich find's Geil  .
Vom Geld her hätte ich mich geärgert wenn ich für 10 oder 20% weniger eine 17" Felge genommen hätte.

Ausserdem, wenn man schon den kleinsten Motor (105 PS) nimmt, dann wenigstens die dicksten Räder  .


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

105 PS mit 225 40/45 r18, muss sich ja extrem spritzig fahren. Top 

Ich hab am Montag Termin für die Sommerreifen drauf machen zu lassen. Freu mich schon!

EDIT: schöne Felgen, winner!


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ausserdem, wenn man schon den kleinsten Motor (105 PS) nimmt, dann wenigstens die dicksten Räder  .


 
Haha  So muss das


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 105 PS mit 225 40/45 r18, muss sich ja extrem spritzig fahren. Top
> 
> Ich hab am Montag Termin für die Sommerreifen drauf machen zu lassen. Freu mich schon!
> 
> EDIT: schöne Felgen, winner!


 
Danke ich fand die passen gut zu dem kleinen Fiat


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

@IT:  

@winner: Wirklich schöne Felgen


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 105 PS mit 225 40/45 r18, muss sich ja extrem spritzig fahren. Top



Da musst du meine Verlobte fragen wie es ist mit 40 km/h "spritzig" durch den Ort zu ballern  .


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Diese Art der Fahrdynamikdrosselung kann u.U. auch sehr sinnvoll sein. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie sicher deine Freundin am Steuer ist...


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> @IT:
> 
> @winner: Wirklich schöne Felgen


 
Ich wusste das sie dir gefallen sind schließlich BBS Felgen


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Diese Art der Fahrdynamikdrosselung kann u.U. auch sehr sinnvoll sein. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie sicher deine Freundin am Steuer ist...


 
Da wird null "Fahrdynamik" gedrosselt. Denn wleche Fahrdynamik soll zwischen Haus, Einkaufszentrum, Schule, Sportplatz (stets nach StVO oder darunter) verloren gehen?
Ist alles reine Theorie und ist für normal Fahrerinen vollkommen belanglos. Hauptsache "hübsch"  .


----------



## fatlace (18. März 2014)

so verschieden sind die meinungen, ich steh mega auf die alpina felgen, muss nur die richtige größe+Breite sein, dann kommen die sowas von gut.
bin auch lange auf der suche nach welchen gewesen, aber es gab schlicht die größe die ich haben wollte nie, und neu sind die mir einfach zu teuer


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Naja, da passen die Felgen ganz gut, weil das irgendwie alles sehr clean bei dem BMW aussieht. 

Müsste ich mir jedoch Felgen für nen BMW kaufen, würde ich mir keine Alpina holen.


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ganz furchtbar finde ich die Felgen, die Alpina an die "BMWs" schnallt.



So verschieden sind die Geschmäker - Ich finde die Alpina Felgen sind eine der schönsten für BMW überhaupt - allerdings sollten sie mMn auch nur auf Alpinas und nicht auf möchte gern Alpinas.


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> So verschieden sind die Geschmäker - Ich finde die Alpina Felgen sind eine der schönsten für BMW überhaupt - allerdings sollten sie mMn auch nur auf Alpinas und nicht auf möchte gern Alpinas.


 
Das ist schon richtig aber vor allem zu alten BMW's passen Alpina Felgen eben sehr gut bei den neueren ist das schwieriger meiner Meinung.


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2014)

Auch wenn hier einige GRIP nicht mögen aber die Folge vom Sonntag in Abu Dhabi war echt der Hammer 
GRIP - Das Motormagazin - Showdown in den Vereinigten Arabischen...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier einige GRIP nicht mögen aber die Folge vom Sonntag in Abu Dhabi war echt der Hammer
> GRIP - Das Motormagazin - Showdown in den Vereinigten Arabischen...



Kann's mir leider nicht angucken. Werde aufgefordert eine App. Zu Laden und mich zu registrieren


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2014)

Musst ich nicht ist die ganz normale RTL 2 Mediathek


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Ja er ist am Handy denke ich.


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (18. März 2014)

Hey Leute, mal ne kleine Frage. 

Ich verkaufe momentan meinen BMW E92 Coupe. Ich habe ihn in mobile.de reingestellt und nach 5 sekunden ruft schon ein Interessent arabischer Herkunft an, er würde das Auto sofort abholen. Er fragt mich was, ich antworte und er legt auf...

Dann stelle ich das Auto noch in autoscout24.de rein, auch hier ruft ein Käufer (andere Firma) nach 30sek an. Er fragt mich was zum Auto, ich antworte und schwubs, legt er auf. Danach klingelte das Handy noch 3mal, nie war jemand dran.

Ist das normal, oder womit hab ich es zu tun (= 


Dann wollte ich noch fragen, wo ich das Fahrzeug sonst anbieten könnte? Verkaufe ihn nur, weil ich ein größeres benötige,

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Warum gibts du ihn nicht beim Händler in Zahlung?


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (18. März 2014)

Die Händler aus meiner Region zahlen mir zu wenig und drücken den Preis mit Argumenten wie, die Modifikationen verkaufen sich nicht gut. Obwohl ich lediglich nachträglich eine AC Schnitzer Abrisskante und AC Schnitzer Heckscheibenblende angebaut habe. 

Sonstig sind noch:
-getönte Scheiben
-Spurverbreitung
-M5 Felgen
-335i Bremsanlage
-H&R Federn
nachgebaut worden, an sich kein M3, sieht aber aus wie einer^^ Und ganz wichtig: KEIN EBAYTUNING! Allein die Felgen haben gebraucht 1500€ gekostet


----------



## fatlace (18. März 2014)

Bilder

würd einfach mal paar kleinere händler abklappern, oder beim kauf eines neuen in zahlung geben.
über mobile und co zu verkaufen ist echt ätzend geworden.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. März 2014)

Mein Vater hat heute auch gesagt das ein Araber sein E36 M3 Umbau gekauft hat ^^


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Ob die Araber mehr zahlen, als ein regulärer Händler?


----------



## winner961 (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ob die Araber mehr zahlen, als ein regulärer Händler?


 
Das meit nicht aber da ist es egal ob das Auto eben noch mal ne Abgasanlage für 10.000€ bekommt oder ne neue Bremsanlage für 3.000€. Bei denen heißt das nur will haben ich geben dir Geld ich mitnehmen, in sehr vereinfachtem Sinn und das ist dort wirklich ganz normal.


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2014)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe bei Reifen: Ich hatte letztes Jahr für unseren Passat 2.0 TDI / 103KW /BJ2011folgende Reifen beim TüV eintragen lassen: 225/45 R17 94Y. 
Wie sieht es mit dem Geschwindigkeitsindex aus? Muss der grundsätzlich stimmen oder kann der abweichen wenn es noch ausreichend ist. Mein Reifenhändler hat nur Reifen mit W (max 270km/h) da, Y wäre bis 300 km/h. Beides mehr als ausreichend. Letztes Jahr hatte ich keine anderen als Y bekommen und hatte diese daher eintragen lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2014)

Wer einen fake M3 aufbaut sollte sich nun wirklich nicht darüber beschweren wenn die dazugehörige Zielgruppe anruft.
Wir haben bis jetzt immer über mobile.de den besten Preis bekommen. Einkaufen tut man besser bei Autoscout oder gleich in den lokalen Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer einen fake M3 aufbaut sollte sich nun wirklich nicht darüber beschweren wenn die dazugehörige Zielgruppe anruft.
> Wir haben bis jetzt immer über mobile.de den besten Preis bekommen. Einkaufen tut man besser bei Autoscout oder gleich in den lokalen Kleinanzeigen.


 
M3 Aussehen , M3 Felgen in Perleffekt Lakierung von Yamaha R1 in weiss.
328i Motor mit Ansaugbrücke vom M3 , Gewindefahrwerk usw.
Also kein ebay Tuning


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2014)

Niemand ausser euch Beiden schreibt was von ebay Tuning. Trotzdem ist die Zielgruppe von tiefergelegten BMWs nunmal recht eindeutig männlich, unter 40 und oft auch Arabischstämmig. Und die die mehr Geld haben rufen halt auch bei den besser verarbeiteten Varianten an.

Ich sehe auch nicht das Problem warum man an diese nicht verkaufen sollte.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe bei Reifen: Ich hatte letztes Jahr für unseren Passat 2.0 TDI / 103KW /BJ2011folgende Reifen beim TüV eintragen lassen: 225/45 R17 94Y.
> Wie sieht es mit dem Geschwindigkeitsindex aus? Muss der grundsätzlich stimmen oder kann der abweichen wenn es noch ausreichend ist. Mein Reifenhändler hat nur Reifen mit W (max 270km/h) da, Y wäre bis 300 km/h. Beides mehr als ausreichend. Letztes Jahr hatte ich keine anderen als Y bekommen und hatte diese daher eintragen lassen.


 
Ich verstehe das Problem nicht? Der 2.0 TDI dürfte doch vielleicht so an die 220 km/h rankommen. Reifen mit nem größeren Index dürften doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht? Der 2.0 TDI dürfte doch vielleicht so an die 220 km/h rankommen. Reifen mit nem größeren Index dürften doch kein Problem sein.


 Es geht wohl eher darum, ob er mit dem anderen index, aber dem selben reifen-format extra eintragen lassen muß. Ich denke mal nicht... (in meinen augen quatsch)


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die auf dem Golf sehen imo etwas übertrieben aus.


 
Grauenhaft trifft es meiner Meinung nach eher, sehen richtig schön wie ATU billig Felgen aus.


----------



## roadgecko (18. März 2014)

> Zur Bestimmung des Geschwindigkeitsindexes wird die im Fahrzeugschein eingetragene bauartbedingte Höchstgeschwindigkeit  (bbH) zugrunde gelegt. Bei Fahrzeugen mit einer Erstzulassung vor dem  1. Mai 2009 muss zusätzlich zur bbH ein Sicherheitsaufschlag nach  folgender Formel berücksichtigt werden: bbH*1,01+6,5 km/h[1]
> Als Beispiel ergibt das für ein Auto mit einer bbH von 205 km/h einen  Sicherheitsaufschlag von: 205*0,01 km/h + 6,5 km/h = 2,05 km/h + 6,5  km/h = 8,55 km/h
> Insgesamt muss also das Beispielfahrzeug einen Reifen fahren, der  eine Geschwindigkeit von 213,55 km/h erfüllt. Damit reicht  Geschwindigkeitsindex H nicht mehr und es muss ein V-Reifen benutzt  werden.[2]
> Bei Fahrzeugen mit Erstzulassung nach dem 1. Mai 2009 wird die bbH ohne Sicherheitsaufschlag zu Grunde gelegt.
> ...



Damit ist wohl alles gesagt.


----------



## dekay55 (18. März 2014)

C0d3ma5t3r schrieb:


> Die Händler aus meiner Region zahlen mir zu wenig und drücken den Preis mit Argumenten wie, die Modifikationen verkaufen sich nicht gut. Obwohl ich lediglich nachträglich eine AC Schnitzer Abrisskante und AC Schnitzer Heckscheibenblende angebaut habe.
> 
> Sonstig sind noch:
> -getönte Scheiben
> ...


 
Vollkommen normales Imageproblem von getunten BMW´s vorallem Aktuelle, früher wars beim E30 so, dann beim E36, beim E46 und jetz halt beim E92 

Also wunder dich nicht, ist traurig aber ist leider die realitaet.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Grauenhaft trifft es meiner Meinung nach eher, sehen richtig schön wie ATU billig Felgen aus.


 
Die auf dem A4 sehen aber ganz gut aus. Muss man sagen!  In schwarz wären die durchaus top!


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2014)

Zum Thema Felgen finde ich momentan die vom X6 einfach nur  
Auch schon Live gesehen einfach Göttlich dieses Design. Meine Speziell diese -> http://data.motor-talk.de/data/gall...wqolgdj-bmjhsegubg-27-1428827600703706809.jpg 

Wenn man heutzutage ein Auto verkaufen will braucht man meiner Meinung nach einfach gute Nerven. Es ist einfach schrecklich wie manche ohne Anstand einem schreiben "Geben dir 1000€ weniger holen Auto ab" Ohne eine wirkliche Begründung, Viel Schlimmer die, die das am Telefon ohne Scham sagen können ohne das Auto je gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die auf dem A4 sehen aber ganz gut aus. Muss man sagen!  In schwarz wären die durchaus top!


 
Ich meinte auch den Golf, bzw die Felgen.


----------



## ich558 (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die auf dem A4 sehen aber ganz gut aus. Muss man sagen!  In schwarz wären die durchaus top!



Ist ein A5


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2014)

Und das ist technisch ein A4


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Und somit ein Ro 80 oder wie


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die auf dem A4 sehen aber ganz gut aus. Muss man sagen!  In schwarz wären die durchaus top!


 
In schwarz wird die schönste Felge hässlich, bzw. belanglos, da das Design komplett verloren geht.
Für mich persönlich absolut inakzeptabel.
Ist eher was für "eBay-Tuner"  .


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Ich finde weiße Felgen ziemlich geil. Sieht man aber recht selten.
Was mMn auch gut kommt ist sowas wie bei Riverna. Oder gleich an jedem Rad ne andere Farbe


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2014)

C0d3ma5t3r schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mal ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Ich verkaufe momentan meinen BMW E92 Coupe. Ich habe ihn in mobile.de reingestellt und nach 5 sekunden ruft schon ein Interessent arabischer Herkunft an, er würde das Auto sofort abholen. Er fragt mich was, ich antworte und er legt auf...
> 
> ...


Wenn ich was bei Mobile drin hab und es ruft jemand arabischer Herkunft an oder irgendwo anders her, wo ich nicht mal die ersten 3 Worte verstehe bin ich der, der als erstes auflegt. Da hat man sonst nur Ärger oder Schlägerei. Die wollen meist eh nix kaufen, nur probefahren. Einfach auflegen wenn du nix verstehst und gut. Du darfst ja dein Auto ja so verkaufen, wie du es möchtest.




riedochs schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe bei Reifen: Ich hatte  letztes Jahr für unseren Passat 2.0 TDI / 103KW /BJ2011folgende Reifen  beim TüV eintragen lassen: 225/45 R17 94Y.
> Wie sieht es mit dem Geschwindigkeitsindex aus? Muss der grundsätzlich  stimmen oder kann der abweichen wenn es noch ausreichend ist. Mein  Reifenhändler hat nur Reifen mit W (max 270km/h) da, Y wäre bis 300  km/h. Beides mehr als ausreichend. Letztes Jahr hatte ich keine anderen  als Y bekommen und hatte diese daher eintragen lassen.


 Das ist ne gute Frage. Ich kann ja mal morgen den Tüvvi fragen.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In schwarz wird die schönste Felge hässlich, bzw. belanglos, da das Design komplett verloren geht.
> Für mich persönlich absolut inakzeptabel.
> Ist eher was für "eBay-Tuner"  .



So hat halt jeder seinen Geschmack. Wobei ich da recht tolerant bin. Muss zum Auto passen. Schwarz ist natürlich auch ungemein praktisch. Einmal kurz mit Plasti Dip die Felge schwarz gemacht und dann dieselbe nicht mehr putzen müssen, das hat doch was.


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Frag doch mal @Klutten


----------



## Re4dt (18. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde weiße Felgen ziemlich geil. Sieht man aber recht selten. Was mMn auch gut kommt ist sowas wie bei Riverna. Oder gleich an jedem Rad ne andere Farbe


Ab Freitag sind meine Felgen auch Weiß. Habe ehrlich gesagt null Ahnung ob das passen wird aber will sowieso mal dieses Plasti dip ausprobieren. 

Aber das mit jedes Rad eine andere Farbe war nicht dein ernst ?


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Doch ist mein ernst. Ich find das sehr geil.


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2014)

C0d3ma5t3r schrieb:


> Hey Leute, mal ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Ich verkaufe momentan meinen BMW E92 Coupe. Ich habe ihn in mobile.de reingestellt und nach 5 sekunden ruft schon ein Interessent arabischer Herkunft an, er würde das Auto sofort abholen. Er fragt mich was, ich antworte und er legt auf...
> 
> ...


 
Also manche Leute labern hier wirklich einfach nur daher ohne zu wissen um was es sich handelt.

Bei diesen Arabern handelt es sich ganz einfach um Autohändler, diese haben ein Programm welches ihnen sofort Inserate anzeigt die ihren Vorstellungen entsprechen. Die geben quasi ein was sie suchen und der meldet das denen sofort, deswegen rufen die auch so schnell an.

Schreib am besten noch dazu das du dein Auto nicht an "Was is letzte Preis" Anrufer verkaufst. Wird viele zwar nicht daran hindern aber machs einfach, und wenn so einer anruft direkt auflegen und mit denen erst gar nicht verhandeln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ab Freitag sind meine Felgen auch Weiß. Habe ehrlich gesagt null Ahnung ob das passen wird aber will sowieso mal dieses Plasti dip ausprobieren.


 Aber blos nicht über den Konus in der Felge rübersprühen. Der Sitz der Schraube muss blankes Metall sein, sonst fliegen die Räder ab. Ich bekomme oft genug Felgen vom Lacker wieder, wo die alles mit übergesprüht haben. Und das wieder rausbekommen ist wesendlich umständlicher, als es vorher abzudecken. Einfach 20 Kugeln aus Tesakrepp rollen und in die Löcher stopfen.


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde weiße Felgen ziemlich geil. Sieht man aber recht selten.
> Was mMn auch gut kommt ist sowas wie bei Riverna. Oder gleich an jedem Rad ne andere Farbe


 
Weiße Felgen sind zwar schön, aber du bist wie ein blöder am putzen. Aufm Mazda haben wir im Sommer 17" Felgen in weiß, dass ist grausam.


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Ja das ist das einzig schlechte...
Gerade durch den Brennstab ist die Felge denke ich mal schnell grau.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja das ist das einzig schlechte...
> Gerade durch den Brennstab ist die Felge denke ich mal schnell grau.


 Also ich gehe nicht mit einem Brennstab an meine Felgen...


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Ach mann ich hasse dieses Handy...

BREMSSTAUB. Die Jungs vom angebissenen Apfel kennen das halt nicht


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2014)

Die Felgen sind nicht grau, die sind nach maximal 2 Wochen pech schwarz. 
Gut man kann extra Beläge mit weniger Bremssstaubentwicklung kaufen... meine EBC sind auch ganz schlimm. Freitag die Felgen geputzt nun sind die Felgen nicht mehr Grün sondern dunkelgrau.


----------



## watercooled (18. März 2014)

Alter wie fährst denn du?


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2014)

Ganz normal... 
Ich fahr in der Woche halt, 400 Kilometer.


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2014)

Wie war das neulich als ich bei nem Kumpel war? Radkappe runter: "Oh, jetzt weiß ich wieso die Verschleißanzeige an ist und vor allem wo das Zeug hin ist!" Die Stahlfelge sah aus wie frisch Pulverbeschichtet   - Knapp 1000km oder mehr die Woche halt .


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2014)

Man fängt oben am Berg an zu bremsen und hält den Fuß dann so lange auf der Bremse bis man unten ist und Rauch/Flammen aus den Radkästen kommt. Manchmal könnte ich mich totlachen, wenn ich so nen Dauerbremser vor mir hab, der locker 2-3 Minuten ohne Unterbrechung bremst.

Bei Vielfahrern bleibt das nicht aus. Taxifelgen kannst du teilweise nur mit ner Drahtbrüste sauber machen, wenn du da zum Wuchten neue Gewichte draufkleben musst.


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (18. März 2014)

Wegen des E92 BMWs.

Heute Abend hab ich das Fahrzeug reingestellt und bis jetzt haben ca. 10 Leute angerufen. Es scheint keiner ernsthaftes Interesse am Fahrzeug zu haben. 

Richtig schlimm wird es, wenn sie anrufen und noch nicht einmal die Farbe des Fahrzeugs kennen????? und so dumme Fragen stellen wie, "Was ist Motor drin und Motor gut?" oder "ich geben dir 13.000€ und hole gleich ab".

Doch sobald ich zu Wort kommen darf, wird schon wieder aufgelegt. 

Diese Nacht werd ich mein Handy lautlos stellen.


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man fängt oben am Berg an zu bremsen und hält den Fuß dann so lange auf der Bremse bis man unten ist und Rauch/Flammen aus den Radkästen kommt.


 
Sonen Experten hatte ich letztens auffer A7 aus Kassel zurück vor mir in nem neuen Passat Variant ... An der Kuppe zu den Blitzern in Fahrtrichtung Hannover hin angefangen zu bremsen, kurz vorm Ende der abschüssigen Stelle fuhr er mit Warnblinker aufn Standstreifen und hatte Not da zum Stehen zu kommen  .


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2014)

C0d3ma5t3r schrieb:


> Wegen des E92 BMWs.
> 
> Heute Abend hab ich das Fahrzeug reingestellt und bis jetzt haben ca. 10 Leute angerufen. Es scheint keiner ernsthaftes Interesse am Fahrzeug zu haben.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du dir nicht durchgelesen was ich diesbezüglich geschrieben hab?



> Bei diesen Arabern handelt es sich ganz einfach um Autohändler, diese  haben ein Programm welches ihnen sofort Inserate anzeigt die ihren  Vorstellungen entsprechen. Die geben quasi ein was sie suchen und der  meldet das denen sofort, deswegen rufen die auch so schnell an.
> 
> Schreib am besten noch dazu das du dein Auto nicht an "Was is letzte  Preis" Anrufer verkaufst. Wird viele zwar nicht daran hindern aber machs  einfach, und wenn so einer anruft direkt auflegen und mit denen erst  gar nicht verhandeln.


----------



## DasRegal (18. März 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels
> 
> Vlt.kennt sich hier einer aus, welche Felgen sind das ???
> 
> ...


 
Hey,
das Design stammt von den ADV.1 Felgen. Kann dir nicht sagen ob das Originale sind. Die Centercaps sehen komisch aus.
MfG
http://stancewords.stanceworks.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/1200_IMG_2654.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (18. März 2014)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Hey,
> das ist einfach. Sind ADV.1 Felgen.
> MfG
> 
> ...


 

Nein nein, die Lösung gibt es schon einige Beiträge über dir 

SEX Wheels aus Mexiko.

Aber ADV1 sind auch sehr nice


----------



## DasRegal (19. März 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Nein nein, die Lösung gibt es schon einige Beiträge über dir
> 
> SEX Wheels aus Mexiko.
> 
> Aber ADV1 sind auch sehr nice


 
Alles klar 

Soooo ich habe mir auch mal was gegönnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worco (19. März 2014)

Hat hier einer eigentlich Erfahrung mit nem 370Z? Also Gedanken dazu oder ne Meinung die ich noch nicht online gelesen hab oder eigene Erfahrungswerte(außer mal kurz gefahren)?

Brauch ab Herbst ein neues Auto und will eigentlich mal was mit Leistung und zum Spaß haben bevor Kinder ect. kommen.
Problem grade ist noch dass ich ab September eine neue Stelle annehmen werde und noch nicht weiß wie es mit Dienstwagen oder so aussieht, und das meine Entscheidung für das Privat Fahrzeug durchaus beeinflusst.


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2014)

Irgendwer hier im Thread fährt einen roten 370Z. 
Bemüh mal die Suche.


----------



## Zoon (19. März 2014)

Regal, echter R32 oder nur die Frontschürze?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Vielfahrern bleibt das nicht aus.  Taxifelgen kannst du teilweise nur mit ner Drahtbrüste sauber machen,  wenn du da zum Wuchten neue Gewichte draufkleben musst.



Wenn so viel Bremsstaub drin ist schrubb nur da ab wo zu viel Gewicht ist, bekommst dann so auch ausgewuchtet.


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

Müsste ein echter R32 sein da auch die Seitenschweller passen


----------



## McZonk (19. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Müsste ein echter R32 sein da auch die Seitenschweller passen


 Schweller lassen sich - wie beim Original auch - problemlos auf die reguläre Schwellerform aufkleben....

Audi A6 C6 (4F) 3.0 TDI Avant Quattro #174811
Dieses Projekt hat mich zuletzt ziemlich zum Stutzen gebracht. Wenn man anfängt Blechumfänge anzupacken (RS6 KF und Seitenwände), hätte man sich vermutlich auch bald einen Echten gebraucht kaufen können. Aber Respekt hat die Geradlinigkeit dennoch verdient.


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

Ist schon klar aber wer macht sich schon die Mühe bei einem Golf da denkt man zu erst halt an einen echten.

Der "RS"6 sieht schon gut gemacht aus


----------



## DasRegal (19. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar aber wer macht sich schon die Mühe bei einem Golf da denkt man zu erst halt an einen echten.
> 
> Der "RS"6 sieht schon gut gemacht aus


 
Da ich regelmäßig auf vw Treffen bin behaupte ich einfach mal es gibt in Deutschland mehr Golfs im R32 Design als echte R32. Meiner ist aber echt mit voller Hütte, außer Schalensitze.


----------



## McZonk (19. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar aber wer macht sich schon die Mühe bei einem Golf da denkt man zu erst halt an einen echten.


 So ein Schweller oder Spoiler ist schneller aufgeklebt, als eine Front mit Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage gewechselt. 

@DasRegal: Glühstrumpf zum Wägelchen - Sehr schönes Auto mit tollem Sound. Leider schon etwas tiefer oder? Ich steh ja auf R32 in absolut unberührtem Originalzustand (insb. auch der 4er).


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. März 2014)

Nettes Gerät @dasRegal was hast du gezahlt?


----------



## DasRegal (19. März 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> @DasRegal: Glühstrumpf zum Wägelchen - Sehr schönes Auto mit tollem Sound. Leider schon etwas tiefer oder? Ich steh ja auf R32 in absolut unberührtem Originalzustand (insb. auch der 4er).


Hey, danke.Der ist schon ganz gut tief, aber das ist auch gut so sonst hätte ich selber ein Gewindefahrwerk eingebaut. Der 4er ist auch richtig schick, aber viele von denen haben Probleme mit der Steuerkette. Beim 5er ist zwar der gleiche Motor drin, aber vw hat Veränderungen an den Laufschienen und der Steuerkette an sich gemacht. 

@hirschi: Über Geld spricht man ja nicht aber der Preis ist so um die 13k


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

Ich darf nicht tiefer legen. Meine Frau hats verboten. Schade. Ich hätte da ein Bilstein CS im Sinne. Aber so wird das erstma nix ;0)


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2014)

Wolltest du den Megane nicht verkaufen wegen nachwuchs?


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

Nein. Wenn dann würden wir den Twingo von meiner Frau verkaufen.


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2014)

Aber wenn deine Frau sowieso ein eigenes Auto hat warum darfst du deines dann nicht tieferlegen?


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

Weite Strecken fahren wir mit dem Megane. Da muss das Kind auch rein. Sie hat einfach Befürchtungen, dass das Auto bei ner Tieferlegung noch härter wird. Sie kennt ja noch meinen Clio. Der war auf der AB schon unangenehm hart, wegen der Tieferlegung. Hat halt Befürchtungen, dass es für das Kind halt auch unangenehm sein könnte, so durch gerüttelt zu werden. Und ich denke, sie hat da schon recht, ein Gewindefahrwerk muss es dann vorerst nicht sein.


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2014)

Tiefer bedeutend doch nicht zwangsweise härter.
Gibt Fahrwerke die sind dann genauso komfortabel wie zuvor.


----------



## Murdoch (19. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Tiefer bedeutend doch nicht zwangsweise härter.
> Gibt Fahrwerke die sind dann genauso komfortabel wie zuvor.


 
Beispiel, sonst stimmt es nich


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2014)

Hier, JP erklärt besser als alle anderen  
http://youtu.be/3SEXJzS0axI


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. März 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Beispiel, sonst stimmt es nich



JP erklärt das hier im Video ganz gut.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3SEXJzS0axI


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hier, JP erklärt besser als alle anderen
> http://youtu.be/3SEXJzS0axI



Kuck ich mir heute abend mit Frauchen an


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2014)

Ach komm Niklas, beide gleichzeitig


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2014)

Mein Auto ist mit den neuen Federn (50/30) sogar etwas komfortabler geworden, im Bezug auf kurze Stöße, aber mit insgesamt deutlich weniger Seitenneigung 
Wenn du ein KW V3 oder B16 PSS nimmst, kannst du ja auch die Härte über die Druckstufe verstellen


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

Für den Megane gibts Tieferlegungsfedern von Eibach, H&R und SK-Tuning (oder so). Alle drei sollen das Fahrverhalten nicht verbessern. 

Von nem Gewindefahrwerk würde ich mir schon eine straffere Abstimmung erwarten. Einfach vom Fahrgefühl her. Ich mag das.


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2014)

Aber deine Frau nicht. D müsstest du dann eben einen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

Hat ja auch gerade nicht Priorität A. Mal schauen. Erst ma Kind und dann seh ich weiter...


----------



## Beam39 (19. März 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Schweller lassen sich - wie beim Original auch - problemlos auf die reguläre Schwellerform aufkleben....
> 
> Audi A6 C6 (4F) 3.0 TDI Avant Quattro #174811
> Dieses Projekt hat mich zuletzt ziemlich zum Stutzen gebracht. Wenn man anfängt Blechumfänge anzupacken (RS6 KF und Seitenwände), hätte man sich vermutlich auch bald einen Echten gebraucht kaufen können. Aber Respekt hat die Geradlinigkeit dennoch verdient.


 
Ich werd sowas nie verstehen.. Wieso man soviel Geld und Arbeit in einen Nachbau steckt, besonders wenn dann auch noch so ein Motor drin ist. Ich würd mir da extrem blöd drin vorkommen..


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2014)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Beispiel, sonst stimmt es nich


 
Jedes halbwegs gescheite Gewindefahrwerk mit Härteverstellung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Von nem Gewindefahrwerk würde ich mir schon eine straffere Abstimmung erwarten. Einfach vom Fahrgefühl her. Ich mag das.


 
Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch über die Druckstufe.
Bei "offener" Druckstufe hast du eine Härte wie das Serienfahrwerk, bzw. eher weicher.
Je weiter du die Druckstufe "schließt", desto straffer wird das Fahrwerk im Bereich des Einfederns und macht das Auto direkt und präzise.
Durch die Druck- und Zugstufeneinstellung kannst du auch das komplette Fahrverhalten beeinflussen.


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich werd sowas nie verstehen.. Wieso man soviel Geld und Arbeit in einen Nachbau steckt, besonders wenn dann auch noch so ein Motor drin ist. Ich würd mir da extrem blöd drin vorkommen..


 
Vielleicht hat er einfach Spaß am Basteln  ? Das ist ja auch noch relativ dezent... Ich sehe jeden Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nen Golf 4 mitm 1,4l samt Motorhaube mit großem Lufteinlass, R32-Bodykit, verändernder Blecharbeiten an den Seitenteilen, ...   - kommt anner Ampel nur nicht vonner Stelle und brüllt ganz Braunschweig zusammen .


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch über die Druckstufe.
> Bei "offener" Druckstufe hast du eine Härte wie das Serienfahrwerk, bzw. eher weicher.
> Je weiter du die Druckstufe "schließt", desto straffer wird das Fahrwerk im Bereich des Einfederns und macht das Auto direkt und präzise.
> Durch die Druck- und Zugstufeneinstellung kannst du auch das komplette Fahrverhalten beeinflussen.



Sobald das spruchreif ist, werde ich mich damit auseinandersetzen. Kumpel von mir hat für seinen Megane das Gewindefahrwerk jedoch bei Wiechers einbauen und abstimmen lassen. Das war OK zumal man selbsts nichts verstellen muss. Passt vom Fahrverhalten meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zum Auto.


----------



## fatlace (19. März 2014)

KW street comfort, super fahrwerk was noch einen sehr guten kompfort bietet, kommt bei mir demnächst rein


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

Ich hab mal über das Bilstein Clubsport nachgedacht. Aber das ist halt eher was für Trackdays. Mal schauen. Nächstes Jahr vielleicht. 

http://www.bilstein.de/de/produkte/bilstein-clubsport/bilstein-clubsport/


----------



## fatlace (19. März 2014)

für den Focus RS fahrer
https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net...3x403/1150881_491586094280145_181074895_n.jpg
würde dort mal nachfragen wies mit der eintragung aussieht.
die sollte man im gegensatz zu den mexico felgen eingetragen bekommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe bei Reifen: Ich hatte   letztes Jahr für unseren Passat 2.0 TDI / 103KW /BJ2011folgende Reifen   beim TüV eintragen lassen: 225/45 R17 94Y.
> Wie sieht es mit dem Geschwindigkeitsindex aus? Muss der grundsätzlich   stimmen oder kann der abweichen wenn es noch ausreichend ist. Mein   Reifenhändler hat nur Reifen mit W (max 270km/h) da, Y wäre bis 300   km/h. Beides mehr als ausreichend. Letztes Jahr hatte ich keine anderen   als Y bekommen und hatte diese daher eintragen lassen.


 Der Tüvvi sagt, solange das Auto ne EG Typgenehmigung(etwa ab 1998) hat, dann ist das kein Problem. Solange die Reifen mehr können als das Fahrzeug, kannst du die fahren.




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mein Auto ist mit den neuen Federn (50/30) sogar etwas komfortabler geworden, im Bezug auf kurze Stöße, aber mit insgesamt deutlich weniger Seitenneigung
> Wenn du ein KW V3 oder B16 PSS nimmst, kannst du ja auch die Härte über die Druckstufe verstellen


 Nen Gewindefahrwerk ist aber nicht dazu da um es an seine persönlichen Komfort Bedürfnisse einzustellen. Wenn man nen Gewindefahrwerk falsch einstellt, riskiert man nen langen Bremsweg oder nen Abflug, weil das Fahrwerk nicht kontrollierbar ist. Wenn man kurze harte Federn fährt, weil das Auto ja schön tief sein soll und dann die Druckstufe weich stellt, fängt der das hoppeln an. Da fährt man dann mit so viel Bodenhaftung, wie mit einem kaputten Fahrwerk. Deswegen ist bei einem Gewindefahrwerk ja auch nicht jede Einstellungsmöglichkeit erlaubt. Es muss zum Auto und den verbauten Federn passen.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich werd sowas nie verstehen.. Wieso man soviel  Geld und Arbeit in einen Nachbau steckt, besonders wenn dann auch noch  so ein Motor drin ist. Ich würd mir da extrem blöd drin  vorkommen..


 Exakt. Das ist immer so geil, wenn die 1,4er Golfs aussehen, wie 1000PS und dann schön brav mit 80 hinterm LKW her, weil die ja überhaubt nicht schnell fahren wollen. An der fehlenden Leistung liegt das nicht.  Innerorts rücken die einem meist dicht auf die Pelle, so ganz cool mit einer Hand oben aufm Lenkrad und sobald es dann außerorts geht, fahren die aber nicht schneller. 

Für das Geld, was der Audi gekostet hat, hätte der ganz locker nen echten kaufen können.


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

In den Kommentaren steht er hat dafür viel weniger ausgegeben als das was einer echter RS6 kostet


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Deswegen ist bei einem Gewindefahrwerk ja auch nicht jede Einstellungsmöglichkeit erlaubt.


 
Ich kenne keine Einschränkung 
Normal könnte man sogar die Druckstufe hinten voll aufdrehen und vorne komplett zu, ohne dass man nicht mehr legal fährt. Die Gefahr, dass das Auto in Kurven schnell mal eigensinnig wird, sollte kar sein 
Solange vorne und hinten die Werte nicht zu unterschiedlich sind, passiert da (zumindest bei guten Fahrwerken) nix.
Ich kenne auch mehrere, die ihr V3 bzw. B16 PSS im Alltag auf der, für das FW, weichsten Sufe fahren und auf der Rennstecke entsprechend nachstellen in Richtung hart.
Die weichste Sufe heißt ja nicht gleich, dass man das Gefühl hat, einen Kutter zu fahren.


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2014)

Ich würde mir das Gewindefahrwerk abstimmen lassen. Selbst dran rumschrauben, würde ich hingegen nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Einschränkung
> Normal könnte man sogar die Druckstufe hinten voll aufdrehen und vorne komplett zu, ohne dass man nicht mehr legal fährt. Die Gefahr, dass das Auto in Kurven schnell mal eigensinnig wird, sollte kar sein
> Solange vorne und hinten die Werte nicht zu unterschiedlich sind, passiert da (zumindest bei guten Fahrwerken) nix.
> Ich kenne auch mehrere, die ihr V3 bzw. B16 PSS im Alltag auf der, für das FW, weichsten Sufe fahren und auf der Rennstecke entsprechend nachstellen in Richtung hart.
> Die weichste Sufe heißt ja nicht gleich, dass man das Gefühl hat, einen Kutter zu fahren.


 Grade bei der Höheneinstellung gibt es einige Begrenzungen. Ganz runter macht der Tüv nicht immer mit. Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Kombination Federn zu Dämpfer an. Auf ganz weich hat man ja fast keine Dämpfwirkung mehr. Da kann man die Kolbenstange mit der Hand hin und her schieben ohne großen Kraftaufwand. Wenn man dazu harte Federn hat, dann hoppelt das ganz ordendlich. Bei zu hart ist es das Gleiche. Da wird nichts mehr ausgeglichen, sondern man springt über jede Welle.
Gleiches gilt für die Zugstufe. Ist die zu weich, mag es vielleicht komfortabel sein aber das Auto schaukelt sich auf. Klar will man die Räder möglichst schnell wieder ein Richtung Straße haben aber es darf nicht zu schnell gehen. Das sieht man schön, wenn Rallye Autos nach der Landung nach einem Sprung nochmal hochspringen aus den Federn raus. Dann ist die Zugstufe zu weich. Klar springt man mit dem Straßenauto nicht so oft aber der Effekt ist der gleiche.

Am besten man macht mal mit einem Serienfahrwerk aus höherer Geschwindigkeit auf einer schlechten Straße eine Vollbremsung. Man misst den Weg und baut dann ein Gewindefahrwerk ein. Dann bremst man mit der gewählten Einstellung nochmal. Ist der Weg länger -> falsche Einstellung. Viele die Gewindefahrwerke fahren, haben ja null Ahnung, wie das eigendlich einzustellen ist. Denn um es fahrerisch herrauszufinden ob das nun richtig eingestellt ist, muss man das Auto schon richtig flott bewegen.

Klar muss man für jede Strecke das Fahrwerk anders einstellen, um die optimale Rundenzeit rauszubekommen. Wenn man jedoch auf der Straße damit fährt, sollten sich Bremsweg und Kontrollierbarkeit nicht verschlechtern.


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...wie 1000PS und dann schön brav mit 80 hinterm LKW her, weil die ja überhaubt nicht schnell fahren wollen. An der fehlenden Leistung liegt das nicht...


 
Und weiter? Bei meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg fahre ich auch mit 100km/h auf der Autobahn/Landstraße... wo genau ist da das Problem. Nicht jeder möchte einen neuen Rekord beim Fahren. Aber ich weiß schon du fährst natürlich immer letzte Rille darum auch einen Allradler, wenn auch mit nicht wirklich viel Leistung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und weiter? Bei meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg fahre ich auch mit 100km/h auf der Autobahn/Landstraße... wo genau ist da das Problem. Nicht jeder möchte einen neuen Rekord beim Fahren. Aber ich weiß schon du fährst natürlich immer letzte Rille darum auch einen Allradler, wenn auch mit nicht wirklich viel Leistung.


 Lies den Satz mal weiter...


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und weiter? Bei meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg fahre ich auch mit 100km/h auf der Autobahn/Landstraße... wo genau ist da das Problem. Nicht jeder möchte einen neuen Rekord beim Fahren. Aber ich weiß schon du fährst natürlich immer letzte Rille darum auch einen Allradler, wenn auch mit nicht wirklich viel Leistung.


  Wenn keiner hinter mir is fahr ich sogar nur mit 80 km/h hin und her  brauch dafür dann eben nur 6,5l/100km


----------



## riedochs (19. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Tüvvi sagt, solange das Auto ne EG Typgenehmigung(etwa ab 1998) hat, dann ist das kein Problem. Solange die Reifen mehr können als das Fahrzeug, kannst du die fahren.



Danke dir.


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn keiner hinter mir is fahr ich sogar nur mit 80 km/h hin und her  brauch dafür dann eben nur 6,5l/100km


 
/sign


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn keiner hinter mir is fahr ich sogar nur mit 80 km/h hin und her  brauch dafür dann eben nur 6,5l/100km


 Wenn ich Sprit sparen will, fahre ich Fahrrad. Da brauche ich nur 3 Steaks/100km.  Ich verbringe so viel Zeit im Auto, da soll das Fahren wenigstens Spaß machen.


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich verbringe so viel Zeit im Auto, da soll das Fahren wenigstens Spaß machen.


 
Und dann fährt man einen A3 mit 150PS?


----------



## nfsgame (19. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und dann fährt man einen A3 mit 150PS?


 
Soll genügsame Leute geben, mir würde es reichen - aber wenns nach mir gehen würde der PD-TDI mit 150PS... Dann ist der Spaß anner Tanke nicht vorbei .


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich Sprit sparen will, fahre ich Fahrrad. Da brauche ich nur 3 Steaks/100km.  Ich verbringe so viel Zeit im Auto, da soll das Fahren wenigstens Spaß machen.


 
Ach erstens fährt sichs ganz gemütlich mit Tempomat und nur 80 km/h und zweitens wenn man dann wieder mal doch Knallgas fährt macht das umso mehr Spaß 

Würde ich normal beschleunigen und mit 100 km/h fahren brauch ich bis zu 9l und das ist mit auf dem Arbeitsweg zuviel


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und dann fährt man einen A3 mit 150PS?


 Das ist mein erstes Auto. Keine Sorge der Nächste wird nicht unter 300 PS haben. Für nen erstes Auto ist es total ok.

Die schnellste Runde bis jetzt war 9:20 BTG. Da gibt es ne Menge Leute die mit viel mehr Leistung deutlich langsamer fahren. Mit den neuen Reifen wird ne 8:xx BTG drin sein.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wenn keiner hinter mir is fahr ich sogar nur mit 80 km/h hin und her  brauch dafür dann eben nur 6,5l/100km


 


ich558 schrieb:


> Würde ich normal beschleunigen und mit 100 km/h fahren brauch ich bis zu 9l und das ist mit auf dem Arbeitsweg zuviel


 Was soll denn das für ein Motor sein? Ich dachte du fährst nen kleinen A1? Oder hab ich das falsch im Kopf?

Landstraße mit 9l macht ja selbst mein 5zylinder Schiff ohne zu schleichen Oo.


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

Japp (1.4 TFSI 122Ps) und der kleine Motor braucht echt viel im bayrischen Wald  vom Haus erst mal 500 Meter bergab dann rund 2 km leicht bergauf dann gerade und wieder etwas bergauf wenn der Motor kalt ist braucht er auf der Strecke einiges und zurück das selbe.


----------



## Zoon (19. März 2014)

9 Liter auf 100 km 1.4 TFSI   . Nur so selbst wenn du bei VW Audi bleiben willst seh zu das du das Teil los wirst und wenns Benziner sein muss 2.0 TFSI. Selbst der verbraucht da noch weniger.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Soll genügsame Leute geben, mir würde es reichen -  aber wenns nach mir gehen würde der PD-TDI mit 150PS... Dann ist der  Spaß anner Tanke nicht vorbei .


 Der 130 ps ist schon gut, vor allem wenn man erstmal die 200000 km  hinter sich gelassen hat. Der macht immerhin 200 (für mich reicht das,  fahre kaum nachts wo man das mal länger fahren könnte) und verbraucht im  letzten gang mit einem großen ziegelstein auf`m gas nicht mehr als 8,8  liter/100 km.


ich558 schrieb:


> Japp (1.4 TFSI 122Ps) und der kleine Motor braucht echt viel im bayrischen Wald


Nenne das bitte nicht motor. Nichtmal der 140PSer (TSI) lässt sich angenehm fahren. (der zieht nur ein bißchen unten herum-> drehzahlen mag der nicht, zumindest der im leihauto)


> vom Haus erst mal 500 Meter bergab dann rund 2 km leicht bergauf dann gerade und wieder etwas bergauf wenn der Motor kalt ist braucht er auf der Strecke einiges und zurück das selbe.


 Genau so hab ich es hier auch. Kaum ebenen und nur bergauf bzw. -ab. Würde ich im flachland wohnen, würden bestimmt 4,5-5 liter für meinen 130 ps passat reichen. (ist aber ein diesel) So komm ich nur sehr schwer unter 6 bei halbwegs normaler fahrweise. (100 km/h auf der landstraße, sinnlos einen tempomat rein zu machen weil hier auf 30km bestimmt 10 ortschaften kommen)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nenne das bitte nicht motor. Nichtmal der 140PSer (TSI) lässt sich angenehm fahren. (der zieht nur ein bißchen unten herum-> drehzahlen mag der nicht, zumindest der im leihauto)


 
der 140er zieht schon recht gleichmäßig richtung Begrenzer. Der 122er ist da ein bisschen zäher.
Ich kenne auch Turbobenziner, da ist selbst mein Diesel weitaus drehfreudiger


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

Der fährt sich aber echt erstaunlich spritzig und ist drehzahlgeil ab 4000 UPM kommt tritt der gut an und der 2te lässt sich bis 100 km/h hochdrehen und lässt sich auch gut im hohen Gang fahren für 1.4l echt gut und guter Sound. 

Ob 2.0 TFSI sparsamer is bezweifle ich der q3 lieber Großeltern mit dem 170ps TFSI braucht 10l.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2014)

Als ich den G7 GTI gefahren bin (btw, ein 1. Sahne-Motor ) lag ich zum Schluss bei knappen 10l.
Lag daran, der GTI war annähernd neu (2000km) und ich bin vorallem auf der BAB sehr flott gefahren. LC wurde auch min 3-4x verwendet. Man muss ja alle Funktionen ausprobieren 
Wenn man den GTI sparsam fährt, braucht der nicht mehr wie 7l.
Sportlich gefahren sollte der so bei 8-9l liegen.



ich558 schrieb:


> Der fährt sich aber echt erstaunlich spritzig und  ist drehzahlgeil ab 4000 UPM kommt tritt der gut an und der 2te lässt  sich bis 100 km/h hochdrehen und lässt sich auch gut im hohen Gang  fahren für 1.4l echt gut und guter Sound.



Ich bin den vor einem knappen Jahr auch mal gefahren und zumindest der Vorführwagen, den ich hatte, ging nicht besonders gut obenraus. Ob man bei 3000 oder bei 5000 draufgelatscht hat, der Vortrieb war der Gleiche. Nicht falsch verstehen, schlecht ging der nicht. Es fehlte bloß irgendwie die "Belohnung" an Leistung, dass man den Motor mal höher drehen lassen hat.
Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich als Benziner nur 6 Zylinder Sauger und relativ starke 2l Turbos gewohnt bin.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> der 140er zieht schon recht gleichmäßig richtung Begrenzer.


 Konnte ich von meinem leihauto nicht behaupten. Das war ein neuer touran (hatte den von gesammt-kilometer 150 bis 320) und der motor wollte über 3500 touren garnicht mehr, egal wie sehr man sich gegen das gaspedal gestemmt hat. Dazu zog das ding noch um die 10l/100 km aus dem tank.
Ursprünglich hatte ich ja mal vor einen neuwagen mit einem tsi-motor zu holen (laut VW soll der ja sparsam sein und deren CR-diesel kannst du in die tonne kloppen), aber das war für mich außerhalb jeglicher toleranz!


----------



## Zoon (19. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ob 2.0 TFSI sparsamer is bezweifle ich der q3 lieber Großeltern mit dem 170ps TFSI braucht 10l.



Q3 is ja auch kein Auto sondern ein Geschwür  aber deiner sollte bei normaler Fahrweise schon bei 6,5 bis 7 Litern liegen, ansonsten ist was faul oder du fährst andauernd wie Schumacher. Zweite Frage wie viel Öl zieht der denn so durch?


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

Das Fahrzeuggewicht spielt da natürlich schon ne große Rolle und gleich sind die Motoren vom Charakter her Ja auch nicht immer selbst wenn sie den selben Hubraum haben

Nö faul ist da nix liebt an meiner Gegend da wos gerade is komm ich mit sparsamer Fahrweise auch mit knapp unter 6l aus. 

Ölverbrauch is 1A 



Zoon schrieb:


> Q3 is ja auch kein Auto sondern ein Geschwür  aber deiner sollte bei normaler Fahrweise schon bei 6,5 bis 7 Litern liegen, ansonsten ist was faul oder du fährst andauernd wie Schumacher. Zweite Frage wie viel Öl zieht der denn so durch?



Lustig ist das der V8 TDI bei 200km/h knapp 20l braucht- genau soviel wie der A1 bei 200


----------



## 8800 GT (19. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man den GTI sparsam fährt, braucht der nicht mehr wie 7l.
> Sportlich gefahren sollte der so bei 8-9l liegen.


 Kommt halt stark drauf an, wo man fährt. Ich kann meine Eklasse auch bei zügiger Autobahnfahrt mit 10-11 Litern fahren, in der Stadt bei kaltem Motor sinds dann 20+.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Lustig ist das der V8 TDI bei 200km/h knapp 20l braucht- genau soviel wie der A1 bei 200


Der letzte Gang vom Q7(da war der V8 doch raus) würde bei Max-Drehzahl wohl auch eher Richtung 300 gehen, während der A1 wahrscheinlich so gespreizt ist, dass er bei Vmax im Begrenzer hängt.

@alles Verbrauchen: 
Auf Schloss Dyck stand mal ein Wagen mit Konstantverbrauch (30l pro Stunde, egal ob er steht oder fährt) rum. Hatte wohl keine Drosselklappe.


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2014)

Selbst ein popliger 2L Sauger kann zwischen 7L und 20L alles verbrauchen, je nach Stellung des Gaspedals.


----------



## ich558 (19. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der letzte Gang vom Q7(da war der V8 doch raus) würde bei Max-Drehzahl wohl auch eher Richtung 300 gehen, während der A1 wahrscheinlich so gespreizt ist, dass er bei Vmax im Begrenzer hängt.



Gestern war ich auf der Bahn mit 200 ich glaub 4500 ca zeit er da dann an beim Q7 weis ichs nicht aber in Anbetracht des Gewichts und Cw wert richtig sparsam


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der letzte Gang vom Q7(da war der V8 doch raus) würde bei Max-Drehzahl wohl auch eher Richtung 300 gehen, während der A1 wahrscheinlich so gespreizt ist, dass er bei Vmax im Begrenzer hängt.
> 
> @alles Verbrauchen:
> Auf Schloss Dyck stand mal ein Wagen mit Konstantverbrauch (30l pro Stunde, egal ob er steht oder fährt) rum. Hatte wohl keine Drosselklappe.


 Der 6. beim A1 ist nen Spritspargang, wie bei jedem anderen Auto heuzutage leider auch. Viele Autos mit Spritspargängen könnten 350-400km/h fahren. Wenn man die aufm Prüfstand hochdreht ohne die Wirbelstrombremse einzuschalten, dann gehen die auch so schnell. (vorrausgesetzt man macht die Reifen dafür drauf... )

...was hat der Verbrauch mit der Drosselklappe zu tun? Beim Diesel wird die Drosselklappe fast nur zur Regelung der AGR genutzt. Beim Benziner könnten nur ein paar Motoren von BMW ohne Drosselklappe laufen.  Da ist der Ventilhub vollkommen variabel.


----------



## watercooled (20. März 2014)

Und ich bekomme meinen nicht unter 9 Liter 

Zum Thema Drehzahl, ich bin noch nicht sehr viele Autos gefahren aber bei meinem Motor gefällt mir das der so eine Gummibandcharakteristik hat.
Ist wie bei einem Roller, der dreht und dreht und es kommt einfach immer mehr Leistung bis in den Begrenzer.
Gefällt mir sehr gut, und sollte mein nächster auch ein Sauger werden (was ich nicht glaube) dann soll er das ganz genau so machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. März 2014)

Ich brauche mit meinem bei GPS 200km/h ca. 12l. Der 5er braucht ziemlich genauso viel und selbst ein M135i braucht nur 15l, dann der großen Gangspreizung.
Der Z4 braucht allerdings auch deutlich mehr, da dieser bei 200 schon recht hoch dreht und bei Vmax in den Begrenzer läuft.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...was hat der Verbrauch mit der Drosselklappe zu tun?


 Bei einem klassischen Ottomotor sind Drosselklappenstellung und Verbrauch sie mehr oder weniger proportional .
Ich sprach von einem Auto von Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts und nicht einem High-Tech BMW-Motor mit variablem Alles.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. März 2014)

so ich wieder  , also ich könnte wie gesagt nen mx 3 bekommen mit nem 1.6 er motor und 107 ps. hat 160 gelaufen und eigentlich alles was es an verschleis teilen gibt neu bekommen. 
ölwechsel vor knapp 100 km. er steht nur leider schon ne weile rum im freien. wäre halt die frage was wäre zu beachten bei dem guten stück. oder auf was sollte mann im allgemeinen achten bei nem mx-3.
tüv würde er neu bekommen einen tag bevor ich ihn abholen würde..

winter und sommer reifen neuwertig gibts auch dazu. das einzige was er hat ist eine ziemliche delle hinten rechts. welche aber die fahr tüchtigkeit oder die karosserie in ihrer strucktur beeinträchtigt.

mfg Alex


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. März 2014)

Auf versteckten Rost achten/ danach suchen.
Und ob das Auto allgemein noch gut dasteht und nicht müde wirkt.
Wie groß und wie tief ist denn die Delle ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> das einzige was er hat ist eine ziemliche delle hinten rechts. welche aber die fahr tüchtigkeit oder die karosserie in ihrer strucktur beeinträchtigt.


 Also nen Unfallwagen, der nicht mehr fahrtüchtig ist. Wenn du kein Karrosseriebauer bist, lass es bleiben.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. März 2014)

Mazda MX-3 1.6L 16V Coupe´ TOP ZUSTAND - TOP ANGEBOT als Sportwagen/Coupé in Wurzen


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2014)

Boa, bei der Delle über dem Rad hatte der aber nen mächtigen Bums gemacht. Da ist das ganze Fahrwerk bestimmt krum wie sau. Nach so einem schlag aufs Rad muss der auf jeden Fall auf die Richtbank. Lass den stehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. März 2014)

"Top Zustand - Top Angebot", naja, nicht wirklich 
Lass den lieber stehen, die Schäden sehen schon recht heftig aus.



> [...]bis auf die *kleinen* Dellen oberhalb Radhaus Beifahrerseite Hinten[...]


Dass der es sich überhaupt traut, sowas zu schreiben. 
Hinten wird wahrscheinlich sehr teuer zu reparieren, da das ein sehr großes Karosserieteil ist und auch mit dem Dach verbunden ist. 
Heißt: Karosserieteil austrennen, neues Teil einsetzen, Beispachteln, etc. pp. = teuer


----------



## Mosed (20. März 2014)

Was ein Erlebnis. In Teneriffa über 800 km gefahren für 46€. Das lag nicht nur am Spritpreis (~1.01€ für Super), sondern auch am Auto. So ein Skoda Citigo 1,0 Liter braucht halt doch "etwas" weniger als meiner.  (Irgendwas zwischen 5 und 6 Liter waren es trotz Gebirge).

Aber dieses ständige rumgeschalte, vor allem an Steigungen. Das wäre nix auf Dauer für mich.


Die Beschreibung des Madzas ist ja der Knüller.
"TOP ZUSTAND" 
"Der MX3 ist eigentlich im Top Zustand vom Lack, sowie der technischen  Beschaffenheit her, bis auf die kleinen Dellen oberhalb Radhaus  Beifahrerseite Hinten" 
Kleine Dellen? HALLO? Die Seitenwand ist völlig im Eimer. Dahinter dürfte auch was zerbrochen sein. Und die Stoßstange hinten dürfte auch defekt sein in der Ecke. Leute gibts...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dass der es sich überhaupt traut, sowas zu schreiben.
> Hinten wird wahrscheinlich sehr teuer zu reparieren, da das ein sehr großes Karosserieteil ist und auch mit dem Dach verbunden ist.
> Heißt: Karosserieteil austrennen, neues Teil einsetzen, Beispachteln, etc. pp. = teuer


 Seitenteil kostet in einer Fachwerkstatt meist ab 3000€ aufwärts. Hat man dann kompliziertere Autos kann das auch mal 8000€ kosten. Ist nen extremer Aufwand so nen Ding neu einzupassen.


----------



## worco (20. März 2014)

ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache: wenn du keine knete hast(offensichtlich, ist ja auch nicht schlimm), bring das ding zur werkstatt, lass nen kurzen check machen, wenn die sagen"jo das sieht gut aus" kauf ihn für 750 oder so, fahr den bis zum nächsten tüv und verkauf ihn dann für 500 an sonen autoverschiffer. billiger wirste kaum auto fahren und wenn du grade eins brauchst und nichtmehr budget hast wäre mir das scheis egal wie die karosse da aussieht, solange nichts sicherheitsrelevantes kaputt ist. besser als für 1000euro ne am nachmittag aufpolierte karre kaufen bei der aber die bremsen rundum durch sind, die flüssigkeiten seit jahren nicht gewechselt sind usw.
just my2cents.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2014)

Und 4 Satz Reifen durchhauen bis zum nächsten Tüv, weil das Fahrwerk krum ist ohne Ende. Na geil.

Wenn man richtig günstig fahren will, muss man selber schrauben. Es ist aber nicht billiger irgend ne durchgerockte Schüssel zu kaufen, weil man da sicher nicht bis zum nächsten Tüv kommt. Da ist immer wieder was dran, was gemacht werden muss.
Die einzige Möglichkeit günstig zu fahren ist nen Auto mit klarer Herkunft zu kaufen, was immer nachweisbar zur Wartung war. Dann sollte man selbst auch nicht fahren bis die Karre steht, sondern immer zur Wartung bringen. Das ist genau, was viele falsch machen. Hat man nen top gepflegtes Auto, fährt es sich wesendlich billiger als wenn man an der Wartung spart und dann die teuren Reparaturen zahlt.

Nur weil da steht das alles gewechselt wurde heist das ja nicht, dass es auch so ist. Wenn da irgend nen Hinterhof Pfuscher ne 50/50 Mische aus Altöl und Baumarkt Öl draufgekippt hat und nen Egay Zahnriemen Kit für 20€ eingebaut hat, hast du ne Karre zusammengebaut aus Müll.


----------



## Beam39 (21. März 2014)

Ou man.. Ich stell mir immernoch meine Pflege und -Reinigungsprodukte für die Aufbereitung zusammen und bin nach den 130€ nur für Politurmittel bei weiteren 120€ nur für Innenreigung und -Pflege :E. Dann kommen noch 180€ für das Poliermaschinenset zusammen und ich bin wieder bei über 400€ mit weiteren benötigten Kleinigkeiten 

Wenn man aber bedenkt das andere soviel für ne einzige Poliermaschine ausgeben is das noch "günstig".


----------



## worco (21. März 2014)

wenn die karre komplett krumm ist untenrum, ja, aber das muss ja nicht so sein. ich bin auch schon mal heftiger eingeschlagen, auto zum fw vermessen gegeben, war minimal ausser der toleranz, nachgestellt, gut war. außerdem wird er sich ja wohl rechnungen zeigen lassen, zumindestens für die teile. und wenn er wie von mir vorgeschlagen die karre mal zu ner werkstatt bringt(gebrauchtwagen check), dann werden die ihm schon sagen ob da zumindens nen teil neu ist, wenn da schon was nicht stimmt finger weg, wenn alles sichtbare hinhaut, kann auch der rest gut sein. und schlussendlich hat man ja auch nen bauchgefühl, das mann mit dem gebrauchtcheck fragen kann.
das selberschrauben immer billiger ist bezweifelt wohl ja keiner, aber ob er das kann oder nicht wird er wohl nur selber wissen(wenn überhaupt^^).

edit: hab (glaub 2011) mit meiner ex für 700€ nen Astra gekauft, stand nen Jahr auf nem Bauernhof, km aufm tacho 70.000 aber bj iwann 96. hat aber zum scheckheft gepasst, da war der letzte service iwie 3 jahre vorher bei 60.000km, der verkäufer hatte ne grube und ordentliches werkzeug aufm hof und angegeben zwischendrin immer mal was selbstgemacht zu haben. hab ich gekauft, sie ist dann nen jahr ca 20.000km damit gefahren bis ich nen unfall hatte der die front demoliert hat, also grill weggelassen, gefahren bis der tüv kam, und dann für 400€ an nen bastler verkauft der sich nen auto für seinen jungen herrichten wollte. so billig wie mit dem auto bin weder ich noch sie mit einem unserer anderen fahrzeuge gekommen, egal ob neu oder älter, 2 oder 4 räder. es muss also nicht immer schlecht laufen, das ding hatte sogar schiebedach und hat mich damit regelmäßig happy gemacht (nur das fehlende ABS wurde mir leider dann mit hänger und 3 Moppeds drauf zum Verhängnis...)


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Mazda MX-3 1.6L 16V Coupe´ TOP ZUSTAND - TOP ANGEBOT als Sportwagen/Coupé in Wurzen


 
Viel zu teuer, selbst wenn die Beule nicht drin ist. Für 1500Euro bekommt man schon die V6 Modelle. 
Mit dem Unfall hinten würde ich ihn nicht kaufen, mein Alltags-NX hatte einen ähnlichen Unfall und da habe ich viel tauschen müssen. Komplettes Fahrwerk, die Hinterachse, Seitenblech, Felge usw hab damals glaube ich alleine 1500Euro bezahlt nur um den Schaden zu reparieren und das ohne Lackieren. Die 1000Euro wäre das Auto ohne den Unfall schon kaum wert, die 1.6L Motoren will niemand haben. Sieh dich weiter um dann findest du deutlich interessantere Angebote.


----------



## killer196 (21. März 2014)

Sry für die frage aber lohnt es sich dieses auto anzuschauen? Wären halt n paar kilometer

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=191634059


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2014)

Denk schon das es sich lohnt. Sieht doch auf den Bildern nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## riedochs (21. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ou man.. Ich stell mir immernoch meine Pflege und -Reinigungsprodukte für die Aufbereitung zusammen und bin nach den 130€ nur für Politurmittel bei weiteren 120€ nur für Innenreigung und -Pflege :E. Dann kommen noch 180€ für das Poliermaschinenset zusammen und ich bin wieder bei über 400€ mit weiteren benötigten Kleinigkeiten
> 
> Wenn man aber bedenkt das andere soviel für ne einzige Poliermaschine ausgeben is das noch "günstig".


 
Ich bin auch grad am bestellen: Wachs, Shampoo, Knete, Abklebeband sind auch schon wieder über 100 Euro


----------



## DasRegal (21. März 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grad am bestellen: Wachs, Shampoo, Knete, Abklebeband sind auch schon wieder über 100 Euro


Heute ist erstmal ein Paket angekommen mit Nevr Dull, Autosol, Stahlwolle, Shampoo Gel und einige Polierpasten. Mal schauen was ich aus den R32 Endrohren noch rausholen kann. Derzeit sind sie komplett schwarz. Wurden leider nie gepflegt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2014)

Mit der Autosol "Metal Polish" sollte man eigentlich fast alles runterbekommen.
Nutze die auch für unsere Autos.
Zuerst würde ich es aber mit einem Putzlappen und der Autosol probieren, und nicht gleich mit der Stahlwolle.


----------



## dekay55 (21. März 2014)

Warum nehm ihr eigentlich das Teuer Zeug ? 

Verchromte Endrohre auffrischen, Backofen Reiniger, zum Polieren Cola mit Alufolie. Ich hab noch nie so spezifische sachen gekauft zum Putzen, lediglich beim Lack hab ich Autoshampoo, ansonst hat man die guten Reiniger eh in der Küche oder Bad stehen.


----------



## DasRegal (21. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit der Autosol "Metal Polish" sollte man eigentlich fast alles runterbekommen.
> Nutze die auch für unsere Autos.
> Zuerst würde ich es aber mit einem Putzlappen und der Autosol probieren, und nicht gleich mit der Stahlwolle.


 
Die Stahlwolle ist wirklich nur für die stark verkrustete Innenseite. Außen nur Autosol und Nevr Dull. Mal schauen, ich kann ja mal vorher nachher Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Seabound (21. März 2014)

Ich geh da den anderen Weg, bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ne Carbonblende für das Auspuffendrohr zulegen soll. Oder, ob ich die Blende einfach schwarz lackieren soll. Dass ständige Putzen ist mir zu aufwendig. 

https://streamlinecarbon.com/v2/products-page/megane-3-rs-250/megane-rs-250-exhaust-trim/

Hatte Falk nicht gesagt, dass er das Saubermachen von den schwarzen Endrohren vom R32 aufgegeben hat...?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2014)

worco schrieb:


> wenn die karre komplett krumm ist untenrum, ja,  aber das muss ja nicht so sein. ich bin auch schon mal heftiger  eingeschlagen, auto zum fw vermessen gegeben, war minimal ausser der  toleranz, nachgestellt, gut war. außerdem wird er sich ja wohl  rechnungen zeigen lassen, zumindestens für die teile. und wenn er wie  von mir vorgeschlagen die karre mal zu ner werkstatt  bringt(gebrauchtwagen check), dann werden die ihm schon sagen ob da  zumindens nen teil neu ist, wenn da schon was nicht stimmt finger weg,  wenn alles sichtbare hinhaut, kann auch der rest gut sein. und  schlussendlich hat man ja auch nen bauchgefühl, das mann mit dem  gebrauchtcheck fragen kann.
> das selberschrauben immer billiger ist bezweifelt wohl ja keiner, aber  ob er das kann oder nicht wird er wohl nur selber wissen(wenn  überhaupt^^).
> 
> edit: hab (glaub 2011) mit meiner ex für 700€ nen Astra gekauft, stand  nen Jahr auf nem Bauernhof, km aufm tacho 70.000 aber bj iwann 96. hat  aber zum scheckheft gepasst, da war der letzte service iwie 3 jahre  vorher bei 60.000km, der verkäufer hatte ne grube und ordentliches  werkzeug aufm hof und angegeben zwischendrin immer mal was selbstgemacht  zu haben. hab ich gekauft, sie ist dann nen jahr ca 20.000km damit  gefahren bis ich nen unfall hatte der die front demoliert hat, also  grill weggelassen, gefahren bis der tüv kam, und dann für 400€ an nen  bastler verkauft der sich nen auto für seinen jungen herrichten wollte.  so billig wie mit dem auto bin weder ich noch sie mit einem unserer  anderen fahrzeuge gekommen, egal ob neu oder älter, 2 oder 4 räder. es  muss also nicht immer schlecht laufen, das ding hatte sogar schiebedach  und hat mich damit regelmäßig happy gemacht
> ...


Hast du gesagt das die das Fahrwerk nur hindrehen sollen oder haben die es gemacht? Wenn die das gemacht haben, dann nennt man das Pfusch. Wenn Fahrwerksteile krum sind, kann man sie nicht einstellen und das gibt auch *KEIN* Hersteller frei! Der Messtand zeigt dann vielleicht wieder i.O. Werte an aber die Geometrie ist im Eimer.
Wenn du auf gut Glück nen Auto einfach fährst bis es auseinander fliegt, dann ist das deine Sache. Viele Andere bleiben aber nicht so gern liegen.



DasRegal schrieb:


> Heute ist erstmal ein Paket angekommen mit Nevr  Dull, Autosol, Stahlwolle, Shampoo Gel und einige Polierpasten. Mal  schauen was ich aus den R32 Endrohren noch rausholen kann. Derzeit sind  sie komplett schwarz. Wurden leider nie gepflegt.


 Innen müssen die Schwarz sein. Ist doch kein Diesel mit DPF.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit der Autosol "Metal Polish" sollte man eigentlich fast alles runterbekommen.
> Nutze die auch für unsere Autos.
> Zuerst würde ich es aber mit einem Putzlappen und der Autosol probieren, und nicht gleich mit der Stahlwolle.


 Das Zeug ist total geil. Akkuschrauber, zusammengebundenes Tuch, Radieraufsatz und man hat die Blenden in 2-5 Minuten wieder wie neu.


----------



## riedochs (21. März 2014)

Ich habe beim Scirocco die matt silbernen Blenden von BMW drauf. 0 Chance die wieder sauber zu bekommen. Sind jetzt dauerhaft schwarz.


----------



## dekay55 (21. März 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, Backofen reiniger  Da hat man kaum mehr Arbeit, mach ich übrigends mit Felgen auch, ne Nacht Backofen Reiniger drauf lassen, ab in die Spülmaschine mit der Felge und gut ist  Zumindest hab ich das mit den BBS Kreuzspeichen so gemacht, bin ja net so bekloppt und Putz die mit der Zahnbürste


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, Backofen reiniger  Da hat man kaum mehr Arbeit, mach ich übrigends mit Felgen auch, ne Nacht Backofen Reiniger drauf lassen, ab in die Spülmaschine mit der Felge und gut ist  Zumindest hab ich das mit den BBS Kreuzspeichen so gemacht, bin ja net so bekloppt und Putz die mit der Zahnbürste


 Wie wär es mit Felgenreiniger und Hochdruckreiniger? Macht ungefähr 10 mal weniger Arbeit und hat den gleichen Effekt. Bei Felgen kann man auch richtig nah draufhalten, an dem Lack passiert nix. Ich habe Felgen schon lange nicht mehr mit der Hand angepackt, das kann man so abspülen.


----------



## dekay55 (21. März 2014)

Was machste bei Peniblen nachbarn die wegen jeden scheis anfangen rumzumeckern  Ich hatte nachbarn die ham mir wirklich öfter das Ordnungsamt aufn Hals gehetzt weil ich meine Karre alle Woche gewaschen und Poliert hab, wegen Wasserverschwendung halt usw  Auserdem wenn man Hebebühne und co hat, ist das Felgen runtermachen und in die Spülmaschine stopfen auch kein problem, wir hatten in der Halle auch ne Extra Spülmaschine dafür *g* Nächste nachteil, Kreuzspeichen bekommst dann zwar von ausen sauber, aber von innen hast auch mim Hochdruckreiniger keine Chance, gut bisl penibel muss man wohl auch sein, aber wenn schon sauber dann innen und ausen *g* Einzige nachteil an der Spülmaschinen aktion, billige Ausgleichgewichte sind nachm 2ten mal Spülen abgefallen, aber auch kein problem auswuchtmaschine stand auch in der Halle   Irgendwie vermiss ich ja schon das Dorfleben


----------



## winner961 (21. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Was machste bei Peniblen nachbarn die wegen jeden scheis anfangen rumzumeckern  Ich hatte nachbarn die ham mir wirklich öfter das Ordnungsamt aufn Hals gehetzt weil ich meine Karre alle Woche gewaschen und Poliert hab, wegen Wasserverschwendung halt usw  Auserdem wenn man Hebebühne und co hat, ist das Felgen runtermachen und in die Spülmaschine stopfen auch kein problem, wir hatten in der Halle auch ne Extra Spülmaschine dafür *g* Nächste nachteil, Kreuzspeichen bekommst dann zwar von ausen sauber, aber von innen hast auch mim Hochdruckreiniger keine Chance, gut bisl penibel muss man wohl auch sein, aber wenn schon sauber dann innen und ausen *g* Einzige nachteil an der Spülmaschinen aktion, billige Ausgleichgewichte sind nachm 2ten mal Spülen abgefallen, aber auch kein problem auswuchtmaschine stand auch in der Halle   Irgendwie vermiss ich ja schon das Dorfleben


 
Tja das ist eben einfach was schönes das Dorfleben


----------



## dekay55 (21. März 2014)

Wenn man aufm Bauernhof lebt mit volleingerichteter Werkstatt dann schon


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Was machste bei Peniblen nachbarn die wegen jeden scheis anfangen rumzumeckern  Ich hatte nachbarn die ham mir wirklich öfter das Ordnungsamt aufn Hals gehetzt weil ich meine Karre alle Woche gewaschen und Poliert hab, wegen Wasserverschwendung halt usw  Auserdem wenn man Hebebühne und co hat, ist das Felgen runtermachen und in die Spülmaschine stopfen auch kein problem, wir hatten in der Halle auch ne Extra Spülmaschine dafür *g* Nächste nachteil, Kreuzspeichen bekommst dann zwar von ausen sauber, aber von innen hast auch mim Hochdruckreiniger keine Chance, gut bisl penibel muss man wohl auch sein, aber wenn schon sauber dann innen und ausen *g* Einzige nachteil an der Spülmaschinen aktion, billige Ausgleichgewichte sind nachm 2ten mal Spülen abgefallen, aber auch kein problem auswuchtmaschine stand auch in der Halle   Irgendwie vermiss ich ja schon das Dorfleben


 Haha das soll mal nen Nachbar versuchen.  Da geht man gleich steil, dann gibts das nächste mal auch keine Probleme mehr. Ich wechsel meine Räder auch aufn Sonntag mittag mitm Schragschrauber und fahre um 2 Uhr nachts auch mit Volldampf vom Hof. Ich lasse meine Nachbarn in Ruhe und die lassen mich in Ruhe, ist ne einfache Lösung. Hat halt keiner Bock auf Fratzengeballer.

Aber wieso soll man da mitm Hochdruckreiniger nicht reinkommen. Ich kenne keine Felge die ich nicht mit 150 bar Wasserdruck sauber bekomme. Das Wasser drückt in jede noch so kleine Rille. Man darf halt nur nicht auf die Gewichte zielen, sonst sind die logischer Weise ab.


----------



## DasRegal (21. März 2014)

Sooo,
benutzt habe ich Autoshampoo, Dr. Wack Shampoo Gel, VIP Chrompolitur, Autosol, Nevr Dull Politurwatte und 000 Stahlwolle.

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst mit Shampoo abgewaschen und dann Gel 20 Minuten einwirken lassen und wieder waschen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach zuerst grob mit Autosol reinigen, dann mit Stahlwolle und VIP die abgerundete Kante bearbeiten und zum Schluss den "Feinschliff" mit Nevr Dull:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Endrohre benötigen noch eine finale Politur....aber es hat einfach heftig angefangen zu regnen...wie immer.


----------



## dekay55 (21. März 2014)

Naja ich verachte halt gewalt, drum würd ich auch niemand drohen. Kommt vorallem nicht so gut aufm kleinen Dorf auser man will nen ganzen Mob auf sich hetzen. Ne da gabs den ein oder anderen Nachbar der war sehr penibel. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, ich würd demjenigen was pfeifen wenn ich Sonntags oder Nachts nicht meine Ruhe hätte, nix gegen dich aber sowas find ich halt ziemlich scheise. Wenn ich die woche mal wieder 70 Stunden kloppe dann besteh ich drauf das auch die Sonntagsruhe eingehalten wird. Da könnt ich auch durchaus aggresiv werden allerdings ist meine Waffe nicht meine Faust sondern meine Stimme, leid tun mir dann nur meine bekannten wenn wir Schwertkampf trainieren 

Das mim Hochdruckreiniger mein ich eher wenn die Felgen montiert sind, wenn ich die eh abschraub kann ich sie auch gleich in die Spülmaschine stecken und in der Zeit andere Arbeiten machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Naja ich verachte halt gewalt, drum würd ich auch niemand drohen. Kommt vorallem nicht so gut aufm kleinen Dorf auser man will nen ganzen Mob auf sich hetzen. Ne da gabs den ein oder anderen Nachbar der war sehr penibel. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, ich würd demjenigen was pfeifen wenn ich Sonntags oder Nachts nicht meine Ruhe hätte, nix gegen dich aber sowas find ich halt ziemlich scheise. Wenn ich die woche mal wieder 70 Stunden kloppe dann besteh ich drauf das auch die Sonntagsruhe eingehalten wird. Da könnt ich auch durchaus aggresiv werden allerdings ist meine Waffe nicht meine Faust sondern meine Stimme, leid tun mir dann nur meine bekannten wenn wir Schwertkampf trainieren
> 
> Das mim Hochdruckreiniger mein ich eher wenn die Felgen montiert sind, wenn ich die eh abschraub kann ich sie auch gleich in die Spülmaschine stecken und in der Zeit andere Arbeiten machen.


 Nicht drohen, sondern gleich mitm 32er Maulschlüssel hinterherlaufen. Meine Nachbarn machen genauso Krach, da nehme ich auch keine Rücksicht. Außerdem wohne ich neben ner 4 gleisigen Bahnstrecke, die mit Abstand am meisten Lärm macht. Wer hier wohnt und sich dann über Lärm beschwert, der muss mächtig einen an der Waffel haben.

Aso war das gemeint.  Das stimmt natürlich. Wenn die Felgen bei mir am Auto sind, dann mache ich die sowieso nur mit Wasser sauber, ich will ja nicht meine Bremsanlage zerstören.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus @regal


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Tja das ist eben einfach was schönes das Dorfleben


 
+1 

@ DasRegal: Gut geworden


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2014)

Ich habe meinen Auspuff noch nie sauber gemacht. Ab und zu mit dem Dampfstrahler drüber und fertig...


----------



## Beam39 (22. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha das soll mal nen Nachbar versuchen.  Da geht man gleich steil, dann gibts das nächste mal auch keine Probleme mehr. Ich wechsel meine Räder auch aufn Sonntag mittag mitm Schragschrauber und fahre um 2 Uhr nachts auch mit Volldampf vom Hof. Ich lasse meine Nachbarn in Ruhe und die lassen mich in Ruhe, ist ne einfache Lösung. Hat halt keiner Bock auf Fratzengeballer.
> 
> Aber wieso soll man da mitm Hochdruckreiniger nicht reinkommen. Ich kenne keine Felge die ich nicht mit 150 bar Wasserdruck sauber bekomme. Das Wasser drückt in jede noch so kleine Rille. Man darf halt nur nicht auf die Gewichte zielen, sonst sind die logischer Weise ab.


 
Wenn du richtige Drecksnachbarn hast können die dir sehr wohl was. Wenn du dein Fahrzeug auf deinem Grundstück mit Shampoos etc. reinigst und das Wasser fließt nicht über einen Abscheider, dann kannst du dich auf gewaltige Probleme mit dem Ordnungsamt einstellen.

Deswegen ist bei mir eines der höchsten Kriterien bei der Häuserwahl das da nen Abscheider vorhanden ist und die nächsten Nachbarn weit weg wohnen. Ich möchte mein Auto vor meiner Tür in Ruhe und polieren wann ich will und mit welchen Mitteln ich will. Ich finde das ist eine Art Freiheit die einem so genommen wird wenn man auf seinem Grundstück nicht das tun kann was man eigentlich darf.


----------



## riedochs (22. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, Backofen reiniger  Da hat man kaum mehr Arbeit, mach ich übrigends mit Felgen auch, ne Nacht Backofen Reiniger drauf lassen, ab in die Spülmaschine mit der Felge und gut ist  Zumindest hab ich das mit den BBS Kreuzspeichen so gemacht, bin ja net so bekloppt und Putz die mit der Zahnbürste


 
Schon versucht. Hilft nicht


----------



## DasRegal (22. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Warum nehm ihr eigentlich das Teuer Zeug ?
> 
> Verchromte Endrohre auffrischen, Backofen Reiniger, zum Polieren Cola mit Alufolie. Ich hab noch nie so spezifische sachen gekauft zum Putzen, lediglich beim Lack hab ich Autoshampoo, ansonst hat man die guten Reiniger eh in der Küche oder Bad stehen.


 
Muss ja jeder selber entscheiden. Ich würde im leben nicht 7€ sparen um dann Backofenreiniger auf 1600€ Felgen zu sprühen. 
Ich gebe gerne mein Geld für Auto Reinigungs- und Pflegemittel aus wenn sie was taugen.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

Müsste man mal die Inhaltsstoffe vergleichen,
Ich glaube aber nicht das sich ein Felgenreinigger so groß von einem Backofenreinigger unterscheidet.

Eben noch Reifen für den Passat bestellt.
Hankook Ventus Evo S2. Scheinen ja ganz nette Teile zu sein laut Netz.

Edit: Oder wars S1 Evo2? Irgendwie sowas...


----------



## fatlace (22. März 2014)

ich hab die EVO S1 und find die super.

Bei mir ist am Freitag früh auf dem weg zur arbeit erstmal die Motorkontrolleuchte angegangen
bin dann nach der arbeit direkt zu BMW gefahren und die Meinten es wäre irgendwas am Vanos Einlass, am freitag werden jetzt die Steuerzeiten geprüft und ggf die Rechteckringe gewechselt, der scheiss wird teuer-.-


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich hab die EVO S1 und find die super.
> 
> Bei mir ist am Freitag früh auf dem weg zur arbeit erstmal die Motorkontrolleuchte angegangen
> bin dann nach der arbeit direkt zu BMW gefahren und die Meinten es wäre irgendwas am Vanos Einlass, am freitag werden jetzt die Steuerzeiten geprüft und ggf die Rechteckringe gewechselt, der scheiss wird teuer-.-


 Nö ist ganz billig, wenn man es selber macht. Beisan Systems Hab ich selber schon bei nem e46 330i verbaut. Die Ringe von Beisan halten auch wenigstens. Es sind auch nicht die rechteckigen Teflonringe, die kaputtgehen sondern die Gummiringe da drunter.


----------



## ich558 (22. März 2014)

BTW: wer Amazon Prime hat und somit den neuen Videoservice- es gibt nen Haufen Top Gear Staffeln kostenlos zum Stream


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

K...k...k...kostenlos? Ich weiss schon was ich morgen mache


----------



## ich558 (22. März 2014)

Ja aber eben nur wenn du Prime Mitglied bist  find ich ne Super Sache sonst kommt man immer so schwer und umständlich an die Folgen aber jetzt geht's 1A


----------



## computertod (22. März 2014)

ist mir doch gestern glatt die Windschutzscheibe von meinem 190er gerissen...
ich vermute mal Steinschlag

btw. seit 4.3. ist er angemeldet und hab seitdem knapp 1500km gefahren


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. März 2014)

Kann euch das Buch "Maximum Boost" von Corky Bell empfehlen. Ist zwar auf English, aber wenn man ein Buch über Turbolader etc.  sucht.  Ist alles schön mit Bildern erklärt.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2014)

Eben mal geladen. Schaut interessant aus.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. März 2014)

Ja habe ich mir letztens bestellt, ist zwar etwas älter, aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache.


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2014)

So am Freitag meinen ersten Parkrempler gebaut.
12 Jahre Auto-fahren, zigtausend mal eingeparkt.......und einmal um vermutlich 0,5cm verschätzt --> Ärgerlich!
Ist beim "seitlichen" parken passiert, ich habe quasi mit meiner rechten Vorderseite meiner Schürze --> sein Heck hinten links angeschrammt.
Das einzig Gute, Polizei brauchte nicht kommen weil ich den Geschädigten selbst angetroffen habe.....und der Schaden so gering ist, dass es bei mir mit polieren eventuell weggeht, und bei ihm smart-repair reichen würde.
Naja mal sehen, seinen Schaden würde ich dann aus eigener tasche zahlen --> kein Bock meine SF12 für eventuell 200€ zu opfern.
Ich mache das also erstmal ohne Versicherung, hab aber trotzdem noch Fotos gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## Beam39 (23. März 2014)

Hoffentlich sinds wirklich nur 200€, was ich aber echt bezweifle. 

Ich hab einen e90  mal hinten leicht angetippt, 2 winzige senkrecht parallel zueinander verlaufende Kratzer die mit etwas schleifen und polieren wieder völlig unsichtbar gewesen wären -> 800€, da hats mich echt aus den Socken gehauen. Im Nachhinein habe ich mir in den Arsch gebissen nicht dagegen vorgegangen zu sein, weil da zu 100% irgendwas dazugezaubert wurde. Ich Vollidiot hab ja nichtmal Bilder von dem Auto gemacht gehabt.

So ähnlich wie du is mir vor 2-3 Monaten auch einer langgefahren. Mir is der Lack aufgeplatzt an einer Stelle an der Stoßstange, großflächige Kratzer am oberen Kotflügel und Stoßstange ->1200€, ein Witz im wenn man die beiden Schäden vergleicht.

Ich hoffe dass das gut ausgeht für dich.


----------



## fatlace (23. März 2014)

In nem bmw forum wurde ein e92 vorne gestrifen, auch nur 2 kleine kratzer an der stoßstange vorne und der schaden betrug auch 1700euro.
Dort wird nicht mit smartrepair methoden gerechnet, sondern komplettes neulackieren des teils, was ich auch vollkommen richtig finde, ich würde auch nix beilackieren lassen an meinem auto.
kann mir jeder sagen was er will, sowas sieht man immer.
Ich bin in solchen dingen aber auch sehr peniebel, und hab ein auge für sowas.


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2014)

Wie viel es am Ende ist, werde ich sehen.
Hab nur mal hier in der Nähe nach Smart Repair Werkstätten gesucht, hier mal Reparatur-Beispiele --> Lackreparatur - Smart Repair Leipzig - professionelle Autolackreparatur - Höser Mobile Autolackreparatur - Lackdoktor in Leipzig - Spotrepair Leipzig - Felgendoktor
Da geht die Lackreparatur bei 90€ los......
Ich hab mit den Besitzern ausgemacht, die sollen sich den Schaden erstmal in Ruhe angucken (vorher säubern) und dann mir mal nen Kostenvoranschlag schicken/nennen --> wenn es bis/um 300€ geht zahle ich "ohne wenn und aber", wenn sie mir einen "Bären aufbinden wollen" muss ichs mit der Versicherung machen.
Achso.....das Auto um das es geht ist ein Ford Focus Turnier Bj. ca. 2000. Farbe Silber.


----------



## fatlace (23. März 2014)

Bei so einem auto hätte ich gesagt, 200€ und die sache ist gegessen
Wobei silber bei smartrepair ne katastrophale farbe ist, das wird man sofort sehen.
Selbst komplett lackierte teile sieht man bei silber so gut wie immer.


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2014)

BJ2000? Da ist doch der Kratzer teurer als das Auto


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2014)

Ich hoffe momentan auf die Vernunft der Besitzer, sie machten mir auch eher den Anschein --> "Auto = Gebrauchsgegenstand".


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2014)

Was fährst du denn nochmal?


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2014)

Einen Gebrauchsgegestand! 
Astra G Bj. 2001, 1,8er benziner, 92kw, Schwarz, 3-Türer und erst jungfräuliche 251.000km runter!


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2014)

Läuft bei dir


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir



? Wie läuft?.....ja läuft?!

Hat übrigens noch original Motor, Getriebe, Kupplung, Dämpfer usw......

Hab grad mal geschaut, wenn sie mir ne Rechnung von über 1000€ bringen --> Kauf ich ihnen einen neuen Focus --> Angebot


----------



## dsdenni (23. März 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ? Wie läuft?.....ja läuft?!
> 
> Hat übrigens noch original Motor, Getriebe, Kupplung, Dämpfer usw......
> 
> Hab grad mal geschaut, wenn sie mir ne Rechnung von über 1000€ bringen --> Kauf ich ihnen einen neuen Focus --> Angebot



Original Kupplung?! 
Das Auto fährt sicher dann erst an, wenn du den Fuß im Gesicht hast


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2014)

na klar, ist noch tippie toppie.


----------



## dsdenni (23. März 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> na klar, ist noch tippie toppie.



Nadann
Wie lange es wohl noch dauert bis du ne neue brauchst?


----------



## watercooled (23. März 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ? Wie läuft?.....ja läuft?!
> 
> Hat übrigens noch original Motor, Getriebe, Kupplung, Dämpfer usw......
> 
> Hab grad mal geschaut, wenn sie mir ne Rechnung von über 1000€ bringen --> Kauf ich ihnen einen neuen Focus --> Angebot


 
Naja 251k mit nem alten Opel Benziner. Hut ab.


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Original Kupplung?!
> Das Auto fährt sicher dann erst an, wenn du den Fuß im Gesicht hast


Nein der Schleifpunkt ist noch genauso wie vor 8 Jahren in der Mitte, und sie rutscht auch nicht.
Und übrigens 0 Rost!



dsdenni schrieb:


> Nadann
> Wie lange es wohl noch dauert bis du ne neue brauchst?


 
Ich hoffe noch mal 250000km.

Vermutlich wirds dieses Jahr aber ein Neues (Gebrauchtes/Jahreswagen) geben, muss leider auf Diesel umsteigen....ich fahre am tag knapp 100km, da lohnt sich das schon.
Meinen Astra würde ich meiner Freundin geben, die bräuchte den nur alle 2-3 tage für knapp 10km.


----------



## riedochs (24. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja 251k mit nem alten Opel Benziner. Hut ab.


 
Opel hat viel Schrott verzapft, aber die Motoren waren fast immer top.

Am Samstag hatte ich mir ein Angebot für einen Seat Leon Cupra 280 eingeholt, der Händler denkt doch wirklich ich zahl den Listenpreis.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Opel hat viel Schrott verzapft, aber die Motoren waren fast immer top.
> 
> Am Samstag hatte ich mir ein Angebot für einen Seat Leon Cupra 280 eingeholt, der Händler denkt doch wirklich ich zahl den Listenpreis.


 
Ich kenne jemanden, der hat sich den als EU Re-Import gekauft, fast vollausgestattet -> 10k € Rabatt.


----------



## winner961 (24. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der hat sich den als EU Re-Import gekauft, fast vollausgestattet -> 10k € Rabatt.


 
Ja was spricht auch dagegen ?


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2014)

Hmmmm. Ich hab heut Termin um die Sommerreifen drauf schnallen zu lassen. Jetzt hagelt es draußen. Tolle Wurst!


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2014)

Bei wem von euch hatte es denn geschneit gestern?
Über 600m sollte ja was kommen.


----------



## Kusanar (24. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Hatte letztens einen "außerplanmäßigen" Stopp mit meinem 2007er 5er Golf Kombi. Hab dabei bemerkt dass die Motorhaube anfängt von innen heraus zu rosten (am seitlichen Falz auf der Beifahrerseite sagt die rotbraune Pest "Hallo").

Hat noch irgendwer das Problem? Hab mal gehört dass das nicht so selten sein soll bei den 5er Golfs...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja was spricht auch dagegen ?


 
Nix. Wollte damit sagen, dass es bei den Auto auch hohe Rabatte gibt.


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei wem von euch hatte es denn geschneit gestern?
> Über 600m sollte ja was kommen.



Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich in der Rheinebene wohne... Zum Wechseln muss ich aber erst ma 120 Kilometer in den Pfälzer Wald. Das ist wiederum etwas höher. Und dann natürlich wieder zurück in die Rheinebene...


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2014)

Hier hats jetzt eben angefangen.


----------



## Kusanar (24. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei wem von euch hatte es denn geschneit gestern?
> Über 600m sollte ja was kommen.


 
Vermelde: Schneefall positiv  10cm liegen momentan vorm Haus. Sind aber wohl bis morgen in der Früh wieder weg.


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2014)

So. Sommerreifen sind drauf. Jedoch hat mir jemand die Antenne vom Auto abgebrochen. Ganz toll. Dachten erst, das Gewinde steckt noch im Sockel. Aber nix. Antenne rausgerissen inklusive Innereien. Freitag kommt der Dachhimmel ab, da alles getauscht werden muss. Supie.


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2014)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So. Sommerreifen sind drauf. Jedoch hat mir jemand die Antenne vom Auto abgebrochen. Ganz toll. Dachten erst, das Gewinde steckt noch im Sockel. Aber nix. Antenne rausgerissen inklusive Innereien. Freitag kommt der Dachhimmel ab, da alles getauscht werden muss. Supie.


 
Alter, hast du Feinde?


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2014)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Ich weiß auch nicht, wanns passiert ist, da das Auto ja noch ne Antenne in der Heckscheibe hat. Deswegen war auch der Radioempfang nicht weg. Ist mir heute in der Werkstatt beim Reifenwechsel halt aufgefallen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2014)

Dann mach das Loch doch zu, dann hast du ein "gecleantes" Dach.


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2014)

Grad hab ich "Bärenscheiße" im Antennenloch, damits nicht reinregnet...


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Bärenscheiße? Was für eine Version? Natur?

Ich hab grad nen Lachflash bekommen


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2014)

Ich poste später ma ein Foto, wenn ich zu Hause bin. Das is im Endeffekt wie schwarzer Fensterkit, der nicht hart wird. Nennt sich hier halt Bärenscheiße.


----------



## watercooled (24. März 2014)

Lackritze = Bärenscheiße = Bärendreck


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. März 2014)

*Bärenscheiße* hatte ich aber auch schonmal in einem Auto Forum gehört. Bezeichnet eine überaus klebende Dichtmasse die schwer zu verarbeiten ist und auch schwer wieder abgeht.


----------



## dsdenni (24. März 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Alter, hast du Feinde?



Leider passiert sowas immer öfter und nein es liegt nicht daran das man Feinde hat. Heutzutage werden Kappen von Außenspiegel und sogar ganze Scheibenwischerblätter geklaut. Hier in den Dörfern so gut wie nie aber in den Städten öfters.


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Leider passiert sowas immer öfter und nein es liegt nicht daran das man Feinde hat. Heutzutage werden Kappen von Außenspiegel und sogar ganze Scheibenwischerblätter geklaut. Hier in den Dörfern so gut wie nie aber in den Städten öfters.


 
OK, es gibt zwei Theorien. 

1. Jemand hat sie herausgerissen. Gebrochen wurden wohl nix, weil keine seitlichen Beschädigungen sind. Die Antenne wurde im Endeffekt mit Gewalt gerade aus dem Fuß rausgezogen. 

2. Ich hatte mir ja so ne kurze Nachrüstantenne gekauft. Die hat nicht genau auf den Antennenfuß gepasst, da das Gewinde der Antenne zu lang war. Da war also ein bissel ein Schlitz dazwischen. Zudem war die Antenne unten ein gutes Stück breiter als der Antennenfuß und hat somit überlappt. Wir sind die Woche abends ne Abkürzung durch den Wald gefahren. Auch unter ziemlich tief hängenden Ästen durch, die auch mal aufs Dach "geklatscht" sind. Möglich, dass sich da was zwischen Antenne und Antennenfuß verfangen hat und die Antenne rausgerissen hat. 

Werd ich wohl aber nie genau erfahren, was wirklich passiert ist. Freitag hab ich Termin für Neumachen. Was das wieder kostet. 

Ich hab mal ein paar Fotos geknippst. Die "Bärenscheiße" ist auch dabei. Das erste ist der Trophy von meinem Bruder und meines nebendran. Dann die Bärenscheiße und dann die Karre mit den Sommerrädern. Ist echt eine Wohltat. Unglaub, wieviel Grip die PS2 im Vergleich zu den Falken Eurowinter haben. Macht richtig Spaß. Räder gewechselt hab ich auch selbst und das hat auch mal Spaß gemacht.


----------



## fatlace (24. März 2014)

Auf die schönen sommerräder wechseln macht immer spass

Bin mittlerweile am überlegen meinen gegen einen e92 320d als facelift einzutauschen. 
60k km in 2 jahren gehen schon gut ins geld, und denke da lohnt sich ein diesel einfach mehr, auch wen ich den sound vom pp esd sehr vermissen würde.
Aber mal gucken ist noch nix spruchreif und meiner muss jetzt erstmal wieder fit gemacht werden, nervt mich tierisch bei dem schönen wetter mit dem corsa meiner freundin fahren zu müssen


----------



## Birnenmann (25. März 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hatte letztens einen "außerplanmäßigen" Stopp mit meinem 2007er 5er Golf Kombi. Hab dabei bemerkt dass die Motorhaube anfängt von innen heraus zu rosten (am seitlichen Falz auf der Beifahrerseite sagt die rotbraune Pest "Hallo").
> 
> Hat noch irgendwer das Problem? Hab mal gehört dass das nicht so selten sein soll bei den 5er Golfs...


Naja das nicht, aber bei meinem Schwager gleiches Jahr hatte die Hinterachse nen Riss. Vielleicht hat VWW da einfach am Stahl gespart oder auch mal in Polen eingekauft, so wie Opel in den 90ern.

Auch bekannt soll laut "Mehr Power aus dem Pott" sein, dass die Ver Golfs ab 7 Jahre Probleme mit der Kupplung machen und die Elektrik wohl auch.

------
Zum Thema Bärenscheiße: nimmt man das auch um Fenster einzusetzen und abzudichten?

Ich hab mir an meine Suzuki Ignis FH (Baujahr 2001) mal ne Scheibe bei Autoglas Mobil in Mühlheim a.d. Ruher für 200,-EUR inkl. Einbau einbauen lassen. (Suzuki hätte 650,-EUR gekostet, Reifenbacher wollte 550EUR).
Tja, hätte ich nich machen sollen. Im Sommer kommt die Bärenscheiße von oben her heraus. Die Dichtung hält zwar, aber an einer Stelle kommt darunter die Bärenscheiße raus. Dachte erst es wäre Hartz von unserem Kirschbaum. Naja und den falschen Rückspiegel (muss immer mit Scheibe ausgetauscht werden) haben Sie mir auch reingemacht, obwohl sie mich vorher extra nochmal gefragt hatten und ich zweimal Fahrgestellnummer, Baujahr und Versionsbezeichnung genannt hatte.
Bei Suzuki (und Reifenbacher) sagte man mir auch, das mache man normalerweise nicht mit ner Gummidichtung, da gäb es nen speziellen Kunststoffrahmen, der draufgesetzt würde (bei dem Modell). Weiß zwar nicht, was die damit meinen.

Als ich dann nach nem Monat wegen Gewährleistung hin bin um, mir das nochmal nachzumachen (in den ersten Monaten hatte sich nämlich die Dichtung, im Winter, rausgelöst. Das war noch vor dem "Hartzen" im Sommer), da war da grad ein Türke vor mir, der für seinen Audi ne Scheibe mit blauer Tönung bestellt hatte und die haben ihm eine mit grüner bestellt und meinten, dann müsse er wenigstens 20,-EUr für's besorgen zahlen.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Woher will die Kupplung denn wissen das sie jetzt gerade 7 Jahre alt ist? 
Das kommt wohl eher auf die Fahrweise an .


----------



## Beam39 (25. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Auf die schönen sommerräder wechseln macht immer spass
> 
> Bin mittlerweile am überlegen meinen gegen einen e92 320d als facelift einzutauschen.
> 60k km in 2 jahren gehen schon gut ins geld, und denke da lohnt sich ein diesel einfach mehr, auch wen ich den sound vom pp esd sehr vermissen würde.
> Aber mal gucken ist noch nix spruchreif und meiner muss jetzt erstmal wieder fit gemacht werden, nervt mich tierisch bei dem schönen wetter mit dem corsa meiner freundin fahren zu müssen


 
Warum denn keinen größeren Diesel mit mehr Bumms? Und wieso muss deiner fit gemacht werden?


----------



## fatlace (25. März 2014)

Steht paar seiten vorher, vanos einlass fehlermeldung, einlassnokenwelle und kurbelwellen stellung passen nicht. Am freitag werden jetzt steuerzeiten und rechteckringe geprüft um zu gucken ob der fehler dort liegt, was ich sehr hoffe-.-  
Eigentlich brauch ich nicht so viel leistung deswegen auch kein größerer diesel, ist aber nur so eine überlegung von mir, weil ich halt viel fahre. Ich wusste das ja auch schon vorher nur bin ich absolut kein diesel freund, deswegen hab ich damals trotzdem nen großen benziner genommen 
Aber irgendwann muss man ja vernünftig werden 
Überlegung ist jetzt gegen einen 320d facelift zu tauschen oder noch 1-2 jahre warten und dann gegen einen 420d zu tauschen, da müsste ich dann aber ordentlich drauflegen worauf ich eigentlich auch keine lust hab  Naja mal schauen, wen meiner wieder vernünftig läuft verfliegen diese gedanken bestimmt schnell wieder vor freude


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2014)

Am Samstag und am Sonntag haben wir schon mal die Autos und paar Kartons in die neue Halle gepackt. Die Halle ist schon ziemlich groß, aber wir müssen bestimmt nochmal 15.000 Euro rein stecken bis sie gescheit ist. Vorallem die Elektrik ist extrem verpfuscht  Das Zeug auf dem zweiten Bild gehört alles noch dem Vorbesitzer, ausser die Hebebühne. Die hab ich ihm direkt abgekauft.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2014)

Habt Ihr Euch ne eigene Halle gekauft? Das muss Leidenschaft sein


----------



## Kusanar (25. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Woher will die Kupplung denn wissen das sie jetzt gerade 7 Jahre alt ist?
> Das kommt wohl eher auf die Fahrweise an .


 
Also das mit der Kupplung is mir aber auch schon aufgefallen... Der Rückwartsgang sowie der 1. haken manchmal beim einlegen, trotz komplett durchgedrückter Kupplung. Noch klappts aber 

Hab jetzt bald Termin beim , dann werd ich das Rostproblem an der Motorhaube mal ansprechen. Gibt's da ne "Rostgarantie" oder sowas bei VW?






Birnenmann schrieb:


> ...da war da grad ein Türke vor mir, der für  seinen Audi ne Scheibe mit blauer Tönung bestellt hatte und die haben  ihm eine mit grüner bestellt und meinten, dann müsse er wenigstens  20,-EUr für's besorgen zahlen.


 
Das ja auchn starkes Stück. Denen ihr Fehler und dann soll er noch dafür löhnen?


----------



## Beam39 (25. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Steht paar seiten vorher, vanos einlass fehlermeldung, einlassnokenwelle und kurbelwellen stellung passen nicht. Am freitag werden jetzt steuerzeiten und rechteckringe geprüft um zu gucken ob der fehler dort liegt, was ich sehr hoffe-.-
> Eigentlich brauch ich nicht so viel leistung deswegen auch kein größerer diesel, ist aber nur so eine überlegung von mir, weil ich halt viel fahre. Ich wusste das ja auch schon vorher nur bin ich absolut kein diesel freund, deswegen hab ich damals trotzdem nen großen benziner genommen
> Aber irgendwann muss man ja vernünftig werden
> Überlegung ist jetzt gegen einen 320d facelift zu tauschen oder noch 1-2 jahre warten und dann gegen einen 420d zu tauschen, da müsste ich dann aber ordentlich drauflegen worauf ich eigentlich auch keine lust hab  Naja mal schauen, wen meiner wieder vernünftig läuft verfliegen diese gedanken bestimmt schnell wieder vor freude


 
Achso, ich hab dich irgendwie mit King verwechselt  Deswegen war ich auch so verwundert 

Aber ich glaube vom Benziner 6 Zylinder aufn Diesel 4 Zylinder zu wechseln wird erstmal hart..


----------



## Kusanar (25. März 2014)

Ist das links in der Garage ein 200er SX?


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch ne eigene Halle gekauft? Das muss Leidenschaft sein



nein nur gemietet. Aber Mietvertrag über 25 Jahre.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ist das links in der Garage ein 200er SX?



Ja aber da stehen aktuell nur die Autos die nicht angemeldet sind.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

25 Jahre!? Da müsst ihr euch aber sicher sein....


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. März 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ist das links in der Garage ein 200er SX?


 
Ne eine Silvia S13


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Also wenn mans genau nimmt ist das ein "One Eighty".
Silvia hat ein anderes Heck. In DE aber eben als 200SX S13 bezeichnet.


----------



## fatlace (25. März 2014)

ich hab hier einen sehr interessanten Projekt thread für euch, wo jemand einen M1 Pro Car komplett selber aufbaut, ist wirklich bemerkenswert.
man braucht aber viel zeit um sich alles durchzulesen
aber es lohnt sich aufjedenfall, ganz großen respekt an den erbauer:up:
wen ihr mal langeweile habt und euch sowas genauso wie mich interessiert, schaut einfach mal rein

e34.de - Forum | Off Topic | Das Marc(h) M1 Projekt


----------



## Zoon (25. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Auf die schönen sommerräder wechseln macht immer spass
> auch wen ich den sound vom pp esd sehr vermissen würde.
> (


 
kompromiss wäre 6 zylinder 325d oder 330d da bekommst mit nem guten Auspuff auch Sound hin


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Oder ohne Kat und DPF


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also das mit der Kupplung is mir aber auch schon aufgefallen... Der Rückwartsgang sowie der 1. haken manchmal beim einlegen, trotz komplett durchgedrückter Kupplung. Noch klappts aber


 
Fängt meiner auch jetzt langsam an, aber bei jetzt 170.000 km mit Kupplung Nummer 1 ...


----------



## Kusanar (25. März 2014)

Joa mit 170.000... da geht noch was bei mir, hab erst die 104.000 runter  Ob ich's auf die 170.000 schaffe? Mal kucken...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also wenn mans genau nimmt ist das ein "One Eighty".
> Silvia hat ein anderes Heck. In DE aber eben als 200SX S13 bezeichnet.


 
Naja direkt in JPN liefen die schon unter Silvia, teilweise auch 180sx. Es gibt auch kein Auto mit der Front und einem anderen Heck. Es gab von der S13 verschiedene Variante (EU;JPn usw. ) In EU 200sx und USA 240sx und in jpn 180sx, aber imgrunde eine Silvia, die ganze Baureihe heißt nunmal so mit den verschiedenen Baureihen (S13,S14,S15). Vom Chassis und allem drum und dran ist das nunmal ne Silvia. Die Variante mit anderem Heck die du meinst, sie auch komplett anders und nennt sich Silvia *P*S13. Achja, bei der normalen S13 gab es auch noch Regionale Unterschiede, in DT gabs die nur mit CA18DET mit 169 PS und in JPN mit SR20DET und 200PS, auch hatten die leicht andere Bodykits, und halt Rechts und links lenker, und für die USA nen Meilentacho. 
Wie gesagt, aber alles was auf dem S-Chassis basiert ist nunmal ne Silvia.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> kompromiss wäre 6 zylinder 325d oder 330d da bekommst mit nem guten Auspuff auch Sound hin


 
Wenn man aus einem Diesel Sound zaubern will, muss es schon ein V6 Diesel sein. 
Die BMW R6 Diesel haben da nicht so das starke Soundpotential. Dafür aber laufruhiger und drehfreudiger.

Der 325d ist schon gut motorisiert und hat beim Kennfeldoptimieren mit größerem LLK sehr viel Spielraum nach oben


----------



## fatlace (25. März 2014)

genau, V6 3.0 TDI
die hören sich dann an wie GTR´s




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WN0Zc2CaYYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

@LP: Ich kenne eben eben 3 "Versionen" dieses Autos. 

Einmal die Silvia S13: http://www.toyota-supra-club.de/hp/history/bilderjapan/1988_6.jpg
Einmal den 180SX "OneEighty" (In Deutschland 200SX S13) als FL und VFL: http://www.asia-unlimited.com/userimages/car/377_1.jpg
Und einmal den SilEighty, also einfach ein 180SX Silvia Front: https://warosu.org/data/fa/img/0077/67/1392094442792.jpg

Alle waren über die Jahre je nach Land mit CA18, CA18DET, SR20, SR20DET, KA24 oder wie der heisst und ich meine auch RB20 (?) bestellbar. 

Aber egal. Einigen wir uns auf S13 und gut is.

@fatlace: Klingt echt geil  Nur wenn man da erwischt wird endets glaube ich nicht so toll für den Fahrer


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> genau, V6 3.0 TDI
> die hören sich dann an wie GTR´s
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mag ich auch lieber hören wie die V6 Benziner. Der Klang vom Turbo kommt da noch brutaler rüber 
Ähnlich hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=6o6E9CPhZL4

_________________________

Nicht so schön: Impaled E93 leaves driver without a scratch!
Der Schutzengel ist nun wahrscheinlich mit den Nerven am Ende


----------



## winner961 (25. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mag ich auch lieber hören wie die V6 Benziner. Der Klang vom Turbo kommt da noch brutaler rüber
> Ähnlich hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=6o6E9CPhZL4
> 
> _________________________
> ...


 
Naja aber ohne Kat beim Benziner und ohne DPF  beim Diesel ist so ein Sound auch keine Kunst.
So bekommt man aus jedem Auto guten Klang raus, ist nur hier leider meist nicht TüV- konform. Viele unserer Prototypen, die gerade getestet werden haben auch oft keine Kats, da hört sich das von der Lautstärke auch ähnlich an.

@bmw ja der muss wirklich wahnsinniges Glück gehabt haben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Naja aber ohne Kat beim Benziner und ohne DPF  beim Diesel ist so ein Sound auch keine Kunst.


 
wie gesagt, bei einem R6 Diesel ist so ein Klang unmöglich zu erreichen.
Da hört sich das Maximum so an: BBM Motorsport BMW 330d E90 E91Diesel exhaust Auspuff sound - YouTube

Den DPF finde ich beim Diesel soweiso recht überflüssig. Die neuen Dieselmotoren rußen eigentlich gar nicht mehr und ein DPF ist für den Motor eher hinderlich -> ohne DPF verbrauchen die meisten sogar weniger und die Temperaturen sind vor'm DPF deutlich niedriger.
Und der Feinstaub ist auch längst nicht so schädlich, wie der, eines Benziners.


----------



## winner961 (25. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> wie gesagt, bei einem R6 Diesel ist so ein Klang unmöglich zu erreichen.
> Da hört sich das Maximum so an: BBM Motorsport BMW 330d E90 E91Diesel exhaust Auspuff sound - YouTube
> 
> Den DPF finde ich beim Diesel soweiso recht überflüssig. Die neuen Dieselmotoren rußen eigentlich gar nicht mehr und ein DPF ist für den Motor eher hinderlich -> ohne DPF verbrauchen die meisten sogar weniger und die Temperaturen sind vor'm DPF deutlich niedriger.
> Und der Feinstaub ist auch längst nicht so schädlich, wie der, eines Benziners.


 ja im Bezug auf Feinstaub gebe ich dir sehr wohl recht

und so schlecht hört sich der BMW jetzt nicht an


----------



## Zoon (25. März 2014)

Alpina haut trotzt TÜV alle Schalldämpfer raus (nur DPF bleibt drin) - Anlage ist von Akrapovic ... fürn Dailydriver eigtl ausreichend  

BMW Alpina D3 Biturbo Touring and BMW 335d xDrive sound and acceleration - YouTube


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. März 2014)

Wenn Diesel dann Boxer 
Ich hab an meinem nur den Standard ESD drann find aber auch dessen Sound schon ganz cool. (mit Remus klingt das dann so ->Subaru Impreza Boxer Diesel Sport | Remus after over 1 year... - YouTube )
Ich finde die 4-Zylinder Diesel von BMW (und auch VW) wirklich nervig was deren Laufruhe und -kultur angeht. Vom restlichen Fahrverhalten ganz abgesehen (Vergleich von Serienfahrzeugen) ganz abgesehen, wobei die BMW da gar nicht so schlecht sind.


----------



## fatlace (25. März 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Alpina haut trotzt TÜV alle Schalldämpfer raus (nur DPF bleibt drin) - Anlage ist von Akrapovic ... fürn Dailydriver eigtl ausreichend
> 
> BMW Alpina D3 Biturbo Touring and BMW 335d xDrive sound and acceleration - YouTube


 
na die 335i haben auch keinen Mittelschalfämpfer sondern nur einen ESD, deswegen sind die auch so krank laut wen die den PP ESD haben.
Find aber die Anlagen kommen noch lange nicht an die V diesel ran.
Reihe hört sich nur bei Benziner gut an


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> 25 Jahre!? Da müsst ihr euch aber sicher sein....



Klar sind wir uns das, wer investiert schon freiwillig an die 20.000 Euro für eine Halle wenn er sich nicht sicher ist? 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne eine Silvia S13



Jepp, wird dieses Jahr aufgebaut mit Gewindefahrwerk, neu gelagerten Fahrwerksteilen, komplett neu aufgebauter CA18, Digitaltacho usw. Aktuell ist der Besitzer am Überlegen ob er sich einen RB20 in den Wagen baut, fänd ich ganz cool. RB25 hätten wir aber auch hier liegen... mal sehen was draus wird. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Einmal die Silvia S13: http://www.toyota-supra-club.de/hp/history/bilderjapan/1988_6.jpg
> Einmal den 180SX "OneEighty" (In Deutschland 200SX S13) als FL und VFL: http://www.asia-unlimited.com/userimages/car/377_1.jpg
> Und einmal den SilEighty, also einfach ein 180SX Silvia Front: https://warosu.org/data/fa/img/0077/67/1392094442792.jpg


 
Es gab im Endeffekt drei Versionen, 180SX, 200SX und 240SX. Normalerweise bezeichnet das den Hubraum, sprich 180SX hat den CA18, 200SX den SR20 und der 240SX hat den KA24. Ausser in Deutschland da wurde er 200SX genannt obwohl es "eigentlich" ein 180SX ist. Das erste Bild von dir ist aber *kein* S13 sondern ein PS13. Wobei da keiner so richtig durchblickt, die einen nennen ihn S13, die anderen Silvia. Egal jeder weiß was gemeint ist, für mich persönlich ist auch die erste Silvia ein S14 RHD. LHD sehe ich immer nur als 200SX, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## winner961 (25. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> na die 335i haben auch keinen Mittelschalfämpfer sondern nur einen ESD, deswegen sind die auch so krank laut wen die den PP ESD haben.
> Find aber die Anlagen kommen noch lange nicht an die V diesel ran.
> Reihe hört sich nur bei Benziner gut an


 
Also ich mag den alpina und auch der Sound ist Super aber kaufen würde ich ihn nicht weil ich einfach Benzin liebe


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Welcher Buchstabe jetzt vor das S13 gehört:  aber du weist ja welches Auto ich meine.

Wobei doch 180, 200 und 240SX das gleiche Auto bezeichnen - mal vom Motor abgesehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2014)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Ich finde die 4-Zylinder Diesel von BMW (und auch VW) wirklich nervig was deren Laufruhe und -kultur angeht. Vom restlichen Fahrverhalten ganz abgesehen (Vergleich von Serienfahrzeugen) ganz abgesehen, wobei die BMW da gar nicht so schlecht sind.


 
Komisch, obwohl die BMW 4 Zylinder Diesel so oft den "Engine of the Year Award" bekommen haben und immer noch bekommen 
Ich finde das sind mit die am laufruhigsten und kraftvollsten 4 Zylinder Diesel die derzeit auf dem Markt sind.
An der Laufkultur gibt es eigentlich nix auszusetzen. Die neuen drehen ja bis 5000 und ziehen bis min 4500 sehr sauber und gleichmäßig mit sehr wenig Vibrationen u.Ä. durch.
Der Motor, der am meisten heraussticht ist der 2l Diesel mit Registeraufladung und 204PS (ich glaube Mitte bis Ende 2007 eingeführt). 
Für 2007 schon ein klasse Motor, an dem sich selbst heute noch die Diesel in der 2l Klasse in Sachen Laufruhe, Durchzug, Leistungsentfaltung und Verbrauch messen können.


----------



## dbilas (25. März 2014)

Ist dennoch ein Unterschied zwischen vier/fünf und sechszylinder was die laufruhe betrifft


----------



## winner961 (25. März 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Ist dennoch ein Unterschied zwischen vier/fünf und sechszylinder was die laufruhe betrifft


 
Dank Kauf ich aber keinen Diesel. Sonden einem V12, das ist die pure Laufruhe.


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wobei doch 180, 200 und 240SX das gleiche Auto bezeichnen - mal vom Motor abgesehen.


 
In Japan und Amerika schon, in Europa ist die Bezeichnung eigentlich falsch. Silvias sind für mich rechtslenker...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. März 2014)

Ja immer RHD das sowieso, RB motoren gibt es nur im sky, der RB20 gibt es da in den unteren klassen. In deinem Post vorhin, war das in der Mitte ein EU S13 und der oben und unten ein PS13, jeweils mit anderen Lampen und grill vorne, ist so wie eine facelift so lampen und grill. 

S13 Unterschiede Front: 
JPN: a836afde.jpg Photo by blksky1 | Photobucket
EU: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/180SX_1995_front.jpg

Wie ihr seht die Front ist etwas anders, vor allen dingen unten die streben, habe kein besseres Bild gefunden, aber es gibt 3 modelle, diese und der PS13, jeweils mit einem anderen JPN Namen


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Eben Zenki und Chouki oder wie die hiessen. 
Doch den RB20 gabs auch im 180/200/S13/Silvia wie auch immer.
 Finde eben die Seite nicht mehr.

Komm Themen Wechsel, das wird nix.


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2014)

Nein es gab nie einen 6 Zylinder ein SX.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Der RB20 ist doch n 4er?

Ich such nachher oder morgen mal die Seite raus.


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2014)

Nein der RB20 ist ein 2.0L 6 Zylinder. Er wurde z.B. im Skyline R33 mit 136PS verbaut.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Ah jetzt stimmt. Da gibts doch das nette Restaurationsprojekt.
Heisst irgendwie "R33 2.0L Projekt"


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2014)

Echt? Haste mal ein Link dazu? Lese mir gerne Aufbauprojekte durch


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

Nicht sehr umfangreich bis jetzt. Er ist noch Schüler. 
Aber nette Bilder gibts: https://m.facebook.com/pages/Nissan...-Skyline-R33-GTS-20l-Projekt/1424852417739252

Das R34 Bayside Projekt kennste ja bestimmt.


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Komisch, obwohl die BMW 4 Zylinder Diesel so oft den "Engine of the Year Award" bekommen haben und immer noch bekommen
> Ich finde das sind mit die am laufruhigsten und kraftvollsten 4 Zylinder Diesel die derzeit auf dem Markt sind.
> An der Laufkultur gibt es eigentlich nix auszusetzen. Die neuen drehen ja bis 5000 und ziehen bis min 4500 sehr sauber und gleichmäßig mit sehr wenig Vibrationen u.Ä. durch.
> Der Motor, der am meisten heraussticht ist der 2l Diesel mit Registeraufladung und 204PS (ich glaube Mitte bis Ende 2007 eingeführt).
> Für 2007 schon ein klasse Motor, an dem sich selbst heute noch die Diesel in der 2l Klasse in Sachen Laufruhe, Durchzug, Leistungsentfaltung und Verbrauch messen können.


 
Den mit 204PS kenne ich leider nicht.
Mietwagentechnisch haben die meißt um die 150PS was auch der Leistung des 2L Boxerdiesels entspricht. und da war der 520d gut gedämmt, aber toll war der Motor nicht, der 320d war schon nichtmehr so stark gedämmt und begeistert hat mich der Motor nicht und 116d,118d (und ich glaube auch 120d) (aktuelle Generation) fuhren sich nicht wirklich toll, gerade wenn die Stop-Start-Automatik mitmischte schüttelte es jedes mal das ganze Auto massiv durch... und die VW 1.6L und 2.0L Commonrail erzeugen null Begeisterung bei mir.
Was die Laufruhe angeht kann schon rein technisch und prinzipbedingt ein Reihenvierzylinder nur sehr aufwändig an die Laufruhe eines Boxervierzylinders rankommen.
Ich vergleiche hier auch nur Motoren die ich selber gefahren bin (auch auf der selben und somit vergleichbaren Strecke).
Ich stimme dir zu dass die BMW Motoren schon im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich gut Drehmoment haben und auch recht hoch drehen.
Persönlich gefällt mir aber die Charakteristik des Boxerdiesels wesentlich "lustiger/emotionaler" und der Klang ist ja mal gar kein Vergleich...

Über die Getriebeabstufung im Subaru gerade bei meinem 5 Gang Getriebe lässt sich natürlich prima streiten, da es am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, hat man aber einmal den Dreh raus, macht jede Fahrt noch mehr Spaß 

Ich würde meinen Legacy nicht tauschen wollen, und habe auch nach einem Jahr, jedes mal ein Grinsen wenn ich aus dem Auto aussteige, egal wo ich hinfahre.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2014)

Was macht man, wenn man nicht genug Sprayfarbe hat, um einen ganzen Stoßfänger zu lackieren?

Man nutzt diese Spezialtechnik, um die Farbe besser zu verteilen: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birnenmann (26. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Woher will die Kupplung denn wissen das sie jetzt gerade 7 Jahre alt ist?
> Das kommt wohl eher auf die Fahrweise an .


  Natürlich. Gemeint ist da wohl ne angenommene durchschnittliche km-Leistung, die nach 7 Jahren erreicht ist (und da die in der Stadt unterwegs sind, wird stop and go wohl auch seinen Beitrag leisten).


----------



## Kusanar (26. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> e34.de - Forum | Off Topic | Das Marc(h) M1 Projekt


 
waaaaaaahhhhh... du hast mir die nacht verkürzt. bin gestern übertags nicht mehr zum lesen gekommen, hab mich abends nochmal rangesetzt und alle über 80 seiten durchgelesen. das nenn ich mal ein worklog 

der steht gar nicht mal so weit weg von mir rum, vielleicht fahr ich mal vorbei und seh mir den March M1 mal live an.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. März 2014)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> ...und da war der 520d gut gedämmt, aber toll war der Motor nicht, der 320d war schon nichtmehr so stark gedämmt und begeistert hat mich der Motor nicht und 116d,118d (und ich glaube auch 120d) (aktuelle Generation) fuhren sich nicht wirklich toll, gerade wenn die Stop-Start-Automatik mitmischte schüttelte es jedes mal das ganze Auto massiv durch... und die VW 1.6L und 2.0L Commonrail erzeugen null Begeisterung bei mir.
> Was die Laufruhe angeht kann schon rein technisch und prinzipbedingt ein Reihenvierzylinder nur sehr aufwändig an die Laufruhe eines Boxervierzylinders rankommen.
> ...





			
				Wikipedia.de schrieb:
			
		

> Laufruhe[Bearbeiten]
> Viertakt-Vierzylinder-Reihenmotoren weisen freie Massekräfte 2. Ordnung auf, die ungünstigerweise auch mit der Zündfrequenz zusammenfallen.



Was net geht, geht eben net  .
Deshalb fährt man ja auch Motoren mit mehr Zylindern  .


----------



## dekay55 (26. März 2014)

Also ich steh auf nen dreckigen unruhigen 4 Zylinder, ich sach nur BMW S14B23 und S14B25 
Das sind aber auch die einzigen Reihen 4 Zylinder sind die ich mag, wobei nen C20 ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern, vorallem als C20LET nicht.


----------



## winner961 (26. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Also ich steh auf nen dreckigen unruhigen 4 Zylinder, ich sach nur BMW S14B23 und S14B25
> Das sind aber auch die einzigen Reihen 4 Zylinder sind die ich mag, wobei nen C20 ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern, vorallem als C20LET nicht.


 
Naja da stimme ich dir zu ich mag aber auch den 4-Zylinder der alten 190 also die 2.3 und den 2.5


----------



## dekay55 (26. März 2014)

Das was du meinst ist aber der M102 ausm Mercedes W201 also dem 190er   Ja gut ich halts nach wie vor so, wenn ich Mercedes Fahren will ruf ich mir nen Taxi


----------



## winner961 (26. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das was du meinst ist aber der M102 ausm Mercedes W201 also dem 190er   Ja gut ich halts nach wie vor so, wenn ich Mercedes Fahren will ruf ich mir nen Taxi


 
Stimmt schon aber ich mag einfach den 190er


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2014)

Als 16V ein Traum das Auto. Alte Daimler sind einfach schicke Kisten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2014)

Schöner Abflug : Top Gear Season 21 Episode 5 by TopGear - Car Videos on StreetFire


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. März 2014)

Da ihr ja schon ein wenig älter seid: Was schätzt ihr gibts bis ~2020 noch gute Nissan Skylines?
Oder kann man Autos mit Elektronik überhaupt so lang am Leben halten?


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2014)

R34er ja. R32 gehen jetzt ja wie blöd in sie USA und R33er werden bis dahin wohl auch rar.

Was meinst mit "am leben halten"? 3er Golfs fahren bis dahin doch auch noch 
Falls du jetzt wegen dem Hicas meinst: Lässt sich ausbauen bzw deaktivieren.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2014)

Elektronik braucht nur andere Reparaturen als Mechanik. Weder das Eine noch das Andere hält per se länger.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Elektronik braucht nur andere Reparaturen als Mechanik. Weder das Eine noch das Andere hält per se länger.



No länger hält keines von beiden, nur wird man ein kaputtes Steuergerät nicht reparieren können. In Ermangelung der passenden Bauteile ist das nach wenigen Jahren nicht mal mehr theoretisch möglich.

Ob es für jedes Fahrzeug dann aus aktuellen Bauteilen ein Nachbau Steuergerät gibt ist mehr als fraglich...


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2014)

So schnell werden die nicht ausgehen denke ich.
Die Autos haben ja eine dermaßen große Fangemeinde, und auch programmierbare gibts recht viele.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> No länger hält keines von beiden, nur wird man ein kaputtes Steuergerät nicht reparieren können. In Ermangelung der passenden Bauteile ist das nach wenigen Jahren nicht mal mehr theoretisch möglich.


Standardbauteile wie Kondensatoren (und die gehen meistens kaputt) wird man noch problemlos bekommen.
Bei den Prozessoren kann es schon anders aussehn. Aber alleine die Standard Ersatzteilverträge garantieren das komplette Steuergerät für 10+ Jahre, also ist zumindest per Komplettaustausch auch da etwas Sicherheit gegeben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. März 2014)

Gut, ich nämlich echt eines meiner favorisierten Autos. 

Wobei ich die erste Generation des Camaros auch mega geil finde 
6 Liter klingen einfach geil


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schöner Abflug : Top Gear Season 21 Episode 5 by TopGear - Car Videos on StreetFire


 Tja das gute Aquaplaning. Nicht so angenehm im Hecktriebler.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Da ihr ja schon ein wenig älter seid: Was schätzt ihr gibts bis ~2020 noch gute Nissan Skylines?
> Oder kann man Autos mit Elektronik überhaupt so lang am Leben halten?


 Die Elektronik überlebt die Mechanik. Steuergeräte gehen nur sehr selten kaputt. Es sind meistens Fehler wegen durchgescheuerter Kabel oder Kontaktprobleme.
Original Steuergeräte vom Hersteller werden dir nicht ausgehen. Die werden nachproduziert, wenn es Bedarf gibt.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Standardbauteile wie Kondensatoren (und die gehen meistens kaputt) wird man noch problemlos bekommen.
> Bei  den Prozessoren kann es schon anders aussehn. Aber alleine die Standard  Ersatzteilverträge garantieren das komplette Steuergerät für 10+ Jahre,  also ist zumindest per Komplettaustausch auch da etwas Sicherheit  gegeben.


 Ich möchte mal sehen, wie du nen vergossenes Steuergerät wieder reparierst.


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2014)

Die Autos sind so von 90-95 rum. Ich denk nicht das die alle vergossen sind oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2014)

Die meisten Steuergeräte sind vergossen. Schützt vor Feuchtigkeit, Korrosion und mechanischen Schäden.


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2014)

Gibts doch auch Vakuumiert.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. März 2014)

Oh, da hab ich echt noch viel zu lernen 
Naja sind ja noch 3 Jahre bis ich 18 bin ;D


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2014)

Diese ganzen Steuergeräte Reparatur Service Seiten sind auch ne geile Abzocke. Zu 95% sind die Steuergeräte immer noch kaputt, wenn sie zurück kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal sehen, wie du nen vergossenes Steuergerät wieder reparierst.


Ich hab letztens erst meinen DP->DVI Adapter repariert. Der war auch vergossen.  Eine doofe Arbeit sich durch den Verguss zu arbeiten ist es trotzdem. Eine "von Hand" Reparatur lohnt bei vergossenen Boxen daher wirklich nur wenn kein Komplettaustausch möglich ist.
Die ganzen Komfortsteuergeräte im Innenraum sind auch längst nicht immer vergossen, kostet ja schließlich Geld.


watercooled schrieb:


> Gibts doch auch Vakuumiert.


Das bekommt man ohne großen Aufwand nicht wirklich dicht und dann zieht es Wasser...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2014)

Wie alt war denn dieser Adapter? Wenn du bei nem 10 Jahre alten Steuergerät versuchst die Masse weg zu bekommen, dann ist das eher als ob man auf nem Backstein drauf rumhämmert. Die Masse bekommst du nicht ab, ohne auf jeden Fall das Steuergerät komplett zu schrotten.


----------



## Olstyle (26. März 2014)

~3 Jahre. Dafür war die Aktion auch mit einem Teppichmesser und einer Spitzzange zu bewältigen.

Zum Benchmarken und Fehleranalyse haben wir in der Firma aber schon so ziemlich jede Masse erfolgreich weg gefräst. Wie gesagt: Nicht einfach aber möglich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2014)

Mein Azubi wollte auch mal die Masse von nem kaputten Steuergerät wegbekommen, um zu sehen was dahinter ist. Dabei hat er meinen kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher verbogen. Dann hab ichs mitm Hammer ein wenig bearbeitet, bis alles weggeplatzt war.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2014)

Motores Despidos: Para onde vão os carros de corrida depois de se reformarem?

Hier blutet jedes Herz


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2014)

Das letzte Bild ist genial


----------



## winner961 (26. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Motores Despidos: Para onde vão os carros de corrida depois de se reformarem?
> 
> Hier blutet jedes Herz


 
So viele geile Autos  will auch eins haben davin


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Motores Despidos: Para onde vão os carros de corrida depois de se reformarem?
> 
> Hier blutet jedes Herz


 
Wie kann man die Autos da nur so stehen lassen  ?
Da sehen Legenden rum, die einfach verrotten 
Da gibt es ja auch noch einen 2. und 3. Teil von.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2014)

Jemand der nicht erkennt um was es sich handelt und denkt es sind nur normale Autos? 

Mir persönlich schmerzt der Lampo in der Wiese am meisten


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2014)

Mir der Dino... Und Sky + Quattro wobei es ja genug davon gibt.
Die F1 Boliden sind aber krass.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2014)

Das letzte Bild versteh ich eh nicht wie man so lange eine F1 Kiste neben der Straße stehen lassen kann und niemand rührt es an.


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2014)

Wenn das in einem ärmeren Land ist...
Vielleicht ist das Bild ja schon älter und der Stand vor Sennas Haus


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2014)

Armes Land und solche Autos in der Gegend?


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

@Riverna 

Du kennst doch einige aus der Rhein Neckar / Rhein Main gegend mit nem Nissan Skyline oder ? Falls du so rein zufällig jemand kennst mit nem Roten R34 der in der Ludwigshafener gegend rumfährt, kannst ihm mal ausrichten das es nen Vollidiot ist.

Ich geh mal von aus so lahm wie das ding grad von der Ampel gesprintet ist muss es nen R34 GT sein, hat sich auch wie nen 4 Zylinder angehört und ziemlich lächerlich mit leergeräumten Auspuff. 

Nene kaum wirds warm kommen die volltrottel aus ihren löchern.


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2014)

Was hat er denn gemacht das es ein "Volltrottel" ist?


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

Vieleicht tu ich ihm unrecht weil er Parkinson im Fuß hat, und vieleicht tu ich ihm unrecht weil er nicht weiß wie man normal ohne Kavalierstart anfährt, aber das der depp das innerhalb von 30 Minuten 3 mal das hier macht nur weil hier lauter Weiber rumrennen, das verzeih ich ihm nicht. Warscheinlich weis er sogar genau wann die Ampel hier auf Rot schaltet, oder hatn kumpel an der Ampel stehen der dann immer draufdrückt


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. März 2014)

Wenn man sich vorstellt  dass die früher mit sowas rennen gefahren sind...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5eDq2PWF1E


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vorstellt  dass die früher mit sowas rennen gefahren sind...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5eDq2PWF1E


 
Mit dem eher nicht. Die Motoren waren schon deutlich kleiner als der BMW VI (auch wenn ein Flugmotor verwendet wurde), da das ganze sonst viel zu schwer werden würde.
Ab 1930 wurden eher kleinere, oft aufgeladene Motoren verwendet, die einen Hubraum von ~4-6l hatten.
Die Auto Union Rennwagen (Typ A-D) hatten z.B. ein Gewicht von deutlich unter einer Tonne bei bis zu ca. 500PS.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

dekay ich kann ja mal im forum fragen. Aber meines Wissens nach gibt es nur einen GTT in rot und den GTR von Daniel aus Leipzig, einer der wohl bekanntesten skys in deutschland. Aber gegen nen GT ist doch normal nix einzuwenden, wäre doch ein schöner Daily. btw es gibt im R34 als kleinsten Motor den RB20DE mit 155 PS.


----------



## ich558 (27. März 2014)

Frisch foliiert in matt schwarz


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. März 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit dem eher nicht. Die Motoren waren schon deutlich kleiner als der BMW VI (auch wenn ein Flugmotor verwendet wurde), da das ganze sonst viel zu schwer werden würde.
> Ab 1930 wurden eher kleinere, oft aufgeladene Motoren verwendet, die einen Hubraum von ~4-6l hatten.
> Die Auto Union Rennwagen (Typ A-D) hatten z.B. ein Gewicht von deutlich unter einer Tonne bei bis zu ca. 500PS.



Klar hatte man keine 12 Zylindermotoren mit 47 l Hubraum, aber das Fahrgefühl ist schon ungefähr das selbe.

@ExiteLetsPlay
Hat der GTR L R-34 als Nummer?
Wenn ja hab ich denn schon mal iwo gesehen weiß nur nichtmehr wo.

Weshalb ist der der GTR denn so bekannt?

Und weshalb bezeichnen manche den R34 GTR als "real Godzilla"?


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> dekay ich kann ja mal im forum fragen. Aber meines Wissens nach gibt es nur einen GTT in rot und den GTR von Daniel aus Leipzig, einer der wohl bekanntesten skys in deutschland. Aber gegen nen GT ist doch normal nix einzuwenden, wäre doch ein schöner Daily. btw es gibt im R34 als kleinsten Motor den RB20DE mit 155 PS.


 
Eben und das ist der R34 GT  der nächstgrößere ist der GT-T meines wissens mit RB26DE 
Is mir eigentlich auch nicht wichtig, ich find so nen verhalten einfach nur panne, und das lass ich auch gerne die Möchtegerns Prolls wissen was ich von dennen halte, zu 99% ziehen die eh den schwanz ein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Ja genau der rote ist das L-R34

Skylinesusky`s offical BNR34 Vspec UK-Model No.19 in RED
(falls es dich interessiert)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmwCp3Q_ZD2NUsZSFnjsybA

Bekannt eben, wegen den Youtube Videos und Fahrzeugvorstellung, und auf treffen ist der auch immer.

@dekay: RB26DE gibt es nicht, aber is ja auch egal, vllt. will er halt einfach nur ein bissl rumfahren, ich würde am anfang auch nciht gleich race fahren. (was hast du fürn auto?)

Zu den Motoren hier ein schöner Thread dazu:
Unterschiede R34 Modelvarianten


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. März 2014)

Ich liebe die Skylines einfach, mein Ziel ist echt so ein Karren.

Weiß man denn was er für den bisher schon ausgeben hat? würde mich echt mal interessieren...

Damit ich wüsste was da im extremfall auf einen zukommen würde ;D

Mann, der zieht ja bis ~350 super durch 

Einer aus meinem Dorf hat auch nen Focus RS, ihr solltet denn mal sehen, jedes mal bevor er richtig hochdreht schaltet er 
Vor allem das beste: Arbeitsweg hat er 3km...
Aber natürlich ist er nur ~1,60 ;D
Solltet mal sehen wie er drinsitzt, der kriecht gleich durch die Windschutzscheibe


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @dekay: RB26DE gibt es nicht, aber is ja auch egal, vllt. will er halt einfach nur ein bissl rumfahren, ich würde am anfang auch nciht gleich race fahren. (was hast du fürn auto?)


 
Tippfehler in der Feierabend Hektik RB25DE  Kann er ja einfach bisl rumfahren, muss man sich aber trotzdem nicht benehmen wie der lezten Spacken nur weil paar Weiber an der Ampel stehen, hier in der gegend gibts halt viele solcher deppen die an der Ampel stehen den Motor hochjaueln lassen damit ja alle gucken und dann mit durchdrehenden Reifen loszuheizen. Genauso wie so nen spacken letzt mit seinem E36 320i, will nen M3 sein macht sich aber nur laecherlich mit seiner Vollgas aktion und der total runtergeranzten kiste. Sowas kannst aufm viertel Meile Rennen machen, oder auf ner Rennstrecke aber net in ner vollbelebten Stadt an der Ampel. Gut manch einer wird mir jetz vieleicht nachsagen ich waere nur neidisch, aber dazu hab ich garkein grund, mich nervt sowas nur weils extrem laecherlich ist in meinen Augen, wegen solcher leute kommt eben die Tuning scene in verruf. Was ich fahre tut auch nix zur sache, sei nur soviel gesagt ich komm ausm BMW Lager und mein Traum ist auch kein Skyline sondern was klassisches wobei so nen C10 mir auch gefallen würde.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Kommt darauf an welches Modell, da gibt es verschiedene Modelle. 

Du weißt aber schon das sein Tacho nicht geht weil er 33er Vspec Diffs verbaut hat, und dadurch eine andere Geschwindigkeit angezeigt wird.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. März 2014)

hmmm,

Wie verschieden Modelle?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

@dekay, war nur persönliches Interesse was du fährst, aber egal.

Ja aber man muss sagen das die meisten Sky fahrer vernünftig fahren, und die Sky scene im gegensatz zur was weiß ich 3er 316i großer auspuff scene einen relativ guten ruf hat. Aber ansonsten stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, zum rauftreten gibt es den Track. Wenn man normal im Bereich der STVO fährt sollte man vernünftig fahren, aber ich denke mal keiner hat was dagegen wenn man mal auf der leeren Landstraße etwas schneller fährt. Wenn du verstehst wie ich das meine.

Ein Auto ist zum fahren da, und nicht um an der Ampel irgendwelchen Weibern zu imponieren, die wissen doch eh nichtmal das Modell 

btw KPC10 ist wirklich sehr schön, aber leider für die orignalen Dinger schon exportverbot nach DT.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> hmmm,
> 
> Wie verschieden Modelle?


 
Na R32, R33, R34 und dann noch Gtst und GTR usw. Beim R34 GT , GTT , GTR

Da gibt es enorme Preisunterschiede.


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @dekay, war nur persönliches Interesse was du fährst, aber egal.
> 
> Ja aber man muss sagen das die meisten Sky fahrer vernünftig fahren, und die Sky scene im gegensatz zur was weiß ich 3er 316i großer auspuff scene einen relativ guten ruf hat. Aber ansonsten stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, zum rauftreten gibt es den Track. Wenn man normal im Bereich der STVO fährt sollte man vernünftig fahren, aber ich denke mal keiner hat was dagegen wenn man mal auf der leeren Landstraße etwas schneller fährt. Wenn du verstehst wie ich das meine.
> 
> ...


 
Na das klingt schon anders, ich hatte irgendwie die befürchtung du wolltest den verteidigen. Leider isses so das ich nur so komische Skyline Fahrer kenne, wie z.b der Cousin von nem bekannten, kauft sich nen aufgebohrten R34 GT-T als Direktimport, faengt erstmal an zu jammern weil das umrüsten für DE Teuer ist, dann laesst er ihn umrüsten und bemerkt das die kiste bei 160 gedrosselt ist, also was macht er.... Ampelsprints und das auch nur 7-8 mal im Jahr weil er sich erstens nicht leisten kann die Kiste anzumelden ( besorgt sich für 4 wochen Kurzkennzeichen ) weil er den Sprit sich nicht leisten kann, und weil er sich die Reifen nicht leisten kann, aber er wollte unbedingt nen Skyline weil der bei 2F2F so geil abging und es laut seiner aussage nen Weibermagnet ist, zumindest vor der Dorfdisco und aufm Mc Parkplatz. So panne der Typ  
Und natürlich weis ich was du meinst von wegen mal auf der Landstrasse bisl schneller zu sein, ich bin was das angeht auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Btw meine Leidenschaft ist der BMW E30, soviel zu dem was ich fahre 

Ich glaub vom C10 dürft es ohnehin nicht mehr viel geben, und wenn sind die bestimmt sack teuer, vorher würd ich mir dann doch nen anderen Traum erfüllen.


----------



## winner961 (27. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Na das klingt schon anders, ich hatte irgendwie die befürchtung du wolltest den verteidigen. Leider isses so das ich nur so komische Skyline Fahrer kenne, wie z.b der Cousin von nem bekannten, kauft sich nen aufgebohrten R34 GT-T als Direktimport, faengt erstmal an zu jammern weil das umrüsten für DE Teuer ist, dann laesst er ihn umrüsten und bemerkt das die kiste bei 160 gedrosselt ist, also was macht er.... Ampelsprints und das auch nur 7-8 mal im Jahr weil er sich erstens nicht leisten kann die Kiste anzumelden ( besorgt sich für 4 wochen Kurzkennzeichen ) weil er den Sprit sich nicht leisten kann, und weil er sich die Reifen nicht leisten kann, aber er wollte unbedingt nen Skyline weil der bei 2F2F so geil abging und es laut seiner aussage nen Weibermagnet ist, zumindest vor der Dorfdisco und aufm Mc Parkplatz. So panne der Typ
> Und natürlich weis ich was du meinst von wegen mal auf der Landstrasse bisl schneller zu sein, ich bin was das angeht auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. Btw meine Leidenschaft ist der BMW E30, soviel zu dem was ich fahre
> 
> Ich glaub vom C10 dürft es ohnehin nicht mehr viel geben, und wenn sind die bestimmt sack teuer, vorher würd ich mir dann doch nen anderen Traum erfüllen.


 
Letzends auch meinen Jugendtraum neben den BMW's wiedergesehen, die Toyota Celica Baureihe und da bei uns im Ort ein Toyota Händler ist, sehe ich die alten auch relativ oft wäre sicher auch ein schönes alltagsauto vor allem hat er auch eine angenehme Leistung


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Die Dinger gehen in Japan für 50-60k weg, da kannst du dir mal grob rechnen was sie kosten bis sie hierstehen  

Dein Kumpel ist doch so der Lappen DDDD ICh lach mich shclapp, Auto kaufen ohne sich zu informieren ;D EIN SLD um die 180kmh grenze rauszumachen kostet ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt, ist aber auch mit anderen Sachen verbunden, die man in DT zum schnellfahren unbedingt reinbauen sollte (Ölkühler usw.)


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na R32, R33, R34 und dann noch Gtst und GTR usw. Beim R34 GT , GTT , GTR
> 
> Da gibt es enorme Preisunterschiede.



Ich meinte ob due weißt was Skylinesusky für seinen R34 GTR VSpec schon hingelegt hat ;D

Mich würde auch einfach mal so grob geschätzt interessieren...


Oh, wisst ihr was mir gerade aufgefallen ist?

http://www.high-import-performance.de/index.php/anfahrt/

HIP ist ist nur ~40 km von mir


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Nein, ich schätze so zwischen 40-50k. Skylinefahren geht auch deutlich günstiger, ab 7k gibt es schon brauchbare Modelle. Bei ihm ist auch ne Menge noch in den Umbau geflossen.


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

Ich möchte nochmal betonen solche leute hab ich sicher nicht als Kumpel ! Das der Cousin von nem bekannten, um genauer zu sein der Cousin vom Sohn meines Ex Vermieters, der allerdings genauso nen spacken ist nur das der nen Astra G Coupe hat das er total versaut hat  
War das nicht bei dem SLD wo es probleme mit Hiacs kommen kann weils das Tachosignal verfaelscht ? Was die Skylines angeht bin ich nicht ganz so gut informiert, ich hab zwar einiges an Info material aber wie gesagt meine Leidenschaft brennt dann doch wo anders.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nein, ich schätze so zwischen 40-50k. Skylinefahren geht auch deutlich günstiger, ab 7k gibt es schon brauchbare Modelle. Bei ihm ist auch ne Menge noch in den Umbau geflossen.



Jep, so viel wäre mir das vielleicht nicht wert.
Wobei, wenn man erstmal Blut geleckt hat...
Was hat er denn umbauen lassen?
Halt normales Tuning?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Ne, Hicas spinnt nur bei Aftermarket Lenkrädern ohne vernünftiges Bosskit, das ist auch bei über 120km/h nichtmehr aktiv. 

@Pommesbunker fahr hin, der rote müsste noch da sein, und Sim sein übelstes R32 ü1000 PS Projekt ist da auch da. Und ein R35 AMS Alpha 12 bauen die noch auf, fully carbon !!

Alles mögliche, steht im Thread, übersteigt jedoch den  Wagenwert, sagte er


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne, Hicas spinnt nur bei Aftermarket Lenkrädern ohne vernünftiges Bosskit, das ist auch bei über 120km/h nichtmehr aktiv.
> 
> @Pommesbunker fahr hin, der rote müsste noch da sein, und Sim sein übelstes R32 ü1000 PS Projekt ist da auch da. Und ein R35 AMS Alpha 12 bauen die noch auf, fully carbon !!
> 
> Alles mögliche, steht im Thread, übersteigt jedoch den  Wagenwert, sagte er


 
Hinfahren werd ich eher nicht, die werden mich außerdem eh nicht aufs Gelände lassen ;D

Bringen ihm die Umbauten denn so viel mehr?


----------



## Re4dt (27. März 2014)

Hat hier irgendwer Erfahrung wegen PlastiDip? 
Oder allgemein zum lackieren wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand zu nem kleinen anliegen helfen könnte über PN.

Ahja die Skylines ein Traum der wohl für mich nie wahr wird.  
Was würd ich für geben einmal einen fahren zu können.


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2014)

Also ich hätte jetzt gesagt der bekannteste Sky in Deutschland ist Chris sein R34 GTT. Oder Der R32 von JP. Schließlich kam der im TV


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

So bekannt finde ich den von Chris gar net. Meinst doch den mit den Erbsensuppe metalic motorschläuchen mit lila und gtr umbau? 

SO teuer sind die doch gar nicht.

Ja umbau bringt viel, alles  ist besser 280 ps serie und dieses jahr knackt er bestimmt die 700.

Du kannst doch da vorbeifahren, im Sommer gibt es da aufm Hof eh wieder die nächsten treffen, aber bis da unten hin fahr ich sicher nicht, HIP only the finest (HIP Only the Finest 2013 Letztes Jahr)


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

Ganz ehrlich versteh ich den Hype um den Skyline garnicht so wirklich  'Der ist doch eh erst entstanden nachdem Gran Turismo auf der PS1 rausgekommen ist, spaetestens nach Fast and Furios


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2014)

Nene den gabs schon vorher. Lang vorher.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Ich fande den schon vor F&F geil. Is halt das Auto für mich. Gran turismo habe ich nie gespielt


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

Gut das sind vieleicht ausnahmen, aber ganz ehrlich die breite masse die auf diese Karren abfaehrt sind noch so jung das sie die karren wohl kaum irgendwo anders her kennen, die meisten haben ja noch nichtmal nen Skyline in Natura gesehen, und komischerweise genau nach 2F2F fahren auf einmal viele Skylines rum, zumindest hier in der gegend ist das wirklich sehr auffaellig, ich kannte den übrigends auch schon vor Gran Turismo und das war knapp 10 jahre vor 2F2F, also kanns nich dran liegen das ich da erst drauf aufmerksam wurde und drauf geachtet hab. Ist halt ne Japanische Limo mit nen bisl mehr PS, genauso wie nen M5 ne Deutsche Limo ist mit nen bisl mehr PS 

Klar ich hab auch ne Leidenschaft fürn E30 die ist bei mir aber entstanden dadurch das der erste karren in dem ich in meinem Leben gesessen hab nen BMW 1600 war, danach war nen E21 in der Familie und dann kam er, der E30 und ich hab mich als Kind einfach verliebt ist dieses Auto, weil ich es anfassen konnte, weil ich es überall gesehen hab, weil mich der Sound fasziniert hat, die Form, die Scheinwerfer, die Niere, das Heck. Und weils der erste wagen war den ich als bub "gefahren" hab. Naja gefahren is übertrieben ich war 8 hab ausversehen den Gang rausgemacht und da isser losgerollt mit mir am Lenkrad was ich kein milimeter bewegen konnte


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2014)

Mit der Supra doch auch. Wollte keiner haben das Ding und dann kam F&F.


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

Nene der Supra Hype ist genauso wie der Skyline Hype meiner meinung nach gröstenteils durch GT entstanden, da sind die karren fasziniert worden, weils in GT die einzigen beiden wagen waren die man auf 1000ps Tunen konnte und quasi unbesiegbar waren. Gut klar durch FF wurds dann auch der nicht zocker gemeinde bekannt.


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2014)

Naja aber als GT für die Playsi rauskam kam auch die Supra MK4 raus.
War also nicht allein GT.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Habe auch noch kein R34er GTR in echt gesehen... leider... hier fahren nicht so viele rum, habe erst 2 33er bis jetzt gesehen. Ich hatte auch schon vorher so 04/05 (hehe mit9) dieses auto in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften gesehen, das hat mir gereicht  Später hat F&F das verstärkt ganz klar. Aber ist doch allein die Form, die Lampen alles passt perfekt. Es gibt einfach kein Auto was mich so begeistern kann.


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

Die JZA80 kam aber schon 5 jahre VOR GT aufn Markt. 

Der vorzeigewagen von GT war ja eben die Castrol Supra, nicht umsonst hat der Wagen nen besonderen stellenwert im Game, fast genauso wie der Skyline


Hmm noch nie nen R34 okay, 5km von mir weg steht nen R34 GT-R, zugegeben der hat mich schon bisl fasziniert vom Sound her.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. März 2014)

Ja ich wei´ß du wohnst in der Skylinemetropole, wie du ein paar Seiten vorher schon erläutert hast. Der Motor ist ja auch schon ein schönes Ding  Ich denke mal wenn ich ein Auto habe fahr ich auch zu ein paar Treffen und komm ein bisschen rum, NoS ist denke mal ein fester Termin Carfreitag 2k15 sobald ich bis dahin ein vernünftiges Auto habe. (alles bloß kien opel und vw  )
In Berlin giibt es ja auch Avus-Motorsport, die ein paar schöne Autos haben, aber hier in Berlin gibet echt kaum welche, nur Opel und BMW Proleten die sich anner B1 tummeln.  Nissan Sunny GTi-R finde ich auch super!


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Kann er ja einfach bisl rumfahren, muss man sich aber trotzdem nicht benehmen wie der lezten Spacken nur weil paar Weiber an der Ampel stehen, hier in der gegend gibts halt viele solcher deppen die an der Ampel stehen den Motor hochjaueln lassen damit ja alle gucken und dann mit durchdrehenden Reifen loszuheizen.


 Wenn man an der Ampel schon Gas gibt, dann nur mit Antilag. Dann schauen die Weiber aber einem nicht hinterher, sondern laufen weg.


----------



## dekay55 (27. März 2014)

*schulterzuck* ich weis auch net woran das liegt.
Der hier z.b wohnt 4km in die andere richtung von mir weg 
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/1557/imag0069z.jpg

Den hier seh ich alle 2 woche, weils der "Geschaeftswagen" von einem meiner Auftraggeber ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hier rennt mir auch alle 2 tage übern Weg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fahren lauter so Japanische Kisten rum.


----------



## Beam39 (27. März 2014)

@Dekay

Ich versteh dich da vollkommen, mir hängen solche Vögel auch zum Hals raus. Ich weiß nicht was in so einem Kopf vorgehen muss wenn man meint durch solche Aktionen imponieren zu müssen/ können, völlig unerklärlich in meinen Augen.

Ich würds ja verstehen wenn man in ner ruhigen Gegend mal nen "Gegner" an der Ampel trifft und dann halt bisschen die Muskeln spielen lässt und nen kleines "Rennen" fährt, aber mitten in der Stadt und nur zum Imponieren.. Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2014)

Schonmal dran gedacht das er vlt gar nicht "imponieren" will sondern das einfach macht weil ihm gerade danach ist?

Ich mache das auch ab und zu mal. Zwar nicht mitten in der Stadt (Stäte sind hier Mangelware  ) aber ich mache das weil ichs im Moment eben lustig finde und mir gerade danach ist.
Was dabei die anderen denken ist mir dabei relativ egal und das ist ja auch keine Aufforderung zu einem rennen oder so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. März 2014)

Einfach so Gas geben anner Ampel ist schon nen bischen 

Manchmal finde ich es aber ganz geil mal nen bischen Stress zu machen, wenn ich mich mit Kumpels treffe. Dann stehen irgendwo auf nem Hof oder Parkplatz 3-4 Autos die Gas machen, weil sich die anderen natürlich anstecken lassen. Dann ist da aber sonst Niemand, vielleicht mal nen Nachbar der guckt was die Verrückten da wieder machen.


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> @Riverna
> 
> Du kennst doch einige aus der Rhein Neckar / Rhein Main gegend mit nem Nissan Skyline oder ? Falls du so rein zufällig jemand kennst mit nem Roten R34 der in der Ludwigshafener gegend rumfährt, kannst ihm mal ausrichten das es nen Vollidiot ist..



Nee kenne ich nicht, aber soviele Skyline Fahrer kenne ich auch nicht. Die meisten haben 500PS aufwärts die behandeln ihre Wagen wie rohe Eier... so wie ich es auch mache. Keiner von uns würde an der Ampel losballern wie ein Gestörter. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> btw es gibt im R34 als kleinsten Motor den RB20DE mit 155 PS.



Ein R33 GTS-T geht im Serienzustand schon bescheiden (vergleichbar mit meinem NX). Da kann ein 155PS Skyline eigentlich nur eine fahrende Einbauküche sein. Also RB25DET ist Pflicht... ein Sauger hat im Skyline auch gar nichts zu suchen. Sauger Motoren passen meiner Meinung nach eh nur in kleine sprtliche Wagen als Civic, Colt und Co. 



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich versteh ich den Hype um den Skyline garnicht so wirklich  'Der ist doch eh erst entstanden nachdem Gran Turismo auf der PS1 rausgekommen ist, spaetestens nach Fast and Furios


 
TFTF hat vieles kaputt gemacht, seit dem kommen ständig irgendwelche Spinner auf die Bildfläche die das Rad neu erfinden wollen. Wenn ich nur 5 Euro für jeden "Ich baue meinen NX auf Turbo um" Thread in unserem Forum bekommen hätte, würde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich einen R35 fahren. Alles nur Gelabber... es gibt genau 2!!! NX mit einem umgebauten Motor und nun darf jeder mal raten welcher einen davon aufgebaut hat. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nissan Sunny GTi-R finde ich auch super!


 
Ohja... für mich eigentlich noch geiler als die Skylines. Bei einem Sunny denkt jeder das die Kiste nur 75PS hat... da waren damals meine 150PS schon extrem lustig. Und ich hatte leider nur einen normalen Sunny GTi.


----------



## Kusanar (28. März 2014)

Also für mich hat sich weder nach Gran Tourismo noch TFTF was verändert, mein Liebling ist und bleibt der 300er ZX mit Doppelturbo. Seit ich den vor fast 10 Jahren mal für ein paar Tage fahren durfte, möchte ich so einen haben. Bis heute fehlt mir leider das notwendige "Taschengeld" 

Nissan FTW 

(wobei der Datsun auch was hätte...)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. März 2014)

Doppelturbo xD 

dat heißt twintüüüürboo hier bei nissan


----------



## aloha84 (28. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Doppelturbo xD
> 
> dat heißt twintüüüürboo hier bei nissan



Ist das nicht ein Unterschied? (ernstgemeinte Frage)

Edit:

Grad mal bei wiki geguckt, ich meinte den Unterschied von Bi-Turbo (2 parallel arbeitende Lader) und Registeraufladung, sequenzieller Turbo (abwechselnd arbeitend)....usw
Also keine Frage mehr.


----------



## watercooled (28. März 2014)

Es gibt ja mehrere Varianten.
Parallel, Seriell und unabhängig voneinander arbeitende Turbos.

Wie man das dann im einzelnen nennt (BI, Twin, Doppel) weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> So bekannt finde ich den von Chris gar net. Meinst doch den mit den Erbsensuppe metalic motorschläuchen mit lila und gtr umbau?
> 
> SO teuer sind die doch gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Hmmm. Bin da doch eher zu schüchtern ;D


----------



## Kusanar (28. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Es gibt ja mehrere Varianten.
> Parallel, Seriell und unabhängig voneinander arbeitende Turbos.
> 
> Wie man das dann im einzelnen nennt (BI, Twin, Doppel) weiss ich leider nicht.


 
Also  Bi, Twin oder Doppelturbo ist alles das gleiche, bloss ne andere  Bezeichnung dafür. Heißt immer 2 Turbos die parallel Arbeiten.

Es  gibt noch "serielle" Turbos, die nennt man dann aber Sequentielle- oder  Register-Aufladung im deutschen Sprachraum. Das sind dann meist ein  kleinerer Turbo der schnell anspricht für niedrige Drehzahlen und ein  nachgeschalteter, größerer für die höheren Drehzahlen.


Korrigiert mich wer wenn das falsch war, so hab ich's jedenfalls gelernt 


PS: Hab noch Twin-Scroll vergessen, aber diesen Spezialfall lass ich mal lieber weg ...


----------



## XE85 (28. März 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also  Bi, Twin oder Doppelturbo ist alles das  gleiche, bloss ne andere  Bezeichnung dafür. Heißt immer 2 Turbos die  parallel Arbeiten.



Also das ist nicht immer das gleiche - bei BMW heisst "Twin Turbo" zB. zwei unterschiedlich große Lader die je nach Drehzahl arbeiten - kleiner, großer oder beide. Das ist dann doch eine etwas andere Konstruktion, als beispielsweise ein Bi Turbo wo (Hausnummer) jeder Lader jeweils 3 Zylinder versorgt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. März 2014)

Twin turbo bei nissan hat jeweils beim RB26 die ersten 3 und die letzten 3 zylinder.

seit wann soll es den ein doppelturbo geben. Niemand sagt mein auto hat ein doppelturbo ^^


----------



## Kusanar (28. März 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also das ist nicht immer das gleiche - bei BMW heisst "Twin Turbo" zB. zwei unterschiedlich große Lader die je nach Drehzahl arbeiten - kleiner, großer oder beide.


 
Ich zitier mal von der BMW Homepage:



> Die Variable Twin Turbo Technologie macht aus dem BMW Vierzylinder-  und Reihen-Sechszylinder-Dieselmotor ein Hochleistungstriebwerk. Durch  die *zweistufige Turboaufladung* werden Fahrleistungen möglich, die  bislang nur hubraumstärkeren Achtzylinder-Motoren vorbehalten waren.


Tatütata, ist also tatsächlich kein Twin Turbo, wie der Name suggeriert, sondern eine sequentieller "Bi-Turbo" 
Im Gegensatz zum N54B30-Motor von BMW der tatsächlich 2 parallel arbeitende Turbos hat, der wird aber von BMW auch als Bi-Turbo bezeichnet.

Und nicht zuletzt heißen die parallelen auch bei Nissan Twin Turbo.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> seit wann soll es den ein doppelturbo geben. Niemand sagt mein auto hat ein doppelturbo ^^



Schön dass ich dir ein neues Vokabel beibringen konnte, immer wieder gerne:

http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/...schraegheck-mit-doppelturbo-herz-7412860.html

http://www.ingenieur.de/Branchen/Fahrzeugbau/Doppelturbo-Opels-Diesel-zu-Kraftwerk

http://www.motorsport-magazin.com/a...ive-doppelturbo-technologie-im-opel-insignia/

Ich könnt jetzt noch ein paar Links posten, aber ich denke du weißt bereits was ich damit sagen will


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. März 2014)

ich bleibe bei twin oder bi turbo, doppelturbo klingt schwul. Deshalb wird wohl niemand doppelturbo als feature in seine speclist schreiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2014)

Wer hat hier was von Turbos gesagt?


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2014)

Seid ihr eigl alle im Autobereich tätig, z.B. Mechanigger (Mechaniker) 
oder habt ihr euch das selbst alles angeeignet? 
Weil z.B. die Jungs im Skylineforum haben ja echt ahnung...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2014)

Na klar!  Habe heute bis 17 Uhr inner Werkstatt gestanden und bei nem C350 CGI 2 von 3 Kettenspannern ersetzt und Öl Rückschlagventile in den Zylinderkopf eingepresst.

Angefangen an Autos zu basteln habe ich mit 6 Jahren...


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2014)

Riverna und BadFrag sind Berufsschrauber und Klutten bei der Dekra. Der Rest hat mit Reparatur/Instandhaltung Beruflich afair nichts am Hut, auch wenn noch ein paar bei Zulieferern(schuldig)/Herstellern arbeiten.

Heute war bei mir auch mal polieren+versiegeln dran. Selbst frisch gewaschen war der Lack vorher so rau dass man mit der Hand förmlich kleben blieb.


----------



## Kusanar (28. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ich bleibe bei twin oder bi turbo, doppelturbo klingt schwul. Deshalb wird wohl niemand doppelturbo als feature in seine speclist schreiben.


 
Hast ja recht. Aber ich kann ja auch nix dafür, dass die deutsche Sprache manchmal etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig klingt... 

Sag mal, darf man zum neuen GT-R eigentlich noch Skyline sagen? Oder is das iwie verpönt? Ist letztens in ner riesen Diskussion geendet an der Tanke


----------



## fatlace (28. März 2014)

Ist ein GT-R und kein Skyline 
Hab da auch schon mit paar leuten drüber duskutiert


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2014)

Hmm, eigl wollte ich ja Maschinenbau machen weil man da mehr verdienen könnte, aber Autos machen mich auch echt an...


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2014)

Als Maschbauer kannst du Autos(bzw. Teile davon) entwickeln. Als KFZ-Mechatroniker "nur" das zusammensetzen was sich ein Maschbauer, Etechniker etc. ausgedacht hat .


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2014)

Maschbauer 
Naja, wenn man das nur in der Theorie macht hat man davon aber nicht unbedingt so viel Ahnung wie ein Mechaniker

Ihn iwelchen Filmen oder so was wird aber echt untertrieben, das sind 680 PS "unglaublich" (Grip), 300 km/h schon mega schnell...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigl alle im Autobereich tätig, z.B. Mechanigger (Mechaniker)
> oder habt ihr euch das selbst alles angeeignet?


 
Ich bin von Beruf Mechatroniker bei einem großen Automobilhersteller, deshalb das große Automobilinteresse 
Allerdings hab ich mit den Autos bzw. deren Mechanik und Elektronik nicht direkt was zu tun, sondern bin für die Fertigung zuständig -> Ferigungsstraßen mit viel Robotik, Pneumatik, Automaisierung etc. pp, momentan auch Prototypenfertigung.
Und Robotik mit den großen Kukas macht mal so richtig Spaß 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Als Maschbauer kannst du Autos(bzw. Teile davon) entwickeln. Als KFZ-Mechatroniker "nur" das zusammensetzen was sich ein Maschbauer, Etechniker etc. ausgedacht hat .


 
+1


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. März 2014)

@Riverna

Ist es nicht so, dass du richtig Ahnung von Nissan hast? Was kannst du zum 370Z sagen? Mich interessiert primär die Zuverlässigkei. Wo sind die technischen Schwachstellen, falls er welche hat? Worauf beim Kauf achten? Qualität und Verarbeitung, sowie Versicherung und sonstige Unterhaltskosten spielen keine Rolle.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. März 2014)

Was soll schon kaputtgehen ? 

Und neine R35 is kein nachfolger, der offizielle nachvolger ist der infintiy V35 wurde aber nie richtig akzeptiert.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Sag mal, darf man zum neuen GT-R eigentlich noch Skyline sagen?


 
Streng genommen ist er aus der Baureihe der Skylines, die Interne Bezeichnung für die Skylines ist R und dann die Modellnummer z.B. 33. Der GTR hat die Bezeichnung und darum ist er EIGENTLICH von Nissan als Skyline gedacht. Darüber kann man sich streiten, für mich ist er kein Skyline. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @Riverna
> 
> Ist es nicht so, dass du richtig Ahnung von Nissan hast?


 
Würde jetzt nicht sagen das ich richtig Ahnung habe, kenne mich mit einigen Modellen ziemlich gut aus. Der Z34 gehört leider nicht dazu. Für Schwachstellen ist der Wagen noch zu neu, er hat halt einen Nachteil... Renault hatte die Finger da mit dran. Der kann nicht dauerhaft Problemlos fahren da wird noch was kommen.


----------



## kegg (29. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Streng genommen ist er aus der Baureihe der Skylines, die Interne Bezeichnung für die Skylines ist R und dann die Modellnummer z.B. 33. Der GTR hat die Bezeichnung und darum ist er EIGENTLICH von Nissan als Skyline gedacht. Darüber kann man sich streiten, für mich ist er kein Skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> Würde jetzt nicht sagen das ich richtig Ahnung habe, kenne mich mit einigen Modellen ziemlich gut aus. Der Z34 gehört leider nicht dazu. Für Schwachstellen ist der Wagen noch zu neu, er hat halt einen Nachteil... Renault hatte die Finger da mit dran. Der kann nicht dauerhaft Problemlos fahren da wird noch was kommen.



So ziemlich die beste Begründung warum der irgendwann Mängel hat?


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2014)

Eben Defekte und Probleme werden direkt auf Renault abgeschoben  
Nein ich kenn mich mit dem Auto zu wenig aus um jemanden zu beraten, Halbwissen verteile ich nicht. Dann sage ich lieber gar nichts, hab zwar von dem einen oder anderen Problem gehört... jedoch nur von anderen und ohne zu wissen ob es stimmt will ich das nicht weiter erzählen.


----------



## Zoon (29. März 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Was kannst du zum 370Z sagen? Mich interessiert primär die Zuverlässigkei. Wo sind die technischen Schwachstellen, falls er welche hat? Worauf beim Kauf achten? Qualität und Verarbeitung, sowie Versicherung und sonstige Unterhaltskosten spielen keine Rolle.


 
Der 370er ist eiglt sehr Zuverlässig - ist ja quasi ein verbesserter 350Z bei dem gabs stellenweise Motorprobleme mit der Kühlung. Vorsicht bei Importfahrzeugen denn bei einigen Märkten gabs die in D serienmäßige Brembobremse nur gegen Aufpreis .. zum schnellfahren und schnell wieder Bremsen hier denkbar ungeeignet. Von Renault ist beim 350/370 noch ganz wenig drin ist noch ein echter Japaner.


----------



## Beam39 (29. März 2014)

Ich find den 370z richtig hübsch, nur fehlt da echt der Sound vom 350z. Der 370z hört sich so gedämpft an, schade


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2014)

z33/4 finde ich richtig häslich, viel zu rundgelutscht und klobig. Wie neue Autos halt, 100000km aufprallschutz für fussgänger, fettes armaturenbrett für 10000000 airbags.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> z33/4 finde ich richtig häslich, viel zu rundgelutscht und globig. Wie neue Autos halt, 100000km aufprallschutz für fussgänger, fettes armaturenbrett für 10000000 airbags.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2014)

guck doch mal die stoßstangen bei neuen Autos an, total fette häsliche runde dinger ! Oder Lenkräder, auch häslich bis zum geht nichtmehr. naja hauptsache ledersitze haben se auch noch alle ....

TÜREN !!! 3x so breit wie früher, weil man noch 10 schichten aufprallblech und ne dicke plasteverkleidung draufmacht. Man hat die tür, macht ne dünne plastikwand mit griff an und reicht. da brauchen nicht noch 10 airbags drin sein ! Da sollen se lieber ne sicherheitszelle standartmäßig anbieten. 

Der größte hammer aber seit langem, man darf im Auto *KEIN* Helm aufhaben ! ! Die mopedfreaks dürfen das, aber im Auto heißt nö ! weil man gleich taub ist mit einem Helm und nichts mehr sieht ! So ein schwachsinn hier in Deutschland


----------



## winner961 (29. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> guck doch mal die stoßstangen bei neuen Autos an, total fette häsliche runde dinger ! Oder Lenkräder, auch häslich bis zum geht nichtmehr. naja hauptsache ledersitze haben se auch noch alle ....
> 
> TÜREN !!! 3x so breit wie früher, weil man noch 10 schichten aufprallblech und ne dicke plasteverkleidung draufmacht. Man hat die tür, macht ne dünne plastikwand mit griff an und reicht. da brauchen nicht noch 10 airbags drin sein ! Da sollen se lieber ne sicherheitszelle standartmäßig anbieten.
> 
> Der größte hammer aber seit langem, man darf im Auto *KEIN* Helm aufhaben ! ! Die mopedfreaks dürfen das, aber im Auto heißt nö ! weil man gleich taub ist mit einem Helm und nichts mehr sieht ! So ein schwachsinn hier in Deutschland


 
Das ist fast richtig, es gibt eine Autos wo du mit Helm fahren musst z.B. der KTM X-Bow, den darf man nur mit Helm fahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2014)

normales auto, ktm xbow ist für mich kein autp


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2014)

Ich setze im normalen Auto trotzdem nen Helm auf ob man es darf oder nicht. Beim Unfall ist es mir lieber das ich nen Helm aufhab, als mich an irgend so ne hirnrissige Vorschrift gehalten zu haben.


----------



## winner961 (29. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> normales auto, ktm xbow ist für mich kein autp


 
Das ist aber ein Auto ein Skyline ist auch kein Auto oder ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2014)

klar, hat ja ein dach, und ist nicht son mittelding von einer motoradfirma


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. März 2014)

Jep, x-bow ist eher so ein Karte/Auto/Quad Mischmasch.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2014)

Jo aber in Deutschland würde ja sogar mein fahrrad mit 4 räder zum pkw werden


----------



## ich558 (29. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich setze im normalen Auto trotzdem nen Helm auf ob man es darf oder nicht. Beim Unfall ist es mir lieber das ich nen Helm aufhab, als mich an irgend so ne hirnrissige Vorschrift gehalten zu haben.


 
Du fährst Auto mit Helm?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2014)

Er meint locker auf der NOS  Ich würde wenn man darf aber auch immer so rumfahren..


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du fährst Auto mit Helm?


 Wenn ich durche 30er Zone zum Bäcker unterwegs bin sicher nicht. Nur wenn ich flott unterwegs bin.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. März 2014)

Flott auf der Straße oder auf der Rennstrecke?


----------



## Verminaard (29. März 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Flott auf der Straße oder auf der Rennstrecke?


 
Wo ist bei BadFrag der Unterschied?


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. März 2014)

Die ganze Welt ist eine Rennstrecke, du musst es nur erkennen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> TÜREN !!! 3x so breit wie früher, weil man noch 10 schichten aufprallblech und ne dicke plasteverkleidung draufmacht. Man hat die tür, macht ne dünne plastikwand mit griff an und reicht. da brauchen nicht noch 10 airbags drin sein !


 
Du wirst vielleicht den Sinn erkennen, wenn dir sowas vielleicht irgendwann mal das Leben rettet 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der größte  hammer aber seit langem, man darf im Auto *KEIN* Helm aufhaben ! !  Die mopedfreaks dürfen das, aber im Auto heißt nö ! weil man gleich taub  ist mit einem Helm und nichts mehr sieht ! So ein schwachsinn hier in  Deutschland



Da gibt es eine ganz logische Erklärung für und das hat im Grund egenommen nix mit _"weil man gleich taub  ist"_ zu tun. Mit Helm kann die Airbag und die Funktion der Kopfstütze nämlich gehörig nach hinten losgehen und dir im schlimmsten Fall das Genick brechen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. März 2014)

Ich finde vor allem wird das sichtfeld durch einen helm in nicht grad wenigen autos arg eingeschränkt, da ist man ja quasi blind außer man fährt nur gerade aus


----------



## Zoon (29. März 2014)

@ KTM XBow, in de Papieren steht "PKW Kabrio Limousine" (  ) somit besteht für den keine Helmpflicht, man fährt da aber vernünftigerweise mit Helm da keine Frontscheibe. Gibt jetzt auch eine Version mit Frontscheibe aber die ist nicht trve 

Quads sind Leichtkrafträder also Motorrad also Helmpflicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Flott auf der Straße oder auf der Rennstrecke?


 Wenn ich abends/nachts mal auf der Landstraße unterwegs bin hab ich auch schonmal nen Helm auf. Hat bis jetzt noch Niemand geschadet und sehen tut es eh keiner. 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo ist bei BadFrag der Unterschied?


 Auf der Straße fahre ich max so schnell, dass ich im Sichtfeld anhalten kann und es keine Punkte gibt, wenn ich mal geblitzt werde. Außerdem fahre ich auf der Straße niemals am Limit. Nen bischen rumrutschen ist ja nicht weiter tragisch aber auf der letzten Rille muss nicht sein.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich finde vor allem wird das sichtfeld durch einen  helm in nicht grad wenigen autos arg eingeschränkt, da ist man ja quasi  blind außer man fährt nur gerade aus


Du musst den Helm auch mit der Öffnung nach vorn aufsetzen. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da  gibt es eine ganz logische Erklärung für und das hat im Grund egenommen  nix mit _"weil man gleich taub  ist"_ zu tun. Mit Helm kann die  Airbag und die Funktion der Kopfstütze nämlich gehörig nach hinten  losgehen und dir im schlimmsten Fall das Genick brechen.


So lange man eine vernünftige Sitzposition hat, sollte da nichts passieren. Kopfstütze nach hinten, damit die Schultern ganz am Sitz anliegen und so viel Platz zum Lenkrad und Seiten/Windowbag, damit der sich voll entfalten kann.


Ich hab einmal an der Strecke gestanden, als nen Carrera GT Quittelbacher Höhe abgeflogen ist, weil er innen auf den Curb gefahren ist. Hat sich 1 mal überschlagen und ist dann auf der Seite liegen geblieben. Der Fahrer hatte nen Helm auf, der Beifahrer nicht. Der Helm vom Fahrer war zwar voll mit Dreck, dem ist aber nichts passiert. Der Beifahrer hat aus den Ohren geblutet und hatte Schrammen am Kopf. Seit dem fahre ich nur noch mit Helm.


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2014)

Du hast eindeutig einen Schatten...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Ich hab mein Typ in der Fahrschule extra gefragt und der meinte gleich nein ; da eingeschränktes Sichtfeld und eingeschränktes gehör. Also das mit dem Airbag zählt nicht, es gibt genug Autos mit nur ein Lenkradairbag oder gar kein. Wenn dann würde ich sowieso ein Schalensitz reinmachen, die sind auch für Helme ausgelegt. Und ausserdem gibt es son Genickschutz, damit dein Helm net abknickt bzw dein Kopf. Ich bleib dabei das ne vernünftige Zelle sicherer ist als ein paar Luftpolsterchen. Wenn man ein Sportlenkrad verbaut hat, hat man ja auch kein Fahrerairbag. Ergo selbst wenn das Auto keine Airbags hat darf man kein Helm aufsetzten.


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2014)

Nur Spinner tragen auf der öffentlichen Straße einen Helm IM Auto. Tut mir leid aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2014)

Das wird ja immer besser. Der helmtragende Hobbyrennfahrer der mit Knallstart aus der Parklücke hüpft. Made my Day!! Da muss ich mir grad mal die tränen aus den Augen wischen .


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei das ne vernünftige Zelle sicherer ist als ein paar Luftpolsterchen. Wenn man ein Sportlenkrad verbaut hat, hat man ja auch kein Fahrerairbag.


 Ein solches Lenkrad darf man aber auch nicht verbauen wenn man vorher eines mit Airbag hatte.

Übrigens hat Volvo die starre Fahrgastzelle anfang der Neunziger eingeführt und alles nach 2000 hat eine. Sprich du hast eine Zelle+Luftpolster, nicht nur Luftpolster.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. März 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ KTM XBow, in de Papieren steht "PKW Kabrio Limousine" (  ) somit besteht für den keine Helmpflicht, man fährt da aber vernünftigerweise mit Helm da keine Frontscheibe. Gibt jetzt auch eine Version mit Frontscheibe aber die ist nicht trve
> 
> Quads sind Leichtkrafträder also Motorrad also Helmpflicht.


Falsch! Quads darf man mit dem ganz normalen Autoschein fahren. Helmpflicht schon, ja aber man braucht keinen Motorradschein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Einfach mal leise sein wenn man keine Ahnung hat, und keine Stammtischweisheiten verbreiten. Auch wenn man vorher ein Lenkrad mit airbag hatte kann man danach eins ohne einbauen. Das lenkras braucht nur ne KBA nummer und schon kann man das nach §21 eintragen lassen. Und das zu 100% safe. Kannst gerne bei RHD//Speedmaster anfragen. Mit Zelle meine ich ne eingeschweißte so aus rohren, eine eingeschweißte sicherheitszelle nennt man sowas. Nicht den billigen schraubmist. Am besten noch mit Fia homologation. 

Was hat das mit rennfahrer zutun?!?  Ist jeder motorraadfahrer ein depp weil er ein helm aufhat?  Autofahrer sollten das auch dúrfen. Ich möchte mich ungern ohne helm und sicherheitszelle überschlagen, das geht schneller als du denkst. Habe schon leute gesehen die ham sich mit unter 50 km h überschlagen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

Hast du mal ein modernes Auto nach einem Überschlag, erst recht bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten, gesehen? Die Fahrgastzelle drückt sich quasi garnicht ein. Was da wirklich belastet wird ist der Nacken und da ist ein Helm ohne HANS sogar kontraproduktiv.

Natürlich geht mit einem echten Käfig noch etwas mehr Stabilität, aber man muss auch nicht immer den Teufel an die Wand malen.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

Ein Überschlag, nur um das Beispiel mal aufzugreifen ist ein reichlich harmloser Unfall, solange man nicht dabei in einen Baum einschlägt. Da braucht man im Prinzip nix weiter als den Gurt um glimpflich davon zu kommen.

Die Helmpflicht beim Motorradfahren hat ja unter anderem damit zu tun, dass es eben außer eben diesem nichts weiter gibt was den Fahrer schützt. Beim Auto hat man durch Gurt, Fahrgastzelle und Airbag da schon noch einen erheblich besseren Schutz und macht einen Helm relativ unsinnig. Insofern läuft das Argument komplett ins Leere. 

Auch hat das Fahren mit Helm weitere Nachteile, neben der eingeschränkten Sicht und einem möglichen Temperaturproblem ist der Nacken höher belastet (beim Bremsen, Kurvenfahren und Beschleunigen) und die Ermüdung dadurch (nachgewiesener maßen) höher. Rennfahrer trainieren nicht umsonst eben diese Muskelpartie um den Effekt zu vermindern bzw. auszuschließen. Der mögliche Genickbruch ist sicher eine extreme Folge aber auch ein Schleudertrauma oder eine sonstige Halsverletzung und deren Folgen (z.B. ein Schlaganfall) ist ein nicht anstrebsames Schicksal.

Wer natürlich sein Lenkrad durch eines ohne Airbag in einem "normalen" Auto ersetzt, dem ist ohnehin nicht zu helfen und der definitiv ein Kandidat für den Darwin Award.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du musst den Helm auch mit der Öffnung nach vorn aufsetzen.


 
Ändert nichts daran das das Sichtfeld eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nur Spinner tragen auf der öffentlichen Straße  einen Helm IM Auto. Tut mir leid aber das ist meine Meinung.


 Ich bin gerne ein Spinner, wenn ich dadurch einen Unfall unbeschadet überlebe.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Einfach mal leise sein wenn man keine  Ahnung hat, und keine Stammtischweisheiten verbreiten. Auch wenn man  vorher ein Lenkrad mit airbag hatte kann man danach eins ohne einbauen.  Das lenkras braucht nur ne KBA nummer und schon kann man das nach §21  eintragen lassen. Und das zu 100% safe. Kannst gerne bei  RHD//Speedmaster anfragen. Mit Zelle meine ich ne eingeschweißte so aus  rohren, eine eingeschweißte sicherheitszelle nennt man sowas. Nicht den  billigen schraubmist. Am besten noch mit Fia homologation.
> 
> Was  hat das mit rennfahrer zutun?!?  Ist jeder motorraadfahrer ein depp weil  er ein helm aufhat?  Autofahrer sollten das auch dúrfen. Ich möchte  mich ungern ohne helm und sicherheitszelle überschlagen, das geht  schneller als du denkst. Habe schon leute gesehen die ham sich mit unter  50 km h überschlagen.


Wenn das nicht so teuer wär, hätte ich auch nen Käfig im Auto. Ist mit Abstand das Sicherste, was man bekommen kann.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wer natürlich sein Lenkrad durch eines ohne Airbag in einem "normalen" Auto ersetzt, dem ist ohnehin nicht zu helfen und der definitiv ein Kandidat für den Darwin Award.


 Wenn man mit 4 oder 5-Punkt-Gurt fährt dann ist ein Airbag im Lenkrad extrem sinnlos. Wenn der Unfall so heftig ist das man den Airbag berührt, ist man schon lange tot.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das das Sichtfeld eingeschränkt ist.


 Dann müsste das fahren mit Kopftuch auch verboten werden. Die sehen ja fast nix mehr. Ich hab kein Problem alle Spiegel gleichzeitig im Blick zu behalten mit Helm.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

Alle Spiegel gleichzeitig? Wohl kaum!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Sorry aber ich sehe es so wie BadFrag, hast du nen 4 od. 5 -Punkt Gurt und passende Halbschalen oder Vollschalen drin ist ein Lenkradairbag sinnlos. Da müsste ja schon fast dein Kopf abreißen um so weit nach vorne zu schlagen. Und anbei sieht ein Lenkrad ohne Airbag viel besser aus, ist nicht son fettes häsliches Ding. 

Ich bin überzeugt davon das eine sicherheits Zelle das beste ist was es gibt, und mir kein Airbag was besseres Leistet. da is mir egal ob irgendwelche Autos nach 2000 eine Starre Fahrgastzelle haben, da ich die meisten Autos ab dem Baujahr häslich finde. Und davor gab es so einige Fahrzeuge die wie Blechbüchsen sich zusammenfalten wenn man mal unglücklich wo gegen kommt. Rein für den Straßenverkehr sicherlich etwas over the top aber wenn man ab und zu auf die Strecke fährt sicherlich sinnvoll. Ne Zelle wäre mit das erste große was ich einbauen würden. Immer erst die Sicherheit erhöhen, bevor man die Motorleistung erhöht. 

Klar Preise sind nicht billig (::: Herrmann-Motorsport GmbH ::: Sicherheitskonstruktionen :::) aber ich denke sowas lohnt sich.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

Eben ging es noch um Helm in einem normalem Auto mit Dreipunktgurt, plötzlich wird mit Hosenträgergurt und Rennstrecke argumentiert .


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Alle Spiegel gleichzeitig? Wohl kaum!


 Ich hab im Helm noch etwa 170° Blickfeld. Das reicht dicke für alle Spiegel. Setz dich doch mal selber mit Helm ins Auto.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Wer fährt den mit nem normalen Auto mit Helm ?!?! Wenn dann richtig, Vollschale und H-Gurte, ich dachte das war logisch. So teuer sind die Dinger ja nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab im Helm noch etwa 170° Blickfeld. Das reicht dicke für alle Spiegel. Setz dich doch mal selber mit Helm ins Auto.



Keine Sorge ich bin beruflich gelegentlich auf der Strecke, ich weiß schon von was ich Rede.

Allerdings weiß ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung eben auch dass man kein 170° Sichtfeld hat in dem man alle Spiegel gleichzeitig im Auge behalten könnte - mit und ohne Helm. Mein Gesichtsfeld wird regelmäßig vermessen als Teil einer Untersuchung zur Fahrtauglich - vlt. Solltest du das auch mal machen lassen, dann wärst du mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtiger.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wer fährt den mit nem normalen Auto mit Helm ?!?!



 TheBadFrag


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Ist doch logisch das man für den Beifahrerspiegel mal rüberschauen muss, man muss aber mit und ohne Helm rüberschauen. Undzwar gleichweit ! 170° Sichtfeld stimmt soweit das man noch Sachen im Blickwinkel wahrnimmt, wenn jetzt etwas aufblinkt in der Ecke oder so. aber genau sieht man es nicht. Undzwar mit und ohne Helm. Einzig nach oben und unten schränkt der Helm ein, aber unten sind meine Beine und oben das Dach.


----------



## Zoon (30. März 2014)

möchte mal wissen an welcher Crackpfeife hier alle gezogen haben  Wenn Autofahren so dermaßen unsicher ist dann fahr ich morgen auch nur noch mit nem Leopard II auf Arbeit. Natürlich mit Helm um euch milde zu stimmen


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

Aber bitte nur mit Schalensitzen und Hosenträgergurten!


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch das man für den Beifahrerspiegel mal rüberschauen muss, man muss aber mit und ohne Helm rüberschauen. Undzwar gleichweit ! 170° Sichtfeld stimmt soweit das man noch Sachen im Blickwinkel wahrnimmt, wenn jetzt etwas aufblinkt in der Ecke oder so. aber genau sieht man es nicht. Undzwar mit und ohne Helm. Einzig nach oben und unten schränkt der Helm ein, aber unten sind meine Beine und oben das Dach.


 
Ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen, aber hast du schon nen Führerschein? Deine Argumentation erinnert mich irgendwie an jemanden, der total heiß darauf ist, selber Auto zu fahren, es aber noch nicht darf und mit Utopie an die Sache herangeht - in etwa wie Kai (@watercooled) noch vor ein paar Monaten. Das in deinem Profil "Schüler" steht verstärkt mich in der Annahme noch .


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> 170° Sichtfeld stimmt soweit das man noch Sachen im Blickwinkel wahrnimmt, wenn jetzt etwas aufblinkt in der Ecke oder so. aber genau sieht man es nicht.



Lass mal dein Sehfeld vermessen, dann reden wir weiter!

Im Übrigen finde ich Autofahren in nem normalen Auto im Straßenverkehr überhaupt nicht unsicher. Wer meint aus Sicherheitsgründen da neun Helm oder sonst was zusätzlich zu benötigen sollte mal hinterfragen ob nicht er selbst die Hauptgefahr darstellt! Gesunder Menschenverstand ist für das Autofahren nunmal unabdingbar und zeichnet einen guten Autofahrer (und angeblich hält sich da ja fast jeder für) aus! Ebenso das richtige Einschätzen von Verkehrssituationen auch wenn manche glauben ein solcher zeichnet sich durch sportliche oder gar riskante Fahrweise aus.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. März 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> er hat halt einen Nachteil... Renault hatte die Finger da mit dran. Der kann nicht dauerhaft Problemlos fahren da wird noch was kommen.


 
 Was? Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Wie kommt es dazu, dass Renault... In wie fern? Was ist da genau vom Renault?



Zoon schrieb:


> Der 370er ist eiglt sehr Zuverlässig - ist ja quasi  ein verbesserter 350Z bei dem gabs stellenweise Motorprobleme mit der  Kühlung. Vorsicht bei Importfahrzeugen denn bei einigen Märkten gabs die  in D serienmäßige Brembobremse nur gegen Aufpreis .. zum schnellfahren  und schnell wieder Bremsen hier denkbar ungeeignet. Von Renault ist beim  350/370 noch ganz wenig drin ist noch ein echter Japaner.



Brembo ungeeignet? Ich dachte immer Brembo wäre was gutes. Was ist den da von Renault drin? Es ist halt so, dass mich eigentlich kaum noch was überraschen kann, nach dem ich nun 3 Jahre einen 300C fahre, aber Motorprobleme will ich nicht.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Brembo ungeeignet? Ich dachte immer Brembo wäre was gutes.



Ich glaube er meinte damit, dass einige Import-Fahrzeuge ggf. nicht über die in DE serienmäßige Brembo-Anlage verfügen.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Brembo wäre was gutes.



Die sind genauso gut wie der Kunde das will bzw. spezifiziert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen, aber hast du schon nen Führerschein? Deine Argumentation erinnert mich irgendwie an jemanden, der total heiß darauf ist, selber Auto zu fahren, es aber noch nicht darf und mit Utopie an die Sache herangeht - in etwa wie Kai (@watercooled) noch vor ein paar Monaten. Das in deinem Profil "Schüler" steht verstärkt mich in der Annahme noch .


 

Wie vorhin geschrieben bin ich noch dabei. und nein, so eilig habe ich es nicht mit dem AUto fahren. Mir geht es darum das Motorradfahrer einen Helm aufhaben dürfen aber Auto fahrer nicht. Als Autofahrer darf man nicht um seine gesundheit besorgt sein. Ich würde auch kein Helm bei normalen Autofahrten aufsetzten, aber wenn man es möchte darf man es ja nicht. Ansonsten spricht meiner Meinung nichts dagegen wenn man einfach als zusätzliche Sicherheit ein Helm aufsetzt. Weil Schaden tut es ja eigentlich nicht. Und wenn man später mal ein paar Runden aufm Ring dreht, finde ich 5 Punkt Gurte und Käfig vollig i.O., den sowas schadet ja nicht der Sicherheit, sondern verbessert sie nur. Ich würde auhc nciht wie ein bekloppter überall langfahren, ich finde im Straßenverkehr sollte man vernünftig fahren gerade als anfänger, aber wenn jemand schon ein paar jahre fährt habe ich auch gar kein problem wenn er mal ein bisschen zügiger über die Landstraße fährt. 
Aber wie gesagt erklär mir doch mal deinen Punkt, das die eigene SIcherheit im Auto zu verbesser darauf schließen lässt das man gleich ein raser ist. Viel schlimmer finde ich ja da die, die meinen die fahren ein 7er BMW der hat ja 20k Airbags, also kann er grundsätzlih schneller fahren, da er sich sicherer fühlt.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Als Autofahrer darf man nicht um seine gesundheit besorgt sein. Ich würde auch kein Helm bei normalen Autofahrten aufsetzten, aber wenn man es möchte darf man es ja nicht.



Wenn Du als "normaler Autofahrer" um Deine Gesundheit besorgt bist, kauf Dir ein brauchbares Auto und fahre sinnig. Dann kannst Du auf einen Helm und einen Käfig getrost verzichten. Ein Helm bringt im regulären Straßenverkehr einfach nur mehr Nachteile als dass er nutzt.

Und wenn Du anscheinend selbst 0 Fahrpraxis hast, frage ich mich zudem wie Du den Leuten hier Praxiswissen vermitteln möchtest?! Nichts gegen Dich aber die vorhin von Dir erwähnten "Stammtischweisheiten" scheinen hier eher von Dir zu kommen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. März 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die sind genauso gut wie der Kunde das will bzw. spezifiziert.


 
Mit anderen Worten kann Brembo-Bremse richtig gut sein oder auch richtig *******? Aber muss da nicht sowas wie Mindeststandard geben, wo der Hersteller sagt: "Das ist unter unserem Niveau. Wir lassen uns nicht darauf ein"! Oder wird heute fürs Geld wirklich jede ******* mitgemacht?

EDIT:
Was sollen diese Sternchen da? Die habe ich da nicht hingeschrieben?


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2014)

Nen Kaefig kann segen aber auch ein Fluch sein, wobei nen einfacher Kaefig nich so viel bringt wie ne komplette Sicherheitszelle. Man muss sich aber eins bewust sein, Die Kinetische Energie muss irgendwo hin, beim verformen vom Fahrzeug würd diese eben aufgefangen, drum sind heutige Autos auch so "weich" Baut man jetz ne Zelle ins Auto rein, verstaerkt man die Karosse, die meiste Kinetische Energie wird nicht abgefangen sondern bekommt der Fahrer zusaetzlich ab... Ne Zelle ist nur dann sicherer wenn alles andere stimmt, also Sitze, Gurte, Helm&Hans nur Helm ist leichtsinnig nicht umsonst kaempft der DMSB seit langen das Hans oder ein anderes Kopfrückhaltesystem zur Pflicht wird bei jedem Motorsport. 

Ich glaub die meisten die hier vom Kaefig reden haben null ahnung wie scheise umstaendlich ist ne gescheite Zelle zu verbauen, dazu must du im grunde das Auto so zerlegen das du die Nackte Karosse vor dir hast, und die Normale inneneinrichtung bekommst nicht mehr rein, mit bisl Rohre ins Auto reinschrauben isses damit nicht getan.

@
*SPIRITus-96* 

Wasn bei Nissan von Renault kommt, nun ganz einfach der CEO von Nissan Carlos Ghosn ist auch der CEO von Renault  Man könnt auch gemein sein Renault = Nissan und Nissan = Renault. Wobei das auch nur Firmennamen sind die zur Nissan Renault Allianz gehören


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

Egal ob Brembo Bremsen, Recaro Sitze oder Bilstein Fahrwerke etc. pp.. Im OEM-Bereich wird halt das geliefert was der Kunde fordert.
Nach unten ziehen manche aber schon eine Grenze. Zumindest bei uns wurden durchaus schon Verhandlungen abgebrochen weil für den Preis kein brauchbares Produkt möglich wäre. Das bezog sich dann aber meist darauf dass schlicht die Kundenanforderung nicht erfüllt werden könnten(was manche durchaus aktiv einplanen und wenn es dem OEM zu spät auffällt in die Serie drücken) und weniger aus irgend einer Ethik.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du als "normaler Autofahrer" um Deine Gesundheit besorgt bist, kauf Dir ein brauchbares Auto und fahre sinnig. Dann kannst Du auf einen Helm und einen Käfig getrost verzichten. Ein Helm bringt im regulären Straßenverkehr einfach nur mehr Nachteile als dass er nutzt.
> 
> Und wenn Du anscheinend selbst 0 Fahrpraxis hast, frage ich mich zudem wie Du den Leuten hier Praxiswissen vermitteln möchtest?! Nichts gegen Dich aber die vorhin von Dir erwähnten "Stammtischweisheiten" scheinen hier eher von Dir zu kommen.


 
Wo versuche ich mein wissen jemandem zu sagen? Ich habe nur meine Meinung gesagt, und wenn ich der Meinung bin das das Sichtfeld nicht sehr stark eingeschränkt ist gut ok. Ist vielleicht etwas dahergeholt, da kannst du mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Alles andere aber auch, hat nichts mit praxis zutun sondern eher mit theorie. Du kannst ja gerne dich mit TÜV Technologiezentrum dich in verbindung setzen, zum Thema Lenkradeintragung wirst du herrausfinden das es nach §21 möglich ist, wenn das Lenkrad eine KBA nummer hat. Ob vorher ein Lenkrad mit Airbag drin war ist egal.  Da brauch ich keine Fahrpraxis zu, da kann ich mich genauso vorher informieren. Und das ein eingeschweißter Käfig sicher ist, das weiß ja wohl jeder. Ich weiß ja nicht was dagegen spricht, wenn ich mir später einen Käfig und 5-Puntk-Gurte verbauen will. Das ist doch nur förderlich für die eigene SIcherheit. Es ist doch dann mein AUto, und solange es TÜV konform ist, kann ich doch damit machen was ich will. Und wenn ich es ******* finde das man kein Helm aufhaben darf, dann kann ich das doch sagen oder ?


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Und das ein eingeschweißter Käfig sicher ist, das weiß ja wohl jeder. Ich weiß ja nicht was dagegen spricht, wenn ich mir später einen Käfig und 5-Puntk-Gurte verbauen will. Das ist doch nur förderlich für die eigene SIcherheit. Es ist doch dann mein AUto, und solange es TÜV konform ist, kann ich doch damit machen was ich will. Und wenn ich es ******* finde das man kein Helm aufhaben darf, dann kann ich das doch sagen oder ?



Ist es eben nicht in jedem Fall. Wenn das ganze in jedem Fall förderlich wäre, hätten die ganzen Karren das serienmäßig. Hast Du Dich nie gefragt warum man in "modernen" Autos nicht in einem massiven, unverformbaren Stahlblock sitzt? Dekay hat es weiter oben ja bereits gut erklärt. Aber natürlich ist es Deine Sache, man sollte aber nicht all zu sehr verallgemeinern.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nen Kaefig kann segen aber auch ein Fluch sein, wobei nen einfacher Kaefig nich so viel bringt wie ne komplette Sicherheitszelle. Man muss sich aber eins bewust sein, Die Kinetische Energie muss irgendwo hin, beim verformen vom Fahrzeug würd diese eben aufgefangen, drum sind heutige Autos auch so "weich" Baut man jetz ne Zelle ins Auto rein, verstaerkt man die Karosse, die meiste Kinetische Energie wird nicht abgefangen sondern bekommt der Fahrer zusaetzlich ab... Ne Zelle ist nur dann sicherer wenn alles andere stimmt, also Sitze, Gurte, Helm&Hans nur Helm ist leichtsinnig nicht umsonst kaempft der DMSB seit langen das Hans oder ein anderes Kopfrückhaltesystem zur Pflicht wird bei jedem Motorsport.
> 
> Ich glaub die meisten die hier vom Kaefig reden haben null ahnung wie scheise umstaendlich ist ne gescheite Zelle zu verbauen, dazu must du im grunde das Auto so zerlegen das du die Nackte Karosse vor dir hast, und die Normale inneneinrichtung bekommst nicht mehr rein, mit bisl Rohre ins Auto reinschrauben isses damit nicht getan.
> 
> ...


 

Deshalb sagte ich ja ne vernünftige sicherheitszelle. Also eingeschweißt von einem vernünftigen Unternehmen am besten mit FIA Homologation. Ist doch logisch das die Inneneinrichtung raus muss, Leute die sich nen Schraubkäfig von Ebay reinschrauben gehen nur auf Optik, den mehr als gewicht bringt das nicht. Dehalb sagte ich vorhin ja ne vernünftige Zelle, nicht so ein Mist. Aber anscheinend hat denken hier die anderen nur man hat keine Ahnung weil man noch keinen fertigen Führerschein hat, der gar nix damit zutun hat.


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir später einen Käfig und 5-Puntk-Gurte verbauen will. Das ist doch nur förderlich für die eigene SIcherheit.


 Hier wirds schon interessat, wie schon gesagt nen Kaefig bringt dir nicht viel, wenn dann ne Sicherheitszelle, deine eigene Sicherheit mag vieleicht wenn alles drum herum stimmt verbessert sein, aber bau mal nen unfall, dein unfallgegner ohne Sicherheitszelle wird mehr abbekommen, Irgendwohin muss die Kinetische Energie beim Unfall, und wenn sie nicht mehr durch die Karosse abgefangen werden kann weil sie zu steif ist, was passiert dann wohl ?   Und das man kein Helm tragen darf, das hat schon so seine gründe, im normalen Verkehr behindert dich das mehr als es zur "sicherheit" beitraegt. Auf der Rennstrecke is das nicht so relevant, im Strassenverkehr schon.


Dann Red nicht von Kaefig sondern sag gleich Zelle ! Nen Kaefig halt allerdings auch schon nen Sinn. 
Und nur weil etwas ne FIA Homolagation hat oder vom DMSB zugelassen ist, heisst das nicht das du auch ne Strassenzulassung bekommt, die sollte naemlich mit ner Sicherheitszelle schon interessant werden, bekommst naemlich vorallem nicht jede voll verschweiste Zelle eingetragen. Aber auch die Aussage das ne Vernünftige Zelle verschweist sein MUSS ist falsch, schau dir einfach mal die DMSB Auflagen für die Klassen an, z.b Gruppe N


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist es eben nicht in jedem Fall. Wenn das ganze in jedem Fall förderlich wäre, hätten die ganzen Karren das serienmäßig. Hast Du Dich nie gefragt warum man in "modernen" Autos nicht in einem massiven, unverformbaren Stahlblock sitzt? Dekay hat es weiter oben ja bereits gut erklärt. Aber natürlich ist es Deine Sache, man sollte aber nicht all zu sehr verallgemeinern.


 
Ich kann nur nochmal wiederholen, entweder richtig oder gar nicht, billigzeugs bringt nichts, es muss vernünftig gemacht werden. Aber man kann nicht abstreiten das alte Autos vor 2000 sich teilweise wie ne Blechdose verformen. Im Motorsport haben ja nicht alle umsonst ne Sicherheitszelle drin. Und wenn ich das eben auch haben will, dann kann ich mir das reinbauen.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich kann nur nochmal wiederholen, entweder richtig oder gar nicht, billigzeugs bringt nichts, es muss vernünftig gemacht werden. Aber man kann nicht abstreiten das alte Autos vor 2000 sich teilweise wie ne Blechdose verformen. Im Motorsport haben ja nicht alle umsonst ne Sicherheitszelle drin. Und wenn ich das eben auch haben will, dann kann ich mir das reinbauen.



Wenn dann richtig, genau. Dann vergleiche auch mal die Bauweise von Rennfahrzeugen mit denen von Straßenfahrzeugen, vielleicht fällt Dir was auf.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hier wirds schon interessat, wie schon gesagt nen Kaefig bringt dir nicht viel, wenn dann ne Sicherheitszelle, deine eigene Sicherheit mag vieleicht wenn alles drum herum stimmt verbessert sein, aber bau mal nen unfall, dein unfallgegner ohne Sicherheitszelle wird mehr abbekommen, Irgendwohin muss die Kinetische Energie beim Unfall, und wenn sie nicht mehr durch die Karosse abgefangen werden kann weil sie zu steif ist, was passiert dann wohl ?   Und das man kein Helm tragen darf, das hat schon so seine gründe, im normalen Verkehr behindert dich das mehr als es zur "sicherheit" beitraegt. Auf der Rennstrecke is das nicht so relevant, im Strassenverkehr schon.


 

Wie vorhin schon gesagt würde ich auch nicht die ganze Zeit mit Helm rumfahren, ist doch logisch. Und eigenschutz geht vor, das gilt auch bei allen anderen Sachen. Da ist mir meine eigene Sicherheit wichtiger. andere Machen sich nur aufgrund der Optik einen fetten bullenfänger vorne dran und gefährden damit andere genauso oder nochmehr, nur damit das auto besser aussieht.


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2014)

Bullenfaenger sind eh nicht zulaessig. Und das sich Autos vor 2000 Staerker verformen stimmt so nicht ganz, grad heutzutage werden Autos mit Sollbruchstellen gebaut damit sie sich eben in div bereichen weitaus staerker verformen um die Energie aufzufangen. Und warum haben im Motorsport "Seriennahe" Fahrzeuge ne Zelle drinne, weil hier konsequenzt auf Leichtbau geachtet wird, dadurch wird die Karosse weich und dem muss entgegengewirkt werden mit ner Zelle, manche hochwertige Zelle von Wichers oder OMP MÜSSEN sogar verschraubt sein, sonst bekommst du keine Strassenzulassung. Auch nen Zelle brauch sollbruchstellen, sonst wirds ziemlich beschissen für die Rettungskraefte dich zu befreien.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. März 2014)

Bekommt man eigl auch Zellen bei denen trotzdem noch die hintere Sitzbank nutzbar bleibt?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Und eigenschutz geht vor, das gilt auch bei allen anderen Sachen. Da ist mir meine eigene Sicherheit wichtiger. andere Machen sich nur aufgrund der Optik einen fetten bullenfänger vorne dran und gefährden damit andere genauso oder nochmehr, nur damit das auto besser aussieht.


 
Das sehe ich etwas anders: Fleischwunden und Knochenbrüche heilen, aber Kratzer im Lack und Dellen gehen nicht von alleine weg. Es ist also Pflicht jeden Autofahrers sein Auto mit dem Einsatz seines eigenen Lebens, oder noch besser mit dem Leben der Anderer, zu beschützen. Denn man ist doch gar nichts mehr ohne sein Auto. Es ist also völlig Ok, wenn man Bullenfänger hat. Noch besser wäre es, wenn die Autos so ähnlich wie in Carmageddon gestaltet wären, damit alle Fußgänger schön weg bleiben. Und wenn einer doch dazwischen kommt, hat er halt Pech gehabt. Verdammt! Was stimmt mit mir nicht? Warum fällt mir sowas ein?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Wenn du einen Bullenfänger dran hast, kannst du den drannlassen, nur keinen neuen darfst du mehr ranmachen. Ich kann damit leben wenn mein AUto nicht so gut die Energie absorbiert, den ich lieber ne Zelle drin als zwischen dem Blech zerquetscht zu werden. Ne geschweißte Zelle bekommt man auch genauso eingetragen, geschraubte bieten weniger Stabilität. Die Rettungskräfte zersägen das Zeug, falls es sch verformt, da wird nix einzeln abgeschraubt, wie lange soll den das dauern, bis die da den Käfig rausgeschraubt haben. Du kannst einfach nciht abstreiten das ne vernünftige Zelle sicherer ist als ohne.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Nein mit Käfig kann man die Rückbank natürlich nichtmehr nutzen, da sie eh rauskommt und wenn man schon dabei ist, macht man auch noch Sportsitze mit 5 Punkt Gurten rein, da gehen die Gurte eh nach hinten, aber Rückbank brauch eh keiner. 

@Spiritus Mir ist meine eigene Sicherheit wichtiger, erst sorge ich um meine eigene Sicherung, bevor ich an die Sicherheit von anderen Denke, genau wie bei der Unfallsicherung. Sonst gäbe es ja kaum noch Feuerwehrmänner, wenn die ihr eigenes Leben so in gefahr bringen um anderen möglichst schnell zu helfen, aber auch hier, wird vorher erstmal sich selbst gesichert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Keine Sorge ich bin beruflich gelegentlich auf der Strecke, ich weiß schon von was ich Rede.
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung eben auch dass man kein 170° Sichtfeld hat in dem man alle Spiegel gleichzeitig im Auge behalten könnte - mit und ohne Helm. Mein Gesichtsfeld wird regelmäßig vermessen als Teil einer Untersuchung zur Fahrtauglich - vlt. Solltest du das auch mal machen lassen, dann wärst du mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtiger.


 Ich weis zwar nicht was mit deinen Augen los ist aber ich habe ein Sichtfeld von über 180° ohne Helm. Klar kann man an den Rändern keinen Text mehr lesen oder Feinheiten erkennen. Trotzdem ist es problemlos möglich Formen, Farben und Kontraste zu erkennen. Wenn ich nach vorn gucke, dann sehe ich locker ob im rechten Spiegel was ist oder nicht. Ich kann zwar nicht erkennen was es ist aber dafür brauche ich nur kurz die Augen zur Seite zu machen.


----------



## dekay55 (30. März 2014)

Schau dir mal div Crashs an von Motorsport veranstaltungen, es gab Crashes da ist die Karre noch relativ heil geblieben, der Fahrer steigt aus laeuft munter herum, bricht 10 minuten Spaeter zusammen und Stirbt, weil innere Organe zerissen sind durch die hohe Kinetische Energie die der Fahrer direkt selbst abbekommen hat. Vorallem Toll wenn du ne ultra Stabile Karosse hast, Tolle Sitze und 6 Punkt Gurt, und dir bei nem Frontalcrash mit 100km der Kopf quasi abgerissen wird weil die komplette Energie auf deine Halswirbel abgelenkt wird, gut das jetz Horroscenarion, im besten falle brichst du dir einfach das Genick. Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das die Rettungskraefte nen Kaefig auseinanderschrauben ? Und jetz lese dich bitte mal bei Wiechers und OMP z.b ein was ne Strassenzulassung angeht. 
Selbst nen Porsche GT3 Clubsport bekommt KEINE Strassenzulassung wenn der Kaefig ab werk drinne ist und verschweist ist ! Die Zulasung gibts NUR mit verschraubten Kaefig, und das liegt sicher nicht daran das Porsche in nem 200000€ Wagen nen scheis Kaefig eingebaut hat der auch noch ne DMSB und FIA Zulassung hat. 

Heutige Autos haben eh von Haus aus ne gute Zelle, ne Zelle nachtraeglich reingebaut kann dir das leben genauso zur Hölle machen wie ich schon sagte, besonders haeufig sind hier halt die Typschen Halswirbelsaeulen verletzung.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht was mit deinen Augen los ist aber ich habe ein Sichtfeld von über 180° ohne Helm. Klar kann man an den Rändern keinen Text mehr lesen oder Feinheiten erkennen. Trotzdem ist es problemlos möglich Formen, Farben und Kontraste zu erkennen. Wenn ich nach vorn gucke, dann sehe ich locker ob im rechten Spiegel was ist oder nicht. Ich kann zwar nicht erkennen was es ist aber dafür brauche ich nur kurz die Augen zur Seite zu machen.



Manchmal denke ich, Du bist nicht von dieser Welt... und ich glaube langsam: Ich habe Recht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Dekay aktuelle Autos sind *******. Normalerweise wäre nichtmal der Wing aufm GT3 RS legal eintragbar, aber Porsche sagt einfach sie übernehmen die Haftung und fertig. Gibts halt keine ABE für sone Zelle und ? Du kannst die immer noch nach §21 per Sondereintragung eintragen lassen, ist nur teurer, und Geld ausgeben für ne legale Eintragung will ja in Deutschland keiner. Du kannst aber gerne beim TÜV Technologiezentrum nachfragen, da brauche ich nicht bei irgendnem Hersteller nachschauen. Da brauchst du nicht zu deinem TÜVer umme Ecke gehen, die haben meist nicht die Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen, und kennen sich nicht zu 100% aus. Da gehe ich lieber zu einer Firma wie RHD//Speedmaster die mit dem TÜV Technologie Zentrum zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dekay aktuelle Autos sind *******. Normalerweise wäre nichtmal der Wing aufm GT3 RS legal eintragbar, aber Porsche sagt einfach sie übernehmen die Haftung und fertig. Gibts halt keine ABE für sone Zelle und ? Du kannst die immer noch nach §21 per Sondereintragung eintragen lassen, ist nur teurer, und Geld ausgeben für ne legale Eintragung will ja in Deutschland keiner. Du kannst aber gerne beim TÜV Technologiezentrum nachfragen, da brauche ich nicht bei irgendnem Hersteller nachschauen. Da brauchst du nicht zu deinem TÜVer umme Ecke gehen, die haben meist nicht die Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen, und kennen sich nicht zu 100% aus. Da gehe ich lieber zu einer Firma wie RHD//Speedmaster die mit dem TÜV Technologie Zentrum zusammenarbeiten.



Klutten, wo bleibst Du und machst dem hier ein Ende? 
(Disclaimer: Der Mann hat wenigstens Ahnung von der Materie )


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Es gibt genug Tüver die wollen nichtmal andere Gurte eintragen. Man muss einen haben der bissl Ahnung hat. Ich habe im forum sogar schon von Fällen da wollte der TÜVer nichtmal einen SKyline abnehmen weil er das Auto nicht kannte.


----------



## Re4dt (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dekay aktuelle Autos sind *******.


   Ja aktuelle Autos sind sehr *******. Vor allem was die Sicherheit betrifft.  Die sinkenden Zahlen bei Verkehrstoten pro Jahr bekräftigt dies noch einmal.   Alle Ingenieure haben null Ahnung, konstruieren nur Mist und wollen den Konzernen schaden.  Es geht hier ja auch nicht um eine Milliardenschwere Branche oder so. Wer die Ironie nicht erkennt dann gute Nacht.   Sry aber an Absurdität ist dieser Thread momentan echt nicht mehr zu Topen. Wird Zeit ihn wieder zu deabonieren für eine Weile.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Ist doch egal das sie sicherer sind, ich kauf mir doch kein Auto nur um sicherer zu sein, sondern ein Auto was mir gefällt. Wenn man von dem Standpunkt aus geht kann man gleich laufen oder Bahn fahren oder so. Ich glaube niemand würde sich hier ein Auto kaufen, nur weil das sicherer ist als das eigentliche was er haben wollte. Vor allen Dingen nicht wenn ihm das AUto überhaupt nicht gefällt.


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

Ähm. Doch. 
Wenn ich 2 Autos zur Auswahl haben die mir gefallen dann entscheide ich mich für das sicherere.

Aber tayfun hat recht, die letzten paar Seiten kam hier sehr lustiger content zustande


----------



## winner961 (30. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ähm. Doch.
> Wenn ich 2 Autos zur Auswahl haben die mir gefallen dann entscheide ich mich für das sicherere.
> 
> Aber tayfun hat recht, die letzten paar Seiten kam hier sehr lustiger content zustande


 
Voll Zustimmung Kai,
Aber auch hier gibt's zumindest für mich Ausnahmen z.B. wenn ich unbedingt genau dieses Modell will dann ist mir sowas egal, aber ansonsten immer das sicherer Auto. 
Schon aus dem Grund, das ich oft jemand mitnehme!


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

Ja klar da haste recht. 
Wenn ich nen Polo will dann Kauf ich mir nen Polo und fertig.
Außer ich habe mehrere Modelle im Auge - dann das sicherste.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Ich meinte wenn du 2 Autos hast, das erste gefällt dir das 2. findest du häslich, dann nimmst du doch nicht nur wegen der Sicherheit das 2. wenn das besser ist.


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

Warum sollte ein Auto das einem nicht gefällt überhaupt zur Wahl stehen?


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

Glänzt wieder, jetzt müssen nur noch die Sommerräder drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.:
Und so sieht das Ding nach Überschlag+Baum aus:
http://cdn.westportnow.com/ee/images/uploads/rollover06011301pop.JPG
Also ich sehe da keinen Grund für einen Käfig  .


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Glänzt wieder, jetzt müssen nur noch die Sommerräder drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
 Bitte ein Bild nachreichen. Mir gefällt der Wagen. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich meinte wenn du 2 Autos hast, das erste gefällt dir das 2. findest du häslich, dann nimmst du doch nicht nur wegen der Sicherheit das 2. wenn das besser ist.



Vielleicht nehme ich auch gar keins weil das erste keine Sicherheit bietet und das zweite hässlich ist. Es soll auch Autos geben, die Sicherheit und gute Optik vereinen.


----------



## winner961 (30. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Glänzt wieder, jetzt müssen nur noch die Sommerräder drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aber dir geht's gut oder ? Totalschaden ?


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

Das gecrashte ist nicht meins.


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Aber dir geht's gut oder ? Totalschaden ?



Ich glaube es war (hoffentlich) nicht seiner. Sonst wäre das Nachdenken über Sommerräder überflüssig.


----------



## winner961 (30. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das gecrashte ist nicht meins.


 
Stimmt deiner ist grün mir gefällt der Volvo schön mit V5 ? Würde ich zwar nicht fahren aber ich finde ihn schick


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

R5. Auch wenn ich nur den kleinen mit ein bisschen zusätzlichem Ladedruck habe marschiert der am Limit vom Frontantrieb.


----------



## winner961 (30. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> R5. Auch wenn ich nur den kleinen mit ein bisschen zusätzlichem Ladedruck habe.


 
Sehr schick passt gut zu dem Auto. Wünsche viel Spaß. Wie viel PS hat der den ?


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Glänzt wieder, jetzt müssen nur noch die Sommerräder drauf


 Ich habe gestern den Dicken auch ausführlichst Caranaubaisiert.  Man, das ist immer wieder nen Augenschmaus danach!


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> R5. Auch wenn ich nur den kleinen mit ein bisschen zusätzlichem Ladedruck habe marschiert der am Limit vom Frontantrieb.


 
Bitte Bitte Bitte können wir heute die Diskussion "Frontantrieb und wenig Grip" mal auslassen?
Ich sehs schon kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Sehr schick passt gut zu dem Auto. Wünsche viel Spaß. Wie viel PS hat der den ?


Im Schein steht 163PS. Allerdings könnte es sein dass da auf ungeklärten Wegen die Software des Italo T5 auf dem Steuergerät gelandet ist.


watercooled schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte Bitte können wir heute die Diskussion "Frontantrieb und wenig Grip" mal auslassen?


Da ich ihn ja selbst fahre wollte ich da sicher kein gebashe anfangen. Zumindest mit meiner "einfachen" Vorderachse zerrt das Ding aber nunmal ziemlich unsanft an der Lenkung und rutsch bei nasser Straße auch mal kurz durch(wobei ich das eher auf die jetzt endgültig zu alten Winterreifen schiebe).


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte Bitte können wir heute die Diskussion "Frontantrieb und wenig Grip" mal auslassen?
> Ich sehs schon kommen.


  *kratz kratz kratz* *quietsch*


----------



## winner961 (30. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Schein steht 163PS. Allerdings könnte es sein dass da auf ungeklärten Wegen die Software des Italo T5 auf dem Steuergerät gelandet ist.


 
Immer diese komischen Zufälle


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *kratz kratz kratz* *quietsch*


 *gähn*


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

Gestern kamen endlich die Hankooks für den Passat.
Bis jetzt super. Sehr leise und soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann im trockenen sehr griffig.
Weiss nicht ob das Einbildung ist aber der fährt viel ruhiger in der Spur und zerrt nicht mehr so am Lenkrad.


----------



## ich558 (30. März 2014)

Vielleicht weil es einfach neue Reifen sind und man vorher sich nach und nach an die abgenutzten gewöhnt hat?


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gestern kamen endlich die Hankooks für den Passat.
> Bis jetzt super. Sehr leise und soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann im trockenen sehr griffig.
> Weiss nicht ob das Einbildung ist aber der fährt viel ruhiger in der Spur und zerrt nicht mehr so am Lenkrad.



Fahr mal 2-3 Wochen dann merkst Du wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es einfach neue Reifen sind und man vorher sich nach und nach an die abgenutzten gewöhnt hat?


 
Nach dem die Sommerreifen drauf waren, kam mir das lenken viel schwieriger vor  Alles Gewöhnungssache


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es einfach neue Reifen sind und man vorher sich nach und nach an die abgenutzten gewöhnt hat?


 
So viele Reifenwechsel habe ich (als Fahrer) noch nicht erlebt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. März 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nach dem die Sommerreifen drauf waren, kam mir das lenken viel schwieriger vor


 Bei mir genau umgedreht. Von 195er winter auf 225er sommer und das lenken geht gefühlt leichter...
Hab neue sommerreifen wobei das jetzt allerdings semperit sind, die spritsparend sein sollen. (wieviel sowas auch immer sparen kann, aber versuch macht kluch) Bei trockenheit und leichter nässe fühlen die sich aber richtig gut an und leise sind die auch (noch).


----------



## Beam39 (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht was mit deinen Augen los ist aber ich habe ein Sichtfeld von über 180° ohne Helm. Klar kann man an den Rändern keinen Text mehr lesen oder Feinheiten erkennen. Trotzdem ist es problemlos möglich Formen, Farben und Kontraste zu erkennen. Wenn ich nach vorn gucke, dann sehe ich locker ob im rechten Spiegel was ist oder nicht. Ich kann zwar nicht erkennen was es ist aber dafür brauche ich nur kurz die Augen zur Seite zu machen.


 
Du hast also 3 sich voneinander unabhängig bewegbare Augen sodass du 3 Spiegel gleichzeitig im Blick haben kannst? Nicht schlecht


----------



## ich558 (30. März 2014)

Heute auch mal den Frühlingsputz gemacht


----------



## fatlace (30. März 2014)

a1 mit s line paket gefällt mir sehr
was hier in den letzten seiten abgegangen ist, ist ja jenseits von gut und böse


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nach dem die Sommerreifen drauf waren, kam mir das lenken viel schwieriger vor  Alles Gewöhnungssache


 Wenn du Felgen mit anderer Breite oder anderer ET fährst, dann ändern sich auch die Lenkkräfte. Das ist keine Einbildung.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Du hast also 3 sich voneinander unabhängig  bewegbare Augen sodass du 3 Spiegel gleichzeitig im Blick haben kannst?  Nicht schlecht


Ich gucke nicht permenent rein aber man kann es durchaus wahrnehmen, ob sich im Spiegel ein Auto befindet oder Scheinwerfer da reinleuchten im dunkeln. Ich hab nunmal keinen starren Tunnel-angstblick.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Ist doch vollkommen logisch, habt ihr etwa ein Tunnelblick, natürlich nimmt man sowas im Augenwinkel wahr.

Meinst du bissl anderen ET merkt man gleich stark ? Mit der Breite kann ich ja noch mitgehen aber ET ??


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht was mit deinen Augen los ist aber ich habe ein Sichtfeld von über 180° ohne Helm. Klar kann man an den Rändern keinen Text mehr lesen oder Feinheiten erkennen. Trotzdem ist es problemlos möglich Formen, Farben und Kontraste zu erkennen. Wenn ich nach vorn gucke, dann sehe ich locker ob im rechten Spiegel was ist oder nicht. Ich kann zwar nicht erkennen was es ist aber dafür brauche ich nur kurz die Augen zur Seite zu machen.



Mehr als 180°? Alien?

Ich habe mich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen vor 2 Jahren sehr intensiv mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen müssen ( glaub mir du willst das nicht haben) und daher weiß ich, das man kein so großes Sichtfeld hat. Schon gar nicht in dem Maße, dass man erkennt ob was im Spiegel (die Rede war ja auch von allen Spiegeln) ist.
Viel eher neigt das Hirn unter bestimmten Bedienungen dazu einem etwas vorzugaukeln, wenn es sich um so stark periphäre Bereiche handelt. Kannst ja mal mit dem Neuropsychologen deiner Wahl drüber diskutieren.
Deine Argumentation erinnert an jemanden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis behauptete ohne Schulterblick und Blinker auszukommen weil er so gut sähe und Erfahrung habe - die Versicherung hat jedenfalls nichts gezahlt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mehr als 180°? Alien?
> 
> Ich habe mich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen vor 2 Jahren sehr intensiv mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen müssen ( glaub mir du willst das nicht haben) und daher weiß ich, das man kein so großes Sichtfeld hat. Schon gar nicht in dem Maße, dass man erkennt ob was im Spiegel (die Rede war ja auch von allen Spiegeln) ist.
> Viel eher neigt das Hirn unter bestimmten Bedienungen dazu einem etwas vorzugaukeln, wenn es sich um so stark periphäre Bereiche handelt. Kannst ja mal mit dem Neuropsychologen deiner Wahl drüber diskutieren.
> Deine Argumentation erinnert an jemanden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis behauptete ohne Schulterblick und Blinker auszukommen weil er so gut sähe und Erfahrung habe - die Versicherung hat jedenfalls nichts gezahlt...


 Wenn ich nach vorn gucke und meine Hände auf Augenhöhe etwa auf einer Linie mit den Ohren halte, dann kann ich sie im Blickfeld sehen. Das solltest du eigendlich auch können. Und das sind dann logischer Weise mehr wie 180°. Dafür braucht man nicht mal Alien zu sein.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Meinst du bissl anderen ET merkt man gleich stark ? Mit der Breite kann ich ja noch mitgehen aber ET ??


 Es kommt drauf an wie viel. Durch den eingestellten Nachlauf am Fahrwerk wird das Auto beim Lenken angehoben. Dadurch ergibt sich das Rückstellmoment in der Lenkung, weil das Auto ja wieder runter will. Wenn man jetzt eine größere ET oder breitere Reifen hat, dann vergrößert man den Hebelarm der Felge, die gegen die Lenkung anwirkt. Deswegen braucht man jetzt mehr Kraft um das Auto anzuheben.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du Felgen mit anderer Breite oder anderer ET fährst, dann ändern sich auch die Lenkkräfte. Das ist keine Einbildung.


 
Eigentlich wollte ich granicht so schreiben, das man denken würde ich rede von Einbildung  

Meine Sommerreifen haben größere Felgen und sind breiter als die WInterreifen, da ändert sich das Lenkverhalten schon deutlich, aber nach paar fahrten denkt man der Wagen fuhr schon immer so


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach vorn gucke und meine Hände auf Augenhöhe etwa auf einer Linie mit den Ohren halte, dann kann ich sie im Blickfeld sehen. Das solltest du eigendlich auch können. Und das sind dann logischer Weise mehr wie 180°. Dafür braucht man nicht mal Alien zu sein.



Es gibt einen unterschied zw. periphärem Sichtfeld und dem wo man wirklich was sieht bzw. erkennt. Du erkennst u.U. deine Hände aber eben nur weil dein Hirn weiß das da deine Hände sind. Das Thema ist hoch spannend und interessant...

Kleine Übung, nimm eine Spielkarte in die Hand und Strecke deinen Arm zu Seite aus. Dann schwenke langsam deinen ausgestreckten Arm nach vorne - schau dabei stur nach vorne. Ab wann erkennt du was das für ne Karte ist? Da erkennt du recht gut, dass es eben kein so großes Sichtfeld gibt wie du denkst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. März 2014)

Ja aber man nimmt doch sowas wahr, du nimmst doch deine Hand genauso wie die Spielkarte wahr, um dann genauer hinzuschauen, da reicht ein kurzer Blick von ein paar milisekunden.


----------



## worco (30. März 2014)

excite, nimm dich doch hier mal zurück, du schreibst echt nur unsinn die letzten seiten. mal was vom tüv-technologiezentrum gelesen und jetzt ständig dicke backen machen...die sichere zelle, der helm usw...und dass TBF hier sehr eigenartige Ansichten zum Besten gibt( abgesehen von seinem Fachwissen, das will ich nicht bezweifeln), ist ja nicht neu, aber einer reicht doch wirklich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es gibt einen unterschied zw. periphärem  Sichtfeld und dem wo man wirklich was sieht bzw. erkennt. Du erkennst  u.U. deine Hände aber eben nur weil dein Hirn weiß das da deine Hände  sind. Das Thema ist hoch spannend und interessant...
> 
> Kleine  Übung, nimm eine Spielkarte in die Hand und Strecke deinen Arm zu Seite  aus. Dann schwenke langsam deinen ausgestreckten Arm nach vorne - schau  dabei stur nach vorne. Ab wann erkennt du was das für ne Karte ist? Da  erkennt du recht gut, dass es eben kein so großes Sichtfeld gibt wie du  denkst.


 Trotzdem erkenne ich das sich dort eine Karte befindet. (habs grade probiert) Es ist ja nicht weiter interessant, ob im rechten Rückspiegel jetzt ein Audi, BMW oder KIA ist. Ich nehme es aber selbst beim Blick gradeaus wahr, dass sich dort etwas befindet. Wenn ich genau wissen will was dort ist, dann muss ich auf jeden Fall hingucken.

Und ja, ich mache auch einen Schulterblick, wo es sinnvoll ist. Sicherlich nich bei 250km/h in einer Kurve, das wäre nen bischen riskant. In der Stadt kann man ohne Schulterblick ja nur ziemlich bescheiden Spuren wechseln, ohne gefahr zu laufen ein einen Anderen reinzukrachen oder ihn zu schneiden.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Trotzdem erkenne ich das sich dort eine Karte befindet. (habs grade probiert) Es ist ja nicht weiter interessant, ob im rechten Rückspiegel jetzt ein Audi, BMW oder KIA ist. Ich nehme es aber selbst beim Blick gradeaus wahr, dass sich dort etwas befindet. Wenn ich genau wissen will was dort ist, dann muss ich auf jeden Fall hingucken.



Und jetzt ist die Frage siehst du die Karte weil du weißt das da eine sein muss oder weil du sie echt siehst? Da fängts an spannend zu werden...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

Weil ich sie sehe. Ich frag mich grade was mit deinen Augen los ist. Entweder du hast eine Gesichtsform, wo so ein weiter Blickwinkel nicht möglich ist(will ich nicht abstreiten) oder du hast irgend ein Problem mit deinen Augen. Vaddern kann genau wie ich über 180° sehen. Hab ihm grade auch mal die Karten von hinten hingehalten und er hat exakt in dem Moment stop gesagt, als er die Karte wahrgenommen hat. War jedes Mal mehr wie 180°.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil ich sie sehe. Ich frag mich grade was mit deinen Augen los ist. Entweder du hast eine Gesichtsform, wo so ein weiter Blickwinkel nicht möglich ist(will ich nicht abstreiten) oder du hast irgend ein Problem mit deinen Augen. Vaddern kann genau wie ich über 180° sehen. Hab ihm grade auch mal die Karten von hinten hingehalten und er hat exakt in dem Moment stop gesagt, als er die Karte wahrgenommen hat. War jedes Mal mehr wie 180°.


 
Mit meinen Augen stimmt alles, keine Sorge. Das ich ein eingeschränktes Gesichtsfeld habe liegt nicht an den Augen, sondern sind Auswirkungen eines Schlaganfalls (Quadrantenhemianopsie nennt man das was ich habe) - zum Glück das Einzige was mir davon geblieben ist. Es ist nicht (mehr) sehr stark ausgeprägt, betrifft den oberen linken Rand des Sehfeldes und ist im täglichen Leben auch nicht zu bemerken, aber immerhin. Genau deswegen kenne ich mich ganz gut mit der Thematik aus. Als Betroffener setzt man sich sehr viel stärker mit solchen Dingen auseinander als eben als "Normalo". 

Aber bevor wir jetzt hier ewig weiter machen solltest du einfach mal z.B. hier Gesichtsfeld nachlesen, dass das Gesichtsfeld eben keineswegs über 180° hinausgeht - da ist unser Auge einfach nicht für gemacht.

Im übrigen nehmen wir längst nicht alles bewusst wahr was sich in unserem Blick befindet, speziell zu den Rändern hin kostet es eine Menge Konzentration um etwas zu erahnen (von Sehen will ich da gar nicht reden). Wenn du diese Konzentration beim fahren permanent auf die Ränder des Gesichtfeldes legst, dann fehlt die halt anderswo...


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist jeder motorraadfahrer ein depp weil er ein helm aufhat?



Du willst jetzt ernsthaft einen Moppetfahrer, der keinerlei Schutz ausser seiner Beleidigung und den Helm hat mit einem Fahrer in einem geschlossenen Fahrzeug vergleichen? Ich bitte dich...



Beam39 schrieb:


> Du hast also 3 sich voneinander unabhängig bewegbare Augen sodass du 3 Spiegel gleichzeitig im Blick haben kannst? Nicht schlecht


 
Der helle Wahnsinn...


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Du hast also 3 sich voneinander unabhängig bewegbare Augen sodass du 3 Spiegel gleichzeitig im Blick haben kannst? Nicht schlecht


 
Noe 4, nach vorne muss man ja auch schauen!


----------



## Kusanar (31. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab nunmal keinen starren Tunnel-angstblick.


 
Hmmmm... Hat für meinen Geschmack sehr wenig mit Angst zu tun. Der Tunnelblick stellt sich bei knapp 250 Sachen auf der Autobahn / Rennstrecke / wo auch immer sehr schnell von alleine ein. Wenn links und rechts die Gegend nur so vorbeirast, ist schon lange nix mehr mit 180° Weitwinkel.

Und bei 250 km/h ist mal ne Sekunde wegschauen schon viel Weg zurückgelegt, bis du die Augen wieder auf der Fahrbahn hast.


----------



## Beam39 (31. März 2014)

Da kennst du Badfrag schlecht  Bei dem geht das gemütliche cruisen erst ab 250kmh los mein Freund 




> Noe 4, nach vorne muss man ja auch schauen!



Siehste, hab ich doch glatt vergessen


----------



## dekay55 (31. März 2014)

Tunnelblick ab 250km/h ? Der setzt bei weitaus geringerer Geschwindigkeit schon ein, und das ist auch nicht durch Angstzustände verursacht. Fakt ist aber mit steigernder Geschwindigkeit wird das Sichtfeld immer eingengter, das kann man auch nicht Trainieren weil es ein Physischer Effekt ist und mit der Wahrnehmungsgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat.

Kritisch wirds bei leuten die sagen sie hätten sowas nicht, das ist vorzugsweise bei den Menschen die oft hohe Geschwindigkeiten fahren, die nehmen den Tunnelblick garnicht wahr und überschätzen sich total, so kommt dann eben auch ne aussage von wegen man hätte kein Tunnelblick, oder man hätte 180° Rundumblick, das ist einfach nur eine Sinnestäuschung.


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2014)

Problematisch sehe ich eher den "Geschwindigkeitsrausch".
Der hat nichts mit dem Sichtfeld zu tun, sondern mit der subjektiven Wahrnehmung.
Da gabs vor ein paar Jahren mal ein richtig gutes Video bei Youtube, da wurde auf einem Oval --> 10-20 Minuten voll stoff gegeben (knapp 240km/h, also gar nicht weit weg von der Realität),
dann wurde "langsam" auf 70km/h ausgerollt/und gehalten. Und darauf folgte ein Bremstest, sprich so spät wie möglich vor einer Linie zum stehen kommen. Der Spitzenreiter kam knapp 10-Meter hinter der Linie zu stehen.
Das lag halt daran dass sich die 70km/h wie 30km/h angefühlt haben.

Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (31. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Tunnelblick ab 250km/h ? Der setzt bei weitaus geringerer Geschwindigkeit schon ein, und das ist auch nicht durch Angstzustände verursacht. Fakt ist aber mit steigernder Geschwindigkeit wird das Sichtfeld immer eingengter, das kann man auch nicht Trainieren weil es ein Physischer Effekt ist und mit der Wahrnehmungsgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat.


 
Von "ab" war doch hier nirgends die Rede 
Ich habe nur die 250km/h als Beispiel erwähnt, da man dort sehr gut den Tunneleffekt aufs Blickfeld wahrnehmen kann. So ganz nebenbei bin ich sehr selten in die Gelegenheit gekommen, schneller zu fahren


----------



## MrSniperPhil (31. März 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, das hab ich schon bei 170-->100.
Also meistens wenn irgendwer auf der zweispurigen AB links rüber zieht um nen LKW zu überholen (am besten noch bergauf).


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

Wegen Geschwindigkeitsrausch den Bremspunkt verpassen? Ist mir noch nie passiert. Auch wenn ich nachts aufer BAB 2 vom Ring zurückkomme und ich 2 Stunden Vollgas hinter mir habe erwische ich immer den Bremspunkt mit 220 auf der Ausfahrspur. Wenn nicht, dann würde ich gleich in der Polizeiwache landen, die dahinter ist. Klar ist das Gefühl für die Geschwindigkeit verändert wenn man so lange schnell gefahren ist, daran muss man sich halt nen bischen anpassen.

Viel schlimmer ist Bremsen Fading. Man steht mit beiden Füßen übereinander auf dem Pedal und die Karre wird nicht langsamer.  Grade vor ner Woche durch nen dummen Zufall gehabt. Ich war nen paar Serpentinen runter nen bischen schneller unterwegs, was für die Bremse kein Ding ist. Dann musste ich aber unten an der Kreuzung ein bischen länger warten, weil Autos kamen; Fußbremse habe ich getreten gehalten. In der Zeit haben sich dann die Klötze an der noch richtig heißen Scheibe richtig aufgeheizt. Ich bin losgefahren und musste dann aber 50 Meter später nochmal anhalten, weil einer abbiegen wollte. Normal abgebremst, keine Bremswirkung, (oh shit!)voll durch bis auf maximale Bremskraftversärkung(oh crap!), 2. Fuß aufs Pedal und Handbremse dazu genommen... ...puh er bremst...
Ich hasse solche verdammten Zufälle.


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2014)

Wie kann man denn in 50 Metern so beschleunigen, dass man danach mit 2 Füßen + Handbremse nicht richtig zum stehen kommt?
Hast du ein digitales Gaspedal? (0 --> 1)


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn in 50 Metern so beschleunigen, dass man danach mit 2 Füßen + Handbremse nicht richtig zum stehen kommt?
> Hast du ein digitales Gaspedal? (0 --> 1)


 Hast du den Text gelesen?


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fußbremse habe ich getreten gehalten.  In der Zeit haben sich dann die Klötze an der noch richtig heißen  Scheibe richtig aufgeheizt.


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2014)

Dropsdem seltsam, haben die Scheiben schon geglüht?
Ich bin über 10 Jahre fast täglich durch den Harz gefahren, aber solche Bremsprobleme hatte ich nie, trotz (äußerst) zügiger Fahrweise......gut im Nachhinein habe ich auch wenig gebremst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

Wenn man Serpentinen flott runterfährt, dann hat ne Scheibe unten schonmal 600-700°. Ein Normalfahrer bekommt die auch locker auf 300°. Bei geringer Geschwindigkeit hat man halt kaum Kühlwirkung. Auf der Nordschleife z.B. ist man ja viel schneller unterwegs und damit die Kühlung viel besser. Wenn man dann die Klötze unten angekommen an die fast glühenden Scheiben andrückt, heizen die sich extrem gut auf. Kommt man mit der Temperatur an die maximale Arbeitstemparatur, geht es rapide bergab mit der Bremsleistung.

Hätte ich erst 200 Meter später anhalten müssen, hätte ich nix gemerkt, weil die Klötze dann schon wieder ausreichend kühl geworden wären. Serpentinen sind das schlimmste, was man einer Bremsanlage antun kann. Ständige Bremsungen ohne Abkühlphasen, wenig Geschwindigkeit = wenig Kühlung, extrem viel Bremsenergie muss aufgenommen werden -> wenn man runterfährt kommt zu der Motorleistung noch die Zusatzenergie aus dem Gefälle dazu.


----------



## fatlace (31. März 2014)

Deswegen benutzt man auch viel die motorbremse bei serpentienen


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man nicht schnell unterwegs ist.


----------



## McZonk (31. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man nicht schnell unterwegs ist.


 Was bei dir natürlich nie zutrifft.  Bremspunkt bei 220 auf der Ausfahrspur - einfach klasse, was du immer von dir gibst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Was bei dir natürlich nie zutrifft.  Bremspunkt bei 220 auf der Ausfahrspur - einfach klasse, was du immer von dir gibst.


 Und was soll daran schlimm sein? Dafür sind die Ausfahrspuren doch extra so lang.


----------



## Verminaard (31. März 2014)

Du bist echt ueberzeugt von dem was du da alles so schreibst, oder?


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und was soll daran schlimm sein? Dafür sind die Ausfahrspuren doch extra so lang.


 
Und was ist mit dem der direkt vor dir auch auf den Verzögerungsstreifen fährt aber nur 120KM/H auf dem Tacho hat und dich nicht sieht weil er ja schon seit mehreren Kilometer rechts fährt und davon ausgehst dass du gleich wieder links überholst?


----------



## Verminaard (31. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem der direkt vor dir auch auf den Verzögerungsstreifen fährt aber nur 120KM/H auf dem Tacho hat und dich nicht sieht weil er ja schon seit mehreren Kilometer rechts fährt und davon ausgehst dass du gleich wieder links überholst?


 
So einer kann doch nicht wirklich autofahren und hat auf der Autobahn nichts verloren!


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2014)

Das mit dem Bremsstreifen auf der AB ist doch Käse........



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man nicht schnell unterwegs ist.


 
Kommt drauf an, auf meiner "Hausstrecke" bin ich damals bergab mit nem 45PS Fiesta an den ganzen touris "vorbeigerollt", und war dann weg.....Man muss ja nicht vor jeder Kurve bremsen, Streckenkenntnis geht über alles.
Wenn ich heute mal zügiger da lang fahre, wird mir selber schlecht --> man ist halt alt geworden.


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann musste ich aber unten an der Kreuzung ein bischen länger warten, weil Autos kamen; Fußbremse habe ich getreten gehalten. In der Zeit haben sich dann die Klötze an der noch richtig heißen Scheibe richtig aufgeheizt. Ich bin losgefahren und musste dann aber 50 Meter später nochmal anhalten, weil einer abbiegen wollte. Normal abgebremst, keine Bremswirkung, (oh shit!)voll durch bis auf maximale Bremskraftversärkung(oh crap!), 2. Fuß aufs Pedal und Handbremse dazu genommen... ...puh er bremst...
> Ich hasse solche verdammten Zufälle.


 
Und das Ganze hat sich in 2,5 Sekunden abgespielt, oder?  

Ganz ohne Mist... ich fahre jetzt seit 16 Jahren Auto aber mir ist es noch nie passiert, dass ich mit 2 Füßen das Bremspedal und erst recht nicht die Handbremse betätigen musste (wie kommt man überhaupt darauf, sein Auto im normalen Straßenverkehr via Handbremse zum stehen zu bringen?). 

Nichts für ungut aber irgendwas ist mit Dir und / oder Deinem Fahrstil so ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## fatlace (31. März 2014)

So gerade anruf von bmw bekommen, steuerzeiten überprüft und nix gefunden.
Ich wette das ist nur das vanos einlass magnetventil gewesen was geklemmt hat oder hinüber ist.
bmw will natürlich den karren weiter auseinander bauen um kohle zu machen.
Ich werd den morgen wieder abholen und dann selber das magnetventil fürn paar euro wechseln, und wen dann nochmal was sein sollte lass ich die komplette vanos-einstelleinheit austauschen.
400euro fürs prüfen in den sand gesetzt-.-


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2014)

Ärgerlich......sehr sehr ärgerlich.
Mit Kulanz ist da nix zu machen? Ich meine ein "Premiumhersteller" erkennt man ja daran, wie er in solchen Fällen reagiert.


----------



## Verminaard (31. März 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ärgerlich......sehr sehr ärgerlich.
> Mit Kulanz ist da nix zu machen? Ich meine ein "Premiumhersteller" erkennt man ja daran, wie er in solchen Fällen reagiert.


 
Den Premiumhersteller erkennst du vor allem an den Preisen.
Egal ob Anschaffung oder Wartungspreise.


----------



## fatlace (31. März 2014)

Hatte ich auch nachgefragt, aber da kam nur ein lächeln, bj ende 2007 und schon 125k km gelaufen.
Hatte ihn auch drauf hingewiesen das er komplett checkheftgepflegt wäre, aber der berater meinte nur er könne es probieren, sieht da aber nicht viel hoffnung.


----------



## fatlace (31. März 2014)

Achja so schlimm find ich es gar nicht das die nix gefunden haben, der berater meinte wens um die steuerkette geht kanns gut jnd gerne mal 1-2k euro kosten.  
Hmm wollt an den nürburgring an carfreitag, hab aber gerade nich so viel vertrauen in die karre:-/


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Den Premiumhersteller erkennst du vor allem an den Preisen.
> Egal ob Anschaffung oder Wartungspreise.


 
Scheint mittlerweile so.....


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem der direkt vor dir auch auf den Verzögerungsstreifen fährt aber nur 120KM/H auf dem Tacho hat und dich nicht sieht weil er ja schon seit mehreren Kilometer rechts fährt und davon ausgehst dass du gleich wieder links überholst?


 Und was ist, wenn dort ein UFO einschlägt? Da ich nicht ständig Hochgeschwindigkeitsunfälle mit UFOs(oder vielleicht auch Autos) habe werde ich wohl einschätzen können, wie schnell der vor mir ist.



keinnick schrieb:


> Und das Ganze hat sich in 2,5 Sekunden abgespielt, oder?
> 
> Ganz ohne Mist... ich fahre jetzt seit 16 Jahren Auto aber mir ist es  noch nie passiert, dass ich mit 2 Füßen das Bremspedal und erst recht  nicht die Handbremse betätigen musste (wie kommt man überhaupt darauf,  sein Auto im normalen Straßenverkehr via Handbremse zum stehen zu  bringen?).
> 
> Nichts für ungut aber irgendwas ist mit Dir und / oder Deinem Fahrstil so ganz und gar nicht in Ordnung.


Du bist dann warscheinlich dein Auto noch nie annäherd so schnell gefahren, wie es möglich wär. Brauchst dich aber nicht dafür zu schämen, du bist nicht allein. Ich hab schon sehr viele Leute im Auto gehabt, die mit mir das erste Mal so schnell gefahren sind. Die Meisten fanden das sehr geil und wollen noch mehr.

Die hintere Bremse bekommt halt nicht so viel Temperatur und hat entsprechend noch mehr Bremsleistung gehabt. Ich hätte warscheinlich lieber lauthals kreischend auf das andere Auto draufscheppern sollen.



fatlace schrieb:


> So gerade anruf von bmw bekommen, steuerzeiten überprüft und nix gefunden.
> Ich wette das ist nur das vanos einlass magnetventil gewesen was geklemmt hat oder hinüber ist.
> bmw will natürlich den karren weiter auseinander bauen um kohle zu machen.
> Ich werd den morgen wieder abholen und dann selber das magnetventil fürn  paar euro wechseln, und wen dann nochmal was sein sollte lass ich die  komplette vanos-einstelleinheit austauschen.
> 400euro fürs prüfen in den sand gesetzt-.-


 Hatte ich doch gleich gesagt. Dichtring Kit von Beisan rein und Abfahrt. Wenn an den Steuerzeiten was verstellt wär, dann wär es ja permanent nicht in Ordnung, es stellt sich ja nicht wieder zurück.



fatlace schrieb:


> Achja so schlimm find ich es gar nicht das die  nix gefunden haben, der berater meinte wens um die steuerkette geht  kanns gut jnd gerne mal 1-2k euro kosten.
> Hmm wollt an den nürburgring an carfreitag, hab aber gerade nich so viel vertrauen in die karre:-/


 Das schlimmste, was passieren kann ist das er keine Leistung hat, bis du wieder Zündung ausmachst. Sonst sollte da nix weiter passieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch nachgefragt, aber da kam nur ein lächeln, bj ende 2007 und schon 125k km gelaufen.
> Hatte ihn auch drauf hingewiesen das er komplett checkheftgepflegt wäre, aber der berater meinte nur er könne es probieren, sieht da aber nicht viel hoffnung.



Warum nicht ? Bei meinem 1er musste die Heckklappe komplett lackiert werden, bzw. ich habe darauf gedrängt, da 1cm um die Heckscheibenwischerbohrung herum Blasen unter dem Lack entstanden sind.
Wurde komplett übernommen + kostenloser Leihwagen und meiner ist auch nicht viel jünger (BJ 7.08, 65k km).
Selbst bei dem E61, den wir vor 3 Jahren hatten, wurde bei 130k km auf Kulanz noch die komplette Hinterachse mit Anbauteilen ersetzt, aufgrund von einem deutlich zu schwammigen Fahrverhalten.
Das waren wahnsinnge Kosten die da entstanden sind, da der Fehler nicht wirklich gefunden wurde und fast alles getauscht wurde. Selbst München wusste irgendwann nicht mehr weiter. 
Zum Schluss wurden dann einige Elemente der E61 M5 HA eingestezt, da war's dann gut


----------



## fatlace (31. März 2014)

Ich sprech das thema morgen beim abholen aufjedenfall nochmal an.
Hab da aber auch nicht viel hoffnung.
Kann auch eigentlich nicht sein service immer bei bmw gemacht usw. Außer öl und zundkerzen haben alles vertragswerkstätten an dem wagen rumhantiert.


----------



## Kusanar (31. März 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bist dann warscheinlich dein Auto noch nie annäherd so schnell gefahren, wie es möglich wär. Brauchst dich aber nicht dafür zu schämen, du bist nicht allein. Ich hab schon sehr viele Leute im Auto gehabt, die mit mir das erste Mal so schnell gefahren sind. Die Meisten fanden das sehr geil und wollen noch mehr.
> 
> Die hintere Bremse bekommt halt nicht so viel Temperatur und hat entsprechend noch mehr Bremsleistung gehabt. Ich hätte warscheinlich lieber lauthals kreischend auf das andere Auto draufscheppern sollen.


 


Was fürn Auto war denn das? Also wenn das so einer is wie meine Alltagskutsche (1,4 Liter Hubraum) dann halte ich sowas durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. Der schiebt bergab schneller (trotz eingelegtem Gang) als er geradeaus auf der Ebene mit durchgelatschtem Gaspedal zieht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. März 2014)

Ich glaube er hat nen A3 1,8T Quattro


----------



## watercooled (31. März 2014)

Frag, gibts von dir GoPro Videos von der Nos?


----------



## Klutten (31. März 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Klutten, wo bleibst Du und machst dem hier ein Ende?
> (Disclaimer: Der Mann hat wenigstens Ahnung von der Materie )



Das kannst du knicken. Ich kann kaum in Worte fassen, was hier für ein Blödsinn verzapft wird - und da erwartest du meinen Einstieg?  Manchen Leuten sollte man diesen Thread verbieten, dann wäre es wieder deutlich sachlicher und man könnte sich wieder gepflegt über Autos unterhalten. Besonders dann, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass Eintragungen in Deutschland eine reine Geldfrage sind. Natürlich werden technische Untersuchungen mit steigendem Umfang auch teurer, aber das ändert nichts an rechtlichen und technischen Randbedingungen, die einzuhalten sind. 

Ich möchte nicht der sein, der anderen Leuten den Glauben nimmt, was Sicherheit bedeutet. Alleine die Diskussionen um Straßenverkehr mit Helm und Sichtfeld über 180°, Zelle, 220km/ auf der Autobahnausfahrt und ausgetragenen Sicherheitsmerkmalen der Hersteller sind mir zu blöd. Das ist Kindergartenniveau 1a - ebenso, wie auch der folgende Beitrag. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dekay aktuelle Autos sind *******. Normalerweise wäre nichtmal der Wing aufm GT3 RS legal eintragbar, aber Porsche sagt einfach sie übernehmen die Haftung und fertig. Gibts halt keine ABE für sone Zelle und ? Du kannst die immer noch nach §21 per Sondereintragung eintragen lassen, ist nur teurer, und Geld ausgeben für ne legale Eintragung will ja in Deutschland keiner. Du kannst aber gerne beim TÜV Technologiezentrum nachfragen, da brauche ich nicht bei irgendnem Hersteller nachschauen. Da brauchst du nicht zu deinem TÜVer umme Ecke gehen, die haben meist nicht die Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen, und kennen sich nicht zu 100% aus. Da gehe ich lieber zu einer Firma wie RHD//Speedmaster die mit dem TÜV Technologie Zentrum zusammenarbeiten.


 
Ich geh lieber ins Bett ...das ist deutlich angenehmer als hier mitzulesen.


----------



## Beam39 (31. März 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich sprech das thema morgen beim abholen aufjedenfall nochmal an.
> Hab da aber auch nicht viel hoffnung.
> Kann auch eigentlich nicht sein service immer bei bmw gemacht usw. Außer öl und zundkerzen haben alles vertragswerkstätten an dem wagen rumhantiert.


 
Wenn das Fahrzeug tatsächlich lückenlos bei denen Scheckheftgepflegt wurde würde ich schon ein bisschen auf Kulanz drängen. Mag ja sein das der mehr wie 100tkm draufhat und nicht das neueste Modell ist, aber 400€ fürs "prüfen" verlangen und kein Wort von Kulanz erwähnen finde ich schon eine Frechheit.. Premium also..


----------



## winner961 (31. März 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das kannst du knicken. Ich kann kaum in Worte fassen, was hier für ein Blödsinn verzapft wird - und da erwartest du meinen Einstieg?  Manchen Leuten sollte man diesen Thread verbieten, dann wäre es wieder deutlich sachlicher und man könnte sich wieder gepflegt über Autos unterhalten. Besonders dann, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass Eintragungen in Deutschland eine reine Geldfrage sind. Natürlich werden technische Untersuchungen mit steigendem Umfang auch teurer, aber das ändert nichts an rechtlichen und technischen Randbedingungen, die einzuhalten sind.
> 
> Ich möchte nicht der sein, der anderen Leuten den Glauben nimmt, was Sicherheit bedeutet. Alleine die Diskussionen um Straßenverkehr mit Helm und Sichtfeld über 180°, Zelle, 220km/ auf der Autobahnausfahrt und ausgetragenen Sicherheitsmerkmalen der Hersteller sind mir zu blöd. Das ist Kindergartenniveau 1a - ebenso, wie auch der folgende Beitrag.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Nacht Klutten wird wirklich besser sein. 
Hat jemand Themenvorschläge für morgen ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Frag, gibts von dir GoPro Videos von der Nos?


 https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCLO0aGgvara9-qo65iq3GIraFLOLnHIB
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCLO0aGgvaraGCxZEZSRMuJrdo5eUBJqF

Die Runden zum Schluss hin sind die schnelleren.
Dieses Jahr kommen noch mehr. Eventuell auch Bilster Berg.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Was fürn Auto war denn das? Also wenn  das so einer is wie meine Alltagskutsche (1,4 Liter Hubraum) dann halte  ich sowas durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. Der schiebt bergab  schneller (trotz eingelegtem Gang) als er geradeaus auf der Ebene mit  durchgelatschtem Gaspedal zieht





ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat nen A3 1,8T Quattro


 Exakt.  Ich hab ja Bergrunter auch immer wieder von Kurve zu Kurve Gas gemacht, des Spaßes halber.  Trotz EBC Redstuff und ATE Power Disk kommt da ne Menge Wärmeenergie zumsammen, wo die Sachen dann auch nicht mehr reichen. Nicht umsonst haben Rallye Autos wassergekühlte Bremsen.


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du bist echt ueberzeugt von dem was du da alles so schreibst, oder?


 
Fremdschämen ist da angesagt... 
Irgendwas stimmt bei dem Typ ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## killer196 (1. April 2014)

Moin moin.
Witzige themen habt ihr hier 

Mal ne frage @klutten, was brauche ich um nen turboumbau eingetragen zu bekommen? Bei nem leistungssprung von. Ca170ps zu etwa 450ps


----------



## Cinnayum (1. April 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> Witzige themen habt ihr hier
> 
> Mal ne frage @klutten, was brauche ich um nen turboumbau eingetragen zu bekommen? Bei nem leistungssprung von. Ca170ps zu etwa 450ps


 
Na ein Gutachten vom TÜV. Auto vorstellen, Umbau zeigen und wenn der TÜV-Prüfer was drauf hat und das Ding einschätzen kann, wird er dir das eintragen. Aber ne gescheite Bremsanlage sollte dann schon im Auto sein...

Ca. 40% mehr PS würde ich aber persönlich nicht für den Alltag tunen.
Mit hats bei 30% schon 2 Lader, die Kupplung und vermutlich (Auto wurde aber dann verkauft) die Antriebsachse oder die Verteilergetriebe beschädigt.
Edit: Achja und in voller Fahrt hats den Abgaskrümmer zerlegt. Der war am Ende regenbogenfarben von der Hitze und hatte nen Riss einmal längs am Rohr zum Auspuff. Roch dann über 1 Jahr lang nach Diesel beim Rückwärtsfahren, bis ich mal auf die Idee kam, was das sein könnte.

Vom deutlich erhöhten Brems- und Reifenabrieb möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Ab 190 tkm kam dann eine 3 Jahre dauernde Fehlersucheodyssee. Das muss ich nicht nochmal haben.

Aber war schon lustig mit 260 km/h auf der Gerade an den kleinen Porsches zu kleben und dann kommt immer noch was.
So als kleiner 3er Kombi  .


----------



## killer196 (1. April 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Na ein Gutachten vom TÜV. Auto vorstellen, Umbau zeigen und wenn der TÜV-Prüfer was drauf hat und das Ding einschätzen kann, wird er dir das eintragen. Aber ne gescheite Bremsanlage sollte dann schon im Auto sein...
> 
> Ca. 40% mehr PS würde ich aber persönlich nicht für den Alltag tunen.
> Mit hats bei 30% schon 2 Lader, die Kupplung und vermutlich (Auto wurde aber dann verkauft) die Antriebsachse oder die Verteilergetriebe beschädigt.
> ...



Wird n verstärkter honda integra motor


----------



## keinnick (1. April 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Wird n verstärkter honda integra motor



Von 170 auf 450 PS?  Ich glaube da musst Du noch einiges anderes als nur den Motor "verstärken".


----------



## killer196 (1. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Von 170 auf 450 PS?  Ich glaube da musst Du noch einiges anderes als nur den Motor "verstärken".



Getriebe, bremsen, auspuffanlage, im grunde ein neuer motor


----------



## fatlace (1. April 2014)

Integra hat 190ps bzw der jdm integra 200ps. Ladedruck runterregeln beim prüfen, das er nur 250ps hat, is leichter einzutragen
Aber vorher aufjedenfall einen Prüfer suchen und ihm in das projekt miteinbeziehen, wie du das machst und was alles geändert wird ect. 
Am ende nen fertigen wagen hinstellen ist auch kacke für den prüfer und dann wird das ne schwere geburt


----------



## killer196 (1. April 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Integra hat 190ps bzw der jdm integra 200ps. Ladedruck runterregeln beim prüfen, das er nur 250ps hat, is leichter einzutragen
> Aber vorher aufjedenfall einen Prüfer suchen und ihm in das projekt miteinbeziehen, wie du das machst und was alles geändert wird ect.
> Am ende nen fertigen wagen hinstellen ist auch kacke für den prüfer und dann wird das ne schwere geburt



Ich glaub das wird noch schwerer, der motor sitzt in nem ej9.
Hab mal turbotoy performance angeschrieben.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Bekommst doch eh nicht auf die Straße...


----------



## fatlace (1. April 2014)

Jo denn kenn ich
Macht saubere arbeit der junge
Integra motor in nem ej9 reicht als alltagswagen vollkommen aus.
Alles darüber ist nur um auf der autobahn pimmelfechten zu spielen.

Kann man alles super einstellen, google mal nach videos von nem grünnen "hulk civic"


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Der hat aber keine 450PS.


----------



## fatlace (1. April 2014)

Sogar mehr
Ich schicke heute abend mal ein video link wen ich von der spätschicht komme.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Ich kenne das Auto, war aber immer der Meinung das wären 330PS.


----------



## fatlace (1. April 2014)

Waren mal, glaub der hat mittlerweile 550ps.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Der Fahrt doch einen EG6 oder?
Das Auto ist ja nicht gerade schwer, ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## fatlace (1. April 2014)

Ne einen grünen ej9.
Ladedruck ist halt für jeden gang unabhängig eingestellt, deswegen hat der nicht so viel wheelspin, ist aber auch nur für 1/4 meile und autobahn, nen kurvenräuber is das nich.


----------



## Beam39 (1. April 2014)

@King, was für ne Reifenbreite fährst du auf dem Z4 hinten?? Die 255er Schlappen hinten sind mir viel zu übertrieben, ich schaue derzeit nach 245er.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. April 2014)

Fahr am besten zu RHD//Speedmaster wegen den Motorumbauten eintragen, da ersparst dir das mit dem TÜV. Da kannst du auch komplette Motorswaps und alles eintragen lassen, bzw die machen das für dich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King, was für ne Reifenbreite fährst du auf dem Z4 hinten?? Die 255er Schlappen hinten sind mir viel zu übertrieben, ich schaue derzeit nach 245er.


 
Noch die gammeligen serien 225er Brindgestone RE 50 A (oder so ähnlich) auf VA und HA 
Nachdem ich einen Trackday noch etwas nach hinten verschieben musste (Beruflich in Spanien), werden die noch bis min Ende Mai drauf sein. Anschließend sind die so ausgehärtet, dass die runter müssen.
Danch gibt's die Neova AD08 in 225er, die von der Breite her wie ein UHP in der Breite 235-245 ausfallen, typisch für einen EHP aufgrund der steilen Flanken. Ich hoffe, die sind bis dahin wieder lieferbar.
255er sind deutlich zu breit, vorallem mit Mischbereifung. Generell ist eine Mischbereifung auf einem Sportwagen mit 50:50  Gewichtsverteilung wie der Z nicht wirklich gut. Mit 225ern ist das Fahrverhalten im und nahe dem Grenzbereich fast perfekt. Das Auto lässt einem vor, in und im Kurvenausgang alle Möglichkeiten offen,ohne zu untersteuern, außer man überfährt in 
Beim Z4 M könne man aufgrund der Leistung drüber nachdenken, in Verbingung mit 235er oder 245er an der VA. Beim normalen 2.5-3.0si reichen 225er bzw. 235er rundum locker aus.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. April 2014)

Letztens einen 235i in schwarz gesehen, einfach göttlich   Gut ich würde den vmtl. nicht in schwarz nehmen, da einfach diverse Designlinien unter gehen. 

Ach und dann noch einen parkenden X5 F25 gesehen mit M-Paket und 20" Bereifung, an sich ein 0815 Auto, aber da waren 315/35er drauf. Wieso macht man das? 
Vorallem wenn die vor einem her fahren haben die einen krassen Sturz irgendwie. Gut hilft wohl beim Spritverbrauch, aber die fahren sich doch dann extrem "einseitig" ab?


----------



## fatlace (1. April 2014)

Ist bei bmw normal, sind alle etwas sportlicher abgestimmt als vag, benz usw.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

In 2 Wochen bin ich mal zur Probe in der Werkstatt bei Daimler. 
Ich bin gespannt. Drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (1. April 2014)

Wirst dann noch Azubi bei TheBadFrag?


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Wäre cool, aber wir wohnen etwas weiter auseinander.


----------



## Hitman-47 (1. April 2014)

Apropos Daimler, heute mittag das neue S-Klasse Coupe erstmal unverschleiert und auf öffentlicher Straße gesehen, das Teil macht schon was her...wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Ich finde den abartig hässlich, ohne Witz.


----------



## Zoon (1. April 2014)

Wenn wieder BMW wäre das 2er Coupe meine Wahl


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Bei mir der 4er. Den zweier habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## IIC13 (1. April 2014)

Postet ihr nur eure Autos oder alle die ihr irgendwann gesehen habt ? O.o


----------



## winner961 (1. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei mir der 4er. Den zweier habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


 
Sowohl zweier und vierer stehen bei unserem BMW Autohaus und sehen beide sehr schick aus. Ich würde beide nehmen 
das S-Coupe ist wirklich ein Auto, das nciht schlecht aussieht, aber das Heck sieht für mich eher wie ein bmw aus nicht wie ein Daimler.

@Kai ich wünsche dir viel Glück und Spaß


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Beim Heck denke ich an eine Mischung aus BMW und Peugeot 406 Coupe.

Mir gefällt das Ding einfach nicht.


----------



## Hitman-47 (1. April 2014)

Das Heck ist schon etwas...anders, ich war als ich das das erste mal gesehen hab auch etwas "erschrocken", aber in Natura sah es dann wieder ganz akzeptabel an. Allzu lang hab ich das eh nicht gesehen, der war etwas schneller unterwegs


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen bin ich mal zur Probe in der Werkstatt bei Daimler.
> Ich bin gespannt. Drückt mir die Daumen.


  Wo denn, wenn ich das fragen darf?



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Wirst dann noch Azubi bei TheBadFrag?


 Warum nicht.  Mein Azubi, den ich im Moment habe macht nur Unfug. Der davor hat mit 3+ seine Gesellenprüfung bestanden. War irgendwie schon cool. Wir waren zur gleichen Zeit noch Azubis und als ich ausgelernt hatte, ist er dann mein Azubi geworden.


----------



## fatlace (1. April 2014)

hier das video vom civic




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOqVjs1m8nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2014)

Ich denke das kennt so ziemlich jeder


----------



## fatlace (2. April 2014)

ist auch nicht das was ich eigentlich gesucht habe, gab noch eins wo er einen "vernünftigen" tacho drin hat und nicht diesen jdm schrott
aber das wurde gelöscht:-/
mein auto ist übrigens wieder zuhause, und es macht mega spaß nach dem corsa wieder in meinem auto zu sitzen
kulanz antrag wurde gestellt, auf die antwort muss ich noch warten, mal gucken was da raus kommen wird.
morgen vor der spätschicht werd ich den erstmal waschen fahren
nachm polieren brauch ich dafür nur 30minuten


----------



## Beam39 (2. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Noch die gammeligen serien 225er Brindgestone RE 50 A (oder so ähnlich) auf VA und HA
> Nachdem ich einen Trackday noch etwas nach hinten verschieben musste (Beruflich in Spanien), werden die noch bis min Ende Mai drauf sein. Anschließend sind die so ausgehärtet, dass die runter müssen.
> Danch gibt's die Neova AD08 in 225er, die von der Breite her wie ein UHP in der Breite 235-245 ausfallen, typisch für einen EHP aufgrund der steilen Flanken. Ich hoffe, die sind bis dahin wieder lieferbar.
> 255er sind deutlich zu breit, vorallem mit Mischbereifung. Generell ist eine Mischbereifung auf einem Sportwagen mit 50:50  Gewichtsverteilung wie der Z nicht wirklich gut. Mit 225ern ist das Fahrverhalten im und nahe dem Grenzbereich fast perfekt. Das Auto lässt einem vor, in und im Kurvenausgang alle Möglichkeiten offen,ohne zu untersteuern, außer man überfährt in
> Beim Z4 M könne man aufgrund der Leistung drüber nachdenken, in Verbingung mit 235er oder 245er an der VA. Beim normalen 2.5-3.0si reichen 225er bzw. 235er rundum locker aus.


 
Bring das mal nem Weib bei die nur auf Optik schaut  Das Problem bei unserem Z4 ist dass der zu tief ist und das Fahrwerk (wahrscheinlich) einfach nur ein "hauptsache tief" Fahrwerk ist, der kommt demnächst mal auf die Hebebühne dann stellt sich heraus was genau das für ein Fahrwerk ist. 

Rein Performancetechnisch würde ich, wie du eben sagtest, höchstens 235 und ne Höhe von 40 anstatt 35 nehmen um das ganze bisschen geschmeidiger zu machen. Das Auto hat in dem Zustand quasi keinen Grenzbereich. Entweder das Heck kommt oder es kommt nicht, man muss extremst schnell reagieren und ständig korrigieren. Mit passenderen Reifen würde sich das viel harmonischer fahren. Nächstes Problem ist: Ich könnte sie ein wenig blenden wenn ich 235 nehme und hinten Spurplatten verbaue, aber das geht eben aufgrund der Tiefe nicht, die Reifen würden die Radhäuser fressen, oder umgekehrt. 

Vorne sind 225 drauf.. Ich werd mal sehen was ich da mache.. Ich glaub ich kaufe einfach 235 und klatsch die ran, bis die das merkt vergehen eh Monate


----------



## fatlace (2. April 2014)

die tiefe will ich sehen, mach mal bilder
hauptsache tief, so war ich früher auch mal drauf


----------



## Beam39 (2. April 2014)

Mach ich morgen mal, dann kann man auch noch mal gucken ob da evtl. doch höhere Reifen raufpassen


----------



## Beam39 (2. April 2014)

Hab mal eins gefunden, mache morgen aber trotzdem noch andere.


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Wer ist denn am Carfreitag am Ring?


----------



## dekay55 (2. April 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> Witzige themen habt ihr hier
> 
> Mal ne frage @klutten, was brauche ich um nen turboumbau eingetragen zu bekommen? Bei nem leistungssprung von. Ca170ps zu etwa 450ps


 
Du willst so nen umbau aber weist noch nichtmal was du alles für die eintragung brauchst ? Naja also was du auf jeden fall brauchst, Geld sehr sehr viel Geld, da es keinen Integra gibt von Haus aus mit der leistung is eh alles nur mit Einzelabnahme möglich.  
Bei uns im E30 lager ist auch jemand der seinen E30 auf 510Ps gebracht hat, und das eingetragen hat vollkommen legal, der hat unsummen investiert, allein für die ganzen Gutachten, Prüfungen usw sind bei dem weit mehr als 5k draufgegangen, ich glaub nach 2 jahren war er schlussendlich bei guten 9000€ für die Eintragung. 
 Ach nicht zu vergessen das bei seinem umbau auch nen Ingeniuer beteiligt war, sonst wär das ganze wohl gescheitert, man muss fairerweise auch dazu sagen er hat in den E30 M3 den V10 M5 Motor reingepflanzt, mitsamt funktionierender Motorelektronik, aber das hat wenig damit zu tun was du für Gutachten brauchst, im grunde isses bei dir gleich weil du nen kompletten Motorumbau machen musst um den auch nur irgendwie standfest zu bekommen. 
Nur als anmerkung, wenn du 20% über der Maximalleistung des Autos gehst ( also 20% von dem was der Stärkste Motorisierung bei dem Autotyp ) Dann brauchst du = nen beweis für die Standfestigkeit und Verkehrstüchtigkeit bedeutet du must einige hunderte Kilometer auf ner Rennstrecke absolvieren, Abgasgutachten, Festigkeitsgutachten = Fahrwerk, Bremsen, Rad/Reifen Kombi, Karosserie ! D.h du brauchst von Honda ne freigabe das diese Karosse auch für 450Ps geeignet ist ( allein hierdran kann das vorhaben das Legal zu bekommen scheitern ) Alles in allem hast du da nen gedanken der nur sehr sehr sehr schwer bis unmöglich legal auf die Strasse zu bekommen ist.

Achja und der bereitwillige Prüfer sollte mit einbezogen werden bei dem Umbau, allein ist das niemals zu bewerkstelligen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bring das mal nem Weib bei die nur auf Optik schaut  Das Problem bei unserem Z4 ist dass der zu tief ist und das Fahrwerk (wahrscheinlich) einfach nur ein "hauptsache tief" Fahrwerk ist, der kommt demnächst mal auf die Hebebühne dann stellt sich heraus was genau das für ein Fahrwerk ist.
> 
> Rein Performancetechnisch würde ich, wie du eben sagtest, höchstens 235 und ne Höhe von 40 anstatt 35 nehmen um das ganze bisschen geschmeidiger zu machen. Das Auto hat in dem Zustand quasi keinen Grenzbereich. Entweder das Heck kommt oder es kommt nicht, man muss extremst schnell reagieren und ständig korrigieren. Mit passenderen Reifen würde sich das viel harmonischer fahren. Nächstes Problem ist: Ich könnte sie ein wenig blenden wenn ich 235 nehme und hinten Spurplatten verbaue, aber das geht eben aufgrund der Tiefe nicht, die Reifen würden die Radhäuser fressen, oder umgekehrt.
> 
> Vorne sind 225 drauf.. Ich werd mal sehen was ich da mache.. Ich glaub ich kaufe einfach 235 und klatsch die ran, bis die das merkt vergehen eh Monate



Gute 235er würden locker reichen.
Ich hab selbst mit den momentanen Asbachuralt 225er RFTs (imTrockenen) null Probleme mit der Traktion 
um die Werksangabe knapp zu unterbieten reichen die noch, was mich gewundert hat, gerade bei dem Gewicht der Räder und ohne Super+.
Insgesamt scheint er sehr gut im Futter zu stehen. Ich muss den mal messen lassen. Könnte auch sein, dass er obenrum durch's Entfernen von VSD und MSD etwas an Leisung zugelegt hat 
Heute noch auf die Schnelle gemacht: 2003 BMW Z4 2.5i 0-100 - YouTube
Da sieht man auch, dass man nahezu keine Traktionsprobleme hat.
Ihr habt den 3.0i, oder ?



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Auto hat  in dem Zustand quasi keinen Grenzbereich. Entweder das Heck kommt oder  es kommt nicht, man muss extremst schnell reagieren und ständig  korrigieren.



Sowas ist immer doof. Unser verhält sich da ganz anders, auch weil das Fahrwerk etwas Wank und Nickbewegung zulässt.
Wenn ich ihn in's übersteuern haben will, reich ein kurzer, sehr schneller Lenkimpuls + Gaswegnahme und er geht rum. Aber nicht schnell, sondern geht von der Haft- in die Gleitreibung sehr sanft und perfekt kontrollierbar über. So lässt es sich dann auch super mit dem Auto spielen und sowas macht Spaß, wenn das Auto genau das tut, was du ihm vorgibst.
Auch beim Anbremsen von Kurven verhält er sich so. 
Während des Anbremsens einer Kurve relativ langsam einlenken und man erhält ein sehr neutrales Kurvenverhalten. Wenn man ihm beim Anbremsen einen Lenkimpuls gibt, kann man die Kurve mit leicht "raushängendem" Heck durchfahren,mit Lenkrad in Mittelstellung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. April 2014)

Moinsen, ich mache ein kleines Brainstorming zum anstehenden Autokauf. Ich, 20, Student, suche nen günstigen Wagen für jeden Tag. Anschaffungspreis sollte so bei 5000 sein, wichtig ist halt Versicherung und Sprit.
Wenn möglich sollte er aber auch Spaß machen beim fahren, also keine Gurke mit der ich mich von LKW zu LKW hangeln muss 

Ich bin offen für Vorschläge


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2014)

Ich brainstorme immer mit der erweiterten Suche von mobile.de . Denkbare Marken, Preis, Motorleistung, Laufleistung und Karosserieform anhaken und meist bleiben garnicht soo viel verschiedene Modelle übrig.


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich brainstorme immer mit der erweiterten Suche von mobile.de . Denkbare Marken, Preis, Motorleistung, Laufleistung und Karosserieform anhaken und meist bleiben garnicht soo viel verschiedene Modelle übrig.


 
Guter Tipp, direkt mal ausprobieren 
Bin aber offen für eure Vorschläge


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Benzin oder Diesel? Musst du jemanden mitnehmen?


----------



## fatlace (2. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wer ist denn am Carfreitag am Ring?



Ich


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Du glücklicher. Ich finde niemanden der mit mir hin will


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Benzin oder Diesel? Musst du jemanden mitnehmen?


 
Ist mir eigentlich Latte, bin beides schon gefahren und gefällt. Aber da er zu ca 70% nur Stadt sehen wird macht Diesel wohl nicht viel Sinn, man denke an den Partikelfilter 

Mitnehmen sollte man schon jemanden können, vielleicht bin ich ja mal der glückliche der zum Festival fahren darf


----------



## Re4dt (2. April 2014)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> wichtig ist halt Versicherung und Sprit. Wenn möglich sollte er aber auch Spaß machen


Das mit dem Sprit ist echt relativ. Sieht jeder anders was ist für dich ein passabler bezahlbarer verbrauch? 



fatlace schrieb:


> Ich



Ich auch


----------



## winner961 (2. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du glücklicher. Ich finde niemanden der mit mir hin will


 
Willst du mit dem C2 hin ? Wann ist der denn ?


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. April 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sprit ist echt relativ. Sieht jeder anders was ist für dich ein passabler bezahlbarer verbrauch?


 
Stadt auf jeden Fall unter 10 Liter, besser weniger, außerorts hängts ja eh größtenteils vom Gasfuß ab ^^


----------



## winner961 (2. April 2014)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Stadt auf jeden Fall unter 10 Liter, besser weniger, außerorts hängts ja eh größtenteils vom Gasfuß ab ^^


 
Also ich empfehle ja für viel Stadt eher ein kleines Auto wenn es sehr große Städte sind. Wie wäre eine Fiat Grande Punto 1.4 T-Jet ? Sollte sich unter 8 Liter in der Stadt fahren und ist relativ kompakt. Und man kann auch mal jemanden mitnehmen.


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Willst du mit dem C2 hin ? Wann ist der denn ?


 
Nee. Da bekomm ich meine Mutter nicht überredet da mitzugehen


----------



## winner961 (2. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nee. Da bekomm ich meine Mutter nicht überredet da mitzugehen


 
Mit was willst dann hochfahren ? Und wann ist jetzt der Carfreitag ? Also ein genauer Termin


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Am Karfreitag ist der Carfreitag. 

Ich müsste jemanden finden mit dem ich hochfahre. 
Und da ich keinen finde komme ich auch leider nicht hin. Nächstes Jahr aber


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2014)

Ich komm spontan auf sowas:
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=189530396


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Wäre doch was. Nur ist der Karren praktisch nackt


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich komm spontan auf sowas:
> Ford Focus 1.8 - FÜNFTÜRIG - 1.HAND - KLIMA als Limousine in Bielefeld


 
Genau in die Richtung geht es bei mir auch. Ford Focus, Mazda 3, Golf IV, und - ganz exotisch - ein BMW 318i. Wobei ich letzteren aufgrund der bekannten Fahrwerkprobleme wohl eher ausschließe.


----------



## winner961 (2. April 2014)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Genau in die Richtung geht es bei mir auch. Ford Focus, Mazda 3, Golf IV, und - ganz exotisch - ein BMW 318i. Wobei ich letzteren aufgrund der bekannten Fahrwerkprobleme wohl eher ausschließe.


 
Was für fahrwerksprobleme denn ? Also Querlenker ? Ein 318i ist schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Re4dt (2. April 2014)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Stadt auf jeden Fall unter 10 Liter, besser weniger, außerorts hängts ja eh größtenteils vom Gasfuß ab ^^


Ford Focus, Seat Leon, Suzuki Swift, Opel Corsa D oder eventuell Skoda Fabia. 

Leon und Swift bin ich schonmal Probe Gefahren wirklich schöne Autos. 


@Kai was hat deine Mutter damit zu tun?


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wäre doch was. Nur ist der Karren praktisch nackt


Müsste auch noch etwas günstiger zu haben sein wenn man nicht genau den aber eben so ein Modell sucht.

BMW(oder Benz oder Audi oder Volvo) würde ich als "Vernunftauto" nicht empfehlen, dazu sind Reparaturen und Instandhaltung zu teuer (von den Versicherungsprämien bei 3er oder A3 mal ganz abgesehen).


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Noch keine 18


----------



## winner961 (2. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Noch keine 18


 
Tja  werd älter 

@redt ja Leon und swift sind echt nicht schlecht. Vielleicht ein skoda Octavia als Diesel, dem macht auch die Stadt nicht viel aus und als Kombi hast du auch verdammt viel platz


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Ich beeil mich  Gieße mich jeden morgen und lebe Gesund. *hust*


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. April 2014)

Kleine Übersicht derer die ich bisher interessant fand:

Seat Leon 1.8 20V Sport als Limousine in Dortmund

Mazda 3 1.6 Sport Exclusive als Limousine in Werne

Volkswagen Golf 1.6 Special Klimaanlage, ABS, ESP als Limousine in Lünen

Und besagter BMW 
BMW 318i Automatik/Klima/Navi/Scheckheft/PDC/2. Hand als Limousine in Essen

Und nochwas unvernünftiges: Ford Fiesta 2.0 ST als Kleinwagen in köln


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Beim ST wird die Versicherung ganz schön zulangen.


----------



## Beam39 (2. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gute 235er würden locker reichen.
> Ich hab selbst mit den momentanen Asbachuralt 225er RFTs (imTrockenen) null Probleme mit der Traktion
> um die Werksangabe knapp zu unterbieten reichen die noch, was mich gewundert hat, gerade bei dem Gewicht der Räder und ohne Super+.
> Insgesamt scheint er sehr gut im Futter zu stehen. Ich muss den mal messen lassen. Könnte auch sein, dass er obenrum durch's Entfernen von VSD und MSD etwas an Leisung zugelegt hat
> ...


 
Die Z4 gehen im Allgemeinen wirklich böse wenn da einer dransitzt der halbwegs gescheit anfahren und schalten kann. Hab vor kurzem erst nen 350z mit 313ps anderer Abgasanlage und was weiß ich weggesemmelt. Sind durchbeschleunigt von 0 bis 100 und kurz vorm Abbremsen hatte ich eine Wagenlänge vorsprung, und das mit platten Reifen  Nach 100/ 120 wäre er sicherlich vorbeigezogen, aber das is ne Ansage.  Da haben sogar 335i' s in Serie vom stehenden Start aus mit den Dingern zu kämpfen weil die, gut Angefahren vorausgesetzt, brutal gut vom Fleck kommen.

Ja 235er würd ich gern raufziehen, das Problem ist jetzt allerdings dass das Fahrzeug nur 35er in der Höhe zulässt, alles darüber würde schleifen und 235 35 18 scheint ne Sondergröße zu sein, da kosten die Reifen fast das doppelte. Ich muss die Kiste irgendwie hochbekommen oder sonst was.. Hast du vielleicht irgendein Tip


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2014)

Muss nicht sein. Ich würde spontan schätzen, dass der BMW mehr Versicherung kostet. Kann man ja aber auch einfach nachsehen.

Abgesehen vielleicht von dem Golf sind aber alles typische Autos von männlichen Studenten/Azubis, das ist nie ganz billig zu versichern.


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein. Ich würde spontan schätzen, dass der BMW mehr Versicherung kostet. Kann man ja aber auch einfach nachsehen.
> 
> Abgesehen vielleicht von dem Golf sind aber alles typische Autos von männlichen Studenten/Azubis, das ist nie ganz billig zu versichern.


 
Der BMW kostet aufs Jahr gerechnet locker 600 mehr,  da ist der ST mit 1200 Euro noch akzeptabel. Dazu dann noch die Wartungskosten... Damit hat sich das Thema Premiummarke wohl erledigt,  den Aufpreis seh ich nicht ein.
Warum sollte der Golf kein Studentenauto sein?


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

Golf = Teure Versicherung = Nicht kompatibel mit Student.exe


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2014)

Der Golf wird natürlich auch von Studenten gefahren, aber eben auch von allen anderen Alters- und Berufsgruppen.
Die anderen sind da noch mehr typischer Jugendraser.


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Golf wird natürlich auch von Studenten gefahren, aber eben auch von allen anderen Alters- und Berufsgruppen.
> Die anderen sind da noch mehr typischer Jugendraser.


 
Also schlecht für mich? Theoretisch macht es also Sinn ein exotisches Auto zu fahren? 

Ich hab grad noch das Schätzchen hier gefunden, sieht echt gut aus:Opel Corsa D Sport Tempomat-Lenkradheizung als Kleinwagen in Gelsenkirchen


----------



## fatlace (2. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du glücklicher. Ich finde niemanden der mit mir hin will


 
ich nehme noch 3 mann mit, also auto voll
evtl kommt noch jemand mit, dann wird auf e61 umgesattelt weil ich nur einen 4 sitzer habe

bin dieses jahr auch zum ersten mal an carfreitag da.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. April 2014)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Sowas ist immer doof. Unser verhält sich da ganz anders, auch weil das Fahrwerk etwas Wank und Nickbewegung zulässt.
Wenn ich ihn in's übersteuern haben will, reich ein kurzer, sehr schneller Lenkimpuls + Gaswegnahme und er geht rum. Aber nicht schnell, sondern geht von der Haft- in die Gleitreibung sehr sanft und perfekt kontrollierbar über. So lässt es sich dann auch super mit dem Auto spielen und sowas macht Spaß, wenn das Auto genau das tut, was du ihm vorgibst.
Auch beim Anbremsen von Kurven verhält er sich so. 
Während des Anbremsens einer Kurve relativ langsam einlenken und man erhält ein sehr neutrales Kurvenverhalten. Wenn man ihm beim Anbremsen einen Lenkimpuls gibt, kann man die Kurve mit leicht "raushängendem" Heck durchfahren,mit Lenkrad in Mittelstellung.[/QUOTE]
 Wenn du so einen Gummiband Grenzbereich haben willst, dann kauf dir aber keine Semi Slicks. Da gibt es nur Haftung oder keine Haftung. So ists ja auch bei Rennreifen. Ich persönlich stehe nicht so auf Gummi Grenzbereich. Mein A3 hat auch so nen riesen Grenzbereich. Wenn der an zu rutschen fängt, dann geht noch einiges. Dann hab ich lieber nen Auto, was man bis zum Haftungsabriss fährt und dann blitzschnell Korrekturen vornehmen muss. Das ist wesendlich berechenbarer. Der Haftungsabriss erfolgt ja fast immer zur gleichen Zeit. Bei so nem Gummi Grenzbereich hängt die maximal mögliche Geschwindikeit ja eher davon ab, wie gut man das Lenkrad kurbeln kann.



watercooled schrieb:


> Du glücklicher. Ich finde niemanden der mit mir hin will


Ganz ehrlich. Da verpasst du auch nix. Ich fahre da auch nicht hin. Lauter Besoffene, Trailerqueens, Poser und Gaffer. Aufe Schleife kann man auch nicht, weil die ganzen Verrückten drauf sind und Crashes bauen... Dann lieber zu nem VLN Rennen 4 oder 6 Stunden oder 24h Rennen(wobei mir da auch schon wieder zu viel besoffene rumlungern, die nicht wegen dem Motorsport da sind). Wenn Ring, dann Motorsport. Betrunkene die Burnouts machen kann ich mir auch auf Youtube angucken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du so einen Gummiband Grenzbereich haben willst, dann kauf dir aber keine Semi Slicks. Da gibt es nur Haftung oder keine Haftung. So ists ja auch bei Rennreifen. Ich persönlich stehe nicht so auf Gummi Grenzbereich. Mein A3 hat auch so nen riesen Grenzbereich. Wenn der an zu rutschen fängt, dann geht noch einiges. Dann hab ich lieber nen Auto, was man bis zum Haftungsabriss fährt und dann blitzschnell Korrekturen vornehmen muss. Das ist wesendlich berechenbarer. Der Haftungsabriss erfolgt ja fast immer zur gleichen Zeit. Bei so nem Gummi Grenzbereich hängt die maximal mögliche Geschwindikeit ja eher davon ab, wie gut man das Lenkrad kurbeln kann.


 
Das sind ja keine waschechten Semis wie der R888 
Die liegen zwischen einem UHP und Semi. Hat den Vorteil, dass die bei normaler Fahrt wenig abnutzen relativ leise sind, volle 7mm Profil und eine gute Drainage besitzen.
 Zum Grenzbereich: 'Gummiartig' ist der nicht, bloß bis zum Grenzbereich und im Grenzberich verhält sich das Auto völlig berechenbar.
Und kurbeln muss ich nicht, da er nicht untersteuert und man eigentlich auch nie umgreifen muss


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. April 2014)

Vielleicht wäre noch ein älterer C180 was für dich. Geht nie kaputt, verbraucht wenig und versicherung ist billig. Und seine 180-190 (lt. Tacho) schafft der auch, und hat Heckantrieb


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. April 2014)

Gut erklärt: How to tackle the Nurburgring Nordschleife - Camera 3 - YouTube


----------



## IIC13 (3. April 2014)

Wie wäre es wenn mir der MOD EINE NACHRICHT SCHICKEN WÜRDE und nicht nur die Posts löscht... woher soll ich wissen was dich JUCKT HEEE !??!?!?!


----------



## watercooled (3. April 2014)

Immer mit der Ruhe... Worum gehts denn?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. April 2014)

Was'n nun schon wieder los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre noch ein älterer C180 was für dich. Geht nie kaputt, verbraucht wenig und versicherung ist billig. Und seine 180-190 (lt. Tacho) schafft der auch, und hat Heckantrieb


 w202 äußerst robust! Geht Topspeed sogar +200 laut Tacho, wenn der gut eingefahren ist und Wartung bekommen hat. Aber nur mit HFM oder ME Einspritzsystem kaufen, denn PMS fährt sich so nen bischen... ...naja.  ME erkennt man daran, dass der Gaszug zu einem Poti links im Motorraum im Wasserkasten geht. Bei PMS und HFM geht der Gaszug zur Drosselklappe, allerdings hat HFM einen Luftmassenmesser.


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2014)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn mir der MOD EINE NACHRICHT SCHICKEN WÜRDE und nicht nur die Posts löscht... woher soll ich wissen was dich JUCKT HEEE !??!?!?!


 
Dein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread ist vom    01.04.2014 20:53 - und der wurde nicht gelöscht.


----------



## Beam39 (4. April 2014)

Klutten aktualisier mal dein Avatar mensch, ich muss mittlerweile schon mit offenen Fenstern fahren weils so warm is


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2014)

Klutten ist halt eiskalt!

Ausserdem Fenster aufmachen ist so, na nur halb.
Dach aufmachen!


----------



## Beam39 (4. April 2014)

Nee danke!! Bin vorgestern schon den halben Tag mit offenem Dach gefahren, mir brummt jetzt noch der Schädel. Ich bin einfach nicht für Cabrios gemacht


----------



## Verminaard (4. April 2014)

Du Armer 
Echt Schade, ich moechts nicht missen. War lang genug ohne Cabrio unterwegs.

Ich fahr seit dem die Sonne scheint offen.
Unter 5-10° wie frueher muss aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## Beam39 (4. April 2014)

@King

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyzFzeYmrlk

Is das eurer? Das is dochn Automat oder?? Oder was is da dieses klackern?  Und wie kann man da die Drehzahl halten!? SMG? Fragen über Fragen bei dem kurzen Video grade


----------



## Beam39 (4. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyzFzeYmrlk


 
Is das eurer? Das is dochn Automat oder?? Oder was is da dieses klacken?  Und wie kann man da die Drehzahl halten!? SMG? Fragen über Fragen bei dem kurzen Video grade 



> Du Armer
> Echt Schade, ich moechts nicht missen. War lang genug ohne Cabrio unterwegs.
> 
> Ich fahr seit dem die Sonne scheint offen.
> Unter 5-10° wie frueher muss aber auch nicht sein.


An warmen Sommerabenden fahr ich schon gerne rum, da sind die Straßen schön leer und die Sonne knallt einem nicht so derbe an Kopf oder halt tagsüber aber dann ne Ausfahrt auf der Landstraße, aber ansonsten muss ich das nich haben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyzFzeYmrlk
> 
> Is das eurer? Das is dochn Automat oder?? Oder was is da dieses klackern?  Und wie kann man da die Drehzahl halten!? SMG? Fragen über Fragen bei dem kurzen Video grade



Ist mein Schaltstil so SMG-artig  ? Der ist handgerührt 
Das Klacken ist das Gaspedal, was sehr schnell durchtreten am hinten Anschlag das Geräusch von sich gibt.
Ist in echt aber leiser, die iPhone Cam bzw. das Mikro ist nicht das Wahre.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> w202 äußerst robust! Geht Topspeed sogar +200 laut Tacho, wenn der gut eingefahren ist und Wartung bekommen hat. Aber nur mit HFM oder ME Einspritzsystem kaufen, denn PMS fährt sich so nen bischen... ...naja.  ME erkennt man daran, dass der Gaszug zu einem Poti links im Motorraum im Wasserkasten geht. Bei PMS und HFM geht der Gaszug zur Drosselklappe, allerdings hat HFM einen Luftmassenmesser.


 

Genau den meine ich, ja auf Benzin vllt, aber mit Autogas nur 190


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2014)

Dürfte doch ziemlich egal sein. Bei 200 hängt der eh fast im begrenzer und da sollte die Gas Anlage dann eh wieder auf Benzin umschalten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

Da schaltet nix um bei so einigen Anlagen, wir hatten so einen mal kurz, als Ersatzauto sozusagen, und mien Dad is mit dem Ding immer im Begrenzer mit 190 auf der Bahn gefahren, und der Sprit wurde nicht leeren, aber auf Sprit war der auch sehr sparsam. Ich würde mir lieber ne ältere Limusine holen, als son ollen kleinwagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dürfte doch ziemlich egal sein. Bei 200 hängt der eh fast im begrenzer und da sollte die Gas Anlage dann eh wieder auf Benzin umschalten.


 Denkste? Was meinst du warum es so viele Motorschäden durch Gasanlagen gibt.

Und wenn man ne Venturi Gasanlage hat, dann mutiert das Auto nach dem Einbau auch auf Gas zur Oberkrücke und läuft nicht richtig, weil durch die Einblasdüse der Lufteinlass stark verengt wird. Selbst bei einzelnen Einblasdüsen kann man den Luftstrom im Saugrohr dermaßen stören, dass der Motor nur noch schlecht geht. Am besten schön Freihand da reingebohrt und die Düsen mit ordendlich Dichtmumpe da reingedrückt.
Nachträglich eingebaute Gasanlagen ist der größste Mist. Meistens total verpfuscht oder falsch eingebaut. Man kann für 1000€ nunmal keine Gasanlage ordendlich einbauen und einstellen, es sei denn die Werkstatt nimmt 10€ Stundenlohn.

Am geilsten war der eine, den ich mal hatte. Der hatte sich irgendwo ne LPG Anlage einbauen lassen. Auto hat geruckelt wie sau, laut geröhrt und Motorlampe war an. Die hatten einfach nen dickes Loch in den Luftfilterkasten geschnitten und da den Gasverteiler reingesetzt, deswegen war der so laut. Dann war alles total undicht, hat Falschluft gezogen wie sau. Der Tank in der Reserveradmulde war mit Bauschaum eingeklebt. Die Gasleitungen einfach mit Kabelbinder an Bremsleitungen drangemacht.

Nen Kollege war auch nen totaler Gas Anlagen Fahrer. Er meint das er schon richtig Geld gespart hat und seine Anlage schon wieder raus hat. Dann hats knack gemacht und nen Ventil ist angerissen. Ich hab mal zum Spaß ausgerechnet, dass er jetzt das Auto noch 850000 km fahren muss, bis er den Schaden wieder rein hat. Hat sich ja richtig was gebracht.


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2014)

Sachen gibts  Also ich korrigiere meinen Satz:

Bei einer ordnungsgemäß eingebauten Qualitäts Gasanlage sollte kurz vorm Begrenzer auf Benzin umgeschaltet werden.

So


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

Ja aber auch so kannst du auf max. Speed mit Gas fahren, wenn du im höchsten Gang bei 4-5 t Umdrehungen bist, bist du ja schon am limit, wenn du vllt. bis 6-6,5 durchdrückst wird nur der motor lauter und nix schneller  

Aber das war schon vernünftig gemacht, aber eh egal, da die Schüssel bestimmt irgendwo in Afrika rumfährt.


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> (...)wenn du im höchsten Gang bei 4-5 t Umdrehungen bist, bist du ja schon am limit, wenn du vllt. bis 6-6,5 durchdrückst wird nur der motor lauter und nix schneller
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Das ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

Ist aber so gewesen, vllt. war der letzte Gang einfach so übersetzt. Wenn du normal auf Gas gehst merkst du ja eine Beschleunigung und die Tachonadel geht weiter. Aber im letzten Gang (Automatik) wenn du nicht vollgas gefahren bist, und sich beim maximaltempo das alles eingependeltet hat, Hat es auch nichts gebracht Vollgas zu geben, der kleine Motor war einfach zu schwach um die Karre noch wirklich zu beschleunigen. Wie gesagt, vllt. lag es an der Übersetzung, dem Getriebe oder an der Nichtumschaltung zum Benzin. 
Oder der Motor war einfach so gemappt (Serie) das die Leistungskurve einfach schon vorher ihren maximalen Peak hatte, und die Kurve dann einfach später wieder abfällt, und nicht der Peak möglichst spät ist wie normal.


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2014)

Du schreibst das die Drehzahl hochgeht ohne das das Auto schneller wird. Kann nicht sein.
Da rutscht also beim Schalter entweder die Kupplung oder ist beim Automatik der Wandler ausgelutscht.
Wir das jetzt bei diesen CVT Getrieben ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

Es wurde nicht wirklich schneller, aber die Karre ist ja eh schon längst verkauft, vllt. wurde der auch 2-3 km/h schneller, aber das liegt ja wohl Ausserhalb des spürbaren Bereichs. Vllt. ist der Luftwiderstand einfach so hoch gewesen, und das kleine Motörchen nicht genug Kraft zum Beschleunigen hatte, keine Ahnung. Kannst mich ja jetzt für Verrückt erklären, aber ich weiß doch was ich gesehen habe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2014)

Hat jemand Ahnung vom Ticketverkauf der Formel 1 ?
Da ich vom 22.04 bis zum 20.05 beruflich in Spanien (Barcelona) bin, bietet sich der "GP von Spanien" an, der am 11.05. stattfindet.
Wo kann man am besten die Tickets kaufen und gibt es zwischen den Anbietern größere Preisunterschiede ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du schreibst das die Drehzahl hochgeht ohne das das Auto schneller wird. Kann nicht sein.
> Da rutscht also beim Schalter entweder die Kupplung oder ist beim Automatik der Wandler ausgelutscht.
> Wir das jetzt bei diesen CVT Getrieben ist weiss ich nicht.


 Nen Wandler kann nicht auslutschen. Die Kraftübertragung beim Wandler übernimmt das Getriebeöl. Bei einem Wandler mit zusätzlicher Überbrückungskupplung kann die Kupplung sich abnutzen und rutschen. Dann geht das Fzg aber in Notlauf wegen zu hoher Reibleistung.(wird über Drehzahldifferenz Motor zu Eingangswelle ermittelt) Außerdem ruckt ne kaputte Überbrückungskupplung wie sau. Die ist aber nicht zum anfahren, sondern wird nur ganz geschlossen, damit man den Leistungsverlust im Wandler bei hoher Motorlast eleminiert. Manche Hersteller wie Daimler lassen die Kupplung auch schlupfend im Teillast laufen um Drehschwingungen abzudämpfen.

Den w202 gabs nie mit CVT. Allerdings hatte der 180er das gleiche Getriebe wie nen 200er. Der 180er hat die Höchstgeschwindigkeit im 4. erreicht, der 200er im 5..


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

Wie können die den das gleiche Getriebe haben, wenn der eine 4 und der andere 5 Gänge hat ?


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2014)

Die haben beide 5 Gänge, aber der 180er hat den 5ten nur als Spritspargang während der 200er ihn noch ausfahren kann.


----------



## Beam39 (4. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist mein Schaltstil so SMG-artig  ? Der ist handgerührt
> Das Klacken ist das Gaspedal, was sehr schnell durchtreten am hinten Anschlag das Geräusch von sich gibt.
> Ist in echt aber leiser, die iPhone Cam bzw. das Mikro ist nicht das Wahre.


 
Mich hat das Klacken total irritiert  Ich dachte das sind Schaltpaddels vom SMG weshalb mich auch das Halten der Drehzahl verwirrt hat  Aber abgesehen davon ist das wirklich astrein gerührt! Ohne dem kleinen Wheelspin am Anfang wärs vielleicht sogar nochn Ticken schneller gewesen.

Ich schalte ungern so hart, hab dann immer das Gefühl als würde ich das Auto misshandeln  Hast du bei deinem eigentlich auch das Phänomen mit dem 2. Gang das der ein wenig zickig ist im kalten Zustand?


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. April 2014)

Kann man als KFZ Mechanigger/Mechatronigger eigl auch Techniker machen? Oder gibts da nur Studium?
So ne Lehre bei Ruf wäre schon geil...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2014)

Achso, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert, dann haben wir doch schon den Grund, der geht doch mit der Automatik schon automatisch in den 5. da kann man gar nicht mehr die Vmax erreichen ;D



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Kann man als KFZ Mechanigger/Mechatronigger eigl auch Techniker machen? Oder gibts da nur Studium?
> So ne Lehre bei Ruf wäre schon geil...


 

Haha gerade so am Feiern, du kennst das auch, und vergesse nicht die Scheiben mit Glasreinigger zu reinigen  Ich denke du kannst verschiedene Studien machen, wie zb. irgend ein maschineningeneur oder so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Haha gerade so am Feiern, du kennst das auch, und vergesse nicht die Scheiben mit Glasreinigger zu reinigen  Ich denke du kannst verschiedene Studien machen, wie zb. irgend ein maschineningeneur oder so.


 Die kennt doch jeder.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Kann man als KFZ Mechanigger/Mechatronigger eigl auch Techniker machen? Oder gibts da nur Studium?
> So ne Lehre bei Ruf wäre schon geil...


 Welchen Techniker meinst du? Den Servicetechniker, den man als Ersatz für Teil 1 des Meisters machen kann oder das Studium?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mich hat das Klacken total irritiert  Ich dachte das sind Schaltpaddels vom SMG weshalb mich auch das Halten der Drehzahl verwirrt hat  Aber abgesehen davon ist das wirklich astrein gerührt! Ohne dem kleinen Wheelspin am Anfang wärs vielleicht sogar nochn Ticken schneller gewesen.
> 
> Ich schalte ungern so hart, hab dann immer das Gefühl als würde ich das Auto misshandeln  Hast du bei deinem eigentlich auch das Phänomen mit dem 2. Gang das der ein wenig zickig ist im kalten Zustand?



Der Schlupf muss schon sein, da die Drehzahl möglichst nicht unter 4500 1/min fallen darf. Dann geht er am schnellsten vorwärts. 
Hab mit weniger und mehr ausprobiert, so wie im Video war am Besten.
Geschaltet ist relativ normal, auf keinenfall so schnell, dass man schon mit Gewalt agieren muss.
Bei mir ist es nicht der 2. Gang, sondern der 3. 
Wenn das Getriebe warm ist, ist alles tutti. Könnte sogar noch eine Schaltwegverkürzung vertragen


----------



## Cinnayum (5. April 2014)

Meine 3 Monate alte Felge vs. ein großer Kiesel auf der Straße im Halbdunkel auf dem Weg zum Dienst  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Meine 3 Monate alte Felge vs. ein großer Kiesel auf der Straße im Halbdunkel auf dem Weg zum Dienst  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fahrwerk verbogen? Sieht übel aus. Der Reifen und die Felge haben es hinter sich.


----------



## Re4dt (5. April 2014)

Apropo felge Holla die waldfee, ich werde nie wieder mehr was lackieren/dippen.   Ich spüre meine Nase kaum noch trotz Atemschutzmaske und das ganze Haus stinkt nach Verdünner + ein sehr verärgerter Vater der mich am liebsten köpfen will.   Das Ergebnis dafür ist klasse, will hoffen dass das Zeug auch ne Zeit hebt...  (Volvo Felgen vorne 18er, hinten Astra H 18er)


----------



## IIC13 (5. April 2014)

Muss ein Führerschein machen, hab aber kein bock  Will auch einen Nissan


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die kennt doch jeder.
> 
> 
> Welchen Techniker meinst du? Den Servicetechniker, den man als Ersatz für Teil 1 des Meisters machen kann oder das Studium?


Ich meine sowas wie beim Maschinenbau wo man eine Techniggerschule besucht und dann quasi knapp unter nem Ing ist.





IIC13 schrieb:


> Muss ein Führerschein machen, hab aber kein bock  Will auch einen Nissan


Führerschein ist wie bei mir aufm Land Pflicht...


----------



## Zappaesk (5. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich meine sowas wie beim Maschinenbau wo man eine Techniggerschule besucht und dann quasi knapp unter nem Ing ist.



Wie definiert du knapp unterm Ing? Bezüglich was?


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich meine sowas wie beim Maschinenbau wo man eine Techniggerschule besucht und dann quasi knapp unter nem Ing ist.



Staatlich geprüfter Techniker das hier? Ja, den kannst Du nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung und mit Berufspraxis erlangen. Als "knapp unter nem Ing." würde ich den Techniker aber nicht bezeichnen, wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiß, wie Du das meintest.


----------



## Cinnayum (5. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fahrwerk verbogen? Sieht übel aus. Der Reifen und die Felge haben es hinter sich.



Fahrwerk scheint ok.
Spur war nicht verstellt und die Unwucht bei Tempo 100 ist auch weg, seit die Sommerräder wieder drauf sind.
Die lenken sich nur so schei..e schwer...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2014)

Das war doch bestimmt schon keine Unwucht mehr, sondern eher nen Schlagen, als ob das Rad jeden Moment wegfliegt.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich meine sowas wie beim Maschinenbau wo man  eine Techniggerschule besucht und dann quasi knapp unter nem Ing  ist.


 Ja sowas gibts auch im KFZ Bereich. Dann arbeitest du aber nicht in der Werkstatt, sondern irgendwo im Werk.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Apropo felge Holla die waldfee, ich werde nie  wieder mehr was lackieren/dippen.   Ich spüre meine Nase kaum noch  trotz Atemschutzmaske und das ganze Haus stinkt nach Verdünner + ein  sehr verärgerter Vater der mich am liebsten köpfen will.   Das  Ergebnis dafür ist klasse, will hoffen dass das Zeug auch ne Zeit  hebt...  (Volvo Felgen vorne 18er, hinten Astra H 18er)


 Ich hoffe du hast den Schraubensitz nicht mitlackiert. Sonst viel Spaß das da wieder runter zu bekommen.


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Apropo felge Holla die waldfee, ich werde nie wieder mehr was lackieren/dippen.   Ich spüre meine Nase kaum noch trotz Atemschutzmaske und das ganze Haus stinkt nach Verdünner + ein sehr verärgerter Vater der mich am liebsten köpfen will.   Das Ergebnis dafür ist klasse, will hoffen dass das Zeug auch ne Zeit hebt...  (Volvo Felgen vorne 18er, hinten Astra H 18er)


 
Gut sieht es auf jeden Fall aus, keine Frage. Aber ich steh nun vor einem anderen Problem: Das Zeug von den Felgen runterbekommen. Ich sehs schon kommen wie ich da nen ganzen Tag sinnlos verballern werd nur um das da abzukratzen


----------



## Re4dt (5. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast den Schraubensitz nicht mitlackiert. Sonst viel Spaß das da wieder runter zu bekommen.


   Ich glaube der ist auch nun gedippt.   Bei DipYourCar gibt es ein "Gegenmittel" das es bei dünnen Stellen ganz einfach mit einem Lappen abgeht wenn man das Zeug aufträgt.  





Beam39 schrieb:


> Gut sieht es auf jeden Fall aus, keine Frage. Aber ich steh nun vor einem anderen Problem: Das Zeug von den Felgen runterbekommen. Ich sehs schon kommen wie ich da nen ganzen Tag sinnlos verballern werd nur um das da abzukratzen


   Siehe Oben. Wobei eine Felge war nach der 2 Schicht total misslungen als die Sprühpistole meinen musste schön zu rotzen trotz nur 2 Schichten ging es wunderbar ab, klar Spaß macht es nicht aber es geht ab.


Meine erste "Jugendsünde"


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich glaube der ist auch nun gedippt.   Bei DipYourCar gibt es ein "Gegenmittel" das es bei dünnen Stellen ganz einfach mit einem Lappen abgeht wenn man das Zeug aufträgt.     Siehe Oben. Wobei eine Felge war nach der 2 Schicht total misslungen als die Sprühpistole meinen musste schön zu rotzen trotz nur 2 Schichten ging es wunderbar ab, klar Spaß macht es nicht aber es geht ab.


 Dann mach das blos ab, bevor du die ans Auto schraubst. ...sonst schrauben die sich wärend der Fahrt selber ab.


----------



## Re4dt (5. April 2014)

Wie hab ich das zu verstehen? 
Die Schrauben lösen sich einfach? Die Schrauben sind doch aber fest angezogen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2014)

Wenn zwischen Felge und Schraube irgendwas Anderes ist, dann kann man die Schrauben so fest anziehen wie man möchte, die fliegen trotzdem raus. Der Lack bleibt ja nicht zwischen Schraube und Felge. Wenn man fährt gibt es wechselnde Belastungen auf die Schraube. Dadurch arbeitet sich der Lack raus oder wird sehr weit verdichtet. Jetzt hat man zwischen Schraubensitz und Schraube einen kleinen Spalt. Dann ist es nur noch eine Frage von ein paar Kilometern, bis die Schrauben draußen sind.


Genau deswegen gehört weder an die Felge, noch an die Schraube, noch an das Gewinde irgendwas dran. Keine Kupferpaste, kein Fett, kein Motoröl, kein WD40, keine Keramikpaste, kein Waffenöl, kein Wodka, einfach nichts. Durch einen Schmier oder Gleitstoff wird:
1. Die Schraube selbst mit Drehmomentschlüssel viel zu fest angeknallt, weil die Reibung des Gewindes minimiert wird, die der Drehmomentschlüssel für ein korrektes Anziehen braucht.
2. Die Eigenhämmung des Feingewindes und des Konus geht verloren. Diese braucht man aber, weil Radschrauben *NICHT* selbstsichernd sind.
3. Können diese Schmiestoffe, grade Fett oder Öl durch die Fliehkraft auf die Bremsscheibe geraten, was dann zu 0 Bremswirkung führt. Selbst 2-3 Tropfen Öl auf einer Bremsscheibe und man kann fast nicht mehr stoppen im schlimmsten Fall!


----------



## Beam39 (5. April 2014)

Jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. 

Meine Felgen haben seit bereits 1 1/2 Jahren PlastiDip drauf und auch bei mir wurde der Schraubensitz mitlackiert und stell dir vor in den 1 1/2 Jahren is mir noch kein einziger Reifen abgeflogen und hat ein Dorf vernichtet, weder hatte ich Schwierigkeiten die Räder abzunehmen noch hat sich was am Drehmoment getan (meine Räder werden mindestens 2 mal im Monat kontrolliert).

Is ja schlimm


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2014)

Dann hattest du einfach Glück. Nur weil man mal Glück gehabt hat muss man es ja nicht absichtlich rausfordern. ...ist nicht das erste Mal das ich irgendwo hinfahren musste, weil das Rad nicht mehr an der Narbe sitzt...
Bei uns in der Werkstatt gibt es ne absolute 0 Fehler Tolleranz in Sachen Radschrauben. Da gibt es nicht nur ein extra Feld auf dem Auftrag wo man das korrekte anziehen bestätigt, sondern der Drehmomentschlüssel muss mitvermerkt werden. Und da gab es meines wissens noch nicht 1 Fall, wo sich die Schrauben gelockert haben. Es würde da sicher nicht ohne Grund so ein riesen Zirkus gemacht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. April 2014)

Das habe ich aber auch schon so gelesen, das man da am besten irgendwas reinmacht, was das mitlackieren verhindert. Ich würde da auch extrem vorsichtig sein, es kann ja sonstwas passieren wenn sich der Reifen einfach mal auf der AB lockert, da er ja dort auch einer großen Kraft ausgesetzt ist, da man dort besonders schnell fährt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. April 2014)

Autofahren an sich ist aber nicht schwer, ich frag mich immer wie die Fahrschüler so ein Auto absterben lassen...
Jeder weiß doch, wenn man anhält per Bremse, tritt man die kupplung 


Heute schon wieder auf nen abeflexten Schrauben getreten, denn wieder rauszukriegen hat ganz schön Kraft erfordert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2014)

Man schaut sich am besten Russian Dash Cam Crash Videos auf Youtube an. Da gibts immer ordendlich Action, wenn nen Auto oder LKW nen Reifen verliert.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. April 2014)

Dass bei mir kann aber auch an meinem Umfeld liegen.
Seit ich acht bin fahr ich Traktor, seit ich 13 bin fahr ich Auto und Quad


----------



## Zoon (5. April 2014)

Da hat Bad Frag recht, beim alten Kia Sorento gabs mal nen Rückruf wegen selbst lösender Felgen: Bei nem Sondermodell mit lackierten Felgen - Grund siehe oben



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Meine 3 Monate alte Felge vs. ein großer Kiesel auf der Straße im Halbdunkel auf dem Weg zum Dienst  .


 
Großer Kiesel?!? Sieht eher nach dicken Brocken aus oder Schlaglochgröße: Krater.


----------



## fatlace (5. April 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich glaube der ist auch nun gedippt.   Bei DipYourCar gibt es ein "Gegenmittel" das es bei dünnen Stellen ganz einfach mit einem Lappen abgeht wenn man das Zeug aufträgt.     Siehe Oben. Wobei eine Felge war nach der 2 Schicht total misslungen als die Sprühpistole meinen musste schön zu rotzen trotz nur 2 Schichten ging es wunderbar ab, klar Spaß macht es nicht aber es geht ab.
> 
> 
> Meine erste "Jugendsünde"


 
ich würd die felgen 1x in 2 wochen aufjedenfall waschen, wen sie schwarz bleiben sollen.
hatte plasti dip auf meinen alten sommerfelgen, die sind nach ner zeit grau/braun geworden vom bremsstaub und man hat es nichtmehr abgewaschen bekommen.
ich hab 8 stunden damit verbracht den scheiss wieder abzureissen, obwohl ich eigentlich recht viel drauf gemacht habe.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. April 2014)

Ich halte von dem dippen irgendwie nicht so viel, das Zeug fühlt sich doch dann auch mehr nach Plastik als nach metall an oder ?

Errinnert mich so an die Oberfläche des Bitfenix shinobi


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich halte von dem dippen irgendwie nicht so viel, das Zeug fühlt sich doch dann auch mehr nach Plastik als nach metall an oder ?
> 
> Errinnert mich so an die Oberfläche des Bitfenix shinobi



In your face, *****


----------



## fatlace (6. April 2014)

war gerade in bad oyenhausen im kino, komme da um 23:30 raus, und aufeinmal alles voller bullen und getunten autos.
war wohl irgendein treffen angesagt.
geh ich zu meinem auto und dann war dort erstmal ne verfolgungsjagd wo ein e39 m5 vor den bullen abgehauen ist.
ist im voll befahrenen kreisverkehr in die falsche richtung gefahren und weg war er, die bullen standen dann am kreisverkehr und konnten nix machen, dachte die machen sirene an und hinterher, aber sind einfach stehen geblieben.
Kennzeichen werden die sich wohl notiert haben.
zum glück war das ein breiter kreisverkehr das niemand zu schaden gekommen ist, richtiger idiot.
bin dann noch bisschen rumgelaufen mit meiner freundin.
waren schon paar coole autos bei(skyilens, evos, eclipse, subaru wrx, m3 ect)
manchmal schäme ich mich ja bmw zu fahren, nur bmw fahrer waren dort am terz machen, burnouts, motor hochdrehen, viel zu schnell vorbei fahren, versuchen zu driften usw-.-


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2014)

Ich war auch bis vorhin auf einem markenübergreifendem Treffen (in Oldenburg)
War gut was los um es dezent auszudrücken 
Geschätzt 2500 Autos 
(Der Parkplatz fasst >3000 Autos und nahezu jede Parklücke war belegt)


----------



## Beam39 (6. April 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> war gerade in bad oyenhausen im kino, komme da um 23:30 raus, und aufeinmal alles voller bullen und getunten autos.
> war wohl irgendein treffen angesagt.
> geh ich zu meinem auto und dann war dort erstmal ne verfolgungsjagd wo ein e39 m5 vor den bullen abgehauen ist.
> ist im voll befahrenen kreisverkehr in die falsche richtung gefahren und weg war er, die bullen standen dann am kreisverkehr und konnten nix machen, dachte die machen sirene an und hinterher, aber sind einfach stehen geblieben.
> ...


 
Geht mir genauso, aber da muss man halt drüberstehen. Besonders tragisch wenn sone Fahrzeuge wie M5 etc. in den Händen von solchen Idioten landen. Der wird wohl einen triftigen Grund gehabt haben das er sich entschieden hat vor den Bullen abzuhauen, das ist nicht ohne.


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Klutten aktualisier mal dein Avatar mensch, ich muss mittlerweile schon mit offenen Fenstern fahren weils so warm is


 


Verminaard schrieb:


> Klutten ist halt eiskalt!


 
Ja ja ja ...ihr habt es aber auch eilig mit Ostern. 

Für heute steht bei mir endlich der Wechsel auf Sommerräder an. Habe am Montag meine neuen Reifen hinten bekommen und in den lezten Tagen die Felgen schön aufbereitet (geknetet, poliert und versiegelt). In Verbindung mit den Keramikbelägen, die neue Bremse werde ich wohl Ostern einbauen, sollten diese dann auch mal ein paar Tage länger sauber bleiben.

Anschließend folgt dann noch die Vermessung der Hinterachse. Zu den defekten Reifen meinte Hankook nur: Karkassenbruch durch zu wenig Luftdruck. ...ist klar bei einem gleichmäßig auf 5mm abgefahrenen Reifen mit 3,3bar - der direkt von Hankook so angegeben wurde.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. April 2014)

3,3 bar? Alle Autos der Familie laufen mit 2,2-2,5 bar. 
Nur mein Fahrrad ist bei 3,5-3,7 bar...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> 3,3 bar? Alle Autos der Familie laufen mit 2,2-2,5 bar.
> Nur mein Fahrrad ist bei 3,5-3,7 bar...


 
Kommt auf's Fahrzeug, Reifenbreite und Querschnitt an 
Für recht breite Reifen mit wenig Querschnitt am relativ schweren Auto ist das i.O.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Haha war wiedeer klar die BMW fahrer   war bestimmt irgend ein Season Opening treffen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Anschließend folgt dann noch die Vermessung der Hinterachse. Zu den defekten Reifen meinte Hankook nur: Karkassenbruch durch zu wenig Luftdruck. ...ist klar bei einem gleichmäßig auf 5mm abgefahrenen Reifen mit 3,3bar - der direkt von Hankook so angegeben wurde.


 3,3 Bar voll beladen?  Also ich kenn kein Auto das leer so viel bekommt. Außer halt Bundeswehr Fahrzeuge mit Spezialaufbau. Die bekommen 4-4,5 bar, wiegen aber auch fast 3,5 Tonnen.


----------



## McZonk (6. April 2014)

Ich glaube kaum, dass Klutten als Prüfingenieur Luft im Kofferraum umher karrt....


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2014)

Und warum nicht? Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt. Prüfingenieure müssen ihr Privatauto immer maximal beladen, damit es immer maximal geprüft wird?


----------



## McZonk (6. April 2014)

Klar . So wie ich Klutten kenne, fährt er allermöglichen nützliches Handwerkszeug mit sich herum und nutzt das Auto nicht rein privat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2014)

3,3 bar ist schon viel, da er aber glaube ich den E60 535d (?) fährt, passt das.
Selbst beim deutlich leichteren 135i gibt Michelin einen !Mindestdruck wie folgt an:

135i (bis 280km/h also offen):
215/40 R 18 89Y (XL) - VA = 2,7 bar
225/40 R 18 92Y (XL) - VA = 2,5 bar
245/35 R 18 92Y (XL) - HA = 3,0 bar  (ebenso bei HA: 225/40 R 18 92Y (XL))


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2014)

Die zu uns immer hinkommen haben alle ne Gurke, womit die zu den Werkstätten fahren und nen Privatauto. Wär sonst ja auch nen bischen teuer.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 3,3 bar ist schon viel, da er aber glaube ich den E60 535d (?) fährt, passt das.
> Selbst beim deutlich leichteren 135i gibt Michelin einen !Mindestdruck wie folgt an:
> 
> 135i (bis 280km/h also offen):
> ...


 Da sind aber Runflat drauf, oder?


----------



## watercooled (6. April 2014)

"Unser" Prüfer hier fährt nen Kadett der nur noch aus Rost besteht


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> "Unser" Prüfer hier fährt nen Kadett der nur noch aus Rost besteht


 Er kann ja auch selber ne Plakette draufmachen. ...natürlich prüft er den genauso sorgsam...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da sind aber Runflat drauf, oder?


 
Nee, sind nonRFT-Reifen 
Für RFTs wäre das deutlich zu viel.


----------



## fatlace (6. April 2014)

Hmm hab vom reifendruck ja keine ahnung.
Ich fahre vorne 225/35 19 und hinten 255/30 19 und fahr rundum 2,8 bar.
Is das zu wenig?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Hmm hab vom reifendruck ja keine ahnung.
> Ich fahre vorne 225/35 19 und hinten 255/30 19 und fahr rundum 2,8 bar.
> Is das zu wenig?


 
Das sollte passen.
Du fährst Hankooks, oder ? Die einfach mal anmailen bezüglich Reifendruck. Meistens können die dir dann genaue Werte mitteilen.


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

Da mein Arbeitstag häufig aus 12h+ besteht, verbringe ich einen Großteil des Tages auch im Auto, welches natürlich auch teilbeladen ist. Rein vom Platz ist nur der Fahrersitz frei, der Rest ist belegt. Auf dem Beifahrersitz findet das "Tagesgeschehen" statt, also Essen, Trinken, Tourenpläne, Post, usw. Auf der Rücksitzbank liegen meine Klamotten (Arbeit + Motorrad) und im Fußraum Werbegeschenke und meine Gasprüfutensilien. Der Kofferraum ist voll mit Koffer, AU-Gerät, Aktenkoffer und zwei Kisten mit Lkw-Prüfutensilien. Dazu kleine Koffer mit Verzögerungsmessgerät (für Trecker ) und und und. Der Dampfer ist also alles, aber nicht leer.

Und da ich den ganzen Tag Spaß haben möchte, fahre ich eben so ein Spaßmobil als Nutzfahrzeug. Mit einer abgeranzten Karre möchte ich bei meinen Kunden auch nicht auf den Hof kommen - das wäre unpassend. Mit Spesen kann man so etwas gut fahren, ohne dass es zu teuer kommt. Man lebt schließlich nur einmal ...und Geringverdiener bin ich auch nicht. 



fatlace schrieb:


> Hmm hab vom reifendruck ja keine ahnung.
> Ich fahre vorne 225/35 19 und hinten 255/30 19 und fahr rundum 2,8 bar.
> Is das zu wenig?



Für alle Serienbereifungen hast du einen Aufkleber an der Tür.

2,6/1,8 bar sind bei mir z.b. für meine Winterreifen in 245/40R18 angesagt. 245/35R19 sind mit 2,8 bar angegeben. Hankook liegt also mit der Angabe für die VA nur 0,2 bar über BMW-Angabe ...und für die HA gibt es keine Vorgabe seitens BMW, da es die Mischbereifung offiziell nicht gibt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

So, wenn ich so viel Mist schreibe zum Thema TÜV, dann soll mir ja mal der Experte (@Klutten) z.B. mal sagen wie der Porsche GT3 RS (der neue) seinen Spoiler so ab Werk eingetragen bekommt. Man bekommt für ein normales Auto keinen verdammten Flügel eingetragen, sobald der Alu Füße hat, aber beim GT3 RS geht das oder wie ? Zu den Alu Füßen wird dir gesagt, es besteht eine hohe Verletzungsgefahr, da der beim Unfall nicht so zerbricht wie GFK oder Carbon, sondern schärfere Kanten und halt so stabil ist. Aber Porsche hat auf ihrem GT3 RS Alu Füße am Spoiler dran, we geht das den bitte? Bauen die keine Unfälle, wo das gefährlich werden kann, oder wo liegt hier der Grund, ich habe gehört das liegt daran das Porsche die Haftung oder so übernimmt, ich weiß nicht den genauen Begriff wie das nochmal war. Oder halt die ham Geld dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. April 2014)

Ich glaube kaum, dass bestimmte Materialien zulassungsseitig vorgeschrieben oder verboten sind. Es werden dort vermutlich nur bestimmte crashrelevante Eigenschaften gefordert. Wie der Hersteller das umsetzt bleibt ihm über lassen bzw. muss er nachweisen.

Porsche wird ganz sicher net wegen ein paar Spoilerfüßle irgendeine Haftung übernehmen!


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wer das auf Alu-Halter begrenzt, aber grundsätzlich ist es ganz einfach. Im Außenbereich dürfen schon mal keine splitternden Materialien verbaut werden. Carbon oder Gfk wären also für das Trägersystem auch nicht geeignet. Schlussendlich ist aber der Knackpunkt, dass die Hersteller einen riesigen Aufwand (Windkanal, Festigkeitsgutachten, Crashtests, Fahrverhalten, Materialprüfzeugnisse usw.) betreiben und sich Dinge EG-typgenehmigen lassen. Das kostet Unsummen und muss auch im Crash nachgewiesen werden - viel Spaß als Privatperson . Diesen Aufwand kann (und will) ein Zubehörhersteller nicht betreiben, was eben auch dafür sorgt, dass es am Markt so gut wie keinen extravaganten Spoiler zu kaufen gibt. Da niemand die Festigkeit und die anderen Eigenschaften mal eben so nachweisen kann, gibt es auch keine nachträgliche Eintragung. 

Dazu wird es sicher noch einige weitere Gesichtspunkte geben, die mir nicht bekannt sind ...denn auch ich weiß nie alles.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Naja Aftermarket Spoiler gibt es viele, nur halt nicht in Deutschland, die muss man sich dann importieren. 

Es gibt ja von Hella diese Linsen (http://www.exotic-importz.de/bilder/impressionen/r34_scheinwerfer_umgebaut.jpg) Hier denke mal ganz gut zu sehen, das dort in der Mitte eine solche Linse eingesetzt ist, die normalen Hella Linsen kann man mit solchem Umbau eintragen lassen, aber nun haben sie neue LED Linsen herausgebracht, die natürlich besser sind, und die sind nur Eintragbar wenn kein Glas mehr davor ist, also nicht im Scheinwerfer drin. Warum ist es den nun aufeinmal schlimm wenn sie wo eingebaut sind, ist doch besser als Scheinwerfer zu haben, die auf die andere Straßenseite ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

Es ist mir neu, dass man lichttechnische Einrichtungen eintragen lassen kann. Das erübrigt sich nämlich, da alle LTEs ein E-Prüfzeichen aufweisen müssen und damit eintragungsfrei sind. Sie müssen halt nur an das Fahrzeug passen und gewisse technische Randbedingungen erfüllen.


----------



## McZonk (6. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die zu uns immer hinkommen haben alle ne Gurke, womit die zu den Werkstätten fahren und nen Privatauto. Wär sonst ja auch nen bischen teuer.


 Naja, du kennst eben Klutten nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es ist mir neu, dass man lichttechnische Einrichtungen eintragen lassen kann. Das erübrigt sich nämlich, da alle LTEs ein E-Prüfzeichen aufweisen müssen und damit eintragungsfrei sind. Sie müssen halt nur an das Fahrzeug passen und gewisse technische Randbedingungen erfüllen.


 

Ja ich meine ja nicht direkt eingetragen, sondern eher abgenommen bei der vollabnahme, da das Glas davor ja kein E Zeichen hat. Vielleicht habe ich es auch nur falsch im Kopf gerade...


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

Kein E-Prüfzeichen -> keine Freigabe in Deutschland -> *gar nicht* eintragungsfähig

Lichttechnische Einrichtungen *müssen *bauartgenehmigt sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Ne aber machen ja alle so, also die Hella Linse hat ja ein E-Kennzeichen, aber halt das Scheinwerferglas davor nicht, da es dieses Fahrzeug ja nicht offiziell in Deutschland gab. 

Und wenn die Scheinwerfer für unseren Verkehr geeignet wären, und man nicht umbauen müsste, kann man auch ohne E Kennzeichnung eintragen, man muss nur ein Lichttechnisches Gutachten beim Lichttechnischen institut machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2014)

...zum Glück darf nicht an Scheinwerfern rumgebaut werden. Fahren schon genug Autos rum, wo das Licht verpfuscht ist. Da leuchtet das Abbendlicht 3-4 Meter weit oder in den Himmel, die Lampen sind grundsätzlich eh falsch im Sockel und die Scheibe ist so blind, dass man denken könnte es ist Mattlack drauf.



McZonk schrieb:


> Naja, du kennst eben Klutten nicht.


 Hmmmm anscheinend. Ich hab noch keinen Dekra Mann gesehen, der bei uns mit so nem dicken Auto vorgefahren kommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...zum Glück darf nicht an Scheinwerfern rumgebaut werden. Fahren schon genug Autos rum, wo das Licht verpfuscht ist. Da leuchtet das Abbendlicht 3-4 Meter weit oder in den Himmel, die Lampen sind grundsätzlich eh falsch im Sockel und die Scheibe ist so blind, dass man denken könnte es ist Mattlack drauf.


 
This 
Da kenne ich auch so ein paar Kandidaten.
In der Woche kommt mir auch fast jeden Morgen einer entgegen, der auch das Licht viel zu hoch gestellt hat.
Sowas muss man doch merken, wenn man alles anleuchtet, außer die Fahrbahn


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne aber machen ja alle so, ..., da es dieses Fahrzeug ja nicht offiziell in Deutschland gab.
> 
> Und wenn die Scheinwerfer für unseren Verkehr geeignet wären, und man nicht umbauen müsste, kann man auch ohne E Kennzeichnung eintragen, man muss nur ein Lichttechnisches Gutachten beim Lichttechnischen institut machen.



Das ist doch wieder etwas völlig anderes und auch schon (ich glaube) fast veraltet. Wenn man ein Fahrzeug importiert, welches nicht über passendes Abblendlicht verfügt, dann musste man dieses zumindest so umrüsten, dass es nicht den Winkel für Linksverkehr hatte. Der Rest wurde in Einzelfällen mit "In-etwa-Wirkung" eingetragen, was sich aber nicht explizit auf ein einzelnes Teil bezieht, sondern das Gesamtsystem. Das funktioniert aber nicht bei einem Fahrzeug, welches grundsätzlich in Europa erhältlich war oder ist. Der §21 hat - oder verliert demnächst - aber seine Gültigkeit. Im Nutzfahrzeugbereich läuft mittlerweile (seit 01.01.14) alles über §13(1) EG-FGV, im Pkw-Bereich wird das natürlich folgen.

Ein gutes Beispiel für das legale In-Verkehr-bringen sind diverse Ami-Schlitten, die mit  "In-etwa-Wirkung"auch hier fahren dürfen. Meist haben die keinen Winkel, sondern nur eine horizontale Hell- / Dunkelgrenze.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Was meinst du damit genau, das man nur noch die Scheinwerfer umstellen muss, und nichtmehr Umrüsten ? Sofern sie so Umstellbar sind das sie den Verkehr nicht blenden und in etwa die Wirkung haben ? 

Achja, eine Frage noch zur LWR, manche Prüfer meinen das eine LWR bei Xenon zwar Pflicht ist, aber wenn das Fahrzeug nur wenig zugeladen werden kann, Sportcoupe, kleiner Kofferraum und evtl. sogar keine Rückbank, das dann keine LWR zwingend notwendig ist. Da ja das Fahrzeug sich nicht so stark neigen kann. In meinen Augen logisch, aber wie sieht das aus, ist das dann so rechtmäßig in Ordnung, oder eher nicht.


----------



## Re4dt (6. April 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich würd die felgen 1x in 2 wochen aufjedenfall waschen, wen sie schwarz bleiben sollen.


   Danke für den Tipp werde es mir zu herzen nehmen


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> das Zeug fühlt sich doch dann auch mehr nach Plastik als nach metall an oder ?


Du hast dir im Grunde genommen die Frage selber beantwortet.       

Weiß jemand ob das ersetzten der Lampen im Innenraum auf LED's legal ist? Damit sind die Leseleuchten und Co gemeint die beim lediglich aufschließen des Autos/Tür angehen.  

Und beim Kennzeichenlicht sofern das Ding ein E Prüfkennzeichen hat -> Legal?


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. April 2014)

"Lustig" sind auch die "Experten" die mit ihrem Schlumpf blauen ebay 20€ Xenon Kits ankommen und alles weg blenden


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> "Lustig" sind auch die "Experten" die mit ihrem Schlumpf blauen ebay 20€ Xenon Kits ankommen und alles weg blenden


 
Bevorzugt bei polnischen Verkehrsteilnehmern auf der A2 zu beobachten - meist ältere Astras/Vectras...


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit genau, das man nur noch die Scheinwerfer umstellen muss, und nichtmehr Umrüsten ? Sofern sie so Umstellbar sind das sie den Verkehr nicht blenden und in etwa die Wirkung haben ?



Ich verstehe dich nicht genau. Grundsätzlich sind das Einzelfallentscheidungen. Importierst du dir z.B. ein Fahrzeug aus England, wird man dich zunächst auffordern, dieses auf Rechtsverkehr umzurüsten. Meist wird dieses ja irgendwo auf der Welt so angeboten, sodass eine Umrüstung möglich ist. Da diese Scheinwerfer aber mit Sicherheit kein E-Prüfzeichen aufweisen, wird dann mit In-etwa-Wirkung gearbeitet. Wie gesagt, alles eine absolute Einzelfallentscheidung und nicht pauschal gültig für alles, was man auf diesem Erdball kaufen kann.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Achja, eine Frage noch zur LWR, manche Prüfer meinen das eine LWR bei Xenon zwar Pflicht ist, aber wenn das Fahrzeug nur wenig zugeladen werden kann, Sportcoupe, kleiner Kofferraum und evtl. sogar keine Rückbank, das dann keine LWR zwingend notwendig ist. Da ja das Fahrzeug sich nicht so stark neigen kann. In meinen Augen logisch, aber wie sieht das aus, ist das dann so rechtmäßig in Ordnung, oder eher nicht.


 
Deine Fragen sind sehr umfangreich und nicht mal eben zwischen Tür und Angel beantwortet. So verhält es sich auch mit Gasentladungslampen und angrenzenden Rechtsvorschriften. Erklären kann ich das zwar, aber das wäre mir zu viel Schreibarbeit. Als kleine Lektüre empfehle ich dir da die Webseite des Bundesverkehrsministeriums und da die UN/ECE-Regelungen (126 Stück!). Etliche davon behandeln lichttechnische Einrichtungen, wobei für dich in dem Fall die ECE-R48 und agrenzend sicher noch ECE-R99 sind.



Re4dt schrieb:


> ... Weiß jemand ob das ersetzten der Lampen im Innenraum auf LED's legal ist?
> 
> ... Und beim Kennzeichenlicht sofern das Ding ein E Prüfkennzeichen hat -> Legal?


 
Beide Male -> ja


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Na mir würden ncoh ein paar Fragen einfallen ;D


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

Lies nur mal einen Teil einer einzigen ECE-Regelung. Dann kannst du dir vorstellen, wie komplex Fahrzeugtechnik und Überwachung ist und was da alles Beachtung findet.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Mach ich wenn ich Zeit habe, aber zum Glück gibts kompetente Firmen dafür


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> "Lustig" sind auch die "Experten" die mit ihrem Schlumpf blauen ebay 20€ Xenon Kits ankommen und alles weg blenden


 Am besten noch in nen H1 oder H4 Scheinwerfer gesteckt, wo die Fokussierung nicht mehr passt und hinterher weniger Licht rauskommt. Dann zerfrisst das UV Licht auch noch den Scheinwerfer und es kommt noch weniger Licht raus. Ich frag mich sowieso wie Gasentladungsscheinwerfer auf den Markt kommen dürften ohne UV Filter.  Ist ja nicht so das Licht von Gasentladungslampen besonders ungefährlich ist.


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2014)

Sicher? Hoffentlich nicht solche, über die du neulich bezüglich diverser Umbauten geschrieben hast. Firmen besitzen zu 99% nur einen Tunnelblick und legen sich die gesetzlichen Randbedingungen passend für ihre Belange zurecht. Glücklicherweise gibt es Kontrollorgane, die das letzte Wort haben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Was hälst du den von der Firma RHD//Speedmaster. Die gibt es glaube schon 14 Jahre, und viele gehen da hin. Die haben auch ein großes Datenarchiv für diverse Gutachten.


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2014)

Was hast du eigentlich ständig mit RHD? So toll sind die nicht und dann auch noch völlig überteuert.


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2014)

Er hat noch nicht mal nen Lappen und hat den namen irgendwo mal gelesen...


----------



## Beam39 (7. April 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich ständig mit RHD? So toll sind die nicht und dann auch noch völlig überteuert.


 
Du hast doch keine Ahnung von was du redest, hast ja schließlich überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Firmen machen können, diverse Forenuser sagen es ist gut, also is es das auch


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

Sagt mal, nur interessehalber....fragt ihr euch manchmal auch wie Person "xy" sich Auto "xy" überhaupt leisten kann....bzw. wie sie das finanzieren?
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele aus meiner unmittelbaren Nähe: 
Dönerbudenbesitzer --> S500 (aktuelle Baureihe)
Komischer braungebrannter Typ Anfang 30 --> CL 65 AMG (BJ 12/13)
Verkäufer vom Lidl --> Neuer GTI Performance
Sohn aus irakischer Abstammung ca mitte 20 --> Audi A8 4,2 (Bj. geschätzt 2010)

So ich verdiene "nicht schlecht", lebe relativ sparsam, es bleibt am Ende des Monats auch gut was über......aber sämtliche Rechnungen die ich anstelle kommen am Ende zum Ergebnis --> obrige Autos (außer GTI) nicht unterhaltbar (Versicherung/Reperaturen/Service/Kaufpreis/BENZIIIIIN etc.).

Was machen Die richtig, was mache ich falsch? 

Grüße


----------



## JC88 (7. April 2014)

Naja, ist die Frage wie die genannten Autos finanziert werden. 
Gespart und bar bezahlt? Möglich, aber unwahrscheinlich 
Leasing, sehr wahrscheinlich da geringe laufende Kosten (großer Kostenpunkt kommt ja meist erst am Ende)
Finanzierung, vlt. Privat, vlt. per Bank

Service, Reperatur, Wartung? Wird unter der Hand gemacht oder garnicht, spart sicher jede Menge an Geld.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. April 2014)

Einfach den Autokredit über 5 Jahre gestreckt und schon geht das. (Selbst so gemacht)

In Zeiten von unter 1% Guthabenzinsen kann man sein Geld ruhig verschleudern.


----------



## marvinj (7. April 2014)

Gegebenenfalls nutzen die Leasing-Angebote. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass es auf Pump gekauft wurde, wie fast alles heute. Die Hersteller werden ja dauernd mit 0% Finazierungen und ähnlichem. Da kann man ja mal drauf gucken, udn wems gefällt, der fährt dann A6/7/8 
Das Einzige, die neuen Autos werden weniger Verbrauchen als 15 Jahre alte, außer man kauft Porsche etc..


----------



## JC88 (7. April 2014)

Darf nur nix kaputt gehen am Schätzchen, sonst ist die ganze rechnung hin


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Einfach den Autokredit über 5 Jahre gestreckt und schon geht das. (Selbst so gemacht)
> 
> In Zeiten von unter 1% Guthabenzinsen kann man sein Geld ruhig verschleudern.


 
Ein CL65 kostet gebraucht Bj. 2012 *ab* 139.000€. Das sind pro Jahr 28000€ (oder ein GTI) --> Link
Aber vom Kaufen mal ganz abgesehen...um die Versicherung kommt man nicht herum, genauso wenig um einen Durschnittsverbrauch vom 15-20 Litern.......wenn man dann bei solchen Kisten neue Reifen braucht --> kann man gleich den nächsten 5 Jahreskredit abschließen.


----------



## JC88 (7. April 2014)

Naja gut. Ein "komischer" Typ (Hautfarbe egal) kann ja trotzdem einen gut bezahlten Job haben. Ich kenne genug Leute die Monatlich vlt. nicht so "viel" verdienen (5000-10000) und dann quartalsweise etwas "mehr" Provision bekommen. Das kann man dann in so einem Fahrzeug super gut anlegen. Würde ich zumindest so machen


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Naja gut. Ein "komischer" Typ (Hautfarbe egal) kann ja trotzdem einen gut bezahlten Job haben. Ich kenne genug Leute die Monatlich vlt. nicht so "viel" verdienen *(5000-10000)* und dann quartalsweise etwas "mehr" Provision bekommen. Das kann man dann in so einem Fahrzeug super gut anlegen. Würde ich zumindest so machen


 
Mit der Kohle würde das sicher klar gehen.....also eher mit den 10k statt der 5k.
Ich stelle mir gerade meinen Versicherungsfritzen vor, wenn ich bei ihm mit nem CL 65 ankomme --> jährl. Fahrleistung: 30.000km+x /inkl Vollkasko/SF12 = 
Hier abeitet doch jemand bei Mercedes oder?
Wär nett mal zu hören was ein Bremsenwechsel (Scheiben/Beläge/Arbeit) bei nem CL oder von mir aus S500 kostet....oder ne große Inspektion.....oder ein Satz Reifen...
Das lässt sich ja vermutlich auch ungefähr auf einen A8 4,2 anwenden....


----------



## XE85 (7. April 2014)

> Ein CL65 kostet gebraucht Bj. 2012 *ab* 139.000€. Das sind pro Jahr *28000€*


Nicht zwangsläufig, denn das Auto hat ja nach den 5 Jahren noch einen Restwert, der kann in die Raten mitein berechnet werden. Ein 2009er CL65 hat immer noch einen Wert von >55k€ - damit ist der Jährliche Betrag schon auf 16800€ gedrückt, ohne Anzahlung bei Kauf. Damit geht die Rate noch weiter runter. Das böse erwachen kommt dann halt meistens am Ende der Finanzierung - wenn man entweder 55k € auf den Tisch legen muss oder das Auto hergeben (+ etwaige Reperaturen zahlen muss).


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

Kurz mal Themenwechsel....Opel hat Absatzprobleme und darf in China nix verkaufen (GM Strategie)......und Buick lacht sich schlapp --> Auto-Verkaufszahlen-China


----------



## worco (7. April 2014)

Ja, die Autofrage stell ich mir auch öfter. Zu obigem Rechenbeispiel: 5.000-10.000 im Monat sind(v.a. letzteres) schon sehr viel, das erreichen wirklich prozentual gesehen nur sehr wenige Deutsche. Um 10.000 monatlich zu verdienen muss man entweder selbstständig sein, oder ne sehr gute Karriere hinlegen. 
Abgesehen davon sind 10.000€ monatlich auch "nur" ca 5350€ Netto. Davon dann noch Miete usw, dann sind das vllt noch 3500. das ist natürlich nen Haufen Geld, aber im Regelfall lange nicht ausreichend um davon so einen CL oder etwas in ähnlicher Preislage zu kaufen. 
Von 5000€ monatlich, von denen die meisten Menschen auch nur träumen können, sieht das sowieso noch düsterer aus.

Mit Leasing sieht das natürlich noch anders aus, aber nüchtern betrachtet muss man feststellen das es selbst mit guter Karriere und ohne Erbschaft kaum möglich ist in absehbarer Zeit ein deutsches Premiumfahrzeug zusammen zu sparen.
Deswegen bin ich schon lange von dem "Ziel" weg, und gucke lieber nach sowas wie nem 370Z und nem i30, oder vergleichbaren Kandidaten.


----------



## JC88 (7. April 2014)

Natürlich ist das viel, aber in gewissen Branchen nicht ungewöhnlich. Was dabei an Leben verloren geht sollte jedem klar sein (zumindest was meine Branche betrifft).
Ich bin bei dem CL mal davon ausgegangen das der Fahrer kein einfacher Lidl Verkäufer sein wird


----------



## worco (7. April 2014)

Das können aber wirklich nur Nischen sein. Ich arbeite selber in einer "Hoch-Lohn-Branche" mit hervorragendem Tarifvertrag und trotzdem sind 10.000 doch ein Stück entfernt. Habe auch Gespräche in Consultingfirmen gehabt und nen Kumpel bei einem sehr großen Internetunternehmen, aber auch dort sind (wenn wir mal 13,2 Monatsgehälter annehmen) über 130.000€/p.a. nicht die Regel, und ganz sicher nicht für irgendwelche Jungspunde drin. Wenn man hier über solche Dimensionen redet sollte man mMn nicht vergessen dass selbst deutsche Fahrzeuge wie ein gut ausgestatter 3er BMW oder eine C-Klasse für kaum einen heutzutage noch bar bezahlbar sind, sofern man nicht länger auf das Auto spart als es fahren soll.

Ein Beispiel: die neue C klasse kostet mit dem kleinsten Diesel und Edition 1 Paket, aber ohne alles andere 53.000€.
Nehmen wir an, das alte Auto hat nach 5 Jahren noch einen Restwert von 10.000€, so muss man ca 43.000€ sparen.
Als akzeptabel finde ich so ca 3 Jahre Sparzeit, a 36 Monate, das bedeutet jeden Monat etwa 1200€ sparen. 

Zusätzlich zu deinen ganzen Lebenshaltungskosten, wird mit 5000€ Monatlich(brutto) schon knapp, da bleiben dir nämlich zum Leben nur noch ca 1700€. davon musst du ja nicht nur Wohnung und Essen finanzieren, sondern zahlst ja auch für dein aktuelles Auto steuern, Versicherung, Sprit usw. Wenn du dazu noch ne Frau die weniger verdient hast oder Kinder, kannst dus eh vergessen.

Also wenn du 3 Jahre lang nichts großes (ala TV oder so) kaufst, nicht in den Urlaub fährst sondern nur auf deinen Stern sparst und einen guten Job mit 60.000€/p.a. hast(nochmal, das , dann kannst du dir ne C-Klasse mit kleinstem Diesel und "ok"-Ausstattung leisten.
Find ich völlig an der Realität vorbeigeplant von den Herstellern. Wer dann noch ein Haus baut kanns eh vergessen. 

Nochmal: Es gibt durchaus Familien(z.B. DINK) da mag sich das recht locker ausgehen und ich selber nage auch nicht am Hungertuch, aber generell find ich die Strategie der Hersteller, 99% der Bevölkerung nur noch Ratenkäufe oder Leasing zu ermöglichen, nicht besonders toll.

Edit: Gerade aus Interesse nochmal ein bisschen bei Statista geforscht, 5000€ oder mehr brutto verdienten im Jahr 2008 ca 5%. Große Steigerungen sollten seitdem nicht drin sein, nehmen wir mal an das blieb in etwa gleich. Da sind aber alle Altersgruppen mit drin, also der Unternehmer oder Abteilungsleiter mit 50 genauso wie der Azubi mit 18. Ich schätze(aber nur Vermutung!) das unter 40 Jahren der Anteil noch um einiges geringer ist als 5%.


----------



## JC88 (7. April 2014)

Aus Herstellersicht ist klar warum das so gemacht wird. Wenn ein Kunde ein Auto bar kauft seh ich den ggf. nie wieder.
Wenn ich den per Leasingvertrag binden kann, um Welten besser.


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das viel, aber in gewissen Branchen nicht ungewöhnlich. Was dabei an Leben verloren geht sollte jedem klar sein (zumindest was meine Branche betrifft).
> Ich bin bei dem CL mal davon ausgegangen *das der Fahrer kein einfacher Lidl Verkäufer sein wird*


 
Nein, wie beschrieben fährt der einfache Lidl Verkäufer einen neuen GTI performance.


----------



## worco (7. April 2014)

@ JC, ja das ist mir auch klar, genauso wie dass der Hersteller hier zusätzliche Gewinne z.B. in der Differenz zwischen Rückkaufpreis und späterem Wiederverkauf erwirtschaften kann. Auch mMn eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten wie die Autokonzerne noch wachsen können, die weltweiten Einkommen(Boomland China etc.) steigen zwar stark, sind aber von einem "Daimlerfähigen Niveau" noch weit entfernt. Aus rein persönlicher Sicht gefällt mir das allerdings trotzdem nicht, ich bin da noch altmodisch und "besitze" lieber.


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

worco schrieb:


> @ JC, ja das ist mir auch klar, genauso wie dass der Hersteller hier zusätzliche Gewinne z.B. in der Differenz zwischen Rückkaufpreis und späterem Wiederverkauf erwirtschaften kann. Auch mMn eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten wie die Autokonzerne noch wachsen können, die weltweiten Einkommen(Boomland China etc.) steigen zwar stark, sind aber von einem "Daimlerfähigen Niveau" noch weit entfernt. Aus rein persönlicher Sicht gefällt mir das allerdings trotzdem nicht, ich bin da noch altmodisch und *"besitze"* lieber.


 
Ich finde Eigentum besser als Besitz!


----------



## JC88 (7. April 2014)

Das stimmt. China boomt. Allerdings glaube ich das die breite masse heutzutage nicht mehr auf Qualität "geeicht" ist. Wenn ich so in meinem Umfeld schaue dann fahren die meisten ihr Auto weil es praktisch ist, wenig verbraucht, günstig war und und und. Aber kaum einer hat in seiner Prioritätenliste das Qualitätssigel von Benz und co an den obersten stellen.

Das böse erwachen kommt dann halt erst später wenn es defekte gibt. Wobei da auch VW/Audi, BMW und Benz keine glanzparaden hingelegt haben in den letzten Jahren.
Ich merke es nun selbst an meinem ersten VW (vorher Opel gefahren). Bj2009 und von heute auf morgen geht das Radio nicht mehr an. Und von VW bekommt man die aussage, das wird nicht mehr repariert, das wird direkt gegen ein neues getauscht


----------



## worco (7. April 2014)

Da kommen jetzt die Jura Experten(und schande über mich, ich sollte das auch besser wissen), aber ihr wisst ja auch so was ich meine, oder?!

Also: Ich eigentüme^^ lieber, als nur zeitweise Eigentum überantwortet zu bekommen.


----------



## Beam39 (7. April 2014)

Ich glaube jeder "normale Mensch" hat sich das bisher gefragt wie sowas geht, aber meist erklärt sich das dann alles ziemlich schnell von allein. Ich mein viele wohnen bis sie heiraten zu Hause ohne Miete etc. zahlen zu müssen, besonders auf dem Lande, und wenn dann jeder in dieser Familie arbeiten geht dann kann sich der Sohnemann gut was zur Seite legen. Und wenn er das nich will dann kauft er sich halt ein Fahrzeug auf Pump und zahlt in Ruhe seine Raten ohne das es ihn juckt.

Andere hingegen sehen Autos als ihr Hobby und sind bereit auf Urlaub etc. zu verzichten aber dafür ein schönes Fahrzeug unterhalten zu können. Andere hingegen können es sich eigentlich gar nicht leisten, kaufen es sich auf Pump und spätestens bei der nächsten Inspektion gucken sie dann in die Röhre.

Und Selbständige darf man im Allgemeinen nicht unterschätzen, auch diese "Budenbesitzer" nicht. Was manche da mit Brot und Fleisch an Gewinn erwirtschaften ist stellenweise unvorstellbar, dann wird noch geschickt in der Heimat investiert (aktueller Immobilienboom in der Türkei) und das Fahrzeug evtl. teilweise von den Steuern abgesetzt und schon is das Alles gar nicht mehr so schwer.

Es kommt halt stark auf die Ausgangssituation an. Wenn man früh aus dem Hause auszieht und dann zusätzlich studiert und keinerlei Unterstützung bzw. keine Große von der Familie bekommt is es klar dass es dann lediglich für nen Corsa etc. reicht, wenn überhaupt. Nach dem Studium muss man sich ja auch erst an die Verdienstspitze arbeiten und so zieht sich das Alles halt hinaus.


----------



## worco (7. April 2014)

Zum Thema Qualität(das hatte ich hier vor langer Zeit schonmal geschrieben) müssen sich mMn vor allem die fernöstlichen Hersteller nicht hinter den Deutschen verstecken. 
Natürlich nur wenn ich Qualität als das Ausbleiben von Schäden definiere, ionisierte Luft und ähnliche Spielereien gibt es dort eben bis jetzt noch nicht so häufig in der Ausstattungsliste. 
In meiner Familie(Schwester, Eltern, 2*2 Großeltern und Ich) werden nur japanische Autos gefahren und bisher gab es trotz größerer Laufleistungen dort keinen Grund für Klagen. Das kann ich so nicht von allen Bekannten mit deutschen Fabrikaten sagen.

Edit: mal eine kleine(unvollständige) Übersicht über die angesprochenen Fahrzeuge:
1x Toyota Avensis, 3x Corolla, 1x Auris, 2x Mazda 323f, 1x Mazda 3, 1x Mazda 2, 2x Nissan Sunny, 2x Primera, 1x Note, 1x Quashquai, evtl. noch weitere die ich grade nicht aufm Schirm habe. Diese so in den letzten vllt. 15 Jahren.
Ich kann mich an keinen erinnern bei dem es regelmäßig oder größere Schäden gab(bei den meisten an gar keine), nur der Note meiner Oma machte nach 4 Jahren Probleme mit dem Kabelbaum an der Heckklappe.

Und ganz ehrlich, gerade die neueren sind auch innen mMn nicht so viel schlechter von der Anmutung wie der Preisunterschied vermuten lassen könnte.


----------



## JC88 (7. April 2014)

Ich muss sagen das ich von meinem Passat CC auch mehr als enttäuscht bin. Ich meine der Karren kostet neu richtig viel Geld (kein Verhältnis zu den vorhin genannten Fahrzeugen ) und die Kiste klappert und rappelt überall.
Selbst die Tachoscheibe klappert bei untertourigem fahren. Metall quietscht und knartscht in jeder Kurve etc.
Wenn ich den neu gekauft hätte hätte ich den nach einer Woche wieder abgegeben...

Da war mein erstes Auto Corsa Bj89 ein leisetreter dagegen...


----------



## worco (7. April 2014)

Passat CC? Auch ein schönes Auto, jedenfalls von außen und scheinbar im Stand. 
Versteht mich hier nicht falsch, ich finde manches deutsche Auto auch schön(wenn auch nicht viele), ich find nur das der Preis nicht der Leistung angemessen ist. Auffallen tut das eben im Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern. 
Natürlich macht so ein neuer Stern in der Auffahrt aber immer noch mehr her als ein neuer Hyundai oder so, selbst wenn der für 30% weniger Preis mehr Ausstattung mitbringt.


----------



## JC88 (7. April 2014)

Das ist wohl wahr!


----------



## fatlace (7. April 2014)

Zum thema sich so ein auto leisten.
Ich kenne auch leute die kaufen sich einen 530d als jahreswagen und haben dann nur haftpflich versicherung
Bei mir auf arbeit ist son typ.
Hat letztes jahr paar mal gehagelt bei uns, da ist der immer blass im gesicht geworden
Wens seine karre erwischt ist er halt am arsch.


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

@fatlace

Da er nur Haftpflicht hat, kann man aber schon davon ausgehen, dass er die Karre "echt" gekauft und nicht finanziert oder geleased hat.
Mit anderen Worten wundert es mich, wie soooo viel "Einfältigkeit" in einer Person --> soooo viel Kohle zusammenbekommt?
(Zwischen 30-40k(eher) wird er ja bezahlt haben müssen)


----------



## fatlace (7. April 2014)

Ja bar bezahlt ist er, waren mein ich 36k. Aber trotzdem versichere ich sowas nicht nur mit haftpflicht. Naja ist meine meinung, ich hab bisher jedes auto bar bezahlt und werde es auch weiter tun. Jeder so wie er will
Was ich mir nicht leisten kann( auch service, versicherung ect) kauf ich mir nicht.
so wurde ich erzogen
Auf pump ist nur eins bei mir, das haus


----------



## worco (7. April 2014)

Nen Haus(oder auch ne Wohnung) ist ja auch ein bisschen ein dauerhafteres Gut, herzlichen Glückwunsch schon mal dazu


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2014)

Cooler Bericht über den Tesla vorallem der 2te Teil ist geil  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fa0qKPkzKY


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Das coolste ist das "Üaahha" vom Mitfahrer in Teil 2 

Der Tesla ist schon ein cooles Auto, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.
Aber der Innenraum geht mMn garnicht.


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

Was hast du gegen den Innenraum? Wegen den Displays?........weil sonst gibts da denke ich nicht viel zu meckern, halt schlicht.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Wenn ich nen TV vor der Nase will kann ich mich auch ins Wohnzimmer setzen.


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2014)

Mag sein, ich habe auch lieber schalter statt displays --> allein schon wegen der Rückmeldung.
Ich stelle jetzt aber mal die Behauptung auf, dass in 10-15 Jahren fast alle Neuwagen mit solchen Display ausgestattet werden.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Hab ich nix dagegen. Aber warum 17"?! Das ist einfach nur albern.


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2014)

Naja warum nicht ?  alles schön groß und kein 6 zoll Pixelschrott


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Das sieht aus als hätte man da den eben eingebaut weil zufällig noch 17" im Lager waren.
Ich hätte 13" gewählt. Oder 2 einzelne 10" Displays


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2014)

Das lenkt mMn nach nur noch mehr vom Fahren ab, allein wenn man nebenbei mit Handy spielt erhöht sich die UNfallwarscheinlich um über 20x. Was soll das werden mit nem Riesentablet vor der Nase, wenn ich mir das später vorstelle, alle mit 200+ Sachen auf der Linken Spur und nebenbei im Internet surfen und Youtube schauen.... Das einzige was annähernd sinnvoll ist, ist ein Navi.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Ist doch jetzt egal ob ich am Navi, an der Klima, dem Handy oder an der Beifahrerin rumspiele.
Ablenken tut das alles. Und wer meint während der (schnellen) fahrt an irgendwas rumfingern zu müssen der ist doch sowieso selbst schuld.


----------



## Verminaard (7. April 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Cooler Bericht über den Tesla vorallem der 2te Teil ist geil  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fa0qKPkzKY


 
Sehr schoen, danke fuer den Link.
Koennte ich mir so ein Ding leisten, ich haette es auf jeden Fall.

Gerade auch der Innenraum, einfach toll. Wir hier alle Technikfreaks, und beim Auto Rundinstrumente und kleine an die Windschutzscheibe gepappte Navis. Muss nicht sein. Konfigurierbare Anzeige, großes Navi.
Leise das Ding. Ein Motorroehren hat was, aber muss nicht unbedingt sein. Fehlen nur noch ein flaechendeckendes Ladestationsnetz und erschwingbar fuer eine breitere Masse. 100+ Tausend Euro ist eine Ansage.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt egal ob ich am Navi, an der Klima, dem Handy oder an der Beifahrerin rumspiele.
> Ablenken tut das alles. Und wer meint während der (schnellen) fahrt an irgendwas rumfingern zu müssen der ist doch sowieso selbst schuld.


 

Auf einem großen Tablet musst du permanent hinschauen, wo dein Klimaeinstellrädchen ist weist du ja, da muss man ja nicht hinschauen(so wie Tasten auf der Tastatur). Lenkt weniger ab als son  Riesending, und ich glaube nicht das früher Leute SMS oder so geschrieben haben beim Fahren, erst seit dem es Smartphones gibt. Allein schon eine Internet anbindung im Auto ist total schwachsinn, höchstens für die Leute auf der Rückbank, die brauchen sich ja nicht auf die Straße schauen. Die Leute schaffen es doch nichtmal mehr zu blinken, was soll das den werden wenn sie noch einen TV vor den Augen haben....


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hier abeitet doch jemand bei Mercedes oder?
> Wär nett mal zu hören was ein Bremsenwechsel (Scheiben/Beläge/Arbeit) bei nem CL oder von mir aus S500 kostet....oder ne große Inspektion.....oder ein Satz Reifen...


 Scheiben und Klötze bist du je nach Bremsanlage 1500-2500€ los. Große Inspektion mit nen paar Zusatzarbeiten auch schon mal 3000-4000€. Reifen sind nicht teuer solange man keine total ausgefallene Größe fährt. Sind ja keine Spezial S-Klasse Reifen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das später vorstelle, alle mit 200+ Sachen auf der Linken Spur und nebenbei im Internet surfen und Youtube schauen.


 Sowas ist sobald man fährt gesperrt, sollte man eigentlich wissen, da das schon bei fast jedem neuen Auto so ist.
(Klar kann man sich das auscodieren lassen, ist aber natürlich verboten)



Verminaard schrieb:


> 100+ Tausen Euro ist eine Ansage.


 
Der kleinste mit 60kWh 306PS fängt bei 65.740€ an.



JC88 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das ich von meinem Passat CC auch  mehr als enttäuscht bin. Ich meine der Karren kostet neu richtig viel  Geld (kein Verhältnis zu den vorhin genannten Fahrzeugen ) und die  Kiste klappert und rappelt überall.
> Selbst die Tachoscheibe klappert bei untertourigem fahren. Metall quietscht und knartscht in jeder Kurve etc.
> Wenn ich den neu gekauft hätte hätte ich den nach einer Woche wieder abgegeben...
> 
> Da war mein erstes Auto Corsa Bj89 ein leisetreter dagegen...



Wie alt und welche Laufleistung hat der denn ? Sonst mal beim  vorbei fahren und sich beschweren.
Oder den Passat CC verkaufen und den CC kaufen, da klappert und rappelt nix


----------



## Verminaard (7. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Auf einem großen Tablet musst du permanent hinschauen, wo dein Klimaeinstellrädchen ist weist du ja, da muss man ja nicht hinschauen(so wie Tasten auf der Tastatur). Lenkt weniger ab als son  Riesending, und ich glaube nicht das früher Leute SMS oder so geschrieben haben beim Fahren, erst seit dem es Smartphones gibt. Allein schon eine Internet anbindung im Auto ist total schwachsinn, höchstens für die Leute auf der Rückbank, die brauchen sich ja nicht auf die Straße schauen. Die Leute schaffen es doch nichtmal mehr zu blinken, was soll das den werden wenn sie noch einen TV vor den Augen haben....


 
Bedienung ist Gewohnheitssache.
Jedes KFZ hat die Bedienelemente irgendwie woanders.
Die Leute machen oft die unmoeglichsten Dinge waehrend des Fahrens. Das ist nicht erst seit dem Smartphonealter so.
SMS wurden genauso geschrieben wie telefoniert, Zeitung gelesen, geschminkt, Kaffee getrunken, Kippen gedreht, generell gegessen mit Trinken und das ohne vernuenftige Ablagen, selbst so Dinge wie Pornohefte lesen und dabei an sich selbst rumspielen fanden sich in Polizeiberichten wieder.
Stell jetzt etwas zur Zeit aussergewoehnliches nicht als Teufelswerk hin.
Wo ist das Problem wenn der Beifahrer waehrend der Fahrt Multimediateile nutzen kann? Passiert ja jetzt schon in manchen Fahrzeugen?
Man kann doch die Internetbedienung und Anderes was waehrend der Fahrt ablenkt im Fahrbetrieb einfach werksseitig deaktivieren.
Abgesehen davon, warum soll so ein Schirm mehr ablenken als ein MMI oder iDrive oder aehnliches? Nur weil man da auf einen sehr viel kleineren Schirm schauen muss waehrend man an einem Drehrad rumeiert oder seit neuestem sich mit einer Touchoberflaeche auseinandersetzten muss?
Ist von dieser Logik aus ein kleiner Schirm wo ich genauer hinschauen muss, weniger ablenkend als ein großer Schirm?

Ich kanne echt nicht nachvollziehen wieso man sich so sehr gegen Innovation oder Veraenderung gerade beim Auto wehrt.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der kleinste mit 60kWh 306PS fängt bei 65.740€ an.


 Hatte mir die HP erst nach dem Video angeschaut. Trotzdem fuer mich aktuell nicht wirklich vernuenftig erreichbar 
Mal schauen was die noch so fuer Modelle bringen. Bei einem schicken 2+2 Coupe/Cabrio mit Klappdach koennt ich echt schwach werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sowas ist sobald man fährt gesperrt, sollte man eigentlich wissen, da das schon bei fast jedem neuen Auto so ist.
> (Klar kann man sich das auscodieren lassen, ist aber natürlich verboten)


 Auscodieren ist nicht verboten. Baust du aber einen Unfall, wärend du grade TV guckst bist du dran.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auscodieren ist nicht verboten. Baust du aber einen Unfall, wärend du grade TV guckst bist du dran.


 
Ergibt sich ja daraus. Wer codiert sich das schon aus, um nicht während der Fahrt die Funktion zu nutzen  ?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich kanne echt nicht nachvollziehen wieso man sich so sehr gegen Innovation oder Veraenderung gerade beim Auto wehrt.


 
Ist bei ihm nix neues, er wehrt sich hier gegen alles


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2014)

Ich saß in den USA (um genau zu sein bei San Francisco) in nem Tesla drin (als Beifahrer) und muss sagen, das Auto ist geil 

Der Screen würde mich als Fahrer vermutlich etwas zu sehr ablenken, aber da sind die Amis anscheinend dran gewöhnt 
Was schon geil ist, ist die Beschleunigung bei jedem Mal aufs Gas treten


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ergibt sich ja daraus. Wer codiert sich  das schon aus, um nicht während der Fahrt die Funktion zu nutzen   ?


 Wieso, der Beifahrer kann doch wärend der Fahrt gemüdlich TV gucken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2014)

Und er weist dir als Fahrer im Falle eines Unfalls nach, dass du gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht auf das Display geguckt hast ?


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. April 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da mein Arbeitstag häufig aus 12h+ besteht, verbringe ich einen Großteil des Tages auch im Auto, welches natürlich auch teilbeladen ist. Rein vom Platz ist nur der Fahrersitz frei, der Rest ist belegt. Auf dem Beifahrersitz findet das "Tagesgeschehen" statt, also Essen, Trinken, Tourenpläne, Post, usw. Auf der Rücksitzbank liegen meine Klamotten (Arbeit + Motorrad) und im Fußraum Werbegeschenke und meine Gasprüfutensilien. Der Kofferraum ist voll mit Koffer, AU-Gerät, Aktenkoffer und zwei Kisten mit Lkw-Prüfutensilien. Dazu kleine Koffer mit Verzögerungsmessgerät (für Trecker ) und und und. Der Dampfer ist also alles, aber nicht leer.


 
Ja mit den Prüfern macht man was mit, einen häts mal fast über den Lenker unseres Quads gedreht 
Hyraulische 4-Rad Bremse ohne ABS und Pflaster ftw ;D

Wenn sie schlecht drauf sind wird wieder iwas weggesprochen.
z.B. Die Blinker(gläser) bei unserm IHC-633
Seit Jahren fährt man so, der Prüfer war schlecht drauf dann gabs eben neue...

Genauso wie man zum TÜV seit Jahren immer wieder die Originalbereifung draufschraubt (IHC-744)
Weil man die breiteren nicht eintragen will...

Ohne könnte man aber mit nem Mähwerk wenns nass ist nicht Futter holen...


----------



## Dustin91 (7. April 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezgl. der Möglichkeit, das Soundsystem im Auto zu verbessern. Habe nen 2007er A3 (mit RNS-E und MMI) und hätte gerne bessere Lautsprecher.
Unser Familienauto (VW Touran mit 8 Lautsprecher-System) hat nen besseren und satteren Klang und zumindest dieses Niveau möchte ich auf jeden Fall erreichen, damit nicht jedes Mal wieder die Ernüchterung kommt, wenn ich vom Touran in den A3 steige

Es soll keine shice Anlage werden, wo dann das Kennzeichen vor Bass klappert, sondern was gescheites. Kann man da selber überhaupt gescheit was ändern, oder muss das der  übernehmen?
Und ist das überhaupt möglich bzw. realistisch?


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Muss doch keiner wissen das der Screen an war...

Im Sommer letztes Jahr war ein Tag lang Probefahrttag von Tesla bei uns.
Aber da konnte ich mit dem Auto noch nix anfangen und bin deswegen auch nicht hin.

@A3 Frage: Klar ist das möglich. Müestest nur den passenden Verstärker kaufen (wahrscheinlich direkt bei Audi bestellen) und die nächstgrößeren Lautsprecher (auch von Audi) und dann vlt am Radio aufs andere LS System umcodieren.


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2014)

Glaub nicht das der stärker ablenkt wie ein Navi oder so Bildschirm bleibt Bildschirm und zur Not gibts bestimmt Sprachsteuerung  
Ich war nach dem Video total fasziniert von dem Teil würde mir den wenn ich könnte sofort holen. Selbst mit sportlicher Fahrweise bis zu 300km sind schon nicht schlecht und dann noch das kostenlose "tanken". Außerdem scheint es mir sind die Tesla Leute ziemlich nett und der Kunde steht bei denen noch wirklich im Mittelpunkt


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

Zum Thema Elektroautos. Da wird sich in den nächsten Jahren nicht wirklich was tun. Warum? Ganz einfach. Unser Stromnetz ist nicht dafür geeignet.

Ich musste letztens mit nem elektro Smart ne längere Probefahrt machen. Etwas über 60km und der Akku war leer. Danach musste der an einer normalen 3,8 kW Schuko Steckdose 8,5 Stunden laden. Und das waren nur 60 Kilometer und es war nur ein Smart, der fast nix verbraucht.

Nehmen wir mal an es gäbe einen Elektro A3 und der hätte eine so große Batterie, dass ich zur Nordschleife hin und zurückfahren könnte. Ich bin ja öfter für den Samstag bei VLN Rennen am Ring. Mit nem Verbrennungsauto kein Thema.
Wenn ich jetzt pro Fahrt etwa 200kW an Energie verbrauche(was ein realistischer Wert ist), dann macht das 400 kW die ich Samstag Abend aus dem Auto Akku rausgefahren hab. Wenn ich den jetzt in eine normale Schuko Steckdose stecke, dann muss ich satte *105 Stunden (4,5 Tage)* warten, bis der wieder vollgeladen ist. Das Problem ist, dass ich in 35 Stunden schon wieder am Montag zu Arbeit muss. Das heißt es wird das Laden jeden Tag für ~10 Stunden unterbrochen, bis ich wieder zuhause bin. Der Arbeitsweg verbraucht dann auch wieder etwas. Wenn man das jetzt mal so grob rechnet, dann brauch ich an einer normalen Schuko Steckdose *eine Woche*, bis mein Auto wieder voll ist. Das Problem ist, wenn mal ne ungeplante Fahrt dazu kommt.

Das Maximum, was ein Privathaushalt an Steckdose bekommen kann, ist glaub ich eine 12,8 kW Dose.(400V, 32A) Selbst an so einer Dose braucht das Laden(wir gehen wieder von 100% Effizienz aus, die es nicht leider nicht gibt) immer noch *31 Stunden.*

Schminkt euch die Elektroautos erstmal ab, bis das Stromnetz ausgebaut wird.  Akkukapazität kann man genug in das Auto bauen. Schnell genug laden aber nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2014)

@ *TheBadFrag*
Das stimmt schon lange nicht mehr. An Superchargern an der BAB kannst du einen Tesla (85kWh) von 0% auf 80% in 20min laden und das kostenlos ! Also die Zeit, die ein etwas längerer Stop dauert. Damit fährt du locker 400km.
Auch wird man später bei großen Supermarktketten und IKEA laden können.
Und keiner der sich so ein Auto kauft, läd das an einer Schuko Steckdose.
An einer 16A Steckdose braucht er von 0->100% ca. 4,5std. Und da die Kadekurve grob mit einem Kondensator vergleichbar ist, ist das Laden auf 80% nochmal deutlich schneller.
Da die meisten Personen täglich nicht weiter als 400km fahren, reicht also das Laden über Nacht schon aus, was ja meistens min 8 Stunden sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

Und wie willst du so einen Supercharger bei dir Zuhause installieren, wenn das Stromnetz nicht dafür ausgebaut ist? Das muss die Straße aufgemacht werden und neue Kabel müssen rein. Anders geht das nicht. Ich glaube kaum das ich mein Auto auf irgend nem Parkplatz irgendwo stehen lasse zum laden.

Rechne mal aus, was du so an Sprit verfährst und wieviel Energie da drinsteckt. Egal was es für Alientechnologie gibt... Über eine Schuko Steckdose gehen max. 3,8kW, eine 240V 32A Dose 7,8kW und eine 400V 32A Dose 12,8 kW pro Stunde. Mehr kommt da nicht raus, egal wie man sich verdreht oder was man auch anstellt. Geh mal in den Keller und schau nach was du für einen Hausanschluss hast. Wirst erstaunt sein, wie wenig Energie du nur verbrauchen kannst.


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2014)

Hier gibt es zwei interesannte Videos zum Tesla S 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fa0qKPkzKY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbTLLhpRPxk




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrKrNaHUTJI


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2014)

Hmm schön und gut. Aber wenn ich bedenke, dass ich teilweise Montagfrüh um 2-2:30Uhr (bei Playoffs auswärts) nach Hause komme und gegen 6-6:30Uhr wieder los muss... Das wird grenzwertig mit laden. Dann lieber den Schlüssel umdrehen und ein paar Bäume töten  .


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Also ne 32er CEE Dose langt aber locker flockig. 
Lädst halt immer über Nacht und gut is.


----------



## Verminaard (7. April 2014)

Solange die deutsche Automobilindustrie da nicht vorprescht, wird sich flaechendeckend mMn nicht wirklich was bewegen.
Ich finde den Vorstoß von Tesla sehr gut. Aber da sollten viel mehr mitziehen.

Die Autos haben sich so phantastisch entwickelt, nur beim Antrieb selbst ist man auf dem Urprinzip haengengeblieben.
Zwar maechtig optimiert und modernisiert, aber das Grundprinzip ist gleich geblieben.
Ich weis nicht was es hier fuer Zusammenhaenge gibt und ich will hier an keine Verschwoerung glauben, aber ich finds seltsam.
Und das die Deutschen hier nicht wirklich mehr dafuer machen. Dieses Ganze was nach und nach troepfchenweise kommt kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Ausserdem absolut fern jedlicher Massenmarktpreise. Elektroautos fuer sehr betuchte Leute, die dann neben ihren anderen Karossen noch eben ein Elektroauto haben um ihr Oekobewusstsein nach Aussen zu tragen, da geht alles in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2014)

@roadgecko
Hab ich grad vorhin als Anstoß gepostet


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2014)

Ich hab schon die letzten 5-6 seiten durchforstet 

Naja egal


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm schön und gut. Aber wenn ich bedenke, dass ich teilweise Montagfrüh um 2-2:30Uhr (bei Playoffs auswärts) nach Hause komme und gegen 6-6:30Uhr wieder los muss... Das wird grenzwertig mit laden. Dann lieber den Schlüssel umdrehen und ein paar Bäume töten  .


 Bäume brauchen CO2 zum leben! Wir brauchen Sauerstoff, Bäume brauchen Co2. Je mehr CO2, desto besser wächst das olle Getrüpp!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wie willst du so einen Supercharger bei  dir Zuhause installieren, wenn das Stromnetz nicht dafür ausgebaut ist?  Das muss die Straße aufgemacht werden und neue Kabel müssen rein. Anders  geht das nicht. Ich glaube kaum das ich mein Auto auf irgend nem  Parkplatz irgendwo stehen lasse zum laden.



Den Supercharger kannst du zuhause nicht installieren. Muss auch nicht, da man das Auto zuhause nicht zwingend in 20min laden muss. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Rechne mal aus, was du  so an Sprit verfährst und wieviel Energie da drinsteckt. Egal was es  für Alientechnologie gibt... Über eine Schuko Steckdose gehen max.  3,8kW, eine 240V 32A Dose 7,8kW und eine 400V 32A Dose 12,8 kW pro  Stunde. Mehr kommt da nicht raus, egal wie man sich verdreht oder was  man auch anstellt.


Zuhause kann ich eine 400V 32A CEE montieren und auch problemlos ziehen, hab da keine Einschränkungen. Auch eine 63A CEE wäre gerade noch so möglich.
Pro 100km ergeben sich Stromkosten von 4,60€. Wenn man nun auch noch eine Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Hausdach hat, zahlt man an Stromkosten nix mehr und ist annähernd CO2 neutral unterwegs.
btw. über die Schuko sind nur kurzzeitig 3,8kW moglich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den Supercharger kannst du zuhause nicht installieren. Muss auch nicht, da man das Auto zuhause nicht zwingend in 20min laden muss.
> 
> 
> Zuhause kann ich eine 400V 32A CEE montieren und auch problemlos ziehen, hab da keine Einschränkungen. Auch eine 64A CEE wäre gerade noch so möglich.
> ...


 Schuko macht ganz schön lange 3,8kW mit. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Kann man sich schön die Hände an den Leitungen wärmen. Solange man vernünftige Stecker und Dosen und dicke Kabel hat pasiert da auch nix.

Wie ich schon gesagt habe. 400V 32A wird das Maximum im Moment im Privathaushalt sein. Ich möchte aber nicht stundenlang mein Auto tanken.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Dann lad es halt dann wenn du eh nicht fährst: Nachts. 
Und in den paar Stunden in denen du schläfst ist das Auto mit ner 32er Dose wieder voll.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Solange die deutsche Automobilindustrie da nicht vorprescht, wird sich flaechendeckend mMn nicht wirklich was bewegen.
> Ich finde den Vorstoß von Tesla sehr gut. Aber da sollten viel mehr mitziehen.



Warum sollte die Autoindustrie da weiter vorpreschen wie sie es tut? MMn hat sich da in den letzten Jahren sehr viel bewegt. Hauptproblem ist eben, dass die Technik sauteuer ist (das wird sich auf absehbare Zeit nicht ändern) und der Markt allein schon aufgrund der Nachteile (Reichweite, Infrastruktur, Kosten, ungewisse Lebensdauer) eher klein. Da ist auf absehbare Zeit kein Geld mit verdient - genau darum gehts aber, wenn man eine Firma am laufen halten will. Deswegen ist es OK, wenn die Hersteller da weiter forschen und das eine oder andere Modell anbieten.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was es hier fuer Zusammenhaenge gibt und ich will hier an keine Verschwoerung glauben, aber ich finds seltsam.



Zusammenhänge s.o. Ich hatte vor kurzem die Gelegenheit mit unserem CEO genau darüber zu sprechen: Kein Business Case in absehbarer Zeit...



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und das die Deutschen hier nicht wirklich mehr dafuer machen. Dieses Ganze was nach und nach troepfchenweise kommt kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Ausserdem absolut fern jedlicher Massenmarktpreise. Elektroautos fuer sehr betuchte Leute, die dann neben ihren anderen Karossen noch eben ein Elektroauto haben um ihr Oekobewusstsein nach Aussen zu tragen, da geht alles in die falsche Richtung.




Was hat denn ein Auto wie der Tesla mit Ökologie zu tun? Hat da jemand mal auf die CO2 Bilanz geschaut? Die ist erbärmlich und kaum Besser als bei einem vergleichbaren "normalen" Fahrzeug in der Klasse. Da schreibt jemand Elektroauto und alle fallen drauf rein!

Abgesehen davon, angenommen solche Kisten schlagen voll ein. Wo kommt dann der Strom her? Da gehts ja nicht nur um die Ladestation beim Endverbraucher, sondern um die schlichte Energiemenge! Besonders geil in dem Zusammenhang ist ja, wenn es Beispiele gibt wie sich Leute ihre AUtos aus dem selbsterzeugten Solarstrom die Akkus füllen  Wie soll denn das gehen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann lad es halt dann wenn du eh nicht fährst: Nachts.
> Und in den paar Stunden in denen du schläfst ist das Auto mit ner 32er Dose wieder voll.


 Ja irgendwann am übernächsten Tag. Wenn man nur nen Miniakku hat, dann kann man den innerhalb von einer Nacht laden. Ich würde mir aber kein Elektroauto kaufen das nicht min 700-800km mit einer Ladung schafft. Ansonsten müsste ich ja trotzdem noch nen anderes Auto haben, weil mir sonst immer der Saft ausgeht. Trackday kannst du dir eh abschminken, wenn es keine Wechselakkus gibt.

Davon mal abgesehen das sich nen Elektroauto im Moment noch total schwul fährt. Ich bin zwar erst nen Elektro-Smart und Elektro-A-Klasse gefahren aber beide taugen mal so garnix. Das ist nen reines Stadtauto, wo man blos nicht schneller wie 60 mit fahren muss.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2014)

Leute die 6-700km am Stück fahren gehören aber auch nicht zur Zielgruppe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

Dann ist das aber ne verdammt kleine Zielgruppe.

Pappi pappi, wann fahren wir in den Urlaub? Mein Sohn das geht nicht, wir haben jetzt ein Elektroauto. 

Bevor man wirklich nen Elektroauto kaufen kann muss aber noch ne Menge passieren. Das ist extrem weit von der Serienreife entfernt. Nicht nur vom Fahren her, sondern auch Laden, Kapazität und vorallem CO2 Ausstoß. Im Moment hat ein Diesel immer noch weniger CO2 Ausstoß als ein Elektroauto.

Ich hoffe ich werde es nicht mehr erleben, dass die Verbrennungsmotoren aussterben. Das ist einfach kein Autofahren mehr. Das stinkt nicht, das ist nicht laut, das vibriert nicht, fährt wie Gummibandauto, schalten muss man auch nicht mehr, ist einfach kein Auto für nen echten Benzin Junkie.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen das sich nen Elektroauto im Moment noch total schwul fährt. Ich bin zwar erst nen Elektro-Smart und Elektro-A-Klasse gefahren aber beide taugen mal so garnix. Das ist nen reines Stadtauto, wo man blos nicht schneller wie 60 mit fahren muss.


 
Fahr den Tesla, dann diskutieren wir weiter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvHTN0Yi1t4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EawqeL6qXGQ


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

Tesla Burnout. Das hört sich so bescheuert an. Burnout ohne Motor.

...wo lassen die mich so einen fahren?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2014)

Beim nächstgelegenen Tesla Store, kann man bestimmt googlen


----------



## Las_Bushus (7. April 2014)

Ich finde Jeremy Clarkson hatte das mal gut formuliert... er meinte dass der Verbrennungsmotor nicht aussterben werde sondern halt als Hobby genutzt wird. So wie es mit Pferden ist, die wurden früher auch als reines Transportmittel gesehen/missbraucht und sind heute aber eher gepflegtes Hobby als geplagtes Tier. Ähnlich wird es wohl mit dem Elektro- und Verbrennungsauto gehen.

Die Effizienz bei der Energienutzung ist beim E-Auto doch besser. Und es geht ja nicht nur um den reinen CO2 Ausstoß bei den aktuellen Diskussionen sondern auch um die anderen Abgasbestandteile... Und die Benzingewinnung ist ja aktuell auch noch "endlich"...
Bei den erneuerbaren Energien muss man mehr mit Energiepuffern, wie etwa Pumpspeicherwerken, arbeiten die aber aufgrund von Steuern (z.B. für das hoch und runter pumpen) unwirtschaftlich gemacht werden...

Abgesehen davon könnte man ja sein Auto nicht nur nachts zu Hause Laden sondern ggf. auch auf Arbeit... Aber hier sehe ich auch die "Tankinfrastruktur" vor allem was die Bezahlung des Ganzen angeht noch nicht ausgereift.

Aber Elektroautos im allgemeinen als "nicht Serienreif" zu bezeichnen finde ich falsch... Und Spaß macht z.b. ein 1er electric drive (oder wie BMW das nannte) schon ordentlich in der Stadt


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

Kohle ist aber auch endlich und Nuklear Energie ist noch nicht von Menschen beherschbar. Die Effizienz ist beim Elektroauto im Moment noch nicht besser. Man darf ja nicht Elektromotor vs Verbrennungsmotor sehen. Die Energie für den Elektromotor muss ja irgendwo verlustbahaftet produziert werden, über ein Leitungsnetz mit Verlusten tranportiert werden und Ladungsverluste gibt es natürlich auch. Wenn man das zusammenrechnet beim Verbrenner und beim Elektro ist die Effizienz eines E-Autos schlechter, als die eines modernen Diesels.

Ja nur gibt es diese Tankinfratruktur noch nicht. Deswegen ist ein E-Auto auch noch nicht serienreif.

Wie kann ein Auto in der Stadt Spaß machen? In der Stadt fahren ist für  mich nur notwendiges Übel. Spaß beim fahren ist was anderes.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2014)

Das klingt so komisch wie der Tesla die Burnouts macht


----------



## dekay55 (7. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schuko macht ganz schön lange 3,8kW mit. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Kann man sich schön die Hände an den Leitungen wärmen. Solange man vernünftige Stecker und Dosen und dicke Kabel hat pasiert da auch nix.
> 
> Wie ich schon gesagt habe. 400V 32A wird das Maximum im Moment im Privathaushalt sein. Ich möchte aber nicht stundenlang mein Auto tanken.


 
Also erstens sinds bei nem Hausanschluss bei 230V 3.68kw, zweitens darf dies nur KURZZEITIG ! über einen Schuko fliesen. Das hat nix mit vernünftigen Steckern oder Dosen zu tun, sondern mit viel Glück wenn das dauerhaft gut geht. Zugelassen für den Dauerbetrieb bei nem Schuko sind maximal 12A was dann knapp 2.8kw entspricht, dieser dauerbetrieb ist auch nach IEC genormt und entspricht 230V / 12 A /  
Das ist einer der gründe warum man oft in Wohnungen auch keine 16A Sicherungsautomaten findet, sondern das die meisten auf 12A ausgelegt sind, und wenns 16A Automaten sind, dann müssen das Traege reagierende Automaten sein die nach ner gewissen Zeitspanne auslösen, dir ist es also bei ner korrekten TNC Stromanschluss unmöglich !!! 3.8Kw über nen paar minuten zu saugen, der Automat würde recht schnell auslösen. Anders bei 3kw hier würde es etwas laenger dauern. Die dinger sind eben so gebaut das sie je höher die Überspannung ( 2,8kw ) schneller ausschalten. Von daher kann das was du behauptest einfach NICHT stimmen, vorne und hinten nicht, auser ihr habt ein dermassend zusammengepfuschtes Stromsystem das einem Wohl die haare zu berge stehen wenn man allein an den Verteilerschrank rankommt. 

Und ich Empfehle die nochmal in den Keller zu gehen und mal zu schauen was da für ne Leitung von der Strasse in den NSUV Verteiler gehen ( wobei machs besser nicht, das hat nen grund warum Normalsterbliche da kein zugang zu haben, so nen Lichtbogen überspringt auch gern mal 20-30cm je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit, das sind naemlich in der Regel 500V bei 100A !!!! Ja 50000W kommen im Keller an und gehen in den NSUV Verteiler, dort sitzen auch die sog. Panzersicherungen, von da aus gehts zum Stromzaehler und dann wird erst aufgesplittet. Bzw hat man erst nach den NSUV Verteilern ein TN-C oder TN-C-S Strom System.

Joar soviel zu dem was Theoretisch maximal möglich waere in nem Privat Haushalt ( ich hab jetz hier mal nur von Einfamilien Haeusern gesprochen )

Etwaige Fehler möchte ich entschuldigen, ist schon lange lange her als ich den mist lernen musste und es kommt auch nur alle schaltjahre vor das ich dieses wissen in die Praxis umsetze.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Also erstens sinds bei nem Hausanschluss bei 230V 3.68kw, zweitens darf dies nur KURZZEITIG ! über einen Schuko fliesen. Das hat nix mit vernünftigen Steckern oder Dosen zu tun, sondern mit viel Glück wenn das dauerhaft gut geht. Zugelassen für den Dauerbetrieb bei nem Schuko sind maximal 12A was dann knapp 2.8kw entspricht, dieser dauerbetrieb ist auch nach IEC genormt und entspricht 230V / 12 A /
> Das ist einer der gründe warum man oft in Wohnungen auch keine 16A Sicherungsautomaten findet, sondern das die meisten auf 12A ausgelegt sind, und wenns 16A Automaten sind, dann müssen das Traege reagierende Automaten sein die nach ner gewissen Zeitspanne auslösen, dir ist es also bei ner korrekten TNC Stromanschluss unmöglich !!! 3.8Kw über nen paar minuten zu saugen, der Automat würde recht schnell auslösen. Anders bei 3kw hier würde es etwas laenger dauern. Die dinger sind eben so gebaut das sie je höher die Überspannung ( 2,8kw ) schneller ausschalten. Von daher kann das was du behauptest einfach NICHT stimmen, vorne und hinten nicht, auser ihr habt ein dermassend zusammengepfuschtes Stromsystem das einem Wohl die haare zu berge stehen wenn man allein an den Verteilerschrank rankommt.
> 
> Und ich Empfehle die nochmal in den Keller zu gehen und mal zu schauen was da für ne Leitung von der Strasse in den NSUV Verteiler gehen ( wobei machs besser nicht, das hat nen grund warum Normalsterbliche da kein zugang zu haben, so nen Lichtbogen überspringt auch gern mal 20-30cm je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit, das sind naemlich in der Regel 500V bei 100A !!!! Ja 50000W kommen im Keller an und gehen in den NSUV Verteiler, dort sitzen auch die sog. Panzersicherungen, von da aus gehts zum Stromzaehler und dann wird erst aufgesplittet. Bzw hat man erst nach den NSUV Verteilern ein TN-C oder TN-C-S Strom System.
> ...



Ich hab nen 3,5 kW Heizlüfter schonmal fast 5 Stunden in der Garage auf  volle Leistung betrieben. Und ja der hatte nen Schuko Stecker ab Werk  und nein es ist nichts verpfuscht oder falsch installiert. Bei 230V sind  es 3,68kw da hast du recht. Die meisten Sachen sind aber bis 240V und  3,8kW spezifiziert. Das Stromnetz ist das letzte, was ich verpfuscht im  Haus haben wollte. Um dich zu beruhigen es sind nur hochwertige Elektrokomponenten exakt nach Vorschrift hier verbaut und alle von einem Elektriker Meister abgenommen. Allerdings lösen diese Sicherungsautomaten auch bei  ständiger Überlast nur selten aus. Mag sein das top aktuelle das schneller können. So  lange man eine konstante ohmsche Last und keine induktive Last hat, geht  das.

Und ja bei mir kommen auch 500V unten im Keller an und der dicke Schwarze Kasten ist auch noch originalverplompt. Allerdings kannst du wohl kaum die gesamte Energie daraus zum laden des Autos verweden. Macht einer den Herd an, der Kühlschrank läuft an, die Heizung springt an oder was man sonst so noch hat muss ja auch berücksichtigt werden. Ich will ja nicht ständig im dunkeln stehen, nur weil mein Auto mal wieder das Stromnetz überlastet hat. Da muss man sich schon genug Raum nach oben lassen.


----------



## dekay55 (7. April 2014)

3.5Kw Heizlüfter mit Schuko Stecker ? Ich würd mich ja hüten irgendwelche Geraete zu nutzen die keine Zulassung haben die einzigst und staerksten mir bekannten Stromheizlüfter sind für Gewerblichen bedarf und arbeiten 2.8Kw und nem Schukostecker. Fakt ist nach IEC Norm darf ein Schuko nur mit 2.8KW langfristig belastet werden. Geraete die mehr Strom auf laengere Zeit brauchen, haben dafür einen Spezial Stecker den man z.b bei Campingwagen anfinden. 240V Spezfizierung hats aus dem grund der Tolleranz, drum gehts auch von 220V - 240V, das hat was mit der unterspannung und der überspannung zu tun. Aber egal ich werd grad viel zu müde um darüber zu diskutieren, zweitens falscher thread dafür.


----------



## worco (7. April 2014)

deine rechnung benzin vs elektro effizienz hinkt, du  rechnest ja z.b. auch nicht ein dass erdöl erst gefödert wird, wieviel verluste dabei entstehen, dann umgewandelt, transportiert usw... ich bezweifel, dass sich das viel nimmt, aber deutlich besser ist benzin vermute ich nicht als strom.


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2014)

3,8kW-Heizlüfter per Schuko o.O? Also in der Veranstaltungstechnik wirste vom Prüfer vom Hof gejagt wenn es um die Abnahme geht und bei diesen Werten würde mit Schuko gearbeitet werden... Eher Powercon (20A) oder direkt CEE...


----------



## watercooled (8. April 2014)

Also mit gescheiten Kabeln geht das schon... Hatte auch schon knapp 4kW über Schuko laufen (2 Elektro Grills). Es war nicht schön aber ging.


----------



## Beam39 (8. April 2014)

Ich habe Elektrofahrzeuge anfangs auch verflucht, aber seien wir mal ehrlich. Als echter Technik und- Autoenthusiast kann man jegliche Fortschritte nur willkommen heißen. Den Sound eines Ottomotors will ich natürlich niemals mehr missen, aber so ein Elektrofahrzeug ist doch ne schöne und interessante Ergänzung dazu. Allein schon die Art und Weise der Kraftentfaltung muss wirklich klasse sein, wie kann man sowas als echter Fahrzeugefan verachten?

Ob sie effizienter oder ineffizienter sind interessiert mich doch nicht die Bohne, ich begrüße jegliche Form von Fortschritten in der Automobilbranche. Gedanken darüber ob sie nun den Ottomotor irgendwan ablösen werden oder nicht mache ich mir auch nicht, bis dahin ist die Welt vielleicht schon untergegangen oder ich bin tot, also wozu so ein Tumult?

Sich als Autofanatiker betiteln und im gleichen Atemzug Fortschritte bzw. Neuerungen im KFZ-Bereich schlechtmachen und darüber lachen zeugt wahrlich von Weitsicht und Kompetenz - wirklich.


----------



## marvinj (8. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage bezgl. der Möglichkeit,  das Soundsystem im Auto zu verbessern. Habe nen 2007er A3 (mit RNS-E und  MMI) und hätte gerne bessere Lautsprecher.
> Unser Familienauto (VW  Touran mit 8 Lautsprecher-System) hat nen besseren und satteren Klang  und zumindest dieses Niveau möchte ich auf jeden Fall erreichen, damit  nicht jedes Mal wieder die Ernüchterung kommt, wenn ich vom Touran in  den A3 steige
> 
> Es soll keine shice Anlage werden, wo dann das  Kennzeichen vor Bass klappert, sondern was gescheites. Kann man da  selber überhaupt gescheit was ändern, oder muss das der  übernehmen?
> Und ist das überhaupt möglich bzw. realistisch?


 

Naja Lautspreche kann man ja immer auswechseln. Ausmessen und dann ab bei "Yahoo" (kleiner Witz^^ ) geguckt was es da so gibt. Klar kann man dann sattere Töne hinbekommen, allerdings ist mesit nicht viel mehr Bass drin, da einfach die Resonanz fehlt. In dem Falle hilft dann nur der Sub. Alternativ am Equalizer spielen


----------



## watercooled (8. April 2014)

Nur will er denke ich mal das Seriennavi behalten und da ist das mit externen Verstärkern ja immer so ne Sache.
Deshalb die Idee mit dem Verstärker direkt von Audi.


----------



## marvinj (8. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sich als Autofanatiker betiteln und im gleichen Atemzug Fortschritte bzw. Neuerungen im KFZ-Bereich schlechtmachen und darüber lachen zeugt wahrlich von Weitsicht und Kompetenz - wirklich.


 Einzigst schlimmer fortschritt sind die elektrischen Handbremsen sowie das automatische Fern- und Abblendlicht...Ich meine, ich kann tatsächlich noch nen Hebel umlegen und wennigsten ein bisschen Nachdenken... Das bekomm ich sicher hin, da muss kein Assi-Tent helfen 



watercooled schrieb:


> Nur will er denke ich mal das Seriennavi behalten und da ist das mit externen Verstärkern ja immer so ne Sache.
> Deshalb die Idee mit dem Verstärker direkt von Audi.


 kostet sicher nen Vermögen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also mit gescheiten Kabeln geht das schon... Hatte auch schon knapp 4kW über Schuko laufen (2 Elektro Grills). Es war nicht schön aber ging.


 
Die Leitungen in der Wand sind aber nahezu immer die gleichen. 
Wenn dir nun diese Leitung anfängt zu schmoren, bzw. die Klemmverbindungen in der Abzweigdose wird's lustig.


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. April 2014)

@marvinj
Hoffentlich beherrscht du "Hebel umlegen" besser als posten.
2 Leute zitieren ohne daraus einen Doppelpost zu machen, ist nämlich auch kein Hexenwerk 


Ich finde sowohl die Bremse als auch den Licht-Assi sehr angenehm.

~edit~
Mann, der Mod ist aber schnell


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2014)

Dass die E-Handbremse Sinn macht merkt man erst wenn man mal eine hatte die auf Scheiben wirkt. Meine Mutter muss ihren E46 mit zwei Händen anziehen damit der am Berg steht. 
Bei mir sind als Lösung dafür an der Hinterachse extra kleine Trommeln nur für die Handbremse vorhanden. Eine Spindel die die Scheiben festklemmt dürfte da in Herstellung und Wartung billiger sein.

Dass ein Fernlichtassistent was bringen kann sieht man doch jede Nacht auf der Landstraße. Gefühlt 50% schalten viel zu spät auf Abblendlich zurück.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass ein Fernlichtassistent was bringen kann sieht man doch jede Nacht auf der Landstraße. Gefühlt 50% schalten viel zu spät auf Abblendlich zurück.



Wobei genau das die Assistenten auch tun...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass die E-Handbremse Sinn macht merkt man erst wenn man mal eine hatte die auf Scheiben wirkt. Meine Mutter muss ihren E46 mit zwei Händen anziehen damit der am Berg steht.
> Bei mir sind als Lösung dafür an der Hinterachse extra kleine Trommeln nur für die Handbremse vorhanden. Eine Spindel die die Scheiben festklemmt dürfte da in Herstellung und Wartung billiger sein.


 
Dann war aber was total faul mit der Bremse. Man kann bei einer korrekt eingestellten Bremse locker mit einem Arm die Blockiergrenze erreichen. Die maximale Kraft, die man mit dem Arm oder Fuß dabei aufbringen muss ist in der stvzo vorgeschrieben.
Ich habe die korrekte Zahl nicht im Kopf aber es ist so wenig das auch eine zierliche Person das mit einem Arm schafft.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2014)

Wurde beim  mehrfach dran rumgestellt, aber es ist und bleibt deutlich schwerer als eine Trommel fest zu ziehen und "sicher" fühlt sie sich da erst mit dem zweiten Arm. Ich saß auch schon ein paar mal mit drin als sie relativ kräftig mit einem Arm angezogen hat und das Ding danach zurückgerollt ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2014)

Grade bei Trommelbremsen braucht man durch die Selbstverstärkung der Trommelbremse nicht so stark anziehen wie bei Scheibenbremsen. Ich wär da vielleicht mal wo anders hingefahren. Ich hab bei nem E46 selber schon die Handbremse einmal gemacht und die konnte man ganz locker zum blockieren bringen mit 1 Arm. Und damit ein Auto selbst an einer 45 Grad Schräge stehen bleibt braucht man nicht annäernd so viel Bremskraft.

...beim e46 muss man die verdammte Mittelkonsole ausbauen zum Handbremse einstellen, wenn man das Spezialwerkzeug dafür nicht hat... Aber was muss, das muss eben.


----------



## watercooled (8. April 2014)

Meine hebt ja nicht mal auf der ebenen 
Aber ich zieh die irgendwie sowieso nie an.


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wobei genau das die Assistenten auch tun...



Nö die meisten blenden sehr bald schon fast zu bald.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nö die meisten blenden sehr bald schon fast zu bald.



Audi nicht - erlebe ich jeden Morgen.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Einzigst schlimmer fortschritt sind die elektrischen Handbremsen sowie das automatische Fern- und Abblendlicht...Ich meine, ich kann tatsächlich noch nen Hebel umlegen und wennigsten ein bisschen Nachdenken... Das bekomm ich sicher hin, da muss kein Assi-Tent helfen


 
Schadet doch aber beides auch nicht. Was ist daran so schlimm. Oder findest Du es auch schlimm, dass Du bei heutigen Autos keinen Choke mehr ziehen musst? Ist ja auch nur ein Handgriff.


----------



## ich558 (8. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Audi nicht - erlebe ich jeden Morgen.



Beim Q3 geht's zackig hab ich schon paar mal gefahren.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

Im A1 nicht, fahr ich jeden Tag.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade bei Trommelbremsen braucht man durch die Selbstverstärkung der Trommelbremse nicht so stark anziehen wie bei Scheibenbremsen.


Schreib ich doch. Deswegen haben manche älteren Autos ja eine Trommel zusätzlich zur Scheibe als reine Feststellbremse. So eben auch meines aber nicht das von meiner Mutter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2014)

Mein 1er hat als Handbremse hinten auch noch eine Trommel. 
Deshalb ist der Durchmesser der hinteren Scheibenbremse auch 10mm größer als vorne (VA:300mm, HA:310mm)
Hält trotzdem nicht wirklich viel, ist aber bei jedem 1er so. Mit einem Arm bekomme ich die HA gerade so zum Blockieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. April 2014)

Es ist ja auch nicht Auslegungsziel die Hinterachse mit der Handbremse zum Blockieren zu bringen, sondern das Auto im parkierten Zustand an Ort und Stelle zu halten. Die dafür benötigten Kräfte sind nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. April 2014)

Jemand hier der Erfahrungen mit Chevrolet hat? Ich habe mich total in den Camaro verliebt. Gedenke mir eventuell nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr einen anzuschaffen. Wie sieht es denn so bei Chevrolet mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus oder lässt man das lieber bleiben? Will mir da mal so ein paar Infos und Erfahrungen einholen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2014)

Das stimmt. Bei anderen Autos muss man jedoch deutlich weniger Kraft aufwenden.
Vielleicht geht's beim 1er auch recht schwer, weil der Handbremshebel vergleichsweise kurz ist.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jemand hier der Erfahrungen mit Chevrolet hat?  Ich habe mich total in den Camaro verliebt. Gedenke mir eventuell  nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr einen anzuschaffen. Wie sieht es denn so  bei Chevrolet mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus oder lässt man das lieber  bleiben? Will mir da mal so ein paar Infos und Erfahrungen  einholen.


 
Motorentechnisch sollte das haltbar sein, da wenig Leistung pro l.
Was aber auch noch wichtig ist, ist die Versicherung, Steuern und Spritkosten. Die Sachen können auch sehr teuer werden kann.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. April 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jemand hier der Erfahrungen mit Chevrolet hat? Ich habe mich total in den Camaro verliebt. Gedenke mir eventuell nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr einen anzuschaffen. Wie sieht es denn so bei Chevrolet mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus oder lässt man das lieber bleiben? Will mir da mal so ein paar Infos und Erfahrungen einholen.


 
Wir hatten in den USA nen Chevrolet Cruze (Modell 2013) und haben in dem in ca 2,5 Wochen 4,5t km zurückgelegt.
Interstate (ca 130 km/h) war echt komfortabel, auf Landstraßen war die Lenkung recht direkt und "fühlbar" aber trotzdem einfach zu bedienen.
Automatik war nicht umbedingt mein Ding, die hat in den ganzen Nationalparks bergauf extrem runtergeschaltet (bei ca 70 vom 3. Gang in den 2.), dauernd den Motor auf ca 5k RPM zu hören finde ich nicht schön (wenn es nicht nötig ist).

Weiß jetz nicht, wie das da mit dem Camaro ist, aber das hat mich doch stark  gestört.


----------



## Zoon (8. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine Mutter muss ihren E46 mit zwei Händen anziehen damit der am Berg steht.



Funzt  die überhaupt? bei gefühlt 90% aller E46 zieht die Handbremse entweder  einseitig oder gar nicht (hatte meiner auch öfters, war ne Krankheit bei  der Karre).


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2014)

Nur weil heute wieder Biltzertag ist, fahren alle wieder als ob denen jemand ins Hirn geschissen hat. Bremsen bei 50 vor dem extrem auffällig aufgestellten Blitzer auf Tacho 30 ab. Hab fast 10 Minuten länger zur Arbeit gebraucht.
Als ob dieser Blitzer einem was tun will. Ich fahre jeden Arbeitstag seit ich 18 bin durch 2 50er Blitzer mit Tacho 58-60(je nachdem welche Reifen drauf sind) und das hat noch nie geblitzt. Immer geil wenn dann hinter einem oder neben einem die Leute erst ganz normal mitfahren und dann die Blitzer Angstbremsung auf Tacho ~40 hinlegen.


----------



## watercooled (8. April 2014)

Hab ich heute auch gemacht 
Hatte genau den selben Gedankengang wir du im Kopf als ich auf einmal selbst  Tacho 130 drauf hatte und vor ner potenziellen Stelle in die Eisen ging


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2014)

Aber man muss doch nicht langsamer durch einen Blitzer fahren, als auf dem Schild steht. Das ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.

...aufm Heimweg eben hat einer nen Reh oder was das auch mal war erwischt. Hatte es total zerrissen. Der Typ war ma richtig angepisst und hat die Fetzen, die noch auf dem Auto lagen erstmal in die Böschung geschleudert.


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Schadet doch aber beides auch nicht. Was ist daran so schlimm. Oder findest Du es auch schlimm, dass Du bei heutigen Autos keinen Choke mehr ziehen musst? Ist ja auch nur ein Handgriff.


 
Wenn mans nicht will muss mans ja nicht kaufen 

Ich find solche Automatischen Systeme gut, werde ich bei meinem ersten Neuwagen auch einbauen  Nicht weil ich zu blöd bin


----------



## riedochs (9. April 2014)

Licht Assi, Fernlicht Assi, dynamische Kurvenlicht. Alle drei in unserem Passat möchte ich nicht mehr vermissen.


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2014)

So hier ist ja der Auto - Thread  dann möchte ich euch mal meinen Dicken mit den vorläufigen Set-Up für 2014 zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ein Lexus IS250. Bin sehr zufrieden damit! 

mfg


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2014)

Das ist doch mal eine schicke Kiste 
Die Felgen sind doch 19 oder 20". Wie fährt sich das bei dem niedrigen Querschnitt?


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine schicke Kiste
> Die Felgen sind doch 19 oder 20". Wie fährt sich das bei dem niedrigen Querschnitt?


 
Danke  

Sind 19Zöller. Etwas tiefer ist er natürlich auch.. aber "nur" 30mm... darum fällt das nicht so auf. Ich finde es vom fahren her sehr gut! Davor waren 205/55-16 Reifen drauf. Das war mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu schwammig... es mag Leute geben, die sagt, das sei viel zu hart oder so... ich find es aber gut! Autobahnfahren sind immer bequem möglich! 

mfg


----------



## JC88 (9. April 2014)

Was sind denn das für Felgen? Würdem meinem auch stehen


----------



## ich558 (9. April 2014)

Die Felgen sind echt geil


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jemand hier der Erfahrungen mit Chevrolet hat? Ich habe mich total in den Camaro verliebt. Gedenke mir eventuell nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr einen anzuschaffen. Wie sieht es denn so bei Chevrolet mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus oder lässt man das lieber bleiben? Will mir da mal so ein paar Infos und Erfahrungen einholen.


 
Vorteil:
Günstig in der Anschaffung
Antriebsstrang haltbar
Innenraum ordentlich verabreitet
Autobahnfest (obwohl das mittlerweile alle us-"sport"-wagen sind)
sehr gute Ausstattung (gutes radio, rückfahrcam etc.)
Fahrwerk "relativ" komfortabel....dropsdem straff

Nachteil:
Kosten für Versicherung + Steuer
Spritverbrauch von "j0a geht noch" (Landstraße + Stadt durch Zylinderabschaltung) bis "Krass " (gib ihm aus Spaß 1/4 Meile, auf Autobahn andere Marken ärgern)
Fahrwerk nicht sehr sportlich
Platzangebot hinten

Zusammengefasst würde ICH einen camaro eher als Zweitwagen fahren, das liegt schon daran dass ich nur zur Arbeit pro Jahr über 25k km fahre.....somit die Jährliche Fahrleistung den Unterhalt extrem verteuert.
Wenn man die Kiste als Spaßmobil (10-15km im Jahr) anmeldet....kann man ihn relativ bequem unterhalten.....Das Verhältnis von Preis pro PS ist äußerst stimmig, und der Verbrauch geht gerade noch so in Ordnung. (mit leichtem Gasfuß 10 Liter - 40+x (echte) Liter wenn man ihn tritt)

Ich persönlich würde aber vielleicht noch warten, nächstes Jahr kommt auch der Ford Mustang nach Dt. Der dürfte im gleichen Preisbereich liegen......und ich finde das Design + Motor (5.0) besser/moderner.


----------



## Beam39 (9. April 2014)

Also wenn der Camaro innen genauso verarbeitet ist wie ein Chrysler 300C dann gute nacht. Ich dachte auch immer dass das bisschen Plastik doch nicht so arg stören kann, aber in dem 300C wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Das sieht wirklich extrem kacke aus.

Natürlich möchte ich nicht verallgemeinern, kann sein dass es daran gelegen hat dass der 300C so ziemlich mit zu den ersten gehört hat und auch Ausstattungstechnisch nichts drin hatte, aber diese Plastiklandschaft ist einem förmlich in die Augen gekrochen.


----------



## JC88 (9. April 2014)

Ja, wenns im Auge weh tut muss man sich das ganze noch überlegen.

Man muss sich halt wirklich bewusst sein, dass man sein eigenes Auto die meiste Zeit von innen sieht.
Da kann er von außen noch so schön sein, wenns innen zum brechen ist ärgert man sich jedes mal beim einsteigen aufs neue...

Daher kann ich mir auch keinen Mercedes holen. Von außen echt chic (CLA, CLS, etc.) aber von innen...absolut nix für mich


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2014)

Die Innenäume gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen --> keine ist so wie im 300C 
Beispielbild --> 2012 Chevrolet Camaro ZL1 - Interior - 1280x960 - Wallpaper
300C --> http://seriouswheels.com/2005/2005-Chrysler-300C-Interior-1280x960.htm

Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass sich da die letzten 5 Jahre sehr viel getan hat.
Durch den Konkurrenzdruck aus Deutschland und Japan waren die amerikanischen Hersteller gezwungen etwas zu tun.
Die Mentalität der Amis hat sich dadurch halt auch gewandelt, mit hässlich/altmodisch/schlecht verarbeitet kommt man da nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Beam39 (9. April 2014)

Ok, scheint sich also doch stark zu unterscheiden und sieht sogar wirklich gut aus. Beim Chrysler springt einem dieses Plastik sogar auf Bildern auf den Schoß, absolut scheusslich. Besonders das Lenkrad. Da meint man echt man dreht an einem hohlen Plastikteil.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2014)

Selbst die neue Corvette....
ist innen nett!
2014 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray - Interior - 6 - 1280x800 - Wallpaper


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. April 2014)

Da würde ich glaub ich verrückt werden 

Gibt es auch andere Farben?


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Da würde ich glaub ich verrückt werden
> 
> Gibt es auch andere Farben?



Alles mögliche.....braun, schwarz...... 2015 Chevrolet Corvette Z06 - Interior - 1 - 1680x1050 - Wallpaper


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. April 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> So hier ist ja der Auto - Thread  dann möchte ich euch mal meinen Dicken mit den vorläufigen Set-Up für 2014 zeigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ein Günzburger, griaß di!


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2014)

> Oh ein Günzburger, griaß di!



Jop so schauts aus  wo bist du her? 



> Was sind denn das für Felgen? Würdem meinem auch stehen



Was fährst du ? Das sind Advance Wheels AV1.0 Felgen in VA8,5*19 ET40  und HA9,5*19 ET40. Eintragung ist noch so lalala... da es bisher nur für VW und Seat ein Gutachten gibt. Muss halt ein Tüv sein, des sich mit sowas beschäftigt 

mfg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2014)

Solange du ein Traglastgutachten hast, gibt es keine Probleme (vorausgesetzt es Schleift nicht und alle anderen Vorgaben sind auch erfüllt).


----------



## JC88 (10. April 2014)

Nen Passat CC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, 9,5x19 wird zu breit sein für meinen. Zumindest sähe es nicht gut aus 
Vergleichsgutachten ginge aber auch. Gleiche Felgen/Reifenkombi für dein Auto zulässig usw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2014)

Hab heute morgen so nen Tesla gesehen. Die ESP/ASR Regelung hört sich ja mal richtig komisch an.


----------



## JC88 (10. April 2014)

Inwiefern?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2014)

ASR solltest du eigentlich nicht hören können, da normalerweise über die Stromzufuhr vom Motor geregelt.


----------



## xlacherx (10. April 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Nen Passat CC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Warum sollte die 9,5 er komisch aussehn wenn es passt?  Grad die Felge find ich sau geil, weil sie konkav nach innen läuft. 

Mfg


----------



## JC88 (10. April 2014)

Weil zu 9,5 mit entsprechender ET hinten aus dem Radhaus raus steht. und ohne gewisse Tieferlegung sieht das eher bescheiden aus


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. April 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Jop so schauts aus  wo bist du her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hohenreuten, kennste vielleicht 
Liegt bei Baumgärtle (Mindelheim)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Warum sollte die 9,5 er komisch aussehn wenn es passt?  Grad die Felge find ich sau geil, weil sie konkav nach innen läuft.


 
Kommt auf die ET an. Bei einer niedrigen ET ist die Felge u.U. gar nicht mehr konkav.


----------



## fatlace (10. April 2014)

Meine hinteren sind auch schön konkav
Kommt auf die felge an, bei z performance wird das über die breite und nicht die et gemacht.
9,5x19 et 35 sieht genauso aus wie die 9,5x 19 et 40


----------



## der_yappi (10. April 2014)

Habe bei meiner Motorhaube ein paar klitzekleine Steinschlägchen entdeckt.

Wie ist da am besten vorzugehen? Tipps?

Beim  nen passenden Lackstift besorgt (war wegen Ölkontrolle und Inspektionstermin eh schon dort)


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2014)

Entfetten, Lack auftupfen, bissl antrocknen lassen, klarlack drauf.
Ne Woche nicht waschen und gut.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. April 2014)

Da hänge ich mich gleich mal mit dran. Ich habe auch einige Steinschläge wo das gut geht. Aber einer ist schon so weit, dass sich quasi der Lack so aufgebläht hat rund um den Steinschlag, also nicht flach ist.
Was mache ich in diesem Fall?


----------



## ich558 (10. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe bei meiner Motorhaube ein paar klitzekleine Steinschlägchen entdeckt.
> 
> Wie ist da am besten vorzugehen? Tipps?
> 
> Beim  nen passenden Lackstift besorgt (war wegen Ölkontrolle und Inspektionstermin eh schon dort)


 
Hab genau deswegen einen Lack Stift gekauft und erst vorhin die Haube ausgebessert. Schau mir dann morgen an wies geworden ist wenn alles schön getrocknet ist.

Wer einen brilliant schwarzen Stift braucht hab ich jetzt wieder zu verkaufen


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe bei meiner Motorhaube ein paar klitzekleine Steinschlägchen entdeckt.
> 
> Wie ist da am besten vorzugehen? Tipps?
> 
> Beim  nen passenden Lackstift besorgt (war wegen Ölkontrolle und Inspektionstermin eh schon dort)


 
http://www.autopflegeforum.eu/forum...-und-hilfestellung-usw/?highlight=steinschlag

Schau dir das mal an.


----------



## fatlace (10. April 2014)

Meine stoßstange ist vorne auch voll mit steinschlägen, da hilft aber nur nei lackieren. Die motorhaube dank haubenbra hat keinen einzigen steinschlag, hat sich gelohbt auch wens ******** aussieht

Mal ein anderes thema, wie viel punkte habt ihr eigentlich?
Also bei mir müssten es mittlerweile 7 sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes thema, wie viel punkte habt ihr eigentlich?
> Also bei mir müssten es mittlerweile 7 sein


 
0 Punkte, obwohl ich nahezu jeden Nachmittag von der Arbeit zurück in einer 100er Zone Überland 140 fahre. 
Ist aber auch sehr übersichtlich und bei uns im landkreis stehen die wenn, dann nur mit einem grauen Caddy. Also einfach zu erkennen 
Da lohnt sich das Dorfleben


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2014)

Im Forum 5 und in Flensburg 0. Ist ja auch kein Wunder


----------



## Re4dt (10. April 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes thema, wie viel punkte habt ihr eigentlich? Also bei mir müssten es mittlerweile 7 sein


0, darf mir auch keinen erlauben sonst ist der Lappen weg(Probezeit) , obwohl ich zur zeit recht "sportlich" fahre. Zumindest auf den Landstraße  

Was ich momentan so schlimm finde sind die Benzinpreise kaum fangen wieder die Osterferien an schon steigen die Preise


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2014)

Hier ists recht stabil die letzten Monate. Immer zwischen 1,48 und 1,52€.


----------



## Verminaard (10. April 2014)

0 Punkte. Ab und an bisschen schneller als erlaubt unterwegs.
Leider sind die vertrauten Strecken die uebelsten was das betrifft. Man kennt eh alles und schaut dann nimmer so genau.
Deswegen leider auch in der nahen Vergangenheit geblitzt worden. An einer Stelle die man kennt und die bekannt ist das dort geblitzt wird.
Aber nicht aufgepasst. 
War aber alles unterhalb der Punkte.

Rekord waren 5,5 Jahre Strafzettelfrei. So gar nichts bekommen in der Zeit, nicht mal so popeliges Parkzeugs.


Zum Glueck musste ich vor 70km tanken. Mach den eigentlich immer voll, von daher werd ich mindestens weitere 500-600km ruhe haben. Sollte mich ueber Ostern bringen.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. April 2014)

Habe den Führerschein auch schon 5,5 Jahre und wurde letztes Jahr das erste und bisher einzige Mal geblitzt.
Mit 106 in der 100er-Zone

Das war der Tag an dem ich mein Auto beim Händler geholt habe.....drei Spuren, ich auf der rechten Spur unterwegs. Auf der mittleren Spur weiter vorne ein LKW. 
Also beschleunige ich, gehe auf die mittlere Spur und beschleunige noch ein wenig mehr um den LKW zu überholen, ziehe auf die linke Spur und in dem Moment, in dem ich den LKW passiere, blitzt es.
Gerade mal 15 Minuten mit dem ersten eigenen Auto unterwegs und dann sowas


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


 Es war nass und der ist aus ner Abbiegung auf ne andere Straße eingebogen. Er hat ganz gut Gas gegeben und 0 Traktion. Man zann es schlecht beschreiben aber das hat sich ungefähr so angehört: *zierp rattrattratat zierp bssssss kratz kratz kratz zierp*



fatlace schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes thema, wie viel punkte habt ihr eigentlich?
> Also bei mir müssten es mittlerweile 7 sein


0. Habe erst 1 mal 30€ gezahlt. Ich fahre so normal max. 20 drüber und habe erst diesen einen Blitzer übersehen. Falls ich mich doch mal im Punktebereich aufhalte(weil ich nur auf den Drehzahlmesser schaue), dann nur an Stellen wo niemals ein Blitzer anzutreffen ist.


----------



## xlacherx (10. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt auf die ET an. Bei einer niedrigen ET ist die Felge u.U. gar nicht mehr konkav.


 
Du weist schon, dass bei einer geringeren ET (sagen wir mal ET 10) die Felge weiter raus steht, sprich konkaver wirken kann als bei einer größeren ET (sagen wir mal ET50) 

zu den Punkten. ich hab noch 0  bin zwar immer Recht flott unterwegs, wurde auch schon 3 mal geblitzt in ähh fast 7 Jahren  Aber immer nur mit ca 10-15kmh 

mfg


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes thema, wie viel punkte habt ihr eigentlich?
> Also bei mir müssten es mittlerweile 7 sein


 0 Punkte, FS seit Sommer 2007 und wurde noch nie geblitzt


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2014)

Herrlich... heute morgen auf der AB einen Getriebeschaden bekommen. Nun darf ich morgen mit meinem Hyundai fahren...


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2014)

Und ich habe "gerade eben" auf der A27 nen Reh in die Fahrbahndecke eingearbeitet.... Zwei Autos vor mir wurde es erwischt, der direkt vor mir konnte nen Schlenker machen, ich habs geplättet  ... Das wird wieder ne Rennerei


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Herrlich... heute morgen auf der AB einen Getriebeschaden bekommen. Nun darf ich morgen mit meinem Hyundai fahren...


 
Auauau wie denn das? 

Ich hab heut erstmal 2h Auto geputzt.
Verstehe garnicht warum ihr da immer so viele mittelchen braucht. Mikrofaserlappen + Wasser mit einem milden Reiniger.


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Auauau wie denn das?


 
Ich denke mal Folgeschaden vom Unfall damals den der Vorbesitzer noch hatte. Nun kommt in dem Zug gleich eine neue Antriebswelle und Kupplung in die Karre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2014)

**** !
Auffahrunfall


----------



## killer196 (11. April 2014)

[QUOTE="=MR-C=KinG[GER]**** !
Auffahrunfall [/QUOTE]

Whoa shit was passiert?


----------



## Zoon (11. April 2014)

Was macht denn ihr alle - ein Unfallpost nachn anderen?!!?!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *zierp rattrattratat zierp bssssss kratz kratz kratz zierp*



Das  Geräusch kommt von den Reifen da die halt nen kurzen Moment durchdrehen  bevor ASR eingreift. Motortechnisch hört man da nix "rattern" da man  beim Tesla direkt über die Stromzufuhr zum Motor das ASR regelt. Es  klignt halt nur Strange da das klassische Verbrennergeräusch fehlt und  deswegen der Sound der Reifen lauter ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Whoa shit was passiert?


 
In einer Baustelle.
Vor mir haben mehrere Autos erst leicht, dann stark bis zum Stillstand gebremst und ich hab das etwas zu spät realisiert.
Bin dann einem Sprinter leicht hinten drauf, da der aber eine lange AHK hatte, ist die natürlich bis in den Kühler reingedrückt, der nun minimal undicht ist.
Sonst sind noch die Scheinwerfer und die Motorhaube (vorne ist die Kante abgeknickt) leicht beschädigt sowie die Frontstoßstange und das Luftklappensystem vorm Kühler.


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2014)

Das kostet......


----------



## Verminaard (11. April 2014)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid euch dreien.
Moegt ihr das Alles halbwegs problemlos abwicklen koennen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das kostet......


 
Ich hab zum Glück pro Jahr einen Versicherungsfall frei ohne hochgestuft zu werden.
Da das alles recht gut zugänglich ist, kann ich z.B. die Stoßstange, Scheinwerfer und Motorhaube selbst wechseln. Mit dem Kühler gehe ich dann zur Werkstatt.
Trotzdem ärgerlich, da das wieder ein riesen Zeitaufwand wird :-/
Hätte der andere keine AHK gehabt, wäre der Schaden deutlich geringer gewesen. Aber kann man ja nun nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2014)

Darf man fragen bei welcher Versicherung du bist?


----------



## JC88 (11. April 2014)

Darfst du da überhaupt selbst ran? Ich habe erst vor zwei Wochen einen Schadensfall mit meiner Versicherung abgehandelt wegen nem Steinschlag (Motorhaube/Front lackieren, Scheibe tauschen) und ich durfte keinen Handschlag machen. Musste alles über die Werkstatt laufen.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

Jau, heute morgen beim Losfahren ging erstmal die ABS und ASR Leuchte an, top 
Nach auslesen etwaier Fehlercodes und dem googeln, sieht es so aus, als müsste der ABS Sensor überprüft werden. Das wird lustig


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2014)

Was geht denn hier heute ab?
Ich muss nachher noch nach Hause fahren, hoffentlich hält die Kiste.


----------



## McZonk (11. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bin dann einem Sprinter leicht hinten drauf, da der aber eine lange AHK hatte, ist die natürlich bis in den Kühler reingedrückt, der nun minimal undicht ist.
> Sonst sind noch die Scheinwerfer und die Motorhaube (vorne ist die Kante abgeknickt) leicht beschädigt sowie die Frontstoßstange und das Luftklappensystem vorm Kühler.


 Solange aber keine Personen zu Schaden gekommen sind, ist das mal das Allerwichtigste. Der Rest kostet nur Zeit und ein paar graue Haare. Bist du zu dicht aufgefahren oder wars der Klassiker mit dem Handy am Steuer (gab es erst kürzlich einen Bericht in SternTV), oder wars einfach eine ungünstige, schlecht einschätzbare Situation?

Du magst ja vielleicht wenig Schaden sehen, aber warte mal ab was bei einem Kaskoschaden der Betrieb so alles sieht und tauscht. Ich hatte mal seitlich am Kunststoffstoßfänger eine Schramme. Lief dann auf einen ganz neuen Stoßfänger inkl Lack, Kennzeichenhalter (!), Kennzeichenleuchten (!), etc. raus. Damit man schön die obere Toleranzgrenze der Versicherung ausgenutzt hatte. War auch nen freier Schaden, sodass es mir am Ende Hupe war.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. April 2014)

Uiuiui. was ist denn hier los 

Ich bin morgen erst wieder am Fahren, es wäre aber auch makaber wenn auf dem Weg vom/zum Fahrsicherheitstraining was passiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen bei welcher Versicherung du bist?


 
HUK Coburg



JC88 schrieb:


> Darfst du da überhaupt selbst ran? Ich habe erst vor zwei Wochen einen Schadensfall mit meiner Versicherung abgehandelt wegen nem Steinschlag (Motorhaube/Front lackieren, Scheibe tauschen) und ich durfte keinen Handschlag machen. Musste alles über die Werkstatt laufen.


 
Ja, darf ich. Ich bekomme dann aber nur die Schadenssumme abzüglich MWST.



McZonk schrieb:


> Solange aber keine Personen zu Schaden gekommen sind, ist das mal das Allerwichtigste. Der Rest kostet nur Zeit und ein paar graue Haare. Bist du zu dicht aufgefahren oder wars der Klassiker mit dem Handy am Steuer (gab es erst kürzlich einen Bericht in SternTV), oder wars einfach eine ungünstige, schlecht einschätzbare Situation?


 
Ist zum Glück niemand zu Schaden gekommen. Die Geschwindigkeit beim Unfall war gering, konnte die Geschwindigkeit noch stark genug verringern. Durch die AHK ist der Schaden aber doch recht hoch.
Ich hab vorhin alles zusammengestellt, wären ~1500€ wenn ich alles selbst mache, zur Werkstatt muss ich noch hin. Denke mal da wir das so bei 4- 5000€ liegen.
Der Abstand war etwas unter Mindestabstand, aber nicht viel. Ich fand, es war einfach eine für mich sehr schlecht einschätzbare Situation.
So lief es ab: mit 80km/h gefahren, der vor mir bremst leicht bis auf 60, ich auch. Dann plötzlich sehr stark bis zum Stillstand. Ich hab dann kurz zum realisieren gebraucht,  dann voll ins ABS, war aber etwas zu spät. Bin geschätzt mit 10-15km/h aufgefahren.


----------



## JC88 (11. April 2014)

Ich bin auch bei der HUK und mir wurde das untersagt...naja gut.

Mit der HUK bin ich eh nicht zufrieden, ich zahle extra dafür das ich Werkstätten frei wählen kann, was man aber nicht wusste ist das man nur von deren Liste frei wählen kann. Und die ist bei uns in der Region nicht sehr ausgiebig 

Zwei große VW Autohäuser in den Nachbarorten waren z.B. garnicht zur Verfügung...


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier heute ab?
> Ich muss nachher noch nach Hause fahren, hoffentlich hält die Kiste.


 Anscheinend Alles -_-
Viel Glück


----------



## Zoon (11. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> mit 80km/h gefahren, der vor mir bremst leicht bis auf 60, ich auch. Dann plötzlich sehr stark bis zum Stillstand.



Interessant wäre warum der auf einmal ne Bremsung hinlegte. Wen er einfach Grundlos (spricht nicht selbst zur Vermeidung eines Unfalls) in die Eisen ging könnts für dich ja noch gut ausgehen aber beweise das mal im Nachhinein....

Hat man leider zu oft - Schild zeigt ne Begrenzung sofort wird grundlos scharf gebremst ... 

Aber deswegen halte ich großzügig Abstand, hat man nebenbei auch den Vorteil das man dadurch die Lackschäden durch Staub/Kieselaufwirbelung des Vordermanns vermeidet/vermindert  um ans Thema der letzten Seite anzuknüpfen.


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Anscheinend Alles -_-
> Viel Glück



Am besten setze ich nachher einen Helm auf!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Interessant wäre warum der auf einmal ne Bremsung hinlegte. Wen er einfach Grundlos (spricht nicht selbst zur Vermeidung eines Unfalls) in die Eisen ging könnts für dich ja noch gut ausgehen aber beweise das mal im Nachhinein....
> 
> Hat man leider zu oft - Schild zeigt ne Begrenzung sofort wird grundlos scharf gebremst ...


 
Hier mal ein Bild vom Unfallort:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rote Punkt zeigt den Ort des Unfalls. Momentan ist auf der gesamten Überholspur eine Baustelle.
Ausgelöst wurde das Ganze durch die an der Stelle auffahrenden Fahrzeuge auf die Autobahn. Die fahren nämlich oft so drauf, sodass die sich auf der Autobahn befindenden Fahrzeuge scharf abbremsen müssen.
Heute ist auch wieder einer so draufgefahren, anschließend haben die von hinten kommenden erst leicht, dann stark abgebremst, bis hin zum Stillstand und ich hab das etwas zu spät realisiert.
So sah mein 1er danach aus:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Am besten setze ich nachher einen Helm auf!


 Besser ist das. Den Fallschirm nicht vergessen


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2014)

Ui! Heute ist aber übermäßig viel Klump hier.

Aufm Heimweg hab ich auch 2 Unfälle gesehen. Beide waren jeweils an einem Kreisel. Is aber nix wildes gewesen, nur so nen bischen gebufft. 



marvinj schrieb:


> Jau, heute morgen beim Losfahren ging erstmal die ABS und ASR Leuchte an, top
> Nach  auslesen etwaier Fehlercodes und dem googeln, sieht es so aus, als  müsste der ABS Sensor überprüft werden. Das wird lustig


 Was für ein Auto?


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aufm Heimweg hab ich auch 2 Unfälle gesehen.


 Bei mir heute auch einer. Hat mich 15 Minuten gekostet. Schöner Stopp-and-Go-Stau. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was für ein Auto?


PT Cruiser


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> PT Cruiser


 Ok, da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ok, da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen.


 
Warum? Ist das nicht auch ein halber Daimler? 

An die Pechvögel heute: 

Das ist hart. Gut, dass Euch nichts passiert ist. Die Autos sind ersetzbar, auch wenn es viel Stress und Rennerei ist.


----------



## marvinj (11. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> An die Pechvögel heute:
> 
> Das ist hart. Gut, dass Euch nichts passiert ist. Die Autos sind ersetzbar, auch wenn es viel Stress und Rennerei ist.


 
Danke. Wahre und auch leicht aufmunternde Worte sind herzlich Willkommen 



keinnick schrieb:


> Warum? Ist das nicht auch ein halber Daimler?


Jap der Motor schon. Um mir das genauer anzugucken muss ich mal drunter legen oder ne Werkstatt aufsuchen ... Oder einfach warten bis das Wochenende vorbei ist und ob ich es dann noch weiß 
Okey Spaß beiseite, ich werd mich da mal im Netz schlau drüber machen.


----------



## Zoon (11. April 2014)

das dein PTCruiser rumspinnt knnte daran liegen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8VLgDuoZYU

vorspulen auf 33:45


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. April 2014)

Mein Vater fährt btw. auch schon seit 32 Jahren sehr flott (Durchschnittstempo Landstraße 110-120; Autobahn mindestens ~160)
Wurde noch nie geblitzt, hat nur mal nen Strafzettel wegen nem Behindertenparkplatz kassiert


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum? Ist das nicht auch ein halber Daimler?


 Nein, wir haben Chrysler verkauft. Macht nur Minus die Kagge.



marvinj schrieb:


> Jap der Motor schon. Um mir das genauer  anzugucken muss ich mal drunter legen oder ne Werkstatt aufsuchen ...  Oder einfach warten bis das Wochenende vorbei ist und ob ich es dann  noch weiß
> Okey Spaß beiseite, ich werd mich da mal im Netz schlau drüber machen.


Naja an so nem ABS Sensor ist ja nicht viel was man prüfen kann. Entweder es ist der Sensor oder der Geberring. Alle anderen Sachen sind doch eher äußerst selten. Da man den Geberring wenn er nicht grade mit im Radlager sitzt mit ner einfachen Sichtprüfung prüfen kann, würde ich erstmal einfach den Geber neu machen. Ist ja kein riesen Kostenfaktor. Wenn es dann nicht weg ist, kann man ja immer noch tiefer in die Diagnose einsteigen.

...der Motor ist aber kein Daimler soweit ich das sehe. Die haben nen Zahnriemen und Daimler hat aber keinen Motor mit Zahnriemen. 



Zoon schrieb:


> das dein PTCruiser rumspinnt knnte daran liegen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8VLgDuoZYU
> 
> vorspulen auf 33:45


 Der Raddrehzahlsensor geht aber nicht ans Motorsteuergerät.


----------



## Seeefe (11. April 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Interessant wäre warum der auf einmal ne Bremsung hinlegte. Wen er einfach Grundlos (spricht nicht selbst zur Vermeidung eines Unfalls) in die Eisen ging könnts für dich ja noch gut ausgehen aber beweise das mal im Nachhinein....
> 
> Hat man leider zu oft - Schild zeigt ne Begrenzung sofort wird grundlos scharf gebremst ...
> 
> Aber deswegen halte ich großzügig Abstand, hat man nebenbei auch den Vorteil das man dadurch die Lackschäden durch Staub/Kieselaufwirbelung des Vordermanns vermeidet/vermindert  um ans Thema der letzten Seite anzuknüpfen.



ich hab das gefühl viele denken das auto wird nur langsamer, wenn die bremsen. anstatt einfach mal kurz vom gas zu gehen


----------



## ich558 (11. April 2014)

Kennt ihr die neue Jaguar Werbung "How evil Are you?" die ist ja geil


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2014)

Ich muss sagen so ein großes Auto mit etwas mehr Hubraum macht schon auf der Autobahn deutlich entspanntere Fahrten als ein hoch drehender zwei Liter Motor... trotzdem will ich meinen NX wieder und den Hyundai weg stellen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. April 2014)

Dann überleg mal wie es sich mit 1,6l und einem cw-wert wie einem LKW auf der Autobahn fährt xD
Morgen hab ich dann das Fahrsicherheitstraining...


----------



## nfsgame (11. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ui! Heute ist aber übermäßig viel Klump hier.


 
Heute Bestandsaufnahme gemacht: Lippe anner Frontschürze, Plastikteile am Unterboden (untere Abdeckung Klimakompressor bzw. Zahmriemen, Ölwannenabdeckung) und Innenradkasten vorne rechts ab bzw locker. Zieht leicht nach rechts, also am Fahrwerk auch was im Eimer. Felgen vorne und hinten rechts zerkratzt, kleiner Lackabplatzer Kotflügel vorne rechts und VIEL Fell und Blut am und vor allem unterm Auto  ... Habe das Viech ja wirklich nur geplättet und nicht frontal aufgegabelt... Holperte einmal kräftig, schlingerte kurz und das wars ... Bei ~110-130 und vier Personen an Bord trotzdem nicht so chillig ...

Mal sehen was die Versicherung sagt... Teilkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung und Rabattschutz ist doch was feines... 


PS: Schade, von den Polizisten hat sich gar keiner übergeben


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2014)

Fotos wären geil!


----------



## fatlace (12. April 2014)

Gewaschen und bereit für das erste treffen morgen


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2014)

Sieht man nicht viel. Die Plasteteile hab ich schon abgerupft, das am Unterboden kann man so schlecht fotografieren wenn er nicht auf der Bühne ist (steht zur Zeit hier zuhause vor der Tür) und sonst sieht man halt nur bisschen Fell inner Felge/Blut am Schweller und die Kratzer/Abplatzer .


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. April 2014)

Hach, einer aus meinem Dorf hat jetzt auch Arschkarte, fährt ewig nen Audi, hat nie nen Unfall und jetzt hat er seit 2 Jahren nen BMW Diesel und hat schon einmal nen Dachs und zwei Rehe (bei 160) mitgenommen, das letzte Mal wurde teuer...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. April 2014)

Ja und was hat das mit dem Audi zutun ?


----------



## Verminaard (12. April 2014)

Das Audi anscheinend nicht ganz so beliebt bei Wildtieren ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2014)

Auch Tiere lassen sich nicht von jedem Schiss anfahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja und was hat das mit dem Audi zutun ?



Dass er mit dem neuen Auto Pech hat?


----------



## ich558 (12. April 2014)

Dass es einfach nur dummer Zufall ist und das jetzt von einer marke abhängig machen will?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2014)

Rehe sind Audi Fans und schrotten deswegen nur BMWs.


----------



## Riverna (13. April 2014)

Gerade eben habe ich meinem NX wieder aus der Halle geholt, nun kann ich endlich wieder den Hyundai stehen lassen.


----------



## Beam39 (14. April 2014)

Na das ging aber fix, klasse! Hattet anscheinend nen Getriebe auf Lager? Wielange hat der Austausch so gedauert?


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2014)

Zu lange hat es gedauert, da mein erstes Austausch Getriebe das ich mal gekauft hatte auch kaputt war. Das fiel mir dann Samstag Nacht auf... also gestern um 15Uhr angefangen den ganzen Mist wieder raus zu reißen. Beim zweiten Getriebe hat der Ausbau ca 1 1/2 Stunden gedauert und der Einbau nochmal etwas weniger.


----------



## watercooled (14. April 2014)

Kann man so ein Getriebe wieder richten bzw lohnt das bei dem Auto?
Oder ist da ein komplettes tauschgetriebe günstiger?


----------



## marvinj (14. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja an so nem ABS Sensor ist ja nicht viel was man prüfen kann. Entweder es ist der Sensor oder der Geberring. Alle anderen Sachen sind doch eher äußerst selten. Da man den Geberring wenn er nicht grade mit im Radlager sitzt mit ner einfachen Sichtprüfung prüfen kann, würde ich erstmal einfach den Geber neu machen. Ist ja kein riesen Kostenfaktor. Wenn es dann nicht weg ist, kann man ja immer noch tiefer in die Diagnose einsteigen.


 
Drunter gelegt und der vordere Rechte ABS Ring ist gebrochen. Das Teil kostet neu 35€. Problem nur ist der Einbau, weil der direkt auf der Antriebswelle sitzt -_-


----------



## der_yappi (14. April 2014)

So, endlich wieder Sommerreifen drauf...
Steht er optisch schon en Stück besser da als mit den Winterschlappen. Und er fährt sich auch besser.


----------



## marvinj (14. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> So, endlich wieder Sommerreifen drauf...
> Steht er optisch schon en Stück besser da als mit den Winterschlappen. Und er fährt sich auch besser.


 Gratz 
Meien sind schon seit einem Monat drauf. Leider rutschen die bei Nässe etwas... weg xD


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. April 2014)

Heute gab es bei mir mal wieder einen berühmt berüchtigten Angstbremser vor nem Blitzer. 

Also heute bin ich mitm Bus nach hause gefahren, heute war es mal eine Busfahrer*IN* nicht die sonst üblichen Busfahrer. Situation: Ortseingang, dann Kurve, hinter der Kurve eine Art Kreuzung, deshalb vor der Kruve ein 30er Schild, hinter der Kurve steht seeeehr oft ein Blitzer. Sie wusste das natürlich das er da ist, da man die Strecke ja nicht zum ersten mal gefahren ist. Was macht sie, vor der Kurve nochmal total abgebremst auf Schritttempo, ein Radfahrer hätte uns locker überholen können. Dann als wir neben dem Blitzer waren wieder Vollgas. Sowas von unnötig, und sollte man als Berufskraftfahrer eigentlich vermeiden, die Blitzer blitzen nunmal erst ab einer erhöhten Geschwindigkeit... Und sowas als Busfahrer, geht mal gar nicht. Wie kann man sowas dummes Einstellen, vor allen dingen wenn man weiß das dort ein Blitzer ist. (Das weiß ich, da sie schon vor der Kurve gebremst hat, wo man den Blitzer nichtmal sehen kann) Da muss man ja richtig Angst haben wenn man da mitfährt. 

Was lernen wir daraus: Genau! Frau am Steuer, Ungeheuer


----------



## watercooled (14. April 2014)

Du denkst sehr primitiv.

Heute den ersten Tag beim Daimler gehabt. Geil. 
Das will ich machen.


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus: Genau! Frau am Steuer, Ungeheuer



Was wir daraus lernen? Dass Du Dich als "Bus(mit)fahrer" vielleicht nicht so aus dem Fenster lehnen solltest oder bist Du schon einmal so ein Ding gefahren?  

Woher willst Du wissen, dass die Fahrerin nicht aus nem anderen Grund gebremst hat oder hast Du vorne direkt neben ihr gesessen? Wenn der Bus wirklich Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren ist, so wie Du es schilderst, wird das schon seine Richtigkeit gehabt haben. Das ist kein Grund die Fahrerin gleich als dumm zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. April 2014)

Steuerkette beim Familienauto VW Touran, Bj. 2006, 1.4 TSI, 140 PS, ausgeleiert.

Mal schauen wie viel Kulanz es gibt. Das Problem ist ja kein unbekanntes im Hause VAG.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie viel Kulanz es gibt. Das Problem ist ja kein unbekanntes im Hause VAG.


Dezente untertreibung 

Irgendwie sind in Nürnberg heute alle wie die letzten Deppen gefahren, bloß weil es etwas regen und Wind hatte. 
Warum man ne abknickende vorfahrtsstraße (2 Spuren pro Richtung) mit 15km/h fahren muss wenn vorne frei ist muss ich nicht verstehen glaub ich. 
Besonders geil war die vollbremsung um auf die 15km/h zu kommen, da hab ich im Auto dahinter noch das ABS arbeiten gehört.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. April 2014)

Das mit dem Frau am Steuer war eher als witz gemeint. 

Die Stelle ist bekannt, und es war auch ncihts anderes als der Blitzer, jeder andere fährt da normal, aber wenn man direkt mit der Front am Blitzer vorbei ist und sogut wie auf den Meter genau wieder Gas gibt, dann ist das einfach nur son dummer sinnloser Bremser vorm Blitzer, ich fahre die Strecke täglich mehrmals, niemand macht sowas dummes. Dazu muss ich kein Busfahrer sein, um zu erkennen das es wegen dem Blitzer war. Die meisten Busfahrer fahren eh mit 30-40 durch die Stadt, da macht man halt eh wegen der Kreuzung so schon bissl langsamer. Alle anderen Busfahrer fahren da normal durch, nur die nicht. 

Ausser eine andere Linie, die dort auch langfährt, aber die wurden da auch schonmal geblitzt, aber da das ein anderer Betrieb ist fahren die Grundsätzlich anders als unsere normalen Busfahrer. Die fahren immer grundsätzlich schnell, überholen auf der Landstraße sogar öfters andere Autos ^^ und sind immer früher am Ziel als er da sein soll, also immer so 3-5 Minuten eher an der Haltestelle, als am Plan steht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Heute den ersten Tag beim Daimler gehabt. Geil.
> Das will ich machen.


 




Dustin91 schrieb:


> Steuerkette beim Familienauto VW Touran, Bj. 2006, 1.4 TSI, 140 PS, gerissen.
> 1500 € Reparaturkosten.
> 
> Mal schauen wie viel Kulanz es gibt. Das Problem ist ja kein unbekanntes im Hause VAG.


 Kette gerissen und dann nur 1500€?  Normalerweise ist der Motor dann Matsche. Davon abgesehen das die 1,4er TSI alle irgendwann mal abreißen. Ich hätte die wesendlich früher schon rausgeschmissen und den Kettenspanner gleich mit. Ist ja nicht so als ob das Problem nicht bekannt ist.



marvinj schrieb:


> Drunter gelegt und der vordere Rechte ABS Ring  ist gebrochen. Das Teil kostet neu 35€. Problem nur ist der Einbau, weil  der direkt auf der Antriebswelle sitzt -_-


Gleich das ganze Gelenk neu machen. So nen Ring da auf den Rost draufmachen bringts nicht wirklich.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kette gerissen und dann nur 1500€?  Normalerweise ist der Motor dann Matsche. Davon abgesehen das die 1,4er TSI alle irgendwann mal abreißen. Ich hätte die wesendlich früher schon rausgeschmissen und den Kettenspanner gleich mit. Ist ja nicht so als ob das Problem nicht bekannt ist.


 
Ne, nix gerissen.
War in der Werkstatt wegen Antriebsschwäche und da wurde dann festgestellt, dass die Kette der Ursprung allen Übels ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2014)

Jetzt doch nicht gerissen?


----------



## Dustin91 (14. April 2014)

**** 
Wieso hab ich gerissen geschrieben War wohl im Eifer des Gefechts.


Ne, nicht gerissen, nur ausgeleiert.


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kann man so ein Getriebe wieder richten bzw lohnt das bei dem Auto?



Ich glaube du unterschätzt den Wert von einem NX GTi in dem Zustand, die sind nicht komplett wertlos  



watercooled schrieb:


> Oder ist da ein komplettes tauschgetriebe günstiger?


 
Austauschgetriebe ist günstiger, aber das Getriebe (insbesondere der 5te Gang) die Hauptschwäche vom NX ist wäre ein neues Getriebe schon genital. Aber da mein roter demnächst auf ein anderes Getriebe umgebaut wird, habe ich ein gutes von dem übrig.


----------



## Kusanar (15. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> ****
> Wieso hab ich gerissen geschrieben War wohl im Eifer des Gefechts.
> 
> Ne, nicht gerissen, nur ausgeleiert.


 
Besser so festgestellt als wirklich gerissen oder einen Übersprung der Kette. Dann sind im besten Fall nur die Ventile matsch und es wird "ein klein wenig" teurer (3500 bis 5000 Euro). Fahre auch so einen Ketten-Motor von VW, 1.4 TSI. Bin jetzt bei 107.000km und ich frag mich jeden Tag wann es bei mir soweit ist  Aber soll ja glücklicherweise auch Ketten geben, die von dem Problem nicht betroffen sind.

Schön allerdings dass VW nach wie vor von Einzelfällen spricht... Hab in meiner Bekanntschaft schon zwei mal von Kettenlängungen gehört und wenn man die dazu nimmt, von denen man in einschlägigen Foren liest, dann sind das für mich schon lange keine Einzelfälle mehr. Noch dazu wo es von VW selbst sogar eine TPI dazu gibt.

Wieviel Km hat der Touran denn schon runter?


----------



## danysahne333 (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen, was genau das hier ist und wo ich sowas herbekomme vielleicht

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/328967-ist-das-und-woher-bekomme-ich-es.html

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dustin91 (15. April 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wieviel Km hat der Touran denn schon runter?


 
Bisschen mehr als 90000 Km.
Aber schon mit Wolfsburg telefoniert, es sieht bezgl. Kulanz gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Es gibt ja hunderte dokumentierte Fälle.

Auch Auto Bild hat da ordentlich dokumentiert und bei VW Druck gemacht.
Also das Problem ist hinlänglich bekannt


----------



## Kusanar (15. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr als 90000 Km.
> Aber schon mit Wolfsburg telefoniert, es sieht bezgl. Kulanz gar nicht so schlecht aus.


 
Also bis 100.000Km ist von VW eine 100%-ige Kulanz zugesagt worden. Darauf würde ich auch bestehen  Also alles im grünen Bereich für dich.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. April 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also bis 100.000Km ist von VW eine 100%-ige Kulanz zugesagt worden. Darauf würde ich auch bestehen  Also alles im grünen Bereich für dich.


 
Wo steht das oder wie kommst du darauf?
Ich dachte, dass die 100 % Kulanz nicht bis 100.000 Km gilt, sondern bis 3 Jahre.


Habe das bei Auto Bild gelesen:



> (aktuell: bis drei Jahre/100.000 Kilometer volle Kulanz, danach bis sechs Jahre/200.000 Kilometer anteilig).



Meinen die damit, dass man entweder ein Auto haben muss, welches unter 3 Jahre alt ist oder unter 100.000 Km haben muss?
Oder gibts nur volle Kulanz, wenn es jünger als 3 Jahre ist und dazu noch unter 100.000 Km liegt?
Das ist irgendwie missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Rat Six (15. April 2014)

Normalerweise gilt immer das, was man als erstes erreicht. Hat die Karre 20km drauf ist, aber 4 Jahre alt -> keine 100% Kulanz. Hat das Fahrzeug 150000km im ersten Jahr gemacht -> keine 100% Kulanz.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. April 2014)

Ja das würde dann aber im Umkehrschluss heißen, dass es gar keine Kulanz gibt, weil das Auto ja älter als 6 Jahre ist...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei 107.000km und ich frag mich jeden Tag wann es bei mir soweit ist  Aber soll ja glücklicherweise auch Ketten geben, die von dem Problem nicht betroffen sind.


 Haubtsache solange weiterfahren, bis es richtig teuer wird.  Clever gedacht. Anstatt im Vorfeld die Kette und Spanner machen lassen, lieber nen neuen Motor bezahlen. Bist nicht der einzige, der so denkt. Uns Werkstätten kommt das sehr entgegen, wenn wir zwischendurch mal nen neuen Motor verkaufen können.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wo steht das oder wie kommst du darauf?
> Ich dachte, dass die 100 % Kulanz nicht bis 100.000 Km gilt, sondern bis 3 Jahre.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das werden die wohl eher nicht machen.  Wir haben einen Golf in der Familie mit dem 1,2l TSI,  da war die Kette nach sage und schreibe 54000km hinüber, nach nicht mal 2 Jahren.  Davon hat VW nur einen Teil gezahlt.


----------



## riedochs (15. April 2014)

Kulanz ist bei VW immer eine Wundertüte. Einfach immer wieder versuchen. Es soll auch helfen das über die VW Facebook Seite zu erfragen. Die Kette an meinem 1.4TSI hält noch. Wenn mein Brötchengeber endlich sich mal äußern würde wie es hier weiter geht könnte ich endlich den Cupra bestellen.


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2014)

Ein guter Freund von mir startet aktuell ein echt interessantes Projekt bei uns in der Halle. Er hat einen 200SX S13, welcher einen neuen Motor bekommen hat. Dazu kam gleich ein MegaSquirt 2 Steuergerät. Letzte Woche hat er seine neuen Felgen bekommen (10Jx17" ET15) und morgen baue ich ihm sein K-Sport Gewindefahrwerk ein. Irgendwann soll ein 2L Turbo Motor in den Wagen kommen. Aber erstmal muss die Karre ordentlich verbreitert werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. April 2014)

Ui 10er Felgen sind Heftig auf dem Ding  SR20 wollt ihr reinmachen oder wie ? lohnt sich aber mMn nicht ggü. dem CA18. Ansonsten schönes Projekt, viele machen ja auch einen RB25 SWAP


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2014)

Und wieviele RB25 Swaps fahren auf der Straße? Richtig keine 5 Stück in Deutschland  Alle unsere Umbauden sind für die Straße und nicht für irgendwelche TrailerQueens die von einem Treffen zum anderen gekarrt werden.
Ein SR20 ist eine 10 fache Steigerung zum CA18. Sowohl Leistungstechnisch als auch Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. April 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kulanz ist bei VW immer eine Wundertüte. Einfach immer wieder versuchen. Es soll auch helfen das über die VW Facebook Seite zu erfragen. Die Kette an meinem 1.4TSI hält noch. Wenn mein Brötchengeber endlich sich mal äußern würde wie es hier weiter geht könnte ich endlich den Cupra bestellen.


 
Tja, Facebook wäre vielleicht eine gute Idee gewesen    So öffentlich wie möglich ist immer gut  

Das Problem mit den Steuerketten kann einfach nicht sein.  VW hat diese damit beworben, dass sie nicht mehr, wie ein Zahnriemen, gewechselt werden müssen, und nun ist das Ergebnis, dass sie teilweise noch deutlich weniger halten. Wie kann einem so großen Konzern so ein Fehler unterlaufen?


@Riverna:  Ist einfach nicht meine Welt  

Aber wofür tauscht man bei einem Auto zweimal den Motor?   Bei modernen Motoren ist das nicht mehr als eine größere MCU mit etwas Peripherie in Form eines Motorblockes ...   Wie wärs mit nem Laptop und nem Programmierer?


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber wofür tauscht man bei einem Auto zweimal den Motor?



Der erste war kaputt und der nächste wird mehr Leistung haben. 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bei modernen Motoren ist das nicht mehr als eine größere MCU mit etwas Peripherie in Form eines Motorblockes ...   Wie wärs mit nem Laptop und nem Programmierer?


 
Eine MS2 ist ein freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät. Das mappt man auch mit einem Laptop


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. April 2014)

Na also im Skyline Forum melden sich doch ständig welche die Rb25 im S13 haben, dachte das wäre so der Standart Austausch Motor. Naja ich finde den Swap mehr oder weniger Sinnlos, da hättest du dir gleich das J-Spec importieren können, soviel teurer ist das auch nciht, und hast gleich ein SR20DET drin.


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2014)

Soso... und den J-Spec bauen wir dann auf Linkslenker um? 
Ich finde den Umbau auf SR20 sehr sinnvoll, der Besitzer auch sonst würde er das nicht machen. Alles andere ist uninteressant... erstmal so ein Projekt durchziehen dann kann man auch mitreden. Bus fahren und sich über die Busfahrerin aufregen kann jeder. Ob sich irgendwelche Kasper im Skyline Forum anmelden die angeblich einen SX mit RB haben interessiert mich nicht, ich weiß wieviele getüvte Kisten es gibt. Das du denkst es wäre ein Standart Austauschmotor, zeigt das du dich scheinbar mit dem Thema nicht beschäftigt hast.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. April 2014)

Nöö SX interressiert mich nicht so. Wo is den dein Problem mit RHD ? Wird doch kein Alltagswagen oder ? 

Kannst nicht von jedem erwarten das er schon zig tausend Motorswaps gemacht hat. Und ja ein anderer Motor ist schwierig einzutragen, ich wette es gibt genügend die fahren einfach so rum.

Aber später hol ich mir auf jeden fall irgend so ein Auto, jetzt habe ich noch kein Geld für sowas.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2014)

Tut mir leid wenn ich das jetzt so direkt sage aber: Halt doch einfach mal die Fr.... 
Riverna macht das doch fast jeden Tag und wird in der Szene recht gut drin sein.
Und wenn der "200SX" Freund der ist dem auch der R33 gehört dann wird das schon was werden.
Zudem ist der SR20 wirklich ein sinnvoller Swap....


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2014)

Nein der SX gehört einem anderen Besitzer als der Skyline. Jedoch ist er auch in der Lage das Projekt mit unserer Hilfe auf die Beine zu stellen, die meisten Leute haben leicht reden bis sie erstmal selber irgendwas gemacht haben. Dann sehen sie erstmal wie zeitaufwändig und kostenintensiv sowas ist. Der Besitzer möchte einfach SEINEN SX umbauen und keinen anderen kaufen, verstehe nicht warum man das nicht akzeptieren will. Ausserdem ist es schon etwas komisch wenn man angeblich sich mit Tuning so gut auskennt, jedoch nicht die Vorzüge eines SR20 gegenüber der CA18 Totgeburt kennt. 

Fakt ist ein RB25 ist erstens nur sehr kostenintensiv legal auf die Straße zu bringen in einem S-Chassi und zweitens ist der Motor sowieso nicht der richtige für einen SX. Der RB25 wiegt einfach zuviel und somit macht man das komplette Handling des SX kaputt. Genau das gleiche Problem hat man beim 2JZ auch in einem -Chassi. Die Kisten leben von ihrem niedrigen Gewicht und da ist so ein schwerer 6 Zylinder Brocken einfach nicht das richtige.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na also im Skyline Forum melden sich doch ständig welche die Rb25 im S13 haben, dachte das wäre so der Standart Austausch Motor. Naja ich finde den Swap mehr oder weniger Sinnlos, da hättest du dir gleich das J-Spec importieren können, soviel teurer ist das auch nciht, und hast gleich ein SR20DET drin.


 
Ich würd in nen S13 nen M103 mit Turbina einbauen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLBVrM0wJvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (16. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn ich das jetzt so direkt sage aber: Halt doch einfach mal die Fr....
> Riverna macht das doch fast jeden Tag und wird in der Szene recht gut drin sein.
> Und wenn der "200SX" Freund der ist dem auch der R33 gehört dann wird das schon was werden.
> Zudem ist der SR20 wirklich ein sinnvoller Swap....


 

Naja, hauptsache man tut so als würde man seit Geburt an nichts anderes tun..



> Aber später hol ich mir auf jeden fall irgend so ein Auto, jetzt habe ich noch kein Geld für sowas.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würd in nen S13 nen M103 mit Turbina einbauen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du immer mit deiner Turbina


----------



## marvinj (16. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du immer mit deiner Turbina


 Knallt halt rein


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du immer mit deiner Turbina


 Gibts was schöneres als ein Turbo spool up bei voll geöffneter Drosselklappe am Morgen?  Viel besser als ein Sonnenaufgang. Es ist eine majestätisch anmutende Entfaltung der Urkraft des Automobils. Die Sinne erleben ein Feuerwerk aus unbendiger Kraft des Turboladers; Boost in jedem Nerv des Körpers.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2014)

Wenn du die Urkraft eines Automobils hören willst dann komm zu mir nach Stuttgart und hör dir den Replika Patentwagen an


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2014)

Hat der nen Turbo?


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2014)

Wenn du schiebst 

Nee Spaß Turbos sind schon was cooles. Ich steh ja auch total auf das angeblich Soundvernichtende Gebläse.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIDqEegoy-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GnePuzBdGOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Normaler Werkstattalltag...


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. April 2014)

Hmm, KFZ-Mechaniker würde mich durchaus auch interessieren, aber ich hab keine Zeit mehr für ein Praktikum bevor ich mich bewerben muss, also werd ich wohl eher erstmal ne Lehre als Industriemechaniker machen, umlernen kann man immer noch. Ist das heutzutage eigl noch viel mehr als Ersatzteile austauschen?

Btw, Audi wird in nem halben bis einem Jahr nen neuen 4 Zylinder 16 Ventiler rausbringen. Bei nem Betrieb der die Anlagen baut mit denen die Motor/Autoteile bearbeitet werden standen ein paar Prototypen rum mit denen man die Maschinen testet.(Home - GROB-WERKE GmbH & Co. KG)


Mal ein Problem: 
Bei nem Ford Focus 1 mit 1,6l, 116 PS leuchtet in Kurven manchmal das Handbremslicht auf, weiß jemand an was das liegen kann?


----------



## Verminaard (16. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal ein Problem:
> Bei nem Ford Focus 1 mit 1,6l, 116 PS leuchtet in Kurven manchmal das Handbremslicht auf, weiß jemand an was das liegen kann?


 
Versuchen Kurven normal zu fahren und weniger zu driften 

SCNR


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2014)

Das ist wesendlich mehr als nur Teile tauschen. Wenn man den ganzen Tag nur Wartung und Fahrwerk macht, dann tauscht man nur Teile. Wenn man mehr in Richtung Motor/Getriebe/Elektronik macht, dann wird oft repariert. Klar baut man keinen Turbo oder Injektor auseinander, weil außer ein paar Tuning Werkstätten das niemand wieder zusammen bekommt und es sich von den Kosten her nicht mal ansatzweise lohnt.
Ventile in Getriebe-Steuereinheiten, Laufwerke in Radios oder auch mal ein paar Einlass/Auslass Ventile mache ich doch gelegentlich mal neu. Ist halt auch darauf beschränkt, was der Hersteller an Teilen liefert.

Entweder der Schalter hat einen weg, dein Handbremshebel ist locker oder der Kabelsatz zum Schalter ist irgendwo durchgescheuert.


----------



## Beam39 (16. April 2014)

Jeweils Mittelarmlehne und Sitz vom Q7. Unglaublich was sich da unbemerkt an Schmutz sammelt in der Zeit. Der bekommt derzeit ne Komplettaufbereitung von innen, weitere Bilder folgen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Jeweils Mittelarmlehne und Sitz vom Q7. Unglaublich was sich da unbemerkt an Schmutz sammelt in der Zeit. Der bekommt derzeit ne Komplettaufbereitung von innen, weitere Bilder folgen.


 
Das hat sich gelohnt 
Welches Mittel hast du benutzt ?
Bist du nun auch dem Autopflegewahn verfallen  ?


----------



## Beam39 (16. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das hat sich gelohnt
> Welches Mittel hast du benutzt ?
> Bist du nun auch dem Autopflegewahn verfallen  ?


 
Und wie!! Alles deinetwegen  War gestern noch an meinem dran von 17 Uhr bis 1 Uhr in der Nacht, der ist auch unfassbar sauber geworden. Morgen wird der Q7 fertiggestellt und direkt danach kommt der Z4.

Die Mittelarmlehne habe ich mit Finish Kare #121 eingesprüht, mit einem ValetPro Pinsel aufgeschäumt, mit einer Coulorlock Lederbürste gebürstet, noch einen Schuss Finish Kare drauf, mit nem Schmutzradierer drüber und mit nem Microfasertuch abgenommen.

Beim Sitz hab ich den Coulorlock Lederreiniger Stark benutzt. Per Schaumdispenser aufgetragen, mit dem Pinsel aufgeschäumt, wieder gebürstet, noch nen Schuss Finish Kare für den Schmutzradieren und dann wieder abgetragen.

Ich muss sagen das Finish Kare lässt sich sogar besser verarbeiten als der Lederreiniger, wirklich klasse das Zeug. In Verbindung mit den Schmutzradierern eine Bomben-Kombi.


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2014)

Heute Abend haben wir das K-Sport Gewindefahrwerk eingebaut, verstellbare Querlenker und Streben auch gleich. Die Karre wird extrem fett


----------



## Iconoclast (17. April 2014)

Naja, also mein Geschmack sind diese verbastelten Plastikbomber nicht. Aber wenn man Spaß dran hat, warum nicht.


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2014)

Wo ist der verbastelt?


----------



## ich558 (17. April 2014)

Da streifen die Räder ja im Stand schon fast den Radkasten?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. April 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Da streifen die Räder ja im Stand schon fast den Radkasten?


 
Ich glaube die Karosserie wird noch verbreitert, anders würde man das auch nicht passend bekommen.


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2014)

Die Karosserie wird vorne und hinten jeweils knapp 4 Zentimeter verbreitert. 
Auf das "verbastelt" Gelabber gebe ich mittlerweile nichts mehr, dass kommt meistens von Leuten die für einen Reifenwechsel schon in die Werkstatt fahren müssen. Das ist einfach nur hohles Geblubber, geschmacklich kann man immer auseinander gehen keine Frage. Mit gefällt das Bodykit was drauf kommen soll auch nicht, stehe da mehr auf die OEM Sachen. Aber darum ist so ein Auto noch lange nicht verbastelt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und wie!! Alles deinetwegen  War gestern noch an meinem dran von 17 Uhr bis 1 Uhr in der Nacht, der ist auch unfassbar sauber geworden.


 
Da hab ich ja eine gute Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet 
Ist aber schön, wenn man bei der vielen Arbeit solche klasse Ergebnisse erzielt


----------



## Iconoclast (17. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wo ist der verbastelt?


 
Na, sieht für mich halt nach dem typischen Reisbrenner aus, auf den jeder The Fast And The Furious Fan so steht. Noch dazu fallen die Räder ja fast aus dem Radkasten.
Ich sage ja, wenn es einem gefällt warum nicht? Ist ja nichts dabei. Wenn alle die gleichen Autos fahren würden, wäre es ja auch langweilig.


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2014)

Verbastelt sind für mich diese türkischen E36er.
Aber wenn da alles gut verbaut wird und nix gepfuscht ist dann ist das Auto doch nicht verbastelt......


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Jeweils Mittelarmlehne und Sitz vom Q7. Unglaublich was sich da unbemerkt an Schmutz sammelt in der Zeit. Der bekommt derzeit ne Komplettaufbereitung von innen, weitere Bilder folgen.



Oh, Gott wie ich diese Typen hasse die denken sie seien cool weil sie nen Geländewagen fahren...
Unter nem Gheo Rescue ist nicht ein echter Geländewagen


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Oh, Gott wie ich diese Typen hasse die denken sie seien cool weil sie nen Geländewagen fahren...
> Unter nem Gheo Rescue ist nicht ein echter Geländewagen


 
Yeah... Stammtischsprüche incoming.  Ich ziehe nen Q7, Cayenne oder Touareg jedem VW Passat vor, so what? Setz Dich mal rein in so eine Kiste und urteile noch mal.


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2014)

Ich find von allen SUVs den Q5 am coolsten.


----------



## winner961 (17. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich find von allen SUVs den Q5 am coolsten.


 
Ich finde den X6 cooler


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich finde den X6 cooler


 
Der hat was.


----------



## winner961 (17. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der hat was.


 
Ja ich mag das Auto  wieder ein wirklich außergwöhnlcher BMW


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2014)

Da eben nen Autopflegebild auf der vorherigen Seite war: Wie bekommt man am besten Flecken aus Stoffsitzen? Mir ist auf einer längeren Autobahnetappe vor ein paar Wochen mal nen Schwung Cola ober Bord gegangen...


----------



## aloha84 (17. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja ich mag das Auto  *wieder ein wirklich außergwöhnlcher BMW*


 
Vor allem der Verbrauch ist "außergewöhnlich".


----------



## winner961 (17. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Vor allem der Verbrauch ist "außergewöhnlich".


 
Wer Auto fahren will muss tanken  und der Verbrauch ist doch egal so lang es spas macht


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Vor allem der Verbrauch ist "außergewöhnlich".


 
Die Versicherungsprämie auch.


----------



## aloha84 (17. April 2014)

@winner961
Mag sein, aber bei 140 auf der Bahn 15 Liter verbrennen? Da ist selbst ein Ami sparsamer.


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2014)

Joa die Aerodynamische Schrankwand finde ich auch sehr geil. Leider noch nie mit gefahren.
Der Q5 ist mir etwas lieber.


----------



## winner961 (17. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Joa die Aerodynamische Schrankwand finde ich auch sehr geil. Leider noch nie mit gefahren.
> Der Q5 ist mir etwas lieber.


 
Ja ein paar mal schon Gefahren aber nur den TRI Turbo. Der braucht gut 8-10 l auf der Bahn beim Engineering wird es mehr sein


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Na, sieht für mich halt nach dem typischen Reisbrenner aus, auf den jeder The Fast And The Furious Fan so steht. Noch dazu fallen die Räder ja fast aus dem Radkasten.
> Ich sage ja, wenn es einem gefällt warum nicht? Ist ja nichts dabei. Wenn alle die gleichen Autos fahren würden, wäre es ja auch langweilig.


 
Eventuell solltest du die Seiten vorher auch lesen bevor du rummoserst  
Selbstverständlich sind die Reifen aktuell viel zu breit, die Karosserie ist auch noch gar nicht angepasst. Und mit einem typischen Reisbrenner hat die Karre nicht viel gemeinsam, der "typische" Reisbrenner ist meist von Honda, hört auf den Namen Civic und hat nicht viel mehr PS als mein Rasenmäher. Hubraum ist im übrigen wahrscheinlich bei meinem Rasenmäher noch größer  Das hingegen ist ein gut durchdachtes Projekt, alleine für das Fahrwerk inkl Querlenker, Streben und Co hat der Besitzer mehr Geld ausgegeben als viele von denen typischen Reisbrennern an Wert haben. Aber wie gesagt ich reagiere auch so Stammtisch Parolen gar nicht mehr. Ich weiß was wir für Arbeit machen und wie die Kisten am Ende gehen und aussehen, da brauch ich keinen Zuspruch aus einem Computer Forum.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2014)

Ja, Bilder davon kommen regelmäßig, aber ich freu mich einfach immer wieder bei dem Kleinen zu sein .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2014)

Ohje wo hast du den denn her? Und was machst du damit


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da eben nen Autopflegebild auf der vorherigen Seite war: Wie bekommt man am besten Flecken aus Stoffsitzen? Mir ist auf einer längeren Autobahnetappe vor ein paar Wochen mal nen Schwung Cola ober Bord gegangen...


 
Am besten mit Shampoo einweichen, mit einer weichen Bürste aufschäumen und dann mit einem Nasssauger absaugen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ohje wo hast du den denn her?


Zusammen mit Vattern vor ein paar Jahren gekauft für 1/4 dessen was man in DE dafür zahlen würde.


> Und was machst du damit


Was man damit macht?
 Zum Strand, Einkaufen etc. fahren und sich dabei immer an einem wirklich offenem Mini freuen.


----------



## der_yappi (17. April 2014)

Und mal ein James Bond Auto das man sich leisten kann...
Oldtimer : Auch James Bond fuhr schon Mini Moke - Nachrichten Motor - DIE WELT


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2014)

So das Getriebe musste nun knapp 1 Woche im Alltag aushalten, bin recht vorsichtig gefahren da ich nicht weiß ob es ganz war. Jetzt geht es gleich auf die Autobahn und dann teste ich mal ob es auch wieder Vollgas fest ist, dass alte Getriebe hat seit Wochen über 200km/h irgendwann angefangen zu vibrieren. Jetzt wird die Karre mal richtig geprügelt... 

Also wenn ihr auf der A3 zwischen Frankfurt und Wiesbaden Motorteile oder Getriebeteile findet, schreibt mir bitte eine PN die gehören dann bestimmt mir


----------



## killer196 (17. April 2014)

Da fahr ich später lang wenn ich ausm urlaub komm. Ich achte drauf xD


----------



## Beam39 (17. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Oh, Gott wie ich diese Typen hasse die denken sie seien cool weil sie nen Geländewagen fahren...
> Unter nem Gheo Rescue ist nicht ein echter Geländewagen


 
Das Fahrzeug gehört nem Familienvater der aufgrund des Nachwuchses "gezwungen" ist so ein Auto zu fahren. Er möchte halt etwas fahren was ihm gefällt aber gleichzeitig auch familientauglich ist ohne dabei auf den klassischen langweiligen T5 zurückgreifen zu müssen. Wenns nach ihm gehen würde würden anstelle eines Q7' s und eines A3' s nen 911er und nen Cayman stehen, aber geht halt nicht.

Keine Ahnung wie du jetzt bei nem Putzbild darauf schließen konntest dass das nen Möchtegern sein soll


----------



## killer196 (18. April 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> So das Getriebe musste nun knapp 1 Woche im Alltag aushalten, bin recht vorsichtig gefahren da ich nicht weiß ob es ganz war. Jetzt geht es gleich auf die Autobahn und dann teste ich mal ob es auch wieder Vollgas fest ist, dass alte Getriebe hat seit Wochen über 200km/h irgendwann angefangen zu vibrieren. Jetzt wird die Karre mal richtig geprügelt...
> 
> Also wenn ihr auf der A3 zwischen Frankfurt und Wiesbaden Motorteile oder Getriebeteile findet, schreibt mir bitte eine PN die gehören dann bestimmt mir



Der motorblock hier auf der a3 gehört aber nich dir oder? ;D


----------



## watercooled (18. April 2014)

Nimmst ihn mit nach Adenau und sammelst noch paar Teile auf dann kannst du dir ein ganzes Auto zusammen schrauben


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2014)

Nene lief alles wunderbar. Scheint wieder Vollgas fest zu sein.

gerade eben einen neuen Motor für den Mazda bestellt. Damit die Karre endlich auch etwaa mehr vorwärts geht.


----------



## watercooled (18. April 2014)

Wer schaut auch schon den ganzen Tag DMAX? Finde ich ne coole Aktion das da 24h TopGear läuft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2014)

Ich nehme mir die Folgen auf, die ich noch nicht gesehen hab und guck die dann heute Abend 
Morgen ist Mythbusters-Tag, oder ?


----------



## der_yappi (18. April 2014)

Der HDD-Recorder läuft schon seit 3:00h 
Habe allerdings "nur" ne 500Gig Platte dran hängen - also nur TopGear und kein Mythbusters


----------



## watercooled (18. April 2014)

Jap morgen ist mythbusters und übermorgen Action Tag.


----------



## killer196 (19. April 2014)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit den jungs hier: Tuning, Styling & Repairs | Vehicle Visions GmbH

Suche mit/fürn Kumpel jmd der Hondas umbaut in der Nähe Wiesbadens.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2014)

Hey, was soll umgebaut werden?


----------



## killer196 (20. April 2014)

Motorswap, bremse, achsen.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2014)

Das sollte jede Werkstatt hin bekommen. Ansich keine große Aktion. Was ist es genau? Welches Auto? Welcher Motor usw.?


----------



## killer196 (20. April 2014)

Basis ist ein civic eg5. Es wird ein mc2 gekauft und soll alles in den eg5. Motor, achsen, bremsen, etc in den eg5.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2014)

Sprich EG Umbau auf B18. Ansich kein Problem, dass kann wie gesagt jede einigermassen gute Werkstatt. Wobei die Werkstattkosten schon nicht niedrig sein werden. Such dir einen guten Hobbyschrauber sonst bezahlst du dich dumm und dämlich.


----------



## killer196 (20. April 2014)

Anspielung auf dich (ohne hobby )?
Kennst du welche?


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2014)

Frag mal z.B. im Maxrev Forum. Ansich könnten wir sowas auch für euch machen. Wäre nicht der erste Motorumbau  Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken und wir quatschen.


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2014)

Na na na, dat jipt ärger 

Frohe Ostern Jungs


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2014)

Warum sollte das ärger geben? Wird doch nix verkauft.


----------



## killer196 (20. April 2014)

? Nix verkauft und nix angeboten worden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> ? Nix verkauft und nix angeboten worden.


 Er meint mit dem Finanzamt.


----------



## killer196 (20. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Er meint mit dem Finanzamt.



Wegen schwarzarbeit? Ajoooo, werds schon nich unter der hand machen.


----------



## Lolm@n (20. April 2014)

Die haben genug mit Steuer DVD's zu tun


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2014)

Alter. Wo kommst du denn her? 

Ich meinte eigentlich wegen diesem "Wir quatschen per PN". 
Bei mir hat das auch schonmal zu etwas gezanke geführt.

Aber jetzt BTT.


----------



## Lolm@n (20. April 2014)

Lies mal deine Pinwand 

gibt es Mr. Audi S5 immer noch?


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2014)

Joa IT Passion schaut auch noch gelegentlich rein. Mittlerweile fährt er aber wieder A5.

Pinnwand muss ich nachher schauen, bin eben am Handy.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Er meint mit dem Finanzamt.


 
Wer sagt das ich nicht ein total netter Mensch bin und es kostenlos mache?

Nächste Woche ist Hochzeit... bin mal gespannt wie er mit dem neuen Motor läuft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2014)

Wenn du so nett bist, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. 

...hätte gestern morgen aufm Weg zur Arbeit fast den Osterhasen platt gefahren. Lief so nen Hase bestimmt 300-400 Meter vor meinem Auto her. Ich bin die ganze Zeit mit 40 hinterher aber der wollte nicht zur Seite.  Dann bin ich nen bischen dichter aufgefahren und er hat mich vorbeigelassen. Man man man, immer muss man erst drängeln, damit einen diese Hasen vorbeilassen. Haben warscheinlich für links bezahlt.


----------



## chaosking96 (21. April 2014)

Moin alle zusammen 
Ich habe mal ne frage und zwar hat sich ein bekannter Einen VW Routan aus den USA gekauft und braucht jetzt einen 2 Ten Satz Felgen (er will aber nur original felgen) kennt jemand von euch vielleicht einen Händler hier oder in den USA sitzt der die nach bzw inner Deutschland verschifft? Ich habe selbst schon ein paar Händler angeschrieben die aber nur innerhalb der USA versenden.... 
Und VW kommt auch nicht in Frage die wollen das nur per Luftpost machen und das kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da eventuell helfen 
LG 
Chaos


----------



## watercooled (21. April 2014)

Hat der nen anderen Lochkreis oder wie? Frag doch den nächsten VW Händler


----------



## chaosking96 (21. April 2014)

Ja erstmal das ist meine ich nen 5x127 aber das ist ja nicht das Problem sondern dass die Felgen irgendwie tiefer sind denn normale würden irgendwie zu nah am bremssattel sitzen bzw fast schleifen... 
VW Händler waren wir schon und die sind da einfach viel zu teuer...  Also 52$ pro Kilo finde ich schon happig plus ne überteuerte Felge.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. April 2014)

Dann lasst euch doch die Felgen von nem Kumpel aus USA schicken.

Ansonsten eben nicht Original Felgen nehmen, zu nem Importeur von US Karren gehen oder sich der Tatsache stellen, dass es eben etwas teurer ist einen Exoten zu fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2014)

Google sagt das ist ein Chysler Grand Voyager, also vielleicht mal da nach Felgen schauen. Sind dann eigentlich auch original.


----------



## chaosking96 (21. April 2014)

Ja Kumpel in den USA wird schwer muss ich erst suchen  
Das mit den Importeuren ist ne gute Idee bzw. die die er bisher gefragt hatte waren da eher träge und man hat nichts mehr davon gehört... 
@oldstyle das ist ne gute Idee das werde ich mal tun. 
Danke erstmal an alle fürs helfen


----------



## watercooled (21. April 2014)

Passende Distanzscheiben. Wird am günstigsten kommen.


----------



## chaosking96 (21. April 2014)

Ja ich klapper jetzt mal die Importeure ab und gucke mal was sich da so ergibt. 
Aber das mit den Distanzscheiben behalte ich auch mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2014)

Warum haben die ganzen getunten Leistungsmonster eigentlich immer einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Motor als Basis? Könnte man nicht aus nem 6l v12 viel mehr noch rausholen?


----------



## Zappaesk (22. April 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Warum haben die ganzen getunten Leistungsmonster eigentlich immer einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Motor als Basis? Könnte man nicht aus nem 6l v12 viel mehr noch rausholen?


 
Und welcher Antriebsstrang soll das dann übertragen? Getriebe in der Momentenklasse im 4-stelligen Bereich wachsen nicht auf Bäumen...


----------



## watercooled (22. April 2014)

In der Regel hat ein 6L V12 aber schon so viel Leistung das man da nix mehr machen muss  
Zudem wiegt so ein Teil ja ne ganze Menge. Lieber ein recht leichtes Auto mit einem aufgebohrten 4 oder 6 Zylinder.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. April 2014)

Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen - ausser durch noch mehr Hubraum. 

Ich mag Muscle Cars. Dieses dumpfe Brabbeln von den V8 ist einfach genial.


----------



## Hitman-47 (22. April 2014)

Mir fällt da spontan jetzt Brabus ein, die gehen doch meist von den dicken V8 oder V12 aus, aber das kann sich halt kaum ein normaler Mensch leisten


----------



## watercooled (22. April 2014)

Kann ich gar nicht leiden. Das klingt für mich nach Motorrad Gang mit kaputtem Auspuff.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kann ich gar nicht leiden. Das klingt für mich nach Motorrad Gang mit kaputtem Auspuff.



Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Sonst hätten wir nur ein Auto, einen PC, ein OS, einen Typ Frau, etc.



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Mir fällt da spontan jetzt Brabus ein, die gehen doch meist von den dicken V8 oder V12 aus, aber das kann sich halt kaum ein normaler Mensch leisten



Deren V8 sind aber vom Hubraum her gesehen eher klein gegen die 7l aufwärts von US BigBlocks - und die sind dann noch nicht aufgebohrt.


----------



## Hitman-47 (22. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Deren V8 sind aber vom Hubraum her gesehen eher klein gegen die 7l aufwärts von US BigBlocks - und die sind dann noch nicht aufgebohrt.


 
Ach, da bin ich bescheiden, mir wären die groß genug


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> In der Regel hat ein 6L V12 aber schon so viel Leistung das man da nix mehr machen muss  Zudem wiegt so ein Teil ja ne ganze Menge. Lieber ein recht leichtes Auto mit einem aufgebohrten 4 oder 6 Zylinder.



Aber nicht 1500PS und mehr wie es im GTR gibt 
Dachte dann könnte man aus nem 6l 2500 oder mehr rausholen


----------



## watercooled (22. April 2014)

Und in welchen Autos sind in der Regel solche Motoren? 

Es geht halt eigentlich nur ums Tuning des Fahrzeugs. Ob da ein 6 oder 12 Zylinder drinne sitzt wird dem Besitzer letztendlich ziemlich egal sein.
Teuer wirds in beiden fällen


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen - ausser durch noch mehr Hubraum.


 
Leider total falsch diese Aussage. Hubraum ist nur ein Teil der "Leistung". Drehzahl kann z.B. ohne Probleme Hubraum ersetzen sie Formel 1.


----------



## winner961 (22. April 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Leider total falsch diese Aussage. Hubraum ist nur ein Teil der "Leistung". Drehzahl kann z.B. ohne Probleme Hubraum ersetzen sie Formel 1.


 
Richtig Rivera. Oder z.b bei Motorrädern IST es das gleiche und nicht nur Amis können große V8 bauen z.b ein Alter SL AMG aus den späten 80er hätte auch 7-7.3 l Hubraum


----------



## Beam39 (22. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und welcher Antriebsstrang soll das dann übertragen? Getriebe in der Momentenklasse im 4-stelligen Bereich wachsen nicht auf Bäumen...


 
Zumal Downsizing ja mittlerweile "vorgeschrieben" ist. Solche Motoren wirds nicht mehr geben, bzw. wird man mit ihnen nicht solche Sachen anstellen. Sogar der nächste C-AMG bekommt nen aufgeladenen 4.4L V8, total ätzend!


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2014)

Kleine aufgeladene Motoren machen bei weitem mehr Spaß. 

...Daimler limitert seine V12 auch auf 1000mn, damit nicht alles auseinanderbricht. Ist aber alles so stabil, dass die locker 150tkm schaffen ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## der_yappi (22. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Deren V8 sind aber vom Hubraum her gesehen eher klein gegen die 7l aufwärts von US BigBlocks - und die sind dann noch nicht aufgebohrt.



Bigblock an sich hst aber nix mit dem Hubraum zu tun...

Bigblock und Smallblock sind "Bauformen" (weiß net wie ichs besser nennen soll) von amerik. V8 Motoren.
Beschreibt eher Bohrung und Hub.
Gibt nämlich auch Smallblocks die mehr Hubraum haben als nen Bigblock.

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorblock


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. April 2014)

Ich finde es auch besser einen kleinen Motor mit Turbo zu nehmen. Es ist doch erstaunlich wie viel Leistung man aus so einem Motor rausholen kann. Wenn man sich mal solche Boliden wie den AMS-GTR anschaut. 1800 PS aus einem V6 echt wahnsinn.


----------



## Beam39 (23. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch besser einen kleinen Motor mit Turbo zu nehmen. Es ist doch erstaunlich wie viel Leistung man aus so einem Motor rausholen kann. Wenn man sich mal solche Boliden wie den AMS-GTR anschaut. 1800 PS aus einem V6 echt wahnsinn.


 
Du machst mich langsam echt wahnsinnig. Worauf beruhen deine Aussagen bitte? Bist du jemals einen dicken 8 Zylinder gefahren das du darüber zu urteilen weißt? Bist du überhaupt schonmal richtig autogefahren? Wieviele Motoren bist du wielange gefahren damit du Unterschiede festmachen kannst?

Jeder der schonmal nen schönen 8 Zylinder gefahren ist weiß um die Vorteile dieser Motoren bescheid und es gibt keinen der sie leugnet oder sie von der Hand weißt.

Ja, 1600ps aus einem V6, wirklich wahnsinn wie lange der Motor wohl halten muss. Kannst mit dem bestimmt ne halbe million Kilometer fahren ohne das irgendwas in die Luft fliegt oder? 

Ihr zwei begreift manchmal die Relationen bzw. die Verhältnisse nicht oder wollt es nicht begreifen. Wenn wir von Alltagsfahrzeugen reden kommt ihr dazwischen und labert irgendwas von super-mega-fetten-9000ps Autos und das alles andere ******** seie. Stellt euch vor, schon in den 80ern haben die Ingeneure der F1 deutlich mehr als 1000ps aus nem 1.4l Motor rausholen können, aber was bitte hat das mit nem Alltagsfahrzeug zu tun?

Natürlich ist so ein aufgeladener Motor geil, aber mit so einem Auto kann man keine Kilometer gemütlich reißen! Meine Fresse!


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bigblock an sich hst aber nix mit dem Hubraum zu tun...
> 
> Bigblock und Smallblock sind "Bauformen" (weiß net wie ichs besser nennen soll) von amerik. V8 Motoren.
> Beschreibt eher Bohrung und Hub.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, das Bohrung und Hub aber genau den Hubraum definieren?


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Du machst mich langsam echt wahnsinnig. Worauf beruhen deine Aussagen bitte? Bist du jemals einen dicken 8 Zylinder gefahren das du darüber zu urteilen weißt? Bist du überhaupt schonmal richtig autogefahren? Wieviele Motoren bist du wielange gefahren damit du Unterschiede festmachen kannst?
> 
> Jeder der schonmal nen schönen 8 Zylinder gefahren ist weiß um die Vorteile dieser Motoren bescheid und es gibt keinen der sie leugnet oder sie von der Hand weißt.
> 
> ...


 
Beruhig dich mal... 

Ich habe nie behauptet das viel Hubraum ******* ist, sondern lediglich das Hubraum keine Allzweckwaffe ist.  Beschäftige dich mal mit dem Thema damit du weißt wie "Leistung" zu stande kommt dann wirst du sehen das meine Aussage komplett richtig ist.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. April 2014)

Die bloße PS-Zahl ist auch wenig hilfreich. Einfach den Drehzahl-Begrenzer um 100 U/min angehoben und schon hat man 10-20 PS Maximalleistung auf dem Prüfstand "dazuerfunden", ohne dass das Auto in Wirklichkeit schneller vom Fleck käme.

(klappt natürlich nicht beim 1,6 L Basis Golf mit 90 PS, da sinds eher einstellige PS  )


----------



## riedochs (23. April 2014)

Pünktlich zum Karfreitag ist der Passat meiner Frau liegen geblieben: AGR Ventil platt und mein  hatte gestern Softwareumstellung. Hoffentlich kann ich den heute wieder abholen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das Bohrung und Hub aber genau den Hubraum definieren?


 
yappi hats ein wenig falsch erklärt.
Big- und small Block haben nichts (naja kaum^^) mit Bohrungen, Hub o.ä zu tun sondern mit den "Äußeren"-Eigenschaften. (Abmessungen, Gewicht, Materailkosten)
Hier noch ne Kurzumschreibung zur Historie --> Small Block oder Big Block V8? | V8-Kultur


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beruhig dich mal...
> 
> Ich habe nie behauptet das viel Hubraum ******* ist, sondern lediglich das Hubraum keine Allzweckwaffe ist.  Beschäftige dich mal mit dem Thema damit du weißt wie "Leistung" zu stande kommt dann wirst du sehen das meine Aussage komplett richtig ist.


 
Habt beide recht. Aber gefühlt und situationsabhängig führt an Hubraum nix vorbei.

Auch klar ist aber das du selbst den unterschied von 1,4L und x PS zu 2,0L und X PS merkst und sich der dickere Hubraum viel "bequemer" fahren lässt.


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habt beide recht. Aber gefühlt und situationsabhängig führt an Hubraum nix vorbei.
> 
> Auch klar ist aber das du selbst den unterschied von 1,4L und x PS zu 2,0L und X PS merkst und sich der dickere Hubraum viel "bequemer" fahren lässt.


 
Kommst immer drauf an.
Ein aufgeblasener 1,4er mit 160 PS fährt sich nämlich "bequemer" als 2.0er Sauger mit 136PS.
Allerdings lässt sich vortrefflich über Haltbarkeit streiten.
Nehmen wir mal nen 2,0 Turbo mit 300PS (gibts ja z.B.: bei evos) und einen "kleinen" 4.2L V8 von Ford mit moderaten 315 PS. Was hält wohl länger bei geringerer Wartung?!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habt beide recht. Aber gefühlt und situationsabhängig führt an Hubraum nix vorbei.
> 
> Auch klar ist aber das du selbst den unterschied von 1,4L und x PS zu 2,0L und X PS merkst und sich der dickere Hubraum viel "bequemer" fahren lässt.


 
stimmt soweit. das einzige auto wo ich bissher mich bei der einschätzung des motors total vertan habe war der aktuelle polo mit nem 1,2tsi motor und 105 ps.
ich hatte am anfang echt gedacht das der mindestens nen aufgeladenen 1,4er drinne hat mit mindestens 140 ps. ab 1900U/min schob der vorwärts. war geil und als alltags auto von der kraft enfaltung und dem verbrauch her top. wie lange die motoren wiederum halten ist ne andere sache.

gibt im paderborner kreis nen paar turbo interessierte jungs die aus nem 1,8er vw motor 1043 ps geholt haben. und damit nun seid knapp 4 jahren beschleunigungs rennen fahren. 

der wagen war strasen zugelassen. zwar nur bis knapp 450 ps aber die haben auch im normalen verkehr gern mal den boost hoch gedreht  
und der erbauer des motors hat selber nen 2er golf mit ner 2 liter 16v maschine und 1150 ps. die läuft nun mehr auch seit über 3 jahren. und den nutzt er auch im alltag. natürlich nicht immer mit vollen boost. aber bei seinen filmen nutzt er den schon und er hat einige gemacht  

sowas sehe ich aber eher als "machbarkeitsstudie" 

egal wie die autohersteller es auch machen. das wichtige ist doch das nen auto ansich fahrbar bleibt. das die vebräuche sinken. und die motoren wenigestens 200.000 km halten ohne groß mucken zu machen.

also hört auf euch hier so zu bashen das bringt nix , auser das nen paar leute hier dann ausm forum verschwinden die es eigentlich bereichert haben. muss ja auch nicht sein oder ? 

jeder motor mag seine vor und auch nachteile haben. abe bleibt sachlich dabei bitte.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. April 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kommst immer drauf an.
> Ein aufgeblasener 1,4er mit 160 PS fährt sich nämlich "bequemer" als 2.0er Sauger mit 136PS.
> Allerdings lässt sich vortrefflich über Haltbarkeit streiten.
> Nehmen wir mal nen 2,0 Turbo mit 300PS (gibts ja z.B.: bei evos) und einen "kleinen" 4.2L V8 von Ford mit moderaten 315 PS. Was hält wohl länger bei geringerer Wartung?!


 

der aktuelle golf 7r hat 300 ps und der 400r wird 400 bekommen bzw haben. bei mercedes liegt mann aktuell dazwischen. wie lange die motoren halten werden wird die zeit zeigen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> der aktuelle golf 7r hat 300 ps und der 400r wird 400 bekommen bzw haben. bei mercedes liegt mann aktuell dazwischen. wie lange die motoren halten werden wird die zeit zeigen.


 
Ja ich weiß...das ist auch nur ein Beispiel.....


----------



## ich558 (23. April 2014)

Habt ihr Tipps wie man am schonensten Kurzstrecke fährt? Muss nächste Woche für 14 Tage lang jeden Tag 4 mal jeweils 3km fahren. Sollte man sehr niedrigtourig fahren oder eher hochtourig damit der Wagen zumindest etwas auf Temperatur kommt? Ist ein Benziner


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2014)

Ich würde einfach niedertourig fahren....bei 2000U/min schalten....und gut ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2014)

Vor was hast du Angst? Millionen Fahrer fahren ihr Leben lang fast nur Kurzstrecke, ohne dass deren Karren nach wenigen Wochen verrecken


----------



## ich558 (23. April 2014)

Das man nach 2 Wochen nichts merkt ist mir schon klar ändert aber nichts das Kurzstrecke schädlich ist. Weis halt nicht wie schädlich und außerdem will ich für meinen Wagen nur das beste


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2014)

Das juckt das Auto kein bisschen  Die Autos werden ja auf genau sowas ausgelegt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. April 2014)

3 km ? musst du zwingend mit dem auto fahren ? 2 räder mit beinantrieb tun es auch evt


----------



## Beam39 (23. April 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beruhig dich mal...
> 
> Ich habe nie behauptet das viel Hubraum ******* ist, sondern lediglich das Hubraum keine Allzweckwaffe ist.  Beschäftige dich mal mit dem Thema damit du weißt wie "Leistung" zu stande kommt dann wirst du sehen das meine Aussage komplett richtig ist.


 
Warst doch gar nicht du gemeint  Sondern die zwei üblichen Verdächtigen hier von dem einer noch nicht mal nen Schein besitzt aber erzählen will welcher Motor besser ist.

Ich habe auch ein faible für Hochdrezahlmotoren. Ich glaube es gibt, im richtigen Drehzahlbereich, keine giftigeren und geiler zu fahrenden Motoren. Solche Motoren sind halt aber eher für die Rennstrecke gedacht und im Alltag macht sich so ein V8 mit reichlich Hubraum einfach bequemer.

Ich sage zu keinem Motorkonzept ********, ich finde sie alle geil.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> 3 km ? musst du zwingend mit dem auto fahren ? 2 räder mit beinantrieb tun es auch evt


Manchmal ist es aber schön ein Dach und Ladefläche zu haben .


----------



## ich558 (23. April 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> 3 km ? musst du zwingend mit dem auto fahren ? 2 räder mit beinantrieb tun es auch evt



Bin auf ner Fortbildung da nehm ich sicher kein Rad mit welches ich an einen A1 schnalle


----------



## dekay55 (23. April 2014)

@ich558 Also für die Strecke würd ich im leben nicht mit dem Auto fahren, entweder laufen oder Fahrrad, ich fahr selbst jeden tag 6 tage die woche 2*3km mim Fahrrad ( zum Bahnhof ) und lauf dann zusätzlich 2*1km vom Bahnhof zur Arbeit. Hält wenigst fit, schont das Auto. Problem bei Kurzstrecke ist immer das Kondenswasser was sich dann schön im Öl vermischt. Bei 3km kommt der Motor nie im leben auf Betriebstemperatur, geschweige den das Öl. 

@Beam joar so nen E39 mit dem 4.4L V8 gechipt auf 300Ps fährt sich in der tat wirklich sehr sehr gediegen, kann aber auch richtig zur sache gehen auch wenn die kiste nich so hoch dreht, brüllen kann der trotzdem wie sau, Kumpel von mir hat nen 540i wirklich sehr angenehm. 

Wenn du aber auch Hochdrehzahl Orgeln stehst, einer der geilsten Motoren was ich bisher erlebt hab war nen S14B23 ( also E30 M3 Evo2 ) 4 Zylinder SAUGER, der schreit nach Drehzahlen, fürn Alltag aber in der tat nich ganz so brauchbar weil der schüttelt und rüttelt, brauch einfach drehzahl damit der richtig zur sache geht. 
Oder was ich auch sehr geil find ist nen E30 mit nem M50B25 ( z.b ausm E39 525i oder E36 325i ), der bisl fit gemacht und den begrenzer auf 7000rpm gesetzt, ist so ne richtige Drecksau Maschine. Da würd ich die allermeisten Turbos für stehen lassen und macht aufm Ring auch unheimlich spass.
Und das dritte Agregat im Bunde, nen selbst aufgebauter 2.7L Motor mit M20 Teilen, dazu noch 3 Doppelweber Vergaser, Drehzahlorgel .... aber wirklich nur fürn Ring gut, ich hatte mal nen 2.7 Liter aufbau als Einspritzer, da gingen auch gern mal 18 liter weg bei um die 200PS


----------



## keinnick (23. April 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps wie man am schonensten Kurzstrecke fährt? Muss nächste Woche für 14 Tage lang jeden Tag 4 mal jeweils 3km fahren. Sollte man sehr niedrigtourig fahren oder eher hochtourig damit der Wagen zumindest etwas auf Temperatur kommt? Ist ein Benziner


 
Mein Tipp: Mach Dir keine Gedanken. Der Wagen kann das ab aber wenn Dein Gewissen sich besser fühlt, fahre nach Feierabend alle 3-4 Tage noch mal 20 km um den Block, damit die Kiste warm wird.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. April 2014)

Ich hatte doch nur geschrieben das ich diese besser finde, da brauch ich nicht 1000 Fakten, das is einfach persönlicher Geschmack. Man muss ja nicht immer das besser finden was am besten ist. Sonst wren ja alle beim Fußball auch Bayern Fans oder so. Ich habe auch nichts gegen große V8´s oder so. Weiß ja nicht warum du dich so über meinen Geschmack aufregst, darüber kann man nicht streiten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps wie man am schonensten Kurzstrecke fährt? Muss nächste Woche für 14 Tage lang jeden Tag 4 mal jeweils 3km fahren. Sollte man sehr niedrigtourig fahren oder eher hochtourig damit der Wagen zumindest etwas auf Temperatur kommt? Ist ein Benziner


 
Einfach ganz normal fahren und nach den 14 Tagen mal 100km auf die Bahn und den Motor ordendlich durchpusten.  Am besten früh morgens am Wochenende, da kann man sehr lange den Pin runterdrücken.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach ganz normal fahren und nach den 14 Tagen mal 100km auf die Bahn und den Motor ordendlich durchpusten.  Am besten früh morgens am Wochenende, da kann man sehr lange den Pin runterdrücken.



Wieso (abgesehen vom Fun-Faktor) sollte man sinnfrei km abspulen? Noch dazu, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, mit Vollgas?

Diese Fahrt würde die Teile weitaus mehr beanspruchen, als die paar Tage gediegen mit wenig Drehzahl zur Arbeit zu rollen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. April 2014)

Also ich habe meinen komischen rosa Papierschein seit 1998 (ca. 2,2Mio km (unfallfrei)) und hatte seitdem die unterschiedlichsten Autos unterm Hintern. Von 3 Töpfen und 999ccm Hubraum (trotzdem 57PS) bis 2,5l Hubraum auf 6 Töpfen mit 184PS war einiges dabei. Hin und wieder hatte ich auch leihweise einen großen V8 zur Verfügung. Mit persönlich gefallen hubraumstarke Motoren besser. Passen zu meiner gleichmäßigen, entspannten Fahrweise mit wenig Drehzahl - in dem Zusammenhang stimmt meine Aussage in Bezug auf den Hubraum auch. Bei "kleineren" Motoren erwische ich mich immer bei einer hochtourigen und gehetzten Fahrweise, während mich "große" Motoren beruhigen und entspannen - lustigerweise ist mein Verbrauch mit großen Motoren geringer als mit kleinen Motoren. Fahrweise halt.


Riverna schrieb:


> Leider total falsch diese Aussage. Hubraum ist nur ein Teil der "Leistung". Drehzahl kann z.B. ohne Probleme Hubraum ersetzen sie Formel 1.


Das geht aber auch nur nach oben raus. Wenn im Drehzahlkeller kein Dampf ist, hilft dagegen entweder mehr Hubraum oder halt "Zubehör" ala Turbo und Co.


orca113 schrieb:


> Habt beide recht. Aber gefühlt und situationsabhängig führt an Hubraum nix vorbei.
> Auch klar ist aber das du selbst den unterschied von 1,4L und x PS zu 2,0L und X PS merkst und sich der dickere Hubraum viel "bequemer" fahren lässt.


Genau mein Reden. Mir sind 130PS aus 2l lieber als 180PS aus 1,6l. Trotz weniger PS hat der größere Motor eine für mich bessere Drehmomentkurve.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Kommst immer drauf an. Ein aufgeblasener 1,4er mit 160 PS fährt sich nämlich "bequemer" als 2.0er Sauger mit 136PS. Allerdings lässt sich vortrefflich über Haltbarkeit streiten.
> Nehmen wir mal nen 2,0 Turbo mit 300PS (gibts ja z.B.: bei evos) und einen "kleinen" 4.2L V8 von Ford mit moderaten 315 PS. Was hält wohl länger bei geringerer Wartung?!


Ist Geschmackssache. Meiner ist´s nicht. In Bezug auf Haltbarkeit stimme ich dir zu. Bei nem großen Motor mit relativ geringer Literleistung ist die Haltbarkeit oft enorm groß.


Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein faible für Hochdrezahlmotoren. Ich glaube es gibt, im richtigen Drehzahlbereich, keine giftigeren und geiler zu fahrenden Motoren. Solche Motoren sind halt aber eher für die Rennstrecke gedacht und im Alltag macht sich so ein V8 mit reichlich Hubraum einfach bequemer.


Stimmt so und deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrung in Bezug auf Fahrstil.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. April 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> TheBadFrag schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einfach ganz normal fahren und nach den 14 Tagen mal 100km auf die Bahn und den Motor ordendlich durchpusten.  Am besten früh morgens am Wochenende, da kann man sehr lange den Pin runterdrücken.
> ...



Weil diese Vollgasfahrt die durch Kurzstrecke und Teillast entsthenden Rückstände aus dem Motor "pustet". Daher ja auch der Begriff "Freiblasen/Durchblasen, etc." Aber erst hohe Drehzahlen, wenn der Motor warm und genug Öldruck vorhanden ist - sonst sinkt die Lebensdauer drastisch.


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> stimmt soweit. das einzige auto wo ich bissher mich bei der einschätzung des motors total vertan habe war der aktuelle polo mit nem 1,2tsi motor und 105 ps. ich hatte am anfang echt gedacht das der mindestens nen aufgeladenen 1,4er drinne hat mit mindestens 140 ps. ab 1900U/min schob der vorwärts. war geil und als alltags auto von der kraft enfaltung und dem verbrauch her top. wie lange die motoren wiederum halten ist ne andere sache.  gibt im paderborner kreis nen paar turbo interessierte jungs die aus nem 1,8er vw motor 1043 ps geholt haben. und damit nun seid knapp 4 jahren beschleunigungs rennen fahren.  der wagen war strasen zugelassen. zwar nur bis knapp 450 ps aber die haben auch im normalen verkehr gern mal den boost hoch gedreht  und der erbauer des motors hat selber nen 2er golf mit ner 2 liter 16v maschine und 1150 ps. die läuft nun mehr auch seit über 3 jahren. und den nutzt er auch im alltag. natürlich nicht immer mit vollen boost. aber bei seinen filmen nutzt er den schon und er hat einige gemacht   sowas sehe ich aber eher als "machbarkeitsstudie"  egal wie die autohersteller es auch machen. das wichtige ist doch das nen auto ansich fahrbar bleibt. das die vebräuche sinken. und die motoren wenigestens 200.000 km halten ohne groß mucken zu machen.  also hört auf euch hier so zu bashen das bringt nix , auser das nen paar leute hier dann ausm forum verschwinden die es eigentlich bereichert haben. muss ja auch nicht sein oder ?  jeder motor mag seine vor und auch nachteile haben. abe bleibt sachlich dabei bitte.



Hört mir auf mit 1,2 1,4 oder was weiß ich TSI...

Hatte selbst die 1,4 TSI 140PS im Golf v bei 70K Kilometern und 5 Jahren Steuerkette lang... Zum Kotzen.

Die Maschinen gehen auch wenn hochgezüchtet nicht an der Basis/Motor kaputt sondern an dem drum rum.

Jetzt fahr ich nen GTI mit 2,0TSI und auch da hat ein Kollegen jetzt den kapitalen Mitorschaden gehabt. Er aber nach 90K und 6 Jahren. Und was war's? Steurkette lang.

Deshalb ich stehe nicht mehr auf dem Standpunkt hochgezüchtet gleich nicht haltbar. Weil eben die Schäden an den drumherumbauteilen der Maschiben sind.


----------



## winner961 (23. April 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hört mir auf mit 1,2 1,4 oder was weiß ich TSI...
> 
> Hatte selbst die 1,4 TSI 140PS im Golf v bei 70K Kilometern und 5 Jahren Steuerkette lang... Zum Kotzen.
> 
> ...


 
dem stimme ich zu.

Die einzigen kleinen Turbomotoren unter 1500ccm sind für mich nur die Motoren von Fiat also die Twinair 0.9 und die T-Jet 1.4 sind sehr standfest. Zumindest die drei Exemplare, die wir zurezti als Firmenfahrzeuge haben, alle plus 100.000 km und keiner hat irgendwelche Motorenprobleme, das einzige was mal war, war ein kaputter Turbolader, der durch zu geringes Warmfahren zerstört wurde.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. April 2014)

Schönes Beispiel für "hoch-/überzüchtet" sind die 5Zylinder TDI´s von VW aus´m Bulli. Da sagen die Werkstattleute einem direkt, dass die aufgrund Druckproblemen im Block kein Dauervollgas (>1,5-2h) können. Meinem Kdt sind 2 davon geplatzt, bevor er das erfahren hat. Hat mich zu dem Zeitpunkt um den A6 2,5l TDI V6 beneidet


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Wieso (abgesehen vom Fun-Faktor) sollte man sinnfrei km abspulen? Noch dazu, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, mit Vollgas?
> 
> Diese Fahrt würde die Teile weitaus mehr beanspruchen, als die paar Tage gediegen mit wenig Drehzahl zur Arbeit zu rollen.


 Vollgasfahrten auf der Bahn belasten den Motor nicht so sehr wie Kurzstrecke mit viel warm/kalt. Der mechanische Verschleiß ist auf der Bahn am geringsten, weil alle Motorbauteile dort ihre optimale Größe haben.
Wir haben bei uns im Kundenkreis min. 200 Vertreter, Geschäftswagen und Taxis die aussließlich Vollgas auf der Bahn gefahren werden. Die Motoren haben teilweise über 300tkm und die Taxis sogar über 600tkm auf der Uhr. Die Motormechanik macht 0 Probleme.

Ich habe schon so viele Autos repariert, die durch zu langsame Fahrweise kaputt gegangen sind. Grade Diesel setzen sich total zu daraus resultieren Schäden am AGR Ventil, Saugrohr, DPF oder Turbolader. Beim Benziner sind es eher Ventilführungen/Ventile, Lambda Sonden oder mechanische Schäden am Kettentrieb und auch mal ne Kopfdichtung.

Fährt man mit einem Diesel nur 8000-10000 km Kurzstrecke im Jahr ist regelmäßiger Werkstattaufenthalt vorprogrammiert. Beim Benziner ist Kurzstrecke nicht so schlimm, solange man regelmäßig die Wartung machen lässt. Zwischendurch mal den Motor vernünftig zu fahren erhöht die Lebensdauer erheblich.




Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel für "hoch-/überzüchtet"  sind die 5Zylinder TDI´s von VW aus´m Bulli. Da sagen die Werkstattleute  einem direkt, dass die aufgrund Druckproblemen im Block kein  Dauervollgas (>1,5-2h) können. Meinem Kdt sind 2 davon geplatzt,  bevor er das erfahren hat.


Schäden am Block sind aber konstruktionsbedingt. Der Block ist kein Verschleißteil. Da hat VW dann wohl mal wieder Mist gebaut.



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Hat mich zu dem Zeitpunkt um den A6 2,5l TDI  V6 beneidet


Die Nockenwellen alle im Eimer oder rechzeitig verkauft?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2014)

Was sollen denn das für Taxis sein, die nur Vollgas gefahren werden? So blöd sollte eigtl. kein Taxifahrer sein. Immerhin wird der ja u.a. nach Fahrzeit bezahlt, obendrein steigt das Unfall- und Reparaturisiko so mitunter deutlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2014)

Taxis fahren nur Vollgas. Ist bei denen so üblich.  Solltest mal den Reifen und Bremsenverschleiß angucken, dann kippste aber hinten rüber.

Je schneller die bei den Kunden sind, desto mehr Kunden können sie fahren und mehr Kunden = mehr Geld. Das muss sich wohl rechnen, sonst würden die ja nicht alle so heizen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schäden am Block sind aber konstruktionsbedingt. Der Block ist kein Verschleißteil. Da hat VW dann wohl mal wieder Mist gebaut.


Das meinte ich ja mit der Aussage. An der falschen Stelle gespart.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Nockenwellen alle im Eimer oder rechzeitig verkauft?


Läuft noch (Wagen meiner EX) und hat jetzt wohl um die 350tkm runter. Wird aber auch immer gut gewartet/gepflegt. Toller Wagen


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Taxis fahren nur Vollgas. Ist bei denen so üblich.  Solltest mal den Reifen und Bremsenverschleiß angucken, dann kippste aber hinten rüber.
> 
> Je schneller die bei den Kunden sind, desto mehr Kunden können sie fahren und mehr Kunden = mehr Geld. Das muss sich wohl rechnen, sonst würden die ja nicht alle so heizen.


 
Also ich kenne ja so manchen ehemaligen Taxifahrer aus Studienzeiten, die sind alle ganz normal im verkehr mitgeschwommen und auch wenn ich heute ein Taxi in der Stadt oder auch auf der Autobahn sehe, so schwimmen die ganz normal und unauffällig im Verkehr mit. Heizen lohnt sich nicht für die. Kann man selber rechnen, wenn der Verbrauch sich veranderthalb oder gar verdoppelt, ebenso der Verschleiß spürbar zunimmt, dazu erhöhte Ausgaben an die Rennleitung und im Falle eines Falles erhöhte Versicherungsprämien... Mehr Kunden gibts nur dann ,wenn die tatsächlich so Schlange stehen, dass der Fahrer immer sofort neue Kunden hätte. Das dürfte aber eher die Ausnahme sein...

Ein Taxifahrer der rast entpuppt sich als schlechter Geschäftsmann...


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2014)

Also die Taxifahrer bei uns haben alle einen weg, das muss man einfach so sagen.
Mit 130 und Abblendlicht Nachts halb auf der linken Spur. Da bekomme ich n Vogel.


----------



## Verminaard (23. April 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es aber schön ein Dach und Ladefläche zu haben .



Noch besser ist es das Dach wegmachen zu koennen 

Tolles Wetter gewesen am Wochenende und ich hatte ne ueble Erkaeltung


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also ich kenne ja so manchen ehemaligen Taxifahrer aus Studienzeiten, die sind alle ganz normal im verkehr mitgeschwommen und auch wenn ich heute ein Taxi in der Stadt oder auch auf der Autobahn sehe, so schwimmen die ganz normal und unauffällig im Verkehr mit. Heizen lohnt sich nicht für die. Kann man selber rechnen, wenn der Verbrauch sich veranderthalb oder gar verdoppelt, ebenso der Verschleiß spürbar zunimmt, dazu erhöhte Ausgaben an die Rennleitung und im Falle eines Falles erhöhte Versicherungsprämien... Mehr Kunden gibts nur dann ,wenn die tatsächlich so Schlange stehen, dass der Fahrer immer sofort neue Kunden hätte. Das dürfte aber eher die Ausnahme sein...
> 
> Ein Taxifahrer der rast entpuppt sich als schlechter Geschäftsmann...


 Alle Taxis, die ich jede Woche so mache werden immer ordendlich getreten. Sieht man schon immer an der Abnutzung der Reifen und an der Verbrauchsanzeige.  Nachts sind auch hier Taxis mit mindestens 40-50+ über dem Tempolimit unterwegs. Leerfahrten kosten halt ne Menge Geld und die will man so kurz halten wie möglich. Wenn grade Taxizeit ist und alle von der Disco nach hause wollen rattert die Kasse. Da wird ordendlich Gas gemacht. Taxiunternehmen zahlen ja nicht das gleiche wie Privatpersonen für Sprit und Fahrzeuge. Die nehmen das in so großen Mengen ab, da gibt es immer Rabatt.

Davon mal abgesehen das jedes Taxi ringsrum mal mehr mal weniger angebufft ist. Ich spreche ja auch häufiger mit den Taxileuten, nicht mit den Fahrern selber. Die sagen das es egal ist ob die Reparatur nen bischen mehr kostet, haubtsache das Taxi rollt und verdient Geld. Wenn Teile fehlen holen die die auch schonmal selber aus dem Zentrallager, damit wir weitermachen können. Bei den Preisen für Taxifahrten wird da genug über sein.
Wir haben hier auch einen, der bietet Taxifahrten für die Hälfte an. Dementsprechend zerbombt sehen die Karren auch aus. Und wenn man mal liegenbleibt, dann muss man halt schieben.  Da ist es fast sicherer einfach total besoffen selber nach Hause zu fahren.


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach ganz normal fahren und nach den 14 Tagen mal 100km auf die Bahn und den Motor ordendlich durchpusten.  Am besten früh morgens am Wochenende, da kann man sehr lange den Pin runterdrücken.



Gut dass ich nach den 2 Wochen 500km heimfahrt habe


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2014)

Also mein Karren benimmt sich seltsam 

Schon seit einiger Zeit beginnt er bei Gaswegnahme und Schaltvorgängen unterhalb von 3k rpm extrem für ca. eine halbe Sekunde zu ruckeln. 
Eben stand er den halben Tag in der Sonne und als ich einstieg ist er kaum angesprungen und hatte einen sehr unrunden Leerlauf. 
Als ich losgefahren bin war dann alles wieder normal und er nimmt auch sonst bis auf das seltsame ruckeln ganz normal Gas an.
Oberhalb von 3k ist alles so wie es sein soll. Er läuft sehr sauber und ruckelt kein bisschen.

Ich hätte jetzt mal auf Zündkerzen oder LMM getippt. Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2014)

HFM oder Falschluft würd ich so ausm Bauch sagen. Mal hören und absprühen würde ich zuerst machen. Drosselklappe versifft kann auch möglich sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. April 2014)

Ich würde auch sagen LMM, zu den Zündkerzen kannst du dir auch die Spulen dazu anschauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2014)

Zündkerzen sind es aber eher nicht. Wäre sehr ungewöhnliches Fehlerbild für Kerzen. Da bekommt man eher Aussetzer. Die Spulen kann man sich zwar anschauen aber wenn da nicht ein Marder ein Loch reingebohrt hat oder die Anschlüsse total vergammelt sind ist das nutzlos. Ich hab von außen noch nie was an ner Suple gesehen.(außer wenn mal wieder einer gemeint hat Motorwäsche machen zu müssen...)


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. April 2014)

Ich liebe den Sound großvolumiger Motoren, heute morgen kommt der LKW Fahrer des Betriebs mit seinem Chevy Pickup rein, Kupplung und tritt kräftig aufs Gas, der Sound war auf 50 Meter immer noch fapfapfapfap


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2014)

ich glaub bei beinem ist die gasanlage jetzt im arsch. das auto ruckelt bei jedem gasgeben so extrem, nicht auszuhalten. selbst bei schnellem fahren im 5ten merkt man ein ruckeln. beim stand ruckelts auch die ganze zeit aber nicht so schlimm.
schalte ich auf benzin um läuft der top.
am 5ten mai gehts nach honda, da wird die inspektion halt vorverlegt  denke mal die einspritzdüsen oder was der mechaniker letzte inspektion meinte sind nun hinüber. naja hoffentlich läuft der nachm 5ten wieder wie er soll auf gas


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. April 2014)

Habe heute einen F430 gesehen, echt nice der Sound.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. April 2014)

Zum Thema x6, für das Teil sollte man mindestens den C brauchen, das Teil ist ein Lkw, wenn nicht sogar ein Panzer, da nimmt man lieber noch nen alten Ami-Pickup, der hat wenigstens style und man kann mit der richtigen aufhängung auch mal richtig ins gelände.


----------



## winner961 (24. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Zum Thema x6, für das Teil sollte man mindestens den C brauchen, das Teil ist ein Lkw, wenn nicht sogar ein Panzer, da nimmt man lieber noch nen colorado, der hat wenigstens style und man kann mit der richtigen aufhängung auch mal richtig ins gelände.


 
Jeder große Geländewagen IST ein LKW sozusagen. Auch ein X6 kann man im Gelände bewegen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. April 2014)

Richtig mitm Ami Pickup ins Gelände ^^ Die werden da meist sogar nur mit Heck antrieb gebaut. Richtig ins Gelände kann mit so etwas wie nem Defender o.ä.


----------



## winner961 (24. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Richtig mitm Ami Pickup ins Gelände ^^ Die werden da meist sogar nur mit Heck antrieb gebaut. Richtig ins Gelände kann mit so etwas wie nem Defender o.ä.


 
Ja ganz sicher 
Eine G-Klasse ist trotzdem besser


----------



## Hitman-47 (24. April 2014)

Ich find den X6 sowas von potthässlich...und Mercedes kommt jetzt mit dem MLC auch auf die Idee so ein...."Ding" zu bauen


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2014)

Mit dem X6 hat BMW alles richtig gemacht. Der ist wie Bayern München: Nicht jeder mag ihn aber jeder hat eine Meinung dazu. Eine bessere Werbung kann man nicht haben. 
Wäre er nur wie jeder andere SUV würden die Leute einen X5 nehmen oder gleich zu Range Rover oder G-Klasse gehen.
(Ich finde übrigens auch dass er schrecklich aussieht)


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. April 2014)

Da lieber ein F150, der ist nicht umsonst der am öftesten verkaufte Pickup der USA


----------



## XAbix (24. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Da lieber ein F150, der ist nicht umsonst der am öftesten verkaufte Pickup der USA



Ja weil er billig verkauft wird . Ala 129cad bi-weekly ... Und viele Amis glaubend das sie cool sind mit dem dicken Ding ..


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja ganz sicher
> Eine G-Klasse ist trotzdem besser


 

Es gibt wirklich viele Pickups in den USA mit Heckantrieb, bei dennen geht es nur darum eine fette Karre zu haben, es gibt da selbst irgendwelche Dodge RAM mit only Heckantrieb, Allrad wird als zusatzfeature verkauft ^^ 

Bin auch dafür das sowas wie G Klasse, Defender oder so besser ins Gelände passt. Ist ja egal was für einer. Aber Ami Pickups würde ich def. nicht nehmen ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2014)

Ein Defender ist mit ner G Klasse nicht zu vergleichen. Der hat ja nicht mal 3 Sperren...


----------



## Stryke7 (24. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hatte letzte Woche Bekanntschaft mit einem Lichtbildaufnahmegerät zwecks Geschwindigkeitsmessung gemacht ...    Ich bin mir sicher, da kennt sich der ein oder andere aus  
Dazu habe ich einige Fragen ... 

Gibt es eigentlich einen Mindestabstand, den ein Blitzer von einem Schild zur Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung haben muss?   Besagte Situation sah wie folgt aus:  Autobahn unbeschränkt, wird irgendwann auf 100 beschränkt (ohne vorherigen Abstufungen über höhere Einschränkungen),  und ca. 200m dahinter steht direkt ein Blitzer.   
Ich war vorher etwas schneller unterwegs, und war der Meinung, dass es auf einer fast leeren Autobahn nicht besonders ökonomisch wäre, sofort eine Vollbremsung hinzulegen. Ich bin eher der Mensch, der dann einfach ausrollen lässt oder leicht bremst.  
Doof, wenn da dann sofort der digitale Kameramann steht. 

Nun bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man mir doch einen gewissen Raum einräumen muss, um von einer theoretisch (fast) unendlich hohen Geschwindigkeit auf 100 herunterzukommen. 
Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Frage zwei:
Wann wird so ein hübsches Foto eigentlich angerechnet? Beim Ausstellen des Bescheids, oder wird das zurückdatiert auf den Tag der Aufnahme?   Konkretes Problem:  In wenigen Wochen läuft meine Probezeit ab,  und da besagtes Portrait vermutlich nicht mehr als Klasse-B-Verstoß durchgehen wird, ist das eine durchaus brisante Frage ...


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2014)

Im Prinzip kann der Fotograf direkt hinterm Schild stehen, schließlich gilt die Geschwindigkeit auch ab da. Wenn du die Karre austrudeln lassen willst, dann ist das ja legitim, nur solltest du eben nicht erst - wie es viele machen am Schild damit anfangen sondern eben schon vorher und wenn du viel zu schnell bist, dann ggf. eben auch Bremsen. 

Das mit der theoretisch unendlich hohen Geschwindigkeit ist auch so ne Sache, du darfst nur so schnell fahren, dass du situationsbedingt auch noch reagieren und abbremsen kannst (deswegen ist z.B. nachts auch de facto bei 120-130 Schluss mit legal auf ner leeren Autobahn...). Wenn du an ner unübersichtlichen Stelle zu schnell unterwegs bist um das zu garantieren, dann wars eben auch wirklich zu schnell - da könnte ja auch einer mit ner Panne stehen.

Der Verstoss gilt an dem Tag an dem er begangen wurde, nicht wenn der Bescheid rausgeht - wäre ja auch nochmal schöner...


----------



## Dustin91 (24. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kann der Fotograf direkt hinterm Schild stehen, schließlich gilt die Geschwindigkeit auch ab da.


 
Das ist quatsch.
Es gibt, zumindest nach Ortseingangsschildern, einen Bereich, in dem nicht geblitzt werden darf.
Jedoch habe ich den Wert vergessen

Siehe dazu:

http://www.rp-online.de/leben/auto/...erst-150-meter-nach-temposchild-aid-1.2411079


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2014)

150m ist quasi sofort hinter dem Schild auf der Autobahn...


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2014)

Soweit ich weiß darfst du dir schonmal Infos zur Nachschulung einholen weil der Tag des Verstoßes zählt .


----------



## soth (24. April 2014)

Je nach Bundesland gibt es Richtlinien, in einigen Bundesländern sind es afaik Vorschriften, hier gibt es eine unvollständige Übersicht.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2014)

Messvorschrift ist nicht gleich Gesetz. Deswegen ja auch die Bemerkung im verlinkten RP Artikel "Die Unterschreitung führt zwar nicht zur Straffreiheit, unter Umständen aber zu einer Strafmilderung.". Ohne Klageweg ist da gar nichts zu machen und auch dort muss der Richter der Argumentation erst einmal folgen.


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2014)

was mich ja jetzt etwas interessiert, mit wieviel zu schnell wurdest du nun fotografiert?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. April 2014)

Vllt. kann da ein Anwalt noch was machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vllt. kann da ein Anwalt noch was machen.



Na hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2014)

ich würd mir da auch rechtlichen beistand heranziehen.

Auch würde ich jetzt persönlich die örtlichen gegebenheiten mit einbeziehen. 100 ist an der einen stelle angebrachter als an anderer. ich will nicht direkt was unterstellen, aber ist ja nicht das erste mal das blitzer aufgestellt werden, die mehr aufs geld ausgelegt sind als auf die sicherheit.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Auch würde ich jetzt persönlich die örtlichen gegebenheiten mit einbeziehen. 100 ist an der einen stelle angebrachter als an anderer. ich will nicht direkt was unterstellen, aber ist ja nicht das erste mal das blitzer aufgestellt werden, die mehr aufs geld ausgelegt sind als auf die sicherheit.



Was aber nichts dran ändert, das an der Stelle 100 war. Wenn ein Fahrer aus eigenem Gutdünken entscheiden könnte dass dies an der Stelle nicht angebracht ist, dann haben wir Anarchie. Das ist dann quasi Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was aber nichts dran ändert, das an der Stelle 100 war. Wenn ein Fahrer aus eigenem Gutdünken entscheiden könnte dass dies an der Stelle nicht angebracht ist, dann haben wir Anarchie. Das ist dann quasi Selbstjustiz.



natürlich ist da hundert und da soll auch dann hundert gefahren werden. ich meine aber den blitzer da an sich. autobahn war leer, strecke wohlmöglich noch mehrere hundert meter gerade, finde ich die 200m hinter dem schild doch etwas sehr scharf bemessen.
wenn ich die a3 richtung oberhausen fahre kommt da auch irgendwann 100 weils mehrere längere kurven gibt. würde man da direkt hinter dem 120er schild was 2,3 km vor dem 100er schild steht blitzen, würde ich mich auch fragen wieso, weil die strecke zwischen 120 unf 100 kerzen gerade verläuft.

ich will die 100 dort ja garnicht anzweifeln oder sonst was, nur man darf einen blitzer doch auch anzweifeln, zwecks seiner sinnhaftigkeit. 

wie gesagt ich weiß nicht wie die strecke da ausgesehen hat, meinte halt den blitzer an sich.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2014)

Wenn da 100 ist, dann kann das erst mal auch da gemessen werden ob man sich fragt warum da oder nicht spielt da gar keine Rolle.


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn da 100 ist, dann kann das erst mal auch da gemessen werden ob man sich fragt warum da oder nicht spielt da gar keine Rolle.



Natürlich darf man sich das fragen. ein blitzer nachts auf kerzen gerader straße 50m hinter dem ortsausgangsschild dient mit sicherheit nicht der verkehrssicherheit. Blitzer dienten, ich beziehe mich jetzt auf nrw, der verkehrssicherheit, weswegen sie vor 2014 nur an schulen, unfallschwerpunkten, etc. stehen durften, das wurde ja aufgehoben. 
Das man nicht schneller fahren darf als erlaubt ist klar, aber die sinnhaftigkeit von blitzern darf man mE anzweifeln, wenns befechtigt ist, den dieses instrument sollte mMn nicht als gelddruckmaschine missbraucht werden.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. April 2014)

Es wird aber doch niemand zum zu schnell fahren gezwungen.


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Es wird aber doch niemand zum zu schnell fahren gezwungen.



Nein natürlich nicht. Ich sagte ja es kommt immer auch auf die gegebenheiten vor ort an. 
Aber 50m hinterdem ortsausgang wo dann hundert ist und die straße nicht einen knick macht,dient das dann der fahrsicherheit? Wohl im geringsten.


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2014)

Neulich auch erlebt sowas. Paar Meter hinter nem 50er Schild steht ein Blitzer.


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2014)

Bei uns standen sie gestern früh direkt am Ortsausgangsschild . Gibt aber genug die da schon drauflatschen und in der darauf folgenden >90°-Kurve (die auch noch mit 50 belegt ist) dann den Abflug aufn Acker oder in den Wald auf der anderen Seite machen... Gerade im Winter quasi wöchentlich.


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei uns standen sie gestern früh direkt am Ortsausgangsschild . Gibt aber genug die da schon drauflatschen und in der darauf folgenden >90°-Kurve (die auch noch mit 50 belegt ist) dann den Abflug aufn Acker oder in den Wald auf der anderen Seite machen... Gerade im Winter quasi wöchentlich.



ja da ists dann berechtigt, dient dann der verkehrssicherheit und wie du schreibst denke ich ists auchn unfallschwerpunkt.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. April 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten  

Im Prinzip habt ihr alle Recht, auch wenn ich mich der Meinung anschließe, dass das Land dort wohl auch etwas Geld umsetzen möchte.  Denn 1km weiter steht eine zweite Blitzkiste ...   Und wenn man das Ding googlet,  findet man schnell heraus, dass dort täglich 3500-4000 Fotos gemacht werden und ich wohl nicht der einzige bin, der das Ding etwas zweifelhaft positioniert findet.

Zu den örtlichen Gegebenheiten:  Hier wirds erst richtig spannend. 
Bis zu besagtem Schild ist es eine ganz normale Autobahn.   Hinter dem Schild wird es offiziell eine Bundesstraße, was man ausschließlich an der nachfolgend gelben Beschilderung feststellt.  Weiterhin ist die Strecke mit mindestens zwei Spuren pro Fahrrichtung ausgebaut und hat eine bauliche Trennung zwischen den Fahrrichtungen.  Kurze Zeit später werden die 100 auch wieder aufgehoben (was dann also auf ein reguläres Tempolimit von 130km/h schließen lässt, aber nicht weiter beschildert ist ... ).

Vor besagtem, verhängnisvollem Schild gab es bis vor wenigen Monaten auch noch eine Staffelung mit einer vorhergehenden 120er-Zone, welche jedoch mit dem Bau von 4 Blitzkisten (zwei pro Fahrrichtung mit ca. 1km Abstand und ohne weitere Vorwarnung) abgeschafft wurde. 
Aus dem Grund bin ich auch der Meinung, dass hier wohl nicht ausschließlich an die Fahrsicherheit gedacht wurde ...  es ist schlicht und einfach auch so dreist,  dass es nur noch so gerade eben legal ist. 


Zum Thema Geschwindigkeit:   Die Autobahn ist vorher etwas kurvig, aber sehr gut ausgebaut und flach (somit über die Kurven hinweg überschaubar).  Ein kleines Schild ist aber nunmal nicht so weit sichtbar wie ein Auto ...   und ich wette, dass die Definition von "so schnell fahren, dass man in Sichtweite anhalten kann"  sich nur auf Verkehrsteilnehmer oder Objekte auf der Fahrbahn bezieht, nichts was daneben steht.   
Ich bin zudem der Meinung, dass man auf einer fast leeren, mehrspurigen Autobahn auch mehr als Richtgeschwindigkeit fahren kann. 


Zum Thema meiner Geschwindigkeit an der Blitzkiste:  Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich das nicht so genau.  Ich war vorher deutlich schneller (160? vielleicht auch 170 ...)  und habe bei Sichtung des Schildes begonnen, leicht zu bremsen. Da ich nun mitten im Bremsvorgang abgelichtet wurde, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, wo ich gerade genau war.  Ich schätze, zwischen 120 und 130 km/h.


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. April 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich nichts dazu schreiben, weil ich keinen Bock auf Moralapostel habe. Aber ich muss doch meinen Senf dazu geben 

Es gibt in Deutschland zum Glück noch genügend Strecken(abschnitte), die frei gegeben sind und wo man zu bestimmten Zeiten
auch mal ordentlich Gas geben kann. Leider ist es aber auch oft so, dass man ohne Vorwarnung  plötzlich ein 100er Schild stehen hat.
Auf einer 120er Strecke ist das ja OK, aber wenn man auf freier Piste mit 200 ankommt nicht zu schaffen.
Wieso steht da nicht vorher ne 160 oder 140? Wenn es wirklich um die Verkehrssicherheit an der 100er Stelle gehen würde,
wäre das doch sinnvoll. So könnte jeder- egal wie schnell er vorher war- auch wirklich 100 ab Schild fahren.
Also geht es in Wirklichkeit nicht um Sicherheit, sondern Abzocke.

Zum Thema Zeitpunkt der Strafe verschieben: ja, das ist möglich. Dazu braucht man aber einen Anwalt und einen Richter.
Wird zu bestimmten markanten deadlines gerne in Anspruch genommen. Der 1. Mai 2014 ist wieder so ein beliebter Tag.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Bis zu besagtem Schild ist es eine ganz normale Autobahn.   Hinter dem Schild wird es offiziell eine Bundesstraße [Kraftfahrstraße], was man ausschließlich an der nachfolgend gelben Beschilderung feststellt.  Weiterhin ist die Strecke mit mindestens zwei Spuren pro Fahrrichtung ausgebaut und hat eine bauliche Trennung zwischen den Fahrrichtungen.  Kurze Zeit später werden die 100 auch wieder aufgehoben (was dann also auf ein reguläres Tempolimit [Richtgeschwindigkeit] von 130km/h schließen lässt, aber nicht weiter beschildert ist [Muss es auch nicht]... ).


 
Mal kurz richtig gestellt.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. April 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Auf einer 120er Strecke ist das ja OK, aber wenn man auf freier Piste mit 200 ankommt nicht zu schaffen.
> Wieso steht da nicht vorher ne 160 oder 140? Wenn es wirklich um die Verkehrssicherheit an der 100er Stelle gehen würde,
> wäre das doch sinnvoll. So könnte jeder- egal wie schnell er vorher war- auch wirklich 100 ab Schild fahren.
> Also geht es in Wirklichkeit nicht um Sicherheit, sondern Abzocke.



Wieso sollte das nicht zu schaffen sein? Natürlich kann man die Karre net austrudeln lassen sondern muss bremsen, dann ist das aber problemlos möglich - auch aus wesentlich höheren Geschwindigkeiten! 

Der Stammtisch Vorwurf Abzocke hat in dem Fall aber nix zu suchen. Einfach so auf der Autobahn eine 100km/h Zone zu schaffen um dann da mittels Blitzer Geld zu verdienen ist bei uns außerhalb der Stammtische nicht möglich.


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Einfach so auf der Autobahn eine 100km/h Zone zu schaffen um dann da mittels Blitzer Geld zu verdienen ist bei uns außerhalb der Stammtische nicht möglich.


 
A39 Braunschweig -> Salzgitter: Seit drei Jahren eine leichte Bodenwelle, daher von Freigegeben innerhalb von ~300m erst auf 100, dann auf 80 runter... Vier Tage die Woche steht da nen Blitzer... Mit dem Geld hätten sie die Bodenwelle schon längst beseitigen können . 



			
				Braunschweiger Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> 49 Fahrer müssen mit einem Verwarngeld rechnen, 97 mit einer Anzeige und Bußgeld. Insgesamt werden vermutlich 27 Fahrverbote verhängt werden, so die Polizei weiter.
> 
> Den „traurigen Rekord“ halte ein Passatfahrer aus Wolfsburg, der mit Tempo 194 unterwegs gewesen sei. Den Raser erwarte ein Bußgeld in Höhe von mindestens 600 Euro, dazu vier Punkte in Flensburg und ein mindestens dreimonatiges Fahrverbot.
> 
> Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung ist laut Polizei aufgrund von Fahrbahnverwerfungen und fehlender Fahrbahnmarkierungen in Höhe der Ortschaft Cremlingen eingerichtet worden. Aufgrund der Vielzahl von Verstößen kündigt die Polizei nun an dieser Stelle weitere Geschwindigkeitsmessungen an.


Quelle: Mit Tempo 194 statt 80 an der A39


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch Vorwurf Abzocke hat in dem Fall aber nix zu suchen. Einfach so auf der Autobahn eine 100km/h Zone zu schaffen um dann da mittels Blitzer Geld zu verdienen ist bei uns außerhalb der Stammtische nicht möglich.


Wenn du mich schon zitierst, mach es bitte richtig und reiß es nicht aus dem Zusammenhang.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass in dem Fall die 100er Zone Abzocke ist.
Ich sagte vielmehr, dass mit einem vorgeschalteten Schild der Sicherheitsaspekt glaubwürdiger wäre.
Es würden bestimmt viel weniger Fahrer geblitzt, wenn 500m vor Tempo 100 erst Tempo 140 angezeigt würde.
Das generiert weniger Kohle, erhöht aber signifikant die Chance auf angemessenes Tempo in der relevanten Zone. 

Nur mal nebenbei: vor Baustellen und auch vor manchen Tunneln wird das z.B. auch praktiziert. 
Da kommt z.B. erst 120, dann 100, dann 80 und erst dann 60. Da knallt man auch nicht gleich ne 60 hin.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. April 2014)

Wenn die Bahn nicht ganz leer ist, kann durch starkes abbremsen auch mal ein Unfall passieren... Wenn einer mal nicht ganz aufpasst, finde solche Herrunterstufungen auch besser.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. April 2014)

Tja. Zu der Sache wegen ausrollen lassen nach dem Schild sage ich nur: Pech und bitte was daraus lernen. Das Tempo auf dem Schild gilt halt ab dem Schild. Hatte da mal mit nem Verkehrsjuristen drüber gesprochen: theoretisch darfst du mit 100km/h auf ein Orstschild zu fahren und direkt davor ne Vollbremsung machen, um am Schild die 50 zu haben. Knallt dir einer in Kofferraum ist er Schuld, weil er ja A) am Schild auch 50 fahren muss und B) damit rechnen muss, dass du am Schild 50 fährst. Total irre das Gesetz bzw. die Straßenverkehrsordnung.

War anno 2000 mal auf der A9 Richtung Berlin unterwegs: dreispurig, kein Tempolimit, nachts, leere Bahn --> 180 auf´m Tacho auf der mittleren Spur (ja ich weiß: Rechtsfahrgebot). Aus heiterem Himmel und ohne jede Warnung, Ankündigung etc. kam ein Absatz über die ganze Breite. Zum Glück ging´s die 8cm nach unten - sonst hätte mein ECC-GSI wohl heftig gelitten. Autobahnmeisterei hatte "vergessen" die Baustelle zu beschildern, Tempolimit einzurichten usw. Gab dann 4 neue Reifen, neue Dämpfer, Federn und nen Komplettcheck für den Wagen auf deren Kosten. Ich wette seitdem achten sie auf solche "unwesentlichen" Details.


----------



## Beam39 (25. April 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn du mich schon zitierst, mach es bitte richtig und reiß es nicht aus dem Zusammenhang.
> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass in dem Fall die 100er Zone Abzocke ist.
> Ich sagte vielmehr, dass mit einem vorgeschalteten Schild der Sicherheitsaspekt glaubwürdiger wäre.
> Es würden bestimmt viel weniger Fahrer geblitzt, wenn 500m vor Tempo 100 erst Tempo 140 angezeigt würde.
> ...


 

Hab mich da letztens auch tierisch drüber aufgeregt. Man fährt mit 200 auf nem schnurgeraden Abschnitt und plötzlich steht da nen 100er Schild und keinen Kilometer weiter wird das Tempolimit wieder aufgehoben. Dazu kommen dann ja auch noch Verkehrsteilnehmer die dann bei voller Geschwindigkeit volle Rotze in die Eisen gehen - mitten auf der Autobahn. Mich juckt sowas zwar nicht, ich halte immer einen mehr als gesunden Abstand zum Fahrzeug vor mir, aber andere tun das halt nicht.

In meinen Augen dienen solche Blitzer nichts anderem als die Kassen klingeln zu lassen, ob das jemand für Stammtischgelaber hält ist mir dabei ziemlich egal. Was spricht dagegen die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung von 160 an stets zu senken? Richtig, eigentlich nichts. Außer das sich die Leute so darauf vorbereiten könnten und weniger Leute durch den Blitzer knallen würden 

Ich hab absolut nichts gegen Tempolimits in bestimmten Abschnitten, die sind da schon nicht ohne Grund und gehören dort hin, aber es gibt eben auch andere Fälle.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2014)

Ich weis ja nicht wie ihr eure Bremsen streichelt aber ich hab 0 Problem aus 280km/h bei einem 100er Schild rechtzeitig abgebremst zu haben. Ne Vollbremsung ist da auch nicht nötig und einen Rückspiegel sollte man auch haben. Da kann man nunmal nicht ausrollen lassen, weil man dann 300 Meter weiter immer noch 200+ auf dem Tacho hat.


----------



## keinnick (25. April 2014)

Mit welchem Auto fährst Du bitte 280?  Aber ansonsten hast Du Recht, das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab mich da letztens auch tierisch drüber aufgeregt. Man fährt mit 200 auf nem schnurgeraden Abschnitt und plötzlich steht da nen 100er Schild und keinen Kilometer weiter wird das Tempolimit wieder aufgehoben. Dazu kommen dann ja auch noch Verkehrsteilnehmer die dann bei voller Geschwindigkeit volle Rotze in die Eisen gehen - mitten auf der Autobahn. Mich juckt sowas zwar nicht, ich halte immer einen mehr als gesunden Abstand zum Fahrzeug vor mir, aber andere tun das halt nicht.
> 
> In meinen Augen dienen solche Blitzer nichts anderem als die Kassen klingeln zu lassen, ob das jemand für Stammtischgelaber hält ist mir dabei ziemlich egal. Was spricht dagegen die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung von 160 an stets zu senken? Richtig, eigentlich nichts. Außer das sich die Leute so darauf vorbereiten könnten und weniger Leute durch den Blitzer knallen würden
> 
> Ich hab absolut nichts gegen Tempolimits in bestimmten Abschnitten, die sind da schon nicht ohne Grund und gehören dort hin, aber es gibt eben auch andere Fälle.



Sehe ich genauso 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wie ihr eure Bremsen  streichelt aber ich hab 0 Problem aus 280km/h bei einem 100er Schild  rechtzeitig abgebremst zu haben. Ne Vollbremsung ist da auch nicht nötig  und einen Rückspiegel sollte man auch haben. Da kann man nunmal nicht  ausrollen lassen, weil man dann 300 Meter weiter immer noch 200+ auf dem  Tacho hat.


 
Warum habe ich sowas erwartet  ?
Wenn man das Schild nun ab ( großzügig geschätzt) 400m erkennt, bei 280km/h, dann 1sek. Reaktionszeit ist das Schlid nur noch ~320m entfernt.
Nun fängst du ja erst an zu bremsen ! Dann hast du noch 320m für eine Verringerung des Tempos um 180km/h und bist am Anfang der Bremsung fast 80m/s schnell. Da muss man schon sehr stark bremsen um auf die 100 km/h zu kommen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wie ihr eure Bremsen streichelt aber ich hab 0 Problem aus 280km/h bei einem 100er Schild rechtzeitig abgebremst zu haben. Ne Vollbremsung ist da auch nicht nötig und einen Rückspiegel sollte man auch haben. Da kann man nunmal nicht ausrollen lassen, weil man dann 300 Meter weiter immer noch 200+ auf dem Tacho hat.


Nun ja, erstens können die meisten nicht so gut fahren wie du- ich jedenfalls nicht 

Zweitens nützt dir der Rückspiegel relativ wenig- willst du dann abwägen, ob du für die 100 bremst oder nicht bremst, weil dir der Hintermann sonst drauf knallt?
Außerdem hat keiner was von Ausrollen nach dem Schild gesagt. Du hast ja nun schon oft gesagt, dass deine Augen besser sind als die aller anderen (warst du
das nicht mit über 180° Sehfeld? ). Ich erkenne erstmal, dass da ein Schild steht und gehe vom Gas, dann erkenne ich etwas später die Zahl und richte meine
Bremskraft danach. Finde ich sinnvoller, als bei jedem Schild erstmal auf die Bremse zu treten- egal, was da steht.
Natürlich könnte man wochenlang über das Thema streiten. Aber bei den ganzen sinnlosen Schildern, die aufgestellt werden/wurden, käme es auf die paar
Vorwarnschilder nun auch nicht mehr an. Die hätten jedenfalls einen höheren Sicherheitseffekt als die touristischen Schilder, die "Danke für ihr Verständnis"-
Schilder, die "Willkommen im Land xxx"-Schilder und was da noch so alles hängt und steht ...

Drittens- ob nun "stark bremsen" oder "Vollbremsung": eine "abgestufte" Bremsung ist sowohl für Material, Nerven und Sicherheit die bessere Wahl.
Es geht ja hier nicht um Gefahrenabwehr oder ein plötzliches Ereignis, sondern eine geplante Begrenzung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich viele Pickups in den USA mit Heckantrieb, bei dennen geht es nur darum eine fette Karre zu haben, es gibt da selbst irgendwelche Dodge RAM mit only Heckantrieb, Allrad wird als zusatzfeature verkauft ^^
> 
> Bin auch dafür das sowas wie G Klasse, Defender oder so besser ins Gelände passt. Ist ja egal was für einer. Aber Ami Pickups würde ich def. nicht nehmen ^^



Unter nem Ghe-O Rescue oder Marauder geht gar nichts


----------



## Seeefe (25. April 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nun ja, erstens können die meisten nicht so gut fahren wie du- ich jedenfalls nicht
> 
> Zweitens nützt dir der Rückspiegel relativ wenig- willst du dann abwägen, ob du für die 100 bremst oder nicht bremst, weil dir der Hintermann sonst drauf knallt?
> Außerdem hat keiner was von Ausrollen nach dem Schild gesagt. Du hast ja nun schon oft gesagt, dass deine Augen besser sind als die aller anderen (warst du
> ...



/sign


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. April 2014)

Bester Top Gear Spot ever, wer braucht schon comedysendungen?
Jeremy's P45 - Smallest Car in the World! - Extended Full HD - Top Gear - BBC - YouTube
Das geilste ist wenn er den Kopf gegen die Scheibe haut


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. April 2014)

Jaja das Ding is epic  Dagegen hat selbst ein Marauder keine Chance DDD


----------



## Verminaard (25. April 2014)

yehh endlich Sommerreifen 

Fehlt noch die Komplettwiederaufbereitung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mit welchem Auto fährst Du bitte 280?  Aber ansonsten hast Du Recht, das sehe ich auch so.


 Mit meinem nicht, der geht nicht so schnell. Als Schrauber kommt man aber rum und fährt ne Menge Autos.  Das letzte mal 280 km/h war in einem Insignia OPC mit ein paar Modifikationen. Das schnellste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin waren 320 km/h.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rechnen wir doch mal: 

a=(27,7²-77,7²)/(2*320)
a= -8,2m/s²

Eine Vollbremsung bei normalen Serienautos liegt so um die -10m/s². ...wobei 1 Sekunde Reaktionszeit echter Vollschlaf ist und man das bei dieser Geschwindigkeit lieber sein lassen sollte. 




Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nun ja, erstens können die meisten nicht so gut fahren wie du- ich jedenfalls nicht
> 
> Zweitens  nützt dir der Rückspiegel relativ wenig- willst du dann abwägen, ob du  für die 100 bremst oder nicht bremst, weil dir der Hintermann sonst  drauf knallt?
> Außerdem hat keiner was von Ausrollen nach dem Schild  gesagt. Du hast ja nun schon oft gesagt, dass deine Augen besser sind  als die aller anderen (warst du
> ...


Den Rückspiegel habe ich um zu gucken ob Jemand hinter mir ist. Dann hacke ich nicht so in die Bremse, sondern bremse progressiv. Mit dieser Taktik habe ich schon einige Male verhindert das mir einer draufknallt. Wenn ich auch noch Luft nach vorn hab und der Hintermann es nicht schafft lasse ich auch in bischen wieder los. Wenn ich natürlich keinen Platz nach vorn hab und bremsen muss, dann lass ich den Fuß drauf und riskiere den Unfall. Als mich mal einer auf der Autobahn geschnitten hat und ich voll rein musste hat mein Hintermann den Notausgang in die Mitte gewählt sonst hätte er mich in den Vordermann geschoben. Man sollte schon entsprechende Reifen/Bremsen und Reaktionszeit haben, wenn man so dicht auffährt. Bei solchen hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist man aber meist eh allein. Ab 250 sieht man fast nie ein anderes Auto, was auch so flott unterwegs ist.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. April 2014)

Ich habe mal auf der A81 Richtung Süden sehr heftig gebremst, weil ein LKW auf die linke Spur zog. Der (illegal) getunte 3er BMW hat so stark gebremst, dass seine Frontschürze und die Ölwanne weg war. Die Polizei war sehr an den vier Insassen und dem Wagen (war gestohlen, Federn nur gekürzt, Dämpfer ohne ABE, usw.) interessiert. Die Aussage vom LKW-Fahrer, dass ich ihm per Lichthupe "Platz" gemacht habe, hat keinen interessiert. Der BMW hat vorher mehrfach versucht, mir in Kofferraum zu krabbeln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2014)

Die Ölwanne?  Wie soll das denn gehen? Frontschürze ist kein Problem...


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2014)

Motortieferlegung


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Ölwanne?  Wie soll das denn gehen? Frontschürze ist kein Problem...



Naja. Federn gekürzt (damit tiefer), keine Gummipuffer als Einfedergrenze, falsche/unpassende Dämpfer und dann 4 kräftige Insassen bei ner Vollbremsung. Pfusch hoch drei das ganze Auto - und dazu aus drei bis fünf gestohlenen zusammengebaut. Jaja die gute alte Zeit


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2014)

Aber wie will man da denn mit der Ölwanne aufsetzen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2014)

Bei 90% aller Autos ist aber der Vorderachsträger tiefer als die Ölwanne. Solange man nicht über irgendwas rüberrumpelt wird das schwer die auf den Boden zu bekommen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. April 2014)

Die A81 hatte damals in der Gegend nette bzw. fiese Bodenwellen - hat halt in dem Fall alles gepasst für den richtigen Aufsetzer. Mein ECC-GSI hat bei gewissen Geschwindigkeiten in dem Abschnitt auch auf den Gummipuffern gesessen. Mittlerweile haben sie das behoben - neuer Belag drauf.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. April 2014)

Die Ölwanne, die bei BMW hinter der Vorderachse liegt beim Bremsen abgerissen? Ja klar!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. April 2014)

Hey. Ich schreibe nur, was ich gesehen habe - nämlich ne mega Öllache und Metall auf der Fahrbahn. War definitiv kein Serienwagen, sondern unfachmännisch umgebaut. Keine Ahnung was die mit dem armen Auto gemacht hatten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...wobei 1 Sekunde Reaktionszeit echter Vollschlaf ist und man das bei dieser Geschwindigkeit lieber sein lassen sollte.



Du braucht auch Zeit, um vom Gaspedal zur Bremse und um die Bremse zu betätigen


----------



## Zappaesk (25. April 2014)

Ich hab dann doch schon den einen oder anderen BMW von unten gesehen und mir fehlt absolut die Fantasie wie die aufsetzen soll, egal wie man den umbaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du braucht auch Zeit, um vom Gaspedal zur Bremse und um die Bremse zu betätigen


 
Trotzdem, 1s Reaktionszeit ist der Richtwert den man in der Fahrschule lernt, und stellt den Worst-Case dar.  Realistisch sollte man es wohl schaffen, in der Hälfte der Zeit seinen Fuß ein paar Zentimeter zu bewegen ...


----------



## Beam39 (26. April 2014)

Tja, das mit der Ölwanne passiert beim e36 und beschissenem Fahrwerk und verbasteltem Zustand nicht selten. Nen Kumpel ist mit seinem verbastelten 325i, mit irgendeinem anderen Motor, auf der Autobahn desöfteren mit der Ölwanne aufgesetzt, sah schick aus von unten das Teil.

Stempelt die Leute doch nicht immer als Märchenerzähler ab wenn sie etwas gesehen haben.

Viele die nen e36 für die NOS umbauen bauen sich auch die sogenannten "X-Brace" drunter, die dienen zwar primär zu Versteifung des vorderen Teils aber schützen auch gleichzeitig die Ölwanne.

Hauptsache versuchen allwissend zu sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Mal ernsthaft ...  Wenn die Kiste auf der Autobahn schon ausetzt, ist es vielleicht etwas ZU tief. 

Und warum kauft man sich einen E36 um dann irgendeinen anderen Motor reinzubauen??


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2014)

Warum kauft man sich einen 100NX und baut einen anderen Motor ein? Wieso kauft man sich einen MX-3 und baut einen anderen Motor ein? Wieso kauft man sich einen MR2 und baut einen anderen Motor ein? 

Weil es Spaß macht und die Karre danach wenigstens halbwegs gescheit geht... Ein Serien 325i zieht auch nicht die Wurst vom Brot


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und warum kauft man sich einen E36 um dann irgendeinen anderen Motor reinzubauen??


Weil der E36 bislang noch in guter Qualität für recht wenig Geld zu bekommen ist und Austauschmotoren auch nicht die Welt kosten.



Riverna schrieb:


> Weil es Spaß macht und die Karre danach wenigstens halbwegs gescheit geht... Ein Serien 325i zieht auch nicht die Wurst vom Brot


 
Wenn der nicht verheizt ist geht das eigentlich. Untenraus bis 4000 1/min nicht viel los, darüber ist es aber voll ok. Der 328i hat da den, aus Leistungstechnischer Sicht, den besseren Motor, der aufgrund seiner Bauweise aber nicht so standhaft wie der M50B25 ist. Geht untenraus schon sehr gut und hat immer Leistung, bis in den Begrenzer (vorallem mit der M50 Brücke) und ist auch noch etwa 30KG leichter.


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2014)

Klar er geht nicht schlecht, aber wirklich gut geht er halt auch nicht. Und vielen wäre das einfach nicht genug. Gibt halt Leute die haben nie genug


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Natürlich macht das Spaß,  aber ich denke, dass ein 3l Serienmotor von BMW schon nicht die schlechteste Wahl ist.  Wenn man den umbaut und die Steuerung anpasst, sollte man da selbst bei dem alten 3l  ca. 400NM rauskriegen. 

Stellt sich mir die Frage: Durch was ersetzt man ihn, um besser zu werden?


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2014)

Man kann z.B. einen Föhn drauf bauen oder den M3 Motor verbauen. Der 325i hat aber "nur" einen 2.5L und von 400nm ist er mit 245nm auch ziemlich weit entfernt, die erreicht man auch mit Tuning nicht so leicht. Zumindestens nicht mit Saugertuning.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Man kann z.B. einen Föhn drauf bauen oder den M3 Motor verbauen. Der 325i hat aber "nur" einen 2.5L und von 400nm ist er mit 245nm auch ziemlich weit entfernt, die erreicht man auch mit Tuning nicht so leicht. Zumindestens nicht mit Saugertuning.


 
Das bezog sich auch auf den E36  

Der 325i  ist wirklich nur mäßig groß,  trotzdem denke ich, dass BMWs Motoren nicht schlecht sind. Wenn man sich schon danach benennt ... 
Ein M3-Motor wäre natürlich eine hübsche Verbesserung, aber dann frage ich mich:  Warum kauft man dann nicht direkt einen 330i oder 335i?  Dann hätte man die große Maschine und könnte den noch etwas verändern,  und finanziell wäre es mit Sicherheit sinnvoller ...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft ...  Wenn die Kiste auf der Autobahn schon ausetzt, ist es vielleicht etwas ZU tief.
> 
> Und warum kauft man sich einen E36 um dann irgendeinen anderen Motor reinzubauen??



Sagte ja, dass die (Serien-?) Federn nur gekürzt waren - der Wagen war also zu tief und nicht hart genug - allein das sorgt schon für Aufsetzer vom Unterboden, wenn die Gummipuffer/Begrenzer auch weg sind. Da waren halt Anfänger ohne Ahnung am Werk - Hauptsache sieht cool aus. 1999/2000 war ja auch ne andere Zeit, was Tuning angeht.

E36 kommt hin. War damals sehr begehrt bei einer gewissen Bevölkerungsgruppe


----------



## dekay55 (26. April 2014)

Ich weis ja nicht was ihr am E36 auszusetzen habt, also als Coupe mit Original Mtech verkleidung geht nen 325 schon ordentlich, nen E30 mit M50B25 geht schon wie die wutz nach vorne find ich, man muss diese Motoren halt auf Drehzahl halten 
@Stryker der grund warum man keinen 330i kauft ist wohl das es den nicht gibt als E36  Also jetz div Alpina oder Hartge´s, Kellener und co.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. April 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Karosserie wird vorne und hinten jeweils knapp 4 Zentimeter verbreitert.
> Auf das "verbastelt" Gelabber gebe ich mittlerweile nichts mehr, dass kommt meistens von Leuten die für einen Reifenwechsel schon in die Werkstatt fahren müssen. Das ist einfach nur hohles Geblubber, geschmacklich kann man immer auseinander gehen keine Frage.


 
Der Zusammenhang mit Reifenwechsel in der Werkstatt und der persönlichen Meinung ist aber schon ein sehr peinlicher Versuch eines "prophylaktischen Konters".
Ich lasse bei unseren Autos die Räder selbstverstänlich in der Werkstatt wechseln und einlagern. Aber nicht weil ich die paar Schräubchen nicht aufbekomme, sondern weil es billiger ist es machen zu lassen und die Räder gleich von der Backe zu haben. Ebenso könnte ich auch unser Treppenhaus putzen aber es ist einfacher es jemanden machen zu lassen.

Unter dem Strich kann man festhalten das jeder eine Meinung haben darf, also für mich ist das definitiv verbastelt, unabhängig davon welche Dienstleistungen man machen lässt oder selbst ausführt.


----------



## watercooled (26. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> E36 kommt hin. War damals sehr begehrt bei einer gewissen Bevölkerungsgruppe


 
Damals?  in jedem E36 den ich sehe sitzt ein Mitglied dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Damals?  in jedem E36 den ich sehe sitzt ein Mitglied dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe



Verdammt. Wo zum Geier wohnst du denn? Wir nannten die nächst größere Stadt nicht umsonst Klein-Bagdad bzw. nur Bagdad, obwohl sie Backnang hieß/heißt. Wobei die sehr schwäbischen Eltern meiner EX auch einen 316 oder 318 der E36er Reihe gefahren sind - 4-türige Limusine und weder tiefer, noch härter noch breiter noch sonstwie getunt.

Was mir auch noch gefallen könnte wäre ein Skyline GT-R R34 in blau. Macht bestimmt auch Laune, den zu fahren. Subaru SVX war damals auch sehr beliebt - dessen Boxer lief sehr rund.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Sagte ja, dass die (Serien-?) Federn nur gekürzt waren - der Wagen war also zu tief und nicht hart genug - allein das sorgt schon für Aufsetzer vom Unterboden, wenn die Gummipuffer/Begrenzer auch weg sind. Da waren halt Anfänger ohne Ahnung am Werk - Hauptsache sieht cool aus. 1999/2000 war ja auch ne andere Zeit, was Tuning angeht.
> 
> E36 kommt hin. War damals sehr begehrt bei einer gewissen Bevölkerungsgruppe


 
Das zeugt aber schon davon, dass man wohl nichtmal mehr Physik in der Schule hatte.  So blöd sind hoffentlich die allerwenigsten ... 



			
				dekay55 schrieb:
			
		

> @Stryker der grund warum man keinen 330i kauft ist wohl das es den nicht gibt als E36  Also jetz div Alpina oder Hartge´s, Kellener und co.


Ich wusste nicht, dass wir von beim 325i auch von einem E36 reden.  Falls ja, stimmt das natürlich,  allerdings wäre es da vielleicht eine sinnvollere Investition, einen E46 zu kaufen, statt einen E36+ neuen Motor. Obwohl das natürlich sehr auf den Zustand ankommt. 

@ITpassion-de:
Ja, da gibts mit Sicherheit verschiedene Meinungen.  Ich gehöre ebenfalls zu den Menschen die eine kritische Einstellung gegenüber Plastikbomber-Tuning haben, dagegen aber einen guten Umbau zu schätzen wissen.   Aber die Grenzen sind natürlich fließend.
Zum Thema Reifen:  
Das kommt darauf an, was man selber tut. Ich persönlich denke mir immer:  Wenn der Stundenlohn eines entsprechenden Fachmannes geringer ist als mein eigener, macht es schonmal keinen Sinn etwas selbst zu machen,  es sei denn ich tue es aus Spaß daran. 
Natürlich gibts auch noch viele andere Einflüsse;  wenn man zB keinen Platz zum Lagern der Reifen hat, oder gerade einfach keine Zeit, spricht das auch für eine Werkstatt.  
Aber die Reifen sollte jeder selbst wechseln können, das ist sogar Vorraussetzung für einen Führerschein (auch wenn das meist nur theoretisch gelehrt wird).  
(aber hier kommen wir auf ein anderes Thema ...  denn theoretisch muss auch jeder zumindest ein grobes Verständnis über Fahrzeugtechnik besitzen,  und das ist praktisch definitiv nicht bei jedem der Fall.)


Zum Thema Bevölkerungsgruppe: 
In Deutschland ist es ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz, dass ältere M3 oder hochgezüchtete ältere 3er BMWs,  sowie alte C-Coupés immer einer gewissen Untermenge der deutschen Bevölkerung zuzuordnen sind  
Das möchte ich aber nicht weiter bewerten.


----------



## Verminaard (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bevölkerungsgruppe:
> In Deutschland ist es ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz, dass ältere M3 oder hochgezüchtete ältere 3er BMWs,  sowie alte C-Coupés immer einer gewissen Untermenge der deutschen Bevölkerung zuzuordnen sind
> Das möchte ich aber nicht weiter bewerten.


 

Was fuer ungeschriebene Gesetzte, oder besser Schubladen, gibt es denn noch so in Deutschland?
Schoen das Leute hier auf ein Fahrzeug reduziert werden.
Ob mit "" oder ohne....


----------



## watercooled (26. April 2014)

Naja aber er hat doch recht. Ich habe noch keinen E36 gesehen in dem ein deutscher saß.
Und wenn es einmal so war dann war es ein 70 jähriger der sich das Auto zur Rente gekauft hat. Oder so.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was fuer ungeschriebene Gesetzte, oder besser Schubladen, gibt es denn noch so in Deutschland?
> Schoen das Leute hier auf ein Fahrzeug reduziert werden.
> Ob mit "" oder ohne....


 
Oh, Schubladen gibt es viele,  aber ich bin kein großer Freund davon.   

Trotzdem kann man nicht abstreiten, dass verschiedene Fahrzeuge auch bestimmte, unterschiedliche Zielgruppen ansprechen.  

Und ich habe niemanden auf ein Fahrzeug reduziert, eher andersrum 

@watercooled:  "deutscher"  ist nicht unbedingt die beste Umschreibung der Situation


----------



## dekay55 (26. April 2014)

Gott dieses Stammtisch DUMMGESCHWAETZ ...... ich seh hier z.b vieleicht von 50 E36 das mal 4 Südlaender drinne sitzen, und von den 4500 E30 fahrern sinds vieleicht auch nur 100 Südlaender die ich kenne. 

@Stryker nen E46 ist halt kein E36 wenn einem das Design vom E36 gefaellt kann man meist nix mit dem Haesslichen Bangle Design vom E46 anfangen  Auserdem warum sollte man sich freiwillig mit nem 330I rumaergern wo die Hinterachse entweder schon ausgerissen ist, oder ausreisen wird. Die E46 haben nen gravierenden Konstruktionsfehler ausgenommen der M3


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Gott dieses Stammtisch DUMMGESCHWAETZ ...... ich seh hier z.b vieleicht von 50 E36 das mal 4 Südlaender drinne sitzen, und von den 4500 E30 fahrern sinds vieleicht auch nur 100 Südlaender die ich kenne.


Dann fahr mal in den Ruhrpott  
Verschiedene Autos sprechen verschiedene Menschen an, das ist nunmal so.  Und gewisse Autos haben auch einen bestimmten Ruf in Bezug auf ihre späteren Besitzer,  und der ist meines Erachtens auch häufig zutreffend.


dekay55 schrieb:


> @Stryker nen E46 ist halt kein E36 wenn einem das Design vom E36 gefaellt kann man meist nix mit dem Haesslichen Bangle Design vom E46 anfangen  Auserdem warum sollte man sich freiwillig mit nem 330I rumaergern wo die Hinterachse entweder schon ausgerissen ist, oder ausreisen wird. Die E46 haben nen gravierenden Konstruktionsfehler ausgenommen der M3


Ok, Designgründe sind natürlich immer legitim, da unterscheiden sich die Geschmäcker.

In Bezug auf die Hinterachse ...   die meisten Fahrzeuge haben ihre typischen Probleme,  aber die Behauptung, dass die Hinterachse eines 330i mit Sicherheit ausreißen wird, fällt erst Recht unter 





			
				dekay55 schrieb:
			
		

> Stammtisch DUMMGESCHWAETZ


.  
Außerdem: Wenn man sich die Mühe macht, den Motor zu tauschen, könnte man auch die Achse verstärken


----------



## dekay55 (26. April 2014)

Dann befass dich mal mit dem Konstruktionsfehler vom E46.... am meisten faellts halt ins gewicht beim Diesel und 330i durch das Drehmonent das an der Heckachse zerrt. Das ist definitv kein Stammtisch dummgeschwaetz.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die Hinterachse ...   die meisten Fahrzeuge haben ihre typischen Probleme,  aber die Behauptung, dass die Hinterachse eines 330i mit Sicherheit ausreißen wird, fällt erst Recht unter. Außerdem: Wenn man sich die Mühe macht, den Motor zu tauschen, könnte man auch die Achse verstärken



Tja. Leider hat nicht jeder Schrauber auch das nötige Wissen, um sein Auto richtig/fachgerecht umzubauen bzw. zu tunen. Siehe gekürzte Federn und fehlende Puffer - gibt sicher noch andere Fails in der Hinsicht.


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Tja. Leider hat nicht jeder Schrauber auch das nötige Wissen, um sein Auto richtig/fachgerecht umzubauen bzw. zu tunen. Siehe gekürzte Federn und fehlende Puffer - gibt sicher noch andere Fails in der Hinsicht.



Da fällt mir das hier ein: Bild 15 / 40 - Bildergalerien - Die skurrilsten Eigenreparaturen | heise Autos


----------



## watercooled (26. April 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Gott dieses Stammtisch DUMMGESCHWAETZ ......


 
Ich lade dich herzlich zu mir nach Böblingen/Sindelfingen zum gucken ein.


----------



## Beam39 (26. April 2014)

Ich hab mir eigentlich auch gedacht das dieser E36-Drops schon lange ausgelutscht ist, dem ist anscheinend nicht so.  Der e36 ist bei jedem Fahranfänger beliebt, da bekommt man für wenig Geld schnelle Kisten, keine Ahnung was das mit einer Bevölkerungsgruppe zu tun haben soll. Wundert mich sowieso wieso nicht gesagt wird das in jedem verbasteltem Golf nen Deutscher sitzt..

Ich seh hier sehr oft e36, einige verbastelt andere nicht verbastelt. Da sitzen von Rentnern bis hin zu Leuten im Anzug über Fahranfänger alle möglichen Leute drin, auch Deutsche und auch Südländer.

Allgemein ist der e36 ein sehr schönes Fahrzeug. Unverbastelte 328er oder M3' s etc. im gepflegten Zustand sind ne Rarität und werden für die Zukunft ne Wertanlage sein, die werden heute schon so hoch gehandelt.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Dann befass dich mal mit dem Konstruktionsfehler vom E46.... am meisten faellts halt ins gewicht beim Diesel und 330i durch das Drehmonent das an der Heckachse zerrt. Das ist definitv kein Stammtisch dummgeschwaetz.


 
ich habs bereits gesehen, und ja, es ist ein Konstruktionsfehler.  Aber ich würde nicht behaupten, dass das Ding mit Sicherheit ausreißen wird. 



			
				Paulebaer1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja. Leider hat nicht jeder Schrauber auch das nötige Wissen, um sein  Auto richtig/fachgerecht umzubauen bzw. zu tunen. Siehe gekürzte Federn  und fehlende Puffer - gibt sicher noch andere Fails in der Hinsicht.


Das stimmt, aber hier ging es nicht um jeden Schrauber.  Auch bei einem Motorwechsel sollte man wissen was man tut.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber hier ging es nicht um jeden Schrauber.  Auch bei einem Motorwechsel sollte man wissen was man tut.



Auch in dem Bereich gibt´s Anfänger bzw. DAU´s - wie überall. Ich habe E36er auch schon mit allen möglichen Menschen am Steuer gesehen. Sind halt gute Autos und daher zurecht beliebt.


----------



## watercooled (26. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eigentlich auch gedacht das dieser E36-Drops schon lange ausgelutscht ist, dem ist anscheinend nicht so.  Der e36 ist bei jedem Fahranfänger beliebt, da bekommt man für wenig Geld schnelle Kisten, keine Ahnung was das mit einer Bevölkerungsgruppe zu tun haben soll. Wundert mich sowieso wieso nicht gesagt wird das in jedem verbasteltem Golf nen Deutscher sitzt..
> 
> Ich seh hier sehr oft e36, einige verbastelt andere nicht verbastelt. Da sitzen von Rentnern bis hin zu Leuten im Anzug über Fahranfänger alle möglichen Leute drin, auch Deutsche und auch Südländer.
> 
> Allgemein ist der e36 ein sehr schönes Fahrzeug. Unverbastelte 328er oder M3' s etc. im gepflegten Zustand sind ne Rarität und werden für die Zukunft ne Wertanlage sein, die werden heute schon so hoch gehandelt.


 
Ich sage ja nicht das die allesamt verbastelt sind. Es ist neunmal so wie es einer meiner vorposter dessen Name ich eben vergessen habe gesagt hat: Gewisse Autos ziehen Gewisse Leute an.
Und das sind eben zumindest in meiner Gegend diese ganzen Araber, Türken, Kurden, Vietnamesen etc.
Genauso wie in den ganzen aufgemotzten Fiats Italiener sitzen und in verbastelten Opels recht viele Ostdeutsche habe ich den Eindruck 

Nicht das ich was gegen den E36 habe. Ich finde das ist ein sehr schönes Auto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Gott dieses Stammtisch DUMMGESCHWAETZ ...... ich seh hier z.b vieleicht von 50 E36 das mal 4 Südlaender drinne sitzen, und von den 4500 E30 fahrern sinds vieleicht auch nur 100 Südlaender die ich kenne.


 
This 
Ist bei uns nicht anders.
Der E36 ist, wenn original, gepflegt und/oder nach FFF aufgebaut immer noch ein sehr schönes Auto


----------



## winner961 (26. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> This
> Ist bei uns nicht anders.
> Der E36 ist, wenn original, gepflegt und/oder nach FFF aufgebaut immer noch ein sehr schönes Auto


 
Es ist eben zurzeit die günstige Möglichkeit einen BMW zu fahren.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Es ist eben zurzeit die günstige Möglichkeit einen BMW zu fahren.


 
Nicht nur, BMW hat einfach einige Modelle gebaut, die zeitlos schön sind.  Dank der meist recht üppigen Leistung sind auch die älteren Modelle noch heute schön zu fahren, und wenn man sie gut pflegt, halten sie auch lange genug.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nicht nur, BMW hat einfach einige Modelle gebaut, die zeitlos schön sind.  Dank der meist recht üppigen Leistung sind auch die älteren Modelle noch heute schön zu fahren, und wenn man sie gut pflegt, halten sie auch lange genug.


 
Bis auf das neue M4 coupe Teil wüsste ich grad keinen Bmw der mich optisch anspricht.
Mir gefällt diese Front mit der Doppelniere iwie immer nicht ..


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Bis auf das neue M4 coupe Teil wüsste ich grad keinen Bmw der mich optisch anspricht.
> Mir gefällt diese Front mit der Doppelniere iwie immer nicht ..


 
Das ist natürlich sehr subjektiv ...   Aber genügend Menschen mögen BMWs Designs.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nicht nur, BMW hat einfach einige Modelle gebaut, die zeitlos schön sind.  Dank der meist recht üppigen Leistung sind auch die älteren Modelle noch heute schön zu fahren, und wenn man sie gut pflegt, halten sie auch lange genug.



Das stimmt. Der hier würde mich mal reizen - tolles Auto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Bis auf das neue M4 coupe Teil wüsste ich grad keinen Bmw der mich optisch anspricht.
> Mir gefällt diese Front mit der Doppelniere iwie immer nicht ..


 
Ist aber Tradition und wird sich hoffentlich nie ändern.
Sowas wäre auch nicht schlecht : M3 E36 Ringtool - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist aber Tradition und wird sich hoffentlich nie ändern.
> Sowas wäre auch nicht schlecht : M3 E36 Ringtool - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community


Türlich nicht. Das wollte ich auch gar nicht mit meinem Post ausdrücken. Bmw ohne Doppelniere das wäre ja wie, wie Ferrari ohne pferd (:


----------



## Beam39 (26. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Bis auf das neue M4 coupe Teil wüsste ich grad keinen Bmw der mich optisch anspricht.
> Mir gefällt diese Front mit der Doppelniere iwie immer nicht ..


 
Den hab ich heute gesehen! Unfassbar geiles Teil! Nichtmal der i8, den ich auf der AB letztens vor mir hatte, hat mir so gut gefallen. Wirklich ein hammer Fahrzeug!


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2014)

2er und 4er gefallen mir auch gut... Der 1er mit M-Paket aber auch. Mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt .


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

Kollege hat sich 2003 einen 740d gegönnt. Das war auch ein Traum auf 4 Rädern. Der Motor hatte Dampf in jeder Lebenslage - perfekt zum entspannten und trotzdem zügigen (wenn nicht schon schnellen) cruisen. Andere Kollege fuhr nen 330d - der ist mir aber zu klein - speziell was die Rückbank angeht. Lustigerweise ist in einem 123d Coupe hinten mehr Platz für große Leute zum Sitzen.

Was mir noch gefallen würde: 7er, A8 bzw. S-Klasse als Kombi. Das hätte mal was.


----------



## Beam39 (26. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 2er und 4er gefallen mir auch gut... Der 1er mit M-Paket aber auch. Mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt .


 
Der neue 1er ist mit das hässlichste was BMW vom Stapel gelassen hat, mit M-Paket ist er gerade noch so anzusehen, mehr aber auch nicht. Der "alte" 1er, besonders der 2-Türer (nicht Coupe), sieht mit der passenden Ausstattung super aus.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (26. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Kollege hat sich 2003 einen 740d gegönnt. Das war auch ein Traum auf 4 Rädern. Der Motor hatte Dampf in jeder Lebenslage - perfekt zum entspannten und trotzdem zügigen (wenn nicht schon schnellen) cruisen. Andere Kollege fuhr nen 330d - der ist mir aber zu klein - speziell was die Rückbank angeht. Lustigerweise ist in einem 123d Coupe hinten mehr Platz für große Leute zum Sitzen.
> 
> Was mir noch gefallen würde: 7er, A8 bzw. S-Klasse als Kombi. Das hätte mal was.


 
Rs 6 avant in mattgrau ist mein absoluter traumwagen. Sieht hammergeil aus und hat sogar ziemlichen Alltagsnutzen  auch schon mal mitgefahren, sehr nice das Teil


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Ich finde, der letzte Audi RS5 ist immer noch eines der schönsten Autos die je gebaut wurden,  und der Hochdrehzahl-Umbau des V8 hat auch deutlich mehr Leistung als die ursprüngliche Version.  (und hats ja anfangs auch in den R8 geschafft).


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2014)

Ja, Audi RS5 oder Audi RS3 sind meine Traumautos. 
Und der allergrößte Traum ist ein Aston Martin DBS.


----------



## Seeefe (26. April 2014)

der neue 2er und 4er finde ich traumhaft. wenn irgendwann genug kohle da sein sollte, wirds einer. der 4er bleibt möglicherweise ein traum, der 2er kann aber realität werden denke ich  
momentan motivieren mich diese beiden wagen dazu, dass ich unbedingt ein gutes abi machen will, damit neben dem auto der job dafür auch stimmen wird 
finde eigentlich ein recht motivierendes ziel, zumindest für mich


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich finde, der letzte Audi RS5 ist immer noch eines der schönsten Autos die je gebaut wurden,...


 Ich weiß nicht, ich kann den dingern nichts mehr ab gewinnen... Ist alles viel zu rund gelutscht.
Ich hab die eckigen modelle von früher sehr viel lieber. So ein ur-quattro macht in meinen augen auf der straße sehr viel mehr her als das, was audi derzeit so baut. Noch geiler ist aber die rallye-ausführung mit dem großen spoiler-packet bzw. die le mans-version.  Für den normalen straßenbetrieb tut es glaube aber auch ein S2.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab die eckigen modelle von früher sehr viel lieber. So ein ur-quattro macht in meinen augen auf der straße sehr viel mehr her als das, was audi derzeit so baut. Noch geiler ist aber die rallye-ausführung mit dem großen spoiler-packet bzw. die le mans-version.  Für den normalen straßenbetrieb tut es glaube aber auch ein S2.



Oja. Die Dinger sind auch richtig geil. Aber heute kaum zu finden und/oder sauteuer.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Oja. Die Dinger sind auch richtig geil. Aber heute kaum zu finden und/oder sauteuer.


 Beim S2 geht es eigentlich noch in sachen verfügbarkeit und preis. Ein ur-quattro dürfte dagegen kaum noch zu bekommen sein. (hab bei einer schnellen suche gerade mal einen und das als rechtslenker gefunden)
Aber vieleicht sollte man doch mal anfangen lotto zu spielen. Evt. gewinnt man ja was und kann sich den S1 nachbauen lassen.


----------



## Beam39 (26. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich finde, der letzte Audi RS5 ist immer noch eines der schönsten Autos die je gebaut wurden,  und der Hochdrehzahl-Umbau des V8 hat auch deutlich mehr Leistung als die ursprüngliche Version.  (und hats ja anfangs auch in den R8 geschafft).


 
Der Motor brauch aber halt auch wirklich die Drehzahlen wenn man schnell sein will, sonst geht da nicht viel. Nen RS3 ist im Sprint mindestens gleich auf, eher aber schneller.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, Audi RS5 oder Audi RS3 sind meine Traumautos.
> Und der allergrößte Traum ist ein Aston Martin DBS.


 
Ohja, ein DBS ist auch echt sexy.  Aber wenn wir nun richtig teuer werden, gibts noch einige Autos die ich gerne hätte.  Und einen Hangar als Garage  

@Seeefe:
Ich finde den 2er und 4er auch von der Größe her sehr schön.  Besonders die Klasse des 2ers hat zuletzt etwas gefehlt, nachdem der 3er doch schon sehr groß geworden ist. 

@TurricanVeteran:
Bei einigen anderen Herstellern/Fahrzeugen stimme ich dir da zu.  zB  bei MB, VW, so wie dem A7  und einigen weiteren fand ich es sehr schön, dass wieder ein paar Kanten und Linien reingekommen sind.   
Ein Audi Quattro ist natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben, der gehört zu den Legenden die keiner mehr anficht. 


			
				Beam39 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Motor brauch aber halt auch wirklich die Drehzahlen wenn man schnell  sein will, sonst geht da nicht viel. Nen RS3 ist im Sprint mindestens  gleich auf, eher aber schneller.


Das stimmt leider.  Der letzte Audi-V8 hat leider immer das gleiche, recht mäßige Drehmoment.  Für 4,2l Hubraum sind 440NM nicht so richtig geil ...   
(Obwohl es natürlich eine nicht korrekt ist, Hubraum und Drehmoment ins Verhältnis zu setzen:  Der 1,2l-Motor des VW-Konzerns bringt es immerhin schon auf 175NM.  Das sind 40% so viel bei 28% des Hubraums ...   Damit hat Audi ungefähr das gleiche Verhältnis wie ein auf Gas umgebauter Chevrolet Kalos mit 1,2l, und der ist schon richtig übel  ). 
Dummerweise kann man da auch ohne großen Aufwand nicht viel mehr rausholen. 

Wenn man für relativ wenig Geld schnell fahren will, finde ich BMWs 3l-Reihenmotor schön, mit einem kleinen Software-Update bringt der es auf 530-540NM (je nachdem, zu wem man geht).  Und ist dabei VIEL sparsamer, viel günstiger im Unterhalt und braucht auch keine 98 Oktan.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der neue 1er ist mit das hässlichste was BMW vom Stapel gelassen hat, mit M-Paket ist er gerade noch so anzusehen, mehr aber auch nicht. Der "alte" 1er, besonders der 2-Türer (nicht Coupe), sieht mit der passenden Ausstattung super aus.


 
Mir mag auch nur der M135i aus der F2x Hatch Reihe gefallen:

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5493/9166068137_2a52d256b1_b.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8253/8701824968_d799a8eeaf_b.jpg
http://img-2013.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/23/ydy3yved.jpg

Ansonsten ist die E8x 1er Generation von außen deutlich schöner.


----------



## Beam39 (27. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mir mag auch nur der M135i aus der F2x Hatch Reihe gefallen:
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5493/9166068137_2a52d256b1_b.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8253/8701824968_d799a8eeaf_b.jpg
> ...


 
Keine Frage - der sieht schon ziemlich gut aus. Aber würde er diese verkackten Scheinwerfer nicht haben dann wärs wirklich ein richtig schönes Ding gewesen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran:
> Bei einigen anderen Herstellern/Fahrzeugen stimme ich dir da zu.  zB  bei MB, VW, so wie dem A7  und einigen weiteren fand ich es sehr schön, dass wieder ein paar Kanten und Linien reingekommen sind.


Naja... Vermisse trotzdem die richtig kantigen auto`s. Leider wird ja nix mehr in die richtung gebaut. (sch... auf den CW-wert)


> Ein Audi Quattro ist natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben, der gehört zu den Legenden die keiner mehr anficht.


 Da du "legenden" erwähnst, hab doch glatt den lancia delta integrale vergessen. Das ist das einzige italienische auto wo ich drum betteln würde mal damit fahren zu dürfen.  (hier ein echt genialer text dazu)
Ansonsten würd ich nur noch freiwillig in einen lamborghini countach einsteigen schon allein, weil das ding bereits im stand brutal ausschaut. Mit ferrari kann man mich dagegen nicht begeistern. Weiß einfach nicht was an den karren so besonderes ist...


----------



## Verminaard (27. April 2014)

Die sind rot.
Also meistens


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja... Vermisse trotzdem die richtig kantigen auto`s. Leider wird ja nix mehr in die richtung gebaut. (sch... auf den CW-wert)
> Da du "legenden" erwähnst, hab doch glatt den lancia delta integrale vergessen. Das ist das einzige italienische auto wo ich drum betteln würde mal damit fahren zu dürfen.  (hier ein echt genialer text dazu)
> Ansonsten würd ich nur noch freiwillig in einen lamborghini countach einsteigen schon allein, weil das ding bereits im stand brutal ausschaut. Mit ferrari kann man mich dagegen nicht begeistern. Weiß einfach nicht was an den karren so besonderes ist...



Ja, der Delta Integrale ist echt genial gebaut. Habe bisher nur einige Videos von ihm gesehen, aber der weiß zu begeistern  

So richtig kantige Autos sind meist nicht mein Fall, da bin ich vermutlich zu jung für. 

Die Lambos finde ich eigentlich alle richtig krass.  
Die Ferraris reizen mich auch nicht so richtig. Ich würde mal einen fahren, aber haben will ich die nicht.  Die Italiener haben einfach ganz allgemein nicht viel Ahnung, wie man ein Auto baut, dass auch bei Benutzung lange lebt ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Italiener haben einfach ganz allgemein nicht viel Ahnung, wie man ein Auto baut, dass auch bei Benutzung lange lebt ...


 Wie kommst du nur drauf? Dafür wurde bei einem unserer fiat-transporter (firma) bei ca. 22000 km halt kein ölwechsel gemacht, sondern gleich der ganze motor getauscht, weil hin.  (achtung, sarkasmus!)


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie kommst du nur drauf? Dafür wurde bei einem unserer fiat-transporter (firma) bei ca. 22000 km halt kein ölwechsel gemacht, sondern gleich der ganze motor getauscht, weil hin.  (achtung, sarkasmus!)


 Und das alte Öl wieder drauf? Also wenn ich nen neuen Motor einbaue, wechsel ich aber das Öl, bzw. mache neues drauf.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie kommst du nur drauf? Dafür wurde bei einem unserer fiat-transporter (firma) bei ca. 22000 km halt kein ölwechsel gemacht, sondern gleich der ganze motor getauscht, weil hin.  (achtung, sarkasmus!)


 
Oha, das ist wirklich früh  ich habe erst 220 000 gelesen, das wäre aus deutscher Sicht ein früher Motortausch gewesen ...


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @Seeefe:
> Ich finde den 2er und 4er auch von der Größe her sehr schön.  Besonders die Klasse des 2ers hat zuletzt etwas gefehlt, nachdem der 3er doch schon sehr groß geworden ist.


2er und 4er sind schlicht die neuen Namen für 1er und 3er Coupe. Also keine Klasse die es vorher nicht gab .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und das alte Öl wieder drauf?


 Ich hoffe doch nicht... Naja, der aktuelle motor läuft jedenfalls noch, dafür quietscht was an der hinterachse. (kein durchgängiger ton) So wie sich das anhört sind das entweder die lager oder der kollege hat eine 8 in der bremsscheibe.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oha, das ist wirklich früh  ich habe erst 220 000 gelesen, das wäre aus deutscher Sicht ein früher Motortausch gewesen ...


 Mit 220 000 km ist ein motor doch eigentlich erst eingefahren. Mit  meinem privaten hab ich jetzt 281 000 km auf der uhr und schon den  ersten turbo verschlissen... (PD TDI)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2014)

Lamborghinis kann ich irgendwie nix abgewinnen. 
Die sehen für mich irgendwie unathletisch aus, gerade die Murcielago Reihe.
Dann doch lieber einen 991 GT3


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Lamborghinis kann ich irgendwie nix abgewinnen.
> Die sehen für mich irgendwie unathletisch aus, gerade die Murcielago Reihe.
> Dann doch lieber einen 991 GT3



Porsche ^2:

Weiß gar nicht warum, aber irgendwie verbinde ich die Lambos immer mehr mit jüngeren Leuten und Ferrari mit etwas älteren "Genießern" ^^

Und die ganz alten fahren dann Rolls oder Bentley


----------



## fatlace (27. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Keine Frage - der sieht schon ziemlich gut aus. Aber würde er diese verkackten Scheinwerfer nicht haben dann wärs wirklich ein richtig schönes Ding gewesen.



Letztens bei bmw syndikat nen m135i umgebaut auf die komplete 2er front gesehen, der sah richtig gut aus
Mag das 2er heck irgendwie nicht leiden:-/


----------



## Zappaesk (27. April 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Mag das 2er heck irgendwie nicht leiden:-/



Na dann wart mal auf den 2er mit Frontantrieb zum Herbst...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, der Delta Integrale ist echt genial gebaut. Habe bisher nur einige Videos von ihm gesehen, aber der weiß zu begeistern



Meine damals schon 50 Jahre alte Kollegin hatte so einen. Durfte mal mitfahren. Dagegen war mein ECC-GSI ne lahme Gurke


----------



## dsdenni (27. April 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na dann wart mal auf den 2er mit Frontantrieb zum Herbst...



Wie bitte Frontantrieb?? Das ist doch dann kein BMW mehr


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie bitte Frontantrieb?? Das ist doch dann kein BMW mehr



Klingt komisch, ist aber so: BMW 2er Active Tourer: Ein Auto, das gleich drei BMW-Tabus bricht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Jaja. Die gute alte BMW Zeit: Heckantrieb, Reihensechser und keine VANs - früher war echt alles besser


----------



## ErbsenPommes (27. April 2014)

Ach Leute die Reihen 6 Zylinder bleiben doch, genau so wie der Heckantrieb.. Oder gibt es das neue 4er Coupé auch mit 3 Zylindern und Frontantrieb? Ich glaube nicht..   So lange die 'echten' BMW's nicht in diese Richtung gehen ist mir wirklich egal was da anderes vom Stapel läuft, ich würde es nicht kaufen. Und gut ist.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ach Leute die Reihen 6 Zylinder bleiben doch, genau so wie der Heckantrieb.. Oder gibt es das neue 4er Coupé auch mit 3 Zylindern und Frontantrieb? Ich glaube nicht.. So lange die 'echten' BMW's nicht in diese Richtung gehen ist mir wirklich egal was da anderes vom Stapel läuft, ich würde es nicht kaufen. Und gut ist.



 Im Prinzip hast Du Recht aber ob das ewig so bleibt, muss man abwarten:

_"BMW-Entwicklungsvorstand Herbert Diess sagt: "Welche Achse bei ihrem Auto angetrieben wird und was für ein Motor unter der Haube steckt, das wollen doch viele Menschen heute gar nicht mehr wissen." _


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast Du Recht aber ob das ewig so bleibt, muss man abwarten:
> 
> _"BMW-Entwicklungsvorstand Herbert Diess sagt: "Welche Achse bei ihrem Auto angetrieben wird und was für ein Motor unter der Haube steckt, das wollen doch viele Menschen heute gar nicht mehr wissen." _


 
Diese Leute kaufen dann aber Hyundai oder Toyota, nicht BMW ...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Irgendwann hat eh jedes Auto entweder zwei oder vier Radnabenmotoren, die elektrisch betrieben werden. Die Frage ist nur, woher der Strom kommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. April 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie bitte Frontantrieb?? Das ist doch dann kein BMW mehr



Bla bla, wenn es danach ginge, dann gäbe es schon längst keine richtigen Daimler (wahlweise seit Einführung 190er, V6 Motoren, A-Klasse,...), keine Porsche (sei Einführung 924, 944, VW Porsche, Wasserkühlung,...) usw. mehr geben... Immer wenn was neues kommt ist das Geschrei bestimmter Leute groß, verkaufen tuts sich dennoch gut. keine Firma, die mit den vermeintlichen Tabus ihrer "Fans" gebrochen hat ist daran zugrunde gegangen - im Gegenteil, hat es doch immer einen neuen Kundenkreis eröffnet.

Im Übrigen, ich bin schon mehrere hundert Kilometer mit dem FWD 2er (3 und 4 Zylinder, Diesel und Benziner) gefahren - fährt sich gar nicht schlecht...


----------



## Klutten (27. April 2014)

Hört auf zu jammern! BMW macht es genau richtig, denn wie das obige Zitat richtig klarstellt, gibt es in gewissen Klassen gar nicht den Anspruch, unbedingt mit Heckantrieb unterwegs sein zu wollen. Aufwärts der 30er-Motorisierung bevorzugt der Liebhaber zwar sicher die normale Antriebsform, aber das Brot- und Butterauto mit kleiner Motorisierung fährt sich auch mit Frontantrieb nicht schlechter. Dazu kommt natürlich auch der Gewichtsvorteil, den man nicht mehr zwischen den Achsen ausgleichen muss. Aufgrund der aktuellen Entwicklung bei BMW, immer mehr Fahrgastzellen aus leichtem Carbon zu bauen ( neben i3/i8 auch kommende 5er und 7er) macht es eben keinen Sinn, hinten massiv Gewicht abzubauen - dafür aber auf der Vorderachse mit einem fetten 6-Zylinder zu kämpfen. Präferiert werden Gewichtsverteilungen von 50:50, was eben auch erfordert, dass das Triebwerk deutlich leichter wird. Es wird aber auch in naher Zukunft noch diese herrlichen Unvernunftsautos (wie auch meines  ) geben. 

Finest bajuvarisches Dickschiff im Anhang. Schnell, sparsam, aber bei mir mit knapp 2t im fahrfertigen Trim kein Leichtgewicht. Vorsicht - ungewaschen nach einer sechstägigen Arbeitswoche ...


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Diese Leute kaufen dann aber Hyundai oder Toyota, nicht BMW ...



Einen Großteil machen aber auch Flottenkunden aus und ob denen das nicht tatsächlich egal ist, wissen wir nicht. Ich persönlich würde stark darauf tippen, dass es denen egal ist, ob da nun ein 4 Zylinder und ein Frontantrieb drin werkelt.


----------



## Re4dt (27. April 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Finest bajuvarisches Dickschiff im Anhang. Schnell, sparsam, aber bei mir mit knapp 2t im fahrfertigen Trim kein Leichtgewicht. Vorsicht - ungewaschen nach einer sechstägigen Arbeitswoche ...


E60/E61  
In meinen Augen einer der schönsten Autos. Das ist mein Bitterer ernst, dieses Design einfach Zeitlos und Hammer. 
Bin selber mal einen 525D gefahren, den fand ich schon mehr als gut Motorisiert. 

Zum Thema Frontantrieb bei BMW, in meinen Augen sollen Sie es doch versuchen, wer zum Teufel braucht auch bei einem BMW Familienkutschenvan Heckantrieb?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es wird aber auch in naher Zukunft noch diese herrlichen Unvernunftsautos (wie auch meines  ) geben. Finest bajuvarisches Dickschiff im Anhang. Schnell, sparsam, aber bei mir mit knapp 2t im fahrfertigen Trim kein Leichtgewicht. Vorsicht - ungewaschen nach einer sechstägigen Arbeitswoche ...



Was ist daran unvernünftig, wenn man den Platz innen halt braucht? Man muß damit ja nicht heizen und kann bei passender Fahrweise auch sehr wenig Sprit verbrauchen.

Der A6 C5 meiner EX geht ja in die gleiche Richtung. Da war unter der Haube auch ein 6 Zylinder (gut als V6 TDI) und er war schnell (bei Bedarf). Im Alltag habe ich damit Verbräuche um die 6l gehabt (Kiel und Umgebung aber auch tägliche Fahrten nach HH), ohne eine Bremse zu sein. Der hatte auch ein Leergewicht von 1,7t - dafür aber auch alles drin (bis auf Ledersitze, Standheizung und Schiebedach). Allein wegen dem Wagen bereue ich es, daß ich mit der Frau nicht mehr zusammen bin


----------



## Beam39 (27. April 2014)

Oh Gott oh Gott, dieser 2.5 V6 TDI.. Dieser Motor muss eine einzige Katastrophe sein, wieviele Motorschäden ich von diesen Dingern schon mitbekommen habe. Von dem Geräusch das dieser Motor dann noch erzeugt ganz zu schweigen, dagegen ist ein Traktor nen Witz. Das Einzige was der wohl kann ist sparsam sein.

Aber nen Vergleich zum 535d ist der keinesfalls. Der 535d ist mindestens genauso sparsam aber hat Dampf ohne Ende. Aber mir gefällt das Interieur von dem Fahrzeug einfach nicht. Jedesmal wenn ich in dem Auto sitze kommt mir die Mittelkonsole wie ne Schrankwand vor, sehr unschön in meinen Augen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Oh Gott oh Gott, dieser 2.5 V6 TDI.. Dieser Motor muss eine einzige Katastrophe sein, wieviele Motorschäden ich von diesen Dingern schon mitbekommen habe.



Habe auch viel davon gehört. Der war wohl die Ausnahme der Regel. Lief ohne Murren trotz der hohen Laufleistung. EX hat den Wagen mit 195tkm von ihrer Ma übernommen und wir haben dann noch weitere 150tkm dazu gefahren. Motor hat nie Probleme gemacht. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass es der "kleine" der beiden 2,5 V6er war - hatte nur 156PS. Ist auch im Schwedenurlaub nach 24h Stillstand bei minus 35° ohne Probleme angesprungen. Geräuschentwicklung war für meinen Geschmack auch in Ordnung. Im Auto war er so gut wie nicht zu hören(und ich bin als Sonarmaat nicht taub) - und wie oft steht man neben dem Wagen, wenn er losfährt?


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> und wie oft steht man neben dem Wagen, wenn er losfährt?


 
Hoffentlich eher selten!


----------



## fatlace (27. April 2014)

sehr schön klutten, ich liebe die m5 felgen
kleines bild von letzter woche


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht... Naja, der aktuelle motor läuft jedenfalls noch, dafür quietscht was an der hinterachse. (kein durchgängiger ton) So wie sich das anhört sind das entweder die lager oder der kollege hat eine 8 in der bremsscheibe.


Fiat Wartungsblatt: (kleine Inspektion)

[ ] Außenbeleuchtung auf Funtion prüfen
[ ] Scheinwerfer Einstellung prüfen
[ ] Scheibenwaschmittel auffüllen
[ ] Motor erneuern
[ ] Reifen Luftdruck prüfen
[ ] Bremsklotz Stärke prüfen
...


----------



## NoNameGamer (27. April 2014)

Moin Moin!

Nach ewiger Zeit, mal abgesehen vom sporadischen mitlesen hier im Thread, versuche ich mich auch mal wieder an einem Beitrag, wie so oft beinhaltet der gleich einen ganzen Haufen an Fragen. 

Im Moment habe ich mehr oder weniger 3 Autos in Pflege, die wegen Zeitmangel mindestens ein Jahr lang, außer des regelmäßigen Waschstraßen Besuches (ich höre schon die ersten "Buh!"-Rufe ), leider nicht viel Pflege erfahren haben. Der Lack hat darunter auf jeden Fall in unterschiedlichem Maße gelitten, also mal kurz zur Vorstellung der drei Patienten.

*Nummer ett:* _Der Schwedenpanzer_, *Volvo 240GL*, Baujahr 1993. Grau metallic, schwarzes Leder. War früher unsere Familienkutsche, mittlerweile hat er nur noch eine Saisonzulassung von Mai bis Juli, wird also entsprechend geschont und soll auch noch lange erhalten bleiben.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lackzustand ist noch relativ gut, wenig nennenswerte Kratzer, dafür viele Hologramme und sehr feine Schlieren. Ganz großes Thema - Plastik, egal ob innen oder außen, das hat die Pflege nötig, mit besonderem Augenmerk auf das Lenkrad. 

*Number two:* _Der HTW_ [Hundetransportwagen], Mini R55 Cooper Clubman, Baujahr 2010. Schwarz metallic, Dach und C-Säule Silber metallic, schwarzes Leder. Wurde hauptsächlich für die Stadt und als Transportfahrzeug für unseren altersschwachen Hund angeschafft. Die Motorwahl war leider eine absolute Fehlentscheidung, wer einmal Cooper und Cooper S im Vergleich gefahren ist, weiß wovon ich spreche, aber das soll hier einmal nicht relevant sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lackzustand sehr wechselhaft, gerade die Front ist stark mitgenommen, dort finden sich einige Steinschläge, aber auch viele kleinere Kratzer. Ich meine sogar mal einige "Flecken" entdeckt zu haben, ähnlich wie Wasserflecken, ließen sich nur nicht abwaschen. Die Seiten sind dafür noch in recht gutem Zustand, da gibt es keine Härtefälle. 
Die Ledersitze müssen hingegen wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden, das Leder ist auf der Sitzfläche perforiert - was gibt es da so zu beachten?

*Nummer drei:* _Der Alltagsheizer_, BMW F30 328i, Baujahr 2012. Blau metallic, sattelbraunes Leder. Das Auto hat das ganze Jahr über wohl schon am meisten über sich ergehen lassen müssen, d.h. viel gefahren, wenig gepflegt. Ein wirklich tolles Auto, den ich mittlerweile größtenteils fahre und dabei auch alle Charakter ausreize, vom Durchschinttsverbrauch von 5,1l bis hin zu Vollgasfahrten zeigt er dabei alle seine Seiten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgrund der Autobahnfahrten mit hoher Geschwindigkeit hat sich öfters mal ein beachtlicher Fliegenfriedhof an der Front gebildet, einige "Seelen" haben sich aber wohl im Lack verewigt und lassen sich mit normaler Wäsche und leichter Politur nicht mehr entfernen. Vorne links befindet sich ebenfalls ein unschöner Kratzer, der wohl in die gröbste Politur Gruppe fällt. Ansonsten einige kleinere Kratzer und vorallem gaaaanz viele Hologramme, gerade im Sonnenlicht, wenn das Imperial Blau seine schöne Seite zeigt, fällt das besonders ins Auge. 
Zwei konstruktionsbedingte Problemstellen gibt es dann auch noch, die Auspuffblenden sehen aus als hätte man 1:50 getankt - da würde wohl nur die schwarze Blende der Sport Line helfen.
Und die Gummidichtungen der Fenster schauen schlimmer aus als an dem über 20 Jahre alten Volvo, da hat wohl einer zu viel gespart. 

*Nun aber zum Projekt!*

Da ich mehrmals gelesen hatte mit welchem Einsatz sich Mr.-C King und Beam39 um die Pflege ihrer Fahrzeuge (und danach auch der der ganzen Familie... und danach der Freunde... Bekannten... entfernten Verwandten ) kümmern, hoffe ich hier vielleicht ein paar Tipps und die Hilfe für den Einstieg zu bekommen. Denn jetzt habe ich endlich die Zeit dafür die Autos wieder richtig zum strahlen zu bringen. _*Aber wie stelle ich das am besten an?*_ 

Ich habe mich in die Materie schon ein wenig eingelesen, hauptsächlich über das Autopflegeforum.eu - ein Grundwissen ist also vorhanden, sobald es aber an genauere Fragen geht verliere ich in dem Forum recht schnell den Überblick. Vom bestellen des nötigen Zubehörs (dafür hatte ich bereits Lupus-autopflege erkoren) bin ich also noch weit entfernt. Ich versuche einfach mal eine Übersicht der Schritte zu erstellen und gehe dabei dann auf das Material ein.

Schritt 1 - Die Wäsche:
- Wie schon angesprochen sehen die Autos sonst nur die Waschstraße, zur Vorbereitung der nächsten Schritte würde ich aber die Handwäsche bevorzugen
- Ich würde erst durch die Waschstr. fahren um den gröbsten Dreck schon einmal zu entfernen
- Danach folgt die Zwei Eimer Methode mit (oder ohne) Grid Guard und einem (reicht das?) Waschhandschuh
- Sollte man am Anfang das gesamte Fahrzeug mit einem Schaumsprüher und einem entsprechenden Shampoo eindecken um es erst einmal einweichen zu lassen?
- Die Türinnenseiten/holme sollte ich natürlich auch nicht vergessen
- Abtrocknen dann mit einem (?) Trockentuch

Schritt 2 - Lackreinigung - Kneten!:
- Habe ich vorher noch nie gemacht
- Welche Knete nimmt man für welche Verschmutzungen?
- Welches "Gleitmittel" brauche ich da? Oder tut es da das Autoshampoo?
- Danach am besten noch einmal waschen?

Schritt 3 - Die Politur:
- Ich würde, auch gerade wegen mangelnder Erfahrung, gerne auf eine Maschine verzichten
- Zum polieren von Hand bin ich im Autopflegeforum leider nicht wirklich fündig geworden
- Welche/wie viele Polierschwämme brauche ich? 
- Wie viele Politur "Stufen" brauche ich? Und wie weiß ich, welche ich für eine Stelle anwenden soll?
- Wie viele Politurschritte gibt es? Immer erst mit der gröbsten anfangen und dann bis zur feinsten hocharbeiten? 
- Womit nehme ich die Politur am besten ab?

- Die Politur der Chromleisten, vor oder nach dem polieren des Lacks? Was brauche ich dafür?

Schritt 4 - Die Versiegelung:
- Der BMW hat hier bisher das Swizöl Wachs genossen (die Meinung dazu in den Foren habe ich mir erst gar ich durchgelesen )
- Muss man sonst noch etwas außer dem wachsen machen? 
- Wie "versiegelt" man den Lack am besten und womit?

Schritt 5 - Der Innenraum...wird erst einmal verschoben

Ich stehe also noch ganz am Anfang und auf der Einkaufsliste müsste also mindestens stehen:
- Waschhandschuh
- Schaumsprüher 
- Shampoo
- Trockentuch 
- Knete
- Detailer als "Gleitmittel"
- Polierschwämme
- Polituren
- Poliertücher
- spezielles für die Chromleisten
- Mindestens Wachs für den Mini und den Volvo

Fehlt bei der Auflistung noch etwas und was nehme ich denn am besten für Produkte? Ein paar hatte ich mir schon rausgesucht, habe aber keine Ahnung ob die für meine Zwecke brauchbar sind.

Die Nachricht ist denke ich mal lang genug geworden und ich würde mich auf jeden Fall über jede Antwort freuen. Dankeschön schon einmal.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (27. April 2014)

Volvo 240 ... einer meiner Traumwagen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fiat Wartungsblatt: (kleine Inspektion)
> ...
> [ ]* Motor erneuern*
> ...


 
Die liste müßte man denen doch glatt mal vorlegen. 


NoNameGamer schrieb:


> ...*
> Nun aber zum Projekt!*
> ...


Wieso hab ich jetzt zuerst an "aus 3 mach 1" gedacht? 
Liegt wohl am wörtchen "Projekt"...


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. April 2014)

Tja, wir Bayern hams halt drauf  

Aber mir gefallen so japanische (Skyline,350/370) und alte Muscle Cars (Traumauto Chevy Camaro SS396  oder Z28, allerdinges eher die vor 1970)

Was ich hier auch geil finde sind die Firmen die in meiner Nähe ihren Sitz haben:
ca. 7 km entfernt: Ruf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruf_Automobile http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5OkJtZE6aA
und ein bisschen weiter weg: Novitec  http://www.novitecgroup.com/


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. April 2014)

Tja da unten is halt Ballungsraum für solche Firmen  Die meisten Autohersteller aus DT. sind doch auch bei euch da unten.  Im Gegensatz dazu, gibt es hier bei uns im Osten, sogut wie nüscht


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Tja da unten is halt Ballungsraum für solche Firmen  Die meisten Autohersteller aus DT. sind doch auch bei euch da unten.  Im Gegensatz dazu, gibt es hier bei uns im Osten, sogut wie nüscht


 
Ich denke gerade darüber nach, wer außer BMW da unten sitzt ...   Ingolstadt liegt auch noch in Bayern, aber die gehören sich ja nicht selbst    Und Stuttgart, so wie dessen Stadtteil Zuffenhausen,  liegen mWn in BW. 

In Bayern gibts definitiv gute Ingenieurskunst, und nicht zu Unrecht die zweitbeste technische Universität Deutschlands    Wenn sie sich jetzt noch in die Reihe der Bundesländer eingliedern würden, wäre alles toll


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ingolstadt liegt auch noch in Bayern, aber die gehören sich ja nicht selbst


 ...und die haben sich mit ihrem jetzigen emblem auch nicht in bayern gegründet. Überhaupt wird hier wohl kaum einer wissen, für welche automarken die 4 ringe stehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und die haben sich mit ihrem jetzigen emblem auch nicht in bayern gegründet. Überhaupt wird hier wohl kaum einer wissen, für welche automarken die 4 ringe stehen.


 
Ich muss gestehen ...  Ich auch nicht.


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2014)

Ähm das wusste ich mal. Habs im Daimler Museum gesehen.
Einer war NSU, einer Auto Union, einer irgendwas mit Honau (?) und der 4..... Hmm. Porsche?

Ich lieg bestimmt total falsch


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. April 2014)

Horch gehört noch dazu. Audi ist ja aus der latein. Sprache und heißt "Hör zu". In GTA V gibt es übrigens eine Automarke namens Obey, eine Anspielung auf Audi.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

HMPF...Dabei ist es doch mit google so leicht heraus zu finden...
Horch, DKW, Audi (wurde vormals als schriftzug verwendet) und Wanderer. Zusammen waren sie vor dem krieg die autounion mit sitz in zwickau (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Nach dem krieg ging dann der sitz nach ingolstadt (weil zwickau= russische besatzungszone) und das ganze wurde anschließend in audi umbenannt wobei die die 4 ringe behalten haben.


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2014)

Um Gotteswillen war ich daneben. Aber jetzt wo ihr es sagt, bei Horch und DKW klingelts bei mir.
Wanderer wäre mir aber nicht mehr eingefallen.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

Hm ich erinnere mich, das schonmal gehört zu haben ...   Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wanderer wäre mir aber nicht mehr eingefallen.


 Jaaaaa...da mußte ich auch kurz grübeln. 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hm ich erinnere mich, das schonmal gehört zu haben ...   Danke


 Ich wohne gleich neben zwickau und es wäre blamabel das nicht zu wissen. Schließlich gibt es hier auch noch das horch-museum...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Wie war das?

"Bei Audi steht jeder Ring für 30tkm stressfreien Fahrspaß - bei Opel ist der erste Ring schon durch nen Blitz durchgestrichen."

<--- Hatte als erstes eigenes Auto einen Kadett ECC-GSI 2.0l 8V 115PS


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2014)

Ich hab mal in rot geantwortet: 
(Bin gerade nicht zu Hause (ab dem 20.Mai wieder), deshalb etwas kurz gehalten)


NoNameGamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in die Materie schon  ein wenig eingelesen, hauptsächlich über das Autopflegeforum.eu - ein  Grundwissen ist also vorhanden, sobald es aber an genauere Fragen geht  verliere ich in dem Forum recht schnell den Überblick. Vom bestellen des  nötigen Zubehörs (dafür hatte ich bereits Lupus-autopflege erkoren) bin  ich also noch weit entfernt. Ich versuche einfach mal eine Übersicht  der Schritte zu erstellen und gehe dabei dann auf das Material ein.
> 
> Schritt 1 - Die Wäsche:
> -  Wie schon angesprochen sehen die Autos sonst nur die Waschstraße, zur  Vorbereitung der nächsten Schritte würde ich aber die Handwäsche  bevorzugen Das ist schon mal gut
> ...


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

Naaaaja.  Ich mag Audi zwar sehr, aber heilig sind sie auch nicht gerade  

Habt ihr mal geguckt, was die mit Anhängerkupplung so ziehen dürfen, und es dann tatsächlich ausprobiert?  Grauenvoll ... 


Oh, und ihre Ambitionen außerhalb von Autos sind teilweise sehr seltsam.  Ich habe beispielsweise letztes Jahr auf der Rheinregatta ihre B/one-Boote kennengelernt.  Die sind zwar schnell ...  Aber sowas von beschissen gebaut, da würde ich lieber schwimmen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Bin den A6 auch öfters mit Anhänger gefahren - auch mit maximaler Last. Keine Probleme gehabt.

Mein Opel durfte "nur" 1,5t ziehen und ich habe ihn auch einmal mit 1,8t "gequält" für 5km. War nicht schön, ging aber.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Bin den A6 auch öfters mit Anhänger gefahren - auch mit maximaler Last. Keine Probleme gehabt.
> 
> Mein Opel durfte "nur" 1,5t ziehen und ich habe ihn auch einmal mit 1,8t "gequält" für 5km. War nicht schön, ging aber.


 
Da konntest du aber vermutlich immer bergab anfahren  

Beim A4-Kombi kann die Kupplung das einfach nicht. Sobald es mal minimal bergauf geht, rutscht die durch und geht in Rauch auf.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

Ne war meistens in der Ebene und hin und wieder auch mal Bergauf (Kiel, Ringstraße). Wobei der A6 den "kleinen" V6 TDI hatte und ich denke da war die Kupplung auch passend. Mit dem "großen" TDI hätte die Kupplung vielleicht wirklich dicke Backen gemacht - keine Ahnung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade darüber nach, wer außer BMW da unten sitzt ...   Ingolstadt liegt auch noch in Bayern, aber die gehören sich ja nicht selbst    Und Stuttgart, so wie dessen Stadtteil Zuffenhausen,  liegen mWn in BW.
> 
> In Bayern gibts definitiv gute Ingenieurskunst, und nicht zu Unrecht die zweitbeste technische Universität Deutschlands    Wenn sie sich jetzt noch in die Reihe der Bundesländer eingliedern würden, wäre alles toll


 

Meinte ja nicht nur Bayern sondern generell den Süden, BW gehört genauso dazu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Oh, und ihre Ambitionen außerhalb von Autos sind teilweise sehr seltsam.  Ich habe beispielsweise letztes Jahr auf der Rheinregatta ihre B/one-Boote kennengelernt.  Die sind zwar schnell ...  Aber sowas von beschissen gebaut, da würde ich lieber schwimmen.


 
Kosten ja auch nicht die Welt. Bin so ein schon selbst gesegelt und konnte eigentlich keine Schwachstellen finden. Lässt sich ganz intuitiv bedienen.
Wobei die J80 (-> BMW Sailing Cup) noch schöner zu Segeln ist. Messerscharfes Handling im Kreuzen und Wenden, ein klasse Geradeauslauf und richtig flott. Bislang mein Lieblingssegler 
Wir sind momentan auch auf der Suche nach einer J80.
(Ich denke mal die meisten haben gerade nur Bahnhof verstanden )


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (27. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kosten ja auch nicht die Welt. Bin so ein schon selbst gesegelt und konnte eigentlich keine Schwachstellen finden. Lässt sich ganz intuitiv bedienen.
> Wobei die J80 (-> BMW Sailing Cup) noch schöner zu Segeln ist. Messerscharfes Handling im Kreuzen und Wenden, ein klasse Geradeauslauf und richtig flott. Bislang mein Lieblingssegler
> Wir sind momentan auch auf der Suche nach einer J80.
> (Ich denke mal die meisten haben gerade nur Bahnhof verstanden )



Mensch Mensch - und so ein Text in einem Autofred. Ich habe ihn zwar verstanden aber als ehemaliger Marinierter bin ich eventuell auch die Ausnahme.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Mensch Mensch - und so ein Text in einem Autofred. Ich habe ihn zwar verstanden aber als ehemaliger Marinierter bin ich eventuell auch die Ausnahme.


 
*hust* Nicht so eng sehen, dafür sind wir doch in der RuKa  *hust*

btt: Für den z4 hab ich mir noch günstig einen gebrauchten, aber neuwertigen BMW Performance Schaltknauf gekauft. 
Dann kommt endlich der lange Prügel weg


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kosten ja auch nicht die Welt. Bin so ein schon selbst gesegelt und konnte eigentlich keine Schwachstellen finden. Lässt sich ganz intuitiv bedienen.
> Wobei die J80 (-> BMW Sailing Cup) noch schöner zu Segeln ist. Messerscharfes Handling im Kreuzen und Wenden, ein klasse Geradeauslauf und richtig flott. Bislang mein Lieblingssegler
> Wir sind momentan auch auf der Suche nach einer J80.
> (Ich denke mal die meisten haben gerade nur Bahnhof verstanden )


 
Nunja, die Schwachstelle ist alles, was man nicht direkt zum Segeln braucht.  Hast du anlegen müssen?  ist witzig, so ganz ohne Klampen ...    Die Festmacher um den Mast zu wickeln ist irgendwie nicht das Wahre ... 

Die J80 kenne ich noch nicht, aber so auf den ersten Blick sehen die nach flottem Vortrieb aus.  


Zurück zu Autos


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. April 2014)

Die Segler sind doch die Schlimmsten vor allem in Holland !! Kommen aus allen Ecken und fahren dir vors Boot und erwarten das man bremst ! Aber zum Glück gibet ja das gute Horn, da können die sich mal mit ihrem hauptrouten aufm See, die einfach zu Kreuzen sone Spacken !!


----------



## Sebastian95 (27. April 2014)

Ich find. den Delta auch geil. besonders wenn ich einen hab.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Die Segler sind doch die Schlimmsten vor allem in Holland !! Kommen aus allen Ecken und fahren dir vors Boot und erwarten das man bremst ! Aber zum Glück gibet ja das gute Horn, da können die sich mal mit ihrem hauptrouten aufm See, die einfach zu Kreuzen sone Spacken !!


 
Aus welcher Perspektive sprichst du denn? 

Als jemand, der quasi jedes Kleinfahrzeug und Wassersportgerät beherrscht,  kann ich dir sagen, dass es schon seine Berechtigung hat, dass Segler vor fast allem Vorfahrt haben.  

Allerdings gibt es immer Idioten. 

Und die Niederlande ist sowieso etwas speziell, da man dort für kleine Boote keine Führerscheine braucht und es folglich deutlich mehr Fahrzeugführer gibt, die schlichtweg keine Ahnung haben was sie tun. Das habe ich auch schon öfter festgestellt ... 


@Sebastian95:

Wegen dir muss ich jetzt die Küchenrolle holen und meine Tastatur vom Sabber befreien


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kosten ja auch nicht die Welt. Bin so ein schon selbst gesegelt und konnte eigentlich keine Schwachstellen finden. Lässt sich ganz intuitiv bedienen.
> Wobei die J80 (-> BMW Sailing Cup) noch schöner zu Segeln ist. Messerscharfes Handling im Kreuzen und Wenden, ein klasse Geradeauslauf und richtig flott. Bislang mein Lieblingssegler
> Wir sind momentan auch auf der Suche nach einer J80.
> (Ich denke mal die meisten haben gerade nur Bahnhof verstanden )


 
Immer diese Jollen-Segler, es geht nichts über einen schönen Katamaran 
Mit Jolle wat ich seit mindestens 6 Jahren nicht mehr unterwegs, n Hobie 16 kann ich jeden Sommer bewegen


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu, gibt es hier bei uns im Osten, sogut wie nüscht


Dass ihr im Berliner Raum nix auf die Reihe bekommt, ist ja bekannt (sorry, der lag mir am Herzen  )-
dies aber mit "bei uns im Osten" zu verallgemeinern, geht doch völlig an der Realität vorbei.

Nur mal paar Beispiele: BMW in Leipzig, Porsche in Leipzig
VW in Zwickau, Chemnitz und Dresden
Opel in Eisenach


----------



## Beam39 (28. April 2014)

Das meiste was ich schreibe wird das selbe sein was King bereits erwähnt hat aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal. Dann Dürftest du genügend Input haben fürs erste 


NoNameGamer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Nach ewiger Zeit, mal abgesehen vom sporadischen mitlesen hier im Thread, versuche ich mich auch mal wieder an einem Beitrag, wie so oft beinhaltet der gleich einen ganzen Haufen an Fragen.
> 
> ...


 
Also fangen wir mal von vorne an.

*Waschen:*

Manche  handhaben das so wie du es vorhast bevor sie ein Fahrzeug polieren: Sie  jagen es durch die Waschstraße um das Gröbste runterzubekommen. Kannst  auch du gerne machen, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen. Viel wichtiger  ist aber die gründliche Handwäsche danach, denn bei der holen sich die  Leute (unbewußt) die krassesten Kratzer ein, deswegen ist ein Grit Guard  unabdingbar. Einer im Eimer mit dem Wasser langt, aber immer darauf  achten den Schwamm oder Handschuh schön abzureiben. Am besten zwei  Handschuhe nehmen, einen für den unteren Bereich des Fahrzeugs (reicht  ein billiger Zottelhandschuh) und einen für den restlichen Teil.

Ob  du einschäumen willst oder nicht hängt ganz von dir ab. Manche machens  nicht und andere die sichergehen wollen machens, aber falls dus machen  willst bitte vor der Waschstraße und vor dem Waschen, denn auf nassem  Lack kann der Schaum nicht richtig haften. Während der Schaum arbeitet  kannst du mit einem passenden Pinsel die schwer zugänglichen Ecken (z.B.  Tankdeckel, Spiegel) einpinseln.

Die Holme werden mit einem All Purpose Cleaner im Mischverhältnis von 1:10 und einem oder mehreren Zottelhandschuhen behandelt.

Abgetrocknet wird immer mit einem speziellen Trockentuch in der Größe 90x60. Mehr dazu im Anschluss.

*Kneten:
*
Fürs  Kneten langt meist die blaue Knete von Petzolds, bei argen  Verschmutzungen gibts rote Knete, wirst du aber bestimmt nicht brauchen. Leute deren Fahrzeuge eine ständige  Pflege genießen und der Lack somit auch entsprechend sauber ist kneten  noch während Shampoo auf dem Lack ist, für mich aber ist das etwas zu heikel, deswegen Waschvorgang erst abschließen und dann anschließend kneten, so gehst du zu 100% sicher dir nicht arge Knetspuren reinzuhauen.

Waschen  danach ist nicht zwingend nötig, mit nem Detailer einmal ums ganze Auto oder abstrahlen  sollte langen. Aber auch hier kannst du, um sicher zu gehen, noch  einmal schnell waschen. Liegt an dir.

*Politur*:

Vorweg: Überleg dir das mit der Handpolitur gut. Ich dachte mir am Anfang auch "Das geht schon", aber wenn du wirklich ein Astreines Ergebnis erzielen willst, hol dir ne Exzenter, mit der kannst du auch so gut wie nichts falsch machen. Ich hab mal probehalber damals probiert den Kotflügel vom Q7 zu polieren.. Neben dem fast abgefallenem Arm hat man einfach gesehen und bemerkt das sich die Politur "langweilt", eine Besserung war zwar du erkennen aber irgendwie hat mich das kalt gelassen. Der Umgang mit einer Exzenter ist wirklich so gut wie narrensicher wenn man keine zwei linken Hände für sowas hat.

Es erspart dir Nerven, Schmerzen und vor allem Zeit. Bei Lupus gibts z.B. ein Angebot mit einer Exzenter im Set mit diversen Pads und sogar 2 Menzerna Tuben, da kann man wirklich nichts falsch machen bei.

Falls es dich interessiert: Lupus Autopflege Exzenter Poliermaschine 6100 Pro CPS Einsteigerset XL online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege

*Weiter im Text.*

*- Welche/wie viele Polierschwämme brauche ich? *

Lupus Handpolierschwamm hart online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege

_Wieviele du davon brauchen wirst kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber 5 sollten es mindestens sein._


*- Wie viele Politur "Stufen" brauche ich? Und wie weiß ich, welche ich für eine Stelle anwenden soll?*

_King hat dir sehr wahrscheinlich die Menzerna-Pasten empfohlen, die  benutzt auch wirklich jeder und sind mit das Beste was man bekommen  kann, aber diese Pasten sind extrem Dickköpfig. Die möchten richtig  verarbeitet werden, von Hand wollen sie (so wie bei mir) nicht so recht. Von Menzerna reichen in der Regel 2 Pasten die 2500er und die 4000er fürs Finish. Solltest du aber tatsächlich von Hand polieren würde ich dir ganz andere Pasten empfehlen, wie z.B. das Meguiars Ultimate Compound._

*- Wie viele Politurschritte gibt es? Immer erst mit der gröbsten anfangen und dann bis zur feinsten hocharbeiten? *

_Das kommt immer ganz auf die Defekte an, in der Regel bleibts aber bei 2. Eine Defektkorrektur und das Finish mit einer Hochglanzpaste. Angefangen wird mit diversen Testspots (40x40 Fläche) und erst mit der Feinsten. Entspricht das Ergebnis nicht den Erwartungen und noch 1-2 Züge mit der selben Paste. Is es dann immernoch nicht passend dann auf nem anderen Spot (am besten daneben) mit einer gröberen. Aber auch hier wirst du schnell merken dass das Ergebnis per Hand wahrscheinlich nie so wirklich überzeugend wird._

*- Womit nehme ich die Politur am besten ab?*

_Mit einem guten langforigen Mikrofasertuch._

*- Die Politur der Chromleisten, vor oder nach dem polieren des Lacks? Was brauche ich dafür?*

_Am Besten danach mit einer entsprechenden Politur. Mehr dazu weiter unten._

*- Muss man sonst noch etwas außer dem wachsen machen? *

_Vor dem Wachsen empfiehlt es sich einen Pre-Cleaner zu benutzen. Der sorgt dafür dass auch die letzten Politurreste entfernt werden, sorgt meist für stärken Tiefenglanz und das Wachs haftet anschließend besser._

*- Wie "versiegelt" man den Lack am besten und womit?*

_Ich denke du kennst den Unterschied zwischen dem Versiegeln und Wachsen, deswegen gehe ich auf die Versiegelung ein. Versiegelt wird nach der Politur, ohne Pre-Cleaner oder sonst etwas. Hier sehr zu empfehlen die Cairbon-Produkte CB33 und CB66. Nachdem mit dem C33 versiegelt wurde mit dem CB66 einmal ums Auto rum und du kannst den Lack als Spiegel benutzen._


- Waschhandschuh Lupus Basic Wash Mitt / Waschhandschuh online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege
- Schaumsprüher Gloria FoamMaster FM10 Schaumsprüher online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege
- Shampoo ValetPRO PH Neutral Snow Foam 1Liter online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege *für den Schaumsprüher*; ValetPRO Concentrated Car Shampoo 1Liter online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege *fürs Waschen*
- Trockentuch Lupus Super Plush 530 Trocknungstuch Microfasertuch 90x60cm / STAFFELPREISE online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege
- Knete Magic Clean Reinigungsknete blau 100 gr. online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege
- Detailer als "Gleitmittel" ValetPRO Citrus Bling 500ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege *Kannst du fürs Kneten 1:16 verdünnen, hält somit ewig.*
- Polierschwämme Lupus Handpolierschwamm hart online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege
- Polituren Meguiars Ultimate Compound 450ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege ; *Chemical Guy's v34, v36, v38*
- Poliertücher Lupus Super Plush 530 Microfasertuch 40x40cm / STAFFELPREISE online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege
- spezielles für die Chromleisten Menzerna Polishing Cream Rosa 125gr. online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege
- Mindestens Wachs für den Mini und den Volvo *Kommt auf die Farbe an aber* Finish Kare - 1000P Hi-Temp Paste Wax 412gr. online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege *das Wachs ist ein Allrounder*


Joa, das wärs so bis hier hin. Lass dir nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen und sollten dann immernoch Fragen bestehen sind wir ja hier.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Immer diese Jollen-Segler, es geht nichts über einen schönen Katamaran
> Mit Jolle wat ich seit mindestens 6 Jahren nicht mehr unterwegs, n Hobie 16 kann ich jeden Sommer bewegen


 
Katamarane sind einfach nur geil,   aber leider meist sehr unpraktisch zu transportieren.  

Der Hobie 16  ist ja der absolute Klassiker,  aber mir persönlich gefällt er garnicht so gut.  Das Rumpfdesign ist einfach uralt ...   Bei Hobie finde ich den 17er oder 18er interessant, die sind auch nochmal ein bisschen schneller.  Habe damit schon Zodiacs mit 50PS-maschinen abgehängt 

Was ich aber unbedingt mal fahren will, ist ein Eagle Kat.   Am liebsten den Eagle HF 20.   

20 Fuß lang, mit Spinnaker 57 m² Segelfläche, super geiler Schnitt und Tragflächen an den Schwertern und Ruderblättern. Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch er damit kommt, aber angeblich kann er ab schon ab 7 kn  Windgeschwindigkeit komplett aus dem Wasser abheben.   Das würde ich sehr gerne mal ausprobieren ... 

Problem:  Der kostet in Serienausstattung schon 30 000€ dank komplettem Carbonfaserbau,  + ca. 6500€ für Zubehör und Sonderausstattung ... 



Sollen wir vielleicht mal einen Wassersport-Thread starten?  




@Uwe64LE: 
Die kommen aber nicht daher


----------



## Beam39 (28. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> *hust* Nicht so eng sehen, dafür sind wir doch in der RuKa  *hust*
> 
> btt: Für den z4 hab ich mir noch günstig einen gebrauchten, aber neuwertigen BMW Performance Schaltknauf gekauft.
> Dann kommt endlich der lange Prügel weg


 
Erzähl mal wie der sich schaltet . Ich find den Knüppel im Z4 echt arg lang.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Immer diese Jollen-Segler, es geht nichts über einen schönen Katamaran
> Mit Jolle wat ich seit mindestens 6 Jahren nicht mehr unterwegs, n Hobie 16 kann ich jeden Sommer bewegen


 
Das ist keine Jolle, sondern schon eine richtige Yacht im Kleinformat 
Kiel von fast 1,5m mit 675KG Ballast (ca. 50% vom Gesamtgewicht) Dadurch ist die auch so schnell.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal wie der sich schaltet . Ich find den Knüppel im Z4 echt arg lang.


 
Kann ich machen, aber erst ab dem 20. Mai, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist keine Jolle, sondern schon eine richtige Yacht im Kleinformat
> Kiel von fast 1,5m mit 675KG Ballast (ca. 50% vom Gesamtgewicht) Dadurch ist die auch so schnell.


 
Eine J80 ist keine Yacht, sondern ein Kajütboot.  




Der Z4 ist ein richtig geiles Teil    Am liebsten in der neuen Version und mit 3l-Maschine, dann noch ein kleines Softwareupdate, und dann gehts rund  
Mir gefällt, dass er von außen so kantig und markant geworden ist, und dass die Motorhaube ungefähr halb so lang ist wie das ganze Auto    Und von innen schön aufgeräumt, nicht so mit Krimskrams zugekleistert.  
Sehr gelungenes Fahrzeug, bis auf den studentenunfreundlichen Preis


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aus welcher Perspektive sprichst du denn?
> Als jemand, der quasi jedes Kleinfahrzeug und Wassersportgerät beherrscht,  kann ich dir sagen, dass es schon seine Berechtigung hat, dass Segler vor fast allem Vorfahrt haben.
> Allerdings gibt es immer Idioten.
> Und die Niederlande ist sowieso etwas speziell, da man dort für kleine Boote keine Führerscheine braucht und es folglich deutlich mehr Fahrzeugführer gibt, die schlichtweg keine Ahnung haben was sie tun.



Ich werfe hier nur mal kurz die Abkürzung KVR ein und bin dann schon wieder ruhig. Wobei mein Kdt auch schonmal dem Segelverein neben unserem Hafen auf die Füsse getreten ist: die haben ihre Opti-Regatta 50m von unserer Hafenausfahrt abgehalten und wir mussten da mit unserem 56m Uboot rückwärts raus (5m Propeller voran - das hätte nette Opti-Scheibchen gegeben ). Hatten Erprobungen auf See zu erledigen (Kosten für einen Tag 90.000€ aufwärts) - der Vereinsmeister der Segler meinte, es wäre ja nicht schlimm, wenn wir etwas später mit anfangen - bis er die Kosten der Verzögerung übernehmen sollte. Nach dem Vorfall wurde die Ausfahrt vom Stützpunkt als militärisches Sicherheitsgebiet deklariert - seitdem dürfen die Segler verjagt werden.
Gibt also auf beiden Seiten weniger wissende Leute 

@ Sebastian95: Der Delta sieht sehr gut aus, Glückwunsch dazu. Wird er auch artgerecht bewegt bzw. gehalten?


----------



## SimonS (28. April 2014)

Na dann zeige ich meinen auch mal.

Mein Spassauto, ein Fiesta der 3ten Baureihe, aktuell mit 2.0 16V Motor ausm Ford Mondeo. Macht Spass der kleine. Hat bisher nur einen einzigen Winter gesehen und ist daher sehr gut in Schuss 

Dieses Jahr steht er auch auf der Tuning World Bodensee (Halle A4 wenn wer vorbei kommen will  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da konntest du aber vermutlich immer bergab anfahren
> 
> Beim A4-Kombi kann die Kupplung das einfach nicht. Sobald es mal minimal bergauf geht, rutscht die durch und geht in Rauch auf.


 
Das hat aber nix mit Anhängern zu tun. Die Kupplung merkt es ja nicht ob hinter dem Auto nix, 500kg oder 40Tonnen hängen. Das Drehmoment erzeugt ja der Motor und der macht ja nicht mehr, nur weil da was hinterm Auto hängt.

Rutscht die mit Hänger, tut sie es auch ohne und muss getauscht werden.


----------



## Sebastian95 (28. April 2014)

@Paulebaer1979
Ja wird er. Wird im Moment eingefahren da neuer Motor Vorbesitzer hat viel dran rum gebastelt. Immer schön warm und kalt fahren. Motor anbaufeil überholt, der Turbo ist 360 Grad Rennsport gelagert und generalüberholt. Er hat kein Rost wurde alles gemacht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. April 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aus welcher Perspektive sprichst du denn?
> 
> Als jemand, der quasi jedes Kleinfahrzeug und Wassersportgerät beherrscht,  kann ich dir sagen, dass es schon seine Berechtigung hat, dass Segler vor fast allem Vorfahrt haben.
> 
> ...


 

Na aus der Perspektive eines Motorbetrieben Boots. sollen sie sich doch ein eigenes Gebiet suchen mit ihren Seglern. Fahren überall Kreuz und Quer ohne Rücksicht auf andere. Scheint da drüben Standart zu sein, in DT. is das nicht so schlimm. Können ja nicht von jedem Erwarten das sie ständig deswegen abbremsen. Wäre ja so als wenn Radfahrer immer quer über die Autobahn fahren dürften. Sind am kleinsten und benehmen sich am schlimmsten. 

 Ausserdem braucht man in DT. auch kein FS für fast alle Boote.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

Sebastian95 schrieb:


> @Paulebaer1979
> Ja wird er. Wird im Moment eingefahren da neuer Motor Vorbesitzer hat viel dran rum gebastelt. *Immer schön warm und kalt fahren.* Motor anbaufeil überholt, der Turbo ist 360 Grad Rennsport gelagert und generalüberholt. Er hat kein Rost wurde alles gemacht.



Sehr schön. Habe da kurz was von dir geschrieben hervorgehoben - da denkt heute kaum noch jemand dran. Im Landkreis WN gab´s mal einen Notarzt, der hatte einen RS6 als Einsatzfahrzeug - nur nicht lange. Wegen der typischen Fahrweise (Motor an, mit Vollgas zum Einsatz) hat´s die Technik nicht lange mitgemacht. Turbos brauchen halt warm- und kaltlauf Zeiten.


----------



## keinnick (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na aus der Perspektive eines Motorbetrieben Boots. sollen sie sich doch ein eigenes Gebiet suchen mit ihren Seglern. Fahren überall Kreuz und Quer ohne Rücksicht auf andere. Scheint da drüben Standart zu sein, in DT. is das nicht so schlimm. Können ja nicht von jedem Erwarten das sie ständig deswegen abbremsen. Wäre ja so als wenn Radfahrer immer quer über die Autobahn fahren dürften. Sind am kleinsten und benehmen sich am schlimmsten.


 
Lies Dich mal ins Segeln ein. Dann wirst Du drauf kommen warum die "Kreuz und Quer" fahren... Dann wirst Du auch merken, dass der Vergleich mit den Radfahrern hinkt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lies Dich mal ins Segeln ein. Dann wirst Du drauf kommen warum die "Kreuz und Quer" fahren... Dann wirst Du auch merken, dass der Vergleich mit den Radfahrern hinkt.



Alternativ würde auch schon die Lektüre (und Verstehen) der KVR helfen.

@SimonS: nettes Spaßmobil. Hat von vorne eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit meinem GSI - ich mag den Stil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na aus der Perspektive eines Motorbetrieben Boots. sollen sie sich doch ein eigenes Gebiet suchen mit ihren Seglern. Fahren überall Kreuz und Quer ohne Rücksicht auf andere. Scheint da drüben Standart zu sein, in DT. is das nicht so schlimm. Können ja nicht von jedem Erwarten das sie ständig deswegen abbremsen. Wäre ja so als wenn Radfahrer immer quer über die Autobahn fahren dürften. Sind am kleinsten und benehmen sich am schlimmsten.
> 
> Ausserdem braucht man in DT. auch kein FS für fast alle Boote.


 
Man merkt, dass du von der Materie nicht den Deut von Ahnung hast und trotzdem immer deinen Senf dazugeben musst (wie so oft) 
Mach einen Sportbootführerschein Binnen und See, und du wirst die ganzen Regeln und Ordnungen dann vielleicht mal verstehen.
Außerdem benötigst du für fast jedes Boot einen Führerschein, da die meisten über 5PS an Antriebsleistung besitzen.
Würde ich einen Unerfahrenen in unser RIB setzten, würde das mit Sicherheit nicht lange gutgehen. Höchstens auf See, im Wattenmeer oder im Binnenland nicht.
Es ist eben nicht nur Gasgeben und Lenken.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Z4 ist ein richtig geiles Teil    Am liebsten in der neuen Version und mit 3l-Maschine, dann noch ein kleines Softwareupdate, und dann gehts rund
> Mir gefällt, dass er von außen so kantig und markant geworden ist, und dass die Motorhaube ungefähr halb so lang ist wie das ganze Auto    Und von innen schön aufgeräumt, nicht so mit Krimskrams zugekleistert.
> Sehr gelungenes Fahrzeug, bis auf den studentenunfreundlichen Preis


 
Der neue Z4 hat sich für mich deutlich zu weit von seinen Wurzeln entfernt 
Er fährt sich extrem synthetisch, das Fahrwerk ist für BMW Verhältnisse miserabel (Seitenneigung, starke Neigung zum Untersteuern) und das Auto ist zu schwer um sportlich zu sein 
Das einzige, was er besser macht als der E85/E86 ist die Haptik und Optik und bei dem Preis des neuen Z4s, wäre ein 981 Boxster/Cayman die deutlich bessere Alternative.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. April 2014)

Ist logisch das die kreuzen, wegen dem Wind, aber trotzdem können die genauso lenken und auch bremsen, da kann man genauso auf andere achten und muss nicht den anderen ein paar meter vor ihrem Boot quer vorbeifahren. Man muss als Segler genauso Rücksicht nehmen, und kann auch meinetwegen immer kreuzen, aber wenn der komplette See leer is, muss man nicht in der Mitte immer Direkt über die Hauptroute fahren. Gibt auhc andere, die es nicht machen, aber die meisten sind voll assi und fahren wie se wollen.

@King
Ich mache mein Schein diesen Herbst oder nächsten Frühling, mein Vater hat ja schon seinen. Da lernt man auch nicht unbedingt was. Bin schon oftgenug mit Boot unterwegs gewesen
Ich würde mal sagen du hast keine Ahnung, den man kann in Deutschland auch Boote mit 80 PS oder so ohne Führerschein fahren. Wenn man sich irgendwo ein Boot mietet, bekommt man von dem Vermieter auch einen Schein für die Woche oder wie lange man fährt, und kann dann auhc Problemlos stärkere Boote fahren. Musst dir halt nur die Sachen anschauen, die Schilder die Regeln usw.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Man muss als Segler genauso Rücksicht nehmen, und kann auch meinetwegen immer kreuzen, aber wenn der komplette See leer is, muss man nicht in der Mitte immer Direkt über die Hauptroute fahren.



Müssen sie nicht, stimmt - aber sie dürfen es. Würdest du auf der Autobahn mit nem Sportwagen freiwillig 80 fahren, wenn du 300 fahren darfst? Segler haben nunmal den Nachteil, dass sie nur durch den Wind angetrieben werden - daher auch ihre Bevorzugung in den KVR und anderen Regelwerken.
Was für eine Hauptroute? Betonnt für Berufschiffahrt? Dann müssen Segler dort den beruflichen Skippern ausweichen - private Motorboote aber ebenso.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist logisch das die kreuzen, wegen dem Wind, aber trotzdem können die genauso lenken und auch bremsen, da kann man genauso auf andere achten und muss nicht den anderen ein paar meter vor ihrem Boot quer vorbeifahren.


Eben nicht - sonst wäre die KVR und andere Regelwerke ja nicht so geschrieben! Schonmal ein Boot von mehr als einer Tonne Gewicht ohne Motor problemlos abgebremst? Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @King
> Ich mache mein Schein diesen Herbst oder nächsten Frühling, mein Vater hat ja schon seinen. Da lernt man auch nicht unbedingt was. Bin schon oftgenug mit Boot unterwegs gewesen
> Ich würde mal sagen du hast keine Ahnung, den man kann in Deutschland auch Boote mit 80 PS oder so ohne Führerschein fahren. Wenn man sich irgendwo ein Boot mietet, bekommt man von dem Vermieter auch einen Schein für die Woche oder wie lange man fährt, und kann dann auhc Problemlos stärkere Boote fahren.


 
Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört, außer der Vermieter ist so naiv und übernimmt die volle Verantwortung. Gesetzlich stehen noch die 5PS, bzw. wenn das der Gesetzesvorschlag schon durch ist, 15PS.
Mit 80PS in einem recht leichten Boot, kann man als unerfahrener extremen Schaden anrichten.
Selbst unser RIB mit nur 90PS fährt laut GPS schon 84km/h. Mit dem Tempo übersieht man wichtige Zeichen, Markierungen etc. pp. sehr schnell, wenn man nicht weiß, worauf man achten muss. Übersieht man die Markierung für einen Taucher, ein Badezone, Sandbänke oder sonstiges, kann man sich ja denken, was da passieren kann.
Wir sind mal mit 20km/h in kleinster Gleitfahrt auf eine Sandbank aufgelaufen, da eine Pricke falsch gesetzt wurde, bzw. die Position der Sandbank sich verändert hat. Da kannst du dich nicht mehr festhalten, selbst bei nur 20km/h.



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Boot von mehr  als einer Tonne Gewicht ohne Motor problemlos abgebremst? Wie hast du  das gemacht?


 
Die einzige Möglichkeit ist eine Wende/Halse, wenn genügend Platz oder im am-Wind-Kurs Bug in den Wind und das Großsegel manuell gegen den Wind drücken, ist aber natürlich auch nur begrenzt bis zu einer bestimmen Masse möglich.

btt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9DULawWNvQ Da haben alle nochmal gut Glück gehabt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. April 2014)

Such mal nach Charterschein, bzw Charterbescheinigung. DIe meisten Boote fahren dann eh nnicht schneller als 15kmh, was auch ausreicht. EIn Boot was ein paar Tonnen wiegt kannst du nicht mit einem RIB vergleichen. Es geht ja eher um die Power untenrum, bei 5Ps kannst du nichtmal gegen den Wind gegenhalten. Ich finde es gefährlicher mit 5ps zu fahren als mit 50. Mit 50 kannst du das Boot einfach viel besser fahren. 
Ich glaube kaum das man bei der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung Schilder übersieht. Sonst würde ja alle auf der Autobahn die Schilder auch übersehen da es viel schneller ist.


----------



## tfg95 (28. April 2014)

Dieser Fiesta ist MEIN Schätzelein. Kein besonders PS-starkes Fortbewegungsmittel, aber immerhin ich habe als Student ein wunderbares Auto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Such mal nach Charterschein, bzw Charterbescheinigung. DIe meisten Boote fahren dann eh nnicht schneller als 15kmh, was auch ausreicht. EIn Boot was ein paar Tonnen wiegt kannst du nicht mit einem RIB vergleichen. Es geht ja eher um die Power untenrum, bei 5Ps kannst du nichtmal gegen den Wind gegenhalten. Ich finde es gefährlicher mit 5ps zu fahren als mit 50. Mit 50 kannst du das Boot einfach viel besser fahren.
> Ich glaube kaum das man bei der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung Schilder übersieht. Sonst würde ja alle auf der Autobahn die Schilder auch übersehen da es viel schneller ist.


 
Dann hättest du dich anders ausdrücken müssen, bezüglich max. 15km/h.
Und glaube mir, mit 84km/h übersiehst du sehr viel. 84km/h auf dem Wasser sind schon sehr schnell. Und da hinkt auch schon wieder dein Vergleich. Man kann keine Geschwindigkeiten vom Land auf Wasser übertragen. Ebenso wenig wie vom Land zur Luft.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. April 2014)

Bezüglich Schilder sehen schon. Warum sollte man auf dem Wasser 80 fahren wenn nur 13 erlaubt sind. Du fährst doch auch nicht mit 300 durch die Stadt obwohl 50 erlaubt sind. Ich weiß das man keine Geschwindigkeiten verlgiechen kann, aber was das Sehvermögen betrifft schon. Du kannst ja nicht auf dem Wasser weniger sehen als auf dem Land.  Und die meisten Boote sind eh auf ~15km/h begrenzt oder so gebaut das sie nicht unbedingt schneller fahren. Ist ja auch sinnlos, den kaum wo darfst du schneller fahren. 

PS: Den Fiesta finde ich nicht schlecht, nur die Felgen sind ein bissl klein. Aber ansonsten gefällt der mir recht gut, für ein doch relativ neues Auto, bis auf das Interieur das is mir zu verspielt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ein Boot was ein paar Tonnen wiegt kannst du nicht mit einem RIB vergleichen.


Klar geht das nicht. Aber auch eine kleine Segeljolle mit 150kg plus Segler bekommst du mitten auf dem Wasser nicht "mal eben" ohne Hilfsmittel (Motor, Anker, etc.) gebremst. Könnte an der Massenträgheit liegen.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es geht ja eher um die Power untenrum, bei 5Ps kannst du nichtmal gegen den Wind gegenhalten. Ich finde es gefährlicher mit 5ps zu fahren als mit 50. Mit 50 kannst du das Boot einfach viel besser fahren.


Bei gleichem Gewicht im Prinzip richtig. Aber Segler haben ihren Motor in der Regel nur zum Ein- und Auslaufen an/im Wasser und auch bei einem Motorboot kannst du unter Umständen mit mehr Power nicht besser bremsen (Umsteuerzeit, Kavitation, etc.). Aber da halt die Grenze für den Betrieb ohne Schein bei 5 bzw. 15 PS am Prop liegt, bleibt nur Schein machen oder mit der Leistung auskommen - wobei ich Schein bevorzuge. (Habe selber keinen - könnte ihn aber jederzeit ablegen.) Und wenn auf einem Gewässer keine Pflicht für einen Schein besteht (Müritz gehört wohl teilweise dazu) dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn Spinner mit Vollgas übers Wasser heizen und die Segler (und andere) gegen sich aufbringen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört, außer der Vermieter ist so naiv und übernimmt die volle Verantwortung. Gesetzlich stehen noch die 5PS, bzw. wenn das der Gesetzesvorschlag schon durch ist, 15PS.
> Mit 80PS in einem recht leichten Boot, kann man als unerfahrener extremen Schaden anrichten.
> Selbst unser RIB mit nur 90PS fährt laut GPS schon 84km/h. Mit dem Tempo übersieht man wichtige Zeichen, Markierungen etc. pp. sehr schnell, wenn man nicht weiß, worauf man achten muss. Übersieht man die Markierung für einen Taucher, ein Badezone, Sandbänke oder sonstiges, kann man sich ja denken, was da passieren kann.
> Wir sind mal mit 20km/h in kleinster Gleitfahrt auf eine Sandbank aufgelaufen, da eine Pricke falsch gesetzt wurde, bzw. die Position der Sandbank sich verändert hat. Da kannst du dich nicht mehr festhalten, selbst bei nur 20km/h.



Volle Zustimmung. Die Regeln/Vorschriften gibt´s nicht ohne Grund (auch wenn viele Skipper das nicht gerne hören). Meine EX hat auch den Binnen und See Sportschein gemacht. Eine Woche später sind wir mit dem 8t Knickspanter (11m langer Verdränger, holländisches Stahlboot mit 80PS MB-Track-Diesel) auf Tour und haben prompt ne Wetterfront abbekommen. Dem Boot und mir haben die 4m Welle frontal nichts ausgemacht - meine EX ist seitdem nicht wieder aufs Wasser. Sie hat da registriert, dass sie für das Boot und "ihre" Crew (3 Männer) die Verantwortung übernommen hatte.

Genau da liegt das Problem: für die meisten ist ne Bootsfahrt eine Freizeitaktivität - es ist aber immer gefährlich, weil immer was passieren kann. Dessen sollte man sich bewußt sein.

@tfg95: nettes Auto. Wie finanzierst du den? 2 Jobs neben dem Studium? Oder lange gespart?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na aus der Perspektive eines Motorbetrieben Boots. sollen sie sich doch ein eigenes Gebiet suchen mit ihren Seglern. Fahren überall Kreuz und Quer ohne Rücksicht auf andere. Scheint da drüben Standart zu sein, in DT. is das nicht so schlimm. Können ja nicht von jedem Erwarten das sie ständig deswegen abbremsen. Wäre ja so als wenn Radfahrer immer quer über die Autobahn fahren dürften. Sind am kleinsten und benehmen sich am schlimmsten.
> 
> Ausserdem braucht man in DT. auch kein FS für fast alle Boote.



Warum suchst du dir mit deinem Motorboot nicht ein anderes Revier?  Du kannst viel mehr Wasserfläche effektiv nutzen, da du kaum Tiefgang hast, deutlich besser bremsen kannst und auch fast unbeschränkt manövrierfähig bist. 

Auch stellt man fest, dass du offensichtlich keine Ahnung davon hast, wie man ein Segelboot bedient. 

Prinzipiell versucht man sich gegenseitig so wenig wie möglich zu stören,  aber wenn es mal überhaupt nicht anders geht, muss ein Segelboot seine Vorfahrt vor einem Motorboot einfordern. 

Der Vergleich zwischen Schifffahrtsstraßen und Autobahnen passt so leider nicht.  Zu den Radfahrern:  Sie sind genauso ein Verkehrsteilnehmer wie ein Auto, mit den gleichen Regeln und den gleichen Rechten. Ich stelle leider auch hier immer wieder fest, dass viele Autofahrer keine Ahnung von anderen Fahrzeugen haben, besonders schlimm mit Motorrädern und Fahrrädern. 


In Deutschland braucht man eigentlich für fast alles einen Führerschein.  Bei Motoren, wie schon gesagt, ab 5 bzw in Zukunft ab 15PS.  Prinzipiell auch für jedes Wasserfahrzeug (Unterschied zum Kleinfahrzeug:  über 15m Länge ü.A.).  Außerdem für die Berufsschifffahrt so wie für jedes Boot, das mehr als 12 Personen transportiert. 
Soweit die allgemeine Schifffahrtsstraßenordnung. 

Dann gibt es davon abweichend die Donau-, Rhein-, und Moselschifffahrtstraßenordnungen. Diese drei Flüsse haben komplett eigene Verkehrsregeln.  
Es gibt außerdem Sonderregelungen auf dem Bodensee und auf den Wasserflächen in und um Berlin.   Dort brauchst du teilweise ab 3qm Segelfläche einen Führerschein. 

Du siehst also, so trivial sind die Lappen nicht. 




> Ist logisch das die kreuzen, wegen dem Wind, aber trotzdem können die genauso lenken und auch bremsen, da kann man genauso auf andere achten und muss nicht den anderen ein paar meter vor ihrem Boot quer vorbeifahren. Man muss als Segler genauso Rücksicht nehmen, und kann auch meinetwegen immer kreuzen, aber wenn der komplette See leer is, muss man nicht in der Mitte immer Direkt über die Hauptroute fahren. Gibt auhc andere, die es nicht machen, aber die meisten sind voll assi und fahren wie se wollen.
> 
> @King
> Ich mache mein Schein diesen Herbst oder nächsten Frühling, mein Vater hat ja schon seinen. Da lernt man auch nicht unbedingt was. Bin schon oftgenug mit Boot unterwegs gewesen
> Ich würde mal sagen du hast keine Ahnung, den man kann in Deutschland auch Boote mit 80 PS oder so ohne Führerschein fahren. Wenn man sich irgendwo ein Boot mietet, bekommt man von dem Vermieter auch einen Schein für die Woche oder wie lange man fährt, und kann dann auhc Problemlos stärkere Boote fahren. Musst dir halt nur die Sachen anschauen, die Schilder die Regeln usw.



Ein Segelboot kann prinzipiell garnicht bremsen.  Und lenken auch immer nur soweit, wie die Windverhältnisse es zulassen.

Und im Segelsport ist es üblich, dass sich Schiffe sehr knapp passieren.  

Ein Boot mit 80PS wirst du in Deutschland nirgendwo ohne Führerschein bekommen. 

Auf einigen "einfachen" Gewässern (Teile der Müritz und der Saar) darf in Deutschland ein Mietboot mit einer "Charterbescheinigung" bewegt werden. Diese Charterbescheinigung wird nach Einweisung vom Charterunternehmen ausgestellt und ist daher KEIN amtlicher Führerschein. 
Es gelten dabei verschiedene Einschränkungen wie z.B. Nachtfahrverboot und max. 12 km/h, sowie zeitliche Beschränkung und eng begrenzte Reviere.

Das Teil kann man also ziemlich vergessen, und aus rechtlicher Sicht würde ich das auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen.  Außerdem musst du sie bei jeder Charter neu erwerben ...    Und ich kenne keinen Charterer, der sowas macht. 


Unter schwierigen Wetterverhältnissen stimme ich dir aber zu, dass ein stärker motorisiertes Boot sich unter Umständen besser manövrieren lässt.  Trotzdem ist das nicht für Anfänger geeignet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bezüglich Schilder sehen schon. Warum sollte man auf dem Wasser 80 fahren wenn nur 13 erlaubt sind.


 
Weil es z.B. auf See nahezu nirgends Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen gibt (Flüsse können auch zum Seegebiet gehören, gerade bei uns hier oben.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich weiß  das man keine Geschwindigkeiten verlgiechen kann, aber was das  Sehvermögen betrifft schon. Du kannst ja nicht auf dem Wasser weniger  sehen als auf dem Land.



Halte deinen Kopf bei >80km/h aus dem Schiebedach und sag mir, wie viel du siehst, dann reden wir weiter 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Und die meisten Boote sind eh auf ~15km/h  begrenzt oder so gebaut das sie nicht unbedingt schneller fahren


 
Die Boote, die nur auf Flüssen fahren (Verdränger) vielleicht. Bei uns an Nord und Ostsee ist nahezu jedes Boot imstande >15km/h zu fahren.
Btw. einen Verdränger kann man auch versehentlich zum sinken bringen, wenn man diesen über Rumpfgeschwindigkeit schleppt


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2014)

Der Boot Thread.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Boot Thread.



Sowas fehlt hier auf jeden Fall noch.

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Sehe ich auch so.

Wo wir hier grade von Booten schreiben: auf dem hier habe ich meine erste Tour gemacht. Gab´s vom Opa für ein gutes Zeugnis - eine Woche auf der Ostsee. Die Anreise von Stuttgart war weiter als die Segelstrecke - war trotzdem super.


----------



## keinnick (28. April 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ...


 
Ich hoffe Dich lassen Sie nie auf ein Gewässer, außer mit Schwimmflügeln. Und auf ne Straße hoffentlich auch nicht.  

Lies Dich doch erst mal ein, bevor Du hier einen auf "Experten" machst. Das wird langsam echt schlimm. Hier kannst Du mit dem einlesen mal anfangen: KVR - Internationale Regeln von 1972 zur Verhtung von Zusammensten auf See (Anlage zu 1 der Verordnung zu den Internationalen Regeln von 1972 zur Verhtung von Zusammensten auf See)

Aber wenn Du so ein erfahrener Bootfahrer bist, weißt Du das natürlich alles schon...


----------



## nfsgame (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Sowas fehlt hier auf jeden Fall noch.


 
Gesegnet seien die, die die SuFu zu bedienen im Stande sind...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/273455-der-boote-thread.html




keinnick schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du so ein erfahrener Bootfahrer bist, weißt Du das natürlich alles schon...


 
Ist wie mitm Autofahren. Noch keinen Lappen aber Hals bis an die Ohren auf.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

Stimmt. Kurz vor der praktischen Fahrprüfung sind viele sehr vorlaut und beratungsresistent.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Wo wir hier grade von Booten schreiben: auf dem hier habe ich meine erste Tour gemacht. Gab´s vom Opa für ein gutes Zeugnis - eine Woche auf der Ostsee. Die Anreise von Stuttgart war weiter als die Segelstrecke - war trotzdem super.


 
Hm, das muss ich irgendwann auch noch mal machen


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich werfe hier nur mal kurz die Abkürzung KVR ein und bin dann schon wieder ruhig. Wobei mein Kdt auch schonmal dem Segelverein neben unserem Hafen auf die Füsse getreten ist: die haben ihre Opti-Regatta 50m von unserer Hafenausfahrt abgehalten und wir mussten da mit unserem 56m Uboot rückwärts raus (5m Propeller voran - das hätte nette Opti-Scheibchen gegeben ). Hatten Erprobungen auf See zu erledigen (Kosten für einen Tag 90.000€ aufwärts) - der Vereinsmeister der Segler meinte, es wäre ja nicht schlimm, wenn wir etwas später mit anfangen - bis er die Kosten der Verzögerung übernehmen sollte. Nach dem Vorfall wurde die Ausfahrt vom Stützpunkt als militärisches Sicherheitsgebiet deklariert - seitdem dürfen die Segler verjagt werden.
> Gibt also auf beiden Seiten weniger wissende Leute
> 
> @ Sebastian95: Der Delta sieht sehr gut aus, Glückwunsch dazu. Wird er auch artgerecht bewegt bzw. gehalten?



Auweija, ein Norddeutscher Marine-fuzzi


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Auweija, ein Norddeutscher Marine-fuzzi



Möööp. Bin gebürtiger Schwabe, genauer gesagt in Aalen, Ostalbkreis geboren, aufgewachsen in Mannheim, Wiesloch, Murg und Murrhardt bis ich dann 2001 nach Eckernförde zur Marine bin.

@ topic: hat wer nen 67er Mustang Shelby 500, den er mir mal für ein WE oder ne Woche ausleiht? Gebe ihn vollgetankt und frisch gewaschen zurück


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> @ topic: hat wer nen 67er Mustang Shelby 500, den er mir mal für ein WE oder ne Woche ausleiht? Gebe ihn vollgetankt und frisch gewaschen zurück



Die gibts bei manchen Autovermietungen,  gerade die Mustangs von Ende der 60er sind ja sehr beliebt.  

Falls das dort bezahlbar ist


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

Ich habe noch keinen Shelby 500 als Mietwagen gesehen. Immer nur ab 30k€ zu kaufen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> @ topic: hat wer nen 67er Mustang Shelby 500, den er mir mal für ein WE oder ne Woche ausleiht? Gebe ihn vollgetankt und frisch gewaschen zurück


 
Der verzweifelte Versuch, wieder btt. zu kommen 
Aber nein, ich kenne niemanden. Nur jemanden mit einer Z06.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der verzweifelte Versuch, wieder btt. zu kommen


Jain. Ist ja auch ein Traumauto für einige (mich eingeschlossen).


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber nein, ich kenne niemanden. Nur jemanden mit einer Z06.


Saß ich schon drin. Auch geil aber die alten Amis mag ich halt lieber.


----------



## der_yappi (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> @ topic: hat wer nen 67er Mustang Shelby 500, den er mir mal für ein WE oder ne Woche ausleiht? Gebe ihn vollgetankt und frisch gewaschen zurück


 
Wie heißt die Frau?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wie heißt die Frau?



Eleanor - hätte aber auch nichts für lange Dates mit Erin, Stacey, Vanessa, Tracy, Dorothy, Sharon, Natalie und Ashley


----------



## tfg95 (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> @tfg95: nettes Auto. Wie finanzierst du den? 2 Jobs neben dem Studium? Oder lange gespart?



 Danke
Weiterhin zu Hause wohnen, lange sparen und einen Zuschuss von Eltern, Verwandten und Bekannten bekommen.

P.s.: Gibt es hier im Forum auch Leute, die ihre Autos verleihen würden? Ich würde ja sehr gerne mal in einem Sportwagen unterwegs sein. Der Beifahrersitz würde mir auch ausreichen, ich würde gerne mal den Unterschied zu Papas Spaßmöhre erfahren wollen.


----------



## winner961 (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Möööp. Bin gebürtiger Schwabe, genauer gesagt in Aalen, Ostalbkreis geboren, aufgewachsen in Mannheim, Wiesloch, Murg und Murrhardt bis ich dann 2001 nach Eckernförde zur Marine bin.
> 
> @ topic: hat wer nen 67er Mustang Shelby 500, den er mir mal für ein WE oder ne Woche ausleiht? Gebe ihn vollgetankt und frisch gewaschen zurück


 
Coolkommst bei mir aus der Gegend  ich komme aus Schwäbisch Gmünd

und nein Mustang hab ich leider nicht da


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Cool kommst bei mir aus der Gegend  ich komme aus Schwäbisch Gmünd


Da war ich auch ab und zu mal.


winner961 schrieb:


> und nein Mustang hab ich leider nicht da



Eine der anderen Ladys?


----------



## winner961 (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Da war ich auch ab und zu mal.
> 
> 
> Eine der anderen Ladys?


 
Nein hab ich leider nichts da ;D aber die Cobra wäre schon geil


----------



## Beam39 (28. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keinen Shelby 500 als Mietwagen gesehen. Immer nur ab 30k€ zu kaufen


 
Nen alter Shelby gt500 Eleanor für 30k????????? Niemals! Und falls doch niemals nen Originaler!


----------



## killer196 (29. April 2014)

Fahrzeugangebot: Ford Shelby GT500 'Eleanor' Super Snake 770 PS für 490000 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=144346425


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nen alter Shelby gt500 Eleanor für 30k????????? Niemals! Und falls doch niemals nen Originaler!



Ne das waren dann immer Nachbauten mit "irgendwelchen" Kits dran.
Gab mal ne Zeit lang eine Firma, die alte 67er Mustangs gekauft, zerlegt und neu aufgebaut hat - mit Genehmigung von Carol Shelby. Da kostete der "kleine" (535PS) dann 135t€ und der "große" (737PS) 170t€ - echt heftig für einen "Gebrauchtwagen".


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Jain. Ist ja auch ein Traumauto für einige (mich eingeschlossen).
> 
> Saß ich schon drin. Auch geil aber die alten Amis mag ich halt lieber.



Yei, nomal a schwaub, und dann au no oiner der auf muscle cars staut


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. April 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Yei, nomal a schwaub, und dann au no oiner der auf muscle cars staut



Sollst du hier "Hochdeutsch" schreiben/von dir geben?

Ja ich mag die klassischen Muscle Cars.


----------



## Beam39 (29. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ne das waren dann immer Nachbauten mit "irgendwelchen" Kits dran.
> Gab mal ne Zeit lang eine Firma, die alte 67er Mustangs gekauft, zerlegt und neu aufgebaut hat - mit Genehmigung von Carol Shelby. Da kostete der "kleine" (535PS) dann 135t€ und der "große" (737PS) 170t€ - echt heftig für einen "Gebrauchtwagen".


 
Na gut, die Originalen sind auch gebraucht, und wenn der das tatsächlich offiziell und sehr gut macht sind die 170t absolut angemessen. Das Teil is wirklich ein Traum.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2014)

Heute mal das Auto vom Winterdreck befreit. Aus Mausgrau mach Dunkelblau  . An den Seiten und hinten sieht er wieder ganz gut aus. Nur die Front und die Haube bekomm ich nicht von den Fliegenleichen befreit... Die Scheinwerfer sind jetzt wieder einigermaßen frei nach großzügiger Anwendung von sonem Glasaktivschaum von Würth (Werbegeschenk inner Werkstatt gewesen mal)...
Irgendwer noch Ideen wie ich den Schlieren und Millionen Seelen beikommen kann ? Einweichen war nix  .


Edit: Einmal die Leichen auf der Haube die ich nicht wegbekomme und einmal wie die Seite jetzt aussieht (vorher war die Ekel-Grau  Die Fliegen die draufsitzen bitte wegdenken...).


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2014)

Was macht das Reh?


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2014)

Das Reh ist weg und die Spuren auch . Deswegen hab ich ja jetzt mal sauber gemacht  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2014)

Mit einer Reinigungsknete solltest du alles abbekommen 
Ich hab z.B. diese: Petzoldt´s Magic Clean Reinigungsknete blau 100 g Lackreinigung | eBay


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2014)

Achja, meinen Motor habe ich übrigens mal abgesprüht. Falschluft zieht er keine.


----------



## Beam39 (29. April 2014)

Ich hoffe du hast nicht einfach nur in den Motorraum gesprüht sondern gezielt auf die Ansaugrohre


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit einer Reinigungsknete solltest du alles abbekommen
> Ich hab z.B. diese: Petzoldt´s Magic Clean Reinigungsknete blau 100 g Lackreinigung | eBay


 
Danke. Ist bestellt . Mal sehen wie lange er sauber ist... Bei den Felgen kann ich ja quasi beibleiben. Nach 1,5-2 Wochen sind die wieder tiefschwarz  ... Aber ich bin einigermaßen erstaunt über den Lackzustand... 174.000km und BJ2002 sieht man ihm nicht an .


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast nicht einfach nur in den Motorraum gesprüht sondern gezielt auf die Ansaugrohre


 
Wofür hältst du mich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2014)

Hier bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert: Barcelona: Steil Zeit - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
Ist mit bei Google Maps aufgefallen, da ich nach einer schönen Autotour rund um Barcelona gesucht habe.
Da ich gerade in Barcelona bin, versuche ich da mal vorbeizuschauen. Ist sicherlich interessant


----------



## Beam39 (29. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke. Ist bestellt . Mal sehen wie lange er sauber ist... Bei den Felgen kann ich ja quasi beibleiben. Nach 1,5-2 Wochen sind die wieder tiefschwarz  ... Aber ich bin einigermaßen erstaunt über den Lackzustand... 174.000km und BJ2002 sieht man ihm nicht an .


 
Aber bitte nur auf Shampooniertem Fahrzeug die Knete schwingen, oder halt nen passendes Gleitmittel gleich mitbestellen.



> Wofür hältst du mich


Das "meinen Motor habe ich abgesprüht" hat sich so angehört als hättest du einfach draufgesprüht, deswegen. Nicht falsch verstehen 


@King

Bist du mitm Auto unten??


----------



## winner961 (29. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert: Barcelona: Steil Zeit - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
> Ist mit bei Google Maps aufgefallen, da ich nach einer schönen Autotour rund um Barcelona gesucht habe.
> Da ich gerade in Barcelona bin, versuche ich da mal vorbeizuschauen. Ist sicherlich interessant


 
Hört sich echt cool an. 
Ich glaube ich plane nächstes Jahr eine Reise nach Barcelona aber dafür brauch ich einen Seat


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2014)

@ Beam,
Ne, der steht noch zu Hause. Bin beruflich für einen Monat in Barcelona.
Und meinem Auto will ich das hier nicht antun  Jedes 2. Auto ist beschädigt, bei den engen Parkplätzen und dem Fahrverhalten vieler auch kein Wunder


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Beam,
> Ne, der steht noch zu Hause. Bin beruflich für einen Monat in Barcelona.
> Und meinem Auto will ich das hier nicht antun  Jedes 2. Auto ist beschädigt, bei den engen Parkplätzen und dem Fahrverhalten vieler auch kein Wunder


 
Genau der Zeitpunkt für einen dicken Ami-Pickup   Billig, Power en masse und nen riesigen Frontschutzbügel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Achja, meinen Motor habe ich übrigens mal abgesprüht. Falschluft zieht er keine.


 Ist was im Fehlerspeicher?


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2014)

Vorletzte Woche war nix drin. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es immer noch so ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2014)

Was sagen die Istwerte? Selbstanpassung/Gemischanpassung, lang/kurzzeit Adaption? Doll raus oder noch ok? Mal die Luftmasse im Fahrbetrieb beobachtet?


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2014)

Nen eigenes DAS hab ich nicht. Steht aber auf der Liste.
Haben das im Stand in der Werkstatt ausgelesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2014)

Für den Heimgebrauch reicht nen 20€ Bluetooth OBD Adapter und nen Android Handy. Findet man schon ziemlich viele Fehler mit. Braucht nicht immer nen Werkstatttester sein.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für den Heimgebrauch reicht nen 20€ Bluetooth OBD Adapter und nen Android Handy. Findet man schon ziemlich viele Fehler mit.


 
Kann ich als Eigentümer eines Golf mit Einzelzündspulen bestätigen ....


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann ich als Eigentümer eines Golf mit Einzelzündspulen bestätigen ....


 Das bekommt man doch noch über probieren raus, dafür braucht man keinen Tester.  

e46 fressen auch ganz gerne mal Spulen. Mein Kollege hat bei seinem 330i schon 4 oder 5 Stück neue drin. Mitlerweile hat er eine im Kofferraum liegen.


----------



## watercooled (29. April 2014)

NFS hat mittlerweile bestimmt 20 durch


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2014)

7 auf vier Zylindern auf ~55-60k km


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> 7 auf vier Zylindern auf ~55-60k km


 ...da kann aber was nicht stimmen...
Fährst du die richtigen Kerzen? Sind die regelmäßig gewechselt? Motorwäsche? Fehlt da vielleicht nen Hitzeschutzblech? Richtige Kerzenstecker? Ruhestromabschaltung des Steuergerätes mal geprüft? Eventuell mal nen Widerstandskabel auf einem Zylinder einlöten und gucken ob die dann länger halten. Spannung mit dem Kabel bis auf 14,2V -14,4V reduzieren bei Motorlauf.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2014)

Kerzen sind die originalen von VW, werden alle 25k gewechselt (kostet ja nix) . Hitzeschutzblech soll was bringen? Die tollen Dinger stecken direkt auf den Kerzen, somit entfallen auch die Kerzenstecker . Da zwei Freunde (einmal Polo 9n mit dem selben Motor, einmal Golf mitm 2l Benziner - also beide die selben Zündspulen) und eine Freundin meiner Mutter (Golf 5 1,6l FSI - selbe TN der Einzelzündspulen) die selben Probleme haben schließe ich nicht auf irgendwas "außergewöhnliches" ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2014)

Hitzeschutzblech damit die nicht so viel Wärme abbekommen. Eventuell mal ohne Designabdeckung fahren. Meistens haben Einzelfunken Spulen unten dran trotzdem nen Kerzenstecker, den man abziehen kann. Irgendwie muss die Kerze ja mit der Spule verbunden werden. Kann ja sein das VW da Mist gebaut hat aber es keine Rückrufaktion gibt. Normal ist das auf keinen Fall. Irgendwas muss die Spulen ja kaputt machen, denn eigentlich ist das kein Verschleißteil.
Ich würde da auf jeden Fall mal die Primärseite mit nem Oszi durchmessen und nen Widerstandskabel reinbasteln. Wäre mir viel zu teuer/nervig ständig die Spulen zu tauschen.

...hat der die Zündendstufe im Motorsteuergerät oder separat?


----------



## Seeefe (30. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Beam,
> Ne, der steht noch zu Hause. Bin beruflich für einen Monat in Barcelona.
> Und meinem Auto will ich das hier nicht antun  Jedes 2. Auto ist beschädigt, bei den engen Parkplätzen und dem Fahrverhalten vieler auch kein Wunder



jaja barcelona ist schon ne welt für sich  Ampeln sind für fußgänger da auch nur beiwerk zum straßenbild  Aber gut, viele Menschen auf eher wenig platz


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2014)

JP Performance - Polo WRC Stage 2 - YouTube Geil


----------



## keinnick (30. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> JP Performance - Polo WRC Stage 2 - YouTube Geil


 
Den Typen kann ich mir nicht länger als 30 Sek. ansehen.


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Bester Mann


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> JP Performance - Polo WRC Stage 2 - YouTube Geil



Danke, gleich mal abonniert den Kanal  Hat schon ein paar geile Wagen da stehen, rs5 gt-r


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. April 2014)

Sowas hier in einem normalen Blechkleid würde mich auch mal reizen. Aussen langweiliger/zahmer Golf und bei Bedarf kann man alles und jeden verheizen.

500E sieht ja auch noch sehr zahm aus (Kenner sehen es natürlich gleich) - würde ich auch gerne mal fahren, zumal es in meinen Augen die beste Arbeit von Mercedes ist. Ein 200D aus der Reihe war mein "erstes" Auto, das ich auf dem Hof rangieren (und waschen) durfte.


----------



## winner961 (30. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Sowas hier in einem normalen Blechkleid würde mich auch mal reizen. Aussen langweiliger/zahmer Golf und bei Bedarf kann man alles und jeden verheizen.
> 
> 500E sieht ja auch noch sehr zahm aus (Kenner sehen es natürlich gleich) - würde ich auch gerne mal fahren, zumal es in meinen Augen die beste Arbeit von Mercedes ist. Ein 200D aus der Reihe war mein "erstes" Auto, das ich auf dem Hof rangieren (und waschen) durfte.


 
Also zum Golf enhalt ich meine Meinung.
Zum 500E das wäre einer der wenigen Mercedes, die ich mir kaufen würde. Gefahren bin ich dieses Monster auch schon, sieht eben nach nichts aus und geht für das Gewicht und das Alter richtig gut plus toller V8 Sound


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also zum Golf enhalt ich meine Meinung.


Würde ihn mir auch nicht kaufen. Weder so getunt noch im Standarddesign. Aber den getunten würde ich gerne mal fahren - am liebsten auf ner Rennstrecke. Gibt sonst so viele Punkte.


winner961 schrieb:


> Zum 500E das wäre einer der wenigen Mercedes, die ich mir kaufen würde. Gefahren bin ich dieses Monster auch schon, sieht eben nach nichts aus und geht für das Gewicht und das Alter richtig gut plus toller V8 Sound


Beneide dich um diese Erfahrung. Würde ich auch gerne mal fahren oder noch lieber besitzen. Mir fehlt nur leider die Portokasse für sowas. Unterhalt geht wegen dem hohen Gewicht auf der Vorderachse wohl auch gerne ins Geld.

Lustigerweise saß ich vor kurzem in einer aktuellen E-Klasse. Da ist auf der Rückbank weniger Platz als in einem W124. Finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## winner961 (30. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Würde ihn mir auch nicht kaufen. Weder so getunt noch im Standarddesign. Aber den getunten würde ich gerne mal fahren - am liebsten auf ner Rennstrecke. Gibt sonst so viele Punkte.
> 
> Den HGP ist eher ein Viertel Meile Auto  den auf der Nordschleife zu bewegen stelle ich mir schwieriger vor.
> 
> ...


 

Ja der Platz in der alten E-Klasse ist schon nicht schlecht.
Das Auto stammt aus dem Besitz eines ehemaligen Zeitsoldaten der ein Kollege von meinem Vater war. Ansonsten fahren viele ältere Metzger bei uns in der Gegend den W124 als T-Modell  Dadurch bekam ich die Gelegenheit einen zu fahren. Dazu war der 500E bei meinem Onkel für eine neue Auspuffanlage und da konnte ich dieses Schätzchen bewegen 

So ein etwa sah er aus nur eben schwarzes Vollleder
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&categories=Limousine


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. April 2014)

Ein W124 als T-Modell mit einem OM 603 D 30 A (oder auch M 103 E 30) unter der Haube wäre für mich auch ein gutes Alltagsauto. Platz in Hülle und Fülle, robust und auch heute noch keine Verkehrsbremse. Leider sind die auch sehr selten und auch teuer (im guten Zustand) - wobei der Preis ja auch berechtigt ist. Die Dinger machen ohne Probleme 2-3 Mio km bei guter Pflege. Versuch das mal mit der neuen E-Klasse


----------



## winner961 (30. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ein W124 als T-Modell mit einem OM 603 D 30 A (oder auch M 103 E 30) unter der Haube wäre für mich auch ein gutes Alltagsauto. Platz in Hülle und Fülle, robust und auch heute noch keine Verkehrsbremse. Leider sind die auch sehr selten und auch teuer (im guten Zustand) - wobei der Preis ja auch berechtigt ist. Die Dinger machen ohne Probleme 2-3 Mio km bei guter Pflege. Versuch das mal mit der neuen E-Klasse


 
Da zerlegen sich zu erst die Steuergeräte so ein E280 oder E300T wäre schon cool  obwohl ich sehr überzeugter BMW Fan bin. Vielleicht irgendwann später mal


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Da zerlegen sich zu erst die Steuergeräte.



Meinst du bei den W124ern oder die Nachfolger? BMW baut auch schöne Autos. Der 5er ( Baureihen E34, E39 und E60) gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Danach ist´s nicht mehr so mein Fall. Audi (100 C4 - A6 C5) finde ich auch gut.


----------



## winner961 (30. April 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Meinst du bei den W124ern oder die Nachfolger? BMW baut auch schöne Autos. Der 5er ( Baureihen E34, E39 und E60) gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Danach ist´s nicht mehr so mein Fall. Audi (100 C4 - A6 C5) finde ich auch gut.


 
Bei den Nachfolgern. 
Zu den BMW's da hab ich eigentlich drei Favoriten. Den E30,E34 und den E31.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Bei den Nachfolgern.
> Zu den BMW's da hab ich eigentlich drei Favoriten. Den E30,E34 und den E31.


 
Du hast die Schönsten, E9 und E24, vergessen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du hast die Schönsten, E9 und E24, vergessen



Die sind in der Tat sehr schön - nur nicht so ganz in meinem "Beuteschema". Mag eher Kombis oder halt Muscle Cars. Lasse mir aber gerne einen schenken, um mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen zu können


----------



## winner961 (30. April 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du hast die Schönsten, E9 und E24, vergessen


 
Naja finde ich zwar beide sehr schick aber aufgrund der teueren Karosserien eher nichts für mich. Wenn dann eher einen E24


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Hab meinen Ausbildungsplatz beim Daimler


----------



## Hitman-47 (30. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hab meinen Ausbildungsplatz beim Daimler


 
Gratuliere, Werk Sindelfingen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hab meinen Ausbildungsplatz beim Daimler


 Top!

Nimmt hier ja fast überhand mit den Benz Schraubern...


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2014)

Naja man muss ja den BMW Leuten Konkurrenz machen 

@Hitman: Nein, bei einem sehr großen Mercedes Benz Partner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmmmmm, wer hat da ein Stück vom Kolben geklaut? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgens im Bad fragt sich die Alte, wo der Spiegel geblieben ist.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Mai 2014)

Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich nen e46 M3 mit SMG II gekauft, nachdem er das Automatikgetriebe seines e46 330i' s innerhalb von 2 Monaten geschrottet hat. Bin mal gespannt was bei ihm zuerst flöten geht: Getriebe oder Motor.


----------



## winner961 (1. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich nen e46 M3 mit SMG II gekauft, nachdem er das Automatikgetriebe seines e46 330i' s innerhalb von 2 Monaten geschrottet hat. Bin mal gespannt was bei ihm zuerst flöten geht: Getriebe oder Motor.


 
Überrede ihn zu einem Schalter der ist weniger anfällig oder zu einen Alpina B3S genau so teuer und auch die bessere Automatik


----------



## Beam39 (1. Mai 2014)

Ist schon gekauft aber glaub mir, bei dem spielts keine Rolle was er fürn Auto fährt, der bekommt sie alle kaputt. JEDES Auto was er bis jetzt gefahren ist war am Ende nicht mehr fahrbar, das ist kein Scherz. Bei dem M3 wirds aber ganz bitter weils ein wirklich superschönes Fahrzeug ist. Baujahr 05, also einer der letzten die gebaut wurden, 79tkm gelaufen, super Ausstattung.. Eigentlich müsste ich ihm den Schädel einhauen wenn der den genauso behandelt.


----------



## winner961 (1. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ist schon gekauft aber glaub mir, bei dem spielts keine Rolle was er fürn Auto fährt, der bekommt sie alle kaputt. JEDES Auto was er bis jetzt gefahren ist war am Ende nicht mehr fahrbar, das ist kein Scherz. Bei dem M3 wirds aber ganz bitter weils ein wirklich superschönes Fahrzeug ist. Baujahr 05, also einer der letzten die gebaut wurden, 79tkm gelaufen, super Ausstattung.. Eigentlich müsste ich ihm den Schädel einhauen wenn der den genauso behandelt.


 
Der arme BMW. Ja ich kenne auch zwei meiner Kumpels die bekommen auch jedes Auto kaputt, der einer hat jetzt seinen dritten wagen in einem Jahr


----------



## ich558 (1. Mai 2014)

Was machen die Leute mit den Wagen?


----------



## dsdenni (1. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ist schon gekauft aber glaub mir, bei dem spielts keine Rolle was er fürn Auto fährt, der bekommt sie alle kaputt. JEDES Auto was er bis jetzt gefahren ist war am Ende nicht mehr fahrbar, das ist kein Scherz. Bei dem M3 wirds aber ganz bitter weils ein wirklich superschönes Fahrzeug ist. Baujahr 05, also einer der letzten die gebaut wurden, 79tkm gelaufen, super Ausstattung.. Eigentlich müsste ich ihm den Schädel einhauen wenn der den genauso behandelt.



Wie soll man das denn schaffen??  
Sicher immer für 2 KM benutzt + Vollgas bei kaltem Motor?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2014)

Manche Leute schaffen es halt sehr gut ein Auto einfach zu schrotten, sobald sie damit fahren.  Sieht man häufiger mal solche extrem durchgerockten Karren. Meist betrachten diese Leute Wartung auch als Überflüssig. Mal nen Ölwechsel und weiter heizen.


----------



## winner961 (1. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Manche Leute schaffen es halt sehr gut ein Auto einfach zu schrotten, sobald sie damit fahren.  Sieht man häufiger mal solche extrem durchgerockten Karren. Meist betrachten diese Leute Wartung auch als Überflüssig. Mal nen Ölwechsel und weiter heizen.


 
Das funktionier meist nur bei alten Daimlern


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2014)

"Heizen" würde ich das nicht grade nennen, wenn man mit einem MB 190 200D unterwegs ist. Aber ja, da ist was dran. Sehr wartungsarm die Teile wenn kein Rost dran ist.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hab vor mir nächstes Jahr villeicht nen Supra zu kaufen (leider nur nen automatik mit saugmotor, da die ziemlich günstig sind  aber kann man später zur not immer noch umrüsten, kostet halt  und n Turbo kit kommt vermutlich später eh rein)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (1. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber ja, da ist was dran. Sehr wartungsarm die Teile wenn kein Rost dran ist.





winner961 schrieb:


> Das funktionier meist nur bei alten Daimlern


 
Jepp. W124 mit den kleinen Dieseln machen sowas lange mit. Wobei die nicht wirklich schnell werden beim "heizen". Nicht umsonst sehr wertstabil die Baureihe.


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2014)

microwilli schrieb:


> Ich hab vor mir nächstes Jahr villeicht nen Supra zu kaufen (leider nur nen automatik mit saugmotor, da die ziemlich günstig sind  aber kann man später zur not immer noch umrüsten, kostet halt  und n Turbo kit kommt vermutlich später eh rein)


 
Klar mit 17 hat man auch das nötige Background in Finanziell und Technischer Hinsicht für so eine Karre...


----------



## Beam39 (1. Mai 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie soll man das denn schaffen??
> Sicher immer für 2 KM benutzt + Vollgas bei kaltem Motor?


 
In dem man Wartung bei solchen Fahrzeugen für nicht nötig hält, dem Motor im kalten Zustand voll gibt, ständig Kickdowns fährt und die Automatik vergewaltigt, man während das Auto noch rollt von N auf D schaltet und extrem Gas gibt bevor der Gang überhaupt drin is etc. etc. etc.

Ich gebe dem M3 vlt. nen halbes Jahr aufgrund seiner bisherigen Pflege, in seiner Hand wird der aber gut fertiggemacht.


@King

Den Q7 zu polieren ist im Gegensatz zu unserm Z4 wirklich ein wahrer Genuss, kein Witz. Beim Z4 musste ich mich aufs übelste verrenken und den Kopf verdrehen, beim Q7 wird einfach das Fahrwerk hochgefahren und man kann alles schön gemütlich auf nem Hocker durchfahren.. Ich hatte Schiss vor dem Q7 aber jetzt freue ich mich drauf..

Habe übrigens die geschliffene Fläche nach der ich dich gefragt habe komplett auf hochglanz bekommen, musste zwar mit der 400er zwei Durchgänge fahren und anschließend mit der 4000er hat aber wunderbar funktioniert, danke dir nochmals!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich kenne die Probleme mit der oft niedrigen Arbeitsposition 
Gerade im Schwellerbereich wird's immer anstrengend, da ich (noch) keine Bühne habe.
Und schön, dass du die Stelle noch hinbekommen hast 
Hier in Spanien ist das Lackbild von vielen hochwertigen Autos auch wahnsinnig schlecht. Heute auch einen 5er (E60) gesehen, der aussah, wie mit einem Scheuerschwamm bearbeitet, da blutet einem das Herz 

Der Z4 ist bei mir auch Anfang nächsten Monat dran. Am 26. bin ich auch wieder auf einem Trackday.


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

so, nachdem ich ja nun auch schon nen bissl nach nem auto suche(bisher v.a. 370z) hab ich die auswahl jetzt mal nochn bissl erweitert.
z3/4 fällt aus, ist potisch einfach nichts meins.
dafür a5 mit dem 3.0tdi oder cayman s vor 09 oder normaler cayman nach 09. mal sehen was in den nächsten wochen die autohäuser der umgebung hergeben.

also anforderung ist im prinzip: spaßiges auto für ca 30k€. 
einsatzgebiet ist tägl 2*5-10km zur arbeit(noch 5, bald vllt 10) dazu ab und zu in den urlaub, zur verwandtschaft usw...max 15.000km/p.a.

tts gefällt mir iwie optisch nicht, gleiches für z3 und z4
cayman/s ist eig preis/alter nicht sehr sinnvoll.
370z hat hohen wertverfall, dafür für den preis als jahreswagen zu bekommen.
a5 (2.7 oder 3.0 tdi) könnt ich sogar jemand mitnehmen und ne ahk fürs mopped dranmachen, dafür vermutlich weniger spaßig.
hyundai genesis...innen...für den preis. naja wenn dann höchstens weils da neuwertige vFL für deutlich unter 30k gibt.

jemand nochn paar ideen/anmerkungen?

ich bin halt immer noch hin und her gerissen, für mein fahrprofil würde nen i30 jahreswagen mit guter ausstattung viel mehr sinn machen, aber iwie will ich mich damit noch nicht abfinden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2014)

Gebrauchter 135i (mit dem N54 falls du den optimieren lassen willst) 
Bsp: http://www.1erforum.de/fahrzeugmarkt/verkaufe-1er-coupe-135i-edition-sport-168504.html


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

ah stimmt, die hatte ich auch noch aufm schirm, bin jetzt die woche auch mal 1er gefahren(aber keinen 130er oder 135), aber damit kann ich mich optisch einfach nicht anfreuden, trotz viel guten Willens. Sorry, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen aber die aktuelle BMWDesignsprache ist auch nach Jahren nichts für mich.

Einzige BMW Alternative: i3 Leasing, aber da lieg ich deutlich höher als bei nem Porsche oO. 
So sehr mich das Fahrzeug sowohl technisch als auch optisch reizt, aber das ists mir nicht wert und wird auch durch Steuer und Kraftstoffersparnis nicht deutlich günstiger. Tesla Model S wäre auch cool, ist aber zu teuer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn du nur kurze Wege fährst, für die Unvernunft Lotus Exige  ?
Bekannte von mir fahren eine Corvette C6 und sind auch sehr zufrieden. Viel Auto für recht wenig Geld.


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

an sich geiles teil, definitiv! ich fahr halt entweder kurz(zur arbeit) oder so 400km+ zur verwandtschaft oder in den Urlaub.

Nur sind die neueren Exiges deutlich zu teuer für mein Budget:-/. Bis vor kurzem hab ich auch noch immer gesagt"Alter ist mir nicht so wichtig, Schrauben kann ich ja selber", aber jetzt mit neuem Job und weniger Zeit will ich was das so max.5 Jahre alt ist, einfach weil ich hoffe da länger Ruhe zu haben. Exige wenn dann so als 3. Wagen

Aber danke für die Erinnerung.


----------



## Riverna (2. Mai 2014)

370z oder GT86 mehr Spaß bekommt man für wenig Geld nicht. Wobei der Spaß sich beim GT86 in Grenzen hält, aber er ist halt ein Neuwagen für wenig Kohle.


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

dadurch dass ich mit eben entweder relativ kurze strecke oder dann langstrecke fahre, will ich drehmoment von unten rum. deswegen auch der a5 mit tdi, definitiv kein gt86(obwohl ich von allen höre dass der mega spaß macht).
ich find es viel angenehmer und für mich passender wenn ich ohne gross schlaten zu müssen nen schub spüre als wenn ich mit 6000u/min durch die gegend pfeife. sowas mach ich auf der rennstrecke, weswegen ich beim mx/enduro auch von 400er 4takt auf 200er 2takt gewechselt hab, da macht mir das spaß, für nen daily driver ist mir das aber nichts.
370z ist echt nen problem mal zum probefahren zu bekommen, und wenn man wie ich dann noch sowohl automatik als auch schalter probieren will, erst recht.


----------



## Riverna (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn du schalt faul bist, wirst du mit einem Z nicht glücklich. Wobei du ein spaßies Auto suchst, da verstehe ich nicht wieso du einen A5 mit Diesel Motor in die engere Wahl einbeziehst. Ich stell mir eigentlich kaum ein Auto weniger passend für diese Vorgabe vor wie den Audi.


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

Ich bin den schon gefahren und hab vllt. ne andere Vorstellung von spaßig, du fährst ja eher puristische(=leichte) Autos. Spaßig heisst für mich vor Allem, wenn ich drauftrete gehts vorwärts. 
Kurvendynamik usw.  sind mir aufgrund meines Fahrprofils nicht wirklich wichtig (leider gibts das nicht her, ich wohn 5 min von der Autobahn und verbringe die Zeit im Auto entweder da oder in der Stadt/näheres Umland), fand ich aber im A5 mit Sportfahrwerk auch ok, habe da aber keinen großen Vergleich. 370z sollte aber allein aufgrund des Hubraums schon nicht soo schlecht gehen oder? Naja, das ist halt Theorie solange ich keinen gefahren bin.

Edit: Das gegenteil von Spaßig aber eig auch ausreichend ist nen Ford Fiesta, Hyundai i30, Opel Corsa usw. Ah und noch nen Punkt den ich mit Spaßig verbinde, der da aber eig nicht genau dazugehört: Schick. Schick heisst bei mir gediegen sportlich, coupe,....sowas.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2014)

Der 370z geht untenrum ganz gut, da V6 mit relativ viel Hubraum, dafür obenraus aber leicht zäh.
War beim 350z auch schon so, liegt aber an der Bauform von einem V6. Ein R6 ist ne Ecke drehwilliger, geht von unten heraus aber etwas schlechter.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne die Probleme mit der oft niedrigen Arbeitsposition
> Gerade im Schwellerbereich wird's immer anstrengend, da ich (noch) keine Bühne habe.
> Und schön, dass du die Stelle noch hinbekommen hast
> Hier in Spanien ist das Lackbild von vielen hochwertigen Autos auch wahnsinnig schlecht. Heute auch einen 5er (E60) gesehen, der aussah, wie mit einem Scheuerschwamm bearbeitet, da blutet einem das Herz
> ...


 
Ja vor allem der is ja nochmals tiefer als Werk, ich dachte echt ich brech mir mein Rücken.. Wo fährstn zum Trackday?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Kurvendynamik usw.  sind mir aufgrund meines Fahrprofils nicht wirklich wichtig


 Zusammen mit der Anforderung auf Langstrecke richtig Kilometer zu reißen klingt das für mich nach dem Gegenteil von Sportwagen.
Was du eigentlich beschreibst ist eine Limousine mit großem Motor.


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

Optimalerweise wäre wirklich ein Kleinstwagen für den Weg zur Arbeit und was bequemes für Langstrecke. Leider mag ich mich mit dem Design von den meisten Limos gar nicht anfreunden und will halt auch im täglichen Leben gern mal ein Auto fahren dass ich persönlich als richtig schick empfinde. Deswegen sit so ein Atuo wie ein A5 Coupe oder (von der Nutzungswarte) ein Hyundai Genesis vllt. schoin nicht ganz verkehrt. Fällt euch da noch was ein? Ich guck auch schon immer bei Mobile und so aber viel Auswahl gibts da nicht(in meinem Preisbereich).


----------



## JC88 (2. Mai 2014)

Meine Wahl als Alltagssau für lange Strecken, "geringer" Verbrauch und optisch chic ist mein VW Passat CC 2.0 TDI.

Ich bin ein Freund von der Coupéform und dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis als Gebrauchtwagen.

Klar, er ist kein Sportler und schon garkein Kurvenräuber, aber das ist nunmal bei allen Fahrzeugen in dem Segment so. Egal welche Marke. Komfort bedeutet Gewicht.

Daher bin ich im Moment am überlegen was mir als Spaßauto fürn Sommer freude bereiten könnte.
Der Vorteil beim 2. Wagen: Er muss keine Eierlegene Wollmilchsau sein.
Ich bin im Moment am Überlegen obs was neueres sein soll (ala BMW Z4) oder meine alte "Jugendliebe" Honda S2000.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment am Überlegen obs was neueres sein soll (ala BMW Z4) oder meine alte "Jugendliebe" Honda S2000.


 Da bräuchte ich nur nen Wimpernschlag bis die Entscheidung steht: S2000


----------



## JC88 (2. Mai 2014)

Ja, ist schon nen schönes Auto, optisch wie auch technisch.

Leider gibts nicht so viele gute Angebote in meiner näheren Umgebung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (2. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit einem Peugeot RCZ aus? Ist eine gute Alternative zu Audi TT und BMW Z4, genügend Angebote in deiner Nähe die auch ins Budget passen sollte es zu hauf geben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ja vor allem der is ja nochmals tiefer als Werk, ich dachte echt ich brech mir mein Rücken.. Wo fährstn zum Trackday?


 
Stimmt, euer Z4 ist ja noch ne Ecke tiefer.
Trackday fahre ich wieder auf der ATP Papenburg, Nachbau Hockenheimring kurz.
Ist die am nächstgelegene Strecke, da ich mit dem Z4 auch nicht erst eine Weltreise machen will.



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit einem Peugeot RCZ aus? Ist eine gute Alternative zu Audi TT und BMW Z4, genügend Angebote in deiner Nähe die auch ins Budget passen sollte es zu hauf geben.


 
Bei den Dreien wäre die Entscheidung klar -> Z4 (E85/E86)
Warum:
- Heckantrieb (für mich, gerade bei einem Sportwagen Pflicht)
- perfekte Gewichtsverteilung, dadurch ein sehr gut zu beherrschendes Handling
- Reihensechszylinder Sauger
- Günstig im Unterhalt


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

^ So sehe ich das bei RCZ, TT und Z4 auch. Würde trotzdem ne ganze Ecke weiter suchen für einen guten S2000


----------



## JC88 (2. Mai 2014)

Naja, was heißt ne Ecke weiter suchen?

Wenn ich z.B. bei Molbile ohne weitere Kriterien nach nem s2000 in 200km Umkreis suche bekomme ich 23 autos angezeigt. wenn ich dann noch budget einschränke kommen 15 bei rum. Dann sortiere ich die aus die mir optisch nicht zusagen (farbe, ausstattung, verbastelt, fotos bei nacht , etc.) und ich kann die anzahl der treffer an einer Hand abzählen...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Für mich: deutschlandweit. Würde ich jetzt einen passenden Wagen z.B. an der Schweizer Grenze finden, würde ich den Anbieter kontaktieren und mir Bilder von den "kritischen" Stellen des Modells schicken lassen. Sind die ok, langes WE und ab in den Zug. Ist der Wagen auch ok und ich werde mit dem Anbieter einig, nehme ich den Wagen direkt mit sonst wieder mit dem Zug zurück.

Wobei ich den Vorteil habe, dass meine Familie über ganz D verstreut lebt (Ulm, Rottenburg/Tübingen, Dresden, Hamburg, Mannheim, Freiburg). Könnte also auch ohne große Probleme mal ne Nacht oder zwei auf ner Couch pennen.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2014)

Nissan Silvia ist auch schick, 250Ps in der R-Version.


----------



## fatlace (2. Mai 2014)

beim S ist aber nix mit hubraum und von unten raus
wenn cabrio, dann würde ich mir auch ein S2000 kaufen, für mich einer der schönsten
335i keine alternative? durch den turbo hat der schon sehr früh schub, und den kann man auch schaltfaul fahren.
allerdings als schalter schwer zu bekommen.

ich hab mich gestern mit paar kollegen getroffen


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

hab heute im rcz gesessen und war überrascht, innen schön, kofferraum groß, aber das heck...sieht irgendwie aus wie angeflanscht. gibts zu guten preisen aber das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, und bei sonem auto will ich da keinen zu großen kompromiss eingehen. Dann mal im Audi Zentrum gewesen, da gabs schöne a5. 
Im Vergleich ist der natürlich aber schon pummelig. Leider grade keine für mich interessanten Motoren da gewesen.
BMW...jaa das ist einfach insgesamt irgendwie nicht so meins, ka warum. Vllt schon zuviele Südländische Mitbewohner bei uns in der Gegend in den Dingern gesehen.


----------



## JC88 (2. Mai 2014)

Jeder hat halt so seinen eigenen Geschmack. Für mich kommt z.B. kein Mercedes in Frage. Von außen chic (die neuen), von innen...
Und da ich die meiste Zeit mein Auto von innen begucke ist das mein Hauptkriterium für ein Wagen. Und da gibts bei vielen Modellen unterschiedlicher Hersteller viel zu meckern.

BMW baut ihre Tachos wie in den frühen 90ern...keine Ahnung warum
Audi baut nen Airbag im Lenkrad der aussieht wie nen Tumor
Mercedes möchte das ihre Navi's aufgesetzt aussehen, wie ausm Zubehör (A Klasse, Cla...)
Opel verbaut MFA und Radio Displays wo ich denke das mein GameBoyColour von früher ne höhere Auflösung hatte
und VW (zumindest meiner) knartscht und knarzt ausm Blechkleid wie mein Corsa A Bj89...

Alles nicht so das wahre im Moment


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Da fällt mir noch ein Cabrio ein, das sich schaltfaul fahren läßt:

EOS mit tdi. Die Mutter meiner EX hatte einen (mit Chiptuning ca. 170PS). Fuhr sich richtig schön.


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Mai 2014)

@fatlace
schicke Bilder 



worco schrieb:


> Vllt schon zuviele Südländische Mitbewohner bei uns in der Gegend in den Dingern gesehen.


 - mehr sag ich dazu nicht. 
----  

Ich war gestern mal wieder in der Bmw Welt siehe Anhang. Schon nette Kisten dabei gewesen, aber kein 235i 
Auf Nachfrage konnte ich wenigstens einen nagelneuen 220i anschauen. Hat irgendwie mehr Platz als gedacht. 
Aber die Kupplung war irgendwie anders. Man könnte die schnalzen lassen und der Motor würde vmtl. nicht verrecken, da die so langsam ausfährt. 
Ist das jetzt standard?

EDIT: Das Bang-Olufsen Soundsystem im M6 war schon krank, aber ob es mir einen Aufpreis von 5000€ wert wäre, weiss ich nicht. Das Harman Kardon im 4er Bmw war auch nicht schlecht, klare Höhen und evtl. etwas dezenter im Bass und kostet ~900€.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (2. Mai 2014)

Ist das Bild aus der Uni da beabsichtigt? 

Aber ja, das sind schon schöne Autos. Mein Nachbar hat nen 520i, mit dem Harman-System, gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> - mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
> ----


 
Hirschi, ist halt hier bei mir in der Umgebung so.
Da gibt es 2 Arten von Leuten die 3er BMWs fahren, entweder über 60 und parken das Fahrzeug in der Garage vom Eigenheim, oder unter 30 und mit Migrationshintergrund. Mit der Klassifizierung triffst du ca 80%. Das kann man jetzt finden wie man will, bei mir hat das eben zu nem negativen Image geführt und ich möchte sowas nicht fahren. Obwohl vor Allem die neuen auch wieder richtig schöne Autos sind mMn.

@Paulebaer: Cabrio mag ich nicht(jedenfalls nicht als 1.Auto), aber danke

@JC: Ja von deinem CC hatten wirs ja letztens schonmal, da muss ich glaub ich wirklich nochmal nach einem suchen, klingt gut(so vom Charakter her) und sieht wirklich hübsch aus!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

worco schrieb:


> @Paulebaer: Cabrio mag ich nicht(jedenfalls nicht als 1.Auto), aber danke


 Das schöne bzw. praktische daran ist das Blechdach. Geschlossen merkst du keinen Unterschied zu einem Coupe. Aber jeder wie er mag.
Welche Autos machen sonst noch Spaß? Hmm. BMW 1er mit Diesel geht richtig gut - sowohl längs- auch als querdynamisch. A3 mit TDI und passender Ausstattung?


----------



## Mosed (2. Mai 2014)

Also deine Aussage mit den Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund trifft aber nur auf alte 3er zu. Den neuen und auch den E90 wirst du bei denen eher nicht finden.  ok, der E90 kommt langsam in deren Budgetbereich.
Wobei du hier ja auch wieder alle in einen Topf wirfst: Du meinst ja die Proleten mit Migrationshintergrund. Es gibt auch BMW-Fahrer mit Migrationshintergrund, die vernünftig fahren. Die fallen nur weniger auf.

Und die über 60 fahren eher Mercedes oder 5er BMW. Ein 3er ist eigentlich kein Altherrenauto.


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

Oh,da hab ich den Eos jetzt wohl mit dem Golf 6 Cabrio von ner Freundin von mir verwechselt, die hat nämlich nen Stoffdach. 
1er macht mich wie gesagt irgendwie nicht an, ganz BMW nicht so richtig(abgesehen vom i3 und i8).
A3 bin ich schon gefahren, fand aber das Innere des neuen unglaublich öde. Grundsätzlich find ichs ja gut den Schalterwust etwas einzudämmen, aber dort sahs einfach wie ne Plastikmondlandschaft aus.

Wie JC schon sagt, grade ist wirklich bei allen irgendwas....


----------



## worco (2. Mai 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Also deine Aussage mit den Leuten mit Migrationshintergrund trifft aber nur auf alte 3er zu. Den neuen und auch den E90 wirst du bei denen eher nicht finden.  ok, der E90 kommt langsam in deren Budgetbereich.
> Wobei du hier ja auch wieder alle in einen Topf wirfst: Du meinst ja die Proleten mit Migrationshintergrund. Es gibt auch BMW-Fahrer mit Migrationshintergrund, die vernünftig fahren. Die fallen nur weniger auf.
> 
> Und die über 60 fahren eher Mercedes oder 5er BMW. Ein 3er ist eigentlich kein Altherrenauto.


 
Das sind natürlich keine repräsentativen und politisch sowie soziologisch korrekten Studien, sondern nur mein Gefühl. Ich kenn aber wirklich einige Opas die ihren E46 hegen und pflegen. Und ja, ich mein zwar die Proleten mit Migrationshintergrund, aber die fahren bei mir in der Stadt auch die E90, den ganz neuen noch nicht, geb ich dir recht. 
Insgesamt aber einfach ein Fahrzeugimage dass mir so gar nicht zusagt, auch wenn sich die bestimmt toll fahren(außer E46 318i glaub ich hab ich allerdings keine erfahrung). 
Da ist mir ganz ehrlich die 2F2F-Riege noch lieber, solang das ordentlich gemacht ist kann ich solchen Fahrzeugen mehr abgewinnen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Ist ja wohl auch fast die gleiche Plattform - hat nur halt ne andere Zielgruppe. Wobei der 2l TDI auch schon mit 140PS gut anschiebt - bin ihn auch im Outlander gefahren. Der EOS den ich oft gefahren bin, hatte wie gesagt dank Chip 170PS und lief richtig gut. Hat Spaß gemacht, da die 6 Gänge zu sortieren.


----------



## computertod (2. Mai 2014)

wie würdet ihr beim Verkauf am besten umschreiben, dass mal jemand ins Auto gekotzt hat?^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Mai 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ist das Bild aus der Uni da beabsichtigt?
> 
> Aber ja, das sind schon schöne Autos. Mein Nachbar hat nen 520i, mit dem Harman-System, gefällt mir echt gut.


 
Ups ne da sollte eigentlich ein anderes Bild rein. Aber nicht so wild editiere es mal raus. Zeigerdiagramme in der komplexen Ebene sind ja doch nicht so interessant 
Ja also das Harmann klingt echt nicht schlecht, wobei alles darunter ja sehr grausig sein soll. 

@worco
Ich weiss was du meinst, fand nur die Formulierung nicht so angebracht. Lassen wir es einfach so stehen.


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> wie würdet ihr beim Verkauf am besten umschreiben, dass mal jemand ins Auto gekotzt hat?^^


 
Schreib einfach dazu, dass Du eine Jahrespackung Febreze beilegst.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> wie würdet ihr beim Verkauf am besten umschreiben, dass mal jemand ins Auto gekotzt hat?^^


 "Geringe Gebrauchsspuren" - wie es Raj in TBBT mit dem iPod getan hat.

Wobei man davon ja eigentlich nichts merken sollte - wurde doch bestimmt gereinigt?


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Mai 2014)

@computertod

Da sollte doch sicher etwas seriöses dabei sein: Synonym für kotzen - andere Wörter für kotzen


----------



## computertod (2. Mai 2014)

Naja, ab und zu richt man noch etwas...
Der, der das getan hat hat die sachen nur mit wasser abgespült...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Aber die Kupplung war irgendwie anders. Man könnte die schnalzen lassen und der Motor würde vmtl. nicht verrecken, da die so langsam ausfährt.
> Ist das jetzt standard?


 Daimler baut auch so nen Müll. Nennt sich "Komfortkupplung". Einfach den Durchflussdämpfer durch einen normalen Schlauch ersetzen lassen, dann fühlt es sich auch wieder wie einen Kupplung an.


----------



## Riverna (2. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Da bräuchte ich nur nen Wimpernschlag bis die Entscheidung steht: S2000


 
Fahr den Karton mal, ich wette du änders deine Aussage ganz schnell.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Fahr den Karton mal, ich wette du änders deine Aussage ganz schnell.


 Gib mir die Gelegenheit dazu und wir reden weiter.


----------



## watercooled (2. Mai 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> - mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


 
Warum da fast alle immer so genervt reagieren werde ich nie verstehen


----------



## norse (2. Mai 2014)

Heute Morgen richtig gefreut das die neuen Enkel Felgen da sind und dann hab ich mal richtig Mist gemacht. Abgesehen davon das es nach 2 Rädern anfing zu regnen viel mir nach dem fertigen Montieren auf, dass da noch eine Kiste mit Radmuttern und Zentrierringen dabei war -.- 

Also morgen nochmal alles runter, Zentrierringe rein und mit den richtigen Muttern aufziehen. 

Aber muss schon sagen, die Enkel Yamato sind verdammt leicht! Wiegen MIT Reifen weniger als meine Originalen Alus OHNE. Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt, und die Hankook machen nen richtig guten Eindruck. Zeit für Kurven!


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Daimler baut auch so nen Müll. Nennt sich "Komfortkupplung". Einfach den Durchflussdämpfer durch einen normalen Schlauch ersetzen lassen, dann fühlt es sich auch wieder wie einen Kupplung an.



Und dann bei Gelegenheit die Schäden im Antriebsstrang richten lassen...


----------



## Hitman-47 (2. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum da fast alle immer so genervt reagieren werde ich nie verstehen


 

Ich wette man würde solche Antworten nicht bekommen wenn man die (alte) A-Klasse als Rentnerauto hinstellen würde


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Heute Morgen richtig gefreut das die neuen Enkel Felgen da sind und dann hab ich mal richtig Mist gemacht. Abgesehen davon das es nach 2 Rädern anfing zu regnen viel mir nach dem fertigen Montieren auf, dass da noch eine Kiste mit Radmuttern und Zentrierringen dabei war -.-
> 
> Also morgen nochmal alles runter, Zentrierringe rein und mit den richtigen Muttern aufziehen.
> 
> Aber muss schon sagen, die Enkel Yamato sind verdammt leicht! Wiegen MIT Reifen weniger als meine Originalen Alus OHNE. Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt, und die Hankook machen nen richtig guten Eindruck. Zeit für Kurven!


 
Schöne Felgen  Der Hersteller heißt aber Enke*i* 
Ähnlich leicht wie meine Formulas. Die waren mit Reifen auch nur minimal schwerer als nur eine original BMW 8x18" Felge.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

In der Tat sehr schick. Fast so schön wie meine Lieblinge: OZ F1 Racing Cup.


----------



## watercooled (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe neulich Nachts eine saugeile Felge gesehen.... Es ist eine OZ, weiss jemand welche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die will ich haben.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (2. Mai 2014)

http://www.ozracing.com/car_wheels_var/OZ Racing/25183/RACING/SUPERTURISMO WRC/25501.aspx


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Mai 2014)

Bis auf die Farbe ist´s meine Lieblingsfelge. Die Cup ist XTR-Grau - Radfahrer wissen jetzt Bescheid.


----------



## watercooled (2. Mai 2014)

Danke euch. Preislich sogar noch ganz akzeptabel. 
Ich finde die unglaublich geil. Die bisher schönste Felge die ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Mai 2014)

computertod schrieb:


> Naja, ab und zu richt man noch etwas...
> Der, der das getan hat hat die sachen nur mit wasser abgespült...


 
Über Nacht ne Schale mit Essig im Auto stehen lassen und den Folgetag gut durchlüften.
Dann ist eigentlich alles fort.

Natürlich sollten sich keine "Reste" mehr in den Polstern / Sitzen tümmeln...


----------



## norse (2. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schöne Felgen  Der Hersteller heißt aber Enke*i*
> ...


 
ja stimmt  aber nach 10 Stunden Holzspalten und aufsetzen und danach noch Felgen aufziehen und feststellen das man alles falsch gemacht hat... waren mir jetzt sämtliche Schreibfehler egal 

mach morgen mal Bilder, weiß garnicht ob ich nicht doch die Enkei als Sommerfelgen nutze, wollte die eig nur für den Winter nehmen


----------



## skycurve (2. Mai 2014)

Enkei hat wirklich ein paar schöne Modelle. Mein Kumpel hat auch die Yamatos auf seinem Auto. Ich hab Wakasa 
Das Preis-Gewichts-Design Verhältnis ist super 

Welches Auto hast du nochmal und welche Felgengröße hast du genommen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Danke euch. Preislich sogar noch ganz akzeptabel.
> Ich finde die unglaublich geil. Die bisher schönste Felge die ich jemals gesehen habe.


 
Die Felge ist für OZ Verhältnisse aber recht schwer.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Stimmt, euer Z4 ist ja noch ne Ecke tiefer.
> Trackday fahre ich wieder auf der ATP Papenburg, Nachbau Hockenheimring kurz.
> Ist die am nächstgelegene Strecke, da ich mit dem Z4 auch nicht erst eine Weltreise machen will.
> 
> ...



Schade, die Strecke ist ganze 730km von mir entfernt  Der Z4 bräuchte nach dem Trip+Rennstrecke alle Verschleißteile neu. 

Und ich kann auch nur dem beipflichten was King zum Z4 gesagt hat. Das Teil ist wirklich ne Kurvensau und is als 3.0er wirklich günstig zu ergattern. Damit kannst du beim Sprint sowie bzw. grade bei der Kurvenjagd so einige Sportler ärgern.

Unser Z4 bekommt demnächst auch Leichtlauföl, andere Kerzen + diverse Filter neu, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich den neuen M3 Cabrio vom Kumpel gut ärgern werden kann


----------



## Seeefe (2. Mai 2014)

denke mal ist nicht so praktisch oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2014)

Da bist du wohl über was rübergenagelt... Luftverlust?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und dann bei Gelegenheit die Schäden im Antriebsstrang richten lassen...


 Versteh ich irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Seeefe (2. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da bist du wohl über was rübergenagelt... Luftverlust?



bisher nicht, luft ist noch keine draußen. hab auf beiden vorderreifen mehrere solche "schnitte" paar größere, die meisten kleiner als der. 
werd ich mich mal um neue reifen umschauen. irgendwelche tipps für gute reifen?


----------



## watercooled (2. Mai 2014)

Dann scheinen die Reifen aber schon was älter zu sein wenn die schon zu Rissbildung neigen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Versteh ich irgendwie nicht...



Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen? Du bist doch vom Fach?!

Die Kupplungsschließzeit ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren bei der Auslegung des Antriebsstrangs bzgl. Stößen. 
Wenn man diese verkürzt befindet man sich ruck zuck außerhalb der Specs für Getriebe, Achse...
Komfort dürfte da nur vorgeschoben sein wenn Daimler an der Blende dreht - ich schätz mal, da gehts vor allem ums Gewicht. Je nachdem was man da macht bzw woher man kommt und was für ein Fzg betroffen ist würde ich auf 1-3 kg Ersparnis tippen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann scheinen die Reifen aber schon was älter zu sein wenn die schon zu Rissbildung neigen.


 Rissig sind die zwar aber dieser Schnitt ist von einem Fremdkörper.




Seeefe schrieb:


> bisher nicht, luft ist noch keine draußen. hab auf  beiden vorderreifen mehrere solche "schnitte" paar größere, die meisten  kleiner als der.
> werd ich mich mal um neue reifen umschauen. irgendwelche tipps für gute reifen?


 Die Conti Sport Contact 5 sind richtig gut, vorallem im nassen Super. Geht auf meinem Auto flotter um die Ecke als mit den Hankooks.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen? Du bist doch vom Fach?!
> 
> Die Kupplungsschließzeit ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren bei der Auslegung des Antriebsstrangs bzgl. Stößen.
> Wenn man diese verkürzt befindet man sich ruck zuck außerhalb der Specs für Getriebe, Achse...
> Komfort  dürfte da nur vorgeschoben sein wenn Daimler an der Blende dreht - ich  schätz mal, da gehts vor allem ums Gewicht. Je nachdem was man da macht  bzw woher man kommt und was für ein Fzg betroffen ist würde ich auf 1-3  kg Ersparnis tippen.


Man kann auch diese "Komfortkupplung" auch abwählen also geht da nix kaputt. Ist auch selten bescheuert, weil mit diesem Durchflussdämpfer da drin hat man den Fuß schon vom Pedal genommen und die Kupplung ist noch nicht drin. Da macht man sich viel eher die Kupplung kaputt, weil man schon Gas gibt obwohl die Kupplung noch nicht drin ist.
Keine Angst da geht nix kaputt, es fahren extrem viele ohne den Dampfer rum und Kupplungsschäden haben wir so gut wie keine.
Allein schon das Gefühl das das Kupplungspedal noch auf halber Strecke ist, wenn man den Fuß schon weg hat ist total dämlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keine Angst da geht nix kaputt, es fahren extrem viele ohne den Dampfer rum und Kupplungsschäden haben wir so gut wie keine.



Die Kupplung ist das Letzte was ohne Dämpfer kaputt geht - nur alles was dahinter kommt... Das ist aber halt auch erheblich teurer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2014)

Da geht überhaubt nix kaputt, weil man es ab Werk abwählen kann. Da ist weder der Antriebsstrang anders, noch wird eine andere Kupplung oder sonst was verbaut. Es wird lediglich anstatt dem Schlauch mit Dämpfer ein stinknormaler Schlauch verbaut. Aber du hast ja anscheinend schon ein paar Autos zurückgerüstet und dich dahingehend informiert.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn man es ab Werk wählen kann ists was anderes.

Umgerüstet habe ich auch noch kein Auto, aber glaub mir. Mehr geschlachtete Getriebe wie du habe ich mit Sicherheit schon gesehen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn man wie ein Bekloppter die Kupplung immer springen lässt, geht auf jeden Fall was kaputt. Da hilft aber auch kein Durchflussdämpfer in der Leitung zum Nehmerzylinder.

...arbeitest du in ner Getriebe Firma? Ich hasse Automatikgetriebe zerlegen und reparieren. Macht zwar Spaß das zu reparieren aber man ist immer komplett eingesaut mit diesem verdammten Öl.  Elende Sauerei, da mach ich lieber Motor.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2014)

Da geht nicht zwingend was kaputt, das hängt von den Specs und deren Umsetzung ab. 

Ich arbeite in Untergruppenbach...

Bei den Daimler Automaten kenne ich einige Leute, die da mitentwickelt haben. Sind sehr viele ehemalige Kollegen und z.T. gute  Freunde dabei - beim DKG und beim NAG.

Wobei das du dich da so einsaust muss an dir liegen  Unsere Mechaniker sind noch ganz ansehnlich nach getaner Arbeit


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2014)

...Getrag vermute ich. 

Ich arbeite zwar sehr sauber und nen Blaumann kann ich auch ne ganze Woche anhaben aber nach nem Getriebe ist immer alles eingesaut. Keine Ahung woran das liegt...

Die DKG Getriebe laufen bei uns 1a. Selbst die Taxis mit richtig was auf der Uhr machen 0 Probleme. Wenn das so bleibt dann habt ihr echt gute Arbeit gemacht. Bis jetzt haben wir erst 2 Doppelkupplungen getauscht, obwohl die Fahrzeuge mit DKG schon lange laufen.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die DKG Getriebe laufen bei uns 1a. Selbst die Taxis mit richtig was auf der Uhr machen 0 Probleme. Wenn das so bleibt dann habt ihr echt gute Arbeit gemacht. Bis jetzt haben wir erst 2 Doppelkupplungen getauscht, obwohl die Fahrzeuge mit DKG schon lange laufen.



Ne, da haste mich falsch verstanden. Das DKG von dem du redest ist vom Daimler, nur die Jungs die es entwickelt haben sind z.T. ehemalige GETRAGler. Es gibt da noch ein anderes vom Daimler verbautes DKG, das ausm Ferrari - das ist von GETRAG... da gibts dann schon Themen wobei du vermutlich dem noch nicht sehr oft begegnet sein dürftest.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2014)

Wer das jetzt gemacht hat kann ich nicht sagen.  Steht zumindest Getrag drauf.

Ich vermute mal das im SLS ist von Getrag selber. Davon hab ich erst 1 gemacht. Durfte ich nicht mal reingucken, musste komplett getaucht werden.


----------



## norse (3. Mai 2014)

skycurve schrieb:


> Welches Auto hast du nochmal und welche Felgengröße hast du genommen?


 
Subaru Impreza, hab die 17 Zöller Yamato. Sehen echt sau geil aus, stehen vorallem gut in den Radkästen. Brauch jetzt noch ein paar Sturzschrauben und gescheite Stabi / Domstreben, dann bin ich schon glücklich mit der Kiste.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer das jetzt gemacht hat kann ich nicht sagen.  Steht zumindest Getrag drauf.
> 
> Ich vermute mal das im SLS ist von Getrag selber. Davon hab ich erst 1 gemacht. Durfte ich nicht mal reingucken, musste komplett getaucht werden.



Wir machen für Daimler nur das SLS DKG. Ansonsten wäre mir jetzt kein Serien DKG für Daimler bekannt und Prototypen wirst du nicht in die Hände bekommen.

Was das reingucken betrifft. Normalerweise ist ganz klar definiert was an den Getrieben repariert werden darf und wann getauscht wird. Aufgemacht wird normal nie! Weil dann eine Schadensbefundung bei uns unmöglich wird. abgesehen davon wird ne normale Werkstatt eher Probleme haben ein DKG wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Ersatzteile werden ja auch nicht verkauft - abgesehen von RWDRs und so Kleinzeugs.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2014)

Also ich bräuchte 195/50/R16 schlappen.
Hat da jemand nen vorschlag, weil wenn ich mir neue kaufe werde, will ich nicht in die röhre greifen und hier haben sich ja in letzter zeit einige neue reifen gekauft 

Zum beispiel wieviel sollte man für einen reifen ausgeben? 

boae ich könnt echt..  die reifen sind zwar schon 4 jahre alt, aber an sich noch top in schuss gewesen, finanziell passt mir das eigentlich so garnicht in den kram  aber kann man nichts machen, besser neue als der plötzlich flöten geht auf der straße.


----------



## norse (3. Mai 2014)

Naja kommt drauf an welche Ansprüche an den Reifen hast? Muss es der beste vom besten sein? Soll er sehr sportlich sein? oder eher gut in allem und dafür auch etwas Sparsam? Hast ein schweres oder ein kleines leichtes Auto? Willst es Sportlich oder eher bequem haben?

Also in der Größe geb ich nicht mehr als 95,- Pro Reifen aus, dann hat man aber schon eins der Top Modelle, wobei ich es im Sommer gern etwas Sportlicher habe. Was zu Folge hat, dass der Verbrauch höher ist, und die Reifen auch gern mal lauter sind. dafür kleben die dann schön.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Conti Sport Contact 5 sind richtig gut, vorallem im nassen Super. Geht auf meinem Auto flotter um die Ecke als mit den Hankooks.


 Hab ich seit Dienstag auch wieder drunter. Mich überascht vor allem immer wieder wie leise die rollen.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2014)

danke schonmal für die antwortet. dss beste vom besten muss es nicht sein, will jetzt kein vermögen ausgeben  
habn honda jazz, wiegt knapp unter 1er tonne leer, und ja also so ne mischung aus sportlich und comfort wäre wohl ganz nett  wenns sowas nicht wirklich gibt dann eher diebdie leiser sind und verbrauchsfreundlicher sind 

Muss ich eigentlich 195/50R16 nehmen? weil die continental gibts in der größe nicht


----------



## SamsonRade (3. Mai 2014)

Meine Felgen gestern endlich mal fertig gemacht.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Gib mir die Gelegenheit dazu und wir reden weiter.


 

Probefahrt ist doch kein Problem. Such dir einen bei Mobile der beim Händler steht und schon kannst du einen fahren. Wirst denke ich aber starkt enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Muss ich eigentlich 195/50R16 nehmen? weil die continental gibts in der größe nicht


 Da hilft der Fahrzeugschein weiter. Wenn da andere Größen eingetragen sind, kannst du die auch fahren - brauchst halt nur eventuell andere Felgen -> teurer.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Conti Sport Contact 5 sind richtig gut, vorallem im nassen Super.


Jepp die sind gut. Habe ich für die Autos der Familie meiner EX auch "bestellt". 5 Autos damit bestückt und alle waren sehr zufrieden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> danke schonmal für die antwortet. dss beste vom besten muss es nicht sein, will jetzt kein vermögen ausgeben
> habn honda jazz, wiegt knapp unter 1er tonne leer, und ja also so ne mischung aus sportlich und comfort wäre wohl ganz nett  wenns sowas nicht wirklich gibt dann eher diebdie leiser sind und verbrauchsfreundlicher sind
> 
> Muss ich eigentlich 195/50R16 nehmen? weil die continental gibts in der größe nicht


 Was hast du denn für Felgen? Auf einer Felge kann man ja immer verschiedene Reifen fahren.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wir machen für Daimler nur das SLS DKG.  Ansonsten wäre mir jetzt kein Serien DKG für Daimler bekannt und  Prototypen wirst du nicht in die Hände bekommen.
> 
> Was das reingucken betrifft. Normalerweise ist ganz klar definiert was  an den Getrieben repariert werden darf und wann getauscht wird.  Aufgemacht wird normal nie! Weil dann eine Schadensbefundung bei uns  unmöglich wird. abgesehen davon wird ne normale Werkstatt eher Probleme  haben ein DKG wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Ersatzteile werden ja auch  nicht verkauft - abgesehen von RWDRs und so Kleinzeugs.


 Naja bei Automatikgetrieben können wir eigentlich alle Teile einzeln  bekommen und Anleitungen sind auch alle vorhanden. Würde mich wundern,  wenn wir DKGs nicht mehr reparieren dürfen.   Ich vermute mal das es beim SLS DKG einfacher war das ganze Getriebe zu  tauschen anstatt Ersatzteile zu beschaffen. Das war sogar auf Lager. Was genau damit war weis ich nicht mehr. War immer irgendein Ventil gespeichert. Beim normalen Automatikgetriebe steck ich grade nen paar neue Ventile rein, mache ne Adaption und Abfahrt. Warscheinlich trauen die ausm Werk das den blöden Werkstätten nicht zu, ist ja nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2014)

15 oder 16 zoll, hab das grad nicht im kopf, vater hatte die damals gekauft, da war ich noch nicht mit dem auto am fahren 

so das ist glaub ich der größte "riss" beim vorderen rechten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Auto? Reifentest ohne Angabe vom Auto ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.


 
Golf 7 GTI PP

Edit: Die AGA klingt auch recht leer : 600Bhp Focus RS!! with Screamer Pipe - YouTube


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2014)

Was mich mal interessieren würde,  hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit federn von Musketier gemacht?
Es geht dabei um ein c4 coupe von nem freund, ihm würden die 35mm auch reichen die er tiefer kommt

Komplettes Fahrwerk ist ihm zu teuer,  meine Empfehlung war ja Sport oder gleich ein gewindefahrwerk

Mfg


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja bei Automatikgetrieben können wir eigentlich alle Teile einzeln  bekommen und Anleitungen sind auch alle vorhanden. Würde mich wundern,  wenn wir DKGs nicht mehr reparieren dürfen.   Ich vermute mal das es beim SLS DKG einfacher war das ganze Getriebe zu  tauschen anstatt Ersatzteile zu beschaffen. Das war sogar auf Lager. Was genau damit war weis ich nicht mehr. War immer irgendein Ventil gespeichert. Beim normalen Automatikgetriebe steck ich grade nen paar neue Ventile rein, mache ne Adaption und Abfahrt. Warscheinlich trauen die ausm Werk das den blöden Werkstätten nicht zu, ist ja nicht das erste mal.


 
Die Automaten macht der Daimler selber, was der den Händlern erlaubt ist allein seine Sache. Als Zulieferer sieht die Sache anders aus, da ist genau definiert was getauscht wird und was nicht. (Unsere) Getriebe werden üblicherweise nicht repariert, sondern getauscht - hängt aber von der Vereinbarung ab die es zwischen dem Hersteller und uns gibt, im Detail weiß ich das natürlich nicht für jedes einzelne Getriebe. Ein Händler wäre mitunter gar nicht in der Lage ein DKG (je nach Machart) wieder ordentlich zum Laufen zu bringen und bei nem Handschalter lohnt sich der Spaß üblicherweise nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde,  hat schon wer Erfahrungen mit federn von Musketier gemacht?
> Es geht dabei um ein c4 coupe von nem freund, ihm würden die 35mm auch reichen die er tiefer kommt
> 
> Komplettes Fahrwerk ist ihm zu teuer,  meine Empfehlung war ja Sport oder gleich ein gewindefahrwerk
> ...


 
Nimm welche von Eibach. 
Ich hab die Sportline verbaut. Deutlich besseres Fahrverhalten und nicht härter geworden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nimm welche von Eibach.
> Ich hab die Sportline verbaut. Deutlich besseres Fahrverhalten und nicht härter geworden.



Find da grad nur welche mit 25mm sollten halt schon 35mm sein.

Mfg


----------



## winner961 (3. Mai 2014)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Find da grad nur welche mit 25mm sollten halt schon 35mm sein.
> 
> Mfg


 
Ich hab in meinem Fiat Eibach Federn mit 35mm. Das sieht gut aus und ist nicht wesentlich härter als der Standart. Aber bitte Gedanken machen wie schlecht die Straßen sind wo er fahren will. Bei uns gibt es zwei -drei Straßen, bei denen jedes Auto hüpft egal ob tiefer gelegt oder nicht,


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Fiat Eibach Federn mit 35mm. Das sieht gut aus und ist nicht wesentlich härter als der Standart. Aber bitte Gedanken machen wie schlecht die Straßen sind wo er fahren will. Bei uns gibt es zwei -drei Straßen, bei denen jedes Auto hüpft egal ob tiefer gelegt oder nicht,



Bis auf die Hauptstraßen sind fast alle hier zum kotz...
Grad in oberstdorf,  das merke ich jeden tag aufs neue mit meinem :/


----------



## winner961 (3. Mai 2014)

Dann würde ich maximal zu den 35mm Federn greifen, wenn noch tiefer dann könnte er schon leicht aufsetzen und auch das Fahrverhalten wird sich eher verschlechtern


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Automaten macht der Daimler selber, was der den Händlern erlaubt ist allein seine Sache. Als Zulieferer sieht die Sache anders aus, da ist genau definiert was getauscht wird und was nicht. (Unsere) Getriebe werden üblicherweise nicht repariert, sondern getauscht - hängt aber von der Vereinbarung ab die es zwischen dem Hersteller und uns gibt, im Detail weiß ich das natürlich nicht für jedes einzelne Getriebe. Ein Händler wäre mitunter gar nicht in der Lage ein DKG (je nach Machart) wieder ordentlich zum Laufen zu bringen und bei nem Handschalter lohnt sich der Spaß üblicherweise nicht.


 Handschalter haben wir in letzter Zeit aber häufiger auch instandgesetzt. Waren meist defekte Lager, die Geräusche gemacht haben. Das letzte was ein Kollege gemacht hat, hatte auch nen Lagerschaden. Die Eingangswelle hat total rumgeschlabbert. Neue Welle, Lager, Kupplung und Führungslager rein und lief wieder wunderbar. Mussten aber 1 Woche auf das Spezialwerkzeug warten.

Ist aber nen teurer Spaß, wenn immer gleich die ganzen Getriebe getauscht werden. Wenn das Auto aus der Garantie raus ist, macht das sicherlich nicht alle glücklich. Ich schau mal Montag ob wir DKGs reparieren dürfen und Teile dafür bekommen...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2014)

Was kostet eigentlich so eine Getriebereparatur? Mein zweiter Gang "heult" nämlich auch . Man merkt zwar nix aber es nervt ein weing.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2014)

Warum kann man denn bei Sixt nur Autos mieten, wenn man eine Kreditkarte hinterlegt 
Ich als Landei hab nur meine normale V-Pay Bankkarte, die nehmen die aber nicht an :-/
Ich hab mal angefragt, ob ich das Auto in DE von meinen Eltern auf meinen Namen buchen lassen kann und dass die eine Kreditkarte hinterlegen. 
Mal gucken ob das geht.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2014)

Kann man irgendwo ohne Kreditkarte Autos mieten?
Ist halt die einzige Möglichkeit für den Vermieter die vereinbarte Selbstbeteiligung bei Unfall sicher zu bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was kostet eigentlich so eine Getriebereparatur? Mein zweiter Gang "heult" nämlich auch . Man merkt zwar nix aber es nervt ein weing.


 Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Kommt extrem auf das Auto und Getriebe an. Ist meistens aber billiger als nen neues Getriebe. Wenn in der Ölwanne Brocken drinliegen ist nen neues Getriebe aber auf jeden Fall billiger, da baue ich das alte erst garnicht auseinander.

Ich denke das du mit 1000-3000€ mindestens rechnen musst. Kommt auch immer drauf an ob deine Werkstatt das macht. Nicht alle setzen Getriebe instand. Am besten einfach mal nen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum kann man denn bei Sixt nur Autos mieten, wenn man eine Kreditkarte hinterlegt
> Ich als Landei hab nur meine normale V-Pay Bankkarte, die nehmen die aber nicht an :-/
> Ich  hab mal angefragt, ob ich das Auto in DE von meinen Eltern auf meinen  Namen buchen lassen kann und dass die eine Kreditkarte hinterlegen.
> Mal gucken ob das geht.


 In Bar die Selbstbeteiligung hinterlegen? Oder machen die das nicht?


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist aber nen teurer Spaß, wenn immer gleich die ganzen Getriebe getauscht werden. Wenn das Auto aus der Garantie raus ist, macht das sicherlich nicht alle glücklich. Ich schau mal Montag ob wir DKGs reparieren dürfen und Teile dafür bekommen...



Na wir sind ja nicht der Daimler... Wer mal die Teile nebeneinander legt und vergleicht sieht da schon nen Unterschied. Daimler ist nicht direkt bekannt dafür gute Handschalter zu bauen. 
Das mal ein Handschalter von uns wirklich getauscht werden muss ist eher selten der Fall.
Da ne Ersatzteil Logistik für hochzuziehen und dafür zu sorgen das die Freundlichen alle wissen was zu tun ist - und sicherzustellen, dass z.B. die Hauptlager nach der Demontage wirklich ersetzt und nicht weiterverwendet werden - ist zum Einen sauteuer und zum Anderen nicht zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum kann man denn bei Sixt nur Autos mieten, wenn man eine Kreditkarte hinterlegt
> Ich als Landei hab nur meine normale V-Pay Bankkarte, die nehmen die aber nicht an :-/
> Ich hab mal angefragt, ob ich das Auto in DE von meinen Eltern auf meinen Namen buchen lassen kann und dass die eine Kreditkarte hinterlegen.
> Mal gucken ob das geht.


 Da wirst du dir einen kleinen, lokalen Vermieter suchen müssen. Die "großen" bestehen auf ner Karte. Meine MA hatte 2002 auch das Problem wegen ne EC-Karte - also hab ich die Karre gemietet und sie als Fahrer eintragen lassen. Ging damals noch.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Mai 2014)

Tarif suchen, wo der Zweitfahrer nicht zu teuer ist und auf die Ellis das Auto buchen.
Wird aber schwer, falls du unter 25 bist.


----------



## watercooled (3. Mai 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich maximal zu den 35mm Federn greifen, wenn noch tiefer dann könnte er schon leicht aufsetzen und auch das Fahrverhalten wird sich eher verschlechtern


 
Wie willst n das jetzt sagen? 35mm ist eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel.
Und gerade diese Familienvans sind ja doch recht hochbeinig.

Solange man jetzt nicht frontal über einen Parkplatzpoller holpert sollte da nix aufsetzen.


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2014)

Wo wir grade bei Getrieben sind: Das in meinem 206 hat sich in den letzten drei Jahren von "knackig schalten" zu "Ich muss den Gang öfter mal reindrücken und ab und zu klackts" verändert. Manchmal hab ich auch das Gefühl, die Kupplung trennt nicht mehr richtig. Ich kann se ganz durchtreten und die Gänge "schlagen" beim schalten trotzdem, so, als ob man nen unsynchronisierten Rückwärtsgang reinhaut. Motor kalt oder warm ist egal, das tritt immer mal wieder auf. 
Was kann das sein? Muss ich nur mal die Kupplung entlüften?


----------



## watercooled (3. Mai 2014)

Hat meiner auch. Die Antwort des Händlers: Das wird nie ein Getriebe werden


----------



## winner961 (3. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hat meiner auch. Die Antwort des Händlers: Das wird nie ein Getriebe werden


 
Gute Antwort Kai 

Ja bei einem Familienvan ist das schon richtig aber eine Vette ist ja schon relativ tief im Vergleich zu denen


----------



## watercooled (3. Mai 2014)

Warum sprichst du denn von einer Corvette? Es geht um nen C4...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In Bar die Selbstbeteiligung hinterlegen? Oder machen die das nicht?


 
Nee, machen die nicht.



watercooled schrieb:


> Wie willst n das jetzt sagen? 35mm ist eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel.
> Und gerade diese Familienvans sind ja doch recht hochbeinig.
> 
> Solange man jetzt nicht frontal über einen Parkplatzpoller holpert sollte da nix aufsetzen.


 
Das stimmt, 35mm geht noch fit.
Ich fahre 50/30 bzw. effektiv 35/15, da ich schon das M-FW hatte. Bislang (fast) nirgends Probleme.
Wenn ich noch das Kerscher Schwert bekommen, sieht's aber schon anders aus.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre 40/35. Hier in der Gegend rund um Hannover isses nicht soooo das große Problem. Nur in Parkhäusern macht es ab und zu mal *ratsch*... Aber wehe man fährt in Richtung Halle/Leipzig die Ecke und kommt da auf die Idee auch noch durchs Stadtgebiet zu fahren  ...


----------



## Beam39 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich leg mir jetzt nen Roller für kurze Strecken und vor allem für die Fahrt in die Stadt zu.. Mir geht dieses ewige Parkgesuche auf den Sack und außerdem kann ich dann meinen Motor vor Kurzstrecken verschonen bzw. muss nich sinnlos rumfahren nur damit er warm wird


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei Getrieben sind: Das in meinem 206 hat sich in den letzten drei Jahren von "knackig schalten" zu "Ich muss den Gang öfter mal reindrücken und ab und zu klackts" verändert. Manchmal hab ich auch das Gefühl, die Kupplung trennt nicht mehr richtig. Ich kann se ganz durchtreten und die Gänge "schlagen" beim schalten trotzdem, so, als ob man nen unsynchronisierten Rückwärtsgang reinhaut. Motor kalt oder warm ist egal, das tritt immer mal wieder auf.
> Was kann das sein? Muss ich nur mal die Kupplung entlüften?


 Wie soll da Luft reingekommen sein? Wenn du nichts auseinander gebaut hast und nichts undicht ist, dann kommt da auch keine Luft rein. Luft in der Kupplung fühlt sich am Pedal so an als ob auf nem Ball mit dem Fuß pumpt. Am Anfang hat das Pedal auch meist Leerweg.

Wenn die nicht mehr richtig trennt wird die Kupplung wohl fertig sein mit der Welt. Scheibe, Druckplatte und Ausrücklager erneuern, dann sollte es wieder schnuckeln. Mit einer Kupplung weiterfahren die nicht mehr trennt macht dir nur das Getriebe kaputt. Am besten mal die Vorderräder anheben und Motor starten. Dann Kupplung treten und getreten lassen. 1. Gang einlegen und die Räder beobachten Die sollten bei getretener Kupplung wieterhin stehen bleiben auch wenn man Gas gibt. Drehen die mit -> Kupplung schrott.


----------



## moe (4. Mai 2014)

Werd ich mal ausprobieren, danke. Ich hoff nur, dass die nicht nach 110k schon durch ist, auch wenn das Auto früher viel in der Stadt gefahren wurde. 
Ist das viel Aufwand bei nem Peugeot 206 die Kupplung zu tauschen? Brauch ich da Spezialwerkzeug? Hebebühne und Equipment hab ich bis auf Spezialwerkzeug alles da, nur Zeit und Lust hab ich nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2014)

Du brauchst mindestens einen Zentrierdorn. Den kann man zur Not auch selber drehen. Diese universial Zentrierhalter, wo man die Scheibe nach Augenmaß ausrichtet gehen unter Umständen auch, sind aber *******.
Eventuell brauchst du noch was zum Antriebswellen lösen und einen Motorträger, weil das eine Motorlager sicherlich am Getriebe festgemacht ist. Nen Gerät zum Bremsflüssigkeit entlüften wirst du auch brauchen. Mit pumpen die Luft nach dem Zerlegen wieder raus zu bekommen ist teilweise unmöglich. Drehmomentschlüssel hast du ja hoffendlich. 

Es kommt immer drauf an, wie gut man mit der Kupplung umgehen kann. Wenn man damit ständig rumschleift, z.B. an der Ampel spielt oder beim einparken den Dauerschleifer macht und nicht immer nur kurz kommen lässt, dann rockt das die Kupplung nunmal durch.


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2014)

33333km Gang 3 3,1l verbrauch kurz nach 3 Uhr 30 km/h 

Und das tolle 500 weiter bin ich mit 50 in 30er Zone geblitzt worden. Kostet 35€ da kann man nix machen und sagen 10 € aber dafür 2 Punkte oder sowas oder?


----------



## Re4dt (4. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> 33333km Gang 3 3,1l verbrauch kurz nach 3 Uhr 30 km/h
> 
> Und das tolle 500 weiter bin ich mit 50 in 30er Zone geblitzt worden. Kostet 35€ da kann man nix machen und sagen 10 € aber dafür 2 Punkte oder sowas oder?


 
Was ist das fürn Motor, dass der nur 3,1 auf 100km braucht??! 
 Oder war das der Momentanverbrauch?


----------



## watercooled (4. Mai 2014)

Natürlich der Momentanverbrauch.


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2014)

Durchschnitt wär ein Traum  wobei mit dem 1.6 TDI 105PS kann man da schon hinkommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Durchschnitt wär ein Traum  wobei mit dem 1.6 TDI 105PS kann man da schon hinkommen.


 Und nachdem man auf 100tkm 300€ Sprit gespart hat, kann man dann 600€ in der Werkstatt lassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Durchschnitt wär ein Traum  wobei mit dem 1.6 TDI 105PS kann man da schon hinkommen.



Hast du den? Meiner säuft wie ein Loch!


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2014)

Bissl mehr als 300 wären es wohl schon 

Nö ist der 1.4 TFSI 
Hast du auch den selben A1?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2014)

Denselben? Ich hab halt nen A1 - war als Geschäftsauto am billigsten. Der braucht über nen halben Liter (4.8 zu 5.4) mehr als mein Corsa davor - völlig inakzeptabel gerade auch für nen verhältnismäßig neuen Motor. Der Corsa hatte ja den betagten1.3l Fiat Motor drin...


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2014)

Welchen fährst du den TFSI wie meiner oder den Diesel?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2014)

Na den Diesel, sonst hatte ich ja so nicht geschrieben


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2014)

War mir nicht ganz sicher welchen du meintest da mein Benziner schon wie ein Loch säuft und vom Diesel man eigentlich nur positives hört. 

Bei so kleinen Motoren kommt es bald an extrem drauf an wo man herumfährt. Bei Top Speed fließen 20l bei mir durch beim Q7 sind's 18l bei selber Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei so kleinen Motoren kommt es bald an extrem drauf an wo man herumfährt.


 
Es kommt immer drauf an wo und wie man fährt, das ist unabhängig von der Motorgröße. Aber ich habe ja den Vergleich zu anderen Fahrzeugen, die ich über die Jahre auf derselben Strecke unter gleichen Bedingungen gefahren bin. Ich bekomme alle 3 Jahre ein neues Auto und der Audi ist mein insgesamt 5. in der Konstellation. Da kackt der Audi verbrauchsmäßig ganz schön ab! 

Beim Rest muss man sehen was die Zeit bringt... Wobei, das Auto habe ich seit Dezember und schon 2 ungeplante Werkstattaufenthalte. Da kommen meine 3 Autos vorher zusammen nur auf 0. Insgesamt beeindruckt das Auto so nicht direkt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Mai 2014)

Was den Verbrauch angeht: wir hatten früher einen Citroen AX mit Dieselmotörchen. Der brauchte im Hotzenwald auf Landstraßen nur 3,8 - 4,2 l auf 100km und meine MA war keine Bremse auf der Straße. Gehen tut´s schon mit den geringen Verbräuchen.

Bin den Megane Scenic Minivan meiner EX auch mit 5,8 - 6,5l gefahren (Stadtverkehr und Landstraße), den A6 (2,5l V6 TDI 156PS) danach auch selten mehr als mit 7,5l und ich war auch nie eine Bremse auf der Strecke (speziel mit dem A6 nicht).

@ich558: Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen: kleine Motoren brauchen oft mehr als ein deutlich größerer Motor im gleichen Auto bei gleicher Fahrweise - speziell bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Ich bevorzuge daher auch Motoren mit mehr Hubraum und weniger Anbauteilen in Form von Turbo, etc.

Gemerkt habe ich´s beim Umstieg von R5 auf Dahaitsu Charade: R5 4 Töpfe und 1,4l 54PS, der Charade hatte 3 Töpfe und nur 998ccm Hubraum bei 57PS. Größe und Gewicht waren ja ähnlich. trotzdem hat der Daihatsu immer 1-1,4l mehr gebraucht als der Renault.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meinem Verbrauch. Real sind es 7,5 Liter auf 100Km bei 208PS Leistung. Bei den selben Bedingungen hat sich mein alter 1.8er Sauger im Focus knapp 8Liter gegönnt und das bei dem selben Leergewicht und fast der halben Leistung.

Detailansicht: Ford - Fiesta - ST - Spritmonitor.de

insofern muss sich in den letzten (10) Jahren ja doch was getan haben.

Mfg.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Mai 2014)

Wo du grade den Focus erwähnst: als erstes durfte ich den Escort meiner MA fahren. War ein 92er (Dreitürer) mit dem 1,8l Diesel. Habe im Schnitt 4l verbraucht und so mit 32DM 1000km weit gekommen - das waren noch Zeiten. Ebenfalls nicht als Bremse unterwegs.


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2014)

Weswegen war den dein A1 schon in der Werkstatt und bei welchem Kilometerstand?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2014)

Kilometerstände weiß ich nicht, muss irgendwo zw. 10k und 12k gewesen sein. Grund war ein nicht rastender Beifahrersitz bzw. ein verborgenes Sitzgestänge.

Positiv ist aber, das die Karre jeweils vom Audizentrum abgeholt, gebracht und gewaschen wird. Speziell letzteres ist neu für ein Auto von mir. Normal fahr ich nach 3 Jahren am Vorabend der Abgabe in die Waschanlage und gut ist mit Pflege...


----------



## ich558 (4. Mai 2014)

Bei mir war bisher noch nichts dergleichen Gott sei dank. 
Nur die Mittelarmlehne knartzt ziemlich sobald man man Arm darauf ablegt....


----------



## moe (4. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du brauchst mindestens einen Zentrierdorn. Den kann man zur Not auch selber drehen. Diese universial Zentrierhalter, wo man die Scheibe nach Augenmaß ausrichtet gehen unter Umständen auch, sind aber *******.
> Eventuell brauchst du noch was zum Antriebswellen lösen und einen Motorträger, weil das eine Motorlager sicherlich am Getriebe festgemacht ist. Nen Gerät zum Bremsflüssigkeit entlüften wirst du auch brauchen. Mit pumpen die Luft nach dem Zerlegen wieder raus zu bekommen ist teilweise unmöglich. Drehmomentschlüssel hast du ja hoffendlich.


 
Wenn ich das hör krieg ich da schon richtig Bock drauf.  Bis auf den Zentrierdorn komm ich sicher an alles ran. Zur Not dreh ich mir den halt inne Firma. Aber erst mal schauen, ob das wirklich die Kupplung ist.
Was lässt sich ne Werkstatt sowas kosten?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Durchschnitt wär ein Traum  wobei mit dem 1.6 TDI 105PS kann man da schon hinkommen.


 
der 1.6TDI ist aber auch eine Wanderdüne vor dem Herrn 

Edit: Man kann aber fast alles sparsam fahren.
Ich hab den Z4 auch mal mit extremer Mühe auf 5,8l bekommen (im Winter mit 215er Winterreifen auf 17") 
Für einen 2,5l 6Zylinder Sauger schon extrem wenig (10% Stadt, 20% Autobahn und 70% Landstraße).
Sonst fahre ich den aber im Schnitt mit ca. 9,5l.



ich558 schrieb:


> Nur die Mittelarmlehne knartzt ziemlich sobald man man Arm darauf ablegt....



Kenne ich von meinem 1er


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> ...
> Nur die Mittelarmlehne knartzt ziemlich sobald man man Arm darauf ablegt....


Ist selbst beim A4 so. Eine der ersten größeren Auffälligkeiten gegenüber nem A6.
O-Ton beim Freundlichen: "Irgendwoher muss der Preisunterschied ja kommen."


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> der 1.6TDI ist aber auch eine Wanderdüne vor dem Herrn



So ein Quatsch! In nem A1 geht der ganz ordentlich. Ist kein Rennwagen, aber um damit ins Geschäft zu fahren absolut ausreichend motorisiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2014)

ok, im A1 vielleicht. Im Golf geht's aber absolut nicht


----------



## watercooled (4. Mai 2014)

Der 1.2 im A1 ist ne Wanderdüne...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der 1.2 im A1 ist ne Wanderdüne...


 
Der ist aber in jedem Auto eine Wanderdüne


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2014)

[QUOTE="=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Edit: Man kann aber fast alles sparsam fahren.
[/QUOTE]

Kein Thema, aber ich Rede von meiner normalen Fahrweise in der das Teil säuft. D.h. 70km einfache Fahrt davon 55km Autobahn, 14 km Landstraße und ein wenig im Ort. Autobahn ist fast durchgängig auf 120 oder sogar bloß 100 beschränkt, d.h. da rollt die Karre im Tempomat vor sich hin.

Dafür ist der Verbrauch indiskutabel und nebenbei der höchste aller meiner 5 Fahrzeuge die ich bislang dafür hatte.


----------



## watercooled (4. Mai 2014)

Naja das nicht. In einem Golf reichts nur zu einem Kübel voll Sand


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kein Thema, aber ich Rede von meiner normalen Fahrweise in der das Teil säuft. D.h. 70km einfache Fahrt davon 55km Autobahn, 14 km Landstraße und ein wenig im Ort. Autobahn ist fast durchgängig auf 120 oder sogar bloß 100 beschränkt, d.h. da rollt die Karre im Tempomat vor sich hin.
> 
> Dafür ist der Verbrauch indiskutabel und nebenbei der höchste aller meiner 5 Fahrzeuge die ich bislang dafür hatte.


 
Okay, dann ist das wirklich viel.
Mein 1er (2l CR Diesel) braucht bei dem Fahrprofil, welches meinem in der Woche stark ähnelt, bei normaler Fahrweise ~5l. 
Und das mit 225er Sportreifen (Pirelli PZero) mit einem recht hohen Rollwiderstand auf 18" Felgen. Mit den 215er Winterreifen auf 17" (Nokian WR A3), die wenig Rollwiderstand besitzen ~4,7l.

btw. das einzige, leistungsschwache Auto, welches mir Spaß beim Fahren macht, ist ein Up 
Fährt sich auf kleinen Nebenstrecken, nur mit mir als Fahrer und ohne Gepäck ganz lustig, bis 100km/h recht flott und dank 3 Zylinder hat er auch noch etwas Klang (besser als die meisten 4 Zylinder)


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hör krieg ich da schon richtig Bock drauf.  Bis auf den Zentrierdorn komm ich sicher an alles ran. Zur Not dreh ich mir den halt inne Firma. Aber erst mal schauen, ob das wirklich die Kupplung ist.
> Was lässt sich ne Werkstatt sowas kosten?


 Wenn das ein Daimler wär, könnte ich dir das sogar sagen. So musst du wohl den Preis bei deinem Händler erfragen.


----------



## watercooled (4. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mich mit diesen 3 Zylindern mittlerweile recht gut anfreunden.


----------



## ich558 (5. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der 1.2 im A1 ist ne Wanderdüne...



Viele sagen den Unterschied zum 1.4 merkt man nicht


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2014)

Der muss hinten unbedingt noch ~2cm runter.


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2014)

Jeder wie er mag  Ich finde den so eigentlich ganz cool.


----------



## watercooled (5. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der muss hinten unbedingt noch ~2cm runter.


 
Bekommst du nicht schon ab und zu Probleme bei der tiefe? Aber schaut super aus dein Auto 

Eben bei FB gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Kein Thema, aber ich Rede von meiner normalen Fahrweise in der das Teil säuft. D.h. 70km einfache Fahrt davon 55km Autobahn, 14 km Landstraße und ein wenig im Ort. Autobahn ist fast durchgängig auf 120 oder sogar bloß 100 beschränkt, d.h. da rollt die Karre im Tempomat vor sich hin.
> 
> Dafür ist der Verbrauch indiskutabel und nebenbei der höchste aller meiner 5 Fahrzeuge die ich bislang dafür hatte.


 
Nen ähnliches Profil habe ich auch täglich... Ich liege da je nach Verkehr zwischen 5,8 und 6,4l/100km mit nen 1,4l-Benzinsauger BJ'02 wenn ich auffer Autobahn so die 90-110 halte (mehr geht im Berufsverkehr auf A2/A391/A395 einfach nicht)... Im Moment mehr dank der tollen Baustelle nach Braunschweig hin auf der A2 ... Bei 70-80 inner Baustelle zeigt mir der Bordcomputer einen Momentanverbrauch von 4,7l/100km an mit deaktivierter Klimaanlage - halte ich allerdings für etwas gewagt...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. Mai 2014)

Die Anzeigen von den Computern sind schon ganz gut. Bei meine Kadett ging der Motor bei einem Versuch bei einer Restreichweite von 0,8km aus - der war Baujahr 89.

Mit nem Opel Omega Kombi (2,2l Benziner 144PS) bin ich mit einer Tankfüllung von Hamburg-Wandsbek bis nach Ulm gekommen - Tempomat 110 und nachts auf der Bahn. Unterwegs wurde ich dreimal von nem XC90 überholt. Der hatte immer locker 180 drauf und war wohl öfters mal zum tanken draussen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage an die KFZ-Mechaniker und Hobbyschrauber.
Mein Auto (Asta G 1,8 ; 92KW ; Bj2001 ; 254tkm) verbraucht Öl.
Wenn ich gesittet fahre 0,6L auf 1000km, wenn ich schnell fahre 1,1L auf 1000km.
Der Motorraum ist furztrocken, es gibt keine Lecks, Pfützen o.ä..
Beim letzten Ölwechsel habe ich mit meinem Mechaniker ein bisl philosophiert, was man da machen kann.
Sein Vorschlag war mal "Öl-Verlust-Stopp" auszuprobieren.
Vorteil: günstig, kann helfen, macht nix kaputt
Nachteil: ....muss nicht helfen.
Laut eigener Aussage hatten sie schon 2-3 Fälle, in denen es half.

Jetzt habe ich bei Obi zugeschlagen (die Dose kostete 10€), und daher wollte ich nur mal vorab wissen, ob hier schonmal jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## norse (5. Mai 2014)

Naja Grund für Överlust sind undichte stellen, kann gut sein das der Motor mit Öl verbrennt ... und wenn alles trocken ist dann scheint der Motor schon nen problem zu haben und das kann gut eine Dichtung sein! Ich bezweifle das dieses Zeugs wirklich was bringt, Sinnvoller ist es die defekte ? Poröse Dichtung zu tauschen bevor noch mehr hin geht ...


----------



## watercooled (5. Mai 2014)

Ist das ein Turbomotor? Welche Farbe hat der Auspuffqualm?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen ähnliches Profil habe ich auch täglich... Ich liege da je nach Verkehr zwischen 5,8 und 6,4l/100km mit nen 1,4l-Benzinsauger BJ'02 wenn ich auffer Autobahn so die 90-110 halte (mehr geht im Berufsverkehr auf A2/A391/A395 einfach nicht)... Im Moment mehr dank der tollen Baustelle nach Braunschweig hin auf der A2 ...



Verkehrsprobleme habe ich selten, meist kann ich die erlaubte Geschwindigkeit (+20) fahren. Heimzus ist gelegentlich Kolonne angesagt. Aber auch mit erträglichen Geschwindigkeiten so um 120. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei 70-80 inner Baustelle zeigt mir der Bordcomputer einen Momentanverbrauch von 4,7l/100km an mit deaktivierter Klimaanlage - halte ich allerdings für etwas gewagt...



Halte ich nicht für gewagt, als Dieselfahrer, du nicht bist, käme mir so ein Wert sehr hoch vor. Mehr wie 2-3l dürften es da nicht sein...

Stichwort Bordcomputer, der zeigt im Audi absolute Fantasiewerte an. Nach dessen Statistik habe ich einen Durchschnitt von 4,8. Das wäre ja ganz OK in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass das Auto zu Anfang ja noch eingefahren wurde und da erfahrungsgemäß der Verbrauch signifikant erhöht ist - stimmt aber leider nicht! Mich würde da schon interessieren ob das Absicht ist und so dem unbedarften Fahrer ein guter Verbrauch suggeriert werden soll?! Wer weiß wieviele Stammtischdiskussionen auf solchen Werten basieren


----------



## aloha84 (5. Mai 2014)

Das es besser ist die Dichtungen zu tauschen ist mir bewusst, aber mit erheblichen Kosten verbunden da ich es nicht selber machen kann.......denn wenn man sowas macht dann richtig: Ventildichtung, Kopfdichtung, Ventilschaftdichtungen usw. dabei wird nebenbei auch noch ein neuer zahnriemen fällig........und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob mir mein Auto das noch wert ist....wie geschrieben 254tkm, da kann nach so einer mega Reparatur auch mal schnell das Getriebe kommen, und man hat den nächsten Kostenfaktor.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ist das ein Turbomotor? Welche Farbe hat der Auspuffqualm?



Nein es ist ein Sauger und der Auspuffqualm ist weder blau (Öl) noch weiß (Kopfdichtung).....


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage an die KFZ-Mechaniker und Hobbyschrauber.
> Mein Auto (Asta G 1,8 ; 92KW ; Bj2001 ; 254tkm) verbraucht Öl.
> Wenn ich gesittet fahre 0,6L auf 1000km, wenn ich schnell fahre 1,1L auf 1000km.
> Der Motorraum ist furztrocken, es gibt keine Lecks, Pfützen o.ä..
> ...


 Lass das Zeug aus dem Motor. Das repariert nicht den verschlissenen Motor. Das soll ja angeblich Ölverlust nach Außen abdichten, was ich für nicht möglich halte. Ist vermutlich nur ein Ölverdicker. Da dein Motor das Öl ja nicht verliert sondern verbrennt, bringt es eh nichts.

Verbrennen tut ein Motor Öl über die Kolbenringe, die Ventilschaftdichtungen, Kopfdichtung(undicht in Richtung Brennraum; sehr selten) oder die Motorentlüftung. Da kann man nur mit dem billigsten anfangen und dann sehen obs was gebracht hat. Wenn dein Schrauber ein Endoskop hat einfach mal bei kaltem Motor Kerzen raus und in die Zylinder reingucken. Auf jeden Fall auch mal die Kerzen genau begutachten ob die gleichmäßig sind oder ob nur 1 Zylinder sich das Öl weghaut.
Teilweise kann man den Ölverbrauch reduzieren, wenn man die Ölsorte wechselt. Kein Baumarkt 5€ Öl fahren, sondern vollsynthetisches dickeres Öl was noch zugelassen ist.

Wenn der Ölverbrauch rapide ansteigt kann das auch auf einen kommenden Motorschaden hindeuten. Druckverlust und Kompressionsmessung wird wahrscheinlich nichts ergeben, weil er ja noch gut läuft.


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bekommst du nicht schon ab und zu Probleme bei der tiefe? Aber schaut super aus dein Auto ]


 
Wenn ich in ein Parkhaus fahre bleibe ich teilweise leicht mit dem Kat hängen. Aber das geht noch... auf der normalen Straße habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Da würden 20/40mm noch ohne Probleme gehen. Mein roter ist auch noch voll fahrbereit und der ist deutlich! tiefer. Nächste Woche sollte der MX3 mit seinem neuen 2.5L Motor auch die erste Runde über den Hof drehen. Gestern den alten Motor ausgebaut, heute und morgen wird der neue Motor abgedichtet. Donnerstag wird der Motor eingebaut, Freitag angeschlossen und Samstag eingestellt samt Probefahrt. Hab leider nach der Arbeit immer nur 2 bis 3 Stunden Zeit sonst wäre das Teil schon längst am laufen.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das soll ja angeblich Ölverlust nach Außen abdichten, was ich für nicht möglich halte. *Ist vermutlich nur ein Ölverdicker*.


 
Dachte ich auch mal, ist es aber nicht.
Viele Dichtungen werden mit der Zeit hart und porös, das liegt an der Verflüchtigung der Weichmacher. Öl-Stop soll diesen Zustand rückgängig machen, bzw. es enthält Weichmacher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2014)

Wie Weichmacher risse im Material schließen soll ist mir trotzdem schleierhaft. Helfen wird es trotzdem nichts, weil du ja gesagt hast das dein Motor das Öl nicht verliert, sondern verbrennt.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal eine Zwischenfrage an die KFZ-Mechaniker und Hobbyschrauber.
> Mein Auto (Asta G 1,8 ; 92KW ; Bj2001 ; 254tkm) verbraucht Öl.
> Wenn ich gesittet fahre 0,6L auf 1000km, wenn ich schnell fahre 1,1L auf 1000km.
> Der Motorraum ist furztrocken, es gibt keine Lecks, Pfützen o.ä..
> ...



Wo ist das problem ? das ist nen ganz normaler Ölverbrauch bei dem Motor, je nachdem wie der Vorbesitzer bzw der Erstbesitzer die karre eingefahren hat. Ich sehe da keine probleme, Opel Typischer Ölverbrauch. Wenn die kiste nich süfft und du auch keine sonderbaren bemerkungen beim Abgas machst, ist alles in Butter, vorallem bei der Hohen Laufleistung und dem alter von dem Motor ist das alles absolut im grünen Rahmen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat Opel eh beim Astra G nen verbrauch von 0.6L auf 1000km Angegeben bei deiner Maschine, sollte im Handbuch drinne stehen wie hoch der zulässige Ölverbrauch ist. 

Aber wie schon gesagt bei der Laufleistung ist das im grünen bereich, vorallem wenn der Motor noch nie komplett überholt wurde können die Kolbenringe schon klein bisl ausgenudelt sein so das der Ölverbrauch steigt, aber das kannst mit nem Kompressionstest einfach rausfinden. Ich würd mir da aber kein aufriss machen.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Mai 2014)

Naja was ist schon "normal"?
Bis 180tkm hat er 0.3L auf 15tkm genommen, daher war das für mich eher normal.
Jetzt wurde es nach und nach mehr, und wenn z.B.: wirklich eine poröse (nicht gerissene) ventilschaftdichtung dafür verantwortlich ist....kommt es ja auf den Versuch an.
Übrigens danke für die vielfältigen Meinungen, schade das noch niemend dabei war der es schonmal getestet hat.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Mai 2014)

Mein alter Mazda 323 (Bj88) hat sich 2002 auch gerne mal einen Liter pro 1000km gegönnt - bei Bleifuss auch etwas mehr. Er lief, kam durch den TÜV und die ASU - und ich sah keinen Grund, nach der Ursache zu suchen. Ist für mich ganz normal, dass ältere Motoren ein wenig Öl brauchen.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Mai 2014)

Qualmt er beim Anfahren etwas Blau wenn der Motor warm ist ?


----------



## aloha84 (6. Mai 2014)

eher nicht....kein blauer und auch kein weißer(dampfartiger^^) Qualm


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt bei der Laufleistung ist das im grünen bereich, vorallem wenn der Motor noch nie komplett überholt wurde können die Kolbenringe schon klein bisl ausgenudelt sein so das der Ölverbrauch steigt, aber das kannst mit nem Kompressionstest einfach rausfinden.



Der Kompressionstest wird überhaubt nichts aussagen. Da muss ein Motor schon richtig derbe kaputt sein, bis man da irgendwas sieht. Selbst bei dem Motor wo ich die Tage ein Foto drin hatte mit geschmolzenen Kolben war Kompression ok und Druckverlust noch ok. Der Motor war aber total hinüber, hat gequalmt wie Sau und sich geschüttelt. Wenn da nicht ein richtig schwerer Schaden vorliegt bringt das recht wenig.

Das einzige was eventuell was sagen könnte wär ein Druckverlusttest bei UT. Ist aber nicht mal eben gemacht.


----------



## dekay55 (6. Mai 2014)

Du bist doch mechaniker, durchn Kompresionstest weis er zumindest mal wie dicht die Kolbenringe noch machen, also nichtssagend ist der sicher nicht. So derbe kaputt muss der garnicht sein das man was sieht, wenn der Original 13-14 haben sollte im gebraucht zustand aber nur noch 10bar hat, würd ich mir schonmal gedanken machen und den Motor genauer anschauen. 

@Aloha eine frage noch, riecht das Öl normal, oder leicht nach Benzin ?


----------



## aloha84 (6. Mai 2014)

Öl ist jetzt knapp 10tkm gelaufen und riecht leicht nach Benzin. (Wechselintervall ist bei 15tkm)


----------



## Beam39 (6. Mai 2014)

Unser Z4 hat in, bis jetzt, 10tkm 0.3L Öl bekommen. Läuft


----------



## dekay55 (6. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Öl ist jetzt knapp 10tkm gelaufen und riecht leicht nach Benzin. (Wechselintervall ist bei 15tkm)



Viel Kurzstrecke oder Langstrecke ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2014)

Bei unseren Dreien tritt bislang noch gar kein Ölverbrauch auf.
Z4 hat 31k km gelaufen, Castrol Edge Formula RS 0W40, Kurzstrecke
1er knapp über 60k km, auch Castrol Edge Formula RS 0W40, Lang und Kurzstrecke
5er ca. 120k km, BMW Standardöl (ich schätze 5W30) ausschließlich Langstrecke


----------



## aloha84 (6. Mai 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Viel Kurzstrecke oder Langstrecke ?



Pro Woche 2 Kurzstrecken (Einkaufen am WE), sonst nur Langstrecke. (fahre am Tag 50km zur Arbeit und zurück....also 100 am Tag)

@MR-C-King

Das sind im Vergleich zu meinem --> Neuwagen.^^
Bis 180tkm brauchte ich von Ölwechsel zu Ölwechsel nicht mal den Peilstab ziehen.


----------



## watercooled (6. Mai 2014)

Wie viel kM sind denn für euch kurz bzw Langstrecke?


----------



## aloha84 (6. Mai 2014)

Kurz ist für mich bis 10km.
Lang ist immer relativ, 50 zur Arbeit ist für mich schon "lang".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kurz ist für mich bis 10km.
> Lang ist immer relativ, 50 zur Arbeit ist für mich schon "lang".


 
Bei mir auch so, zumindest beim 1er und z4.
Beim 5er ist Langstrecke am Tag ca. 200-300km.


----------



## watercooled (6. Mai 2014)

Dann fahr ich ja fast nur Kurzstrecke


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich ja fast nur Kurzstrecke


 
Wird denn bei deinem das Öld enn überhaupt richtig warm, wenn du nur um 10km fährst ?
Mein 1er braucht min 10km bei normaler Fahrweise, bis das Öl auf Betriebstemp ist.
Beim z4 geht's etwas schneller, da nach ungefähr 6km.


----------



## watercooled (6. Mai 2014)

Nein. Wenn ich richtig Gas geben will dann fahr ich natürlich eine ausgedehntere Runde


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnhtfA3dTB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RbBRHaN8j_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9riUmvQbGMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Normal mag ich ja dieses ganz tiefe nicht, aber wenn das Gesamtbild passt... ​


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du bist doch mechaniker, durchn Kompresionstest weis er zumindest mal wie dicht die Kolbenringe noch machen, also nichtssagend ist der sicher nicht. So derbe kaputt muss der garnicht sein das man was sieht, wenn der Original 13-14 haben sollte im gebraucht zustand aber nur noch 10bar hat, würd ich mir schonmal gedanken machen und den Motor genauer anschauen.


 Ich hab schon so viele Kompressionstests gemacht und so oft nix gesehen obwohl der Motor hin war. Selbst Motoren mit 300tkm+ haben bei guter Wartung teilweise nicht mal 1 Bar weniger als der Neuwert. Es ist nicht so das ein Motor über seine Lebendauer massig an Kompression verliert. Denn Verlust an Kompression merkt man sofort in der Spitzenleistung bei einem Saugmotor. Würden Motoren wirklich so viel verlieren, dann hättest du bei 250tkm 20 km/h weniger Topspeed und bei 500tkm dann 40-50 km/h weniger Topspeed. Früher war das mal so das Motoren mit der Zeit einfach verschlissen sind, das ist heuzutage aber eher nicht mehr so.

Ich habe schon Taxis(Diesel) mit 600tkm gemessen, die nur knapp 2 Bar weniger als Original hatten. Da ich auf der Arbeit quasi fast nur Motortest/Instandsetzung mache, habe ich bestimmt schon mehr Kompressions und Druckverlust Tests gemacht als so mancher Geselle bis zu seiner Rente. Wenn sich ein mechanischer Motorschaden nicht durch eindeutige Zeichen andeutet wie z.B. Blaurauch oder Geräusche, dann ist es das Letzte, wonach ich gucke. Die Mechanik bei neuen Motoren ist sehr gut geworden und meist nicht mehr die Fehlerursache. Schäden an der Mechnik entstehen meist durch externe Faktoren, quasi den ganzen anderen Krempel der so am Motor sitzt. Mechanische Schäden die so noch entstehen sind oft Material/konstruktionsbedingt.


@Zappaesk
Das SLS Getriebe können wir nur teilinstandsetzen. Steuereinheiten, Wedis und Flansche können wir tauschen. Unsere DKGs können wir komplett selber machen. Da bekommen wir alles einzeln.


----------



## Mewtos (6. Mai 2014)

Mein Flitzer ist der Seat Ibiza 1.6 TDI Style 

MfG
Mewtos


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> @Zappaesk
> Das SLS Getriebe können wir nur teilinstandsetzen. Steuereinheiten, Wedis und Flansche können wir tauschen. Unsere DKGs können wir komplett selber machen. Da bekommen wir alles einzeln.



Mein Reden! 

Ich wollte allerdings kein instandgesetztes DKG haben. Da fehlt ja die komplette Abnahme auf dem Prüfstand! Das ist ja reine Glücksache...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2014)

Die Reparaturanleitungen sind schon sehr präzise. Wenn man sich daran hält sehe ich kein Problem, warum es nicht gehen sollte. Der Prüfstand in der Werkstatt ist der Realtest auf der Straße.  Daimler wird sicher nichts freigeben, was hinterher in Schrott endet.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Reparaturanleitungen sind schon sehr präzise. Wenn man sich daran hält sehe ich kein Problem, warum es nicht gehen sollte. Der Prüfstand in der Werkstatt ist der Realtest auf der Straße.  Daimler wird sicher nichts freigeben, was hinterher in Schrott endet.



Ohne Prüfstandsfreigabe keine Gewährleistung. In der Werkstatt sind viele Dinge schlicht nicht leistbar, die bei einer Getriebemontage nebst EOL Abnahme, Teach-In verschiedener Parameter usw. notwendig sind um einen gewissen Qualitätsstandard zu halten. Im Galle einer Reparatur würde definitiv jegliche Gewährleistung von Seiten des Zulieferers erlöschen - darauf lässt sich kein OEM und erst recht kein Zulieferer ein.

Was Daimler mit seinen Fahrzeugen bzw Getrieben macht und zulässt ist deren Sache. Als Getriebelieferant darf man sich auf sowas nicht einlassen, das wäre Harakiri!

Wie siehts denn mit dem ZF Inline Handschalter aus? Ich gehe davon aus, dass der auch nicht repariert wird. Wenn doch, dann gibts in den Lieferverträgen sehr interessante Klauseln...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2014)

Puh, das müsste ich gucken. Wenn die Getriebe z.B. in der aktuellen C-Klasse und dem Vorgänger sitzen, dann können wir die auf jeden Fall auch instandsetzen und haben das auch schon gemacht. Es wird bei Daimler sowieso viel mehr instandgesetzt als z.B. VW. Wenn da der Ventildeckel nen bischen sifft, dann kommt da nen Tauschmotor rein.

Schlecht finde ich das auch nicht. Ich hab Arbeit die spaß macht und in den Anleitungen ist jeder Furz beschrieben. Ich hatte selber schon bei Motoren den ganzen Kurbeltrieb auseinander und anschließend liefen die wieder wunderbar. Bei Automatikgetrieben hab ich auch schonmal Planetensätze getauscht und alles top. Andere würden nicht mal die Schrauben von den Kurbelwellen Hauptlagern anfassen und lieber vorsorglich einen Tauschmotor bestellen. Es ist schade das man heuzutage immer mehr zum Teiletauscher wird. Was ich aber machen kann und was Sinn ergibt, dass setze ich aber Instand.

Wie gesagt ich hatte bis jetzt noch kein DKG offen und kann es nicht beurteilen wie schwer es ist. Wenn ich mal dazu komme eins zu zerlegen, werd ich mal davon berichten. In sachen Getriebe bin ich nur "Aushilfe", da haben wir nen anderen Fachmann für, der es fast nur macht. Ich bin der, der den ganzen Tag nur Motoren bastelt.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2014)

http://youtu.be/ml8B6_FNs64

De gute Golf...


----------



## winner961 (9. Mai 2014)

Tja zu schnell Gefahren und keine Erfahrung mit dem Grenzbereich und dieser Rennstrecke.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Heavy VW Golf 5 GTI Crash Unfall Nordschleife Nürburgring Touristenfahrt 01.05.2014 - YouTube
> 
> De gute Golf...


 
Armes Auto,  aber auch im Crash hat es seine Bestimmung erfüllt. Es hat sich geopfert um seine Insassen zu schützen ...

@winner961:   In aller Fairness muss man sagen, dass das vermutlich eine der anspruchsvollsten Rennstrecken ist, die es so gibt.   Und besonders die Fuchsröhre ist berüchtigt ...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Armes Auto,  aber auch im Crash hat es seine Bestimmung erfüllt. Es hat sich geopfert um seine Insassen zu schützen ...


Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es einigen Autobesitzern andersrum lieber wäre.


Stryke7 schrieb:


> @winner961:   In aller Fairness muss man sagen, dass das vermutlich eine der anspruchsvollsten Rennstrecken ist, die es so gibt.   Und besonders die Fuchsröhre ist berüchtigt ...


 Das glaube ich sofort. Nicht umsonst wird sie ja auch gerne für Testfahrten von Autoherstellern benutzt.


----------



## JC88 (9. Mai 2014)

Der Fahrer vom Golf kann ja glücklich sein das er sich nicht noch überschlagen hat.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich denke es ist auch ohne Überschlag ein (wirtschaftlicher) Totalschaden. Ein Überschlag hätte wohl nur noch zu (weiteren) Verletzungen beim Fahrer geführt.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Armes Auto, aber auch im Crash hat es seine Bestimmung erfüllt. Es hat sich geopfert um seine Insassen zu schützen ...
> 
> @winner961: In aller Fairness muss man sagen, dass das vermutlich eine der anspruchsvollsten Rennstrecken ist, die es so gibt. Und besonders die Fuchsröhre ist berüchtigt ...


 
Tja und genau deswegen weil das eigentlich bekannt ist vorallem in der Fuchsröhre passt sollte man seine grenzen NICHT auf der Nordschleife austesten. In dem fall kann ich nur sagen. Selbst schuld, da gibts auch kein mitleid. Und der Golf, das ist halt nen Golf ist nicht schade drum. Kann man nur hoffen das kein Beifahrer dabei war der sich verletzt hat.

Aber abgesehen vom Auto wird das ein sehr sehr teures Vergnügen, Leitplanke, Abschleppkosten, usw hat alles der Fahrer zu tragen, man sieht ja deutlich das es eigenverschulden ist.


----------



## winner961 (9. Mai 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Tja und genau deswegen weil das eigentlich bekannt ist vorallem in der Fuchsröhre passt sollte man seine grenzen NICHT auf der Nordschleife austesten. In dem fall kann ich nur sagen. Selbst schuld, da gibts auch kein mitleid. Und der Golf, das ist halt nen Golf ist nicht schade drum. Kann man nur hoffen das kein Beifahrer dabei war der sich verletzt hat.
> 
> Aber abgesehen vom Auto wird das ein sehr sehr teures Vergnügen, Leitplanke, Abschleppkosten, usw hat alles der Fahrer zu tragen, man sieht ja deutlich das es eigenverschulden ist.


 
Richtig dekay. Deshalb hab ich bis jetzt nur einmal bei einer Testfahrt in der grünen Hölle dabei. Um auf einer Rennstrecke schnell zu sein braucht man nicht einen starken Wagen sondern Gefühl und Einschätzungsvermögen und als wichtigstes Erfahrung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Heavy VW Golf 5 GTI Crash Unfall Nordschleife Nürburgring Touristenfahrt 01.05.2014 - YouTube
> 
> De gute Golf...


 Innen angefahren + im Knick schon gebremst, das macht man auch nicht. Zu schnell war der sicherlich nicht, wenn der Motor Serie war. Richtig angefahren geht die bis ~250PS mit "normalen" Serienwagen voll. Mein A3 schafft unten in der Fuchsröhre auch grade mal knapp über 200 das ist bei dem Grip da unten kein Thema.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Mai 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Aber abgesehen vom Auto wird das ein sehr sehr teures Vergnügen, Leitplanke, Abschleppkosten, usw hat alles der Fahrer zu tragen, man sieht ja deutlich das es eigenverschulden ist.


 
Oh ja.. Sehr sehr teuer, da wird der Schaden am Golf wahrscheinlich nen Witz dagegen sein.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Mai 2014)

Tja. Ohne entsprechende Vorbereitung sollte man ncht auf anspruchsvolle Strecken (schnell) fahren. Ich habe auch insgesamt 6 Fahrsicherheitstrainings hinter mir und würde bei so einer Strecke definitiv erstmal ein paar Runden als Beifahrer und danach ein paar gemütliche Runden als Fahrer drehen, bevor ich auch nur ansatzweise ans Limit von mir oder meinem Wagen gehen würde.

Gehört wohl für den Golf-Fahrer in die Kategorie: "Lernen durch Schmerzen" - die soll ja wohl sehr einprägsam sein.


----------



## winner961 (9. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Tja. Ohne entsprechende Vorbereitung sollte man ncht auf anspruchsvolle Strecken (schnell) fahren. Ich habe auch insgesamt 6 Fahrsicherheitstrainings hinter mir und würde bei so einer Strecke definitiv erstmal ein paar Runden als Beifahrer und danach ein paar gemütliche Runden als Fahrer drehen, bevor ich auch nur ansatzweise ans Limit von mir oder meinem Wagen gehen würde.
> 
> Gehört wohl für den Golf-Fahrer in die Kategorie: "Lernen durch Schmerzen" - die soll ja wohl sehr einprägsam sein.


 
Dem Stimme ich zu. Ging mir bei meiner ersten Steilkurvenfahrt nicht anders nur hätte ich damals einen Fahrtrainer dabei der es mir erklärt hat und auch auf Probleme und deren Beseitigung aufmerksam gemacht hat.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Gehört wohl für den Golf-Fahrer in die Kategorie: "Lernen durch Schmerzen" - die soll ja wohl sehr einprägsam sein.



Schmerzen wird er bekommen wenn er die Rechnung hat, ohne den Schaden am Auto wird der da nen 5 Stelligen Betrag los sein, vorallem die Leitplanken sind nicht billig dort, Das Busgeld wird geringer sein, aber evt ist er sogar sein Lappen jetzt erstmal los weiß nicht wie das nach dem neuen Punkte System gehandelt wird. Die Abschleppkosten, Reinigungskosten wegen verlorener Betriebsmittel usw usw. 
Wenn all das keine lehre ist, dann gehört dem Fahrer der Führerschein für immer abgenommen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr vielleicht mal dran gedacht dass der Fahrer schon seit 10 Jahren auf der NOS fährt und einfach mal nen Fahrfehler gemacht hat? 
Ihr wisst doch garnicht wieviel Erfahrung der Fahrer hat aber trotzdem urteilt ihr gleich alle..
Finde ich nicht richtig


----------



## winner961 (9. Mai 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht mal dran gedacht dass der Fahrer schon seit 10 Jahren auf der NOS fährt und einfach mal nen Fahrfehler gemacht hat?
> Ihr wisst doch garnicht wieviel Erfahrung der Fahrer hat aber trotzdem urteilt ihr gleich alle..
> Finde ich nicht richtig


 
Wenn du zehn Jahre lang Rennerdahrung hast solltest du dir bewusst sein wie du bremsen musst und das Auto kennst du dann wahrscheinlich auch im Grenzbereich.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Mai 2014)

Fehler passieren immer, auch ein Vettel verbremst sich mal, oder beschleunigt zu zeitig aus der Kurve raus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Unfall durch's Bremsen verursacht wurde. Für mich sieht das danach aus, dass er etwas zu weit auf den Curb und mit dem Heck minimal ins Gras gekommen ist, bzw. vor dem Curb schon minimal auf dem Gras fährt. Dadurch ist dann das Heck ausgebrochen.



winner961 schrieb:


> Wenn du zehn Jahre lang Rennerdahrung hast  solltest du dir bewusst sein wie du bremsen musst und das Auto kennst du  dann wahrscheinlich auch im Grenzbereich.


 
Es reicht schon, wenn vorher einer minimal BTM verloren hat, um im Grenzbereich sowas zu verursachen.
Selbst den besten Fahrern können Fehler auf der NoS passieren. Und schnell war der. Wenn der in die Fuchsröhre maximal beschleunigt hat, htte der min. 200km/h am untersten Punkt der Fuchsröhre drauf. Zumindest wenn der GTI nicht gechippt war.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Mai 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Fehler passieren immer, auch ein Vettel  verbremst sich mal, oder beschleunigt zu zeitig aus der Kurve  raus.


Stimmt. Aber dank der Erfahrung schmiert dann das Auto nicht so ab wie der Golf im Video. Und ein Formel 1 Auto ist denke ich ein klein wenig schwerer zu fahren als ein golf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2014)

Nen Fahrfehler war es auf jeden Fall. Man sieht ja das er viel zu weit innen angefahren hat. Normalerweise kommt man wenn man richtig fährt sehr grade aus der Kurve, wie die beiden Autos hinter ihm.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Mai 2014)

Ja, viel zu weit innen angefahren und dann deutlich zu weit nach außen getrieben.

Edit: Wie schnell so ein etwa gemachter M3 selbst im Drift ist : How to oversteer a Racecar - M3 Drift on the Nuerburgring Nordschleife - YouTube


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2014)

Heute auf der Autobahn den neuen TT und X6M als Erlkönig und CLA 45 AMG gesehen- schick schick mMn


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2014)

Neben mir im Stau stand gestern oder vorgestern irgendwas getarntes. Größe und Form erinnerte an den 5er BMW, vier Endrohre, "Lufteinlass" anner Seite ähnlich aktueller M5... Jemand ne Idee - hab leider kein Foto gemacht...


----------



## killer196 (9. Mai 2014)

Nächster m5? Oder villt n m4?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Mai 2014)

M5 30 Jahre.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Neben mir im Stau stand gestern oder vorgestern irgendwas getarntes. Größe und Form erinnerte an den 5er BMW, vier Endrohre, "Lufteinlass" anner Seite ähnlich aktueller M5... Jemand ne Idee - hab leider kein Foto gemacht...


 
Du kommst mit dem Profilbild hier an, und erzählst uns du konntest kein Foto machen ??  

Nichtmal mit dem Handy ?  

Könnte natürlich alles mögliche sein ...  


Hamann hat bereits einen M5 mit sehr üppigen Be- und Entlüftungen vorgestellt... 
http://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skalier...mbqf-1373021134-31146516/2,w=650,c=0.bild.jpg


Findest du bei Google vielleicht etwas, was ähnlich aussieht?



Edit: 
Wie kann man aus einem schönen 3er BMW bitte einen Pickup machen ?!?!   Gehts noch?
http://img2.sportauto.de/Erlkoenig-BMW-M3-Pickup-articleTitle-a150eb6b-464233.jpg


----------



## Beam39 (10. Mai 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Nächster m5? Oder villt n m4?


 
M4 is schon draußen und vom nächsten 5er gibts (soweit ich weiß) noch nicht mal vom Normalen Erlkönige


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du kommst mit dem Profilbild hier an, und erzählst uns du konntest kein Foto machen ??
> 
> Nichtmal mit dem Handy ?


 
Kamerarucksack -> Kofferraum und das SGS2 erkennt schon seit nem halben Jahr keine Speicherkarten mehr  ...

Ich google mich nachher mal durch. Mal sehen ob ich fündig werde .


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Mai 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> M5 30 Jahre.


 
Wie ich bereits sagte - wird ein M5 30 Jahre gewesen sein. M3 & M4 fahren ohne Camo, neuer 5er ist noch in weiter Ferne, ganz zu schweigen vom M5. Beim M6 steht nichts neues an, und Tuner fahren vergleichsweise selten durch die Gegend, und dann auch eher selten mit Camo.


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> M5 30 Jahre.



Der ist ja schon ungetarnt  veröffentlicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wie kann man aus einem schönen 3er BMW bitte einen Pickup machen ?!?!   Gehts noch?
> http://img2.sportauto.de/Erlkoenig-BMW-M3-Pickup-articleTitle-a150eb6b-464233.jpg



Soweit ich weiß, gehört der der M GmbH. Würde mal umgebaut.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Der ist ja schon ungetarnt  veröffentlicht.


 
Das hat auf die Prototypen keinen Einfluss. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass bisher lediglich Bilder veröffentlicht wurden - Bestellungen sind erst ab 21. Mai möglich, Serienbaubeginn im Juni.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Das hat auf die Prototypen keinen Einfluss. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass bisher lediglich Bilder veröffentlicht wurden - Bestellungen sind erst ab 21. Mai möglich, Serienbaubeginn im Juni.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es von dem überhaupt getarnte Prototypen gab. Ich bin sicher, dass ich das sonst mitbekommen hätte.


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du kommst mit dem Profilbild hier an, und erzählst uns du konntest kein Foto machen ??
> 
> Nichtmal mit dem Handy ?


 
Er wollte wohl keinen Punkt in Flensburg riskieren. Alternative wäre gewesen den Motor auszumachen, den Zündschlüssel abzuziehen, diesen demonstrativ hochhalten während man mit dem Handy ein Bild macht.


----------



## roadgecko (10. Mai 2014)

Zähl das auch bei Keyless Go ?


----------



## watercooled (10. Mai 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Er wollte wohl keinen Punkt in Flensburg riskieren. Alternative wäre gewesen den Motor auszumachen, den Zündschlüssel abzuziehen, diesen demonstrativ hochhalten während man mit dem Handy ein Bild macht.


 
Ach du machst das auch immer so? 

Warum bekommt man eigentlich keine Punkte für zu laute Musik im Karren? Das wär doch mal was.

Es kann mir doch keiner Erzähler das er bei dröhnendem 30€ Bassrollen Gewitter noch irgendwas vom Verkehr mitbekommt.


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2014)

Das Gesetzt ist so wie es ist eh völliger Blödsinn. Das Handy darf man nicht anfassen. Aber rauchen, essen, trinken, am Navi rumspielen, an der Auto-Multimediaeinheit rumspielen, usw. 
Wenn man einfach so mit einer Hand fährt wird die Polizei vermutlich auch nichts machen.
Das Ablenkende ist ja das Telefonat selber, da hilft auch eine FSE nicht weiter.




ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht mal dran gedacht dass der Fahrer schon seit 10 Jahren auf der NOS fährt und einfach mal nen Fahrfehler gemacht hat?
> Ihr wisst doch garnicht wieviel Erfahrung der Fahrer hat aber trotzdem urteilt ihr gleich alle..
> Finde ich nicht richtig


 
Ich finde es allgemein ziemlich dämlich als Hobby-Rennfahrer mit einem Straßenwagen und dann auch noch ohne Helm auf einer Rennstrecke mit "Renntempo" drüberzubügeln. Die Ideallinie mit 2 mm Abstand zur Grasnabe zu fahren senkt das Risiko auch nicht gerade.
Zumindest auf so einer gefährlichen Strecke, wo man gleich in der Leitplanke sitzt.


----------



## watercooled (10. Mai 2014)

Und vor allem darf ich das Handy ja bedienen sobald es in einer Halterung im Auto sitzt....
Gehört dringend mal überarbeitet.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie kann man aus einem schönen 3er BMW bitte einen Pickup machen ?!?!   Gehts noch?
> http://img2.sportauto.de/Erlkoenig-BMW-M3-Pickup-articleTitle-a150eb6b-464233.jpg



Nachfolger für die El Camino Fahrer? Da fehlt der Zielgruppe dann aber sicher der große V8 unter der Haube


----------



## Mosed (10. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und vor allem darf ich das Handy ja bedienen sobald es in einer Halterung im Auto sitzt....
> Gehört dringend mal überarbeitet.


 
Nein, darf man nicht! Du darfst bei laufendem Motor dein Handy in keinster Weise anfassen. Nicht mal zum Anruf ablehnen. Das ist ja das tolle an dem Gesetz. Ein reines Navi bedienen ist ok, aber das Smartphone mit laufender Navi-App darf nicht berührt werden.
Soweit die letzten Gerichtsurteile, die ich kenne.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es von dem überhaupt getarnte Prototypen gab. Ich bin sicher, dass ich das sonst mitbekommen hätte.


 
Dann erzähl mal, was es sonst sein könnte. Du hast das ja sicher mitbekommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Nein, darf man nicht! Du darfst bei laufendem Motor dein Handy in keinster Weise anfassen. Nicht mal zum Anruf ablehnen. Das ist ja das tolle an dem Gesetz. Ein reines Navi bedienen ist ok, aber das Smartphone mit laufender Navi-App darf nicht berührt werden.
> Soweit die letzten Gerichtsurteile, die ich kenne.


 
Tja, das tut mir aber leid,  dass ich die aus-versehen-noch-offene-blitzerapp nicht ausmachen darf  

--> Dieses Regelung ist ebenfalls absolut unangepasst    Kein Mensch hängt sich mehr nen Radarwarner ins Auto ...  Das Smartphone machts.  
Wenn man einen Beifahrer hat, ist eh alles gut, der darf das Ding nämlich bedienen.  


Ich meine aber auch, dass ein Handy in der Windschutzscheibenhalterung genutzt werden darf ...   der Unterschied zu den meisten Navis geht gegen null.  


Zum Fotografieren hätte es übrigens gereicht den Motor auszumachen und die Handbremse zu ziehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal, was es sonst sein könnte. Du hast das ja sicher mitbekommen.



Woher soll ich wissen was das war? Ich war nicht dabei und hab das Ding nicht gesehen. Es kann alles mögliche inkl. nem Scherz sein.

Ich sag nur, dass es vermutlich nicht die weiter oben genannte M5 Variante ist, weil ich ziemlich gut weiß was BMW so laufen hat. 

Abgesehen davon macht es keinen Sinn einen vollgetarnten Prototypen zu bauen für ein bereits am Markt eingeführtes Modell, das im wesentlichen nur nen leistungsgesteigerten Motor und ein wenig Zierat bekommt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo, hat jemand noch Tipps für einen guten Tuner für BMW ? 

Es geht um einen E90 335i, gemacht werden soll Abgasanlage und Mapping, könnte man also als Stage 1 bezeichnen. Wir hatten schon überlegt zu JP Performance, wobei ich nicht wirklich überzeugt bin das er es so gut macht, ist halt nur ein Typ ausm TV. Oder zu KKS Performance, da es hier sozusagen inner Stadt ist.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Mai 2014)

GPower fragen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2014)

AC Schnitzer / BMW Automobile / Produkte / Modelle / 3er / E90 Limousine (2005 - 2012) / Technik


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand noch Tipps für einen guten Tuner für BMW ?
> 
> Es geht um einen E90 335i, gemacht werden soll Abgasanlage und Mapping, könnte man also als Stage 1 bezeichnen. Wir hatten schon überlegt zu JP Performance, wobei ich nicht wirklich überzeugt bin das er es so gut macht, ist halt nur ein Typ ausm TV. Oder zu KKS Performance, da es hier sozusagen inner Stadt ist.


 
Zu JP  würde ich empfehlen,  mal seinen Youtube-Kanal anzuschauen.   Meiner Meinung nach hat der Mann doch recht viel Ahnung und bastelt nicht nur irgendwas zusammen. 


Bei BMW gibts sonst Hamann oder GPower oder Schnitzer, aber die sind alle nicht billig


----------



## watercooled (10. Mai 2014)

Wenn JP in der nähe ist dann fragt doch mal an.
Er ist zwar "ein Typ aus dem TV" aber ich glaube nicht das der nur annähernd irgendetwas schlechtes/nicht ausgereiftes verkauft.


----------



## Cinnayum (10. Mai 2014)

Ich würde, wenn überhaupt, nur zu jemandem gehen, der auch "werksfrische" Getunte verkauft.

GPower oder Schnitzer möglicherweise. Alpina macht ja glaube ich überhaupt kein "Hinterher"-Tuning.

Ergebnis meines Tunings war u.a. 2 kaputte Lader, 1 geplatzter Abgaskrümmer (Temperatur zu hoch) und als mögliche Spätfolge ne kaputte Kupplung und entweder Verteilergetriebe oder Antriebswelle. Das hab ich aber nicht mehr ausklamüsert, sondern die Kiste verkauft...
Jeden 1,5-ten Sommer neue Reifen und neue Bremsen muss man natürlich auch rechnen.

Falls es für deine Entscheidung von Belang ist: War ein 2003 E46 FL 330xd. Lief vor dem Tuning ~230 auf der Geraden und hinterher irgendwas über 265 (Tacho). Der letzte Strich ist ja bei 250, ab dann wird das abschätzen schwer. GPS hatte ich damals noch nicht. Das Tuning wurde 2005 wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Es gibt weitaus mehr Teile zu wechseln, als nur die, die die Leistung erbringen. Auch die, die sie hinterher aushalten müssen, sollten entsprechend dimensioniert sein.
Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die 3er Plattform völlig mit Gewicht überladen. V.a. die Bremsanlage und Aufhängung ist mit den 6-Zylinder-Modellen schon am Ende.
Der 330d hat nicht mal mehr 400kg Zuladung (außer dem Fahrer, der "kostet" nix). 4 Leute + Koffer in den Urlaub -> Fehlanzeige.

Der M3 steht wegen Motorsportbauteilen besser da, aber an nem 335i würde ich es nicht übertreiben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2014)

JP ist leider nicht umme Ecke, wir sind hier bei Berlin und er drüben im Pott. 

Viel mehr Leistung braucht es ja nicht, es geht ja auch um besseres Ansprechverhalten und Sound. Ich kenne die Videos von JP, und glaube schon das er Ahnung hat, aber denke mal auch das er durch seine große Bekanntheit einfach auch teurer ist als andere. Man möchte ja auch gerne ein vernünftiges P/L Verhältnis haben. 

Der Wagen wurde immer gut geflegt und hat glaube noch keine 40 tausend runter. Er hat ja jetzt 316 Ps und nach dem Tuning denke mal sinds dann 350-400. Denke das passt scon. 

Wie sieht es bei BMW mit Wasserkühler und Ölkühler aus ? sind die am Limit, sollte man die tauschen oder gehen die noch ? LLK Muss denke mal mitgetauscht werden, so klein wie der Originale ist.

Wichtig is halt auch das die Leute sauber mappen, und durch falsches mapping nicht später irgendwas hopps geht. Man hört ja da auch schon einige Storys..


----------



## roadgecko (10. Mai 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn überhaupt, nur zu jemandem gehen, der auch "werksfrische" Getunte verkauft.
> 
> GPower oder Schnitzer möglicherweise. Alpina macht ja glaube ich überhaupt kein "Hinterher"-Tuning.
> 
> ...



35Km/h mehr in der Vmax ist aber auch schon eine Hausnummer. Was wurde denn bei dir alles gemacht ?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon macht es keinen Sinn einen vollgetarnten Prototypen zu bauen für ein bereits am Markt eingeführtes Modell, das im wesentlichen nur nen leistungsgesteigerten Motor und ein wenig Zierat bekommt.


 
Es hieß nie, dass er vollgetarnt ist - und da Front/Türgriffe/Seitenluftauslässe verändert wurden, kann man da schon einiges abkleben. Auch aus Marketing-Sicht kann es Sinn machen - damit sich in Blogs und Foren wie hier der Kopf darüber zerrissen wird, und das Modell ins Gespräch kommt.

Außer dem 30 Jahre gibt es auch wie gesagt zur Zeit eigentlich nichts, was testbar wäre (zumindest öffentlich). Wie gesagt - neuer 5er scheidet aus, 4er/6er und Co. auch + Poster redete klar vom 5er. Tuner nicht, Scherz - von wem? Am meisten Sinn machen würde 30 Jahre. Gut, generell müssten eigentlich im Moment nicht viele Erlkönig 5er umherfahren, aber ich bleibe dabei - der 30 Jahre macht am meisten Sinn (oder auch nicht).

@nfsgame: Nächstes Mal gefälligst ein Foto machen !


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2014)

Ich würde entweder zu BBM Motorsport, ManTec Racing (Günter Manhart), Alpha N Performance oder 1erForum Forumstuner MS-Chiptuning (viel Erfahrung mit dem 35i Motor) gehen.
Schon mal über COBB oder JB4 nachgedacht ?
Btw. Motor ein N54 oder N55 ?
Und nicht zu GPower gehen. Die bringen verdammt viel Müll an den Mann.


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2014)

Was ist das was da von den Bremsen bröckelt?


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was ist das was da von den Bremsen bröckelt?


 
Dein Schutzengel.


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2014)

Hä?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich würde entweder zu BBM Motorsport, ManTec Racing (Günter Manhart), Alpha N Performance oder 1erForum Forumstuner MS-Chiptuning (viel Erfahrung mit dem 35i Motor) gehen.
> Schon mal über COBB oder JB4 nachgedacht ?
> Btw. Motor ein N54 oder N55 ?
> Und nicht zu GPower gehen. Die bringen verdammt viel Müll an den Mann.


 

Ist ein N54. Hört sich schonmal gut an, werde mir die mal anschauen. Welcher davon ist am besten, oder soll man eher schauen was näher dran ist ? 

COBB und JB4 sind doch wenn ich jetzt richtig sehe so fertige ECU upgrades, weiß nicht wo da genau der Vorteil ist, kannst du dazu vllt. etwas genauer erläutern ? 

Also eigentlich soll halt auch alles in einem Laden gemacht werden. Kann man mit der Serien ECU die Map selber anpassen (also der Tuner)? Weil dann ist ja COBB und JB4 sinnlos, da es ja eigentlich besser ist das Steuergerät direkt auf das Auto abzustimmen, das ist ja so wie bei den PC mit dem Overclocking, jede CPU ist anders und man muss immer individuell OCen. Also is doch besser wenn der Tuner dann das Auto direkt auf die Mods anpasst, ich denke mal nicht das sowas infrage kommt, mit dem Zeug ausn USA bestellen undso. Der Typ will eher alles fertig gemacht haben in der Werkstatt und sich nicht viel damit beschäftigen, er hat sowieso keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was ist das was da von den Bremsen bröckelt?


 Das nennt sich Bremsscheibe, was da bröckelt.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Mai 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn überhaupt, nur zu jemandem gehen, der auch "werksfrische" Getunte verkauft.
> 
> GPower oder Schnitzer möglicherweise. Alpina macht ja glaube ich überhaupt kein "Hinterher"-Tuning.
> 
> ...


 
Die Turbos vom 3l Diesel waren nie wirklich für ihre Standfestigkeit bekannt. War doch dann der mit 204ps oder? Wieviel seid ihr denn da rauf mit den PS? Ich kenne einige die ihre 3l Diesel und 2.5l kennfeldoptimiert haben und alle laufen sie seit mehreren TKM einwandfrei. Einer hat schon über 170tkm mit dem Tuning gemacht. Aber alle bewegen sich so bei +-40ps.

Die 335i Motoren sind ziemlich standfest so wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe, besonders das JB4 im VFL is Sahne wie ich finde.


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Bremsscheibe, was da bröckelt.



Ja aber wieso bröckelt das von oben? Ich kenn mich was sowas betrifft nicht aus


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2014)

Ist doch nur die Bremse, wer braucht die schon?  Ein Auto wird doch zum Fahren gebaut, und die Bremse bewirkt sowieso nur das Gegenteil!


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2014)

Da oben kann es in Ruhe rosten. Dann bröckelt es irgendwann ab. Die Scheibe sieht sowieso schon sehr verschlissen aus, eventuell ist die schon unter Maß! Ist das der 2. Satz Klotze auf der Scheibe? Am besten mal mit nem Bremsscheiben-Messchieber nachmessen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2014)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Es hieß nie, dass er vollgetarnt ist - und da Front/Türgriffe/Seitenluftauslässe verändert wurden, kann man da schon einiges abkleben. Auch aus Marketing-Sicht kann es Sinn machen - damit sich in Blogs und Foren wie hier der Kopf darüber zerrissen wird, und das Modell ins Gespräch kommt.



Nun, die Erprobung die ich kenne von dem Ding ist mit optisch normalen M5s gemacht worden. Es erscheint mir zumindest fraglich ob es da überhaupt getarnte Prototypen gab/gibt. Der Mehrwert eines anderen Türgriffs in der Fahrzeugerprobung erschließt sich mir jedenfalls erst mal nicht. Ich mag das nicht ausschließen, aber da sich nfsgame nicht mal sicher war obs ein BMW war würde ich da kein Geld drauf wetten. Zumal er einen teilgetarnten BMW sicher als solchen erkannt hätte. Es gibt ja durchaus einige Fahrzeuge in der Größe und Lufteinlässe an der Seite (die auch Fake sein können bei nem Erlkönig) ist jetzt auch keine Erfindung von BMW!



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Außer dem 30 Jahre gibt es auch wie gesagt zur Zeit eigentlich nichts, was testbar wäre (zumindest öffentlich). Wie gesagt - neuer 5er scheidet aus, 4er/6er und Co. auch + Poster redete klar vom 5er. Tuner nicht, Scherz - von wem?



Scherz von irgendeinem Witzbold, wäre nicht das erste Auto dass als "Biene-Maya" unterwegs ist aber in echt nur ein normaler Serientyp ist. Damit erweckt man ne Menge Aufmerksamkeit! Wer schonmal mit nem getarnten Auto gefahren ist kann das bestätigen. Da erlebt man was!


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Scherz von irgendeinem Witzbold, wäre nicht das erste Auto dass als "Biene-Maya" unterwegs ist aber in echt nur ein normaler Serientyp ist. Damit erweckt man ne Menge Aufmerksamkeit! Wer schonmal mit nem getarnten Auto gefahren ist kann das bestätigen. Da erlebt man was!


 Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Prototypen nicht wengier erkannt würden, wenn sie ungetarnt fahren    Ein Großteil der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer hat doch zu wenig Ahnung, um das zu bemerken ...


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da oben kann es in Ruhe rosten. Dann bröckelt es irgendwann ab. Die Scheibe sieht sowieso schon sehr verschlissen aus, eventuell ist die schon unter Maß! Ist das der 2. Satz Klotze auf der Scheibe? Am besten mal mit nem Bremsscheiben-Messchieber nachmessen.



Nein erster Satz mit 33000km bisher. Wäre sie schon so abgenutzt hätten sie mir das beim 30k Service bestimmt gesagt und an der Bremskraft müsste man es eigentlich auch noch merken oder? Zumindest hat sie die Vollbremsung gestern auf der AB bestens gemeistert


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Prototypen nicht wengier erkannt würden, wenn sie ungetarnt fahren    Ein Großteil der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer hat doch zu wenig Ahnung, um das zu bemerken ...


 
Das hängt von der Type ab. Um mal bei BMW zu bleiben, wenn du mit nem F45 ungetarnt unterwegs bist, dann erkennt praktisch jeder, dass dies kein "normaler" BMW ist. Oder der kommende Mini Clubman, der ein richtiger Kombi wird... da gibts genug Beispiele.

Klar, ein neuer Golf braucht nicht getarnt werden, da sehen eh seit der 4er Generation alle gleich aus...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist ein N54. Hört sich schonmal gut an, werde mir die mal anschauen. Welcher davon ist am besten, oder soll man eher schauen was näher dran ist ?
> 
> COBB und JB4 sind doch wenn ich jetzt richtig sehe so fertige ECU upgrades, weiß nicht wo da genau der Vorteil ist, kannst du dazu vllt. etwas genauer erläutern ?


 
Ok, N54 ist schon mal gut 
Leistungsmäßig sind da standhafte ~400PS mit wenig Modifikationen (z.B. LLK) kein Problem. Beim N55 ist bei etwa 360-370PS Schluss.
Kannst von der Entfernung her gucken. Die von mir genannten machen ihre Arbeit alle sehr gut.
Zum JB4 und COBB: Sind natürlich etwas unterhalb von einer "echten" KFO anzusiedeln, funktionieren aber auch sehr gut. Sind soweit ich weiß auch anpassbar, bieten verschiede Mappings und voll konfigurierbar. Außerdem kann man viele Sachen über die Lenkradtasten einstellen. Ab besten noch im Netz gucken, mit JB4 und COBB hab ich nur etwas Grundwissen 
Hier noch was zum JB4: http://www.e90-forum.de/e90-e91-e92-e93-motor-getriebe-auspuff/24944-335i-jb4-wer-hats-verbaut.html


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2014)

Ja ok, ich habe mich reingelesen ( etwas) MS-Chiptuning finde ich bietet ein gutes Paket und gute Preise. EVTl. Dann Stage 3 od. Stage 3+ da also 400 oder. 420 PS. Und dann so einen LLK von Wagner, nehme ich an kann man auch da einbauen lassen oder ? Dann steht ja die Sache mit der Downpipe noch im raum, es steht ja Downpipe wird benötigt, wäre es nicht Sinnvoller dann gleich die komplette AGA ab Turbo zu machen ? Wie viel kostet das den etwa ? Wie verändert sich den der Klang wenn man nur Downpipe einbaut ? 

Dann habe ich noch gelesen das Ölkühler sinnvoll wäre aber nicht zwingend notwendig, was meinst du ? UNd zum Wasserkühler habe ich noch gar nichts gefunden, also kann der bleiben ja ? 

Wie sieht es denn mit Bremsen aus ? muss bei 400 PS schon eine neue Bremsanlage rein oder reichen neue Scheiben und Beläge (z.b. EBC oder so) Oder sind die Serienbremsen noch gut dafür ? Oder M3 Bremsen ?


----------



## watercooled (10. Mai 2014)

Bin ich der einzige der sich fragt wo der 335i herkommt?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2014)

Is doch nicht meiner, habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. Ist von nem Bekannten, der sich Youtube Videos angeschaut hat und jetzt mehr PS und besseren Sound haben will, ist absolut ernst gemeint, und genug Geld ist auch da.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der sich fragt wo der 335i herkommt?


 
offenbar


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja ok, ich habe mich reingelesen ( etwas) MS-Chiptuning finde ich bietet ein gutes Paket und gute Preise. EVTl. Dann Stage 3 od. Stage 3+ da also 400 oder. 420 PS. Und dann so einen LLK von Wagner, nehme ich an kann man auch da einbauen lassen oder ? Dann steht ja die Sache mit der Downpipe noch im raum, es steht ja Downpipe wird benötigt, wäre es nicht Sinnvoller dann gleich die komplette AGA ab Turbo zu machen ? Wie viel kostet das den etwa ? Wie verändert sich den der Klang wenn man nur Downpipe einbaut ?
> 
> Dann habe ich noch gelesen das Ölkühler sinnvoll wäre aber nicht zwingend notwendig, was meinst du ? UNd zum Wasserkühler habe ich noch gar nichts gefunden, also kann der bleiben ja ?
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit Bremsen aus ? muss bei 400 PS schon eine neue Bremsanlage rein oder reichen neue Scheiben und Beläge (z.b. EBC oder so) Oder sind die Serienbremsen noch gut dafür ? Oder M3 Bremsen ?



MS bietet die LLKs von Wagner auch zu guten Preisen an.
Mit DP wird er lauter und "rotziger". Komplette AGA kann man machen, muss aber nicht.
Ölkühler könnte man bei >400PS drüber nachdenken, da am besten den Marcel von MS Chiptuning fragen.
Wasserkühler kann bleiben.
Bremsen kann man machen, ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, da auch mal den Marcel fragen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Nein erster Satz mit 33000km bisher. Wäre sie schon so abgenutzt hätten sie mir das beim 30k Service bestimmt gesagt und an der Bremskraft müsste man es eigentlich auch noch merken oder? Zumindest hat sie die Vollbremsung gestern auf der AB bestens gemeistert


 Die Bremskraft einer Bremse lässt erst nach, wenn man auf der Metallplatte vom Bremsklotz fährt. Mir sieht die Kante auf dem Bild nur schon sehr hoch aus. Meist kann man Bremsscheiben nur ~2mm abfahren, d.h. die Kante auf jeder Seite darf max. 1mm hoch sein. Bei einer Inspektion wird da glaub ich keine Bremsscheibendicke gemessen. Würd mich wundern, wenn das auf dem Wartungsblatt steht.

Wenn die Scheibe zu dünn ist und die richtig belastet wird, dann kann die schonmal brechen. Dann geht das Auto rechtwinklich in die Leitplanke, ohne das man noch was machen kann.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> MS bietet die LLKs von Wagner auch zu guten Preisen an.
> Mit DP wird er lauter und "rotziger". Komplette AGA kann man machen, muss aber nicht.
> Ölkühler könnte man bei >400PS drüber nachdenken, da am besten den Marcel von MS Chiptuning fragen.
> Wasserkühler kann bleiben.
> Bremsen kann man machen, ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, da auch mal den Marcel fragen.


 

Ja an einen LLK von Wagner dachte ich auch. Du meinst aber den hier oder: MS - Tuning, Chiptuning Marcel Stefanescu nicht den hier ne: Chiptuning powered by MS Fahrzeugtechnik - Dsseldorf

Ist zwar bissl komisch die Seite aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm. Werde mich aber trotzdem mal nach anderen Leuten umschauen, Stuttgart ist nicht gerade ein Katzensprung 
Wagner LLK´s habe ich gehört so 6-700 Euro oder ? Und DP muss ich noch schauen, die Stage 3 abstimmung 1,5k und evtl. Catback kostet auch ungefähr so. Baut er da eigentlich ein anderes Steuergerät ein oder ist das Seriensteuergerät frei programmierbar ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2014)

Ich meine den 1. Link.
Am besten mal bei ihm anrufen. Marcel wird euch da schon genug zu erzählen und das was er erzählt hat auch alles Hand und Fuß.
Ansonsten noch bei den anderen von mir genannten anfragen.


----------



## Riverna (11. Mai 2014)

Ich muss TheBadFrag da recht geben, die Scheibe ist fertig.


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2014)

Wie findet man das am besten raus ohne irgendwelche Geräte bzw an was genau erkennt man das?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2014)

Rad runter und die Restdicke mit einem Messschieber  nachmessen. 
Der Hersteller der Scheibe gibt immer eine Mindestdicke vor.


----------



## Riverna (11. Mai 2014)

Mit der Zeit sieht man das einfach auch. 
Es gibt spezielle Schieblehren für Bremsscheiben, diese haben kleine "Ärmchen" dran um den Rand aussen vor zu lassen. 

Sieht so aus: 
Bremsscheiben-Schieblehre 160 mm Bremsscheibe Lehre Dicke Messen Prüfen BGS 1937 | eBay

Die Angaben wie dick deine Scheibe sein muss bzw das Mindestmaß findest du bei deinem Hersteller. Wobei die Dicke alleine nichts sagt, es kommt auf die "Dickentolleranz" und eventuelle Seitenschläge auch noch an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2014)

Wenn du Glück hast, dann steht das Mindestmaß (TH min.) vielleicht noch auf der Scheibe. Kann durchaus sein das es durch den Rost nicht mehr lesbar ist. Wenn es noch draufsteht, dann findest du es auf dem Topf der Bremsscheibe nahe der Anlagefläche der Felge. Am besten mal ringsrum drüberputzen, ob man noch was erkennen kann.


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2014)

Ok danke werd ich machen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es gibt spezielle Schieblehren für Bremsscheiben, diese haben kleine "Ärmchen" dran um den Rand aussen vor zu lassen.
> 
> Sieht so aus:
> Bremsscheiben-Schieblehre 160 mm Bremsscheibe Lehre Dicke Messen Prüfen BGS 1937 | eBay


 
Das heißt Messschieber. Mit 'ner Lehre kann man nicht messen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw. ein normaler Messschieber ist an den Innenseiten der Messschenkel auch um ~1-2mm pro Schenkel eingeschliffen. 
Hier zu sehen: http://www.ulrich-rapp.de/stoff/pruefen/pruefmittel/Messschieber_mit_Rundskale.jpg


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das heißt Messschieber.


 
Kaliber heißt das!


----------



## watercooled (11. Mai 2014)

Ich sag auch immer Schieblehre


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das heißt Messschieber. Mit 'ner Lehre kann man nicht messen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Das ist nicht der Grund, warum man den nicht dafür nehmen kann. Der Hauptgrund ist, dass man mit einem normalen Messchieber nicht punktuell messen kann. Ich hab mal nen kleines Bild gemacht warum man das machen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Scheibe verschleißt in der Mitte mehr als Außen. Deswegen muss man immer das Maß in der Mitte messen!  Das ist mit einem normalen Messchieber nicht möglich, weil der so lange Messflächen hat.


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. Mai 2014)

Wenn wir grad bei Bremsscheiben sind...ich muss zwar zugeben, ich bin wahrlich nicht der größte Profi was Autos angeht, aber bei den Bremsscheiben von mir war ich mir dann doch sicher dass sie nicht mehr die besten sind 

Eigentlich schon ziemlich kriminell dass ich damit noch rumgefahren bin. Hat man aber auch beim Bremsen aufgrund von Unruhe im Lenkrad gemerkt dass da was nicht mehr stimmt. Kaum zu glauben wie wenig Kilometer die gehalten haben...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich sag auch immer Schieblehre


 
Dann gewöhn dir das ab 

-Messen ist das Feststellen eines Messwertes  durch  Vergleichen  einer  gegebenen Größe  mit  einer  gesetzlich  festgelegten Maßeinheit. Man erhält einen Messwert.
-Lehren ist das Vergleichen des Prüfgegenstandes mit einer Lehre. Man  erhält dabei keinen Zahlenwert, sondern stellt nur fest, ob der  Prüfgegenstand Gut oder Ausschuss ist.

@ *TheBadFrag*
Okay, das hab ich nicht mit berücksichtigt. Dann einen Messschieber mit Messpitzen an den Messschenkeln.
Edit: gefunden: http://www.messschieber.org/bremsscheibenmessschieber.html


----------



## watercooled (11. Mai 2014)

Habe ich jetzt aber einen Messschieber mit feststellschraube dann wird er aber doch zu einer Lehre?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad bei Bremsscheiben sind...ich muss zwar zugeben, ich bin wahrlich nicht der größte Profi was Autos angeht, aber bei den Bremsscheiben von mir war ich mir dann doch sicher dass sie nicht mehr die besten sind
> 
> Eigentlich schon ziemlich kriminell dass ich damit noch rumgefahren bin. Hat man aber auch beim Bremsen aufgrund von Unruhe im Lenkrad gemerkt dass da was nicht mehr stimmt. Kaum zu glauben wie wenig Kilometer die gehalten haben...


 Was waren das denn für Scheiben!  Made in China oder hast du da jede Woche ne Flasche Felgenreiniger rübergekippt?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ *TheBadFrag*
> Okay, das hab ich nicht mit berücksichtigt. Dann einen Messschieber mit Messpitzen an den Messschenkeln.
> Edit: gefunden: Bremsscheibenmessschieber digital und analog


 Dann hast du immer noch das Problem das du den Messwert ablesen musst, wenn du den Messschieber auf die Scheibe hällst. Bei digitalen ist das gut möglich, bei analogen eher weniger. Deswegen kann man bei den speziellen Bremsscheiben Messschiebern den Wert bei der Messung feststellen und den Messchieber wieder von der Scheibe nehmen und ablesen. Nen normalen Messschieber bekommst du nach dem Feststellen nicht mehr von der Scheibe, weil der dann keinen Freigang mehr hat.



watercooled schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt aber einen Messschieber mit  feststellschraube dann wird er aber doch zu einer Lehre?


 Nope. Das ist nur eine Hilfe. Eine Lehre bewertet nur gut oder nicht gut. Ein Messschieber kann messen wieviel man wirklich hat.


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was waren das denn für Scheiben!  Made in China oder hast du da jede Woche ne Flasche Felgenreiniger rübergekippt?



Zwei Buchstaben: VW


----------



## fatlace (11. Mai 2014)

Nochmal zum n54. 
Die sind schon ziehmlich zickig mit jb4, würde ich nicht einbauen.
am steuergerät rumlöten is nich so geil.  
Dann lieber cobb, kannst anschließen und wen mal was sein sollte und er zu bmw muss einfach abetecken und gut ist. Stage 1 bis 360ps kannste so fahren, wen du mehr haben willst müssen andere llk usw verbaut werden. 
Ölkühler braucht man nicht wechseln einfach IS luftführungen verbauen, sind luftführungen die die nebelscheinwerfer ersetzen, dadurch kriegt der ölkühler mehr luft, der sitzt hinter dem nebelscheinwerfer auf der beifahrerseite. 
Der n54 will aber peniebel warm und kalt gefahren werden, der mag das gar nicht kalt getreten zu werden, da gehen die turbos ganz ganz schnell platt(verdammt teures vergnügen). 
Habe mehrere im bekanntenkreis die die 35er mit knapp 460ps fahren, gehört aber noch einiges dazu, neue kupplung, kühler ect.
Ein sehr sehr geiler motor, hat aber auch seine macken.

Edith:
Aga brauchste eigentlich nicht viel machen, PP esd ist schon kriminell genug


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Mai 2014)

Mein Dad hat sich endlich mal halbwegs vernünftige Felgen gekauft. Jetzt müsste die Karre nur noch ein wenig tiefer 

Und wo wir gerade bei Bremsscheiben sind. Habe ja letztes Jahr die Bremsen beim Polo gemacht. Auf der Aussenseite alles normal, aber innen irgendwie ganz eigenartig abgenutzt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Mai 2014)

> Jetzt müsste die Karre nur noch ein wenig tiefer



In der Tat, sieht irgendwie nach nem Baja-Buggy aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2014)

@ fatlace

Das stimmt, COBB ist schon nicht schlecht, ist aber auch teuerer. Wobei ich auch einer bin, der bei sowas nicht sparen würde. 
Zum PP: Ja, der ist am 35er abartig. Kenne ich vom 1er. Wahnsinnige Lautstärke, ich weiß gar nicht wie BMW das Ding zugelassen bekommen hat


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Mai 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Nochmal zum n54.
> Die sind schon ziehmlich zickig mit jb4, würde ich nicht einbauen.
> am steuergerät rumlöten is nich so geil.
> Dann lieber cobb, kannst anschließen und wen mal was sein sollte und er zu bmw muss einfach abetecken und gut ist. Stage 1 bis 360ps kannste so fahren, wen du mehr haben willst müssen andere llk usw verbaut werden.
> ...



JB4 oder COBB eher nichtso, er möchte lieber in eine Werkstatt fahren und alles gemacht haben und sich nicht selber damit beschäftigen. 
Lieber zu einem vernünftigen Tuner und den dann richtig mappen lassen, kannst du noch welche Empfehlen ? Kennst du KKS Performance ? 
Bisher hatte ich mir MS Chiptuning und PP Performance rausgesucht.

Also für guten Sound reicht Performance ESD und Downpipe ja ?


----------



## fatlace (11. Mai 2014)

Da reicht auch nur der PP esd. Der ist schon sehr laut, mit downpipes ist mir das schon wieder zu krass.
Bei Cobb musst du auch nicht wirklich was machen, wen du nur stage 1 fahren willst brauchste nix mehr machen, da hat man so 360ps rum, bei stage 2und 3 musst du schon andere anbauteile verwenden, llk kupplung usw.
Les dich einfach mal im forum ein.
Versteh den sinn vom mapping nicht, wen man es auch plug und play haben kann und rückrüstbar ist. Cobb ist genauso gut.
N54 tech empfehle ich dir zum einlesen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Mai 2014)

Welche Tuner bieten den Cobb mit einbau und Esd an?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht ganz hilfreich: COBB Access Port Tuning - System: Erklärung, Anleitungen und FAQ - E90 E91 E92 E93 - Motor, Getriebe & Auspuff - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum

PP ESD einbauen schafft man selbst. Gibt auch Anleitungen im Netz.

----------------------

btw. Das ist mal ne flotte Runde: BMW M3 E36 3,0l , BTG 7.34min, GetSpeed Performance Center Nürburgring - YouTube
Mit der Zeit hält man das meiste in Schach


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Mai 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> In der Tat, sieht irgendwie nach nem Baja-Buggy aus


Haha Strandbuggy 


Heut mal bei Streetculture Aschheim gewesen. Waren paar nette Kisten dabei.


----------



## Riverna (11. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das heißt Messschieber. Mit 'ner Lehre kann man nicht messen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Es hat eine Feststellschraube somit ist es eine Schieblehre. Hätte er diese Schraube nicht wäre es ein Messschieber.


----------



## watercooled (11. Mai 2014)

Ha, wusst ichs doch


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2014)

Rofl der mit dem BMW hat alles weiß im Motorraum bezogen aber der Ventildeckel ist am siffen. Ist wohl auch noch nie mit dem Auto ordendlich gefahren, denn dann wär ihm ja sein Monitor kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es hat eine Feststellschraube somit ist es eine Schieblehre. Hätte er diese Schraube nicht wäre es ein Messschieber.



Es ist und bleibt ein Kaliber...


----------



## Riverna (11. Mai 2014)

Du bist der erste der dazu Kaliber sagt. Für mich ist und bleibt es eine Messlehre oder meinetwegen ein Messschieber.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2014)

Letzter Versuch : Das Ding zeigt dir als Hauptaufgabe einen Zahlenwert an, ob mit Feststellschraube oder ohne und nicht schwarz oder weiß, grün oder rot, 1 oder 0
Dadurch gehört es zum Messen und nicht zum Lehren. Eine Lehre kann dir keine Zahlenwerte anzeigen, z.B. Gewindelehren, Grenzlehrdorne oder Grenzrachenlehren, sondern nur gut oder Ausschuss.
Außerdem ist die Bezeichnung Messlehre ein Wiederspruch in sich 
Ich hab das Thema 'Messen und Lehren' im 1. oder 2. Ausbildungsjahr lange genug durchgekaut und laut IHK gehört der Messschieber eindeutig zum Bereich 'Messen'.

Btw. Kaliber hab ich in dem Zusammenhang auch noch nie gehört.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Mai 2014)

Laut Wikipedia gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen Messschieber und Schub/Schieblehre.  
Es ist ein Längemessgerät.


Eine Lehre hingegen ist ein Gegenstand fester Form als Bezugsobjekt für eine Norm.  


Der Begriff Schieblehre ist also einfach nur eine begriffliche Ungenauigkeit.  Eindeutig wäre der Begriff "Messschieber". 

Kaliber ist übrigens ein Synonym für Grenzlehre und fällt somit unter Lehren. Hat also nichts mit einer Messung zu tun. 


So, jetzt ist aber gut mit der Klugscheißerei


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kaliber ist übrigens ein Synonym für Grenzlehre und fällt somit unter Lehren. Hat also nichts mit einer Messung zu tun.



Kaliber ist der Begriff, der im schwäbischen für nen Messschieber verwendet wird. So hab ichs z.B. von meinem damaligen Meister beim Daimler gelernt, wo der Begriff nicht ganz unüblich ist.


----------



## Riverna (12. Mai 2014)

Dann mag das ein Regionaler Begriff sein, aber nicht der offizielle.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann mag das ein Regionaler Begriff sein, aber nicht der offizielle.



Das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Mai 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> 35Km/h mehr in der Vmax ist aber auch schon eine Hausnummer. Was wurde denn bei dir alles gemacht ?


 
Nur Elektronik und der Luftfilter  .
Ich saß daneben, als die Kennfelder verändert wurden. Luft- und Einspritzmenge erhöht. Leider auch (was wohl der Tod der Lader war) die Abflachung der Kurve im hohen Drehzahlbereich modifiziert und ein wohl etwas zu dickes Gemisch (zuviel Diesel, zu wenig Luft, hat zuweilen gerußt) im unteren Drehzahlbereich eingestellt. Aber ich bin kein Fahrzeug-Experte und musste mich da auf die "Dimension" der Anpassung verlassen. (waren rund 110nm mehr, 410nm ab Werk, 525nm danach. Leistung hat er dem kalten Motor zuliebe nicht gemessen, war mir auch egal)
Zumal ich seinen 330cd (den der Tuner selbst fuhr) mal kurz um die Dörfer jagen durfte und der war noch weitaus aggressiver eingestellt.

Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass 60% der Energie aus dem Kraftstoff in Wärme und Druck gehen, die nicht für den Antrieb verwendet werden können. Und der ganze Kram wandert durch den Abgasstrang nach draußen. Daran denken die wenigsten, wenn sie etwas tunen.
Ich hatte den 4. Lader (der 3. hat dann 160tkm gehalten) dann mal in der Hand. Und wie soll ich sagen, die Kugelschreiberminen-dicke Welle, die das Laderrad mit zeitweilig über 10.000 U/min halten soll, KANN einfach nicht lange halten. Die muss einfach irgendwann aufgeben, Garrett will ja noch mal Geld verdienen.

Meine Lektion war: Lass es, wie es ist. So unglaublich lustig wie es ist, wenn Motorradfahrer in deinem Windschatten fahren oder die kleineren "Frauen"-Porsche mit Ach und Krach gleich schnell beschleunigen können, das Risiko ist einfach zu groß.

zu den Bremsscheiben: Solche hatte ich auch mal nach einem heftigen Winter mit viel Streusalz usw in Süddeutschland. Aber ich habe meine immer wieder blank gebremst  .
Durch das viel zu hohe Gewicht des Autos (und die resultierende Bremswärme) werden die Scheiben viel zu heiß. (3er Plattform mit dem größten Diesel und Allrad. Damals gabs noch keinen Käse wie Magnesiumkurbelgehäuse und sowas) Mein 2. und 3. Satz war nicht abgefahren sondern schlichtweg verzogen, da er ungleichmäßig ausgekühlt ist.

Aber das Problem habe ich durch den Kauf eines 200kg schwereren Autos gelöst. Oh Moment....


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Nur Elektronik und der Luftfilter  .
> Ich saß daneben, als die Kennfelder verändert wurden. Luft- und Einspritzmenge erhöht. Leider auch (was wohl der Tod der Lader war) die Abflachung der Kurve im hohen Drehzahlbereich modifiziert und ein wohl etwas zu dickes Gemisch (zuviel Diesel, zu wenig Luft, hat zuweilen gerußt) im unteren Drehzahlbereich eingestellt. Aber ich bin kein Fahrzeug-Experte und musste mich da auf die "Dimension" der Anpassung verlassen. (waren rund 110nm mehr, 410nm ab Werk, 525nm danach. Leistung hat er dem kalten Motor zuliebe nicht gemessen, war mir auch egal)
> Zumal ich seinen 330cd (den der Tuner selbst fuhr) mal kurz um die Dörfer jagen durfte und der war noch weitaus aggressiver eingestellt.


 Fettes Gemisch fahren ist gut für den Motor. Dadurch wird der Motor gekühlt. Wenn man einen Motor leistugssteigert, muss der wenn Leistung abgerufen wird fett laufen. Ein bischen Qualm ist nicht schlimm.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Aber  wenn man bedenkt, dass 60% der Energie aus dem Kraftstoff in Wärme und  Druck gehen, die nicht für den Antrieb verwendet werden können. Und der  ganze Kram wandert durch den Abgasstrang nach draußen. Daran denken die  wenigsten, wenn sie etwas tunen.
> Ich hatte den 4. Lader (der 3. hat  dann 160tkm gehalten) dann mal in der Hand. Und wie soll ich sagen, die  Kugelschreiberminen-dicke Welle, die das Laderrad mit zeitweilig über  10.000 U/min halten soll, KANN einfach nicht lange halten. Die muss  einfach irgendwann aufgeben, Garrett will ja noch mal Geld verdienen.


 Nen Turbo dreht sogar locker über 100000 U/min.  Man muss immer den richtigen Mittelweg zwischen Laderdrehzahl, Ladedruck und Ansprechverhalten wählen. Kleiner Turbo = gutes Ansprechverhalten, niedriges boost threshold, Gefahr von Überdrehzahl bei hohen Drehzahlen, Ladedruckabfall bei hohen Drehzahlen. Großer Turbo = große Ladeluftmenge bei hohen Drehzahlen, großes Turbolag, hohes boost threshold, lange Lebensdauer.
Genau deswegen werden heuzutage Bi-Turbos mit unterschiedlichen Größen verbaut. Dann bekommt man das beste von kleinen und großen Ladern.
Turbos halten heuzutage meist so lang wie der Motor, wenn sie immer warm und kalt gefahren werden und innerhalb der Spezifikationen des Herstellers laufen.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Mein 2. und 3. Satz war nicht abgefahren sondern schlichtweg  verzogen, da er ungleichmäßig ausgekühlt ist.


 Bremsscheiben können nicht ungleichmäßig abkühlen außer du parkst in einer 15 cm tiefen Pfütze. Die meisten Bremsscheiben bestehen aus Guss, weil es am billigsten ist. Wenn Guss nochmals erwärmt wird kann es sich verziehen, weil das Materialgefüge nicht überall gleich ist. Dagegen kann man 2 Sachen machen.
1. Wärmebehandelte Sportbremsscheiben kaufen.
2. Normale Scheiben kaufen und montieren. Bremse einfahren und auf maximale Betriebstemperatur bringen. Scheiben abbauen und Schlag abdrehen.

Man kann bei Gussscheiben immer mal Pech haben das die sich verziehen. Das ist technisch bedingt und nichts neues.


----------



## XE85 (12. Mai 2014)

@BlindxDeath ... das ist hier kein ebay Angebote Werbethread!



> *2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
> 
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet. *Links  zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene  Auktionen verweisen, sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum  verboten.*


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Genau deswegen werden heuzutage *Bi-Turbos* mit *unterschiedlichen Größen* verbaut. Dann bekommt man das *beste von kleinen* *und großen* *Ladern.*



Halt, da stimmt was nicht !
Bi-Turbo Motoren besitzen immer zwei identisch große Lader. Bei der Registeraufladung hast du zwei unterschiedlich große Lader


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Mai 2014)

Aber auch Registeraufladung darf sich Bi-Turbo nennen, da ja zwei Turbolader zum Einsatz kommen. Quasi so wie alle Daumen Finger aber nicht alle Finger Daumen sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Halt, da stimmt was nicht !
> Bi-Turbo Motoren besitzen immer zwei identisch große Lader. Bei der Registeraufladung hast du zwei unterschiedlich große Lader


 Bi-Turbo = 2 unterschiedlich große Turbos, die in unterschiedlichen Bereichen arbeiten
Twin Turbo = 2 gleich große Lader die parallel arbeiten
Registeraufladung = unterschiedlich große Lader, die abwechselnd oder parallel arbeiten
Stufenaufladung = mehrere unterschiedlich große Lader in Reihe

Bei Daimler steht manchmal auch Bi Turbo dran, obwohl es keiner ist. Ist reines Marketing, weil der Begriff bekannter ist.

Die Begriffe werden immer so ausgelegt, wie die Hersteller es für richtig halten. Eine 100% feste Definierung gibt es nicht, da es immer wieder neue Varianten der Aufladung gibt. Der 1,4 TSI mit Turbo und Kompressor ist z.B. so ein Zwitter. Wie sollte man den nennen? Bi-Kompbina?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Mai 2014)

Wie willst du denn dann z.B. bei einem V6 BiTurbo zwei unterschiedlich große Lader anbringen ?
Da hast du doch für Bank 1 einen Turbo und für Bank 2 einen Turbo, die logischerweise gleich groß sein müssen.

Edit: Hier steht's auch nochmal: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbolader


----------



## watercooled (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn du alle 6 Zylinder Abgase zusammenführst hast du einen kombinierten Abgasstrahl.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bi-Turbo = 2 unterschiedlich große Turbos, die in unterschiedlichen Bereichen arbeiten
> Twin Turbo = 2 gleich große Lader die parallel arbeiten
> Registeraufladung = unterschiedlich große Lader, die abwechselnd oder parallel arbeiten
> Stufenaufladung = mehrere unterschiedlich große Lader in Reihe


OK - wieder was gelernt. Aber wenn´s zwei Turbolader an einem Motor hat, werd ich das Ding entweder Bi- oder Twinturbo nennen - unabhängig vom Konzept.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn du alle 6 Zylinder Abgase zusammenführst hast du einen kombinierten Abgasstrahl.


 
Bei nem V6 oder V8 hast du dann aber einen verdammt langen Weg, bis du die Abgase der beiden Bänke zusammenführen kannst  
Daraus folgen wieder Nachteile in Sachen Ansprechverhalten und Regelbarkeit.
Außerdem musst du irgendwo hinter'm Motor Platz dafür schaffen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn dann z.B. bei einem V6 BiTurbo zwei unterschiedlich große Lader anbringen ?
> Da hast du doch für Bank 1 einen Turbo und für Bank 2 einen Turbo, die logischerweise gleich groß sein müssen.
> 
> Edit: Hier steht's auch nochmal: Turbolader


 Man kann doch problemlos alle 6 Zusammenführen.

...nicht alles was auf Wikipedia steht ist immer 100% korrekt. Das muss da Jemand auch mal eingetragen haben. Und wie ich schon gesagt habe ist das was außen dran steht nicht immer die verbaute Technik.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei nem V6 oder V8 hast du dann aber  einen verdammt langen Weg, bis du die Abgase der beiden Bänke  zusammenführen kannst
> Daraus folgen wieder Nachteile in Sachen Ansprechverhalten und Regelbarkeit.


 Geht bei unserm 642er Motor wunderbar. Ist nen V6 Turbodiesel mit nur einem Turbo. Die Abgaskrümmer haben sehr wenig Querschnitt, damit man hinten am Turbo noch viel Abgasdruck hat.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wie ich schon gesagt habe ist das was außen dran steht nicht immer die verbaute Technik.


 Bestes Beispiel: "V6T" Schriftzug auf dem S5 obwohl er mit Kompressor statt Turbo aufgeladen wird. Gibts hier auch irgendwo live von itPassion.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Mai 2014)

Am besten ist ja, dass in Nordamerika das Auto mit einem "Supercharged" Schriftzug anstatt dem "V6T" ausgeliefert wird. Ist dort halt bekannter, während hier der Turbo bekannter ist. Immer diese Marketing-Fritzen..


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Mai 2014)

... und eigentlich muss das drauf stehen, was auch wirklich drinne ist. Komisch, dass noch niemand von der Konkurrenz da mit nem Abmahnanwalt zur Stelle war/ist.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> ... und eigentlich muss das drauf stehen, was auch wirklich drinne ist. Komisch, dass noch niemand von der Konkurrenz da mit nem Abmahnanwalt zur Stelle war/ist.



.. Die werden sich hüten, wenn sie es selbst nicht besser machen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Mai 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> .. Die werden sich hüten, wenn sie es selbst nicht besser machen


 Stimmt auch wieder. Eine Krähe hackt der anderen ja kein Auge aus.


----------



## der_yappi (13. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei nem V6 oder V8 hast du dann aber einen verdammt langen Weg, bis du die Abgase der beiden Bänke zusammenführen kannst
> Daraus folgen wieder Nachteile in Sachen Ansprechverhalten und Regelbarkeit.
> Außerdem musst du irgendwo hinter'm Motor Platz dafür schaffen.


 
Als BMW-Fahrer wärst du eigentlich dafür prädistiniert. 
Die BMW N63 V8 Motoren haben die Turbolader zwischen den Zylinderbänken.
Ich weiß es sind zwei - aber wenns mit zwei geht dürfte / könnte es auch mit einem gehen
Da gibts en schönes *Bild* dazu:
BimmerBoost - BMW twin turbo V8 analysis - Power potential, tuning, performance, and architecture of the N63 and S63 motors


----------



## fatlace (13. Mai 2014)

geiles video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3EmWagjr6hE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SamsonRade (13. Mai 2014)

So den letzten Sommer genießen dann kommt der Familienkombi.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Mai 2014)

SamsonRade schrieb:


> So den letzten Sommer genießen dann kommt der Familienkombi.


 Ich vermute mal ein Fahrzeug mit Doppelniere und einer 5 am Beginn der Typbezeichnung? Also 5**?


----------



## SamsonRade (13. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich echt noch ünschlüssig. 
Könnte auch ein ford focus st turnier werden oder S-max.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Mai 2014)

130i LCI mit M-Paket mit vielleicht anderem Fahrwerk und  PP ESD ?
Wenn's ein 130i ist, würde ich den nicht hergeben wollen.


SamsonRade schrieb:


> Da bin ich echt noch ünschlüssig.
> Könnte auch ein ford focus st turnier werden oder S-max.


 
Sowas nach dem 1er ? Damit wirst du nicht glücklich


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Mai 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Zumal der Focus auf der Rückbank nicht viel mehr Platz als der 1er hat. Wenn Familienkombi dann 5er, A6, E-Klasse, Passat, Superb, Mondeo, Sharan, Touran oder ähnliches. Aber doch keinen weiteren "Kleinwagen".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Mai 2014)

Oder 'nen E90/91


----------



## winner961 (13. Mai 2014)

Ja ein E91 ist auch cool  ansonsten eben 5 Touring. Oder wenn du es dir leisten kannst auch ein 7er kann als Familienauto tauglich sekn


----------



## Beam39 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich finds ja echt immer wieder tragisch das BMW den N54/55 nicht im 1er 4-Türer gebracht hat, wäre ne richtige Granate gewesen das Teil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich finds ja echt immer wieder tragisch das BMW den N54/55 nicht im 1er 4-Türer gebracht hat, wäre ne richtige Granate gewesen das Teil.


 
Das stimmt. Ein paar Umbauten gibts, im 1erForum sind's glaube ich zwei oder mehr.
z.B. [E87] mattweißer sportler mit 35i herz  !neue bilder! - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Mai 2014)

hat einer nen Plan wo ich Bremskolben für die Brembo Bremsanlage vo 730i e38 herbekommen kann?
40mm und 44mm.


----------



## winner961 (13. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> hat einer nen Plan wo ich Bremskolben für die Brembo Bremsanlage vo 730i e38 herbekommen kann?
> 40mm und 44mm.


 
Ich würde mal direkt bei Brembo oder BMW fragen, oder vielleicht bei 300mm.de die E30 Umbauten mit ähnlichen Teilen ausstatten


----------



## SamsonRade (13. Mai 2014)

Ja 130i mit PP esd. M-Paket anderen Fahrwerk. 


Mal schauen ich weiß es echt noch nicht genau. Ein e91 eher weniger der ist echt winzig wie ich finde. Dann eher ein 5er da stimmt das Platzangebot. 

Ich bin früher nur ford gefahren war eigentlich immer recht zufrieden damit. 

Ein bisschen zeit hab ich ja noch.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Mai 2014)

Finde den 3er als Kombi auch irgendwie zu klein. Wobei der A6 Kombi (C5) meiner EX auch mit drei Kindersitzen auf der Rückbank überfordert war (zu schmal) - in der Hinsicht sind (Mini-) Vans klar besser. Der Renault Megan war da echt gut. Hinten drei Einzelsitze und breit genug für drei Kindersitze. Auch Sharan und Co. sind da klar geräumiger.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Mai 2014)

Also der neue A6 Avant 3.0 TDI Quattro ist einfach nur geil:

Autorild Blog - Audi A6 Avant Test: Der 3.0 TDI darf auf die Bahn


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Mai 2014)

Schon den neuen Passat gesehen ?
Erste Bilder: So kommt der neue VW Passat 2015 (B8) - Autoblog Deutschland
Dann gibt es auch den neue TDI Biturbo mit 176 kW. Wurde auch zeit, dass mal was stärkes im Passat Platz findet.
Und es werden DSGs mit 10 Gängen kommen, warum nicht gleich 20  ?


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn man auf den Heckdeckel lugt, erkennt man die Modellbezeichnung Magotan - dann weiß man auch direkt wer da am leeken ist.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Finde den 3er als Kombi auch irgendwie zu klein. Wobei der A6 Kombi (C5) meiner EX auch mit drei Kindersitzen auf der Rückbank überfordert war (zu schmal) - in der Hinsicht sind (Mini-) Vans klar besser. Der Renault Megan war da echt gut. Hinten drei Einzelsitze und breit genug für drei Kindersitze. Auch Sharan und Co. sind da klar geräumiger.



Ja, das dürfte auch mit dem Konzept zusammenhängen. In einer Limousine ist der mittlere Platz ein "Notsitz". Die anderen beiden sollen möglichst bequem und geräumig sitzen können. Vor allem im A6 und Co.
Ein Sharan etc. ist darauf ausgelegt viele Menschen zu transportieren. Dafür hat jeder etwas weniger Platz.

In einem Auto unterhalb der Golf-Klasse ist es eigentlich Blödsinn einen mittleren Platz anzubieten. Da sollte man lieber die zwei "normalen" Sitzbereiche bequem platzieren. Höchstens Kinder können da zu dritt sitzen. Selbst in der Mittelklasse können nur schmale Personen hinten zu dritt sitzen.


Der 3er Kombi ist auch ein Lifestyle-Kombi. Da geht es nicht um maximales Ladevolumen. Wobei es auch die Frage ist womit man vergleicht. Scheinbar hat der neue 3er mehr Ladevolumen als A4 und C-Klasse: Mehr Volumen für den Bayern-Kombi: BMW bläst den 3er Touring auf - Mittelklasse - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Ein Passat wäre der falsche Vergleich, weil der von der Größe eher Richtung BMW 5er geht. Der Golf Variant ist allerdings wieder kleiner, hat aber mehr Ladevolumen.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn dann z.B. bei einem V6 BiTurbo zwei unterschiedlich große Lader anbringen ?
> Da hast du doch für Bank 1 einen Turbo und für Bank 2 einen Turbo, die logischerweise gleich groß sein müssen.


 
Das ist gar nicht so selten bei V6 und V8 Motoren, dass die zwei Turbolader im Sinne einer Registeraufladung arbeiten. Der Abgasweg ist dabei auch nicht so viel länger, je nachdem wo man die Turbolader platziert. Entweder im Innen-V oder hinten am Motor.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Mai 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ja, das dürfte auch mit dem Konzept zusammenhängen. In einer Limousine ist der mittlere Platz ein "Notsitz". Die anderen beiden sollen möglichst bequem und geräumig sitzen können. Vor allem im A6 und Co.


Im A6 waren wir öfters mal zu fünft unterwegs. Solange die Leute schlank sind, geht das auch ganz gut. Nur sind Kindersitze halt deutlich breiter als ein "normaler" Erwachsener - daher passen zwar drei Erwachsene auf die Rückbank aber keine drei Kindersitze.


Mosed schrieb:


> Ein Sharan etc. ist darauf ausgelegt viele Menschen zu transportieren. Dafür hat jeder etwas weniger Platz.


 Ist halt ein völlig anderes Konzept. Wobei ich statt Van dann gleich den "kleinen" Schritt zum Bus gehen würde. T5 Multivan oder ähnliches ist mir da lieber.


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Mai 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal direkt bei Brembo oder BMW fragen, oder vielleicht bei 300mm.de die E30 Umbauten mit ähnlichen Teilen ausstatten


 
BMW Händler konnte mir damals nicht weiterhelfen.. brembo müsste ich mal anklingeln..
300mm.de muss ich iwann nochmal anrufen wegen 5 Lochumbau.


----------



## winner961 (13. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> BMW Händler konnte mir damals nicht weiterhelfen.. brembo müsste ich mal anklingeln..
> 300mm.de muss ich iwann nochmal anrufen wegen 5 Lochumbau.


 
BXD warum den 5-loch umbau ? für den Miata ? Der E36 müsste doch ein 5-Loch sein.


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Mai 2014)

ne.. ich such ja seit längerem ne e30..
guck mir morgen einen an, klingt auf dem papier viel versprechend.. zustand sah auf den bildern gut und gepflegt aus... Shadowline und Schiebedach.. leider keine Sportsitze, aber das ist das kleinere übel.
hat ne beule am Koti, kann man vllt. noch rausdrücken, hat da noch kein rost angesetzt oder für paar Steine ne neue.
Kurzzeitkennzeichen liegen schon bereit.


----------



## SamsonRade (13. Mai 2014)

Also wir sind mal vom bekannten mit 5 Leuten 400km im ford S-max gefahren. War echt bequem auch hinten. 

Der Kofferraum war auch gut befüllt mit Taschen und Koffern. 
Der hat ihn als 2.5t. 

Würde mir auch zusagen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (13. Mai 2014)

Würde was gegen den honda civic tourer sprechen?


----------



## fatlace (13. Mai 2014)

Die neuen hondas sehen extrem schlimm aus, bin ein honda fan aber was die raushauen die letzten jahre ist echt schlimm, außer nen accord/jazz würde ich da nix mehr kaufen.
Bin auch schon seid längerem auf der suche nach nem guten daily, der nicht so groß ist und genugend platz hat, da find ich den jazz ziehmlich praktisch, die sind auch gar nicht so teuer.
Mal schauen, wen ich meine winterreifen verkauft bekomme, hole ich mir evtl einen, sonnst fahr ich das coupe noch ein winter und es folgt nächstes jahr dann ein daily/winterauto


----------



## winner961 (13. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> ne.. ich such ja seit längerem ne e30..
> guck mir morgen einen an, klingt auf dem papier viel versprechend.. zustand sah auf den bildern gut und gepflegt aus... Shadowline und Schiebedach.. leider keine Sportsitze, aber das ist das kleinere übel.
> hat ne beule am Koti, kann man vllt. noch rausdrücken, hat da noch kein rost angesetzt oder für paar Steine ne neue.
> Kurzzeitkennzeichen liegen schon bereit.


 
Hst noch gar nix im Luxx davon geschrieben 

Welche Farbe soll der E30 den bekommen ? Und wenn du ihn hast bitte bitte Bilder, du weißt ja das ist eins meienr absoluten Traumautos 

PS: Welche Motorisierung wird es werden ?

@fatlace

Bevor du mir den Kopf abreißt, schlag ich jetzt mal was italienisches vor, wie wäre ein Fiat Punto Evo (TYP 199) oder ein 500. Beides relativ kleine und kompakte Autos, die man auch mit einer guten Portion Power bekommt, z.B als T-jet's oder Abarths. Einen Punto Evo fahre ich als erstes Auto zur Zeit und ich hab bis jetzt nichts wirklich negatives an dem Auto gefunden. Du passt sehr gut in fast alle Parklücke und kannst auch bei Bedarf mal vier Leute mitnehmen, dazu kommt das zu auch einen Kofferraum hast, wo sich ein wenig Zeug verstauen lässt und man bekommt sie relativ günstig. Auch in der Versicherung und im Spritverbrauch sind sie sehr genügsam.


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Mai 2014)

Farbe ist diamantschwarz, der lack sah noch gut aus..
Wenn er lackiert werden soll.. Dann übern Kollege mit meinem mx5 und seinem Golf, seine Firma lässt ein paar LKW's lackieren und die Autos werden dann zwischen geschoben.

Motor weiß ich Grad nicht.. Bin am Handy... Aber etwas mit 4 pötten.
Der 328i wird nächsten monat geschlachtet, sofern ich mir paae Tage Urlaub nehmen kann.

Als ich mir den mx5 gekauft habe..Hab ich im luxx auch nix gesagt.
Oder den 328i..


----------



## winner961 (13. Mai 2014)

Bxd ich mach jetzt einen gewagten Vorschlag wie wäre ein Motorumbau auf den M52B28 aus deinem 328i ? Und warum schlachtest du den ?

Der M52B28 soll einer der besten Motoren sein, die man in den E30 einbauen kann ohne jetzt gigantische Veränderungen wie bei (M30) oder M60 Umbauten machen muss, dazu hat er ja die gleiche Leistung wie der beliebte M50B25, aber der M52 müsste ja rund 20-30 kg leichter sein.


----------



## watercooled (13. Mai 2014)

Warum kommst du eigentlich bei jedem (!!!) Auto mit einem Motorumbau an?


----------



## winner961 (13. Mai 2014)

Kai das war mein allererster Vorschlag für einen Motorumbau und wenn der 328i eh geschlachtet wird warum denn nicht ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Mai 2014)

Der 328i Motor wurde leicht umgebaut...
Der mx5 Motor wurde instandgesetzt und neu abgedichtet...


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum kommst du eigentlich bei jedem (!!!) Auto mit einem Motorumbau an?


 
Es gibt auch Leute,  die JEDES Gerät übertakten, dass sie in die Finger bekommen     Vom Handy übern Server,  PC,  Laptop,  bis keine Ahnung was noch ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Zumal der Focus auf der Rückbank nicht viel mehr Platz als der 1er hat. Wenn Familienkombi dann 5er, A6, E-Klasse *oder* Passat, Superb, Mondeo *oder* Sharan, Touran oder ähnliches.


 Habs mal korregiert. Das kann man doch nicht alles in einem hintereinander weg nennen. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Warum kommst du eigentlich bei jedem (!!!) Auto mit einem Motorumbau an?


 Wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte würde ich in jedes Auto was ich mir kaufe auch gleich noch nen 5 Zylinder Turbo reinsetzen. Was meiste wie geil das kommen würde. Man holt nen S600 Biturbo vom Daimler händler ab und baut da nen 2,2 Liter Audi R5 Turbo ein, der mehr Leistung hat. Pure Madness. Am besten noch die Allradtechnik vom 500er 4 Matic gleich mit einbauen.

Ich würde zu gern mir mal nen Neuwagen kaufen und da direkt den Motor rausreißen und gegen einen geileren ersetzen. Keine Neuwagenabnahme machen sondern gleich vom LKW in die Werkstatt.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn schon denn schon:

Irgendwas kleines popeliges mit genug Platz vorne nehmen,  und da den AMG V8  inkl.  der Umbauten von PP-Performance reinsetzen    1000+ NM  juchu!  

Könnte auch in nen Golf passen, wenn man alles ab den Frontsitzen rausreißt  


Aber das würde ja den schönen HGP 3.2Biturbo Golf  vom Thron stoßen


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2014)

Die AMG V8 können nicht so doll hochgezüchtet werden. Da wirst du keine 1000 PS rausbekommen. Über 1000NM Drehmoment zu gehen wird dir mehr Probleme als Nutzen bringen. Ohne Allrad bekommt man das sowieso fast nicht auf die Straße.
Schonmal nen Daimler mit V12 und 1000NM gefahren? Da geht immer die ESP Lampe an, sobald man das Gaspedal nur zu stark anschaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die AMG V8 können nicht so doll hochgezüchtet werden. Da wirst du keine 1000 PS rausbekommen. Über 1000NM Drehmoment zu gehen wird dir mehr Probleme als Nutzen bringen. Ohne Allrad bekommt man das sowieso fast nicht auf die Straße.
> Schonmal nen Daimler mit V12 und 1000NM gefahren? Da geht immer die ESP Lampe an, sobald man das Gaspedal nur zu stark anschaut.


 1000PS  habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt    Ich glaube, das schaffen die auch nicht,  obwohl auch die Leistung des V8  nicht schlecht ist. 

Leider habe ich noch keinen solchen Motor gefahren,  aber ich kann mir relativ gut vorstellen, dass die Räder da in Bedrängnis kommen   Egal wieviele man antreibt, irgendwo gibts immer Grenzen. 

Aber so zum Spaß haben wäre es schon nicht verkehrt


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2014)

Pro Liter Hubraum ist die Leistung der V8 doch ziemlich mager. Da gibt es sehr viele Serien Turbomotoren, die mehr bringen. Großer Vorteil an den V8 und V12 ist das die Motormechanik sehr robust ist. Schrauben da dran ist extrem. Ohne rassistisch zu sein... aber normalerweise müsste man einen Chinesen einstellen nur für diese Motoren. Wenn man die Haube aufmacht, ist der Motorraum voll.  Mehr Motor passt nicht rein.

Ich find das immer klasse, wie durchdacht diese Motoren sind. Ohne den Motor auszubauen kann man da noch eine Menge Sachen dran machen. Wenn man was ganz unten ausbaut muss man es auf dem Weg nach draußen 40 mal drehen, bis man an allen Sachen vorbei ist aber man bekommt es raus. ...die Finger sind anschließend natürlich gebrochen...


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum kommst du eigentlich bei jedem (!!!) Auto mit einem Motorumbau an?


 
Warum nicht? Zwei von vier Autos haben von mir auch einen stärkeren Motor verbaut bekommen. Der dritte wird auch irgendwann umgebaut, bin nur auf der Suche nach was gescheitem


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2014)

Die Leistung im Verhältnis zum Hubraum ist bei großen Motoren meistens recht schwach  

Umso interessanter, dass ausgerechnet Peugeot da mit dem RCZ R  zurzeit der Spitzenreiter ist ...   Allerdings habe ich gewisse Bedenken was deren Haltbarkeit angeht,  gerade bei den Franzosen  
Trotzdem,  270PS und 330NM  aus gerade mal 1,6l   sind beeindruckend.   
Aber ich warte mal, wie deren Ruf in ein paar Jahren so ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2014)

Für Serienwagen ist das aber nicht die Spitze. 

Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X FQ400 - 400PS bei 2 Liter - 200PS/1 Liter

Mercedes Benz A45 AMG - 360 PS bei 2 Liter - 180 PS/1 Liter


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2014)

Für einen Serienmotor sicherlich eine gutes Hubraum/Leistungs Verhältniss, aber einige getunte Motoren haben deutlich bessere und fahren auch ohne Probleme. Also ich finde 270PS aus einem 1.6L Turbo Motor noch nicht bedenklich. Die Leistung kann man auch aus einem Sauger mit 1.6L oder 2.0L holen ohne das er gefahr läuft ständig defekt zu sein.

13B-REW 1.2L 280PS = 233PS pro Liter


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Mai 2014)

Jaja,  aber ein Evo und ein MB  sind auch Qualitätsprodukte


----------



## watercooled (13. Mai 2014)

Es ist mir nur aufgefallen


----------



## fatlace (13. Mai 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @fatlace
> 
> Bevor du mir den Kopf abreißt, schlag ich jetzt mal was italienisches vor, wie wäre ein Fiat Punto Evo (TYP 199) oder ein 500. Beides relativ kleine und kompakte Autos, die man auch mit einer guten Portion Power bekommt, z.B als T-jet's oder Abarths. Einen Punto Evo fahre ich als erstes Auto zur Zeit und ich hab bis jetzt nichts wirklich negatives an dem Auto gefunden. Du passt sehr gut in fast alle Parklücke und kannst auch bei Bedarf mal vier Leute mitnehmen, dazu kommt das zu auch einen Kofferraum hast, wo sich ein wenig Zeug verstauen lässt und man bekommt sie relativ günstig. Auch in der Versicherung und im Spritverbrauch sind sie sehr genügsam.


 
find die autos schon geil, vorallem den 500er als abarth, aber die sind mir zu klein
bisschen größer muss der wagen schon sein, vorallem der kofferraum.
bums muss der wagen eigentlich auch nicht haben, so um die 100ps würden reichen meintewegen auch 75ps. zum spass haben, hab ich ja das coupe
soll nur sparsam sein und einen möglichst großen kofferraum haben, in nen jazz bekommste ganz schön viel schrott rein


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für einen Serienmotor sicherlich eine gutes Hubraum/Leistungs Verhältniss, aber einige getunte Motoren haben deutlich bessere und fahren auch ohne Probleme. Also ich finde 270PS aus einem 1.6L Turbo Motor noch nicht bedenklich. Die Leistung kann man auch aus einem Sauger mit 1.6L oder 2.0L holen ohne das er gefahr läuft ständig defekt zu sein.
> 
> 13B-REW 1.2L 280PS = 233PS pro Liter


 Auf Tuningmotoren gibt es aber auch keine 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung ohne Kilometerbegrenzung und man muss nicht unbedingt Euro 5 oder Euro 6 Abgasnormen schaffen. Die können schon mal ein wenig mehr auf Risiko gehen.

Außerdem ist das kein Hubkolbenmotor.


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2014)

Und in wie fern ist das nun für meine Aussage von Belangen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2014)

Das war nur eine Anmerkung.


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Mai 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Bxd ich mach jetzt einen gewagten Vorschlag wie wäre ein Motorumbau auf den M52B28 aus deinem 328i ? Und warum schlachtest du den ?
> 
> Der M52B28 soll einer der besten Motoren sein, die man in den E30 einbauen kann ohne jetzt gigantische Veränderungen wie bei (M30) oder M60 Umbauten machen muss, dazu hat er ja die gleiche Leistung wie der beliebte M50B25, aber der M52 müsste ja rund 20-30 kg leichter sein.


 
Mein M52B28 kommt in den e30, so war das auch erstmal geplant...
Ich will keinen schweren M60 und ich will auch keinen S50B30 oder B32.
M3 e36 Motor find ich an sich auch Kacke.
286ps oder 321ps...
haben die selten.. und dann das doofe leiden mit dem Vanos... zäh im oberen Drehzahlbereich und 7500rpm max rev und wiegen einfach mal 40kg mehr als mein M52.

Ohne den M52 aufzumachen kommt wohl auf 235-240ps - 300€ für Hardware und 400-700€ für Software.
Mein Motor hat schon etwas über 200.000km gelaufen.. der wird nach dem Ausbau erstmal eingelagert und ich mach im laufe der Monate die Zylinderkopfdichtung, Steuerkette neu und die Lagerschalen, da kann man eigentlich auch über ne Hubraumerweiterung auf 3,0Liter nachdenken, durch Kurbelwelle und Kolben und schärfere Nockenwellen.

Und dann kommst du auch schon in Regionen vom M3... zu mind. gerade aus.. nen 286ps M3 baut sich ab Start vllt. nen Vorsprung von 3-4 Wagenlängen auf ggü. meinem 328i.. aber das wars dann..


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2014)

BMW 328 i (E36) vs BMW M3 3.0 [570620]
Das sieht schon etwas mehr als nur 3 - 4 Wagenlängen aus  

Aber ein E30 mit M52 Motor ist bestimmt was ziemlich geiles. Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird.


----------



## BlindxDeath (14. Mai 2014)

ich sagte aber auch, dass die Motoren der M3 nicht oft gut im Futter stehen...
und an meinem 328i wurde ja etwas ander Leistungsschraube gedreht.

Aber ja... M52B28 im e30 ist sicher lustig... es ist btw ein 316i, den ich morgen anschauen fahre.. hoffentlich ist der Zustand ein akzeptabler..
und nach dem Umbau knall ich mir den 316i Schriftzug drauf


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Zumal der Focus auf der Rückbank nicht viel mehr Platz als der 1er hat. Wenn Familienkombi dann 5er, A6, E-Klasse, Passat, Superb, Mondeo, Sharan, Touran oder ähnliches. Aber doch keinen weiteren "Kleinwagen".



Also zum Parken sind solche Teile aber eine Katastrophe bzw. man muss sich sehr sehr umgewöhnen. Auch Parkhauseinfahrten werden schnell mal zum Felgenkiller.

Der Markt an 5er Kombis (*hust* ich meine natürlich Tourings) war leergefegt, als ich einen brauchte. Also musste ich zur Limousine greifen.
Aber eigentlich hätte auch ein 3er-Touring gereicht. Den gab es da leider noch nichtmal als 1/2-Jahreswagen oder ordentlichen Vorführer. Die Autohäuser haben sich da den schlimmsten Murks an Zusammenstellungen auf den Hof gestellt, den absolut niemand gebrauchen konnte.

Aus 10 Jahren E36 Touring sage ich: der neue F31 ist nen guten halben Meter länger als mein alter E46 und da ging schon alles rein. Auch der Kinderwagen und bissele Gepäck.

Und bevor ich mir einen Van kaufe, gebe ich das 3. Kind (ist noch nicht in Sicht) zur Adoption frei !


----------



## worco (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich brauche bitte mal ein paar Tipps zur Fehlersuche.

Vorgeschichte: Gestern Abend einem Toyota Avensis T25 2.0 Sauger Starthilfe gegeben. Der hat vorher schon schlecht Gas angenommen, sprang gestern Nacht dann nichtmehr an, Kofferraumlicht brannte seit Sonntag.

Hab dann Starterkabel angeschlossen, Au backe, hat gefunkt. Toll, Verpolt^^. Eigentlich bin ich nicht zu doof + und - zu lesen, war aber nachts und die Pole andersrum als in meinem Corolla, schon passiert. 

Naja, auf jeden Fall dann richtig angeschlossen und Avensis angelassen. Hat allerdings ganz schlecht Gas angenommen und ging nicht über 2000u/min. Wollten dann ein bisschen fahren, war aber nicht zu machen, da der kaum schneller als 30 wurde und nach ein paar m ging die Motorkontrollleuchte an. 
Dann abgestellt und versucht nochmal zu starten, das Relais hat geklackert, der Motor selbst hat sich aber nicht gedreht. Da das ganze nachts war, abgestellt(toll, FB ging auch nichtmehr) und für heute vorgenommen.

So, jetzt meine Ansatzpunkte für heute: erstmal Sicherungen checken. Was dann? Batterie messen? Lima-Spannung im Betrieb messen(falls möglich)?

Meine Gedanken/Fragen dazu: 
Wenn ein Steuergerät einen weg hätte durch die Verpolung (Zündung des Avensis war btw. aus), würde er dann überhaupt noch starten/fahren? 
Wenn der Anlasser irgendwie Schaden hat, wieso konnte ich ihn noch 2mal starten(mit Spenderfahrzeug angeschlossen)?
Könnten die Symptome auch auf eine "zerstörte" Batterie hinweisen die nichtmehr genug Saft für die Steuergeräte bereitstellt, oder sollte das bei laufendem Motor, dank Lima, egal sein? 
Was könnte sonst noch sein?

Danke schonmal (ihr merkt vllt mir geht ein bisschen die Düse^^) und wenn ihr noch Vorschläge zur Fehlerbehebung habt oder sonst Anmerkungen, bitte her damit.

Danke,
Martin


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Paulebaer1979 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehe ich auch so. Zumal der Focus auf der  Rückbank nicht viel mehr Platz als der 1er hat. Wenn Familienkombi dann  5er, A6, E-Klasse, Passat, Superb, Mondeo, Sharan, Touran oder  ähnliches. Aber doch keinen weiteren "Kleinwagen".
> ...


Doch. Die Kombis sind dann in der Reihenfolge in der ich sie kaufen wollen würde. Wobei ich da die E-Klasse wohl doch noch hinter den Superb schieben würde - so rein wegen Preis-/Ausstattungsgründen


Cinnayum schrieb:


> Also zum Parken sind solche Teile aber eine  Katastrophe bzw. man muss sich sehr sehr umgewöhnen. Auch  Parkhauseinfahrten werden schnell mal zum Felgenkiller.


Bei mir ist´s genau andersrum. Ich habe auf nem Ducato das Fahren gelernt und kann mit kompakten Autos nicht so gut rückwärts. Den Renault Minivan bekamm ich in drei Anläufen nicht in Lücken, in die ich später den A6 auf Anhieb eingeparkt hatte (auch ohne PDC). Peinlich war´s mal mit nem Leihsmart. Da hat mich meine damalige Freundin nach dem dritten Fehlversuch in eine Parklücke reingewinkt - die war dreimal so lang wie der Smart. Das Ding war mir einfach "zu handlich". Sämtliche Leute auf der Terasse vom Restaurant haben gespannt zugeschaut und dann peinlich berührt weg geschaut, als ich mit meinen 1,93 aus dem Wagen ausstieg.


----------



## skycurve (14. Mai 2014)

@worco: In einem anderen Forum hat jemand auch mal die Batterie verpolt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war bei ihm danach der Gleichrichter der LiMa kaputt, allerdings war das auch eine andere Marke.


----------



## watercooled (14. Mai 2014)

Solange es nur kurz dran war sollte da nichts passiert sein.
Die leere Batterie sollte das gepuffert haben.


----------



## worco (14. Mai 2014)

das denk ich ja eigentlich auch, aber fakt ist die karre läuft nicht mehr ordentlich... naja, nachher mal auf meinen kumpel warten und batterie und lima messen, vllt wissen wir dann mehr.


----------



## JC88 (14. Mai 2014)

Wie willst du die Lima messen wenn der Motor nicht mehr anspringt?


----------



## worco (14. Mai 2014)

das ist jetzt die frage, ob er nur nichtmehr anspringt weil die batterie zu tot ist, dann dürfte aber auch das relais nichtsmehr machen oder? ich wolltes nochmal probieren mit starthilfe anspringen zu lassen...muss nur noch aufn 2. mann warten wenn er gar nicht mehr anspringt dann neue batterie. jemand ne ahnung von relais? wie kann ihc das prüfen?


----------



## watercooled (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn die Batterie zu wenig Spannung macht dann klicken nur noch Relais.
Das muss nix heissen. Überbrücke mal (diesmal richtig!) und lass den Motor mal die Batterie laden.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Mai 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Naja, auf jeden Fall dann richtig angeschlossen und  Avensis angelassen. Hat allerdings ganz schlecht Gas angenommen und  ging nicht über 2000u/min. Wollten dann ein bisschen fahren, war aber  nicht zu machen, da der kaum schneller als 30 wurde und nach ein paar m  ging die Motorkontrollleuchte an.
> Dann abgestellt und versucht  nochmal zu starten, das Relais hat geklackert, der Motor selbst hat sich  aber nicht gedreht. Da das ganze nachts war, abgestellt(toll, FB ging  auch nichtmehr) und für heute vorgenommen.


Der Wagen hat wohl ausser der leeren (defekten) Batterie auch noch andere Probleme. Wobei die Batterie ja auch mit nem externen Ladegerät geladen werden könnte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken/Fragen dazu:
> Wenn ein Steuergerät einen weg hätte durch die Verpolung (Zündung des Avensis war btw. aus), würde er dann überhaupt noch starten/fahren?
> Wenn der Anlasser irgendwie Schaden hat, wieso konnte ich ihn noch 2mal starten(mit Spenderfahrzeug angeschlossen)?
> Könnten die Symptome auch auf eine "zerstörte" Batterie hinweisen die nichtmehr genug Saft für die Steuergeräte bereitstellt, oder sollte das bei laufendem Motor, dank Lima, egal sein?
> ...


 Wenn Steuergeräte kaputt sind, kann es sein das der Wagen nur noch im Notlauf fährt. Wenn z.B. das ESP Steuergerät sich auf dem CAN Bus nicht mehr meldet, dann geht das Motorsteuergerät in den Notlauf, weil ihm Daten fehlen. Zu Starten des Motors wird bei einem "regulären" Auto nur das Motorsteuergerät, Bordnetz und Wegfahrsperre/Zündschloss benötigt. Alles andere kann kaputt sein und die Karre springt trotzdem an.

Der Anlasser ist nicht kaputt, der kann nicht durch Verpolung beschädigt werden. Das ist nur ein stinknormaler Gleichstrommotor, der außerdem zum Zeitpunkt der Verpolung nicht mal mit der Batterie verbunden war.

Autos mit sehr leerer Batterie können schon mal humpeln im Leerlauf, da würd ich mir erstmal nichts bei denken.


Ich würde so vorgehen: Leere Batterie laden evtl. mit anderem Auto, damit es schneller geht. Die leere Batterie an ein anderes Auto klemmen mit Überbrückungskabel und den Wagen eine Stunde laufen lassen im Stand. Dann sollte die Batterie wenn sie noch heile ist genug Saft haben um wieder ein Auto starten zu können. Meistens sind Batterien nach Tiefentladung kaputt, wenn es keine AGM oder Gel sind.
Dann alte geladene Batterie oder neue in das Auto einbauen und starten. Bordnetzspannung prüfen. Alle Sicherungen einmal checken. Wenn er immer noch im Notlauf ist, Fehlerspeicher auslesen und löschen. Auto nochmal starten und Fehler abarbeiten.

Meistens gehen bei Verpolung diese Sachen kaputt: Sicherung des Generators in der Ladeleitung(ne richtig dicke meist 120-350A), Regler des Generators, Bordnetzsteuergerät, Motorkühllüftersteuergerät, Glühzeitendstufe, diverse andere Kleinigkeiten.

Man kann nur nach der Reihe alles erneuern, was kaputt ist. Wenn du Glück hast und die Batterie genug abgefangen hat sinds nur ein paar Sachen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2014)

JP Performance - Golf 7 GTI ... normal kann jeder - YouTube

Zwar wahnsinnig flippig, hat aber was


----------



## watercooled (14. Mai 2014)

Habs mir vorher schon 3 mal angesehen 

Das ist ein (wie er es schonmal nett gesagt hat) "Richtig fett auf die kacke hau Ruhrpott blender" 

Ich finde ihn einfach nur


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> JP Performance - Golf 7 GTI ... normal kann jeder - YouTube
> 
> Zwar wahnsinnig flippig, hat aber was


 Lack mag ich aber viel zu große Felgen und zu tief. Schnell fahren ist damit ja nicht mehr möglich. Ist nur zum aufn Parkplatz stellen.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lack mag ich aber viel zu große Felgen und zu tief. Schnell fahren ist damit ja nicht mehr möglich. Ist nur zum aufn Parkplatz stellen.


 
Dann guck dir mal an, wie JP  22" Felgen auf nen Tesla Model S gepackt hat


----------



## Beam39 (14. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> JP Performance - Golf 7 GTI ... normal kann jeder - YouTube
> 
> Zwar wahnsinnig flippig, hat aber was


 
NFS Underground @ RL 

Mir persönlich is der auch viel zu tief und die Felgen viel zu groß. Verstehe immer nich wieso viele das als schön empfinden, grade bei JP wunderts mich.


----------



## watercooled (14. Mai 2014)

Er sagt ja: Nich schön, aber fett


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Mai 2014)

Da gefällt mir der R34 deutlich besser. Relativ dezent und trotzdem ordentlich rumms unter der Haube. Und die Farbe ist geil.


----------



## killer196 (14. Mai 2014)

Der golf könnte n endgegner in nfs sein


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Mai 2014)

Naja, dezent...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir der R34 deutlich besser. Relativ dezent und trotzdem ordentlich rumms unter der Haube. Und die Farbe ist geil.


 Sehr geil die Kiste.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Mai 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Naja, dezent...


 Auf jeden Fall dezenter als der Golf von JP


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sehr geil die Kiste.


 Jepp. Habe ich mir beim dritten Mal NfS UG2 von Anfang an freigeschaltet. Würde sowas gerne mal real fahren. Erst Sicherheitstraining und dann auf die Bahn - macht bestimmt Laune.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Erst Sicherheitstraining und dann auf die Bahn


 Erst Semi Slicks draufziehen, dann auf den Ring. Ich würd nur noch zum tanken wieder aussteigen. Bei GT5/6 machen die R34 schon extrem Laune.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2014)

Kennt ihr diese Seite: e36racing
Wahnsinn, was da an Infos und Erfahrungen drin stecken  
Ich hoffe, ich kann die Anleitung und Tipps schon Mitte nächstes Jahr als Vorlage nehmen, wenn alles nach Plan verläuft


----------



## worco (14. Mai 2014)

So, kurzes Update von mir: Auto läuft wieder...Trotzdem lief er nur im Notlauf. 
Also ADAC gerufen, der hat den Fehlerspeicher ausgelesen und noch nen Sicherungskasten gefunden, den ich übersehen hab...Tja, Sicherung getauscht, Fehlerspeicher gelöscht, einwandfrei. Nur das Radio geht noch nicht, da hats wohl noch die extra Sicherung zerschossen, die muss ich noch suchen.

Danke an euch alle!


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Die Sicherung vom Radio kann auch hinten im Radio selber stecken. Das ist z.B. bei allen Daimler Radios so.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2014)

Ich finde den Golf von JP richtig gut vom Lack, nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören schon, vor allem die riesen Felgen, sind nur zum Posen, Gewinde etwas höher schrauben schöne 18er rauf und fertig 

Vor allem der Lack hat was, hat echt nicht jeder, so sieht selbst ein Golf ansehnlich aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2014)

Vorallem sind diese Riesenfelgen saumäßig langsam, weil die Eigendämpfung des Reifens total fehlt. Da hoppelt man nur von Welle zu Welle und der Serien GTI zieht lachend außen dran vorbei und freut sich nen Ast.


----------



## watercooled (14. Mai 2014)

Und es ist immernoch Folie 

Ich denke der Golf ist auch nicht drauf ausgelegt um damit schnell von A nach B zu kommen.
Der muss wie blöd vorwärts gehen und geil aussehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2014)

Ja weiß ich doch, aber is ja alles das selbe xD 

Jaja geil sehen die Felgen schon aus, aber echt nichts zum fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und es ist immernoch Folie
> 
> Ich denke der Golf ist auch nicht drauf ausgelegt um damit schnell von A nach B zu kommen.
> Der muss wie blöd vorwärts gehen und geil aussehen.


 
Und Werbung machen


----------



## fatlace (14. Mai 2014)

ich find da Sid´s golf aber besser.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4P-BWQ7uS18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edith:
die felgen auf JP´s golf sind riesig, bekannte von mir fährt die auf nem S5 und selbst da wirken die zu groß für mich.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diese Seite: e36racing
> Wahnsinn, was da an Infos und Erfahrungen drin stecken
> Ich hoffe, ich kann die Anleitung und Tipps schon Mitte nächstes Jahr als Vorlage nehmen, wenn alles nach Plan verläuft


 
Geile Seite 

Hast du vor dir nen e36 zu besorgen? Falls ja was für einen?


----------



## Metalic (15. Mai 2014)

N'abend.
Bei mir steht in den nächsten Tagen ein Autokauf an. Modell ist mir erst einmal egal. Sollte die Größe eines Golfs, Polos, Corsa usw. haben. Das Ganze sollte nicht zu alt sein. Denke mal EZ ab 09. Schnick-Schnack brauch ich nicht viel. Mir ist wichtig, dass das Auto zuverlässig ist, nicht zu altbacken aussieht, kein Verkehrshindernis ist weil es nicht aus dem Quark kommt, zu viel Leistung brauch ich aber auch nicht und der Verbrauch ist natürlich nicht zu verachten. Diesel lohnt bei mir nicht, dafür fahre ich zu wenig. 300km die Woche zur Arbeit.
Habt ihr anhand dieser Punkte vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich, der euch direkt einfällt?
Die Modelle die mir bisher rein vom Preis, Austattung und Optik ganz gut gefallen: Polo, Corsa, Seat Leon oder Ibiza, Ford Fiesta. Chevrolet Aveo macht für mich auch ne gute Figur. Das wären nun die, die mir so auf Anhieb einfallen. Gibts Modelle, von denen ich die Finger lassen sollte?

Und dann hätte ich noch eine Frage. Bei mir um die Ecke steht ein Corsa von 09 mit 80.000km beim Händler. Sieht gut aus und er will knapp 7k haben. Das Auto ist aber auf Erdgas umgerüstet. Hat das Vor- bzw. Nachteile vom Literpreis mal abgesehen?


----------



## Beam39 (15. Mai 2014)

Zum Erdgas gibts geteilte Meinungen, ich halte um ehrlich zu sein nicht viel davon, andere wieder schwören darauf.  Bei "normalen" Autos könnte so ein Umbau bestimmt gut kommen, da spielen Leistungsverluste o.Ä. keine Rolle, wichtig ist halt nur das es ordentlich gemacht wurde und Qualität verbaut wurde z.B. Prins. Dann dürfte eigentlich nichts dagegen sprechen.

Einer im Bekanntenkreis hat sich seinem S600 in ner Hinterhofwerkstatt ne Gasanlage einbauen lassen. Leistungsverlust ohne Ende und zum Schluss lief er nur noch auf 6 Pötten  Ende vom Lied waren Reperaturkosten im hohen 5 stelligen Bereich - mit Ausbau der Gasanlage 

Ich kenne aber auch jemanden der sich bei 250tkm ne Gasanlage in seinen 750er von Prins hat einbauen lassen, das Auto ist bei über 500tkm ohne irgendwelche Probleme, bis auf Leistungsverlust.

Guck dir den Corsa richtig an. Sieht die Anlage gepfuscht aus und ist nicht von nem guten Hersteller, dann lass die Finger davon.


----------



## watercooled (15. Mai 2014)

Habe mich damals auch gegen den Kauf eines Autos mit Gasanlage entschieden.
Vor allem gibt es anscheinend Motoren die nicht ganz so gasfest sind wie andere.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Gas:

Eigentlich eine gute Sache, wenn es ein Alltagswagen ist,  bei dem die Effizienz wichtiger ist als die maximale Leistung.  Sollte aber ordentlich gemacht werden, sonst wirst du damit sehr unglücklich.



Zu den Fahrzeugen:  Die Modelle von VW, sprich den Polo oder die beiden Seats,  könnte man gut nehmen. 
Corsa und Opel muss man sich angucken,  meine letzten Erfahrungen waren erstaunlich gut.  

Den Aveo würde ich nichtmal geschenkt haben wollen ...    da kommt jedes Problem zusammen, dass es bei Amis gibt:  billige Verarbeitung,  kompletter Plastik-Innenraum,   grauenvoller Motor der überhaupt kein Drehmoment hat und auch nicht total zäh hochdreht.  Die Amis mögen ihre V8 ...  aber Kleinwagenmotoren sind nicht ihre Stärke.   Fahrwerk wurde wohl vom Trabbi abgeguckt,  und und und. 

Bei 300km pro Woche könnte man auch über einen Diesel nachdenken ...  könnte sich lohnen,  und ist mMn auch sehr angenehm für den Alltagsgebrauch.

Von der Auswahl her würde ich persönlich den Polo oder Seat Leon nehmen,  wenn das die aktuelleren Modelle sind. 


Aber es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, wie die angebotenen Fahrzeuge denn individuell so drauf sind,  sprich Ausstattung und Zustand.


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diese Seite: e36racing
> Wahnsinn, was da an Infos und Erfahrungen drin stecken
> Ich hoffe, ich kann die Anleitung und Tipps schon Mitte nächstes Jahr als Vorlage nehmen, wenn alles nach Plan verläuft


 
Wenn du dir wirklich nen e36 anschaffen willst.. und den für die Renne haben willst...

Hol dir nen 328i als Limosine mit M52B28 Maschine
Der Block ist leichter als die älteren M50/S50 Blöcke.
Und die Limosine ist von allen die leichteste Karosse.

Motortuning...
325i Ansaugbrücke damit er obenrum etwas mehr Leistung hat.. du verlierst etwas Drehmoment, aber das macht sich bei dem Motor nicht wirklich bemerkbar, der Serien M52B28 mit serien Brücke schnürrt obenrum etwas ab.
Dazu ne M3 e36 Abgasanlage und bei Bedarf noch Nockenwellen oder gar Hubraumerweiterung auf 3,0 Liter Hubraum mittels Kurbelwelle und Kolben vom M54B30.
Bevor du am Motor was machen willst.. mach zu mind die Lagerschalen neu.

Bremsen...
Bau dir die 330i Anlage vom e46 330i oder 330d ein, du hast vorn dann 325mm statt 286mm wie Serie.. und die Serienbremse kannste vergessen.
Der Bremskolben hierbei ist auch größer.
Scheiben fährste die normalen ATE vom 330i, wenn du ein Problem hast mit gelochten Scheiben, die neigen eher zur Rissbildung u.a durch eingebranntem Brennstaub in den Löchern.
Beläge kannste Ferodo nehmen oder auch die ATE's, da glaubt jeder an was anderes.
Bremsflüssigkeit würde ich dann auf DOT5 umsteigen.

Felgen...
durch die Bremsanlage musste dann 17" fahren. Aus dem BMW Regal gäbe es einmal die mehrteiligen und geschmiedete Styling 29m oder Styling 32, die sehen auch ganz chic aus und sind auch recht leicht und vorallem sehr günstig zu bekommen.

Hinterachse..
sofern du kein Sperrdiff hast... kannst du dir die gesamte Hinterachse vom M3 drunterbauen, da nimmst gleich die HA Bremse vom Emmi mit und lässt dir gleich das Diff auf 45% sperren.

Motorabstimmung...
SGS Solutions ist auf den M52 spezialisiert und macht nen Top Job und stimmt den Wagen für dich auch auf der Straße oder gar Rennstrecke ab.
Hierbei könnte man über nen Max Rev Anhebung auf 7000rpm nachdenken.

Was man auch noch machen könnte... bau dir den M3 Tacho ein, der hat nen Öl Temp-Anzeige, dafür brauchst noch nen speziellen Ölfilterdeckel für den Geber und bissl Kabelkram,da bei entfällt die momentan verbrauchsanzeige.

Das hatte ich alles mal an meinem e36 vor und zum Teil schon umgesetzt.
Aber mit dem e36 bin ich erstmal durch und der wird demnächst geschlachtet.


was anderes...

war heut bei dem BMW e30 mit shadowline und 2-Türer in Essen..
Die karre war gar...
Die Roststellen wurden alle mal gemacht aber nicht sonderlich gut umgesetzt..
Kofferraum war mit wasser voll.. bzw. das Batteriefach, da stand ungelogen ca. 2 Liter wasser drin..
Und das Heckblech war durch... eine stelle konntest so ein drücken, so zerfressen war das und du konntest von außen anschließend in den Kofferraum schauen.
Sind dann wieder abgehauen, kurz zu KFC und Lagerbesprechung, ob wir nicht vllt noch spontan was finden und eben hin juckeln, einen in Langenfeld gefunden.. konnten spontan vorbei..
War aber ein 4-türer und Chromausstattung Baujahr 1987.
Eigentlich war der Wagen so gut wie verkauft... nach bissl überzeugungskraft (am Telefon machte die Dame nen recht kompetenten Eindruck) konnte ich rumkommen.

Dort angekommen... ne bildhübsche junge Frau stieg die aus nem 850i aus und führte uns in die Tiefgarage zu ihrem e30 und e32 740i.
Ihr Mann hat den e30 gekauft und der Wagen knappe 2 Wochen angemeldet, aber den wollten die dann doch wieder loswerden.
Ursprünglich wollten die den Wagen auch wieder herrichten und haben auch ewig nach nem e30 in dem Zustand gesucht, aber die beiden anderen Schlachtschiffe brauchen auch noch etwas Liebe und sind auch die reinsten Kostengräber, hinzukommt,dass der e30 keine Servolenkung hat.

Zustand war recht gut gewesen, hat hier und da paar Kratzer, der lack bräuchte etwas liebe.
Der Radlauf hinten Fahrerseite braucht etwas zu wendung und das Batteriefach vorne, aber zum Glück nicht die Spritzwand- oder Domseite.
Unterboden sah super aus und der Innenraum sah mit über 280.000km noch sehr gut aus, da hätte auch 150.000km stehen können und ich hätte es geglaubt.
Der M10 Motor war recht feucht gewesen, aber bei einem M10 ist das wurscht,der braucht nur genug Öl und Sprit, diff und Getriebe waren staubtrocken.
Fahrwerk war auch noch Top.
Der Wagen war bis 2014 in Familienbesitz, bis die junge Dame den Wagen übernommen hat.
Letztendlich hab ich den e30 mitgenommen.
Auf der Rückfahrt war ich sehr von dem Fahrverhalten überrascht, wie sanft er über die Autobahn glitt, bis dato hab ich sämtiche e30's stehen lassen und zu einer Probefahrt kam es nie.

Später am Abend brauchte ein Kumpel (Testfahrer und Journalist bei nem Automagazin) nen fahrbaren Untersatz hab ich ihm die Schlüssel in die Hand gedrückt, auch er war begeistert vom Fahrverhalten.
Er musste mit dem Wagen zu Bonk Motorsport (nehmen an VLN-Läufen teil) und der BMW Spezi, hat den Wagen auch noch durchgecheckt und fand auch dass die Basis ne gute ist und wenn ich beim Umbau hilfe brauche, soll ich mich bei denen melden 

Aktuell steht der Wagen noch beim Kumpel, morgen nehmen wir den Wagen etwas auseinander, um zu schauen ob die anderen Schwachstellen noch in einem gute Zustand sind, damit ich im Laufe des Jahres weiter machen kann mit dem M52B28 Swap.

Man darf sich beim Bild nicht vom optischen Zustand täuschen lassen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Geile Seite
> 
> Hast du vor dir nen e36 zu besorgen? Falls ja was für einen?


 
Ja. Soll eine 328i Limousine werden. Das Projekt möchte ich nächstes Jahr beginnen.

@ blindxdeath
Danke für die Ratschläge  An ein paar Sachen davon hatte ich auch schon gedacht.


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich denke der Golf ist auch nicht drauf ausgelegt um damit schnell von A nach B zu kommen.


 
Trotzdem wette ich ist der Golf schneller als die meisten Autos von den Hobby Rennfahrern hier. 

@blindxdeath 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Trotzdem wette ich ist der Golf schneller als die meisten Autos von den Hobby Rennfahrern hier.


 
Auf einer Ebenen Strecke, z.B. Hockenheimring ja, auf einer unebenen wie der Nordschleife nein.
'Hart macht hart und weich macht schnell' trifft vorallem auf die NoS zu.


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2014)

Es heißt noch lange nicht das ein tiefes Auto knüppel hart ist. Bei dem Golf weiß ich es nicht da ich den noch nicht gefahren bin, aber ich weiß z.B. das mein roter NX trotz der Tieferlegung DEUTLICH! besser um Kurven geht als meine Serien NX die ich hatte. Die Kiste darf halt unter keinen Umständen schleifen oder anfangen zu hoppeln, dann hat man natürlich verloren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf einer Ebenen Strecke, z.B. Hockenheimring ja, auf einer unebenen wie der Nordschleife nein.
> 'Hart macht hart und weich macht schnell' trifft vorallem auf die NoS zu.


 
+1


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es heißt noch lange nicht das ein tiefes Auto knüppel hart ist. Bei dem Golf weiß ich es nicht da ich den noch nicht gefahren bin, aber ich weiß z.B. das mein roter NX trotz der Tieferlegung DEUTLICH! besser um Kurven geht als meine Serien NX die ich hatte. Die Kiste darf halt unter keinen Umständen schleifen oder anfangen zu hoppeln, dann hat man natürlich verloren.


 
Der GTI wird sehr hart sein. Wo soll der denn noch ganz hinfedern ? Da ist nicht mehr viel Platz.
Außerdem sind leichte Wank- und Nickbewegungen eher von Vorteil, da sowas die Rückmeldung zum Fahrer verstärkt.


----------



## watercooled (15. Mai 2014)

Der GTI ist laut JP genauso komfortabel wie ein Serien GTI.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Mai 2014)

Laut JP hatte der getunte 335i von ihm auch über 400 PS, waren aber 396. Aber so schlecht gemappt das er langsamer war als einer nur mit COBB und 360 PS. (Hat er aber nciht selber gemappt, war extern gemacht worden). 

Mag ja ein guter Entertainer sein, und auch Ahnung haben, aber übertreiben tut der schon ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der GTI ist laut JP genauso komfortabel wie ein Serien GTI.


 
Nie im Leben !
Ich bin den GTI PP ja gefahren und der ist im Komfort-Modus richtig komfortabel. 
Alleine schon aus mangelndem Federweg kann der JP GTI gar nicht so komfortabel sein. 

-------------

Hier noch mal was richtig, richtig ..... richtig Gutes : Sehr geehrter Herr Stadler, | PS
Ich hab mich weggeschmissen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier noch mal was richtig, richtig ..... richtig Gutes : Sehr geehrter Herr Stadler, | PS
> Ich hab mich weggeschmissen


 
Sehr schön. Nette Ironie und ein genialer Text. Besonders schön finde ich die Anspielungen auf die Drängler auf der Autobahn.


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Trotzdem wette ich ist der Golf schneller als die meisten Autos von den Hobby Rennfahrern hier.
> 
> @blindxdeath
> 
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto.


 
danke dir 


heute mal angefangen die Mistfeile zu polieren, blieb nur bei Motorhaube und Kotflügel  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Mai 2014)

Cooler E30 ich mag die Serie


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> danke dir
> 
> 
> heute mal angefangen die Mistfeile zu polieren, blieb nur bei Motorhaube und Kotflügel
> ...


 
Dann noch Kunststoff, Räder und Chrom auffrischen und dann steht er top da 
Vergiss aber nicht den Polierschwamm immer gleich sauber zu machen. Sonst bekommst du den Farbabrieb da nie wieder raus


----------



## winner961 (15. Mai 2014)

@ji die Farbe ist wirklich toll freue mich schon auffassen kommende Treffen oder ?

Mit dem Swap wird es sicher eine Granate ;€


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2014)

E30 mit M52B28 ist schon ein fieses kleines Teil 
Wenig Gewicht, viel Leistung und gutes Handling 

Daniel Sailer - BMW E30 328I M52 - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2014)

nissan 250z trailer drag race | Video | Break.com

ROFL!


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2014)

Da noch reichlich Federweg vorhanden, bei mir z.B. federt der Reifen dann hinter den Kotflügel ein. Sturz macht es möglich  Ein tiefes Fahrwerk bedeutet übrigends überhaupt nicht das die Kiste knüppel hart ist, mein Fahrwerk hat nämlich bei jeder Tiefe den gleichen Federweg und auch die gleiche Härte. Ein gutes Fahrwerk braucht auch weniger Federweg um gut zu arbeiten als ein schlechtes. 

Heute konnte ich den Koffer endlich mal wieder ausfahren, eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht für die olle 2L Möhre.  Aber putzen könnte ich ihn ruhig mal wieder.


----------



## BlindxDeath (16. Mai 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Cooler E30 ich mag die Serie


 


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann noch Kunststoff, Räder und Chrom auffrischen und dann steht er top da
> Vergiss aber nicht den Polierschwamm immer gleich sauber zu machen. Sonst bekommst du den Farbabrieb da nie wieder raus


 
dank euch.
Chromzeug ist noch gut erhalten, bissl nevrnull und sollte dann gut sein.
Kunststoff außen, sagte ein Kollege da könnte ich mitm Heißluftföhn dran.

andere schöne Felgen und Reifen hab ich seit letztem Jahr schon 
Felgen von nem Kumpel für nen hunni abgekauft und fast neue Uniroyal RainExpert für 90€ aus Ebaykleinanzeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Wagen hat echt eine Politur bitter nötig..so sieht die Heckklappe aus und das Dach ist auch in dem Zustand.. die Haube war es auch, ließ sich aber wunderbar polieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

Sieht gut aus der BMW. Hast du originale Alus dafür? Dann würde ich ihn optisch so original wie möglich lassen. Das ergibt mit dem neuen Motor dann einen richtigen Wolf im Schafspelz. Jeder denkt es ist ein "alter 3er" und in der Realität hast du Dampf satt.


----------



## BlindxDeath (16. Mai 2014)

Also die Felgen auf dem Bild sind orignale e30 Felgen (BMW Styling 5)

Ich habe noch nen Satz BMW Styling 5 - BBS RC090 vom 5er BMW und 2-Teilig in 17" liegen...
Wollte die dann eventuell drauf haben, wenn der 5-Loch-Umbau bevorsteht.. dann kommen vorne die Brembo 4-Kolben Anlage vorne ran (liegen hier schon) und Porsche Sättel hinten..
Dann muss ich wegen den Scheibendurchmesser schon 17" fahren.

Würde dann in etwa so aussehen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Würde dann in etwa so aussehen...


 ... und damit in meinen Augen genau so wie´s sein sollte.


----------



## BlindxDeath (16. Mai 2014)

Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich das Felgenbett verdichten lassen soll...
aber ich denk ich werde nur die Schrauben erneuern.

Naja.. aber das ist noch zukunftsmusik 
Erstmal im laufe des Jahres den M52 unterbringen..


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Mai 2014)

Kennt jemand im Bezug auf BMW Tuningwerk.de ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Mai 2014)

Ja, ein paar aus dem 1erForum waren schon da. Müsste ein anständiger Laden sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Mai 2014)

Ja so was ich jetzt gelesen habe, klingt vernünftig, aber ich schaue die Tage nochmal im N54tech, es eilt ja nicht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. Mai 2014)

vorhin paar Abschiedsbilder gemacht vom EP3 meines kleinen Bruders  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (17. Mai 2014)

Ach das war ein echter EP3? Ich dachte EP2 mit Verspoilerung?

Schönes Auto...


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. Mai 2014)

nene, ist ein echter Type R EP3.
Der soll jetzt wegen einer Neuanschaffung weg.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> vorhin paar Abschiedsbilder gemacht vom EP3 meines kleinen Bruders  ]


 
Sehe ich da etwa OZ F1-Felgen in XTR-Grau? Meine absoluten Lieblinge


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. Mai 2014)

Ne sorry.. sind OZ Superturismo Felgen.
Die OEM Enkei's sind mit Winterreifen dabei..

Sachtma..
Da ist noch die Carbonfolie auf der Motorhaube drauf.. die haben wir mal drauf gemacht, weil der wagen ursprünglich in nen Blau-Metallic foliert werden soll.
Würdet ihr die Folie drauflassen oder lieber abmachen, bevor einer nörgelt, dass sich darunter vllt nen schaden befinden könnte?
Hab im Inserat geschrieben, dass man zusammen die Folie Vorort entfernen kann, wenn man diese nicht mag.

Was haltet ihr von nachlackierten Front und Heckschürzen?
das blieb leider aufgrund des Alters nicht aus (Parkrempler), war aber immer nen Versicherungsfall gewesen, weil die gegnerische Seite schuld war und der Wagen zur Reparatur der Versicherung übergeben wurde, ist im Grunde ja ein "Unfallwagen", aber dafür jetzt nahezu Kratzerfrei, bis auf der Tankdeckel und der Seitenspiegel (irgendein Spast hat den abrasiert, aber ein neuer gebrauchter in der passenden Farbe und mit Spiegelglas liegt bereit)

7000€ haben wir angesetzt mit einer Laufleistung von 168.000km, dafür bis auf die Carbonfolie, K&N Austauschfilter und BBK ESD unverbastelt.
Fahrwerk ist vor 2 Jahren ein neues von Sachs Super Touring reingekommen nachdem der Vorbesitzer sich ein neuwertiges gebrauchtes Sportfahrwerk gekauft hat und nachdem Einbau gemerkt hat, dass das ******* ist, hat er alles neu gemacht.
Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt und durch hochwertige Markenteile ersetzt, TÜV Januar neu gemacht mit neuen ATE Scheiben und Beläge VA neu.
Preislich mag der vielleicht 1000€ über andere mit der Laufleistung vergleichbare EP3's angesetzt sein.. aber der Wagen wurde in den letzten 4 Jahren penibelst gewartet und ein Berg von Rechnung (über 3000€) liegt bei, ist 8 Fach (Toyo und Hankook) bereift und reicht locker noch für die nächste Saison.
Klingt an sich Fair oder nicht?

Mein bruder und ich können das nicht richtig einschätzen, da wir den Markt nicht kennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Ne sorry.. sind OZ Superturismo Felgen.
> Die OEM Enkei's sind mit Winterreifen dabei..


Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei 


BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Sachtma..
> Da ist noch die Carbonfolie auf der Motorhaube drauf.. die haben wir mal drauf gemacht, weil der wagen ursprünglich in nen Blau-Metallic foliert werden soll.
> Würdet ihr die Folie drauflassen oder lieber abmachen, bevor einer nörgelt, dass sich darunter vllt nen schaden befinden könnte?
> Hab im Inserat geschrieben, dass man zusammen die Folie Vorort entfernen kann, wenn man diese nicht mag.


Ich würde die Folie drauflassen und das Auto auch so inserieren. Wer sie nicht mag, kann sie auf eigene Gefahr runter machen, nachdem er den Wagen gekauft hat.


BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von nachlackierten Front und Heckschürzen?
> das blieb leider aufgrund des Alters nicht aus (Parkrempler), war aber immer nen Versicherungsfall gewesen, weil die gegnerische Seite schuld war und der Wagen zur Reparatur der Versicherung übergeben wurde, ist im Grunde ja ein "Unfallwagen", aber dafür jetzt nahezu Kratzerfrei, bis auf der Tankdeckel und der Seitenspiegel (irgendein Spast hat den abrasiert, aber ein neuer gebrauchter in der passenden Farbe und mit Spiegelglas liegt bereit)


Auf jeden Fall angeben (die Unfälle) - stören sollte es nicht, wenn´s gut gemacht wurde. Oder sieht man deutliche Farbabweichungen?


BlindxDeath schrieb:


> 7000€ haben wir angesetzt mit einer Laufleistung von 168.000km, dafür bis auf die Carbonfolie, K&N Austauschfilter und BBK ESD unverbastelt.
> Fahrwerk ist vor 2 Jahren ein neues von Sachs Super Touring reingekommen nachdem der Vorbesitzer sich ein neuwertiges gebrauchtes Sportfahrwerk gekauft hat und nachdem Einbau gemerkt hat, dass das ******* ist, hat er alles neu gemacht.
> Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt und durch hochwertige Markenteile ersetzt, TÜV Januar neu gemacht mit neuen ATE Scheiben und Beläge VA neu.
> Preislich mag der vielleicht 1000€ über andere mit der Laufleistung vergleichbare EP3's angesetzt sein.. aber der Wagen wurde in den letzten 4 Jahren penibelst gewartet und ein Berg von Rechnung (über 3000€) liegt bei, ist 8 Fach (Toyo und Hankook) bereift und reicht locker noch für die nächste Saison.
> Klingt an sich Fair oder nicht?


 Da bin ich raus. Kein Profi auf dem Gebiet. Aber es klingt fair.


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. Mai 2014)

Farbunterschied ist an sich nicht so zu erkennen, außer man sucht wirklich danach, wir haben dem Lackierbetrieb gesagt, dass die das gescheit machen sollen, ansonsten würden wir die Annahme verweigern, wenn der Wagen fertig ist, da ist eher das Radhaus zur Tür schlimmer. 

Folie wollten wir auch drauflassen, vielleicht mag das ja jemand und wenn nicht.. kann er das selber abmachen, als wir den foliert haben, wurde die Haube sauber gemacht und abgeknetet, es war auch kein Steinschlag zu erkennen.

Hab gerade mit dem Vorbesitzer telefoniert, weil ich wegen den Dämpfern keine Rechnung habe, erstmal ein Einlauf vom dem kassiert 
"Waaaaaaaaaaaaas?! Ihr habt den Wagen erst vor nem Jahr von uns abgekauft! Was soll das?! Da hätte ich den ja selber behalten können! Sorgt bloß dafür, dass er in gute Hände kommt!"  
Naja.. er schaut nochmal ob er noch weitere Rechnungen finden kann und schickt die uns zu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe von den Autos auch wenig Ahnung, bin da auch raus.

----------------





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrXEKIZ4N5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich habe von den Autos auch wenig Ahnung, bin da auch raus.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...


 
Der Typ ist einfach klasse


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

Der ist nicht nur klasse, sondern auch eine legende! Gegen ihn kann kein michael schumacher, sebastian vettel oder sonst wer anstinken. 
Von walter röhrl gibt es übrigens noch mehr videos auf youtube und die sollte man sich auch unbedingt mal anschauen. Er hat noch mehr sowas in petto und ich hab bei seinen schilderungen schon öfters tränen gelacht...


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der ist nicht nur klasse, sondern auch eine legende! Gegen ihn kann kein michael schumacher, sebastian vettel oder sonst wer anstinken.
> Von walter röhrl gibt es übrigens noch mehr videos auf youtube und die sollte man sich auch unbedingt mal anschauen. Er hat noch mehr sowas in petto und ich hab bei seinen schilderungen schon öfters tränen gelacht...


 
Definitiv!   

Schöner Fun-Fact:  Walter Röhrl hält auch eine der Bestzeiten auf der Nordschleife per Rennrad  
Ob er da wohl einen Helm trägt?    Schließlich wird er dafür doch über 8min brauchen.


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2014)

Bald kann ich ihn dann mal starten. Drin ist der Motor schon, noch paar Kabel am Kabelbaum umlöten und schon kann es los gehen.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2014)

Ende 2014/Anfang 2015 soll es bei mir wohl dann nen neuen geben, der Golf hat dann hochgerechnet seine 220.000-230.000km drauf.. Ich habe mich schonmal ein bisschen durch mobile.de geklickt und mir sind die folgenden aufgefallen:


Opel Signum Facelift ('06/'07) 3,0l CDTI - hat im Bereich um die *7.000-8.000* trotz km-Stand um die 80.000-120.000 dann meist Vollausstattung
Audi A4 Avant B6/B7 2,5l PD-TDI - ähnliches Verhältnis aus KM-Stand und Preis, Ausstattung meist etwas schlechter
Audi A4 Avant B6/B7 2,7l PD-TDI - selbe wie beim 2,5er
BMW 320D Touring '05/'06 - in meinem Preisbereich die "schlechteste" Ausstattung und an sich auch der kleinste

Fahre so um die 60.000km im Jahr, hauptsächlich Langstrecke in der Woche nix unter 50-70km am Stück, Wochenenden auch mal 600-800km (inner Werkstatt neulich gesagt bekommen das sie selten nen 1,4er Golf 4-Motor in dem guten Zustand sehen  ) und auch mal mit 3-4 Personen an Bord. Habt ihr noch welche für meine Liste? Irgendwas wo man bei den Genannten drauf achten sollte? Muss sind: Klimaautomatik, Tempomat, Lenkradfernbedienung, mindestens CD-Wechsler oder USB-/AUX-Erweiterung, manuelles Getriebe, Nebelscheinwerfer, Mittelarmlehne (gut, kann man nachrüsten...), gute langstreckentaugliche Sitze (die vom Golf sind schon Grenzwertig finde ich weil die recht weich sind). Schön wäre ne Standheizung, kann man aber auch nachrüsten...

Edit: Grüne Plakette versteht sich glaube ich von selbst.. Sonst darf ich hier in der Ecke direkt alles mitm Rad erledigen  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2014)

Budget?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2014)

7.000-8.000 - sollte ich oben vielleicht etwas hervorheben .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Opel Signum Facelift ('06/'07) 3,0l CDTI - hat im Bereich um die 7.000-8.000 trotz km-Stand um die 80.000-120.000 dann meist Vollausstattung


Der soll ja ein grund-solides fahrzeug sein und ich würde als vw-fahrer (!!!) sogar zum opel tendieren. Anzulasten wäre dem fahrzeug wohl nur das, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, renault-motoren verbaut werden. (halte von den dingern irgendwie nicht viel, aber sie sind sparsam)


> Audi A4 Avant B6/B7 2,5l PD-TDI - ähnliches Verhältnis aus KM-Stand und Preis, Ausstattung meist etwas schlechter
> Audi A4 Avant B6/B7 2,7l PD-TDI - selbe wie beim 2,5er


Ich glaube nicht, das das PD-motoren sind. Pumpe-düse sind meines wissens nur die 1.9 und die ersten 2.0 TDI. Darüber ging es doch eigentlich mit common-rail weiter.


> BMW 320D Touring '05/'06 - in meinem Preisbereich die "schlechteste" Ausstattung und an sich auch der kleinste


 BMW-motoren sollen gut durchzug haben und relativ wenig verbrauchen, aber der heckantrieb würde mich stören. Auf eis und schnee hab ich lieber fronttrieb bzw. allrad. (mann fährt ja nicht bloß im sommer damit )


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2014)

Ah, hab ich falsch in Erinnerung gehabt. Der 2,7er ist nen CR, der 2,5er sogar noch VEP... Pardon .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ah, hab ich falsch in Erinnerung gehabt. Der 2,7er ist nen CR, der 2,5er sogar noch VEP... Pardon .


 Welches baujahr soll der audi mit der 2.5er maschiene denn haben? Die verteilerpumpe gibt es doch schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr und an max. 120 000km würd ich bei dem auto auch noch nicht glauben. (mit den tdi`s werden meist km gefahren ohne ende) Ich bin jetzt z.b. nicht gerade ein vielfahrer und hab auf meinem 1.9 PD über 280 000km drauf. (ca. 20 000km im jahr)
Aber wie gesagt, ich würde bei deiner auswahl zum opel tendieren...


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2014)

Bezüglich der Motoren: Ich habe einen A3 2.0 TDI, 2007er Baujahr mit 170 PS.
Sehr feiner Motor. Ausreichend stark, guter Durchzug und der Gesamtverbrauch des Autos liegt z.Zt. bei 5,9 Litern.
Ist nur die Frage wann der Vorbesitzer das letzte Mal resettet hat. Ich bin mit ihm jetzt 15k Km gefahren und es ist immer noch bei 5,9.
Wobei ich aber meist weniger verbrauche, da ich auch oft Autobahn fahre. Da schwankt es dann, je nach Abschnitt, zwischen 4,5 und 5,6 Litern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2014)

MB W203 Mopf mit 646er Motor(Komplett schwarze Abdeckung).  Sind extrem langlebig, wenn immer Wartung gemacht wird.

Von dem A4 2,5 TDI würde ich die Finger lassen. Die haben extreme Probleme mit den Nockenwellen.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Welches baujahr soll der audi mit der 2.5er maschiene denn haben? Die verteilerpumpe gibt es doch schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr und an max. 120 000km würd ich bei dem auto auch noch nicht glauben. (mit den tdi`s werden meist km gefahren ohne ende) Ich bin jetzt z.b. nicht gerade ein vielfahrer und hab auf meinem 1.9 PD über 280 000km drauf. (ca. 20 000km im jahr)
> Aber wie gesagt, ich würde bei deiner auswahl zum opel tendieren...


 Den hier 
hatte ich mir unter anderem angeguckt gehabt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Motoren: Ich habe einen A3 2.0 TDI, 2007er Baujahr mit 170 PS.
> Sehr feiner Motor. Ausreichend stark, guter Durchzug und der Gesamtverbrauch des Autos liegt z.Zt. bei 5,9 Litern.


 Ich hab jetzt erstmal google bemühen müssen und dabei fest gestellt, das es wohl auch einen 2.0 PD mit 170 PS gab. (anscheinend die letzte generation PD) Das würde dann auch deine verbrauchswerte erklären.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Den hier
> hatte ich mir unter anderem angeguckt gehabt.


 Bei dem auto komme ich, ehrlich gesagt, ins grübeln. Ich kenne keinen  tdi, der nach 10 jahren nur 126 000km drauf hat. Bei der laufleistung  lohnt sich der diesel doch garnicht und wenn der jahrelang gestanden  hat, war das auch nicht gut für das auto.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt erstmal google bemühen müssen und dabei fest gestellt, das es wohl auch einen 2.0 PD mit 170 PS gab. (anscheinend die letzte generation PD) Das würde dann auch deine verbrauchswerte erklären.


 
Meinst du, dass das zu viel Verbrauch ist oder wie?


----------



## watercooled (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt erstmal google bemühen müssen und dabei fest gestellt, das es wohl auch einen 2.0 PD mit 170 PS gab. (anscheinend die letzte generation PD) Das würde dann auch deine verbrauchswerte erklären.


 
Jop gab es. Laut wie sau und ein etwas seltsamer Leistungsverlauf.
Aber Top Verbrauch, sehr viel Bumms und zumindest bei uns sehr Problemfrei.

Kann man sogar mal Benzin Tanken *duckundweg*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass das zu viel Verbrauch ist oder wie?


 Eher das gegenteil. Die PD-motoren sind recht genügsam. 
Wäre das ein CR-motor, würdest du mit dem verbrauch nicht hin kommen. Außerdem würde ich dir dann raten das teil mal über einen leistungsprüfstand zu jagen, da die 170 PS varianten anscheinend auch gerne mal nur 140 PS haben. 


watercooled schrieb:


> Jop gab es. Laut wie sau und ein etwas seltsamer Leistungsverlauf.


Ich weiß beim besten willen nicht, was an den PD-motoren laut sein soll.  Meiner macht nicht mehr geräusch als der 2.0 CR im firmen-bus! Allerdings hat mein 3bg-passat auch die bodengruppe vom damaligen A6-> motor ist längs eingebaut.
Den leistungsverlauf finde ich bei meinem aber nicht schlecht, auch wenn  ich bei 1500 und 1800 touren förmlich eine "schwelle" hab.


> Aber Top Verbrauch, sehr viel Bumms und zumindest bei uns sehr Problemfrei.


Probleme hatten wohl nur die ersten modelle. Ansonsten sind aber die PD-motoren fast nicht kaputt zu bekommen.


> Kann man sogar mal Benzin Tanken *duckundweg*


 Was macht ihr mit euren auto`s? 

@nfsgame
Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem  passat?


----------



## watercooled (18. Mai 2014)

Naja von Leerlauf bis 1900upm kommt logischerweise nix. Absolut nix 
Dann geht er bis ~3200upm sehr gut, fällt dann ab und rafft sich über 4000upm nochmal auf und schiebt sauber bis in den Begrenzer.
Das man den so nicht fahren sollte weiss denke ich mal jeder, aber es ist mir eben aufgefallen.

Hatte mal ausversehen Super getankt vorn paar Jahren. Hattens eilig und standen an ner anderen Zapfe als sonst. Und da war ganz rechts eben nicht Diesel sondern das Hochoktanige 
Lief sogar noch mit Benzin  (waren vlt noch 5-10 Liter im Tank und dann 20 Liter Super draufgegeben  bis ichs bemerkt hatte).


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2014)

Einen Passat könnte ich noch mit auf die Liste setzen, joa. Allerdings erzeugen sämtliche mir bekannten Passats aus dem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis (sechs oder sieben Stück) "lustige" Geräusche aus dem Innenraum (Knarzen, Rappeln, Quietschen). Da ist der Signum pre-Facelift 1,9lTDI von meinem Onkel ruhiger im Vergleich. Mir geht das Klappern vom Gurtschloss am Beifahrersitz von meinem Golf was ab und zu mal auftritt schon fürchterlich auf den Geist . 

Opel Signum 3.0 V6 CDTI Automatik Cosmo als Kombi in Burgdorf
und
Opel Signum 3.0 V6 CDTI Cosmo als Kombi in Wiesbaden

habe ich recht weit oben auf der Liste - auch wenn es Automatik sind...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja von Leerlauf bis 1900upm kommt logischerweise nix. Absolut nix
> Dann geht er bis ~3200upm sehr gut, fällt dann ab und rafft sich über 4000upm nochmal auf und schiebt sauber bis in den Begrenzer.


 Dann haben die letzten versionen eine andere charakteristik als die ersten.
Meiner ist von 800- ca. 1500 upm eher lau-> gut im winter auf eis und schnee
1500-1800 upm motor wird etwas brummiger, geht schon mehr und wenn man in dem bereich anfahren will bekommt man auch mit kupplung schnappen lassen den motor nicht mehr aus
1800-4200 wird marginal leiser, legt noch ne schippe drauf und zieht gleichmäßig hoch
Noch höher hab ich ihn bis jetzt noch nicht getreten und das wird auch nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Einen Passat könnte ich noch mit auf die Liste setzen, joa. Allerdings erzeugen sämtliche mir bekannten Passats aus dem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis (sechs oder sieben Stück) "lustige" Geräusche aus dem Innenraum (Knarzen, Rappeln, Quietschen).


Dann hat VW nach dem 3bg in sachen qualität schon wieder abgebaut. Bei meinem klappert höchstens das zeug im kofferraum und der ist BJ 2001!
Ansonsten käme mir nur noch der skoda octavia in den sinn. Der hat einen ähnlich großen kofferraum wie der passat (evt. sogar einen tick größer) und soll qualitativ recht gut sein.


> Da ist der Signum pre-Facelift 1,9lTDI von meinem Onkel ruhiger im Vergleich. Mir geht das Klappern vom Gurtschloss am Beifahrersitz von meinem Golf was ab und zu mal auftritt schon fürchterlich auf den Geist .


Kann ich verstehen. Bei meinem firmen-bus klappert irgendetwas im armaturenbrett, was ich aber gott sei dank abstellen konnte. Die ladung an werkzeug hinten drin ist natürlich so eingebaut, das nix klappert.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Meiner ist von 800- ca. 1500 upm eher lau-> gut im winter auf eis und schnee
> 1500-1800 upm motor wird etwas brummiger, geht schon mehr und wenn man in dem bereich anfahren will bekommt man auch mit kupplung schnappen lassen den motor nicht mehr aus
> 1800-4200 wird marginal leiser, legt noch ne schippe drauf und zieht gleichmäßig hoch
> Noch höher hab ich ihn bis jetzt noch nicht getreten und das wird auch nicht mehr passieren.


So kenne ich den V6 TDi mit 2,5 L aus dem A6 C5 auch. Ausser im 6ten Gang ist die Maschine nie über 2500 Upm raus gekommen bei mir.


----------



## watercooled (18. Mai 2014)

Das knarzen kann ich bestätigen. Das passt eigentlich gar nicht in die sonst einwandfreie Verarbeitungsqualität rein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Mai 2014)

Würde auch mal über einen Mercedes Kombi nachdenken, ist bestimmt gut für Langstrecke ! 

Lohnen *könnte* sich auch Autogas, bei den Preisen, und das man es fast überall tanken kann, vor allem bei der hohen Kilometerleistung, müsste man aber mal durchrechnen, da Autogas ja auch nciht so sparsam ist wie ein Diesel. 

Ansonsten sind noch SUV´s ganz geräumig und bequem, aber halt nicht so schnell und verbrauch ist höher, aber doch sehr komfortabel.


----------



## watercooled (18. Mai 2014)

Autogas fast überall? → LMAO


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2014)

Autogas? Wenn du mehr in der Werkstatt stehen willst als fahren vielleicht. Ist für Vielfahrer überhaubt nicht geeignet und schon gar nicht wenn man auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist. Jeder der auf Autogas reinfällt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## watercooled (18. Mai 2014)

Für Kurzstrecke taugts doch...


----------



## riedochs (18. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> MB W203 Mopf mit 646er Motor(Komplett schwarze Abdeckung).  Sind extrem langlebig, wenn immer Wartung gemacht wird.
> 
> Von dem A4 2,5 TDI würde ich die Finger lassen. Die haben extreme Probleme mit den Nockenwellen.



Nur die frühen Modelle. 163PS teilweise und 180PS fast gar nicht mehr.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Autogas? Wenn du mehr in der Werkstatt stehen  willst als fahren vielleicht. Ist für Vielfahrer überhaubt nicht  geeignet und schon gar nicht wenn man auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist.  Jeder der auf Autogas reinfällt, ist selber schuld.


 
Schönes Stimmtischwissen. Unser alter Passat 2.0 20V lief 140tkm problemlos auf LPG bevor wir ihn verkauft haben. Die Werkstattbesuche gab es nur für den Gas-Filterwechsel. Langstrecke auch unter Vollast kein Problem und bei ca 35tkm / Jahr hatten wir die Anlage schon nach 14 Monaten wieder raus. Und wir reden hier von einer Verdampferanlage. Flüssig einspritzende haben noch weniger das Temperaturproblem und sind sparsamer. Im Bekanntenkreis haben wir einige Autos mit LPG und bei keinem gibt es Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2014)

Wenn man selber schraubt eventuell. Ich kenne fast keinen, der keine Probleme damit hat. Man muss ein Auto so derbe lange fahren, bis man das wieder raus hat... Die ganzen Schäden, die durch Gasanlagen entstehen machen das fast unmöglich. Leg dir lieber das Geld für den Gasanlagen Einbau als Spritgeld zur Seite. Hat man mehr von. 



riedochs schrieb:


> Nur die frühen Modelle. 163PS teilweise und 180PS fast gar nicht mehr.


 Ich denke nicht das der Käufer es erlaubt mal den Ventildeckel abzuschrauben.  Oder gibt es da ne Service Information von Audi ab wann die neuen Nockenwellen drin sind?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2014)

Gas fällt raus nachdem nem Kumpel in der letzten Zeit innerhalb von zwei Monaten zwei Mal in die Werkstatt musste mit seinem A6 und insgesamt ~2600€ reinstecken musste...


----------



## computertod (18. Mai 2014)

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit nem Audi 100 Avant (quattro) mit V6 (174PS)?
oder weis wer auf was ich da speziell schauen sollte?


----------



## riedochs (18. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das der Käufer es erlaubt mal den Ventildeckel abzuschrauben.  Oder gibt es da ne Service Information von Audi ab wann die neuen Nockenwellen drin sind?


 
Es ist Baujahrabhängig. In den einschlägigen Foren finden sich die Infos.


----------



## winner961 (18. Mai 2014)

@nfs wenn du gerne Richtung BMW gehen willst, würde ich mich auch in der 5er Reihe umschauen. Die gibts als Diesel auch in deinem Budget oder eben der obengenannte 3er. 

Und man kann auch Hecktriebler auch im Winter fahren Turrican


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Und man kann auch Hecktriebler auch im Winter fahren Turrican


 Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich kenne solche fahrzeuge nur als verkehrshinderniss sobald 3 krümel schnee liegen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich kenne solche fahrzeuge nur als verkehrshinderniss sobald 3 krümel schnee liegen.


 Das liegt aber zu 90% an den Fahrern. Schau dich mal im Hochschwarzwald um - da fahren sehr viele W124er und Konsorten rum. Auch bei Schnee. Bekannter von mir hat nen W124 300D in Schweden als Winterauto.


----------



## winner961 (18. Mai 2014)

Naja denen bin ich auch schon begegnet 
Das erhält volle Zustimmung.

Ich hab zurzeit für die Kurierfahrten von der Firma ein E46 330d Touring und das ist obwohl es ein Diesel ist schon richtig geil und auch sehr komfortabel, zwar nicht auf dem niveau eines Oberklassenwagens aber man hat keine Schmerzen wenn man lange Autobahn fährt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber zu 90% an den Fahrern. Schau dich mal im Hochschwarzwald um - da fahren sehr viele W124er und Konsorten rum. Auch bei Schnee.


Wenn viele das gleiche problem haben fällt selbiges aber nicht mehr übermäßig auf.
Aber danke für den hinweis. Jetzt weiß ich wo ich definitiv im winter nie hin kommen werde.  Mir reichen wirklich die fahrer hier, die dann bei leichtem schnee auf der strecke nicht mehr schneller als 40 km/h werden. (auch außerorts und auf geraden)


> Bekannter von mir hat nen W124 300D in Schweden als Winterauto.


 Bist du mal mit hin gefahren und hast ihn gefragt, ob du die 2 säcke zement aus seinem kofferraum haben kannst?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn viele das gleiche problem haben fällt selbiges aber nicht mehr übermäßig auf.
> Aber danke für den hinweis. Jetzt weiß ich wo ich definitiv im winter nie hin kommen werde.  Mir reichen wirklich die fahrer hier, die dann bei leichtem schnee auf der strecke nicht mehr schneller als 40 km/h werden. (auch außerorts und auf geraden)


 Der Witz an der Sache ist der:
Die Leute in schneereichen Gegenden können damit auch umgehen. In Gegenden wo´s nur alle Jubeljahre mal mehr als 2cm "hinlegt", bricht immer gleich alles zusammen und kaum einer kann bei Schnee wirklich fahren. Ist ja auch logisch: die einen können regelmäßig üben und die anderen haben einfach ab und zu mal totales Chaos.


----------



## keinnick (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn viele das gleiche problem haben fällt selbiges aber nicht mehr übermäßig auf.
> Aber danke für den hinweis. Jetzt weiß ich wo ich definitiv im winter nie hin kommen werde.  Mir reichen wirklich die fahrer hier, die dann bei leichtem schnee auf der strecke nicht mehr schneller als 40 km/h werden. (auch außerorts und auf geraden)
> Bist du mal mit hin gefahren und hast ihn gefragt, ob du die 2 säcke zement aus seinem kofferraum haben kannst?



Und vor 20 Jahren, als noch kein Auto die ganzen elektronischen Helferlein hatte, sind die Leute in Deiner Ecke dann gleich ganz zu Fuß gegangen wenn Sie nur ein Auto mit Heckantrieb besaßen, nehme ich an?  

Abgesehen davon, dass ich solche 40Km/h Fahrer hier sehr selten erlebe, gehört dieses ganze "Heckantrieb im Winter und Sandsäcke in den Kofferraum" Gerede für mich an den Stammtisch. Mit guten Winterreifen und ein wenig Erfahrung gibt's in den allermeisten Fällen null Probleme. In Ausnahmefällen möchte ich gewisse Nachteile des Heckantriebs im Winter nicht abstreiten aber sie sind sicherlich nicht die Regel.

Ich kenne jemanden, der fährt auch im Winter seinen CLS 55 AMG in der Gegend rund um München. Wie macht der das bloß?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2014)

Man darf halt auch nicht alles verallgemeinern. Der 330d(und was ich sonst so höre generell die E46) von meiner Mum ist z.B. wirklich schrecklich im Winter, mit dem 5er Touring ist der gleiche Hang aber kein Problem.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Mai 2014)

@nfs:
Ein Franzosen-Diesel a la Peugeot 407 oder 508 wäre nichts für dich?


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2014)

Wenn käme bei mir eher ein E90 320(x)D in Frage und nicht ein E46 .

@yappi: Bei den beiden finde ich den Innenraum (Cockpit) mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig .


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Schönes Stimmtischwissen. Unser alter Passat 2.0 20V lief 140tkm problemlos auf LPG bevor wir ihn verkauft haben. Die Werkstattbesuche gab es nur für den Gas-Filterwechsel. Langstrecke auch unter Vollast kein Problem und bei ca 35tkm / Jahr hatten wir die Anlage schon nach 14 Monaten wieder raus. Und wir reden hier von einer Verdampferanlage. Flüssig einspritzende haben noch weniger das Temperaturproblem und sind sparsamer. Im Bekanntenkreis haben wir einige Autos mit LPG und bei keinem gibt es Probleme.


 So viele Autos wie ich schon mit Motorschäden gesehen hab, die wegen der eingebauten Gasanlage entstanden sind, kannst du ein deinem Freundeskreis gar nicht haben. Das sich eine Anlage nach 40800 km rechnet glaube ich nicht. Außer die Anlage ist geklaut und man baut sie selber ein.


----------



## winner961 (18. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn käme bei mir eher ein E90 320(x)D in Frage und nicht ein E46 .
> 
> @yappi: Bei den beiden finde ich den Innenraum (Cockpit) mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig .


 
Ja der E90 ist ein sehr ordentlicher Diesel und auch leistungsmäßig bist du da mit  184 PS(wenn ich mich nicht irre gut unterwegs)

Franzosen sollte vielleicht noch die Dieselmotoren von Renault erwähnung finden, denn die sind auch sehr angenehme zu fahren  Da bist du auch mit Vollausstattung in dem Preisbereich dabei denke ich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man darf halt auch nicht alles verallgemeinern. Der 330d(und was ich sonst so höre generell die E46) von meiner Mum ist z.B. wirklich schrecklich im Winter, mit dem 5er Touring ist der gleiche Hang aber kein Problem.


 Naja, zwischen 3er stufenheck und 5er touring ist ja schon ein unterschied was das gewicht auf der hinterachse bzw. die allgemeine gewichtsverteilung angeht.
Dennoch glaube ich nicht, das du mit dem 5er im winter auf glatter straße beim anfahren bergauf einfach mal die antischlupf-regelung aus machen und dich im 2. mit durchdrehenden rädern nach oben wühlen kannst. (hatte ich schon als letzte not-option)


keinnick schrieb:


> Und vor 20 Jahren, als noch kein Auto die ganzen  elektronischen Helferlein hatte, sind die Leute in Deiner Ecke dann  gleich ganz zu Fuß gegangen wenn Sie nur ein Auto mit Heckantrieb  besaßen, nehme ich an?


Hier ist VW um die ecke. Damit ist es schon fast überflüssig zu erwähnen, das hier sowieso kaum hecktriebler rum fahren.
Aber du wirst lachen, im winter werden es hier wirklich weniger auto`s auf der straße. Keine ahnung was die da machen... (ich würde mir aber wünschen, das die auch im sommer weg bleiben)


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich solche 40Km/h Fahrer hier sehr selten  erlebe, gehört dieses ganze "Heckantrieb im Winter und Sandsäcke in den  Kofferraum" Gerede für mich an den Stammtisch. Mit guten Winterreifen  und ein wenig Erfahrung gibt's in den allermeisten Fällen null  Probleme.


Du schaust hoffentlich ab und zu mal auf deinen tacho... Und auf top-geräumten straßen sind dann auch mal 50-60 km/h drin.
Wie dem auch sei, ich habe, wenn es glatt wird, mit betreffenden verkehrsteilnehmern immer probleme und würde mir schon fast wünschen, das ein sicherheitstraining mit zur fahrausbildung gehören würde.


> Ich kenne jemanden, der fährt auch im Winter seinen CLS 55 AMG in der Gegend rund um München. Wie macht der das bloß?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Wie du schon geschrieben hast, elektronische helferlein. Reiß die bei  dem mal alle raus und er wird mit seinem AMG schon auf nasser straße wie  auf rohen eiern fahren. 


Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Die Leute in schneereichen Gegenden können damit auch umgehen.


 Also wenn mal ein "normaler" winter ist liegt hier im vor-erzgebirge  auch halbwegs schnee. Gut, so einen tollen winter wie 2002, wo hier auch  mal eine 2m hohe schneewehe auf der straße lag, kann man jetzt nicht  jedes jahr haben, aber sowas wie letzten winter bleibt hoffentlich auch eine randerscheinung. (das war ja eine null-nummer)


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2014)

Und was genau spricht jetzt dagegen elektronische Helfer zu nutzen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2014)

Ob mit Front oder Heckantrieb... ...wenn richtig Schnee liegt bleiben beide stecken.  Nicht umsonst gibt es oft in Österreich Kettenpflicht mit Ausnahme von Allrad Fahrzeugen.

Wobei wenn ich wählen müsste, würde ich im Schnee eher den Heckantrieb bevorzugen. Da kann man wenigstens mit dem Gaspedal lenken. Wichtig ist nur das man beim Hecktriebler nen Sperrdifferenzial hat mit min. 15-20%.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Und was genau spricht jetzt dagegen elektronische Helfer zu nutzen?


 ASR im Schnee kann ganz leicht deine Bremsanlage überhitzen, wenn man drauf angewiesen ist das es permanent regelt.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Mai 2014)

@Nfsgame
Ich würde den Signum aufjedenfall mal Probefahren. Den hatten wir auch 3 Jahre lang.
In den drei Jahren hat lediglich 1 mal das AGR Ventil gestreikt sonst 1A. Vor allem Klasse Durchzug! 
Unserer war zudem damals Gechipt, da ging aufjeden ordentlich was. 
Das Platzangebot hinten ist Mega, selbst mit 1.85 hat man genug Platz + extrem viel Beinfreiheit. 
Beim Automatik darauf achten ob der Ganghebel funktioniert bei manchen kann es sein, dass diese extrem schwer zu verschieben sind.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und was genau spricht jetzt dagegen elektronische Helfer zu nutzen?


 Nichts, aber deren möglichkeiten sind auch begrenzt. (deshalb hatte ich geschrieben das ich die als not-option auch schon aus gemacht hab)


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> @Nfsgame
> Ich würde den Signum aufjedenfall mal Probefahren. Den hatten wir auch 3 Jahre lang.
> In den drei Jahren hat lediglich 1 mal das AGR Ventil gestreikt sonst 1A. Vor allem Klasse Durchzug!
> Unserer war zudem damals Gechipt, da ging aufjeden ordentlich was.
> ...


 
Probefahren kann ich jeden Tag .. Mein Onkel hat den 1,9l CDTI, mein Dad den 2,2l DTI . Deswegen ist der in die Liste gekommen...


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja, zwischen 3er stufenheck und 5er touring ist ja schon ein unterschied was das gewicht auf der hinterachse bzw. die allgemeine gewichtsverteilung angeht.
> Dennoch glaube ich nicht, das du mit dem 5er im winter auf glatter straße beim anfahren bergauf einfach mal die antischlupf-regelung aus machen und dich im 2. mit durchdrehenden rädern nach oben wühlen kannst. (hatte ich schon als letzte not-option)



Abgesehen davon, dass BMW seit x Jahren bei allen Modellen ne 50:50 Lastverteilung hat und es somit eben genau keinen Unterschied zwischen nem 3er als Limousine und 5er Touring gibt, ist genau die Bergfahrt bei nem Hecktriebler prinzipbedingt eben das was ihn im Winter positiv von nem Frontkratzer abhebt! 

Ein wenig Physik Kenntnisse reichen um das zu erkennen. Wer mal in der Schweiz im Winter gesehen hat wie Leute mit ihrem Fronttriebler rückwärts den Buckel hochfahren reibt sich vielleicht erst mal die Augen. Aber wer bei der schiefen Ebene aufpasst kann da was lernen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass BMW seit x Jahren bei allen Modellen ne 50:50 Lastverteilung hat und es somit eben genau keinen Unterschied zwischen nem 3er als Limousine und 5er Touring gibt, ist genau die Bergfahrt bei nem Hecktriebler prinzipbedingt eben das was ihn im Winter positiv von nem Frontkratzer abhebt!
> 
> Ein wenig Physik Kenntnisse reichen um das zu erkennen. Wer mal in der Schweiz im Winter gesehen hat wie Leute mit ihrem Fronttriebler rückwärts den Buckel hochfahren reibt sich vielleicht erst mal die Augen. Aber wer bei der schiefen Ebene aufpasst kann da was lernen.


 
Wohl einer der Gründe für die vielen Hecktriebler im Hochschwarzwald


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass BMW seit x Jahren bei allen Modellen ne 50:50 Lastverteilung hat und es somit eben genau keinen Unterschied zwischen nem 3er als Limousine und 5er Touring gibt, ist genau die Bergfahrt bei nem Hecktriebler prinzipbedingt eben das was ihn im Winter positiv von nem Frontkratzer abhebt!


Das das nicht positiv ist würde ich dir gerne in der praxis beweisen, geht momentan aber schlecht. Und deine 50:50 lastverteilung hast du evt. mit vollem tank, aber den vorteil würde ich dir sogar noch lassen.  (ich kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen, das bei leerer werdendem tank sich ein gewicht nach hinten verschiebt)


> Wer mal in der Schweiz im Winter gesehen hat wie Leute mit ihrem Fronttriebler rückwärts den Buckel hochfahren reibt sich vielleicht erst mal die Augen. Aber wer bei der schiefen Ebene aufpasst kann da was lernen.


 Ich reib mir da garantiert keine augen, weil ich das kenne. Allerdings hab ich das noch nie gebraucht, da es hier keine steigung gibt wo man nicht hoch kommt. (12% steigung ist das steilste, was ich in näherer umgebung so hab und da kommt man mit etwas hirn-schmalz auch so hoch)
Mal davon ab werden dir deine "physik-kenntnisse" auch sagen, das bei solchen rückwärts bergauf-aktionen mit einem front-triebler mehr last auf der antriebsachse liegt, als wenn ein hecktriebler vorwärts bergauf fährt. (außer der hat den motor im heck)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2014)

Heute eine der besten Autofahrten in meinem Leben gehabt 
Bin ja in Barcelona und hab mit ein Auto für heute gemietet und bin etwas ins Landesinnere gefahren, wo es schön bergig wird.
Insgesamt bin ich knapp 500km gefahren, davon waren locker 200km Serpentinen bzw. Serpentinenartige Straßen dabei. 
Und dazu noch gewaltige Höhenunterschiede und die meisten Straßen wie leergefegt, oft hab ich auch 10km Kurvenstrecke nicht ein Auto gesehen.
Den höchsten Punkt in Meter muss ich noch über Google nachgucken. Die Schneegipfel waren zumindest nicht mehr allzu weit entfernt.
Als Auto hatte ich nur eine neuen Opel Corsa mit nem kleinen Sauger (ein stattlicher 1,2er Sauger mit 70 Ponys und Wahnsinnigen 115NM bei 4000 1/min ) der wirklich nicht die Power hatte.
Wenn man das Auto aber am laufen und auf Drehzahl gehalten hat, ging's wohl.
Außer an den höchsten Stelle, da konnte man merken, wie die Motorleistung immer weniger wurde.
Später ging's aber ganz gut, wenn man sich an das etwas lahmarschige gewöhnt hat 
Immer schön bis 6800 1/min ausgequetscht und schnell die nächste Welle mit der etwas gefühllosen Schaltung nachgelegt.
Wo wir gerade bei gefühllos sind: Das war die Lenkung auch. Ich musste mich auf das Wimmern und Weinen der Contis verlassen 
Das Fahrwerk war weich, in langsameren Kurven und Kehren ordentlich untersteuernd ausgelegt aber in schnellen Links Rechts mit kleinen Senken konnte man das Heck minimal zu mitlenken bewegen.
Später kann ich noch was schreiben und ein paar Bilder nachreichen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Mai 2014)

War in Portugal genauso ! Die können sich da alle keine Autos leisten oder so, vor allem die Autobahnen sind mega leer, teilweise 3 Spuren und kilometerlang kein auto ausser mal ein LKW oder so, liegt aber auch daran das die mautpflichtig ist und die normalen straßen daneben eben nicht, aber ausserhalb des ortes kaum autos echt wahnsinn.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Heute eine der besten Autofahrten in meinem Leben gehabt


 Also ich hätte dazu *den hier* gebraucht, also ggf. mit noch etwas mehr PS.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das das nicht positiv ist würde ich dir gerne in der praxis beweisen, geht momentan aber schlecht. Und deine 50:50 lastverteilung hast du evt. mit vollem tank, aber den vorteil würde ich dir sogar noch lassen.  (ich kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen, das bei leerer werdendem tank sich ein gewicht nach hinten verschiebt)



Das bißle Gewicht im Tank verschiebt die Achslast nicht wirklich im relevanten Bereich. Oder glaubst du, dass bei nem 1500kg Bock die paar Liter im Tank einen signifikanten Unterschied machen?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal davon ab werden dir deine "physik-kenntnisse" auch sagen, das bei solchen rückwärts bergauf-aktionen mit einem front-triebler mehr last auf der antriebsachse liegt, als wenn ein hecktriebler vorwärts bergauf fährt. (außer der hat den motor im heck)



Das hängt von dessen Achslastverteilung ab.

Ich hab übrigens Autofahren gelernt zu der Zeit als ausser Licht und Radio noch nicht viel Elektrik im Auto war und dazu zigtausende Kilometer mit z.B. nem Sierra gefahren. Der war meilenweit von ner ausgeglichenen Achsverteilung entfernt und hat mir nie Probleme gemacht.

Der Traktionvorteil des Hecktriebler bleibt bis zu sehr niedrigen Reibkoeffizienten erhalten. Das Problem ist nur, dass man fahrerisch ein wenig mehr drauf haben muss um nem schwenkendes Heck zu beherrschen. Der Fronttriebler rutscht auch im normalen Schnee früher, die Folgen sind aber eben auch für Otto-Normalfahrer zu beherrschen. Das ist der ganze angebliche Vorteil. 

Nur wenns eisig wird ist der RWD wirklich eklig, aber der FWD oder AWD eben auch. Bei 0 my wirds einfach immer blöd!


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Heute eine der besten Autofahrten in meinem Leben gehabt
> Bin ja in Barcelona und hab mit ein Auto für heute gemietet und bin etwas ins Landesinnere gefahren, wo es schön bergig wird.
> Insgesamt bin ich knapp 500km gefahren, davon waren locker 200km Serpentinen bzw. Serpentinenartige Straßen dabei.
> Und  dazu noch gewaltige Höhenunterschiede und die meisten Straßen wie  leergefegt, oft hab ich auch 10km Kurvenstrecke nicht ein Auto gesehen.
> ...


 Autobahn mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung ist doch total langweilig. Dann lieber Kassler Berge volles Rohr fahren. Wieviel ist da auf den Landstraßen eigentlich erlaubt?

...bei einem Leihwagen musst du auch erstmal den Luftdruck richtigstellen, um damit flott fahren zu können.  Der Komfortdruck, der da von der Werkstatt draufgemacht wurde eignet sich nunmal nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2014)

Spanische Landstraßen können schon ganz spaßig sein. Vorallem bedeutet ein blaues Schild in der Regel nicht was man dort fahren sollte sondern eher das was so gerade ohne Abflug möglich ist .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2014)

Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung .... was ist das  ?
Gab's da fast nirgends (außer auf Bundesstraßen, Autobahnen, Ortschaften u.Ä.)
Auf den kurvigen Strecken stand immer nur 'ne Richtgeschwindigkeit von meistens 40km/h.
Autobahn bin ich relativ wenig (von der Zeit her gesehen) gefahren.
Volles Rohr bin ich nicht gefahren, aber gut schnell. Eine kleine Sicherheitsreserve muss da sein.
Einer hatte übrigens keine Sicherheitsreserve mehr. 
War eine neue Ford Mondeo Limousine, die auf einer auch sehr kurvigen Landstraße auf dem Dach lag.
Die komplette Vorderachse war zerstört, ebenso Felgen und Reifen an der VA.
Muss wohl von der Straße abgekommen sein, sich dann mit einem Rad in den Sand gegraben haben, bzw. irgendwo vor hängen geblieben sein und hat sich daraufhin überschlagen.
Dem Fahrer ging's, soweit ich gesehen hab, aber gut.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Spanische Landstraßen können schon ganz spaßig sein. Vorallem bedeutet ein blaues Schild in der Regel nicht was man dort fahren sollte sondern eher das was so gerade ohne Abflug möglich ist .


 
Genau das 
Noch geiler: An einer Stelle, vor einer recht scharfen 180Grad Kurve, stand ein 50km/h Schild. Ich dann auch schön mit 50 auf die Kurve zu, kurz vor der Kurve gesehen, dass die doch gut scharf ist und vorsichtshalber auf 40km/h gebremst. Und selbst da bin ich in's leichte Untersteuern gekommen 
Mit 50 hätte ich Minimum im Gegenverkehr gesessen, bzw. sogar die Leitplanke abgeräumt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das bißle Gewicht im Tank verschiebt die Achslast nicht wirklich im relevanten Bereich. Oder glaubst du, dass bei nem 1500kg Bock die paar Liter im Tank einen signifikanten Unterschied machen?


Je nach tank und temperatur können das bis zu 50 kg sein. Bei einem 2,2 t transporter (crafter) sind 50-100 kg mehr auf der hinterachse übrigens schon ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. Ich würde das jetzt also nicht unterschätzen...


> Ich hab übrigens Autofahren gelernt zu der Zeit als ausser Licht und Radio noch nicht viel Elektrik im Auto war und dazu zigtausende Kilometer mit z.B. nem Sierra gefahren. Der war meilenweit von ner ausgeglichenen Achsverteilung entfernt und hat mir nie Probleme gemacht.


Ebenfalls. Angefangen auf einem audi 80 1.8S (75 PS) und seitdem 2x golf bzw. 1x passat. Dabei hat der passat esp was bei glatteis positiv ist, weil heck sehr leicht. (das überholt einen wirklich schnell)
Firmenseitig wären da noch ein seat terra (hundefänger->marbella mit koffer dran), caddy, fiat-transporter, lt35, crafter und vw-bus. Davon fahren caddy und vw-bus selbst im tiefschnee und bei glätte wie auf schienen. (stabiler geht es wirklich nicht mehr)
Kilometer sind allerdings ungezählt, aber rein privat, mit den letzten 2 auto`s, sollten es um die 300 000 sein.


> Nur wenns eisig wird ist der RWD wirklich eklig, aber der FWD oder AWD eben auch. Bei 0 my wirds einfach immer blöd!


 Da muß es aber schon sehr glatt sein... also so in richtung zugefrorenes gewässer. (reines eis)


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ebenfalls. Angefangen auf einem audi 80 1.8S (75 PS) und seitdem 2x golf bzw. 1x passat. Dabei hat der passat esp was bei glatteis positiv ist, weil heck sehr leicht. (das überholt einen wirklich schnell)
> Firmenseitig wären da noch ein seat terra (hundefänger->marbella mit koffer dran), caddy, fiat-transporter, lt35, crafter und vw-bus. Davon fahren caddy und vw-bus selbst im tiefschnee und bei glätte wie auf schienen. (stabiler geht es wirklich nicht mehr)



Hm, so richtige RWD PKWs les ich da jetzt net raus?! Woher weißt du denn dann, das die im Schnee nicht tun? Mutmaßung, Hörensagen?

Was das Gewicht in deinem Transporter angeht, so ist dieser vermutlich ohnehin über jedes Gramm auf der HA froh. Leer sind die meisten dieser Dinger wirklich kacke zu fahren da ist Lastverteilung und Schwerpunkt oft nicht das Gelbe vom Ei... Aber das lässt sich nicht 1:1 auf nem PKW übertragen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Davon fahren caddy und vw-bus selbst im tiefschnee und bei glätte wie auf schienen. (stabiler geht es wirklich nicht mehr)


Das ist mein 1er aber auch. Solange kein Schneematsch oder Eis auf der Straße ist, kann man auch sehr zügig fahren. Auf gerader Strecke so schnell, bis die Traktion nicht mehr ausreicht. Bei 10cm Neuschnee sind das ~70-80km/h.
Liegt aber auch mit an den guten Reifen (Nokian WR-A3). Mit den Dunlop Wintersport M3 (oder so ähnlich) war's deutlich rutschiger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf gerader Strecke so schnell, bis die Traktion nicht mehr ausreicht. Bei 10cm Neuschnee sind das ~70-80km/h.
> Liegt aber auch mit an den guten Reifen (Nokian WR-A3). Mit den Dunlop Wintersport M3 (oder so ähnlich) war's deutlich rutschiger.


Die Dunlops funktionieren dann auf deinem Auto nicht besonders gut. Ich hatte die auch mal drauf und ich fand die im Schnee ganz ordendlich. Sind nicht so gut wie meine Conti TS850 aber man konnte mit den Dunlops auch ganz locker 140 fahren bei Neuschnee. Mehr ist leider aufgrund der Straßen hier nicht drin.

Mit den Dunlops hab ich sogar ein paar Autos ausm Graben gezogen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2014)

Wobei ich nach sagen sollte, dass das RFTs waren. Keine Ahnung, wer sich Winterreifen als RFTs ausdenkt. 
Sowas kann nie gut funktionieren.


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2014)

Gibt es noch gute Kompressoren ausser die Eaton von Mercedes? 
Kenne mich mit Kompressoren (noch) nicht so wirklich aus, was sich aber ändern soll/muss.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Probefahren kann ich jeden Tag .. Mein Onkel hat den 1,9l CDTI, mein Dad den 2,2l DTI . Deswegen ist der in die Liste gekommen...



Ich kann dir den signum nur ans Herz legen. Ist echt ein anständiges Auto. Hatte einen 2004er 3.0 CDI und der war echt klasse. Knapp 8,5l auf hundert Kilometer können sich auch sehen lassen und ich bin alles, nur kein Spritsparer.


----------



## riedochs (19. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So viele Autos wie ich schon mit Motorschäden gesehen hab, die wegen der eingebauten Gasanlage entstanden sind, kannst du ein deinem Freundeskreis gar nicht haben. Das sich eine Anlage nach 40800 km rechnet glaube ich nicht. Außer die Anlage ist geklaut und man baut sie selber ein.


 
Was du glaubst oder nicht ist mir egal. 
Es werden so viele Motorschäden auf LPG geschoben obwohl es keine sind. Wer natürlich ein Auto umruestet ohne vorher zu klären in wie weit es LPG verträgt ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2014)

Unser Sunny fährt auch schon seit 110.000 Kilometer mit Gas und hat überhaupt keine Probleme. Auch längere Vollgasfahrten sind kein Problem. Wenn der Motor nicht richtig gekühlt wird muss man halt das Flashlobe benutzen. Der Sunny braucht kein Flashlube, der Civic von einem Bekannten hingegen schon. Und nach 40.800 Kilometer hat man eine Gasanlage schon lange raus. Bei uns wäre die Anlage nach etwa 20.000 Kilometer wieder raus. 1200Euro kostet sie inkl Einbau in einer Werkstatt, 5.79Euro spart man pro 100 Kilometer. Also kann sich das nun jeder selber ausrechnen  Leider vertragen unsere drei "großen" Motoren kein Gas sonst würde ich die auch umrüsten. So bleibt leider der kleine 1.6L Motor in diesem Punkt alleine.


----------



## riedochs (19. Mai 2014)

Vertragen die Motoren auch kein flüssig einspritzendes LPG? Bei Verdampferanlagen ist das Problem ja nicht unbekannt das vorallem die Ventilsitze der Auslassventile leiden.


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2014)

Nein leider vertragen sie das auch nicht. 
Ansich eigentlich schade, gerade bei meinem Auto würde ich richtig viel Geld sparen. Fahr mit der Schüssel über 30.000 Kilometer im Jahr.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hm, so richtige RWD PKWs les ich da jetzt net raus?! Woher weißt du denn dann, das die im Schnee nicht tun? Mutmaßung, Hörensagen?


 Wenn ich ehrlich bin reicht es mir hinterher zu fahren und dann regelmäßig fest zu stellen, das ich noch ca. 30 km/h mehr könnte. (von 40-60 km/h kommend, ich bin halt etwas ruhiger geworden ) Allerdings darfst du mir gerne live beweisen, das du bei schnee und eis mit heckantrieb besser und stabiler voran kommst als ich mit meiner 13 jahr alten schüssel. 
Wo ich aber gerade darüber nachdenke fällt mir auf, das ich diesen winter, auf meinem geänderten weg zur arbeit (nur noch landstraße, keine AB mehr), garnichts heckgetriebenes mehr gesehen habe. Dabei sind die steigungen doch durch die bank weg moderat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was du glaubst oder nicht ist mir egal.
> Es werden so viele Motorschäden auf LPG geschoben obwohl es keine sind. Wer natürlich ein Auto umruestet ohne vorher zu klären in wie weit es LPG verträgt ist selbst schuld.


 Ich habe erst 1 einziges abgerissenes Ventil bei einem nicht LPG Fahrzeug gesehen. Allerdings hab ich schon eine Menge bei LPG Autos gesehen.  Welcher Hersteller gibt denn seine Motoren für LPG frei? Keiner. Und ich glaube nicht das alle die ne Gasanlage eingebaut haben, auch den Kopf und Ventile mitgemacht haben.
Nen Kollege war auch super überzeugter Gas Fahrer. Hat die Gasanlage selber eingebaut, damit das alles 1000% super ordendlich gemacht ist. Das wars auch, alles sehr penibel und gründlich gemacht. Bei 115tkm hat er dann ein Ventil geschreddert. Dann hab ich ihn ausgelacht und gefragt ob er das Geld für die neuen Teile mit der Gasanlage schon zusammengesparrt hat. Er ist dann mit einer 1/2" Knarre hinter mir hergelaufen. War nen Opel Corsa.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin reicht es mir  hinterher zu fahren und dann regelmäßig fest zu stellen, das ich noch  ca. 30 km/h mehr könnte.


 Das liegt aber auch sehr am Fahrer. Ich bin selber mit RWD Autos im Schnee schon mit mehr wie 100 km/h unterwegs gewesen. Da sieht man dann außer Schneewolken nichts mehr im Rückspiegel.  Im Schnee muss man nunmal permanent Wheelspin halten um gut und sicher vorran zu kommen. Das mögen viele Leute aber überhaubt nicht. Optimaler Vortrieb ist nunmal bei ~20% Schlupf.


----------



## watercooled (19. Mai 2014)

BadFrag, was kannst du mir zum C208 (speziell 6 Zylinder) sagen?
Schaltgetriebe wirklich so furchtbar? Charakteristik vom Motor? Eher ein schaukeliges Schiff oder doch schon etwas sportlicher?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> BadFrag, was kannst du mir zum C208 (speziell 6 Zylinder) sagen?
> Schaltgetriebe wirklich so furchtbar? Charakteristik vom Motor? Eher ein schaukeliges Schiff oder doch schon etwas sportlicher?


 C208? Sowas haben wir nicht. 

Meist du vielleicht nen C280? W202 oder W203?


----------



## watercooled (19. Mai 2014)

W208, als Coupe C208


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> W208, als Coupe C208


 Aso!  Hatte ich verpeilt. 

Naja Schaltgetriebe bei Daimler ist nicht so schlimm, wie immer gesagt wird. Ist ein wenig knochig aber geht eigentlich, wenn man ein wenig gefahren ist. Was wirklich nicht so pralle ist, ist die hohe Schwungmasse bei Daimler. Ist gut für runden Motorlauf, schaukelt aber richtig wenn man flott unterwegs ist. Da muss man das Gaspedal sehr präzise mit Zwischengas steuern.

Die 208er musst du haubtsächlich nach Rost gucken, da der ja auf dem 210er basiert. Vorderachsträger und so...  Die 6 Zylinder Benziner machen keine großen Mucken, wenn regelmäßig Wartung gemacht wird. Mal ne Zündspule(gehen zwischendurch schonmal) oder nen HFM aber nix wildes. Vom fahren her eher nicht für die Rennstrecke. Ist nen Motor zum cruisen.

Achso rahmenlose Türen... ...ehm ja...


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings darfst du mir gerne live beweisen, das du bei schnee und eis mit heckantrieb besser und stabiler voran kommst als ich mit meiner 13 jahr alten schüssel.



Das wäre unfair dir gegenüber, weil du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine vergleichbare Fahraus- bzw. Fortbildung hattest. Bei uns sind sobald Schnee in Sicht ist alle verfügbaren Hecktriebler über Nacht auf Probefahrt... (Gut, die Ferraris nicht...)




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo ich aber gerade darüber nachdenke fällt mir auf, das ich diesen winter, auf meinem geänderten weg zur arbeit (nur noch landstraße, keine AB mehr), garnichts heckgetriebenes mehr gesehen habe. Dabei sind die steigungen doch durch die bank weg moderat.



Das kann ich mir beim allerbesten willen nicht vorstellen. Es sei denn du wohnst in WOB wo nunmal sehr viele VWs rumfahren. Abgesehen davon war der Winter dieses Jahr ein Witz. Ich habe Ende März die einzigen Schneeflocken des ganzen Winters gesehen. Da war nix zum fürchten dabei. 
Der Prozentsatz der Leute, die ihren BMW oder Daimler über Winter einmotten dürfte zudem so gering sein, dass das an der Verteilung auf der Straße nix merklich ändert.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja Schaltgetriebe bei Daimler ist nicht so schlimm, wie immer gesagt wird.



Nein, nüchtern sind die sogar noch schlimmer. Inline schon nix tolles - wobei seit da das BMW Derivat von ZF drin ist ist es viel besser geworden -, ist das neue in der A Klasse kein großer Wurf. Völlig leblos ohne eigenen Charakter - langweilig. Ich habe mich mit diversen Leuten aus der Branche schon drüber unterhalten - Tenor war, so wollen wir es auf keinen Fall haben. Es ist sogar als abschreckendes Beispiel genannt worden...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2014)

Komisch ich schalte die Daimler Getriebe genauso schnell wie BMW, Audi und VW Getriebe und Zähne geputzt habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Das einzige was richtig nervig ist aber leider sehr viele Hersteller machen ist das der Rückwärtsgang links neben dem 1. liegt ohne Sperre. Wenn man schnell mal losfahren will, hat man den Rückwärtsgang drin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Optimaler Vortrieb ist nunmal bei ~20% Schlupf.


 
War das nicht bei 10-15% ?
Im Winter nutze ich auf verschneiten Straßen oft die DTC. Die lässt die Räder gerade so stark durchdrehen, dass ein perfekter Vortrieb gewährleistet wird, ohne lästige Bremseingriffe.
Um den Schlupf selbst richtig einzuschätzen, muss man sein Auto aber sehr gut kennen, sonst geht das nicht. Um beim z4 den perfekten Start zu zaubern, hab ich 6 Anläufe benötigt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Mai 2014)

W208 sieht auch interessant aus, aber wie ich schon vermutet hatte, eher was für automatik und cruisen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2014)

20% sagen die meisten Reifenhersteller. Das ist auch von Untergrund zu Untergrund verschieden. So weit wird dich das DTC nicht lassen. Bei 20% wird den meisten Leuten nämlich schon ganz anders.  Wenn du Probleme im Schnee hast, dann versuch es mal mit Gaspedal pumpen. Ist einfacher die Räder bei optimalem Schlupf zu halten. Deswegen ist es auch nicht so einfach mit einem Allrad auf losem Untergrund diesen Schlupf zu halten. Es hat dann ja kein Rad mehr festen Kontakt zur Fahrbahn und du musst quasi über Gaspedal und Lenkung das Auto wie ein Boot steuern. Eingaben über das Lenkrad oder Gaspedal werden immer erst verzögert umgesetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2014)

Doch, die DTC lässt relativ viel Schlupf zu 
20% könnten bei der DTC hinkommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2014)

Bei 100 km/h im Schnee bekommst du den Tacho auf 120 km/h mit DTC eingeschaltet? Im Leben nicht. Vielleicht beim freifressen in Stand, wenn noch kein Drehzahlsignal der Vorderräder kommt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das wäre unfair dir gegenüber, weil du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine vergleichbare Fahraus- bzw. Fortbildung hattest. Bei uns sind sobald Schnee in Sicht ist alle verfügbaren Hecktriebler über Nacht auf Probefahrt... (Gut, die Ferraris nicht...)


Wenn du etwas neueres fährst, wäre ich schon aufgrund des auto`s unterlegen aber sowas schreckt nicht. Die aktion würde ich schon aufgrund der übung durch ziehen. (aber erstmal müßte wieder ein gescheiter winter kommen)



> Das kann ich mir beim allerbesten willen nicht vorstellen.


Dann hat bmw/mercedes mittlerweile die perfekte tarnung entwickelt oder ein so schlechtes karosserie-design, das sie im einheitsbrei unter gehen.  Ich hab jedenfalls nix registriert. (nichtmal einen lkw )


> Es sei denn du wohnst in WOB wo nunmal sehr viele VWs rumfahren.


VW wird nicht nur in WOB produziert und überall wo ein werk steht, wird auch recht viel VW gefahren. (und wenn es skoda oder seat ist)
Ich seh hier auch häufiger mal (teil-) getarnte audi`s (auf der landstraße) und auf der AB wird man manchmal frühs von 2 R8 im doppelpack überholt. Ansonsten hat porsche noch etwas zugenommen, aber die sieht man meist nur im frühjahr, sommen bzw. herbst.


> Abgesehen davon war der Winter dieses Jahr ein Witz.


Wem sagst du das... Vor weihnachten mal kurz schnee, dann nur noch grün.


> Da war nix zum fürchten dabei.


...und dennoch gibt es leute die denken, das ab 0 grad automatisch ein dicker eis-panzer auf der straße ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 100 km/h im Schnee bekommst du den Tacho auf 120 km/h mit DTC eingeschaltet? Im Leben nicht. Vielleicht beim freifressen in Stand, wenn noch kein Drehzahlsignal der Vorderräder kommt.


 
Muss ich nächsten Winter ausprobieren 
Wenn ich bei 50km/h beschleunige, dreht's schon gut durch, sodass das Heck schon recht lose wird.
Bei 100km/h wird das aber wahrscheinlich generell nicht mehr funktionieren, da das Auto schon zu instabil werden könnte und spätestens dann die DSC eingreift.
Aber ich hab ja zumindest noch die Option, beides komplett auszuschalten


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2014)

So der neue Motor läuft endlich, ein Trauerfall in der Familie hat mich zwar eine Woche zurück geworfen aber es hat trotzdem ohne Probleme geklappt. Nun haben 2 von 4 Autos von mir einen Motorumbau hinter sich. Mal sehen welcher der nächste ist. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH-P1g2GfeA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2014)

The Best Driving You'll See Today | Video | Break.com G0il!


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> The Best Driving You'll See Today | Video | Break.com G0il!


 
Wenn ich eine solche Fahrzeugbeherrschung hätte, wäre ich glücklich!  

Mal ernsthaft, der kommt ja bald an die ganz großen ran ...   Außer Ken Block können dem nicht mehr viele Menschen was beibringen.

Wieviel Leistung hat der bitte in dem Supra, dass er so lange und saubere Drifts ziehen kann?


----------



## Riverna (21. Mai 2014)

Bei Regen brauchst du nicht viel Leistung, da würden selbst die Serienmässigen 330PS reichen. Denk aber um die 500PS wird da trotzdem vorhanden sein. Wobei mich das Video nicht so beeindruckt, wenn er das bei Trockenheit hin bekommt ok, aber so ist das meiner Meinung nach keine extrem große Leistung.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei Regen brauchst du nicht viel Leistung, da würden selbst die Serienmässigen 330PS reichen. Denk aber um die 500PS wird da trotzdem vorhanden sein. Wobei mich das Video nicht so beeindruckt, wenn er das bei Trockenheit hin bekommt ok, aber so ist das meiner Meinung nach keine extrem große Leistung.



Ich habe schon gesehen, wie nass es ist ...  aber guck dir mal an, über wie lange Strecken er die Drifts halten kann. Da du ja auch bei Schlupf trotzdem prinzipiell beschleunigst, muss da schon mächtig Dampf unter der Haube sein.


----------



## Riverna (21. Mai 2014)

Nein da denkst du falsch, wenn die Reifen durchdrehen wirst du nicht viel schneller. Sieht man doch eigentlich auch das er immer in etwa die gleiche Geschwindigkeit hält. Da reichen schon 200PS und du kannst das hinbekommen. Ich war schon auf sovielen Nassevents da sieht man dann zu haufen die 325i welche ohne Probleme Driften. Im trockenen kommt dann hingegen nicht mehr viel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend wieder zu Hause angekommen und gleich mal den PP Knauf im z eingebaut 
Fühlt sich nun nochmal eine Ecke knackiger an  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sind die Bilder auch bei euch auf dem Kopf ? Dann hab ich das Handy mal wieder verkehrtherum gehalten


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

Hübsch 

Und ein Z4  


Wie kann man das Handy denn verkehrt herum halten?   Schon im allerersten Touchscreen-Handy gabs nen Lagesensor


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Schon im allerersten Touchscreen-Handy gabs nen Lagesensor



Nö gabs nicht vor 21 jahren als das erste Touchscreen Handy auf den Markt kam


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nö gabs nicht vor 21 jahren als das erste Touchscreen Handy auf den Markt kam


 
Vielleicht sollte ich sagen:  Im ersten Touchscreenhandy in Großserienproduktion  

Beim IBM Simon lohnte ein Lagesensor auch nicht, was hätte das OS denn damit machen sollen?   Einen Ziffernblock zu drehen macht nicht so ultra viel Sinn


----------



## Joselman (21. Mai 2014)

Gestern einen neuen Seat Leon ST FR bestellt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wie kann man das Handy denn verkehrt herum halten?   Schon im allerersten Touchscreen-Handy gabs nen Lagesensor


 
Das iPhone dreht's immer richtig rum 
Wenn ich's hochladen ist's dann verkehrt herum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2014)

Apfel Telefon...


----------



## Whoosaa (21. Mai 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Gestern einen neuen Seat Leon ST FR bestellt.


 
Cool.  Farbe, Ausstattung? Abholung in der Stadt?


----------



## fatlace (21. Mai 2014)

Ich bin heute beim tüv gewesen wegen HU, alles top nur das die beläge hinten nichtmehr vorhanden sind
BC sagt mir, hinten noch 9000km, die beläge sind quasi nichtmehr vorhanden.
 vorne sagt er noch 4000km und da sind die beläge noch in ordnung müssen aber auch demnächst neu.
Naja mach jetzt alles auf ein schlag, scheiben/beläge vorne und hinten neu dann hab ich erstmal ruhe. Bremsflüssigkeit auch dazu und dann sollte alles schick sein.

Was ist wig der microfilter?
Muss auch demnächst neu gemacht werden mach ich dann auch mit.
Weiss einer wo der sitzt?


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht wie beim E60 im Bereich Wasserkasten?


----------



## fatlace (21. Mai 2014)

Werd ich mir morgen mal anschauen, danke


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2014)

Auf der linken Seite sitzt der Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter unter der Abdeckung ...aber rechts?


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2014)

Ab wann wird bei der HU eigentlich wegen der Beläge geschimpft? Vorne ist recht weit nieder (5-6mm?), BC meckert aber noch nicht... Muss diesen Monat noch hin.


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2014)

Ermessenssache, aber weniger als 3-4mm sollten es nicht sein. Oftmals muss man ja den Verschleiß in Summe betrachten und bei einer weit eingelaufenen Scheibe kann die Kante schon sehr nah an den Belagträger reichen.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch mal ne Bremsenfrage.
Wieso quietscht meine Bremse? 
Was kann das für Ursachen haben und wie finde ich heraus, welche der mgl. Ursachen in frage kommt?


----------



## Metalic (21. Mai 2014)

Habe da auch mal ne Frage.
Habe gestern mein neues Auto bekommen und spiele nun mit dem Gedanken, die Scheiben hinten tönen zu lassen. Was zahlt man da im Schnitt für? Habe es noch nie machen lassen, von daher kann ich das überhaupt nicht einschätzen. Hier bei uns auf dem Land gibt es nur wenig Läden die das Anbieten.


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2014)

300€ +- sind ein grober Richtwert. Unter 200€ wäre ich skeptisch. Je nach Fahrzeuggröße und Folie kann der Wert variieren. Lass dich nicht von sehr günstigen Angeboten blenden und schau dir andere Autos der Anbieter an. Unterschiede in der Qualität der Arbeit können riesig sein.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Mai 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> 300€ +- sind ein grober Richtwert. Unter 200€ wäre ich skeptisch. Je nach Fahrzeuggröße und Folie kann der Wert variieren. Lass dich nicht von sehr günstigen Angeboten blenden und schau dir andere Autos der Anbieter an. Unterschiede in der Qualität der Arbeit können riesig sein.


 


Es gibt fast nichts schlimmeres als schlecht verarbeitete Folien an Scheiben.. Lieber bisschen mehr zahlen aber dann so als würds von Werk aus so sein.


----------



## fatlace (21. Mai 2014)

Beim A6 von meinem bruder hats 300gekostet und ist perfekt gemacht worden.
Ich bin da aber ehrlich gesagt kein fan von, wens vom werk aus ist dann ok.
Bei mir werd ich demnächst an den seiten die OEM rollos verbauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2014)

Ohne hier jemanden anzugreifen,  aber warum kauft man bei einem so hochwertigen Fahrzeug nicht direkt getönte Scheiben?  Ist meiner Meinung nach immer die deutlich schönere Option ...


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ohne hier jemanden anzugreifen,  aber warum kauft man bei einem so hochwertigen Fahrzeug nicht direkt getönte Scheiben?  Ist meiner Meinung nach immer die deutlich schönere Option ...


 Wenn man keinen Gebrauchten mit welchen findet?


----------



## Metalic (22. Mai 2014)

So siehts aus. Konnte ich mir bei meinem leider nicht aussuchen


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Mai 2014)

Achso, hm ja das ist ein Argument.  

Dann würde ich es auf jeden Fall auch bei einer vernünftigen Fachwerkstatt machen lassen,   am besten bei einem Folierungsspezialisten. 

Nichts ist auf einem Auto hässlicher,  als offensichtlich stümperhaft aufgeklebte Fensterfolien.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal ne Bremsenfrage.
> Wieso quietscht meine Bremse?
> Was kann das für Ursachen haben und wie finde ich heraus, welche der mgl. Ursachen in frage kommt?


 Bremsklötze quietschen meist, weil die Oberfläche der Bremsklötze hart geworden ist durch zu wenig bremsen. Es kann aber auch sein das die Mischung vom Klotz nicht passte von Anfang an und das deswegen Reibschwingungen entstehen(quietschen). Sport und Rennbremsen quietschen und rubbeln meist immer, weil der Belag so hart ist. Das ist normal. Dafür sind die aber auch wesendlich standfester.
...achso wenn kein Bremsklotz mehr da ist, quietscht es auch.

Meistens hilft es schon die Bremse einfach ein paar mal vernünftig zu betätigen, damit die oberste Schicht weggeht. Bei freier Bahn 200-80 km/h kurz vor ABS Regelgrenze und das 3 mal hintereinander. Nach jedem Mal Bremsen erst 1-2km ohne bremsen weiterfahren, damit die Temperatur wieder aus der Bremse geht.
Was *nicht* hilft:
Ausbauen und Fett/Kupferpaste oder irgend ne andere Schmiere dranmachen. Allein durch Aus und Einbauen geht das Quietschen für kurze Zeit weg, weil der Klotz wieder anders an der Scheibe anliegt.
Klötze ausbauen und über Schmirgelpapier ziehen. Dann kann man die Klötze auch gleich in die Tonne tun. Eventuell macht einem der schief geschliffene Klotz die Scheibe auch noch kaputt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Mai 2014)

Nochmal zur Folie:
Zu der Tatsache, dass ein Gebrauchter ja nicht immer ganz genau so ausgestattet ist, wie man das gerne hätte kommt noch Folgendes:
nicht jedes Modell wird ab Werk so angeboten. Bei Audi z.B. gibt es Reihen, wo man den Avant mit getönten (bzw. geätzten) Scheiben
bestellen kann, die Limo hingegen nicht.

Zu den Preisen kann man keine genauen Angaben machen, da neben der Karosserieform (Limo ist aufwändiger als Avant) auch die Folie
und vor allem die regionalen Unterschiede eine Rolle spielen. Hab mich lange in Auto-Foren belesen, bevor ich mich bei meinem A4 durchringen
konnte.
Für die Limo hab ich 180€ bezahlt. Ist ordentlich geworden, sieht aber nicht so hochwertig aus wie beim Vorgänger (A6 Avant ab Werk).
Der Bereich um die 3. Bremsleuchte ist nicht 100%ig zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2014)

Gestern bin ich die erste Runde mit dem Mazda gefahren, bin echt happy das der Motorswap so gut geklappt hat


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Folie:
> Zu der Tatsache, dass ein Gebrauchter ja nicht immer ganz genau so ausgestattet ist, wie man das gerne hätte kommt noch Folgendes:
> nicht jedes Modell wird ab Werk so angeboten. Bei Audi z.B. gibt es Reihen, wo man den Avant mit getönten (bzw. geätzten) Scheiben
> bestellen kann, die Limo hingegen nicht.


 
Welches Modell soll das sein?
Für alle Limousinen, Avant, Coupés und Sportbacks ist das kein Problem, übrig bleiben eigentlich nur die Cabrios.


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn du beim A4 in den Konfigurator gehst, erscheint beim Avant die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Scheiben abgedunkelt (Privacy-Verglasung)" für 420€.
Bei der Limo gibt es den Punkt nicht.
So wurde das damals auch bei Motor-Talk kommuniziert, als ich nachfragte.

Natürlich wird es Händler geben, die dir die Möglichkeit anbieten. Die lassen das aber sicher extern machen. Entweder folieren oder Scheiben 
ausbauen und ätzen. Darum ging es aber nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Mai 2014)

<Welchen findet ihr besser: 

Gebrauchtwagen: Audi, A6, 2.4 quattro 1Hd, Benzin,

oder

Gebrauchtwagen: Audi, A3, 2.0 TFSI quattro*XENON*SCHECKHEFT*SPORTPAKET*, Benzin,


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> <Welchen findet ihr besser:


 
Besser für was?


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2014)

Du kannst doch keinen A3 mit einem A6 vergleichen und Fragen was "besser" ist


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Mai 2014)

Naja wieso nicht, ist doch fast das selbe, nur die farbe ist der eine leider silber, müsste man folieren lassen. 

größe usw ist doch egal, allrad und schalter haben se beide. ausstattung ist auch egal.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn alles egal ist, dann spielts ja eh keine Rolle


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (22. Mai 2014)

Also für eine Person oder auch zwei würde ich den A3 nehmen. Sollen regelmäßig mehr als zwei Leute ins Auto, dann den A6 - wobei ich persönlich da nen Kombi mit nem TDI suchen würde. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Mai 2014)

Nene wenn dann Benziner, naja ist es ja nicht, die haben ja unterschiedliche motoren. darauf kommts ja an, ne große limo is schon auch alleine geil, aber son a3 würde locker auch reichen, also is egal. aber dafür hat der a3 den kleiner motor aber mit turbo. aber ist sicher nicht so geeignet für leistungssteigerung wie seine kollegen aus jp.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2014)

Beides Schrott, A5 ist viel besser  .

Verdammt warum hab ich bloß bei mobile nach Hot Hatches gesucht. So ein Alfa QV hätte schon was.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Mai 2014)

Ne A5 ist viel zu überteuert. War ja nur mal so ne frage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> <Welchen findet ihr besser:
> 
> Gebrauchtwagen: Audi, A6, 2.4 quattro 1Hd, Benzin,
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall A3.
Scheckheftgepflegt
44.941 km
8.999,-
Der 2.0 TFSI ist nen richtig geiler Motor. Kann problemlos 240 PS ab ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen. Der 2,4 im A6 ist die totale Luftpumpe. Mit den wenigen Kilometern und Scheckheftgepflegt ist das nen Killerangebot.
Der kommt von nem Händler also 1 Jahr Gewährleistung. Wer ne Zusatzgarantie bezahlt ist doof genug. 

Auf jeden Fall bei dem Händler anrufen, der im Scheckheft steht und fragen ob das Auto dort war. Manche stempeln da auch irgendwas rein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Mai 2014)

Na kaufen will ich noch kein Auto, aber bei dem Angebot müssten noch einmal neue Felgen dabei sein, so häslich wie die snid ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2014)

Felgen kannst du dir doch hinterher selber kaufen... Davon würde ich keinen Autokauf abhängig machen. Der Händler gibt den Preis für die Felgen eh 1:1 an dich weiter.


----------



## fatlace (22. Mai 2014)

Als führerschein-neuling wären mir die autos zu teuer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2014)

Warum das denn?


----------



## winner961 (22. Mai 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Als führerschein-neuling wären mir die autos zu teuer.


 
Dem stimme ich zu und die Kosten einen Haufen Geld bei Versicherungen als auch beim Spirtverbrauch. Wahrscheinlich zum posen.


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2014)

Weil man mit nem A3 auch so geil Posen kann wa


----------



## winner961 (22. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Weil man mit nem A3 auch so geil Posen kann wa


 
Haja. Zumindestens wenn man ihn tunt. 

Wie geht's deinem roten eigentlich ?


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2014)

Naja...mit bisschen tiefer und Felgen und Auspuff vielleicht. Aber so wie er auf den Bildern ausschaut könnte der auch von Tante Resi zum einkaufen gefahren werden 

Och der Zitrone gehts gut. Leiert vor sich hin


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu und die Kosten einen Haufen Geld bei Versicherungen als auch beim Spirtverbrauch. Wahrscheinlich zum posen.


 Mein A3 kostet mich im Jahr 450€ Teilkasko und 120€ Steuer. Mein Kollege hat so nen A3 wie in der Anzeige nur noch nen bischen mehr Ausstattung und der fährt den teilweise mit 8 Liter. Besser gehts ja wohl kaum. Was er für die Versicherung bezahlt weis ich nicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Mai 2014)

Als Fahranfänger zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich.
Mit 18 wurde ich auf das Elternauto mitzugelassen um Prozente zu sammeln.
Hab mir dann nach 4 Jahren einen A3 2.0 TDI gekauft und momentan zahl ich im Jahr mehr als 1200 € für Vollkasko, trotz 75 % und SF 4.
Will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was da ein ganz frischer Fahranfänger zahlt.


----------



## winner961 (22. Mai 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Als Fahranfänger zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich.
> Mit 18 wurde ich auf das Elternauto mitzugelassen um Prozente zu sammeln.
> Hab mir dann nach 4 Jahren einen A3 2.0 TDI gekauft und momentan zahl ich im Jahr mehr als 1200 € für Vollkasko, trotz 75 % und SF 4.
> Will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was da ein ganz frischer Fahranfänger zahlt.


 
Das willst du nicht wissen 
Eine Freundin hat ihr Auto auf sich zugelassen und die muss knappe 1800€ für die Vollkasko zahlen. Auto ist GLK (320)CDI wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.


----------



## watercooled (23. Mai 2014)

Wer fährt als erstes Auto nen GLK? Das hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Mai 2014)

Wieso denn nicht?
Kann ja auch sein, dass sie jahrelang das Teil gefahren ist (Versicherung der Eltern o.ä.) und es dann geschenkt bekommen/verkauft hat und dann auf sich selber zulassen wollte.


----------



## watercooled (23. Mai 2014)

Ja gut das wäre ne Idee.
Aber wie man es halt so mitbekommt wollen die meisten mit 18 irgendwie was sportliches ala Coupe oder nen GTI. 
GLK als erstes auto habe ich noch nie gehört 
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Mai 2014)

Also ich hätte als Fahranfänger lieber in nem GLK gehockt als in nem Polo oder so.
Das steigert ein wenig die Überlebenschancen bei Unfällen 
Ich bin direkt mit Erhalt des Lappens 1,5 Jahre nen 91er T4 gefahren. Sehr chillig


----------



## fatlace (23. Mai 2014)

Na ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch am anfang war, aber ich musste alles alleine zahlen. war auch auf mich versichert weil auf meinem papa schon 3 autos angemeldet waren.
Und zur schul/ausbildungszeit hab ich nicht gerade viel verdient. 
Ich hab bei meinem civic jährlich 700euro nur haftpflicht bezahlt, dazu noch steuern, sprit ect. Man will ja noch was unternehmen und sich andere sachen leisten können und evtl etwas sparen.
Mir wärs fürn anfang zu viel, aber das ist ja nur meine meinung, kann jeder machen wie er will


----------



## watercooled (23. Mai 2014)

Siehs mal so: Wenn dich in nem Polo ein Cayenne überrollt kannst du noch super unten durch wutschen 

Ich finde meinen für den Anfang wirklich gut. Hat nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig Leistung, Verbrauch geht grade so für den kleinen Karren und er macht einfach nur unheimlich Spaß.


----------



## winner961 (23. Mai 2014)

Zum GLK den hat sie bekommen um ihr Pferd zu transportieren aufgrund der benötigten Anhängelast des großen Anhängers.


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Mai 2014)

Na dann muss sie wegen den paar Euro Versicherung ja nicht weinen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2014)

Drecksanlasser..
Wagen wollte gestern nicht mehr anspringen, zum Glück stand auf nem hügel, rückwärts inne Ausfahrt gerollt und dann vorwärts den Hügel runter gerollt, wagen sprang an.

Nachts dahein mitm engländer Paar mal aufn anlasser und magnetventil geklopft, anlasser geht wieder und Paar besorgungen gemacht.
Heut Morgen wollt der anlasser wieder nicht -.- 

Naja.. Hauptsache die bbs sind drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Mai 2014)

Ohh ein VFL, aber Putz mal die Kreuzspeichen die sehen ja aus  Und Felgendeckel fehlen auch noch 

Zinnoberrot oder ? Was hastn für ne Maschine drinne nen M10 ?

Edit : Hat sich grad erledigt, hab grad gesehen das du dich vor nen paar Tagen im E30-Talk angemeldet hast  
Bin übrigends einer der Moderatoren dort


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2014)

Genau 
Der e30 braucht noch etwas Liebe und dann mal schauen..
Wollt eigentlich den m52b28 von meinem e36 reinhängen, aber ein Kumpel möchte den e36 kaufen.

Bin jetzt doch am überlegen ob ich doch nicht nen m30b35 reinbaue.. Das wäre von der Elektrik leichter und wäre nen zeitgenössischer Umbau, zwecks h-Zulassung in 3 Jahren.
Vom restgeld könnte ich mir nen m technic 1 bodykit suchen.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Mai 2014)

Naja du hast ohnehin ja nen M10 kabelbaum, der muss ja so oder so raus  Von daher würd ich nich sagen das es von der Elektrik einfacher ist, zeitgenössischer ist der Umbau auf jeden fall, und bisl mehr Dampf haste mim M30 ja auch. Würd sogar fast sagen das du mit nem guten M30 weniger Sprit brauchst, das halt keine Drehorgel wie die M50/M52 Motoren. 
Aber da findest auf jeden fall bei uns im Talk genug Infos. 

Was für so nen Mtech 1 hingelegt wirst haste aber schon gesehen ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2014)

Schweller hab ich gefunden.. 280€ ruft da wer für auf.
Schürzen vorn und hinten rechne ich mit Ca je 400-500 €. Käme das hin?


----------



## winner961 (23. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Schweller hab ich gefunden.. 280€ ruft da wer für auf.
> Schürzen vorn und hinten rechne ich mit Ca je 400-500 €. Käme das hin?


 
Machst du auch den kleinen Spoiler drauf ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2014)

Den spoiler auf der heckklappe?
Den such ich auch..
Hab paar mtech 1 Sachen bei ebay auf.Beobachtung.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Mai 2014)

Ja kommt hin wenn du fürn kompletten satz um die 1100 rum blechst, leider. Wobei ich das trotzdem viel zu teuer find. 
Aber muss ja nicht immer Mtech sein, gibt noch so viel schöne Spoilersaetze für den E30, Breyton z.b oder was ich Persönlich sau schick find, der BBS Spoilersatz. Aber beides ziemlich selten. Oder das Original Aeorodynamik Paket, genauso wie der Zender Spoilersatz, oder der Pfeba Spoilersatz. 

Da gibts noch so viel mehr als Mtech was zeitgenössig ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Mai 2014)

Son A3 is doch voll sparsam, und wer das erste Auto auf sich selber zulässt naja... Zahlt man sich schön dumm und dusselig. Wer nene AUto ausm VAG Konzern tunt um damit zu posen ist eher nichtmehr zu helfen, was will man den mitm A3 Posen, das is doch eher son sparsamer alltagswagen. Wobei mir sprit kosten egal wären, alles so bis 15l ist ja ok, ich brauche das ding ja net.


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2014)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber möchte möglichst nah ans "Werktuning" das wäre aktuell mein Konzept und gefällt mir am besten vom aussehen her.


----------



## dekay55 (23. Mai 2014)

Nuja dann gäbs die 2 Aerodynamik Pakete, das Pfeba Paket, Mtech 1 die wurden alle auf Wunsch von Werk aus verbaut. Und dann eben jene original Tuner, Alpina, Hartge, Schnitzer. 
Oder das Paket vom E30 333i is zwar nen mix aus Mtech und Alpina, aber Original ab Werk verbaut.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich sags ungern,  aber ...  

Wo ist ein A3 denn bitte sparsam ?!   Bin selten so ne Spritschleuder gefahren wie einen Audi A3 ...   Realistisch kam der kaum unter 10l  im Alltag. 

Wobei das mit den kleinen Motoren vielleicht anders sein könnte.   Aber die neueren sind jedenfalls viel sparsamer geworden als diese Generation, von der wir hier reden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Mai 2014)

Jaja ihr mit 5 Liter Diesel, fürn aufgeladen 2.0er ist das doch i.O. Seid mal nicht so geizig, Allrad auch bissl mehr. Versicherung is über billig, im Vgl. zu vielen Japanern. (Insbesondere Evo ).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Mai 2014)

Der Haldex Allrad wird den Spritverbrauch höchstens um 0,1-0,2l erhöhen, wegen dem Mehrgewicht.
Die Kupplung schließt ja nur im Bedarfsfall. Hauptsächlich fährt man ein Auto mit Frontantrieb.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2014)

Alles unter 10 Liter ist nen Topwert. Es entscheidet sowieso der rechte Fuß über den Spritverbrauch. Ein Audimotor hat kein besonders anderen Spritverbrauch als nen Daimler, BMW, VW oder was auch immer Motor. Es bleibt nunmal ein Verbrennungsmotor. Verbrauchsunterschiede zwischen den Herstellern sind minimal.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Als Fahranfänger zahlt man sich dumm und dämlich.
> Mit 18 wurde ich auf das Elternauto mitzugelassen um Prozente zu sammeln.
> Hab mir dann nach 4 Jahren einen A3 2.0 TDI gekauft und momentan zahl ich im Jahr mehr als 1200 € für Vollkasko, trotz 75 % und SF 4.
> Will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was da ein ganz frischer Fahranfänger zahlt.


 Wenn man zum Versicherungsfritzen um die Ecke geht, dann bekommt man natürlich den teuerst möglichen Tarif + 150% Provision + Sonderzuschlag. Als ich die Versicherung gewechselt habe, hat es mich fast 800€ pro Jahr weniger gekostet und das bei exakt gleichen Leistungen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Haldex Allrad wird den Spritverbrauch höchstens um 0,1-0,2l erhöhen, wegen dem Mehrgewicht.
> Die Kupplung schließt ja nur im Bedarfsfall. Hauptsächlich fährt man ein Auto mit Frontantrieb.


Also bei mir packt die ziemlich oft zu...  Wenn man flott unterwegs ist, bleibt die selbst auf trockener Straße teilweise sehr lange zu. Im Schnee ist die eh permanent drin, außer man steht an ner Ampel.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alles unter 10 Liter ist nen Topwert.


 Also ich war mit nem A6 C5 Avant 2,5TDI V6 im Schnitt mit 7l unterwegs. 60/20/20 Stadt/Landstraße/Autobahn - ohne eine Bremse zu sein. Mit dem Megane Scenic Minivan (auch Diesel) davor waren´s auch nicht mehr oder weniger - hat nur weniger Fahrspaß gemacht. Mein Kadett (2l, 115PS) hat im Schnitt 8l gebraucht. Der 323 (1,8l Sport) lag zwischen 7l und 8l. Sparsamstes Auto war der Escort (1,8l 60PS Diesel) mit ca. 4-4,5l auf 100km. Das war aber direkt nach dem Führerschein und ich bin selten schnell gefahren mit dem Ford - war auch vom Motor aus nicht machbar. Hatte demnach wohl nur Top-Autos 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es entscheidet sowieso der rechte Fuß über den Spritverbrauch. Ein  Audimotor hat kein besonders anderen Spritverbrauch als nen Daimler,  BMW, VW oder was auch immer Motor. Es bleibt nunmal ein  Verbrennungsmotor. Verbrauchsunterschiede zwischen den Herstellern sind  minimal.


Stimmt. Rechter Fuß in Kombination mit Auge und Hirn macht gleichmäßiges und spritsparendes Fahren möglich - egal welcher Hersteller den Motor gebaut hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alles unter 10 Liter ist nen Topwert. Es entscheidet sowieso der rechte Fuß über den Spritverbrauch. Ein Audimotor hat kein besonders anderen Spritverbrauch als nen Daimler, BMW, VW oder was auch immer Motor. Es bleibt nunmal ein Verbrennungsmotor. Verbrauchsunterschiede zwischen den Herstellern sind minimal.


 
Nö, das stimmt so nicht. Da gibts schon deutliche Unterschiede. Die Frage ist ja eher was du unter minimal verstehst? Mein Audi braucht aktuell 12% mehr als der Opel davor! Gleiche Fahrzeugklasse, vergleichbare Motorisierung identische Fahrweise auf der absolut identischen Strecke...

Das ist schon recht deutlich, obwohl es sich um ähnliche Motorenkonzepte handelt. Es gibt aber eine ganze Reihe von Motoren, die einfach konzeptionell schon verbrauchsseitig Schrott sind (z.B. VW VR Motoren, Subarus Boxer,...) und nochmal nen ordentlichen Schluck über dem Klassenschnitt liegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nö, das stimmt so nicht. Da gibts schon deutliche Unterschiede. Die Frage ist ja eher was du unter minimal verstehst? Mein Audi braucht aktuell 12% mehr als der Opel davor! Gleiche Fahrzeugklasse, vergleichbare Motorisierung identische Fahrweise auf der absolut identischen Strecke...
> 
> Das ist schon recht deutlich, obwohl es sich um ähnliche Motorenkonzepte handelt. Es gibt aber eine ganze Reihe von Motoren, die einfach konzeptionell schon verbrauchsseitig Schrott sind (z.B. VW VR Motoren, Subarus Boxer,...) und nochmal nen ordentlichen Schluck über dem Klassenschnitt liegen.


 Was meinst du mit ähnliche Motorkonzepte? Man kann weder Saugrohreinspritzer mit Direkteinspritzern oder Turbos mit Saugern vergleichen. Außerdem kann man Motoren aus unterschiedlichen Baujahren nicht vergleichen. Heutige Motoren haben alle Thermomanagement, Bordnetzmanagement, teilweise Schichtladung usw... Gleiche Fahrzeugklasse sagt schonmal nix. Der CW Wert und Fahrweise sind maßgeblich für den Verbrauch. Bau an einen Opel Corsa nen großen Slitter, nen Diffusor und Heckflügel mit steiler Einstellung. Der nimmt sich sofort 2-4 Liter mehr und verliert locker 30 km/h Topspeed.

Der Rollwiederstand (Reifen, Fahrwerk) kann komplett vernachlässigt werden. Ich finds immer wieder geil, wie die Leute auf diese "Energy Saver" Reifen reinfallen. Im bestmöglichen Fall bringen die 1 Liter auf 1000 km und sind bomben hart mit 0 Grip vorallem bei Nässe. Die sind genauso gefährlich wie Chinareifen.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit ähnliche Motorkonzepte? Man kann weder Saurohreinspritzer mit Direkteinspritzern oder Turbos mit Saugern vergleichen. Außerdem kann man Motoren aus unterschiedlichen Baujahren nicht vergleichen. Heutige Motoren haben alle Thermomanagement, Bordnetzmanagement, teilweise Schichtladung usw... Gleiche Fahrzeugklasse sagt schonmal nix. Der CW Wert und Fahrweise sind maßgeblich für den Verbrauch. Bau an einen Opel Corsa nen großen Slitter, nen Diffusor und Heckflügel mit steiler Einstellung. Der nimmt sich sofort 2-4 Liter mehr und verliert locker 30 km/h Topspeed.



Wie gesagt, die Fahrweise ist identisch... 

Mit ähnlichen Motorenkonzepten meine ich auf absolutem Low-Level Reihen-Vierzylinder Turbodiesel. In dem Fall ist der Audi 1.6TDI Motor der signifikant modernere und der alte Opel/Fiat 1.3l Diesel vergleichsweise alt, wenn auch immer wieder modernisiert.

Cw Wert und Fahrweise sind nur 2 Parameter die auf den Verbrauch einwirken. Der Cw Wert ist sogar nur die halbe Miete, der alleine noch nicht viel aussagt über den Luftwiderstand, da spielt noch die Querschnittsfläche mit - deswegen wird auch meist von cw x A gesprochen, nur das lässt sich vergleichen, alles andere ist Unsinn. Je nach Fahrstrecke spielt das aber überhaupt keine Rolle weil erst ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit der Luftwiderstand überhaupt eine signifikante Rolle spielt. 
Das Fahrzeuggewicht spielt auch noch in den Verbrauch (in wie weit ist auch von der Strecke und Fahrweise abhängig, bei gleichmäßiger Autobahnfahrt ist das sogar ziemlich vernachlässigbar).
Dann natürlich das Getriebe (Handschalter oder Automat), die Spreizung und die Übersetzungen an sich,... Der Audi hat z.B. eine wesentlich längere Getriebeübersetzung und dreht bei 120km/h mal schlanke 300rpm weniger - brauchen tut er trotzdem mehr!
Reifengröße kommt noch mit rein - klarer Malus für den Audi, dessen Reifen signifikant größer und breiter sind.

Einige der Parameter (Gewicht, Motorisierung,...) sind sehr wohl Fahrzeugklassen abhängig. Abgesehen davon macht es auch Sinn Fahrzeuge innerhalb ihrer Fahrzeugklasse zu vergleichen. Immerhin wähle ich ja auch je nach Bedarf und Geldbeutel innerhalb einer Fahrzeugklasse ein Auto aus und erwarte bei einem modernen Auto auch einen akzeptablen und wettbewerbsfähigen Verbrauch. Der Audi scheitert hier kläglich!


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2014)

Hatte der Opel schon einen Partikelfilter? Wenn nein, dann ist es klar warum der weniger verbraucht.

Das der CW Wert z.B. in der Stadt kaum was ausmacht ist schon klar. Sobald man aber schneller fährt ist der von großer Bedeutung. Der Wirkungsgrad von aktuellen Getrieben unterscheidet sich auch nicht sonderlich, sofern man mit einem Handschalter umgehen kann. Wenn man auf dem einen Auto 265er Reifen und auf dem anderen fur 185er fährt ist man selber Schuld. Dafür kann der Hersteller ja nichts. Die Reifen der gleichen Größe tun sich aber im Verbrauch nichts.

Ich weis zwar nicht nach welchen Kriterien mache hier ein Auto kaufen aber wenn ich 40000€ für ein Auto ausgebe, dann ist mir das sowas von egal ob der 8 oder 12 Liter braucht. Wenn ich mir schon ein so teures Auto leisten kann, dann lebe ich nicht am Existenzminimum. Am besten nen S600 kaufen und dann wenn es teuer ist nur für nen 10er tanken. Sowas ist für mich einfach nur lächerlich. Auf der einen Seite kann es nicht teuer genug sein, auf der anderen Seite muss das Auto zwingend wenig Sprit verbrauchen. Vollkommen verkehrte Welt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Reifen.
Da gibt es schon gute Unterscheide. Mit den Sommerreifen braucht mein 1er ~0,4l mehr als mit den Winterreifen.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hatte der Opel schon einen Partikelfilter?



Sicher hatte der einen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad von aktuellen Getrieben unterscheidet sich auch nicht sonderlich, sofern man mit einem Handschalter umgehen kann.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht - und da kenn ich mich mit Verlaub aus. Alleine durch das Getriebeöl bzw. dessen Wahl kann der Verbrauch um 2% schwanken!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man auf dem einen Auto 265er Reifen und auf dem anderen fur 185er fährt ist man selber Schuld. Dafür kann der Hersteller ja nichts. Die Reifen der gleichen Größe tun sich aber im Verbrauch nichts.



Davon redet niemand. Es handelt sich in beiden Fällen um die Serienbereifung, die ist beim Audi halt ne Nummer größer aber weit von 265ern weg. Bei Reifen gleicher Größe gibts schon auch Unterschiede, besonders krass eben bei Winter und Sommerreifen. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht nach welchen Kriterien mache hier ein Auto kaufen aber wenn ich 40000€ für ein Auto ausgebe, dann ist mir das sowas von egal ob der 8 oder 12 Liter braucht.


 
Ich kaufe überhaupt keine Autos und neu schon gar nicht. Mein letztes Auto, dass ich gekauft habe war ein Ford Sierra BJ88 - das muss Mitte der 90er gewesen sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum Thema Reifen.
> Da gibt es schon gute Unterscheide. Mit den Sommerreifen braucht mein 1er ~0,4l mehr als mit den Winterreifen.


 Und wenn du Sommerreifen mit Sandreifen oder Stollenreifen vergleichst, dann wird der Unterschied noch größer sein. Macht aber wenig Sinn der Vergleich, da es komplett verschiedene Reifen sind. Der Unterschied Sommer/Sommer oder Winter/Winter ist minimalst.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht - und da kenn ich  mich mit Verlaub aus. Alleine durch das Getriebeöl bzw. dessen Wahl kann  der Verbrauch um 2% schwanken!


 2% von 8 Liter sind 0,16 Liter. Da macht es ja schon mehr Unterschied wenn es regnet.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 2% von 8 Liter sind 0,16 Liter. Da macht es ja schon mehr Unterschied wenn es regnet.



Ja sicher, ich habe das auch nur angeführt um zu zeigen, das auch im Kleinen Unterschiede liegen, die man so erst mal nicht vermutet. 
Am Getriebe z.B. gibt es einige solcher Kleinigkeiten zu finden (Verzahnung, Baugröße, Öl- und Thermomanagement, Lager...). Es ist eben nicht so, dass da kein Verbrauchsunterschied zu verorten ist. 
Wenn du 3x 0,16l holst, ist das am Ende sehr wohl ein spürbarer Unterschied.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Also ich war mit nem A6 C5 Avant 2,5TDI V6 im Schnitt mit 7l unterwegs. 60/20/20 Stadt/Landstraße/Autobahn - ohne eine Bremse zu sein. Mit dem Megane Scenic Minivan (auch Diesel) davor waren´s auch nicht mehr oder weniger - hat nur weniger Fahrspaß gemacht. Mein Kadett (2l, 115PS) hat im Schnitt 8l gebraucht. Der 323 (1,8l Sport) lag zwischen 7l und 8l. Sparsamstes Auto war der Escort (1,8l 60PS Diesel) mit ca. 4-4,5l auf 100km. Das war aber direkt nach dem Führerschein und ich bin selten schnell gefahren mit dem Ford - war auch vom Motor aus nicht machbar. Hatte demnach wohl nur Top-Autos
> 
> Stimmt. Rechter Fuß in Kombination mit Auge und Hirn macht gleichmäßiges und spritsparendes Fahren möglich - egal welcher Hersteller den Motor gebaut hat.


 
Merkste doch selber oder ? Wenig PS und die meisten Diesel, ist logisch das die nur 7l oder so verbrauchen, aber nehmen wir mal den A6, 7l mit Diesel, da verbraucht der mit Benziner in ähnlicher größe auch mit Turbo locker über 10l. 

Wobei das eh am meisten auf die Fahrweise ankommt, man kann ja mal die Leute fragen die ihr Auto für die Rennstrecke oder zum Driften nutzen, die fahren ja permanent am Begrenzer, wobei ich meine das Driften mehr als Track braucht^^


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> man kann ja mal die Leute fragen die ihr Auto für die Rennstrecke oder zum Driften nutzen


 
Merkste doch selber wie viel das mit der Praxis und Paulebaers Beispielen zu tun hat, oder?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Merkste doch selber oder ? Wenig PS und die meisten Diesel, ist logisch das die nur 7l oder so verbrauchen, aber nehmen wir mal den A6, 7l mit Diesel, da verbraucht der mit Benziner in ähnlicher größe auch mit Turbo locker über 10l.


 
156PS im A6, 103 im Renault, 115 im Kadett, 88/90 im 323. Also die beiden Benziner waren zu ihrer Zeit nahezu die stärksten Motoren in den Modellen. Bin auch schon nen Omega Kombi (2,2l Benziner) mit 6l nach Ulm gefahren von Hamburg aus. War Familientreffen und ich bin um Mitternacht in Wandsbek los, auf die Bahn und dann mit Tempomat 110 gen Süden. Tankfüllung hat bis 20km südlich von Ulm gereicht. Unterwegs wurde ich 4 mal von nem Volvo XC90 überholt - der "flog" mit ca. 190 gen Süden und musste halt oft zum Tanken raus. Getroffen haben wir uns dann bei Ulm an der Tanke. Er war erstaunt, dass sein hohes Tempo ihm nichts an Zeit gebracht hatte und "nur" massig Sprit gekostet hat.

Wobei mein Kadett auf der 81 zwischen Stuttgart und Blumberg auch oft mal 13+ Liter gebraucht hat. Das war dann halt der "Eilzuschlag" für´s Heizen.

Ich fahre am liebsten Diesel. Paßt zu meiner niedertourigen und entspannten Fahrweise. Zumal die heutigen TDI´s ja auch (bei Bedarf) mal schnell gefahren werden können.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich find ja leute tragisch die sich nen Diesel zum vermeintlichen "sparen" holen und dann das Teil kaum bewegen bzw. nur in der Stadt wo der Diesel sich eh kaum vom Benziner unterscheidet.. Dann fahren sie 2 mal im Jahr mit dem Auto zu Bekannten oder Freunden die weiter weg wohnen und meinen dann mit diesen Fahrten den Vorteil des Diesels ausgefahren zu haben.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Mai 2014)

Das stimmt. Ein Diesel "lohnt" sich nur, wenn man auch genug Langstrecke damit fährt. KFZ-Steuer, Versicherung, Kraftstoffpreise/Verbrauch und Laufleistung wollen da berücksichtigt werden.

Wobei ich mir als Alltagsauto zu 99% nen Diesel holen würde - nicht wegen sparen, sondern weil´s besser zu mir paßt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Merkste doch selber wie viel das mit der Praxis und Paulebaers Beispielen zu tun hat, oder?


 

komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, Ich meinte das es auf die Fahrweise drauf ankommt, der Renn Betrieb sollte nur ein extremes Beispiel sein.

EDIT: Viele fahren doch ihren Diesel gar nicht zum sparen, heutzutage spricht ja auch nichts gegen einen Diesel als Alltagswagen, wie Paule schon sagte, ich denke auch das manchen die Charakteristik mehr gefällt.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ein Diesel "lohnt" sich nur, wenn man auch genug Langstrecke damit fährt. KFZ-Steuer, Versicherung, Kraftstoffpreise/Verbrauch und Laufleistung wollen da berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> Wobei ich mir als Alltagsauto zu 99% nen Diesel holen würde - nicht wegen sparen, sondern weil´s besser zu mir paßt.


 
Hinzu kommen diverse anfälligere Teile die gerne mal kaputtgehen. Pumpen, Injektoren, Turbos etc. etc. etc.

In wiefern passt ein Diesel besser zu dir? Fährst du viel?


----------



## Riverna (24. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wobei das eh am meisten auf die Fahrweise ankommt, man kann ja mal die Leute fragen die ihr Auto für die Rennstrecke oder zum Driften nutzen, die fahren ja permanent am Begrenzer, wobei ich meine das Driften mehr als Track braucht^^


 
Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich... Diesel als Drifter.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> In wiefern passt ein Diesel besser zu dir? Fährst du viel?


 Nein nicht wirklich. Aber alle meine bisherigen Diesel hatten untenrum ordentlich Drehmoment und die Benziner halt obenrum mehr Dampf. Ich fahre lieber entspannt mit wenig Drehzahl (will aber dort trotzdem Dampf) und schaltfaul. Das war bisher mit den gefahrenen Dieseln eher machbar als mit den bisherigen Benzinern.
Wobei das bei aktuellen Motoren durchaus anders sein kann (und wohl auch wird). Müsste wohl mal ein paar aktuelle Modelle mit unterschiedlichen Motoren "testen" um zu sehen, ob aktuelle Diesel besser zu mir passen oder ob auch Benziner für mich ok sind.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2014)

Was dir so gefällt ist wohl mehr der Turbo im TDI als der Diesel an sich. Ein Turbobenziner(mit nicht zu übertriebener Aufladung) dürfte sich ebenfalls angenehm für dich fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> wurde ich 4 mal von nem Volvo XC90 überholt - der "flog" mit ca. 190 gen Süden und musste halt oft zum Tanken raus.


 180-190 ist doch gemüdliche Reisegeschwindigkeit wenns frei ist. Außerdem braucht man dann nicht viel Sprit. Wenn man 230 fährt ist das vom Verbrauch nen riesen Unterschied zu 190 aber so viel schneller ist man nicht. Aber selbst wenn ich volles Rohr 230 fahre, schaffe ich immer noch 350km mit einem Tank. Bei gemüdlich 190 rollen komme ich dann so 420-450 km mit einer Tankfüllung. Es würde sicherlich mehr gehen aber auf der Bahn fahre ich das Auto nur im Notfall leer.



Riverna schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich... Diesel als Drifter.


 Voll geil! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJK3z4E6slc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mosed (24. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> bzw. nur in der Stadt wo der Diesel sich eh kaum vom Benziner unterscheidet.



? Gerade in der Stadt braucht ein Diesel weniger als ein Benziner, weil er keine Drosselverluste in der Teillast hat. Darum gibt es ja Benziner mit Schichtladung oder vollvariablen Ventiltrieb.

Wobei ich mich frage, ob der vollvariable Ventiltrieb in der Praxis viel bringt. Jedenfalls genehmigt sich der E90 325i ordentlich Benzin in der Stadt bei vielen Kurzstrecken. Habe aber keinen Vergleich zu einem Motor mit gleicher Leistung und Drosselklappenregelung.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man zum Versicherungsfritzen um die Ecke geht, dann bekommt man natürlich den teuerst möglichen Tarif + 150% Provision + Sonderzuschlag. Als ich die Versicherung gewechselt habe, hat es mich fast 800€ pro Jahr weniger gekostet und das bei exakt gleichen Leistungen.


 
Ich habe einen Online-Vergleich gemacht und keine einzige Versicherung gefunden die billiger war.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> ? Gerade in der Stadt braucht ein Diesel weniger als ein Benziner, weil er keine Drosselverluste in der Teillast hat. Darum gibt es ja Benziner mit Schichtladung oder vollvariablen Ventiltrieb.
> 
> Wobei ich mich frage, ob der vollvariable Ventiltrieb in der Praxis viel bringt. Jedenfalls genehmigt sich der E90 325i ordentlich Benzin in der Stadt bei vielen Kurzstrecken. Habe aber keinen Vergleich zu einem Motor mit gleicher Leistung und Drosselklappenregelung.


 Schichtladung sparrt Kraftstoff, der vollvariable Ventiltrieb verbessert in erster Linie die Fahreigenschaften. Nen Sauger ohne variable Ventilsteuerung kommt unten rum garnicht und oben dann gut oder anders rum. Beim Sauger hat man ohne Schaltsaugrohr und variable Ventilsteuerung das Problem das man den Motor nur auf ein schmales Drehzahlband gut abstimmen kann, wo er gute Zylinderfüllung hat.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Online-Vergleich gemacht und  keine einzige Versicherung gefunden die billiger war.


 Nicht zur Versicherung direkt gehen, sondern über eine Argentur laufen lassen. Da geht einiges.


----------



## othm (24. Mai 2014)

Man kann ja auch einfach regelmäßig bei seiner Versicherung anrufen und nach besseren Konditionen fragen.. die tun doch einiges um einen zu halten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2014)

othm schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch einfach regelmäßig bei seiner Versicherung anrufen und nach besseren Konditionen fragen.. die tun doch einiges um einen zu halten.


 
Kündigung einreichen, sonst geht da überhaubt nix.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2014)

Gegenangebot vorlegen reicht meistens.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich... Diesel als Drifter.


 

Habe ich doch gar nicht gesagt ! Der Verbrauch schwankt bei allen Motoren e nach Gasfuß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich... Diesel als Drifter.


 

Legendary Diesel Mercedes W123 + SCANIA turbine @ Eastern European Drift Championship - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (24. Mai 2014)

Was raucht da jetzt mehr? Reifen oder Auspuff?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was dir so gefällt ist wohl mehr der Turbo im TDI als der Diesel an sich. Ein Turbobenziner(mit nicht zu übertriebener Aufladung) dürfte sich ebenfalls angenehm für dich fahren.


 Das kann gut sein - käme auf einen Versuch an. Wobei der Diesel im Escort untenrum auch besser ging als oben raus. Allerdings bei 60PS aus 1,8l ohne jede weitere Technik insgesamt nicht sehr viel Dampf. Dafür lief er auch bei abgeklemmter LiMa und Batterie noch weiter - Mechanik sei dank.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich... Diesel als Drifter.


 Wieso nicht? Aktuelle diesel sind nichtmal im kalten zustand wirklich  zäh (zumindest die aktuellen TDI`s) und wenn du den turbo bei laune  hälst sollte das kein problem sein. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, das bei  einem drift-auto die motor-steuerung sowieso etwas angepasst wird.


Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich fahre lieber entspannt mit wenig Drehzahl (will aber dort trotzdem Dampf) und schaltfaul.


 Dann besorg dir mal einen VW mit TSI-motor oder etwas vergleichbares. (wenn ich mich recht entsinne für unten rum kompressor und den oberen bereich turbo) Diese dinger ziehen quasi schon ab standgas, saufen allerdings auch ganz schön sprit. (hatte mal den 140 ps`er im touran als leihauto)


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> saufen allerdings auch ganz schön sprit


 
Und Öl...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und Öl...


 Das kann ich auf die 170 gefahrenen km nicht beurteilen.  
Aber mich hat schon der verbrauch abgeschreckt, womit dieser motor auch von meiner "wunschliste" gestrichen wurde. (10l/100km bei moderater fahrweise ist viel zu viel zu viel!)


----------



## Beam39 (24. Mai 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> ? Gerade in der Stadt braucht ein Diesel weniger als ein Benziner, weil er keine Drosselverluste in der Teillast hat. Darum gibt es ja Benziner mit Schichtladung oder vollvariablen Ventiltrieb.
> 
> Wobei ich mich frage, ob der vollvariable Ventiltrieb in der Praxis viel bringt. Jedenfalls genehmigt sich der E90 325i ordentlich Benzin in der Stadt bei vielen Kurzstrecken. Habe aber keinen Vergleich zu einem Motor mit gleicher Leistung und Drosselklappenregelung.


 
Mein 525d genehmigt sich in der Stadt mit viel Stop and Go mindestens 10l, sehr viel mehr kann der 325i nich verbrauchen. Der z4 3.0 von uns kommt auf 13l in der Stadt. Auf Langstrecken hingegen komme ich mit einer flotten Fahrweise auf 6-7l.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und Öl...


 
Mein erster 1.4TSI ja.
Wies mit dem Austauschmotor geht zeigt sich noch.
ATM ist der Verbrauch ordentlich nach unten gegangen 

Aber 1.4TSI und Touran ist mMn auch nicht so ne geglückte Kombi.
Kleiner Motor (zwar Dampf, aber klein) und ein großes schweres Auto (Touran / Tiguan) ist ja klar das der dann viel schluckt.
In der Polo-Klasse (also auch A1, Ibiza und Fabia) schluckt der nicht so viel Sprit.
Ich beweg meinen 150PSler mit ~7l über die Landstraße und durch die Stadt (kombiniert via Spritmonitor - natürlich auch mit Ausreisern nach oben und unten).
Liegt vom Spritverbrauch auch auf dem Niveau von meinem vorigen Peugeot 206 mit der 1.4l Maschine und 75PS


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Mai 2014)

Neuer minimaler Verbrauchsrekord, Strecke vom Trackday zurück nach Hause 
(~30km, Landstraßen, Bundesstraßen und Ortschaften mit vorausschauender, spritsparender Fahrweise)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 2.5l Hubraum auf 6 Zylindern, + offen gefahren und mit einem Motor, den es schon seit 14 Jahren gibt, gar nicht mal so übel.


----------



## SamsonRade (24. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Neuer minimaler Verbrauchsrekord, Strecke vom Trackday zurück nach Hause  (~30km, Landstraßen, Bundesstraßen und Ortschaften mit vorausschauender, spritsparender Fahrweise) <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=742010"/>  Für 2.5l Hubraum auf 6 Zylindern, + offen gefahren und mit einem Motor, den es schon seit 14 Jahren gibt, gar nicht mal so übel.



Davon kann ich nur träumen. 

Ich brauch mindestens 3l mehr auch wenn ich gemütlich fahre.


----------



## riedochs (24. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann besorg dir mal einen VW mit TSI-motor oder etwas vergleichbares. (wenn ich mich recht entsinne für unten rum kompressor und den oberen bereich turbo) Diese dinger ziehen quasi schon ab standgas, saufen allerdings auch ganz schön sprit. (hatte mal den 140 ps`er im touran als leihauto)


 


nfsgame schrieb:


> Und Öl...


 
Weder noch. Ich habe den 1.4 Twincharger mit 160PS und alles zwischen 6 Liter wenn man sparsam fährt und 12 Liter im absoluten Spaß Modus ist drin. Im Alltag hier brauche ich 7 Liter. Ölverbrauch: 250ml auf 15tkm.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Weder noch. Ich habe den 1.4 Twincharger mit 160PS und alles zwischen 6 Liter wenn man sparsam fährt und 12 Liter im absoluten Spaß Modus ist drin. Im Alltag hier brauche ich 7 Liter. Ölverbrauch: 250ml auf 15tkm.


 
Sag das mal denen (und mir mit dem ersten Motor)... 
Wobei es da mMn echt aufs Auto  bzw. die Größe ankommt...
Nachbar mit den Golf Plus = keine Probleme (TwinCharger)
ehem. Kollege mit dem Golf = keine Probleme (Nur Turbo Version des 1.4TSI)
Du mit nem Scirocco = keine Probleme (TwinCharger)
Wies bei ich558 hier aussieht (A1) weiß ich nicht mehr.
Mein Ibi hat definitiv zu viel Öl gesoffen, weswegen Seat den auch auf Kulanz getauscht hat


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Neuer minimaler Verbrauchsrekord, Strecke vom Trackday zurück nach Hause
> (~30km, Landstraßen, Bundesstraßen und Ortschaften mit vorausschauender, spritsparender Fahrweise)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hannover -> Peine mit ~100 über die A2, restlichen 9-10km über Land mit 70 (50 zweimal innterorts) nach Hause ... Das ist mein bisher ungeschlagener Rekord aus Mai 2013 . 1,4l Benziner.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Weder noch. Ich habe den 1.4 Twincharger mit 160PS und alles zwischen 6 Liter wenn man sparsam fährt und 12 Liter im absoluten Spaß Modus ist drin. Im Alltag hier brauche ich 7 Liter. Ölverbrauch: 250ml auf 15tkm.


 Beim öl-verbraucht kommt es wohl darauf an, was für eine "revision" du erwischt hast. Die ersten werden etwas mehr genommen haben. (kann auch sein, das sich das auf die 122 und allenfalls 140 ps-maschienen beschränkt)
Und zum verbrauch, wenn du die 6 liter im bergland bzw. vorgebirge schaffst, wäre das bei einem passat o.ä. vertretbar. Und auch wenn ich jetzt in jeglicher beziehung äpfel mit birnen vergleiche, aber mein diesel mit 1,9 liter hubraum (!) hab ich auch schon auf 5 liter gehabt, nur der ist 13 (!!!) jahre alt und da vergesse ich schon, das der absolute max. verbrauch bei knapp unter 9 litern liegt und ich dann schon nicht mehr im spaß sondern im konsequent nur vollgas-modus bin. (quasi beton-klotz auf dem gas, im rennfahrer-stil über die landstraße sind es ca. 7,5) 
In meinen augen hat sich in den letzten jahren fast nix getan zumal ich mich auch noch dunkel an einen 1.4er 75 ps audi A2 erinnere, den ich bei zügiger fahrweise um die 3-4 liter hatte. (nur auf arbeit und retour, also keine strecken über 40km am stück)


der_yappi schrieb:


> ehem. Kollege mit dem Golf = keine Probleme (Nur Turbo Version des 1.4TSI)


 ...wohl eher T*F*SI...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2014)

Den A2 könnte man heute wieder bauen(mit E-Option natürlich) und er würde sich verkaufen wie nichts. Ähnliches gilt für BMWs C1. Da hatten BMW und Audi einfach nicht die Geduld wie MB beim Smart.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...wohl eher T*F*SI...


 
Nicht unbedingt...
=> TSI (Motorentechnik)


----------



## Mosed (25. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mein 525d genehmigt sich in der Stadt mit viel Stop and Go mindestens 10l, sehr viel mehr kann der 325i nich verbrauchen. Der z4 3.0 von uns kommt auf 13l in der Stadt. Auf Langstrecken hingegen komme ich mit einer flotten Fahrweise auf 6-7l.


 
Aktuell zeigt der Bordcomputer 14,3 Liter an... Und das ohne sportliche Fahrweise. Kurzstrecken in der Stadt.
Absoluter Bestwert bisher waren knapp unter 8 Liter auf der Landstrasse mit defensiver Fahrweise.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Mai 2014)

Entweder stimmt was nicht mit deinem Auto oder du fährst sportlicher als du meinst. Ich hab in der Stadt mit nem A6 C5 Kombi 4.2l zwischen 15l und 16l gebraucht bei relativ zügiger Fahrweise.


----------



## XAbix (25. Mai 2014)

BMW Rost Bekämpfung in Kanada ..

Eine 2000er 328i der weggammelt wie schimmeliges Brot .. 


Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachher :







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gott sei dank sind weniges sie Arbeitsmittel billig ..


----------



## riedochs (25. Mai 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Sag das mal denen (und mir mit dem ersten Motor)...
> Wobei es da mMn echt aufs Auto  bzw. die Größe ankommt...
> Nachbar mit den Golf Plus = keine Probleme (TwinCharger)
> ehem. Kollege mit dem Golf = keine Probleme (Nur Turbo Version des 1.4TSI)
> ...



Beim Polo GTI und beim Skoda Fabia RS gibt es das gleiche Problem mit dem Ölverbrauch. In Sachen Hardware sind die 180PS und die 160PS Variante gleich, ich denke das einfach das Material die 180PS nicht verträgt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Beim öl-verbraucht kommt es wohl darauf an, was für eine "revision" du erwischt hast. Die ersten werden etwas mehr genommen haben. (kann auch sein, das sich das auf die 122 und allenfalls 140 ps-maschienen beschränkt)
> Und zum verbrauch, wenn du die 6 liter im bergland bzw. vorgebirge schaffst, wäre das bei einem passat o.ä. vertretbar. Und auch wenn ich jetzt in jeglicher beziehung äpfel mit birnen vergleiche, aber mein diesel mit 1,9 liter hubraum (!) hab ich auch schon auf 5 liter gehabt, nur der ist 13 (!!!) jahre alt und da vergesse ich schon, das der absolute max. verbrauch bei knapp unter 9 litern liegt und ich dann schon nicht mehr im spaß sondern im konsequent nur vollgas-modus bin. (quasi beton-klotz auf dem gas, im rennfahrer-stil über die landstraße sind es ca. 7,5)
> In meinen augen hat sich in den letzten jahren fast nix getan zumal ich mich auch noch dunkel an einen 1.4er 75 ps audi A2 erinnere, den ich bei zügiger fahrweise um die 3-4 liter hatte. (nur auf arbeit und retour, also keine strecken über 40km am stück)
> 
> ...wohl eher T*F*SI...



Den Motor wie ich Ihn habe gab es noch im Golf 6 (160PS) / Polo GTI (180PS) / Skoda Fabia RS (180PS) und im Seat Ibiza (180PS). Da mein Scirocco BJ 09/09 ist hat er einen der frühen Motoren aus der Serie.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen, deswegen poste ich es hier. Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Motor hat eurer Meinung nach den besten Sound? 
Heutige Motoren (im Rennsport als auch auf der Straße) kommen leider meist nicht mehr an den markerschütternden Klang früherer Maschinen ran. Den mit Abstand besten Sound hat meiner Meinung nach der Mazda 787B mit 4 Scheiben Wankelmotor (Bi-Turbo). Einfach Wahnsinn...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxXtpMngivM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten fand ich auch super:

BRM V16 1.5L Supercharged: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZMPDCNyQxE

McLaren MP 4/6 V12: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vqQ57C5OSE

Sauber Mercedes C11 5.0L V8: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfp5384kYpE

Ich fänd's toll wenn irgendwann wieder in den diversen Rennserien mehr Leben in die Butze kommt. Wenn ich mir heutzutage die F1 V6 Turbo's oder auch die LeMans LMP1 Fahrzeuge mit ihren Diesel/Hybrid Motoren anhöre, dann klingt das einfach nur wie ein hochgezüchteter Dirt Devil Staubsauger. Wo bleibt da der Mythos Rennsport?


----------



## Mosed (25. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Entweder stimmt was nicht mit deinem Auto oder du fährst sportlicher als du meinst. Ich hab in der Stadt mit nem A6 C5 Kombi 4.2l zwischen 15l und 16l gebraucht bei relativ zügiger Fahrweise.


 
Naja, selbst der NEFZ Verbrauch ist mit 13,3 Liter/100km angegeben. Und der NEFZ hat deutlich weniger Ampelstopps als die Realität.
Ich habe auch Automatik, aber der A6 vermutlich auch. 

Ist halt die Frage, was man mit sportlich meint. Ich beschleunige natürlich zügig auf die Zielgeschwindigkeit, bleibe dabei aber meistens unter 2500 rpm. Gewissermasen zügig fahre ich natürlich schon, aber sportlich ist das definitv noch nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Mai 2014)

Pffffffff ihr immer mit eurem wenig verbrauchen... 305 Liter/100 km und keinen Tropfen weniger!  ...naja Durchschnitt ist nur 31,8...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...wohl eher T*F*SI...


 TFSI = Audi



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Motor  hat eurer Meinung nach den besten Sound?


Audi 2,2 Liter 5 Zylider Turbo. Gibt keinen besseren und wird es auch eventuell nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2014)

Wenn man fährt wie der letzte Spaßti ist das sicherlich möglich...


----------



## XE85 (25. Mai 2014)

Nach dem Drehzahlmesser (nur bis knapp über 3k upm und grüner bereich von 1000 bis 1500), 4. Gang bei 25km/h und >700k km gelaufen zu urteilen ist das wohl ein LKW, da sind die Werte normal.


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2014)

Richtig darauf habe ich gar nicht geachtet... wobei mich bei ihm auch der Verbrauch nicht gewundert hätte wenn es ein PKW wäre. Er ist doch auch noch stolz auf eine solche Fahrweise...


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Mai 2014)

300l/100km normal? Hab ich da etwa falsche Größenordnungen im Kopf? So 30-50 Liter kann ich mir ja vorstellen, aber irgendwie nicht mehrere Hundert? 
Das höchste was ich je bei mir hinbekommen hab war im Durchschnitt 99,9l/100km (mehr kanns Display nicht anzeigen )...zu meiner Verteidigung muss aber gesagt sein dass es direkt nach dem Starten keine 10 Meter gefahren (ungelogen) und dann an die 2h im Stau stand wo es nur alle paar Minuten ne Autolänge vorwärts ging 
Ansonsten fahr ich meinen 1,4l (80PS) mit ~5,7l/100km, wenn ich mich anstreng bekomm ich auch problemlos ne 4 vors Komma, aber genauso gut geht auch ein Verbrauch in Richtung 7l, aber das ist dann wirklich ne sehr "sportliche" Fahrweise (insoweit man mit dem Karren halt sportlich fahren kann).


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nach dem Drehzahlmesser (nur bis knapp über 3k upm und grüner bereich von 1000 bis 1500), 4. Gang bei 25km/h und >700k km gelaufen zu urteilen ist das wohl ein LKW, da sind die Werte normal.


 Jepp. Sowas ging mir auch eben durch den Kopf. Was ist das für einer?


----------



## Beam39 (25. Mai 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen, deswegen poste ich es hier. Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Motor hat eurer Meinung nach den besten Sound?
> Heutige Motoren (im Rennsport als auch auf der Straße) kommen leider meist nicht mehr an den markerschütternden Klang früherer Maschinen ran. Den mit Abstand besten Sound hat meiner Meinung nach der Mazda 787B mit 4 Scheiben Wankelmotor (Bi-Turbo). Einfach Wahnsinn...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Audi S1.. Nicht die kleine aktuelle Mistsau sondern der vom Röhrl. Wenn du den einmal live gehört gehört hast is vorbei. Da stellen sich einem nicht nur jegliche Haare am Körper auf, sondern auch gewisse andere Dinge D Und das bei 2.1l Hubraum.. 5 Zylinder sind echt was eigenes.

Ansonsten halt das übliche.. Klassischer V8 Sound (Z06 oder ZR1) oder 10 Zylinder..


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Audi S1.. Nicht die kleine aktuelle Mistsau sondern der vom Röhrl. Wenn du den einmal live gehört gehört hast is vorbei. Da stellen sich einem nicht nur jegliche Haare am Körper auf, sondern auch gewisse andere Dinge D Und das bei 2.1l Hubraum.. 5 Zylinder sind echt was eigenes.
> 
> Ansonsten halt das übliche.. Klassischer V8 Sound (Z06 oder ZR1) oder 10 Zylinder..


 
Stimmt, bei den Rallye Autos gab es auch schon ein paar feine  Gerätschaften. Ist schon erstaunlich, was die Ingenieure schon vor 20-30 Jahren  oder weit früher schon, auch aus Motoren mit kleinem Hub rausgeholt  haben. 

Die klassischen V8/V10 gefallen mir auch bei Corvette, Viper und co. Allerdings hat so ein Carrera GT auch was an sich...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Jepp. Sowas ging mir auch eben durch den Kopf. Was ist das für einer?


 Richtig erkannt. Ist nen Renault Premium, der grade voll beladen mit Vollgas versucht nicht rückwärts den Berg wieder runter zu rollen. Deswegen auch nur 25 aufm Tacho.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Mai 2014)

Jap, vor allem mit Straight Pipes 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPT1l6tY478

Wie geil es sich das in so einem Fahrzeug anfühlen muss..


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt. Ist nen Renault Premium, der grade voll beladen mit Vollgas versucht nicht rückwärts den Berg wieder runter zu rollen. Deswegen auch nur 25 aufm Tacho.


 Welche Maschine verbaut? Meine Ma war mal ne Zeit lang mit nem Pizzablech und später mit nem 95XF (380er) unterwegs. Jeweils mit nem Kofferauflieger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Mai 2014)

Ich meine das war der mit 380 PS. Ist schon nen bischen älter das Foto.


----------



## ich558 (25. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Jap, vor allem mit Straight Pipes   <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPT1l6tY478">YouTube Link</a>  Wie geil es sich das in so einem Fahrzeug anfühlen muss..


  Eins der schönsten Autos mit dem geilsten Sound mMn  

Kann mit eigentlich mal wer sagen wieso Audi vom Q7 seit 2007 außer einem kleinen Facelift noch kein neues Modell herausgebracht hat? Zwar soll 2015 ein neuer kommen aber 8 Jahre lang fast unverändert ist doch komisch ?  
(Bitte keine unqualifizierten Antworten jetzt ala SUVs sind..., kauft doch keiner,...)


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

Durfte heute mal E46 Cabrio fahren. Ist schon ein cooles Auto, aber der ist ja mal dermaßen klein im Innenraum 
Leider en Automatik gewesen


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Durfte heute mal E46 Cabrio fahren. Ist schon ein cooles Auto, aber der ist ja mal dermaßen klein im Innenraum
> Leider en Automatik gewesen


 
Kai in welcher Motorisierung ? 
Ich war heute auf nem kleinen Fiat Treffen. Bilder lade ich nachher noch hoch.


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

M54 mit 170PS. Sound sehr geil (Performance ESD) und eine Charakteristik die mir eig recht gut gefallen hat.
Den Sinn der Verbrauchsanzeige verstehe ich aber nicht ganz. Ich glaube die funktioniert digital


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> M54 mit 170PS. Sound sehr geil (Performance ESD) und eine Charakteristik die mir eig recht gut gefallen hat.
> Den Sinn der Verbrauchsanzeige verstehe ich aber nicht ganz. Ich glaube die funktioniert digital


 
Ach Verbrauch  
Ja Soundmäßig sind die R6 richtig gut, aber die 5-Stufen Automatik ist nicht so das wahre. Der Schalter passt besser.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2014)

Die analoge Verbrauchsanzeige ist wirklich ein Witz. Die ist so wenig gedämpft dass sie bei jedem Gasstoß rechts anschlägt.


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

Das Getriebe fand ich irgendwie seltsam.
War der erste "normale" Automatik den ich gefahren bin deshalb habe ich da keinen Vergleich.
Konnte sich irgendwie nicht so recht entscheiden in welchem Gang es bleiben soll (immer hin und her gesprungen) und beim anfahren hat der immer so einen Satz nach vorne gemacht, als würde man ein Gummi spannen und dann loslassen.

Da schalte ich lieber.


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das Getriebe fand ich irgendwie seltsam.
> War der erste "normale" Automatik den ich gefahren bin deshalb habe ich da keinen Vergleich.
> Konnte sich irgendwie nicht so recht entscheiden in welchem Gang es bleiben soll (immer hin und her gesprungen) und beim anfahren hat der immer so einen Satz nach vorne gemacht, als würde man ein Gummi spannen und dann loslassen.
> 
> Da schalte ich lieber.


 
Ja genau diese Probleme kenne ich.
Mein Opa hat bis vor einigen Jahren auch einen E46 318i automatik mit den fünf Stufen, der war genau so im Fahren wie du es beschreibst. Mit der neuen 6-Stufen im E90 hat sich das wesentlich verbessert, wenn du die Gelegenheit hast probier die auch mal aus, da liegen wirklich Welten dazwischen.


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

Ohgott wann komme ich denn da dazu  Bin ja wie du weisst noch 17.


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2014)

Wie du dazukommst. Brech ein Auto auf und fahr damit  ne vielleicht bekommst du wenn du 18 bist mal die Gelegenheit. :F


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

Mein Geburtstagsgeschenk (beschenke mich selbst  ) zum 18. wird ein GTI für ein Wochenende. Da muss der E90 warten.


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2014)

7er GTI ? Mich würde da der Leon Cupra da mehr Reizen  muss mal unseren seat Händler anhauen


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

Nein...das ist einfach ein Kindheitstraum. Und nach langem warten kann ich mir den mal (zumindest für 2 Tage) erfüllen.
Und ja, 7er.


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2014)

Mit PP Paket ? Golf ist halt net so meins nur der 1


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Mai 2014)

Also ich hätte mir lieber eine Heckschleuder geliehen


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. Mai 2014)

Bin heute Segway gefahren. Da bekommt der Begriff "Popometer" eine völlig andere Bedeutung und man kann 20 Km/h mal echt spüren


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. Mai 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bin heute Segway gefahren. Da bekommt der Begriff "Popometer" eine völlig andere Bedeutung und man kann 20 Km/h mal echt spüren



Einen mit diesen Schmalspurreifen oder einen mit Reifen fürs Gelände?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2014)

Nun hat's unseren Z4 auch erwischt. Federbruch hinten rechts, wie bei so vielen Z 
Schon 'ne Leistung, wenn die nach 33.000km schon bricht (bzw. schon deutlich früher, ist mir heute beim Lackieren der Sättel aufgefallen).
Scheint aber ein Z4 Problem zu sein: Beide Federn hinten gebrochen.Nun auch meiner!! | zroadster.com - BMW Z1 Z2 Z3 Z4 Z8 M MINI Roadster Coupe
Mal gucken, ob nun wieder Originale reinkommen oder das Eibach Pro-Kit.


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bin heute Segway gefahren. Da bekommt der Begriff "Popometer" eine völlig andere Bedeutung und man kann 20 Km/h mal echt spüren


 
Vor allem wenns dir so wie mir geht und dich der Segway irgendwann überholt und im Graben landet 

@Maxi: Keine Ahnung. Hauptsache GTI.

Edit: Aber irgendwie will ich jetzt nen BMW.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bin heute Segway gefahren. Da bekommt der Begriff "Popometer" eine völlig andere Bedeutung und man kann 20 Km/h mal echt spüren


 Oja. Das Ding ist teilweise sehr empfindlich. Es gibt STO´s, die erkennen ne Abweichung von weniger als 0,25° von der befohlenen Lastigkeit im Schlaf und kommen deshalb dann in die STZ.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nun hat's unseren Z4 auch erwischt. Federbruch hinten rechts
> Mal gucken, ob nun wieder Originale reinkommen oder das Eibach Pro-Kit.


 Mein Beileid. Ich bin für die Eibach.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2014)

Ich muss mal kostenmäßig gucken und durchrechnen. 
Wenn's nicht viel mehr kostet, werden es auch die Eibach Federn. 
Fahre die Sportline ja im 1er und die machen auch keine Probleme. Denke mal beim Pro-Kit wird's ähnlich sein.

Aber auch geil, dass ich das beim Fahren nicht gemerkt habe 
Gestern auf'm Trackday lief er wie ne 1 
Ich will nicht wissen, wie lange die schon durch ist. Die Bruchkanten sind zumindest schon gut korrodiert.


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Vor allem wenns dir so wie mir geht und dich der Segway irgendwann überholt und im Graben landet
> 
> @Maxi: Keine Ahnung. Hauptsache GTI.
> 
> Edit: Aber irgendwie will ich jetzt nen BMW.


 
Ne wenn du GTI willst nimm den GTI 

BMW ist eben geil  Ich mmöchte mir später auch einen E30 und einen E31 holen, vielleicht auch noch einen E34t  aber erst wenn ich wirklich genug Geld dafür verdiene.

Erkenntnis nach dem heutigen Puntotreffen: Ich will auch einen Abarth Punto Evo SS


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

Schickes Auto der Abarth. Hab heute auch 20min einen angeglotzt.
Ist doch ein 1.4er oder?

Kurz was anderes: Wie bekomme ich das Ansauggeräusch möglichst laut? Was kann man denn da so machen?


----------



## winner961 (25. Mai 2014)

Ja Kai ist ein 1.4l Turbo 

Und soundmäßig hat er mir mit der G-Tech AGA richtig gut gefallen.
Kleines Soundfile: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05cFg8K9hcw von einem ähnlichen

Gibt es da nicht diese Carbonansaugboxen ?
http://www.bmcairfilters.com/carbon-dynamic-airbox/parts_prd_pr3_4_1.aspx


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2014)

Hab einen neuen Schlachter gekauft... damit ich mein Regal wieder etwas auffüllen kann. 250Euro und die Kiste ist ansich vollkommen Fahrbereit und hat sogar noch TÜV.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kurz was anderes: Wie bekomme ich das Ansauggeräusch möglichst laut? Was kann man denn da so machen?


 
Nen hochwertigen Cold Air Intake. Kauf dir keinen Billigschrott, á la ebay Sportluftfilter, die dann auch noch die heiße Luft im Motorraum ansaugen.
Aufgrund der oft zu stark geölten Filtern verreckt dir auch über kurz oder lang der LMM 
Einen guten CAI wollte ich auch schon beim Z4 nachrüsten, ist mir aber zu teuer, auch wenn's beim r6 richtig gut klingt.


----------



## watercooled (25. Mai 2014)

Für meinen VTS gibts da sogar was feines....Nur arg...sehr arg auffällig beim TÜV 

@Maxi: Leck. Für einen 1.4er wirklich brutal. 

@Riverna: JETZT haste aber eindeutig jeden NX den es in DE noch zu kaufen gibt 

Habe vorhin ein nettes Video gefunden, hört euch mal den Opel bei 1:09 MONSTERS of Hillclimb - Bergmonster Audi S1 Lancia S4 Porsche 935 Mitsubishi EVO BMW Mercedes - YouTube an. 
Wirklich unglaublich geil.


----------



## Riverna (25. Mai 2014)

Es ist mein mittlerweile *überleg* 11te NX  
Aber es gibt schon noch ein paar, lediglich die GTi´s sind mittlerweile recht selten.


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. Mai 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:
			
		

> Einen mit diesen Schmalspurreifen oder einen mit Reifen fürs Gelände?


Ich kann zwar mangels Erfahrung nicht eindeutig sagen, was das genau für Reifen waren, aber die Strecke um den See war noch nicht fertig und wir mussten mehrmals über die "Wiese", um Absperrungen zu umfahren.




			
				watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem wenns dir so wie mir geht und dich der Segway irgendwann überholt und im Graben landet


Ups, wie hast du denn das geschafft?
Ich hatte auf der Strecke auch ein paar Schwierigkeiten, mit denen ich nicht gerechnet hatte. Den Übungsparcours hab ich locker absolviert, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Slalom fahren, im Stand "ausbalancieren", Hindernissen ausweichen, im Verkehr einordnen usw.
Auf der Strecke selbst hatte ich nahe der Höchstgeschwindigkeit öfter Probleme, wenn der Segway selbst abbremst. Bei ersten Mal hab ich so verwackelt, dass der nicht nur bis zum Stillstand gebremst hat, sondern dann rückwärts fahren wollte. Ich musste mich einmal um mich selbst drehen (also auf der Stelle), um die Balance wieder zu gelangen.
Wenn der nach hinten kippt, darf man die Reaktion keinesfalls verstärken 




			
				Paulebaer1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Oja. Das Ding ist teilweise sehr empfindlich. Es gibt STO´s, die erkennen ne Abweichung von weniger als 0,25° von der befohlenen Lastigkeit im Schlaf und kommen deshalb dann in die STZ.


Kannst du das mal für Laien übersetzen?


----------



## watercooled (26. Mai 2014)

Schotterpiste. Hat links durchgedreht und schon lag der Kai auf der Nase


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. Mai 2014)

Ah ja. Vor solchen Geschichten (1 Rad hängt fest oder dreht durch und das andere dreht normal weiter) haben sie uns gewarnt.
Was wohl auch oft passiert: man kommt dem Nebenmann zu nah und blockiert jeweils ein Rad oder bleibt mit einem Rad an einem Stein hängen.
Ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen


----------



## watercooled (26. Mai 2014)

Ich werde jedenfalls keinen Fuß mehr auf so ein Dingen setzen. Die paar Minuten nach dem Crash in denen ich nicht bei Sinnen war haben mir gereicht.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (26. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Für meinen VTS gibts da sogar was feines....Nur arg...sehr arg auffällig beim TÜV   @Maxi: Leck. Für einen 1.4er wirklich brutal.  @Riverna: JETZT haste aber eindeutig jeden NX den es in DE noch zu kaufen gibt   Habe vorhin ein nettes Video gefunden, hört euch mal den Opel bei 1:09 MONSTERS of Hillclimb - Bergmonster Audi S1 Lancia S4 Porsche 935 Mitsubishi EVO BMW Mercedes - YouTube an. Wirklich unglaublich geil.



Ist ne Einzeldrossel  oder Doppelweber mit offenen Trichtern. Wirst du du so nie eingetragen bekommen


----------



## watercooled (26. Mai 2014)

Absolut geil. Warum klingen aktuelle Autos nicht mehr so?


----------



## keinnick (26. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Absolut geil. Warum klingen aktuelle Autos nicht mehr so?


 
Aus Lärmschutzgründen nehme ich an.


----------



## watercooled (26. Mai 2014)

Nein ich meine das ist ja auch nur ein 4 Zylinder mit geringem Hubraum.
So ein aktueller 1.6er klingt dagegen komplett anders. Hohl, klein und leer.
Der Opel im Video klingt kraftvoll und voluminös.

Der Lärm lässt sich ja bedämpfen aber ich meine jetzt den Klang.


----------



## winner961 (26. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nein ich meine das ist ja auch nur ein 4 Zylinder mit geringem Hubraum.
> So ein aktueller 1.6er klingt dagegen komplett anders. Hohl, klein und leer.
> Der Opel im Video klingt kraftvoll und voluminös.
> 
> Der Lärm lässt sich ja bedämpfen aber ich meine jetzt den Klang.


 
Das liegt an der einzeldrossel. Kannst ja mal einen M3 E30 anhören das ist auch nur ein 4-Zylinder mit 2.3 l Hubraum.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2014)

So klingt der 500er Abarth vom Spezl: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zztI_fmrh14

richtig geiler Sound ab Werk.


----------



## winner961 (26. Mai 2014)

Stimmt Hirsch der ist wirklich geil. Aber wenn er noch ne G-tech drunter hat hört er sich noch besser an. Hab oben schon ein Beispiel gepostet


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Mai 2014)

Ach stimmt der Punto ist ja auch ein 1.4er Turbo. 
Ich fahre ja derzeit einen normalen 500er mit dem 1.4 Liter 100 Ps Motor und der klingt dagegen wie ne Luftpumpe trotz Edelstahl Proll Rohr 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVOC5kKGz1w 
(hab das Vid glaub eh schonmal verlinkt)


----------



## watercooled (26. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn genau der Vorteil einer einzeldrossel (außer Sound)?
Und weshalb bekommt man die nicht eingetragen?


----------



## winner961 (26. Mai 2014)

@hirschi so hört sich mein 1.2 punto auch an. Kann nachher nochmal ein Video machen. 

Kai zur Eintragung kannst du Klutten mal fragen. Sie bringt mehr Leistung. Aber wie genau da müsste ich mich nochmal einlesen.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (26. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist denn genau der Vorteil einer einzeldrossel (außer Sound)? Und weshalb bekommt man die nicht eingetragen?



Besserer Füllungsgrad der einzelnen Zylinder. Gibt es auch mit TÜV , aber nicht mit offenen Trichtern. Da hattest du auch keinen Luftfilter mehr. Schau mal bei dBilas.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist denn genau der Vorteil einer einzeldrossel (außer Sound)?
> Und weshalb bekommt man die nicht eingetragen?


 Bringt bei älteren Motoren mehr Leistung. Bei neueren Motoren mit Resonanzsaugrohren und vollelektronischer Motorsteuerung würdest du Leistung verlieren. Heuzutage ist die Kombination aus variabler Ventilsteuerung, Resonanzsaugrohr und Direkteispritzung deutlich leistungfähiger.



Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Besserer Füllungsgrad der einzelnen Zylinder.  Gibt es auch mit TÜV , aber nicht mit offenen Trichtern. Da hattest du  auch keinen Luftfilter mehr. Schau mal bei dBilas.


 Einzeldrossel mit offenen Trichtern gibt es auch mit Tüv. Allerdings nur noch bei historischen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## watercooled (26. Mai 2014)

Ach das hab ich ja alles. Na denn, bleibe ich eben beim CAI.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Mai 2014)

Gebrauchtwagen: Mercedes-Benz, 190, E 2.3-16 V ORIGINAL ZUSTAND, 1.HAND, Benzin,


Den finde ich auch schick !  Diese klassische Linienführung, schön kantig alles, nicht so rundgelutscht wie die modernen Autos. Der Sound ist nebenbei auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Den finde ich auch schick !  Diese klassische Linienführung, schön kantig alles, nicht so rundgelutscht wie die modernen Autos. Der Sound ist nebenbei auch nicht schlecht.


 Absolut. Darf mir jederzeit geschenkt werden, sofern ich nicht genug Geld zum selber kaufen habe


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Gebrauchtwagen: Mercedes-Benz, 190, E 2.3-16 V ORIGINAL ZUSTAND, 1.HAND, Benzin,
> 
> 
> Den finde ich auch schick !  Diese klassische Linienführung, schön kantig alles, nicht so rundgelutscht wie die modernen Autos. Der Sound ist nebenbei auch nicht schlecht.


 Solange man dort keine Steuerzeiten einstellen muss... Hab ich letzte Woche zum ersten mal an diesem Motor gemacht. Komplizierter geht nicht. Da muss man die Steuerzeiten über eine Ventilhubmessung einstellen. 3 Markierungen wären zu einfach und unkompliziert gewesen.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2014)

190E das sind schöne Autos!


----------



## watercooled (26. Mai 2014)

Joggt bei dir 

Der 190er 16V zählt auch zu meinen Lieblingsautos. Wunderschöne Kiste.


----------



## fatlace (26. Mai 2014)

davon hab ich neulich auch ein schicken gesehen


----------



## Mosed (26. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> der vollvariable Ventiltrieb verbessert in erster Linie die Fahreigenschaften. Nen Sauger ohne variable Ventilsteuerung kommt unten rum garnicht und oben dann gut oder anders rum. Beim Sauger hat man ohne Schaltsaugrohr und variable Ventilsteuerung das Problem das man den Motor nur auf ein schmales Drehzahlband gut abstimmen kann, wo er gute Zylinderfüllung hat.


 
Ich würde sagen du "verwechselst" den vollvariablen Ventiltrieb mit dem Schaltsaugrohr (auch wenn du das Schaltsaugrohr auch erwähnst). Der VVT ist an sich schon zum Spritsparen da. So habe ich es im Studium und auf Arbeit gelernt und so liest man es auch in der Literatur. z.B.:variabler Ventiltrieb (Motorlexikon.de)

Der Hauptvorteil ist ja die Entdrosselung. Ein besseres Ansprechverhalten hat man auch. Aber der Hauptgrund für einen VVT, der immer genannt wird, ist der Spritsparvorteil. Angeblich ist der 325i spürbar sparsamer durch den VVT als andere Motoren der Leistungsklasse. Aber Beweise dazu kenne ich nicht.
Das Problem, dass du erwähnst (entweder oben mehr Drehmoment oder unten rum... )hängt ja mit der Ansaugluftführungslänge und somit der  Resonanzaufladung zusammen. Und da bringt ein Schaltsaugrohr viel. Der VVT hat da aber wenig Effekte.

Edit: Soweit meine Informationen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen du "verwechselst" den vollvariablen Ventiltrieb mit dem Schaltsaugrohr (auch wenn du das Schaltsaugrohr auch erwähnst). Der VVT ist an sich schon zum Spritsparen da. So habe ich es im Studium und auf Arbeit gelernt und so liest man es auch in der Literatur. z.B.:variabler Ventiltrieb (Motorlexikon.de)
> 
> Der Hauptvorteil ist ja die Entdrosselung. Ein besseres Ansprechverhalten hat man auch. Aber der Hauptgrund für einen VVT, der immer genannt wird, ist der Spritsparvorteil. Angeblich ist der 325i spürbar sparsamer durch den VVT als andere Motoren der Leistungsklasse. Aber Beweise dazu kenne ich nicht.
> Das Problem, dass du erwähnst (entweder oben mehr Drehmoment oder unten rum... )hängt ja mit der Ansaugluftführungslänge und somit der  Resonanzaufladung zusammen. Und da bringt ein Schaltsaugrohr viel. Der VVT hat da aber wenig Effekte.


 Der variable Ventiltrieb sorgt dafür das man bei verschiebenen Drehzahlen unterschiedliche Steuerzeiten/Ventilöffnungszeiten hat. Das braucht man um eine gute Zylinderfüllung zu bekommen. Bei niedriger Drehzahl müssen die Ventile früher schließen, damit der Kolben die Luft nicht wieder aus dem Zylinder drückt. Bei hoher Drehzahl müssen die Ventile länger offen bleiben, da durch die hohe Strömunggeschwindigkeit selbst bei schon aufwärts gehendem Kolben Luft in den Zylinder kommt.

Ein Schaltsaugrohr stellt einen langen Ansaugkanal für niedrige Drehzahlen und einen kurzen Ansaugkanal für hohe Drehzahlen zur Verfügung. Manche haben sogar eine variable Länge. Es wird dann je nach Drehzahl geschaltet.

Ein Resonanzsaugrohr nutzt die rückschwingende Druckwelle der Luft die vor das geschlossene Einlassventil trifft, um den nächsten Zylinder aufzuladen. Damit sind sogar beim Sauger Zylinderfüllungen über 1 möglich. Bei dieser Technik ist die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit der Luft extrem wichtig. Das polieren der Einlasskanäle wie man das von alten Motoren kennt, führt hier zu *Leistungsverlust*.


----------



## Mosed (26. Mai 2014)

Das ist mir soweit bekannt. Primär ging es mir darum, dass der VVT laut Lehrmeinung und Fachmedien deutliche Verbrauchseinsparungen bringen soll. Das hattest du ja eher bestritten.
Dazu, dass bzw. ob der VVT nennenswerten Einfluss auf den Drehmomentverlauf hat, habe ich bisher keine Informationen gelesen. Das es das Ansprechverhalten verbessert ja.

Beim Schaltsaugrohr wird ja auch das genutzt, was du zum Thema Resonanzaufladung schreibst. Neben der Schwingsaugrohraufladung. So als Ergänzung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Mai 2014)

Das Drehmoment wird verändert. Auch liegt es früher an. Sieht man gut bei BMW Motoren mit und ohne VANOS.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

Wenn man über den Tester die Ventilsteuerung lahmlegt und dann ne Runde dreht kommt unten rum nix mehr. Das hat auf jeden Fall nen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss. Beim Auto wird vieles als spritsparend verkauft. Direkteinspritzung wurde ja genauso als Spritspar-Feature im Zusammenhang mit Schichtladung verkauft. Genutzt wird Direkteinspritzung aber fast nur zur Leistungssteigerung. Viele Firmen lassen ihre Direkteinspritzer nicht mal im Schichtbetrieb laufen, um keinen NOx Kat und Sensoren verbauen zu müssen.


----------



## Mosed (26. Mai 2014)

Was Mr C king grad erwähnt kam mir grad in den Sinn: Vanos ist ja nur die variable Nockenwellenverstellung. Damit werden ja schon unterschiedliche Steuerzeiten ermöglicht. Allein damit kann man auch schon das erreichen, was thebadfrag oben zum VVT schreibt.

Ich spreche aber von der vollvariablen Ventilhubverstellung. Bei BMW valvetronic. Damit ist vollvariabler Ventiltrieb gemeint.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

Valvetronic kann ohne Drosselklappe fahren. Damit erreicht man garantiert ein bischen Spritersparnis. Das geht aber nur solange der Kunde auch so fährt, dass es effektiv arbeiten kann.
Das bei unserem M270 die Wasserpumpe unter 40°C in Nullförderung geht spart auch 0,08 Liter auf 100. Das abschalten der Ölspritzdüsen zum Kolbenboden im Leerlauf bringt 0,05 Liter die Stunde.

Ist halt immer die Frage ob es wirklich so viel bringt, wie man sich bei der Entwicklung gedacht hat.


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. Mai 2014)

Heut die 330i Bremssättel für 330€ verkauft...
erstmal Lack und Reparaturbleche für den e30 bestellt 

M-Technic 1 Schweller und Frontschürze hab ich schon in aussicht 

Die mehrteilige BMW Styling 29M Clubsport Felgen bei Ebay reingesetzt, wenn die weggehen kommt der Motor


----------



## Riverna (27. Mai 2014)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem MX5 Turbo Projekt geworden? Scheint irgendwie gestorben zu sein, so wenig wie man davon noch hört.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist halt immer die Frage ob es wirklich so viel bringt, wie man sich bei der Entwicklung gedacht hat.



Ja bringt es - im Zyklus! Immerhin gibt der den Katalogwert vor und ist Auslegungskriterium Nr 1 für solche Dinge. Die Frage ist es ob es merklich im Realverbrauch etwas bringt, das hängt vom Fahrer, Einsatzort und Anwendung ab.

Das Thema mit der Nullförderung bei 40° ist ja auch nicht von ungefähr genau dahin gelegt worden, sondern Resultat der Temperaturen, die im Zyklus gefahren werden...


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem MX5 Turbo Projekt geworden? Scheint irgendwie gestorben zu sein, so wenig wie man davon noch hört.



Die turboteile hab ich in Regal gepackt.
Der mx5 wird zwecks werterhalt original gelassen.


----------



## Riverna (27. Mai 2014)

Ist es dafür nicht schon etwas zu spät? Weil die original Lackierung hat er doch schon nicht mehr oder? Dann wird es mit der H Zulassung schwer bzw gibt Abzüge beim Wertgutachten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Mai 2014)

Bisschen Traktionsschwierigkeiten, klingt aber für einen 4 Zylinder klasse 
F-Town Streetmachines Seat Leon Cupra 88,9 mm ab Turbo mit Klappensteuerung... - YouTube
Genauso wie er hier:LAUTESTER Golf 6R - 89mm F-Town Aggressor 3.5" AGA | BTS-Ansaugung | Sound Exhaust - YouTube
Die von F Twon machen schon gute anlagen,aber auch echt teuer


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2014)

Eine Farbe die es damals schon gab reicht afaik.


----------



## BlindxDeath (27. Mai 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist es dafür nicht schon etwas zu spät? Weil die original Lackierung hat er doch schon nicht mehr oder? Dann wird es mit der H Zulassung schwer bzw gibt Abzüge beim Wertgutachten.


 
es muss alles zeitgenössisch sein.. wenn ich da jetzt  aktuellen BMW Lack draufsprühe.. bekomm ich keine Zulassung, wenn ich da jetzt nen einschichtiges Mazda Classic Red SU drauf machen ist alles in ordnung.
auch wenn die Regelungen härter geworden sind.. haben die prüfer noch recht viel spielraum.
Sachen wie..darf Patina haben aber nicht verbraucht aussehen.. lässt sich ja unterschiedlich definieren.

Aber eine H-Zulassung würde mein MX5 momentan nicht bekommen, wegen den OZ Felgen und Sportfedern.
Umbauten und Tuning muss zeitgenössisch sein oder innerhalb von 10 jahren nach Erstzulassung nachweislich vorgenommen worden sein.


----------



## raceandsound (28. Mai 2014)

@wegen Einzeldrossel und Klang

Kann bestätigen, ist geil und macht süchtig, vor allem in Kombination mit R6 und Supersprint Komplettanlage! ^^
Bin noch immer ganz hin und weg, jeder Tag in diesem Wagen ein Traum!


----------



## watercooled (28. Mai 2014)

Ohmann ich liebe den E34. Schickes Auto!

Wasn das fürn Motor? Haste ein Video vom Klang?

Edit: Ahh jetzt hats Bild geladen. M5.


----------



## raceandsound (28. Mai 2014)

Jo ich auch...mir geht es da wie Riverna! ^^
Dürfte auch schon mein 9ter E34 sein, diesmal mit S38B36.
Die meisten davor waren mit dem M50B25 ausgestattet, absolut toller Motor!
Leider kein Video, muss mir da eh was überlegen wegen Video.
Möchte gerne ein paar Ausfahrten/Trackdays aufnehmen, hab leider noch keine Idee mit was...
Sollte nix fixes sein, aber fest sitzen, wenn mal montiert.
Des Ding soll nächstes Jahr auch auf meinem neuen Projekt (1/4 Meile drag car) anwendbar sein.
Also nur her mit Vorschlägen bezüglich CAM! ^^


----------



## watercooled (28. Mai 2014)

Was genau soll sie denn filmen?


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2014)

GoPro Saugnapf | Ultra-starke Halterung bei nachgewiesenen Geschwindigkeiten von über 240 km/h (+ Kamera natürlich )


----------



## raceandsound (28. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was genau soll sie denn filmen?



Ausfahrten/Trackdays und mit dem drag car die 1/4 Meile.
Das ganze mit einer brauchbaren Video -und Soundqualität!



keinnick schrieb:


> GoPro Saugnapf | Ultra-starke Halterung bei nachgewiesenen Geschwindigkeiten von über 240 km/h (+ Kamera natürlich )


 
wow...nicht schlecht!
ich glaub des muß ich mal ausprobieren!^^
Danke!


----------



## watercooled (28. Mai 2014)

Ich meine Innenraum oder außen am Auto 
Innen ists ja relativ einfach. Außen gibt GoPro Saugnäpfe oder das vom vorposter erwähnte.


----------



## raceandsound (28. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich meine Innenraum oder außen am Auto
> Innen ists ja relativ einfach. Außen gibt GoPro Saugnäpfe oder das vom vorposter erwähnte.


 
Ah sorry, falsch verstanden...^^
Wird wahrscheinlich 80% innen und 20% außen sein!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Mai 2014)

Saugnapf innen ist eine gute Möglichkeit das Ding hinten an die Leuchte am Himmel zu befestigen, die Leuchtet wenn die Tür offen ist. So hat man ein relativ guten überblick, und man sieht noch das Lenkrad und co.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2014)

Manche Werkstätten sind der Brüller... Ich hatte nun seit nem halben Jahr minimalen Wasserverlust (~300ml auf 10.000km). Hatte das in meiner (ehemaligen) Stammwerkstatt mal angesprochen und die tippten auf Kopfdichtung oder Riss im Block (joa, bei sonen bisschen...). Heute in einer anderen Werkstatt ist dann (im Rahmen des Zahnriemenwechsels) aufgefallen, dass ein minimales Leck am Kühler sei, welches man durch die Ablagerungen des Frostschutzmittels an der Austrittstelle nicht hätte übersehen können  ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2014)

GoPro Saubnapf kann man wunderbar hinter den Innenspiegel an die Scheibe  machen. Bild ist dann extrem Vibrationsfrei und sehen kann man  weiterhin gut, weil die Cam nur ein kleinbischen tiefer hängt als der  Innenspiegel. Wenn man die im Auto hat auf jeden Fall mit Strom  versorgen, dann kann man auch problemlos Stundenlang am Stück  aufzeichnen. Da hab ich die aufm Trackday auch immer sitzen.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Manche Werkstätten sind der Brüller... Ich hatte nun seit nem halben Jahr minimalen Wasserverlust (~300ml auf 10.000km). Hatte das in meiner (ehemaligen) Stammwerkstatt mal angesprochen und die tippten auf Kopfdichtung oder Riss im Block (joa, bei sonen bisschen...). Heute in einer anderen Werkstatt ist dann (im Rahmen des Zahnriemenwechsels) aufgefallen, dass ein minimales Leck am Kühler sei, welches man durch die Ablagerungen des Frostschutzmittels an der Austrittstelle nicht hätte übersehen können  ...


 Hä die haben das nicht geschafft das System abzudrücken und das Leck zu finden? Was ist denn das für ne Werkstatt?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Mai 2014)

Hat schon nen Grund warum ich jetzt ne andere Stammwerkstatt habe... Man kann ja mal vergessen den Aktivkohlebehälter festzuschrauben (losgegeruckelt hat sich die ~7cm-Schraube garantiert nicht). Aber Stecker vom AGR-Ventil kaputtmachen (so dass man erstmal am Arsch der Welt steht ) oder Clippse der Stabzündspulen (ja, meine besten Freunde ) abbrechen... Die Macke inner Felge die sich nachm Bremsbelagwechsel reingebeamt haben muss war dann die Krönung ...


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2014)

Arg! Wer kommt denn auf die Idee die Stoßstange so zu montieren dass man den Kotflügel abnehmen muss bevor man an alle Schrauben kommt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Arg! Wer kommt denn auf die Idee die Stoßstange so zu montieren dass man den Kotflügel abnehmen muss bevor man an alle Schrauben kommt?


 
Bist du dir sicher, dass der Kotflügel ab muss ? Bei welchem Auto denn ?
Hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2014)

2000er Clio der Nachbarn. Meine Mum hatte den touchiert und die Schürze hing runter, also musste die zumindest wieder so weit dran dass man zur Werkstatt fahren kann. Und die Schrauben außen/oben waren so wie ich dass sehen konnte unter dem Kotflügel versteckt. Vielleicht war ich aber auch nur Blind.
Da der Teil eh etwas ausgebrochen war lies es sich mit ein bisschen biegen auch so "einhaken", aber ich hatte das Ding halt schon noch gerne festgeschraubt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Mai 2014)

hättest auch schnell panzertape nehmen können


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2014)

Alles wieder sortieren und verklippsen scheint mir trotzdem sicherer. Hätte es danach nicht gehalten hätte ich vielleicht noch ein Bisschen Panzertape genommen. Rein Tapen bräuchte schon eine ganze Rolle oder mehr.

Ok, Google sagt durch den Radkasten kommt man irgendwie von unten an die Schraube. http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/204/1287/49797093/fronaufhaengung-3438329801425366361.jpg


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Mai 2014)

Haha Panzertape Drift missle style


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alles wieder sortieren und verklippsen scheint mir trotzdem sicherer. Hätte es danach nicht gehalten hätte ich vielleicht noch ein Bisschen Panzertape genommen. Rein Tapen bräuchte schon eine ganze Rolle oder mehr.
> 
> Ok, Google sagt durch den Radkasten kommt man irgendwie von unten an die Schraube. http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/204/1287/49797093/fronaufhaengung-3438329801425366361.jpg


 Da sitzen die Schrauben eigendlich bei jedem Auto. Radhausverkleidung ausbauen oder zur Seite drücken, wenn sie flexibel genug ist.


----------



## fatlace (29. Mai 2014)

wen einer mal langeweile hat
sehr sehr geil
Video-Dokumentation eines Mazda RX-5 Cosmo Projekts:

My 1976 Mazda RX-5 Cosmo Restoration - YouTube


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2014)

Ich such ja nun schon ne Weile nen Auto, eigentlich ein schönes Coupe. hab mir nun schon einiges angeguckt und zu folgendem Schluss gekommen: Einziges Fahrzeug dass einigermassen alle Anforderungen erfüllt ist nen A5 Coupe. Den gibts leider mit Motor und Ausstattung noch nicht in Bereichen die für mich erschwinglich sind.

Also bin ich jetzt mehr auf dem Trip "Vernunftsauto" leasen/finanzieren, und nach paar Jahren wenn das Geld etwas lockerer sitzt nen schickes Auto. Oder nen schönes zum vernünftigen dazu. 
Nachdem ich da auch einiges angeguckt habe(übrigens ist in ca 75% unserer Autohäusern der Service miserabel) wirds jetzt wohl nen Volvo. Die haben grade super Leasingangebote, und nachdem ich jetzt 5h nen V40 Diesel gefahren bin wirds wohl sowas. 
Nächste Donnerstag ist das(hoffentlich) "finale" Gespräch und dann hoffe ich steht hier bald so ein hübscher V40 D3 R-Design mit schöner Ausstattung.
Ich schwanke nur innerlich noch nen bisschen, ich hätte gerne den D4(190PS), für den gibts aber das entsprechende Leasingangebot nicht und deshalb kostet der gute 100€ mehr im Monat, das lohnt sich für mich nicht. Für den D3 gibts allerdings von Heico ein Chiptuning das aus 150PS/350NM dann 195PS/480NM macht. leider gibt das Inet zu Volvo nicht so richtig viel her(im Vergleich zu anderen Marken).

Weiss jemand ob man das in die Leasingrate mitreinnehmen kann, bzw ob das generell erlaubt ist? Zahlen würd ich es auch "so", aber vllt geht das ja gar nicht weil Eintragung nötig usw. Illegal will ichs auf keinen Fall einfach machen.

Sonst jemand noch Erfahrungen mit dem Auto? Bzgl. Haltbarkeit o.Ä. mach ich mir eig keinen Kopf, in dem Angebot sind 3 Jahre mit Wartung, Verschleiss und Garantie mit drin, aber vllt hat jemand noch nen eigenen Fahreindruck von dem D4(den ich leider nicht fahren konnte) oder sonst Hinweise Danke!


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. Mai 2014)

Das Autohaus will ich sehen, das dir gestattet, ein geleastes Fahrzeug technisch zu verändern.


----------



## watercooled (30. Mai 2014)

Müsste man halt vor der Abgabe rechtzeitig wieder rückgängig machen. Bieten die meisten Tuner ja gratis bzw günstig an.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Mai 2014)

lass das..
Leasing lohnt sich als Privatperson oder Kleinunternehmer nicht.
Das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Kauf dir lieber iwas günstiges von VW mit nem Diesel.
Den kannste nach paar jahren ja fast ohne wertverlust verkaufen.

Dann lieber Jahreswagen über die Hausbank finanzieren lassen.


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2014)

@Uwe: Es gibt für manche Motoren das Chiptuning (Polestar oder Heico) sogar ab Werk zu kaufen und sogar im Prospekt gelistet(so ca "Und wenn sie noch mehr Leistung benötigen bietet ihnen unser Spezialist eine Leistungssteierung auf xxPS an"). Deswegen nicht ganz unrealistisch. Gerade für "meinen"Motor stehts aber nicht im Prospekt, wird aber auf der TunerSeite gelistet, deswegen wollt ich zumindestens mal fragen.

@Kai: Ne, da bin ich zu "anständig"/ängstlich für.

@ BlindxDeath: 
Ich hab ja in den letzten gut 2 Monaten einiges rumgeguckt, und kann zusammenfassend sagen: so pauschal lässt sich das meist nicht sagen. 
Zu dem Volvo Angebot z.B.: das FZ kostet ziemlich exakt 1% des Listenpreises monatlich, also entsprechend 36% Wertverlust den ich bezahle über 3 Jahre. 
Ohne Anzahlung, 3 Jahre, 15.000km/p.a., Verschleiss und Wartung sind inklusive, sowie die Garantieverlängerung.
Das heisst ich fahre für 4200€/p.a. ein neues, gut ausgestattetes Auto mit ausreichend Dampf, das find ich i.O. Viel Günstiger werde ich auch mit einem Gebrauchten nicht kommen(kommt natürlich an wie sehr gebraucht, bei nem richtig alten(wie meinem Corolla) nicht, aber ich würde gerne ein neueres Auto fahren).

Ich hab mich auch im VW-Lager umgeguckt(Skoda Rapid z.B.), da kosten mich aber aufgrund der hohen Raten deutlich schlechter ausgestattete Fahrzeuge genauso viel. Auch hab ich mir z.B. mal ne Finanzierung für nen Focus durchrechnen lassen, der kostete mich im Monat sogar über 400€, trotz weniger Ausstattung und leicht schwächerem Motor.

Dazu kommt noch dass ich mir jetzt kein FZ für "lange"kaufen möchte, sondern was "übergangsweises", das mir trotzdem gefällt und zumindestens a bissl Spaß macht auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.

Früher fand ich Leasing und Finanzierung auch immer beides ******** (bisheriges Auto und diverse Motorräder auch immer cash gekauft, allerdings alles ältere Modelle), nachdem ich allerdings jetzt mal geguckt hab was (auch Jahreswagen) mittlerweile noch kosten bin ich davon ziemlich weg und denke"Wie kann sich überhaupt noch jemand deutsche Autos leisten".
Finanzierung A3 mit unterster Ausstattungslinie(Attraction glaub ich), Bi-Xenon, Klimaautomatik, B&O Sound(oder Bose, das teure halt) und nichts weiter(wirklich gar nichts, wollte mal sehen wo ich minimal rauskomme) im Jahr(ohne Anzahlung, 15.000km, 36Monate, Restrate) 5400. Das sind fast 30% mehr. 

Was mich noch ein bisschen sorgt könnte höchstens die Leasingrückgabe sein, gehe aber bisher immer sehr ordentlich mit meinen Fahrzeugen um und habe vor das beizubehalten. Habe von dem Autohaus da auch nur gutes gehört, allerdings ist die Stichprobe sehr klein


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Mai 2014)

> Das heisst ich fahre für 4200€/p.a



und das mal 3 sind 12600€ die nach 3 Jahre einfach weg sind.
Kauf dir für 8000-10000€ irgendeinen Diesel Volvo oder Citroen C5 Diesel vom Vertragshändler und handle ne Garantie aus.
Plan dann vielleicht 1000€ Verschleiß an.
nach 3 jahren verkloppste den Wagen meinetwegen für 7000.
macht nen Wertverlust von 3000€, ist meiner meinung nach ok.
Aufjedenfall besser als die differenz von 10.000€ einfach so zu verschenken, nur weil du ein neues Auto willst und eigentlich komplett was anderes willst.
Spar dir die 10.000€ für deinen A5.

Das was du da vor hast, es tut mir leid, ist einfach nur blöd.

Und wegen der Rückgabe.. du muss ja nichtmal schuld sein.. muss nur ein blöder dir beim Ausparken ins Auto fahren und der haut dann ab.
Dann haste mächtig finanzielles Stress am Hals.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2014)

@ worco
Generell muß ich BlindxDeath recht geben zumal 4200€ im jahr für ein auto recht happig sind. 
Außerdem, willst du für die läppischen max. 15000km im jahr wirklich einen diesel? Das lohnt doch schon nicht mehr und beim leasing solltest du aber auch nicht drüber kommen. 
An deiner stelle würde ich mir das ganze nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen und nicht auf krampf etwas leasen bzw. kredit-finanzieren. Schaue lieber mal bei der vw bzw. audi-bank vorbei. Evt. haben die eine art ansparplan für ein neues auto für den es ggf. auch etwas mehr zinsen gibt (ein ehemaliger kollege hatte sowas glaube vor langer zeit mal erwähnt) und spare auf den A5 und gut.


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2014)

hmmm...ich hab da jetzt mal ein bisschen drüber nachgedacht, deine Rechnung stimmt natürlich schon. 
Allerdings wäre der V40 jetzt kein Auto wo ich komplett was andres wollen würde, ich finde den optisch sehr gelungen und Spaß hat er beim Fahren auch gemacht, ändert aber an der Rechnung natürlich nichts.

Warum mich das nicht abschreckt ist folgendes: die 10.000(oder 9 oder 8, aber so grob) werfe ich ja nicht einfach weg, die sind halt der (Mehr-)Preis für 3 Jahre was schönes fahren. Das finde ich so durchaus vertretbar, vor allem da ich das Auto jeden Tag nutze. 
Ich bin auch keine 19 und muss dann dafür woanders sparen, rein von der Rate wäre auch ein deutlich größeres Auto drin, da stimmen dann für mich aber Kosten-Nutzen nicht mehr. Mir ist es jetzt wichtig ein "neueres" Auto zu fahren, und ich bin auch bereit dafür Geld auszugeben. Blöd wäre es nur wenn ich ein ähnliches Auto durch eine Finanzierung für insgesamt weniger Geld fahren könnte, das ist aber zumindestens nach meiner Recherche nicht der Fall.

@ Turrican: interessehalber, wieviel % eines Brutto(oder Netto) Gehalts findest du denn gefühlt akzeptabel? Ich hab da noch recht wenig Vergleich.
Bei VW und Audi war ich, deutlich zu teuer, sowohl was Zinsen als auch Fahrzeupreise angeht.
Von den Betriebskosten lohnt sich der Diesel eher nicht bzw ist es ziemlich genau an der Grenze, allerdings möchte ich aufgrund der Motorcharakteristik unbedingt einen Diesel, den finde ich deutlich angenehmer zu fahren in meinem Nutzungsprofil.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2014)

worco schrieb:


> @ Turrican: interessehalber, wieviel % eines Brutto(oder Netto) Gehalts findest du denn gefühlt akzeptabel? Ich hab da noch recht wenig Vergleich.


Als prozentsatz würde ich das nicht sehen zumal es auch leute gibt, die 100000 und mehr im jahr bekommen. (nicht alle verdienen das )
Mir persöhnlich wäre ein auto nicht mehr als 2500€/jahr wert. (wertverlust+ reperatur/durchsichten) Ich selbst dürfte mit meinem 13 jahre alten gebrauchten (10 jahre unter mir) im derzeitigen schnitt nicht darüber kommen wobei ich auch schon 2 große reperaturen hatte.


> Bei VW und Audi war ich, deutlich zu teuer, sowohl was Zinsen als auch Fahrzeupreise angeht.


Du hattest als"end-zeil" einen A5 genannt und wer sowas haben will, muß halt auch das geld dafür ausgeben. (notfalls länger sparen, nach re-importen suchen, im ausland kaufen, im lotto gewinnen oder sonst was)


> Von den Betriebskosten lohnt sich der Diesel eher nicht bzw ist es ziemlich genau an der Grenze, allerdings möchte ich aufgrund der Motorcharakteristik unbedingt einen Diesel, den finde ich deutlich angenehmer zu fahren in meinem Nutzungsprofil.


 Dann schau dir mal die neuen benziner an. Gerade die tsi-motoren aus dem VW-regal ziehen quasi, dank doppel-aufladung mittels kompressor+turbo, schon ab standgas.


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2014)

Hi Turrican, danke für deine detaillierten Antworten, es ist schon gut so einen"intellektuellen Sparringspartner" zu haben der einem nochmal andere Dinge aufzeigt, auch an BlindxDeath danke.

Ein A5 wäre gerne das was ich jetzt fahren würde, weil ursprüngliche Anforderungen 
"Schick, genug Platz um auch in Urlaub zu fahren aber keine klassische Limousine, Motor der Spaß macht, idealerweise AHK um das Mopped zu ziehen, bezahlbar" 
und da ist mir außer nem A5 nicht viel untergekommen, der scheitert aber bei genauerer Betrachtung der Angebote an bezahlbar(bzw nicht an bezahlbar, aber an bezahlwillig).
Nen A5 ist aber nichts für "immer", mittelfristig sieht mein Wunschfuhrpark eher so aus:
-mittelgroßer kombi(sowas wie nen i40)
-2-sitziges Spaßauto
-Anhänger oder kleiner Trapo

Bzgl. den Benzinern muss ich tatsächlich nochmal gucken, alle die ich bisher gefahren bin waren eben nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

Bezüglich dem Prozentsatz übrigens, das finde ich interessant. 
Im Regelfall steigen doch mit dem Einkommen auch die Ansprüche oder die Bereitschaft absolut mehr Geld auszugeben(aber relativ vllt genausoviel), deswegen meine Frage danach. Wenn wir mal z.B. 10% annehmen(10% vom Brutto wäre jetzt z.B. mein Maximum) dann sind das bei jemandem der 100.000 verdient 10.000 im Jahr. Das wären im Monat 830 und kommt meiner Erfahrung nach in etwa hin, da gibts dann schon die entsprechend großen Autos für.

Wenn einer 30.000 verdient sind das dann 250 im Monat und auch das kommt glaube ich etwa hin. 

Das sind natürlich sehr theoretische Annahmen und vor Allem hängen sie eben immer sehr von der individuellen Priorisierung ab( reicht mir halt nen Auto für 5%, dafür geb ich aber im Jahr 15% für Urlaub aus) usw.
Es würde mich auch interessieren was die anderen hier so davon halten, muss ja keiner sagen was er fährt oder wieviel er verdient, aber wieviel er prozentual so bereit ist auszugeben, einfach um mal ein Gefühl zu bekommen bzw. das besser einordnen zu können.

Edit: Natürlich hab ich oben jetzt Brutto zu unzulässiger Nettorate verknüpft(Netto wären die % natürlich höher), aber das ist halt "unpersönlicher". Ich freu mich aber auch über Netto%.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Mai 2014)

worco schrieb:


> h
> 
> Warum mich das nicht abschreckt ist folgendes: die 10.000(oder 9 oder 8, aber so grob) werfe ich ja nicht einfach weg, die sind halt der (Mehr-)Preis für 3 Jahre was schönes fahren. Das finde ich so durchaus vertretbar, vor allem da ich das Auto jeden Tag nutze.


 
doch, du wirfst das geld weg.
Du brauchst im Grunde nur ein Vehikel womit du jetzt 3 Jahre lang von A nach B kommen musst.
Du hast grad einfach nur ein Problem mit deinem "Haben-Wollen-Reflex"

Kaufst du dir heute nen BMW e90 320i für 10.000€ oder irgendwas ganz altes für 2000€.
Die haben ihren großen Wertverlust schon hinter sich, sind zwar alt, aber alt ist nicht gleich *******.
Das fährste jetzt 3 Jahre und sparst nebenbei und wenns so weit ist.. verkaufst den Hobel an irgendeinen Autohändler oder so.
Dann hast du wohlmöglich ne größere Summe für die Anzahlung und es sitzt vllt ein Audi RS5 oder TT RS drin.

Ich selber habe aktuell 3 Autos.
Mazda MX5 NA von 1990 für 350€ gekauft
BMW e36 328i Kombi von 1998 für 2000€ gekauft.
und BMW e30 318i von 1987 für 600€ gekauft.

Die BMW's sind gegenwärtig angemeldet und der MX5 wird aktuell restauriert, ich hab monatlich immer noch genug Geld über um das aufs Sparbuch zu legen, um mir in ein paar Jahren eine Eigentumswohnung zu kaufen.
Ich habe mit meinen Autos Spaß und wenn ich kein Bock mehr habe, dann verkauf ich die, ich hab die so gekauft, dass ich für die IMMER das Geld wiederbekomme, was ich für das Auto bezahlt habe.
Wenn meine Autos mal Wartung und Verschleißteile benötigen, dann ist das so, ist ja bei jedem Auto so. Das juckt mich nicht.
Dafür besitze ich 2 Youngtimer mit guter Grundsubstanz, die in den nächsten Jahren an Wert gewinnen werden.
Aber 12.000€ zu verschenken, weil ich für 3 Jahre ein neues, schönes Auto fahren *will*, dafür ist mir mein erarbeitest Geld zu schade.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2014)

Was spricht denn gegen sowas(also Finanzierung im allgemeinen, nicht unbedingt genau das Auto)?
Volvo V40 D3 **1,9% Finanzierung** als Limousine in Braunschweig

Im Gegensatz zum Leasing gehört dir das Auto nachher und du kannst somit auch technische Veränderungen wie das Chiptuning vornehmen. Der Wertverlust dürfte(!) über die 3 Jahre auch nicht so hoch sein dass du nicht die Differenz zum Leasing wieder beim Verkauf zurück bekommst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Mai 2014)

Ich würde 30-40 % des Gehaltes in ein Auto investieren.


----------



## winner961 (30. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich würde 30-40 % des Gehaltes in ein Auto investieren.


 
Kann man schon machen wenn man keine Kinder oder Frau hat. Und man noch kein Haus oder Wohnung unterhalten muss


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Mai 2014)

Wer nach dem 01.07. nach Dänemark fährt, sollte nüchtern bleiben. Die haben da ein neues Gesetz.

Was die Finanzierung von nem Auto angeht:
- Frage bei deiner Hausbank nach nem Verbraucherkredit, kommt meist günstiger als jede Finazierung per Autohaus, etc.
- Rechne Anzahlung, monatliche Raten und Schlußzahlung zusammen und staune - deutlich mehr als der Wagen kostet und auch deutlich mehr als der Kredit von der Hausbank inklusive deren Zinsen.
- Denke an Absicherung bei Verdienstausfall, etc.
- Vollkasko ist Pflicht - sonst zahlt man (im schlimmsten Fall) für ein Auto, was auf nem Schrottplatz steht
- Frage den Händler, für welchen Betrag in bar der Wagen sofort vom Hof kann - das wäre die Summe für den Verbraucherkredit bei der Hausbank.

Grade der letzte Punkt ist sehr interessant, da ein Händler bei direkter (und kompletter) Bezahlung mehr Spielraum hat als bei ner Finanzierung über das Autohaus/deren Bank.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich würde 30-40 % des Gehaltes in ein Auto investieren.


 
War das jetzt nen Witz oder dein Ernst? Sag das gleiche bitte nochmal wenn du alleine wohnst und sämtliche Kosten selber decken musst.

Was das Leasen angeht. Das Angebot von Volvo ist doch völlig in Ordnung, keine Ahnung was ihr da habt?!



> das FZ kostet ziemlich exakt 1% des Listenpreises monatlich, also entsprechend 36% Wertverlust den ich bezahle über 3 Jahre.
> Ohne Anzahlung, 3 Jahre, 15.000km/p.a., Verschleiss und Wartung sind inklusive, sowie die Garantieverlängerung.



Habt ihr das überlesen? Besonders den Punkt Verschleiss und Wartung + Garantie. Wenn ihm bei seinem Gebrauchten irgendwas Größeres hops geht ist er sehr schnell sehr viel Geld und jede Menge Zeit los, besonders letzter Punkt ist für viele von großer Bedeutung. Was meint ihr was das für nen Stress und Zeitaufwand ist wenn das Fahrzeug ausfällt und man steht erstmal da? Klar, als Schrauber mit Kontakten is das kein Problem, aber es ist nunmal nicht jeder Schrauber.

Viele meinen immer das Geld beim Leasing ist ins Sand gesetztes Geld, in vielen Fällen definitiv, aber bei solchen Angeboten kann davon überhaupt nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn man nicht alleine wohnt und nichts bezahlen muss kann man ja gleich 100 % fürs Auto ausgeben. 30-40% sind ja wohl realtistisch, wenn man es als Hobby sieht und nicht als Fortbewegungsmittel. Man kann ja auch nur ne kleine Wohnung haben, für 250-300 Euro. Muss ja nicht jeder ein großes Haus und ne Familie mit einberechnen. Und wenn man mehr als 70% nur zum "Überleben" also Wohnung, Essen usw verbraucht dann sollte man sich vllt. mal Gedanken machen, ob da nicht was falsch läuft.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2014)

@Beam39:
Deine Aussagen gelten allerdings nur für Neuwagen. Sobald es auch nur eine Tageszulassung ist, ist jede Art von Finanzierung aus Sicht des Autohauses sowieso gleichbedeutend mit einem Barkauf. Es bekommt sofort die volle Summe von der Bank. Ob von der eigenen Hausbank oder von der des Kunden ist denen vollkommen egal.


----------



## Lee (30. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht alleine wohnt und nichts bezahlen muss kann man ja gleich 100 % fürs Auto ausgeben. 30-40% sind ja wohl realtistisch, wenn man es als Hobby sieht und nicht als Fortbewegungsmittel. Man kann ja auch nur ne kleine Wohnung haben, für 250-300 Euro. Muss ja nicht jeder ein großes Haus und ne Familie mit einberechnen. Und wenn man mehr als 70% nur zum "Überleben" also Wohnung, Essen usw verbraucht dann sollte man sich vllt. mal Gedanken machen, ob da nicht was falsch läuft.


 
Werd erstmal erwachsen, verdien dein eigenes Geld und dann schaun wir mal ob du in 5 Jahren das gleiche wieder schreiben würdest....
Ein Auto ist nicht der Mittelpunkt des Lebens.

Edit: Mach erstmal nen Führerschein


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2014)

Privatleasing ist total für die Tonne. Man zahlt viel Geld und steht am Ende ohne Auto da.

Das mit Verschleiß und Wartung inbegriffen ist auch ne Fair Use Regelung. Wenn man mit der Karre ständig Trackdays fährt ist da nix mehr mit drin. Davon mal abgesehen ist 15000 km im Jahr und Diesel teurer als ein Benziner. Diesel wird erst ab ~20000 km im Jahr günstiger als der Benziner.

Wenn was am Auto ist, dann musst du das nachzahlen. Ob du das verschuldet hast oder nicht, ist dabei egal.



Lee schrieb:


> Werd erstmal erwachsen, verdien dein eigenes Geld und  dann schaun wir mal ob du in 5 Jahren das gleiche wieder schreiben  würdest....
> Ein Auto ist nicht der Mittelpunkt des Lebens.


 Ich zahle allein nur um zur Arbeit zu kommen 200-250€ im Monat. Dann kommen da noch die Privatfahrten und Trackdays zu. Ich habe kein Problem 30-40% von meinem Geld in ein Auto zu stecken. Andere kaufen sich 10000€ PCs, ich pumpe lieber was ins Auto. Jeder hat halt andere Prioritäten. Wer jedes Wochenende für 100€ saufen geht, kann sich sowas natürlich nicht leisten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das überlesen? Besonders den Punkt Verschleiss und Wartung + Garantie.


Das ist beides kein argument. Die intervalle liegen momentan bei um die 40 000 km und bremsklötze verschleißen auch nicht gleich (meine vorderen halten 60 000 km). So viel verschleiß und wartung ist also innerhalb von 3 jahren und max. 45 000 km nicht. (mal davon abgesehen das 15 000 km/jahr ein witz sind, das verfahre ich nur um auf arbeit zu kommen und das sind nur 30km einfache strecke)


> Wenn ihm bei seinem Gebrauchten irgendwas Größeres hops geht ist er sehr schnell sehr viel Geld und jede Menge Zeit los, besonders letzter Punkt ist für viele von großer Bedeutung.


Muß ja kein gebrauchter sein. Selbst ein neuer finanzierter wird noch günstiger sein als leasing. Außerdem haben auch gebrauchte vom händler garantie. 


> Was meint ihr was das für nen Stress und Zeitaufwand ist wenn das Fahrzeug ausfällt und man steht erstmal da?


Welchen streß? Viele hersteller bieten eine mobilitätsgarantie (hab meine noch nie in anspruch genommen), werkstatt-leihwagen kosten auch nicht die welt (außer man will nen porsche o.ä.) und abschleppen kann notfalls auch der adac. Ich hab da keinen streß...


> Viele meinen immer das Geld beim Leasing ist ins Sand gesetztes Geld, in vielen Fällen definitiv, aber bei solchen Angeboten kann davon überhaupt nicht die Rede sein.


 Leasing lohnt sich nur, wenn man es steuerlich absetzen kann. Für alle anderen bringt es in meinen augen nix.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Mai 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Werd erstmal erwachsen, verdien dein eigenes Geld und dann schaun wir mal ob du in 5 Jahren das gleiche wieder schreiben würdest....
> Ein Auto ist nicht der Mittelpunkt des Lebens.
> 
> Edit: Mach erstmal nen Führerschein


 
Sicherlich verdiene ich mein eigenes Geld und spare mir mein Geld für ein Auto. 30 % sind ja wohl nicht mittelpunkt des lebens.  Und mein Führerschein mache ich.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Mai 2014)

30-40%...
Dann steht das Auto wirklich im Mittelpunkt des Lebens..
1/3 deines lohns bezahlst dafür, dass Du nen Dach, warmes Wasser, Strom und Grundnahrungsmittel hast.
1/3 fürs Auto und 1/3 für alles andere wie Kleidung, mal essen gehen, Sachen,.die man mal sich kaufen muss, sparen und etwas luxus.

Mach deinen Führerschein dann darfst mitreden.
Ist ja so als würde ich jetzt nem zuhälter erklären, wie er sein Geschäft zu führen hat.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Mai 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist beides kein argument. Die intervalle liegen momentan bei um die 40 000 km und bremsklötze verschleißen auch nicht gleich (meine vorderen halten 60 000 km). So viel verschleiß und wartung ist also innerhalb von 3 jahren und max. 45 000 km nicht. (mal davon abgesehen das 15 000 km/jahr ein witz sind, das verfahre ich nur um auf arbeit zu kommen und das sind nur 30km einfache strecke)
> Muß ja kein gebrauchter sein. Selbst ein neuer finanzierter wird noch günstiger sein als leasing. Außerdem haben auch gebrauchte vom händler garantie.
> Welchen streß? Viele hersteller bieten eine mobilitätsgarantie (hab meine noch nie in anspruch genommen), werkstatt-leihwagen kosten auch nicht die welt (außer man will nen porsche o.ä.) und abschleppen kann notfalls auch der adac. Ich hab da keinen streß...
> Leasing lohnt sich nur, wenn man es steuerlich absetzen kann. Für alle anderen bringt es in meinen augen nix.


 
Ich bin jetzt aber von nem Gebrauchten ausgegangen, und da hat man keinerlei Vorteile wie Wartung und Verschleiß bzw. Mobilitätsgarantien etc.



> Wenn man mit der Karre ständig Trackdays fährt ist da nix mehr mit drin.


Schonmal daran gedacht das es Menschen gibt die ein Fahrzeug als ein Gebrauchsgegenstand benutzen und es dafür nutzen wofür es vorhergesehen ist?



> Wenn man nicht alleine wohnt und nichts bezahlen muss kann man ja gleich  100 % fürs Auto ausgeben. 30-40% sind ja wohl realtistisch, wenn man es  als Hobby sieht und nicht als Fortbewegungsmittel. Man kann ja auch nur  ne kleine Wohnung haben, für 250-300 Euro. Muss ja nicht jeder ein  großes Haus und ne Familie mit einberechnen. Und wenn man mehr als 70%  nur zum "Überleben" also Wohnung, Essen usw verbraucht dann sollte man  sich vllt. mal Gedanken machen, ob da nicht was falsch läuft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht das es Menschen gibt die ein Fahrzeug als ein Gebrauchsgegenstand benutzen und es dafür nutzen wofür es vorhergesehen ist?


 Ich habs nur am Rande mal erwähnt, weil ich mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige bin, der auf Trackdays fährt. Sind schon viele mit diesem Verschleiß und Wartung inkl. auf die Fresse gefallen. Wenn man auf der normalen Straße seine Reifen ständig runterschrubbt, dann ist das auch nicht mit drin.



Ich weiß auch nicht was ihr an 30-40% des Geldes für ein Auto ausgeben so schlimm findet. Ich kenne einige Auto-verrückte, die wesendlich mehr ausgeben.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Mai 2014)

Meine aussage war auch nicht an dich gerichtet, ich gebe selber monatlich sehr viel Geld für meine Autos aus.
Und vom Gefühl her, dreht sich in meinem Leben alles nur um Autos.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt aber von nem Gebrauchten ausgegangen, und da hat man keinerlei Vorteile wie Wartung und Verschleiß bzw. Mobilitätsgarantien etc.


Wenn man den Gebrauchten beim Händler kauft ist sowas als Teil des Angebots gang und gäbe(was nicht heißt dass es sich lohnen muss). Und bei Volvo im speziellen ist auf die ein oder andere Art und weise z.B. eh fast immer eine Mobilitätsgarantie dabei wenn man die Wartung in der Vertragswerkstatt machen lässt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2014)

Ich weis.

Das ExciteLetsPlay erstmal nen Führerschein machen sollte steht außer Frage.  Ich finde jeder sollte sein Geld ausgeben wofür er es möchte. Wenn man in seinem Leben das ganze Geld für Autos verbrennt und dabei glücklich ist, dann hat man alles 100% richtig gemacht. Schlimm finde ich Leute, die meinen anderen den Weg weisen zu müssen. Ein Bürger hat das, das und das zu tun, sonst ist man ein Freak. Ich bin gern ein Freak, Nerd, Idiot oder Junkie.  Ich schrubbe innerhalb von einem halben Tag nen halbes Monatsgehalt auf der Nordschleife runter und weis am Ende des Tages, dass ich es nicht besser hätte anlegen können.
Dann kommt ein Familienvater um die Ecke und meint mir erzählen zu müssen wie unverantwortungsvoll und kurzsichtig ich bin. Ein Auto sei nur das um von A nach B zu kommen und es muss möglichst ******* aussehen, langsam und billig sein. Zum Glück gibt es noch mehr Leute, die meine Ansicht teilen, sonst hätte ich mich schon für ein Ticket auf den Mars eingeschrieben.


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Mai 2014)

M technic 1 Lenkrad grad gebracht bekommen 
Morgen wird der mtech 1 heckspoiler abgeholt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt aber von nem Gebrauchten  ausgegangen, und da hat man keinerlei Vorteile wie Wartung und  Verschleiß bzw. Mobilitätsgarantien etc.


 Ich hab auf meinen mobilitätsgarantie (wie gesagt, 13 jahre altes auto), auch wenn mich das zwingt zum freundlichen zu gehen.
Außerdem, wenn das auto vom vorbesitzer immer pfleglich behandelt wurde,  ist verschleiß bzw. defekte auch kein übermäßiges thema. (bei  turbo-motoren sollte man halt nur wissen, wann die ungefähr bei  betreffendem modell hops gehen)


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich finde jeder sollte sein Geld ausgeben wofür er es möchte.


...weshalb ich auch prozent-zahlen diesbezüglich im bereich auto nicht so toll finde.


> Ich schrubbe innerhalb von einem halben Tag nen halbes Monatsgehalt auf der Nordschleife runter und weis am Ende des Tages, dass ich es nicht besser hätte anlegen können.


 Das glaub ich dir nach dem gestrigen tag sogar.  Bei mir war es zwar geld-technisch nicht so verheerend, aber es macht einen riesen gaudi auf engen wirtschaftswegen mit teilweise arg engen kurven anderen hinterher zu jagen. (bin die WP`s in pößneck abgefahren und ich war nicht der einzige ortsfremde, nach nummernschild, da ) Leider fahren die da nicht auf schotter wobei, ich hätte dann nicht so schnell machen können. (meine ölwanne brauch ich schließlich noch etwas...)


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte bei der Marine Kameraden, die mit ihrer Ernennungsurkunde (Zeitsoldat X Jahre) direkt zur Bank sind und nen Kredit mit der Laufzeit X aufgenommen haben. Ein paar Tage später gab´s dann neue Parkmarken für 7er BMW´s, S-Klassen und ähnliche Autos. Lebten dann bis zu 12 Jahre in der Kaserne und hatten grade noch genug Geld, um einmal im Monat zur Familie nach Hause zu fahren. *Das ist verrückt*. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2014)

S-Klasse ist geil! Nachdem ich den ganzen Tag im Panzer gesessen hätte, ist S-Klasse mit beheizten, belüfteten, fahrdynamischen Massagesitzen genau das richtige!


----------



## dekay55 (30. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> M technic 1 Lenkrad grad gebracht bekommen
> Morgen wird der mtech 1 heckspoiler abgeholt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice, was für nen Durchmesser ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Mai 2014)

37 oder 38cm.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Mai 2014)

Deshalb sagte ich ja, es ist ein Unterschied ob man das Auto als Hobby und Freizeitgestaltung sieht oder als Fortbewegungsmittel von A nach B. Ich würde zb. Nicht 1/3 für ne Wohnung ausgeben.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> 37 oder 38cm.


 Êigentlich woll ich nur wissen obs das kleine also das 37er ist oder das große


----------



## BlindxDeath (30. Mai 2014)

Ist das große mit 38cm.
Gibts da nochmal Unterschiede?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich würde zb. Nicht 1/3 für ne Wohnung ausgeben.



Du magst lachen, aber wenn du eine (angemessen große, in ordentlicher Lage, etc.) Wohnung mieten möchtest, kannst du da locker 40-50% deines Monatsgehalts lassen.
(Von Eigenheim mal ganz zu schweigen.)

Bei mir war jetzt faktisch die Frage Eigentumswohnung <-> Auto da, da muss ich sagen ne Wohnung ist mir lieber, im Auto schläft (und vor allem kocht) es sich schlecht 


Wie gesagt, mach erstmal Führerschein und leb mal allein (oder mit Freundin), dann schau mal weiter ob du 1/3 deines Gehalts noch für ein Auto übrig hast.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Mai 2014)

ich kenne die Preise hier für Wohnungen, die sind in Ordnung, in der Ausbildung mag es dann vllt. 1/3 sein, aber danach nichtmehr. Mehr als 2 Zimmer braucht man ja nicht, und aus meiner City umzuziehen habe ich eig. nicht vor. Bei einer Wohnung kommt es auch extrem auf die Lage an.

Ich wohn lieber in einer WG mit geilem Auto als in ner riesen Bude und nen Dacia.


----------



## watercooled (31. Mai 2014)

Ich Frage mich auch wie du auf die Wohnungspreise kommst.
Hier bei uns bist du mit ner 3 Zimmer Wohnung in halbwegs vernünftiger Lage aber mal ganz locker flockig 800€ und mehr im Monat weg.

Gestern mit dem Passat von Innsbruck zurück gefahren. 
Immer zwischen 140 und 180 gefahren: Glatte 6 Liter. 
Für einen so alten Motor wirklich gut.
Auf den Landstraßen in Ö warens im Schnitt 5,4 Liter


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Mai 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gestern mit dem Passat von Innsbruck zurück gefahren.
> Immer zwischen 140 und 180 gefahren: Glatte 6 Liter.
> Für einen so alten Motor wirklich gut.
> Auf den Landstraßen in Ö warens im Schnitt 5,4 Liter


 Klingt nach dem guten alten TDI?  War in meiner Familie auch so ein Reisemotor,  hat jedes Wochenende 1200km gefahren und war beim Verkauf mit 280 000 km noch sehr gut in Schuss. 

Und dabei auch immer ~6l Verbrauch bei zügiger Fahrweise.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Lol mein Onkel bezahl hier für seine 2 Zimmer Wohnung mit 40m² oder so 300 Euro. Ne 3 Zimmer bekommst du mit 70m² auch für 500. Kommt ganz auf die Lage/Ort drauf an.


----------



## watercooled (31. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem guten alten TDI?  War in meiner Familie auch so ein Reisemotor,  hat jedes Wochenende 1200km gefahren und war beim Verkauf mit 280 000 km noch sehr gut in Schuss.
> 
> Und dabei auch immer ~6l Verbrauch bei zügiger Fahrweise.


 
Joa, die alte 170PS Rumpeldüse. Wirklich sparsam. Erst gestern die 110k voll gemacht.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ich kenne die Preise hier für Wohnungen, die sind in Ordnung, in der Ausbildung mag es dann vllt. 1/3 sein, aber danach nichtmehr. Mehr als 2 Zimmer braucht man ja nicht, und aus meiner City umzuziehen habe ich eig. nicht vor. Bei einer Wohnung kommt es auch extrem auf die Lage an.
> 
> Ich wohn lieber in einer WG mit geilem Auto als in ner riesen Bude und nen Dacia.


 
Die Leute die erst ans Haus etc. denken sind dann auch meist die, die später eine riesen Bude + 1 oder mehrere geile Autos besitzen  Diese investieren ihr Geld am Anfang nämlich sinnvoll und können dann ein paar Jährchen später auf die Kacke hauen wie sie wollen, ohne wirklich berechnen zu müssen wieviel sie nun für ihr Hobby "Auto" ausgeben können und wieviel nicht, das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.

Du kannst dann natürlich in deiner 1 Zimmer Wohnung umhergeistern und dein Geld sinnlos verschießen, obwohl du hättest dein Hobby viel besser ausleben können wenn du Anfangs klüger angelegt hättest.

Zumal ja (denke ich) irgendwann auch ne Familie gegründet werden soll, wovon willste die dann ernähren? Von Sprit?

Man kann ja gerne Geld für ein Auto ausgeben, auch gerne etwas mehr, ich denke das tun hier viele (mich eingeschlossen), man kann auch an Trackdays nen Satz Reifen plus Reifen zerschießen, sagt auch keiner was. Aber man sollte die Kirche auch im Dorf lassen, wenn man natürlich nicht gerade goldene Eier legt, sowelche kenn ich natürlich auch.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Mai 2014)

ANGRIFF DER KETTENSÄTZE!!!!  


Ansonsten hat Beam39 aber nicht Unrecht. Sobald ein eigenes Heim erstmal abbezahlt ist, ist der Unterhalt verhältnismäßig erschwinglich. Dann bleibt später mehr für andere Dinge. 

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich ExciteLetsPlays Einstellung aber auch nachvollziehen. Denn jetzt würde das mit Sicherheit erstmal mehr Spaß machen,  und die Zukunft ist sowieso nur eingeschränkt kalkulierbar.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Ist das große mit 38cm.
> Gibts da nochmal Unterschiede?


 Jap gibt unterschiede, eben das Große mit 38,5 und das kleine mit 37, das kleine ist ziemlich selten und sehr sehr begehrt, und gleich mal das doppelte Wert.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Mai 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ANGRIFF DER KETTENSÄTZE!!!!
> 
> 
> Ansonsten hat Beam39 aber nicht Unrecht. Sobald ein eigenes Heim erstmal abbezahlt ist, ist der Unterhalt verhältnismäßig erschwinglich. Dann bleibt später mehr für andere Dinge.
> ...


 


Ja das stimmt ja irgendwo auch, es hieß ja auch nich er solle gar kein Geld dafür ausgeben. Sone "Jugendlichen" sind mir lieber als welche die ihr Geld jedes Wochenende für Alkohol, Zigaretten oder Drogen ausgeben, nur darf man das nicht so auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.

So ein Auto kann einen ganz schnell ganz arm machen.


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Leute die erst ans Haus etc. denken sind dann auch meist die, die später eine riesen Bude + 1 oder mehrere geile Autos besitzen  Diese investieren ihr Geld am Anfang nämlich sinnvoll und können dann ein paar Jährchen später auf die Kacke hauen wie sie wollen, ohne wirklich berechnen zu müssen wieviel sie nun für ihr Hobby "Auto" ausgeben können und wieviel nicht, das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.



Das möchten einem die Banken gerne so erzählen, ja.  Meist sind die Leute mit riesen Bude und X fetten Kisten aber ohnehin die Leute die überdurchschnittlich viel verdienen und denen es egal ist ob sie 1500 Euro im Monat Abtrag für ein Haus zahlen oder sich in irgendeine Yuppie-Loft-Bude einmieten. Dem Otto-Normalverbraucher geht es in der Realität häufig nicht so gut wie den Leuten auf den Hochglanzprospekten der Banken. 

In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es einige Leute, die meinten, sich mit Mitte / Ende 20 den Traum vom eigenen Haus erfüllen zu wollen. Finanziell stehen sie nun meist schlechter da als der normale Mieter (ich z. B.). Einfach weil so Sachen wie das kaputte Dach, die kaputte Heizung, das kaputte Auto (um nicht vollständig OT zu werden ) wegen der Rosa Brille nicht gesehen wurden. Stattdessen haben die nun einen Kredit über mehrere Jahrzehnte an der Backe für ein Haus das auch nicht jünger wird. 

Was ich damit nur sagen möchte: Als Eigenheimbesitzer fährst Du nicht immer besser. Allein schon die Zinsen die man über 30 Jahre einer Bank in den Rachen wirft, statt das Geld auf die Hohe Kante zu legen schrecken mich ab. Dennoch mag es Fälle geben in denen der Erwerb von Eigentum die sinnvollste Wahl ist. Das möchte ich nicht abstreiten aber man kann es nicht verallgemeinern.


Zum Thema Auto:

Dafür soll von mir aus gerne jeder soviel ausgeben wie er für richtig hält. Solange man seinen sonstigen Verpflichtungen noch nachkommen kann, seine Rechnungen bezahlt ggf. noch was sparen kann und nicht unter der Brücke wohnen muss, spricht IMHO nichts dagegen, sich ein Auto als (teures) Hobby zu leisten. Mir persönlich ist ein Auto nicht wichtig genug um einen großen Teil meines Einkommens (ich sag mal 30%+) da rein zu stecken aber das sieht jeder anders. Ich habe einen Kumpel der steckt jeden Euro ins Motorschirmfliegen und er ist glücklich damit. Warum auch nicht...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Ich habe es mir mal durchgerechnet, damals mit meiner mum. Mit einer Wohnung kommste immer billger, ich würde immer mieten. So kann ich schnell umziehen um muss nicht mein ganzes Leben fuer ein Haus bezahlen was mir in 10 jahren sowieso nichtmehr gefaellt. Ein Haus würd ich nur kaufen wenn ich dafür kein Kredit brauche.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir mal durchgerechnet, damals mit meiner mum. Mit einer Wohnung kommste immer billger, ich würde immer mieten. So kann ich schnell umziehen um muss nicht mein ganzes Leben fuer ein Haus bezahlen was mir in 10 jahren sowieso nichtmehr gefaellt. Ein Haus würd ich nur kaufen wenn ich dafür kein Kredit brauche.


 
Das ist völliger Blödsinn. Ich würde niemals länger mieten, als ich müsste. Das Geld sieht man nie wieder. Hast du ein Haus, hast du gleichzeitig eine stabile Wertanlage, die wenn klug gekauft, noch an Wert gewinnen kann. Wir vermieten selbst 5 Häuser, die in sehr guter Lage liegen und die gewinnen auch an Wert.
Auch hast du beim Mieten den Nachteil, dass du jegliche Veränderungen am Haus oder im Garten mit dem Vermieter abklären musst und generell wenig 'Freiheiten' hast. Ein Eigenheim gehört dir und du kannst alles nach deinen Wünschen gestalten (Verordnungen und Auflagen mal außen vor gelassen)


----------



## watercooled (31. Mai 2014)

Ist doch genauso wie beim Leasing. Nach 5 Jahren haste nen Haufen Geld verpfeffert und stehst mit nix da.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Klar Haus kann man auch wieder verkaufen. Aber trzd musst du erstmal das Geld für ein Haus haben, sonst musst du auch erstmal dein Kredit abbezahlen. Und dann kommt ne Ueberschwemung und alles is im Arsch. Ne wohnung kostet nix und is nicht so schlimm wenns kaputt geht. Haste kein stress usw. Nerven dich die Nachbarn nimmste schnell ne neue Wohnung. Beim Haus haste verkakt. 
Und mal ehrlich wer will den in seinem Garten was verändern, da is man froh wenn der Vermieter einen Gärtner hat. 
Und was willst du alleine oder zu zweit mitm ganzen Haus, wenn du ne Familie willst dann isses vllt ok aber so. 
Und bei der Wohnung ist das Geld nicht weg, dafür hast du ja für die Zeit dieWohnung und verschenkst kein Geld an die Bank, Stichwort kredit.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Und womit zahlst Du deine miete?
Mit luftballons?


----------



## watercooled (31. Mai 2014)

Du bist schon ein komischer Kauz. Muss ich einfach mal sagen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Ne. Aber die ist billiger als ein Haus mit Unterhaltskosten. Allein die Heizkosten, wie viel bezahlst du den in einem großen Haus im Vergleich zu ner kleinen Wohnung?


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Das steht in keiner Relation.
Wieso sollte ich mir ein Haus kaufen, wenn ich Single bin und keine Kinder sind geplant?
Außer ich wills als KapitalAnlage und vermiete es weiter.
Ob du jetzt dir ne mietwohnung holst oder ne Eigentumswohnung finanzierst, da tut sich meiner Meinung nach fast nichts.
Zahlst wie wir 50€ an die hausgesellschaft, davon werden alle Reparaturen, rohrbrüche in deiner Wohnung bezahlt oder notwendige bauamtliche Veränderungen.

Eigenheim kauft man sich ja nichtmal so, da hat man Zeit um sich für nen günstigen Kredit umzuschauen.

Und wenn du nach meinetwegen 15 Jahren das Haus/Wohnung abbezahlt hast.. 
Was dann?
Dann ist das deins.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Kredit ist aber Kredit und verschenktes Geld.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Achso...
Und du hast einfach mal 50.000€ liegen und willst dir davon nen.Auto kaufen und hast dann keine finanzielle rücklagen?
Oder einfachmal 200.000€ locker machen für ein Haus?

Ohne uns hauskäufer hast Du spaten kein Dach, was deine Mama günstig von privat mieten kann, übern Kopf!


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2014)

Ach nun seid mal nicht so hart, wir waren alle mal jung und Naiv bevor wir mit beiden Füßen mittem im Leben gestanden haben.


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2014)

Jungs, lasst uns mal zum Topic zurück kommen, sonst gibt's Punkte in Flensburg. 

 Btw: Kann jemand einen brauchbaren Felgenreiniger empfehlen oder verzichtet Ihr ganz auf solche Produkte? Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich den Bremsstaub von den Winterrädern kaum runter bekomme.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir heut nen mtech1 heckspoiler gekauft und abgeholt 


Alu Teufel rot, das ätzt dir den mist nur so runter von der Felge


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Du kannst es auch einfach mal mit normalem Schaum und ner Bürste probieren. 

Und wie gesagt ohne Familie ist es sinnlos sich ein Haus zu bauen, ihr müsst nicht nur auf eurer Meinung bestehen bleiben sondern auch mal über andere nachdenken und sie akzeptieren.


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch einfach mal mit normalem Schaum und ner Bürste probieren.



Ja, das geht so zu 75%, nur je nach Lichteinfall sieht man dann doch noch mehr oder weniger stark, dass das Zeug nicht ganz weg ist. Ich lese mich mal zum Thema "Alu Teufel" ein, das scheint ganz gut zu sein. Danke BlindxDeath für den Tipp.


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2014)

Wieso sollte das den sinnlos sein ? Ich bin auch Singel, hab keine Familie und denk drüber nach mir nen Haus zu kaufen, warum auch nicht. 
Ich seh das naemlich so, BEVOR ich ne Familie gründe will ich alles abgesegnet haben, davor soll schon das Haus und alle nötigen Existenzgrundlagen vorhanden sein für ne Familie, wobei ehrlich gesagt bin ich einer der Menschen die niemals Kinder haben wollen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Btw: Kann jemand einen brauchbaren Felgenreiniger empfehlen oder verzichtet Ihr ganz auf solche Produkte? Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich den Bremsstaub von den Winterrädern kaum runter bekomme.


 
Ich habe letzte Woche vom Auto eines Bekannten die Felgen mit Schwefelsäure (30% Säure, 70% Wasser) sauber gemacht, da der Bremsstaub mit nix anderem runterzubekommen war. Richtig stark eingebrannt. Nun sind die blitzeblank 
Aber mit dem Zeug aufpassen. Unverdünnt frisst sich das überall durch !


----------



## killer196 (31. Mai 2014)

Hi, was haltet ihr hiervon. Fahrzeugangebot: Honda Civic 1.6 ESi für 2799 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=192632007


----------



## keinnick (31. Mai 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Hi, was haltet ihr hiervon. Fahrzeugangebot: Honda Civic 1.6 ESi für 2799 EUR
> Honda Civic 1.6 ESi als Limousine in Hochspeyer



Ohne mich jetzt mit dem Fahrzeug auszukennen würde mich die Beschreibung des Verkäufers schon abschrecken. Dazu noch 140.000km gelaufen aber die letzte "offizielle" Inspektion bei scheinbar 70.000km. Dann die ausgeführten "Bastelarbeiten", Bremsen und Reifen bald runter (in so Angeboten wird gerne mal der ein oder andere mm hinzu gemogelt: "für eine Saison ausreichend") und der IMHO recht hohe Preis. Ich glaube ich würde mir das Auto eher nicht kaufen.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich sowas schon lesen.."Wagen wurde immer warm gefahren" und was ist dann passiert?


----------



## winner961 (31. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas schon lesen.."Wagen wurde immer warm gefahren" und was ist dann passiert?


 
Kannst dir doch denken. Vollgas ohne Gnade und dann sofort abstellen und nicht noch ein wenig auskühlen fahren.


----------



## roadgecko (31. Mai 2014)

Sind die 7,4sec überhaupt realistisch ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Bestimmt, wenn man schon bei 50kmh stoppt


----------



## winner961 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich denke nicht das war doch der Wert des zweiten CRX und der war schon leichter und hätte weniger PS.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2014)

Klingt nach Bastelbude.


----------



## roadgecko (31. Mai 2014)

So von mir gabs ein kleines upgrade


----------



## killer196 (31. Mai 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klingt nach Bastelbude.



Also eher weitersuchen.


----------



## winner961 (31. Mai 2014)

Ja der ist zu diffus von den Angaben. Aber mal ne Frage nach was suchst du oder mit welchen Kriterien ? Vielleicht hat jemand tipps.


----------



## killer196 (31. Mai 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja der ist zu diffus von den Angaben. Aber mal ne Frage nach was suchst du oder mit welchen Kriterien ? Vielleicht hat jemand tipps.



Kleines auto, 3türer, sollte leistungstechnisch nicht zu schwach sein, aber auch bezahlbar sein da fahranfänger. Muss jedoch technisch einfach sein um kleine reperaturen selbst durchführen zu können. Und da ich tuning von kleinauf liebe sollte es in der richtig einiges an möglichkeiten geben. Sollte auch mal zum NoS rasen herhalten können.

Achja, 3k wären im moment obergrenze.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

BMW e36 328i,318is oder Mazda MX5 NA.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Kauf dir lieber einen Serien Wagen und bau ihn selber auf. Da machst halt immer nit der Zeit was und lernst dein Auto richtig kennen. 
MX-5 wird aber eng wenn de groß bist.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Ich bin 1,80cm groß und wiege 90kg, ich hab in meinem MX5 genug platz.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Ja 1,80 is doch klein, aber wenn man so 1,95 oder so ist, wie ich.


----------



## killer196 (31. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,80cm groß und wiege 90kg, ich hab in meinem MX5 genug platz.



1,92m und 110kg :p


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Mein bester Freund, auch so groß wie ich und haben da einfach mal ne Vollschale reingebaut, bissl luft ist da wohl noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Klar, aber original sitz und Helm für NoS da darfste das Dach nimmer zumachen, nen Aftermarket lenkrad mit langer nabe um platz für die knie zu schaffen.


----------



## killer196 (31. Mai 2014)

Ich steh ja echt auf die japaner. Gibts da was?


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

das stimmt wohl, dann e36 328i ohne schiebedach und dann die Limo, das ist die leichteste Karosserievariante.

Sonst vielleicht noch Honda Civic Type R EP3, mein bruder möchte sienen verkaufen, aber ich glaub der ist zu teuer für dich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Ep3 is zu teuer evtl. Findest du ne s13 für die kohle.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Bei den Japanern für 3000€ hast du so gut wie keine Auswahl.
selbst für ne gescheite s13 bezahlste mehr als 3000€ und musst davon ausgehen, dass der original Motor bald hops geht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Jo für 3k kriegste ne verrostete oder so.


----------



## killer196 (31. Mai 2014)

Muss ja kein japaner sein. Ausstattung reicht mir servo und villt abs. Radio brauch ich nich da hör ich lieber n guten motorsound. Und leistungssteigerungen sollten ohne "grosse" probleme möglich sein.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2014)

Turbo kannste bei dem Preissegment vergessen.

Dann wirklich BMW e36 328i.
193ps hatta ab werk, aber die streuen gegen 200ps oder etwas mehr.
Ansaugbrücke vom 325i e36 drauf und abstimmen lassen, biste bei 230ps.
Nockenwellen und M3 e36 Abgasanlage (Krümmer, Kat und ESD) biste dann auch schon knapp bei 250ps.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Oder halt erstmal nen sauger civic. Aber in Dt. Ist Bmw gut und günstig für spaß

Vor allem beim nem Turbo Japaner, ich meine die meisten Motoren sind relativ standfest, aber wenn was gebastelt wurde, muss auch ordentlich abgestimmt werden, kostet auch mind. 600, ist er nicht vernünftig gemappt riskierst du nen kaputten turbo oder motor, was machst du dann ? Turbo oder Motor kostet einiges, auch der Spritverbrauch ist nicht ohne bei einem Turbomotor, ich würde mir nur so ein Auto holen wenn ich noch 1-2k über hätte, ansonsten ist die Gefahr viel zu groß das was kaputt geht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Dann wirklich BMW e36 328i.
> 193ps hatta ab werk, aber die streuen gegen 200ps oder etwas mehr.
> Ansaugbrücke vom 325i e36 drauf und abstimmen lassen, biste bei 230ps.
> Nockenwellen und M3 e36 Abgasanlage (Krümmer, Kat und ESD) biste dann auch schon knapp bei 250ps.


 
So würde ich es auch machen


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2014)

Bei solch einem low Budget Auto würde ich am Motor schonmal überhaubt nix machen. Bremse, Reifen, Fahrwerk und Wartung. Fahren bis die Kiste durch ist und nen neuen kaufen. Nen Auto für 3000€ mit 3000€ Motortuning ist sehr sinnlos. Dann lieber gleich was anständiges kaufen, da hat man bei weitem weniger Probleme.

Wenn du wirklich auf die Nordschleife willst, dann als erstes was an der Bremse machen. Gibt außer bei Porsche u.Ä. kaum Bremsen, die mehr wie 1-2 Runden aushalten.

btw... FWD, RWD oder AWD? Find ich immer lustig das hier Autos empfohlen werden, ohne überhaubt das Wichtigste zu klären.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2014)

Alfa 156 landen laut mobile.de zum Teil noch in dem anvisierten Preisbereich.


----------



## killer196 (31. Mai 2014)

Da noch kein eigenes auto besessen ist mir der antrieb egal. Wobei awd natürlich cool wäre.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Juni 2014)

Du musst doch aber schonmal verschiedene Antriebe gefahren sein, oder ein paar Autos probegefahren.


----------



## killer196 (1. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du musst doch aber schonmal verschiedene Antriebe gefahren sein, oder ein paar Autos probegefahren.



Fahrschulauto golf 7 diesel fwd. Langweiliges auto 
Auto von grossvater suzuki vitara awd. Ganz ok aber zu gross und schwer.
Rwd bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
Achja und den a6 vom vater. Fwd und n schiff :p


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen Auto für 3000€ mit 3000€ Motortuning ist sehr sinnlos.


 
Das "grundlegende" Motortuning beim 28i, wie Ansaugbrücke, AGA und Abstimmung, ist relativ günstig.
Ein gutes Fahrwerk, sowie Felgen und Reifen, Bremsanlage sind auch schon deutlich teurer.


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. Juni 2014)

Ansaugbrücke und AGA kannste ja wieder rausreißen und bekommst das geld dafür, was du ausgeben hast.
Die 325i Brücke ist sowieso sehr begehrt.
Brücke kostet 100-200€ (im e30-Talk ist eine aktuell für 100€ drin) dann noch paar Dichtung für 50€
gesamte M3 AGA kostet ca. 1000€, den originalen 328i ESD könnt ihr bei mir abliefern, ich brauch noch einen.

Bremsanlage geht auch recht günstig, 330i Bremsanlage (325mm statt 286mm und dann DOT5) für die Vorderachse komplett mit scheiben und beläge hab ich damals für ca. 300€ gekauft und die jetzt auch für das Geld weiterverkauft, weil ich die doch nie eingebaut habe.
Nachnem Trackday kannst die scheiben und beläge in die Tonne drücken und dir für ca. 130€ nen kompletten Satz neu kaufen.
Beim M52b28 würde ich von vorne rein eh erstmal die Pleullager checken und ggf neu machen.

Bei SGS Software Solutions kannst den Motorabstimmen lassen oder nen Standart-Mapping auf dein Steuergerät ziehen lassen und gleich den Rev-Limiter auf 7000rpm hochsetzen 

Felgen einfach günstige M3 e36 (BMW Styling 39) Felgen oder BBS RC041/042 2-teilig und geschmiedet (BMW Styling 29m)

Fahrwerk reicht erstmal die das originale M-Fahrwerk und vllt tiefe Federn für die Optik.
Wenn du nen KW oder sonst nen Gewinde reinbauen willst.. muss du den rest gleich darauf abstimmen.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alfa 156 landen laut mobile.de zum Teil noch in dem anvisierten Preisbereich.


 
Die landen aber genauso häufig wieder in der Werkstatt  Wirklich schade, da sie teilweise richtig schöne Autos bauen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2014)

Allgemeines (ja nicht ganz unbegründetes) Vorurteil über Alfa oder Wissen über das Modell im speziellen?


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juni 2014)

Einmal Alfa nie wieder Alfa  Naja okay mein Alfa 90 war auch schon ne aeltere Generation.

Mal bisl was nostalgische 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDnvgL-MWiM


----------



## Speed4Fun (1. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Allgemeines (ja nicht ganz unbegründetes) Vorurteil über Alfa oder Wissen über das Modell im speziellen?


 
Zum Beispiel das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes massenhafte Sterben der Luftmassenmesser, eigentlich ein Verschleißteil bei Alfa.

Ebenso Elektronik und Selespeed.

Ansonsten schöne Autos.


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juni 2014)

Vorallem die Elektronik, zumindest bei den aelteren Alfas war es einfach so das man gemerkt hat, das die dinger fürn Südlaendischen Raum gemacht sind. Ein Deutscher Winter und der Alfa war Werkstattreif bzw fuhr garnicht mehr oder war nicht mehr Verkehrssicher weil die Elektronik verreckt sobald es feuchter und kühler wird. Beste beispiel war die Zentralverrieglung die unter 0°c nicht mehr funktioniert hat, und bei -5°c hatte man schon viel 
glück gebraucht um überhaupt noch ins Auto zu kommen. Oder der Elektrische Tacho, bei Regenwetter nicht oder nur bedingt funktionsfaehig  
Selbst nach 3 Werkstattbesuche bei Alfa, ca 5000dm Geld versenkt um die komplette Elektronik zu Tauschen hatt nix an den problemen geaendert 
Selbst wenn alfa in den lezten 10 jahre nachgebessert hat, ich würde mir nie nie nie wieder nen Alfa Romeo antun.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2014)

Die alten Alfa sind richtig geile Autos meiner Meinung nach. Giulia, 75 Turbo AWD oder GTV 6 sind richtig geile Autos. Allerdings muss man dann selber schrauben, sonst kann man das nicht bezahlen. Heuzutage baut Alfa nur noch Grütze.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das "grundlegende" Motortuning beim 28i, wie Ansaugbrücke, AGA und Abstimmung, ist relativ günstig.
> Ein gutes Fahrwerk, sowie Felgen und Reifen, Bremsanlage sind auch schon deutlich teurer.


 Bis darauf das man ohne Bremsanlage und Reifen zu machen auf einem Trackday überhaubt nicht fahren kann. Wenn man nix am Motor macht, hat man halt nicht so viel Leistung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Juni 2014)

Ich würde erstmal nichts an der Leistung machen, ein 328i hat ja schon von Haus aus genug Leistung am Anfang, wobei ich erstmal generell fahren lernen würde bevor ich aufn Ring fahren gehe...


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die alten Alfa sind richtig geile Autos meiner Meinung nach. Giulia, 75 Turbo AWD oder GTV 6 sind richtig geile Autos. Allerdings muss man dann selber schrauben, sonst kann man das nicht bezahlen. Heuzutage baut Alfa nur noch Grütze.



Schonmal an nem alten V6 von Alfa die Zündkerzen gewechselt  Da lernste schnell das du ohne spezialwerkzeug kaum was selbst machen kannst 
Also ich und nen KFZ Meister haben es nicht geschaft das passende Werkzeug selbst zu bauen, die Nuss fürs Zündkerzenwechsel haette mich damals 300dm gekostet als Import aus Italien weil selbst die Alfa Werkstatt nix passendes hatte .... an manchen Alfas kannste einfach nix selbst schrauben ohne das passende Werkzeug. Mal abgesehen davon das du beim Alfa 90 am besten den Motor ausbaust um an die Hinteren Baenke zu kommen. So eine krüppelkonstruktion hatte ich seltenst gehabt. Ok zugegeben der V6 3L den ich hatte war so nie original sondern nen umbau für die Carabinieri


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2014)

Nen Kumpel schraubt Alfa, von daher kenn ich da nen bischen was.


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. Juni 2014)

Ich war mit meinem alfa romeo 147 super zu frieden 
Hatte den etwas über 2 jahre und war nur wegen bremsenwechsel in der werkstatt


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkWxuVHvdUo

Dem Typen wär ich aber ausgestiegen und hätte in richtig zur Sau gemacht. Was manchen Leuten einfällt


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2014)

Den Stein nehmen und ihn damit ->


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2014)

Achso, der Anwohner muss aber auf den Vollidioten die ganze Zeit über Rücksicht nehmen und sich von ihm belästigen lassen oder wie? Ich hätte zwar keinen Stein geworfen oder das Fahrzeug beschädigt, aber den Fahrer hätte ich mir mit Sicherheit vorgeknöpft. Manche reichen Wixer meinen echt sie können alles machen ohne Rücksicht auf andere nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das der da jeden Tag langgefahren ist zur Show.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkWxuVHvdUo
> 
> Dem Typen wär ich aber ausgestiegen und hätte in richtig zur Sau gemacht. Was manchen Leuten einfällt


 WTF?! Eigentumsbeschaedigung, egal was fuer ein Auto das ist.
Sowas geht gar nicht. Problem ist als Autofahrer bist du fast immer im Nachteil. Im Zweifel kannst du irgendwie wieder identifiziert werden.
Andere Verkersteilnehmer, oder in diesem Fall Straftaeter laufen weg oder fahren mit dem Fahrrad weg und nix kann man da wirklich machen.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Achso, der Anwohner muss aber auf den Vollidioten die ganze Zeit über Rücksicht nehmen und sich von ihm belästigen lassen oder wie? Ich hätte zwar keinen Stein geworfen oder das Fahrzeug beschädigt, aber den Fahrer hätte ich mir mit Sicherheit vorgeknöpft. Manche reichen Wixer meinen echt sie können alles machen ohne Rücksicht auf andere nehmen zu müssen.


 
Mag sein das es ruepelhafte reiche Menschen gibt, aber auch die muessen sich an Gesetze halten.
Als Anwohner kann man durchaus hier bei wiederholten Ruehestoerungen und Gefaehrdungen durch ueberhoehte Geschwindigkeit die Polizei zu Hilfe ziehen. Im Zweifel das Ganze auf einem Speichermedium als Film festhalten.
Was der Typ hier abzieht ist Selbstjustiz oder Rache oder Sonstwas, aber hat nix mit "da kann man aber Verstaendniss fuer haben" zu tun.
Im schlimmsten Fall kannst im noch versuchte Koerperverletzung oder sogar Mord unterstellen. Fenster von dem Wagen war offen und der heizt da mit nem Stein, von nicht allzukleiner Groeße drauf. Sowas moecht ich nicht unbedingt aufn Kopf bekommen.
Schon gar nicht als Fahrer, wenn ich beim Beschleunigen oder so bin. Ungluecklicher Treffer -> Besinnungslosigkeit -> ungluecklicher Unfall.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Juni 2014)

So schnell war der doch da gar nicht unterwegs, die Straße war ja eh bis auf den Depp komplett frei,  so ein Auto is nunmal auch etwas lauter. Gleich in Knast mit solchen Leuten, wenn ein schreindes Baby ihn aufregt, wirft er dann auch Steine ?


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2014)

Ebene so ein Auto kling immer laut selbst wenn man normal fährt  Aber ein Stein nach sowas werfen ist maßlos übertrieben. Und von alles und jedem muss man sich als Anwohner auch nicht gleich gestört fühlen. Neid war teilweise bestimmt auch im Spiel


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich Probleme mit Krach habe, dann muss ich nicht unbedingt an einer Durchfahrts-/Schnell-/mehrspurigen Straße wohnen.
Selbst in großen Städten gibt es ruhigere Ecken, wenn man nicht auf´s Dorf ziehen will.

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso das gleich wieder ein "Reichen"-Problem sein soll.
Es gibt auch laute Schrottautos oder z.B. Motorräder usw


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2014)

Ich denke mal, der ist da des öfteren langgefahren und hat auf dem geraden Stück immer gut beschleunigt.
Sonst hätte der Fußgänger keinen Grund gehabt nen Sein zu suchen und ihn damit abzuwerfen


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. Juni 2014)

genau..
wieso der Typ plötzlich auf der Straße stand.. das wurde sicher schön rausgeschnitten.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Sind die 7,4sec überhaupt realistisch ?


 
Klar würde das gehen, wieso auch nicht? Blöd ist halt das es keinen Civic EG (5th Generation) mit 140PS gibt. Entweder 125PS oder 160PS. Der 160PSler packt das, der 125PSler hingegen nicht. 



killer196 schrieb:


> Kleines auto, 3türer, sollte leistungstechnisch nicht zu schwach sein, aber auch bezahlbar sein da fahranfänger. Muss jedoch technisch einfach sein um kleine reperaturen selbst durchführen zu können. Und da ich tuning von kleinauf liebe sollte es in der richtig einiges an möglichkeiten geben. Sollte auch mal zum NoS rasen herhalten können.
> 
> Achja, 3k wären im moment obergrenze.



Nissan 100NX GTi, 
Nissan Sunny GTi, 
Mazda MX3 V6, 
Toyota MR2 
Honda Civic EG5 (eventuell EG6, aber bei 3k schwer)
usw...

Wobei gute und nicht total durchgefaulte NX und Sunny GTi´s wird es für 3k schon fast nicht mehr geben. Ausser man nimmt 200.000Kilometer in Kauf, ansich bei den Motoren kein Problem wenn der Rost nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> So schnell war der doch da gar nicht  unterwegs, die Straße war ja eh bis auf den Depp komplett frei,  so ein  Auto is nunmal auch etwas lauter. Gleich in Knast mit solchen Leuten,  wenn ein schreindes Baby ihn aufregt, wirft er dann auch Steine  ?



Also das ein schreiendes Baby solche Lautstärkewerte erreicht wäre mir neu.

Hatte auch kürzlich so ein kleines Problemchen mit einem "Hobbyrennfahrer". Ein Jugendlicher der in der gleichen Straße wohnt hat eine Motocrossmaschiene (ohne Strassenzulassung, zumindest war kein Kennzeichen dran) bekommen und fuhr damit in der Strasse auf und ab, immer abends. Das hört man sich einen Tag, vll auch noch den 2. an, aber spätestens am 3. fängt das an tierisch zu nerven wenn man kaum noch den Fernseher versteht, um halb neun Abends. Habe dann die Eltern, die immer zugeschaut haben, darauf angesprochen  - kamen dann auch ander Anwohner dazu, die das ganze schon die Tage vorher mit argwohn beobachtet haben - und die Eltern zeigten sich dann zum Glück einsichtig, der kleine war halt etwas angepisst.

Klar ist so ein Auto (oder Motorrad) etwas lauter, wenn man einmal damit, in angemessener Art, durch eine Strasse fährt sagt auch sicher keiner was, nur ist eine öffentliche Strasse weder Renn,- noch Teststrecke. Und gerade wenn man dann (provokannt) auf und ab fährt und das Ding immer auf 7000 Touren dreht damit man ja möglichst viel Lärm macht, dann kann man das mMn nicht mehr mit "das Auto is halt ein bissl lauter" abstempeln.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Nein, aber du hast doch auch keine Steine auf den Kerl geworfen oder ? Ausserdem weiß man nicht ob man er da schon oft vorbeigefahren ist, also ist es mMn sinnlos, da irgendwelche Vermutung aufstellen. Das was man sieht ist jedenfalls nicht in Ordnung. 

Und das Argument mit der Rennstrecke zählt nicht, heutzutage kann man nirgendwo mal etwas lauter durchfahren, mittlerweile gibt es auf vielen Rennstrecken eine maximale db Grenze ! Auf einer Rennstrecke, hallo ? Ich meine mit welchem Auto soll man den auf der Strecke fahren wenn 90db das Limit ist. Nur mal so als Beispiel, ein Aventador schafft 108db, viele Serienfahrzeuge überschreiten unter vollast schon locker die 90db. Da macht doch ein Trackday Spaß, wenn man meist nicht wegen zu lautem Auto fahren darf, die die nur für die Rennstrecke aufgebaut sind, sind sowieso nochmal lauter, da sie kein Kat oder Schalldämpfer brauchen.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nein, aber du hast doch auch keine Steine auf den Kerl geworfen oder ?



Nein natürlich nicht, und Selbstjustiz ist natürlich nie eine Lösung, verstehen dass man da angepisst ist wenn einer meint er müsse unbedingt Krawall machen kann ich aber schon, eben weil ich auch schon selbst erlebt habe wie nervig soetwas sein kann.



> Und das Argument mit der Rennstrecke zählt nicht, heutzutage kann man  nirgendwo mal etwas lauter durchfahren, mittlerweile gibt es auf vielen  Rennstrecken eine maximale db Grenze !


Kommt halt immer drauf an wo die Rennstrecke liegt, wenn die mitten im Nirgenwo liegt verstehe ich deine Beschwerde, gibt es aber Anwohner dann haben die genauso ein Recht auf etwas Ruhe.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2014)

Es gibt auch Anwohner, die bauen direkt neben die Strecke und beschweren sich dann über den Lärm.
Die Dürfen dort jetzt nur noch Samstags Nachmittag trainieren. Obwohl da schon ne Strecke war, da warn die nächsten Häuser ewig weit weg.


----------



## riedochs (2. Juni 2014)

Stimmt Steine sind da eher ungeeignet. Handgranate ist da besser.  Wir hatten hier selbst so einen unterbelichteten Dauerkrachmacher in der Straße der meinte die 30km/h gelten für ihn nicht und er müsse jeden Tag die Beschleunigung seines Focus ST von der Hofausfahrt zur Kreuzung testen. Eines Tages hat er sich mit dem falschen Nachbarn angelegt (nicht uns), danach war Schluss damit. Keine Ahnung was da genau vorgefallen ist, die Gerüchteküche sagt das er eines Morgens fast die Nachbarin überfahren hätte als er mal wieder die Beschleunigung "testen" musste.

Inzwischen ist der Dappes weggezogen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer drauf an wo die Rennstrecke liegt, wenn die mitten im Nirgenwo liegt verstehe ich deine Beschwerde, gibt es aber Anwohner dann haben die genauso ein Recht auf etwas Ruhe.



Man kann es sich auch schön Reden, so oft sind auf Rennstrecken keine Events, selber Schuld wenn man dort wohnt wo eine Rennstrecke ist. Die großen Flughäfen machen auch mit ihren Flugzeugen Lärm und streuben sich dann gegen ein Nachtflugverbot, die dürfen dann viel mehr Lärm machen, aber so ein paar Leute die auf der Strecke ihren Spaß´haben wollen dürfen nicht ?


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Man kann es sich auch schön Reden, so oft sind auf Rennstrecken keine Events, selber Schuld wenn man dort wohnt wo eine Rennstrecke ist. Die großen Flughäfen machen auch mit ihren Flugzeugen Lärm und streuben sich dann gegen ein Nachtflugverbot, die dürfen dann viel mehr Lärm machen, aber so ein paar Leute die auf der Strecke ihren Spaß´haben wollen dürfen nicht ?


 
Das ist ganz einfach, selbst schuld wenn du in Deutschland wohnst... 

Ist ne Scheis aussage oder ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Ne Dekay, hast völlig recht. Ich mag nur nicht wenn Leute wie XE85 sowas dann noch schön reden. Vielleicht ziehe ich ja später mal woanders sind. 


bzw. was haltet ihr von dem ? Gebrauchtwagen: BMW, 320, E30 Coupé 320i H&R CUP, Benzin,
oder lieber einen mit weniger Kilometer, dafür nicht generalüberholt: http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=250016107&asrc=st


----------



## winner961 (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne Dekay, hast völlig recht. Ich mag nur nicht wenn Leute wie XE85 sowas dann noch schön reden. Vielleicht ziehe ich ja später mal woanders sind.
> 
> 
> bzw. was haltet ihr von dem ? Gebrauchtwagen: BMW, 320, E30 Coupé 320i H&R CUP, Benzin,
> oder lieber einen mit weniger Kilometer, dafür nicht generalüberholt: http://www.autoscout24.de/Details.aspx?id=250016107&asrc=st


 
Kauf dir ein kleines Auto und lern fahren. Irgendwas billiges und keinen audi bmw und usw. Damit fährst du nur zu schnell und übernimmst dich. Einen solch alten Hecktriebler zu kontrollieren ist wirklich komplex, vor allem bei unter 0 Celsius. 

Glaub das. Es ist mir erst vor kurzem passiert, dass sich einer meiner besten Freunde übernommen hat mit so einem alten Auto und dadurch einen tödlichen Unfall erlitten hat.


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2014)

Naja so verallgemeinern kann man das nicht.

Du kennst ihn nicht und weiss nicht ob/wie er sich beherrschen kann.
130PS in dem Auto sind zwar flott aber eben auch keine Macht.
Und ob ich jetzt mit nem Ford oder Daimler 200 fahr ->


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Naja ich denke es kommt eher auf die Person und auf den Charakter drauf an, ein Kumpel ist selbst mitm 50 Ps Polo übermotorisiert und ein anderer fährt selbst mit dem 335 von seinem Dad ohne Probleme rum(306 PS)


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

XE85 hat aber vollkommen recht. Nichts jetz gegen dich, aber deine aussage zeigt nur das du dich mit dem Thema nie wirklich auseinander gesetzt hast, so kommen dann aussagen von wegen keiner ist gezwungen in gegenden zu wohnen wo viel Lärm herscht ( tatsächlich ist es so das manche sich das garnicht aussuchen können ) zudem ist es eben in Deutschland so das jeder ein anrecht auf Ruhe hat, aber niemand ein anrecht drauf hat Lärm zu machen. Drum eigentlich meine aussage von wegen selbst schuld, eigentlich wollt ich damit nen auge öffnen. Und was Lärm an Rennstrecken angeht, diese DB Begrenzung hat bestimmte hintergründe auf die jeder selbst kommen kann wenn er sich mit der Thematik befasst. Aber genug dazu. 

Was die beiden BMW bei Autoscout angeht, zu aller erst, es gibt kein E30 Coupe, bzw nur 3-4 sonderumbauten. 
Was den 320er NFL angeht, würd ich mir niemals mehr zulegen, zu wenig Hubraum für 6 Zylinder, d.h untenrum recht träge, muss auf drehzahl gehalten werden damit er nach vorne geht, dabei frisst der sprit ohne ende, 12-15 Liter je nach Fahrweise sind normal. 
Keine aussagekräftigen Bilder der Problemzonen ( Kofferraum Seitentaschen z.b ) Heckblech auschnitt vermutlich versaut für den Auspuff. Vermutlich hat der wohl mal nen Frontreffer gehabt, Spaltmasse sehen komisch aus zwischen Haube und Kotflügel oder einfach nur mies Fotografiert, delle erkennbar am Frontblech mittig. Spaltmass zwischen IS Lippe und Frontblech deuten drauf hin das Klippse fehlen oder Frontblech leicht Schief ist. Aber sind nur vermutungen da die Bilder rein garnix aussagen und zudem recht miese Quali haben.

der andere 320 VFL gleiches Problem mit dem M20B20, dazu ist es noch die Katlose version, daher nur 125 PS, Steuer extrem hoch wegen dem fehlenden Kat, nen 83er VVFL würde ich nur jemanden empfehlen der auch wirklich ahnung vom E30 hat, Zeit hat und Schrauben kann, das ist quasi nen Sammlerfahrzeug, drum auch er etwas höhere Preis. Dafür für Sammler ein paar interessante zubehör teile.

Was den E30 und Fahranfänger angeht, so ganz unrecht hat Winner nicht  Auch wenn man denkt 129Ps is nicht die Weltmacht, der 320i hat ne bestimmte Motorcharakteristik die tükisch sein kann, z.b aus ner Kurve rausbeschleunigen, man kommt an die 4000rpm weil untenrum nix geht, bekommt dann auf einmal nen tritt in den Rücken und das Heck bricht aus weil auf einmal ruckartig ne hohe leitungsentfaltung vorhanden ist, das gepaart mit Billigen Reifen und bisl nasser Strecke und man steht sehr schnell Quer, ist mir auch schon mit nem E30 passiert, nämlich meinem ersten E30 ebenfalls nen 320i und ich hatte davor schon 7 jahre Fahrpraxis, unter anderem mit nem 200Ps Hecktriebler.
Zudem hat der 320 keinerlei elektronische Helfer bestenfalls ABS wenns dazu geordert wurde ( aber auch nur der NFL ) und das Heck ist sehr leicht.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja ich denke es kommt eher auf die Person und auf den Charakter drauf an.


 Stimmt absolut.
Ich empfehle als Anfängerauto auch gerne eher schwache Autos. Sind halt langsamer und dadurch weniger "reizend" was heizen angeht. Wobei ich da eher das Leistungsgewicht meine. Würde nem Anfänger auch einen W124 T-Modell empfehlen. Sind ja robust und stabil - sofern nicht schon durch. Muß nicht immer ein Kleinwagen mit Minimotor sein - Kombi, Van oder Limo mit passender Maschine sind genauso gut.
Wobei jeder Fahranfänger meiner Meinung nach mit seinem ersten Auto (oder dem Wagen, den er regelmäßig fährt/nutzt) ein Fahrsicherheitstraining machen sollte. Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas geringer, dass er sich später überschätzt. Wobei das leider durch "falsche" Freunde leider auch so schon zu oft passiert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Klar die Flughäfen und Flugzeuge haben recht immer und überall Lärm zu machen. Irgendwo kann ich die Lärmbegrenzungen ja verstehen, aber bei solchen Veranstaltungen geht es nunmal lauter zu. Es gibt auch genügend andere Veranstaltungen wo es lauter zugeht. Sowas sollte in Deutschland besser geregelt sein. 
Und ja beim E30 heißt es zwei türige Limusine oder so 

@Paule
sehe ich teilweise genauso, Fahrsicherheitstraining oder bei einem Hecktriebler auch gleich ein Drifttraining, und sich langsam herrantasten. Wer sich durch andere Leute provozieren lässt und dadurch schneller fährt als er will der sollte doch eher Bus und Bahn fahren.


----------



## winner961 (2. Juni 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> XE85 hat aber vollkommen recht. Nichts jetz gegen dich, aber deine aussage zeigt nur das du dich mit dem Thema nie wirklich auseinander gesetzt hast, so kommen dann aussagen von wegen keiner ist gezwungen in gegenden zu wohnen wo viel Lärm herscht ( tatsächlich ist es so das manche sich das garnicht aussuchen können ) zudem ist es eben in Deutschland so das jeder ein anrecht auf Ruhe hat, aber niemand ein anrecht drauf hat Lärm zu machen. Drum eigentlich meine aussage von wegen selbst schuld, eigentlich wollt ich damit nen auge öffnen. Und was Lärm an Rennstrecken angeht, diese DB Begrenzung hat bestimmte hintergründe auf die jeder selbst kommen kann wenn er sich mit der Thematik befasst. Aber genug dazu.
> 
> Was die beiden BMW bei Autoscout angeht, zu aller erst, es gibt kein E30 Coupe, bzw nur 3-4 sonderumbauten.
> Was den 320er NFL angeht, würd ich mir niemals mehr zulegen, zu wenig Hubraum für 6 Zylinder, d.h untenrum recht träge, muss auf drehzahl gehalten werden damit er nach vorne geht, dabei frisst der sprit ohne ende, 12-15 Liter je nach Fahrweise sind normal.
> ...


 
Dazu sind beide verhältnismäßig teuer für 320i. Ich mach mich in letzter Zeit auch auf die Suche nach einem E30 Cabrio und dort sind die 320i relativ möglich in dieser Preiskategorie. Ich tendiere aber eher zum 318i aufgrund der günstigeren Anschaffung und des günstigeren Unterhalts. Dazu wird er vielleicht dann einen zeitgemäßen Motorumbau auf M30 bekommen. Beim E30 ist der Rost dein größter Feind 

 @Kai ich habe meine Meinung nur daraus gebildet, was er hier schreibt und wie er es formuliert.

@paula Ja das mit dem Minimotor stimmt schon. Aber ein W124 T mit Automatik ist ja auch eher ein gemächliches Auto  Obwohl ich bei unserer Parkplatzsituation einen Kleinwagen bevorzuge. 
Zum Thema Fahrsicherheitstraining werde ich auch nochmal gesondert machen, obwohl ich aufgrund meines Hobbys, doch relativ sicher bin beim Autofahren, auch in Extremsituationen


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Wobei jeder Fahranfänger meiner Meinung nach mit seinem ersten Auto (oder dem Wagen, den er regelmäßig fährt/nutzt) ein Fahrsicherheitstraining machen sollte.


 
Ich finde,  das sollte eigentlich jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer machen.  Vielleicht alle zehn Jahre mal oder so,  dann merkt man auch eher,  wie sich die eigene Fahrtechnik und -tauglichkeit mit der Zeit verändert.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

Und es kommt stark aufs Auto drauf an, nen W124 Panzer fährt komplett anders als nen leichtfüssiger Sportlicher E30, vorallem wenn man die Leistungsentfaltung nicht kennt und noch nie mit dem Popometer gefahren ist, genau das macht nämlich mit dem E30 am meisten spass und ist nicht ganz unwichtig also das Popometer. Er hat nen sehr sehr großen Grenzbereich den man aber auch recht früh anfängt, und genau das ist das fatale beim nem Fahranfänger und nem alten Auto das keinerlei Elektronische Helfer hat, so nen Karren muss man fahren und nicht nur Lenken und Gas geben wie bei den ganzen neumodischen Autos, und wenn man dann noch das Fahrschulauto gewohnt ist, viel spass 

@Winner naja die Preise sind absoluter Standart, nen Cab in der Preiskategorie ist meist schon eher Note 4, genauso wie die 6 Zylinder, der Rost is aber nicht der größte Feind, sondern unzureichende Kühlung und mangelhaftes Warmfahren ( siehe Thermisches Problem im bereich 5-6 Zylinder ) oder Kipphebelbruch, genauso wie das Falsche ÖL. Rost ist vollkommen normal wir reden hier von nem Auto was zwischen 20-30 jahre Alt ist !


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Ich denke wenn dann ist es eh sinnvoller sich ein Auto ausm Forum zu holen oder so. Am wichtigsten ist ja sowieso die Basis. Aber eine Auto ohne den ganzen Elektronikkram will ich schon, muss man dann sehen.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

Wobei es in Foren auch viele schwarze Schafe gibt, bei nem Auto wie dem E30 ist es unbedingt ratsam immer jemand dabei zu haben der sich speziel mit dem E30 auch bestens auskennt. 
Auch bei uns im E30-Talk ( immerhin die größte E30 Community Deutschlands ) gibts schwarze scharfe die ihren müll verkaufen.


----------



## winner961 (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn dann ist es eh sinnvoller sich ein Auto ausm Forum zu holen oder so. Am wichtigsten ist ja sowieso die Basis. Aber eine Auto ohne den ganzen Elektronikkram will ich schon, muss man dann sehen.


 
Genau das ist ein fataler Fehler. Man muss sich erst an sowas gewöhnen vor alem im Grenzbereich wie Dekay sagt. Ich fahre berufsbedingt sehr viele verschiedene Autos unterscheidlicher Marken und Baujahre. Deshalb sage ich ein Auto komplett ohne Hilfen überfordert den normalen Fahranfänger einfach weil er es nicht gewohnt ist, dass z-B. das Heck auch bei einem Fronttirebler abhauen kann oder dass ein Auto sein Hinterrad gerne lupft wenn man zu schnell in die Kurve fährt und usw. . Sowas ist alles Erfahrungsache und Übungssache.


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2014)

Oder wenn dir die Front abhaut und munter geradeaus fährt  FWD FTW. *hust*


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Ja und dann übe ich halt, wo is das Problem ? 

Dekay, das ist mir bewusst, das ist ja überall so.


----------



## winner961 (2. Juni 2014)

Kai spricht aus erfahrung  Aber genau solche Situationen meine ich die Überfordern den normalen Fahrschüler wenn er aus seinem Golf mit dem ganzen Schnickschnack und etc austeigt und in ein circa 25 Jahre altes Auto einsteigt.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

Errinert mich an mein ersten karren, 26Ps Heckmotor und Hecktriebler, selbst damit hab ich es geschaft mit 4 mal zu drehen auf der Strasse  Ok gut ich war 14 und hatte bis dato erst knapp ein Jahr erfahrung mit Autos, Aber selbst mit so ner kiste war das möglich. 

Nen E30 ist eigentlich schon sehr easy zu fahren wenn man nicht gleich so nen assi motor wie den 2liter oder 2.5liter hat. 
Nen 316i ist z.b wirklich super zu fahren, auch für Fahranfänger sehr genial, grade wegem dem sehr breiten Grenzbereich verzeiht der viele fehler ( ich empfehle aber hier schon zwingend das M Technik Fahrwerk und die dicken Stabis ). Aber nen 320i z.b hat eben diese Tücke das er ne Leistungsentfaltung hat wie nen alter Turbomotor hat, wie gesagt erst kommt wenig wenig wenig bis 4000rpm dann gibts nen netten tritt in den Rücken, das hat der 325i auch nur nicht ganz so extrem.Dann kommt halt das leichte Heck vom 320 dazu gepaart mit der relativ schweren Front. Da ist eigentlich der 325i am besten, der hat die Batterie im Kofferraum plus ausgleichgewicht und hat nahezu ne 50/50 Gewichtsverteilung, gepaart mit nem guten Fahrwerk für nen tieferen Schwerpunkt ist das nen geiler Kurvenjäger.

Wenns unbedingt nen E30 sein soll mit über 120ps dann nen 318iS für nen Fahranfänger wäre mein Tipp.


----------



## winner961 (2. Juni 2014)

Der 320i ist schon eine böser Motor  

Sow as ähnliches hat mir mein Vater auch erzählt. Damals kurz vor ende seiner Ausbildung hat er sich einen Käfer gekauft mit ca. 50 PS. Das ging auch so lang gut bis der erste Winter kam und er sich dann vier Mal nach dem Abiegen auf einer Landstraße bei uns in der Umgebung gedreht hat  aber es ist gott sei Dank damals nichts passiert. Auch mein vater fuhr zu der Zeit davor sehr viele hecktreibler ala 3er BMW oder eben W124, doch auf diese Situation war er auch nicht vorbereitet trotz der vielen Übung und Erfahrung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Na dann war der erste Karren wohl ein Käfer ? 

Naja, wenn dann dachte ich eher gleich an ein Gewindefahrwerk und evtl. ein Bremsenupgrade.


----------



## winner961 (2. Juni 2014)

Ja war er. Und das zeigt das auch wenig Leistung plus FH böse ins Auge gehen können.

Du weißt was ein gutes Fahrwerk und ein solches Bremsenupgrade kostet ? Da wirst du locker 2000-3000 versenken, die du nie wieder siehtst. Dazu ist das meist mehr als der Wert eines solchen Autos.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

Fiat 126, 

Gewindefahrwerk beim E30 das wird teuer sag ich dir jetz schon, zumindest wenns was fürs Fahrverhalten sein soll und nicht für die Optik. KW Variante 2 rechne mal mit 1200€ + 
Bremsenupgrade nicht zu vernachlässigen in der tat, drum gleich nen 318Is der hat scheiben Rundum, ABS und hat eigentlich auch die große Bremse vom 325i, vollkommen ausreichen für die 136ps. 
Ansonst mal schauen auf 300mm.de da kannst aber gleich mal die 14" Felgen vergessen. Oder gleich auf 5 Loch umbauen. 
Gäb noch ne Variante mit der Bremse von nem RX7, und und und. 

Aber hier gilt halt wie schon geschrieben, erfahrung mit nem E30 und viel schraubererfahrung sind sehr sehr von vorteil.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Tja und ? Warum sollte ich auch so ein Auto verkaufen, wenn dann sollte das Auto ne gute Basis für spätere Umbauten darstellen. Ich mach dann mit dem Auto was ich möchte, und was ich sinnvoll finde und nicht was den Wert steigert oder so. Tuning ist immer verschwendetes Geld, aber auch ein Gaming PC oder so, das Geld siehst du nie wieder. Wenn man so denkt kann man sich bald gar nichts mehr kaufen.

@Dekay: für ein Gewinde 1,2k-1,5k sind doch in Ordnung, für die Optik reichen Tieferlegungsfedern. Wenn dann sollte schon gute Markenqualtiät verbaut werden, wo ich deinen Satz gelesen hatte dachte ich erst du schreibst am Ende was über 2k ^^ 
ABS ist schon von Vorteil, sowas hätte ich dann doch gerne dabei. Naja ich finde größere Bremsen sind immer besser, je schneller das Auto steht umso besser. Und für den Track eigenen sich Serienbremsen meist eh nicht, da sind die Beläge doch schon nach 2 runden mit Semis runter. 
Aber noch habe ich mich für kein Auto entschieden, was dann bei den einzelnen Modellen von Vorteil ist schaue ich dann.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

die 1200€ sind der Einsteigerbereich für nen Gewinde das auf Sportliches Fahren ausgelegt ist, dazu halt gleich die Dicken Stabis vom M3, härtere Stabilager. Ich muss mich allerdings Korrigieren, 1200€ kostet das KW Variante 1 in der regel. 
Siehste wenn du ABS willst wird die wahl beim E30 schon enger, das bedeutet eigentlich, entweder 318iS oder 325i. 
Oder halt einer der ABS als sonderzubehör hat ( zu erkennen an den Scheibenbremsen an der HA ) 
Dann empfehle ich noch das man einen nimmt ohne Schiebedach = Weniger gewicht, niedriger Schwerpunkt 
Allerdings ist dann die auswahl schon recht niedrig und man muss suchen bis man einen E30 mit guter Substanz findet, und man sollte mal mindestens 5000€ einrechnen reine anschaffungskosten.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> sehe ich teilweise genauso, Fahrsicherheitstraining oder bei einem Hecktriebler auch gleich ein Drifttraining, und sich langsam herrantasten. Wer sich durch andere Leute provozieren lässt und dadurch schneller fährt als er will der sollte doch eher Bus und Bahn fahren.


 
Welcher normale Fahrer, und vor allem welcher Fahranfänger, benötigt ein Drifttraining nur weil er einen Hecktriebler fährt? Ich glaube mit einem Fahrsicherheitstraining, auf egal welchem Auto, bist Du gut bedient. 

Btw: Wer meint er benötigt ein Drifttraining sollte IMHO auch besser mit Bus oder Bahn fahren oder sich auf abgesperrte Privatgelände beschränken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

Ein Auto ohne Fahrhilfen überfordert einen Anfänger? Wie gut das es sowas früher nicht mal gab. Und da haben sich auch nicht 1000 Leute pro Tag totgefahren. Wer von Anfang an keinen Bezug zum Auto hat, wird es auch nicht mehr bekommen. Fahrhilfen und ein Fahrer ohne Fahrkönnen verleiten diesen nur dazu schneller zu fahren, als er kann.
Ich hab auch mit 150 PS angefangen, bin mit 18 gleich auf der NOS gefahren und habe nicht ein einziges Mal die Kiste zersägt. Die erste gezeitete Runde war übrigens eine 10:20 BTG. Mitlerweile bin ich runter auf 9:20 und mit den neuen Reifen komme ich diesen Sommer vielleicht in den 8:xx Bereich.

Wenn ich sehe das manche nicht mal nach 20 Jahren Auto fahren simples Untersteuern händeln können und das Lenkrad weiter einschlagen anstatt die Lenkung zurück zu nehmen, dann ist denen nicht mehr zu helfen. Die werden immer so weitergurken. Viele Kilometer und Jahre Fahrerfahrung machen einen nicht zu einem guten Fahrer. Das einzige was man da lernt ist den Verkehr einzuschätzen. Ein Ottonormalfahrer schafft es ja oft nicht mal ein Auto auf trockener Straße in schnelleren Kurven (140 km/h+) ins ESP zu treiben. Wie ein kleiner Rutscher bei der Geschwindigkeit ausgeht, kann man sich dann denken.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Nein nicht für die Straße sondern erstmal um zu wissen wie das mit seinem Fahrzeug funktioniert wie es sich im Grenzbereich verhält und wie man das sicher macht. Natürlich driftet man nicht im BEreich der STVO. Denn ich denke mal von einmal Fahrsicherheitstraining bist du noch kein guter Fahrer. Ausserdem macht es auch Spaß und du kannst dein Auto mal im Grenzbereich testen, ich würde es vorzugsweise da eher machen als im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Auto ohne Fahrhilfen überfordert einen Anfänger? Wie gut das es sowas früher nicht mal gab. Und da haben sich auch nicht 1000 Leute pro Tag totgefahren. Wer von Anfang an keinen Bezug zum Auto hat, wird es auch nicht mehr bekommen. Fahrhilfen und ein Fahrer ohne Fahrkönnen verleiten diesen nur dazu schneller zu fahren, als er kann.
> Ich hab auch mit 150 PS angefangen, bin mit 18 gleich auf der NOS gefahren und habe nicht ein einziges Mal die Kiste zersägt. Die erste gezeitete Runde war übrigens eine 10:20 BTG. Mitlerweile bin ich runter auf 9:20 und mit den neuen Reifen komme ich diesen Sommer vielleicht in den 8:xx Bereich.
> 
> Wenn ich sehe das manche nicht mal nach 20 Jahren Auto fahren simples Untersteuern händeln können und das Lenkrad weiter einschlagen anstatt die Lenkung zurück zu nehmen, dann ist denen nicht mehr zu helfen. Die werden immer so weitergurken. Viele Kilometer und Jahre Fahrerfahrung machen einen nicht zu einem guten Fahrer. Das einzige was man da lernt ist den Verkehr einzuschätzen. Ein Ottonormalfahrer schafft es ja oft nicht mal ein Auto auf trockener Straße in schnelleren Kurven (140 km/h+) ins ESP zu treiben. Wie ein kleiner Rutscher bei der Geschwindigkeit ausgeht, kann man sich dann denken.


 
Lehne dich mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, was viele sehr sehr viele vergessen, in den 70er oder 80er jahren haben sich wirklich mehr Leute zu Tod gefahren als heute, nur wurde das nicht so bekannt, weil es einfach nicht so eine große Informationsquelle wie das Internet oder TV gab, grad die jüngere Generation welche die 70er oder 80er nicht wirklich erlebt hat schätzt das immer wieder falsch ein.  Und was deine angaben zu den Rundenzeiten angeht, Pics or Vids or it didn´t Happend  Nicht jeder wird mit Benzin im Blut gebohren, und Fahrerfahrung ist eine sache, man lernt aber nie Grenzbereiche kennen, bzw man lernt nicht kühlen Kopf zu behalten und die unbewusten Reaktionen zu beherschen. Nichts ersetzt ein Fahrsicherheitstraining, oder viel erfahrung im Grenzbereich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Er hat doch seinen Kanal mit Videos NoS usw. (Youtube)


Dekay kennst du ihn hier: Bild: img_65219wkgf.jpg - abload.de
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_053946j0w.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nein nicht für die Straße sondern erstmal  um zu wissen wie das mit seinem Fahrzeug funktioniert wie es sich im  Grenzbereich verhält und wie man das sicher macht. Natürlich driftet man  nicht im BEreich der STVO. Denn ich denke mal von einmal  Fahrsicherheitstraining bist du noch kein guter Fahrer. Ausserdem macht  es auch Spaß und du kannst dein Auto mal im Grenzbereich testen, ich  würde es vorzugsweise da eher machen als im öffentlichen  Straßenverkehr.


 Driften ist sowieso eine ganz andere Welt. Ich persönlich finde RWD Drift unglaublich schwer, weil es überhaubt nicht mein Fahrstil ist. Ich hab auch mal etliche Stunden damit zugebracht mit ner alten C-Klasse und nem e46 330i zu driften. Einfache Powerslides aus ner Ecke raus sind auf jeden Fall machbar, kein großes Thema nach ein paar versuchen. Kombinationsdrifts und Bremsdrift endet bei mir fast immer mit nem U-Turn.  Einen RWD im Vergleich zu einem AWD zu driften ist für mich brutal schwer, weil man beim RWD extrem fein mit dem Gas umgehen muss. Nen bischen zu viel und du bekommst ihn nicht mehr zurück. Beim AWD ist das kein Thema. Da dosiert man relativ großzügig das Gas, es muss nur immer genug Schlupf da sein. 
FWD Drift... naja. Ziehen, rutschen, vollgas, zuende.

Ich finde es persönlich deutlich leichter ein Auto auf der letzten Rille durch eine Kurve zu fahren oder im letzten Moment anzubremsen, als eine Kurve schön gleichmäßig zu driften. Bei mir kommt mehr oder weniger immer ein "Zweckdrift" dabei rum. Der Drift sieht nicht gut aus, sondern dient nur dazu nicht abzufliegen oder flotter um die Kurve zu kommen. Wenn ich anfangen würde Auto zu fahren, dann würde ich erst Grundfahrkenntnisse trainieren wie Anbremsen, Zwischengas, Kurven fahren, fangen, Linksbremsen usw... und mich dann um drifts kümmern.




dekay55 schrieb:


> Lehne dich mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, was  viele sehr sehr viele vergessen, in den 70er oder 80er jahren haben  sich wirklich mehr Leute zu Tod gefahren als heute, nur wurde das nicht  so bekannt, weil es einfach nicht so eine große Informationsquelle wie  das Internet oder TV gab, grad die jüngere Generation welche die 70er  oder 80er nicht wirklich erlebt hat schätzt das immer wieder falsch ein.   Und was deine angaben zu den Rundenzeiten angeht, Pics or Vids or it  didn´t Happend  Nicht jeder wird mit Benzin im Blut gebohren, und  Fahrerfahrung ist eine sache, man lernt aber nie Grenzbereiche kennen,  bzw man lernt nicht kühlen Kopf zu behalten und die unbewusten  Reaktionen zu beherschen. Nichts ersetzt ein Fahrsicherheitstraining,  oder viel erfahrung im Grenzbereich.


 Früher sind deutlich mehr Leute gestorben, weil es in den Autos nicht annähernd so gute Sicherheitssysteme gab. Das darf man nicht vergessen. Heute ist ein Auffahrunfall mit 50 kein großes Thema mehr. Da sollte man mit angelegtem Gurt kein Problem haben zu überleben. Früher sah das schon anders aus. Ich möchte in einem Käfer nicht mit 50 irgendwo vorfahren.

Fahrsicherheitstrainings sind gut, keine Frage aber zu kurz. Da bekommt man nur etwas mit auf den Weg und muss es dann hinterher umsetzen. Videos von meinen ersten Runden habe ich leider nicht, da ich da noch keine GoPro hatte.  Mein Vadder hat auf dem Beifahrersitz gesessen mit der Stopuhr. Aber auf meinem Youtube Channel sind nen paar flotte Runden dabei. "Die" 9:20 ist leider nicht mit dabei aber eine andere Runde die 9:20 geworden wäre, wenn auf der Döttinger Höhe nicht Gelb gewesen wäre. Aber keine Angst, dieses Jahr kommen noch mehr Videos vom Bilster Berg und NOS.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich anfangen würde Auto zu fahren, dann würde ich erst *Grundfahrkenntnisse* trainieren wie Anbremsen, *Zwischengas*, Kurven fahren, fangen, *Linksbremsen* usw... und mich dann um drifts kümmern.


 
Du hast mir mal wieder den Tag gerettet.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das einzige was man da lernt ist den Verkehr einzuschätzen. Ein Ottonormalfahrer schafft es ja oft nicht mal ein Auto auf trockener Straße in schnelleren Kurven (140 km/h+) ins ESP zu treiben. Wie ein kleiner Rutscher bei der Geschwindigkeit ausgeht, kann man sich dann denken.



Warum sollte er das tun wollen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du hast mir mal wieder den Tag gerettet.


 Wer nicht Anfahren kann oder Schalten oder womöglich Lenken, der sollte sich eher nicht mit Sachen wie Grenzbereich oder driften auseinandersetzen.  Wenn man driften will, dann sind die aufgezählten Sachen alles Grundfahrkenntnisse, weil man sie alle dazu braucht. Ein Drift ohne diese Sachen geht nunmal nicht.



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das tun wollen?


 Das war ein Beispiel, wie wenig ein "Ottonormalfahrer" Fahrer sein Auto wirklich beherrscht.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war ein Beispiel, wie wenig ein "Ottonormalfahrer" Fahrer sein Auto wirklich beherrscht.



Man sollte Vllt noch wissen, dass ich noch keinen  Führerschein habe, daher bleibt meine Frage bestehen. 
Was hat "Auto ins ESP treiben" mit "Fahrzeugbeherrschung" zu tun?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Naja zwischengas halte ich auch für wichtig, was machst du den bei flotter fahrweise, und abbremsen und zurückschalten für eine kurve, manche Autos reagieren auf diesen Vorgang (Drehzahlschwankung) und das Heck bricht aus, dann lieber mit der Heel-Toe Technik Zwischengas geben. 


@FrozenEYZ 
Das die Leute nicht im Grenzbereich fahren können und auch nciht wissen was das Auto macht, ab dem Moment fährt eher das Auto mit ihnen als sie das AUto.


PS: Bei Assetto Corsa finde ich driften auch wesentlich schwieriger als ne schnelle runde zu fahren. Jaja ich weiß Computerspiel, aber trotzdem, einen Drift dort lange zu halten und den Wagen auch dementsprechend wieder aufzufangen und richtig Gegenlenken ist schon nicht so einfach, Leider gibt es dort noch keine richtigen AWDs ala Evo


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Man sollte Vllt noch wissen, dass ich noch  keinen  Führerschein habe, daher bleibt meine Frage bestehen.
> Was hat "Auto ins ESP treiben" mit "Fahrzeugbeherrschung" zu tun?


 Das ESP setzt je nach Hersteller schon bei 70-80% der möglichen Querbeschleunigung ein. Das ESP hält dich davon ab in den Bereich des Haftungsabrisses zu kommen. Wenn man es nicht schafft so schnell zu fahren, dass man das ESP ans arbeiten bekommt, dann ist man nicht sonderlich schnell unterwegs.  Wenn jemand erzählt das er sein ESP nicht abschalten braucht, weil das erst extrem spät anspricht und er aber trotzdem "richtig schnell" in seinen Augen unterwegs ist heißt das nichts andere als: Er gurkt so langsam durch die Gegend, dass er meilenweit vom Grenzbereich ist aber fühlt sich saumäßig schnell.

Das trifft nicht unbedingt auf das ESP von Sportwagen zu. Dort spricht es wirklich spät an. Bei normalen Serienwagen trift es das aber schon recht gut.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das die  Leute nicht im Grenzbereich fahren können und auch nciht wissen was das  Auto macht, ab dem Moment fährt eher das Auto mit ihnen als sie das  AUto.


+1


----------



## Beam39 (2. Juni 2014)

Oh weh..


----------



## Mosed (2. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich anfangen würde Auto zu fahren, dann würde ich erst Grundfahrkenntnisse trainieren wie Anbremsen, Zwischengas, Kurven fahren, fangen, Linksbremsen usw... und mich dann um drifts kümmern.


 
Bezogen auf den Strassenverkehr?
Wenn ich mich richtig zurückerinnere, ist das was du meinst kein Zwischengas. Du meinst beim Einkuppeln schon Gas geben, oder? Klar - das ist völlig normal. Sollte es zumindest sein, denn sonst ist der Schaltvorgang sehr unsanft. Aber echtes Zwischengas kostet Zeit und ist völlig sinnlos.
Und mit links bremsen ist im Strassenverkehr wohl recht überflüssig. Wozu soll das gut sein? Das macht man nicht mal bei ner Automatik. Der linke Fuß ist zum Kuppeln oder gar nichts tun da.




			
				exciteletsplay schrieb:
			
		

> naja zwischengas halte ich auch für wichtig, was machst du den bei flotter fahrweise


Wie definierst du Zwischengas? Die Originaldefinition oder die heutige, die eigentlich nichts mit Zwischengas zu tun hat?
Ich würde sagen: Einfach in den nächsten Gang schalten?! Klappt völlig problemlos und ohne Rucken.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Ne ich meinte beim Runterschalten so Gas geben noch, während du Kupplung und Bremse drückst, das die Drehzahl angehoben wird und nicht abrupt die Drehzahl sich ändert, weil normal sinkt ja die Drehzahl im ausgekuppelten zustand, und dann geht sie durchs runterschalten wieder doll hoch, manche Autos reagieren da allergisch drauf, und dann kann das Heck rumkommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne ich meinte beim Runterschalten so Gas geben noch, während du Kupplung und Bremse drückst, das die Drehzahl angehoben wird und nicht abrupt die Drehzahl sich ändert, weil normal sinkt ja die Drehzahl im ausgekuppelten zustand, und dann geht sie durchs runterschalten wieder doll hoch, manche Autos reagieren da allergisch drauf, und dann kann das Heck rumkommen.


 Kurzgefasst: Eliminieren von Schleppmoment beim Einkuppeln in der Anbremsphase.

Sollte man bei Hecktrieblern in der Anbremsphase immer machen, weil sonst das Einkuppeln wie ein zupfen an der Handbremse wirkt, vorallem mit großvolumigen Motoren.



Mosed schrieb:


> Bezogen auf den Strassenverkehr?
> Wenn ich mich  richtig zurückerinnere, ist das was du meinst kein Zwischengas. Du  meinst beim Einkuppeln schon Gas geben, oder? Klar - das ist völlig  normal. Sollte es zumindest sein, denn sonst ist der Schaltvorgang sehr  unsanft. Aber echtes Zwischengas kostet Zeit und ist völlig sinnlos.
> Und  mit links bremsen ist im Strassenverkehr wohl recht überflüssig. Wozu  soll das gut sein? Das macht man nicht mal bei ner Automatik. Der linke  Fuß ist zum Kuppeln oder gar nichts tun da.


Um ein Auto von A nach B zu rollen braucht man keine der oben genannten Fähigkeiten. Das war darauf bezogen das Excite nach seinem Führerschein gleich was mit driften im Sinn hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne ich meinte beim Runterschalten so Gas geben noch, während du Kupplung und Bremse drückst, das die Drehzahl angehoben wird und nicht abrupt die Drehzahl sich ändert, weil normal sinkt ja die Drehzahl im ausgekuppelten zustand, und dann geht sie durchs runterschalten wieder doll hoch, manche Autos reagieren da allergisch drauf, und dann kann das Heck rumkommen.


 
Normalerweise brauchst du kein Zwischengas.  Das Getriebe wird schon passend synchronisiert,  da wird es kein plötzliches Rucken geben. Insofern fällt mir auch keine Situation ein,  in der du mehr als zwei der drei Pedale gleichzeitig brauchst. 

Entweder nutzt du Gas und Kupplung wie gewohnt,   Bremse und Kupplung,   

oder bei SEHR sportlichem Fahren kann vielleicht auch Gas und Bremse gleichzeitig Sinn machen (wobei das eigentlich nur im Querbetrieb sinnvoll sein kann),   aber da brauchst du dann wiederum die Kupplung nicht. 

Wann brauchst du alle drei Pedale gleichzeitig?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Na beim Eliminieren von Schleppmoment beim Einkuppeln in der Anbremsphase, besonders bei älteren RWD Fahrzeugen, nennt sich dann Heel-Toe Technik oder so-


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Normalerweise brauchst du kein Zwischengas.  Das Getriebe wird schon passend synchronisiert,  da wird es kein plötzliches Rucken geben. Insofern fällt mir auch keine Situation ein,  in der du mehr als zwei der drei Pedale gleichzeitig brauchst.
> 
> Entweder nutzt du Gas und Kupplung wie gewohnt,   Bremse und Kupplung,
> 
> ...



Noch nie nen Auto schnell gefahren? Scheint so. Wenn du eine Kurve mit einem RWD Fahrzeug anbremst und dabei runterschaltest, dann musst du zwingend mit der Hacke des rechten Fußes oder der Seite Gas geben. Andernfalls musst du extrem langsam einkuppeln, sonst gibt es einen Dreher. Durch das Einkuppeln bekommst du so viel Schleppmoment auf die Hinterräder, dass ein eh schon leichtes Heck sofort weggeht. Solltest du dieses lange Kupplung schleifen zu oft machen bekommst du ordendlich Temperatur in die Kupplung. Außerdem geht einem viel Zeit auf diese Weise verloren. Man kann Kurven nicht schnell fahren ohne Gas zu geben, weil man sonst extrem an Geschwindigkeit verliert.


----------



## Mosed (2. Juni 2014)

Man kann auch einfach beim Einkuppeln mehr Gas geben bzw. vor dem Einkuppeln schon wieder Gas geben, um die Drehzahl hoch zu halten?!
Wenn man richtig schnell schaltet bleibt gar keine Zeit, um Bremse, Kupplung und Gas gleichzeitig zu treten.
So ein Fahrstil scheint mir für den Strassenverkehr aber auch ungeeignet. Und Rennstreckenerfahrung haben die wenigsten.

Aber so oder so: Wer wirklich sportlich fahren will, hat ein Auto ohne einfache (manuelle) Trennkupplung. Das ist nur Zugkraftunterbrechung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wenn man richtig schnell schaltet bleibt gar keine Zeit, um Bremse, Kupplung und Gas gleichzeitig zu treten.
> So ein Fahrstil scheint mir für den Strassenverkehr aber auch ungeeignet. Und Rennstreckenerfahrung haben die wenigsten.


 Wenn man das nicht übt, bekommt man das auch nicht auf die Reihe.
Im normalen Straßenverkehr schalte ich auch selten mit Zwischengas beim Bremsen runter, weil es in normalen Schuhen unbequem ist. Wenn ich in extrem Siturationen komme, dann mache ich es natürlich trotzdem. Im Alltag bremse ich, lupfe kurz die Bremse, schalte mit Zwischengas runter und bremse dann weiter.
Auf der Rennstrecke habe ich Fahrerschuhe an, mit denen das gemüdlich geht.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab nen Dejavu ..... 

Und Assetto Corso drifts mit echt zu vergleichen, also wirklich, zum einen is das Game ne Alpha, zum zweiten is die Physik nicht ausgereift und hat nur wenig momentan mit echten Fahrzeugen zu tun, merkt ICH besonders beim E30 in Assetto. 

BTW Ich glaube der gezeigte Rally BMW ist in der tat bei uns im Talk, wir haben dort eine versteckte Motorsport rubrik ich bin mir recht sicher ihn dort schon gesehen zu haben. 

Achja es hat nen guten grund warum wir diesen bereich unsichtbar für unsere User und Gaeste gemacht haben und nur ausgewaehlte Motorsportler dort reinkommen ( und zwar jene die nachweisen können das sie im Motorsport aktiv sind ) damit genau solche Stammtischgespraeche wie hier unterbunden werden. 

Hier mal paar schöne Videos was alte Autos ohne Elektrische Helfer und Fahrer die sich übernommen haben angeht, wirklich sehr sehenswert 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xwc54G2Ur8 

Wenn man das mit heutigen Autos mal vergleich faellt sicher auf das 70% der Crashes mit nem aktuellen Fahrzeug und seinen Elektrischen Helferlein niemals passiert waere


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

Und siehe da, fast keine der Unfälle wäre Heute passiert. Allerdings nicht wegen ESP und Co, sondern weil sich Autos nicht mehr überschlagen wegen einem Dreher und die Leute nicht mehr aus den Autos geschleudert werden dank Gurten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Nein ich wollte nie AC mit RL vergleichen, sondern nur im Spiel ein Vergleich aufstellen. Natürlich kannst du ein Game niemals mit der Realität vergleichen.


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2014)

Also ich darf solche Dinge ja nicht mitreden weil ich mein Auto noch nicht wirklich oft im Grenzbereich hatte.
Aber Spitze-Hacke wende ich auch des öfteren beim runterschalten an. Könnt ihr jetzt albern finden aber ich finde das ganz angenehm.

Zum Thema FWD Drift:  So quer umme Ecke schliddern.... Naja.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

Wobei GT Legends wirklich nahe an der Realitaet ist, oder Race07. 


Und joar viele der unfaelle waere nicht passiert, aber nich nur wegen Gurten, sondern weil elektrische helferlein vorher eingreifen  Trotzdem kann keiner im grenzbereich fahren, ich wette die gleichen Fahrer, gleiche Faehigkeit und kein Crash waere passiert. Das wollt ich damit eher verdeutlichen. 

Oder ich hab das falsche Video gepostet habs mir jetz nich angesehen weilsch nebenbei am Essen kochen bin


----------



## watercooled (2. Juni 2014)

Sehr realistisch finde ich rFactor, Race 07 und GT-R. Wobei mir Rachid irgendwie am meisten liegt.
Richard Burns Rally wäre auch bemerkenswert, aber ist ja was ganz anderes.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

GT Legends ist echt gut, damit habe ich schon ne Menge virtuelle Runden in der grünen Hölle gedreht, bevor ich nen Auto hatte.  Vor meiner ersten Fahrstunde habe ich 4 Stunden GT Legends gezoggt und bin dann mit den Fahrschul Golf 4 Diesel losgequalmt.  Die Lenkung war so ausgeschlagen, das man nur durch kontinuierliches rechts und links lenken auf Kurs bleiben konnte.

Mein erstes Mal Zwischengas habe ich auch in diesem Golf probiert. Der Fahrlehrer meinte das es wichtiger bei der Prüfung sei die Verkehrsregeln zu beachten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Ja GT Legends geht leider bei mir nicht, habe es 2 mal probiert zu installieren, erstmal windows selbstreparatur 2. mal musste ich windows neu installieren, keine ahnnung was da los war, nun  fasse ich es nimmer an.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

Das ist schade, denn das Game vermittelt eben wirklich nen guten eindruck was Fahren im Grenzbereich angeht. Achja so ohne weiteres laeuft GT-L nicht auf Windows 7 dank dem scheis Starforce Kopierschutz, da must bisl Patchen oder die richtige Version ohne Starforce haben. Und muss als Admin ausgeführt werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Kann ich das noch woanders direkt bei Steam oder so kaufen, dann kaufe ich es halt nochmal nur bei meiner CD Version habe ich halt Angst das es mir nochmal das Windoof zerschießt. Ich glaube da wo er neustarten will fährt er quasi runter und nie wieder hoch. Also nur Systemreparatur oder halt windoof kaputt.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juni 2014)

Das liegt am Starforce, installieren und direkt Patchen und auf keinen fall starten ohne Patch
Auser du hast die Version von der Computer Bild, dann auf keinen fall Patchen !


----------



## Beam39 (3. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne ich meinte beim Runterschalten so Gas geben noch, während du Kupplung und Bremse drückst, das die Drehzahl angehoben wird und nicht abrupt die Drehzahl sich ändert, weil normal sinkt ja die Drehzahl im ausgekuppelten zustand, und dann geht sie durchs runterschalten wieder doll hoch, manche Autos reagieren da allergisch drauf, und dann kann das Heck rumkommen.


 
Seit wann wird beim Zwischengas die Kupplung durchgetreten und währenddessen Gas gegeben? Junge, bitte.. LERN fahren, und dann komm und versuch hier mitzureden.


Dank gewisser Personen geht hier das Wesentliche völlig flöten. Ständig is davon die Rede wie schlecht alle anderen fahren und wie gut, toll, überragend, schnell, super und toll man selber fährt und man überhaupt der tollste und schnellste überhaupt ist und alles was die anderen sagen/ meinen/ denken völliger Unfug und Schwachsinn seie. Meine Güte..

Kein Wunder das hier kaum einer mehr reinschreibt.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich verweise mal auf Wikipedia ...

Zwischengas


----------



## ich558 (3. Juni 2014)

Interessanter Artikel dachte immer Zwischengas ist nur zum Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2014)

Zwischengas ist im Alltag völlig überflüssig. Wenn ich aber man durch Serpentinen fahre mache ich das teilweise auch. Im normalen Straßenverkehr wäre MIR das eindeutig zu blöd.


----------



## ich558 (3. Juni 2014)

Vorallem total aufwendig wenn man das bei jedem Gangwechsel machen sollte hab's heut mal probiert


----------



## Beam39 (3. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Vorallem total aufwendig wenn man das bei jedem Gangwechsel machen sollte hab's heut mal probiert


 
Die Schnelligkeit kommt mit der Zeit, im Alltag wie Riverna bereits meinte aber völlig überflüssig. Es gibt ja diese Prolls die meinen so schalten zu können/ müssen, der Großteil von denen bleibt dann halt die ganze Zeit über auf der Kupplung und reden dann von Zwischengas..


----------



## ich558 (3. Juni 2014)

Aber wenn dir Kupplung dadurch angeblich so geschont wird wärs ja gar nicht so verkehrt....?


----------



## watercooled (3. Juni 2014)

Ich denke da immer noch an die Worte meines Fahrlehrers...
Der hat sein ehemaliges Fahrschulauto weiterverkauft und irgendwann später mal wieder gesehen. 
Da hatte der Hobel knapp 300k drauf und das mit der ersten Kupplung.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber wenn dir Kupplung dadurch angeblich so geschont wird wärs ja gar nicht so verkehrt....?



Das kannsts vergessen. Wenn man es perfekt machen würde, dann hätte ein einen theoretischen positiven Einfluss auf die Kupplung und die anderen genannten Bauteile - letztlich sind die ja auch auf normale Schaltungen ausgelegt... In Realität dürfte man aber, gerade wenn es schnell gehen muss, in den allerseltesten Fällen eine perfekte Drehzahlsynchronisierung beim Einkuppeln erreichen, so dass der Vorteil wirklich nur theoretisch ist. 

Wenn man normal schaltet und das dann auch sauber (sprich die Kupplung auch wirklich trennt - was keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist!) ist so ne Kupplung ja auch recht langlebig. Kaputt gehts halt dann wenn man nicht sauber kuppelt und wenn man die Kupplung nicht zügig wieder schließt. Der Stoß beim Schalten ist absolut vernachlässigbar.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich denke da immer noch an die Worte meines Fahrlehrers...
> Der hat sein ehemaliges Fahrschulauto weiterverkauft und irgendwann später mal wieder gesehen.
> Da hatte der Hobel knapp 300k drauf und das mit der ersten Kupplung.


 
Ich hab jetzt inzwischen auch 176.000km auf der ersten Kupplung .


----------



## watercooled (3. Juni 2014)

Und ich 115k und die ist am Ende


----------



## winner961 (3. Juni 2014)

Mensch Kai musst sauberer Kuppeln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2014)

Meine ist bei 120000 noch top gewesen hab die aber trotzdem rausgeschmissen, weil das Getriebe eh draußen war. Für mehr als 2 Tage Arbeit scheiß auf die 250€ für Scheibe, Druckplatte und Ausrücker. Und das obwohl die Kupplung immer NOS und auch mal Starts bei 2500-4000 rpm und Vollgas gesehen hat. Solange man die nicht zu heiß fährt oder den Dauerschleifer macht, passiert da nix dran.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und ich 115k und die ist am Ende


 
Lern fahren!


----------



## watercooled (3. Juni 2014)

Die war schon beim Kauf so. Neue liegt ja schon hier, ist aber normal bei dem Auto.
115k mit der ersten sind beim VTS eigentlich eh schon sehr viel...

Aber das Thema hatten wir schonmal.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2014)

Meine erste Kupplung ist bei 138.000 Kilometer kaputt gegangen. Sie hat zwar noch nicht geschliffen, aber war beim anfahren schon leicht ruppig. Hab sie dann direkt durch eine Stage 1 Kupplung ersetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2014)

Der Kupplungsverschleiß variiert auch stark von Auto zu Auto.
Das 1er M Coupé hat z.B. einen sehr hohen Verschleiß, da die Kupplung etwas zu klein dimensioniert ist. Manche haben die nach 10-20k km schon platt.


----------



## riedochs (4. Juni 2014)

Wir hatten in unserem alten Passat bei 240tkm immer noch die erste Kupplung drin als wir den in Zahlung gegeben haben.


----------



## JC88 (4. Juni 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## marvinj (4. Juni 2014)

Hey,
was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Downsizing? 1,0 - 1,4l Motoren mit turbo auf 150PS gezüchtet. Taugen die in euren Augen etwas, oder würdet ihr lieber zu einem klassischen Sauger mit zb 1,8l greifen?
Eure Meinugen rund um Belastungsgrenzen, Sound und Verbrauch auch gern mit Erfahrungen würden mich interessieren! 
(Einfach zitieren damit ich es auch sehe^^)

Haut rein^^


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2014)

Rein vom Wirkungsgrad eines Motors macht ein Turbo einfach Sinn. Ich persönlich finde, dass sich "aktuelle" Turbomotoren auch sehr angenehm fahren (und mein 5zyl. Turbo auch schick klingt).

Haltbarkeit ist von so vielen Teilen abhängig dass ich da keinen Grund sehe Grundsätzlich auf Turbo zu schimpfen. Die Schweden haben Jahrzehnte Benziner mit Turbos gebaut ohne dass sie für große Ausfallquoten bekannt wurden.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hey,
> was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Downsizing? 1,0 - 1,4l Motoren mit turbo auf 150PS gezüchtet. Taugen die in euren Augen etwas, oder würdet ihr lieber zu einem klassischen Sauger mit zb 1,8l greifen?
> Eure Meinugen rund um Belastungsgrenzen, Sound und Verbrauch auch gern mit Erfahrungen würden mich interessieren!
> (Einfach zitieren damit ich es auch sehe^^)
> ...



Ich kenne den 1,2l TSI  von VW ganz gut. 

Ehrlich gesagt, im Alltag reicht der ganz gut aus.  Mit bis zu 175NM ist man damit im Verkehr nicht der langsamste. 
Auf der Autobahn machts nur mäßig viel Spaß,  da muss man ihn schon etwas treten,  und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist auch eher beschränkt (unserer schafft so 180-185km/h).   Dafür frisst er selbst dann gerade mal 11,5l. 

Im Alltag fährt man dafür meist deutlich über den Werksangaben,  da man die kleineren Motoren auch immer mehr tritt. Ich gehe jede Wette ein,  dass man mit dem 1,4er nicht mehr brauchen würde  

Sound ist ein lustiges Thema:  Der Mini-Motor hat quasi keinen   Man hört das Ding so gut wie garnicht, und spüren tut man ihn auch nicht (ich bin ansonsten fast nur Diesel gefahren, da hat man immer diese leichten Vibrationen im Fahrzeug, die einem auch ohne Blick aufs Armaturenbrett sagen ob der Motor läuft). 
Von außen hört man ihn ebenfalls so gut wie garnicht, es sei denn man steht direkt dahinter.   Hier hat VW ein bisschen am Sounding gedreht, sodass die AGA sogar ganz ok klingt. 

Haltbarkeit ist eigentlich auch ganz ok,  bis auf so ein paar arttypische Krankheiten, wie bspw bei den TSIs die Steuerkette ...  


Im Alltag und als Vernunft-Motor finde ich die kleinen eigentlich ganz gut,  aber ein größerer Motor macht natürlich mehr Spaß


----------



## roadgecko (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe hier mal eine kleine übersicht für den EcoBoost.

Ob da jetzt mehr oder weniger Ausfall dabei ist wie bei einem Sauger weiß ich nicht. 
Aufjedenfall möchte ich das frühe Drehmoment nicht mehr missen.


----------



## marvinj (4. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den 1,2l TSI  von VW ganz gut.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, im Alltag reicht der ganz gut aus.  Mit bis zu 175NM ist man damit im Verkehr nicht der langsamste.
> Auf der Autobahn machts nur mäßig viel Spaß,  da muss man ihn schon etwas treten,  und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist auch eher beschränkt (unserer schafft so 180-185km/h).   Dafür frisst er selbst dann gerade mal 11,5l.
> ...



Wow, sehr interessant. Danke 
Das mit den Werksangaben war ja fast schon zu befürchten...Sind dann auch so sicher um die 6 Liter, ide er im Stadtverkehr schluckt, oder?
Schon einmal mit dem Turbo beim 1,2er Probleme gehabt?
Ich fahr nen 2,0l mit 140 PS. Gut, ist auch nichtmehr der Neuste, allerdings gefällt mir Sound und Druck, grade im unteren Drehzahlbereich sehr gut. Ab 4k Umdrehungen denke ich, ich sitz in nem Sportwagen^^
Dafür fahr ich sehr sparsam. Meist nur 1-2k Umdrehungen und verbrauch so im Schnitt 8l, das sind 1,5 weniger als Werksangabe  

Nun klar, 1,2 ist wie du schon sagtest ein Vernunftmotor, allerdings will ich mir ja auch keine Krücke kaufen wollen


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

Generell finde ich den Weg hin zu den Turbos gut. Damit fährt sich einfach entspannter.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Im Alltag fährt man dafür meist deutlich über den Werksangaben,  da man die kleineren Motoren auch immer mehr tritt. Ich gehe jede Wette ein,  dass man mit dem 1,4er nicht mehr brauchen würde


 
Das ist erst mal nicht richtig. Einen kleinen Turbo tritt man tendenziell weniger als ein gleich starken Sauger. Ist auch klar, wenn man auf die Leistungskurve schaut. Wenn ich eben nur bis 2 drehen muss beim Turbo und beim Sauger für die gleiche Leistung bis 4, dann ist es eben nicht der Turbo der mehr getreten wird. Auf der Autobahn ist das Drehzahlniveau auch erheblich niedriger als bei nem Sauger bzw. es werden größere Getriebespreizungen möglich. Das senkt den Verbrauch schon massiv.

Das die kleinen oftmals ganz ordentlich saufen liegt u.a. daran, dass viele der Fahrer einfach so fahren wie bei ihren alten Saugern und die Möglichkeiten gar nicht ausnutzen. Wenn man seine Fahrweise dem Fahrzeug bzw. dem Antriebsstrang anpasst kann man da schon noch was holen. Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass die Motoren generell völlig frei von Kinderkrankheiten oder Konstruktionsmängeln sind, aber es gibt gute und sehr gute Beispiele für Downsizing - man muss nicht immer die kranken VW Teile heranziehen in die Diskussion.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich halte die Haltbarkeit der Motoren für unauffällig.....allerdings hat ein Turbo-Motor halt ein Teil mehr welches kaputt gehen kann --> der Turbo.
Man kann da Glück oder Pech haben, mein Vater fährt einen Skoda Octavia 1,4 TSI (120PS)....und sagen wir mal er gehört nicht zu den "sportlichen" Fahrern^^....der erste Turbo war nach 30tkm platt......laut Skoda-Werkstatt:"....sowas hatten wir noch NIE...." 
Wie dem auch sei, der neue Turbo kam auf Garantie und läuft seit etwas mehr als 60tkm problemlos.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Juni 2014)

Grüßt euch Leute, 

Nach langer Zeit als stiller Mitleser wollt ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. 

Thema Kupplung mein alter Zaffi hatte sogar bei 190K noch die erste Kupplung. (2.2)

@JC88 Glückwunsch und Knitterfreie fahrt? Wie viel PS hat der Hobel?  


Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, der Leasing Vertrag meines Vaters läuft aus und er will sich dieses mal selber ein Auto kaufen. (War ein Insignia)
Jetzt endlich soll eine schöne neue (große?) Limo her. 
Anforderungen: 

Minimum 2.2L Hubraum und Dieselonly 
BMW, Mercedes oder Audi
Automatikgetriebe
Ein gewisser Spaßfaktor sollte eventuell auch vorhanden sein.
Verbrauch bis 10L Diesel geht vollkommen klar. 
Preislich bis an die 28K angesiedelt dementsprechend kann es nur ein Gebrauchtwagen werden.

Habt ihr paar Tipps? 
Momentan steht der A6 ganz weit vorne, aber ich lasse mich des besseren belehren. (Als beispiel -> Audi A6

Hoffe ihr könnt mir paar Tipps geben.


----------



## JC88 (4. Juni 2014)

@Re4dt:
38PS mit 461cc


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Minimum 2.2L Hubraum und Dieselonly
> BMW, Mercedes oder Audi
> Automatikgetriebe
> Ein gewisser Spaßfaktor sollte eventuell auch vorhanden sein.
> ...


 
Wie kommt denn dieser krumme Hubraumwert her? Worin unterscheidet sich den ein 2.2l Motor grundlegend von nem 2l Motor? Die 10% mehr Hubraum sind kein Quantensprung in punkto Leistung und -entfaltung. Auch ist das keine Grenze bei der man von 4 auf nen 6 Zylinder springen würde... seltsam!


----------



## Re4dt (4. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn dieser krumme Hubraumwert her? Worin unterscheidet sich den ein 2.2l Motor grundlegend von nem 2l Motor? Die 10% mehr Hubraum sind kein Quantensprung in punkto Leistung und -entfaltung. Auch ist das keine Grenze bei der man von 4 auf nen 6 Zylinder springen würde... seltsam!


Das war jetzt nur so als Richtwert gedacht. Gegen 2.0 haben wir auch keinen Einwand. Etwas misständlich hingeschrieben.


----------



## watercooled (4. Juni 2014)

Ich denke weil sein Opel eben genau diese 2,2L hatte.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Wow, sehr interessant. Danke
> Das mit den Werksangaben war ja fast schon zu befürchten...Sind dann auch so sicher um die 6 Liter, ide er im Stadtverkehr schluckt, oder?
> Schon einmal mit dem Turbo beim 1,2er Probleme gehabt?
> Ich fahr nen 2,0l mit 140 PS. Gut, ist auch nichtmehr der Neuste, allerdings gefällt mir Sound und Druck, grade im unteren Drehzahlbereich sehr gut. Ab 4k Umdrehungen denke ich, ich sitz in nem Sportwagen^^
> ...


 Ja, im Stadtverkehr hast du mindestens 6l  da stehen.  Häufiger sogar noch eine 7 ...     Wenn du aber etwas weniger Stop&Go hast, und gleichmäßiger fährst, braucht er auch nicht mehr so viel.    
Wenn du auf der Autobahn nicht allzu schnell fahren willst, ist er auch dort relativ sparsam.  Dafür macht es aber keinen Spaß, "mal eben" jemanden zu überholen  

Der Turbo ist selbstverständlich so entwickelt, dass er sehr früh arbeitet.  Dadurch kommt er auch im Alltag so vernünftig vorwärts,  aber wenn du ihn mal drehen lässt,  passiert halt nicht mehr viel.   Die Elektronik erlaubt ihm zwar bis 6250rpm zu drehen,  aber ab 3000 passiert im Drehmoment  gefühlt nicht mehr viel. 

Unterm Strich ist er mit Sicherheit sparsamer,  macht dafür aber etwas weniger Spaß.  Mit einem aktuellen TSI (oder vergleichbarem, möglichst aus deutscher Entwicklung  )  bist du aber angenehm unterwegs.   Zur Verkehrsbremse wirst du jedenfalls nicht,  da unterscheiden sich die deutschen Downsizing-Motoren ganz mächtig von den Amis  und co.



Ich habe übrigens letzten Dezember mal einen Golf 7  als Werkstattwagen gefahren,  mit 1,2l Motor (105PS, 175NM)  und 7-Gang DSG. 
Das fährt sich beeindruckend gut.  Die Steuerung des DSGs  ist sehr schaltfreudig,  und nutzt einen viel größeren Drehzahlbereich, als man es im Alltag für gewöhnlich beim Schalter  tun würde.  Dafür fühlt er sich aber jederzeit sehr kraftvoll an,  und macht wirklich Spaß.   
Ich hatte leider keine Gelegenheit,  ihn länger zu testen,  sondern bin nur ein kurzes Stück im Innendorfverkehr unterwegs gewesen.  Dort ist man damit auf jeden Fall sehr gut bedient. 

Allerdings sollte man das DSG dort auch im Automatikmodus lassen. Von Hand kommt man selbst mit dem Drücken der Schaltwippen nicht mehr hitnerher    In der 30er Zone alleine geht der Wagen bis in den 5. Gang hoch,  packt bei Benutzung des Gaspedals aber wieder den 1.-2. aus.   Da kommt man als Mensch nicht mehr mit 



Wenn du vorhast,  dir einen solchen Motor zuzulegen, würde ich auf jeden Fall mal mehrere davon ausprobieren.  Und auch mal mit verschiedenen Getrieben


----------



## marvinj (4. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, im Stadtverkehr hast du mindestens 6l  da stehen.  Häufiger sogar noch eine 7 ...     Wenn du aber etwas weniger Stop&Go hast, und gleichmäßiger fährst, braucht er auch nicht mehr so viel.
> Wenn du auf der Autobahn nicht allzu schnell fahren willst, ist er auch dort relativ sparsam.  Dafür macht es aber keinen Spaß, "mal eben" jemanden zu überholen


Da lohnt es sich ja quasi garnicht umzusteigen, naja schauen wir mal 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Turbo ist selbstverständlich so entwickelt, dass er sehr früh arbeitet.  Dadurch kommt er auch im Alltag so vernünftig vorwärts,  aber wenn du ihn mal drehen lässt,  passiert halt nicht mehr viel.   Die Elektronik erlaubt ihm zwar bis 6250rpm zu drehen,  aber ab 3000 passiert im Drehmoment  gefühlt nicht mehr viel.


Okey, sehr interessant. Bei meinem drückt er ab 3000 erst richtig durch, von 4-7 zieht er einfach brutal schnell. Weiß garnicht, was alle immer gegen die guten alten Autos haben 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Unterm Strich ist er mit Sicherheit sparsamer,  macht dafür aber etwas weniger Spaß.  Mit einem aktuellen TSI (oder vergleichbarem, möglichst aus deutscher Entwicklung  )  bist du aber angenehm unterwegs.   Zur Verkehrsbremse wirst du jedenfalls nicht,  da unterscheiden sich die deutschen Downsizing-Motoren ganz mächtig von den Amis  und co.


Gut, das kann ich sicher nachvollziehen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens letzten Dezember mal einen Golf 7  als Werkstattwagen gefahren,  mit 1,2l Motor (105PS, 175NM)  und 7-Gang DSG.
> Das fährt sich beeindruckend gut.  Die Steuerung des DSGs  ist sehr schaltfreudig,  und nutzt einen viel größeren Drehzahlbereich, als man es im Alltag für gewöhnlich beim Schalter  tun würde.  Dafür fühlt er sich aber jederzeit sehr kraftvoll an,  und macht wirklich Spaß.
> Ich hatte leider keine Gelegenheit,  ihn länger zu testen,  sondern bin nur ein kurzes Stück im Innendorfverkehr unterwegs gewesen.  Dort ist man damit auf jeden Fall sehr gut bedient.
> 
> Allerdings sollte man das DSG dort auch im Automatikmodus lassen. Von Hand kommt man selbst mit dem Drücken der Schaltwippen nicht mehr hitnerher    In der 30er Zone alleine geht der Wagen bis in den 5. Gang hoch,  packt bei Benutzung des Gaspedals aber wieder den 1.-2. aus.   Da kommt man als Mensch nicht mehr mit



Gut, DAS ist interessant. Ich saß mal Probe. Das "reinfallen" in den  Sportlichen Sitz ist zwar anders, allerdings gewöhnt Mann^^ sich ja an  alles xD
DSG, heißt man kann sowohl die Schaltwippen benutzen, als auch den Guten automatisch fahren lassen. Dass wusste ich auch nicht. Dachte es wäre einfach eine Technologie wo der zweite Gang schon eingelegt wird, damit keine langen Schaltpausen entstehen^^



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn du vorhast,  dir einen solchen Motor zuzulegen, würde ich auf jeden Fall mal mehrere davon ausprobieren.  Und auch mal mit verschiedenen Getrieben



Mhh es sollte eigentlich schon der gute Benziner mit manueller Schaltung werden, aber danke dir für die Tipps


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Okey, sehr interessant. Bei meinem drückt er ab 3000 erst richtig durch, von 4-7 zieht er einfach brutal schnell. Weiß garnicht, was alle immer gegen die guten alten Autos haben



Es passiert schon noch was,  aber er ist doch eindeutig darauf ausgelegt,  von unten raus möglichst viel Kraft zu haben,  als am Limit zu fahren.   Er soll ja trotz Downsizing eine gute Figur im Alltag machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein typisches Bild für einen TSI.   Sehr frühe Kraftentwicklung,  aber bei sportlichem Drehmoment geht ihm dann die Puste aus. 


marvinj schrieb:


> Gut, DAS ist interessant. Ich saß mal Probe. Das "reinfallen" in den  Sportlichen Sitz ist zwar anders, allerdings gewöhnt Mann^^ sich ja an  alles xD
> DSG, heißt man kann sowohl die Schaltwippen benutzen, als auch den Guten automatisch fahren lassen. Dass wusste ich auch nicht. Dachte es wäre einfach eine Technologie wo der zweite Gang schon eingelegt wird, damit keine langen Schaltpausen entstehen^^


Die DSGs werden unabhängig von den Sitzen verbaut  
Und mittlerweile auch in den verschiedensten Wagen. 

Während die Technologie durch die Unterbrechungsfreie Kraftübertragung und sehr schnellen Schaltvorgänge ursprünglich nur für die Sportler gedacht war,  hat VW mittlerweile erkannt,  dass sie auch im Alltag sehr entspannend zu fahren ist,  und baut sie in so ziemlich jedes Auto ein.  Sieht im Sharan ganz witzig aus    (fährt aber tatsächlich angenehm)

Es gibt dann aber je nach Fahrzeug ein paar Unterschiede:  Beispielsweise werden nur in manchen Fahrzeugen auch Schaltwippen am Lenkrad angeboten.  Beim  manuellen "Antippen des Schalthebels"  bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob der immer drin ist. 

Wenn man ihn sozusagen manuell fährt, kann das Schalten auch mal eine kurze Verzögerung haben.  Das liegt daran, dass der Computer dann ja vorher noch nicht weiß,  ob er im anderen Getriebe den höheren oder niedrigeren Gang einlegen soll. 


marvinj schrieb:


> Mhh es sollte eigentlich schon der gute Benziner mit manueller Schaltung werden, aber danke dir für die Tipps



ich persönlich fahre auch am liebsten Schaltwagen,  muss aber eingestehen, dass im nervigen Innenstadtverkehr eine gute Automatik manchmal sehr entspannend ist.   Wenn man beim DSG manuell fährt, macht das auch viel Spaß ...  
Du kannst ja einfach mal eins ausprobieren, mittlerweile sind die ja fast Standard   Da hat sicher jeder Händler eins zum testen rumstehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Grüßt euch Leute,
> 
> Nach langer Zeit als stiller Mitleser wollt ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...


 
Zum Beispiel ein gebrauchter 530d F10/F11. Hat dann zwar schon etwas mehr km (~100k, je nach Ausstattung) ist aber ein sehr zuverlässiges Fahrzeug. Unser F11 520d hat nun 130k km drauf und steht noch da und fährt sich wie neu 

@ Stryke, das Diagramm gilt aber nur für die Brot und Butter TSIs. Ab dem 150PS und spätestens beim GTI und R sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## marvinj (4. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein typisches Bild für einen TSI.   Sehr frühe Kraftentwicklung,  aber bei sportlichem Drehmoment geht ihm dann die Puste aus.


Ok, schick, daran kann man sich gut orientieren 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die DSGs werden unabhängig von den Sitzen verbaut
> Und mittlerweile auch in den verschiedensten Wagen.



Hahahaha 
Jap, das weiß ich. Lustigerweise hätte ich da mal nen Absatz machen sollen xD
Das eine sollte mit dem andren eigentlich nix zu tun haben^^

Danke für die Meinungen 




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Stryke, das Diagramm gilt  aber nur für die Brot und Butter TSIs. Ab dem 150PS und spätestens beim  GTI und R sieht das ganz anders aus.


 
Nun, deswegen steht da tatsächlich auch, für welchen Motor das gilt. Dass die sportlichen 220 bis 300PS Motoren etwas anders regieren, sollte klar sein


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Während die Technologie durch die Unterbrechungsfreie Kraftübertragung und sehr schnellen Schaltvorgänge ursprünglich nur für die Sportler gedacht war,  hat VW mittlerweile erkannt,  dass sie auch im Alltag sehr entspannend zu fahren ist,  und baut sie in so ziemlich jedes Auto ein.  Sieht im Sharan ganz witzig aus    (fährt aber tatsächlich angenehm)



Zunächst sei mal gesagt, dass DSG keine Technologie sondern lediglich ein VW spezifische Bezeichnung für eine überraschend alte und mittlerweile recht verbreitete Getriebebauart ist. Eigentlich heißt das Doppelkupplungsgetriebe (DKG)...

Außer VW gibts mittlerweile auch ne Reihe von Herstellern die solche Getriebe einsetzen. VW hat die weder erfunden, noch als erster eingesetzt oder entwickelt, sondern lediglich das erste in Großserie gebracht.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn sozusagen manuell fährt, kann das Schalten auch mal eine kurze Verzögerung haben.  Das liegt daran, dass der Computer dann ja vorher noch nicht weiß,  ob er im anderen Getriebe den höheren oder niedrigeren Gang einlegen soll.



Das kann man so nicht sagen, ob, wann und welcher Gang im freien Teilgetriebe eingelegt wird ist eine Frage der Fahrstrategie und von diversen Faktoren abhängig. Im Automatikmodus wird so z.B. oftmals kein Gang eingelegt, weil je nach Getriebe dann die Schleppverluste am geringsten sind und die Reaktionszeit zweitrangig ist, da der Fahrer die Schaltungen ja nicht manuell auslöst und es daher auf die Schaltzeit und den Schaltzeitpunkt gar nicht so genau ankommt. Im manuellen Modus ist es dagegen ggf. sinnvoll einen Gang einzulegen um dem Fahrer ein schnelleres Feedback zu geben, dass geschieht dann situativ und wechselt ggf. je nach Drehzahl und Fahrpedalstellung. Das Feedback kann man dem fahrer aber auch über andere Wege geben, es geht halt darum möglichst schnell z.B. eine akustische Veränderung zu haben, damit der Fahrer meint es geht spontan los... Aber pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten, das ist mir ein paar dürren Worten jedenfalls nicht erklärt und zudem massiv von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden, je nachdem was eben für ein Feeling erzeugt werden soll!

Zum Thema Schaltgeschwindigkeit kann man dann noch sagen, dass diese praktisch völlig schnuppe ist. Zugkraft ist ja permanent da (bis vlt bei großen Rückschaltungen) und die paar Millisekunden hin oder her sind ohne Belang. Der Fahrer kann das ohnehin nicht auflösen, sondern braucht eben eine schnelle Rückmeldung akustischer oder sonst welcher Art um das Gefühl zu haben schnell zu sein - der Fahrer will halt beschissen werden...


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zunächst sei mal gesagt, dass DSG keine Technologie sondern lediglich ein VW spezifische Bezeichnung für eine überraschend alte und mittlerweile recht verbreitete Getriebebauart ist. Eigentlich heißt das Doppelkupplungsgetriebe (DKG)...
> 
> Außer VW gibts mittlerweile auch ne Reihe von Herstellern die solche Getriebe einsetzen. VW hat die weder erfunden, noch als erster eingesetzt oder entwickelt, sondern lediglich das erste in Großserie gebracht.


Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das allen Anwesenden/Mitlesenden bekannt ist  
Zumal die Volkswagen AG zwar die erste Großserie in den Fahrzeugen von VW, Audi, Seat und Skoda rausgebracht hat,  aber die Serienentwicklung geht eigentlich eher auf Porsche zurück  (dort heißt es PDK).  



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht sagen, ob, wann und welcher Gang im freien Teilgetriebe eingelegt wird ist eine Frage der Fahrstrategie und von diversen Faktoren abhängig. Im Automatikmodus wird so z.B. oftmals kein Gang eingelegt, weil je nach Getriebe dann die Schleppverluste am geringsten sind und die Reaktionszeit zweitrangig ist, da der Fahrer die Schaltungen ja nicht manuell auslöst und es daher auf die Schaltzeit und den Schaltzeitpunkt gar nicht so genau ankommt. Im manuellen Modus ist es dagegen ggf. sinnvoll einen Gang einzulegen um dem Fahrer ein schnelleres Feedback zu geben, dass geschieht dann situativ und wechselt ggf. je nach Drehzahl und Fahrpedalstellung. Das Feedback kann man dem fahrer aber auch über andere Wege geben, es geht halt darum möglichst schnell z.B. eine akustische Veränderung zu haben, damit der Fahrer meint es geht spontan los... Aber pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten, das ist mir ein paar dürren Worten jedenfalls nicht erklärt und zudem massiv von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden, je nachdem was eben für ein Feeling erzeugt werden soll!
> 
> Zum Thema Schaltgeschwindigkeit kann man dann noch sagen, dass diese praktisch völlig schnuppe ist. Zugkraft ist ja permanent da (bis vlt bei großen Rückschaltungen) und die paar Millisekunden hin oder her sind ohne Belang. Der Fahrer kann das ohnehin nicht auflösen, sondern braucht eben eine schnelle Rückmeldung akustischer oder sonst welcher Art um das Gefühl zu haben schnell zu sein - der Fahrer will halt beschissen werden...



Eigentlich ist das keine so große Sache,  kommt halt drauf an, wie man die Steuerungssoftware entwirft.   Der Grundgedanke ist dabei einfach,  anhand der aktuellen Fahrsituation abzuwägen,  in welche Richtung der nächste Schaltvorgang wahrscheinlicher ist.  Die Thematik des Fahrempfindens klärt sich dann von alleine.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ... aber die Serienentwicklung geht eigentlich eher auf Porsche zurück  (dort heißt es PDK).



kurz gesagt: nö! Mit der Serienentwicklung hat Porsche nix zu tun - die entwickeln überhaupt keine Seriengetriebe. Zudem ist das DKG signifikant älter als Porsche...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das keine so große Sache,  kommt halt drauf an, wie man die Steuerungssoftware entwirft.   Der Grundgedanke ist dabei einfach,  anhand der aktuellen Fahrsituation abzuwägen,  in welche Richtung der nächste Schaltvorgang wahrscheinlicher ist.  Die Thematik des Fahrempfindens klärt sich dann von alleine.



Eigentlich ist das sogar eine ziemlich aufwändige Sache auch wenn der Grundgedanke nachvollziehbar einfach ist. In der Umsetzung ist es dann aber alles andere als trivial.

Wichtig dabei ist mir eher, dass man aufgrund von Halbwissen und falschen Vermutungen zu eben falschen Schlüssen kommen kann wie und warum das Getriebe so reagiert wie es das nunmal tut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, im Alltag reicht der ganz gut aus.  Mit bis zu 175NM ist man damit im Verkehr nicht der langsamste.
> Auf der Autobahn machts nur mäßig viel Spaß,  da muss man ihn schon etwas treten,  und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist auch eher beschränkt (unserer schafft so 180-185km/h).


 Ist aber schlecht eingefahren oder hast nen schlechten Motor erwischt. Der 1,2 TSI Polo 6r von meiner Ma macht erst bei 200 elektronisch dicht.



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal eine kleine übersicht für den EcoBoost.
> 
> Ob da jetzt mehr oder weniger Ausfall dabei ist wie bei einem Sauger weiß ich nicht.
> Aufjedenfall möchte ich das frühe Drehmoment nicht mehr missen.


  Klopfsensor defekt. Im Leben nicht. Ich habe noch nie von einem defekten Klopfsensor gehört.


----------



## roadgecko (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Quellen nicht einzeln geprüft. 

Also verzeih mir


----------



## raceandsound (4. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klopfsensor defekt. Im Leben nicht. Ich habe noch nie von einem defekten Klopfsensor gehört.



Dann google mal BMW und defekter Klopfsensor...findest sicher nur einen Eintrag^^

@Kupplung
Gibt schon ein paar Modelle, wo die Kupplung ein wenig unterdimensioniert ist!
E34 M5, 850 T5R, usw...


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist aber schlecht eingefahren oder hast nen schlechten Motor erwischt. Der 1,2 TSI Polo 6r von meiner Ma macht erst bei 200 elektronisch dicht.



Zumal mich schon interessieren würde was denn das max. Drehmoment über die tauglichkeit der Motorisierung aussagen soll?!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klopfsensor defekt. Im Leben nicht. Ich habe noch nie von einem defekten Klopfsensor gehört.


 
Einfach danach googlen und feststellen, dass es reichlich Treffer gibt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

Zu 99% sind die erneuerten Klopfsensoren alle heile.  Schlechter Sprit, vergammelte Verschraubung, nicht mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogene Verschraubung, minimaler Übergangswiderstand in Stecker, lose Bauteile am Motor, sporadische Fehler, fehlerhafte Kennfelder im MSG usw... Alle angeblich defekten Klopfsensoren die ich schon gesehen habe, haben wunderbar funktioniert. Waren immer andere Ursachen. Aber wenn im Fehlerspeicher der Klopfsensor abgespeichert ist, dann wird der natürlich erstmal erneuert...



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zumal mich schon interessieren würde was denn  das max. Drehmoment über die tauglichkeit der Motorisierung aussagen  soll?!


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber wenn im Fehlerspeicher der Klopfsensor abgespeicht ist, dann wird der natürlich erstmal erneuert...


 
Deswegen traue ich keiner Werkstatt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

Ich vermute mal das die meisten Klopfsensoren wegen schlechtem Sprit getauscht wurden. Ist klar das es danach wieder geht, der Sprit ist dann ja auch weggefahren.

...ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel hunderte Liter an schlechtem Sprit ich schon abgesaugt hab...


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


>


 
Bezog sich auf die von dir kommentierte Aussage von Stryke, dass man mit 175Nm nicht schlecht unterwegs sei, was ja als Aussage für sich erst mal völlig Banane ist.


----------



## raceandsound (4. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zu 99% sind die erneuerten Klopfsensoren alle heile.  Schlechter Sprit, vergammelte Verschraubung, nicht mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogene Verschraubung, minimaler Übergangswiderstand in Stecker, lose Bauteile am Motor, sporadische Fehler, fehlerhafte Kennfelder im MSG usw... Alle angeblich defekten Klopfsensoren die ich schon gesehen habe, haben wunderbar funktioniert. Waren immer andere Ursachen. Aber wenn im Fehlerspeicher der Klopfsensor abgespeichert ist, dann wird der natürlich erstmal erneuert...



Ist nicht dein Ernst oder?
...und alle anderen die einen Klopfsensor gewechselt haben sind Noobs...^^
Ich geb's auf, Du bist beratungsresistent...^^


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist aber schlecht eingefahren oder hast nen schlechten Motor erwischt. Der 1,2 TSI Polo 6r von meiner Ma macht erst bei 200 elektronisch dicht.


 
Es gibt verscheidene 1,2er TSIs,  der, von dem ich sprach,  ist die Mini-Ausgabe mit nur 86PS.  Es gibt auch noch einen mit 102PS,  der sollte entsprechend etwas mehr schaffen. 



> Bezog sich auf die von dir kommentierte Aussage von Stryke, dass man mit  175Nm nicht schlecht unterwegs sei, was ja als Aussage für sich erst  mal völlig Banane ist.


...  eine solche Aussage habe ich nie getätigt.  Kann man auch nicht,  weil "nicht schlecht unterwegs"  sehr subjektiv ist.  Würde bei mir erst ab 1,8l Turbo-Motor anfangen  

Aber man kann auch mit den Downsize-Motoren normal fahren,  und es gibt viele Autos mit größeren Motoren,  die deutlich langsamer vorwärts kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst oder?
> ...und alle anderen die einen Klopfsensor gewechselt haben sind Noobs...^^
> Ich geb's auf, Du bist beratungsresistent...^^


 Ich bin nicht blind und weiß wie es in vielen Werkstätten abgeht.
Außerdem gibt es kaum Möglichkeiten einen Klopfsensor zu prüfen. Wenn da Jemand mit einem Osziloskop das Signalbild aufzeichnet und meint daran erkennen zu können, ob der Sensor defekt ist oder nicht, der blubbert einfach dummes Zeug. Tut mir ja total leid aber anders kann man es nicht sagen. Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit den Sensor elektrisch zu prüfen und das ist durch das Motorsteuergerät. Viele Hersteller bieten diese Prüfung aber nicht an, Freie Werkstatt Tester schonmal überhaubt nicht. Ich hatte selber schon so oft Fehler in Sachen Klopfregelung und es war noch nie der Sensor. Klar geht es oft nachdem man den Sensor getauscht hat, weil man den eigendlichen Grund mitbehoben hat oder der Grund nicht mehr vorliegt. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Klopfsensoren allein rumfahren, die nicht mehr arbeiten durch Falschmontage. Da verabschiedet sich dann irgendwann der Motor, wenn man Pech hat, weil das MSG Falschmontage beim Klopfsensor nicht feststellen kann.

...wenn du so gut Klopfsensoren diagnostizieren kannst, dann kannst du mir ja sicher erklären was an deinen Klopfsensoren immer die Fehlerursache war.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bezog sich auf die von dir kommentierte Aussage  von Stryke, dass man mit 175Nm nicht schlecht unterwegs sei, was ja als  Aussage für sich erst mal völlig Banane ist.


Aso... 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Es gibt verscheidene 1,2er TSIs,  der, von dem  ich sprach,  ist die Mini-Ausgabe mit nur 86PS.  Es gibt auch noch einen  mit 102PS,  der sollte entsprechend etwas mehr schaffen.


 Hmmm aso, dachte das wär der mit 105 PS gewesen...


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ...  eine solche Aussage habe ich nie getätigt.



Das hört sich für mich schon so an...



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mit bis zu 175NM ist man damit im Verkehr nicht der langsamste.



Hier übrigens noch so ne Aussage die völlig Banane ist!



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kann man auch nicht,  weil "nicht schlecht unterwegs"  sehr subjektiv ist.  Würde bei mir erst ab 1,8l Turbo-Motor anfangen



Ob man gut oder schlecht unterwegs ist ist sicherlich subjektiv, lässt sich aber weder an maximalem Motormoment, noch an ner Motorgröße festmachen. Beides sagt nix über die Motorisierung oder Fahrbarkeit aus...

Ich bin z.B. die letzten 2 Jahre regelmäßig mit den 1,5l 3-Zylinder Motoren von BMW unterwegs gewesen und da gibts durchaus welche die sehr gut unterwegs sind (nicht bloß der im i8), der kleine 1l Motor im Fiesta gibt zumindest in der größten Ausbaustufe auch durchaus was her...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> [...] Ich bin z.B. die letzten 2 Jahre regelmäßig mit den 1,5l 3-Zylinder Motoren von BMW unterwegs gewesen und da gibts durchaus welche die sehr gut unterwegs sind (nicht bloß der im i8), [...]


 
Im F20/21 ?


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Im F20/21 ?[/QUOTE]

Vornehmlich F56, F45, F46 und F48


----------



## worco (4. Juni 2014)

Passend zum Thema Downsizing:

Ich will ja ein neues Auto und wollte eig morgen für nen V40 mit 2.0l R5T Diesel unterschreiben.

Bin aber nach Rat hier doch nochmal zu Audi und hab mir einen A3 zum Fahren ausgeliehen, mit 1,4l TFSI Benziner. Interessanterweise dank Rechnerei und meinem dort als Verkäufer arbeitenden Kumpel bei fast gleicher Ausstattung(B&O Sound, Bi-Xenon, Klimautomatik, S-Line, Sitzheizung, so schnick schnack halt) sogar monatlich 25€ billiger als der V40.

Jetzt bin ich den heute 2h gefahren und geb mal meine Eindrücke rein zum Motor zum besten:

Dreht super schnell hoch, allerdings kommt unter 2000 so gut wie gar nichts, drüber gehts dann schon.
Aufgrund dieser Charakteristik dann nen Testverbrauch von über 10Litern, 75% Stadt, 25%Land. Klar fahre ich den nicht immer so, sondern vllt. mit 8 Litern, aber da mal der Vergleich zum Volvo bei gleicher Fahrweise: 7,5l Diesel und entspannteres Fahren.
Was mich wirklich gestört hat ist halt das der Dampf erst ab 2000 kommt. 
Ich beschleunige im Regelfall die ersten 2 Gänge schnell, schalte dann so in den 5. und lass es rollen bzw beschleunige nen bisschen weiter(Stadtverkehr). 
Das ging mit dem Audi nicht wirklich, weil ich wenn ich vorwärts wollte wieder runter in den 3. musste. 
Klar könnte ich meine Fahrweise umstellen, aber bisher war das sehr angenehm und hat sich auch bei allen Autos als spritsparend herausgestellt.
Wobei das jetzt für den "Normalfahrer", der nicht viel wert auf sein Gefährt legt, vllt völlig reicht, aber so im direkten Vergleich hats mir nicht zugesagt.

Jetzt rechnen wir morgen nochmal nen 2.0 TDI aber da gibts weniger Spielraum, also mal schauen.

Ach, und das Armaturenbrett im A3 sowie die Schalter finde ich vom Materialgefühl her dem Preis absolut nicht angemessen, dafür fand ich die MMI Bedienung super.


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Ich beschleunige im Regelfall die ersten 2 Gänge schnell, schalte dann so in den 5. und lass es rollen bzw beschleunige nen bisschen weiter(Stadtverkehr).
> Das ging mit dem Audi nicht wirklich, weil ich wenn ich vorwärts wollte wieder runter in den 3. musste.



Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte den mal als Leihwagen und der Motor ließ sich für einen Benziner eigentlich recht schaltfaul fahren. Im 5. Gang mit 50 im Stadtverkehr mitschwimmen ging mit dem Auto jedenfalls ohne Probleme (geht eigentlich mit den meisten Autos). Auch auf der Landstraße inkl. Ortsdurchfahrten war es eigentlich nie nötig runterzuschalten wenn man nicht gerade zum anhalten gezwungen wird oder gerade mal "sportlich" beschleunigen wollte. An einer Autobahnauffahrt würde ich bei dem Motor aber dann evtl. doch über den 3. oder 4. Gang nachdenken, je nach Situation.


----------



## STSLeon (5. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gestern ein Angebot für den neuen 2er bekommen. Motorisierung 184 Diesel PS, volles M-Paket (Außen, Fahrwerk, Bremsen) und sonst noch eine sehr lange Austattungsliste für 36k statt 44k. Dabei hat der Verkäufer noch nicht mal mit seinem Chef geredet . Jetzt bin ich grade am Grübeln... Was mich am meisten stört ist der Dieselmotor. Ich finde in so ein Auto gehört ein drehfreudiger Benzinger...


----------



## deeeennis (5. Juni 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ein Angebot für den neuen 2er bekommen. Motorisierung 184 Diesel PS, volles M-Paket (Außen, Fahrwerk, Bremsen) und sonst noch eine sehr lange Austattungsliste für 36k statt 44k. Dabei hat der Verkäufer noch nicht mal mit seinem Chef geredet . Jetzt bin ich grade am Grübeln... Was mich am meisten stört ist der Dieselmotor. Ich finde in so ein Auto gehört ein drehfreudiger Benzinger...



Beim 2er würde ich drüber hinweg sehen! 
Schickes Auto


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2014)

Sachen gibt's: Diesel-Totalschaden im Video: Gigantische Rauchwolken und Chaos auf der Autobahn - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## worco (5. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte den mal als Leihwagen und der Motor ließ sich für einen Benziner eigentlich recht schaltfaul fahren. Im 5. Gang mit 50 im Stadtverkehr mitschwimmen ging mit dem Auto jedenfalls ohne Probleme (geht eigentlich mit den meisten Autos). Auch auf der Landstraße inkl. Ortsdurchfahrten war es eigentlich nie nötig runterzuschalten wenn man nicht gerade zum anhalten gezwungen wird oder gerade mal "sportlich" beschleunigen wollte. An einer Autobahnauffahrt würde ich bei dem Motor aber dann evtl. doch über den 3. oder 4. Gang nachdenken, je nach Situation.


 
Das kommt vllt auch auf die Stadt an, ich bewege mich in Stuttgart und Umgebung, da ists eigentlich überall bergig. Geschwindigkeit halten war natürlich klar drin, aber Beschleunigung selbst bei Kick-Down nichtmehr.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema Downsizing:
> 
> Ich will ja ein neues Auto und wollte eig morgen für nen V40 mit 2.0l R5T Diesel unterschreiben.


Dürfte ein R*4*T sein. Die 5er gibt es mittlerweile nurnoch sehr vereinzelt und dann als 2.4l am obersten Leistungsspektrum.

Aber auch der 2l 4Zylinder ist natürlich ein bisschen was Anderes als ein 1.4TSI. Ich glaube da vergleichst du ein bisschen Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## worco (5. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dürfte ein R*4*T sein. Die 5er gibt es mittlerweile nurnoch sehr vereinzelt und dann als 2.4l am obersten Leistungsspektrum.


 
Nope, ist der D3, das ist noch der "alte" 5Zyli als 2.0. Nachteil ist der etwa 1 l höhere Verbrauch ggü. dem neuen Topmotor D4(190 PS, 400NM) (2.0 R4T), das wiegt den Anschaffungspreis aber nciht auf bei meiner Fahrleistung. Vorteil ist das vom Volvo-Haustuner angebotene mögliche Chiptuning auf 195 PS und 480 NM mit voller Garantie


----------



## STSLeon (5. Juni 2014)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Beim 2er würde ich drüber hinweg sehen!
> Schickes Auto


 
Nein, ich bin überhaupt kein Dieselfahrer. Lohnt sich bei meinem Fahrprofil auch nicht. Der 2er ist meiner Meinung nach der schönste BMW.  Da ich eh einem Neuwagenkauf aber ohnehin skeptisch gegenüber stehe, werde ich das Angebot nicht annehmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin überhaupt kein Dieselfahrer.


 
Die modernen Turbobenziner fahren sich aber mehr und mehr wie ein Diesel...


----------



## Lee (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hab da ein Problem.

 Ich bin neulich in einer Kurve Bergab bei etwa 40 Km/H rechts kurz an den Bordstein gekommen. Gab einen leichten Schlag. Konnte bisher noch nicht feststellen ob irgendwas an der Achse ist, an der Felge ist eine kleine Einkerbung vom Schlag, und der Reifen scheint soweit auch okay bis auf eine Sache, die ihr in den Bildern sehen könnt. Da ist seitlich ein wenig "rausgebrochen". Meine Frage ist nun, ob das erheblich ist? Ich habe neulich gelesen, dass wohl die Seitenwand eines Reifens im Vergleich zur Lauffläche relativ dünn sein soll, aber die Einkerbung ist vllt 1,5mm tief. Allerdings möchte ich auch keinen Reifenplatzer riskieren. Ich denke nur, wenn ich zu ner Werkstatt fahre werden die mir gleich einen neuen Reifen andrehen....


----------



## worco (5. Juni 2014)

So, meine Entscheidung zwischen Volvo V40 und A3 Sportback wird immer schwerer...bin heute noch nen A3 mit 2.0 TDI gefahren, das war schon mehr meins...und der kostet jetzt nach Einfordern aller Gefälligkeiten genausoviel wie der Volvo, gefällt mir aussen besser, innen bissl schlechter...hmm...


----------



## marvinj (5. Juni 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein Problem.
> 
> Ich bin neulich in einer Kurve Bergab bei etwa 40 Km/H rechts kurz an den Bordstein gekommen. Gab einen leichten Schlag. Konnte bisher noch nicht feststellen ob irgendwas an der Achse ist, an der Felge ist eine kleine Einkerbung vom Schlag, und der Reifen scheint soweit auch okay bis auf eine Sache, die ihr in den Bildern sehen könnt. Da ist seitlich ein wenig "rausgebrochen". Meine Frage ist nun, ob das erheblich ist? Ich habe neulich gelesen, dass wohl die Seitenwand eines Reifens im Vergleich zur Lauffläche relativ dünn sein soll, aber die Einkerbung ist vllt 1,5mm tief. Allerdings möchte ich auch keinen Reifenplatzer riskieren. Ich denke nur, wenn ich zu ner Werkstatt fahre werden die mir gleich einen neuen Reifen andrehen....


 
Oh oh
Das sieht kritisch aus. Bei hoher Belastung kann es da durchaus zu nem Platzer kommen.
(Würde ich mal grob sagen ^^)


----------



## marvinj (5. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> So, meine Entscheidung zwischen Volvo V40 und A3 Sportback wird immer schwerer...bin heute noch nen A3 mit 2.0 TDI gefahren, das war schon mehr meins...und der kostet jetzt nach Einfordern aller Gefälligkeiten genausoviel wie der Volvo, gefällt mir aussen besser, innen bissl schlechter...hmm...


 
Nun, da musst du abwägen, was dir besser passt. Der Volvo sieht schick aus ja, allerdign sgefällt mir die Mittelkonsole nicht xD
Hast schonmal bei autohaus24.de geguckt?


----------



## winner961 (5. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> So, meine Entscheidung zwischen Volvo V40 und A3 Sportback wird immer schwerer...bin heute noch nen A3 mit 2.0 TDI gefahren, das war schon mehr meins...und der kostet jetzt nach Einfordern aller Gefälligkeiten genausoviel wie der Volvo, gefällt mir aussen besser, innen bissl schlechter...hmm...


 
Wäre ein BMW oder ein Mercedes eine Alternative ? Oder hast dich jetzt auf die zwei eingeschossen wie der Schwabe sagt ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist der Dieselmotor. Ich finde in so ein Auto gehört ein drehfreudiger Benzinger...



BMW Diesel sind drehfreudig 



keinnick schrieb:


> Sachen gibt's: Diesel-Totalschaden im Video: Gigantische Rauchwolken und Chaos auf der Autobahn - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


 
Typischer Fall von einem 'Runaway Diesel' 
Turboschaden, Öl läuft in den Ansaugtrakt und der Motor verbrennt dann das Öl. 
Dann kann man den natürlich auch nicht mehr abstellen, da Selbstzünder. 
Die einzige Option ist das Unterbinden der Luftzufuhr.


----------



## ich558 (5. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> BMW Diesel sind drehfreudig



Ich denke eher alle aktuellen power Diesel sind drehfreudig nicht nur speziell BMW


----------



## worco (5. Juni 2014)

ja, optisch haben bei mir beide nen kleinen vor und nachteil, je nachdem bei was. die audi bedienbarkeit ist aber definitiv besser.
Mittelkonsole find ich im Volvo schon schick, das große Aluteil gefällt mir besser als "nichts" im Audi.
Wird aber wohl der Audi...ich konfigurier nochmal nen bisschen hin und her.


----------



## marvinj (5. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> ja, optisch haben bei mir beide nen kleinen vor und nachteil, je nachdem bei was. die audi bedienbarkeit ist aber definitiv besser.
> Mittelkonsole find ich im Volvo schon schick, das große Aluteil gefällt mir besser als "nichts" im Audi.
> Wird aber wohl der Audi...ich konfigurier nochmal nen bisschen hin und her.


 Viel Erfolg. Aber bei so einer Entscheidung würde ich schon länger Pro und Contra mehrmals abwägen^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher alle aktuellen power Diesel sind drehfreudig nicht nur speziell BMW


 
So langsam ziehen die anderen Hersteller nach, das stimmt.
Aber als der 2l 204PS Diesel von BMW Ende 2007 rausgekommen ist, gab es lange Zeit, eigentlich bis vor kurzen keinen vergleichbar guten Motor in Sachen Durchzug, Kraftentfaltung und Drehfreude.
Auch der 2l 143PS Diesel in meinem 1er dreht schön frei bis über 4000 1/min ohne zäh zu wirken. 
Die VW CR Diesel sind z.B. nicht ganz so drehfreudig.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein Problem.
> 
> Ich bin neulich in einer Kurve Bergab bei etwa 40 Km/H rechts kurz an den Bordstein gekommen. Gab einen leichten Schlag. Konnte bisher noch nicht feststellen ob irgendwas an der Achse ist, an der Felge ist eine kleine Einkerbung vom Schlag, und der Reifen scheint soweit auch okay bis auf eine Sache, die ihr in den Bildern sehen könnt. Da ist seitlich ein wenig "rausgebrochen". Meine Frage ist nun, ob das erheblich ist? Ich habe neulich gelesen, dass wohl die Seitenwand eines Reifens im Vergleich zur Lauffläche relativ dünn sein soll, aber die Einkerbung ist vllt 1,5mm tief. Allerdings möchte ich auch keinen Reifenplatzer riskieren. Ich denke nur, wenn ich zu ner Werkstatt fahre werden die mir gleich einen neuen Reifen andrehen....


 
Der Reifen ist hinüber, der MUSS getauscht werden. Bedenke bitte das der Reifen die einzige Verbindung zwischen Auto und Strasse ist, allein fürs Gewissen würd ich den Tauschen.

Edit : Das meint übrigends der TÜV dazu ( auszug aus dem Grenzmusterkatalog für Beschädigungen ) Das ist Aktzeptabel
"einzelne, leichte Beschädigungen an
der Reifenflanke, ohne erkennbare​
Verformung oder Materialausbruch" 

Bei dir ist aber ein deutlicher Materialausbruch erkennbar, also nicht mehr Aktzeptabel daher muss der Reifen getauscht werden, ansonst erlischt im schlimmsten Falle deine Betriebserlaubnis ! 

Edit2 : Also im grunde ist deine Betriebserlaubnis mit dem Reifendefekt erloschen wenn du damit weiter rumfährst, also Ersatzrad drauf und ab in die nächste Werkstatt, baust du mit dem defekten Reifen nen unfall wirst du deines Lebens nicht mehr froh !


----------



## Lee (5. Juni 2014)

Also Materialausbruch ist da keiner zu sehen, es ist lediglich eben ein kleiner Gummilappen, der weggeklappt ist. Auch ist bis jetzt keine Verformung erkennbar. Ich werde das allerdings noch beobachten.

Vermutlich werde ich den aber wohl tauschen. Wenns nur der eine Reifen wäre, wäre das ja alles halb so wild. Nur würde es mich wurmen mir den gleichen Rotzreifen nochmal zu kaufen. Bin mit den Hankooks mehr als unzufrieden was Lautstärke anbelangt, habe immer Kopfschmerzen bei mehr als 1h Autofahrt. Daher überlege ich mir gleich alle 4 zu tauschen, was dann halt sehr teuer wird....


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2014)

Ein kleiner Gummilappen der weggeklappt ist mit 1.5mm Tiefe, das ist definitiv ein Materialausbruch ! Du hast ja selbst "rausgebrochen" geschrieben. Es ist ein Stück aus der Flanke rausgebrochen wenn auch nicht komplett abgerissen. 


Aber gut wenn du das mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst mit einem Defekt an einem Sicherheitsrelevanten Teil rumzufahren ist das deine sache. Da soll sich mal unser Dekraman hier zu äusern, ich wette der wird dir genau das gleiche sagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein Problem.
> 
> Ich bin neulich in einer Kurve Bergab bei etwa 40 Km/H rechts kurz an den Bordstein gekommen. Gab einen leichten Schlag. Konnte bisher noch nicht feststellen ob irgendwas an der Achse ist, an der Felge ist eine kleine Einkerbung vom Schlag, und der Reifen scheint soweit auch okay bis auf eine Sache, die ihr in den Bildern sehen könnt. Da ist seitlich ein wenig "rausgebrochen". Meine Frage ist nun, ob das erheblich ist? Ich habe neulich gelesen, dass wohl die Seitenwand eines Reifens im Vergleich zur Lauffläche relativ dünn sein soll, aber die Einkerbung ist vllt 1,5mm tief. Allerdings möchte ich auch keinen Reifenplatzer riskieren. Ich denke nur, wenn ich zu ner Werkstatt fahre werden die mir gleich einen neuen Reifen andrehen....


 Ganz klar neuer Reifen!  Damit würde ich nicht mehr auf der Autobahn fahren wollen. Selbst wenn da kein Gummi rausgerissen ist, kann der Reifen innerlich beschädigt sein. Das Gummi an einem Reifen hält diesen nicht zusammen., sondern die Stahl, Nylon, Raylon, usw... Drähte. Der Felge nach zu urteilen, war das nen ganz schöner Einschlag.



keinnick schrieb:


> Sachen gibt's: Diesel-Totalschaden im Video: Gigantische Rauchwolken und Chaos auf der Autobahn - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


 Der gute OM646!  So geil wie der erstmal den Kombifilter für die Klima losmacht.  Der Fehler hat ihm wohl auch die Hand gerettet. Wenn nen Diesel hochdreht geht nur Lappen oder CO² Feuerlöscher in die Ansaugung. Niemals mit der Hand versuchen, wenn man die Hand hinterher noch weiter am Körper haben will.

Sieht aber eher aus wie offen klemmender Injektor. Öl von einem kaputten Turbo raucht mehr Schwarz/Blau.




worco schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich gestört hat ist halt das der Dampf erst ab 2000 kommt.


 Den richtigen Gang zum Beschleunigen wählen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2014)

Nee, das sieht genauso aus 
Hier noch ein paar Videos:

Runaway UPS Truck Almost Blows Up! - YouTube
Runaway diesel Renault Megane - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2014)

Woher weist du das bei denen der Turbo kaputt war?  Offen hängender Injektor kommt öfter mal vor. Meist ist der Turbo anschließend dann auch klotten, weil irgendwas vom Motor reinfliegt.

Hier noch mehr: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLzf3ItkbOE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPEDtKvt4lI

Kann man schön sehen das manche tief Schwarz/Blau qualmen und manche total weiß, je nachdem was kaputt ist. Sind sogar einige ohne Turbo bei. Zum Schluss vom 2. Video ist sogar ein Benziner. Der ist warm genug das er ohne Zündfunken das Öl zündet.


----------



## killer196 (5. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr hiervon ist ganz in meiner nähe 
Fahrzeugangebot: Opel Astra 2.2 16V Coupe/Klima/Schiebedach/17"Alu für 2350 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=193151627


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2014)

Sieht bis auf die Reifen und die gammelige Batteriehalterung und Klemme ganz ordendlich aus. Ist das Schimmel auf der Motorabdeckung?

Im Kundenauftrag bedeutet *KEINE* Gewährleistung.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> die gammelige Batteriehalterung


 Das muss so sein, das ist nen Opel irgendwas muss Rosten  Die Karosse kann ja nicht rosten bei dem


----------



## STSLeon (5. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne den Dieselmotor. Hatte damit das Vergnügen über die A7 fahren zu dürfen. Ich habe auch nichts gegen die Charakteristik oder den Sound. Allerdings ist die meiste Strecke zur Arbeit und zurück. Das auch nur im Winter, wenn ich nicht mit dem Fahrrad fahren kann. Für die 3 km zur Arbeit reicht auch mein jetziger 75 PS Seat Ibiza voll aus. 

Ich bin nur wegen dem BMW am überlegen, weil mir das Auto irrsinnig gut gefällt und bei meinem Ibiza so langsam die ganzen Altersmacken kommen und immer teurer wird. Zuletzt hat sich die Schraube einer Rolle vom Keilriemen gelöst. 400 Euro nur wegen einer Schraube, davor musste ich die hinteren Federn tauschen usw.


----------



## killer196 (5. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sieht bis auf die Reifen und die gammelige Batteriehalterung und Klemme ganz ordendlich aus. Ist das Schimmel auf der Motorabdeckung?
> 
> Im Kundenauftrag bedeutet KEINE Gewährleistung.



N opel MUSS irgendwo rosten  kann man aber ja tauschen. Was spricht gegen die reifen?

Und wie schaut der aus? Wirkt irgenwie n bissl verbastelt.
Fahrzeugangebot: Opel Astra 2.2 16V 2.HAND-18ZOLL-KLIMA-SITZH.-TÜV NEU für 2990 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=194600314


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die reifen?


 Der Hersteller?

Der zweite sieht nicht so dolle aus. Vorallem komische Fotos gemacht. Sieht man nicht wirklich was drauf.


----------



## worco (6. Juni 2014)

So, ich geh jetzt auch unter die A3 fahrer.

Bin gestern noch nen bissl verschiedene gefahren, hat Spaß gemacht. Nochmal mit dem Volvo verglichen und nochmal ordentlich verhandelt, sodass am SChluss was rauskam was mir akzeptabel schien.

Kommen wird ein schwarzer A3 Sportback mit dem 2.0Tdi mit 184PS. Aussen S-line und S-line selection(oder so, Xenon halt), schwarze Scheiben. innen hab ich zugunsten des großen Motors dann auf Leder und S-Line verzichtet, nur das abgeflachte Multifunktionslenkrad, Sitzheizung, Klimaautomatik, Bang&Olufsen, Alu-Optik. Das wars im großen und ganzen, so Kleinzeugs wie Mittelarmlehne, Skidurchlade usw. hab ich natürlich auch.

Freu mich wie ein Schnitzel, nächste Woche erfahr ich dann ob er noch vor den Werksferien im August kommt oder erst danach.


----------



## Speed4Fun (6. Juni 2014)

Eine weise Entscheidung.

Nur auf Leder hätte ich persönlich nicht verzichtet.


----------



## worco (6. Juni 2014)

Ich hab lange hin und her gemacht und hätte eh nur Teilleder genommen, weil mir Vollleder im Winter zu kalt und im Sommer zu warm ist. Teilleder wie im S-line innen dagegen hätte ich schon geil gefunden, aber irgendwo musste ich mal Abstriche machen, sonst hätt ich auch noch den adaptiven Tempomaten nehmen müssen und vllt. die Automatik und....)

Dann dacht ich mir gut, Stoff biste eh gewöhnt, die Sportsitze sind auch so sehr komfortabel und da nimmste lieber noch nen bisschen mehr Dampf. Außerdem müssen ja auch noch nen paar Steigerungsmöglichkeiten gegeben sein


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2014)

Gab es keine Jahreswagen mit (annähernd) passender Ausstattung? Die wären evtl. sogar mit Wunschausstattung dann im Budget.


----------



## worco (6. Juni 2014)

Es gab nen Vorführer mit passender Ausstattung, allerdings verkauft der Bruder meiner Freundin die Autos und da ging beim Neuwagen soviel dass der billiger kam als ein Jahreswagen, deshalb der Griff zum Neuen. Damit ich auf Wunschausstattung und gleiches Geld komme hätte ich dann schon nen 2 Jahre alten Nehmen müssen.


----------



## Lee (6. Juni 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Gummilappen der weggeklappt ist mit 1.5mm Tiefe, das ist definitiv ein Materialausbruch ! Du hast ja selbst "rausgebrochen" geschrieben. Es ist ein Stück aus der Flanke rausgebrochen wenn auch nicht komplett abgerissen.
> 
> 
> Aber gut wenn du das mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst mit einem Defekt an einem Sicherheitsrelevanten Teil rumzufahren ist das deine sache. Da soll sich mal unser Dekraman hier zu äusern, ich wette der wird dir genau das gleiche sagen.



Ich werd ihn jetzt tauschen lassen. Im Übrigen bin ich mit dem Ding keine 10km gefahren seit das passiert ist und er stand jetzt die letzten Tage nur rum.
Am liebsten würde ich halt alle Reifen tauschen lassen, aber eine Garantie, dass es dann wirklich leiser ist als jetzt gibts nicht. Deshalb wird es wohl nochmal der gleiche Rotzreifen werden, sofern die mir überhaupt einen einzelnen Reifen verkaufen...

 Ich verstehs halt nicht ganz. Laut Internet ist dieser Hankook Kinergy Eco gar nicht mal so übel und kaum lauter als andere Reifen. nfsgame hat die ja soweit ich das damals mitbekommen habe auch auf seinem Golf und ist mit denen wohl zufrieden. Vllt liegts ja auch an meinem Wagen, aber mit Winterreifen ist der Wagen um ein vielfaches leiser. Ich habe halt Angst alle zu tauschen und dann 300€ in den Sand zu setzen, weil die neuen genauso laut sind wie die alten....



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ganz klar neuer Reifen!  Damit würde ich nicht mehr auf der Autobahn fahren wollen. Selbst wenn da kein Gummi rausgerissen ist, kann der Reifen innerlich beschädigt sein. Das Gummi an einem Reifen hält diesen nicht zusammen., sondern die Stahl, Nylon, Raylon, usw... Drähte. Der Felge nach zu urteilen, war das nen ganz schöner Einschlag.



Also die Felge ist so ne Plastikradzierblende


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juni 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Also die Felge ist so ne Plastikradzierblende


 
Nennt sich auch Radkappe  

Es gibt übrigens Chrom-Spinner-Radkappen    Nur so für den Fall, dass du die tauschen willst  

Sieht absolut behindert aus.


----------



## Lee (6. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nennt sich auch Radkappe
> 
> Es gibt übrigens Chrom-Spinner-Radkappen    Nur so für den Fall, dass du die tauschen willst
> 
> Sieht absolut behindert aus.


 


Finde Chrom am Auto generell nicht sonderlich hübsch ;P


Ich hätte zwar auch gerne schicke Felgen, aber der Wagen ist sowieso mehr ein "Vernunftsauto", und da tuns die 15" Stahlräder auch. Und sooo doof schaut das finde ich nicht aus. Allemal besser als mit schwarzen gelochten Stahlfelgen rumzufahren. Und ich spare mir ein kleines Vermögen und eine Menge nerven. Wenn irgendwann mal ein vernünftiges Einkommen da ist mit nem anderen Wagen sehe ich das vielleicht anders


----------



## BlindxDeath (6. Juni 2014)

Mtech 1 Lenkrad eingebaut und Nabendeckel für die kreuzis besorgt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> So, ich geh jetzt auch unter die A3 fahrer.
> 
> Bin gestern noch nen bissl verschiedene gefahren, hat Spaß gemacht. Nochmal mit dem Volvo verglichen und nochmal ordentlich verhandelt, sodass am SChluss was rauskam was mir akzeptabel schien.
> 
> ...


 Quattro Power.  




Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nennt sich auch Radkappe
> 
> Es gibt übrigens Chrom-Spinner-Radkappen    Nur so für den Fall, dass du die tauschen willst
> 
> Sieht absolut behindert aus.


Hey die sind total bling bling geil!  Die billigen haben aber keinen Motor, denen muss man selber Schwung geben. Aber macht total was her aufm ATU Parkplatz!


----------



## fatlace (7. Juni 2014)

Heut war mal wieder waschtag


----------



## dsdenni (7. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Heut war mal wieder waschtag



Schönes Auto!


----------



## killer196 (7. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Heut war mal wieder waschtag



Glänzt bei dir


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. Juni 2014)

So ich stelle jetzt auch mal meinen neuen Flitzer vor, es ist ein Peugeot 207 150 THP geworden, Bj07, ~83.000 gelaufen, hab ihn heute Mittag vom Händler abgeholt, unterschrieben aber schon vor zwei Wochen. 
Der Händler wär ziemlich kompetent und hat mir nen guten Rabatt + neue Sommer+Winterreifen beides auf Alu mitgegeben, Inspektion und TÜV waren natürlich auch neu bei


----------



## der_yappi (7. Juni 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> So ich stelle jetzt auch mal meinen neuen Flitzer vor, es ist ein Peugeot 207 150 THP geworden, Bj07, ~83.000 gelaufen, hab ihn heute Mittag vom Händler abgeholt, unterschrieben aber schon vor zwei Wochen.
> Der Händler wär ziemlich kompetent und hat mir nen guten Rabatt + neue Sommer+Winterreifen beides auf Alu mitgegeben, Inspektion und TÜV waren natürlich auch neu bei



Schönes Auto


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2014)

scheiß gefühl, wenn man man löcher in die Karosse bohren muss... 
für den anderen Mtech klimbim müssen noch weitere Löcher gebohrt werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roadgecko (8. Juni 2014)

*Ich war mal etwas mit meiner HandyCam und Photoshop aktiv.

Daten:

Leder-Sport-Paket
 Performance-Paket I und II
 Tempomat
 Frontscheibe beheizbar
 Lackierung Performance-Blau Metallic
 Regensensor 
 Scheinwerfer-Assistent mit Tag/Nacht-Sensor
 Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend
 Sony Navigation mit Ford SYNC und DAB+

LED Fußraumbeleuchtung
LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung
Schaltwegsverkürzung RH-Renntechnik
KN Plattenfilter
MTB Softwareoptimierung 208PS/323NM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (8. Juni 2014)

Super Bilder! Sowas kost bei einem professionellen bestimmt ein paar Euro


----------



## roadgecko (8. Juni 2014)

Haha und dabei hab ich nur meine Handy-Kamera gehabt. Eine Spiegelreflex o.Ä. hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2014)

Die beste Kamera ist die, die man dabei hat . Sieht man aber auch eindeutig an den Tonwertabrissen im Lack .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich heute gesehen (Scheiß Pic wegen den Licht Verhältnissen)


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juni 2014)

@roadgecko leider gibts hier keinen Likebutton 

Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Juni 2014)

Weil das in fast jedem Forum so üblich ist, dass in der Rumpelkammer (also OT-Thread) keine Bewertungen (oder likes) vergeben werden.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist das für ne Kasperkiste? Außer der Frittentheke kann man auf der Briefmarke nix erkennen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Juni 2014)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Der hat genug Mods dran die erkennbar sind, aber eigentlich sehr OEM gehalten. Frittentheke ist übrigens OEM und nur vom großen Bruder...


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Juni 2014)

Ich hab zwar auch keine Ahnung, aber ich empfinde das auch als alte Kasperkiste 

Ne, im Ernst: jeder kann fahren, was ihm/ihr gefällt. Dann sollte man aber auch die Größe zeigen
und einfach mal wegstecken, wenn anderen das Auto nicht gefällt.

Mit dem Kennzeichen könnte es evtl. Ärger geben. Oder gibt´s für das Modell eine Sondergenehmigung?


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2014)

Ich erkenn auf dem Handy nen gtst mit nem gtr Flügel...

Naja.. Bmw 320i der jdm.Szene


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Juni 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar auch keine Ahnung, aber ich empfinde das auch als alte Kasperkiste
> 
> Ne, im Ernst: jeder kann fahren, was ihm/ihr gefällt. Dann sollte man aber auch die Größe zeigen
> und einfach mal wegstecken, wenn anderen das Auto nicht gefällt.
> ...



Naja ist ja ein Importfahrzeug die bekommen kurze Kennis, von der Position her passt das auch, ist wenigstens nicht aufm Biltzer drauf ^^ Vllt. bekommt er evtl. Ärger, aber denke nicht, da die Lancer Evos ja auch da ihre Kennzeichen haben, direkt vor den Ladeluftkühler wäre schlecht, wegen der Kühlung



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Ich erkenn auf dem Handy nen gtst mit nem gtr Flügel...
> 
> Naja.. Bmw 320i der jdm.Szene


 
Wenigstens nicht 316i  320 geht doch, allerdings hat der bissl mehr PS, Serie 250, warscheinlich mit MPS Lader und Mapping bei 400PS (FMIC,AGA, MPS Sticker usw..)

Die Frontschürze müsste ne 400r Style sein, Klare Blinker, FMIC, N1 Vents. Und halt noch woanders paar andere Sachen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ...ist wenigstens nicht aufm Biltzer drauf...


Ich kann mich an mehrere Debatten im Motor Talk erinnern, wo Leute entweder ein Ticket bekommen haben oder sogar ihr Auto stehen lassen mussten.
Es gibt genaue Bestimmungen, aus welchem Winkel das Kennzeichen *vollständig* lesbar sein muss.

Für Alfa gibt es da wohl eine Sondergenehmigung. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall genau informieren, bevor ich mein Kennzeichen woanders befestigen würde.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2014)

Hab heute Nachmittag angefangen, den Z4 zu polieren. 
Da merkt man mal wieder, wie hart so ein 11 Jahre alter BMW Lack sein kann 
Ich bin selbst mit der 500er Menzerna nur schwer weitergekommen. 
Das Ergebnis ist aber recht ansehnlich, ~90% der Kratzer sind raus.  
Morgen muss ich noch das Heck polieren sowie Wachs auftragen.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag angefangen, den Z4 zu polieren.
> Da merkt man mal wieder, wie hart so ein 11 Jahre alter BMW Lack sein kann
> Ich bin selbst mit der 500er Menzerna nur schwer weitergekommen.
> Das Ergebnis ist aber recht ansehnlich, ~90% der Kratzer sind raus.
> Morgen muss ich noch das Heck polieren sowie Wachs auftragen.



Wie sieht es jetzt eig. Mit dem 1er aus wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2014)

Ich arbeite nebenbei für nen importeur, icj flieg rum und checke die Autos, für mich ist das nichts besonderes...
Es ist nunmal ein gtst und bleibt auch einer, egal was dran gemacht wurde.
Zumal so ein r33 oder r34 kein exot ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Juni 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an mehrere Debatten im Motor Talk erinnern, wo Leute entweder ein Ticket bekommen haben oder sogar ihr Auto stehen lassen mussten.
> Es gibt genaue Bestimmungen, aus welchem Winkel das Kennzeichen *vollständig* lesbar sein muss.
> 
> Für Alfa gibt es da wohl eine Sondergenehmigung. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall genau informieren, bevor ich mein Kennzeichen woanders befestigen würde.


 
Naja ist ja nicht mein Auto, kenne mich mit den Vorschriften nicht so aus.

@Blind 
Für wen denn wenn ich fragen darf ? Ich finde es cool das so einer direkt bei mir umme Ecke steht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie sieht es jetzt eig. Mit dem 1er aus wenn ich fragen darf ?


 
Der wird so langsam wieder 
Dauert halt alles recht lange, mit Preise anfordern, vergleichen, Teile raussuchen, Teile abholen bzw Versand abwarten. Auch war ich ja einen Monat im Ausland. Dafür spare ich aber recht viel Geld, wenn ich alles selbst mache, bei gleicher Qualität.
Momentan warte ich nur noch auf die Motorhaube, sowie auf die Scheinwerfer.
Letztes WE hab ich schon mal die beiden Kühler, die Luftklappensteuerung sowie die neue Vorderwand montiert, sowie den Wasserkühlkreislauf entlüftet.
Gestern hab ich aus Dortmund die neue gebrauchte Front geholt. Muss dann noch zusammen mit der Motorhaube lackiert werden.
Schätze mal übernächstes WE ist er fertig.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag angefangen, den Z4 zu polieren.
> Da merkt man mal wieder, wie hart so ein 11 Jahre alter BMW Lack sein kann
> Ich bin selbst mit der 500er Menzerna nur schwer weitergekommen.
> Das Ergebnis ist aber recht ansehnlich, ~90% der Kratzer sind raus.
> Morgen muss ich noch das Heck polieren sowie Wachs auftragen.


 
Ich bin bei unserm Z4 ziemlich gut vorangekommen mit der Exzenter und der 400er und im Anschluss mit der 4000er alles auf harten Pads. Aber halt mir vieeeeeel druck und gaaaanz langsam und immer einen Kreuzstrich mehr..  Was fürn Wachs benutzt du?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2014)

Dodo Juice Purple Haze  
DODO JUICE Purple Haze Soft Wax 250ml + Gratis Lupus 380 Buffing 40x40cm Microfasertuch online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege


----------



## fatlace (8. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der wird so langsam wieder
> Dauert halt alles recht lange, mit Preise anfordern, vergleichen, Teile raussuchen, Teile abholen bzw Versand abwarten. Auch war ich ja einen Monat im Ausland. Dafür spare ich aber recht viel Geld, wenn ich alles selbst mache, bei gleicher Qualität.
> Momentan warte ich nur noch auf die Motorhaube, sowie auf die Scheinwerfer.
> Letztes WE hab ich schon mal die beiden Kühler, die Luftklappensteuerung sowie die neue Vorderwand montiert, sowie den Wasserkühlkreislauf entlüftet.
> ...



was ist den mit deinem 1er?
BMW lack ist übrigens echt ********
dort bilden sich ziehmlich schnell holos


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> was ist den mit deinem 1er?
> BMW lack ist übrigens echt ********
> dort bilden sich ziehmlich schnell holos


 
Der hatte wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab Nahkampferfahrung mit einem anderen Fahrzeugheck gesammelt .


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @Blind
> Für wen denn wenn ich fragen darf ? Ich finde es cool das so einer direkt bei mir umme Ecke steht.


 
aktuell gibts ja nur gerade mal ne Handvoll seriöse Importeure bzw. Dienstleister, für einen von denen begutachte ich in der UK die Autos, gehe die speclist und mängelliste durch, suche noch andere Mängel, bezahle und fahr die autos rüber.

grad das autowaschzeug in die gute Bauknecht von mutti gedrückt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vom Kumpel noch nen tach für meinen e30 bekommen.. endlich nen drehzahlmesser....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der hatte wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab Nahkampferfahrung mit einem anderen Fahrzeugheck gesammelt .


 
Präzise: Mit einem Heck eines Sprinters inkl. AHK


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2014)

Der Drehzahlmesser steht sogar schon richtig.


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2014)

genau 

muss mir noch nen den passenden Codierstecker besorgen..

Wegen Polieren und so..
ich benutze gerne 3M Schleifpaste Plus als One Step.
Mittelharter Schwamm etwas anfeuchten und drüber.. hab zwar noch andere 3M Polituren, aber die habe ich nie benutzt, die Schleifpaste reichte immer aus, anschließend Wachs drüber und fertig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Juni 2014)

Ja viele gute gibt es nicht. Das was jetzt mit Gozill#R war. Appie importiert leider auch wieder. UK habe ich mir schon gedacht..  Für Black Label?


----------



## fatlace (8. Juni 2014)

hab mich heute mit paar kumpels getroffen


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2014)

haha... ich weiß wo das ist


----------



## fatlace (8. Juni 2014)

hehe
wie viele am gaffen waren und auch fotos gemacht haben, unbezahlbar


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juni 2014)

Das war bei uns im Mai --> Gentlemen's Cup: Der Cup
Die haben aber noch keine/wenige aktuellen Bilder online.
War kurz da....und war g0il

// immerhin gibts noch ein kleines Video --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT3Q8paDXGE


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. Juni 2014)

Ich hab meinen neuen gestern und heute auch ein wenig gereinigt, auch wenn er vom Händler schon sauber war, so hab ich mir dann die Vorwäsche gespart.  
Wo wir hier ja so viele 'Autopflege-Spezialisten' haben wollte ich mal fragen welchen Felgenreiniger ihr benutzt, ich bin mit meinem nämlich nicht so zufrieden (Surf City Garage Beyond Steel Wheel Cleaner), der entfernt zwar schmutz aber kein bisschen Bremsstaub. 
Wäre schön wenn ihr da nen Tipp für mich hättet.


----------



## BlindxDeath (8. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> hehe
> wie viele am gaffen waren und auch fotos gemacht haben, unbezahlbar


 
ja.. wir münsteraner sind neugierig 



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen neuen gestern und heute auch ein wenig gereinigt, auch wenn er vom Händler schon sauber war, so hab ich mir dann die Vorwäsche gespart.
> Wo wir hier ja so viele 'Autopflege-Spezialisten' haben wollte ich mal fragen welchen Felgenreiniger ihr benutzt, ich bin mit meinem nämlich nicht so zufrieden (Surf City Garage Beyond Steel Wheel Cleaner), der entfernt zwar schmutz aber kein bisschen Bremsstaub.
> Wäre schön wenn ihr da nen Tipp für mich hättet.


 
aluteufel rot, das zeug ätzt dir sogar 7 jahre alten Dreck runter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> wie viele am gaffen waren und auch fotos gemacht haben, unbezahlbar



Kenne ich von den 1er Treffen 
Vorallem wenn bei den großen Treffen auf den Ausfahren mal eine Kolonne aus 50 1ern und mehr langrollt, wird immer ganz verdutzt geguckt 
Auch, weil die meisten den nur als Hatch und ohne M-Paket und sonstige Veränderungen kennen.



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wo wir hier ja so viele  'Autopflege-Spezialisten' haben wollte ich mal fragen welchen  Felgenreiniger ihr benutzt, ich bin mit meinem nämlich nicht so  zufrieden (Surf City Garage Beyond Steel Wheel Cleaner), der entfernt  zwar schmutz aber kein bisschen Bremsstaub.
> Wäre schön wenn ihr da nen Tipp für mich hättet.



Ich wasche die Felgen wöchentlich mit normalem Autoshampoo (Cemical Guys Glossworkz). Bislang hab ich immer alles abbekommen.
Für Härtefälle an anderen Autos, verdünnte Schwefelsäure. Hatte ich hier im Thread schon mal genannt, glaube ich.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Juni 2014)

Ich werde es mal mit dem von BlindxDeath empfohlenen Reiniger versuchen, die Felgen sind eigentlich kaum schmutzig aber der Bremsstaub der dran ist, auch wenn er nur minimal ist geht einfach nicht weg. 
Felgen wurden vom Händler nämlich alle neu lackiert wegen ein paar Bordstein Schäden, deshalb wunder ich mich wie nach ein paar Metern der Schmutz schon nicht rausgeht, vielleicht ist aber das Zeug was ich hab auch einfach nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dodo Juice Purple Haze
> DODO JUICE Purple Haze Soft Wax 250ml + Gratis Lupus 380 Buffing 40x40cm Microfasertuch online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege


 
Hab das auch hier liegen, Zymöl Creame auch aber ich habe noch keines davon benutzt weil mich das Cairbon C33 jedesmal vom Hocker reißt. Dieser harte Spiegelglanz von der Versiegelung is wirklich richtig geil, musst du mal unbedingt probieren.



> grad das autowaschzeug in die gute Bauknecht von mutti gedrückt



Aber bitte Pads und Tücher getrennt und bitte keinen Weichspüler mit rein


----------



## keinnick (9. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Kasperkiste? Außer der Frittentheke kann man auf der Briefmarke nix erkennen...



 Die "Briefmarke" wird größer wenn man sie anklickt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab das auch hier liegen, Zymöl Creame auch aber ich habe noch keines davon benutzt weil mich das Cairbon C33 jedesmal vom Hocker reißt. Dieser harte Spiegelglanz von der Versiegelung is wirklich richtig geil, musst du mal unbedingt probieren.


 
Kann ich machen,wenn mein Wachs aufgebraucht ist 
Wobei das Wachs schon einen extremen Tiefenglanz bringt, gerade beim 1er (schwarz uni) 
Viel mehr geht da glaube ich nicht.
Mal schauen, ob ich von der Aufbereitung des Z4s noch gute Fotos hinbekomme. 
Hab momentan keine Kamera außer Handy und noch auf der Suche nach einer Nikon D5300.

Und noch zwei Fotos vom letzen Trackday:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. Juni 2014)

ich weiß nicht, ob man das deutlich sieht...
aber die felgen waren richtig verdreckt gewesen.
hab einfach ne ladung auf die total verdreckten kreuzis gesprüht, einwirken lassen und wieder abgekärchert.
bissl dreck ist noch da, aber ich hab da auch nicht geschrubbt.
ansonsten gehste nochmal mit reinigungsknete drüber.

@beam39
ne, alles gleich rein gestopft 
aber kein weichspüler.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Juni 2014)

Doch sieht man schon  
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. Juni 2014)

ja, klar sieht man das...
aber ich weiß nicht ob man das jetzt sooo deutlich sieht, dass man sich denkt "BOAH! das wixxt dir das zeug nur so runna vonna felge!"
das hab ich damals nämlich gesagt, als ich das benutzt habe 

gibts bspw bei ATU, einer der wenigen dinge, die man da kaufen kann.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Kasperkiste?


 
Und was genau ist daran nun eine Kasperbude? Würde mich mal stark interessieren, klar es ist kein langweiliger 0815 Golf. Aber das kann nun wirklich nicht die Begründung sein.


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. Juni 2014)

unbedingt gefallen tut mir der r33 auch nicht.
ist jetzt auch äußerlich auf den ersten Blick nicht verbastelt bzw. lässt sich leicht zurück rüsten.
Der GTR Style Spoiler ist meiner Meinung nach ein Muss, der gtst spoiler sieht irgendwie kacke aus.
gibt aber schlimmeres.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2014)

Der GTSS S1 Spoiler ist hässlich, S2 hingegen sieht meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aus als der GTR. Wer keinen GTR hat, sollte auch keinen GTR Spoiler haben. Das ist wie GTi auf eine 1.4L Möhre kleben... 
Mir persönlich gefällt der Skyline oben auch nicht, Kasperbude ist es aber mMn trotzdem noch lange nicht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (9. Juni 2014)

und das schöne ist auch...
mit nem größerem Lader und mapping haste auch einfachmal 400ps in der Bude.
Die Leistungskurve ist pro € auch sehr groß.

hatten iwann mal nen Eclipse mit nem 2Liter motor.. der typ hat laut seiner Aussage gut 18.000€ in den Motor gesteckt...
und am Ende hatte er nur etwas über 400ps, das war recht lächerlich gewesen


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sind es ~ 9000Euro (inkl Motor) und ich habe dann 250PS - 270PS. Saugertuning ist halt verdammt teuer und mühselig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juni 2014)

Turbo isf einfach besser  Aber Supra geht ja noch mehr mit Stock Motor.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Turbo isf einfach besser


 
Ein gut gemachter Sauger wäre mir trotzdem lieber.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juni 2014)

War ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint (Smiley)


----------



## killer196 (9. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein gut gemachter Sauger wäre mir trotzdem lieber.



Jedem das seune


----------



## fatlace (9. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kenne ich von den 1er Treffen  Vorallem wenn bei den großen Treffen auf den Ausfahren mal eine Kolonne aus 50 1ern und mehr langrollt, wird immer ganz verdutzt geguckt  Auch, weil die meisten den nur als Hatch und ohne M-Paket und sonstige Veränderungen kennen.



Hehe, ja so siehts aus, wobei mir aber so große treffen nicht ganz so gefallen.
Find das im kleinen kreis immer besser, da kann man wenigstens mit jedem reden usw.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2014)

Das stimmt. 
Beim nächsten E90 Stammtisch in Oldenburg werde ich auch teilnehmen, ist auch eine eher kleine Runde
Wir (aus dem 1erForum PLZ Bereich 2) wurden vom E90 Forum eingeladen. Passt ganz gut, da nur 20min von mir entfernt.

Stammtisch: Stammtisch Oldenburg/Nordwest Niedersachsen nächstes Treffen 01.06.2014 14 Uhr Parkplatz Möbel Buss - Seite 7 - Niedersachsen - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wer keinen GTR hat, sollte auch keinen GTR Spoiler haben. Das ist wie GTi auf eine 1.4L Möhre kleben.


 
Andersrum ist´s lustig. Mein ECC GSI hatte ne nachgerüstete feste Anhängerkupplung. Jeder dachte ich wäre mit nem kleineren Motor und "nur" in GSI-Optik unterwegs.
Ich mag Autos, die nach aussen unscheinbar wirken aber unterm Blech richtig Power haben.


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2014)

Ich finde dieses "unscheinbar" immer so langweilig. 
Ich habe absolut garnix gegen Verspoilerungen und etwas lautere (gut klingende!) AGAs.
Ruhig mal etwas aus der Masse herausstechen 

Der NX von Riverna gefällt mir zB sehr gut. Farbige Felgen, schön tief, Auspuff, Aufkleber, etc. 
und trotzdem nicht übertrieben.


----------



## winner961 (9. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Andersrum ist´s lustig. Mein ECC GSI hatte ne nachgerüstete feste Anhängerkupplung. Jeder dachte ich wäre mit nem kleineren Motor und "nur" in GSI-Optik unterwegs.
> Ich mag Autos, die nach aussen unscheinbar wirken aber unterm Blech richtig Power haben.


 
So geht's mir auch, aber wenn ein Auto viel Leistung hat darf es auch mal seine Leistung im Äußeren zeigen. Aber das unscheinbare ist eben etwas unberechenbares. 
Ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche vielleicht bekomme ich da endlich meine Sportsitze  ich spare zurzeit auf meinen Abarth  dauert aber noch zwei Jahre. Das ist auch ein unscheinbares Geschoß.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Aber das unscheinbare ist eben etwas unberechenbares.


 Allerdings. Mir hat mal ein 190er Benz bei 140 auf der A81 mit der Hinterachse "Rauchzeichen" gegeben und im Heckfenster (über dem Wackeldackel und der Häkelabdeckung der Klorolle) stand per LED: "Hier verabschieden sich 680 PS". Der war verdammt schnell ausser Sicht - obwohl mein GSI auch nicht zur lahmen Truppe gehört hat. Der 190er sah von aussen total "brav" aus. So was find ich dann genial.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2014)

Diesen 190er hat mal ein Auszubildener von uns gebaut. 

War damals der einzige 190er in Deutschland mit eingetragenem V8. Da musste sogar die Schottwand geändert werden. Das Ding war wohl kaum fahrbar, deswegen hat er die komplette Reserveradmulde mit Beton gefüllt.  Allerdings hat er ihn nach kurzer Zeit verkauft, warum auch immer.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juni 2014)

Ich finde GT-R Style nicht so schlimm, solange man sich kein GT-R Badge raufpappt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> War damals der einzige 190er in Deutschland mit eingetragenem V8. Da musste sogar die Schottwand geändert werden. Das Ding war wohl kaum fahrbar, deswegen hat er die komplette Reserveradmulde mit Beton gefüllt.


 Glaub ich gerne. Selbst beim 500E-W124er musste ja einiges geändert werden, damit der V8 da Platz hatte. Ich kam mir damals auf der Bahn echt ein klein wenig veräppelt vor. Mein GSI war auch "etwas" bearbeitet und hatte knapp 200PS - trotzdem keine Chance gegen den V8. Wie auch?


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Andersrum ist´s lustig. Mein ECC GSI hatte ne nachgerüstete feste Anhängerkupplung. Jeder dachte ich wäre mit nem kleineren Motor und "nur" in GSI-Optik unterwegs.
> Ich mag Autos, die nach aussen unscheinbar wirken aber unterm Blech richtig Power haben.


 
Ich finde sowohl Autos peinlich die Leistung vorgeben die sie nicht haben, aber Autos wo 1.4L und dann ein 2L Turbo drunter schlummert finde ich auch peinlich. 98% der Leute interessieren sich eh nicht was hinten drauf steht. Mir muss mein Auto gefallen, ob andere nun mit mehr oder weniger Leistung rechnen ist mir da Latte. Gibt mit Sicherheit mehr als genug die denken mein roter NX wäre eine Luftpumpe und macht nur auf dicke Hose. Wenn mich jemand fragt wieviel Leistung er hat sage ich "zu wenig"... weil es nun mal so ist. Wenn sich daraus ein ernstes Gespräch ergibt gebe ich auch gescheite Antworten, aber davor blocke ich idiotische Gespräche erstmal ab.

Ich bin auch nie Rennen gefahren oder dergleichen. Einzig und alleine Nachts auf der freigegeben Autobahn mit richtig guten Freunden wo ich weiß das sie keine Kacke neben mir bauen.



watercooled schrieb:


> Der NX von Riverna gefällt mir zB sehr gut. Farbige Felgen, schön tief, Auspuff, Aufkleber, etc.
> und trotzdem nicht übertrieben.


 
Danke das hört man gerne, wobei ich zugebe für 160PS ist die Optik schon Grenzwertig. Wenn da jemand sagt er trägt zu dick auf, kann ich das nachvollziehen. 
Ich finde den roten von Optik/Leistung da deutlich besser gelungen, gut da steckt auch deutlich mehr Kohle drin.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nie Rennen gefahren oder dergleichen. Einzig und alleine Nachts auf der freigegeben Autobahn mit richtig guten Freunden wo ich weiß das sie keine Kacke neben mir bauen.



Was natürlich dennoch aus verschiedenen Gründen verboten ist - mal abgesehen vom erloschen den Versicherungsschutz...


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2014)

Was sollte daran verboten sein? Die Autobahn ist freigegeben und wenn wir da von 100 aufwärts hochbeschleunigen denke ich nicht das wir irgendwo etwas verbotenes machen. Falls ich mich jedoch täuschen sollte, belehre mich bitte eines besseren


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was sollte daran verboten sein? Die Autobahn ist freigegeben und wenn wir da von 100 aufwärts hochbeschleunigen denke ich nicht das wir irgendwo etwas verbotenes machen. Falls ich mich jedoch täuschen sollte, belehre mich bitte eines besseren


 Jein,  Rennen fahren ist natürlich offiziell verboten,  aber natürlich dürfen dort beliebige Fahrzeuge beliebig schnell fahren.  Und natürlich dürfen auch Fahrzeuge auf parallelen Spuren synchron beschleunigen.  

Insofern ...     Nachts auf einer leeren Autobahn (sofern sie denn einsichtig genug ist)  ist eigentlich ein guter Ort dafür.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juni 2014)

Strassenrennen sind in DT. Verboten, auch da wo die Straßen freigegeben sind. Aber 1. Wie wollen sie das dir nachweisen und andererseits who cares. Wenn du mit 100 Autos und Aufklebern rumrast ala Gumball3000 dann interessierts die Polizei schon. Deshalb fahren sie ja nichtmehr durch Deutschland. 

Schaut noch einer von euch die Gumball3000 Videos von Shmee150?


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2014)

Und wer bestimmt was ein Rennen ist und was nicht?
Das was er da auf der Autobahn betreibt sollte vollständig legal sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juni 2014)

Naja ein Rennen ist doch eigentlich Logisch. Wenn 2 oder mehrere Fahrzeuge (Fahrer) gegen ein ander antreten und es einen gewinner gibt. So würde ich es sagen.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe das auch nicht als "Rennen" ansich. Sonst wäre ja jedes rausbeschleunigen aus der Baustelle auch ein "Rennen". Gut aber darüber zu diskutieren wird am Ende keine Einigung bringen, dazu ist die Regel mit Straßenrennen zu schwammig. Erstmal müsse man genau definieren was ein Autorennen ist und was nicht. Das ganze haben wir dieses Jahr 2 mal gemacht, dass letzte mal war im März und dieses Jahr wird es wohl auch nicht nochmal vorkommen. Mein roter NX gegen einen Skyline und mein grauer NX gegen einen MR2 Turbo. Ist halt die A3 wo man ohne Probleme nachts 300km/h fahren kann. 

Jedoch kenne ich auch diverse Treffen (auf denen ich auch bin) wo wöchentlich richtige Rennen gefahren werden. Jedoch würde ich da nie mitfahren, wie gesagt wenn ich sowas mal auf der AB mache dann nur mit meinem engsten Freundeskreis (eine Handvoll Leute zähle ich dazu). Das Risiko das etwas passiert ist dafür viel zu groß, wenn wir mal wirklich die Sau rauslassen wollen (war auch sehr selten vorkommt) dann machen wir das auf dem Track. Wobei keiner von meinen Freunden seine Karre oft quält, jemand der zig tausend Euros in die Autos steckt tritt die Kisten bis sie kotzen. Natürlich fahren wir auch alle mal mit richtig hohen Drehzahlen, dafür sind die Kisten auch aufgebaut. Aber das ist halt kein Tretten, dass müssen sie irgendwo abkönnen sonst haben wir unseren Beruf die Projektziele verfehlt.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Juni 2014)

> Naja ein Rennen ist doch eigentlich Logisch. Wenn 2 oder mehrere  Fahrzeuge (Fahrer) gegen ein ander antreten und es einen gewinner gibt.  So würde ich es sagen.




Dann sag mir mal wie ein Außenstehender beurteilen soll ob da nun 2 Fahrzeuge gegeneinander antreten und wann einer gewinnt? Wäre mir neu dass es auf ner AB Start und Ziellinien gibt


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2014)

Das meinte ich.


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Juni 2014)

grad glück gehabt..
kam mir grad nen halber Baum entgegen... mit dem e30 schön reingebrettert und nur etwas plastik kaputt 
Grill, fernlicht und nieren zersprungen.
Nummern schild hats auch runter gerissen.. musste das erstmal im Dickicht suchen


----------



## dsdenni (10. Juni 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> grad glück gehabt..
> kam mir grad nen halber Baum entgegen... mit dem e30 schön reingebrettert und nur etwas plastik kaputt
> Grill, fernlicht und nieren zersprungen.
> Nummern schild hats auch runter gerissen.. musste das erstmal im Dickicht suchen



Wie kam er dir gegen? :0
Gut das dir nichts passiert ist


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Juni 2014)

ist vor mir einfach auf die straße gestürzt.

Schaden hält sich absolut in grenzen.

Grill bekomm ich vom Kumpel und der fragt noch nen anderen ob der noch scheinwerfer hat.
Nieren müsste ich mir noch bei ebay besorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie ist e30 nichts für mich..
hab die karre knapp nen monat..
anlasser verreckt und jetzt der Unfall


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist halt die A3 wo man ohne Probleme nachts 300km/h fahren kann.



Genau das darf man normalerweise eben nicht - Rennen hin oder her. Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass es "verschiedene Gründe" gibt. Gefahren werden darf nur so schnell, dass man innerhalb des überblickten Bereichs anhalten kann. Das ist nachts auf der Autobahn ab ner bestimmten Geschwindigkeit einfach nicht mehr möglich. Mir ist schon klar, dass der überblickte Bereich auch durch Scheinwerfer anderer Autos erhellt sein kann. Aber auch da ist ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit sehr schnell Schluss, solange man nicht an ner ewigen Kolonne von LKWs vorbei brettert.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juni 2014)

Schon bei ~140 erkennt man relativ spät, wenn da etwas faul auf der Autobahn herumliegt wenn du nachts niemanden vor dir hast . Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2014)

Was habt ihr denn alle für Fernlicht Funzeln?  450 Meter sollten aber schon ausgeleuchtet sein, ansonsten ist das ja Blindflug.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Strassenrennen sind in DT. Verboten, auch da wo die Straßen freigegeben sind. Aber 1. Wie wollen sie das dir nachweisen und andererseits who cares. Wenn du mit 100 Autos und Aufklebern rumrast ala Gumball3000 dann interessierts die Polizei schon. Deshalb fahren sie ja nichtmehr durch Deutschland.
> 
> Schaut noch einer von euch die Gumball3000 Videos von Shmee150?


 
Jupp super Typ der super Videos macht


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> DDas Ding war wohl kaum fahrbar, deswegen hat er die komplette Reserveradmulde mit Beton gefüllt.



Ja da freut man sich doch bei nem Heckaufprall!


----------



## BlindxDeath (10. Juni 2014)

Man fährt nem anderen unter "normalen" unfallbedingungen nicht hinten rein...Sicherheitsabstand und so


----------



## keinnick (10. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle für Fernlicht Funzeln?  450 Meter sollten aber schon ausgeleuchtet sein, ansonsten ist das ja Blindflug.



450 Meter ausgeleuchtet (also nicht so ein minimales Reflektorblinzeln in der Entfernung)? Hast Du einen Flakscheinwerfer verbaut?


----------



## Joselman (10. Juni 2014)

Also meine Bi-Xenon Scheinwerfer schaffen das locker. Ich würde sogar behaupten die schaffen das doppelte.


----------



## JC88 (10. Juni 2014)

So, am Wochenende habe ich die dicke Biene mal artgerecht bewegt 

Das macht so einen wahnsinnigen Spaß. Nach einer Woche hab ich jetzt ca. 300km drauf gefahren


----------



## keinnick (10. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Also meine Bi-Xenon Scheinwerfer schaffen das locker. Ich würde sogar behaupten die schaffen das doppelte.


 
Das doppelte?  Das wären 800-900m. Meine "Bi-Xenon Scheinwerfer" schaffen das IMHO nicht (ich habe es aber noch nie nachgemessen). Ich würde jetzt aber mal tippen, bei 300m ist mit erkennbaren "Dingen" auch auf gerader Straße Schluss. Denkst Du, dass Du nachts eine Person / einen Fahrradfahrer auf 800m Entfernung sehen kannst? Selbst mit passenden Scheinwerfern, würden vermutlich Deine Augen Schwierigkeiten haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Also meine Bi-Xenon Scheinwerfer schaffen das locker. Ich würde sogar behaupten die schaffen das doppelte.



Ganz sicher nicht. BMW macht ja gerade damit Werbung, dass das neue Licht im i8 mit 600m doppelt so weit leuchtet als das bisherige.
Da werden deine Xenonlichtle ganz sicher keine 900m weit kommen. Jeder der schonmal nachts auf der AUtobahn einem Gegenstand ausweichen musste, kann sicher bestätigen, dass man den erschreckend spät sieht. In meinem Fall wars u.a. mal ne tote Wildsau auf der mittleren Spur...

Aber gräm dich nicht mit dem Abschätzen geometrischer Größen haben viele Leute so ihre Probleme - viele können nicht mal 20cm richtig abschätzen -> wenn man dann Glück hat glaubts die Frau dennoch...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Also meine Bi-Xenon Scheinwerfer schaffen das locker. Ich würde sogar behaupten die schaffen das doppelte.


 
Das glaube ich nicht.
Selbst das Laserlight von BMW schafft "nur" 600m 
http://www.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/bmw-i8-laser-light.jpg
Du wirst mit Xenon geschätzt 300-max400m weit kommen.


----------



## Joselman (10. Juni 2014)

Es ging um Fernlicht nur mal so. Und ganz sicher sehe ich mit Fernlicht einen Fahrradfahrer in 800m Entfernung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2014)

Das Laserlight ist das Fernlicht


----------



## Joselman (10. Juni 2014)

Dann ist es in 800m halt nicht Tag hell aber erkennen kann man einen Radfahrer schon.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Es ging um Fernlicht nur mal so. Und ganz sicher sehe ich mit Fernlicht einen Fahrradfahrer in 800m Entfernung.



Wenn der Licht anhat und es ringsum stockdunkel ist stimmt das sogar - aber dann siehst du den auch ohne eigenes Licht.

Das Problem sind auf der Autobahn aber eher nicht (un)beleuchtete Radfahrer, sondern eher verlorene Ladung, Reifenteile, tote Viehzeugs,... Das musst du sehen können und da ist eben bei 300m oder so Schluss.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Es ging um Fernlicht nur mal so. Und ganz sicher sehe ich mit Fernlicht einen Fahrradfahrer in 800m Entfernung.


 
Ich sprach auch von Fernlicht. Bist Du Dir aber sicher, dass Du weißt, wie lang eine Strecke von 800m ist und wie schlecht bzw. "gerade so" man selbst reflektierende Autobahnschilder auf diese Entfernung erkennen kann? Da sehe ich bei einem Fußgänger, Radfahrer, Wildschwein im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schwarz.


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein roter NX *gegen* einen Skyline und mein grauer NX *gegen* einen MR2 Turbo.


 
Das ist eigentlich eine ziemlich genaue Umschreibung des Begriffes "Rennen". 
Aber keine Bange, soll keine Wertung des Vorganges sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2014)

Selbst Tagsüber sieht man wohl kaum auf 800!!!m ein Fahrradfahrer. Bzw kann es nicht als solches identifizieren. 800m ist fast ein Kilometer, das man muss man sich mal vor Augen halten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Dann ist es in 800m halt nicht Tag hell aber erkennen kann man einen Radfahrer schon.


 Bezweifel ich.
Wie bereits gesagt, ist er beleuchtet erkennst du das da was ist. Aber nen unbekeuchteten Radfahrer in dunkler Kleidung ohne Reflektoren? Auf 800m? 
Ohne nen Flagscheinwefer (und Blendung des Gegenverkehrs auf bestimmt über 1km) niemals.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juni 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich.
> Wie bereits gesagt, ist er beleuchtet erkennst du das da was ist. Aber nen unbekeuchteten Radfahrer in dunkler Kleidung ohne Reflektoren? Auf 800m?
> Ohne nen Flagscheinwefer (und Blendung des Gegenverkehrs auf bestimmt über 1km) niemals.


 
Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass Radfahrer ohne Licht und Reflektoren auch irgendwie selbst schuld sind ...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juni 2014)

Radfahrer sind generell nicht auf Autobahnen unterwegs, dienten hier doch nur als Beispiel für ein unbeleuchtetes Hindernis
Edit: auch wenn der Radfahrer kein Licht anhat darfst du ihn nicht einfach umfahren. Wäre ja genauso als würdest du jedem Auto was nicht blinkt einfach reinfahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2014)

Klasse geschrieben 
Aufklärung – Audi S1 | asphaltfrage.de


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Juni 2014)

Toller Artikel. Und der Wagen ist schön dezent. Genau meine Kragenweite.


----------



## JC88 (10. Juni 2014)

Geil geschrieben! Göttlich


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juni 2014)

Ich finde den Artikel nicht so gut, klar hatt der alte Macken, aber man erinnert sich meist eh nur an die schöneren Dinge und weniger an die schlechten. Der alte hat eindeutig mehr Charakter und Charme. Der neue hat kein bischen mit dem alten S1 zutun. Warum heißt er dann genauso, hätten ihn doch auch RS1 nennen können oder so. Aus welchem Grund sollte man dieses Auto den S1 nennen ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2014)

Schon wieder die Diskussion 
Was sagt der Name denn schon besonderes über das Fahrzeug aus ? Klar verbindet man nun den Namen mit dem "richtigen" S1. 
Den neuen S1 anders zu nennen und die neue 'S' Tradition mit deren Kennzeichen über den Haufen zu schmeißen, wäre auch nicht besser gewesen. Und vielleicht kommt noch ein RS1, momentan lässt Audi seine Entwickler ja etwas an der losen Leine laufen (ESP abschaltbar, heckbetonter Allrad) 
Und wenn du das mit der Namensgebung nicht schaffst, nenn den alten S1, Sport Quattro S1 bzw. Sport Quattro E2 oder noch anders Sport Quattro E2 Pikes Peak 
Soweit ich weiß, hätte der S1 ohnehin E1 heißen müssen.
Edit: http://www.ableitet.no/twentyS1/s1vse2.htm


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juni 2014)

Um den Namen geht es jetzt mal nur sekundär, aber warum sollte der neue S1 so viel besser sein als der alte ? Der Alte ist sicher in seinem Gebiet besser als der neue.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2014)

Dann sag mir mal, wo geschrieben steht, dass der Alte schlechter sein soll 
Und der alte S1 ist heute auch keine Wunderwaffe mehr. Das Fahrwerk war da schon nicht der Bringer, nur die Leistung reißt's raus.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2014)

Hab ich noch nie verstanden wieso man sich über die Namensgebung so aufregen kann ist doch vollkommen egal wie die Bezeichnung lautet und ob damals schon mal irgendein Wagen genau so geheißen hat 
Selbe beim neuen M3 der ja kein M mehr sein soll nur weil er keinen V8 mehr hat....


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2014)

Das Beispiel bei BMW ist der M1 und da hat man sich wirklich nicht getraut das 1er Topmodell so zu nennen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Beispiel bei BMW ist der M1 und da hat man sich wirklich nicht getraut das 1er Topmodell so zu nennen.


 
Ja, da wartet man auf 2018 wenn der 1er FWD ist...


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Beispiel bei BMW ist der M1 und da hat man sich wirklich nicht getraut das 1er Topmodell so zu nennen.


Wie wenn das nen besonderen Unterschied macht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juni 2014)

Hätten die ja mit dem Audi auch so machen können ;D 1er S-Coupe


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Selbe beim neuen M3 der ja kein M mehr sein soll nur weil er keinen V8 mehr hat....


 
Das ist ja auch so ein Witz. Dann muss man nur erwähnen, dass der ur M3 nen 4 Zylinder hatte und alle Folgenden, bis auf einen, einen Reihensechszylinder hatten 
Dann gibt es zwar immer noch welche die rumheulen, wegen Umstieg auf Turbo, sind sowas aber selbst noch nie selbst gefahren und können es deshalb gar nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann gibt es zwar immer noch welche die rumheulen, wegen Umstieg auf Turbo, sind sowas aber selbst noch nie selbst gefahren und können es deshalb gar nicht beurteilen.


 
Ich finde den neuen besser zu fahren und nebenbei auch alltagstauglicher, nicht zuletzt weil der nicht mehr die lachhaft kleine Spreizung im Getriebe hat.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2014)

Wie hatten vorhin nen i8 zu Hause. Unglaublich das Teil mal aus der Nähe zu sehen und drin zu sitzen. Einsteigen ist aber echt umständlich


----------



## Beam39 (10. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch so ein Witz. Dann muss man nur erwähnen, dass der ur M3 nen 4 Zylinder hatte und alle Folgenden, bis auf einen, einen Reihensechszylinder hatten
> Dann gibt es zwar immer noch welche die rumheulen, wegen Umstieg auf Turbo, sind sowas aber selbst noch nie selbst gefahren und können es deshalb gar nicht beurteilen.


 

Gibt tatsächlich welche die das nicht wussten und immer ganz verdutzt gucken wenn man die aufklärt.

Aber ich muss schon sagen dass die M-Motoren das gewisse Etwas verloren haben.. Es bleiben irgendwo einfach Motoren von der Stange, wohingegen die Motoren der früheren M-Modelle einzig und allein für eben jene entwickelt wurden. Klar mag da viel verändert sein an sonem Motor, aber die Seele fehlt somit in meinen Augen schon..


----------



## fatlace (10. Juni 2014)

Also ich finde den v8 hochdrehzahl sauger im E9X extrem geil zu fahren.
genialer motor, hat mir aber etwas zu wenig dampf, oder sagen wir mal lieber der M ist einfach zu schwer geworden.
Das Händling ist aber trotz des gewichts genial, wen das kein richtiger M ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## winner961 (10. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gibt tatsächlich welche die das nicht wussten und immer ganz verdutzt gucken wenn man die aufklärt.
> 
> Aber ich muss schon sagen dass die M-Motoren das gewisse Etwas verloren haben.. Es bleiben irgendwo einfach Motoren von der Stange, wohingegen die Motoren der früheren M-Modelle einzig und allein für eben jene entwickelt wurden. Klar mag da viel verändert sein an sonem Motor, aber die Seele fehlt somit in meinen Augen schon..


 
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen Beam. Mir fehlt das Gewisse Extra. Da kann ich dann auch zu Alpina gehen.

@ich  Der i8 ist schon geil  Mein Onkel überlegt ob sowas nicht noch sinnvoll wäre als Alltagsauto


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2014)

Als Alltagsauto mehr als ungeeignet höchsten noch für junge Leuchte  Ist eher eine Designbombe als Alltagsauto 
Aber geiler Sound hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## winner961 (10. Juni 2014)

Ach es hat Elektroantrieb  Der Sound ist wirklich gut aus wie wenig Hubraum er entsteht. Also mir gefällt der i8


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juni 2014)

Der i8 ist schon echt cool. 

Hier mal der 1er vom Spezl 

bzw. siehe Anhang.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Mein Onkel überlegt ob sowas nicht noch sinnvoll wäre als Alltagsauto


Diskussionen darüber ob der ne Kapitalanlage werden könnte hab ich schon geführt, aber als Alltagsauto hat den noch keiner gesehen .


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Juni 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Der i8 ist schon echt cool.
> 
> Hier mal der 1er vom Spezl
> 
> bzw. siehe Anhang.



Die Farbe findet Anklang  Würde ja hervorragend zu meinem Schuhe passen 
Aber sieht auch sonst für nen BMW gar nicht schlecht aus 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen "derelict Cars"?


----------



## winner961 (10. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Diskussionen darüber ob der ne Kapitalanläge werden könnte hab ich schon geführt, aber als Alltagsauto hat den noch keiner gesehen .


 
@Olstyle bei meinem Onkel stehen so viele Autos rum nach denen sich andere die FInger lecken, da macht der BMW es auch nicht mehr fett. ER ist auf jedenfall sparsamer als der jetzige S5.

@Hirschi könntest du mal Fragen was das genau für ein Farbton ist und wie viel die Folierung gekostet hat ? Darfst mir auch gerne per PN antworten. Genau wo hat er es machen lassen ?

Weil ich überlege in genau diesem Farbschema auch meine Punto machen zu lassen  Wäre dann der einzige den es so gibt in der Kombi


----------



## ich558 (10. Juni 2014)

Fällt auf in meinem Kaff 

Ist einer unter der den ersten 8 i8 die vor wenigen Tagen offiziell verkauft wurden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hier mal der 1er vom Spezl
> 
> bzw. siehe Anhang.



Sieht gut aus  Sieht ziemlich nach Kerscher Front und Heck aus, wenn ich da richtig liege. Ist der auch im 1erForum vertreten ?
125i oder welche Motorisierung ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Juni 2014)

Also ich finde die Farbe schon auch geil irgendwie - ob ich das selber so machen würde keine Ahnung 
Also der Name des Folierers fällt mir gerade nicht mehr ein, jedenfalls macht der anscheinend auch für Geigercars die Autos. 
Die Folierung hat auch wirklich sehr ordentlich ausgeschaut - habe da auch schon Autos gesehen, die wirklich grottenschlecht foliert wurden. 
Naja jedenfalls hat er um die 3k € gezahlt.  den genauen Farbton weiss ich jetzt nicht, wobei ich mir die Farben sowieso live ansehen würde. 
Achso ja und es handelt sich um das originale M135i Bodykit. Und es ist ein 135i, sieht man eigentlich am Endtopf, der ist ja noch orig. Von der Heckschürze her sind ja Aussparungen für vier Rohre da. 
Da kommt demnächst noch ne Titan Anlage für schlappe 11k Euro rein, größere Turbos - Getriebe und Antriebsverstärkung und noch diverse andere Sachen. Er meinte am Ende wird er mindestens 500 PS haben. 
Ich bin gespannt obs auch wirklich so wird.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Juni 2014)

Das Heck des i8' s gefällt mir nicht, zu klobig. Bin dem mal ne Weile hinterhergedonnert auf der AB. Ansonsten ein schönes Auto, keine Frage.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2014)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich eine ziemlich genaue Umschreibung des Begriffes "Rennen".
> Aber keine Bange, soll keine Wertung des Vorganges sein.


 
Für mich ist sowas kein Rennen, aber das ist wohl Definition. Wie gesagt dann müsste streng genommen das Beschleunigen aus einer Baustelle raus auch ein Rennen sein, wenn der auf der anderen Fahrbahn zufällig auch stark beschleunigt. Aber wie gesagt dafür zu diskutieren ist wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. Ob Rennen oder nicht, es war nicht gefährlich sonst würde ich das nicht tun.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2014)

@Hirschi,
ein originales Bodykit ist das nicht. Da gibt's nur das M-Paket mit M Front, Heck und Schwellern bzw. das PP Kit.
Das auf den Bildern müsste das Kerscher Bodykit sein.
Und 135i und 125i sind nicht zu unterscheiden, außer er hätte die M-Front, deshalb die Frage.
RB Turbos, oder welche sollen es werden ?
Und auch an eine Upgrade-Kupplung denken, die Serienkupplung ist sonst sofort durch


----------



## riedochs (11. Juni 2014)

Am Wochenende ist es wieder soweit: 24 Heures du Mans - Official Website


----------



## der_yappi (11. Juni 2014)

Unser Cheffe hat sich heute bei seinem BMW-Händler nen i3 geliehen.
Nicht schlecht das Teil - aber mit der Ausstattung ~55k €  ...

Und gut geht der Kleine auch.

Hinten einsteigen ist dagegen nicht so das Wahre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHixeIr_6BM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thekerub (11. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut gemacht. So kreativ sind nur wenige Werbeaktionen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juni 2014)

Auch wenn ich es nochmal vor hole (vor holen muß)...


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Klasse geschrieben
> Aufklärung – Audi S1 | asphaltfrage.de


 Der artikel selbst finde ich ebenfalls klasse geschrieben. 
Allerdings scheint der autor nicht verstanden zu haben das der alte S1 kult ist weil man ihn mit der brechstange/ dem messer zwischen den zähnen fahren muß.
Auf der anderen seite kann ich auch verstehen das heutzutage viele damit nicht mehr klar kommen würden, weil sie es gewohnt sind überm abfliegen von der elektronik wieder zurück auf die stecke/straße geholt zu werden. Ich kann dem aber bestenfalls im straßenverkehr etwas abgewinnen. (falls vom fahrer doch mal was falsch eingeschätzt wurde) Wenn ich aber schnell und ggf. quer will stört das nur. (man muß einfach merken, wenn man was falsch gemacht hat!)
Und das nun auf dem neuen das "S1" klebt... nunja... kann man hin nehmen, muß man aber nicht verstehen. Hätten sie wenigstens einen A3 (größentechnisch, karosse für mich etwas schöner als die des A1) als basis genommen, die kotflügel verbreitert, spoiler-paket dran und einen ordentlich aufgeblasenen 5-zylinder unter die motorhaube gesteckt, würde das bei mir eher als S1 durch gehen. Zudem hätte so ein "A3 auf steroide" wenigstens ein bißchen charakter und wäre nicht einfach ein audi firmen-gesicht mit einem, für mich, reichlich häßlichem heck.


----------



## dsdenni (11. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Als Alltagsauto mehr als ungeeignet höchsten noch für junge Leuchte  Ist eher eine Designbombe als Alltagsauto
> Aber geiler Sound hätte ich nicht gedacht



Der Sound wird durch einen Lautsprecher erzeugt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auf der anderen seite kann ich auch verstehen das heutzutage viele damit nicht mehr klar kommen würden, weil sie es gewohnt sind überm abfliegen von der elektronik wieder zurück auf die stecke/straße geholt zu werden. Ich kann dem aber bestenfalls im straßenverkehr etwas abgewinnen. (falls vom fahrer doch mal was falsch eingeschätzt wurde) Wenn ich aber schnell und ggf. quer will stört das nur. (man muß einfach merken, wenn man was falsch gemacht hat!)


 
 Beim S1 kannst du das ESP komplett deakivieren. Das Nachregeln vom Allrad dient in erster Linie der Traktion.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hätten sie wenigstens einen A3  (größentechnisch, karosse für mich etwas schöner als die des A1) als  basis genommen, die kotflügel verbreitert, spoiler-paket dran und einen  *ordentlich aufgeblasenen 5-zylinder* unter die motorhaube gesteckt, würde  das bei mir eher als S1 durch gehen.


 
Dann würde man das Fahrverhalten aber komplett versauen. Man muss sich nur die Fehlentwicklung die sich RS3 schimpft angucken 
Der 4Zylinder ist genau richtig und wird wahrscheinlich relativ einfach auf 300PS zu optimieren sein (da S3/Golf R Motor)



dsdenni schrieb:


> Der Sound wird durch einen Lautsprecher erzeugt


 
Aber nicht komplett. Der 3 Zylinder klingt schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim S1 kannst du das ESP komplett deakivieren. Das Nachregeln vom Allrad dient in erster Linie der Traktion.


 Ändert halt nur nix daran, das das wägelchen dich per elektronik-eingriff auf der piste hält. Ob das nun vom esp oder einer, mehr oder minder, "intelligenten" allrad-steuerung gemacht wird ist doch in der konsequenz egal. 
Edit:


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann würde man das Fahrverhalten aber  komplett versauen. Man muss sich nur die Fehlentwicklung die sich RS3  schimpft angucken
> Der 4Zylinder ist genau richtig und wird  wahrscheinlich relativ einfach auf 300PS zu optimieren sein (da S3/Golf R  Motor)


Das auto würde nur etwas größer und das muß sich doch anpassen lassen.
Und "genau richtig" ist dehnbar. Man kann immer und überall noch etwas heraus holen und wenn man den motor in die mitte pflanzt. 
So fehlt dem ding jedenfalls der charakter und degradiert ihn, zumindest optisch, zu einer "allerwelts-gurke". (dem schriftzug einfach nur unwürdig)


----------



## ich558 (11. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Der Sound wird durch einen Lautsprecher erzeugt



Ja und andere pappen sich eine neue Abgasanlage drunter und hier eben einen Lautsprecher ist doch Salami


----------



## winner961 (11. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ja und andere pappen sich eine neue Abgasanlage drunter und hier eben einen Lautsprecher ist doch Salami


 
Nein der Sound kommt nur zu 10% aus dem Lautsprecher der Rest wird durch eine Drosselklappe die sich öffnet ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl öffnet erzeugt also ist die Aussage der Sound komme nur aus Lautsprecher ist schlicht weg falsch. Wir bauen die Dinger ich weis also ungefähr wie viel Lautsprecher da dabei ist. Kann sich bei der Serie noch geändert haben, zumindestens bei den Prototypen war es so. Der Lautsprecher ist auch mehr ein Resonanzrohr das in den Innenraum geht b


----------



## dsdenni (11. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Nein der Sound kommt nur zu 10% aus dem Lautsprecher der Rest wird durch eine Drosselklappe die sich öffnet ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl öffnet erzeugt also ist die Aussage der Sound komme nur aus Lautsprecher ist schlicht weg falsch. Wir bauen die Dinger ich weis also ungefähr wie viel Lautsprecher da dabei ist. Kann sich bei der Serie noch geändert haben, zumindestens bei den Prototypen war es so. Der Lautsprecher ist auch mehr ein Resonanzrohr das in den Innenraum geht b



Entschuldigung das wusste ich nicht


----------



## winner961 (11. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Entschuldigung das wusste ich nicht


 
Du ist ja kein Problem, wollte ja nur aufklären. Ist ja vielleicht für andere interessant.


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2014)

Durcheinanderwürfeln darfste das aber auch nicht. Es gibt Resonanzrohre (Golf 5 GTI zB) und Lautsprecher (Audi).


----------



## Beam39 (11. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ne  Volkskrankheit geworden.. Ich stand letztens kurz davor meinem Kumpel das Gesicht einzuhauen weil er, obwohl ich ihm schon tausendmal gesagt habe er solls lassen wenn ich in seinem Auto hocke, wieder sein scheiss Handy in die Hand genommen hat und gegen Bordstein gefahren ist. Ich hab ihm dann gesagt er soll die Kiste abstellen und sofort auf den Beifahrersitz..

Ich weiß nicht mit welcher Überzeugung Leute zu ihren Handys greifen am Steuer und dann das Chatten anfangen, tut mir leid falls das hier jemand macht, aber das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur krank und rücksichtslos.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2014)

Stimme ich dir 100% zu.  Ich habe festgestellt, dass es mich sogar zu sehr ablenkt, wenn ich das Handy als Musikquelle nutze.  Seit dem tue ich das auch nicht mehr.   

Selbst als Navi ist das grenzwertig ...   Hingucken geht nämlich nicht wirklich (ohne Windschutzscheibenhalterung).


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2014)

Geiles Video  Im Stau oder an der Ampel greife ich auch mal zum Handy. Sonst aber nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ändert halt nur nix daran, das das wägelchen dich per elektronik-eingriff auf der piste hält. Ob das nun vom esp oder einer, mehr oder minder, "intelligenten" allrad-steuerung gemacht wird ist doch in der konsequenz egal.


 Allrad Steuerung dient nur zur besseren Verteilung der Antriebskraft. Da hält dich nix auf der Piste. Bist wohl noch nie nen variablen Allrad gefahren.


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2014)

Nicht zu vergessen das man damit um einiges schneller aus der Parklücke kommt


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Juni 2014)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER] 
So genau weiss ich das leider nicht, muss da demnächst mal nachhaken. 
Wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass allgemein der Auspuff vom 125i weniger Durchmesser hat als der des 135i. 
Vielleicht wirkt das auch nur so, sicher ist aber, dass der 125i silberne Endrohre hat und der 135i eigentlich immer schwarze. Also so ist mir das immer aufgefallen. 

---

Ein Kollege, der neben dem Studium auch bei Munichmotorsport arbeitet hat mir heute mal seinen 316i E30 @328i E36 gezeigt.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Geiles Video  Im Stau oder an der Ampel greife ich auch mal zum Handy. Sonst aber nicht.


 
Ist aber genauso ein Nogo.
Totale Ablenkung und kann zu Auffahrunfaellen fuehren. Oder eher der Fall zur Stauerweiterung. 
Wird halt nicht ordentlich mitgefahren im Stop&Go. Große Luecken. Ungeduldige Leute die dann zum staendigen Spurwechseln neigen.

Ich weis schon warum ich immer noch hartnaeckiger Smartphoneverweigerer bin 
Gespraeche werden halt nur im kurz angenommen und wenns nicht wirklich Megawichtig ist abgewimmelt. Integrierte Freisprecheinrichtung ftw!


----------



## Beam39 (11. Juni 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist aber genauso ein Nogo.
> Totale Ablenkung und kann zu Auffahrunfaellen fuehren. Oder eher der Fall zur Stauerweiterung.
> Wird halt nicht ordentlich mitgefahren im Stop&Go. Große Luecken. Ungeduldige Leute die dann zum staendigen Spurwechseln neigen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich benutze zwar auch nen Smartphone hab aber keinerlei Freisprecheinrichtung o.Ä. aber solange ich am Steuer bin kann mich anrufen wer will das bleibt in der Tasche. Obwohl ich sagen muss dass das Telefonieren nicht mal im Ansatz so ablenkt wie das gechatte. Beim Telefonieren haben die meisten ihre Augen ja auf der Straße, aber Leute die chatten oder surfen die verlieren den kompletten Kontakt zum Geschehen, das ist Wahnsinn..


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Allrad Steuerung dient nur zur besseren Verteilung der Antriebskraft. Da hält dich nix auf der Piste.


Liest sich im text zum neuen S1 (seite 3543 post 35423) aber anders und scheint auch recht plausiebel. Es müssen ja nicht immer bremseingriffe sein, die das auto auf der straße halten. 


> Bist wohl noch nie nen variablen Allrad gefahren.


 Möchte ich auch irgendwo nicht geschenkt haben. Mir ist ein grundsoliedes sperr- oder auch ein torsen-differenzial dann doch lieber.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2014)

Ein Fahrdynamiksystem arbeitet aber gegenläufig zu einen Fahrstabilitätssystem. Das eine sorgt für mehr Grip und höhere Geschwindigkeit, das andere versucht einen Unfall zu verhindern. Ein variables Allrad System steuert die Kraft zu dem Rad mit dem meisten Kraftschluss. Das ist nicht unbedingt gut für die Fahrstabilität.

Ich finde varibable Allrad Systeme total geil. So ein Evo X verteilt bis zu *80%* der Motorleistung an *ein Rad*. Ist einfach mega, wie der selbst unter schlechten Bedingungen anschiebt. Ein mechanisches Sperrdifferenzial kann da nicht mithalten. Genau deswegen geht Audi ja in Richtung elektronische Allradsteuerung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Fahrdynamiksystem arbeitet aber gegenläufig zu einen Fahrstabilitätssystem. Das eine sorgt für mehr Grip und höhere Geschwindigkeit, das andere versucht einen Unfall zu verhindern.


Der "dynamische allrad" lässt dich mit 100 km/h durch eine kurve kommen in der du mit etwas anderem schon bei 80 ab fliegst... Und du willst mir jetzt erklären das dich das system nicht auf der straße hält? 
Da ist mir was zu hoch... 


> Ich finde varibable Allrad Systeme total geil. So ein Evo X verteilt bis zu *80%* der Motorleistung an *ein Rad*. Ist einfach mega, wie der selbst unter schlechten Bedingungen anschiebt. Ein mechanisches Sperrdifferenzial kann da nicht mithalten.


 Also ein sperrdifferenzial sollte theoretisch auch knapp 100% auf ein rad bekommen, da die achse einfach gesperrt ist. (das 2. rad darf auch in der luft hängen und wird nie schneller drehen als das auf dem boden) Das ganze begrenzt dann höchstens die haltbarkeit der zahnräder.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der "dynamische allrad" lässt dich mit 100 km/h durch eine kurve kommen in der du mit etwas anderem schon bei 80 ab fliegst... Und du willst mir jetzt erklären das dich das system nicht auf der straße hält?
> Da ist mir was zu hoch...


Naja, das ist etwas relativ.  Der Witz ist dabei ja,  dass du aktiv die Lenkung unterstützt, wenn du Gas gibst,  was im Grenzbereich erstmal etwas widersinnig erscheint.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ein sperrdifferenzial sollte theoretisch auch knapp 100% auf ein rad bekommen, da die achse einfach gesperrt ist. (das 2. rad darf auch in der luft hängen und wird nie schneller drehen als das auf dem boden) Das ganze begrenzt dann höchstens die haltbarkeit der zahnräder.


 
Seit wann hat ein Evo  denn Sperrdifferentiale?  Soweit ich weiß,  wird der Allrad durch drei  Torsen-Differentiale realisiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der "dynamische allrad" lässt dich mit 100 km/h durch eine kurve kommen in der du mit etwas anderem schon bei 80 ab fliegst... Und du willst mir jetzt erklären das dich das system nicht auf der straße hält?
> Da ist mir was zu hoch...
> Also ein sperrdifferenzial sollte theoretisch auch knapp 100% auf ein rad bekommen, da die achse einfach gesperrt ist. (das 2. rad darf auch in der luft hängen und wird nie schneller drehen als das auf dem boden) Das ganze begrenzt dann höchstens die haltbarkeit der zahnräder.


 Der Allrad ermöglicht es dir, wenn du das Auto dann noch auf der Straße hällst. Das ist kein Selbstfahrprogramm wie ESP!  Bei höherer Kurvengeschwindigkeit ist auch mehr Fahrkönnen erforderlich.

Ein schaltbares Diff ist nur für Geländewagen und nur fürs Gelände. Bei 100% Sperre Quer oder Längs ist Kurvenfahren nicht mehr oder nur schwer möglich. Das macht ein Auto extrem unfahrbar und langsam. Und ja, auch da gibt es Ausnahmen von Rennfahrzeugen die unter bestimmen Bedingungen auch schnell mit 100% gesperrter Achse ohne Diff sind.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Juni 2014)

Evo hat sowieso einer der geilsten Allrad-Technologien für ein normales Straßenfahrzeug. Wie der immer noch durch die Kurve geht, aber man muss auch Ahnung haben um so ein Teil zu fahren.


----------



## winner961 (12. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Evo hat sowieso einer der geilsten Allrad-Technologien für ein normales Straßenfahrzeug. Wie der immer noch durch die Kurve geht, aber man muss auch Ahnung haben um so ein Teil zu fahren.


 
Also mir gefällt der von Subaru besser. Ob der jetzt viel besser oder schlechter ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Seit wann hat ein Evo  denn Sperrdifferentiale?   Soweit ich weiß,  wird der Allrad durch drei  Torsen-Differentiale  realisiert.


 Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Es ging nicht um den evo selbst,  sondern um das jeweilige allrad-system und deren möglichkeit der  kraftverteilung auf die räder.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Allrad ermöglicht es dir, wenn du das Auto dann noch auf der Straße hällst.


Ich denke eher mit dem allrad unterstützt dich das fahrzeug selbiges auf auf der straße zu halten. (es lenkt über eine entsprechende radlast-verteilung einfach mit) 
Wie man das lenkrad benutzt lernt man ja in der fahrschule (normale fahrweise) wobei die den fahrschülern auch ruhig beibringen könnten, das man auch schlagartig lenken kann. (ich find es manchmal erstaunlich was für fahrmanöver noch ohne reifenquietschen drin sind, man muß sich nur trauen und vernünftige reifen drauf haben )


> Das ist kein Selbstfahrprogramm wie ESP!


Als "selbstfahrprogramm" würde ich es nicht sehen. ESP kann dich in manchen situationen retten indem es einzelne räder bremst (kann der fahrer selbst ja nicht und auch nicht so schnell) aber wenn du es übertreibst, bist du weg.  Und genau so sehe ich das mit dem allrad des neuen S1. Du kommst damit schneller um die kurven, wenn du dich traust (zumindest auf asphalt), aber wenn du es übertreibst fliegst du ab. Damit "dehnen" beide systeme nur ein wenig die physikalischen grenzen.



> Ein schaltbares Diff ist nur für Geländewagen und nur fürs Gelände. Bei 100% Sperre Quer oder Längs ist Kurvenfahren nicht mehr oder nur schwer möglich. Das macht ein Auto extrem unfahrbar und langsam.


 Ich habe auch nix anderes behauptet aber du meintest ja, das ein sperrdifferenzial bei 80% motorleistung auf einem rad nicht mehr mit kommen würde.  (und ich hab gegen gehalten das es doch geht)


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Juni 2014)

Vorhin den e30 für paar Fotos rumgefahren..
leider noch mit kaputter Front, wegen dem Sturm.. da ist mir ein halber Baum entgegen gekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (13. Juni 2014)

Es gibt fast kein europäisches oder gar deutsches Auto das mir gefällt ... Aber der BMW ist einfach geil!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Juni 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Vorhin den e30 für paar Fotos rumgefahren..
> leider noch mit kaputter Front, wegen dem Sturm.


 Sieht echt gut aus der Wagen. Den Schaden vom Baum sieht man fast nicht. Wird die Lippe an der Frontschürze noch bearbeitet? Die sieht irgendwie mitgenommer als die Niere aus.


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Juni 2014)

das auto bekommt ein gesamtes M Technic 1 Aeropaket.
Hab bis jetzt außen nur den Heckspoiler verbaut und Seitenschweller liegen in der Halle.
fehlen noch Frontschürze und Heckschürze.

von daher kümmer ich mich erstmal nicht um die Lippe.

sähe dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Es ging nicht um den evo selbst,  sondern um das jeweilige allrad-system und deren möglichkeit der  kraftverteilung auf die räder.
> 
> Ich denke eher mit dem allrad unterstützt dich das fahrzeug selbiges auf auf der straße zu halten. (es lenkt über eine entsprechende radlast-verteilung einfach mit)
> Wie man das lenkrad benutzt lernt man ja in der fahrschule (normale fahrweise) wobei die den fahrschülern auch ruhig beibringen könnten, das man auch schlagartig lenken kann. (ich find es manchmal erstaunlich was für fahrmanöver noch ohne reifenquietschen drin sind, man muß sich nur trauen und vernünftige reifen drauf haben )
> ...


 Die Radlast Verteilung änderst du indem du die Bierkiste vom Beifahrersitz in den Kofferraum stellst.  Der Allrad kann an der Radlast Verteilung nichts ändern. Das Fahrzeug lenkt aber trotzdem, weil die Antriebsräder mit unterschiedlicher Drehzahl laufen. ...wenn du das Fahrzeug nicht gezielt aufschaukeln oder anstellen willst, dann würde ich das mit dem schlagartig lenken lieber sein lassen. 

Ein aktuelles Premium ESP ist quasi ein Selbstfahrprogramm. Das lenkt sogar für dich. Wenn man da nicht unbedingt gradeaus in einen Baum fährt, muss man sich schon extrem blöd anstellen abzufliegen.

Ein nicht schaltbares und nicht elektronisches Sperrdifferenzial kommt niemals an 80% Motorleistung an einem Rad. So eine hohe Sperrwirkung wär technisch nicht möglich. Und selbst wenn man sowas bauen würde wäre es total schrecklich zu fahren.


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Premium ESP ist quasi ein Selbstfahrprogramm. Das lenkt sogar für dich. Wenn man da nicht unbedingt gradeaus in einen Baum fährt, muss man sich schon extrem blöd anstellen abzufliegen.


 
Was ist denn ein "Premium ESP" und warum lenkt das Teil selbst mit? Ich dachte bislang eigentlich, dass sich das ESP "nur" auf das Bremssystem und das Motormanagement beschränkt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

Es gibt Basis ESP und Premium ESP. Warum das so genannt wurde, musst du den Hersteller fragen.  Bei elektrischer Lenkung greift das ESP mit in die Lenkung ein. Wenn du kräftig genug drehst, dann kannst du gegen anlenken aber wenn du im Drift das Lenkrad loslässt und das ESP einschaltest zieht er ihn dir grade ohne das du auch nur Bremse, Gas oder Lenkung betätigen musst. Und nicht das es Jemand noch ausprobiert muss ich darauf hinweisen das es unter keinen Umständen gemacht werden darf!

...ja wir sind mitlerweile so weit das die Autos selber fahren...


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2014)

Ok, danke für die Erklärung. Das mit der Lenkung war mir neu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

Also das nächste mal wenn dein ESP versucht am Lenkrad zu drehen dann wiedersetze dich und mach den Drift zuende!


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2014)

In Lommel durfte ich mal auf der Schotterstrecke mitfahren zur ESP Demonstration. Wenn jemand das Gas durchtritt und durch 90grad Kurven ausschließlich das Lenkrad nutzt ist das schon etwas irritierend, geht aber tatsächlich.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juni 2014)

Hab das ESP vor rund zwei Wochen mal mit dem RRE aus Interesse auf nem nassen Parkplatz getestet und war danach echt erstaunt. 
Es ist tatsächlich so, dass es selber mit lenkt. 
Bin in etwa eine 90° Kurve gefahren relativ zügig so ca. 40-50 kmh dabei, habe ich natürlich komplett den Grip verloren, das Auto ist somit ganz kurz nach vorne gerutscht, hat sich aber sofort wieder "eingereiht" wie wenn nichts gewesen wäre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2014)

Die neuen Scheinwerfer sind da 
Mir lief überspitzt gesagt, der Sabber runter  Kein Vergleich zu den standard Halogen Scheinwerfern aus dem 1er. Wirken durch die Braue und das etwas andere Design richtig edel.
Eingebaut kommen die bestimmt richtig gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dem Z4 hab ich heute noch die original BMW LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung spendiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

Ich würde für Halogenscheinwerfer nicht 1 Cent ausgeben. Lieber 2 Kerzen vorne rein, hat man genauso viel Licht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWS30yHBuLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das will ich in Deutschland als Fernlicht eingetragen bekommen. Das mit LED Technik würde man dann anstatt 700W nur noch ~600W brauchen. 1KM weit gucken bei Nacht? Kein Ding! Wobei die Schlider echt übermäßig aggressiv sind bei so viel Power.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hab Gesternfrüh aus Wiesbaden zurück schon nen Kasper bekommen zum Teil mit ("normalem")Fernlicht (Nightbreaker Unlimited drin) auf der A5 und dann schön von oben kommend auf die Schilder geleuchtet... Da ist man schon halb Blind ...

Dienstag ist meiner ohne Mängel durch die HU gekommen, hab nur die Info bekommen das währenddessen das Standlichtlämpchen vorne rechts durchgebrannt ist ... So lange es nur das ist . Nach der AU gab es erstmal "Lob für meinen Motor": Es würde vom (inzwischen 12 Jahre alten) 1,4l 16V nicht (mehr) viele geben die im relativ kalten Zustand schon die Idealwerte erreichen . Kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass die Exemplare, die der Prüfer sonst sieht nur Kurzstreckenhobel mit Wartungsstau sind .


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Juni 2014)

Dann musst du aber den Gegenverkehr auch erkennen und abblenden, bevor du ihm mit deiner Beleuchtung jede Sicht nimmst. Dürfte schwierig werden. Und ich hoff, dass mir nie so jemand entgegen kommt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Juni 2014)

Naja für dich vllt. gut, aber die anderen, du siehst sie viel zu spät, blendest sie bevor du abschalten kannst, und die armen radfahrer, wegen dennen man es meist ncihtmal ausmacht. Auf Radfahrer wird sowieso zu wenig geachtet ( 1,5m abstand beim überholen usw.), ich denke sowas bringt mehr probleme als nutzen.

btw. geht jemand zur XS-Carnight?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde für Halogenscheinwerfer nicht 1 Cent ausgeben. Lieber 2 Kerzen vorne rein, hat man genauso viel Licht.


 
Da stecken Philips xtreme Vision +100% drin und die sind schon sehr hell und haben eine sehr gute Ausleuchtung.
Kommen älterem Xenon schon relativ nahe und sind ja auch keine Linsenscheinwerfer, die generell weniger Licht auf die Straße bringen.
Xenonumbau wäre mir zu teuer (~1400€ mit Gebrauchtteilen)
Diese kosten normal 600€, hab die aber über den Forumshändler für ~420€ bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre auch die +100% von Philips aber Xenon kommen die nicht ansatzweise nahe. Vielleicht den alten Xenon Scheinwerfern mit Reflektor und Streuscheibe wenn die schon Pink sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2014)

Kommt aber auch auf den Scheinwerfer an. 
Ein Bekannter von mir fährt einen Golf 6, auch mit den Philips und hat bei weitem nicht die Ausleuchtung, die ich mit meinen Scheinwerfern habe.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juni 2014)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]
sind schon nice die Scheinis. Hast du dann LED Tfl?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2014)

Nein, leider nicht. Das haben nur die Xenon Scheinwerfer.
Dass die Braue leuchtet, kann man aber recht einfach nachrüsten.
Die Coronas haben nur die größeren Modelle (3er, 5er...) auch bei Halogenscheinwerfer serienmäßig.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juni 2014)

Dass die Coronas nicht leuchten ist klar. 
Also ist es wieder so,  dass das Abblendlicht  um  50% reduziert leuchtet im tfl Modus oder?


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die neuen Scheinwerfer sind da
> Mir lief überspitzt gesagt, der Sabber runter  Kein Vergleich zu den standard Halogen Scheinwerfern aus dem 1er. Wirken durch die Braue und das etwas andere Design richtig edel.
> Eingebaut kommen die bestimmt richtig gut
> 
> ...



Mach doch mal bitte Bilder mit leuchtenden Scheinwerfer wenn natürlich wieder alles fit ist mit dem Auto


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Dass die Coronas nicht leuchten ist klar.
> Also ist es wieder so,  dass das Abblendlicht  um  50% reduziert leuchtet im tfl Modus oder?


 
Das hab ich ja am z4, beim 1er wollte ich das aber nicht (ist ja streng genommen auch illegal).

Heute hab ich noch die Scheinwerfer montiert und grob ausgerichtet, sowie übergangsweise die normale Front angebaut, die ich noch seit dem ersten Stoßstangenwechsel vor einem Jahr auf's M-Paket liegen hatte. Zum Glück hatte ich die noch nicht verkauft.
Anschließend bin ich noch gefahren,um zu sehen, ob der Kühler, die Luftklappensteuerung und der Kühllüfter richtig arbeiten.
Ende nächster Woche sollte auch die neue Haube da sein, die dann mit der neuen Front zusammen lackiert wird.
Und ich hab ihn noch komplett gewaschen und innen geputzt.
Als letztes muss ich noch die Klima auffüllen lassen, sowie den Fehlerspeicher beim Codierer löschen lassen. Wahrscheinlich mach ich das nächste Woche.
Den Fail des Tages hatte ich auch schon, Motorhaube zu gedrückt, bis in's Schloss, aber vergessen den Seilzug zum Öffnen einzuhängen 
Nun muss ich mir überlegen, wie ich die Motorhaube auf bekomme 
Notfalls muss die Felx ran, die Haube ist ja eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2014)

Ein Glück das die Haube im Arsch ist, ansonsten ist es meist am billigsten den Scheinwerfer kaputt zu schlagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2014)

Doch noch aufbekommen 
Hab mir das Schloss von der Außenkante der Motorhaube mit einem 1m langen Schweißdraht, vorne 90Grad gebogen, geangelt und aufgezogen. War aber ganz schön fummelig, bei fast 1m Hebelarm mit labbrigen 1mm Schweißdraht in ein im Durchmesser 5mm Loch zu kommen


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2014)

Hmm, was haltet ihr von dem 2014er Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500? In einem anderen Forum sagte man mir, der sei nicht so gut, ich würde ihn mir aber trotzdem gerne irgendwann holen. Oder ist der wirklich schlecht? Wenn ja, was ist denn da schlecht?


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, was haltet ihr von dem 2014er Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500? In einem anderen Forum sagte man mir, der sei nicht so gut, ich würde ihn mir aber trotzdem gerne irgendwann holen. Oder ist der wirklich schlecht? Wenn ja, was ist denn da schlecht?



Zu welchem Zweck? Als Alltagsauto oder als Spaßkiste fürs Wochenende?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2014)

Ist halt nen Ammi. Säuft Sprit wie ein Loch, Sofa Fahrwerk, billig verarbeitet, schlechte Teile Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ja immer noch gespannt wie sich der 2015er EU-Mustang machen wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist halt nen Ammi. Säuft Sprit wie ein Loch, Sofa Fahrwerk, billig verarbeitet, schlechte Teile Verfügbarkeit.


 
So extrem ist's nicht mehr. Da hat sich schon gut was getan, gerade in der Verarbeitung, Fahrwerk und Verbrauch.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist halt nen Ammi. Säuft Sprit wie ein Loch, Sofa Fahrwerk, billig verarbeitet, schlechte Teile Verfügbarkeit.


 
Hast noch nie was von Corvette gehört, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hast noch nie was von Corvette gehört, oder?


 Eine Corvette ist super spritsparend, hat nen super Fahrwerk, Verarbeitung auf deutschen Niveau und man bekommt Teile an jeder Ecke? Komisch so eine Corvette hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Die aktuelle mag in Sachen Farwerk vielleicht ganz ordendlich sein aber ansonsten trifft es das schon ganz gut.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juni 2014)

Tut mir leid aber was für nen Spritsparer erhoffst du dir bei 7l Hubraum, machst du Witze? Bei normaler Fahrweise schlucken die Dinger nich sehr viel mehr als nen gleichalter AMG. Immer Klasse wenn Leute bei Amis über den Spritverbrauch schimpfen aber total außer Acht lassen das da teilweise riesen Triebwerke arbeiten, hauptsache man kickt wieder ein paar Stammtischparolen.

Das Fahrwerk der älteren Z06 kann so schlecht nicht sein mein Freund, guck dir mal die NOS-Zeiten von dem Teil an. Mit der ZR1 wurde sogar ne 7.19 gefahren, muss ziemlich beschissen sein das Fahrwerk.

Teile an jeder Ecke brauch man nicht, das Fahrzeug fährt nicht jedermann und für die paar die sie fahren sind genügend vorhanden, zumal die Teile extrem standfest sind. Die Verarbeitung mag nicht ausgezeichnet sein, aber für mich absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Juni 2014)

Wobei zwischen Corvette und Mustang noch ein kleiner Unterschied besteht. Die Corvette ist im Laufe ihrer Zeit besser geworden was Fahrwerk und Bremsen angeht - ob das für den neuen Mustang auch gilt ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juni 2014)

Mustang verbaut in der Tat ziemlich beschissene Fahrwerke, mit den Teilen kann man nur geradeaus fahren. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht dass das für alle Amis gilt.. Auch was die Verarbeitung angeht haben die neuen Modelle extrem an Qualität zugenommen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Juni 2014)

Schoen gesagt, *Beam39*.
Stammtischparolen... Mercedes rosten nicht, Audis sind immer zuverlaessig und VW baut die beliebtesten Autos


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber was für nen Spritsparer erhoffst du dir bei 7l Hubraum, machst du Witze? Bei normaler Fahrweise schlucken die Dinger nich sehr viel mehr als nen gleichalter AMG. Immer Klasse wenn Leute bei Amis über den Spritverbrauch schimpfen aber total außer Acht lassen das da teilweise riesen Triebwerke arbeiten, hauptsache man kickt wieder ein paar Stammtischparolen.
> 
> Das Fahrwerk der älteren Z06 kann so schlecht nicht sein mein Freund, guck dir mal die NOS-Zeiten von dem Teil an. Mit der ZR1 wurde sogar ne 7.19 gefahren, muss ziemlich beschissen sein das Fahrwerk.
> 
> Teile an jeder Ecke brauch man nicht, das Fahrzeug fährt nicht jedermann und für die paar die sie fahren sind genügend vorhanden, zumal die Teile extrem standfest sind. Die Verarbeitung mag nicht ausgezeichnet sein, aber für mich absolut ausreichend.


 Ein AMG ist da bei weitem sparsamer. Zylinderabschaltung, Schlichtladung, Kennfeldkühlung, Direkteinspritzung um nur ein paar Stichworte zu nennen. Das Ammis inzwischen keine Zündverteiler und Vergaser haben grenzt an ein Wunder. Wenn ich bedenke das die bis vor kurzem noch Motoren mit unten liegenden Nockenwellen und Stößelstangen gebaut haben... Sowas gibts hier seit 20 Jahren nur noch beim Rasenmäher.

Hab ich was gegen das Fahrwerk von genau diesem Auto gesagt?


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die  aktuelle mag in Sachen Farwerk vielleicht ganz ordendlich sein


 
Jeder hat da warscheinlich andere Ansichten in Sachen Verarbeitung, für mich wirken Ammis ziemlich billig.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mustang verbaut in der Tat ziemlich beschissene Fahrwerke, mit den Teilen kann man nur geradeaus fahren.


Gerade da gab es ja jetzt ein komplettes Redesign durch die Europäische Ford Abteilung die auch schon den ST um Kurven gebracht hat...
Der 2014er Shelby hat aber noch die berüchtigte Starrachse.


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2014)

Hmm, kann man das Fahrwerk denn auch durch Tuning verbessern, wenn es wirklich so schlecht ist? Sry hab da noch nicht so viel Ahnung 

Gibt es denn noch Alternativen in der Preisklasse, die auch sehr viel PS haben?


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juni 2014)

Einige scheinen zu denken die Amis pennen auf nem Baum.
Schon der Mustang 5.0 Bj 2013/14 hat, wie die *5.0* schon andeutet, einen koplett neuen Motor bekommen.
Details: Ford Mustang 2015 Motoren : Ford
Vom Verbrauch her gehen 14L in der Stadt und 9L auf Überlandfahrten voll in Ordnung (13er Modell).....sind ja auch immerhin über 400 PS die bewegt werden.
Die Verarbeitung des innenraums ist seit 2010 solide und gut, das Fahrwerk geht ebenfalls in Ordnung....wobei es tonnenweise verschiederner Editionen vom Mustang gibt.
Wenn man was für die Rennstrecke haben will greift man halt zu einem Boss 302 und fertig ist der Lack.
Wie der Neue wird muss man sehen, es soll ja sogar ein eigenes europäisches Setup bekommen.....Fakt ist aber jetzt schon --> die Starrachse ist Vergangenheit.

Die neue Corvette C7 hat in bisherigen Tests voll und ganz überzeugt, leicht, schnell und im Vergleich mit 12,3 Liter sparsam.
Was Mustang und vette gemeinsam haben ist der unschlagbare Preis, Mustang 5.0(voll) = 35t$ , Corvette (voll) = extrem günstig

Ami = hoher verbrauch, unzuverlässig, lahm, schwer etc. gilt seit knapp 8 jahren nicht mehr....und ist heute nur noch Stammtischgeschwätz.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, kann man das Fahrwerk denn auch durch Tuning verbessern, wenn es wirklich so schlecht ist? Sry hab da noch nicht so viel Ahnung
> 
> Gibt es denn noch Alternativen in der Preisklasse, die auch sehr viel PS haben?


 

Klar kann man einfach ein anderes Fahrwerk einbauen. Sportlicher sind sicherlich auch Japaner, am besten mit Turbo da kann man noch ordentlich Leistung rausholen wenn man mehr will. Die haben aber Serienmäßig nicht so viel Leistung.


----------



## fatlace (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOMMy6V8lxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein AMG ist da bei weitem sparsamer. Zylinderabschaltung, Schlichtladung, Kennfeldkühlung, Direkteinspritzung um nur ein paar Stichworte zu nennen.


 
Und wo liegt man da kostenmäßig? Genau, seher weit über einem amerikanischem V8 und das ganze ist auch noch Fehleranfälliger


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wo liegt man da kostenmäßig? Genau, seher weit über einem amerikanischem V8 und das ganze ist auch noch Fehleranfälliger


 Dafür hat man auch keinen Panzermotor. Und Fehleranfälliger ist das mit Sicherheit nicht. Die AMG Motoren laufen total problemlos. So lange wie ich bei Daimler bin hatten wir erst einen kaputten AMG Motor und das lag am Fahrer.


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2014)

Toll, widersprüchliche Antworten, was stimmt denn nun? Oo

Vom Aussehen her ist der Mustang jedenfalls sehr geil


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn dir das Auto gefällt und du dir auch den Unterhalt leisten kannst spricht nichts grundsätzlich dagegen. Du musst dir halt bewusst sein dass du ein Musclecar und keinen Sportwagen kaufst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2014)

Probefahren, selber Bild machen.


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Auto gefällt und du dir auch den Unterhalt leisten kannst spricht nichts grundsätzlich dagegen. Du musst dir halt bewusst sein dass du ein Musclecar und keinen Sportwagen kaufst.


Wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2014)

Ein Musclecar ist ein Auto mit viel Motorleistung, ein Sportwagen ein Auto zum schnell fahren.
Und für letzteres braucht es halt mehr als nur Pferdestärken. Spaß machen kann aber auch ersteres.


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2014)

Aber mit dem Ford Mustang kann man doch auch schnell fahren, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Juni 2014)

Joa, auf der Gerade.

Musclecars haben einen dicken Motor (mit viel Leistung und tollem Sound) und sehen schick und schnell aus. Das reicht schon.
Damit kann man schnell fahren und gut beschleunigen. 

Ein Sportwagen muss aber noch mehr können. Zum Beispiel auch schnell um Kurven rum kommen. Und da ist er dann halt auch viel schneller. 

Wenn man keine Rennen fährt muss man aber auch nicht in jeder Kurve der schnellste sein.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Ford Mustang kann man doch auch schnell fahren, oder etwa nicht?



Das schon, aber vornehmlich Gradeaus. Denke mal, olstyle meint vor allem Rennstrecken etc, wo es auch darauf ankommt, wie man um die Kurven kommt und ähnliches ^


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2014)

Kommt man mit dem Ford Mustang im Vergleich zum BMW M3 denn wirklich so schlecht um die Kurve? Und wenn ja, müsste das nicht möglich sein, durch Tuning ein ähnliches Fahrverhalten in der Kurve hinzubekommen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Juni 2014)

Nein der is viel zu schwerfällig und zu großer Motor usw..


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juni 2014)

Der Typ hat doch immer die besten Sprüche drauf 

Det sucht Need for Speed-Auto - GRIP - Folge 267 - RTL2 - YouTube


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Juni 2014)

Aber trzd immer noch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein AMG ist da bei weitem sparsamer. Zylinderabschaltung, Schlichtladung, Kennfeldkühlung, Direkteinspritzung um nur ein paar Stichworte zu nennen. Das Ammis inzwischen keine Zündverteiler und Vergaser haben grenzt an ein Wunder. Wenn ich bedenke das die bis vor kurzem noch Motoren mit unten liegenden Nockenwellen und Stößelstangen gebaut haben... Sowas gibts hier seit 20 Jahren nur noch beim Rasenmäher.
> 
> Hab ich was gegen das Fahrwerk von genau diesem Auto gesagt?
> 
> ...


 

Du hast gesagt ALLE Amis hätten ein scheiss Fahrwerk - Ne Corvette is nen Ami. Außerdem wusste ich gar nicht das AMG seit 2007 Zylinderabschaltung im Angebot hat..



> Gerade da gab es ja jetzt ein komplettes Redesign durch die Europäische  Ford Abteilung die auch schon den ST um Kurven gebracht hat...
> Der 2014er Shelby hat aber noch die berüchtigte Starrachse.


Jo, mit dem Satz wurden auch die noch nicht ganz aktuellen gemeint. Hab auch mitbekommen das jetzt bei dem neuen Mustang auch Fahrwerkstechnisch einiges verändert wurde. Sie sind gezwungen mitzuziehen wenn sie überleben wollen, und das tun sie ausgesprochen gut. Lieber zu spät als nie.

Außerdem will ich nicht von deutscher Wertarbeit das Reden anfangen wenn ich mir die gesamte Palette deutscher Fahrzeuge so zwischen 00 und 06 angucke. Da gibts kein Fahrzeug welches nicht mit ausgeschlagenen Querlenkern etc. zu kämpfen hat, egal ob obere Mittelklasse oder Oberklasse.


----------



## chaosking96 (15. Juni 2014)

Mag jetzt am Alkohol liegen [emoji12] Aber mal ehrlich wer sich nen Ami kauft weiß doch auf was er dich da einlässt... 
Und manchen Menschen wie z. B . mir (man möge mich verurteilen)  stehen einfach nur auf Beschleunigung und das bekommt man bei nem Ami halt Zürich günstig im Vergleich zu deutschen Autos... 
Ganz davon ab dass ich schon in einigen Amis saß und die verarbeiten zwar nicht auf deutschem Standard war aber trotzdem annehmbar...


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ami = hoher verbrauch, unzuverlässig, lahm, schwer etc. gilt seit knapp 8 jahren nicht mehr....und ist heute nur noch Stammtischgeschwätz.


 
Dieses hohle Geschwätzt kommt von Leuten die idR keine Ahnung haben, aber davon besonders viel. 

Komisch das die Amis angeblich so schlecht um die Ecke gehen, für einen ollen M3 scheint es ohne Probleme zu reichen... 
Ford Mustang Boss 302 Laguna Seca im Test: US-Schnäppchen schlägt Porsche, BMW & Co. - sport auto

Aber wir wissen ja, nur deutsche Autos sind gute Autos. Alles andere ist Müll


----------



## BlindxDeath (16. Juni 2014)

Vorallem...
es sind auch soooo viele Racer's unterwegs..
Fakt ist (wie ich finde) dass die meisten nur geradeaus schnell fahren wollen.
Und wenn man dann auch noch sicher um die Kurve kommt.. reicht das auch aus.

So ein Ami Schlitten kann auch schnell geradeaus und vorallem.. er ist auf deuschen Straßen recht selten.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juni 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Vorallem...
> es sind auch soooo viele Racer's unterwegs..
> Fakt ist (wie ich finde) dass die meisten nur geradeaus schnell fahren wollen.
> Und wenn man dann auch noch sicher um die Kurve kommt.. reicht das auch aus.
> ...


 
Deswegen wird die GTI und R-Fraktion auch immer größer. Hauptsache schnell nach vorn, mehr zählt nicht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (16. Juni 2014)

kann man auch nicht wirklich vergleichen.
es ist und bleibt immer noch "nur" ein Golf.

haben will...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/OZ-Racing-Tu...373?pt=Auto_Kompletträder&hash=item4182212c65


----------



## roadgecko (16. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dieses hohle Geschwätzt kommt von Leuten die idR keine Ahnung haben, aber davon besonders viel.
> 
> Komisch das die Amis angeblich so schlecht um die Ecke gehen, für einen ollen M3 scheint es ohne Probleme zu reichen...
> Ford Mustang Boss 302 Laguna Seca im Test: US-Schnäppchen schlägt Porsche, BMW & Co. - sport auto
> ...



Das lag bestimmt am Leergewicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinnayum (16. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Außerdem will ich nicht von deutscher Wertarbeit das Reden anfangen wenn ich mir die gesamte Palette deutscher Fahrzeuge so zwischen 00 und 06 angucke. Da gibts kein Fahrzeug welches nicht mit ausgeschlagenen Querlenkern etc. zu kämpfen hat, egal ob obere Mittelklasse oder Oberklasse.


 
Ich hatte damals zwar noch keine ob. Mittelklasse, aber meine Querlenker und Stabistangen sind mit erst nach 180T bzw. 210T km "um die Ohren geflogen". Das fand ich eigentlich angemessen für nen 3L Allrad Diesel, der eigentlich viel zu schwer für seine Plattform war (E46 Touring / Kombi).

Wenn ich so die Autos aus meinem Umfeld ansehe: Ich bleibe dann doch bei deutschen Marken. Von Franzosen habe ich aus eigener Erfahrung genug.

Nur die Frau wird wohl nen kleinen Mazda 3 bekommen. Naja, wenn sie mal irgendwann mit dem Führerschein anfangen sollte...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Deswegen wird die GTI und R-Fraktion auch immer größer. Hauptsache schnell nach vorn, mehr zählt nicht.


 
Die beiden sind aber nicht zu unterschätzen  Gerade der neue R ist richtig kurvenhungrig geworden, in Tests sogar besser als der M135i. Kein Vergleich mit dem alten R. 
Und der GTI als PP mit der Quersperre geht auch gut um's Eck.
Fahrwerkstechnisch ist VW endlich mal aufgewacht.
Test R:VW Golf R, S3 und BMW M135i im Test: Wie gut ist der 300-PS-Golf? - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
Test GTI: VW Golf GTI Performance im Supertest: Der beste GTI aller Zeiten? - SPORT AUTO


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juni 2014)

Trotzdem nur ein Golf. Selbst wenn er schneller als 135i ist dann würd ich trzd. Den bmw vorziehen. Wenigstens RWD und er kommt nicht von VW


----------



## Metalic (16. Juni 2014)

Na wer hat schon Post bekommen? 

http://m.focus.de/auto/ratgeber/kos...-es-jetzt-unsichtbare-blitzer_id_3924021.html


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Trotzdem nur ein Golf. Selbst wenn er schneller als 135i ist dann würd ich trzd. Den bmw vorziehen. Wenigstens RWD und er kommt nicht von VW


 
Die großen Golfs haben mittlerweile einen richtigen Allrad     Damit sind sie deutlich ernstzunehmender als vorher  

Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat der M135 doch trotzdem etwas mehr Leistung oder?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juni 2014)

Weiß ich. Aber RWD find ich besser. Hat der R nicht auch um die 300 wie der 135?


----------



## XE85 (16. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat der M135 doch trotzdem etwas mehr Leistung oder?



Ja, 320 vs. 300.

Was mich persönlich am Golf sofort stören würde ist folgende Aussagen in obig verlinktem Test:



> Leer federt der VW Golf R selbst im Comfort-Modus seiner Adaptivdämpfer etwas unbeholfen über die meisten Unebenheiten.





> Beladen schlagen kleinste Wellen deftig durch


Schließlich fährt man mit dem Ding ja (die meisten zumindest) auch im Alltag, und da sollte das Ding auch komfortabel zu fahren sein.

Mein persönlicher Fav. wäre bei den dreien im Test klar der 1er - auch wenn ich ihn als Coupe (ergo 2er) kaufen würde.


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Na wer hat schon Post bekommen?
> 
> Raser rauschen unbemerkt in Radarfalle: Auf diesen Autobahnen gibt es jetzt unsichtbare Blitzer - Kosten - FOCUS Online Mobile - Nachrichten


Sehr sinnvoll, vor allem auf Autobahnen, wo es nicht so gefährlich ist, wenn man etwas zu schnell fährt. Auf Landstraßen sind 100 km/h (oder weniger, je nach Strecke) eine sinnvolle Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, aber wenn es auf der Autobahn nur geradeaus geht und kaum Verkehr ist, wieso sollte man dann nicht 120 statt den erlaubten 100 km/h fahren? Es ist eine Autobahn, was soll da schon groß passieren?

Meiner Meinung nach hätte man die Blitzer an Unfallschwerpunkten auf Landstraßen aufstellen sollen und nicht auf einer Autobahn...


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2014)

Vorallem wird der eigentlich Sinn eines Blitzer vollkommen verfehlt. Jeder der geblitzt wird bremst danach instinktiv sofort ab und passt sich der Beschränkung weitgehend wieder an aber wen mans dann gar nicht mehr mitbekommt dass ein Foto geschlossen wurde fährt man unverändert zu schnell weiter....


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

Zu den Blitzern mit nicht sichtbarem Blitz sage ich nur: wer schneller als erlaubt fährt, ist selber schuld und soll für sein Verhalten einstehen. Zwingt einen ja niemand, schneller als erlaubt zu fahren (die üblichen 5-8km/h mal außen vor).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe bei den  unsichtbaren Blitzern aber auch keinen Lerneffekt. Die Post kommt ja oft erst einen Monat später und dann kann man sich ja auch nicht mehr dran erinnern, da das Blitzen ja ohnehin schon völlig unbemerkt geschehen ist.
Ohnehin stehen sehr viele Blitzer an Stellen, ohne Unfallschwerpunkte.
Ich fahre selten zu schnell, ich hasse es aber immer und von überall überwacht zu werden.


----------



## Mosed (16. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Vorallem wird der eigentlich Sinn eines Blitzer vollkommen verfehlt. Jeder der geblitzt wird bremst danach instinktiv sofort ab und passt sich der Beschränkung weitgehend wieder an aber wen mans dann gar nicht mehr mitbekommt dass ein Foto geschlossen wurde fährt man unverändert zu schnell weiter....


 
Naja. Der Standardfall ist wohl eher:

1. Zu schnell fahren
2. Den Blitzer rechtzeitig sehen
3. Kurz vorher abbremsen
4. Hinter dem Blitzer wieder zu schnell fahren

Von daher hat es vielleicht einen größeren Lerneffekt, wenn man Zahlen darf und vielleicht noch Punkte kassiert. 


Und wo wir grade dabei sind: Kann es sein, dass viele Radfahrer nicht wissen, das das überfahren einer roten Ampel 1 Punkt in Flensburg gibt und 60-180€ kostet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Vorallem wird der eigentlich Sinn eines Blitzer vollkommen verfehlt. Jeder der geblitzt wird bremst danach instinktiv sofort ab und passt sich der Beschränkung weitgehend wieder an aber wen mans dann gar nicht mehr mitbekommt dass ein Foto geschlossen wurde fährt man unverändert zu schnell weiter....


 Warum sollte man nach einem Blitzer bremsen?  Das ist doch mal total unlogisch. Man hat doch schon für das zu schnelle Fahren bezahlt, also fahre ich dann doch wenigstens so weiter.  Als die mich das einzige Mal mit 17 drüber am Ring erwischt haben bin ich genauso weitergefahren. Was ich bezahlt habe will ich auch ausnutzen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Naja. Der Standardfall ist wohl eher:
> 
> 1. Zu schnell fahren
> 2. Den Blitzer rechtzeitig sehen
> ...


Jepp. Von daher sind die "unsichtbaren" Blitzer in meinen Augen auch völlig ok. Wer zu oft "erwischt" wird, denkt vielleicht um oder wird durch Bußgelder/Punkte dazu gezwungen. Die meisten Tempolimits kommen ja nicht von ungefähr.


Mosed schrieb:


> Und wo wir grade dabei sind: Kann es sein, dass viele Radfahrer nicht wissen, das das überfahren einer roten Ampel 1 Punkt in Flensburg gibt und 60-180€ kostet?


 Ja kann sein. Habe ich in Kiel mehrmals täglich gesehen. Besonders lustig fand ich immer die Radler, die die rote Ampel im Knooper Weg bei Sky/Marxen Weine ignoriert und die nächsten zwei dann aber wieder beachtet haben. Gab dann von mir auch immer ne entsprechende Ansage, wenn ich direkt dahinter stand.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

Wenigstens bremsen einen die Leute nicht mehr wegen einem Blitzer aus. Das finde ich immer total zum kotzen wenn mit Tacho 40 über nen 50er Blitzer gefahren wird. Ich hab bei nem 50er Blitzer immer Tacho 58-60(je nach Reifen) drauf und das ist bis jetzt bestimmt schon 3000 mal gut gegangen.


----------



## dsdenni (16. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenigstens bremsen einen die Leute nicht mehr wegen einem Blitzer aus. Das finde ich immer total zum kotzen wenn mit Tacho 40 über nen 50er Blitzer gefahren wird. Ich hab bei nem 50er Blitzer immer Tacho 58-60(je nach Reifen) drauf und das ist bis jetzt bestimmt schon 3000 mal gut gegangen.



Ist ja auch noch im Rahmen. Bei 65 hätte der Blitzer sicher geblitzt


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2014)

Jop. 
Der Tacho geht etwas vor und dann gibts noch n bisschen Messtoleranz am Blitzer.


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nach einem Blitzer bremsen?  Das ist doch mal total unlogisch. Man hat doch schon für das zu schnelle Fahren bezahlt, also fahre ich dann doch wenigstens so weiter.  Als die mich das einzige Mal mit 17 drüber am Ring erwischt haben bin ich genauso weitergefahren. Was ich bezahlt habe will ich auch ausnutzen.



Weil ich eben das auch schön gedacht habe und zack 10 km in den nächsten Blitzer reingerasselt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juni 2014)

Ist doch egal wenn man mit Fahrrad bei Rot rüber fährt, wenn die Straßen eh komplett leer sind, meist abends oder so, oder sone kleine Ampel wo man extra draufdrücken muss damit die auf grün geht. Und mit Fahrrad kann dich eh keiner anhalten, da biste schnell weg, einmal abseits von den normalen Weg und fertig.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

Tolle Einstellung echt zum


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2014)

Ich finde einige Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen zu niedrig... Auf der Autobahn, auf der ich immer fahre, sind 120 erlaubt, man kann aber locker 140 fahren... Wieso machen die da nicht 130 als Begrenzung? Genauso eine Gerade, auf der nur 100 erlaubt sind, da wären auch 120 drin gewesen. Das erscheint mir alles sehr willkürlich.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2014)

Kommt auf die Gerade an.
Es reicht ja nicht, dass es breit und gerade ist, da sollte auch seitlich niemand raus kommen können oder so was. 
z.B. Bauer mim Traktor ausm Acker raus. Wenn 120 erlaubt sind heizen eh alle 140. Wie willst du da dann noch bremsen.

EDIT: Oder waren die 100 auch auf die Autobahn bezogen?
Bin von einer Landstraße ausgegangen. 120 auf der Autobahn könnte auch Lärmschutz oder so etwas sein. Auch wenns dich nervt, denk an die Leute, die da wohnen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

Tempolimits werden halt nach dem schwächsten möglichen Verkehrsteilnehmer bestimmt. Kommt einigen erfahrenen Fahrern mit guten Wagen dementsprechend zu gering vor. Im Zweifel einfach mal die zuständige Behörde nach dem Grund für´s Limit fragen - kann auch dazu führen, daß ein Limit aufgehoben wird.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juni 2014)

In Berlin ist auch auf der 3 Spurigen Bahn immer 80. Haben dort auch überall Blitzer, richtige Gelddruckmaschine. 

@Paule: Du gehst doch auch über die Straße wenn sie leer ist, kann ich ja nichts dafür wenn die Ampel gerade rot ist. Aber gut deine Meinung. 
              ich finde ja auch nicht in Ordnung das alle Autofahrer meinen sie müssen nicht Blinken wenn sie nicht gerade auf der Hauptstraße sind.


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2014)

Die 100 waren auf die Aufobahn bezogen. Auf Landstraßen sind die meisten Tempolimits nachvollziehbar.

Die Stadtautobahnen in Berlin sind meistens eh so voll, dass man das Tempolimit kaum überschreiten kann. Zumindest wenn ich da lang fahre...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @Paule: Du gehst doch auch über die Straße wenn sie leer ist, kann ich ja nichts dafür wenn die Ampel gerade rot ist. Aber gut deine Meinung.


Ja - ist ja ab einer Entfernung von mehr als 5m zur nächsten Ampel auch erlaubt. Der "Trick" klappt auch, wenn man sein Rad dabei schiebt.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich finde ja auch nicht in Ordnung das alle Autofahrer meinen sie müssen nicht Blinken wenn sie nicht gerade auf der Hauptstraße sind.


 Blinker kosten mittlerweile bei vielen Modellen Aufpreis und dank der hohen Spritpreise sitzt das Geld bei vielen nicht mehr so locker


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wenn man mit Fahrrad bei Rot rüber fährt, wenn die Straßen eh komplett leer sind, meist abends oder so, oder sone kleine Ampel wo man extra draufdrücken muss damit die auf grün geht. Und mit Fahrrad kann dich eh keiner anhalten, da biste schnell weg, einmal abseits von den normalen Weg und fertig.


 Über rote Ampel fahren geht garnicht. Egal mit was für einem Fahrzeug. Nen paar mal bin ich auch schon über rot gefahren aber auch nur, weil wir hier eine Ampel haben die regelmäßig auf Rot hängen bleibt. Dann hat man ja keine andere Wahl außer vor der Ampel zu verrecken wegen Dehydrierung oder vorsichtig über Rot zu fahren.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> In Berlin ist auch auf der 3 Spurigen Bahn immer 80 . Haben dort auch überall Blitzer, richtige Gelddruckmaschine.


 
In Braunschweig ist auf A391/A392/A395 auch 80 (A395 ab BS-Stöckheim (Südende der Stadt) bis Goslar dann freigegeben). Wird auch geblitzt wie blöde. Und warum? Weil die irre unübersichtlich sind (gerade A391) und man selbst mit 80 teilweise schon in Schwierigkeiten kommt wenn hinter der nächsten Kurve auf einmal nen paar faul in der Gegend rumstehen (was gerade im Berufsverkehr oft passiert wenn sich mal wieder welche nachm zu spät einordnen und plötzlich rüberziehen weil Ausfahrt gesehen behakt haben...). Viel grässlicher ist, dass weder auf den drei Autobahnen, noch auf A2/A7/A37/A39 hier in der Ecke bei Stau ne Rettungsgasse gebildet wird... So langsam sollte unser A2-Abschnitt doch oft genug in den Nachrichten gewesen sein um zu wissen, was da abgeht...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juni 2014)

Wo is den bitte ein Fahrrad ein Fahrzeug, das hat ja nichtmal ein Motor. ist ein Einkaufswagen auch ein Fahrzeug ? 

Aber auf Fahrradfahrern rumhacken können die Autofahrer ja eh am besten, obwohl sie selber nicht besser sind, lieber Aufmerksam über eine Rote Ampel, wenn die Straße leer ist, oder lieber im vollen Verkehr ständig aufs Handy schauen und dann noch nicht blinken. Autofahrer beachten Radfahrer ja wieso kaum, ich lauf mittlerweile auch direkt vor viele Autos, wo ich genau weiß das die da abbiegen wollen wo ich rüber will, aber sie nicht geblinkt haben. 

Aber lieber ständig über die Radfahrer meckern dennen ständig die vorfahrt genommen wird, gefährlich überholt wird usw..


EDIT: nfsgame, die Strecke ist aber weitestgehend gerade mit Standstreifen, nur halt ein paar Tunnel, 100 oder 120 wären schon drin. Aber ist mir egal, ich fahr eh lieber Landstraße.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2014)

Es ist aber eines. 
Du darfst auch nirgends mim Rad rein fahren, wo ein "Durchfahrt Verboten" steht. Genau so wie du auf keinen Wegen schmäler als 2m fahren darfst. Das interessiert aber eh keinen.

Ich seh das aber auch nicht so eng.
(Pass auf, gleich kommt der erste und schreit was von Kampfradlern usw. Aber selber schön mit 30cm Abstand an Radfahrern vorbei heizen, Radfahrer überholen um dann direkt nach rechts abzubiegen und Blinken ist sowieso eher Optional.)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juni 2014)

D.h. ich muss auf der Straße fahren weil der Radweg keine 2m ist ?


----------



## fatlace (16. Juni 2014)

hast du kein fahrradführerschein das du das alles nicht weisst?
klasse vor autos zu laufen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Aber selber schön mit 30cm Abstand an Radfahrern vorbei heizen.


 Bei solchen Gelegenheiten klopft mein linker Fuß immer gegen die Beifahrertür. Allerdings fahre ich auf der Straße mit dem Rad immer min 80cm vom rechten Rand entfernt - so kann ich zur Not noch a "Muckensäckele" nach rechts ziehen.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> D.h. ich muss auf der Straße fahren weil der Radweg keine 2m ist ?


 Wer älter als 8 Jahre ist und/oder Verkehrserziehung genoßen hat, darf mit dem Rad nur auf ausgewiesenen Radwegen oder aber der Straße fahren. Wenn der Radweg offiziell beschildert ist, darf er auch schmaler als 2m sein. Ist kein offizieller Radweg vorhanden, müssen Radfahrer auf die Straße. Bei Radwegen schmaler als 2,5m müssen Radler hintereinander fahren. Radwege für beide Richtungen müssen min 3m breit sein - sonst dürfen Radler auch auf die Straße. Ist der Radweg baulich in schlechtem zustand, dürfen Radler auch auf die Straße. Wer als Radler schneller als 25km/h fahren will, muß auch auf die Straße und braucht dann aber ein Begleitfahrzeug zur Absicherung - auf Radwegen sind maximal 25km/h erlaubt. Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

Puh das mit den 25 km/h wusste ich nicht. Dann muss ich mir demnächst ja ein Begleitfahrzeug beschaffen. Bis jetzt haben die grünen oder silbernen noch nie was gesagt wenn ich flotter unterwegs war.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Puh das mit den 25 km/h wusste ich nicht.


 Das ist so unbekannt, daß es selbst 90% der Polizisten nicht wissen. Lustig wird´s dann in 30er Zonen: Fahre ich dort mit dem Rad 24,1km/h, darf mich keiner mehr überholen, da:
- der Überholende 25% schneller als das andere Fahrzeug fahren muß
- trotzdem die erlaubte Geschwindigkeit nicht überschreiten darf
24,1:4x5 ergibt halt 30,5 - schade für die Autofahrer, die "mal eben" die "Abkürzung" durch´s Wohngebiet nehmen wollten.


----------



## Magogan (16. Juni 2014)

24,1*1,25 sind aber 30,125 

Wenn man es mit den Regeln zu genau nimmt, ist das auch blöd...

Das Gegenteil ist auch doof, in der Spielstraße hat sich einmal jemand hinter mir aufgeregt, weil ich nur 20 gefahren bin... Also 20 km/h sind da schon hart an der Grenze, aber noch schneller in einer Spielstraße fahren zu wollen, geht gar nicht Oo


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juni 2014)

Also wo wir das mal damals hatten mit Fahrrad undso, hat uns sowas keiner gesagt. Naja ich fahr eh meist durchn Wald, aber wenn ein Radweg is halt ich mich nie an die 25 ^^ Woher willst den mit Fahrrad wissen wann du 24,1 fährst ? So genau geht dein Tacho bestimmt nicht. In der 30er Zone überholt man eher alle Autofahrer, die kriechen da meist langsam rum. 

@fatlace: 

Klar sollte man nicht vorlaufen, aber könnte ja sein das sie eh nicht abbiegen wollen, wer kein Blinker benutzt biegt auch nicht ab. Auch wenn ich es ahne weiß ich es doch nicht, kann ich ja nichts dafür das die Leute ihr Auto nicht unter kontrolle haben. Ist mir auch egal wenn sie mich umfahren, bei dem Tempo (Schritttempo ja meist) passiert eh nix.


----------



## Mosed (16. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ja - ist ja ab einer Entfernung von mehr als 5m zur nächsten Ampel auch erlaubt. Der "Trick" klappt auch, wenn man sein Rad dabei schiebt.



Du meinst, du darfst die Straße noch überqueren, wenn sie auf rot springt, während du bereits losgegangen bist? ja. Ansonsten bestimmt nicht - da würde ich sonst gerne eine Quelle sehen.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wenn man mit Fahrrad bei Rot rüber fährt, wenn die Straßen eh komplett leer sind, meist abends oder so, oder sone kleine Ampel wo man extra draufdrücken muss damit die auf grün geht. Und mit Fahrrad kann dich eh keiner anhalten, da biste schnell weg, einmal abseits von den normalen Weg und fertig.



Super Einstellung. Und warum sollte man dann nicht auch mit dem Auto  über eine rote Ampel fahren, wenn die Kreuzung leer ist? Und warum  sollte man nicht in die Falsche Richtung die Einbahnstraße befahren,  wenn sie gerade leer ist? ...

Ich bin selber Radfahrer, aber ich  wünsche jedem, der über rot fährt, dass er Bekanntschaft mit etwas  macht, das gerade grün hatte. Die Radfahrer, die sich ständig über  Autofahrer aufregen sind gerade die, die sämtliche Verkehrsregeln  mißachten. Komischerweise werde ich so gut wie nie fast übergefahren,  werde nicht angehupt, nicht geschnitten, etc - vielleicht weil ich mich  an die Verkehrsregeln halte? 

Ich  bin auch dafür, dass Fußgänger härter bestraft werden, die über rot  gehen. 100€ oder so. Rot ist Rot. Regeln sind nicht dazu da, sie nach  eigenem Willen auszulegen.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo is den bitte ein Fahrrad ein Fahrzeug, das hat ja nichtmal ein Motor. ist ein Einkaufswagen auch ein Fahrzeug ?


 
Ojemine. Seid wann definiert sich "Fahrzeug" über die Motorisierung? Natürlich ist ein Fahrrad ein Fahrzeug. Genauso wie eine Pferdekutsche oder ein Schlitten.
Es wird wohl echt Zeit einen Fahrradführerschein einzuführen. Da würde sich so mancher wundern...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Woher willst den mit Fahrrad wissen wann du 24,1 fährst ? So genau geht dein Tacho bestimmt nicht.


 Lustigerweise doch. Bei den meisten besseren Tachos kann man den Radumfang in mm eingeben. Das ist schon sehr genau. Mein Tacho zeigt auch in 0,1km/h Schritten an.

Ich verhalte mich immer regelkonform. Egal ob ich zu Fuß, mit dem Rad oder nem Auto unterwegs bin. Auf die Weise kann ich "beruhigt" jeden anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer auf seine Fehler hinweisen. Richtig Spaß macht das, wenn man in Uniform unterwegs ist. Man hat zwar trotzdem eigentlich nix zu melden (da keine Polizei) aber die meisten lauschen trotzdem "andächtig".
Hab auch schon Jugendlichen erklärt, dass sie am Zebrastreifen nur als Fußgänger Vorrang haben - die wollten da "mal eben" mit Rädern rüberfahren. Jede Seite hat seine Rechte und auch Pflichten. Wer sich an die Pflichten hält, darf das von anderen auch verlangen und seine Rechte einfordern.
Leider ist´s heutzutage nicht mehr so "in", sich an Regeln zu halten. Egal ob Topverdiener im schnellen/großen Auto oder Jugendliche zu Fuß.



Mosed schrieb:


> Du meinst, du darfst die Straße noch überqueren,  wenn sie auf rot springt, während du bereits losgegangen bist? ja.  Ansonsten bestimmt nicht - da würde ich sonst gerne eine Quelle  sehen.


Du darfst als Fußgänger eine Straße an jeder Stelle überqueren - sofern es der Verkehr zuläßt. Also einfach auf dem Gehweg weiter als 5m von der roten Ampel weg laufen und schon ist´s legal. Ist wieder so ein sehr interessantes Detail in der hesigen Bürokratie.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

Naja Fahrradtachos zeigen aber nur genau an wenn man mehrere Magneten ins Rad macht und dann den Umfang entsprechend umrechnet. Mit einem Magneten ist es ein totales Schätzeisen. Beim PKW hat man teilweise über 100 Magneten, damit man vernünftige Raddrehzahl Ermittlung hat.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja Fahrradtachos zeigen aber nur genau an wenn man mehrere Magneten ins Rad macht und dann den Umfang entsprechend umrechnet.


Stimmt. Habe deshalb auch (je nach Tacho) zwischen 2 und 4 Magnete verbaut.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim PKW hat man teilweise über 100 Magneten, damit man vernünftige Raddrehzahl Ermittlung hat.


 Echt? So viele? Nice to know. Allerdings auch verständlich, da so ein Auto ja auch in anderen Tempibereichen unterwegs ist als ein Fahrrad.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2014)

Du bekommst halt die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit der letzten Radumdrehung angezeigt. Bei 20km/h ist das eine Mittelung auf weniger als 4 Zehntel(wenn ich mich gerade nicht verrechnet habe), ich denke das ist als "Momentangeschwindigkeit" akzeptabel . 
Die vielen Schritte beim Auto sind ja auch für ESP etc. Und nicht für den Tacho.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

Beim Auto ist die Genauigkeit für ESP und ABS notwendig, damit man möglichst nah an die 20% Schlupf rankommt und bestmögliche Bremsleistung zu erreichen. Immerhin regelt so ein aktuelles ABS bis zu 120 mal in der Sekunde den Bremsdruck nach. Da klackern die Ventile im Hydraulikblock ganz ordendlich.


----------



## Mosed (16. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Du darfst als Fußgänger eine Straße an jeder Stelle überqueren - sofern es der Verkehr zuläßt. Also einfach auf dem Gehweg weiter als 5m von der roten Ampel weg laufen und schon ist´s legal. Ist wieder so ein sehr interessantes Detail in der hesigen Bürokratie.



Achso das. Ja. Die 5m kenne ich jetzt nicht, aber ansonsten natürlich schon. Bei 5m wirkt das Ganze aber sehr dämlich. Da würde ich lieber noch etwas weiter gehen oder die Ampel nutzen. 

Sehr interessant: Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung
Einen Hinweis, dass es ein generelles Tempolimit für Radwege gibt, kann ich nicht finden. Außer "angepasstes" Tempo.
24,1 kommt mir aber auch komisch vor - wo kommt das her?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juni 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Du meinst, du darfst die Straße noch überqueren, wenn sie auf rot springt, während du bereits losgegangen bist? ja. Ansonsten bestimmt nicht - da würde ich sonst gerne eine Quelle sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne mit Auto natürlich nicht. Da fährt man ja normal auf der Straße und die Ampeln dienen dazu den Verkehr zu Regeln. Mitm Fahrrad fahre ich größtenteils im Wald, da die anderen Verkehrteilnehmer nerven, im Wald hat man meist seine Ruhe und macht mehr Spaß. Wenn man da mal über ne Ampel muss ist das eher ein Hinderniss als Verkehrsregelung meines Fahrrads. Ich schau halt ob die Straße frei ist, wenn ja fahr ich rüber, ist ja ohne Ampel genauso, kann ich ja nichts dafür das die ausgerechnet da steht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2014)

Die 24,1 hat er für die 30er Zone ausgerechnet.
Bist du dort mit 24,1 oder schneller unterwegs, darf dich niemand mehr überholen. Dabei wäre man entweder schneller als 30% oder keine 25% schneller als du.

Afaik gabs da mal was mit angepasste Geschwindigkeit auf Radwegen. Hab auch sowas mit 25 im Kopf.
Aber das interessiert ebenfalls kein Mensch.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber RWD find ich besser.


 
Hast du überhaupt einen Führerschein? Bist du nicht der Kasper der weder ein Führerschein noch ein Auto hat?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Weiß ich. Aber RWD find ich besser. Hat der R nicht auch um die 300 wie der 135?


 
Der Golf VII R  hat genau 300PS.  

Aber im M135i  steckt doch der übliche 3l R6,  der hat doch immer 305 bzw 320PS  (je nach Generation). 


Die ewige Frage  Heck- oder Allradantrieb greife ich hier aber nicht wieder auf, dazu ist auch alles schon hundert mal gesagt worden     Beide haben ihre Vorzüge. 
Ich finds jedenfalls klasse, dass der Golf mit großer Maschine endlich nicht mehr auf Frontantrieb setzt, das war doch etwas peinlich.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juni 2014)

Viele Fahrradfahrer meinen für sie gelten keinerlei Verkehrsregeln. Hatte auch mal nen Fall als ich rechts abbiegen wollte, Schulterblick gemacht kam nen Fahrrad, also vorbeigelassen. Von entgegengesetzter Richtung (also falsche Fahrtrichtung) kam auch nen Fahrradfahrer der meinte er könne einfach weiterfahren. Ich bin ganz stur und schön langsam abgebogen und der Kerl knallt vor mir hin, steht auf und flucht und beschimpft mich wie bekloppt.

Was er allerdings übersehen hat is das hinter mir Bullen waren . Der Polizist kam an meine Scheibe, meinte nur ganz trocken "Wenn sie keine Anzeige oder sonstiges erstatten möchten dürfens weiterfahren". Den Fahrradfahrer haben sie zur Seite gezogen. 

Fand ich richtig klasse weil an dieser Kreuzung ständig die ganzen Idioten aus der falschen Richtung kommen und meinen sie genießen Narrenfreiheit.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2014)

Wobei so eine Aktion natürlich auch nicht ohne ist und durchaus nach hinten losgehen kann. Die StVO sagt ja am Anfang, dass sich jeder so zu verhalten hat, dass niemand behindert oder gefährdet wird. Daher darf man auch nicht auf sein Recht pochen und langsam abbiegen, wenn der zweite Radfahrer zu sehen war. Insgesamt aber schön, dass die Polizei sich auch mal auf Seiten des Autofahrers stellt. Das ist ja schon höchst selten, da der Fahrradfahrer ja immer ein schwächerer Verkehrsteilnehmer ist.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2014)

In Münster kannst du Hörsäle mit Studenten füllen denen der Führerschein wegen fahren über Rot mit dem Fahrrad abgenommen wurde. 
Ist halt sehr abhängig vom Ort.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2014)

Münster ist ja auch die Stadt der Radfahrer. ...kennt doch jeder aus dem Tatort.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Münster ist ja auch die Stadt der Radfahrer. ...kennt doch jeder aus dem Tatort.



 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo is den bitte ein Fahrrad ein Fahrzeug, das hat ja nichtmal ein Motor. ist ein Einkaufswagen auch ein Fahrzeug ?



Was soll ein Fahrrad sonst sein? Was Du meinst nennt sich IMHO "Kraftfahrzeug".


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was soll ein Fahrrad sonst sein? Was Du meinst nennt sich IMHO "Kraftfahrzeug".


 
Sportgerät. Man nutzt das Fahrrad doch nicht wie ein Fahrzeug im Straßenverkehr auf der Straße, um von A nach B zu kommen. Skateboards usw. Sind ja auch keine Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2014)

§16StVZO schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Zum Verkehr auf öffentlichen Straßen sind alle Fahrzeuge zugelassen, die den Vorschriften dieser Verordnung und der Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung entsprechen, soweit nicht für die Zulassung einzelner Fahrzeugarten ein Erlaubnisverfahren vorgeschrieben ist.
> (2) Schiebe- und Greifreifenrollstühle, Rodelschlitten, Kinderwagen, Roller, Kinderfahrräder und ähnliche nicht motorbetriebene oder mit einem Hilfsantrieb ausgerüstete ähnliche Fortbewegungsmittel mit einer bauartbedingten Höchstgeschwindigkeit von nicht mehr als 6 km/h sind nicht Fahrzeuge im Sinne dieser Verordnung.


 
In §2 FZV gibt es dann noch weitere Definitionen, was in Deutschland zugelassen werden kann/muss.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sportgerät. Man nutzt das Fahrrad doch nicht wie ein Fahrzeug im Straßenverkehr auf der Straße, um von A nach B zu kommen. Skateboards usw. Sind ja auch keine Fahrzeuge.



 Hä? Natürlich nutzt man ein Fahrrad im Straßenverkehr um von A nach B zu kommen. Und nach Deiner Logik (alles ohne Motor usw.) ist ein Segelflugzeug dann wohl auch kein Flugzeug, oder?


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sportgerät. Man nutzt das Fahrrad doch nicht wie ein Fahrzeug im Straßenverkehr auf der Straße, um von A nach B zu kommen. Skateboards usw. Sind ja auch keine Fahrzeuge.



Ähm Sportgeraet ? Vieleicht nen Rennrad, aber nen Fahrrad ist einfach nur ein zeug zum Fahren, oder auch Fahrzeug genannt um von A nach B zu kommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2014)

Steuerung übers Auto: BMW integriert Gopro-Actionkameras ins Auto - Golem.de


----------



## XE85 (17. Juni 2014)

Nett, ist aber kein billiges Vergnügen, den alleine die Fahrzeugausrüstung die man dafür benötigt kostet (bei Neukauf) knapp 3k€ für die einfachste Variante. Dazu kommen die monatlichen Kosten für das Connectdrive. Zudem scheint das aktuell nur mit dem iPhone zu gehen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 
Das folgende Verkehrszeichen ist in meiner Gegend besonders oft an Feldwegen anzutreffen.
Als Fahrradfahrer bin ich von dieser Einschränkung nicht betroffen, oder?


----------



## thekerub (17. Juni 2014)

Richtig. 

http://verkehrszeichen.kfz-auskunft.de/verkehrszeichen_vorschriftzeichen3.html


----------



## A.N.D.I. (17. Juni 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> Richtig.  http://verkehrszeichen.kfz-auskunft.de/verkehrszeichen_vorschriftzeichen3.html



Vielen Dank.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juni 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wobei so eine Aktion natürlich auch nicht ohne ist und durchaus nach hinten losgehen kann. Die StVO sagt ja am Anfang, dass sich jeder so zu verhalten hat, dass niemand behindert oder gefährdet wird. Daher darf man auch nicht auf sein Recht pochen und langsam abbiegen, wenn der zweite Radfahrer zu sehen war. Insgesamt aber schön, dass die Polizei sich auch mal auf Seiten des Autofahrers stellt.


 Wenn man so langsam abbiegt, daß der Radler ausweichen/bremsen kann ist´s ok. Wobei einige dieser "Krawallradler" dann halt auch mal mit Absicht über die Haube abfliegen, um später als Opfer dazustehen. Aber solche Leute gehören eh aus dem Verkehr gezogen. In dem Zusammenhang wäre ich auch durchaus für Kennzeichen bei Rädern - würde wohl einige Leute zum Umdenken bewegen.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sportgerät. Man nutzt das Fahrrad doch nicht wie ein Fahrzeug im Straßenverkehr auf der Straße, um von A nach B zu kommen. Skateboards usw. Sind ja auch keine Fahrzeuge.


 Ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied:
- Ein Fahrrad ist ein Zweirad, was mit Muskelkraft bewegt wird und der Straßenverkehrsordnung entspricht in Bezug auf Beleuchtung, Reflektoren usw.
- Ein Sportgerät ist ein Fahrrad, welches leichter als 11kg ist und für Wettkämpfe eingesetzt werden kann. Es braucht dann weder eine Dynamobeleuchtung, noch Reflektoren, Schutzbleche etc.
Wobei seit kurzem auch keine feste Dynamobeleuchtung für Räder vorgeschrieben ist - Akkubeleuchtung ist auch erlaubt.
Ausserdem nutzen die meisten Leute ihre Räder als normales Fahrzeug. Gibt viele Leute, die täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren. Als Sportgerät werden wohl nur die wenigsten Räder benutzt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Juni 2014)

Die 11kg Regel ist ja mal doof.
Jedes angeranzte uralt Rennrad bleibt da drunter. (z.B. das mit dem ich zum Bahnhof fahr) Aber ein Downhill Rad, das offensichtlich ein Sportgerät ist zählt dann nicht?

Aber was solls, angeblich müssen Fahrräder auch mindestens 1mm Profiltiefe haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Die 11kg Regel ist ja mal doof.
> Jedes angeranzte uralt Rennrad bleibt da drunter. (z.B. das mit dem ich zum Bahnhof fahr) Aber ein Downhill Rad, das offensichtlich ein Sportgerät ist zählt dann nicht?
> 
> Aber was solls, angeblich müssen Fahrräder auch mindestens 1mm Profiltiefe haben.


 
Naja,  ich glaube, das ist ziemlich relativ zu sehen  
Allerdings kann man einen Downhiller auch schlecht im Straßenverkehr bewegen,  die sind nicht dafür gebaut, sich aus eigenem Antrieb vorwärts zu bewegen.  
Macht jedenfalls wenig Spaß. 

Profiltiefe bei Fahrrädern ist Blödsinn, was soll das Profil denn bringen?  Solange man auf Asphalt ist,  macht Profil überhaupt keinen Sinn. 
Ich fahre mittlerweile auf dem normalen Rad auch Slicks.  Der Grenzbereich ist zwar sehr sehr schwierig,  aber dafür hat man einfach mehr Traktion und trotzdem weniger Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr auf dem Teer fast immer Rennrad, also auch Slicks.
Deswegen der 
Das bringt absolut null. Damit das Wasser irgendwo hin kann braucht man sie bei so schmalen Reifen nicht und das ist der einzige Grund (der mir einfällt) für Profil auf dem Teer.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Golf VII R  hat genau 300PS.
> Aber im M135i  steckt doch der übliche 3l R6,  der hat doch immer 305 bzw 320PS  (je nach Generation).
> 
> Die ewige Frage  Heck- oder Allradantrieb greife ich hier aber nicht wieder auf, dazu ist auch alles schon hundert mal gesagt worden     Beide haben ihre Vorzüge.
> Ich finds jedenfalls klasse, dass der Golf mit großer Maschine endlich nicht mehr auf Frontantrieb setzt, das war doch etwas peinlich.


 
Ich würde beide gerne mal fahren. Wobei mich der BMW mehr reizen würde - ich mag die R6-Motoren.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich würde beide gerne mal fahren. Wobei mich der BMW mehr reizen würde - ich mag die R6-Motoren.


 Ich würde beide sehr gerne mal testen.  der R6 mit 3l Hubraum ist ja der Klassiker von BMW und mit Sicherheit sehr schön zu fahren.   Aber den Golf würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren,  mit Allrad und mittlerweile 300PS  ist der ja nun als Sportler ernstzunehmen.  

Leider passen die beiden nicht in mein Studentenbudget


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Leider passen die beiden nicht in mein Studentenbudget


 So viele schöne Autos und so wenig Geld. Kenne das Problem.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> So viele schöne Autos und so wenig Geld. Kenne das Problem.


 
Oh ja ...    

Dummerweise haben Banken aber auch nicht mehr viel Geld in bar vorrätig


----------



## Magogan (17. Juni 2014)

Beschwer dich nicht, nach dem Studium verdienst du genug Geld, um ein schnelles Auto zu kaufen. Bin ja selber noch Student und ich hoffe mal, dass es für einen Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 reicht.

Mal 'ne Frage: In den USA ist der für 55000 $ MRSP zu haben, kann man das etwa 1:1 in Euro umrechnen (kommen ja noch Steuern drauf), wie es auch bei PC-Hardware der Fall ist? Oder ist das bei Autos anders?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juni 2014)

Naja du mußt den Transport, Steuer und ein Gutachten vom TÜV bezahlen. Eventuell noch Umbauten/Umrüstungen, um deutsche Vorschriften einzuhalten. Kompliziertes Thema.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2014)

Guck/frag z.B. mal bei Geiger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Guck/frag z.B. mal bei Geiger.


 
Die nehmen da wahrscheinlich richtig Knete für.

Edit:

http://www.carsfromusa.de/us-import/us-import-detailierte-kosten/
http://www.carsfromusa.de/importkalkulator/


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juni 2014)

Kostet mehr! 

+ Verschiffung ca. 1000 Euro
+ 10% Zoll
+ 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
+ ca. 350 Euro Hafenkosten

Dazu dann noch der Lampenumbau und TÜV, sind bestimmt auch nochmal mind. 1000. 


Nochmal zum Thema Fahrrad, wieso darf ein Sport Fahrrad nur 11kg wiegen? Nur RR´s sind so leicht ! Finde ich auch immer toll das Radsport nur auf RR reduziert wird. Wobei für die Ampeln noch am wichtigsten sind, da sie immer auf öffentlichen Straßen fahren. Aber es gibt noch so viel mehr Radsportler, bis auf Cityräder sind eigentlich alle anderen Räder Sportgeräte! Es gibt viele die das Fahrrad als Sportgerät nutzen. DIe 6km/h Regel ist auch nonsens, dann sind ja meine Laufschuhe auch ein Fahrzeug. Naja so ziemlich alles ist schneller als 6km/h und wird nicht als Fahrzeug angesehen, z.b. Skateboards, Roller, Inline-Skates usw... Aber nein das ist was ganz anderes als ein Fahrrad, wie soll man den ein Fully auf 11kg bekommen ? 
Der Vergleich mit dem Segelflieger hinkt auch, da entscheidet die größe, und das ist ja auch richtig so.  Aber wenn ich mitm Bike sonst nur auf irgendwelchen Trails unterwegs bin und dann mal durch die City muss sind doch Rote Ampeln egal wenn die Straße leer ist. Für Fußgänger sollte das auch nicht erhöht werden, also die Strafe. 
Denn: Die Ampel dienen mMn zur Reglung des STRAßEN Verkehrs, weil die so schnell fahren, und die straßen so voll sind, das es ohne nicht funktionieren würde. Fußgänger und Radfahrer die nicht auf der Straße fahren können und sollten Ampeln eigentlich egal sein, sie helfen nur wenn mal viel Verkehr ist, dass sie noch eine Chance haben rüber zu kommen. Ansonsten bleibt man eh stehen und schaut ob die Straße frei ist, wen interessiert den da eine Ampel. Fußgänger und Radfahrer sind da langsam genug, um grünglich nach beiden Seiten zu schauen. Ihr Autofahrer würdet euch ja angepisst fühlen, an jeder Abzweigung stehen bleiben zu müssen und erst schauen müssen ob ein Auto kommt oder nicht. Also sind die Ampeln für euch da. Wegen nem Fußgänger habe ich noch nie ein AUto ne Vollbremsung machen sehen, egal ob da jetzt ne Ampel war oder er einfach an einer Stelle ohne Ampel rübergegangen ist. Das stellt ja auch in der Realität kein problem da, ausser es fährt einer mit 300 in der Stadt vorbei, wobei das höchst unwarscheinlich ist, und man ihn hört.

Mal ehrlich, wo besteht den jetzt der Unterschied, nicht rein rechtlich, ob man jetzt über eine leere Straße geht, oder mit dem Fahrrad fährt, wo keine Ampel steht, oder eine Ampel die auf Rot ist und dort steht und die Straße genauso leer ist. Die Autofahrer regen sich doch selber ständig über solche AMpeln auf die nur durch Drücken des Knopfes auf Rot für die AUtos springen udn der Passant schon längst über die Straße ist aber noch lange Rot für die Autos ist.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Beschwer dich nicht, nach dem Studium verdienst du genug Geld, um ein schnelles Auto zu kaufen. Bin ja selber noch Student und ich hoffe mal, dass es für einen Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 reicht.


 
Sagt wer? Ich kenne genug Akademiker die froh sind überhaupt nen Job zu haben.. Ein Auto darf da meistens keine große Rolle spielen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Kostet mehr!
> 
> + Verschiffung ca. 1000 Euro
> + 10% Zoll
> ...


Könnte so hinkommen.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Fahrrad, wieso darf ein Sport Fahrrad nur 11kg wiegen?


Frag den Gesetzgeber bzw. beschwer dich dort. Könnte nur passieren, daß diese Ausnahme dann verschwindet.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber nein das ist was ganz anderes als ein Fahrrad, wie soll man den ein Fully auf 11kg bekommen?


Geht. Kostet nur mehr als ein 16kg Fully.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mitm Bike sonst nur auf irgendwelchen Trails unterwegs bin und dann mal durch die City muss sind doch Rote Ampeln egal wenn die Straße leer ist. Für Fußgänger sollte das auch nicht erhöht werden, also die Strafe.


Die Regeln gelten aber nunmal für alle, die am Verkehr teilnehmen - also auch für dich. Wenn dir das nicht paßt, kauf dir genug Land, baue dort ne Straße (aber Vorsicht wegen Bauvorschriften) und tue was du willst.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Denn: Die Ampel dienen mMn zur Reglung des STRAßEN Verkehrs, weil die so schnell fahren, und die straßen so voll sind, das es ohne nicht funktionieren würde. Fußgänger und Radfahrer die nicht auf der Straße fahren können und sollten Ampeln eigentlich egal sein, sie helfen nur wenn mal viel Verkehr ist, dass sie noch eine Chance haben rüber zu kommen.


 Du hast eine höchst uneinsichtige Einstellungen zu Regeln und Vorschriften. Jetzt stell dir mal vor, alle Autofahrer denken und handeln so in Bezug auf Ampeln (und andere Verkehrsregeln) wie du´s als Radfahrer tust. Es wäre das totale Chaos auf den Straßen und nur Leute in nem Panzer würden heil am Ziel ankommen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2014)

Gerade mal geguckt: Die nehmen 70k für einen Neuwagen bei dem alle Umrüstungen etc. schon gemacht sind. Dass ist auch so in der Region die ich erwartet hätte.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Du hast eine höchst uneinsichtige Einstellungen zu Regeln und Vorschriften. Jetzt stell dir mal vor, alle Autofahrer denken und handeln so in Bezug auf Ampeln (und andere Verkehrsregeln) wie du´s als Radfahrer tust. Es wäre das totale Chaos auf den Straßen und nur Leute in nem Panzer würden heil am Ziel ankommen.



Wie gesagt aus der Sicht der Autofahrer verstehe ich ja die Ampeln, die nutzen ja die Straßen und fahren auch wesentlich schneller und haben nicht so ein überblick wie ein Fußgänger oder Radfahrer. Da müssen gewisse Regeln herrschen, aber im es gibt halt einfach zu viele Autos, sonst wäre das sicherlich auch kein Problem. Man muss das ganze mal nicht nach Gesetzeslage sehen sondern einfach auf die reale Lage. Naja über mein Fahrstil hat sich noch keiner aufgeregt und keiner angehalten. Da finde ich es schlimmer auf der falschen Seite zu fahren als über ne Rote Ampel...


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber nein das ist was ganz anderes als ein Fahrrad, wie soll man den ein Fully auf 11kg bekommen ?


 
Mein mittlerweile 13 Jahre altes Carbon-Fully von Scott wiegt mit ausgesuchten Teilen knapp unter 10kg. Geht also problemlos, wenn man bereit ist etwa 7.000 - 9.000€ auszugeben. Heute gibt es auch schon teure Serien-Fullys, die an der 9kg-Grenze kratzen. Alles eine Frage des Geldes.

Zu deinen anderen Ansichten fällt mir übrigens nur ein Smiley ein, den es hier im Forum gibt ->   Regeln braucht man nun mal, also gewöhn dich dran.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie gesagt aus der Sicht der Autofahrer verstehe ich ja die Ampeln, die nutzen ja die Straßen und fahren auch wesentlich schneller und haben nicht so ein überblick wie ein Fußgänger oder Radfahrer. Da müssen gewisse Regeln herrschen, aber im es gibt halt einfach zu viele Autos, sonst wäre das sicherlich auch kein Problem. Man muss das ganze mal nicht nach Gesetzeslage sehen sondern einfach auf die reale Lage. Naja über mein Fahrstil hat sich noch keiner aufgeregt und keiner angehalten. Da finde ich es schlimmer auf der falschen Seite zu fahren als über ne Rote Ampel...


 
Ich glaube, du solltest erstmal ein wenig Erfahrung im Straßenverkehr sammeln,  bevor du dich hier so weit aus dem Fenster lehnst ...  Und zwar mit möglichst vielen verschiedenen Verkehrsmitteln und in möglichst vielen verschiedenen Umgebungen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juni 2014)

Ne die Aussagen sind nur auf hier bezogen. In Münster z.b. bräuchten die Radfahrer mal ein paar Regeln, da ists echt schlimm. Dort bin ich ja auch öfters. Aber da gibt es ja auch mehr Radfahrer. Wie gesagt es kommt nur auf die ANzahl drauf an. 

Für nen Carbon Fully hat aber nicht jeder Geld, so viel Geld wie du fürn Fahrrad ausgibst würde ich gerne für ein ganzes Auto ausgeben können ^^


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2014)

Jeder kauft eben nach seinen ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. Ich bin ja auch nicht auf jeden Porschefahrer neidisch, sondern nutze den Ansporn weiter zu sparen, damit ich auch mal einen für Sonntags kaufen kann.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juni 2014)

Ja, vielleicht ergibt sich für dich mal die Möglichkeit, aber ich würde keinen Neuwagen holen, die haben in der ersten Zeit zu viel Wertverlust. 

Ich spare ja auch auf meinen Nissan Skyline R34 GTR. Wobei der natürlich viel besser ist als der Porsche


----------



## worco (17. Juni 2014)

Ey, Excite du laberst hier wirklich in einem fort nur Müll. 
Meistens auch noch erkennbar ohne Sachkenntnis, und lässt dich auf eine intelligente Diskussion gar nicht ein(Diskussion= das Ding , wo man auch die Wortfetzen des Gegenübers begreift und dieses Wissen in seine eigene Antwort einbaut).

Unglaublich, dass so Leute immer in meinen Lieblingsthreads auftauchen müssen, und dann wirklich zu Allem und Jedem eine Meinung haben. Dir täte ein bisschen mehr Zurückhaltung wirklich gut, und dann in nen paar Jahren nochmal drüberlesen was du hier so von dir gibst. Das müssen dir doch in echt auch mal Leute sagen, oder seid ihr alle so? Ich hab zwar meine eigene Meinung zu Berlinern, aber du bist echt noch ne Nummer härter.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht ergibt sich für dich mal die Möglichkeit, aber ich würde keinen Neuwagen holen, die haben in der ersten Zeit zu viel Wertverlust.
> 
> Ich spare ja auch auf meinen Nissan Skyline R34 GTR. Wobei der natürlich viel besser ist als der Porsche


Das stimmt, je besser und neuer ein Auto ist,  je höher der Wertverlust.   Allerdings gibts auch große Vorteile:  Abgesehen von der persönlichen Meinung (die Meisten fahren mit Sicherheit lieber ein neues Auto)  ist auch der Wartungsaufwand bei neueren Autos geringer, als wenn sie langsam in die Jahre kommen.  Ganz zu schweigen von Steuern ... 


Ich kann den alten Skylines irgendwie nicht viel abgewinnen ...     Aber den GTR mag ich.  Japans Antwort auf den 911       (entscheiden könnte ich mich zwischen den beiden aber nur sehr schwer.  Zum Glück/Leider   stellt sich die Frage aber auch nicht.)


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2014)

So Unrecht hat er nun auch nicht. Bei viel Verkehr sind Ampeln gut, wenn aber gerade nichts los ist, sind sie ineffizient. Aus diesem Grund werden sie nachts in einigen Städten abgeschaltet (also die blinken dann gelb und die Verkehrsschilder gelten stattdessen). Aber über eine rote Ampel sollte man auch mit dem Fahrrad nicht fahren, auch wenn die Straße frei ist. Wenn man die Straße gut einsehen kann und da nirgendwo ein Auto ist, ist diese Regelung allerdings nicht sehr sinnvoll, aber es ist trotzdem eine Regel. Wenn jeder meint, dass er bei Rot fahren könnte, weil die Straße doch gerade frei ist, würde wohl nur noch Chaos herrschen.

Ich beobachte auch immer wieder Fußgänger, die bei Rot über die Straße laufen. Gestern musste ich sogar fast wegen denen bremsen, weil die sich etwas verschätzt haben.

Wenn ich später einen gut bezahlten Job finde, werde ich den Ford Mustang auch neu kaufen. Der Vorteil ist auch, dass man sich aussuchen kann, welche Ausstattung man gerne haben würde. Zumindest eine Klimaautomatik will ich schon haben, wenn ich über 70000 für ein Auto bezahle.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn ich später einen gut bezahlten Job finde, werde ich den Ford Mustang auch neu kaufen. Der Vorteil ist auch, dass man sich aussuchen kann, welche Ausstattung man gerne haben würde. Zumindest eine Klimaautomatik will ich schon haben, wenn ich über 70000 für ein Auto bezahle.



Der Nachteil ist, dass man einen Haufen Geld verbrennt mit dem Kauf eines Neuwagens.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2014)

Dafür hält das Auto länger und man hat Garantie (den Mustang hab ich sogar mit 5 Jahren Garantie gesehen).


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dafür hält das Auto länger und man hat Garantie (den Mustang hab ich sogar mit 5 Jahren Garantie gesehen).



Unterm Strich dennoch erheblich teurer. Ein Jahreswagen o.ä. hält auch nicht unwesentlich kürzer und Garantie hat der auch noch - dazu nen Preisabschlag zw. 20% und 50%. Das aktuelle Auto meiner Frau hat als 10 Monate alter Jahreswagen 14,6k€ statt 30k€ neu gekostet! 

Bei dem Preisnachlass, da pfeif ich auf Wunschausstattung, zumal der eh besser ausgestattet ist als meine Frau ihn für sich konfigurieren würde.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2014)

Kann sein.

Schadet das eigentlich der Kupplung, wenn ich sie komplett durchdrücke und das Auto rollen lasse (z.B. wenn die Ampel rot wird)? Sollte ich da lieber den Gang rausnehmen? Danke nochmal an die Fahrschule, wo mir das nicht beigebracht wurde... Ich hatte so ziemlich die schlechteste Fahrschule, die man sich vorstellen kann, unter anderem hatte ich nur 6 statt 18 Theoriestunden (hab A1 und B zusammen gemacht) und in diesen Theoriestunden haben wir nur einen Lehrfilm geguckt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2014)

Das stimmt. Ist schon extrem, wie der Wertverfall bei Neuwagen ist. 
Auch einen 530d f11, 2 Jahre alt, 100k km gelaufen (was bei dem Auto ja keine Laufleistung ist) mit guter Ausstattung für ~30k €. Und die stehen oft wie neu da.
Da bekommt man neu nen etwas gut ausgestatteten Golf für.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Schadet das eigentlich der Kupplung, wenn ich sie komplett durchdrücke und das Auto rollen lasse (z.B. wenn die Ampel rot wird)? Sollte ich da lieber den Gang rausnehmen?



Einfach ausrollen lassen und weder die Kupplung treten noch den Gang rausnehmen. Auskuppeln solltest Du erst wenn die Drehzahl Richtung Leerlaufdrehzahl geht und Du anhalten musst. (s. auch: Schubabschaltung)


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Einfach ausrollen lassen und weder die Kupplung treten noch den Gang rausnehmen. Auskuppeln solltest Du erst wenn die Drehzahl Richtung Leerlaufdrehzahl geht und Du anhalten musst. (s. auch: Schubabschaltung)


Wäre schön, wenn ich das in der Fahrschule gelernt hätte xD

Wobei ich mich frage, ob es nicht effizienter ist, das Auto mit getretener Kupplung rollen zu lassen, wenn man erst in 300 Metern an der Kreuzung anhalten muss. Wenn ich mit dem Motor abbremse, muss ich dann ja ggf. sogar noch Gas geben, um die Kreuzung überhaupt zu erreichen. Nimmt sich beides wohl nicht viel.

Der Kupplung sollte das ja nicht schaden, oder? An der Ampel lässt man ja meist auch den Gang drin und drückt die Kupplung, so wurde es mir jedenfalls beigebracht.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage, ob es nicht effizienter ist, das Auto mit getretener Kupplung rollen zu lassen, wenn man erst in 300 Metern an der Kreuzung anhalten muss. Wenn ich mit dem Motor abbremse, muss ich dann ja ggf. sogar noch Gas geben, um die Kreuzung überhaupt zu erreichen. Nimmt sich beides wohl nicht viel.



Willst Du das Auto über 300 Meter rollen lassen? Das ist eine ganz schöne Strecke, da musst Du ja aufpassen, dass Du nicht stehenbleibst.  Ich würde einfach "normal" auf die Kreuzung zufahren und möglichst spät bremsen (natürlich keine Vollbremsung) und das Auto die letzten paar, meinetwegen 30-50, Meter ausrollen lassen. Der Gang bleibt bei mir dabei drin.

Natürlich kannst Du auch auskuppeln und rollen lassen. Das sollte der Kupplung auch nichts ausmachen, nur sehe ich darin keinen Sinn.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich weit vorne stehe, dann trete ich Kupplung durch mit eingelegtem Gang. Aber wenn ich weiter hinten stehe, mache ich den Gang raus und gehe von der Kupplung runter. Wobei ich das erst auf Anraten meines Vaters mache. In der Fahrschule habe ich das auch nicht gemacht bzw. wurde es nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich frage, ob es nicht effizienter ist, das Auto mit getretener Kupplung rollen zu lassen, wenn man erst in 300 Metern an der Kreuzung anhalten muss. Wenn ich mit dem Motor abbremse, muss ich dann ja ggf. sogar noch Gas geben, um die Kreuzung überhaupt zu erreichen. Nimmt sich beides wohl nicht viel.



Wenn du 300m vor der Ampel schon siehst, dass sie Rot ist, dann lässt du das Ding einfach eingekuppelt hinrollen. Da wird es sich ja nicht um ne Fußgängerampel in der Tempo 30 Zone handeln, sondern um eine wo man mit ein wenig Schwung ankommt. Da rollt das Auto locker noch 300m. 
Vorteil ist eben, dass du in den 300m keinen Sprit brauchst. Wenn du auskuppelst bist halt im Leerlauf und der Motor braucht ein wenig. Viel Unterschied macht es auf 300m sicher nicht, aber warum willst du die Kupplung drücken, wenn du stattdessen einfach nix machen könntest?



Magogan schrieb:


> Der Kupplung sollte das ja nicht schaden, oder? An der Ampel lässt man ja meist auch den Gang drin und drückt die Kupplung, so wurde es mir jedenfalls beigebracht.



Warum sollte es der Kupplung schaden? Die ist dafür gemacht! Schäden an Ausrücklagern wie sie in meiner Jugend noch sehr vereinzelt vorkamen und wegen denen ich z.B. gelernt habe an der Ampel den Gang rauszunehmen sind heute jedenfalls kein Massenphänomen mehr.

An der Ampel stehend die Kupplung zu drücken und den Gang drin zu lassen ist ebenfalls sinnlos. Der Kupplung und deren Lager tuts zwar nicht weh, aber dann arbeitet bei einem modernen Auto die Start/Stopp Funktion nicht und der Motor läuft weiter.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ist schon extrem, wie der Wertverfall bei Neuwagen ist.
> Auch einen 530d f11, 2 Jahre alt, 100k km gelaufen (was bei dem Auto ja keine Laufleistung ist) mit guter Ausstattung für ~30k €. Und die stehen oft wie neu da.
> Da bekommt man neu nen etwas gut ausgestatteten Golf für.



Oder einen F10 535D, 2 3/4 Jahre alt, 36tkm für 46% des Listenpreises. (vom Händler mit kompletter Wartungshistorie)
Und auch da war mehr drin, als ich selbst reinkonfiguriert hätte. Schon alleine der Motor...

Die "Neupreise" sind eh nur Wunschdenken der Hersteller. Kein Händler bekommt dafür auch nur irgendeine Kiste verkauft.

Habe keinen Schalter mehr aber: Wenn du mal älter wirst, nimmst du den Gang raus und gehst von der Kupplung. Das geht sonst irgendwann aufs Knie. Bei nem kleinen 4-Zylinder vielleicht nicht, aber der E46 hatte da schon ne starke Feder drin.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2014)

Na gut, ne Start-Stopp-Funktion hat mein Auto nicht, von daher kann ich auch den Gang drin lassen.

Also im Knie tut mir das nicht weh; wenn ich im Stau oder im stockenden Verkehr stehe/fahre und immer wieder anfahren muss, tun mir irgendwann aber die Füße weh...


----------



## fatlace (18. Juni 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Wenn ich weit vorne stehe, dann trete ich Kupplung durch mit eingelegtem Gang. Aber wenn ich weiter hinten stehe, mache ich den Gang raus und gehe von der Kupplung runter. Wobei ich das erst auf Anraten meines Vaters mache. In der Fahrschule habe ich das auch nicht gemacht bzw. wurde es nicht erwähnt.


 
He he, so bin ich als Neuling auch gefahren, stand immer mit durchgetretener Kupplung und eingelegtem Gang an der Ampel. Sowas gewöhnt man sich mit der zeit selber ab 
Meine Cousine hat letzte woche auch ihren Führerschein bekommen, ich finde es erschreckend wie teuer das geworden ist. Ich habe damals noch unter 1000€ bezahlt. Mittlerweile kostet es an die 2000€ wen man alles beim ersten mal schafft

Kennt einer zufällig eine gute Adresse wo man KW gewindefahrwerke bestellen kann?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Warum sollte es der Kupplung schaden? Die ist dafür gemacht! Schäden an Ausrücklagern wie sie in meiner Jugend noch sehr vereinzelt vorkamen und wegen denen ich z.B. gelernt habe an der Ampel den Gang rauszunehmen sind heute jedenfalls kein Massenphänomen mehr.


 
Genau. Dass der Vater/Großvater das so sagt (tut meiner auch) hat den Grund, dass früher die Lager oder die Federn in der Kupplung verschlissen sind.
Tun sie heute kaum noch, insofern ist das eigentlich unnötig (soweit ich weiß ab BJ 85 in etwa).


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Juni 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Genau. Dass der Vater/Großvater das so sagt (tut meiner auch)



Hm, ich bin schon in nem Alter wo ich das noch aus eigener Erfahrung kenne... Mein erstes Auto war z.B. BJ '78...
Ist mir selbst nie kaputt gegangen, aber dennoch ein bekannter Schaden.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich habe immer per Schubabschaltung runtergebremst und dann den Gang raus, Fuß von der Kupplung stehenderweise gewartet vor roten Ampeln. Klappt auch als erster in der Reihe gut. Einfach bei Gelb den Gang rein und dann bei Grün losfahren.

Jepp die Preise sind erschreckend was Führerscheine angeht. Meine rosa "Pappe" hat mich grade mal 1200DM gekostet und ich darf (und kann) deutlich mehr fahren, als man jetzt mit dem einfachsten Schein darf. Wobei ich die Obergrenze von 3,5t ganz gut finde. Bis dahin fahren sich viele Transporter wie sehr große PKW´s - darüber wird´s dann vollständig anders. Wobei auch grade dieses "PKW-Gefühl" in nem Sprinter oder Ducato viele zu Fehlern verleitet. Da wird dann vergessen, daß der Wagen halt das Doppelte von nem Kompaktwagen wiegt und dementsprechend anders fährt und bremst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Kennt einer zufällig eine gute Adresse wo man KW gewindefahrwerke bestellen kann?


 
z.B. hier:*** - gepfeffert.com SportCars[/url]
In der VW/Audi Szene sehr beliebt.


----------



## fatlace (18. Juni 2014)

danke, ich werd mal anfragen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo, kann es sein das die Führerscheinpreise ziemlich schwanken, also Regional. Alle die hier einen FS gemacht haben, haben meist so um die 1,3k- 1,5k bezahlt. Über 1400 dürftest du hier nicht kommen, wenn man alles beim ersten Mal schafft.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bin knapp unter 1000€ geblieben und hab ihn dieses Jahr gemacht, also wird es eher schwanken..


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2014)

Das schwankt wirklich regional,  die meisten Menschen, die ich kenne,  haben aber so zwischen 1100 und 1400€ bezahlt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juni 2014)

Schwankt auch von Quartal zu Quartal. Meine jüngere Schwester hat bei der gleichen Fahrschule ihren Schein gemacht und da waren die Stundensätze schon etwas höher als bei mir - sie war 9 Monate nach mir dran. Kurz nachdem sie ihren schein hatte, sanken die Preise wieder. Ist halt auch Marktwirtschaft - hohe Nachfrage sorgt für höhere Preise.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich bin knapp unter 1000€ geblieben und hab ihn dieses Jahr gemacht, also wird es eher schwanken..


 
Ich lag bei knapp 920€ inklusiver aller Gebühren in der Region Hannover obwohl ich ihn im Frühjahr gemacht hab wo es ja angeblich teurer sein soll (Theorie+Praxis im ersten Versuch)...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Juni 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jeder kauft eben nach seinen ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. Ich bin ja auch nicht auf jeden Porschefahrer neidisch, sondern nutze den Ansporn weiter zu sparen, damit ich auch mal einen für Sonntags kaufen kann.



Ihh Porsche 

Rein der Interesse halber, was haltet ihr davon, wenn der erste Wagen gleich einer mit Automatik ist/ bzw sein soll? Sinnvoll oder eher erst mal mit Handschaltung Erfahrung sammeln..?
Denke mal, die ganzen Fahrschulautos werden auch Manuell haben.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2014)

Man konnte zu meiner Zeit (anno 2001) explizit auf nem Automatik-Auto Fahrschule und Prüfung machen.
Kam dann ein Vermerk in den Führerschein rein das man NUR Automatik fahren darf.

Darum hab ich auch lieber stinknormal auffem Handschalter Fahrschule gemacht - danach wars egal ob Handschalter oder Automatik.

En Kollege hatte als erstes Auto auch nen Automatik.
Würde da keine großen Probleme sehen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

Würde Schalter bevorzugen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Rein der Interesse halber, was haltet ihr davon, wenn der erste Wagen gleich einer mit Automatik ist/ bzw sein soll? Sinnvoll oder eher erst mal mit Handschaltung Erfahrung sammeln..?
> Denke mal, die ganzen Fahrschulautos werden auch Manuell haben.


 
Da sehe ich kein Problem. Das schalten und kuppeln hast Du bei Bedarf in wenigen Minuten wieder drin wenn es mal sein muss. So schwer ist das ja nicht.


----------



## Hitman-47 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich würde eigentlich schon empfehlen das erste Auto als Handschalter zu nehmen und da ein paar Jahre Erfahrung zu sammeln, dann kann man das auch mal, in der Fahrschule lernt man es schon, aber erstens ist das meist ein Diesel (und da ist der Umstieg aufn Benziner auch ganz witzig ) und zweitens lernt man dort zwar wie es geht, aber so wirklich unterbewusst kann man das auch erst nach einiger Erfahrung im Straßenverkehr, zumindest dass es sauber/ruckelfrei läuft und ohne bei jeder 3. Ampel oder Steigung den Karren abzuwürgen


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Ich würde eigentlich schon empfehlen das erste Auto als Handschalter zu nehmen und da ein paar Jahre Erfahrung zu sammeln, dann kann man das auch mal, in der Fahrschule lernt man es schon, aber erstens ist das meist ein Diesel (und da ist der Umstieg aufn Benziner auch ganz witzig ) und zweitens lernt man dort zwar wie es geht, aber so wirklich unterbewusst kann man das auch erst nach einiger Erfahrung im Straßenverkehr, zumindest dass es sauber/ruckelfrei läuft und ohne bei jeder 3. Ampel oder Steigung den Karren abzuwürgen



Wat, ein paar Jahre Erfahrung sammeln?  Das ganze ist vielleicht in den ersten paar Fahrstunden ein Problem. Danach sollte man eigentlich keine Probleme mehr haben. Das ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft.


----------



## Hitman-47 (18. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wat, ein paar Jahre Erfahrung sammeln?  Das ganze ist vielleicht in den ersten paar Fahrstunden ein Problem. Danach sollte man eigentlich keine Probleme mehr haben. Das ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft.


 
Ich wusste dass sowas kommen wird, ich wusste es einfach 

Klaro sollte man es nach ein paar Wochen (je nach dem wie viel man fährt) drauf haben anständig anfahren zu können, aber ich seh es im Freundeskreis, manche können auch nach ein paar Jahren noch nicht wirklich ruhig schalten, da wird man jedes mal durchgeschüttelt 
Erzähl mir aber bitte nicht dass du ein Auto nur in den ersten Fahrstunden abgewürgt hättest, dass ist vor allem nach dem Umstieg von Diesel (Fahrschulauto) auf Benziner in der Anfangszeit, möchte ich mal behaupten, bei niemandem eine Seltenheit, aber ich weiß, hier im Internet sind nur die Leute unterwegs die ein Auto nur anschauen müssen und schon der beste Fahrer Deutschlands sind (Achtung, Spuren von Ironie enthalten  )
Und ein paar Jahre deswegen, weil man sein erstes Auto ja auch nicht nur für n paar Wochen kauft, außerdem glaub ich schon dass sich das ganze nach ein paar Wochen nicht für die Ewigkeit ins Gehirn einbrennt, nach ein paar Monaten (oder einigen wenigen Jahren) schon eher. Hängt aber natürlich sehr davon ab wie viel man in dem Zeitraum fährt.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Erzähl mir aber bitte nicht dass du ein Auto nur in den ersten Fahrstunden abgewürgt hättest, dass ist vor allem nach dem Umstieg von Diesel (Fahrschulauto) auf Benziner in der Anfangszeit, möchte ich mal behaupten, bei niemandem eine Seltenheit, aber ich weiß, hier im Internet sind nur die Leute unterwegs die ein Auto nur anschauen müssen und schon der beste Fahrer Deutschlands sind (Achtung, Spuren von Ironie enthalten



Es ging mir nicht ums "abwürgen" oder um die besten Fahrer Deutschlands. Es ging mir eher darum, dass man das Ganze nicht verlernt. Ich würge heute noch regelmäßig beim ersten Anfahren den Polo meiner Freundin ab, einfach weil diese verdammte Kupplung so "seltsam" ist und ziemlich spät kommt.  Das hat sich aber in 2 Minuten erledigt und man hat sich dran gewöhnt. 

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war nur, dass ich es nicht für unbedingt nötig halte, in den ersten Jahren ein Auto mit manueller Schaltung zu fahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

Meine Fahrschule hat Benziner. 

Golf R ^^ 

Auch wenn ich kein Golf mag, hat der wenigstens paar PS mehr.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juni 2014)

Also ich persönlich schalte lieber selber - auch wenn die Automatikgetriebe mittlerweile deutlich besser sind als zu der Zeit meiner Anfänge. Den Schein selber sollte man definitiv auf nem Schalter machen. So vermeidet man spätere Einschränkungen. Ein paar zusätzliche Fahrten mit nem Handschalter sind meiner Meinung nach nicht verkehrt, auch wenn man später nur Automatik fahren will. Vielleicht bekommt ja mal beruflich nen Schalter zu fahren - da wäre es doof, wenn man sagen müsste "Kann ich nicht (mehr)."

Abgewürgen empfinde ich als nicht schlimm. Passiert halt mal (grade bei nem für den Fahrer neuen Wagen). Finde es immer schlimm, wenn dann an ner ampel die Huperei deshalb losgeht. Ich habe Betroffenen dann immer gesagt, sie sollen das Ding nochmal abwürgen - dann haben die Anderen wenigstens nen triftigen Grund zum hupen.

Was gute/schlechte Fahrer angeht: ich habe Kameraden (hatten jeweils seit 3 Jahren den Schein) direkt ins Gesicht gesagt, daß ich bei ihnen nicht mehr mitfahre (mit jeweiliger Begründung). Die meisten waren beleidigt und der nur einer hat mich gefragt, ob ich ihm Tips geben kann. Ist wohl ein heikles Thema.


----------



## Hitman-47 (18. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Abgewürgen empfinde ich als nicht schlimm. Passiert halt mal (grade bei nem für den Fahrer neuen Wagen). Finde es immer schlimm, wenn dann an ner ampel die Huperei deshalb losgeht. Ich habe Betroffenen dann immer gesagt, sie sollen das Ding nochmal abwürgen - dann haben die Anderen wenigstens nen triftigen Grund zum hupen.


 
Tipp für die Situation auf der Kreuzung: Erstmal Handbremse anziehen, Motorhaube auf, aussteigen und dann fachmännisch den Motor begutachten 

Ist auch sehr schwierig irgendjemand auf "Fehler" im Fahrstil hinzuweisen, das geht kaum ohne dass das gleich persönlich genommen wird.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Juni 2014)

Ich moechte meine Automatik, die ich (erst) seit November habe, nicht mehr missen.
Koennte zwar manuell auch noch schalten, heute wieder bisschen getan, aber ich sehe nicht wirklich einen Sinn dahinter.
Ausserdem gefaellt mir diese Bequemlichkeit ungemein.

Im Firmenfahrzeug habe ich seit laengerem Automatik. Gerade bei Dienstreisen finde ich sowas sehr angenehm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2014)

Als erstes Auto sollte man nicht unbedingt eins mit Sintermetall Rennkupplung und grade verzahnten sequentiellen Getriebe nehmen.  Ob man nen Automatik oder Schalter hat ist aber in meinen Augen nur eine Sache der Vorliebe.



Magogan schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn ich das in der Fahrschule gelernt hätte xD
> 
> Wobei ich mich frage, ob es nicht effizienter ist, das Auto mit getretener Kupplung rollen zu lassen, wenn man erst in 300 Metern an der Kreuzung anhalten muss. Wenn ich mit dem Motor abbremse, muss ich dann ja ggf. sogar noch Gas geben, um die Kreuzung überhaupt zu erreichen. Nimmt sich beides wohl nicht viel.
> 
> Der Kupplung sollte das ja nicht schaden, oder? An der Ampel lässt man ja meist auch den Gang drin und drückt die Kupplung, so wurde es mir jedenfalls beigebracht.


 Wenn du deinen Ausrücker und das Ausrücklager der Kupplung ordendlich durchrocken willst, dann kannst du das machen.

Wenn man mit dem Auto rollt -> Gang und Kupplung auf jeden Fall drinlassen. Auskupplen ist sinnlos und braucht mehr Sprit.
Wenn man an der Ampel steht -> Gang raus, Kupplung rein.




Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Was gute/schlechte Fahrer angeht: ich habe  Kameraden (hatten jeweils seit 3 Jahren den Schein) direkt ins Gesicht  gesagt, daß ich bei ihnen nicht mehr mitfahre (mit jeweiliger  Begründung). Die meisten waren beleidigt und der nur einer hat mich  gefragt, ob ich ihm Tips geben kann. Ist wohl ein heikles Thema.


 Ich fahre auch nicht bei jedem mit und ich sage denen auch frei raus warum. Meistens wird es einfach nur zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Meine Fahrschule hat Benziner.
> 
> Golf R ^^
> 
> Auch wenn ich kein Golf mag, hat der wenigstens paar PS mehr.


 
Viellicht R-line


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2014)

Hier gibts bei ner Fahrschule auch C63 zum fahren.  Fährt sich nur total komisch mit Doppelbedienung.  Hat man 0 Gefühl in Bremse und Gas.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Viellicht R-line


 

Ist schon ein richtiger R, aber ist ja nicht das Hauptauto, der wird ja eher seltener benutzt. Vor ein paar Monaten hatten sie auch noch 2 Golf GTD´s, aber jetzt haben sie die weggeben und 2 fast neue Seat Leon ST dazubekommen, Ausstattung und Motor weiß ich nicht. Und ein T5 gibt es noch, wenn man mal was großes fahren will.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Na wer hat schon Post bekommen?
> 
> Raser rauschen unbemerkt in Radarfalle: Auf diesen Autobahnen gibt es jetzt unsichtbare Blitzer - Kosten - FOCUS Online Mobile - Nachrichten


 

*husthust* Motorrad ftw ! 

Mein Cousin mach übrigens auch gerade mit nem Gold GTI Fahrschule, da bleib ich lieber bei den Diesel BMWs meiner "Stammfahrschule"


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

Ich habe auch nach Autos entschieden, da die beiden Seats ziemlich neu sind und es viele zur Auswahl gibt. Und halt auch einen mit bissl mehr Dampf.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Monaten hatten sie auch noch 2 Golf GTD´s


 
Standard, gabs bei meiner auch .


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte einen Opel Corsa mit 100 PS und Erdgas in der Fahrschule... Meine Eltern haben die Fahrschule ausgesucht, weil sie den Fahrlehrer persönlich kannten. Tolle Entscheidung, ich musste für den A1-FS mein eigenes Motorrad benutzen (musste ich eh kaufen, weil ich ja nach der Fahrschule damit fahren wollte, aber WTF) :O


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2014)

Bei meiner gab es durchgerockte Golf 4 Diesel und A3 Diesel die auch schon gelitten hatten.  Dafür hab ich keine 1000€ für den Führerschein gezahlt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

loool, konnte der Fahrlehrer überhaupt motorrad fahren ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hab nen Kollegen der hat mit 14 angefangen Motocross zu fahren. Als er seinen 125er Schein gemacht hat, hat er dem Fahrlehrer nichts davon gesagt und ist beim ersten anfahren mit nem Wheelie losgefahren.  Der muss geguckt haben.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> loool, konnte der Fahrlehrer überhaupt motorrad fahren ?


Kann sein, hab ihn nie Motorrad fahren sehen. Er konnte mir so nicht mal zeigen, wie man diese komischen Ausweich- und Bremsübungen da macht (wie hießen die nochmal?), was bei anderen Fahrschulen auch gern mal vom Fahrlehrer vorgemacht wurde, wie ich aus Erzählungen von anderen weiß...

Für den Führerschein für Auto und Motorrad zusammen hab ich insgesamt 2600 Euro bezahlt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Sonderfahrten mit dem Motorrad hat der Fahrlehrer mit mir auch nicht wirklich gemacht. Theoretisch hatte ich 4 Überlandfahrten, hab davon aber 2 in einer anderen Stadt verbracht und 1 bin ich nur dem Fahrlehrer hinterhergefahren, weil er es eilig hatte...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Kollegen der hat mit 14 angefangen Motocross zu fahren. Als er seinen 125er Schein gemacht hat, hat er dem Fahrlehrer nichts davon gesagt und ist beim ersten anfahren mit nem Wheelie losgefahren.  Der muss geguckt haben.


 

Geile Vorstellung! Ein Kumpel von früher hat durch sein Vater mit 4 angefangen oder so, bevor er Fahrrad fahren konnte, konnte er Motorrad fahren. Aber mit 15 oder so hat er aufgehört, eigentlich schade ;D Motorrad FS hat er bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.

@Magogan: Also beim Auto muss man 12 Sonderfahrten machen. Scheint ja ne tolle Fahrschule gewesen zu seien, die Manöver heißen glaube ich Grundfahrmanöver. A2 mache ich später auch noch, Auto ist mir erstmal wichtiger, Motorrad dann nächstes Jahr oder später.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte als Fahrschulwagen einen Audi A3 TDI (Vorgänger vom aktuellen), keine Ahnung wieviel PS der hatte. 6 Monate nachdem ich die Prüfung abgeschlossen hatte, sah ich meinen ehemaligen Fahrschullehrer mit dem neuen A3 rumfahren.  
Ein bisschen "geärgert", aber dafür 6 Monate eher 'nen Führerschein. 
Allgemein hatte ich keine Vorstellungen über den Fahrschulwagen, da mich Autos bis dahin nicht interessierten. Übern nen Golf würde ich mich nicht beschweren. Ich mach die Fahrschule wegen dem Lappen und nicht wegen dem Auto, welches ich während der Praxis fahre.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

Nach was würdest du denn zwischen 7 Fahrschulen oder so entscheiden ?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (18. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nach was würdest du denn zwischen 7 Fahrschulen oder so entscheiden ?


 Nach der Qualifikation der Lehrer, den Unterrichtszeiten/Möglichkeiten und dem Preis. Der Wagen wäre mir egal, solange er technisch in Ordnung ist.
Mein Fahrschulauto war ein Golf III mit dem 90PS tdi.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2014)

Naja bei meiner sind viele sehr zufrieden, ist auch ziemlich groß und haben viele Autos. Preis ist etwas teurer, aber dafúr guten Service, die kommen für ne Fahrstunde dich auch abholen wenn du mal 30km weit weg bist oder so. Die machen auch alles erdenkliche von Lkw bis Moped, da Kann ich später auch motorrad machen. Autos haben auch mehr als 90ps, ich will eh ein auto mit mind. 150 Ps, wenn es leicht is gehen auch weniger, aber besser 200. Turbo wäre natürlich ideal wegen den Móglichkeiten zur Leistungssteigerung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. Juni 2014)

Was ich nicht alles will... 
Bei mir in der Fahrschule hatten sie zwei Qashqai's nen Seat Leon und irgendeinen Hyundai, war eine ziemlich komische Mischung aber naja. Funktionierte alles, das ist ja die Hauptsache.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (18. Juni 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Nach der Qualifikation der Lehrer, den Unterrichtszeiten/Möglichkeiten und dem Preis. Der Wagen wäre mir egal, solange er technisch in Ordnung ist. Mein Fahrschulauto war ein Golf III mit dem 90PS tdi.



Jo, genauso hab ich es auch gemacht. Wie gesagt, das Thema Auto war bis dahin völlig egal, dennoch hat die Fahrschule einen seriösen Eindruck gemacht, welcher sich auch bestätigte.


----------



## Riverna (18. Juni 2014)

Hab heute wieder Besuch von einer Freundin und ihrer Celica bekommen. Echt ein sehr schöner Wagen


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe mir zum Lernen in der Fahrschule einen Mitsubishi Lancer mit 150PS Diesel ausgesucht.  Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte eine A-Klasse (169, 200CDI). War für's einparken in rechte engen Lücken perfekt.


----------



## Lee (19. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine A-Klasse (169, 200CDI). War für's einparken in rechte engen Lücken perfekt.



Hatte ich auch, allerdings den 180er CDI . Und trotzdem wär ich wegen Einparken fast durchgefallen


----------



## Magogan (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab immer nur gelernt direkt neben anderen Autos rückwärts einzuparken. In der Prüfung sollte ich dann aber zwischen zwei leeren Parkplätzen einparken, da hat mir voll der Bezugspunkt gefehlt Oo Hat mit ein bisschen Hilfe vom Prüfer ("so jetzt lenken") aber geklappt xD Ich hab sogar bestanden. Aber rückwärts einparken fällt mir immer noch ein bisschen schwer (quer zur Straße, längs krieg ich ganz gut hin), dafür kann ich vorwärts gut einparken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2014)

Wie lange seid ihr eigentlich in der Prüfung gefahren ?
Bei mir waren es nur 20min.


----------



## Magogan (19. Juni 2014)

Nur 20 Minuten? Bist du durchgefallen oder was? xD

Bei mir waren es 45 Minuten. Ist das nicht Standard inzwischen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Juni 2014)

Normal 45 ,kann aber auch weniger sein, je nach dem wie der Prüfer Zeit und Lust hat.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2014)

Bei mir waren es ziemlich genau 15 Min. Bin einmal um den Block gefahren, einmal vorwärts und rückwärts eingeparkt, eine Gefahrenbremsung und das wars.


----------



## deeeennis (19. Juni 2014)

Bei mir warens ca. 30 Minuten, eine Gefahrenbremsung, längs einparken und sonst nur monotones umherfahren.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Juni 2014)

Fahrschule hatte ich nach deren Reputation gewaehlt.
War zwar eine etwas teurere, aber die Durchfallsquote bei der Pruefung war sehr niedrig. Haette auch eine waehlen koennen, welche um ca 1/4 bis bisschen mehr guenstiger gewesen waere. Da mussten die Schueler mehrmals antreten. Natuerlich mit neuen Fahrstunden etc etc.
Kannta damals jemanden ueber 2 Ecken der da Einblick hatte.

Fahrpruefung waren geschaetzt 20-25 Minuten. Fahren im Großstadtverkehr, dann in ne ruhigere Gegend mit allen moeglichen und unmoeglichen Kreuzungsvarianten, zum Schluß rueckwaerts einparken. Gabs leider keinen Parkplatz, auch nach einigen Runden suchen nicht. Musste dann in einer Einfahrt parken, was ich zuerst verweigerte. Pruefer meinte er wolle nur sehen ob ichs ueberhaupt kann.
Nach dem richtigen! Aussteigen hatte ich dann bestanden. 
Fahrschulauto war ein Golf2 irgendwas Diesel. War mir aber damals auch ziehmlich egal.


----------



## worco (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte nen  Fabia in der Fahrschule, mit 3Zylinder. Da ging ungefähr nichts. Hab den FS(bzw die, mit Motorrad) sogar in nem anderen Bundesland gemacht, aufgrund des Preises.(Damals ziemlich genau 50% vom Preis in BW).

Hab übrigens gestern einen Liefertermin für mein neues Auto bekommen, am 25.7 hol ich ihn in Neckarsulm ab))


----------



## Re4dt (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe 1600€ bezahlt und ja ich habe alles beim ersten mal bestanden.  
Aber das ist hier regional normal. 


Hatte die neue A klasse als Diesel der ging sehr gut.  
Allerdings war die Umsicht so grottig... Beim Parken war das mehr Glück als können meistens.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Autos haben auch mehr als 90ps, ich will eh ein auto mit mind. 150 Ps, wenn es leicht is gehen auch weniger, aber besser 200. Turbo wäre natürlich ideal wegen den Móglichkeiten zur Leistungssteigerung.


 Ganz ehrlich? Als erstes Auto so was schnelles/starkes halte ich führ keine gute Idee. Die armen Bäume (und andere Fahrer) in deiner Gegend. Hast du dich mal gefragt, warum an vielen Bäumen an Alleen um Berlin Kreuze stehen? Weil irgendwelche armen Leute zu doof waren, um vernünftig mit dem Auto zu fahren. Dummerweise wird das immer schwerer, je frischer man den Schein hat und je stärker das Auto ist.


----------



## keinnick (19. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ich will eh ein auto mit mind. 150 Ps, wenn es leicht is gehen auch weniger, aber besser 200. Turbo wäre natürlich ideal wegen den Móglichkeiten zur Leistungssteigerung.


 
Solang Du damit verantwortungsbewusst umgehst...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2014)

Mein erstes Auto war auch der 150PS A3, den ich jetzt noch fahre. Hab da mitlerweile über 80000km zusätzlich draufgeschrubbt. Mehr Leistung lässt einen nicht schneller abfliegen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine A-Klasse (169, 200CDI).  War für's einparken in rechte engen Lücken perfekt.


Nen 169er hat nen Wenderadius wie nen 40 Tonner. Geil zum einparken sind die alten C-Klassen W202. Da kann man die Räder fast so eng Einschlagen wie beim Gabelstabler.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2014)

Nicht die Leistung des Autos ist das Problem, sondern oft der mangelnde Respekt vor ihr. Mein erstes Auto hatte 95PS bei 900 Kilo, trotzdem lebe ich noch. Das erste Auto meiner Freundin hatte zwar nur 50PS, aber nach knapp 1 Jahr Führerschein hat sie direkt ein anderes bekommen mit 140PS bei 1100 Kilo. Ebenfalls lebt sie noch. In meinem Freundeskreis fahren viele mit <20 Jahren schon Autos mit 200PS aufwärts keiner davon hat die Kiste aufs Dach geschmissen. Aber im weiteren Bekanntenkreis gab es zig Leute die sich mit ihren 90PS Kisten in den Graben geworfen haben (einer sogar 4 mal in einem Jahr). 

Wir haben drei relativ starke Autos in der Halle stehen (Skyline 450PS, NX 270PS, MR2 Turbo 240PS). Jeder von uns fährt diese Autos trotzdem sehr mit Vorsicht und einem gewissen Respekt und das obwohl wir 28 - 31 Jahre alt sind. Das schlimmste was man machen kann, sich selber überschätzen. Niemand von uns ist ein Rennfahrer und niemand von uns fährt immer komplett fehlerfrei oder Vorschriftskonform. Man muss das einfach immer irgendwo im Hinterkopf behalten, dann kann man auch in jungen Jahren mit 150PS durchs Leben fahren. Wobei ich anhand früherer Aussagen von ExciteLetsPlay an dieser geistigen Reife noch etwas zweifel. Aber auch das kann noch mit dem alter kommen. Er träumt halt von irgendwelchen PS starken Boliden, aber bis es soweit ist wird noch einige Zeit vergeben.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Juni 2014)

@Riverna: du hast es schön auf den Punkt gebracht, was die Einstellung und geistige Reife angeht.

Klar kann man auch mit nem 45PS Polo abfliegen. Aber mit nem potenten 3er BMW oder ähnlichem geht´s halt "schneller/leichter". Obendrein sind die meisten großen/starken Wagen mittlerweile so gut gedämmt, daß man die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht mehr so mitbekommt wie in früheren Autos. Auch ein Problem in meinen Augen. Wenn sich 180 in nem A6 so anfühlen wie 120 in nem Scénic ist das zwar toll in Sachen Komfort aber auch nen Tick schwerer was die Einschätzung für den Fahrer angeht. Grade Anfänger können sich da schnell mal verschätzen - und schon hat ein Baum mehr nen Kratzer in der Rinde.


----------



## keinnick (19. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto war auch der 150PS A3, den ich jetzt noch fahre. Hab da mitlerweile über 80000km zusätzlich draufgeschrubbt. Mehr Leistung lässt einen nicht schneller abfliegen.


 
Manche Leute denken, bloß weil die Kiste 200PS+ hat, kann man 200 Meter vor der nächsten Kurve ruhig noch überholen oder "muss" sich mit anderen messen (selbst schon miterlebt). Anderen Fahrern kannst Du hingegen auch 400PS an die Hand geben und die fahren nach Vorschrift und vorausschauend bzw. man denkt, sie wären in nem 60 PS Polo unterwegs.

Es kommt daher meiner Meinung nach immer auf den Fahrer an. Manche Leute neigen leider dazu, sich bzw. das Auto zu überschätzen, sobald man mit mehr Leistung als der Durchschnitt unterwegs ist. Gegen einen Baum kann man natürlich auch mit 20 PS fahren, das ist klar.

@Riverna & Paule:  sehe ich auch so


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2014)

Geistige Reife hat für mich damit wenig zu tun. An erster Stelle steht ganz klar das Fahrkönnen. Wenn jemand richtig Auto fahren kann und nicht nur schafft das Auto von A nach B zu bewegen, dann wird es dem niemals passieren einfach mal 40 km/h zu schnell in eine Kurve zu fahren. Ich kenne Leute, die sind total "unreif", können aber richtig gut fahren. Die drehen weder nen 45PS Polo noch einen 500PS Sportwagen aufs Dach. Bei vielen 18 jährigen kommt leider beides zusammen. 0 fahrkönnen und 0 Reife. Nur weil eine Oma total "reif" ()ist heist das ja noch lange nicht das sie einen Drift bei 80 auf Glatteis wieder einfängt und nicht in den Gegenverkehr kracht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Juni 2014)

Naja ich will das Auro so lange wie möglich fahren, da ist ein 50 ps auto nach kurzer Zeit *******. Weggeschmissenes Geld. Turbo ist halt Ideal , am Anfang kannst du Low boost fahren und später halt mehr LD. Dann hat man auch ne vernünftige Basis. Überholen ist mitm Rechtslenker eh nicht so. Autos wo man die Geschwindigkeit nicht so merkt sind eh *******, am besten alles rausreißen, die Verkleidungen undso.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nur 20 Minuten? Bist du durchgefallen oder was? xD
> 
> Bei mir waren es 45 Minuten. Ist das nicht Standard inzwischen?


 
Natürlich nicht durchgefallen 
Hab mich aber selbst gewundert, dass ich nur so kurz fahren musste.


----------



## keinnick (19. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Geistige Reife hat für mich damit wenig zu tun. An erster Stelle steht ganz klar das Fahrkönnen. Wenn jemand richtig Auto fahren kann und nicht nur schafft das Auto von A nach B zu bewegen, dann wird es dem niemals passieren einfach mal 40 km/h zu schnell in eine Kurve zu fahren. Ich kenne Leute, die sind total "unreif", können aber richtig gut fahren. Die drehen weder nen 45PS Polo noch einen 500PS Sportwagen aufs Dach. Bei vielen 18 jährigen kommt leider beides zusammen. 0 fahrkönnen und 0 Reife. Nur weil eine Oma total "reif" ()ist heist das ja noch lange nicht das sie einen Drift bei 80 auf Glatteis wieder einfängt und nicht in den Gegenverkehr kracht.



Das kommt darauf an, wie Du "geistige Reife" definierst. Wenn jemand "unreif" ist und meint, immer der erste sein zu müssen, dann wird er das mit einem stark motorisierten Auto sicherlich auch auf der Straße zeigen wollen, was das u. U. zu unangenehmen Konsequenzen führt. Von daher finde ich schon, dass die geistige Reife sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf die Fahrsicherheit hat.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja ich will das Auro so lange wie möglich fahren, da ist ein 50 ps auto nach kurzer Zeit *******. Weggeschmissenes Geld. Turbo ist halt Ideal , am Anfang kannst du Low boost fahren und später halt mehr LD. Dann hat man auch ne vernünftige Basis. Überholen ist mitm Rechtslenker eh nicht so. Autos wo man die Geschwindigkeit nicht so merkt sind eh *******, am besten alles rausreißen, die Verkleidungen undso.


 
Oh man, ich lese bei Dir immer nur 200PS aufwärts, Rechtslenker, Turbolader, Ladedruck... nimm erst einmal mit einem Auto am Verkehr Teil, dann kannst Du weiter sehen.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag ist der Rennfahrer schlechthin, so gut wie er fährt von uns hier eh niemand. Das hat auch gar nichts mit Fahrkönnen zu tun, wenn man normal fährt muss man nicht besser fahren können als Lischen Müller in ihrem 60PS Golf.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Juni 2014)

Was ist an Rechtslenker so schlimm?  Ist auch nur ein Auto gibt genauso Rechtslenker Corsa mit 45 ps. Turbolader haben mittlerweile viele Autos, das ist noch lange kein Indiz für 200+ PS. Turbolader ist nur eine super Erfindung. Es Spricht nichts gegen Turbo. Ein Argument ist  z.  B. mehr Leistung pro ccm. Allein mehr Hubraum bringt nichts ausser Gewicht. Wichtig ist nur die Effiziente Nutzung des vorhandenen Hubraums. Und da kommt man nicht am Turbo vorbei. Nenn mir mal ein schlagendes Argument gegen Turbolader.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Oh man, ich lese bei Dir immer nur 200PS aufwärts, Rechtslenker, Turbolader, Ladedruck... nimm erst einmal mit einem Auto am Verkehr Teil, dann kannst Du weiter sehen.


 Sehe ich auch so. Lieber erstmal kleinere Brötchen backen. Aber wenn er seinen Skyline kurz nach der Prüfung um nen Baum wickeln will, sollten wir ihn machen lassen.

Ein guter Fahrer fährt in meinen Augen immer nur so schnell, daß er auch  bei Fehlern von anderen Verkehrsidioten sicher und heil ans Ziel kommt.  So oder ähnlich hat´s mein Fahrlehrer mal gesagt und er hat absolut Recht mit der Aussage.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2014)

An einem Rechtslenker ist gar nichts schlimm, fährt sich wie jedes normale Auto auch. Diese Aussagen kommen in der Regel von Leuten die es meist gar nicht beurteilen können weil sie nie selber sowas gefahren sind. Das ExciteLetsPlay einen Skyline oder ähnliches in absehbarer Zeit besitzt bezweifel ich jedoch auch, dass Kerlchen lebt in einer Traumwelt und hat vermutlich zuviel TheFastToFurius und NeedforSpeed gespielt...  Kein Führerschein, kein eigenes Auto... aber sich einen Skyline kaufen wollen.  Ob ihm bewusst ist das ein R34 GTR mal eben 20.000Euro aufwärts und einen Unterhalt wie ein Ferrari kostet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, wie Du "geistige Reife" definierst. Wenn jemand "unreif" ist und meint, immer der erste sein zu müssen, dann wird er das mit einem stark motorisierten Auto sicherlich auch auf der Straße zeigen wollen, was das u. U. zu unangenehmen Konsequenzen führt. Von daher finde ich schon, dass die geistige Reife sehr wohl einen Einfluss auf die Fahrsicherheit hat.


 Wenn jemand richtig fahren kann und meint immer der erste sein zu müssen, dann wird er mit Sicherheit auch der Erste sein. Die anderen die versuchen da mitzuhalten, werden die Unfälle produzieren.

Mich haben auch schon genug 18 jährige Golf 3 heizer rausfordern wollen. Die trifft man häufiger mal abends auf meiner lieblings Strecke an. Außer ein paar Bäumen und vielleicht Hasen ist da nichts, was Schaden nehmen könnte. Die Strecke und gut einsehbar und kein Tempolimit. Es ist immer geil wenn die dann nach 2-3 Kurven so viel Abstand haben das die dann so tun, als ob sie doch kein Rennen wollten. Dabei muss ich weder meine Fahrspur verlassen, noch bis annähernd ans Limit gehen. Es kommt auch vor das die nach einer Kurve nicht mehr im Rückspiegel auftauchen. Das sind halt die typischen Knallköpfe. Wenn ich schon den Bass in meinem Auto höre, obwohl der 5 Meter hinter mir fährt und ich Fenster zu habe, dann weis man gleich was Sache ist.

Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen innerorts rennen zu fahren oder durch dichten Verkehr, obwohl ich auch zu diesen total "unreifen" Leuten gehöre. Das ist nunmal fahrtechnisch einfach nicht möglich auf die ganzen Sachen, die da passieren können zu reagieren.

Nur weil man im Kopf ein wenig durch ist und nur Blödsinn in seiner Freizeit macht, heist das noch lange nicht das man eine Gefahr für den Verkehr ist.




Riverna schrieb:


> TheBadFrag ist der Rennfahrer schlechthin, so gut  wie er fährt von uns hier eh niemand. Das hat auch gar nichts mit  Fahrkönnen zu tun, wenn man normal fährt muss man nicht besser fahren  können als Lischen Müller in ihrem 60PS Golf.


 Und genau deswegen passieren die meisten Unfälle. So nach dem Motto: "Hey ich kann schalten, am Lenkrad drehen und ohne den Bordstein zu berühren einparken. Das reicht an Fahrkönnen jetzt vollkommen aus und ich kann jetzt auch mal schneller fahren."
Genau das kann man eben nicht. Wenn man so denkt, dann sollte man auch lieber sehr langsam fahren. Denn Auto fahren lernt man nicht von 200000 km zum Supermarkt hin und zurück. Ich möchte nicht wissen was du für hirnrissige Aktionen veranstaltest, wenn mal eine Situation kommt, die nicht in dein normales Fahrschema passt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Juni 2014)

Ich will doch gar kein Sky mit 18. Zuteuer und zu schnell. Ausserdem will ich das Auto auch fahren wenn nicht schönstes Wetter ist. Ein Sky wäre mir persönlich zu schade, egal welcher. Und wenn dann will ich dann alles zu 100% vom eigenen Geld bezahlen bei einem Skyline. Dann kann man auch richtig Stolz darauf sein. 


@Riverna. R34 Gtr eh nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Zeig mir mal einen r34 gtr für 20k. Zurzeit eher 40-45k für einen guten jap. Import. Unterhalt ist auch nicht wie ein Ferrari, kommt drauf an was man an ihm macht. Kann teurer oder billiger sein.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich will doch gar kein Sky mit 18. Zuteuer und zu schnell. Ausserdem will ich das Auto auch fahren wenn nicht schönstes Wetter ist. Ein Sky wäre mir persönlich zu schade, egal welcher. Und wenn dann will ich dann alles zu 100% vom eigenen Geld bezahlen bei einem Skyline. Dann kann man auch richtig Stolz darauf sein.


 
Eventuell solltest du erstmal anfangen, genug Geld zum leben zu verdienen, bevor du sowas planst


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Juni 2014)

Nein man muss sich Ziele setzten sonst lohnt sich das Leben nicht.


----------



## keinnick (19. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was ist an Rechtslenker so schlimm?  Ist auch nur ein Auto gibt genauso Rechtslenker Corsa mit 45 ps. Turbolader haben mittlerweile viele Autos, das ist noch lange kein Indiz für 200+ PS. Turbolader ist nur eine super Erfindung. Es Spricht nichts gegen Turbo. Ein Argument ist  z.  B. mehr Leistung pro ccm. Allein mehr Hubraum bringt nichts ausser Gewicht. Wichtig ist nur die Effiziente Nutzung des vorhandenen Hubraums. Und da kommt man nicht am Turbo vorbei. Nenn mir mal ein schlagendes Argument gegen Turbolader.


 
Mir ging es nicht darum ob Rechtslenker und Turbolader gut oder schlecht sind. Mir ging es eher darum, dass Du hier mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit auftrittst obwohl Du NULL Erfahrung hast und noch nicht mal einen Führerschein besitzt. Dennoch möchtest Du aber direkt die großen Räder drehen. Hast Du überhaupt schon einmal in einem Auto gesessen und 75 gegen 200PS direkt vergleichen können (meinetwegen auf nem Verkehrsübungsplatz)? Oder kennst Du das ganze nur vom Hörensagen oder aus Auto-Zeitschriften / Webseiten?


----------



## fatlace (19. Juni 2014)

oh man, da fällt einem echt nix mehr zu ein


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen was du für hirnrissige Aktionen veranstaltest, wenn mal eine Situation kommt, die nicht in dein normales Fahrschema passt.


 
Vielleicht kann ich ein paar Fahrstunden beim Großmeister der Fahrkunst nehmen... achnee für mich bleibst du nur ein selbstüberschätzender Hobbyrennfahrer.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Juni 2014)

So langsam finde ich es schade, was hier abgeht...

Ich finde um die 210PS einigermaßen nett. Der Golf GTD (gechipped) in der Fahrschule war in etwa um die 205PS, das war super zum fahren und wenn man mal treten wollte/musste ging auch was vorwärts.
~400 PS bin ich auch schon mehrfach mittlerweile gefahren, da kommt (je nach Situation) mir zu viel Stress auf. Wenn man sich länger dran gewöhnt sich aber auch nicht schlecht.

Aber das Auto was ich momentan am meisten fahre, könnte noch ein paar PS mehr vertragen 
So ein Peugeot 307SW mit 109PS Turbo-Diesel ist etwas zu wenig, finde ich. Der dürfte gern auch etwa 150-160PS haben, wenn der voll ist passiert momentan eigentlich nichts beim Tritt aufs Gaspedal 

Aber meine Mutter meint natürlich, reicht aus, verbraucht nicht so viel, etc...
(Ist an diesen "Spritspar"-Versprechungen beim Chippen eigentlich irgendwas dran oder ist das nur Marketing?)


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> (Ist an diesen "Spritspar"-Versprechungen beim Chippen eigentlich irgendwas dran oder ist das nur Marketing?)


 Wenn du niemals die extra Leistung abrufst, dann kommt das teilweise schon hin. Nur dann ist es sinnlos das Auto überhaubt zu tunen. Das Geld was es kostet sparst du an Sprit selbst bei 500000 km nicht wieder ein.



Riverna schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich ein paar Fahrstunden beim  Großmeister der Fahrkunst nehmen... achnee für mich bleibst du nur ein  selbstüberschätzender Hobbyrennfahrer.


 Schnell fahren ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache. Lischen Müller darf gerne bei den aktuellen Fahrkünsten bleiben, das ist mir total egal.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schnell fahren ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache.


 
Welch ein Glück das es Leute wie dich gibt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Kollegen der hat mit 14 angefangen Motocross zu fahren. Als er seinen 125er Schein gemacht hat, hat er dem Fahrlehrer nichts davon gesagt und ist beim ersten anfahren mit nem Wheelie losgefahren.  Der muss geguckt haben.


 
Ich kann mit 15 auch schon Motorrad/Quad und Auto fahren


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2014)

Ihr habt Probleme.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja bei meiner sind viele sehr zufrieden, ist auch ziemlich groß und haben viele Autos. Preis ist etwas teurer, aber dafúr guten Service, die kommen für ne Fahrstunde dich auch abholen wenn du mal 30km weit weg bist oder so. Die machen auch alles erdenkliche von Lkw bis Moped, da Kann ich später auch motorrad machen. Autos haben auch mehr als 90ps, ich will eh ein auto mit mind. 150 Ps, wenn es leicht is gehen auch weniger, aber besser 200. Turbo wäre natürlich ideal wegen den Móglichkeiten zur Leistungssteigerung.


 
Jep, die bei der ich L gemacht habe auch, bei deinen hat schon mein Vater seine Scheine gemacht als sie noch dem Gründer gehört hat. Und der ist 50.
Sie machen aber auch alles, haben 4 Bmw, nen Hänger, nen paar Roller/Motorräder LKW teilen se sich mit nen paar anderen Fahrschulen, und dann noch nen Traktor den andere mitnutzen, ham auch 3 Filialen wo man Theoriestunden machen kann. Sind allerdings auch die teuersten.


----------



## Magogan (19. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich kann mit 15 auch schon Motorrad/Quad und Auto fahren


Ist aber keine große Leistung, das kann eigentlich jeder mit ein wenig Übung lernen.

Also vor schnellen Autos habe ich eigentlich keinen Respekt, ich würde die einfach ganz normal fahren. Die fahren sich eigentlich ja nicht wirklich anders, nur schneller. Mit meinem 3er BMW (192 PS) bin ich genauso gut bzw. sogar besser klargekommen als mit dem Opel Corsa (60 PS) von meiner Mum. Ich wüsste nicht, wieso man da Respekt haben sollte  Falls ich mal Motorrad-FS mache (mit 25 oder später), würde ich mir auch gleich 'ne Hayabusa mit Turbo (400 PS) holen, wenn ich das Geld hätte. Nur werde ich dafür wohl nicht genug Geld haben...

Ich bin sogar bei der Probefahrt mit dem BMW so schnell auf der Autobahn gefahren, dass der Verkäufer gesagt hat, ich solle langsamer fahren, weil er mit Fahranfängern nicht gerne so schnell fährt  Okay, so schnell war das jetzt nicht, vielleicht 160 oder so... xD

Überschätzt hab ich meine Fahrkünste noch nie, seit ich den Führerschein habe. Fehler hab ich trotzdem einige gemacht, Unfälle hatte ich aber nie. Ich hab mich ja nicht mal mit dem Motorrad (125er) hingelegt.

Worauf ich hinauswill, ist... äh... jedenfalls braucht man keinen Respekt vor Autos/Motorrädern haben, man sollte bloß seine Fahrkünste nicht überschätzen. Ich hätte vermutlich auch einen Lamborghini als erstes Auto fahren können, wenn ich das Geld dazu gehabt hätte... Eigentlich ist das einzige, was man nicht machen sollte, zu schnell zu fahren. Wenn man das schafft, kann man eigentlich jedes Auto/Motorrad mit 18 schon fahren, ohne sich in jeder Kurve zu überschlagen oder so  Nur machen das viele nicht. Hab erst heute ein Video von wem gesehen, der mit seinem Motorrad 150 innerorts und 200 außerorts gefahren ist... Da fehlen mir auch die Worte...


----------



## Beam39 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich bin gestern mal nen bisschen den e46 330iA vom Kumpel gefahren und musste feststellen das mein GM Getriebe deutlich harmonischer und weicher schaltet als sein ZF Getriebe, und das obwohl der 100tkm weniger drauf hat.


----------



## winner961 (19. Juni 2014)

@Beam ich denke das liegt wahrscheinlicher eher daran das du ein Diesel fährst. Bei einem Benziner wird wahrscheinlich der gewohnt Schub fehlen.

Jetzt mal ne kleine Frage an alle:
Fährt hier jemand regelmäßig Trackdays ?
Ich würde ja auch mal gerne selber mit meinem eigenen Auto auf der Nordschleife fahren.
Deshalb die Frage, was braucht man alles dafür ? Oder gibt es noch Tipps für einen Anfänger ?

Ich bin zwar schon öfter Rennstrecke gefahren, aber meist eben nur mit unseren Prototypen und mit gestellter Ausrüstung. Aber ich möchte dieses Gefühl eben einfach mal mit meinem eigenem Auto erleben.

Erhöht sich der Verschleiß´dadurch wirklich so extrem an einem Standardauto ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Deshalb die Frage, was braucht man alles dafür ? Oder gibt es noch Tipps für einen Anfänger ?



Nicht's überstürzen, schön langsam an den Grenzbereich rantasten.
Und sich um eine Bremsenbelüftung kümmern, alle Betriebsflüssigkeiten checken.
Reifendruck um ~1bar senken.



winner961 schrieb:


> Erhöht sich der Verschleiß´dadurch wirklich so extrem an einem Standardauto ?


 
Etwas schon, hängt auch von der Fahrweise ab.


----------



## winner961 (19. Juni 2014)

Ist das mit dem Reifendruck nicht dafür da den Grip zu erhöhen ? ICh bin bis jetzt eben nur mit gestelleten fertigen Autos gefahren. 

Fährst du das Jahr noch MR King ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Juni 2014)

Ich bin zwar noch kein Trackday gefahren, aber Bremsen nutzen sich extrem schnell ab, und Nordschleife wäre Streckenkenntnis von Vorteil, also der Streckenverlauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem Reifendruck nicht dafür da den Grip zu erhöhen ? ICh bin bis jetzt eben nur mit gestelleten fertigen Autos gefahren.
> 
> Fährst du das Jahr noch MR King ?


 
Die Luft im Reifen dehnt sich ja aus, wenn der Reifen sich erwärmt. Daurch steigt bei meinem Z4 z.B. der Reifendruck um 1bar (von 2,4 auf 3,4bar). 
Die Reifen sind dann so heiß, dass die Lauffläche an den Außenflanken richtig Zäh-weich wird. Passiert aber nur wenn ich >5 Runden draußen bleibe und hart am Limit fahre (Kurs: 1:1 Nachbau Hockenheim Kurzanbindung) 
Bei dem hohen Druck rutscht das Auto nur noch. Für die Quertreiberei aber ganz gut, für Rundenzeiten natürlich nicht.
Die extreme Hitze hat aber einen positiven Punkt, die Felgen werden so heiß, dass kein Bremsstaub kleben bleibt, warum das passiert, keine Ahnung.

Vielleicht fahre ich zum Ende des Jahres nochmal, momentan ist aber noch nix geplant.

Edit: Noch was vergessen. Das Auto nach eienr schnellen Runde nicht sofort abstellen. Entweder nachlaufen lasse, oder besser, eine Runde langsam fahren, dann wird man auch keine Probleme mit einem evtl. abfallenden Öldruck bekommen. Das gilt für aufgeladene Motoren, sowie für Sauger.
Was fährst du nochmal für ein Auto ?


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch kein Trackday gefahren,  aber Bremsen nutzen sich extrem schnell ab, und Nordschleife wäre  Streckenkenntnis von Vorteil, also der Streckenverlauf.


 
Auf der NoS eher nicht so stark, da die ganze Strecke sehr flüssig zu fahren ist.


----------



## winner961 (19. Juni 2014)

Also fährst du dann mit 1,4 bar statt 2,4 bar oder wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab ?
Ja um Rundenzeiten geht es mir mit meinem kleinen garnicht, eher um das Gefühl mal selber im eigenen Auto auf einer Rennstrecke zu fahren.

Die NoS werde ich noch in Computersimulationen üben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Juni 2014)

Gut zu wissen, habe nur mal gelesen, das einer sich Semis oder Slicks oder sowas raufgezogen hatte, und die Bremsen schon nach wenigen Runden runter waren, war aber nicht die NoS.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @Beam ich denke das liegt wahrscheinlicher eher daran das du ein Diesel fährst. Bei einem Benziner wird wahrscheinlich der gewohnt Schub fehlen.



Die Schaltvorgänge etc. haben aber eher nichts mit Benzin oder Diesel zu tun. Man spürt bei ihm die Schaltvorgänge sehr viel deutlicher als bei mir und allgemein reagiert das Getriebe ziemlich träge.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also fährst du dann mit 1,4 bar statt 2,4 bar oder wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab ?
> Ja um Rundenzeiten geht es mir mit meinem kleinen garnicht, eher um das Gefühl mal selber im eigenen Auto auf einer Rennstrecke zu fahren.
> 
> Die NoS werde ich noch in Computersimulationen üben.


 
Nee, auch mit 2,4bar 
Kaltdruck 2,4bar-> 3,4bar bei heißen Reifen -> 1bar ablassen -> 2,4bar bei heißen Reifen.
Wären dann bei kalten Reifen ~1,4bar, wenn du das meinst.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, habe nur mal gelesen, das  einer sich Semis oder Slicks oder sowas raufgezogen hatte, und die  Bremsen schon nach wenigen Runden runter waren, war aber nicht die  NoS.


 
Dann hat der was falsch gemacht. 
Mit Semis wird die Bremse deutlich weniger belastet, weil das Kurventempo steigt (und dadurch die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenzen kleiner werden -> weniger Energieumsetzung )
Ich steige zum nächsten Jahr auch auf Semis um, mal gucken wie stark sich das bemerkbar macht.


----------



## marvinj (19. Juni 2014)

Hey,
kurz mal Off-Topic:
Hat jemand von euch schon einmal mit der SIXT Vario-Finanzierung zu tun gehabt?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
Gibt es versteckte Kosten wie monatliche Zinsen? 
LG


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2014)

Das ist Fahrkönnen :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0pa_NR60Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne kleine Frage an alle:
> Fährt hier jemand regelmäßig Trackdays ?
> Ich würde ja auch mal gerne selber mit meinem eigenen Auto auf der Nordschleife fahren.
> Deshalb die Frage, was braucht man alles dafür ? Oder gibt es noch Tipps für einen Anfänger ?
> ...


 Strecke lernen, bevor man fährt. Videos gucken PC und Playstation damit man die Streckenführung Blind kennt. Auto sollte top in Schuss sein. Achja Öl sollte bei Betriebstemperatur auch bis max. aufgefüllt werden, wenn der Wagen kein Trocksumpf hat.

Ja der Verschleiß erhöht sich extrem.  Allerdings auch nur Reifen und Bremsen. 20 Runden Norschleife rockt schonmal nen halben Satz Klötze runter. Man darf ja keine harten Sintermetallklötze auf der Straße fahren, deswegen gehen die ganz gut durch.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht's überstürzen, schön langsam an den Grenzbereich rantasten.
> Und sich um eine Bremsenbelüftung kümmern, alle Betriebsflüssigkeiten checken.
> Reifendruck um ~1bar senken.


 1 Bar?  Das kann man so nicht sagen. Wenn ich bei mir 1 Bar vom Normaldruck runterlasse, dann fahre ich auf der Felge. Ist extrem Auto abhängig.


----------



## marvinj (19. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist Fahrkönnen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Der Geht ab


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Naja, ich steh ja mehr auf die Japsenkarren, kommen ja bald auch mal neue, hoffentlich ohne Hybridscheiß, sondern einfach nen 6Zylinder, nen kleinen (wechselbaren) Turbo, keine Dämmung und Allrad ohne Hemmung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1 Bar?  Das kann man so nicht sagen. Wenn ich bei mir 1 Bar vom Normaldruck runterlasse, dann fahre ich auf der Felge. Ist extrem Auto abhängig.


 
Dann lass eben 1bar vom Warmdruck ab  . Oder steigt der Druck bei dir gar nicht um 1bar ?
Ca. 1bar sollte aber hinkommen. 
Mehrere der Teilnehmer (Porsche GT3, GT2, Scirocco R, etc.) haben auch min. 1bar abgelassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2014)

Und dann halte ich an und die Reifen werden wieder kalt. Ich fahre ohnehin nur mit 1,9-2,2 Bar Normaldruck je nach Witterung, wenn ich da 1 Bar ablasse, dann springt der Reifen bei der ersten Gelegenheit von der Felge. Beim Allrad habe ich ohnehin nicht so das Problem das der Reifen super heiß wird. Man darf den Reifen halt nicht überfahren. Das bringt nicht mehr Kurvengeschwindigkeit, sondern heizt den Reifen nur auf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juni 2014)

Bei mir dauert das locker 30min bis die Reifen nach mehreren Schnellen Runden wieder annähernd kalt sind 
Die Felge braucht halt ewig, bis die abgekühlt ist.
Eine normale Reifentemperatur auf der Stecke ist ja auch ca. 70-80Grad und nicht außergewöhnlich.


----------



## worco (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hab heute von Audi das Abholerpaket bekommen, also ne Kennzeichentasche um meine neuen Kennzeichen mit nach Neckarsulm zu nehmen, Hochglanzprospekt zum Abholtag usw.
Wirklich toll, klar ist das Zeugs das eigentlich keiner braucht(Werksführung, Shuttleservice vom Bahnhof, ganzen Tag freies Essen usw), aber es ist halt doch nen anderer Service als wenn ich bei uns zum Mehrmarkenhändler Hyundai+Skoda+Subaru gehe.

Da war ich mehrmals und das hat keinen interessiert, obwohl ich da mit festen Kaufabsichten hin kam. Klar schlägt sich das auch im Preis nieder, aber "billig" ist ein Auto heute nirgendwo mehr, und wenn man da als Käufer soviel Geld lässt, freue ich mich auch wenn ich entsprechend behandelt werde.

Wollte ich mal loswerden und "Danke Audi!", bis jetzt fühl ich mich super. Dazu kommt noch dass dank meines "Schwagers-in-spe" die Lieferzeit nichtmal ganz 7 Wochen beträgt, da kann man sich wirklich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Klar schlägt sich das auch im Preis nieder, aber "billig" ist ein Auto heute nirgendwo mehr, und wenn man da als Käufer soviel Geld lässt, freue ich mich auch wenn ich entsprechend behandelt werde.



Wenn dir der Firlefanz einen 4-stelligen Betrag wert ist, dann ist das schön für dich. Andere lassen sich von sowas nicht unbedingt beeindrucken. Wenn du mal älter und ein wenig lebenserfahrener bist, merkst du vlt. auch, dass dein Abholpaket inkl. dem Service dem du da den Tag über ausgesetzt bist in keinem Verhältnis zu dem gezahlten Preis steht.

Nicht umsonst werden Neuwagen privat in erster Linie von sehr jungen Fahrern (oder auch deren Eltern), die meinen unbedingt einen Neuwagen haben zu müssen (und sich dabei gerne mal hoch verschulden/belasten) oder Leuten ab 50, bei denen das Geld keine so große Rolle mehr spielt, gekauft


----------



## worco (20. Juni 2014)

Natürlich ist mir klar dass ich mich da "manipulieren" lasse, aber das tut doch jeder, in nem gewissen Maße. 
Die Sache mit der fehlenden Lebenserfahrung lasse ich wirklich nur ungern auf mir sitzen, trotz u30 habe ich schon einiges erlebt und bin, nach eigener Einschätzung natürlich, auch ganz vernünftig. 

Dazu kommt noch in diesem speziellen Fall, dass mich dank der "verwandtschaftlichen" Beziehungen, das Fahrzeug deutlich billiger kommt als andere Fahrzeuge ähnlicher Kategorien. 
Günstiger gibt es nur Asiaten(die ich im übrigen auch super finde, auch designtechnisch), bei denen gibt es aber halt keine attraktiven(=Drehmomentstarken) Motoren.
 Das mir das wichtig ist, das können wir allerdings auf mein geringes Alter schieben. 
Vllt sag ich ja nach 3 Jahren "So, war schön, aber jetzt tuts auch was vernünftiges". Will ich gar nicht ausschliessen.

Ah, und ich wollte eigentlich keinen Neuwagen, dank diverser Rabatte, Inzahlungnahme usw. kam mich der Neue aber günstiger als ein Jahreswagen oder Vorführer.

Aber Zappaesk, grade du, der soweit ich aus deinen Beiträgen rauslese, auch im Großraum Automobil tätig bist, solltest doch so ein bisschen Begeisterung verstehen können, oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Aber Zappaesk, grade du, der soweit ich aus deinen Beiträgen rauslese, auch im Großraum Automobil tätig bist, solltest doch so ein bisschen Begeisterung verstehen können, oder?



Nein, beim Autokauf entscheide ich ausschließlich nach praktischen und wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten. So wähle ich z.b. als meinen Dienstwagen immer das Modell, für das ich die besten Konditionen bekomme. D.h. immer einen Kleinwagen mit kleinem Dieselmotor, dafür reichlich Komfortfeatures. Das große Auto hat meine Frau, die braucht es wirklich, ich fahr nur ins Geschäft mit meinem, dafür ist (fast) alles gut genug.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (20. Juni 2014)

Moinsen wer hier im forum hat Erfahrungen mit denB6 Motoren von mazda


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. Juni 2014)

@worco

Du brauchst dich hier nicht für deinen Neuwagenkauf rechtfertigen. Nur vor deinem Bankkonto/Kreditgeber musst du Rechenschaft ablegen. 
Auch beim Thema Auto gilt: Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Mosed (21. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist Fahrkönnen :


 
In der Hinsicht, dass er sein Auto abfangen kann und es in der Hinsicht unter Kontrolle hat: Ja
In Bezug auf Rennen fahren: Nein - denn er driftet in fast jeder Kurve und das Auto macht in den engeren Kurve fast einen Abflug, was er dann abfangen muss. Oder er macht das mit Absicht.  
Also er weiß zwar, wie weit er gehen kann mit dem Auto ohne einen Abflug/Dreher nicht mehr verhindern zu können (man könnte aber auch sagen er übertreibt in den Kurven...), aber ein Rennen gewinnen würde man so nicht.

Um keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen: Ich habe Respekt, dass er sein Auto so unter Kontrolle hat - eine schöne gekonnte Rennfahrweise ist es aber nicht.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, beim Autokauf entscheide ich ausschließlich nach praktischen und wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten. So wähle ich z.b. als meinen Dienstwagen immer das Modell, für das ich die besten Konditionen bekomme. D.h. immer einen Kleinwagen mit kleinem Dieselmotor, dafür reichlich Komfortfeatures. Das große Auto hat meine Frau, die braucht es wirklich, ich fahr nur ins Geschäft mit meinem, dafür ist (fast) alles gut genug.



Einen Diesel für Kurzstrecken zu kaufen ist suboptimal


----------



## keinnick (21. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Einen Diesel für Kurzstrecken zu kaufen ist suboptimal



Du kennst die Länge der Strecke doch gar nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Einen Diesel für Kurzstrecken zu kaufen ist suboptimal


 
Wer sagt, dass das Geschäft um die Ecke liegt? ....


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht fährt er viel Autobahn, ist ja ein Dienstwagen. Da steht nicht dass er nur Kurzstrecke fährt.


----------



## fatlace (21. Juni 2014)

JP kriegt seinen neuen M4




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXNs4Rb_TD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Juni 2014)

Hoffentlich verkakt er ihn nicht so wie den 335i von seinem Kunden


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt er viel Autobahn, ist ja ein Dienstwagen. Da steht nicht dass er nur Kurzstrecke fährt.



Sorry Leute

Ich hab mir aber gedacht das es wahrscheinlich Kurzstrecke ist weil "nur fürs einkaufen" klingt danach


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verkakt er ihn nicht so wie den 335i von seinem Kunden


Wieso hat er den 335i denn 'verkakt'?


----------



## winner961 (21. Juni 2014)

Also er kann von mir auch gerne alles an dem Wagen verändern   Ich würde meinen ohne den ganzen Navi Klimbim bestellen einfach weil ich Auto fahre und nicht reisen will.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Juni 2014)

Musste mal Googlen, gibt in nem Bmw Forum ein Thread dazu. Einfach JP Performance 335 oder so, habe gerade kein Link am Handy.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> JP kriegt seinen neuen M4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vorhin schon gesehen.  Vollkommen stilecht tritt er in der Uniform der Ringpolice auf


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> JP kriegt seinen neuen M4
> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXNs4Rb_TD0



 Am Anfang dachte ich ja so "Meh, was das denn für ein Spinner" Aber inzwischen finde ich den sehr sympathisch


----------



## fatlace (21. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein zitat vom user, kenne den ausm forum
bin aber auch der meinung die amis haben mehr ahnung vom 35i als die deutschen tuner hier, klingt komisch scheint aber irgendwie so zu sein


> Also...
> 
> hab jetzt nochmal rumgesucht!
> Es gibt Themen im Netz die ähnliches behandeln...und zwar nach Optimierung ein vergrößertes Turboloch!
> ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> bin aber auch der meinung die amis haben mehr ahnung vom 35i als die deutschen tuner hier, klingt komisch scheint aber irgendwie so zu sein


 
Das ist auch so. 
Die kennen sich richtig gut mit COBB, JB4, E85 und Meth Kits und deren Abstimmung aus.


----------



## winner961 (21. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist auch so.
> Die kennen sich richtig gut mit COBB, JB4, E85 und Meth Kits und deren Abstimmung aus.


 
Das Liegt daran das es bei ihnen alles einfacher ist  bei uns ist es selbst als rennsportauto schwierig so etwas zu bekommen.


----------



## fatlace (21. Juni 2014)

Seh ich auch so, wen ein in deutschland getunter 35er gegen einen ausm amiland antretten sollte, wird der in grund und boden gefahren.
Die dinger sind dort schneller als gallardos usw, da können wir hier nicht mithalten.


----------



## Magogan (21. Juni 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit allen Dingen, die man am Auto regelmäßig machen sollte? Ich wette, das hätte ich auch in der Fahrschule lernen sollen, aber meine Fahrschule war ******* (hab ja schon erzählt, dass ich unter anderem nur 6 Theoriestunden statt 18 hatte)...

Also Reifen wechseln, wenn Profiltiefe zu niedrig. Ölwechsel alle 20000 km/2 Jahre. Bremsflüssigkeit ebenfalls alle 20000 km/2 Jahre. Inspektion alle 2 Jahre. Reifendruck 1x pro Monat kontrollieren.

Hab ich was vergessen oder ist was falsch?

Edit: Der Schimpfwortfilter ist ja lächerlich xD


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Juni 2014)

Regelmäßig mal Ölstand, Reifendruck, Waschwasserbehälterinhalt, Bremsscheiben/-beläge, Beleuchtung prüfen. Ansonsten auch mal waschen und aussaugen. Dabei auch die Scheiben von innen reinigen (als Raucher öfter).


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> hab jetzt nochmal rumgesucht!
> Es gibt Themen im Netz die ähnliches behandeln...und zwar nach Optimierung ein vergrößertes Turboloch!
> ...


 Wer schreibt denn da schon wieder so einen blödsinn? 

Turboloch = Motordrehzahl bis der der Turbo bei Vollgas noch keinen Ladedruck erzeugt.

Turbo lag = Anschrechzeit die der Turbo braucht um nach Schubabschaltung wieder auf Drehtzahl zu kommen, bis er wieder vollen Ladedruck aufgebaut hat.(z.B. beim Schaltvorgang)

Wenn nach dem Chiptuning man ein extrem größeres Turboloch oder mehr Turbo lag hat, dann ist was schief gegangen. Klar braucht der Turbo länger wenn man mit mehr Ladedruck fährt um den wieder aufzubauen. So viel Überdrehzahl sollte man einem Turbo aber nicht zumuten, dass er nach dem Chiptuning deutlich länger braucht. Ansonsten Metallkat und größere Abgasanlage einbauen für weniger Abgasgegendruck.



Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit allen Dingen, die  man am Auto regelmäßig machen sollte? Ich wette, das hätte ich auch in  der Fahrschule lernen sollen, aber meine Fahrschule war ******* (hab ja  schon erzählt, dass ich unter anderem nur 6 Theoriestunden statt 18  hatte)...
> 
> Also Reifen wechseln, wenn Profiltiefe zu niedrig.  Ölwechsel alle 20000 km/2 Jahre. Bremsflüssigkeit ebenfalls alle 20000  km/2 Jahre. Inspektion alle 2 Jahre. Reifendruck 1x pro Monat  kontrollieren.
> 
> ...


Nach Herstellerangaben. Alle 2 Jahre Inspektion finde ich nen bischen lang. Bremsflüssigkeit sollte gewechselt werden wenn der Wassergehalt zu hoch ist. Das kann auch schon nach einem halben Jahr sein. Reifen würde ich auch nicht länger als 6 Jahre fahren. Winterreifen 4 Jahre. Danach sind die so hart wie Holzreifen.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2014)

Ölwechsel 20.000/2Jahre ? Meiner bekommt den alle 10.000/3Monate  .


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Einen Diesel für Kurzstrecken zu kaufen ist suboptimal



Ja und? Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Juni 2014)

Ölwechselintervalle kommen auf den Motor an. Und halt sonst die Flüssigkeiten. Wobei die größeren Sachen eh meist von Werkstätten gemacht werden. (motor, getriebe öl usw) Es sind 14 Pflicht Theorie Stunden, ohne die bekommt man eig den Führerschein nicht. Wobei man auch 14 mal die selbe Unterrichtseinheit machen kannst, hauptsache du hast 14. Ist aber nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## killer196 (21. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ölwechselintervalle kommen auf den Motor an. Und halt sonst die Flüssigkeiten. Wobei die größeren Sachen eh meist von Werkstätten gemacht werden. (motor, getriebe öl usw) Es sind 14 Pflicht Theorie Stunden, ohne die bekommt man eig den Führerschein nicht. Wobei man auch 14 mal die selbe Unterrichtseinheit machen kannst, hauptsache du hast 14. Ist aber nicht empfehlenswert.



Stimmt bedingt. Du MUSST die fahrzeugspezifieschen stunden besuchen. Das heisst zb kannst du einheit 2 12x mal machen und dann 13+14.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. Juni 2014)

Es gibt doch diese Eselsbrücke: "WOLKEN" Wasser Oel (Öl) Luft Kraftstoff Elektrik Notfallset (Verbandskasten, Warndreieck, Westen usw.)

Das muss vor Fahrantritt überprüft werden. Dem Prüfer hat's gereicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Juni 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Stimmt bedingt. Du MUSST die fahrzeugspezifieschen stunden besuchen. Das heisst zb kannst du einheit 2 12x mal machen und dann 13+14.


 
Achja Sorry. Hatte ich vergessen das man die spezifischen Stunden machen muss. Aber ist so wieso Schwachsinn, ich habe noch nie gehört das einer 12x das selbe Thema gemacht hat.


----------



## Magogan (21. Juni 2014)

Ja, aber der Fahrlehrer hat einfach nicht mehr Theoriestunden mit uns gemacht. 18 hätte ich machen müssen, weil ich A1 und B zusammen gemacht habe. War die seltsamste Fahrschule, die man sich vorstellen kann, ich hatte nicht mal alle Sonderfahrten mit Motorrad gemacht, mein Fahrlehrer wollte wohl nicht... Also ich hab das nicht abgelehnt, die Stunden zu machen, er hat sie einfach nicht gemacht, sondern mich immer in der Stadt fahren lassen. Sogar die Überlandfahrt bestand aus 90 Minuten Herumfahren in der Stadt und 90 Minuten überland, wobei ich 45 Minuten davon nur dem Fahrlehrer hinterhergefahren bin, weil er schnell nach Hause wollte.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ölwechsel 20.000/2Jahre ? Meiner bekommt den alle 10.000/3Monate  .


 
Der Hersteller von meinen Motor gibt eine Wechselintervalle von 5000 Kilometer an. Das wären bei mir alle zwei Monate... zum Glück wird der Wagen im Endeffekt nur 5.000 Kilometer im Jahr bewegt. Die restlichen Kilometer muss das Alltagsauto schrubben das braucht nur alle 15.000 Kilometer frisches Öl.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2014)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit dem 1,7l CDTI im 111-Jahre-Astra Caravan (also '10)? Ich bin den neulich gefahren und fand das Teil mehr als enttäuschend. Bin sogar davor zu sagen, dass mein 1,4l Benziner besser geht als der 1,7l TDI (und das ist nicht der erste Diesel den ich fahre - ich bin den schon drehzahlmäßig im "geeigneten" Bereich gefahren). Zumindest musste ich mir zuvor nicht zwei (!) Sekunden vorher überlegen auszuscheren auf der Autobahn eh der Turbo meint "Och, ich begebe mich mal an die Arbeit"... Der 1,6l TDI im Golf 6 hat diese Charakteristik zumindest auch nicht, der 6er GTD/320d e46/... ebenfalls nicht. Bin ich vielleicht einen mit nem Defekt gefahren (~157.000 hatte der runter) ?


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja und? Was willst du mir damit sagen?



Das der Motor dadurch geschädigt wird und der DPF sich damit schnell festsetzen wird


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Das der Motor dadurch geschädigt wird und der DPF sich damit schnell festsetzen wird



Ja aber was hat das mit mir zu tun?

Abgesehen davon, das der Motor auch bei Kurzstrecke sehr lange hält und keineswegs gleich he geht...


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Juni 2014)

Heute vom Hardwareluxx bei mir an der halle nen treffen gemacht 

Golf 3 VR6
Mazda 6 GJ 2.0 Skyactive
BMW e36 328i Touring
BMW 520i e34 (Rally-Wagen für München-Barcelona Team Joshew)
BMW e30 318i
BMW M3 e30 von Manhart Racing
Nissan Pulsar GTi-R
Renault Megane
Peugeot 206 S16

Der Nissan ist echt ein fieser Koffer.. waren zu viert im Auto dafür dass er "nur" 230ps hat.. haste aber arg auffe Fresse bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Juni 2014)

Pulsar Gti R würde ich auch mal gerne Mitfahren. Is halt eher für schnelle Beschleunigung als Höchstgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2014)

Peugeot 206 S16 war mein "Traumauto" als ich den Führerschein gemacht habe - wurde dann vom 206 RC abgelöst.
Ich fand die damals (anno 2001) einfach toll


----------



## Mosed (22. Juni 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Es gibt doch diese Eselsbrücke: "WOLKEN" Wasser Oel (Öl) Luft Kraftstoff Elektrik Notfallset (Verbandskasten, Warndreieck, Westen usw.)
> 
> Das muss vor Fahrantritt überprüft werden. Dem Prüfer hat's gereicht.


 
Bei jedem Fahrtantritt wäre das aber etwas übertrieben, oder? Meinen die Prüfer das echt so?

Meine Einschätzung:

Wasser - ich denke kein halbwegs aktuelles Auto hat Probleme damit Kühlwasser zu verlieren. Oder ist Waschwasser gemeint? Wäre aber recht übertrieben, das bei jedem Fahrtantritt zu prüfen. Zumal man bei manchen Autos eh den Stand nicht sieht, sondern entweder ab und zu einfach was nachkippt oder wartet bis das Lämpchen angeht.
Oel - vielleicht beim jedem Tanken mal prüfen, sofern das Auto nicht eh selber den Ölstand meldet
Luft - Reifendruck? Auch eher beim Tanken. Wenn auch nicht jedesmal. Dafür braucht man ja eh ein Messgerät...
Kraftstoff - ok, das ist recht einfach zu "prüfen" 
Elektrik - ein vernünftiges Auto zeigt das an.  Ja, so mancher auf der Strasse, vor allem mit älterem Auto, sollte mal ab und zu nach den Rücklichtern schauen... 
Notfallset - was soll man da regelmäßig prüfen? Ob es geklaut wurde?  Das Ablaufdatum vom Verbandskasten könnte man sich als Termin im Kalender setzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juni 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wasser - ich denke kein halbwegs aktuelles Auto hat Probleme damit Kühlwasser zu verlieren.


 Und wenn man festgestellt hat das Kühlwasser fehlt bleibt eh nichts weiter als die fahrt zur Werkstatt. Von nachkippen wird es ja nicht wieder dicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn man festgestellt hat das Kühlwasser fehlt bleibt eh nichts weiter als die fahrt zur Werkstatt. Von nachkippen wird es ja nicht wieder dicht.


 
Dann wird mit Kühlerdichtmittel aufgefüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann wird mit Kühlerdichtmittel aufgefüllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Juni 2014)

Letzte Nacht mal nen Fahrradschlauch an Auspuff gehangen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QcVOYHsC94


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2014)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht mal nen Fahrradschlauch an Auspuff gehangen
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QcVOYHsC94


 



Aber mal zwei Anmerkungen:
- auf 4K hochgerendert ?!  wtf?
- KEIN MENSCH hat seinen Bildschirm hochkant !!!


----------



## hanssx2 (23. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem neuen C+CE Führerschein?

Als ich den gemacht habe hat der Schein 2k€ gekostet. Jetzt müsste ich 5 Schulungen a 7h machen. Kostenpunkt 100€ Schulung. Diese braucht man ja jetzt damit man Berufskraftfahrer sich nennen darf. 
Jetzt meine mein Vater, dass wir durch das frühe Führerschein machen fast 3k gespart hätten, da der Neue 5k kostet, denn es muss zum Schein noch eine IHK Prüfung gemacht werden. Um die brauchen zu können müssen vorher über 100h Schulung gemacht werden d.h der Schein dauert jetzt anstatt zwei Wochen wie bei mir vier Wochen :wtf:

Wer macht denn den dann noch?
Kann sich doch niemand leisten 5k € und jemand 4 Wochen lang freistellen( der muss ja auch Geld dafür bekommen,also noch mehr kosten)

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juni 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> Kann sich doch niemand leisten 5k € und jemand 4 Wochen lang freistellen( der muss ja auch Geld dafür bekommen,also noch mehr kosten)



Mal im Ernst, Fortbildung kostet halt Geld. In anderen Bereichen müssen auch Leute fortgebildet und nebenbei bezahlt werden. Als Berufskraftfahrer ist das Gehalt eh ziemlich dürftig, so dass da die Kosten für den Arbeitgeber unterm Strich doch eher gering sind - abgesehen davon jucken mich die Kosten für den Arbeitgeber nicht, die muss ja net ich bezahlen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (23. Juni 2014)

@Mosed  Du hast es erfasst. Vor jeder Fahrt alles zu prüfen, ist wirklich übertrieben. Aber so hat wenigstens alles auf dem Schirm, was man so am Auto überprüfen kann. Die Eselsbrücke "WOLKEN" soll eher daran erinnern, was am Auto überprüft werden muss.


----------



## hanssx2 (23. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, Fortbildung kostet halt Geld. In anderen Bereichen müssen auch Leute fortgebildet und nebenbei bezahlt werden. Als Berufskraftfahrer ist das Gehalt eh ziemlich dürftig, so dass da die Kosten für den Arbeitgeber unterm Strich doch eher gering sind - abgesehen davon jucken mich die Kosten für den Arbeitgeber nicht, die muss ja net ich bezahlen.



Du hast ja eine gesunde Einstellung dazu. Es ist mir klar das Fortbildung kostet aber das ist schon ziemlich heftig, denn wie es jetzt ist kostet es dem Arbeitgeber selbst bei geringeren Lohn (1900€)  mit steuern 2700€ Lohnkosten für den Fahrer und nochmal soviel für einen Ersatzfahrer, da die Maschine ja nicht stehen bleiben kann.
Einfach zu sagen die Kosten interessieren mich nicht, da ich sie nicht zahle ist sehr kurzsichtig, denn wenn ein Schein 10k€ kostet, dann fängt der Ag an sich das zu überlegen, ob er noch jemand zur Fahrschule schickt oder ob er nicht einfach auf einen Osteuropäer zurück greift


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2014)

Gibt doch jetzt schon genug die wegen der hohen Kosten auf Osteuropaeer zurueckgreifen.

Ich als normaler Autofahrer, der berufsbedingt oft durch ganz Deutschland faehrt, kann es nur begruessen wenn zumindest ein Teil der Leute die so riesige Maschinen bewegen vernuenftig ausgebildet sind.
Ob jeder Einzelne dies dann auch ordentlich umsetzt, ist ein eigenes Kapitel.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juni 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> Du hast ja eine gesunde Einstellung dazu. Es ist mir klar das Fortbildung kostet aber das ist schon ziemlich heftig, denn wie es jetzt ist kostet es dem Arbeitgeber selbst bei geringeren Lohn (1900€) mit steuern 2700€ Lohnkosten für den Fahrer und nochmal soviel für einen Ersatzfahrer, da die Maschine ja nicht stehen bleiben kann.
> Einfach zu sagen die Kosten interessieren mich nicht, da ich sie nicht zahle ist sehr kurzsichtig, denn wenn ein Schein 10k€ kostet, dann fängt der Ag an sich das zu überlegen, ob er noch jemand zur Fahrschule schickt oder ob er nicht einfach auf einen Osteuropäer zurück greift



Wenn ein Arbeitgeber wegen einmalig 10k€ rummacht, dann kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen. 

Dann wird eben auf Osteuropäer zurückgegriffen oder eben gleich auf osteuropäische Firmen, dann sind die deutschen Firmen halt weg. Ist für mich auch kein Thema wenn sich der Markt bereinigt. Solange die gemäß der Vorschriften unterwegs sind ist mir völlig egal wer da fährt. 

Vermutlich sind bzw. werden die Führerscheine ohnehin EU weit vereinheitlicht, so dass man ja um Geld zu sparen die Fahrer auch nach Osteuropa schicken kann um dort einen EU konformen Führerschein zu machen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

ach ihr habt hier aber probleme mit dem verbrauch und so,
nehmt es leicht die 7-15 liter sind doch wenig

meiner verbraucht z.b. von novi sad-beograd (landstrasse 93km) ca. 42liter super
den will hier glaub ich nichtmal jemand klauen bei dem verbrauch


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> meiner verbraucht z.b. von novi sad-beograd (landstrasse 93km) ca. 42liter super


 
Hast Du ein Loch im Tank?


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

nein ne 7500ccm V8 maschine aus dem jahr 1971
mit nur 340ps auf 2,2T aber mit ca. 850NM


----------



## Metalic (23. Juni 2014)

Da ist der Tankwart aber dein bester Freund  
Wenn ich mit dem Audi unterwegs bin brauche ich 6-7 Liter. Moped schluckt 8 bei ruhiger! Fahrweise :o


----------



## JC88 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich schaffe mit meinem V5 Golf derzeit 9 L.
Mein Quad mag gern so um die 9,5-10l bei "schwerem" Gelände


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Da ist der Tankwart aber dein bester Freund
> Wenn ich mit dem Audi unterwegs bin brauche ich 6-7 Liter.


 
 so wenig


ja der tankwart ist mein bester freund, 
hab den kofferraum einwenig augebaut das ich 200L + 40L reserve reinbekomme.

äusserlich schaut er wie sau aus,
aber ansonsten ist er top, und die 850nm will ich nichtmehr missen.

ich bin aktuell im urlaub osttour, sind ca. 3400km,
rechne es dir aus was mich der sprit alleine kostet bei ca. 45L auf 100km bei 1,10euro
(hier auch strassenbedingt, zuhause braucht er ca. 40l landstrasse)

aber mein kleiner liebling hat jetzt schon 1,6mill. km seit seiner "geburt" runter,
und läuft und läuft unnnnd läuft 


kleiner spruch von nem freund:
bei heutigen autos hat das auto den totalschaden und der baum n kratzer,
bei den alten hat man n kratzer und der baum hat nen totalschaden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> kleiner spruch von nem freund:
> bei heutigen autos hat das auto den totalschaden und der baum n kratzer,
> bei den alten hat man n kratzer und der baum hat nen totalschaden


 
Eher andersrum 
Guck dir mal ein alte Autos bei Crashtests an, vorallem Amis.
Kleines, augenöffnendes Beispiel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joMK1WZjP7g


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eher andersrum
> Guck dir mal ein alte Autos bei Crashtests an, vorallem Amis.
> Kleines, augenöffnendes Beispiel: Crash Test 1959 Chevrolet Bel Air VS. 2009 Chevrolet Malibu (Frontal Offset) IIHS 50th Anniversary - YouTube


 
1. du vergleichst hier falsch 59er 

2. ab ca. bj. 65 schiebts denn motor unter den fahrraum
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
die neun alu autos halten rein garnix aus, ich bin mit meinem mal gegen nen kleines pfläzchen mit 10cm stamm durchmesser gefahren die stoßstange hatte ne delle

mit den neuen fährst gegen ne schneestange und der motorraum ist verzogen.

nur weil beim crashtest mehr chancen hast zu überleben heist das nicht das die alu kisten heute mehr aushalten,
es zeigt nur das die überlebenschance grösser ist,
aber das auto kannst danach wegschmeissen.

wenn ich mit 60 gegen ne schnestange fahre gibts ne delle an der stoßstange
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ich würd mall behaupten durch die neuen alu autos fahr ich mit leichten verletzungen seitlich durch.

mal nen livecrash bei ca. 50kmh zwischen nem skoda 2008er und nem 71 challenger erlebt?
der skoda war schrottreif und der fahrer schwer verletzt der fahrer des challenger hatte ne gehirnerschütterung, platzwunde am kopf und der wagen hatte folgendes: stoßstange war weg, der kühler war kaputt

fahrer des dodge war mein vater, ich war beifahrer,
der skoda fahrer sein bruder wir waren nach leoben (AT) unterwegs und durch nen ampelfehler sind wir ihm voll in die seite rein

ich hatte ein wenig kopfschmerzen,
Aber ende gut alles gut mein onkel ist aus dem krankenhaus 2 tage später abgehauen und kam am nachmitag zum clubtreffen 

und hat sich promt einen rx7 auf der aukion ersteiger,
wir haben n teil gesponsort
(auch nicht stabiler als ein skoda, aber wenigstens mal was gutes)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

keine sorge ich bin kein ami fanboy, 
meine lieblingsautos sind Volvo 850, Honda Crx/Nsx, Toyota Supra, Mazda rx7 --4 fach rotor 
also ein klassischer import liebhaber, nur mein Crx ist noch nicht strassentauglich,
fahwerk, aufhängung alles schrott


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2014)

Lieber Auto wegschmeißen als Radieschen von unten angucken.


----------



## moe (23. Juni 2014)

@AMD: Hast du dich verschrieben, oder hat der wirklich schon 1,6mio km runter?
Redest du hier vom gesamten Fahrzeug oder nur vom Motor? Was wurde am Motor gemacht?


----------



## Mosed (23. Juni 2014)

@AMD: Einzelbeispiele sind nicht repräsentativ. Die Überlebenschance ist bei neuen Autos viel höher und das Verletzungsrisiko niedriger. Klar gibt es Fälle, wo es auch andersherum sein kann. Es gibt auch Unfälle, bei denen es besser ist nicht angeschnallt zu sein...

Bei einem Unfall entsteht eine gewisse Kraft. Gibt die Karosserie des Autos dabei stark nach (ohne dabei den Fahrer zu verletzen) bekommt der Fahrer umso weniger Kraft ab. Ist die Karosserie sehr steif, bekommt der Fahrer umso mehr Kraft ab.
Deshalb ist die Karosserie aktueller Autos ja so weich und es entsteht schnell ein Totalschaden. Lieber die Karosserie nimmt die Kraft auf als der Mensch.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> viel text


  um das gings eig. nicht, ich wollte nur sagen die leute sollen sich nicht bei nem verbrauch unter 20L so aufregen



moe schrieb:


> @AMD: Hast du dich verschrieben, oder hat der wirklich schon 1,6mio km runter?
> Redest du hier vom gesamten Fahrzeug oder nur vom Motor? Was wurde am Motor gemacht?


 
der buick hat gesammt 1,6mill. km runter, 
nur die innenausstatung + plattfedern bzw. vorne wurde es durch ein kw gewinde + ne kohlenfaser antirebswelle geändert.

motor,getriebe, karosserie usw. alles original sogar der lack
ich bin 2. besitzer

importiert wurde er aus detroit von mittlerweile nem rentner der bei GM gearbeitet hat.


am liebsten hätt ich nen honda Nsx (jahr egal) aber gebraucht um die 20 000+ ist zuviel,
in meinem Crx stcken erst 5 000euro


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2014)

Geht es um den Ofen auf Deinem Avatar-Bild? Was ist das für einer, ein Buick Electra? Und was ist der mittlerweile wert?


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Geht es um den Ofen auf Deinem Avatar-Bild? Was ist das für einer, ein Buick Electra? Und was ist der mittlerweile wert?


 das ist n rivera boattail 71, n electra wär ganz geil aber nur 1. hand

keinen bzw. grad mal 9 000euro, das ist mir zu persöhnlich zu wenig weil ich ihn ins herz geschlossen hab,
klar er "vebraucht ein wenig mehr bzw. 20Liter mehr als der Crx eines freundes der 420ps auf 900kg hat" 
und so aber ein auto das mir so treu ist dafür gibts keinen wert.
 es wäre viel zu machen das der ne H zulassung bekommen würde

er war mein 1. fahrbereites auto


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2014)

Sorry,  aber ich glaube dir nicht, dass irgendein Auto 1 600 000 km  schafft.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sorry,  aber ich glaube dir nicht, dass irgendein Auto 1 600 000 km  schafft.


 
fail, n merce 200 diesel geht auch bis ca. 2mil+ km, der wird bevorzugt in bulgarien als taxi genutzt,
aber sei nur verblendet von dem 200 000km da ist das auto schrott

genau das selbe mit dem santana (von VW) da gibt es liebehaber stücke die haben 1mill+ km runter

damals hat man haltbare autos gebaut, 
und nicht so wie heute smartphones das die nach 2 jahren keinen wert mehr haben

sogar der 92er 3er meiner mutter hat heute ca. 600 000km,
die meisten neuen schaffen mit müh und not noch die 300 000km


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Juni 2014)

Es gibt genug alte Autos, die so viel haben. Ein Volvo fährt in den USA mit 10 Millionen meilen rum. Der Porsche mit der höchsten Laufleistung hat 6 mio meilen runter. Vor allem die Amis haben ja auch wenig leistung pro ccm. Und dadurch qird die langlebigkeit auch erhöht.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vor allem die Amis haben ja auch wenig leistung pro ccm. Und dadurch qird die langlebigkeit auch erhöht.


 das ist es ja, meiner 7500ccm hat 340ps,
und die motoren wurden noch stabiler gebaut als die alu motoren heute mit beschichtungen


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sorry,  aber ich glaube dir nicht, dass irgendein Auto 1 600 000 km  schafft.


 
Mit der richtigen Wartung halte ich das für machbar. Fahr mal in Berlin mit nem Taxi, da kannst Du einige Karren auf dem Weg in Richtung 1 Million km sehen. Ich wollte letztens erst ein Bild machen als mich so ein alter MB 124 vom Bahnhof mitgenommen hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> fail, n merce 200 diesel geht auch bis ca. 2mil+ km, der wird bevorzugt in bulgarien als taxi genutzt,
> aber sei nur verblendet von dem 200 000km da ist das auto schrott
> 
> damals hat man haltbare autos gebaut,
> ...


 
Ja das gibts, das ist dann aber nicht der erste Motor, nicht das erste Getriebe, ...   Den Rekord hält mWn ein Mercedes 240D aus Griechenland,  der hat angeblich 4,6M Km.  In der Zeit hat er aber drei Motoren gehabt,  im Schnitt haben die also auch nicht so lange gehalten. 

Ein Auto ist heute tatsächlich zum größten Teil ein rollendes Handy, das stimmt.  Aber wieso sollten die so extrem schnell verschleißen?  

Und der Wertverlust liegt nicht daran, aus welcher Generation ein Auto stammt.  Wenn da 600 000 auf dem Tacho stehen, kauft das so oder so keiner mehr.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mit der richtigen Wartung halte ich das für  machbar. Fahr mal in Berlin Taxi, da kannst Du einige Karren auf dem Weg  in Richtung 1 Million km sehen.


der motor eines autos das man lieb hat ist wie ein kleines kind mit viel power

@Stryke7

Falsch, kannst gerne wenn ich zuhause bin meinen motor auschauen, sogar die pleul,
da ist das fertigungsdatum eingepresst



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und der Wertverlust liegt nicht daran, aus  welcher Generation ein Auto stammt.  Wenn da 600 000 auf dem Tacho  stehen, kauft das so oder so keiner mehr.


 
genau deshalb wirst du Nieeeee einen echten oldi besitzen 



BTT:
das auto mit den meisten killometer was getunt war und noch den stock motor hatte war in schweden ganz im norden,
ein volvo 242 @540ps mit 1,8mill. km

und n starkes tuning war ein 850TR mit 720ps direkt in stockholm 1,4mill. km

für nen gut erhaltenen 850TR würd ich bis auf riviera alles was ich ba hergeben inkl. wohnung,
da wär ichlieber obdachlos mit gut erhaltenem 850TR


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> genau deshalb wirst du nen oldi besitzen


 
wie meinst du das?


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

ein fehler am handy


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

Das nen Motor ohne Reparatur 1 Mil km schafft, ist extreme Glückssache. Außerdem geht das nur, wenn er immer warm ist, wie bei einem Taxi. 600-700tkm ist möglich, da kenne ich etliche Taxis. Allerdings laufen die dann auch so. Um ein Auto auf 1Mil km zu bekommen muss man allein das Fahrwerk schon einige Male durcherneuert haben. Ein Getriebe überlebt normalerweise auch nicht so lange. Wenn überhaubt nen Automat mit Wandler und ohne Überbrückungskupplung. Nur dann ist von Schaltkomfort nichts mehr zu spüren.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur dann ist von Schaltkomfort nichts mehr zu spüren.


 
ja das getriebe ist nichtmehr gut, aber wer braucht schlatkomfort,
wenn man 850nm an der hinterachse hat.

3 gang automatik und ich zieh in der nähe meiner stadt am berg auf der geraden mit 130-140kmh hoch,
wo motoräder bis zur nächsten kurve 160-180 draufbekommen,
der riviera geht so oder so nicht mehr als ca. 190 

wenn ich zuhause bin hab ich hinten (verboten) mittlere slicks drauf

so im urlaub hab ich atm conti. gt drauf mit nur 0.6mm profil,
bis 0,2mm zugelassen kosten aber sehr viel der reifen 400euro/stk


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

Was bringen einem 850nm Motordrehmoment, wenn die Übersetzung so lang sein muss, dass das Raddrehmoment nicht mehr ist als bei einem normalen Auto auch? Denn schließlich bestimmt das Raddrehmoment die Beschleunigung und nicht das Motordrehmoment.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was bringen einem 850nm Motordrehmoment, wenn die Übersetzung so lang sein muss, dass das Raddrehmoment nicht mehr ist als bei einem normalen Auto auch? Denn schließlich bestimmt das Raddrehmoment die Beschleunigung und nicht das Motordrehmoment.


 
es reicht wie beschrieb 20-40kmh am berg hinter nem motorrad zu sein.

abgesehen davon hat man für die "alten" das sperrdiff. das bringt bei berg rennen gegen "moderne"autos sehr viel.

ich finde es angenehm wenn man das diff sperren kann,
und nicht wie heute wenn überhaupt prozent angeben kann


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> es reicht wie beschrieb 20-40kmh am berg hinter nem motorrad zu sein.
> 
> abgesehen davon hat man für die "alten" das sperrdiff. das bringt bei berg rennen gegen "moderne"autos sehr viel


 Naja so ne 125er geht auch nicht so gut. 

Nen Sperrdiff bringt nur in Kurven wirkliche Vorteile. Abgesehen davon das so ein Ammi Schiff mit die geringste Kurvengeschwindigkeit von allen PKWs auf deutschen Straßen hat. Für Bergrennen würde ich eher was schnelles nehmen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja so ne 125er geht auch nicht so gut.
> 
> Nen Sperrdiff bringt nur in Kurven wirkliche Vorteile. Abgesehen davon das so ein Ammi Schiff mit die geringste Kurvengeschwindigkeit von allen PKWs auf deutschen Straßen hat. Für Bergrennen würde ich eher was schnelles nehmen.


 
sperr bringt sich viel bei der kurven ausfahrt, ich hoffe du weisst was ein sperrbares diff ist.
in der kurve ist es bedingt ein nachteil ausser man will drifts machen


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

Logisch weis ich was das ist, ich kann dir nämlich das Diff auseinander nehmen und instandsetzen.  (Diff Öl stinkt so dermaßen wiederlich...)

In der Kurve ist nen Sperrdiff deutlich in Vorteil, da man auch noch Kraft auf die Straße bekommt und nicht das kurveninnere Rad durchdreht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ja das getriebe ist nichtmehr gut, aber wer braucht schlatkomfort,
> wenn man 850nm an der hinterachse hat.
> 
> 3 gang automatik und ich zieh in der nähe meiner stadt am berg auf der geraden mit 130-140kmh hoch,
> ...


 
Du hast 850NM am Motor und davon genehmigt sich der Wandler bestimmt die Hälfte 
Die Dinger kommen doch mit Serienmotoren und den unterirdisch schlechten Getrieben fast nicht aus dem Quark. Viel Gebrüll um nix.
Aber klasse, dass du 'ne 125er abgezogen hast 

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass ich mit meinem Z4 (2.5i 192PS) da locker mithalten kann.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Lieber Auto wegschmeißen als Radieschen von unten angucken.



Zustimmung


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du hast 850NM am Motor und davon genehmigt sich der Wandler bestimmt die Hälfte
> Die Dinger kommen doch mit Serienmotoren und den unterirdisch schlechten Getrieben fast nicht aus dem Quark. Viel Gebrüll um nix.
> Aber klasse, dass du 'ne 125er abgezogen hast


 
Falsch, kennst z.b. die zugkraft eines chevi apache mit ner 6,8l maschine mit 3 gang,
ca. 14T wenn er sie vom stand wegbekommt



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In der Kurve ist nen Sperrdiff deutlich in Vorteil, da man auch noch  Kraft auf die Straße bekommt und nicht das kurveninnere Rad durchdreht.


 bedingt falsch von was du ausgehst, wenn das diff gesperrt ist, dreht das kurven innere rad durch

deshalb ist ein gesperrptes diff im beschleunigen auf der geraden besser da beide räder synchron drehen


----------



## watercooled (23. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das nen Motor ohne Reparatur 1 Mil km schafft, ist extreme Glückssache. Außerdem geht das nur, wenn er immer warm ist, wie bei einem Taxi. 600-700tkm ist möglich, da kenne ich etliche Taxis. Allerdings laufen die dann auch so. Um ein Auto auf 1Mil km zu bekommen muss man allein das Fahrwerk schon einige Male durcherneuert haben. Ein Getriebe überlebt normalerweise auch nicht so lange. Wenn überhaubt nen Automat mit Wandler und ohne Überbrückungskupplung. Nur dann ist von Schaltkomfort nichts mehr zu spüren.


 
Haste recht. Vor ein paar Wochen im Taxi saß ich in einer B Klasse mit 642k auf der Uhr.
Den Auto hat man irgendwie angemerkt das es nicht mehr fahren will


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> Falsch, kennst z.b. die zugkraft eines chevi apache mit ner 6,8l maschine mit 3 gang,
> ca. 14T wenn er sie vom stand wegbekommt


 
Zugkraft mag ja sein, kommt trotzdem alles andere als zügig vorwärts.



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> bedingt falsch von was du ausgehst, wenn das diff gesperrt ist, dreht das kurven innere rad durch
> 
> *deshalb ist ein gesperrptes diff im beschleunigen auf der geraden besser da beide räder synchron drehen*



Nein, auf der Geraden, bei gleichem Griplevel an der HA, gibt es zwischen Sperrdiff und offenem Diff nahezu keine Unterschiede.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass ich mit meinem Z4 (2.5i 192PS) da locker mithalten kann.


Im Netz steht 





> 0-60 mph 8.4 sec


 Das sollte der Bimmer schaffen.  Spätestens wenn sich die erste Kurve am Horizont andeutet, wirst du dich wundern warum der nicht mehr im Rückspiegel auftaucht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Netz steht  Das sollte der Bimmer schaffen.  Spätestens wenn sich die erste Kurve am Horizont andeutet, wirst du dich wundern warum der nicht mehr im Rückspiegel auftaucht.


 
Genau 
6,9s braucht der z4 übrigens.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA, du tauchst hier auf und erzählst hier einen vom Pferd und versuchst auf eine Art und Weise die den höchsten Drang des Fremdschämens aufwallen lässt andere Nutzer (die durchaus was auf dem Kasten haben) für dumm dastehen zu lassen. Ist doof, merkste selber?


----------



## dsdenni (23. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Genau
> 6,9s braucht der z4 übrigens.



Du hast ja auch ein geiles beweisvideo dafür. Der Z4 klingt einfach so geil mit der Downpipe


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Haste recht. Vor ein paar Wochen im Taxi saß ich in einer B Klasse mit 642k auf der Uhr.
> Den Auto hat man irgendwie angemerkt das es nicht mehr fahren will


 Der OM640 ist aber auch im Neuzustand nicht für seine Laufkultur bekannt.  Wenn du den Motor im Leerlauf laufen lässt und dann den Kraftstofffilter aus der Halterung nimmst, (die Schläuche sind lang genug) kannst du dort einen Becher reintun und darin einen super Milchshake machen!  Trotz das der so wackelt gibts fast keine Probleme mit aufgescheuerten Kabeln oder gebrochenen Teilen. Erstaunlich gut gebaut!

Der Motor muss nur regelnmäßig Volldampf bekommen, sonst kann man Mischgehäuse und AGR Ventil regelmäßig machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch ein geiles beweisvideo dafür. Der Z4 klingt einfach so geil mit der Downpipe


 
Nicht Downpipe, straight Pipe


----------



## dsdenni (23. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht Downpipe, straight Pipe



Entschuldige hab ich wohl vertauscht


----------



## Verminaard (23. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> .... höchsten Drang des Fremdschämens aufwallen lässt ....


 
Haben doch hier Andere auch ganz gut drauf. Beste Gesellschaft. Verstehe nicht wieso du das extra ansprichst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht Downpipe, straight Pipe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht Downpipe, straight Pipe


 
Gibts einen Link zum Video?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Juni 2014)

Meet the Million-Mile Porsche 356 Daily Driver | Petrolicious

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oxAjgq24Ts


Schöne Story


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Gibts einen Link zum Video?


 
Ja, aber von der Tonqualität nicht wirlich gut, da Handymic. Schneidet viel von dem Bass einfach komplett weg.
2003 BMW Z4 2.5i 0-100 - YouTube Un dda war auch noch das Verdeck offen 
Z4 2.5i Straight Pipes - YouTube

In echt diesem recht ähnlich: 2007 BMW Z4 3.0si Custom Magnaflow Exhaust - YouTube
Nur nicht ganz so dumpf, da ich den Querschnitt der AGA nicht erhöht habe.

Den ESD hab ich übrigens drin gelassen, sonst würde der exakt genauso wie hier klingen, was doch deutlich zu laut wäre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J31z1tHzMg


----------



## AMD4EVA (23. Juni 2014)

den buick hab ich sehr wohl noch,
Aber egal der zieht genug,


----------



## ErbsenPommes (23. Juni 2014)

Oh man, vor einiger Zeit konnte man hier noch ein bisschen mitlesen und diskutieren aber das scheint ja jetzt auch nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
Ich sag nichts mehr dazu


----------



## watercooled (23. Juni 2014)

Freut sich mit mir eigentlich noch jemand das während der WM jeden Tag 2 folgen TopGear kommen? 
Ich meine das Fußballzeugs ist mir egal aber das finde ich eine geile Aktion von DMAX


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2014)

Fußball? Ist das dieser Sport, wo man die ganze Zeit gegen einen Ball tritt und auch manchmal gegen andere Beine? Damit hab ich auch nix am Hut. Man kann wärend diesen Fußballspielen immer gut Auto fahren. Sind dann super leer die Straßen.

Sport1 hat ja auch lieber Fußball übertragen, anstatt 24h Rennen. Zum Glück gab es den Live Stream. Fußball gibt es jede Woche, 24h Rennen nur einmal in Jahr. Ich finde da sollte man Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und ich bekomme 3 Punkte weil ich sage das jemand geistigen Dünn...naja verbreitet
> 
> Freut sich mit mir eigentlich noch jemand das während der WM jeden Tag 2 folgen TopGear kommen?
> Ich meine das Fußballzeugs ist mir egal aber das finde ich eine geile Aktion von DMAX



Joa - Receiver hat die dementsprechende Programmierung erhalten.
Sind aber viele Wdh dabei.
Heute kam die Folge mit The Stig alias Schumi.
Mal hoffen das Schumi wieder so gesund wird


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Netz steht  Das sollte der Bimmer schaffen.


 
8,4 Sek ist schon süß für "850nm" und 340PS.  Da liege ich mit popligen 178nm drunter. 
Aber so Amikisten sind nicht zum schnell fahren, es sind schöne Autos keine Frage. Aber sie ziehen keine Wurst vom Brot.


----------



## watercooled (24. Juni 2014)

Wiegt auch 3 mal weniger und hat keinen Wandler der die ganzen Newtonmeter nach Untertupfingen ableitet


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2014)

Drei mal weniger ist übertrieben, ziemlich genau die Hälfte. 
Aber das Drehmoment am Motor sagt halt rein gar nichts über die Beschleunigung aus, leider gibt es viele Leute die das einfach nicht verstehen (wollen?). Aber Ami Kisten sind wie gesagt eh nicht zum schnell fahren gebaut...


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juni 2014)

Die Alten schon, aber die Corvette C06 zieht richtig geil durch mit dem Hubraum.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Juni 2014)

Es gibt keine C06. Nur die Modellreihe C6 und das Modell Z06


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2014)

Die hat aber auch die richtigen Voraussetzungen wie wenig Gewicht, gute Fahrwerksabstimmung und einen drehfreudigen Motor ohne steinzeit Automatik.


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> steinzeit Automatik.


 lieber massive steinzeit technik,
als neuen allu müll


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2014)

Ab hier (eigentlich schon früher) endet die Diskussion. 
Mit solchen Aussagen ist es nicht möglich, eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> lieber massive steinzeit technik,
> als neuen allu müll


 Bitte schaffe dann doch auch mal deinen PC ab und kehre zurück zu eniac und co.   

Dann wären doch alle glücklicher ...



Edit:

Um nochmal auf die 8,4s mit angeblichen 850NM zurückzukommen:   Ein Golf mit 1,4l Maschine ist schneller ...   Und das sind schon nur noch Spielzeugmotoren.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juni 2014)

Die 850 scheinen ohnehin etwas hoch gegriffen zu sein, laut diversen Angaben im Netz hat der Buick Motor 510 ft-lbf, was (laut Umrechnungstools) etwa 690NM entspricht.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2014)

Für 850Nm bei nem Steinzeitsauger benötigt man dann doch auch unter normalen Umständen etwas mehr Hubraum. Ich denke bei 9l aufwärts wäre es dann so langsam möglich.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> lieber massive steinzeit technik,
> als neuen allu müll


 
Bist wohl auch einer von der Sorte für die alles was sie selber besitzen/ fahren das Beste ist und der Rest nur beschissen, oder? Die Z06 ist ein sehr zuverlässiges Fahrzeug, mindestens so zuverlässig wie deiner und ganz ehrlich?

Mir ist eine Z06 lieber als son alter Stahlmüll der nicht vom Fleck kommt, säuft wie ein Loch und sich fährt wie ne Schauckel.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> säuft wie ein Loch und sich fährt wie ne Schauckel.



Du verstehst das nicht, der Geradeauslauf bei so ner Kiste ist top...sogar in der Kurve!


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2014)

Hatten wir nicht neulich das Thema Blitzer bei 80 auf der Autobahn ?

Braunschweig: Frust ist ein schlechter Mitfahrer - Mit knapp 200 auf der Stadtautobahn unterwegs | Polipress.de


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du verstehst das nicht, der Geradeauslauf bei so ner Kiste ist top...sogar in der Kurve!


 
Made my Day 

Ähnlich gut wie mein alltime favorite:

"Ich möchte schlafend sterben wie mein Opa, nicht schreiend und kreischend wie sein Beifahrer"


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2014)

Ich sollte anfangen Lotto zu spielen ... Vor drei Wochen kam bei mir der Zahnriemensatz neu und eben gerade (nach knapp 3100km) ist mir die Wasserpumpe um die Ohren geflogen ...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2014)

Gibt es noch Autos wo man die nicht direkt mit dem Riemen neu macht?


----------



## watercooled (24. Juni 2014)

Ist doch auch meistens ein Set aus Riemen, Spannern und Wapu.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Autos wo man die nicht direkt mit dem Riemen neu macht?


 
Ja die neuen BMW Motoren, die haben naemlich garkeine Mechanisch angetriebene Wasserpumpe mehr


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2014)

Das ist ja gerade der "Witz" . Das war das angesprochene Set...


----------



## watercooled (24. Juni 2014)

Bekommst auf den Einbau keine Garantie oder sowas? Vlt wars ja ein Einbaufehler (zu viel Spannung, etc.)


----------



## keinnick (24. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich sollte anfangen Lotto zu spielen ... Vor drei Wochen kam bei mir der Zahnriemensatz neu und eben gerade (nach knapp 3100km) ist mir die Wasserpumpe um die Ohren geflogen ...


 
Also eine neue WP hat direkt den Geist aufgegeben?  Ich glaube Du solltest mal bei Deiner Werkstatt vorstellig werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich sollte anfangen Lotto zu spielen ... Vor drei Wochen kam bei mir der Zahnriemensatz neu und eben gerade (nach knapp 3100km) ist mir die Wasserpumpe um die Ohren geflogen ...


 Ui, das muss aber nen mächtiger Schaden gewesen sein.  Ich hab noch von keinem Kunden gehört das die Pumpe bis in den Innenraum gekommen ist und ihm am Ohr vorbeigeflogen ist. 

Naja ist doch top das die jetzt kaputt geht. Du musst nur das Auto da hinstellen und die richten das wieder. Teile und Arbeit sind ja in der Ersatzteilgarantie mit inbegriffen. Wenn du das bei VW hast machen lassen und du Mobilitätsgarantie hast, dann ist sogar der Leihwagen kostenlos. (soweit ich die Regelung von VW kenne...) Wenn der Motor dadurch jetzt zufällig *pfeif* mit kaputt gegangen wär, dann hätte das die Ersatzteilgarantie auch mit übernommen.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2014)

War direkt da und die Tage wirds gemacht. Ärgerlich isses trotzdem .


----------



## fctriesel (24. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Autos wo man die nicht direkt mit dem Riemen neu macht?


Ja, z.B. bei meinem 1.9TDI aus der Steinzeit der 90er Jahre macht man die nicht mit, da diese nicht vom Zahnriemen sondern vom Keilriemen angetrieben wird.
So ist meine nun 405tkm verbaut.


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. Juni 2014)

wo ihr eure 8,4sec aus den fingern saugt ist mir seltsam, 
ich hab nirgends geschrieben das das stock getriebe nicht an der übersetzung verändert wurde 


1. bis 35 mph (meilen pro stunde)
2. bis 65mph
3. k.a. noch nicht schneller als 95mph bzw. ca. 150kmh gefahren



Beam39 schrieb:


> sich fährt wie ne Schauckel.



interessant wusste garnicht das KW müll ist, 
naja jedenfalls besser als das bilstein spielzeug


----------



## watercooled (24. Juni 2014)

Das Gegenteil war aber auch nicht der Fall.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> wo ihr eure 8,4sec aus den fingern saugt ist mir seltsam,



Die findet man im Netz. Ich frage mich da eher wo deine angeblichen 850Nm her kommen.



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ich hab nirgends geschrieben das das stock getriebe nicht an der übersetzung verändert wurde



Aber auch nicht dass etwas verändert wurde , ego geht man erstmal vom Serienzustand aus.

Hier jetzt anderen vorzuwerfen sie würden sich Dinge aus den Fingern saugen und Umstände die keiner weiß nicht miteinbeziehen ist mehr als entberlich.


----------



## Joselman (24. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> interessant wusste garnicht das KW müll ist,
> naja jedenfalls besser als das bilstein spielzeug




Ein Bilstein B16 PSS10 ist also Spielzeug. Die Aussage bezieht sich ja auf Bilstein generell. Man merkt da spricht der Fachmann!


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. Juni 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich da eher wo deine angeblichen 850Nm her kommen.


 
das war ein fehler meinerseits, wohl zuviel getrunken gehabt,
bei der letzten messung waren es ca. 740nm


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> das war ein fehler meinerseits, wohl zuviel getrunken gehabt,
> bei der letzten messung waren es ca. 740nm


 
Messprotokoll bitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir erscheint die ganze Story mehr als fragwürdig.
Auch wenn ich mir die Rüstung voll gekippt und trotzdem noch einen vernünftigen Satzbau hinbekommen hätte, würde ich mich beim Drehmoment meines Autos nicht um, in deinem Fall, 110NM versehen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. Juni 2014)

täuschen ist menschlich, ausser du bist jetzt n bender oder so,
dann verständlich

reich ich in 14-16 tagen nach, im urlaub wirds schwierig


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2014)

Klar, man wird als Lügner enttarnt und rudert dann Schritt für Schritt zurück. Morgen wars nen Tretauto. Don't feed the troll...


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2014)

Mich würd mal interessieren was für nen KW Fahrwerk da verbaut ist.


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. Juni 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Klar, man wird als Lügner enttarnt und rudert dann Schritt für Schritt zurück. Morgen wars nen Tretauto. Don't feed the troll...


 
lol naja mein buick wird dann wohl das tretauto sein


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juni 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren was für nen KW Fahrwerk da verbaut ist.


 
Würd ich auch gern wissen, in der Kiste! Das wird sich noch beschissener fahren als Originalzustand, wenn dem so ist..


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren was für nen KW Fahrwerk da verbaut ist.


 KW 'murrica edition


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juni 2014)

Mal was anderes. Mein Freund meinte irgendwas von das die Klimaanlagentechnik erneuert wird bzw. ein komplett neues System eingeführt wird, ohne Kühlmittel. Näheres konnte er mir aber nicht erzählen "nur gehört" meinte er. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

Jow, 1234yf soll gegen das r134a getauscht werden. Aber ohne uns von Daimler!  Wir weigern uns, weil das neue Kältemittel zu gefährlich ist. Nen paar haben sich Daimler auch angeschlossen. Ein paar andere Hersteller bauen 1234yf schon ein. Bei Daimler gab es mal ein paar B-Klassen und SL, die wurden aber mitlerweile alle wieder auf r134a zurückgebaut.

Ich vermute daher das CO² als neues Kältemittel kommen wird.

Honeywell und Dupont, die einzigen beiden Hersteller für 1234yf meinen es sei ungefährlich.  Allerdings fängt deine Karre nach einem Unfall nach Autobahnfahrt sofort lichterloh an zu brennen, weil ein heißer Krümmer ausreicht um 1234yf zu entflammen. Und der Kondensator sitzt weiterhin vor dem Kühler und geht bei einem kleinen Unfall auch mit Sicherheit wie sonst auch sofort kaputt. Außerdem entsteht Flussäure beim verbrennen von 1234yf. Wenn du davon zu viel schnupperst, kippst du direkt tot um.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juni 2014)

Bringt das irgendwelche Vorteile mit sich?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (24. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bringt das irgendwelche Vorteile mit sich?



Besser für die Umwelt, meine ich.


----------



## Exception (24. Juni 2014)

Das 1234yf ist hochgiftig, kann sich bei einem Unfall entzünden und tödliche Flusssäure entsteht. 
CO2 ist ungiftig und völlig unproblematisch. Allerdings verdient die Chemie Lobby nichts daran, daher sollte 1234yf durchgedrückt werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bringt das irgendwelche Vorteile mit sich?


 Mehr Geld für Honeywell und Dupont.
Die Ozonschicht wird angeblich nicht so stark belastet, weil der GWP Wert von 1234yf deutlich geringer ist als der von r134a. Das ist angeblich der Grund warum es eingeführt werden soll.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juni 2014)

War mir klar dass das son Schwachsinn sein wird. Klima ganz ohne Kühlmittel sollte bisschen schwierig werden in nem Fahrzeug.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Würd ich auch gern wissen, in der Kiste! Das wird sich noch beschissener fahren als Originalzustand, wenn dem so ist..


 
Ja vorallem waere es interessant weil KW offiziel kein Fahrwerk für nen Buick hat geschweige den für nen Riviera.

BTW Das auf dem Avatarbild ist kein 71er, das ist ein 72er, zu erkennen an den "Hörnern" auf der Stossstange. 

Aber die schwammige Lenkung wird perfekt zum Schwammigen Fahrwerk passen, gepaart mit dem Sofasitzgefühl denkt man eher man Steuert einen Ozeandampfer


----------



## winner961 (24. Juni 2014)

Naja ist eben ab und zu wie Daimler fahren  nur noch indirekter


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2014)

Ja wie nen Daimler, aber nur wenn du den Schwimmfaehig machst, mit ner Schiffschraube versiehst und damit dann auf nem See rumtuckerst


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Naja ist eben ab und zu wie Daimler fahren  nur noch indirekter


 Lange keinen Daimler mehr gefahren, wa?  Die modernen sind straffer abgestimmt als Opa sein Golf+.


----------



## winner961 (24. Juni 2014)

Doch Bad das war nur Spaß  ch fahr zwar meist keine echten Daimler sondern eher AMG's und deshalb kenne ich meist nur die alten Modelle. Und die sind aber immer noch besser steuerbar und haltbarer als solche US Schlachtschiffe.


----------



## dekay55 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub er meint eher sowas wie nen Strich 8, 116er oder 126er, die sind ja schon relativ am schwimmen. Grad leztere waren doch jene die ohnehin nen zu schwaches Fahrwerk hatten für das hohe gewicht was mit Federbrüchen bedankt wurde, oder verwechsel ich die grad mit ner anderen baureihe ?


----------



## watercooled (24. Juni 2014)

Müsste diese abartig hässliche kantige S Klasse sein.

Die aktuelle A Klasse finde ich zB zu hart für ein Serienauto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Müsste diese abartig hässliche kantige S Klasse sein.
> 
> Die aktuelle A Klasse finde ich zB zu hart für ein Serienauto.


 Zu hart?   Also wirklich. Die ist nen wirklich nicht zu hart für ein Serienauto.  Die ist endlich mal schön straff abgestimmt das man auch mal eine Kurve  damit fahren kann.  Wenn du jetzt gesagt hättest das ein SLS zu hart ist, dann hätte ich das noch durchgehen lassen. Der ist wirklich nicht für lange Ulaubsfahrten gedacht. Damit merkt man wirklich jedes Steinchen.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint eher sowas wie nen Strich 8,  116er oder 126er, die sind ja schon relativ am schwimmen. Grad leztere  waren doch jene die ohnehin nen zu schwaches Fahrwerk hatten für das  hohe gewicht was mit Federbrüchen bedankt wurde, oder verwechsel ich die  grad mit ner anderen baureihe ?


 Das war vor meiner Zeit. Aber 126er ist total geil!  Richtig schön dicke weiche Panzer S-Klasse. Allein die Scheiben sind bestimmt 2-3 Zentimeter dick.


----------



## winner961 (24. Juni 2014)

Also den SLS fand ich jetzt net so hart wie die A-Klasse muss ich ehrlich sagen. Aber das ist ja immer Empfindungssache


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

Wat?  Bist du den mit platten Reifen gefahren? Der ist schon ziemlich hart, schon aus dem Grund das er kaum Federweg hat. Ist kein Motorsport Fahrwerk aber in Sachen Serienwagen gibt es nicht wesendlich mehr Autos die noch härter sind. Die Sitze vom SLS sind natürlich gut gefedert, damit es nicht ganz so auffällt.


----------



## winner961 (24. Juni 2014)

Nein nur mit Slickbereifung, weil der damals auf dem Weg zur Teststrecke waren. 
Beim A ähnliche Bereifung und gleiche Strecke. Da fand ich den A härter. Kann aber auch sein das die Protos kleine Änderungen am Fahrwerk haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

Nen normalen A oder den AMG?


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2014)

Ich find die neue A-Klasse (mit AMG-Paket) vom Fahrwerk her im Grunde ideal - auch aus der Sicht des Vielfahrers. Ist nur leider etwas teuer die Büchse im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Hitman-47 (24. Juni 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Das 1234yf ist hochgiftig, kann sich bei einem Unfall entzünden und tödliche Flusssäure entsteht.
> CO2 ist ungiftig und völlig unproblematisch. Allerdings verdient die Chemie Lobby nichts daran, daher sollte 1234yf durchgedrückt werden.


 
Möööp...Klugscheisserei muss jetzt mal sein. Seit wann ist CO2 ungiftig? Das ist sehr wohl giftig, oder willst mal n paar Lungen voll nehmen wenns ungiftig ist? 
Und Flusssäure würde ich auch nicht unbedingt als tödlich bezeichnen, klar, in hohen Konzentrationen, aber das ist CO2 genauso. (aber natürlich fällt es in die Kategorie giftig)
Aber an sich hast du natürlich schon recht, CO2 wäre mir auch etwas lieber als Flusssäure, aber bei beidem sehe ich da jetzt nicht so die großen Probleme, die Flusssäure entsteht beim Verbrennen, aber wenn ein Auto brennt sollte man eh Abstand halten, auch die restlichen Verbrennungsprodukte sind alles andere als gesundheitsfördernd.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Möööp...Klugscheisserei muss jetzt mal sein. Seit wann ist CO2 ungiftig? Das ist sehr wohl giftig, oder willst mal n paar Lungen voll nehmen wenns ungiftig ist?
> Und Flusssäure würde ich auch nicht unbedingt als tödlich bezeichnen, klar, in hohen Konzentrationen, aber das ist CO2 genauso. (aber natürlich fällt es in die Kategorie giftig)
> Aber an sich hast du natürlich schon recht, CO2 wäre mir auch etwas lieber als Flusssäure, aber bei beidem sehe ich da jetzt nicht so die großen Probleme, die Flusssäure entsteht beim Verbrennen, aber wenn ein Auto brennt sollte man eh Abstand halten, auch die restlichen Verbrennungsprodukte sind alles andere als gesundheitsfördernd.


 Wenn CO² giftig wär, dann wäre die menschliche Rasse schon lange ausgestorben. Du atmest CO² aus! CO² ist nur gefährlich, wenn es den gesammten Sauerstoff in einem geschlossenen Raum verdrängt hat.

...wenn du unbedingt willst, dann könnte ich dir auch noch die genaue Zusammensetzung von Umgebungsluft, menschlicher Atemluft, Benzin und Diesel Abgas raussuchen.  Muss ich aber ins Buch gucken sowas lern ich nicht auswendig. Man könnte z.B. das Abgas von einem betriebswarmen Diesel im Leerlauf mit Oxikat und DPF ohne NOx Kat und ohne Ad Blue direkt aus dem Auspuff für längere Zeit atmen. Das würde der Körper mitmachen, weil der Diesel genug Restsauerstoff hat. Und nein, es sollte niemals ausprobiert werden!


----------



## watercooled (24. Juni 2014)

Nicht der Stoff ist giftig, sondern die Menge.


----------



## Magogan (24. Juni 2014)

Na ja, CO_2 ist tödlich, wenn man zu viel davon einatmet. Laut Internet stirbt man nach 30 Minuten bei 10% CO_2-Anteil in der Luft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, CO_2 ist tödlich, wenn man zu viel davon einatmet. Laut Internet stirbt man nach 30 Minuten bei 10% CO_2-Anteil in der Luft.


 Da sieht man mal wieviel Blödsinn im Internet steht. Der Restsauerstoff Anteil der Atemluft ist entscheidend. CO² ist geruchlos, farblos und ungiftig.


----------



## watercooled (24. Juni 2014)

Es geht ja drum das dieser neue Stoff brandfördernd ist. Bei Co2 passiert einfach rein garnichts.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nicht der Stoff ist giftig, sondern die Menge.


 
Schulchemie  !


----------



## watercooled (24. Juni 2014)

Hab mal zur Einschulung nen Chemiebaukasten bekommen, da stand das drin


----------



## Riverna (25. Juni 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> lieber massive steinzeit technik,
> als neuen allu müll


 
Gibt es dafür auch eine Begründung oder ist das nur lauwarmes Gerede?


----------



## Beam39 (25. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür auch eine Begründung oder ist das nur lauwarmes Gerede?


 
Wiederaufgewärmtes Gerede, kristallisiert sich so langsam heraus


----------



## killer196 (25. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieviel Blödsinn im Internet steht. Der Restsauerstoff Anteil der Atemluft ist entscheidend. CO² ist geruchlos, farblos und ungiftig.



Ungiftig stimmt bedingt.


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. Juni 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ja vorallem waere es interessant weil KW offiziel kein Fahrwerk für nen Buick hat geschweige den für nen Riviera.


 
du meinst soviel ahnung zu haben?!


 da müsste dir bekannt sein, 
das über 75% der mechanischen teile unter den wagen die damals unter GM gefertigt wurden kompatibel sind

tolle fachkenntniss wenn man das nicht weis


----------



## McZonk (25. Juni 2014)

Is das auf dem Ava eigentlich deine Karre AMD4EVA?


----------



## dekay55 (25. Juni 2014)

Hab ich behauptet das ich speziel was Buick angeht Fachkenntnisse hab ? Das hast du behauptet  

Und nichts destotrotz hat KW nix für Buick speziel für den Riviera im sortiment, auch wenn da ne Modifizierte GM A-Body ? bodengruppe verwendet wurde bekommst du nix von der Stange, daher nur meine frage was für nen Fahrwerk du hast, hätt ja sein können das du irgendwas selbst gezimmertes drunter hast, und da hätte mich eben nur interessiert was alles gemacht ist. 

Ist oder war der Buick in Deutschland zugelassen ?


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn CO² giftig wär, dann wäre die menschliche Rasse schon lange ausgestorben. Du atmest CO² aus! CO² ist nur gefährlich, wenn es den gesammten Sauerstoff in einem geschlossenen Raum verdrängt hat.
> 
> ...wenn du unbedingt willst, dann könnte ich dir auch noch die genaue Zusammensetzung von Umgebungsluft, menschlicher Atemluft, Benzin und Diesel Abgas raussuchen.  Muss ich aber ins Buch gucken sowas lern ich nicht auswendig. Man könnte z.B. das Abgas von einem betriebswarmen Diesel im Leerlauf mit Oxikat und DPF ohne NOx Kat und ohne Ad Blue direkt aus dem Auspuff für längere Zeit atmen. Das würde der Körper mitmachen, weil der Diesel genug Restsauerstoff hat. Und nein, es sollte niemals ausprobiert werden!



Mit Verlaub, ich darf von mir behaupten dass ich von dem ganzen schon ne Ahnung hab, durfte mich auch ein Semester lang durch eine Vorlesung quälen in der es unter anderem darum ging was giftig ist und was nicht 
Ist im Endeffekt natürlich alles eine Frage der Dosis, aber die schädliche Wirkung von CO2 beruht nicht nur darauf, dass es den Sauerstoff verdrängt, kannst dir mal hier durchlesen, das ganze ist durchaus etwas komplexer. Dementsprechend bezweifel ich dass man nur mit den Abgasen arg lang überleben könnte, die kann man aufgrund von Körperreflexen bestimmt nichtmal normal einatmen ohne gleich loshusten zu müssen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. Juni 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Aber an sich hast du natürlich schon recht, CO2 wäre mir auch etwas lieber als Flusssäure, aber bei beidem sehe ich da jetzt nicht so die großen Probleme, die Flusssäure entsteht beim Verbrennen, aber wenn ein Auto brennt sollte man eh Abstand halten, auch die restlichen Verbrennungsprodukte sind alles andere als gesundheitsfördernd.



Sag das nochmal, wenn du in deinem Wagen eingekeilt bist und die Feuerwehr draußen dich rausschneiden will/ muss.. 

Was meinst du wohl, warum viele Sicherheitskräfte zu den größten Kritikern gehören?


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Juni 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Sag das nochmal, wenn du in deinem Wagen eingekeilt bist und die Feuerwehr draußen dich rausschneiden will/ muss..
> 
> Was meinst du wohl, warum viele Sicherheitskräfte zu den größten Kritikern gehören?


 
Okay, gut, das stimmt natürlich, da hab ich nicht so weit mitgedacht *facepalm*

Wollte damit eher zum Ausdruck bringen dass man nicht gleich alles so vorurteilsbehaftet verteufeln soll nur weil man es im Alltag nicht kennt, Flusssäure ist klar gefährlich, aber bei Chemie wird heutzutage gern mal etwas übertrieben. Ich kenn mich mit dem Thema der Kühlmittel jetzt zu wenig aus um da mir ein Urteil erlauben zu können und mir fehlt leider auch die Zeit mich da einzulesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte generell nicht in einem Auto einen Unfall haben, das wegen einem kleinen Rämpler sofort in Flammen steht. Wenn die wirklich alle 1234yf einbauen, dann werden wird häufiger wie bei Cobra11 explodierende Autos haben.


----------



## McZonk (25. Juni 2014)

@THeBadFrag: Warst du schon mal bei einem Crashversuch mit 1234yf dabei?


----------



## Beam39 (25. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich wollte generell nicht in einem Auto einen Unfall haben, das wegen einem kleinen Rämpler sofort in Flammen steht. Wenn die wirklich alle 1234yf einbauen, dann werden wird häufiger wie bei Cobra11 explodierende Autos haben.


 
Die Autoindustrie wird wohl keine explodierenden Autos auf den Markt bringen, daran werden die doch wohl sicherlich denken.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Autoindustrie wird wohl keine explodierenden Autos auf den Markt bringen, daran werden die doch wohl sicherlich denken.


 
Ich erinnere uns alle mal an "Fight Club" ...


----------



## Beam39 (25. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere uns alle mal an "Fight Club" ...


 
Was war da, kann mich nich dran erinnern


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> @THeBadFrag: Warst du schon mal bei einem Crashversuch mit 1234yf dabei?


 Hab einige Videos von den Versuchen gesehen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Autoindustrie wird wohl keine explodierenden  Autos auf den Markt bringen, daran werden die doch wohl sicherlich  denken.


 Crashtests werden meistens nicht mit heiß gefahrenem Krümmer gemacht.  Geht der Kondensator kaputt und du hast es der Karre vorher auf der Autobahn besorgt, dann brennt es sofort.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was war da, kann mich nich dran erinnern


 
"Mein Job ist es, 'Rückruf-Koordinator' bei einer großen Auto-Firma zu sein. Was das ist?

 Nehmen wir folgendes Szenario: Ein Wagen ist mit normaler Geschwindigkeit auf nasser Fahrbahn unterwegs und kommt ins Schleudern.
 Das Hinterachs-Differenzial blockiert, der Wagen fährt gegen einen Baum, alle Insassen verbrennen.

 Frage an dieser Stelle: Sollen wir eine Rückruf-Aktion starten? In diesem Fall ist es meine Aufgabe, 'DIE FORMEL' anzuwenden. 'DIE FORMEL' lautet: Man nehme die Menge der zugelassenen Fahrzeuge A, die anzunehmende Defektrate B und die durchschnittlichen Kosten einer außergerichtlichen Einigung C.

 A mal B mal C ergibt X.

 Ist X kleiner als die Kosten einer Rückrufaktion - wird keine durchgeführt.​
"


----------



## McZonk (25. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hab einige Videos von den Versuchen gesehen.


 Aha, und da sind die Dinger explodiert wie in Cobra11? Sowas ist mir neu... Naja, am Stammtisch zieht der Vergleich bestimmt Aufmerksamkeit.

Soll nicht heißen dass ich jetzt mit 1234yf sympathisiere, aber der Vergleich is doch etwas unter Niveau imho.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2014)

Ist doch wohl logisch das die nicht 1:1 so explodieren.  Feuer fangen die trotzdem alle.


----------



## McZonk (25. Juni 2014)

Gut, zwischen Feuer fangen und Explodieren liegen aber Welten. Und in Cobra11 Explodieren stellt gegenüber realistisch Explodieren sicherlich auch nochmal eine deutliche Steigerung dar.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> "Mein Job ist es, 'Rückruf-Koordinator' bei einer großen Auto-Firma zu sein. Was das ist?
> 
> Nehmen wir folgendes Szenario: Ein Wagen ist mit normaler Geschwindigkeit auf nasser Fahrbahn unterwegs und kommt ins Schleudern.
> Das Hinterachs-Differenzial blockiert, der Wagen fährt gegen einen Baum, alle Insassen verbrennen.
> ...



Haha, stimmt, ich erinnere mich. Muss ich mir mal unbedingt wieder angucken den Film 

Bekommt der kommende M2 eigentlich denselben Motor wie der M3/ M4 oder wird das sone abgespeckte Variante?


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Haha, stimmt, ich erinnere mich. Muss ich mir mal unbedingt wieder angucken den Film
> 
> Bekommt der kommende M2 eigentlich denselben Motor wie der M3/ M4 oder wird das sone abgespeckte Variante?


 
Kann man immer wieder gucken,  ist ein wirklich gut gemachter Film 



Gute Frage, was die mit dem Motor im M2 machen.     Der 235i  hat die typische Maschine,  und im 24h Rennen wurde er mit 333 PS, was nur marginal mehr ist als Serie.   
Trotzdem ist das im Grunde der gleiche Motor wie immer ...    Falls sie da künstlich was beschränken, kann man da bestimmt nachhelfen. 

Ich finde es übrigens sehr beachtlich, was BMW da im M3 und M4  aus ihrem Lieblingsmotor rausholen.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bekommt der kommende M2 eigentlich denselben Motor wie der M3/ M4 oder wird das sone abgespeckte Variante?



Wird wohl der gleiche Motor sein (3L R6 Turbo) aber ziemlich sicher mit weniger PS. Im Netz munkelt man von 400.


----------



## winner961 (26. Juni 2014)

Also letzte Gerüchte bei unseren Prototypen Sprechen zwischen 360-380 PS um zu den beiden anderen Modellen circa 50ps Unterschied zu lassen


----------



## XE85 (26. Juni 2014)

Klingt realistisch.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, was die mit dem Motor im M2 machen.     Der 235i  hat die typische Maschine,  und im 24h Rennen wurde er mit 333 PS, was nur marginal mehr ist als Serie.



Die M2 aufem Nürburgring sahen live ziemlich plump und lahm aus. Einfach kein schönes oder sportliches Auto.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juni 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die M2 aufem Nürburgring sahen live ziemlich plump und lahm aus. Einfach kein schönes oder sportliches Auto.


 
Das waren auch keine M2,  sondern 235i Serienfahrzeuge. 

Ich habe den live noch nicht angeguckt, finde ihn bisher aber ganz gut.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juni 2014)

Das ein (fast) Serienfahrzeug mit 330PS gegen die GT Rennsportfahrzeuge mit über 500PS lahm aussieht ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. In Le Mans sehen die wiederum lahm gegen LMP1 Fahrzeuge aus.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2014)

Wie auch immer, ich kenne mich bei den BMWs nicht aus. Der Eifelblitz war optisch aber eher ne Eifelwalze als ein Blitz. Mag aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass ichvdie Autos mit Norddchleifenabstimmung auf der GP-Strecke gesehen habe. Da wirkt dann alles etwas träge.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juni 2014)

380ps hören sich in der Tat realistisch an wenn man sich die kommende Konkurrenz anguckt. Der neue RS3 soll auch mit 380ps kommen. Ich bin einfach so unglaublich auf den RS3 Sedan gespannt, mit dem Teil könnte Audi nen riesen Wurf machen. Der neue TTS is übrigens auch unfassbar geil geworden, hab den schon paar mal gesehen mittlerweile.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juni 2014)

Ich finds nur schade dass man selbst in der Klasse >300PS (oder eigentlich fast 400) schon auf einen 2,0 R4 setzt, so ein 5 Zylinder wäre da schon angemessen gewesen.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juni 2014)

Also der RS3 sowieso TTRS kommen schon als 5 Zylinder, der TTS is halt nen 4 Zylinder. Ich finds aber allgemein tragisch das Audi nicht mit den 5 Zylindern anstellt..


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2014)

5 Zylinder sind eh die geilsten Motoren, die es gibt.

...außer vielleicht die OM612 von Daimler, die sind jetzt nicht soooo geil...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 5 Zylinder sind eh die geilsten Motoren, die es gibt.


 
Klanglich schon, aber vom gesamten Motor ist mir ein R6 lieber.
Keine freien Massenkräfte und Momente


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Juni 2014)

Wie findet ihr den den 5 Zylinder ausm Focus ST (also der alte, der erste)

Finde ich hört sich eher wie eine Popcorn Maschine an


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2014)

5 Zylinder und (6er erst recht) sind einfach zu groß und schwer für Kompaktwagen. Bei sowas wie Focus und A3 macht da 2.0 4Zylinder einfach mehr Sinn.
In meinem Schiff geht es noch so gerade, Frontlastig ist's aber trotzdem.


----------



## winner961 (26. Juni 2014)

@Bad dafür halten die Dinger ewig  wenn ich an die Alten Wölfe von der Einheit meines Vaters denke, da sind Laufleistungen von 500.000 km ganz normal gewesen und die Dinger wollten nur Diesel und Öl 

@oldstyle so schwer sind die moderenen 6-Zylinder auch nicht mehr im Vergleich zu den 4-Zylindern, da diese ja meist mit den Turbos und Zusätzen zur Kühlung, das macht dann auch noch eine geringere Gewichtsersparnis aus.

 Ich bin auch schon nen V12 in ner C-Klasse gefahren, das war ein wenig frontlastig und das Heck kam immer wenn man zu viel Gas gab. Aber ich denke ein 135i ist mit dem R6 ähnlich schwer wie ein Turboaugeladener Golf R mit dem 2.0 R4.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 5 Zylinder sind eh die geilsten Motoren, die es gibt.



Ich hätte lieber nen V12


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 5 Zylinder und (6er erst recht) sind einfach zu groß und schwer für Kompaktwagen. Bei sowas wie Focus und A3 macht da 2.0 4Zylinder einfach mehr Sinn.
> In meinem Schiff geht es noch so gerade, Frontlastig ist's aber trotzdem.


 
Zu schwer eher nicht, eher zu lang.
Was wiegt denn ein 4 Zylinder Turbo ?
Der 6 Zylinder aus unserem z4 (Gesamtgewicht ~1300KG, Verteilung 50/50) wiegt unter 130KG ohne Anbauteile wie Klima, Lima, Sauganlage, Krümmer (der auch sehr leicht ist, da kein Guss).
Ich denke mal, ein 4 Zylinder Turbo wird nicht leichter sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @Bad dafür halten die Dinger ewig  wenn ich an die Alten Wölfe von der Einheit meines Vaters denke, da sind Laufleistungen von 500.000 km ganz normal gewesen und die Dinger wollten nur Diesel und Öl


 Das sind aber keine keine OM612 Motoren.  Der im Wolf ist nen OM602. OM602 = Vorkammer mit Reihenpumpe, OM612 = CDI 1



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber nen V12


 Viel zu schwer, träge, Klang ist auch für die Tonne... V12 gehört in ein Speedboot.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GowJeGcf_Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So einen hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viel zu schwer, träge, Klang ist auch für die Tonne... V12 gehört in ein Speedboot.



Reinste Sacksahne von 1000 Leuten so ein V12. Da gehts ums Prestige, nicht ums Handling. und Speedboote haben meistens nen V8.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine keine OM612 Motoren.  Der im Wolf ist nen OM602. OM602 = Vorkammer mit Reihenpumpe, OM612 = CDI 1
> 
> 
> Viel zu schwer, träge, Klang ist auch für die Tonne... V12 gehört in ein Speedboot.


 

Ich denke der McLaren F1 sollte das alles widerlegen


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zu schwer eher nicht, eher zu lang.
> Was wiegt denn ein 4 Zylinder Turbo ?
> Der 6 Zylinder aus unserem z4 (Gesamtgewicht ~1300KG, Verteilung 50/50) wiegt unter 130KG ohne Anbauteile wie Klima, Lima, Sauganlage, Krümmer (der auch sehr leicht ist, da kein Guss).
> Ich denke mal, ein 4 Zylinder Turbo wird nicht leichter sein.


Hab leider gerade keine Quelle zum Gewicht. Aber ein Auto dass mit zwei Sitzen ähnlich viel wiegt wie der Focus ST und den 6zylinder als Front-Mittelmotor verbaut hat um die 50:50 Verteilung zu erreichen ist IMO kein gutes Beispiel dafür dass der Motor( inkl. Anbauteile) besonders leicht ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich denke der McLaren F1 sollte das alles widerlegen


 Jetzt überleg dir mal was das für ein Gerät geworden wär, wenn der einen 5 Zylinder Turbo mit 800 PS da drin sitzen hätte. Hat der nich nen Daimler V12 drin? Oder ist das nen McLaren Motor? Ich finde V12 gibt klanglich nicht viel her. Da find ich nen V10 wesendlich besser.

Die schlechten Eigenschaften eines V12 wie z.B. das riesen Schleppmoment bekommt aber auch kein McLaren weg. 

Nur das Anlassergeräusch bei einem V12 ist geil. xD Hört sich immer so an als ob der Motor keine Kompression mehr hat.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jetzt überleg dir mal was das für ein Gerät geworden wär, wenn der einen 5 Zylinder Turbo mit 800 PS da drin sitzen hätte. Hat der nich nen Daimler V12 drin? Oder ist das nen McLaren Motor? Ich finde V12 gibt klanglich nicht viel her. Da find ich nen V10 wesendlich besser.
> 
> Die schlechten Eigenschaften eines V12 wie z.B. das riesen Schleppmoment bekommt aber auch kein McLaren weg.



BMW V12


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab leider gerade keine Quelle zum Gewicht. Aber ein Auto dass mit zwei Sitzen ähnlich viel wiegt wie der Focus ST und den 6zylinder als Front-Mittelmotor verbaut hat um die 50:50 Verteilung zu erreichen ist IMO kein gutes Beispiel dafür dass der Motor( inkl. Anbauteile) besonders leicht ist.


 
Ist ja auch ein Cabrio und das Auto hat keine Leichtbauelemente verbaut (außer beim Fahrwerk) und hat Heckantrieb 
Der Motor sitzt übrigens gar nicht mal so weit hinten. Von meinem 1er sitz der Motor deutlich weiter hinten (auch 50/50 Verteilung)

Hab gerade bei BMW im Teilekatalog nachgeguckt:
Der M54B25 aus dem Z4 wiegt 126KG
Der N20B20A (2l Turbomotor) wiegt 112KG, aber ohne Turbo, LLK und Verschlauchung.
Der Turbo wird also als kompletter Motor mit Anbauteilen schwerer sein.



Seabound schrieb:


> BMW V12


 
Der Motor (S70/2 bzw. S70/3) wurde von der M GmbH hergestellt, nicht von BMW.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 5 Zylinder und (6er erst recht) sind einfach zu groß und schwer für Kompaktwagen. Bei sowas wie Focus und A3 macht da 2.0 4Zylinder einfach mehr Sinn.
> In meinem Schiff geht es noch so gerade, Frontlastig ist's aber trotzdem.


 
Kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen. Der MX3 fährt sich mit dem 2.5L Motor fantastisch und nicht wirklich Frontlastig. Und der MX3 wiegt nochmal deutlich (schätze mal 300kg) weniger als Locus oder A3. 
Soviel schwerer ist ein 6 Zylinder eh nicht als ein 4 Zylinder. Mein 2L Sauger wiegt 90kg und der 2.5L 6 Zylinder Sauger wiegt 125kg.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (27. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 5 Zylinder und (6er erst recht) sind einfach zu groß und schwer für Kompaktwagen. Bei sowas wie Focus und A3 macht da 2.0 4Zylinder einfach mehr Sinn.
> In meinem Schiff geht es noch so gerade, Frontlastig ist's aber trotzdem.


Schmarn.

Scheiß auf EcoBoost, 2l-4 Zylinder-Rasenmähermotoren, und was es sonst noch alles gibt, was kein Sound bringt


----------



## keinnick (27. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> 380ps hören sich in der Tat realistisch an wenn man sich die kommende Konkurrenz anguckt. Der neue RS3 soll auch mit 380ps kommen. Ich bin einfach so unglaublich auf den RS3 Sedan gespannt, mit dem Teil könnte Audi nen riesen Wurf machen. Der neue TTS is übrigens auch unfassbar geil geworden, hab den schon paar mal gesehen mittlerweile.



Lt. Focus könnte der sogar noch mit deutlich mehr PS kommen: Fahrbericht Audi A3 Clubsport Quattro: Lust auf Schläge? So fühlt sich Audis schärfster Quattro-Krawallmacher an - SPERRFRIST 27.6. 0 Uhr Fahrbericht Audi A3 Clubsport Quattro - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten 

_"Fest steht, dass der Fünfzylinder locker über 600 PS locker machen könnte, doch der Abstand zu der nächsten Generation RS4 soll gewahrt bleiben. Daher bleibt die Frage, was das Serienmodell im kommenden Jahr an Leistung eingeimpft bekommt. Von knapp 500 PS dürfte man allemal ausgehen."_

Btw: Die Studie sieht schon hammer aus. __


----------



## Seabound (27. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Motor (S70/2 bzw. S70/3) wurde von der M GmbH hergestellt, nicht von BMW.



Ist doch alles das Gleiche.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Motor (S70/2 bzw. S70/3) wurde von der M GmbH hergestellt, nicht von BMW.



Entwickelt, nicht hergestellt... Ich wüsste nicht, dass die M eigene Produktionsstätten hat.

Abgesehen davon ist die M natürlich auch ein Teil von BMW (auch wenn die völlig anders ticken) und deswegen passt das schon.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Schmarn.
> 
> Scheiß auf EcoBoost, 2l-4 Zylinder-Rasenmähermotoren, und was es sonst noch alles gibt, was kein Sound bringt


Gerade beim Ford kenne ich ein paar Leuts aus der Fahrwerksabteilung und die waren super Glücklich mit dem kleineren Motor.
Für "Dicke Hose" mag ja jeder Zylinder mehr toll sein, zum um die Kurve bringen aber eher nicht.


----------



## JaniZz (27. Juni 2014)

Haben wir hier einen 350Z Fahrer?

@winner961

Darf man fragen was du mit amg zu tun hast? 
Hört sich interessant an...


----------



## dekay55 (27. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Entwickelt, nicht hergestellt... Ich wüsste nicht, dass die M eigene Produktionsstätten hat.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist die M natürlich auch ein Teil von BMW (auch wenn die völlig anders ticken) und deswegen passt das schon.


 
Mööp einwand. die M GMBH ist zwar Tocherunternehmen von der BMW, aber sie sind als eigenständiger Automobilhersteller eingetragen ! 
Und der M3 GTS wird in Garching auf dem Werksgelände der M GMBH "produziert" bzw sie bekommen die Teile und dort wird er Montiert. 
Ähnlich wie das bei Alpina gehandhabt wird / wurde.


----------



## Joselman (27. Juni 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Haben wir hier einen 350Z Fahrer?


 
ja, warum?


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juni 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Mööp einwand. die M GMBH ist zwar Tocherunternehmen von der BMW, aber sie sind als eigenständiger Automobilhersteller eingetragen !
> Und der M3 GTS wird in Garching auf dem Werksgelände der M GMBH "produziert" bzw sie bekommen die Teile und dort wird er Montiert.
> Ähnlich wie das bei Alpina gehandhabt wird / wurde.



Ein eigenständiger Autohersteller produziert aber nicht zwingend seine eigenen Motoren... Mein Arbeitgeber ist auch als Automobilhersteller registriert, ohne eigene Fahrzeuge zu produzieren. Das hat andere, rechtliche Gründe - z.B. Prototypen betreiben zu können, die nie ein TÜV Prüfer gesehen hat oder sehen wird.

Das in Garching in kleinem Stil auch Kundenfahrzeuge (nur) montiert werden ändert ja nix dran, dass die Motoren da eben nicht herkommen. Ich kenne die M und deren Werk in Garching ganz gut und die müssten die Motorenfertigung schon sehr gut versteckt haben, weil ich die bislang nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2014)

Jungs ich habe mal eine Frage zu meiner Klimaanlage. 
Ist es normal, dass das Ding an sehr warmen Tagen, oder wenn das Auto von innen stark aufgeheizt ist, einige Zeit braucht bis sie "kalt" wird? Ich habe eine Klimaautomatik und wenn ich gefühlte 50°C im Auto habe, pustet die Anlage natürlich ordentlich um die eingestellte Temperatur zu erreichen. Dies dauert aber teilweise mehrere Kilometer bis keine brennend heiße Luft aus den Düsen kommt. teilweise daher es auch recht lange, bis man diesen "Klimageruch" wahr nimmt. 
Ist so etwas normal? Braucht eine Klimaanlage etwas um auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen? 
Die Flüssigkeit wurde vor gar nicht lange Zeit gewechselt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juni 2014)

Ja, ist normal 
Wenn das Auto z.B. lange in der Sonne stand, ist ja alles gut aufgeheizt (inkl. aller Luftführungen), was dann erst abgekühlt werden muss.


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2014)

Okay danke dir


----------



## JaniZz (27. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> ja, warum?



Hab Interesse an einer Lady und überlege mir eine dieses oder nächstes jahr zu zulegen. 
Nur so aus Interesse gefragt und vllt mal ein Rat einholen


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juni 2014)

Ich mach da immer kurz die Fenster ganz auf und lass die heiße Luft "raus".
Erst mal durchpusten und dann Fenster zu und Klima an.


----------



## Joselman (27. Juni 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Hab Interesse an einer Lady und überlege mir eine dieses oder nächstes jahr zu zulegen.
> Nur so aus Interesse gefragt und vllt mal ein Rat einholen


 
Fragen zum 350z werden am Besten hier www.my350Z.Info - Das unabhängige Nissan 350Z/370Z Forum - Technik, Tuning, Forum uvm. - Foren-Übersicht beantwortet. Sehr kompetentes (werbefreies) Forum!


----------



## JaniZz (27. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Fragen zum 350z werden am Besten hier www.my350Z.Info - Das unabhängige Nissan 350Z/370Z Forum - Technik, Tuning, Forum uvm. - Foren-Übersicht beantwortet. Sehr kompetentes (werbefreies) Forum!




Danke direkt angemeldet.


----------



## keinnick (27. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, ist normal
> Wenn das Auto z.B. lange in der Sonne stand, ist ja alles gut aufgeheizt (inkl. aller Luftführungen), was dann erst abgekühlt werden muss.


 
Aber er schrieb "mehrere Kilometer" und "brennend heiße Luft aus den Düsen". Bei mir dauert das meist 1-2 Minuten dann ist die Kiste erträglich. Und brennend heiße Luft kommt bei mir eigentlich nicht aus der Lüftung.


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2014)

Teilweise fahre ich 10 min und es wird noch nicht wirklich kühl. Und die Luft ist wirklich warm /heiß. Wie aus einem Föhn


----------



## watercooled (27. Juni 2014)

Kenne ich auch so. Nach ca. 1 min kommt dann aber von jetzt auf nachher ein kalter Schwall Luft raus.
Warum das so ist:


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2014)

1-2 Minuten dauert es bei mir (wenn ich nicht gerade stehe). Inner Stadt mit viel Ampel sind es knapp 3-4 Minuten bis da was kühles rauskommt. Klimawartung ist vor knapp vier Wochen gemacht worden, also sollten das normale Zeiten sein.


----------



## keinnick (27. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Teilweise fahre ich 10 min und es wird noch nicht wirklich kühl. Und die Luft ist wirklich warm /heiß. Wie aus einem Föhn


 
10 Min. halte ich definitiv nicht für normal. Lass die Klimaanlage bei Gelegenheit mal checken.


----------



## winner961 (27. Juni 2014)

@janiiz 

ich arbeite in einem Betrieb, der für alle großen Autohersteller Auspuffanlagen entwickelt und produziert z.B. VAG, BMW oder eben Mercedes. Aber auch für viele kleineren Betriebe, die selber die Kapazität nicht haben.
Da hab ich dann durch einige Kontakte auch ab und an die Möglichkeiten Prototypen zu fahren, z.B. sowas wie einen SLS oder einen A45, aber auch einen S5 oder R8.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Jungs ich habe mal eine Frage zu meiner Klimaanlage.
> Ist es normal, dass das Ding an sehr warmen Tagen, oder wenn das Auto von innen stark aufgeheizt ist, einige Zeit braucht bis sie "kalt" wird? Ich habe eine Klimaautomatik und wenn ich gefühlte 50°C im Auto habe, pustet die Anlage natürlich ordentlich um die eingestellte Temperatur zu erreichen. Dies dauert aber teilweise mehrere Kilometer bis keine brennend heiße Luft aus den Düsen kommt. teilweise daher es auch recht lange, bis man diesen "Klimageruch" wahr nimmt.
> Ist so etwas normal? Braucht eine Klimaanlage etwas um auf Betriebstemperatur zu kommen?
> Die Flüssigkeit wurde vor gar nicht lange Zeit gewechselt.


 Dann hat die Klima zu wenig Leistung. Es sollte nach 1-2 min maximal richtig kalte Luft kommen. Drehen die Elektrolüfter im Motorraum wenn die Klima auf Volldampf läuft? ...bzw wird es sofort kalt wenn du schneller fährst?(100+)


----------



## fatlace (27. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir erstmal ein kw street comfort geordert 
Leider scheint kw momentan nen arschvoll aufträge zu haben, lieferzeiten von 3-4wochen 
Schade, wollte eigentlich bis zum asphaltfieber an 17.07 das auto tiefergelegt haben-.-

Haben derzeit auch ne wm aktion wo man bis zu 250euro erstattet kriegt wen deutschland weltmeister wird
50euro sind schonmal sicher fürs erreichen des achtelfinales


----------



## Metalic (27. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann hat die Klima zu wenig Leistung. Es sollte nach 1-2 min maximal richtig kalte Luft kommen. Drehen die Elektrolüfter im Motorraum wenn die Klima auf Volldampf läuft? ...bzw wird es sofort kalt wenn du schneller fährst?(100+)



Es ist immer unterschiedlich. Mal pustet die Klima nach kurzer Zeit (1-2 Min.) sehr kalte Luft wie heute zum Beispiel. Es gibt aber auch Tage, da bin ich schon halb zu Hause bevor die Kimaanlage auch nur ansatzweise kalt wird. Ich habe so das Gefühl, es hängt stark mit der Außentemperatur zusammen. An wirklich warmen Tagen, wenn auch das Innere vom Auto stark aufgeheizt ist, dann dauert es lange. An kühleren Tagen wie heute gehts recht flott.
Das mit den Elektrolüftern im Motorraum und dem fahren über 100 probiere ich morgen mal. Heute ist der Wagen in der Garage verstaut


----------



## JaniZz (27. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @janiiz
> 
> ich arbeite in einem Betrieb, der für alle großen Autohersteller Auspuffanlagen entwickelt und produziert z.B. VAG, BMW oder eben Mercedes. Aber auch für viele kleineren Betriebe, die selber die Kapazität nicht haben.
> Da hab ich dann durch einige Kontakte auch ab und an die Möglichkeiten Prototypen zu fahren, z.B. sowas wie einen SLS oder einen A45, aber auch einen S5 oder R8.




Coole sache, da macht das arbeiten bestimmt ausnahmsweise mal Spaß aumen: 
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juni 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Coole sache, da macht das arbeiten bestimmt ausnahmsweise mal Spaß aumen:
> Danke für die Info!


 
Wenn der Job net mehr bietet als gelegentlich so nen Bock zu fahren, dann ist das deswegen noch lang keine coole Sache...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn der Job net mehr bietet als gelegentlich so nen Bock zu fahren, dann ist das deswegen noch lang keine coole Sache...


 
Dann ist er trotzdem besser als so manch anderer Job. Und an sich die Autos zu fahren ist ja eigentlich ne coole Sache.


----------



## watercooled (27. Juni 2014)

Woher willst du das wissen? Vielleicht wird er den ganzen Tag geknechtet und muss Abends Schuhe putzen? 

Naja gefallen würde mir es auch AGAs herzustellen.


----------



## JaniZz (27. Juni 2014)

Naja ich würde auch den ganzen tag Auspuffanlagen polieren um zum Feierabend aber dann so ein hobel fahren zu können. 

Obwohl man gewöhnt sich an alles, auch an schnelle Autos. 
Irgendwann wird es normal.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Juni 2014)

Klar Schuhe putzen als AGA hersteller  Vllt. mal nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen


----------



## winner961 (27. Juni 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Naja ich würde auch den ganzen tag Auspuffanlagen polieren um zum Feierabend aber dann so ein hobel fahren zu können.
> 
> Obwohl man gewöhnt sich an alles, auch an schnelle Autos.
> Irgendwann wird es normal.


 
Ich hab ja zum Glück immernoch mein eignes Auto, was jetzt nicht so viele PS hat.
Mit Polieren ist es meist nicht getan, da steckt bei manchen Teilen ein Haufen Arbeit für wenig Arbeit drin. Doch es ist besser als wie sich ans Band zustellen und Teile draufzulegen und wieder runterzunehmen. Wir wechseln auch jede Woche ein wenig durch. Das heißt eine Wodhe stehst du an der Waschmaschine, das nächste mal presst du die Flansche für die Rohre oder du räumst einen Tag lang die Teile auf und sortierst sie. Ist also doch recht abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juni 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Naja ich würde auch den ganzen tag Auspuffanlagen polieren um zum Feierabend aber dann so ein hobel fahren zu können.


 
Das ist ziemlich genau 1 Woche toll, dann kotzt es einen an. Zumal ich vermute, dass die Gelegenheiten zu denen winner solche Böcke fahren kann eher rar sind. Und ob er dann die Dinger nur über den Hof bewegen kann oder wirklich mal frei fahren sei mal dahin gestellt. 

Die meisten Hersteller verlangen Nachweise zur Tauglichkeit (sprich abgelegte Prüfungen aus Fahrerlehrgängen) des Fahrers, wenn man Prototypen bewegen will. Je früher und handgedengelter so ein Prototyp ist, desto höher ist die Hürde solche Dinger fahren zu dürfen. Da gibt es strenge Vorschriften, die in den letzten Jahren z.T. massiv verschärft wurden. Die Prüfungen werden zudem härter, die Voraussetzungen höher und es gibt mittlerweile z.B. bei BMW eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Durchfallquote.


----------



## winner961 (27. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich genau 1 Woche toll, dann kotzt es einen an. Zumal ich vermute, dass die Gelegenheiten zu denen winner solche Böcke fahren kann eher rar sind. Und ob er dann die Dinger nur über den Hof bewegen kann oder wirklich mal frei fahren sei mal dahin gestellt.
> 
> Die meisten Hersteller verlangen Nachweise zur Tauglichkeit (sprich abgelegte Prüfungen aus Fahrerlehrgängen) des Fahrers, wenn man Prototypen bewegen will. Je früher und handgedengelter so ein Prototyp ist, desto höher ist die Hürde solche Dinger fahren zu dürfen. Da gibt es strenge Vorschriften, die in den letzten Jahren z.T. massiv verschärft wurden. Die Prüfungen werden zudem härter, die Voraussetzungen höher und es gibt mittlerweile z.B. bei BMW eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Durchfallquote.


 
Zappaesk du hast schon recht mit den Nachweisen zur Tauglichkeit, deshalb fahr ich meist auch eher die Prototypen die schon näher an der Serienreife sind. Die anderen Nachweise darf ich noch nicht machen, da ich einfach mit 18 relativ jung bin. Ich hoffe aber später wirklich meine Nationale Rennlizenz zu machen, um auch frühere Prototypen zu fahren. Gelegenheiten sind meist gut aufgeteilt,kann auch sein dass man einen Woche immer nachts fahren muss, weil der Prototyp fertig sein muss und eingefahren werden muss.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber später wirklich meine Nationale Rennlizenz zu machen, um auch frühere Prototypen zu fahren.


 
Die dürfte da nix helfen.


----------



## winner961 (27. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk das war auch nur ein Beispiel. so in der Richtung sind aber meist auch die Anforderungen für die Tauglichkeit bei solchen Prototypen.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lt. Focus könnte der sogar noch mit deutlich mehr PS kommen: Fahrbericht Audi A3 Clubsport Quattro: Lust auf Schläge? So fühlt sich Audis schärfster Quattro-Krawallmacher an - SPERRFRIST 27.6. 0 Uhr Fahrbericht Audi A3 Clubsport Quattro - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> 
> _"Fest steht, dass der Fünfzylinder locker über 600 PS locker machen könnte, doch der Abstand zu der nächsten Generation RS4 soll gewahrt bleiben. Daher bleibt die Frage, was das Serienmodell im kommenden Jahr an Leistung eingeimpft bekommt. Von knapp 500 PS dürfte man allemal ausgehen."_
> 
> Btw: Die Studie sieht schon hammer aus. __



Der RS3 wird niemals mit 500 PS kommen, niemals! Schon jetzt beschleunigt der RS3 mit 340ps schneller als nen R8 mit kleinem Motor, gar nicht auszumalen was der mit 500ps anstellen würde. Der neue TTS ist von 272ps auf 310 gestiegen, also um etwa knapp 40ps, ähnlich wirds dann auch beim RS3. Der wird dann wie der M3 irgendwo bei 4,1 Sek. von 0-100 liegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2014)

HAHAHA zu Prototypen fahren hab ich auch noch ne gute Story, die ich aber leider nicht erzählen kann. So wie die meisten denken ist Prototypen probefahren aber nicht. Da kann man sich nicht nen neues Traumauto nehmen und ne ordendliche Runde mit auf der Straße brennen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute wird da genau geguckt und es gibt total viele Sachen die man beachten muss. Testfahrer ist nicht mehr so der Traumjob, wie er früher mal war.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der RS3 wird niemals mit 500 PS kommen, niemals! Schon jetzt beschleunigt der RS3 mit 340ps schneller als nen R8 mit kleinem Motor, gar nicht auszumalen was der mit 500ps anstellen würde. Der neue TTS ist von 272ps auf 310 gestiegen, also um etwa knapp 40ps, ähnlich wirds dann auch beim RS3. Der wird dann wie der M3 irgendwo bei 4,1 Sek. von 0-100 liegen.


 
Abgesehen von der richtigen Balance der Produktpalette gibts auch das Problem, dass mit mehr Leistung auch der Verschleiß und die Ausfallrate ansteigt. Das ist mit Sicherheit auch einer der Gründe, warum viele Serienmotoren so viel schwächer sind,  als sie selbst ohne kleine Modifikationen sein könnten ...     

Und Audi arbeitet mit Sicherheit auch daran, als zuverlässige und wertige Marke bekannt zu sein.


@BadFrag:  Jetzt wollen wir die Story unbedingt hören!


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Zappaesk das war auch nur ein Beispiel. so in der Richtung sind aber meist auch die Anforderungen für die Tauglichkeit bei solchen Prototypen.



Das ist nur ein kleiner Teil davon, immerhin finden die meisten Fahrten ja nicht im Grenzbereich statt, sondern unter ganz normalen Straßenbedingungen. Für die allermeisten Tests ist man auch meilenweit von irgendwelchen Grenzbereichen weg, sondern betrachtet Situationen am anderen Ende des Spektrums.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Testfahrer ist nicht mehr so der Traumjob, wie er früher mal war.


 
Testfahrer war noch nie ein Traumjob! Das bilden sich meist naive Laien nur ein. Die meisten Tests sind unerträglich öde, anstrengend oder völlig unspektakulär - das ganze mit Böcken bei denen die Hälfte der Dinge nicht richtig funktioniert, die nervig klappern oder irgendwelche Ausfälle haben. Ich fahre selber regelmäßig mit solchen Karren, bin aber kein Testfahrer und froh drum!

Kleines Beispiel, ich habe in Lommel mal nen Turn auf dem Oval mitfahren dürfen. Wer es geil findet 3h am Stück unter festgelegten Bedingungen im Kreis (Oval) rum zu fahren, der ist da richtig - aber vermutlich für sonst nix zu gebrauchen oder vlt. auch amerikanischer Rennfahrer... Ähnliches Spiel in Miramas oder Nardo... Aschheim, Dudenhofen und wie die alle heißen. Es gibt da natürlich auch andere Tests wie den im Oval, aber jeden Tag will das kein normaler Mensch machen.

Noch ein Beispiel. Zur Erprobung der Schaltung wird die Karre durchbeschleunigt und bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl der Gang so hart wie möglich durchgerissen - mehrere hundert mal (die Zahl sag ich jetzt nicht). Äußerst unbeliebt und mit Schmerzen im Arm für den Rest der Woche gezahlt. 

Oder Knallstarts oder Anfahrlastversuche, wieder zig Wiederholungen inklusive Magenproblemen, die einem regelmäßige Pausen aufzwingen...

Ich glaube, wenn unsere Versuchsingenieure nur zu einem kleinen Teil so Zeugs machen würden sondern permanent, hätten wir Probleme überhaupt Freiwillige zu finden.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @BadFrag:  Jetzt wollen wir die Story unbedingt hören!


 

Nein wollen wir nicht!









Wobei, schoen geschrieben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juni 2014)

Von den öden Testfahrten wurde mir bei der ATP-Papenburg (Automobilteststrecke) auch erzählt.
Da wird dann z.B. mehrere Stunden mit 50km/h im Oval gefahren oder 500x "Stop and go".
Dass die wirklich fliegen lassen ist selten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @BadFrag:  Jetzt wollen wir die Story unbedingt hören!


 Nö, leider nein.


----------



## McZonk (28. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> HAHAHA zu Prototypen fahren hab ich auch noch ne gute Story, die ich aber leider nicht erzählen kann.


Das sind meine Lieblingsaussagen! Mehr kommentier ich da mal lieber nicht.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> .... und es gibt total viele Sachen die man beachten muss. Testfahrer ist nicht mehr so der Traumjob, wie er früher mal war.


 Zum Beispiel einen herstellerinternen Prototypenführerschein abzulegen, den man wohlgemerkt erst mal bestehen muss, um solche Fahrzeuge bewegen zu dürfen? 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Von den öden Testfahrten wurde mir bei der ATP-Papenburg (Automobilteststrecke) auch erzählt.
> Da wird dann z.B. mehrere Stunden mit 50km/h im Oval gefahren oder 500x "Stop and go".
> Dass die wirklich fliegen lassen ist selten.


 Wer das Daimlermuseum in Sindelfingen besucht, sollte mal das oberste Stockwerk ansteueren und in Richtung Süden auf die Teststrecke des Werks schauen. Dort kann man diese Übungen des öfteren für eine lange Zeit beobachten.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2014)

Ich finds auch immer wieder interessant wenn man Anspielungen auf etwas macht, was man dann komischerweise nicht erzählen darf. Ein Schelm wer da nun böses denkt


----------



## McZonk (28. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finds auch immer wieder interessant wenn man Anspielungen auf etwas macht, was man dann komischerweise nicht erzählen darf. Ein Schelm wer da nun böses denkt


 Gut möglich, dass es ja wirklich solche Begegnungen gibt über die man vertraglich nicht sprechen darf, aber ganz einfach: dann hält man einfach die Klappe .


----------



## Kontrolleur (28. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,  ich hab die Möglichkeit mir nächstes Jahr einen R34 gtt zu besorgen bzw importieren zu lassen, ich finde es nicht schwer auf der rechten Seite zu fahren. Ich hab zirka 15min gebraucht bis ich es richtig konnte. Zwar habe ich noch keinen Führerschein, aber aufm Parkplatz geht es schon xD.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit RHD gemacht und wie lange habt ihr gebraucht euch dran zu gewöhnen? Würde mich interessieren  

Bis dahin Lieben Gruß euer Kontroletti


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2014)

Kontrolleur  schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab die Möglichkeit mir nächstes Jahr einen R34 gtt zu besorgen bzw importieren zu lassen, ich finde es nicht schwer auf der rechten Seite zu fahren. Ich hab zirka 15min gebraucht bis ich es richtig konnte. Zwar habe ich noch keinen Führerschein, aber aufm Parkplatz geht es schon xD.



Du kannst den Parkplatz nicht mit dem "echten" Straßenverkehr vergleichen. Und bis Du es "richtig kannst" vergehen Jahre. Mit einem Rechtslenker hast Du hierzulande immer Nachteile (Bsp.: LKW auf der Landstraße überholen und NULL Sicht auf den entgegenkommenden Verkehr). Das würde ich mir gut überlegen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Kontrolleur  schrieb:


> Hi Leute,  ich hab die Möglichkeit mir nächstes Jahr einen R34 gtt zu besorgen bzw importieren zu lassen, ich finde es nicht schwer auf der rechten Seite zu fahren. Ich hab zirka 15min gebraucht bis ich es richtig konnte. Zwar habe ich noch keinen Führerschein, aber aufm Parkplatz geht es schon xD.
> 
> Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit RHD gemacht und wie lange habt ihr gebraucht euch dran zu gewöhnen? Würde mich interessieren
> 
> Bis dahin Lieben Gruß euer Kontroletti


 
Melde dich am besten im Skyline-Forum an! Rechts fahren ist nicht so schlimm wie viele denken, zumal man so ein Auto auch eher als 2. Wagen hat. Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber hast du auch an die Folgekosten gedacht ? Zulassung kostet alleine mind. 1500 Euro! Zumal 280 Turbo-Heckantrieb PS ohne Fahrhilfen für Fahranfänger schwer bis gar nicht zu händeln sind! Selbst bei Vorsichtiger fahrweise geht der schonmal bei Regen quer. 
Für das überholen kann man sich 2 Spiegel oder eine Kamera einbauen, das ist nicht so das Ding. Aber du kannst ja im Skyline Forum mal ein paar Owner fragen, da werden dir sogut wie alle sagen es ist weniger schlimm als man denkt.


----------



## Metalic (28. Juni 2014)

Und ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber bist du schon einen Rechtslenker im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr gefahren? 
Kann auch sein, dass ich mich nun irre, aber hattest du überhaupt einen Führerschein?

Würde es mir mit so einem Wagen auch stark überlegen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für das überholen kann man sich 2 Spiegel oder eine Kamera einbauen, das ist nicht so das Ding. Aber du kannst ja im Skyline Forum mal ein paar Owner fragen, da werden dir sogut wie alle sagen es ist weniger schlimm als man denkt.



Er wird Fahranfänger sein. Und da schreibst Du ernsthaft, es ist weniger schlimm als man denkt? Am Anfang kann er froh sein, wenn er mit nem Linkslenker heil von A nach B kommt.


----------



## winner961 (28. Juni 2014)

Volle Zustimmung an keinnick. 

Ich bin selbst bis jetzt einen RHD im normalen Stadtverkehr Gefahren und das ist ein gewaltige Umstellung allein das so einfach überholen eines Traktors ist sehr schwierig. 
Ich würde immer einen LHD in Deutschland fahren außer es gibt das Auto nur explizit als RHd und dann nur als Zweitwagen!


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2014)

Bin mal mitgefahren. War schon irgendwie lustig  Vor allem die Blicke der Leute an der Ampel oder so.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Und ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber bist du schon einen Rechtslenker im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr gefahren?
> Kann auch sein, dass ich mich nun irre, aber hattest du überhaupt einen Führerschein?
> 
> Würde es mir mit so einem Wagen auch stark überlegen.



Ne, aber trzd. gibt es in o.g. schon viele Threads dazu, wo KEINER gesagt hat das es schwer ist. Und wenn du dich im normalen Auto aufn Beifahrersitz setzt siehst du auch fast alles genauso gut. Deshalb ja auch mein Tipp melde dich im Skyline Forum an. Ohne sich vorher gut informiert zu haben würde ich sowieso keinem Raten über den Kauf eines Skylines nachzudenken. Wenn man sich entschlossen hat einen Skyline zu kaufen wird RHD fahren ja wohl eine der kleinsten Hürden sein. Und ich finde es blöd wenn sich Leute die gerne einen Sky haben wollen, dann doch keinen wegen RHD kaufen. Ein paar mehr auf Deutschlands Straßen wären schon nicht schlecht.

@Keinnick und Winner: Ich hasse es so bei den Zitaten sie aus dem Kontext zu ziehen. Ich habe explizit geschrieben das man sich als Fahranfänger keinen Skyline kaufen sollte, darauf baut die Aussage auf, ein geübter Fahrer hat auch keine Probleme mit RHD. 2. Wagen war sowieso klar, habe ich auch geschrieben.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2014)

Kann es sein, dass Du Dein ganzes "Wissen" über Autos momentan noch aus irgendwelchen Threads beziehst? Wenn man Lust hat, findet man im Internet alles, vor allem das, was der eigenen Meinung entspricht. Und nein: Als Beifahrer in einem Linkslenker siehst Du nicht alles "fast genau so gut".

 Ich glaube ich schrieb es schon mal: Mach erst mal den Führerschein und dann kannst Du weiter sehen.


----------



## winner961 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich stimme keinnick zu. Mach den Schein dann kannst du solche Vermutungen anstellen. Ich bin auch als Fahranfänger sowas Gefahren und lebe noch! Wenn man sich bewusst ist was man fährt und wie man fährt. 

Selbst mein Onkel und einige seiner ehemaligen Testfahrer sagen dass ein RHD ein sehr größer Unterschied beim Fahren sei und es in keinem Fall einfacher ist als LHD.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2014)

Man hat halt viele Einschränkungen. Will später (1-2 Jahre) auch mal nen Rechtslenker.
Zumindest jetzt kann ichs mir aber noch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @Keinnick und Winner: Ich hasse es so bei den Zitaten sie aus dem Kontext zu ziehen. Ich habe explizit geschrieben das man sich als Fahranfänger keinen Skyline kaufen sollte, darauf baut die Aussage auf, ein geübter Fahrer hat auch keine Probleme mit RHD. 2. Wagen war sowieso klar, habe ich auch geschrieben.



 Da wurde nichts aus dem Kontext gezogen. Es wurde lediglich auf Deine Aussage eingegangen die besagt:



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für das überholen kann man sich 2 Spiegel oder eine Kamera einbauen, das ist nicht so das Ding. Aber du kannst ja im Skyline Forum mal ein paar Owner fragen, da werden dir sogut wie alle sagen es ist weniger schlimm als man denkt.


 
 Und hier ging es explizit um einen Fahranfänger (das schrieb ich auch). Darüber hinaus frage ich mich, wie Du das überhaupt beurteilen möchtest?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Bist doch selber nichtmal RHD gefahren !!!!!!!!!!!! Und dann mich zitieren und schreiben es ist für Fahranfänger nicht gut, obwohl ich auch geschrieben habe das es nicht gut ist, und somit steht meine Aussage dumm da, was sie gar nicht ist. Als Fahranfänger brauch er gar net über nen Sky nachdenken, kann er sich sowieso nicht im Unterhalt leisten. Lieber das Geld für richtig machen haben, anstatt sone halben Sachen. Das einzige wirklich richtige Problem ist das überholen, aber da gibt es so kleine Kameras die man sich einbauen kann, funktioniert wie eine Rückfahrkamera. Und da man einen Sky sowieso nicht als Daily hernimmt, hat man eigentlich nicht solche Probleme. 

Ich informiere mich wenigstens vorher, anstatt dann später überrascht zu sein. Wennn 20 von 20 Leuten sagen sie haben RHD fahren innerhalb von höchstens einer Stunde drin, warum sollte ich das anzweifeln ? Manche behaupten sogar sie finden es besser, woran ich aber nicht glaube.


Ich glaube es ist sogar besser gleich mit RHD anzufangen, je früher desto schneller und gewöhnt man sich dran. Früh übt sich  Allerdings halte ich nichts davon eine 300 Ps Heckschleuder als Fahranfänger zu benutzen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du beurteilen kannst, welche Autos ich bisher gefahren habe. Und ja: Deine Aussage steht dumm da weil sie einfach nur auf Hörensagen beruht. Du hast NULL Erfahrung und noch nicht mal einen Führerschein, aber möchtest Leuten die seit zig Jahren Auto fahren irgendwas erzählen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Will ich nicht, der Typ kann selber noch nichtmal Auto fahren, ich meinte generell ist RHD nicht unbedingt schwer, und davon kannst du mich nicht abbringen, aber gleich im darauffolgenden Satz gesagt das er für Fahranfänger nichts ist. Die erste Aussage war allgemeine bezogen, weil an sich RHD fahren nicht schlimm ist. Das sind vllt. irgendwelche Stammtischparollen aber naja. Und nen RHD als Daily ist auch nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert. Du unterstellst mit deiner Aussage jedem RHD Fahrer das RHD fahren total gefährlich und unverantwortlich ist, weil man ein Meter weiter drüben sitzt ?!?! Und auch wenn ich einen Führerschein fertig habe und ein AUto habe, ändert es rein gar nichts an meiner Sichtweise, da ich ja dann immer noch kein RHD gefahren bin. Deshalb soll er sich lieber gleich im Skyline Forum anmelden und dort ein paar Skyline Owner fragen, die haben wenigstens nachweißlich einen RHD und erzählen nicht nur rum.
Edit. Deine AUssage baut nur darauf auf, das man auf Landstraßen LKW´s schlechter überholen kann, aber was spricht den dafür diese genau dort zu überholen ? Man kann es mitm RHD auch einfach sein lassen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

Where's my popcorn ?


----------



## winner961 (28. Juni 2014)

I think so to :popcorn:

Mods bitte schaltet euch mal ein


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> I think so to :popcorn:
> 
> Mods bitte schaltet euch mal ein


 Falls du einen Moderator herbeirufen möchtest, musst du das nicht posten sondern auf das kleine Warndreieck klicken  

Ich mache das immer sehr ungern,  da ich mir wünsche, dass die User ihre Probleme auch ohne den Einsatz der allmächtigen Faust eines Moderators lösen können ... 
(gelingt leider nicht so oft.  Aber ich halte an dem Ziel fest.)


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Will ich nicht, der Typ kann selber noch nichtmal Auto fahren, ich meinte generell ist RHD nicht unbedingt schwer,


  Genau das ist es doch. Worauf stützt du diese Aussage?


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Und auch wenn ich einen Führerschein fertig habe und ein AUto habe, ändert es rein gar nichts an meiner Sichtweise, da ich ja dann immer noch kein RHD gefahren bin.



Mach mal deinen Führerschein und dann kannst du auch übers Autofahren reden...




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Edit. Deine AUssage baut nur darauf auf, das man auf Landstraßen LKW´s schlechter überholen kann, aber was spricht den dafür diese genau dort zu überholen ? Man kann es mitm RHD auch einfach sein lassen.



Klar, der Sky ist das typische hinterm-LKW-herzockel-Auto, wer sich einen holt will bestimmt nur cruisen und die Landschaft genießen...

Glaub mir, ich bin schon diverse RHD Karren gefahren (ganz aktuell den neuen Mini) und das ist ne Umstellung! Die Sicht ist ne andere, die Perspektive und natürlich auch das Überholen. Wer was anderes behauptet tut dies aus ideologischen oder sonstigen Gründen.


----------



## winner961 (28. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Genau das ist es doch. Worauf stützt du diese Aussage?


 
Stimmt er weiß das aus nem Forum !!!

Ich bin einen zwar nur kurz aber selbst gefahren. 

Riverna bist du nicht so in Richtung RHD Autos ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Genau das ist es doch. Worauf stützt du diese Aussage?


 
Weil ich mit anderen Leuten darüber gesprochen habe, die einen Skyline besitzen. Genauso wie die meisten anderen hier noch kein RHD selber gefahren sind sondern nur mit ihren bekannten darüber gesprochen haben.


Ich streite auch nicht ab das es eine Umstellung ist. Ausser wenn man gleich von Anfang an RHD fährt, dann ist es natürlich keine Umstellung. (Wie zum Beispiel für die Engländer)


----------



## winner961 (28. Juni 2014)

Ich war nach meinem 18 knapp zwei Wochen in England um dort mal einen RHD zu fahren. Es ist eine gigantische Umstellung allein das schalten. 

Von dort hat sich ein Bekannter der dort war einen RHD importiert mit dem wir zurück Gefahren sind. In dem bin ich dann auch mal hier in Europa, also Frankreich und Deutschland auf normalen Straßen, die für Linkslenker sind. Du kannst ungeübte damit nur sehr schwierig überholen. Das ist einfach eine Tatsache und das auch bei einer kerzengeraden Strecke.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ausser wenn man gleich von Anfang an RHD fährt, dann ist es natürlich keine Umstellung. (Wie zum Beispiel für die Engländer)


 
 Ich hoffe du merkst selber wie lächerlich dieses Argument ist? 

Vielleicht weißt du es nicht, aber die Engländer haben das Lenkrad nicht aus Spleen auf der rechten Seite, sondern weil es bei Linksverkehr einfach besser ist...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Und wenn er sich aufgrund des Preises einen Tiptronic holen will ? Deshalb war mein Verweis gleich am Anfang ans Skyline Forum, da gibt es einfach mehr Infos dazu. Auch über die Folgekosten und alles andere was dazu gehört. Komischerweise vertauschen die meisten eher Scheibenwischer und Blinker, da die Hebel vertauscht sind, zumindest im Skyline, sodass der Blinker Hebel Rechts ist. Für Linkshänder soll das Schalten sogar leichter sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juni 2014)

Du hast noch nicht mal die Problematik verstanden! Schalten und Bedienung ist schnell umgewöhnt. Die Sicht bleibt *******.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Doch. überholen geht schlechter. Das steht doch fest, ich bin eben nur auf winner mit dem schalten eingegangen. Wie gesagt als Daily nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2014)

Außerdem musst du jedes Mal aussteigen, wenn du vor'm Parkhaus ein Ticket ziehen willst.
Und .... die Mecces-Bestellsäule ist auf der falschen Seite


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2014)

Dann muss man halt immer sowas dabei haben  
Vielzweckgreifer - Teleskopstangen und Zubehör für Glasreinigung von Glasdächern


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

KLar du fährst ja mit deinem Schön Wetter Auto so oft ins Parkhaus zum shoppen und bei Mecces geht auch Rückwärts. Wobei ich eh nie durch Drive In würde, gegessen wird am Tisch und nicht im Auto


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ma nen E46 330i als RHD gefahren. NIE WIEDER!  1. kann man mit links nicht schalten. 2. Ist es total abartig damit in Deutschland zu fahren, weil man um viele Kurven blind rumkommt.(das ist mit Abstand das schlimmste überhaubt) 3. Sind alle Schlider für LHD angebracht und man übersieht auch mal welche wenn Verkehr ist.

Vom Fahrgefühl her ist es quasi gleich. Ob ich jetzt links oder rechts in nem 3er sitze, kann ich genauso gut merken wenn der hinten kommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> KLar du fährst ja mit deinem Schön Wetter Auto so oft ins Parkhaus zum shoppen und bei Mecces geht auch Rückwärts. Wobei ich eh nie durch Drive In würde, gegessen wird am Tisch und nicht im Auto


 

Du möchtest nicht gerade ernsthaft vorschlagen, rückwärts durch den drive-in zu fahren ?! 

Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du rückwärts nicht um die kurven kommen wirst ...  es macht einen großen Unterschied, welche Achse(n)  bei einem mehrachsigen Fahrzeug gelenkt werden.  Und die Kurven der meisten Drive-Ins sind relativ schmal und nur für Frontlenker gebaut.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

HA ! Der Skyline hat HICAS ! Somit lenken beide Achsen  Ausserdem habe ich das schonmal gesehen, Rückwärts durchn DriveIn, gibet auf Youtube! Wobei ich wie gesagt sowas wenn dann eher als scherz machen würde, weil erstens tue ich da nicht essen und zweitens würde ich reingehen und am tisch essen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den den 5 Zylinder ausm Focus ST (also der alte, der erste)
> 
> Finde ich hört sich eher wie eine Popcorn Maschine an




Wieso kennt eigl fast keiner den RS, obwohl der ja eigl noch mehr Power hat?

Nicht das mir so einer gefällt, aber er sieht immernoch besser aus und hat den besseren Motor als nen GTI 


Btw, ist einer eigl schon mal nen Capri gefahren, mein Vater schwärmt für den "Billig-Mustang"


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> HA ! Der Skyline hat HICAS ! Somit lenken beide Achsen  Ausserdem habe ich das schonmal gesehen, Rückwärts durchn DriveIn, gibet auf Youtube! Wobei ich wie gesagt sowas wenn dann eher als scherz machen würde, weil erstens tue ich da nicht essen und zweitens würde ich reingehen und am tisch essen.


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass die mitlenkende Hinterachse nicht genauso stark einlenkt wie die Vorderachse?  

Die kann bei Nissan um maximal π/36  einlenken.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso kennt eigl fast keiner den RS, obwohl der ja eigl noch mehr Power hat?
> 
> Nicht das mir so einer gefällt


 
Klar kennt man den. AAber der ist noch schlimmer, noch mehr PS an der Vorderachse... Allrad wäre bei dem Ding bestimmt super gewesen! 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die mitlenkende Hinterachse nicht genauso stark einlenkt wie die Vorderachse?
> 
> Die kann bei Nissan um maximal π/36  einlenken.


 
Logisch lenkt die nur um ein paar Grad ein... UNd auch nur in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Aber die Aussage das er nur eine lenkende Achse hat ist falsch.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Klar kennt man den. AAber der ist noch schlimmer, noch mehr PS an der Vorderachse... Allrad wäre bei dem Ding bestimmt super gewesen!



Wieso denn, laut Autozeitschriften merkt man da kein Reisen oder so, einer aus der Gegen fährt den auch ohne Probleme...
Aber wie man sieht hast du ja wenig Ahnung...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Klar kennt man den. AAber der ist noch schlimmer, noch mehr PS an der Vorderachse... Allrad wäre bei dem Ding bestimmt super gewesen!


SO viel Power hat ein Focus jetzt auch wieder nicht  

Wenn man natürlich 800PS darin hätte, dann muss er natürlich Allrad haben.  Allerdings fällt mir außer Ken Block niemand ein, der einen wirklich kraftvollen Focus hat 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Logisch lenkt die nur um ein paar Grad ein... UNd auch nur in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Aber die Aussage das er nur eine lenkende Achse hat ist falsch.


 ...   das hat hier auch niemand behauptet!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Auf sone komischen Automagazine kannst du nen scheiß geben, für die ist doch nur das Kofferraumvolumen und der Verbrauch interressant. 
Soviel ist das jetzt nicht, aber mMn zuviel für die nur die Vorderachse... mag ja so ganz gut funktionieren, aber wenn du mehr haben willst, naja... Allrad würde dem Auto sicher nicht schaden! Ist ja auch so das die ganzen Straßen versionen von den Rallye Autos auch nur Frontkratzer sind, war früher nicht so ! Die sollten mal lieber wieder sowas wie ein Integrale, schneller kleinwagen mit Allrad... Der Audi S1 könnte vllt. sowas sein...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Auf sone komischen Automagazine kannst du nen scheiß geben, für die ist doch nur das Kofferraumvolumen und der Verbrauch interressant.
> Soviel ist das jetzt nicht, aber mMn zuviel für die nur die Vorderachse... mag ja so ganz gut funktionieren, aber wenn du mehr haben willst, naja... Allrad würde dem Auto sicher nicht schaden! Ist ja auch so das die ganzen Straßen versionen von den Rallye Autos auch nur Frontkratzer sind, war früher nicht so ! Die sollten mal lieber wieder sowas wie ein Integrale, schneller kleinwagen mit Allrad... Der Audi S1 könnte vllt. sowas sein...


 Du gibst nen scheiß auf komische Automagazine,  aber vertraust wildfremden Forennutzern?  


Der Focus ST hat 225PS und 320NM.   Mit halbwegs breiten Reifen bekommt man das auch noch über die Vorderachse ganz gut auf den Boden.   Hättest du praktische Erfahrung im Umgang mit Fahrzeugen,  könntest du sowas auch einschätzen ... 


Und nun zum Rest deines Beitrags:   Du bist so jung, dass du noch keinen Führerschein machen darfst und hast keinerlei Erfahrung mit Fahrzeugen,  aber jammerst über die vergangene gute alte Zeit ?!   

Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass VW mit dem Polo WRC gerade ein Ralley-Auto  wieder als Straßenversion veröffentlicht hat, der einen vernünfitgen Motor und Allradantrieb aus der Rennversion behalten hat. 

Natürlich gibts auch den von dir angesprochenen neuen S1,  der den Audi-typischen beinahe-Allrad hat. 
Der neue Golf R  hat ebenfalls endlich Allrad bekommen. 
Ganz zu schweigen von den Klassikern von Subaru und Mitsubishi,  die natürlich auch noch alle da sind.  
Ansonsten kannst du immer noch zu BMW gehen,  die bauen auch kompakte Sportler mit (wahlweise)  Allradantrieb.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> I think so to :popcorn:
> 
> Mods bitte schaltet euch mal ein


 


Stryke7 schrieb:


> Falls du einen Moderator herbeirufen möchtest, musst du das nicht posten sondern auf das kleine Warndreieck klicken
> 
> Ich mache das immer sehr ungern,  da ich mir wünsche, dass die User ihre Probleme auch ohne den Einsatz der allmächtigen Faust eines Moderators lösen können ...
> (gelingt leider nicht so oft.  Aber ich halte an dem Ziel fest.)


 
Eigentlich bin ich am Wochenende eher meiner geistigen Entspannung verschrieben, aber der Thread schafft es durch einen neuen Teilnehmer hier mal wieder, dass ich mich zu einigen Sätzen genötigt fühle. Popcorn dürft ihr stecken lassen, ansonsten bringe ich Kärtchen mit ins Spiel, die wenige mögen.

Zum Thema: Vorschriften sind in einem regen Diskussionsthread der Rumpelkammer eher das, was sicher nicht im Vordergrund steht. Nichts desto trotz sollte man hier im Thread eigentlich nur über Dinge schreiben, die man durch eigene Erfahrung begründen und anderen mitteilen kann. Dieses hypothetische Gelaber, von Halbwissen und Unterhaltungen aus zig Foren, kann man aber teilweise kaum aushalten. Vielleicht wäre als Zugangsvoraussetzung zu diesem Thread ein Führerschein samt Fahrpraxis ganz nett. 

@ ExciteLetsPlay
In diesem Sinne schalte doch bitte mal ein paar Gänge zurück! Hier sind Menschen im Thread online, die auf gut und gerne 20 Jahre Fahrpraxis zurückgreifen können und entsprechende Erfahrungen und auch das Wissen über die Thematik "Auto" haben. Da lesen sich deine Beiträge dann wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich, aber erspare uns allen deine halbgaren Aussagen - das trägt dann zumindest zum Threadfrieden bei.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

Ich meinte jetzt meinte jetzt den RS. Für den ST reicht Front. Die AUtomagazine werden alle bezahlt und wollen profit machen, Forennutzer sind Leute die meist ehrlich ihre Meinung schreiben und nicht dafür bezahlt werden, und dies freiwillig in ihrer freizeit tuen. ALso, ja ich vertraue ihnen mehr. Ich bin Alt genug für einen FS, und der ist auch vorraussichtlich im Sept. fertig wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. 

Den Allrad von Audi finde ich eher bescheiden, der 1er von BMW sieht kake aus, und VW ist sowieso das letze. UNd ja ich finde die Autos von früher besser, auch wenn ich die noch nicht gefahren bin, sie überzeugen mich vom Konzept und von der Technik und vom Aussehen mehr. Den ganzen Technikkram brauch ich nicht, sehe ich da eher wie Tim Schrick "Mir ist es wichtig das ein Auto leicht ist, aber damit  stehe ich heutzutage relativ alleine da, für gemütlich oder so.. gehe ich ins Bett, da ist gemütlich"(Video: VGL. neuer/ alter M3) Also alle sachen die mit Komfort zutun haben brauche ich nicht, lieber richtig fahren. Ich habe letztens sogar gelesen das es für Autos zusätzlich zum Arschwärmer noch die Lenkradheizung gibt... Nenene, wozu brauch man den scheiß. Wenn man kalte Hände hat zieht man sich Handschuhe an... Machen andere Fahrzeugführer auch so. (Motorradfahrer, Fahrradfahrer)


@Klutten: War jetzt das letzte hier erstmal... Dann können sich wieder alle über ihr LHD und Lenkradheizung freuen.

@Stryke: Offtopic Bereich hat generell keine Likes


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

@Klutten

/sign




(wieso gibts in dem Thread eigentlich keine Likes?)


Edit:
@excite:

Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr ob ich hier lachen oder weinen soll ... 

Aber um den ganzen vorigen Stuss mal zu überspringen:  Eine Lenkradheizung ist sehr angenehm, wenn man sehr lange fährt.  Durch die erhobene Haltung der Hände in Verbindung mit verminderter Aktivität des Kreislaufs werden diese nämlich auf sehr langen Fahrten bei manchen Menschen schnell kalt.   Hättest du jemals ein Lenkrad in der Hand gehabt,  wüsstest du sowas vielleicht ...


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juni 2014)

@Excite: oh mann du lernst es einfach net...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2014)

Die letzte Woche wieder 5 Unfälle wegen absoluter Blödheit gesehen. Bei uns wird an einer Landstraße eine Abfahrt neu asphaltiert. Es stehen extra große Schlider das man eine Abfahrt vorher runter soll. Die Schilder sind sogar mit großen Blinklampen ausgerüstet. Nicht diese kleinen, sondern diese mit fast 30cm Durchmesser. Die Leute fahren aber weiter und sehen: Hey ich kann hier ja wirklich nicht abfahren. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gibt es aber auch noch eine Abfahrt, die noch offen ist. Also wird einfach so nach Lust und Laune auf der Landstraße umgedreht. Jeden Tag stehen da die kaputten Autos.

Am geilsten war aber der eine LKW Fahrer. Im Bereich der Abfahrt sind die Fahrspuren baulich getrennt durch solche Leuchtpömpel. Keine Baustellenteile, sondern fest verbaut. Der Idiot mit seinem Kieslaster fährt da einfach drüber und bricht die Trennung auseinander. Nen Audi kommt an und kann nicht mehr den Trümmern ausweichen und hat die inner Stoßstange sitzen.  Zu geil jeden Tag Party da. Eigendlich schade das ich mitm Kollegen die Woche zur Arbeit gefahren bin und der keine Dashcam drin hat. Hätte gute Videos gegeben.


----------



## winner961 (28. Juni 2014)

@klutten ich bedanke mich wollte aber nicht während deiner Ruhephase stören 

@ Auch ein Frontkratzer kann sehr schnell sein  und der Polo WRC hat nur FWD :hust:

Heute morgen von einem Celica T18 überholt worden, man ich will so einen  Allrad und 204 PS


----------



## Magogan (28. Juni 2014)

Im Winter ist das Lenkrad - wie der Rest des Autos - auch immer extrem kalt, da ist eine Lenkradheizung bestimmt praktisch. Es gibt ja sogar Autositze mit Massagefunktion für Leute mit zu viel Geld 

Viele Extras braucht man aber wirklich nicht unbedingt, es ist aber schon praktisch, sie zu haben, vor allem bei längeren Fahrten macht z.B. eine Massagefunktion bestimmt Sinn, auch wenn ich persönlich beim Autofahren noch nie das Bedürfnis nach einer Massage hatte.

Anderes Thema: kann es sein, dass einige Menschen noch nie vom Rechtsfahrgebot auf Autobahnen und Schnellstraßen gehört haben? Wenn man nach Berlin fährt (A 115), ist das teilweise echt schlimm, da fahren einige schon mehrere Kilometer vor dem Autobahnkreuz auf der linken oder mittleren Spur und die rechte ist fast ganz frei.

Total sinnvoll sind auch diese "Werbeschilder", die mir sagen wollen, dass ich mich auf den Verkehr konzentrieren soll, mich aber gerade davon ablenken. Ob die wohl wirklich etwas bringen? Oder schaden die eher als zu nutzen?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: kann es sein, dass einige Menschen noch nie vom Rechtsfahrgebot auf Autobahnen und Schnellstraßen gehört haben? Wenn man nach Berlin fährt (A 115), ist das teilweise echt schlimm, da fahren einige schon mehrere Kilometer vor dem Autobahnkreuz auf der linken oder mittleren Spur und die rechte ist fast ganz frei.
> 
> Total sinnvoll sind auch diese "Werbeschilder", die mir sagen wollen, dass ich mich auf den Verkehr konzentrieren soll, mich aber gerade davon ablenken. Ob die wohl wirklich etwas bringen? Oder schaden die eher als zu nutzen?



Ja, davon gibts immer wieder welche ...    deshalb finde ich die Idee so toll,  dass man alle zehn Jahre oder so mal eine Runde mit nem Fahrlehrer drehen muss, der sich mal anguckt, was für Marotten man so entwickelt hat.   Und was man vergessen hat. 
Und wer einfach zu blöd zum Autofahren ist ...    


 Sehen wir es mal so:

Wenn du gerade nicht vom Verkehr abgelenkt bist,  siehst du das Schild garnicht, und wenn du sowieso abgelenkt bist,  weist es dich darauf hin   
(Meine Logik ist unwiderlegbar !  )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Auf sone komischen Automagazine kannst du nen scheiß geben, für die ist doch nur das Kofferraumvolumen und der Verbrauch interressant.


 
Wenn man nur die Autobild kennt, ja.
Deshalb hab ich auch ein Abo der Sportauto.
Bei denen wird nicht auf Alltagstauglichkeit geachtet.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Den Allrad von Audi finde ich eher bescheiden, der 1er von BMW sieht kake aus, und VW ist sowieso das letze. UNd ja ich finde die Autos von früher besser, auch wenn ich die noch nicht gefahren bin, sie überzeugen mich vom Konzept und von der Technik und vom Aussehen mehr.


 
Merkst du was ?
Falls nein, du verspielst dir mit solchen bescheuerten Aussagen immer mehr Sympathien bei den Usern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: kann es sein, dass einige Menschen noch nie vom Rechtsfahrgebot auf Autobahnen und Schnellstraßen gehört haben? Wenn man nach Berlin fährt (A 115), ist das teilweise echt schlimm, da fahren einige schon mehrere Kilometer vor dem Autobahnkreuz auf der linken oder mittleren Spur und die rechte ist fast ganz frei.


 Das beachtet fast niemand mehr. Es wird da rumgeschlichen, wo man grade will. Zum Glück darf man diese Leute rechts überholen, wenn die einen dazu nötigen. Wenn es z.B. 3 spurig ist und ganz links jemand fährt aber alles andere frei ist, dann muss man nicht von ganz rechts nach links rüber und sich hinter den klemmen. Man darf dann ganz rechts mit seiner Geschwindigkeit weiterfahren.

Schon komisch das diese Leute nie von der Polizei rausgezogen werden. Die dürfen alle nötigen, so wie sie Lust haben. Aber die bösen Raser sind ja an allem Schuld. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich auch ein Abo der Sportauto.


 +1. Die Sportauto gibts ja sowieso wenn man im DSK ist.


----------



## roadgecko (28. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du gibst nen scheiß auf komische Automagazine,  aber vertraust wildfremden Forennutzern?
> 
> 
> Der Focus ST hat 225PS und 320NM.   Mit halbwegs breiten Reifen bekommt man das auch noch über die Vorderachse ganz gut auf den Boden.   Hättest du praktische Erfahrung im Umgang mit Fahrzeugen,  könntest du sowas auch einschätzen ...


 
Ich habe mit "nur" 205er Reifen im Trockenen keinerlei Probleme bei 17PS weniger und 3NM mehr Leistung. Und auf der Vorderachse ist nochmal weniger gewicht als beim Focus.

Nur wenn es Nass ist gibt es teilweise Probleme, aber nicht so das man meinen müsste man bräuchte ab Leistung "XY" unbedingt allrad.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> +1. Die Sportauto gibts ja sowieso wenn man im DSK ist.


 
Jup


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das beachtet fast niemand mehr. Es wird da rumgeschlichen, wo man grade will. Zum Glück darf man diese Leute rechts überholen, wenn die einen dazu nötigen. Wenn es z.B. 3 spurig ist und ganz links jemand fährt aber alles andere frei ist, dann muss man nicht von ganz rechts nach links rüber und sich hinter den klemmen. Man darf dann ganz rechts mit seiner Geschwindigkeit weiterfahren.


 
Wie kommst du darauf? Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es außerorts verboten ist an einem anderen Auto rechts vorbeizufahren, außer bei Stau und niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten (< 60 km/h oder sowas). 
Rechts überholen ist schließlich verboten - und alleine das vorbeifahren zählt als überholen. Ein Spurwechsel ist dafür nicht nötig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es außerorts verboten ist an einem anderen Auto rechts vorbeizufahren, außer bei Stau und niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten (< 60 km/h oder sowas).
> Rechts überholen ist schließlich verboten - und alleine das vorbeifahren zählt als überholen. Ein Spurwechsel ist dafür nicht nötig.


 Rechts überholen ist legal, wenn man dazu genötigt wird. Wenn jemand 400km lang auf der Autobahn links mit 130 fährt, würde das ja sonst ein riesen Chaos auslösen, wenn man rechts nicht dran vorbei dürfte.

Genauso darf man bei Überholverbot ein anderes Auto überholen, wenn dieses unverhältnismäßig langsam fährt oder parkt. Wenn jemand sein Auto an einer Landstraße mit Überholverbot parkt, wär ja sonst die Straße in eine Richtung voll gesperrt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Merkst du was ?
> Falls nein, du verspielst dir mit solchen bescheuerten Aussagen immer mehr Sympathien bei den Usern.


 
Ja merke ich... Wollte ich eig. so gar nicht schreiben, war nur etwas aufgebracht sorry... Bei manchen Posts denke ich einfach nicht lange genug nach oder lese es mir nicht nochmal durch sorry...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jup


 ...bist du zufällig am 29.9. Bilster Berg oder 31.10. Nürburgring Nordschleife dabei?


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Rechts überholen ist legal, wenn man dazu genötigt wird. ...



Auch wenn ein Rechtsfahrgebot verbindlich für alle Verkehrsteilnehmer gilt, wird man niemals zu etwas genötigt, wenn jemand eine linke Spur dauerhaft befährt. Die einzelnen Paragraphen der StVO sind da eindeutig geschrieben und geben wenig Spielraum, den man sich schönreden kann. Zusammenfassend trifft es eine Internetquelle ziemlich gut...



> Nach § 240 Abs. 1 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) macht sich wegen Nötigung  strafbar, wer einen anderen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch  Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder  Unterlassung nötigt.






> Es gilt also ein *grundsätzliches Rechtsüberholverbot*, welches jedoch  *Ausnahmen* kennt:
> 
> Fahrzeuge, die eine Linksabbiegeabsicht angezeigt und sich nach links eingeordnet haben, sind rechts zu überholen (§ 5 Abs. 7 StVO);
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2014)

Komisch, wurde mir von einem Polizist anders erklärt...


----------



## Mosed (28. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Rechts überholen ist legal, wenn man dazu genötigt wird. Wenn jemand 400km lang auf der Autobahn links mit 130 fährt, würde das ja sonst ein riesen Chaos auslösen, wenn man rechts nicht dran vorbei dürfte.


 
Soweit ich das im Internet nachlesen kann ist es NICHT erlaubt. Außer er fährt maximal 60 km/h. Du kannst ihn mit Lichthupe unter Einbehaltung des Sicherheitsabstandes auffordern die Spur zu wechseln.

Bei Überholverbotsschildern gibt es teilweise extra Hinweise, wenn man langsame Traktoren überholen darf - das bedeutet wiederum, dass du einen Traktor nicht überholen darfst, wenn dieses extra-Schild fehlt. Wie kommst du darauf, dass man langsame Fahrzeuge im Überholverbot überholen darf?
Hindernisse, wie es ein parkendes Fahrzeug darstellt, dürfen natürlich überholt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht gibt es eine Dienstvorschrift wie von dir geschildert zu handeln. Das ist dann aber quasi "Kulanz" und nicht Gesetz.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Komisch, wurde mir von einem Polizist anders erklärt...


 
Da sieht man, was die so drauf haben - die Rechtslage ist da mehr als eindeutig!



Mosed schrieb:


> Soweit ich das im Internet nachlesen kann ist es NICHT erlaubt. Außer er fährt maximal 60 km/h.


 
Auch wenn er max. 60 fährt darfst du den nicht überholen. Das gilt nur bei Kolonnen - und da darf man dann nur 20km/h schneller sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass man langsame Fahrzeuge im Überholverbot überholen darf?


 Wenn jemand unverhältnismäßig langsam fährt z.B. mit Schrittempo auf einer Landstraße, dann darf überholt werden. Wenn jemand bei 80 aber 60 fährt, dann gilt weiterhin Überholverbot.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Hindernisse, wie es ein parkendes Fahrzeug darstellt, dürfen natürlich überholt werden.


 
Diesen Vorgang nennt man nicht "Überholen", sondern "Vorbeifahren".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...bist du zufällig am 29.9. Bilster Berg oder 31.10. Nürburgring Nordschleife dabei?


 
Nee, dieses Jahr nicht.
Bei mir steht nächstes Jahr ein Autowechsel an, muss deshalb aus Kostengründen ein paar Trackdays ausfallen lassen


----------



## Mosed (29. Juni 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn jemand unverhältnismäßig langsam fährt z.B. mit Schrittempo auf einer Landstraße, dann darf überholt werden.



Gibt es dafür eine Quelle? 

Ich kenne nur dieses Ausnahmezeichen mit dem Traktor. Das besagt, dass man Kraftfahrzeuge, die nicht schneller als 25 km/h fahren können oder dürfen, doch überholen darf. Bedeutet aber, dass man einen PKW, welcher z.B. 20 km/h fährt, weiterhin nicht überholen darf und wenn das Zusatzschild fehlt, darfst du den 20 km/h fahrenden Traktor auch nicht überholen. Und das könnte man ja schon als unverhältnismäßig langsam bezeichnen.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe mit "nur" 205er Reifen im Trockenen keinerlei Probleme bei 17PS weniger und 3NM mehr Leistung. Und auf der Vorderachse ist nochmal weniger gewicht als beim Focus.
> 
> Nur wenn es Nass ist gibt es teilweise Probleme, aber nicht so das man meinen müsste man bräuchte ab Leistung "XY" unbedingt allrad.


 
Das kommt auch sehr auf die Reifen an. 
Der Audi A3 meiner Ex-Freundin (160PS,  250NM)  steht das ganze Jahr über auf Winterreifen (Frauen ...  ),   und wenns nass war und ich es damit eilig hatte,  hat der schon in der Autobahnauffahrt an keinem Reifen mehr Traktion gehabt.  War ein ziemliches rumeiern  

(Im Trockenen dagegen fuhren die überraschend gut!)


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, dieses Jahr nicht.
> Bei mir steht nächstes Jahr ein Autowechsel an, muss deshalb aus Kostengründen ein paar Trackdays ausfallen lassen



Willst du den 1er verkaufen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Willst du den 1er verkaufen?


 
Ja, wahrscheinlich Anfang bis Mitte nächsten Jahres.
Gestern ist er übrigens fertig geworden.
Warte nur noch auf das Kerscher Spoilerschwert für die Front.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, wahrscheinlich Anfang bis Mitte nächsten Jahres.
> Gestern ist er übrigens fertig geworden.
> Warte nur noch auf das Kerscher Spoilerschwert für die Front.


Darf ich fragen warum?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum?


 
Arbeitsbedingt/Arbeitgeberbedingt, und da ich einen Diesel aufgrund meiner jährlichen Fahrleistung eigentlich nicht benötige (30k pro Jahr, allerdings nur zu ~60% im 1er)
Soll wieder was kompaktes-mittelklassiges werden (S1, G7 GTI PP bzw. Leon Cupra).
Wobei mir der 1er schon echt an's Herz gewachsen ist :-/


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Riverna bist du nicht so in Richtung RHD Autos ?


 
Meine Autos sind alles LHDs...
Aber ich bin jetzt schon einigemale den Skyline von meinem Kumpel gefahren, dass fahren auf der "falschen" Seite ist eigentlich nicht schlimm. Ich hab ca 15Min gebraucht dann hat es mit dem Schalten super geklappt, es gibt zwei riesen Nachteile beim Rechtslenker. Das erste und meiner Meinung nach große Problem ist das Überholen auf Landstraßen. Man KANN einfach nicht den Gegenverkehr sehen bzw nur ganz ganz schlecht. Wenn man dann überholen will sollte man ein Auto haben das auch zieht und man fix dran vorbei ist. Ich persönlich würde bzw mache es ohne Beifahrer gar nicht. Lieber fahr ich zig Kilometer hinter einem LKW oder Schleicher hinterher als am Ende einen Frontalcrash zu haben. Das zweite Problem ist das Parkticket ziehen im Parkhaus oder McBlöd. Das Parkticket Problem ist aber sehr leicht gelöst, man kauft sich für 1Euro eine Parkkralle und das Thema ist erledigt. Bei einer McBlöd Tüte klappt das nur schwer, aber da bei mir in den Autos eh nicht gefuttert wird besteht das Problem nicht. Mit dem Schalten geht es total leicht, dass hat man in paar Minuten drin. Das einzige was etwas schwer ist, ist das schnelle zurück schalten. Die ersten paar male hab ich versucht in den Rückwärtsgang zu schalten da man gewohnt ist beim schalten vom 5ten in den 4ten den Schaltknauf zu sich zu ziehen. Jedoch muss man ihn nun wegdrücken. 

Alles in allem ist ein Rechtslenker nicht schwer zu fahren, diese Vorurteile kommen meistens von Leuten die es gar nicht erst getestet hat. Ich persönlich würde ein Auto (insofern es ein Japaner ist) IMMER die RHD Version vorziehen, einfach weil ich es authentischer finde. Ein richtiger Japaner hat das Lenkrad rechts, alles andere sind keine JDM Kisten. 

Zum Thema 18 Jahre, Führerscheinneuling und dann einen R34 kaufen sag ich nix, erstens wird daraus nix der Knabe hat zuviel TFTF geschaut und zweitens gibt es dann bald einen weiteren runtergerittenen Skyline von einem Besitzer der sich den Unterhalt nicht leisten kann ohne seine sagen wir mal "Seele" zu verkaufen


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2014)

Ich finde das auch etwas inkonsequent, dass man Motorräder erstmal gedrosselt fahren muss, mit 18 aber sofort einen Bugatti Veyron mit 1200 PS fahren darf (wenn man das Geld dafür hat).

Ich hätte das wohl auch getan, wenn ich das Geld dazu gehabt hätte. 50 Sekunden von 0 auf 400 km/h, das ist schon krass Oo In der Zeit erreicht mein Auto nicht mal 200 km/h (oder vielleicht doch, hab nicht nachgemessen). Sollte als Fahranfänger nicht unmöglich sein, so ein Auto zu fahren, aber meist klappt es doch nicht so ganz...


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juni 2014)

Naja, wenn ich mir so angucke wieviele junge Motorradfahrer bei uns hier in der Gegend sterben oder Unfälle bauen dann ist das schon in Ordnung so bzw. anscheinend nicht ausreichend. Die Verletzungsgefahr is bei so einem Motorrad deutlich höher als bei einem Auto und irgendwo dürfen einem die Gesetze auch nicht alles vorschreiben.

Das Gesetz warnt ja schon ausreichend wenn es vorschreibt dass man 1 Jahr gedrosselt fahren muss. Dann gibts aber immernoch Vollidioten die meinen sie sind die größten wenn sie unbewusst total unbeherrscht auf dem Moped wie Wahnsinnig umherfahren und dann verrecken weil sie die Kurve nicht einschätzen konnten und im Baum oder unter der Leitplanke landen.

Hört sich vielleicht hart an aber für solche Leute habe ich wenig mitleid. Ich sehs jedesmal wenn ich auf der Landstraße unterwegs bin bei schönem Wetter wie sie in den Kurven in deiner Seite stehen, überholen wie gestörte und andere extremst gefährden.


Es ist und bleibt ein Ding der Reife wie jemand mit vielen PS umgeht. Es gibt Leute die meinen sie können mit einem 400ps direkt umgehen und fahren vollgas durch die Stadt, andere wieder fahren in der Stadt normal ohne an jeder Ampel mit Vollgas wegzufahren und lernen das Auto erstmal kennen..


----------



## Metalic (29. Juni 2014)

Man muss bei uns für jeden scheiß eine Prüfung ablegen. Warum dann keine Psychologische am Ende des Führerscheins? Egal ob Auto, Motorrad, Trecker, Panzer, Rakete was auch immer... Natürlich kann man nie sicher sein, wie ein Fahranfänger wirklich drauf ist. Gibt solche und solche. 
Ich fahre gerne Motorrad und Auto. Gibt auf beiden Seiten riesige Arsch... Erlebe es zu oft, dass Autofahrer mich blockieren oder nicht überholen lassen weil ihr Ego es einfach nicht zulässt. Mit dem Auto das selbe. Mopedfahrer dich mich und andere gefährden. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte es also für jeden anders entschieden werden, was er denn fahren darf. Verdient der Staat doch noch mehr Geld. Was will er mehr?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2014)

Das Drosseln von Motorrädern über 18 Jähriger mit z.T. 2 Jahren Fahrerfahrung(A1) finde ich rein rechtlich auch ein bisschen komisch. Schließlich sind die Fahrer ja Volljährig und auch im Zweirad Fahren keine Anfänger mehr. Die Intention kann ich aber durchaus verstehen. 
Bei Autos scheint man wohl schlicht keinen Grund für eine Regulierung zu sehen weil die Schnittmenge von 18 Jährigen und Fahrer von richtig PS-starken Sportwagen so extrem klein ist.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2014)

Vorallem selbst wenn man ein Auto auf 25PS drosselt, schafft man es sich damit tot zu fahren. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für ein Motorrad, man müsste es einfach schwerer machen den Führerschein zu bekommen. Was man hier als Führerscheinprüfung ansieht, würde auch ein Affe schaffen. Komisch ist nur das es z.B. in Amerika noch leichter ist, aber da die Anzahl an Verkehrstoten deutlich geringer ist (habe ich zumindestens mal gehört).


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juni 2014)

Ich muss da jedesmal den Kopf schütteln wenn ich an meinen guten Freund denke, so sehr ich ihn auch mag.. 

Der fährt wie ein bescheuerter, jetzt mit dem M3 noch deutlich bekloppter als davor. Ständig muss er überall Vollgas geben und mit quietschenden Reifen losfahren, wenn wir gemeinsam unterwegs sind fahre mittlerweile nur noch ich weil das absolut peinlich und gefährlich zu gleich ist. Sobald eine Lücke von 100m zwischen ihm und dem Auto vor ihm entsteht haut der das Gaspedal runter um dann wieder voll in die Eisen zu gehen.

Der Kerl hat mehr Glück als Verstand, wie oft der schon Unfällen davongekommen ist, wahrscheinlich auch wegen den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern die frühzeitig reagiert haben auf seine hirnrissigen Aktionen.

Ich will echt wissen was in dem Kopf von solch einem Menschen vorgeht..


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Arbeitsbedingt/Arbeitgeberbedingt, und da ich einen Diesel aufgrund meiner jährlichen Fahrleistung eigentlich nicht benötige (30k pro Jahr, allerdings nur zu ~60% im 1er)
> Soll wieder was kompaktes-mittelklassiges werden (S1, G7 GTI PP bzw. Leon Cupra).
> Wobei mir der 1er schon echt an's Herz gewachsen ist :-/


Ok naja ist schade aber das was du dir dann holen wirst, ist ja nicht schlecht


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. Juni 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich will echt wissen was in dem Kopf von solch einem Menschen vorgeht..


 
Ist ganz einfach gesagt: NICHTS!


----------



## Joselman (29. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem selbst wenn man ein Auto auf 25PS drosselt, schafft man es sich damit tot zu fahren. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für ein Motorrad, man müsste es einfach schwerer machen den Führerschein zu bekommen. Was man hier als Führerscheinprüfung ansieht, würde auch ein Affe schaffen. Komisch ist nur das es z.B. in Amerika noch leichter ist, aber da die Anzahl an Verkehrstoten deutlich geringer ist (habe ich zumindestens mal gehört).


 
Weniger Verkehrstote bedeutet ja nicht das die da besser fahren. Ich war letztes Jahr in Texas und dieses Jahr in Kalifornien. Mit einem Ford F150 hat man da noch soviel Platz wie hier mit einem Smart und trotzdem haben da verdammt viele verbeulte Autos. Bin da selber Auto gefahren unter anderem den besagten Pickup und es ist einfach einfacher. 

Dazu kommt das man nicht wie hier über rel. kurvenreiche Autobahnen heizen darf wie man lustig ist. Beispiel A4 Köln - Olpe ist alles andere als geradeaus fahren und an manchen Stellen sind 250 km/h+ doch sehr gewagt. Es gibt aber keine Begrenzung dafür ab und an Tote... Sowas kann in den USA nicht in dem Maße passieren.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Juni 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dieses hypothetische Gelaber, von Halbwissen und Unterhaltungen aus zig Foren, kann man aber teilweise kaum aushalten. Vielleicht wäre als Zugangsvoraussetzung zu diesem Thread ein Führerschein samt Fahrpraxis ganz nett.



Das wäre aber auch nicht nett 

Ich lese hier (bis jetzt zumindest) immer sehr gerne mit


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Weniger Verkehrstote bedeutet ja nicht das die da besser fahren.


 
Also die Familie meiner Verlobten sind Amis und ich weiß wie die alle Auto fahren. Ich würde niemals behaupten das Amis gut Autofahren würden.  Es gibt scheinbar nur deutlich weniger Verkehrstote.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also die Familie meiner Verlobten sind Amis und ich weiß wie die alle Auto fahren. Ich würde niemals behaupten das Amis gut Autofahren würden.  Es gibt scheinbar nur deutlich weniger Verkehrstote.



Das hat mit gut oder nicht fahren nix zu tun. Die niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten bzw. -Unterschiede machen da viel aus. Dazu die erheblich geringere Verkehrsdichte.


----------



## Joselman (29. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das hat mit gut oder nicht fahren nix zu tun. Die niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten bzw. -Unterschiede machen da viel aus. Dazu die erheblich geringere Verkehrsdichte.


 
Geringere Verkehrsdichte auch nur bedingt.  In Texas war das so. Los Angeles 6 Spuren alles dicht aber trotzdem entspannter als hier der Stau auf 3 Spuren.... 

Nice fand ich die Fahrgemeinschaftsspur ganz links. Ab 2 Personen.  Halten sich auch alle dran ganz nebenbei.


----------



## XE85 (29. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Halten sich auch alle dran ganz nebenbei.



Das ist denke ich ein ganz großes Problem bei uns, das (zu) viele einfach meinen Regeln gelten nur für die anderen.


----------



## Joselman (29. Juni 2014)

Da sind die Strafen auch etwas anders. In Texas ist eines der meisten Schilder die man sieht eines wo nur drauf steht "you can not afford it" also Du kannst es Dir nicht leisten. Gemeint ist wohl betrunken fahren.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. Juni 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist denke ich ein ganz großes Problem bei uns, das (zu) viele einfach meinen Regeln gelten nur für die anderen.


 Jepp. Leider ist dem so.


Joselman schrieb:


> Da sind die Strafen auch etwas anders.


 Stimmt. Mein Onkel war ein paar Jahre drüben (wollte nicht zum Bund) und erzählte, daß man dort wegen ner Handvoll kleiner Delikte auch mal für zwei Wochen in Knast kommt. Würde meiner Meinung dem einen oder anderen hierzulande auch gut tun. Oder so wie in dänemark: wenn du zuviel Promille hast, wird dein Auto vom Staat behalten - sowas sollte es auch für´s Rasen, Drängeln usw. geben. Würde den Verkehr deutlich entspannter machen.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Geringere Verkehrsdichte auch nur bedingt.  In Texas war das so. Los Angeles 6 Spuren alles dicht aber trotzdem entspannter als hier der Stau auf 3 Spuren....


 
Ja, aber wenn der Verkehr so dicht ist, dass 6 Spuren in Kolonne dahinrollen oder stocken fährt sich auch keiner Tod. Kritisch ist das nicht, da gibts vlt. Blechschäden, aber keine Toten.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Juni 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Drosseln von Motorrädern über 18 Jähriger mit z.T. 2 Jahren Fahrerfahrung(A1) finde ich rein rechtlich auch ein bisschen komisch. Schließlich sind die Fahrer ja Volljährig und auch im Zweirad Fahren keine Anfänger mehr.



Doch, gerade das sind sie imo. Wenn man mit 16 anfängt und sich auf seine 125er setzt kann man anfangs vielleicht mit seinen 80KM/h herumtuckern und später dann mit gut 130KM/h. Ich weiß, manche 125 gehen auch schneller. Viele sind aber nicht mehr als ein schnellerer Roller. Wenn ich mir da meine Maschine angucke. Die schießt dir aus dem Stand in 10 Sekunden von 0 auf 250 Sachen. Das kannst du als ehemaliger 125 Fahrer überhaupt nicht handeln.
Ich halte es sogar für gefährlicher als für jemanden, der noch nie gefahren ist. Wenn von heute auf morgen beim Rausbeschleinigen aus Kurven auf einmal 150PS und mehr statt 15PS anstehen und man noch in seinem 125er Trott drin ist. Aua... Von daher finde ich die Regelung sehr gut, dass man mit 48PS anfangen muss, außer man ist eben schon 24, dann geht auch der direkt Einstieg. Aber selbst dann würde ich niemanden empfehlen sich auf einen 185PS Bock zu setzen. Das geht nicht gut. Es kann gut gehen, bei den meisten aber leider nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Juni 2014)

Die 80 KM/H Begrenzung gibt es nichtmehr. 125er schaffen schon mehr als ein Roller. Die Sportler im Schnitt 130-150, dauert aber eben auch. Ich finde die Ps Begrenzung auch nicht so schlimm, da die Unfälle meist weitaus verherender sind als mit dem Auto, und die Verlockung schneller zu fahren viel größer. Viele fahren doch jetzt schon selbst immer mit ihren 125er Full Throttle überall, ich kenn sogar welche die haben die 15 PS Begrenzung einfach rausgemacht, und fahren somit eigtl. ohne ABE und Führerschein...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich kenn sogar welche die haben die 15 PS Begrenzung einfach rausgemacht, und fahren somit eigtl. ohne ABE und Führerschein...


 ... und ohne jeden Versicherungsschutz. Die Leute solltest du mal darauf ansprechen und bei Ignoranz von deren Seite mal dezent den Behörden melden!


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Juni 2014)

So, die Batterie unseres Fords wurde nach 12 Jahren nun ganz fies, hinterrücks vom "plötzlichen Batterietod" niedergestreckt, da tut sich außer dem Anlasser nix mehr.
Aber mein Vater wollte wieder nur um Sicherzugehen nen verrosteten Massestecker unterm Luftfilter aufmachen und mit der Drahtbürste bearbeiten.

Konsequenz: Zwei verrostete schrauben abgerissen. Was macht mein Vater, ganz der "was-nicht-passt-wird-passend-gemacht" Typ? Neben dran ein Loch gebohrt und wieder angeschraubt 

Dann war er beim Schellen anziehen vom Luftfilter wieder zu faul die Schraubenzieher zu holen und nimmt die Ratsche, zack Nuss liegt aufm Getriebe 

Dann durfte ich ne Viertelstunde mit nem Draht nach der Nuss angeln und hab mir 4 mal den Kopf an der Scheiß Haube angeschlagen 


@excite 

Was du hier wieder laberst ist echt faszinierend, die aktuelle Yamaha YZF-125 hat nen Motor der die 15 PS ausreizt, da kriegste nichts mehr raus.
Solche Maschinen die schon gar nicht mehr nach 125er aussehen schaffen mit meinen 65 und 1,78 auch nur maximal 115 iwann sollte mal eine auch 150 laufen.

Außer du fährst ne RS, die sind aber ja eher die Ausnahme.


Die Drossel rausnehmen ist nur bei den A2 Maschinen seeeehr weit verbreitet. 
Bei ner Softwaredrossel kann man aber auch behaupten es sei ein Kurzschluss gewesen.

Btw, mit sowas verdienen die Händler eigl das meiste Geld.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So, die Batterie unseres Fords wurde nach 12 Jahren nun ganz fies, hinterrücks vom "plötzlichen Batterietod" niedergestreckt, da tut sich außer dem Anlasser nix mehr.
> Aber mein Vater wollte wieder nur um Sicherzugehen nen verrosteten Massestecker unterm Luftfilter aufmachen und mit der Drahtbürste bearbeiten.
> 
> Konsequenz: Zwei verrostete schrauben abgerissen. Was macht mein Vater, ganz der "was-nicht-passt-wird-passend-gemacht" Typ? Neben dran ein Loch gebohrt und wieder angeschraubt
> ...


 
Solche Autos liebe ich.  Der selbstgebohrte Massepunkt wird eh nicht lange halten und irgendwann wegbrennen, wenn der nicht konserviert ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> @excite
> 
> Was du hier wieder laberst ist echt faszinierend, die aktuelle Yamaha YZF-125 hat nen Motor der die 15 PS ausreizt, da kriegste nichts mehr raus.
> Solche Maschinen die schon gar nicht mehr nach 125er aussehen schaffen mit meinen 65 und 1,78 auch nur maximal 115 iwann sollte mal eine auch 150 laufen.
> ...


 
Dann überlege mal was du laberst, die ältere CBR von meinem Kumpel fährt 130 mit 15 ps, die neuen CBR´s schaffen 150. Durch Windschatten erreichst du auch nochmal ein paar km/h mehr. Und mein Kumpel ist auch um die 1,90 und wiegt 90, also ein kleinerer dünnerer schafft auch mehr. Die Cross Maschinen schaffen soviel, die sind nicht so schnell. Du musst dich auch aufn Tank legen und nicht aufrecht draufsitzen, sonst schaffst du nur 105-110. und wenn du nur eben zur Schule warst und der Motor noch kalt ist, bringt die auch nicht so viel, aber wenn der Motor richtig gut warm ist und die dich ordentlich aufn Tank legst ist das locker drin. Natürlich auf der AUtobahn, und nicht auf kurvigen Strecken. Und eine 125er die größer aussieht als sie ist, ist eher langsamer, weil schwerer und mehr Luftwiderstand und breitere Reifen rollen haben dann mehr bodenkontakt und erzeugen mehr reibung und sind auch langsamer. Auch wenn Drossel raus auf A2 weit verbreitet ist, machen es auch einige mit A1.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> weil schwerer



Mit Verlauf, was hat das Gewicht mit der Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu tun?


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit Verlauf, was hat das Gewicht mit der Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu tun?



Eine ganze menge. Kannst du soger selber testen. Fahr auf der autobahn höchstgeschwindigkeit und merke dir das ergebnis.
Dann packe 3-4 beton säcke in den kofferraum und noch 1-2 personen dazu und fahre nochmal autobahn und du wirst sehen das du nicht so hoch kommst wie ohne das gewicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2014)

Auf einem Motorrad kann das Gewicht der Person insofern interessant sein,  als dass es tatsächlich für die Aerodynamik wichtig ist.  Ich vermute, dass das einen größeren Anteil ausmacht, als die zusätzliche Last auf den Lagern und Reifen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Juni 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit Verlauf, was hat das Gewicht mit der Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu tun?



Wenn son Teil unter 200 KG oder so wiegt, und sich da einer mit 50 oder 100 Kilo draufsetzt macht das ein Unterschied, in einem AUto eher nicht. Aber wenn der Fahrer dann schon 1/3 des Gesamtgewichts ausmacht, macht es schon was aus. Und halt wie schon gesagt die Aerodynamik, ob sich da jetzt ein Schrank raufsetzt oder ein kleiner Chinese oder so.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann überlege mal was du laberst, die ältere CBR von meinem Kumpel fährt 130 mit 15 ps, die neuen CBR´s schaffen 150. Durch Windschatten erreichst du auch nochmal ein paar km/h mehr.



Honda | CBR125R | Daten & Preise
*Fahrleistungen* Höchstgeschwindigkeit in km/h 110

Das liest sich nicht wie "150 und mit Windschatten noch ein bisschen mehr".


Das reine Gewicht spielt IMHO übrigens eine untergeordnete Rolle für das Erreichen der Höchstgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Juni 2014)

Na ich glaube nicht das der Tacho 40 km/h zu schnell angibt. Vllt. 140, mit Windschatten 150, so meine ich das eher. Aber über 130 ist def. drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann überlege mal was du laberst, die  ältere CBR von meinem Kumpel fährt 130 mit 15 ps, die neuen CBR´s  schaffen 150. Durch Windschatten erreichst du auch nochmal ein paar km/h  mehr. Und mein Kumpel ist auch um die 1,90 und wiegt 90, also ein  kleinerer dünnerer schafft auch mehr. Die Cross Maschinen schaffen  soviel, die sind nicht so schnell. Du musst dich auch aufn Tank legen  und nicht aufrecht draufsitzen, sonst schaffst du nur 105-110. und wenn  du nur eben zur Schule warst und der Motor noch kalt ist, bringt die  auch nicht so viel, aber wenn der Motor richtig gut warm ist und die  dich ordentlich aufn Tank legst ist das locker drin. Natürlich auf der  AUtobahn, und nicht auf kurvigen Strecken. Und eine 125er die größer  aussieht als sie ist, ist eher langsamer, weil schwerer und mehr  Luftwiderstand und breitere Reifen rollen haben dann mehr bodenkontakt  und erzeugen mehr reibung und sind auch langsamer. Auch wenn Drossel  raus auf A2 weit verbreitet ist, machen es auch einige mit A1.


 Ein kalter Motor hat mehr Leistung als ein warmer... Auch wenn es nicht gut ist nem kalten Motor ordendlich zu geben. Rekordversuche auf dem Prüfstand werden oft mit nur lauwarmen Motor gefahren.



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Eine ganze menge. Kannst du soger selber  testen. Fahr auf der autobahn höchstgeschwindigkeit und merke dir das  ergebnis.
> Dann packe 3-4 beton säcke in den kofferraum und noch 1-2  personen dazu und fahre nochmal autobahn und du wirst sehen das du nicht  so hoch kommst wie ohne das gewicht.


 Macht maximal 2-3 km/h. Gewicht erhöht nur ein wenig den Rollwiderstand, das macht sich aber nur minimal in der Endgeschwindigkeit bemerkbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann packe 3-4 beton säcke in den kofferraum und noch 1-2 personen dazu und fahre nochmal autobahn und du wirst sehen das du nicht so hoch kommst wie ohne das gewicht.



Genauso hoch, ich brauch aber länger.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Fahrer dann schon 1/3 des Gesamtgewichts ausmacht, macht es schon was aus. Und halt wie schon gesagt die Aerodynamik, ob sich da jetzt ein Schrank raufsetzt oder ein kleiner Chinese oder so.



Du hast aber in deiner meinem Kommentar zugrundeliegenden Aussage auf das Gewicht einer größeren Maschine abgezielt.

Für die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist eigentlich bloß die am Rad anliegende Leistung und die Aerodynamik (cW x A) maßgeblich.

Ein größerer Fahrer kann da was ausmachen (muss nicht, je nach Sitzposition und ggf. Verkleidung), ein bloß schwererer nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann überlege mal was du laberst, die ältere CBR von meinem Kumpel fährt 130 mit 15 ps, die neuen CBR´s schaffen 150. Durch Windschatten erreichst du auch nochmal ein paar km/h mehr. Und mein Kumpel ist auch um die 1,90 und wiegt 90, also ein kleinerer dünnerer schafft auch mehr. Die Cross Maschinen schaffen soviel, die sind nicht so schnell. Du musst dich auch aufn Tank legen und nicht aufrecht draufsitzen, sonst schaffst du nur 105-110. und wenn du nur eben zur Schule warst und der Motor noch kalt ist, bringt die auch nicht so viel, aber wenn der Motor richtig gut warm ist und die dich ordentlich aufn Tank legst ist das locker drin. Natürlich auf der AUtobahn, und nicht auf kurvigen Strecken. Und eine 125er die größer aussieht als sie ist, ist eher langsamer, weil schwerer und mehr Luftwiderstand und breitere Reifen rollen haben dann mehr bodenkontakt und erzeugen mehr reibung und sind auch langsamer. Auch wenn Drossel raus auf A2 weit verbreitet ist, machen es auch einige mit A1.


 

Ein Nachbar hatte auch ne Cross die 120-130 lief, so viel dazu.

Seit wann sind 125er den bitte auf 15 PS gedrosselt?

Mit größer aussehen meinte ich eigl, dass man von den Verkleidung her eher auf eine mit mehr Hubraum schätzt weil sie verkleidet sind wie große.

Aber das vertagen wir lieber in den Mopped Thread, da sind auch Leute mit mehr Ahnung 

Ich hab hier ja nur ne alte Virago


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Juni 2014)

Naja 125er für A1 sind auf 15PS gedrosselt. Damit man die mit 16 fahren kann.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du hast aber in deiner meinem Kommentar zugrundeliegenden Aussage auf das Gewicht einer größeren Maschine abgezielt.
> 
> Für die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist eigentlich bloß die am Rad anliegende Leistung und die Aerodynamik (cW x A) maßgeblich.
> 
> Ein  größerer Fahrer kann da was ausmachen (muss nicht, je nach Sitzposition  und ggf. Verkleidung), ein bloß schwererer nicht.



Ok, aber in einem Auto mit 15PS bist du ja auch viel langsamer, kommt das nur durch den Luftwiderstand? Ich kann das irgendwie nicht ganz so glauben das der Luftwiderstand so ein großes Ausmaß hat. Jetzt mal eine gleiche Übersetzung vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja 125er für A1 sind auf 15PS gedrosselt. Damit man die mit 16 fahren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, aber in einem Auto mit 15PS bist du ja auch viel langsamer, kommt das nur durch den Luftwiderstand? Ich kann das irgendwie nicht ganz so glauben das der Luftwiderstand so ein großes Ausmaß hat. Jetzt mal eine gleiche Übersetzung vorrausgesetzt.


 
Doch klar,  beim Motorrad macht der Fahrer so geschätzt die Hälfte der gesamten Fläche aus


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juni 2014)

Mein Dad hat sich ein neues Spielzeug gekauft. 

'66er Mustang mit 55000 Meilen auf der Uhr und erste Hand, ohne Rost aus California.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2ex-ISWiHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ford Mustang 1966 Sound stock exhaust 289 cui / 4,7 L V8
Ford Mustang 1965 Sound stock exhaust 289 cui / 4,7 L V8
Ford Mustang 1964 Sound stock exhaust 289 cui / 4,7 L V8
serien auspuff 
standard auspuff


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich kann das irgendwie nicht ganz so glauben das der Luftwiderstand so ein großes Ausmaß hat. Jetzt mal eine gleiche Übersetzung vorrausgesetzt.



Klar, das ist nur der Luftwiderstand. Wobei der CW Wert beim Auto signifikant besser ist, aber die Fläche halt auch größer. Inwieweit das Produkt der beiden sich unterscheidet bzw. wie groß der Unterschied ist weiß ich jetzt aber nicht.

Wie schnell wird denn ein Auto mit 15 PS? Ich würde mal behaupten so um die 90 -100 kann man so auch erreichen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja 125er für A1 sind auf 15PS gedrosselt. Damit man die mit 16 fahren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, aber in einem Auto mit 15PS bist du ja auch viel langsamer, kommt das nur durch den Luftwiderstand? Ich kann das irgendwie nicht ganz so glauben das der Luftwiderstand so ein großes Ausmaß hat. Jetzt mal eine gleiche Übersetzung vorrausgesetzt.


 
Sicher macht der Luftwiederstand was aus, Beispiel gefällig?

Wenn du innen T4 den Motor vom Buggatti Veyron bauen würdest, mir der selben Übersetzung, würde der dank Luftwiederstand wohl kaum 400 laufen.

Schon mal drangedacht, dass die Motor einfach mit den Bauteilen nur 15 PS schaffen?
Drossel wäre z.B. Software oder Gasanschlag.

@hirschi
Schöner Wagen wobei mir die Fastbacks besser gefallen und nen Camaro noch besser 
Ich würde mir aber eher einen aus Texas oder so importieren, in Kalifornien ist halt immernoch die Küste inner Nähe.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Juni 2014)

@hirschi:   Richtig guter Zustand,  ist der komplett restauriert worden?

@ zappaesk:  90-100 kmh  glaube ich eher nicht ...   Wobei es bei der Leistung auch schon wieder sehr darauf ankommt,  wie leicht die ganze Mechanik und die Reifen laufen. 

Eine Aussage dazu wird aber schwierig,  weil alle Autos mit solchen Motoren auch viel kleiner sind als der Durchschnitt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juni 2014)

Hier noch zwei Bilder von der nun zu 95% fertigen Front 
Gestern hab ich auch noch die Radnaben sowie Bremssättel silber lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich da etwa Haarspray und einen Menschen auf dem Reifen bzw. Lack ?


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juni 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wobei es bei der Leistung auch schon wieder sehr darauf ankommt,  wie leicht die ganze Mechanik und die Reifen laufen.



Leicht, zumal die bei nem Auto mit der Leistung ja auch entsprechend dimensioniert wären.

Wenn man mal nem Smart Roadster nimmt, der hat mit 100PS etwas über 200 geschafft (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Bei 100 braucht man ca 1/4 davon. Das wären dann um die 25PS. Also wären mit 15 PS ggf. 80 oder 90 drin - in dem Bock.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker, es gibt auch 125er mit mehr als 30 PS. Nur für A1 müssen sie die halt auf 15 PS bauen/drosseln.  Eine 125er mit mehr 30 Ps oder so, ist dann auch bedeutend schneller. Und wenn dann ist das sicherlich Elektronisch über das Steuergerät begrenzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sehe ich da etwa Haarspray und einen Menschen auf dem Reifen bzw. Lack ?


 
Auf dem Reifen ist das hier drauf: http://www.meguiars.com/content/global/product/9668_lg.jpg 
Sieht in den ersten Stunden nach dem auftragen etwas "speckig" aus, nach einem halben Tag hat man aber einen seidenmatten schwarzen Reifen, ohne die hässliche bräunliche Verfärbung


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2014)

Reifen sind zum fahren da...


----------



## watercooled (29. Juni 2014)

Ja mal ganz ehrlich...
Pflegeprodukte hin oder her...aber Reifen Politur?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Juni 2014)

Ich find es sieht super aus, passt dann besser in das Gesamtbild des sauberen Fahrzeugs.


----------



## roadgecko (29. Juni 2014)

So speckig sehen die Reifen aber nichtmal neu aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juni 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja mal ganz ehrlich...
> Pflegeprodukte hin oder her...aber Reifen Politur?


 
Das ist Pflege, keine Politur 
Sieht einfach kagge aus, wenn das Auto auf Hochglanz poliert ist, die Felgen ebenso und dann der Reifen aussieht wie nach 5km Feldweg 
Und wie gesagt, ist 10min vor dem Foto draufgekommen und war noch längst nicht abgelüftet.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juni 2014)

Du weisst was ich meine ^^

Aber spricht doch nix gegen wenn man nach dem Auto putzen nochmal mit dem Lappen über die Reifen geht.
Dann schauen die auch sauber aus.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juni 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> @hirschi
> Schöner Wagen wobei mir die Fastbacks besser gefallen und nen Camaro noch besser
> Ich würde mir aber eher einen aus Texas oder so importieren, in Kalifornien ist halt immernoch die Küste inner Nähe.



Wobei die Fastbacks wiederum noch seltener sind, bzw. dann auch teurer. 
Stimmt, wobei unserer nichtmal am Unterboden irgendwo Rost hat. Dürfte also passen ^^



Stryke7 schrieb:


> @hirschi:   Richtig guter Zustand,  ist der komplett restauriert worden?


Jop, alles neu, sämtliche Lager / Gummiteile vom Fahrwerk, der Motor komplett überholt neue Reifen. Vorne wurde der Hobel auf Scheibenbremsen umgerüstet und ein größerer Alu Kühler ist auch drin. 
Letzte Woche hat es die Lichtmaschine zerlegt, da waren einfach die Kohlen durch. Glücklicherweise kann man bei dem Auto innerhalb von 10 Minuten eine neue Einbauen


----------



## Joselman (29. Juni 2014)

Mit einem Lappen alleine bekommt man keinen "neue Reifen look" hin. Deshalb gibt es 1000 verschiedene Produkte dieser Art. Jeder Gebrauchtwagen im Autohaus hat das drauf.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Bilder von der nun zu 95% fertigen Front
> Gestern hab ich auch noch die Radnaben sowie Bremssättel silber lackiert.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=750690"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=750691"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=750689"/>



Hast ihn wieder super ihn Schuss gebracht!


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Mit einem Lappen alleine bekommt man keinen "neue Reifen look" hin. Deshalb gibt es 1000 verschiedene Produkte dieser Art. Jeder Gebrauchtwagen im Autohaus hat das drauf.



Das Problem bei denen ist aber dass die einfach speckig aussehen bzw. sehr unnatürlich glänzen, das ist nichts für nen Pflegeverrückten.

King hat schon recht, wenn ein Fahrzeug rundum glänzt, besonders nach ner Politur, fühlt man sich gezwungen an den Reifen was zu machen weil das sonst absolut beschissen aussieht  

Ich hole mir jetzt übrigens auch ne Flex, Exzenter schön und gut aber ich will 100%


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. Juni 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf dem Reifen ist das hier drauf: http://www.meguiars.com/content/global/product/9668_lg.jpg  Sieht in den ersten Stunden nach dem auftragen etwas "speckig" aus, nach einem halben Tag hat man aber einen seidenmatten schwarzen Reifen, ohne die hässliche bräunliche Verfärbung



Hab das selbe hier stehen, hab's vor einiger Zeit in dem 'New Car Kit' von Meguiars bestellt, die stellen echt gute Pflegeprodukte her


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2014)

Ich brauch mal eine Politur, an der der ganze Dreck runter rieselt. Kaum bin ich aus der Autowäsche raus ist der Wagen wieder dreckig  schwarzer Lack eben


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (30. Juni 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Mein Dad hat sich ein neues Spielzeug gekauft.
> '66er Mustang mit 55000 Meilen auf der Uhr und erste Hand, ohne Rost aus California.


Falls dein Dad mal einen Chauffeur braucht, soll er Bescheid sagen. Um den Wagen fahren zu dürfen, würde ich nahezu alles machen   - sogar volltanken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. Juni 2014)

@Paulebaer

 
Wobei der gar nicht mal so viel braucht über Land um die 12 Liter und in der Stadt ca. 15 Liter.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juli 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Pommesbunker, es gibt auch 125er mit mehr als 30 PS. Nur für A1 müssen sie die halt auf 15 PS bauen/drosseln.  Eine 125er mit mehr 30 Ps oder so, ist dann auch bedeutend schneller. Und wenn dann ist das sicherlich Elektronisch über das Steuergerät begrenzt.



Soweit ich weiß ist die RS 125 die mit den höchster PS Zahl und auch die schnellste 125er, und selbst die hat "nur" 30 PS also werden das höchstens getunte sein


----------



## dekay55 (1. Juli 2014)

Also ich hatte mal ne Yamaha TZR 125 SP das war damals vor knapp 20 jahren die schnellste und staerkste 125er die man zu kaufen bekommen hat, ungedrosselt hatte die TZR 125 SP knapp 36PS ! Gedrosselt gabs die TZR 125 mit 23PS war zusaetzlich mittels Blackbox auf 80km/h begrenzt das man die mit 16 und dem alten Führerschein 1b fahren durfte. Die Drossel konnt man einfach überbrücken mittels unsichtbaren schalter und man hatte ne recht schnelle Maschine, wenn man die TZR SP komplett ungedrosselt mit 36PS hatte und der richtigen übersetzung ist die ihre 190 gerannt nach Tacho. Hach was das nen geiles Teil


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte hier nichts über Mopeds lesen


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juli 2014)

Dafür gibts auch ein Moped Thread


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand tipps geben wie ich diese verfluchten fliegenleichen von der front bekomme?
Hab heute mein auto seid 2 wochen mal wieder gewaschen, und ich krieg die seuche einfach nicht vernünftig ab
Hab nasse papiertücher 10minuten auf der ganzen front einwirken lassen aber der friedhof will ums verrecken nicht weg-.-


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2014)

Du könntest mal Knete probieren: http://www.amazon.de/Petzoldts-Profi-Reinigungsknete-MAGIC-Clean-Blau-Gramm/dp/B006BAFOGS


----------



## watercooled (1. Juli 2014)

Nasse Tücher + HD Reiniger wäre mein Tipp gewesen.
Kleben die auf dem Lack oder wo?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand tipps geben wie ich diese verfluchten fliegenleichen von der front bekomme?
> Hab heute mein auto seid 2 wochen mal wieder gewaschen, und ich krieg die seuche einfach nicht vernünftig ab
> Hab nasse papiertücher 10minuten auf der ganzen front einwirken lassen aber der friedhof will ums verrecken nicht weg-.-


 
Soll angeblich mit dieser Reinigungsknete gehen ...    obs stimmt 


Ansonsten weiche es doch mal mit nasser Zeitung ein.  Die Gerbstoffe des Zeitungspapiers sollen da angeblich auch helfen. 



Mit Terpentin gehts bestimmt weg!


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2014)

Ja aufm lack
Tücher mit schampo haben nix gebracht
Diesen kneten trau ich irgendwie nich so hab angst meinen lack zu zerkratzen
Wobei die front eh bald neulack bekommt, trotzdem stört mich das extrem.
Ganze auto blitzsauber aber die front


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ganze auto blitzsauber aber die front



Die Kiste ist doch schwarz, die Insekten auch, so what? Fällt doch eh nicht auf.  

Im Ernst: Probiere das mit der Knete mal. Ich bin echt zufrieden und im Zweifel hast Du maximal 10 Euro in den Wind geschossen.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Kiste ist doch schwarz, die Insekten auch, so what?


 
Geil


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Kiste ist doch schwarz, die Insekten auch, so what? Fällt doch eh nicht auf.




Wie arbeitet man mit dem zeug?


----------



## watercooled (1. Juli 2014)

Das ist als Schmiere ich mir Ketchup auf meine rote Krawatte. "Sieht man ja nüscht "


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht hilft der untere Abschnitt zur Knete: 
Anleitung....Wie wasche ich mein Auto richtig!


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wie arbeitet man mit dem zeug?


 
Im Prinzip musst Du die Oberfläche nur etwas anfeuchten, z. B. mit einer Sprühflasche mit Wasser / Shampoo-Gemisch. Das lässt Du etwas einwirken und dann gehst Du mit der Knete vorsichtig und ohne Druck drüber. 

Du kannst Dir auch als zweite Meinung auf Amazon mal die Rezensionen duchlesen. Die Leute dort beschreiben das ganz gut.


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2014)

Okay, danke schonmal
Muss man die knete vorher in warmes wasser legen oder ähnliches? Damit die geschmeidiger wird?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand tipps geben wie ich diese verfluchten fliegenleichen von der front bekomme?
> Hab heute mein auto seid 2 wochen mal wieder gewaschen, und ich krieg die seuche einfach nicht vernünftig ab
> Hab nasse papiertücher 10minuten auf der ganzen front einwirken lassen aber der friedhof will ums verrecken nicht weg-.-


 Hochdruckreiniger.


----------



## computertod (1. Juli 2014)

also ich sprüh meine Front immer mit Motorradreiniger ein, 5 Minuten einwirken lassen und dann mitm Schwamm wieder alles abwaschen, bis jetzt hab ich alles runter bekommen

@TheBadFrag
alles bekommst mit dem aber auch nicht weg...


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juli 2014)

Paaah, mit dem Kärcher von meinem Onkel schon 
200 Bar kann sich keine Leiche entziehen


----------



## watercooled (1. Juli 2014)

Und auch kein Lack...


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und auch kein Lack...


 
Aber die Insekten sind trotzdem ab  ... 

Die Knete hilft aber - hab meinen Friedhof damit auch zwischenzeitlich beseitigen können .


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juli 2014)

Also Maschinenlack hält das schon aus solang man nicht aus 20 cm Entfernung spritzt.
Aber meistens nimmt er eh nur den kleinen.


----------



## Kasjopaja (1. Juli 2014)

huhu 

Also ich hab n Chevi Malibu 2012.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte jetzt mal in die runde Fragen ob wer aus dem Raum München kommt und Positive Erfahrungen mit diversen Firmen gemacht hat die sich auf Audio Anlagen Spezialisiert haben. An und für sich kann man eigentlich mit der Soundanlage im Auto zufrieden sein die Serie bei dem Modell ist, aber der Bass gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Laut Internet steckt eine Pioneer Sound Anlage drinnen. Vom Sound her stimmt das auch, aber der Bass ist zu "Knackig" wenn ihr versteh was ich meine. Ich würde mich dahingehen gerne Beraten lassen in wie weit man das ändern kann, sodass eben der Bass ein weicheres bzw. schöneres Volumen bekommt. Allerdings möchte ich darauf verzichten mir den Kofferaum mit Endstufen und zig tausend watt Bass Rollen zu werfen zu lassen. Genaugenomen sollen im Endeffekt die Subwoofer, die bereits eingebaut sind ggf. getauscht werden. Brauche halt dahingehend jemanden der sich wirklich besser als ich damit auskennt und auch weiß was er tut.

MFG und danke schon mal vorab


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2014)

hochdruckreiniger hat nix gebracht
bin in den letzten 2 wochen viel autobahn gefahren und wen ich autobahn fahre lass ich es gerne mal fliegen, also meist mit 200+ unterwegs
reisegeschwindigkeit ist meist so 140-160.
ich werd die knete nächste woche mal testen, hoffe das bringt was


Kommen eigentlich noch welche von hier zum asphaltfieber am 17.07-20.07?
bin vorraussichtlich von freitag abend bis sonntag mittag dort anzutreffen

Edith: hab mal noch ein Bild angehängt zum glück sieht man den friedhof auf den Bildern nicht und wen KW endlich liefert,kommt er auch tiefer


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2014)

Für die Knete brauchst du aber auch einen vernünftigen Detailer, der die Spannung aus dem Wasser bekommt. Spüli ist da nicht zu empfehlen, da sich die Knete dadurch zersetzen kann. Ich würde vorher aber noch andere Reinigungsmethoden ausprobieren. Knete ist zwar eine feine Sache, aber der Aufwand ist nichts für die wöchentliche Wäsche.


----------



## winner961 (1. Juli 2014)

Ich frage mich gerade warum du keinen Insektenreiniger nimmst ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2014)

Ich kann die Fliegen bei mir so abwischen 

Wachsschicht FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und auch kein Lack...


 Man hält ja auch nicht die Düsen bündig mit dem Lack. 



fatlace schrieb:


> hochdruckreiniger hat nix gebracht


Komisch, ich musste noch nie mit anderen Mitteln auf meinen Lack. Einmal Hochdruckreiniger und dann Waschstraße und die Fliegen sind weg. Wachs hat der noch nie bekommen.


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade warum du keinen Insektenreiniger nimmst ?


 
hab da schon so viele durch und keiner war zufriedenstellend.


----------



## winner961 (1. Juli 2014)

Also meiner funktioniert


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juli 2014)

Also mit Knete wäre ich, besonders auf schwarzem Lack, sehr vorsichtig. Man kann sich da schnell Knetspuren reinziehen. Wieso bleiben die bei dir so stark kleben? Du hast doch erst vor kurzem poliert gehabt, hast du da nicht gewachst?

Ich kann mir das gerade echt schwer vorstellen dass sich Fliegen so arg ansetzen können, ich habe die immer mit nem Hochdruckreiniger runterbekommen. Welche Insekteninferner hast du denn benutzt?


----------



## Riverna (1. Juli 2014)

Noch knapp 4 Wochen dann ist Reisbrennen, der Turbo MR2 muss noch fertig gemacht werden (Gewindefahrwerk, Achsteile an der VA nach Unfall) und der Skyline auch (neue Heckschürze lackieren). Die einzige Kiste die aktuell fertig ist, ist mein Daily.  Aber die letzten zwei Wochen sind für die Halle drauf gegangen, neue Lichter legen, Bühne neu verkabelt, neue Schwerlastregale, haufen Steckdosen usw verlegt. Das ging doch deutlich mehr ins Geld als wir gedacht haben. Aber nun sind wir quasi fertig und es kann an den Autos weiter gehen. 

Für den roten NX hab ich auch mal wieder was bestellt, neue Radlager, verstärktes Ausrücklager, neues Getriebeöl, neuer Benzindruckregler. Aber dieses Jahr wird der Koffer nie und nimmer fertig.


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also mit Knete wäre ich, besonders auf schwarzem Lack, sehr vorsichtig. Man kann sich da schnell Knetspuren reinziehen. Wieso bleiben die bei dir so stark kleben? Du hast doch erst vor kurzem poliert gehabt, hast du da nicht gewachst?
> 
> Ich kann mir das gerade echt schwer vorstellen dass sich Fliegen so arg ansetzen können, ich habe die immer mit nem Hochdruckreiniger runterbekommen. Welche Insekteninferner hast du denn benutzt?


 
Gewachst nicht sondern versiegelt, scheint aber nix gutes gewesen zu sein.
puh genaue namen kann ich dir nicht sagen, war glaub ich von sonax und nigrin.
Vor diesen Knetspuren hab ich ja angst,(vorallem bei den beschissenen empfindlichen BMW lack) aber ich werd es wohl mal riskieren, wenns schief läuft ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm, will ja auf M heck mit performance diffusor umbauen, und da muss das heck eh lackiert werden, und die front will ich aufgrund von steinschlägen auch neu haben.
Wenn der lack schonmal angemischt ist


----------



## Mosed (1. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand tipps geben wie ich diese verfluchten fliegenleichen von der front bekomme?


 
Ja, ganz einfach durch eine gute Waschstrasse fahren... 

Ich fahre alle paar Wochen/Monate mal durch eine Waschstraße und habe keine Probleme mit Fliegen. Kann mich aber auch nicht entsinnen, davor groß Fliegenleichen am Auto zu haben. Vielleicht haben die Angst vor meinem Auto und fliegen rechtzeitig weg?  (Ist Arctic, sollte also gut sichtbar sein). Schaue aber auch nicht so genau hin, wie sich der Dreck zusammensetzt... 

Der Sinn einer Handwäsche erschließt sich mir eh nicht wirklich. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich Kratzer rein zu machen dürfte höher sein als bei einer modernen Waschstraße (außer vielleicht beim Profi, der genauestens aufpasst mit den richtigen "Werkzeugen"), das Auto ist danach gut sauber (ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis mit einer Lupe nach Dreck zu suchen...) und für die paar € stelle ich mich da bestimmt nicht selber hin... Waschschwamm und Autoreiniger muss man ja auch kaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Der Sinn einer Handwäsche erschließt sich mir eh nicht wirklich. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich Kratzer rein zu machen dürfte höher sein als bei einer modernen Waschstraße (außer vielleicht beim Profi, der genauestens aufpasst mit den richtigen "Werkzeugen"), das Auto ist danach gut sauber (ich habe nicht das Bedürfnis mit einer Lupe nach Dreck zu suchen...) und für die paar € stelle ich mich da bestimmt nicht selber hin... Waschschwamm und Autoreiniger muss man ja auch kaufen.


 
Die Waschstraße erzeugt deutlich mehr Kratzer 
Mein Auto hat das letzte Mal beim Vorbesitzer eine Waschstraße von innen gesehen, das konnte man ihm auch ansehen 
Und von Hand bekommt man das Auto auch vernünftig sauber. Waschstraßen lassen oft Stellen aus. 
Und so teuer sind die Mittel auch nicht. Ich bezahle für das Cemical Guys Shampoo ca. 11€ für 437ml (15ml für eine Wäsche) + Detailer jede 2. Wäsche.ä

@ fatlace,
hast du schwarz Uni (668) oder schwarz metallic ?


----------



## watercooled (1. Juli 2014)

Und ich freue mich schon weil ich einen Wasch Handschuh und 2 Eimer benutze 
Die Felgen bekommen sogar WinClean! 

Aber es lohnt sich bei der Kiste einfach nicht mehr. Der nächste wird entsprechend gepflegt


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Waschstraße erzeugt deutlich mehr Kratzer
> Mein Auto hat das letzte Mal beim Vorbesitzer eine Waschstraße von innen gesehen, das konnte man ihm auch ansehen
> Und von Hand bekommt man das Auto auch vernünftig sauber. Waschstraßen lassen oft Stellen aus.
> Und so teuer sind die Mittel auch nicht. Ich bezahle für das Cemical Guys Shampoo ca. 11€ für 437ml (15ml für eine Wäsche) + Detailer jede 2. Wäsche.ä
> ...



Saphirschwarz Metallic


----------



## Mosed (1. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher bei einer guten modernen Texilwaschstraße. Vielleicht hat er eher mal versucht sein Auto zu polieren? Das hatte ich beim vorherigen Auto - überall auf dem schwarzen Lack kreisförmige Kratzer. Das war sicher keine Waschstraße.

Bei der Handwäsche muss man nur einmal ein etwas härteres Teil unterm Schwamm haben und dann gibts wirklich gut sichtbare Kratzer.

Wenn eine Waschstraße noch Kratzer macht sicher nur ganz leichte oberflächliche Kratzer - die man dann mal alle paar Jahre wegpolieren lassen kann, wenn sie einen stören.  Soweit ist selbst für mich das Auto ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Irgendwo hörts auf - am Besten noch so ein Hauben-BH draufziehen und die Reifen mit Silikonspray zum glänzen bringen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2014)

Nee, eindeutig Waschanlagenkratzer. 
Unser 5er ist damit auch übersäht, da nur Waschanlage.
Mein 1er steht, trotz wahnsinnig empfindlichen Lack, nach einem Jahr Handwäsche und in der Zeit keine Politur, noch sehr gut da.
Bei der Handwäsche wäscht man auch auf gar keinen Fall mit einem Schwamm !
Der schiebt den Dreck nur vor sich her.
Man nimmt einen langfasrigen Waschhandschuh 
Für mich ist das Auto kein reiner Gebrauchsgegenstand, deshalb muss es auch immer blitzeblank sein.
Kratzer hat er auch keine, die werden, falls mal einer auftaucht, gleich auspoliert oder wenn tiefer, mit Lack aufgefüllt und mit einem speziellen Schleifklotz verschliffen. Dann sieht man selbst von tieferen Kratzern und Steinschlägen nix mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2014)

Mein Auto habe ich auch immer geputzt... ...bis ich das erste Mal die Nordschleife damit unter die Räder genommen habe. Nun ist es ein Fahrgegenstand.  Wenn er absteht einmal Waschanlage, wenn ich die Reifen wechsel wird er ausgesaugt und Scheiben geputzt von innen. Dann packe ich auch die jeweiligen Fußmatten und sonstiges Zeug für Winter und Sommer ins Auto. Innen reicht 2x im Jahr total aus. Da ist eh fast nie Dreck, weil ich quasi fast immer die Fenster oben hab.

Technisch muss die Kiste top sein, optisch ist es halt nen altes Auto zum angasen.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Gewachst nicht sondern versiegelt, scheint aber nix gutes gewesen zu sein.
> puh genaue namen kann ich dir nicht sagen, war glaub ich von sonax und nigrin.
> Vor diesen Knetspuren hab ich ja angst,(vorallem bei den beschissenen empfindlichen BMW lack) aber ich werd es wohl mal riskieren, wenns schief läuft ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm, will ja auf M heck mit performance diffusor umbauen, und da muss das heck eh lackiert werden, und die front will ich aufgrund von steinschlägen auch neu haben.
> Wenn der lack schonmal angemischt ist


 
Scheint in der Tat Müll gewesen zu sein, schade. 

Wenn du noch einmal einen sehr sehr guten Insektenentferner probieren möchtest kann ich dir den hier empfehlen Cairbon Insektenentferner CB77 500ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege ordentlich einsprühen und einwirken lassen dann dürften die nicht mehr überleben.

Falls du aber doch kneten willst dann probiers mal mit der Knete DODO JUICE Basics Clay Bars 2x55gr. online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege

Die habe ich neben der blauen von Petzolds für leichte Verschmutzungen. Da die Knete deutlich weicher ist als die gängige blaue ist das Risiko dir Knetspuren reinzuhauen deutlich geringer. Leg die Knete vor Gebrauch ca. 15min in warmes Wasser damit sie zusätzlich weicher wird. Dazu nen passenden Detailer und dann langsam immer in eine Richtung kneten, nicht im Kreis oder kreuz und quer. Die Knete immer wieder mal abnehmen und schauen ob was hängenbleibt und gegebenenfalls umkneten.

Hoffentlich klappts


----------



## Magogan (3. Juli 2014)

Ich kenne jemanden, der nicht mehr so gut sehen kann, selbst mit Brille. Wann darf er/sie nicht mehr Auto fahren? Wie viel Sehschärfe muss vorhanden sein?

Andere Frage: Wenn auf meinem Führerschein steht, dass ich eine Sehhilfe brauche und ich meine Augen lasern lasse, wodurch ich im Idealfall auf beiden Augen über 100% Sehkraft ohne Brille habe, muss ich dann den Führerschein gegen einen tauschen, auf dem der Vermerk nicht drauf ist? Wenn nein, was ist, wenn ich dann kontrolliert werde und keine Sehhilfe trage?


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, der nicht mehr so gut sehen kann, selbst mit Brille. Wann darf er/sie nicht mehr Auto fahren? Wie viel Sehschärfe muss vorhanden sein?



Ab wann es nicht mehr geht sagt ihm dass der Arzt bei dem das diagnostiziert wird, dann gibts ein medizinisches Fahrverbot. Hatte ich selbst nach meinem Schlaganfall auch für 3 Monate und dann die Fahrerlaubnis erst nach diversen Gutachten (u.a. beim Augenarzt) wiedererlangt. Im Zweifelsfall den Arzt drauf ansprechen - was aber ein Eigentor sein kann...

Ein regelmäßiger medizinischer Fahrtüchtigkeitstest ist in D leider nicht vorgeschrieben. In anderen Ländern (z.B. BeNeLux ab nem bestimmten Alter) dagegen schon.


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn du dir die Augen machen lässt, würde ich behaupten du brauchst einen neuen Sehtest, mit dem du dann einen neuen Führerschein beantragst. Fährst du ohne Brille (auch wenn die Augen gut sind) und du wirst angehalten zahlst du halt.


----------



## JJ Walker (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Autofreunde.
Kennt sich jemand mit 
Ford Mondeo 1.8 Turnier Bj 2001 aus?
Ich suche zurzeit einen guten gebrauchten für 2500Euronen. Und habe einen in meiner nähe gefunden. Kenn mich leider mal gar nicht mit Autos aus und weis auch nicht auf was ich achten muss. 
Der Wagen hätte 92700km auf der Uhr und hat ne defekte Klima. Die würde allerdings gemacht. Der 1.8 Benziner soll ja eher bescheiden beschleunigen.  Wenn mir jemand Tipps geben konnte wäre super.
Thx JJ


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juli 2014)

Was die Sehkraft angeht, das ist in der FeV Anlage 6 beschrieben. Google mal danach.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0pp4TLtaGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ist's richtig


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Juli 2014)

Hier mal der neue X6, der wirkt in echt irgendwie richtig "klein" wenn man das so sagen kann. Der steht schon prollig da, wirkt aber etwas dezenter als das alte Modell.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHA MEGA!  Darauf muss man erstmal kommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2014)

Hirschi, war dein Kumpel mit dem 135i zufällig beim Kennfeldoptimierer (bei Flo) und hat den auf 380PS optimieren lassen, sowie die Getriebesoftware modifizieren lassen ?


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hier mal der neue X6, der wirkt in echt irgendwie richtig "klein" wenn man das so sagen kann. Der steht schon prollig da, wirkt aber etwas dezenter als das alte Modell.



Schönes Design aber der Vorgänger was irgendwie "muskulöser" 

Das mitm Blitzer ist ja krass  hab mich schon mal gefragt obs schon öfter mal vorgekommen ist dass jemand die kleinen mobilen Standblitzer einfach in den Kofferraum geworfen und entsorgt hat?


----------



## watercooled (3. Juli 2014)

Fand den Vorgänger schöner. Der wirkte so geil bullig, kantig, böse.
Das fehlt dem neuen etwas.


----------



## moe (3. Juli 2014)

Habt ihr diese Straßenleitpfostenblitzer schon mal gesehen? Richtig widerlich die Teile.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2014)

moe schrieb:


> Habt ihr diese Straßenleitpfostenblitzer schon mal gesehen? Richtig widerlich die Teile.


 
Och komm schon... Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Du hast echt die theoretische Führerscheinprüfung geschafft? Es sollte doch klar sein, dass sich Radar- und Laserbasierte Systeme (noch) nicht unendlich miniaturisieren lassen (vor allem in Punkto Fläche)... Einfache Physik.

Blitzer in diversen Leitpfosten? | Wieder einmal wird Facebook für das Verteilen für Unwahrheiten verwendet Nicht zum ersten Mal werden angebliche versteckte Radargeräte gezeigt Das Problem ist dass andere User dies wiederum teilen ohne selbst danach

http://www.emsvechtewelle.de/news/keine-leitpfosten-blitzer-in-der-region-10863.html


----------



## Beam39 (3. Juli 2014)

Die haun ja zur Zeit irgendwie richtig auf die Kacke mit den Blitzern, jeden Tag hör ich was neues  Wobei ich sagen muss dass mich sowas nicht weiter stört. Wenn ich auf der AB unterwegs bin und da sind 120 fahre ich etwas über 140 laut Tacho. Da blitzt dann auch nix und langsam bin ich so auch nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Juli 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hier mal der neue X6, der wirkt in echt irgendwie richtig "klein" wenn man das so sagen kann. Der steht schon prollig da, wirkt aber etwas dezenter als das alte Modell.





watercooled schrieb:


> Fand den Vorgänger schöner. Der wirkte so geil bullig, kantig, böse.


 Ich mag den X6 nicht. Ist in meinen Augen nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. Lustigerweise wurde gestern ne Folge Top Gear gezeigt, wo das Ding nichtmal nen kleinen Grashügel hochgekommen ist - wozu dann einen auf SUV machen? Im Schnee gab´s bei Top Gear auch keine Traktion. Entweder sind die dort zu doof zum fahren oder der Wagen ist nicht wirklich was für abseits der Straßen - und dann ist er entschieden zu wuchtig finde ich.


----------



## JC88 (4. Juli 2014)

Mal ehrlich...wer kauft sich für das schweine viele Geld so ein auto und erwartet wirkliche Geländegängigkeit? Ich denke niemand...deswegen finde ich diese Vergleiche mit Defender und co auch ziemlich weit hergeholt.

Es ist einfach die Optik die den meisten gefällt und gut ist. Ein Auto was niemand wirklich braucht, aber man doch haben will. So wie viele andere auch.


----------



## Exception (4. Juli 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hier mal der neue X6, der wirkt in echt irgendwie richtig "klein" wenn man das so sagen kann. Der steht schon prollig da, wirkt aber etwas dezenter als das alte Modell.



Klein nennst du das? Dahinter steht ein E-Klasse Benz w211 und der sieht dagegen klein aus, obwohl das schon ein relativ großes Auto ist.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Juli 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich...wer kauft sich für das schweine viele Geld so ein auto und erwartet wirkliche Geländegängigkeit?
> Es ist einfach die Optik die den meisten gefällt und gut ist.


 Ein "hochbeiniges" Auto muß in meinen Augen auch mal abseits von Straßen bewegt werden können. Ich erwarte vom X6 nicht, daß er nem Lada Niva, G-Klasse oder Landrover hinterher kraxelt - aber mit nem X5 oder ähnlichem sollte er mithalten können - sonst ist´s ein Fail in meinen Augen.


Exception schrieb:


> Klein nennst du das? Dahinter steht ein E-Klasse Benz w211 und der sieht dagegen klein aus, obwohl das schon ein relativ großes Auto ist.


 Jepp. Das meine ich mit zu wuchtig für ein reines Straßenauto.


----------



## ich558 (4. Juli 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich...wer kauft sich für das schweine viele Geld so ein auto und erwartet wirkliche Geländegängigkeit? Ich denke niemand...deswegen finde ich diese Vergleiche mit Defender und co auch ziemlich weit hergeholt.
> 
> Es ist einfach die Optik die den meisten gefällt und gut ist. Ein Auto was niemand wirklich braucht, aber man doch haben will. So wie viele andere auch.


 
Allrad, Bodenfreiheit und die richtigen Reifen machen das meiste aus worauf es bei der Geländegängigkeit ankommt (beim Top Gear Test lag das sicher auch an den Straßenreifen) Kaum einer fährt damit ins Gelände ebenso wie fast keiner mit nem Sportwagen auf der Nordschleife herumheizt


----------



## XE85 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich finde den neuen X6 zumindest schöner als den alten, kaufen würde ich ihn dennoch nicht, allein bei BMW gibts da 3, 4 Modell die ich vorziehen würde.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Allrad, Bodenfreiheit und die richtigen Reifen machen das meiste aus worauf es bei der Geländegängigkeit ankommt (beim Top Gear Test lag das sicher auch an den Straßenreifen) Kaum einer fährt damit ins Gelände ebenso wie fast keiner mit nem Sportwagen auf der Nordschleife herumheizt


 Stimmt. Aber warum züchtet man einen SUV zum Coupe um, wenn man als Resultat ein "schlechtes" Coupe bzw. ein "schlechtes" SUV erhält? Andere Coupes (auch große) fahren die berühmten Kreise um den X6 und abseits von Straßen ist der X6 nicht besser als jeder andere Wagen ohne Allrad und Geländereifen auch. Wenn ich ein SUV mit nem Coupe kreuze, dann sollte als Ergebnis was vorteilhaftes bei raus kommen. In meinen Augen ist der X6 als Coupe zu lahm und träge und als SUV einfach mal untauglich. Die Optik findet wohl ihre Freunde und der einzige Vorteil ist in meinen Augen die erhöhte Sitzposition - wobei die durch die schlechte Sicht (grade nach hinten) wieder aufgehoben wird. Würde ihn mir wer schenken, wäre der Wagen direkt im nächsten Autoportal zum Verkauf drinne.


----------



## ich558 (4. Juli 2014)

Die meisten kaufen sich auch ein Auto nur wegen der Form und und wenn man dann noch ordentlich Leistung hat ist ja alles bestens. In dem fall ist hohe Sitzposition und ordentliche Beschleunigung viel entscheidender als kurvenspeed und Gelendetauglichkeit.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juli 2014)

Die Form und vll. noch die Sitzposition dürften wohl der Hauptgrund für X6 Käufer sein, denn rationelle Gründe dürften da beim Kauf nicht im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die Form und vll. noch die Sitzposition dürften wohl der Hauptgrund für X6 Käufer sein, denn rationelle Gründe dürften da beim Kauf nicht im Vordergrund stehen.


 
So zwei, drei rationale Vorteile gibts schon ...  Die Sitzposition ist nicht nur im Verkehr angenehm,  sondern auch zum Ein- und Aussteigen. Besonders bei Leuten,  die körperlich eingeschränkt sind,  sei es altersbedingt,  durch Krankheit,  Verletzung,  Unfall,  Faulheit,  zu viel Mcces-Konsum, oder die amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft. 


Außerdem würde ich im Falle eines Unfalls gerne einen X6 um mich herum haben,  da ist man mit Sicherheit ziemlich gut aufgehoben.

Außerdem eignet er sich gut als Zugmaschine.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die meisten kaufen sich auch ein Auto nur wegen der Form und und wenn man dann noch ordentlich Leistung hat ist ja alles bestens. In dem fall ist hohe Sitzposition und ordentliche Beschleunigung viel entscheidender als kurvenspeed und Gelendetauglichkeit.



Ich denke auch, dass die meisten SUVs nie "echtes Gelände" sehen, maximal einen Waldweg. Die meisten Leute (u. a. mein Vater) kaufen diese Autos IMHO nur, weil ihnen die Optik gefällt. Gut, mein Vater meint, solche Autos wären besonders toll um 2x im Jahr seinen Bootsanhänger zu ziehen aber das könnte ein Passat auch. 

Die erhöhte Sitzposition ist schon ein Pluspunkt allerdings hat z. B. ein X6 im Gegenzug eine dermaßen schlechte Sicht nach hinten, da empfiehlt es sich, unbedingt die Rückfahrkamera mit zu bestellen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Juli 2014)

Allerdings gibt es nun eine geschrumpfte Version des X6, den X4. Der dürfte nicht ganz so schwerfällig sein wie der große Bruder.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2014)

Bezüglich X6 und Offroad: Bitte schaut euch das Vid an. So schlecht ist der wirklich nicht. *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZZ-MmNJAWw*
Beachtet, dass Schnee liegt. Bin selber auf dem Gelände im Schnee gefahren, es ist unglaublich wie weit man trotz des Schnees kommt. 

Ihr müsst auch immer daran denken: welche Reifen sind drauf? Ohne gute Reifen geht einfach nichts. Ihr fahrt im Winter ja auch nicht mit Sommerreifen, das ist genau das gleiche. 
Dass es beim X6 an Bodenfreiheit fehlt ist klar, Offroad ist ja auch nicht die Kaufambition eines X6 Kunden. 



Exception schrieb:


> Klein nennst du das? Dahinter steht ein E-Klasse Benz w211 und der sieht dagegen klein aus, obwohl das schon ein relativ großes Auto ist.


 
Nochmal für dich: Natürlich steht der X6 fett da, aber im Vergleich zum alten wurde der schon ne deutliche Nummer "dünner" gemacht. 

@Ger


> Hirschi, war dein Kumpel mit dem 135i zufällig beim Kennfeldoptimierer (bei Flo) und hat den auf 380PS optimieren lassen, sowie die Getriebesoftware modifizieren lassen ?


Jop war er. Weiss leider auch nicht mehr. Hoffe ich sehe ihn bald wieder.


----------



## Lee (4. Juli 2014)

Gleichzeitig nimmt ein Straßenpanzer wie der X6 anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern ohne "erhöhte Sitzposition" wieder die Sicht...
Das Problem ist also etwas hausgemacht. Ohne SUVs wäre der Wunsch nach mehr Sicht nicht so groß. 

Für mich ist so ein X6 einfach nur ein Proll Auto und Ausdruck von nutzloser Ressourcenverschwendung auf jeder Ebene.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Für mich ist so ein X6 einfach nur ein Proll Auto und Ausdruck von nutzloser Ressourcenverschwendung auf jeder Ebene.



Dieses Prädikat kannst Du aber fast jedem Auto verleihen, das über die normale Mittelklasselimousine hinausgeht. Eine S-Klasse oder einen "Sportwagen" braucht auch kein Mensch. Dennoch sehe ich kein Problem darin, wenn Leute Spaß haben, solche Autos zu fahren.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Juli 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig nimmt ein Straßenpanzer wie der X6 anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern ohne "erhöhte Sitzposition" wieder die Sicht... Das Problem ist also etwas hausgemacht. Ohne SUVs wäre der Wunsch nach mehr Sicht nicht so groß.  Für mich ist so ein X6 einfach nur ein Proll Auto und Ausdruck von nutzloser Ressourcenverschwendung auf jeder Ebene.


   Den Punkt "Ressourcenverschwendung" kannst du überall anwenden. Am Ende entscheiden Geschmack und die Größe des Geldbeutels des Käufers.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juli 2014)

> Gleichzeitig nimmt ein Straßenpanzer wie der X6 anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern ohne "erhöhte Sitzposition" wieder die Sicht...
> Das Problem ist also etwas hausgemacht. Ohne SUVs wäre der Wunsch nach mehr Sicht nicht so groß.



Ganz ehrlich ich finde die Sprinter viel Schlimmer, dahinter siehst du wirklich nichts. SUVs finde ich jetzt gar nicht so schlimm. 
Ich bin aber grundsätzlich auch kein SUV Fan. Ich werde aber jetzt nicht über Vor und Nachteile diskutieren


----------



## Lee (4. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dieses Prädikat kannst Du aber fast jedem Auto verleihen, das über die normale Mittelklasselimousine hinausgeht. Eine S-Klasse oder einen "Sportwagen" braucht auch kein Mensch. Dennoch sehe ich kein Problem darin, wenn Leute Spaß haben, solche Autos zu fahren.



Naja eine S Klasse oder sowas hat für mich noch irgendwo einen "Sinn" bzw. Daseinsberechtigung, genau wie ein Sportwagen. Der ist halt fürs schnell fahren gebaut, ein SUV ist nur eine fahrende Schrankwand, der eigentlich nicht dazu gedacht ist schnell zu fahren, nicht dazu gedacht ist ins Gelände zu fahren.

Viel problematischer ist aber, dass SUV's bedeutend verbreiteter sind und die Leute darauf abfahren Autos zu haben, die außer "fett" zu sein nichts besser können als ein normaler Wagen.



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Den Punkt "Ressourcenverschwendung" kannst du überall anwenden. Am Ende entscheiden Geschmack und die Größe des Geldbeutels des Käufers.



Natürlich tut es das. Aber in Anbetracht der immer knapper werdenden Rohstoffe und den andauernden Diskussionen über Energiesparen etc. kann ich beim SUV Trend einfach nur den Kopf schütteln. Energie und Ressourcen Nutzen ist ja in Ordnung, aber doch bitte nur wenn man sie hat und es irgendeinen Sinn hat.


 Aber im Endeffekt ist das wohl eine Glaubensfrage. Ich hätte nicht so viel gegen die Dinger, wenn wir nicht die andauernde Energieproblematik hätten. 
 Aber bei Sinnloser Energieverschwendung nur "weil man es sich leisten kann" kann ich halt nicht anders. Das ist für mich kaum anders als immer das Licht anzulassen, auch tagsüber und wenn man gar nicht da ist, nur weil man zu faul ist das Licht auszumachen und es sich leisten kann...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> So zwei, drei rationale Vorteile gibts schon ...  Die Sitzposition ist nicht nur im Verkehr angenehm,  sondern auch zum Ein- und Aussteigen. Besonders bei Leuten,  die körperlich eingeschränkt sind,  sei es altersbedingt,  durch Krankheit,  Verletzung,  Unfall,  Faulheit,  zu viel Mcces-Konsum, oder die amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft.


Für sowas hat VW den Golf Plus eingeführt. Ein SUV muss es da noch lange nicht sein.


----------



## watercooled (4. Juli 2014)

Verstehe nicht so richtig warum bei euch so ein Auto immer Geländetauglich sein muss nur weil er etwas höher ist.
Die Leute kaufen so ein Auto ja schließlich weil es ihnen gefällt und nicht weil sie sich denken "Boaah, der geht doch bestimmt jeden Buckel hoch!"


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für sowas hat VW den Golf Plus eingeführt. Ein SUV muss es da noch lange nicht sein.


 
Das stimmt,  aber es gibt Menschen,  die brauchen fürs Ego  was "besseres"  als einen Golf  

Und als Zugmaschine macht der X6 auch eindeutig mehr her.   (obwohl es hier natürlich auch Alternativen gäbe)


----------



## winner961 (4. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde mir auch keinen Golf Plus kaufen, einfach weil ich die golf Baureihe nicht mag. 

Und der wirkliche Förster greift entweder zu sowas in Richtung G-Klasse oder eben zu subaru Forrester oder audi Allroad als höhergelegte Kombis.


----------



## ich558 (4. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für sowas hat VW den Golf Plus eingeführt. Ein SUV muss es da noch lange nicht sein.


 
Und deswegen sollen alle einen biederen Opa Golf Plus kaufen auch wenn er ihnen nicht gefällt und sich was bessere Leisten können?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und deswegen sollen alle einen biederen Opa Golf Plus kaufen auch wenn er ihnen nicht gefällt und sich was bessere Leisten können?


Hab  ich das behauptet? Aber wenn hohe Sitzposition die einzige zusätzliche Anforderung für ein  Auto ist wird nunmal aus einem Golf als Allzwecklösung der Golf Plus zur Allzwecklösung.

Das manchen (inkl. mir) die Dinger optisch nicht gefallen ist dann eben die "irrationale" Begründung für einen SUV.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juli 2014)

Mal ne eventuell dumme Frage aber, wieso kauft man sich nen Auto mit höherer Sitzposition? Was soll das für Vorteile mit sich bringen?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2014)

Ein- und vorallem Aussteigen ist deutlich leichter. War auch der einzige Grund warum mein Opa damals bei seinen Benz von E auf A gewechselt ist. Rundumsicht wird auch gerne genannt, ist aber eher insgesamt abhängig vom Auto.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mal ne eventuell dumme Frage aber, wieso kauft man sich nen Auto mit höherer Sitzposition? Was soll das für Vorteile mit sich bringen?


 
Abgesehen von Ein-  und Aussteigen,  ist es tatsächlich sehr angenehm, etwas höher zu sitzen als alle anderen in ihren Fahrzeugen.  Man sieht einfach mehr und hat einen besseren Überblick,  besonders im Stadtverkehr.  
Ich bevorzuge zwar sportliche Fahrzeuge und sitze auch prinzipiell recht tief,  aber die Sicht aus SUVs/Transporter/LKW  ist tatsächlich angenehmer.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Juli 2014)

SUV ist schon geil von der Sitzposition. Was der X6 nicht kann, macht der Evoque besser, der kommt dank guter Land Rover Gene auch durchs Gelände. Ein SUV sollte schon nicht im Gelände versagen. Aber sich hier auf Top Gear zu berufen ist auch Quatsch, die wollen ja nur unterhalten und nicht wirklich die Autos testen.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber sich hier auf Top Gear zu berufen [...]


 
Mal wieder frage ich mich,  wo du eigentlich deine Aussagen hernimmst ...


----------



## ich558 (4. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab  ich das behauptet? Aber wenn hohe Sitzposition die einzige zusätzliche Anforderung für ein  Auto ist wird nunmal aus einem Golf als Allzwecklösung der Golf Plus zur Allzwecklösung.  Das manchen (inkl. mir) die Dinger optisch nicht gefallen ist dann eben die "irrationale" Begründung für einen SUV.



Nö aber indirekt so verstanden 

Meine Eltern wollen nicht zb nicht tief sitzen und da wir 5 Personen sind brauchen wir viel Platz und Allrad ist bei uns dringend nötig deshalb gibt's ned Q7 und ned geilen Toyota Previa  der aber hoffentlich bald abgelöst wird wenn auch durch einen kaum schöneren Rav4


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mal wieder frage ich mich,  wo du eigentlich deine Aussagen hernimmst ...


 
HAHA willst du mir jetzt erzählen das Topgear ne objektive Autosendung ist, wo sie die Autos nach verschiedenen Kriterien testen ? Ist wohl eher eine Unterhaltungsshow, wo sie lustige Sachen machen.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein- und vorallem Aussteigen ist deutlich leichter. War auch der einzige Grund warum mein Opa damals bei seinen Benz von E auf A gewechselt ist. Rundumsicht wird auch gerne genannt, ist aber eher insgesamt abhängig vom Auto.


 
A-Klasse verstehe ich ja, aber mir kann keiner erzählen dass das Ein- und Aussteigen in ein Q7 o.Ä. angenehm ist. Auch die Rundumsicht ist überhaupt kein Argument in meinen Augen. Ich bin fast jeden Tag in einem Q7 unterwegs und Vorteile sehe ich da überhaupt keine, genauso wie ich keine Nachteile sehe wenn ich in dem rotztiefen Z4 von uns unterwegs bin.

Ich gehe sogar soweit und sage sone SUV' s könnten gefährlich sein weil etwas tiefere Fahrzeuge schnell übersehen werden könnten.

Vor 2 Wochen stand meine Freundin auf nem Parkplatz und hat gewartet dass das Auto vor ihr ausparkt damit sie reinfahren kann. Plötzlich legt ein Q5 den Rückwertsgang ein, übersieht den Z4 im Rückspiegel und fährt ihr voll in die Seite. Tür und Kotflügel im Arsch.


Wiegesagt, ich halte absolut nichts von solchen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> HAHA willst du mir jetzt erzählen das Topgear ne objektive Autosendung ist, wo sie die Autos nach verschiedenen Kriterien testen ? Ist wohl eher eine Unterhaltungsshow, wo sie lustige Sachen machen.


 
Ganz offensichtlich habe ich nicht diesen Teil zitiert.  Top Gear ist natürlich eine Unterhaltungssendung.

Ich habe deine Anspielung zitiert,  laut der sich vorige Aussagen von Top Gear ableiten ...    und meine Index-Suche sagt,  dass zumindest in den letzten vierzig Beiträgen niemand ein Wort über Top Gear verloren hat.   

Deshalb habe ich mich gefragt,  wieso du 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber sich hier auf Top Gear zu berufen ist auch Quatsch, die wollen ja nur unterhalten und nicht wirklich die Autos testen.


geschrieben hast ...


----------



## ich558 (4. Juli 2014)

Doch einsteigen und Rundumsicht ist top große Fenster an der Seite und hinten und mit Rückfahrkamera  ist es selbst für meine 21 Jahre schon komfortabler als in meinem A1 



ich558 schrieb:


> Doch einsteigen und Rundumsicht ist top große Fenster an der Seite und hinten und mit Rückfahrkamera  ist es selbst für meine 21 Jahre schon komfortabler als in meinem A1



Wie man in nem SUV nen Fahrer eher übersehen soll ist mir schleierhaft. Das muss nicht gleich an dem großen Fahrzeug liegen gibt genug Kleinwagen die schon oft andere unbesehen haben liegt einfach an der Unachtsamkeit manchmal


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen stand meine Freundin auf nem Parkplatz und hat gewartet dass das Auto vor ihr ausparkt damit sie reinfahren kann. Plötzlich legt ein Q5 den Rückwertsgang ein, übersieht den Z4 im Rückspiegel und fährt ihr voll in die Seite. Tür und Kotflügel im Arsch.  Wiegesagt, ich halte absolut nichts von solchen Fahrzeugen.



Das Problem liegt doch eher bei der/dem unfähigen Q5-Fahrer(in). Das Auto selbst hat keine Schuld. Allerdings muss man sich darauf einstellen, dass es sich mit SUVs nicht so fahren lässt wie mit einem Smart.


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie man in nem SUV nen Fahrer eher übersehen soll ist mir schleierhaft. Das muss nicht gleich an dem großen Fahrzeug liegen gibt genug Kleinwagen die schon oft andere unbesehen haben liegt einfach an der Unachtsamkeit manchmal


 
Ich erinnere mich da an meine Ex-Freundin ...    

Eine 20m lange Parkbucht in einer leeren Straße,  in der Parkbucht stand am hinteren Rand ein einziges Auto.  Dieses war das einzige auf der Straße,  egal ob parkend oder fahrend. 
Sie fährt daran vorbei,  fährt vorne in die Parkbucht rein,  und setzt zurück.  Und fährt ... und fährt ...  und fährt.  Bums.  

Ein einziges Auto auf der ganzen Straße,  eine gigantische Parkbucht,  und Abstandssensoren (!) ...    
Mir ist absolut nicht klar, wie man das versauen konnte      Vor allem, da sie sonst recht geübt im Einparken ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich habe ich nicht diesen Teil zitiert.  Top Gear ist natürlich eine Unterhaltungssendung.
> 
> Ich habe deine Anspielung zitiert,  laut der sich vorige Aussagen von Top Gear ableiten ...    und meine Index-Suche sagt,  dass zumindest in den letzten vierzig Beiträgen niemand ein Wort über Top Gear verloren hat.
> 
> ...



Dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert. Vor 2 od. 3 Seiten wo es um den X6 ging, ging es auch um Topgear, wo herangezogen wurde, das er da den Berg und im Schnee nicht hochkam, aber der Land Rover vorbeifuhr. Dabei hat Topgear es dort zum bewusst so dargestellt, man kann nciht durch einen "Test" von Topgear behaupten, dass ein Auto etwas kann oder nicht. Da wird ja bewusst auf Vorurteile etc. eingegangen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> dass es sich mit SUVs nicht so fahren lässt wie mit einem Smart.


 Als fahren würde ich dieses rumgegurke in einem Smart nicht beschreiben.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. Juli 2014)

Hey Jungs,
kurze Frage an die Autonarren 

Citoen C2 1,4 Benziner braucht neuen Zahnriemen.
Was kostet, oder darf sowas kosten?
Teilepreise (Riemen, Spannrollen, Wasserpumpe) schwanken zwischen 60 bis 200€ 

Habe nach meinen Recherchen Preise zwischen 220€ bis 550€ inkl. Einbau.
Da die Werte extrem voneinander abweichen frag ich mich was wirklich realistisch ist ...


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2014)

Einbau kommt immer auf den Aufwand an - sprich: Wie gut kommen sie heran... Sollte bei nem 1,4er im C2 ja nicht sooo unheimlich schwierig sein... Ich hab letztens für meinen 1,4l im Golf um die 400 inkl Einbau gezahlt. Habe den BCA mit zwei Zahnriemen und echt bescheidener Einbaulage. In meinen Angeboten die ich mir eingeholt hatte schwankte es auch bis knapp 600€ hoch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2014)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> kurze Frage an die Autonarren
> 
> Citoen C2 1,4 Benziner braucht neuen Zahnriemen.
> ...


Den originalen von Citroen kaufen und keinen billigeren Müll aus eGay nehmen. Wenn der abreißt ist der Motor schrott. Nur wegen 100€ sparen würde ich keinen Motor für ~8000€ aufs Spiel setzen. So oft muss der ja nicht getauscht werden, dass es dich total finanziell ruiniert.

Kaufst du den bei Citroen und lässt den auch da einbauen gibt es Garantie auf den Einbau. Reißt der ab und der Motor ist hin, bezahlt das Citroen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juli 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> SUV ist schon geil von der Sitzposition. Was der X6 nicht kann, macht der Evoque besser, der kommt dank guter Land Rover Gene auch durchs Gelände. Ein SUV sollte schon nicht im Gelände versagen. Aber sich hier auf Top Gear zu berufen ist auch Quatsch, die wollen ja nur unterhalten und nicht wirklich die Autos testen.


 
Naja gut der Evoque hat auch nur eine Haldex, keine Sperren und keine Verschränkung (da Einzelradaufhängung), im Endeffekt. Bin mit dem von meinem Dad mal im Offroadpark gewesen, an sich kommt man relativ weit, aber irgendwann ist echt Schluss. 
Wobei das ganze mit den Alljahres Reifen sehr witzlos ist.  Lustig wars trotzdem xD 
Aber Landrover Gene würde ich jetzt nicht überbewerten. Klar, der Allrad mit dem elektronischen "Torque Vectoring", über die Bremsen ist zwar recht gut abgestimmt, bzw. kann halbwegs individuell angepasst werden, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das Audi oder BMW genauso gut kann. 

Bzgl. Offroad und SUV sollte man sich auch dieses Vid mal reinziehen: *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zERGl0H2B9Q*
Da geht schon was. (die arme Automatik )


----------



## riedochs (5. Juli 2014)

Offroad: Lada Niva  Der tütet die meisten SUVs im Gelände ein.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juli 2014)

Mittel-Diff Sperre rein, Starr Achsen und ab geht's   
Und ne Ladung Hohlraumversiegelung rein ballern xD


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

@hirschi:

Ich finde, der Q7 hat sich echt gut geschlagen.   Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der viel mehr als nen Waldweg aushält ...  Aber mit den richtigen Reifen hat er hier echt eine gute Figur gemacht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juli 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, wobei der nicht mal die Luftfederung hatte. Ob der Gelände Reifen hatte, weiss ich nicht.
 Kann man auf dem pixligen Vid auch nicht so wirklich erkennen, aber an sich nicht übel -stimmt.


----------



## ich558 (5. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7lqXOUqomQ

Krasser Sound


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Offroad: Lada Niva  Der tütet die meisten SUVs im Gelände ein.


 Und den einen oder anderen Geländewagen gleich mit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7lqXOUqomQ
> 
> Krasser Sound


 
Da steckt ja höchstwahrscheinlich auch kein Schalldämpfer drin


----------



## ich558 (5. Juli 2014)

Ist das dann noch legal ich meine immerhin dürfen ja bestimmte db Werte nicht überschritten werden oder gilt das bei Supersportwagen nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7lqXOUqomQ
> 
> Krasser Sound


 
Ich frage mich eher,  wo die angekündigten Videos zum M4 bleiben !    Der hat doch seine 2000km  bestimmt schon voll


----------



## ich558 (5. Juli 2014)

Und bestimmt nicht ans einfahren gehalten 
Schon krass fährt den GTR und hat sich hintereinander noch den RCZR und den M4 geholt


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und bestimmt nicht ans einfahren gehalten
> Schon krass fährt den GTR und hat sich hintereinander noch den RCZR und den M4 geholt


 
Ich glaube, seinen eigenen GTR fährt er kaum. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe,  wird der außerhalb der Fernsehproduktion kaum genutzt. 

Gehört einer der Golfs nicht auch ihm?  Oder ist der von einem seiner Mitarbeiter?


----------



## ich558 (5. Juli 2014)

Wobei den man ja nur selten und immer nur kurz sieht. Stimmt der geile Golf könnte auch ihn gehören. Aber einen richten online Shop was sie für das eigene Auto anbieten haben die nicht wirklich?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wobei den man ja nur selten und immer nur kurz sieht. Stimmt der geile Golf könnte auch ihn gehören. Aber einen richten online Shop was sie für das eigene Auto anbieten haben die nicht wirklich?


 
jp-performance.de


Aber ich glaube, da gibts nur Angebote und sonst eben allgemeine Informationen ...   Aber über Umbauten spricht man auch besser direkt.  Er hat ja auch selten mehrere gleiche Fahrzeuge,  sodass er sich sowieso jedes mal was neues ausdenken muss.


----------



## ich558 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich frag mich wie gut dir Qualität wirklich ist weil im Netz hat sich ja ein 135i Fahrer ziemlich beschwert....


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie gut dir Qualität wirklich ist weil im Netz hat sich ja ein 135i Fahrer ziemlich beschwert....


 Die Qualität der Umbauten?

Wo hat sich denn einer beschwert?  Finde es gerade nicht.


----------



## keinnick (5. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Umbauten?
> 
> Wo hat sich denn einer beschwert? Finde es gerade nicht.



Die Geschichte fängt hier irgendwo an: ...the white Lady /// AH-Exklusiv vs. 20" OZ Ultraleggera /// Umfrage: Welche Schürze soll es werden?! - Seite 16 - E93 Cabrio - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum

Endet letztendlich damit, dass der gute Mann sein Geld wiederbekam und sich bei "JP-Performance" nicht mehr blicken lassen soll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, wobei der nicht mal die Luftfederung hatte. Ob der Gelände Reifen hatte, weiss ich nicht.


 Ich glaube nicht das jemand sich auf seinem SUV Geländereifen montiert. Wer schonmal Geländereifen auf der Straße gefahren ist, weis warum. Zumal es auch oft nicht geht, da die Bremsanlage von SUVs zu groß ist.



ich558 schrieb:


> Ist das dann noch legal ich meine immerhin dürfen  ja bestimmte db Werte nicht überschritten werden oder gilt das bei  Supersportwagen nicht?


 Supersportwagen bleiben alle unter den db Grenzwerten, sonst würden sie ja keine Typgenehmigung bekommen. Komisch nur das bei jeder Messung von Supersportwagen das db Meter kaputt war.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und bestimmt nicht ans einfahren gehalten


 
Heute muss ein Auto nicht mehr vorsichtig eingefahren werden. Sofort, wenn der Motor warm ist, die volle Leistung abzurufen ist besser, als 3000km langsam zu machen.

Wie geschmiert - Technology Review

Kurz: Run it hard


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Heute muss ein Auto nicht mehr vorsichtig eingefahren werden. Sofort, wenn der Motor warm ist, die volle Leistung abzurufen ist besser, als 3000km langsam zu machen.
> 
> Wie geschmiert - Technology Review
> 
> Kurz: Run it hard


 Tja das geht nur in der Praxis nicht immer gut. Ich hab schon Motoren gehabt die gleich nach dem Abholen nur 100km Vollgas überlebt haben. Reibung der KW Lager zu hoch geworden, Lager überhitzt und verschweißt. Motor platt. Ich finde man sollte schon noch 1000km normal fahren und dann richtig Stoff. Zumal heute die Laufflächen bei vielen Motoren nicht mehr aus Metall sind.(zumindest bei Daimler)


----------



## Metalic (5. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag, ich kam gestern das erste mal dazu, bei dem stark aufgeheizten Audi die Klimaanlage zu "testen". Die brauchte ja immer so lange um zu kühlen. 
Wenn ich schneller fahre, also über 100 fängt sie an zu kühlen


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das jemand sich auf seinem SUV Geländereifen montiert. Wer schonmal Geländereifen auf der Straße gefahren ist, weis warum. Zumal es auch oft nicht geht, da die Bremsanlage von SUVs zu groß ist.



Ja hab da mal ein Vid gemacht, du wirst echt blöd wenn man da 300 km am Stück rum gurkt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoL2hb6gaQM


Ja stimmt die guten Offroadreifen bekommt man meistens nur für 15" Felgen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> TheBadFrag, ich kam gestern das erste mal dazu, bei dem stark aufgeheizten Audi die Klimaanlage zu "testen". Die brauchte ja immer so lange um zu kühlen.
> Wenn ich schneller fahre, also über 100 fängt sie an zu kühlen


 Dann auf jeden Fall mal gucken ob die Elektrolüfter im Motorraum mit voller Drehzahl arbeiten. Sitzen mal vor dem Kondensator, mal hinter dem Kühler oder auf beiden Seiten. 
Könnte auch sein das der Kondensator der Klima verdreckt ist mit Laub usw.. Der sitzt direkt vor dem Kühler. Wenn der Kondensator bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit oder im Stand nämlich nicht ausreichend gekühlt wird, dann hat die Klima auch keine Leistung.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ja hab da mal ein Vid gemacht, du wirst echt blöd wenn man da 300 km am Stück rum gurkt:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoL2hb6gaQM
> 
> 
> Ja stimmt die guten Offroadreifen bekommt man meistens nur für 15" Felgen.


 Haha genauso hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja das geht nur in der Praxis nicht immer gut. Ich hab schon Motoren gehabt die gleich nach dem Abholen nur 100km Vollgas überlebt haben. Reibung der KW Lager zu hoch geworden, Lager überhitzt und verschweißt. Motor platt. Ich finde man sollte schon noch 1000km normal fahren und dann richtig Stoff. Zumal heute die Laufflächen bei vielen Motoren nicht mehr aus Metall sind.(zumindest bei Daimler)


 
Dann stimmte da aber was von Anfang an nicht.
Normal gibt es bei neuen Motoren nix mehr, was sich "einlaufen" muss.
Das war nur früher so, wo die Toleranzen noch deutlich höher waren.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann stimmte da aber was von Anfang an nicht.
> Normal gibt es bei neuen Motoren nix mehr, was sich "einlaufen" muss.


 
Jedwedes mechanisches System sollte "eingefahren" werden. Im Auto hauptsächlich eben der Motor und das Getriebe, in anderen Bereichen ist auch oft noch eine Änderung der Parameter zu beobachten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

Ich würde einen neuen Motor allein deswegen schon nicht volles Rohr fahren, weil die Kompression noch nicht voll da ist. Die baut sich erst mit der Zeit richtig auf wenn die Kolbenringe exakt abdichten. Deswegen kommen nämlich verdammt viele Verbrennungsgase in das Kurbelgehäuse. Dreh allein mal einen neuen Motor und einen gleichen gelaufenen Motor mit der Hand durch. Dann merkst du warum man nicht gleich ab Kilometer 1 Vollgas geben sollte.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Juli 2014)

Ein Bekannter hat auf seinem Opel Frontera Sport A Offroad Reifen drauf, und ne Höherlegung. Höchstgeschwindigkeit 110  Is nichts wirklich für die Straße.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Geschichte fängt hier irgendwo an: ...the white Lady /// AH-Exklusiv vs. 20" OZ Ultraleggera /// Umfrage: Welche Schürze soll es werden?! - Seite 16 - E93 Cabrio - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum
> 
> Endet letztendlich damit, dass der gute Mann sein Geld wiederbekam und sich bei "JP-Performance" nicht mehr blicken lassen soll.


 
Hab mir das mal bisschen angeguckt. Kurios wieso JP sich da nicht reingeklammert hat um das Problem zu lösen, aber um ehrlich zu sein kann ich mir auch vorstellen dass der Herr mit dem 3er nicht so "zahm" reagiert hat wie er schreibt. Es gibt viele die sofort zum Rumpöbeln anfangen wenn etwas nicht klappt, dann brauch man sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn man auf Widerstand trifft.

Wie auch immer. Das JP kein Zauberer ist, dürfte jedem hier eigentlich klar sein. Das was er macht können andere gute Hinterhoftuner wahrscheinlich besser. Aber das was er macht bietet er halt relativ "günstig" an, von nem TV bekannten Betrieb hätte ich höhere Summen erwartet.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Geschichte fängt hier irgendwo an: ...the white Lady /// AH-Exklusiv vs. 20" OZ Ultraleggera /// Umfrage: Welche Schürze soll es werden?! - Seite 16 - E93 Cabrio - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum
> 
> Endet letztendlich damit, dass der gute Mann sein Geld wiederbekam und sich bei "JP-Performance" nicht mehr blicken lassen soll.



Das Ende von dem Thread ist ja genial


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe das vorhin auch mal durchgelesen,   und für mich klingt das eher nach einem sehr winzigen Problem  (etwas zu lange Ansprechzeit des Motors bei genau einem Gangwechsel)  und sehr viel Zoff vom Besitzer ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

Tja für manche ist ein Auto schon unfahrbar, wenn auf Kopfsteinpflaster alle 2 Minuten ein leichtes "click" aus dem Bereich des Kopfferraums kommt.

Heuzutage wird ja auf jede Beanstandung eingegangen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja für manche ist ein Auto schon unfahrbar, wenn auf Kopfsteinpflaster alle 2 Minuten ein leichtes "click" aus dem Bereich des Kopfferraums kommt.
> 
> Heuzutage wird ja auf jede Beanstandung eingegangen.


 

Soll man Maengel einfach hinnehmen?
Schon mal die Autopreise so mal angeschaut?
Wenn ich viel Geld fuer ein Produkt ausgebe, dann hat es ordentlich zu funktionieren.
Ich bin durchwegs bereit auch viel Geld fuer etwas auszugeben, nur muss dann die Qualitaet stimmen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

Auch wenn ein Auto 100000€ kostet, bleibt es ein Auto. Und jedes 100000€ Auto knackt und knarrt bei -15°C. Wenn man über schlechte Wegstrecke fährt ist es durchaus möglich das es mal ein kleines Geräusch gibt. Oder auch so Beanstandungen das nach 1,5 Jahren und 120000km das Leder leichte Gebrauchsspuren aufweist. Hallo?

Ist doch logisch das Autos so teuer werden, wenn man in der Garantie ständig jeden Furz bemängelt. Ich habe nichts gegen echte Beanstandungen. Wenn die Kiste klappert oder nicht mehr richtig läuft ganz klar ein Fall von Gewährleistung. Aber nur weil der Motor mal ne Sekunde länger zum starten gebraucht hat oder man mal 2 Zündaussetzer im tiefen Winter gemerkt hat, muss ja nicht gleich das Auto für tausende von Euros durchgeschraubt werden. Denn vom ständigen auseinanderbauen wird ein Auto nicht besser.

Am geilsten ist auch wenn ein Getriebe mal einen Ruck beim schalten gemacht hat. Wegen einem einzigen Ruck wird zur Werkstatt gefahren. Dabei war es warscheinlich nur der Selbstschutz des Getriebes, weil man die Drehmomentanforderung wärend des Schaltvorgangs stark geändert hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2014)

Wer heute noch eine sehr lehrreiche "Abendlektüre" in Sachen Optimierung und die Gefahren beim Diesel sucht -> Leistungssteigerung Diesel Motoren [ Motoren: Umbau & Tuning Forum ] - www.BMW-Syndikat.de [ Forum ]


----------



## Verminaard (6. Juli 2014)

BadFrag, deine 2 Postings unterscheiden sich enorm.

Wenn irgendetwas rythmisch oder permanent ein Geraeusch macht werd ich soetwas durchaus beanstanden.

Die aussergewoehnlichen Situationen in deinem anderen Post sind natuerlich nicht gleich zu behandeln.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. Juli 2014)

Wie war das doch gleich:

Mein Auto lebt: es raucht, es säuft und hin und wieder bummst es auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer heute noch eine sehr lehrreiche "Abendlektüre" in Sachen Optimierung und die Gefahren beim Diesel sucht -> Leistungssteigerung Diesel Motoren [ Motoren: Umbau & Tuning Forum ] - www.BMW-Syndikat.de [ Forum ]


 Diesel kann man schon ganz gut tunen, sofern man es richtig angeht. Da fängt man dann aber an den Kurbeltrieb zu überarbeiten und packt nicht einfach nen Chip drauf. Nen Kollege von mir baut grade nen 400PS Fox mit 2l PD Motor auf. Der Kurbeltrieb ist auf 900PS Maximalleistung ausgelegt, von daher bin ich schon zuversichtlich das der auch durchhält.
So Sachen wie Fächerkrümmer bringen beim Diesel schon was, solange sie mit anderen Sachen zusammen gemacht werden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> BadFrag, deine 2 Postings unterscheiden sich enorm.
> 
> Wenn irgendetwas rythmisch oder permanent ein Geraeusch macht werd ich soetwas durchaus beanstanden.
> 
> Die aussergewoehnlichen Situationen in deinem anderen Post sind natuerlich nicht gleich zu behandeln.


 Wenn irgendwas permanent da ist, finde ich das auch ok. Wenn da aber alle paar Minuten ein kleiner knack auf schlechtester Wegstrecke von Auto kommt, finde ich das persönlich total übertrieben das zu beanstanden. Heuzutage sind die Leute einfach zu verwöhnt von den Autos.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwas permanent da ist, finde ich das auch ok. Wenn da aber alle paar Minuten ein kleiner knack auf schlechtester Wegstrecke von Auto kommt, finde ich das persönlich total übertrieben das zu beanstanden. Heuzutage sind die Leute einfach zu verwöhnt von den Autos.



Vielleicht solltest Du dann nicht bei Mercedes sondern bei Lada oder Dacia arbeiten. Ich vermute, da ist der Kundenkreis etwas resistenter gegen solche Dinge.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du dann nicht bei Mercedes sondern bei Lada oder Dacia arbeiten. Ich vermute, da ist der Kundenkreis etwas resistenter gegen solche Dinge.


 Du wunderst dich wieviele Mercedes Fahrer die Kiste weiterrocken bis nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Klutten (6. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> ... sondern bei Lada oder Dacia arbeiten. Ich vermute, da ist der Kundenkreis etwas resistenter gegen solche Dinge.


 
Du wirst dich wundern, wie empfindlich selbst dort die Fahrzeughalter sind. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt in Sachen Knackgeräusche, aber wenn man denen nach drei Jahren und 10.000 -30.000 km erzählt, was eventuell am Auto schon alles HU-technisch defekt oder ausgeschlagen ist, kommt auch immer wieder das verärgerte: "...ja aber, der ist doch noch fast neu...". Jeder hat in seiner Preisliga was zu murren, egal ob der Neuwagen jetzt 8.000 oder 80.000 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2014)

Als bei mir nach 100t km und >10 Jahren dann vorne mal die Lager etwas ausgelaugt waren hab ich nur gelacht und mich gewundert dass die die Belastung bis dahin ausgehalten haben.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Juli 2014)

PKW-Maut 2016?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> PKW-Maut 2016?


 Nicht mit mir.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2014)

Ganz schön Heckaktiv für einen Audi : Audi S1 quattro 2014 Turn In Oversteer Oschersleben - YouTube


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2014)

Meinte JP damals ja auch schon. Sehr Fahraktiv.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2014)

Ist doch gut!  Wenn man Angst hat, kann man ja das ESP anlassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch gut!  Wenn man Angst hat, kann man ja das ESP anlassen.


 
Stimmt 
Hier noch eine Runde Hockenheim:Audi S1 vs Citroen DS3 Racing - YouTube


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meinte JP damals ja auch schon. Sehr Fahraktiv.


 
War das nicht Tim Schrick?  Der hat den doch mal auf einem der Männerwochenenden  so richtig gequält


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2014)

Tim hatte den MX5 soweit ich mich erinnere... Sid den SL (?) und Smudo den Maserati oder was das war.


----------



## Riverna (6. Juli 2014)

Da hat sich MPS bei Grip mächtig blamiert mit ihrem Skyline. Mein "Vorurteil" fühlt sich bestätigt


----------



## ich558 (6. Juli 2014)

Aber krass war das Ding trotzem


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Juli 2014)

Eher Grip hat sich blamiert. Der Fehler ist ja nach dem Dyno beim ausrollen passiert, aber bei der Leistung kann immer mal was kaputt gehen, die hätten einfach 2 Tage warten sollen und dann weiterdrehen. Aber erst groß´Werbung mit dem Skyline machen um ihn dann schnell ausscheiden zu lassen. Heute beim Dynoday bei KKS Performance ging auch ein Golf kaputt, keine Ahnung was war, aber war auch so ein hochgezüchteter mit riesen Turbo.


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2014)

Grip ist auch aller unterste Kanone. Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich das ansehen kann...
Muss aber gestehen - den Bericht mit dem Sky habe ich ausnahmsweise aber auch mal verfolgt.


----------



## Riverna (6. Juli 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Eher Grip hat sich blamiert. Der Fehler ist ja nach dem Dyno beim ausrollen passiert, aber bei der Leistung kann immer mal was kaputt gehen, die hätten einfach 2 Tage warten sollen und dann weiterdrehen. Aber erst groß´Werbung mit dem Skyline machen um ihn dann schnell ausscheiden zu lassen. Heute beim Dynoday bei KKS Performance ging auch ein Golf kaputt, keine Ahnung was war, aber war auch so ein hochgezüchteter mit riesen Turbo.


 
Selbstverständlich... mir gehen die Antriebswellen und das Differenzial auch immer auf der Rolle kaputt. 
Aber das du in MPS Bettwäsche schläfst ist mittlerweile hinreichend bekannt.


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2014)

Auf FB schrieben sie es läge an einer Fehlbedienung eines unsynchronisierten Prüfstandes.
Anscheinend bei Allradfahrzeugen wichtig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habe noch nie was über MPS gesagt. Aber: Ich habe noch keins von den Fahrzeugen gesehen, also mache ich die nicht schlecht. Du hast doch nichtmal den Prüfstand gesehen, muss eh ein schlechtes Teil gewesen sein, das der schon so an seiner Grenze war. Aber immer sind die bösen Tuner schuld. Du ziehst doch hier immer über alle schlecht her, warscheinlich ohne jemals da gewesen zu sein. Bestellen würde ich aber bei MPS nichts, da sind die zu unzuverlässig


----------



## Riverna (6. Juli 2014)

Naja... Phillip war beim Lauf dabei, wenn da etwas nicht nach seinen Wünschen gemacht worden wäre, hätte er bestimmt etwas gesagt. Das man aber nicht von sich aus zugibt das man etwas falsch gemacht hat ist doch klar. Ist halt nicht die erste negative Sache die ich von MPS mitbekomme. Nicht ohne Grund wird mein Auto nicht bei MPS abgestimmt sondern bei RNT.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie was über MPS gesagt. Aber: Ich habe noch keins von den Fahrzeugen gesehen, also mache ich die nicht schlecht. Du hast doch nichtmal den Prüfstand gesehen, muss eh ein schlechtes Teil gewesen sein, das der schon so an seiner Grenze war. Aber immer sind die bösen Tuner schuld. Du ziehst doch hier immer über alle schlecht her, warscheinlich ohne jemals da gewesen zu sein. Bestellen würde ich aber bei MPS nichts, da sind die zu unzuverlässig


 
Im Gegensatz zu dir war ich sowohl bei MPS als hab auch schon ein von denen abgestimmtes Auto gefahren (R33 Skyline)... im Gegensatz zu dir erzähle ich nicht was ich irgendwo im Internet gelesen. Ich ziehe immer über alle her? Da hätte ich gerne mal ein Beispiel, ausser MPS. Das ich MPS ******* finde ist denke ich kein Geheimnis, da stehe ich auch dazu. Aber wer noch? Lass mal Taten sprechen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2014)

Und TJ Fahrzeugpfusch war mal wieder mit roter Nummer vertreten


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Naja... Phillip war beim Lauf dabei, wenn da etwas nicht nach seinen Wünschen gemacht worden wäre, hätte er bestimmt etwas gesagt. Das man aber nicht von sich aus zugibt das man etwas falsch gemacht hat ist doch klar. Ist halt nicht die erste negative Sache die ich von MPS mitbekomme. Nicht ohne Grund wird mein Auto nicht bei MPS abgestimmt sondern bei RNT.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu dir war ich sowohl bei MPS als hab auch schon ein von denen abgestimmtes Auto gefahren (R33 Skyline)... im Gegensatz zu dir erzähle ich nicht was ich irgendwo im Internet gelesen. Ich ziehe immer über alle her? Da hätte ich gerne mal ein Beispiel, ausser MPS. Das ich MPS ******* finde ist denke ich kein Geheimnis, da stehe ich auch dazu. Aber wer noch? Lass mal Taten sprechen...


 
Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das MPS gut ist. Bestellen würde ich da auch nichts. Abstimmen würde ich vom jetzigen Standpunkt wohl bei HIP... RHD Speedmaster hast du gesagt ist auch *******. RNT ist auch nicht unbedingt besser, aber jeder hat ja da seine eigenen vorlieben. Ich würde warscheinlich zu Avus Motorsport gehen, aber die mappen ja nicht selber, sondern Jonne kommt ja bei dennen vorbei, aber den finde ich nicht so gut.


----------



## Riverna (6. Juli 2014)

Ich sagte RHD ist eine Apotheke und das ist halt so und wird von jedem bestätigt. Gerade wenn es um Eintragungen geht kassieren die grausam ab, sie haben halt ein kleines Monopol aufgebaut. Ob die schlechte Arbeit abliefern kann ich nicht beurteilen hab von denen nie was gesehen. Jonne ist von Sky-Engineering da ist letztes Jahr der S15 vom Kumpel bei drauf gegangen, also der Motor. Selber Schuld bei den dämlichen Streetmappings...


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn da tatsächlich über 100k € in dem Fahrzeug gesteckt haben dann werden die den Prüfstand wohl sicher begutachtet haben bevor sie das haben machen lassen.

Hat mich irgendwie an dein Cobra erinnert die sie mal dahatten, die ständig liegengeblieben ist nach paar KM 



> Grip ist auch aller unterste Kanone. Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich das ansehen kann...
> Muss aber gestehen - den Bericht mit dem Sky habe ich ausnahmsweise aber auch mal verfolgt.



Grip ist für mich Unterhaltung, deswegen guck ichs auch.


----------



## worco (7. Juli 2014)

Mensch Riverna, du hast doch Ahnung, wieso diskutierst du denn ernsthaft mit ELP, der weder nen FS noch sonst scheinbar praktische Erfahrung hat. 
Der weiß doch alles nur aus nem Forum, das ist doch keine Diskussionsgrundlage, und schafft es mir geduldigem mittlerweile wirklich so auf den Senkel zu gehen dass ich hier kaum noch mitlesen will.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juli 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das MPS gut ist. Bestellen würde ich da auch nichts. Abstimmen würde ich vom jetzigen Standpunkt wohl bei HIP... RHD Speedmaster hast du gesagt ist auch *******. RNT ist auch nicht unbedingt besser, aber jeder hat ja da seine eigenen vorlieben. Ich würde warscheinlich zu Avus Motorsport gehen, aber die mappen ja nicht selber, sondern Jonne kommt ja bei dennen vorbei, aber den finde ich nicht so gut.


 


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das MPS gut ist



Wie willst du auch die Qualität und Arbeit eines Unternehmens beurteilen wenn du keinerlei Erfahrungen mit ihr machen konntest?



> Bestellen würde ich da auch nichts.



Für welches Auto, wenn ich fragen darf?



> Abstimmen würde ich vom jetzigen Standpunkt wohl bei HIP



Was abstimmen? Meinst du abstimmen bei HipP für ne neue Geschmacksrichtung?



> RHD Speedmaster hast du gesagt ist auch *******



Tja, stell dir vor, der gute Herr sagt das aus ERFAHRUNG.



> RNT ist auch nicht unbedingt besser



Beurteilst du anhand welcher Erfahrungen?



> aber jeder hat ja da seine eigenen vorlieben



Wie willst du vorlieben für etwas entwickeln dass du noch nie ERFAHREN hast? Stell dir mal vor deine Freundin fesselt dich und schiebt dirn Pflock ins Rektum weil sie in nem Forum gelesen hat das es Männer gibt denen das gefällt, würde dir das dann sicher auch gefallen, soviel Wert wie du auf Forenmeinungen gibst, oder?



> Ich würde warscheinlich zu Avus Motorsport gehen



Mit welchem Auto? Oder weshalb? Um denen die neue Geschmacksrichtung von HipP vorzustellen?



> aber die mappen ja nicht selber, sondern Jonne kommt ja bei dennen vorbei, aber den finde ich nicht so gut.



Kennst den Jonne anscheinend richtig gut, kannst ihn ja mal fragen ob er nen Kaffee trinken gehen will mit mir.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ganz schön Heckaktiv für einen Audi : Audi S1 quattro 2014 Turn In Oversteer Oschersleben - YouTube



Wie schnell mag der da fahren? Kann man das so ungefähr bestimmen vom zugucken?


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wie schnell mag der da fahren? Kann man das so ungefähr bestimmen vom zugucken?


 
Steht doch aufm Tacho  Beim ersten Slide is er bei ca. 120kmh


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn da tatsächlich über 100k € in dem Fahrzeug gesteckt haben dann werden die den Prüfstand wohl sicher begutachtet haben bevor sie das haben machen lassen.


Das denke ich auch. Wer so ein Monster baut, wird sicher nicht jeden ans Steuer lassen und auch nicht jeden Prüfstand nutzen lassen.


Beam39 schrieb:


> Grip ist für mich Unterhaltung, deswegen guck ichs auch.


 Sehe ich auch so. Ausserdem mag ich die Miriam


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Steht doch aufm Tacho  Beim ersten Slide is er bei ca. 120kmh


 
Kann da nix erkennen


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juli 2014)

Dann ist dein Bildschirm entweder zu dunkel eingestellt oder meiner zu hell 

Ich hab aber nicht schlecht gestaunt als der A1 das erste Mal mit dem Heck kam, ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig


----------



## ich558 (7. Juli 2014)

Was kann der Grund sein, dass die Automatik zum Öffnen des Beifahrerfensters nicht mehr geht aber solange man den Schalter gedrückt lässt alles normal funktioniert? 
Wollte gerade beim Heimfahren beide Fenster runterlassen aber warum auch immer bilden sich bei den Dichtungen am oberen Fensterrand immer so Ablagerungen die das Fenster leicht festkleben und wenn man nicht wöchentlich Fenster putz es beim Öffnen immer kurz hängen bleibt....und seit jetzt geht das eine Fenster nur noch auf und zu wenn ich den Schalter gedrückt lasse aber nicht mehr durch einmaliges drücken oder durch langes Drücken des Autoschlüssels.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was kann der Grund sein, dass die Automatik zum Öffnen des Beifahrerfensters nicht mehr geht aber solange man den Schalter gedrückt lässt alles normal funktioniert?
> Wollte gerade beim Heimfahren beide Fenster runterlassen aber warum auch immer bilden sich bei den Dichtungen am oberen Fensterrand immer so Ablagerungen die das Fenster leicht festkleben und wenn man nicht wöchentlich Fenster putz es beim Öffnen immer kurz hängen bleibt....und seit jetzt geht das eine Fenster nur noch auf und zu wenn ich den Schalter gedrückt lasse aber nicht mehr durch einmaliges drücken oder durch langes Drücken des Autoschlüssels.



Reden wir nur vom Schließen der Fenster per Schlüssel?   Oder auch an den entsprechenden Bedienelementen im Fahrzeug?

Fürs Beifahrerfenster gibts für gewöhnlich einen Schalter bei Fahrer und Beifahrer,  haben beide dasselbe Problem?

Wie siehts nach einem Neustart der MCU aus?   

Welches Fahrzeug ist es denn eigentlich?     Mir ist zB  bei VW bekannt, dass man die MCUs  in den Deadlock treiben kann, wenn man mal relativ viel und durcheinander die Fenster über die individuellen und die Fahrer-Elemente bedient       Da hilft dann ein Neustart.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und TJ Fahrzeugpfusch war mal wieder mit roter Nummer vertreten



Ich fand das Coupe mit V10 Motor ganz lustig


----------



## watercooled (7. Juli 2014)

Ohja...VW und die Fenster... Allein letztes Jahr hat das Beifahrerfenster 2 mal vergessen wo es seinen Anschlag hat 

Brauche kurz eure Hilfe: Bei mir ist vorne links das Domlager ausgeschlagen.
Kann mir wer kurz auf KFZ Teile 24 oder so das entsprechende Teil raus suchen? 
Finde da einige verschiedene und weiss nicht was ich da genau brauche.

Und soll ich gleich beide Seiten machen oder nur die defekte?

Auto ist der C2 VTS BJ. 2005


----------



## ich558 (7. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Reden wir nur vom Schließen der Fenster per Schlüssel?   Oder auch an den entsprechenden Bedienelementen im Fahrzeug?
> 
> Fürs Beifahrerfenster gibts für gewöhnlich einen Schalter bei Fahrer und Beifahrer,  haben beide dasselbe Problem?
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja krass jetzt gehts wieder  Ist ein A1 und das Beifahrerfenster lies sich nur öffnen und schließen wenn man die entsprechenden Bedienelemente gedrückt ließ aber nicht wenn man einmal drückt, loslässt und dann das Fenster sich automatisch ganz öffnen/schließen sollte


----------



## JaniZz (7. Juli 2014)

@beam39
Hahaha gut gelacht! 

Danke


----------



## Re4dt (7. Juli 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Jemand Anwesend der Fahrzeugtechnik bzw Maschinenbau studiert hat? bzw studiert? 
Würde mich über freuen falls ich der Person 2-3 Fragen über ne PN stellen könnte.  


Zudem gibt es eine Möglichkeit vll Katzen vom Auto wegzuhalten?  
Haben hier in der Nachbarschaft eine die meinen muss entschuldigt wenn ich das so Sag immer auf meine Motorhaube zu scheißen.  Natürlich immer schön Nachts. 
Am liebsten würde ich so langsam das Auto unter Strom setzten sofern...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juli 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Zudem gibt es eine Möglichkeit vll Katzen vom Auto wegzuhalten?


 Hmm. Wir haben früher Marder durch ein paar dicke Haarbüschel von unserem Hund von den Autos ferngehalten. Hat gut geklappt. Alle 2-3 Monate erneuern und gut war. Könnte auch gegen Katzen helfen.


----------



## worco (7. Juli 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Jemand Anwesend der Fahrzeugtechnik bzw Maschinenbau studiert hat? bzw studiert?
> Würde mich über freuen falls ich der Person 2-3 Fragen über ne PN stellen könnte.


 
Ich hab Fahrzeug- und Motorentechnik an der Uni Stuttgart studiert, was willste denn wissen?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist ja krass jetzt gehts wieder  Ist ein A1 und das Beifahrerfenster lies sich nur öffnen und schließen wenn man die entsprechenden Bedienelemente gedrückt ließ aber nicht wenn man einmal drückt, loslässt und dann das Fenster sich automatisch ganz öffnen/schließen sollte


 
Jaja ...   offensichtlich werden die Dinger bei VW nicht ordentlich verifiziert.   Aber ein Neustart hilft  

Man könnte fast glauben,  das Betriebssystem in den Türen käme von Microsoft ...


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ohja...VW und die Fenster... Allein letztes Jahr hat das Beifahrerfenster 2 mal vergessen wo es seinen Anschlag hat
> 
> Brauche kurz eure Hilfe: Bei mir ist vorne links das Domlager ausgeschlagen.
> Kann mir wer kurz auf KFZ Teile 24 oder so das entsprechende Teil raus suchen?
> ...


 
Sowas immer am Besten gleichzeitig wechseln. Wenn eins kaputt ist lässt das Gegenstück meist nicht lange auf sich warten und du hast den ganzen Stress nochmal.




> @beam39
> Hahaha gut gelacht!
> 
> Danke



Ich finds aber klasse wie souverän er seine Schiene fährt..


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Zudem gibt es eine Möglichkeit vll Katzen vom Auto wegzuhalten?
> Haben hier in der Nachbarschaft eine die meinen muss entschuldigt wenn ich das so Sag immer auf meine Motorhaube zu scheißen.  Natürlich immer schön Nachts.
> Am liebsten würde ich so langsam das Auto unter Strom setzten sofern...


 Auf die lauer legen und dem Vieh eins mitm Knüppel überbraten.  Mit Böllern werfen ist auch gut...




watercooled schrieb:


> Brauche kurz eure Hilfe: Bei mir ist vorne links das Domlager ausgeschlagen.
> Kann mir wer kurz auf KFZ Teile 24 oder so das entsprechende Teil raus suchen?
> Finde da einige verschiedene und weiss nicht was ich da genau brauche.
> 
> ...


Immer beide Seiten. Du brauchst auch nen Federspanner und hinterher muss der wahrscheinlich vermessen werden, nur so nebenbei.^^
Ich würde einfach zum Citroen Händler deines Vertrauens fahren und die Domlager da holen. Fahrzeugschein mitnehmen und die suchen es dir raus. Passt garantiert und kostet kein Vermögen.



ich558 schrieb:


> Ist ja krass jetzt gehts wieder  Ist ein A1  und das Beifahrerfenster lies sich nur öffnen und schließen wenn man die  entsprechenden Bedienelemente gedrückt ließ aber nicht wenn man einmal  drückt, loslässt und dann das Fenster sich automatisch ganz  öffnen/schließen sollte


 Kann sein das der Fensterheber mal den Anschlag verlernt. Einfach wieder einlernen und gut.


----------



## watercooled (7. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Immer beide Seiten. Du brauchst auch nen Federspanner und hinterher muss der wahrscheinlich vermessen werden, nur so nebenbei.^^
> Ich würde einfach zum Citroen Händler deines Vertrauens fahren und die Domlager da holen. Fahrzeugschein mitnehmen und die suchen es dir raus. Passt garantiert und kostet kein Vermögen.


 
Och nööö.... Warum denn vermessen? Das ist doch nur ein Lager?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Och nööö.... Warum denn vermessen? Das ist doch nur ein Lager?


 Bei den meisten Autos muss man vermessen, wenn das Federbein draußen war. Im eingebauten Zustand wirst du das nicht tauschen können.  Federbein raus, in den Federspanner, Federbein zerlegen, Domlager tauschen, Federbein einbauen, Fzg vermessen. Eventuell kann man auch den ganzen Radträger rausbauen, Antriebswelle raus(wenn sie denn rausgeht), Querlenker an einem Gelenk ohne Langloch lösen, Bremssattel abbauen und dann das ganze Gerümpel so umbauen. Auf dem Hof wird das eh ne harte Aktion.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2014)

Hier kann man heute ja richtig was lernen.


----------



## watercooled (7. Juli 2014)

Hätte jetzt oben die Schraube aufgedreht und dann den Hobel vorsichtig aufgebockt,
so dass ich quasi das Fahrzeuggewicht als Federspanner verwende.
Dann tauschen und das ganze prozedere Rückwärts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt oben die Schraube aufgedreht und dann den Hobel vorsichtig aufgebockt,
> so dass ich quasi das Fahrzeuggewicht als Federspanner verwende.
> Dann tauschen und das ganze prozedere Rückwärts.


  So wird das nichts.  Das Domlager ist mit dem Federbein verschraubt. Und wenn du die Dicke Mutter oben am Federbein löst ohne einen Federspanner drauf zu haben, hätten wird nichts mehr von dir im Forum gelesen.

Sind schon genug Leute wegen fliegenden Federn gestorben. Ich habe selber schon 2 Mal eine Feder durch die Werkstatt zischen sehen(nicht wegen mir) und deswegen sag ich ganz klar nein zu sowas. Nur wegen ein paar Euro sein Leben zu riskieren ist sehr bescheuert. Wenn du das einen alten Schrauber machen siehst, dann ist das sein Bier. Ich würde sowas aber niemals jemandem raten oder vormachen. Bei uns hatten beide Leute Glück, wo die Feder abgehauen ist. Sind beid noch am Leben. Die Werkzeugkiste wo die eine Feder eingeschlagen ist, ist Kernschrott gewesen.


----------



## watercooled (7. Juli 2014)

Aber das Fahrzeuggewicht lastet doch auf der Feder.
Wenn ich jetzt die Mutter löse dann passiert im unaufgebockten Zustand doch (noch) nichts.
Oder denke ich jetzt ganz Verquer?

Aber gut, ein Federspanner kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber das Fahrzeuggewicht lastet doch auf der Feder.
> Wenn ich jetzt die Mutter löse dann passiert im unaufgebockten Zustand doch (noch) nichts.
> Oder denke ich jetzt ganz Verquer?
> 
> Aber gut, ein Federspanner kostet nicht die Welt.


 Der Stoßdämpfer ist Endanschlag und Führung der Feder in einem. Wenn du das Domlager vom Stoßdämpfer trennst(die dicke Mutter) dann hast du keinerlei Führung mehr und die Feder kann zur Seite rauszischen. Da hält man nichts mehr und das kann man auch nicht mehr mit nem Monti hindrücken. Oftmals bekommst du die Mutter da oben eh nur mitm Schragschrauber los, wenn die schon ein wenig gegammelt hat. Der kleine Einsatz oben in der Kolbenstange macht diese Lösekräfte nicht mit.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juli 2014)

Lass das doch lieber machen, das kostet nicht wie Welt. Den Aufwand den du da betreiben musst lohnt überhaupt nicht. Geh zu ner ordentlichen freien Werkstatt und lass dir das fürn paar Euros tauschen, das dürfte eigentlich nicht mehr als 40€ kosten.


----------



## watercooled (7. Juli 2014)

Aaah ok das macht Sinn, Danke dir.
Also Federspanner kaufen, bei Cit die beiden Lager holen und dann sollte ich das ja hinbekommen.

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen warum das vermessen werden sollte. Kommt ja alles wieder so hin wie es vorher war.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aaah ok das macht Sinn, Danke dir.
> Also Federspanner kaufen, bei Cit die beiden Lager holen und dann sollte ich das ja hinbekommen.
> 
> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen warum das vermessen werden sollte. Kommt ja alles wieder so hin wie es vorher war.


 Aber mach das ordendlich.  Alle Fahrwerksmuttern sind *grundsätzlich* nach dem lösen zu *erneuern*, weil sie selbstsichernd sind. Das gleiche trifft auf alle Dehnschrauben zu.

Bei sehr vielen Fahrzeugen stellt man den Sturz über die Verschraubung von Stoßdämpfer und Radträger ein. Da ist für ein paar Grad Unterschied genug Spiel drin.

Wenn du den ganzen Radträger mit Federbein rausbauen willst, musst du die Antriebswelle lösen. Die sitzen meist richtig gut fest, wenn das Auto älter ist. Da kann es dir auch passieren das das Radlager und das äußere Gelenk der Antriebswelle mit hops geht. Außerdem bekommen die oft verdammt viel Drehmoment. Bei Daimler kann das schonmal 200nm+ 90° sein.  Also LKW Drehmonentschlüssel von min. 1 Meter sonst wird das nix. Wenn die Schraube nicht wieder mit Drehmoment angezogen wird, ist das Radlager oft schnell im Eimer. Das Drehmoment der Verschraubung der Antriebwelle mit der Radnarbe bestimmt nämlich die Vorspannung des Radlagers.


----------



## watercooled (7. Juli 2014)

OK dann lass ich das wirklich machen.  Hatte mit das etwas einfacher vorgestellt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte bei meinem an der HA eine Schraube, die mit 160NM angezogen werden musste.
Das muss man erst mal schaffen, wenn man dabei halb unter'm Auto liegt 
An die VA würde ich aber nicht rangehen, zumindest nicht bei sehr komplizierten. 
Da lass ich es lieber für 100€ inkl. Vermessen machen und habe im Fehlerfall  noch Garantieansprüche 

Und ich glaube, ich bestell heute noch neue Reifen für den Z4. Die AD08 sind endlich wieder lieferbar und sogar günstig  :YOKOHAMA AD08 225/45 R17 91 W NEOVA AD08 - Sommer bestellen | e-tyre - billiger, einfacher, schneller!


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2014)

Kfz ist halt nicht immer einfach. Inner Werkstatt bastel ich dir das in ein paar Minuten um, kein Thema. (auch wenn ich so garnich der Fahrwerkstyp bin ) Aber zuhause ist das immer total die Scheißaktion.  Deswegen mache ich auch nur was wirklich muss zuhause. Ist immer voll der Umstand für die kleinsten Sachen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei meinem an der HA eine Schraube, die mit 160NM angezogen werden musste.


 Och das geht ja noch.  Bei 200mn + 90° bekomme ich mit nem 1 Meter Drehmoment es bis etwa 65° gedreht. Der Rest geht dann manchmal noch mit wippen, manchmal hilft nur Aufsteckrohr. Und dann bricht mal wieder die Nuss in Einzelteile und man fliegt auf die Fresse. 


...oder beim Lösen der Achswelle schrottet man mal wieder nen Haufen Werkzeug...(ja das ist alles Hazet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




6 kaputte Nüsse bei 20 Radschrauben. Gute Quote. Hatte irgend ein Idiot mit nem LKW Schlagschrauber in einer anderen Bude angezogen. Die beiden, die noch richtig blau sind, waren nagelneu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2014)

Sonntag bestellt und heute schon da. Wieder ein kleines Puzzleteil weniger bis zur Anmeldung und Zulassung von dem Koffer.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juli 2014)

@TheBadFrag: 

Kommt man da nicht irgendwann auf die Idee,  dass es vielleicht besser ist,  mehr zu investieren und härteres Werkzeug zu kaufen?   Bei dem Verschleiß wird das bestimmt nicht teurer ...


----------



## fatlace (8. Juli 2014)

Hazet ist schon quasi das non plus ultra, viel besser gehts da halt kaum
Nächste woche wird mein KW gewinde endlich verschickt, freu mich schon unheinlich drauf


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2014)

Hazet ist quasi schon das beste was man so kaufen kann.  Das Problem ist das man in einer PKW Bude nicht immer alles in 3/4 Zoll Ausführung hat. Das ist eher LKW Bereich. Bei den Radnüssen hätte eh keine 3/4 Zoll Nuss in die Felge gepasst. Da kann man nur so viele 1/2 Zoll Nüsse kaputt machen, bis man es los hat. Ist immer noch billiger als neue Felgen für 600-800€ das Stück. 

...die langen Nüsse waren glaub ich Projahn Schlagnüsse und die unteren normale Hazet. Wenn man so heftig über das maximale Drehmoment geht, dann helfen selbst harte Schlagnüsse nicht weiter.


Billig Werkzeug ausm Baumarkt fliegt dir teilweise beim ersten richtigen benutzen um die Ohren. Gutes Werkzeug kann auch schonmal das doppelte Drehmoment vertragen, wo es drauf ausgelegt wurde. Zuhause hab ich auch nen bischen billig Werkzeug. Meistens das was man nicht oft braucht, weil mir ne komplette Ausstattung von Hazet für 8000€ nen bischen arg teuer war.  Wenn man das billig Werkzeug häufiger mal mitm Schlagschrauber benutzt, dann knallt es regelmäßig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juli 2014)

Das waren sogar extra Nüsse für den Schlagschrauber ?
Ich hab gedacht, das wären normale, gegossene Nüsse, wegen den langen Rissen


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das waren sogar extra Nüsse für den Schlagschrauber ?
> Ich hab gedacht, das wären normale, gegossene Nüsse, wegen den langen Rissen


 Klar, Nüsse die man oft mitm Schlagschrauber benutzt muss man als Schlagnuss haben. Sonst nuckelst du die Nuss ganz schnell aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Juli 2014)

Es gibt bestimmt noch härteres Material.   Selbst Flugzeug-Flügel werden von Hand festgeschraubt ...   mit so nem 3-4m langen Hebel dran 


Aber ich kann verstehen, dass das vielleicht ein wenig teuer für zuhause ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2014)

Ja du kannst aber nur so großes Werkzeug nutzen, wie auch passt. Klar gibt es z.B. für 1/2 Zoll auch 8er Sechskantnüsse. Damit drehst du jede 5/6er Schraube mit 8er Kopf zu Matsche, ohne das der Nuss etwas passiert. Die Frage ist aber immer: Kommt man mit dem großen Werkzeug an diese Schraube ran?


----------



## watercooled (8. Juli 2014)

Ohmann. Hab doch neulich mal von dem armen, runtergerittenen Sunny GTI-R hier im Industriegebiet erzählt.
Der stand da ewig rum mit Käfig drin, kaputten Scheiben, platten reifen etc.
Seit ein, zwei Monaten stand er nicht mehr da.

Jetzt bin ich da zufällig vorbei gefahren und dachte ich sehe nicht recht: Steht er auf dem Hänger, frisch restauriert.
Komplett weiss lackiert, Grüne Felgen, ordentlich tief, Semislicks, eben das volle auf die Fresse Programm.

Riverna, kennst du den vlt aus irgend nem Forum?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. Juli 2014)

@Stryke7 
Umso härter umso spröder der Werkstoff des Werkzeuges. 
Also ist härter nicht immer besser, irgendwann verhält sich das Werkzeug dann wie Glas und zerbricht umso schneller.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Riverna, kennst du den vlt aus irgend nem Forum?


 
Nein bisher habe ich davon nichts mitbekommen, falls es mal irgendwas davon gibt schreib ich es hier rein


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juli 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @Stryke7
> 
> Also ist härter nicht immer besser, irgendwann verhält sich das Werkzeug dann wie Glas und zerbricht umso schneller.


 
Naja, also in der Regel wird schon versucht eine (vergütete) Legierung zu verwenden, welche ein gutes Mittelmaß aus Duktilität und Zugfestigkeit besitzt. 
Sprich es bringt dir nichts, wenn dein Material weich wie Knete ist und im Endeffekt nicht reisst, da du mit dem Werkzeug in dem Fall trotzdem nichts anfangen kannst -> unpräzise.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Juli 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @Stryke7
> Umso härter umso spröder der Werkstoff des Werkzeuges.
> Also ist härter nicht immer besser, irgendwann verhält sich das Werkzeug dann wie Glas und zerbricht umso schneller.


 
Dafür nutzt man verschiedene Lagen von Metallen.  Innen hart, damit die Nuss nicht durchdrehen kann,   außen weich um ein Reißen zu vermeiden. 

Keine Ahnung wer sowas herstellen kann,  aber theoretisch ist das nicht so schwierig.  Die Technologie dafür ist ungefähr tausend Jahre alt.


----------



## hanssx2 (9. Juli 2014)

also wer noch was fürs auto braucht, da gibt es gerade 35% Rabatt 

http://kry0.de/sc/s/2014-07-09-01-29-29.png


----------



## Beam39 (9. Juli 2014)

War mal grad auf der Seite und frag mich was die da treiben.. Teilweise steht da was von 80% Rabatt etc. pp. nur leider sind das meist noname Artikel, die bekommt man in der Bucht für den selben Preis hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2014)

Hat schon mal wer Plast Dip ausprobiert?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal wer Plast Dip ausprobiert?


 
Soll ganz gut sein. 
Muss man nur dick genug auftragen, da man das Zeug sonst schlecht abbekommt.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2014)

Bin nämlich gerade dabei und warte bis die vorletzter Schicht trocken ist


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2014)

Poste mal vorher / nachher Bilder.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juli 2014)

Und wenns auf die Felgen kommt, sollte man mit den Löchern für die Radmuttern was machen (da wo die Mutter auf der Felge aufliegt ). Entweder nach dem Aushärten ein Stück rauschneiden oder gleich entsprechend abkleben und vor dem Aushärten abziehen.

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte das nicht berücksichtigt und sich beim Montieren gleich mal das Plasti Dip mit abgezogen 

Edith sagt:
Zu spät aber ist eh keine Felge ...


----------



## Joselman (10. Juli 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> also wer noch was fürs auto braucht, da gibt es gerade 35% Rabatt
> 
> http://kry0.de/sc/s/2014-07-09-01-29-29.png


 
Nur doof das die Preise in der Nacht nach dem Halbfinale mal eben um min. 20% erhöht wurden. Manche Teile sind jetzt sogar teurer....

Saftladen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Und wenns auf die Felgen kommt, sollte man mit den Löchern für die Radmuttern was machen (da wo die Mutter auf der Felge aufliegt ). Entweder nach dem Aushärten ein Stück rauschneiden oder gleich entsprechend abkleben und vor dem Aushärten abziehen.
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hatte das nicht berücksichtigt und sich beim Montieren gleich mal das Plasti Dip mit abgezogen
> 
> ...


 Wohl eher zum Glück. Wär das unter der Radschraube geblieben, dann hätte der die Räder verloren.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2014)

So fertig ist mir eigentlich recht gut geworden fürs erste mal, mit meinen 2 linken Händen und null Sprüherfahrung  Jetzt frag ich mich nur soll ich die orangen Streifen abziehen oder nicht?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich nur soll ich die orangen Streifen abziehen oder nicht?


 Laß sie drauf. Sieht gut aus mit dem kleinen Farbtupfer.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2014)

Sieht richtig geil aus,  würde ich auf jeden Fall drauf lassen!  

Es sähe klasse aus, wenn man noch mehr winzige Details in der Farbe hätte,  überall rund ums Fahrzeug herum.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Sieht richtig geil aus,  würde ich auf jeden Fall drauf lassen!
> 
> Es sähe klasse aus, wenn man noch mehr winzige Details in der Farbe hätte,  überall rund ums Fahrzeug herum.


 
Danke 

Ja an einen Farbverlauf rund ums Auto hab ich auch schon gedacht nur weiß ich nicht welche Farbe. Orange, blau oder etwas grün?


----------



## Beam39 (10. Juli 2014)

Streit mit der EU: BMW erhält weniger Subventionen als geplant - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT

Da bekommen die Hersteller Druck von allen Seiten aus den obersten Reihen und werden dann auch noch beschissen 

Erst heißt es Downsizing, Emissionen senken dann gibts Unterstützung, dann richten sich die Hersteller danach und kriegen den Stinkefinger gezeigt


----------



## fatlace (10. Juli 2014)

Mir gefällt das orange im grill überhaupt nicht.
Wen dann nur der untere steg von der stoßstange in orange. 
Aber wen man sowas macht sollte die farbe schon öfter auftauchen und das auto einen etwas aggressiveres auftreten haben, durch tieferlegung und vernünftigen felgen.

Von plastidip halt ich auch nix, wen mans vernünftig haben will dann muss da folie oder lack drauf.
Hatte meine fensterleisten und felgen auch mal mit dem zeug bearbeitet, aber hat nicht lange gedauert und dann hab ich es sofort wieder abgemacht.

Zeig mal mehr bilder vom a1, kleines auto was mir super gefällt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> So fertig ist mir eigentlich recht gut geworden fürs erste mal, mit meinen 2 linken Händen und null Sprüherfahrung  Jetzt frag ich mich nur soll ich die orangen Streifen abziehen oder nicht?


 
Ist das schwarz matt oder glänzend ?
Die Streifen würde ich drauflassen, greif die Farbe aber woanders (als Akzente) noch wieder auf


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ja an einen Farbverlauf rund ums Auto hab ich auch schon gedacht nur weiß ich nicht welche Farbe. Orange, blau oder etwas grün?


 
Ich finde so ein leuchtendes Orange in Schwarz eigentlich schon sehr gut,  es muss aber sehr dezent eingesetzt werden.  Ich würde damit nur einige kleine Details färben ...  

An was für einen Farbverlauf hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2014)

Gestern ist noch mein Spoilerschwert angekommen 
Nun heißt es Vorsicht bei etwas tieferen Senken, Bordsteinkanten und in Parkhäusern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das orange im grill überhaupt nicht.
> Wen dann nur der untere steg von der stoßstange in orange.
> Aber wen man sowas macht sollte die farbe schon öfter auftauchen und das auto einen etwas aggressiveres auftreten haben, durch tieferlegung und vernünftigen felgen.
> 
> ...



Vernünftige Felgen hab ich tieferlegen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig 
Also ich habs mir vorhin nachdems ordentlich getrocknet ist nochmal genau angeschaut und es sieht aus wie foliert mal abwarten wie es in einiger Zeit aussieht....
Bilder hier bitte 

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Ist eher matt
btw: Geiler 1er vorallem die Schweinwerfer passen super

@Stryke7
Hm ich weis nicht evtl irgendwie an den Seitenschwellern entlang und hinten die graue Sline Schürze (oder wie nennt man das  ) komplett in orange....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Vernünftige Felgen hab ich tieferlegen bin ich mir noch unschlüssig
> Also ich habs mir vorhin nachdems ordentlich getrocknet ist nochmal genau angeschaut und es sieht aus wie foliert mal abwarten wie es in einiger Zeit aussieht....
> Bilder hier bitte


 
Bis max. 30mm kannst du gut mit Federn tieferlegen 
Man könnte z.B. das Eibach Pro Kit nehmen (20mm). Gute Federn und der Komfort bleibt erhalten.
Hat dein A1 schon ein Sportfahrwerk ab Werk ?


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2014)

Ja hab ein Sportfahrwerk aber ich weis nicht welches ich bin der Meinung bei Audi gibt's 2 verschiedene...


----------



## worco (10. Juli 2014)

im a3 gibts sogar 3, einmal normal(dynamik) dann sport(in der ambitionline) und dann s-line(wenn man s-line innen nimmt oder nen s3).
Ich find die orangenen Streifen an sich gut, aber zuviel. Da würden 2 Linien in der Mitte oder so reichen, mMn.


----------



## fatlace (11. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde wie gesagt den steg unten bei der front orange machen und beim spoiler hinten noch irgendein akzent setzen.  
Evtl bei den seitenspiegel noch den unteren teil, oder halt komplett orange 
Aber das ist geschmackssache, mach so wie es dir am besten gefällt.
Schönes auto übrigens


----------



## ErbsenPommes (11. Juli 2014)

@ich558 Wenn die Felgen auch schwarz wären könnte man eine Speiche in Orange lackieren/plasti dippen. Ich glaube das würde ganz ansehnlich ausschauen  
Edit: 
Oder eher gesagt zwei Speichen, sind ja doppelte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gestern ist noch mein Spoilerschwert angekommen
> Nun heißt es Vorsicht bei etwas tieferen Senken, Bordsteinkanten und in Parkhäusern
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damit kannst du ganz normal weiterfahren. Vaddern sein A4 ist auch so tief und der nimmt 30er zone hügel auch mit 40. Dieses übertriebene langsamfahren bei kleinen Hügeln ist total unnötig. Immer wenn das einer vor mir sehr extrem macht, mach ich das Fenster auf und rufe: Er ist höher als du denkst.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2014)

Man bist du ein kewler Typ...


----------



## ich558 (11. Juli 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @ich558 Wenn die Felgen auch schwarz wären könnte man eine Speiche in Orange lackieren/plasti dippen. Ich glaube das würde ganz ansehnlich ausschauen
> Edit:
> Oder eher gesagt zwei Speichen, sind ja doppelte.


 
Solche Farben an den Felgen gefallen mir gar nicht  Ich überleg wo bisschen Farbe noch gut aussehen könnte...
Vorhin gerade mal die Heckklappe bissl besprüht sieht in echt aber dunkler und matter aus war schlechtes Licht zu fotografieren


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2014)

Sieht irgendwie aus als ob nen Lackierer da Mist gebaut hat.


----------



## ich558 (11. Juli 2014)

Und wieso genau ist doch alles glatt


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2014)

Sieht irgendwie aus als ob da einer vergessen hat Klarlack draufzumachen oder jemand hat es angeschliffen und vergessen fertig zu machen. Wenn matt, dann das ganze Auto. So ist das überhaubt nicht mein Fall.


----------



## riedochs (11. Juli 2014)

Morgen wird endlich mein Neuer bestellt: Seat Leon Cupra 280


----------



## ich558 (11. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt wirkt mit dem Gegenlicht so in echt aber ist's dunkler


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Solche Farben an den Felgen gefallen mir gar nicht  Ich überleg wo bisschen Farbe noch gut aussehen könnte...
> Vorhin gerade mal die Heckklappe bissl besprüht sieht in echt aber dunkler und matter aus war schlechtes Licht zu fotografieren


 
Modell und Motorbezeichnung orange


----------



## Beam39 (11. Juli 2014)

Lass das Organgene so das bildet einen schönen dezenten Kontrast. Ergänze die von King genannten Dinge noch dann is es optimal.


----------



## ich558 (12. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Modell und Motorbezeichnung orange



Gute Idee


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es noch mit den Außenringen der Spiegel außen? 
Also der Rand der nach hinten zeigt?


----------



## skycurve (12. Juli 2014)

schöner A1, einer der wenigen Audis die mir gefallen 

Ich muss aber fatlace zustimmen, würde das Orange weglassen oder nicht noch mehr draufmachen, sonst sieht der am Ende wie der citroen aus 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rontansicht,_11._Februar_2013,_Düsseldorf.jpg


----------



## ich558 (12. Juli 2014)

So ein leuchtendes Etwas wie den Citroen will ich nicht haben  
Spiegel sind schon länger schwarz matt ich glaub die lass ich erst mal vorläufig so


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich finde den Citroen vom Design her garnicht so schlecht ...   ist nicht so langweilig wie viele andere.  Aber selber haben will ich den auch nicht


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2014)

Mein Neuer ab Ende Dezember / Anfang Januar:

Leon SC Cupra 280 DSG:



Motor: 2.0 TSI  Start&Stop 206kW (280PS) DSG
AUßENFARBE: Pirineos  Grau
INNENFARBE: Schwarz/Grau
Comfort-Paket  II
  Winter-Paket
  DAB Digital  Audio Broadcasting
  CUPRA  BLACK-LINE
  Reserverad als  Notrad
  Diebstahl-Warnanlage inkl. Innenraumüberwachung,  Back-up-Horn und Abschleppschutz
  Panorama-Glas-Schiebedach, elektrisch mit  Sonnenschutzjalousie
  Fahrassistenz-Paket
  Ultraschall-Einparkhilfe, vorne und hinten mit optischer  Einparkhilfe
  SEAT Sound  System
Bekomme eine guten Rabatt und für den Rocco gibt es auch noch genug.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2014)

Sportliches Auto mit Panoramadach?  Hoffendlich fährst du damit nicht all zu sportlich.


----------



## watercooled (13. Juli 2014)

Er kann ja einen T Träger zwischen die B Säulen schweißen


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juli 2014)

@riedochs
Sehr nice. Was zahlst du inkl. Rabatt?


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @riedochs
> Sehr nice. Was zahlst du inkl. Rabatt?


 
Bin bei ca 30k. Den Scirocco geb ich in Zahlung, bzw versuche den Scirocco kurz vorher privat zu verkaufen. Das geht auch noch ab.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Juli 2014)

Party hard 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLQR8IOsfwY#t=46

Immer wieder schön zu sehen wie falsch die Leute in solchen Momenten reagieren.. Statt sachte ein wenig Gas wegzunehmen und gegenzulenken geht er komplett vom Gas und voll in die Eisen.. so ein Trottel


----------



## roadgecko (13. Juli 2014)

Wir wärs mit weiter gas geben und gegenlenken 

Aber ich bin auch noch nie so eine Heckschleuder gefahren außer in GT6 lol.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2014)

Naja, man kann notfalls auch etwas bremsen,  aber man sollte bei einem leichten Ausbrechen des Hecks halt nicht bis zum Anschlag gegenlenken ...   

Das Ziel ist es ja,  wieder in einen stabilen Fahrzustand zu kommen,  das erreicht man nicht indem man mit extremeren Mitteln dagegenhält.   Das Problem dabei ist natürlich die beschränkte Fahrbahn ...  

Aber er hat sich auch eifnach eine sehr blöde Strecke ausgesucht um so ein Fahrzeug zu testen,  und kann offensichtlich nicht mit so viel Leistung umgehen.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Juli 2014)

Naja, dadurch das er so abrupt das Gas wegnimmt und trotzdem gegenlenkt bekommen die Reifen wieder Grip gegen Ende des Slides und das Auto bricht sofort wieder in die andere Richtung aus. Er hätte einfach leicht aufm Gas bleiben sollen, aber ich glaub das hätte bei dem auch nichts gebracht, so wie der fährt


----------



## ich558 (13. Juli 2014)

Er hätte einfach das ESP anlassen sollen


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Er hätte einfach das ESP anlassen sollen


 Er hätte einfach nicht mit einem unbekannten, stark motorisierten Fahrzeug in einer engen Straße beim Lenken Vollgas geben sollen ...


----------



## watercooled (13. Juli 2014)

Die Kamera ist nochmal ein extra Ansporn.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Kamera ist nochmal ein extra Ansporn.


 Klar, man kann nur dann als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen,  wenn diese Dummheit für die ganze Welt dokumentiert wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Er kann ja einen T Träger zwischen die B Säulen schweißen


 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Naja, man kann notfalls auch etwas bremsen,  aber  man sollte bei einem leichten Ausbrechen des Hecks halt nicht bis zum  Anschlag gegenlenken ...


 Genau das kann man nicht, weil es das Ausbrechen noch viel ruckartiger und stärker macht.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Genau das kann man nicht, weil es das Ausbrechen noch viel ruckartiger und stärker macht.


 Naja,  in der Situation wäre am Gas zu bleiben aber auch keine Lösung gewesen,  dafür war die Straße zu klein. 


Das Problem ist wohl nicht richtig lösbar,  da es einfach dumm war,  so zu fahren.   Und wer testet einen Ferrari in einem engen Wohngebiet?


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2014)

Könnt ihr euch noch an meinen weissen Nissan Sunny erinnern den ich hatte als ich neu in den Thread kam? 

Gebrauchtwagen: Nissan, Sunny, GTI, Benzin,

Verkauft für 1450Euro mit 240.000 Kilometer  
Angeblich bei RNT abgestimmt, hab gerade eine Mail geschrieben mal sehen ob die das Fahrzeug überhaupt kennen. Ich wette nicht...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. Juli 2014)

Also wenn du ihn mit 240tkm verkauft hast und er jetzt mit 150tkm angeboten wird, solltest du die Behörden einschalten. Dann wurde der Tacho manipuliert und der Verkäufer ist entweder ein Betrüger ist auf einen Betrüger reingefallen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Juli 2014)

Vor allem dürfte das Tuning+Abstimmung auf die Leistung bei nem Sauger wohl etwas teurer werden.
Bei dem Preis glaube ich nicht so recht machbar...


----------



## Beam39 (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn der Typ tatsächlich was am Tacho gemacht hat, sollte man am Besten persönlich hinfahren und ihm seine Eier ins Maul stopfen. Sowas is das Allerletzte!


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Juli 2014)

Da würde ich eher Anzeige erstatten, dann kann er noch mit Kohle abdrücken 
Oder bekommt man da Knast? Wäre mal besser als wenn man für Raubkopien 2 innen knast muss...


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2014)

Bin vorhin zur Polizei, die wollten nicht mal eine Anzeige wegen Betrugsverdacht aufnehmen. Trotz Verkaufsvertrag und Verkaufsanzeige (aktuelle und damalige). Dies alles wären keine eindeutigen Beweise und solange ich nicht beschädigt werde würde das eh nichts bringen. Aber ich könne die Karre ja kaufen und dann Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## watercooled (14. Juli 2014)

Zumindest wegen den Bildern müsstest du den doch dran kriegen.
Ist/war ja schließlich dein Kennzeichen.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Juli 2014)

Jop, so läuft das dann. Könnte ja aus welchem Grund auch immer ein anderer Motor jetzt drin sein. Nur der km Stand reicht da einfach nicht für eine Anzeige. Beweisen kannst du ja auch nichts wirklich.


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2014)

Nein auch für die Bilder kann man nix machen, ich kann ihn beten das er sie rausnimmt. Zwingen geht jedoch nicht das sie bei Google zu finden sind. Dank Mobile ...


----------



## 8800 GT (14. Juli 2014)

Mein neuer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Juli 2014)

Hübsch!     Eines der zeitlosesten Designs von BMW,  und auch eine schöne Farbe.


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2014)

Der MR2 ist auch wieder Startklar. Achse ist wieder gerichtet, vermessen ist er nun auch. Alles wieder Taco... gleich mal ein Gewindefahrwerk verbaut und einen größen Service habe wir auch gleich mitgemacht. Damit sind 2 von 3 Autos bereit für Reisbrennen am Ende des Monats


----------



## fatlace (15. Juli 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geil
hab auch vor meinem E92 die ganze zeit nach ner E46 limo in rot gesucht, über 1 jahr fast täglich geschaut, aber gab keine mit passender ausstattung(M paket, Navi, Leder, Xenon), war dann so gefrustet das ich mir den E92 gekauft habe
Was für ausstatung und motor hat er den?


----------



## dekay55 (15. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hübsch!     Eines der zeitlosesten Designs von BMW,  und auch eine schöne Farbe.


 
Bangle Design Zeitlos ?  Geschmackssache sprach der Affe .... 

Ich find den E46 wirklich nur aus ein paar perspektiven schön.


----------



## Metalic (15. Juli 2014)

Nur kurz zur Anzeige. In dem Moment, in dem der Beamte sich geweigert hat die Anzeige aufzunehmen, hat er sich strafbar gemacht. 
Eine Anzeige MUSS aufgenommen werden. Egal wie absurd sie auch sein mag. 
Ich könnte meinen Nachbarn anzeigen, weil mir sein Bart nicht gefällt. So etwas bringt dann nichts, aber die Anzeige muss ein Polizeibeamter aufnehmen. So genug Ot


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schön, auch wenn BMW nicht so mein Fall ist. Mannheim ist bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Juli 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Nur kurz zur Anzeige. In dem Moment, in dem der Beamte sich geweigert hat die Anzeige aufzunehmen, hat er sich strafbar gemacht.
> Eine Anzeige MUSS aufgenommen werden. Egal wie absurd sie auch sein mag.
> Ich könnte meinen Nachbarn anzeigen, weil mir sein Bart nicht gefällt. So etwas bringt dann nichts, aber die Anzeige muss ein Polizeibeamter aufnehmen. So genug Ot


 
Nein, das stimmt nicht. Mein alter Herr ist Polizist und hat mir das mal erklärt, hoffentlich krich ich das noch auf die Reihe. 

Wenn du zur Polizei gehst und denen die Dinge erzählst, erstattest du bereits Strafanzeige. Eine *Strafanzeige* ist nichts anderes als denen den Sachverhalt zu schildern. Und diese wird auch beim Erzählen schon aufgenommen, da der Polizist ja in Kenntniss gesetzt wird. Wenn die Polizei dann einen begründeten Tatverdacht sieht, der durch Bilder aus dem Internet aber selten wirklich gegeben ist, dann kann man einen *Strafantrag* stellen. Wenn dieser gestellt wurde, gehen die Ermittlungen erst los. Bei einer Strafanzeige passiert erstmal gar nichts und die gilt auch schon als aufgenommen, wenn man es persönlich erzählt. Alternativ kann man es auch auf dem Postweg machen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. Juli 2014)

Was in Sachen Anzeige nicht aufnehmen wollen hilft, ist eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde beim Innenministerium des jeweiligen Landes. Dann fällt der Anschi** mal von ganz oben zum betreffenden Beamten durch.
Da in der Anzeige nichts von einem Austauschmotor oder ähnlichem erwähnt ist, ist das in meinen Augen Betrug. Also Anzeige. Wenn der Polizist sich weigert (was er nicht darf!) dann halt dagegen beschweren. Alternativ die Anzeige beim Portal melden mit der Begründung, daß am Tacho gedreht wurde - dann sollte sie raus sein, da das Portal sich sonst der beihilfe zum Betrug strafbar machen kann.


----------



## XE85 (15. Juli 2014)

Also ich würde da jetzt nicht gleich so schwere Geschütze auffahren, schließlich kann es auch einfach ein Tippfehler sein und sollte eigentlich 250.000 heissen. Bild vom Tachostand sieht man ja keines. (ausser ich habs übersehen).


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Was in Sachen Anzeige nicht aufnehmen wollen hilft, ist eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde beim Innenministerium des jeweiligen Landes. Dann fällt der Anschi** mal von ganz oben zum betreffenden Beamten durch.
> Da in der Anzeige nichts von einem Austauschmotor oder ähnlichem erwähnt ist, ist das in meinen Augen Betrug. Also Anzeige. Wenn der Polizist sich weigert (was er nicht darf!) dann halt dagegen beschweren. Alternativ die Anzeige beim Portal melden mit der Begründung, daß am Tacho gedreht wurde - dann sollte sie raus sein, da das Portal sich sonst der beihilfe zum Betrug strafbar machen kann.


 
In der Anzeige steht aber "Alles neu dran". Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, wie man diesen Satz verstehen kann. Ist halt alles nicht so einfach. Aber wegen so 'nem alten Ding würde ich da auch keinen Aufriss machen. Nachher bleibt man auf eventuellen Verhandlungskosten sitzen und die Übersteigen dann garantiert den Wert der Möhre da.


----------



## Metalic (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn es sich bei der Möhre wirklich um Beschiss handelt, bleibst du da auch nicht auf Verhandlungskosten sitzen da der Spaß dann Strafrechtlich verfolgt wird und du selber nicht klagen musst


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hübsch!     Eines der zeitlosesten Designs von BMW,  und auch eine schöne Farbe.


Danke  Finde die Farbe auch super.



fatlace schrieb:


> Geil
> hab auch vor meinem E92 die ganze zeit nach ner E46 limo in rot gesucht, über 1 jahr fast täglich geschaut, aber gab keine mit passender ausstattung(M paket, Navi, Leder, Xenon), war dann so gefrustet das ich mir den E92 gekauft habe
> Was für ausstatung und motor hat er den?


 Hab jetzt 1,5 Jahre nach dem Imolaroten 3er mit Mpaket, Xenon und den M135 Felgen gesucht.
Vor einem Jahr wurde mir einer vor der Nase weg geschnappt, seit dem war keiner mehr im Netz.
Ist ein 330i geworden.
ganz wichtig waren mir der 3L Motor, das Mpaket, Xenon, Schiebedach und PDC hinten. Auch auf der Wunschliste standen die Farbe und das Navi. Navi hat er jetzt keins drin, die Farbe hat gesiegt 
Hat zudem noch Volleder, Klimaautomatik, Sitzheizung und Elektrische Sitze mit Lordosenstütze.
Ist aus 1. hand und hat 110000km runter.
Sieht aus und fährt sich wie ein Neuwagen, finde ich.


riedochs schrieb:


> Schön, auch wenn BMW nicht so mein Fall ist. Mannheim ist bei mir um die Ecke.


 Kommst rum, fahren wir ne runde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Kommst rum, fahren wir ne runde



Wenn der Cupra da ist


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juli 2014)

da hab ich dann wohl keine chance


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Juli 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wenn es sich bei der Möhre wirklich um Beschiss handelt, bleibst du da auch nicht auf Verhandlungskosten sitzen da der Spaß dann Strafrechtlich verfolgt wird und du selber nicht klagen musst


 
Vorausgesetzt man kann haargenau beweisen, dass es sich auch um den exakt gleichen Motor handelt. Und damit was strafrechtlich verfolgt wird, muss man selber auch erstmal den Strafantrag stellen. Das Geschäft ist so geläufig und durchdacht, da bleibt man ab Ende nahezu immer drauf sitzen. Man kann Glück haben, wenn man an irgendeinen Dorftrottel gerät, aber das kann eben auch gehörig nach hinten losgehen und das ist wahrscheinlicher. Und wenn du nicht durchkommst und derjenige klagt zurück wegen Rufschädigung oder sonst was, viel Spaß. Wäre dann nämlich nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass er dann im Recht ist.


----------



## ich558 (15. Juli 2014)

Sieht ziemlich geil aus und das obwohl ich alte BMWs (Audis, Merces usw ebenfalls)  eigentlich nicht mag  Die Farbe, Xenons und vorallem M Paket macht seht viel aus


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juli 2014)

Ich bin heute 200km nach Wiechers gefahren weil keine einzige Strebe vom normalen Fiesta im ST passt. Es gibt zwar eine von Summit aber die kostet 270€.

Nach ca. 1 Stunde war die Strebe schon so gut wie fertig und wird jetzt wohl ins Programm aufgenommen. Und von der Einbauposition ist die auch Top 

Achja bei dem Verbrauch wäre vielleicht noch ein bisschen "mehr" gegangen


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> da hab ich dann wohl keine chance


 Wäre da mir nicht mal so sicher, aber will schon Rennen fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich bin heute 200km nach Wiechers gefahren weil keine einzige Strebe vom normalen Fiesta im ST passt. Es gibt zwar eine von Summit aber die kostet 270€.
> 
> Nach ca. 1 Stunde war die Strebe schon so gut wie fertig und wird jetzt wohl ins Programm aufgenommen. Und von der Einbauposition ist die auch Top
> 
> Achja bei dem Verbrauch wäre vielleicht noch ein bisschen "mehr" gegangen


 Wie oft bist du denn auf der Rennstrecke? 



8800 GT schrieb:


> Mein neuer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Der E55 schrott oder verkauft?


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juli 2014)

Dafür braucht es keine Rennstrecke


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es keine Rennstrecke


 Du merkst ne Domstrebe auf der normalen Straße? Fährst du in der Serienklasse bei Rallyes mit?


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juli 2014)

Ja ich bemerke eine Strebe auf der normalen Straße und da bin ich nicht der einzige. 

Ich weiß nicht warum du meinst man müsste dafür dauernd am Limit heizen...


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich geil aus und das obwohl ich alte BMWs (Audis, Merces usw ebenfalls)  eigentlich nicht mag  Die Farbe, Xenons und vorallem M Paket macht seht viel aus


 Ohne Mpaket gefällt mir der E46 gar nicht. Wird dadurch zu nem ganz anderen Auto finde ich.


riedochs schrieb:


> Wäre da mir nicht mal so sicher, aber will schon Rennen fahren.


der hat doch um die 280 PS, oder? Gerade aus ist der sicher schneller 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der E55 schrott oder verkauft?


Verkauft


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ja ich bemerke eine Strebe auf der normalen Straße und da bin ich nicht der einzige.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht warum du meinst man müsste dafür dauernd am Limit heizen...


Tut mir leid aber außer dem 5 Kilo mehr bringt das mal so rein nix, wenn man nicht am Limit fährt oder springt.

Das Geld hättest du lieber in nen anderen Stabi, nen Satz Bremsklötze oder Spurplatten stecken sollen. Dann hätte man wirklich was gemerkt. Heutige Autos sind so steif, da merkt man nix mehr. Vorallem nicht mit einem komplett serienmäßigem Wagen. Wären da jetzt Semis drauf, ne dicke Bremsanlage und nen Track Fahrwerk, hätte ich das auf der normalen Straße durchgehen lassen. Ich hab beim gleichen Auto auf schon mehrmals drauf und wieder abgebaut und wenn man nicht bis in den absoluten Grenzbereich geht merkt man da nix. Kurvengeschwindigkeit ist auch identisch.


----------



## roadgecko (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn du dir Meinungen mit anderen Autos gemacht hast ist das schön für dich.

Ich kenne das Auto wie es vorher war und wie es jetzt ist. Denkst du da lässt sich deine Erfahrung 1zu1 auf jedes beliebige Auto übertragen ?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2014)

Also bei mir war die Strebe eine ordentliche Verbesserung. Allerdings ist meine Karosse auch bekannt weich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wenn du dir Meinungen mit anderen Autos gemacht hast ist das schön für dich.
> 
> Ich kenne das Auto wie es vorher war und wie es jetzt ist. Denkst du da lässt sich deine Erfahrung 1zu1 auf jedes beliebige Auto übertragen ?


 Auf jedes Auto sicher nicht aber die Verwindung der Karosse und der damit eintretene Haftungsverluft ist bei heutigen Autos so gut wie kein Thema mehr. Autos ala Golf 1 hatten mit sowas Probleme. Allein das ändern des Luftdruckes um 0,2 Bar macht sich im Fahrverhalten mehr bemerkbar als eine Domstrebe. Mal den Reifendruck kontrolliert? Wenn du wirklich eine Domstrebe merkst, dann ist es für dich normalerweise unfahrbar, wenn du den Reifendruck bei den im Moment sehr schwankenden Temperaturen nicht ständig anpasst. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also bei mir war die Strebe eine ordentliche  Verbesserung. Allerdings ist meine Karosse auch bekannt weich.


 Was fährst du denn?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf jedes Auto sicher nicht aber die Verwindung der Karosse und der damit eintretene Haftungsverluft ist bei heutigen Autos so gut wie kein Thema mehr. Autos ala Golf 1 hatten mit sowas Probleme. Allein das ändern des Luftdruckes um 0,2 Bar macht sich im Fahrverhalten mehr bemerkbar als eine Domstrebe. Mal den Reifendruck kontrolliert? Wenn du wirklich eine Domstrebe merkst, dann ist es für dich normalerweise unfahrbar, wenn du den Reifendruck bei den im Moment sehr schwankenden Temperaturen nicht ständig anpasst.
> 
> 
> Was fährst du denn?



Das stimmt. Eine Domstrebe bei einem modernen Auto ohne Sportreifen und geänderten Sturz bringt nix, da sich die Karosse nicht verwindet.
Jemand hat mal beim Z4 die Verwindung der Dome (Abstand zueinander) gemessen, und die Veränderung lag bei unter 0,5mm. Gefahren wurde am Grip Limit.
Hat höchstens einen Placebo Effekt.

Olstyle fährt glaube ich einen Volvo, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Eine Domstrebe bei einem modernen Auto ohne Sportreifen und geänderten Sturz bringt nix, da sich die Karosse nicht verwindet.
> Jemand hat mal beim Z4 die Verwindung der Dome (Abstand zueinander) gemessen, und die Veränderung lag bei unter 0,5mm. Gefahren wurde am Grip Limit.
> Hat höchstens einen Placebo Effekt.


 Langlöcher, Schrauben nur handfest und dann mit Lack angemalt oder wie hat der das gemessen? So hätte ich es zumindest gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2014)

Immernoch ein alter C70 ohne Dach. 
Bei mir fing es schon damit an, dass das Armaturenbrett bei "sportlicher" Kurvenfahrt keine Geräusche mehr macht. Aber nen 2000er Cabrio(wo die jetzt verbaute Strebe bei der Topmotorisierung Serienausstattung war) ist halt auch kein 2013er Minisportler. Bei Letzterem hätte ich auch erwartet dass er von Haus aus fest ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2014)

Das Armaturenbrett macht keine Geräusche mehr wegen einer Domstrebe? 

Das kann nur 3 Gründe haben.
1. Du bist Rennfahrer und dir dessen nicht bewusst.
2. Das Auto hatte mal einen Unfallschaden.
3. Es ist aus Holz.

Da muss sich aber schon gewaltig was verbogen haben.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juli 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Verkauft


 
Gabs dafür nen Grund, oder erfolgte der Verkauf "einfach so"?


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Armaturenbrett macht keine Geräusche mehr wegen einer Domstrebe?
> 
> Das kann nur 3 Gründe haben.
> 1. Du bist Rennfahrer und dir dessen nicht bewusst.
> ...


 
4. Grund: Du hast mal wieder keine Ahnung. Die ersten C70 sind dafür bekannt das die Karosse nicht allzu verwindungssteif ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Langlöcher, Schrauben nur handfest und dann mit Lack angemalt oder wie hat der das gemessen? So hätte ich es zumindest gemacht.


 
Genau 
Alles was über 0,5mm liegt, hätte man gut sehen können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> 4. Grund: Du hast mal wieder keine Ahnung. Die ersten C70 sind dafür bekannt das die Karosse nicht allzu verwindungssteif ist.


 So stark das sich das Armaturenbrett verbiegt und Geräusche macht? Das müssen dann aber schon min. 20-30mm sein. Da kommen ja selbst schon die Türen an die Holme.


----------



## watercooled (15. Juli 2014)

Damit das Armaturenbrett Geräusche macht reichen ja schon wenige Millimeter.
Sieht man ja bei VW. Selbst im Golf 7 ists noch am knarzen


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2014)

Knarzen kann verdamt viele Gründe haben. Leider. Zumindest ist es im steifsten Teil des Autos verbaut, der sich unter normalen Umständen nicht so doll verbiegen sollte.


----------



## fatlace (15. Juli 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Danke  Finde die Farbe auch super.
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt 1,5 Jahre nach dem Imolaroten 3er mit Mpaket, Xenon und den M135 Felgen gesucht.
> ...


 
ja wollte auch ein 330i haben bester motor in der Baureihe aber wie gesagt zu der zeit wurde einfach keiner angeboten, dann brauchte ich langsam wirklich ein neues auto also hab ich mich dann für den nachfolger entschieden. 
find den so einfach wunderschön ein ticken tiefer und fertig
was hat der gelaufen?
Bin gerade ein wenig neidisch


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gabs dafür nen Grund, oder erfolgte der Verkauf "einfach so"?


Ich wechsle meine Autos regelmäßig. Er musste vor einem Monat einem mx5 weichen, dieser wiederum muss jetzt demnächst für den dreier gehen 



fatlace schrieb:


> ja wollte auch ein 330i haben bester motor in der Baureihe aber wie gesagt zu der zeit wurde einfach keiner angeboten, dann brauchte ich langsam wirklich ein neues auto also hab ich mich dann für den nachfolger entschieden.
> find den so einfach wunderschön ein ticken tiefer und fertig
> was hat der gelaufen?
> Bin gerade ein wenig neidisch


Ja, musste ja auch ewig Suchen. 
Der hat 110000km runter  tiefer werde ich ihn glaub ich nicht machen, finde, dass die Räder so super zum Verlauf des Radkasten passen.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

Mit welchen Kosten muss man für eine Komplettlackierung (inkl. Innenraum) einer Karosse inkl Unterbodenschutz rechnen?


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juli 2014)

Kommt ganz drauf an wo und bei welchem Auto. Ich war damals mit nem Kumpel bei Benz für seinen durchgerosteten W220 S600 anfragen, der Meister hat nur gelacht und meinte da wäre er locker in nem 5 stelligen Bereich 

Verstehe das außerdem nich ganz was du mit "Innenraum" meinst?

An und für sich sollte sone ordentliche Komplettlackierung bei ca. 3000-4000€ liegen, nach oben ist natürlich Luft ohne Ende.


----------



## winner961 (16. Juli 2014)

Nach ich denke Kai meint auch das der Boden den man im Fahrzeug nicht sieht mitlackiert werden soll. 

@8800 ich mag den 330i   schade um den Japaner. 
Was suchst du zurzeit ?


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mit welchen Kosten muss man für eine Komplettlackierung (inkl. Innenraum) einer Karosse inkl Unterbodenschutz rechnen?


 
3000Euro aufwärts.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2014)

Eben ein noch verklebtes Audi TT Cabrio gesehen.....sah von vorn ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juli 2014)

Seh den neuen TTS fast täglich  ziemlich geiles Teil!



> Nach ich denke Kai meint auch das der Boden den man im Fahrzeug nicht sieht mitlackiert werden soll.



Dann soll ja quasi das ganze Auto auseinandergebaut werden, oder wie? Sowas macht man bei Restaurationen oder Ähnlichem, aber solch ein Aufwand nur für ne neue Farbe? Dafür gibts Folie..


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mit welchen Kosten muss man für eine Komplettlackierung (inkl. Innenraum) einer Karosse inkl Unterbodenschutz rechnen?


 Wenn du das Auto da komplett hinstellst auf jeden Fall 5 stellig.
Wenn du eine Karosse auf dem Anhänger hinbringst, dann ab 4000€.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

Ja nur die Rohkarosse mit Türen, Heckklappe und Co.
Wenn ich den Roststellen selbst schweißen, selbst alles abschleife dann kommt mich das ja einiges billiger denke ich.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (16. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Roststellen selbst schweißen, selbst alles abschleife dann kommt mich das ja einiges billiger denke ich.


 Nur wenn du wirklich weißt was du tust. Sonst könnte es richtig teuer werden. Hast du Bilder vom Auto? Dann könnten die Fachleute hier dir Tipps und Ratschläge geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2014)

Du willst nen Auto komplett wieder flott machen und hast deine Mechatroniker Ausbildung noch nicht mal angefangen... Warte damit mal lieber nen bischen. Das wär was anderes wenn du wie ich schon mit 6 Jahren angefangen hättest zu schrauben.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

Hey das ist bist jetzt nur so ein Hirngespinst


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2014)

Letztens wolltest du dich noch mit deiner Feder umbringen, jetzt planst du eine Restaurierung. Kannst es wohl kaum erwarten nen paar Schrauben zu drehen.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

Ich plane nicht, ich...ja gut ich plane.
Aber das mache ich ja nicht morgen sondern vielleicht in 1,5 oder 2 Jahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2014)

Bau doch erstmal nen tubogeladenen Rasenmäher, das ist günstig und macht total laune.  Gebrauchte Mäher sind auch nicht teuer!


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

Das habe ich versucht als ich 14 war. Nur irgendwas hab ich beim wieder zusammenbauen des Motors an der Zündung verhunzt.
Nach 20 Sekunden hat der schlagartig stark geklopft und hatte direkt nen Fresser 
Armer John deere


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2014)

MTD JN 200 AT Aufsitzmäher Rasentraktor Schlachtfest: Grasfangkorb in in Leichlingen | eBay

20 PS


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2014)

Ich meine eher einen zum schieben.  Aufsitzmäher auf Turbo umzubauen ist nen ganz schönes Projekt.  Das schüttelt man nicht mal eben so ausm Ärmel.



watercooled schrieb:


> Das habe ich versucht als ich 14 war. Nur  irgendwas hab ich beim wieder zusammenbauen des Motors an der Zündung  verhunzt.
> Nach 20 Sekunden hat der schlagartig stark geklopft und hatte direkt nen Fresser
> Armer John deere


 Hattest du die Verdichtung verringert? 2-3 Kopfdichtungen übereinander gelegt? Ist das wichtigste, wenn man einen Sauger auf Turbo umbaut das er nicht kaputt geht. Ansonsten kann man den nur äußerst wenig aufladen.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich meine eher einen zum schieben.  Aufsitzmäher auf Turbo umzubauen ist nen ganz schönes Projekt.  Das schüttelt man nicht mal eben so ausm Ärmel.


 
Ich glaube ich würde eher versuchen,  dem einen Motorrad-Motor zu verpassen


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

Wozu sollte ich nen Mäher zum Schieben auf Turbo umbauen? 
Paar M8 Schrauben ins Messer damit ich damit Beton Fräsen kann oder wie? 

Nee hatte ich nicht. Wollte den erstmal wieder zum laufen bringen, Kolbenringe waren durch.
Turbo wäre ausm Smart ForTwo Diesel gewesen, aber dazu kams dann ja nicht mehr ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wozu sollte ich nen Mäher zum Schieben auf Turbo umbauen?
> Paar M8 Schrauben ins Messer damit ich damit Beton Fräsen kann oder wie?


 Weist du wie geil das ist wenn dein Mäher vor dir nen blow off zischen von sich gibt und das Gras so fest in den Fangkorb gestopft wird das man es kaum rausbekommt? Einfach nur MEGA geil!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2014)

Turbo lawnmower - YouTube 

würde unseren auch gerne mal umbauen, wenn dass Risiko auf einen Totalausfall nicht da wäre 
Außerdem hat man das Problem mit der Ölversorgung vom Turbo.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weist du wie geil das ist wenn dein Mäher vor dir nen blow off zischen von sich gibt und das Gras so fest in den Fangkorb gestopft wird das man es kaum rausbekommt? Einfach nur MEGA geil!


 
Wat is denn los mit dir?  Aber haste recht - dat wär schon cool 

Aber ich glaube wir sollten b2t gehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Turbo lawnmower - YouTube
> 
> würde unseren auch gerne mal umbauen, wenn dass Risiko auf einen Totalausfall nicht da wäre
> Außerdem hat man das Problem mit der Ölversorgung vom Turbo.


 Wenn man einen 4 Takt Mäher umbaut kannst du problemlos die Ölpumpe anzapfen. Das größste Hindernis ist meist der Vergaser und das verändern der Steuerzeiten. Nicht alle Vergaser arbeiten wenn die unter Druck stehen und die Steuerzeiten musst du dir aus der Nase saugen. Hilft nur rumprobieren bis er läuft.



watercooled schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube wir sollten b2t gehen


Was beim Rasenmäher geht, kann man beim Turboumbau im Auto auch machen!


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

So ein Mäher hat keine Ölpumpe... Muss man elektrisch lösen, so hatte ich das jedenfalls vor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2014)

Alle nicht aber es gibt auch welche mit Pumpe.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juli 2014)

Das wären dann aber die größeren 2 Zylinder bzw die Diesel Motörschen.

Finde den Gator so geil. Den gibts mit nem 3 Zylinder Diesel der schon vom einen oder anderen umgebaut wurde.
Nur leider so teuer die Dinger 

http://youtu.be/m4nb1HSk6rc


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Juli 2014)

Honda Mean Mower !


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Juli 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Nach ich denke Kai meint auch das der Boden den man im Fahrzeug nicht sieht mitlackiert werden soll.
> 
> @8800 ich mag den 330i   schade um den Japaner.
> Was suchst du zurzeit ?


 Ja, der Mazda ist ein schönes Ding. Hat erst 45000km runter, ist ein NB mit 146PS.

Ich suche jetzt erstmal nix


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2014)

So der MR2 Turbo ist nun auch fertig für Reisbrennen. Vorherachse komplett neu gelagert, neues Fahrwerk rein, bissi Optik am Motor. Nun fährt er nach dem Unfall auch wieder gerade aus... schade nur das mein Kumpel nicht auf mich gehört hat. Das gekaufte Gewindefahrwerk von ihm ist wirklich nicht besonders gut, nun kauft er sich im Frühling doch ein D2 Racing so wie ich es von Anfang an vorgeschlagen habe.  Sonntag hatte ich mit meinem grauen NX auch einen kleinen Unfall (unverschuldet), laut Gutachter ein Schaden von 1600Euro. Mal sehen ob die Gegnerische Versicherung das freiwillig zahlt oder ob ich es einklagen darf.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob die Gegnerische Versicherung das freiwillig zahlt oder ob ich es einklagen darf.


 
Mein Bumms ausm November geht wohl auch noch vor Gericht... Wie konnte ich auch nur nichtsahnend an einer roten Ampel und dem, der da angescheppert kam im Weg, stehen  .....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2014)

1600€ geht ja noch.
Bei neuen Autos ist alleine die Beschädigung der Stoßstange bei locker über 1000€


----------



## fatlace (16. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> So der MR2 Turbo ist nun auch fertig für Reisbrennen. Vorherachse komplett neu gelagert, neues Fahrwerk rein, bissi Optik am Motor. Nun fährt er nach dem Unfall auch wieder gerade aus... schade nur das mein Kumpel nicht auf mich gehört hat. Das gekaufte Gewindefahrwerk von ihm ist wirklich nicht besonders gut, nun kauft er sich im Frühling doch ein D2 Racing so wie ich es von Anfang an vorgeschlagen habe.  Sonntag hatte ich mit meinem grauen NX auch einen kleinen Unfall (unverschuldet), laut Gutachter ein Schaden von 1600Euro. Mal sehen ob die Gegnerische Versicherung das freiwillig zahlt oder ob ich es einklagen darf.


 
ich finde irgendwie fahren sich die D2 fahrwerke nicht besonders gut, die haben ziehmlich weiche federn.
kumpel von mir hatte das in seinem Galant, hat dann auch nach knapp einem jahr härtere federn verbaut, danach wars echt top.
War aber auch nur das D2 Street, wie es da beim racing aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht welches D2 er hat, meins ist aber selbst auf Stufe 1 (von 36) ziemlich hart. Es kommt auch drauf an wie man die Vorspannung der Feder einstellt und eben auch welches D2 man hat. Ich fahre das Track und es fährt sich genial. Bin auch schon das H&R Cup sowie Monotube gefahren und auch das Inox V3 von KW und ich fand sie nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich finde irgendwie fahren sich die D2 fahrwerke nicht besonders gut, die haben ziehmlich weiche federn.
> kumpel von mir hatte das in seinem Galant, hat dann auch nach knapp einem jahr härtere federn verbaut, danach wars echt top.
> War aber auch nur das D2 Street, wie es da beim racing aussieht weiß ich nicht


 
Hast du deine Fliegen mittlerweile runterbekommen?


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2014)

Eben gesehen das mich jemand an der Beifahrertür angeditscht hat.
Muss letzte Woche beim einkaufen gewesen sein.

Schön 10 cm langer Kratzer bis auf die Grundierung runter von einer fremden Autotür -.-


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2014)

Wolltest du den Wagen nicht eh anders lackieren?


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2014)

Nicht den. Lohnt sich nicht, ist ja ein 0815 Auto das eh bald weg kommt.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2014)

Ist defintiv ärgerlich, da sowas beim verkauf ein gefundenes Fressen für Käufer bei der Preisverhandlung ist. Kann auch nicht verstehen warum bei solchen Bagatellen so oft Fahrerflucht begangen wird, schließlich zahlt das die Versicherung.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2014)

Bekomme ich das von der Versicherung bezahlt?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2014)

Kommt auf deinen Vertrag an. Einige zahlen sowas, andere lassen das über die Selbstbeteiligung laufen, wieder andere wollen/brauchen ne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen der Abwicklung.


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2014)

Kein Ahnung, kommt auf deine Versicherung an, ich kenne mich mit den deutschen Versicherungen nicht aus. Meine Versicherung würde es bezahlen und sich das Geld, sofern er ausfindig gemacht wird, vom Fahrerflüchtigen zurückholen. 

Aber wenn sich der Fahrer der dir die Tür hineingeknallt hat gemeldet hätte, würde es in jedem fall dessen Versicherung zahlen - zumindest ist das bei uns so.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juli 2014)

Jep, nen bekannter hat nur nen leichten Rehschaden gehabt, direkt 2000€...


----------



## fctriesel (17. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bekomme ich das von der Versicherung bezahlt?


Ja, von der Vollkasko.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Jep, nen bekannter hat nur nen leichten Rehschaden gehabt, direkt 2000€...


 Is ja nen Schnapper gewesen.  Da hat er das Reh aber höchstens mitm Spiegel leicht gestriffen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juli 2014)

Mein Dad hat letzten Herbst nen Reh mitgenommen. Haube, Kotflügel, Beifahrertür samt Spiegel, Kühler, Kondensator, beide Scheinwerfer, Nebelscheinwerfer, ...  -> direkt >9000€ und das war "nur" nen Volltreffer bei 60-70 ...


----------



## fatlace (18. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hast du deine Fliegen mittlerweile runterbekommen?


 
hehe, ja habs mit der knete abbekommen


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein Dad hat letzten Herbst nen Reh mitgenommen. Haube, Kotflügel, Beifahrertür samt Spiegel, Kühler, Kondensator, beide Scheinwerfer, Nebelscheinwerfer, ...  -> direkt >9000€ und das war "nur" nen Volltreffer bei 60-70 ...


 
Meine Freundin ist letztes Jahr rückwärts gegen eine Laterne gerollt, hat nichtmal Gas gegeben. 5500€ Schaden.  
Meint man oft gar nicht. Sieht harmlos aus und dann sieht man die Rechnung.


----------



## watercooled (18. Juli 2014)

Wie denn das? Wenn man wirklich nur rollt dann drückts einem doch nur die Stoßstange rein?

Gibt es da nicht ein Gesetz das bei einem Aufprall bis 6kmh nur so und so viel cm reingedrückt werden dürfen?


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Juli 2014)

Es war schon ein etwas schnelleres Rollen, ging leicht bergab. Die ganze Elektronik war im Arsch. Rückfahrwarner, Kamera und was weiß ich was da hinten noch durchläuft. Die Versicherung hatte es übernommen von daher egal, aber leicht geflasht war ich schon.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wie denn das? Wenn man wirklich nur rollt dann drückts einem doch nur die Stoßstange rein?


Je nach Winkel erwischt man auch die Heckklappe. Und wenn die ersetzt werden muss wird es teuer.


> Gibt es da nicht ein Gesetz das bei einem Aufprall bis 6kmh nur so und so viel cm reingedrückt werden dürfen?


In den USA gab es wohl mal ein Gesetz, dass bei einem Aufprall bis x km/h nichts am Auto sein darf. Daher kommen die dicken Gummiblöcke+Gasdämpfer in den Stoßstangen der 70er für den Ami-Markt. Ist zum Beispiel bei reimportierten 911ern und Käfern schön zu sehen.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Juli 2014)

Da gab es nicht nur ein Gesetzt, da gibt es ein Gesetz, nämlich fmvss 215, ab 71 besagte es das ein die Frontstossstage nen aufprall mit 8km/h und die Heckstosstange nen aufprall mit 4km/h abfangen muss. 
1980 kamm dann Phase 2 des gesetztes, das besagte dann nicht nur das die Stossstange den aufprall abfangen muss, sondern besagte auch noch wie stark sich die Stossstange bewegen darf ( die zahlen hab ich aber nicht im kopf ) 
Ab 1990 wurde Phase 2 wieder aufgehoben seitem gilt wieder Phase 1. 

Das sieht man übrigends an jedem Europäischen Modell sehr stark. Bsp bei E39 M5, der hat an der Stossstange extra nochmal 2 schwarze dicke Gummistreifen die aufprallenergie absobieren sollen. 
Beim 911er ganz markant an der sog. Ziehharmonika Stossstange zu sehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Juli 2014)

Wir haben mal mit nem Passat (99) ne Laterne seitlich rückwärts geknutscht (grün am Waldparkplatz ), Stoßstange leicht schief, bisschen Lack ab, bisschen anderer dran und nen neues Rücklicht für 30€ bei ebay, das wars. 
Hätten wir nicht noch den Blinker vorne verloren und den Tankdeckel in Slowenien liegen lassen, wärs auch schnell bestellt gewesen


----------



## dekay55 (18. Juli 2014)

Wobei das immer so ne sache ist mit Stossstange schief, da mag zwar aufn ersten blick wirklich nur nen datscher an der Stossstange sein, aber wie die Pralldämpfer aussehen das sieht niemand auser man baut sie raus  

Hatt ich auch schon so oft bei Fahrzeugbesichtigungen, kratzer an der Stossstange, spaltmass dezent größer usw. nix wildes. Dafür waren die Pralldämpfer oft schon hinüber. Im grunde auch kein Beinbruch, blöd wirds nur bei nem leichten Treffer wenn die Pralldämpfer schon hinnüber sind, ruck zuck is der Schlossträger dezent verbeult / verbogen und das ist dann richtig Teuer. 

Einer der gründe warum in Amerika dann Phase 2 eingeführt wurde, wurde billiger für die Versicherungen nur die Pralldämpfer zu tauschen statt komplett den Schlossträger, das sind kostenunterschiede von 1000$ berechnet an nem standart Amerikanischen Auto.


----------



## ich558 (18. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=498GQKE0hSY
Krass


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=498GQKE0hSY
> Krass


 Hat das einen Grund warum die jede Kurve in Schleichfahrt nehmen?


----------



## ich558 (18. Juli 2014)

In Relation zu deinen Verhältnissen meinst du wohl ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juli 2014)

Wo wir gerade bei Kurven sind: Sonntag fahre ich, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffen, zm ersten mal Slalom 
Wird vom DSK aus organisiert und wird bestimmt ganz witzig. Bin so enge Kurse noch nie gefahren


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat das einen Grund warum die jede Kurve in Schleichfahrt nehmen?


 
Vielleicht,  weil sie im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr unterwegs sind und zumindest bei unübersichtlichen Stellen nicht viel schneller fahren möchten als erlaubt?


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat das einen Grund warum die jede Kurve in Schleichfahrt nehmen?


 
Weil das Strecken sind die normalerweise befahren sind und die beiden Vollidioten wissen das. Ich kenn die Gegend in der die unterwegs sind und das was die da abziehen ist absolut fahrlässig. Erst letztens hat hier ein junger Vollidiot nen R8 in ner Wand versenkt, is den ganzen Tag vor dem Unfall lachend umhergerast wie nen Gestörter.

Wäre wirklich toll wenn sone Idioten öfter in ner Wand oder an nem Baum klebenbleiben würden! Geld für sone Fahrzeuge haben und anstatt sowas auf ner abgesperrten Strecke oder Rennstrecke zu machen gefährden sie andere auf öffentlichen Straßen.

Sollten mal nen Helm aufsetzen, wäre glaube ich passender.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> In Relation zu deinen Verhältnissen meinst du wohl ?


 Aufer Graden geben die Stoff wie die gestörten, können nicht mal auf der eigenen Seite bleiben und sobald eine Kurve kommt wird ganz langsam rumgerollt, obwohl die Kurve top einsehbar ist. Höchst seltsamer Fahrstil.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Kurven sind: Sonntag  fahre ich, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffen, zm ersten mal Slalom
> Wird vom DSK aus organisiert und wird bestimmt ganz witzig. Bin so enge Kurse noch nie gefahren


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich toll wenn sone Idioten öfter in ner Wand oder an nem Baum klebenbleiben würden! Geld für sone Fahrzeuge haben und anstatt sowas auf ner abgesperrten Strecke oder Rennstrecke zu machen gefährden sie andere auf öffentlichen Straßen.


 
Da hätte ich auch nichts gegen. Alle solchen Spinner können meiner Meinung nach gerne mal nen Totalschaden am Fahrzeug haben - müssen sich dabei ja nicht verletzen. Wobei mir da ganz ehrlich die Bäume leid tun.


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Eben gesehen das mich jemand an der Beifahrertür angeditscht hat.
> Muss letzte Woche beim einkaufen gewesen sein.
> 
> Schön 10 cm langer Kratzer bis auf die Grundierung runter von einer fremden Autotür -.-


An meinem Auto ist auch ein Kratzer von einer fremden Autotür... Und ich muss das entweder bei ATU machen lassen und ggf. teilweise bezahlen oder komplett selbst bezahlen laut Versicherung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2014)

Lass es woanders machen und reich die Kündigung ein. Normalerweise muss man nur ein wenig zuzahlen, wenn man es nicht bei der vorgeschrieben Werkstatt machen lässt. Oder man hat nen Tarif mit freier Werkstattwahl.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juli 2014)

Freie Werkstattwahl heißt aber nicht immer, dass man sich die Werkstatt aussuchen kann 
Sind oft nur Werkstätten aus einer Liste von der Versicherung, wo man draus wählen kann.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> An meinem Auto ist auch ein Kratzer von einer fremden Autotür... Und ich muss das entweder bei ATU machen lassen und ggf. teilweise bezahlen oder komplett selbst bezahlen laut Versicherung.


 

Was steht denn in deinem Vertrag drin wie das in solchen Fällen geregelt wird? Das macht doch jede Versicherung anders. Die Einen übernehem sowas, die Andern mit SB, die Andern wieder gar nicht..


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie sowas wie Kratzer ohne Ausbeulen überlackieren: kostenlos. Die Beseitigung der Beule muss ich aber bezahlen. Und das ist eine Regelung speziell für Schäden wie Kratzer durch Türen anderer Autos und so, also irgendwas wie Parkplatzschäden oder so ähnlich. Ich hab mir die Versicherungsbedingungen nie durchgelesen, die Versicherung haben damals meine Eltern abgeschlossen, weil ich noch nicht 18 war. Sollte ich vielleicht mal tun, wenn ich die Bedingungen denn hätte... Ob ich die noch irgendwo bekommen kann? Mal sehen  Ist ja auch meine liebste Beschäftigung, hunderte von Seiten an Juristendeutsch durchzulesen.


----------



## Beam39 (20. Juli 2014)

Klar kannst du die bekommen, einfach bei der Versicherung anfragen. Musst dir dann auch nicht alle Seiten durchlesen, nur eben die die deine aktuelle Situation betreffen. Versicherungen sind die Letzten denen ich mein Geld noch zusätzlich in Arsch schieben würde, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## XE85 (20. Juli 2014)

@Magogan Haben deine Eltern denn keinen Versicherungsvertrag bekommen wo AGBs, Zahlungen, ggf. Selbstbehalte usw. drin stehen? Würde mich sehr wundern.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2014)

Meine Eltern haben den bestimmt bekommen, aber die wohnen zu weit weg, da kann ich nicht mal eben hinfahren und reingucken 

Ich werde mal bei der Versicherung anfragen, ob die mir das mal zuschicken können per Mail


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2014)

Slalom erfolgreich beendet 
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht 
War der einzige Diesel im Feld und bin in einem sehr starken Feld (sehr viele E36 M3, M5, E30, 1er M Coupe, fast alle auf Semis) im Mittelfeld gelandet. Hätte damit nicht gerechnet.
Auto hat auf dem engen Kurs klasse funktioniert 
Mit Helm, ist die Kopffreiheit aber auch gleich Null  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juli 2014)

Gutachten erhalten, Schaden beträgt doch "nur" 890Euro. Restwert noch 1950Euro. Sprich knapp 3000Euro ist die Schüssel noch wert. Für BJ91 recht ordentlich wie ich finde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Slalom erfolgreich beendet
> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht
> War der einzige Diesel im Feld und bin in einem sehr starken Feld (sehr viele E36 M3, M5, E30, 1er M Coupe, fast alle auf Semis) im Mittelfeld gelandet. Hätte damit nicht gerechnet.
> Auto hat auf dem engen Kurs klasse funktioniert
> ...


 

Immer noch besser mit Helm und keine Kopffreiheit, als Matschbirne. 

...man fährt ja mit nem Diesel auch keinen Slalom... Heizöl gehört in die Heizung und nicht ins Auto.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Immer noch besser mit Helm und keine Kopffreiheit, als Matschbirne.
> 
> ...man fährt ja mit nem Diesel auch keinen Slalom... Heizöl gehört in die Heizung und nicht ins Auto.



Ein Diesel ist doch nichts schlimmes wenn man viel Fahren muss. Power können die auch haben. Sogar mehr als Benziner vergleichsweise. (Mehr Drehmoment) Nur klingen sie natürlich nicht so geil wie ein 6 Zylinder Benziner außer man wohnt im Ausland wo man den DPF abbauen kann 

Bitte korrigieren falls was nicht stimmt. Aber so kenn ich das aus meinem aktuellen Wissensstand


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ein Diesel ist doch nichts schlimmes wenn man viel Fahren muss. Power können die auch haben. Sogar mehr als Benziner vergleichsweise. (Mehr Drehmoment) Nur klingen sie natürlich nicht so geil wie ein 6 Zylinder Benziner außer man wohnt im Ausland wo man den DPF abbauen kann
> 
> Bitte korrigieren falls was nicht stimmt. Aber so kenn ich das aus meinem aktuellen Wissensstand


 
Die 3l Diesel von BMW klingen auch ganz gut.   Und mit dem ganzen Drehmoment macht ein Diesel in vielen Situationen eine gute Figur.  Besagter Motor aus München zieht im Autobahnsprint von 80-120  beispielsweise fast jedem Sportwagen davon.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Besagter Motor aus München zieht im Autobahnsprint von 80-120  beispielsweise fast jedem Sportwagen davon.



Das bezweifle ich dann doch stark. Zum einen, weil so ein Motor alleine gar nirgends vorbeizieht und zum anderen weil zum Beschleunigen Leistung gefordert ist und nicht Drehmoment alleine. 

Am Besten in Verbindung mit niedrigem Gewicht - da wäre jetzt der Solomotor weit vorn...


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2014)

Auto Motor und Sport schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Zwischenspurt von 80 auf 120 km/h ringt der 520-Nm-Mittelklässler in 8,5 Sekunden einen Audi R8 und Ferrari F430 Spider nieder.


Quelle
 
Stimmt,  der Motor kullert dabei nicht frei über die Straße


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ein Diesel ist doch nichts schlimmes wenn man  viel Fahren muss. Power können die auch haben. Sogar mehr als Benziner  vergleichsweise. (Mehr Drehmoment) Nur klingen sie natürlich nicht so  geil wie ein 6 Zylinder Benziner außer man wohnt im Ausland wo man den  DPF abbauen kann
> 
> Bitte korrigieren falls was nicht stimmt. Aber so kenn ich das aus meinem aktuellen Wissensstand


 Ein Diesel beschleunigt meist langsamer, weil das Raddrehmoment kleiner ist als beim Benziner. Motordrehmoment ist unwichtig für die Beschleunigung. Das ist in den letzten Jahren so eine schreckliche Marketing Strategie geworden. Ein Diesel braucht nunmal ein längeres Getriebe und solange das so ist hat der Turbobenziner den Vorteil. Das ein Turbodiesel in der Beschleunigung schneller ist als ein Saugbenziner, steht außer Frage. Der Vergleich hinkt aber auch gewaltig.

Diesel sind ansich nicht schlecht, aber zum Rennen fahren finde ich es nicht so pralle. War auch eher lustig gemeint.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> Stimmt,  der Motor kullert dabei nicht frei über die Straße


 Im letzten Gang ohne Runterschalten oder wie soll das gehen? Ansonsten mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Quelle


 
Jetzt wirds aber albern, ams als Quelle ist ja lächerlich!

Zudem gehts da um die Elastizität! In 8,5s beschleunigt der Ferrari von 0 auf 160 oder noch höher, aber von 80 auf 120 gehts net? Kopf einschalten!


----------



## roadgecko (21. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube bei dem "Zwischenspurt" wird doch im größten Gang gefahren oder ?

Kein Wunder das dann ein Turbo(Diesel) schneller aus dem Keller kommt als die Sauger im Ferrari und R8. 
Wenn die dann 3 Gänge runterschalten sieht das Ding kein Land mehr.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei dem "Zwischenspurt" wird doch im größten Gang gefahren oder ?


 
Klar, darum gehts, aber der Ferrari ist ein Automat (der R8 auch?), d.h. den muss man ja dazu zwingen nicht runter zu schalten. Das macht im Ernst niemand und wenn doch, dann um Nerven und Ohren zu schonen und nicht um möglichst schnell zu beschleunigen...


----------



## watercooled (21. Juli 2014)

Beide mit Schaltwippen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Beide mit Schaltwippen.


 
beides Automaten...

Die Schaltwippen nutzt kein Mensch!


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2014)

Sogar mein Auto schafft weniger als 8,5 Sekunden von 80 auf 120... Wie messen die bitte? Wirklich im höchsten Gang? Das macht so wenig Sinn, dass ich mich frage, ob der Test von Politikern durchgeführt wurde xD


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Immer noch besser mit Helm und keine Kopffreiheit, als Matschbirne.
> 
> ...man fährt ja mit nem Diesel auch keinen Slalom... Heizöl gehört in die Heizung und nicht ins Auto.


 
Es geht aber 
Während man einlenkt, schon wieder voll auf den Pinsel und man hat dann im Kurvenausgang die volle Leistung anliegen 
Und so ziemlich leise, nur mit einem Fauchen über die Strecke zu fahren und dabei mehrere M3 und nen F10 M5 nass gemacht ist schon ganz lustig.
Durch die kurze Gangspreizung in den unteren Gängen (1-3) geh's auch gut aus den Ecken raus.

Einer bei uns aus dem 1erForum fährt mit einem 123d Slalom und das ganz gut. Wobei der 23d auch eine Benziner-ähnliche Charakteristik hat.


----------



## keinnick (21. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> nen F10 M5 nass gemacht ist schon ganz lustig.



Ich habe letztens auch nen Öltanker mit ner Segeljolle im Slalom abgehängt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Durch die kurze Gangspreizung in den unteren Gängen (1-3) geh's auch gut aus den Ecken raus.


 Wie flott ist der denn im Begrenzer im 2. und 3.?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens auch nen Öltanker mit ner Segeljolle im Slalom abgehängt.


 
Ich weiß, kein Vergleich.
Er meine aber, er wäre richtig schnell, dem war wohl nicht so.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie flott ist der denn im Begrenzer im 2. und 3.?


 
Müssten im 1. knapp 45km/h sein, im 2. 80-85km/h, im 3. grob 120km/h sein, wobei die Vmax mit meinem Auto auf dem Kurs 100km/h waren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich weiß, kein Vergleich.
> Er meine aber, er wäre richtig schnell, dem war wohl nicht so.


 Bei Touristenfahrten aufm Ring habe ich schon so viel Ferraris, Porsche und Aston Martins abgehängt, das ist kein Problem. Gradeaus kann jeder.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> beides Automaten...
> 
> Die Schaltwippen nutzt kein Mensch!


 Schaltwippen sind doch geil. Ich nehme die immer auch bei DKG und Automaten. Ich schalte dann genau so wie ich mit nem Handschalter schalten würde. Automaten können halt noch nicht vorrausschauend schalten.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schaltwippen sind doch geil. Ich nehme die immer auch bei DKG und Automaten. Ich schalte dann genau so wie ich mit nem Handschalter schalten würde. Automaten können halt noch nicht vorrausschauend schalten.


 
Fahrer (dauerhafte) von Autos mit solchen Dingern nutzen die normalerweise nur in den ersten Tagen und Wochen zum ausprobieren - danach nicht mehr oder nur in absoluten Ausnahmesituationen (wozu auch die Vorbeifahrt an ner Eisdiele gehört ). Das ist mehr als einmal untersucht worden und das Ergebnis war auch immer gleich. Wohlgemerkt wir reden hier vom öffentlichen Straßenverkehr!

Wobei ja auch schon 24h Rennen in der Eifel gefahren wurden ohne die Paddel anzupacken. Da hat man dem Schaltautomat des DKGs komplett vertraut. Die Platzierung kenn ich nicht mehr auswändig, aber schlecht waren die nicht. Das Ganze diente dem Marketing, hat aber gezeigt, dass man da nicht unbedingt signifikant langsamer unterwegs ist.


----------



## McZonk (21. Juli 2014)

Ich nutze die Paddels trotz Wandlerautomatik ständig (nein, ich fahre nicht ständig an Eisdielen vorbei)  - Runterschalten zum Überholen auf Landstraßen, Motorbremse am Berg, früheres Hochschalten wenn ich sehe dass es der Streckenverlauf sinnvoll macht etc. Steige ich in ein Auto ohne die Dinger fehlt mir was.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

Dann gehörst du zum einen zu den absoluten Ausnahmen (<1%) und hast zum anderen vermutlich / vielleicht kein aktuelles Auto bzw. keine aktuelle Getriebegeneration. Motorbremse am Berg macht z.B. ein ordentlicher Automat auch von alleine, wenn man ihm vermittelt das haben zu wollen. Hochgeschaltet wird adaptiv, da gibts ganz unterschiedliche Strategien für, allerdings hängt der Zeitpunkt der Hochschaltung oft von der Fahrweise davor ab.


----------



## XE85 (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Diesel sind ansich nicht schlecht, aber zum Rennen fahren finde ich es nicht so pralle.



Einige Ingineure in Ingolstadt sehen dass etwas anders.


----------



## McZonk (21. Juli 2014)

Wozu die Bremse überhaupt erst treten müssen, wenn ich ihm meinen Wunsch auch über die Paddels mitteilen kann? 

Ein Getriebe kann aber (noch) nicht derart adaptiv sein, als dass es den weiteren Streckenverlauf richtig zu deuten weiß. Ich hingegen nehme Steigungen, Gefälle und andere FZe wahr und passe entsprechend im Vorfeld an. 

In der Tat bleibt es aber interessant dass ich damit einer so kleinen Gruppe angehöre - ich hätte das schon höher geschätzt (10-15 %).


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wozu die Bremse überhaupt erst treten müssen, wenn ich ihm meinen Wunsch auch über die Paddels mitteilen kann?


 
Dazu brauchts keine Bremse


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Einige Ingineure in Ingolstadt sehen dass etwas anders.


 
Er wahrscheinlich auch Ferenc Anisits, the BMW Diesel Pope. - YouTube


----------



## McZonk (21. Juli 2014)

@Zappa: Dann wohnst du in wenig hügeligem/bergigem Gelände. Ich denke nicht, dass man das derart pauschal sagen kann. Es ist zwar richtig, dass das Getriebe mit einer gewissen Verzögerung auf das Gefälle reagiert. Je nach Verkehrssituation und Terrain reicht mir das aber nicht unbedingt aus. Und bevor ich dann mit dem Bein auf die Bremse wechsle, schalte ich lieber vorausschauend schon/noch einen zurück.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> @Zappa: Dann wohnst du in wenig hügeligem/bergigem Gelände.



In der Tat, allerdings arbeite ich in einem sehr hügeligen Gelände...


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2014)

Kleine Gruppe +1 ... 

Ich nutze die Schaltwippen aber vornehmlich zum früheren Hochschalten, falls der Vordermann wieder mal wie eine Schnecke beschleunigt und kaum an Geschwindigkeit zunimmt. Da muss ich dann nicht lange vor dem Kupplungspunkt mit hoher Drehzahl (~2200 1/min  ) rumeiern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du zum einen zu den absoluten Ausnahmen (<1%) und hast zum anderen vermutlich / vielleicht kein aktuelles Auto bzw. keine aktuelle Getriebegeneration. Motorbremse am Berg macht z.B. ein ordentlicher Automat auch von alleine, wenn man ihm vermittelt das haben zu wollen. Hochgeschaltet wird adaptiv, da gibts ganz unterschiedliche Strategien für, allerdings hängt der Zeitpunkt der Hochschaltung oft von der Fahrweise davor ab.


 Bei Daimler fahren die Automaten immer mit möglichst geringer Drehzahl, wenn man der Kiste nicht grade die Sporen gibt. Da fährt man dann innerorts meistens weit unter 1000 Umdrehungen, meist mit Leerlaufdrehzahl. Bis sich das Getriebe dann mal sortiert hat um zu Beschleunigen, ist die Grade vorbei. Am Berg wird auch niemals runtergeschaltet. Wenn man das nicht selber macht verglüht die Bremse.


----------



## McZonk (21. Juli 2014)

@Zappa: Ich vermute du müsstest mal mitfahren - schwierig das jetzt rüberzubringen. Vermutlich klingt es für dich jetzt wie Getriebeschänder und Freak am Steuer.  Spritverbrauch und Bremsenverschleiß sprechen jedenfalls für vorausschauendes, zügiges Fahren.

@TheBadFrag: Nein, es ist kein Stern. Aber ich kenn dem Problematik!


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> @Zappa: Ich vermute du müsstest mal mitfahren - schwierig das jetzt rüberzubringen. Vermutlich klingt es für dich jetzt wie Getriebeschänder und Freak am Steuer.  Spritverbrauch und Bremsenverschleiß sprechen jedenfalls für vorausschauendes, zügiges Fahren.
> 
> @TheBadFrag: Nein, es ist kein Stern. Aber ich kenn dem Problematik!


 

Man sieht es ja oft genug wenn bei einem vorherfahrenden oben am Anfang des Berges das Bremslicht angeht und ein paar Kilometer später am Fuß des Berges wieder aus. So könnte ich nicht fahren, da würde ich durchdrehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja oft genug wenn bei einem vorherfahrenden oben am Anfang des Berges das Bremslicht angeht und ein paar Kilometer später am Fuß des Berges wieder aus. So könnte ich nicht fahren, da würde ich durchdrehen.



Das hat jetzt nix mit Automatik zu tun, sondern mit der Unfähigkeit des Fahrers.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man sieht es ja oft genug wenn bei einem vorherfahrenden oben am Anfang des Berges das Bremslicht angeht und ein paar Kilometer später am Fuß des Berges wieder aus. So könnte ich nicht fahren, da würde ich durchdrehen.


 
Ich wurde neulich von nem Kumpel schräg angeguckt als ich bergab auffer A7 zurückgeschaltet habe... Er hat allerdings auch ne Bremsenlebenserwartung von 17k-20k km im A4 B5 und wunderte sich auch schon mal nach einer Abfahrt warum es jetzt beim Bremsen so komisch vibrieren würde  ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt nix mit Automatik zu tun, sondern mit der Unfähigkeit des Fahrers.


 So muss man aber fahren, wenn man nicht manuell fährt. Ansonsten muss man so schnell fahren wie das Auto halt rollt oder schneller.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich wurde neulich von nem Kumpel schräg angeguckt  als ich bergab auffer A7 zurückgeschaltet habe... Er hat allerdings  auch ne Bremsenlebenserwartung von 17k-20k km im A4 B5 und wunderte sich  auch schon mal nach einer Abfahrt warum es jetzt beim Bremsen so  komisch vibrieren würde  ...


 Haha solche Autofahrer habe ich als Mechaniker immer an liebsten.  Ist der Job wenigstens gesichert!

...bin letzten Montag auch grade die A7 nach Hamburg hin und zurück gefahren aber da hab ich keinen Berg gesehen wo ich zurückschalten musste. Diese verdammte Betonbahn. *klack klack klack zitter zitter zitter* Fühlt sich bei 220 an, als ob man alle Wuchtgewichte verlohren hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So muss man aber fahren, wenn man nicht manuell fährt. Ansonsten muss man so schnell fahren wie das Auto halt rollt oder schneller.



Ne, man braucht nur ne gute Automatik. Manuell eingreifen muss man da nie.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne, man braucht nur ne gute Automatik. Manuell eingreifen muss man da nie.


 Und wo außer im Versuchsfahrzeug findet man die?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Juli 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich wurde neulich von nem Kumpel schräg angeguckt als ich bergab auffer A7 zurückgeschaltet habe... Er hat allerdings auch ne Bremsenlebenserwartung von 17k-20k km im A4 B5 und wunderte sich auch schon mal nach einer Abfahrt warum es jetzt beim Bremsen so komisch vibrieren würde  ...


 War mal auf der schwäbischen Alb unterwegs und nach ner längeren Abfahrt hat mich ein Fahrlehrer an der Ampel darauf angesprochen, daß meine Bremslichter nicht immer leuchten würden, wenn ich bremse. Habe erwidert, daß ich erst zum Anhalten an der Ampel gebremst habe und den Rest bei der Abfahrt den Motor habe erledigen lassen. Der hat schön doof geguckt.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens auch nen Öltanker mit ner Segeljolle im Slalom abgehängt.


 
Dat Vergleich yo


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...bin letzten Montag auch grade die A7 nach Hamburg hin und zurück gefahren aber da hab ich keinen Berg gesehen wo ich zurückschalten musste.


 Naja, die A7 geht ja nun doch nen bisschen weiter nach Süden - da wirds dann hügeliger  ......


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2014)

Die Kasseler Berge sind ganz gute Kandidaten zum runter schalten.


----------



## JJ Walker (22. Juli 2014)

Ford Focus in Aussicht.  Hoffentlich passt da alles. Keine lust mehr mit dem Fahrrad bei Wind und Wetter auf die arbeit zu fahren.

http://m.mobile.de/portal/index.htm...utomaticRedirect#Car/DES/195781278?od=UP&sb=p


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Ford Focus in Aussicht.  Hoffentlich passt da alles. Keine lust mehr mit dem Fahrrad bei Wind und Wetter auf die arbeit zu fahren.
> 
> mobile.de



Was ist das für ein Laden? 

_"Verkauf an Privat:Ja aber ohne Garantie(Gebrauchtwagengarantie gibt es gegen Aufpreis von 249 €)"_ 

Das klingt jetzt nicht soooo vertrauenserweckend.


----------



## JJ Walker (22. Juli 2014)

Er muss ja auch nur gewährleisten. Eine gebrauchtwagengarantie bieten viele als zusatzoption an. Die ist kein gesetzliches muss.


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2014)

JJ Walker schrieb:


> Er muss ja auch nur gewährleisten. Eine gebrauchtwagengarantie bieten viele als zusatzoption an. Die ist kein gesetzliches muss.



Das ist richtig nur habe ich bisher noch kein Fahrzeug gekauft, dass keine Gebrauchtwagengarantie hatte. Bei meinem aktuellen Wagen geht die Werksgarantie noch bis 2015 und für den Zeitraum danach gibt der Händler noch 1 Jahr Garantie.


----------



## JJ Walker (22. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist richtig nur habe ich bisher noch kein Fahrzeug gekauft, dass keine Gebrauchtwagengarantie hatte. Bei meinem aktuellen Wagen geht die Werksgarantie noch bis 2015 und für den Zeitraum danach gibt der Händler noch 1 Jahr Garantie.



Naja. Ich habe mir noch nie ein Auto gekauft und habe dementsprechend wenig Ahnung.  Ich schau mir den Wagen  aufjedenfall an. Wenn er nachvollziehbar scheckheftgepflegt ist. Ist es schon mal ein Pluspunkt. Mach mich vorher im Internet schlau auf was ich da achten muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Laden?
> 
> _"Verkauf an Privat:Ja aber ohne Garantie(Gebrauchtwagengarantie gibt es gegen Aufpreis von 249 €)"_
> 
> Das klingt jetzt nicht soooo vertrauenserweckend.


 
Ist gesetzlich sogar so nicht mal möglich. Beim Verkauf von Gewerblich zu Privat kann die Gewährleistung nicht ausgeschlossen werrden. Die ist min. 1 Jahr ohne Aufpreis oder sonst was. Beim Verkauf von Privat zu Privat oder Gewerbe zu Gewerbe kann im Kaufvertrag die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen werden. Kaufst du das Auto da so und im Vertrag steht das die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag nicht gültig.



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Kasseler Berge sind ganz gute Kandidaten zum runter schalten.


 Kassler Berge muss man Flat out fahren.  Richtig schön unten durch die Kompression mit 240 durch!



JJ Walker schrieb:


> Naja. Ich habe mir noch nie ein Auto gekauft und habe dementsprechend wenig Ahnung.  Ich schau mir den Wagen  aufjedenfall an. Wenn er nachvollziehbar scheckheftgepflegt ist. Ist es schon mal ein Pluspunkt. Mach mich vorher im Internet schlau auf was ich da achten muss.


Ein Auto kann auch bei ATU scheckheftgepflegt sein. Da wurde dann aber eher das Heft gepflegt und nicht das Auto.


----------



## JJ Walker (22. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Auto kann auch bei ATU scheckheftgepflegt sein. Da wurde dann aber eher das Heft gepflegt und nicht das Auto.



Deswegen meine ich ja auch nachvollziehbar.  
Anschauen und Probefahren kostet nichts.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2014)

@JJ

Was soll das für ein "Schaden hinten links" sein?
Schau dir die Kniffte bloß richtig an, oder besser nimm einen Bekannten mit mehr Erfahrung mit.....zur Not mal zu einer freien Werkstatt fahren und gucken lassen.(den 5er für die Kaffeekasse nicht vergessen!)
Der Motorraum sieht auf dem Bild "blitz blank" aus, eine Motorwäsche kann auch ein Ölproblem "retuschieren" --> also Achtung!
Und fahr mit dem Focus ruhig mal über eine Schwelle o.ä. --> wenns hinten poltert = Koppelstange, ist zwar günstig aber nervig.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2014)

Wäre auch meine Empfehlung,  such dir eine vertrauenswürdige Werkstatt,  und frage dort,  ob du auf der Probefahrt mal kurz vorbeikommen kannst. 

Bei uns hatte der Tüv mal zu jedem Führerschein einen Gutschein für eine Einschätzung eines Gebrauchtwagens beigelegt,  das fand ich eine sehr gute Aktion


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Juli 2014)

> zu jedem Führerschein einen Gutschein für eine Einschätzung



Coole Aktion, in Bayern ist man sich für so etwas leider zu sparsam...

Ich muss aber auch sagen, ein Gutschein für ein Fahrsicherheitstraining macht sich als Geschenk zum 18. auch immer gut


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch überrascht  

Ja,  ein Fahrsicherheitstraining sollte eigentlich jeder mal machen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das bei der Verkehrswacht Roth gemacht, im März.

Wir waren von 8 bis etwa 17 Uhr unterwegs, mit Ausnahme des Mittagessens, alles auf der Kaserne Roth.
War sehr cool und informativ, auch wenn ich nur mit dem Auto meiner Mutter da war.

Ich mach definitiv nochmal eines wenn ich dann ein eigenes Auto hab.


----------



## Kusanar (22. Juli 2014)

Beim MKII Focus auch noch recht "beliebt":



Wassereinbruch durch die Heckklappe (am besten mal unterm Reserverad gucken, obs da feucht ist (wenns in der Zeit vorher mal geregnet hat) oder vielleicht mal feucht war)
Dämpfer der Heckklappe hinüber (öffnet nicht zur Gänze)
Zuleitung zu den Scheibenwaschdüsen undicht (mal 15 bis 20 Sekunden die Scheibenwaschanlage betätigen, dann Motorhaube aufmachen und mal an der Zuleitung gucken ob was nefft)
Edith sagt:


Fast hätt ich's vergessen... Rost bei der Kennzeichenbeleuchtung ist auch noch sehr oft anzutreffen


----------



## fatlace (22. Juli 2014)

Heute gabs ein schönes päckchen


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juli 2014)

...die letzte Wartung ist auch schon gut überzogen. Sonst hat er alle 20000 ne Wartung bekommen, jetzt sind schon 30000 seit der letzten Inspektion drauf. Ich kenne die Ford Intervalle zwar nicht sieht aber ganz stark nach überzogen aus.



Kusanar schrieb:


> [*]Dämpfer der Heckklappe hinüber (öffnet nicht zur Gänze)


 Das sind *Gasdruckfedern*. Einen Dämpfer hat man am Fahrwerk. Eine Gasdruckfeder öffnet die Heckklappe und hält sie in offener Position. Ein Dämpfer würde verhindern das du die Klappe schneller als Schneckentempo aufmachst und in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit würde sie auch wieder zu gehen, wenn nix druntersteht.

Erschlag doch mal bitte jemand den Typ der die Gasdruckfedern der Heckklappe als Dämpfer bezeichnet hat.  Ich bekomme immer die Krätze, wenn ich das höre.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2014)

An meiner Heckklappe sind Gasdruckdämpfer.
Ich brauche neue Dämpfer für meine Haube.

Büste schon erkrankt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> An meiner Heckklappe sind Gasdruckdämpfer.
> Ich brauche neue Dämpfer für meine Haube.
> 
> Büste schon erkrankt?


 Ich bau dir gleich mal nen paar Dämpfer ein, dann haste nen echtes Problem wenn du das nächste mal was einladen willst.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2014)

Isch geb dir 1000W Bassrolle in dein Fresse alda 

Was wäre denn für euch das maximum an Verbrauch für ein Alltagsfahrzeug?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juli 2014)

15-16L/100km. Mehr wird zu teuer.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für euch das maximum an Verbrauch für ein Alltagsfahrzeug?


 
7l/100km Super bei "normaler" Fahrweise (kein Verkehrshindernis, keine besenkte Sau) wäre so das Limit für mich.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für euch das maximum an Verbrauch für ein Alltagsfahrzeug?


Ich bin im Moment bei um die 10l. Mehr sollte es in Zukunft eigentlich nicht mehr werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für euch das maximum an Verbrauch für ein Alltagsfahrzeug?


 
8-9l Super+ bei normaler Fahrweise, da sollte mein nächstes Auto nicht drüber liegen.
Ein spaßiger Zweitwagen kann auch ruhig 15-20l bei artgerechter Fortbewegung brauchen


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für euch das maximum an Verbrauch für ein Alltagsfahrzeug?


 
12 bis 13L... aber auch nur wenn er dementsprechend Leistung hat (300PS plus). Bei unter 200PS nicht mehr als 8L meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juli 2014)

Im Alltagsverkehr maximal 15kwH, bei grüsseren Sachen maximal 4 - 5 Liter


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> 12 bis 13L... aber auch nur wenn er dementsprechend Leistung hat (300PS plus). Bei unter 200PS nicht mehr als 8L meiner Meinung nach.


 
Was genehmigt sich dein Willy bei sportlicher Fahrweise?


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2014)

Kann ich dir gar nicht genau sagen, da ich nie eine komplette Tankfüllung sportlich gefahren bin. Ich fahre ab und zu immer mal sportlich und hab am Ende dann 8L bis 9L. Ich denk mal wenn ich das über eine komplette Tankfüllung machen würde wären es am Ende knapp 10L.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Juli 2014)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Im Alltagsverkehr maximal 15kwH, bei grüsseren Sachen maximal 4 - 5 Liter


 
Wieviel ist das in Brennwert von Heizöl-getriebenen Fahrzeugen (bei grob 45% Effizienz)? 

Also mehr als 7-8L / 100km Diesel sollten es nicht sein. Benziner gerne nen Liter mehr. Die kommen bei meinen Fahrleistungen (ab 17.000km / Jahr) aber nicht in Frage.

Ich mach immer den Vergleich € / 100 km. Das kann man mit der Tankquittung gut überschlagen. Alles bis 10 € / 100 km find ich ok.

Darüber bin ich entweder zu schnell gefahren oder habe zuviel unnötig beschleunigt (und wieder runter gebremst) oder einfach teuer getankt.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja,  ein Fahrsicherheitstraining sollte eigentlich jeder mal machen.



Ja ich dachte auch mich kann nichts mehr schocken, nachdem ich gut 325.000 km "Fahrpraxis" habe.
Im "neuen" Auto hab ich aber schon min. 2mal eher "knappe" Erlebnisse wegen zu beherztem Tritt aufs Gaspedal erzeugt.

Das nächste hat wieder Allrad...


----------



## Sebastian95 (23. Juli 2014)

Mein Delta Trinkt bei sportlichem fahren 14-18l super+ und bei kriechen ca12l. Da bin ich aber fast eine Verkehrsbehinderung.
Unsern 330d e91(300ps) genehmigt Sicht in der Stadt 6-6,8L und wenn man ihn tritt bis 8Liter.
Ist im Gegensatz zu meiner Oma die ca18+ Liter Super+ im Stadtverkehr braucht, sparsam.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

Mhh die Frage nach Maximalverbrauch ist schwer zu beantworten....
Ich fahre momentan 30.000km/Jahr, und verbrauche jetzt knapp 7L Super/100km, manchmal sogar weniger.
Mein nächster wird ein Diesel(leider), und sollte bei gleicher Fahrweise max. 5-6L Diesel brauchen.

Wenn ich später mal weniger fahren sollte (10-15tkm), wär mir der Spaß wichtiger als Verbrauch, da dürfen es bei entsprechender Leistung auch 10-12 Liter sein.

@Sebastian95

Ist das ein Integrale?


----------



## Sebastian95 (23. Juli 2014)

Ja ein integrale 16v mit en Bissel mehr ps. Irgendwo weiter vorne sind auch Bilder drin.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

Sehr geil gerade gesehen, nur ein bisschen mehr Baccardi-Werbung wär cool.
Aber auch so schick schick.


----------



## hanssx2 (23. Juli 2014)

Fahre im Moment 120.000km im Jahr 
Verbrauch darf noch über 33l/Diesel sein.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

Was fährst du für einen LKW?


----------



## hanssx2 (23. Juli 2014)

2014er Volvo EEC 480
Fahre in der Regel ein wenig mehr als 120k km und 25k mit meinem Ford Fiesta der braucht jetzt im Sommer 5l/100km


----------



## Lee (23. Juli 2014)

Was ihr alle für niedrige verbräuche hinbekommt...

Ich brauche mit meinem 1.4 l Sauger auf 1,3t Kombi selbst auf der Strecke Passau München über die B12, was etwa 70% Landstraße ist nur unter 6l, wenn ich permanent mit 80 nem LKW hinterher fahre. Bei Schnitt 100 auf der Landstraße und so 150 auf den kurzen Autobahnabschnitten komm ich auf 6,5l Super E10.

Reine Autobahnfahrt bei 130 geht nicht unter 7l, wenns an die 150 geht über 8l. Zumindest laut Boardcomputer mit Durchschnittsverbrauch Messung vom Start bis Ziel auf diesen Strecken... Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen Tankfüllungstest machen...

Auf die lange Sicht hin hab ich etwa nen Durchschnitt von 7l...

Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass sowohl meine Stadtfahrten in Passau, als auch die regelmäßigen Überlandfahrten von hügeligem Gebiet geprägt sind.


----------



## hanssx2 (23. Juli 2014)

@Lee
Dein Auto ist ja auch recht schwer, da ist der Verbrauch ok finde ich 
Mein Fiesta ist kein leicht Gewicht aber mit 63ps auch nicht unbedingt stark und Sprithungrig


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Juli 2014)

@Lee: von der Menge her hatte ich mit dem A6 Kombi meiner EX den gleichen Verbrauch. Allerdings bei 2,5l Hubraum, 165PS und 1,7t Leergewicht - war aber auch ein TDI


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

@Lee

Dein Verbrauch ist voll im Rahmen.
Meine Strecke ist ein 1/3 Mix aus Stadt, Landstraße und AB.
Man muss dazu sagen, dass sich sehr vorrausschauend fahre.....ich muss sehr wenig bremsen, beschleunige nicht wie ein Irrer wenn es nicht notwendig ist, und schalte bei *spätesten* 2000U/min in den nächsten Gang. (normalerweise schon bei 1500U/min)
Meine Geschwindigkeit ist zügig --> Stadt = 60 , Landstraße = 110 , AB = 140-150.
Der Verbrauch liegt dann bei meinem 1,8er Sauger (92kw, 259tkm runter) bei 7 Liter SuperE5. (Selbst gemessen, hab keinen BC^^)
Das Niedrigste was ich mit meinem erreicht habe waren 6,2 Liter.
Die Fahrweise macht da aber viel aus, ein Bekannter fährt das gleiche Auto mit 9L im Schnitt.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juli 2014)

Mir is das eigentlich relativ Wurst, der Verbrauch muss halt in nem angemessenen Verhältnis zur Leistung stehen. Die aktuellen Fahrzeuge mit hoher Leistung verbrauchen eh alle nicht mehr viel. Das haben sogar die Amis bei aktuellen Hubraummonstern wie Corvette, Viper und co. hinbekommen, mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Juli 2014)

@Beam

Sehe ich änhlich, wenn man mal überlegt, dass selbst die "alte" Z06 bei 130km unter 9L....und bei 160km/h ca. 10,5L verbraucht...und das bei 7L Hubraum finde ich das schon mehr als beeindruckend.
Gut, die andere Seite der Medaille ist halt knapp 40L Verbrauch wenn man sie richtig tritt.^^


----------



## keinnick (23. Juli 2014)

Passt zwar nicht 100%ig zum Thema aber ist vielleicht ganz interessant: PKW Kosten-Report 2014: Tops und Flops: 26 Cent oder 2,64 Euro pro Kilometer? Was Ihr Auto Sie wirklich kostet - +++ mit Agentur +++ 26 Cent oder 2,64 Euro pro Kilometer: Was Ihr Auto Sie wirklich kostet - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Was ihr alle für niedrige verbräuche hinbekommt...


 
Keine Leistung und nicht gerade wenig Gewicht sind halt nicht die besten Vorraussetzungen für einen niedrigen Spritverbrauch. 

Bestes Beispiel war der Fiesta meiner Freundin, 850kg, 1.1L und 50PS. Durchschnittsverbrauch 7L. Klar der kleine Motor muss sich trotz des niedrigen Gewichtes quälen. Das KANN nicht spritsparend sein ein Motor braucht eine gewisse Kraft um mit Leichtigkeit zu Beschleunigen. Das aller beste Beispiel ist jedoch wenn man das gleiche Auto mit unterschiedlichen Motoren vergleicht. Meinen ersten Nissan 100NX mit 1.6L, 90PS und 1095kg hab ich mit 8.5L im Schnitt bewegt, meinen aktuellen 100NX mit 2.0L 162PS und 1105kg bewege ich mit 8.2L im Schnitt. Fahrweise und Strecke in etwa gleich. Mittlerweile dürfte der Verbrauch beim 2L aber auch eher bei 8.8L liegen da ich mittlerweile doch deutlich öfters auf der AB auch mal 200km/h aufwärts fahre als die Jahre davor. Aber im Grunde sieht man das ein kleiner Motor nicht zwangsläufig Sprit sparen muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> 6,5l Super E10


 Haha ja dann viel Spaß mit dem Auto... ...solange es noch Spaß macht.  Wenn man keinen Ammi Import hat, dann würde ich die Finger von dem Zeug lassen aus eigener Erfahrung. Man spart nicht mal Geld...


----------



## keinnick (23. Juli 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> @Lee
> Dein Auto ist ja auch recht schwer, da ist der Verbrauch ok finde ich
> Mein Fiesta ist kein leicht Gewicht aber mit 63ps auch nicht unbedingt stark und Sprithungrig



Naja, "schwer" ist der nicht unbedingt. Den Golf 6 TSI 85 PS () den ich hier in der Firma manchmal fahre, kann man bequem mit 5,5l bewegen, wenn man möchte. Der wiegt IMHO auch so ~1300kg.

Man muss auch mal überlegen: Als ich so 10 Jahre alt war (~1990) war man mit 90-120PS noch King of the Road. Wo waren da eigentlich die ganzen "sportlichen Fahrer", die meinen, dass unter 200PS gar nichts geht? Irgendwie lächerlich was manche hier so von sich geben. (das geht nicht gegen Dich hanssx2)


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Beam
> 
> Sehe ich änhlich, wenn man mal überlegt, dass selbst die "alte" Z06 bei 130km unter 9L....und bei 160km/h ca. 10,5L verbraucht...und das bei 7L Hubraum finde ich das schon mehr als beeindruckend.
> Gut, die andere Seite der Medaille ist halt knapp 40L Verbrauch wenn man sie richtig tritt.^^


 
Und wenn man diese Dinger tritt wird man vom Feinsten entlohnt  Wie das wohl sein muss wenn 10 Zylinder und 8.4l anfangen zu arbeiten.. Gibt glaub ich nichts vergleichbares


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, "schwer" ist der nicht unbedingt. Den Golf 6 TSI 85 PS () den ich hier in der Firma manchmal fahre, kann man bequem mit 5,5l bewegen, wenn man möchte. Der wiegt IMHO auch so ~1300kg.


 Wenn ich es drauf anlege könnte man den auf 3,0-3,6l bekommen.


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal überlegen: Als ich so 10 Jahre alt war (~1990) war man  mit 90-120PS noch King of the Road. Wo waren da eigentlich die ganzen  "sportlichen Fahrer", die meinen, dass unter 200PS gar nichts geht?  Irgendwie lächerlich was manche hier so von sich geben. (das geht nicht  gegen Dich hanssx2)



Gut, damals waren aber auch die Autos noch kleiner und leichter als heute. Die schwerste Variante (zB) des VW Passat von damals war leichter als die kleinste und leichteste heute.


----------



## Lee (23. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Keine Leistung und nicht gerade wenig Gewicht sind halt nicht die besten Vorraussetzungen für einen niedrigen Spritverbrauch.
> [...]
> Aber im Grunde sieht man das ein kleiner Motor nicht zwangsläufig Sprit sparen muss.


 
Das stimmt halt leider, ich versteh schon fast nicht, was dann überhaupt der Zweck von so einem kleinen Motor ist. Wenn man nicht gerade die ganze Zeit mit 80 auf der Landstraße unterwegs ist und niemals überholt braucht man immer mindestens genauso viel, wenn nicht mehr als deutlich leistungsfähigere Motoren. Und unter den Bedingungen sind selbst große Triebwerke sparsam. Allenfalls in sehr leichten Autos kann ich mir das noch irgendwo vorstellen.
Ist es von den Materialkosten her wirklich so viel teurer leistungsfähigere Motoren zu bauen?...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha ja dann viel Spaß mit dem Auto... ...solange es noch Spaß macht.  Wenn man keinen Ammi Import hat, dann würde ich die Finger von dem Zeug lassen aus eigener Erfahrung. Man spart nicht mal Geld...


Also ich habe eigentlich schon irgendwo das Vertrauen, dass ein Auto Baujahr 2012 5% mehr Alkohol im Tank verträgt....


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Also ich habe eigentlich schon irgendwo das Vertrauen, dass ein Auto Baujahr 2012 5% mehr Alkohol im Tank verträgt....


 Dann vertrau du ma.  Schäden durch E10 kann eine Werkstatt nicht nachweisen, du bleibst immer auf den Kosten sitzen. Genau deswegen haben die Automobilfirmen auch so großkotzig fast alle ihre Autos für E10 freigegeben. Lass die ollen Kunden doch zahlen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2014)

E10 würde ich auch niemals tanken.
Kostenmäßig ist normales Super nur unwesentlich teurer, da man mit E10 nen etwas höheren Verbrauch hat.
Für die paar Cent würde ich nicht den Motor/Anbauteile auf's Spiel setzen.


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2014)

Habe auch noch nie jemanden gesehen der E10 tankt


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Habe auch noch nie jemanden gesehen der E10 tankt


 Ich hab schonmal bei ein paar Tankstellen gefragt. Die werden nicht wirklich viel von der Biosuppe los.


----------



## hanssx2 (23. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, "schwer" ist der nicht unbedingt. Den Golf 6 TSI 85 PS () den ich hier in der Firma manchmal fahre, kann man bequem mit 5,5l bewegen, wenn man möchte. Der wiegt IMHO auch so ~1300kg.
> 
> Man muss auch mal überlegen: Als ich so 10 Jahre alt war (~1990) war man mit 90-120PS noch King of the Road. Wo waren da eigentlich die ganzen "sportlichen Fahrer", die meinen, dass unter 200PS gar nichts geht? Irgendwie lächerlich was manche hier so von sich geben. (das geht nicht gegen Dich hanssx2)


 
ach sehe ich doch nicht eng, habe ja nie gesagt, der Trend ist halt zu viel PS-weniger verbrauch, da effizientere Motoren, als Bsp der 118d meiner Mutter finde ich ganz schön sportlich und der hat auch "nur" 130PS
Der Volvo Lkw hat 485 PS, brauchen wir eigentlich nie, aber das andere fahrzeug was zur selben Zeit angeschaft wurde mit "nur" 450 PS braucht mal eben 1l mehr auf 100km bei einer Fahrtleistung von 120.000km im Jahr sind das 1200l Diesel. Das fahrzeug bleibt höchstens 5 jahre mit 600k kilometer werden die wieder abgegeben. also haben wir 6k l Diesel differenz zwischen den Maschinen. Der Kaufpreisunterschied gibt es nicht, da Anschaffung Mietkauf/Leasing gleich hoch ist

hier ist es sinnvoll mal groß zu gehen. Bei vielen autos finde ich es aber schon manchmal, dass die zu stark sind vor allem wenn es dann zu Kosten von höheren Spritverbrauch ist


----------



## watercooled (23. Juli 2014)

Wer von euch ist denn schon mal selbst einen RX8 gefahren?
Und wie ist eure Meinung dazu? (Jaahja schluckt jegliche Flüssigkeiten, das mal bitte außen vor  )

Man liest das er eine sehr ungewöhnliche und langweilige Leistungsentfaltung hat, und sich die 230PS nicht wie 230PS anfühlen.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juli 2014)

Frag mich sowieso wieso dieser E10-Schrott nicht abgeschafft wird, tankt eh keine Sau. Sind sich die Politiker wohl wieder zu stolz für, genauso wie mit den bescheuerten Umweltplaketten..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Frag mich sowieso wieso dieser E10-Schrott nicht abgeschafft wird, tankt eh keine Sau. Sind sich die Politiker wohl wieder zu stolz für, genauso wie mit den bescheuerten Umweltplaketten..


 
Verstehe das auch nicht.
Entweder ganz oder gar nicht, E85 oder Super, und nicht so eine gemischte Suppe.


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2014)

Diese Ammenmärchen von E10. 99% der Motoren der letzten 20 Jahre vertragen das Zeug. Glaubt ihr wirklich das irgendein Hersteller andere Dichtungen verwendet für Europa und USA? In den USA gibt es E10 schon ewig und in Schweden sieht man viel E85, selbst da bezweifle ich das die Dichtungen andere sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich das irgendein Hersteller andere Dichtungen verwendet für Europa und USA?


 
Ja, das glaub ich schon - Stichwort: local sourcing...

Allerdings gebe ich deiner Grundaussage recht, dass das Zeug von den allermeisten Motoren vertragen wird. Kann auch die Aussage, dass das nicht getankt wird nicht nachvollziehen. Meine Frau tankts z.B. und wenn ich mich beim Tanken umsehe (ich tanks selber net, wiel ich ja Diesel fahr... der würde es wirklich net vertragen), dann kann ich nicht erkennen, dass die Brühe gemieden wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Diese Ammenmärchen von E10. 99% der Motoren der letzten 20 Jahre vertragen das Zeug. Glaubt ihr wirklich das irgendein Hersteller andere Dichtungen verwendet für Europa und USA? In den USA gibt es E10 schon ewig und in Schweden sieht man viel E85, selbst da bezweifle ich das die Dichtungen andere sind.


 Natürlich. Schonmal bei Daimler Teile rausgesucht? Da haben Dichtringe sogar andere Farben, damit man sie auseinander halten kann. Bei Diesel weis ichs z.B. aus dem Kopf das schwarze Dichtringe nur für normalen Diesel sind und grüne auch für Bio Diesel.

Die Motoren vertragen alle E10. Die Dichtringe, Schläuche, Hochdruckpumpen, Mengenregelventile, Kraftstoffdruckregler und Injektoren eher nicht. Normale Einspritzventile und Niederdruckpumpen sollten beides können.



riedochs schrieb:


> Diese Ammenmärchen von E10. 99% der Motoren der  letzten 20 Jahre vertragen das Zeug. Glaubt ihr wirklich das irgendein  Hersteller andere Dichtungen verwendet für Europa und USA? In den USA  gibt es E10 schon ewig und in Schweden sieht man viel E85, selbst da  bezweifle ich das die Dichtungen andere sind.


 Ein normaler Benziner fährt nicht mit E85. Den musst du schon umrüsten.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juli 2014)

Es gibt teils große Unterschiede innerhalb der einzelnen Modelle je nach Kontinent,  aber ich denke, dass die Motoren alle relativ robust sein werden.   Und E10  ist im Vergleich zu dem,  was diese in Südamerika, Afrika oder Gott weiß wo abkönnen müssen,  eher harmlos.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2014)

Der Motor geht auch nicht von E10 kaputt. Es ist das Kraftstoffsystem, was kaputt geht. Daraus ein Motorschaden als Folge kann passieren, ist aber eher sehr selten. Wenn nicht grade die Hochdruckpumpe festgeht und den Ventiltrieb dann in Stücke bricht, sollte nix passieren. Dann muss halt nur das Einspritzsystem repariert werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Juli 2014)

Man müsste mal an die Statistik kommen,  wie häufig sowas wohl passiert.  Dann könnte man kalkulieren,  ob sich E10 lohnt oder nicht. 

Ich persönlich vertraue zwar eigentlich darauf dass man das Zeug nutzen könnte,  nehme es aber trotzdem nicht    (wenn ich denn mal tanke,  was ja eher selten vorkommt)


Die Suche nach alternativen Energieträgern geht weiter.  Gas ist ja in den meisten Fällen auch nicht so das Wahre,  ist zwar schön günstig, hat aber wenig Power,  die Motoren vertragen damit meist keine hohen Drehzahlen, und es muss auch bei einem vernünftigen Hersteller gemacht worden sein,  damit das ganze gut funktioniert.  Bisher habe ich meist nur Gasanlagen gesehen,  die ständig irgendwie rumgespackt haben. 

Strom ist eine tolle Sache,  krankt aber immer noch ein wenig an den Batterien.  Auch wenn es langsam besser wird und für einige Einsatzgebiete schon tauglich ist. 

Wasserstoff setzt sich irgendwie nicht so richtig durch ...    Ich weiß auch nicht,  wie realistisch es wäre,  dies in so gigantischen Mengen zu nutzen. 

Fusionsenergie ist eine tolle Sache,  hinterlässt aber leider noch schlimmere Endprodukte als Öl.  Das gleiche gilt für Fission. 




Jetztendlich ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit,  Sonnenenergie in ausreichenden Mengen nutzbar zu machen.   Dafür gibt es zum Glück verschiedene Methoden,  sei es durch Solar-, Wind- oder Wasserkraft.   
Leider scheint man außerhalb von Nordeuropa da nicht sonderlich interessiert dran zu sein ...


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juli 2014)

Jaja, die Never-Ending-Story vom ausgehenden Öl.  Vor 10 Jahren hieß es schon das in 5 Jahren kaum mehr was übrig bleibt und heute finden sie immer mehr Quellen. Der größte Teil der Weltmeere ist noch völlig unangetastet, wer weiß was da noch alles rumliegt.

Und solange sie das wissen werden sie auch alles tun um den Saft von da unten rauszuholen. Momentan heißt es noch es seie schwierig in solchen tiefen zu bohren, in paar Jahren siehts dann wieder anders aus.


Solange ich lebe werd ich noch Kraftstoff tanken, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juli 2014)

Darum ging es mir garnicht.   Wir haben bisher nur einen relativ kleinen Teil des vorhandenen Öls auf diesem Planeten genutzt,  da man erstmal nur das aberntet,  was einem quasi in den Schoß fällt.  Auch bereits entdeckte Quellen werden nicht geschöpft bis sie leer sind,  sondern nur solange, wie es sehr einfach und entsprechend günstig ist. 

Aber auf lange Sicht ist es trotzdem eine relativ kleine Energiequelle, und außerdem brauchen wir das Öl auch noch für viele andere Dinge. 
Und es ist nicht so optimal für die Umwelt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wasserstoff setzt sich irgendwie nicht so richtig durch ...    Ich weiß auch nicht,  wie realistisch es wäre,  dies in so gigantischen Mengen zu nutzen.


 
Wäre kompletter Nonsens. Mein STO hat´s an Bord mal durchgerechnet: für jede KW/h, die unsere BZA erzeugt hat, mußten vorher ca. 20 KW/h eingesetzt werden um die Reaktanten zu erzeugen, zu transportieren und zu lagern. Macht keinen Sinn. Bei uns an Bord wurde die BZA daher nur genutzt, wenn wir wirklich lange leise und einigermaßen schnell unterwegs sein wollten/mußten.

Würde man das jetzt im großen Stil betreiben, würde das ganze zwar noch effizienter - aber es wäre trotzdem energetisch gesehen ein Minusgeschäft.


----------



## dsdenni (24. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Habe auch noch nie jemanden gesehen der E10 tankt



Mein Vater hat es mal zum Testen getankt. (Toyota Yaris 998cm3 75PS :ugly)
Danach kam der Motor überhaupt nicht mehr in die Pötte und schluckte nochmal ein Liter mehr 
Lohnt nicht


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2014)

Kommt überhaupt nicht in die Pötte ist eher unmöglich da  das Zeug sogar etwas klopffester ist als E5. Verbrauch könnte theoretisch etwas hoch gehen, 1l ist aber absurd bei den paar Prozentpünktchen weniger Ergiegehalt.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Habe auch noch nie jemanden gesehen der E10 tankt



Ich tanke es seit dem ersten Tag wo ich meinen grauen NX habe. Mittlerweile sind es über 45.000 Kilometer, keinerlei Probleme. Exakt gleicher Spritverbrauch bei 4Cent weniger Spritkosten. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für die paar Cent würde ich nicht den Motor/Anbauteile auf's Spiel setzen.


 
Das ist völlig falsch. Bisher gab bzw gibt es kaum bis keine Vorfälle wo es feststeht das ein Motorschaden durch E10 entstanden ist. Ausserdem ist in E10 gar nicht 10% Ethanol enthalten sondern meistens nur um die 7%. Somit reden wir von 2% !!! mehr als in herkömmlichen Sprit. Selbst E85 vertragen die Motoren, man muss einfach nur die Karre abstimmen lassen. Dem Motor ist sowieso herzlich egal wieviel Prozent Ethanol man fährt. Nur Schläuche und Gummidichtungen eben nicht. Da aber die Benzinschläuche welche in den letzten 5 Jahren produziert wurden immer für E85 ausgelegt sind, haben sie mit E10 überhaupt kein Problem. Genau genommen ist E10 sogar hochwertiger da mehr Oktan vorhanden als E5  

Euer Vorurteil ist völlig falsch, schaden tut es dem Motor nicht. Ob es sich am Ende finanziell rentiert ist was anderes. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein normaler Benziner fährt nicht mit E85. Den musst du schon umrüsten.


 
Pauschale und somit falsche Aussage. Es gibt Autos die auch unabgestimmt mit E85 fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab's einmal beim Z4 ausprobiert.
Der braucht mit E10 0,5-1l mehr, als mit Super+ und läuft schlechter (schlechtere Gasannahme, schlechterer Durchzug)


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2014)

SuperPlus ist auch nicht die "Konkurrenz" zu E10. Wenn ich in meinen roten E10 schütte läuft der auch nicht mehr gescheit, der ist aber auch nicht für Super auslegt sondern SuperPlus bzw noch höheres. Wenn dein Auto von Werk aus SuperPlus braucht ist doch klar das es mit E10 nicht richtig läuft, dass ist aber nicht die Schuld vom Sprit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist völlig falsch. Bisher gab bzw gibt es kaum bis keine Vorfälle wo es feststeht das ein Motorschaden durch E10 entstanden ist. Ausserdem ist in E10 gar nicht 10% Ethanol enthalten sondern meistens nur um die 7%. Somit reden wir von 2% !!! mehr als in herkömmlichen Sprit. Selbst E85 vertragen die Motoren, man muss einfach nur die Karre abstimmen lassen. Dem Motor ist sowieso herzlich egal wieviel Prozent Ethanol man fährt. Nur Schläuche und Gummidichtungen eben nicht. Da aber die Benzinschläuche welche in den letzten 5 Jahren produziert wurden immer für E85 ausgelegt sind, haben sie mit E10 überhaupt kein Problem. Genau genommen ist E10 sogar hochwertiger da mehr Oktan vorhanden als E5
> 
> Euer Vorurteil ist völlig falsch, schaden tut es dem Motor nicht. Ob es sich am Ende finanziell rentiert ist was anderes.
> 
> ...


 Welche Werkstatt hat denn bitte die Möglichkeit zu analysieren ob das Bauteil jetzt durch E10 kaputt gegangen ist? Keine, nicht mal eine Niederlassung kann das. Da wird das kaputte Teil ersetzt und der Kunde zahlt. Das taucht in keiner Statistik irgendwo auf.
Hochdruckpumpen der ersten Generation machen mit E10 z.B. max 30000-40000 km, bis die den Geist aufgeben. Wurde sogar schon absichtlich getestet.

Welches Auto läuft denn ab Werk mit E85? Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Dann zähl mal auf.


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Ihr müsst mal festlegen wovon ihr jetzt redet  Reines "laufen" mit E85 oder "vertragen" von E85.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Juli 2014)

@TheBadFrag:  Lies dich doch vielleicht erstmal ins Thema ein.

Flexible Fuel Vehicle


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Welches Auto läuft denn ab Werk mit E85? Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Dann zähl mal auf.


 
Chevy G20 z.B.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag:  Lies dich doch vielleicht erstmal ins Thema ein.
> 
> Flexible Fuel Vehicle


 Wow, was ne riesen Auswahl. Trotzdem kann man ohne Umrüsten nicht einfach zur Tanke fahren und ab morgen E85 tanken.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal festlegen wovon ihr jetzt redet   Reines "laufen" mit E85 oder "vertragen" von E85.


 Laufen tut ein Benziner Saugrohreinspritzer mit so ziemlich allen brennbaren Flüssigkeiten. Ob man das jetzt fahren kann ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Ja das meine ich ja


----------



## marvinj (24. Juli 2014)

hey, muss mal Off-Topic eine Frage einwerfen:
Ich habe bei ATU eine Klimadesinfektion mit Ozon für 20 Piepen machen lassen. Das hat nix geholfen. Habe dann mit nem Kumpel ein wenig Klimaanlagenreniger in die Lüftungskanäle gegeben und es riecht ein wenig besser, mieft aber immernoch.
Nun gibts bei ATU für 40 Tacken ne Reinigung mit Spezialmittel. Das läuft aber fast genauso wie bei dem Ozon. Es wird ein Mittel eingegeben und durch Umluft immer wieder umgewälzt und über den Verdampfer gejagt. Naja, die Person am Telefon erwähnte noch, dass sie nochnie ein Rückläufer mit Ozon hätten und das eigentlich helfen sollte. Wenn das dann nicht wirkt müsse man aufwendig den Verdampfer tauschen. Habe mir das mit nem Freund auch angesehen, udn da kommt man beschissen ran.
Ich hoffe das Zeug hilft. Jemand Erfahrungen damit gamacht?
Fahre nen PT Cruiser btw.  
Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2014)

40 Tacken für ne Reinigung? Wie wollen die das denn machen?  ...und ATU würde ich generell meiden...

Ich würde den erstmal bei warmen Wetter ne Stunde im Stand mit offenen Fenstern laufen lassen und die Klima auf halbes Gebläse und maximum kalt. Da sollte dann ordendlich Kondenzwasser durchlaufen und ne gute Pfütze unter dem Auto bilden. Oft hilft das schon damit der Verdampfer mal richtig abgespült wird.

Wenn das nix hilft auf jeden Fall erstmal den Kombifilter erneuern. Dann gibt es von Daimler (oder auch von anderen Firmen) ein Mittel, womit man die Klima desinfiziert. Bei uns heist das "contra sept". Die ganze Sprühdose jagt man bei ausgebautem Kombifilter, Luftverteilung auf alle Düsen und voller Gebläsestufe und maximum kalt in die das Gebläse.(Fenster auf!) Danach die Klima noch 20 min auf volle Power weiterlaufen lassen. Bis jetzt hab ich damit den Geruch immer wegbekommen.
Ich bezweifel das ATU für 40€ die Klima reinigen kann. Das ist nämlich ne ziemlich aufwendige Sache bei den meisten Autos. Das wäre der nächste Schritt, wenn das desinfizieren nicht hilft.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die 3l Diesel von BMW klingen auch ganz gut.   Und mit dem ganzen Drehmoment macht ein Diesel in vielen Situationen eine gute Figur.  Besagter Motor aus München zieht im Autobahnsprint von 80-120  beispielsweise fast jedem Sportwagen davon.



Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sinn bei Auto-Dieselmotoren ab ~130 PS schon wieder weg, Diesel ham dafür wesentlich mehr Drehmoment.
Wozu brauch ich in nem Auto nen 3l Dieselmotor? Dann kann ich gleich nen 1,8 oder 2 l Benziner reinhängen...


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Weil ein 3L Diesel ein richtiger Dampfhammer ist der selbst bei knapp über 1k Umdrehungen schon stark anschiebt.
Außerdem geht der nicht so ruppig zu Werke wir ein 4 Zyli kommt es mur vor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2014)

420 CDI ftw! Muss man einfach mal gefahren sein. Schiffsdiesel im PKW. Ist schon geil wenn dieses Monster von Anlasser den Motor durchdreht. Ohne Luftfiter klingt der sogar richtig geil.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn schon dann den V12 TDI im Q7.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> hey, muss mal Off-Topic eine Frage einwerfen:
> Ich habe bei ATU eine Klimadesinfektion mit Ozon für 20 Piepen machen lassen. Das hat nix geholfen. Habe dann mit nem Kumpel ein wenig Klimaanlagenreniger in die Lüftungskanäle gegeben und es riecht ein wenig besser, mieft aber immernoch.
> Nun gibts bei ATU für 40 Tacken ne Reinigung mit Spezialmittel. Das läuft aber fast genauso wie bei dem Ozon. Es wird ein Mittel eingegeben und durch Umluft immer wieder umgewälzt und über den Verdampfer gejagt. Naja, die Person am Telefon erwähnte noch, dass sie nochnie ein Rückläufer mit Ozon hätten und das eigentlich helfen sollte. Wenn das dann nicht wirkt müsse man aufwendig den Verdampfer tauschen. Habe mir das mit nem Freund auch angesehen, udn da kommt man beschissen ran.
> Ich hoffe das Zeug hilft. Jemand Erfahrungen damit gamacht?
> ...


 
Ein Grund mehr ATU zu meiden... Ich habe letztens 50€ für die komplette Desinfektion, Durchspülen und neue Innenraumluftfilter inkl Einbau gezahlt. Vorher roch es wahrlich nicht feierlich, nun wie neu .


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann den V12 TDI im Q7.


 Bin auch mal den V10 TDI in Touareg gefahren. Das ist aber nen sehr laufruhiger gezähmter Motor. Da hat man nicht das Gefühl das man einen Schiffsdiesel zu fahren. Beim Daimler 420CDI hat man das Gefühl das die den Motor 1:1 aus dem Schiff genommen haben, das macht es so besonders.  Wenn die Motorlager durchgerockt sind, dann vibriert alles und die Kiste schiebt fauchend und grollend nach vorn. Total einzigartiges Fahrgefühl. Deswegen gibt es warscheinlich auch nur so wenige davon.


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Chevy G20 z.B.


 
Saab, Volvo wahrscheinlich auch. In Schweden habe ich jede Menge E85 Zapfsäulen gesehen.


----------



## XE85 (24. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wozu brauch ich in nem Auto nen 3l Dieselmotor? Dann kann ich gleich nen 1,8 oder 2 l Benziner reinhängen...



Also der Diesel hat da wohl Vorteile in Laufruhe und Verbrauch. Ich persönlich würde meinen 3L Diesel nicht gegen einen 2l 4Zyl. Benziner tauschen. Mal abgesehn davon gibt es im Leistungsbereich der 3L Diesel, gehn ja aktuell bis 381PS, nicht so viele 4Zyl Benziner die da mithalten - und auch in der entsprechenden Klasse verfügbar sind.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Saab, Volvo wahrscheinlich auch. In Schweden habe ich jede Menge E85 Zapfsäulen gesehen.


 
Beim G20 weiß ich es, den fahre ich nämlich seit 6 Jahren mit E85


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Saab, Volvo wahrscheinlich auch. In Schweden habe ich jede Menge E85 Zapfsäulen gesehen.


Bei meinem Motor weiß ich dass zig Leute ihn ohne Umrüsten mit E85 fahren. Ob das allerdings vorgesehen oder eher Überdimensionierung ist dass der hält sei mal dahin gestellt. Vor E10 hab ich daher jedenfalls keine Angst.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Weil ein 3L Diesel ein richtiger Dampfhammer ist der selbst bei knapp über 1k Umdrehungen schon stark anschiebt.
> Außerdem geht der nicht so ruppig zu Werke wir ein 4 Zyli kommt es mur vor.


 
Meine Meinung ist und bleibt, dass ein Diesel mit ~100 PS für ein normales Auto, also keinen Sprinter oder so auch schon lang reicht. Drehmoment hat der auch genug.
Wobei ich nur den Vergleich mit nem 4 Liter 96 PS Traktor Diesel hab


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Klar "reicht" das. Aber Spaß machts nicht.


----------



## ich558 (24. Juli 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist und bleibt, dass ein Diesel mit ~100 PS für ein normales Auto, also keinen Sprinter oder so auch schon lang reicht. Drehmoment hat der auch genug.
> Wobei ich nur den Vergleich mit nem 4 Liter 96 PS Traktor Diesel hab


 
Meine Freundin hat nen Volvo mit 105PS- total lam die Kiste da fühlen sich meine 122 Benzin PS doppelt so stark an


----------



## McZonk (24. Juli 2014)

Mir würde das auf 1,8 Tonnen nicht reichen.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2014)

Weder 100PS Diesel noch 122PS Benziner ist bei den aktuellen Fahrzeuggewichten sportlich oder spassig zu fahren. Mittlerweile braucht man schon 200PS das man Freude hat. Ich persönlich finde meine 160PS bei 1100kg schon ziemlich langweilig und es nervt mich mittlerweile auch ein wenig. So das ich über eine kleine Leistungskur immer öfters nachdenke.


----------



## ich558 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch nur 1,2 Tonnen 
Klar ich sag auch nicht das das besonders sportlich ist (wobei man sportlicher fahren kann als man denkt! ) aber um einiges mehr als der 105 PS Diesel


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weder 100PS Diesel noch 122PS Benziner ist bei den aktuellen Fahrzeuggewichten sportlich oder spassig zu fahren. Mittlerweile braucht man schon 200PS das man Freude hat. Ich persönlich finde meine 160PS bei 1100kg schon ziemlich langweilig und es nervt mich mittlerweile auch ein wenig. So das ich über eine kleine Leistungskur immer öfters nachdenke.



dem muss ihc zustimmen! Ich war anfangs echt begeistert das ich jetzt statt 95PS knapp 160PS habe aber nunja. Anfangs war es schon ein Unterschied aber letzendlich ... hätte es doch mind. der WRX sein dürfen


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Was fährst du denn?


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2014)

Ich? Subaru Impreza, vorher auch schon... vorher halt ein 1,6er 95PS und nun 2L 160Ps, aber es mangelt einfach an Drehmoment


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2014)

Cool. Baujahr?


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2014)

Jetzt isses ein 2006er Kombi.

Die obligatorische Hutze fehlt leider  noch


----------



## ich558 (24. Juli 2014)

Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich an jede Leistung selbst 400PS kommen einem wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit "langweilig" vor.


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2014)

Das stimmt auch! aber der unterschied wär halt schon krasser gewesen von einer 1,6er Gurke auf nen großen WRX oder gar STI.  nunja ich hab halt dringend ein Auto gebraucht  dafür kommt nächstens Jahr dann eine kleine Rennsemmel und gut


----------



## nfsgame (24. Juli 2014)

WRX (STI) wäre das einzige Auto aus der Ecke der Welt, das ich fahren würde - ehrlich gesagt stehts sogar auf der imaginären "kaufen wenn Geld"-Liste... Und ich bin wahrlich nicht der große Japaner-Fan  ...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2014)

Jedes mal wenn ich wieder in den Mini steige muss ich sagen: Der fühlt sich lebendiger an als alles was ich sonst so fahren durfte( inkl. Ferrari). Es ist nicht immer nur die Leistung.


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2014)

Der STI ist für mich auch das Traumauto  und ich freu mich schon drauf mir endlich den Wunsch zu erfüllen!

Jap das stimmt defintiv. Mit meiner 1,6er Gurke hatte ich acuh sehr viel Spaß. Er war halt sehr leicht und hatte ein recht gutes Fahrwerk, da hat das einfach Spaß gemacht.


----------



## marvinj (24. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 40 Tacken für ne Reinigung? Wie wollen die das denn machen?  ...und ATU würde ich generell meiden...
> 
> Ich würde den erstmal bei warmen Wetter ne Stunde im Stand mit offenen Fenstern laufen lassen und die Klima auf halbes Gebläse und maximum kalt. Da sollte dann ordendlich Kondenzwasser durchlaufen und ne gute Pfütze unter dem Auto bilden. Oft hilft das schon damit der Verdampfer mal richtig abgespült wird.
> 
> ...


 
Klingt interessant, dummerweise hab ich den Termin schon morgen früh 
Aber ggf. werde ich das mal machen 
Naja ne Reinigung in dem Sinne ist es nicht, die sprühen da auch was rein und lassen es druchlaufen, das habe ich erfragt. Also quasi so wie das wie mit dem Ozon. ICh will einfach nur, dass das nicht mehr stinkt


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur 1,2 Tonnen


 
Machen die migrigen 1.4L Hubraum aber auch nicht wett


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Juli 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Der STI ist für mich auch das Traumauto  und ich freu mich schon drauf mir endlich den Wunsch zu erfüllen!


Unbedingt vorher Probe fahren. Ich wollte auch jahrelang einen Evo haben, dann bin ich den Evo X gefahren. Ist auf der Rennstrecke bestimmt super geil, aber auf der Landstraße irgendwie "unaufregend".


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Machen die migrigen 1.4L Hubraum aber auch nicht wett



Ist nicht so wichtig wenn man die Drehzahl hoch hält


----------



## dekay55 (25. Juli 2014)

tja genau das ist einer der gründe warum ich niemals einer dieser neuen Gurken haben will. Mitunter warum sich bei mir kein "fahrspass" einstellen will bei so ner neuen Kiste liegt einfach an dem Elektronikmist und das alles auf Comfort ausgelegt ist, selbst nen aktueller M3 ist langweilig ist einfach kein Sport Auto sondern vieleicht ne Sportlich angehauchte Limo, genauso wie bei den Audi RS, Golf GTI´s und was es nich alles für "Sport Versionen" gibt. Ebenso find ich auch null reiz an nem Ferrari, Lamborghini, und konsorten, ne ausnahme bilden hier div. Porsche RS, oder nen F40 oder nen spartanischer Testarossa, scheis auf Verarbeitungsquali im Innenraum bei nem Sportauto. 
Nen Auto zum Spass haben muss spartanisch ausgestattet sein genauso wie nen Sportliches Auto, da brauchs dann auch keine Mega Leistung. Das ist genau das was Olstyle meint mit dem Mini, selbst mit 55PS macht nen Cooper spass. Oder mein damaliger GTI mit 112PS abgespeckt auf 620kg Leergewicht das ding hat dermassend spass gemacht, obwohls nen Frontkratzer war dagegen ist nen 4er R32 langweilig. Nen Auto muss ich spüren und mit dem Popo fahren, und mit spüren meine ich nicht das es einen in den Sitz pressen muss, nein nach 50km Sportlich Fahren müssen einen die Arme weh tun, die Füsse, man muss nassgeschwitz sein weil man mit dem Auto arbeiten muss. 

Ein Hoch auf die Sportlichen Old / Youngtimer 

Und dreimal dürft ihr raten worauf ich jetz lust bekommen hab


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> nach 50km Sportlich Fahren müssen einen die Arme weh tun, die Füsse, man muss nassgeschwitz sein weil man mit dem Auto arbeiten muss.



Jeder wir er mag. Für mich wäre so ein Auto aber nichts.


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube solche pauschalen Aussagen kann man nur machen wenn man das alles noch nicht gefahren ist


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

Hmm, wenn du willst, dass dir nach 50 km Fahren alles wehtut, dann fahr doch Fahrrad  Ist auch billiger 

Im Auto will ich mich persönlich lieber etwas entspannen als mich anstrengen...


----------



## Kusanar (25. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Sportlichen Old / Youngtimer
> 
> Und dreimal dürft ihr raten worauf ich jetz lust bekommen hab


 
Keine Ahnung auf was du jetzt Lust bekommen hast, aber mich hast du schon angefixt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider nicht meiner, aber auch auf meiner "imaginären" Liste


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2014)

Kommt drauf an.
Beim Zweitwagen steht der Spaß im Vordergrund und nicht der Komfort.
Da wäre ein Caterham z.B. genau richtig, einfach klasse, die Teile 
Sind bloß leider recht teuer.


----------



## dekay55 (25. Juli 2014)

@Ich558 Och ich hab nicht nur so nen Auto schon gefahren, es war meines bis er mir geklaut wurde  
Auserdem sagte ich bei Sportlicher Fahrweise, mit der kiste konnte man auch gediegen fahren, arbeiten musste man trotzdem weil ABS das höchste der gefühle war was die Karre an Hilfsmitteln hatte und das auch nur gezwungener massen wegen dem Motorumbau, hatte aber auch was gutes Frauen wollten damit nie fahren weil das Einparken so ohne Servo mit 205er reifen und nem 360er Lenkrad für die zu anstrengend war  

@Magogan ich fahr auch Fahrrad meine 10km jeden Tag mindestens, mir gehts aber nicht darum das alles weh tut, sondern das man mit dem Auto Arbeiten muss, das ist halt meine definition von einem Sportlichen Auto. Das 90% der User hier das anders sehen ist mir schon klar. Ich bin halt was Autos angeht wirklich in der zeit stehen geblieben.


Edit : Schön zu sehen das mich ein paar verstehen, @King jep ein Caterham oder Lotus Super Seven ist der inbegriff von dem was ich meine.


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

Na ja, bei meinem Auto ist das Lenken trotz Servolenkung etwas schwerer als mit dem Corsa meiner Mutter, den ich mit 17 (begleitetes Fahren) fahren musste. Ein Zweitwagen macht für mich persönlich irgendwie keinen Sinn, lieber kaufe ich ein teures Auto mit viel PS (ich hätte echt gerne einen Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500). Das muss auch nicht unbedingt sehr komfortabel sein, eher so mittelmäßig. Solche Dinge wie Sitzheizung etc. hab ich z.B. nie gebraucht, ich friere nicht so schnell (dafür halte ich es bei 28°C schon kaum aus, selbst wenn ich nur Boxershorts trage). Es sollte nur genug Platz für 4 Personen und ein bisschen Gepäck sein und man sollte bequem sitzen können, das reicht schon. Und falls ich irgendwann mehr als zwei Kinder haben sollte, kann die Frau ja immer noch ein zweites Auto fahren, wenn wir einen Familienausflug machen 

Servolenkung finde ich schon wichtig, das hilft ziemlich, wenn man mal schnell ausweichen muss.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Juli 2014)

Meine imaginäre Liste umfaßt:
- 67er Mustang Shelby GT 500
- Skyline R34 in blau (wie in TFTF)
- 500E (W124)
- Q7 oder Tuareg mit dem V10 TDI
- Impreza WRX STI oder Lancer Evo
Dummerweise reicht mein relaer Geldbeutel dafür nicht aus.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2014)

Ich beneide Leute die das Auto noch als Hobby betrachten können.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich wie vor 10 Jahren nur 10km zu Arbeit hin und zurückfahren müsste, würde irgendwas schnelles, eventuell flaches, hartes vor der Wohnung stehen.....oder was amerikanisches...V8-mäßiges.^^

So und nun zurück zur Realität: über 100km am Tag nur um Arbeiten zu dürfen ....tja was bleibt einem da noch über, wenn man zügig fahren will --> aber eben nicht über 500€ allein an Sprit pro Monat investieren will --> Diesel, und am besten nicht allzu hart dafür bequem, weil die Strecke lang und teilweise holprig ist.
Dann kommt der nächste Punkt, nämlich die Versicherung: Jahreskilometerleistung weit über 30tkm, das ist auch bei 30% nicht billig.
Dazu kommen dann noch Inspektionen, Reparaturen, Verschleißteile, vom Wertverlust will ich gar nicht sprechen usw....alles doof.

Warum schreib ich das? kp....es musste mal raus!




Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, bei meinem Auto ist das Lenken trotz  Servolenkung etwas schwerer als mit dem Corsa meiner Mutter, den ich mit  17 (begleitetes Fahren) fahren musste. Ein Zweitwagen macht für mich  persönlich irgendwie keinen Sinn, lieber kaufe ich ein teures Auto mit  viel PS (ich hätte echt gerne einen Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500). Das  muss auch nicht unbedingt sehr komfortabel sein, eher so mittelmäßig.  Solche Dinge wie Sitzheizung etc. hab ich z.B. nie gebraucht, ich friere  nicht so schnell (dafür halte ich es bei 28°C schon kaum aus, selbst  wenn ich nur Boxershorts trage). Es sollte nur genug Platz für 4  Personen und ein bisschen Gepäck sein und man sollte bequem sitzen  können, das reicht schon. Und falls ich irgendwann mehr als zwei Kinder  haben sollte, kann die Frau ja immer noch ein zweites Auto fahren, wenn  wir einen Familienausflug machen
> 
> *Servolenkung finde ich schon wichtig, das hilft ziemlich, wenn man mal schnell ausweichen muss.*


 
Die Servo hilft eigentlich nur wenn man sehr langsam unterwegs ist, wenn du bei 50km/h irgendetwas ausweichen musst....ist die Servo egal....das geht auch so.

Ach man sieht du bist noch jung und hast Träume.......


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich an jede Leistung selbst 400PS kommen einem wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit "langweilig" vor.


 
Jupp, leider. Fahre seit nem halben jahr mit 310 PS spatzieren, für mich war das schon nach 2 wochen "normal" 
schlimmer is es wenn ich mim Auto von meiner Frau fahren muss. 101PS auf 1300kg, man denkt es sei irgendwas Kaputt 



nfsgame schrieb:


> WRX (STI) wäre das einzige Auto aus der Ecke der Welt, das ich fahren würde - ehrlich gesagt stehts sogar auf der imaginären "kaufen wenn Geld"-Liste... Und ich bin wahrlich nicht der große Japaner-Fan  ...



Kollege fährt nen WRX STI von 2003, da braucht man nicht nur geld für die Anschaffung.... meine 310 PS brauchen beim "normal-Sportlich" fahren 11-12 Liter Super-Plus.
der STI braucht laut kollege gut 15 Liter, jetzt sind ihm zwei Bremssättel im arsch gegangen.... frag garnicht erst was das kostet


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Meine imaginäre Liste umfaßt:
> - 67er Mustang Shelby GT 500



Das ist das Auto, was ich schon seit dem ich denken kann haben will. Am besten so wie in Tokyo Drift.
Was ich aber auf jedenfalls noch haben will ist ein Supra. Die Japaner wissen einfach wie man Motoren baut.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

Ja die Supras gibts ja schon sehr günstig. Was hält dich derzeit ab?


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

Hmm, kommt drauf an, was ich verdiene, ein Ford Mustang ist zumindest nicht ganz unrealistisch. Kostet ja nur 70000 Euro... Okay, Versicherung ist auch teuer und der Sprit wohl auch, aber wenn ich als technischer Informatiker 2,6K netto verdienen sollte (was laut Internet nicht ganz unrealistisch ist), dann sollte das machbar sein. Wenn nicht, dann wird es eben ein anderes Auto. Alternativ kann ich auch im Lotto gewinnen, bei meinem Glück wird das aber wohl eher nichts, aber wer weiß, letztens habe ich bei 3 Ziehungen nacheinander gewonnen (rund 60 Euro, toll), die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist in meinem Fall 1:570000...


----------



## JC88 (25. Juli 2014)

2.600€ Netto??

Da braucht man schon viel viel viel viel Glück in der Branche


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

Bedenke das Einstiegsgehälter niedriger ausfallen, und man nicht von heut auf morgen auf das Durchschnittsgehalt kommt 
Wie alt bist du denn? Könnte ja sein das du eine Frau kennen lernst, ggf. doch andere dinge Wichtiger werden.
Haus, Kind ect. ich finde 70000 € für ein Auto sind eine menge Kohle die ich lieber in ein Eigenheim Investieren würde.
Dazu wird der Sprit vermutlich nicht billiger


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

Ich werde nächsten Monat 21.

Laut Internet liegen bereits die Einstiegsgehälter bei bis zu 50000 Euro brutto im Jahr. Zumindest für Leute, die technische Informatik studiert haben.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich werde nächsten Monat 21.
> 
> Laut Internet liegen bereits die Einstiegsgehälter bei *bis zu* 50000 Euro brutto im Jahr. Zumindest für Leute, die technische Informatik studiert haben.


 
Leider halt nicht bei jedem, und es sind ja nicht nur 2-3 neue technische Informatiker die Fertig sind pro Jahr. Ich denke die Realität sieht da etwas anders aus

Aber selbst wenn, wie stellst du dir das vor? willst du ein Kredit von 70 000€ bei der Bank (weil du willst ja nicht den Mustang in 15 Jahren kaufen)
Ich denke für einen Jungen vernünftigen Mann im Mittelstand ist ein 70 000€ Auto zu viel des Guten, vorrallem in deinem Alter


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2014)

@Magogan
Naja nach meiner Einschätzung wird der dt. Mustang 5.0 ab 39.900€ zu haben sein.

2600€ Netto......dafür brauchst du minimum 5500 Brutto....ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Region du mal arbeiten möchtest, aber als Berufseinsteiger wird das schwierig.
Ich arbeite im öffentlich Dienst als Systemadmin und hab schon ein paar Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel, und liege von 2600 Netto (steuerklasse 1) noch ein gutes Stück entfernt.....nicht allzu weit, aber da fehlen noch ein paar hundert €.


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Laut Internet liegen bereits die Einstiegsgehälter bei bis zu 50000 Euro brutto im Jahr. Zumindest für Leute, die technische Informatik studiert haben.


 
Ja, so haben wir alle mal gedacht...  Davon ab: Möchtest Du ernsthaft 3 Jahres(netto)gehälter in ein Auto stecken? Kann man machen, wenn man dann in der angemieteten Garage pennt.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

40k für einen Mustang mit dem Kleinsten Motor und null Ausstattung? 

aloha84, mit was Dieselst du denn deine 100km ab ?


----------



## dekay55 (25. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich beneide Leute die das Auto noch als Hobby betrachten können.
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich wie vor 10 Jahren nur 10km zu Arbeit hin und zurückfahren müsste, würde irgendwas schnelles, eventuell flaches, hartes vor der Wohnung stehen.....oder was amerikanisches...V8-mäßiges.^^
> 
> So und nun zurück zur Realität: über 100km am Tag nur um Arbeiten zu dürfen ....tja was bleibt einem da noch über, wenn man zügig fahren will --> aber eben nicht über 500€ allein an Sprit pro Monat investieren will --> Diesel, und am besten nicht allzu hart dafür bequem, weil die Strecke lang und teilweise holprig ist.
> ...


 
Jep Servo is unnötig, schön direktes Lenkgetriebe und gut ist, und man sollte natürlich nicht das winzigste Lenkrad haben ( wobei ohne Servo bekommt man als kleinstes eh nur nen 360mm Lenkrad eingetragen ) und keine Monsterwalzen auf der Lenkachse haben.

Was die Sache mit Arbeit angeht, nuja ich fahr auch meine 60km Täglich, allerdings fahr ich davon eben 10km Fahrrad, und der rest nehm ich die Öffentlichen. Auto ist bei mir wirklich nur zum spass haben da und ist reines Hobby. Und wenns dann wirklich gebraucht wird, gibts immer noch en Firmenfahrzeug




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die Japaner wissen einfach wie man Motoren baut.



Du weist scheinbar nicht das der 2JZ Motor von einem Deutschen Entwickelt wurde  Lediglich der Zylinderkopf ist aus Japan und stammt von Yamaha


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich werde nächsten Monat 21.
> 
> Laut Internet liegen bereits die Einstiegsgehälter bei bis zu 50000 Euro brutto im Jahr. Zumindest für Leute, die technische Informatik studiert haben.



50 000€  sind als Einstiegsgehalt selbst für einen Akademiker in dem Bereich noch recht gut. Machst du nun eine Ausbildung oder studierst du? 

Ich kenne jemanden,  der nach dem M.Sc.  zu Microsoft Deutschland gegangen ist,  die hat bei 52000 (+ viele weitere Annehmlichkeiten)  angefangen.   Ansonsten liegt der Schnitt mWn bei etwa 47000. 

Solche Statistiken gibts übrigens bei der Bundesagentur für Arbeit.


----------



## dekay55 (25. Juli 2014)

Ja das ist alles schön Wunschdenken mit den Gehältern, ich seh ja was bei uns in der Firma die neulinge bekommen, das ist schon etwas von 2600 Netto entfernt. Und bei uns wird schon wirklich nicht schlecht bezahlt.


----------



## JC88 (25. Juli 2014)

Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst....

Ich arbeite selbst auch in der IT Branche, zwar nicht im Technischen Bereich, sondern mehr richtung Unternehmensberatung. Und ich sehe täglich viele viele Abrechnungen der Mitarbeiter von diversen Firmen aus diversen Branchen. Und in der technischen IT Branche muss man schon wirklich sehr viel Glück haben, sehr viel Berufserfahrung/Lebenserfahrung und vor allem ne Menge Vitamin B mitbringen um in eine solche Gehaltsklasse netto/brutto zu rutschen.
Ich würde, aus persönlichen Erfahrungen, schätzen das der Durchschnitt für einen gut verdienenden ITler brutto bei knapp 3.000-3.500 € liegt. Aber das sind keine Einstiegsgehälter, sondern mit Stellen, Verantwortung und Berufserfahrung gepaart.


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du weist scheinbar nicht das der 2JZ Motor von einem Deutschen Entwickelt wurde  Lediglich der Zylinderkopf ist aus Japan und stammt von Yamaha



Soll mir auch Recht sein . Ist ja heute nicht anders. Die Karosse und vielleicht noch der Motor sind noch vom Hersteller, den Rest holen sie sich auch woanders.
Aber worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, dass viele Leute japanische Autos unterschätzen. Da bezahlt man gut und gerne das Doppelte für nen Audi und dann ist da auch nur der Müll von VW drin, wenn nicht sogar noch ne schlechtere Ausstattung, nur mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> 1. 40k für einen Mustang mit dem Kleinsten Motor und null Ausstattung?
> 
> 2. aloha84, mit was Dieselst du denn deine 100km ab ?


 
zu 1.
Nein nicht der kleinste Motor, der Mustang wird in Deutschland als 4-Zylinder und als V8 angeboten.
Der 4-Zylinder wird um die 33t€ kosten und der V8 5.0 um die 40t€ (39900€) als GT versteht sich, das Cabrio vermutlich 45t€.
Das ist natürlich der Grundpreis, aber grundsätzlich ist ein Mustang gut ausgestattet --> hier mal ein paar US Preise (2013/2014 Medell neu) Link
Ich denke der Mustang GT 5.0 Voll wird um die 45t€ kosten.
Vorsicht: das ist meine Glaskugel!

zu 2.

Ich diesele (noch) nicht, aber da mein Astra G (Bj. 2001, 1,8, 92kw) jetzt 260.000km runter hat, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.
Zur Auswahl steht da eine Menge, aber irgendwo muss man halt da überall abstriche machen.
liebäugeln tue ich mit:

1. Octavia Kombi RS(184PS): 
Vorteil: hübsch, geräumig, DSG, Preis geht so
Nachteil: holpriges Fahrwerk inbes. auf schlechteren Autobahnen spürt man jede Querfuge!

2. Astra BiTurbo Sportstourer(194PS)
Vorteil: sehr hübsch, sehr homogenes Treibwerk, sehr gute elastizität, ausgezeichnetes Fahrwerk (auch komfortabel), als Jahreswagen günstig
Nachteil: schwer, weniger Platz als Octavia, keine Automatik, schwer zu bekommen da wenig nachgefragt, Image (ist mir aber Wurscht)

Wenn dann jeweils als Jahreswagen. (Wertverlust krass und so^^)

Natürlich kommen auch 320d, C250 (2014) in Frage.....allerdings nur theoretisch....da ich geizig bin!


----------



## JC88 (25. Juli 2014)

Mercedes wäre mir für die mäßige (persönliche Meinung) optik im Inneren zu teuer.
Aus deiner Liste würde ich den Astra oder den BMW wählen.


----------



## Magogan (25. Juli 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> 40k für einen Mustang mit dem Kleinsten Motor und null Ausstattung?


Ja, wobei ich das nicht unbedingt als viel empfinde, der hat ja auch schon nicht wenig PS.

Na ja, bei Intel in der Forschungsabteilung verdient man nach dem Studium bestimmt nicht schlecht. Ich habe aber auch noch andere Dinge, mit denen ich Geld verdienen könnte, unter anderem entwickele ich gerade ein (hoffentlich recht innovatives und dadurch beliebtes) Spiel, mal sehen, was daraus wird.


----------



## watercooled (25. Juli 2014)

Im Octavia RS haben wir neulich mal eine Probefahrt gemacht, selbst durfte ich leider nicht fahren.

Ich finde den ganz ehrlich richtig geil. Auf das Design von Skoda stehe ich ja sowieso,
aber der Octavia ist neben dem R36 mein absoluter Traum Kombi. Verarbeitung wirklich gut (im vgl. zu VW kein knarzen), bequeme Sitze, Fahrwerk fand ich von der härte jetzt gerade noch OK für ein Familienfahrzeug, schnell schalten des DSG.
Und vor allem ist er ja sehr günstig...

Der löst in nächster Zeit wohl unsere Rumpeldüse ab


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> zu 1.
> Nein nicht der kleinste Motor, der Mustang wird in Deutschland als 4-Zylinder und als V8 angeboten.



Das die überhaupt nen Vierzylinder davon bauen ist schon ne große Nummer. Denn eigentlich wollen die Amis sowas gar nicht haben. Aber wahrscheinlich werden die auch nur für den europäischen Markt gebaut, Sprichwort Verbrauch.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, wobei ich das nicht unbedingt als viel empfinde, der hat ja auch schon nicht wenig PS.



naja gibt die V6er von 2010-14 mit 2xx-309 PS, da muss man aufpassen.... die 40 Jährige Blondine an der Ampel in ihrem Roten GTI könnte 
dich dumm aussehen lassen  Und der GTI trägt bei weitem nicht so dicke auf wie ein Mustang (mein empfinden da man den GTI an jeder ecke sieht)

was der kleine Eco-Boost im 2015er liefern wird hab ich grad keine ahnung.

Ja das mit den vierzylindern, naja die amis kommen langsam auch auf den Trichter und bauen immer mehr davon.
Mir egal^^ ich fahre auf 5 Zylinder


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das die überhaupt nen Vierzylinder davon bauen ist schon ne große Nummer. Denn eigentlich wollen die Amis sowas gar nicht haben. Aber wahrscheinlich werden die auch nur für den europäischen Markt gebaut, Sprichwort Verbrauch.


 
So neu ist das nicht, es gab ja schon einen Mustang mit 4 Zylindern.
In den USA wird der Neue mit 3 Motorvarianten angeboten: 4-Zylinder, V6, V8
Und wie gesagt meine Glaskugel sagt mir: V8 5.0 = 40000t€.

@JC

Momentan tendiere ich auch etwas mehr zum Astra.....noch nichtmal wegen technik, leistung o.ä. sondern vom Design (innen und außen) finde ich ihn sehr schön.


----------



## dekay55 (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Da bezahlt man gut und gerne das Doppelte für nen Audi und dann ist da auch nur der Müll von VW drin, wenn nicht sogar noch ne schlechtere Ausstattung, nur mal so als Beispiel.



Weils daran liegt das es eh alles ein Konzern ist  So findest auch im Lambo teile ausm Audi Regal. 
Und joar es gibt viel Jointventures zwischen verschiedenen Herstellen.


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2014)

Nein, der 4 Zylinder wird auch in den USA verkauft und nebenbei hat der 2,3 Liter Motor 309 PS ...

Den Octavia bin ich auch Probegefahren, find den optisch halt auch sehr schick. Aber die Innenraum-Anmutung hat mich dann doch zweifeln lassen (hatte vorher 2 x BMW). Am Ende ist es dann ein A4 Avant 2.0TDI (Daytonagrau-Perleffekt, Festplatten-Navi, Sitzheizung, S-Line innen/außen, Tempomat, Audi Sound System, 19 Zoll Alu´s, Tempomat, 3 Zonen Klima, etc.) geworden (zum selben Preis wie der Octavia RS).


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Weils daran liegt das es eh alles ein Konzern ist  So findest auch im Lambo teile ausm Audi Regal.
> Und joar es gibt viel Jointventures zwischen verschiedenen Herstellen.



Schon klar, weiß ich doch, aber du bezahlst fürs gleiche Auto (Q7 / Touareg) einen enormen Aufpreis, weil Audi draufsteht.

@ stevie 

Wie viel PS der Vierzylinder hat ist den Amis Wurst. Die wollen sowas eigentlich nicht.
Nen Beispiel wäre der Mazda 6 mps. 280 PS und Vierzylinder. Wurde in den USA hergestellt. Aber die wollen sowas nicht, also hat Mazda die Teile in Europa verkaufen lassen.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

Ach das is doch mittlerweile überall so, kaufst dir nen Porsche Cayene is auch ein WV motordrinne, der Hybrid hat glaub sogar ein Audi Motor


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Nein, der 4 Zylinder wird auch in den USA verkauft und nebenbei hat der 2,3 Liter Motor 309 PS ...
> 
> Den Octavia bin ich auch Probegefahren, find den optisch halt auch sehr schick. Aber die Innenraum-Anmutung hat mich dann doch zweifeln lassen (hatte vorher 2 x BMW). Am Ende ist es dann ein A4 Avant 2.0TDI (Daytonagrau-Perleffekt, Festplatten-Navi, Sitzheizung, S-Line innen/außen, Tempomat, Audi Sound System, 19 Zoll Alu´s, Tempomat, 3 Zonen Klima, etc.) geworden (*zum selben Preis wie der Octavia RS*).


 
Mhhh relativ günstig, hast du den Verkäufer mit einem Messer bedoht?
Wieviel PS hat der A4?

So würde ich den Astra z.B.: nehmen Link


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Schon klar, weiß ich doch, aber du bezahlst fürs gleiche Auto (Q7 / Touareg) einen enormen Aufpreis, weil Audi draufsteht.



Schon mal die Preise verglichen? Ich hoffe da fällt was auf?

VW Touareg 3.0 TDI - 61.975,00 €
Audi Q7 3.0 TDI quattro clean diesel - Preis 61.975,00 €


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

Nee, beim Cayenne haste nen Porsche Motor drin. Genauso wie der Allrad bei Porschefahrzeugen nicht von VW kommt, weil der anfängt beim Differenzialausgleich das Rad  auszubremsen und nen Leistungsverlust wäre bei Porsche schlecht fürs Geschäft.

@ stevie
im Audi musste aber richtig teuer die Extras bezahlen (verstellbare Sitze z.B.)


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mhhh relativ günstig, hast du den Verkäufer mit einem Messer bedoht?
> Wieviel PS hat der A4?



Der Audi A4 Avant 2.0 TDI (150PS) kostete ca. 35.000€ (Neupreis ca. 48.000€) - und damit in etwa die Summe die für einen neuen Skoda Octavia RS Diesel fällig wird. Der Audi war ca. 3 Monate alt und hatte beim Kauf (also der Kauf war in 11/2013) ca. 4.700km runter.

Edith sagt: verstellbare Sitze gehören wohl bei jedem Auto zur Serie und mal ehrlich wer braucht schon elektrische Sitze bzw. Memory. Das lohnt doch nur bei extrem häufigem Fahrerwechsel.

PS: Die Preise für den A4 liegen relativ im Keller, da in 2015 das Nachfolgemodell auf den Markt kommt. Und da die C-Klasse und der 3er bereits aktuell sind, ist AUDI da etwas unter Druck.


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

Guck mal nach wie teuer son einzelner Sitz ist. Sprich falls man ein ersetzen muss. Ich will hier ja gar nicht rumquängeln , aber Audi hat meist nichts drin bei der Standard Ausstattung und Nachrüsten ist dann teuer.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> *Der Audi A4 Avant 2.0 TDI (150PS) kostete ca. 35.000€ (Neupreis ca. 48.000€) - und damit in etwa die Summe die für einen neuen Skoda Octavia RS Diesel fällig wird. Der Audi war ca. 3 Monate alt und hatte beim Kauf (also der Kauf war in 11/2013) ca. 4.700km runter.*
> 
> Edith sagt: verstellbare Sitze gehören wohl bei jedem Auto zur Serie und mal ehrlich wer braucht schon elektrische Sitze bzw. Memory. Das lohnt doch nur bei extrem häufigem Fahrerwechsel.
> 
> PS: Die Preise für den A4 liegen relativ im Keller, da in 2015 das Nachfolgemodell auf den Markt kommt. Und da die C-Klasse und der 3er bereits aktuell sind, ist AUDI da etwas unter Druck.


 
Ahhh alles klar, j0a das gibts.
Naja die C-Klasse finde ich in der 2013er Variante nur als Coupe schön, da schlägt mich aber meine Frau. Wegen: "2 Türen unpraktisch, kofferaum unpraktisch blablabla"
Und die 2014er Variante als Kombi finde ich ingesamt wahnsinnig geil.......aber leider ist sie auch wahnsinnig teuer.......und naja, die nächsten Jahre kommen Kind/er, Haus usw.
Immerhin darf ich mir wenn ich alt bin eine Corvette kaufen.....zumindest dann wenn meine Frau ein Ponny bekommt.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Guck mal nach wie teuer son einzelner  Sitz ist. Sprich falls man ein ersetzen muss. Ich will hier ja gar nicht  rumquängeln , aber Audi hat meist nichts drin bei der Standard  Ausstattung und Nachrüsten ist dann teuer.


 
Wenn du schon nach Kostenfallen suchst....dann nimm mal keinen "Sitz". Die wechselt man so gut wie nie.
Werkstattkosten, Inspektion, Verschleißteilkosten müsste man sich ansehen, genauso die Kosten für Versicherung.....aber da kann man sich manchmal auch täuschen.


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Guck mal nach wie teuer son einzelner Sitz ist. Sprich falls man ein ersetzen muss. Ich will hier ja gar nicht rumquängeln , aber Audi hat meist nichts drin bei der Standard Ausstattung und Nachrüsten ist dann teuer.




Wie oft ersetzt man denn einen Sitz?


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat nen Volvo mit 105PS- total lam die Kiste da fühlen sich meine 122 Benzin PS doppelt so stark an



Das ist ja auch nen Volvo 

@watercooled Wenn ich ein schnelles Auto will kauf ich mir nen Benziner, der klingt 10 mal cooler.
Nen Diesel ist meiner Meinunng nach ein Arbeitstier.


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Wie oft ersetzt man denn einen Sitz?



Ja war nen doofes Beispiel, aber du weißt doch worauf ich hinaus will , oder?


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nee, beim Cayenne haste nen Porsche Motor drin.


 
Sicher? Hast Du mal bei nem Cayenne in den Motorraum geschaut und dort nach VW-Emblemen an den einzelnen Teilen gesucht? Tipp: Nimm Dir Zettel und Stift mit, die Strichliste wird lang.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2014)

Ihr habt alle offensichtlich nur noch keinen richtig schönen Diesel gefahren  

Und die können auch gut klingen, wenn man sich darum kümmert.


----------



## stevie4one (25. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sicher? Hast Du mal bei nem Cayenne in den Motorraum geschaut und dort nach VW-Emblemen an den einzelnen Teilen gesucht? Tipp: Nimm Dir Zettel und Stift mit, die Strichliste wird lang.



Test Porsche Cayenne, Audi Q7, VW Touareg

_Die gemeinsame Keimzelle liegt 60 Kilometer östlich von Wien – in der slowakischen Hauptstadt Bratislava. ... Zumal der Porsche der drei Slowaken-Brüderchen eine Sonderbehandlung erfährt: Denn während VW Touareg und Audi Q7 komplett hier im holzgetäfelten slowakischen Werk produziert werden, schert der Porsche Cayenne nach der Karosserieproduktion aus. Seine Endmontage erfolgt im 2000 gebauten Porsche-Werk Leipzig, wohin auch die Motoren angeliefert werden. Die Motoren unserer drei Kandidaten bergen eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit: Egal ob VW Touareg, Audi Q7 oder Porsche Cayenne – in der Version als 3.6-Sechszylinder-Benziner handelt es sich grundsätzlich um ein und denselben Motor. Dieser V-Motor mit dem extrem engen Zylinderbankwinkel von nur 10,6 Grad stammt von Volkswagen und wird auch im VW-Motorenwerk Salzgitter produziert. Das gilt auch für den Cayenne, der also hier bei seiner Grundversion auf einen VW-Motor vertraut, während die stärkeren 4,8-Liter-V8-Motoren im Cayenne S und Cayenne Turbo aus dem Porsche-Werk Zuffenhausen zugeliefert werden._

Die Wahrheit liegt also in der Mitte: der kleine V6 ist identisch, die großen V8 bei Porsche sind Eigenkonstruktionen. Und ich arbeite für eine Logistikfirma die besagte Transporte durchführt bzw. durchführte 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ja war nen doofes Beispiel, aber du weißt doch worauf ich hinaus will , oder?



Ja weiß ich


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sicher? Hast Du mal bei nem Cayenne in den Motorraum geschaut und dort nach VW-Emblemen an den einzelnen Teilen gesucht? Tipp: Nimm Dir Zettel und Stift mit, die Strichliste wird lang.



Hast recht bei den kleineren Motoren hast echt noch nen VW drin.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Und dreimal dürft ihr raten worauf ich jetz lust bekommen hab


Auf ne warme Dusche? 




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch nen Volvo


Deswegen ist ein Volvo warum genau schlecht?
Vielleicht war meine Entscheidung doch nicht ganz so richtig einen zu kaufen. Hilf mir 

Kaum postet *ExciteLetsPlay* etwas weniger springt *CaptainStuhlgang* ein #
Hast du eigentlich noch was anderes drauf ausser irgendwelche Klischees?


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

Was für Klischees denn?


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hast recht bei den kleineren Motoren hast echt noch nen VW drin.



ja und im Cayene Hybrit is ein 3.0L v6 von Audi  das ist über all das gleiche spiel, auch wenn ich es nicht sonderlich toll finde.
Ich fahr nen Ford mit Volvo Motor (@ Pommesbunker: der nebenbei gesagt, überhaupt nicht lahm ist  was fährt den Pommesbunker? )


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hast recht bei den kleineren Motoren hast echt noch nen VW drin.


 
Noch?  Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das ändern wird.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Noch?  Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das ändern wird.


das wird eher mehr als weniger  aber pssst is ein Geheimnis


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Noch?  Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das ändern wird.



Nee, ich meinte das "noch" in Bezug auf die Modellanzahl. Sprich von da bis da ist noch ein VW drin und erst ab weiß ich wie viel Aufpreis kommt ein Porschemotor rein.

@Brez$$z 

Ja, so toll find ich das Ding, was die da abziehen auch nich, aber clever ist es ja. Jeder denkt dann beim Audi oder Porsche, dass das sonst was für'n Auto ist und im Endeffekt kaufste VW


----------



## Riverna (25. Juli 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Deswegen ist ein Volvo warum genau schlecht?


 
Ich würde einen Volvo jederzeit einem VW vorziehen...


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Volvo jederzeit einem VW vorziehen...



Dito  aber nur die neueren keinen Leichenwagen


----------



## Verminaard (25. Juli 2014)

Hab ich ja nicht 
Ist ein C70 II


----------



## Beam39 (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Guck mal nach wie teuer son einzelner Sitz ist. Sprich falls man ein ersetzen muss. Ich will hier ja gar nicht rumquängeln , aber Audi hat meist nichts drin bei der Standard Ausstattung und Nachrüsten ist dann teuer.


 
Hab erst letztens nen Angebot bekommen für nen Q7 Ledersitze vorne+hinten für 500€. Gebraucht aber quasi unbenutzt da aus nem Testfahrzeug. Allgemein kostet sowas für neue Fahrzeuge fast nichts (schau mal in die Bucht), da bei neuen Fahrzeugen alles über die Garantie abgewickelt wird.

Sobald jegliche werksseitige Kulanz/ Garantie, was auch immer, nicht mehr vorhanden ist fangen die Ersten an sich umzugucken oder nachzurüsten, erst dann werden die richtig teuer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Da bezahlt man gut und gerne das Doppelte für nen Audi und dann ist da auch nur der Müll von VW drin, wenn nicht sogar noch ne schlechtere Ausstattung, nur mal so als Beispiel.


 
Da hat wohl der nächste, der nur Mist daherredet, den Thread gefunden 
Dein "Müll von VW ()" wurde meistens von Audi entwickelt und ein Audi hat nie eine schlechtere Ausstattung als ein VW, da Audi über VW angesiedelt ist.
Dass Teile zwischen Herstellern getauscht werden ist völlig normal und hat nix mit schlechter Qualität zu tun.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2014)

Also zumindest für unsere Teile kann ich sagen der "Müll von VW" wird auch mit/für VW entwickelt. Audi wartet dann noch eventuelle Kinderkrankheiten ab und übernimmt mehr oder weniger 1 zu 1.


----------



## McZonk (25. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Audi wartet dann noch eventuelle Kinderkrankheiten ab und übernimmt mehr oder weniger 1 zu 1.


 Es gibt zahlreiche Neuerungen, die man erst bei VW und dann bei Audi findet, das kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2014)

Bei Audi werden aber viele Teile auch nicht 1:1 wie bei VW eingebaut. Selbst die Motoren unterscheiden sich untereinander. Der VW Konzern hat ja sowieso extrem viele verschiedene Motoren selbst im gleichen Auto. Da lob ich mir Daimler, da sind die Motoren fast komplett identisch durch alle Baureihen. Anbauteile sind mal anders aber im großen kann man da gut hin und herbauen.


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da hat wohl der nächste, der nur Mist daherredet, den Thread gefunden
> Dein "Müll von VW ()" wurde meistens von Audi entwickelt



Ja mir ist manchmal langweilig da schreib ich irgendeinen "Mist" der mir gerade in den Sinn kommt . 

So mal Spaß beiseite. Geb ja zu, dass ich manchmal etwas rabiater werde (die Leute, die mich kennen, wissen aber wie ich drauf bin ). VW ist natürlich nicht gänzlich schlecht, aber mir gefallen bei denen so einige Dinge nicht, das fängt bei Sachen wie ihrer elektr. Differentialsperre ( die immer mit ihrer Extrawurst ) beim Allrad an und endet bei deren Art und Weise ihre Autos zu verkaufen, bezogen auf den ganzen Konzern (aber naja Kapitalismus halt, die Leute kaufen es ja) .

Aber vielleicht sollten wir mal das Thema wechseln. Bringt ja nichts, wenn wir uns hier gegenseitig fertig machen .


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Audi werden aber viele Teile auch nicht 1:1 wie bei VW eingebaut. Selbst die Motoren unterscheiden sich untereinander. Der VW Konzern hat ja sowieso extrem viele verschiedene Motoren selbst im gleichen Auto. Da lob ich mir Daimler, da sind die Motoren fast komplett identisch durch alle Baureihen. Anbauteile sind mal anders aber im großen kann man da gut hin und herbauen.


 
In Sachen "Hardware" sehr selten. Viele werden 1:1 übernommen und dann über die Motorsteuerung angepasst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2014)

Ich weis jetzt nicht wie es bei der aktuellen Generation ist aber davor unterschieden sich die Audi Motoren schon in etlichen Sachen von den VW Triebwerken. Kurbeltrieb und Ventiltrieb war meist gleich, beim Rest baut Audi dann eigenen Sachen dran.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> In Sachen "Hardware" sehr selten. Viele werden 1:1 übernommen und dann über die Motorsteuerung angepasst.


 
Hatte da erst kürzlich ne Diskussion mit nem Kumpel. Der fährt nen TT mit 2.0tfsi und 200ps, also noch den "älteren". Der meinte dann "Ich bau dem Downpipes ein und lass ihn optimieren auf 280ps, is ja der gleiche Motor wie im TTS nur der is auch optimiert"

 Ich habe ihm dann gesagt er soll die Kiste so lassen wie sie is weil das nicht der selbe Motor ist und der TTS nen anderen Lader, andere Kolben etc. hat. Der war dann sofort angepisst und meinte ich erzähl völligen Blödsinn, hätte keine Ahnung und gewettet hat er auch mit mir.

Muss mir mal irgendwo was gedrucktes suchen wo das festgehalten ist damit ichs ihm unter die Nase reiben kann


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2014)

Kennt ihr den etwas älteren Suzuki Swift (Automatik), also das Vorgängermodell vom aktuellen? 
Der kommt trotz 94Ps auf dem Papier kaum nen Berg hoch und der 1. Gang feht bis 60 und der 2. bis 120km/h.


----------



## riedochs (26. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hatte da erst kürzlich ne Diskussion mit nem Kumpel. Der fährt nen TT mit 2.0tfsi und 200ps, also noch den "älteren". Der meinte dann "Ich bau dem Downpipes ein und lass ihn optimieren auf 280ps, is ja der gleiche Motor wie im TTS nur der is auch optimiert"
> 
> Ich habe ihm dann gesagt er soll die Kiste so lassen wie sie is weil das nicht der selbe Motor ist und der TTS nen anderen Lader, andere Kolben etc. hat. Der war dann sofort angepisst und meinte ich erzähl völligen Blödsinn, hätte keine Ahnung und gewettet hat er auch mit mir.
> 
> Muss mir mal irgendwo was gedrucktes suchen wo das festgehalten ist damit ichs ihm unter die Nase reiben kann


 
Das sind 2 verschiedene Leistungsklassen. Mir fällt derzeit kein Motor ein den es bei VW und Audi gibt / gab der sich nicht nur in der Software unterscheidet.
Davon abgesehen das die 2 Liter TSi / TFSI sehr viel Potential haben. Kenne genug die fahren den Motor mit 280 PS und einige mit über 300 PS.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das sind 2 verschiedene Leistungsklassen. Mir fällt derzeit kein Motor ein den es bei VW und Audi gibt / gab der sich nicht nur in der Software unterscheidet. Davon abgesehen das die 2 Liter TSi / TFSI sehr viel Potential haben. Kenne genug die fahren den Motor mit 280 PS und einige mit über 300 PS.


Der A3 basiert doch auf dem Modularen Querbaukasten. Der kleinste Motor des A3 könnte doch der gleiche wie beim Golf 7 sein, da quer eingebaut. Beim A1 die gleiche Leier.  Von A4 bis A8 nutzt Audi den Modularen Längsbaukasten. Also dürften dort mehr Unterschiede gegenüber VW sein.  Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den etwas älteren Suzuki Swift (Automatik), also das Vorgängermodell vom aktuellen?
> Der kommt trotz 94Ps auf dem Papier kaum nen Berg hoch und der 1. Gang feht bis 60 und der 2. bis 120km/h.


Klingt nach 3-Gang Wandler  .


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt nicht wie es bei der aktuellen Generation ist aber davor unterschieden sich die Audi Motoren schon in etlichen Sachen von den VW Triebwerken. Kurbeltrieb und Ventiltrieb war meist gleich, beim Rest baut Audi dann eigenen Sachen dran.



Bevor es noch Direkteinspritzung gab haben Sie auch noch richtig schöne Motoren gebaut, glaub Baujahr 99 in dem Dreh. Da hatte der A6 beispielsweise nen 2.3 BiTurbo (machen sie heute immer auch, aber der hatte damals schon ordentlich Bumms unter der Haube, da keine Direkteinspritzung ). 
Worauf ich beispielsweise hinaus wollte, war der Punkt, dass das Grundgerüst bei gleichen Leistungsklassen nahezu das gleiche ist. So hat der RS6 den gleichen Motor wie der Gallardo (hoffe das war der richtige Lambo. ), nur bei dem einen wird angesaugt und beim anderen aufgeladen.
Im Endeffekt sind es schon gute Autos, aber da das alles ein Konzern ist, recyclen die auch mal gut und gerne was (wer würde das nicht machen? ).


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2014)

Willst du da jetzt was an der Direkteinspritzung festmachen oder  meinst du nur die Zeit?


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Da hatte der A6 beispielsweise nen 2.3  BiTurbo (machen sie heute immer auch, aber der hatte damals schon  ordentlich Bumms unter der Haube, da keine Direkteinspritzung ).



2,3Bi Turbo? Laut Wiki gabs damals nur einen 2,7Bi Turbo beim A6 (C5)- und dessen Werte (so die bei Wiki stimmen) hauen einen jetzt nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> 2,3Bi Turbo? Laut Wiki gabs damals nur einen 2,7Bi Turbo beim A6 (C5)- und dessen Werte (so die bei Wiki stimmen) hauen einen jetzt nicht vom Hocker.



Ja, ich häng am Handy und das ist jetzt schon länger, dass wir den A6 hatten, sorry bin gerade aufgestanden . Glaube auch nich, dass Wiki lügt . Ich weiß auch nicht, ob' s das richtige Baujahr war, aber auf jedenfalls 90er Jahre, das war damals schon was feines. Klar bauen die auch heute noch gute Motoren, aber das mit der Einspritzung ist nicht so meins.


Jetzt mal was ganz anderes, hab letztens so nen Clown gesehen, der hatte an seinen 3er BMW etliches Zeugs dran gehabt (Dachspoiler, Heckspoiler, keine Serienstoßstangen, etc. (Geht ja noch, auch wenn's teilweise komisch aussah)). Aber der Knüller war der originale Kompressorschriftzug von Mercedes. Frag mich, ob der weiß, dass BMW eigentlich nur soweit ich weiß Turbolader verbaut .


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2014)

Es bleiben ja die 0,01% Chance dass er bei dem ganzen Tuning auch einen Kompressor verbaut hat. Und da Mercedes die einzigen sind die sowas in Deutschland noch zugeben (siehe V6T Schriftzug auf dem S5) bleibt da auch nicht viel Wahl wo man so einen Schriftzug her bekommt.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juli 2014)

Ist Mercedes mittlerweile nicht auch komplett auf Turbo umgestiegen?


----------



## marvinj (26. Juli 2014)

Da finde ich momentan auch keinen mehr mit Kompressor. Oder ich bin blind 
Auf jeden fall wird in der S-Klasse nen V6 mit E-Motor angeboten und turbos über Turbos...


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Juli 2014)

Jep. Absolut schlimm dieser Turbowahn. Bei mir wirds über kurz oder lang ein schicker Camaro werden. Hätte schon wieder Lust auf einen Wechsel.  Aber vernünftig wäre es nicht. Vor kurzem ja erst den 2014er Verso für meine Freundin gekauft. 2.2L 177PS. Geht auch ganz gut. Ich wäre zwar beim RAV4 geblieben aber egal. ^^


----------



## McZonk (26. Juli 2014)

Man wird auf den neuen E-Triturbo von Audi gespannt sein dürfen. Könnte in der Tat endlich mal wieder ein Schritt nach vorne sein und zu einem neuen Fahrgefühl verhelfen - Das zwitschern jedenfalls die Spatzen.


----------



## fear.de (26. Juli 2014)

Naja ich kann dazu nur sagen bin jetzt übergangsweise über ein Jahr ein 99er B Corsa gefahren mit krassen 54PS und bekomme am Dienstag meinen neuen Seat Ibiza 1.2 TSI SC 30 Years mit 105PS und das unteranderem weil Seat zur zeit die Aktion hat für alles was Räder hat bekommt man 1250€.

Bei mir ist's sogar so das ich die 1250€ auf denn Kaufpreis gut geschrieben bekommen hab nur am Dienstag bekomm ich noch 1000€ in Bar und da der Corsa auch wenn er noch relativ gut da steht nichts wert ist, war das für mich ein gutes Angebot.

Und anstatt die 18990€ habe ich vor den Abzügen ein Preis von 18450€ bekommen, freu mich schon 

Corsa ist das schlimmste was man fahren kann, froh die Karre los zu sein ^^


----------



## keinnick (26. Juli 2014)

fear.de schrieb:


> Corsa ist das schlimmste was man fahren kann, froh die Karre los zu sein ^^



Glaub mir, es gibt schlimmeres. Schon mal so etwas gefahren? Fiat 126 

Ich bin mal mitgefahren, das hat mir ausgereicht.


----------



## fctriesel (26. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt nicht wie es bei der aktuellen Generation ist aber davor unterschieden sich die Audi Motoren schon in etlichen Sachen von den VW Triebwerken. Kurbeltrieb und Ventiltrieb war meist gleich, beim Rest baut Audi dann eigenen Sachen dran.


 Das stimmt doch gar nicht, ein CBB im A3 ist exakt gleich wie ein CBB im Golf. Genauso wie früher ein AFN im A4 der gleiche war wie ein AFN im Passat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ist Mercedes mittlerweile nicht auch komplett auf Turbo umgestiegen?


 Ich glaube wir haben noch 2 Motoren ohne Turbo.  Die laufen jetzt aber zum Glück auch aus.



fctriesel schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch gar nicht, ein CBB im A3 ist  exakt gleich wie ein CBB im Golf. Genauso wie früher ein AFN im A4 der  gleiche war wie ein AFN im Passat.


 Der ist mit Sicherheit nicht total identisch. Von der Motormechanik her ja, das denke ich schon.


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben noch 2 Motoren ohne Turbo.  Die laufen jetzt aber zum Glück auch aus.



Arbeitest du bei Mercedes?


----------



## fctriesel (26. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der ist mit Sicherheit nicht total identisch. Von der Motormechanik her ja, das denke ich schon.


 Und was soll der Unterschied sein wenn die Mechanik gleich ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Arbeitest du bei Mercedes?


 Jop. Nicht direkt im Werk, sondern bei einer Daimler Vertretung.



fctriesel schrieb:


> Und was soll der Unterschied sein wenn die Mechanik gleich ist?


 Einspritzsystem, Anbauteile, Luftansaugung/Aufladung, Elektrik, Abgasseite...? Es gibt am einem Motor ja noch mehr als nur die Mechanik.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Klingt nach 3-Gang Wandler  .



4 hat er, aber ziemlich mies übersetzt und selbst wenn man ihn auf der Autobahnauffahrt in den 2. zwingt, kriegt der einfach kaum Kraft. 
Ansonsten lässt die Automatik ihn auch einfach am Berg fast verrecken, wenn man nicht in L schaltet. 
Hat wer die Kiste gefahren und kann man da irgendwas falsch machen? (Handbremse ist lose )


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jop. Nicht direkt im Werk, sondern bei einer Daimler Vertretung.



Dann hätte ich da eine Frage. Stimmt es, dass die Autos bei Mercedes so schnell und extrem rosten, wenn man nicht darauf achtet? Ein Arbeitskollege meinte nämlich letztens spaßenshalber ein Benz der nicht rostet ist kein Benz. Oder darfst du über sowas nicht sprechen  ?


----------



## fctriesel (26. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einspritzsystem, Anbauteile,  Luftansaugung/Aufladung, Elektrik, Abgasseite...? Es gibt am einem Motor  ja noch mehr als nur die Mechanik.


Rumpfmotor und Nebenaggregate sind gleich. Der Rest gehört nicht zum Motor.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Man wird auf den neuen E-Triturbo von Audi gespannt sein dürfen. Könnte in der Tat endlich mal wieder ein Schritt nach vorne sein und zu einem neuen Fahrgefühl verhelfen - Das zwitschern jedenfalls die Spatzen.


 
Was soll das sein? Is da BMW nich Vorreiter mit dem M550d? Ich weiß jetzt grad nur vom neuen A7 Competition mit 326ps (+20ps in einer Art "overboost"), aber keine Ahnung ob das schon diese Triturbogeschichte is.

Der A7-Facelift sieht im Übrigen seeeeeehr sehr schick aus.


----------



## McZonk (26. Juli 2014)

Rekuperierte Energie als Kurzzeitspeicher für einen Turbo mit E-Motor. Macht dann zusätzlich am 3 Liter installiert stramme 385 PS und 750 Nm und ein Ansprechverhalten von rund 200ms bis der kleine E-Turbo Druck aufbaut. Insbesondere das sollte halt eine ganz neue Dimension für einen großen Diesel sein. Schauen wir mal wann er denn in Serie ist.... 

Audi mit neuer Turbo-Technik: Mit dem E-Lader gegen das Turboloch - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT

€: > war wohl doch nur als BiTurbo ausgelegt - hatte ich falsch im Kopf.
> Im RS5 TDI Concept arbeiten aber meines Wissens nach noch 3 Lader (Basisaggregat ist der bekannte 3.0 BiTDI erweitert um die E-Einheit).

Hihi, und die AGA mit den trapezförmigen Blenden war kein "S-Diesel"-Modell äquivalent zum BMW M, wie du mal vermutet hattest, sondern einfach Serientrimm.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2014)

Wertschätzungen, auch wenn es ein Auto ist, bitte nur im MP.

Entsprechende Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet bzw. angepasst.

Edit:



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt grad nur vom neuen A7 Competition  mit 326ps (+20ps in einer Art "overboost"), aber keine Ahnung ob das  schon diese Triturbogeschichte is.


 
Der ist ein Bi Turbo (mit Soundgenerator).


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juli 2014)

Ja, das ist tatsächlich Serientrimm. Der A8 Facelift hat die AGA auch mit dem kleinsten Motor, genauso wie der A7. Aktuell fahren getarnte A6 rum, da habe ich noch gar nicht auf die AGA geachtet, aber bei denen wirds mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Serien-AGA sein, vermute ich.

Es sieht zwar schön aus, aber bei nem A8 L mit 3.0l Diesel is es doch irgendwie to much und sieht halt wie der W12 aus. Bin den A8 L als Facelift nen Wochenende gefahren. Ist wirklich sehr angenehm zu fahren aber bei sonem Auto sitz ich doch lieber hinten . Für mich wärs fürn Alltag definitv nichts.

BTW: Sollte Audi da tatsächlich Vorreiter sein bei der Technik dann würde ihr Slogan nach langer Zeit mal wieder zu ihnen passen


----------



## Mosed (26. Juli 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Rumpfmotor und Nebenaggregate sind gleich. Der Rest gehört nicht zum Motor.


 
Natürlich zählen die Einspritzanlage, (ein Teil der) Luftführung und Abgasführung bis Turbolader zum Motor. 
Der Name Rumpfmotor sagt ja schon, dass es nur ein Teil des Motors ist. 

Zumindest in der Entwicklung zählt das alles zum Motor. Wer weiß wie man das noch definieren kann.


----------



## fctriesel (26. Juli 2014)

Ja, Einspritzanlage und Lader gehören zu den Nebenaggregaten. Ich definiere das so wie VW.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Juli 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wertschätzungen, auch wenn es ein Auto ist, bitte nur im MP.
> 
> Entsprechende Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet bzw. angepasst.
> 
> ...


 
Den scheiss Soundgenerator hat mittlerweile sogar der Golf 7 GTD drin .. Bin letztens mal einen gefahren. Als ich den Motor anschmiss und leicht losfuhr dachte ich ich hör nicht richtig.. Hört sich irgendwo zwar schon beeindruckend an aber es passt halt irgendwie auch nicht..


----------



## ich558 (26. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Den scheiss Soundgenerator hat mittlerweile sogar der Golf 7 GTD drin .. Bin letztens mal einen gefahren. Als ich den Motor anschmiss und leicht losfuhr dachte ich ich hör nicht richtig.. Hört sich irgendwo zwar schon beeindruckend an aber es passt halt irgendwie auch nicht..


 
Andere pappen sich nen anderen Auspuff drunter macht für mich keinen Unterscheid wie der Sound entsteht der Klang zählt nicht der Weg dahin


----------



## McZonk (26. Juli 2014)

... und der ist gegenüber einer guten AGA am Fremdzünder einfach synthetisch und gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> ... und der ist gegenüber einer guten AGA am Fremdzünder einfach synthetisch und gefällt mir nicht.


 
Kommt drauf an.
Ich baue mit nem Kollegen für seinen A6 2.5TDI demnächst auch eine Edelstahlabgasanlage (ohne Schalldämpfer, mit Kat und vielleicht ohne DPF). 
Die V6 Diesel können ganz ordentlich klingen, solange man die AGA mal ein bisschen aufräumt 

Beispiel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6o6E9CPhZL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4Zylinder:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xQtMTNN9V0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Ich baue mit nem Kollegen für seinen A6 2.5TDI demnächst auch eine Edelstahlabgasanlage (ohne Schalldämpfer, mit Kat und vielleicht ohne DPF).
> Die V6 Diesel können ganz ordentlich klingen, solange man die AGA mal ein bisschen aufräumt
> 
> ...



Darf man hier in Deutschland den DPF rauslassen??


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Darf man hier in Deutschland den DPF rauslassen??


 
Ist doch egal. Ist super sportlich, wenn die Schüssel qualmt wie ein Kohlekraftwerk. Freuen sich dann alle! Feinstaub juhee. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbAhfThNoco


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. Juli 2014)

Hier mal eine Frage an unsere auto Fans :
Ich bin dabei gerade ein Auto zu kaufen als Absicherung gegen Krisen, zur wahl stehen :

Mercedes W124 E240
Mercedes W210 E240/220
Mercedes W211 E240/320
Porsche 944 2.5Turbo

Es sollte möglichst Rostgeschützt und Wartungsarm sein da ich keine eigene Parkgarage besitze.
Verbrauch ist Wayne, das teil steht meistens eh still,sollte aber ohne VW Probleme durch die Alpen nach Italien fahren ab und zu (Milan) .
Der Porsche ,gibt es den mit 6 Airbags vorne? Das ist wichtig weil meine Frau öfter mal einen Borderline knall hat .
Des weiteren sollte meine Tochter Elisa ein paar Jahre platz und Sicherheit haben.
Qualitativ hochwertige Produkte anderer hersteller sind willkommen solang es nicht BMW oder VW Golf ist,bei dem Image muss ich leider flüchten.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist doch egal. Ist super sportlich, wenn die Schüssel qualmt wie ein Kohlekraftwerk. Freuen sich dann alle! Feinstaub juhee.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbAhfThNoco


 
Damit man dann 1000€+ Abgassteuer bezahlen kann


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Darf man hier in Deutschland den DPF rauslassen??


 
Nee, normalerweise nicht.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ist doch egal. Ist super sportlich, wenn die  Schüssel qualmt wie ein Kohlekraftwerk. Freuen sich dann alle! Feinstaub  juhee.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbAhfThNoco


 
Die neuen Motoren rußen so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Die Zeiten sind schon längst vorbei, in denen die Diesel der deutschen Hersteller noch stark gerußt haben.

Bei den Amis sind es of billig und falsch getunte Fahrzeuge, die so extrem rußen.

Edit:
Hier z.B. BMW Serie 1 120d - NO FAP - NO DPF - Stage 2 - Sound - YouTube kein DPF oder ähnliches drin und rußt nur minimal.
Den Feinstaub, den ein Benziner verursacht, ist ohnehin deutlich schelchter für die Umwelt, als der Ruß eines Diesels 



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Qualitativ  hochwertige Produkte anderer hersteller sind willkommen solang es nicht  BMW oder VW Golf ist,bei dem Image muss ich leider flüchten.


 
Warum dass denn  ?


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. Juli 2014)

Bmw ist für Singles und Mützen ohne Kart erfahrung  Sorry ist nur ne meinung.
Ne mal ehrlich, alle BMW Fahrer die ich kenne wurden nur arme,missbrauchte Hunde... Auch wenn ich zugebe das ihr Ego das kompensiert .
Und diese Opel Türen der Bmw 3 und 5 mag ich garnicht. Ich mag Panzer wie 911 und E klasse die wie ein Druckvakuum schliessen.
Dazu kommt das es noch kein Bmw geschafft hat die nordschleife über 30000Km zu überleben.. Zuviel wartung.
Bei VW, meist gestohlenes und Technisch vor allem Elektrisch schlechtestes deutsches Auto.
Ich bleib bei Benz und Porsche.
Sehe als alternative eigentlich nur Ford, mag blöd klingen ...Japaner auch aber diese dashboards und bevormundung


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2014)

Bleiben noch die Chinesischen Schweden .


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. Juli 2014)

Ja , Saab und Volvo ... aber in Holland bezahlen wir gewicht  Nicht sauberkeit 
Naja ... ein Italiener ist schlimmer als alle genannten,tröstet mich leider nicht weil Italien was erwartet .


----------



## Re4dt (26. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, normalerweise nicht.


Und was bringt mir ein Fahrzeug in Deutschland ohne DPF wenn ich damit nicht in den Städten fahren darf  (Umweltplakette entfällt doch dann?) oder bekommt man da eine Sondergenehmigung wenn man ordentlich was hinblecht?




45thFuchs schrieb:


> Bmw ist für Singles und Mützen ohne Kart erfahrung  Sorry ist nur ne meinung. Ne mal ehrlich, alle BMW Fahrer die ich kenne wurden nur arme,missbrauchte Hunde... Auch wenn ich zugebe das ihr Ego das kompensiert . Und diese Opel Türen der Bmw 3 und 5 mag ich garnicht. Ich mag Panzer wie 911 und E klasse die wie ein Druckvakuum schliessen. Dazu kommt das es noch kein Bmw geschafft hat die nordschleife über 30000Km zu überleben.. Zuviel wartung. Bei VW, meist gestohlenes und Technisch vor allem Elektrisch schlechtestes deutsches Auto. Ich bleib bei Benz und Porsche. Sehe als alternative eigentlich nur Ford, mag blöd klingen ...Japaner auch aber diese dashboards und bevormundung



Dann schau dir Volvo an. Volvo S80 als
Beispiel hat ein Kumpel von mir darin fühlt man sich wie in einem Panzer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Ne mal ehrlich, alle BMW Fahrer die ich kenne wurden nur arme,missbrauchte Hunde... Auch wenn ich zugebe das ihr Ego das kompensiert .


 
Das liegt aber sicher nicht an dem Fahrzeug. Wäre denen dann bestimmt mit nem anderen Fahrzeug auch passiert, sonst wäre das ein komischer Zufall 
Kommt natürluch auch drauf an, was für einen BMW man fährt. Nen E36 316i bekommt man auch schon für 500 Flocken, das kann sich nahezu jeder leisten.



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Und diese Opel Türen der Bmw 3 und 5 mag ich garnicht. Ich mag Panzer wie 911 und E klasse die wie ein Druckvakuum schliessen.


 
Da wiur gerade nach der Suche, nach einem neuen Fahrzeug sind, kann nich den Punkt ganz gut beurteilen: Die Türen von Mercedes schließen nicht satter als die von einem 3er oder 5er (C bzw. E-Klasse). Die türen von beiden Herstellern schließen sehr ähnlich. 
Meinst du mit 911 einen Porsche ? Falls ja, die türen schließen bei weitem nicht so satt wie die der vorherig genannten Fahreuge, was auch an dem geringeren Gewicht liegt. 
Bei einem Porsche wäre das sowieso der letze Punkt, der für mich wichtig wäre. Da kann ich mir auch eine E Klasse kaufen, einen Sack Zement in die Tür kippen, und mich an der herrlichen zuschmatzen Tür erfreuen 



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das es noch kein Bmw geschafft hat die nordschleife über 30000Km zu überleben.. Zuviel wartung.


 
Das überlebt kein Auto ohne Wartung, außer man gondelt mit 50 um die NoS 



Re4dt schrieb:


> Und was bringt mir ein Fahrzeug in Deutschland ohne  DPF wenn ich damit nicht in den Städten fahren darf  (Umweltplakette  entfällt doch dann?) oder bekommt man da eine Sondergenehmigung wenn man  ordentlich was hinblecht?



Den schmeißt man eigentlich nur rauß, um Klang zu gewinnen, da der DPF extrem viel Klang schluckt. Ist ja auch klar, wenn die Abgase von (angenommen) 50mm Rohr, auf 200mm Rohrdurchmesser treffen (starke Geschwindigkeitsabnahme), sich dann durch enge Lücken quetschen müssen und am Ende wieder auf 50mm Rohrdurchmesser zusammengeführt werden (Gasbeschleunigung, der Klang der Verbrennung ist aber "rausgefiltert").
Außerdem sinkt der Verbrauch, da nicht mehr freigebrannt werden muss, und der Gegendruck stark abnimmt.

Dass man in der Schadstoffklasse sinkt, ist nicht immer so. Mein Auto ist z.B. mit und ohne DPF immer Euro4.


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. Juli 2014)

Also ich kenn den Bmw 3 er und 5 er in mehreren auflagen... Die ziehn alle keinen druck in das Ohr  .
Mein Budget ist bis 5500€ noch (danach spahre ich für einen gebrauchten Panamera hybrid eine dekade,mein Traumfamilienauto)
Ich meinte die Schleife mit Wartung... (Porsche Luftgekühlt 100000Km Mercedes 200000+(E240) mit Wartung ohne grosse Technikprobleme Bmw 30 mit kabumm)
Bei 1.6 l kenn ich den Hecknichtvorhandenen Antrieb zu gut, muss deutlich über 2 sein .
Porsche 11er ist mein absoluter traum ,aber nicht bezahlbar (993 C4S = 35000+€)Und nicht familientauglich.
Der 944 war mir im auge aber wegen der zahl an Airbags und aktiven Systemen wohl nicht so die Wahl.(Meine Frau hat BLD)
Kenne sogar einen 993 der über 120 drauf hat und fast ausschliesslich für die Nordschleife ,Spa und Zolder genutzt wird.
Meine Frage ist halt vor allem : Welcher meiner genannten wagen ist technisch am besten designt für wenig Wartung ausser standard Wartung.
Nordschleife 24x im Jahr.+-


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Also ich kenn den Bmw 3 er und 5 er in mehreren auflagen... Die ziehn alle keinen druck in das Ohr  .


Ist auch heute gar nicht mehr gewollt. Die Ent- und Belüftung ist so ausgeklügelt, dass so ein Phänomen nicht mehr auftritt.



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Kenne sogar einen 993 der über 120 drauf hat und fast ausschliesslich für die Nordschleife ,Spa und Zolder genutzt wird.
> Meine  Frage ist halt vor allem : Welcher meiner genannten wagen ist technisch  am besten designt für wenig Wartung ausser standard Wartung.
> Nordschleife 24x im Jahr.+-



 Der hat dann aber schon mal alle Fahrwerkskomponenten neu bekommen und ist Motortechnisch auch nicht mehr zu 100% ok.
NoS ist Verschleiß immer locker Faktor 10-15 
Für die NoS wäre nur der von dir genannte Porsche geeignet.
Die drei Mercedes taugen vielleicht für eine ganz entspannte Runde und werden keinen Spaß machen (zumindest nicht gesehen auf Streckengebühr, Verschleiß und Sprit)
Edit: Wobei dein Budget alles andere als optimal für einen Porsche ist (Unterhalt, Verschleiß, etc. pp.)


----------



## 45thFuchs (26. Juli 2014)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, der Motor hatte noch keine Schäden  Es ist ein Luftgekühlter der rottet dir nicht unterm A.... weg.
Mercedes Taxiś leben in afrika bis 1000000Km+Diesel, Benziner bis 600000.
Und ein 240 driftet definif besser als ein 1.6 -2 liter BMW.
Der Porsche nur wenn er 6 Airbags vorne hat,und ESP . Leider sind auch die Reifen teuer wegen der Breite.

Zum 993 C4S ... Ohne scheiss, nichts ausser Bremsen ,Reifen ,Radlager ,Homokineten , Öl ,Filter ,Akku ,Tacholeuchte.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2014)

Ein Auto was kein Notlaufprogramm kennt fährt auch auf zwei Pötten ohne Abgasanlage noch weiter. Und genau das tuen die gerne zitierten Afrikanischen Taxis auch.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Naja der w224 ,w210 ,w211 ... ist ein Deutsches Taxi 
In Holland haben die Deppen nichts mit Abgas,nur Gewicht nichts weiteres.
Und mal ehrlich, Lauf oder Notlauf ist überbewertet... Lieber immer auf lauf also Elektronik raus!


----------



## dsdenni (27. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, normalerweise nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich frag mich was NO FAP bei dem Video bedeuten soll


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was NO FAP bei dem Video bedeuten soll


 
Filtre à particules = Dieselpartikelfilter 



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Und ein 240 driftet definif besser als ein 1.6 -2 liter BMW.


 
Ein Motor an sich driftet schon mal nicht.
Aber die 1,6-2l BMWs werden wohl ganz gut geeignet sein, wenn du dir mal Drift Events anguckst


----------



## Beam39 (27. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> ... und der ist gegenüber einer guten AGA am Fremdzünder einfach synthetisch und gefällt mir nicht.


 
Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben.. Wäre der Sound direkt vom Motor/ Auspuff wäre alles super, aber allein der Gedanke dass dieser Sound durch einen Soundgenerator erzeugt wird reicht dann schon aus dass ichs nicht mag..


Diesel können durchaus geil klingen, nur bedarf es da eben an Eingriffen die dann nicht mehr ganz kosher sind.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Im originalzustand eher nicht? Die brauchen schon im 2en Gang eher die Kupplung als das Pedal.
Gründe sind Moment und einfache PS. Die wartung ist auch zu viel vom guten, bin kein Fan davon. 
Ich hab die 3er (bis 2.0 4 Cylinder)auch noch nie eine 11 über den 2en Gang hinaus ziehen gesehen,also da wo es sinnvoll wäre in machen fällen...
Die Qualität von 10-20 Jahre alten ist sowas von durchgetreten das lohnt sich nicht.
Sind halt Kinder/Angeberautos und meistens auch so behandelt, ein Benz von einem Opa ist oft deutlich frischer auf der Brust und im Motorraum (Kompression)
Ich tendiere vor allem zwichen den 2,2/2,4/3,2Litern , Obwohl der E320 merkbar einen zu schweren Motor für gutes Handling auf zb. Speedbrakern hat.
Bmw passt einfach nicht in mein Image... Das ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund noch bevor alle Nachteile gelistet sind.
Und M klingt genau wie AMG nach Traumschiff surprise... Brauch ich nicht dann lieber einen Porsche .


----------



## dsdenni (27. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Filtre à particules = Dieselpartikelfilter
> 
> Ein Motor an sich driftet schon mal nicht.
> Aber die 1,6-2l BMWs werden wohl ganz gut geeignet sein, wenn du dir mal Drift Events anguckst



Ok danke da wär ich im Leben nicht rauf gekommen


----------



## riedochs (27. Juli 2014)

Ist Start/Stop Automatik eigentlich TüV/AU relevant?


----------



## McZonk (27. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ist Start/Stop Automatik eigentlich TüV/AU relevant?


 Dauerhaft kann man die Start/Stopp nicht deaktiveren, da sie afaik eben für die bei der Zulassung berücksichtigeten Verbauchs-/Emissionswerte maßgebend ist und damit Bestandteil der gültigen Betriebserlaubnis darstellt.


----------



## McZonk (27. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Ich baue mit nem Kollegen für seinen A6 2.5TDI demnächst auch eine Edelstahlabgasanlage (ohne Schalldämpfer, mit Kat und vielleicht ohne DPF).
> Die V6 Diesel können ganz ordentlich klingen, solange man die AGA mal ein bisschen aufräumt


Absolut ohne Frage, ich ich dachte aber wir unterhalten uns über Lösungen an Serien-FZ.


----------



## Mosed (27. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei den Amis sind es of billig und falsch getunte Fahrzeuge, die so extrem rußen.



Kleiner Irrtum: Die tunen die mit Absicht so! Es macht denen Spass alles schwarz vollzuqualmen.




45thFuchs schrieb:


> Bmw ist für Singles und Mützen ohne Kart erfahrung  Sorry ist nur ne meinung.
> Ne mal ehrlich, alle BMW Fahrer die ich kenne wurden nur arme,missbrauchte Hunde... Auch wenn ich zugebe das ihr Ego das kompensiert


 
Du solltest von ein paar Dorfdeppen mit ihren alten Schüsseln nicht auf alle anderen schließen. 
Die neuen 3er, 5er, 7er oder den ganzen Rest in der Preiskategorie wird wohl kaum von armen Leuten gekauft. 

Gerade bei älteren BMWs finden sich (eventuell) viele Deppen unter den Fahrern. Ich sehe da auch so manchen Kandidaten. Endlich kann man sich nen BMW leisten und meint dann cool zu fahren...
Natürlich gibt es auch unter den betuchten BMW Fahrern Idioten, die völlig bescheuert fahren. Es gibt aber auch mehr als genug, die vernünftig fahren. Es fallen halt primär die negativen auf. Und da BMWs nahezu immer gut motorisiert sind, ist es halt einfacher mit denen aggressiv zu fahren.

Man sollte halt nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Auch wenn das manchmal etwas schwer fällt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dauerhaft kann man die Start/Stopp nicht deaktiveren, da sie afaik eben für die bei der Zulassung berücksichtigeten Verbauchs-/Emissionswerte maßgebend ist und damit Bestandteil der gültigen Betriebserlaubnis darstellt.


 
Kann man sich aber codieren lassen.
Ich hab bei mir das Start-Stop Memory codiert, d.h. wenn man die Taste zum manuellen deaktivieren drückt, dann bleibt die SSA immer aus, auch beim Abstellen des Autos und beim anschließend wieder Starten.


----------



## McZonk (27. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kann man sich aber codieren lassen.
> Ich hab bei mir das Start-Stop Memory codiert, d.h. wenn man die Taste zum manuellen deaktivieren drückt, dann bleibt die SSA immer aus, auch beim Abstellen des Autos und beim anschließend wieder Starten.


 Möglich ist vieles - aber sicherlich nicht offiziell.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Naja, ich werde mit BMW nicht glücklich leider und setze meine liebe allgemein auf die Stuttgarter Fahrzeuge.
Recht hast du ja ,aber als verheiratet und mit Kindern ist das Image einfach unpassend (den E46 hab ich mir angeguckt eben, ist nicht wie ein Benz nach gleicher zeit)
Hinzu kommt das ich durchaus auch manchmal ruhig vor mich hin cruisen will ,dafür scheint mir ein w124/210 E240 Stufenheck wie gemacht.
Die 180/200/220 denen fehlt noch Dampf leider (Allgemeines Benziner problem Drehmoment, und Diesel ist in Holland sündhaft teuer fürs rumstehn bei 5000-15000Km/Jahr)
Fehlt nur noch die Probefahrt im 280, der E320 war auf Bumps schon spürbar zu schwer auf der Vorderachse was zum Bremsen zwingt.
Jetzt ist meine Hauptfrage weil das mit dem 944 hat sich gegessen:
Welcher ist zuverlässiger, Der W124 oder 210? Die Taxibetriebe sagen der erste 210 hatte hier und da seine Macken?
Worauf muss man beim 240 besonders achten in den angegebenen Modellen ausser Rost beim 210?
Budget 5500 also ein w211 vielleicht ? bis jetzt wahren alle im Budget auf 250000km und abgenagt wie Omas Auto.

Wichtig ist auch 4rad oder nicht? 2-4x im Jahr nach Milan via Schweiz und Alpen.
Und noch ne blöde frage, könnte die Kombi version den schweren Motor des 320 kompensieren mit neutralerem Handling?

Grüsse aus dem Eifelnahen Kerkrade


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2014)

Oh je, es sind Ferien...


----------



## watercooled (27. Juli 2014)

Verkehr?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich da eine Frage. Stimmt es, dass die Autos bei Mercedes so schnell und extrem rosten, wenn man nicht darauf achtet? Ein Arbeitskollege meinte nämlich letztens spaßenshalber ein Benz der nicht rostet ist kein Benz. Oder darfst du über sowas nicht sprechen  ?


 Manche Daimler haben ein wenig Probleme mit Rost, das war ja auch schon groß genug in den Autozeitungen. Ich denke das hat aber jeder Hersteller, bei Daimler wurde es nur total breitgeteten. Ich sag es mal so: Wir schweißen aktuell im Jahr 1-2 Autos wegen Rost. Früher waren es locker 100.  Heutige Autos rosten dir normalerweise nicht mehr unterm Arsch weg, außer du fährst damit durch die Nordsee.



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Mercedes W124 E240
> Mercedes W210 E240/220
> Mercedes W211 E240/320
> Porsche 944 2.5Turbo


 Wie kommst du denn zu so einer Auswahl?  3 Taxis und ein Sportwagen, welchen soll ich nehmen? 



McZonk schrieb:


> Dauerhaft kann man die Start/Stopp nicht  deaktiveren, da sie afaik eben für die bei der Zulassung  berücksichtigeten Verbauchs-/Emissionswerte maßgebend ist und damit  Bestandteil der gültigen Betriebserlaubnis darstellt.


 Doch kann man. Mercedes C-Klasse W205. Da kann der Fahrer Start Stop Kacke dauerhaft deaktivieren.



riedochs schrieb:


> Ist Start/Stop Automatik eigentlich TüV/AU relevant?


 Kommt auf das Auto an. Solange er keinen abgasrelevanten Fehler setzt, nein. Nicht alle Autos benötigen Start Stop um ihre Abgasgrenzwerte einzuhalten. Wenn er die AU besteht guckt auch kein Tüv Prüfer ob Start Stop funktioniert.


----------



## McZonk (27. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Mercedes C-Klasse W205. Da kann der Fahrer Start Stop Kacke dauerhaft deaktivieren.


Kann vielleicht der Sport+-Modus der Agility Select - aber schon mal versucht individuell selbst in anderen Fahrprogrammen wie Eco die S/S abzuschalten/konfigurieren? Viel Erfolg dabei. PS: Sicherung ziehen ist effektiver 

Oder haben sie das jetzt nachträglich gebracht? Wäre mir jedenfalls neu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2014)

Ja wenn man auf Sport+ stellt bleibt es aus und er ändert das auch von alleine nicht zurück. ...welche Sicherung würdest du denn ziehen und das zu deaktivieren? Das legt immer nen Fehler ab. Das geht wesendlich eleganter.


----------



## McZonk (27. Juli 2014)

Und wenn ich jetzt eben nicht im Sport+, sondern normalen oder Öko-Modus dahingleiten will? Kann ich das Ding eben doch nicht dauerhaft abstellen, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2014)

Als Fahrer nein, als Mechaniker schon.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Naja ,die Auswahl viel bei mir ,nicht aber meiner 2en hälfte eher auf den Porsche .
Der ist aber raus,6 Airbags, Abs ,Esp und Traktionskontrolle ist fehlanzeige.
Die Taxiś sind also die einzigen womit ich dann noch leben kann.
Über den rost ,der w124 ist ziemlich robust und bei W210 sollte man immer suchen unter den Türen und Fensterdichtungen.
Problem: W124 mit 6 Airbags sind nur im letzten Facelift zu haben glaube ich.


----------



## McZonk (27. Juli 2014)

Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt sind, dass es eben doch nicht Fahrzustandunabhängig vom Fahrer individuell abgestellt werden kann. Beim W205 lass ich es mal als Workaround gelten.

BTW muss man dazu nicht mal Mechaniker sein, es reicht schon das entsprechende Equipemnt zu Hause zu haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Naja ,die Auswahl viel bei mir ,nicht aber meiner 2en hälfte eher auf den Porsche .
> Der ist aber raus,6 Airbags, Abs ,Esp und Traktionskontrolle ist fehlanzeige.
> Die Taxiś sind also die einzigen womit ich dann noch leben kann.
> Über den rost ,der w124 ist ziemlich robust und bei W210 sollte man immer suchen unter den Türen und Fensterdichtungen.
> Problem: W124 mit 6 Airbags sind nur im letzten Facelift zu haben glaube ich.


 Wozu braucht man 6 Airbags?  Rennfahrzeuge haben nicht einen einzigen Airbag, sind aber um ein vielfaches sicherer als Serienautos. Wenn du so auf Sicherheit aus bist, dann musst du ein Auto mit Käfig fahren.



McZonk schrieb:


> BTW muss man dazu nicht mal Mechaniker sein, es  reicht schon das entsprechende Equipemnt zu Hause zu haben.


 Wer hat keinen Schraubendreher, Lötgerät, Seitenschneider und ein Stück Kabel?  Eventuell sogar nur einen Schraubendreher und einen 10er Maul.


----------



## Exception (27. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde mit BMW nicht glücklich leider und setze meine liebe allgemein auf die Stuttgarter Fahrzeuge.
> Recht hast du ja ,aber als verheiratet und mit Kindern ist das Image einfach unpassend (den E46 hab ich mir angeguckt eben, ist nicht wie ein Benz nach gleicher zeit)
> Hinzu kommt das ich durchaus auch manchmal ruhig vor mich hin cruisen will ,dafür scheint mir ein w124/210 E240 Stufenheck wie gemacht.
> Die 180/200/220 denen fehlt noch Dampf leider (Allgemeines Benziner problem Drehmoment, und Diesel ist in Holland sündhaft teuer fürs rumstehn bei 5000-15000Km/Jahr)
> ...


Wo siehst du denn den großen Unterschied zwischen E280 und E320? Der Motor ist im großen und ganzen der Gleiche, bis auf die 20 PS Leistungsunterschied. Einen W124 würde ich einem W210 unbedingt vorziehen, letzterer hat ein starkes Rostproblem, und das nicht nur obenrum. 
Ich selber fahre einen W211, der ist allerdings erst ab Modellpflege (mopf) 2006 empfehlenswert, weil da die SBC Bremse abgeschafft und durch eine normale Bremsanlage ersetzt wurde. Die SBC hat ein Verfallsdatum in Form eines Zählers,  der die Bremsvorgänge zählt.  Ist der Zähler voll, muss die SBC Einheit getauscht werden,  ist ziemlich kostenintensiv.
Daher ist der 211er nicht unbedingt ein Low Budget Tip, denn ab Mopf ist er noch zu teuer.  Sonst ist er durchaus robust,  abgesehen vom 200Kompressor, der hat ein Steuerkettenproblem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> abgesehen vom 200Kompressor, der hat ein Steuerkettenproblem.


 Der gute 271er Motor.  Solange die Nockenwellenversteller noch Zähne haben alles halb so wild. Man sollte halt nicht fahren bis die Kette aufgibt, sondern einfach mal vorher eine neue einziehen lassen. Dann entstehen auch keine hohen Kosten.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Ich habe Frau und Tochter...
Danke für die Tipps zum W124 bis 211 ,ich hoffe ich finde einen im guten zustand und ohne Käfig .
Soll ja auch als Raststätte gedacht sein ab und zu.
Der Gedanke Kompressor hat sich somit auch erledigt, es sollte möglichst Langstreckentauglich und Wartungskostenarm sein. 
Ist nur noch das Problem einen mit 6 Airbags ,Leder und voller Hütte zu finden .
Ich glaube wir werden den Wagen so lange lieben bis das Geld und Einkommen für einen gebrauchten Panamera Hybrid endlich reicht.

Welcher Motor ist am meisten zu empfehlen bei den Benzinern in Leistungsgewicht ,bei Akzeptabler laufleistung?(der Cdi ist leider 340€ fürs Stillstehn im kwartal +60 Versicherung im monat .Obwohl das Drehmoment mir immer schon angenehmer war als reine Pferde)
Und ist der 4rad brauchbar ,also auch im Unterhalt?


----------



## crae (27. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal Leute, hat von euch eigentlich wer ne Rennlizenz? Bin grad bei meinem Führerschein (bald fertig) und hab mir überlegt dannach gleich ne A-Lizenz dranzuhängen (bin 18). Hat da vielleicht wer Erfahrungen, die er mit mir teilen möchte?
Wieso will ich das überhaupt machen? Ich durfte leider bisher nicht so schnell fahren, max 160 und das auch nicht so lang^^ ....aber es ist, als hätte man immer gepennt und würde zum ersten mal aufwachen, kann es nicht besser beschreiben. Macht auf jeden Fall hammer Spaß. Kann man mit nix vergleichen.
Und der zweite Punkt ist, dass ich zwar schon gerne schneller fahren möchte, dabei aber nicht wie auf der Autobahn andere Leute gefährden möchte. 
Bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit: Du Milchbubi oder so, ich will nicht Möchtegernraser werden und nicht mit 100 durch die 50-iger-Zone, sondern mein das wirklich ernst und ich will wirklich keine anderen gefährden dabei.

mfg, crae


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Die Lizenz ist Geldverschwendung.
Probier dich im 2Takt Go-kart,danach kannst du günstig auf die Nordschleife oder auch ohne Lizenz an Bergrennen teilnehmen.
Dagegen ist die FIA Frauensport ,und es gibt noch einen Endbaum als Bonus und keine Kindersandkästen.
Bezahlbar ist es auch und jedes Auto darf mal ran.
Und mal richtig geil, sie Fahren auch bei Nacht!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2014)

Für Bergrennen, Slalom usw. braucht man eine Lizenz, Minimum ist eine Tageslizenz 
Die A-Lizenz als Fahranfänger halte ich für übertrieben, denn dort wo man diese braucht, wird's Fahrzeugtechnisch schon teuer (u.U. Wagenpass, vorgeschriebene Sicherheitsfeatures wie FIA Gurte, Helm, Sitze, Käfig).


----------



## keinnick (27. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir werden den Wagen so lange lieben bis das Geld und Einkommen für einen gebrauchten Panamera Hybrid endlich reicht.
> 
> Welcher Motor ist am meisten zu empfehlen bei den Benzinern in Leistungsgewicht ,bei Akzeptabler laufleistung?(der Cdi ist leider 340€ fürs Stillstehn im kwartal +60 Versicherung im monat .Obwohl das Drehmoment mir immer schon angenehmer war als reine Pferde)
> Und ist der 4rad brauchbar ,also auch im Unterhalt?



Und was erwartest Du so an Kosten für einen "stillstehenden" Panamera? Wenn Dir der Unterhalt für so einen Benz schon zu viel ist, dann solltest Du den Panamera vielleicht überdenken.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Mein Lohn steigt, und träume sollten nicht vom Geld abhängig sein.
Solang ich nicht viele Kilometer mache ist es Steuertechnisch sogar bezahlbar.
Wieso sollte mir der Unterhalt zuviel sein bei einem Benz? Das ist kein Golf der dauernd einen an der Elektroklatsche hat?
Dazu ist der Panamera ein Nutzwagen,also wird einen grösseren Wertverlust aufweisen als der 911er.
Ich sag ja ,der 320 ist nur wegen dem Speedbrakerhandling ein no go ,nicht aber bei verbrauch oder fast nicht vorhandener Wartung ausserhalb des standards.
Und in Holland kann man sogar eine 20 jahre alte S klasse noch bezahlen .
Leider keine Diesel oder erst ab 25 Jahren,dann kosten sie stolze 10 euro im jahr Strassensteuer


----------



## watercooled (27. Juli 2014)

Kann es sein das du ziemlich viele Vorurteile hast?


----------



## keinnick (27. Juli 2014)

Weil Du geschrieben hast: _"Cdi ist leider 340€ fürs Stillstehn im kwartal +60 Versicherung im Monat" _

 Ich denke nicht, dass Du mit einem Porsche weniger zahlen wirst. Aber jeder wie er mag. Ein Panamera ist allerdings definitiv kein günstiges Vergnügen.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> *Mein Lohn steigt, und träume sollten nicht vom Geld abhängig sein.
> Solang ich nicht viele Kilometer mache ist es Steuertechnisch sogar bezahlbar.*


 
"Steuerttechnisch" weiß ich nicht wie das in Holland ist.
Aber wie sieht das eigentlich "Versicherungstechnisch" aus, ein porsche panamera wird in der Beziehung sogar einen neuen S500 übertreffen.
Ganz zu schweigen von einfachen Reparaturen, allein für neue Bremsscheiben + Beläge kannst du da schonmal locker 1-2 Monatslöhne einrechnen.

Mal davon ab darf natürlich jeder Träume haben, aber wenn ich einen Traumwagen kaufe.....will ich ihn auch fahren und nicht nur in der garage betrachten.


----------



## Exception (27. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der gute 271er Motor.  Solange die Nockenwellenversteller noch Zähne haben alles halb so wild. Man sollte halt nicht fahren bis die Kette aufgibt, sondern einfach mal vorher eine neue einziehen lassen. Dann entstehen auch keine hohen Kosten.


Hm ja, die Kettenräder der Nockenwellen laufen aber dann auch ganz gern mal ein, dann hat man schon Teilekosten von > 2000.-€

 Ich empfehle den 200K jedenfalls nicht guten  Gewissens weiter.

Dem fragenden würde ich einen Audi C4 Avant S4 oder S6 nahelegen. Allrad, Platz, Leistung und der 5ender hält bei guter Pflege, nur bei den Airbags wirds eng.

Thema NS, ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen mein Schiff mit Spaß über den Kurs zu prügeln, der Benz ist einfach zu steif und zu schwer.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Ja,leider Ex-KFZ Mechaniker...jetzt Kraftwagenfahrer.
Erfahrung hab ich also .
Vater ,Golf6 (Schrott.)
Mutter Citroen C4 (Nach 2 jahren ausgeblichener und rottender Schrott)
Onkel 1 Panamera (Kinderkrankheitsschrott aber so hübsch!)
Onkel 2 Passat CC (Geht noch ,aber elektrik aka VW...)
Onkel 3 A6 (Man rate es )
Tante 1 (Passat Kölner Polizei V6D.. ist annehmbar so)
Oma und Opa W123 (Seit erscheinen im besitz,nie was dran aber nur 120k runter)
Kamerad W201 C180 kombi volle Hütte und den neuen als taxi.(220K und Erwartungsgemäss wie neu.)
Ich will halt das beste was es gebraucht so gibt für mein Geld.
Hinzu ist meine Frau etwas Kamikaze manchmal,und bei dem Fahrzeugalter was ich mir leisten kann sind nur wenige so sicher.
Warum wohl die Taxifahrer drauf schwören, die hassen den Passat DSG und den Crafter verfluchen sie 
Und da befürchte ich das die stuttgarter noch eine weile vorn bleiben so mal als weiteres Vorurteil.
Und ja ,der Panamera wird was kosten dessen bin ich mir bewusst.Mit 2 Einkommen aber vertretbar und bald zuhauf teile am Schrottplatz.In Kerkrade fahren schon allein mehr als 5 Stück.
Thema NS , recht hast du aber zur Not geht es noch weil wenigstens Heck oder 4rad Antrieb drin ist .
Und Komfortabel segeln tut er auch bei bedarf, der Hintern meiner Frau motzt halt gern


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2014)

Und ihr wollt nur für ein Auto arbeiten ?
Es gibt da durchaus wichtigere Dinge.
Und vom Panamera wird es niemals "zuhauf Teile am Schrottplatz" geben, und wenn es Teile gibt, werden diese trotzdem sehr teuer sein.
Alleine ein normaler Service ist schon sehr, sehr teuer, vom Unterhalt mal abgesehen.
Ich kenne viele, die ein recht hohes Einkommen haben (wir in der Familie dazu gezählt), und allen ist ein Porsche bislang zu teuer.
Das Geld wäre zwar da, man kann es aber in andere Sachen deutlich sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Naja, es ist ein kompromiss... ich will Sport sie Komfort und der kampf ging los.
2017 kommt ja der mini Panamera .
Es ist btw das Einkommen meiner Frau das es relatif egal macht, erstmal ist die Hypothek aber dran .
Und ich brauch auch Weiterbildung, Fahrer wirds im Berufstransport bald eh nicht mehr geben aber ich geniesse es solang es geht.
Sollte es mal knapp werden dann halt in die Toscana, da werden reiche immer reicher  Das system gefällt mir trotzdem nicht so .


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ein kompromiss... ich will Sport sie Komfort und der kampf ging los.


 
Was hat der Panamera mit Sport zu tun? Nur weil da Porsche draufsteht? Das Marketing scheint zu funktionieren...


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was hat der Panamera mit Sport zu tun? Nur weil da Porsche draufsteht? Das Marketing scheint zu funktionieren...



Für ein Alltagsauto im normalen Straßenverkehr mehr als ausreichen sportlich


----------



## watercooled (27. Juli 2014)

Ich finde den Panamera so bildschön... Verstehe gar nicht warum immer so viele gegen den wettern.


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde den Panamera so bildschön... Verstehe gar nicht warum immer so viele gegen den wettern.



Die meisten wollen ihn einfach nicht gut finden weil er ja angeblich kein richtige Porsche ist und blablabla. Diese Leute sind meist aber auch pauschal gegen alles neue.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde den Panamera so bildschön... Verstehe gar nicht warum immer so viele gegen den wettern.



Ich find das kommende Facelift von dem sieht ganz akzeptabel aus. Aber sonst


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Hauptsache das Dashboard  von innen kann man ihn als Fahrer leicht mit dem 911er verwechseln.


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Juli 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Für ein Alltagsauto im normalen Straßenverkehr mehr als ausreichen sportlich


 
Naja, so gesehen ist praktisch jedes Mittelklasseauto sportlich genug.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Uhm ,es ist ein Oberklasse wagen oder auch sportlicher Konkurrent der S-klasse.
Und die sind normal deutlich lahmer bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Captn (27. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und ihr wollt nur für ein Auto arbeiten ?



Ich würde sogar behaupten, der Porsche kommt günstiger im Unterhalt, als ein Benz.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar behaupten, der Porsche kommt günstiger im Unterhalt, als ein Benz.


 
Und worauf beruht diese Aussage? Wenn man nen Porsche immer in einer Vertragswerkstatt warten lassen will dann zahlst du dich für jeden Scheiss dumm und dämlich. Natürlich kann man sich, in Zeiten wie diesen, die Teile für nen Bruchteil des Neupreises besorgen und in einer ordentlichen freien Werkstatt alles, für die hälfte der normalen anfallenden Kosten, machen lassen. Dann erlischt aber jegliche Garantie/ Kulanz und im Falle eines großen Schadens guckt man dann in die Röhre.

Außerdem glaube ich kaum dass sich nen Porschefahrer Sorgen um Wartungskosten macht. Wobei Porsche im Vergleich noch recht human sein soll.

Wenn man sich bei nem Auto vor dem Kauf um die Wartungskosten Sorgen macht, sollte man es sein lassen. Und mit sorgen meine ich nicht Gedanken drum zu machen, das sollte eigentlich jeder. Wenn mir jemand sagt er macht sich bei einer Fahrzeuganschaffung keinerlei Gedanken um Unterhaltskosten hat entweder keine Ahnung wie er mit Geld umgehen soll oder ausreichend davon, wobei letztere Gruppe das eher tut (von den Reichen lernt man das Sparen ).


----------



## Captn (27. Juli 2014)

Das mit der Wartung stimmt allerdings, aber vielleicht sollte man dann seinen Fahrstil überdenken .

Um aber zu deiner Frage zu kommen. Ein Kollege von mir, ist, als er noch Fahranfänger war zu seinem Versicherungsheini gegangen, weil er wissen wollte, welches Auto die geringsten Unterhaltskosten hätte. Als Antwort kamen dann Autos wie Porsche 911, Lambhorghini Gallardo, usw.. Er dachte er hört nicht richtig . Der Versicherungsfritze meinte aber, dass man bei solchen Autos vergleichsweise sehr geringe Steuern zahlt, weil nur sehr wenige Leute solch ein Auto fahren. Nen 3er BMW oder eben sonen Taxi Benz gibt es zu hauf.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Juli 2014)

Das kann man nur vom Luftgekühlten sagen. 
Die Wassergekühlten rotten wie alle anderen auch von innen nach aussen weg, ausser der Abgasanlage tut sich das nicht viel im Vergleich zum Benz.
Die Haltbarkeit ist halt bei beiden Herstellern top, das tut sich wenig.
Und wenn mal was kaputt geht was nicht oft passiert,sind sie beide mal Sauteuer.
Genau da liegt der trick im vergleich zu anderen Herstellern,durch die Seltenheit von Defekten sind auf dauer die Kosten noch auszuhalten.
Der Citroen C4D ist nach 2 jahren schon fast schrottreif:
Der lack ist ausgeblichen
Rost unter dem Lack 
2x neue Bremsscheiben+Beläge! (für 120km/h entworfen, Mama mag 190)
Startet oft nicht mit Warnmeldungen ,10 min später dann doch und die Warnungen sind weg.
Notprogramm oft aktif (garantie ist jetzt zuende,und es ist teuer)
Weitere kleinigheiten.
Auf 10 Jahre gesehn kostet der also soviel wie eine C klasse ,obwohl er neu nur 16000€ war.
Vor allem die verlorenen Arbeitsstunden sind problematisch,abwesenheit kostet Jobs.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das mit der Wartung stimmt allerdings, aber vielleicht sollte man dann seinen Fahrstil überdenken .
> 
> Um aber zu deiner Frage zu kommen. Ein Kollege von mir, ist, als er noch Fahranfänger war zu seinem Versicherungsheini gegangen, weil er wissen wollte, welches Auto die geringsten Unterhaltskosten hätte. Als Antwort kamen dann Autos wie Porsche 911, Lambhorghini Gallardo, usw.. Er dachte er hört nicht richtig . Der Versicherungsfritze meinte aber, dass man bei solchen Autos vergleichsweise sehr geringe Steuern zahlt, weil nur sehr wenige Leute solch ein Auto fahren. Nen 3er BMW oder eben sonen Taxi Benz gibt es zu hauf.


 
Keine Ahnung bei welcher Versicherung dein Kollege war, aber die von dir aufgezählten Fahrzeuge werden als "Exoten" geführt, bedeutet die werden bei Versicherungen nicht klassifiziert sodass jedem Versicherer überlassen ist wie hoch er die Versicherung stuft. Dass kann dann von 2000€ VK bis hin zu 20.000€ und mehr gehen.

Keine Versicherung der Welt wird dir nen Gallardo o.Ä. für 1000€ VK im Jahr versichern, egal wie wenig davon rumfahren. Lass mal jemanden damit nen etwas stärkeren Auffahrunfall machen, da bist du gleich bei mehreren 10.000€. Allein die Motorhaube von ner Viper SRT10 kostet unlackiert 20.000€, mal so als Beispiel.

Was haben die Steuern mit der Versicherung zu tun? Wieso sollte ich für nen Gallardo mit 5l Hubraum vergleichsweise weniger zahlen als für nen Mercedes mit 5l Hubraum? Das wird alles mit pro 100cm³ mal x € (hab keine Zahl um Kopf) gerechnet, keine Ahnung wieso die weniger Steuern zahlen sollten..

Wieviele Autos gefahren werden spielt durchaus ne Rolle - klar. Aber nicht bei Exoten. Mittlerweile zahlt man bei Dieselfahrzeugen richtig Aufschlag und Fahrer mit großen Motoren zahlen meist deutlich weniger.


----------



## Hitman-47 (28. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was haben die Steuern mit der Versicherung zu tun? Wieso sollte ich für nen Gallardo mit 5l Hubraum vergleichsweise weniger zahlen als für nen Mercedes mit 5l Hubraum? Das wird alles mit pro 100cm³ mal x € (hab keine Zahl um Kopf) gerechnet, keine Ahnung wieso die weniger Steuern zahlen sollten..


 
Ich glaub er hat schon das ein oder andre mal erwähnt dass er aus Holland kommt bzw. zumindest dort wohnt, dort kann es vielleicht schon etwas anders aussehen als hier in Deutschland.
Aber selbst wenn diese Exoten billiger in der Steuer sind, ich glaube diese Ersparnis reißts beim Unterhalt auch nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Uhm ,es ist ein Oberklasse wagen oder auch sportlicher Konkurrent der S-klasse.
> Und die sind normal deutlich lahmer bei anderen Herstellern.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Von der Motorisierung her haben alle diese Böcke ordentlich Dampf bzw. es gibt zumindest Modelle mit vergleichbarer Motorisierung. Die tun sich dann auch alle nicht viel. Geradeaus können die alle schnell und in der Kurve ist halt das Fahrzeuggewicht hinderlich - sportlich ist da jedenfalls anders.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2014)

Ich denke mal er hat Steuer und Versicherungsbetrag vertauscht, in der Tat sind Sportwagen wie Porsche, Ferrari und Co vergleichsweise "günstig". Die günstigesten Autos sind es aber trotzdem bei weitem nicht, das sind dann Autos die keine Leistung haben und niemand fahren will z.B. Seat Arosa, Suzuki Baleo usw.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2014)

Haftpflicht für Luxusautos ist wirklich billiger als die vom durchschnitts-Golf. Was einfach daran liegt dass damit weniger Unfälle gebaut werden. Kasko sieht schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er hat Steuer und Versicherungsbetrag vertauscht, in der Tat sind Sportwagen wie Porsche, Ferrari und Co vergleichsweise "günstig". Die günstigesten Autos sind es aber trotzdem bei weitem nicht, das sind dann Autos die keine Leistung haben und niemand fahren will z.B. Seat Arosa, Suzuki Baleo usw.


 
Ich habe aus Interesse gerade mal ein Versicherungsvergleich gemacht.
SF12 (35%), 30.000km im Jahr, TK+VK (150€, 500€ Selbstbeteiligung), kein fahrer unter 25, kein weiterer Fahrer angegeben (mit wirds teuer), keine Kinder, Jahreswagen, Barkauf
Nutzung nur privat, keine regulierten Schäden in den letzten 3 Jahren, Vorversicherung vorhanden --> insgesamt ist das eine günstige Konstellation. 

Golf VII Kombi Diesel (150PS)     = 590 - 870€
Astra Biturbo Diesel (194PS)      = 630 - 900€ 
Porsche Panamera GTS (430PS) = 1700 - 3300€
Mercedes S500 (435PS)           = 1400 - 2500€
Mitsu EVO 10                          = 1900 - 3200€
Corvette C6 (436PS)                =1500 - 2500€
Lamborghini                            = nicht möglich

Zu bedenken ist, dass man sich nicht unbedingt die Günstigste nehmen sollte, da es hier einige Pferdefüße gibt. (keine freie Werkstattwahl, Marderbiss nicht abgedeckt, und eventeuell für Porsche und Benz interessant --> Sonderausstattung nur bis maximal 5000€ versichert)
Auffällig ist die Abhängigkeit an gefahrenen Kilometern z.B: bei 15.000km sinken die Beitrage von Golf, Astra, Corvette um ca. 20%......bei den anderen sinken diese nur um 5-10%


----------



## Beam39 (28. Juli 2014)

Naja, wer lässt nen Supersportler schon Haftpflicht versichern? Is ja klar dass die da günstiger sind, da machts halt die Kasko die dann bei Unfällen, Diebstahl oder Vandalismus greift.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juli 2014)

@Beam

Überleg mal du hättest nur Haftpflicht und fährst dann durch einen Hagelschauer....mit deinem Panamera o.ä.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Juli 2014)

Dann muss ich entweder deutlich zu viel Geld haben oder ich pflege grundsätzlich einen riskanten Lebensstil


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. Juli 2014)

Teuer... aber machbar .
Jedoch muss es nicht immer der dickste  sein,das spahrt schon mal einen haufen geld .Trotzdem kann man bei  Sportwagen schnell auch 5000€ loswerden. 
Ohje ,da vergleicht tatsächlich einer AMG / Mpower / Turbo mit nem S-350 / A8 /7er  (Das sind oberklasse wagen)  U.a  .
Wenn  das erstgenannte nicht sportlich ist weiss ich es auch nicht. Und über  Gewicht lässt sich streiten ich mag halt keine 900kg Selbstlenker mit  Windservo .


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Und über Gewicht lässt sich streiten ich mag halt keine 900kg Selbstlenker mit Windservo .



Na dann müsste für dich ja ein Maybach der ultimative Sportwagen sein... Sauschwer und dennoch mit sehr ordentlichen Beschleunigungswerten 

Gewicht macht halt jegliche "Sportwagenambitionen" zunichte, dazu noch nen relativ hohen Schwerpunkt und dann kann auch ein Dampfhammermotor keinen Sportwagen mehr zaubern. Der Windservo wird im übrigen durch die Schwerpunktlage bei nem richtigen Sportwagen entschärft.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Juli 2014)

Mit wem redest du? @Fuchs?


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juli 2014)

@Fuchs
"Machbar" ist so einiges, wenn ich wollte könnte ich mir auch einen gebrauchten SL55 vor die Tür Stellen, und damit jeden Tag 100km zur Arbeit fahren.
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab keinen Bock soviel Kohle für einen fahrbaren Untersatz rauszuschmeißen. (inkl. der Unterhaltung)
Somal die Kisten auch keine Wertanlage mehr darstellen, als Wertanlage "lohnen" sich meist nur richtige Exoten --> die man am besten auch nicht fahren sollte. (Koenigsegg, Pagani, carerra gt)

Muss aber jeder selber wissen, was er mit seinem Geld macht.....ich würds lieber in dein Kind investieren oder in einen schicke Wohnung/Haus.....oder einfach mal für schlechte Zeiten etwas zurücklegen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. Juli 2014)

@Zappaesk...
Und nein ein Panamera ist ein Sportwagen .Der lenkt auch wesentlich besser als die Konkurrenz!
Wenn du noch nie mitgefahren bist kannst du es auch nicht wissen
Und der Schwerpunkt liegt auch sehr tief also schau ihn dir nochmal genauer an,der verheizt das meiste von dem was du wahrscheinlich Sportwagen nennst.
 Ist halt ein Porsche und kein 4 Cylinder mit Sportaufkleber.Dazu kommt das er nicht nur wie ein Sportbrett aber auch wie eine limo (frau hat das gern) fahren kann.
Das können die kleinen oder leichten alle nicht so toll, los gehts ab +-1300kg obwohl selbst das noch gern als unkomfortabel empfunden wird .
Mein Onkel besitzt den 4s mit voller Hütte(1e Modellreihe) ,auch der geht schon gut zur Sache.
Die Kinder und ich ertragen dann auch mal nicht selbst Fahren zu dürfen (  hätte nie gedacht das das geht davor)

@ Aloha, die kleine kommt nichts zu kurz ,wird ja ihr erstwagen ,hoffentlich .Die hypothek auch nicht  und schlechte zeiten? Versichert.

Zurück zum grund warum ich hier gelandet bin  Der wagen ist gefunden W202 leider nur aber C280 mit Vollaustattung und schiebedach .Ich hab meinen gefunden.
Leider kein Holz,aber trotzdem schick.
In 3 Wochen steht er vor der Tür <3
Hoffentlich hält er die zeit zum Spahren für den grossen auch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worco (28. Juli 2014)

@ Fuchs...ich bezweifel ein wenig dass du genauer als Zappaesk weißt wovon du redest, wenn ich mir mal die Historie zumindestens in diesem Thread anschaue.


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. Juli 2014)

Ich weiss ich rede von Autoś .und ich will mit Frau und Kind fahren .Anders wär ich auch auf den 911 scharf... aber ein Panamera ist wirklich nicht lahm in kurven das Gerücht ist schon lange tot.
Wenn das kein Sportwagen ist ,was ist ein Golf VR6 dann? Ansichtssache oder?
Bin selbst erfahren genug in der Branche, nur kein Benz kenner ... Früher hatte ich keine Familie


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juli 2014)

@worco

Naja beide haben unterschiedlich Auffassungen von "sportlich".
Ein panamera 4 S ist schon nicht langsam --> Porsche Panamera Turbo S Supertest: viertüriger Performance-Virtuose - sport auto
NS: 7,52
Hockenheim (klein): 1,123 Minuten.
Das ist für ein 2-Tonnen-Schiff schon beachtlich.

Aber ein Panamera ist kein Sportwagen.....er ist eine sehr schnelle Reiselimo.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2014)

@Fuchs: Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto.  Dennoch möchte ich behaupten, dass Du manchmal hier so einiges durcheinander wirfst... nichts für ungut.


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. Juli 2014)

Das gebe ich gern zu , darum ja sowas


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Hm ja, die Kettenräder der Nockenwellen laufen aber dann auch ganz gern mal ein, dann hat man schon Teilekosten von > 2000.-€


 Wenn der noch Kettenräder hätte, dann wär es nicht so teuer.  Das Problem ist ja das die Zähne auf dem Nockenwellenversteller sind. Aber 2000€ sind das bei weitem nicht an Teilen. Pro Nockenwellenversteller sind es 550€, Kette und Spanner jeweils etwa 80, dann noch ein paar Schrauben und Dichtungen.



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Zurück zum grund warum ich hier gelandet bin  Der wagen ist gefunden W202 leider nur aber C280 mit Vollaustattung und schiebedach .Ich hab meinen gefunden.
> Leider kein Holz,aber trotzdem schick.
> In 3 Wochen steht er vor der Tür <3
> Hoffentlich hält er die zeit zum Spahren für den grossen auch aus.
> ...


W202 ist nen gutes Auto, kann man nicht wirklich was mit falsch machen. Nur das Getriebe ist echt ultra knochig. 112er Motor brauch ab und zu mal nen HFM, KW Geber oder ne Zündspule. Alles nix großes. Wenn man da die Wartungsintervalle von Daimler einhält, dann läuft der locker 500000.


----------



## fatlace (28. Juli 2014)

und rosten wie sau, der von meinem dad hat mittlerweile überall rost, türen, schweller, motorhaube, kofferraumdeckel


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> und rosten wie sau, der von meinem dad hat mittlerweile überall rost, türen, schweller, motorhaube, kofferraumdeckel


  Was hat er damit gemacht? Normalerweise haben die keinen Rost. Manche rosten ein wenig unter den Zierleisten an den Türen aber insgesammt haben die fast keinen Rost. Bei uns in der Firma sind sehr viele w202 gefahren und da war nur einer bei der wirklich rostig war. Den hat er sich aber auch für 500€ bei Alis Autohandel als Winterauto geholt.


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. Juli 2014)

Rost? W202? versteh ich nicht ... die sind so solide wie der W124 und 190e? Nur der w210 mochte draussen stehen nicht so.
Ich hoffe meiner macht 500k ,wird auch von Mercedes Báhr Kohlscheid gewartet dann.


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2014)

Dachte immer die Baureihe wäre besonders rostanfällig.
Die 202 bei mir in der Gegend sind fast alle ziemliche Ranzkübel...


----------



## Beam39 (28. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat er damit gemacht? Normalerweise haben die keinen Rost. Manche rosten ein wenig unter den Zierleisten an den Türen aber insgesammt haben die fast keinen Rost. Bei uns in der Firma sind sehr viele w202 gefahren und da war nur einer bei der wirklich rostig war. Den hat er sich aber auch für 500€ bei Alis Autohandel als Winterauto geholt.


 
Fast jeder w202 an dem ich hier vorbeilaufe hat Rost.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Fast jeder w202 an dem ich hier vorbeilaufe hat Rost.


 Das kenne ich jetzt nicht so. Bei uns kommen zwischendurch auch immer noch w202 in die Firma und die sind in der Regel in ziemlich gutem Zustand. 190er sind meist richtig am gammeln.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> @Zappaesk...
> Und nein ein Panamera ist ein Sportwagen .Der lenkt auch wesentlich besser als die Konkurrenz!
> Wenn du noch nie mitgefahren bist kannst du es auch nicht wissen



Nein, ich bin da wirklich noch nie mitgefahren, sondern bislang immer selber... Und nein, es ist kein Sportwagen und dürfte auch einen richtigen Sportwagen kaum verheizen können, solange es nicht nur 400 km geradeaus geht. 
Meinetwegen ist es eine Sportlimo, aber da ists immer noch ein gutes Stück zu nem Sportwagen - zu groß, zu schwer und ein zu hoher Schwerpunkt --> Physik ist halt da nicht zu überlisten!




45thFuchs schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Porsche und kein 4 Cylinder mit Sportaufkleber.Dazu kommt das er nicht nur wie ein Sportbrett aber auch wie eine limo (frau hat das gern) fahren kann.
> Das können die kleinen oder leichten alle nicht so toll, los gehts ab +-1300kg obwohl selbst das noch gern als unkomfortabel empfunden wird .



Zum einen gibt es natürlich auch richtige Sportwagen mit 4 Zylindermotoren, die kommen dann sogar ganz ohne Aufkleber aus und zum Zweiten ist es nunmal nicht die Aufgabe eines Sportwagens komfortabel zu sein. Wer das will soll sich eine Limo kaufen und nicht davon faseln, dass der Panamera ein Sportwagen sei!


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

Das mit Rost bei Mercedes war mir nämlich auch so. Wenn man da nichts pflegt, siehts mau aus. War bei den alten Audis früher aber auch so, heute zum Glück nicht mehr so stark .


----------



## XE85 (28. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Porsche und kein 4 Cylinder mit Sportaufkleber.



Auch Porsche fährt mit 4 Zylindern, einer davon ist auch richtig schnell, wenn nicht der schnellste Porsche überhaupt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> @Zappaesk...
> Und nein ein Panamera ist ein Sportwagen .Der lenkt auch wesentlich besser als die Konkurrenz!
> Wenn du noch nie mitgefahren bist kannst du es auch nicht wissen
> Und der Schwerpunkt liegt auch sehr tief also schau ihn dir nochmal genauer an,der verheizt das meiste von dem was du wahrscheinlich Sportwagen nennst.
> Ist halt ein Porsche und kein 4 Cylinder mit Sportaufkleber.Dazu kommt das er nicht nur wie ein Sportbrett aber auch wie eine limo (frau hat das gern) fahren kann.


 
Es ist KEIN Sportwagen, sondern ein sportliches Auto. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.
Und ein 4 Zylinder kann mehr als genug Freude bereiten (siehe Caterham, Lotus, diverse hochdrehzahl Japaner, ältere 4 Zylinder BMW Motoren,  etc. pp.)


----------



## 45thFuchs (28. Juli 2014)

Lebensdauer 24 stunden?Alltagstauglichkeit und Kompromiss aus Mann/Frau sollte da schon gemacht sein.
Ich jedenfalls finde den Panamera immernoch eine super Kiste die trotz ihres Gewichts gut klebt.
Ich sag ja ,Geschmackssache und ich mag schnelle Panzer.
Wie gesagt ,ich bevorzuge auch den 911 Turbo (993)... Irene wird nur fragen wo der Kofferaum ist.
Vergleicht mal bitte gleiches mit gleichen,bei dem Gewicht sollte es klar sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2014)

Schwer und gleichzeitig schnell ist eine Kombination, die sich nicht verträgt.
Geradeaus schnell kann sein, aber vorallem beim Bremsen und Kurven fahren ist viel Gewicht immer hinderlich.
Außerdem ist das Ganze eine Negativspirale bzw. Teufelskreis.
Wegen dem Gewicht brauchst du wiederum größere Bremsen, die auch wieder schwerer sind als normale und auch mal gleich 'ne ganze Ecke mehr kosten. 
Außerdem muss aufgrund des Gewichts das Fahrwerk härter sein, was auch wieder schlecht für's gesamte Fahrverhalten ist (wobei 95% der Menschen denken, hart=schnell, vielleicht waren deshalb z.B. Golf 5 und 6 GTI so extrem hart gedämpft)


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> vielleicht waren deshalb z.B. Golf 5 und 6 GTI so extrem hart gedämpft)


 Ich fand die nicht so hart. Bin ein paar Mal Golf 5 GTI gefahren und fand es total ok. War nur halt nen bischen zu viel durchdrehende Räder für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## fctriesel (28. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schwer und gleichzeitig schnell ist eine Kombination, die sich nicht verträgt.
> Geradeaus schnell kann sein, aber vorallem beim Bremsen und Kurven fahren ist viel Gewicht immer hinderlich.
> Außerdem ist das Ganze eine Negativspirale bzw. Teufelskreis.
> Wegen dem Gewicht brauchst du wiederum größere Bremsen, die auch wieder schwerer sind als normale und auch mal gleich 'ne ganze Ecke mehr kosten.
> Außerdem muss aufgrund des Gewichts das Fahrwerk härter sein, was auch wieder schlecht für's gesamte Fahrverhalten ist (wobei 95% der Menschen denken, hart=schnell, vielleicht waren deshalb z.B. Golf 5 und 6 GTI so extrem hart gedämpft)


Genau das merke ich an meinem S4. Hat zwar nur einen relativ leichten V6 drin, aber vor der Vorderachse. 
Geradeaus macht es sehr viel Laune, aber in der Kurve ist es doch nur ein Kombi mit großer Motorisierung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2014)

Einen Motor vor der Vorderachse zu verbauen ist ja auch der fahrdynamische Genickbruch 
Aber so langsam kommt auch Leben in die neuen Audis. Haben es auch nötig, in Sachen Handling mal etwas nachzulegen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fand die nicht so hart. Bin ein paar Mal Golf 5 GTI gefahren und fand es total ok. War nur halt nen bischen zu viel durchdrehende Räder für meinen Geschmack.


 
Schon den Golf 7 GTI gefahren ? Der ist richtig weich im Vergleich zu den beiden Vorgängern . Hat dadurch aber auch viel mehr Feedback, weniger Untersteuern und deutlich weniger Traktionsprobleme.


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einen Motor vor der Vorderachse zu verbauen ist ja auch der fahrdynamische Genickbruch
> Aber so langsam kommt auch Leben in die neuen Audis. Haben es auch nötig, in Sachen Handling mal etwas nachzulegen.




Ach bei der Gewichtsverteilung lässt sich bestimmt gut driften . Wenn das kein Fahrspaß weiß ich auch nicht.
Ist der Audi auf deinem Avatar eigentlich besagter S4?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2014)

Bei Heckantrieb vielleicht sonst nicht.
Man hat beim Motor vor der Vorderachse so eine extreme Massenkonzentration vorne, dass das Auto in Kurven immer über die Vorderräder schiebt. 
Ist Physikalisch gar nicht anders möglich. Man kann dem nur durch einen hohen negativen Sturz an der VA entgegenwirken.


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

Ach mit nen Allrad geht das auch, muss nur nen bisschen nass sein oder das Auto spielt mal mit . Bei der Gewichtsverteilung muss ja theoretisch nur noch das Heck rum.


----------



## DrDave (28. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ach mit nen Allrad geht das auch, muss nur nen bisschen nass sein oder das Auto spielt mal mit . Bei der Gewichtsverteilung muss ja theoretisch nur noch das Heck rum.


 
Wo wir gerade zufällig bei Audi S4, Allrad und Driften sind:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6rhIQnZ0U

Persönlich liebäugel ich ja immer noch mit dem schönen alten S4/RS4 B5, die Vernunft ist leider gegen einen, als Alltagsauto auch eben nicht ganz so praktisch.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. Juli 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Persönlich liebäugel ich ja immer noch mit dem schönen alten S4/RS4 B5, die Vernunft ist leider gegen einen, als Alltagsauto auch eben nicht ganz so praktisch.



Och als Avant sollte das doch klargehen?


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade zufällig bei Audi S4, Allrad und Driften sind:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6rhIQnZ0U
> 
> Persönlich liebäugel ich ja immer noch mit dem schönen alten S4/RS4 B5, die Vernunft ist leider gegen einen, als Alltagsauto auch eben nicht ganz so praktisch.



Kann's nicht sehen, da am Handy. Was sieht man denn da?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Och als Avant sollte das doch klargehen?


 
Und dann als RS4 B5. Der Motor ist wie für's hochzüchten geschaffen


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2014)

A4/S4/RS4 Avant geht gut Quer, wenn man genug Motorleistung hat.  Ist dank dem langem Radstand auch ziemlich gut beherrschbar.


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und dann als RS4 B5. Der Motor ist wie für's hochzüchten geschaffen



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die Audimotoren lassen sich trotz eigentlich guter Vorraussetzungen (vergleichsweise großer Hubraum) nicht wirklich voll auskosten. Schade eigentlich .


----------



## DrDave (28. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Och als Avant sollte das doch klargehen?



Jop der ist schon praktischer



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Kann's nicht sehen, da am Handy. Was sieht man denn da?


 
Du kannst keinen link öffnen?
Ich dachte ich hätte mit Audi S4, Allrad und Driften eigentlich ausreichend gespoilert



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und dann als RS4 B5. Der Motor ist wie für's hochzüchten geschaffen


 
Der normale RS4 B5 sollte doch schon gut reichen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und dann als RS4 B5. Der Motor ist wie für's hochzüchten geschaffen



Genau so dachte ich mir das


----------



## DrDave (28. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Genau so dachte ich mir das


 
Der Motor vom S4 und RS4 B5 waren doch aber identisch, die Mehrleistung wurde doch nur durch die anderen Anbauteile wie Turbos, ... erreicht oder?


----------



## fctriesel (28. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einen Motor vor der Vorderachse zu verbauen ist ja auch der fahrdynamische Genickbruch
> Aber so langsam kommt auch Leben in die neuen Audis. Haben es auch nötig, in Sachen Handling mal etwas nachzulegen.


 Ja, der MBL geht endlich in die richtige Richtung, andere Hersteller machen das  schon viele Jahre einiges besser. Obwohl ich Audi Fanboy bin. 


CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ach bei der Gewichtsverteilung lässt  sich bestimmt gut driften . Wenn das kein Fahrspaß weiß ich auch  nicht.
> Ist der Audi auf deinem Avatar eigentlich besagter S4?


Nein, das ist er nicht. Und driften geht auch nicht gerade gut.


DrDave schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade zufällig bei Audi S4, Allrad und Driften sind:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6rhIQnZ0U
> 
> Persönlich  liebäugel ich ja immer noch mit dem schönen alten S4/RS4 B5, die  Vernunft ist leider gegen einen, als Alltagsauto auch eben nicht ganz so  praktisch.


 Das ist mit Sicherheit kein S4. 


DrDave schrieb:


> Der Motor vom S4 und RS4 B5 waren doch aber identisch, die Mehrleistung wurde doch nur durch die anderen Anbauteile wie Turbos, ... erreicht oder?


Basismotor ist der AGB aus dem Audi S4. Wurde von Cosworth für den RS4 dann komplett überarbeitet, also einmal Motor neu.


----------



## DrDave (28. Juli 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Das ist mit Sicherheit kein S4.



Nicht?  vlt. Liegt es aber auch an den 876PS die das Teil haben soll...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die Audimotoren lassen sich trotz eigentlich guter Vorraussetzungen (vergleichsweise großer Hubraum) nicht wirklich voll auskosten. Schade eigentlich .


 
Der Motor ist ja auch eine Ausnahme.
Standfeste 600PS sind kein Problem


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2014)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Wenn das kein Sportwagen ist ,was ist ein Golf VR6 dann? Ansichtssache oder?



Alles aber kein Sportwagen und da gibt es auch keine Ansichtssache...



Beam39 schrieb:


> Fast jeder w202 an dem ich hier vorbeilaufe hat Rost.


 
Fast jeder trifft es gut, die Kisten rosten wie sau.


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Motor ist ja auch eine Ausnahme.
> Standfeste 600PS sind kein Problem



Ich bin da mit Japanern ala Toyota Supra, Honda Accord, Nissan Skyline, Lancer EVO IX etc. zufriedener . Da glaubt man oft nicht, was die da an Power rausholen können bei vergleichsweise kleinem Hubraum. Da müsste man annehmen die Teile schrotten sich von selbst, dabei halten die oft locker 500000km. Man muss natürlich aber auch darauf achten, dass solch ein Motor langsam warm laufen sollte und ebenfalls Zeit zum abkühlen haben sollte, ansonsten ist's schnell gelaufen für son Auto.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Alles aber kein Sportwagen und da gibt es auch keine Ansichtssache...
> 
> 
> 
> Fast jeder trifft es gut, die Kisten rosten wie sau.


 
Muss aber dazu sagen dass hier ein Weinroter(?) mit AMG-Sportpaket rumsteht der echt schick aussieht, ist aber soweit auch der Einzige den ich kenne. 


Ich liebäugel derzeit stark mit den w211 FL als 500er, wenn ich im Winter einen Passenden finden sollte schlag ich glaub ich zu.


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Muss aber dazu sagen dass hier ein Weinroter(?) mit AMG-Sportpaket rumsteht der echt schick aussieht, ist aber soweit auch der Einzige den ich kenne.



Schau mal nach, ob die Bremsen auch von AMG sind, denn daran kann man oft erkennen, ob's echt oder nur nachgerüstet ist, da selten die Bremsen mit nachgerüstet werden.


----------



## 45thFuchs (29. Juli 2014)

@Riverna : alles  
Sag mir was besser ist.
Mit kilos dazu.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2014)

Ich werde sicherlich nicht mit jemandem diskutieren der der Meinung ist ein Golf (egal welcher) sei ein Sportwagen.


----------



## Exception (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich bin da mit Japanern ala Toyota Supra, Honda Accord, Nissan Skyline, Lancer EVO IX etc. zufriedener . Da glaubt man oft nicht, was die da an Power rausholen können bei vergleichsweise kleinem Hubraum. Da müsste man annehmen die Teile schrotten sich von selbst, dabei halten die oft locker 500000km. Man muss natürlich aber auch darauf achten, dass solch ein Motor langsam warm laufen sollte und ebenfalls Zeit zum abkühlen haben sollte, ansonsten ist's schnell gelaufen für son Auto.


Eigene Erfahrungen oder nur hörensagen? Ich habe einen Kumpel mit  Lancer EVO 9 und ein Arbeitskollege hat einen Impreza WRX, beide hatten schon große Probleme mit Motor und Antriebsstrang, trotz moderatem Tuning. Einheitliche Aussage: Japaner kochen auch nur mit Wasser und beide Autos sind nicht alltagstauglich, bzw. die Unterhaltskosten durch Reparaturen steigen enorm an.

Und die Power die man bei den Japanern rausholen kann, kostet auch viele viele € wenn es haltbar sein soll.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2014)

Wir haben keine Probleme mit unserer Leistung, der Skyline mit 500PS fährt im Alltag gut, der MR2 Turbo mit 240PS auch und mein NX mit seinen 270PS auch. Wobei letzteres zu wenig gefahren wurde/wird um das wirklich zu behaupten.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

Kann es sein, dass Motoren mit mehr PS länger halten, weil man nicht immer Vollgas geben muss, um gut voranzukommen? Oder macht das keinen Unterschied?


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2014)

Und wieder dieses Phänomen, es sind Ferien und schon kommen hier teilweise amüsante beiträge. 

Nen Golf nen Sportwagen, vorallem der VR6 soll Sportlich sein ? VW vermarktete den VR6 schon IMMER als Komfortabler Motor und nicht als sportlichen Motor, Sportlich war bei VW schon immer der 16V aber auf garkeinen fall der VR6 .... 
Das jemand nen Golf mit VR6 als sportlich bezeichnet zeigt nur das man rein garnix verstanden hat von dem Motorenkonzept. 

Was nen W202 angeht, also ich kenne KEINEN der nicht rostet wenn die optisch Rostfrei sein sollten heist das noch lang nicht das sie wirklich rostfrei sind, grad die W202 rosten wie sau, mehr rosten tut glaub ich nur nen Vito aus dem Hause Mercedes. 

Also ich möchte bitte mal einen einzigen Supra / Skyline und co sehen der 500tkm runter hat, und das auch noch spielend.
Der 2JZ ( ausm Supra ) ist zwar wirklich nen geiler Motor der auch robust ohne ende ist, und auch ohne irgendwelche modifikationen einfach mal 500ps aushält, aber das kein Japanischer Motor sondern ne Deutsche entwicklung, und 500tkm ? Beweise bitte. 

@Magogan du fährst kein Auto oder ? Lies dich mal in die Thematik Drehmoment und Leistung ein, dann wird die Frage ganz schnell beantwortet, und am besten auch in die Thematik Verbrennungsmotor und Leistungscharakteristik. Du machst ja nicht den Motor an und hast ab 750rpm sofort die komplette leistung anliegen.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrungen oder nur hörensagen? Ich habe einen Kumpel mit  Lancer EVO 9 und ein Arbeitskollege hat einen Impreza WRX, beide hatten schon große Probleme mit Motor und Antriebsstrang, trotz moderatem Tuning. Einheitliche Aussage: Japaner kochen auch nur mit Wasser und beide Autos sind nicht alltagstauglich, bzw. die Unterhaltskosten durch Reparaturen steigen enorm an.
> 
> Und die Power die man bei den Japanern rausholen kann, kostet auch viele viele  wenn es haltbar sein soll.



Nee, ich hab da Bekannte die teilweise die Leistung rein rechnerisch vervierfacht haben. Und dann trotzdem mehr als 500000km runter hatten.
Natürlich muss man dem Auto Zeit geben  warm zu laufen und abzukühlen. Ich würde mal stark spekulieren und behaupten deine Kollegen hatten Probleme mit dem Antriebsstrang, weil se ausm Stand Vollgas gegeben haben. Das hält natürlich nen paar mal (derzeitiger Rekord ist glaube bei Porsche mit 120 Starts bis da was bricht ). Aber bei Allrad sollte man da besonders beim anfahren vorsichtig sein, zumal es schade ist, wenn man sich son Auto zerkloppt. Ich will aber auch nicht behaupten, dass die blöde sind. Ist nur ne Vermutung .


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2014)

Rein rechnerisch? Das sieht dann so aus: 

Grund Motor 150PS 
Sportluftfilter 20PS
Auspuff 40PS mindestens !!!!!!
Kat Atrappe 20PS
Aufkleber 15PS
Spoiler 10PS 
Fächerkrümmer 20PS 

Macht zusammen 275PS... läuft.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nee, ich hab da Bekannte die teilweise die Leistung rein rechnerisch vervierfacht haben. Und dann trotzdem mehr als 500000km runter hatten.


 
Also entweder du hast ne Null zu viel getippt, oder du phantasierst, ich will EINEN einen einzigen Beweis sehen das nen Motor mit der 4 fachen seiner Originalleistung 500tkm runtergespult hat.


@Riverna du hast 40PS vom Chiptuning vergessen !


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2014)

Die Geschichte mit den 500.000 Kilometer ist aus zwei Grunden total unrealistisch... 

1. Keiner der zig tausende von Euros in seine Karre steckt, fährt damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit und spult massig Kilometer auf den Koffer. Man braucht 3 Familien Generationen bis die Kiste überhaupt soviel Kilometer runter hätte.
2. Kein Motor der Welt hält einfach so die vierfache seiner Leistung aus, höherer Verschleiß ist da IMMER vorhanden. Kaum würde 500.000 Kilometer aushalten ohne ständig revidiert werden zu müssen. Und dann ist man nicht mehr bei 500.000 Kilometer sondern muss wieder bei 0 Kilometer anfangen. 

PS: Ich hasse Schulferien...


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2014)

Grundsätzlich kochen alle Hersteller nur mit Wasser.
Sei es Japaner, Deutsche, Amis usw.
Ich finde auch Leistungstuning an sich sehr spannend, auf der anderen Seite schau ich mir einen Test vom EVO FQ400 an und im Nebensatz fällt: "....Ölwechsel + Service alle 7500km..."
Das wäre mir vom Intervall zu aufwändig.
Aber wer  so einen Wagen nur als Sommer + Wochenendauto hat, mit einer Jahreskilometerleistung von 5-10tkm....warum nicht.

Leistung x 4 = 500.000km beißt sich in meinen Augen trotzdem....da können japanische Motoren noch so gut sein.
Ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad arbeitet seit fast 15 Jahren bei Subaru, und fährt selber einen Forester mit 280PS (getuned)......und das schon seit vielen Kilometern.
Aber völlig problemlos war das auch nicht, nach 30tkm waren die Pleullager durch --> wenn du bei Subaru arbeitest, und die Werkstatt auch Privat nutzen darfst ist das perse kein größeres Problem. Wenn du aber Stinknormaler Kunde bist, kostet so eine Reparatur ein paar Euronen.....
Also 500tkm, mit 4-facher Leistung......never.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nee, ich hab da Bekannte die teilweise die Leistung rein rechnerisch vervierfacht haben. Und dann trotzdem mehr als 500000km runter hatten.


 
Mit dem wievielten Austauschmotor?


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Bei seinem Accord damals hat er den Motor überhaupt nicht getauscht und kam von 100 noch was auf 550 PS etwa in dem Dreh.

Übrigens sehr interessant, was man hier für nr Diskussion lostreten kann. Mit Beweisen kann ich hier niemandem dienlich sein, da der schon den Besitzer gewechselt hat. Ist mir eigentlich auch Wurschtpelle inwiefern meine Aussage glaubwürdig erscheint . Jedenfalls fand ich das schon enorm. Und ja alle kochen nur mit Wasser, aber ich würde trotzdem nen Japaner jedem deutschen Auto vorziehen, Geschmackssache halt .


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2014)

Wenn er aus einem saugenden vtec am Ende 550ps herausgezaubert hat, sollte sich dein Bekannter schnellstmöglich bei Honda bewerben....die würden vermutlich gerne wissen wie das geht.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Bei seinem Accord damals hat er den Motor überhaupt nicht getauscht und kam von 100 noch was auf 550 PS etwa in dem Dreh.
> 
> Übrigens sehr interessant, was man hier für nr Diskussion lostreten kann. Mit Beweisen kann ich hier niemandem dienlich sein, da der schon den Besitzer gewechselt hat. Ist mir eigentlich auch Wurschtpelle inwiefern meine Aussage glaubwürdig erscheint . Jedenfalls fand ich das schon enorm. Und ja alle kochen nur mit Wasser, aber ich würde trotzdem nen Japaner jedem deutschen Auto vorziehen, Geschmackssache halt .



Kannst Du Deinen Bekannten bei Gelegenheit fragen, was er genau an dem Auto gemacht hat? Das würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Kein Ding, mach ich nachher mal


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Ihr habt mir den morgen versüßt, Danke


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2014)

Grimms Märchenstunde


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ihr habt mir den morgen versüßt, Danke



Na, immerhin etwas


----------



## stevie4one (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Bei seinem Accord damals hat er den Motor überhaupt nicht getauscht und kam von 100 noch was auf 550 PS etwa in dem Dreh.


----------



## riedochs (29. Juli 2014)

Mein 316i fährt locker 250km/h, ehrlich.


----------



## killer196 (29. Juli 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mein 316i fährt locker 250km/h, ehrlich.



Was, nur ?


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Sorry Leute ich glaub in letzter Zeit trink zu viel alkoholfreies Bier. Die 500 PS kämmen von irgendeiner Feierabendunterredung gestern Abend. Um aber zum eigentlichen Punkt zu kommen. Der Accord hatte nachher durch das Tauschen der Nockenwelle, des Ansaugstutzen und der Abgasanlage knappe 300PS von zuvor 170. Man in letzter Zeit läuft gar nichts mehr bei mir. Das eine Kommentar mit dem Saugmotor hat mich auch schon verdutzt. Aber über 500000km hatte er trotzdem runter. War übrigens noch ein Modell aus den 90ern. 

Ich entschuldige mich nochmals, aber ich war so davon überzeugt, dass das stimmte  . Wenn das mal kein Faul war.
Aber immerhin hatten wir ja unseren Spaß .


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

War klar. Wobei 130PS (!) Mehrleistung durch die Kleinigkeiten irgendwie auch etwas viel scheint.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Sorry Leute ich glaub in letzter Zeit trink zu viel alkoholfreies Bier. Die 500 PS kämmen von irgendeiner Feierabendunterredung gestern Abend. Um aber zum eigentlichen Punkt zu kommen. Der Accord hatte nachher durch das Tauschen der *Noppenwelle*, des Ansaugstutzen und der Abgasanlage knappe 300PS von zuvor 170. Man in letzter Zeit läuft gar nichts mehr bei mir. Das eine Kommentar mit dem Saugmotor hat mich auch schon verdutzt. Aber über 500000km hatte er trotzdem runter. War übrigens noch ein Modell aus den 90ern.
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich nochmals, aber ich war so davon überzeugt, dass das stimmte  . Wenn das mal kein Faul war.
> Aber immerhin *hatten* wir ja unseren Spaß .


 
Neeee, den Spaß *haben* wir immer noch!


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> War klar. Wobei 130PS (!) Mehrleistung durch die Kleinigkeiten irgendwie auch etwas viel scheint.



Vorallem bei nem Sauger.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Neeee, den Spaß *haben* wir immer noch!




@nfsgame: Jetzt verstehe ich was du meintest


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2014)

Du solltest wirklich das Bier weglassen. 

Nr.1 Es gibt kein Accord mit 170Ps 
Nr.2 Was ist eine Noppenwelle ? 
Nr.3 Durch den Tausch von Nockenwelle, Ansaugstutzen und Abgasanlage bekommt der NIEMALS 130PS zuwachs, auser natürlich man schätzt einfach mal.
Nr.4 500tkm sind trotzdem sowas von unrealistisch, auser natürlich mit div Austauschmotoren. 
Nr.5 je nachdem was es für nen Modell war dürfte die Karosse bei echten 500tkm sowas von fertig sein. 
Nr.6 wenn das wirklich stimmt, wie bescheuert muss man bitte sein nen Motor zu "tunen" der weit über 200tkm runter hat. 

Das macht die ganze sache immer noch sowas von unrealistisch


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du solltest wirklich das Bier weglassen.
> 
> Nr.1 Es gibt kein Accord mit 170Ps
> Nr.2 Was ist eine Noppenwelle ?
> ...



Nockenwelle ist richtig, ich schreib das immer wieder falsch . Hab's auch editiert sonst kommt hier keiner mehr aus dem lachen raus . Er hat auch noch was anderes getauscht, aber mehr konnte ich mir nicht merken. Aber er ist auch schon nen richtiger Bastler. Von dem was er da reingesteckt könnt ich mir schon was ordentliches kaufen


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2014)

Nochwas getauscht, ganz ehrlich um nen Sauger 130Ps mehr zu entlocken da muss schon weitaus mehr gemacht werden als irgendwas zu tauschen, da kannst den ganzen Motor zerlegen und komplett neu aufbauen vorallem wenn der wirklich so ne hohe Laufleistung haben soll. Ne ich glaub das dein Kumpel dir selbst nen Bären aufbindet.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Nochwas getauscht, ganz ehrlich um nen Sauger 130Ps mehr zu entlocken da muss schon weitaus mehr gemacht werden als irgendwas zu tauschen, da kannst den ganzen Motor zerlegen und komplett neu aufbauen vorallem wenn der wirklich so ne hohe Laufleistung haben soll. Ne ich glaub das dein Kumpel dir selbst nen Bären aufbindet.



Wer weiß das schon


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Dekay, Zappaesk, Riverna und Co. 
Wenn die sagen das geht so nicht dann ist das so


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dekay, Zappaesk, Riverna und Co.
> Wenn die sagen das geht so nicht dann ist das so



Na dann


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juli 2014)

Erlkönig Honda NSX brennt ab: Feuerinferno in der Grünen Hölle - sport auto

Passt grad ganz gut finde ich


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Sorry Leute ich glaub in letzter Zeit trink zu viel alkoholfreies Bier. Die 500 PS kämmen von irgendeiner Feierabendunterredung gestern Abend. Um aber zum eigentlichen Punkt zu kommen. Der Accord hatte nachher durch das Tauschen der Nockenwelle, des Ansaugstutzen und der Abgasanlage knappe 300PS von zuvor 170. Man in letzter Zeit läuft gar nichts mehr bei mir. Das eine Kommentar mit dem Saugmotor hat mich auch schon verdutzt. Aber über 500000km hatte er trotzdem runter. War übrigens noch ein Modell aus den 90ern.


 
Soso von 170PS auf 300PS nur mit Nockenwellen, Abgasanlage und Ansaugstutzen... Es gibt jedoch keinen Accord mit 170PS, entweder der CB mit 150PS oder der CE mit 150PS bzw 190PS. Du willst uns also ernsthaft glaubhaft machen das man mit Popeltuning 130PS ohne Abstimmung erreichen kann? Hier mal eine kleine Liste die ICH brauchte um von 190PS auf 250PS zu kommen. Wohlgemerkt wir reden hier von 60PS Zuwachs was nicht mal die Hälfte von deinen angeblichen 130PS sind. 

Scharfe Nockenwelle aus dem 1.6L Motor (schärfste Nockenwelle am Markt)
VVL Controller zum Einstellen der Nockenwellenschaltzeitpunkte
Benzindruckregler,
Leichte Schwungschreibe plus Stage 4 Kupplung,
2.5" Fächerkrümmer
2.5" Metallrennsportkatt 200 Zellen
2.5" Mittelschalldämpfer
2.5" Inividia Auspuff
Abstimmung auf E85 mittels Kernfeldoptimierung 
ZZP Optimierung auf E85 Kopffestigkeit 
freiprogrammierbares Steuergerät 
größere Ansaugbrücke
größere Drosselklappe
ColdAirIntake 
Skyline R33 GTST Luftmassenmesser
440ccm Einspritzdüsen
Bosch 044 Benzindruckpumpe
Setrap Ölkühler 405mm 19 Reihen

Aber da sind deine 130PS schon realistisch, wahrscheinlich habe ich mich bei meinen ersten beiden Zahlen nur verguckt und habe 520PS.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Soso von 170PS auf 300PS nur mit Nockenwellen, Abgasanlage und Ansaugstutzen... Es gibt jedoch keinen Accord mit 170PS, entweder der CB mit 150PS oder der CE mit 150PS bzw 190PS. Du willst uns also ernsthaft glaubhaft machen das man mit Popeltuning 130PS ohne Abstimmung erreichen kann? Hier mal eine kleine Liste die ICH brauchte um von 190PS auf 250PS zu kommen. Wohlgemerkt wir reden hier von 60PS Zuwachs was nicht mal die Hälfte von deinen angeblichen 130PS sind.
> 
> Scharfe Nockenwelle aus dem 1.6L Motor (schärfste Nockenwelle am Markt)
> VVL Controller zum Einstellen der Nockenwellenschaltzeitpunkte
> ...



Dann waren's 190PS , ganz sicher. Außerdem ist mir gerade eingefallen, dass er noch nen Steuergerät verbaut hat.


----------



## fatlace (29. Juli 2014)




----------



## keinnick (29. Juli 2014)

Wo kann ich den Golf meiner Freundin hinbringen? Der könnte so ~400PS sicher vertragen. Mit 500k km Laufleistung schafft der dann auch sicher mehr als ab Werk.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


>



Mobbing macht 9/10 Leuten Spaß . Ich scheine gerade der Eine zu sein .


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Dann waren's 190PS , ganz sicher. Außerdem ist mir gerade eingefallen, dass er noch nen Steuergerät verbaut hat.


 
Achso... der hatte ein Steuergerät verbaut, dann habe ich natürlich nichts gesagt.

Jetzt mach dich doch nicht selbst zum Obst der Woche, entweder hat dich dein Freund richtig schön verarscht oder du erzählst einfach nur Mist. Ich beschäftige mich schon seit ca 10 Jahren mit Saugertuning, eins kannst du mir glauben 110PS (falls es der H22 Motor sein sollte) holt man nicht mit AGA, ECU und CAI rein. Da braucht es schon einiges mehr, vorallem da es bekannt ist das die H22 Motoren eh nicht sonderlich viel Potenzial haben. Erzähl demnächst doch zur Abwechslung mal die Wahrheit, dass ist bestimmt auch mal interessant als schlecht ausgedachte Geschichten.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mobbing macht 9/10 Leuten Spaß . Ich scheine gerade der Eine zu sein .


 
Tut mir leid aber du gibst den Leuten auch nen Freischein dafür.. Du hast deine Aussagen gefühlt 100 mal revidiert und erwartest dann noch dass man deine Aussagen ernst nimmt.. Sorry aber das wird wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2014)

Da rudert einer ja mal wieder gewaltig zurück 
Aber so eine prozentuale Leistungssteigerung mit Saugertuning hätte ich auch gerne.
Da sieht das Kompressorkit für den Zetti ja alt gegen aus 

P.S. Für stille Mitleser: Wir klären hier jeden Fake und ausgedachte Storys auf, versucht es erst gar nicht


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber du gibst den Leuten auch nen Freischein dafür.. Du hast deine Aussagen gefühlt 100 mal revidiert und erwartest dann noch dass man deine Aussagen ernst nimmt.. Sorry aber das wird wohl nichts mehr.



Ist doch in Ordnung. Mir ist sowas eigentlich Wurst. Solang es nicht ausartet


----------



## Verminaard (29. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mobbing macht 9/10 Leuten Spaß . Ich scheine gerade der Eine zu sein .


 
Hat absolut nichts mit Mobbing zu tun.
Ueberleg mal wie du hier auftrittst und was du alles von dir gibst.

Gibt immer wieder so User. Klingt zum Glueck immer schnell ab. Bis auf eine grandiose Ausnahme.

Hat doch keiner was gegen wenn hier viele verschiedene Meinungen diskutiert werden, aber bitte bei der Wahrheit und beim Realismus bleiben.
Genausowenig bringen hier irgendwelche Stammtischparolen.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat absolut nichts mit Mobbing zu tun.
> Ueberleg mal wie du hier auftrittst und was du alles von dir gibst.
> 
> Gibt immer wieder so User. Klingt zum Glueck immer schnell ab. Bis auf eine grandiose Ausnahme.
> ...



Ach ist doch gut jetzt. Höchstwahrscheinlich verwechsel ich hier und da was und bring irgendwas durcheinander, sodass dann da irgendein Blödsinn steht . Ist ja nicht mein Auto gewesen. Daher kann ich nicht mit Details dienlich sein.

Übrigens war das mit dem Mobbing nur spaßig gemeint. Aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen wir das auf andere wirkt, bei den Fetzen, die ich hier und da von mir gegeben habe .


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Ja haste recht. Ist gut jetzt. Was fährst du denn?

@all: Was ist denn eigentlich von diesen Motorreiniggern zu halten? Also die man für ne halbe Stunde anstatt des Öls einfüllt und alten Ölglibber rausspülen soll?
Hört man ja geteilte Meinungen...


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da rudert einer ja mal wieder gewaltig zurück
> Aber so eine prozentuale Leistungssteigerung mit Saugertuning hätte ich auch gerne.
> Da sieht das Kompressorkit für den Zetti ja alt gegen aus
> 
> P.S. Für stille Mitleser: Wir klären hier jeden Fake und ausgedachte Storys auf, versucht es erst gar nicht


 
PCGH-Fakecheck 



> @all: Was ist denn eigentlich von diesen Motorreiniggern zu halten? Also  die man für ne halbe Stunde anstatt des Öls einfüllt und alten  Ölglibber rausspülen soll?
> Hört man ja geteilte Meinungen...


Habs vor ca. 100tkm einmal gemacht und beim letzten Mal wieder, der Motor lebt immernoch (liqui moly). Was halt ziemlich auffällt wenn man den Reiniger benutzt ist dass das Öl extrem dünnflüssig wird und sehr schnell austropft. Beim normalen Wechsel kann man sich totwarten aber mit dem Reiniger hörts halt sehr schnell auf zu tropfen. Kann mir vorstellen dass er dadurch schon so einiges rausholt.

PS:

Meiner Meinung nach geht aber nichts über kurze Intervalle beim Ölwechsel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja haste recht. Ist gut jetzt. Was fährst du denn?
> 
> @all: Was ist denn eigentlich von diesen Motorreiniggern zu halten? Also die man für ne halbe Stunde anstatt des Öls einfüllt und alten Ölglibber rausspülen soll?
> Hört man ja geteilte Meinungen...


 
Habe bislang nur positives davon gehört.
Lohnt sich aber nur, wenn der Motor entweder älter ist, oder schon gut km runter hat. 
Sonst hat man (bei termingerechtem Ölwelchsel) ohnehin keine bis sehr wenig Ablagerungen.


----------



## XE85 (29. Juli 2014)

Leute, ich weiß es sind Schuferien und die sind manchmal langweilig, gerade wenn vll. das Wetter nicht so passt, aber lasst doch bitte diese Märchendrückerei. Auch wenn das hier ein Computerforum ist, soviel Autoverständnis herrscht hier schon dass ihr für derart überzogene Aussagen sicher kein "Boa bist du toll" bekommt.

Lasst uns doch bitte sachlich und vor allem realitätsbezogen über das Thema diksutieren. Es ist sicher auch so interessant. Danke.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja haste recht. Ist gut jetzt. Was fährst du denn?



Wenn überhaupt den 7er von meinem Papa. Denn ich spar lieber auf mein Wunschauto . Aber in letzter Zeit werd ich immer von nem Kollegen nach Arbeit genommen. 
Da hatten wir vorhin auch nen tolles Erlebnis. Fahrn gerade los, da fängst an zu regnen. Mit einem Mal regnets so stark, dass an einigen Stellen fast der Bordstein überschwappt. Da hat Aquaplaning ne ganz neue Bedeutung bekommen  (einige ham doch tatsächlich das Gas durchgetreten), so viel Wasser lag auf der Straße . Teilweise hat man auch schön gemerkt wie sein Mazda 3 ab und zu hochkam .

Sag mal weiß einer was solch eine Nano-Politur bringt? Die kostet ja schließlich mehr als normale.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juli 2014)

Tipp: Langsamer fahren!


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Tipp: Langsamer fahren!



Hat er ja auch gemacht, war aber schon lustig . Nen Corsa hätte wahrscheinlich dank geringerem Gewicht mehr Probleme gehabt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja haste recht. Ist gut jetzt. Was fährst du denn?
> 
> @all: Was ist denn eigentlich von diesen Motorreiniggern zu halten? Also die man für ne halbe Stunde anstatt des Öls einfüllt und alten Ölglibber rausspülen soll?
> Hört man ja geteilte Meinungen...


 Lass blos die Kacke weg! Ölwechsel machen, 200km auf die Bahn und richtig Stoff machen, alles was drin ist und dann nochmal wechseln. Wenn ein Motor ganz schlimm zusteht kann man ein wenig Diesel ins Öl machen aber da sollte man wissen was man macht.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Und weshalb? Was daran ist schlimm/schädlich/nutzlos?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und weshalb? Was daran ist schlimm/schädlich/nutzlos?


 
Wird bisschen dünn wenn mans übertreibt kann ich mir vorstellen  .


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Das lässte ja nur im Stand ne halbe Stunde oder so drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2014)

Du bekommst es nicht wieder aus dem Motor raus. In einem Motor bleibt etwa 0,5-1 Liter Öl je nach Bauweise drin, den du nicht ablassen/absaugen kannst. Wenn du also nicht 5-6 Ölwechsel anschließend machst, dann fährst du weiter mit dem Zeug im Motor rum. Und Reiniger schmiert nicht, das kann man sich ja wohl denken sonst würde er ja nicht reinigen.

Diesel schadet bis zu einer gewissen Menge weder dem Öl, noch dem Motor denn jeder mit Partikelfilter hat zwangsläufig Diesel im Öl. Wenn der nicht von innen durch mangelnden Ölwechsel und Stadtverkehr total zugesifft ist, reicht meist eine Runde auf der Bahn mit frischem Öl um den normalen Siff rauszubekommen.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Aber an sich funktioniert der Reinigger ja, richtig?
Wenn man danach die Ölwanne raus nimmt und da den Rest noch ablässt und dann meinetwegen 1000km mit billig Öl fäbrtund dann erst gescheites rein lässt müsste es dich gehen?
Gereiniggter Motor mit sauberem Öl ohne Rest von der Plörre.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber an sich funktioniert der Reinigger ja, richtig?
> Wenn man danach die Ölwanne raus nimmt und da den Rest noch ablässt und dann meinetwegen 1000km mit billig Öl fäbrtund dann erst gescheites rein lässt müsste es dich gehen?
> Gereiniggter Motor mit sauberem Öl ohne Rest von der Plörre.


 Das Öl was du nicht rausbekommst sammelt sich nicht in der Ölwanne. Dafür musst du den kompletten Motor zerlegen. Ich habe bis jetzt jeden zugesifften Motor mit 1 mal frischem Öl oder ein wenig Diesel wieder sauber bekommen. Würde mich wundern warum man dafür so ein Zeug braucht.

Wenn da natürlich die dicken Stücke drinliegen, dann bekommt das kein Reinigger mehr weg.  Da hilft nur aufmachen und rausmeißeln.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Wie viel Diesel wird denn da dazu gekippt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2014)

Kommt auf die Ölfüllmenge an. Bei 6,5 Liter kannst du gut 0,3-0,5 zukippen. Man sollte natürlich Öl nehmen, was man auf einem Diesel fahren kann und kein Motorsport-super-Leichtlauföl.  Ich würde es aber auch vorher gut durchmischen und dann erst auf den Motor machen.

Das würde ich aber auch erst machen, wenn es mit nem normalen Ölwechsel und ne Runde auf der Bahn nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bekommst es nicht wieder aus dem Motor raus. In einem Motor bleibt etwa 0,5-1 Liter Öl je nach Bauweise drin, den du nicht ablassen/absaugen kannst. Wenn du also nicht 5-6 Ölwechsel anschließend machst, dann fährst du weiter mit dem Zeug im Motor rum. Und Reiniger schmiert nicht, das kann man sich ja wohl denken sonst würde er ja nicht reinigen.


 
Bei mir scheint der Reiniger wohl gut zu schmieren seit 100tkm


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Interessant was man da so für Threads findet wenn man etwas zum Thema nachlesen will:

http://www.bmw-syndikat.de/bmwsyndi..._mit_Diesel_kurz_waschen___3er_BMW_-_E30.html

Spiegelt irgendwie die E36 Fahrer in meiner Gegend wieder 

Aber der allgemeine Tenor zum Diesel scheibt ja ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## riedochs (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte es mit dem Reiniger mehrmals bei meinem alten Passat versucht, hat geholfen. Der Motor lief danach ruhiger, der Öldruck baute sich schneller auf (Festzustellen am merklich kürzeren Rattern des Kettenspanners für die Einlassnockenwelle beim Kaltstart). Auch die Ölrückstände am Ventildeckel waren nach 3x Ölwechsel wesentlich weniger.


----------



## dekay55 (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Interessant was man da so für Threads findet wenn man etwas zum Thema nachlesen will:
> 
> Motor beim lwechsel mit Diesel kurz waschen ? [ 3er BMW - E30 Forum ] - www.BMW-Syndikat.de [ Forum ]
> 
> ...


 
OMG das Syndikat .... ich hab bisher von 200 leuten ausm Syndikat vieleicht mal einen kennengelernt der halbwegs normal drauf war. Das Syndikat hat nicht zu unrecht nen gewissen ruf weg in BMW kreisen


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juli 2014)

Wie von King erwähnt, bei alten Motoren bzw. Motoren mit hoher Laufleistung kann man das ruhig mal machen, da is absolut nichts schädliches dran.

Man kann das Ganze aber umgehen wenn man die Intervalle deutlich verkürzt.. Bei meinem Nächsten werd ich nich über 10tkm fahren. Öl gibts ja teilweise für Dumpingpreise, von daher..


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Hab ich beim kurzen durchstöbern eben auch rausgefunden. 
In gewissen VW Foren (Speziell Polo und Golf 3) ists aber gleich


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2014)

Wenn man seinen Motor vernünftig fährt und Wartung macht, dann muss man es nie machen. Viel Kurzstecke, billiges Öl und zu wenig Ölwechsel dann bekommt man Siff in den Motor. Meiner ist von innen wie neu und das Gleiche sehe ich auch bei Vertreterwagen und Taxis selbst bei mehr als 500tkm.

Ich hatte mal einen der war so extrem da konnte man nicht mal Öl einfüllen, weil der Einfüllstutzen komplett zu war.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

Dein Motor wird ja auch quasi 24/7 freigebrannt


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2014)

Leider nicht, ich kann ja den Stadtverkehr nicht immer vermeiden.  Aufm Weg zur Arbeit habe ich auch Warmlauf und Stadtverkehr. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit wird der aber wieder durchgepustet.  Ist halt wichtig das wenn man viel Stadt fährt nicht immer schon bei 3000 schaltet, sonst kommt das Öl nie auf Temperatur.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Leider nicht, ich kann ja den Stadtverkehr nicht immer vermeiden.  Aufm Weg zur Arbeit habe ich auch Warmlauf und Stadtverkehr. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit wird der aber wieder durchgepustet.  Ist halt wichtig das wenn man viel Stadt fährt nicht immer schon bei 3000 schaltet, sonst kommt das Öl nie auf Temperatur.



Wir fahren jetzt schon nur noch im 5ten bzw. 6ten Gang nach Möglichkeit, weil wir zur Zeit immer zwecks Firmenumzug quer durch Berlin müssen.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal, wo habt ihr alle das teilweise sehr detaillierte technische Wissen über Autos her? Habt ihr eine Ausbildung in dem Bereich gemacht? Nur vom Autofahren lernt man das ja nicht... Wo lerne ich zum Beispiel, wie man ein Auto tunt, also welche Teile da empfehlenswert sind und was die bewirken?


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juli 2014)

Riverna is langjähriger Mechaniker, Bad is genauso Mechaniker, Klutten is bei der Dekra, Zappa dürfte irgendwo in der Entwicklung von Getrag tätig sein etc. pp. 

Wenn man Autos nicht nur als Gebrauchsgegenstände sieht sondern auch als Hobby dann sammelt man sich mit der Zeit so einiges an Wissen an. King z.B. schraubt auch gern selber und ich genauso.


----------



## winner961 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte endlich auch mal wieder Zeit meinen ein wenig frei zu blasen, die zwei Wochen Urlaub und der Stadtverkehr davor war wieder mal genug für ne Zeit  Heute dann erstmal ne schöne Tour rausgesucht ca.200km und denn kleinen behutsam warmgefahren und dann schön durch die Berge gejagt  (aber immer sanft und nicht zu schnell)

Viel Wissen bekommt man eben durch das Lesen der Posts oder auch bei mir viel durch eigene Erfahrungen.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Riverna is langjähriger Mechaniker, Bad is genauso Mechaniker, Klutten is bei der Dekra, Zappa dürfte irgendwo in der Entwicklung von Getrag tätig sein etc. pp.
> 
> Wenn man Autos nicht nur als Gebrauchsgegenstände sieht sondern auch als Hobby dann sammelt man sich mit der Zeit so einiges an Wissen an. King z.B. schraubt auch gern selber und ich genauso.



Zumal man ja auch hier und da dann entsprechende Leute kennenlernt, wenn man in dem Metier tätig ist .


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2014)

In allen anderen Bereichen habe ich alles durch Try&Error gelernt.
Nur beim Auto meinte BadFrag damit bringe ich mich um  Deshalb ab September ne Ausbildung als KFZler.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> In allen anderen Bereichen habe ich alles durch Try&Error gelernt.



Naja, manchmal klappt's manchmal nicht . Ne mal Spaß beiseite. Allein schon das Geld was man da verhauen kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wo habt ihr alle das teilweise sehr detaillierte technische Wissen über Autos her? Habt ihr eine Ausbildung in dem Bereich gemacht? Nur vom Autofahren lernt man das ja nicht... Wo lerne ich zum Beispiel, wie man ein Auto tunt, also welche Teile da empfehlenswert sind und was die bewirken?


 
Bei mir liegt es hauptsächlich am "Hobby" Auto. Ich würde behaupten, dass sich 50% eines normalen Tages ums Thema Auto dreht, am WE eher mehr 
Ich bin generell ein bisschen der Technik und Mechanik-Freak und kann mich sehr gut in sowas reindenken. Den Ruf hab ich auch schon auf der Arbeit weg  Auch über mein Interesse im Motorsport lernt man sehr viel in Sachen Fahrwerk, Abstimmung und welche Werte indirekt zusammenhängen und sich aufeinander auswirken (Beispiel Sturz, Härte vom Stabi, Dämpfereigenschaften, etc. pp.)
Und am Auto hat man halt alle möglichen Techniken aus sehr vielen Bereichen vereint. 
Wenn man mit vielen Leuten Kontakt hat, lernt man auch immer viel neues dazu. 
Was mich aber auch erstaunt ist, dass so viele bei mir auf der Arbeit nicht so wirklich viel über das Thema Auto wissen, obwohl ich bei einem Autobauer arbeite


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch erstaunt ist, dass so viele bei mir auf der Arbeit nicht so wirklich viel über das Thema Auto wissen, obwohl ich bei einem Autobauer arbeite



Nachdem mir ein Kumpel erzählt, was der Meister bei einer Seat-Werkstatt ihm verklickern wollte, wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Vielleicht sollen die aber auch irgendeinen Rotz erzählen, um dem Kunden Geld aus der Tasche zu locken. Ist aber nur reine Spekulation .


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2014)

Woher kommt eigentlich der Hass gegen deutsche bzw europäische Autos bei dir? Wurdest du als Kind mal von einem angefahren? In jedem zweiten Posting ließt man irgendwelche Anfeindungen... 

So der MR2 Turbo wurde heute angemeldet, erste Probefahrt hat er auch überstanden. Aktuell fährt er wieder mit Serienladedruck von 0.6bar und somit ~ 230PS. Nächsten Winter soll es dann Richtung 280PS gehen... macht aber jetzt schon ordentlich Spaß der Koffer. Morgen muss ich dann noch die neue Auspuffanlage unter meinen Alltags NX knüppeln, der alte klappert durchs Aufsetzen im Parkhaus. Dann sind alle drei Autos fertig für Reisbrennen... Donnerstag um 9Uhr morgends gehts los


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich hatte endlich auch mal wieder Zeit meinen ein wenig frei zu blasen, die zwei Wochen Urlaub und der Stadtverkehr davor war wieder mal genug für ne Zeit  Heute dann erstmal ne schöne Tour rausgesucht ca.200km und denn kleinen behutsam warmgefahren und dann schön durch die Berge gejagt  (aber immer sanft und nicht zu schnell)
> 
> Viel Wissen bekommt man eben durch das Lesen der Posts oder auch bei mir viel durch eigene Erfahrungen.


Wenn man zweideutig denken kann, ist dein Beitrag sehr lustig xD

Hmm, wenn ich mal Geld für Tuning habe, werde ich mich auch mal damit beschäftigen


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich der Hass gegen deutsche bzw europäische Autos bei dir? Wurdest du als Kind mal von einem angefahren? In jedem zweiten Posting ließt man irgendwelche Anfeindungen...
> 
> So der MR2 Turbo wurde heute angemeldet, erste Probefahrt hat er auch überstanden. Aktuell fährt er wieder mit Serienladedruck von 0.6bar und somit ~ 230PS. Nächsten Winter soll es dann Richtung 280PS gehen... macht aber jetzt schon ordentlich Spaß der Koffer. Morgen muss ich dann noch die neue Auspuffanlage unter meinen Alltags NX knüppeln, der alte klappert durchs Aufsetzen im Parkhaus. Dann sind alle drei Autos fertig für Reisbrennen... Donnerstag um 9Uhr morgends gehts los



Ach, so feindlich ist das gar nicht gemeint. Kommt das echt so rüber ? Der Typ hätte auch von GMC oder Nissan bspw. sein können. Macken haste hier und da bei jedem Hersteller. Aber der erwähnte Kumpel ist selbst Auto-Mechaniker; da ist das hin und wieder lustig, wenn man dann was vom Pferd erzählt bekommt ( hmm, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke muss das komisch erscheinen, dass gerade ich sowas sage )und dann auch noch vom Meister. 

Coole Sache übrigens mit dem Reisbrennen


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2014)

Es kommt nicht nur so rüber, es scheint auch so zu sein. Leben und leben lassen, würde mir auch keine deutschen Autos kaufen, aber man muss ja nicht dies jedesmal kundtun.


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht nur so rüber, es scheint auch so zu sein. Leben und leben lassen, würde mir auch keine deutschen Autos kaufen, aber man muss ja nicht dies jedesmal kundtun.



Hast natürlich recht. Im Endeffekt würde ich auch gar keinem vorschreiben wollen, welches Auto er/sie fahren soll.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Hast natürlich recht. Im Endeffekt würde ich auch gar keinem vorschreiben wollen, welches Auto er/sie fahren soll.


 
Auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich auch nie etwas vorschreiben lassen, am besten immer selbst ein Bild machen --> Probefahrt.
Ein Auto kann z.B.: in Tests von Magazinen noch so gut bewertet sein....und trotzdem passt es einem am Ende nicht. (Sitz unbequem, Fahrwerk "stuckig", unübersichtlich etc.)
Ich gebe auch nichts auf Kommentare unter den besagten Tests, meist ist das nur gebashe, getrolle usw. von Leuten die etwa erst 15 Jahre alt sind, oder sich das Auto nicht leisten können.....oder einfach nur lange Weile haben.


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich auch nie etwas vorschreiben lassen, am besten immer selbst ein Bild machen --> Probefahrt.
> Ein Auto kann z.B.: in Tests von Magazinen noch so gut bewertet sein....und trotzdem passt es einem am Ende nicht. (Sitz unbequem, Fahrwerk "stuckig", unübersichtlich etc.)
> Ich gebe auch nichts auf Kommentare unter den besagten Tests, meist ist das nur gebashe, getrolle usw. von Leuten die etwa erst 15 Jahre alt sind, oder sich das Auto nicht leisten können.....oder einfach nur lange Weile haben.



Da fällt mir nur ADAC zu ein .


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Huhu ihr,

Ich fahre einen Renault Clio Sport Phase 3 in Blau metallic.

Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Twingo?
Der soll vielleicht bald als zweit/Stadtauto angeschafft werden .


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wo habt ihr alle das teilweise sehr detaillierte technische Wissen über Autos her? Habt ihr eine Ausbildung in dem Bereich gemacht? Nur vom Autofahren lernt man das ja nicht... Wo lerne ich zum Beispiel, wie man ein Auto tunt, also welche Teile da empfehlenswert sind und was die bewirken?


 
Kann ich dir sagen, mich hat schon immer Schraubenschlüssel und Ratsche Fasziniert, so hab ich als 5 jähriger Bub schon begeistern mitgemacht wenns darum ging Anlagen ins Auto zu bauen, auserdem wollt ich immer wissen wie nen Auto Funktioniert und warum es Funktioniert, so hab ich auch meine erste fahrt ungewollt mit 6 jahren gemacht als ich die Handbremse gelöst hab und die Karre von Vaddern anfing zu rollen  Tja auserdem bin ich aufm Land aufgewachsen, das heist ich hab mit 8 jahren gelernt Traktor und Auto zu fahren ( gut Auto nich richtig ) Traktor ging weil ich mit den füßen nicht zu den Pedalen musste. Mit 10 hab ich angefangen an Mofas zu schrauben und zu tunen, mit 13 hatte ich mein erstes Auto und dann fing ich dadran an zu schrauben glücklicherweise war der Motor vom Bambino nem 2takter Mofa recht ähnlich so das ich auch dadran rumtunen wollte, den hab ich aufm Acker dann zerstört genauer genommen sind die Achsen und Federn gebrochen als ich nen Sprung gemacht hab  Dann stand da so nen verschrubbter Escort bei nem Kumpel rum der hätte eigentlich in die Presse gesollt, irgendwie haben wir die Eltern überreden können das wir die karre zu basteln bekommen ( die ham niemals geglaubt das wir den zum Laufen bekommen ) joar nach nem halben jahr und 20 schrauben zu viel lief die kiste  So ging das dann weiter und immer professioneller bis zu meinem Kenntnissstand heute, und joar in 22 jahren Autoschrauben lernt man viel, auserdem war ich schon immer sehr Autodidaktisch veranlagt.


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Twingo?
> Der soll vielleicht bald als zweit/Stadtauto angeschafft werden .



Der beste Smart, den es je gab!


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der beste Smart, den es je gab!



Ist der so klein geworden?


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ist der so klein geworden?



Der neue Twingo ist der neue Smart. Kooperation zwischen Mercedes und Renault. Kannst du einmal als Smart kaufen oder auch als Twingo. Plattform inklusive Motoren ist gleich. Nur andere Karosserie.


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der neue Twingo ist der neue Smart. Kooperation zwischen Mercedes und Renault. Kannst du einmal als Smart kaufen oder auch als Twingo. Plattform inklusive Motoren ist gleich. Nur andere Karosserie.



Achso, davon wusste ich nichts .


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2014)

Twingo? 
Smart? 

Das hier ist der Auto Thread.


----------



## winner961 (30. Juli 2014)

Tja es gibt auch kleine Autos Bad 

Ich glaub den Twingo muss ich mal Probefahrten mit dem Turbomotor  Driften ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2014)

Gegen kleine *Autos* habe ich auch nix!


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2014)

Andere Leute erschreckt man mit "Buuh". BadFrag erschreckt man mit "Prius!"


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gegen kleine *Autos* habe ich auch nix!


 
Man mag es mir übel nehmen, aber ich hatte bei den Worten Smart und Twingo fast exakt den selben Gedankengang... Für mich persönlich dürfte es nicht kleiner werden als Golf... In meinen bekomme ich ja nur mit Not meine Ausrüstung unter zB .


----------



## fatlace (30. Juli 2014)

Cooles video find ich 

Btw, am samstag bau ich mein gewinde ein





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90949939

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Juli 2014)

Nebenbei:
Seit heute ist auf YouTube /DRIVE wieder da mit ner neuen Season.

Erstes Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuG8-SVVebQ

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein RWD Auto und ne Strecke um das auch auszuprobieren 
Ich finde es eine sehr verständliche Erklärung und ich mag Chris Harris einfach.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Andere Leute erschreckt man mit "Buuh". BadFrag erschreckt man mit "Prius!"


  Ja so in etwa.


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja so in etwa.



Ach die neuen sehen für Prius gar nicht mehr so schlecht aus . Ist halt das perfekte Taxi, wie ich finde. Da störts mich nicht wie's aussieht.


----------



## Seabound (30. Juli 2014)

Hab mir die Woche den Renault Zoe angeschaut. Bin am Überlegen... Absolut faszinierend.


----------



## fatlace (30. Juli 2014)

das mal vernünftige werbung für den 2er





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vz2rAgXjkCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (30. Juli 2014)

Wasn Tag haett nich gedacht das nen Porsche mir ne Feuchte Hose verursachen kann  
Heut aufm Heimweg nen abstecher beim Örtlichen Motorsport Motorsport Team gemacht, ich durft tatsaechlich ne kleine runde im 911 GT3R mitfahren 
Um es kurz zu machen, GEIL ....  

Nur Bilder und Video durft ich nich machen weil sie grad in der ADAC GT Master Serie sind und die Wagen fürs Rennen am 9ten August vorbereiten

Ein Bild durft ich aber machen auserhalb vom Werksgelaende 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Frage hin wie die es schaffen ne Sondergenehmigung zu bekommen das die mit nem Reinrassigen GT3 Fahrzeug auf die Strasse dürfen ham die nur geschmunzelt und gemeint die habe ihre möglichkeit, allerdings nur mit Restriktor so wie sie auch in der GT3 serie fahren. 

Aber was die dinger an Power entwickeln ohne Restriktor, also ..... ich bin schon viel mitgefahren aber das .....


----------



## Captn (30. Juli 2014)

Coole Sache

Wie schnell seid ihr denn eigentlich unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Juli 2014)

Hi, wofür ist ein Axialgelenk zuständig?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Hi, wofür ist ein Axialgelenk zuständig?


 
Das Gelenk kann Winkelfehler bei Wellen ausgleichen.
Eingesetzt z.B. bei Spurstangen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Hi, wofür ist ein Axialgelenk zuständig?


 Welches meinst du?  Am Auto werden die mehrmals eingesetzt.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Juli 2014)

Danke. Welche Auswirkungen kann ein Defekt haben?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Danke. Welche Auswirkungen kann ein Defekt haben?


 
Kommt ganz drauf an, wo das Gelenk sitzt und welche Aufgabe es erfüllt


----------



## stevie4one (31. Juli 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Danke. Welche Auswirkungen kann ein Defekt haben?




An welchem Bauteil ist das Axialgelenk?


----------



## dekay55 (31. Juli 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Coole Sache
> 
> Wie schnell seid ihr denn eigentlich unterwegs gewesen?


 
Net soo schnell, kurzeitig mal 150 auf offener Strecke, sind auch nur quasi einmal ums kaff gefahren.


----------



## dsdenni (31. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lshxp90GczE

JP hat den M4 mal eingefahren


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Juli 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an, wo das Gelenk sitzt und welche Aufgabe es erfüllt



Ich bin blöd.
Eigentlich kann man sich doch denken, was ein Axialgelenk ist, oder?  
Das Gelenk sitzt vorne an der Spurstange.


----------



## fatlace (31. Juli 2014)

Heute war waschtag
2 tage noch und dann kommt das auto endlich runter, kanns kaum abwarten.
M heck liegt zuhause, und pp diffusor bestellt dann noch lack und die fensterleisten werden foliert


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Ich bin blöd.
> Eigentlich kann man sich doch denken, was ein Axialgelenk ist, oder?
> Das Gelenk sitzt vorne an der Spurstange.


 Im schlimmsten Fall reißt es komplett raus, das Rad schlägt ein und blockiert(eventuell reißt das Rad ganz ab und kommt unters Auto). Das ist dann meist ein Totalschaden am Auto und ein Unfall lässt sich dann schwer verhindern. Wenn es kaputt ist muss es halt wieder in Ordnung gebracht werden.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (31. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich hätte es ohnehin machen lassen.


----------



## ich558 (1. August 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lshxp90GczE  JP hat den M4 mal eingefahren



Wurde auch zeit


----------



## Beam39 (1. August 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lshxp90GczE
> 
> JP hat den M4 mal eingefahren


 
Ich bleib dabei.. So geil die Dinger auch performen mögen, im Vergleich zum E46 M3 etc. sind die Teile einfach emotionslos..


----------



## JaniZz (1. August 2014)

Haha hab mir mal die letzten Seiten durchgelesen. 

Experten runde


----------



## dsdenni (1. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei.. So geil die Dinger auch performen mögen, im Vergleich zum E46 M3 etc. sind die Teile einfach emotionslos..



Sind halt 6 Zylinder und keine dicken 8 ohne Turbo..
Ich persönlich finde, z.b der M3 E46 oder E92 hat nen besseren Sound aber das Aussehen gefällt mir gut bei dem M4


----------



## ErbsenPommes (1. August 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Sind halt 6 Zylinder und keine dicken 8 ohne Turbo.. Ich persönlich finde, z.b der M3 E46 oder E92 hat nen besseren Sound aber das Aussehen gefällt mir gut bei dem M4



Der E46 hatte soweit ich weiß nen 3 Liter Sauger reihen Sechszylinder.
Der Nachfolger hatte nen V8
Bitte korrigiert mich wenns nicht stimmt


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2014)

Richtig, nur warens 3,2 Liter.


----------



## Beam39 (1. August 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Sind halt 6 Zylinder und keine dicken 8 ohne Turbo..
> Ich persönlich finde, z.b der M3 E46 oder E92 hat nen besseren Sound aber das Aussehen gefällt mir gut bei dem M4


 
Der e30 hatte nen 4 Zylinder, der e46 nen 6 Zylinder mit dem 8 Zylinder in der E9X-Reihe fings an abzubauen, der V8 hat da nie wirklich reingepasst in den 3er.


----------



## fatlace (1. August 2014)

naja der E9x war weichgespülter als der e46.
der e46 CSL war die reinste fahrmaschine.
der E9x sollte halt die eierlegende wollmilchsau sein, was in meinen augen auch gut geklappt hat.(bis auf kombi gabs den ja in allen varianten)
Für sein hohes gewicht war der wagen schon schnell auf der renne und auch gut abgestimmt und der V8 ist im alltag einfach nur bombastisch gewesen, hatte so einen mal eine woche zum fahren und es war einfach geil


----------



## Zappaesk (1. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> und der V8 ist im alltag einfach nur bombastisch gewesen,



Für den Alltag war der V8 abgesehen vom V10 im M5 der schlechteste Motor den die M je gemacht hat! Die Dinger haben gesoffen wie ein Loch und genau dass ist im Alltag beim normalen fahren völlig indiskutabel! Wenn man beim im Verkehr mit schwimmen nicht unter 11l kommt, dann stimmt was net.

Dazu kam ja die viel zu kleine Spreizung beim DKG, die trotz 7 Gängen nur bei 4,8 (völlig überzogen, sogar Ferrari hat >5) war. Es nervt absolut, wenn der Motor permanent "zu hoch" dreht - auch inner Baustelle... Dabei hat der V8 das ja gar net nötig und 7 Gänge ermöglichen ne sportliche Abstimmung und ne vernünftige Spreizung!

Beim M5 und jetzt dem M4 ist das deutlich angenehmer, weil die Spreizung wesentlich größer (7,2) ist. Bei 7 Gängen und Turbobumms ist so ne kleine Spreizung ja auch gar net notwendig um sportlich zu fahren.


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2014)

Um Gotteswillen...

http://www.carthrottle.com/porsches...od-in-this-ring-testing-video/?answerid=63596


----------



## fatlace (1. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Für den Alltag war der V8 abgesehen vom V10 im M5 der schlechteste Motor den die M je gemacht hat! Die Dinger haben gesoffen wie ein Loch und genau dass ist im Alltag beim normalen fahren völlig indiskutabel! Wenn man beim im Verkehr mit schwimmen nicht unter 11l kommt, dann stimmt was net.
> 
> Dazu kam ja die viel zu kleine Spreizung beim DKG, die trotz 7 Gängen nur bei 4,8 (völlig überzogen, sogar Ferrari hat >5) war. Es nervt absolut, wenn der Motor permanent "zu hoch" dreht - auch inner Baustelle... Dabei hat der V8 das ja gar net nötig und 7 Gänge ermöglichen ne sportliche Abstimmung und ne vernünftige Spreizung!
> 
> Beim M5 und jetzt dem M4 ist das deutlich angenehmer, weil die Spreizung wesentlich größer (7,2) ist. Bei 7 Gängen und Turbobumms ist so ne kleine Spreizung ja auch gar net notwendig um sportlich zu fahren.


 
Naja da ich den nur eine woche hatte hab ich auf den verbrauch überhaupt nicht geachtet und war auch ein handschalter, da kann ich dir zum DKG nix sagen. Bin auch noch nie ein M mit DKG gefahren.
würd mir nen M auch immer als schalter kaufen, bei sportlichem fahren gehört für mich ne Handschaltung einfach dazu.
Meiner ist ein Automat aber das ist auch nur ein cruiser in meinen augen und kein wirklicher sportler


----------



## Zappaesk (1. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Bin auch noch nie ein M mit DKG gefahren.
> würd mir nen M auch immer als schalter kaufen, bei sportlichem fahren gehört für mich ne Handschaltung einfach dazu.



Sagt nur jemand, der noch nie das Ding mit DKG gefahren ist...


----------



## fatlace (1. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sagt nur jemand, der noch nie das Ding mit DKG gefahren ist...


 
Magst du recht haben, ich hoffe ich komme noch in den genuss


----------



## dekay55 (1. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer196 (1. August 2014)

Hey Ihrs.

Ich hatte ja schonmal gefragt... Aber ich suche noch immer. Wär cool wenn ihr mir nochmal vorschläge zu brauchbaren autos um die 4000 euro machen könntet. Gerne auch abseits des mainstreams ala golf.
Und ja ich bin Fahranfänger. Darf aber gerne "sportlich" zu bewegen sein. 

Momentan im auge: Civic ej9.

Gebt alles!


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2014)

Hattest du nicht die Civic Ranzbude gekauft?


----------



## killer196 (1. August 2014)

Haha nein noch hab ich nix.


----------



## watercooled (1. August 2014)

Ich könnte schwören du hättest den damals gepostet.

Hat jemand einen Link zu einen funktionierenden! Stream vom Reisbrennen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der e30 hatte nen 4 Zylinder, der e46 nen 6 Zylinder mit dem 8 Zylinder in der E9X-Reihe fings an abzubauen, der V8 hat da nie wirklich reingepasst in den 3er.


 
Das stimmt.
Und Leistungsmäßig war der S65 auch nicht wirklich der Bringer.
Ein gemachter N54 bietet deutlich mehr Leistung, wobei man da die (kleinen) Nachteile von einem Turbomotor hat.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob der S55 die Tradition vom Verzehren der Lagerschalen fortführen wird


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und Leistungsmäßig war der S65 auch nicht wirklich der Bringer.


 Also ne S-Klasse mit V12 Biturbo geht aber schon gut nach vorn. 

Ja ich weis es war was anderes gemeint... ;D


----------



## Zappaesk (1. August 2014)

[QUOTE="=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Ich bin mal gespannt ob der S55 die Tradition vom Verzehren der Lagerschalen fortführen wird [/QUOTE]

Na da der S55 ja ein "gemachter" N55 ist kannst du dir das zusammen reimen...

Jedenfalls wird der N55 ja auch schon vom B58 abgelöst und damit auch in den Bxx Baukasten der 3 und 4 Zylindermotoren eingereiht. Da dürfte dann der nächste M3/4 drauf basieren.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (1. August 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Hey Ihrs.  Ich hatte ja schonmal gefragt... Aber ich suche noch immer. Wär cool wenn ihr mir nochmal vorschläge zu brauchbaren autos um die 4000 euro machen könntet. Gerne auch abseits des mainstreams ala golf. Und ja ich bin Fahranfänger. Darf aber gerne "sportlich" zu bewegen sein.  Momentan im auge: Civic ej9.  Gebt alles!



Einen top ausgestatteten Alfa Romeo 146 
Oder einen 'normalen' 147 bekommt man schon für 4000€
Ist mal etwas anderes als Golf und ich denke auch etwas sportlicher abgestimmt. 
Musst mal gucken ob der dir vom aussehen zusagt.


----------



## Beam39 (2. August 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Einen top ausgestatteten Alfa Romeo 146
> Oder einen 'normalen' 147 bekommt man schon für 4000€
> Ist mal etwas anderes als Golf und ich denke auch etwas sportlicher abgestimmt.
> Musst mal gucken ob der dir vom aussehen zusagt.



Das Thema Alfa hatten wir hier auch schon öfter.. Wenn man was zuverlässiges will ist man mit einem anderen Auto deutlich besser dran.


----------



## watercooled (2. August 2014)

Um es mit Jeremys Worten zu sagen: Jeder Autofan muss einmal im Leben einen Alfa besessen haben


----------



## Verminaard (2. August 2014)

Dachte Volvowerkstatt waere so unverschaemt teuer.
War positiv ueberrascht


----------



## ErbsenPommes (2. August 2014)

Ja vielleicht sind sie jetzt nicht so zuverlässig wie ein Golf, trotzdem kann man sie kaufen. 
Sie brauchen halt etwas mehr 'Aufmerksamkeit'


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dachte Volvowerkstatt waere so unverschaemt teuer.
> War positiv ueberrascht


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Standardarbeiten kosten bei mir bei der nächsten Vertragswerkstatt nicht mehr als bei ner guten freien Werkstatt. Da die Vertragswerkstatt aber 15km entfernt ist und  der Vorbesitzer das Checkheft eh versaut hat geh ich meist doch zur Freien um die Ecke.


----------



## Verminaard (2. August 2014)

Was hat der Vorbesitzer angestellt?

Habe fuer ein Service mit Oelwechsel, Klimaanlagenservice, Ueberpruefung/Reparatur diverser von mir Beanstandeten Kleinigkeiten 336€ bezahlt.
Sachen, wo ich meinte das die durchgefuehrt werden muessten, aber in Ordnung waren, wurden nicht gemacht. Natuerlich telefonisch geklaert.
Ich denke da haetten andere Werkstaetten einfach drauflosgeschraubt, Kunde hatte es ja in Auftrag gegeben.
Auch die ganze Beratung und das Abschlussgespraech beim Abholen hat mich ueberzeugt. 
Oelwechsel bekomm ich auch ohne Werkstatt hin, aber der ganze Aufwand, wieso sollt ich mir das antun, wenn ich das nicht hobbymaessig betreibe?
Hinzu kommt das das Fahrzeug bei uns im Raum ein Exot ist, und es gerade mal eine Handvoll davon gibt. Da lass ich es lieber in der Fachwerkstatt warten.
Als kleines Sahnehaeubchen gibts einen Service obendrauf, der mir Ersthilfe bei einem Defekt inkl. 3 Tage Ersatzfahrzeug und Abschleppen etc ohne Kosten beschert.
Natuerlich ist dieser Service fuer 12 Monate (bis zum naechsten Service) begrenzt. 
Aber das Gesamtpaket hat mir sehr gefallen


----------



## fatlace (2. August 2014)

3stunden für fahrwerkswechsel, unglaublich wie verostet die schrauben vorne waren da hat sich selbst ein lkw schlagschrauber schwer getan:O

Vorne muss noch ein stück aber ohne spurplatten gehts nicht weiter runter


----------



## ich558 (2. August 2014)

Du hast hier mMn das absolut geilste Auto


----------



## fatlace (2. August 2014)

Hehe danke


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> 3stunden für fahrwerkswechsel, unglaublich wie verostet die schrauben vorne waren da hat sich selbst ein lkw schlagschrauber schwer getan:O
> 
> Vorne muss noch ein stück aber ohne spurplatten gehts nicht weiter runter



Sieht klasse aus 
Welche Tiefe fährst du nun (Kotflügelkante, Radmitte) und auf was willst du noch runter ?
Ein Bekannter von mir fährt seinen E92 auf 300mm Vorder- und Hinterachse.
Mit 19" 313ern wirkt das richtig klasse


----------



## fatlace (2. August 2014)

Hinten fahr ich 330mm und vorne 340mm. Vorne gleiche ich noch an, brauch nur wie gesagt noch spurplatten.
300 wäre mir zu tief ehrlich gesagt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. August 2014)

300 ist auch richtig tief und im Alltag schon etwas problematisch 
Dafür sieht's aber auch unglaublich gut aus 

Mein 1er liegt übrigens bei ca. 325mm vorne und hinten.


----------



## fatlace (3. August 2014)

Ja das is ne optimale tiefe, da schliesst der reifen bündig mit der radhauskante ab, so wie es sein muss


----------



## Magogan (3. August 2014)

Dumme Frage, aber auf was genau beziehen sich die 300 mm? Der Abstand zwischen Straße und Unterseite des Autos wird es ja wohl eher nicht sein...  Oder doch?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. August 2014)

Man misst von der Mitte der Kotflügelkante, bis zur Rad/Felgenmitte. Umso kleiner der Wert, umso näher liegt das Rad an der Kotflügelkante an und ist damit auch tiefer zum Boden hin.


----------



## Magogan (3. August 2014)

@ErbsenPommes: Hmm, jetzt Pommes mit Erbsen... Das haben wir früher wirklich gegessen Oo

Ich muss mal nachmessen, wie viel das bei mir ist, würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## tsd560ti (3. August 2014)

Muss mal bei unserm Passat messen  
Beladen und mit 15" sollte der gut tief sein


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> *Darf aber gerne "sportlich" zu bewegen sein. *
> 
> Momentan im auge: *Civic ej9.*


 
Das eine schließt das andere aber aus 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 300 ist auch richtig tief und im Alltag schon etwas problematisch


 
Das muss dann aber am E92 liegen. Ich habe im Alltag mit allen Autos keine Probleme. 

Grauer NX 29.5/30.5cm
Roter NX 28/28cm
Mazda 31/32cm 

Alle ohne Probleme fahrbar, damit kommt man sogar ins Parkhaus. Schleift aber je nach Parkhaus am Kat, jedoch nicht weltbewegend.


----------



## fatlace (3. August 2014)

glaub kaum das man das mit anderen autos vergleichen kann, mein civic damals hatte 24cm RM-BK bin so auch 2 jahre rumgefahren
Unterboden ist ja bei jedem auto anders, und jeder kann auch anders mit den einschränkungen leben.


----------



## killer196 (3. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere aber aus
> 
> Das muss dann aber am E92 liegen. Ich habe im Alltag mit allen Autos keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



Dann gib mir tipps was "sportlich" ist


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2014)

Da gibt es einiges, aber da dir der EJ9 scheinbar gefällt dann ist die logische Antwort EK4.


----------



## killer196 (3. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da gibt es einiges, aber da dir der EJ9 scheinbar gefällt dann ist die logische Antwort EK4.



Bin für alles offen. Und gute ek4 kosten mittlerweile einiges :p


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2014)

War zufällig jemand hier beim Osnabrücker Bergrennen?


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Bin für alles offen. Und gute ek4 kosten mittlerweile einiges :p


 
Nissan Sunny GTi, Nissan 100NX GTi, Mazda MX V6, Toyota MR2, Nissan 200SX S13, Toyota Celica, Honda Civic EG6 oder EK4, Suzuki Swift... gibt zig wenn man da alle aufzählt sitze ich morgen noch 
Den EJ9 fehlt einfach Leistung, 75PS können nicht sportlich sein. Ausser aufm Roller


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Hey Ihrs.
> 
> Ich hatte ja schonmal gefragt... Aber ich suche noch immer. Wär cool wenn ihr mir nochmal vorschläge zu brauchbaren autos um die 4000 euro machen könntet. Gerne auch abseits des mainstreams ala golf.
> Und ja ich bin Fahranfänger. Darf aber gerne "sportlich" zu bewegen sein.
> ...


 Alfa 75/155 Turbo, Audi A3 Quattro, Mitsubishi Lancer EVO, Mitsubishi Colt 1.5 Turbo, Renault Clio Sport, Seat Leon Cupra, Subaru Impreza WRX...
Gibts alles schon für ~4000€. Die Frage ist natürlich was du für ein Auto haben willst.


----------



## killer196 (3. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alfa 75/155 Turbo, Audi A3 Quattro, Mitsubishi Lancer EVO, Mitsubishi Colt 1.5 Turbo, Renault Clio Sport, Seat Leon Cupra, Subaru Impreza WRX...
> Gibts alles schon für ~4000€. Die Frage ist natürlich was du für ein Auto haben willst.


 
Eben was "sportliches"

also am liebsten mal 3 türer, unter 1,2t und über 100 ps. Optisch bin ich recht wenig festgelegt. Heckantrieb oder allrad wären nice aber nicht "muss". Zudem dürfen mich die laufenden kosten nich "umbringen".

Ach ja, keine franzosen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das eine schließt das andere aber aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Liegt hauptsächlich an den längeren Überhängen und am größeren Radstand des E92


----------



## roadgecko (3. August 2014)

Jetzt bin ich auch bei Lupus Autopflege schwach geworden 

Normalerweise benutze ich nur ein Auto Shampoo und dazu einen vernüftigen Schwamm plus Microfasertücher.

Bin gespannt wie sich die Mittel so machen, hier eine kleine Übersicht:

1x Koch Chemie Nano Magic Shampoo 750ml
1x Koch Chemie Shine Speed Polish 500ml
1x Koch Chemie Insect Dirt Remover 750ml
1x Koch Chemie Reactive Wheel Cleaner 750ml
1x Orange Drying Towel - Das Trocknungstuch!
2x Lupus Applicator Pad

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2014)

Mit Koch-Chemie nicht.
Bin eher der Chemical Guys Typ 
Felgenreiniger nutze ich nie.
Normales Autoshampoo reicht aus, wenn man 1x pro Woche die Felgen wäscht 
Ich hoffe, du nutzt die App. Pads nicht für's polieren


----------



## roadgecko (3. August 2014)

Haha ich hab leider keine Poliermaschine.



> *Anwendungsempfehlung*
> 
> Vor Gebrauch gut schütteln. Mit weichem Schwamm gleichmäßig einen  dünnen Film auftragen (manuell oder maschinell) und abtrocknen lassen.  Produktreste mit weichem Tuch auf Hochglanz auspolieren. Zur Nachpflege  empfehlen wir NanoMagicShampoo.



Man ließt aber durchweg Positives also lass ich mich mal überraschen.


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alfa 75/155 Turbo, Audi A3 Quattro, Mitsubishi Lancer EVO, Mitsubishi Colt 1.5 Turbo, Renault Clio Sport, Seat Leon Cupra, Subaru Impreza WRX...
> Gibts alles schon für ~4000€. Die Frage ist natürlich was du für ein Auto haben willst.


 
Bidde? Den will ich sehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2014)

Das ist dann aber keine Politur.
Wenn man das so anwendet, schmiert das nur die Lackdefekte zu.
Um z.B. Waschkratzer zu entfernen, reicht einfaches drüberwischen nicht aus.
Von Hand Kratzer zu entfernen ist ein Knochenjob.

Ich hab meinen 1er übrigens am Mittwoch wieder auf Hochglanz poliert. 
5Std. alleine für's Polieren mit der Maschine + 1Std. Wachs Auftragen.
Hab ich schon gesagt, dass mich der extrem harte BMW Lack beim Polieren immer leicht annervt  ?


----------



## Captn (3. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bidde? Den will ich sehen



Beim Lancer EVO frag ich mich auch wie alt das Ding sein soll . Nen guten der neunten Generation bekommste erst ab 18.000 etwa, der dann so um die 80.000 runter hat. Wie's bei älteren aussieht weiß ich aber auch nicht. Vielleicht steigt der Wert ja da schon wieder .


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2014)

Evo 4-6 sind die günstigsten. Aber 4k sind utopisch. 
Außer es ist einer mit 150k gelaufen, ohne Zulassung und Hagelschaden oder so 
Aber selbst dann...


----------



## Captn (4. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Evo 4-6 sind die günstigsten. Aber 4k sind utopisch.
> Außer es ist einer mit 150k gelaufen, ohne Zulassung und Hagelschaden oder so
> Aber selbst dann...



Die halten sich aber ganz schön gut, wenn man die mal mit gleichaltrigen Autos preistechnisch vergleicht.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Ist ja auch was anderes als ein GTI oder so...


----------



## Captn (4. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist ja auch was anderes als ein GTI oder so...



Na, mit sowas kannste aber auch nur irgendwelche Leute locken, die ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen und am besten noch mit Snapback Auto fahren . Aber bevor ich hier wieder eine nie endende Diskussion lostrete (und ich will das wirklich nicht ), sag ich lieber nicht, was mir noch so zum typischen GTI-Fahrer einfällt . Immerhin wird das Auto ja oft genug verkauft. Geschmakssache eben.


----------



## roadgecko (4. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber keine Politur.
> Wenn man das so anwendet, schmiert das nur die Lackdefekte zu.
> Um z.B. Waschkratzer zu entfernen, reicht einfaches drüberwischen nicht aus.
> Von Hand Kratzer zu entfernen ist ein Knochenjob.
> ...



Ich schau mal wie es wird. Ohne Maschine habe ich ja eh nicht so viele Möglichkeiten. Und ob sich dann eine Lohnt weiß ich auch nicht weil ich mich mit dem Thema nicht so gut auskenne.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Na, mit sowas kannste aber auch nur  irgendwelche Leute locken, die ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen und am  besten noch mit Snapback Auto fahren . Aber bevor ich hier  wieder eine nie endende Diskussion lostrete (und ich will das wirklich  nicht ), sag ich lieber nicht, was mir noch so zum typischen  GTI-Fahrer einfällt . Immerhin wird das Auto ja oft genug  verkauft. Geschmakssache eben.


 
Was soll denn "Snapback" sein


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Soweit ich weiss eine neumodische Mützenart die von Hipstern getragen wird.


----------



## Captn (4. August 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Was soll denn "Snapback" sein



watercooled hat es glaube ich gut getroffen. Im Endeffekt sind das Basecaps mit größerem Schirm.
Ich finde es halt lustig, wenn man mit Mütze im Sommer Auto fährt .


----------



## Beam39 (4. August 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch bei Lupus Autopflege schwach geworden
> 
> Normalerweise benutze ich nur ein Auto Shampoo und dazu einen vernüftigen Schwamm plus Microfasertücher.
> 
> ...


 
Die Produkte von Koch Chemie sind durch die Bank weg alle wirklich sehr solide, aber zaubern können die nicht.



> Vor Gebrauch gut schütteln. Mit weichem Schwamm gleichmäßig einen dünnen  Film auftragen (manuell oder maschinell) und abtrocknen lassen.  Produktreste mit weichem Tuch auf Hochglanz auspolieren. Zur Nachpflege  empfehlen wir NanoMagicShampoo.


Das sind halt Produkte die ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben weil sie Anklang in der breiten Masse finden, aber sauber arbeiten solche Sachen nicht. Wie King bereits erwähnt hat sind in diesen Mitteln Öle etc. enthalten die einfach über die Defekte drüberschmieren, spätestens bei der nächsten Wäsche haste wieder dasselbe Spiel.

Wenn man schon nicht polieren kann, dann lieber nach ner Wäsche mit ordentlichem Kneten ein Wachs auftragen. Gleicher Aufwand nur dass dein Lack dann geschützt ist und du nicht nach jeder Wäsche mit nem App. dein ganzes Auto massieren musst


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> also am liebsten mal 3 türer, unter 1,2t und über 100 ps. Optisch bin ich recht wenig festgelegt. Heckantrieb oder allrad wären nice aber nicht "muss". Zudem dürfen mich die laufenden kosten nich "umbringen".



Dann schau dir mal die an die ich dir gesagt habe. 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Na, mit sowas kannste aber auch nur irgendwelche Leute locken, die ein auf dicke Hose machen wollen


 
Was fährst du nochmal? War das nicht Bus und Bahn?


----------



## stevie4one (4. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen 1er übrigens am Mittwoch wieder auf Hochglanz poliert. 5Std. alleine für's Polieren mit der Maschine + 1Std. Wachs Auftragen. Hab ich schon gesagt, dass mich der extrem harte BMW Lack beim Polieren immer leicht annervt  ?



2 Fragen ...

1. Hast du einen Job? Am Mittwoch 5 Std. Zeit für´s Polieren ... 
2. Biste auch im 1er Forum unterwegs?

PS: Hatte selber bis letztes Jahr einen e87 120d ...

@Riverna: Vom Bild her würde ich auf einen Toyota MR2 tippen ...


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2014)

Joa richtig erkannt, MR2 Turbo. Bild enstand auf der Hinfahrt zum Reisbrennen


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Was sagste eigentlich zum RB2014? 
Man liest ja hauptsächlich Shitstorms gegen die Organisatoren


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2014)

Ich persönlich fand es im großen und ganzen eigentlich gut. Jedoch fand ich die Busverbindungen innerhalb des Geländes total schlecht, entweder war er überfüllt oder es kam einfach niemand. Es wurde meiner Meinung nach zu wenig für das Geld geboten, man durfte ab Samstag Mittags nicht mehr fahren, da irgendwelche Idioten ein Mädchen überfahren haben (selber Schuld wenn man sich in den Kofferraum setzt und dann rausfällt). Die 1/4 Meile war auch ziemlich kurz offen. Insgesamt nur 3 1/2 Stunden, dass finde ich etwas wenig. Die Einteilung war auch etaws eigen somit waren die meisten Rennen ziemlich langweilig weil total einseitig. Das war auch der Grund wieso ich nicht gefahren bin, keine Lust gegen irgendwelche xxxPS aufgepumpte Karren zu fahren. 

Alles in allem fand ich es aber gut, jedoch muss man dazu sagen das ich in Oschersleben nie war und somit nicht weiß ob früher wirklich alles besser war.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Ich hoffe es ist nächstes Jahr wieder in Oschersleben.


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2014)

Von mir aus kann es auch am Lausitzring bleiben... 

Das einzige was mich richtig auf die Palme gebracht hat war der Einlass, wir sind extra am Donnerstag gefahren, waren um 0Uhr Nachts da und haben uns in den vorgesehenen Wartebereich gestellt. Trotzdem mussten wir von 8Uhr morgends bis 13:30Uhr in der prallen Sonne, ohne Klo stehen. Die Leute welche Freitag morgends angereisst sind kamen deutlich schneller rein... das hat MIR das Treffen schonmal versaut. Wir waren nämlich schon kurz davor wieder heim zu fahren.


----------



## Captn (4. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es wurde meiner Meinung nach zu wenig für das Geld geboten, man durfte ab Samstag Mittags nicht mehr fahren, da irgendwelche Idioten ein Mädchen überfahren haben (selber Schuld wenn man sich in den Kofferraum setzt und dann rausfällt).



Laut nem Kollegen soll das sogar nen Freund von dem Fahrer gewesen sein, der da rüber ist  und ein anderer soll schön dicht auf den Zaun an der Strecke geklettert sein und sich dann das Genick gebrochen haben.


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2014)

Ja stimmt beides


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> 2 Fragen ...
> 
> 1. Hast du einen Job? Am Mittwoch 5 Std. Zeit für´s Polieren ...
> 2. Biste auch im 1er Forum unterwegs?
> ...



1. Ja, hab aber momentan Urlaub 
2. Ja, bin im 1erForum vertreten


----------



## killer196 (4. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die an die ich dir gesagt habe.



Leider gibt es von allen modellen nur 30 stück in der nähe :p


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2014)

30 Stück sind schonmal ein Anfang, 
wenn da kein passender dabei ist musst du wohl oder übel etwas weiter fahren. Seltene Autos müssen halt teilweise auch weiterweg angeschaut werden. Für den Sunny bin ich 300km gefahren, für meinen grauen nx 200km, für den roten nur 50km und für den mazda 280km.


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. August 2014)

Das ist übrigens nicht nur bei seltenen Autos so.
Wenn man "gängige" Modelle mit einer bestimmten Ausstattung/Motorisierung haben will, steht man vor dem gleichen Problem.
Manchmal spart man aber beim Anschaffungspreis und holt so die Fahrtkosten wieder rein.

Ich habe meine letzten beiden Autos in Wiesbaden gekauft. Beim vorletzten hab ich noch dort gewohnt, beim letzten
bin ich 420 km gefahren und hab trotzdem 2.000€ gespart.


----------



## stevie4one (4. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 2. Ja, bin im 1erForum vertreten



Dachte ich´s mir doch, dein Avatar kam mir so bekannt vor. War auch einige Zeit dort im Forum unterwegs ...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. August 2014)

Mein Bock hab ich vom Händler nebenan, obwohl ich zuvor ein gutes halbes Jahr gesucht hab.  
Aber so ist das manchmal


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bidde? Den will ich sehen


 
Mitsubishi evo 4 als Sportwagen/Coupé in Harth-Pöllnitz

Mitsubishi Lancer EVO4 als Limousine in Göppingen

Für 4000€ bekommt man aber kein Prachtstück, das dürfte wohl klar sein... 4000€ ist ja selbst für ein Auto mit wenig Motorleistung schon nicht viel.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Erheblicher Hagelschaden


----------



## Brez$$z (4. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mitsubishi evo 4 als Sportwagen/Coupé in Harth-Pöllnitz
> 
> Mitsubishi Lancer EVO4 als Limousine in Göppingen
> 
> Für 4000€ bekommt man aber kein Prachtstück, das dürfte wohl klar sein... 4000€ ist ja selbst für ein Auto mit wenig Motorleistung schon nicht viel.


 
und wenn die Bremsen runter sind oder der Tank leer ist Privatinsolvenz anmelden.
also wer nur 4k€ zur verfügung hat, sollte sich wirklich ein Auto kaufen das im Unterhalt einfacher zu handhaben ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Erheblicher Hagelschaden


 Fährt trotzdem noch flott. 



Brez$$z schrieb:


> und wenn die Bremsen runter sind oder der Tank leer ist Privatinsolvenz anmelden.
> also wer nur 4k€ zur verfügung hat, sollte sich wirklich ein Auto kaufen das im Unterhalt einfacher zu handhaben ist.


 Tja das muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Ist ja generell immer so das viel Motorleistung = viel Unterhalt bedeutet. Daran wird sich auch so schnell nichts ändern. Entweder man will viel Dampf und zahlt dafür oder man gurkt halt was langsames.


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Aber ob man damit flott fahren WILL?


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2014)

Wen man sich auch traut selber zu schrauben kann man sehr viel geld sparen.
Ich hab jetzt beispielweise meine bremsen komplett gemacht VA/HA scheiben und beläge.
Hab material 420euro bezahlt, klar immernoch teurer als bei nem kleinen fahrzeug aber es hällt sich mit eigeninitiative in grenzen.
Hab zum glück kollegen die hebebühnen haben, stell ich nen kasten bier hin und dann wird das samstags mittags mit grillen verbunden und in 1-2 stunden schön langsam gemacht.
Bei bmw hatte ich angefragt, da hätte mich der wechsel 900euro gekostet.
Hab damals beim meinem civic ej9 sogar ohne erfahrung den zahnriemen gewechselt und der fährt immer noch
Damals lags aber an kleinem azubi gehalt.
Jetzt ist das geld zwar da, aber für so kleinkram wie bremsen, öl, fahrwerk usw sehe ich es nicht ein, so ein vermögen an werkstätten zu zahlen wo mehr geld für verwaltung drauf geht als fürs schrauben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2014)

Warum sollte man mit einem Hagelschaden Auto nicht flott fahren wollen?


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2014)

Ich meine bei einem EVO um den Preis. Wer weiss was da alles nicht in Ordnung ist


----------



## norse (4. August 2014)

muss doch nicht glecih der Evo sein ... für 4k. bekommste auch nen Impreza Sauger in nem gutem Zustand. Und spaß macht der definitv mit seinen 125PS. Oder den Lancer 2.0 Sport. hat schöne 135 PS .. also von daher, für 4K ist schon eine tolle Kiste machbar, muss ja nicht gleich >200PS haben... 130 sind schon eine deftige Ansage und machen Spaß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich meine bei einem EVO um den Preis. Wer weiss was da alles nicht in Ordnung ist


 Dafür gibt es ja Werkstätten die das Fahrzeug auf seine Schnellfahrtauglichkeit überprüfen können.

Davon abgesehen würde ich für 4000€ auch keinen EVO holen, auch wenn es möglich wär.


----------



## Rollora (5. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja Werkstätten die das Fahrzeug auf seine Schnellfahrtauglichkeit überprüfen können.
> 
> Davon abgesehen würde ich für 4000€ auch keinen EVO holen, auch wenn es möglich wär.


 wenn man lang genug schaut oder die richtigen Leute kennt sind 4000€ schon wirklich viel Auto. Meine Frau hat vor 3 Jahren mal einen komplett neuen Hyundai i10 gekauft (mit Abrackpremie), ich zur selben Zeit die Mercedes E Klasse, ehemaliges, top gepflegtes Firmenfahrzeug (und bezüglich sportlich: dank verstellbarem Fahrzeug kann man den auch sehr sportlich rannehmen  ), aber in der Bekanntschaft/Verwandtschaft verkaufen ständig irgendwelche Leute die Autos so günstig - da weiß man auch gleichzeitig wenigstens woran man ist (Pflege, Garagenauto usw).


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> also wer nur 4k€ zur verfügung hat, sollte sich wirklich ein Auto kaufen das im Unterhalt einfacher zu handhaben ist.


 
Blödsinn... 
Als ob 4.000Euro jetzt so extrem wenig wäre, wenn man nicht die allerneuste Kisten fahren will.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. August 2014)

Warum Blödsinn? Wenn ich jetzt für ein Auto nur 4000€ ausgeben kann, dann würde ich schon drauf achten, dass der Wagen im Unterhalt auch passt und ich nicht in 1-2 Jahren das Gleiche oder mehr nochmal in den Unterhalt ballern muss.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Blödsinn...
> Als ob 4.000Euro jetzt so extrem wenig wäre, wenn man nicht die allerneuste Kisten fahren will.


 
is kein Blödsinn, wie alt isn der 4k€ Auto mensch? namen fällt mir nicht ein. 
Jetzt gehst du mal von 25 Jahres aus. Leistung über 200 PS, unter 26 Jahre. Dann geht er zur versicherung und die reiben sich die Hände.
ich zahl mit 25 jahren und 40% SFK an meinem auto mit 310PS knapp über 1,5k€ Vollkasko, klar volkasko brauchst bei nem 4k€ schlitten nicht.
Aber das weißt du selbst, die Vollkasko is nicht das teuerste. 

Und auch der Rest, wenn ich ein Auto für 4k€ kaufe, sollte doch alles Piko sein. Bremsen gut, Reifen gut ect. das keine Kosten auf mich zukommen.
Das ist aber bei dem Billigsten Evo den man bei Mobile findet 100% nicht so. Mein Kollege hat auch gemeint er macht ein schnäpchen und hat sich nen 
Impreza wrx rausgelassen, jetzt fährt er grad mim Auto von seinem Bruder Spatzieren weil er sich im moment nicht mal 1k€ aus der Rippe leiern kann für
Komplette Bremsen + 2x Bremssättel hinten.


----------



## killer196 (5. August 2014)

Ich bin 19 und nein, ich will keine 200 ps. Aussage war über 100.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. August 2014)

Ja war jetzt ja auch nur indirekt an dich gerichtet, es ging mir eigentlich nur um die Aussage von Riverna.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Warum Blödsinn? Wenn ich jetzt für ein Auto nur 4000€ ausgeben kann, dann würde ich schon drauf achten, dass der Wagen im Unterhalt auch passt und ich nicht in 1-2 Jahren das Gleiche oder mehr nochmal in den Unterhalt ballern muss.



4000Euro in 1 bis 2 Jahren nur an Unterhalt, was für ein Auto soll das sein? Im reinen Unterhalt ist mein NX denke ich nicht der günstigste und trotzdem komme ich da im Jahr nur auf 670Euro für Steuer und Versicherung. Also bei 4000Euro müsste das schon ein Porsche sein. 



Brez$$z schrieb:


> is kein Blödsinn, wie alt isn der 4k€ Auto mensch? namen fällt mir nicht ein.
> Jetzt gehst du mal von 25 Jahres aus. Leistung über 200 PS, unter 26 Jahre. Dann geht er zur versicherung und die reiben sich die Hände.
> ich zahl mit 25 jahren und 40% SFK an meinem auto mit 310PS knapp über 1,5k€ Vollkasko, klar volkasko brauchst bei nem 4k€ schlitten nicht.
> Aber das weißt du selbst, die Vollkasko is nicht das teuerste.



Die Leistung hat doch mit dem Versicherungsbeitrag nichts zu tun. Ich weiß jetzt nicht welches Auto du fährst, aber der muss einfach teuer eingestuft sein. Mein Kumpel bezahlt für seinen Skyline soweit ich weiß knapp 800Euro im Jahr. Ein anderer Kumpel von mir bezahlt knappe 600Euro für seine Silvia. Das liegt also nicht an der Leistung sondern an deinem Auto selber. Mein NX ist z.B. teurer im Unterhalt als die Silvia obwohl sie mehr Leistung hat.  



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Und auch der Rest, wenn ich ein Auto für 4k€ kaufe, sollte doch alles Piko sein. Bremsen gut, Reifen gut ect. das keine Kosten auf mich zukommen.
> Das ist aber bei dem Billigsten Evo den man bei Mobile findet 100% nicht so. Mein Kollege hat auch gemeint er macht ein schnäpchen und hat sich nen
> Impreza wrx rausgelassen, jetzt fährt er grad mim Auto von seinem Bruder Spatzieren weil er sich im moment nicht mal 1k€ aus der Rippe leiern kann für
> Komplette Bremsen + 2x Bremssättel hinten.



Es ging mir nicht um die zwei Evos oben, die sind derart verbastelt das ich die geschenkt nicht haben wollen würde. Mir ging es speziell um die Aussage das jemand mit nur 4000Euro ein Auto kaufen soll das nichts kostet da ihn der Unterhalt auffrisst. Deine Aussage klang so als müsse er sich unbedingt einen 60PS Kleinwagen holen da alles andere nicht bezahlbar ist und das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Wenn du etwas anderes sagen wolltest oder es bei mir falsch rüber kam ist das was anderes. Ich persönlich empfinde aber 4000Euro für viel Geld für ein Auto, zumindestens wenn man kein aktuelles haben will.


----------



## aloha84 (5. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> 4000Euro in 1 bis 2 Jahren nur an Unterhalt, was für ein Auto soll das sein? Im reinen Unterhalt ist mein NX denke ich nicht der günstigste und trotzdem komme ich da im Jahr nur auf 670Euro für Steuer und Versicherung. *Also bei 4000Euro müsste das schon ein Porsche sein. *


 
.....jain, siehe *Seite 3683* da hatte ich mal einen Versicherungscheck gemacht.
Da kam der EVO (als Jahreswagen) nur in der Versicherung (30tkm, inkl Vollkasko, *35%, kein Fahrer unter 25*) auf 1900€-3200€ im Jahr. Wohlgemerkt bei 35%!
Ein anderes, nicht so extremes, Beispiel wäre der Accord Type S (Bj. 2011) von meinem Bruder. Da Kostet die Versicherung 1100€ im Jahr. (35%, 30tkm, Vollkasko)
Ich meine, das ist mit Sicherheit kein "langsames" Auto, aber halt auch kein Sportwagen....und dropsdem "teuer".
Da fehlen dann aber noch Steuern, Verschleißteile und eventuelle Inspektionen um die Garantie aufrecht zu erhalten.
Ich will damit nur sagen, man sollte sich vorher wirklich informieren....sonst kommt die große Überraschung zum Schluss.
Außerdem scheint der Fragesteller 19 Jahre alt zu sein, da kann er mit Glück bei 100% einsteigen....oft auch erst ab 140%.

Aber davon ab, man bekommt für ca. 4000 brauchbare und bezahlbare Autos.
Da würde ich als *Erstauto* allerdings aus den üblichen verdächtigen Wählen: polo, corsa, astra, golf, octavia.
Wenn dann die SF-Klasse in 5-8 Jahren die Prozente schmelzen lässt, kann er ja umsatteln.


----------



## Exception (5. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> 4000Euro in 1 bis 2 Jahren nur an Unterhalt, was für ein Auto soll das sein? Im reinen Unterhalt ist mein NX denke ich nicht der günstigste und trotzdem komme ich da im Jahr nur auf 670Euro für Steuer und Versicherung. Also bei 4000Euro müsste das schon ein Porsche sein.



Naja, die 4000.- Unterhaltskosten habe ich locker, habe aber noch lange keinen Porsche. Dafür reicht schon ein großer Diesel in einer durchschnittlichen Mittelklasselimo. Zum Unterhalt gehört mehr als nur Steuer und Versicherung.


----------



## aloha84 (5. August 2014)

Was fährst du wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Brez$$z (5. August 2014)

Klar hängt der Versicherungsbetrag nicht direkt an den Leistung, aber grundsetzlich ist ein Evo mit ü 200PS höher eingestuft. 
Außerdem spielen ja noch zig andere sachen da rein. Unter 25 Jahren und Männlich hast ja eh Arschkarte. 

zu den Preisen, ein Skyline is glaub ne schlechte Referenz, da wirst bei jeder Versicherung in eine andere Klasse eingestuft.
Mein Auto wurde ja auch erst frisch eingestuft, weil es so nicht vorhanden war. Läuft nun wie ein Focus RS mk2 

und VK oder TK Versicherungsbeiträge die über die Tausend gehen im Jahr sind keine Seltenheit, da braucht man kein Prosche für 

Und nein, ich wollte damit nicht ausdrücken das er sich eine 60 PS kröte kaufen soll, ich wollte damit nur sagen das für 4k€ 
eine Karre mit ü200 ps einen in den Ruin treibt. Für 4K kannst du dir gut und gerne eine 100-150 PS Kiste rauslassen die gut da steht.
Aber einen 4k Evo zu kaufen ist meiner meinung nach das blödeste was man machen kann.



Exception schrieb:


> Naja, die 4000.- Unterhaltskosten habe ich locker, habe aber noch lange keinen Porsche. Dafür reicht schon ein großer Diesel in einer durchschnittlichen Mittelklasselimo. Zum Unterhalt gehört mehr als nur Steuer und Versicherung.



ja, je nach auto ist das Realistisch. Ganz grob z.b
1.000€ Verischerung im Jahr
300€ Inspektion
200€ Steuern 
da bist schon bei 3000€ auf zwei jahre, jetzt noch Bremsen oder Reifen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. August 2014)

Mir wurde mal gesagt, daß der Beitrag für Versicherungen sich nach folgenden Kriterien richten:
- Häufigkeit des Fahrzeugs (wie viele gibt´s davon)
- Häufigkeit von Schäden (wie oft rummst es)
- Höhe der Schadenssumme
- Dann noch Faktoren wie Alter des Fahrers, Garage ja/nein, usw.
Was dann auch mal dazu führen kann, daß "klassische Anfängerautos" (Polo, Golf etc. mit kleinstem Motor) teurer sind als das jeweilige Modell mit einem etwas stärkerem Motor. Kann man ja aber zum Glück alles vorher im Netz rausfinden.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Naja, die 4000.- Unterhaltskosten habe ich locker, habe aber noch lange keinen Porsche. Dafür reicht schon ein großer Diesel in einer durchschnittlichen Mittelklasselimo. Zum Unterhalt gehört mehr als nur Steuer und Versicherung.


 
Für mich sind Unterhaltungskosten die reinen kosten für Versicherung und Steuer. Reperaturkosten, Sprit usw kann nicht drunter fallen.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für mich sind Unterhaltungskosten die reinen kosten für Versicherung und Steuer. Reperaturkosten, Sprit usw kann nicht drunter fallen.


 
Ja Versicherung und Steuer ist klar, aber ich denke Reifen+Bremsen sollte man dazu rechnen. Reperaturen nicht, die sind ja nicht Planbar und unvorhergesehen


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2014)

Warum sollte man Reifen und Bremsen rechnen? Reifen und Bremsen variieren doch auch viel zu stark, wer viel fährt braucht viel Reifen/Bremsen. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht einbeziehen. Wenn man das natürlich einbeziehen würde, dann ist es auch kein Wunder wieso man auf 3000Euro im Jahr kommt. Bei mir kostet der Satz Reifen alleine 1000Euro und die vorderen Bremsen ebenfalls. Dann wäre ich bei meinem Hobel auch schon bei knapp 3000Euro im Jahr.


----------



## aloha84 (5. August 2014)

Aber auch wenn man Reparaturen, Sprit usw. rausrechnet...gibt es Autos (die kein Porsche sind) die locker die 4000€ (2 Jahre) in Versicherung und Steuern "verbrennen".

Ist aber auch egal, vorher informieren --> dann gibts keine böse Überraschung.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2014)

Jetzt sind wir schon bei 4000Euro in 2 Jahren, vorher waren es 4000Euro in 1 bis 2 Jahren. Dazu kommt jetzt auch die Einschränkung "es gibt Autos"... klar gibt es Autos die soviel kosten, aber die kosten entweder keine 4000Euro in der Anschaffung oder es sind sehr teure Autos die einfach mittlerweile Steinalt sind. Ein "normales" Auto (wer entscheidet aber was normal ist?) kostet idR deutlich weniger.


----------



## keinnick (5. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für mich sind Unterhaltungskosten die reinen kosten für Versicherung und Steuer. Reperaturkosten, Sprit usw kann nicht drunter fallen.



Naja, mindestens die Kosten für den Service solltest Du noch mit in die "Unterhaltskosten" reinrechnen. Nicht jeder kann / will den Service selbst machen.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2014)

Das liegt doch im Grunde auch daran wie oft das Fahrzeug bewegt wird... 
Im Grunde könnt ihr da reinrechnen was ihr wollt, ich finde und fand die Aussage einfach falsch das man für 4000Euro sich ein Auto kaufen muss das günstig im Unterhalt ist. Wobei ich nach wie vor 4000Euro (ob mit oder ohne Service) in 2 Jahren bei einem normalen Auto für nicht machbar halte. Wenn es nur um den reinen Unterhalt geht... aber das ist eine Diskussion wo wir wahrscheinlich nie eine wirkliche Eingung finden werden, da es zuviele unterschiedliche Faktoren gibt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> [...]
> Was dann auch mal dazu führen kann, daß "klassische Anfängerautos" (Polo, Golf etc. mit kleinstem Motor) teurer sind als das jeweilige Modell mit einem etwas stärkerem Motor. Kann man ja aber zum Glück alles vorher im Netz rausfinden.


 
Das stimmt. Gerade Golf 3 und die älteren Opel Corsa sind ziemlich teuer, sogar ne Ecke teuerer als unser Z4.
Der ist richtig günstig, da wenig gefahren, meistens von älteren und wenig Unfälle passieren.


----------



## aloha84 (5. August 2014)

@Riverna
Das stimmt allerdings.
Ist eh alles nur Geschätze, wir wissen nicht wo er wohnt, ob die Versicherung über ihn selber laufen soll (19 Jahre, Fahranfänger?), von jährlicher Fahrleistung ganz zu schweigen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Gerade Golf 3 und die  älteren Opel Corsa sind ziemlich teuer, sogar ne Ecke teuerer als unser  Z4.
> Der ist richtig günstig, *da wenig gefahren*, meistens von älteren und wenig Unfälle passieren.



Wie gesagt lässt sich schwer vergleichen.
Corsa B GSI 109 PS --> Versicherung teuer.
Corsa B stino 90 PS --> spottbillig (bei 35%, 30tkm, VK) keine 500€ im Jahr, der GSI kostet das doppelte.

Grundsätzlich gilt für mich:
Wer viel fährt, macht viel kaputt.
Kaputt-stehen ist billiger als kaputt-fahren.^^ 

Schade nur, dass ich viel fahren muss.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum sollte man Reifen und Bremsen rechnen? Reifen und Bremsen variieren doch auch viel zu stark, wer viel fährt braucht viel Reifen/Bremsen. Das kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht einbeziehen.


 
Die TCO setzt sich doch aus Anschaffung und Unterhalt zusammen. Da Wartung keine Anschaffung ist, ist es wohl Unterhalt.


----------



## Rollora (5. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für mich sind Unterhaltungskosten die reinen  kosten für Versicherung und Steuer. Reperaturkosten, Sprit usw kann  nicht drunter fallen.


 hmm also sowas würde ich jetzt nicht zu den "Unterhaltskosten" rechnen, aber wohl miteinrechnen beim Autobesitz. Verschleißerscheinungen vielleicht. Und die sind...


Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja Versicherung und Steuer ist klar, aber ich denke Reifen+Bremsen sollte man dazu rechnen. Reperaturen nicht, die sind ja nicht Planbar und unvorhergesehen


... sehr wohl vorhersehbar. 
Es gibt für jede Automarke typische Dinge, ein Italiener ist öfter in der Werkstatt als ein alter Mercedes oder ähnliches.

Mein Vater etwa sammelt seit Jeher Mercedes, es sind deshalb die Autos mit denen ich mich am ehesten auskenne. Er hatte aber von der Firma her immer mal wieder VW Passat und Golf.
Vom Kaufpreis her ist ein neuer Mercedes oft einfach Wahnsinn, der Unterhalt mancher Modelle bringt einem aber das Lächeln ins Gesicht. Mein Erstes Auto war ein 190D. Ja der Babybenz oder Bauernbenz. Die kann man bis 200.000 km Problemlos kaufen, einfach vor dem Kauf schauen ob er rostet. Kosten quasi nix mehr. Mein Bruder hatte das E-Klasse Äquivalent dazu. Meine Eltern natürlich neuere Autos, etwa eine E-Klasse vom Typ W210 (Mutter), der Vater kurzzeitig einen BMW 740i und später die S-Klasse.

Und nein, keiner von uns ist reich, man kauft die Autos in einem (guten) gebrauchten Zustand und repariert halt selbst, falls was anfällt oder kennt jemanden der das gut kann aber kein Vermögen verlangt (also keine offizielle Werkstatt).

Die 2 190D die wir immer noch haben (jetzt schon 10 Jahre in unserem Besitz) der 230er, haben JEWEILS über 150.000 km, mein eigener 190er hat dieses Jahr 500.000 km geknackt. Dabei wird er seit 2 Jahren kaum noch benutzt, nur dann wenn Papas Firmen-Golf/ mal wieder eingeht (das macht er überraschend oft, Elektronikprobleme über Elektronikprobleme).
Dann wird das einzige Auto angeworfen, das IMMER geht 

Die erwähnte E Klasse W210 290 Turbodiesel mit Chiptuning (ca 160 PS, geht gut  ) war ein etwas anderer Fall: Das Auto hat inzwischen auch 200.000 km rauf von uns. Doch was man hätte wissen können, als man sich das Auto gekauft hat: Es ist ein Mercedes, das heißt es wird beim Motor nie was haben, aber manche Modelle Rosten gerne. So einer ist der W210, da wurde wohl billiges Blech mit billigem Lack kombiniert, der W210 hatte nie auch nur irgendwas - außer Rost. Auch wenn er immer brav die Garage gehütet hat. Zwar Hat Mercedes 3x die Türen usw auf Kulanz getauscht, aber das ist trotzdem ärgerlich.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: wenn man sich vorher informiert, kann man Autos kaufen, die kosten dann halt 1x diese 4000€ und hat danach Jahrelang Ruhe (wie gesagt, etwa beim 190er oder 230er(E Klasse Vorgänger): Hunderttausende Kilometer und was zu machen war waren Verschleißteile wie Bremsen, Reifen, Flüssigkeiten/Services usw). Dann zahlt man halt 100€ im Jahr für Verschleißteile (Öl, Bremsen usw)

Es empfiehlt sich ein Auto zu kaufen, welches weit verbreitet ist: die Ersatzteile sind oft günstig (es kann ja trotzdem immer was kaputt werden oder man hat als Führerscheinanfänger die ein oder andere Delle drin), und es gibt im Internet tausend Anleitungen wie man sich selbst kleine Mängel beheben kann. Bei Importen/Asiaten kenne ich mich nicht aus was Ersatzteile kosten Mercedes, BMW, VW sind insgesamt recht günstig was das betrifft. Das hier hat mir beim W210 immer geholfen: Egal ob es Teile beim Motor waren zu überpfüren, Sensoren ersetzen usw, da gibts oft bebilderte Anleitungen die jeder Trottel versteht (und ich habe weder Beruflich noch sonstwas mit Autos zu tun, aber damit kann selbst ein Schüler ein Auto reparieren).
Dank dieser Foren habe ich vor Jahren mal angefangen den an und für sich alten, aber aus Nostalgiegründen im Familienbesitz befindlichen W210 zu modernisieren (neue Assistenzsysteme, Motorservice (mehr Power  ) Gewicht runter usw usf. Das Auto hat etwa jetzt bei 180 PS einen Verbrauch (bei sportlichen Urlaubsfahrten nach Kroatien und zurück) von ca 5.2 Liter auf 100km(voll beladen), in der Stadt ca 7, was immer noch OK ist.
Mercedes E-Klasse W210 Forum & Community - 1995 - 2002, Typ W210, S210, V210 & VF210
W210 / S210 - Mercedes-Forum.com

Also beim Autokauf um ca 4000€ kein Auto kaufen, wo man weiß es fällt schon fast auseinander (gut, das hätte man jetzt nich extra sagen müssen  ) sondern eines, das auch den Ruf hat lange zu halten. Da kann es dann auch schon ruhig ein etwas älteres Modell sein.
Je nachdem wie viele Kilometer du fahren wirst, und ob eher lang oder Kurzsstrecken, ein Auto mit wenig Verbrauch. Heutige Turbo/Common Rail Diesel brauchen wenig Sprit, auch wenn man sie sportlich fährt (aber halt vorrausschauend, also nicht ständig im hohen Drehzahlbereich, nicht ständig am Gas, sondern "segeln".

Als Beispiel fahre ich jetzt etwa den E 250 CDI, der ist mit Ca 5.4 Liter Verbrauch angegeben. Das brauche ich irgendwie nie und ich gebe gerne Gas und überhole viel. Aber trotzdem komme ich mit unter 5 Liter von Haustür zu Haustüre (habe 2 Wohnsitze) oder eben nach Split/Kroatien. Umgekehrt, wenn man ihn unvernünftig fährt, braucht er schon gerne auch 7 Liter, hat ja auch über 200PS.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. August 2014)

?! Also Reifen und Bremsen sind für mich leicht einzurechnen, ich weiß ja in etwa wie viel KM ich im jahr fahre.
Aber soll ich jetzt ggf. auftretende defekte mit einrechnen, nur weil es bei dem selben model auftreten kann? 
Das halte ich dann doch eher für überspannt. 

zum rest sag ich mal nix


----------



## Rollora (5. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ?! Also Reifen und Bremsen sind für mich leicht einzurechnen, ich weiß ja in etwa wie viel KM ich im jahr fahre.
> Aber soll ich jetzt ggf. auftretende defekte mit einrechnen, nur weil es bei dem selben model auftreten kann?
> Das halte ich dann doch eher für überspannt.
> 
> zum rest sag ich mal nix


"auftreten kann".
Jeder Defekt KANN bei jedem Auto auftreten, es gibt halt Fehlerhäufigkeiten die bei manchen Modell wirklich nervenaufreibend sind und Unmengen Geld verschlingen. Turbo hin, Einspritzdüse Hin, Scheibenwischermotor, schlecht isolierte Kabel die da und dort mal was auslösen, was anderes zickt ständig....
Das MUSST du nicht ständig befürchten, ich meinte nur es gibt Autos bei denen sowas mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht auftritt und es gibt welche die sind eher Fehleranfällig.

Also ich meinte einfach informieren ob es ein Auto/Modell ist, welches typische Defekte hat. Fast jedes Auto hat sowas, das Perfekte Auto gibts nunmal nicht, aber es gibt welche die haben sehr wenige Defekte und wenn dann welche die leicht zu richten oder günstig sind oder nur selten auftreten.

Bremsen und Reifen kann man miteinrechnen, hat man eine sinnvolle Art zu fahren (lernt man halt erst mit den Jahren, schätze mit 19 Jahren war mein Reifen und Bremsverbrauch deutlich höher), dann braucht man noch mehr, als wenn man ordentlich vorausschauend fährt, Motorbremse einsetzt und die Kurven nicht überfährt.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ?! Also Reifen und Bremsen sind für mich leicht einzurechnen, ich weiß ja in etwa wie viel KM ich im jahr fahre.
> Aber soll ich jetzt ggf. auftretende defekte mit einrechnen, nur weil es bei dem selben model auftreten kann?
> Das halte ich dann doch eher für überspannt.
> 
> zum rest sag ich mal nix



Klar kann man Reifen und Bremsen ohne Probleme mit einrechnen, aber dann kann man nicht Pauschal sagen Auto X kostet jetzt xxx im Jahr. Das bezieht sich dann ausschließlich auf Leute mit der gleichen Fahrleistung im Jahr. Für mich sind Reifen und Bremsen eben auch nur Reperaturen, die halt irgendwann anfallen. Genau so geht irgendwann mal ein Endschalldämpfer oder eine Lambasonde kaputt. Das sind alles Verschleißteile die man zwar gut und gerne in den Unterhalt reinrechnen kann, aber eben nicht pauschal für jeden.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (5. August 2014)

Es gibt halt auch Autos die hat man zwar aber bewegt sie eigentlich nicht wirklich weil es zu teuer ist.

Hier mal die Eckdaten zu meinem 
Mercedes 190 E Bj '85 (also gute 5 Jahre älter als ich)
~118PS 4 Gang Automatik
85.000 KM aufm Tacho 
(nach 75.000 Motor komplett zerlegt / überholt und Verschleißteile ausgewechselt)
2. Hand (seit 1986 im Familienbesitz inkl. Scheckheft) die Kilometer sind daher echt.

Versicherung ein Altvertrag ohne Einschränkungen und bei 30% durchaus bezahlbar. 
Steuern dank Nachgerüstetem geregeltem Kat ebenfalls durchaus ertragbar.

Der Wagen nimmt auf der Autobahn bei Tempo ~120 ca. 10 Liter Super (Optimalfall, können auch 11-12 sein), im Stadtverkehr ist es entsprechend mehr. Bei der aktuellen Spritpreisentwicklung ist Taxifahren also zumeist günstiger x-D.  Das ist dann so ein Fall den man lieber Zuhause in der Garage stehen lässt  Reifen oder Bremsen Erneuerung hin oder her.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2014)

Ich kann mir jetzt beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ein E190 sonderlich teuer im Unterhalt ist, dass man ihn darum wenig bewegt 
Meine Mazda braucht 12L Super Plus und trotzdem wird er bzw wurde er bis letztes Jahr täglich bewegt.


----------



## keinnick (5. August 2014)

12 Liter Super+ im Alltagsbetrieb und damit dann noch 20 - X km zur Arbeit und zurück gurken? Nein Danke, so ein Autofan bin ich dann doch nicht...  

 Mit dem Firmenwagen verbrauche ich 4,5 Liter Diesel, ich würde mir an die Birne fassen, wenn ich (privat) 20 Euro Sprit für 100km verbraten würde...


----------



## TessaKavanagh (5. August 2014)

Nah das liegt dann aber nur daran das du den Mazda bewegen musstest .
Ich habe noch Zugriff auf einen Corolla Verso mit DCat (also 178PS TDI). Im Vergleich fahre ich damit deutlich günstiger und sportlicher 

Habe den 190E in meiner Bundeswehrzeit täglich zur Arbeit genommen. Also ca. alle 2 Wochen eine Tankfüllung für jeweils 70€. Das macht dann echt keinen Spaß mehr wenn du 150€ An Sprit durch nudelst. Zumindest nicht wenn du mit dem von Papa dauerhaft geliehenen Wagen für die Hälfte fahren kannst und für deine Arbeit im Monat ca 380€ erhälst


----------



## Brez$$z (5. August 2014)

Ja gut, das unterscheidet halt den "Auto liebhaber" von dem "Nutzfahrzeug fahrer". 
zur Arbeit würde ich auch mit nem Twingo kommen, aber ich liebe Autos und lege da wert drauf.
Daher nehm ich es auch in kauf 12 Liter Super Plus für 1.55-1.60 zu Tanken. Bei meim 70 Liter tank 
kommt da ein stolzes sümmchen bei rum, und das zwei mal im Monat. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder legt wert auf was anderes.


----------



## Joselman (5. August 2014)

Ich brauche auch so 13-14l und bin jetzt ca. 55.000km gefahren in den letzten 3 Jahren. 

Das hat aber sowas von Spaß gemacht das ich es weiterhin tue.


----------



## ich558 (5. August 2014)

Was fährst du? 

Ich bemüh mich unter 7l zu bleiben


----------



## Joselman (5. August 2014)

Ein 350Z. 

Kraft braucht Kraftstoff!


----------



## norse (5. August 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ein 350Z.
> 
> Kraft braucht Kraftstoff!


 und weniger Gewicht   

Spaß beiseite ... Der Verbrauch geht ok bei der Kiste


----------



## Joselman (5. August 2014)

Ja 1600kg auf 300PS ist kein Leichtgewicht. Dafür ist die Karre sehr gut ausbalanciert und geht sehr schön quer. Da habe ich mehr Spaß dran als von 0-100 in xx Sekunden. Wobei das schafft Sie auch unter 6s


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> wenn man lang genug schaut oder die richtigen Leute kennt sind 4000€ schon wirklich viel Auto. Meine Frau hat vor 3 Jahren mal einen komplett neuen Hyundai i10 gekauft (mit Abrackpremie), ich zur selben Zeit die Mercedes E Klasse, ehemaliges, top gepflegtes Firmenfahrzeug (und bezüglich sportlich: dank verstellbarem Fahrzeug kann man den auch sehr sportlich rannehmen  ), aber in der Bekanntschaft/Verwandtschaft verkaufen ständig irgendwelche Leute die Autos so günstig - da weiß man auch gleichzeitig wenigstens woran man ist (Pflege, Garagenauto usw).


 Für 4000€ bekommt man in meinen Augen eher eine Tonne, wenn man nicht grade einen Kleinstwagen kauft. Nicht mal ein gebrauchter Golf für 4000€ taugt richtig was. Die Autos sind dann alle schon mehr als 10 Jahre alt und haben schon über 100000 runter. Das Beste ist also schon von ab.

Selbst meine Tonne(A3 Quattro) würde ich noch für ~5000€ loswerden. Selber würde ich ein Auto aber in diesem Zustand nicht kaufen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. August 2014)

Nen Golf 4 mit dem 1.8 Turbo oder dem 2.3 V5 ist locker drin. Die haben zwar n bisschen mehr gelaufen aber das können die auch solange immer gut gewartet.


----------



## raceandsound (5. August 2014)

@badfrog
Yup, hast wie immer vollkommen recht!
Also Leute nix mehr unter 4K kaufen!
Wo war nochmal der ignore Button?^^

@joselmann
Schon den überarbeiteten VQ35DE (1stes facelift) drin?
Weil beim 2ten facelift der VQ35HR mit 313 Pferden verbaut wurde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Nen Golf 4 mit dem 1.8 Turbo oder dem 2.3 V5 ist locker drin. Die haben zwar n bisschen mehr gelaufen aber das können die auch solange immer gut gewartet.


 Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin ein Auto mit mehr als 100000 zu kaufen, weil man da nur am durchschrauben ist. Wenn man ein Auto kauft und das länger fährt ist das was anderes. Dann weis man wo man dran ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> 4000Euro in 1 bis 2 Jahren nur an Unterhalt, was für ein Auto soll das sein? Im reinen Unterhalt ist mein NX denke ich nicht der günstigste und trotzdem komme ich da im Jahr nur auf 670Euro für Steuer und Versicherung. Also bei 4000Euro müsste das schon ein Porsche sein. .


 
Naja, also bei 4000€ ist je nach Auto die Gefahr schon groß, dass man in so 'ne Möhre unter Umständen einiges reinstecken muss. Ich meinte ja nicht nur wegen der PS-Leistung sondern insgesamt. Ich würde da lieber einfach etwas mehr zusammen sparen. Kollege von mir hat sich damals für 11.000€ im zweiten Ausbildungsjahr einen Opel Insignia Turbo geholt, 220PS, alles drin, 70.000 gelaufen. Rennt heute noch. Würde ich persönlich halt irgendwelchen 200PS Wagen im 4000€ Bereich vorziehen.

Aber wie ich gerade gelesen habe will er soviel PS ja eh nicht. Dann siehts ja schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## raceandsound (5. August 2014)

Habe vor einiger Zeit für einen Bekannten ein 1995er 328i Coupe mit 108.000km aus Erstbesitz mit Serviceheft, Leder, Klima und ///M-Paket begutachtet und gekauft.
4K gerade aus...zum Freundlichen gefahren...Gutachten ohne Mängel.
Was für die Tonne?
Das die Gefahr bei 4K größer ist, keine Frage, aber um das Geld bekommt man doch noch brauchbares!


----------



## Exception (5. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was fährst du wenn man fragen darf?


Meinst du mich? Ist ein W211 E400CDI. Alleine Steuern sind schon über 600€ im Jahr. Versicherung ein vielfaches davon.

Unterhalt setzt sich für mich neben Steuern und Versicherung auch aus Verbrauch und Wartungskosten zusammen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. August 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Meinst du mich? Ist ein W211 E400CDI.* Alleine Steuern sind schon über 600€ im Jahr. Versicherung ein vielfaches davon.
> *
> Unterhalt setzt sich für mich neben Steuern und Versicherung auch aus Verbrauch und Wartungskosten zusammen.


 
Und wie bezahlt man das?

Ne im Ernst, j0a so ein E400 "Dieselchen" wäre für mich auch was....fahre ja (leider) 25tkm im Jahr NUR zur Arbeit und zurück. Also insgesamt 35tkm im Jahr.
Aber mir würde schon ein C250 CDI o.ä. reichen.....wenn die Kisten nicht so Schweinetteuer wären.

Ach und mir ist eben noch eingefallen (wegenhalber 4000€ Auto), ein Kumpel hat vor 6 Monaten für 4250€ ein Auto gekauft --> Astra H Kombi, Bj 2007, 1,9CDTI 150PS, 85tkm, Navi, Xenon.
Noch ist er voll zufrieden, keine Probleme bisher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Habe vor einiger Zeit für einen Bekannten ein 1995er 328i Coupe mit 108.000km aus Erstbesitz mit Serviceheft, Leder, Klima und ///M-Paket begutachtet und gekauft.
> 4K gerade aus...zum Freundlichen gefahren...Gutachten ohne Mängel.
> Was für die Tonne?
> Das die Gefahr bei 4K größer ist, keine Frage, aber um das Geld bekommt man doch noch brauchbares!


 Der ist fast 20 Jahre alt! Der mag im Moment ok sein aber man muss schon permanent was dran machen. Alte Autos brauchen nunmal permanent Pflege und man kann nicht mal eben 100000 runterrocken mit nur Bremse, Reifen und Öl. Das kann man halt nur wenn das Fahrzeug neuer ist und nicht so viel gelaufen hat.



Exception schrieb:


> Meinst du mich? Ist ein W211 E400CDI. Alleine  Steuern sind schon über 600€ im Jahr. Versicherung ein vielfaches davon.
> 
> Unterhalt setzt sich für mich neben Steuern und Versicherung auch aus Verbrauch und Wartungskosten zusammen.


 10 Liter Motoröl ist auch nicht ohne.


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2014)

Najaaa. 3er Golf 1.6er, E36 6 Zylinder, alte Daimler. Da musste dir glaub keine sorgen machen


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Najaaa. 3er Golf 1.6er, E36 6 Zylinder, alte Daimler. Da musste dir glaub keine sorgen machen


 Um den Motor mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen...


----------



## Exception (5. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wie bezahlt man das?
> 
> Ne im Ernst, j0a so ein E400 "Dieselchen" wäre für mich auch was....fahre ja (leider) 25tkm im Jahr NUR zur Arbeit und zurück. Also insgesamt 35tkm im Jahr.
> Aber mir würde schon ein C250 CDI o.ä. reichen.....wenn die Kisten nicht so Schweinetteuer wären.
> ...



Das bezahlt man durch sparsames Leben und Bankeinbrüche. 

Ne, ich fahr auch recht viel und muss öfter schwere Hänger bewegen, da gibt's nicht viel Alternativen, außer einem Geländewagen oder Pseudogeländewagen, die sind aber auch nicht billiger und brauchen wesentlich mehr Sprit. Den E fahre ich ohne Hänger mit ca. 6,5 Liter im Schnitt.

Der 150 PS CDTI ist leider auch ein kleiner Problemfall, glaube das war der mit den Drallklappen.


----------



## raceandsound (5. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der ist fast 20 Jahre alt! Der mag im Moment ok sein aber man muss schon permanent was dran machen. Alte Autos brauchen nunmal permanent Pflege und man kann nicht mal eben 100000 runterrocken mit nur Bremse, Reifen und Öl. Das kann man halt nur wenn das Fahrzeug neuer ist und nicht so viel gelaufen


 
1992er P10 Nissan Primera mit SR20Di mit Klima und ABS, gekauft im 2004er Jahr mit 19.000km aus Erstbesitz mit Serviceheft für 2.500€.
Im 2006er Jahr mit knapp 150.000km verkauft.
Außer Service, Reifen und Bremsen war nichts zu machen...

Aber wie auch in meinen 3449872543752 anderen Antworten an dich, ist auch hier Hopfen und Malz verloren.
Bei dir gilt nur deine Meinung/Erfahrung...obwohl hier zig andere User wahrscheinlich das 3 fache an Erfahrung punkto KFZ haben (muss nicht immer Gutes heissen).
Junge, du wirst es nicht glauben..hin und wieder gibt´s weit über dem Tellerrand noch Leute, von denen man hin und wieder was lernen kann.
Wenn man es annimmt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> 1992er P10 Nissan Primera mit SR20Di mit Klima und ABS, gekauft im 2004er Jahr mit 19.000km aus Erstbesitz mit Serviceheft für 2.500€.
> Im 2006er Jahr mit knapp 150.000km verkauft.
> Außer Service, Reifen und Bremsen war nichts zu machen...
> 
> ...


 Ist auch ein kleiner Unterschied ob man ein Auto mit 19tkm was 12 Jahre alt ist kauft oder ein Auto mit fast 110tk was schon fast 20 Jahre alt ist. Wenn man damit behutsam fährt, dann kann es gut gehen. Wenn man damit sportlich fährt mit Sicherheit nicht.

Und Erfahrung macht einen nicht zu einem guten Mechaniker. Ich kenne etliche Altgesellen, die grottige Schrauber sind. Aber jeder soll das kaufen, was er meint. Und wenn man gerne 5 mal im Jahr mit einer alten Schüssel liegen bleibt, weil nach und nach die Teile kaputt gehen, dann soll mir das auch recht sein. Soll jeder seine eigene Erfahrung erfahren.


----------



## fatlace (5. August 2014)

Die e36 mit 6zylinder sind da ziehmlich unproblematisch, kann man ruhig kaufen
Völliger quatsch das man autos über 100k km nicht kaufen sollte!


----------



## raceandsound (5. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist auch ein kleiner Unterschied ob man ein Auto mit 19tkm was 12 Jahre alt ist kauft oder ein Auto mit fast 110tk was schon fast 20 Jahre alt ist. Wenn man damit behutsam fährt, dann kann es gut gehen. Wenn man damit sportlich fährt mit Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> Und Erfahrung macht einen nicht zu einem guten Mechaniker. Ich kenne etliche Altgesellen, die grottige Schrauber sind. Aber jeder soll das kaufen, was er meint. Und wenn man gerne 5 mal im Jahr mit einer alten Schüssel liegen bleibt, weil nach und nach die Teile kaputt gehen, dann soll mir das auch recht sein. Soll jeder seine eigene Erfahrung erfahren.


 
Jo ist ein kleiner Unterschied und sogar ein Nachteil bei 19.000km in 12 Jahren, aber das wirst du sicher wissen...^^
Bekam 90er SR20DE Nocken, Fächer und ein wenig mehr Vorzündung, einstellbares Intrax Gewinde, Becker Sperre, Energy Suspension Kit usw usf...
Nein wurde nie sportlich bewegt...^^

...und Erfahrung ist nicht nur dass was man selber erlebt und durchgemacht hat...
Aber wie oben geschrieben...Hopfen und Malz...^^


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2014)

Wenn so manches hier liest fragt man sich echt wie wir früher mit den abglutschten Kisten durch die halbe Welt gereist sind. Für 4000 Euro gibt es genug solides auf dem Markt. z.B. Golf4/5 TDI. Ein Ex Kollege hatte sich im Frühjahr eine Golf 5 TDI hier beim überteuerten Händler für 5K gekauft. 120tkm gelaufen, Scheckheft mit frischem Service, Klima und ein paar Extras. Lief absolut top. Leider ist der Golf in Bulgarien durch Hagel zum Totalschaden geworden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Die e36 mit 6zylinder sind da ziehmlich unproblematisch, kann man ruhig kaufen
> Völliger quatsch das man autos über 100k km nicht kaufen sollte!


 Autos über 100tkm haben schon das Beste hinter sich, das ist nunmal so.  Klar kann man die noch kaufen, nur man muss sich halt drauf einstellen  das Arbeiten fällig werden. Und der Motor hält bei einem Auto meist am  längsten, da würde ich mir nie einen großen Kopf drum machen.




raceandsound schrieb:


> Jo ist ein kleiner Unterschied und sogar ein Nachteil bei 19.000km in 12 Jahren, aber das wirst du sicher wissen...^^
> Bekam 90er SR20DE Nocken, Fächer und ein wenig mehr Vorzündung, einstellbares Intrax Gewinde, Becker Sperre, Energy Suspension Kit usw usf...
> Nein wurde nie sportlich bewegt...^^
> 
> ...


 Klingt wie eine Komplettüberholung. Kein Wunder das die Autos dann so lange durchhalten.

@Zappaesk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (5. August 2014)

Mein civic damals hatte 102k km runter, und außer dem zahnriemen und den verschleissteilen wie öl, bremsen usw musste ich dort für die nächsten 50k km keinen finger krum machen.
Würde die aussage nicht so veralgemeinern


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

Das Problem ist das die meisten hier nur ihre 3-10 Autos haben und dann vielleicht noch ein paar "Erfahrungen" von Bekannten, die schon 3-4 Bier drin haben. Ich sehe am Tag 20-30 verschiedene Autos (nein ich mache die nicht alle selber) und ich sehe auch was da gemacht wird und wieviel die so gelaufen haben und wie alt die sind. Außerdem kann ich gut überblicken was so an Autos eingeschleppt wird, weil ich da meistens bei muss. Und da sieht es halt nicht so gut aus für Autos die richtig was runter haben oder ältere Kisten. Es sind zu 99,5% zwar nur Daimler aber ich glaube nicht das die Alterung der Autos von Hersteller zu Hersteller so extrem anders ist. Ein Auto wird mit der Zeit nunmal nicht besser.


----------



## JaniZz (5. August 2014)

@ joselmann 

Woher kommst du?

Hast du mal ein Foto von deiner Lady?


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2014)

@TheBadFrag: Dann nenn doch mal bitten ein paar typische Dinge die nach 100k wegen "typischer Alterung" ein Problem werden.

Ich bin jedenfalls gerade mit meinem Schiff/Panzer und was der Volvo noch so "beschimpft" wird auf Italien-Rundfahrt und er hat weder Stau in der Innenstadt noch Gotthardpass auch nur mit irgend einer Regung quittiert. Trotz >100k und 14 Jahren auf dem Buckel( und noch gechippt )  .


----------



## Beam39 (5. August 2014)

Meiner wurde auch mit 170tkm gekauft und hat bei mittlerweile 270tkm keine großartigen Probleme gemacht. Noch nichtmal das sonst sehr empfindliche GM Getriebe. Ich musste weder Injektoren noch Hochdruckpumpen oder sonstwas tauschen, lediglich ne neue Vorderachse (ist aber völlig normal und zugleich ne Krankheit beim E39) und diversen Kleinkram.

Klar läuft er nicht mehr wie der neueste und etwas lauter, auch das Getriebe wird nicht mehr so frisch schalten wie ein neues aber bei solchen Laufleistungen ist das völlig normal. Ich kenne viele die sich Fahrzeuge mit weniger als 100tkm kauften und teilweise mehrere Turbos, Pumpen etc. wechseln mussten.

Sowas kann niemals pauschalisiert werden.. Es kommt drauf an wie das Fahrzeug gefahren wurde und wie es weiterbewegt wird..


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Naja, also bei 4000€ ist je nach Auto die Gefahr schon groß,



Der Preis sagt nichts aus über das Auto, den Sunny hat meine Freundin für 1200Euro gekauft und nun schon 12.000 Kilometer gefahren ohne einen einzigen Defekt. Und das obwohl die Karre schon 260.000 Kilometer runter hat. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn man gerne 5 mal im Jahr mit einer alten Schüssel liegen bleibt, weil nach und nach die Teile kaputt gehen,


 
Komisch... 

mein NX ist 23 Jahre alt, hatte 148.000 Kilometer runter und keinen einzigen Defekt in den letzten 50.000 Kilometern gehabt. Mein Sunny ist 21 Jahre alt, hat bald 260.000 Kilometer runter und hat keine Defekte auf den letzten 15.000 Kilometer gehabt. Der Golf 5 vom Kumpel, hat jetzt knapp 70.000 Kilometer runter, hat den zweiten Turbo, eine neue AGA, Radlager, Flexrohr und Klimakompressor bekommen... aber stimmt Autos mit über 100.000 Kilometer sind quasi fahrender Schrott... 

Manchmal laberst du so einen Dünnpfiff, dass ich mich frage ob du wirklich Mechatroniker bist. Deine Aussage kann ich ein Stück bestätigen, die neuen Autos machen deutlich mehr Probleme und bleiben deutlich öfters liegen. Das hat mit der Laufleistung ungefähr gar nix zu tun.


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2014)

Also liegengeblieben bin ich bis jetzt noch nie bei 3 1/2 Jahren und 100tkm


----------



## Rollora (6. August 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Es gibt halt auch Autos die hat man zwar aber bewegt sie eigentlich nicht wirklich weil es zu teuer ist.
> 
> Hier mal die Eckdaten zu meinem
> Mercedes 190 E Bj '85 (also gute 5 Jahre älter als ich)
> ...


naja gut, dass ein 30 Jahre altes Auto, vorallem Benziner, viel schluckt ist klar 
Der 190D braucht ca 6.5 bis 7 Liter (egal ob Stadt oder Land, weil man den eh immer treten muss und am liebsten noch anschieben möchte   )





Joselman schrieb:


> Ein 350Z.
> 
> Kraft braucht Kraftstoff!


Lol ja, aber 12+ Liter?
Ich mein ich hab auch im 250 CDI knapp 250 PS (Chiptuning, as always) aber ich brauch selten mehr als 5-6 Liter 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für 4000€ bekommt man in meinen Augen eher  eine Tonne, wenn man nicht grade einen Kleinstwagen kauft. Nicht mal ein  gebrauchter Golf für 4000€ taugt richtig was. Die Autos sind dann alle  schon mehr als 10 Jahre alt und haben schon über 100000 runter. Das  Beste ist also schon von ab.
> 
> Selbst meine Tonne(A3 Quattro) würde ich noch für ~5000€ loswerden.  Selber würde ich ein Auto aber in diesem Zustand nicht kaufen.


naja wenn ich bei nem Autohändler kaufen würde, kaufe ich wohl auch nicht unter 6000 ein, eher 8-10. Aber das sind alles Privatkäufe deren Vorbesitzer wir kennen oder die von der Firma billig rausgekauft wurden. Aber ja, im Normalfall geht unter 4000€ nix, außer man kauft halt ein sehr altes Auto, etwa ein 190D den kriegt man um 1000€ +/- 500 je nach Zustand, aber der hält halt auch ewig 
Gutes Erstauto, aber ein bisschen laut weil schlecht isoliert 


aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wie bezahlt man das?
> 
> Ne im Ernst, j0a so ein E400 "Dieselchen" wäre für mich auch  was....fahre ja (leider) 25tkm im Jahr NUR zur Arbeit und zurück. Also  insgesamt 35tkm im Jahr.
> Aber mir würde schon ein C250 CDI o.ä. reichen.....wenn die Kisten nicht so Schweinetteuer wären.


so teuer ist das Ding nicht, Vorführwagen oder ehemaliger Firmenwagen gibts schon recht günstig.
Ich überlege auch bei der nächsten E-Klasse (hoffentlich mit Plugin Hybrid, ordentlichem Hybrid usw) zuzuschlagen, bei einer Laufleistung von ca 30-50.000 km im Jahr macht jeder Liter einen riesen Unterschied. Da ich zur Zeit mit etwas mehr als 5 Liter fahre, sind das auf 50.000 km ja 2500 Liter Sprit also knapp 4000€, wenn ich überlege ich würde statt 5 7-8 brauchen sind das 2000€ mehr pro Jahr, das muss man sich auch überlegen 


Olstyle schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag: Dann nenn doch mal bitten ein paar  typische Dinge die nach 100k wegen "typischer Alterung" ein Problem  werden.
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls gerade mit meinem Schiff/Panzer und was der Volvo  noch so "beschimpft" wird auf Italien-Rundfahrt und er hat weder Stau in  der Innenstadt noch Gotthardpass auch nur mit irgend einer Regung  quittiert. Trotz >100k und 14 Jahren auf dem Buckel( und noch  gechippt )  .


 
Chip ist erfahrungsgemäß bei den ersten Turbodieseln oder CDIs gar nicht so schlimm, weil die eh noch quasi "untermotorisiert" sind also zu "wenig" Leistung haben.

hmm 100.000 km "alterung" ist bei jedem Autos ein bisschen anders, ist wie bei elektronischen Geräten die manchmal nach der Garantie zu spinnen anfangen 
Erfahrungsgemäß. Manchmal wird ne Pumpe undicht, irgendwelche Schläuche marode oder beim Fahrwerk/Spur usw was.
Aber wie gesagt, kenn nur die Mercedes - und die haben eine erstaunlich hohe Laufleistung, die oben genannten Problemchen waren bei mir nie unter 200.000 km zu richten.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Meiner wurde auch mit 170tkm gekauft und hat bei mittlerweile 270tkm keine großartigen Probleme gemacht. Noch nichtmal das sonst sehr empfindliche GM Getriebe. Ich musste weder Injektoren noch Hochdruckpumpen oder sonstwas tauschen, lediglich ne neue Vorderachse (ist aber völlig normal und zugleich ne Krankheit beim E39) und diversen Kleinkram.
> 
> Klar läuft er nicht mehr wie der neueste und etwas lauter, auch das Getriebe wird nicht mehr so frisch schalten wie ein neues aber bei solchen Laufleistungen ist das völlig normal. Ich kenne viele die sich Fahrzeuge mit weniger als 100tkm kauften und teilweise mehrere Turbos, Pumpen etc. wechseln mussten.
> 
> Sowas kann niemals pauschalisiert werden.. Es kommt drauf an wie das Fahrzeug gefahren wurde und wie es weiterbewegt wird..



Unser Passat (3B) läuft auch schon seit knapp 15Jahren und 245.000Km, bisher kein einziges mal liegengeblieben und bisher nur neue Teile an der Vorderachse bekommen (bei 180K), seit er mit 6 Jahren und 120 Tausend Kilometern angekauft wurde. 
Der Vorbesitzer hat sich nen schönen zuverlässigen Neuen geholt und (typischerweise) nach 70K musste ein neuer Motor rein, der jetzt Problemlos läuft 
Von der zweiten (teuren) Lambdasonde und demnach zweimal zickiger, lahmer, unberechenbarer Motor im Golf IV (60K) mal abgesehen...


Zum 350Z: :kiss:, kommt so ziemlich nach Skyline und Supra in meinen fernen Autoträumen


----------



## Iconoclast (6. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Preis sagt nichts aus über das Auto, den Sunny hat meine Freundin für 1200Euro gekauft und nun schon 12.000 Kilometer gefahren ohne einen einzigen Defekt. Und das obwohl die Karre schon 260.000 Kilometer runter hat.


 
Ok, bei den ganzen Japsen kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Aber wie gesagt bezog sich meine Aussage ja eher auf Wagen mit über 200PS in der Preisklasse. Wieviel Sunny & Co. haben weiß ich aus dem Ärmel nicht. Sind zumindest so meine Erfahrungen. Ansonsten bekommt man natürlich auch für 4000€ schon was Gutes.


----------



## Joselman (6. August 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @joselmann
> Schon den überarbeiteten VQ35DE (1stes facelift) drin?
> Weil beim 2ten facelift der VQ35HR mit 313 Pferden verbaut wurde.



VQ35DE mit 301PS also Facelift. 

@ JaniZz

na klar.


----------



## Brez$$z (6. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Preis sagt nichts aus über das Auto, den Sunny hat meine Freundin für 1200Euro gekauft und nun schon 12.000 Kilometer gefahren ohne einen einzigen Defekt. Und das obwohl die Karre schon 260.000 Kilometer runter hat.



Mein erster wagen war auch ein Nissan Sunny  ich hab den auch mit knapp 260tkm verkauft, nach über nem jahr schreibt mich der "derzeitige" besitzer online an um was zu fragen, und fuhr immernoch
ohne Probleme mit dem ding rum. Klar iwan bei 220tkm waren bei mir die Dämpfer platt. Aber hallo, wenn man Wiki glauben schenkt ist das 5,5 mal um den Äquator 

Fand die Karre echt super, fährt bestimmt immernoch in Bangladesh spatzieren oder so


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2014)

Meinen Sunny GTi hab ich mit 250.000 Kilometer verkauft und der scheint immer noch zu fahren. Wobei der jetzige Besitzer auch ein voller Idiot sein muss, da er auf einmal nur noch 150.000 Kilometer hat. 

Mal was anderes wo kann ich eurer Meinung nach am besten einen Crysler NewYorker und einen Chevy G20 Van anbieten?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. August 2014)

Rollora schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß. Manchmal wird ne Pumpe undicht, irgendwelche Schläuche marode oder beim Fahrwerk/Spur usw was.
> Aber wie gesagt, kenn nur die Mercedes - und die haben eine erstaunlich hohe Laufleistung, die oben genannten Problemchen waren bei mir nie unter 200.000 km zu richten.



Vieles davon ist aber auch einfach altersbedingt.
Die Gummischläuche z.B. werden halt irgendwann marode, das hängt dann nur sehr bedingt von der Laufleistung ab. Bei mir waren z.B. die Puffer der Motoraufhängung hin. 
Als Beispiel:
Ich bin im Februar 2012  zweimal die Strecke Köln Münster und zurück gefahren. Der Wagen stand zwischen hin und Rückfahrt jeweils eine Woche im Freien (Temperaturen Tiefstwerte in Münster  unter ~ -15°C).
Auf der ersten Rückfahrt hat es mir ein Blech im Auspuff zerlegt, Fazit je mehr Gas man gegeben hat desto mehr ist die Karre an den eigenen Abgasen erstickt . Auf der zweiten Rückfahrt hat es dann die Dichtung der Getriebeölwanne zerschossen.

An der Laufleistung hat das m.E. nicht gelegen aber irgendwann halten alte Bauteile halt den Belastungen in manchen Situationen einfach nicht mehr stand. 
Klar ein Fahrschulauto ist nach 1-2 Jahren auch platt, das hat nicht die Chance ein Alter zu erreichen indem die Bauteile von alleine krepieren, da limitiert dann irgendwann die Laufleistung.

Aber im Ergebnis würde ich als Laie jetzt mal sagen:

Hohes Alter = erhöhte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit
Hohe Laufleistung = erhöhte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit
Hohes Alter + Hohe Laufleistung = deutlich erhöhte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit

Das es dann natürlich auch noch unterschiede vom Fabrikat gibt sollte auch klar sein. 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern das es mal einen Polo 1.6 Liter gab bei dem bei bestimmten Baujahren die Zündspulen regelmäßig nach 20.000 KM durchgebrannt sind weil diese unter der Motorabdeckung zu heiß geworden sind. Das Problem wurde dann für spätere Baujahre durch eine neue Abdeckung behoben.

*Ironie On* Na der hat jetzt nur noch 150t KM weil der Kollege 100tkm Rückwärts gefahren ist. Das sollte doch eigentlich logisch sein oder?  *Ironie Off*


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mal was anderes wo kann ich eurer Meinung nach am besten einen Crysler NewYorker und einen Chevy G20 Van anbieten?



Beim Schrotthändler?


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2014)

Ach wie lustig... der Witz ist in der Baumschule bestimmt der totale Brüller gewesen was?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. August 2014)

Sieht er wenigstens aus wie der Van vom A-Team ? Das fände ich schon ziemlich cool


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2014)

Nein mein Vater war auch nicht schwarz und hatte keine Goldketten.


----------



## keinnick (6. August 2014)

Der sieht von außen noch richtig gut aus.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. August 2014)

Na nicht einmal ein Goldkettchen ? 

Ich mag amerikanische Autos. Wenn die nur nicht soviel Sprit bräuchten xD


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2014)

18L E85 braucht er schon. Dazu noch die Steuer bei Euro 0 und 5.7L Hubraum... mir wäre das auch nichts. Aber mein Vater fuhr total auf die Kisten ab. Leider konnte er den Wagen viel zu kurz benutzen


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Aber im Ergebnis würde ich als Laie jetzt mal sagen:
> 
> Hohes Alter = erhöhte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit
> Hohe Laufleistung = erhöhte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit
> Hohes Alter + Hohe Laufleistung = deutlich erhöhte Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit



'Die Rechnung ist noch viel einfacher 

Wartungsstau und schlechte Pflege = hohe Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit 

Mehr isses einfach nicht.... verschleisteile gehen bei jedem Auto kaputt, und Kinderkrankheiten oder mangelhafte stellen die ohnehin bekannt sind werden bei regelmaessiger Pflege / Wartung auch beseitigt. 

Ich hab schon 20 jahre alte BMW´s mit über 200tkm scheckheftgepflegt gesehen die jetzt 10 jahre spaeter immer noch ohne nennenswerte Pannen oder Reparaturkosten unterwegs sind, und das sind auch Autos gewesen die im 4000e bereich angesiedelt waren. 
Man muss einfach nur aufpassen beim Autokauf und nen sachkundigen mitnehmen der sich am besten noch speziel mit dem Modell auskennt das man sich anschaut. Da kannste entweder absolut zuverlaessige billige Dailydriver bekommen, oder die lezten runtergerittenen ranzbuden. 

Pauschal zu sagen das Autos die 4000€ kosten hohe Werkstattkosten verursachen oder die naechste Panne vorprogramiert ist, is einfach schlicht und ergreifen falsch. Mehr brauch man dazu auch garnicht sagen.


----------



## keinnick (6. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> 18L E85 braucht er schon. Dazu noch die Steuer bei Euro 0 und 5.7L Hubraum... mir wäre das auch nichts. Aber mein Vater fuhr total auf die Kisten ab. Leider konnte er den Wagen viel zu kurz benutzen



Das hört sich an, als wäre Dein Vater nicht mehr bei Euch. Falls das der Fall ist, dann herzliches Beileid. 

 Falls ich damit falsch liege, den Post einfach ignorieren.


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2014)

Grad beim Stöbern auf einem meiner alten Laptops auf die Bilder meiner letzte Motor Revision / Tuning / Umbau aktion gefunden 

Ausgangsbasis M30B35 3.5L 6 Zylinder aus nem 535I, ja anfangs war ich auch sehr abgeschreckt als ich den Haufen "schrott" gesehen hab, aber gut hatte nur 85tkm runter und sah innen eigentlich noch ziemlich fit aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sah er nach 6 Monaten Arbeit aus, einmal das komplett Paket, alle Lager, Kurbelwelle, Ventilschaftdichtungen, Ventilfedern, Kipphebel, usw usw. einfach alles an verschleisteilen erneuert, dabei gleich noch ne scharfe Nocke mit rein, Ventile Poliert, Kanaele Poliert, Zylinderkopf geplant, Buchsen neu gehohnt, das komplett Paket eben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwo muss ich auch noch Bilder von den Arbeitsschritten haben 

Und die Hochzeit ( nie wieder nen Motor mit samt Getriebe einbauen .... ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. August 2014)

Weil hier gerade über Autos mit >100k km gesprochen wurde:

Ich hab am Sonntag in der Familienkutsche die 111.111 km geknackt.
Ist ein Peugeot 307 SW Bj. 05, 109 PS Diesel, gekauft als Jahreswagen mit ca 20k km.

Allein in den letzten 2 Jahren musste sehr viel daran gemacht werden, insgesamt Reperaturen von über 5k €, Klimaanlage, dauerhaft Batterie leer (war auch die Klima), Kupplung (1,4t Leergewicht nutzen die Kupplung doch recht schnell ab), 2x irgendwas am Tank (1x der Tankdeckelsensor, das andre weiß ich nicht mehr), Feder vorne rechts gebrochen (damit bin ich mit 140+ noch nach München gebraust, während die Bruchstelle direkt neben dem Reifen war), außerdem noch Kleinzeug (Höheneinstellung Licht und so Zeugs).

Französische Autos können so was also auch schon mit <100k km 

(Ach ja, Rost hat er auch noch )


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Komisch...
> 
> mein NX ist 23 Jahre alt, hatte 148.000 Kilometer runter und keinen einzigen Defekt in den letzten 50.000 Kilometern gehabt. Mein Sunny ist 21 Jahre alt, hat bald 260.000 Kilometer runter und hat keine Defekte auf den letzten 15.000 Kilometer gehabt. Der Golf 5 vom Kumpel, hat jetzt knapp 70.000 Kilometer runter, hat den zweiten Turbo, eine neue AGA, Radlager, Flexrohr und Klimakompressor bekommen... aber stimmt Autos mit über 100.000 Kilometer sind quasi fahrender Schrott...
> 
> Manchmal laberst du so einen Dünnpfiff, dass ich mich frage ob du wirklich Mechatroniker bist. Deine Aussage kann ich ein Stück bestätigen, die neuen Autos machen deutlich mehr Probleme und bleiben deutlich öfters liegen. Das hat mit der Laufleistung ungefähr gar nix zu tun.


 Du schraubst deine Autos ja auch immer durch, die werden mit Sicherheit nicht gefahren bis was kaputt ist. Das der Golf schon so viel bekommen hat ist sicherlich nicht normal. Ein Turbo hält wesendlich länger, wenn er nicht falsch gefahren wird. Das dürfte dir doch wohl auch klar sein.

Wenn liegen bleiben nichts mit Laufleistung zu tun hat dann sind Taxis mit 600tkm auf der Uhr die zuverlässigsten Autos die es gibt. Nur komisch das bei uns Taxis mit mehr als 400tkm ständig in der Werkstatt stehen und dann irgendwann verkauft werden, weil sich das ständige durchschrauben einfach nicht lohnt.



dekay55 schrieb:


> Und die Hochzeit ( nie wieder nen Motor mit samt Getriebe einbauen .... )


 Ich baue NUR Motor mit Getriebe ein und aus.  geht viel schneller. Hab heute grade wieder nen V8 Biturbo mit Allrad und Vorderachse in einem Stück ausgebaut.  Morgen wird der zerlegt.


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2014)

Sag mal, schraubst du eigentlich nur an Taxi auf der Arbeit, weil du immer und immer irgendwelche Taxis als beispiele nennst  Und ich glaub nen Taxi unterscheidet sich dann schon ziemlich vom nem Dailydriver was beanspruchung angeht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2014)

Daimler = Taxi.  Ja wird haben quasi jeden Tag Taxis in der Werkstatt. Nen Taxi unterscheidet sich in sofern das damit 100tkm-400tkm im Jahr gefahren werden. Da haben selbst sehr neue Autos ohne Altersschwäche sehr viel KM drauf. An Taxis kann man immer im Vorferld schön sehen was bei anderen Autos erst nach einigen Jahren aufgrund der Laufleistung alles kaputt gehen wird.



Olstyle schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag: Dann nenn doch mal bitten ein paar  typische Dinge die nach 100k wegen "typischer Alterung" ein Problem  werden.


 Fahrwerksgelenke, Federn, Stoßdämpfer, Gelenkscheiben, Motor/Getriebelager(die Aufhängungslager), Festerheber(sofern man den öfters benutzt oder rahmenlose Türen), Manschetten der Achswellen... Sind alles Teile, die üblicher Weise im Bereich von 100tkm-200tkm gerne mal den Dienst verweigern.


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2014)

Ich find das kannste so einfach nich vergleichen, Taxis werden ganz anders beansprucht. 
Z.b erriner ich mich noch sehr gut an ne zeit das war so mitte 90er jahre, da waren haufenweise Taxen bei Daimler in Reparatur weil die Nocke eingelaufen war und die Lager quasi nicht mehr vorhanden waren, was schlicht und einfach nur dadran lag das die Kisten Kalt teilweise 4 stunden am Tag im leerlauf liefen, Die Ölpumpe hat dabei aber nicht genug Power gehabt um das Kalte Öl zur Nocke zu pumpen. Das problem haste in der zeit bei nem Dailydriver nie gehabt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2014)

Das sind dann aber Ausnahmefehler. Davon höre ich jetzt das erste mal. Das war dann aber schon eine Fehlentwicklung. Normalerweise sollte ein Motor so lange im Leerlauf laufen können wie man will, egal bei welcher Temperatur.

Muss ich morgen mal fragen wieviele damals bei uns diesen Fehler hatten.


----------



## dekay55 (6. August 2014)

Eins stimmt wohl, war mitunter ne Fehlentwicklung die bei Daimler auch gern runtergespielt wurde. Mein Opa war Motorenbauer bei der Daimler Benz daher die infos, aber aufgefallen isses halt nur bei Taxen darauf will ich schlussendlich hinaus.


----------



## fctriesel (6. August 2014)

Wie ist denn hier der Laufleistungsrekord eigentlich? Ich hab auf meinem Daily 408tkm drauf.


----------



## dsdenni (6. August 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Wie ist denn hier der Laufleistungsrekord eigentlich? Ich hab auf meinem Daily 408tkm drauf.



Was ist das für ein Auto?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Wie ist denn hier der Laufleistungsrekord eigentlich? Ich hab auf meinem Daily 408tkm drauf.


 Das eine Taxi dürfte mitlerweile über 800tkm haben. Das letzte mal wo der in  der Werkstatt war hatte der 795tkm. Ist nen w210 hat aber schon den 2.  Motor+ 2. Getriebe. Sieht von innen neuwertig aus.

Dann hatten wir mehrere  w211 ohne SBC, die hatten alle zwischen 600-700tkm. Bei 2en ist bei  650tkm und 675tkm der Motor geplatzt, die anderen wurde verkauft. Dann  sehr viele w212 alle schon über 400tkm, die w212 mopf schon mit mehr als  250tkm. Dann gibt es auch noch nen w211 aber mit 642er Motor(v6 Diesel)  der hat mitlerweile auch schon das 2. Getriebe aber noch den ersten  Motor und knappe 550tkm.

Meistens bekommen die Taxen alle bei  250-300tkm nen neues Getriebe+Wandler. Fahrwerk wird meist alle 100tkm überholt.  Generator ist meist alle ~200tkm fällig.

Die Taxis werden aber in der Regel nicht mehr so lange gefahren, weil es billiger ist den bei über 400tkm abzugeben und nen neuen zu holen.


----------



## fctriesel (6. August 2014)

Ist ein Audi A4.

Ich meinte den Rekord für Privat genutzte Fahrzeuge.


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2014)

Mein Vater hat seinen Jetta TDI glaube ich mit ~440k km abgegeben. Erste Motor und Getriebe.


----------



## Riverna (6. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das hört sich an, als wäre Dein Vater nicht mehr bei Euch. Falls das der Fall ist, dann herzliches Beileid.



Leider liegst du richtig, danke für die Anteilnahme. Ist jetzt aber schon ein paar Wochen her. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du schraubst deine Autos ja auch immer durch, die werden mit Sicherheit nicht gefahren bis was kaputt ist. Das der Golf schon so viel bekommen hat ist sicherlich nicht normal. Ein Turbo hält wesendlich länger, wenn er nicht falsch gefahren wird. Das dürfte dir doch wohl auch klar sein.


 
Ich fahre solange bis irgendwas kaputt geht, auf Verdacht tausche ich da nichts. Und da noch nichts kaputt gegangen ist, brauchte ich bisher noch nichts tauschen. Gut ich muss ehrlicherweise dazu sagen das ich vor dem Anmelden recht viel getauscht habe. Und das ich gar nichts tauschen musste stimmt auch nicht, einmal Bremsbeläge Vorderachse und Hinterachse, sowie einmal Ventildeckeldichtung mussten schon gemacht werden. Service wird natürlich penible eingehalten.


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat seinen Jetta TDI glaube ich mit ~440k km abgegeben. Erste Motor und Getriebe.


 
Alles Kindergeburtstag: Irv Gordon's Volvo P1800 has reached 3 million miles - Autoblog Mehr ist derzeit nicht zu finden. Soweit ich weiß noch der erste Motor


----------



## winner961 (7. August 2014)

@dekay dann weis ich ja wenn ich anrufe, wenn ich auf die Idee komme einen großen Motor zu verbauen. 

Zurzeit mache ich mich auf die Suche nach nem günstigen Winterauto. Irgendwelche Vorschläge ? Muss nichts können außer fahren. Budget so Richtung 1000€


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Alles Kindergeburtstag: Irv Gordon's Volvo P1800 has reached 3 million miles - Autoblog Mehr ist derzeit nicht zu finden. Soweit ich weiß noch der erste Motor


"Erster Motor" ist relativ. Soweit ich ein Interview mit ihm in Erinnerung habe ist zwar der Block noch der Erste, der  wurde aber mehrfach überholt und mit neuen Zylindern etc. bestückt. Motortausch wäre wie bei den Langlauftaxis wohl billiger gewesen, macht er aber einfach aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2014)

Weil wir grad beim Thema Motor + Laufleistung sind, hier mal ein ganz interessanter/beunruhigender Artikel:
Qualitätsmängel: "Autobauer sparen Motoren und Getriebe kaputt" - Nachrichten Motor - DIE WELT


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Zurzeit mache ich mich auf die Suche nach nem günstigen Winterauto. Irgendwelche Vorschläge ? Muss nichts können außer fahren. Budget so Richtung 1000€


 
z.B. nen alten E36 318i.
Hat noch gut Komfort aufzuweisen, im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Kleinstwagen und dank Heckantrieb im Winter ganz spaßig zu fahren


----------



## Riverna (7. August 2014)

Ich würde da einen Honda Civic oder Nissan Sunny vorschlagen, die Idealen Winterautos meiner Meinung nach. Suzuki Baleno ist auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## raceandsound (7. August 2014)

Nissan Almera N15 mit dem GA16DE Motor.


----------



## Joselman (7. August 2014)

Toyota Starlet oder ein alter Corolla.


----------



## dekay55 (7. August 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @dekay dann weis ich ja wenn ich anrufe, wenn ich auf die Idee komme einen großen Motor zu verbauen.
> 
> Zurzeit mache ich mich auf die Suche nach nem günstigen Winterauto. Irgendwelche Vorschläge ? Muss nichts können außer fahren. Budget so Richtung 1000€


 
Aber nur mit gescheiten Motorkran und Hebebühne, nochmal geb ich mir so nen akt nicht  Und ich werd auch nie wieder nen Getriebe ohne Hebebühne wechseln oder anbauen, zumindest nich beim E30  

Würd ich mir auch als Wintermöhre zulegen, oder wie hier schon angesprochen wurde E36


----------



## winner961 (7. August 2014)

@deaky bei den ganzen Verrückten in BW finde ich, wenn ich das Geld hab, sicherlich jemand der mir hilft 

@ mal schauen ein E36 sollte sich finden lassen ansonsten wenn ich viel Glück Hab sogar ein E30. 
Nach den anderen werde ich schauen, hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit. 

Danke für die Mithilfe


----------



## watercooled (7. August 2014)

Wozu eigentlich? Hast doch deinen Fiat?
Oder springt sowas im Winter nicht an?


----------



## winner961 (7. August 2014)

Es gibt Gründe dafür die ich nicht nenne. Aber dem Fiat geht's gut  
Dazu suche ich eh nach nem Zugauto für nen Anhänger, das heißt ich werde es eben dafür nutzen. Und ich hab Lust immer mal zu wechseln


----------



## watercooled (7. August 2014)

Ohgott wer ist Schwanger? Nee Spaß 

Kannste ja auch mal nach nem Impreza Kombi mit dem 2 Liter schauen. Haben meist sogar schon ne AHK dran.
Gibts billig und haben nach dem was man so liest eine sehr robuste Technik, nahezu unzerstörbaren Motor und günstige Ersatzteile.
Außerdem bekommste gut was rein wenn der Fiat mal zu klein ist.

Achja, und Allrad. Fürn Winter


----------



## winner961 (7. August 2014)

Ja hast schon recht der steht auch mit auf der Liste  

So klein ist der Fiat jetzt net 

Ja Allrad und Winter ist gut 

Mal schauen wie ich Budget mäßig hinkomme


----------



## Riverna (7. August 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Nissan Almera N15 mit dem GA16DE Motor.


 
Stimmt die vergesse ich immer, sind eigentlich keine schlechten Autos. 

Anstand ist in der heutigen Zeit scheinbar auch nicht mehr oft vorhanden. Erst fährt mir der bescheuerte Busfahrer fast in die Karre und nun behauptet der Vogel doch allen ernstes er habe von dem Unfall nichts mitbekommen und überhaupt keine Schuld. Wenn das so ist, wieso gibt er dann seine Papiere raus? Am liebsten würde ich nach Tschechien fahren und mir die Kohle holen... aber dann gibt es nur wieder eine Anzeige.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2014)

Bist du ausgewichen und in den Bordstein oder was ist passiert? 
Kannst du das nochmal genauer erzählen?


----------



## Riverna (8. August 2014)

Um einen Unfall zu vermeiden musste ich über einen Bordstein ausweichen, dabei hab ich mir die vordere Felge beschädigt, Spurstange verzogen, Spur verstellt usw. 
Das lustige ist das mir der Typ an Ort und Stelle (nachdem er erstmal abgehauen ist) auch einen Schadensbericht ausgestellt hat und nun versucht die gegnerische Versicherung mir ernsthaft glaubhaft zu machen, dass er seine Schuld abstreitet. Wenn das so ist fülle ich doch keinen Unfallbericht aus... 

Ach mir egal... ich hab Rechtschutz und stelle einfach schonmal eine Anzeige wegen Fahrerflucht. Weil abgehauen ist er auch, wollte davon absehen... aber wer mir versucht ans Bein zu pissen braucht nicht hoffen das ich dann noch irgendwie Rücksicht nehme. Mir eigentlich egal ob er dafür vielleicht Ärger bekommt oder seine Fahrlizenz verliert.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2014)

Die sind zwar unter Zeitdruck, aber wenn die sich so rauslawieren, würde ich auch alles mitnehmen. 
Welchen Wagen hats erwischt und ist dir was passiert?


----------



## Riverna (8. August 2014)

Leider hat es nur meinen erwischt, hätte ich quasi "draufgehalten" wäre die Sachlage einfacher. Da wird man noch bestraft weil man versucht einen Unfall zu vermeiden. 
Passiert ist mir nichts, war auch kein schlimmer Unfall, Felge ist trotzdem kaputt und nun bleib wohl ich auf dem Schaden sitzen und das nervt.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2014)

Ich meinte ob NX, MR2... 
Du kannst und ja mal auf dem laufenden halten, ob du ihn noch drankriegst.


----------



## Riverna (8. August 2014)

Mit meinem NX der mit den grünen Felgen, der MR2 gehört ja nicht mir das ist von einem guten Freund. Den hab ich zum Glück nicht sonderlich oft mit, nur wenn ich mal ein Auto brauche. 
Ich werde schon irgendwie an mein Geld kommen, hab da gar keine Bedenken  Aber ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. August 2014)

Kann es sein, dass sich die größten Trolle des Internets  auf Websites von Autozeitschriften rumtreiben? Ist ja der Hammer, was im Kommentarbereich auf Auto Motor und Sport abgeht.


----------



## aloha84 (8. August 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Kann es sein, *dass sich die größten Trolle des Internets  auf Websites von Autozeitschriften rumtreiben?* Ist ja der Hammer, was im Kommentarbereich auf Auto Motor und Sport abgeht.


 
Einfache Antwort gefällig?
Ja!


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2014)

Was, goiill, Brummbrumm Ferrari, auf dem Weg noch ein bisschen Trollen 
Und jetzt Sonnenbrille auf und ab die Post: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zDdSjFwdZU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Birdy84 (8. August 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was, goiill, Brummbrumm Ferrari, auf dem Weg noch ein bisschen Trollen
> Und jetzt Sonnenbrille auf und ab die Post: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zDdSjFwdZU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Er ist einfach mal viel zu langsam am Lenkrad....


----------



## Brez$$z (8. August 2014)

man sollte sich überlegen wen man Probefahren lässt


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2014)

Dann hätte Ferrari vermutlich kaum noch Kunden 
Entweder zu langsam am Lenkrad oder du schnell auf dem Gas, bei dem Lenkeinschlag mal voll reinhalten


----------



## Joselman (8. August 2014)

Lol er kommt quer und nimmt direkt komplett das Gas weg während er gegenlenkt. Kein Wunder das der Gegenpendler so heftig wird. Nur doof das da ne Wand ist. 

RWD fahren ist nunmal kein Kindergeburtstag. Sowas übt man erstmal auf Schnee dann bei Regen und DANN erst auf trockener Straße.  (Natürlich immer auf abgesperrtem Gelände bzw. Privatgelände)


----------



## Beam39 (8. August 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Dann hätte Ferrari vermutlich kaum noch Kunden
> Entweder zu langsam am Lenkrad oder du schnell auf dem Gas, bei dem Lenkeinschlag mal voll reinhalten


 

Das hab ich vor paar Wochen schon geposted gehabt, meine Analyse: Er nimmt das Gas weg und steigt in die Eisen sobald das Auto ausbricht und provoziert so nen Gegenpendler aufgrund des schlagartigen Grip' s und kracht somit volle Rotze in die Wand 

Mal was anderes. Ich hab soeben nen schicken Brief bekommen. Wurde geblitzt, nichts großartiges 25€ Verwarnungsgeld. Aber war das nicht so dass wenn auf dem Bild ein anderes Fahrzeug mit drauf ist die Messung somit als ungültig gilt?

Ich meine auf dem kleinen Abschnitt wo das Gesicht zu sehen ist ein Auto neben mir zu erkennen.


----------



## fatlace (8. August 2014)

war gerade auto waschen
falls jemand die spamerei von meinem auto nervt, kann ich das auch gerne unterlassen


----------



## Verminaard (8. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> war gerade auto waschen
> falls jemand die spamerei von meinem auto nervt, kann ich das auch gerne unterlassen


 
Ist alles ok. Machen ja auch andere unaufgefordert 
Hast ja einen total schicken Wagen 
Haett ich mir auch fast geholt, aber der Wunsch nach was Offenem war doch groesser, und einen E93 nach meinen Wunschvorstellungen fuer die Mittel die ich aufbringen wollte, habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## aloha84 (8. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das hab ich vor paar Wochen schon geposted gehabt, meine Analyse: Er nimmt das Gas weg und steigt in die Eisen sobald das Auto ausbricht und provoziert so nen Gegenpendler aufgrund des schlagartigen Grip' s und kracht somit volle Rotze in die Wand
> 
> Mal was anderes. Ich hab soeben nen schicken Brief bekommen. *Wurde geblitzt, nichts großartiges 25€ Verwarnungsgeld. Aber war das nicht so dass wenn auf dem Bild ein anderes Fahrzeug mit drauf ist die Messung somit als ungültig gilt?*
> 
> Ich meine auf dem kleinen Abschnitt wo das Gesicht zu sehen ist ein Auto neben mir zu erkennen.


 
Normalerweise nein.
Viele heutige Blitzer sind in der Lage 4-6 Spuren gleichzeitig zu messen. Wenn dich so ein Teil erwischt hat, ist das für dich -->
Wenn es ein "einfaches" Gerät war, heißt das auch nicht zwangsläufig, dass ein zweites Auto das Ergebnis verfälscht.
Die einzige Möglichkeit ist normalerweise per Anwalt Akteneinsicht zu beantragen, und dann musst du/er versuchen Fehler im Protokoll zu finden. (z.B.: unvollständige/falsche Herangehensweise beim Aufbau)
Fazit: Zahl die 25€.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. August 2014)

Wenns was japansiches wär, auch gerne mehr 
Mit dem Blitzen kann es vielleicht helfen ein Lenkrad rechts aufs Amaturenbrett zu packen. 
Als ich kleiner war, hab ich mir Pappkränze gebastelt und saß auf dem Beifahrersitz, bei ~90 [80] geblitzt worden und nix bekommen


----------



## keinnick (8. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> war gerade auto waschen
> falls jemand die spamerei von meinem auto nervt, kann ich das auch gerne unterlassen


 
Passt schon, da: Geile Kiste!


----------



## fatlace (8. August 2014)

Danke
Bisschen was kommt noch


----------



## JaniZz (8. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> war gerade auto waschen
> falls jemand die spamerei von meinem auto nervt, kann ich das auch gerne unterlassen




Welche Maschine? 

Sieht schick aus,  kann aber noch was runter der hobel 

Was für Felgen sind das? 

Jemand hier der sich mit "professioneller Autopflege auskennt? 
Habe mal bei lupus geshoppt und probiere mich morgen erstmal am accord und wenn es klappt, danach am Z.

Bin echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## fatlace (8. August 2014)

325 mit 3L maschine
Felgen sind Z performance 8.
Kommt vorne noch 1-1,5cm runter, brauch aber erst spurplatten.
Vorne isses knapp mot dem fahrwerk


----------



## aloha84 (8. August 2014)

Das ihr alle so auf "tieferlegen" steht...bei unseren Straßen wäre "siehe Anhang" teilweise passender!


----------



## Joselman (8. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ihr alle so auf "tieferlegen" steht...bei unseren Straßen wäre "siehe Anhang" teilweise passender!


 
So einen hab ich auch im 1:18 Format. 

Coole Kiste stand oder steht noch bei TTE in Köln Marsdorf. Ich dürfte da mal als Besucher ein Formel 1 Finale gucken.


----------



## Beam39 (8. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Normalerweise nein.
> Viele heutige Blitzer sind in der Lage 4-6 Spuren gleichzeitig zu messen. Wenn dich so ein Teil erwischt hat, ist das für dich -->
> Wenn es ein "einfaches" Gerät war, heißt das auch nicht zwangsläufig, dass ein zweites Auto das Ergebnis verfälscht.
> Die einzige Möglichkeit ist normalerweise per Anwalt Akteneinsicht zu beantragen, und dann musst du/er versuchen Fehler im Protokoll zu finden. (z.B.: unvollständige/falsche Herangehensweise beim Aufbau)
> Fazit: Zahl die 25€.


 
Wiegesagt, die 25€ jucken mich nicht, ich hätts nur gern interessehalbe mal probiert  Ich hab da letztens son Artikel gelesen wo wohl mehrere hundert Leute nichts zahlen mussten weil auf den Fotos immer mindestens ein weiteres Fahrzeug zu sehen war.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. August 2014)

ja gibt wohl Blitzer bei dennen das so ist. Aber nicht alle, und bei 25€ ist das risiko zu groß noch mehr geld reinzustecken.
Ich bin vor nem jahr geblitz worden gut 120 im 100er, ich auf der linken und rechts neber mir ein Auto mit Hänger. Das kam natürlich nie


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. August 2014)

Wir ham heute mal alte Reifen ausgemistet, tut einem echt inner Seele weh...
4 Kadettreifen auf 4-Loch Stahlfelgen, 2 weiter von dem von meinem Onkel mit dem er nen Unfall hatte, ein Satz Reifen von nem Sierra, davon haben 2 noch nie Asphalt gesehen, und dann noch das traurigste: Ein Satz 205er Ford RS Alufelgen 
Der Vorbesitzer hat für die 400 Dmark das Stück gezahlt..
So schöne Felgen/Reifen, aber leider keiner jünger als 2002...:'(


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. August 2014)

Es gibt sogar Leute die Reifen von 2002 noch fahren.


----------



## AeroX (10. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> war gerade auto waschen falls jemand die spamerei von meinem auto nervt, kann ich das auch gerne unterlassen



Richtig schönes Auto! Soll auch mein nächster werden. Eines der schönsten Autos die BMW je gebaut hat mMn


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Leute die Reifen von 2002 noch fahren.


 
Ich hab letztens auch nicht gestaunt als auf dem Reifen DOT 0399 stand


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. August 2014)

Das ist doch Garnichts x-D.

Hatte immer so ein Mieses quietschen auf den Sommerreifen beim Kurvenfahren und bei Regen in Kombination mit Lenken und Bremsen stimmte fahrt nicht mit Bewegungsrichtung überein 

Fazit: Opa hatte seine Reifen 16 Jahre lang auf dem Auto gelassen und ich bin damit noch das 17 Jahr rumgegurkt. 
Gemerkt habe ich das ganze auch erst als ich die Reifen nach dem Winter wieder montieren wollte. Profil war ja auch noch super  nur die Gummimischung war wohl etwas hart geworden


----------



## Zappaesk (11. August 2014)

Und da bist jetzt auch noch stolz drauf?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. August 2014)

Hast du bei deinem ersten Auto jeden Fehler sofort erkannt? und wie du der Aussage oben entnehmen kannst habe ich Sie nicht wieder montiert, denn da steht als ich sie montieren wollte .
Vorher war dieses Fahrverhalten für einen Hecktriebler für mich vollkommen "normal", wer würde schon damit rechnen das die Reifen bereits seit 16 Jahren auf dem Auto sind. Zumal das Profil ja auch gut ausgesehen hat. Ich hatte mir halt für den Winter dann vernünftige Winterreifen geholt statt diesen M+S Socken die drauf waren und habe das ganze so erst beim Rückmontieren nach dem Winter überhaupt gemerkt, da ich da erstmals aufs Produktionsdatum geschaut habe.

Ich persönlich schaue nicht jedes mal wenn ich mich in ein Auto setze zuerst danach wann die Reifen produziert wurden. Der Wagen stand ja schließlich schon in der Garage und wurde nicht neu gekauft.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. August 2014)

Nein, ich hab natürlich nicht jeden Fehler sofort erkannt - und tue das sicher immer noch nicht weil ich gezielt nicht danach suche - aber sicherheitsrelevante Dinge habe ich auch beim ersten Auto (Ford Fiasko von 78 oder 79) nachgesehen. Reifen, Bremsen usw...
Das sollte man ja auch aus der Fahrschule so mitgenommen und durch gesunden Menschenverstand (und Selbsterhaltungstrieb) kapiert haben.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. August 2014)

Der Wagen war zu dem Zeitpunkt seit Jahren bei uns in der Garage und wurde regelmäßig von meiner Mutter bewegt. Meine Eltern haben bei Ihren Autos nie ne Inspektion ausgelassen und spätestens nach 4 Jahren die Reifen gewechselt. Da rechnest du nicht damit das auf dem einen Auto reifen von Anno 1602 drauf sind. Wie gesagt es war kein Autokauf wo du dir das alles genau anguckst sondern ein Auto mit dem deine Eltern ab und zu mal einkaufen gefahren sind damit er nicht nur in der Garage rumsteht. Mit anderen Worten es war für mich kein Neues Auto sondern ein alter bekannter 

Ich wäre niemals auf die Idee gekommen das da so alte Reifen aufgezogen sein könnten. Ich würde mich auch heute noch bedenkenlos in die Autos meiner Eltern setzen ohne vorher die Reifen zu kontrollieren .

Das Problem bei der Karre war vermutlich das der M+S Reifen hatte und somit aus dem 2x jährlichen Reifenwechselrythmus bei welchem bei uns im Haus regelmäßig die Fahrtüchtigkeit der Reifen überprüft wird herausgefallen ist. 
So etwas nennt man dann Lücke im System .
Hier muss man dazu sagen das der Wagen innerhalb dieser 17 Jahre mehrmals in der Inspektion war das ganze in einer Mercedes Vertragswerkstatt nicht aufgefallen ist.
Selbst beim TüV ist das ohne Beanstandungen durchgegangen weil auch die Jungs nur nach der Profiltiefe geschaut haben. Der Wagen war ununterbrochen angemeldet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. August 2014)

Wer hat an der Kiste denn Inspektion gemacht? Der TÜV kann das alter der Reifen nicht beanstanden, der guckt nur nach Beschädigungen und Profil.

Warscheinlich Inspektion nach ATU Style:
Monteur zum Azubi:"Füll schonmal das Wartungsblatt komplett aus, ich hol mir noch nen Kaffee und fahre dann das Auto rein! ...ach keinen Bock hier hast du den Schlüssel, nimm das neue Öl aus dem Auto, stell es in meinen Spint und mach nen frischen Ölzettel rein!" 
Azubi:"Müssen wir das Öl nicht wechseln?"
Monteur:"Sehe ich so aus als ob ich da jetzt Bock zu habe?"
Azubi:"Machst du mir auch noch nen Kaffee?"


----------



## Mosed (11. August 2014)

Am Rande: Ein M+S Reifen ist nicht automatisch ein Ganzjahresreifen. Die meisten reinen Winterreifen tragen das Symbol auch.

Ist das Reifenalter prüfen Teil der Inspektion? Dann würde ich die Werkstatt mal drauf aufmerksam machen. Und den Leuten beim Tüv auch. Und vielleicht beides wechseln. Wer weiß, was die noch so übersehen. 

Naja, spätestens wenn man ein Auto übernimmt und sei es von den Eltern/Verwandten kann ein genereller Check nicht Schaden. 
Eigentlich müsste doch auch irgendwann mal einem auffallen, dass man für Auto X noch keine neuen Reifen gekauft hat, aber für andere schon?!


----------



## fatlace (11. August 2014)

fahre ich heute morgen auf arbeit und denk mir noch so, irgendwie sieht mein licht komisch aus
steig aus und dann seh ich das
naja hab mir jetzt 2 Osram cool blue intense Xenon brenner gekauft.
sollen ja angeblich heller als OEM sein, mal schauen.
das wechseln wird wieder zum kotzen, karre aufbocken räder vorne ab usw


----------



## watercooled (11. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer hat an der Kiste denn Inspektion gemacht? Der TÜV kann das alter der Reifen nicht beanstanden, der guckt nur nach Beschädigungen und Profil.
> 
> Warscheinlich Inspektion nach ATU Style:
> Monteur zum Azubi:"Füll schonmal das Wartungsblatt komplett aus, ich hol mir noch nen Kaffee und fahre dann das Auto rein! ...ach keinen Bock hier hast du den Schlüssel, nimm das neue Öl aus dem Auto, stell es in meinen Spint und mach nen frischen Ölzettel rein!"
> ...


Herrlich, ich kann nimmer


----------



## McZonk (11. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> naja hab mir jetzt 2 Osram cool blue intense Xenon brenner gekauft. sollen ja angeblich heller als OEM sein, mal schauen.



Der hat's hinter sich 

Die CBI habe ich vor kurzem auch erst verbaut. Nach kurzer Einbrennphase sind sie wirklich klasse. Die generell sehr guten Rezessionen kommen aber sicherlich auch oft daher, dass idR abgebrannte Brenner ersetzt werden und sie daher von Natur aus stärker sind.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. August 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Am Rande: Ein M+S Reifen ist nicht automatisch ein Ganzjahresreifen. Die meisten reinen Winterreifen tragen das Symbol auch.
> 
> Ist das Reifenalter prüfen Teil der Inspektion? Dann würde ich die Werkstatt mal drauf aufmerksam machen. Und den Leuten beim Tüv auch. Und vielleicht beides wechseln. Wer weiß, was die noch so übersehen.
> 
> ...




Das so ein Check nicht schaden kann weiß ich mitlerweile auch. Das war allerdings noch die Zeit bzw das Alter wo neue Reifen kaufen nicht unbedingt in mein Aufgabengebiet gefallen ist. 
Es war auf jedenfall ein Ganzjahresreifen drauf.
Mitlerweile fährt er aber halbjährlich auf Sommer und Wintersocken. Ich für meinen Teil brauche nämlich kein Heckantrieb ohne Elektronische Helferchen auf Ganzjahresreifen im Winter  Das empfinde ich auch mit Winterreifen bei Schnee und Eis schon als spaßig genug.


----------



## Riverna (11. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der TÜV kann das alter der Reifen nicht beanstanden, der guckt nur nach Beschädigungen und Profil.


 
Richtig, genau so wie wir eigentlich auch das Alter nicht beanstanden können, wir dürfen lediglich den Kunden drauf hinweisen. Und viele Kunden denken sich dann einfach nur das es Geldmacherei ist, letztens hat mich eine Omi gefragt ob man 10 Jahre alte Reifen wirklich aufgrund des Alters wechseln sollte.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2014)

Ich frage mich immer,  wie man eigentlich einen Führerschein bekommt wenn man so wenig Ahnung von der Materie hat. EIGENTLICH soll der ja auch ein gewisses technisches Wissen garantieren ...   

Wie kann man so wenig Ahnung von Reifen haben ?   Jeder,  der irgendein rollendes Fahrzeug oder Sportgerät mal etwas sportlicher bewegt hat,  weiß doch wie wichtig die Reifen sind ...


----------



## silent-hunter000 (12. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Richtig, genau so wie wir eigentlich auch das Alter nicht beanstanden können, wir dürfen lediglich den Kunden drauf hinweisen. Und viele Kunden denken sich dann einfach nur das es Geldmacherei ist, letztens hat mich eine Omi gefragt ob man 10 Jahre alte Reifen wirklich aufgrund des Alters wechseln sollte.



Das Schlimme ist ja, dass Reifen mit diesem Alter sich kaum bis garnicht abnutzen. 
Dann kommt wieder die Meldung:
Aber es sind doch noch mehr wie 1,6 mm drauf. Sie wollen mich doch nur abzocken...


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2014)

Ich hatte die Diskussion schon anders herum. Ich: Nächstes Jahr nehm ich dann aber mal Neue. Händler: Das Profil ist doch aber noch prima.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. August 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Jeder,  der irgendein rollendes Fahrzeug oder Sportgerät mal etwas sportlicher bewegt hat,  weiß doch wie wichtig die Reifen sind ...



Es bewegt aber bei weitem nicht jeder ein Fahrzeug sportlich oder hat den Anspruch das zu tun. Die meisten fahren einfach von A nach B und daran ist nix falsch...


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2014)

Naja ich sehs so: Zwischen mir und dem Asphalt kleben quasi nur die Reifen. Deswegen wird da nicht gespart und es kommt kein Janhungtanpifftöffping drauf...


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2014)

Es ist lustig das die meisten meinen irgendwelche Premiumreifen reizen etwas raus, die meisten haben dann aber den OEM Müll an Fahrwerk im Auto. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das Reifen aus dem mittleren Bereich (Nangkang, Federal usw) locker ausreichen um ein OEM Fahrwerk in die Knie zu zwingen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2014)

Mag was dran sein - das Serienfahrwerk ist bei mir für meinen Teil aber recht früh zu Gunsten von nem K&W rausgeflogen. Alleine der Rückmeldung beim Lenken wegen. Da hat man mit der Serie nämlich quasi nichts . Und das habe ich auch im Alltag recht gerne. Bevor jetzt jemand kommt: "Das brauchst du doch eh nur auf der Rennstrecke!" - nein, auch beim normalen Bewegen im Straßenverkehr finde ich es nett zu wissen, was das Stück Blech unter meinem Arsch vor hat .


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2014)

Damit habe ich auch nicht dich im speziellen ansprechen wollen, aber die meisten Leute denken das Premium Reifen besonders wichtig sind. Bringen dir aber nichts wenn du ein schlechtes oder durchgelutschtes Fahrwerk hast.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist lustig das die meisten meinen irgendwelche Premiumreifen reizen etwas raus, die meisten haben dann aber den OEM Müll an Fahrwerk im Auto. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das Reifen aus dem mittleren Bereich (Nangkang, Federal usw) locker ausreichen um ein OEM Fahrwerk in die Knie zu zwingen.


 
Glaube ich nicht. Jedes Serienfahrwerk sollte auch mit sehr gutem Reifen klar kommen. Vorallem bei Nässe sind die meisten Premiumreifen sehr klar im Vorteil.
Ein Nangkang oder ähnliches würde mir nicht ans Auto kommen. An den wichtigesten Teilen wie Bremse, Fahrwerk und Reifen sollte man m.M. nach nicht sparen.


----------



## Beam39 (12. August 2014)

Ich find Hankooks bieten ein ziemlich gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Hab die zwar noch nicht auf Rennstrecken testen können aber für den Preis Top-Reifen.


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein Nangkang oder ähnliches würde mir nicht ans Auto kommen.


 
Der NS2 ist einer der besten Reifen bei Trockenheit... aber es ist ja kein Conti und Co also muss er Schrott sein. 
Gegenfrage schonmal einen Nankang Reifen gehabt? Wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## Iconoclast (12. August 2014)

Ich hatte mal Nankang Reifen drauf, frag mich aber nicht welche. Die waren schon drauf und fast neu. Der Verschleiß war abnormal hoch, sodass die sehr schnell aufm Müll waren. Muss jetzt nich repräsentativ für alle sein, aber an Reifen spare ich auch niemals. Am Auto nicht und beim Motorrad sowieso nicht.

Waren das nicht auch die Nankangs, die in Punkten wie Aquaplaning mieserabel abgeschnitten hatten?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der NS2 ist einer der besten Reifen bei Trockenheit... aber es ist ja kein Conti und Co also muss er Schrott sein.
> Gegenfrage schonmal einen Nankang Reifen gehabt? Wahrscheinlich nicht...


 
Bei trockenheit vielleicht relativ ok, bei Nässe auf keinen Fall.
Siehe z.B. hier Riesige Sommerreifen im AutoBild

Zitat:


> Im Bremstest auf nasser Fahrbahn wird der Bremsweg aus Tempo 100 in  Metern gemessen. Keine Kompromisse bei der Sicherheit: Goodyear (42,5)  steht nach der Vollbremsung als Erster, Conti (43,1), Pirelli (43,5) und  Dunlop (43,9) folgen dicht dahinter. Der Nankang (52,3) braucht zwei  weitere Wagenlängen, der Westlake (54,7) über 12 Meter mehr –  erschreckend.


Deshalb will ich sowas auch nicht fahren 

Der nächste Reifen für den Z4 wird dieser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist bloß momentan in DE nicht lieferbar  
Notfalls gehe ich den Weg über Österreich oder die Schweiz.


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Der Verschleiß war abnormal hoch, sodass die sehr schnell aufm Müll waren.?


 
Völlig normal, die NS2 haben eine sehr weiche Gummimischung. Darum kleben sie bei wärme gut, haben aber dafür einen sehr hohen Verschleiß. 




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei trockenheit vielleicht relativ ok, bei Nässe auf keinen Fall.
> Siehe z.B. hier Riesige Sommerreifen im AutoBild
> .


 
Ich weiß nicht was ich von diesem Test halten soll, die NS2 hatte ich wie gesagt und war bei Trockenheit mehr als zufrieden. Die Pirelli Zero Nero fährt mein Kumpel auf seinem MR2 und die Reifen sind nicht wirklich gut, laut, wenig Traktion und bei Regen auch nicht unbedingt ein Traktionswunder. Wie so ein Reifen 1- bzw 2 erreichen kann grenzt für mich an ein Wunder. Meine Federal sollen bei Regen auch nicht gut sein, jedoch habe ich kein Problem damit. Aber ich fahre auch bei Regen immer dementsprechend normal, würde ich auch bei dem besten Reifen machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie so ein Reifen 1- bzw 2 erreichen kann grenzt für mich an ein Wunder. Meine Federal sollen bei Regen auch nicht gut sein, jedoch habe ich kein Problem damit. Aber ich fahre auch bei Regen immer dementsprechend normal, würde ich auch bei dem besten Reifen machen.


 
Einem "normalen" Fahrer fällt auch nciht auf wenn die Reifen schlecht sind, da man ja nicht jede Bremsung nachmisst. Aber wenn es zum Unfall kommt, wäre man im Zweifelsfall doch froh die Kiste wäre ein paar Meter früher zum stehen gekommen.


----------



## Kusanar (13. August 2014)

Also die Zero Nero hatte ich auf meinem Alfa 156er in 17" und war damit bei Nässe und Trockenheit sauzufrieden. Mit den Goodyears, die davor drauf waren, hatte ich in beiden Fällen weitaus weniger Traktion. Die haben schon bei Kurvengeschwindigkeiten vor sich hingequietscht und waren knapp vor dem Gripabriss, bei denen die Zero Nero nur müde gelächelt haben.

Lautstärke, nun ja, laut waren sie da ist nicht zu diskutieren. Aber der Mehrwert an Grip war mir den Mehrwert an Krach wert 

War allerdings die Reifengeneration von 2011. Kann sich mittlerweile auch was geändert haben an der Gummimischung und den Traktionswerten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist lustig das die meisten meinen irgendwelche Premiumreifen reizen etwas raus, die meisten haben dann aber den OEM Müll an Fahrwerk im Auto. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das Reifen aus dem mittleren Bereich (Nangkang, Federal usw) locker ausreichen um ein OEM Fahrwerk in die Knie zu zwingen.


 Jedes OEM Fahrwerk reizt spielend einen Premiumreifen aus, vorallem bei nässe. Da ich in der Firma oft Probefahrten mache habe ich quasi schon fast jeden Reifen mal gefahren den es im Moment so gibt.(mit Ausnahme von Semis) Auf der Probefahrtstrecke gibt es einen Kreisel und eine Autobahnauffahrt mit sehr glattem Belag. Bei Premium Reifen geht der Kreisel im nassen ganz normal ohne Probleme mit 30. Bei Mentor, Nangkang oder wie die alle heißen fängt man bei 20 an zu rutschen, bei 25 dreht man sich. Grip ist fast wie auf Schnee. Und da ist dort schon vielen passiert und nicht nur mir. Man muss mit diesen billig Dinger schon verdammt vorsichtig da durch um nicht quer zu fahren. Ganz schlimm sind auch diese Michelin Energy Saver Kackdinger bei Regen. Einmal stand ich mitten in der Kreuzung, weil die Kiste einfach nicht anhalten wollte. Normaler Stadtverkehr, rote Ampel und Platzregen. Bei mir kommt niemals so ein billig Zeug drauf.


----------



## Beam39 (13. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei trockenheit vielleicht relativ ok, bei Nässe auf keinen Fall.
> Siehe z.B. hier Riesige Sommerreifen im AutoBild
> 
> Zitat:
> ...


 
Was kosten die Latschen?


----------



## marvinj (13. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man muss mit diesen billig Dinger schon verdammt vorsichtig da durch um nicht quer zu fahren. Ganz schlimm sind auch diese Michelin Energy Saver Kackdinger bei Regen. Einmal stand ich mitten in der Kreuzung, weil die Kiste einfach nicht anhalten wollte. Normaler Stadtverkehr, rote Ampel und Platzregen. Bei mir kommt niemals so ein billig Zeug drauf.


 
Sind das nicht so extra-sparsame Reifen mit geringem Rollwiderstand? Soll ja ganz vernünftige von Conti und co. geben...Hätte nicht gedacht dass die so ein Murks verkaufen


----------



## Brez$$z (13. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich find Hankooks bieten ein ziemlich gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Hab die zwar noch nicht auf Rennstrecken testen können aber für den Preis Top-Reifen.


 
Geb ich dir voll und ganz recht! Hatte mal Semperits, die waren echt klasse, als die Runter waren 
hab ich mir die aller selben wieder gekauft, und die waren dann zum Kotzen. Mega lautes Laufgeräusch
und bei Nässe absolut unbrauchbar. 

ATM fahr ich Contis, aber mal schauen was danach kommt, wie gesagt mit den Hankooks Ventus S1 war ich super zufrieden 

Grundsetzlich sag ich immer, man sollte am Reifen nicht sparen. Wer so viel Geld in seine Karre reinsteckt und dann bei Tirendo die billigsten 
Reifen kauft ist eigentlich selten dumm. Beim Thema reifen sind wir auch im Thema Sicherheit.


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2014)

Ich fahr seit Jahren Conti SportContact und im Winter Conti TS830. Beide Reifen haben sehr guten Grip, sind aber laut und halten nicht so lange. Ist der Gummi weich ist eben der Grip besser, dafür leidet die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Geb ich dir voll und ganz recht! Hatte mal Semperits, die waren echt klasse, als die Runter waren
> hab ich mir die aller selben wieder gekauft, und die waren dann zum Kotzen. Mega lautes Laufgeräusch
> und bei Nässe absolut unbrauchbar.


 Also ich habe derzeit auf meinem passat die semperit speed-life in 225 R17 drauf und ich muß sagen das, an meinem auto, weder pirelli noch dunlop dagegen ernsthaft anstinken können.  (hatte ich davor, genaue bezeichnung weiß ich nicht mehr waren aber bei den reifentests immer weit vorn) Dabei sind die semperit durchaus angenehm in der lautstärke, haben so viel grip das sie nur durch schnelle kurvenfahrten+ gleichzeitig bremsen zum quietschen zu bringen sind, halten bei nässe fast genau so gut wie auf trockenem und können auch ordentlich mengen an wasser verdrängen. Wenn die jetzt noch 3 sommer durch halten, nehm ich die beim nächsten mal wieder. (normal sind bei mir 2 jahre/sommer)


----------



## Brez$$z (13. August 2014)

Ja wie gesagt, meine ersten waren auch Bombig, aber die danach (obwohl selbe bezeichnung) hatten wohl ein anderes Mischverhältniss 
bei der kleinsten Kurvenfahrt fingen die an zu qietschen wie hölle.


----------



## Mosed (13. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist lustig das die meisten meinen irgendwelche Premiumreifen reizen etwas raus, die meisten haben dann aber den OEM Müll an Fahrwerk im Auto. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das Reifen aus dem mittleren Bereich (Nangkang, Federal usw) locker ausreichen um ein OEM Fahrwerk in die Knie zu zwingen.


 
Ein OEM wird sicher viel mehr Entwicklung in das Fahrwerk stecken als irgendein Zubehörheini. Schließlich hat der OEM viel mehr Stückzahlen auf die sich die Kosten aufteilen. Und der OEM entwickelt gezielt für jedes Auto das Fahrwerk.
Und vom OEM hängt es ja auch noch ab. Sicher ist ein Porsche Fahrwerk und einiges besser als das von Dacia. 

Und wie soll der Reifen das Fahrwerk in die Knie zwingen im Alltag? Wenn der Reifen bei Regen bei 50 km/h aufschwimmt ist es recht egal wie toll das Fahrwerk ist. 
Die Länge des Bremsweges wird sich zwar je nach Fahrwerk leicht unterscheiden, aber sicher nicht um so viele Meter wie sich die Bremswege durch die Reifen teilweise unterscheiden.
Die Reifentests werden ja auch auf Standard-Fahrwerken durchgeführt und da schneiden die Premium-Hersteller nahezu durchweg besser ab. Wenn deine Aussage stimmen würde, dürfte man keinen Unterschied feststellen können.

Und bei nem Premium-Hersteller gibts ja eh Premium-Fahrwerke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Sind das nicht so extra-sparsame Reifen mit geringem Rollwiderstand? Soll ja ganz vernünftige von Conti und co. geben...Hätte nicht gedacht dass die so ein Murks verkaufen


 Die Michelin sind einfach nur grausam bei Nässe. Diese lächerlichen *bis zu max.* 1l/1000km Einsparung erreichen die durch eine sehr harte Gummimischung. Dadurch sind die auch so schlecht im nassen. Wenn man vorsichtig fährt und mit einem Satz Reifen 40000tkm fährt spart man im absoluten Idealfall 15,10€ pro Reifen. Dafür rutscht man nur durch die Gegend. Nen super Kompromiss.


Die Conti SportContact 5, die ich im Moment drauf hab sind im Nasse echt top. Mit leicht gesenktem Luftdruck kann man selbst bei viel Wasser richtig fliegen lassen. Die einzigen die noch besser sind, sind die Conti 5P. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Sommerreifen, den man im Moment so bekommen kann. Allerdings muss man bei den 5P häufiger mal nen Satz neue aufziehen, weil die ganz gut runterrocken, wenn man richtig gas macht.
Die Hankook Ventus S1 evo2 sind auch richtig gut. Nur im nassen können die in Kurven nicht mit den Contis mithalten.

Trocken können *fast* alle Reifen, weswegen ich auch auf die Trockenleistung nicht so viel gebe.




Mosed schrieb:


> Ein OEM wird sicher viel mehr Entwicklung in das  Fahrwerk stecken als irgendein Zubehörheini. Schließlich hat der OEM  viel mehr Stückzahlen auf die sich die Kosten aufteilen. Und der OEM  entwickelt gezielt für jedes Auto das Fahrwerk.


 Jedes OEM Fahrwerk steckt ein billig Fahrwerk auch Rundenzeiten mäßig locker in die Tasche. Es fühlt sich zwar nicht so sportlich an, aber die Stopuhr lügt nunmal nicht. Denn bei den großen deutchen Herstellern sitzt da nicht irgendwas drunter, sonst qualitativ richtig gute Fahrwerke von den Top Fahrwerksherstellern alla Bilstein, Sachs, Luk und co. Nur weil ein Auto weich ist und sich nicht so direkt fährt heist es nicht das es langsam ist.


----------



## marvinj (13. August 2014)

Danke für die Info 
SInd diese Einsparungen wirklich so gering? Ja stimmt, war ja eigentlich wieder klar, Marketing Gag halt 
Fragt sich nur, warum manch eine Zeitung immer von so sparsamen Reifen schwärmt
Was aber gar nicht geht, ist dass das im Punkto Sicherheit ein Auge zugekniffen werden muss ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2014)

Ja die Einsparugen sind so gering. Michelin gibt ja selber schon an das max. 1l/1000 km gespart werden kann. Das wird sicher nicht der Durchschnitt, sondern das Optimum sein.

Autozeitungen bekommen schonmal einen kleinen Zuschuss, wenn ein Reifen ein wenig Lob vertragen kann.


----------



## Brez$$z (13. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> max. 1l/1000 km



 1,50€ auf 1000 km? Maximal wohl gesagt, so ein furz.
bevor man sowas kauft, sollten mal lieber die deppen ihre 2-3 Deutschland fähnchen, Magnete und schaumstoff sch*** von ihrem auto wegmachen. 
Kosten bei der anschaffung, mehr verbauch und verschmutzen die umwelt wenn sie dann im Graben rumfahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2014)

Hab grade nochmal geschaut bei Michelin. Die haben jetzt sogar Energy Saver*+* Reifen, die im Idealfall sogar 1,3 Liter auf 1000 km sparen sollen!


----------



## Brez$$z (13. August 2014)

Also im Idealfall bekommt der Fahrer 2 Kugeln Eis auf 1000 km. Wenn das sich nicht lohnt weiß ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ein OEM wird sicher viel mehr Entwicklung in das Fahrwerk stecken als irgendein Zubehörheini. Schließlich hat der OEM viel mehr Stückzahlen auf die sich die Kosten aufteilen. Und der OEM entwickelt gezielt für jedes Auto das Fahrwerk.



Das bezweifel ich mal stark, sonst würden Leute die Track fahren nicht ihre tollen OEM Fahrwerke rausschmeißen und was gescheites einbauen. Ein OEM Fahrwerk muss ALLES irgendwie können, aber nichts davon (ausser Komfort) kann es richtig gut. Das ist quasi wie ein Golf, der Golf muss alles können. Dabei ist es völlig egal ob es andere Autos gibt die irgendwas besser können (z.B. Tracktauglichkeit) weil der Golf im Gesamtkonzept einfach stimmig ist. Das selbe ist bei Fahrwerken... 



Mosed schrieb:


> Und wie soll der Reifen das Fahrwerk in die Knie zwingen im Alltag?



Das Fahrwerk ist für den Straßenkontakt zuständig, nicht der Reifen. Scheiß Fahrwerk -> wenig Bodenkontakt -> kein Grip. Da bringt dir auch ein 200Euro Reifen nichts... anders rum das gleiche. Dir bringt das beste Fahrwerk nichts, wenn der Reifen mist ist. Die Aussage "der Reifen ist die einzige Verbindung zwischen mit uns der Straße" ist somit falsch. Das Fahrwerk hat genau so den Einfluss.



Mosed schrieb:


> Wenn der Reifen bei Regen bei 50 km/h aufschwimmt ist es recht egal wie toll das Fahrwerk ist.
> Die Länge des Bremsweges wird sich zwar je nach Fahrwerk leicht unterscheiden, aber sicher nicht um so viele Meter wie sich die Bremswege durch die Reifen teilweise unterscheiden.
> Die Reifentests werden ja auch auf Standard-Fahrwerken durchgeführt und da schneiden die Premium-Hersteller nahezu durchweg besser ab. Wenn deine Aussage stimmen würde, dürfte man keinen Unterschied feststellen können.



Was habt ihr immer mit eurem Regen? Ich habe NIE irgendwas von Regen gesagt, das Federal, Nankang und Co im Regen Defizite haben ist doch nix neues, darum ging es auch nicht. Ich sagte das der NS2 einer der besten Reifen bei Trockenheit ist. Ob er bei Regen nun etwas schlechter ist als andere interessiert mich z.B. kaum, da ich bei Regen so vorsichtig fahre das eigentlich kaum was passieren kann. Ich gehe wenn überhaupt nur bei Trockenheit und höheren Temperaturen an die Grenzen vom Reifen. Ich hatte selber schon Dunlop SP9000, Nankang NS2 Ultra, Matador, Brigestone, Dunlop SP SportMaxx, Maxxis, Fulda Carat, Rotex usw auf dem Auto. Alles beim selben Auto mit dem gleichen Fahrwerk. Daher denke ich kann man schon irgendwo aus den eigenen Erfahrungen sagen welcher Reifen gut funktioniert und welcher nicht. Die Brigestone und die Sportmaxx waren zum Beispiel 1000 mal schlechter als der NS2, der SP9000 war dafür deutlich besser. Die Maxxis fand ich auch ganz gut, soll aber auch eine Tochterfirma von Michelin sein. Fulda Carat bin ich 3 Wochen gefahren und hab sie dann verschenkt, die haben bei 50km/h in der Kurve schon das jaulen angefangen... 

Es kann natürlich sein das der NS2 auf einem anderen Auto schlechter oder besser ist, da ich aber mit Kundenfahrzeugen immer vorsichtig fahre (es nicht mein Eigentum also behandel ich es pfleglich) kann ich darüber nicht viel sagen ausser Abrollgeräusche z.B.


----------



## watercooled (13. August 2014)

Bin seit ein paar Tagen in Österreich und nun mal bissl intensiver mit dem Passat gefahren.
Wenn ich im 2. Gang voll drauf latsche dann habe ich ein sehr starkes Vibrieren im Schalthebel.
Man sieht wirklich wie er sich ca 0,5-1cm hin und her schüttelt. 
Aber wirklich nur wenn hohe Last anliegt. Vom Fahren her verhält er sich ganz normal, mir fiel nur dieses Wackeln auf.

Woher kann sowas kommen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2014)

Motor/Getriebelager oder Getriebe selber.

Mein altes kaputtes Getriebe hat den Schalthebel auch ein wenig geschüttelt.


----------



## watercooled (13. August 2014)

Ist aber wie gesagt nur im zweiten. In den anderen Gängen passiert durch die Bank nix.
Steht still wie der Papst auf der Reeperbahn.


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2014)

Hatte ich als ich noch nur Kurzstrecke gefahren bin im 4ten bei 50. Hat sich dann irgendwann gegeben ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hatte ich als ich noch nur Kurzstrecke gefahren bin im 4ten bei 50. Hat sich dann irgendwann gegeben ...


 Das kam weil der Motor fast abgebockt ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk ist für den Straßenkontakt zuständig, nicht der Reifen. Scheiß Fahrwerk -> wenig Bodenkontakt -> kein Grip. Da bringt dir auch ein 200Euro Reifen nichts... anders rum das gleiche. Dir bringt das beste Fahrwerk nichts, wenn der Reifen mist ist. Die Aussage "der Reifen ist die einzige Verbindung zwischen mit uns der Straße" ist somit falsch. Das Fahrwerk hat genau so den Einfluss.


 
Dann müsste bei den ganzen Reifentests ja jeder Reifen bei Trockenheit gleich sein, da dort auch nur Fahrzeuge mit OEM Fahrwerk genutzt werden. 
Dem ist aber nicht so. Es gibt da auch wiederum große Unterschiede.


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht welche Reifentest du kennst, bei den mir bekannten werden nur Bremstest und Traktion im Nassen gemacht. Wie der Reifen nun z.B. in der Kurve reagiert wird da nie getestet oder das Verhalten auf dem Track. Beim simplen Bremsen oder Beschleunigen kann kein Fahrwerk überfordert sein. Auch bei dem langweiligen Slamom rumgeeier ist das in der Regel nicht der Fall.

Aber ich gebs auf... wir sind da unterschiedlicher Meinung. Meiner Meinung nach bringen die besten Reifen nix wenn das Fahrwerk kacke ist. Diese Meinung muss aber keiner teilen...


----------



## Exception (14. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bin seit ein paar Tagen in Österreich und nun mal bissl intensiver mit dem Passat gefahren.
> Wenn ich im 2. Gang voll drauf latsche dann habe ich ein sehr starkes Vibrieren im Schalthebel.
> Man sieht wirklich wie er sich ca 0,5-1cm hin und her schüttelt.
> Aber wirklich nur wenn hohe Last anliegt. Vom Fahren her verhält er sich ganz normal, mir fiel nur dieses Wackeln auf.
> ...


Ein TDi? Könnte dann sein daß das Zweimassenschwungrad auf Block geht.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2014)

Moin,

kennt jemand im Raum Frankfurt / Mannheim / Mainz / Heidelberg einen Werkzeugverleih für KFZ Werkzeuge? Ich brauche das Werkzeug zum vorspannen von SAC Kupplungen.
Volvo will 1000 Euro für die Kupplung am V40.


----------



## Beam39 (14. August 2014)

Oh man.. War vorhin mal auf der AB mit dem Z4 um den bisschen durchzupusten und musste feststellen dass der ab 200 richtig kämpft und die Vmax nicht erreicht. Maximum war 240 laut Tacho aber mit viel Anlauf. 

Muss nachm Urlaub mal 0W40 leichtlauf rein, Zündkerzen etc. pp. weil normal war das nicht..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche Reifentest du kennst, bei den mir bekannten werden nur Bremstest und Traktion im Nassen gemacht. Wie der Reifen nun z.B. in der Kurve reagiert wird da nie getestet oder das Verhalten auf dem Track. Beim simplen Bremsen oder Beschleunigen kann kein Fahrwerk überfordert sein. Auch bei dem langweiligen Slamom rumgeeier ist das in der Regel nicht der Fall.
> 
> Aber ich gebs auf... wir sind da unterschiedlicher Meinung. Meiner Meinung nach bringen die besten Reifen nix wenn das Fahrwerk kacke ist. Diese Meinung muss aber keiner teilen...


 
z.B. die SportAuto. 
Da liegt sogar das Hauptaugenmerk auf Fahrdynamik.
Slalom ist alles andere als leicht für ein Fahrwerk


----------



## ich558 (14. August 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ekIsZH5lzVI
Kennt wer das schon?


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ekIsZH5lzVI
> Kennt wer das schon?


 
Krass, das bin doch ich.... auf dem Weg zur Arbeit!
Wer hat denn da gefilmt?


----------



## JC88 (14. August 2014)

Wohl eher auf dem Weg ins Wochenende


----------



## Brez$$z (14. August 2014)

Scheiß auf Tiefer und Härter  Lieber locker flockich über riesen treppen fliegen


----------



## Mosed (14. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich mal stark, sonst würden Leute die Track fahren nicht ihre tollen OEM Fahrwerke rausschmeißen und was gescheites einbauen.


 
Track ist ja auch nicht Straßenverkehr. Komfort ist da völlig egal und das Auto muss nicht nicht für jeden Sonntagsfahrer beherrschbar sein. Und die Strasse ist da im Top Zustand. Das Fahrwerk wird da ganz speziell auf Rennstrecke optimiert.

Ich bezweifle, dass ein 1500€ Fahrwerk aus dem Zubehör mit zig Millionen € entwickelt wurde. Dafür sind die Absatzzahlen doch viel zu gering.
Diese Fahrwerke fühlen sich halt sportlicher an und mögen teilweise auch besser sein als ein schlechtes OEM-Fahrwerk (sowas gibt es sicher. Siehe A-Klasse und Elchtest ohne ESP...)

Und nur weil viele Hobby-Rennfahrer ihr Fahrwerk tauschen heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist. Es gibt auch viele Hobby-Tuner, die offene Sportluftfilter verbauen. Was ziemlich sinnlos ist, außer zum Lärm erzeugen.
Klar gibt es Renn-Fahrwerke, die deutlich besser sind als OEM-Fahrwerke. Die kosten aber sicherlich so viel wie manches Auto und da kommen dann auch nochmal ganz andere Reifen zum Einsatz.


Ich verlasse mich auf Tests. Und wenn da rauskommt, dass mit dem so überaus beschissenem OEM Fahrwerk  der Premiumreifen 20 km/h schneller durch die Kurve bei Nässe kommt als der Asia-Böller und auch nahezu alle sonstigen Werte besser sind, dann wird wohl das Fahrwerk gut genug für die Reifen sein. (Werte sind jetzt aus der Luft gegriffen)
Bei jedem Reifentest auf Serienwagen schneiden die Premiumreifen besser ab. Schon skurril wenn du dann behauptest, dass man auf einem Serienwagen keine Unterschiede merken kann wegen dem Fahrwerk.
Wegen Regen: Du hast ganz allgemein behauptet, dass man mit einem Serienfahrwerk keinen Unterschied zwischen Premiumreifen und dem Segment darunter feststellen kann. Da schließt dann auch Regen mit ein.

Achso: Ich spreche auch über europäischen Autos. Nicht über die Starrachse mit Blattfeder im Ami-Schlitten.


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt jemand im Raum Frankfurt / Mannheim / Mainz / Heidelberg einen Werkzeugverleih für KFZ Werkzeuge? Ich brauche das Werkzeug zum vorspannen von SAC Kupplungen.
> Volvo will 1000 Euro für die Kupplung am V40.



Wie genau sieht das Teil aus? Haste eine Teilenummer? In der Firma haben wir das bestimmt, aber ob ich das an Fremde ausleihen darf glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. August 2014)

Ein Bekannter wurde heute von nem Passat CC gejagt, der hielt scheinbar bis 240 noch gut mit, was ist den von dem Vmax bzw. Wie ist der denn so, jemand schon Erfahrung damit?


----------



## nfsgame (14. August 2014)

Der 3,6l VR6 ist bei 250km/h elektronisch abgeregelt, der CCZB (2,0l TSI) macht 240 .


----------



## Beam39 (14. August 2014)

Wenns der 3.6er ist dann rennt der bei 250 in den Begrenzer.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. August 2014)

Ah, also genau wie der Jaguar von ihm..


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2014)

Den Passat CC gibt es als 1.4L Krücke aber auch als R36. Kann man pauschal nicht sagen und jagen ist immer so eine Sache. Niemand weiss ob der Hintermann überhaupt richtig Gas gibt, darum halte ich von solchen "Rennen" auch nichts. Ausser man weiß das der "Gegner" auch wirklich mitspielt, dann ist es teilweise ganz lustig. Letztens hab ich einen GT86 als Spielkameraden gehabt, war ganz lustig


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. August 2014)

Mit welchem Wagen denn?

Ja, Japaner hams mir echt auch angetan...

So ein Sunny wäre ja scheinbar als erstes Auto auch gut, mir gefällt aber leider das Aussehen bis jetzt nicht...


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2014)

Mit meinem NX... war ganz lustig. Untenrum war ich etwas schneller, obenrum er dann. Nimmt sich halt vom Gewicht und von der Leistung her nicht viel. 

Sunny ist ein cooles Auto, leider als GTi und als GTi-R mittlerweile sehr teuer und meistens in sehr schlechtem Zustand. Ich bin früh noch einen gutes SR Modell zu haben, aber der ist auch komplett Serie bis auf Alufelgen. Meine Freundin ist der Meinung das ein getuntes Auto schon reicht, darum muss ihr anderes Serie bleiben. Finde die Aussage totalen Quatsch, meine beiden sind auch getunt und ich kann damit gut leben... Weiber.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kennt jemand im Raum Frankfurt / Mannheim / Mainz / Heidelberg einen Werkzeugverleih für KFZ Werkzeuge? Ich brauche das Werkzeug zum vorspannen von SAC Kupplungen.
> Volvo will 1000 Euro für die Kupplung am V40.


 Muss die Kupplung denn zwingend vorgespannt werden? Die meisten Druckplatten kann man mit den Schrauben in vielen kleinen Schritten über Kreuz ranziehen. Da sollten normaler Weise auch Passstifte sein. Bin aber mit Volvo nicht so vertraut.

Wenn die 1000€ haben wollen, wird das wohl schon ne ganz ordendliche Aktion sein...


----------



## -sori- (15. August 2014)

Ich kenne jemanden, dessen Tochter hat seinen Ford Focus mit 80'000 und frischem Service  übernommen/geschenkt bekommen.
Die ist dann tatsächlich 150'000 KM gefahren, ohne jeglichen Service! Keine Bremsen erneuert, nichts!
Einmal hat sie selbst Öl nachgefüllt, damit hatte es sich. Eines Tages ein Anruf: Papa, die Karre bremst kaum mehr, glaub der ist kaputt.
Auf der Fahrt in die Stadt runter ging er voll in die Eisen. Stehen bleiben war eh kaum möglich. Er musste schon beinahe mit der Handbremse bremsen um die Werkstatt nicht zu verpassen...
Am Schluss sagte er der Tochter, würde 1500 Kosten weil sie nie was gemacht hatte und weitere Schäden entstanden wären. Waren aber nur ca. 230 CHF. Mittlerweile fährt sie diesen winzigen Peugeot den es auch als Toyota und Citroen (?) gibt und hält das Scheckheft penibel ein...


----------



## Beam39 (15. August 2014)

Ich find den GT86 ja immernoch extrem schick, aber besonders mit diesem Spoiler etc. is das Auto ne extreme Luftpumpe, ich kanns nicht zu oft sagen. Jedesmal wenn ich die Kiste sehe kommt im ersten Moment ein "Geil!" und dann wirds zu einem "".. Sollte da nich eine leistungsgesteigerte Version kommen? 

Ich bin schon 2 mal auf so einen gestoßen als ich im Z4 unterwegs war, beide Male habens die Fahrer drauf angelegt. Beide Male sind sie kläglich gescheitert, und das mit nem nich ganz rund laufenden Z4.. 

Das Teil wäre mit nem aufgeladenen 6 Zylinder o.ä. Sahne geworden..


----------



## meik19081999 (15. August 2014)

Hier stand mist xD


----------



## ErbsenPommes (15. August 2014)

Ich mag den GT86, mal ein Auto auf dessen Gewicht bei der Entwicklung geachtet wurde. 
Würde ein aufgeladener 6 Zylinder drin stecken, würde der Bock auch gleich 50-60k kosten. 
So kann er sich noch in der Golfklasse messen, dafür aber mit Heck. Was es so nicht oft gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2014)

Ein Turbo oder Kompressor würde dem Motor trotzdem gut tun. Da gibt es auch schon diverse Kits und Prototypen der Hersteller selbst, aber afaik noch keine offizielle Ankündigung.


----------



## dsdenni (15. August 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, dessen Tochter hat seinen Ford Focus mit 80'000 und frischem Service  übernommen/geschenkt bekommen.
> Die ist dann tatsächlich 150'000 KM gefahren, ohne jeglichen Service! Keine Bremsen erneuert, nichts!
> Einmal hat sie selbst Öl nachgefüllt, damit hatte es sich. Eines Tages ein Anruf: Papa, die Karre bremst kaum mehr, glaub der ist kaputt.
> Auf der Fahrt in die Stadt runter ging er voll in die Eisen. Stehen bleiben war eh kaum möglich. Er musste schon beinahe mit der Handbremse bremsen um die Werkstatt nicht zu verpassen...
> Am Schluss sagte er der Tochter, würde 1500 Kosten weil sie nie was gemacht hatte und weitere Schäden entstanden wären. Waren aber nur ca. 230 CHF. Mittlerweile fährt sie diesevn winzigen Peugeot den es auch als Toyota und Citroen (?) gibt und hält das Scheckheft penibel ein...



Nimmt ihr die Autos weg!!
^^


----------



## Exception (15. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Muss die Kupplung denn zwingend vorgespannt werden? Die meisten Druckplatten kann man mit den Schrauben in vielen kleinen Schritten über Kreuz ranziehen. Da sollten normaler Weise auch Passstifte sein. Bin aber mit Volvo nicht so vertraut.
> 
> Wenn die 1000€ haben wollen, wird das wohl schon ne ganz ordendliche Aktion sein...


SAC Kupplungen sind bei vielen Herstellern verbaut. Vorspannen ist zwingend notwendig, das hat mit der Druckplatte einer normalen Kupplung nichts zu tun.


----------



## STSLeon (15. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Turbo oder Kompressor würde dem Motor trotzdem gut tun. Da gibt es auch schon diverse Kits und Prototypen der Hersteller selbst, aber afaik noch keine offizielle Ankündigung.


 
Das Auto darf man nicht unterschätzen. Auf meinen Motorradalpentouren bin ich auf den engen Passstraßen schon vielen sportlichen Autos begegnet und an dem GT86 bin ich nicht vorbei gekommen. Das war ein klasse Erlebnis, ich sehe mir das Video immer noch gerne an. Ist eben kein Auto für die AB oder den Stadtverkehr.


----------



## Riverna (15. August 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Teil wäre mit nem aufgeladenen 6 Zylinder o.ä. Sahne geworden..



Nene da gehört kein 6 Zylinder rein, da gehört der Boxer aus dem WRX STi rein. 2.5L, 280PS und ein Sound zum niederknien. Wenn es das geben würde, hätte ich mir den Wagen damals eventuell auch selber bestellt. Dann wäre es nämlich genau so ein Auto wie ich mir selber aufbaue. Nur eben neuer... 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Das Auto darf man nicht unterschätzen. Auf meinen Motorradalpentouren bin ich auf den engen Passstraßen schon vielen sportlichen Autos begegnet und an dem GT86 bin ich nicht vorbei gekommen. Das war ein klasse Erlebnis, ich sehe mir das Video immer noch gerne an. Ist eben kein Auto für die AB oder den Stadtverkehr.



Das schafft man aber mit jedem Auto das leicht ist und über etwas Leistung verfügt. Der BRZ/GT86 hat ein gudes Handling, aber leider zu wenig Leistung. Zum Glück gibt es von MPS schon ausgereifte Kompressor Umbaukits.


----------



## Joselman (15. August 2014)

Nie wieder ein Auto mit Kompressor was nicht schon so aus dem Werk kommt. Ausgereift ist so eine Sache! Als ob MPS das Kit in der Art testen und ausreifen kann wie es der Hersteller tun würde wenn er es in Serie baut.

Hintergrund: Ich hatte einen Corolla von TTE mit Kompressor der wurde ca. 800 mal gebaut. Der war so ausgereift das mir die Ölpumpe bei 200 gebrochen ist. Die ganze Abgasanlage haben Sie aus Kostengründen nicht überarbeitet was dazu führte ,dass mir 2 mal der Kat verreckt ist weil sich im Hosenrohr teile lösten usw. Die Liste kann ich noch lange weiterführen!

TTE hat lange Entwickelt an dem Auto und was kam dabei raus? Rotz! Wie viele Millionen Kilometer und wie viele Testfahrzeuge will MPS denn haben um zu behaupten es wäre ausgereift? Es kann gut gehen muss es aber nicht.


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie genau sieht das Teil aus? Haste eine Teilenummer? In der Firma haben wir das bestimmt, aber ob ich das an Fremde ausleihen darf glaub ich nicht.



Schaeffler Automotive Aftermarket Deutschland  | Services  | Spezialwerkzeug Selbstnachstellende Kupplung (SAC)

Ich brauch das 3 Loch. Die Ausleihe soll ja nicht kostenfrei sein. Nur ist es billiger 30 Euro für die Ausleihe zu bezahlen als sich das Werzeug für ein paar hundert Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## Riverna (15. August 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Nie wieder ein Auto mit Kompressor was nicht schon so aus dem Werk kommt. Ausgereift ist so eine Sache! Als ob MPS das Kit in der Art testen und ausreifen kann wie es der Hersteller tun würde wenn er es in Serie baut.



Ob Kompressor oder Turbo ist eigentlich egal, da ich einige Freunde und Bekannte habe die ihren Sauger auf Turbo umgebaut haben, kann ich behaupten das ein gut gemachter Umbau durchaus standfest ist. Wie gesagt dabei macht es kein Unterschied ob es ein Turbo oder Kompressor Umbau ist. 



Joselman schrieb:


> Der war so ausgereift das mir die Ölpumpe bei 200 gebrochen ist. Die ganze Abgasanlage haben Sie aus Kostengründen nicht überarbeitet was dazu führte ,dass mir 2 mal der Kat verreckt ist weil sich im Hosenrohr teile lösten usw. Die Liste kann ich noch lange weiterführen!



Interessante Geschichte, jedoch hat weder die Ölpumpe noch die Abgasanlage einen direkten Einfluss auf den Kompressor. Wie ein Turbo bzw ein Kompressor arbeitet weißt du? Wie um alles in der Welt soll ein Kompressor eine Ölpumpe zum "brechen" bringen? Das die Abgasanlage kaputt geht kann noch sein, wobei ich mich frage welche Teile sich da lösen sollen und vorallem wie sie dann den Kat beschädigen können. Es ist ja nicht so als würden da Kilo schwere Teile durch die AGA fliegen und das Gewebe des Kat´s in seine Einzelteile zerlegen. 

Das du Probleme hattest bezweifel ich nicht, aber am Kompressorumbau selber lag es wohl nicht. Eventuell an einem dilletantischem Umbau. 



Joselman schrieb:


> TTE hat lange Entwickelt an dem Auto und was kam dabei raus? Rotz! Wie viele Millionen Kilometer und wie viele Testfahrzeuge will MPS denn haben um zu behaupten es wäre ausgereift? Es kann gut gehen muss es aber nicht.



Wahrscheinlich haben sie schon einige Kilometer als Erfahrung gesammelt, immerhin geben sie Garantie drauf.



riedochs schrieb:


> Schaeffler Automotive Aftermarket Deutschland *|*Services *|*Spezialwerkzeug Selbstnachstellende Kupplung (SAC)
> 
> Ich brauch das 3 Loch. Die Ausleihe soll ja nicht kostenfrei sein. Nur ist es billiger 30 Euro für die Ausleihe zu bezahlen als sich das Werzeug für ein paar hundert Euro zu kaufen.


 
Sowas haben wir glaube ich nicht, aber ich guck am Montag mal. Heute ist Feiertag in Bayern da haben wir zu.


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2014)

danke dir.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> SAC Kupplungen sind bei vielen Herstellern verbaut. Vorspannen ist zwingend notwendig, das hat mit der Druckplatte einer normalen Kupplung nichts zu tun.


 Wir haben bei Daimler auch SAC Kupplungen und davon wird keine vorgespannt...

Und warum sollte eine SAC Kupplung mit einer normalen Druckplatte nichts zu tun haben? Die SAC Kupplung besteht genauso aus Schwungrad, einer oder mehreren Mitnehmerscheiben und einer Druckplatte.


----------



## ich558 (15. August 2014)

Dieser Moment wenn man den 2ten Gang bergauf bis auf 100 km/h ausdreht und trotzdem von nem Toyota Corolla überholt wird 
Hätte er sich nicht wie ein Rallyeauto angehört wär ich wohl vor Peinlichkeit am liebsten gestorben


----------



## winner961 (15. August 2014)

Corolla und Rallyeauto ? Das kann ja dann nur ein E11 gewesen sein. Standart müsste der von 86-110 PS haben.


----------



## Seeefe (15. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Dieser Moment wenn man den 2ten Gang bergauf bis auf 100 km/h ausdreht und trotzdem von nem Toyota Corolla überholt wird
> Hätte er sich nicht wie ein Rallyeauto angehört wär ich wohl vor Peinlichkeit am liebsten gestorben



hatte ich letzte woche aufm weg nach kroatien auch


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2014)

Ein klarer Fall von zu wenig Ladedruck!


----------



## Seeefe (15. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein klarer Fall von zu wenig Ladedruck!



Naja aber gut klar das dir 90ps bei meinem jazz + urlaubsgepäck da unten schnaufen müssen


----------



## Brez$$z (15. August 2014)

Ich such grad gute Winterreifen die mich nicht arm machen. 
215-235 17 o. 18 zoll (hab noch keine Felge) Last Index 95 min. und Geschwindigkeitsindex W 
bin über jeden tip dankbar


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. August 2014)

215 als Winterreifen? Oh, oh


----------



## Brez$$z (15. August 2014)

?? was is schlim an 215?


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. August 2014)

Bei Winterreifen ist normal kleiner eher besser, zumindest wenn du echt mal aufm Schnee fährst, da weniger Auflagefläche=Mehr Anpressdruck=Der Reifen rutscht nicht so schnell


----------



## Brez$$z (15. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> 215-235



? such ja sogar bis 235, ich will halt nicht mit 228kw auf Trennscheiben rumfahren. 
Bin letzes jahr schon auf 205ern rumgeeiert, is nich sonderlich prikelnd (und sieht sch** aus)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich such grad gute Winterreifen die mich nicht arm machen.
> 215-235 17 o. 18 zoll (hab noch keine Felge) Last Index 95 min. und Geschwindigkeitsindex W
> bin über jeden tip dankbar


 
Welchen Querschnitt benötigst du bei 225er 18" ?


----------



## Brez$$z (16. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Welchen Querschnitt benötigst du bei 225er 18" ?


 
40er

(zuwenigzeichenblabla)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2014)

Brauchst du wirklich nen LI von 95 ?
Was ist denn das für ein Auto ?
Dann müsstest du ja min. 235er fahren, damit der LI 95 erfüllt wird.
Als Reifen empfehle ich den Nokian WR A3. Fahre den auch und bin sehr zufrieden, sei es bei Trockenheit, Schnee, Eis, Nässe und in Sachen Lautstärke und Komfort (bei mir 215/45 17).
http://www.nokiantyres.de/winterreifen/nokian-wr-a3/


----------



## Brez$$z (16. August 2014)

Ja ich sag mal so, im Schein steht 93, allerdings rührt das glaube ich noch von der "originalen" Endgeschwindigkeit. 
Irgendwie ist ja durch höhere Endgeschwindigkeit die Tragfähigkeit des Reifens geringer oder so, weiß nicht mehr ganz.
Aber ich hab eh fast nur 95er gefunden als ich gesucht habe

Auto ist ein mk4er Mondeo 2.5T

edit: 
Ich steig da nicht ganz durch, wenn ich die Achslast nehme und durch zwei teile komm ich auf den Geschwindigkeits Index 91 minimum. 
Allerdings über 210 kmh ist der Reifen nur noch zu 91% belastbar (wiki) 
Also über 210kmh brauch ich den Index 95 ?!


----------



## tsd560ti (16. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Dieser Moment wenn man den 2ten Gang bergauf bis auf 100 km/h ausdreht und trotzdem von nem Toyota Corolla überholt wird
> Hätte er sich nicht wie ein Rallyeauto angehört wär ich wohl vor Peinlichkeit am liebsten gestorben



War das mit dem Golf 1,4(TSI)?
Unser Mietwagen im Urlaub brauchte auf der kleinen "Autobahn" immer den ersten zum Hochbeschleunigen (Automatik mit 3,2,L) und der ging dann schön bis gut inne 60 rauf, der zweite dann bis 120 und dann kam mal zur Abwechslung wieder eine ermahnende Bodenwelle 
Der Swift klingt ab 4500 Umdrehungen echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## ich558 (16. August 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Corolla und Rallyeauto ? Das kann ja dann nur ein E11 gewesen sein. Standart müsste der von 86-110 PS haben.


 Vom Sound her schön aber halt ordentlich getuned i schätze mal ca 250 PS 
@tsdi560ti
A1 1,4 TFSI 122ps...klingt auch sehr gering im Vergleich zu anderen 1,4ern


----------



## roadgecko (16. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja ich sag mal so, im Schein steht 93, allerdings rührt das glaube ich noch von der "originalen" Endgeschwindigkeit.
> Irgendwie ist ja durch höhere Endgeschwindigkeit die Tragfähigkeit des Reifens geringer oder so, weiß nicht mehr ganz.
> Aber ich hab eh fast nur 95er gefunden als ich gesucht habe
> 
> ...



Ähm... Solange der Lastindex stimmt und du in den vom Hersteller freigegebenen Geschwindigkeiten fährst sollte doch alles in Ordnung sein.

Wenn ein Reifen bei Geschwindigkeit X so und so viel Tragkraft einbüßt sollte der Reifenhersteller das doch schon alles in den Geschwindigkeitsfreigaben mitberücksichtigt haben.


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> 215 als Winterreifen? Oh, oh



Ich fahr 245er Winterreifen  - weniger is bei meinem mit 18 Zoll felgen gar nicht zugelassen. Nur mit 17er gingen 225er, nur die sehen einfach nicht gut genug aus als dass ich damit 6 Monate fahren will. 



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ähm... Solange der Lastindex stimmt und du in  den vom Hersteller freigegebenen Geschwindigkeiten fährst sollte doch  alles in Ordnung sein.



Das gilt aber nur so lange man auch den entsprechenden Geschwindikeitsindex fährt den der Hersteller vorgibt. Mit Winterreifen darf man auch einen niedrigeren fahren, zB V statt W - nur muss man dann halt auf den Load Indey aufpassen, da der Herstellerwert dann zu niedrog kein kann wenn man entsprechend schnell fährt.

Keine Ahnung ob das ein Polizist bei eiener Kontrolle beanstanden würde wenn der Reifen etwa bei 210km/h den Loadindex nicht mehr erfüllt.


----------



## Joselman (16. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ob Kompressor oder Turbo ist eigentlich egal, da ich einige Freunde und Bekannte habe die ihren Sauger auf Turbo umgebaut haben, kann ich behaupten das ein gut gemachter Umbau durchaus standfest ist. Wie gesagt dabei macht es kein Unterschied ob es ein Turbo oder Kompressor Umbau ist.



Gut gemacht kann es standfest sein habe ja nie was anderes behauptet. Das Risiko ist nur höher als bei einem Kompressor ab Werk wie Beispielsweise bei einem Benz.






Riverna schrieb:


> Interessante Geschichte, jedoch hat weder die Ölpumpe noch die Abgasanlage einen direkten Einfluss auf den Kompressor. Wie ein Turbo bzw ein Kompressor arbeitet weißt du? Wie um alles in der Welt soll ein Kompressor eine Ölpumpe zum "brechen" bringen? Das die Abgasanlage kaputt geht kann noch sein, wobei ich mich frage welche Teile sich da lösen sollen und vorallem wie sie dann den Kat beschädigen können. Es ist ja nicht so als würden da Kilo schwere Teile durch die AGA fliegen und das Gewebe des Kat´s in seine Einzelteile zerlegen.


Natürlich hat die AGA und die Ölpumpe keinen Einfluss auf einen Kompressor aber mal daran gedacht das der Kompressor Einfluss auf die AGA hat? Scheinbar nicht sonst würdest du nicht wieder einen auf Oberschlau machen. Im Hosenrohr war ein Blech eingeschweißt was als eine Art Fächerkrümmer fungierte. Beim Corolla TS (Sauger und Basis vom TSC) hatte das ja durchaus sinn aber durch den Kompressor waren die Vibrationen so stark, dass das Blech gebrochen ist und den Kat zerstört hat. Aber das hat ja alles nix miteinander zu tun. Was untererhalte ich mich eigentlich mit Dir? Hat ja eh keinen Zweck.





Riverna schrieb:


> Das du Probleme hattest bezweifel ich nicht, aber am Kompressorumbau selber lag es wohl nicht. Eventuell an einem dilletantischem Umbau.



Genau Toyota Team Europe die mehrere Ralley Weltmeisterschaften gewonnen haben sind Dilletanten! Merkst du eigentlich was du da von dir gibst? Ach lassen wir das...


----------



## Brez$$z (16. August 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Wenn ein Reifen bei Geschwindigkeit X so und so viel Tragkraft einbüßt sollte der Reifenhersteller das doch schon alles in den Geschwindigkeitsfreigaben mitberücksichtigt haben.


 
Ja könnte sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Das sagt wiki


> Bei Geschwindigkeiten über 210 km/h (für Reifen mit V-Geschwindigkeitsindex), 240 km/h (für Reifen mit W-Geschwindigkeitsindex oder auch mit Kennzeichnung ZR) bzw. 270 km/h (für Reifen mit Y-Geschwindigkeitsindex) nimmt die zulässige Last geschwindigkeitsabhängig ab. Beispielsweise darf ein Reifen mit V-Geschwindigkeitsindex bei seiner Höchstgeschwindigkeit *von 240 km/h nur mit 91 % der seinem Tragfähigkeitsindex entsprechenden Höchstlast beansprucht werden*.


----------



## fctriesel (16. August 2014)

Für den Traglast- Geschwindigkeitsindex verlinke ich Wiki-Beiträge von mir in einem Autoforum, da steht es haarklein drin. Entscheidend sind die maximalen Achlasten und Höchstgeschwindigkeit aus den Fahrzeugpapieren.
http://www.a4-freunde.com/showwiki.php?title=Geschwindigkeitsindex
http://www.a4-freunde.com/showwiki.php?title=Traglastindex


----------



## Brez$$z (16. August 2014)

danke fctriesel, das schaft endlich klarheit 
also bei 1145kg Frontachse / 2 = 572 Pro Reifen.
Bei V Reifen müsste ich dann also min. Ti 93 haben. Darf ich halt im Winter nur 240 Fahren 
Die Reifen unten ham alle Ti 92, aber ich denke das macht nix, handelt sich hier um 1,3 kg pro Rad vorne ?!

als reifen hab ich jetzt mal 3 ausgepickt
- WinterContact TS830P FR XL  587€ Satz
- SPEED-GRIP 2 FR XL  450€ Satz
- Nokian WR A3  515€ Satz
alle in 225/40R18


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2014)

Was ist denn an ~600€ pro Satz Reifen viel? Wenn du teure Reifen hast dann kosten die das Stück 300-400€.

Ich würde die Contis nehmen. Ich fahre im Moment die TS850. Schiebt nach vorne ohne Ende bei Schnee. Außerdem machen Winterreifen mit Speedindex W eh wenig Sinn, weil die Gummimischung dann fast so hart ist wie bei Sommerreifen.


----------



## Brez$$z (16. August 2014)

Hab ja auch nicht gesagt das 500-600€ viel sind  sonst hätte ich sie auch nicht ausgewählt


----------



## Mosed (16. August 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Natürlich hat die AGA und die Ölpumpe keinen Einfluss auf einen Kompressor aber mal daran gedacht das der Kompressor Einfluss auf die AGA hat? Scheinbar nicht sonst würdest du nicht wieder einen auf Oberschlau machen. Im Hosenrohr war ein Blech eingeschweißt was als eine Art Fächerkrümmer fungierte. Beim Corolla TS (Sauger und Basis vom TSC) hatte das ja durchaus sinn aber durch den Kompressor waren die Vibrationen so stark, dass das Blech gebrochen ist und den Kat zerstört hat.


 
Sicher, dass der Kompressor Schuld ist? Ein Kompressor hat ja keine Verbindung zur Abgasanlage. Wie soll der dann Vibrationen auf die AGA bringen? (Sofern der nicht an der aga befestigt wurde, was ja eigentlich keinen Sinn machen würde)


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der Kompressor Schuld ist? Ein Kompressor hat ja keine Verbindung zur Abgasanlage. Wie soll der dann Vibrationen auf die AGA bringen? (Sofern der nicht an der aga befestigt wurde, was ja eigentlich keinen Sinn machen würde)


 Der Kompressor hat extremen Einfluss auf die AGA. Durch den Kompressor steigt das Abgasvolumen stark an. Ebenfalls erhöht sich die Abgastemperatur leicht. Durch das höhere Abgasvolumen entsteht logischer Weise auch ein höherer Abgasgegendruck. Da das Hosenrohr vor dem KAT bei diesem Auto sitzt bekommt das den vollen Abgasdruck ab, den der KAT aufstaut. Das kann schon dazu führen das mal was nachgibt.


----------



## fctriesel (16. August 2014)

Aber wann entstehen dabei Vibrationen?


----------



## Mosed (16. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Kompressor hat extremen Einfluss auf die AGA. Durch den Kompressor steigt das Abgasvolumen stark an. Ebenfalls erhöht sich die Abgastemperatur leicht. Durch das höhere Abgasvolumen entsteht logischer Weise auch ein höherer Abgasgegendruck. Da das Hosenrohr vor dem KAT bei diesem Auto sitzt bekommt das den vollen Abgasdruck ab, den der KAT aufstaut. Das kann schon dazu führen das mal was nachgibt.


 
Ja klar. Aber darauf wird die Abgasstrecke ausgelegt (normalerweise  ). Es ging Joselman aber ja um Vibrationen direkt durch den Kompressor und nicht um Temperaturen/Drücke. Und die kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2014)

Vibrationen werden das sicher nicht ausgelöst haben sondern eher Druckspitzen, die durch die Verlängerung/Verkürzung der Abgaskanäle entstanden sind. Vielleicht war es auch einfach nicht hochtemperaturfest geschweißt.

Ich kann ja nur mutmaßen, das ich das Teil nicht zur Befundfestlegung in der Hand hab.  Generell macht ein Kompressor überhaubt keine Vibrationen, zumindest nicht unsere Motoren von Daimler.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2014)

Montag werden die Leute von DPD erst mal richtig von mir zusammengefaltet.
Das Öl (für den Ölwechsel) wurde Montag verschickt und sollte Mi oder Do ankommen. 
Habe jetzt Montag einen Termin beim Händler und das Öl ist immer noch nicht da, weil DPD anscheinend meine Adresse nicht findet und Hausnummer und Name falsch sind (völlig unmöglich, da die Daten aus dem Ebay Formular übernommen wurden und es mit DHL nie Probleme gab). Und dann wird noch nicht einmal geklingelt um nachzufragen 
Jetzt kann ich meinen Händler vertrösten, dass ich nicht zum Service erscheinen kann, weil der DPD Tödelverein mit unfähigen Mitarbeitern es nicht schafft, ein Paket auszuliefern


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. August 2014)

Tja, dafür hat DHL letztens wieder ein Paket meines Onkels verschlampt


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2014)

Immer noch besser als wenn der DHL Typ auf dem Hof gegen die Kante vom Gehweg fährt und der Reifen platzt.  Ja hab ich nicht gesehen, mein Rückspiegel, habs so eilig bla bla bla. Schon 2 Mal passiert...


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. August 2014)

Genauso wie in der Ford Geländewagen Werbung, erstmal über den Gehsweg brettern


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Gut gemacht kann es standfest sein habe ja nie was anderes behauptet. Das Risiko ist nur höher als bei einem Kompressor ab Werk wie Beispielsweise bei einem Benz.



Wie alle anderen von "Tuning".



Joselman schrieb:


> Natürlich hat die AGA und die Ölpumpe keinen Einfluss auf einen Kompressor aber mal daran gedacht das der Kompressor Einfluss auf die AGA hat? Scheinbar nicht sonst würdest du nicht wieder einen auf Oberschlau machen. Im Hosenrohr war ein Blech eingeschweißt was als eine Art Fächerkrümmer fungierte. Beim Corolla TS (Sauger und Basis vom TSC) hatte das ja durchaus sinn aber durch den Kompressor waren die Vibrationen so stark, dass das Blech gebrochen ist und den Kat zerstört hat. Aber das hat ja alles nix miteinander zu tun. Was untererhalte ich mich eigentlich mit Dir? Hat ja eh keinen Zweck.



Ein Blech das als Fächerkrümmer fungiert? Vibrationen die durch einen Kompressor verursacht werden? Bitte was? 
Ließt du überhaupt was du da von dir gibst? Durch eine Zwangsbeatmung (dabei völlig egal ob Kompressor oder Turbo) steigt lediglich das Abgasvolumen, die Abgastemperatur und der Abgasdruck an. Jedoch nicht so stark das irgendwas davon in der Lage wäre einen Kat zu zerlegen oder irgendwelche Bleche abzureissen. Wie ein Kompressor überhaupt Vibrationen verursachen kann musst du mir erklären. Der sitzt einfach an der Riemenseite und wird über den Riemen angetrieben wie eine Lima oder eine Servopumpe. Damit er Vibarionen im Abgassystem verursacht müsste er schon den ganzen Motor und damit auch zwangsläufig die Karosserie zum vibrieren bringen. Bei einem Turbo kann das schon viel eher vorkommen, da er direkt in der Abgasanlage hängt. Ein defektes bzw unrundlaufendes Turbinenblatt kann da schon Vibrationen verursachen. Jedoch nie im Leben so stark das die Abgasanlage darunter leidet. 

Liess dich erstmal in das Thema ein bevor du mir hier etwas von Grimms Märchenstunde erzählen willst. Das was du hier behauptest ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich. Aber ich bin durchaus Lernwillig, erklär mir dochmal glaubhaft wie eine Ölpumpe (die im Motorblock sitzt) durch einen Kompressor brechen kann. Das würde mich brennend interessieren und ich denke viele andere auch. 

PS: Schnapp dir mal einen Kat und versuch mit einem kleinen Stück Blech die Keramik Waben zu verstören... und dann erzähl mir nochmal das Blech hätte den Kat zerstört. Das kann nicht so groß gewesen sein sonst wäre es nicht durch das Rohr gekommen. Somit wäre es wohöl einfach an den Waben hängen geblieben und hätte geklappert. Mehr passiert da überhaupt nicht.




Joselman schrieb:


> Genau Toyota Team Europe die mehrere Ralley Weltmeisterschaften gewonnen haben sind Dilletanten! Merkst du eigentlich was du da von dir gibst? Ach lassen wir das...


 
Kurz und knappt, wenn die Autos sind nicht stanfest sind (so wie du oben behauptest)... dann ja.

MfG
Mister Oberschlau


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Schnapp dir mal einen Kat und versuch mit einem kleinen Stück Blech die Keramik Waben zu verstören... und dann erzähl mir nochmal das Blech hätte den Kat zerstört. Das kann nicht so groß gewesen sein sonst wäre es nicht durch das Rohr gekommen. Somit wäre es wohöl einfach an den Waben hängen geblieben und hätte geklappert. Mehr passiert da überhaupt nicht.


 Kats oder DPFs können ganz leicht durch lose Teile in der Abgasanlage beschädigt werden. Wir hatten mal fehlerhaft geschweißte Krümmer, wo sich Schweißperlen auf der Innenseite gelöst haben. Turbo war sofort hinüber und der Kat dann teilweise auch.


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2014)

Im Leben nicht. Das Keramik ist so stabil da braucht man schon ein Hammer und Meißel damit es kaputt geht. Das weiss jeder der mal einen Kat leer geräumt hat. Ein Turbo hingegen ist sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Mosed (17. August 2014)

Man sollte bedenken, dass bei hohen Drehzahlen in der Aga hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten herrschen. Da kann ein kleines Stück Metall viel Kraft entfalten. Und wenn die ATL-Turbine beschädigt wird fliegen noch ein paar mehr Metallteile durch den Kat...


----------



## Brez$$z (17. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Leben nicht. Das Keramik ist so stabil da braucht man schon ein Hammer und Meißel damit es kaputt geht. Das weiss jeder der mal einen Kat leer geräumt hat. Ein Turbo hingegen ist sehr empfindlich.


 
Frag mal ein Paar Focus St/Rs fahrer wie stabil die Keramik ist^^ wenn du willst bekommst du den Kat in 1-2 Wochen kaputt gefahren


----------



## Onkel Lutz (17. August 2014)

Das war beim G60 < 200 PS der Klassiker.


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Leben nicht. Das Keramik ist so stabil da braucht man schon ein Hammer und Meißel damit es kaputt geht. Das weiss jeder der mal einen Kat leer geräumt hat. Ein Turbo hingegen ist sehr empfindlich.


 
Den Kat des E30 von meinem Opa hat es quasi von alleine leergeräumt - bis heute weiß nur keiner warum  .


----------



## Exception (17. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben bei Daimler auch SAC Kupplungen und davon wird keine vorgespannt...
> 
> Und warum sollte eine SAC Kupplung mit einer normalen Druckplatte nichts zu tun haben? Die SAC Kupplung besteht genauso aus Schwungrad, einer oder mehreren Mitnehmerscheiben und einer Druckplatte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. August 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Und was soll mir das jetzt sagen?



nfsgame schrieb:


> Den Kat des E30 von meinem Opa hat es quasi von  alleine leergeräumt - bis heute weiß nur keiner warum  .


 Is doch top, brauchst du dir wenigstens die Arbeit nicht machen.  War bestimmt der Marder. Ist in den Auspuff rein und hat den KAT geklaut und zum Schrotti gebracht.


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken, dass bei hohen Drehzahlen in der Aga hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten herrschen. Da kann ein kleines Stück Metall viel Kraft entfalten. Und wenn die ATL-Turbine beschädigt wird fliegen noch ein paar mehr Metallteile durch den Kat...


 
Wenn...wenn...wenn...
Beantworte mir doch einfach meine Frage. Mich würde das echt interessieren und ich will damit auch kein Streit vom Zaun brechen.



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Frag mal ein Paar Focus St/Rs fahrer wie stabil die Keramik ist^^ wenn du willst bekommst du den Kat in 1-2 Wochen kaputt gefahren



Und wie genau soll das von statten gehen? Wenn man viel zu fettes Gemisch fährt geht der Kat idR schnell kaputt, aber 1 - 2 Wochen ist schon eine Ansage.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. August 2014)

Ja den ST/RS (bzw meiner halt auch) kannst halt knallen lassen, also restsprit im Abgas entzündet sich vorm KAT. Entweder vollgas und dann schalten oder Provoziert bei ~ 2-3000 umdrehungen
ganz ganz kurze vollgasstöße geben. Wenn du es Provozierst schaffst du es in paar stunden das dir Keramik in teilen ausm Auspuff fallen 

hier maln beispiel, geht aber auch mit Serien anlage, nur nicht ganz so laut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QNIvXZWuJCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. August 2014)

Jep, der inner Nähe schaltet seinen RS auch immer so extrem^^


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn...wenn...wenn...
> Beantworte mir doch einfach meine Frage. Mich würde das echt interessieren und ich will damit auch kein Streit vom Zaun brechen.


 
Welche Frage?  (In dem Post, den ich zitiert habe, steht keine Frage. Oder ich bin blind.  )
Ich sehe aktuell keinen Streit, sondern eine Diskussion.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. August 2014)

So, komm grad vom Reifenmensch, hatte ein Nagel  und bei W-Reifen darf das loch max 3mm sein. 
Aber hab grad nochmal soooo Glück gehabt  30€ anstatt 380€


----------



## fatlace (18. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja den ST/RS (bzw meiner halt auch) kannst halt knallen lassen, also restsprit im Abgas entzündet sich vorm KAT. Entweder vollgas und dann schalten oder Provoziert bei ~ 2-3000 umdrehungen
> ganz ganz kurze vollgasstöße geben. Wenn du es Provozierst schaffst du es in paar stunden das dir Keramik in teilen ausm Auspuff fallen
> 
> hier maln beispiel, geht aber auch mit Serien anlage, nur nicht ganz so laut
> ...


 
ach guck mal einer an, den Ford kenn ich doch
hört sich inzwischen aber dreckiger an


----------



## Brez$$z (18. August 2014)

Mag sein, hab random auf YT gesucht 
Bin aber eig. kein Fan von dem was er da macht mit Kat ersatzrohr, kann im blödestenfall zur sofortigen Stilllegung führen


----------



## dekay55 (18. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Mag sein, hab random auf YT gesucht
> Bin aber eig. kein Fan von dem was er da macht mit Kat ersatzrohr, kann im blödestenfall zur sofortigen Stilllegung führen


 
Und ner saftigen Steuernachzahlung + Anzeige wegen Steuerbetrug


----------



## JaniZz (18. August 2014)

Ich finde es schon total Panne, dass man sowas verkaufen darf. 

Aber solche Leute, die sowas wie kat Ersatzrohr drunter bauen, kaufen sich auch gewindefahrwerke für 400 Euro.


----------



## fatlace (18. August 2014)

mir isses eigentlich egal, wer sowas verbauen möchte, soll das tun.
mein letztes auto wurde auch stillgelegt weil ich blödsinn verzapft hab, nochmal würde ich es nicht machen, jeder wie er will, soll halt nachher nur nicht meckern wen es ärger gibt.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. August 2014)

Ja gut Steuernachzahlung ist noch das Geringste. Stell dir vor du bist 400km von daheim oder so ohne auto  
Warum man sowas verkaufen kann? ich seh da kein Problem, zur not wirds einfach als "rohr" verkauft, also was willst da machen?

@ fatlace, klar jeder soll machen was er soll, ich geh auch nach dem Motto. Aber das geschrei ist leider nacher groß.
und wenn wir ganz tief in uns gehen xD dann ist Steuerhinterzug schon ein hartes stück oder nicht

ps: aber im regelfall bekommst ja eh nur Mängelkarte und das wars


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. August 2014)

Den Kat raussschmeißen halte ich auch für Unfug, würd eich auch nicht machen. Dann besser nen Metallkat verbauen. Zwischen Metallkat und gar keinem Kat ist der Unterschied nur minimal.
Beim DPF siehts wiederum anders aus, den hätte ich schon längst aus meinem Auto rausgeschmissen, würde die gesamte AGA nicht aus einem Stück bestehen.



Brez$$z schrieb:


> ps: aber im regelfall bekommst ja eh nur Mängelkarte und das wars


 
Kommt drauf an. Wenn du nix mehr drin hast, vielleicht sogar mehr 
Aber normal Mängelkarte und dann vorführen (deshalb immer 'ne 2. komplett originale AGA zu Hause stehen haben )


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja den ST/RS (bzw meiner halt auch) kannst halt knallen lassen, also restsprit im Abgas entzündet sich vorm KAT. Entweder vollgas und dann schalten oder Provoziert bei ~ 2-3000 umdrehungen
> ganz ganz kurze vollgasstöße geben. Wenn du es Provozierst schaffst du es in paar stunden das dir Keramik in teilen ausm Auspuff fallen
> 
> hier maln beispiel, geht aber auch mit Serien anlage, nur nicht ganz so laut
> ...


 Deswegen lässt man bei Anti Lag den Kat auch ganz weg, weil der sonst nach ein paar Minuten eh hinten rausfliegen würde.  Find ich aber geil das der schon ab Werk so scharf eingestellt ist.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. August 2014)

Anti Lag war doch das der Turbodruck schon im stand an liegt. Aber das hat ein ST/RS nicht, der hat stink normales Umluftventil.
denk eher das liegt an der Software, einspritzmenge und zeitpunkt ect. genau weiß ichs allerdings nicht

Ich denk übrigens das dies einige Autos haben, wo mans einfach nicht hört. Ich hab ne Wolf AGA und die ist nicht sonderlich laut.
daher hört man es bei mir von innen überhauptnicht.

(aber beim Mini ist das Knallen fake, die Spitzen absichtlich Sprit in die AGA, total blödsinnig)


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2014)

Anti Lag ist wenn man künstlich Kraftstoff-Luft-Gemisch im Krümmer vor dem Turbo entzündet. Das hält den Turbo durch die Druckwellen auf Drehzahl. Das macht man aber im Stand nur in Kombination mit einer Launch Control oder idle Anti Lag für Rennfahrzeuge, die nicht mit Unterdruck im Saugrohr laufen. Normalerweise wird es eine Zeit lang gemacht, wenn man vom Gas geht um das Ansprechverhalten gut zu halten.

Das geht entweder über die normalen Einspritzventile oder ein extra Einblasventil, was Kraftstoffgemisch in den Krümmer einspritzt. Die Zündung wird dann entweder extrem spät ausgelöst oder es explodiert durch Selbstentzündung.

Der Focus hat das logischer weise nicht, weil man das niemals zulassen könnte.  Außerdem ist es nicht so sonderlich gut für den Lader. Da bekommt man schnell mal Überdrehzahl rein, weil man die Explosion im Krümmer nicht so genau steuern kann. Der Auspuff ist auch relativ schnell hinüber.

Ich vermute das es beim Focus durch die sehr scharf eingestellte Vollastanreicherung so knallt. Ich denke nicht das es beabsichtigt ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. August 2014)

Das knallen hat der hier aber auch, und der ist bis auf andere Felgen Serie.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. August 2014)

hab ich doch auch geschrieben, das ist bei den ST normal^^ hab bevor ich mir meinen gekauft hab 3 Probegefahren und die hatten es alle


----------



## fatlace (18. August 2014)

Hab nächste woche ein termin beim folierer für meine fensterleisten.
Was würdet ihr machen glanz schwarz oder matt?
Ich finde matt besser.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. August 2014)

mh das Bild is eher Supoptimal, aber ich würde glanz sagen. 
Weiß allerdings nicht wie es bei sonne aussieht


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2014)

Der soll sich ja auch sportlich fahren, da kann das auch schon mal nen bischen knallen, wenn die Motorsteuerung so scharf eingestellt ist. Wenn man ne E-Klasse kauft, sollte das eher nicht so sein.  Beim Ford find ich das aber gut. Man kann Komfort und Sportlichkeit nicht miteinander vereinen, weil es genaue Gegensätze sind, auch wenn die Hersteller das heuzutage leider versuchen.


----------



## fatlace (18. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> mh das Bild is eher Supoptimal, aber ich würde glanz sagen. Weiß allerdings nicht wie es bei sonne aussieht



Das auto ist saphirschwarz, also mit grünen und goldenen schimmer, finde das beisst sich dann etwas mit dem normalen schwarz glanz.
Und mit dem matten hätte man noch einen kleinen kontrast.
War auch erst fest von glanz schwarz überzeugt, er hatte mir dann beides drauf geklebt und da fand ich das matte dann doch besser
Hab ja noch bisschen zeit für die entscheidung


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja den ST/RS (bzw meiner halt auch) kannst halt knallen lassen, also restsprit im Abgas entzündet sich vorm KAT. Entweder vollgas und dann schalten oder Provoziert bei ~ 2-3000 umdrehungen
> ganz ganz kurze vollgasstöße geben. Wenn du es Provozierst schaffst du es in paar stunden das dir Keramik in teilen ausm Auspuff fallen



Das mag der Kat natürlich nicht, wobei das für mich halt keine "normalen" Bedingungen sind.




Mosed schrieb:


> Welche Frage?  (In dem Post, den ich zitiert habe, steht keine Frage. Oder ich bin blind.  )
> Ich sehe aktuell keinen Streit, sondern eine Diskussion.


 
1. Wie ein Kompressor für Víbrationen in der AGA verursachen kann
2. Wie die Ölpumpe durch den Kompressor brechen kann

Das ein nachträglich aufgeladener Motor (egal ob Turbo oder Kompressor) anfälliger ist als ein Sauger steht ausser Frage, jedoch DARF meiner Meinung nach nicht sein das die Motoren das nicht aushalten, wenn sie so verkauft werden.


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Knallen kann mein kleiner auch. Wenn ich so über 5500upm bei Volllast vom Gas gehe dann knallts kurz wenn def Motor warm ist.
Und sonst wenn man zwischen 5 und 7k bei normaler Last vom Gas geht dann brabbelts schön hinten raus.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2014)

Der Skyline vom Kumpel spuckt da 1 Meter lange Flammen. 
Das wäre für den Kat auch nicht sonderlich angenehm.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und sonst wenn man zwischen 5 und 7k bei normaler Last vom Gas geht dann brabbelts schön hinten raus.


Vergaser/mechanische Einspritzung oder was? Jede Billigstmotorsteuerung nimmt im Schub sofort die Benzinmenge zurück damit das nicht passiert. 
So ein verhalten kenn ich nur vom Mini, aber der hat halt nur nen Vergaser und natürlich keinen Kat.


----------



## aloha84 (19. August 2014)

So gestern Abend war es soweit, meine Heimfahrt landete auf einem Abschleppwagen.
Kupplungspedal hing runter, Bremsflüssigkeit ausgelaufen, aber ich konnte mich gerade noch in eine Parkbucht retten.
Vermutlich Ausrücklager hin.....nachher bekomme ich einen Kostenvoranschlag was der ganze Spaß kostet.
Ich tröste mich gerade damit, dass es die erste Kuppplung war.....und die 262.000km gehalten hat.
Grob geschätzt mit Arbeitsaufwand geht es wohl in Richtung 400€....aber erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Brez$$z (19. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vergaser/mechanische Einspritzung oder was? Jede Billigstmotorsteuerung nimmt im Schub sofort die Benzinmenge zurück damit das nicht passiert.
> So ein verhalten kenn ich nur vom Mini, aber der hat halt nur nen Vergaser und natürlich keinen Kat.


 
kenn mich ja nicht so aus, macht aber definitiv nicht nur der Mini.  macht auch wieder jeder Focus mit dem 2.5t motor, genau so wie mein Mondeo und entliche Volvos 
weiß auch nicht warum, ggf bessere Gas annahme? 

@ Riverna: ja die Frage ist, was ist Normal. Ich denke das hier und da mal ne fehlzündung im Kat/Hosen o. Downpipe vorkommt, kann auch bei anderen Autos Passieren. 
Wer weiß ob ein 2 Liter Passat das nicht macht? vollgas bei 200 kmh vom Gas und es knallt, nur man hört es nicht wegen autobahnlärm/dämmung/leise OEM AGA


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So gestern Abend war es soweit, meine Heimfahrt landete auf einem Abschleppwagen.
> Kupplungspedal hing runter, Bremsflüssigkeit ausgelaufen, aber ich konnte mich gerade noch in eine Parkbucht retten.
> Vermutlich Ausrücklager hin.....nachher bekomme ich einen Kostenvoranschlag was der ganze Spaß kostet.
> Ich tröste mich gerade damit, dass es die erste Kuppplung war.....und die 262.000km gehalten hat.
> Grob geschätzt mit Arbeitsaufwand geht es wohl in Richtung 400€....aber erstmal abwarten.


 Ohne Kupplung kann man doch noch ganz bequem nach hause fahren...  Immer schön sensibel mit Zwischengas die Gänge wechseln und wenn man anhalten muss Motor aus und mit dem Anlasser im ersten Gang anfahren. Klappt wunderbar, bin schon ein paar Mal Autos ohne Kupplung zurückgefahren, weil es viel simpler ist als abschleppen.


----------



## aloha84 (19. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ohne Kupplung kann man doch noch ganz bequem nach hause fahren...  Immer schön sensibel mit Zwischengas die Gänge wechseln und wenn man anhalten muss Motor aus und mit dem Anlasser im ersten Gang anfahren. Klappt wunderbar, bin schon ein paar Mal Autos ohne Kupplung zurückgefahren, weil es viel simpler ist als abschleppen.


 
Naja knapp 15km durch eine Großstadt, mit dutzenden Ampeln wollte ich mir nicht geben. Außerdem war es nach 19uhr, da muss man erstmal eine Werkstatt finden, die noch offen ist. (zu hause bringt mir der Wagen auch nichts^^) Abschleppen hat zudem nichts gekostet, hab einen Schutzbrief von der Versicherung.

Sooo Angebot habe ich bekommen, inkl Teile 900€. *puhhhh*
Aber ich gehe vermutlich auf Risiko und lass es machen. Der Rest vom Wagen ist noch i.o, außer einem leichten Ölverbrauch.
Außerdem gewinne ich so Zeit, um mich nach etwas neuem umzuschauen. Wenn er im besten Fall, ohne große Probleme noch über 1 Jahr hält, passt das schon.
Habe auch grad geguckt, bei mobile fangen die bei knapp 1000€ an --> nur weiß ich da eben nicht in welchem Zustand die Kisten sind, bei mir weiß ichs ungefähr.

// Nachtrag
Weil ich bei 900€ leichte Bauchschmerzen habe, machen sie jetzt nochmal eine kostenlose Sicht-/Hörprobe von Motor und Anbauteilen. Und stecken mal ein Diagnosegerät an, nur mal um zu schauen ob sich noch andere Sachen "ankündigen". Probefahrt geht ja leider ohne Kupplung schlecht.^^
Ausschließen kann man bei der Kilometerleistung zwar sowieso nicht viel.....wäre aber blöd wenn er mit neuer Kupplung nach 500km "die Kolben streckt".


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vergaser/mechanische Einspritzung oder was? Jede Billigstmotorsteuerung nimmt im Schub sofort die Benzinmenge zurück damit das nicht passiert. So ein verhalten kenn ich nur vom Mini, aber der hat halt nur nen Vergaser und natürlich keinen Kat.



Das kommt von der schubabschaltung, die zündung wird weggenommen und der restliche sprit entzündet sich dann im auspuff.
Das macht eigentlich fast jeder motor, bei dem einen hörst du es halt etwas lauter knallen, bei einem anderen wiederum gar nicht


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Das kommt von der schubabschaltung, die zündung wird weggenommen und der restliche sprit entzündet sich dann im auspuff.
> Das macht eigentlich fast jeder motor, bei dem einen hörst du es halt etwas lauter knallen, bei einem anderen wiederum gar nicht


Genau. Und kann sogar nach Lust und Laune rein programmiert werden habe ich neulich in nem Video gesehen


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2014)

das nennt sich dann anti lag


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Dann würde es auch im Leerlauf knallen und macht bei nem sauger nicht wirklich Sinn


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2014)

hmm dann meinst du so eine art launch controll mit ignition cut?


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Nein. Ich Rede jetzt von dem rumgerotze beim Gas weg nehmen.


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2014)

okay, dann geb ich mich geschlagen, das kenne ich dann nicht


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Das kommt von der schubabschaltung, die zündung wird weggenommen und der restliche sprit entzündet sich dann im auspuff.
> Das macht eigentlich fast jeder motor, bei dem einen hörst du es halt etwas lauter knallen, bei einem anderen wiederum gar nicht


"Normalerweise" nimmt man bei der Schubabschaltung aber auch die Spritzufuhr weg. Also selbst wenn man dabei eine Taktfolge verschläft sollte es kein dauerndes "brabbeln" ergeben.


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

GTI, Cooper S, Focus RS, jeder AMG, usw.
Meines Wissens wird da einfach die Zündung weggenommen und noch eine geringe Menge eingespritzt die dann im Krümmer verpufft


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Normalerweise" nimmt man bei der Schubabschaltung aber auch die Spritzufuhr weg. Also selbst wenn man dabei eine Taktfolge verschläft sollte es kein dauerndes "brabbeln" ergeben.


 
Unser Z4 "brabbelt" auch beim Gas wegnehmen. Hat er übrigens auch schon mit der Serien AGA gemacht.



fatlace schrieb:


> das nennt sich dann anti lag


 
Anti Lag ist fies. Auf dem letzen Trackday war ein Evo mit Anti Lag. Der ist dann aber schon nach 30min vom Trackday geflogen, weil's einfach viel zu laut war.


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Normalerweise" nimmt man bei der Schubabschaltung aber auch die Spritzufuhr weg. Also selbst wenn man dabei eine Taktfolge verschläft sollte es kein dauerndes "brabbeln" ergeben.


 
tut es auch nicht dauerhaft, das knallt 1-2 sekunden und dann wars das. Mann kann das aber auch provozieren und beim rollen die ganze zeit kurz aufs gas tippen, dann hörste das geknalle in endlosschleife geht aufjedenfall bei mir so


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> tut es auch nicht dauerhaft, das knallt 1-2 sekunden und dann wars das. Mann kann das aber auch provozieren und beim rollen die ganze zeit kurz aufs gas tippen, dann hörste das geknalle in endlosschleife geht aufjedenfall bei mir so


 
Hehe, ja beim z4 genauso 


Dieser ist auch krank:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTlW5ve-qwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Da bin ich mal auf einem Treffen dran vorbei gelaufen, als der genau in dem Moment seinen Zündunterbrecher angeschmissen hat (und ich war null darauf vorbereitet)
Das taube Gefühl auf dem Ohr hatte ich noch 2 Tage danach, gut war das nicht


----------



## Onkel Lutz (19. August 2014)

Der ist auch gut dabei!

http://youtu.be/HhFFJgmhnIs


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2014)

der hier




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZ-i7UurGn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nfsgame (19. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hehe, ja beim z4 genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser ist auch krank:
> ...


 
Das Auto kenne ich... War inner Stadt mal vor mir und ich dachte, mein Motor würde unrund laufen... Bis ich gecheckt habe, dass der vor mir so ein Theater macht...


----------



## Brez$$z (19. August 2014)

Naja letzt endlich ist es illegal und damit tut man seinem Auto auch keinen gefallen. 
Ein geiles Auto darf Brabbeln und beim Schalten auch 1-2 knallen, aber das in den Videos ist einfach zu viel.


----------



## Mosed (19. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> 1. Wie ein Kompressor für Víbrationen in der AGA verursachen kann
> 2. Wie die Ölpumpe durch den Kompressor brechen kann


 
Das frage ich mich auch.  Ne, die Behauptungen hatte ich ja nicht aufgestellt. Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.

--------
Das was man in den Videos sieht hat ja nichts mit Schubabschaltung zu tun. Schubabschaltung gibt es ja nur beim eingelegten Gang bei ausreichend Drehzahl, wenn man kein Gas gibt. Und da wird natürlich erst die Spritzufuhr beendet und dann die Zündung ausgesetzt (behaupte ich mal - um halt eben Fehlzündungen zu verhindern).
Das in den Videos sind ja mit Absicht "programmierte" Fehlzündungen.


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Super gelaufen heute. Endlich mal die Domlager am C2 machen lassen.

Kaum wars Federbein draußen: 

"Teil passt nicht"
Wie passt nicht?
"Ja das passt die Feder nicht drauf!"

Irgendwann sind wir dann drauf gekommen das man da noch was zerlegen musste und es dann doch passte.
Also eine Seite gemacht, bei der anderen Seite ist dann beim Spannen die Feder gerissen.
Also steht der Karren bis morgen mittag noch auf der Bühne.

Der Trost war das ich mich ne Weile mit ein paar E30 und 200SX schraubern in der Nachbarhalle unterhalten konnte  
Gleich 3 Stück + etwa 5 E30. Davon 3 Turbos


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2014)

Das in den Videos oben ist teilweise Anti Lag und das ist saugeil damit zu fahren. Jeder der schonmal nen Auto mit nem großen Turbo gefahren ist, wünscht sich permanentes Anti Lag.  Außerdem ist das noch nicht mal viel...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_oNA8zytUZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7sVKegl9l7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puGCda4ThvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





watercooled schrieb:


> Also eine Seite gemacht, bei der anderen Seite ist dann beim Spannen die Feder gerissen.


 Kommen jetzt wenigstens beide Federn neu? Ansonsten ist das nämlich sehr sinnfrei...


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Jo klar. Sonst würde er wohl etwas schief da stehen.
Aber das ist das coole am C2: Beide Federn 120€ inkl Express Versand


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jo klar. Sonst würde er wohl etwas schief da stehen.
> Aber das ist das coole am C2: Beide Federn 120€ inkl Express Versand


 Hatte dein Gemüsehändler keine da? Außerdem ist das recht teuer. Bei Daimler bekommst du 2 originale Federn für A,B,C oder E-Klasse meist unter 120€.


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Obst wenn ich bitten darf  Und Nein, hatte er nicht.


----------



## Brez$$z (19. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jo klar. Sonst würde er wohl etwas schief da stehen.
> Aber das ist das coole am C2: Beide Federn 120€ inkl Express Versand



 1x Tanken und 550 km reichweite


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Mit einmal Tanken schaffe ich 320-350km


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Obst wenn ich bitten darf  Und Nein, hatte er nicht.


 Zitronen sind Obst? Naja wayne, das Grünzeug kommt doch eh alles aus dem Garten.

Mit einmal tanken habe ich auch fast 550 km geschafft. Bin dann ohne Sprit ausgerollt 20 Meter vor meinem Haus. Verdammter Tankgeber hat geklemmt...  Normalerweise muss ich nach 400-500 an die Säule.


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Also ich meine eine Zitrone wäre Obst ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das in den Videos oben ist teilweise Anti Lag und das ist saugeil damit zu fahren. Jeder der schonmal nen Auto mit nem großen Turbo gefahren ist, wünscht sich permanentes Anti Lag.  Außerdem ist das noch nicht mal viel...
> ...
> 
> Kommen jetzt wenigstens beide Federn neu? Ansonsten ist das nämlich sehr sinnfrei...


 
Wie sieht das denn eigentlich mit TÜV/Polizei aus? 
So darf man eigentlich wahrscheinlich nicht rumfahren?

Sonst schmilzt man an der Ampel dem Hintermann ja den Stoßfänger weg...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2014)

Hmmm scheint wohl zu stimmen.  Ich bin eher Fleischfresser, lieber nen schönes Steak vom Grill nachm Schrauben als nen Pott voll Grünzeug ausm Rasenmäherfangkorb.  ...wo waren wir nochmal? Aso...Auto...



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn eigentlich mit TÜV/Polizei aus?
> So darf man eigentlich wahrscheinlich nicht rumfahren?
> 
> Sonst schmilzt man an der Ampel dem Hintermann ja den Stoßfänger weg...


 TÜV nicht gut, Polizei gar nicht gut.  Wobei der Tüffi es bestimmt nicht mal mitbekommt, wenn er es deinem Auto nicht ordendlich besorgt bei der AU.
In England ist es glaub ich erlaubt, hier aber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Ohmann  Naja der C2 kommt eh bald weg. 
Mir ists mittlerweile Bumms. Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## winner961 (19. August 2014)

Ich dachte du warst so begeistert von dem kleinen 
Ich suche auch immer noch nach nem Winterauto. Mal es gibt in der Gegend einfach nicht genug Auswahl  oder mein Budget ist zu klein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. August 2014)

Skyline, Skyline!
Ne Quatsch, ich würde mit so nem C2 aber nicht rumfahren^^


----------



## winner961 (19. August 2014)

Skyline kannst du hier eigentlich sowohl preislich als auch versicherungstechnisch vergessen  und als RHD sind sie eben ein wenig unpraktisch wenn du sie im Alltag fahren willst, das ist aber meine Meinung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jo klar. Sonst würde er wohl etwas schief da stehen.
> Aber das ist das coole am C2: Beide Federn 120€ inkl Express Versand


 
Für den Preis hätte ich nicht lange gefackelt und gleich welche von Eibach genommen (kosten für 4 Stück ca. 120€)


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

@winner961: Ja bin ich auch. Aber wie gesagt ich fahre ihn ja nicht mehr lange.

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Ich bin jetzt so von ori Teil Preisen ausgegangen. Zumindest bei VW ist sowas immer sehr teuer, da fand ich die 120€ recht günstig.


----------



## winner961 (19. August 2014)

Und was strebst du an Kai ? Du wolltest noch ne Tour mit mir machen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Ich bin jetzt so von ori Teil Preisen ausgegangen. Zumindest bei VW ist sowas immer sehr teuer, da fand ich die 120€ recht günstig.


 
Originalteile, gerade Federn, sind immer richtig teuer.
Beim Z4 kosten die hinteren beiden Federn auch deutlich mehr als ein kompletter Satz Eibach Federn (der auch noch deutlich hochwertiger ist)

Edit: Für den Z4 kostet eine Feder für hinten 71,17€


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

@winner961: Wollte ich?  Keine Ahnung.

Naja es war ja so ausgemacht das meine Mutter den C2 nach mir weiter fährt, also so um meinen 18er rum. Dann kaufe ich was wirklich eigenes.

Mir schweben paar Sachen vor, muss aber natürlich während der Ausbildung finanzierbar bleiben.

Vielleicht nochmal nen C2, oder einen Yaris TS.
Smart FourFour Brabus finde ich auch cool...
E36 will ich eigentlich nicht obwohl er mir irgendwie immernoch gefällt.
EK4, Sunny GTI, 100NX....
Golf 4 1.8T würde mir auch zusagen....ach es gibt viel


----------



## winner961 (19. August 2014)

Ich bin für den E36  yaris TS sind relativ teuer und smartes sehr selten nach meinem Wissen. Ich glaub dann schnappe ich auch nen E36 

Ja Wolltest du


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Mir gefällt halt die Schublade nicht in die ich dann gesteckt werde.


----------



## winner961 (19. August 2014)

Tja das ist das einzige Problem aber zu mindestens bei uns auf dem Land ist es besser geworden, meist fahren sie jetzt Golf und audi und Mercedes  nix mehr krasse Dreier BMW


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. August 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Tja das ist das einzige Problem aber zu mindestens bei uns auf dem Land ist es besser geworden, meist fahren sie jetzt Golf und audi und Mercedes  nix mehr krasse Dreier BMW


Jep, die blöden GTIs/R32 und sonstige sind echt nervig...


----------



## winner961 (19. August 2014)

Also nix gegen GTI und ok nur hat sich die Szene eben bei uns so verändert. Aber eben meist 3-5 GTI und 5 R32, ich frag mich wie sie sich das immer leisten können


----------



## watercooled (19. August 2014)

Zumindest bei mir in der Gegend sieht der Typische E36 Fahrer halt so aus...


----------



## winner961 (19. August 2014)

Dann lad ich dich mal nach Gmünd ein  da ist es weniger schlimm.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mir gefällt halt die Schublade nicht in die ich dann gesteckt werde.


 
Wäre mir persönlich egal. Der E36 ist, wenn nicht verbastelt, ein immer noch sehr schönes, zeitloses Auto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und deshalb auch: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und wenn man umbaut, dann sollte es stimmig sein und das geht auch mit einem kleinen Budget: waldisney´s low budget - YouTube


----------



## Brez$$z (19. August 2014)

So grad nen Schnapper gemacht, die Nokian wr a3 in 235/40R18 auf ganz netten alus mir noch Passablem Profil für 500€ 
Morgen gleich hindüsen und abholen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> So grad nen Schnapper gemacht, die Nokian wr a3 in 235/40R18 auf ganz netten alus mir noch Passablem Profil für 500€
> Morgen gleich hindüsen und abholen


 
Ich hoffe, du hast auf die DOT geachtet


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> nur man hört es nicht wegen autobahnlärm/dämmung/leise OEM AGA



So bei 40 - 60°c Öltemperatur knallt mein NX auch ohne Ende, wenn er dann Betriebstemperatur hat geht es weg. Dann knallt er nur wenn ich im Begrenzer wäre (8000U/Min) und dann schalte. Aber da ich mittlerweile selten über 7000U/Min drehe, kommt das nicht mehr vor.



Mosed schrieb:


> Ne, die Behauptungen hatte ich ja nicht aufgestellt. Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.



Hö? Du sprachst doch von deinem Corolla der genau dieses Problem haben sollte, oder steh ich jetzt total auf dem Schlauch?



winner961 schrieb:


> Skyline kannst du hier eigentlich sowohl preislich als auch versicherungstechnisch vergessen  und als RHD sind sie eben ein wenig unpraktisch wenn du sie im Alltag fahren willst, das ist aber meine Meinung



Die Skylines (zumindestens der R33) sind doch in der Anschaffung mittlerweile günstig. Gibt doch genug Idioten die sich die Kiste impotiert haben und später festgestellt haben das man ihm vom Harz 4 nicht bezahlen kann. Ansich ist der Skyline im Unterhalt gar nicht so teuer, zumindestens nicht viel teurer als andere Autos in der Leistungsklasse. 

Bin am Wochenende dazu gekommen mal die erste richtige Runde mit dem MX3 von meiner Freundin zu drehen. Der Motorswap scheint gut geklappt zu haben, läuft astrein der Hocker. Leider habe ich den Start ziemlich versaut, darum sieht es deutlich langsamer aus als es ist. Wobei ich es jetzt für nur 170PS bei 1100 Kilo gar nicht so schlecht finde. Der Blickwinkel täuscht ein wenig, es sind knapp 7 Sekunden die er auf 100km/h braucht und knapp 16 Sekunden auf 150km/h. Damit dürfte er schneller als mein Alltags-NX sein. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8pEPfANfi0&list=UUg6KPovBw_29vvvY3hVDBfg

Hab ein Video vom Skyline hochgeladen zum Thema Auspuffknallen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs-x4fP6ezU&index=4&list=UUg6KPovBw_29vvvY3hVDBfg


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. August 2014)

Mir gefallen A3 und E36 auch gut 
So nen E30 oder 190 E sind find ich zum rumschrauben/Sonntagsfahren aber auch gut.
Im Nachbardorf haben auch ein paar nen alten Golf 2 getunt mit Käfig und Schalensitzen 

Edit: Dein zweites Video ist privat


----------



## dsdenni (19. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> So bei 40 - 60°c Öltemperatur knallt mein NX auch ohne Ende, wenn er dann Betriebstemperatur hat geht es weg. Dann knallt er nur wenn ich im Begrenzer wäre (8000U/Min) und dann schalte. Aber da ich mittlerweile selten über 7000U/Min drehe, kommt das nicht mehr vor.
> 
> Hö? Du sprachst doch von deinem Corolla der genau dieses Problem haben sollte, oder steh ich jetzt total auf dem Schlauch?
> 
> ...



Das 2. Video ist Privat


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2014)

Habs geändert.


----------



## dsdenni (19. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Habs geändert.



Danke!

Schon geil wie sie alle auf den Skyline geiern


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2014)

Er hatte seine 5 Minuten Ruhm, stimmt schon.


----------



## dsdenni (19. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er hatte seine 5 Minuten Ruhm, stimmt schon.



Hab dich mal abonniert. Sind ganz lustig und interessant die Videos


----------



## Brez$$z (19. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast auf die DOT geachtet


 
Jup hab ich, alles im grünen


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mit einmal Tanken schaffe ich 320-350km



Du musst auch nicht immer nur für 20 Euro tanken. Mach ruhig voll die Kiste.


----------



## Kusanar (20. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du musst auch nicht immer nur für 20 Euro tanken. Mach ruhig voll die Kiste.


 
Also wenn ich den Bleifuß abstelle komm ich auf 850 bis 900km mit einer Tankfüllung 
Unter 500 hab ich auch mit derbsten Vollgasmanövern noch nicht geschafft. Ist ja auch ein Wunder ... ein Downsizing-Wunder


----------



## raceandsound (20. August 2014)

Letztens 90 Liter getankt und nach 325km kam die Reservelampe...^^
War aber Ausnahme, meist sind ~450km drin.


----------



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Letztens 90 Liter getankt und nach 325km kam die Reservelampe...^^ War aber Ausnahme, meist sind ~450km drin.



Wtf LkW? 

Ich schaffe bei sehr sparsamer Fahrweise 600km
Bei sportliche 450


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Bleifuß abstelle komm ich auf 850 bis 900km mit einer Tankfüllung
> Unter 500 hab ich auch mit derbsten Vollgasmanövern noch nicht geschafft. Ist ja auch ein Wunder ... ein Downsizing-Wunder



Klingt nach den Verbrauchswerten eines 1.2 TSI. Die Möhre von meiner Freundin schafft auch fast 900km mit einer Tankfüllung bei ihrer Fahrweise.


----------



## winner961 (20. August 2014)

Race fährt doch eine S38  der mag gerne Sprit. 

Ich komme normal um die 620km ohne Reserve und wenn es sportlicher ist so um die 500km.


----------



## raceandsound (20. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wtf LkW?
> 
> Ich schaffe bei sehr sparsamer Fahrweise 600km
> Bei sportliche 450



<--- 89er E34 M5 mit S38B36
war "Begleitfahrzeug" auf einer 3 tägigen Ausfahrt mit 2 "leicht modifizierten" GSX 1400.
Jo da is schon ordentlich was durchgeronnen, war es aber auf jeden Fall wert!^^




winner961 schrieb:


> Race fährt doch eine S38  der mag gerne Sprit.
> 
> Ich komme normal um die 620km ohne Reserve und wenn es sportlicher ist so um die 500km.


 
Richtig!
Wenn ich es aber darauf anlegen würde, gehen sicher 500-550km.
Da der Hobel aber in allen Belangen so viel Spaß macht, eher nicht...^^


----------



## der_yappi (20. August 2014)

Bei normaler Fahrweise schaffe ich immer so ca. 750km mit einer Füllung.
Bin da eig. ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## watercooled (20. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du musst auch nicht immer nur für 20 Euro tanken. Mach ruhig voll die Kiste.


Gehen nur 40 Liter rein


----------



## XE85 (20. August 2014)

Die Tankwarte (oder eher die Mineralölkonzerne) dürften so manchen hier recht gern haben.

Komme mit meinem 70l Tank im Schnitt um die 1000km.


----------



## Kusanar (20. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Klingt nach den Verbrauchswerten eines 1.2 TSI.



1.4 TSI 

Zum auf Arbeit fahren reichts dicke. Auf der Autobahn wünsch ich mir aber manchmal etwas mehr Saft unterm Hintern...


----------



## winner961 (20. August 2014)

@ Race was sind den so typische Schwachstellen vom E34 ? Weil vielleicht finde ich ja einen günstigen. Oder worauf sollte man beim Kauf achten?


----------



## raceandsound (20. August 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @ Race was sind den so typische Schwachstellen vom E34 ? Weil vielleicht finde ich ja einen günstigen. Oder worauf sollte man beim Kauf achten?


 
puuuh gar ned so einfach...^^
Richtig typische Schwachstellen sind auch meist vom Motor abhängig.
Am besten mal unter E34.de Schrauberecke/Kaufberatung einlesen!
Hatte jetzt schon 8 oder 9 E34, die meisten davon als 525i mit dem M50 Motor.
Eingehen kann so ziemlich alles und wenn ich meine alles, dann ist das auch so...
Hatte aber auch schon einen Kombi mit über 400.000km der bis auf Rost technisch unglaublich gut in Schuss war.
Ein Kunde verwendete einen 525i Touring als Zugfahrzeug für seinen Autoanhänger.
Der hatte mit einer kleinen Motorüberarbeitung bei 500k Laufleistung knappe 800k als ich den Hobel das letzte Mal in der Hand hatte.
Können sehr brav aber auch sehr zickig sein, je nach Behandlung des Vorbesitzers!

Rost ist auf jeden Fall Hauptthema (Schweller, Türkanten, Aufbockpunkte, Tankeinfüllstutzen, beim Touring alles ab B-Säule besonders stark).

Ich kann echt nicht alle Defekte aufzählen, das würde den Thread sprengen...^^
Würde bis zum gebrochenen Lenkradschloss gehen, geiler Defekt...hab mir beim ersten Mal fast die Finger gebrochen, geht mittlerweilen aber in 10-15 Minuten.
War übrigens ein Materialfehler, hab sicher schon 20-30 gewechselt.

Edit #1 mit ein paar Macken die doch recht häufig vorkommen:
Kühler/integriertes Ausgleichsgefäß undicht, Viskolüfter defekt, Vorder/Hinterachse und Ed Hardyscheibe verschlissen/ausgeschlagen, Kombiinstrument Pixelfehler,
Ansaugsystem undicht (Faltenbalg usw.), Bremsleitungen, Benzinpumpe, Fahrersitz aufgerissen, Zündspulen defekt, Spiel in der Lenkung oder defekt an der Servo,
alte Wasserpumpe mit Plastikpropeller wird irgendwann brechen, Touring Kabelbaum Heckklappe macht Zicken (Kabelbruch), usw usf
Gibt definitiv noch einige mehr, ist mal das, was mir auf die schnelle eingefallen ist.

mein Tip:
einen 525i Schalter mit M50 Motor (ab 2/1990) mit Vanos (ab 9/1992) oder ohne Vanos (vor 9/1992), bei Vanos auf Geräusche achten!
Geht ausreichend gut, Verbrauch nahezu identisch mit dem 520i und kann mit 8-11 litern bewegt werden.

M5 3.6 oder 3.8 gibt es teilweise für "wenig" Geld (5-7k), kann aber schnell ein finanzielles Grab sein, ist auch meist so!

Gute 540er sind schon fast auf M5 Niveau und sehr selten, vor allem als Schalter!

Von den alten Modellen mit M20/M30 Motoren würde ich ohne Schrauberkenntnisse und Kontakt zu Altteilen keinen mehr kaufen!

Edit #2:

Allrad als 525ix kann ich auch nicht empfehlen!
Fahrleistungen schlechter, Verbrauch und Ersatzteilpreise höher!


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> einen 525i Schalter mit M50 Motor (ab 2/1990) mit Vanos (ab 9/1992) oder ohne Vanos (vor 9/1992), bei Vanos auf Geräusche achten!


 Da grade mal nen Dichtring- und Anti-Rassel-Kit von Beisan Systems reinfummeln ist auch nicht die Welt...


----------



## winner961 (20. August 2014)

@Race dann werde ich mal schauen was der Markt hergibt. Wenn E34 würde ich eh zum Touring tendieren, einen schwarzen 520i Touring, so wie ihn mein Vater hatte  ansonsten eben ein E30 oder E36. Ich will eben einen BMW


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hö? Du sprachst doch von deinem Corolla der genau dieses Problem haben sollte, oder steh ich jetzt total auf dem Schlauch?


 
Nö, ich habe keinen Corolla. Joselman hat einen bzw. er hat die Behauptungen aufgestellt.


----------



## raceandsound (20. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da grade mal nen Dichtring- und Anti-Rassel-Kit von Beisan Systems reinfummeln ist auch nicht die Welt...


Wenn, so wie es meist der Fall ist und der Kunde viel zu lange damit gewartet hat, die Kolbenwand schon Riefen hat,
kannst da 15682346 Beisan Kits reinfummeln und es wird trotzdem nicht mehr dicht werden.
Nicht falsch verstehen, der macht schon gute Arbeit und du wirst es vielleicht nicht glauben, aber da draußen soll es Leute geben,
die auch ohne Beisan, Vanos-Einheiten  modifiziert und oder überholt haben.
Teils sogar mit neu gedrehten Kolben und neu geschliffener Kolbenwand, geht aber auch nicht immer!



winner961 schrieb:


> @Race dann werde ich mal schauen was der Markt hergibt. Wenn E34 würde ich eh zum Touring tendieren, einen schwarzen 520i Touring, so wie ihn mein Vater hatte  ansonsten eben ein E30 oder E36. Ich will eben einen BMW



Kommt immer drauf an, was man ausgeben will...Kaufpreis und Unterhalt.
Ein wenig Geduld und dann wirst du auch was finden!
Meine Empfehlung mit dem 525i kann man durchaus auch mit dem 520i erweitern.
Er ist halt mit guter Ausstattung durch das Gewicht untenrum ein wenig schwachbrüstig, aber definitiv ausreichend!
E30 wird schon ein wenig schwer was brauchbares und günstiges zu finden.
E36 sind halt auch viele totgefahren, aber wie ich letztens geschrieben habe (328i Coupe), lässt sich mit viel Glück auch da noch eine Perle finden!


----------



## winner961 (20. August 2014)

Ja Race muss ja kein e36 328i ich möchte eigentlich nur einen 6 Zylinder  
Ich denke nach 520i und 525i werde ich schauen. Was kostet es eigentlich Hydrostößel beim M50TÜ zu tauschen ?


----------



## fatlace (20. August 2014)

Die nehmen sich im verbrauch aber nix
Mehr leistung und gleicher verbrauch, und dazu noch unporblematischere technik
Wie das dann bei der versicherung zu buche schlägt muss man sich natürlich ausrechnen.


----------



## raceandsound (20. August 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja Race muss ja kein e36 328i ich möchte eigentlich nur einen 6 Zylinder
> Ich denke nach 520i und 525i werde ich schauen. Was kostet es eigentlich Hydrostößel beim M50TÜ zu tauschen ?


 
Der 328i war nur ein Beispiel für den Glückskauf.
Bei 24 Stück und selber machen, halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen (Material geschätzt zwischen 4-600€).
Würde ich auch nur machen, wenn ich weiß, daß der restliche Motor top ist.
Da die Nocken eh raus müssen, gleich Kettenspanner und Rest checken-->siehe unten Ersatzmotor
Beim Freundlichen wird sich das nicht mehr rechnen (Teile+Arbeitszeit), lieber einen guten Ersatzmotor suchen (je nach Glück zwischen 4-800€).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. August 2014)

Nurburgring Subaru STi near miss Kesselchen - YouTube

Nurburgring Subaru near miss Kesselchen take 2 - YouTube

Die haben mal so richtig Glück gehabt


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. August 2014)

Jep, den hättes voll in drn BMW oder Benz(?) davor nudeln könnrn...

Immer diese Engländer die Party machen müssen


----------



## Brez$$z (21. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nurburgring Subaru STi near miss Kesselchen - YouTube
> 
> Nurburgring Subaru near miss Kesselchen take 2 - YouTube
> 
> Die haben mal so richtig Glück gehabt


 
Hoffentlich hatten sie noch Unterhosen bei


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nurburgring Subaru STi near miss Kesselchen - YouTube
> 
> Nurburgring Subaru near miss Kesselchen take 2 - YouTube
> 
> Die haben mal so richtig Glück gehabt


 Warum bremsen die davor so doll ab? Sind die dumm? Bei Gelb fast auf Stillstand abbremsen sollte man nicht unbedingt. Dieser komische Ami oder was das ist, bleibt ja quasi stehen.


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2014)

Sehr geil... kommt heute Kundin bei uns vorbei (ca 20 Jahre und sehr hübsch btw) und sagt ihr Auto würde beim Fahren "klopfen"...  Ich find die Scheibe sieht noch gut aus und der Belag hat auch noch Metall


----------



## -sori- (21. August 2014)

So ähnlich hats auch bei derjenigen ausgesehen:


-sori- schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden, dessen Tochter hat seinen Ford Focus mit 80'000 und frischem Service  übernommen/geschenkt bekommen.
> Die ist dann tatsächlich 150'000 KM gefahren, ohne jeglichen Service! Keine Bremsen erneuert, nichts!
> Einmal hat sie selbst Öl nachgefüllt, damit hatte es sich. Eines Tages ein Anruf: Papa, die Karre bremst kaum mehr, glaub der ist kaputt.
> Auf der Fahrt in die Stadt runter ging er voll in die Eisen. Stehen bleiben war eh kaum möglich. Er musste schon beinahe mit der Handbremse bremsen um die Werkstatt nicht zu verpassen...
> Am Schluss sagte er der Tochter, würde 1500 Kosten weil sie nie was gemacht hatte und weitere Schäden entstanden wären. Waren aber nur ca. 230 CHF. Mittlerweile fährt sie diesen winzigen Peugeot den es auch als Toyota und Citroen (?) gibt und hält das Scheckheft penibel ein...


----------



## aloha84 (21. August 2014)

Soooo mein Auto "kuppelt" wieder.....wie neu.


----------



## watercooled (21. August 2014)

Hat das noch gelohnt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2014)

Erstmal ne neue 0-100 Bestmarke setzen mit der neuen Kupplung, damit die Fabrikationsschicht runter geht!  Bremsen müssen auch richtig angefahren werden, wenn die was taugen sollen.


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2014)

Liege ich mit meinem Tipp auf Antriebswelle richtig, wenns selten inner Geraden, aber eigentlich immer wenn rechts eingelenkt ist beim Gasgeben und -wegnehmen "Klonk"/"Tock" macht ? Wenn ja, was schätzt ihr so? Komme leider erst Montag in die Werkstatt um jemanden drübergucken zu lassen...


----------



## watercooled (21. August 2014)

Entweder das oder wie bei mir evt was an der Federung vorne.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Liege ich mit meinem Tipp auf Antriebswelle richtig, wenns selten inner Geraden, aber eigentlich immer wenn rechts eingelenkt ist beim Gasgeben und -wegnehmen "Klonk"/"Tock" macht ? Wenn ja, was schätzt ihr so? Komme leider erst Montag in die Werkstatt um jemanden drübergucken zu lassen...


 Nur einen "Tock" oder "Tock Tock Tock...." Solange man Gas gibt?


----------



## nfsgame (21. August 2014)

Beim Lastwechsel nur. Sehr schön inner Autobahnabfahrt zu reproduzieren. Man geht vom Gas *leiseres Tonk*, man geht wieder drauf *KLONK*. Aber halt nur wenn nach rechts eingelenkt ist und auch nichts dauerhaftes (*tocktocktock*).


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2014)

Ich weis zwar nicht was da für eine Achskonstruktion drunter sitzt aber wenn es so ist dann Zugstrebe, Querstrebe/Querlenker, Stabistange/Stabilagerung, Spurstangenkopf, Achsführungsgelenk oder selten auch Radlagerspiel. Ist entweder ein Kugelkopf ausgeschlagen oder ein Gummilager. Bei einer Antriebswelle würde es normaler Weise rubbeln oder permanent Geräusche machen.


----------



## JaniZz (21. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sehr geil... kommt heute Kundin bei uns vorbei (ca 20 Jahre und sehr hübsch btw) und sagt ihr Auto würde beim Fahren "klopfen"...  Ich find die Scheibe sieht noch gut aus und der Belag hat auch noch Metall



Krass, das ist sowas von fahrlässig so rum zu fahren. 
Wie schafft man es denn mit so einer bremse über den TÜV? 

Die sah beim letzten TÜV Termin bestimmt nicht viel besser aus. 

Der TÜV Prüfer bestimmt drauf hingewiesen das bremsen bald möglichst gemacht werden müssen und hat ein Auge zu gedrückt weil wegen geile uschi 

Naja solange dir mir nicht in die karre fahren, selber schuld wenn dann mal eine gefahren Situation kommt und die bremse "klopft" 

Ist dem Baum dann auch egal und die arme Feuerwehr muss den Schrott wieder zusammen kehren...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2014)

Bremsklotz ist total überbewertet... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (21. August 2014)

Läuft bei dem


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Splatter. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5W30 S*C*hell


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. August 2014)

Bambi bei 230km/h 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (21. August 2014)

Neue Niere, Deckel zu, bissl Lackstift, wie neu 

Aber echt krank...


----------



## aloha84 (21. August 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hat das noch gelohnt?



Sagen wir mal so, es ist in der momentanen Situation die einfachste Lösung. Wenn er jetzt noch ein Jahr mitmacht, und danach vielleicht sogar noch als Zweitwagen taugt...dann hat es sich gelohnt.
Wenn jetzt durch Pech, der Motor explodiert...hat es sich nicht gelohnt.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich Zeit gewonnen,  mich in ruhe nach was neuem umzusehen, und muss keinen Schnellschuss wagen der mich danach vielleicht ärgert.

Grüße


----------



## killer196 (21. August 2014)

http://www.besserlaengerleben.at/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/POM-in_pixelio.de_.jpg


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. August 2014)

Mein Onkel hat auch mal ne Katze im Radkasten 20 Kilometer mitgenommen, ist da scheinbar rein...
Hats aber überlebt


----------



## tsd560ti (21. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bambi bei 230km/h
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=763300"/>



Versteh ich das richtig?  
Auto aufm Parkplatz, bist gerade am Polieren. Kommt Bambi mit 230 auf dich zugerannt, in die Kiste und *Knack*


----------



## Verminaard (21. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hats aber überlebt


 
Dein Onkel?


SCNR


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. August 2014)

Hallo, 

vielleicht kennt einer den hier: Gebrauchtwagen: BMW, 318, is, Benzin,

steht schon ziemlich lange zum Verkauf... 

was gibt es den noch so für Alternativen, auch son bisschen sportlicher sowie der... Zum ähnlichen Preis.


----------



## winner961 (21. August 2014)

Ja Kauf nen E36 als 318is. Der E30 ist relativ teuer und zu schade zum verheizen. Ansonsten musst du eben nach mehr PS suchen, obwohl ich bei dem Budget vlt eher zu nem Clio RS greifen würde.


----------



## fatlace (21. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Liege ich mit meinem Tipp auf Antriebswelle richtig, wenns selten inner Geraden, aber eigentlich immer wenn rechts eingelenkt ist beim Gasgeben und -wegnehmen "Klonk"/"Tock" macht ? Wenn ja, was schätzt ihr so? Komme leider erst Montag in die Werkstatt um jemanden drübergucken zu lassen...



Guck auch mal
Nach den domlagern vorne


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. August 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja Kauf nen E36 als 318is. Der E30 ist relativ teuer und zu schade zum verheizen. Ansonsten musst du eben nach mehr PS suchen, obwohl ich bei dem Budget vlt eher zu nem Clio RS greifen würde.


 

Ich will den nicht verheizen. Motor gut und standfest aufbauen. Irgendwann dann halt ne Motorrevision, und die üblichen Restaurationsarbeiten. Meinst du E30 ist nicht drin für um die 5k, viel mehr will ich nicht ausgeben, so habe ich noch was über um den Wagen auf Vordermann zu bringen. Fahrwerkstechnisch müsste man sicherlich was machen bei so einem alten Auto, die ganzen Achsteile mal strahlen und pulvern lassen, neue Buchsen, und Fahrwerk. Natürlich nicht alles auf einmal. 

Ein Franzosen will ich auf keinen Fall. Eher was deutsches oder was japanisches, vielleicht ne S13, aber die werden auch immer teuerer für verostete Kisten. B

Bissl mehr PS ist ok, vielleicht bis 200 allerhöchstens. Allrad wäre ideal, aber da gibt es nicht wirklich was zu dem Preis. 

Lieber leichter als zu schwer.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich will den nicht verheizen. Motor gut und standfest aufbauen. Irgendwann dann halt ne Motorrevision, und die üblichen Restaurationsarbeiten. Meinst du E30 ist nicht drin für um die 5k, viel mehr will ich nicht ausgeben, so habe ich noch was über um den Wagen auf Vordermann zu bringen. Fahrwerkstechnisch müsste man sicherlich was machen bei so einem alten Auto, die ganzen Achsteile mal strahlen und pulvern lassen, neue Buchsen, und Fahrwerk. Natürlich nicht alles auf einmal.
> 
> Ein Franzosen will ich auf keinen Fall. Eher was deutsches oder was japanisches, vielleicht ne S13, aber die werden auch immer teuerer für verostete Kisten. B
> 
> ...


Mir persönlich gefallen E30 auch ziemlich gut


----------



## winner961 (22. August 2014)

In einen E30 den du gut aufbauen willst kannst du viel Geld versenken Sehr viel. Wenn Dann würde ich mir schon ein Cabrio holen. Meine Meinung. Bei den Silvias ist das wahrscheinlich ähnlich. Beim BMW werden Ersatzteile auch immer rarer und teuerer, da er jetzt zu bmw classic gehört.


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2014)

Cabrio für 5000e nuja da musst schon aufpassen wenns nen 6 Zylinder ist. 
Und der gezeigte 318iS da wär mal die Fin interessant, aber ich glaub der wurde bei uns in der E30 Community auch schon totgeredet. 

Nen E36 318Is wird mittlerweile aber auch immer seltener und teuer, wobei beim E36 würd ich mir das nicht mehr antun wollen, da sollte dann schon nen 6 ender drinne sein und auf keinen fall den Krüppel von 320i egal ob M20B20 oder M50B20, die klingen zwar am schönsten von den ganzen 6endern aber arg viel mehr isses dann auch nicht, saufen können sie wie nen großer, und die meisten sind ohnehin Totgeheizt, die 2 Liter Maschinen muss man richtig auf drehzahl halten das sie nach vorne gehen was einer der gründe ist das die allermeisten einfach schon hinüber sind. Was nen vorteil ist, sie sind am billigsten weil es der unbeliebteste Motor bei BMW ist.
Einzige ausnahme ist der E30 320iS aber auch nur weils nen 16V 4 Zylinder ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bissl mehr PS ist ok, vielleicht bis 200 allerhöchstens. Allrad wäre ideal, aber da gibt es nicht wirklich was zu dem Preis.


 
Bei max 200 PS lohnt Allrad nicht, finde ich. Man schleppt damit nur noch mehr Gewicht mit sich rum.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. August 2014)

In jedes Auto kann man viel Geld stecken, das ist mir bewusst. Cab kommt für mich nicht infrage, finde ich nicht schön und entspricht nicht meinen Vorstellungen. E36 weiß ich nicht so recht, der kommt optisch nicht an den E30 ran und hat schon ziemlich viel Ausstattungsmist drin. Mx 5 hatte ich auch überlegt, aber der is so klein da passe ich niemals vernünftig rein. 
Bei einem 200 Ps turbomotor lohnt sich allrad schon, ich mein man will ja früher oder später eh mehr leistung. Bei einem Sauger eher nicht so, da kommt es eher auf leichtbau an, viel Leistung kann man nicht mehr rausholen. 
Meine Bedenken sind halt das er doch schon fast 25 Jahre alt und wie es in Zukunft mit Defekten aussieht, vor allem Rost jetzt und wie sieht es in 5 Jahren aus?  ist es überhaupt möglich ohne sich 20-30 Fahrzeuge anzuschauen, welche ohne oder wenig Rost zu finden?  Bzw leicht reparabelem Rost.


----------



## watercooled (22. August 2014)

Bedenke das dir der "Ausstattungsmist" grade beim ersten Auto mal das Leben retten könnte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bei einem 200 Ps turbomotor lohnt sich allrad schon, ich mein man will ja früher oder später eh mehr leistung.


 
Finde ich nicht. Siehe z.B. Golf 5/6 GTI und John Cooper Works. Selbst der Mk7 GTI mit 230PS und 350NM hat genug Traktion.


----------



## aloha84 (22. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Siehe z.B. Golf 5/6 GTI und John Cooper Works. Selbst der Mk7 GTI mit 230PS und 350NM hat genug Traktion.


 
Mag alles stimmen.
Gebürtig komme ich aus dem Harz, und bei nicht gemachten Straßen im Winter kann der MK7 GTI 550PS + 1000 NM Drehmoment haben, aber der Subaru Justy 4WD (50PS^^) meiner Frau hätte ihn trotzdem verblasen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Siehe z.B. Golf 5/6 GTI und John Cooper Works. Selbst der Mk7 GTI mit 230PS und 350NM hat genug Traktion.


 
Ich rede ja nicht von 30 PS mehr sondern dann als Ziel beim Turbomotor 400-500 PS.+

@Kai wie soll mir den eine Lederausstattung, oder Sitzheizung, elektrisch verstellbare Sitze leben retten?

Wenn ich jetzt mal nach Gewicht gucke, wiegt ein E36 (325i Coupe) schon über 200 kg mehr als ein e30 318is


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von 30 PS mehr sondern dann als Ziel beim Turbomotor 400-500 PS.+


 
Das wird kein Serienmotor mit normal ~200PS ausghalten. 
Das fängt beim Turbo an, über die Einspritzdüsen, Kolben, Pleul, Kurbelwelle und Lagerschalen, Kühlung, Achsteile, Getriebe, etc. pp. 
Und wenn man nicht immer binär fährt und vernünftige Reifen montiert hat, sind selbst 300PS und 500NM auf der VA gut zu fahren (ist übrigens die Leistung vom MK7 mit APR-File)



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mag alles stimmen.
> Gebürtig komme ich aus dem  Harz, und bei nicht gemachten Straßen im Winter kann der MK7 GTI 550PS +  1000 NM Drehmoment haben, aber der Subaru Justy 4WD (50PS^^) meiner  Frau hätte ihn trotzdem verblasen.


 
Das sollte klar sein, aber in den meisten Teilen Deutschlands kommt man mit einem RWD oder FWD gut klar.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt mal nach Gewicht gucke, wiegt ein E36 (325i Coupe) schon über 200 kg mehr als ein e30 318is


 
Zum einen ist das QP schwerer als die Limousine und außerdem vergleichst du einen 6-Zylinder mit einem 4-Zylinder.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das wird kein Serienmotor mit normal ~200PS ausghalten.
> Das fängt beim Turbo an, über die Einsptitzdüsen, Kolben, Pleul, Kurbelwelle und Lagerschalen, Kühlung, Achsteile, Getriebe, etc. pp.
> Und wenn man nicht immer binär fährt und vernünftige Reifen montiert hat, sind selbst 300PS und 500NM auf der VA gut zu fahren (ist übrigens die Leistung vom MK7 mit APR-File)


 
Weiß ich. Habe mich schon genügend mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt. Kommt auch auf das Auto an. Ein Skyline kannst du fast komplett Serie auf 400 PS fahren. (GTR) Du hast noch freiprogramierbare ECU vergessen, mapping sollte man nicht vernachlässigen. 

Ja natürlich vergleiche ich 6 und 4 Zyl, weil beim e30 eher ein 4 Zyl in frage kommt und beim e36 ein 6 zyl. eher in frage kommt.

Gibt es noch andere Modelle ausser ein e36 welche ich mir noch genauer anschauen könnte?


----------



## Brez$$z (22. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht immer binär fährt und vernünftige Reifen montiert hat, sind selbst 300PS und 500NM auf der VA gut zu fahren



jup, das geschrei "ahh 300 ps lohnt nur bei Allrad" geht mir eh schon aufn sack. Die Sprüche kommen meist von 1.8er Golf Fahrer die noch nie 300 PS unterm Arsch hatten.
Hab 310PS und 430 Nm auf der VA, aber mit geilen reifen ist das null komma null Problem. Letzten winter bin ich mit billig Winterreifen in 205/55R18 gefahren, ja das kannst vergessen,
aber in der Regel fährt man ja so ein scheiß nicht mir 300 PS


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. August 2014)

Lassen wir die Allrad Diskussion mal bei Seite. Also ob man es brauch oder nicht. Allrad ist warscheinlich jetzt sowieso nicht drin. 

Ich habe noch 2 Autos gefunden, zum einen ein Prelude, aber der hat ja leider Frontantrieb.

Dann bin ich noch auf den RX8 gestoßen, allerdings weiß ich nicht was der so verbraucht. Also bei entspannter Fahrweise, bei sportlicher fahrweise ist mir der Verbrauch egal. Wankelmotoren brauchen doch auch Öl oder ? Habe mal was von alle 1000 km ein Liter Öl. Die Versicherung von dem ist sicherlich im Gegensatz zum E30 teurer oder ? Weil ein e30 ist ja relativ billig.


----------



## Brez$$z (22. August 2014)

Das einfachste wird sein deinem Versicherungsmensch kurz die schlüsselnummer durch zu geben. Sollte man eigentlich immer machen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. August 2014)

Ja mache ich dann auch. Mir ging es erstmal nur so in eine grobe Unterteilung, teurer oder billiger usw.


----------



## Brez$$z (22. August 2014)

Kann man leider nie so genau wissen, du kannst bei Autoscout die versicherung ausrechnen lassen. Aber das solltest du eher als grobe anpeilung sehen wenn du
bei deinem Versicherungsunternehmen bleiben möchtest. Die Online Preise sind nicht immer die selben.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. August 2014)

Also vom RX8 hab ich bis jetzt nicht viel gutes gehört. 
Wie siehts denn mit nem MX-3 aus? Der hat zwar keine 200 PS, jedoch wiegt der auch wesentlich weniger als die anderen Vorschläge von dir.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann bin ich noch auf den RX8 gestoßen, allerdings weiß ich nicht was der so verbraucht.


 
Geschätzt 20l Super und 1l Öl auf 100km


----------



## dekay55 (22. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja natürlich vergleiche ich 6 und 4 Zyl, weil beim e30 eher ein 4 Zyl in frage kommt und beim e36 ein 6 zyl. eher in frage kommt.


 
 Die aussage verschlaegt mir die sprache. In e30 auser dem M3 gehört nen 6ender, am besten natürlich ausm e36


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. August 2014)

Mx 3 gefällt mir nicht so rx 8 fällt auch raus, da ich da ja anfänglich auch bedenken hatte. 
Ja ich finde der IS ist sportlicher, wenn dann will ich ja sowieso beim e30 ein 2 türer. Zudem ist der motor leichter und der is hat schon andere nette sachen verbaut. Welcher Grund spricht für ein r6?


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

Autos? Mir fallen nur die 2. ein.

Mustang Boss 302 von 1970 und der von 2013


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. August 2014)

Audi? A3 RS3 whatever?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Die aussage verschlaegt mir die sprache. In e30 auser dem M3 gehört nen 6ender, am besten natürlich ausm e36


 
M52B28


----------



## fatlace (23. August 2014)

E30 mit nem gemachten N54, das wärs
Gibts glaub ich auch noch nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> E30 mit nem gemachten N54, das wärs
> Gibts glaub ich auch noch nicht


 
Ich denke mal, dass es mit der ganzen Elektronik viel zu umständlich wird.
Bis zum M52B28 ist ein Motorumbau noch relativ "einfach".
Interessant würde ich auch einen N57D30TOP im 1er finden.
Brachiale Leistung, 1A Durchzugswerte und man kann das Auto im Alltag trotzdem mit 7l bewegen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. August 2014)

E36 behalt ich wie gesagt im Hinterkopf. Da gibt es für das geld sogar schöne 328i.  B-) 
Aber ich finde gibt es so viele von und schön is er auch nicht gerade. Aber für gelegentlichen Track einsatz sicherlich gut. 
Ich würde ja ein RB26DETT im E30 bevorzugen   Die BMW Motorenbezeichnungen sind auch wahnsinnig kompliziert oder?

Edit : Mein Kumpel lässt sein 335i mit N54 übrigens jetzt bei Tuningwerk machen  Termin wäre eig. Diese Woche hat zeitlich aber nicht gepasst.


----------



## fatlace (23. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass es mit der ganzen Elektronik viel zu umständlich wird. Bis zum M52B28 ist ein Motorumbau noch relativ "einfach". Interessant würde ich auch einen N57D30TOP im 1er finden. Brachiale Leistung, 1A Durchzugswerte und man kann das Auto im Alltag trotzdem mit 7l bewegen


Ist sicher nicht leicht sowas auf die beine zu stellen, aber wen es welche schaffen einen V10 da rein zu kriegen, wäre auch das nicht unmöglich.  

Neulich war auch ne folge bei grip mit einem 1M coupe mit S65. Find das auch ne geile kombi. 

Bei einem treffen in münchen gabs auch 2 solcher umbauten, waren glaub ich aus russland. 

Ich träum ja immernoch von einem bmw 2002tii
Irgendwann werd ich mir so einen besorgen und komplett neu aufbauen, wen mein haus den endlich mal abbezahlt ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Neulich war auch ne folge bei grip mit einem 1M coupe mit S65. Find das auch ne geile kombi.


 
Kenne ich. Wurde aber von einer Firma umgebaut, die nicht wirklich gut arbeitet. 
Im 1erForum hat jemand dort seinen 120d auf 130d umbauen lassen und bei ihm sind sehr viele Probleme aufgetreten.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ist sicher nicht leicht sowas auf die beine zu stellen, aber wen es welche schaffen einen V10 da rein zu kriegen, wäre auch das nicht unmöglich.
> 
> Neulich war auch ne folge bei grip mit einem 1M coupe mit S65. Find das auch ne geile kombi.


 
Man darf bloß nicht vergessen, dass die ausgewogene Gewichtsverteilung bei solchen Umbauten flöten geht. D.h. das Auto hat zwar nen Mordsbumms, aber das Handling ist bescheiden.
Kenne nen 5er mit V12 und da ist das Handling gruselig obwohl es von ner renomierten Firma gemacht wurde (Alpina).


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. August 2014)

Die meisten die in ein E30 ein V10 ausm M5 einbauen, nutzen den zum driften.. Da ist viel Gewicht vorne Vorteilhaft, und ein leichtes Heck.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Man darf bloß nicht vergessen, dass die ausgewogene Gewichtsverteilung bei solchen Umbauten flöten geht. D.h. das Auto hat zwar nen Mordsbumms, aber das Handling ist bescheiden.
> Kenne nen 5er mit V12 und da ist das Handling gruselig obwohl es von ner renomierten Firma gemacht wurde (Alpina).


 
Beim 1er passt das aber 
Der S65 ist nicht besonders schwer und der Motor liegt im 1er generell sehr weit hinten.
Der 1er von Hartge mit dem S62B50 hat auch noch eine fast perfekte Gewichtsverteilung von 50:50


----------



## 8800 GT (23. August 2014)

Meine beiden aktuellen Fahrzeuge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kenne ich. Wurde aber von einer Firma umgebaut, die nicht wirklich gut arbeitet.
> Im 1erForum hat jemand dort seinen 120d auf 130d umbauen lassen und bei ihm sind sehr viele Probleme aufgetreten.



Warum macht man so etwas? Ich bin kein "Tuningfreak" aber wäre es nicht einfacher, sich einen 130d zu kaufen?


----------



## 8800 GT (23. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum macht man so etwas? Ich bin kein "Tuningfreak" aber wäre es nicht einfacher, sich einen 130d zu kaufen?


 Gibts halt nicht^^


----------



## fatlace (23. August 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Meine beiden aktuellen Fahrzeuge   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=763627"/>  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=763628"/>



Gib mir den roten


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Gibts halt nicht^^



 sorry, da merkt man, dass ich keine Ahnung von der BMW Produktpalette habe. Ich dachte dort wurde "nur" der Motor getauscht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Gibts halt nicht^^


 
Genau 



keinnick schrieb:


> sorry, da merkt man, dass ich keine  Ahnung von der BMW Produktpalette habe. Ich dachte, dort wurde "nur" der  Motor getauscht.


 
getauscht wurde Motor, HA, Bremsanlage und die AGA sowie noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten (z.B. Tacho)
Hier steht das Meiste: Link


----------



## 8800 GT (23. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Gib mir den roten


 Ne, sorry, mein baby


----------



## AMD4EVA (25. August 2014)

so buick verkauft @ die die gemeint haben das wär kein glaub 73 war das

neues projekt evo 3 mit 680 ps


----------



## watercooled (25. August 2014)

Nicht schon wieder...


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

Ja so kann man sich auch aus der afaire ziehen, erst behaupten man hätte so nen karren, und später dann behaupten er is verkauft damit man blos keine beweise mehr liefern kann. Ja so macht man sich stark glaubwürdig


----------



## Brez$$z (26. August 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Is das auf dem Ava eigentlich deine Karre AMD4EVA?



sein Avatar -> klickmich


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> sein Avatar -> klickmich


 Du hast mich durchschaut  Genau mit diesem Link habe ich auf seine Antwort gewartet.


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

Ach kommt ihr habt doch nicht wirklich im Netz suchen müssen um zu wissen das der Kerle nur lügenmaerchen aufn Kasten hat ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> neues projekt evo 3 mit 680 ps


 Mit Sicherheit hast du Geld für ein 100000€ Auto. ...wenn man damit überhaubt hinkommt...


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ach kommt ihr habt doch nicht wirklich im Netz suchen müssen um zu wissen das der Kerle nur lügenmaerchen aufn Kasten hat ?


 Ne, aber man muss seine eigenen Aussagen ja auch mal wissenschaftlich belegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...hat hier vielleicht jemand seine Trägerplatte vom Bremsklotz verloren? Ich wüsste wo die liegt.


----------



## Brez$$z (26. August 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ach kommt ihr habt doch nicht wirklich im Netz suchen müssen um zu wissen das der Kerle nur lügenmaerchen aufn Kasten hat ?


 
in zeiten von google rückwärtssuche ist das ein Klick entfernt


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Noe ich hab bisher nur eine Feder verloren. W 210 bzw das T-Modell davon. 
Und das bei knapp ueber 100 auf der Landstraße. War nicht ganz so schoen. Aber sah dann fast gut aus, zumindest auf der ungewollt tiefergelegten Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. August 2014)

Marangoni Zeta Linea Sommerreifen 195/45 R16 Profil sgt | eBay

Die Beschreibung ist ja mal der Knaller 
(auf der Seite bisschen nach unten scrollen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2014)

WTF? Sind die aus Gummi?


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2014)

Ich muss euch morgen wenns hell ist mal ein Foto von der Kunst der Baustellenverkehrsführung hier im Dorf machen... sagen wirs so: Um nach Hause zu kommen muss man gerade den nicht abgeflachten Bordstein hochfahren, mit zwei Reifen auf dem Bürgersteig fahren, Außenspiegel nah an Zaun, mit den anderen zwei Reifen auf dem Rest der Straße, gefühlte 10cm an Baugrube mit Absperrpollern vorbei. Da kommt Freude auf - gerade mit nem größeren und/oder tiefergelegten Auto . Dann folgen noch zwei mit Stahlplatte halb abgedeckte Gruben - die Stahlplatten sind nur so hoch, dass ich mir (vorne 40mm tiefer) im Schritttempo fast die Lippe abreiße ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2014)

Dann würde ich erstmal 2 neue Reifen einklagen. Einen nicht abgeflachten Bordstein kann man nicht hochfahren ohne einen Niederquerschnittreifen dabei zu beschädigen. Das geht nur mit Geländereifen ohne Probleme.


----------



## killer196 (28. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann würde ich erstmal 2 neue Reifen einklagen. Einen nicht abgeflachten Bordstein kann man nicht hochfahren ohne einen Niederquerschnittreifen dabei zu beschädigen. Das geht nur mit Geländereifen ohne Probleme.



Und selbst manche geländereifen verzeihen das nicht


----------



## AMD4EVA (28. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit hast du Geld für ein 100000€ Auto. ...wenn man damit überhaubt hinkommt...


ein sehr gut erhaltener evo 3 kostet in der slovakei atm 11 900euro


klar werde ich meinen namen im inet offenlegen, wer ich bin usw. 
hab ja nichts besseres zu tun als mich gläsern zu machen, naja manche stehen drauf wenn sie ihre persöhnlich zugeschnittene werbung (porn) bekommen. und die staatsmacht weis was man für wünsche hat


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Also ich hab seit April nen BMW 118i Edition Sport in Spacegrau.
Richtig verliebt


----------



## roadgecko (29. August 2014)

Bei mir gibt es eine kleine Straße, die durch ein Waldstück führt und ein paar Schlaglöcher hat.
Vor ca. 2 Wochen wurden dann Schilder mit einer Beschränkung auf 30 km/h und achtung Baustelle aufgestellt. Ich habe mir dabei nichts weiter gedacht (nicht auf die 30 km/h bezogen) weil nirgendswo etwas von einer Baustelle zu sehen war.

Letzte Woche dann das für mich unerklärbare  Es wurden ca. 10 Tonnen Rollsplit über die Straße verteilt und seit dem sind auch so komische Spurrinnen o.Ä. im Asphalt. Also kann man anstatt wie früher mit 50 km/h nur noch mit max. 30 km/h dort herfahren weil man den ganzen Split unters Auto geknallt bekommt und denkt das auto fliegt gleich auseinander. Seit dem wurde an der Straße nichts mehr gemacht und ich frage mich wofür das gut sein soll ?

Der Zustand ist jetzt viel schlechter als vorher und das mit dem Rollsplit will auch nicht in meinen Kopf, obwohl 80% davon schon wieder weggetragen worden sind.

Wenn jemand weiß um was für eine "Maßnahme" es sich handeln könnte, so möge er mir doch bitte antworten


----------



## dsdenni (29. August 2014)

DerBeobachter schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit April nen BMW 118i Edition Sport in Spacegrau.
> Richtig verliebt



Kannst du ein Foto machen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. August 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es eine kleine Straße, die durch ein Waldstück führt und ein paar Schlaglöcher hat.
> Vor ca. 2 Wochen wurden dann Schilder mit einer Beschränkung auf 30 km/h und achtung Baustelle aufgestellt. Ich habe mir dabei nichts weiter gedacht (nicht auf die 30 km/h bezogen) weil nirgendswo etwas von einer Baustelle zu sehen war.
> 
> Letzte Woche dann das für mich unerklärbare  Es wurden ca. 10 Tonnen Rollsplit über die Straße verteilt und seit dem sind auch so komische Spurrinnen o.Ä. im Asphalt. Also kann man anstatt wie früher mit 50 km/h nur noch mit max. 30 km/h dort herfahren weil man den ganzen Split unters Auto geknallt bekommt und denkt das auto fliegt gleich auseinander. Seit dem wurde an der Straße nichts mehr gemacht und ich frage mich wofür das gut sein soll ?
> ...


Hat man bei uns auch gemacht weil ne Baufirma das Monopol hat und deshalb Straßen bauen kann die nach 17 Jahren und wenig befahren schon am Arsch sind 

Der Split wird verklebt und normal nach ein paar Wochen abgekehrt, das soll Spurrinnen und Schlaglöcher leicht auafüllen aber vor allem eine neue Verschleißschichz geben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Der Split wird verklebt und normal nach ein paar Wochen abgekehrt, das soll Spurrinnen und Schlaglöcher leicht auafüllen aber vor allem eine neue Verschleißschichz geben


 
Abkehren  ? Das kennen die bei uns nicht


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. August 2014)

Bei uns kam die Kehrmaschine und das lockere wurde abgekehrt 
Man kann trotzdem nur 70 fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2014)

Ich versuche generell Straßen mit Rollsplitt zu umfahren. 
Dafür sind mir meine Felgen zu teuer, dass ich mir die durch Steinschläge kaputt mache.


----------



## ich558 (29. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcRad6reUE

JPs M4 ist scheinbar endlich fertig  Bis auf die dunklen Rücklichter schon geil


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2014)

Ich persönlich finde diese Pfuschsanierung mit Rollsplitt ein Frechheit - umfahre diese Straßenstücke (sofern geht) ebenfalls, schließlich hab ich auch keine Lust das mir der auf solchen Stücken wochenlang herumfliegende Split Steinschläge in Lack, Felgen und Scheiben macht.



ich558 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcRad6reUE
> 
> JPs M4 ist scheinbar endlich fertig  Bis auf die dunklen Rücklichter schon geil



coole Karre, leider gibts den nicht als Gran Coupe


----------



## ich558 (29. August 2014)

Kannst ja den M6 GC nehmen


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2014)

liebend gerne - wenn der nur nicht mal eben das doppelte kosten würde.


----------



## fatlace (29. August 2014)

4er gibts doch als gran coupe 
Ich hab gestern mein auto vom folierer geholt 
 Fensterleisten sind jetzt schwarz matt, war erst am grübeln ob ich nicht doch glanz nehmen soll, aber bin mit meiner entscheidung zufrieden.
Das schwarz matt passt zu den matten spiegeldreiecken und den matten felgen.  
Karre ist dreckig und wurde seid 2 wochen nicht gewaschen 
Muss ich morgen früh mal machen


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ein sehr gut erhaltener evo 3 kostet in der slovakei atm 11 900euro


 Ein EVO mit 680 PS kostet immer 100000€+, weil man alles umbauen muss. Aber du bekommst das sicher günstiger hin.


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> 4er gibts doch als gran coupe



ja, aber nicht den M. Als non M ist der 4er (GC) mMn nicht interessant, da bietet ein 5er (der gerade als Jahreswagen das gleiche, oder sogar weniger, kostet) wesentlich mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2014)

Rollsplit knistert immer so schön.  Solange man nicht quer fahrt oder andere auf der Straße unterwegs sind, sollte das dem Auto nicht viel ausmachen...
Sieht nur immer wie ******* aus die Karre wenn man schneller da drauf unterwegs ist. Reparieren tut es die Straße auch nicht. Der Split wird nur von der Straße in den Graben gefahren.

Zwischendurch ists aber mal ganz lustig auf Schotter zu fahren.


----------



## ich558 (29. August 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> 4er gibts doch als gran coupe Ich hab gestern mein auto vom folierer geholt Fensterleisten sind jetzt schwarz matt, war erst am grübeln ob ich nicht doch glanz nehmen soll, aber bin mit meiner entscheidung zufrieden. Das schwarz matt passt zu den matten spiegeldreiecken und den matten felgen. Karre ist dreckig und wurde seid 2 wochen nicht gewaschen Muss ich morgen früh mal machen



Hab gestern sowas ähnlich gemacht aber mit Plastidip


----------



## fatlace (29. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab gestern sowas ähnlich gemacht aber mit Plastidip



Hatte ich auch mal versucht, aber das ergebniss ist nicht zu vergleichen.
Das plastidip habe ich noch am selben tag wieder abgerissen
Bin geheilt von dem zeug, kommt mir nichtmehr ans auto.
Der lack von meinen felgen damals sah nachdem plastidip zeug echt grausaum aus, weiss nicht woran das lag, aber so sahen die davor nicht aus.


----------



## ich558 (29. August 2014)

Also ich bin ziemlich zufrieden bis jetzt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. August 2014)

Ich habe mich für ein Auto entschieden 

Ich such mir jetzt ein e46, 320Ci. Denke mal werde mir nächsten Monat ein paar anschauen. E46 war einfach der beste Kompromiss jetzt für mich, da ich bei solch alten Autos doch irgendwie Angst habe das ich da auf einen Schlag ein haufen Kohle investieren muss. E46 ist zudem auch find ich viel schicker als ein e36. Muss nur bissl suchen, will einen mit Stoffsitzen, die meisten haben ja Leder, aber das will ich nicht. 

Fatlace, was hast du für Felgen drauf? Damit fährt hier auch ein 1er rum, sieht gut aus.


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein EVO mit 680 PS kostet immer 100000€+, weil man alles umbauen muss. Aber du bekommst das sicher günstiger hin.


   ein roh auto denken junge denken junge,
abgesehen davon woher du deine fantasie mit 100 000+ hernimmst ist mir ein rätsel,
die bauteile dafür inkl. neuen block kosten ca. 21 500.

aber hey einfach mal fantasie preise ausdenken, wobei ein bugatti veyron auch nur 1mill. kostet,
bei dir wären das pi mal daumen 100 mill.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. August 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ein roh auto denken junge denken junge,
> abgesehen davon woher du deine fantasie mit 100 000+ hernimmst ist mir ein rätsel,
> die bauteile dafür inkl. neuen block kosten ca. 21 500.
> 
> ...


Ist ja nicht so als müsste ne andere Bremsanlage, Antriebswelle, AGA une einfach alles getauscht werden.
Sonst zerreißts dir beim ersten Mal Gas geben sofort was...


----------



## McZonk (29. August 2014)

Don`t feed ...  Der Sandro will doch nur spielen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. August 2014)

Für 30 k zusammen bekommste vllt ne supra mit 700 ps. Allerdings ne fertige, baupreis is höher. Und bei der supra muss man ja im vgl. Zum evo wenig machen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. August 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so als müsste ne andere Bremsanlage, Antriebswelle, AGA une einfach alles getauscht werden.
> Sonst zerreißts dir beim ersten Mal Gas geben sofort was...


 
is ja nicht so das ich im teueren at/de einkauf, und es muss dazu ja nicht alles neu sein
es gibt noch eine welt ausserhalb des "westens"


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2014)

Spezial angefertigte Titan Antriebswellen bekommst du gebraucht aufm Schrottplatz in Spanien. Genauso wie ein komplett angepasstes Fahrwerk aus Russland, der verstärkte Allradantrieb lag bei einem Schrotthändler in Holland günstig rum. Die verstärkten speziell angefertigten Motorträger hatte einer Werkstatt um die Ecke zum mitnehmen. Der Rest was sonst noch so speziell angefertigt werden muss für so einen Umbau macht ein freundlicher Kollege aus der Schweiz 4 free. Ja ne ist klar. Aso das neue Krafstoffsystem lag im Kofferraum von dem gebrauchten drin, hatte der Vorbesitzer da vergessen, also auch kostenlos...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Fatlace, was hast du für Felgen drauf? Damit fährt hier auch ein 1er rum, sieht gut aus.


 
Er fährt die Z-Performance 8.


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> viel unsinn.


 solltest vielleicht mal die augen öffnen, man braucht nicht immer das teuerste vom teuersten,
nebenbei anscheinden gibts bei dir immer nur kaufen, kaufen, alles kaufen.


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> solltest vielleicht mal die augen öffnen, man braucht nicht immer das teuerste vom teuersten,



Dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dir bei dem Wagen die Achse wegbricht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. August 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> solltest vielleicht mal die augen öffnen, man braucht nicht immer das teuerste vom teuersten,
> nebenbei anscheinden gibts bei dir immer nur kaufen, kaufen, alles kaufen.


Was willst du dann machen? Das Zeug in deiner Garage fräsen und gießen?


----------



## Mosed (30. August 2014)

Klauen? 
Oder vielleicht gibts in manchen Ländern kostenlose Schrottplätze?
Cloudfunding?

Mehr Möglichkeiten fallen mir grad nicht ein, wie man kostenlos an Autoteile kommt.


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2014)

"Bitte nicht füttern"


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> "Bitte nicht füttern"


 Ok. 

Im KFZ Bereich heist das aber eher: "Bitte kein Öl auf den Krümmer kippen"


----------



## nfsgame (30. August 2014)

Ja okay, das stinkt sonst so ...


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

Weiß einer vielleicht aus Erfahrung, wie viel Platz in einem 350Z ist (bin 1,97m groß)?


----------



## Brez$$z (30. August 2014)

ich glaub, da solltest du einfach mal einen Probefahren


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

Das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber vielleicht kann man das ja umgehen, wenn's dann doch nicht vom Platz her reichen sollte. Mir ist dieses Problem nämlich erst kürzlich aufgefallen, als ich bei nem Bekannten im Corsa mitgefahren bin. Da hätte man ruhig noch das Dachfenster öffnen können .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. August 2014)

Wenn du ein Auto kaufen willst wirst doch eh vorher ne Probefahrt machen, da aber der Z ein eher modernes Auto ist denke mal passt das. Beim RX7 würde ich mir eher gedanken machen ^^


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Auto kaufen willst wirst doch eh vorher ne Probefahrt machen, da aber der Z ein eher modernes Auto ist denke mal passt das. Beim RX7 würde ich mir eher gedanken machen ^^



Nene, ne Probefahrt würde ich sowieso machen, aber wenn man von vornherein sagen könnte, dass das nix wird, dann spart man sich sowas. Daher rührte meine Frage, da ich halt mehrere Autos im Sinn habe, die ich fahren wollen würde, aber nach und nach merkt man ja irgendwann selbst, welches am besten geeignet ist. Und da spielt meine Größe eine nicht unwichtige Rolle .


----------



## roadgecko (30. August 2014)

Da scheint wohl doch etwas mehr Platz zu sein wie angenommen.

Beinfreiheit und Kopffreiheit im Nissan 350Z

Ich bin etwa genau so groß wie du. Was nur schwierig ist sind Schiebedach und (alte) autos ohne richtige Sitzhöhen-verstellung.


----------



## JaniZz (30. August 2014)

Cabrio oder coupe? 

In meinem coupe ist weniger platz als im Cabrio. 

Bin aber auch nur 1,75 m groß. 

Sitze sind nicht Höhen verstellbar


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Cabrio oder coupe?
> 
> In meinem coupe ist weniger platz als im Cabrio.
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich nicht so toll, denn ich würde nen Coupe fahren wollen, wobei man beim Caprio immer noch nen festes Dach (mir will der Name dafür gerade nicht einfallen ) raufschnallen kann

Aber laut dem Link von roadgecko scheint der 350Z gar keine schlechte Wahl für mich zu sein


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2014)

Hardtop ist der Begriff den du suchst. 
Der 350Z dürfte aus dem einfachen Grund halbwegs Kopffreiheit haben da er vor allem für den amerikanischen Markt gebaut wurde.


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hardtop ist der Begriff den du suchst.


Ja, genau. Manchmal will mir sowas einfach nicht einfallen .


----------



## ich558 (31. August 2014)

Darf man Nachts die vorderen Nebelscheinwerfer "einfach so" einschalten?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Darf man Nachts die vorderen Nebelscheinwerfer "einfach so" einschalten?


 
Jein,   einfach so eigentlich nicht.  Allerdings sind die Regelungen für die vorderen Nebelscheinwerfer ja doch sehr viel allgemeiner als bei der Nebelschlussleuchte,   die Scheinwerfer darfst du eigentlich für fast alles nutzen.    Bei Regen zum Beispiel.  

In einer sternklaren Nacht sieht man aber auch so genug.


----------



## Lee (31. August 2014)

Also wir haben in der Fahrschule damals gelernt, dass man die Nebelscheinwerfer benutzen darf, sobald irgendeine witterungsbedingte Sichtbehinderung vorliegt. Das deckt sich auch so mit der STVO. (Abs. 3)
Ich fahre aber sobald es irgendeinen Grund gibt immer mit Nebelscheinwerfern, selbst wenns nur darum geht ne breitere Fahrbahnausleuchtung zu haben. Im Zweifel ist mir mehr Sicht wichtiger als so eine Regel.

Nebelschlussleuchten ja sobald die Sicht weniger als 50m beträgt. Trotzdem fahren hier die Leute beim kleinsten Nebel schon mit der Schlussleuchte rum. An die dann geltende Beschränkung von 50km/h wird sich dann aber natürlich nicht gehalten


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich fahre aber sobald es irgendeinen Grund gibt immer mit Nebelscheinwerfern, selbst wenns nur darum geht ne breitere Fahrbahnausleuchtung zu haben. Im Zweifel ist mir mehr Sicht wichtiger als so eine Regel.
> 
> Nebelschlussleuchten ja sobald die Sicht weniger als 50m beträgt. Trotzdem fahren hier die Leute beim kleinsten Nebel schon mit der Schlussleuchte rum. An die dann geltende Beschränkung von 50km/h wird sich dann aber natürlich nicht gehalten



Naja, Du hältst Dich dafür im Gegenzug bei den Nebelscheinwerfern ja auch nicht an die Regeln.


----------



## Lee (31. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, Du hältst Dich dafür im Gegenzug bei den Nebelscheinwerfern ja auch nicht an die Regeln.


 Aber nur ein klein wenig, völlig ohne Grund mach ich die nicht an 
Zumal die Frontnebler bei meinem Wagen so mies sind, die würden ohnehin niemanden stören....


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Also wir haben in der Fahrschule damals gelernt, dass man die Nebelscheinwerfer benutzen darf, sobald irgendeine witterungsbedingte Sichtbehinderung vorliegt. Das deckt sich auch so mit der STVO. (Abs. 3)
> Ich fahre aber sobald es irgendeinen Grund gibt immer mit Nebelscheinwerfern, selbst wenns nur darum geht ne breitere Fahrbahnausleuchtung zu haben. Im Zweifel ist mir mehr Sicht wichtiger als so eine Regel.


 
Sehen aber die Cops nicht gerne, wenn sie lust haben können sie auf der Stelle 10€ verlangen.
Die meisten fahren ja nur mit Nebescheinwerfern weils "cool" aussieht. Hat man mal mit 18 gemacht, jetzt bin ich nicht
mehr 18 und halte mich lieber an die STVO

(die Cops lassen leider viel zu viel durchgehen, wegen mir könnte und sollte jeder licht oder blinkvestoß sofort mit 50€ belangt werden. Aber wenn die Cops selbst nicht mal blinken ist das eh hinfällig)


----------



## Lee (31. August 2014)

Mag sein, aber ich sehe keinen Grund, warum ich  in begründeten Fällen (Fahrbahn schlecht oder ähnliches) nicht die Nebler anmachen soll. Zum Spaß mach ich das ja nicht. Auch die Herren in grün sollten das verstehen. Und wenns ist zahl ich halt die 10€, das ist mir das zusätzliche Maß an Sicherheit dann auch wert.

Viel schlimmer sind die ganzen Leute mit falsch eingestellten Ablendlichtern oder Fernlichtblender, das ist wirklich gefährlich.
Wenn ich jedem von denen, die ich auf einer Fahrt treffe, 10€ abziehen könnte, währe ich auf einen schlag um ein vielfaches reicher


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber ich sehe keinen Grund, warum ich  in begründeten Fällen (Fahrbahn schlecht oder ähnliches) nicht die Nebler anmachen soll. Zum Spaß mach ich das ja nicht. Auch die Herren in grün sollten das verstehen. Und wenns ist zahl ich halt die 10€, das ist mir das zusätzliche Maß an Sicherheit dann auch wert.
> 
> Viel schlimmer sind die ganzen Leute mit falsch eingestellten Ablendlichtern oder Fernlichtblender, das ist wirklich gefährlich.



nebler sind genau so gefährlich wie falsch eingestellte scheinwerfer, was für ein Quark. Meinst du die Nebler leuchten nur bis Motorhaubenhöhe? 
je nach Auto/zustand sind die sau hell und blenden genau so.

Und der Grund "Fahrbahn schlecht oder ähnliches" ist ein Witz, wenn deine normalen Abblendlichter nicht langen dann hast du ein anderes Problem.
wenns regnet mach ich auch immer Warnblinkanlage an, das man mich ja sieht




Lee schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedem von denen, die ich auf einer Fahrt treffe, 10€ abziehen könnte, währe ich auf einen schlag um ein vielfaches reicher


Aber hauptsache selber bei jedem Furz mit Nebler rumfahren. genau
blinkts auch bei der Abknickenden Vorfahrtstraße gerade aus oder?


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> wenns regnet mach ich auch immer Warnblinkanlage an, das man mich ja sieht


 Jetzt wirst du lachen, aber das machen sie in China auf den "Autobahnen" wirklich sobald es stark regnet - lernt man dort wohl in der Fahrschule.

Mit Nebler unter normalen Sichtbedingungen rumfahren halte ich für... eh ja, Proll. (Am liebsten habe ich die, die mit Flutlicht auf der BAB fahren um schneller vorbei gelassen zu werden). Ich habe zum Xenon jedenfalls in keinster Weise brauchbaren Sichtgewinn bei normalen Wetterbedingungen durch die Dinger. Die einzigen Male wo ich sie wirklich angemacht habe, war bei dichtem Nebel.


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du lachen, aber das machen sie in China auf den "Autobahnen" wirklich sobald es stark regnet.



Ja ist ja auch in Deutschland zulässig wenn es echt pisst wie sau, aber meistens sind halt einfach irgendwelche Golf Ronnys mit 19 Jahren und wollen der Schakeline Imponieren oder so


----------



## ich558 (31. August 2014)

Hab mir gestern gedacht leuchtet die Fahrbahn direkt neben dem Auto schon ein Stück besser aus und blenden ja keinen. Nur deswegen überleg ich ob ich nicht ab jetzt öfter so fahre.


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern gedacht leuchtet die Fahrbahn direkt neben dem Auto schon ein Stück besser aus und blenden ja keinen.


 Dann fahr nen Auto dyn. Kurven- und statischem Abbiegelicht.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2014)

Wobei die Interpretation von Kurvenlicht bei VW ja schlicht ein Zuschalten der Nebler abhängig von der Lenkradstellung ist...


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern gedacht leuchtet die Fahrbahn direkt neben dem Auto schon ein Stück besser aus und blenden ja keinen. Nur deswegen überleg ich ob ich nicht ab jetzt öfter so fahre.


 
bist du selbst vor deinem Auto gefahren als dieses Nebelscheinwerfer anhatte? Nebler sind nicht dafür gedacht um damit so rumzufahren, und es ist auch verboten. Warum sollte man sich es dann überlegen?


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wobei die Interpretation von Kurvenlicht bei VW ja schlicht ein Zuschalten der Nebler abhängig von der Lenkradstellung ist...



Das ist die Billigvariante (wenn man so will) "Abbiegelicht": Abbiegelicht < Technik-Lexikon < Technologie < Volkswagen Deutschland

Es gibt aber zusätzlich auch noch das dynamische Kurvenfahrflicht bei dem die Xenon-Scheinwerfer "mitlenken": Kurvenfahrlicht < Technik-Lexikon < Technologie < Volkswagen Deutschland


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2014)

Mit Neblern einfach so rumzufahren ist wirklich prollig und sollte konsequent geahnded werden. Leider geschieht das praktisch nie.

Die ganzen Honks die so rumfahren machen sich auch was vor bzgl. dem mehr an Sicht. Die Teile sind dafür gedacht den Raum unmittelbar vor dem Auto besser auszuleuchten. Das ist bei Nebel und der dann angesagten langsameren Geschwindigkeit ja auch gut so. Bloß bei normalem Landstraßen- oder Autobahntempo nutzt das halt nix. Oder glaubt jemand, das er noch reagieren kann wenn bei 120 unmittelbar vor dem Auto etwas auftaucht?

Wie so oft wird halt nicht nachgedacht sondern ein angebliches Sicherheitsplus angeführt und verteidigt... Wie wenn Nachdenken schmerzhaft wäre.

Wobei noch geiler sind ja die, die dann noch zusätzlich nur mit Standlicht rumfahren und damit auf sämtliche Sicht verzichten. Jeder der so an nen Baum fährt macht die Straßen ein wenig sicherer und sollte möglichst posthum den Darwin Award erhalten.


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit Neblern einfach so rumzufahren ist wirklich prollig und sollte konsequent geahnded werden. Leider geschieht das praktisch nie.
> 
> Die ganzen Honks die so rumfahren machen sich auch was vor bzgl. dem mehr an Sicht. Die Teile sind dafür gedacht den Raum unmittelbar vor dem Auto besser auszuleuchten. Das ist bei Nebel und der dann angesagten langsameren Geschwindigkeit ja auch gut so. Bloß bei normalem Landstraßen- oder Autobahntempo nutzt das halt nix. Oder glaubt jemand, das er noch reagieren kann wenn bei 120 unmittelbar vor dem Auto etwas auftaucht?
> 
> ...



ja aber leider weißt du ja auch das ja überhaupt nix geahndet wird, fahr auf die Autobahn und fahr 100 km, da blinkt maximal 30-40% der leute richtig, bei spurwechsel blinkt kein schwanz. 
Mir geht da immer das Messer in der Tasche auf, mit 100 auf der Autobahn rumschnarchen und dann ohne blinken auf die Linke spur, Rückspiegel gibts ja auch nur 
damit man sich sein Duftbaum hinhängen kann. 

Wegen mir sollte jeder Blink Verstoßs sofort mit 50€ Cash geahndet werden, aber die Cops blinken selber nur im äußersten notfall.

(wenn du in der Führerscheinprüfung nicht blinkst, ist die Kacke am dampfen, aber im Straßenverkehr juckt das kein schwanz mehr)


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ja aber leider weißt du ja auch das ja überhaupt nix geahndet wird, fahr auf die Autobahn und fahr 100 km, da blinkt maximal 30-40% der leute richtig, bei spurwechsel blinkt kein schwanz.
> Mir geht da immer das Messer in der Tasche auf, mit 100 auf der Autobahn rumschnarchen und dann ohne blinken auf die Linke spur, Rückspiegel gibts ja auch nur
> damit man sich sein Duftbaum hinhängen kann.
> 
> Wegen mir sollte jeder Blink Verstoßs sofort mit 50€ Cash geahndet werden, aber die Cops blinken selber nur im äußersten notfall.



Bei so nen Dreck könnte ich immer ausrasten und den Fahrer am liebsten aus dem Auto ziehen....

Am besten ist dann sowieso deren verwunderter Gesichtsausdruck, wenn man solche Leute anhupt. Als wenn sie alles richtig machen würden .


----------



## ich558 (31. August 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit Neblern einfach so rumzufahren ist wirklich prollig und sollte konsequent geahnded werden. Leider geschieht das praktisch nie.  Die ganzen Honks die so rumfahren machen sich auch was vor bzgl. dem mehr an Sicht. Die Teile sind dafür gedacht den Raum unmittelbar vor dem Auto besser auszuleuchten. Das ist bei Nebel und der dann angesagten langsameren Geschwindigkeit ja auch gut so. Bloß bei normalem Landstraßen- oder Autobahntempo nutzt das halt nix. Oder glaubt jemand, das er noch reagieren kann wenn bei 120 unmittelbar vor dem Auto etwas auftaucht?  Wie so oft wird halt nicht nachgedacht sondern ein angebliches Sicherheitsplus angeführt und verteidigt... Wie wenn Nachdenken schmerzhaft wäre.  Wobei noch geiler sind ja die, die dann noch zusätzlich nur mit Standlicht rumfahren und damit auf sämtliche Sicht verzichten. Jeder der so an nen Baum fährt macht die Straßen ein wenig sicherer und sollte möglichst posthum den Darwin Award erhalten.



Wieso soll das prollig sein? Die vorderen Halogen Dinger sind weder besonders hell noch sehen sie geil aus. Aber auf engeren Landstraßen leichten sie eben etwas breiter neben dem Auto aus.


----------



## watercooled (31. August 2014)

Ich habe sie auch meistens an.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber auf engeren Landstraßen leichten sie eben etwas breiter neben dem Auto aus.



Was nüchtern betrachtet  völlig unnütz ist. Den Straßenrand sehe ich auch ohne die Dinger und das da wo ich noch was mit der Info anfangen kann - zig Meter vor dem Auto. Was unmittelbar vor dem Auto am Rand geschieht nutzt zum Fahren nicht. Beim Rangieren siehts anders aus, genau wie bei sehr langsamer Fahrt.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habe sie auch meistens an.



Q.E.D.
Das hab ich mir schon gedacht...


----------



## watercooled (31. August 2014)

Q.E.D.?


----------



## Mosed (31. August 2014)

quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## winner961 (31. August 2014)

Es ist bewiesen was zu beweisen war. 
Nebler hab ich nur bei Nebel an und wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit bei uns den Berg runterfahr, da es hier immer schön dunkel ist und man damit mehr in den Kurven sieht. Dazu wird es in den Kurven gerne neblig


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. August 2014)

Heute wieder eine Stunde auf der AB gewesen, 30 min und 30 min zurück, leichter Regen, zwischendurch kurz etwas stärker. Da wo es nichtmal regnet, nur Nasse Fahrbahn ist, gibt es Leute die fahren mit NSL rum, einfach unverständlich, sogar wenn man direkt hinter den fährt. Zum Glück sind die nicht so hell, aber ich weiß ja nicht was sich manche davon erhoffen. Vor allem waren richtig viele Unfälle da. Auf den paar Kilometern Autobahn gleich 4 ! Unfälle, wo sich irgendwelche Leute gedreht o.ä. haben wegen der Nassen Fahrbahn. Vermute mal weil sie keine Schilder lesen können, da steht ja nicht umsonst 100 bei Nässe.


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind die nicht so hell, ...


 Dann fahr mal Nachts jemandem mit aktiver NSL ohne Regen und Nebel nach... Dann reden wir nochmal über die Aussage.


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

Sorry, aber alle die sich hier grad Outen als "mit NSW fahrer" sind für mich Untermenschen.
Es ist erstens, Verboten und zweitens die "man sieht mehr" Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch. 
den Meter rund ums auto macht bei 50kmh oder mehr absolut kein Sinn

Aber das ist für mich nur ein zeichen das die Polizei sich einen Faulen macht

Aber ihr werden auch irgendwann mal über 20-25 sein, und dann kommt irgendwann die vernunft. hoffe ich


----------



## Lee (31. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso soll das prollig sein? Die vorderen Halogen Dinger sind weder besonders hell noch sehen sie geil aus. Aber auf engeren Landstraßen leichten sie eben etwas breiter neben dem Auto aus.



Seh ich genau so. In kurven sind diese auch manchmal recht nützlich.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was nüchtern betrachtet  völlig unnütz ist. Den Straßenrand sehe ich auch ohne die Dinger und das da wo ich noch was mit der Info anfangen kann - zig Meter vor dem Auto. Was unmittelbar vor dem Auto am Rand geschieht nutzt zum Fahren nicht. Beim Rangieren siehts anders aus, genau wie bei sehr langsamer Fahrt.



Richtig, du siehst mit dem Abblendlicht gut alles was zig Meter vor dir geschieht. Auf engen Straßen muss man aber auch manchmal sehen was unmittelbar neben einem ist. 

Und zu dem Prollo Argument. Mal abgesehen von meinem character der das Gegenteil davon ist: Wenn ich prollo sein wollte würd ich nicht mit nem Hyundai Kombi mit 15" Stahlfelgen und ner erbärmlichen 1.4l Maschine rumfahren. Zumal ich viel von dem prollen hätte, wenn mir alle paar Minuten mal ein Auto entgegen kommt...
Vor allem weil ich mein eigenes Auto während der Fahrt ja von außen so gut sehe...



> nebler sind genau so gefährlich wie falsch eingestellte scheinwerfer,  was für ein Quark. Meinst du die Nebler leuchten nur bis  Motorhaubenhöhe?
> je nach Auto/zustand sind die sau hell und blenden genau so.


Ja das meine ich und weiß ich auch. Ich stand schonmal vor meinem Auto mit Neblern an und habe auch schon häufig mein Modell mit eingeschalteten Neblern im Gegenverkehr gehabt. Die sind weit weniger hell als das Abblendlicht und wirklich nicht aggressiv.

Mich stört ja extrem vieles an anderen Autofahrern, aber was mir echt noch nie negativ aufgefallen ist sind eingeschaltete Nebelscheinwerfer. 
Jeder Xenon Blender und jedes Audi Tagfahrlicht, was auch bei Nacht an ist, stört mich mehr. Oder LKW's, die ne ganze Weihnachtsbeleuchtung an der Front haben.

Ich versteh ehrlich das Problem nicht. Ich habe die Dinger nicht häufig an und in einer wirklich hellen klaren Nacht braucht man die ja auch nicht. Aber hier wo ich unterwegs bin ist es häufig leicht neblig, generell diesig und dass der himmel grau ist kennt ja sowieso jeder. 
Zumal ich vorallem Nachts fahre auf kurvenreichen und hügeligen Landstraßen, wo auch wenig Verkehr ist. Wenn mir der Gegenverkehr die Fahrbahn ausleuchtet brauch ich sowas ja ohnehin nicht.
Ich würd die Dinger nicht an machen wenn sie mir nicht wirklich was nützen würde. Wenn meine Nebler jetzt Flutlichter wären sähe das vielleicht anders aus, aber das sind sie nicht.



> Brez$$z schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, aber alle die sich hier grad Outen als "mit NSW fahrer" sind für mich Untermenschen.
> ...


Du solltest dringend mal deine Einstellung überdenken. Jetzt sind wir schon Untermenschen, klasse 

Ich weiß ja nicht was du denkst, dass wir bei sternenklarer Nacht und bester sicht mit Fernlicht, Neblern und NSL rumfahren? Es gibt auch noch andere Wahrheiten als deine und ich traue sowohl mir als auch ich558 zu die Realität gut genug einschätzen zu können, um zu bewerten ob etwas sinnvoll ist oder nicht.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (31. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Sorry, aber alle die sich hier grad Outen als "mit NSW fahrer" sind für mich Untermenschen.


 
Mach mal halb lang! 

Zum Thema: Fernlicht ist immer noch schlimmer, aber so lange man dann zum rechten Straßenrand schaut gehts auch. Ich hab mich noch nie durch einen der mir mit Nebelscheinwerfern entgegenkam gestört gefühlt.


----------



## Mosed (31. August 2014)

Jeder der meint von Xenon oder Tagfahrlicht geblendet zu werden sollte halt nicht jedes Mal in die Scheinwerfer reinschauen. 
Und/Oder die Abblendfunktion des Innenspiegels benutzen, wenn es von hinten blendet. Der Hebel ist nicht dazu da, da irgendwas ranzuhängen. 

Das ist nämlich oft das Problem: Ein Mensch neigt intuitiv dazu in Lichtquellen reinzuschauen. Meine ich mal gelesen zu haben.
Man soll ja auch an einem Hindernis vorbeischauen, um dran vorbeizukommen. Intuitiv schaut man auf das Hindernis.


----------



## Lee (31. August 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Jeder der meint von Xenon oder Tagfahrlicht geblendet zu werden sollte halt nicht jedes Mal in die Scheinwerfer reinschauen.
> Und/Oder die Abblendfunktion des Innenspiegels benutzen, wenn es von hinten blendet. Der Hebel ist nicht dazu da, da irgendwas ranzuhängen.


Nicht jeder hat nen Innenspiegel der sowas kann...

Klar kann man "wegschauen" und für die Zeit die ein Audi hinter dir klebt die Spiegel einfach mal nicht benutzen... Das ändert nichts daran, dass es tatsächlich blendet und stört. Wenn ich dir mit Fernlicht entgegen komme kannst du ja auch einfach nach rechts aus dem Fenster schauen oder die Augen schließen, dann wirst du auch nicht geblendet.

Bevor jetzt was gegen meine Audi Verallgemeinerung kommt:

Ich will niemanden unter einen Kamm scheren. Mir persönlich fallen nur verstärkt Audi fahrer mit diesem Verhalten auf. Außerdem sind wenn ich mich richtig erinner eben die Audi Tagfahrlichter auch bei Nacht an und sehr hell.


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

Is mir Latte was ihr über mich denkt. Fakt ist das es Klare regeln zur benutzung von NSW gibt (genau so wie Fernlicht ect)
Und wer die NSW Nutz obwohl es nicht erlaubt ist (und ja es gibt etliche die bei Sternenklarer nacht und Vollmond mit NSW rumfahren) dann ist das nicht ok.
Sich dann mit irgendwelchen geschichten das ganze schön reden wie "bessere sicht" oder "blendet nicht" is absoluter müll. 

Ich kann ja auch nicht einfach Dauerhupend nachts durch dein Wohngebiet fahren, und wenn jemand fragt "ja die Anderen nehmen mich dann besser wahr" 

Fakt ist, im Straßenverkehr gibt es Regeln und Gesetzte, und wenn wir uns alle daran halten, haben wir es alle ein bischen einfacherer und Sicherer!


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat nen Innenspiegel der sowas kann...


 
Das hatte selbst der '96er Corsa meiner Eltern damals schon... Ist dieser kleine "Hebel" der das Hinterglas wegkippt nicht sogar Vorschrift?


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das hatte selbst der '96er Corsa meiner Eltern damals schon... Ist dieser kleine "Hebel" der das Hinterglas wegkippt nicht sogar Vorschrift?


 
Ja ich glaub den Mechanisch abklappbaren gibt es schon seit 20-30 jahre  ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch keinen ohne das teil gesehen.


----------



## Lee (31. August 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das hatte selbst der '96er Corsa meiner Eltern damals schon... Ist dieser kleine "Hebel" der das Hinterglas wegkippt nicht sogar Vorschrift?


 
Hmm, ob Vorschrift weiß ich nicht. Aber war grad beim Auto draußen, meiner hat das auch. Hab mein Leben noch nicht davon gehört, dass es sowas gibt. Vom Fahrlehrer damals nicht, von meinen Eltern nicht und auch von sonst keinem der mit mir mitgefahren ist oder bei dem ich mitgefahren bin... 
Wieder was gelernt, danke 

Dann nehm ich zurück was ich über den Innenspiegel gesagt hab. 

Lese immer nur in Zubehörlisten etwas von automatisch abblendenden Innenspiegeln. Da bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ein normaler Innenspiegel einfach nur ein Spiegel ist.


----------



## Verminaard (31. August 2014)

Der Konsens hier ist ja das Nebelscheinwerfer eh nur stoeren und zu ~95% der Zeit ausserdem verboten sind.
Wieso werden dann die Dinger ueberhaupt noch in Autos eingebaut?

Anscheinend sind alle Autohersteller nicht ganz so klug 
Wobei bei manchen Volvomodellen kann man sich statt den NSW Tagfahrleuchten einbauen lassen, beides geht nicht.
Ist glaub ich mittlerweilen aber auch nicht mehr aktuell.

*Zappaesk*, ich finde das toll das du hier mit Logik argumentierst, schade das du selbst nicht immer danach handelst 


*ExciteLetsPlay*, ich bin heute von Essen richtung Kassel gefahren.
Starker Regen, schlechte Sicht.
Manche fangen an sehr sehr langsam zu fahren, andere sind unbeeindruckt von den Witterungsverhaeltnissen, draengen und geben ungehemmt Gas.

Wenn ich anfange Fahrzeuge vor mir nur zu erahnen ohne sie gut zu sehen, schalte ich auch zusaetzlich meine Nebelschlussleuchte ein.
Gischt ist ein hervorragender Sichthemmer und du weist nicht genau was die Autos da 100/150m+ vor dir machen oder was fuer Art Fahrzeug da rumeiert.
Es muss auch nicht unbedingt in Stroemen regnen um eine Gischt aufzuwirbeln, welche Sicht versperrt.


----------



## AMD4EVA (31. August 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Don`t feed ...  Der Sandro will doch nur spielen.


 name: stefan


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist die Billigvariante (wenn man so will) "Abbiegelicht": Abbiegelicht < Technik-Lexikon < Technologie < Volkswagen Deutschland


 
Das sind bei den neuen Modellen aber nicht mehr die NSW, sondern eine extra Birne im Scheinwerfer 

http://www.golf7gti.com/upload/direct/i_1694_977_37163_49_1387476112_6998.jpg

http://data.motor-talk.de/data/gall...3807/mit-abbiegelicht-4820211562707072249.jpg

http://www.heisel.de/tl_files/heisel/img/angebote/volkswagen/2013/gti_scheinwerfer.jpg



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn ich anfange Fahrzeuge vor mir nur zu  erahnen ohne sie gut zu sehen, schalte ich auch zusaetzlich meine  Nebelschlussleuchte ein.
> Gischt ist ein hervorragender Sichthemmer  und du weist nicht genau was die Autos da 100/150m+ vor dir machen oder  was fuer Art Fahrzeug da rumeiert.
> Es muss auch nicht unbedingt in Stroemen regnen um eine Gischt aufzuwirbeln, welche Sicht versperrt.


 
Da fallen mir spontan die Pflaumen mit ihren lasierten bzw. dunkelen Aftermarket Rückleuchten ein, die man erst sieht, wenn man denen schon an der Stoßstange hängt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. August 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *ExciteLetsPlay*, ich bin heute von Essen richtung Kassel gefahren.
> Starker Regen, schlechte Sicht.
> Manche fangen an sehr sehr langsam zu fahren, andere sind unbeeindruckt von den Witterungsverhaeltnissen, draengen und geben ungehemmt Gas.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, wenn die Autobahn voll ist und man mit 50 durch ne Baustelle fährt, Auto an Auto, sehe ich keinen Grund die NSL anzuhaben. Die meisten die sie an hatten waren auch eher auf der rechten Spur langsam unterwegs und hatten dementsprechend wenig Gischt. Ich habe noch nie erlebt das ich ein Auto ohne Regen und Nebel etc. nur wegen der nassen fahrbahn nichtmehr gesehen habe. Ich meine alleine wenn du schon aufgewirbelte Wassertropfen, die Gischt in dem Fall, siehst weißt du doch das dort ein Fahrzeug ist.

Das mit den Aftermarket Rückleuchten stimmt natürlich, aber ich denke alle die so Legal TÜV abgenommen sind und ein E Zeichen haben sind auch Hell. Das andere sind dann eher so die ATU "Tuner" hauptsache irgendwie Dunkel, egal obs so erlaubt ist. Aber sowas finde ich sowieso unverantwortlich und sie bekommen dann zurecht die Unfallschuld, wenn festgestellt wird das er nicht erlaubte Heckleuchten hat.


----------



## Verminaard (31. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich meine alleine wenn du schon aufgewirbelte Wassertropfen, die Gischt in dem Fall, siehst weißt du doch das dort ein Fahrzeug ist.


 
Kannst du eben nicht mehr so genau erkennen, ab einer gewissen Entfernung.
Ob da jetzt ein Fahrzeug nur auf der Nebenspur ist, ob auf beiden Spuren etc.


Wenn die Fahrbahn nass ist, und es aktuell da gerade nicht regnet, kommt es immer wieder vor, das eine Gischt eine Sehbehinderung verursacht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das mit den Aftermarket Rückleuchten stimmt natürlich, *aber ich denke alle die so Legal TÜV abgenommen sind und ein E Zeichen haben sind auch Hell.*


 
Dem ist aber leider nicht so


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2014)

Ich muss jetzt mal überlegen, ob mein Auto Nebelscheinwerfer hat. Keine Ahnung... Müsste ich mal kucken. Ich hab aber immer Xenon und Tagfahrlicht an.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso werden dann die Dinger ueberhaupt noch in Autos eingebaut?



Es gibt ja ne Reihe von Autos bei denen es keine gibt.

Moderne Lichtsysteme können diese auch überflüssig machen und in manchen Fahrzeugen sind sie deshalb auch nur noch ein Relikt bzw. gute Moneymaker für die Hersteller.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind alle Autohersteller nicht ganz so klug



Doch, solange die dot Geld verdienen können bleiben die auch erst mal drin.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Zappaesk, ich finde das toll das du hier mit Logik argumentierst, schade das du selbst nicht immer danach handelst



Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich irgendwo behauptet habe alles immer richtig zu machen?!

Aber ich finde schon, dass man sich zu manchen Dingen im Vorfeld eigene Gedanken und Überlegungen machen darf. Wenn diese dann noch auf Logik basieren schadet das nicht.

Wer selbst nachdenkt wird schnell drauf kommen, dass NSW tagsüber bei Regen genauso schwachsinnig sind wie bei Landstraßentempo generell.

Ich wohne zugegebenermaßen in keinem klassischen Nebelgebiet, habe aber dennoch morgens im Herbst öfters mit diesem zu tun. Ganz echt, ich weiß gar nicht wann ich Meine das letzte Mal an hatte. Das muss mindestens 4 Jahre her sein, da mein Letztes gar keine hatte und bei meinem Jetzigen bin ich mir nicht sicher... Vermisst habe ich die bislang net.


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal überlegen, ob mein Auto Nebelscheinwerfer hat. Keine Ahnung... Müsste ich mal kucken. Ich hab aber immer Xenon und Tagfahrlicht an.



Warum denn beides, tagsüber sollte doch das TFL reichen?  Bei mir steht der Schalter auf "Auto".. irgendwann springt dann Xenon an wenn es zu dunkel wird. Die Nebelscheinwerfer habe ich noch nie verwendet.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum denn beides, tagsüber sollte doch das TFL reichen?  Bei mir steht der Schalter auf "Auto".. irgendwann springt dann Xenon an wenn es zu dunkel wird. Die Nebelscheinwerfer habe ich noch nie verwendet.



Weils cool aussieht. Zudem geht das Licht wegen der Lichtautomatik 2 mal kurz hintereinander an, wenn ich morgens aus der Tiefgarage und durch die Toreinfahrt vom Hof fahre. Mittags wenn ich heimkomme das gleiche. Um die Scheinwerfer zu schonen steht das Licht also immer auf "an" und nicht auf "auto".


----------



## Lee (31. August 2014)

@Zappaesk

Du sprichst von tagsüber und morgens bei leichtem Nebel. Dass NSW da wenig Nutzen haben sehe ich ein, genauso wie das Abblendlich da auch eher dem gesehen werden dient.

Nachts, wovon ich die ganze Zeit gesprochen habe, sieht die Sache jedoch anders aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Nachts, wovon ich die ganze Zeit gesprochen habe, sieht die Sache jedoch anders aus.


 
Nachts sind sie nur dann von Nutzen, wenn man sie so einsetzt wie es der Gesetzgeber erlaubt. Bei starker (!) Sichtbehinderung und der dann folgerichtig stark reduzierten Geschwindigkeit. Sonst nutzen die schlicht nix!

Abgesehen davon ist es zumindest bei mir morgens wenn ich losfahre und es neblig ist definitiv noch Kuhnacht. Da wäre schon ein Effekt da,  wenn es denn neblig genug wäre. Zu meiner Freude ist das aber ein so seltener Fall, dass ich das letzte Mal schlicht vergessen habe.


----------



## Lee (31. August 2014)

Nun ich werd mich nicht nochmal wiederholen. Vielleicht ist dein Abblendlicht gut genug, so dass du keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen kannst oder deine Fahrsituation erfordert es einfach nicht. 

Bei mir gibt es jedoch häufig Situationen, in denen ich einen definitiven Mehrwert durch die NSW habe, auch bei lediglich leichter Sichtbehinderung. Ich hoffe du willst mir jetzt nicht noch unterstellen nicht einschätzen zu können, ob etwas einen Nutzen hat oder nicht. 

Aber wenn es dich beruhigt: Ich fahre immernoch 95% der Zeit ohne Nebler rum. Am Tage sowieso ohne. Aber ich bin froh, dass mein Auto welche hat und werde auch bei meinem nächsten darauf achten. Auch weil ich in einem Nebelloch wohne (drei Flüsse...)


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit nem MX-3 aus?



Hör doch auf... was habe ich dir getan das du ihm das Auto vorschlägst? 



AMD4EVA schrieb:


> solltest vielleicht mal die augen öffnen, man braucht nicht immer das teuerste vom teuersten,
> nebenbei anscheinden gibts bei dir immer nur kaufen, kaufen, alles kaufen.


 
Würdest du nur 25% von deinem Gerede halten, wäre ich tief beeindruckt.... 

So ich bin auch wieder im Land, war jetzt eine Woche im Urlaub. Bin mit dem Auto und Freundin von Frankfurt nach Barjac (Provonce, Frankreich) und dann weiter an die Côte d’Azur gefahren. Knapp 2500 Kilometer bin ich unterwegs gewesen. Der Sunny hat keine Probleme gemacht, mehr als Gas wollte er nicht haben. Die Franzosen haben schon einen heißen Fahrstil... da findet man kaum ein Auto das nicht irgendwelche Unfallschäden hat. Vorallem in den Großstädten wie Marseille ist das wirklich extrem. Donnerstag Nacht sind wir zurück gekommen und Freitag morgen bin ich zum 100NX Treffen Deutschland gefahren und habe sogar den ersten Pokal für meinen grauen NX bekommen.  Für den roten sind auch wieder paar Teile gekommen, da wird es nun intensiv weiter gehen.


----------



## -sori- (31. August 2014)

Kurze Frage: Ein Audi A6 Allroad soll unseren Honda ablösen. 185mm Bodenfreiheit hat er schon, 20 mm sollten noch per VCDS gehen, MTM bietet es jedenfalls an. Was kann ich bei den Reifen noch machen, um noch mehr Bodenfreiheit zu erlangen?
Was ginge da noch?

Danke!


----------



## Brez$$z (31. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Franzosen haben schon einen heißen Fahrstil... da findet man kaum ein Auto das nicht irgendwelche Unfallschäden hat.



Wir sind vor 3-4 Jahren mim 525i touring vom kumpel nach Paris reingefahren, holla  ich würd das mich nicht trauen mit meinem Auto.
Da gibts echt kein eines Auto ohne dellen, glaub das ist Serienmäßig bei Neuwagen schon


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2014)

Die kommen vermutlich verbeult aus dem Werk, damit es keinen Neid über das Neufahrzeug in der Nachbarschaft gibt.


----------



## Affliction (31. August 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Ein Audi A6 Allroad soll unseren Honda ablösen. 185mm Bodenfreiheit hat er schon, 20 mm sollten noch per VCDS gehen, MTM bietet es jedenfalls an. Was kann ich bei den Reifen noch machen, um noch mehr Bodenfreiheit zu erlangen? Was ginge da noch?  Danke!



Eigentlich nichts, denn der reifenumfang sollte sich nicht ändern. 
Man könnte einen höheren reifen rauf machen, das muss aber eingetragen werden und evtl auch noch der tacho angepasst werden.


----------



## -sori- (31. August 2014)

Der Tacho eilt ja sowieso voraus, das sollte eigtl nicht das Problem sein, oder?

Was meinst du mit einem höheren Reifen?
Einer der mehr Abstand zur Felge hat?

Vorführen muss ich das Auto sowieso wenn ich es aus DE in die Schweiz importiere.

Ich habe letztens einen Reifen gesehen, der aussen etwas breiter war, ich denke um Bordsteinkontakte der Felgen zu vermeiden. Scheint interessant zu sein. Kennt jemand diesen Reifen zufällig? Werde mich selbst noch auf die Suche machen. War glaube ich ein Conti.


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es jedoch häufig Situationen, in denen ich einen definitiven Mehrwert durch die NSW habe, auch bei lediglich leichter Sichtbehinderung. Ich hoffe du willst mir jetzt nicht noch unterstellen nicht einschätzen zu können, ob etwas einen Nutzen hat oder nicht.



Ich unterstelle gar nix, aber ich denke schon, dass du dir da ein wenig in die Tasche lügst. Immerhin ist ab einem gewissen Tempo schlicht egal ob man direkt am oder neben dem Auto etwas besser sieht oder nicht, da ja eh keine Reakation mehr möglich ist. Abgesehen davon hoffe ich, dass du bei diesen Temporegionen nicht nur den Bereich neben und direkt vor dem Auto im Blick hast, sondern vor allen Dingen ein wenig weiter nach vorne schaust. Vermutlich ist das mit dem Mehr an Sicht vor allem eine psychologische Sache.

Ich denke ohnehin, dass die Nebler herstellerseitig mehr und mehr aus den Autos verschwinden, so wie es ja schon z.T. zu beobachten ist. Momentan ist halt noch Geld damit zu machen, aber die adaptiven Lichtsysteme machen denen das Gar raus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. August 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Der Tacho eilt ja sowieso voraus, das sollte eigtl nicht das Problem sein, oder?
> 
> Was meinst du mit einem höheren Reifen?
> Einer der mehr Abstand zur Felge hat?
> ...


Den Felgenschutzrand haben doch mittlerweile viele Reifen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. August 2014)

Riverna ich kann mir ja als 2. Wagen noch ein 100 NX kaufen Als Winterauto


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Der Tacho eilt ja sowieso voraus, das sollte eigtl nicht das Problem sein, oder?


 
Ja, aber nicht so sehr, dass dadurch größere Reifen kompensiert werden würden. 

Außerdem ändert sich die Antriebsstrangübersetzung, d.h. sie wird länger und das Auto damit auch träger. In wie weit das ne Rolle spielt bei der Motorisierung sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber was definitiv ne Rolle spielt ist die geänderte (höhere) Höchstgeschwindigkeit. 

So einfach ist das also nicht. Ohne größere Eintragungsarbeiten ist das sicherlich nicht zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Riverna ich kann mir ja als 2. Wagen noch ein 100 NX kaufen Als Winterauto


 
Klar gibt genug verrostete Kisten die du dir bestimmt leisten kannst.


----------



## -sori- (31. August 2014)

Bzgl. Motorisierung: Wird wahrscheinlich der Bi-Turbo TDI mit 313 PS.

Was werden höhere Reifen genauer bringen? Von der Höherlegung her? Kosten?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2014)

Wofür brauchst du die Höherlegung ?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. August 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Was werden höhere Reifen genauer bringen? Von der Höherlegung her? Kosten?



Was soll es denn bringen? 

Das Fahrverhalten wird schlechter, die Beschleunigung und das Bremsen auch...


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Wenn es um die Geländetauglichkeit geht, würde ich eher gleich zu nem Landrover raten, ansonsten sehe ich da keinen anderen Sinn. Aber ist ja schließlich jedem selbst überlassen .


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2014)

Auf dem 100NX Treffen gab es auch wieder die 1/4 Meilen Rennen, da wir die ganze Landebahn bekommen haben. Haben wir einfach die ganze Länge benutzt, denke mal 1 Kilometer war das bestimmt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgBCg0Btr34

PS: Der rote ist der NX von meinem besten Freund, der weiße und der braune ebenfalls von sehr guten Freunden.


----------



## -sori- (31. August 2014)

Die Höherlegung brauch ich/wir, da mein Vater Ernsthafte Rückenprobleme hat und somit das Einsteigen in Autos mit tiefem Sitz und tiefer Dachkante häufig zur Qual wird, im jetzigen Honda Insight ist das Einsteigen wirklich nicht sehr bequem. Der Allroad fährt dann bei höheren Tempi ja automatisch runter.

Und im Winter hätten wir nichts gegen etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit, Baustellen mit Erde, Wiesen und Schlamm zu befahren ist auch ein Thema.

Ich muss sagen, der BMWAlpina XD3 sieht wirklich auch nicht schlecht aus... Und wäre sicherlich der unkompliziertere Weg.

BTW: Wie siehts mit dem Komfort im Alpina aus? Weiss da jemand was? Straffe Fahrwerksfedern wären einer der Hauptgründe, ein Auto nicht zu nehmen.


Danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Die Höherlegung brauch ich/wir, da mein Vater Ernsthafte Rückenprobleme hat und somit das Einsteigen in Autos mit tiefem Sitz und tiefer Dachkante häufig zur Qual wird, im jetzigen Honda Insight ist das Einsteigen wirklich nicht sehr bequem. Der Allroad fährt dann bei höheren Tempi ja automatisch runter.



Achso, das erklärt natürlich die Höherlegung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. August 2014)

Was is mit dem Volvo Xc nochwas modellen?  Ich glaub beim einsteigen machen 10 cm nen unterschied aber nicht 2 cm durch reifen oder so. Irgendwann sollte man auch mal nachdenken ob man noch geeignet ist Auto zu fahren wenn man schon nichtmehr ins Auto kommt. Ist ernst gemeint, das wird oft Unterschätzt das Thema. Ich meine wenn rin großes Schlagloch kommt und er dann auch schmerzen hat und dann evtl. Nichmehr richtig bremsen kann. Oder gleich ein Freelander 2 schönes Auto


----------



## ErbsenPommes (31. August 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hör doch auf... was habe ich dir getan das du ihm das Auto vorschlägst?
> 
> Ich dachte vielleicht bekomme ich ihn auf die richtige Seite. Ich lasse es in Zukunft lieber, entschuldige


----------



## -sori- (31. August 2014)

@ExciteLetsPlay: Den Volvo XC70 meinst du? Scheint auch ein schönes Auto zu sein. Aber der Verbrauch scheint hoch zu sein.

Zu fahren ist nicht so schlimm, 500 km nach Frankfurt gehen (fast) ohne Probleme. Manchmal gibt es aber 2-3 Tage, wo die Schmerzen extrem sind. Dann bleibt mein Vater aber auch Zuhause oder wird gefahren. Aber auch da ist das Einsteigen nicht sehr komfortabel.

Der Allroad gefällt mir besonders dank der bereits erwähnten Höhenregelung. Zum Einsteigen, Aussteigen und fürs Gelände hoch, zum Gepäckeinladen und fahren runter. Klar, weiteres Verschleissteil, dafür höchstwahrscheinlich niedrigere Verbrauchswerte als in so 'ner Schrankwand a la Q7, GL und Konsorten.

Danke für den Vorschlag, können uns nur noch nicht zwischen XC70, Allroad oder XD3 entscheiden...


LG


----------



## Affliction (31. August 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> @ExciteLetsPlay: Den Volvo XC70 meinst du? Scheint auch ein schönes Auto zu sein. Aber der Verbrauch scheint hoch zu sein.  Zu fahren ist nicht so schlimm, 500 km nach Frankfurt gehen (fast) ohne Probleme. Manchmal gibt es aber 2-3 Tage, wo die Schmerzen extrem sind. Dann bleibt mein Vater aber auch Zuhause oder wird gefahren. Aber auch da ist das Einsteigen nicht sehr komfortabel.  Der Allroad gefällt mir besonders dank der bereits erwähnten Höhenregelung. Zum Einsteigen, Aussteigen und fürs Gelände hoch, zum Gepäckeinladen und fahren runter. Klar, weiteres Verschleissteil, dafür höchstwahrscheinlich niedrigere Verbrauchswerte als in so 'ner Schrankwand a la Q7, GL und Konsorten.  Danke für den Vorschlag, können uns nur noch nicht zwischen XC70, Allroad oder XD3 entscheiden...  LG



Nimm lieber ein auto was von hause aus höher ist und man im auto dann nicht "in den sitz fällt"! Sprich SUV oder jeep. 
I fahr den audi und mein vater den grand cherokee. Beide den gleichen motor und gleichen verbrauch. Nur ist seiner wesentlich höher und viel bequemer zum einsteigen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2014)

Der Range Rover Evoque ist vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative. Der ist für einen SUV nicht soo hoch und ich fand die Rundumsicht von drinnen überraschend gut. 
Dass ein Allroad mit dem großen Diesel weniger verbraucht als ein (Diesel, nicht Benziner) XC70 halte ich erst einmal für ein Gerücht (wobei excite wohl eher XC60und XC90 meinte, also die SUVs).
Alpina scheint mir beim Anspruch "nicht zu hart" eine ganz dumme Idee.


----------



## winner961 (1. September 2014)

Naja olstyle ein Alpina ist nicht wirklich hart. Im Vergleich zu einem M Modell ist er eher weich. Aber das empfindet jeder anders. Ich mag die fahrwerkskonstruktion vom Alpina und durch die geringe Härte IST es sehr komfortabel meiner Meinung nach. Aber lieber erst mal Probe fahren


----------



## XE85 (1. September 2014)

Um einen Alpina probe zu fahren muss man, zumindest bei den neueren, erst einmal einen finden der überhaupt für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung steht. 

Die hat schließlich nicht jeder BMW Händler ums Eck als Vorführwagen stehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. September 2014)

Die Alpina Modelle sind schon komfortabel und auf schnelles, entspanntes Autobahnreisen konzipiert


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. September 2014)

Also NSW hab ich nur nachts an wenn richtig dick Schnee liegt um beim Querfahren nicht in einem Schneehaufen am Rand hängen zu bleiben, in Verbindung mit Fernlicht oder bei richtig richtig dichtem Nebel.

Am schlimmsten sind die Leute die mit Standlicht + NSW rumfahren.  Gleich mit nem Dodge Ram frontal drauf zuhalten!


----------



## winner961 (1. September 2014)

Xe du hast schonr echt, aber ein guter Händler kann das gewünschte Modell beschaffen.

Ich freue mich aufs Treffen am Wochenende


----------



## killer196 (3. September 2014)

Bin ich das oder ist das angebot komisch. 
Fahrzeugangebot: Honda Civic 1.5i  original 102.000 Km Klima für 399 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=198779958

Sieht von aussen und innen eigentlich recht frisch aus. O.o


----------



## dekay55 (3. September 2014)

Recht Frisch ? Zieh mal die Brille auf, die Beifahrerseite ist vorne und hinten zerbeult, vermutlich noch 50kg spachtelmasse drauf, und der Innenraum ist nur aufbereitet worden, man sieht aber an kleinen details das auch der verlebt ist. 
Eigentlich sieht man nen runtergeranzten Bock der ne Aufbereitung bekommen hat damit er nochmal schöner da steht.


----------



## killer196 (3. September 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Recht Frisch ? Zieh mal die Brille auf, die Beifahrerseite ist vorne und hinten zerbeult, vermutlich noch 50kg spachtelmasse drauf, und der Innenraum ist nur aufbereitet worden, man sieht aber an kleinen details das auch der verlebt ist.
> Eigentlich sieht man nen runtergeranzten Bock der ne Aufbereitung bekommen hat damit er nochmal schöner da steht.



Ich meinte eher im vergleich zu manch anderen geboten. Das der ansich nichmehr toll is sieht man ja. 
Vielleicht isses auch n realist mit dem preis im gegensatz zu manch anderen anbietern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Bin ich das oder ist das angebot komisch.
> Fahrzeugangebot: Honda Civic 1.5i  original 102.000 Km Klima für 399 EUR
> Honda Civic 1.5i original 102.000 Km Klima als Limousine in Mainz
> 
> Sieht von aussen und innen eigentlich recht frisch aus. O.o


 "Fahrbereit ohne Tüv" bedeutet soviel wie Totalschaden.


----------



## Riverna (3. September 2014)

Quatsch, dass bedeutet einfach nur das er keinen TÜV bekommt.


----------



## orca113 (4. September 2014)

Hört mal kann das sein das inzwischen TÜV und AU bald 100€ kostet ca.😞


----------



## killer196 (4. September 2014)

Fahrzeugangebot: Mazda MX-5 1.9i 16V  für 3530 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=197975198

Meinungen?
Wie zuverlässig ist das modell an sich?


----------



## 8800 GT (4. September 2014)

zuverlässig in sachen motor und getriebe normal schon. Große schwachstelle ist bei denen der Rost. Und dabei nicht nur auf schweller, radläufe und kofferraumdeckel achten, wie im Netz oft kommuniziert. Ganz ganz wichtig ist es, den Unterboden und den vorderen Längsträger zu checken. Wenns hier arg gammelt, nicht kaufen!
Hatte bis jetzt 3 NBs, einer davon war aufgrund von Rost ein absoluter totalschaden, wie sich nach kauf herausstellte. 
Einzige Maßnahme, um vor dem Rost einigermaßen sicher zu sein: Ein reines Sommerfahrzeug kaufen, welches am besten noch Hohlraumkonserviert wurde!


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Fahrzeugangebot: Mazda MX-5 1.9i 16V  für 3530 EUR
> Mazda MX-5 1.9i 16V als Cabrio/Roadster in Langenhahn
> 
> Meinungen?
> Wie zuverlässig ist das modell an sich?


 
Was ist denn mit dem linken Scheinwerfer passiert? Der sieht "blind" aus. Ansonsten sieht die Kiste für mich aus wie Fast and the Furious für arme (und wurde vermutlich auch so gefahren, siehe den "tollen" Smiley über dem Auspuff und die "Tuning-Aufkleber" ). Ich würde dafür keine 3,5k hinblättern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Quatsch, dass bedeutet einfach nur das er keinen TÜV bekommt.


 Würde es sich lohnen die Kiste wieder fertig zu machen, dann hätte das der Verkäufer gemacht und den mit Tüv/AU neu verkauft. So ist es ein Bastlerfahrzung.


----------



## Riverna (5. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem linken Scheinwerfer passiert? Der sieht "blind" aus. Ansonsten sieht die Kiste für mich aus wie Fast and the Furious für arme (und wurde vermutlich auch so gefahren, siehe den "tollen" Smiley über dem Auspuff und die "Tuning-Aufkleber" ). Ich würde dafür keine 3,5k hinblättern.



Ähm... ich hab den selben Aufkleber über den Auspuff. Heißt das nun das meine beiden Autos auch "Fast and the Furious" ähnlich bewegt wird? 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Würde es sich lohnen die Kiste wieder fertig zu machen, dann hätte das der Verkäufer gemacht und den mit Tüv/AU neu verkauft. So ist es ein Bastlerfahrzung.


 
Bastlerfahrzeug schon, Totalschaden nein.

Am Wochenende war ich doch auf dem NX Treffen, dabei sind echt schöne Bilder entstanden


----------



## Iconoclast (5. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ähm... ich hab den selben Aufkleber über den Auspuff. Heißt das nun das meine beiden Autos auch "Fast and the Furious" ähnlich bewegt wird?


 
Also ich denke mir aber auch jedes Mal meinen Teil, wenn ich da junge Leute in Reisschüsseln mit solchen Aufklebern sehe. Auf alle mag das nicht zutreffen, aber meistens fahren die dann auch wie die letzte Sau. Erst gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit wieder so einen gesehen, Aufkleber inklusive. [emoji4]


----------



## Joselman (5. September 2014)

Ich denk mir immer meinen Teil wenn ich die JDM Aufkleber auf nem Golf sehen. Naja eigentlich lache ich dann nur.


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ähm... ich hab den selben Aufkleber über den Auspuff.



Und was genau soll mit dem Aufkleber dem Hintermann gesagt werden? Klär mich mal auf, bin ein absoluter Noob in solchen Sachen. Heisst der Nürburgringaufkleber das man mal dort war, oder hat der auch andere Bedeutung?


----------



## Brez$$z (5. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Quatsch, dass bedeutet einfach nur das er keinen TÜV bekommt.



Naja bei einem Kaufpreis von 300€ ohne Tüv. Alleine Tüv kost 100€, und ein Grund warum er kein Tüv hat wird das auch haben. 
Also hat er definitiv einen wirtschaftlichen totalschaden



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich denk mir immer meinen Teil wenn ich die JDM Aufkleber auf nem Golf sehen. Naja eigentlich lache ich dann nur.


 
was meinste? wenn ich JDM google seh ich nur ständig diese "2 in the Pink, 1 in the Stink" aufkleber.
Fährt hier auch so ein Weib mit nem weißen Golf und dem Aufkleber drauf rum, kein plan ob die weiß was das bedeutet


----------



## watercooled (5. September 2014)

Wakaba aufm Golf oder so ist zB albern...


----------



## Riverna (5. September 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also ich denke mir aber auch jedes Mal meinen Teil, wenn ich da junge Leute in Reisschüsseln mit solchen Aufklebern sehe. Auf alle mag das nicht zutreffen, aber meistens fahren die dann auch wie die letzte Sau. Erst gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit wieder so einen gesehen, Aufkleber inklusive. [emoji4]



Dann kennst du scheinbar die falschen Leute. Einige meiner Bekannten, haben den "**** you" Smilie aufm Auto. Keiner davon hackt wie ein Depp die Karre zu Schrott. Jedoch finde ich es einfach nur Panne den Ausdruck "Reiskocher" oder "Reisschüssel" zu benutzen. Ich nenne deutsche Fahrzeuge doch auch nicht Eierfeile, Bratwurstgerät oder Kartoffel-Koffer.  
Ich sehe auch fast jeden Tag irgendwelche Audis und VW´s die fahren als würde es um Leben und tot gehen, was schließe ich nun daraus? Eben... nix. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Und was genau soll mit dem Aufkleber dem Hintermann gesagt werden? Klär mich mal auf, bin ein absoluter Noob in solchen Sachen. Heisst der Nürburgringaufkleber das man mal dort war, oder hat der auch andere Bedeutung?


 
Man macht den Aufkleber halt einfach über einen lauten Auspuff nach dem Motto "wenn es dir zu laut ist..." Und ja der Ring Aufkleber heißt das man auf dem Ring war. Wo anders kann man diesen soweit ich weiß auch gar nicht kaufen.


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2014)

Du fährst doch auch zum "Reisbrennen", oder? Von daher sollte doch die Bezeichnung "Reiskocher" kein Problem sein. Zumal man da als Fahrer eines solchen Autos vermutlich drüber steht.


----------



## Joselman (5. September 2014)

Viele meinen es schon als Beleidigung aber da steht man drüber als Fahrer eines solchen Autos. Oft ist es ja auch nur der Neid der Besitzlosen.


----------



## JC88 (5. September 2014)

Ich bin jahrelang Opel gefahern, fahre derzeit VW und es kommen aus beiden "Lagern" immer wieder die typischen Sticheleien, Sprüche und Klischees. Da steht man einfach drüber, fertig.


----------



## Riverna (5. September 2014)

Ich stehe da auch drüber, affig finde ich solche Bezeichnungen trotzdem.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. September 2014)

ach egal was du fährst, solche sprüche gibts doch für jedes auto/marke.
Ich bekomm ständig "Mim Ford ford, mim zug Zurück" zu hören. Kann ja bei einer Premiummarke nieee passieren 

Ps: war grad Auto waschöööön


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2014)

Stimmt eventuell, obwohl mir gegenüber solche Sprüche noch nie zu Ohren gekommen sind. Ich fahre allerdings eher serienmäßige Fahrzeuge und habe nicht das Bedürfnis mittels Aufklebern mit meiner Umgebung zu kommunizieren.


----------



## watercooled (5. September 2014)

Für die Schwaben unter euch:

Fährsch mim Astra gegan Baum kohsch an weg trah (Vectra)
Fährsch mim Vectra gegan Baum kommt an Ascht rah (Astra)

Gibts glaube ich für jede Marke solche Sprüche, wobei es hier ja um eine "Art" von Fahrzeugen ging.
Finde Reiskocher, Japsenschleuder, usw. auch albern.


----------



## Joselman (5. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ach egal was du fährst, solche sprüche gibts doch für jedes auto/marke.
> Ich bekomm ständig "Mim Ford ford, mim zug Zurück" zu hören. Kann ja bei einer Premiummarke nieee passieren
> 
> Ps: war grad Auto waschöööön



Das heißt *F*ound *o*n *r*oad *d*ead


----------



## watercooled (5. September 2014)

Oder "Für Oma Reicht Der"


----------



## XE85 (5. September 2014)

Solche Srüche gibts doch für (fast) jedes Auto, wenn ich nur jedes mal nen 1€ bekommen hätte wenn einer sagt das ich einen *B*ayrischen *M*ist*w*agen fahre ... , aber


----------



## Brez$$z (5. September 2014)

ohh nein wie sie mich dissen


----------



## watercooled (5. September 2014)

Was gibts denn für Citrööön?


----------



## Brez$$z (5. September 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was gibts denn für Citrööön?



der name langt ^^


----------



## Joselman (5. September 2014)

Die Autos sind so hässlich da muss man sich nicht auch noch drüber lustig machen.


----------



## Kusanar (5. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> was meinste? wenn ich JDM google seh ich nur ständig diese "2 in the Pink, 1 in the Stink" aufkleber.
> Fährt hier auch so ein Weib mit nem weißen Golf und dem Aufkleber drauf rum, kein plan ob die weiß was das bedeutet


 
Haha. Ja hier bei mir ums Eck fährt auch so eine mit nem Golf und diesem "2 in the Pink"-Aufkleber rum. Ich glaub die hat auch null Plan was das bedeutet


----------



## watercooled (5. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> der name langt ^^


Aua. Aber hast recht 

@Josel: Ist geschmackssache. 90% finde ich auch hässlich. 
C2, Saxo, DS3 und die alte DS sind die einzigen die mir gefallen.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. September 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Haha. Ja hier bei mir ums Eck fährt auch so eine mit nem Golf und diesem "2 in the Pink"-Aufkleber rum. Ich glaub die hat auch null Plan was das bedeutet


 
Ja ich weiß echt nich, die pappen sich da ne kacke aufs auto ohne zu wissen was. Und jeder der die Schnalle in ihren Golf einsteigen sieht denkt sich sein teil


----------



## riedochs (5. September 2014)

Wenn es sich der junge Mann bis Dienstag nicht noch anders überlegt ist mein Scirocco verkauft. Dann heißt es warten auf dem Cupra. In der Zwischenzeit fahre ich einen 15 Jahre alten Volvo V40 mit 2 Liter Sauger und 136PS


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ach egal was du fährst, solche sprüche gibts doch für jedes auto/marke.
> Ich bekomm ständig "Mim Ford ford, mim zug Zurück" zu hören. Kann ja bei einer Premiummarke nieee passieren
> 
> Ps: war grad Auto waschöööön



Solltest dich mit meinem Vater zusammentun, der schwört auch auf Ford 
Capri(von dem schwärmt er heute noch^^), Kadett, Sierra, Fiesta, Focus, alles schon durch


----------



## dsdenni (6. September 2014)

Ford
Für Ossies reicht das  

Ich persönlich finde es eher lustig sich solche Sprüche auszudenken. Selbst wenn ich einen Ford hätte, BMW oder was weiß ich  

Gibt es so einen Spruch für Subaru?


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2014)

Ich kenne nur: "Der Forester schafft es überall hin. Nur nicht in die Werkstatt"

Ist aber Pro Subaru.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Solltest dich mit meinem Vater zusammentun, der schwört auch auf Ford
> Capri(von dem schwärmt er heute noch^^), *Kadett*, Sierra, Fiesta, Focus, alles schon durch


 
Nen Ford Kadett xR3i hatte ich auch mal. Fuhr sich total genial.


----------



## Verminaard (6. September 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Nen Ford Kadett xR3i hatte ich auch mal. Fuhr sich total genial.


 
Das war Absicht und ein Fehlersuchbild


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2014)

*B*rot *M*it *W*urst
*F*ehler *I*n *A*llen *T*eilen
*O*hne *P*ower *E*wig *L*etzter


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2014)

Bring Mich Werkstatt
Für Italiener Ausreichende Technik
Offensichtlich Prolet, Eventuell Landwirt


----------



## Riverna (6. September 2014)

*N*ichts *i*st* s*chneller *s*chumi *a*uch  *n*icht

Nicht besonders gut, aber das einzige was mir für Nissan bekannt ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2014)

Bayerns mächtigste Waffe 
Beautiful masterpieces on Wheels
Beautiful mechanical Wonder



Oder Fiat: Fix It Again, Tony!
Für interessante Ausfahrten tauglich

Noch einen zu Nissan: Nicht immer sind solche Autos nützlich


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. September 2014)

*M*ein *A*uto *z*erstört *d*eutsche *A*rbeitsplätze.


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bayerns mächtigste Waffe
> Beautiful masterpieces on Wheels
> Beautiful mechanical Wonder



Du hast Bayrischer Mistwagen vergessen.


----------



## ich558 (6. September 2014)

Apropo BMW
Hab vorhin einen ziemlich verklebten X5 gesehen ist da schon wieder ein neuer in Aussucht?  (war kein M)


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2014)

Bring Mich Werkstatt


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. September 2014)

Ferrari In Anderer Tarnung


----------



## tsd560ti (6. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Apropo BMW
> Hab vorhin einen ziemlich verklebten X5 gesehen ist da schon wieder ein neuer in Aussucht?  (war kein M)



Wahrscheinlich ein X 5,5: Das beste von allem, nun auch als Cabrio


----------



## Beam39 (6. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Apropo BMW
> Hab vorhin einen ziemlich verklebten X5 gesehen ist da schon wieder ein neuer in Aussucht?  (war kein M)


 
Ein Neuer wirds mit Sicherheit nicht gewesen sein, das neue Modell is ja wohl frisch genug  Vlt. ne Edition oder sowas.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. September 2014)

Hat jemand ein Ebay Kleinanzeigen Account? Ich habe keine Lust mir extra für eine Telefonnummer ein Account zu erstellen. geht um dieses Auto hier: Lexus IS200 Limited in Bayern - Nördlingen | Toyota Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen 
Da brauch ich die Telefonnummer weil keine weiteren Bilder drin sind. Falls einer ein Account hat und mir die Telefonnummer per PN schicken könnte wäre das echt nett. Ansonsten warte ich bis andere ins Angebot kommen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2014)

Sag mal, kommst du aus Schwaben? Nördlingen ist nicht weit weg


----------



## killer196 (6. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Ebay Kleinanzeigen Account? Ich habe keine Lust mir extra für eine Telefonnummer ein Account zu erstellen. geht um dieses Auto hier: Lexus IS200 Limited in Bayern - Nördlingen | Toyota Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Da brauch ich die Telefonnummer weil keine weiteren Bilder drin sind. Falls einer ein Account hat und mir die Telefonnummer per PN schicken könnte wäre das echt nett. Ansonsten warte ich bis andere ins Angebot kommen.



You got a pm tho


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sag mal, kommst du aus Schwaben? Nördlingen ist nicht weit weg


 

Wenn du mich meinst, ich komme aus der nähe von Berlin


----------



## ich558 (6. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ein Neuer wirds mit Sicherheit nicht gewesen sein, das neue Modell is ja wohl frisch genug  Vlt. ne Edition oder sowas.


 
Gibts einen aktuellem X5 M50d schon? Könnte der gewesen sein wegen den eckigen Auspuffohren


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2014)

Warst du am Ring?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. September 2014)

Danke Leute bis jetzt siehts schonmal gut aus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst, ich komme aus der nähe von Berlin


Du willst ein Auto am anderen Ende von Deutschland kaufen? Viel Spaß mein Freund...


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2014)

Wenn man weiss das die Karre gut ist dann kann man das machen.
Aber nur zum anschauen bissl blöd.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2014)

Ich würde dass nur für nen außergewöhnlichen Wagen machen...


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2014)

Ich hab damals meinen Onkel vor geschickt, der wohnte halt gerade am "Anderen Ende" wo mich ein Auto interessiert hat. Je nach gewünschtem Modell hat man aber auch nicht soo viel Auswahl in der Nähe.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. September 2014)

Für seltene Autos muss man sowas in kauf nehmen. Natürlich muss man sich vorher besser Informieren über das Auto. Aber grundsätzlich würde ich das für jedes Auto machen, was es nicht wie Sand am Meer gibt.


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2014)

Naja, zu weit würde ich wegen nem Auto auch nicht fahren.


----------



## Captn (7. September 2014)

Ach, wieso denn? Geht doch auch mit nem Zug. Unsern 7er haben wir auch unten aus München geholt. Dauert halt nur etwas länger .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2014)

Mir wäre die Strecke auch egal.
Aber ich fahre ja selbst wegen ner Stoßstange schon fast 300km weit 

Für den Z4 sind wir damals grob 500km gefahren, weil es bei uns keinen vernünftigen Jahreswagen zum guten Preis gab.


----------



## Beam39 (7. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gibts einen aktuellem X5 M50d schon? Könnte der gewesen sein wegen den eckigen Auspuffohren


 
Also bei uns hier fährt einer damit in weiß rum. Hab echt keine Ahnung welcher das gewesen sein könnte außer dem richtigen M.


----------



## XE85 (7. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gibts einen aktuellem X5 M50d schon? Könnte der gewesen sein wegen den eckigen Auspuffohren



ja, gibts schon


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. September 2014)

Naja ein Auto behält man ja normalerweise etwas länger und den weg macht ja nur einmal. Zumal eine strecke mit 470 kilometern ja noch geht.


----------



## Seabound (7. September 2014)

Schon häufiger erlebt, dass Gebrauchtwagen nix waren. Deswegen würde ich mir das schon zweimal Überlegen, ob ich so weit fahre.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2014)

Bei mir war es so dass der Wagen den es in der Nähe gab ziemlich verlebt war, ich aber danach generell der Meinung war das Modell würde mir in nicht missbraucht super gefallen. Zu der Variante waren es dann aber 400km. Der Rest ist Geschichte .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. September 2014)

Tja wenn er dann nichts ist hat man halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Riverna (7. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Schon häufiger erlebt, dass Gebrauchtwagen nix waren. Deswegen würde ich mir das schon zweimal Überlegen, ob ich so weit fahre.


 
Bei einem seltenen Auto muss man das machen, wenn man natürlich ein Auto von der Stange fährt ist das was anderes.


----------



## Brez$$z (7. September 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Schon häufiger erlebt, dass Gebrauchtwagen nix waren. Deswegen würde ich mir das schon zweimal Überlegen, ob ich so weit fahre.


 
Ja kenne das zu gut, 250 km gefahren zu einem Ford Händler, der wagen angeblich Scheckheft gepflegt, Guter Zustand und Unfallfrei. (am Telefon nochmals versichert)
Tja, sah dann so aus, von 5 Jährlichen Instektionen nur der erste gemacht worden, Zustand? Sch*** Leder zerrissen und Lack überall zerkrazt. Und wenn man denkt man hat alles 
gesehen, ein unreparierter Schaden am Kotflügel (Radlauf, Blech, Stoßstange alles im sack!) Bilder online natürlich nur von der anderen Seite.

Ich hab dem Händler ins gesicht gesagt was er für ein Elender schwätzer ist und hab ihm eine Insolvenz gewünscht. 
Einen netten beschwerde Brief an Ford über ihren wirklich hervorragenden Händler gabs auch. 

Fakt ist aber, das man bei Selteneren Fahrzeugen gewisse Strecken in kauf nehmen muss. Beim Golf GTI hast bei Mobile ja schon 245 stück um umkreis von 20 km


(Wenn das Auto bei einem Jusuf Jalzülum steht kann man es sich nochmal überlegen hinzufahren, aber wenn eine große Automarke der Vertragspartner von dem Händler/Werkstatt ist
erwarte ich ein gewisses niveau, und damit meine ich keine Handcreme)


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

Welches Auto ist ein gutes "einsteiger" Auto? Führerschein hab ich bald und ich wollte mich jetzt schon bisschen umschauen.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. September 2014)

Kommt auf das Budget an. Was wolltest denn ausgeben?


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2014)

Ich sehe nach wie vor keinen Grund für die Differenzierung Einsteiger/Fortgeschrittenen-Auto. Solang man eines aus diesem Jahrtausend nimmt sind alle beherrschbar. Wie viel PS "gesund" sind hängt am Charakter und nicht an der Dauer des Führerscheinbesitzes.


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe nach wie vor keinen Grund für die Differenzierung Einsteiger/Fortgeschrittenen-Auto. Solang man eines aus diesem Jahrtausend nimmt sind alle beherrschbar. Wie viel PS "gesund" sind hängt am Charakter und nicht an der Dauer des Führerscheinbesitzes.



Absolut richtig seh ich genau so.


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

Es sollte eher "billig" sein, da ich gerne  dann Boxen usw. einbauen möchte.

PS Hmm.. so viel brauch ich jetzt nicht weil ich fahr fast nie Autobahn oder Strecken wo man schneller fährt.


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2014)

PS braucht man nicht um schnell zu fahren sondern zum Beschleunigen


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

Weiß ich xD 
Man muss ja iwi auf 130  kommen


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Es sollte eher "billig" sein, da ich gerne dann Boxen usw. einbauen möchte.
> 
> PS Hmm.. so viel brauch ich jetzt nicht weil ich fahr fast nie Autobahn oder Strecken wo man schneller fährt.



Das Auto soll "billig" sein, damit noch Geld für Boxen übrig ist?  Überlege Dir vielleicht die Prioritäten noch mal. Sound kannst Du später immer noch nachrüsten. Wie viel möchtest / kannst Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

Paar Tausend auf jeden. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ich möchte nicht mehr ausgeben als 12. Soll ja wohl reichen für ein gebrauchtest.


----------



## Riverna (8. September 2014)

12.000Euro für ein Anfängerauto? Mutig... 
Aber für 12.000Euro bekommt man schon ziemlich geile Autos.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2014)

Für um die 10k gibt es schon eine Menge. Da musst du schon etwas weiter spezifizieren was du dir vorstellst. Also welche Karosserieform? Limousine, Kombi, Coupe (Cabrio) oder Kompakt? Irgendwelche Hersteller die du toll/schrecklich findest? Etc. pp.

Das mit den Boxen ist so eine Sache. Wenn es um Klang geht wird es richtig aufwendig/teuer ne OEM-Ausrüstung aus nem EX-Mittelklasse Fahrzeug zu überbieten. Wenn es mehr um Optik und Bumms geht sind preislich nach unten keine Grenzen gesetzt  .


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

Normales Auto hab nurn B.

Ford Mustang mag ich gern  
bzw 302 von 1970/2013 l.
KIA mag ich net.
Aussehen sollte es scho gut, weil ich so einen mix aus Muscle Tuner mag ^^

Boxen sind dann für Metal und Bass Musik.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2014)

Also irgend was was "mächtig" aussieht.
Nen BMW 5er für 8k und den Rest für Wartung und Sprit zurücklegen könnte durchaus drin sein. Müssen aber die BMW Fans hier besser wissen.
Nen V6 Mustang könnte auch in dem Preisbereich möglich sein. Allerdings sind die kaum existent da unbeliebt und in DE ja nur als Importwagen möglich.


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2014)

Die Sache mit dem Mustang sollte man sich als "Fahranfänger" abschminken. (einen Boss 302 sowieso )
Und das nicht weil der Wagen zu gefährlich o.ä. wäre, sondern aus Versicherungssicht --> Mustang + Farhanfänger (SF1 + Fahrer U25) = ein vor "Freude weinender" Versicherungsvertreter.


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

Ich weiß, aber ist halt mein Traumauto was irgend wann kommt^^

Welche Wagen gibts eig. so im Bereich bis 5?


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber ist halt mein Traumauto was irgend wann kommt^^
> 
> Welche Wagen gibts eig. so im Bereich bis 5?


 
Träumen darf jeder.

Bis 5k würde ich mich auf Kompakte konzentrieren, halt die üblichen verdächtigen: Golf V, Astra H, Focus....die sind dann meist nicht sooo alt und runtergewirtschaftet.


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

http://www.ford.com/ngbs-services/resources/ford/focus/2014/highlights/fcs14_highlight_lg_safety.jpg Der gefällt mir sehr gut  

Hat die Kiste denn das ganze neue Technische Zeugs so alla ABS, Start-Stop, Berg Auf-Ab Hilfe?


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> http://www.ford.com/ngbs-services/resources/ford/focus/2014/highlights/fcs14_highlight_lg_safety.jpg Der gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> Hat die Kiste denn das ganze neue Technische Zeugs so alla ABS, Start-Stop, Berg Auf-Ab Hilfe?


 
Das ist ein Focus als Stufenheck, ich weiß gar nicht ob es den in DE gibt.
Scheint auch das 2014er Modell zu sein, was hat das mit 5000€ zu tun?
Technische Helferlein wird er je nach Ausstattung wohl haben, aber wie gesagt --> nicht für 5k.


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

AUT eher nicht DE. 
Ich hab nur so ein paar Modelle geschaut egal wie teuer ^^


----------



## Hitman-47 (8. September 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> AUT eher nicht DE.


 
Nichts für ungut, aber das ist das perfekte Beispiel dass Kommasetzung wichtig sein kann, der Satz kann je nachdem wo das Komma eigentlich hingehört komplett verschiedene Bedeutungen haben 
AUT, eher nicht DE.
AUT eher, nicht DE.
AUT eher nicht, DE.

Was ist jetzt gemeint? 

Solltest dir zuvor auch grob n paar Gedanken machen welche "Größe" das Auto haben soll, wenn man viel in der Stadt unterwegs ist und oft Parklplätze suchen muss ist ein kleines Auto im Vorteil (und in so einem Fall würd ich auch nach PDC (=Parkpiepser) schauen)


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

Ich wohne/lebe in AUT und ich hole kein Auto in DE so ists gemeint ^^ 

Das Auto sollte jetzt nicht das kleinste sein eher so Mittel-groß.Das Auto würde ich nur zum Einkaufen-Schule fahren dann benötigen wo die Parkplätze groß genug sind.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> ...und in so einem Fall würd ich auch nach PDC (=Parkpiepser) schauen)


 
Ich habe als erstes geschaut wo ich das Gepiepse abschalten kann.


----------



## FlakZ (8. September 2014)

Das PDC ist nicht so schlecht finde ich, überhaupt wenn man Rückwärts fahrt und im Toten winkel so ein Pfosten steht


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

FlakZ schrieb:


> Das PDC ist nicht so schlecht finde ich, überhaupt wenn man Rückwärts fahrt und im Toten winkel so ein Pfosten steht


 
Das stimmt, ich meinte auch eher das "Gepiepse" an sich, denn das ist für mich extrem störend. Ich schaue lieber auf das Display allerdings entbindet einem das auch nicht davon, die Abmaße seines Autos zu kennen und in die Spiegel zu sehen. Früher ging das ja auch irgendwie.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe als erstes geschaut wo ich das Gepiepse abschalten kann.


Kann man bei mir mit Hardwareschalter im Kofferaum -> ich hab nach wie vor nen riesen Bammel davor, dass den mal wer aus Versehen erwischt und ich Rückwärts vor die Wand setze.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2014)

Beim 5er von meinem Opa sind die lustig, 25cm vor der (mit Schaumstoff abgedeckten) Garagenwand wird schon alles feuerrot


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Beim 5er von meinem Opa sind die lustig, 25cm vor der (mit Schaumstoff abgedeckten) Garagenwand wird schon alles feuerrot


 
25cm ist ja eigentlich noch ganz ok. Das System weiß ja nicht, dass da Schaumstoff ist. Das Zeug springt (bei mir) sogar bei hohem Gras an, was recht nervig sein kann wenn man mal auf ner Wiese parkt.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2014)

Dafür hat mein anderer Opa seinem CLK nen Kinnhaken verpasst: Er hat ne Doppelgarage mit ner Rampe (~30°) und erst 7/10 Balken, kein Proble... Schrapp 
Das mit dem Schaumstoff meinte ich auch nur, dass ihr keine Alpträume aus Angst um die Stoßstange kriegt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2014)

Ich finde dieses scheiß gepiepse auch richtig nervig, frag mich wer da für noch extra bezahlt. Die Abmaße vom Auto sollte man auch so kennen.


----------



## Kusanar (8. September 2014)

Kennen ist eine Sache. Aber beim Rückwärtsfahren (gerade als Fahranfänger) das richtige Gespür zu haben, wo das Auto aufhört, eine komplett andere.

Kann mich da noch gut an einen Kumpel erinnern. Der hatte ne Hängerkupplung hinten dran. Aber nicht, weil er sie für einen Anhänger brauchen würde...


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

Ja, aber wie haben wir das früher gemacht? Da ging es auch ohne. Mich nervt dieser Rückfahrwarner schon wenn ich morgens aus der Garage fahre (Musik wird leiser, das Gepiepe fängt an wenn ich es vergessen hab abzuschalten, ich krieg nen Warnhinweis "Fahrweg kontrollieren") und ehrlich gesagt ignoriere ich das zuhnehmend immer mehr da die Anzahl der Fehlalarme höher ist als das es nutzt. Ich verlass mich lieber auf mein "räumliches Denken" und die Rückspiegel und drehe beim Rangieren lieber einmal öfter am Lenkrad und es ist noch nix passiert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Kennen ist eine Sache. Aber beim Rückwärtsfahren (gerade als Fahranfänger) das richtige Gespür zu haben, wo das Auto aufhört, eine komplett andere.
> 
> Kann mich da noch gut an einen Kumpel erinnern. Der hatte ne Hängerkupplung hinten dran. Aber nicht, weil er sie für einen Anhänger brauchen würde...


 

Ich habe meinen Führerschein auch noch nicht fertig und kann dir bei unserem Auto immer relativ genau sagen wie es steht und wieviel Abstand ist. Früher gabs den Mist auch nicht, verstehe auch nicht warum man 10000 Kameras braucht statt sich einmal umzudrehen. Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran das die Rundumsicht in modernen Autos fürn Arsch ist, warum weiß keiner. Setz dich mal in ein e30 und danach in einen neuen BMW, am besten noch nen Coupe oder so.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (8. September 2014)

Was findet ihr ist das schönste Auto aller Zeiten?
Ich finde ja der Lamborghini Miura SV von 1966 ist das schönste Auto, dass je gebaut wurde... Die Karosserie ist von Bertone entworfen, also dem Designer der auch den Countach und den Lancia Stratos, der Rallyelegende schlechthin, entworfen hat. ich wage es zu behaupten, dass die Karosserie vom Miura deutlich schöner, deutlich hochwertiger und vor allem steckt deutlich mehr geistige Gedankengänge und Ingineurs bzw. Künstlertum darin, als in den meisten Kunstwerken unserer Zeit... 
Das ist wieder mal meine eigene Meinung...


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> *Ich habe meinen Führerschein auch noch nicht fertig* und kann dir bei unserem Auto immer *relativ* genau sagen wie es steht und wieviel Abstand ist. Früher gabs den Mist auch nicht, verstehe auch nicht warum man 10000 Kameras braucht statt sich einmal umzudrehen. Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran das die Rundumsicht in modernen Autos fürn Arsch ist, warum weiß keiner. Setz dich mal in ein e30 und danach in einen neuen BMW, am besten noch nen Coupe oder so.


 
Dann mach ihn erstmal fertig, und wenn du dann viele, viele äußerst *hier abwertendes Adjektiv einfügen* Parklücken gemeistert hast, sprechen wir uns nochmal.
Bei mir vor der Tür gibt es, wenn man Abends Glück hat, 1-2 Parklücken, in die mein Auto gerade so noch reinpasst. Da reicht es auch nicht *relativ* genau zu wissen wie viel Platz man hat.
Der Klassiker ist dann am nächsten Tag, dass sich jemand 10cm an dein Heck stellt, und du nach vorn noch 30cm Platz hast, ist ein super Spaß zum frühen Morgen.
Und genau für solche Situationen sind Parkpiepser (ich habe NOCH keine) ideal.

@CPU-Bruzzler

Mein Fav: Carrera GT


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Was findet ihr ist das schönste Auto aller Zeiten?
> Ich finde ja der Lamborghini Miura SV von 1966 ist das schönste Auto, dass je gebaut wurde... Die Karosserie ist von Bertone entworfen, also dem Designer der auch den Countach und den Lancia Stratos, der Rallyelegende schlechthin, entworfen hat. ich wage es zu behaupten, dass die Karosserie vom Miura deutlich schöner, deutlich hochwertiger und vor allem steckt deutlich mehr geistige Gedankengänge und Ingineurs bzw. Künstlertum darin, als in den meisten Kunstwerken unserer Zeit...
> Das ist wieder mal meine eigene Meinung...



Nicht unbedingt schön (für jeden) aber mein Traum wäre noch mal ein gut erhaltener VW T1, dafür würde ich jeden aktuellen Van stehen lassen. Ich weiß, nicht schnell, braucht eigentlich kein Mensch aber mir gefällt der Hobel seit ich Kind war. 

Ansonsten war ein http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_Coupé_B3 auch immer ein "Traumauto" für mich... hat mir sehr gefallen. Alles aktuelle ist für mich mehr oder weniger Standardkost auch wenn "S Klasse" dran steht.


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2014)

Aston Martin DBS


----------



## watercooled (8. September 2014)

R32 GT-R, E-Type, Golf 1 GTI, 300SL. Das wären so meine Favs.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2014)

Silvia, 370Z und Dodge Challenger/Charger R/T  

Bei 30cm vorne wird es je nach System auch schwierig, zur Not eim bisschen Morgengymnastik 

Edit: 2000GT-R ganz vergessen, hat wer nen guten Hintergrund (auf 21:9 schneidbar)m


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. September 2014)

Chevy Camaro Z28 
Allerdings von 76, Split Bumper find ich hässlich.


----------



## watercooled (8. September 2014)

Den Aston DB5 würde ich noch rein nehmen. 
Silvia und co finde ich dagegen nur geil. Nicht wirklich "schön".


----------



## 442 (8. September 2014)

Ich schreib einfach mal hier rein:

Sagen wir ein Freund von mir () wurde mit 17 km/h drüber ausserorts geblitzt, er ist allerdings nicht Halter des Autos. Jetzt hat der Halter des Autos die Verwarnung bekommen und muss 30€ Verwarngeld zahlen. Einfach zahlen und gut ist oder muss man irgendwo angeben dass der Halter zum "Tatzeitpunkt" nicht der Fahrer war, sondern halt .. mein Freund.  Das wird nämlich im Bürokratiedeutsch auf der Rückseite der Verwarnung (kein Bußgeldbescheid!) nicht wirklich ersichtlich.

Zum Topic: gibts für mich nicht, ich müsste so viele aufzählen .. Aston Martin, alte Caddys (also die Amis ), 'nen 69er Dodge Charger oder den BMW 8er (und ganz besonders der 5er E39, wieso auch immer) ..


----------



## MyArt (8. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dann mach ihn erstmal fertig, und wenn du dann viele, viele äußerst *hier abwertendes Adjektiv einfügen* Parklücken gemeistert hast, sprechen wir uns nochmal.
> Bei mir vor der Tür gibt es, wenn man Abends Glück hat, 1-2 Parklücken, in die mein Auto gerade so noch reinpasst. Da reicht es auch nicht *relativ* genau zu wissen wie viel Platz man hat.
> Der Klassiker ist dann am nächsten Tag, dass sich jemand 10cm an dein Heck stellt, und du nach vorn noch 30cm Platz hast, ist ein super Spaß zum frühen Morgen.
> Und genau für solche Situationen sind Parkpiepser (ich habe NOCH keine) ideal.
> ...


 
Ich muss sagen das mein Pieper hinten ideal für genau solche Dinge ist die du hier beschreibst. Mein Auto hatte das noch nicht ab durch die extrem miese Sicht nach hinten in meinen Coupé hat die Vorbesitzerin schnell mal nachgerüstet 
Auch eine Kamera in den Autos die ich gefahren habe hat sich aus nützlich erwiesen. 

Vorn allerdings braucht man nicht unbedingt nen Pieper


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

@442: Ich würde es zahlen und mir die Kohle vom Fahrer zurück holen. Alles andere ist nur Aufwand.


----------



## raceandsound (8. September 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Was findet ihr ist das schönste Auto aller Zeiten?
> Ich finde ja der Lamborghini Miura SV von 1966 ist das schönste Auto, dass je gebaut wurde... Die Karosserie ist von Bertone entworfen, also dem Designer der auch den Countach und den Lancia Stratos, der Rallyelegende schlechthin, entworfen hat. ich wage es zu behaupten, dass die Karosserie vom Miura deutlich schöner, deutlich hochwertiger und vor allem steckt deutlich mehr geistige Gedankengänge und Ingineurs bzw. Künstlertum darin, als in den meisten Kunstwerken unserer Zeit...
> Das ist wieder mal meine eigene Meinung...



BMW E9 3.0 CSi


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (8. September 2014)

hahaha der e9 ist deiner oder? Naja der db5 ist nicht soo schön... Der DB4 wurde übrigens auch von Bertone gestylt


----------



## watercooled (8. September 2014)

Der E9 ist ein alter 6er.
Kann auch der DB4 gewesen sein ... Meine den aus den James Bond Film.
Im Nachbar Ort hat einer einen. Wunderschönes Auto.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2014)

Der pupulärste dürfte der DB5 sein, die anderen (außer 9) hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dann mach ihn erstmal fertig, und wenn du dann viele, viele äußerst *hier abwertendes Adjektiv einfügen* Parklücken gemeistert hast, sprechen wir uns nochmal.
> Bei mir vor der Tür gibt es, wenn man Abends Glück hat, 1-2 Parklücken, in die mein Auto gerade so noch reinpasst. Da reicht es auch nicht *relativ* genau zu wissen wie viel Platz man hat.
> Der Klassiker ist dann am nächsten Tag, dass sich jemand 10cm an dein Heck stellt, und du nach vorn noch 30cm Platz hast, ist ein super Spaß zum frühen Morgen.
> Und genau für solche Situationen sind Parkpiepser (ich habe NOCH keine) ideal.
> ...



Auch mit Pieper weißt du nicht zu 100% wie viel Platz du hast. Wenn ich so zugeparkt werden würde, würde ich einfach die anderen Abschleppen lassen.


R34 GTR


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> BMW E9 3.0 CSi


 
Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben 
Dazu kommt bei mir noch E24 635CSi und der 2002 Turbo


----------



## Beam39 (8. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses scheiß gepiepse auch richtig nervig, frag mich wer da für noch extra bezahlt. Die Abmaße vom Auto sollte man auch so kennen.


 
Wie oft haste denn schon mit und ohne eingeparkt dass du sowas beurteilen kannst? Du hast - oh wunder - noch nicht mal nen Lappen also kannst du sowas auch nicht beurteilen, heißt also wieder Ball flach halten, kleiner. 

Was soll an Sensoren falsch oder gar nervig sein? Vorne brauch ich sie nicht weil ich alles im vollen Winkel sehe, aber hinten möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen da man so den Raum komplett ausnutzen kann, durch die Spiegel ist das alles nix anderes als ungenaues geschätze. Ich kann zwar auch wunderbar ohne parken, der Z4 hat auch keine, aber trotzdem ist es mir mit lieber.


----------



## Hitman-47 (8. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Auch mit Pieper weißt du nicht zu 100% wie viel Platz du hast.


 
Aber noch eher als ohne 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn ich so zugeparkt werden würde, würde ich einfach die anderen Abschleppen lassen.



Das sagt sich jetzt so einfach, aber ganz ehrlich, hast du noch Bock bevor du losfährst noch ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde zu warten bis Polizei/Ordnungsamt kommt und dann der Abschleppdienst da ist? Ist terminlich meist einfach nicht drin, und selbst wenn es drin wäre, da park ich doch lieber in 13 Zügen aus bevor ich mir ne Stunde die Beine in Bauch stehe.


----------



## fatlace (8. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was soll an Sensoren falsch oder gar nervig sein? Vorne brauch ich sie nicht weil ich alles im vollen Winkel sehe, aber hinten möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen da man so den Raum komplett ausnutzen kann, durch die Spiegel ist das alles nix anderes als ungenaues geschätze. Ich kann zwar auch wunderbar ohne parken, der Z4 hat auch keine, aber trotzdem ist es mir mit lieber.


 
Seh ich genauso
zum rückwärts einparken sind die dinger super.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (8. September 2014)

Kann es sein, dass sehr viele PCGH Forum-Mitglieder BMW-Fahrer sind ? Ich meine ja nur... schaut euch mal die Posts und dazu passenden Profilfotos an


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Das sagt sich jetzt so einfach, aber ganz ehrlich, hast du noch Bock bevor du losfährst noch ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde zu warten bis Polizei/Ordnungsamt kommt und dann der Abschleppdienst da ist? Ist terminlich meist einfach nicht drin, und selbst wenn es drin wäre, da park ich doch lieber in 13 Zügen aus bevor ich mir ne Stunde die Beine in Bauch stehe.


 
Kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe ne Garage. 

Man sollte einfach ne LED Anzeige nur nehmen, oder einen anderen Ton, der nicht so hoch sondern tiefer und leiser. Zumal sehen die Dinger in der Heckschürze total ******* aus. Ausserdem wird man unvorsichtiger mit Piepern, fährst du dann mal ein Auto ohne und wartest aufs piepen fährste ganz schnell wo gegen.


----------



## dsdenni (8. September 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sehr viele PCGH Forum-Mitglieder BMW-Fahrer sind ? Ich meine ja nur... schaut euch mal die Posts und dazu passenden Profilfotos an



Joa, stimmt schon  

Mr C King 
Fatlace und noch paar andere, deren Name ich vergessen habe :0


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2014)

Diese Rückfahrhilfen sind total nervig. Kann aber auch sein das ich deutlich mehr einparke und auf engem Raum rangiere als der normale Autofahrer (min. 10 mal einparken pro Tag) und die deswegen nicht brauche. Wenn man was tiefes hinterm Auto hat und nicht die Spiegel verstellen möchte einfach Tür auf oder Fenster runter. Dann kann man auch vernünftig einparken. Selbst mit ner langen S-Klasse oder nem Sprinter extra lang ist das eigentlich kein Thema bis auf 10cm an ein Hinternis hinter einem ranzufahren. Dichter fahre ich normalerweise nie, außer wenn es sein muss.


----------



## XE85 (8. September 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Was findet ihr ist das schönste Auto aller Zeiten?



Ferrari F50, BMW E24 und E31 wären da meine Favs.


----------



## raceandsound (8. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben
> Dazu kommt bei mir noch E24 635CSi und der 2002 Turbo


 
E9 what else? ^^

Für die, die den E9 nicht kennen sollten, habe ich ein Bild angehängt.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2014)

Sieht geil aus, aber ich steh nicht so auf Europäische, zu "normal".


----------



## raceandsound (8. September 2014)

Z32 300ZX war sehr lange mein Favorit!
Aber den nächsten Japaner den ich mir anlachen werde, wird ein Datsun 510 SSS.

Der wird dann mein kleiner Streetfighter...SR20VE, Einzeldrossel mit Hayabusatrichter, Sperre und gib ihm...^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2014)

Der perfekte E9 sieht für mich so aus: http://grandnostalgic.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/5949825606_32f0d86dc9_o.jpg

Und ein Auto hab ich noch vergessen: http://www.carsfotodb.com/uploads/volkswagen/volkswagen-karmann-ghia/volkswagen-karmann-ghia-10.jpg

Und wer kennt dieses Auto: http://autoinjected.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/rs.jpg


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2014)

Irgendein BMW glaub ich


----------



## raceandsound (8. September 2014)

Der Stance Works E9 ist mir zu tief, sieht trotzdem super aus!
Karmann Ghia kann auch sehr nett sein, einer von einem Bekannten von mir, eher die schnelle als optische Variante:
Mexxspeed
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-dKA6tQPnw_rE6NbL_qCXw
Der Stance Works E28 ist a so a Mischkulanz...^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wer kennt dieses Auto: http://autoinjected.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/rs.jpg


 Die Zierleisten sind abgefallen. Und der Kotflügel hat beulen... Sieht so aus wie nen heizer Golf aufm Schrottplatz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Zierleisten sind abgefallen. Und der Kotflügel hat beulen... Sieht so aus wie nen heizer Golf aufm Schrottplatz.


 
Das macht doch gerade den Style aus 

Die BMW Fahrer müssten das Auto eigentlich kennen


----------



## Preisi (8. September 2014)

Ne, kenn (zumindest) ich nicht 
Einer der schönsten Autos sind meiner Meinung nach der BMW 840 (aber nur mit Schaltgetriebe ) und ein schöner Shelby 500GT 2013


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das macht doch gerade den Style aus


 Also ich halte von diesem "Style" mal so rein garnix.  Ich hab auch ne Beule in der Tür... ...willst du mein Auto kaufen? Ich kann auch die Federn abflexen, damit der so tief ist!


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2014)

Mich erinnern die Dinger nur an ne DS(welche wiederum recht schick ist) mit ohne Luft in der Federung.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. September 2014)

Mein Traum wäre ja ein 67er Impala. Fährt einer bei uns in der Ortschaft und ich bin auch schon mitgefahren. Traumhaft. [emoji4]


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses scheiß gepiepse auch richtig nervig, frag mich wer da für noch extra bezahlt. Die Abmaße vom Auto sollte man auch so kennen.


Leute, die zB keine kleinen Kinder überfahren wollen, die auf einmal im toten Winkel hinter dem Auto kauern 
(So fast geschehen vor 2 Wochen bei meinem Onkel)


----------



## killer196 (8. September 2014)

Heute Theorie bestanden 
Als schnellster in hessen seit 1.1. Lol


----------



## Riverna (9. September 2014)

Gestern hat mein Schätzchen neue Nockenwellen verbaut bekommen. Jetzt noch die neuen Einspritzventile rein und es kann zum Abstimmen gehen


----------



## marvinj (9. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Diese Rückfahrhilfen sind total nervig.


Naja, wenn man sein Auto mal länger als ne Woche fährt, dann bekommt man auch die Maße mit, und kommt auch mit einer eingeschränkten Rundumsicht klar. Deshalb sind sie auch total nervig...
Ich fahre zwar noch vorsichtig in Parklücken und co, weil ich natürlich nirgendwo gegenfahen will, aber der tipp mit dem Fenster hilft Leute^^ und ist billiger 

Genauso nervig sind übrigens die Gurtwarner auf den Rücksitzen. Packste da mal ne Tasche drauf, hört es garnicht mehr auf zu piepen, weil Gwicht drauf ist....
Technik ist gut, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben. Nicht alles ist unglaublich hilfreich.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses scheiß gepiepse auch richtig nervig, frag mich wer da für noch extra bezahlt. Die Abmaße vom Auto sollte man auch so kennen.


 Mein Gott. Keinen Führerschein aber über alles Bescheid wissen. Merkst du eigentlich noch was? 
Park mit nem aktuellen Auto mal zügig in ne enge Parklücke ohne Piepser, du brauchst deutlich länger und wahrscheinlich auch mehr Züge, da du nicht so nah ran fährst. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Diese Rückfahrhilfen sind total nervig. Kann aber auch sein das ich deutlich mehr einparke und auf engem Raum rangiere als der normale Autofahrer (min. 10 mal einparken pro Tag) und die deswegen nicht brauche. Wenn man was tiefes hinterm Auto hat und nicht die Spiegel verstellen möchte einfach Tür auf oder Fenster runter. Dann kann man auch vernünftig einparken. Selbst mit ner langen S-Klasse oder nem Sprinter extra lang ist das eigentlich kein Thema bis auf 10cm an ein Hinternis hinter einem ranzufahren. Dichter fahre ich normalerweise nie, außer wenn es sein muss.


 
Haha klar, Piepser sind nervig aber Tür aufreißen und aus dem Auto lehnen ist natürlich super elegant. Vorallem wenns regnet.


----------



## Re4dt (9. September 2014)

Ich habe leider nur hinten Piepser und wünschte hätte diese auch vorne. 
In meinen Augen eins der praktischsten Ausstattung die man für sein Auto dazubuchen/nachrüsten kann. 

Manchmal da wünschte ich das Auto steht so unter Strom das jemand unerwünschtes hinlangt erstmal richtig eine gewischt bekommt. 
Warum klaut/reißt man die Abdeckung fürs Dach-Reeling weg.


----------



## winner961 (9. September 2014)

Riverna was gibts den für Schwachstellen beim 100 NX 2.0 GTi ? 

Oder auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich neuen Tüv brauche ? 

Freue mich über ne Antwort  Vielleicht gibts demnächst einen 100 NX wenn es klappen sollte. Aber es ist noch nicht sicher.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wer kennt dieses Auto: http://autoinjected.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/rs.jpg



Ganz vergessen, wollte das ja noch auflösen 
Rusty's Build Thread [250+ photos] - StanceWorks

Rusty Slammington 

Obwohl der zuletzt quasi schrottreif ist, hat der richtig Style und das Auto zu was ganz besonderem gemacht


----------



## Mosed (9. September 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Genauso nervig sind übrigens die Gurtwarner auf den Rücksitzen. Packste da mal ne Tasche drauf, hört es garnicht mehr auf zu piepen, weil Gwicht drauf ist....


 
Nur liegt der Fehler bei dir. Gepäck hat rein gar nichts auf den Sitzen zu suchen. Außer du schnallst es fest und dann piepst es auch nicht. Gepäck gehört in den Kofferraum oder maximal in den Fußraum.
Wenn du eine Vollbremsung machen musst und es liegt eine Tasche etc auf dem Rücksitz wird diese zu einem gefährlichen Geschoss. 
Ich sehe den Sinn eh nicht. Warum sollte man eine Tasche in den Innenraum legen? 

Klar kann man mit viel Übung sein Auto auch ohne Piepser einigermaßen einschätzen. Aber um auf wenige cm ranfahren zu können muss man schon sehr viel üben und ein gutes räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen haben. Die meisten Autofahrer können ja nicht mal die Breite ihres Fahrzeuges einschätzen, obwohl man da noch die Spiegel zur Hilfe nehmen könnte.


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie empfindlich die Dinger sind (ich hatte das Problem noch nicht) aber abends nach Feierabend fliegt meine Notebooktasche auch auf den Rücksitz. Mag nicht 100%ig richtig sein aber hey, das Ding wiegt vielleicht 1kg.


----------



## aloha84 (9. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie empfindlich die Dinger sind (ich hatte das Problem noch nicht) aber abends nach Feierabend fliegt meine Notebooktasche auch auf den Rücksitz. Mag nicht 100%ig richtig sein aber hey, das Ding wiegt vielleicht 1kg.


 
*Klugscheißmodus an*
1 kg wird bei einer Aufprallgeschwindigkeit von 50km/h zu 96,3 kg! 
*Klugscheißmodus aus*


Quelle: BKF24 - Ladungssicherung - Ladungssicherung - Physik - Mit uns können Sie rechnen


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2014)

Danke mein Freund  Nein, ich weiß ja, dass es nicht ok ist aber manchmal siegt eben die Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## Mosed (9. September 2014)

Der Aufwandsunterschied eine Hecktür oder die Heckklappe zu öffnen ist natürlich äußerst immens.  (ok, je nach Autolänge muss man 1-2 Meter mehr zu Fuß gehen.  )
Oder nutzt du den "bequemen" Weg die Notebooktasche beim Einsteigen erst auf den Schoß zu nehmen und dann mit einer Verrenkung auf die Rückbank zu legen? 
Der Fußraum beim Beifahrer bietet sich ja noch an, da man da etwas beim Einsteigen direkt hinschmeißen/-legen kann, aber hinten?


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> *Klugscheißmodus an*
> 1 kg wird bei einer Aufprallgeschwindigkeit von 50km/h zu 96,3 kg!
> *Klugscheißmodus aus*


 
*oberklugscheißmodus an*

So nen Unsinn habe ich ja noch selten gelesen! Die Wucht hängt von der Beschleunigung ab, nicht von der Geschwindigkeit. Es macht halt nen Unterschied ob man mit 50 in nen Strohballen, ein stehendes Auto oder einen Findling kracht!

*oberklugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Haha klar, Piepser sind nervig aber Tür aufreißen und aus dem Auto lehnen ist natürlich super elegant. Vorallem wenns regnet.


 So oft parke ich nicht im Regen an niedrigen Hinternissen rückwärts ein. Beim normalen einparken braucht man ja nicht aus der Tür zu gucken.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> *oberklugscheißmodus an*
> 
> So nen Unsinn  habe ich ja noch selten gelesen! Die Wucht hängt von der Beschleunigung  ab, nicht von der Geschwindigkeit. Es macht halt nen Unterschied ob man  mit 50 in nen Strohballen, ein stehendes Auto oder einen Findling  kracht!
> 
> *oberklugscheißmodus aus*


 +1

1kg könnte aus 50 km/h auch 100000kg schwer werden, wenn man es schnell genug abbremst. Was aber stimmt das bei einem Unfall selbst eine 1kg schwere volle Cola Flasche einen spielend töten kann, wenn sie auf der Hutablage liegt. Ist ja schon vorgekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2014)

Wer berechnet hier die maximale Wucht von 1KG 

Mythbusters- Rocketsled Destroys Car - YouTube


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. September 2014)

Hutablage? Wenn man bremst geht die aber doch nach vorne?


----------



## Beam39 (9. September 2014)

Schöne ********! Letztes Jahr haben wir das Dach vom Z4 reparieren lassen für 1300€ (!!!) und jetzt geht das beschissene Ding wieder nicht. War heute bei BMW, hab nen Termin bekommen für nen Check der nen ganzen Tag dauert, bin mal gespannt was die mir jetzt als defekt vorlegen.

Er meinte es können wohl irgendwelche Sensoren sein, jemand ne Ahnung was für Sensoren das sind und ob man die auch selbst tauschen kann?


----------



## Hitman-47 (9. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hutablage? Wenn man bremst geht die aber doch nach vorne?


 
Ja, und das ist das Problem, denn die Hutablage ist hinter einem, nämlich zwischen Heckscheibe und Rücksitzbank, du dachtest gerade eher an das Armaturenbrett?


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2014)

@Beam: Bei meinem Ka waren es damals nur die Endschalter die feststellen ob z.B. der Verdeckkasten zu ist. Also Mikroschalter für ein paar Cent. 
Ansonsten ist Verdecksteuerung eigentlich ein einzelnes abgeschlossenes Steuergerät dass die meisten Zustände über den Widerstand an den Antrieben bestimmt. Also vielleicht hilft auch schlicht fetten.

Aber 1300€ sind schon ne Hausnummer. Da kostet ein komplett neues Dach ja kaum mehr.


----------



## watercooled (9. September 2014)

Deshalb finde ich das immer so furchtbar wenn sich jemand Lautsprecher auf die Hutablage baut...


----------



## Beam39 (9. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Beam: Bei meinem Ka waren es damals nur die Endschalter die feststellen ob z.B. der Verdeckkasten zu ist. Also Mikroschalter für ein paar Cent.
> Ansonsten ist Verdecksteuerung eigentlich ein einzelnes abgeschlossenes Steuergerät dass die meisten Zustände über den Widerstand an den Antrieben bestimmt. Also vielleicht hilft auch schlicht fetten.
> 
> Aber 1300€ sind schon ne Hausnummer. Da kostet ein komplett neues Dach ja kaum mehr.


 
Die Sensoren sollen wohl um die 80€ kosten hab ich jetzt herausgefunden, aber um die zu tauschen demontiert BMW wohl das gesamte Dach was Arbeitskosten in Höhe von 600€ verursachen soll.

Und was für ne Hausnummer! Die Hydropumpe kostet 300€, der Kabelbaum 180€ und ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten, der Rest alles Arbeitszeit und wer weiß ob sie den Kabelbaum und die Kleinigkeiten überhaupt getauscht haben..


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Sensoren sollen wohl um die 80€ kosten hab ich jetzt herausgefunden, aber um die zu tauschen demontiert BMW wohl das gesamte Dach was Arbeitskosten in Höhe von 600€ verursachen soll.
> 
> Und was für ne Hausnummer! Die Hydropumpe kostet 300€, der Kabelbaum 180€ und ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten, der Rest alles Arbeitszeit und wer weiß ob sie den Kabelbaum und die Kleinigkeiten überhaupt getauscht haben..


 

Bei den Preis den du bezahlt hast, muessten die ja (fast) alles getauscht haben. Weis man aber nicht, auch wenns verrechnet wurde.
Wenn du jetzt innerhalb kuerzester Zeit wieder einen Defekt vorliegen hast, darfst nochmal loehnen.

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Sensor defekt sein, kann auch eine Leitung davon was haben.
Nutzt du das Dach oft?

Bei mir ein Sensor oder eben Leitung der auf die Beladungshilfe (C70) wirkt defekt.
Dacht funktioniert sonst ohne Probleme, nur ich darf die eine Taste nicht druecken. 
Der Meister wollte den Wagen einen ganzen Tag haben, was ich nicht realisieren konnte. Wird zum Winter hin gemacht.


----------



## Beam39 (10. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei den Preis den du bezahlt hast, muessten die ja (fast) alles getauscht haben. Weis man aber nicht, auch wenns verrechnet wurde.
> Wenn du jetzt innerhalb kuerzester Zeit wieder einen Defekt vorliegen hast, darfst nochmal loehnen.
> 
> Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Sensor defekt sein, kann auch eine Leitung davon was haben.
> ...


 
Es hieß, falls es nochmals die Pumpe seie, dass die Garantie greift aber er halt vermutet dass es einer der Sensoren seie weil die auch desöfteren flöten gehen, möchte den Karren aber halt nen ganzen Tag da haben. Den Termin dafür hat er mir gegen Ende des Monats (!) gegeben, und ich überleg echt ob ich nicht lieber zu nem Bekannten gehe, weil ich nich einsehe denen nochmals 100€ in Rachen zu schmeißen nur damit ich weiß was die Ursache ist. 

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich, wenns die Pumpe sein sollte, am Ende wieder hin und das Fahrzeug trotzdem nen Tag dort lassen damit die selbst wissen worin der Fehler liegt, dann greift die Garantie aber die Diagnose muss trotzdem bezahlt werden. 

Das Fahrzeug wird spätestens im November abgemeldet und steht bis ca. Ostern in der Garage, in der Zeit wird das Dach also auch nicht benutzt. Sonst ausschließlich bei gutem Wetter, also eher mäßig. Die Problematik bei den Hydropumpen ist dass sich da Wasser sammelt und das Teil dann quasi "absäuft". Aber innerhalb eines Jahres der selbe Defekt nochmal? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln aber sollte es tatsächlich sein is das schon nen Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Riverna (10. September 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Riverna was gibts den für Schwachstellen beim 100 NX 2.0 GTi ?
> 
> Oder auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich neuen Tüv brauche ?
> 
> Freue mich über ne Antwort  Vielleicht gibts demnächst einen 100 NX wenn es klappen sollte. Aber es ist noch nicht sicher.


 
Ansich ein sehr solides Auto... 

Die Karosserie rostet halt an allen möglichen Stellen. Darum solltest du auf die Radläufe hinten, Schweller, Schwellerecken, Bremsleuchte in der Heckklappe und an den Domen schauen. Auch mal am Reifen vorbei an den Dom an der Hinterachse fassen und drücken, damit du weißt ob das Radhaus noch fest ist. Ansonstens gehen nur Kleinigkeiten kaputt, die Stoßdämpfer hinten, die Stoßdämpfer der Heckklappe (bei 90% aller NX defekt), die Widerstandskarte vom Gebläse (funktioniert dann nur noch auf Stufe 1 oder 4), sowie Bremsen Hinterachse. Wenn die Bremsen an der Hinterachse stark verrostet sind, klemmt der Bremskraftverteiler an der Hinterachse. Meistens reicht es wenn man ordentlich im Kofferraum rumspringt oder wippt, da fast niemand die Fahrzeuge beladet arbeitet er selten bis nie und die Bremse arbeitet irgendwann nicht mehr richtig. Das war es eigentlich schon, die Bremsen an der Vorderachse kann man auch mal genauer betrachten, weil die sind für das Auto etwas klein und neigen dadurch teilweise zu hohem Verschleiß. 

Ansich eigentlich ein gutes Auto, um was für einen handelt es sich? Also Mobile Anzeige oder so?

Bei mir kommen aktuell auch 4 neue Scheiben, 4 neue Sättel und eben Beläge rein. Der Bremskraftverteiler an der Hinterachse hängt auch und kommt nun neu.


----------



## worco (10. September 2014)

Mein Neuer mal abgelichtet...
Leider unterwegs gewesen, deshalb dreckig ohne Ende und nur mit Handycam und die Sonne passt auch nicht...naja, ich fand den Platz halt schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ihn jetzt seit 5 oder 6 Wochen und 6500km, macht immer noch Spaß und der Verbrauch passt auch


----------



## worco (10. September 2014)

Hm, irgendwie gelingt mir das nicht nen Foto direkt einzustellen, nen Tipp?


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2014)

Kannst im Bilderupload Fenster unten auf Link an Cursorposition einfügen gehen 
Das kannst dann hinschiebt wo dus willst.


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie gelingt mir das nicht nen Foto direkt einzustellen, nen Tipp?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...pload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html#post3156967


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2014)

@*Beam39*, was genau haben die jetzt bei der 1300€ Reparatur denn gemacht?
Das nur die Pumpe einer Garantie/Gewaehrleistung unterliegt finde ich gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit.
Sensonren und Kabelbaeume fuer genau diese Sachen werden doch nicht entworfen, das sie nach kurzer Zeit hops gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> , aber um die zu tauschen demontiert BMW wohl das gesamte Dach was Arbeitskosten in Höhe von 600€ verursachen soll.


Das Dach von  einem  Zweisitzer zu  de/montieren soll 3 Stunden   (schon nen relativ hohen 100€ Stundensatz gerechnet) dauern? Schmusen die mit jeder Schraube oder was?

Generell hab ich den Eindruck ,dass sich die Werkstätten mit Elektronik zum Teil noch ziemlich schwer tun oder das zumindest so berechnen. In der Industrie-Mechatronikerausbildung hatten wir für ne vergleichbare Fehlersuche die in der Autowerkstatt >1 Stunde dauert(oder zumindest abgerechnet wird...) 20 Minuten Zeit bevor das als 6 gewertet  wird.


----------



## Verminaard (10. September 2014)

Wie komplex ist das Dach des Z4?
Kann mir vorstellen, wenn man hier gewisse Dinge beachten muss und nicht einfach wild drauf rumschrauben will, das das seine Zeit dauert.
Hinzu kommt das der Z4 jetzt nicht ganz so haeufig vorkommt und die Arbeiten an einem Dach des Z4 noch weniger oft auftreten. Die Leute werden halt net so wirklich geuebt sein.

VW hatte doch beim Eos auch sehr lange Zeiten bei Dachreparatur eingeplant. Nicht so toll, da die allerersten Ausfuehrungen Probleme mit den Dichtungen hatten, die meist auf Kulanz ausgetauscht wurden. Ich meine, der Gegenwert einer solchen Aktion belief sich auf ueber 2500€.

Will eigentlich ueber so ein Thema gar nicht reden. Der C70 soll angeblich eins der komplexesten Daecher ueberhaupt haben. Wenn da mal was ist


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2014)

Ein Z4 hat afaik nur zwei Dachteile. Nicht drei und rotierende Heckscheibe wie der C70II...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Dach von  einem  Zweisitzer zu  de/montieren soll 3 Stunden   (schon nen relativ hohen 100€ Stundensatz gerechnet) dauern? Schmusen die mit jeder Schraube oder was?
> 
> Generell hab ich den Eindruck ,dass sich die Werkstätten mit Elektronik zum Teil noch ziemlich schwer tun oder das zumindest so berechnen. In der Industrie-Mechatronikerausbildung hatten wir für ne vergleichbare Fehlersuche die in der Autowerkstatt >1 Stunde dauert(oder zumindest abgerechnet wird...) 20 Minuten Zeit bevor das als 6 gewertet  wird.


 
Da hat wohl jemand noch nie ein verdammtes Cabrio auseinander gebaut. Ich wette ein nicht kfzler braucht mehr als 10 Stunden um ein Verdeck komplett zu demontieren und wieder zusammen zu setzen. Davon abgesehen das es hinterher warscheinlich undicht ist und die Spaltmaße nicht mal anstatzweise passen.

Verdeck ist das schlimmste was es am Auto gibt.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (10. September 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> E9 what else? ^^
> 
> Für die, die den E9 nicht kennen sollten, habe ich ein Bild angehängt.




Der e9 mit 3.0er 6 zylinder? Boah hab so einen mal bis ins geht nicht mehr gepimpt gesehen... Sah aber komplett dezent aus, trotz 600 ps


----------



## raceandsound (10. September 2014)

Jo, die gehen original schon recht brav mit ihren 200 Pferden.
Weit entfernter Bekannter hat auch sowas dezentes mit einem S38B36 (E34 M5 Motor) und Kompressor.
Sorgt hin und wieder für Überraschung! ^^


----------



## fatlace (10. September 2014)

E9 und 2002tii absolute traumautos, hoffe ich kann mir den traum irgendwann erfüllen 

Brauch kein dicker motor drin sein, schön oem und dann bei schönem wetter sonntags damit cruisen


----------



## Beam39 (10. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> @*Beam39*, was genau haben die jetzt bei der 1300€ Reparatur denn gemacht?
> Das nur die Pumpe einer Garantie/Gewaehrleistung unterliegt finde ich gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit.
> Sensonren und Kabelbaeume fuer genau diese Sachen werden doch nicht entworfen, das sie nach kurzer Zeit hops gehen.


 
Ich hab die Rechnung grad nicht da, aber die Pumpe lag halt bei 300€, der Kabelbaumsatz bei +-150€. Der Großteil ging natürlich für die Arbeit drauf, ich reich morgen nochmal die komplette Rechnung nach. Is halt tragisch mit diesen Krankheiten.. Werden als solche anerkannt aber abkassiert wird trotzdem, bin wirklich gespannt was bei der Diagnose rauskommt.

Wie Komplex das alles ist kann ich dir wirklich nicht sagen, da ich mich mit Verdecken 0 auskenne. Es mag zwar einfach aussehen kann aber mega komplex sein.



> Das Dach von einem Zweisitzer zu de/montieren soll 3 Stunden



Anscheinend  Wiegesagt, morgen post ich mal die Rechnung.


----------



## raceandsound (11. September 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> E9 und 2002tii absolute traumautos, hoffe ich kann mir den traum irgendwann erfüllen
> 
> Brauch kein dicker motor drin sein, schön oem und dann bei schönem wetter sonntags damit cruisen


 
jo das wäre ein Traum, wird man aber bald zuschlagen müssen, 
weil billiger werden die auch nicht mehr und Rost ist gerade beim E9 ein heikles Thema... 
Ich schätze, daß der Preis für brauchbare 3.0er CSi in den nächsten 5 Jahren auf über 30k kraxeln wird und dann wird es eh schon eng.

Wenn es sowas aus preistechnischen Gründen nicht mehr werden wird, dann werde ich nach meinem 2.ten Favorit suchen:

Maserati Quattroporte IV


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2014)

Wenn ich mir mal einen Oldtimer holen sollte, ist der Datsun 510 mein Favorit. Die Kiste sieht etwas aufgetunt einfach nur bombastisch aus. Leider sind die Teile extrem selten und durfen bestimmt bald auch nicht mehr aus Japan exportiert werden.


----------



## raceandsound (11. September 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Z32 300ZX war sehr lange mein Favorit!
> Aber den nächsten Japaner den ich mir anlachen werde, wird ein Datsun 510 SSS.
> 
> Der wird dann mein kleiner Streetfighter...SR20VE, Einzeldrossel mit Hayabusatrichter, Sperre und gib ihm...^^


 


Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mal einen Oldtimer holen sollte, ist der Datsun 510 mein Favorit. Die Kiste sieht etwas aufgetunt einfach nur bombastisch aus. Leider sind die Teile extrem selten und durfen bestimmt bald auch nicht mehr aus Japan exportiert werden.


 
@Riverna
LoL, hab ich erst vor kurzem mal gepostet hier (siehe oben, selbst zitiert)!
Die Dinger sind zwar schon recht selten, aber Teile gibt es noch wie Sand am Meer und bezüglich optimieren, 
gibt es da fast unendlich viel an Möglichkeiten (SR20DE/DET, SR20VE/VET swap, verstärkte Achsen mit Scheiben vorne/hinten usw.)
Die Rennsemmel ist einfach der Hammer!!!


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2014)

War die letzte Zeit selten hier, war im Urlaub gewesen usw  Aber schön zu sehen das er noch anderen gefällt. 
Letztes Jahr war ich drauf und dran einen zu kaufen, aber er war mir dann doch zu teuer für den recht schlechten Zustand.


----------



## watercooled (11. September 2014)

Eins der schönsten Autos ever. Genauso wie der Datsun 240


----------



## Beam39 (11. September 2014)

Also die Rechnung wie folgt:

EH-Verdeck auf Funktion prüfen    85,80

Hydroagregat für Verdeckantrieb
Aus- und Einbauen/ Ersetzen       372,40

Aggregat                                 294,87

Kabelbaum                                49,18

Rep. Satz 36,08

Öl 17,66

Clip 11,36

Schalliso. 63,45

Abdeckung 2x   82, 46

Fahrzeugtest durchführen inkl.
Fehlerspeicher löschen und Batterie
nachladen                                       46,80

+ MwSt.


Die reine "Arbeit" von BMW hat hier also etwas über 500€ gekostet, und ich glaube nicht dass sie dafür das Verdeck demontiert haben, weil die Pumpe auf der Fahrerseite sitzt.


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2014)

Ziemlich normaler Preis für eine Vetragswerkstatt.
Einzig das Fehlerspeicher löschen und Batterie nachladen haut mit fast 50Euro nicht hin. Fehlerspeicher lesen/löschen kostet normalerweise 10Euro und Batterie nachladen sollte zum Service einer Werkstatt gehören.


----------



## raceandsound (11. September 2014)

@Datsun 510

hui, schau schau, da wird doch nicht einer an einem Nachfolger gearbeitet haben?

2014 Nissan IDx NISMO Concept Photos, Specs and Review - RS


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ziemlich normaler Preis für eine Vetragswerkstatt.
> Einzig das Fehlerspeicher löschen und Batterie nachladen haut mit fast 50Euro nicht hin. Fehlerspeicher lesen/löschen kostet normalerweise 10Euro und Batterie nachladen sollte zum Service einer Werkstatt gehören.


 Das mit den 50 Euro ist absolut gerechtfertigt. Bei Daimler nehmen wir auch für einen Kurztest (quasi Fehlerspeicher aller Steuergeräte lesen und löschen) 40 Euro. So ein Tester der die Werkstatt eine gute 5 stellige Summe im Jahr kostet finanziert sich nicht von alleine.


----------



## Beam39 (11. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das mit den 50 Euro ist absolut gerechtfertigt. Bei Daimler nehmen wir auch für einen Kurztest (quasi Fehlerspeicher aller Steuergeräte lesen und löschen) 40 Euro. So ein Tester der die Werkstatt eine gute 5 stellige Summe im Jahr kostet finanziert sich nicht von alleine.


 
Das sollte in unserm Fall aber inklusive sein, immerhin sind wir da nicht zum Fehlerspeicher auslesen gegangen sondern fürs Dach, da sollte bei soner Rechnung wenigstens sone läppische Auslese und Batterienachladung mit inbegriffen sein.

In Berlin hat mein Kumpel damals als wir bei BMW waren fürs Auslesen und löschen nichts bezahlt, gibt viele die das für nichts machen.


----------



## aloha84 (11. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das sollte in unserm Fall aber inklusive sein, immerhin sind wir da nicht zum Fehlerspeicher auslesen gegangen sondern fürs Dach, da sollte bei soner Rechnung wenigstens sone läppische Auslese und Batterienachladung mit inbegriffen sein.
> 
> In Berlin hat mein Kumpel damals als wir bei BMW waren fürs Auslesen und löschen nichts bezahlt, *gibt viele die das für nichts machen.*


 
Kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das sollte in unserm Fall aber inklusive sein,  immerhin sind wir da nicht zum Fehlerspeicher auslesen gegangen sondern  fürs Dach, da sollte bei soner Rechnung wenigstens sone läppische  Auslese und Batterienachladung mit inbegriffen sein.
> 
> In Berlin  hat mein Kumpel damals als wir bei BMW waren fürs Auslesen und löschen  nichts bezahlt, gibt viele die das für nichts machen.


 Es ist lustig das alle immer verlangen das bei Autowerkstätten alle inklusive sein soll.
Auto waschen
Fehlerspeicher lesen
Innenreinigung
Auto verbringen/Fahrservice
Probefahrt
Batterie laden
Glühlampen ersetzen
bla bla bla...

Dann auf der anderen Seite wird wieder gemeckert das die Werkstätten mitlerweile 120€ pro Stunde nehmen. Das ist sowas von gegensätzlich und dumm. Wir müssen auch Geld verdienen, denn wir arbeiten auch den ganzen Tag.
Ich gehe doch auch nicht in den Supermarkt und kaufe 5 Kisten Getränke und für 100€ Grillfleisch und nehme dann die Brötchen einfach so mit. Das ist ja immerhin nen großer Einkauf, da kann man ja erwarten, dass man nen paar andere Sachen umsonst mitnehmen kann.
Im Kfz Gewerbe ist nur diese bescheuerte Masche aufgekommen alles umsonst anzubieten und es auf den Stundenlohn draufzuhauen. Hört sich immer gut an, wenn es etwas kostenlos gibt.

Wenn ich ein Batterieladegerät an ein Auto anschließe, dann bekomme ich dafür 1-2AW, weil ich für 1-2AW Arbeit mache. Warum steht mir dieses Geld nicht zu? Soll der Tischler etwa das dranschrauben der Griffe an die Schubladen auch nicht berechnen? Das ist ja immerhin auch nur ein bischen Arbeit, dass kann er doch gefälligst umsonst machen.

Alle Arbeiten die gemacht werden, müssen auch irgendwie bezahlt werden. Wenn das Auto umsonst gewaschen wird, dann passiert das nicht durch Sklaven, die wir hinten in der Werkstatt angekettet haben. Das machen Menschen, die etwas verdienen wollen, genau wie jeder andere auch.

Ich find diese ganze umsonst Zeugs total bescheuert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. September 2014)

Man erwartet ja auch nicht das eine Batterie aufgeladen wird oder das Auto gewaschen wird. Sollen sie son quatsch den man selber machen kann weglassen, dann regt sich auch keiner auf. Warscheinlich putzen die in der Werkstat das Auto noch mit Kratzbürsten, einmal schnell durch die Waschanlage... Da kann man eher den eine Rechnung für die Lackschäden austellen. Lack gehört vernünftig gepflegt und nich durch de Waschstraße geschoben. 
Diese Arbeiten erledigen doch eh meist die kostenlosen Praktikanten, gibt ja genug die ein Praktikum in der Werkstatt machen wollen.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. September 2014)

Leider ist es aber die Wahrheit das es hier und da an Gutem Service Mangelt.
Hab mal mein Auto zum Lackieren gebeben, ich hab es Pik sauber gebracht (damit man auch die lackschäden sieht ect)
und ich bekomme mein Auto nach einer Lackierung in einem Zustand zurück das ich nur kotzen kann. 
Staubig wie hunt, innen und außen, und Dreckig bis ins geht nicht mehr hinen. 

Mein Auto stand damals 4 Wochen in der Werkstatt, der Lackierer hat 2 mal hintereinander das Frisch lackierte teil bis auf die Grundierung zerkrazt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2014)

Eine Werkstatt sollte eben das Eine oder das Andere Abrechnungsmodell nutzen. Wenn aber eine Werkstatt einen Stundenlohn auf "Inklusivleistungsniveau" verlangt und dann jeden Pups einzeln abrechnet ist es in Summe immer noch Wucher. Mal zum Vergleich: Wenn ich einem OEM eine Ingenieurstunde berechne kostet die unter 100€.


----------



## fatlace (11. September 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/ZedPerform...9519/564624920309595/?type=1&relevant_count=1 

hatte gestern ein cooles erlebnis, war mit meiner Freundin eis essen und hab mein auto an der strasse geparkt.
Stand dann ein leicht modifizierter 1er neben meinem wagen und hat sich den die ganze zeit angeguckt und dabei den ganzen verkehr aufgehalten

hab da übrigens jetzt noch ein paar spurplatten dran geschraubt, Vorne 3mm und hinten 5mm, nächste woche gehts dann zum tüv und alles wird eingetragen


----------



## Klutten (11. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Man erwartet ja auch nicht das eine Batterie aufgeladen wird oder das Auto gewaschen wird. Sollen sie son quatsch den man selber machen kann weglassen, dann regt sich auch keiner auf. ...


 
Moderne Autos kann man während einer Reparatur, wo auch die Zündung an einem bestimmten Punkt an sein muss, oft nur 15-30 Minuten stehen lassen, bevor die Batterie auf einem zu niedrigen Level für alles andere ist. Versorgungsspannung ist daher Pflicht, gerade, wenn man an Steuergeräten fummelt und Funktionen anlernt oder Speicher löscht. Strom und Ladegerät sind nicht kostenlos ...



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Diese Arbeiten erledigen doch eh meist die kostenlosen Praktikanten, gibt ja genug die ein Praktikum in der Werkstatt machen wollen.



...und Praktikanten verursachen in einer Werkstatt mehr Arbeit, als sie schlussendlich erledigen. Die kannst du also gerne aus so einer Rechnung herauslassen. Zudem sehe ich in Werkstätten oft nur 1-2x im Jahr Praktikanten, die 1-3 Wochen absolvieren. Bleiben von den üblichen 52 Wochen noch eine Menge übrig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Moderne Autos kann man während einer Reparatur, wo auch die Zündung an einem bestimmten Punkt an sein muss, oft nur 15-30 Minuten stehen lassen, bevor die Batterie auf einem zu niedrigen Level für alles andere ist. Versorgungsspannung ist daher Pflicht, gerade, wenn man an Steuergeräten fummelt und Funktionen anlernt oder Speicher löscht. Strom und Ladegerät sind nicht kostenlos ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...und Praktikanten verursachen in einer Werkstatt mehr Arbeit, als sie schlussendlich erledigen. Die kannst du also gerne aus so einer Rechnung herauslassen. Zudem sehe ich in Werkstätten oft nur 1-2x im Jahr Praktikanten, die 1-3 Wochen absolvieren. Bleiben von den üblichen 52 Wochen noch eine Menge übrig.


 Kann man so unterschreiben.

Grade bei modernen Autos sind 40-60A auf Zündung keine Seltenheit... Und das mit allen Verbrauchern aus, die man so abstellen kann. Ich brauche bei fast jeder Diagnose wo der Motor nicht läuft ein Ladegerät. Und so ein Ladegerät was mindestens 60A liefert bekommt man auch nicht unter 1000€, auch nicht im Zubehör.


----------



## Klutten (11. September 2014)

Bei meinem E61 haben wir beim letzten Codieren der Sportautomatik auch fast 50A auf dem Ladegerät gehabt. Wer da nicht passend Strom in den Speicher schiebt, braucht sich über defekte Steuergeräte nicht beschweren. Aktuelle Modelle sollen angeblich noch gieriger bei der Stromaufnahme sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. September 2014)

Als ob. Ich kenne welche die hatten ein ganzes Jahr Praktikum, zwar immer nur 1-2 Tage die Woche, aber viele länger als eine Woche. Gibt ja oft auch welche die machen ewig Praktikas in der Hoffnung sie finden dann besser einen Job. Da wo ich Praktikum gemacht habe waren immer 2-3 Praktikanten da, die alles mögliche machen mussten. 

Wenn sie wärend der Arbeit die Batterie leer machen müssen sie sie auch laden, aber das können sie mMn nicht berechnen. Das ist dann ihr Arbeitswerkzeug sozusagen, was sie zum arbeiten benötigen. Man berechnet ja auch nicht die kosten für den Schraubenzieher oder die Hebebühne. Bissl Strom für sone Batterie kostet nüscht und das Ladegerät auch bedeutend weniger als eine Hebebühne. Vielleicht findet man ja bald noch die Reinigung der Arbeitskleidung auf der Rechnung. 
Das sind einfach sachen wie Bearbeitungskosten bei Bestellungen etc. einfach unnötig. Man sucht immer wieder nur nach neuen Einnahmemöglichkeiten.


----------



## Klutten (11. September 2014)

Wenn du meinst, dass man das alles nicht bezahlen muss, dann schlüssele doch mal einen Stundenlohn von 80-160€ auf. Da sind schlussendlich alle Betriebsmittel mit inbegriffen.

Nach neuen Einnahmequellen sucht da nicht unbedingt jeder, es wird eben nur ein vollständiger Vorgang kalkuliert, welcher bezahlt werden will. Pakete packen sich auch nicht alleine, weshalb das heute Versandpauschale und nicht mehr nur Porto heißt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2014)

Wenn man Meister Teil 2 macht, dann kann man super mal durchrechnen ab welchem Stundenlohn eine Werkstatt Gewinn macht. Mit 40€ die Stunde überlebt deine Firma nur einen Monat und macht dann pleite. Maschinenkostenrechnung, Abschreibungen, laufende Kosten, fix Kosten, variable Kosten, wie ich es gehasst hab.  Zum Glück hab ichs hinter mir...


----------



## Zappaesk (11. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn sie wärend der Arbeit die Batterie leer machen müssen sie sie auch laden, aber das können sie mMn nicht berechnen. Das ist dann ihr Arbeitswerkzeug sozusagen, was sie zum arbeiten benötigen. Man berechnet ja auch nicht die kosten für den Schraubenzieher oder die Hebebühne. Bissl Strom für sone Batterie kostet nüscht und das Ladegerät auch bedeutend weniger als eine Hebebühne. Vielleicht findet man ja bald noch die Reinigung der Arbeitskleidung auf der Rechnung.
> Das sind einfach sachen wie Bearbeitungskosten bei Bestellungen etc. einfach unnötig. Man sucht immer wieder nur nach neuen Einnahmemöglichkeiten.



Wie naiv kann man denn sein? Der Kunde muss natürlich alles was du da aufgezählt hast zahlen! Wer soll das denn sonst tun?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie naiv kann man denn sein? Der Kunde muss natürlich alles was du da aufgezählt hast zahlen! Wer soll das denn sonst tun?


 Er denkt vielleicht das wir Geld mit zur Arbeit bringen und unser einenes Werkzeug und unsere Arbeitsklamotten werden von Omi genäht und gewaschen.


----------



## Beam39 (11. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist lustig das alle immer verlangen das bei Autowerkstätten alle inklusive sein soll.
> Auto waschen
> Fehlerspeicher lesen
> Innenreinigung
> ...


 
Ich will von niemandem was geschenkt haben, ist und war noch nie mein Anspruch. Ich will auch nicht das mein Fahrzeug gewaschen oder gesaugt wird. Ich bin dort hingegangen mit einem Problem welches gefixt werden sollte. Was ich erwarte ist das mir *kompetent* geholfen wird, und das ist all zu oft in Vertragswerkstätten *nicht* der Fall. Da werden teilweise total belanglose Dinge für viel Geld veranschlagt, das is ein Witz!

Wenns den armen Vertragswerkstätten so schlecht geht frage ich mich wie ein Bekannter sich über Wasser hält obwohl er in seiner Werkstatt deutlich günstiger und ordentlicher arbeitet und viele Dinge wie Fehlerspeicher auslesen etc. umsonst bzw. fürn Appel und nen Ei macht.

Der hat sich vor 2 Jahren nen neue Werkstatt von Grund auf bauen lassen weil sein alter Platz zu klein geworden ist. Seine aktuelle Werkstatt besitzt 8 Hebebühnen und selbst jetzt ist er völlig ausgelastet.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. September 2014)

Ich meinte damit nicht das das nicht bezahlt werden muss, is doch logisch. Aber warum sind alle anderen Arbeitsmittel mit dem Stundenlohn gedeckt ? Finde ich sinnlos das man Batterieaufladung extra zählt. Bald zählt man alles extra und macht doppelt so viel gewinn. Gesamtpakete sind meist billiger als einzelne kosten aufgeteilt. Ich bin jedenfalls weiter der Meinung das alles vom Stundenlohn gedeckt ist. Als ob Batterie aufladen nun so ein hoher extra Kosten faktor der extrem viel benötigt ist und nicht dazugehört. 50 Euro für Batterie aufladen ist einfach lächerlich. berechnet man das mal auf 20 Fahrzeuge pro Tag auf 6 Werktage die Woche und 50 Wochen im Jahr, 2 habe ich mal wegen Urlaub oder sonstewas aussen vor gelassen, sind das 15.000. Davon sind ja wohl mal mindestens 10k Gewinn. Macht man das nun mit Werkzeug und Hebebühnen und Saubermachen etc. auch so kommt schnell mehr zusammen.


----------



## Klutten (11. September 2014)

Richtig lesen...



> Fahrzeugtest durchführen inkl.
> Fehlerspeicher löschen und Batterie
> nachladen 46,80



Das sind 55,69€ Brutto. Ziehst du da den üblichen BMW-Satz für das Löschen des Fehlerspeichers (~50€) ab, bleibt nur noch ein geringer Teil an Nebenkosten in dieser Rechnungsposition übrig. Niemand hat von "nur" Batterie laden gesprochen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. September 2014)

Für den Fehlerspeicher auslesen und löschen fahre ich immer zum Codierer.
Und die Apothekenpreise für Öl zahle ich schon lange nicht mehr. 
Wenn der Händler über 20€ für einen Liter der 5W30 Suppe nimmt, ist das nicht gerechtfertigt.
Wenn ich mir das Öl selbst organisiere, zahle ich pro Liter Mobil 1 0W40 6,90€.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch... Mein 2002er Golf hat nun 190.000km drauf und langsam macht die Kupplung Schwierigkeiten (trennt teilweise nicht mehr richtig - beim Einlegen anner Ampel nen kleines "bocken", Rückwärtsgang will 1 von 10x mit leichtem Zwischengas eingelegt werden). Dazu ist der Spurstangenkopf rechts dran (das ist das *Klonk* von neulich ). Stoßdämpfer hinten halten wohl auch nicht merh ewig. Hydrostößel rasseln minimal, das aber schon recht lange . Würdet ihr die Kupplung noch machen lassen? HU hat er 06/14 neu bekommen noch, Abgaswerte waren teils viel besser als "soll". Ölverbrauch liegt bei <0,3l/1000km (und da geht vermutlich das meiste von an der Dichtung vom Öldruckschalter flöten).


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2014)

Wirtschaftlich wahrscheinlich eigentlich ein Totalschaden, aber wenn die Reparaturkosten überschaubar sind vielleicht doch die bessere Lösung als ein unbekannter Gebrauchter für das entsprechende Geld.
-> Machen lassen wenn nicht ein paar tausender für ein garantiert besseres Auto bereit liegen.


----------



## fatlace (11. September 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wen du selber schrauben kannst würde es sich lohnen.
Teile für das modell kriegste ja hinterher geschmissen.
Stoßdämpfer und spurstangenkopf sollten mit etwas handwerklichen können leicht gemacht sein.
Kupplung wäre ein etwas größerer aufwand, aber wen du z.b. Ein paar schrauber kollegen kennst mit hebebühne würde ich das auch selbst in angriff nehmen.
Alles in einer werkstatt machen lassen würde vermutlich wirklich den wert des wagens übersteigen.


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2014)

Ich würde es machen lassen, eventuell findest du jemand der das so macht. Dann musst du nicht den teuren Stundenlohn in einer Werkstatt bezahlen. Wobei du da halt Garantie und Co hättest.


----------



## Captn (12. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich will von niemandem was geschenkt haben, ist und war noch nie mein Anspruch. Ich will auch nicht das mein Fahrzeug gewaschen oder gesaugt wird. Ich bin dort hingegangen mit einem Problem welches gefixt werden sollte. Was ich erwarte ist das mir *kompetent* geholfen wird, und das ist all zu oft in Vertragswerkstätten *nicht* der Fall. Da werden teilweise total belanglose Dinge für viel Geld veranschlagt, das is ein Witz.



Seit dem wir jetzt umgezogen sind, müssen wir immer nach irgendwelchen Aufträgen arbeiten, auf denen so allerhand Schwachsinn draufsteht (vorher haben wir auch ohne diese Aufträge super gearbeitet, deshalb versteh ich das nicht, kostet eh bloß Zeit den Quatsch zu lesen). Auf dem einen Stand dann letztens, dass für jeweils 10€ irgendwas poliert werden sollte, was nicht einmal lackiert wurde. Da seh ich den Sinn irgendwo nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. September 2014)

Jemand Interesse? Gerade inner Zeitung gesehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (12. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alle Arbeiten die gemacht werden, müssen auch irgendwie bezahlt werden.



Das ist völlig richtig, der springende Punkt ist aber: es muss vorher vereinbart worden sein. Wenn die Werkstätte das Auto wäscht, Innenraum reinigt, Fehlerspeicher löscht, etc. ohne das der Kunde gesagt das sie das tun sollen (oder der Kunde explizit darauf hingewiesen wird das es gemacht wird und das es etwas kostet), dann dürfen sie diese Punkte nicht einfach auf die Rechnung schreiben und etwas dafür verlangen.


----------



## roadgecko (12. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hmmm da hilft auch keine Anti quitsch Paste
> 
> Kunde  steht in der Werkstatt und sagt das er seine Bremsen erneuert hat diese  aber immer noch quatschen. Man soll doch bitte mal nachsehen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig richtig, der springende Punkt ist aber: es muss vorher vereinbart worden sein. Wenn die Werkstätte das Auto wäscht, Innenraum reinigt, Fehlerspeicher löscht, etc. ohne das der Kunde gesagt das sie das tun sollen (oder der Kunde explizit darauf hingewiesen wird das es gemacht wird und das es etwas kostet), dann dürfen sie diese Punkte nicht einfach auf die Rechnung schreiben und etwas dafür verlangen.


Das Auto wird auch nur nach Absprache gewaschen. Niemand zieht das so durch die Wäsche. Und Fehlerspiecher löschen gehört zu so einer Reparatur am Dach nunmal mit zum Arbeitsumfang. Ohne gehts nicht. Es werden nur halt alle Arbeiten einzeln aufgeschlüsselt. Wenn ich einen Motor tausche dann stehen auf der Rechnung um die 10-20 Arbeitspositionen und nicht nur eine. Da kann man dann genau nachvollziehen, was gemacht wurde.





roadgecko schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Hab ich schon live gesehen. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zwischendurch... Mein 2002er Golf  hat nun 190.000km drauf und langsam macht die Kupplung Schwierigkeiten  (trennt teilweise nicht mehr richtig - beim Einlegen anner Ampel nen  kleines "bocken", Rückwärtsgang will 1 von 10x mit leichtem Zwischengas  eingelegt werden). Dazu ist der Spurstangenkopf rechts dran (das ist das  *Klonk* von neulich ). Stoßdämpfer hinten halten wohl auch nicht merh  ewig. Hydrostößel rasseln minimal, das aber schon recht lange .  Würdet ihr die Kupplung noch machen lassen? HU hat er 06/14 neu  bekommen noch, Abgaswerte waren teils viel besser als "soll".  Ölverbrauch liegt bei <0,3l/1000km (und da geht vermutlich das meiste  von an der Dichtung vom Öldruckschalter flöten).


 Ganz schwierige Sache.  Legst du den Rückwärtsgang wärend des fahrens ein? Bei VW ist der doch nicht synchronisiert, das würde ich sein lassen.  Bei Daimler haben wir schräg verzahnte Rückwärtsgange mit Synchro, die kann man auch beim rollen einlegen.

Ich würde den so weggeben wie der ist. 190000 ist nicht ohne. Dann lieber das Geld für die Reparaturen in einen Neuen stecken, da ist es besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Beam39 (12. September 2014)

Spart definitv Bremsbelag 



> Das Auto wird auch nur nach Absprache gewaschen. Niemand zieht das so durch die Wäsche.



Als bei meinem 5er die Scheibe damals gewechselt wurde haben sie den auch durch die Waschstraße gejagt ohne mich zu fragen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Als bei meinem 5er die Scheibe damals gewechselt wurde haben sie den auch durch die Waschstraße gejagt ohne mich zu fragen.


 Das ist dann aber der Fehler der Werkstatt. Wenn ich meinen zu Audi bringe oder bei uns in der Firma wird immer gefragt.


----------



## Klutten (12. September 2014)

Da braut jede Werkstatt oder Niederlassung wohl ein eigenes Süppchen.

Als ich meinen Wagen letzte Woche vom Bremsflüssigkeitsservice (was ein Wort) abgeholt habe, stand auf der Rechnung auch "Fahrzeugwäsche kostenlos, Fahrzeug ausgesaugt und Frontscheibe gereinigt". Ob da wirklich was gereinigt wurde, kann ich nicht feststellen, da ich mein Auto immer klinisch rein abgebe.

Preislich kann ich aber nicht klagen. Insgesamt hat der Wechsel der Bremsflüssigkeit nur ~65€ gekostet. So teuer sind unsere Premium-Werkstätten also bei Standardarbeiten nicht.


----------



## watercooled (12. September 2014)

Bei mir war der Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel neulich bei 45€. Allerdings in einer freien.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2014)

Tja es hat sich halt so festgesetzt das die Vertragswerkstätten unbezahlbar teuer sein. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel neulich bei 45€. Allerdings in einer freien.


 Auf nen 5er kommt auch ein wenig mehr Bremsflüssigkeit und dein Auto wurde sicher nicht gewaschen.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2014)

Bei mir kostet Freie- und Vertragswerkstatt quasi gleich. Nur ist die Vertragswerkstatt 20km weg und die Freie direkt um die Ecke.


----------



## Beam39 (13. September 2014)

Sauber, bin grad volle Rotze über ne Kompressorabdeckung von nem Autotransporter gefahren. Der Kerl stand auf der entgegengesetzten Richtung. Bin mal gespannt ob an meinem unten irgendwas ist, glaubs aber eher nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2014)

Ma, in jedem Berufsstand gibts Idioten: Vor zwei Jahren nen Ford Fiesta von nem Händler gekauft der Ölwechsel auch noch gemacht hat, heute wollten wir Ölwechsel machen und kriegen den Ölfilter nicht auf, mussten uns dann ne große Zange leihen mit der wir reinkamen weil die Wasserrohrzange zu groß war.
30 cm lang und man musst immer noch reißen wie ein Ochse.

Und was war?
Dichtung nicht eingeölt und angezogen wie Sau...


----------



## EnergyCross (13. September 2014)

HeyHo, ganz kurze frage zu den Achslasten:


 in meinem Fahrzeugschein steht bei 7.1 - 1030 und 7.2 - 770.
 dann brauche ich dieses Fahrwerk mit 1001-1080/770 ... richtig?


KW automotive GmbH - Gewindefahrwerke, Rennsportfahrwerke, Sportfedern - KW DDC - Plug & Play Gewindefahrwerk inox


 momentan gibts 300 euro auf die KW DDC Fahrwerke und das wär dann genau der Zeitpunkt für mich 
 die 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit nehm ich gerne in Kauf


Auto ist ein Scirocco 3 2.0 TDI 140 PS


----------



## keinnick (14. September 2014)

Ja, das scheint das richtige Fahrwerk zu sein. Im Zweifel sollest Du vorher da aber noch mal anrufen oder eine Mail schicken und Dir das bestätigen lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. September 2014)

Gerade noch den Nachfolger vom 5er bestellt. Wird ein Mercedes S205 250BlueTEC werden 
Nach nun schon zwei 5ern gibt es mal was anderes.

Sonderausstattung wie folgt:



Spoiler




43,2 cm  Leichtmetallräder im 5-Doppelspeichen-Design himalayagrau lackiert (R48)

7G-TRONIC PLUS (Serie bei C250 BlueTEC, C250) (427)

AGILITY CONTROL Fahrwerk mit selektivem Dämpfungssystem und Tieferlegung (Serie bei P15,
AVANTGARDE Exterieur ) (677)

AGILITY SELECT zur Auswahl der verschiedenen Fahrprogramme (B59)

Ambientebeleuchtung (877)

Anhängevorrichtung mit ESP und elektrischer Entriegelung (550)

Ausstattungslinie AVANTGARDE Exterieur (mögliche Fahrwerke: 677-Serie, optionale Fahrwerke:
485, 486, 483) (P15)

Burmester Surround-Soundsystem (810)

Business-Paket PLUS (inkl. Audio 20 CD, Code 522, Garmin MAP PILOT inkl. Vorrüstung, Code
357+355, Aktiver Park-Assistent inkl.PARKTRONIC, Code 235, Sitzheizung, Code 873, Kraftstoff-
/SRC-Tank mit größerem Volumen Code 916/U85, LED High Performance-Scheinwerfer, Code 632,
Scheibenwischer mit Regensensor, Code 345, Sitzkomfort-Paket, Code P65) (20P)

Dachreling in poliertem Aluminium (725)

EASY-PACK Heckklappe (890)

Fußmatten Velours (U12)

Innenhimmel Stoff schwarz (51U)

Interieur AVANTGARDE (P14)

KEYLESS-GO Start-Funktion (893)

Klimatisierungsautomatik THERMATIC mit 2 Klimazonen (Serienausstattung, außer bei C180T,
C180BlueTEC T) (580)

Ledernachbildung ARTICO / Stoff Norwich (AVANTGARDE) Artico/Stoff schwarz - Ledernachbildung
ARTICO / Stoff Norwich (AVANTGARDE) Artico/Stoff schwarz (301)

polarweiß - polarweiß (149)

Remote Online (05U)

Rückfahrkamera mit dynamischen Hilfslinien (218)

Wegfall Typkennzeichen auf Kofferraumdeckel (260)

Wärmedämmend dunkel getöntes Glas (840)

Zierelemente Holz Linde linestructure braun glänzend (H07)


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2014)

Schicker Karren, wie lang darfst auf ihn warten?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Rückfahrkamera mit dynamischen Hilfslinien (218)



Ein imo sehr sehr geiles Feature, durfte ich vor kurzem in ner M-Klasse genießen, gerade wenn man es nicht gewöhnt ist so ein großes Auto zu tagtäglich fahren ist das eine ungemeine Erleichterung beim rückwärts einparken


----------



## dsdenni (14. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gerade noch den Nachfolger vom 5er bestellt. Wird ein Mercedes S205 250BlueTEC werden
> Nach nun schon zwei 5ern gibt es mal was anderes.
> 
> Sonderausstattung wie folgt:
> ...



Habt ihr den 5er verkauft und wieso?


----------



## Beam39 (14. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gerade noch den Nachfolger vom 5er bestellt. Wird ein Mercedes S205 250BlueTEC werden
> Nach nun schon zwei 5ern gibt es mal was anderes.
> 
> Sonderausstattung wie folgt:
> ...



Durfte den schon ein paar mal fahren, ein wirklich sehr schönes Fahrzeug. Ihr werdet den 5er definitv keinesfalls missen. Mercedes macht zur Zeit alles richtig..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. September 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Schicker Karren, wie lang darfst auf ihn warten?


 
Ich denke ca. 2-3Monate. Haben noch keinen Termin bekommen.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Habt ihr den 5er verkauft und wieso?


 
Nee, der 5er war geleast. 
Die C Klasse nun auch wieder, da wir durch das Leasing alle drei Jahre ein neues Auto bekommen können, wo wir, im Vergleich zum Kauf, sehr viel sparen (stark bezuschusst durch den Arbeitgeber meines Vaters).
Und da die jährliche Laufleistung ~50k km entspricht, hätte man beim Privatwagen zu viel Verlust.
Mir sind ja die 20k km die ich jährlich auf den 1er spule schon zu viel 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Durfte den schon ein paar mal fahren, ein wirklich sehr schönes Fahrzeug. Ihr werdet den 5er definitv keinesfalls missen. Mercedes macht zur Zeit alles richtig..


 
Das stimmt. Gegen die alte (nun schon gut angestaubte) C-Klasse sieht die Neue deutlich gelungener aus.


----------



## XE85 (15. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gerade noch den Nachfolger vom 5er bestellt. Wird ein Mercedes S205 250BlueTEC werden



schönes Auto, wäre da nur nicht der Navibildschirm der aussieht wie ein iPad an einer Zubehörhalterung der dort eigentlich nicht hingehört. Leider dürfte das ein allgemeiner Trend werden, bei BMW gehts auch schon in die richtung. 

Mal sehen wie es beim neuen 7er gemacht wird, so oder so ähnlich wird dann auch beim nächsten 5er sein.


----------



## watercooled (15. September 2014)

Erster Tag in der Schule. Da fühle ich mich zuhause.
Endlich bin ich nicht mehr der einzige der schweigt und lauscht wenn da irgendein Auspuff brabbelt


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2014)

Joa der 205 ist nen schönes Auto... ...nur hätte ich beim Motor auf den 642er Mopf gewartet. Ich vermute mal ganz schwer das es den auch wieder geben wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Joa der 205 ist nen schönes Auto... ...nur hätte ich beim Motor auf den 642er Mopf gewartet. Ich vermute mal ganz schwer das es den auch wieder geben wird.


 
Wir mussten nun aber bestellen . 
Haben es schon hingezögert, da wir noch auf den Passat B8 warten wollten.


----------



## watercooled (15. September 2014)

Saß bis jetzt nur einmal in einem 205er, zumindest hinten ist der mMn sehr eng.


----------



## Beam39 (15. September 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> schönes Auto, wäre da nur nicht der Navibildschirm der aussieht wie ein iPad an einer Zubehörhalterung der dort eigentlich nicht hingehört. Leider dürfte das ein allgemeiner Trend werden, bei BMW gehts auch schon in die richtung.
> 
> Mal sehen wie es beim neuen 7er gemacht wird, so oder so ähnlich wird dann auch beim nächsten 5er sein.



Unfassbar hässlich sind diese Navis - in der Tat. Passt überhaupt nicht in den sonst sehr eleganten Innenraum, ich weiß nich was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Es sieht ja nichmal aus wie nen iPad sondern wie son Nanjang 25€ Navi..


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2014)

Bilder vom Wochenende, bin mit der Spiegelreflexkamera aber ein totaler Anfänger.


----------



## fatlace (16. September 2014)

Bin zwar auch nur ein blutiger anfänger aber der bildausschnitt im zweiten bild ist unvorteilhaft, und würde zuerst auch nicht mit nachtbildern anfangen


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2014)

Um fast die Front abzusäbeln brauchst du keine DSLR, da reicht auch nen Handy . Nein im Ernst: Wenn die Basics mit ner Billigknipse nicht sitzen, dann bringt auch ne DSLR nix. 
Dafür kann ich aber nicht so gut an Autos basteln - nimms mir also nicht übel  .


----------



## Verminaard (16. September 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich aber nicht so gut an Autos basteln - nimms mir also nicht übel  .


 
Ihr koenntet doch so einen Arbeitskreis bilden wo man seine Faehigkeiten dem Gegenueber beibringt 
WinWin fuer euch Beide!


----------



## watercooled (16. September 2014)

Einfach ein schönes Auto dein Willy.


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2014)

Ey kommt schon. Jetzt macht die Bilder nicht schlechter als sie sind.  Ich find sie schon ganz ok, dass sie deutlich unter dem Niveau eines geübten Fotografen sind war mir von Anfang an klar. Aber einige sind meiner Meinung nach echt gut geworden. Die hier z.B:


----------



## fatlace (17. September 2014)

komme gerade vom tüv.
Fahrwerk eingetragen, spurplatten müssen leider raus, hinten beim volleingefederten zustand nur 1mm luft vom reifen zum kotflügel innen


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2014)

Irgendwie ärgere ich mich das ich damals meinen Sunny GTi verkauft habe. Das Teil war schon irgendwie cool und mittlerweile wäre die Halle auch groß genug für ein 6tes Auto.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. September 2014)

schönes Auto...


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2014)

Ich bin ja noch weit vom Führerschein entfernt und hab wenig Ahnung, aber mich würde mal interessieren, wie der Motor vom 370Z so ist, weil ich den Wagen verdammt schön finde. 
In einem Test von einer Autozeitung stand mal, dass der wohl ziemlich müde sei, quasi eher ein Papiertiger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. September 2014)

Obenraus wird der etwas zäh, ist aber V6 typisch.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. September 2014)

Ok, ist also in den Rennspielen doch richtig dargestellt, dass er so ab 6700-7000 nicht mehr so brachial ist. 
Kannst du erklären wodurch das verursacht wird und wie es beim Reihensechser ist? 
Da ist es mir (525 mitgefahren) nicht so aufgefallen, bis kurz vorm roten Bereich.
Vielen Dank fürs erklären


----------



## Mosed (18. September 2014)

Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass ein Reihensechser (vom BMW) in hohen Drehzahlen zäh wird. Die ziehen gut durch.
Jedenfalls ist mir noch nichts derartiges aufgefallen bei Vollgas.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ok, ist also in den Rennspielen doch richtig dargestellt, dass er so ab 6700-7000 nicht mehr so brachial ist.
> Kannst du erklären wodurch das verursacht wird und wie es beim Reihensechser ist?
> Da ist es mir (525 mitgefahren) nicht so aufgefallen, bis kurz vorm roten Bereich.
> Vielen Dank fürs erklären


 
Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.
Klar ist aber, dass der Reihensechszylinder der deutlich ausgewogenere Motor ist und nahezu keine Vibrationen erzeugt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. September 2014)

Das werden warscheinlich nur die Leute beantworten können, die den Motor gebaut haben. Es ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich für Serienmotoren das die kurz vor dem Begrenzer Leistungsverlust haben. Das reduziert die Überdrehzahl beim schalten unter Vollast. Manche Motoren mit viel Schwungmasse gehen beim Schaltvorgang ja locker mal 500 rpm über den Begrenzer. Dann gibt es immer den netten Fehlerspeicher Eintrag "Motordrehzahl zu hoch".


----------



## Brez$$z (18. September 2014)

Man muss ja auch nicht mit aller gewallt das letzte aus dem Motor holen, ich meine wenn es dein Auto ist kann du damit machen was 
du willst, aber ich und ich denke die meisten anderen gehen eher pfleglich mit ihrem eigentum um. 

Die letzten 500 rpm vorm Begrenzer kannst eh bei den meisten Motoren knicken. 
Auch bei Turbos, welcher serien Turbo bringt bei 6500-7000 Umdrehungen noch genug Druck/Luft nach.


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass ein Reihensechser (vom BMW) in hohen Drehzahlen zäh wird. Die ziehen gut durch.
> Jedenfalls ist mir noch nichts derartiges aufgefallen bei Vollgas.



Das kommt dir nur so vor, weil die untenrum schon nix ziehen 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch weit vom Führerschein entfernt und hab wenig Ahnung, aber mich würde mal interessieren, wie der Motor vom 370Z so ist, weil ich den Wagen verdammt schön finde.
> In einem Test von einer Autozeitung stand mal, dass der wohl ziemlich müde sei, quasi eher ein Papiertiger.


 
Die Motoren sind in der tat ziemlich träge für ihre Leistung. Wobei der 350Z mit dem 301PS Motor da noch deutlich bescheidener ist.



Mosed schrieb:


> Die letzten 500 rpm vorm Begrenzer kannst eh bei den meisten Motoren knicken.
> Auch bei Turbos, welcher serien Turbo bringt bei 6500-7000 Umdrehungen noch genug Druck/Luft nach.


 
Gibt auch Sauger Motoren da schaltet das zweite Nockenwellenprofil erst 1000U/Min vorm Begrenzer um. Total Schwachsinnig... darum wird meiner nach dem Mappen einmal bei 4800U/Min Umschalten das zweite bei 5400U/Min und Drehzahlbegrenzer dann bei 8800U/Min. Mein Serien 2L Motor dreht dank überarbeiteter Zündung und Auspuffanlage bis in den Begrenzer ohne spürbaren Verlust. Aber auf dem Prüfstand hat er totzdem ab 7000U/Min Leistungsverlust.


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2014)

Hallo Jungs kann mir einer sagen wo ich gescheite reparaturanleitungen finde für nen Opel Astra H 2004?
Muss die Axialgelenke wechseln (Spurstangen)

Oder gute Bücher? Früher gab's sowas wie So wirds gemacht oder so ähnlich. 
...


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. September 2014)

Werkstattbuch besorgen?
Die gibts normal alle inner Bucht oder irgendwo.


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2014)

Was heisst Werkstattbuch?

 Also sowas was in einer Opelwerkstatt bereitliegt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Die letzten 500 rpm vorm Begrenzer kannst eh bei den meisten Motoren knicken.
> Auch bei Turbos, welcher serien Turbo bringt bei 6500-7000 Umdrehungen noch genug Druck/Luft nach.


 
Kommt drauf an.
Die BMW 6 Zylinder Sauger drehen sauber hoch bis in den Begrenzer, ohne zäh zu werden. Die werden sogar noch munterer, je näher man dem Begrenzer kommt 
Unser Z4 (mit M54B25) hat z.B. erst relativ nahe am Begrenzer seine maximale Leistung.

Edit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raceandsound (19. September 2014)

Yep, kann mich auch ohne Vanos am S38B36 nicht beklagen! ^^


----------



## Beam39 (19. September 2014)

Der e46 M3 hat ne brutale Leistungsentfaltung, hätte ich niemals gedacht dass der untenrum schon so gut zieht. Das Fahrzeug mag in der Beschleunigung zwar nicht mehr das Schnellste sein aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es viele Fahrzeuge gibt die mehr "Seele besitzen" als das Teil. Wie der kreischt, um die Kurven geht, bissig auf kleinste Gasstöße reagiert.. Dagegen sind die Autos von heute emotionslose Roboter.

Auch der Verbrauch hält sich (bei mir) in Grenzen. Bin letztens mit dem nen Tag unterwegs gewesen und hatte bei knapp 200km nen Verbrauch von 12,5l laut BC bei 80% Stadt 20% Landstraße. Mein Kumpel hingegen kommt nie unter 18l.. Das Arme Auto 

Das Teil ist jetzt bei ca. 89tkm. Als wir den letztens auf der Bühne hatte dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag. Hardyscheibe im Arsch, der Getriebehalter ist einmal komplett durchgebrochen in der Mitte (nicht gerissen!) und Reifen blank. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt das der Kerl nur in der Stadt unterwegs is könnt ihr euch vorstellen zu welcher Sorte Fahrer er gehört-


----------



## Brez$$z (19. September 2014)

bei meiner 2.5 Liter 5 Zyl. Turbo Maschine wirds ab 6,5k schon etwas zäh, aber in dem Bereich bewege ich mein Auto auch nie 
Begrenzer soll laut Internet so bei 7,1k greifen, aber will ich garnet wissen  hab ja bei 5,5k max leistung anstehen.


----------



## keinnick (19. September 2014)

Ich lasse meine Kiste selten über 4000 U/min drehen. Und nein, es ist kein Diesel.


----------



## Brez$$z (19. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Kiste selten über 4000 U/min drehen. Und nein, es ist kein Diesel.


 
Ja ich doch auch nicht, ins geschäft oder heim max 3k. Aber wenn man halt 300+ PS hat will man es hier oder da schon ma etwas knallen lassen


----------



## tsd560ti (19. September 2014)

Schön das von allen mal so zu lesen, find ich echt interessant 

Die Leistungsentfaltung von ner Corvette gefällt mir ja auch schon  So ab 3-4K knallt der einfach nur noch nach vorne biw gut 6K und bei 800 Umdrehungen hat die noch Gewalt auf der Landstraße. 
Das fühlt sich schon anders an, als der Automatikpassat von meinem Vater


----------



## aloha84 (19. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Kiste selten über 4000 U/min drehen. Und nein, es ist kein Diesel.


 
Dann dürfte ich auf der AB nicht schneller als 140 fahren.

@tsd560ti

Hab ich das vorhin richtig verstanden, dass du noch keinen Führerschein hast?
Wenn ja, als Fahranfänger solltest du dir Anfangs weniger Gedanken um die Kraftenfaltung einer Corvette machen....sondern wie du ohne Fahrlehrer "lebend" durch den täglichen Straßenverkehr kommst, und das am besten in einem Anfängerauto.^^


----------



## Joselman (19. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Schön das von allen mal so zu lesen, find ich echt interessant
> 
> Die Leistungsentfaltung von ner Corvette gefällt mir ja auch schon  So ab 3-4K knallt der einfach nur noch nach vorne biw gut 6K und bei 800 Umdrehungen hat die noch Gewalt auf der Landstraße.
> Das fühlt sich schon anders an, als der Automatikpassat von meinem Vater


 
Du hast noch keinen Führerschein und intressierst dich für 300+ PS Autos. Wenn du Fahranfänger bist schließe vorher eine Lebensversicherung ab.


----------



## Brez$$z (19. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Du hast noch keinen Führerschein und intressierst dich für 300+ PS Autos. Wenn du Fahranfänger bist schließe vorher eine Lebensversicherung ab.



von was soll er die bezahlen^^ geht doch alles fürs Auto drauf  
ps: der 370Z is nicht gerade Günstig in der Versicherung.


----------



## aloha84 (19. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> von was soll er die bezahlen^^ geht doch alles fürs Auto drauf
> ps: der 370Z is nicht gerade Günstig in der Versicherung.


 
Ein Auto welches mit SF1(0) versichert wird, ist nie "günstig" --> es schwankt eher zwischen "boar ist das teuer" und "unbezahlbar".


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was heisst Werkstattbuch?
> 
> Also sowas was in einer Opelwerkstatt bereitliegt?


Da steht normal so ziemlich alles drin was man für Reparaturen braucht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist jetzt bei ca. 89tkm. Als wir den letztens auf der Bühne hatte dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag. Hardyscheibe im Arsch, der Getriebehalter ist einmal komplett durchgebrochen in der Mitte (nicht gerissen!) und Reifen blank. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt das der Kerl nur in der Stadt unterwegs is könnt ihr euch vorstellen zu welcher Sorte Fahrer er gehört-


 Wie geht das denn?  Springt der immer mit der Kiste und macht Burnouts? Selbst bei dauerhafter Belastung auf der Nordschleife bricht ein Getriebehalter normalerweise nicht.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. September 2014)

Ich hab mich auch schon mit fünf Jahren für +300PS Autos interessiert, nur weil er keinen Führerschein hat kann er sich doch mal informieren.


----------



## aloha84 (19. September 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch schon mit fünf Jahren für +300PS Autos interessiert, nur weil er keinen Führerschein hat kann er sich doch mal informieren.


 
Ein bisschen piesacken muss aber erlaubt sein!


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2014)

Leute PS sind nicht alles. Ich fahr nen GTI mit 211 Pferden und durfte jetzt mal nen Tag die Kiste von nem Kollegen bewegen ein Focus RS. Klar gutes Stück Leistung mehr aber fährt sich nicht so soll wie mein GTI


----------



## Re4dt (19. September 2014)

Jemand schon einmal den Skoda Octavia RS gefahren (Diesel Variante?) 
Falls Ja, würdet ihr diesen weiterempfehlen? 
Habe ein ziemlich schönes Angebot von einem Bekannten bekommen.  
Am Dienstag steht dann die Probefahrt an


----------



## Beam39 (19. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?  Springt der immer mit der Kiste und macht Burnouts? Selbst bei dauerhafter Belastung auf der Nordschleife bricht ein Getriebehalter normalerweise nicht.


 
Springen tut er nicht aber ich habe ihn noch kein einziges Mal normal losfahren sehen. Dazu kommt dass das SMG II verbaut ist, die fährt er immer auf der schärfsten Stufe und das knallt dann bei jedem Gangwechsel schon brutal. Sobald ne Lücke von +-50 Meter zum Vordermann entsteht verspürt er das Bedürfnis Vollgas geben zu müssen um nach ner Sekunde wieder voll in die Eisen zu gehen und das geht ständig so.

Er hats auch geschafft dass sich der rechte Reifen auf der Felge gedreht hat (!!!), das muss man sich mal vorstellen.. Noch halten Getriebe und Motor, bin aber gespannt wie lange da er erst 2000tkm mit dem Teil gefahren ist.


----------



## marvinj (19. September 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Jemand schon einmal den Skoda Octavia RS gefahren (Diesel Variante?)
> Falls Ja, würdet ihr diesen weiterempfehlen?
> Habe ein ziemlich schönes Angebot von einem Bekannten bekommen.
> Am Dienstag steht dann die Probefahrt an


 Noch nicht, nein. Frage ist, ist es das aktuelle Modell, oder ein Vorgänger? Der aktelle wirkt viel hochwertiger, müsste dann den Motor ausm GTD haben, oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (19. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen piesacken muss aber erlaubt sein!



Ist erlaubt 
Ich bin ja erst 13, heißt noch riesig weit entfernt und ich hab mir den 370Z nicht als Anfängerauto vorgestellt (und auch keine Corvette...), sterben werde ich auch an Herz-/Kreislaufversagen mit 95 und schmaler Rente in einem Altenheim, keine Sorge 
Ich bin einfach nur interessiert, wie sich was verhält und mag halt diese exotischeren Sportwagen


----------



## Joselman (19. September 2014)

Hat sich halt etwas anders gelesen. Ich wollte auch schon 2002 einen 350z haben, gekauft habe ich ihn dann erst 2010. Träumen darf man natürlich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. September 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Noch nicht, nein. Frage ist, ist es das aktuelle Modell, oder ein Vorgänger? Der aktelle wirkt viel hochwertiger, müsste dann den Motor ausm GTD haben, oder?


 
Ja, ist der selbe Motor wie im GTD 
In der Benziner Version sitzt der Motor aus dem GTI.


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, ist der selbe Motor wie im GTD
> In der Benziner Version sitzt der Motor aus dem GTI.



Das stimmt.


 und beim Benziner ist der GTI Motor EA888 drin.

 Finde den GTD Motor nicht schlecht von der Fahrkultur und der Power her. Auch für den Octavia denke ich ist der ok.


----------



## marvinj (19. September 2014)

Denke ich auch. Der Octavia ist ja auch nicht viel schwerer als der Golf, durch die Ausmaße ist der Gute aber dennoch ein paar Hunderstel langsamer


----------



## Phantom17 (19. September 2014)

Also ich bin jetzt 3 Monate den neuen octavia als limousine mit voll Ausstattung (inkl. Rs-sitzen) und dem 2.0 TDI gefahren. Empfehlen kann ich das Auto aufjedenfall, bereits die 150 PS haben für einen ordentlichen Schub im unteren Drehzahl Bereich gesorgt. Und der Verbrauch war mit durchschnittlich 4,3 Litern (bei normaler Fahrweise) auch genial. Ich hatte ihn als Schalter und muss sagen das ich das dsg nicht vermisst habe. Lohnenswert ist aufjedenfall das große Navi und das Panorama Dach, das canton soundsystem lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Springen tut er nicht aber ich habe ihn noch kein einziges Mal normal losfahren sehen. Dazu kommt dass das SMG II verbaut ist, die fährt er immer auf der schärfsten Stufe und das knallt dann bei jedem Gangwechsel schon brutal. Sobald ne Lücke von +-50 Meter zum Vordermann entsteht verspürt er das Bedürfnis Vollgas geben zu müssen um nach ner Sekunde wieder voll in die Eisen zu gehen und das geht ständig so.
> 
> Er hats auch geschafft dass sich der rechte Reifen auf der Felge gedreht hat (!!!), das muss man sich mal vorstellen.. Noch halten Getriebe und Motor, bin aber gespannt wie lange da er erst 2000tkm mit dem Teil gefahren ist.


  Oh man das arme Auto. Ist trotzdem komisch weil das Getriebelager ja kein Drehmoment aufnehmen muss, sondern nur das Gewicht von Motor und Getriebe. Die gerockte Gelenkwellenscheibe ist aber seiner Fahrweise zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Noch halten Getriebe und Motor, bin aber gespannt wie lange da er erst 2000tkm mit dem Teil gefahren ist.


 
2 Mio km?  Ja, da wird ein Motor und Getriebeschaden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.

Das SMG hat den Vorteil, dass normalerweise die Software Missbrauch verhindert, so dass Kupplung und Synchros einigermaßen geschützt sind. Allerdings sehe ich bei so ner Fahrweise die unteren Gänge, die Konstante und vor allem die HA als potentielle Ausfälle. So dass ein Wechsel des Getriebes und/oder der HA über kurz oder lang ansteht. 
Erprobungsseitig werden Anfahrlastversuche nur mit einer endlichen (ich meine 3-stelligen) Anzahl getestet, wenn man immer so fährt überschreitet man diese Anzahl über kurz oder lang. Akustisch dürfte das Getriebe schon auffällig sein, mal sehen wie lange es hält.

Das Getriebelager bekommt da natürlich auch immer eins mit wenn man so anfährt. Risse/Brüche dort oder auch im Motorlager können da schon vorkommen und sind so ungewöhnlich nun auch nicht.

Bei der Fahrweise ist aber ohnehin ein Ende der Karriere als Stadtverkehrproll abzusehen. Entweder die Reparaturen gehen irgendwann so ins Geld, dass man vernünftiger wird, die Polizei macht dem Treiben ein Ende, Blitzrechnungen summieren sich oder ein entsprechender Unfall zieht ihn aus dem Verkehr. Lange hält er das vermutlich nicht durch... bleibt jedenfalls zu hoffen.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (19. September 2014)

Hab nen Skoda Superb 2.0 TDI Bj.2009 . Bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Viel Auto für wenig Geld ! Sieht zwar etwas komisch aus, aber egal.


----------



## Beam39 (20. September 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> 2 Mio km?  Ja, da wird ein Motor und Getriebeschaden nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
> 
> Das SMG hat den Vorteil, dass normalerweise die Software Missbrauch verhindert, so dass Kupplung und Synchros einigermaßen geschützt sind. Allerdings sehe ich bei so ner Fahrweise die unteren Gänge, die Konstante und vor allem die HA als potentielle Ausfälle. So dass ein Wechsel des Getriebes und/oder der HA über kurz oder lang ansteht.
> Erprobungsseitig werden Anfahrlastversuche nur mit einer endlichen (ich meine 3-stelligen) Anzahl getestet, wenn man immer so fährt überschreitet man diese Anzahl über kurz oder lang. Akustisch dürfte das Getriebe schon auffällig sein, mal sehen wie lange es hält.
> ...


 
2000km waren natürlich gemeint 

Der hat den 3-stelligen Bereich alleine schon locker geknackt, der Vorbesitzer war genauson Trottel am Steuer.

Das Diff. macht schon Geräusche, Getriebe kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich sonst noch kein Fahrzeug mit SMG gefahren bin und daher nicht weiß was die für Geräusche machen bzw. wie sie sich fahren. Derzeit klapperts aber eh von überall, da würde nen klapperndes Getriebe nicht mehr auffallen.

Das irgendwas kaputtgehen wird ist nur ne Frage der Zeit, ich bin nur gespannt wann was zuerst kaputtgeht. Der Motor nagelt auch schon sehr auffällig laut, "normales" Vanos-Klackern is das nicht mehr. Sämtliche Kontrolleuchten leuchten btw. auch  Handbremse Gelb, ABS Gelb (funktioniert somit auch nicht), Reifendruck Gelb, Getriebe Gelb, DSC Gelb (ohne Funktion). Angeblich seis der ABS-Sensor.

Könnten ja ne Wette abschließen wann was zuerst flöten geht


----------



## tsd560ti (20. September 2014)

Ich sach mal 100000km und die Kiste steht (für immer)
Wie gut wartet der seinen Wagen eigentlich so?


----------



## Zappaesk (20. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Diff. macht schon Geräusche, Getriebe kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich sonst noch kein Fahrzeug mit SMG gefahren bin und daher nicht weiß was die für Geräusche machen bzw. wie sie sich fahren. Derzeit klapperts aber eh von überall, da würde nen klapperndes Getriebe nicht mehr auffallen.



Was ist denn ein SMG? Ein automatisierter Handschalter! D.h. man hört auch das Gleiche wie bei nem MT. Die Verzahnungen werden Pfeifen bzw. Heulen - genau wie an der HA. Evtl. Sind auch an dem einen oder anderen Lager schon Laufbahnen hinüber, das hört man auch...


----------



## dsdenni (20. September 2014)

Echt zum Heulen soetwas :/


----------



## Riverna (20. September 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Leute PS sind nicht alles. Ich fahr nen GTI mit 211 Pferden und durfte jetzt mal nen Tag die Kiste von nem Kollegen bewegen ein Focus RS. Klar gutes Stück Leistung mehr aber fährt sich nicht so soll wie mein GTI


 
Der Witz war gut, der RS ist in allen Belangen deine, GTi gnadenlos überlegen. Auch beim "toll fahren"... wenn du das ernsthaft anders empfindest liegt das an einer nicht objektiven Meinung. Das wird dir auch jede Zeitung/Magazin oder sonstige Insitution besätigen die beide Fahrzeuge getestet haben. Das der RS nicht besser fährt weil er mehr Leistung hat steht aber ausser Frage, er ist einfach das bessere Auto, Fahrwerk, Achsgeometrie, Motor usw.


----------



## killer196 (20. September 2014)

Führerschein in der tasche


----------



## dsdenni (20. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Führerschein in der tasche



Glückwunsch! 

Hast du schon einen Wagen?


----------



## killer196 (20. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Hast du schon einen Wagen?



Ne noch nicht.


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Witz war gut, der RS ist in allen Belangen deine, GTi gnadenlos überlegen. Auch beim "toll fahren"... wenn du das ernsthaft anders empfindest liegt das an einer nicht objektiven Meinung. Das wird dir auch jede Zeitung/Magazin oder sonstige Insitution besätigen die beide Fahrzeuge getestet haben. Das der RS nicht besser fährt weil er mehr Leistung hat steht aber ausser Frage, er ist einfach das bessere Auto, Fahrwerk, Achsgeometrie, Motor usw.



Das kommt auf den Blickwinkel an und jeder wird das anders sehen. Der GTI wird deutlich komfortabler sein. Vielleicht war das mit "fährt sich nicht so toll wie mein..." gemeint.


----------



## Beam39 (20. September 2014)

> Ich sach mal 100000km und die Kiste steht (für immer)
> Wie gut wartet der seinen Wagen eigentlich so?



Naja, da er ihn erst seit Kurzem hat is noch nicht soviel angefallen, aber er is eher einer ders hängen lässt. Ohne Scheckheft is es nochmal ne Ecke interessanter wenns um die Wartung geht  Ich hab ihm damals schon gesagt er soll sich das gut überlegen weil son M3 kein Spaß is vor allem nicht mit SMG.. Wenns Getriebe flöten geht ok, ist evtl. tragbar, aber wenn dann der Motor daraufhin auch hops geht !? Und das sind nicht Dinge die selten kaputtgehen bei dem Fahrzeug, vor allem nicht bei sonem Fahrer.. Aber gut, muss er wissen.


----------



## Brez$$z (20. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Blickwinkel an und jeder wird das anders sehen. Der GTI wird deutlich komfortabler sein. Vielleicht war das mit "fährt sich nicht so toll wie mein..." gemeint.


 
Ja da hast du wohl recht, der GTI ist ein Alltagsflitzer und sehr Komfortabel, der RS ist halt auch net zum Einkaufen Fahren gebaut worden. 
Da kannst du wohl eher den ST als "gegner" sehen. Man sieht es ja, die Golf GTIs werden auch von ü30 damen zum Einkaufen fahren genutzt, genau so 
wie manch ein ST dafür herhalten muss. Die Modelle sind halt die "Sportlicheren Alltagswagen" Den Golf R oder Focus RS sieht man auch deutlich 
seltener bei Alltagssituationen


----------



## nfsgame (20. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Den Golf R oder Focus RS sieht man auch deutlich
> seltener bei Alltagssituationen


 
Ich habe bald das Gefühl, hier fahren mehr Golf 7 R als die 1,2l und 1,4l-Varianten zusammen rum  ... Alleine in dem Stadtteil in dem ich arbeite sehe ich mehr als 10 am Tag - dazu kommen allerdings auch zwei neue S3, ein RS4, drei A6 3l Bi-TDI und ein C63 AMG die regelmäßig am Straßenrand stehen  .


----------



## fatlace (20. September 2014)

hatte auch mal wieder die dslr in der hand


----------



## Brez$$z (20. September 2014)

Wetter war aber nicht so pralle heute bei dir Fatlace^^ 
Hab vorhin auch 3-4 Bilder geschossen, wenn ich sie aufm Rechner hab lad ich ma eins hoch


----------



## fatlace (20. September 2014)

ja das war bescheiden
aber auto ist sauber geblieben


----------



## Brez$$z (20. September 2014)

Kuck bei uns war das Wetter gut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (20. September 2014)

hehe.
Schaut gut aus, eines der wenigen Ford modelle die mir gefallen


----------



## Preisi (20. September 2014)

Geht mir ähnlich.  Einfach toll der Ford. Bin im Moment aber mit meinem guten alten 320d zufrieden


----------



## roadgecko (20. September 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich.  Einfach toll der Focus. Bin im Moment aber mit meinem guten alten 320d zufrieden


 
Oh ja schöner Focus


----------



## Brez$$z (20. September 2014)

nur das es kein Focus ist 

@ Roadgecko, fährst du st oder rs?


----------



## roadgecko (20. September 2014)

Ich hätte ja gedacht der *  * reicht aus lol


----------



## Brez$$z (20. September 2014)

das du es weißt war mir klar^^


----------



## Preisi (20. September 2014)

Argh, miese Autokorrektur von meinem Handy.. lol


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. September 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Argh, miese Autokorrektur von meinem Handy.. lol


Jetzt wieder alles auf Autocorrect schieben


----------



## Brez$$z (20. September 2014)

wie kommt die Autocorrect von Mondeo auf Focus ?!


----------



## Preisi (20. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder alles auf Autocorrect schieben


 Auf was den sonst?  Weiß natürlich, das es ein Mondeo ist?
(hoffnungsvoll dreingucken und abwarten, ob ich richtig geraten hab?!)


----------



## Brez$$z (20. September 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Auf was den sonst?  Weiß natürlich, das es ein Mondeo ist?
> (hoffnungsvoll dreingucken und abwarten, ob ich richtig geraten hab?!)


 
ja Richtig geraten^^



Brez$$z schrieb:


> @ Roadgecko, fährst du st oder rs?


----------



## Preisi (20. September 2014)

Hatte Ford geschrieben, bzw schreiben wollen


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich habe bald das Gefühl, hier fahren mehr Golf 7 R als die 1,2l und 1,4l-Varianten zusammen rum  ... Alleine in dem Stadtteil in dem ich arbeite sehe ich mehr als 10 am Tag - dazu kommen allerdings auch zwei neue S3, ein RS4, drei A6 3l Bi-TDI und ein C63 AMG die regelmäßig am Straßenrand stehen  .



Naja, rund um Wolfsburg/SZ/BS/Hannover ist die Dichte dieser Karren immer höher (ich bin da öfter unterwegs), das zählt also nicht.


----------



## roadgecko (20. September 2014)

@ *Brez$$z*

Seit 10/2013 einen Fiesta ST den ich mir bestellt habe.
*
Extras:*

Leder-Sport-Paket
 Performance-Paket I und II
 Tempomat
 Frontscheibe beheizbar
 Lackierung Performance-Blau Metallic
 Regensensor 
 Scheinwerfer-Assistent mit Tag/Nacht-Sensor
 Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend
 Sony Navigation mit Ford SYNC und DAB+
*
Änderungen:*

LED Fußraumbeleuchtung
LED Kennzeichenbeleuchtung
Schaltwegsverkürzung RH-Renntechnik
KN Plattenfilter
Wiechers Domstrebe "Racing Line"
MTB Softwareoptimierung 208PS/323NM


----------



## Brez$$z (20. September 2014)

cooler Flitzer  Spurplatten noch dann isser Porno.
Hab mal als Leihwagen für 3 Tage nen Fiesta bekommen, mir ist der einfach mega zu klein.
All die Ausstattung hab ich auch, aber gott sei dank kein Leder  ich steh da mal so überhaupt nicht drauf


----------



## killer196 (20. September 2014)

Riverna i need you 
Wäre der was? 
Fahrzeugangebot: Nissan 100 NX GTi für 1350 EUR
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=199534361


----------



## roadgecko (21. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> cooler Flitzer  Spurplatten noch dann isser Porno.
> Hab mal als Leihwagen für 3 Tage nen Fiesta bekommen, mir ist der einfach mega zu klein.
> All die Ausstattung hab ich auch, aber gott sei dank kein Leder  ich steh da mal so überhaupt nicht drauf


 
Ja mit einem Leihwagen hatte ich leider auch schon bekantschaft (Einer hinten drauf gebumst).

Da gabs dann nen 70PS TDCI


----------



## Brez$$z (21. September 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ja mit einem Leihwagen hatte ich leider auch schon bekantschaft (Einer hinten drauf gebumst).
> 
> Da gabs dann nen 70PS TDCI


 
ohh jaa..... Traktor überholen wird zur Mutprobe


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Riverna i need you
> Wäre der was?
> Fahrzeugangebot: Nissan 100 NX GTi für 1350 EUR
> Nissan 100 NX GTi als Sportwagen/Coupé in Wiesbaden


 
Kann ich dir nicht sagen, der Wagen wurde aber vor 1 Woche im NX Forum angeboten und sollte da noch 1650Euro kosten. Hätte ich gewusst das du Interesse hast hätte ich mir den mal angesehen, bin ja am Wochenende immer in Wiesbaden. Bin jetzt aber erst am 1.10 wieder bei meiner Verlobten und da werde ich denke ich wenig Zeit finden  

Am Wochenende nochmal paar Bilder mit der Cam gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies das beste.


----------



## Re4dt (22. September 2014)

Ich hatte die letzten Tage auch Langeweile.   

@Riverna besser als die letzten Bilder.


----------



## killer196 (22. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, der Wagen wurde aber vor 1 Woche im NX Forum angeboten und sollte da noch 1650Euro kosten. Hätte ich gewusst das du Interesse hast hätte ich mir den mal angesehen, bin ja am Wochenende immer in Wiesbaden. Bin jetzt aber erst am 1.10 wieder bei meiner Verlobten und da werde ich denke ich wenig Zeit finden
> 
> Am Wochenende nochmal paar Bilder mit der Cam gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach ist dies das beste.



Uff ok 
Auf was sollte man neben dem allgemeinen denn besonders achten? Schwachstellen?

Ps: Deine Pics werden besser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

Hm Auto, stehe auch grad wieder vor einem Einkauf aber hier ist die Auswahl mies und teuer für Wägelchen aus 2. Hand


----------



## keinnick (22. September 2014)

An was für ein Auto hast Du denn ungefähr gedacht?


----------



## Brez$$z (22. September 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzten Tage auch Langeweile.
> 
> @Riverna besser als die letzten Bilder.


 
Die kombi gefällt mir, meine Frau hat schon viel mit dem Langzeitbelichtung gemacht.


----------



## winner961 (22. September 2014)

@Redt sieht super aus. Kannst mir mal irgendwann zeigen wie du das machst ? 

@doc nach was suchst du ?


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Uff ok
> Auf was sollte man neben dem allgemeinen denn besonders achten? Schwachstellen?


 
Hab vor einigen Seiten mal was dazu geschrieben:



Riverna schrieb:


> Ansich ein sehr solides Auto...
> 
> Die Karosserie rostet halt an allen möglichen Stellen. Darum solltest du auf die Radläufe hinten, Schweller, Schwellerecken, Bremsleuchte in der Heckklappe und an den Domen schauen. Auch mal am Reifen vorbei an den Dom an der Hinterachse fassen und drücken, damit du weißt ob das Radhaus noch fest ist. Ansonstens gehen nur Kleinigkeiten kaputt, die Stoßdämpfer hinten, die Stoßdämpfer der Heckklappe (bei 90% aller NX defekt), die Widerstandskarte vom Gebläse (funktioniert dann nur noch auf Stufe 1 oder 4), sowie Bremsen Hinterachse. Wenn die Bremsen an der Hinterachse stark verrostet sind, klemmt der Bremskraftverteiler an der Hinterachse. Meistens reicht es wenn man ordentlich im Kofferraum rumspringt oder wippt, da fast niemand die Fahrzeuge beladet arbeitet er selten bis nie und die Bremse arbeitet irgendwann nicht mehr richtig. Das war es eigentlich schon, die Bremsen an der Vorderachse kann man auch mal genauer betrachten, weil die sind für das Auto etwas klein und neigen dadurch teilweise zu hohem Verschleiß.
> 
> Ansich eigentlich ein gutes Auto, um was für einen handelt es sich? Also Mobile Anzeige oder so?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @Redt sieht super aus. Kannst mir mal irgendwann zeigen wie du das machst ?
> 
> @doc nach was suchst du ?



Mondeo, Honda Accord, Mazda 6 gerne als Kombi und als Summe um 10K . Mehr geht derzeitig nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (23. September 2014)

Also für 10k ist da doch schon ne Menge solides zu haben, auch an deutschen Fahrzeugen..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2014)

320d/318d als Touring bietet sich auch noch an. Liegt auch um 10k Euro.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2014)

Nö, Benz, BMW, Volkswürgen fallen raus und wenn muss mein Mondeo 2003 Modell gleich mit vom Tisch. Ohne Macke des Ausrücklagers und spinnender Klima und ersten Rostansatz an den Türen würde ich den ja noch weiter fahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. September 2014)

Audi?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2014)

Ist hier auch zu teuer für das Gebotene. Sollte generell so jung wie möglich sein ( so ab 2007 mit Magenschmerzen ), unter 100Tkm, keine Nacktschnecke. Diesel rechnet sich für mich nicht so ganz, Schwarz / Schwarzmetallic  mag ich auch nicht wie auch helle Innenausstattungen ( nicht mal als Leder ).


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2014)

Ich gebe nicht viel auf AB.
Aber wie es aussieht scheinen sie eine Preisangabe für den EU-Mustang 2015 zu haben, der V8 kostet 39.000€.
Wenn das stimmt......hatte ich recht.
Fahrbericht Ford Mustang: unterwegs im verschrften Galopp - autobild.de


----------



## XE85 (24. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ... der V8 kostet 39.000€.



Ja bei euch, bei uns in Österreich wird (beim V8) die NOVA ordentlich zuschlagen, denn auch wenn man noch keine Angabe macht, der V8 wird im Verbrauch wohl "etwas" höher sein als bei europäischen (Turbo)Motoren dieser Leistungsklasse. Und der 4 Zylinder ist wahrlich keine Alternative, auch wenn die Fahrleistungen wohl alles andere als schlecht und dem (bei uns nicht angebotenen) V6 wahrscheinlich überlegen sind.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. September 2014)

40k sind fast schon verramscht oder nicht?

Ich mein, es ist jetzt nichts schlecht daran das er so billig ist. Aber Irgendwie muss der Preis ja 
Zustande kommen. Vergleichbares ist ja nicht wirklich so leicht in der Preisklasse zu finden


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> 40k sind fast schon verramscht oder nicht?
> 
> Ich mein, es ist jetzt nichts schlecht daran das er so billig ist. Aber Irgendwie muss der Preis ja
> Zustande kommen. Vergleichbares ist ja nicht wirklich so leicht in der Preisklasse zu finden


 
Der Camaro kostet(e) auch "nur" 39.900€.
Ich denke der Preis kommt unter anderem über niedrige Stundenlöhne + Masse.
Schlecht ist daran nichts, ist ein ehrliches Auto.....aber die dt. Autolobby-Presse wird es schon noch richten. ("Der Kunststoff im Innenraum fühlt sich leider nicht so geschmeidig an wie im Klassenprimus...dem GOLF." xD)

Achso wegen verbrauch: Die US-Angaben sind leider nicht wirklich vergleichbar, aber der Wert liegt bei ca 25 MPG Außerorts (V8).....das sind ungefähr 9,4 Liter auf 100km.
17 mpg sind es Innerorts = 13,8 auf 100km.

Nachzulesen Hier --> http://www.ford.com/cars/mustang/specifications/

Fahreindrücke hier --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zytJTdWKSHY

Gruß


----------



## Captn (24. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ("Der Kunststoff im Innenraum fühlt sich leider nicht so geschmeidig an wie im Klassenprimus...dem GOLF." xD)



Wie auch immer das die selbe Klasse sein kann  .


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2014)

Die amerikanischen Angaben sind zumeist recht realistisch zum Alltagsbetrieb.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. September 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wie auch immer das die selbe Klasse sein kann  .



Preislich mit Vergleichbarer Ausstattung...
Nur das der Golf dann nen 2Liter Turbo und nen fluffiges DSG hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2014)

Gibt's den Mustang auch als Kombi?Würde mir ja gefallen aber natürlich nur als V8, alles andere wäre wie Motorradfahren mit Stützrädern


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Preislich mit Vergleichbarer Ausstattung...
> Nur das der Golf dann nen 2Liter Turbo und nen* fluffiges DSG* hat


 
Da könnte das DSG 20 Stufen haben, schneller schalten als "Lucky Luke seine Waffe zieht".....ich würde den Mustang nehmen.
Autobild würde aber sagen: "Der Golf 1,4 TSI gewinnt diesen Vergleich, weil er variabler ist und weniger verbraucht...."


----------



## Captn (24. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da könnte das DSG 20 Stufen haben, schneller schalten als "Lucky Luke seine Waffe zieht".....ich würde den Mustang nehmen.
> Autobild würde aber sagen: "Der Golf 1,4 TSI gewinnt diesen Vergleich, weil er variabler ist und weniger verbraucht...."


Naja, aber Autobild finde ich jetzt auch nicht so seriös, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich den Mustang dem Golf stets vorziehen würde .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2014)

Lieber Golf spielen als Golf fahren


----------



## Iconoclast (24. September 2014)

Ein Golf wäre bei mir auch das letzte Auto auf Erden. Den will ich nichtmal geschenkt haben.


----------



## Captn (24. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lieber Golf spielen als Golf fahren




Mal ne andere Sache:

Ich hatte heute ne tolle Situation auf Arbeit: Mache gerade nen neuen Opel Astra von innen sauber (Standard eben, aussaugen, Fenster reinigen und Amaturen säubern).
Dabei muss ich dann gegen die Verriegelung gekommen sein . Auf jeden Fall mach ich die Tür zu und will hinten aufmachen, was aber nicht ging. Erstmal schön das Auto abgeschlossen mit steckenden Schlüssel . Zum Glück ging noch der Kofferraum auf. Es endete dann damit, dass ich durch selbigen gekrochen bin .


----------



## tsd560ti (24. September 2014)

Fluffig eigentlich in dem Sinne, dass es nach 100000 selber fluffig wird


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2014)

Also ich würde auch nie im Leben freiwillig Geld für einen Golf ausgeben... wobei ich den Mustang auch nicht besser finde. Kann der Karre nix abgewinnen. Da würde ich mir lieber einen BMW oder Benz holen, als diese Schüssel.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2014)

BMW und Benz sind halt preislich kein Vergleich zum Mustang. Ich spekulier nach wie vor auf das Cabrio als Jahreswagen. Da ist dann auch der Master fertig und damit der Preis noch weniger schmerzhaft.


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2014)

Dann würde ich lieber ein Jaheswagen von BMW/Benz nehmen. Aber das ist auch kein Vergleich... für das was der Mustang bietet ist der Preis schon erstaunlich. Das Auto selber spricht mir aber ungefähr so stark an wie Fusspilz.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. September 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die amerikanischen Angaben sind zumeist recht realistisch zum Alltagsbetrieb.


 
hat nicht erst letzt Ford US strafe zahlen müssen wegen viel zu niedrigen angaben als Verbrauch????


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2014)

Ich hab halt gerne ein bisschen was Anderes. Und was der Golf für die Kompakten ist, ist der 1er/3er bei den Cabrios. Außerdem kann ich doch nicht das gleiche Auto fahren wie meine Mutter .
Vielleicht wird es auch doch der direkte Nachfolger von meinem Schweden. Nur ist der leider schon wieder eingestellt und in den letzten Jahren gab es den schönen Motor nur mit Automatik.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2014)

Ich könnte mich sogar mittlerweile mit Automatik anfreunden


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2014)

Kommt halt auf das Auto drauf an.
Ich bin heute wieder 520D Touring mit Handschalter gefahren -> schrecklich, wo ist die Automatik? Nach dem Großeinkauf wieder zurück getauscht -> den 5-Ender mit ner Automatik zu verunstalten wäre schrecklich!


----------



## winner961 (24. September 2014)

Es kommt eben sowhl auf die Motorisierung und das Getriebe an. Ich fahre auch gerne den E90 318ia aber genau so gerne unseren Scenic und die beiden Fiats als Schalter. Mir macht beides Spaß, aber solang ich noch jung bin, schalte ich gerne selber.


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2014)

Ich könnte mir jetzt bei meinem 2L Hochdrehzahl Motor kein Automatikgetriebe vorstellen, dass würde mich total stören. Hingegen möchte ich meinen Crysler nicht mit einem Schaltgetriebe bewegen müssen.


----------



## winner961 (24. September 2014)

Genu Rivera es kommt eben auf die Konzeption an. Ich bin auch schon recht viel Gefahren, und zu manchen Autos passt eben das eine besser als das andere.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. September 2014)

Ich glaube niemand hier hat bock auf nen V8 oder V12 Biturbo mit Handschaltung... ...es sei denn man hat ein starkes linkes Bein. Elektrisch oder pneumetisch unterstützte Kupplung ist auch nicht der Burner. Motoren mit viel Drehmoment wird es nie als Schalter geben, weil es die meisten Leute auch nicht beherschen können.




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache:
> 
> Ich hatte heute ne tolle Situation auf Arbeit: Mache gerade nen neuen  Opel Astra von innen sauber (Standard eben, aussaugen, Fenster reinigen  und Amaturen säubern).
> Dabei muss ich dann gegen die Verriegelung gekommen sein .  Auf jeden Fall mach ich die Tür zu und will hinten aufmachen, was aber  nicht ging. Erstmal schön das Auto abgeschlossen mit steckenden  Schlüssel . Zum Glück ging noch der Kofferraum auf. Es endete dann damit, dass ich durch selbigen gekrochen bin .


 Der verriegelt eine Tür ohne das sie zu ist? Wer denkt sich denn so einen Unsinn aus?  Hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## winner961 (24. September 2014)

Bad ein C63 ist auch habdgeschaltet nicht schlecht, man muss nur Gefühl Haben. Aber ein G65 zum schalten  like a Ferrari


----------



## Captn (24. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der verriegelt eine Tür ohne das sie zu ist? Wer denkt sich denn so einen Unsinn aus?  Hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen...



Vorallem war das nen Privatfahrzeug.
Du hättest mal sehen sollen, wie mein Kollege geguckt hat. Der dachte schon wir müssen den Kunden wegen nem Zweitschlüssel fragen  und das, als der schon auf dem Weg war . 
Sonst lackieren wir ja eigentlich nur für BMW und diverse Versicherungen, aber bei Privatfahrzeugen ist das immer so ne Sache, zumal die neuen von BMW nicht so nen Mist machen .


----------



## killer196 (24. September 2014)

Soweit ich weiss haben soweit alle amg ein "halbautomatik" getriebe oder? Man kann zwischen automatik und paddeln wählen. Wobei man aber nicht selber kuppeln muss. Da hast du bei dem motor auf dauer knieschäden


----------



## winner961 (24. September 2014)

Ach glaub mir das funktioniert mit Kuppeln 

Ja die normalen haben alle eine Halbautomatik.


----------



## fctriesel (24. September 2014)

Trotzdem handelt es sich um ein Automatikgetriebe, auch wenn man manuell die Schaltstufe auswählen kann.

Halbautomatik ist ein Schaltgetriebe wo man nicht selbst kuppeln braucht, den Gang aber selbst einlegt.


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Motoren mit viel Drehmoment wird es nie als Schalter geben


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2014)

Ich mag ja eigentlich Schalter, nur wenn man überwiegend in der Stadt unterwegs ist bei den Ampelschaltungen und Fahrstile mancher Leute bekommt man eine Krise. habe grade bei einem Dealer einen Astra gesehen leider kein Kombi aber scheinbar recht günstig. Wäre nicht gerade 1. Wahl aber wenigstens das aktuelle Modell


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht...



Ich find diese ausgefallenen Automatikwählhebel schon geil in der Viper und Corvette, die sehen schnittig aus


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht...


 
Es ist auch ein Gerücht......Mustang V8 mit Handschalter fährt sich im normalen Straßenverkehr genauso wie ein Golf o.ä. 
Und die Corvette C7 hat jetzt sogar ein vergleichbar "leichtgängiges" Pedal im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger.

Wenn man natürlich einen "digitalen" Gasfuß hat, ist es nur logisch das man fährt wie der letzte Anfänger.(das hat aber Nichts mit V8 oder V12 zu tun, da reicht schon ein 2,0 TDI)


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. September 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Bad ein C63 ist auch habdgeschaltet nicht schlecht, man muss nur Gefühl Haben. Aber ein G65 zum schalten  like a Ferrari


 
C63 und auch G65 gibt es nicht mit Handschaltung.



killer196 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss haben soweit alle amg ein "halbautomatik" getriebe oder? Man kann zwischen automatik und paddeln wählen. Wobei man aber nicht selber kuppeln muss. Da hast du bei dem motor auf dauer knieschäden



Das Getriebe ist immer ein normales Planetenrad Automatikgetriebe. Die neueren AMG haben aber anstatt einem Drehmomentwandler mit Überbrückungskupplung nur eine Lamellenkupplung ohne Wandler verbaut. Ist wesendlich kleiner, leichter und schneller.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Es ist auch ein Gerücht......Mustang V8 mit Handschalter fährt sich im normalen Straßenverkehr genauso wie ein Golf o.ä.
> Und die Corvette C7 hat jetzt sogar ein vergleichbar "leichtgängiges" Pedal im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger.
> 
> Wenn man natürlich einen "digitalen" Gasfuß hat, ist es nur logisch das man fährt wie der letzte Anfänger.(das hat aber Nichts mit V8 oder V12 zu tun, da reicht schon ein 2,0 TDI)


 Welchen Ammi mit 1000nm Motordrehmoment gibt es denn als Schalter?


----------



## killer196 (25. September 2014)

Am ehesten noch die viper oder?


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> C63 und auch G65 gibt es nicht mit Handschaltung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit 1000 Nm kenne ich *keinen* in Serie gefertigten amerikanischen Sportwagen. (Venom GT usw. ausgenommen, der hat übrigens manuelle Schaltung)
Aber die SRT Viper 8,4 V10 hat 814 Nm + 6 Gang Handschaltung.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2014)

Geiger Z06 dürfte bissken mehr Power haben.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2014)

Geiger ist ja nicht Serie, und die Z06 ist ein reiner Sauger.....also wenn es Richtung 1000nm gehen soll dann vielleicht eine aufgemotzte ZR1.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2014)

Die Geiger Z06 war dich der 7Liter Smallblock mit Aufladung.
Die ZR1 kommt ja schon ab Werk mit ner Pusteblume unter der Haube (und ansonsten noch einige andere Teile geändert im Vergleich zur C06. Bremsen, Leichtbau, Aerodynamik...).


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2014)

Ja stimmt, du meinst die grün schwarze --> GeigerCars Corvette Z06 Biturbo: Pures Gift auf der Straße - Chevrolet News - Seite 1 - Speed Heads
944Nm....auch nicht schlecht.^^


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2014)

Ja, genau die meinte ich 
Wobei man für die C6 ja schon Komoressorkits ab 10.000 bekommt 
Irgendwann muss man sich dann allerdings auch die Frage stellen: Wozu???


----------



## Verminaard (25. September 2014)

Ich moechte meine Automatik nicht mehr missen.
Wenn ich wollte, koennte ich so tun als wuerde ich noch mit der Hand schalten, aber wozu?
Ein paar mal gemacht, aber so wirklich begeistert war ich dann doch nicht.

Dienstwagen hat auch Automatik, ist auch gut so.


*Olstyle*, ich kann den T5 mit der Automatik im C70II nicht beurteilen, da ich den nicht gefahren bin.
Ich bin, bevor ich meinen gekauft hatte alle anderen Motorvarianten gefahren, Handschalter und Automatik.
Aber ich sehe den C70 als Cruiser und nicht als Kurvenfresser. Dafuer sind baulich bedingt einige Sachen nicht wirklich geeignet.
Angefangen mit dem relativ hohen Gewicht, leichtgaengige Lenkung, Frontantrieb, Verwindungssteifigkeit, etc.
Ich muss aber nicht wie ein Irrer im Grenzbereich rumhampeln. So wie der Wagen ist, ist er fuer mich in Ordnung und aktuell moechte ich den nicht anders haben.
Wenn dir der Nachfolger von deinem gefaellt, gib ihm eine Chance  Auch mit Automatik.
Riesenbonus: man faehrt keinen Einheitsbrei ala Opel, VW, Audi, Mercedes, BMW


----------



## watercooled (25. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> C63 und auch G65 gibt es nicht mit Handschaltung.


 
Danke das es mal jemand sagt


----------



## Beam39 (25. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit 1000 Nm kenne ich *keinen* in Serie gefertigten amerikanischen Sportwagen. (Venom GT usw. ausgenommen, der hat übrigens manuelle Schaltung)
> Aber die SRT Viper 8,4 V10 hat 814 Nm + 6 Gang Handschaltung.


 
Hat die SRT Viper nich ne 7 Gang Schaltung? Erinnere mich sowas gelesen zu haben.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2014)

Die C7 hat 7Gänge, Viper meine ich hat 6, wozu sollte sie auch mehr brauchen, wenn der Dritte mehr als 200 macht


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. September 2014)

Ich muss sagen, Automatik gefällt mir immer mehr 

Letzes Jahr in den USA war ich davon nicht so begeistert, da das Auto immer irgendwie unpassend runtergeschaltet hat (leichte Steigung mit etwa 65-70 km/h und der schaltet aus dem 4. in den 2. Gang zurück, z.b.).
Dieses Jahr auf Kuba war das ganze sehr geil, da war Automatik sehr entspannt. Man musste eh genug auf Schlaglöcher und Verkehr aufpassen, als dass man auch noch schalten konnte 

Das beste sind in Kuba eh die ganzen Pferde- und Ochsenkarren, Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger auf der Autobahn, gerne auch im Gegenverkehr. Dort kreuzt dann auch öfters gern eine Landstraße und/oder Feldwege die Autobahn 

Und die Schlaglöcher auf der Autobahn waren auch geil, teils groß wie ein 10l Putzeimer das größte etwa wie eine mittlere Badewanne


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit 1000 Nm kenne ich *keinen* in Serie gefertigten amerikanischen Sportwagen. (Venom GT usw. ausgenommen, der hat übrigens manuelle Schaltung)
> Aber die SRT Viper 8,4 V10 hat 814 Nm + 6 Gang Handschaltung.


Genau deswegen gibt es bei Daimler die 65er(1000nm) und 63er(900nm) auch nicht mit Handschaltung. Bei so einer SRT Viper sitzt bestimmt bei 814nm schon eine ganz ordendliche Kupplung drin, mit der man bestimmt lieber nicht in einen Stau kommt. 

Wenn man einen 1000nm 65er AMG mit Handschaltung haben wollte dann müsste man bestimmt irgendwas in Sachen 4 Scheiben Sintermetallkupplung haben. Das ist dann halt nicht mehr alltagstauglich und wird deswegen nicht angeboten. Davon mal abgesehen das es nicht lange hält.
Bei reinen Sportwagen ist das wieder was anderes. Da kann man diesen Schritt wagen, weil die nicht zehntausende Kilometer im Jahr gefahren werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Genau deswegen gibt es bei Daimler die 65er(1000nm) und 63er(900nm) auch nicht mit Handschaltung.


 
Beim Daimler gibt es schon seit Jahren keine wirklich großen MTs mehr. Das hat sicher mit der Nachfrage zu tun, aber auch damit, dass deren Inline MTs nie State of the Art waren und man wohl früh erkannt hat, dass die Klientel, die ne C- oder E-Klasse mit mehr als der Basismotorisierung kaufen will sich nicht mit der deckt, die ein MT fahren will. Zumal, wenn das Getriebe bloß so la la ist. Da hat BMW, Audi oder auch Volvo einfach schon lange die besseren Aggregate drin.

Aktuell ist das große Inline MT ja kein Eigengewächs (und wirds wohl nie mehr werden), sondern ein Ableger des BMW MTs aus Brandenburg. Noch größere MTs gibts in Serie ja auch kaum zu kaufen. Oberhalb von 500Nm wird der Markt da sehr dünn.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. September 2014)

Ja, die handgerissenen Getriebe von Daimler waren noch nie so der absolute Bringer.

Wobei ich mich immer frage warum die ganzen MTs immer mit so wenig Drehmoment abgegeben werden. Ich kenne etliche Autos die richtig kräftig leistungsgesteigert wurden und trotzdem mit Seriengetriebe fahren. Und die bauen da nicht ständig neue Getriebe ein. Das heftigste was ich mal gesehen habe war nen VR6 Turbo mit knapp 600PS und original Geriebe.
Automaten rutschen ja bei getunten Autos schonmal gerne durch und das Öl riecht dann wie frisch ausm Auspuff. Aber einen Getriebeschaden beim Schalter wegen Tuning habe ich so noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. September 2014)

Ich kenne etliche Getriebeschäden, die mutmaßlich durchs tunen entstanden sind.

Das nicht noch mehr passiert liegt an verschiedenen Gründen. 
Ein Seriengetriebe ist auslegungstechnisch statistisch auf 200-300tkm (je nach Herszeller) ausgelegt. Auch ein getuntes Auto wird aber als Belastungskollektiv im Feld keine signifikant abweichende Belastung sehen die die Lebensdauer auch nur halbiert. Selbst wenn das so wäre müsste das Ding dann eben 100-150tkm erreichen - viele getunte Autos gehen aber schon vorher aus diversen anderen Gründen übern Jordan, so dass das Getriebe nicht auffällig wird. 
Dann ists halt auch so, dass viele Fahrer gar nicht in der Lage sind einen Getriebeschaden zu detektieren. Pittings kann man gut hören lange vor einem Ausfall - wenn man drauf achtet. Ich denke auch in der Werkstatt kann das längst net jeder.
Kritischer sind dann Spontanausfälle durch z.B. Rennstarts und unsachgemäßer Bedienung. Wer net Fahren / Schalten kann und dann noch das Getriebe außerhalb der Spec betreibt machst halt he...


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Olstyle*, ich kann den T5 mit der Automatik im C70II nicht beurteilen, da ich den nicht gefahren bin.
> Ich bin, bevor ich meinen gekauft hatte alle anderen Motorvarianten gefahren, Handschalter und Automatik.
> Aber ich sehe den C70 als Cruiser und nicht als Kurvenfresser. Dafuer sind baulich bedingt einige Sachen nicht wirklich geeignet.
> Angefangen mit dem relativ hohen Gewicht, leichtgaengige Lenkung, Frontantrieb, Verwindungssteifigkeit, etc.
> ...


Der C70 ist auf jeden Fall ein Cruiser. Auch die erste Version. Anders herum kann man auf der Geraden die >300Nm halt auch mal durch den gesamten Drehzahlbereich peitschen wenn man ein bisschen Schub spüren will. 
Der (Benzin-)Motor ist eben so breit fahrbar, dass gerade eine Automatik hier eher Gefahr läuft zu "aufgeregt" die Gänge zu wechseln. Gut abgestimmt könnte es unter Umständen aber durchaus passen-> muss ich bei Gelegenheit halt mal testen.


----------



## Verminaard (25. September 2014)

Ich hab den 2l Diesel, wollt erst den großen haben, aber den, den ich gekauft hatte, war einfach vom Gesamtpaket besser.
Ich finde der Motor harmoniert ganz gut mit der Automatik. Klar koennt er bissi mehr Dampf haben, aber andererseits stoert es mich mittlerweilen so gar nicht mehr. Man darf nicht vergessen das der große Motor gleich das eh schon hohe Gewicht nochmal in die Hoehe treibt.
Bin glaube ich auch etwas ruhiger als frueher geworden.

Beim Service habe ich ein Softwareupdate bekommen, glaube da wurde irgendwas in der Automatik auch geupdatet. Weis nicht ob es Einbildung ist, aber es fuehlt sich irgendwie besser an.


----------



## Riverna (26. September 2014)

Da baut man fast 3 Jahre ein Auto auf und dann hat man einen Unfall weil der Unfallgegner stock besoffen einem in die Karre fährt. Genau das ist einem meiner besten Freunde gestern Nacht passiert. Der Alptraum eines jeden Schraubers. Die Karre ist komplett platt... die ganze Kohle, die ganze Arbeit... alles fürn Arsch. Der arme Kerl, er tut mir so leid.


----------



## watercooled (26. September 2014)

Ach du Sch.... ist ihm was passiert?


----------



## Riverna (26. September 2014)

Ist ist zum Glück nichts passiert. Dem Unfallgegner auch nicht, der konnte sogar noch so stock besoffen wie er ist abhauen. Die Polizei hat ihn aber dann gefunden, in seiner Haut will ich nicht stecken. 

Basti (so heißt der Besitzer) ist auf dem Heimweg gewesen. Als ihm der Besoffene entgegen gekommen ist, auf einmal zieht er ohne Grund auf seine Spur und ballert volle Hütte in den NX. Jetzt sind fast 3 Jahre Arbeit und knapp 10.000 Euro flutsch. Von der Versicherung bekommt er wahrscheinlich kaum war, für die wird es nur ein altes Auto sein wie viele andere auch.


----------



## watercooled (26. September 2014)

Kann man da nicht irgendwie mit Rechnungen belegen das dies, das und jenes verbaut war?
Da müsste man doch was machen können.


----------



## killer196 (26. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da baut man fast 3 Jahre ein Auto auf und dann hat man einen Unfall weil der Unfallgegner stock besoffen einem in die Karre fährt. Genau das ist einem meiner besten Freunde gestern Nacht passiert. Der Alptraum eines jeden Schraubers. Die Karre ist komplett platt... die ganze Kohle, die ganze Arbeit... alles fürn Arsch. Der arme Kerl, er tut mir so leid.



Neeein das schöne auto 
Das war "Mia" oder?


----------



## watercooled (26. September 2014)

War ja der von seinem Kumpel. Mia lebt ja hoffentlich noch


----------



## Riverna (26. September 2014)

Das kann man sicherlich, jedoch bekommst du am Ende trotzdem weniger als du selber bezahlt hast. Schauen wir mal wies weiter geht. Das wichtigste ist das es ihm gut geht, dass Auto ist nur zweitrangig.


----------



## watercooled (26. September 2014)

Und wenns pro Teil nur ein paar Euro sind. Geld haben oder nicht haben.


----------



## killer196 (26. September 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> War ja der von seinem Kumpel. Mia lebt ja hoffentlich noch



Das kaputte Auto hieß Mia.


----------



## watercooled (26. September 2014)

Achso. Dachte immer Mia wäre seiner...


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und wenns pro Teil *nur ein paar Euro sind*. Geld haben oder nicht haben.


 
Genau das ist das problem, ein Bekannter fuhr mal ein Corsa B GSI.
Das war am Ende ein richtig schmucker Flitzer mit 180 PS.
Fächerkrümmer, Komplette Auspuffanlage Edelstahl, Bremsen von Brembo, Felgen im Wert von 1500€, Recaros, Käfig eingezogen, Effektlack schwarz-Gold usw. belegbare rechnungen von knapp 10t€.
Sämtliche Änderungen eingetragen.
Ergebnis: eigentlicher Wiederbeschaffungswert --> 3500€ + ca. 2000€ "Anbauteile" = 5500€ von Versicherung bekommen.


----------



## watercooled (26. September 2014)

Genau das meine ich doch. 2000€ haben oder eben nicht haben 
Die Kohle fürs Tuning siehst du eben nie wieder. Nicht beim Verkauf und auch nicht im Unfallfall (  ).


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. September 2014)

Kann man die Chancen auf etwas mehr Kohle dadurch erhöhen, dass man nach Abschluss der Tunigarbeiten ein Wertgutachten erstellen lässt?

btw. Ich hatte ja vor einem Monat das gleiche Erlebnis. Knallt mir auf der Landstraße einer frontal ins Auto, weil er angeblich bewusstlos geworden ist.
Die Versicherung hat zwar anstandslos die nachträglich eingebaute Standheizung und die Folierung der Scheiben mit eingerechnet,
aber trotzdem finde ich kein gleichwertiges Auto für den Kurs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (26. September 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich doch. 2000€ haben oder eben nicht haben
> Die Kohle fürs Tuning siehst du eben nie wieder. Nicht beim Verkauf und auch nicht im Unfallfall (  ).


 
So wie du es sagst ist es, wer so viel Geld in ein altes Auto steckt muss die Kohle geistig schon mal abhacken. 
Selbst beim Verkauf. 
Schade ist es trozdem allemal und ich kann den Unmut verstehen. Aber die Haupstache ist, das es nur Blechschäden sind und keine Körperlichen.

Er wird auch wieder ein anderes Auto finden, und Schrauben macht ihm ja spaß


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. September 2014)

Wir machen gerade eine Probefahrt mit dem Audi S1. Zu dem paßt die Handschaltung perfekt. 370 Nm, 231 PS, Quattro auf einen Zwerg der in der Polo-Liga spielt. Ein Traum  .
Der Wagen ist natürlich nicht für mich, sondern für meine Freundin, mal schauen ob er's wird.


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2014)

Wenn man das Geld über hat, einem der Wagen gefällt und nicht mehr platz benötigt....warum nicht.
Für mich wäre es nix, aber jedem wie er mag.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. September 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn man das Geld über hat, einem der Wagen gefällt und nicht mehr platz benötigt....warum nicht.
> Für mich wäre es nix, aber jedem wie er mag.


 
Ist ja nur das 2. Auto.
Der Platz ist OK. halt für 2 Erwachsene + ein Kind.
Vom preis her ist er halbwegs "normal" ausgepreist, LP 37.500,-- dürfte ungefähr das Gleiche sein was ein JCW auch kostet.


----------



## keinnick (26. September 2014)

Für ähnliches Geld hat sich ein Bekannter von mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Q5 als Jahreswagen gekauft und die Ausstattung kann sich sehen lassen. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Joselman (26. September 2014)

Ein Jahreswagen ist kein Neuwagen.....


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ein Jahreswagen ist kein Neuwagen.....


 
Das stimmt.
Aber ich würde im Leben keinen Neuwagen kaufen, dafür ist mir das Geld zu schade.


----------



## Brez$$z (26. September 2014)

Ja zumal fast 38k€ für ein Auto in der Polo Klasse, leistung hin oder her. 
Gerade wenn man ein Kind hat holt man sich doch lieber ein Auto das zumindest in der Golf Klasse liegt oder


----------



## keinnick (26. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ein Jahreswagen ist kein Neuwagen.....


 
Das ist mir schon klar.  Ich wollte nur damit nur sagen, dass man für das gleiche Geld "mehr" bekommt wenn man den Kauf als Jahreswagen (mit den einher gehenden "Nachteilen") in Kauf nimmt. Aber darüber möchte ich auch gar nicht streiten.

Mir persönlich wären fast 40k allerdings zuviel. Sowohl für ein Auto an sich (dafür fahre ich privat zu wenig) als auch für ein Auto dieser Kategorie. Aber wie gesagt: Jeder wie mag.


----------



## roadgecko (26. September 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wir machen gerade eine Probefahrt mit dem Audi S1. Zu dem paßt die Handschaltung perfekt. 370 Nm, 231 PS, Quattro auf einen Zwerg der in der Polo-Liga spielt. Ein Traum  .
> Der Wagen ist natürlich nicht für mich, sondern für meine Freundin, mal schauen ob er's wird.


 
Ich blick bei dir nicht mehr durch  Erst ein 100PS Golf mit 18(?)Zöllern für die liebste und dann ein S1. Das ist ja eine 180° Wendung, auch wenn es natürlich ein schönes Auto ist.


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich blick bei dir nicht mehr durch  Erst ein 100PS Golf mit 18(?)Zöllern für die liebste und dann ein S1. Das ist ja eine 180° Wendung, auch wenn es natürlich ein schönes Auto ist.


 
Hab ich mir auch gedacht...
War doch so dass du deiner Holden einen Golf oder Beetle gekauft hast - oder steh ich da auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2014)

Der neuS1 ist nen super Track Auto. Wenig Gewicht, viel Leistung und Allrad. Das Auto schämt sich bestimmt wenn es immer nur zum Einkaufen missbraucht wird.


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. September 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich blick bei dir nicht mehr durch  Erst ein 100PS Golf mit 18(?)Zöllern für die liebste und dann ein S1. Das ist ja eine 180° Wendung, auch wenn es natürlich ein schönes Auto ist.


 
Erst sollte es ein Cabrio sein, jetzt ist Nachwuchs "in Vorbereitung", daher was flottes mit 5 Türen. Der S1 wird einem ja geradezu nachgeschmissen. Mal schauen was wir machen.
Will zufällig jemand einen 12 Monate altes Golf Cabrio ?


----------



## ich558 (26. September 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wir machen gerade eine Probefahrt mit dem Audi S1. Zu dem paßt die Handschaltung perfekt. 370 Nm, 231 PS, Quattro auf einen Zwerg der in der Polo-Liga spielt. Ein Traum  . Der Wagen ist natürlich nicht für mich, sondern für meine Freundin, mal schauen ob er's wird.



Ach den würd ich mal so gerne fahren. Muss verdammt viel Spaß machen der kleine.


----------



## roadgecko (26. September 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erst sollte es ein Cabrio sein, jetzt ist Nachwuchs "in Vorbereitung", daher was flottes mit 5 Türen. Der S1 wird einem ja geradezu nachgeschmissen. Mal schauen was wir machen.
> Will zufällig jemand einen 12 Monate altes Golf Cabrio ?


 
Nagut mit 38K € ist der meiner Meinung nach nicht hinterher geschmissen. Vergleichbare Autos von der Konkurenz kosten fast die Hälfte (Bis auf den von die erwähnten überteuerten JCW). Desshalb wäre ich nie bereit für Allrad und etwas mehr Leistung fast das doppelte auf den Tisch zu legen.

Klar du bekommst bestimmt einen schönen Rabatt und kannst es dir leisten, aber ob es wirklich der S1 sein muss sei mal dahingestellt (meine Meinung).

Der neue Polo GTI (1.8T) fängt glaub ich so bei 22.000€ an und für ~ 25.000€ gibt es fast neue R WRC. Mein Fiesta ST liegt bei 20.100€ und hat Serie mit Overboost auch 200PS. 
Ob einem dann Allrad und die Mehrleistung sowie die Ringe das Wert sind musst du natürlich selber wissen.

PS: Mit Software und Sportkat wird der wohl wie der Polo R gut und gerne um die 300PS haben, kannst du ja mal deiner Frau schmackhaft machen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. September 2014)

Der Besitzer von Tuningwerk hatte ja jetzt auch einen Unfall mit seinem 1er. Der is mit paar Freunden zur Nordschleife gefahren. Da sind aber 3 Porsches gefahren, der eine hatte einen Crash, ist aber weitergefahren und hat wohl nicht gecheckt das ein Ölkühler dadurch ein Leck hatte. Damit haben sie erstmal schön die Strecke versaut, die sind ja einfach weitergefahren, die komplette Strecke. Jedenfalls waren die dann mit 5 Autos aufm Ring, der 1er von dem ist ja richtig krass aufgebaut mit 700+ PS, und alle hatten dadurch dann einen Unfall. Er hat sich gedreht, allein die Karosserieschäden ca. 60k und der eine Kumpel mit einem Black Series hat sich überschlagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2014)

Quatsch, war kein Crash.
Zitat:

Nix Ölleitung! War die Rücklaufleitung Lenkung die im Karussell hochgegangen ist und auch nix Shock und Zeigefinger, da er SOFORT nach oben ist und den Wagen abgestellt hat. Von uns fährt keiner, im Gegensatz zu anderen, mit Ölschaden weiter. Den hat uns Meister Bongard mit dem Schlepper geholt! UND wir haben nicht einmal Öl auf der Strecke hinterlassen. Also bitte! Trotzdem cooles Foto!
Quelle: Touristenfahrten Nordschleife, unterwegs im 1er - Seite 159 - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community
Achtung! Rücklaufleitung Lenkung! - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community

700+ PS hat der auch nicht. Das würde der Block vom N54 bei weitem nicht aushalten.
Maximal mit sehr viel teuren Veränderungen sind grob 600PS.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der neuS1 ist nen super Track Auto. Wenig Gewicht, viel Leistung und Allrad. Das Auto schämt sich bestimmt wenn es immer nur zum Einkaufen missbraucht wird.


 
http://youtu.be/BvikPaxvYG0 

Wobei wenig Gewicht nicht zutrifft. Selbst der neue GTI PP ist leichter.


----------



## Beam39 (26. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der Besitzer von Tuningwerk hatte ja jetzt auch einen Unfall mit seinem 1er. Der is mit paar Freunden zur Nordschleife gefahren. Da sind aber 3 Porsches gefahren, der eine hatte einen Crash, ist aber weitergefahren und hat wohl nicht gecheckt das ein Ölkühler dadurch ein Leck hatte. Damit haben sie erstmal schön die Strecke versaut, die sind ja einfach weitergefahren, die komplette Strecke. Jedenfalls waren die dann mit 5 Autos aufm Ring, der 1er von dem ist ja richtig krass aufgebaut mit 700+ PS, und alle hatten dadurch dann einen Unfall. Er hat sich gedreht, allein die Karosserieschäden ca. 60k und der eine Kumpel mit einem Black Series hat sich überschlagen.


 
Junge, in welchen Träumer-Foren du dich auch aufhalten magst, bleib bitte da. Woher hastn die Info?


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Neeein das schöne auto
> Das war "Mia" oder?



Ja das war/ist Mia



watercooled schrieb:


> War ja der von seinem Kumpel. Mia lebt ja hoffentlich noch


 
Mia ist der vom Kumpel. Meine beiden heißen Willy und Kate. 

Bin heute zu ihm gefahren, als ich den Wagen Live gesehen habe... mir lief es eiskalt den Rücken runter. Zum Glück ist ihm nichts passiert. Der Unfallgegner ist über die Motorhaube, ca 20 Zentimeter am Kopf vorbei gefahren. Nun stellt die Frage sich, wann und ob wir ein neues Projekt für ihn starten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ach den würd ich mal so gerne fahren. Muss verdammt viel Spaß machen der kleine.


 
Ich bin vom Aston Martin bis zum Tesla S P85 so ziemlich alles gefahren was man so fahren kann. Aber so eine kleine Rennsemmel ist bisher das lustigste was ich bewegt habe. Insofern ist der S1 sein Geld (nach Rabatt) auf jeden Fall wert. Das Augenmerk meiner Freundin liegt vor allem auf dem Allradantrieb, der im übrigen auch extremst gut funktioniert, trotz Haldex.

Egal was es wird, gestern war ein extrem spaßiger Tag. hat sich also in jedem Fall gelohnt  .


----------



## Zappaesk (27. September 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Augenmerk meiner Freundin liegt vor allem auf dem Allradantrieb,



Ihr plant ein Kind/Kinder und der Hauptaugenmerk liegt beim Allradantrieb?!

Das das Auto viel zu klein für Mutter und Kind ist spielt bei den Überlegungen keine Rolle? Meine Frau war damals auch so naiv zu glauben ihr Polo sei groß genug (und der ist riesig gegen nen S1) - nach 2 Wochen Elternschaft gabs dann nen großen Kombi... Aber das findet ihr auch noch raus, da bin ich zuversichtlich!


----------



## watercooled (27. September 2014)

Meine Kindheit fand in nem Corsa A statt. 2 Personen + Kinderwagen + Ich. 
Ging auch


----------



## Zappaesk (27. September 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meine Kindheit fand in nem Corsa A statt. 2 Personen + Kinderwagen + Ich.
> Ging auch



Ja, aber nur unter Gefluche und Verwünschungen. Früher sind die Leute auch im Käfer zu fünft nach Italien im Urlaub gewesen... Da bei IT es ja nicht am Geld mangelt für ein anderes Auto wird er sich das dauerhaft nicht antun wollen. Aber wie gesagt, das merkt er noch selber, Kinder erziehen zum Pragmatismus und verschieben die Prioritäten...

Babysafe, Kinderwagen, Windeln + Wechsel Klamotten für Kind und evtl. Mutter passen in den Kofferraum des S1 einfach nicht rein (gut der Safe muss da au net rein) - Einkäufe oder sonstiges Gepäck sind völlig unmöglich!

Es hat schon seinen Grund warum vor Kindergärten und Schulen die Mütter in Kombis, Vans u.ä. vor fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2014)

Man kann auch nicht so einfach verallgemeinern. Das "vernünftigste" Auto was meine Mutter mit zwei Kindern gefahren ist war ein Baur TC4. Alles andere Zweitürer und nie ein Kombi.


----------



## Mosed (27. September 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es hat schon seinen Grund warum vor Kindergärten und Schulen die Mütter in Kombis, Vans u.ä. vor fahren.


 
Ja, weil die Eltern faule Couchpotatoes sind oder überängstlich.  Ist schon klar wie du es meinst - für andere Touren wird ein großes Fahrzeug benötigt.

Das interessante bzgl Eltern, die ihre Kinder aus Sicherheitsgründen hinfahren ist ja, dass die meisten Unfälle durch den Bringservice entstehen...


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder von "Mia"... irgendwie ein komisches Gefühl das Auto wo man 3 Jahre mit dran gearbeitet hat so zu sehen. Das alles nur weil es Leute gibt die sich besoffen hinter das Steuer setzen. Ironischerweise hat der Unfallgegner der sich die Birne zugelötet hat, ein Weingeschäft.


----------



## killer196 (27. September 2014)

Sieht verdammt böse aus


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. September 2014)

Ach du schande


----------



## tsd560ti (27. September 2014)

Und wahrscheinlich dann die erste Reaktiin von 80% der Leute: "Immer diese getunten Raser, kein Wunder..."

Wie ist der andere da eigentlich draufgefahren?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Junge, in welchen Träumer-Foren du dich auch aufhalten magst, bleib bitte da. Woher hastn die Info?


 

Habe ich von dem Chef von Tuningwerk, der hat das selber gesagt. Mein Kumpel hat letztens mit ihm telefoniert. Nur weil das in deinem BMW Forum nicht steht heißt das nicht das es nicht stimmt.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie ist der andere da eigentlich draufgefahren?


 
Der Typ ist erst über einen Bordstein gefahren, dann über den NX vom Kumpel (wirklich richtig über die Motorhaube), hat dann noch zwei Autos gestriffen. Ist Richtung Heimat (ca 200 Meter von der Unfallstelle) und hat sich zuhause ins Bett gelegt. Als mein Kumpel sich dann aus dem Auto befreien konnte, hat er die Polizei gerufen. Die war dann ca 45Min später da. Die sind dann irgendwann zu dem Typ gefahren und haben ihn ins Krankenhaus mit genommen zur Blutabnahme. Sturz besoffen war der Vogel... Saufen, Unfallbauen, Fahrerflucht, Sachbeschädigung... das wird denke ich richtig teuer.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. September 2014)

Dem kann man ja nur noch Verbot für alles was rollt erteilen.

Hat dein Kumpel immerhin Glück gehabt, dass der Typ ihm nicht frontal reingeknallt ist.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2014)

20 Zentimeter weiter und er wäre direkt über meinen Kumpel gefahren, den Aussenspiegel hat er noch abgefahren. 
So Leute gehören eigentlich weggesperrt... das schlimme ist das abhauen. Er konnte nicht wissen wie es meinem Kumpel geht, hat ihn scheinbar auch nicht interessiert. Ich bekomme jetzt schon wieder Agressionen...


----------



## tsd560ti (27. September 2014)

Heißt, er ist ihm entgegengekommen, dein Kumpel hat gebremst. Dann ist der Typ über den anderen Bürgersteig und dann mit Schwung in die vordere Seite. Hat zurückgesetzt und ist weitergefahren? 
Wenn man so was hört wünscht man sich echt, der NX wär ne alte, feste Eiche gewesen.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2014)

Genau so lief es ab. Mein Kumpel kam dann nicht mehr aus dem Auto raus, weil die Batterie bei dem Unfall geplatzt ist, der Motor aus war weil der Zündverteiler kaputt war. Also musste er über die Beifahrerseite aus dem Auto grabbeln.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. September 2014)

Ging dann die Tür nicht mehr auf, oder was?


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2014)

Naja, so "schief" wie der Wagen anschließend war kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen. Und mit elektrischen Fensterhebern hat man dann ja tatsächlich ein Problem raus zu kommen. Habe ich mir noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, muss ich zugeben. So ein Notfallhammer im Auto ist vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee merk ich gerade.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. September 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ihr plant ein Kind/Kinder und der Hauptaugenmerk liegt beim Allradantrieb?!



Ja, da wir in Bayern wohnen udn sie schon immer Allrad für den Winter wollte.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das das Auto viel zu klein für Mutter und Kind ist spielt bei den Überlegungen keine Rolle? Meine Frau war damals auch so naiv zu glauben ihr Polo sei groß genug (und der ist riesig gegen nen S1) - nach 2 Wochen Elternschaft gabs dann nen großen Kombi... Aber das findet ihr auch noch raus, da bin ich zuversichtlich!


 
Ihren ersten Sohn hat sie mit einem klassik Mini durchgebracht, da wird ein S1 mit rund doppelt soviel Platz als Zweitwagen doch wohl ausreichen. Das Ding hat 5 Türen, vorne richtig viel Platz (merh als mein A5) und man kommt gut an die Rückbank. Wenn wir nur ein Auto hätten könnte ich die Bedenken noch halbwegs verstehen. Aber 2 Erwachsene, zwei Kinder und 2 Autos sollen zu wenig sein? Da müssen die Zeiten sich aber stark verändert haben. Wir waren früher zu 5. und hatten nur eine Mittelklasse Limousine. Ging problemlos.
Übrigens finde ich den Trend auch recht merkwürdig sofort auf einen Kleintransporter umzusatteln sobald das erste Kind in der Pipeline ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Habe ich von dem Chef von Tuningwerk, der hat das selber gesagt. Mein Kumpel hat letztens mit ihm telefoniert. Nur weil das in deinem BMW Forum nicht steht heißt das nicht das es nicht stimmt.


 
Dann heut den "Kumpel" wohl Quatsch erzählt.
Peter R. alias Jojo11 aus dem Forum ist nämlich der Geschäftsführer


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ging dann die Tür nicht mehr auf, oder was?


 
Fahrerseite ging nicht auf da der Wagen zu verzogen ist, elektrische Fenster gehen ohne Strom nicht. Noch dazu hat er beim Unfall seine Brille verloren und sah nichts mehr... er tat mir so leid als ich das erfahren habe. Bin gestern Abend gleich zu ihm gefahren.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, so "schief" wie der Wagen anschließend war kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen. Und mit elektrischen Fensterhebern hat man dann ja tatsächlich ein Problem raus zu kommen. Habe ich mir noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, muss ich zugeben. So ein Notfallhammer im Auto ist vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee merk ich gerade.



Achso, mechanisch ging die nicht auf. Sah erst so aus als wäre die gerade noch heile.
 So ein Auto mit elektrischen Schiebetüren ist ja dann wohl recht gefährlich, keine schöne Vorstellung.


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich den Trend auch recht merkwürdig sofort auf einen Kleintransporter umzusatteln sobald das erste Kind in der Pipeline ist.


 
Kommt aber immer auf die Beduerfnisse der Nutzer an.
Wenn deine Freundin und du mit dem A1 klarkommt, habt enorm viel Spass damit! 

Ich kenns halt anders auch. Wo Eltern genervt sind wenn das Auto zu klein ist. Da muss man beim Kinderwagen Kompromisse machen. Der Einkauf geht meist nicht ganz so einfach usw. Gibts zahlreiche individuelle Anwendungsbereiche.
Ein Bekannter hat sich damals einen XC90 geholt wo das erste Kind kam, da kein Auto faehig war den Kinderwagen vernuenftig, ohne viel Rumbasteln in den Kofferaum zu packen. Abgesehen von irgendwelchen Vans.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann heut den "Kumpel" wohl Quatsch erzählt.
> Peter R. alias Jojo11 aus dem Forum ist nämlich der Geschäftsführer


 

Ja dann frag ihn doch. Der Post ist vom 14.9. das ist ja wohl schon ein halben Monat her.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2014)

Dann sei doch auch so nett und nenne mir ein Datum.

Du hast geschrieben:


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Habe ich von dem Chef von Tuningwerk, der hat das selber gesagt. Mein Kumpel hat *letztens* mit ihm telefoniert.


 
"Letztens" ist da ziemlich undefiniert und kann gut und gerne 'nen Monat sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2014)

Haha, nen Monat locker nicht. Letztens ist so die letztenden Tage, ich denke mal mit 1er Woche ist das ganz gut definiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2014)

Okay, hatte eine Antwort in seinem Thread überlesen. Der 1er hatte nach dem Schaden an der Rücklaufleitung noch einen Unfall auf der NoS.


----------



## roadgecko (27. September 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ja, da wir in Bayern wohnen udn sie schon immer Allrad für den Winter wollte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die meisten Kleinwagen bieten vorne erstaunlich viel platz, kann ich bestätigen. Nur hinten wird es dann dafür umso enger


----------



## ich558 (27. September 2014)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Die meisten Kleinwagen bieten vorne erstaunlich viel platz, kann ich bestätigen. Nur hinten wird es dann dafür umso enger



Kann ich auch bestätigen  A1 mit 185cm vorne sitzen null Problemo -hinten fühlt man sich wie in Guantanamo.


----------



## STSLeon (27. September 2014)

Der Begriff "Kleinwagen" muss ja auch irgendwo herkommen...


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. September 2014)

Meine Eltern wollen ihren mittlerweile 13 Jahre alten A3 durch was Neues ersetzen. Ich habe sie jetzt auf den Yeti gebracht. Mal schauen ob ich das so hinbekomme das der Preis paßt und die Ausstattung. 
Wenn es klappt wird es ein Yeti 1.4 TSi DSG mit ein paar Paketen (Klima, Sitzheizung, Einparkhilfe, getönte Scheiben). Sie wollen nur etwa 15.000,- ausgeben, mein bester Preis liegt momentan bei etwa 18.000,- Euro. Mal schauen was mit "Behindertenrabatt" und Inzahlungnahme noch geht...

Dürfte allemal besser sein als eine gebrauchte Kiste zu kaufen, wird wohl der letzte Wagen in ihrem Autofahrerleben.


----------



## sav (27. September 2014)

Ich fahre einen BMW 316i.


----------



## Captn (27. September 2014)

Und was für einen?


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2014)

Ich denk er trollt, hat was ähnliches in den Mopped Thread geschrieben. Oder er drückt sich nur komisch aus


----------



## Captn (27. September 2014)

Ich überlege mir ja einen E46 als Coupe zu holen, kostet ja gebraucht nicht die Welt mit ordentlicher Ausstattung. Aber ich glaub steuerlastig wird das Auto nachher .


----------



## -sori- (27. September 2014)

Hallo Leute, nach langer Suche und Besuch aller örtlichen Händler waren wir nun für die Probefahrt zum 2. Mal beim Volvohändler. Anfangs überlegten wir auch, auf den neuen XC90 zu warten, aber als er sagte dass sie mit Mai bis Juni rechnen, schrieben wir das ab.

Im Schauraum stand ein neuer Volvo XC60 D5, Ocean Race, Vollausstattung, MJ. 2015. Farbkombination: schwarzes Leder, rote Nähte, weisse Aussenfarbe. Preis: 73'000, mit allem was möglich ist/war und inkl. Zusätzlichen Wünschen landen wir bei ca. 66'000 CHF. Die Probefahrt überzeugte uns ebenfalls.

Evtl noch interessant: 18 Prozent Steigung zu unserem Haus, Im Winter ist es Allrad kaum möglich hoch zu kommen, in harten Wintern sogar Schneekettenpflicht. Jahresfahrleistung 40'000-50'000 km, Komfort ist auf jeden Fall sehr wichtig. Aufgrund Rückenprobleme braucht es einen hohen bzw. komfortablen Einstieg.



Für mich ein sehr guter Preis. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2014)

sav schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen BMW 316i.


 
Das tut mir aber leid für dich 

Hab gerade nochmal ein Bild bei Tageslicht bekommen, da sieht man erstmal das volle Ausmaß und das Glück welches er meiner Meinung nach hatte.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Okay, hatte eine Antwort in seinem Thread überlesen. Der 1er hatte nach dem Schaden an der Rücklaufleitung noch einen Unfall auf der NoS.


 
Siehst du. Er baut den Wagen auch warscheinlich nicht mehr auf. Du hättest ihn auch einfach Fragen können, aber meine Infos sind ja aus irgendeinem Spinner Forum.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Siehst du. Er baut den Wagen auch warscheinlich nicht mehr auf.


 
Doch, das Auto wird wieder komplett aufgebaut.


> Wir bauen ihn mittels neuer Karosse wieder auf und bei der Gelegenheit  mit noch etwas mehr Power und ein paar Verbesserungen die ich eh machen  wollte






ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du hättest ihn auch einfach Fragen können,   aber meine Infos sind ja aus irgendeinem Spinner Forum.



Ich reagiere bloß immer etwas allergisch auf Aussagen wie: "Ich hab von einem Bekannten gehört, der jemanden kennt und und und..."
So verbreitet man wahnsinnig schnell Gerüchte, welche den Betroffenen schädigen könnten.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2014)

Bisher hast du auch viel Blödsinn und Unwissenheit unters Volk gebracht... da kann einem halt schonmal so ein Fehler unterlaufen wenn du ausnahmsweise mal Recht hast.


----------



## Beam39 (28. September 2014)

Gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit bei nem E46 nachzugucken ob am Tacho gespielt wurde? Ich hatte heute nämlich ein ziemlich interessantes Gespräch mit dem Kerl der meinem Kumpel den E46 M3 verkauft hat. Ich hab ihn mal auf das fehlende Scheckheft angesprochen und gefragt wie es sein kann dass so eine wichtiges Dokument bei solch einem Fahrzeug mit so wenig Kilometern fehlen kann.. Er meinte dann nur dass das Auto nem älteren Ehepaar gehört hat und die haben das wohl verloren - aha.

Das seie aber gar kein Problem da man ja den Schlüssel auslesen lassen kann bei BMW, was sie auch getan haben, und die Kilometer sich dadurch bestätigt haben sollen. Ich meinte dann zu ihm dass das gut möglich sein kann aber das schließt ja nicht aus dass das Fahrzeug dann bis 300.000km gefahren worden ist und die KM dann bis zum letzten Servicepunkt zurückgesetzt wurden. Dann bringt der Kunde den Schlüssel zum auslesen und bekommt das Gleiche zu sehen.

Auf die These hin wurde er plötzlich sehr wütend und meinte mit sonen Betrügereien habe er nichts am Hut.

Lustig an der ganzen Sache is aber dass sie sehr wohl dafür bekannt sind/ waren. Ein sehr guter Freund ging sogar vor Gericht gegen ihn weil sich herausgestellt hat dass die zwei Fahrzeuge die er gekauft hat jeweils um 100tkm zurückgedreht wurden (E39). Hat dann das Gericht natürlich gewonnen und der Kerl musste ordentlich Strafe zahlen.

Der E46 von meinem Kumpel war mir von Anfang an nicht geheuer. Überall nachlackiert, Innenraum total abgenutzt und fehlendes Scheckheft.. Wenns da ne Möglichkeit gibt dem nachzugehen würd ich das gern mal machen.


----------



## dsdenni (28. September 2014)

Das erinnert mich an ein Video, wo ein  5er E60 zurückgespult wurde. Tacho sagte 256k. Dann hat der Typ im Video das Steuergerät per PC eingelesen wo auch 256k stand. Als er aber zu dem Punkt Dieselpartikelfilterservice kam, stand dort: "Zuletzt bei 521k KM gewartet" :00
Das schlimmste an der Sache war, das der Typ das Auto von einem BMW Händler hatte


----------



## riedochs (28. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit bei nem E46 nachzugucken ob am Tacho gespielt wurde? Ich hatte heute nämlich ein ziemlich interessantes Gespräch mit dem Kerl der meinem Kumpel den E46 M3 verkauft hat. Ich hab ihn mal auf das fehlende Scheckheft angesprochen und gefragt wie es sein kann dass so eine wichtiges Dokument bei solch einem Fahrzeug mit so wenig Kilometern fehlen kann.. Er meinte dann nur dass das Auto nem älteren Ehepaar gehört hat und die haben das wohl verloren - aha.
> 
> Das seie aber gar kein Problem da man ja den Schlüssel auslesen lassen kann bei BMW, was sie auch getan haben, und die Kilometer sich dadurch bestätigt haben sollen. Ich meinte dann zu ihm dass das gut möglich sein kann aber das schließt ja nicht aus dass das Fahrzeug dann bis 300.000km gefahren worden ist und die KM dann bis zum letzten Servicepunkt zurückgesetzt wurden. Dann bringt der Kunde den Schlüssel zum auslesen und bekommt das Gleiche zu sehen.
> 
> ...


 
Motorsteuergerät, bei Automatik auch in deren Steuergerät. Hat er elektrische Sitze? Womöglich auch dort. Lenkrad Steuergerät auch auch eine Möglichkeit. das hängt vom Hersteller ab.

Ein BMW Händler sollte da eigentlich in der Lage sein die KM-Stände überall auszulesen.


----------



## XE85 (28. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit bei nem E46  nachzugucken ob am Tacho gespielt wurde? Ich hatte heute nämlich ein  ziemlich interessantes Gespräch mit dem Kerl der meinem Kumpel den E46  M3 verkauft hat. Ich hab ihn mal auf das fehlende Scheckheft  angesprochen und gefragt wie es sein kann dass so eine wichtiges  Dokument bei solch einem Fahrzeug mit so wenig Kilometern fehlen kann..  Er meinte dann nur dass das Auto nem älteren Ehepaar gehört hat und die  haben das wohl verloren - aha.



Bei solchen Aussagen würde ich, auch wenn das Auto noch so selten ist, sofort die Finger von dem Ding lassen.

Es gibt auch Wagen (k.a. ober der E46 das schon hat) die einen (unabhängigen) Kilometerstand im Motorsteuergerät speichern.

Davon ab werden Servicearbeiten (samt Kilometerstand) mittlerweile ja auch in einer Datenbank gespeichert.


----------



## STSLeon (28. September 2014)

@Beam39
Wieso kauft man das Auto überhaupt bei einem Händler? Wenn der innere und äußere Zustand schon bescheiden ist und das Scheckheft verschwunden ist, bin ich genauso schnell wieder vom Hof. Dazu noch die übliche Story mit dem älteren Ehepaar (faszinierend wie viele ältere Ehepaare / Omas /Opas sich solche Autos kaufen). Dann noch die gemachten Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis...

Sorry aber irgendwie fällt dein Kumpel in die Kategorie "jeden Tag steht ein Idiot auf"...


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. September 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> (faszinierend wie viele ältere Ehepaare / Omas /Opas sich solche Autos kaufen)


Ich glaub wenn mir einer mal sowas erzählen will fang ich zu lachen an


----------



## Iconoclast (28. September 2014)

Och, so unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht. Haben hier auch ein Rentnerehepaar mit einem S8, der höchstens mal 5km nach Lidl bewegt wird. Aber sowas ist eher die Außnahme, stimmt schon.


----------



## STSLeon (28. September 2014)

Natürlich gibt es die Rentner, die jedes Mal dem Autohändler auf dem Leim gehen und ein immer größeres und stärkeres Auto leasen. Aber selbst bei denen geht es mehr Richtung Luxuslimousine. Ein M3 ist doch eine andere Richtung. Außerdem sind die älteren Leute oft sehr penibel, da bleibt kein Service offen.


----------



## keinnick (28. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Lustig an der ganzen Sache is aber dass sie sehr wohl dafür bekannt sind/ waren. Ein sehr guter Freund ging sogar vor Gericht gegen ihn weil sich herausgestellt hat dass die zwei Fahrzeuge die er gekauft hat jeweils um 100tkm zurückgedreht wurden (E39). Hat dann das Gericht natürlich gewonnen und der Kerl musste ordentlich Strafe zahlen.
> 
> Der E46 von meinem Kumpel war mir von Anfang an nicht geheuer. Überall nachlackiert, Innenraum total abgenutzt und fehlendes Scheckheft.. Wenns da ne Möglichkeit gibt dem nachzugehen würd ich das gern mal machen.



"Lustig" daran finde ich vor allem, dass man von so einem Kandidaten überhaupt noch was kauft. Kannte Dein Kumpel die Vorgeschichte mit den anderen beiden Autos denn nicht?


----------



## Riverna (28. September 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die älteren Leute oft sehr penibel, da bleibt kein Service offen.


 
Dies kann ich nicht bestätigen, die meisten Kunden die immer extrem sparen wollen und bei jeder Reperatur und Service erst überzeugt werden müssen das sie wirklich nötig ist sind Rentner. Jüngere Menschen so zwischen 30 Jahren und 40 Jahren legen deutlich mehr Wert und Disziplin an den Tag was Service angeht. Da kommt kaum einer und fragt ob man beim Zahnriemenwechsel unbedingt die Spannrollen und Wasserpumpe mittauschen muss. Für die ist das selbstverständlich. Die Autos sind da meistens auch deutlich besser durchgewartet.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dies kann ich nicht bestätigen, die meisten Kunden die immer extrem sparen wollen und bei jeder Reperatur und Service erst überzeugt werden müssen das sie wirklich nötig ist sind Rentner. Jüngere Menschen so zwischen 30 Jahren und 40 Jahren legen deutlich mehr Wert und Disziplin an den Tag was Service angeht. Da kommt kaum einer und fragt ob man beim Zahnriemenwechsel unbedingt die Spannrollen und Wasserpumpe mittauschen muss. Für die ist das selbstverständlich. Die Autos sind da meistens auch deutlich besser durchgewartet.



naja ich denke das liegt eher an der Person selbst. Ich hab mir vor vor einigen jahren nen Mondeo Mk1 von 95 gekauft der von einem Rentner gefahren wurde.
Da war jede rechnung vorhanden, selbst 20€ für Glühbirnenwechsel war dabei. 

Zu dem Fehlenden Scheckheft, sobald ich sowas in einer Anzeige sehe lese ich nicht weiter. Kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen wie man ein Scheckheft verliert


----------



## Riverna (28. September 2014)

Klar kommt es auf die Person an, aber ich rede hier nicht von 3 oder 4 Leuten. Sondern einem ganzen Kundenstamm  
Aber ein Scheckheft verliert man in der Tat nicht so einfach. Wobei ein Scheckheft eh nur interessant ist für den Kilometerstand, alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach nebensächlich.


----------



## keinnick (28. September 2014)

Die Rentner die ich so kenne sind mit ihren Karren echt penibel was das angeht. Da wird dann z. B. die B Klasse von Opa bei nen oberflächlichen Kratzer vom Einkaufswagen direkt zu Daimler gekarrt obwohl man das in 2 Minuten rauspolieren könnte. 

Vom Service ganz zu schweigen. Da wird dann heute schon ein Termin gemacht wenn das Auto sagt, dass es gerne in 1000km Service hätte.


----------



## STSLeon (28. September 2014)

So kenn ich das auch, hatten im Viertel lange einen älteren Herren, der sich alle 2 Jahre eine neue S-KLasse gekauft hat. War eine Gefahr im Straßenverkehr und hat den Wagen kaum in die Garage bekommen. Aber das Auto war im top Zustand.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klar kommt es auf die Person an, aber ich rede hier nicht von 3 oder 4 Leuten. Sondern einem ganzen Kundenstamm
> Aber ein Scheckheft verliert man in der Tat nicht so einfach. Wobei ein Scheckheft eh nur interessant ist für den Kilometerstand, alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach nebensächlich.



Naja ich find das Scheckheft dient nicht nur zum nachweiß von KM, sondern ist auch ein Idikator wie mit dem Auto umgegangen wurde.
und z.b bei Ford hast du ja bis zu 12 Jahre Garantie auf Rost, aber nur wenn du die Korrosionsschutzkontrolle regelmäßig machst


----------



## XE85 (28. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> ... und bei jeder Reperatur und Service erst  überzeugt werden müssen das sie wirklich nötig ist sind Rentner.



Renter sind aber auch eine Gruppe die gerne, mangels deren Wissen in Sachen moderner Technik, deren gutgläubigkeit, usw. über den Tisch gezogen werden.

Ich halte es daher für unrichtig ihnen gleich Geiz vorzuwerfen, nur weil sie skeptisch sind. Ich finde es eher gut das man nicht alles so einfach akzeptiert was einem so an "muss gemacht werden" entgegengeworfen wird.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. September 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Renter sind aber auch eine Gruppe die gerne, mangels deren Wissen in Sachen moderner Technik, deren gutgläubigkeit, usw. über den Tisch gezogen werden.
> 
> Ich halte es daher für unrichtig ihnen gleich Geiz vorzuwerfen, nur weil sie skeptisch sind. Ich finde es eher gut das man nicht alles so einfach akzeptiert was einem so an "muss gemacht werden" entgegengeworfen wird.


 
Das Trifft nicht nur bei Rentnern zu, da werden einige über den Tisch gezogen. Meine Frau ging damals als wir noch nicht verheiratet waren mit ihrem Skoda Fabia zu einer Freien Werkstatt 
wegen einer kleinen Inspektion. Sie sollten nichts reparieren ohne vorher abzuklären. Dachte sich vermutlich ein Junges ding ohne Ahnung

Irgendwann kam die Rechnung, 650€ für eine "kleine" inspektion bei einem 7 Jahre alten Fabia.
Und was finde ich auf der Rechnung "Ventile ausbauen und Reinigen - ~300€" 

Meine 2 Wochen alten Wischer hat er gewechselt, das volle Scheiben reinigungsmittel hat er noch voller gemacht mit Edlen ElefantenTränen für 50€ der Liter

Ich hab da ein Theater bei dem veranstaltet und ihm kein Cent überwiesen.
seine letzte aussage "Sie brauchen garnicht wieder hier herkommen" 
solchen leuten kann man eigentlich nur die Insolvenz wünschen


----------



## keinnick (28. September 2014)

Ich glaube das hätte er nicht extra betonen müssen, oder?  Aber naja, schwarze Schafe gibt's überall, auch unter den Vertragswerkstätten.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. September 2014)

Ja und es gibt zu viele Dumme auf dieser Welt, sonst könnten diese Schwarzen Schafe garnicht erst so lange überleben


----------



## XE85 (28. September 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Irgendwann kam die Rechnung, 650€ für eine "kleine" inspektion bei einem 7 Jahre alten Fabia.
> Und was finde ich auf der Rechnung "Ventile ausbauen und Reinigen - ~300€"



Da hilft ein Kostenvoranschlag ungemein, der ist bindend und man hat was in der Hand das man mit anderen Werkstätten vergleichen kann.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. September 2014)

Warum sollte ich ein Kostenvoranschlag machen, wenn ich den Auftrag gebe eine Inspektion wie Skoda vorgibt zu machen, ist dies zu tun. 
Wenn er mir jetzt ein Kuchen backt muss ich den ja auch nicht zahlen  wenn ich nicht recht hätte, würde er wohl auf die Zahlung bestehen


----------



## Riverna (28. September 2014)

Über den Tisch gezogen werden kann jede Altergruppe. Mir wollten sie bei einer freien Werkstatt mit 3 Buchstaben, die Scheiben und Beläge an dem Golf 2 meiner Mutter tauschen. Die wären total runtergefahren und sie dürfen mich so gar nicht mehr vom Hof lassen. Ich bat ihn mir dann mal die Bremse zu zeigen und dann selte der Herr Mechaniker fest, dass der Golf nur Trommelbremsen hatte. Zum Glück wusste ich das vorher schon, so ging er mir schön auf den Leim. Ende vom Lied war, mir wurde die Inspektion geschenkt und ein RedBull hab ich ebenfalls noch bekommen.


----------



## XE85 (28. September 2014)

Ist schon richtig, man muss nichts zahlen was nicht in Auftrag gegeben wurde, es hilft halt derartige Umstimmigkeiten und Diskussionen schon im vorhinein zu vermeiden. Ich mache das eigentlich immer, und wenns nur der Ölwechsel ist, ich will am Auftag stehen haben was gemacht wird und was es in etwa kostet, dann erübrigt sich jede Diskussion.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. September 2014)

ja hast schon recht, aber eigentlich sollte es ja nicht so sein 
Und wenn man mal "seine Werkstatt des vertrauens" gefunden hat sollte das auch hinfällig werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. September 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich die Möglichkeit bei nem E46 nachzugucken ob am Tacho gespielt wurde? Ich hatte heute nämlich ein ziemlich interessantes Gespräch mit dem Kerl der meinem Kumpel den E46 M3 verkauft hat. Ich hab ihn mal auf das fehlende Scheckheft angesprochen und gefragt wie es sein kann dass so eine wichtiges Dokument bei solch einem Fahrzeug mit so wenig Kilometern fehlen kann.. Er meinte dann nur dass das Auto nem älteren Ehepaar gehört hat und die haben das wohl verloren - aha.
> 
> Das seie aber gar kein Problem da man ja den Schlüssel auslesen lassen kann bei BMW, was sie auch getan haben, und die Kilometer sich dadurch bestätigt haben sollen. Ich meinte dann zu ihm dass das gut möglich sein kann aber das schließt ja nicht aus dass das Fahrzeug dann bis 300.000km gefahren worden ist und die KM dann bis zum letzten Servicepunkt zurückgesetzt wurden. Dann bringt der Kunde den Schlüssel zum auslesen und bekommt das Gleiche zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Kilometerstand sollte im Motorsteuergerät, ABS/ESP, Getrebesteuergerät(bei Automatik), im Tacho(Servicespeicher), im Radio(sofern CAN Bus fähig), im Zündschloss und eventuell noch im Bordnetzsteuergerät hinterlegt sein. Bei welchen es beim E46 hinterlegt ist, kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen. 
Wenn alle zurückgesetzt worden sind, dann hat mein keine Chance.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an ein Video, wo ein  5er E60  zurückgespult wurde. Tacho sagte 256k. Dann hat der Typ im Video das  Steuergerät per PC eingelesen wo auch 256k stand. Als er aber zu dem  Punkt Dieselpartikelfilterservice kam, stand dort: "Zuletzt bei 521k KM  gewartet" :00
> Das schlimmste an der Sache war, das der Typ das Auto von einem BMW Händler hatte


Diese DPF Daten kann man absolut vergessen. Da stehen bei Neuwagen mit 20 Kilometern auf der Uhr teilweise schon 250tkm+ drin. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum es diese Werte überhaubt gibt aber eine wirkliche Aussage liefern die nicht.


----------



## sav (28. September 2014)

Versucht doch mal den Vorbesitzer zu kontaktieren, und fragt ihn mit welchem Kilometerstand er das Fahrzeug verkauft hat.


----------



## dsdenni (28. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kilometerstand sollte im Motorsteuergerät, ABS/ESP, Getrebesteuergerät(bei Automatik), im Tacho(Servicespeicher), im Radio(sofern CAN Bus fähig), im Zündschloss und eventuell noch im Bordnetzsteuergerät hinterlegt sein. Bei welchen es beim E46 hinterlegt ist, kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen.
> Wenn alle zurückgesetzt worden sind, dann hat mein keine Chance.
> 
> 
> Diese DPF Daten kann man absolut vergessen. Da stehen bei Neuwagen mit 20 Kilometern auf der Uhr teilweise schon 250tkm+ drin. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum es diese Werte überhaubt gibt aber eine wirkliche Aussage liefern die nicht.



Gut, aber stell dir vor diese Daten stimmen... was ich mir seehr gut vorstellen kann


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Gut, aber stell dir vor diese Daten stimmen... was ich mir seehr gut vorstellen kann


 250tkm mehr als angegeben sollte aber jeder KFZler auch ohne den Tachostand zu kennen am Wagen feststellen können... Schonmal an einem Auto mit mehr als 500tkm geschraubt? So eine Laufleistung geht an einem Auto nicht ohne weiteres vorbei.


----------



## dsdenni (28. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 250tkm mehr als angegeben sollte aber jeder KFZler auch ohne den Tachostand zu kennen am Wagen feststellen können... Schonmal an einem Auto mit mehr als 500tkm geschraubt? So eine Laufleistung geht an einem Auto nicht ohne weiteres vorbei.


 
Ne leider nicht  
Dann wirst du wohl doch recht haben! Dein Avatar ist sehr schnieke


----------



## Zappaesk (28. September 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ihren ersten Sohn hat sie mit einem klassik Mini durchgebracht, da wird ein S1 mit rund doppelt soviel Platz als Zweitwagen doch wohl ausreichen. Das Ding hat 5 Türen, vorne richtig viel Platz (merh als mein A5) und man kommt gut an die Rückbank. Wenn wir nur ein Auto hätten könnte ich die Bedenken noch halbwegs verstehen. Aber 2 Erwachsene, zwei Kinder und 2 Autos sollen zu wenig sein? Da müssen die Zeiten sich aber stark verändert haben. Wir waren früher zu 5. und hatten nur eine Mittelklasse Limousine. Ging problemlos.
> Übrigens finde ich den Trend auch recht merkwürdig sofort auf einen Kleintransporter umzusatteln sobald das erste Kind in der Pipeline ist.


 
Das kommt auf das Einsatzszenario an, von nem Kleintransporter war jedoch auch nie die Rede - die von dir ins Spiel gebrachte Mittelklasse Limo wäre ja auch schon wesentlich praktischer. Der S1 ist - abgesehen vom Mini und diverser Cabrios - kofferraummäßig so ziemlich das Kleinste was es gibt. Je nachdem wer einkaufen geht ists halt für Einkauf + Kind zu klein, weil vermutlich schon nur für nen Kinderwagen kein Platz oder eben nur Platz ist wenn noch ne halbe Rückbank umgeklappt wird. Mir wär das schon alleine deswegen zu doof. Aber ich bin da eben anders gestrickt und lasse mir nicht beim Autokauf emotional freien Lauf, sondern schaue eben was sinnig ist und was nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht
> Dann wirst du wohl doch recht haben! Dein Avatar ist sehr schnieke


 Das ist Turbo Timmy! Er macht immer Boost und ist meistens wütend.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. September 2014)

Gerade nen E90 335i (N54) von einem Bekannten gefahren. So ein 335i drückt schon ganz gut


----------



## dsdenni (28. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gerade nen E90 335i (N54) von einem Bekannten gefahren. So ein 335i drückt schon ganz gut



Deiner tut das doch auch oder? 

Klar ist ein 335i ne andere Welt aber..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. September 2014)

Meiner ist auch nicht langsam, das stimmt.
Aber der 335i ist ne andere Welt. 
Was mich am meisten erstaunt hat, dass man fast gar nicht merkt und hört, dass das ein aufgeladener Motor ist


----------



## -sori- (28. September 2014)

Hi Leute,
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Reifen die Volvo serienmässig beim XC60 aufzieht (scheinen Pirelli P Zero Rosso zu sein) Runflat Reifen sind?

Würde mich sehr über ne Info freuen.

LG


----------



## dsdenni (28. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch nicht langsam, das stimmt.
> Aber der 335i ist ne andere Welt.
> Was mich am meisten erstaunt hat, dass man fast gar nicht merkt und hört, dass das ein aufgeladener Motor ist



Wie könnte man das denn merken?


----------



## Riverna (28. September 2014)

Unlineare Leistungsentfaltung und Turboloch bzw stark ansteigende Drehmomentkurve.


----------



## Beam39 (28. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> "Lustig" daran finde ich vor allem, dass man von so einem Kandidaten überhaupt noch was kauft. Kannte Dein Kumpel die Vorgeschichte mit den anderen beiden Autos denn nicht?


 
Die haben es geschafft sich über die Jahre nen "Saubermann-Image" aufzubauen, wie - keine Ahnung. Über deren Machenschaften weiß jeder bescheid, wusste auch mein Kumpel, nur ist mein Kumpel mit der naivste Mensch den ich kenne. Mit dem musst du ein zwei Mal scherzen, ihm das Auto freundschaftlich schmackhaft machen und schon haste das Auto verkauft. Also der perfekte Kunde für die. Der hat sich dort bereits 4 Fahrzeuge gekauft, jedes einzelne Fahrzeug ist unfahrbar zurückgegangen. Entweder der Motor war irgendwann im Arsch, Getriebe kaputt oder irgendwas anderes. Er trägt mit seiner Fahrweise natürlich einen großen Teil dazu bei, aber trotzdem dürfen solche gravierenden Schäden nicht nach so kurzer Zeit auftreten.

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher dass die nen Weg gefunden haben die Verfolgung der Kilometer unkenntlich zu machen. All die aufgezählten Sachen sind mit entsprechender Gerätschaft problemlos zu ändern, und diese besitzen sie auch.

@King

War der Serie? Hier fahren verdammt viele 335er rum, und mindestens 80% davon sind gemachte. Der eine hier hat 420ps und fährt nem M6 hinterher.. Der Motor is echt Sahne und unglaublich gut hochzupusten. Nur fahren ihn auch leider deswegen sehr viele, weshalb er irgendwo auch wieder uninteressant wird.


----------



## Beam39 (29. September 2014)

Btw:

Ich fotografier eigentlich nie Autos, aber den hab ich mir letztens nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Iconoclast (29. September 2014)

Joa, hatte leider keinen anderen Parkplatz gefunden, da musste meine Möhre auf den Schotterplatz...


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2014)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Joa, hatte leider keinen anderen Parkplatz gefunden, da musste meine Möhre auf den Schotterplatz...


 
Das rot ist trotzdem schoen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Unlineare Leistungsentfaltung und Turboloch bzw stark ansteigende Drehmomentkurve.


 
Und das hat der Motor fast gar nicht.
Man hat nur, wenn man voll auf's Gas geht, eine minimale Verzögerung, aber längst nicht so stark, wie bei anderen Turbomotoren.
Turboloch hatte der gar nicht und hat sehr linear aus dem Drehzahlkeller bis in den Begrenzer hochgedreht, ohne obenraus zäh zu werden.
@ Beam, der war fast Serie, hatte nur das BMW PPK und die Alpina Getriebesoftware.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2014)

Wenn ich mir morgen ne EVB nummer oder wie das heißt hole, is die dann bis mittwoch da ? Ab wann gelten die neuen regelungen für die Kurzzeitkennzeichen ? Das des jetzt Wagenspezifisch und nur mit HU is ? reicht das wenn ich mit perso kopie zur zulassungsstelle latsche oder muss der jenige mit dem perso selber hin ? Die haben da immer so unterirdische öffnungszeiten -.-


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2014)

EVB-Nummer hab ich nach fünf Minuten in der Hand gehabt... Entweder zur Vertretung hingehen oder du bekommst sie per Mail zum Ausdrucken.. Bei der HUK zumindest. Kurzzeitkennzeichen war bei mir so, dass der Anwesende mit dem eigenen Perso hin musste. Ansonsten lässte das Ding halt auf deine Eltern (oder wer auch immer da hinlatscht) laufen... Ich hab den roten Fahrzeugschein zum selber eintragen bekommen und gut ist.


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir morgen ne EVB nummer oder wie das heißt hole, is die dann bis mittwoch da ? Ab wann gelten die neuen regelungen für die Kurzzeitkennzeichen ? Das des jetzt Wagenspezifisch und nur mit HU is ? reicht das wenn ich mit perso kopie zur zulassungsstelle latsche oder muss der jenige mit dem perso selber hin ? Die haben da immer so unterirdische öffnungszeiten -.-



Was genau hast Du denn vor und warum geht der mit dem Perso nicht selbst hin?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2014)

weil die person vllt. arbeiten geht und weniger zeit hat, vielleicht jeden tag bis 17-18 uhr arbeiten woanders wo die lieben behörden schon zu haben und ich quasi nur 10 min mitm bus dahin brauche ? Also nach der Schule mein ich


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2014)

Aber das wird warscheinlich doch nichts, weil meinem Mechaniker das zu weit ist und ich Angst habe irgendwas zu übersehen und die Kiste dann Schrott ist ... steht zwar so ganz gut da, aber ich kann ja nichtmal kompression messen oder sowas


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. September 2014)

Du willst ein Auto kaufen und direkt Kompression messen 
Nicht nrn bisschen übertrieben?


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nicht nrn bisschen übertrieben?


 
So isser halt .


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. September 2014)

Er kann ja gleich den kompletten Wagen zerlegen um jede schlechte Dichtung vom Preis abziehen zu können


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2014)

Muss doch wissen was ich kaufe und will mich nicht übern Tisch ziehen lassen. Was man hier schon wieder über den M3 gelesen hat, sone verheizte Dreckskarre. Das Auto soll noch möglichst lange halten, am besten bis an mein lebensende. Damit ich mir kein neuen Daily kaufen muss. Dann kann ich alles fürn Skyline sparen, wenn ich nach der Ausbildung mind. 1000 pro Monat spare geht das ja relativ schnell, da die Preise erstmal die nächsten 10 Jahre für R34 GTR´s stabil bleiben werden.


----------



## winner961 (29. September 2014)

Aha nach der Ausbildung mal 1000€ Sparen interessant. 

Ich bin bei meiner E30 suche zurzeit leider noch erfolglos. Aber durch einige tuningtreffen, hab ich mir einen netten Bekanntenkreis aufgebaut  vielleicht gibt's über den Winter eine folierung


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Muss doch wissen was ich kaufe und will mich nicht übern Tisch ziehen lassen. Was man hier schon wieder über den M3 gelesen hat, sone verheizte Dreckskarre. Das Auto soll noch möglichst lange halten, am besten bis an mein lebensende. Damit ich mir kein neuen Daily kaufen muss. Dann kann ich alles fürn Skyline sparen, wenn ich nach der Ausbildung mind. 1000 pro Monat spare geht das ja relativ schnell, da die Preise erstmal die nächsten 10 Jahre für R34 GTR´s stabil bleiben werden.


Du willst in 40 Jahren ein Steuergerät für nen Wagen finden?
Wenn da kein neuer Kult drum entsteht, viel Spaß

Wenn einer runtergerockt ist sieht man das auch. 
Kannst ja gleich ein Gutachten machen lassen und den Wagen von Auto Motor Sport wie nach ihren Tests zerlegen lassen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2014)

Für was eine ECU ? Link G4+ ? Oder halt deren nachfolger irgendwas freiprogramierbar ist. Solange die Kiste kein unreparierbaren schäden hat werd ich die weiterfahren, is doch ein gutes auto. alles andere kann man verbessern . 

Für skylines gibt es immer was der r32 ist ja auch 10 jahre älter und jetzt noch gut vertreten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für was eine ECU ? Link G4+ ? Oder halt deren nachfolger irgendwas freiprogramierbar ist. Solange die Kiste kein unreparierbaren schäden hat werd ich die weiterfahren, is doch ein gutes auto. alles andere kann man verbessern .
> 
> Für skylines gibt es immer was der r32 ist ja auch 10 jahre älter und jetzt noch gut vertreten.


Aber 20 Jahre und 40 ist ein Unterschied, erst Recht als Daily macht der das solang nie mit.

Da kommt irgendwann was.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. September 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Muss doch wissen was ich kaufe und will mich nicht übern Tisch ziehen lassen. Was man hier schon wieder über den M3 gelesen hat, sone verheizte Dreckskarre. Das Auto soll noch möglichst lange halten, am besten bis an mein lebensende. Damit ich mir kein neuen Daily kaufen muss. Dann kann ich alles fürn Skyline sparen, wenn ich nach der Ausbildung mind. 1000 pro Monat spare geht das ja relativ schnell, da die Preise erstmal die nächsten 10 Jahre für R34 GTR´s stabil bleiben werden.


 
So einen ähnlichen Plan hatte ich auch mal, wollte damals umbedingt noch den 350z. Hab so viel wie ging zurück gelegt in der Ausbildung und wollte auch nach der Ausbildung so lange zurück legen.
Aber es kommt immer anderst als man denkt 

Dann hieß es halt mit 18 auf eigenen füßen stehen, mit Azubi gehalt Wohnung + möbel ect pp.
Kein kontakt mit verwandten, keine helfenden Hände. Ich war froh überhaupt 4 Räder zu besitzen


----------



## tsd560ti (29. September 2014)

Familie -> Skoda Roomster HTP oder was?


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Du willst ein Auto kaufen und direkt Kompression messen
> Nicht nrn bisschen übertrieben?


 
Nein das ist überhaupt nicht übertrieben, hab auch schon mein Kompressionsmessgerät zum Autokauf mitgenommen. Ist halt die einfachste und schnellste Art den Motor zu checken, auch wenn ein Kompressionstest noch lange nicht heißt das der Motor in gutem Zustand ist. Aber gemacht hab ich das auch schon. 

40 Jahre einen R34 GTR als Daily fahren... dazu sag ich mal lieber nichts. Manche schaffen es sich jeden Tag weiter selber ins Abseits zu stellen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. September 2014)

Ich hab schon etliche Motorschäden gehabt, wo die Kompression wunderbar bar. Wenn nicht grade ein Loch im Kolben ist, dann kann man mit einem Kompressionstest bei neuen Motoren nicht wirklich was anfangen. 

...nen R34 als Alltagsauto...  Bist du im Ölgeschäft oder hast du ne Goldmiene?


----------



## nfsgame (29. September 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Aha nach der Ausbildung mal 1000€ Sparen interessant.


 In Hotel Mama eventuell machbar ....... Manche Leute haben doch eher eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung der Realität.


----------



## Klutten (29. September 2014)

Wohl eher eine Firma, die Luftschlösser baut. Vielleicht sollten wir daher bald auf Heißluftballons umsatteln.


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab schon etliche Motorschäden gehabt, wo die Kompression wunderbar bar. Wenn nicht grade ein Loch im Kolben ist, dann kann man mit einem Kompressionstest bei neuen Motoren nicht wirklich was anfangen.


 
Ich sagte auch nicht das man dann 100%ig sicher sein kann, im Gegenteil ich hatte auch schon einige Motoren wo Kompression super war aber der Motor platt war. Trotzdem hab ich schon mal sowas bei einer Besichtigung gemacht, finde das jetzt nicht übertrieben. Eher Blödsinnig da es zu wenig bringt...


----------



## winner961 (29. September 2014)

Klutten wird schon dein Job leichter  oder eher luftiger. 

@nfs ist sicher alles möglich. Meiner Meinung nach ist man aber über ein von seinem eigen erarbeiten Geld viel glücklicher auch bei dem Dingen, die man sich davon kauft. Mal schauen ob ich die 10000km dieses Jahr noch knacke


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. September 2014)

Ich hole den Komressionsschreiber erst raus, wenn sich der Motor echt ******* anhört oder ich alles andere schon gemacht hab.  Ist heuzutage die absolute Ausnahme das ein Motor keine Kompression mehr hat. Und wenn die Steuerkette übergesprungen ist und alle Ventile platt sind, dann braucht man den auch nicht mehr.^^


...Bilster Berg macht echt spaß zu fahren, auch wenn die Strecke mir nen bischen langsam ist. Grade die enge Kurve nach Start-Ziel ist nicht so der Burner. Gibts da eigentlich irgendwo ein paar Rundenzeiten Listen, das man mal einen Anhaltspunkt hat?


----------



## Klutten (29. September 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Klutten wird schon dein Job leichter  oder eher luftiger.


 
Mit fast 40 habe ich mittlerweile und auch glücklicherweise ein gutes  Stück Arbeitsleben - immerhin 24 Jahre - hinter mich gebracht. Dabei habe ich immer gut verdient und muss wirklich schmunzeln, wenn ich gewisse Beiträge hier lese. Wunschträume sind was Schönes, aber wenn dabei die Realität vollständig auf der Strecke bleibt ...nee. Wohl dem, der überhaupt etwas Geld an die Seite legen kann, denn ein Großteil unserer Mitbürger muss eher jahrelang auf Waschmaschine, Kühlschrank oder etwas anderes alltägliches sparen. Kostspielige Autos stehen da sehr weit unten auf der Agenda.


----------



## winner961 (29. September 2014)

Ja das stimmt wirklich. Ich hab mir mein Auto auch über die Jahre abgespart, was ohne Einkommen sehr schwer ist, aber wenn man einen Traum hat, kann man ihn erreichen. Mit dem Motto lebe ich seit Jahren.


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2014)

Wo wir schon bei Träumen sind^^

Der alte Range Classic als Dreitürer...
Wenn ich mir den jemals leisten kann, dann wird das mein Auto... 
2-3cm höher, und ne Spur größere Räder, und er ist perfekt. Und n Umbau auf Gas wäre gut, so n oller V8 frisst sonst wie Sau.

Aber jetzt mach ich erstmal den Führerschein fertig 
Spät genug dran bin ich ja...

Und dann fahr ich erstmal ne Weile mit mums VW Lupo mit dem 1000ccm Benziner -_-
Da bin ich mitm Fahrrad schneller.


----------



## winner961 (29. September 2014)

Ach so schlecht ist ein Lupo net, vor allem die Parkplatzsuche ist sehr angenehm. Ich würde mir für unsere Stadt auch kein großes Auto kaufen, da ist die Parkplatzsituatiom echt schlimm, da bist du mit einem kleinen Auto wirklich gut dran.


----------



## ebastler (29. September 2014)

In der Stadt kurve ich eh bei jedem Wetter mit dem Motorrad herum, das Auto ist eigentlich nur für längere Fahrten, oder Ausflüge. Oder zum Einkaufen. Und alles drei geht mit dem Lupo nicht soo gut. Unsrer ist einfach gnadenlos untermotorisiert.
In der Stadt ist der echt herrlich, hab ich schon festgestellt


----------



## winner961 (29. September 2014)

Für längere Fahrten ist ein Kleinwagen eben nie die optimale Wahl. Aber mein Punto macht die letzten Langstrecken auch gut mitgemacht mit den neuen Sitzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei Träumen sind^^
> 
> Der alte Range Classic als Dreitürer...
> Wenn ich mir den jemals leisten kann, dann wird das mein Auto...
> ...



Dann hätte ich gerne für den Alltag den Tesla und für die Freizeit einen Dodge Charger . Lupo, war das der Bastelbogen bei Fix & Foxi


----------



## Iconoclast (29. September 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> In Hotel Mama eventuell machbar ....... Manche Leute haben doch eher eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung der Realität.


 
Mit dem richtigen Job ist das schon machbar.


----------



## ebastler (30. September 2014)

Ich hoff ja immer noch, dass ich es hinkrieg, meinen Dad, der Land Rover liebt, zu überreden, sich den Range zu kaufen, dann darf ich den auch fahren, und irgendwann zahl ich ihm den dann zurück... Sobald ich halt das Studium hinter mir hab, und es geschafft hab, mit Physik nen Job zu finden 
So teuer sind die alten classics nicht mal.

Als Bastler ists mir auch egal, wenn ich mal n Jahr nur dran bauen muss, ehe der Eimer fährt, solange die Substanz gut ist, und die Reparaturen leistbar...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2014)

Billig werden Teile für den Kasten nicht sein, und auch wenn ich selbst ein Fan von solchen Motoren bin tue ich mich schwer die Unvernunft siegen zu lassen. Ich hätte ja am liebsten eine Diplomat V8 oder einen 450er 6.9l


----------



## watercooled (30. September 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Und dann fahr ich erstmal ne Weile mit mums VW Lupo mit dem 1000ccm Benziner -_-
> Da bin ich mitm Fahrrad schneller.



Hei der macht aber für so ein kleines Dingen schon ziemlich Spaß finde ich.
Wirklich schnell ist man damit nicht aber irgendwie fühlt sich das doch recht lustig an


----------



## keinnick (30. September 2014)

Ich hatte mal nen VW Fox als Ersatzwagen, das Teil war echt spaßig in der Stadt. War ein Diesel mit (ich glaub) 70PS, der ging gar nicht so schlecht, war aber tierisch laut im Innenraum.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...Bilster Berg macht echt spaß zu fahren, auch wenn die Strecke mir nen bischen langsam ist. Grade die enge Kurve nach Start-Ziel ist nicht so der Burner. Gibts da eigentlich irgendwo ein paar Rundenzeiten Listen, das man mal einen Anhaltspunkt hat?


 
Zum BB muss ich auch nochmal hin. Ist eine sehr interessante Strecke.
Rundenzeiten gibt es vielleicht bei den Trackday Veranstaltern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum BB muss ich auch nochmal hin. Ist eine sehr interessante Strecke.
> Rundenzeiten gibt es vielleicht bei den Trackday Veranstaltern.


 So, die Videos sind auf Youtube. 

DSK Freies Fahren Bilster Berg 29.09.2014 - YouTube

Turn 4 die erste Runde nach der Outlap ist die schnellste.


----------



## fatlace (30. September 2014)

Bilster Berg ist bei mir um die ecke, will dort nächstes jahr auch umbedingt mal fahren.
Was kostet da ein Trackday?
und wo kann man sich am besten informieren wann die sind ect.?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2014)

Ich bin im DSK und deswegen hat es mich nur 200€ gekostet. Gäste können sich auch anmelden, kostet dann aber 305€. Die Plätze sind meist ein paar Stunden nach Freigabe der Anmeldung weg. Es wird aber meist eine Weile vorher angekündigt wann die Anmeldung losgeht.

Bilster Berg gibt es relativ strenge Lautstärkebegrenzungen. 98db sollte das Auto maximal haben. Wer nen richtig lauten Auspuff drunter hat, braucht erst garnicht hinfahren.
Bremsen und Reifen gehen gut weg, also sollte man wenn man jeden Turn mitfährt mit Top Material dort hinkommen. Grade bei Autos mit viel Motorleistung geht die Strecke wohl stark auf das Material.

AKTUELLE AKTIONEN Deutscher Sporfahrer Kreis

Alle Trackday Termine auf openPITLANE


----------



## fatlace (30. September 2014)

okay dann muss man also mit 500€ für das WE rechnen.
Auspuff sollte ansich kein Problem sein, ist ja BMW Performance der sollte im rahmen sein denk ich
Bremsen und Reifen sollte auch hinhauen, bin ja eh neu auf den gebiet und werde da schleichen


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2014)

Ja mit 500€ sollte man hinkommen, wenn du nix kaputt fährst oder die Reifen total runterschrubbst. 

Auf jeden Fall Motorölstand bei betriebswarmen Motor auf max. oder leicht über max. stellen und Reifenluftdruck prüfen, eventuell ein wenig runterlassen je nach Vorliebe. Alle losen Gegenstände aus dem Auto nehmen oder festbinden. Auch Türtaschen usw. leermachen, dass fliegt einem nur um die Ohren. 
Wer Probleme hat mit schliefenden Teilen am Auto (Karrosse zu Straße oder Reifen an Karosse) der kann auf dem Bilster Berg auch nicht fahren. Die Strecke ist wie die Nordschleife sehr an das Gelände angepasst und der ganze Federweg wird auf jeden Fall gebraucht. (auch der Ausfederweg)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. September 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein das ist überhaupt nicht übertrieben, hab auch schon mein Kompressionsmessgerät zum Autokauf mitgenommen. Ist halt die einfachste und schnellste Art den Motor zu checken, auch wenn ein Kompressionstest noch lange nicht heißt das der Motor in gutem Zustand ist. Aber gemacht hab ich das auch schon.
> 
> 40 Jahre einen R34 GTR als Daily fahren... dazu sag ich mal lieber nichts. Manche schaffen es sich jeden Tag weiter selber ins Abseits zu stellen.


Hä. Ich will nur mein jetziges auto solange wie möglich als daily fahren. Von mir aus noch die nächsten 20 jahre. Ein gutes Auto hällt mit entsprechender pflege und wartung locker so lange. Ich habe nie gesagt das ich den skyline als daily fahren will.  Das stand noch nie zur debatte. Hauptsache ich kauf einen in den nächsten 10 jahren, danach werden die preise enorm steigen


----------



## dsdenni (30. September 2014)

Ich werd wohl Januar mit dem Führerschein anfangen. Als Erstwagen wird es dann entweder der Yaris meiner Mutter, oder ein günstiges Auto für 1K. Ich plane dann, den Erstwagen min. 3 Jahre zu fahren um dann etwas zu kaufen was etwas mehr Kostet. Hoffe mal, der Plan geht auf 

Wie sah das bei euch mit Erstwagen und Führerschein eigentlich aus?


----------



## keinnick (30. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie sah das bei euch mit Erstwagen und Führerschein eigentlich aus?


 
Mein erstes Auto war ein Polo 86C mit 55PS  Hat mir aber gereicht, denn ich war mobil


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl Januar mit dem Führerschein anfangen. Als Erstwagen wird es dann entweder der Yaris meiner Mutter, oder ein günstiges Auto für 1K. Ich plane dann, den Erstwagen min. 3 Jahre zu fahren um dann etwas zu kaufen was etwas mehr Kostet. Hoffe mal, der Plan geht auf
> 
> Wie sah das bei euch mit Erstwagen und Führerschein eigentlich aus?


 
Also ich fahre zurzeit einen Fiat Punto Evo mit 70 PS und mir persönlich reicht das als erstes Auto. Der yaris ist ein gutes Auto. Spar lieber ein wenig bevor du irgendwas ganz billiges kaufst und dann nur alle teuren reperaturen aufeinmal kommen. Meiner Meinung und den Eindrücken die ich nach nun rund 1 1/2 Jahren im Strassenverkehr gesammelt hab, lieber ein wenig mehr Sicherheit und weniger PS. Deine Gesundheit wird es dir danken. In 5 Jahren kann man immer noch ein stärkeres Auto kaufen, den dann hat man die Fahrpraxis und weis wie ein Auto reagiert.


----------



## dsdenni (30. September 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre zurzeit einen Fiat Punto Evo mit 70 PS und mir persönlich reicht das als erstes Auto. Der yaris ist ein gutes Auto. Spar lieber ein wenig bevor du irgendwas ganz billiges kaufst und dann nur alle teuren reperaturen aufeinmal kommen. Meiner Meinung und den Eindrücken die ich nach nun rund 1 1/2 Jahren im Strassenverkehr gesammelt hab, lieber ein wenig mehr Sicherheit und weniger PS. Deine Gesundheit wird es dir danken. In 5 Jahren kann man immer noch ein stärkeres Auto kaufen, den dann hat man die Fahrpraxis und weis wie ein Auto reagiert.
> 
> @all excite ein auf die Igno so langsam nervt es mich so einen Hirnverbrannten Müll zu lesen.
> 
> Danke für das lesen dieses Beitrags!



Genau so hab ich gedacht.
Natürlich wäre das "voll geil" ne dicke Karre als Erstwagen zu haben, aber ich möchte lieber ein paar Jahre Erfahrungen sammeln mit einem "normalen" Anfängerauto a.k.a Yaris. Ist mir 100x lieber als ein teures Auto gegen den Baum zu fahren.
Naja
Ist aber noch ein Wunschdenken da ich noch 16 bin und der Führerschein erstmal gemacht werden muss


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2014)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

Wieder offen. Wir bleiben bitte beim Thema Auto. Wer wissen will, wer, was verdient und wofür ausgeben kann, möge bitte in regelmäßigen Abständen gewisse Boulevard-Blätter lesen.

*B2T*


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2014)

@dsdenni ich hab bei manchen meiner Freunde genau diese Erfahrung gemacht, der eine hat schon zwei Autos in den Baum und den Graben gefahren, de André fährt mit 130 in die Ortschaft. 
Ich fahr auch gerne mal sportiver und suche für nächsten sommer neue reifen, da die jetzigen nicht schlecht sind, aber sie haben nur einen sehr schmalen Grenzbereich, und darum möchte ich mal hören was ihr so empfehlen würdet. Dimension wären R17 205/45.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie sah das bei euch mit Erstwagen und Führerschein eigentlich aus?


 
Führerschein hab ich mit 17 gemacht (begleitendes Fahren)
Bringt mM nach wirklich viel. Gerade wenn man hier und da noch Tipps von den Eltern bekommen hat. Durfte da auch schon den Z4 fahren und konnte mich schon an stärkere Autos gewöhnen (finde ich ganz gut, da man, wenn man später mal alleine ein PS stärkeres Auto bewegt, nicht gleich wie der letze Henker fährt, sondern mit der Leistung umzugehen weiß)
Den 1er habe ich dann mit Mitte 17 bekommen. Konnte ihn natürlich nicht komplett von meinem eigenen Geld kaufen, aber da mein Opa damals aufgrund einer Sehschwäche nicht mehr Autofahren durfte, haben wir seinen A4 verkauft und das Geld ist mit in den Kauf des 1ers geflossen.
Nächstes Jahr wird der 1er dann durch einen Benziner mit mehr Leistung abgelöst.




winner961 schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch gerne mal sportiver und suche für nächsten sommer neue reifen, da die jetzigen nicht schlecht sind, aber sie haben nur einen sehr schmalen Grenzbereich, und darum möchte ich mal hören was ihr so empfehlen würdet. Dimension wären R17 205/45.



Der Pirelli PZero Nero GT ist in der Größe wahrscheinlich der Interessanteste.
Die Größe ist allgemein sehr teuer, oder meine ich das nur 
Ich hab nämlich für meine 225/40R18 PZeros nur knapp über 100€ pro Stück bezahlt.
Der PZero in 205/45R17 kostet mal eben 15€ mehr pro Stück.


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2014)

In welche Richtung wirst du gehen King ? Und wie alt bist du dann ? Warst du zu Frieden mit dem 1er ? Ich bin auch am Überlegen ob mir in ein paar Jahren ein 1er Coupé kaufe, dann wahrscheinlich als 123d oder eben 125i.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. September 2014)

Richtung sportlich und trotzdem noch (zumindest etwas) praktisch.
Wird entweder wieder in die Richtung Hatchback, z.B. MK7 GTI PP (dann als Neuwagen mit Rabatt über den Arbeitgeber) oder in Richtung Sportcoupé z.B. E92 335i (N55 mit DKG) als Gebrauchten.
Bin dann nächstes Jahr 21.
Mit dem 1er war und bin ich wirklich zufrieden. Ist ein klasse Auto 
Das 1er QP hat den Nachteil, dass es so teuer ist (ein 135i kostet im Schnitt mehr als ein 335i )
Der 25i ist ein richtig schöner Motor. Wenn man den dann noch auf 30i freischalten lässt, geht der richtig gut und hat mit passender AGA einen klasse Klang (die Meisten haben die Anlage vom 135i drunter)


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> @dsdenni ich hab bei manchen meiner Freunde genau diese Erfahrung gemacht, der eine hat schon zwei Autos in den Baum und den Graben gefahren, de André fährt mit 130 in die Ortschaft.
> Ich fahr auch gerne mal sportiver und suche für nächsten sommer neue reifen, da die jetzigen nicht schlecht sind, aber sie haben nur einen sehr schmalen Grenzbereich, und darum möchte ich mal hören was ihr so empfehlen würdet. Dimension wären R17 205/45.


 ContiSportContact 5 wenn es die in der Größe gibt... Hab die ordendlich rutschen lassen am Bilster Berg, die haben auf jeden Fall einen sehr weiten Grenzbereich. Wenn du mit deinen jetzigen unzufrieden bist, probier mal 0,2-0,3 Bar mehr Druck bei kaltem Reifen. Das sollte den Reifen ein wenig mehr rutschen lassen.


----------



## Re4dt (30. September 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie sah das bei euch mit Erstwagen und Führerschein eigentlich aus?


   Mit 16 1/2 angefangen mit 17 direkt losgelegt mit dem fahren. (Begleitetes fahren)  Durfte Dank meinem Vater auch so einige große Maschinen bewegen.  Mit 18 hatte ich einen Zafira 2.2  der aber muss dazu sagen ziemlich gut ging.  Mit 18 3/4 habe ich mir dann auch mein eigenes Auto gekauft einen Astra GTC mit 140PS (BJ 09)  Man kann Opel hassen oder mögen aber ich find das Auto wirklich erste Klasse. Bis auf den Verbrauch aber, dass ist auch meiner Fahrweise geschuldet


----------



## dsdenni (30. September 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Mit 16 1/2 angefangen mit 17 direkt losgelegt mit dem fahren. (Begleitetes fahren)  Durfte Dank meinem Vater auch so einige große Maschinen bewegen.  Mit 18 hatte ich einen Zafira 2.2  der aber muss dazu sagen ziemlich gut ging.  Mit 18 3/4 habe ich mir dann auch mein eigenes Auto gekauft einen Astra GTC mit 140PS (BJ 09)  Man kann Opel hassen oder mögen aber ich find das Auto wirklich erste Klasse. Bis auf den Verbrauch aber, dass ist auch meiner Fahrweise geschuldet


 
Hab auch mal gehört, das Fahranfänger meistens 1L mehr verbrauchen weil sie eben noch nicht optimal vorrausschauend Fahren können. Stimmt das wohl?


----------



## winner961 (30. September 2014)

Ich glaub das hat auch andere Gründe du probierst mehr aus  vmax Beschleunigung und usw. Ich fahre meinen knapp 0.2 Liter über dem angegeben Werksverbauch für Kurzstrecken. Liegt aber auch dran dass die Kleine noch eingefahren werden muss


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2014)

Ist eher eine persönliche Sache. Ich fahre Innerorts mit meinem fast 2l unter dem angegeben Verbrauch. Allerdings liegt der auch bei 13,5l in der Stadt . War bei meinem ersten Auto auch schon ähnlich. Immer wenn ich mit meinem Dad tauschen muss hab ich seinen Diesel danach auf neue Tiefstrekorde gefahren und meine Anzeige hat nen Liter zugelegt...


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie sah das bei euch mit Erstwagen und Führerschein eigentlich aus?



Hab meinen FS mit 18 in den Ferien gemacht und dann zur bestandenen Prüfung den BMW E34 524td von meinem Großvater geschenkt bekommen. Mit dem bin ich 4 Jahre unfallfrei gefahren. Zog mit seinen 115PS zwar nicht die Wurst vom Teller, aber egal, er war gut ausgestattet und hatte einen 6 Zylinder.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Oktober 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hab meinen FS mit 18 in den Ferien gemacht und dann zur bestandenen Prüfung den BMW E34 524td von meinem Großvater geschenkt bekommen. Mit dem bin ich 4 Jahre unfallfrei gefahren. Zog mit seinen 115PS zwar nicht die Wurst vom Teller, aber egal, er war gut ausgestattet und hatte einen 6 Zylinder.



Die haben doch nen geilen Klang oder?


----------



## Joselman (1. Oktober 2014)

Kenne mich mit BMW mal gar nicht aus aber das td wird wohl für Turbodiesel stehen. Kein Diesel hat einen geilen Klang es sei denn man steht auf Traktoren.


----------



## keinnick (1. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Die haben doch nen geilen Klang oder?



bmw 524td e34 - YouTube

 Ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## XE85 (1. Oktober 2014)

Der 524td ist ein Diesel. Das Diesel keinen guten Sound haben können würde ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben - ist halt immer Geschmackssache. 

Der Sound ist mir persönlich bei einem Motor auch gar nicht so wichtig, hatptsache er ist so leise wie möglich, zuverlässig und die Leistung stimmt.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Oktober 2014)

Ach verdammt  

Hab heut Morgen nicht das "d" gesehen  
Bin von einem Benziner ausgegangen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie sah das bei euch mit Erstwagen und Führerschein eigentlich aus?


 
Wenn grad schon alle dabei sind 

BF17 gemacht und mit Mutter und Opa gefahren, einen 110PS Diesel Kombi und einen 85PS Benziner Kleinwagen.
Insgesamt bis zu meinem 18. etwa 8k km selbst gefahren.

Zum 18. ein Fahrsicherheitstraining geschenkt bekommen und mit dem Kombi gemacht.
Bisher kein eigenes Auto, ich wohne aber auch nur 5min Fahrrad von der Uni.


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab meinen mit 18 gemacht damals. Eigenes Auto kam erst später, war ein 320d. Bis dahin war ich immer auf den damaligen X6 xDrive 35i von meinem alten Herrn angewiesen. Ich konnte mit leben, sagen wir so.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die ganzen Berichte 

Finde das ganz interessant wie das bei euch "damals" abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Oktober 2014)

Mit 2 Wochen nach meim 18ten Geb. bekommen. 
1# Nissan Sunny 1.4 bj 94 von der Mutter übernommen ein halbes jahr (der gute hatte schon 240tkm, und der läuft bestimmt immernoch)
    dann daheim Rausgeflogen, Mit Azubi gehalt eigene Wohnung ect. pp daher ging nur ein 
2# Renault Clio 1.4 bj 95.
    Damit auch leider 2 unfälle gebaut. Beide male im dichten verkehr abgelekt, man lernt drauß.
3# Ford Mondeo mk1 1.8 bj 95
4# Ford Mondeo mk2 2.0 bj 00
5# Ford Mondeo mk3 1.8 bj 05
6# Ford Mondeo mk4 2.5t bj 08 <- mein aktueller halt


(kann Riverna liebe zu Japsenschleudern voll verstehen, der Nissan lief wie Dreck. 240tkm und keine Probleme, ging auch auf der Autobahn locker
über 200 mit dem 1.4 sauger, glaub 75 Ps oder sowas)


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2014)

Was für moderne Autos. 

Mein erstes Auto war ein Ford Fiesta Baujahr 1988. Ausstattung und Leistung - absolute Fehlanzeige. Im Winter lief er dann auf der Geraden auch höchstens 90 km/h. Ford hatte den Fehler seinerzeit nicht lokalisieren können, weshalb ich dann glücklich war, nach etwa 6 Monaten auf meinen ersten Honda Accord mit 115 PS umzusteigen. Der war zwar nur ein Jahr jünger, hatte aber alles elektrisch und eine schöne schwarze Velourausstattung - klasse Auto.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Oktober 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto war ein Ford Fiesta Baujahr 1988.


 
Pff, neumodisches Zeugs! 

Mein erstes Auto war auch ein Ford Fiesta - aber BJ 78! 4 Gang Getriebe, Fußpumpe für Wisch / Wasch, 39PS und nix (gar nix) an Helferlein an Bord. Das Lenkrad stand schief im Raum, 135SR12 Bereifung, 9l Verbrauch. Im Sommer war im Stau Heizung auf höchster Stufe angesagt damit er nicht abkocht und im Winter feinfühliges bedienen des Chokes... Das war ne Gurke - aber umsonst und getankt ist er auch immer worden, also darf ich mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. Oktober 2014)

> feinfühliges bedienen des Chokes



Da hab ich auch schon Stories gehört von meinen Großeltern 

Ist aber lustig, in meiner Familie werden Autos (aktuelle Autos mit eingerechnet) im Schnitt 12 Jahre gefahren bzw. 13,4 Jahre nach Bau verschrottet 
Ist jetzt nur die Seite von meiner Mutter, wenn ich die andere Seite noch mit einrechne liegt der Schnitt höher.

Der Opa väterlicherseits hat nur 2 Autos in 62 jahren Führerschein gefahren...

... und das zweite hat mittlerweile eine Cousine geerbt (mittlerweile etwa 360k km)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

Bei den ganzen Kapselungen hört man nicht mehr so sehr viel vom Diesel. Mir persönlich gefällt auch der Trend nicht das die Motoren sich eher RC Verbrennern anpassen. Wann Porsche wohl den 1. 2Zylinder anbietet?
 Mein 1. Schluren war ein Golf I mit sagenhaften 50 PS Bj 79, und die ersten Jahre hatte ich kein eigenes Auto da ich quasi nur wenig in Deutschland war für ca. 3 Monate und es auf Wasser keinen Asphalt gab. Für meinen aktuellen Mondeo habe ich bisher noch keinen Nachfolger gefunden wobei ich derzeitig einen Astra j bekommen könnte nur leider kein Kombi


----------



## fctriesel (1. Oktober 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit BMW mal gar nicht aus aber das td wird wohl für Turbodiesel stehen. Kein Diesel hat einen geilen Klang es sei denn man steht auf Traktoren.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6o6E9CPhZL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Papperlapapp.


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2014)

Nicht schon wieder dieses Video. Wenn man Klang anführen möchte, dann sicher nicht mit so einer illegalen Schüssel. 

Ein 3-Liter-Diesel kann auch mit einer Eisenmann-Anlage dezent und kraftvoll klingen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen Diesel habt, sogar unser Turbo 4.0 100 PS Traktor hat mMn schon nen ganz coolen Sound 

Nicht zu vergleichen mit 150er 6 Zylindern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

Wozu einen Auspuff, so etwas klingt doch auch ganz nett oder so etwas. Wird nur etwas schwierig so etwas unter die Haube zu bekommen


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Pff, neumodisches Zeugs!
> 
> Mein erstes Auto war auch ein Ford Fiesta - aber BJ 78! 4 Gang Getriebe, Fußpumpe für Wisch / Wasch, 39PS und nix (gar nix) an Helferlein an Bord. Das Lenkrad stand schief im Raum, 135SR12 Bereifung, 9l Verbrauch. Im Sommer war im Stau Heizung auf höchster Stufe angesagt damit er nicht abkocht und im Winter feinfühliges bedienen des Chokes... Das war ne Gurke - aber umsonst und getankt ist er auch immer worden, also darf ich mich nicht beschweren.


 
Dad hat nen Land Rover Serie 3, glaub von '76.
Der ist was das Fahren zu jeder Jahreszeit betrifft recht unkompliziert, und seit er nen neuen Kühler hat, kann man sogar im Sommer Passtraßen voll hochziehen (wobei das immer noch sehr langsam ist, aber mit so was fährt man eh nicht schnell...). Erstaunlich robust, das Ding. Kopfdichtung ist aber etwas kaputt, daher bläst er beim Anlassen erstmal nen Schwall blauen Rauch, und man muss oft Öl nachfüllen.
Und das Getriebe ist n Totalschaden, Ersatz liegt schon im keller, hatten nur noch nie Zeit es einzubauen. Ebenso wenig, das Fahrwerk zu erneuern, da so ziemlich jede Buchse total ausgeschlagen ist^^
Viel Arbeit noch zu machen, aber echt ein geniales Gefährt.

109er Pick-Up, war mal n Pumpenwagen der Feuerwehr. Da gibts im Innenraum genau gar nix außer blankem Alublech und nem sehr spartanischem Armaturenbrett.
Säuft aber 16-20l, so weit ich weiß


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Oktober 2014)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:

http://youtu.be/OZvWrtzuKxg

6,5 Liter Turbodiesel, 145 PS und 529 Nm


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Oktober 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
naja, über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlichermaßen streiten, ich find das es sich einfach nur schrecklich anhört, vorallem im Standgas.


----------



## fctriesel (1. Oktober 2014)

Gib mal bitte ein Beispiel was deinen Geschmack treffen würde.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Oktober 2014)

Haben den Z4 heute im Übrigen abgeholt. War wieder die Pumpe die den Geist aufgegeben hat, hat uns nichts gekostet. Auch keine Lohnkosten. Demher alles super gelaufen


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Oktober 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der hört sich an wie Spielzeug.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Oktober 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Gib mal bitte ein Beispiel was deinen Geschmack treffen würde.



wenns ein diesel sein muss
klingt nicht ganz so "hohl" 

Benziner gibts ja viele die sich gut anhören. viele, viele außer die 1.6 Liter Golfs mit Supersport auspuff der nach 3 Jahren weggammelt. 
Sollte halt ein Satter sound sein, nicht einfach "hauptsache laut"


----------



## dsdenni (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde, die 5er E60 6 Zylinder Diesel klingen richtig geil. Die sind extrem laufruhig im Gegensatz zu unserm 318d E91


----------



## ebastler (1. Oktober 2014)

Der bisher beste Sound, den ich gehört habe, war der des Morgans von nen Freund meines Vaters. Alter Rover V8 Benziner, von Krümmer bis Endtopf selbst gemacht. Der hat das halbe Auto in 10 Jahren nach nem Unfall alleine neu aufgebaut (teilweise Karosserieteile neu gemacht), und unter anderem die ganze Auspuffanlage. Dabei gleich noch n Bisschen was am Motor gebastelt.

Er ist nichtmal so laut (außer man rennt das Pedal durch, dann brüllt er richtig), aber der Sound ist einfach Hammer.


----------



## fctriesel (1. Oktober 2014)

Hätte kein Diesel sein müssen, mich hat nur allgemein dein Geschmack interessiert.

Ich bin zwar sehr dieselgeschädigt nach vielen Jahren Selbstzünder fahren und mag den Sound auch gerne. Trotzdem steht bei mir noch ein Benziner mit 6-Zylinder Biturbo auf dem Hof.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

Diesel ja aber wenn dann alt. Ich liebe einfach großvolumige Motoren aus der Frühzeit, kann dann sogar ein Sternmotor sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Oktober 2014)

Klingt auch größer als 3l: BMW 330D E46- Straight Pipe - YouTube
Bei den Benzinern stehen N54/55 ziemlich weit oben auf der Liste: BMW 335i Performance Exhaust - YouTube
BMW 1M Sound - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

Nö, finde ich nicht klingt alles irgendwie künstlich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Oktober 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Überlegen ob mir in ein paar Jahren ein 1er Coupé kaufe, dann wahrscheinlich als 123d oder eben 125i.


 
Gerade noch gefunden: Soundcheck - YouTube
125i in der fiesesten AGA-Kombination (135i Anlage mit Y-Pipe und 135i Performance ESD)


----------



## JaniZz (2. Oktober 2014)

Das ist sound und nicht irgendwelche langweiligen R6 Möhren  

http://youtu.be/UwOsN3sf42Y


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJmydvrN_Ac

So sollte sich ein Auto anhören


----------



## Beam39 (2. Oktober 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nö, finde ich nicht klingt alles irgendwie künstlich


 
Die N54 Motoren findest du künstlich vom Sound her?  Die hören sich mit entsprechendem Setup mega rotzig an.. Künstlich finde ich vom Sound her eigentlich alles Neue, besonders bei den deutschen Herstellern..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Das ist sound und nicht irgendwelche langweiligen R6 Möhren
> 
> EPIC SOUNDING Nissan 370Z w/ ARMYTRIX Supersport Exhaust! REVS, Accelerations & More!! - YouTube


 
Ich bin kein Fan von V6 Motoren. Die klingen für mich immer gequält und bei hohen Drehzahlen trifft das ja auch zu.
Deshalb bevorzuge ich den R6, auch weil er im Grunde genommen der besser konstruierte Motor ist.
Der V6 wurde ja eingeführt, um 6 Zylinder auch bei FWD möglich zu machen, bzw. wenn der Platz für einen R6 nicht reicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr schon einen 240SX oder so auf Gemisch gesehen?  
Kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## watercooled (2. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Oktober 2014)

Hatte den Anschein, dass nen bisschen Öl mitverbrannt wurde, wobei ein alter Bus das mal mit weiß-blauem Dampf getoppt hat (gesamte Hauptstaße kurz eingenebelt).


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mal nen Golf 2 Automatik mit 1:25 Rasenmähergemisch und nem platten Reifen VR gefahren...


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2014)

Warum wundert mich das bei Dir nicht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2014)

Hey das muss man doch mal ausprobieren!  Wie kann man nur ohne die Gewissheit leben das ein Auto auch mit 2 Takt Gemisch fährt? So nen Autoreifen mit ner Fahrradpumpe vollzumachen ist auch der totale Mist... Bin dann einfach mit dem Platten gefahren, weil mir das Pumpen viel zu anstrengend war.


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon einen 240SX oder so auf Gemisch gesehen?
> Kannte ich auch noch nicht


 
Du meinst bestimmt 200SX bzw 180SX. Die qualmen gerne wenn sie einen Turboschaden haben.  

Hab mir neue Felgen gekauft... jedoch weiß ich nicht ob mir die alten oder die neuen besser gefallen. Jedoch soll die Karre demnächst (nach dem Abstimmen) endlich zum lackierer und bis dahin muss ich wissen welche Felgen ich verbaut habe. Mein Freundes und Bekanntenkreis tendiert stark zu den neuen... die alten (die schwarzen) sind halt deutlich schlichter. Wobei die Bilder extrem unvorteilhaft sind... aber zum Vergleich taugt es.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Oktober 2014)

Da er ne etwas veränderte Karosserie hatte (Designunfall und bisschen Verkehrsunfall wahrscheinlich auch) konnte ich da nix festmachen. 
Du hast da vermutlich recht.


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2014)

Links gefällt mir besser!


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Oktober 2014)

Ebenfalls die linken von meiner Seite.


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Da er ne etwas veränderte Karosserie hatte (Designunfall und bisschen Verkehrsunfall wahrscheinlich auch) konnte ich da nix festmachen.
> Du hast da vermutlich recht.


 
Du meinst nicht zufällig den hier: 

Reisbrennen 2014: Größer gleich besser? «  USED4.net

Gleich das erste Bild


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Oktober 2014)

Ähnlich breites Heck, Front/Seite war aber glaube ich schwarz.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hatte den Anschein, dass nen bisschen Öl mitverbrannt wurde, wobei ein alter Bus das mal mit weiß-blauem Dampf getoppt hat (gesamte Hauptstaße kurz eingenebelt).


 
Letzte Woche auf der A2 ist nem Polen im A6 vor mir der Motor hochgegangen... Blindflug extrem ...


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Oktober 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Hätte kein Diesel sein müssen, mich hat nur allgemein dein Geschmack interessiert.
> 
> Ich bin zwar sehr dieselgeschädigt nach vielen Jahren Selbstzünder fahren und mag den Sound auch gerne. Trotzdem steht bei mir noch ein Benziner mit 6-Zylinder Biturbo auf dem Hof.


 
Achso, ja ich find den cla 45 amg recht geil wenn auch 2L 4Zyl 
siehe hier

Und das hier ist meiner  die gopro hat aber auch nicht das beste Micro
Aber ehrlich gesagt find ich laut recht lästig. Wenn meiner Warm is dröhnt es schon im Innenraum, grad bei längeren Fahrten gehts mir iwan aufn sack


----------



## Verminaard (2. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Haben den Z4 heute im Übrigen abgeholt. War wieder  die Pumpe die den Geist aufgegeben hat, hat uns nichts gekostet. Auch  keine Lohnkosten. Demher alles super gelaufen



Grats und Glueck gehabt.
Gabs eine Meldung von BMW dazu? Haben die Probleme mit dem Zulieferer?


Riverna, finde die neue Felge auch schicker. 
Schwarze Felgen sind mMn eh nicht fuer jede Farbe und jedes Fahrzeug geeignet.


----------



## Captn (2. Oktober 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Schwarze Felgen sind mMn eh nicht fuer jede Farbe und jedes Fahrzeug geeignet.



Zu Rot passt es aber ganz gut mMn. Wir haben ja auch so einige Kanditaten, die Lackierungen haben wollen; da fasst man sich echt an die Birne .
Eine Kollegin von mir hat sich ihren E46 beispielsweise Giftgrün lackieren lassen, dazu auch noch gelbe Felgen . Also ich weiß nicht. Geschmäcker mögen ja verschieden sein, aber das Ding ist echt hässlich. Wenn mein Smartphone noch funktionieren würde, würde ich sogar nen paar Fotos zeigen.


----------



## winner961 (2. Oktober 2014)

Also giftgrün ok aber dann entweder schwarze oder silberne Felgen


----------



## Captn (2. Oktober 2014)

Naja, wie gesagt, wem's gefällt...
Aber ich find es schade um das Auto


----------



## fatlace (2. Oktober 2014)

Ach das ist doch doof, jedesmal wen ich mir vornehme nichtsmehr fürs auto zu kaufen bietet einer teile fürn guten kurs an
Könnte günstig an carbon leder leisten vom m3 für den innenraum ran kommen
Hab zwar schöne schwarz hochglanz leisten, aber die sind so empfindlich und man sieht jeden fingerabdruck darauf...
Wen i h die tauschen würde und meine alten verkaufe, krieg ich die m3 leisten fast umsonst


----------



## Beam39 (2. Oktober 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Grats und Glueck gehabt.
> Gabs eine Meldung von BMW dazu? Haben die Probleme mit dem Zulieferer?



Danke  Ne gar nichts, haben uns die Schlüssel in die Hand gedrückt und gefragt ob wir den Meister noch bräuchten. Meinte dann nur wenn er uns was zu sagen hat, hatte er aber wohl nicht.  Bin gespannt ob das jetzt hält, weil wir benutzen das Dach wirklich nur bei gutem Wetter und demher selten. (is ja auch logisch )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch doof, jedesmal wen ich mir vornehme nichtsmehr fürs auto zu kaufen bietet einer teile fürn guten kurs an
> Könnte günstig an carbon leder leisten vom m3 für den innenraum ran kommen
> Hab zwar schöne schwarz hochglanz leisten, aber die sind so empfindlich und man sieht jeden fingerabdruck darauf...
> Wen i h die tauschen würde und meine alten verkaufe, krieg ich die m3 leisten fast umsonst


 
Hehe, poste mal nen Link. Ich glaube das Angebot hatten wir schon in unserer 1erForum und E90-Forum Stammtisch-Whatsapp Gruppe für den Nordwesten  . Da hat nämlich auch schon jemand auf die Carbon Leder Leisten gewechselt. 
Hab sie mir beim letzten Stammtisch angesehen, sehen richtig klasse aus


----------



## fatlace (2. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hehe, poste mal nen Link. Ich glaube das Angebot hatten wir schon in unserer 1erForum und 3erForum Stammtisch-Whatsapp Gruppe für den Nordwesten. Da hat nämlich auch schon jemand auf die Carbon Leder Leisten gewechselt. Hab sie mir beim letzten Stammtisch angesehen, sehen richtig klasse aus



Vom daniel haste die gesehen wa
Nrschild mit QP 3?
Hab dein auto auf bildern von ihm erkannt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Vom daniel haste die gesehen wa
> Nrschild mit QP 3?
> Hab dein auto auf bildern von ihm erkannt


 
Jupp 
Sehen lecker aus 
Lassen das Auto nochmal hochwertiger wirken.


----------



## fatlace (2. Oktober 2014)

Am 12.10 ist in herne wieder nrw stammtisch wo ich auch hinfahren werde.
Weiss ja nicht wie weit das von dir ist, sind aber wieder um die 50autos da
Also falls du lust hast komm vorbei


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Oktober 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Achso, ja ich find den cla 45 amg recht geil wenn auch 2L 4Zyl
> siehe hier
> 
> Und das hier ist meiner  die gopro hat aber auch nicht das beste Micro
> Aber ehrlich gesagt find ich laut recht lästig. Wenn meiner Warm is dröhnt es schon im Innenraum, grad bei längeren Fahrten gehts mir iwan aufn sack


Mir gefällt der Sound der RS auch super


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Oktober 2014)

Leider ist die einfache Strecke schon 250km 
Mal schauen, wenn ich den Tag nix ansteht, komme ich u.U. vorbei.


----------



## fatlace (3. Oktober 2014)

Ist doch recht weit, aber fährst ja einen Diesel
Ich hab auch 160km ein weg.
Da hilft nur bei 120 den tempomaten einzuschalten und auf der rechten spur zu schleichen


----------



## fatlace (3. Oktober 2014)

Kollege hat sich heute einen S2000 gekauft.
Lange her das ich mit einem gefahren bin, hab ganz vergessen wie geil sich das ding fährt, direkt verliebt in die Knackige schaltung


----------



## JaniZz (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja der s2000 ein sehr schönes Auto 

War grade bei den guten Wetter mit dem Auto unterwegs und hab mit meiner Freundin in Gelsenkirchen was gegessen.

Als ich vom Parkplatz runter fahren wollte kam eine Horde Fußgänger die mir den Weg zur Straße versperrten,  hab dann die meisten vorbei gelassen und bin dann ein Stück vor gefahren um in die Straße einsehen zu können. 

Dann kam noch eine Frau mit Kind und mann  die dann hinter mein Auto herlaufen mussten um vorbei zu kommen. 
Sie sagt: "ganz toll "

Läuft hinter mein Auto her und haut mir aufs Heck. 

Ich dachte ich spinne. 

Ausgestiegen und mal gefragt ob ihr jemand ins Hirn geschissen hat. 

Ist dann auf einmal schnell weggelaufen 

Unglaublich,  wenn Feiertag ist rennen auch die Bekloppten aus ihren Höhlen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Oktober 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ja der s2000 ein sehr schönes Auto
> 
> War grade bei den guten Wetter mit dem Auto unterwegs und hab mit meiner Freundin in Gelsenkirchen was gegessen.
> 
> ...


 
Au weia, ich glaube von der hab ich schon mal gehört/gelesen 
Lasst Ihr euer Auto an, wenn ihr beim Bäcker rein springt? - Seite 6 - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community


----------



## JaniZz (3. Oktober 2014)

Geht garnicht. 

Zwei Sachen sind unendlich,  das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen. 

Manchmal wünsche ich mir die Steinzeit zurück, mit der Keule rum laufen und solcheb Leuten den Mist aus dem Kopf schlagen.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Oktober 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen sind unendlich,  das Universum und die Dummheit der Menschen.



du hast die Trial Version von WinRar vergessen


----------



## ebastler (3. Oktober 2014)

Mein Fahrlehrer ist immer cool. Grad letzte Stunde wieder von einem geschnitten worden und  nur dank Vollbremsung meinerseits keinen Unfall gebaut.

Er nur ganz locker "Siehst du, was hab ich gesagt, ist Regel Nummer eins? Immer davon ausgehen, dass kein anderer fahren kann. Immer erstmal davon ausgehen, dass alle nur Mist bauen, dann kommst du ohne Unfälle durch"


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mein Fahrlehrer ist immer cool. Grad letzte Stunde wieder von einem geschnitten worden und  nur dank Vollbremsung meinerseits keinen Unfall gebaut.
> 
> Er nur ganz locker "Siehst du, was hab ich gesagt, ist Regel Nummer eins? Immer davon ausgehen, dass kein anderer fahren kann. Immer erstmal davon ausgehen, dass alle nur Mist bauen, dann kommst du ohne Unfälle durch"


Da ist meiner auch witzig drauf: Fährt mit meinem Vater gerade zurück zu Fahrschule, zieht vor ihnen eine Kollegin von ihm raus(sind insgesamt vier) und er:" Immer die sche*ß Fahrschulen!"


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2014)

Vorallem besteht man mit der Grundannahme(und Rechts vor Links) die Theorieprüfung locker.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Oktober 2014)

Nur bei der Praxi ist das hinderlich, erst letztens gabs wieder einen der wegen Rechts vor Links Wahn durchgefallen ist


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn Rechts vor Links Wahn?


----------



## watercooled (3. Oktober 2014)

Jedes mal anhalten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Oktober 2014)

Zuerst war er auf der Vorfahrtsstraße und von rechs kam jemand, er hat angehalten.
Beim zweiten Mal kam von rechts einer aus ner Spielstraße, da wurds dem Prüfer dann zu bunt


----------



## JaniZz (3. Oktober 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> du hast die Trial Version von WinRar vergessen



Haha stimmt


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Au weia, ich glaube von der hab ich schon mal gehört/gelesen
> Lasst Ihr euer Auto an, wenn ihr beim Bäcker rein springt? - Seite 6 - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community



So Handgreiflichkeiten kann ich ja gar nicht leiden, wenn es dann Richtung Sachbeschädigung geht.
Bei manchen Pausenhofpöbeleien geht es so ähnlich ab (Brille wegschlagen... *hust*), aber da kann man sich wenigstens noch besser wehren und sirht sich zwei mal.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> So Handgreiflichkeiten kann ich ja gar nicht leiden, wenn es dann Richtung Sachbeschädigung geht.
> Bei manchen Pausenhofpöbeleien geht es so ähnlich ab (Brille wegschlagen... *hust*), aber da kann man sich wenigstens noch besser wehren und sirht sich zwei mal.



Ist genauso Schlimm, wie die Leute die in der Stadt mit nem Schlüssel/Messer an parkenden Autos vorbeikratzen müssen


----------



## ebastler (4. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist genauso Schlimm, wie die Leute die in der Stadt mit nem Schlüssel/Messer an parkenden Autos vorbeikratzen müssen


Also wenn ich jemanden erwischen würde, wie er mit dem Schlüssel an meinem Auto entlangkratzt, dann kratz ich ihn mit dem Gesicht über den Asphalt, das ist schonmal sicher...


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jemanden erwischen würde, wie er mit dem Schlüssel an meinem Auto entlangkratzt, dann kratz ich ihn mit dem Gesicht über den Asphalt, das ist schonmal sicher...


 
Ich hatte das hier vor der Haustür schon 3x mal. Die Chance mal einen zu erwischen ist halt verschwindend gering.
von 3x, 2 mal anzeige gemacht. Mir war natürlich vorher klar das es eigenltich nichts bringt, daher hatte ich den ersten fall auch garnicht angezeigt. 
Das ist halt der Neid von Irgendwelchen idioten die ihr leben nicht in den Griff bekommen.

Seit gut einem Jahr ist aber gott sei dank nichts mehr passiert.

ps: falls ich mal irgendwann mal jemanden erwischen würde an meinem auto, ich sagst euch leute, justitia könnt mich mal


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jemanden erwischen würde, wie er mit dem Schlüssel an meinem Auto entlangkratzt, dann kratz ich ihn mit dem Gesicht über den Asphalt, das ist schonmal sicher...


 +1


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2014)

Können wir  die Aufrufe zur Selbstjustiz jetzt wieder etwas runter fahren? Es geht hier immer noch um (recht kostspielige) Gegenstände  .


----------



## dsdenni (4. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Können wir  die Aufrufe zur Selbstjustiz jetzt wieder etwas runter fahren? Es geht hier immer noch um (recht kostspielige) Gegenstände  .



Ok

Themenwechsel: Wie findet ihr so den V10 vom E60 M5?


BMW E60 M5 V10 w/ Mosselman Performance Package: http://youtu.be/eKspTAO6I9w

Ich persönlich, finde ihn abartig brutal :o


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Oktober 2014)

Das sagst du aber auch nur solange, bis du jemanden siehst der seinen Schlüssel in deiner Fahrertür versengt.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Themenwechsel: Wie findet ihr so den V10 vom E60 M5?


 
Find ich gut, bin den schon in verschiedenen Konfigurationen gefahren, am Besten wars mit 7 Gang DKG. Allerdings ist das Teil ein wirklich durstiger Säufer, absolut unzeitgemäß!

Den Nachfolger mit S85 find ich allerdings noch erheblich geiler! Der zieht nochmal brutaler und ist bei Bedarf für den Alltag auch noch zahm zu bewegen...


----------



## dekay55 (4. Oktober 2014)

Aehm der E60 M5 hat bereits den S85B50   Natürlich ist das nen Saeufer ich glaub das steht auser frage bei dem Motorenkonzept was da verfolgt wurde. 

Find den Motor auch recht geil und brachial, und klanglich ziemlich extrem, wobei ich schon sagen muss im E30 gefaellt er mir sehr, gibt in der tat einen einzigen verrückten der es geschaft hat den V10 in nen E30 M3 zu pflanzen mitsamt Motorsteuerung und M Power Button, und das ganze legal mit TÜV .... 

Abartiger gehts nicht 

Gibt zwar in Schweden und CZ nen paar die auch nen S85 im E30 haben, aber die haben entweder nur die 400PS mit dem original ECU oder haben ein modifiziertes ECU und der Motor laeuft wie nen sack nüsse mit 507PS


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Aehm der E60 M5 hat bereits den S85B50


 
Mea culpa! Ich meinte natürlich den S63 im Nachfolger sprich im F10.

Das 7 Gang ASG im E60 gefällt mir dagegen gar net, da sind die Schaltungen ne echte Vergewaltigung des Getriebes. Nicht umsonst werden die supersportlichen Schaltung gezählt und nach ner Weile deaktiviert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Aehm der E60 M5 hat bereits den S85B50   Natürlich ist das nen Saeufer ich glaub das steht auser frage bei dem Motorenkonzept was da verfolgt wurde.
> 
> Find den Motor auch recht geil und brachial, und klanglich ziemlich extrem, wobei ich schon sagen muss im E30 gefaellt er mir sehr, gibt in der tat einen einzigen verrückten der es geschaft hat den V10 in nen E30 M3 zu pflanzen mitsamt Motorsteuerung und M Power Button, und das ganze legal mit TÜV ....
> 
> ...


 
Die Skandinavier drehen sowieso am Rad, wenn es um extremes Tuning bei BMW und M Motoren geht 
Mantec hat übrigens vor ein paar Monaten den S85 in einen E36 Compact verpflanzt, auch nicht schlecht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Oktober 2014)

Gerade auf dmax in TopGear gesehen... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bmqdnx5R1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Skandinavier drehen sowieso am Rad, wenn es um extremes Tuning bei BMW und M Motoren geht


 
hmh 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAHSDsXXAiY


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> hmh
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAHSDsXXAiY


 


Moggah's Bmw M5 Turbo 913whp - YouTube
BMW E30 M50 turbo 0-290 km/h - YouTube
BMW M13X 800HP S54 TURBO Gatebil 2013 Trailer - YouTube 
traktor racing volvo terror - YouTube


----------



## dsdenni (5. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Moggah's Bmw M5 Turbo 913whp - YouTube
> BMW E30 M50 turbo 0-290 km/h - YouTube
> BMW M13X 800HP S54 TURBO Gatebil 2013 Trailer - YouTube
> traktor racing volvo terror - YouTube



Dieser Trecker ist der Hammer


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Oktober 2014)

Das ist doch  nix

2x2800 PS


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2014)

Heute habe ich die Auspuffanlage vom MX3 fertig bekommen. 2.5L V6, Fächerkrümmer, HJS 200 Zellen Metallkat, Magnaflow... klingt schon ziemlich geil. Vorallem brabbelt er genau so wie es z.B. die Minis es machen. Leider hört man es auf dem Video überhaupt nicht.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFzHyIirCW8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## norse (6. Oktober 2014)

Hehe ja das klingt definitiv nach Magnaflow. Den Sound vergisst man nicht  
Ist aber ganz ok  klingt definitiv gut das Ding. 

Ich bin mir da noch unsicher ob mit oem Teilen die Abgasanlage aufrüsten oder gleich eine invidia q300


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde Magnaflow ziemlich kacke... aber gibt wenig Alternativen wenn man nicht bereit ist einen haufen Kohle für die Eintragung auszugeben. Wobei man beim V6 den Magnaflow kaum hört, beim grauen NX von mir hört man ihn (leider) deutlich mehr raus. Darum fahr ich beim roten auch einen Invidia.


----------



## norse (6. Oktober 2014)

Naja dieser Sound von den magnas hat was. Klingt ziemlich rau, kratzig wenn man in den oberen Bereich kommt ... Und nach ein paar km wird das Ding einfach noch lauter. Nur mein alter supersprint war da schlimmer! Nach 3 Stunden Autobahn hat mein kleiner Boxer so laut gebrabbelt, dass ich die harleys nebenan nicht mehr hören konnte  
Aber so ein Supersprint kostet gleich das 3fache von einem Magna.


----------



## XE85 (6. Oktober 2014)

Bin gestern mit dem linken Hinterreifen über irgendwas drüber gefahren (fühlte sich erstmal gar nicht schlimm an) - beschädigte aber den Reifen und er verliert Luft - dank Runflat erstmal kein Problem, heute kommen gleich mal die Winterschlappen drauf. Trotzdem ärgerlich, 200€ für einen neuen Reifen im Eimer, der (abnützungstechnisch) noch nichtmal annähernd in einem Bereich ist in dem er getauscht werden müsste.


----------



## guss (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Fahrstuhl gefahren bin ich ja schon oft, aber für mein Auto war das ein neues Erlebnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tiefgarage eines Hotels in Bern, Schweiz.

Grüsse
Guss


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich in Manhattan auch schon gemacht :0)


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Oktober 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Bin gestern mit dem linken Hinterreifen über irgendwas drüber gefahren (fühlte sich erstmal gar nicht schlimm an) - beschädigte aber den Reifen und er verliert Luft - dank Runflat erstmal kein Problem, heute kommen gleich mal die Winterschlappen drauf. Trotzdem ärgerlich, 200€ für einen neuen Reifen im Eimer, der (abnützungstechnisch) noch nichtmal annähernd in einem Bereich ist in dem er getauscht werden müsste.


Uns am Donnerstag auch passiert, waren zum Glück schon gut runter.


----------



## Joselman (6. Oktober 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Bin gestern mit dem linken Hinterreifen über irgendwas drüber gefahren (fühlte sich erstmal gar nicht schlimm an) - beschädigte aber den Reifen und er verliert Luft - dank Runflat erstmal kein Problem, heute kommen gleich mal die Winterschlappen drauf. Trotzdem ärgerlich, 200€ für einen neuen Reifen im Eimer, der (abnützungstechnisch) noch nichtmal annähernd in einem Bereich ist in dem er getauscht werden müsste.


 
Du wechselst jetzt aber nicht nur den einen Reifen oder?


----------



## XE85 (6. Oktober 2014)

Zuerst werd ich mich erkundigen ob man ihn reparieren kann, bei kleinen Schäden soll das ja möglich sein. Wenn nicht müssen beide hinteren runter, die differenz wäre schon zu groß.


----------



## Brez$$z (6. Oktober 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Zuerst werd ich mich erkundigen ob man ihn reparieren kann, bei kleinen Schäden soll das ja möglich sein. Wenn nicht müssen beide hinteren runter, die differenz wäre schon zu groß.


 
wenns ein loch/nagel in der Lauffläche sein sollte bis V-reifen 6mm durchmesser, mit W-reifen nur noch 3mm durchmesser. Musste es ja letzt selber 
rausfinden


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2014)

Reparatur ist nur bei kleinen Nägeln möglich. Wenn man über was rübergebrettert ist, was den Reifen gefleddert hat, dann kann man das vergessen.

...bei Allrad ist das immer bitter, weil man dann 4 neue kaufen kann.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Oktober 2014)

guss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fahrstuhl gefahren bin ich ja schon oft, aber für mein Auto war das ein neues Erlebnis
> 
> ...


 
Hehe, ich bau diese Dinger 
Aber das sieht nicht nach unserem Produkt aus.
Wobei in der Schweiz haben wir auch eine Anlage stehen. Bei so einem F1 Fahrer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hehe, ich bau diese Dinger
> Aber das sieht nicht nach unserem Produkt aus.
> Wobei in der Schweiz haben wir auch eine Anlage stehen. Bei so einem F1 Fahrer.


 Kann ich auch so einen haben?  Ich schreib auch ein review.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Oktober 2014)

Klar, wenn du dir das leisten kannst mit Folgekosten 

Hast sogar eine Auswahl wie du den haben willst. Normal, mit Baldachin (fuer Anlagen die aussen stehen eine Art Deckel der sich ablegt und dem Umfeld angepasst werden kann, wie Pflaster oder Begruenung). Auch kundenspezifische Groessen und Traglasten sind realisierbar.

Normal sind die Autolifte ~6x3m, wobei die 3m Aussenkante sind, fuer Transport einfacher da man keine Sondergenehmigung braucht.
Hubhoehen auch sehr individuell waehlbar. Normalerweise werden unsere Autolifte von einem Hydrauliksystem angetrieben.
In Sonderfaellen sind auch andere Antriebe realisierbar. In Muenchen haben wir einen Lift mit Zahnstangenantrieb gebaut, da dieser mehrere Etagen in die Tiefe anfaehrt und dort aber keine Hydraulik moeglich war, wegen Wasserschutz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2014)

Ok ich jage mal das Sparschwein, mal schaun was da so drin ist.  Das wäre nämlich echt praktisch, dann kann man in Ruhe in einer unterirdischen Halle schrauben, ohne das jemand einem auf den Sack geht. Außerdem sind die Autos da unten verdammt gut diebstahlgeschützt.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Autos da unten verdammt gut diebstahlgeschützt.


 
Wird von den Versicherungen als sehr schwer ueberwindbares Hinderniss angesehen.


----------



## Captn (6. Oktober 2014)

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele, einen Peilsender einzubauen, wenn ich mal ein aus meiner Sicht hochwertiges Auto besitzen sollte .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2014)

Ende letzter Woche wurde bei uns ein Passat vom Werksgelände geklaut. 
Nun sind die Autodiebe auch schon direkt beim Hersteller aktiv 

Zitat:


> Emden: VW Passat vom Werksgelände geklaut
> Ein unbekannter Täter hat am Freitag ein VW Passat B7 oder B8 in Emden gestohlen. Der Schaden liegt bei rund 40 000 Euro.
> Emden - Am Freitag ist ein VW Passat B7 oder B8 von einem bislang unbekannten Täter vom VW-Gelände (Niedersachsenstraße) in Emden gestohlen worden. Wie die Polizei mitteilt, handelt es sich dabei um ein schwarzes Neufahrzeug ohne Kennzeichen. Die Schadenshöhe liegt bei etwa 40 000 Euro.


Quelle: Emden: VW Passat vom Werksgelände geklaut - Ostfriesen-Zeitung


----------



## Beam39 (6. Oktober 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wird von den Versicherungen als sehr schwer ueberwindbares Hinderniss angesehen.


 
Macht so eine Einstufung dann eigentlich viel aus in der Summe?


----------



## killer196 (6. Oktober 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du dir das leisten kannst mit Folgekosten
> 
> Hast sogar eine Auswahl wie du den haben willst. Normal, mit Baldachin (fuer Anlagen die aussen stehen eine Art Deckel der sich ablegt und dem Umfeld angepasst werden kann, wie Pflaster oder Begruenung). Auch kundenspezifische Groessen und Traglasten sind realisierbar.
> 
> ...



Was kostet so ein spässchen denn im durchschnitt?


----------



## fatlace (6. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele, einen Peilsender einzubauen, wenn ich mal ein aus meiner Sicht hochwertiges Auto besitzen sollte .


 
Profis haben einen jammer dabei, bring also absolut gar nix.

Bei mir um die ecke wurden beim Audi Händler felgen von den Autos geklaut, haben nicht mal ihre eigenen Ziegelsteine genommen wo sie die karre drauf gestellt haben, sondern direkt welche aus dem Boden genommen


----------



## Captn (6. Oktober 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Profis haben einen jammer dabei, bring also absolut gar nix.



Das ist ja doof...
Zumindest hat es unserem Chef geholfen, als irgendjemanden ein Firmenfahrzeug klauen wollte .


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Oktober 2014)

Sparen wos nur geht!


----------



## Verminaard (6. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Macht so eine Einstufung dann eigentlich viel aus in der Summe?


 Kanns dir nicht sagen, da ich kein Fahrzeug besitze, wo sich das vielleicht bemerkbar machen koennte 
Wir hatten generell ueber diese Thematik eine Diskussion und da fielen diese Sachen.
Zu unseren Kunden gehoeren sowohl "bessere" Mehrfamilienhaeuser, wo die Zufahrt zu den Garagen meist platzmaessig keine Moeglichkeit fuer eine vernuenftige Rampe bieten, alsauch gut betuchte Familien/Einzelpersonen, die ihren Fuhrpark in der Kellergarage, meist klimatisiert und gut ausgestattet, geschuetzt haben. Autohaeuser haben wir auch ausgestattet, Porsche (mehrere Filialen), Citroen, Opel, BMW und ein US Importeur und Tuner aus dem bayrischen Raum fallen mir da spontan ein.
Namen nennen waer hier falsch, aber ich wunder mich doch immer wieder mit welchen Leuten man es dann zu tun hat.




killer196 schrieb:


> Was kostet so ein spässchen denn im durchschnitt?



Aehm es kommt wie gesagt komplett auf die Ausstattung an. Als Beispiel ein Lift mit gesamt 2 Stationen, Garagentor, Funkfernbedienung, komplett montiert um die 80000€. Preise koennen aber enorm nach oben schnellen. Faengt an bei einem Leiselaufaggregat, Baldachin, groeßere Hubhoehe, Tragfaehigkeit etc etc etc.


----------



## Seabound (6. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken spiele, einen Peilsender einzubauen, wenn ich mal ein aus meiner Sicht hochwertiges Auto besitzen sollte .



GPS kannst du vergessen. Die sind ja nicht aus Dummbach und holen hochwertige Autos nur mit nem überdachten Tieflader. Bzw. fahren ein paar Kilometer bis sie das Auto auf nen Tieflader umladen.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Oktober 2014)

Schon recht erschreckend wie professionell diese Kerle vorgehen.. Hab das so gar nicht mitbekommen dass die so weit denken.. Aber verkehrt wärs eigentlich nicht sich sowas bei nem neueren Fahrzeug einzubauen.


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute die ersten 80 Kilometer mit dem neuen Motor im Mazda MX3 gefahren. Ein riesen Unterschied wenn man das gleiche Auto erst mit 1.8L 133PS 160nm und dann mit 2.5L 163PS 217nm fährt... Auf der Landstraße kann man sogar ohne Probleme im 5ten Gang überholen, was ich von meinem NX nicht gewohnt bin. Er zieht sauber durch, hab drei mal von 100km/h bis 230km/h beschleunigt... geht recht fix. Für den 120D vom Bekannten reicht es relativ leicht, der hatte deutlichen Rückstand. 

Wenn das Teil jetzt noch 40PS mehr hätte, wäre es ein richtiges Spaßmobil. Leider wird das Motoröl recht schnell warm, darum baue ich morgen direkt mal einen Ölkühler ein.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute mit einem Ford Mustang gefahren. Ich liebe die Amis ja einfach. Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir definitiv einen zulegen, entweder einen Camaro oder den Mustang, mal gucken. Wenn man das Gaspedal durchtritt und der V8 hochdreht, unbeschreiblich. [emoji4]


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ende letzter Woche wurde bei uns ein Passat vom Werksgelände geklaut.
> Nun sind die Autodiebe auch schon direkt beim Hersteller aktiv
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



B7 oder B8? Das heißt, sie sind sich nicht so sicher, was da nun genau für ein Wagen geklaut wurde?


----------



## Dota2 (7. Oktober 2014)

Mein erstes Auto war ein citröen Saxo (nur drei Monate für die ersten km)

Danach kam dann ein rx8 welchen ich bis vor kurzem auch noch hatte... Jetzt fahre ich einen berlingo vom Geschäft aus... Sehr sparsam im vgl zum Mazda 

Gruß


----------



## watercooled (7. Oktober 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes, ist jemand von euch schon mal Rallycross gefahren oder hat vor das zu tun?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist nicht so mein Fall.
Bin eher der Rundstrecken/Slalom und vielleicht noch Bergrennen und Rallye-Typ.


----------



## guss (7. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So sah mein erstes Auto aus und auch genau in dieser tollen Farbe: schilfgrün  Damals habe ich mein Auto noch richtig geliebt und jeden Samstag von Hand gewaschen und poliert. Im Spanien Urlaub wurden die Reifen täglich mit Pappe abgedeckt, weil ich bei der 7. Sinn gesehen hatte, dass die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung den Reifen schadet Geheilt vom Putzwahn wurde ich erst, als meine Mutter das gute Stück in den Strassengraben gelenkt hat und das schöne Autochen auf dem Dach liegen blieb. Es war nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr heile 
Ich glaube heute gibt es keine Ritmos mehr. Die sind alle weggerostet und mittlerweile wieder zu Erde geworden


----------



## crae (7. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute mal ne Frage: Was haltet ihr von Automatik? Ich streit mich mit meinem Kumpel schon die ganze Zeit über das Thema. Ich finde das Fahrgefühl ist mit Schaltwippen einfach besser, entspannter...mein Kumpel meint nur das sei was für verweichlichte...naja wie auch immer. Schaltung ist logisch auch geil^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Oktober 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Hey Leute mal ne Frage: Was haltet ihr von Automatik? Ich streit mich mit meinem Kumpel schon die ganze Zeit über das Thema. Ich finde das Fahrgefühl ist mit Schaltwippen einfach besser, entspannter...mein Kumpel meint nur das sei was für verweichlichte...naja wie auch immer. Schaltung ist logisch auch geil^^
> 
> mfg, crae


Das was du meinst ist Halbautomatik


----------



## ebastler (7. Oktober 2014)

Bei ner "richtigen" Automatik schaltet das Auto vollkommen von allein. Will ich auch mal probieren, Opas Mercedes ist n Automatik. Wobei ich das Schalten echt nicht als Last empfinden würde. Es gehört einfach dazu, und ich kann mir Autofahren ohne kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenn jetzt nur die 7-Gang-Automatik aus den aktuellen Mercedes, aber ich muss sagen, ich persönlich finds einfach nur....geil  Imo ists halt einfach um Welten entspannter zu fahren (wobei das natürlich auch sein kann dass es insgesamt an den Autos lag  ), man gibt halt etwas ....nennen wir es mal "Macht" aus den Händen, aber das ists mir wert, es ist vielleicht nicht ganz so spassig zum Fahren wie ein Schalter, aber das entspanntere Fahren ist mir da deutlich mehr wert (fahr momentan trotzdem Schalter, geldmäßig ist nix andres drin^^)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Oktober 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Hey Leute mal ne Frage: Was haltet ihr von Automatik? Ich streit mich mit meinem Kumpel schon die ganze Zeit über das Thema. Ich finde das Fahrgefühl ist mit Schaltwippen einfach besser, entspannter


 

Ich fahre im Alltag in zwei Autos nur Schaltung (leider nicht meine). Ist einfach wie ich fahren möchte.

In den letzten zwei Jahren hatten wir im Urlaub zweimal Automatik-Autos (letztes Jahr einen Chevrolet Cruze, dieses Jahr irgendeinen Renault) und die waren sehr unterschiedlich.

Der Cruze war neuer (Bj 2012) und wurde insgesamt von uns etwa 4500km gefahren (in 3 Wochen). War im Stadtverkehr sehr ruhig und unauffällig, hat aber auf dem Highway schon bei minimalsten Steigungen angefangen zurückzuschalten.
Das heftigste war die Ausfahrt aus Death Valley, etwa 10% Steigung mit knapp 65km/h. Ich bin da ran gefahren im 4. Gang (6 Gänge insgesamt) und nach etwa 20 sec. auf der Steigung war das Getriebe der Meinung in den 2. Gang zu schalten... Der 3. hätte es mMn auch getan, der 2. war definitiv overkill und verdammt laut.
Ansonsten ein schönes Auto.

Dieses Jahr war es dann der Renault.
Im Stadtverkehr (Havanna war da am schlimmsten) auch wieder recht zivilisiert. Dafür nur 3 Gänge (?), die aber gut verwendet wurden.
War schon ganz schön abgerockt, durfte er nach 200k km (lt. Tacho) aber auch. Mir hat v.a. ein Tempomat gefehlt.

In Amerika war es sehr entspannt in den Städten und auf dem Highway zu fahren, auf Kuba war geil dass man sich bei den ganzen Schlaglöchern (die größten wie eine Badewanne) und dem Verkehr (v.a. Fahrradfahrer und Ochsen-/Pferdekarren) auf der Autobahn nicht auch noch aufs Schalten konzentrieren musste. Wie gesagt, Tempomat wäre noch geil gewesen.

Für Deutschland würde ich aber weiterhin bei einem Schalter bleiben, bei Automatik schlafe ich auf der Autbahn ein


----------



## watercooled (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es kommt aufs Auto und die Art des "Automatik" Getriebes an.
Ein DSG würde ich zB jederzeit einem Schalter vorziehen.


----------



## crae (7. Oktober 2014)

Ok dann heißt es Halbautomatik....ich finds halt schon geil irgendwie. Der Komfort einer Automatik, die Freiheit einer Schaltung. Nicht das ich jetzt zu blöd zum Schalten wäre, es nervt mich auch nicht total ab oder so....aber ne Halbautomatik ist einfach noch einen Ticken geiler wie ich finde. Jeder hat da natürlich seine Vorlieben denke ich. Das die Automatik nicht immer perfekt schaltet, genau dafür kann man ja dann manuell eingreifen. 
Die alten Automaten hatte ja da ne Schwäche soweit ich weiß, dass die dann den Berg nicht raufgekommen sind, immer hochgeschalten und dann nicht gezogen, wieder runtergeschalten, ein Stück hochgefahren und wieder hochgeschalten bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit...ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, ist jemand von euch schon mal Rallycross gefahren oder hat vor das zu tun?


 Aufm Acker mal nen bischen aber nie irgendwo offiziell. Lieber Rundstrecke.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das was du meinst ist Halbautomatik


 Jedes Automatikgetriebe kann man mit Schaltwippen ausrüsten und die Gänge manuell reindrücken. Trotzdem ist und bleibt es ein normales Automatikgetriebe. Eine Halbautomatik würde ich als AKS(Automatisches Kupplungs System) bezeichen, wo man ein normales Handschaltgetriebe nur ohne Kupplungspedal hat.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Oktober 2014)

Mir muss mal jemand folgendes erklären: Das neue Mercedes S63 AMG Coupe hat einen Basispreis von 180.000€!!! Wieso zur Hölle muss man dann auch noch für Getränkehalter nen Aupfreis zahlen!? Hat das nen tieferen Sinn oder ist das wirklich so bekloppt wie es sich anhört?


----------



## norse (7. Oktober 2014)

Getränkehalter - Aufpreis ... bei 180.000? hehe 
Aber bei dem Preis ist das noch vernachlässigbar ... reine formalität halt


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mir muss mal jemand folgendes erklären: Das neue Mercedes S63 AMG Coupe hat einen Basispreis von 180.000€!!! Wieso zur Hölle muss man dann auch noch für Getränkehalter nen Aupfreis zahlen!? Hat das nen tieferen Sinn oder ist das wirklich so bekloppt wie es sich anhört?


 Die können das Getränk kühlen oder heizen.

Wenn du so viel Geld hast stört dich 20k-30k€ an Extras auch nicht mehr....


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Der Cruze war neuer (Bj 2012) und wurde insgesamt von uns etwa 4500km gefahren (in 3 Wochen). War im Stadtverkehr sehr ruhig und unauffällig, hat aber auf dem Highway schon bei minimalsten Steigungen angefangen zurückzuschalten.
> Das heftigste war die Ausfahrt aus Death Valley, etwa 10% Steigung mit knapp 65km/h. Ich bin da ran gefahren im 4. Gang (6 Gänge insgesamt) und nach etwa 20 sec. auf der Steigung war das Getriebe der Meinung in den 2. Gang zu schalten... Der 3. hätte es mMn auch getan, der 2. war definitiv overkill und verdammt laut.
> Ansonsten ein schönes Auto.


 
US Automatik Getriebe haben oft nicht einmal eine Überbrückung.  Klassischer Ölquirl.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die können das Getränk kühlen oder heizen.
> 
> Wenn du so viel Geld hast stört dich 20k-30k€ an Extras auch nicht mehr....



Okay, ist vielleicht nen Argument  Dann wären normale Getränkehalter aber als Standard das Mindeste..

Natürlich störts einen der mal eben den Wert eines Hauses für nen Auto ausgibt nicht, das ist vermutlich auch der Grund warum sie für sowas Aufpreise verlangen.. Ergibt Betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen also doch irgendwo Sinn 

Sind vermutlich auch nur wir "Normalsterbliche" die dass abstrus finden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde es kommt aufs Auto und die Art des "Automatik" Getriebes an.
> Ein DSG würde ich zB jederzeit einem Schalter vorziehen.


 
Ein guter Wandler ist heutzutage nicht schlechter als ein DKG.
Das 8HP von ZF ist bislang der beste Wandler den ich gefahren bin. 
Sehr schnelles, ruckfreies Schalten und insgesamt sehr gut abgestimmt 
Zum DKG ist da in Sachen Schaltzeit nahezu kein Unterschied mehr spürbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2014)

Macht das Getriebe denn die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung komplett zu oder fährt der auch schlupfend? Mich stört bei einer Wandlerautomatik am meisten die indirekte Gasannahme. Ist bei neuen Getrieben schon echt gut geworden aber da ist halt keine 100% starre Verbindung zwischen Motor und Reifen. Grade bei schnellen Kurven wo man mit dem Gas lenkt ist das eher suboptimal.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Aber so ein Supersprint kostet gleich das 3fache von einem Magna.


 
Die Komplettanlage unter meinem roten NX hat deutlich im 4 stelligen Bereich gelegen, dass solche Anlagen natürlich deutlich besser klingen steht ausser Frage  Gebe es eine gescheite Alternative zum Magnaflow würde ich die auch lieber fahren. So bleibt bei den günstigen Projekten leider nur der Magnaflow übrig


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo gute Erklärungen für die Funktioensweise einer Wandlerautomatik? Ich bin da bis jetzt noch nicht ganz Hintergekommen.

Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Automatiken war bisher Corvette passt immer (kein Wunder bei dem Motor), unruhig/untertouriges Schalten (Octavia 2,0Tdi neu, VW Polo 1,6[08]), spätes/kein zurückschalten (CLK 350, Suzuki Swift 1,3) und extrem verzögerte Gasannahme beim VW Passat 3B (1,9Tdi, 250Tkm). Der Golf 1,6 [IV] ist auch ein schönes Fahrzeug und schaltet recht ordentlich.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo gute Erklärungen für die Funktioensweise einer Wandlerautomatik? Ich bin da bis jetzt noch nicht ganz Hintergekommen..


 
Was ist denn da nicht zu kapieren? Wenn du begriffen hast was ein Planetensatz so anstellen kann, dann ists doch die halbe Miete. Die verschachtelten Sätze in den Automaten  lassen sich am besten mit nem Kutzbachplan aufdröseln, dann hat man auch gleich noch die Übersetzungen.

Die Planetensätze sind Fluch und Segen der Getriebe. Zum einen ist das durch die Leistungsverzweigung alles schön kompakt, auf der anderen Seite muss man eben mit den Übersetzungen leben die da halt rauskommen. Heutzutage werden mit aufwändigen Berechnungen die Radsatzanordnungen und Zähnezahlen simuliert um einigermaßen passende Stufensprünge, Schaltungen bei denen möglichst nur eine Kupplung betätigt werden müssen und Spreizungen zu erhalten. 

Das klappt meist ganz ordentlich (wenngleich beim Daimler der 7. Gang nen lächerlich kleinen Sprung zum 6. hat - 7% wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe), aber die Freiheiten, die man beim Vorgelege hat gibts natürlich nicht.

Letztlich haben die Automaten in erster Linie Komfortvorteile, dazu kann man leichter, dank der möglichen größerer Anzahl von Gängen, große Spreizungen erreichen. Dagegen steht halt Mehrkosten, Mehrgewicht und ein schlechterer Wirkungsgrad, der eben auch unter vergleichbaren Rahmenbedingungen zu einem Mehrverbrauch führt.

Dank sehr vieler Gänge (beim Handschalter dürfte bei 7 Schluss sein) lässt sich das Verbrauchsmanko aber durch eben noch größere Spreizungen ausgleichen - ist aktuell ganz selten der Fall. Das verlangt dann aber auch nach aufgeladenen Motoren, die schon bei kleiner Drehzahl vernünftig laufen und auch noch ein bißle Schmackes haben.

Der Markt hat aber schon entschieden. Bei großen Autos sind Handschalter schon heute Exoten und bei kleineren kommen sie auch vermehrt. D.h. unabhängig von persönlichen Geschmäckern wird einem nichts übrig bleiben als in einigen Jahren halt nen Automaten zu fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Macht das Getriebe denn die Wandlerüberbrückungskupplung komplett zu oder fährt der auch schlupfend? Mich stört bei einer Wandlerautomatik am meisten die indirekte Gasannahme. Ist bei neuen Getrieben schon echt gut geworden aber da ist halt keine 100% starre Verbindung zwischen Motor und Reifen. Grade bei schnellen Kurven wo man mit dem Gas lenkt ist das eher suboptimal.


 
Macht komplett zu.
Nur beim Anfahren mit Vollgas zeigt sich der Schlupf, aber auch nur kurz.
Im normalen Fahrbetrieb und beim Beschleunigen keine Anzeichen von indirekter Gasannahme.
Musst mal zu BMW gehen und irgendein neueres Modell (F-Serie) mit Automatik fahren. Dort ist immer das 8HP verbaut.


----------



## killer196 (8. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin.

Meinungen bitte 

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...pcodeRadius=50&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&noec=1

Honda Civic Coupe 1.6i LS WERKSTATTGEPRÜFT als Sportwagen/Coupé in Koblenz (Urbar)


Sonst gerne Vorschläge


----------



## Magogan (8. Oktober 2014)

Der erste Link geht bei mir nicht. Das zweite Auto sieht ganz okay aus für den Preis, würde ich mal sagen. Für unter 1000 Euro kann man halt nicht so viel erwarten.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Oktober 2014)

Innenraum ist dreckig und runtergewirtschaftet......mein Auto ist zwar ein wenig "neuer" (2001) aber mit 267tkm auch viel gefahren, und der sieht im Vergleich aus wie ein Neuwagen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Oktober 2014)

Was würdet ihr empfehlen als Auto für einen Studenten?

Kleinerer Kombi, muss etwas Kofferraum haben und etwa 120 PS Schalter (6 Gang) wären geil.

Geld würde ich etwa mal 8500€ ansetzen, absolutes Max sind 10k.

Hat da jemand was interessantes?
(Vorzugsweise Raum Nürnberg oder Würzburg)


----------



## aloha84 (8. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht ein Astra H Caravan.
Die gibts schon für weeiit unter 8000€, mit weniger als 100.000km. Beispiel
Manchmal findet man da richtige Schnäppchen....Die gibts auch mit Leder, Xenon, Navi etc.pp hier mal ein OPC-Line mit 200PS
Hat zwar kein Prestige.....ist aber ehrlich, und günstig im Unterhalt. (zumindest Beispiel 1^^)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Oktober 2014)

Hm, beide nicht so wirklich günstig im Unterhalt 

1250/1370€ pro Jahr bei HUK Online mit Vollkasko finde ich etwas viel.

Aber die Autos gefallen mir, danke für den Vorschlag!


----------



## Magogan (8. Oktober 2014)

Als Student nicht über 3500 Euro, wenn du Bafög willst. Autos zählen nämlich mit zum Freibetrag. Wenn nicht, kannst du natürlich auch ein teureres Auto kaufen. Wollte ich nur mal einwerfen. Wäre ja sinnlos, wenn du das dann nachher wieder verkaufen musst.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich bekomme eh kein Bafög...
Aber auch interessant zu wissen


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> 1250/1370€ pro Jahr bei HUK Online mit Vollkasko finde ich etwas viel.



Du willst doch so alte Böcke sicher nicht VK versichern?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir in der Familie wurden bisher alle Autos VK versichert, von daher nehme ich das halt als Vergleichswert.

Meine Mutter zahlt VK für einen Peugeot 307 SW BJ06 85kW mit Fahrern unter 21 (mein Bruder und ich) 820€

Ich denke als Student unter 21 bin ich halt schlecht dran wegen Einstufung und so.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Oktober 2014)

Deine Mutter kannst du grundsätzlich nicht als Vergleichswert nehmen, die ist (wenn bisher unfallfrei) vermutlich bei 30-35%.
Das ist auch mit "fahrer unter 21" erheblich günstiger als deine Einstufung mit --> ? 
Bei wieviel % bist du, bzw welche SF-Klasse hast du?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Oktober 2014)

Sie ist dieses Jahr 50 geworden.
Sie meinte, sie ist bei momentan 35%, ja.

Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich hab, wie gesagt erstes Auto und so.
18 jahre Alt, BF17 gemacht, keine Unfälle.
Ich vermute ich bin bei mindestens 120%.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2014)

Dann lass doch die Karre als 2. Wagen über deine Mutter laufen. Ich kenne niemanden, der sien erstes Auto ohne Not auf sich selbst zugelassen hat - oder hast du Geld zu verschenken?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du willst doch so alte Böcke sicher nicht VK versichern?


 
Oft liegt zwischen VK und TK fast kein Unterschied.
Beim E36 328i z.B. sind's glaube ich gerade mal 100€ pro Jahr.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dann lass doch die Karre als 2. Wagen über deine Mutter laufen. Ich kenne niemanden, der sien erstes Auto ohne Not auf sich selbst zugelassen hat - oder hast du Geld zu verschenken?


 
Es bestehen mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Die meisten Versicherungen bieten für den Zweitwagen ebenfalls 100% (schonmal 20% gespart).

Die meisten Direktversicher (directline) bieten die gleichen Konditionen wie für den Erstwagen bei der Primärversicherung --> 35% --> und damit die "günstigste" Variante.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, zu der Versicherung seiner Mutter zu gehen, seine Mutter als Versicherungsnehmer für sein Auto eintragen (100%) und ihn als Fahrer, und nach einem Jahr (85%) sich die Prozente vom Versicherungsnehmer (Mutter) überschreiben lassen...und dann selber die Versicherung übernehmen (85%), das hat den Vorteil das er anfängt Prozente zu sammeln.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Oft liegt zwischen VK und TK fast kein Unterschied.
> Beim E36 328i z.B. sind's glaube ich gerade mal 100€ pro Jahr.


 
Bei SF12 oder wie?
Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren, bei 100%, 30.000km, Auto xy kann der Unterschied schon Richtung 500€ +x gehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es bestehen mehrere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Die meisten Versicherungen bieten für den Zweitwagen ebenfalls 100% (schonmal 20% gespart).
> 
> ...



Die beste Möglichkeit ist die, das Auto zu gleichen Konditionen als 2. Wagen zu versichern und nach einigen Jahren diesen günstigen Vertrag umschreiben zu lassen. Meine Autos zur Studentenzeiten waren auf meinen Vater zugelassen. Danach habe ich einfach den Vertrag übernommen und bin direkt mit 30% eingestiegen. Sein Erstwagen war davon unberührt.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die beste Möglichkeit ist die, das Auto zu gleichen Konditionen als 2. Wagen zu versichern und *nach einigen Jahren* diesen günstigen Vertrag umschreiben zu lassen. Meine Autos zur Studentenzeiten waren auf meinen Vater zugelassen. Danach habe ich einfach den Vertrag übernommen und bin direkt mit 30% eingestiegen. Sein Erstwagen war davon unberührt.


 
Ja nach Jahren geht das (ist nur die frage wieviele Jahre), aber mal ein Beispiel:
Du lässt den Zweitwagen auf 30% versichern, dein Sohn ist Fahrer will *nach 2 Jahren* die Versicherung übernehmen -->* bei 30%.*
1. Das macht die Versicherung, weil ihr einen Famileinfuhrpark von 5+x Autos habt, die alle bei denen versichert sind.
2. Die Versicherung lacht sich einen Ast.
3. Die Versicherung gibt dir nach beendigung des Lachens ein Angebot. (nach 2 jahren sind 70-80% realistisch)


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Oktober 2014)

Wer zwingt dich denn den Vetrag nach 2 Jahren zu übernehmen? Lass doch laufen, das ist doch ohne Belang auf wen die Kiste läuft.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann den Peugeot 207 nur empfehlen, den gibt es auch als Kombi mit verschiedensten Motorvarianten  
Ich hab bei mir den 1,6l mit 150ps drin, reicht allemal bei dem Fahrzeuggewicht


----------



## Dota2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ein 1er BMW...

Klar nicht allzu groß aber immerhin auch ein nettes Auto...

Durch den heckantrieb macht er Spaß und auch innen gibt es ein schönes Ambiente.

Für max 10k sollte Mann da im gebrauchtwagenberreich locker was finden.

Wenns aber unbedingt ein Kombi sein soll kann ich Skoda empfehlen. Der fabia ist auf Polo Basis und für 10k bekommst du da einen relativ neuen. Gebrauchten als Kombi - ein klares Vernunft Auto!

Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Oktober 2014)

Den würde es dann auch mit 105PS Diesel geben, geht bestimmt nicht schlecht ab, als Schalter.


----------



## Dota2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Du meinst jetzt den skoda?! Ja mit pümpe-düse Diesel, einer der geilsten Motoren die vw so hat! 1,9l Hubraum. Sehr sparsam und trotzdem einigermaßen flott! Er läuft halt etwas kernig aber das sollte zu verkraften sein 

Gruß


----------



## -sori- (8. Oktober 2014)

Mercedes-Benz "Dirty Driving“: http://youtu.be/VTIfjxNHEPw
War noch nicht hier, oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Ein 1er BMW...
> 
> Klar nicht allzu groß aber immerhin auch ein nettes Auto...
> 
> ...


 
10k€ sind für nen 1er recht  knapp bemessen.
Die ganzen günstigen (Diesel) 1er auf Mobile haben entweder schon gut was runter oder sind vFL Modelle außerdem meistens mit schlechter Ausstattung.
Für einen guten 1er mit etwas Ausstattung (Sportsitze sind z.B. Pflicht im 1er, die normalen sind unter aller Kanone ) und ner normalen Laufleistung geht's ab ~12k€ los.


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich werfe mal Volvo in den Raum. Ich fahre derzeit einen 14 Jahren alten V40 und bin echt überrascht von der Qualität. So verdreckt wie die Ledersitze waren wurden die in den letzten 14 Jahren kaum bis gar nicht gepflegt. Selbst mit 217tkm keine Falten, Risse oder ähnliches. Sehen aus wie neu. Wenn ich mir dagegen die Ledersitze im Passat anschaue: 122tkm und sehen teilweise schon viel schlechter aus.

Auch die andere Technik ist absolut ok. Kein Rost, klappern oder ähnliches. Motor (2.0 136PS Sauger) läuft Top und mit derzeit 7,5 Liter auch im absolut akzeptablen Bereich. Ein absolut solides Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr empfehlen als Auto für einen Studenten?
> 
> Kleinerer Kombi, muss etwas Kofferraum haben und etwa 120 PS Schalter (6 Gang) wären geil.
> 
> ...


 Audi A4 Avant B7 Quattro.

Audi A4 Avant 1.8 T quattro +Alu+Xenon+GRA+PDC+ als Kombi in Nürnberg
Hat alles, was du haben wolltest.  Die B7 sind qualitätstechnisch echt gut. Den kann man lange fahren.




killer196 schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> 
> Meinungen bitte
> 
> ...


Ist technisch besser als die anderen Tonnen, die du so gepostet hast. Stinken wird der aber auf jeden Fall. Sieht so aus als ob da einer in den Kofferraum gekackt hat.


----------



## winner961 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wo ich dich gerade erwische Bad was hälst du von einem A4 B5 Avant 2.6 ? Ein Kumpel will sich einen kaufen


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Meinungen bitte


 
Lass die Finger davon, die Teile machen kaum Spaß da sie ziemlich untermotorisiert sind. Kauf dir lieber einen aus der EG Reihe mit mehr Leistung, die sehen meiner Meinung nach auch noch deutlich besser aus. Wobei das natürlich ansichtssache ist. Schonmal über einen Nissan Sunny GTi nachgedacht? Den finde ich auch ziemlich geil und bereue es meinen verkauft zu haben.


----------



## crae (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich kauf mir zwar auch erst in nem Jahr ein Auto (fahr den Karren meiner Mudda^^), aber trotzdem mal in die Runde gefragt: Was kriegt man denn so für 15k , Laufleistung möglichst unter 70tkm, Ausstattung sollte halt auf jeden Fall elektrische Außenspiegel haben, Sportsitze wären gut, muss aber nicht sein, Heckantrieb wäre sehr gut und Design in Richtung BMW (1er coupe zb), nicht so bucklig wie ein Golf  ...Monatlich hab ich dann 400 Euro ca. für alle Umkosten, also alles was das Auto dann kosten wird. 

Soll VK versichert werden und Klasse 1/2 glaub ich, wenn ichs über meine Mutter anmelde. Oder bin ich dann schon Klasse 1, bin dann ja schon ein Jahr oder sogar ein wenig länger gefahren. Einfach mal um einen Eindruck zu bekommen.
Sowas vllt: BMW 118d Coupe Facelift,Klimatronik,Euro5,Garantie als Sportwagen/Coupé in Neuwied 

....oder sollte ich langsamer tun und mich woanders orientieren? Solange es kein Corsa wird, isses ja wurscht^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2014)

RWD bekommst du halt quasi nur noch bei BMW und Mercedes (und Import-Amerikanern). IMO wird das aber auch total überbewertet. Im Alltag merkst du es im besten Fall nicht und wenn doch dann eher weil du nicht durch den Schnee kommst.
Edit: CLK gibt es sogar 
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=200128464


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2014)

Man merkt RWD schon, auch im Alltag. Jedoch muss man dann schon dementsprechend fahren. Die Leute welche einem erzählen das man unbedingt RWD oder gar AWD haben muss erzählen das meistens weil sie es nicht besser wissen. Klar wenn man wirklich viel Leistung hat, ist RWD und AWD ein Vorteil (wobei ich AWD vorziehen würde). Aber da wir hier alle unter 300PS sind, bräuchte es niemand zwingend. FWD hat natürlich die höchste Schwäche was Traktion angeht, aber selbst bei 300PS ist das noch ohne Probleme machbar.


----------



## Captn (8. Oktober 2014)

Den einzigen Vorteil, den ich im Frontantrieb sehe, ist mMn das bessere Handhaben, wenn man mal im Schnee oder Matsch feststecken sollte.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2014)

Da gibt es noch einiges mehr, wie z.B. weniger Verlustleistung zwischen Motor und Antrieb. Sicherer zu Fahren für unerfahrene Leute (untersteuern ist leichter abzufangen als übersteuern).
Die Vorteile von RWD und AWD überwiegen aber, jedoch braucht man erstmal soviel Leistung um den Frontantrieb an die Grenzen zu bringen. Eigentlich hat man Traktionsprobleme wenn überhaupt eh nur bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten. Wenn die Kiste mal am rollen ist, braucht man schon sehr viel Leistung um Wheelspin zu bekommen (wenn es nicht gerade regnet oder sonstiges).


----------



## crae (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt mit dem Auto auch driften lernen (nicht auf der Straße, sondern auf Strecken!)...man kann zwar auch so Autos mieten, aber zum einen sind die teuer, zum anderen möchte ich ja die Fahrdynamik/Fahrphysik meines eigenen Autos kennen um dann, falls mir mal zb das Heck ausbrechen sollte, reagieren zu können. Findet auch auf Wasser statt, von daher ist der Verschleiß nahezu 0 und ich kann mir das leisten. 

Aber das möchte ich halt, müsste jetzt nicht unbedingt sein. Aber abgesehen davon, hab ich eben auch so gehört, dass Hinterradantrieb besser in Kurven geht. Und das dann mit einem relativ niedrigen Schwerpunkt, stell ich mir unter Fahrspaß vor. Mercedes ist ja noch mal ordentlich teurer als BMW, obwohl die auch nicht billig sind. Abgesehen davon wäre BMW schon nicht schlecht, allerdings hab ich da auch schon böse Dinge gehört (n43...).

Ich weiß nur nicht ob ich mir das wirklich leisten könnte. Gut mein Budget ist glaub ich für einen Fahranfänger echt gut, aber ob ich mit 400 Euro monatlich hinkomm, da mach ich mir die meisten Sorgen. Bei Reperaturen würde mir mit Sicherheit meine Mutter unter die Arme greifen, falls es zu teuer für mich wäre (egal welches Auto), aber bleibt ja noch Sprit, HU, TÜV, Reifen, Bremsen und der vermutlich größte Brocken: Versicherung.
Ansonsten würde ich denke ich Richtung Golf gehen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2014)

Du willst driften lernen und stellst dir einen 118d dafür als geeignet vor?


----------



## Dota2 (8. Oktober 2014)

dann kauf dir ein nissan 200 sx. da bist du deutlich unter deinen 15k und hast noch genug geld über für das zubehör das man zum driften braucht  

ein freund von mir macht das professionel und ich kann dir sagen mit dem verschleiß kann man sich das nicht "einfach mal so leisten" die reifen gehen trotz wasser sehr schnell kaputt und andere teile an dem auto versagen auch verfrüht (durch den fahrstil) 

angenommen du möchtest das ernsthaft betreiben brauchst du einen alltagswagen und eine kleine japanische schüssel auf die du einen turbo setzt, bei der es nicht schlimm ist wenn mal was kaputt geht. (könnte auch ein alter dreier oder so sein, driftking nl fahren ja auch viele dreier) 

sowas als hobby zu betreiben ist immer irgendwie problematisch weil das auto dadurch eben kaputt geht... ich hatte als quasi erstes auto einen rx-8 und bin ab und an mit gegangen und hab mich auch daran versucht... fazit: reifen am arsch, schlechtes gewissen und ganz viel gummi an der karosserie  

gruß


----------



## crae (8. Oktober 2014)

Hmm Hinterradantrieb und 140ps...ok die Leistung ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber sollte doch für Grundlagen reichen oder? Aber sag mir ruhig wieso es nicht geht, ich bin ja Anfänger. Lerne gerne dazu und lasse mich berichtigen. 

Vielleicht sollte ich das driften dann erstmal beiseite schieben und mich dann später darin versuchen und erstmal so ein vernünftiges Auto finden. Da sollte der 118d doch realistisch sein oder? Oder fall ich da mit meinem geringen Wissen schon wieder aufs Maul?^^ Habt nachsehen^^

mfg, crae


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir zwar auch erst in nem Jahr ein Auto (fahr den Karren meiner Mudda^^), aber trotzdem mal in die Runde gefragt: Was kriegt man denn so für 15k , Laufleistung möglichst unter 70tkm, Ausstattung sollte halt auf jeden Fall elektrische Außenspiegel haben, Sportsitze wären gut, muss aber nicht sein, Heckantrieb wäre sehr gut und Design in Richtung BMW (1er coupe zb), nicht so bucklig wie ein Golf  ...Monatlich hab ich dann 400 Euro ca. für alle Umkosten, also alles was das Auto dann kosten wird.
> 
> Soll VK versichert werden und Klasse 1/2 glaub ich, wenn ichs über meine Mutter anmelde. Oder bin ich dann schon Klasse 1, bin dann ja schon ein Jahr oder sogar ein wenig länger gefahren. Einfach mal um einen Eindruck zu bekommen.
> Sowas vllt: BMW 118d Coupe Facelift,Klimatronik,Euro5,Garantie als Sportwagen/Coupé in Neuwied
> ...



Der Hatch (E81/E87) gefällt dir nicht ?
Das QP hat den Nachteil, dass es verhältnismäßg teuer ist, deshalb ist es bei mir damals auch der Hatch geworden, da man dort mehr für's Geld bekommt.



Riverna schrieb:


> Du willst driften lernen und stellst dir einen 118d dafür als geeignet vor?


 
Ist problemlos mit dem 118d möglich, zumindest bei Nässe. Bei Trockenheit ist man als Laie ohne Übung sowieso komplett überfordert.



Dota2 schrieb:


> ein freund von mir macht das  professionel und ich kann dir sagen mit dem verschleiß kann man sich das  nicht "einfach mal so leisten" die reifen gehen trotz wasser sehr  schnell kaputt und andere teile an dem auto versagen auch verfrüht  (durch den fahrstil)



Bei Nässe ist der Verschleiß an Reifen und Fahrzeug gleich Null. 
Wenn ich mit dem Z4 auf dem Track unterwegs bin und es regnet, fahre ich locker 20-30Runden a 2,6KM jede Kurve quer mit einem Reifenverschleiß von nicht mal 1mm.

Die besagte Strecke:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdLkZtLGAT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Man merkt RWD schon, auch im Alltag. Jedoch muss man dann schon dementsprechend fahren. Die Leute welche einem erzählen das man unbedingt RWD oder gar AWD haben muss erzählen das meistens weil sie es nicht besser wissen. Klar wenn man wirklich viel Leistung hat, ist RWD und AWD ein Vorteil (wobei ich AWD vorziehen würde). Aber da wir hier alle unter 300PS sind, bräuchte es niemand zwingend. FWD hat natürlich die höchste Schwäche was Traktion angeht, aber selbst bei 300PS ist das noch ohne Probleme machbar.


 
hab ja ü. 300 pesen auf der Vorderachse, hab da auch kein Problem mit. Ich bin keine 18 mehr und muss mir nicht meine Reifen schrotten beim "driften"
Und alle die Schreien "öhh mit 300 ps FWD is blödsin, bekommt man garnet auf die Straße" ham selber noch nie 300ps gefahren auf Front. 
oder mit 80€ japsen reifen.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Oktober 2014)

Du meintest wohl mit Driften das Fahrzeug kontrolliert ausbrechen zu lassen und wieder einzufangen bzw. in dem Falle zu driften, sehe ich das richtig? Falls du das meinst genügt ein 118d + Regen dafür, King ist der lebende Beweis  Bei Trockenheit würde man da zwar nicht weit kommen aber man sollte sowas auch im Nassen lernen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Wo ich dich gerade erwische Bad was hälst du von einem A4 B5 Avant 2.6 ? Ein Kumpel will sich einen kaufen


 Als Quattro ist der ganz ok. Der Motor ist jetzt kein spritziges Leistungswunder aber nicht untermotorisiert. Verbrauch ist noch ok. Muss man schaun was man für einen bekommt und in welchem Zustand der ist. Der hat ja schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, da können schon mal ein paar Reparaturen notwendig werden.
...achso Zahnriemen ist die Hölle bei der Kiste... 



crae schrieb:


> Hmm Hinterradantrieb und 140ps...ok die Leistung ist  jetzt nicht die Welt, aber sollte doch für Grundlagen reichen oder?  Aber sag mir ruhig wieso es nicht geht, ich bin ja Anfänger. Lerne gerne  dazu und lasse mich berichtigen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich das  driften dann erstmal beiseite schieben und mich dann später darin  versuchen und erstmal so ein vernünftiges Auto finden. Da sollte der  118d doch realistisch sein oder? Oder fall ich da mit meinem geringen  Wissen schon wieder aufs Maul?^^ Habt nachsehen^^
> 
> mfg, crae


 Driften mit 400€ im Monat? Dann gibst du aber nur für das Driften die 400€ jeden Monat aus.  Selbst bei Nässe gehen die Reifen kaputt und die Bremse ist extrem schnell weg. Außerdem würde ich nie in einem so schwachen Auto driften lernen. Je weniger Leistung man hat, desto schwieriger ist es. Klar kann man einen alten 120PS Daimler auch bei Trockheit quer bekommen aber der Drift ist dann extrem instabil und man kann ihn nicht halten. Mit AWD bis 250PS ist es nicht mal im Nassen möglich quer zu fahren. 



Brez$$z schrieb:


> hab ja ü. 300 pesen auf der Vorderachse, hab da  auch kein Problem mit. Ich bin keine 18 mehr und muss mir nicht meine  Reifen schrotten beim "driften"
> Und alle die Schreien "öhh mit 300 ps  FWD is blödsin, bekommt man garnet auf die Straße" ham selber noch nie  300ps gefahren auf Front.
> oder mit 80€ japsen reifen.


 Du fährst wohl nicht all zu oft um Kurven, sonst würdest du merken das bei 300 PS und FWD die meiste Kraft in schwarze Streifen umgewandelt wird und nicht in Vortrieb. Selbst mit 150PS und 225er Reifen radiert man ohne Sperre in einer Kurve locker bis 100.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist problemlos mit dem 118d möglich, zumindest bei Nässe. Bei Trockenheit ist man als Laie ohne Übung sowieso komplett überfordert.


 
Klar es geht auch mit einem MX5 der nur 115PS hat und das sogar bei Trockenheit. Dafür muss man die Karre aber in Kurven schmeißen... das geht dermassen auf die Substanz. Aber ein Diesel ist fürs Driften sowieso ungeeignet, wer etwas anderes behauptet kann gerne mal in der IDS nach einem Traktor suchen. Alleine die Charakteristik eines Diesels entspricht so überhaupt nicht dem Anforderungsprofil eines guten Driftmotors. Das beste zum Driften ist und bleibt ein Leistungsstarker Saugmotor. Damit lässt es sich am besten Driften... nicht ohne Grund sind die BMW Saugmotoren da so beliebt. 



Brez$$z schrieb:


> hab ja ü. 300 pesen auf der Vorderachse, hab da auch kein Problem mit. Ich bin keine 18 mehr und muss mir nicht meine Reifen schrotten beim "driften"
> Und alle die Schreien "öhh mit 300 ps FWD is blödsin, bekommt man garnet auf die Straße" ham selber noch nie 300ps gefahren auf Front.
> oder mit 80€ japsen reifen.



Seh ich genau so, bin selbst schon einen Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo mit 330PS (Diagramm vorhanden) gefahren und das ging auch sehr gut. Glaub sogar die Karre hatte 380PS, aber kann dafür nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen. Das ist schon 8 Jahre her. Bei meinem letzten Setup hatte ich nur 200PS bei 1.1T Gewicht und kam damit auch hervorragend klar und hatte immer ausreichend Traktion.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klar es geht auch mit einem MX5 der nur 115PS hat und das sogar bei Trockenheit. Dafür muss man die Karre aber in Kurven schmeißen... das geht dermassen auf die Substanz. Aber ein Diesel ist fürs Driften sowieso ungeeignet, wer etwas anderes behauptet kann gerne mal in der IDS nach einem Traktor suchen. Alleine die Charakteristik eines Diesels entspricht so überhaupt nicht dem Anforderungsprofil eines guten Driftmotors. Das beste zum Driften ist und bleibt ein Leistungsstarker Saugmotor. Damit lässt es sich am besten Driften... nicht ohne Grund sind die BMW Saugmotoren da so beliebt.


 
Das stimmt, allerdings sind die BMW Diesel nicht vergleichbar mit den Dieseln anderer Hersteller. 
Die BMW Diesel funktionieren deutlich besser über das gesamte Drehzahlband und ziehen sauber von 1300 1/min bis 4500 1/min durch


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt, allerdings sind die BMW Diesel nicht vergleichbar mit den Dieseln anderer Hersteller. Die BMW Diesel funktionieren deutlich besser über das gesamte Drehzahlband


 Oh Oh Oh  Jetzt wirds aber arg Motortalk lastig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Oh Oh Oh  Jetzt wirds aber arg Motortalk lastig.


 
Ist aber so.
Wenn ich den CR Diesel (2.0 TDI 140PS) von einem Bekannten aus dem Golf 6 fahre, geht der obenraus deutlich schlechter und hat diese typische Drehmomentwelle bei ~2500 1/min.


----------



## winner961 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ach Bad er ist glaub ich Baujahr 1998. und kein Quattro  und hat 100tkm runter


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist aber so.
> Wenn ich den CR Diesel (2.0 TDI 140PS) von einem Bekannten aus dem Golf 6 fahre, geht der obenraus deutlich schlechter und hat diese typische Drehmomentwelle bei ~2500 1/min.


 Jeder Motor verhält sich ein wenig anders, sonst könnten ja auch alle den gleichen einbauen.  Nur das BMW Diesel die "ultimativen" Diesel sein sollten... Die sind eher ein wenig auf sportlichkeit abgestimmt aber so viel Unterschied ist da dann auch nicht. Man kann nicht sagen das BMW Diesel die ultimativen Driftmaschinen und Trackday Motoren sind. Die kochen(oder fahren) auch nur mit Heizöl. 



winner961 schrieb:


> Ach Bad er ist glaub ich Baujahr 1998. und kein Quattro  und hat 100tkm runter


 Kein Quattro ist... ...naja man muss es mögen.  So ein dicker Motor da vorn drin und dann mit FWD ist nicht so der burner zu fahren. Wenn er nen sehr ruhiger Fahrer ist, dann gefällt es ihm vielleicht. 100tkm ist zwar nicht "so" viel aber er ist halt von 1998. Allein wegen des Alters sind dann halt Sachen aus Gummi wie Schläuche und Fahrwerksgelenke mal fällig.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt, allerdings sind die BMW Diesel nicht vergleichbar mit den Dieseln anderer Hersteller.
> Die BMW Diesel funktionieren deutlich besser über das gesamte Drehzahlband und ziehen sauber von 1300 1/min bis 4500 1/min durch


 
Das mag sein, trotzdem ist ein Diesel für sowas nicht bedingt geeignet. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das er das auf Dauer mitmacht. Diesel gehört auf das Feld und nicht auf die Rennstrecke.


----------



## Brez$$z (8. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst wohl nicht all zu oft um Kurven, sonst würdest du merken das bei 300 PS und FWD die meiste Kraft in schwarze Streifen umgewandelt wird und nicht in Vortrieb. Selbst mit 150PS und 225er Reifen radiert man ohne Sperre in einer Kurve locker bis 100.


 
heißt noch lang nicht das es Zwingend ist bei 300ps Heck oder Allrad brauchst, das Front nicht das beste ist für z.b am Ring fahren sollte klar sein.
Ich wollte nur sagen das es nicht so ist wie es einige immer behaupten, das man bei 300 ps auf der Vorderachse nur noch am Radieren ist. 

Hab 1 Monat 215er Billig reifen drauf gehabt, ja mit dennen konnt ich locker im 3ten durchdrehen lassen.


----------



## winner961 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bad genau da hab ich ihm auch gesagt aber ich kann Auto blablabla. Und ruhiger Fahrer Pustekuchen, der rast mal mit 130 in die Ortschaft. Also eher nicht. Anscheinend hat der Verkäufer alles gemacht und will nur 3000€ dafür. Ich hab ja gesagt er soll nach nem 1.8T suchen. Aber ich hab mich ja nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt nach seiner Aussage


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das mag sein, trotzdem ist ein Diesel für sowas nicht bedingt geeignet. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das er das auf Dauer mitmacht. Diesel gehört auf das Feld und nicht auf die Rennstrecke.


 
Aus welchem Grund sollte er das nicht dauerhaft mitmachen  ?
Ich kenne mehrere die mit einem 120d und 123d (204PS 400NM aus 2l, Drehzahlen bis 5000 1/min) Slalom und Rundstrecke fahren ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Und das Ganze auch mit geändertem Fahrwerk und Reifen (Semis u. -3,5Grad Sturz)

NoS http://youtu.be/PUGmpPfWsyM
Slalom http://youtu.be/AdXG5ccPOXM


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> heißt noch lang nicht das es Zwingend ist bei 300ps Heck oder Allrad brauchst, das Front nicht das beste ist für z.b am Ring fahren sollte klar sein.
> Ich wollte nur sagen das es nicht so ist wie es einige immer behaupten, das man bei 300 ps auf der Vorderachse nur noch am Radieren ist.
> 
> Hab 1 Monat 215er Billig reifen drauf gehabt, ja mit dennen konnt ich locker im 3ten durchdrehen lassen.


 Zwingend sicher nicht, das ist klar. Der "Ottonormalfahrer" wird damit sicher sehr gut auskommen. Ein Sportfahrer wird aber schnell feststellen, dass es nicht so prickelnt ist. Aufm Ring ist das aber nicht so schlimm wie auf der normalen Straße, weil dort wesendlich mehr Grip ist.(außer wenn es nass ist)

Meiner Meinung nach macht es auch nicht so viel Spaß immer schiebend durch die Kurven zu fahren. Ein RWD oder AWD Fahrzeug kann man wunderbar über das Gas lenken und damit spielen. Ein FWD Fahrzeug mit so viel Leistung kann man höchstens am Kurveneingang total überfahren, damit er sich kurz quer stellt und dann zieht man wieder grade. Der Fahrspaß bleibt da schon auf der Strecke.

Es ist halt immer die Frage wie gut man fahren kann. Je weniger man fahren kann, umso mehr macht ein Fronttriebler mit ordendlich Leistung spaß. Ist sehr leicht zu fahren, man fühlt sich sicher und man ist schnell unterwegs ohne im "unwohlbereich" zu fahren. Beim RWD braucht man schon eine ganze Portion mehr Fahrkönnen. Da muss man um flott unterwegs zu sein auch mal ein wenig das Heck pendeln lassen, ohne gleich Angstschweiß zu bekommen. AWD ist eine Sache für sich. Entweder man liebt es oder nicht. Ist ein sicheres Fahren aber wenn man es provoziert teilweise sehr zickig und man muss eine schnelle Hand am Lenkrad haben.




winner961 schrieb:


> Bad genau da hab ich ihm auch gesagt aber ich  kann Auto blablabla. Und ruhiger Fahrer Pustekuchen, der rast mal mit  130 in die Ortschaft. Also eher nicht. Anscheinend hat der Verkäufer  alles gemacht und will nur 3000€ dafür. Ich hab ja gesagt er soll nach  nem 1.8T suchen. Aber ich hab mich ja nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt nach  seiner Aussage


 Alles gemacht und nur 3000€?  Vorsicht.  Zahnriemen machen lassen ist man immer locker bei 1000-1500€ wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Da muss nämlich alles vor weg.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte er das nicht dauerhaft mitmachen  ?
> Ich  kenne mehrere die mit einem 120d und 123d (204PS 400NM aus 2l,  Drehzahlen bis 5000 1/min) Slalom und Rundstrecke fahren ohne  irgendwelche Probleme. Und das Ganze auch mit geändertem Fahrwerk und  Reifen (Semis u. -3,5Grad Sturz)


 Dem Motor sollte das auch nix machen egal ob Diesel oder Benziner. Solange man sich nicht verschaltet schadet dem das nicht. Auf der Autobahn werden Diesel als Vertreterwagen ja auch tausende Kilometer Vollgas bei Höchstdrehzahl gefahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## winner961 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bad bei dem hab ich das aufgegeben. Ich denke auch das da irgendwas nicht stimmt, weil er angeblich auch Vollaustattung hat.
Mal sehen ob er ihn gekauft hat , er war die letzten  Tage nicht in der Schule.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

Kannst ihn ja auslachen, wenn er sich nen totalen Totalschaden gekauft hat.  Vielleicht klemmt er die Kiste ja auch schon mit der Roten Nummer mit 150 gegen eine Laterne.


----------



## winner961 (8. Oktober 2014)

Glaub mir ich trau ihm das zu. Der hätte vor einem knappen Jahr von seinen Eltern einen C180 erste bauchrede nach dem 190E bekommen, der alles gemacht hätte und davor rundum neue Scheiben und Beläge bekam, nach einem Jahr und 10tkm sind die an der Verschleißgrenze. Da kannst du dir denken wie der fährt.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Oktober 2014)

Es geht doch: BMW E87 118D Drift Kreisverkehr ( How to Drift ) …: http://youtu.be/NN64GWaExUY


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Es geht doch: BMW E87 118D Drift Kreisverkehr ( How to Drift ) …: BMW E87 118D Drift Kreisverkehr ( How to Drift ) HD - YouTube


 
Hehe, meine erste Anlaufstelle, wenn ich mal wieder ein oder zwei Runden quer fahren möchte. Fahre da bei Gelegenheit ab und zu mal quer durch, solange dort fast kein Verkehr ist.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hehe, meine erste Anlaufstelle, wenn ich mal wieder ein oder zwei Runden quer fahren möchte. Fahre da bei Gelegenheit ab und zu mal quer durch, solange dort fast kein Verkehr ist.



War es da eig. Feucht auf der Straße?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> War es da eig. Feucht auf der Straße?


 Ja, sonst wär das mit nem 118d schon ein wenig schwierig.


----------



## winner961 (8. Oktober 2014)

Das beste war eh beim letzte n Tuningtreffen vor der Winterpause kommt die Polizei zu uns her, neben mir standen noch ein Freund und ne Freundlin mit ihren Abarths, und der Polizist fragt uns wer den da gerade gedriftet ist und mein Kumpel rutscht ein Stück zur  Seite und zeigt ihm den Aufkleber mit FWD No Drift  und wir drei lachen uns nur ein Brett weg und der Polizist ist vollkommen verdattert abgezogen  ach das war noch das schöne am P7 :'( schade das es dass nicht mehr gibt :'(


----------



## dsdenni (8. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, sonst wär das mit nem 118d schon ein wenig schwierig.



Der Motor drückt doch 300NM ab. Sollte das nicht auch für ne trockene Straße reichen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

Nein.  Und Motordrehmoment sagt nichts darüber aus ob er genug Dampf hat die Traktion der Räder zu brechen.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Der Motor drückt doch 300NM ab. Sollte das nicht auch für ne trockene Straße reichen?



Immer das alte Spiel, da wird Moment mit Leistung verwechselt... 

Man spricht nicht umsonst vom Leistungsübersteuern und nicht vom Momentübersteuern! Entscheidend ist das Radmoment und nicht das Motormoment! Dieses hängt von der Leistung und der Geschwindigkeit ab, nicht vom Motormoment, immerhin ist da ja noch ein Getriebe und ne Achse dazwischen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> War es da eig. Feucht auf der Straße?


 
Minimal. Geht aber auch bei Trockenheit, selbst mit den 225er Reifen.
Solange der Radius einer Kurve nicht zu groß ist, klappt das alles, auch mit noch weniger Leistung.


----------



## XE85 (9. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber ein Diesel ist fürs Driften sowieso ungeeignet, wer etwas anderes behauptet ...



SIZE MATTERS 2 - Mike Ryan's Pikes Peak Castrol Oil Freightliner Race Truck - YouTube
Legendary Diesel Mercedes W123 + SCANIA turbine @ Eastern European Drift Championship - YouTube



Riverna schrieb:


> Das mag sein, trotzdem ist ein Diesel für sowas  nicht bedingt geeignet. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das er das auf  Dauer mitmacht. Diesel gehört auf das Feld und nicht auf die  Rennstrecke.


 
Kann es sein das deine Ansichten diesbezüglich etwas veraltet sind? Audi, Le Mans ....


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das Reglement in der Langstreckenmeisterschaft nicht die Effizienz belohnen würde, es käme nie jemand auf die Idee, mit Diesel Rennen zu fahren. Es sei denn, bei den Trucks.


----------



## killer196 (9. Oktober 2014)

Jemand meinungen zu dem hier?

Civic EK9 Type R Facelift Style in Taffeta Wei (EJ9) - Forum: Automarkt

steht bei mir quasi in der nähe und würde mich nach ein paar pn auch "nur" 3k kosten.


----------



## sav (9. Oktober 2014)

Das Auto wäre mir persönlich viel zu verbastelt, außerdem müsstest du noch die Felgen und das Gewinde eintragen lassen.


----------



## fatlace (9. Oktober 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Jemand meinungen zu dem hier?
> 
> Civic EK9 Type R Facelift Style in Taffeta Wei (EJ9) - Forum: Automarkt
> 
> steht bei mir quasi in der nähe und würde mich nach ein paar pn auch "nur" 3k kosten.


 
Ansich schönes auto, aber bei den felgen muss man aufpassen, da die noch nicht eingetragen sind.
Die älteren rotas haben kein gutachten, dass muss man dann bei rota kaufen was nich ganz billig ist.
bei den neu eingeschweißten blechen muss man auch aufpassen, wen das nicht gut gemacht ist rostet es da nach 1-2jahren wieder.
Rückleuchten sind so auch nicht erlaubt
Ich würd mir niemals ein fertiges auto kaufen, man weiß nie wie die anderen gearbeitet haben, wie viel pfusch dabei ist ect.
verbastelt ist der aber nicht, die lippe ist OEM und nicht billig, beim grill muss man beim kauf drauf achten ob der 2teilig ist, wen ja dann ist er OEM. die 1teiligen sind günstiger nachbauschrott


----------



## raceandsound (9. Oktober 2014)

@dekay55 (und all die anderen BMW Wahnsinnigen...fatlace, Beam39, KinG,....)

viel aus der Zeit wo ///M noch ///Motorsport war und nicht ///Marketing...:

ADRENALIN - OFFICIAL TRAILER on Vimeo

Ist ein Trailer und sollte ab November zu erwerben sein (Film).


----------



## fatlace (9. Oktober 2014)

Gestern auch den Trailer gesehen.
Wie unglaublich geil die DTM damals war
kennt vielleicht einer ne seite wo man sich die ganzen alten rennen angucken kann oder kaufen kann?


----------



## raceandsound (9. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dtm+1990

http://www.raceland.de/websale7/TOU...p1}{md5/d645043356d596070048fd8b425f1ee4/md5}


----------



## dsdenni (9. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Immer das alte Spiel, da wird Moment mit Leistung verwechselt...
> 
> Man spricht nicht umsonst vom Leistungsübersteuern und nicht vom Momentübersteuern! Entscheidend ist das Radmoment und nicht das Motormoment! Dieses hängt von der Leistung und der Geschwindigkeit ab, nicht vom Motormoment, immerhin ist da ja noch ein Getriebe und ne Achse dazwischen.


 
Tut mir Leid  Ich sag nix mehr..   
Danke für die Aufklärung. Dachte immer das Drehmoment auch ein wichtiger Faktor ist


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das deine Ansichten diesbezüglich etwas veraltet sind? Audi, Le Mans ....



Beim Driften bist du deutlich öfters am oder im roten Bereich. Ich kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen das ein Diesel das genau so leicht wegsteckt wie ein Benziner. Aber ich weiß es nicht genau, darum schriebe ich auch "kann ich mir nicht vorstellen" und hab es nicht als Tatsache hingestellt  

Klar gibt es auch Diesel Kisten beim Driften, letztes Jahr war z.B. ein Jetta I mit irgend einem Diesel Motor da. Der fuhr auch sehr gut, jedoch kann man solche Autos wohl kaum mit einem 0815 Diesel aus einem BMW vergleichen. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Welten. Machbar ist es sicherlich schon, ein Benziner (am besten Sauger) ist jedoch deutlich besser geeignet.



killer196 schrieb:


> Jemand meinungen zu dem hier?
> 
> Civic EK9 Type R Facelift Style in Taffeta Wei (EJ9) - Forum: Automarkt
> 
> steht bei mir quasi in der nähe und würde mich nach ein paar pn auch "nur" 3k kosten.


 
Hab den schon ein paar mal gesehen, sieht so auf der AB wenn er hinter oder vor einem fährt gut aus. Er stand glaub ich auch mal beim Treffen dabei, hab ihn aber nie so ganz genau angesehen. Der Gesamteindruck war aber immer gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn das Reglement in der Langstreckenmeisterschaft nicht die Effizienz belohnen würde, es käme nie jemand auf die Idee, mit Diesel Rennen zu fahren. Es sei denn, bei den Trucks.


 
Da war BMW '98 schon anderer Meinung 


> Bereits 1998 zeigte BMW, welche Vorteile die Diesel-Technologie mit sich bringt. Mit einem BMW 320d gewannen Hans-Joachim Stuck, Christian Menzel und Co. das legendäre 24-Stunden-Rennen auf der Nürburgring Nordschleife. Die Nordschleife gilt als härteste Rennstrecke der Welt und dient allen großen Herstellern als Referenz für die Fahrzeugentwicklung. Was die Nordschleife überlebt, das überlebt auch ein normales Fahrzeugleben.



Quelle: Dieseltechnologie im Motorsport - Mehr Motorsport - Motorsport-Magazin.com

Das hat sich der 'Diesel Papst' auch noch erwähnt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qxdswg778-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## crae (9. Oktober 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes, rein aus Interesse gefragt. Kann dann ein Tesla S oder ein i8 driften. ..." vorteilhafte Drehmoment- und Leistungscharakteristik des Elektromotors" -wikipedia. Müsste dann doch eigentlich ganz gut gehen, auch wenn Elektromotoren natürlich nichts für Puristen sind und auch ne Randerscheinung.


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Jemand meinungen zu dem hier?
> 
> Civic EK9 Type R Facelift Style in Taffeta Wei (EJ9) - Forum: Automarkt
> 
> steht bei mir quasi in der nähe und würde mich nach ein paar pn auch "nur" 3k kosten.



Felgen und Fahrwerk nicht eingetragen? Warum verkauft der wohl. Ich tippe mal drauf das der TüV selbige nicht einträgt und der Verkäufer das schon beim TüV herausgefunden hat.


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2014)

Das hat nichts zu heißen. Ich bin früher auch mit nicht eingetragenen Sachen rumgefahren, obwohl ich sie ohne Probleme eingetragen bekommen hätte. Erst seit ich beruflich damit zu tun habe, sehe ich die Notwendigkeit dafür. Das D2 Fahrwerk bekommt man ohne Probleme eingetragen und die Rotas ebenfalls. Daran wird es zu 100% nicht liegen.



crae schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, rein aus Interesse gefragt. Kann dann ein Tesla S oder ein i8 driften. ..." vorteilhafte Drehmoment- und Leistungscharakteristik des Elektromotors" -wikipedia. Müsste dann doch eigentlich ganz gut gehen, auch wenn Elektromotoren natürlich nichts für Puristen sind und auch ne Randerscheinung.



Grundsätzlich müsste es gut gehen.


----------



## killer196 (9. Oktober 2014)

Um das fahrwerk mach ich mir keine sorgen. Felgen ehe auch nicht. Die rückleuchten müsste ich tauschen


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du dir den Wagen anschaust sag bescheid, dann komm ich vorbei und helf dir dabei


----------



## killer196 (9. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den Wagen anschaust sag bescheid, dann komm ich vorbei und helf dir dabei



Gern  wenn er antwortet, dieses Wochenende.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beim Driften bist du deutlich öfters am oder im roten Bereich. Ich kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen das ein Diesel das genau so leicht wegsteckt wie ein Benziner. Aber ich weiß es nicht genau, darum schriebe ich auch "kann ich mir nicht vorstellen" und hab es nicht als Tatsache hingestellt


 
Dem Diesel macht das Laufen im Begrenzer nix aus. Die Belastung ist da eher gering, im Vergleich zu der Drehzahl bei maximalem Drehmoment.
Als Beispiel: Der 123d läuft bei Vmax im Begrenzer.


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2014)

Der Mazda läuft nach dem Motorswap auch bei VMax in den Begrenzer, gut ist das für den Motor da aber auch nicht. Wobei wir hier auch fast von doppelt soviel Umdrehungen reden wie bei dem Diesel.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. Oktober 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, rein aus Interesse gefragt. Kann dann ein Tesla S oder ein i8 driften. ..." vorteilhafte Drehmoment- und Leistungscharakteristik des Elektromotors" -wikipedia. Müsste dann doch eigentlich ganz gut gehen, auch wenn Elektromotoren natürlich nichts für Puristen sind und auch ne Randerscheinung.


 
Japp, geht.

Du musst nur die Elektronik umgehen, die die Motorsteuerung bei Traktionsverlust begrenzt.
i8 und Tesla hab ich jetzt noch nicht gesehen, aber mein Onkel (KFZ-Meister in der Innung) hatte einen e-UP da bei dem das demonstrationsweise deaktiviert wurde und selbst da geht es


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Mazda läuft nach dem Motorswap auch bei VMax in den Begrenzer, gut ist das für den Motor da aber auch nicht. Wobei wir hier auch fast von doppelt soviel Umdrehungen reden wie bei dem Diesel.


 
Da es ein Serienmotor beim 123d ist, muss der das auch aushalten und er hält das auch aus.
Ansonsten hätten sich die Ingeneure ja was anderes einfallen lassen, z.B. eine etwas längere Übersetzung 

@ crae
Driften müsste mit einem Tesla funktionieren. 
Burnouts funktionieren ganz sicher: Burnout Brothers: 2013 Tesla Model S P85 vs 1968 Pontiac Firebird 400 Convertible - YouTube


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Werkstatt, wo ich war, hat mir kein Longlife-Öl reingemacht, obwohl ich Longlife wollte. Die sagen mir, ich könnte damit 2 Jahre fahren, während BMW angibt, dass ich damit nur ein Jahr lang fahren darf. Darf ich denn nun 2 Jahre damit fahren oder nur ein Jahr? Ist das alles Verkaufsstrategie, um mir teureres Longlife-Öl zu verkaufen, oder hat BMW Recht?

Auto ist ein E46 325 Ci Bj 2002...


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Werkstatt, wo ich war, hat mir kein Longlife-Öl reingemacht, obwohl ich Longlife wollte. Die sagen mir, ich könnte damit 2 Jahre fahren, während BMW angibt, dass ich damit nur ein Jahr lang fahren darf. Darf ich denn nun 2 Jahre damit fahren oder nur ein Jahr? Ist das alles Verkaufsstrategie, um mir teureres Longlife-Öl zu verkaufen, oder hat BMW Recht?
> 
> Auto ist ein E46 325 Ci Bj 2002...


Ich würde mir das schriftlich geben lassen, wenns sie dann rumzicken weist dus ja und sonst kannst du wenn iwas ist ja sagen.


----------



## crae (9. Oktober 2014)

Jo beim Tesla S hab ichs auch schon gehört, i8 noch nicht...glaub ich aber ehrlich gesagt schon, der Motor eignet sich dafür.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da war BMW '98 schon anderer Meinung
> 
> Quelle: Dieseltechnologie im Motorsport - Mehr Motorsport - Motorsport-Magazin.com
> 
> ...



Und das war kein Langstreckenrennen oder wie?

Lediglich in der WTCC ist Seat mal erfolgreich mit Dieselmotoren Sprintrennen gefahren.


----------



## Exception (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde auf BMW vertrauen.  Allgemein ist es aber besser für den Motor, kein Longlife Öl zu verwenden und lieber jährlich zu wechseln.

Zum Diesel, der Dieselmotor drosselt sich über die Einspritzmenge. Wenn die laut Kennfeld erreicht ist, wird der Sprit abgestellt, so kann er nicht überdrehen. Beim Benziner würde das Gemisch zu mager und dadurch heißer verbrennen, er könnte aber überdrehen.  Daher braucht der einen Begrenzer.


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, wenn BMW schon sagt, dass man mit Longlife-Öl 2 Jahre lang fahren kann... Andererseits... Wenn das Auto nicht kaputtgeht, kauft man ja kein neues... Würde mich in dieser Welt auch nicht mehr wundern, wenn die wollen, dass die Autos kaputtgehen xD Aber mal im Ernst, wenn ich nur 4000 km im Jahr fahre, sind 100 Euro pro Jahr für den Ölwechsel doch etwas viel... Da sollte auch ein Wechsel alle 2 Jahre reichen, aber halt mit Longlife-Öl...


----------



## raceandsound (9. Oktober 2014)

Yep mit dem i8 kann man driften.
Erst vor kurzem auf einer Autoshow gesehen und war zugleich über den Klang des Motors erstaunt, doch eher mehr Staubsauger-Klang erwartet!
Des Ding geht richtig gut!
Bin schon auf den i9 gespannt, soll doch noch einen ordentlichen Happen mehr Leistung haben.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn BMW schon sagt, dass man mit Longlife-Öl 2 Jahre lang fahren kann... Andererseits... Wenn das Auto nicht kaputtgeht, kauft man ja kein neues... Würde mich in dieser Welt auch nicht mehr wundern, wenn die wollen, dass die Autos kaputtgehen xD Aber mal im Ernst, wenn ich nur 4000 km im Jahr fahre, sind 100 Euro pro Jahr für den Ölwechsel doch etwas viel... Da sollte auch ein Wechsel alle 2 Jahre reichen, aber halt mit Longlife-Öl...


 
Ich wechsele drei bis vier Mal im Jahr (alle 10k km)... Da kommt dann in meinem Fall Marken 5W30 rein (kein Baumarktgesöff) plus Ölfilter neu und gut... Laut VW sollte alle 15k-20k (weiß ich gerade nicht genau) Ölwechsel gemacht werden. Nur das bei 10k km schon langsam die Hydrostößel "hörbar" werden bei kaltem Motor schient denen egal zu sein .


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Kilometergrenze erreiche ich nie... Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal eine andere Werkstatt suchen, die mir das Öl reinmacht, das ich will, und mir nicht sagt, ich könne mit dem normalen Öl 2 Jahre fahren, obwohl das nicht stimmt...


----------



## crae (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja mitm Ölwechsel muss man vorsichtig sein, die Mutter meines besten Kumpels hat zu lang gewartet und es war ihr zu teuer, weil sie zuvor schon in der Werkstatt war oder weiß der Geier worauf die hinaus wollte. Letztendlich hat der Motor einen Treffer bekommen und jetzt muss wesentlich öfter ein Ölwechsel gemacht werden und das ganze rattert wie ein Diesel. 

Aber wow drei bis vier mal, du bist viel unterwegs^^


----------



## Beam39 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin gestern den i3 und somit zum ersten Mal ein Elektrofahrzeug gefahren und muss sagen, es ist geil! Es war zwar "nur" nen i3, aber das war ein total neues Fahrerlebnis, wirklich klasse. Anfangs habe ich Elektrofahrzeuge verachtet, jetzt aber sind sie mir lieber als Downsize-Motoren


----------



## -sori- (9. Oktober 2014)

War auch mal hinten drin. Vorallem der Wendekreis ist erstaunlich klein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Ich würde auf BMW vertrauen.  Allgemein ist es aber besser für den Motor, kein Longlife Öl zu verwenden und lieber jährlich zu wechseln.
> 
> Zum Diesel, der Dieselmotor drosselt sich über die Einspritzmenge. Wenn die laut Kennfeld erreicht ist, wird der Sprit abgestellt, so kann er nicht überdrehen. Beim Benziner würde das Gemisch zu mager und dadurch heißer verbrennen, er könnte aber überdrehen.  Daher braucht der einen Begrenzer.


 
Bevor das Gemisch beim Benziner zu Mager wird, fliegt einem der Motor wegen der mechanischen Belastung um die Ohren.


----------



## crae (9. Oktober 2014)

Leute mal ne Frage. Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als würde mein Wagen oder besser gesagt der meiner Mutter (Vaneo 1.6 BJ 2002...ich weiß ihr braucht nichts dazu sagen^^) beim Fahren immer so leicht nach links und rechts schlenkern oder hüpfen....lässt sich schwer beschreiben. Klar ist der Boden nicht eben usw. aber das kommt mir doch Arg seltsam vor. Man merkt es bei ca 30kmh eher dezent, vorallem auf der Autobahn, wo man nur gerade aus fährt merkt man das man immer wieder korrigieren muss. Wartung war auch erst vor einer Woche und es wurde nichts beanstandet, da war es mir aber noch nicht aufgefallen...kann aber auch sein das ich es einfach noch nicht bemerkt hatte....wie gesagt merkt man erst richtig auf der AB. 
Vom fahren her ist es ja auch egal, aber wenn mit 150 ne Achse ausbricht oder was auch immer isses nicht so lustig. Sollt ich das anschauen lassen oder is das normal bei so alten, druchgenudelten Autos.

mfg, crae


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2014)

Vaneo... Heute wurde der neue Vito vorgestellt, das ist doch DER Grund einen zu holen! 

Schlenkern und hüpfen ist aber nen gewaltiger Unterschied. Macht er beides? Räder mal nachgezogen? War der zum Service bei Daimler?


----------



## crae (9. Oktober 2014)

Puh ja das lässt sich echt schwer beschreiben. Bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit lässt es sich schlecht differenzieren, generell, weill ja die Fahrbahn uneben ist, da ist etwas hüpfen ja normal, aber schlenkern tut er auf jeden Fall. Hab grad meinen Kumpel noch gefragt, er meinte kein Holpern/Hüfpen bemerkt zu haben, auch nur ja schlenken...außer wenn ich mal wieder etwas unsauber schalte haha^^
Wartung ist doch normalerweise bei Mercedes, müsste auch dort gewesen sein. Da muss ich aber sicher meine Mutter morgen fragen.

Ich muss halt morgen und übermorgen damit auf die Autobahn, nicht sehr lange, so für ne Stunde jeweils. Ich mein wenn die bei der Wartung nix sagen...Macht übrigens unfassbare 170kmh mit das gute Stück  ...ganz gemütlich an nem Audi TT Coupe vorbeigezogen hehe. Wieso haben sich meine Eltern bloß diesen Rostkübel zugelegt haha^^

mfg, crae


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2014)

Ansonsten mal nach den Lagern der hinteren Längslenker an Rahmen gucken. Die schlagen mit der Zeit schonmal aus.


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da es ein Serienmotor beim 123d ist, muss der das auch aushalten und er hält das auch aus.
> Ansonsten hätten sich die Ingeneure ja was anderes einfallen lassen, z.B. eine etwas längere Übersetzung


 
Dann haben sich die Ingeneure bei Mazda 199x nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Der K8 V6 (133PS, 1.8L) ist nämlich nicht VMax stabil, die gehen reihenweise flöten. Klar kein Wunder bei fast 8ooo Umdrehungen. 
Im Probe hatte der gleiche Motor nur mit etwas mehr Leistung und Hubraum (das ist der den ich nun in den Mazda geschmissen habe) ein deutlich längeres Getriebe. Da meine Freundin aber eh selten bis nie über 200km/h fährt, ist das kurze Getriebe gar nicht so schlecht. Dadurch zieht das Teil gleich mal so wie mit den langen Getriebe bei ~ 200PS. 

Wenigstens habe ich heute endlich mal Zeit gefunden, die Kiste auf eine vertägliche Höhe zu schrauben. Ich muss schon sagen... für ein Mädchen Auto ganz cool. "Dicker" Motor, ziemlich tief und schön Laut. Passt aber irgendwie gar nicht zu meiner Verlobten... ihr Sunny erfüllt da eher das Klischee einer Studentin in der Richtung Soziale Arbeit


----------



## crae (10. Oktober 2014)

So heute bei Mercedes gewesen. Der Meister hat sich eigentlich nur die Reifen angesehen und ist Probe gefahren, auch mal kurz auf 130 und meinte er merke da nix, die A-Klassen (was anderes is der Vaneo ja streng genommen nicht) schaukeln und schwenken sowieso etwas mehr und er läuft auch bei der höheren Geschwindigkeit stabil....jo damit ist das für mich gegessen, könnte zwar noch druntersehen, aber bin kein Techniker und wenn er sagt das passt, wird das schon passen^^ ....Servolenkung ist halt zwiemlich am Arsch und glaub das Getriebe fährt an wie ein Panzer, aber lohnt sich nicht mehr das zu reparieren

mfg, crae


----------



## keinnick (10. Oktober 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Servolenkung ist halt zwiemlich am Arsch und glaub das Getriebe fährt an wie ein Panzer, aber lohnt sich nicht mehr das zu reparieren



Passt irgendwie nicht zusammen mit dem hier: 



crae schrieb:


> Wartung war auch erst vor einer Woche und es wurde nichts beanstandet



Ich weiß nicht ob Du da die richtige Werkstatt am Start hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Passt irgendwie nicht zusammen mit dem hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob Du da die richtige Werkstatt am Start hast.


 Eine ausgelutschte Servo, die technisch noch i.o. ist beanstandet keine Werkstatt.


----------



## crae (10. Oktober 2014)

So ist es, man muss es nicht machen, man kann es machen....aber der Wagen ist vielleicht 2k noch Wert, wenn überhaupt. 2002, 140tkm, durchgelutscht bis ins letzte. Das schöne daran ist, ich kann jetzt Dellen und Kratzer reinfahren und üben usw. bis ich in einem jahr mein eigenes Auto bekomm^^ Hat auch eine Anfahrschwäche, kommt echt schwer vorwärts, naja wie gesagt lohnt nicht da noch was reinzustecken und wird halt noch gefahren, bis er auseinanderfällt. Aber Mercedes hat nix beanstandet und Tüv hat er von daher passt das scho.

Aber Autos in meiner Familie....die haben alle keinen Plan, Mudda fährt nen Vaneo, Bruder Corsa. Nicht mit mir


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2014)

Die anderen Autofahrer sind nicht so erfreut, wenn du Dellen in dein Auto fährst, glaube ich xD

Mein Vater fährt einen Opel Insignia (der ist noch relativ okay), aber meine Mutter fährt einen Opel Corsa mit 60 PS. Der braucht 18,6 Sekunden von 0 auf 100!!! Damit kommt man echt nicht voran xD Und ich durfte mit 17 immer meine Mutter im Corsa herumfahren...


----------



## crae (11. Oktober 2014)

Jo der Vaneo braucht glaub ich 15 Sekunden, man kommt schon voran, aber nur wenn man das Auto tretet und ich bin jetzt nicht gerade der Fahrer, der auf der AB rechts fährt und mit 120 überholt...

Andere will ich nicht anfahren, hat mein Bruder geschafft. 1 Punkt, 500 Euro Schaden und ein Aufbauseminar - wegen einem Minikratzer. Aber beim Parken in der Garage halt ich mich immer links. Wenn ich den Corsa (rechts) von meinem Bruder anfahr bin ich einen Kopf kürzer....wenn der Rostkübel von Vaneo einen Kratzer kriegt fällt das nichtmal auf^^ 

Meine Mudda will mir immer Autos schmackhaft machen das ist sagenhaft. Und mal ehrlich: Mit 15k bekommt man doch einen gebrauchten 1er, wo is der da zu teuer? Ne ich werd sicher keinen Corsa fahren, da geh ich lieber zu Fuß haha


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Meine Mutter will mir immer ihren Corsa andrehen. Ich sollte den vielleicht mal nehmen und verkaufen xD

Also wenn du Bafög haben willst, nimm ein Auto, was weniger wert ist als der Freibetrag. Ansonsten kannst dir eins für 15K kaufen, da gibt es locker einen guten gebrauchten 3er BMW. Oder einen Lamborghini mit Unfallschaden... Wobei, der war sogar noch teurer, als ich den damals gesehen habe, glaub ich xD

Als Fahranfänger ist die Versicherung jedenfalls nicht billig, das solltest du auch bedenken.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem entsprechenden Budget kann man schon Ansprüche haben (solide sollte es auf jeden Fall sein). Doch wenn man als Fahranfänger das "gute" Auto in den Sand setzt, ist das Geschrei um so größer.
Für mich als Fahranfänger zählt es mobil zu sein.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2014)

In meiner Stufe hat damals genau einer von 90 sein Auto geschrottet. Da sehe ich nicht warum man generell Anfängern immer nur Schrottkarren zutrauen sollte. Ich hab eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die Fahrer mit den Jahren kaum ändern. Entweder Raser oder nicht, egal wie alt.


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine ausgelutschte Servo, die technisch noch i.o. ist beanstandet keine Werkstatt.



Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Mea culpa! 



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Mit dem entsprechenden Budget kann man schon Ansprüche haben (solide sollte es auf jeden Fall sein). Doch wenn man als Fahranfänger das "gute" Auto in den Sand setzt, ist das Geschrei um so größer.
> Für mich als Fahranfänger zählt es mobil zu sein.



Wenn man das "gute" Auto in den Sand setzt ist das eigentlich immer Mist, egal ob Fahranfänger oder nicht. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass man als Fahranfänger zwingend einen Unfall baut und die ersten 1-2 Autos auf jeden Fall in den Graben setzt.

Es gibt Leute die fahren schon ewig unfallfrei und es gibt Leute (ich kenne sogar jemanden), die haben in ihrem Autofahrerleben schon mehrere Totalschäden produziert und werden das vermutlich auch noch weiterhin tun.

Wenn man es sich leisten kann, würde ich auch als Fahranfänger jederzeit das solide / moderne Auto der "Anfänger Rostlaube" vorziehen.


----------



## ebastler (11. Oktober 2014)

Meine Mum will mir ihren VW Lupo andrehen^^
Ich glaub, die hätte gern einen Discovery. Dann hätte Dad einen Defender, Mum einen Disco, und ich einen Lupo. Yay XD

Naja, grad für den Anfang und in der Stadt wäre der auch super, aber zum Pendeln Innsbruck-Bozen auf der Autobahn über den Brenner... Da kann ich den 1000er Benziner raufschieben


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2014)

Pendeln über den Brenner scheint mir eh ne absurde Idee. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran dass ich da bis jetzt nur zu typischen Ferienzeiten lang bin.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Meine Mum will mir ihren VW Lupo andrehen^^
> Ich glaub, die hätte gern einen Discovery. Dann hätte Dad einen Defender, Mum einen Disco, und ich einen Lupo. Yay XD
> 
> Naja, grad für den Anfang und in der Stadt wäre der auch super, aber zum Pendeln Innsbruck-Bozen auf der Autobahn über den Brenner... Da kann ich den 1000er Benziner raufschieben



Ich glaub, dafür solltest du eher nen Diesel nehmen, vielleicht gebrauchten Golf IV 1,9TDI, der kommt garantiert gut rüber


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Macht ein Vorab-Check vor einer HU/AU Sinn? Wird doch eh alles in der HU/AU überprüft, wieso zweimal testen?

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir mal "richtige" Felgen kaufen soll. Kennt jemand eine gute Werkstatt in Potsdam oder Umgebung, bei der man die Felgen vorher angucken kann, bevor man sie kauft? Oder bestellen die die alle nur, sodass man die nur auf Bildern sieht? Gibt es auch spezielle Felgen, die den Winter gut überstehen, oder tun das alle?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2014)

Felgen kann man sich auf's Auto Photoshoppen lassen.
Da bekommt man dann schon nen guten Eindruck.
Normal überstehen alle Felgen den Winter. Bloß die Glanzgedrehten und Polierten sind etwas empfindlicher.


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Und was ist mit der ersten Frage (HU/AU Vorab-Check)?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, grad für den Anfang und in der Stadt wäre der auch super, aber zum Pendeln Innsbruck-Bozen auf der Autobahn über den Brenner... Da kann ich den 1000er Benziner raufschieben


 
Nen 1,4er finde ich im Harz oder den Kasseler Bergen ja schon grenzwertig... Wenn man den nicht bei Laune hält, dann rollt der rückwärts wieder runter . Was ist das denn dann erst mit nem 1000er für ein Erlebnis ?


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Pendeln über den Brenner scheint mir eh ne absurde Idee. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran dass ich da bis jetzt nur zu typischen Ferienzeiten lang bin.


 
Ich muss gelegentlich geschäftlich nach Bozen o. Trento die gegend. Wenn nicht gerade "Ferienzeit" ist, stellt das garkein Problem dar


----------



## keinnick (11. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der ersten Frage (HU/AU Vorab-Check)?



Ich lass die HU immer beim Händler machen von daher kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Wenn ich aber selbst zum TÜV bzw. zur Dekra fahren würde, dann wäre es evtl. schon sinnvoll, dass vorher mal jemand mit Ahnung drüber schaut. Ansonsten fährt man ggf. mehrfach hin wenn der Wagen irgendwelche Mängel hat.

Ist halt die Frage was so ein "Vorab-Check" kosten soll. In der Werkstatt ist das bei mir kostenlos, die gucken drüber und wenn nichts ist, bezahle ich am Ende nur das was ich beim TÜV auch gezahlt hätte. Eigentlich hängt gleichzeitig aber eh auch immer die Inspektion mit dran und da bringen die den Hobel vorher sowieso auf Vordermann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der ersten Frage (HU/AU Vorab-Check)?


 Klar macht das sinn, sonst kannst du eine Nachuntersuchung bezahlen, wenn der Wagen nicht rüber kommt.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen 1,4er finde ich im Harz oder den Kasseler  Bergen ja schon grenzwertig... Wenn man den nicht bei Laune hält, dann  rollt der rückwärts wieder runter . Was ist das denn dann erst mit nem  1000er für ein Erlebnis ?


 Ein klarer Fall von zu wenig Ladedruck.  Nen 1,2er TSI Polo 6r kommt Kassler Berge noch mit 180 hoch.


----------



## crae (11. Oktober 2014)

Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher wie ich das macht....erstes Auto sollte schon eigentlich mal TÜV oder Dekra draufschaun. Aber wie gründlich die das machen, denke ich hängt auch davon ab, bei was für einem Mechaniker man landet. Am besten ist immer noch, wenn man einen Bekannten/Freund/... hat der Plan hat. Vorallem wenn man von privat kauft oder der Händler nicht so extremst seriös erscheint^^

@Olstyle: +1

@topic: Mal alle die Hände heben, die den Corsa (egal ob C oder D) ******* finden^^ *Hand heb*


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, nur wenn der Vorab-Check mehr kostet als die Nachuntersuchung, ist das auch nicht sehr sinnvoll... Eine Werkstatt hier bietet HU/AU für 94 Euro + 11 Euro bei Nachuntersuchung an, während der Vorab-Check inklusive HU/AU 125 Euro kostet. Entweder hab ich was übersehen oder die sind echt dumm xD

Na ja, zumindest fährt der Corsa xD Aber auf manchen Strecken kommt man vor dem nächsten 80 kmh Schild nicht mal auf 100 kmh xD

Da ist mein 3er BMW doch etwas schneller


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der ersten Frage (HU/AU Vorab-Check)?


 
Den würde ich mir in einer Werkstatt sparen, da ein Mechaniker weder die meisten Mangeleinstufungen, noch die hunderte von Pflichtuntersuchungspunkten kennt. Wurde beim Vorabcheck nur ein Punkt übersehen, fällt das Auto trotzdem durch (sofern die Werkstatt den Mangel nicht direkt abstellen kann). Ich bin da ein absoluter Gegner von, zumal man mit einem HU-Bericht im Zweifelsfall zielgerichtet reparieren kann und man sich von der Werkstatt nicht etwas aufschwatzen lässt, was ja unbedingt gemacht werden muss, bevor ein Auto eine Plakette bekommt.

Geh das Ganze entspannt an. Mit ein wenig Vorbereitung kann man die gröbsten Dinge im Vorfeld auf die Reihe bringen. Nur mal einige Dinge, die man schnell zu Hause abarbeiten kann:

Licht & Sicht:
- einmal die vollständige Beleuchtungsanlage zu zweit durchschalten und z.B. an einer Wand (2-3m Entfernung) schauen, ob das Lichtbild i.O. ist. Sind alle Blinker gelb?
- Lichteinstellung selbst wird während der HU meist als Service mitgemacht, sofern alles gangbar und erreichbar.
- Leuchtweitenregulierung mehrmals betätigen, da diese manchmal etwas verkümmert.
- Scheibenwaschanlage funktionstüchtig?
- Steinschlag im Sichtfeld?

Motorraum / Innenraum:
- Gibt es einen deutlichen Ölverlust, wo Öl abtropft?
- Batterie fest?
- Unterdruckschlauch am Bremskraftverstärker heile?
- Flüssigkeitspegel der Servolenkung kontrollieren.
- Auspuff dicht? Hörbare Undichtigkeiten verhindern häufig ein bestehen der AU.

- Lenkradschloss funktioniert?
- Lüftung i.O.?
- Alle Kontrolllampen (Airbag, ABS, ESP, Motorkontrollleucht, usw.) funktionieren wie sie sollen?
- Alle Gurte funktionstüchtig?
- Lassen sich alle Türen öffnen?
- Klappfunktion Sitze (falls Dreitürer) i.O.?

Reifen:
- Ausreichend Profil (1,6mm)
- keine Beschädigungen, Risse oder Beulen
- Reifen nicht einseitig abgefahren
- Größe richtig, Traglast und Geschwindigkeitsindex ausreichend?

Bremse:
- Optisch Scheiben und Beläge (sollten nicht <3mm sein) auf Verschleiß prüfen.
- Verschleißbild der Reibfläche i.O.? Deutlicher Rost, der die Fläche schmälert, ist nicht Prüfers Freund.

Karosserie:
- Sichtbare Durchrostungen vorhanden?
- stehen Verkleidungsteile ab?
- Gibt es scharfe Kanten?

Alles Weitere, was sich unter dem Auto abspielt, würde ich auf mich zukommen lassen. Einfluss darauf hat man eh nicht, eine Reparatur vorab lohnt nicht, da man im Zweifelsfall an angrenzenden Bauteilen noch mal alles demontieren muss - Stichwort: Zusatzkosten durch doppelte Arbeit. 

Hat man obige Punkte für sich schon einmal abgearbeitet, ist man gut gerüstet. Ansonsten hat man einen Monat Zeit, die festgestellten Mängel zu beseitigen. Eine Nachkontrolle für ~13€ ist sicher der günstigere Weg, als Vorab den Weg in eine Werkstatt zu begehen (Zeitaufwand, Kosten, usw.). Einen 100%igen Vorabcheck gibt es nicht, daher entspannt an die Sache rangehen.


----------



## crae (11. Oktober 2014)

Sry wollte dich jetzt nicht angreifen oder so, weil du einen Corsa fährst, nur die Kiste wurde jetzt so oft erwähnt. Bin kein Fan davon, auch wenn man zugeben muss es ist ein solides Auto. Vorallem für Anfänger, weil günstige Versicherung und nicht so hoher Anschaffungspreis.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir mal "richtige" Felgen kaufen soll. Kennt jemand eine gute Werkstatt in Potsdam oder Umgebung, bei der man die Felgen vorher angucken kann, bevor man sie kauft? Oder bestellen die die alle nur, sodass man die nur auf Bildern sieht? Gibt es auch spezielle Felgen, die den Winter gut überstehen, oder tun das alle?


 
Was hast du für ein Auto in welcher Farbe?
Und welche Felgen willst du holen?

Dann würde ich Photoshop schnell anschmeißen...


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Ach, da mach ich mir bei meinem Auto keine Sorgen.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie man sieht, ob die Bremsen noch okay sind. In der Werkstatt meinte man, ich hätte dafür Verschleißanzeigen im Auto (also eine Kontrollleuchte). Aber die gleiche Werkstatt meinte auch, ich könne mit dem Öl 2 Jahre fahren, obwohl das nur ein Jahr hält...

@crae: Ne, ich fahr keinen Corsa mehr, nur damals beim Begleiteten Fahren mit 17...

@MrSniperPhil (wie kommt ihr nur alle auf solche Namen?): BMW E46 325Ci Coupé Bj 2002 in Grau, aber noch ka welche Felgen ich will. Am liebsten silber mit vielen Verstrebungen.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Oktober 2014)

Bei unserm Golf haben die in der Werkstatt als Service nochmal einmal das Getriebe bisschen abgewischt, also noch ein bisschen fit gemacht, bevor der Prüfer kommt.


----------



## crae (11. Oktober 2014)

Er heißt Phil und snipt gerne^^


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

Magogan such doch mal bei BBS oder bei der Bmw Felgen Seite. Einfach mal googeln


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, ja hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber bisher noch nicht die richtigen gefunden. Ich such nachher mal weiter. Wenn ich größere Felgen als aktuell nehme, beschleunigt das Auto dann langsamer, weil die Übersetzung sich ändert? Oder macht das nichts aus?


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

Das sollte eigentlich minimal sein. Wie wäre BBS CH-R ? Also in diese Richtung ?


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja so in der Art ist gut, aber in Silber sind die vielleicht besser, da setzen die sich farblich von der Autofarbe ab.


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

Gibt's sicher auch in schwarz.


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag Silber und du sagst, dass es die bestimmt auch in Schwarz gibt xD

Ka, ob Schwarz gut aussehen würde...

http://www.felgen-online.de/bbs-ch-r-bs Ist das der Preis für eine oder für 4 Felgen?


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

Mach mal ein Bild  vielleicht einfach mal bei dem bmw Syndikat suchen nach e46 da findest sicher passende felgen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Oktober 2014)

Im Anhang ein "quick and dirty" mit den BBS CH-R (in Schwarz )
Sind diese hier: http://www.gtrshop.eu/fotky6569/fotos/_vyrp11_135alu-bbs-ch-r-black-2.png
Edit: Mein Name ist eine längere Geschichte und hat im Airsoft-Bereich begonnen


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab leider kein aktuelleres Foto. Hat sich aber nichts verändert seitdem, abgesehen davon, dass irgenein Assi seine Autotür gegen mein Auto geknallt hat...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Oktober 2014)

Ah so, ok.

Mach ich sofort, wird etwas länger dauern wegen dem schrägen Auto...


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

http://bilder.magogan.de/5.JPG

Da ist das etwas gerader.

Kosten die Felgen echt 370 Euro pro Stück? 1500 Euro wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben...


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt auch z.B BMW M Parallelspeichen, einfach mal suchen. 

@sniper kannst du mir später mal erklärend wie du das machst ?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Oktober 2014)

Jetz hab ich schon mit dem einen angefangen 

Silber ist im Anhang, Schwarz kommt gleich.

@winner, kann ich klar...


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

Entschuldige Sniper. 
Ansonsten wie wäre BMW Styling 42 oder 51 oder 78.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Oktober 2014)

So, da ist schwarz.


@winner: Wofür?
Es ist halt etwas schwierig zu zeigen, wenn der andere nicht sieht was man macht...


Jetzt mach aber erstmal Mittagessen, ab in 45min bin ich wieder da.
Bis dahin kann sich Magogan noch ein paar Felgen aussuchen


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich schreib dir nachher mal ne PN.


----------



## JaniZz (11. Oktober 2014)

Klar ist das der preis für eine Felge  ich glaube kaum, daß du vernünftige Felgen mit Reifen von bbs nicht unter 2000-2500 Euro bekommst. 

Und es kann vom popometer her ein Riesen unterschied sein,  ob du 18 zoll fährst mit 9kg pro Felge oder 19 zoll mit 13 kg pro Felge. 
Das macht eine ganze Menge aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2014)

Welche Werkstatt nimmt denn Geld für nen vorab Check?

Ich weis ja nicht wie das so in anderen Werkstätten abläuft aber bei uns fällt kein Auto durch, was einen Vorabcheck bekommen hat. Als KFZ Meister sollte man schon in der Lage sein alle HU relevanten Punkte nachgucken zu können.
AU ist bei modernen Autos normalerweise kein Problem, solange die MIL oder Vorglühkontrolle nicht leuchtet. Das ich nen Auto hab das bei der AU durchfällt ist absolute Ausnahme. Mag bei anderen Herstellern vielleicht anders sein...

Am meisten fallen bei uns Autos wegen ausgeschlagenen Fahrwerksgelenken, gebrochene Federn, Ölundicht, Scheibenwischer und defekter Lichtanlage durch. In den letzten Jahren hatten wir 3 wegen Rost. Das Schweißgerät hat schon ne richtig dicke Staubschicht angesetzt.


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Danke  Irgendwie sieht das komisch aus, vielleicht weil die Beleuchtung und die Perspektive nicht ganz stimmt...

Kann ich einfach so größere Felgen als 16 Zoll nehmen oder muss ich die dann eintragen lassen?

Könnt ihr mir auch welche im Preisbereich bis 750 Euro (inklusive neuen Ganzjahresreifen, falls benötigt) empfehlen? Wie viel bekomme ich denn für die alten Felgen? Ggf. kann ich dann auch noch mehr ausgeben, wennich die alten für einen guten Preis verkaufen kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kann ich einfach so größere Felgen als 16 Zoll nehmen oder muss ich die dann eintragen lassen?
> 
> Könnt ihr mir auch welche im Preisbereich bis 750 Euro (inklusive neuen Ganzjahresreifen, falls benötigt) empfehlen? Wie viel bekomme ich denn für die alten Felgen?


 
Jein, wenn's Originale sind, die auch Serienmäßig am E46 verbaut waren nicht, bei allen anderen ja.
Bis 750€ lohnt nur ein gebrauchtkauf.
Für die Alten bekommst du geschätzt 300€, wenn der Zustand der Felgen sowie Alter und Abnutzung der Reifen nicht aus dem Rahmen fallen.

Die Styling M 135 finde ich auf dem E46 ganz schön.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab noch VolkRacing G27 gefunden, kannst dir ja mal ansehen. 
Preis auf Anfrage bereitet mir aber Sorgen 
Edit: Enkei Lusso wäre in dem Stil und hat wohl auch was mit BMW zu tun 
Edit2: Enkei EKM3


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jein, wenn's Originale sind, die auch Serienmäßig am E46 verbaut waren nicht, bei allen anderen ja.


 
Bin ich damit alleine, dass ich diese Aussage nicht verstehe? 

Hier alle serienmäßigen Größen für dieses Modell...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine damit, dass man die Felgen, mit welchen der E46 von Werk aus ausgerüstet werden kann (über die SA-Liste), nicht eingetragen werden müssen 
Alle anderen Zubehör Felgen, z.B. OZ, BBS, etc. müssten eingetragen werden.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hab noch VolkRacing G27 gefunden, kannst dir ja mal ansehen.
> Preis auf Anfrage bereitet mir aber Sorgen


 
VolkRacing ist teuer. Kannst gut und gerne mit 800-900€ rechnen. Pro Felge natürlich.


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

So ist es verständlich. Es gibt aber bei anderen Modellen auch Felgen dir nur für größere Motorisierungen  freigegeben sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> So ist es verständlich. Es gibt aber bei anderen Modellen auch Felgen dir nur für größere Motorisierungen  freigegeben sind.


 
Das liegt dann meistens an den Abmaßen.
Nehmen wir die Modelle der M-GmbH als Beispiel: Die M Modelle sind immer breiter als das Basismodell. 
Deshalb haben die Felgen auch meistens ETs von ~10-20 mit entsprechender Felgenbreite, welche bei den normalen Modellen niemals passen würden


----------



## winner961 (11. Oktober 2014)

Aber man kann doch auch M-Felgen auf den normalen fahren oder lieg ich da falsch. Nein z.b. punto war der Grund das hinten keinen scheibenbremsen verbaut waren, doch das ist anscheinend kein Grund mehr sie nicht zu fahren, sie werden auch so vom TÜV akzeptiert. (17 Zoll Chrome Shadows)


----------



## Captn (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke M-Felgen sollten kein Problem sein. Hab da genug angebliche M'er BMW auf Arbeit


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2014)

Nicht unbedingt. Beim E46 mag das u.U. noch klappen, spätestens bei der E8x undE9x Reihe passen die Felgen der M-Modelle nicht mehr auf's Basismodell (ohne die Karosserie zu verändern)

M-Felge ist auch nicht gleich M-Felge.
Es gibt einmal die M-Design Felgen als SA für die Basisfahrzeuge und die Felgen für die M-Fahrzeuge, die man nicht für das Basismodell ordern kann.


----------



## Captn (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja die Sache. Wir haben ausschließlich Modelle aus der Fxx Reihe da.


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Passen die hier für mein Auto? BBS 18 Zoll Alufelgen BMW e39 5x120 in in Münster | eBay

Andere hab ich bei Ebay nicht gefunden... Zumindest nicht gebraucht in 18 Zoll...


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2014)

Man sollte da unterscheiden... M-Felge ist nicht gleich M-Felge!

Design M135 ist bei meinem Auto Serie (M-Paket) - 8Jx18EH2 ET20 mit 245/40R18 - ergo eintragungsfrei
Design M166 (Serienfelge M5/M6) - 8,5Jx19EH2 ET12 und 9,5Jx19EH2 ET17 mit 245/35R19 und 275/30R19 - ergo eintragungspflichtig

M-Paket und M-Auto sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Captn (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist mir auch klar. Ein Blick auf die Bremse verrät alles . Aber das mit den unterschiedlichen Felgen ist mir neu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Man sollte da unterscheiden... M-Felge ist nicht gleich M-Felge!
> 
> Design M135 ist bei meinem Auto Serie (M-Paket) - 8Jx18EH2 ET20 mit 245/40R18 - ergo eintragungsfrei
> Design M166 (Serienfelge M5/M6) - 8,5Jx19EH2 ET12 und 9,5Jx19EH2 ET17 mit 245/35R19 und 275/30R19 - ergo eintragungspflichtig
> ...


 
Hab ich doch gesagt


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann nicht so schnell tippen. Man beachte die Uhrzeit der Beiträge.


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Passen die hier für mein Auto? BBS 18 Zoll Alufelgen BMW e39 5x120 in in Münster | eBay
> 
> Andere hab ich bei Ebay nicht gefunden... Zumindest nicht gebraucht in 18 Zoll...


Die Frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet... Woran erkenne ich denn, dass die passt? So viele Bezeichnungen, das verwirrt mich xD


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2014)

Schau auf der BBS-Seite nach, ob es ein passendes Gutachten für dein Auto gibt. Die Bereifung wird aber sicherlich nicht passen.

8Jx18H2 ET20 / 9Jx18H2 ET24


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Breyton BBS Felgen 18 Zoll Spirit Flame, 5 Loch, 4 Stück BMW, Audi, Mercedes, VW | eBay Passen die? Sry, wenn ich dauernd frage, aber ich bin mir echt unsicher... Vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn jemand anderes für mich 2-3 passende Felgen raussuchen würde und ich mich dann für eine davon entscheide... Die, die ich gepostet habe, sehen schön aus, so ähnliche hätte ich gerne.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich bräucht mal Hilfe.

Der Z4 muss sich diesen Winter mit nem Carport zufrieden geben, da in der Garage kein Platz ist. 

Ich hab das bis jetzt immer so gehandhabt:

-Batterie raus
-Reifendruck erhöht
-Vollgetankt
-Öl gewechselt
-Ordentlich gewaschen

Gibts da, wenn er draußen steht, anderes zu beachten? Vlt. son Spray was die Bremsen vor Rost schützt?

Er steht zwar dann unter nem Carport aber so richtig geschützt is er dann bei Regen und Schnee nicht wirklich. Ich hab an sone Abdeckplane gedacht, aber bildet sich unter den Dingern nich Wasser?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was es Draußen zu beachten gibt was es in der Garage nicht zu beachten gab


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht am Gummi in den Türrahmen sowas wie Fett/ Creme hinmachen, damit das nicht zufriert und beim Öffnen etwas reißt.


----------



## killer196 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir n auto gekauft


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Oktober 2014)

Welches?


----------



## killer196 (12. Oktober 2014)

Honda Civic ej9 facelift


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Oktober 2014)

War das diese schöne Civic (glaube ab 04)?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal die ersten "Rolling-Shots" vom 1er gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Oktober 2014)

Was steht denn da auf der Scheibe?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was steht denn da auf der Scheibe?


 
*
Adrnln. Fhrfrde*. *Hrzrasn. *

(Adrenalin Fahrfreude Herzrasen)

Abgeleitet von den verschiedenen Werbeslogans des 1ers:

https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3290/2966777462_5a3d820c17.jpg
http://www.ivisuell.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/5418-org.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/2095122166_ce5c49e4d3.jpg


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was steht denn da auf der Scheibe?


 Adrenalin. Fahrfreude. Herzrasen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> -Öl gewechselt


 
Warum VORM Einwintern ein Ölwechsel? Danach wäre deutlich sinnvoller. 



killer196 schrieb:


> Honda Civic ej9 facelift


 
Glückwunsch


----------



## watercooled (13. Oktober 2014)

Glückwunsch  Mir würde ein EK4 sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## JaniZz (13. Oktober 2014)

Direkt Drosselklappen Dichtung raus und auf 90 PS


----------



## killer196 (13. Oktober 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Direkt Drosselklappen Dichtung raus und auf 90 PS



So in etwa


----------



## watercooled (13. Oktober 2014)

15PS? Durch ne Dichtung? 

Edit: Interessant. Selber Motor bis auf eine Drossel und 15 PS unterschied


----------



## JaniZz (13. Oktober 2014)

Jap. 

Google mal. 

Da ist soweit ich weiß eine Verjüngung eingebaut die man gegen eine andere Dichtung austauschen kann. 

Der Motor ist eigentlich auf 90 PS ausgelegt. 

Es gibt den 1,4 und den 1,4s,  die Motoren sind identisch.


----------



## watercooled (13. Oktober 2014)

Ja habs eben gelesen. 

75PS: Gummi Verjüngung
90PS: Papierdichtung

Ehemals 1500DM Aufpreis.


----------



## ich558 (13. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Adrnln. Fhrfrde. Hrzrasn.   (Adrenalin Fahrfreude Herzrasen)  Abgeleitet von den verschiedenen Werbeslogans des 1ers:  https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3290/2966777462_5a3d820c17.jpg http://www.ivisuell.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/5418-org.jpg http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/2095122166_ce5c49e4d3.jpg



Welchen Sinn hat es absichtlich Wörter so zu schreiben?


----------



## watercooled (13. Oktober 2014)

Platzsparend und man weiss trotzdem was gemeint ist. 
Und aufgrund der Fußnote auf dem Schiff 

ich könnte auch sagen "bcs ids kul fgt" aber da fehlen wieder n paar Buchstaben


----------



## ich558 (13. Oktober 2014)

Achso verstehe


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat es absichtlich Wörter so zu schreiben?


 
Kommt nicht so plump rüber, bzw. man muss zwei mal hinsehen, um es lesen zu können.
Ausgeschrieben würde das ziemlich komisch und wenig einfallsreich  aussehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich bräucht mal Hilfe.
> 
> Der Z4 muss sich diesen Winter mit nem Carport zufrieden geben, da in der Garage kein Platz ist.
> 
> ...


-Batterie raus ist gut
-Reifendruck höher auch
-Volltanken macht keinen Sinn
-Ölwechsel auf jeden Fall nach dem Winter und nicht davor
-Waschen ist dem Auto glaub ich egal. 

Ich würde den vor dem Abstellen einmal über die Autobahn scheuchen, damit das ganze Kondensat komplett aus dem Motor ist. Auf die Bremse nix draufsprühen oder so ein quatsch. Muss man hinterher nur wieder entfernen oder es macht die Bremse komplett unbrauchbar. Abdeckplane ist gut solange sie fest um das Auto verzurrt ist. Ist die locker, gibt es Kratzer bei Wind.
Handbremse nicht anziehen, wenn er so lange steht. Gang kann ruhig drin bleiben, das macht nix.
Wenn Marder oder anderes Viehzeug in der Gegend rumläuft, aus Hasendraht Quader formen und unters Auto legen, das keine Tiere von unten in den Motorraum kommen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Batterie raus ist gut
> -Reifendruck höher auch
> -Volltanken macht keinen Sinn
> -Ölwechsel auf jeden Fall nach dem Winter und nicht davor
> ...


Wir haben das immer so gehandhabt, dass der Hasendraht eng am Auto anliegende einmal rumgewickelt wurde, dann kommt auch nix mehr unten rein?


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wir haben das immer so gehandhabt, dass der Hasendraht eng am Auto anliegende einmal rumgewickelt wurde, dann kommt auch nix mehr unten rein?


 
Zerkratzt dir halt das ganze Auto einmal rundherum^^


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn Marder oder anderes Viehzeug in der Gegend rumläuft, aus Hasendraht Quader formen und unters Auto legen, das keine Tiere von unten in den Motorraum kommen.


 
Sinnlos, weil Marder für gewöhnlich nur in noch warme Motorräume klettern. Die gehen da nicht rein weil die Motoren so geil finden, sondern weil es draußen kalt ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sinnlos, weil Marder für gewöhnlich nur in noch warme Motorräume klettern. Die gehen da nicht rein weil die Motoren so geil finden, sondern weil es draußen kalt ist.


 Dann kennst du das Verhalten von Mardern wohl schlecht.  Wenn ein Marder in deinem Motorraum war und dort ein bischen was hinterlassen hat und es kommt ein anderer vorbei, dann nimmt der dir den ganzen Motorraum auseinander. Die machen nix kaputt solange es nur einer ist. Wenn aber mehrere da sind dann gehen die immer abwechselt das Revier markieren. Wenn das Auto dazugehört, dann ist das nen dicker Schaden.

Zum Glück gehen Marder nicht mehr auf Kühlmittelschläuche los, weil dort ein spezielles Mittel drin ist, das den Schlauch nach Pisse schmecken lässt. Wers ausprobieren will, der kann ja mal auf nem neuen Kühlmittelschlauch rumkauen. 




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wir haben das immer so gehandhabt, dass der  Hasendraht eng am Auto anliegende einmal rumgewickelt wurde, dann kommt  auch nix mehr unten rein?


 Der arme Lack.  ...reinkommen kann der Marder aber nicht.^^


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ein Marder drin war, bzw. wenn du die Angst hast, dass es so war, dann kannst du vor dem Überwintern einfach mal vorne drin sauber machen.

Bei uns gibts nen Haufen Marder, bloß in meinem Auto war noch keiner. Wohl aber drauf wie man an den Pfotenabdrücken auf der Motorhaube und dem Dach erkennen kann.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Oktober 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Zerkratzt dir halt das ganze Auto einmal rundherum^^


Er will ja eh Abdeckplane benutzen  
So eng haben wir das dann auch nicht gemacht 
Aber wenn was dran ist...


----------



## Beam39 (13. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Batterie raus ist gut
> -Reifendruck höher auch
> -Volltanken macht keinen Sinn
> -Ölwechsel auf jeden Fall nach dem Winter und nicht davor
> ...



Das mit dem Volltanken habe ich mir auch immer gedacht, weil die ja mittlerweile aus Kunststoff sind.. Dann lass ichs diesmal.

Aber das mit dem Waschen.. Sag das nicht. Letzten Winter sind wir nich mehr dazu gekommen den sauberzumachen.. Der Dreck und Bremsstaub hat sich richtig in die Felgen reingefressen.. Deswegen mach ich den davor ordentlich sauber und wachse vlt. Marderprobleme haben wir hier nicht wirklich, eher beschissene Katzen die auf die Autos klettern und raufscheißen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Volltanken habe ich mir auch immer gedacht, weil die ja mittlerweile aus Kunststoff sind.. Dann lass ichs diesmal.


Feuerwehrtechnisch macht das in gewisser Weise schon Sinn, falls dein Carport mal Feuer fangen sollte 
In einem vollgetankten Tank befinden sich kaum Benzindämpfe, d.h. der ist schwerer entzündlich. Wegen der Korrosion macht es nur dann Sinn, wenn der Tank aus Stahl ist. Bei Alu- und Kunststofftanks ist es egal.


----------



## fatlace (13. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag war nrw stammtisch in herne, war richtig cool
Cooles foto von meinem wurde auch geschossen


----------



## XE85 (14. Oktober 2014)

Rückruf für die Mercedes C-Klasse | Mercedes C-Klasse W205

Vor allem der falsch lackierte Diffusor ist doch etwas peinlich.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2014)

So lange vom Hersteller offen damit umgegangen wird, sehe ich da kein Problem.

Immerhin besser als:
Kunde: "Wenn ich an der Ampel anhalte, gibts von der Automatik einen Ruck, dass man denkt der Wagen fällt auseinander!"
Händler: "Das ist der Stand der Technik!"


----------



## killer196 (14. Oktober 2014)

Meins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (14. Oktober 2014)

Mein Glückwunsch  
Das erste Auto ist immer was ganz besonderes, also pass gut auf ihn auf


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Mein Glückwunsch
> Das erste Auto ist immer was ganz besonderes, also pass gut auf ihn auf


 
Bei mir hats ca. ein bis zwei Minuten gehalten  . Dann war es ein Totalschaden und ich habe Nr. 2 gekauft  .


----------



## ErbsenPommes (14. Oktober 2014)

Ouh, das ist dann aber eher Pech.. Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ouh, das ist dann aber eher Pech.. Wie ist das denn passiert?


 
Ich habe für 5.000,- DM einen alten gebrauchten 316er BMW gekauft, der Händler war ca. einen km von meinem Elternhaus entfernt. Bei der Abholung war ich so aufgeregt/begeistert das ich kaum auf den Verkehr geachtet habe und einem brandneuen Opel Vetra hinten drauf gefahren bin, die Einschlagsgeschwindigkeit lag irgendwo um die 30 - 40 km/h, daher waren beide Fahrzeuge danach reif für die Presse  .
Also wieder zurück ins Industriegebiet gefahren und noch einen 3er BMW gekauft, diesesmal aber einen "dicken" 318i für 10.900,- DM  .
Der hat mich dann auch 2 Jahre begleitet, unfallfrei.


----------



## XE85 (14. Oktober 2014)

Na da wird sich die Versicherung aber gefreut haben wenn der neue Kunde gleich einmal einen Tatalschaden produziert.

Und zum "glück" war der Vectra kein Kind am Zebrastreifen ....


----------



## watercooled (14. Oktober 2014)

Aber mach den Kühlergrill bitte Schwarz


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber mach den Kühlergrill bitte Schwarz


 
Wird er dadurch schneller?


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Oktober 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Na da wird sich die Versicherung aber gefreut haben wenn der neue Kunde gleich einmal einen Tatalschaden produziert.
> 
> Und zum "glück" war der Vectra kein Kind am Zebrastreifen ....


 
Auf Landstraßen ist es mit Zebrastreifen nicht so weit  .

Meine Versicherung war vom SF direkt im Eimer, da bin ich die nächsten paar Jahre auf dem SF meiner Mutter mit gefahren.
Vor allem war mir zu Begin auch nicht klar wie teuer so eine Versicherung für's Auto ist  .


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja das geht vielen so.
Selbst Leute die bereits ein Auto besitzen, informieren sich bei ihrem nächsten Wagen nicht richtig....da kann es zu unschönen Überraschungen kommen.


----------



## watercooled (14. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wird er dadurch schneller?


Nein, aber es wird erträglicher


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Rückruf für die Mercedes C-Klasse | Mercedes C-Klasse W205
> 
> Vor allem der falsch lackierte Diffusor ist doch etwas peinlich.


So ein Diffusor ist vielleicht peinlich, aber sonst nicht weiter schlimm. Die nicht voll verbundene Lenkung sehe ich da schon deutlich kritischer.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wird er dadurch schneller?


 
Man man, du hast auch gar keine Ahnung. Fette Lackierung gleich +15 PS, mindestens!


----------



## XE85 (14. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auf *Landstraßen *ist es mit Zebrastreifen nicht so weit  .



Was nicht erwähnt wurde.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die nicht voll verbundene Lenkung sehe ich da schon deutlich kritischer.



Aus technischer Sicht schon. Aber als Kunde hätte schon auch gerne das was ich bestellt habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So ein Diffusor ist vielleicht peinlich, aber sonst nicht weiter schlimm. Die nicht voll verbundene Lenkung sehe ich da schon deutlich kritischer.


 Ob die Sicherung da nun ist oder Peng. Verschraubt ist die Lenkung trotzdem. Dacia wird so einen Sicherungsclip von Anfang an nicht mal haben.


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2014)

Wer anderen etwas anbieten möchte, nutze bitte den ...äh Marktplatz.


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe für 5.000,- DM einen alten gebrauchten 316er BMW gekauft, der Händler war ca. einen km von meinem Elternhaus entfernt. Bei der Abholung war ich so aufgeregt/begeistert das ich kaum auf den Verkehr geachtet habe und einem brandneuen Opel Vetra hinten drauf gefahren bin, die Einschlagsgeschwindigkeit lag irgendwo um die 30 - 40 km/h, daher waren beide Fahrzeuge danach reif für die Presse  .
> Also wieder zurück ins Industriegebiet gefahren und noch einen 3er BMW gekauft, diesesmal aber einen "dicken" 318i für 10.900,- DM  .
> Der hat mich dann auch 2 Jahre begleitet, unfallfrei.


Oh Gott, wie hast du nur den Führerschein geschafft, wenn du dich so leicht ablenken lässt? Oo Vor allem müsstest du in der Prüfung ja auch ziemlich aufgeregt gewesen sein...

Ich glaube, das dürfte Weltrekord sein, nach weniger als einem km mit dem Auto einen Totalschaden zu verursachen xD

Ich schaff es übrigens, Leuten Angst einzujagen, die bei mir mitfahren  Mein Vater hat bei 230 auf der (leeren) Autobahn geschrien und meine Mutter wollte nach 100 Metern aussteigen, weil ich mit Vollgas beschleunigt habe... Eltern...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2014)

Mein Vadder meinte als ich mit 17 seinen Audi gefahren bin, ich müsste nicht so rumeiern, ich könnte auch ganz normal mit seinem Auto fahren. Wir waren da grad auf der Bahn mit knapp 200 unterwegs.  Das erste mal auf der Nordschleife bin ich bei meinem Vadder im Kindersitz mitgefahren. Mit sowas hab ich zum Glück kein Problem.


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Meins


 
Glückwunsch, am Sonntag hol ich einen NX GTi für meinen Kumpel ab der letztens den Unfall hatte


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh Gott, wie hast du nur den Führerschein geschafft, wenn du dich so leicht ablenken lässt? Oo Vor allem müsstest du in der Prüfung ja auch ziemlich aufgeregt gewesen sein...
> 
> Ich glaube, das dürfte Weltrekord sein, nach weniger als einem km mit dem Auto einen Totalschaden zu verursachen xD


 
Die Führerscheinprüfung und die Abholung von meinem ersten Auto waren wohl die "aufregendsten" Augenblicke in meinem Leben, danach hat nichts mehr meinen Puls so hoch getrieben  .

Der Händler hat auch nicht schlecht geschaut als ich so schnell wieder da war  .


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Der hat sich wahrscheinlich gefreut, einen neuen Stammkunden zu bekommen xD Jeden Monat neues Auto oder so xD

Ich war gar nicht sooo aufgeregt bei der Führerscheinprüfung, glaube ich. Ich erinnere mich gar nicht mehr so wirklich... Der Typ, der nach mir dran war, ist durchgefallen xD War so einer der nicht so wirklich nett zu mir war damals, also hat mich das sogar gefreut xD


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2014)

Mich hatte der Fahrlehrer aus Versehen zum 8Uhr Termin bestellt obwohl ich erst um 10 dran war. Beim "zweiten mal" war  die Aufregung dann schon etwas kleiner.


----------



## Kusanar (15. Oktober 2014)

Also bei der FS-Prüfung war vor mir eine Dame um die 40 am Lenker. Nach dreimaligem Kopfschütteln des Prüfers hat dieser dann gemeint "Danke, ich habe genug gesehen!". So viele Fehler, wie die bei der Prüfung gemacht hat, hab ich über die gesamten Fahrstunden gesehen nicht gesammelt...

Als ich dann am Steuer war, konnte ich gerade mal 5min ums Haus gurken bevor der Prüfer wieder meinte er hätte "genug gesehen". Ich so  .... Er so  und damit war die Prüfung für mich auch schon gegessen, 5 Tage später hatte ich den Lappen in Händen und war auf dem Asphalt.

2 Wochen später war die nette Dame um die 40 auch wieder auf dem Asphalt...

im Fahrschul-Auto...


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich war der letzte Termin an dem Tag. Fahrprüfer hat hinten drinne gesessen und Zeitung gelesen. Nach 30 Minuten war ich durch. Davon bin ich auserorts 15 Minuten mit 30 in ner Schlange hinter nem Trecker hergetuckert. Ging nicht zu übetholen. Musste nicht wenden und ein parken. Letzteres war ganz gut. Ich konnte und ich kann bis heute nicht einparken. Ich glaube, da wäre ich durchgerasselt.


----------



## ebastler (15. Oktober 2014)

Genau das Parken macht mir auch Sorgen... Hab am 6.11. Prüfung und bis jetzt nicht einmal einparken gelernt... 
Diesen Samstag (1.5h) steht das am Programm, und direkt vor der Prüfung am 4./5. hab ich noch je 1-2 Stunden.
Ich hoffe, ich schaffs :/


----------



## killer196 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ist nicht so schwer wie es sich anhört. Machs langsam. Und wenn du dich wie ne schecke bewegst.


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Mich wundert das irgendwie, dass hier fast alle rückwärts einparken und ich fast immer vorwärts. Irgendwie finde ich Vorwärts-Einparken leichter, vor allem, wenn die Lücke 2 Autos breit ist. Dann fahr ich einfach rein und stehe sofort richtig. Geht doch viel schneller als rückwärts Oo

Rückwärts-Einparken (quer) in der Prüfung hab ich auch nicht so gut hinbekommen, weil ich zwischen zwei freien Parkplätzen parken sollte und da kein anderes Auto zur Orientierung hatte, wie sonst immer in den Fahrstunden...


----------



## watercooled (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde rückwärts einfacher. Aber ich suche mir in der Regel auch etwas abgelegenere Parkplätze,
da kann ich mir das dann sparen.


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mich wundert das irgendwie, dass hier fast alle rückwärts einparken und ich fast immer vorwärts. Irgendwie finde ich Vorwärts-Einparken leichter, vor allem, wenn die Lücke 2 Autos breit ist. Dann fahr ich einfach rein und stehe sofort richtig. Geht doch viel schneller als rückwärts Oo
> 
> Rückwärts-Einparken (quer) in der Prüfung hab ich auch nicht so gut hinbekommen, weil ich zwischen zwei freien Parkplätzen parken sollte und da kein anderes Auto zur Orientierung hatte, wie sonst immer in den Fahrstunden...


 
Klar ist vorwärts einparken "einfacher" aber versuch mal vorwärts in eine Lücke einzuparken die "Autolänge + 1m" groß ist.


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

keinnick, das wäre längs, ich meinte quer, hab ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen. Längs parke ich auch immer rückwärts ein, wenn nicht gerade sehr viel Platz frei ist und ich vorwärts reinkomme.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Oktober 2014)

Meine Prüfung hat damals fast ne Stunde gedauert.. Ich hab jeden erdenklichen Scheiss machen müssen. Notbremsung, Autobahn, Landstraße (bei Schnee und Eis auf der Fahrbahn (!!!) ), Einparken, durch 3 Ortschaften gefahren etc. etc. etc. Als wir dann endlich wieder an der Prüfstelle angekommen waren habe ich nicht mehr damit gerechnet bestanden zu haben nach all dem worauf er mich geprüft hat, is dann aber doch alles gut gegangen. 

Als wir uns mit meinem Fahrlehrer auf den Weg zurück gemacht hatten, meinte er der Prüfer habe wohl versucht mich durchfallen zu lassen. An sone Prüfungsfahrt erinnere er sich nicht mal mehr. 

Keine Ahnung was ich dem Prüfer damals getan habe, aber auch von meinen Freunden musste keiner sone Prüfung machen. Viele sind einmal um Block gefahren oder 10min durch die Stadt und fertig..


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> keinnick, das wäre längs, ich meinte quer, hab ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen. Längs parke ich auch immer rückwärts ein, wenn nicht gerade sehr viel Platz frei ist und ich vorwärts reinkomme.


 
Ah ok, verstehe.  Rückwärts einparken kann in dem Fall schon ganz sinnvoll sein, z. B. wenn die Parklücke an einer (viel) befahrenen Straße liegt und Du links und rechts zugeparkt bist und beim ausparken wenig siehst. Da fährt es sich vorwärts einfacher raus, allein schon wegen der Sicht auf den Verkehr.


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, da sieht man auch genug, wenn man rückwärts rausfährt...

Mein Fahrlehrer hat sich einen Prüfer für uns gesucht, der nicht so streng war xD Zumindest glaub ich, dass er sich den ausgesucht hat, aber eigentlich geht das doch gar nicht, oder? Andererseits hatte ich zweimal den gleichen Prüfer (A1 und B) und hab beide Male beim ersten Mal bestanden. Zufall? Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, da sieht man auch genug, wenn man rückwärts rausfährt...
> 
> Mein Fahrlehrer hat sich einen Prüfer für uns gesucht, der nicht so streng war xD


 
Naja, wenn links und rechts zwei Lieferwagen neben Dir parken musst Du schon ein ganzes Stück auf der Straße stehen um halbwegs was zu sehen beim rückwärts raus fahren.


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Dann mach ich das wie das Auto in Super Mario World 2: Yoshis Island 

Hatte bisher in 3 Jahre noch nie Probleme, etwas zu sehen beim Rausfahren.


----------



## norse (15. Oktober 2014)

Bin ich froh das ich nicht der einzige bin der ab und zu probleme mit dem Einparken hat 

Rückwärts / Vorwärts kein problem, egal wie eng das ganze ist ... auch mit dem Firmen"bus" kein Problem, aber Seitwärts? neee.... nee  Da muss die Lücke schon 2 Autolängen groß sein, sonst wird das nichts ohne Verletzte


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Beim Seitwärts-Einparken kann ich auch nie einschätzen, ob die Lücke gerade noch groß genug oder doch zu klein ist... Da nehm ich auch immer eine größere...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. Oktober 2014)

Längs der Straße ist immer spassig mit dem Auto meiner Mutter 

Wir waren beim Arbeitgeber von ihr eingeladen und ich sollte halt mit.
Bin gefahren und dort wo die wohnen sind Parkplätze ein richtiges Problem...
Einzige Parklücke in der Umgebung war etwa 40cm länger als das Auto 

Nach dem zweiten Anlauf war ich aber drin, keine Verletzten und keine Beulen


----------



## Beam39 (15. Oktober 2014)

Solange das Fahrzeug reinpasst komme ich auch in engste Parklücken, die Frage ist dann aber ob der vor oder hinter mir auch genügend Platz hat um rausfahren zu können. Wirklich durchdacht ist das nicht wenn ich Leute so zuparke das sie nicht mehr rauskommen. Nur wünschte ich manch anderer würde so an seine Nächsten denken wie ich es tue. 

Wenn ich mir meine hintere Stoßstange mal so angucke, nach fast 4 Jahren, is es schon ziemlich ärgerlich zu sehen wie zerkratzt und zerschossen die aussieht, ohne das man jemals irgendwo gegengefahren ist.. Mittlerweile is es mir egal da der eh früher oder später wegkommt, aber als ich den neu hatte wars jedes Mal ein riesen Ärgernis.


----------



## JaniZz (15. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nur wünschte ich manch anderer würde so an seine Nächsten denken wie ich es tue.



WORD!!! 

Nicht nur beim parken, egal ob an Ampeln, auf Autobahnen etc. Die meisten kümmert es nicht was mit dem hinter oder neben einem ist. 

Z.B. Vor der roten Ampel. 1 m zum vordermann aufrücken,um die Zufahrt zur abbieger Spur frei zu machen und den super Stau vor der Ampel zu vermeiden und man dann als abbieger die grüne Ampel verpasst. 

Aber neeee lieber 10 m Abstand lassen.... 
 Usw usw. 

Aber mittlerweile habe ich mein fahrstil angepasst und fahre so als wenn nur Affen am Steuer wären, die unberechenbar sind. 

Oder die penntüten, die auf Landstraßen 70 fahren. 

Die werden dann mal mit ordentlicher VR6 soundkulisse von links geweckt. 

Als Applaus bekomme ich immer ein lichthupen Konzert


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie ist schwer zu verstehen was Du uns sagen möchtest.


----------



## JaniZz (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte sagen, dass die meisten Fahrer nicht vorausschauend fahren und nur an sich denken.

Sorry merke grade selbst dass ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt habe


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2014)

Das manche Leute fahren wie die letzten Idioten ist wahr... Nem Kumpel musste mit seinem M3 vorgestern nen Ausflug aufn Acker machen weil ne Tuse meinte sie könne mal eben drei-vier Autos am Stück überholen (Unfall durch riskantes Überholmanöver - Zeugen gesucht / Ilsede / Lokalnachrichten / Peiner Land - PAZ-online.de)... 15-20m vor ihr hat er dann die Reißleine gezogen und hat das Ding halt unkonventionell abstellen müssen... Er durfte sich dann noch anhören, dass er sich nicht so anstellen solle. Vorne komplett im Eimer, das niegelnagelneue Gewindeafhrwerk schrott, ...


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, immerhin wurde niemand verletzt und die Versicherung der Frau zahlt in solchen Fällen die Reparatur am BMW, oder?


----------



## ebastler (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es immer wieder aufs Neue beeindruckend, meinem Dad beim seitwärts einparken zuzusehen.
Der parkt den Defender 110er in eine Lücke, die Autolänge+30cm ist, und das in kürzester Zeit.
Okay, nach bald 300k km kennt er den Wagen auswendig, aber dennoch... Mich als Fahranfänger bringt das immer wieder zum Staunen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das dürfte Weltrekord sein, nach weniger als einem km mit dem Auto einen Totalschaden zu verursachen xD



Wenns das Eigene ist vielleicht. Kollege damals aus der Clique hat seinen Fuehrerschein vom Strassenverkehrsamt mit seinem Vater geholt.
Zurueck durfte Junior fahren. Leider kamen die nur aus dem Parkplatz des Straßenverkehrsamtes raus. Beim Einbiegen auf die Straße gabs ne ueble Kollision und die nagelneue C-Klasse (202) von seinem Dad war ein Totalschaden.

@ Einparken: eigentlich nie wirklich Last mit gehabt, egal was fuer ein Gefaehrt. Ich hab meist nur Probleme wenn der Parkplatz zu groß ist.
Dann steht der Wagen meist irgendwie drinnen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2014)

Einparken lernt man irgendwann zwangsweise... Ich arbeite in Braunschweig genau im Zentrum (70m Luftlinie zum Schloss) und wenn man muss kommt man irgendwann in jede Lücke rein .


----------



## Lee (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man mit nem langen Kombi gestraft ist, der einen gigantischen Wendekreis hat, lernt man Städte und parken zu hassen


----------



## Mosed (15. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mich wundert das irgendwie, dass hier fast alle rückwärts einparken und ich fast immer vorwärts. Irgendwie finde ich Vorwärts-Einparken leichter, vor allem, wenn die Lücke 2 Autos breit ist. Dann fahr ich einfach rein und stehe sofort richtig. Geht doch viel schneller als rückwärts Oo


 
Ja, aber vorwärts "ausparken" ist auch einfacher und schneller als rückwärts. Da kann man sich aussuchen, wofür man mehr Zeit investiert.
Vor allem wenn die Parkreihen eng sind (oder andere Hindernisse dicht am Parkplatz sind) kommt man vorwärts leichter raus und man sieht auch viel mehr. Außerdem kann man schneller flüchten. 

Sehr viele parken vorwärts ein. Ich bevorzuge rückwärts, außer beim einkaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Sehr viele parken vorwärts ein. Ich bevorzuge rückwärts, *außer beim einkaufen.*


 
Da nehme ich generell zwei Plätze (zumindest, wenn noch genug Stellplätze frei sind).
Es ist nämlich unglaublich, wie viele Menschen rücksichtslos ihre Türen aufreißen und gegen andere Autos schlagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Oktober 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das manche Leute fahren wie die letzten Idioten ist wahr... Nem Kumpel musste mit seinem M3 vorgestern nen Ausflug aufn Acker machen weil ne Tuse meinte sie könne mal eben drei-vier Autos am Stück überholen (Unfall durch riskantes Überholmanöver - Zeugen gesucht / Ilsede / Lokalnachrichten / Peiner Land - PAZ-online.de)... 15-20m vor ihr hat er dann die Reißleine gezogen und hat das Ding halt unkonventionell abstellen müssen... Er durfte sich dann noch anhören, dass er sich nicht so anstellen solle. Vorne komplett im Eimer, das niegelnagelneue Gewindeafhrwerk schrott, ...


 So hart sich das vielleicht anhört aber ich würde bei sowas ganz bis zum Fahrbahnrand, dann bremsen und draufhalten. Die Gefahr das ich mich totfahre, damit der Verursacher ohne Probleme davon kommt wird es bei mir nicht geben. Wenn mir einer rechts vor links nimmt, dann bremse ich auch und knall dem nicht voll in die Karre. Wenn ich aber einen schweren Unfall durch mein Ausweichmanöver produzieren würde, dann weiche ich nicht aus und lasse es drauf ankommen. Mit ein paar fliegenden Spiegeln gehen nämlich auch immer 3 Autos auf eine Landstraße.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da nehme ich generell zwei Plätze (zumindest, wenn noch genug Stellplätze frei sind).
> Es ist nämlich unglaublich, wie viele Menschen rücksichtslos ihre Türen aufreißen und gegen andere Autos schlagen.


 Da bevorzuge ich meistens so weit weg wie nur möglich zu parken. Am liebsten neben Laternen, Hecken oder was sonst noch so auf Parkplätzen ist. Die rammen einem nicht die Karre kaputt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da bevorzuge ich meistens so weit weg wie nur möglich zu parken. Am liebsten neben Laternen, Hecken oder was sonst noch so auf Parkplätzen ist. Die rammen einem nicht die Karre kaputt.


 
Bringt bei uns nix. Du kannst ganz hinten parken und trotzdem steht wieder einer genau neben dir


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem Türenaufreißen ist mir auch mal passiert. Hab etwas Schweres getragen und kurz darauf die Tür geöffnet und die ging dann so leicht auf... Na ja, hab zumindest die Polizei gerufen, die meinten dann, das wäre nicht mal ein Schaden, weil ich nur dieses Gummi-Ding da ganz leicht beschädigt habe - und das ist ja für solche Fälle gemacht. Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt xD

Leider ist dafür der oder die, der/die mein Auto beschädigt hat, einfach abgehauen und ich hab jetzt Kratzer und Dellen im Lack...


----------



## Beam39 (15. Oktober 2014)

Bin ab morgen für 4 Tage mit dem S6 C7 Avant unterwegs. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die 420ps bei dem Gewicht machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bringt bei uns nix. Du kannst ganz hinten parken und trotzdem steht wieder einer genau neben dir


 Also bis jetzt wurde mein Auto noch nie gerammt, wenn ich hinten gestanden hab. Dafür aber schon 6 mal als ich vorne geparkt hab.
Zum Glück gibt es immer mehr videoüberwachte Parkplätze, da ist der Flüchtige gleich auf Band. Leider rufen die im Markt immer die Grünen und man kann da nicht selber bei dem zuhause aufkreuzen. Das würde nämlich wesendlich mehr bewirken als ein bischen "du du sehr böse mach das nich nochmal" von einem Grünen. Ne saftige Strafe wegen Fahrerflucht gibt es bei Parkremplern eh nie. Ich fände öffendliches auspeitschen sehr gut!


----------



## keinnick (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn alles auf Video ist und die Polizei das aufgenommen hat, ist doch alles gut. Dein Schaden wird doch reguliert, was willst Du dann noch mehr?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bin ab morgen für 4 Tage mit dem S6 C7 Avant unterwegs. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die 420ps bei dem Gewicht machen.


 
Spätestens obenraus >100km/h merkt man die Mehrleistung. 
Subjektiv gehen die genrell nicht so gut, weil alles so gut gedämmt ist, bis man mal auf den Tacho guckt 
Hatte ich mit dem 335i auch. Einmal gut drauf, fühlt sich flott an, aber auch nicht brachial schnell und trotzdem fliegt der Tacho über die Zahlenwerte und man ist ganz schön schnell in der "Punkte-Zone" angelangt


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt wurde mein Auto noch nie gerammt, wenn ich hinten gestanden hab. Dafür aber schon 6 mal als ich vorne geparkt hab.
> Zum Glück gibt es immer mehr videoüberwachte Parkplätze, da ist der Flüchtige gleich auf Band. Leider rufen die im Markt immer die Grünen und man kann da nicht selber bei dem zuhause aufkreuzen. Das würde nämlich wesendlich mehr bewirken als ein bischen "du du sehr böse mach das nich nochmal" von einem Grünen. Ne saftige Strafe wegen Fahrerflucht gibt es bei Parkremplern eh nie. Ich fände öffendliches auspeitschen sehr gut!


Wo wohnt ihr denn 

Meine Mutter ist jetzt seit ca. 20 Jahren die Einkäuferin bei uns, ihr ist aber soweit ich weiß nie einer rein bzw. in den letzten 10 Jahren sicher nicht, das weiß ich..


----------



## Beam39 (15. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Spätestens obenraus >100km/h merkt man die Mehrleistung.
> Subjektiv gehen die genrell nicht so gut, weil alles so gut gedämmt ist, bis man mal auf den Tacho guckt
> Hatte ich mit dem 335i auch. Einmal gut drauf, fühlt sich flott an, aber auch nicht brachial schnell und trotzdem fliegt der Tacho über die Zahlenwerte und man ist ganz schön schnell in der "Punkte-Zone" angelangt



Naja, durch das vorhandene Drehmoment erwarte ich da auch subjektiv bei ner Beschleunigung per LC schon ein wenig mehr  Ich bin aber auch auf den Verbrauch in Verbindung mit der Zylinderabschaltung gespannt. Wird sich zeigen wie sparsam der zu bewegen ist auf der AB.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wo wohnt ihr denn
> 
> Meine Mutter ist jetzt seit ca. 20 Jahren die Einkäuferin bei uns, ihr ist aber soweit ich weiß nie einer rein bzw. in den letzten 10 Jahren sicher nicht, das weiß ich..


 

Bei uns ist vor 5 Jahren am Z4 einer an der Heckschürze langgesäbelt, im gleichen Jahr noch eine kleine Delle in der Beifahrertür, vor 3 Jahren ist dann noch jemand am 5er dranlanggelaufen (->Kratzer von der Fahrertür bis zum Heck, zum Glück war der auspolierbar) und letztes Jahr hat mir jemand eine kleine Delle in die Beifahrertür vom 1er gedrückt, ähnlich wie beim Z4.
Natürlich hat sich nie jemand gemeldet, weil die Stümper wohl alle Schiss hatten, den Schaden an den recht hochwertigen Autos zu zahlen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So hart sich das vielleicht anhört aber ich würde bei sowas ganz bis zum Fahrbahnrand, dann bremsen und draufhalten. Die Gefahr das ich mich totfahre, damit der Verursacher ohne Probleme davon kommt wird es bei mir nicht geben. Wenn mir einer rechts vor links nimmt, dann bremse ich auch und knall dem nicht voll in die Karre. Wenn ich aber einen schweren Unfall durch mein Ausweichmanöver produzieren würde, dann weiche ich nicht aus und lasse es drauf ankommen. Mit ein paar fliegenden Spiegeln gehen nämlich auch immer 3 Autos auf eine Landstraße.


 
Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie ich selber reagiert hätte. In dem Moment funktionieren die Gedanken vermutlich nicht so klar und schnell wie von außen betrachtet .


----------



## dsdenni (15. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das mit dem Türenaufreißen ist mir auch mal passiert. Hab etwas Schweres getragen und kurz darauf die Tür geöffnet und die ging dann so leicht auf... Na ja, hab zumindest die Polizei gerufen, die meinten dann, das wäre nicht mal ein Schaden, weil ich nur dieses Gummi-Ding da ganz leicht beschädigt habe - und das ist ja für solche Fälle gemacht. Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt xD
> 
> Leider ist dafür der oder die, der/die mein Auto beschädigt hat, einfach abgehauen und ich hab jetzt Kratzer und Dellen im Lack...



Meinem Vater ist ähnliches passiert. An dem Tag war es winding, er wollte gerade wegfahren als dann plötzlich ne Tür gegen die rechte Hecktür von Ihm knallt. Gab ne Delle und Farbreste vom anderen Auto. Die Frau hatte wohl zu viel zu tun mit den Kleinkindern. Kostenvorabschlag 520€  Wurde von der Versicherung bezahlt.
Haben es aber dann mit Wasser abgemacht  und mit ein bisschen Silverfarbe. Man sieht es  erst wenn man genau hinguckt.

Und das genau in der Seitenlinie  
http://data.motor-talk.de/data/gall...sc-0306-kennzeichenlos-229356122876094009.JPG


----------



## worco (16. Oktober 2014)

edit...sorry läuft nicht so wie gewollt^^


----------



## worco (16. Oktober 2014)

Auf meinen Kleinen ist heute die Winterbereifung draufgekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/IMG]


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wo wohnt ihr denn
> 
> Meine Mutter ist jetzt seit ca. 20 Jahren die Einkäuferin bei uns, ihr ist aber soweit ich weiß nie einer rein bzw. in den letzten 10 Jahren sicher nicht, das weiß ich..


 Ist egal in welchem Laden im Kreis Herfort du einkaufst, kaputtgefahren wird dein Auto überall. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn alles auf Video ist und die Polizei das  aufgenommen hat, ist doch alles gut. Dein Schaden wird doch reguliert,  was willst Du dann noch mehr?


 Das kostet mich aber verdammt viel Zeit und Nerven. Außerdem bekommt der, der mir in die Karre gefahren ist keinen Ärger und das bringt mich total auf die Palme.


----------



## worco (16. Oktober 2014)

So, mal sehen obs Bilder einbetten jetzt ging...einmal noch im Sommer in Polen, und einmal mit den neuen Winterrädern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt weis ich auch wo du die "neuen" Winterräder her hast.


----------



## worco (16. Oktober 2014)

Was lachst du da so? Ist mir da was entgangen?

Edit...OHHHH....nene, das ist schon nen Monat her)))


----------



## Dota2 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin gerade in atlanta und während meiner Freizeit habe ich mich mal etwas bei autohändlern umgesehen... Unglaublich diese Preise... Habe grad als Leihwagen einen chevy traverse.... Ist bis auf das bei Amis quasi immer miserable Fahrverhalten in Sachen Ausstattung und Verarbeitung echt gut... Kostet mit allem drum und dran 40 tausend Dollar...  (Ist etwa q5 Niveau schätze ich mal)

Aber jetzt mal zu den interessanten Sachen:

(Alles Neuwagen)

Corvette: 65.000

Touareg: 63.000

S 550: 89.000

535i: 60.000

Wenn man mal mit den Preisen in D vergleicht regt einen das fast schon auf...

Gruß


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Preise sind netto, die Ausstattung ist anders. Und von Wechselkursvorteilen haben Einheimische auch nichts.


----------



## riedochs (17. Oktober 2014)

Anruf vom Händler: In 4 Wochen ist mein Cupra da


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2014)

worco schrieb:


> Was lachst du da so? Ist mir da was entgangen?
> 
> Edit...OHHHH....nene, das ist schon nen Monat her)))


 Du warst erst in Polen, und hast dann neue Winterräder. Und irgendwo anders steht jetzt ein Audi auf Steinen.


----------



## Dota2 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ausstattung ist vollausstattung und bei uns kosten die Autos mit dieser Ausstattung schlicht und ergreifend mehr... Der touareg kostet mit der gleichen Ausstattung (Kleinigkeiten, die den Preis nicht rechtfertigen sind anders) 90000 Euro etwa

Edit: die Preise sind schon inkl der 7%


----------



## aloha84 (17. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne Frage an unsere KFZ-Mechatroniker!
Vielleicht habt ihr ja dafür eine Erklärung.

Auto: Astra G ; 1.8 , 92kw, Benziner

Wenn ich mein Auto starte und stehe ist alles i.o, zuerst kaltlaufdrehzahl...und nach knapp einer Minute normale Leerlaufdrehzahl.
Gas nimmt er im Stand ganz normal an.
Jetzt fahre ich los, und im 1. gang ab 1500Umin fängt er fast an zu hüpfen.(ruckelt extrem) und nimmt schlecht gas an.
Untertourig fahren ist kein Problem.
Nach 2-3 Minuten fährt er FAST normal, d.h. wenn ich mit gaaaanz wenig Gas beschleunige, damit er ganz langsam hochdreht, gibts immer mal ein kleines Ruckeln, das gleiche auch bei gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit auf der Landstraße.....man fährt im 5. Gang mit wenig Gas, und immer wieder gibt es kleine Rucker.
Wenn ich mit Vollast beschleunige ist das nicht, gar nicht....er dreht ganz sauber hoch, und fährt auch Vmax.

Ich habe da so an ein Problem wie Zündverteiler, Luftmengenmesser, Lamdasonde oder Drosselklappe gedacht.....*aber auch egal WEIL:*
Mir ist beim Brötchen holen (3km hin, 3km zurück) aufgefallen, dass er die genannten Probleme *auf der Rücktour* nicht hatte.
Also habe ich eben auf Arbeit die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht.......Motor gestartet, knapp 1 Minute laufen lassen und dann Motor ausgemacht, bis 5 gezählt und den Motor wieder gestartet!
Ergebnis: Er fährt wie ein Neuwagen!!!! 
Kein "springen" im kalten Zustand, kein Ruckler bei wenig Gas, oder langsamen Beschleunigen!

Zusammengefasst:
Ich mache Auto an, fahre 50km zur Arbeit --> Ruckelt!
Ich mache an, wieder aus, wieder an --> Neuwagen!

Was soll das denn sein?!
Mechanik, Sensorik, Elektronik können sich doch nach einem "Neustart" nicht von selbst heilen oder wie?
Und "heilen" ist auch der falsche Ausdruck, weil das morgen früh zu 99.9999% wieder das gleiche ist.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## dekay55 (17. Oktober 2014)

Fehlerspeicher auslesen lassen  Opel Motoren reagieren ganz ganz komisch wenn die Motorsteuerung ins Notlauf program geht. Kenn das vom Astra G mit Z20LET


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenn dsd nur vom Daihatsu Terios von meiner Oma. Im ersten (sehr kurzen) Gang hält der die Drehzahl einfach kaum und dreht sehr rau, insbesonders bei Unebenheiten.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Oktober 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Fehlerspeicher auslesen lassen  Opel Motoren reagieren ganz ganz komisch wenn die Motorsteuerung ins Notlauf program geht. Kenn das vom Astra G mit Z20LET


 
Ja ich mache demnächst mal nen Termin.
Seltsam ist das dropsdem, MKL-Leuchte geht nicht an.......und er hat auch keinen unruhigen lauf......im leerlauf wirkt der Zeiger wie festgetackert.
Was war das Problem bei deinem 2,0er?


----------



## dekay55 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das war nicht meiner, war von nem bekannten. Bei dem war das problem das mein bekannter nen volltrottel ist und Turbo Sound in Fast and Furios Manier wollte und da Wastegate lahmgelegt hat damit sein reingepfuschtes BlowOff Ventil gaaanz laut zischt, kann das garnicht alles aufführen. Auf jeden fall lief der Motor im Notlaufprogramm und obwohl alles repariert war lief die kiste einfach nur richtig scheise bis ich den Fehlerspeicher komplett gelöscht hab, dannach neu einlernen und die Karre lief wieder wie er sollte. 
Mal geprüft oder irgendwo Falschluft zieht ? Wobei ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann, das einfachste waere eben mal den Fehlerpeicher auslesen, dann must nicht die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen, bzw danach erst wenn nix schlüssiges raus kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an unsere KFZ-Mechatroniker!
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja dafür eine Erklärung.
> 
> Auto: Astra G ; 1.8 , 92kw, Benziner
> ...


 Puh mit den Opel Motoren bin ich nicht so sonderlich vertraut...  So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich auf Falschlluft oder Luftmassenmesser tippen. Eher sogar Falschluft, weil er ja bei Vollast gut durchzieht. Wenn du den laufen lässt im Leerlauf bei offener Haube, hörst du dann ein ganz hochfrequentes Zischen?


----------



## keinnick (18. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Ausstattung ist vollausstattung und bei uns kosten die Autos mit dieser Ausstattung schlicht und ergreifend mehr... Der touareg kostet mit der gleichen Ausstattung (Kleinigkeiten, die den Preis nicht rechtfertigen sind anders) 90000 Euro etwa
> 
> Edit: die Preise sind schon inkl der 7%



Jein, die Autos haben nicht unbedingt die Vollausstattung. Sieh Dir mal den "Konfigurator" unter 2014 VW Touareg - Luxury SUV | Volkswagen an. Das Ding ist ein Witz. Die bieten dort eine Handvoll vorgefertigte Modelle an, bei denen Du Motor, die Farbe und die Sitze wählen kannst. Oftmals ist das "Wunschmodell" sogar schon auf Lager. Dadurch lassen sich natürlich ne Menge Kosten sparen. Hier in Deutschland sind Neuwagen hingegen meist individuelle "Einzelstücke" was sich natürlich in der Herstellung auf den Preis auswirkt.

Dennoch hast Du wahrscheinlich Recht damit, dass man ein identisches Auto bei uns nicht zu den Preisen bekommt.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Puh mit den Opel Motoren bin ich nicht so sonderlich vertraut...  So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich auf Falschlluft oder Luftmassenmesser tippen. Eher sogar Falschluft, weil er ja bei Vollast gut durchzieht. Wenn du den laufen lässt im Leerlauf bei offener Haube, hörst du dann ein ganz hochfrequentes Zischen?


 
Ne man hört kein zischen, klingt alles "normal".
Davon ab war meine erste Theorie auch LMM und/oder Nebenluft durch gerissenen Schlauch/Dichtung o.ä.
Allerdings erklärt das, in meinem laienhaften Verständnis, nicht, weshalb er nach einem "Neustart" fährt wie gerade vom Band gerollt.
Ich werde weiter ein Auge drauf halten und bei Zeiten mal den Speicher auslesen lassen......
Der Witz ist ja wenn du mit der Kiste in die Werkstatt fährst (eventuell ruckelnd), du die Karre ausmachst, den Schlüssel abgibst.... dann vermutlich die Werkstatt anruft und sagt: "Wir sind gerade gefahren, aber da war kein Ruckeln..."

Naja ich werd sehen, demnächst muss sowieso was neues/gebrauchtes kommen, wenn Autos nur nicht so teuer wären. /:


----------



## nfsgame (18. Oktober 2014)

Hat mein Golf ab und zu auch mal exakt dieses Verhalten inklusive "wie neu" nach nem Neustart. Besser gesagt "hatte" . Nachdem letztens die EPC-Leuchte an war und die Werkstatt diagnostizierte "Steuergerät: Komponente defekt" habe ich mich selber auf Suche begeben und es hing ein Kabel am Stecker vom Steuergerät auf halb 12 und hat anscheinend zu falschen Messwerten geführt .

Ansonsten lass den Motor in den Zustand doch einfach laufen während du dich inner Werkstatt anmeldest sie sollen sich das doch mal ansehen .


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2014)

Nach einem Zündungswechsel wird die Kurzzeit Gemischanpassung wieder zurückgesetzt. Das könnte das Verhalten erklären.

Du kannst doch problemlos die Kiste laufend bei deiner Opel Werkstatt hinstellen. Grade bei Datenbus Fehlern hab ich das häufiger das ich mir das laufende Auto mit aktuell vorhandenem Fehler in die Werkstatt hole. Wenn du das mit dem Meister/Annehmer abgesprochen hast, ist das kein Thema dein Auto laufend abzugeben, damit man den Fehler besser finden kann.

Ich habs auch immer am liebsten, wenn der Fehler aktuell vorhanden ist und ich den immer wieder reproduzieren kann. Zu 80% muss ich aber den Fehler suchen wenn das Auto perfekt läuft.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2014)

So, heute mal mein Auto im inneren geputzt.
Kunststoffteile, Scheiben, Teppiche gesaugt.
Nächste Woche gehts dann durch die Waschstraße.


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gehts dann durch die Waschstraße.



Das ruiniert nur den Lack. Bei mir gibt es nur Handwäsche und im Frühjahr kommt die Poliermaschine zum Einsatz


----------



## Magogan (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich dachte, das sei in modernen Waschstraßen nicht mehr so?


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2014)

Die Poliermaschine hat jedenfalls das Potential den Lack mindestens im gleichen Maße zu ruinieren - wenn ein Anwender sie nicht im Griff hat.


----------



## Captn (18. Oktober 2014)

Kantendurchpolieren par ecxellence ist da vorprogrammiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das ruiniert nur den Lack. Bei mir gibt es nur Handwäsche und im Frühjahr kommt die Poliermaschine zum Einsatz


 
+1 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das sei in modernen Waschstraßen nicht mehr so?


 
Doch, ist immer noch so. gerade wenn viele dreckige Autos hintereinander gewaschen werden, sind die Lappen der Waschanlage richtig schön voll Sand.



McZonk schrieb:


> Die Poliermaschine hat jedenfalls das Potential  den Lack mindestens im gleichen Maße zu ruinieren - wenn ein Anwender  sie nicht im Griff hat.


 
Kommt auf die Poliermaschine an.
Bis man mit einer Exzenter eine Kante durchpoliert, muss man schon ziemlich lange mit viel Druck draufhalten.
Bei einer Rotationsmaschine ist dies eher der Fall, aber solange man gewisse Regeln beachtet auch, poliert man auch so schnell nix durch.
Bei einer Rota hat man allerdings noch die Gefahr, sich Hologramme in den Lack zu polieren.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Kantendurchpolieren par ecxellence ist da vorprogrammiert.


 
s.o.


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Poliermaschine an.
> Bis man mit einer Exzenter eine Kante durchpoliert, muss man schon ziemlich lange mit viel Druck draufhalten.
> Bei einer Rotationsmaschine ist dies eher der Fall, aber solange man gewisse Regeln beachtet auch, poliert man auch so schnell nix durch.
> Bei einer Rota hat man allerdings noch die Gefahr, sich Hologramme in den Lack zu polieren.


Na, Waschanlagen werden hier ja auch alle über einen Kamm geschert... Fahr ich in eine Waschstraße mit wenig Andrang (saubere Bürsten), entsprechender Technik und guter Wartung kann ich auch davon ausgehen, dass ich danach nix ruiniert habe.


----------



## Captn (18. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Poliermaschine an.
> Bis man mit einer Exzenter eine Kante durchpoliert, muss man schon ziemlich lange mit viel Druck draufhalten.
> Bei einer Rotationsmaschine ist dies eher der Fall, aber solange man gewisse Regeln beachtet auch, poliert man auch so schnell nix durch.
> Bei einer Rota hat man allerdings noch die Gefahr, sich Hologramme in den Lack zu polieren.



Du brauchst mir nicht zu erklären wie das geht . Ich mach das oft genug, vorallem wenn mein Dad mal wieder eins seiner Autos lackiert hat und da reicht es halt nicht mal kurz wischi waschi zu machen.
Für Holograme gibt es doch sowieso Paste, also halb so wild.


----------



## riedochs (18. Oktober 2014)

Egal wie gut die Waschanlage ist, in den Ecken hängt immer noch der Dreck. Da hilft auch der Hochdruckreiniger nichts der vorher angewendet wird. Meine Frau fährt ihren Passat öfters durch die Waschstraße (Vielfahrer). Ueber die Jahre sieht man es dem Lack einfach an. 

Handwäsche mit anschließendem Kneten, Polieren und 2 Lagen Hartwachs dauern eben und das kann keine Waschstraße in 5 Minuten durchfahren liefern. 
Von aussen sieht man den Waschstraßen leider nicht an wie gut die Wartung ist. Am Ergebnis sieht man es hinterher und vorallem Unilacke leiden da massiv wenn die Wartung nicht 100%ig ist. 

Jedem das seine, aber mein Auto ist mir das Wert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Du brauchst mir nicht zu erklären wie das geht . Ich mach das oft genug, vorallem wenn mein Dad mal wieder eins seiner Autos lackiert hat und da reicht es halt nicht mal kurz wischi waschi zu machen.
> Für Holograme gibt es doch sowieso Paste, also halb so wild.


 
Selbst mit einer guten Polierpaste kann man sich Hologramme in den Lack hauen. Es liegt nicht an der verwendeten Paste, sondern an der Bedienung der Maschine.


----------



## Captn (18. Oktober 2014)

Nein ich meinte, dass es für den Fall der Fälle auch Anti-Hologramm-Paste gibt, um diese zu "entfernen".


----------



## fatlace (19. Oktober 2014)

Gerade bei meinem nachbar gesichtet, sehr geiles ding


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2014)

Der ist fett 
Plant der 'ne Weltumrundung  ?


----------



## Mosed (19. Oktober 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das ruiniert nur den Lack.


 
Ja, und die Fahrt zur Waschstraße nutzt die Reifen und die Bremsbeläge ab... Eigentlich darf man sein Auto gar nicht benutzen, sondern muss es unter eine Plane in einem wohltemperierten Raum abstellen. Denn sonst nutzt sich ja immer irgendwas ab...  

Auf sein Auto achten ist ja schön und gut, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Am schlimmsten sind diejenigen, die meinen die Motorhaube mit einem Überzieher vor Steinschlägen schützen zu müssen.
Irgendwo ist ein Auto dann doch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Auf lange Sicht gehört auch der Lack zu den "Verschleißteilen".


----------



## der_yappi (19. Oktober 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ja, und die Fahrt zur Waschstraße nutzt die Reifen und die Bremsbeläge ab... Eigentlich darf man sein Auto gar nicht benutzen, sondern muss es unter eine Plane in einem wohltemperierten Raum abstellen. Denn sonst nutzt sich ja immer irgendwas ab...
> 
> Auf sein Auto achten ist ja schön und gut, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Am schlimmsten sind diejenigen, die meinen die Motorhaube mit einem Überzieher vor Steinschlägen schützen zu müssen.
> Irgendwo ist ein Auto dann doch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Auf lange Sicht gehört auch der Lack zu den "Verschleißteilen".


 
So seh ichs auch.

Nicht das es in diese Richtung geht 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CMN2-rG354


----------



## ebastler (19. Oktober 2014)

Exakt. Unser Auto hat von vorn bis hinten haufenweise sehr feine Kratzer, und leider auch eine Schramme am Dach. Und wisst ihr was? Damit schaut der Defender sogar besser aus als ohne. Man merkt dem Auto an, dass wir zwar drauf aufpassen, ihn aber trotzdem benutzen.
Und "benutzen" heißt hier, in jeden Waldweg zu fahren, und ne Menge Spaß zu haben. Und wenn mal ein Zweig eine kleine Schramme macht, dann ist das halt so. Wir vermeiden es natürlich, aber letzten Endes ist es eh egal, ein Auto muss einen transportieren und Spaß machen.


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2014)

Kommt ganz auf den Preis des Autos an. Wenn man 2 Millionen dafür ausgegeben hat, ärgert man sich wohl eher über Kratzer...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2014)

Ist bei euch der Sprit auch so wahnsinnig günstig ?!
Ich hab den Z4 gerade für 1,399€ vollgetankt (Super)
Diesel ist momentan bei 1,219€.
Mittlerweile sind bei allen Tankstellen bei uns die Tanks leer.


----------



## -sori- (19. Oktober 2014)

Hier in der Schweiz ebenfalls:  Super für 1,63 CHF bei der günstigsten Tankstelle, entspricht 1,35 Euro


----------



## der_yappi (19. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir warens diese Woche (letzten Do) noch 1,41 für den Liter E10 bei ner Markentanke (Shell)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Oktober 2014)

E10 kostet hier bei Aral etwa 1,43€
Diesel etwa 1,24€

Ich hab in letzter Zeit eh das Gefühl dass die das gefühlt um einen Wunschpreis von 1,42 (E10) rumlenken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2014)

Verdammt, mein Kumpel hat mich heute morgen im Dauervollgas geschlagen.  22 Minuten und 47 Sekunden auf der A2. Wir waren zwar nur im Schnitt mit ~200 unterwegs weil der Leon nicht mehr her gab aber immerhin.  Teilweise etliche Kilometer kein anderes Auto zu sehen. War heute morgen ein echter Traum (mit)zu fahren.


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, dann fahr einen Opel Corsa mit 60 PS, der schafft 150, da schaffste noch länger Dauervollgas xD


----------



## McZonk (19. Oktober 2014)

Gutes Argument


----------



## dsdenni (19. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist bei euch der Sprit auch so wahnsinnig günstig ?!
> Ich hab den Z4 gerade für 1,399€ vollgetankt (Super)
> Diesel ist momentan bei 1,219€.
> Mittlerweile sind bei allen Tankstellen bei uns die Tanks leer.



Der Andrang war echt schlimm. Mein Vater dachte sich auch: Tank mal voll bei dem Preis  
Echter Stau bei Wiro gewesen


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, dann fahr einen Opel Corsa mit 60 PS, der schafft 150, da schaffste noch länger Dauervollgas xD


 Das stimmt wohl!  Und dann wird man bergrunter von einer S-Klasse in Schubabschaltung überholt.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Der Andrang war echt schlimm. Mein Vater dachte sich auch: Tank mal voll bei dem Preis
> Echter Stau bei Wiro gewesen



Ich werde wohl nie begreifen was erwachsene Menschen dazu bringt sich ohne Not in einer Schlange anzustellen nur weil der Sprit ein paar Cent billiger geworden ist...

Freizeit ist schließlich auch Geld wert!


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2014)

Wenn getankt werden muss,d ann wird getankt. Wenns dann paar cent billiger ist, isses gut. Aber extra inne Schlage stellen? Nee danke...


----------



## dsdenni (19. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie begreifen was erwachsene Menschen dazu bringt sich ohne Not in einer Schlange anzustellen nur weil der Sprit ein paar Cent billiger geworden ist...
> 
> Freizeit ist schließlich auch Geld wert!



Musste sowieso tanken, da er fast Leer war. Sonst wären wir auch weitergefahren^^ Aber 1.21€ ist ne Seltenheit meistens 1,28-1,35€


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl!  Und dann wird man bergrunter von einer S-Klasse in Schubabschaltung überholt.


Tja, ein Opel Corsa ist wohl wirklich nur für Leute, die ein Auto nur haben wollen, um überhaupt mal irgendwo hinzukommen. Also nur als Fortbewegungsmittel. 18,2 Sekunden von 0 auf 100, das ist ja schon fast Negativrekord. Ich möchte fast wetten, dass der Typ auf'm Fahrrad beim Weltrekordversuch im Windschatten schneller beschleunigt hat. Der Rekord liegt übrigens bei ca. 269 km/h. Mit einem Fahrrad. Zwar im Windschatten, aber trotzdem krass. Mein Auto schafft nicht so viel xD

Liste der Geschwindigkeitsrekorde


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Oktober 2014)

Bei uns (NRW) ist in letzter Zeit auch schön billig die Suppe (1,22/1,42).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nie begreifen was erwachsene Menschen dazu bringt sich ohne Not in einer Schlange anzustellen nur weil der Sprit ein paar Cent billiger geworden ist...
> 
> Freizeit ist schließlich auch Geld wert!


 
Kommt drauf an.
Da es gestern bei uns ~15ct pro Liter günstiger war als normal, kann man sich ruhig kurz anstellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2014)

Um einen ggf. noch halb vollen Tank zu füllen? Bei 30l spart man grad mal 4,5€, dafür stell ich mich nirgens an! Wenns so knapp ist, dann sollte man sich vlt. überlegen sich ein sparsameres Auto oder einen entsprechenden Fahrstil zuzulegen - da ist dann noch mehr gespart...


----------



## watercooled (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe gestern auch für 1,23€ getankt


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist das auch egal. Ob ich jetzt für 80 € volltanke oder für 75 € macht ja nix. Ich vergleiche auch keine Preise oder fahre Umwege um zu tanken. Wenn leer ist, wird halt getankt, da wo ich gerade vorbeikomme.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Tja, ein Opel Corsa ist wohl wirklich nur für Leute, die ein Auto nur haben wollen, um überhaupt mal irgendwo hinzukommen.* Also nur als Fortbewegungsmittel. 18,2 Sekunden von 0 auf 100, das ist ja schon fast Negativrekord. Ich möchte fast wetten, dass der Typ auf'm Fahrrad beim Weltrekordversuch im Windschatten schneller beschleunigt hat. Der Rekord liegt übrigens bei ca. 269 km/h. Mit einem Fahrrad. Zwar im Windschatten, aber trotzdem krass. Mein Auto schafft nicht so viel xD
> 
> Liste der Geschwindigkeitsrekorde


 
Aha.........Opel Corsa OPC Nürburgring Edition im Test: Rundenzeit-Erfolg dank Rückschritt - sport auto


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> 18,2 Sekunden von 0 auf 100, das ist ja schon fast Negativrekord.


 
Der schlechteste Wert den ich noch in Erinnerung habe war ein Test in der AMS vom Smart cdi mit 23,9s von 0->100 km/h  . 
Das ist keine BEschleunigung sondern ENTschleunigung  .


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2014)

@aloha84: Aber wer kauft sich einen Opel Corsa, wenn er ein schnelles Auto will? Vor allem die Bremsen beim Corsa sind laut dem Link nicht so toll... Der Corsa meiner Mutter hat in der Serienausstattung nicht einmal einen Schlüssel mit Fernbedienung, aber immerhin eine Zentralverriegelung und elektrische Fensterheber xD Und das für 10000 Euro... Für das Geld kann man sich einen BMW E46 325 Ci mit Fernbedienung, Klimaautomatik und elektrisch verstellbaren Sitzen mit unter 100000 km kaufen xD

Hat eigentlich ein im Auto eingebautes Navigationssystem irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber modernen Smartphones, die den Aufpreis rechtfertigen? Oder sind die inzwischen eigentlich überflüssig, sofern man damit leben kann, dass das Smartphone dann halt an der Windschutzscheibe hängt?


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> @aloha84: Aber wer kauft sich einen Opel Corsa, wenn er ein schnelles Auto will? Vor allem die Bremsen beim Corsa sind laut dem Link nicht so toll... Der Corsa meiner Mutter hat in der Serienausstattung nicht einmal einen Schlüssel mit Fernbedienung, aber immerhin eine Zentralverriegelung und elektrische Fensterheber xD Und das für 10000 Euro... Für das Geld kann man sich einen BMW E46 325 Ci mit Fernbedienung, Klimaautomatik und elektrisch verstellbaren Sitzen mit unter 100000 km kaufen xD


 
Der Link war als Spaß und Info gemeint, dass die Wenigsten sich so eine Kiste hinstellen sollte klar sein....mal davon ab, dass die Bremsen nicht so schlecht sein können, sonst würde keine Bestzeit zu stande kommen.

Preisvergleiche zwischen Neu- und Gebrauchtwagen kommen übrigens immer zum gleichen Ergebnis.
z.B.: "Was??? Du kaufst einen neuen Golf 7 (1,4TSi, 122PS) für 20000€?? Das ist doch voll doof, einen Golf 6 GTI mit unter 100.000km bekommst du schon für weniger!!!!"


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich ein im Auto eingebautes Navigationssystem irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber modernen Smartphones, die den Aufpreis rechtfertigen? Oder sind die inzwischen eigentlich überflüssig, sofern man damit leben kann, dass das Smartphone dann halt an der Windschutzscheibe hängt?


 
Die Hauptvorteile liegen deutlich weniger beim Funktionsumfang als in der Integration in das Bedien-/ Darstellungskonzept.
Sprich während das Handy oder Klebenavi unmotiviert in der Scheibe rumhängen ist das Werksnavi in der Regel mit 2 Monitoren ausgestattet, einmal irgendwo im Bereich der Mittelkonsole + das Display zwischen Tacho und Drehzahlmesser. So hat man eine bessere Darstellung und das Navi regelt auch die Musik bei Bedarf weg.

Insofern ist es unter dem Strich eine Komfortfrage.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dann fang ich schon mal an zu sparen, das hört sich doch recht praktisch an, vor allem, wenn es das als Head-Up-Display gibt.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die Navigation mit Google Maps übers Handy absolut top. Was anderes kommt mir nicht ins Auto.

Einbaunavis sind teuer, schnell veraltet, gerade im Bezug auf die Auflösung vom Display und werden gerne geklaut. Besser navigieren als ein 08/15 Baumarktnavi für 125 € oder halt Google Maps übers Handy tut ein 4000 € Einbaunavi auch nicht. 

Lediglich beim Wiederverkauf ist ein Einbaunavi eventuell ein Pluspunkt. Muss aber auch nicht zwingend sein. Neue Karten kommen u.U. teuer und je nach Alter erinnert die Darstellung an ein flottes Rennspiel aufem C64. Würde ich keinen Mehrpreis dafür zahlen.

Achja, Handy über BT ans Auto gekoppelt gibt die Ansagen über die Lautsprecher vom Auto aus und schaltet die Musik bei Ansagen stumm.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ach ja....das Gleiche beobachte ich jeden Tag --> Das deutsche Reizverschlussverfahren - PS
E ist soooo einfach, aber viele verstehen es nicht....oder können es nicht.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben eine kleine Atom mit Win XP (wird bald eine Bay Trail mit 8.1) im Auto und dazu einen kleinen Touchscreen.

Offroad das einzig wahre...


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Lediglich beim Wiederverkauf ist ein Einbaunavi eventuell ein Pluspunkt. Muss aber auch nicht zwingend sein. Neue Karten kommen u.U. teuer und je nach Alter erinnert die Darstellung an ein flottes Rennspiel aufem C64. Würde ich keinen Mehrpreis dafür zahlen.


 
Das mit der C64 Grafik kenne ich eher aus dem Bereich "TomTom". Bei Werksnavis habe ich seit Jahren (schon der 3. PKW in Folge) Googlemaps "Grafik", sprich Fotos. Da sehe ich recht wenig Luft für Verbesserungen. 
Aber der Hauptvorteil ist die nahtlose Integration in die Boardsysteme, eine Schnittstelle für alles, Navigation, Telefonie, WLAN Hotspot, Entertainment. Und die Aufpreise sind bei weitem nicht mehr so schlimm. Man zahlt heute so ca. 2.500,- bis 3.000,- Euro. Wenn man das in den Gesamtkontext eines entsprechenden Fahrzeugs setzt, dann reden wir von weniger als 5% des Kaufpreises. Günstiger wäre zwar immer besser aber ich finde das geht so.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2014)

War vorhin mal wieder ein bisschen shoppen... Was für das Sommerauto gut ist, kann für den Alltagswagen nicht schlecht sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das mit der C64 Grafik kenne ich eher aus dem Bereich "TomTom". Bei Werksnavis habe ich seit Jahren (schon der 3. PKW in Folge) Googlemaps "Grafik", sprich Fotos. Da sehe ich recht wenig Luft für Verbesserungen.
> Aber der Hauptvorteil ist die nahtlose Integration in die Boardsysteme, eine Schnittstelle für alles, Navigation, Telefonie, WLAN Hotspot, Entertainment. Und die Aufpreise sind bei weitem nicht mehr so schlimm. Man zahlt heute so ca. 2.500,- bis 3.000,- Euro. Wenn man das in den Gesamtkontext eines entsprechenden Fahrzeugs setzt, dann reden wir von weniger *als 5% des Kaufpreises*. Günstiger wäre zwar immer besser aber ich finde das geht so.




 Bei einem Wagen der 60.000€ Marke tun die 2500-3000€ nicht mehr ganz so weh, das stimmt wohl.
P/L passt mir das aber trotzdem noch nicht, für 3000€ Kaufpreis ist dort Technik für 200€ verbaut.
Und wenn das Auto "nur" 15 - 20t€ kostet, sieht die Relation auch schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Da finde ich diese "Intellilink" o.ä. Lösungen besser, weil günstiger.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei einem Wagen der 60.000€ Marke tun die 2500-3000€ nicht mehr ganz so weh, das stimmt wohl.
> P/L passt mir das aber trotzdem noch nicht, für 3000€ Kaufpreis ist dort Technik für 200€ verbaut.
> Und wenn das Auto "nur" 15 - 20t€ kostet, sieht die Relation auch schon wieder ganz anders aus.
> Da finde ich diese "Intellilink" o.ä. Lösungen besser, weil günstiger.


 
In kleineren Fahrzeugklassen sind die Aufpreise meist auch niedriger. 
Wie gesagt, günstiger wäre mir auch lieber aber bei dem Gedanken in ein 60k+ Auto per Saugnapf was in die Scheibe zu hängen und eine "leere" Mittelkonsole vorzufinden, fände ich jetzt nicht unbedingt begehrenswert.


----------



## ebastler (20. Oktober 2014)

Gibts eigentlich gute Touchscreens? 7" oder so, ne gescheite Auflösung wäre gut, da windows 8 sonst drauf sackt, idealerweise 4:3.

Unser aktueller ist mit 1024*768 aufgelöst und reagiert sehr schlecht, uralter resistover touch halt...


----------



## Beam39 (20. Oktober 2014)

Klasse, oder? Da leg ich mit dem S6 1500km zurück, komme um 2 Uhr Nachts an, fahre meine Freundin nach Hause und auf dem Rückweg von ca. 1km kommt mir nen LKW entgegen und plötzlich kracht irgendwas in die Scheibe.. -_- Was auch immer das war es hat die Scheibe so gut wie durchlöchert und das Auto war voller Splitter.

Bin zwar gewendet und hab den LKW-Fahrer angehalten und die Polizei gerufen, die konnten da aber nichts machen weils nen geschlossener LKW war und nichts gefehlt hat. Is zwar alles versichert mit ner SB von 150€ aber ärgerlich trotzdem, besonders weils kein normaler Steinschlag war sondern was größeres..


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In kleineren Fahrzeugklassen sind die Aufpreise meist auch niedriger.
> Wie gesagt, günstiger wäre mir auch lieber aber bei dem Gedanken in ein 60k+ Auto per Saugnapf was in die Scheibe zu hängen und eine "leere" Mittelkonsole vorzufinden, fände ich jetzt nicht unbedingt begehrenswert.



Mein Chef "tarnt" sein M3 Cabrio mit ner Saugnapfhalterung. Aus Angst, dass sie ihm das Einbaunavi klauen. So kann mans auch machen. Da lass ich den Klimmbimm lieber gleich ganz weg als nächtens nicht ruhig schlafen zu können.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Oktober 2014)

So verrückt das klingt, jeden den ich kenne der ein "TomTom" hatte, mein Dienstwagen eingeschlossen, wurde in den ersten 3 Jahren um selbiges beraubt.
Meine Eltern haben seit 13 Jahren ein Werksnavi, das ist noch da wo es hingehört  .


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2014)

Könnt ihr euch noch an meinen Kumpel erinnern der unverschuldet den Unfall hatte mit dem betrunkenen Ex-Bürgermeister? Gestern bin ich mit ihm seinen neuen 100NX holen gewesen... blöd gelaufen nach ca 100 Kilometer ist uns eine Horde Wildschweine auf der A45 bei Siegen in seinen Alltagswagen gerannt. Der Audi ist nun auch kaputt, aber wohl noch zu retten. Haben uns dann von einem weiteren Freund abholen lassen und trotz allem den 100NX geholt. Leider auch hier eine Enttäuschung da der Wagen auf Bildern viel viel besser aussah. Aber er hat ihn trotzdem genommen, wird er halt einmal komplett neu aufgebaut wie sein alter NX auch. 

Dank Kurzzeitkennzeichen bin ich den MX3 meiner Verlobten nun knapp 600 Kilometer gefahren. Damit kann man die Probefahrt getrost als "Bestanden" betrachten. Der neue Motor werkelt unglaublich gut, es ist echt erstaunlich war 0.7L Hubraum und 37PS ausmachen können. Am meisten dürften aber die zusätzlichen 60NM eine Rolle spielen. JETZT macht der Wagen echt Spaß... leider säuft er auch ordentlich. Bin gerade so auf 10L Super gekommen und das obwohl ich die meiste Zeit mit 120km/h unterwegs war.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So verrückt das klingt, jeden den ich kenne der ein "TomTom" hatte, mein Dienstwagen eingeschlossen, wurde in den ersten 3 Jahren um selbiges beraubt.
> Meine Eltern haben seit 13 Jahren ein Werksnavi, das ist noch da wo es hingehört  .



So ein TomTom ist auch was ganz reizvolles ^^

Ich hab das Navi auf der Ablage liegen. Halterung habe ich gar nicht. Die Ansage über die Lautsprecher reicht mir. 

Grundsätzlich stimmts aber. In teurers Auto gehört auch ein gescheites Infotainment.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Oktober 2014)

Bei weiteren Fahrten sitz ich meistens sowieso neben meinem Vater und sag ihm alles an, was auf dem Navi steht. Da kriegt er einfach mehr Infos in weniger Zeit.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja. Meine Frau über nimmt das auch gerne. ^^


----------



## dsdenni (20. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bei weiteren Fahrten sitz ich meistens sowieso neben meinem Vater und sag ihm alles an, was auf dem Navi steht. Da kriegt er einfach mehr Infos in weniger Zeit.



Personal Assistent


----------



## fatlace (20. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch noch an meinen Kumpel erinnern der unverschuldet den Unfall hatte mit dem betrunkenen Ex-Bürgermeister? Gestern bin ich mit ihm seinen neuen 100NX holen gewesen... blöd gelaufen nach ca 100 Kilometer ist uns eine Horde Wildschweine auf der A45 bei Siegen in seinen Alltagswagen gerannt. Der Audi ist nun auch kaputt, aber wohl noch zu retten. Haben uns dann von einem weiteren Freund abholen lassen und trotz allem den 100NX geholt. Leider auch hier eine Enttäuschung da der Wagen auf Bildern viel viel besser aussah. Aber er hat ihn trotzdem genommen, wird er halt einmal komplett neu aufgebaut wie sein alter NX auch.
> 
> Dank Kurzzeitkennzeichen bin ich den MX3 meiner Verlobten nun knapp 600 Kilometer gefahren. Damit kann man die Probefahrt getrost als "Bestanden" betrachten. Der neue Motor werkelt unglaublich gut, es ist echt erstaunlich war 0.7L Hubraum und 37PS ausmachen können. Am meisten dürften aber die zusätzlichen 60NM eine Rolle spielen. JETZT macht der Wagen echt Spaß... leider säuft er auch ordentlich. Bin gerade so auf 10L Super gekommen und das obwohl ich die meiste Zeit mit 120km/h unterwegs war.



so geil ich japaner auch finde, aber im alltag sind große motoren mit viel hubraum einfach viel entspannter zu fahren.
da können die kleinen hochdrehzahlmotoren nicht gegen anstinken, auch ein grund warum ich jetzt ein 3l R6 fahre.

der mazda sieht echt schick aus, mir wären weiße felgen aber zu pflege intensiv, wie oft wäscht deine freundin die felgen?

ich hab gerade erstmal die winterräder drauf geschmissen, fahre den wagen jetzt noch diese woche, dann kommt der in ne warme halle und ich steige auf nen 86c polo für den winter um
was felgen ausmachen, mit den kleinen felgen wirkt der wagen einfach beschissen


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei einem Wagen der 60.000€ Marke tun die 2500-3000€ nicht mehr ganz so weh, das stimmt wohl.
> P/L passt mir das aber trotzdem noch nicht, für 3000€ Kaufpreis ist dort Technik für 200€ verbaut.
> Und wenn das Auto "nur" 15 - 20t€ kostet, sieht die Relation auch schon wieder ganz anders aus.
> Da finde ich diese "Intellilink" o.ä. Lösungen besser, weil günstiger.


 Technik für 200€? Hast du schonmal gesehen was zu einem Multimedia/Navigationssystem alles dazu gehört? Ich denke nicht. Wir sind nicht mehr im Zeitalter des DIN Radios.



Seabound schrieb:


> Mein Chef "tarnt" sein M3 Cabrio mit ner  Saugnapfhalterung. Aus Angst, dass sie ihm das Einbaunavi klauen. So  kann mans auch machen. Da lass ich den Klimmbimm lieber gleich ganz weg  als nächtens nicht ruhig schlafen zu können.


 Von welchem Hersteller kann man denn noch Navis klauen und in einem anderen Auto einbauen? Das war früher mal.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller kann man denn noch Navis klauen und in einem anderen Auto einbauen? Das war früher mal.


 
Der ganze Kram ist doch selbst in meinem Golf (normales Radio) schon an den Rest der Fahrzeugelektronik gekoppelt/angemeldet/gepaired/whatever... Alternativradio bringt lustige Fehler im Speicher wenn nicht abgemeldet (und wo anders läuft das Radio auch nicht ohne weiteres) .


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2014)

Ein geklautes Navi in einem anderen Auto einzubauen endet meist damit das der Motor nicht mehr anspringt.  Wenn man da nicht nen absoluter Software Crack ist und die gesamte Fahrberechtigung des Fahrzeuges umschreiben kann, dann bringt es einem garnix.

Davon mal abgesehen das wohl kaum jemand das Bedienteil, dem Kabelsatz, die Antenne, den Navirechner, den Verstärker, das Radiomodul, das Telefonmodul, den Antennenverstärker und das DVD Laufwerk klaut. Das ist selbst wenn man alles kaputtbricht und rausreißt mindestens 2 Stunden Arbeit... und nur mit dem Bedienteil kann man nix anfangen.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Technik für 200€? Hast du schonmal gesehen was zu einem Multimedia/Navigationssystem alles dazu gehört?



Die Technik ist zumindest so billig, das sie auch ohne Aufpreis schon oftmals mit verbaut ist. Man kann z.B. in meinem Audi im nachhinein einfach das Navi freischalten lassen. Die dazu benötigte Technik nebst Display ist ohnehin da. Das Navi selbst ist ja bloß a bissle Software und verlangt nach keiner teuren extra Hardware. 

Soweit ich weiß hat Audi ja als CPU nen Tegra 3 verbaut, also im Prinzip das was ein Smartphone auch drin hat - die Technik ist wirklich billig! Wobei die Hersteller der Handys nicht ganz so unverschämt sind beim Preis wie so manche Sonderausstattung der Autohersteller! Und das will was heißen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2014)

Einfach freischalten das würde mich aber stark wundern.  Dann würde es ja keiner nehmen sondern hinterher einfach nur freischalten.

Was braucht ein Navi denn auch groß an Rechenleistung? Und nur die CPU ansich ist billig, der ganze Rest der da dranhängt aber eher nicht. Klar ist es nicht 1:1 so teuer was die Komponenten kosten aber der Hersteller muss ja das Zeug auch entwickeln. Der reine Produktionspreis eines Neuwagens ist teilweise nicht mal 1/3 des Verkaufspreises.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2014)

Na dann wundere dich mal schön. Problem beim freischalten ist, du es beim Händler machen musst und so eben gewährleistet ist, dass der OEM seinen Wucherpreis nehmen kann. Bei Audi gehts nur mit Fahrgestellnummer und Datenbankeintrag - als Hinterhof Kirsche mit Laptop hat man da keine Chance.

Das Argument mit der Entwicklung zieht in dem Fall nicht wirklich. Die Navisoftware wird zugekauft und zwar da wo die TomToms und Konsorten auch kaufen. Das ist nicht teurer als bei denen (ein Cousin schafft beim Becker). Die Anpassung an das Bedienkonzept des Herstellers nebst Optik muss natürlich gemacht werden. Aber wenn man die Kosten auf die Stückzahlen umlegt, dann kommt ganz sicher kein 4-stelliger Betrag raus, maximal 2-stellig und auch das wird noch hoch gegriffen sein.

Die Aufpreise der Hersteller für Sonderausstattung haben in vielen Fällen nichts mit den Kosten zu tun, sondern dienen der Gewinnmaximierung! Ich könnte - wenn ich dürfte - Beispiele nennen... Schamlos!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die Kosten auf die Stückzahlen umlegt, dann kommt ganz sicher kein 4-stelliger Betrag raus, maximal 2-stellig und auch das wird noch hoch gegriffen sein.


 
3-Stellig wird's schon sein  (ein iPhone liegt schon bei den Produktionskosten bei 200USD)


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 3-Stellig wird's schon sein  (ein iPhone liegt schon bei den Produktionskosten bei 200USD)



Ne, weil das Navi keine spezielle Hardware erfordert, die nicht ohnehin drin wäre. Da gehts nur um Software(freischaltung).

Abgesehen davon kenne ich wesentlich niedrigere Zahlen fürs iPhone - die müssen aber natürlich net stimmen. 

Edit:http://m.n24.de/n24/Nachrichten/Netzwelt/d/5456936/was-die-neuen-iphones-wirklich-wert-sind.html

Beim Vorgänger wars weniger...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Oktober 2014)

Im Internet ist immer von 200USD die Rede.
Es kommt drauf an, ob die HW schon vorhanden ist. Bei BMW z.B. nicht (z.B. Kein Navi Rechner, kein Display)
z.B. das CIC wird bei BMW auch in der Produktion schon gut was kosten.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst das Primitivdisplay im Auto aber definitiv nicht mit dem eines Handys vergleichen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Oktober 2014)

Das nun nicht. Aber den kompletten Navi Rechner, GPS Antenne, MuFu (oft bei der Navigation mit enthalten), 
bei BMW z.B. Vorrichtung für Connected Drive etc. pp.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> so geil ich japaner auch finde, aber im alltag sind große motoren mit viel hubraum einfach viel entspannter zu fahren.
> da können die kleinen hochdrehzahlmotoren nicht gegen anstinken, auch ein grund warum ich jetzt ein 3l R6 fahre.



Ansich bin ich ein Fan von Hochdrehzahlmotoren. Jedoch muss ich gestehen das mir die letzten Tage der 2.5L V6 deutlich mehr Spaß gemacht hat als mein 2L R4. Der originale 1.8L V6 hingegen hat mir gar keinen Spaß gemacht... das war ein richtiger Mist-Motor. Ich bin echt beeindruckt was für ein riesen Unterschied bei der Beschleunigung im 5ten nun vorhanden ist. Ab 160km/h ist der NX dann wieder schneller, aber bis dahin sieht er überhaupt kein Land gegen den MX3. 



fatlace schrieb:


> der mazda sieht echt schick aus, mir wären weiße felgen aber zu pflege intensiv, wie oft wäscht deine freundin die felgen?


 
Viel zu selten, meistens mach ich es. Weil ich der Meinung bin das schwarze Felgen bei einem schwarzen Auto nicht gut aussehen


----------



## watercooled (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde schwarze Felgen sehen einfach nur billig aus. Genauso wie matte Folierungen.
Keine Ahnung wo diese beiden Trends herkommen aber es ist absolut grausam...


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2014)

Das mit den schwarzen Felgen kann ich nicht bestätigen, mir gefallen schwarze Felgen je nach Design deutlich besser als z.B. silberne. Aber mein Felgen-Geschmack ist eventuell auch nicht unbedingt Mainstream tauglich. Wer fährt schon grüne Felgen im Sommer und rote Felgen im Winter? 

Aber hier mal ein Beispiel wo mir schwarze Felgen deutlich besser gefallen als silberne.


----------



## watercooled (20. Oktober 2014)

Silber mag ich auch nicht. Wenn es unbedingt silber sein muss dann bitte in Chrom.

Sonst mag ich aber bunte Felgen sehr gern. Oder Gold. Grau und weiss sehen auch sehr geil aus...


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2014)

Chromfelgen gehören meiner Meinung nach nur an alte Amis dran. Bei einem Japaner z.B. gefällt mir das überhaupt nicht. Meine neuen Felgen werden wieder dunkel, ob sie schwarz werden oder doch nur Gunmetall steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das nun nicht. Aber den kompletten Navi Rechner, GPS Antenne, MuFu (oft bei der Navigation mit enthalten),
> bei BMW z.B. Vorrichtung für Connected Drive etc. pp.



Das gibts von den Herstellern der mobilen Geräte alles für 50€, warum sollte es bei BMW mehrere hundert kosten?

Ich bezweifle auch dass es einen dedizierten Navy Rechner gibt. Das läuft auf dem Prozessor mit, der ohnehin für das Interface zuständig ist. Viel brauchts ja net


----------



## watercooled (20. Oktober 2014)

Chromfelgen gefallen mir an Oldtimern sehr gern. In der USDM Szene ja relativ beliebt.
Habe mal eine Supra MK4 mit Chromfelgen gesehen. Hätte nie gedacht das sowas irgendwie stimmig aussehen könnte 
Aber das dürfte ein Einzelfall sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das gibts von den Herstellern der mobilen Geräte alles für 50€, warum sollte es bei BMW mehrere hundert kosten?
> 
> Ich bezweifle auch dass es einen dedizierten Navy Rechner gibt. Das läuft auf dem Prozessor mit, der ohnehin für das Interface zuständig ist. Viel brauchts ja net


 Also bei uns ist auch nix drin, wenn man kein Navi kauft. Kein Rechner im Kofferraum, kein Kabelsatz, keine Bedieneinheit, muss alles eingebaut werden. Das Bordnetzsteuergerät/Sicherungsträger müssen erweitert werden. Das ist ne riesen Aktion. Deswegen lässt es auch keiner nachträglich reinmachen sondern pappt sich lieber nen TomTom in die Scheibe.

Es gibt ja mitlerweile diese Navivorrüstung, wo man dann nur noch das Modul von Becker reinpropfen braucht. Das ist aber ... naja. Es funktioniert ganz gut ist aber halt kein vollwertiges Comand.



watercooled schrieb:


> Sonst mag ich aber bunte Felgen sehr gern. Oder Gold. Grau und weiss sehen auch sehr geil aus...


 Goldene Felgen dürfen/müssen auf einen blauen Subaru Impreza! Sonst aber eher nich.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin selten der Meinung von TheBadFrag aber beim Thema goldene Felgen muss ich ihm recht geben.


----------



## watercooled (20. Oktober 2014)

Oder auf ne graue S13 bzw nen MK2 GTI


----------



## fatlace (20. Oktober 2014)

Chrom kommt nur auf ganz wenigen felgen gut.
Das hier waren damals immer meine lieblings felgen, auf nem dunklen ek hatchback sind die einfach nur geil


----------



## fctriesel (20. Oktober 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Oder auf ne graue S13 bzw nen MK2 GTI


 Was heißt eigentlich MK?


----------



## Captn (20. Oktober 2014)

Mark, steht für die Generation


----------



## fctriesel (20. Oktober 2014)

Ach das ist wieder so Gangster Denglisch. 
Dass damit ein Golf2 gemeint ist weiß ich zwar, die Herkunft war mir aber unbekannt, danke!


----------



## Captn (20. Oktober 2014)

Naja beim Toyota Supra gibt es das ja auch. Siehe nur mal den beliebten MK4.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Oktober 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Chrom kommt nur auf ganz wenigen felgen gut.
> Das hier waren damals immer meine lieblings felgen, auf nem dunklen ek hatchback sind die einfach nur geil



Die 4-Speichigen find ich nicht so pralle, außer auf nem Fiat Punto/500 vielleicht,  wenn die so ein bisschen 'ausgeformter'  sind.
Meine Favoriten sind meistens 5 Doppelspeichen oder Felgen, die erst kurz vor dem Außenrand ein Y bilden, sieht schön exotisch aus.


----------



## fctriesel (20. Oktober 2014)

Japanische Fahrzeuge sind für mich persönlich uninteressant, daher kenne ich das nur bei VW und sehe bei dem "beliebten" Toyo gar nichts.
Oder irre ich mich und Mark kommt aus dem Japanischen und nicht aus dem Englischen?


----------



## makrogame (21. Oktober 2014)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Japanische Fahrzeuge sind für mich persönlich uninteressant, daher kenne ich das nur bei VW und sehe bei dem "beliebten" Toyo gar nichts.
> Oder irre ich mich und Mark kommt aus dem Japanischen und nicht aus dem Englischen?


 
Warum denn? Ich fand sie immer sehr geil, haben sie nicht Tokio Drift gesehen


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also bei uns ist auch nix drin, wenn man kein Navi kauft. Kein Rechner im Kofferraum, kein Kabelsatz, keine Bedieneinheit, muss alles eingebaut werden. Das Bordnetzsteuergerät/Sicherungsträger müssen erweitert werden. Das ist ne riesen Aktion.



Bei Audi ist alles drin. Zu was sollte auch ein Rechner im Kofferraum gut sein, wenn man ohnehin im Amaturenbrett einen hat? Ist dann jedenfalls nicht schlau gelöst vom Daimler. 

Und nochmal, das was da verbaut wird ist technisch auch nicht signifikant anders als das was man sich an die Scheibe pappt. Es ist nur besser ins Fahrzeug integriert aber deswegen dennoch keinen 4-stelligen Betrag wert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2014)

Da siehst du den Navi Rechner: http://www.carcoding.de/jpg/DSC03798.png
Serienmäßig hat man nur ein Radio verbaut, welches der halben Baugröße des Rechners entspricht.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, Wert ist das einen 2-stelligen Betrag mit seriöser Kalkulation für einen 3-stelligen zu verkaufen und bei BMW dann noch mit ner 0 versehen...


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2014)

Aber alles kann (bei anderen Herstellern zumindest) innerhalb eines Doppel DIN Schachts untergebracht werden.
Das auf deinem Bild ist eben 3 Teilig.


----------



## XE85 (21. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller kann man denn noch Navis klauen und in einem anderen Auto einbauen? Das war früher mal.



Bei BMW ist das offenbar kein Problem:

525 d Navi Diebstahl und mehr : BMW 5er F07 (GT), F10 & F11
Navi Professional Diebstahl F11 Seite 22 : Sind echt erschreckende Bilder und auch Berichte die man hier ...

Schaden 10 bis 16k€ - toll.

Und ein paar Tage später kann man sich das Teil bei ebay zurückkaufen:

BMW F10 F11 5er CIC NAVIGATION SYSTEM WITH HARD DISK LED MONITOR DVD PLAY | eBay

gleich mal 3 im Angebot


----------



## JC88 (21. Oktober 2014)

Das gleiche gilt für die VW Variante RNS510 etc.


----------



## watercooled (21. Oktober 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die VW Variante RNS510 etc.



Das läuft ja auch komplett ohne Fahrzeug (alte Modelle).


----------



## aloha84 (21. Oktober 2014)

Fest eingebaute Navis sind die liebste Beute....
Navi-Diebstahl: So arbeitet die Navi-Mafia - autobild.de

Relativ aktuell:
80.000 Euro Schaden: Diebe stehlen Navis aus Autos im Leipziger Zentrum - Leipzig - Polizeiticker - LVZ-Online

Was ich richtig dreist finde, dass des Öfteren die Geschädigten mehrmal Opfer werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2014)

Dann ist das bei BMW ja nicht soderlich gut gesichert...


----------



## aloha84 (21. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann ist das bei BMW ja nicht soderlich gut gesichert...


 
Bei A + B-Klasse anscheinend auch nicht. 
Polizeipresse: Polizei Bielefeld - POL-BI: Drei fest eingebaute Navis gestohlen - Zeugen gesucht

Schonmal ne C-Klasse mit "ausgebautem" Navis gesehen?
http://www.ksta.de/bonn/diebstaehle...auf-bestellung-geklaut,15189200,27147952.html

Und zur Krönung, nehmen sie auch gleich die Airbags mit.
Was da für Schaden Entsteht ist echt krass.....das Amaturenbrett ist nach so einer Aktion ebenfalls Schrott.


----------



## XE85 (21. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ich richtig dreist finde, dass des Öfteren die Geschädigten mehrmal Opfer werden.



Ja, weil das ja leider für die Diebe besonders leicht ist, die wissen genau das nach ein, 2 Wochen ein nagelneues ins Fahrzeug eingebaut ist.

Abhilfe schafft (zumindest bei BMW) eigentlich nur wenn man zum neuen Navi auch gleich die Alarmanlage einbauen lässt, dann lassen sich die Türen nicht mehr von innen öffnen (nach einschlagen einer Scheibe) - damit haben es die Diebe wesentlich schwerer.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2014)

Doublelock haben afaik alle BMWs. Man muss es nur nutzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei A + B-Klasse anscheinend auch nicht.
> Polizeipresse: Polizei Bielefeld - POL-BI: Drei fest eingebaute Navis gestohlen - Zeugen gesucht
> 
> Schonmal ne C-Klasse mit "ausgebautem" Navis gesehen?
> ...


 Na super dann haben die entweder richtig gute Software Spezialisten oder die Navis waren nicht zu gebrauchen. Da ist eine sehr gute Sicherung eingebaut das Diebe erst denken das sie Erfolg hatten. Und dann werden die direkt einkassiert.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2014)

Der "einfachste" Trick ist einen Händler auf seiner Seite zu haben. In der Regel hat das umgehen solcher Sperren mehr mit Bücher fälschen als mit hacken zu tun.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2014)

Bei Daimer geht das nicht.  Selbst wir können Steuergeräte nicht beliebig zwischen Autos tauschen. Einmal verriegelt gibt es keine Möglichkeit das mehr in ein anderes Auto zu setzen. Wenn überhaubt löten die neue ROM Chips in die Navis oder schreiben die Software komplett um.

Kommst du mit einem gebrauchten Steuergerät um die Ecke, hast du grade einen verdammt teuren Briefbeschwerer gekauft.  Sowas wie nen Sitzsteuergerät oder eins für nen Xenonscheinwerfer gehen noch in anderen Autos aber alle wichtigen nicht.


----------



## fatlace (21. Oktober 2014)

Oh man, ich glaub ich steig nächste saison auf die z performance 10 um


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2014)

Siehe Komponetenschutz bei VW. Von Diebstählen bei den aktuellen Navis hört man fast nichts mehr. Selbst wenn man das Navi klaut ist es nutzlos, weil VW es einbauen müsste und aktivieren müsse über WB. Davon abgesehen das die Geräte im Auto verteilt sind was den Diebstahl verlängert.


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. Oktober 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Oh man, ich glaub ich steig nächste saison auf die z performance 10 um


Erinnern mich irgendwie extrem an die Nismo Felgen


----------



## watercooled (22. Oktober 2014)

Volk TE37 sehen auch so aus. Gibt einige.


----------



## marvinj (22. Oktober 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Siehe Komponetenschutz bei VW. Von Diebstählen bei den aktuellen Navis hört man fast nichts mehr. Selbst wenn man das Navi klaut ist es nutzlos, weil VW es einbauen müsste und aktivieren müsse über WB. Davon abgesehen das die Geräte im Auto verteilt sind was den Diebstahl verlängert.


 Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass VW der Konkurenz da so weit voraus ist, aber ist natürlich ne feine Sache


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> *Siehe Komponetenschutz bei VW. Von Diebstählen bei den aktuellen Navis hört man fast nichts mehr.* Selbst wenn man das Navi klaut ist es nutzlos, weil VW es einbauen müsste und aktivieren müsse über WB. Davon abgesehen das die Geräte im Auto verteilt sind was den Diebstahl verlängert.


 
Der Schutz ist so gut, dass sie jetzt einfach die kompletten Autos klauen!
Neuer VW Passat B8 von VW-Gelnde in Emden gestohlen - autobild.de


----------



## dsdenni (22. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Schutz ist so gut, dass sie jetzt einfach die kompletten Autos klauen!
> Neuer VW Passat B8 von VW-Gelnde in Emden gestohlen - autobild.de



Ich kanns immernoch nicht verstehen..

Wie konnte die einfach so Autos vom Werksgelände klauen?!


----------



## dekay55 (22. Oktober 2014)

Wo es organisiertes Verbrechen gibt, ist alles möglich. Nichts ist absolut sicher, und grad Elektronik also Navis und co stellen für Banden null probleme da, auch wenn es für "normalos" wie uns unvorstellbar ist etwas zu knacken, die schaffen es, alles nur eine frage zeit. Und es gibt nix was nicht geklaut wird, vor paar monaten z.b hamse bei nem Suzuki Haendler ( genauer genommen beim HQ von Deutschland ) paar Amaturenbretter und Seitenscheiben geklaut, wohlgemerkt vorort sauber ausgebaut aufm Werksgelaende ......


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ich kanns immernoch nicht verstehen..
> 
> Wie konnte die einfach so Autos vom Werksgelände klauen?!


 
Wahrscheinlich einfach durch's Haupttor gefahren, da es dort nur eine Schranke gibt, die wahrscheinlich zu dem Zeitpunkt offen stand.
Seit dem Diebstahl steht nun am Haupttor auch immer ein CC abfahrbereit als Verfolgungsfahrzeug, falls das Ganze nochmal passiert.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich einfach durch's Haupttor gefahren, da es dort nur eine Schranke gibt, die wahrscheinlich zu dem Zeitpunkt offen stand.
> Seit dem Diebstahl steht nun am Haupttor auch immer ein CC abfahrbereit als Verfolgungsfahrzeug, falls das Ganze nochmal passiert.



Nette Lösung!

Aber gibt es keine Sicherheitskameras  die soetwas bewachen?


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich einfach durch's Haupttor gefahren, da es dort nur eine Schranke gibt, die wahrscheinlich zu dem Zeitpunkt offen stand.
> *Seit dem Diebstahl steht nun am Haupttor auch immer ein CC abfahrbereit *als Verfolgungsfahrzeug, falls das Ganze nochmal passiert.


 
Perfekt, dann brauchen die Diebe noch nichtmal soweit aufs Gelände.....dann können sie gleich den CC nehmen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Perfekt, dann brauchen die Diebe noch nichtmal soweit aufs Gelände.....dann können sie gleich den CC nehmen.


 
Dass der Schlüssel steckt wage ich zu bezweifeln 
Wahrscheinlich einer mit Kessy.


----------



## STSLeon (22. Oktober 2014)

Kessy? Noch besser, dann muss der Schlüssel ja nur in der Nähe sein


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2014)

Zum Starten muss der Schlüssel im Fahrzeug sein . Wobei ich jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht weiß wie sich ein aktueller Passat bei Relaisatacken schlägt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich einfach durch's Haupttor gefahren, da es dort nur eine Schranke gibt, die wahrscheinlich zu dem Zeitpunkt offen stand.


 Die braucht nicht offen sein.  Die meisten schranken haben eine induktions-schlaufe, damit die autos von drin einfach raus fahren können. Zieht man da ein richtscheid/lange wasserwaage drüber geht die auch auf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Oktober 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die braucht nicht offen sein.  Die meisten schranken haben eine induktions-schlaufe, damit die autos von drin einfach raus fahren können. Zieht man da ein richtscheid/lange wasserwaage drüber geht die auch auf.


 
Nee, bei uns wird die manuell bedient, da z.B. die Fremdfirmen erst alle abgestempelt werden müssen, bevor die raus dürfen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Oktober 2014)

Porsche 356 pre-A


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Oktober 2014)

Ooookay.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Oktober 2014)

Kann sich lohnen....
Porsche 356 SC, deutsches Fz, 2. Hd, wird restauriert als Sportwagen/Coupé in Dresden


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Oktober 2014)

Naja. Da is ja nix unverrostetes dran wo man anfangen kann. Muss man ja praktisch ein neues Auto bauen.


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2014)

Kannst dir auch heute einen Bugatti kaufen und in 50 Jahren für 10 Millionen verkaufen xD Die Leute kaufen echt alles...


----------



## Falk (23. Oktober 2014)

Habe gerade einen Fiat 500 1.2 automatik als Mietwagen im Urlaub: wer auch immer das Getriebe gebaut hat, man würde es locker schaffen von Hand schneller zu schalten. 

Die Zugkraftunterbrechung ist schon sehr sehr lang, das ist man sonst nicht gewöhnt (was ich als Vergleich im Kopf habe ist eine aktuelle C-klasse und mein Golf mit DSG. 

Ist das bei allen Automatikgetriebe Kleinwagen so schlimm? Oder ist das wie beim Smart gelöst von Fiat?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja. Da is ja nix unverrostetes dran wo man anfangen kann. Muss man ja praktisch ein neues Auto bauen.


Was man da kauft ist im Endeffekt die Fahrgestellnummer. Wenn man den Rest durch originalgetreue Neuteile ersetzt gilt das Ding danach weiterhin als echter Oldtimer und das ist ordentlich Asche wert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Oktober 2014)

Jo. Aber für mich ist das dann auch nur ne Replica und hat nichts mit dem Auto zutun.


----------



## Mosed (23. Oktober 2014)

Falk schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen Fiat 500 1.2 automatik als Mietwagen im Urlaub: wer auch immer das Getriebe gebaut hat, man würde es locker schaffen von Hand schneller zu schalten.
> 
> Die Zugkraftunterbrechung ist schon sehr sehr lang, das ist man sonst nicht gewöhnt (was ich als Vergleich im Kopf habe ist eine aktuelle C-klasse und mein Golf mit DSG.
> 
> Ist das bei allen Automatikgetriebe Kleinwagen so schlimm? Oder ist das wie beim Smart gelöst von Fiat?



Dann ist das sicher auch nur ein automatisiertes Handschaltgetriebe wie im Smart.
Die C-Klasse hat ja eine Wandlerautomatik. Gibt/Gab auch Kleinwagen mit Wandlerautomatik. Da gibt es keine Zugkraftunterbrechung.

Haben aktuell in der Firma ein Smart Cabrio als Mietwagen. Das ist ja der reinste Schrotthaufen.
- aussen hässlich
- innen hässlich
- billigste Materialien
- Motor taugt nichts (laut, schwach)
- Getriebe taugt nichts (Zugkraftunterbrechungen)
- Bremse taugt nichts (Pedal weicht nach hinten aus, sodass man zum Bremsen den Fuss hoch nehmen muss, schlechte Dosierung)
- Radio taugt nichts (Bedienung...)
- Knarzen beim Fahren

Wie kann man so einen Schrotthaufen freiwillig fahren? Und dann kosten die Teile auch noch viel Geld.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich auch kürzlich nen Smart geholt.. Für 17.000€!!!!!!!.. Ich dachte ich hör nicht richtig aber naja, muss jeder selber wissen für was er Geld ausgibt


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2014)

Hab vorhin aus Spaß nen Nissan Micra gekauft. 
Jedoch hatte ich ihn keine 3 Stunden, dann hat ihn die Freundin von einem sehr guten Freund mir abgekauft. Immerhin bin ich knapp 250 Kilometer gefahren...


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Oktober 2014)

Geil  Wieder so nen alter Kurvenkratzer?  Hast du übrigens Interesse an nem Bild von einer CRX? Ich hab hier eine immer auf dem Weg zum Bus stehen.

Der Suzuki hatte auch immer lange Schaltpausen, aber unter 3000-4000rpm auch keine Zugkraft, vor allem an längeren (25m+) Bergen immer in den ersten


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2014)

BJ94 1L und brachiale 54PS hat der Wagen. 
Aber für ihr erstes Auto ist das denke ich gar nicht schlecht. Ich selber hab den nur aus Spaß gekauft, weil ich bissi Langeweile hatte und er eben ziemlich günstig war


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2014)

Was hat der Eimer gekostet ? Nen 100er ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Dann ist das sicher auch nur ein automatisiertes Handschaltgetriebe wie im Smart.
> Die C-Klasse hat ja eine Wandlerautomatik. Gibt/Gab auch Kleinwagen mit Wandlerautomatik. Da gibt es keine Zugkraftunterbrechung.
> 
> Haben aktuell in der Firma ein Smart Cabrio als Mietwagen. Das ist ja der reinste Schrotthaufen.
> ...


 Typisch Smart halt. 

Du hast vergessen:
- extrem Wartungs- und Reparaturunfreundlich
- Motor macht vielleicht 100tkm
- Kupplung ist immer kaputt
- extrem am rosten (wo noch Blech verbaut ist)
- Radiocode nach Batterie abklemmen kostet 35€ 

Einen Vorteil hat es aber Smart zu fahren. Man hat bei der Werkstatt einen reservierten Parkplatz, weil man so oft da ist.


----------



## Memphys (24. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es gravierende Gründe die gegen einen Seat Ibiza als Erstwagen sprechen? Sollte ja an sich so ziemlich ein Polo sein, oder?


----------



## Lee (24. Oktober 2014)

Nö, das ist der bessere Polo


----------



## watercooled (24. Oktober 2014)

Welcher Ibiza mit welchem Motor?


----------



## Cafry (24. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit Leute,

ich habe mal ne wahrscheinlich ganz einfache Frage an die *VW Fahrer* unter euch.
Ich konnte leider keine eindeutige Antworten per Google finden, diese bräuchte ich aber, es geht um folgendes:

Im Dezember bekomme ich meinen *7er GTI Perfomance*, in welchem u.a. das *Discover Pro* verbaut sein wird.
Dieses beinhaltet in seiner Ausstattung ( wie das Composite Media mein ich auch ) 2 SD Karten Slots.

Meine Frage:

Welche Karten (SDHC / SDXC ... ) in welchem Format und bis welcher Kapazität werden unterstützt ?
Gibt es überhaupt Beschränkungen ?

Da ich die Karre in WB abhole, würde ich mir da entsprechend was vorbereiten wollen, um auf dem Weg nach Hause
ordentliche Mukke am Start zu haben 

Wär dann blöd, wenn ich da dann mit X GB Musik sitze, aber die SD nicht erkannt wird o.ä. Probleme auftreten.

Im Netz findet man unterschiedliche Angaben, aber wie gesagt, nix eindeutiges ...

Wenn ihr mir da aus eigener Erfahrung was zuflüstern könntet, wäre klasse 

Gruß + Dank

Cafry


----------



## Sebastian95 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hi Carfy
Kannst dich schon mal auf 17gb große karten Updates einstellen. Ich hatte letztens eine 32gb sdxc und eine sdhd  Karte probiert. Navi Update  32gb  sdxc Karte gemacht.  Gruß Sebastian


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal ne wahrscheinlich ganz einfache Frage an die *VW Fahrer* unter euch.
> Ich konnte leider keine eindeutige Antworten per Google finden, diese bräuchte ich aber, es geht um folgendes:
> ...


 Steht in der Bedienungsanleitung welche Karten unterstützt werden. Beim aktuellen A1 offiziell bis 32GB.(wird warscheinlich multimediatechnisch so ziemlich das Gleiche verbaut sein)


----------



## der_yappi (24. Oktober 2014)

HAtte heute den Wechsel von SO auf WI.
Meine Sommerreifen haben jetzt (laut Werkstatt) 4mm Restprofiltiefe.
Wenn ich nach dem ADAC gehe ist das an der Grenze zum Wechseln... ADAC Tipps - Reifen - Profiltiefe bei Reifen

ATM fahr ich auf meinem Ibi die Bridgestone Potenza in 215 / 40 auf 17 Zoll.
Eig. soweit die 4 Jahre zufrieden gewesen.

Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage für nächstes Jahr:
Beim Reifentyp bleiben (also die Potenza nochmals in neu) oder wechseln.

Meinungen?


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Da ich die Karre in WB abhole, würde ich mir da entsprechend was vorbereiten wollen, um auf dem Weg nach Hause
> ordentliche Mukke am Start zu haben
> 
> Wär dann blöd, wenn ich da dann mit X GB Musik sitze, aber die SD nicht erkannt wird o.ä. Probleme auftreten.



Das Ding hat doch sicher auch nen USB-Port? Würde ich im Zweifel halt noch nen USB-Stick mitnehmen. Oder halt die Mucke aufs Handy ziehen und per BT damit abspielen.


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Was hat der Eimer gekostet ? Nen 100er ?


 
900Euro
Sprich in etwa soviel wie meine Scheiben und Beläge für die Vorderachse.


----------



## Cafry (24. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Steht in der Bedienungsanleitung welche Karten unterstützt werden. Beim aktuellen A1 offiziell bis 32GB.(wird warscheinlich multimediatechnisch so ziemlich das Gleiche verbaut sein)


 
Jo, dass habe ich hier bereits nachlesen können.
Hier ist ja auch die Empfehlung geäußert, dass *mind.* eine 32 GB Karte zu nutzen. Demnach müssten ja auch größere funktionieren.
Ich würde auch zu einer 64er tendieren, wenn unterstützt.

Hast du ne BA oder gibts die iwo im Netz ?



Seabound schrieb:


> Das Ding hat doch sicher auch nen USB-Port? Würde ich im Zweifel halt noch nen USB-Stick mitnehmen. Oder halt die Mucke aufs Handy ziehen und per BT damit abspielen.



Joa, klar Mukke aufm Handy ist vorhanden, USB hat er auch.
Da ich aber zurzeit weder einen brauchbaren USB Stick, noch eine SD Card habe (und ich zur letzteren tendiere) eben die Frage nach Beschränkungen.

Naja, denke ich werde morgen mal bei VW anrufen, wenn mir hier niemand mehr eine definitive Ansage machen kann.

Danke euch trotzdem !

Gruß

Cafry


----------



## Beam39 (24. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> 900Euro
> Sprich in etwa soviel wie meine Scheiben und Beläge für die Vorderachse.


 
0o, was hastn du für Bremsen drin? Mein Kumpel hat für Scheiben+Beläge (vorne) bei seinem M3 knapp 650€ gezahlt, alles von ATE.



> HAtte heute den Wechsel von SO auf WI.
> Meine Sommerreifen haben jetzt (laut Werkstatt) 4mm Restprofiltiefe.
> Wenn ich nach dem ADAC gehe ist das an der Grenze zum Wechseln... ADAC Tipps - Reifen - Profiltiefe bei Reifen
> 
> ...


Wenn du mit denen zufrieden bist wozu wechseln? Bleib bei denen.. 4 Jahre sind ne ordentliche Laufzeit für Reifen, von daher passt das doch.


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2014)

Wilwood 4 Kolben Festsattelbremse mit 312mm zweiteiligen Bremsscheiben.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Oktober 2014)

Putin und der Lada - Fun-Video auf Chilloutzone


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> 0o, was hastn du für Bremsen drin? Mein Kumpel hat für Scheiben+Beläge (vorne) bei seinem M3 knapp 650€ gezahlt, alles von ATE.


 Das ist vollkommen normal bei tuning Bremsen. Scheiben und Klötze für den A4 Avant von Vaddern kosten auch über 1000€. 2 teilige Bremsscheiben mit Alu Topf sind halt nicht so billig.

Kauf mal nen Satz Endless Bremsen für nen M3, da schlägst du aber lang hinten rüber.  ...dafür kann ein Ottonormalfahrer die 500000km fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2014)

Mir reicht es schon, dass Feststellbremse als Trommel und Betriebsbremse als Scheibe hinten getrennt sind aber jeweils so viel kosten wie bei anderen Autos die alleinige Scheibenbremse.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mir reicht es schon, dass Feststellbremse als Trommel und Betriebsbremse als Scheibe hinten getrennt sind aber jeweils so viel kosten wie bei anderen Autos die alleinige Scheibenbremse.


 
Ist bei mir auch so. Aber die Feststellbremse nutzt man ja eh selten, bzw. die nutzt ja nahezu gar nicht ab.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2014)

Nach meiner KnieOP hatte ich damals Standschäden an beidem. Abnutzen tut man die Feststellbremse sonst eher nicht, da hast du schon Recht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Oktober 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> HAtte heute den Wechsel von SO auf WI.
> Meine Sommerreifen haben jetzt (laut Werkstatt) 4mm Restprofiltiefe.
> Wenn ich nach dem ADAC gehe ist das an der Grenze zum Wechseln... ADAC Tipps - Reifen - Profiltiefe bei Reifen
> 
> ...


Danach würde ich nicht unbedingt gehen, bei Motorrädern werden auch 3,x mm als Grenze angegeben 
Der Reifenhändler freut sich bei ner Supersport.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ihr erinnert euch mit Sicherheit an meinen bescheuerten Kumpel mit dem M3..  Ist heute in der Stadt (!!) mit 80 gegen nen Baum gedonnert, zum Glück niemand verletzt, er nur leicht. Wobei ich mir sicher bin das er morgen nach dem Aufstehen extreme Schmerzen haben wird welche er durch den Schockzustand noch nicht richtig spürt.

Angeblich seie vor ihm jemand mit 20 vorgetuckert, daraufhin habe er voll beschleunigt, ist hinter ihm nach links raus und dann kam das Heck. So wie ich ihn kenne war das so: Auto vor ihm fuhr ganz normal mit 50-60, er konnte die Füße nicht still halten und musste den Dicken raushängen lassen.

Interessant ist vor allem das keines der 12 Airbags hochgegangen ist, die Überrollbügel in den Kopfstützen aber schon. Das Auto wurde als Unfallfahrzeug verkauft, und von diesem skurilen Händler habe ich ja bereits berichtet. Ich bin mir so verdammt sicher das diese Schweine an dem Auto gepfuscht haben und die Airbags deswegen nicht losgegangen sind. Ich hab ihm gesagt er soll sie anzeigen aber er verzichtet drauf, weil sie ja nichts dafür können.

Wie auch immer. Ich denke (hoffe) dass er erstmal seinen Lappen verliert. Es mag zwar komisch klingen aber, obwohls wirklich ein sehr guter Freund ist habe ich keinerlei Mitleid mit ihm, ich habe ihm so oft gesagt er soll diese Raserei in der Stadt sein lassen weil er irgendwann irgendwo landen wird.

Bis jetzt hatte er mehr Glück als Verstand, stand sehr oft vor schweren Unfällen aber irgendwann geht sowas in die Hose.


PS: Heftig ist ja das Bild von der anderen Seite, da sieht man erst was für Kräfte da wirken. Obwohls die rechte Seite ist hat sich die gesamte linke Seite verzogen und der gepfuschte Lack ist dort abgeplatzt.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2014)

Heftig. Zum Glück kein Beifahrer. 

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass der so in der Stadt fährt, wünsche ich ihm lebenslangen Führerscheinentzug.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Heftig. Zum Glück kein Beifahrer.
> 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass der so in der Stadt fährt, wünsche ich ihm lebenslangen Führerscheinentzug.



Vielleicht reichen ein paar Monate um seinen Fahrstil endgültig unzustellen. Wenn er daraus lernt und nicht mehr wie der letzte ***** fährt ist doch alles gut


----------



## Beam39 (26. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Vielleicht reichen ein paar Monate um seinen Fahrstil endgültig unzustellen. Wenn er daraus lernt und nicht mehr wie der letzte ***** fährt ist doch alles gut


 
So wie er auf mich nach dem Unfall gewirkt hat reichen paar Monate nicht. Er hat jetzt schon davon geredet dass er sich nächstes jahr nen e90 M3 holen wird und meinte sogar (!!!) er würde vielleicht was drauß lernen wenn er schwer verletzt wird bei nem Unfall.. Was soll man zu soner Denkweise weiter sagen?



> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass der so in der Stadt fährt, wünsche ich ihm lebenslangen Führerscheinentzug.



Wünsche ich ihm so langsam auch.


----------



## Dota2 (26. Oktober 2014)

Mal ganz im Ernst wenn er beim überholvorgang die Kontrolle übers Auto verliert sollte er vielleicht mal lieber über nen Golf Diesel oder so nachdenken... Mit Frontantrieb...

Is doch die V6 Variante mit 340 Ps oder? Schade ums Auto... 

Ich bin den auch schon oft gefahren da ein guter Freund von mir so einen Gefahren ist... Keine Ahnung was man da macht wenn man so die Kontrolle verliert...


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst wenn er beim überholvorgang die Kontrolle übers Auto verliert sollte er vielleicht mal lieber über nen Golf Diesel oder so nachdenken... Mit Frontantrieb...



Vielleicht sollte man in der Stadt maximal 50 km/h fahren. Dann verliert man nicht die Kontrolle, egal mit welchem Auto...


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2014)

50 km/h in der Stadt? Wo lebst du? Normale Menschen fahren da mindestens 90 xD

Mal im Ernst, wie kann man so schlecht fahren? Und wie kann man sich trotz offensichtlich nicht vorhandener Intellenz so ein Auto leisten? Oo

Schade um das schöne Auto, ich hätte auch gerne einen M3 

Die Straßen sind voll mit Verrückten, schlimm... Fahrt mal in Berlin, einige blinken nicht mal oder erst, wenn sie die Spur schon halb gewechselt haben... Auf der Stadtautobahn bin ich schon 20 km/h zu schnell gefahren und wurde trotzdem noch überholt...


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Is doch die V6 Variante mit 340 Ps oder? Schade ums Auto...



Ja sicher, ein V6 im BMW...


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2014)

Schon schlimm die einen neue fahren ihre Karre kaputt weil sie nicht reif genug sind Auto zu fahren und andere die normal fahren bekommen zwei Autos kaputt gefahren und können nix dafür


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Straßen sind voll mit Verrückten, schlimm... Fahrt mal in Berlin, einige blinken nicht mal oder erst, wenn sie die Spur schon halb gewechselt haben... Auf der Stadtautobahn bin ich schon 20 km/h zu schnell gefahren und wurde trotzdem noch überholt...


 
Für all das brauchts kein Berlin . Braunschweig oder Hannover reichen - glaubs mir ...

Schade um den M3. Nimms mir nicht übel, aber mit deinem Kumpel habe ich hingegen kein Mitleid .
Wie viele Karren hat er jetzt auf dem Gewissen? Ich habe immer noch meinen ersten - bin damit jetzt an die 80-90k in knapp drei Jahren gefahren und selbstverschuldet hab ich innerhalb der ersten 2000km mal nen Begrenzungsstein mitgenommen, was in nem rauspolierbaren Kratzer inner Stoßstange resultierte... Nur blöd, dass mir schon zwei Leute reingefahren sind   .


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> So wie er auf mich nach dem Unfall gewirkt hat reichen paar Monate nicht. Er hat jetzt schon davon geredet dass er sich nächstes jahr nen e90 M3 holen wird und meinte sogar (!!!) er würde vielleicht was drauß lernen wenn er schwer verletzt wird bei nem Unfall.. Was soll man zu soner Denkweise weiter sagen?


 
Junge, junge, das schöne Auto. Leider sieht man häufiger bei manchen Leuten, dass je mehr sie PS unter der Haube haben, der IQ beim Fahren proportional sinkt. Ich hatte noch nie ein Auto mit annäherndem Leistungsvermögen, aber ich weiß wie schnell einen die Kisten heutzutage zum Rasen verleiten können. Mein BMW damals hatte auch eine satte Straßenlage, wo du mit 200 in die Kurve konntest, dank der 225/255er Reifen. Auch heute noch habe ich einen recht zügigen Fahrstil (zumeist) auf der Autobahn. Aber ab einem gewissen Punkt sollte man doch ein bisschen Vernunft walten lassen und nur da schnell fahren, wo es auch angemessen ist bzw. ab und an auch mal ne ruhige Kugel schieben. 

Ich kann die ganzen Hirnies immer nicht verstehen, die mit 90-100 durch die Stadt heizen, andere noch schneiden, oder auf 100m beschleunigen und wieder scharf bremsen, etc. etc. Am besten noch die Anlage bis zum Gehtnichtmehr aufdrehen und einen Aufkleber mit "No Fat Chicks" an der Karre haben, dann weiß ich meistens schon bescheid... 



Magogan schrieb:


> Und wie kann man sich trotz offensichtlich nicht vorhandener Intellenz so ein Auto leisten?


 
Ähm, was ist denn eine Intellenz?


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ähm, was ist denn eine Intellenz?


Das ist, wenn man kluk ist.

Auf der Autobahn fahre ich auch schnell, wenn es keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt. Meist so 200, wenn die anderen nicht so trödeln xD


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Straßen sind voll mit Verrückten, schlimm... Fahrt mal in Berlin, einige blinken nicht mal oder erst, wenn sie die Spur schon halb gewechselt haben... Auf der Stadtautobahn bin ich schon 20 km/h zu schnell gefahren und wurde trotzdem noch überholt...


 
Pff, Havanna: 90 in der Stadt, rechts überholen, kein Blinker (dafür wird manchmal beim Fahrer die Hand aus dem Fenster gehalten, welche Richtung er dann abbiegt weiß man aber immer noch nicht), Blinken zum Spurwechsel ist gänzlich unbekannt, Schlaglöchern, Fußgängern und Ochsenkarren muss man auch noch ausweichen und ich muss sagen im Allgemeinen geht das sehr gut 

Es sind statistisch immer nur die Touris die einen Unfall bauen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Oktober 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist, wenn man kluk ist.
> 
> Auf der Autobahn fahre ich auch schnell, wenn es keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt. Meist so 200, wenn die anderen nicht so trödeln xD



Ah, dacht ich's doch! Das ist doch das Ding welches mit diesem Interleckt oder so zu tun hat... 

Ich finde, die schönste Reisegeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn ist so 160-170. Da musst du nicht jede Sekunde 5x nach hinten schauen ob einer angeflogen kommt, kannst relativ "entspannt" fahren und kommst trotzdem zügig voran. Zudem verbrauchst du auch weit weniger Sprit.

Wenn ich auf meiner 435km Tour zu meinen Eltern die Fetzen fliegen lasse, macht das gleich mal 3-4 Liter mehr pro 100km aus und bin auch nicht allzuviel schneller. Außerdem muss man sich ab 200 km/h aufwärts schon ordentlich konzentrieren und seine Umwelt noch mehr im Blick haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Interessant ist vor allem das keines der 12 Airbags hochgegangen ist, die Überrollbügel in den Kopfstützen aber schon. Das Auto wurde als Unfallfahrzeug verkauft, und von diesem skurilen Händler habe ich ja bereits berichtet. Ich bin mir so verdammt sicher das diese Schweine an dem Auto gepfuscht haben und die Airbags deswegen nicht losgegangen sind. Ich hab ihm gesagt er soll sie anzeigen aber er verzichtet drauf, weil sie ja nichts dafür können.


 Da sind warscheinlich keine Airbags mehr im Auto drin. Die haben einfach Ersatzwiderstände an die Stecker gehängt, damit die Lampe ausgeht. Bei so einem Crash hätten die auf jeden Fall rauskommen müssen.

...dein Kumpel muss aber echt brutal wenig Fahrkönnen haben um bei so einem einfach Manöver die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Hätte er vielleicht lieber das ESP angelassen.  Ich nehme mal an das die Straße nicht vereist war.

80 in der Stadt ist jetzt ja nicht so "der" ultimative Heizer. Es gibt auch Städte wo innerorts 60 ist und da fahre ich auch 80. Gibt ja nicht mal nen Punkt.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wiegesagt, is zwar nen sehr guter Kumpel aber ich selber habe nicht einmal Mitleid mit ihm, von daher ist es umso verständlicher wenn aussenstehende keines haben.



> Da sind warscheinlich keine Airbags mehr im Auto drin. Die haben einfach  Ersatzwiderstände an die Stecker gehängt, damit die Lampe ausgeht. Bei so einem Crash hätten die auf jeden Fall rauskommen müssen.
> 
> ...dein Kumpel muss aber echt brutal wenig Fahrkönnen haben um bei so einem einfach Manöver die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Hätte er vielleicht lieber das ESP angelassen.  Ich nehme mal an das die Straße nicht vereist war.
> 
> 80 in der Stadt ist jetzt ja nicht so "der" ultimative Heizer. Es gibt  auch Städte wo innerorts 60 ist und da fahre ich auch 80. Gibt ja nicht  mal nen Punkt.



Ich werd mal später gucken ob da noch Airbags drin sind. ESP? Bei dem hat alles aufgeleuchtet, ABS, DSC etc. etc. etc. sprich alles ohne Funktion. Ob das Manöver wirklich so war wie ers schildert oder doch etwas anders abgelaufen ist und er schneller gewesen ist das wissen nur Gott und er. Eisig nicht aber es hat geregnet.

Vielleicht ist der Kerl vor ihm einfach nur erfunden gewesen damit ers irgendwie so darstellen kann dass er nicht wirklich Schuld hatte, macht er gerne.

Fahren konnte er sowieso nie. Er denkt er seie der geborene Rennfahrer weil er in der Stadt immer rumfährt wie nen Bekloppter, er denkt das is mit Rennfahren zu vergleichen.. Ständig mit durchdrehenden Reifen und Slides um die Kurve gefahren und dann gemeint das seie Driften.. 

Letzte Woche hat er noch blöd geschaut als ich ihn beim Kartfahren 4 mal überrundet habe und meinte dann Kartfahren hat mir Rennfahren nichts zu tun. 



> Ich bin den auch schon oft gefahren da ein guter Freund von mir so einen  Gefahren ist... Keine Ahnung was man da macht wenn man so die Kontrolle  verliert...



Wenn man das nicht weiß sollte man solche Fahrzeuge auch nicht fahren.. Er wird vermutlich die üblichen Fehler gemacht haben, vom Gas runter auf die Bremse und dann versucht gegenzulenken. Besonders wenn keinerlei Helfer funktionieren is der tritt auf die Bremse fatal.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht ist ja auch das Getriebe beim Überholen hochgegangen und Heck hat blockiert


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja auch das Getriebe beim Überholen hochgegangen und Heck hat blockiert


 Das ist sehr böse. Ich hab mal einen mit Differenzialschaden gesehen, wo das Diff wärend der Fahrt blockiert hat.  Ist auf ne Ampel zugerollt und bei 30-40 hat es wohl knack gemacht und die Kiste stand quer vor der roten Ampel und bewegte sich nicht mehr. Ist halt nicht so gut wenn man komplett ohne Öl im Diff fährt.


----------



## Dota2 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ok r6 nicht v


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Jo, dass habe ich hier bereits nachlesen können.
> Hier ist ja auch die Empfehlung geäußert, dass *mind.* eine 32 GB Karte zu nutzen. Demnach müssten ja auch größere funktionieren.
> Ich würde auch zu einer 64er tendieren, wenn unterstützt.
> 
> Hast du ne BA oder gibts die iwo im Netz ?



Im Netz steht viel bla bla, da geb ich nicht so viel drauf. 
Im Audi A1 funktioniert zumindest die SanDisk Extreme SDHC und SDXC UHS-I Karte
 wenn man sie auf FAT 32 formatiert. exFAT wird nicht erkannt.

Ich vermute mal bei VW wird das nicht sonderlich anders sein, garantieren kann ich aber leider nix.  Warum VW sagt das die Festplatte im Rechner NTFS formatiert sein muss, obwohl der Download als 1GB Split-Archiv angeboten wird, raff ich aber noch nicht so ganz... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

Hey Ho,

danke erstmal, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, mein Anliegen nochmal aufzugreifen !  

Ich denke, ich werde mir etwas in dieser Art zulegen.

Evtl. auch erst, wenn ich das Auto habe, um bei Bedarf dann doch das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht in Anspruch zu nehmen, falls
irgendetwas Probleme macht. Für Wolfsburg wird dann wohl erstmal mein Handy herhalten müssen. Evtl. in Kombination mit der guten alten CD 

Was ich nach weiterer Recherche im Internet gelesen habe, spricht aber auch dafür, dass diese Karte - und selbst solche im exFAT Format - vom Discover Pro aktzepiert und unterstützt werden.

Grüße

Cafry

Ps: ICH KANNS NICHT MEHR ABWARTEN, NEED TIME MASHINE 4 AUTOABHOLUNG AAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> 
> danke erstmal, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, mein Anliegen nochmal aufzugreifen !
> 
> ...


Über so nen Drecks GTI würde ich mich nicht freuen, aber gut.


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Über so nen Drecks GTI würde ich mich nicht freuen, aber gut.





Öhm, ok.

Danke, dass du uns an dieser geistreichen Ausschweifung deiner Gedanken hast teilhaben lassen 

Ich für meinen Teil könnte vor (Vor)Freude im Kreis springen 

Peace

Cafry


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Oktober 2014)

Wahrscheinlich hat er ihn in mal beim Militär gefahren und sich gewandert, warum er die Flecken nicht abkriegt 
Ich find die Kiste auch ziemlich geil, wobei meine Träume 9000km weiter westlich sind


----------



## dsdenni (26. Oktober 2014)

Kann halt nicht jeder n GTI mögen


----------



## keinnick (26. Oktober 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Über so nen Drecks GTI würde ich mich nicht freuen, aber gut.



Ich finde den GTI ganz schön. Was stört Dich an dem und welche Autos bevorzugst Du so?


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich find die Kiste auch ziemlich geil, wobei meine Träume 9000km weiter westlich sind



 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann halt nicht jeder n GTI mögen



Selbstverständlich nicht. Wäre ja auch langweilig.

Aber das dann so zu formulieren wie er, naja. 
Wenn man denn wollte, könnte man auf sowas schon gekränkt reagieren und entsprechend zurück feuern.
Und sowas gehört hier eben nicht hin. Meiner Meinung nach.

Der Ton macht halt die Musik 



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich finde den GTI ganz schön. Was stört Dich an dem und welche Autos bevorzugst Du so?



Genau so. Diese Fragen bzw. deren Antworten netter verpackt mit der Aussage, GTI ist nicht mein Ding und fertig 

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2014)

Is doch ganz klar. Nen GTI hat kein Allradantrieb.

Ich würde mir auch niemals nen GTI holen aber zum Glück gibt es Leute, die sich einen holen. Sonst wär das ja langweilig, ich könnte dann ja gar keine überholen. 

Ich wette Pommesbunker ist ein Opellaner. Die verstehen sich ja mit den Wolfsburgern nicht so gut.


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Is doch ganz klar. Nen GTI hat kein Allradantrieb.
> 
> Ich würde mir auch niemals nen GTI holen aber zum Glück gibt es Leute, die sich einen holen. Sonst wär das ja langweilig, ich könnte dann ja gar keine überholen.



Was fährst du denn schönes ?


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Oktober 2014)

Ach Quark, der fährt die Nachbarfirma von Donkervoort, die fing irgendwie mit C an. 
Ich glaube Claas hieß die 

Welche Farbe hat denn dein GTI?


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hat denn dein GTI?


 
(Uni) Schwarz.

Habe da bewusst zu einer der Serienfarben ohne Aufpreis gegriffen, da ich die Karre früher oder später folieren lassen werde.
In was weiss ich aber noch nicht genau.

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn schönes ?


 Nen Audi A3 1.8T Quattro. Ist noch mein erstes Auto, kommt bald was neues.


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen Audi A3 1.8T Quattro. Ist noch mein erstes Auto, kommt bald was neues.


 
Korrigier mich, aber sofern du an dem nichts gemacht hast, wäre der GTI Performance von 0-100 schneller oder ? 
Höchstgeschindkeitstechnisch liegt der doch auch eher hinterm GTI ?

Sprich, eeeeigentlich überhole ich dich 

Und jetzt komm mir bloß nicht mit nem übelst hochgezüchteten A3 
Dann hättest du nat. gewonnen


----------



## Verminaard (26. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ach Quark, der fährt die Nachbarfirma von Donkervoort, die fing irgendwie mit C an.
> Ich glaube Claas hieß die


 
Einen Claas Lexion 780 wuerd ich gern mein Eigen nennen.

Verkaufen und dann hast genug fuer den ein oder anderen schicken Wagen.




Cafry schrieb:


> Korrigier mich, aber sofern du an dem nichts  gemacht hast, wäre der GTI Performance von 0-100 schneller oder ?
> Höchstgeschindkeitstechnisch liegt der doch auch eher hinterm GTI ?
> 
> Sprich, eeeeigentlich überhole ich dich
> ...


 
Ist egal wie gut dein Auto ist. Gegen BadFrag hat hier so gut wie keine eine Chance.
Der ueberholt dich auch mim Dreirad.
Liegt ihm halt in den Genen.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie sieht man bei uns inflationär viele GTI oder R. Ich träum ja immer noch von nem Elektroauto. Nissan Leaf oder Renault Zoe. Da ich ein Haus gekauft hab und zum 30.11. die Mietwohnung hier räume, könnte sich das endlich realisieren lassen. Durch die Garage bietet sich dann auch die Möglichkeit für ne Ladestation.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich finde den GTI ganz schön. Was stört Dich an dem und welche Autos bevorzugst Du so?



Mich würde der Frontantrieb stören


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2014)

Cafry schrieb:


> Korrigier mich, aber sofern du an dem nichts gemacht hast, wäre der GTI Performance von 0-100 schneller oder ?
> Höchstgeschindkeitstechnisch liegt der doch auch eher hinterm GTI ?
> 
> Sprich, eeeeigentlich überhole ich dich
> ...


 Tut mir ja leid wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss aber gradeaus kann jeder.  GTIs sind bei Trackdays oder bei Touristenfahrten meistens verdammt langsam unterwegs. Die Golf R werden da schon wesendlich anständiger bewegt.

Rein von den Daten her ist der auf trockener Straße schneller, dass stimmt.


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss aber gradeaus kann jeder.


 
Was Kurvenfahrten angeht, der Performance hat ja im Gegensatz zum "normalen" GTI noch das Sperrdifferenzial.
Zumindest bei Tests wird das durchaus als gut bewertet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2014)

Ohne Sperrdifferenzial wär der auch ziemlich bescheiden aus einer Kurve zu beschleunigen. Sowas sollte eigentlich serienmäßig verbaut sein.  Wieviel Prozent hat das denn?

...davon werden sicherlich auch etliche kaputt gehen wegen mangelndem Ölwechsel. Nachdem nen Auto aus der Garantie raus ist meinen ja viele nur noch Motoröl wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## -sori- (26. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht man bei uns inflationär viele GTI oder R. Ich träum ja immer noch von nem Elektroauto. Nissan Leaf oder Renault Zoe. Da ich ein Haus gekauft hab und zum 30.11. die Mietwohnung hier räume, könnte sich das endlich realisieren lassen. Durch die Garage bietet sich dann auch die Möglichkeit für ne Ladestation.


Kenne jemanden, der nen Leaf fährt. Ist ziemlich zufrieden, nur die Rekuperation könnte etwas stärker ausfallen.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin den Zoe und den Twizzy von Renault gefahren. Der Zoe fand ich als Auto ziemlich gut. Der Twizzy ist ja kein Auto, aber ich bin noch nix in meinem Leben gefahren, was einem so ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubert. Wenn der ganze Umzugsstress hier vorbei ist, werde ich mir mal noch den Leaf anschauen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2014)

Der Twizzy ist für mich noch am ehesten mit einem BMW C1 vergleichbar. Auf jeden Fall nicht mit einem Auto.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Twizzy ist für mich noch am ehesten mit einem BMW C1 vergleichbar. Auf jeden Fall nicht mit einem Auto.



Er ist ja auch kein Auto. Der Twizzy ist versicherungstechnischen als Quad eingestuft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss aber gradeaus kann jeder.


 Ich korrigiere mal leicht. Auf asphalt fahren kann jeder! Erst loser untergrund bzw. schnee macht richtig spaß insofern man nicht hecktisch am lenkrad herum fuchtelt und versucht mit gewalt den anker zu schmeißen.


----------



## Cafry (26. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent hat das denn?


 
Weiß jetzt leider nicht genau, was du meinst, aber hier (leider ne PDF) ist die Rede von einem frei regelbaren Differenzial.

Grüße

Cafry


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2014)

Sperrwirkung beim GTI 7 PP is bis zu 100 %.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte den GTI PP ja auch in Auge gefasst, und auch schon mehrmals konfiguriert, und selbst mit WA-Rabatt komme ich noch auf gute 32k €, was mich nochmal dazu gebracht hat, genauer über das nächste Auto nachzudenken.
Da ich in der Zwischenzeit mal einen 335i von einem Bekannten gefahren bin, habe ich mich mal in die Richtung umgeschaut und mittlerweile sehe ich den 335i als das deutlich bessere Auto.
Im Unterhalt vielleicht etwas teurer (Versicherung ist Nebensache, da ich auf den niedrigsten Satz bin und der 1er auch schon relativ teuer ist) aber halt auch eine ganze Fahrzeugklasse höher.
Dazu noch einen 6 Zylinder (N54), den es so und in der Fahrzeugklassse wahrscheinlich nicht wiedergeben wird und der auch notfalls noch reichlich optimierungsfreiraum lässt.
Und die Optik vom E92 ist natürlich auch ein Grund 



Seabound schrieb:


> Sperrwirkung beim GTI 7 PP is bis zu 100 %.


 
Solange 1600Nm nicht überschritten werden.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Oktober 2014)

Son 335i ist und bleibt einfach Sahne.. Mich würde auch son e90 reizen, nur M-Paket und dann ordentlich optimieren. Da gucken dann so einige Porschefahrer ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche beim Beschleunigen. E92 fahren mir persönlich viel zu viele rum hier, aber son optimierter E90 oder gar 135i ist mir bisher kein einziger ins Auge gefallen, somit deutlich interessanter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich träum ja immer noch von nem Elektroauto. Nissan Leaf oder Renault Zoe. Da ich ein Haus gekauft hab und zum 30.11. die Mietwohnung hier räume, könnte sich das endlich realisieren lassen. Durch die Garage bietet sich dann auch die Möglichkeit für ne Ladestation.


 
Wenn man sich derzeit für ein E-Auto entscheidet holt man sich damit einen "Sack Flöhe".
Die Reichweite ist extremst unterschiedlich je nach Witterungsbedingungen und Nutzungsverhalten (Heizung, Klimaanlage, ...). Die Fahrzeuge selbst sind so teuer das sie sich niemals armortisieren können. Und die vermeintlich tolle Beschleunigung ist in der Regel dann doch schlechter als bei vergleichbaren Fahrzeugen, nur der Beschleunigungseindruck ist besser.

Ich bin den Tesal S P85 probe gefahren, die ersten 15 Minuten war das ein wahnsinns Spaß wie der am Gas hängt, wenn man aber ein wenig auf den Tacho achtet, merkt man recht schnell das er für die (angebliche) Motorleistung dann doch einen ganzen Tacken zu langsam ist. Er benötigt 19s auf 200 km/h (beim ersten Mal), vergleichbare Fahrzeuge etwa 14s. Beim 2. Anlauf wird es nichts mehr, da die Motorleistung drastisch reduziert wird, dann verändert sich z.B. der 0-100 km/h Wert um über 2 Sekunden, somit ist man dann auf dem Niveau eines 250 PS Fahrzeugs unterwegs, usw.. .
Ich habe mal eine Vergleichsrechnung mit dem S7 bei deutlich besserer Ausstattung gemacht und unter der Annahme das Strom grundsätzlich kostenfrei wäre, dann kommt bei 3 Jahre und 75.000 km Nutzung ein Vorteil für den S7 von ca. 10.000 - 15.000 Euro heraus. Wenn man jetzt noch den Strom berücksichtigt..... .
Also lohnt es sich weder von den Fahrleistungen, noch finanziell, noch von der Ausstattung.


----------



## Klutten (27. Oktober 2014)

Wie setzt sich die Preisdifferenz denn grob zusammen, die du da errechnet hast?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wie setzt sich die Preisdifferenz denn grob zusammen, die du da errechnet hast?



Berücksichtigt habe ich:



den realen Kaufpreis (das Angebot von Tesla waren 114.000,- Euro für den P85; Audi will 97.000,- Euro für den S7), also Audi gewährt mir min. 15% Nachlass, bei Tesla gibt es keinen Rabatt
die Versicherungskosten
Steuer (Tesla ist 10 Jahre Steuerbefreit)
Inspektionen (bei Tesla 4 Jahre gratis)
Winterreifen
Benzin (Strom habe ich mit 0 Euro angesetzt)
Unter dem Strich ist es so, dass du alleine mit dem Nachlass von Audi das Fahrzeug 3 Jahre betanken kannst, die anderen Faktoren nullen sich annähernd (nicht berücksichtigt sind die Kosten für die Wallbox und deren Installation), so dass die LP Differenz mehr oder weniger die Gesamtersparnis ausdrückt.


Die Fahrzeuge unterschieden sich dann nüchtern ausgedrückt dadurch, dass der Tesla besser am Gas hängt und der Audi in jeder lebenslange schneller beschleunigt, eine höhere VMax hat und deutlich besser ausgestattet ist (Interieur, Assistenten, Komfortfeatures, Allrad, ...).
Sobald es Zahlen gibt könnte man noch mit dem Tesla S D85 vergleichen aber das dürfte finanziell noch schlechter für den Tesla laufen.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man sich derzeit für ein E-Auto entscheidet holt man sich damit einen "Sack Flöhe".



Ich will das Auto lediglich zum Pendeln im Berufsverkehr auf die Arbeit. Dass sind einfache Strecke 11 Kilometer am Tag. Oder mal um an den Wochenende vielleicht auf den Wochenmarkt zum Einkaufen zu cruisen. 

Das Auto würde niemals die Autobahn oder sonstwas sehen. Zumeist wohl Stadt und Stop&Go.  Beschleunigung ist mir auch relativ egal sein. Ich bin ja eher der gemütliche Fahrer. Kostenrechnung hat mich bis jetzt auch nicht interessiert. Mein aktuelles Auto hat 265 PS, da würde ein Leaf oder ein Zoe schon billiger kommen. Zumindest zum Pendeln. Das aktuelle Auto ist ja auch locker bezahlbar. 

Mir gehts da eher um die Technik. Und dass keiner so ein Auto hat. Kosten oder Nutzen stehen da nich im Vordergrund. Für das Real Life ;0) haben wir ja das Auto meiner Frau.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das Auto würde niemals die Autobahn oder sonstwas sehen. Zumeist wohl Stadt und Stop&Go.  Beschleunigung ist mir auch relativ egal sein. Ich bin ja eher der gemütliche Fahrer. Kostenrechnung hat mich bis jetzt auch nicht interessiert. Mein aktuelles Auto hat 265 PS, da würde ein Leaf oder ein Zoe schon billiger kommen. Zumindest zum Pendeln. Das aktuelle Auto ist ja auch locker bezahlbar.



Wenn du dir schaust wie hoch die Gesamtkosten des Zoe sind (Anschaffung, Unterhaltskoste, Batteriemiete), dann kannst du dafür 2 Fahrzeuge des gleichen Herstellers mit konventionellem Antrieb kaufen UND hast noch Geld gespart. Insofern wirtschaftlich gesehen der Super GAU.



Seabound schrieb:


> Mir gehts da eher um die Technik. Und dass keiner so ein Auto hat. Kosten oder Nutzen stehen da nich im Vordergrund. Für das Real Life ;0) haben wir ja das Auto meiner Frau.


 
Der E-Motor ist simpler als eine Dampfmaschine aufgebaut, insofern hat er dem technikafinen Käufer nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu bieten. Ist halt ungefähr so spanend wie Straßenbahn fahren. 

Insofern du für dein Geld arbeiten musst, würde ich es mir zweimal überlegen, denn egal ob man 20.000 oder 200.000 Euro fürs Auto ausgeben möchte, das Doppelte (oder einen großen Proezentsatz mehr) zu zahlen macht irgendwie nie Spaß. (Nur meine Meinung).


----------



## keinnick (27. Oktober 2014)

Falls Du für das E-Auto noch einen Soundgenerator suchst: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMt475XGWiM


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der E-Motor ist simpler als eine Dampfmaschine aufgebaut, insofern hat er dem technikafinen Käufer nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu bieten. Ist halt ungefähr so spanend wie Straßenbahn fahren.



Naja, schau dir mal einen Frequenzumformer an und sag dann nochmal, dass ein Elektromotor einfacher sei als eine Dampfmaschine


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Oktober 2014)

Simple Technik muss ja auch nicht verkehrt sein. 
Für die Stadt stelle ich mir so ein Elektroauto tauglich vor: An der Ampel/beim (vorrauschauenden) Bremsen geht nicht nennenswert Energie verloren, man muss nicht kuppeln/schalten sondern hat ausm Stand und unterbrechungsfrei einigermaßen Druck und laufruhig ist es auch. Als Reise/Spaßauto ist es natürlich recht ungeeignet und wie lange Batterien halten ist ja auch immer so eine Sache.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du dir schaust wie hoch die Gesamtkosten des Zoe sind (Anschaffung, Unterhaltskoste, Batteriemiete), dann kannst du dafür 2 Fahrzeuge des gleichen Herstellers mit konventionellem Antrieb kaufen UND hast noch Geld gespart. Insofern wirtschaftlich gesehen der Super GAU.



Das Finanzielle interessiert mich nicht wirklich, aus dem Grund, weil bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung mein aktuelles Auto schon deutlich teuer ist. Ich habe das aber trotzdem kurz überschlagen.

Kaufpreis aktuelle 22000 € für den Zoe. Relativ komplett ausgestattet.

Für den Zoe hat Renault zudem gerade die Batteriemiete auf 49 € im Monat gesenkt. Die Wallbox (Ladestation) zu dem Auto muss man auch nicht mehr dazu kaufen. Die ist zwischenzeitlich im Kaufpreis inklusive. Auch kann ich zwei Straßen weiter an der öffentlichen Stormtankstelle vom hiesigen Engergieversorger kostenlos tanken. 

Falls ich doch zu hause tanken würde: Laut Renault verbraucht der Zoe 14,3 Kilowattstunden auf 100 Kilometer. Beispielsweise einen durchschnittlichen Strompreis von 25,7 Cent pro Kilowattstunde angenommen, ergibt das Kosten von ca. 3,68 Euro pro 100 Kilometer. Bei der von mir geschätzen Laufleistung (akutelle Jahreslaufleistung mit meinem Benziner) von 12.500 Kilometern sind das rund 459 Euro im Jahr plus die Batteriemiete von 588 Euro. Gesamt also 1047 € Enegiekosten im Jahr. 

Mit meinem aktuellen Auto tanke ich zur Zeit 3 x im Monat für ca 85 € voll. Also vertanke ich im Monat mindesten 255 € und somit habe ich ca. 3060 € Benzinkosten im Jahr. 

Der Zoe würde mich für die Energie im Jahr ca. 1050 € kosten. Die 1050 € hätte ich aber auch nur, wenn ich nicht das Angebot des öffentlichen Tankens an der Stromtankstelle nutzen würde. In dem Falle hätte ich nur die Batteriemiete von 49 € im Monat. 

Finanzierung ist immer abhängig von der Anzahlung, jedoch finde ich die Finanzierungsangebote von Renault atraktiv. Auf jeden Fall günstiger als für meinen Benziner. Die Versicherung käme mich laut Internetrechner auch günstiger. 

Aussagen zum Wiederverkauf zu treffen, ist schwierig. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der E-Motor ist simpler als eine Dampfmaschine aufgebaut, insofern hat er dem technikafinen Käufer nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu bieten. Ist halt ungefähr so spanend wie Straßenbahn fahren.



Ich meinte eher die Technik Gadgets. Die Möglichkeit, die Funktion des Autos per App steuern zu können. Das leise fahren und so. Find ich faszinierend.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Falls ich doch zu hause tanken würde: Laut Renault verbraucht der Zoe 14,3 Kilowattstunden auf 100 Kilometer. Beispielsweise einen durchschnittlichen Strompreis von 25,7 Cent pro Kilowattstunde angenommen, ergibt das Kosten von ca. 3,68 Euro pro 100 Kilometer. Bei der von mir geschätzen Laufleistung (akutelle Jahreslaufleistung mit meinem Benziner) von 12.500 Kilometern sind das rund 459 Euro im Jahr plus die Batteriemiete von 588 Euro. Gesamt also 1047 € Enegiekosten im Jahr.
> 
> Mit meinem aktuellen Auto tanke ich zur Zeit 3 x im Monat für ca 85 €  voll. Also vertanke ich im Monat mindesten 255 € und somit habe ich ca.  3060 € Benzinkosten im Jahr.



Der Vergleich ist aber weniger was ein 265 PS Auto an Spritkosten verursacht als ein gleichwertiger Kleinwagen. Und da dürfte es schon eher einen Null Nummer werden. 
Zum Vergleich: Beliebiger Kleinwagen 6l/ 100 km á 1,40€ x 12500 km = 1.050,- € p.A.. OK 3,- Euro gespart bei nur ca. 100% Aufpreis auf den Kaufpreis. Sehr gut  . 
Übrigens ist es recht mutig die Werksangabe als tatsächlichen Verbrauch anzunehmen, dannach kommt der Tesla 500 km weit, real sind es keine 260 km. Nur mal so als Vergleich.

Ich meinte eher die Technik Gadgets. Die Möglichkeit, die Funktion des Autos per App steuern zu können. Das leise fahren und so. Find ich faszinierend. [/QUOTE]

Das leise fahren ist aber nur im Bereich bis 50 km/h, darüber ist selbst ein Golf TDi leiser.
Und an Spielereien hat der Zoe jetzt auch nicht gerde den "Strauß des Machbaren".

Mach worauf du Lust hast aber der Versuch das zu rechtfertigen geht derzeit bei allen E-Autos in die Hose. Solange Akkus so teuer sind, wird das nichts.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

Sagt ja auch niemand, dass das das Ei des Columbus ist. Natürlich ist es auch möglich, dass ein vergleichbarer Benziner günstiger ist. Darum gehts ja aber gar nicht. 

Ich will ein Auto, mit dem ich entspannt im Stadtverkehr zur Arbeit und wieder zurück pendeln kann. Die Kosten (für mein Empfinden sind sie günstig) sind sekundär. 

Wenn ich dann auch noch per App im Sommer das Auto aufem Parplatz vor dem Büro kurz vor Feierabend runterkühlen lassen kann, einfach perfekt. Umgekehrt natürlich genauso im Winter... Kurz ne App bemüht und das Auto heizt sich auf meine Wunsch Temperatur auf. Perfekt. 

Mein Arbeitgeber überlegt zur Zeit, ob es perspektivisch Firmenparkplätze mit Stromanschluss geben soll. Also noch ein Grund mehr sich als Kurzstreckler für ein E-Auto zu interessieren.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst den Twizzy spaßig finden und, wenn du Ökostrom beziehst, auch den nicht vorhandene Schadstoffausstoß toll finden. Aber dann Kauf das Ding auch aus den Gründen und versuch nicht dir ein zu reden dass es sich finanziell lohnt. Das tut es einfach nicht.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du kannst den Twizzy spaßig finden und, wenn du Ökostrom beziehst, auch den nicht vorhandene Schadstoffausstoß toll finden. Aber dann Kauf das Ding auch aus den Gründen und versuch nicht dir ein zu reden dass es sich finanziell lohnt. Das tut es einfach nicht.



Twizzy? Ich will doch gar keinen Twizzy. 

Ich will nen Zoe oder Leaf. Was das Geld angeht, ich muss nicht auf die Kosten schauen. Für meine Verhältnis finde ich Preis/Leistung gut. Bestimmt kann man günstiger fahren. Die Kosten von nem Zoe sind jedoch absolut akzeptabel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich will nen Zoe oder Leaf. Was das Geld angeht, ich muss nicht auf die Kosten schauen. Für meine Verhältnis finde ich Preis/Leistung gut. Bestimmt kann man günstiger fahren. Die Kosten von nem Zoe sind jedoch absolut akzeptabel.


 
Die Kosten sind, seriös berechnet, ca. doppelt so hoch wie bei einem vergleichbaren Kleinwagen. 
Daher ist jedes Argument "richtig", ausser die Kosten als Selbiges anzuführen.

Wie gesagt, mach es wenn du Spaß daran hast. Aber ein gutes Geschäft ist es nicht.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

Naja, doppelt? Sie sind auf jeden Falle höher im Vergleich zwischen Benzin und Strom. Aber doppelt nicht. 

Nur als BSP: Ein vergleichbarer Benziner Clio mit ähnlichen KW und ähnlicher Aussattung würde vermutlich so um die 13000 € kosten. Der Zoe 22000 €. Bei meiner geringen Laufleistung würde sich der Mehrpreis natürlich nie amortisieren. Zudem hätte der Clio eindeutig Vorteile, was die Reichweite angeht. Jedoch bin ich gerne Bereit für ein E-Auto einen Aufpreis zu zahlen. Was die laufenden Kosten dann nach dem Kauf angeht, müsste man halt mal einen Vergleich anstellen. Natürlich ist mir das Argument bewusst "für den Mehrpreis vom Zoe kann man den Clio bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag betanken". Darum gehts ja aber nicht. Man muss E-Autos halt auch einfach als ein Luxusgut sehen. Vergleichbar mit einem Sportwagen. Braucht auch niemand und man zahlt den Aufpreis für den Fahrspaß. Bei dem E-Auto kann man sich dann, im Vergleich zu Sportwagen, wenigstens noch über die geringen laufenden Kosten freuen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Twizzy? Ich will doch gar keinen Twizzy.


Hatte ich von deinem ersten Post zu dem Thema anders im Kopf, sorry.


> Ich will nen Zoe oder Leaf. Was das Geld angeht, ich muss nicht auf die Kosten schauen. Für meine Verhältnis finde ich Preis/Leistung gut. Bestimmt kann man günstiger fahren. Die Kosten von nem Zoe sind jedoch absolut akzeptabel.


Wie gesagt: Du kannst das Auto ja toll finden. Aber dann sag auch dass du es deswegen willst und behaupte bitte nicht es wäre als reines Fortbewegungsmittel sein Geld wert.
Seriös gerecht ist es eben P/L-Schwachsinn. Ich komme im Konfigurator auf ca. 6k€ Differenz zwischen ähnlich ausgestattetem Clio und ZOE. Dazu kostet die Batteriemiete im Monat mehr als du für deine angegebenen paar Touren zur Arbeit und zum Bäcker an Sprit bezahlen würdest.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Naja, doppelt? Sie sind auf jeden Falle höher im Vergleich zwischen Benzin und Strom. Aber doppelt nicht.
> 
> Nur als BSP: Ein vergleichbarer Benziner Clio mit ähnlichen KW und ähnlicher Aussattung würde vermutlich so um die 13000 € kosten. Der Zoe 22000 €. Bei meiner geringen Laufleistung würde sich der Mehrpreis natürlich nie amortisieren. Zudem hätte der Clio eindeutig Vorteile, was die Reichweite angeht. Jedoch bin ich gerne Bereit für ein E-Auto einen Aufpreis zu zahlen. Was die laufenden Kosten dann nach dem Kauf angeht, müsste man halt mal einen Vergleich anstellen. Natürlich ist mir das Argument bewusst "für den Mehrpreis vom Zoe kann man den Clio bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag betanken". Darum gehts ja aber nicht. Man muss E-Autos halt auch einfach als ein Luxusgut sehen. Vergleichbar mit einem Sportwagen. Braucht auch niemand und man zahlt den Aufpreis für den Fahrspaß. Bei dem E-Auto kann man sich dann, im Vergleich zu Sportwagen, wenigstens noch über die geringen laufenden Kosten freuen.



Es ist doppelt, da das konventionelle Fahrzeug hoch rabattiert wird, das E-Fahrzeug nicht.
Egal wie man sich dreht oder wendet, es bleibt doppelt so teuer :p .

Wenn für dich ein 88 PS max. Leistung (Dauerleistung niedriger) Wagen ein Äquivalent zum Sportwagen ist, dann viel Spaß. Für mich bleibt ein Kleinwagen ein Kleinwagen.

Wie gesagt, wenn du mit den Kosten kommen willst, dann auch immer mit einem vergleichbaren Fahrzeug, also kein Porsche oder anderen Sportwagen sondern eben ein Kleinwagen. Und die sind in der Ausstattung/ Motorisierung nicht wirklich teuer und dicke Rabatte gibt es noch oben drauf.

Daher nicht Dinge als Argument verwenden die vorne und hinten nicht passen, sondern sagen (z.B.) "ich möchte zuhause tanken" oder ähnliches.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es ist doppelt, da das konventionelle Fahrzeug hoch rabattiert wird, das E-Fahrzeug nicht.
> Egal wie man sich dreht oder wendet, es bleibt doppelt so teuer :p .
> 
> Wenn für dich ein 88 PS max. Leistung (Dauerleistung niedriger) Wagen ein Äquivalent zum Sportwagen ist, dann viel Spaß. Für mich bleibt ein Kleinwagen ein Kleinwagen.
> ...


 
Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, sind vergleichbare Benziner billiger. Das ist mir bewusst. Der Kaufpreis für das Fahrzeug ist für mich auch zweitrangig. Ich muss das Fahrerlebnis als Ansprechend zum Kaufpreis empfinden. Für mich ist dies (im Falle des Leafs, welchen ich Probegefahren bin) gegeben. Erbsenzählerrei muss ich auch nicht betreiben, da mein aktuelles Fahrzeug auf jeden Fall teuerer im Unterhalt als ein Leaf/Zoe ist. Eventuell würde ich das E-Auto auch zunächst als Drittwagen anschaffen um später meine Entscheidung zu treffen, ob ich auf meinen Benziner verzichten kann. 

Das Argument mit dem "zu hause tanken" habe ich doch schon längst angeführt. Die Frage E-Auto oder nicht hat sich für mich ja jetzt erst gestellt, da meine Frau und ich ein Haus gekauft haben und ich kein Laternenparker mehr bin. Also kann ich günstig nachts zu hause in der Garage tanken, was ich als bequem empfinde. Zudem kann ich bei uns im Ort öffentlich kostenlos tanken, was ein weitere Pluspunkt ist. Weiterhin kann ich ab 2016 möglicherweiße auf der Arbeit kostenlos tanken, da mein Arbeitgeber zur Zeit prüft, ob Stromtankplätze  für die Beamten zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollen. 

Was den Vergleich mit den Sportwagen/Luxusgut angeht, so bezieht sich das natürlich lediglich darauf, was jeder für sich an Gewinn aus einem entsprechenden Fahrzeug zieht. Ich persönlich bewerte es höher, mit einen Kleinwagen mit 30 lautlos, keine direkten Schadstoffe emittierend, durch die Innenstadt zu rollen, als mit 280 über die BAB zu blasen. Aber diese Entscheidung muss jeder für sich selbst treffen. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Hatte ich von deinem ersten Post zu dem Thema anders im Kopf, sorry.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Du kannst das Auto ja toll finden. Aber dann sag auch dass du es deswegen willst und behaupte bitte nicht es wäre als reines Fortbewegungsmittel sein Geld wert.
> Seriös gerecht ist es eben P/L-Schwachsinn. Ich komme im Konfigurator auf ca. 6k€ Differenz zwischen ähnlich ausgestattetem Clio und ZOE. Dazu kostet die Batteriemiete im Monat mehr als du für deine angegebenen paar Touren zur Arbeit und zum Bäcker an Sprit bezahlen würdest.



Die Batterie kostet 49 € im Monat. Ich würde auch mit einem Kleinwagen ala Twingo deutlich mehr vertanken. Ich denke mal, das Dreifache.


EDIT: Super. Grad Rauchmelder angegangen. Bei dem ganzen Getippe habe ich das Gemüse für die Gemüsesuppe aufem Herd vergessen und das ist nun kompletto angebrannt...


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2014)

Da sich da ja gerade jemand mit Kochen beschäftigen sollte was Anderes:
Hab gerade mal nach meinen Winterrädern geschaut und DOT3607 vorgefunden. Also 7 Jahre alt. Noch ok oder besser schon neu(Profil ist 1A)?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bewerte es höher, mit einen Kleinwagen mit 30 lautlos, keine direkten Schadstoffe emittierend, durch die Innenstadt zu rollen, als mit 280 über die BAB zu blasen. Aber diese Entscheidung muss jeder für sich selbst treffen.
> 
> EDIT: Super. Grad Rauchmelder angegangen. Bei dem ganzen Getippe habe ich das Gemüse für die Gemüsesuppe aufem Herd vergessen und das ist nun kompletto angebrannt...



Nur leider ist der Wagen nicht lautlos. In der AZ war vor ein paar Wochen ein Test der Lautstärke gängier E-Fahrzeuge und vieler weiterer Kandidaten, der Tesla war der Beste Vertreter der E-Autos und noch rund 10 Plätze bei der Lautstärke hinter einem Golf VII 1.6 TDi  .

Na die Geschichte mit dem E-Auto fängt ja gut an  ...


----------



## JaniZz (27. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand eine pedalbox im Benziner mit manuellen Getriebe verbaut? 

Hätte dazu gerne mal Erfahrungen gehört. 

Gibt es bei der pedalbox ein unterschied zwischen Automatik und Manuel Getriebe? 

Könnte günstig für mein Z eine bekommen und die war vorher in einer E-klasse Bj 2012 verbaut. 

Weiß gar nicht ob das passt.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur leider ist der Wagen nicht lautlos. In der AZ war vor ein paar Wochen ein Test der Lautstärke gängier E-Fahrzeuge und vieler weiterer Kandidaten, der Tesla war der Beste Vertreter der E-Autos und noch rund 10 Plätze bei der Lautstärke hinter einem Golf VII 1.6 TDi  .
> 
> Na die Geschichte mit dem E-Auto fängt ja gut an  ...


 
Das kommt aber immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Kann schon sein, dass E-Autos ab einem gewissen Tempo laut werden. Im Stadtverkehr, wo ich zu 95% unterwegs bin, dürfte sich die Geräuschemission, gerade bei entsprechend angepasster Geschwindigkeit doch in Grenzen halt. Zudem kommts mir ja auch drauf an, wie das Auto von meinen Mitmenschen wargenommen (besser nicht-wargenommen) wird. Von sehr leisen Autos profitieren alle. Besonders Fußgänger und Radfahrer. Vor allem das ist für mich ein Argument. Mal neben nem Prius gestanden, wenn der lautlos ausem Stand "losgeschwebt" ist. Das ist schon verdammt geil! 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da sich da ja gerade jemand mit Kochen beschäftigen sollte was Anderes:


 
Ich bin jetzt auf veganes Chili umgestiegen. Das blubbert grad vergnüglich vor sich hin. Die Suppe wurde entsorgt und die Wohnung lüfftet wegen dem Brandgeruch grad vor sich hin!


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Solange 1600Nm nicht überschritten werden.


 Is ja nicht so viel.  Selbst meiner macht im 2. Gang noch mehr als 1600nm.(wenn auch nur knapp )


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

Mein Sperrdiff sperrt  bis 35 %. Aber keine Ahnung, wieviel Nm.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. Oktober 2014)

In einigen Ländern müssen E-Autos einen gewissen Geräuschpegel emittieren, damit die Fußgängersicherheit nicht zu kurz kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine pedalbox im Benziner mit manuellen Getriebe verbaut?
> 
> Hätte dazu gerne mal Erfahrungen gehört.
> 
> ...


Müll, der letzte Müll. Du meist doch sicher so ein Teil was man an den Kabelsatz vom Gaspedal hängt oder?
Das macht nichts anderes als Vollgas zu geben, wenn du das Gaspedal nur ein bischen betätigst.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mal leicht. Auf asphalt  fahren kann jeder! Erst loser untergrund bzw. schnee macht richtig spaß  insofern man nicht hecktisch am lenkrad herum fuchtelt und versucht mit  gewalt den anker zu schmeißen.


 Schotterpisten bekommen einem Serienauto leider nicht so gut.  Aber auf Schnee lasse ich immer gut gehen. Am liebsten würde ich mal die Nordschleife im Schnee unter die Räder nehmen. Wenn du aber auf Schnee nicht wie ein Verrückter am Lenkrad drehst, dann geht es ganz schnell neben die Strecke. Da muss man wirklich jede Spurrinne korregieren, wenn alle 4 Räder mit 20-30% Schlupf am drehen sind.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> In einigen Ländern müssen E-Autos einen gewissen Geräuschpegel emittieren, damit die Fußgängersicherheit nicht zu kurz kommt.


 
(Noch) nicht bei uns. Irgenwann werden die E-Autos halt bimmeln wie Straßenbahnen. Immer noch angenehmer als Dieselnageln oder Auspuffsound im Allgemeinen.


----------



## XE85 (27. Oktober 2014)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nur leider ist der Wagen nicht lautlos. In  der AZ war vor ein paar Wochen ein Test der Lautstärke gängier  E-Fahrzeuge und vieler weiterer Kandidaten, der Tesla war der Beste  Vertreter der E-Autos und noch rund 10 Plätze bei der Lautstärke hinter  einem Golf VII 1.6 TDi  .



Was genau wurde denn da gemessen? Gibt es einen Link zum Test? Denn das ein E-Antrieb keine Wind- oder Abrollgeräusche wegzaubern kann sollte klar sein. Um hier die Antriebsarten in der Lautstärke zu vergleichen müsste das im selben Fahrzeug sein.

Ich bin mal den Active Hybride F10 gefahren, der ja auch rein elektrisch gefahren werden kann und der ist elektrisch klar leiser (bei selbem Tempo).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Is ja nicht so viel.  Selbst meiner macht im 2. Gang noch mehr als 1600nm.(wenn auch nur knapp )


 
Deshalb.
Aber 1600Nm Differenz reichen eigentlich (fast) immer.

Zu den E-Autos: Finde die Tesla Modelle eigentlich ganz spannend, da Tesla der erste Konzern ist, der die E-Mobilität massentauglich gemacht hat (man muss sich nur mal die Verkaufszahlen in den USA angucken).
Klar ist das Ganze noch relativ teuer, aber Tesla leistet eben auch viel Pionierarbeit.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2014)

So eben den Dummkopf des Tages getroffen.
Ich wollte links in eine Nebenstraße abbiegen, kommt von vorn ein Fahhradfahrer auf dem Radweg.
Was macht man dann? Warten bis er durch gefahren ist!
Zur gleichen Zeit sind 3 Fußgänger über die Straße gegangen, was macht man --> warten bis sie rüber sind.
Aber was macht Mr. Vollhorst hinter mir, drückt minimum 5 Sekunden seine Hupe (ob er mich oder die Fußgänger meinte, kein Plan) --> weil er dumm ist!
Dadurch erschrecken sich die Fußgänger, und bleiben auf der Straße stehen, sprich ich + Vollhorst müssen noch länger warten.

Ich bin für eine Verschärfung der gesetzlichen Regeln was Hupen betrifft.
Wenn jemand seine Hupe inflationär in falschen Situationen ( z.B.: blanke Wut auf Menschheit) einsetzt, muss der Airbag auslösen.
Denn dumme Menschen lernen nur durch Schmerzen!


----------



## Beam39 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube es gibt wirklich Menschen die nur darauf warten hupen zu können. Da steht man an der Ampel und sobalds gelb wird und du fährst nicht fangen die das Hupen an . Bei solchen fahr ich dann immer besonders langsam und gemütlich an, is am Besten


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Deshalb.
> Aber 1600Nm Differenz reichen eigentlich (fast) immer.


 Ja solange man dem GTI nicht zu hart gibt, sollte das ausreichen für die normale Straße. Immerhin gibt es eine Sperre, was sehr gut ist. Elektronische Traktionskontrolle ohne Sperre wie meistens verbaut kann man total in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja solange man dem GTI nicht zu hart gibt, sollte das ausreichen für die normale Straße.


 
Auf der normalen Straße braucht niemand ein Sperrdiff. Wer meint, es dort zu brauchen, dem gehört der Führerschein abgenommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Auf der normalen Straße braucht niemand ein Sperrdiff. Wer meint, es dort zu brauchen, dem gehört der Führerschein abgenommen.


  Noch nie im Regen oder durch eine Kurve gefahren?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Auf der normalen Straße braucht niemand ein Sperrdiff. Wer meint, es dort zu brauchen, dem gehört der Führerschein abgenommen.


 
Man merkt es bei starken FWD Fahrzeugen quasi immer, da dass Sperrdiff vom GTI schon weit vor der ESP Regelschwelle regelt.

------------------------------

Heute bin ich auch nem Pfosten begegnet.
Er überholt mich mit seinem Corsa in einer 70er Zone wo ich schon 80-85km/h gefahren bin und kommt dann in der anschließenden 100er Zone nicht aus dem Quark und gurkt mit Tacho 100 durch die Gegend. Auf der Autobahn kenne ich die Art von Personen auch ziemlich gut. Egal wo, die fahren meistens ihre 130-140km/h, ob Tempolimit oder nicht.


----------



## Cafry (27. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So eben den Dummkopf des Tages getroffen.
> Ich wollte links in eine Nebenstraße abbiegen, kommt von vorn ein Fahhradfahrer auf dem Radweg.
> Was macht man dann? Warten bis er durch gefahren ist!
> Zur gleichen Zeit sind 3 Fußgänger über die Straße gegangen, was macht man --> warten bis sie rüber sind.
> ...


 
Sehr schön ge- und beschrieben  

Hat mich zum lachen gebracht - thx dafür ! 
So wie du es schilderst, erlebt man es leider wirklich viel zu oft 

Glaub, ich druck mir deinen Beitrag aus, steige beim nächsten Treffen mit Vollhorst aus und
reiche es ihm grinsend durchs Fenster 

Peace

Cafry


----------



## Zappaesk (27. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Man merkt es bei starken FWD Fahrzeugen quasi immer, da dass Sperrdiff vom GTI schon weit vor der ESP Regelschwelle regelt.


 
Und es fühlt sich ******* an!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und es fühlt sich ******* an!


 
Beim GTI geht's klar, finde ich.
Auf meiner ausgedehnten Probefahrt hab ich's erstaunlich wenig gemerkt und ich würde das gleich merken, da ich ja sonst nur HA fahre. Andere Autos sind da weitaus schlimmer.
Bloß das extreme Stempeln vom Vorderwagen bei Schlupf geht m.M. gar nicht klar. Fühlt sich ziemlich materialmordend an.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Noch nie im Regen oder durch eine Kurve gefahren?


 
Ja. Aber immer im Rahmen dessen, was die Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung maximal erlaubt. Und da braucht man absolut kein Sperrdiff.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja. Aber immer im Rahmen dessen, was die Straßenverkehrs-Ordnung maximal erlaubt. Und da braucht man kein Sperrdiff.


 
Sobald du in einer Kurve oder beim Abbiegen etwas zügiger beschleunigst, hilft das Sperrdiff enorm.
Fahr mal den normalen GTI und danach den PP.
Du wirst die Sperre, vorallem bei Nässe, an sehr vielen Stellen bemerken.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht doch noch jemand mit Gedanken/Wissen dazu?


Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal nach meinen Winterrädern geschaut und DOT3607 vorgefunden. Also 7 Jahre alt. Noch ok oder besser schon neu(Profil ist 1A)?


Rechtlich sind Reifen ja mit bis zu 5 Jahren noch "neu". Aber wann sind sie zu alt?


----------



## Verminaard (27. Oktober 2014)

Bringt enorme Vorteile beim Abbiegen. So von 0 auf 30 oder 0 auf 50.

Vor allem wenns regnet, muss ich auch unbedingt schnell beschleunigen.
Hilft auch allen anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch noch jemand mit Gedanken/Wissen dazu?
> 
> Rechtlich sind Reifen ja mit bis zu 5 Jahren noch "neu". Aber wann sind sie zu alt?


 
Ist so an der Grenze, finde ich.
Wenn die Profilblöcke noch weich sind, würde ich die Reifen aber noch fahren.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Auf der normalen Straße braucht niemand ein Sperrdiff. Wer meint, es dort zu brauchen, dem gehört der Führerschein abgenommen.


Fährst nicht gerne Auto, oder?


----------



## Klutten (27. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist so an der Grenze, finde ich.
> Wenn die Profilblöcke noch weich sind, würde ich die Reifen aber noch fahren.



So würde ich das auch handhaben. Man kann das auch kaum pauschal beantworten. Ich habe schon 2-3 Jahre alte Reifen gesehen, die oberflächige Risse hatten, ebenso wie 8-10 jährige Reifen, die noch einen passablen (weichen) Eindruck machten. Wenn beim zügigen Anfahren oder deutlichen Verzögern die Räder wenig Haftung haben, ist es aber trotzdem Zeit für einen Wechsel. Das lässt sich bei kalten und feuchten Wetter ja schnell ausprobieren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Berücksichtigt habe ich:
> ...



Danke dir. Sind die 97.000€ für den Audi schon mit Rabatt?


----------



## JaniZz (27. Oktober 2014)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Fährst nicht gerne Auto, oder?



Der ist noch nie ein schnelles Auto gefahren? 

Jaja immer diese moralapostel. 

Wenn niemand ein sperrdifferenzial bräuchte,  würde es auch keiner einbauen. 
Man kann auch auf Landstraßen zügig fahren und sich dabei an die StVO halten. 

Sperrdifferenzial bei fronttriebler mit ein bisschen Leistung ist ein Muss finde ich


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Fährst nicht gerne Auto, oder?



Doch natürlich. Immer im Rahmen dessen, was die Straßenverkehrsordnung erlaubt.




JaniZz schrieb:


> Der ist noch nie ein schnelles Auto gefahren?
> 
> 
> Wenn niemand ein sperrdifferenzial bräuchte,  würde es auch keiner einbauen.
> ...



Wenn ich auf der Landstraße "zügig" fahre, also max. die erlaubten 100, dann kommt das Sperrdiff in meinem Auto nicht zum Einsatz. Das brauch schon mehr Gehacke. Das ist was für die Nos (ok, auch öffentliche Verkehrsraum) oder halt Trackdays. Aber bei Landstraße mit max. 100 hat das Sperrdiff absolut nix zu tun. 

Wer sich auf öffentlichen Straßen von seinem Sperrdiff in die Kurven saugen lassen muss, ist viel zu schnell unterwegs und dem gehört wegen mangelnder moralischer Eignung der Führerschein entzogen. Da gibts nichts drann zu rütteln.


----------



## JaniZz (27. Oktober 2014)

Also ich wüsste nicht was ein Golf auf der nos zu suchen hat  

Naja ich meine Landstraßen wie in der Eifel z.B. Mit spitzkehren usw 

Aber im Prinzip hast du natürlich recht.


Ich habe bis jetzt nur positives über die pedalbox gelesen. 
Sogar im 350z soll es einiges her machen und sich viel spritziger anfühlen. 

Ich berichte mal wenn ich das Teil eingebaut habe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2014)

Als ob nicht jeder schon mal auf einer kurvigen Landstraße zu schnell gefahren ist, zumindest wenn nix los ist.
(Gerade bei Ausfahrten mit vielen Autos, z.B. Forentreffen geht's manchmal gut zur Sache )
Außerdem gibt es viele kurvenreiche Strecken, bei denen 100km/h erlaubt sind, die 100km/h aber nicht immer möglich sind. Da kann man dann auch im Bereich der STVO in die Grenzen vom Fahrzeug kommen.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur positives über die pedalbox gelesen.
> Sogar im 350z soll es einiges her machen und sich viel spritziger anfühlen.
> 
> Ich berichte mal wenn ich das Teil eingebaut habe.



Darunter leidet aber die Fahrbarkeit. Ich würde es nicht machen.
Gerade im Regen fährt sich das oft ziemlich bescheiden und auf der Strecke sowieso.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Also ich wüsste nicht was ein Golf auf der nos zu suchen hat


 
Na das hier...Hard VW Golf 4 R32 vs. Honda S2000 Crash Unfall Nordschleife Nürburgring Touristenfahrten - YouTube

Oder das hier...Heavy VW Golf 5 GTI Crash Unfall Nordschleife Nürburgring Touristenfahrt 01.05.2014 - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Also ich wüsste nicht was ein Golf auf der nos zu suchen hat


 
Ein Standard-Golf nicht, ein MK7 GTI bzw. R oder ein modifizierter 6R kann schon ziemlich schnell sein.

Golf 7 R Nordschleife 13.04.2014 Lap 04 [BtG] - YouTube

Onboard im Rothe Motorsport Golf R - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch noch jemand mit Gedanken/Wissen dazu?
> 
> Rechtlich sind Reifen ja mit bis zu 5 Jahren noch "neu". Aber wann sind sie zu alt?


 7 Jahre alte Reifen sind wie Holzreifen. Ich würde Reifen maximal 4 Jahre fahren, dann haben die beste hinter sich.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sobald du in einer Kurve oder beim  Abbiegen etwas zügiger beschleunigst, hilft das Sperrdiff enorm.
> Fahr mal den normalen GTI und danach den PP.
> Du wirst die Sperre, vorallem bei Nässe, an sehr vielen Stellen bemerken.


 +1



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bloß das extreme Stempeln vom Vorderwagen bei Schlupf geht m.M. gar nicht klar. Fühlt sich ziemlich materialmordend an.


 Wheelhop ist extrem Schädlich für das Diff und die Antriebswellen. Wenn ich bemerke das meiner damit auf einer welligen Straße anfängt nehme ich das Gas sofort 100% zurück, damit nicht die Brocken unter dem Auto wegfliegen. Bei uns gibt es eine Landstraße mit einem steilen welligen Bergaufstück. Da könnte man es nach ein paar Versuchen hinbekommen bei einem Fronttriebler eine Antriebswelle abzureißen. Zum Glück ist das beim Allrad nicht so schlimm. Die Strecke fahre ich ziemlich gern aber da hoch bin ich immer vorsichtig mit dem Gasfuß.


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Man merkt es bei starken FWD Fahrzeugen quasi immer, da dass Sperrdiff vom GTI schon weit vor der ESP Regelschwelle regelt.


 
Dann muss ich ein Leistungsschwachen FWD haben, weil ich brauche bisher kein Sperrdiff bzw es ist nicht zwingend nötig. Auch bei Regen nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ein Leistungsschwachen FWD haben, weil ich brauche bisher kein Sperrdiff bzw es ist nicht zwingend nötig. Auch bei Regen nicht


 
Wenn du aber eins hättest, würdest du es nicht missen wollen.
Vorallem, da es nicht nur ein ganz normales Sperrdiff ist und auch Tourqe-Vectoring fähig ist.
Und du fährst ja hauptsächlich Sauger, da ist die Leistungsentfaltung ja auch noch etwas gleichmäßiger, ohne einen Drehmomentberg untenheraus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. Oktober 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Danke dir. Sind die 97.000€ für den Audi schon mit Rabatt?


 
Nein das ist der BLP.


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wheelhop ist extrem Schädlich für das Diff und die Antriebswellen. Wenn ich bemerke das meiner damit auf einer welligen Straße anfängt nehme ich das Gas sofort 100% zurück, damit nicht die Brocken unter dem Auto wegfliegen. Bei uns gibt es eine Landstraße mit einem steilen welligen Bergaufstück. Da könnte man es nach ein paar Versuchen hinbekommen bei einem Fronttriebler eine Antriebswelle abzureißen. Zum Glück ist das beim Allrad nicht so schlimm. Die Strecke fahre ich ziemlich gern aber da hoch bin ich immer vorsichtig mit dem Gasfuß.



Und fürs Kreuz! Einmal bei dem Wetter zu flott angefahren und Aua Aua Aua...


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Kennt sich hier jemand zufällig auch mit Kleinmotoren aus? Um OT zu vermeiden, ginge auch ne PM


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn du aber eins hättest, würdest du es nicht missen wollen.
> Vorallem, da es nicht nur ein ganz normales Sperrdiff ist und auch Tourqe-Vectoring fähig ist.
> Und du fährst ja hauptsächlich Sauger, da ist die Leistungsentfaltung ja auch noch etwas gleichmäßiger, ohne einen Drehmomentberg untenheraus.


 
Ich bin auch schon aufgeladene Motoren in Fronttrieblern ohne Sperrdiff gefahren, bei normaler Fahrweise ist es nicht zwingend notwendig. Wenn eins vorhanden ist dann ist das natürlich schön, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Kennt sich hier jemand zufällig auch mit Kleinmotoren aus? Um OT zu vermeiden, ginge auch ne PM


Um was für Motoren gehts denn? Motorrad, Mofa, Rasenmäher, RC, etc. ?


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Um was für Motoren gehts denn? Motorrad, Mofa, Rasenmäher, RC, etc. ?


 Ist ein Nachbau eines Honda G100 Motors (ca. 2,5 PS, 98cc; z. B. für kleine Wasserpumpen). Die Kiste hat Probleme beim abrupten Beschleunigen, besonders im kalten Zustand. Ich tippe momentan auf eine falsche Vergasereinstellung und hatte gehofft, vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand mit so etwas aus.


----------



## Dota2 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hört sich entweder nach falschem Gemisch oder zu fetter, magerer Abstimmung an


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Viel einstellen kann ich da leider nicht: Leerlaufbegrenzerschraube und "pilot screw" (Leerlauf-Mix?), die Hauptdüse hat eine feste Größe. Das Problem tritt auch nur bei niedriger Drehzahl (1400 +/-) auf, ab etwa 2000 rpm beschleunigt der Motor ohne Verzug. Den Vergaser hatte ich jetzt schon mal zerlegt und gereinigt, soweit ich das sagen kann war da nichts verstopft. Das Entfernen des Luffis hat übrigens keinen Einfluss auf das Problem und die verbogene China-Zündkerze habe ich auch mal gegen ein Modell von NGK  getauscht.

Aktuell ist diese Pilot screw etwa 3,5 Umdrehungen draußen, was mir relativ viel vorkommt (normalerweise weniger als 3 Umdrehungen bei derartigen Motoren, steht zumindest so im Netz). Woran erkenne ich denn, ob das zu fett oder zu mager ist? Das Kerzenbild sah eigentlich OK aus. Das Teil geht mir mittlerweile echt auf den Keks


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Oktober 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Viel einstellen kann ich da leider nicht: Leerlaufbegrenzerschraube und "pilot screw" (Leerlauf-Mix?), die Hauptdüse hat eine feste Größe. Das Problem tritt auch nur bei niedriger Drehzahl (1400 +/-) auf, ab etwa 2000 rpm beschleunigt der Motor ohne Verzug. Den Vergaser hatte ich jetzt schon mal zerlegt und gereinigt, soweit ich das sagen kann war da nichts verstopft. Das Entfernen des Luffis hat übrigens keinen Einfluss auf das Problem und die verbogene China-Zündkerze habe ich auch mal gegen ein Modell von NGK  getauscht.
> 
> Aktuell ist diese Pilot screw etwa 3,5 Umdrehungen draußen, was mir relativ viel vorkommt (normalerweise weniger als 3 Umdrehungen bei derartigen Motoren, steht zumindest so im Netz). Woran erkenne ich denn, ob das zu fett oder zu mager ist? Das Kerzenbild sah eigentlich OK aus. Das Teil geht mir mittlerweile echt auf den Keks


Dreh doch einfach rum und teste, so geht man da normal vor.


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Darauf wird es dann wohl hinauslaufen. Mich wundert halt nur, dass die Schraube bereits so weit draußen ist. Der Prozess, den ich z. B. von Briggs and Stratton kenne, funktioniert bei dem Motor irgendwie nicht:
1) Drehe Schraube rein bis Drehzahl verringert
2) Drehe Schraube raus bis Drehzahl verringert
3) Stelle Schraube auf den Mittelwert zwischen 1) und 2) ein

Schritt 1 funktioniert bei meinem Motor (etwa 2 Umdrehungen +/-), bei Schritt 2 steigt die Drehzahl allerdings einfach weiter an, ich kann also nicht den Mittelpunkt ermitteln.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Oktober 2014)

Dann wird man damit wohl eher die Leerlaufdrehzahl einstellen.


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Nee, dafür habe ich eine separate Schraube, die die Drosselklappe offen hält. Naja, muss ich wohl mal weiter rumprobieren. Vielleicht liegt das auch nur an der chinesischen Fertigungsqualität und es geht einfach nicht besser. Und ich dachte Autoschrauben wäre zu kompliziert


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Oktober 2014)

Aber wenn er nich ausgeht, kann das ja fast nicht sein.


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht habe ich noch nicht weit genug geschraubt, eigentlich müsste das Gemsich ja immer fetter werden. Ich werde mir das wohl noch einmal ansehen müssen. Ich habe jetzt schon an diversen Kleinmaschinen geschraubt, aber die Kiste ist echt sonderbar.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Oktober 2014)

Geschönte Verbrauchswerte: BMW muss Mini-Käufer in USA entschädigen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Richtig so, "immer feste druff!"
Man kann von Amis halten was man will, aber die lassen sich nicht komplett verarschen.


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2014)

Bin heute einen CLK63 gefahren (leider nur zum waschen). 
Ich kann V8 Sound ja sonst absolut garnix abgewinnen....ABER DAS TEIL IST EINFACH NUR KRANK!
Ich würde alles geben um so einen mal zu haben


----------



## XE85 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns in Österreich hängt von dieser Angabe die NOVA (Normverbrauchsabgabe) ab, die auch auf Extras die mit dem Verbrauch gar nichts zu tun haben verrechnet wird, und je mehr die Hersteller hier schönen desto weniger zahlt man hier an den Finanzminister, ergo desto billiger wird das Auto.

Realistische Werte würden hier vor allem Leistungsstärkere Autos empfindlich teurer machen. Denn darauf das im gegenzug für andere Katalogwerte die Steuer gesenkt wird braucht man nicht zählen.


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Geschönte Verbrauchswerte: BMW muss Mini-Käufer in USA entschädigen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Richtig so, "immer feste druff!"
> Man kann von Amis halten was man will, aber die lassen sich nicht komplett verarschen.



Als ich das zuerst gelesen hab, dachte ich, die hätten BMW verklagt, weil der Mini nicht ganz so mini ist, wie sein Name sagt. LOL!


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Und fürs Kreuz! Einmal bei dem Wetter zu flott angefahren und Aua Aua Aua...


  Noch nie flott unterwegs gewesen? Wenn dir ein bischen Wheelhop schon Aua macht, dann wage dich besser nicht auf die Nordschleife.



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ist ein Nachbau eines Honda G100 Motors (ca. 2,5  PS, 98cc; z. B. für kleine Wasserpumpen). Die Kiste hat Probleme beim  abrupten Beschleunigen, besonders im kalten Zustand. Ich tippe momentan  auf eine falsche Vergasereinstellung und hatte gehofft, vielleicht kennt  sich hier jemand mit so etwas aus.


Wenn niemand am Vergaser rumgedreht hat, dann wird der auch nicht verstellt sein. Vergaser braucht man normalerweise nicht einstellen, wenn der mal so gelaufen hat. Der verstellt sich ja nicht von alleine. Wenn das nen 2 Takt ist(was ich mal vermute bei so einem Kleinmotor) würde ich mal schaun ob der Krafftstofffilter noch Durchgang hat oder ob sich in der Schwimmerkammer Öl abgestanden hat. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Bin heute einen CLK63 gefahren (leider nur zum waschen).
> Ich kann V8 Sound ja sonst absolut garnix abgewinnen....ABER DAS TEIL IST EINFACH NUR KRANK!
> Ich würde alles geben um so einen mal zu haben


 Voll die Tonne. Du muss auf jeden Fall mal mehr Daimler fahren, dann findest du so nen ollen CLK auch nicht mehr toll. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Geschönte  Verbrauchswerte: BMW muss Mini-Käufer in USA entschädigen - SPIEGEL  ONLINE
> 
> Richtig so, "immer feste druff!"
> Man kann von Amis halten was man will, aber die lassen sich nicht komplett verarschen.


 In Europa passen die Werte wunderbar, zumindest bei Daimler. Ich fahre jedes Auto auf der Straße unter der Angabe wenn ich will. Ist dann halt nur kein Fahrspaß, sondern total anstrengend.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2014)

Eben erstmal zwei neue Winterreifen bei meiner Werkstadt geordert (machen mir nen besseren Preis für die Conti 850er inkl Umziehen, Auswuchten und Altreifenentsorgung als man Online bekommt).. Wenn die Scheibenwischer morgens statt Tau zu wischen kurz *krr* machen, dann wirds langsam Zeit umzustecken  ... War wohl doch kälter als gedacht heute Nacht .

Frage: Die Neuen nach hinten? Spurgebende Achse und so?


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Noch nie flott unterwegs gewesen? Wenn dir ein bischen Wheelhop schon Aua macht, dann wage dich besser nicht auf die Nordschleife.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Voll die Tonne. Du muss auf jeden Fall mal mehr Daimler fahren, dann findest du so nen ollen CLK auch nicht mehr toll.



Doch schon, nur hab ich da dann kein Stempeln. Das hats bei mir nur im ersten Gang wenn das blöde ASR an ist.


Ach komm, du findest aber auch nie die Autos geil die ich geil finde 
Mir hat er jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen, zumindest Optisch und vom Klang her.

Edit: Hab das Ding eben mal gegoogelt, das war ja sogar ein Black Series.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2014)

Als Black Series geht der ja halbwegs. Dann hat der wenigstens nen ordendlichen Flügel. Nen normaler 209 63 AMG ist aber total die Tonne. Ich mag CLK irgendwie gar nicht. Außer der CLK GTR. Der hat aber nichts mehr mit einem CLK zu tun, die Scheinwerfer sind vielleicht noch die Gleichen.


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2014)

Definiere Tonne.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2014)

Tonne sage ich eigentlich zu allen Autos die aus meiner Sichtweise nix taugen. Das kann nen Dacia sein, nen CLK, Twingo ist auch nen gutes Beispiel.  Manche Autos sind Tonnen, weil von Grund auf Schrott, manche wegen des Aussehens und manche weil die in so richtig schlechtem Zustand sind.


----------



## watercooled (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke schon das so ein CLK63 BS was taugt


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn niemand am Vergaser rumgedreht hat, dann wird der auch nicht verstellt sein. Vergaser braucht man normalerweise nicht einstellen, wenn der mal so gelaufen hat. Der verstellt sich ja nicht von alleine. Wenn das nen 2 Takt ist(was ich mal vermute bei so einem Kleinmotor) würde ich mal schaun ob der Krafftstofffilter noch Durchgang hat oder ob sich in der Schwimmerkammer Öl abgestanden hat.


Ist schon ein 4-Takter, allerdings Seitenventile. Das Problem besteht schon mehr oder weniger seit ich den habe. Hat jetzt etwa 26 Stunden auf der Uhr. So ab +/- 2000 rpm läuft und beschleunigt der ja eigentlich ganz gut, daher stört das Problem nur mehr oder weniger beim Starten und wenn der mal länger im Leerlauf lief. Ich seh mir das aber noch einmal an. Ich muss vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich noch einen baugleichen Motor (aber anderer Hersteller) auf einer Wasserpumpe habe, der mit den gleichen Vergasereinstellungen wesentlich besser läuft.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Doch natürlich. *Immer* im Rahmen dessen, was die Straßenverkehrsordnung erlaubt.


Natürlich....



Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf der Landstraße "zügig" fahre, also max. die erlaubten 100, dann kommt das Sperrdiff in meinem Auto nicht zum Einsatz.


Dann hat dein Auto entweder zu wenig Leistung und/ oder du fähst nur bei trocker Straße. Ich jedenfalls mag "mein" LSD, besonders wenn es nass ist oder Schnee liegt. Dann habe ich auch bei deutlich unter 100Km/h Spass.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein 4-Takter, allerdings Seitenventile. Das Problem besteht schon mehr oder weniger seit ich den habe. Hat jetzt etwa 26 Stunden auf der Uhr. So ab +/- 2000 rpm läuft und beschleunigt der ja eigentlich ganz gut, daher stört das Problem nur mehr oder weniger beim Starten und wenn der mal länger im Leerlauf lief. Ich seh mir das aber noch einmal an. Ich muss vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich noch einen baugleichen Motor (aber anderer Hersteller) auf einer Wasserpumpe habe, der mit den gleichen Vergasereinstellungen wesentlich besser läuft.


 Zündung zu scharf eingestellt? Ist die einstellbar?


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zündung zu scharf eingestellt? Ist die einstellbar?


 Nee, das ist eine einfache Magnetzündung. Spule + Magnete auf der Schwungscheibe = 1 Funken pro Umdrehung. Seit ich die gammlige China-Kerze gegen eine von NGK getauscht habe, läuft der Moppel insgesamt zwar etwas runder, am Problem selbst änderte sich aber nichts. Ich habe jetzt den Tipp bekommen, dass eventuell die Hauptdüse zu klein ist. Am Freitag spiele ich noch einmal mit dem Pilot jet herum, dann sehe ich mal weiter.

Ich habe die Tage auch mal ein Video aufgenommen, in dem das Problem zu sehen ist (ab etwa 1:14): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNdpnuqPg1w

Das ist bei einem Kaltstart ohne Last, die LiMa ist zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht erregt. Aktuell habe ich den Motor zum Einstellen auch ohne Keilriemen laufen, daran liegt es also vermutlich nicht. Wenn der Motor länger im Leerlauf lief, passiert das übrigens auch bei warmem Motor. Bei kurzerer Leerlaufphase ist nur ein kurzes "Plopp" vor dem Beschleunigen zu hören, ohne dass er aber ausgeht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2014)

Dann stell mal die Zündung auf maximale Spannung. Bei China Pocketbikes hilft das auch oft. Die Zündspule kann man ja minimal bewegen. Zeitungspapier zwischen die Spule und das Schwungrad legen, Spule an das Schwungrad drücken (auch noch in Richtig spät) und festschrauben. Das das Zeitungspapier rausreißen. Kleinster Abstand, den du so ohne große Probleme einstellen kann. Dann sollte wenn alles heile ist nen ordendlicher Funke da sein.

Bin mal ne Zeit lang China Pocketbike gefahren.  Da ist die Technik quasi auch so nur ist es halt nen 2-Takter.

Ich würde auch mal Super Plus tanken versuchen. Pocketbikes und Rasenmäher sind total allergisch auf schlechten Sprit, weil ja keine Regelung da ist.


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ah, okay, das kann ich auch noch versuchen  Außer die Zündkerze hatte ich mir von der Zündung noch gar nichts angeshen ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2014)

Den Generator würde ich auch nen bischen besser befestigen, der hat sicher noch keine Load Respose Funktion eingebaut. Wenn du ne dicke Last da im Betrieb dranklemmst reißt der dir sonst ab. So ein Blechwinkel hält den Schlag nicht.


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den Generator würde ich auch nen bischen besser befestigen, der hat sicher noch keine Load Respose Funktion eingebaut. Wenn du ne dicke Last da im Betrieb dranklemmst reißt der dir sonst ab. So ein Blechwinkel hält den Schlag nicht.


Ja, das hat sich bereits als Problem herausgestellt, allerdings bezüglich Torsionskräfte allein durch die Riemenspannung. Motor und LiMa fluchten nämlich net mehr, sobald der Riemen gespannt wird. Ich habe am vergangenen Wochenende angefangen, mal mit FreeCAD eine ordentliche Halterung zusammenzuklempnern. Die müsste ich dann allerdings anfertigen lassen, da das meine technischen Möglichkeiten deutlich übersteigt - sofern mich das jetzt nicht gerade 200€ kosten wird, ich habe da leider keine Referenzen, was so eine Einzelanfertigung kostet. BTW Ich habe den im Video gezeigten Alu-Winkel mit nem Schraubstock, einer Lötlampe und einem Hammer geformt, die Löcher sind mit einer mindestens 30 Jahre alten Black & Decker Handbohrmaschine entstanden, die nur schnell und sehr schnell bohren kann 

Soweit ich das gesehen habe, kann ich den eigentlichen Halter der LiMa nicht verwenden. Die stammt aus einem 106er Peugeot BJ 199x und diversen Citroen Modellen aus der Zeit; müsste ich jetzt mal nach der Teilenummer gucken. Jedenfalls was ich in der Bucht gesehen habe, sah für meine Zwecke nicht wirklich geeignet aus.

Ich hatte zuvor auch eine größere Riemenscheibe auf dem Motor (10 cm) für mehr LiMa-seitige rpm, von den mickrigen 4 Nm Drehmoment, die das Motörchen liefert, blieb dann aber nicht mehr allzuviel übrig. Sprich: Last dran -> Motor stand sofort. Hatte was von "wir lassen bei gezogener Handbremse die Kupplung kommen" ^^


----------



## ich558 (29. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht interessiert ja wen JPs neues Video über den 1100PS GTR 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdZHxl9BQaY&list=UU1-VOKyTJrgLiBeiJqzeIUQ


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. Oktober 2014)

Die Heckstoßstange muss wohl auch alle paar Wochen neu lackiert werden^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2014)

Mal gucken wie lang die Kiste hält. Getriebeschaden nen Materialfehler...  ...als ob man das in der Werkstatt feststellen kann. Ja ne is klar. Soll ma ordendlich Feuer machen aber auf Video und nicht immer nur so lurz mal durchbeschleunigen.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2014)

Wenn er sagt das es ein Materialfehler ist wird das so sein, ich schätze seine Kompetenz um Längen höher ein als die eines normalen Werkstatt Heinis bei Daimler...


----------



## watercooled (29. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mal gucken wie lang die Kiste hält. Getriebeschaden nen Materialfehler...  ...als ob man das in der Werkstatt feststellen kann. Ja ne is klar. Soll ma ordendlich Feuer machen aber auf Video und nicht immer nur so lurz mal durchbeschleunigen.


Das wird das Auto auf Dauer nicht halten. Aber ist bestimmt auch nicht dazu gedacht.


----------



## JaniZz (29. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mal gucken wie lang die Kiste hält. Getriebeschaden nen Materialfehler...  ...als ob man das in der Werkstatt feststellen kann. Ja ne is klar. Soll ma ordendlich Feuer machen aber auf Video und nicht immer nur so lurz mal durchbeschleunigen.




Soweit ich weiß hatte nissan öfter Probleme mit dem Getriebe vom GTR. 

Ich bin letztens im Serien GTR mit gefahren und das ging schon ab 

Thomas kramwinkel am Steuer, der weiß wie man so ein teil bewegt 


Als ich danach mit meinem Z nach hause gefahren bin fehlten mir irgendwie ein paar PS


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2014)

So wie der Flammen wirft, hat der ja auch bestimmt nur 'nen 1 Zellen Kat 

Dann geht das auch mit nem nahezu Serienwagen mit nem 1-Zeller : Злая беха с прямотоком BMW 335i no cats, exhaust flames - YouTube
Oder auf die harte Tour mithilfe von AntiLag : BMW E30 M50 Turbo - Anti Lag - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn er sagt das es ein Materialfehler ist wird das so sein, ich schätze seine Kompetenz um Längen höher ein als die eines normalen Werkstatt Heinis bei Daimler...


 Wie gut das man für sowas keine Kompetenz, sondern spezielles Prüfequipment braucht. Aber Röntgengerät, Mikroskop, Härtetester und sowas werden die da in ihrer Tuningschmiede alles da haben.


----------



## fatlace (29. Oktober 2014)

ne die werden das einfach zum testen zurück zum Hersteller geschickt haben, der das dann prüft, und wenn es ein Materialfehler war, sich um Ersatz kümmern muss


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2014)

Bei Tuning entfällt die Garantie/Gewährleistung und Nissan lacht sich kaputt wenn die da irgendwas hinschicken.


----------



## fatlace (29. Oktober 2014)

da ist kein OEM Getriebe von Nissan drin


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2014)

Und welcher Hersteller verkauft Getriebe für nen GTR mit über 1000nm Standfestigkeit? Nen grade verzahntes Renngetriebe war da nicht drin, so leise wie der war.

Ich vermute mal das die nen OEM Getriebe drin hatten, das ist kaputt gegangen und jetzt ist auf kosten von JP nen neues drin. Auf das Getriebe ist er ja auch nicht weiter groß eingegangen. Wenn das ne Eigenkonstruktion wär, dann hätte er da sicher drüber berichtet. Jetzt haben die wahrscheinlich das Ladedruckkennfeld im mittleren Drehzahlbereich nach unten korregiert und gucken die lange das neue jetzt in einem Stück bleibt.

Ich mag JP auch, nur ich denke so ein Projekt ist nen bischen viel für ihn. Motorentechnik lernt man nicht in irgendeiner Schule oder Uni, dass ist Entwicklung über Jahre. Nicht umsonst gibt es nur wenige große und gute Motorenbauer.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag den JP auch, er ist mir sehr Sympatisch, aber was man so im Internet liest ist alles andere als schön.
Gibt im GTR Forum einen der wohl bei ihm war und alles andere als Zufrieden war, und es war nicht nur ein bischen "gemurkst" sondern es war 
auch schlicht und ergreifend Bertug

(wer lust und laune hat kann ja mal lesen ab seite 2 gehts zur sache)


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich mir deinen Beitrag so durchlese sehe ich für meinen Geschmack zuviele "ich denke", "ich vermute" und "wahscheinlich"... 
JP wird sehr gehypt aber trotzdem hat er schon unglaublich viel Ahnung und wenn das Getriebe die Leistung bzw das Drehmoment nicht ausgehalten hätte, bestünde gar kein Grund sich eine Ausrede einfallen zu lassen. Wie dem auch sau, solche PS Monster werden immer irgendwie Probleme machen/haben. 

Seit dieser Woche befinden sich die drei kleinen "Biester" nun im Winterschlaf. Schon lustig das der MR2 das PS/KG schwäche Auto ist, trotz dem 2L Turbo Motor. Gut der Vergleich ist etwas fies, die anderen beiden haben immerhin Motoren unter der Motorhaube die es so nie zu kaufen gab.


----------



## JaniZz (29. Oktober 2014)

Mal richtig durch lesen, da stehen knall harte Fakten. 

Aber ist nicht der erste Fall bei JP. Er soll lieber TV Show machen. 
Echte tuner Projekte sind wohl ne Nummer zu groß. 

Zudem bescheisst er anscheinend auch.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja das mal sich ein Fehler einschleicht, kann passieren. Aber 1600 für Schmiede-Kolben verlangen 
und die elegant in der Tasche versenken und den kunden mit Serien-Kolben rumfahren zu lassen ist nichts anderes als Betrug


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2014)

Meine Aussage bezog sich nicht zu Brez$$z. 
Man ließt immer mal was negatives über jede Firma. Keine Firma macht immer alles perfekt, ob die Geschichte mit den Schmiede-Kolben wirklich stimmt wage ich irgendwie zu bezweifeln.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2014)

Da geht man extra zu ner Wekstatt, legt einen Haufen Geld auf den Tisch und bekommt dann das als Ergebnis? Ist irgendwie gruselig. Zumal das ja auch nichts ist, was man "mal eben" selbst kontrollieren kann.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezog sich nicht zu Brez$$z.
> Man ließt immer mal was negatives über jede Firma. Keine Firma macht immer alles perfekt, ob die Geschichte mit den Schmiede-Kolben wirklich stimmt wage ich irgendwie zu bezweifeln.


 
Ja klar, beweisen kann ichs nicht. Ich denke mir nur, wenn sich so einer ne Story ausdenken würde, dann doch nur um den jenigen zu schaden oder nicht? Aber dann würde er doch den Verursacher an den Pranger stellen und ihn
öffentlich blos stelle, da er das nicht tut und mit der "entschuldigung und der Finanziellen entschädigung" zufrieden ist, halte ich es schon für real. 
Dazu ist ja alles schön von vorne bis hinten bebildert und geschildert

Ich weiß ja auch nicht wie das bei denne überhaupt abläuft, einiges am Block lassen die ja auch nur machen, und machen das nicht selbst, weil keine möglichkeit/erfahrung


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt Fehler passieren in jeder Firma und da JP Performance ziemlich gehypt wird, gibt es selbstverständlich auch genug Hater und Neider. Wieviel Wahrheit an den ganzen Geschichten immer dran ist wird man nie erfahren. Meine Hand würde ich für andere natürlich nicht ins Feuer legen, von mir kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen behaupten das ich alles immer ordentlich mache und lieber ein paar Wochen länger spare und es ordentlich mache. Aber es sind auch meine eigenen Autos da sieht man das eventuell anders, wobei ich bei meinen "Kunden" auch immer sehr drauf achte. Fehler werden mir früher oder später sicherlich auch mal passieren... 

Erst letzte Woche habe ich bei einem meiner besten Freunde einen Service gemacht und den Öldeckel vergessen drauf zu machen. Quittung war das ich ihm eine Motorwäsche und neues Öl gegeben habe.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2014)

Klar passieren mal Fehler, aber das hat ja irgendwie eher was von einer Rundumverwurstung. Vor allem so Dinge wie ein genudeltes Gewinde, das merkt man ja durchaus beim Zusammenbau, das fällt sogar mir als Laie auf.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir den Thread mit dem GTR komplett durchgelesen. Schon krass wie an dem rumgepfuscht wurde, das ist wirklich zu hart. Abgesehen davon dass nicht das reinkam was berechnet wurde, wie unsauber gearbeitet und insgesamt gepfuscht wurde an so einem Auto geht wirklich deutlich zu weit.

Entweder ich habe als Werkstatt die Kompetenz und das Know-How so ein Fahrzeug zu zerlegen, zu tunen und wieder zusammenzubauen, oder ich habe sie nicht - und dann lässt mans auch sein.

Das soll JP gewesen sein? Ich konnte da jetzt irgendwie nichts von lesen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab mir den Thread mit dem GTR komplett durchgelesen. Schon krass wie an dem rumgepfuscht wurde, das ist wirklich zu hart. Abgesehen davon dass nicht das reinkam was berechnet wurde, wie unsauber gearbeitet und insgesamt gepfuscht wurde an so einem Auto geht wirklich deutlich zu weit.
> 
> Entweder ich habe als Werkstatt die Kompetenz und das Know-How so ein Fahrzeug zu zerlegen, zu tunen und wieder zusammenzubauen, oder ich habe sie nicht - und dann lässt mans auch sein.
> 
> Das soll JP gewesen sein? Ich konnte da jetzt irgendwie nichts von lesen.


Er hat ja auch nix bestätigt, die anderen in dem Fred haben ja direkt Dortmund mit JP verbunden.


----------



## STSLeon (30. Oktober 2014)

Dementiert wurde aber auch nicht


----------



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab mir den Thread mit dem GTR komplett durchgelesen. Schon krass wie an dem rumgepfuscht wurde, das ist wirklich zu hart. Abgesehen davon dass nicht das reinkam was berechnet wurde, wie unsauber gearbeitet und insgesamt gepfuscht wurde an so einem Auto geht wirklich deutlich zu weit.
> 
> Entweder ich habe als Werkstatt die Kompetenz und das Know-How so ein Fahrzeug zu zerlegen, zu tunen und wieder zusammenzubauen, oder ich habe sie nicht - und dann lässt mans auch sein.
> 
> Das soll JP gewesen sein? Ich konnte da jetzt irgendwie nichts von lesen.


 
Man muss sich natürlich auch fragen hat JP selbst was an dem Wagen gemacht oder seinen Mitarbeitern überlassen, welche dann schlampig gearbeitet haben und er wusst nichts davon.


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Man muss sich natürlich auch fragen hat JP selbst was an dem Wagen gemacht oder seinen Mitarbeitern überlassen, welche dann schlampig gearbeitet haben und er wusst nichts davon.



Warum das denn? Es ist doch völlig egal ob der Chef selbst dran gearbeitet hat oder "nur" ein Angestellter. Das ist nicht Problem des Kunden. Letztendlich muss der Besitzer des Ladens dafür geradestehen was da bei ihm vom Hof fährt. Würde man mir so einen Schrott andrehen (wenn die Story überhaupt so stimmt, wie sie dort erzählt wurde), wäre es mir herzlich egal ob der Chef davon wusste oder nicht. Er wäre auf jeden Fall mein erster Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (30. Oktober 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Man muss sich natürlich auch fragen hat JP selbst was an dem Wagen gemacht oder seinen Mitarbeitern überlassen, welche dann schlampig gearbeitet haben und er wusst nichts davon.


 

Wobei das ja scheiss egal ist, wenn man sich 278/831 BGB anschaut.
Dann muss er die Arbeiten selbst ausführen. Ich glaub aber, dass die Angestellten fähiger sind als er. Gibt ja immer ne Aufgabenverteilung und JP wird eher das Marketing etc. machen.

Edit: da war wohl jmd. schenller


----------



## bingo88 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, ich hab mir mal ein paar Videos von dem angesehen (Golf VI R/4xx), kannte den ja vorher gar nicht. Reden kann der auf jeden Fall schon mal, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht wirklich die fachliche Seite beurteilen kann.


----------



## Kusanar (30. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Erst letzte Woche habe ich bei einem meiner besten Freunde einen Service gemacht und den Öldeckel vergessen drauf zu machen. Quittung war das ich ihm eine Motorwäsche und neues Öl gegeben habe.


 
Bääääh! Ist mir auch mal passiert... mein Gott, war das ne Sauerei im Motorraum  Seitdem checke ich immer alles doppelt und dreifach bevor der Motor gestartet wird...


----------



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2014)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Wobei das ja scheiss egal ist, wenn man sich 278/831 BGB anschaut. Dann muss er die Arbeiten selbst ausführen. Ich glaub aber, dass die Angestellten fähiger sind als er. Gibt ja immer ne Aufgabenverteilung und JP wird eher das Marketing etc. machen.  Edit: da war wohl jmd. schenller


    Klar ist es im Prinzip scheiss egal aber zumindest wär er persönlich nicht daran schuld weil er nicht bewusst so Murks gemacht hat.
Gabs auch mal eine Stellungnahme von der Firma?


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Oktober 2014)

ja es steht nicht explizit dabei das es JP Performance war, aber ich denke das genau eben das vorher schon drinne stand bevor klar wurde was da gelaufen ist.
Die Sache ist die, sobald du dich in Irgend einer form Negativ über eine Firma im Internet ausgibts, steht einer an der Tür und sagt "ich zeig dich an wegen Rufmord" selbst wenn 
es stimmt was man erzählt. (ist mir sogar Persöhnlich schon passiert! Habe mir meine Felgen damals Pulvern lassen, Termin ausgemacht, hingefahren keiner da. Am Telefon "soll sie vor die Tür legen".
Mach ich aber bei einer gut befahrenen Straße sicher nicht. Also erstmal 2x 20 km für den Arsch. Dann beim Liefertermin auch 2 mal vergeigt. Ihn dann Online Bewertet, Also Arbeit OK, aber 3 Termine verpatzt.
keine Stunde später bekam ich ein Anruf, in dem mir mit Anwalt wegen rufmord gedroht wurde. Das lächerlichste war, das ganze ging damals über MyHammer und die haben ohne nachzufragen die Negative bewertung gelöscht)

Ich denke das er sich Glücklich geschetzt hat sofort und überhaupt Geld gesehen zu haben vom Verursacher. Wie er selber schreibt, ein Rechtsstreit hätte viel viel Länger gedauert.


und eine Stellungsnahme gibt es nicht, weil ist ja nie Passiert  hab letzt irgendwo schonmal was gelesen (glaube war ein BMW) wo dem Kunden mitgeteilt wurde er solle 
ja nichts in Internet schreiben, rufmord und so


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Bääääh! Ist mir auch mal passiert... mein Gott, war das ne Sauerei im Motorraum  Seitdem checke ich immer alles doppelt und dreifach bevor der Motor gestartet wird...


 
Ist mir auch das erste mal passiert, shit happends.


----------



## Kusanar (31. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist mir auch das erste mal passiert, shit happends.


 
Das hat sich der Holländer von vorgestern Abend sicher auch gedacht...

Da komm ich mit relaxten 60 in der AB-Abfahrt in die Kurve, hab extra langsam ausgerollt, normalerweise bin ich da mit 80 am Weg. Plötzlich merk ich, dass auf der Fahrbahn so kleiner, runder Kiesel verteilt liegt. Also nochmal Gas raus, sicherheitshalber. Bin grad mal bei der Hälfte der 90°-Kurve, da seh ich rechts ein Auto stehen, Warnblinker an. Kurz nach ihm, auch rechts am Fahrbahnrand, Polizei. Warnblinkanlage an...

...5 Meter hinter dem Polizeiauto hängt ein Holländer mit seiner Karre auf der Böschung rum, die rechts runter geht...

...war auf dem Kiesel wohl ein wenig zu flott dran, der Gute  ...

... is aber nix passiert, alle Wohlauf und so schlimm hat die Karre auch nicht ausgesehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir die Woche ein Auto gekauft, mach nacher  noch Bilder


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2014)

Skyline R34 GTR Nismo Edition?


----------



## killer196 (31. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Skyline R34 GTR Nismo Edition?



Würd ich nehmen 8)
Aber ich glaub mein civic is günstiger xD


Was isses denn geworden?


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Skyline R34 GTR Nismo Edition?


Der ist doch viel zu langweilig, er hat gleich den Z-Tune genommen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Na Skyline kommt später.


----------



## dsdenni (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na Skyline kommt später.



Wäre als Erstwagen auch etwas übertrieben, gell?


----------



## watercooled (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Habe mir die Woche ein Auto gekauft, mach nacher  noch Bilder


GTR? Sky? 350Z?


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Oktober 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> GTR? Sky? 350Z?


Du hast nen Supra vergessen.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Oktober 2014)

/Yaris Verso


----------



## winner961 (31. Oktober 2014)

Als Yaris TS wäre es ja akzeptabel


----------



## ErbsenPommes (31. Oktober 2014)

Mein Peugeot 207 hat heute das erste mal Probleme gemacht  
Wollte heute Vormittag ganz normal nach Hause fahren und er ging überhaupt nicht an, egal ob mit anschieben oder allen anderen Tricks. 
Batteriestarter brachte auch keine Hilfe, der Anlasser ist es auch nicht. 
Naja, peugeot hat ihn erstmal mit nem Hänger mitgenommen.
Ich hab für die Zeit nen 208er bekommen.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Verdacht was es sein könnte? Der 207er hat soweit ich weiß keine bekannten start Probleme..


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> /Yaris Verso


 
Ich tippe auf irgend einen Civic


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Oktober 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Mein Peugeot 207 hat heute das erste mal Probleme gemacht
> Wollte heute Vormittag ganz normal nach Hause fahren und er ging überhaupt nicht an, egal ob mit anschieben oder allen anderen Tricks.
> Batteriestarter brachte auch keine Hilfe, der Anlasser ist es auch nicht.
> Naja, peugeot hat ihn erstmal mit nem Hänger mitgenommen.
> ...


kein Sprit 

Hat er denn wenigstens gezündet?


----------



## Verminaard (31. Oktober 2014)

Corsa A 1,2i !


Wobei alles Andere als ein R34, egal welcher, waer ja irgendwie eine Megaenttaeuschung, nach all der fachlichen Kompetenz, die uns hier geboten wurde


----------



## killer196 (31. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf irgend einen Civic



Nichts gegen civic


----------



## dsdenni (31. Oktober 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen civic


 
Civic ist schön aber Corsa..


----------



## bingo88 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr nen Corsa BJ 2013


----------



## Flame-Brot (31. Oktober 2014)

Nun bin ich aber echt mal auf die Bilder gespannt.
Wenn da nicht mindestens ein GTR steht, bin ich enttäuscht!


----------



## ErbsenPommes (31. Oktober 2014)

Es klang immer so als wollte er kurz vor dem zünden nicht mehr, könnte am Schlüssel liegen, dann hätte mein freundlicher aber schon angerufen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Oktober 2014)

Nicht unbedingt ein Automotor, aber:
Weiß einer von euch eigentlich was bei nem Motor der Drehmomentanstieg in % heißt?( In dem Fall sind das 37%)

Woanderst hab ich auch ne Angabe gefunden, dass der Motor bei 1500 rpm 443 Nm bringt.Maximal Drehzahl sind ca. 2600-2700 rpm.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf irgend einen Civic


 
Menno ... 

Naja ich habe die Anzeige durch Zufall im Forum  gesehen, wollte gar keinen Civic, aber habe mich sofort verliebt in die  Kiste  Manchmal kommt es ganz anders als man denkt, aber der Zustand  spricht eindeutig für das Fahrzeug. Da ich den Verkäufer eh vom Forum  kannte und wusste das er seine Sache vernünftig macht. 

Nunja, hier ein paar pics. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paar Daten zum Fzg: 
Honda Civic ED3
115k km 
Bj 91
Schmidt TH Line Felgen
Nardi Lenkrad
D2 Gewindefahrwerk
Minime Swap
Fächerkrümmer
mapping auf 131 PS

Achja, natürlich Rostfrei.


----------



## killer196 (31. Oktober 2014)

Oha die kiste ist oldschool 
Welches forum denn?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Über krass  Skyline Forum  

Hier noch ein paar Bilder: 

http://www.skyline-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=35450&d=1414083156
http://www.skyline-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=35451&d=1414083185
http://www.skyline-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=35471&d=1414236286
http://www.skyline-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=35477&d=1414236351
http://www.skyline-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=35470&d=1414236276


keine Lust die jetzt richtig reinzumachen, der Kofferraum ist so geil, in der Organbox ist die Batterie.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (31. Oktober 2014)

Ist da ne Golf 3 Lippe dran?????


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Glaube schon, das is sone Standard Lippe die viele ranmachen. Habe es bisher in Foren immer als sogenannte "VR6-Lippe" gesehen. Habe mich bisher noch nicht so mit Honda beschäftigt, mir gefällts aber.


----------



## fatlace (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja is ne golf 3 lippe. Einzige was mir an dem auto auch nicht gefällt+die ganzen sticker.
Chargespeed lippe würde ich da drauf machen.
Kenne das auto aber auch durch foren und der zustand von dem wagen ist wirklich gut.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

So wie er jetzt dasteht wurde er von Patrick Trießl, Redakteur bei Chrom und Flammen aufgebaut. Habe aber noch ein paar Sachen vor, vorrangig geht es um Erhaltung und Verbesserung des Zustandes. Eine Delle muss weg und mal sehen was ich wegen den 2-3 anderen kleinen Sachen machen kann, ob man die auch entfernen kann. Die sind aber wirklich marginal, und nur von nahem sichtbar. Ansonsten ist als langfristiges Projekt Fahrwerk, Felgen, Reifen angesetzt, so gefällt das mir nicht, dazu komme ich aber frühestens Ende nächster Saison. Ist zu wenig Gummi auf der Felge und der Reifen mit zu viel Stretch mMn montiert. Eventuell auch etwas höher, man setzt schon sehr häufig auf, unter Mudflaps und Boden passt nichtmal  eine Fußspitze. Ansonsten hätte ich noch gerne den Fächerkrümmer eingetragen.


----------



## fatlace (31. Oktober 2014)

Btw.
An deiner stelle würde ich das fahrwerk als fahranfänger auf ne legale tiefe schrauben
Wen du mal in ne kontrolle geraten solltest, könnten dir schlechtgelaunte polizisten den wagen stilllegen.
Die tiefe ist bei diesem auto auch nicht so unproblematisch da der unterboden ziehmlich tief baut. 
Sieht zwar so gut aus, aber als anfänger direkt auf glück bei kontrollen hoffen, und um den gerade erworbenen lappen zittern, ist nicht gerade cool.
Gerade beim fahrwerk sind manche sehr empfindlich, hab das in meinen jungen jahren auch durchgemacht und glück gehabt das sie mir mein damaligen wagen erst mit 21 stillgelegt haben und ich um eine nachschulung drum rum gekommen bin


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich muss mir das mal anschauen, steht ja im Gutachten drin mit wie viel das eingetragen wurde, muss ich den mal auf die Bühne nehmen. Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir winterschlappen hole, habe nicht vor bei Schnee oder ähnlichem zu fahren, aber es gibt sicherlich auch schöne Tage im Winter wo man mal fahren kann. Gerade der letzte Winter war ja sehr kurz. Muss ich mir noch anschauen ob da Winterreifen Sinn machen. 

Die Mehrleistung wird mir warscheinlich auch niemand eintragen, sind ja fast 50% mehr wie Serie...


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2014)

Kein Skyline + kein Turbo, ich bin enttäuscht.

War heute erstmal aufm Ring.  Und der klappernde A3 ist immernoch flott unterwegs.

Aufm Rückweg hab ich trotz 45 Minuten Stau es geschafft 300km auf dem Tageskilometerzähler zu haben und der Tank ist noch knapp über halb voll. War viel Verkehr, man konnte nur mit ~180 mitrollen. Das gleicht den enormen Verbrauch auf dem Ring fast wieder aus.


----------



## fatlace (31. Oktober 2014)

Die mehrleistung sieht keiner
Weiss jetzt nicht welcher krümmer drin ist, aber glaub kaum das man den eingetragen bekommt.
Nimm dir so eine hitzeschutzblech und schweiß das auf den krümmer drauf, das der dann nicht ganz so auffällig ist sieht zwar ******** aus, aber die haube ist eh immer zu
Das erste was ich machen würde, wäre den komplett mit wachs von innen zu versiegeln, falls das noch nicht passiert ist.
Lippe ab, den die bekommst so auch nicht eingetragen.
Und generell alles checken was verändert wurde und eingetragen werden muss


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Warum sollte ich die Lippe eintragen, ich sag die is Serie  Haben doch eh fast alle dran. Krümmer glaube ich auch nur mit Abgasgutachten bei RHD oder so, viel zu teuer. Oder ich umwickel den mit Hitzeschutzband, dann sieht keiner was das fürn Krümmer ist. Sonst ist ja alles Eingetragen oder mit ABE. Selbst das D2 Gewinde etc. eingetragen. ( Nur nicht so tief. )


----------



## fatlace (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja ich find sie nicht schön
Vorne extrem tief und die seiten und das heck halt ein gutes stück höher, keine schöne linie drin, aber geschmacksache.
Und wen mal einer ankommt mit ahnung, zieht die ausrede mit serie auch nichtmehr


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich die Lippe eintragen, ich sag die is Serie


 Nicht eintragen, sondern abbauen. 

Mit der Kiste kannst du es dir aber auch abschminken in dem Zustand auf der Rennstrecke zu fahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Klar, warum nicht. Die Strecke ist doch bis auf die NoS eigentlich supereben. Komplett ab sieht auch kacke aus, und ab ist sie bestimmt wenn sie mal irgendwann bei meiner Garageneinfahrt abreißt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht. Die Strecke ist doch bis auf die NoS eigentlich supereben.


  Alle Formel 1 Strecken vielleicht.
Nordschleife, Spa, Bilster Berg, Zandvoort, usw. da fährst du ne halbe Runde und liegst im Kies, wenn die Kiste so tief ist. Schonmal ein so tiefes Auto auf einem Trackday gesehen? Ich nicht.


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2014)

Da kauft sich jemand allen Ernstes als erstes Auto ein Fahrzeug, wo schlussendlich nur die Hälfte eingetragen ist und diese Eintragungen quasi unbrauchbar, bzw. erloschen sind? Da scheint ja jemand an seiner Fahrerlaubnis zu hängen. 

Ich sach mal so frei: Unfuckingfassbar


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2014)

Die Fahrschule will doch auch Nachschulungen verkaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da kauft sich jemand allen Ernstes als erstes Auto ein Fahrzeug, wo schlussendlich nur die Hälfte eingetragen ist und diese Eintragungen quasi unbrauchbar, bzw. erloschen sind? Da scheint ja jemand an seiner Fahrerlaubnis zu hängen.
> 
> Ich sach mal so frei: Unfuckingfassbar


 
Ach, gibt doch nur Punkte und Nachschulung ...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da kauft sich jemand allen Ernstes als erstes Auto ein Fahrzeug, wo schlussendlich nur die Hälfte eingetragen ist und diese Eintragungen quasi unbrauchbar, bzw. erloschen sind? Da scheint ja jemand an seiner Fahrerlaubnis zu hängen.
> 
> Ich sach mal so frei: Unfuckingfassbar


Ist doch nicht dein ernst oder?  ist sogut wie alles eingetragen und wurden teure gutachten erstellt. Gewindefahrwerk schraube ich wie gesagt bei nächster Gelegenheit höher, damit is wieder wie im Gutachten ist. 
Der Wagen ist Top in Schuß ja, kann ich ja nichts dafür das keiner einen Fächerkrümmer eintragen will, mit haltlosen Behauptungen wie dass sie angeblich die Abgase verschlechtern. Wenn du mir den legal eintragen möchtest komme ich vorbei.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> kann ich ja nichts dafür das keiner einen Fächerkrümmer eintragen will


 


> § 19 Abs. 3 StVZO besagt, dass *die Betriebserlaubnis für ein Fahrzeug ebenfalls erlischt, wenn für ein Bauteil eine Anbauabnahmepflicht besteht, dieser jedoch nicht nachgekommen wurde* oder wenn Anbauvorschriften, Einschränkungen oder Auflagen bei technischen Änderungen nicht beachtet wurden.
> 
> Das Fahren ohne oder mit erloschener Betriebserlaubnis ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (§ 69a Abs. 2, Satz 1, Ziffer 1a, § 19 Abs. 5, Satz 1 StVZO), wenn eine Betriebserlaubnis für das Verkehrsmittel erforderlich ist, die bei zulassungsfreien Fahrzeugen mit Geldbuße und Punkten in Flensburg geahndet wird. Außerdem kann die Zulassungsbehörde den Betrieb untersagen und das Kennzeichen entstempeln.



135€ plus Bearbeitungs- und Verwaltungsgebühr (also am Ende rund 230€) und drei Punkte wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Aber keine Sorge: Nachschulungen gibts inzwischen schon ab 500€ . Die doppelte Probezeit bekommt man auch irgendwie rum.
Wenn du den übrigens "abklebst" (wenn Zweifel bestehen kann ein schlecht gelaunter Angestellter der Rennleitung dich zum Gutachter jagen - der erkennts garantiert), dann hast du Kenntnis davon gehabt, dass keine Betriebserlaubnis besteht. Kann auch negativ ausgelegt werden (MPU).


----------



## ErbsenPommes (31. Oktober 2014)

Ach kommt, er muss doch am besten wissen was er macht, da hat er endlich ein Auto und seinen Führerschein und es wird weiter gemotzt.. 
Er wird schon wissen was er tut, wenn er angehalten wird hat er halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der Krümmer eintragbar ist, dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Fächkrümmer gibts sogar ab Werk in etlichen Autos. Warscheinlich kann man wegen dem Fächerkrümmer keinen Kat mehr verbauen oder er ist zu weit vom Motor weg.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja und. Wo ist jetzt die Sinnvolle! Begründung warum die nun so schlimm sind? Ist doch nur alles reine Rechtswillkürlichkeit. Wo ist den durch den krümmer jetzt mein Auto nicht Verkehrssicher?

Im Krümmer war nie ein kat.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja und. Wo ist jetzt die Sinnvolle! Begründung warum die nun so schlimm sind? Ist doch nur alles reine Rechtswillkürlichkeit.


 
Noch schlimmer wirst du rumheulen, wenn auf Grund der "Rechtswillkürlichkeiten" die oben von mir erwähnten Folgen auf dich zukommen, die auf Grund bestehender Gesetze nicht anfechtbar sein werden .
Aber mit Regeln scheinst du es ja eh nicht zu haben. Du weigerst dich ja sogar die Edit-Funktion hier im Forum zu nutzen.

Und wer hat gesagt, dass der Kat im Krümmer ist ? Es war die Rede davon, dass er entweder nicht mehr verbaut werden kann oder dass er zu weit weg ist um wirksam zu sein (Abgastemperatur etc).


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ...  ist sogut wie alles eingetragen ...



Äh ja, so gut wie alles ... 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Gewindefahrwerk schraube ich wie gesagt bei nächster Gelegenheit höher, damit is wieder wie im Gutachten ist.



Also zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt eben ein Fahren ohne Betriebserlaubnis. Als Fahranfänger in der Probezeit natürlich großes Kino.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ..., kann ich ja nichts dafür das keiner einen Fächerkrümmer eintragen will, mit haltlosen Behauptungen wie dass sie angeblich die Abgase verschlechtern. Wenn du mir den legal eintragen möchtest komme ich vorbei.


 
Da du scheinbar keine Ahnung von Leistungssteigerungen, der eigentlichen Verbrennung und den erzeugten Abgasen hast, bzw. deren Verschlechterung hast, solltest du dich mal fragen, warum es zu deiner verbauten Kombination kein Abgasgutachten gibt. Lass dir eines erstellen, wenn du dir das leisten möchtest. Das übersteigt den Preis deines Neuerwerbs deutlich. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin nicht der Pabst und jeder soll seines Glückes Schmied sein. Ich erfreue mich nur gerade an der Naivität deinerseits. Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Auto. Meinen 91er Accord lasse ich aus eben diesen Gründen heutzutage nicht mehr zu, die Gefahr der nicht mehr gesetzeskonformen Eintragungen kann ich mir nicht leisten - und der ist auch ohne Gewindefahrwerk noch etwas tiefer. 

Wir haben uns damals übrigens die Lippe von Golf und Corrado eintragen lassen. 

EDIT:
Die damaligen Krümmer für die Hondas dieser Zeit konnte man bis irgendwo Mitte bis Ende der 90er per Einzelbegutachtung eintragen lassen, danach war es faktisch unmöglich. Aber darüber haben sich auch etliche Sachverständige hinweggesetzt. Bei gewissen 4in1-Varianten ist der Kat aber weggefallen.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Oktober 2014)

Wegen des Krümmers würde ich mir da nicht soviele Gedanken machen, eher um die optischen Dinge die ins Auge fallen und illegal sind. Hier fahren soviele mit nicht eingetragenen Downpipes etc. rum, manche haben sich sogar Straight-Pipes reingehauen und fahren so seit Jahren rum und nicht einer wurde bisher aufgehalten bzw. aufgehalten desöfteren aber nichts weiter passierte.

Aber sobald nen Fahrzeug auffällig tief ist oder verbastelt aussieht gehts relativ fix. Wobei weder meine Freundin noch ich im Z4 aufgehalten wurden in 3 Jahren, wo der schon wirklich tief und auffällig ist. Dafür wurde ich mal angehalten weil der Herr Polizist der Meinung war meine abgedunkelten Scheiben seien nicht von Werk aus so.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2014)

Sobald was tiefer ist als Serie wird man richtig schnell angehalten. Ich bin 40mm (!) tiefer und wurde auch schon dreimal angehalten (zweimal inner Stadt, einmal auffer A2). Aber gut, ist eingetragen und gegessen war die Sache .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Seit wann kostet ein Abgasgutachten mehr als ich für das Auto bezahlt habe?  ja es ist richtig das ich keins machen will, weils meines Wissens nach so um die tausend kostet.  Sehe ich nicht ein, da son krümmer nichmal 500 kostet. Tust ja so als ob ich mit dem Wagen hier jeden Tag rumfahre. Bisher wohl nur 2 mal, zum überführen und zur Zulassung. Worauf jetzt nun meine Zeit des Führerscheinbesitzes einen einfluß auf den Zustand des Fahrzeugs bzw. Dann das Strafmaß hat, ist genauso rechtswillkür. Bei geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung voll nachvollziehbar aber hier?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und wer hat gesagt, dass der Kat im Krümmer ist ? Es war die Rede davon, dass er entweder nicht mehr verbaut werden kann oder dass er zu weit weg ist um wirksam zu sein (Abgastemperatur etc).


 Genau deswegen. Die Lambdasonde vor Kat ist weiter vom Motor weg, spricht ungenauer und später an. Ebenfalls wird der Kat nicht so schnell warm, daher schlechtes Abgas wärend der Warmlaufphase. Ist gehe mal einfach davon aus das der weder einen Luftspaltfächerkrümmer/isolierten Krümmer noch eine Zusatzlufteinblasung hat.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Worauf jetzt nun meine Zeit des Führerscheinbesitzes einen einfluß auf den Zustand des Fahrzeugs bzw. Dann das Strafmaß hat, ist genauso rechtswillkür. Bei geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung voll nachvollziehbar aber hier?


 
Warst du jemals einer Fahrschule? Das ist eine komplette Einheit . Es erlischt die Betriebserlaubnis. Punkt. Du kannst ja mal versuchen diese Diskussion zu führen, wenn du erwischt wirst. Bitte berichte von der Länge des Lachanfalls der Beamten .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wegen des Krümmers würde ich mir da nicht soviele Gedanken machen, eher um die optischen Dinge die ins Auge fallen und illegal sind. Hier fahren soviele mit nicht eingetragenen Downpipes etc. rum, manche haben sich sogar Straight-Pipes reingehauen und fahren so seit Jahren rum und nicht einer wurde bisher aufgehalten bzw. aufgehalten desöfteren aber nichts weiter passierte.
> 
> Aber sobald nen Fahrzeug auffällig tief ist oder verbastelt aussieht gehts relativ fix. Wobei weder meine Freundin noch ich im Z4 aufgehalten wurden in 3 Jahren, wo der schon wirklich tief und auffällig ist. Dafür wurde ich mal angehalten weil der Herr Polizist der Meinung war meine abgedunkelten Scheiben seien nicht von Werk aus so.


Nix bastelbude!  Fahrwerk und felgen wurden teuer eingetragen nach §21. Bevor ich damit rumfahre bringe ich das wie ich schon sagte auf die Eingetragene Höhe.

Edit: Natürlich war ich in der Fahrschule, aber Deutschland ist echt lächerlich wenn es um solche Sache geht. Krümmer hier nicht eintragen wegen irgendner dummen lambda sonde die weiter hinten sitzt ? ganz ehrlich wen juckt sowas, reine Rechtswillkür. Da sollten se mal lieber die alten Diesel schlorren aus Verkehr ziehen.


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Fahrwerk und felgen wurden teuer eingetragen nach §21.


 
...und sind mit verbauter Frontlippe aufgrund sich gegenseitig beeinflussender Fahrzeugkomponenten gleich wieder nicht gültig. Der richtige Ordnungshüter wird dir sicher erzählen, wie der §19 StVZO zu verstehen ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Was beeinflusst den die Lippe das Fahrwerk ? Die Mudflaps sind viel tiefer ! Beim Fahrwerk hängen felgen etc mit drin aber doch nicht sone kleine plastelippe !


----------



## fatlace (31. Oktober 2014)

Klutten mal ne frage an dich.
Bei mir ist jetzt alles eingetragen, neulich neuen fzgschein machen lassen wo jetzt alles drin ist.
Muss man da die gutachten trotzdem mitschleppen oder reicht da jetzt der fahrzeugschein?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Türlich reicht da der Fahrzeugschein, sonst ists ja sinnlos das dort eintragen zu lassen. Bei dir ist bestimmt nict alles eintragen, vllt. hat eine Schraube die falsche Farbe


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2014)

@fatlace: Ich hatte immer nur den Fahrzeugschein dabei in dem alles drin steht (Anhang ftw). Hat den silber-blauen immer gereicht bisher.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> vllt. hat eine Schraube die falsche Farbe


 
Jetzt wirds (mal wieder) peinlich. Lass es sein oder mach es so, dass wir wenigstens richtig was zu lachen haben!


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2014)

Dafür gibt es stumpf eine Tabelle, die die Beeinflussung der an einem Fahrzeug verbauten Komponenten darstellt. Fahrwerk, Felgen, Abgasanlagen und Karosserieanbauten gehören da z.B. in eine Gruppe, was man sich auch so ableiten kann, wenn man mal schaut in welchem Bereich eines Autos (Unten? Richtung Straße?) diese verbaut werden. Ob die ab Werk erhältlichen Schmutzfänger bei der Eintragung dran waren, lässt sich sowieso nicht nachvollziehen. Bei der Bodenfreiheit würde ich bei der Lippe und den Schmutzfängern eher davon ausgehen, dass diese nicht dran waren. Ich habe meine damals sofort abgebaut, da sie auf dem Boden auflagen.



fatlace schrieb:


> Bei mir ist jetzt alles eingetragen, ...


 
Bis auf die Standlichter, oder? Da fahre ich aber auch LEDs, die ja von außen nicht erkenntlich sind. 



fatlace schrieb:


> Muss man da die gutachten trotzdem mitschleppen oder reicht da jetzt der fahrzeugschein?


 
Nein, dafür lässt du ja die Papiere ändern. Man unterscheidet lediglich, ob eine Änderung unverzüglich, zurückgestellt oder möglich ist.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Oktober 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bis auf die Standlichter, oder? Da fahre ich aber auch LEDs, die ja von außen nicht erkenntlich sind.


 
Post von Excite über das Thema "Unfair" in 3, 2, 1 .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

Mudflaps sind ab Werk so. Steht auch Honda drauf. Warum sollte man die Abmachen?  Für die Bodenfreiheit wird von Tragenden Teilen gemessen, nicht von irgendwelchen Plastikanhängseln. Also ist der verbaute Auspuff mit ABE wegen Fahrwerk auch ungültig ja?  war sicher auch bei der Abnahme mit dran. Wo isn da die Verkehrstauglichkeit behindert wenn mal kurz die Mudflaps schleifen?
Edit : Aber selber die US Standlichter ohne e prüfzeichen. Falsche, nicht zugelassene beleuchtung ist ja wohl viel gefährlicher als meine schleifenden mud flaps


----------



## fatlace (31. Oktober 2014)

Okay, war mir da nicht so sicher
Hab kein bock son katalog mitzuschleppen der nicbt ins handschuhfach passt
Ja stimmt die LEDs nicht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Okay, war mir da nicht so sicher
> Hab kein bock son katalog mitzuschleppen der nicbt ins handschuhfach passt
> Ja stimmt die LEDs nicht


Sag ich ja is nich alles eingetragen. Mit der Bastellbude brauchste gar nimmer weiterfahren ohne ABE. 

Das ist jetzt keine rechtswillkür mit den Standlichtern bei BMW oder wie?


----------



## fatlace (31. Oktober 2014)

mal davon abgesehen das mir das nichts macht wen die mich mal anhalten, selbst wen ich stillgelegt werdewas bei so etwas mit Sicherheit nicht passieren wird.
ich bin nicht mehr in der Probezeit im Gegensatz zu dir, da sollte man über solche Sachen eher nachdenken.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Oktober 2014)

mahaha sehr unterhaltsam hier wieder mal


aber: bis einer weint !

Das wuerd ich dann ungern verpassen. Bitte um PN zu diesem Anlass!



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mudflaps sind ab Werk so. Steht auch Honda  drauf. Warum sollte man die Abmachen?  Für die Bodenfreiheit wird von  Tragenden Teilen gemessen, nicht von irgendwelchen Plastikanhängseln.  Also ist der verbaute Auspuff mit ABE wegen Fahrwerk auch ungültig ja?   war sicher auch bei der Abnahme mit dran. Wo isn da die  Verkehrstauglichkeit behindert wenn mal kurz die Mudflaps  schleifen?


 
Meinst du nicht das da irgendwas mal anreissen und abreissen koennte, wenn du bei den ganzen unebenen Straßen mit irgendwas haengenbleibst.
Bei passender Geschwindigkeit bekommt das dann der naechste Passant direkt ins Gesicht.
Bin mal gespannt wieviel Rechtswillkuer du dann da siehst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. November 2014)

Ne. Da reißt nix ab. Ist bombenfest. Das biegt sich halt höchstens weg. 

Genau das ist dann wieder der Punkt!  Warum ist es in der Probezeit schlimmer mit nem Auto ohne Abe zu fahren als danach?  Warum hat die länge des Führerscheinbesitzes was mit dem Auto zutun?  Das ist rechtswillkür. 
Ich sage ja nichts gegen höhere Strafen in der Probezeit was die Person betreffen!  Zum Beispiel zu schnelles Fahren, alkohol etc. Aber warum in aller welt hat die Probezeit was mit dem Auto zutun?


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne. Da reißt nix ab. Ist bombenfest. Das biegt sich halt höchstens weg.
> 
> Genau das ist dann wieder der Punkt!  Warum ist es in der Probezeit schlimmer mit nem Auto ohne Abe zu fahren als danach?  Warum hat die länge des Führerscheinbesitzes was mit dem Auto zutun?  Das ist rechtswillkür.
> Ich sage ja nichts gegen höhere Strafen in der Probezeit was die Person betreffen!  Zum Beispiel zu schnelles Fahren, alkohol etc. Aber warum in aller welt hat die Probezeit was mit dem Auto zutun?


Wenn du jetzt schon so anfängst, wo soll das dann enden?

Deswegen wohl


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. November 2014)

Gleichberechtigtung ist hier das Stichwort! Nicht das man schon so anfängt etc. Wiedeerholungstaeter bekommen höhere strafen dann, damit man damit nicht weitermacht. Aber so - absolut unpassend und diskriminierend.


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2014)

Wer fährt mit einer potenziellen Gefahr für die restlichen Verkehrsteilnehmer und sich selbst durch die Gegend? Richtig erfasst: Du! Und gerade WEIL du es weißt, dass da was nicht koscher ist, betrifft es dich - in der Probezeit nun mal mehr. Das Auto fährt (noch) nicht von alleine. Du fährst es. Du hast dich theoretisch vor jedem Fahrtantritt über die Verkehrstauglichkeit zu versichern. Sonst hängt du als Fahrer. Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären: WO warst du geistig in der Fahrschule? 
Aber hey, ich sehs nach deinen Aussagen so: Lange wirst du keine Gefahr für den Straßnverkehr sein. Mit dem Verhalten sitzt du ruckzuck beim Verkehrspsychologen der dir wegen unbelehrbarkeit gottseidank den Lappen wieder entnehmen wird !


----------



## fatlace (1. November 2014)

ich würde dich ja zu gerne mal mit einem Polizisten über das Thema diskutieren sehen
wen du so anfängst bei einer Kontrolle dann nehmen die dich komplett auseinander

Jung und dumm, mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
Nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## Beam39 (1. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sobald was tiefer ist als Serie wird man richtig schnell angehalten. Ich bin 40mm (!) tiefer und wurde auch schon dreimal angehalten (zweimal inner Stadt, einmal auffer A2). Aber gut, ist eingetragen und gegessen war die Sache .


 
Dann haste Pech gehabt, wiegesagt, wir wurden in 3 Jahren kein einziges Mal angehalten. Und wir waren letztes Jahr extrem viel unterwegs mit dem. Ich kenne hier auch nicht so wirklich jemanden der deswegen mal angehalten wurde, und hier fahren viele, sehr viele solcher Fahrzeuge rum.


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2014)

Ich wurde sogar in knapp 5 Jahren (davon 1 Jahr Motorrad mit 16) noch nie angehalten, allerdings ist an meinem Auto nur ein Spoiler (eingetragen) und sonst alles serienmäßig.


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2014)

Manche lernen es erst wenn es weh tut. Da langt schon ein blöder Unfall und der Gutachter findet was. Viel Spaß wenn du schuld bist und es vielleicht noch Personenschäden gibt.
Btw: hatte meinen 14 Jahre alten Volvo V40 einer Exportfirma für Afrika angeboten. Ist denen zu alt.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. November 2014)

Wird dann wohl schwer den 99er Passat in 2Jahren zu verkaufen


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2014)

Ich hatte auch noch nie ne allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle, obwohl die Kiste röhrt und klappert.  Hängt warscheinlich damit zusammen das ich auch in der Nähe von Polizei nicht langsamer mache. Ich vermute das die nur Leute anhalten die versuchen möglichst unauffällig zu fahren. Selbst wenn die Polizei hinter mir ist fahre ich 10 schneller als erlaubt und es hat sich noch niemand dran gestört. Auf der Autobahn habe ich auch schon genug Streifenwagen bei Tempolimit überholt und die haben auch keine Anstalten gemacht mich anzuhalten. Man darfs halt nur nicht übertreiben.

Davon abgesehen könnten die an meinem Auto eh nichts bemängeln.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2014)

Ich wurde bis jetzt genau ein mal angehalten weil ich etwas schneller aus dem Kreisverkehr beschleunigt hatte als gerade Polizei hinter mir eingebogen war. Die fühlten sich wohl angesprochen .


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich wurde bis jetzt genau ein mal angehalten weil ich etwas schneller aus dem Kreisverkehr beschleunigt hatte als gerade Polizei hinter mir eingebogen war. Die fühlten sich wohl angesprochen .


 Quer rausbeschleunigen ist auch nicht so unauffäliig.


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2014)

Prinzipiell kann einem das jeden Tag passieren. Vor einiger Zeit haben sie Abends bei uns hinter einer Autobahnabfahrt einfach mal jeden raus gewunken und sich Minimum die Papiere zeigen lassen, gefragt ob man einen getrunken hat und mal grob über das Auto geguckt. Nach 1-2 Minuten war das erledigt und man konnte weiterfahren. Mit dem Schlitten von Excite hätte es aber evtl. länger gedauert, denn die "Tuningfraktion" durfte sich auf dem Parkplatz einreihen und wurde wohl etwas genauer begutachtet. 

Ich war dagegen in nem Golf Leihwagen mit Werkstattaufschrift unterwegs. Langweiliger geht's eigentlich kaum, so dass "mein" Auto wohl relativ uninteressant für die Ordnungshüter war.


----------



## Beam39 (1. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch noch nie ne allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle, obwohl die Kiste röhrt und klappert.  Hängt warscheinlich damit zusammen das ich auch in der Nähe von Polizei nicht langsamer mache. Ich vermute das die nur Leute anhalten die versuchen möglichst unauffällig zu fahren. Selbst wenn die Polizei hinter mir ist fahre ich 10 schneller als erlaubt und es hat sich noch niemand dran gestört. Auf der Autobahn habe ich auch schon genug Streifenwagen bei Tempolimit überholt und die haben auch keine Anstalten gemacht mich anzuhalten. Man darfs halt nur nicht übertreiben.
> 
> Davon abgesehen könnten die an meinem Auto eh nichts bemängeln.


 
Meine ich auch.

Btw.: Der M3 von meinem Kumpel ist rundum gespachtelt, sogar an den A-Säulen. Teilweise ist die Spachtelmasse mehr als 2-3mm dick, das ist wirklich heftig. Der Händler meinte damals zu ihm das Auto wurde komplett lackiert weil der foliert war und beim Abnehmen der Folie seie der Lack abgegangen, ahso. Da scheint auch ein wenig Blech mit abgegangen zu sein 

Airbags sind alle drin, keine Ahnung was die da angestellt haben. Jetzt erklärt sich auch so langsam das fehlende Scheckheft. Aber er will sie einfach nicht anzeigen aber gut, muss er wissen..


----------



## computertod (1. November 2014)

das einzige was die Grünen an meinem Auto bemängeln könnten sind die Felgen, gabs offiziell nur aufm 124er Mercedes.
Allerdings hat das nichtmal den Tüv interessiert (sogar Anfang März auf Sommerreifen), von daher mach ich mir da keinen Kopf


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mudflaps sind ab Werk so. Steht auch Honda drauf. Warum sollte man die Abmachen?  Für die Bodenfreiheit wird von Tragenden Teilen gemessen, nicht von irgendwelchen Plastikanhängseln. Also ist der verbaute Auspuff mit ABE wegen Fahrwerk auch ungültig ja?  war sicher auch bei der Abnahme mit dran. Wo isn da die Verkehrstauglichkeit behindert wenn mal kurz die Mudflaps schleifen?
> Edit : Aber selber die US Standlichter ohne e prüfzeichen. Falsche, nicht zugelassene beleuchtung ist ja wohl viel gefährlicher als meine schleifenden mud flaps


 
Was hat der Auspuff mit einem Fahrwerk zu tun? Denkst du überhaupt mal nach bevor du in die Tasten haust? 
Wenn das Plastikanhängsel schleift ist das *******... ganz einfache Kiste. 

Statt hier rum zu heulen wie gemein die Welt ist, lass den Dreck eintragen und gut ist. Das sind mir die liebsten wollen irgendwelche getunten Koffer fahren und sind dann nicht bereit es legal zu machen. Oder kauf dir eine Serienkiste da hast du das Problem nicht... 

Ausserdem heißt es nicht Auto ohne ABE (Allgemeine Betriebselaubniss) sondern BE (Betriebserlaubnis). Erstes ist für eventuell verbaute Teile und zweites fürs Auto selber. Hast du keine BE ist die Kiste im Falle eines Unfalls unversichert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e71vy1dgE68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



9:12 BTG 

Im langen Bergaufstück nach Breitscheid verliere ich auf schnellere Autos teilweise mehr als 30 Sekunden. Muss auf jeden Fall ne Kiste mit mehr Dampf her.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was hat der Auspuff mit einem Fahrwerk zu tun? Denkst du überhaupt mal nach bevor du in die Tasten haust?
> Wenn das Plastikanhängsel schleift ist das *******... ganz einfache Kiste.
> 
> Statt hier rum zu heulen wie gemein die Welt ist, lass den Dreck eintragen und gut ist. Das sind mir die liebsten wollen irgendwelche getunten Koffer fahren und sind dann nicht bereit es legal zu machen. Oder kauf dir eine Serienkiste da hast du das Problem nicht...
> ...



Natürlich bin ich bereit die Sachen einzutragen. Fahrwerk kommt wieder auf die eingetragene Höhe und die Lippe mache ich ab oder trage sie auch ein. Aber wenn ich nur für den Krümmer eintragen angeblich mehrere tausend Euro bezahlen muss ist das doch nur abzocke. Wenn das 200 oder 300 Euro kostet würde ich es auch gleich als nächstes machen, bin durchaus bereit Geld zu investieren. Aber irgendwo sind dann gewisse Kosten einfach total unrealistisch und nur dazu da damit die mehr geld verdienen. Und wenn man dann noch oft im Internet liest das man als Privater sowieso generell das erste mal beim Abgasgutachten durchfällt, naja.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2014)

Hm, Airbag-Lenkrad lass ich wohl besser in der Werkstatt wechseln, oder? Meins ist ziemlich abgerieben(wo das Helle-Leder nicht gerade hilft) und über eBay gibt es für 50€ Ersatz der schon besser aussieht und ansonsten ja problemlos zum Sattler kann ohne dass das Auto still steht.


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Natürlich bin ich bereit die Sachen einzutragen. Fahrwerk kommt wieder auf die eingetragene Höhe und die Lippe mache ich ab oder trage sie auch ein. Aber wenn ich nur für den Krümmer eintragen angeblich mehrere tausend Euro bezahlen muss ist das doch nur abzocke. Wenn das 200 oder 300 Euro kostet würde ich es auch gleich als nächstes machen, bin durchaus bereit Geld zu investieren. Aber irgendwo sind dann gewisse Kosten einfach total unrealistisch und nur dazu da damit die mehr geld verdienen. Und wenn man dann noch oft im Internet liest das man als Privater sowieso generell das erste mal beim Abgasgutachten durchfällt, naja.



man bekommt sowaa halt nicht geschenkt. Beiss in den sauren Apfel und bezahl die Kohle für ein Abgasgutachten oder lass es. Aber flenn dann nicht rum das die Leute es dir hier vorwerfen. Sie sind im recht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. November 2014)

laut dieser Seite hier: Informationen zum Thema Leistungsteigerung [ TV Gutachten, ABEs und Fragen zu Eintragungen Forum ] - www.BMW-Syndikat.de [ Forum ]

kostet Abggasgutachten zwischen 400 und 5000 Euro. Woher kommt der unterschied ? Wenn man jetzt 5000 für ein Abgasgutachten bezahlt, die ich ja sowieso nicht habe und dann durchfällt und nochmal 5000 bezahlt ist das doch absoluter Mist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand 10k Euro bezahlt um nen Krümmer einzutragen. Die Mehrleistung ist ja eh nicht eingetragen, wäre ja auch viel zu aufwendig, aber die sieht man ja nicht.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2014)

Die 400€ werden wohl für ein Abgasgutachten fällig, welches schon existiert, also jemand einen bestimmten Verbau schon einmal über die Prüfstände geschickt hat. Sonst kosten diese Arbeiten halt viel Geld. Das Auto muss über Nacht in eine Klimakammer, es muss mit Normsprit betankt werden ...und, und, und. Dann werden eben mehrere Messungen vorgenommen, die pro Messung sicher 1.000€ kosten. Würdest du so ein Abgasgutachten erstellen lassen, würde auch die Mehrleistung aufgedeckt werden. Wenn du dann zum Eintragen fahren würdest, wäre der Prüfer sicher erstaunt, wenn ein angeblich einzeln verbauter Fächerkrümmer so ein Leistungsplus erbringen soll. Leistungssteigerungen legal zu Papier zu bringen kostet massig Geld. Vor 20 Jahren sind wir dafür auch quer durch Deutschland gefahren und haben teilweise mehrere tausend DM abgedrückt. Das ist nun mal der Preis für Fahrspaß.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. November 2014)

Ich habe gerade rausgefunden das der nachgerüstete Krümmer gar nichts bringt, und die Abstimmung usw. auf den Kopfswap eh mit original Krümmer gemacht wurde. Somit hat der ja nichts mit der Leistung zu tun. Also werde ich wohl den Serienkrümmer verbauen wenn das eh keinen Unterschied macht. 5 PS sind mir da egal. 

@ Klutten in dem Thread steht das man bei über 40 % Leistungssteigerung auch 2000 km auf diversen Rennstrecken etc. verbringen muss antriebsstrang verstärken usw. 

Wegen dem Lenkrad muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, angeblich ist die ABE nur für die Nabe. Aber ich wollte mir eh ein neues kaufen, das ist schon so Alt und leicht abgegriffen. Für das lenkrad reicht ja eine KBA nummer drauf aus ne ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hm, Airbag-Lenkrad lass ich wohl besser in der Werkstatt wechseln, oder? Meins ist ziemlich abgerieben(wo das Helle-Leder nicht gerade hilft) und über eBay gibt es für 50€ Ersatz der schon besser aussieht und ansonsten ja problemlos zum Sattler kann ohne dass das Auto still steht.


 Kommt drauf an wie vertraut du mit Airbag Systemen bist.  Offiziell braucht man einen Sprengstoffschein P1 um Airbags und Gurtstraffer zu montieren.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @ Klutten in dem Thread steht das man bei über 40 % Leistungssteigerung auch 2000 km auf diversen Rennstrecken etc. verbringen muss antriebsstrang verstärken usw.


 
Ich habe von dem ganzen Prozedere keine Ahnung, dafür gibt es in den neuen Bundesländern den technischen Dienst einer technischen Prüfstelle. Ab Montag beginne ich da eine weitere Zusatzausbildung, die sich etwa über 1,5 Jahre erstreckt. In deren Verlauf wird mir sicher einiges mit auf den Weg gegeben. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wegen dem Lenkrad muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, angeblich ist die ABE nur für die Nabe. Aber ich wollte mir eh ein neues kaufen, das ist schon so Alt und leicht abgegriffen. Für das lenkrad reicht ja eine KBA nummer drauf aus ne ?



Die ABE eines Lenkrades erstreckt sich immer auf den Lenkkranz in Verbindung mit einer geeigneten Nabe. Danach gibt es dann eben gewisse Auflagen für Durchmesser und veränderte Fahrwerke und Rad- Reifenkombinationen, die ggf. eingetragen werden müssen. Änderst du dein aktuelles Lenkrad, muss dieses wieder in Kombination mit Fahrwerk und Rad- Reifenkombination eingetragen werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. November 2014)

Normal muss man doch auch einfach nur das Lenkrad leicht abschrauben, abziehen, komplett abschrauben und Stecker für Airbag etc. Trennen. Ist doch einfach nur ein Stecker mehr als im Gegensatz zu normalen Lenkrädern.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2014)

Ein Airbag kann nur dann Leben retten, wenn er fest verankert ist. Ist er das nicht, kann er mit seiner Sprengkapsel auch schnell ein Leben beenden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die ABE eines Lenkrades erstreckt sich immer auf den Lenkkranz in Verbindung mit einer geeigneten Nabe. Danach gibt es dann eben gewisse Auflagen für Durchmesser und veränderte Fahrwerke und Rad- Reifenkombinationen, die ggf. eingetragen werden müssen. Änderst du dein aktuelles Lenkrad, muss dieses wieder in Kombination mit Fahrwerk und Rad- Reifenkombination eingetragen werden.


 
Lenkrad ist von Nardi und Nabe von RAID, angeblich ist die ABE für die Nabe, lt. Vorbesitzer. Für das Nardi Lenkrad gibt es angeblich nichts in Deutschland, ist halt wie jedes Motorsport Zubehör Lenkrad so mit vielen Schrauben rangeschraubt. Bisher habe ich nur gehört das ein Lenkrad nur in Verbindung mit Nabe abgenommen wird, so wie du schriebst. Demnach wollte ich halt ein Lenkrad mit KBA Nummer besorgen, damit ich das so eintragen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2014)

Wenn man was falsch macht kann einem das Ding halt aus 10cm Abstand in die Fresse hauen. Und wenn man dann bedenkt dass ein Airbag schon aus korrektem Abstand Rippen brechen kann...
Bis jetzt hab ich nur an Airbagfreien Autos das Lenkrad gewechselt. Da ist es wirklich easy.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Normal muss man doch auch einfach nur das Lenkrad leicht abschrauben, abziehen, komplett abschrauben und Stecker für Airbag etc. Trennen. Ist doch einfach nur ein Stecker mehr als im Gegensatz zu normalen Lenkrädern.


 Normal muss man das Airbagsystem gegen Fehlauslösung sichern und stromlos machen nach Herstellervorschrift, den Airbag lösen, Stecker trennen, eventuell Kurzschlussbrücken einsetzen, den Airbag richtig sichern und weglegen, das Lenkrad lösen, Stellung merken/Foto machen, das Andere draufstecken, Schraube erneuern, mit dem richtigen Drehmoment festziehen(wegen eventuellem Federpacket in der Lenkspindel), Stecker aufstecken, Steckersicherungen erneuern, Airbag festschrauben mit Drehmoment, Airbagsystem im Betrieb nehmen/Funktionskontrolle.(nein nicht die Funktionskontrolle durch auslösen)


----------



## fatlace (1. November 2014)

ich hatte bei mir den Airbag auch schon mal rausgemacht, damit ich die Lenkradspange wechseln konnte.
Bei BMW ist das eigentlich ganz leicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAcAG0CMtEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


guck evtl mal auf Youtube ob es da ein Video gibt von deinem Auto.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Normal muss man das Airbagsystem gegen Fehlauslösung sichern und stromlos machen nach Herstellervorschrift, ...



Das wird bei aktuellen Elektroautos eine umfangreiche Arbeit. Bei VW dauert diese Prozedur nach Herstellervorgabe ~5 Stunden. Ist das Totlegen der Stromkreise für irgendeine Reparatur erforderlich, kann das für den Kunden in Zukunft sehr teuer werden. Der Stundenlohn in dem Bereich liegt ja etwa bei 150€.


----------



## Captn (1. November 2014)

Kostet einen der Spaß dann 750€ insgesamt? Ziemlich dreist, wie ich finde.


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> guck evtl mal auf Youtube ob es da ein Video gibt von deinem Auto.


Gibt es. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlXlkD5WZSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ob ich das jetzt für einfach halten soll weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2014)

Was der Kunde schlussendlich zahlen muss, kann ich nicht sagen. Irgendwie müssen 5 Stunden aber abgerechnet werden. Warten wir einfach, bis sich der erste Fahrer eines Elektroautos irgendwann beschwert, dass eine Reparatur XY unverhältnismäßig teuer geworden ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das wird bei aktuellen Elektroautos eine umfangreiche Arbeit. Bei VW dauert diese Prozedur nach Herstellervorgabe ~5 Stunden. Ist das Totlegen der Stromkreise für irgendeine Reparatur erforderlich, kann das für den Kunden in Zukunft sehr teuer werden. Der Stundenlohn in dem Bereich liegt ja etwa bei 150€.


 Bei Daimler ist das zum Glück noch sehr einfach gehalten selbst bei Hybrid und Elektroautos. Da läuft das Airbagsystem ganz normal weiterhin über das 12 Bordnetz. Kann man fast wie immer vorgehen.


Am gefährlichsten finde ich immer noch mechanische Airbags.  Ford hat so nen Rotz glaub ich mal eingebaut. Megamäßig sensibel diese Dinger. Braucht nur nen minimalen Schlag, damit der losgeht.


----------



## fatlace (1. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht für mich nicht wirklich schwer aus, aber du musst deine Fähigkeiten selbst einschätzen
sonnst halt einfach mal bei Volvo anrufen und fragen was die für einen Wechsel verlangen, kann so viel eigentlich nicht sein.
sollte eine halbe Stunden arbeit sein, mehr nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich hatte bei mir den Airbag auch schon mal rausgemacht, damit ich die Lenkradspange wechseln konnte.
> Bei BMW ist das eigentlich ganz leicht.



Muss ich auch noch machen, wenn ich bei meinem den Tempomaten nachrüste.
Die Lenkradspange konnte ich zum Glück gerade so noch wechseln, ohne den Airbag auszubauen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nicht wirklich schwer aus, aber du musst deine Fähigkeiten selbst einschätzen
> sonnst halt einfach mal bei Volvo anrufen und fragen was die für einen Wechsel verlangen, kann so viel eigentlich nicht sein.
> sollte eine halbe Stunden arbeit sein, mehr nicht.


 
Frag auch vielleicht mal in ner freien Werkstatt nach. Bei nem Bosch-Dienst haben die meinem Dad (der allerdings dort auch guter Kunde ist) das Lenkrad in seinem Signum für nen 20er für die Kaffeekasse gewechselt als kurz Luft war.


----------



## dsdenni (1. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Muss ich auch noch machen, wenn ich bei meinem den Tempomaten nachrüste.
> Die Lenkradspange konnte ich zum Glück gerade so noch wechseln, ohne den Airbag auszubauen.



Wie kann man das denn genau nachrüsten? 
Wie kann man den Tempomat-"Schalter" an der Seite anbringen?
Die Funktion kann man sicher beim Codierer freischalten. Oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie kann man das denn genau nachrüsten?
> Wie kann man den Tempomat-"Schalter" an der Seite anbringen?
> Die Funktion kann man sicher beim Codierer freischalten. Oder?


 
Das komplette Lenkschaltzentrum muss neu und es muss codiert werden. 
Preislich liegt das Ganze noch im Rahmen (~200-250€)


----------



## winner961 (2. November 2014)

Bei meinem sind auch noch Tempomat und mittelarnlehne auf dem Plan. 
Die Armlehne wird nicht so kompliziert, der Tempomat schon eher  
Mal abwarten wann ich die Teile finde


----------



## dsdenni (2. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das komplette Lenkschaltzentrum muss neu und es muss codiert werden.
> Preislich liegt das Ganze noch im Rahmen (~200-250€)



Das wäre es mir Wert. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß welchen Komfort n Tempomat hat - da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe. Aber muss ja ganz Nett sein, da mein Vater es auch oft benutzt. 

Frage:
Mein Vater hat ein 318D E91 mit einem Professional Radio (ohne Navi)
Telefonknopf ist am Radio und Lenkrad vorhanden. Könnte man die Freisprechfunktion einfach beim Codierer freischalten?


----------



## winner961 (2. November 2014)

Ich glaube das sollte gehen. 

@tempomat wenn du längere Strecken fährst ist das der Hammer  deshalb brauch ich das unbedingt noch für meinen


----------



## Magogan (2. November 2014)

Also ich mag Tempomate nicht. Das fühlt sich irgendwie seltsam an, wenn man vom Gas geht und das Auto trotzdem nicht langsamer wird. Zumal ich auf den Strecken, die ich fahre, eigentlich nie eine konstante Geschwindigkeit fahren kann. Zu viel Verkehr xD


----------



## Lee (2. November 2014)

Fehlendes Tempomat ist zusammen mit dem lahmen Motor das was mich am meisten stört an meinem Auto. Kostet leider sehr viel zum Nachrüsten. Auf Langstrecken ist diese Funktion einfach so unglaublich praktisch. Spart zudem auch noch Sprit. Außerdem schmerzt der Gasfuß dann nicht so. Und man kann auch mal die Sitzposition etwas verändern was gut für Rücken und Haltung ist.

 Inzwischen solls ja auch Autos geben, die automatisch im Tempomatmodus den Abstand zum vorausfahrenden Auto konstant halten? 
 Damit müsste das sogar bei etwas größerem Verkehrsaufkommen gut nutzbar sein. Aber ich fahr eh 90% Nacht, da ist mir das egal.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2014)

Die Funktion zum Abstand halten gibt es auch schon bald 20Jahre .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Frage:
> Mein Vater hat ein 318D E91 mit einem Professional Radio (ohne Navi)
> Telefonknopf ist am Radio und Lenkrad vorhanden. Könnte man die Freisprechfunktion einfach beim Codierer freischalten?



Soweit ich weiß muss das MULF (Bluetooth Steuergerät) nachgerüstet werden. Dieses sitzt im Kofferraum und läuft über den MOST-Bus, den das Radio auch unterstützen muss (Radio muss einen LWL Ausgang haben).
Anschließend muss dann noch das Mic verbaut und codiert werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Aber muss ja ganz Nett sein, da mein Vater es auch oft benutzt.


 Tempomat ist der letzte Mist. Bergrunter macht er die Bremse kaputt und ohne Distronic kann man im Verkehr nicht damit fahren. Außerdem ist es auch ohne Tempomat kein Problem Stundenlang die gleiche Geschwindigkeit zu fahren. Alle denen der Fuß wehtut sollten sich vielleicht beim Autofahren mal hinsetzen und den Sitz aus der Schlafposition wieder zurückstellen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2014)

Bremse kaputt machen kann das Ding nur wenn es auch eine Bremsfunktion hat  .
In Deutschland benutze ich den Tempomat aber auch eher weniger. In Frankreich/Schweiz/Italien/Niederlande funktioniert das auf Autobahnen dagegen perfekt. Was einfach daran liegt dass dort gefühlt jeder mit Tempomat genau am erlaubten Limit von meist 130 fährt während in DE unkonstant und auf der rechten Spur deutlich unter und auf der linken deutlich über 130 gefahren wird.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. November 2014)

Wie erkenne ich wann eine Trommelbremse am Ende ist?


----------



## dsdenni (2. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß muss das MULF (Bluetooth Steuergerät) nachgerüstet werden. Dieses sitzt im Kofferraum und läuft über den MOST-Bus, den das Radio auch unterstützen muss (Radio muss einen LWL Ausgang haben).
> Anschließend muss dann noch das Mic verbaut und codiert werden.



Diesen LWL ausgang hat das Radio sicher auch.

Es muss aber auch für allesheutzutge ein Steuergerät geben  
In nem vollausgestattetem 7er sind sicher 50 davon im Wagen


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tempomat ist der letzte Mist. Bergrunter macht er die Bremse kaputt und ohne Distronic kann man im Verkehr nicht damit fahren.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Auf der Autobahn wäre mir keine Strecke bekannt, die so steil ist, dass bei normalem Autobahntempo die Bremse eingreifen müsste um das Auto auf Geschwindigkeit zu halten. 

Generell dürfte es auch so kaum Tempomat geeignete Strecken geben die so steil bergab gehen (und vor allem auch so lang) dass hier permanent gebremst werden muss - wenn doch, so liegt es wie immer am Fahrer einen geeigneten Gang einzulegen. Auf die Idee den Großglockner mit Tempomat herunter zu fahren dürfte ohnehin niemand kommen. Bzw. so jemand würde auch manuell die Bremse überhitzen.

Ich fahre bestimmt 90% meiner Autobahnstrecke mit Tempomat, weil es eben bequem ist!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alle denen der Fuß wehtut sollten sich vielleicht beim Autofahren mal hinsetzen und den Sitz aus der Schlafposition wieder zurückstellen.



Dem ist dagegen nicht zu widersprechen, aber solange viele nicht in der Lage sind ihren Sitz vernünftig einzustellen tuts zurecht weh! Offenbar lernt man das aber mittlerweile in der Fahrschule nicht mehr, so dass 80% der Leute zu tief und zu weit weg vom Lenkrad im Auto hocken - ich wünsche und gönne einen angenehmen Krampf!


----------



## Hitman-47 (2. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Auf der Autobahn wäre mir keine Strecke bekannt, die so steil ist, dass bei normalem Autobahntempo die Bremse eingreifen müsste um das Auto auf Geschwindigkeit zu halten.


 
Da fällt mir jetzt spontan der Albabstieg (/-aufstieg) auf der A8 ein...wobei da "normales Autobahntempo" eigentlich eh nicht erlaubt ist wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ist auch mehr ne zweispurige Landstraße als ne Autobahn


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir jetzt spontan der Albabstieg (/-aufstieg) auf der A8 ein...wobei da "normales Autobahntempo" eigentlich eh nicht erlaubt ist wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ist auch mehr ne zweispurige Landstraße als ne Autobahn



Och fahr die Strecke regelmäßig, da ist in der Tat auf mehreren Kilometern 80. Aber auf der Bremse muss man selbst bei dem Tempo net stehen um die Hangabtriebskraft im Zaum zu halten. Schau mal auf deinen Momentanverbrauch wenn du mit Tempomat  runter fährst, solange der net bei 0 ist bremst da auch nix.


----------



## Lee (2. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:
			
		

> Dem ist dagegen nicht zu widersprechen, aber solange viele nicht in der  Lage sind ihren Sitz vernünftig einzustellen tuts zurecht weh! Offenbar  lernt man das aber mittlerweile in der Fahrschule nicht mehr, so dass  80% der Leute zu tief und zu weit weg vom Lenkrad im Auto hocken - ich  wünsche und gönne einen angenehmen Krampf!


Tatsächlich lernt man das nicht in der Fahrschule. Ich habs in nem Fahrsicherheitstraining gelernt. 

Leider bringt bei manchen Fahrzeugen auch die beste Sitzhaltung nichts. Aufrechter gehts bei mir kaum noch, näher auch nicht. Leider ändert das nichts an dem Problem, dass der Fahrersitz in meinem Auto generell zu weich ist und keine Lordosenstütze bietet. Hätte ich nun ein Tempomat könnte ich zumindest ab und an die Sitzposition etwas verändern und vllt auch mal die Beine durchstrecken etc. 
Eine Lordosenstütze habe ich mir inzwischen nachgerüstet, gegen den weichen Sitz muss ich mir noch etwas überlegen (vmtl ein hartes Sitzkissen oder sowas).


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. November 2014)

Natürlich lernt man in der Fahrschule die richtige Sitzposition


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Auf der Autobahn wäre mir keine Strecke bekannt, die so steil ist, dass bei normalem Autobahntempo die Bremse eingreifen müsste um das Auto auf Geschwindigkeit zu halten.
> 
> Generell dürfte es auch so kaum Tempomat geeignete Strecken geben die so steil bergab gehen (und vor allem auch so lang) dass hier permanent gebremst werden muss - wenn doch, so liegt es wie immer am Fahrer einen geeigneten Gang einzulegen. Auf die Idee den Großglockner mit Tempomat herunter zu fahren dürfte ohnehin niemand kommen. Bzw. so jemand würde auch manuell die Bremse überhitzen.


 Kassler Berge bremst der Tempomat auf jeden Fall wenn man den nicht grade auf 200 stehen hat. Das der Tempomat von alleine zurückschaltet kommt so gut wie nie vor. Eher raucht er die Bremse auf. Grade Sportbremsklötze können dieses permanente leichte Bremsen nicht vertragen. Die kann man dann in die Tonne hauen.


----------



## Captn (2. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Natürlich lernt man in der Fahrschule die richtige Sitzposition


Bei dem was ich so sehe, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Manche wollen geradezu ins Lenkrad beißen. Da sag ich nur viel Spaß beim Auffahrunfall .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. November 2014)

Mir wurde es jedenfalls geaagt. So tief, das man ins lenkrad beist, kann ich gar nicht sitzen. Dacmüsste ich aufm boden sitzen. Problem bei modernen Autos ist das des Dach vorne schräg runtergeht. Raubt ernorm kopffreiheit und sicht. Ich habe in meinem alten civic bessere sicht und mehr kopffreiheit als in unserem mazda 6. Moderne autos halt.


----------



## Hitman-47 (2. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Och fahr die Strecke regelmäßig, da ist in der Tat auf mehreren Kilometern 80. Aber auf der Bremse muss man selbst bei dem Tempo net stehen um die Hangabtriebskraft im Zaum zu halten. Schau mal auf deinen Momentanverbrauch wenn du mit Tempomat  runter fährst, solange der net bei 0 ist bremst da auch nix.


 
Ich muss zugeben, ich bin die Strecke bisher nur 3 mal gefahren und es ist schon ne ganze Weile her, aber mit Tempomat bin ich sie nicht gefahren, kann also gut sein dass die Motorbremse ausreicht (das ist schon so lang her^^). Wobei ich die Strecke auch nur mit nem relativ "kurz" übersetzten 5-Gang-Getriebe kenne (Kleinwagen halt), könnte mir durchaus vorstellen dass man da mit einem dieser ewig lang übersetzten Spritspargänge die es bei manchen Getrieben gibt durchaus runterkommt ohne Gas geben zu müssen. (Oder überschätze ich die Steigung grad? Wie schon gesagt, es ist ne weile her)


----------



## Beam39 (2. November 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Bei dem was ich so sehe, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Manche wollen geradezu ins Lenkrad beißen. Da sag ich nur viel Spaß beim Auffahrunfall .


 
Obwohl das keine große Kunst ist.. Höhe so dass ne Faust zwischen Decke und Kopf passt, Lehne so dass man die Hand am Handgelenk locker aufs Lenkrad oben legen kann und nähe so dass die Beine bei durchgedrücktem Brems- und Gaspedal sich nicht durchstrecken sondern noch ein Winkel entsteht.

Wenn ich manchmal bei meinen Freunden einsteige frage ich mich wie die so fahren können.. Lehne fast hinten auf der Sitzbank, zu den Pedalen 100m entfernt und das Lenkrad möglichst tief.. Und einer der so sitzt isn Kopf kleiner als ich, empfindet das aber als absolut angenehm.


----------



## watercooled (2. November 2014)

Ich habe das Lenkrad aber auch relativ tief, dadurch wirkt es für mich irgendwie handlicher.
Rest aber so wie du es sagtest.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kassler Berge bremst der Tempomat auf jeden Fall wenn man den nicht grade auf 200 stehen hat. Das der Tempomat von alleine zurückschaltet kommt so gut wie nie vor. Eher raucht er die Bremse auf. Grade Sportbremsklötze können dieses permanente leichte Bremsen nicht vertragen. Die kann man dann in die Tonne hauen.


 
Was hats da? 8%? Das reicht im Leben nicht um ein Auto, dass z.B. 120km/h fährt weiter zu beschleunigen! Also ists nix mit kleichtem Bremsen. Aber selbst wenn es so wäre, dann würden die paar Kilometer die Bremse nicht zerstören, wenn auf 99,99% der Reststrecke nicht permanent angebremst werden muss.



Lee schrieb:


> Tatsächlich lernt man das nicht in der Fahrschule. Ich habs in nem Fahrsicherheitstraining gelernt.


 
Schlechte Fahrschule, oder eben wieder vergessen? Also ich habs da jedenfalls gelernt, wobei es in der Tat dennoch Teil aller Fahrsicherheitstrainings und sonstigen Fahrerlehrgängen ist an denen ich bislang teilgenommen habe. 

Ich finde es immer interessant wie weit weg viele Leute sitzen, dazu viel zu tief... Alles aus einer falsch empfundenen "Sportlichkeit" heraus, als ob es den Fahrzeugschwerpunkt signifikant beeinflussen würde, wenn man 2-3cm höher sitzen würde.  Die Übersicht wird dagegen massiv eingeschränkt, wenn man zu tief hockt. Bei BMW M Fahrertrainings (wers mal gemacht hat wird nicht über mangelnde Sportlichkeit im Training klagen können ) wird einem übrigens vermittelt generell so hoch zu sitzen wie es geht - solange man oben nicht streift natürlich...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was hats da? 8%? Das reicht im Leben nicht um ein Auto, dass z.B. 120km/h fährt weiter zu beschleunigen! Also ists nix mit kleichtem Bremsen. Aber selbst wenn es so wäre, dann würden die paar Kilometer die Bremse nicht zerstören, wenn auf 99,99% der Reststrecke nicht permanent angebremst werden muss.


 Bei kleinen Benzinern + langem Automatikgetriebe reicht das locker aus. Nen V8 Diesel hat dafür natürlich genug Schleppmoment. Das Problem heuzutage ist ja das aus Spritspargründen bei Schubabschaltung die Drosselklappe geöffnet wird um keine Drosselverluste zu haben. Da hat man quasi kein Schleppmoment mehr. Das Auto beschleunigt quasi so wie mit getretener Kupplung.

Die Bremse nimmt dir das schnell übel, wenn du das ein paar mal machst. Allein viel Stadtverkehr reduziert den Reibwert bei Sportklötzen merklich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. November 2014)

Wer ein Auto hauptsächlich für Stadtverkehr benutzt ist wirklich dämlich. Ein Auto kann man benutzen um zu Orten zu kommen wo es mit Fahrrad oder zu Fuß zu weit ist, aber die paar Kilometer in der Stadt sind materialmordent und total dumm. In der Stadt fahren ist richtig nervig, da bin ich froh wenn ich da aufm Fahrad bin, da bin ich 3x schneller und im Auto kommt einem das auch noch elendig langsamer vor. Und das passiert größtenteils nur weil die leute zu faul sind 3 schritte zu laufen, echt schlimm.


----------



## Beam39 (2. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habe das Lenkrad aber auch relativ tief, dadurch wirkt es für mich irgendwie handlicher.
> Rest aber so wie du es sagtest.


 
Ich hab ziemlich voluminöse Oberschenkel, dadurch bin ich gezwungen das Lenkrad automatisch immer nen Stück höher zu positionieren als andere. Ich find halt nen Lenkrad muss so hoch sein dass genügend Platz zwischen Oberschenkel und Lenkrad ist, also so dass man beim Lenken nicht an den Haxen schleift


----------



## watercooled (2. November 2014)

Das schaffe ich selbst in tiefster Stellung nicht. Deine Oberschenkel müssen ja riesig sein


----------



## Zappaesk (2. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei kleinen Benzinern + langem Automatikgetriebe reicht das locker aus.



Ich habe noch nie erlebt (und ich fahr sowohl große, wie kleine Motoren in vielen verschiedenen Fahrzeugen), dass auf der Autobahn bei normalem Tempo bergab das Auto ohne Gas beschleunigt und in die Schubabschaltung kommt. Wenn das Segeln in absehbarer Zeit in großem Stil kommt mag das anders aussehen und man evtl. bremsen müssen, aber aktuell ist mir dass noch nie passiert. Kassler Berge nicht, Drakensteiner Hang nicht - steilere Autobahnabschnitte kenn ich nicht. Insofern mag dein Fall ein sehr spezifischer sein. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Bremse nimmt dir das schnell übel, wenn du das ein paar mal machst. Allein viel Stadtverkehr reduziert den Reibwert bei Sportklötzen merklich.


 
Vlt. ist dann der Fehler, dass das so ausgestattete Auto über nicht ausreichend Alltagstauglichkeit verfügt?



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wer ein Auto hauptsächlich für Stadtverkehr benutzt ist wirklich dämlich.


 
Nein, Stadt mordet weder Material, noch ist automatisch jede Stadt fürs Fahrrad geeignet und jede Fahrt mit dem Fahrrad zu erledigen.

Komm doch mal nach Stuttgart und fahr mit dem Rad quer durch die Stadt (nicht jede Stadt ist praktisch topfeben wie Berlin)... Da ist zum einen die Entfernung z.B. von Zuffenhausen nach Vaihingen oder Degerloch nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen (Berlin hat sicher auch schöne Entfernungen zu bieten), zum anderen hast du dann ne halbe Bergetappe hinter dich gebracht. Dann kauf dir was schönes (sperriges) und fahr wieder zurück... Viel Spaß!

Lebensmittel oder Getränke sind auch super mit dem Rad mitzunehmen! Speziell im Herbst/Winter ist es besonders toll mit dem Rad in der Stadt!

Ich persönlich fahr gern und immerhin 800-1000km Rad im Jahr, aber nicht dann, wenn ich was erledigen muss. Ich wohn zum Glück auch nicht in der Stadt (hab vor 35 Jahren mal an der Alten Weinsteige in S gewohnt - da hat komischweise niemand nen Rad?!) sondern auf dem Land und fahr da sicher mehr Rad als ich es in der Stadt machen würde.

Dämlich finde ich eher ein Auto spontan zu kaufen und sich hinterher aufzuregen, dass man für die verbastelte Karre noch für nen Haufen Geld Eintragungen und Gutachten machen lassen muss...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab ziemlich voluminöse Oberschenkel, dadurch bin ich gezwungen das Lenkrad automatisch immer nen Stück höher zu positionieren als andere. Ich find halt nen Lenkrad muss so hoch sein dass genügend Platz zwischen Oberschenkel und Lenkrad ist, also so dass man beim Lenken nicht an den Haxen schleift


 
Ich hab's auch immer etwas höher, da der obere Lenkradkranz sonst mir den oberen Teil des Tachos verdeckt.
Und beim Z4 darf ich die Sonnenblende nicht ausklappen, denn dann sehe ich die Straße nicht mehr, obwohl die Dinger so klein sind


----------



## Zoon (2. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dämlich finde ich eher ein Auto spontan zu kaufen und sich hinterher aufzuregen, dass man für die verbastelte Karre noch für nen Haufen Geld Eintragungen und Gutachten machen lassen muss...


 
Ewig nicht mehr hier gewesen aber den letzten Zentner Seiten durchgelesen davon die letzten 5. habens ja wieder abgeschossen: Ich glaube der Honda (der ja von den Bildern her recht schön aussieht) wäre bei jemanden wie Riverna viel besser aufgehoben, in dem Sinne schade um das Auto......


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, Stadt mordet weder Material, noch ist automatisch jede Stadt fürs Fahrrad geeignet und jede Fahrt mit dem Fahrrad zu erledigen.
> 
> Komm doch mal nach Stuttgart und fahr mit dem Rad quer durch die Stadt (nicht jede Stadt ist praktisch topfeben wie Berlin)... Da ist zum einen die Entfernung z.B. von Zuffenhausen nach Vaihingen oder Degerloch nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen (Berlin hat sicher auch schöne Entfernungen zu bieten), zum anderen hast du dann ne halbe Bergetappe hinter dich gebracht. Dann kauf dir was schönes (sperriges) und fahr wieder zurück... Viel Spaß!
> 
> ...



Einkäufe etc. sehe ich absolut ein. Nur um mal eben 500-1000m zur arbeit zu fahren, kenne ich viele, die da ihr auto hernehmen. Die wenigstens Touren mit dem Auto sind wohl um sperrige Sachen zu kaufen, ein paar Brötchen, Wurst und Käse kannst du auch in Rucksack packen. 
Von Großstädten rede ich gar nicht, in bin sogut wie nie in Berlin, ich finde es absolut nervig in Großstädten. Da gibt es aber genug Bahnen die im Minutentakt in alle Richtungen fahren. Ich glaube auch kaum das man oft von Außerhalb einer Großstadt in die reinfährt zum einkaufen.


----------



## Beam39 (2. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich selbst in tiefster Stellung nicht. Deine Oberschenkel müssen ja riesig sein


 
Ja, unfassbar riesig  Kraftsport bringt halt auch viele Nachteile mit sich, neben Klamotten auch solche 



> Und beim Z4 darf ich die Sonnenblende nicht ausklappen, denn dann sehe  ich die Straße nicht mehr, obwohl die Dinger so klein sind



Das mit dem Z4 ist wieder nen ganz eigenes Problem, deswegen fahr ich den auch so ungern. Ich kanns mir einfach nicht gemütlich machen in der Kiste. Der kommt aber nachm Winter weg und wird gegen etwas "handlicheres" getauscht, vlt. in Richtung John Cooper Works oder so, mal gucken.


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Dämlich finde ich eher ein Auto spontan zu kaufen und sich hinterher aufzuregen, dass man für die verbastelte Karre noch für nen Haufen Geld Eintragungen und Gutachten machen lassen muss...


----------



## Noxxphox (3. November 2014)

haha leuts basst uff...
Erstes auto:
Opel C Corsa 75PS  
ja da stauntda ne xD
aber hey im schein steht 155max km/h, laufen tut er knapp 190km/h xD... laut navi... auf gerader strecke versteht sich


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2014)

Wahnsinn...


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2014)

Und wie ist so der Durchzug von der Kiste? 
Dürfte doch nen 1,4 R4 sein.


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Und wie ist so der Durchzug von der Kiste?
> Dürfte doch nen 1,4 R4 sein.


 
Wie ne Wanderdüne - fahre auch nen 1,4l R4 mit 75PS in nem Golf... Sooo viel leichter ist der C-Corsa auch wieder nicht, dass da das Wunder draus wird .


----------



## JaniZz (3. November 2014)

Mhhh interessant, erzählt mehr über dieses brachiale Gefährt


----------



## Birdy84 (3. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich manchmal bei meinen Freunden einsteige frage ich mich wie die so fahren können.. Lehne fast hinten auf der Sitzbank, zu den Pedalen 100m entfernt und das Lenkrad möglichst tief.. Und einer der so sitzt isn Kopf kleiner als ich, empfindet das aber als absolut angenehm.


So kenne ich das auch bei vielen Bekannten und Kollegen. Die müssen sich nach vorn lehnen um das Lenkrad auch oben noch anfassen zu können. Schnelles Ausweichmanöver in so einer Sitzposition, unmöglich!


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie ne Wanderdüne - fahre auch nen 1,4l R4 mit 75PS in nem Golf... Sooo viel leichter ist der C-Corsa auch wieder nicht, dass da das Wunder draus wird .



War von mir nur geschätzt, aber 1,2er wäre schwächer und 1,6er im Corsa ist ja schon ein Sportwagen 
Also der 1,6er im Golf 4 geht richtig gut ab, wenn er mal nen bisschen freigepustet  wird auf der Bahn


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2014)

Geht richtig gut ab? Ist das dein Ernst? 
Das ist genau so ein Rollatorersatz wie alles andere mit 100PS und viel Gewicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. November 2014)

Er meint doch für den Motor


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2014)

Der 1,6l FSI ist höchstens leiser als der 1,4er und auch der 2,0er - vielleicht kommts einem dann "souveräner" vor ... Aber WEIT entfernt von "fix unterwegs" (Da vielleicht den Jubi-1,8T oder mit Einschränkungen der 2,3er V5 - die VR6 sind schon wieder selbst zu schwer). Der 1,4er reicht aber auch um mitzuschwimmen - für die Stadt sowieso. Aber da ich oft lange Strecken fahre, schiele ich schon laaange Zeit auf was anderes...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geht richtig gut ab? Ist das dein Ernst?
> Das ist genau so ein Rollatorersatz wie alles andere mit 100PS und viel Gewicht.


+1 

Fehlt nur noch die starre Anhängerkupplung, Schmutzfänger und Rammschutzleisten an den Türen und fertig ist der Golf 4 1.6 Grandpa-edition.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. November 2014)

Die abnehmbaren sind aber bei öfterem, schwererem Hängerbetrieb auch totaler Mist


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Er meint doch für den Motor


 
Was möchtest du mir mit diesem Satz sagen? Das er für einen 1.6L Motor ohne Leistung und Drehmoment richtig gut abgeht? Ok das mag sein...


----------



## keinnick (3. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Die abnehmbaren sind aber bei öfterem, schwererem Hängerbetrieb auch totaler Mist


 
Schwerer Hängerbetrieb mit nem 100PS Golf? Ich weiß ja nicht was Du mit "schwer" meinst aber ein Boot möchte ich damit z. B. nicht ziehen.


----------



## Kusanar (3. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMV2P7_pIqg


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2014)

Mehr als nen 750er würde ich nicht mit ziehen wollen .


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2014)

Stell dich nicht an, der Motor ist doch super potent


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2014)

Seid ihr des Wahnsinns? 
Das ist doch kein FSI sondern der gute alte Vertreter mit 102Ps und Erfahrung im Growlen. 
Zugegeben, ChampagnerGold und 4Stufenautomatik sind nicht so sportlich, aber er kommt von älteren Leuten mit freundlichen Finanzvorstellungen...


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2014)

Ob jetzt 110PS (FSI) oder 102PS (erste Version des 1.6ers)... Das macht den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett und war nur eine These, warum man eventuell gefühlt mehr "Souveränität" fühlen könnte, auch wenn es nicht so ist. Das der FSI der leiseste aller G4-Motoren ist, liegt nun mal auf der Hand .

Aber 4-Stufenautomatik... Was säuft der denn so? Ich fahre meinen im Schnitt inzwischen mit rund 6l/100km...


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2014)

Also in der Stadt glaube so 12-13Liter, aber ist dann auch mehr 0-30-10-40-0-50-0-30-0-70, so als grobes Geschwindigkeitsprofil  
Autobahn mit 100-150km/h liegt er dann bei grob 10Liter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2014)

Ui, gut viel für so einen kleinen Motor 
Da brauche ich mir mit nem 335i ja keine Gedanken machen, da der sich mit 10l bei normaler Fahrweise begnügt


----------



## Captn (3. November 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Also in der Stadt glaube so 12-13Liter, aber ist dann auch mehr 0-30-10-40-0-50-0-30-0-70, so als grobes Geschwindigkeitsprofil
> Autobahn mit 100-150km/h liegt er dann bei grob 10Liter.


Was ist denn das für'n Schluckspecht?


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2014)

Wenn man mit 60 im 4. (2000rpm) über Land rollt wird der auch nicht so viel verbrauchen, aber Innenstadt+ineffizientes Fahten und er ist deutlich über 10Liter.


----------



## Captn (3. November 2014)

Wir verbrauchen mit nem 330PS Mazda 6 im Hardcorestadtverkehr gerade 14L


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2014)

Die 330Ps werdet ihr dann wohl auch nicht brauchen 
Die Kiste ist bisschen alt und säuft, aber wenn das jaulen ab 20kmh weg ist klingt er doch recht geil (im Vergleich zu anderen Autos der Klasse) und fährt sich immerhin spritziger als der Passat 1,9Tdi Automatik 

E: Apropos Verbrauch.  Kann es sein, dass der Boardcomputer/ein Sensor spinnt, sodass er zu viel anzeigt?


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2014)

Ich fahre meine 23 Jahre alte Kiste mit maximal 10L im Stadtverkehr und das bei 160PS und 2L.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. November 2014)

Ja also mit 2 Liter sollte man nicht über die 10l kommen, unser 1,6er Focus braucht so 6,5-7 Liter wenn meine Frau fährt.
bei mir gut und gerne ein Liter mehr. Aber ich konnt meine alte kiste (2000er 2liter) Kombi in der Stadt locker mit 9 liter bewegen


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. November 2014)

Also mit dem 2.0 TSI mit 200 PS im Beetle komme ich in der Münchner Innenstadt nicht unter 11 Liter. Bei normaler Fahrweise und Stop&Go (DSG)
Über Land kann man schon so 7,3 Liter schaffen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. November 2014)

Mein 207er steht wieder Zuhause, die Kraftstoffpumpe war Schuld.  Habe wegen einer Zusatzgarantie 100% der Arbeitskosten und 60% der Materialkosten gedeckt bekommen.  

Und zum Verbrauch: Innenstadt: 8-9l  
Landstraße: 6,5l 

1,6L - 150PS - 1200kg


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2014)

Mit Turbo drauf und entsprechend mehr Leistung ist ja dann doch etwas anders. 


> E: Apropos Verbrauch. Kann es sein, dass der Boardcomputer/ein Sensor spinnt, sodass er zu viel anzeigt?


Sein kann das schon, aber das lässt sich mit einem Blick auf den Kilometerzähler nach dem letzten Tanken und vor dem nächsten Tanke ja recht leicht überprüfen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> E: Apropos Verbrauch.  Kann es sein, dass der Boardcomputer/ein Sensor spinnt, sodass er zu viel anzeigt?


 Nein kann nicht. Es gibt keinen Durchflussensor. Der Verbrauch wird über die Einspritzzeit berechnet. Genauer ist nur das wiegen des Benzins mit einer geeichten Waage. Was die Zapfsäule anzeigt, ist ein Schätzwert. An der Seite von jeder Zapfsäule kann man sehen wieviel die falsch geht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein kann nicht. Es gibt keinen Durchflussensor. Der Verbrauch wird über die Einspritzzeit berechnet. Genauer ist nur das wiegen des Benzins mit einer geeichten Waage. Was die Zapfsäule anzeigt, ist ein Schätzwert. An der Seite von jeder Zapfsäule kann man sehen wieviel die falsch geht.


 
Um eine hohe Genauigkeit zu erzielen, sollte man das auch, wenn möglich, über viele Tankfüllungen machen 
Bei mir sieht das Ganze z.B: so aus: http://www.spritmonitor.de/de/detailansicht/519932.html


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2014)

Trotzdem nimmst du den Schätzwert der Zapfsäule. Genau ist was anderes.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2014)

Die Bordcomputer spinnen gerne mal. Mein aktueller Bock schönt die Verbrauchswerte um 0,3l, mein letzter hat sich dagegen um einen ähnlichen Wert zu seinen Ungunsten vertan.
Die Zapfsäulen sind da sicher net schuld, die entscheiden ja nicht je nach Auto wie weit und in welche Richtung sie abweichen. Im Gegenteil, die müssen ja innerhalb der geltenden Norm bleiben, werden regelmäßig geprüft und geeicht und dürfen nie zu viel anzeigen - das wäre ja eine willkommene Möglichkeit für ne Zusatzeinnahme des Tankwarts.
Ich denke eher, dass die Bordcomputer aus irgendwelchen - mir so nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen - absichtlich falsch gehen. Das würde sich auch damit decken, dass der Momentanverbrauch im Steuergerät vom Bordcomputerwert abweicht...

Edit sagt, dass die zulässige Abweichung +/- 0,5% beträgt, das ist schon recht genau und beim Verbrauch praktisch nicht aufzulösen - ein Schätzwert ist anders


----------



## ebastler (3. November 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Also in der Stadt glaube so 12-13Liter, aber ist dann auch mehr 0-30-10-40-0-50-0-30-0-70, so als grobes Geschwindigkeitsprofil
> Autobahn mit 100-150km/h liegt er dann bei grob 10Liter.


Wut, unser 2007er Defender mit Ford TD4 Motor braucht so weit ich weiß seit dem Chippen bei normalem Fahren an die 10l außerorts... Und der ist in etwa so aerodynamisch wie ne Betonwand, und hat fette Stollenreifen + Permanentallrad.

Vor dem Chippen hatte er 20-25PS weniger und ca. 1l mehr gefressen


----------



## Brez$$z (3. November 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Also mit dem 2.0 TSI mit 200 PS im Beetle komme ich in der Münchner Innenstadt nicht unter 11 Liter. Bei normaler Fahrweise und Stop&Go (DSG)
> Über Land kann man schon so 7,3 Liter schaffen.


 
das find ich schon recht viel, dachte die TSi's brauchen weniger. da Schätze ich mein 2,5 Liter mit 310 Ps, brauche 11-12 Liter


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Bordcomputer spinnen gerne mal. Mein aktueller Bock schönt die Verbrauchswerte um 0,3l, mein letzter hat sich dagegen um einen ähnlichen Wert zu seinen Ungunsten vertan.
> Die Zapfsäulen sind da sicher net schuld, die entscheiden ja nicht je nach Auto wie weit und in welche Richtung sie abweichen. Im Gegenteil, die müssen ja innerhalb der geltenden Norm bleiben, werden regelmäßig geprüft und geeicht und dürfen nie zu viel anzeigen - das wäre ja eine willkommene Möglichkeit für ne Zusatzeinnahme des Tankwarts.
> Ich denke eher, dass die Bordcomputer aus irgendwelchen - mir so nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen - absichtlich falsch gehen. Das würde sich auch damit decken, dass der Momentanverbrauch im Steuergerät vom Bordcomputerwert abweicht...
> 
> Edit sagt, dass die zulässige Abweichung +/- 0,5% beträgt, das ist schon recht genau und beim Verbrauch praktisch nicht aufzulösen - ein Schätzwert ist anders


 Und du glaubst das jede Tankstelle beheizte/gekühlte Tanks hat um den Sprit immer bei 20°C zu halten? Wichtig ist ja nicht die Menge, die man in den Tank bekommt, sondern das Gewicht. Deswegen wird in jeder Motorsoftware auch die Einspritzmenge in Gramm oder Milligramm angegeben. Grade bei Diesel ist das ist großer Unterschied ob die Suppe jetzt 30°C oder nur 5°C hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und du glaubst das jede Tankstelle beheizte/gekühlte Tanks hat um den Sprit immer bei 20°C zu halten?



Nein, weil das ja unsinnig wäre. In den Erdtanks sind Temperaturen bis rund 15° C üblich (so wie das Erdreich halt ist - wärmer ists da praktisch nie). Zudem ist mit ca. 0,1%/K die Abweichung bei ein paar Grad hin oder her nicht wirklich dramatisch

30°C warmen Sprit wirst du eher nirgends in D erhalten. Den musst du dann selber warm machen!

Zu aller Verwirrung gibts dann auch noch temperaturkompensierende Zapfsäulen, die dann auch als solche gekennzeichnet werden müssen und eben die Abweichung berücksichtigen.


----------



## watercooled (3. November 2014)

Mein BC zeigt auch ziemlichen Rotz an. Da muss schon mal Ostern auf Weihnachten fallen das der mal was anderes als 9,0 anzeigt 
Errechnet liege ich aber bei ziemlich zügiger Fahrweise bei 10,5 Liter auf 100km (1090kG, 1,6er)


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2014)

Bei mir ist BC-Verbrauch=Realverbrauch=Normverbrauch. Schon komisch dass eine Firma die so was baut pleite geht  .


----------



## -sori- (3. November 2014)

Was fährst du denn?


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2014)

Immer noch Volvo C70I als Cabrio. An mancher Stelle vielleicht ein bisschen overengineered(die Innere Box vom Handschuhfach wird z.B. neben dem schon ausreichenden Metall-Clips noch von ca. 8 Torx-Schrauben gehalten) aber das macht ihn im Alter recht genügsam bei den Reparaturen.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist BC-Verbrauch=Realverbrauch=Normverbrauch. Schon komisch dass eine Firma die so was baut pleite geht  .


 
BC und realverbrauch ist bei mir auch Identisch, und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Volvo motoren können halt was


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2014)

Ich hab kein BC... wenigstens kann er dann auch nix falsches Anzeigen. 
Aber der Spritverbrauch interessiert mich auch nicht (mehr) sonderlich. Hab auch eine ganze Zeit immer auf den Spritverbrauch geachtet, bin immer unter 4000U/Min geblieben und auf der AB selten schneller als 140km/h gefahren. Mittlerweile schalte ich wieder wenn ich Lust habe und meine Reisegeschwindigkeit liegt zwischen 120km/h und 180km/h je nach Laune. Und was hab ich am Ende dadurch verloren? Ziemlich genau 1L aber wieder etwas mehr Freude am Fahren. Wobei ich ganz ehrlich zugeben muss, mittlerweile stinkt mir die etwas untermotorisierte Karre auch. Hätte gerne mehr Leistung... aber ab nächstes Jahr gibt es dann endlich auf die Fresse wenn ich Vollgas gebe.


----------



## Olstyle (3. November 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Volvo motoren können halt was


Der 5-Ender und seine 4/6-Zylindrischen Brüder sind tatsächlich eine Auftragsarbeit von Porsche. Damit hatte man im Grunde auch schon den skalierbaren "Einheitsmotor" den BMW jetzt so feiert.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein kann nicht. Es gibt keinen Durchflussensor. Der Verbrauch wird über die Einspritzzeit berechnet. Genauer ist nur das wiegen des Benzins mit einer geeichten Waage. Was die Zapfsäule anzeigt, ist ein Schätzwert. An der Seite von jeder Zapfsäule kann man sehen wieviel die falsch geht.



Auf der Autobahn bei 120 war der Verbrauch (vom Passat!) im BC mit 8-9Litern angegeben, wobei 6 eher typisch sind. Der Verbrauch hat sich also nicht verändert, aber die Anzeige spinnt/hat rumgesponnen. 
Solange deshalb aber nicht in 100km die gesamte Elektronik versagt ist das nicht schlimm.


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2014)

Also mein Bordcomputer stimmt relativ genau. Habe ich in der Werkstatt allerdings auch auf den Wert ausm Steuergerät anpassen lassen. Geht bei VW recht schnell (Codiergerät ran, 1-2 Minuten und durch war das Ding).


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2014)

bei mir ist die Abweichung maximal 0,2l- könnte aber auch aber mein Fehler beim nachtanken sein und der BC stimmt genau


----------



## watercooled (6. November 2014)

Pusten wir mal den Staub weg.

Hab vorhin Osram Nightbreaker eingebaut, leck ist das ein Unterschied.
Ist ja fast schon fahrlässig von Citrööön da solche funzeln einzubauen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2014)

Das stimmt.
Hab beim 1er auch die NightBreaker Unlimited drin. 
Ist schon ein sehr großer Unterschied, vorallem von der Helligkeit und Ausleuchtung zu den Seiten.


----------



## Lee (6. November 2014)

Kann man ohne weiteres die Leuchten selbst tauschen, oder müssen die danach irgendwie neu eingestellt werden? Mich würde ein besseres Abblendlicht schon sehr reizen, gerade jetz im Winter und weil ich ohnehin fast nur Nachts fahre...

Und weil ihr grad dabei seit: Gibts noch was besseres als die Nightbreaker oder kann man die bedenkenlos kaufen?^^


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2014)

Wenn du nicht allzu grobmotorisch veranlagt bist, sollte die Einstellung hinterher noch stimmen. Ansonsten machts die Werkstatt deines Vertrauens für nen 5er inner Kaffeekasse. Sollte man vorm Winter eh mal machen lassen. Ist traurig, wie viele einem mit falsch eingestellten Scheinwerfern entgegen kommen.

Habe bei mir auch die Nightbreaker Unlimited in Abblend- und Fernlicht drin. Ist ein riesiger Unterschied zu den VW-Funzeln .


----------



## ebastler (7. November 2014)

So, seit heute hab ich auch enelich den Schein


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> So, seit heute hab ich auch enelich den Schein


 
Gratuliere!


----------



## keinnick (7. November 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Und weil ihr grad dabei seit: Gibts noch was besseres als die Nightbreaker oder kann man die bedenkenlos kaufen?^^



Ja, Xenon. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen.  

Im Ernst: Die Nightbreaker sind ganz ok. Hab die ins Auto meiner Freundin auch rein gebastelt und die machen schon nen Unterschied zu den normalen Funzeln. Irgendwie halten die allerdings nicht all zu lange. Alle 6-9 Monate geht eine kaputt, dabei fährt sie gar nicht viel bzw. selten im dunkeln.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wie lang meine halten.


----------



## Preisi (7. November 2014)

Ihr und euer Xenon. Mir würde ja schon adaptives Kurvenlicht reichen


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. November 2014)

Habe im Polo, sowie im Fiat 500 immer noch die Nightbraker der ersten Generation drin. Das dürfte schon rund 3-4 Jahre her sein. 
Die wollen irgendwie nicht kaputt gehen, wobei die Glühwendel nicht mehr so neu aussieht.

Naja auf jeden Fall letztens mit nem M4 unterwegs gewesen und der hat  LED Abblendlicht serienmäßig. 
Das leuchtet zwar nicht weiter als normales Xenon, aber da wo es hin leuchtet ist es richtig richtig hell - rein subjektiv wäre mir LED Abblendlicht lieber als Xenon.


----------



## Brez$$z (7. November 2014)

In meim alten Mondeo sind mir städnig die Birnen verreckt, egal welche marke/sorte. Hab mir dann nen Spannungsspitzenkiller eingebaut 
und hatte seitdem keine einzige defekte Birne mehr.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. November 2014)

Golf4 is doch allgemein nen Birnenkiller. Hoffe ich bereu es nicht meiner Madame die teuren Philips extreme gekauft zu haben


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2014)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Golf4 is doch allgemein nen Birnenkiller. Hoffe ich bereu es nicht meiner Madame die teuren Philips extreme gekauft zu haben


 
Aber nur im Fernlicht . Länger als 10 Minuten (totenleere A20 nachts - da geht das) und du kannst drauf wetten, dass die aufgeben. Ansonsten habe ich automatische Fahrlichtschaltung (Abblendlicht ist immer an, Tagfahrlicht für Arme quasi) und die Nightbreaker Unlimited halten so im Schnitt nen 3/4 Jahr. Ist in Ordnung für 40k km pa.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2014)

Meiner macht eigentlich keine Lampen kaputt da er das Licht erst 1 Sec nach Motorstart anmacht.


----------



## aloha84 (7. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meiner macht eigentlich keine Lampen kaputt da er das Licht erst 1 Sec nach Motorstart anmacht.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass Lampen immer nur beim Motorstart kaputt gehen.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2014)

Aber zumindest ein häufiger Grund da da die Spannung stark absackt und beim einsetzen der Lima eine Spannungsspitze auftreten kann.


----------



## Joselman (7. November 2014)

Bi Xenon + LED hält jetzt seit über 8 Jahren ohne zicken.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. November 2014)

Bei meinen klein Citroen brauch ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen, da weiss ich nicht mal mehr welche Birnen ich wann eingebaut habe, das schon paar Jahre her. Gut der läuft auch nur 5000km im Jahr, was wiederum aber den Batterieverschleiss fördert


----------



## Lee (7. November 2014)

Da man bei meinem Fahrzeug dummerweise immer die Frontschürze abbauen muss um an das Abblendlicht zu kommen entfallen die Pläne jetzt erst einmal, so schade es ist. Zum einen weil ich keine Zeit für so ne Aktion habe, zum anderen weil ich nicht bei der doch recht begrenzten Lebensdauer der Nightbreaker irgendwann ohne Licht auf der Landstraße stehen will und die nicht schnell wechseln kann...

Immer sehr ärgerlich, dass so elementare Dinge an nem Auto so viel Aufwand erfordern. Dabei ist mein Motorraum eh so unglaublich leer und übersichtlich, weil in dem Kahn ja nix drinsteckt.


----------



## fatlace (7. November 2014)

Sicher das man es nicht durchs radhaus vorne machen kann?
So gehts bei mir.
Hab dort die ostam cool blue intense reingemacht, sehr schönes etwas bläuliches licht
Und ein auto ohne xenon würde ich mir persönlich nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. November 2014)

Offiziell soll man es bei meinem auch von unten machen. Geht aber auch mit nen bisschen verbogenen Fingern auf die herkömmliche Weise . Aber Schürze abbauen ist mal "hart" .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Bi Xenon + LED hält jetzt seit über 8 Jahren ohne zicken.


 
Xenon Abblendlicht + Halogen Fernlicht im Z4 seit knapp über 11 Jahren noch heile.
Hat ja aber auch erst ~34k km drauf


----------



## dsdenni (7. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Xenon Abblendlicht + Halogen Fernlicht im Z4 seit knapp über 11 Jahren noch heile.
> Hat ja aber auch erst ~34k km drauf



Also eher weniger Betriebsstunden auf den Lampen


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber zumindest ein häufiger Grund da da die Spannung stark absackt und beim einsetzen der Lima eine Spannungsspitze auftreten kann.


 Ich glaube die Spannungsspitze der Lima schadet den Glühlampen im Fahrzeug am wenigsten von allen Bauteilen. Glühlampen gehen fast nur beim Einschalten kaputt, weil es ein PTC ist. Der Einschaltstrom einer H7 55W kann schonmal 50-80A betragen.




fatlace schrieb:


> Und ein auto ohne xenon würde ich mir persönlich nicht mehr kaufen.


 +1
Mein nächster hat auch min. Xenon oder LED. Ein Auto ohne das kommt nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2014)

Moderne H7 haben aber doch so extrem dünne Drähte. Mein Meister meinte das die auf Spannungsschwankungen im Vergleich zu älteren deutlich empfindlicher reagieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

Dann mess mal mit nem Scope die Stromaufnahme in den ersten 100 Milisekunden.  Ne H7 kannst du locker über längere Zeit mit 15-16 Volt betreiben. Spannungsspitzen machen den Lampen nichts. Bei über 15 Volt sollte man nur nicht all zu viel Lebensdauer erwarten, wenn so viel Saft dauerhaft anliegt.


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2014)

Da lob ich mir meinen Volvo beim Birnentausch.
Motorhaube auf, einen Stift von oben rausziehen, den ganzen Scheinwerfer rausnehmen, Stecker abziehen.
In ruhe Leuchtmittel wechseln und Scheinwerfer reinigen, Stecker ran, Scheinwerfer sanft reindruecken, Stift rein, Haube zu.
Ohne verkrampfte Finger oder unsinniges Gefrickel.
Kenn das leider auch sehr viel anders.


----------



## Beam39 (7. November 2014)

LED-Leuchten sind wirklich klasse, besonders im Dunkeln auf der Autobahn. Der S6 mit dem ich unterwegs war hatte auch die LED' s drin und das ist schon sehr angenehm, besonders die Ausleuchtung der Schilder ist echt super, als würde man mit Fernlicht draufleuchten.


----------



## Lee (7. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Offiziell soll man es bei meinem auch von unten machen. Geht aber auch mit nen bisschen verbogenen Fingern auf die herkömmliche Weise . Aber Schürze abbauen ist mal "hart" .



Man sollte sich nicht zu sehr auf die Anleitung verlassen. Nachdem du was von gebogenen Fingern geschrieben hast hab ichs nochmal probiert und auch wenn ich gefühlt absolut keinen Platz zum Arbeiten hatte hab ichs irgendwie hinbekommen die Lampe auszubauen. Die neuen sind jetzt bestellt, bin gespannt


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> LED-Leuchten sind wirklich klasse, besonders im  Dunkeln auf der Autobahn. Der S6 mit dem ich unterwegs war hatte auch  die LED' s drin und das ist schon sehr angenehm, besonders die  Ausleuchtung der Schilder ist echt super, als würde man mit Fernlicht  draufleuchten.


 Und man kann permanent mit Fernlicht fahren und der Gegenverkehr wird ausgespart. Das ist auf der Landstraße sehr geil. 




...bei uns bei Daimler tauschen wir Glühlampen kostenlos, wenn die Leuchtmittel bei uns gekauft werden. ...auch für Autos ohne Stern  ...natürlich nur wenn nicht das halbe Auto zerlegt werden muss


----------



## Brez$$z (7. November 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir meinen Volvo beim Birnentausch.
> Motorhaube auf, einen Stift von oben rausziehen, den ganzen Scheinwerfer rausnehmen, Stecker abziehen.
> In ruhe Leuchtmittel wechseln und Scheinwerfer reinigen, Stecker ran, Scheinwerfer sanft reindruecken, Stift rein, Haube zu.
> Ohne verkrampfte Finger oder unsinniges Gefrickel.
> Kenn das leider auch sehr viel anders.


 
Same @ Ford  könnten sich so manche was abschauen


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

Lieber nicht!  Sollen am besten gleich alle auf LED übergehen und schon hat es sich mit dem verdammten Birnen tauschen erledigt.


----------



## Brez$$z (7. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lieber nicht!  Sollen am besten gleich alle auf LED übergehen und schon hat es sich mit dem verdammten Birnen tauschen erledigt.


 
Jup, am besten voll vergossen. Das wenn 1 oder 2 Leds im Arsch sind, s**** aussieht und neu 250€ kostet


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Jup, am besten voll vergossen. Das wenn 1 oder 2 Leds im Arsch sind, s**** aussieht und neu 250€ kostet


 Wirst sehen, wenn uns die Industrie weismacht, das normale Leuchtmittel total umweltunvertraeglich sind und es nur mehr vergossene LED-Scheinwerfer gibt.

Gluehbirne 2.0


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir meinen Volvo beim Birnentausch.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Nur doof dass meiner gerade wieder der Meinung ist eine Birne sei hin obwohl alles funktioniert(ja ich hab sogar alle Nebler etc. geprüft) -_-.


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Nur doof dass meiner gerade wieder der Meinung ist eine Birne sei hin obwohl alles funktioniert(ja ich hab sogar alle Nebler etc. geprüft) -_-.


 
Hoffentlich hat nicht ein Kabel einen Murks oder irgendein Kontakt, den man nur mit viel Aufwand findet.
Drueck dir die Daumen das es etwas sehr simples ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Jup, am besten voll vergossen. Das wenn 1 oder 2 Leds im Arsch sind, s**** aussieht und neu 250€ kostet


 Bei Daimler haben wir schon seit ~3 Jahren voll LED Scheinwerfer und da ist noch keiner kaputt gegangen. Die E-Klasse gibt es nicht mehr ohne LED Scheinwerfer und die Taxis haben mit den ersten Scheinwerfern schon fast 300tkm auf de Uhr. Neu kosten solche Scheinwerfer übrigens 800-2000€. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Nur doof dass meiner  gerade wieder der Meinung ist eine Birne sei hin obwohl alles  funktioniert(ja ich hab sogar alle Nebler etc. geprüft) -_-.


 Übergangswiderstand oder Kabelbruch irgendwo. Eine deiner Lampen leuchtet nicht mit voller Helligkeit.


----------



## Brez$$z (7. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Daimler haben wir schon seit ~3 Jahren voll LED Scheinwerfer und da ist noch keiner kaputt gegangen. Die E-Klasse gibt es nicht mehr ohne LED Scheinwerfer und die Taxis haben mit den ersten Scheinwerfern schon fast 300tkm auf de Uhr. Neu kosten solche Scheinwerfer übrigens 800-2000€.


 
nicht jeder fährt Daimler, nicht jeder verbaut die Qualität die man sich gerne wünscht


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

LEDs gibt es von Cree, Osram, Luminus, Philips und vielleicht noch 2-3 großen. Die Autofirmen stellen ja keine eigenen LEDs her. Von den Herstellern der LEDs gibt es vorgaben wie die LEDs zu verbauen sind. (Kühlung, Stromstärke, Löttemperatur, usw...) Wenn das eingehalten wird, überlebt die LED ganz locker das Autoleben. Man muss eine LED wirklich schon falsch behandeln, damit sie ausfällt. Bei Rückleuchten sieht man es zwischendurch mal das welche ausfallen, das ist zu 95% aber wegen kalten Lötstellen.


----------



## Verminaard (7. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Rückleuchten sieht man es zwischendurch mal das welche ausfallen, das ist zu 95% aber wegen kalten Lötstellen.


 Dann ist es ein Produktionsfehler.
Wer kommt bei einem Defekt dafuer auf?
Der Hersteller? Der Fahrzeughersteller? Oder doch wieder der Endkunde?


----------



## Zappaesk (7. November 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> nicht jeder fährt Daimler, nicht jeder verbaut die Qualität die man sich gerne wünscht


 
Als ob Daimler generell bessere Komponenten einbauen würde als andere Hersteller... Das mag jetzt in dem Fall so sein, aber dafür sind andere Teile liedrig. Unterm Strich gibt sich das alles nicht viel. Ich habe wirklich schon viele Komponenten diverser Hersteller in der Hand gehabt - aus der Qualität dieser Teile auf den Hersteller zu schließen ist schlicht unmöglich!

Im Prinzip verbauen alle mehr oder weniger das selbe - nicht zuletzt weil eben alle bei den gleichen Zulieferern einkaufen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur doof dass meiner gerade wieder der Meinung ist eine Birne sei hin obwohl alles funktioniert(ja ich hab sogar alle Nebler etc. geprüft) -_-.


 Mal nach der kennzeichenbeleuchtung geschaut? Da sollten bestimmt auch bei deinem auto 2 birnen leuchten.
Solche anzeigen find ich irgendwie blöd. Die zeigen einem zwar an das was nicht i.o. ist, aber suchen soll man noch selbst...


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Rückleuchten sieht man es zwischendurch  mal das welche ausfallen, das ist zu 95% aber wegen kalten  Lötstellen.


 Das warum ist aber ziemlich wurst, wenn man nicht ran kommt, weil  irgend so ein depp meinte das er das rückleuchten-gehäuse unbedingt aus  einem stück plaste feilen muß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das warum ist aber ziemlich wurst, wenn man nicht ran kommt, weil  irgend so ein depp meinte das er das rückleuchten-gehäuse unbedingt aus  einem stück plaste feilen muß.


 Das liegt nicht am Hersteller, sondern am Gesetzgeber. Der schreibt vor das LED Leuchtmittel so zu bauen sind, dass man sie nicht reparieren kann.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann ist es ein Produktionsfehler.
> Wer kommt bei einem Defekt dafuer auf?
> Der Hersteller? Der Fahrzeughersteller? Oder doch wieder der Endkunde?


 Bei älteren Autos auf jeden Fall der Endkunde.  Wenn ich bedenke wie  viele nicht LED Rückleuchten ich schon getauscht habe, weil die  Fassungen oder die Leiterplatten weggebrannt sind, dagegen sind die LED  Dinger quasi unkaputtbar. Und ein Auto ist nunmal nicht dazu gedacht 30  Jahre ohne Werkstattaufenthalt zu laufen. Besser alle 10 Jahre ne  kaputte LED Rückleuchte als ständig mit kaputten Glühlampen rumzufahren.

Es  fahren ja immer noch genug Autos rum, die quasi kein Licht mehr haben.  Hinten geht vielleicht noch ein Rücklicht. Das Abbendlicht steht auf 5  Meter Reichweite, Blinker gehen schon lange nicht mehr... Sowas wird es  mit LED Scheinwerfern/Rückleuchten nicht mehr so oft geben. Da kann  innerhalb von 2 Jahren nicht alles mögliche ausfallen. Selbst wenn man  sein Auto von einem zum nächsten Tüv Termin richtig durchrockt, ist die  Lichtanlage wenigstens noch intakt.


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2014)

Bestes Beispiel: Kirmes Beleuchtung von VW.


----------



## STSLeon (8. November 2014)

Die VW Beleuchtung ist das letzte. Hab neulich noch einen Kollegen zuhause abgesetzt und bin dann mit dem Mietwagen weiter zur Firma. Landstraße, Dunkelheit und Regen und dazu die Funzel aus dem Golf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2014)

Bei Dunkelheit und Regen sieht man mit den meisten Scheinwerfern nicht viel. Zumindest erheblich weniger als bei trockener Straße.
Bei Xenon ist der Unterschied noch krasser, da das Licht bläulicher ist.


----------



## watercooled (8. November 2014)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Die VW Beleuchtung ist das letzte. Hab neulich noch einen Kollegen zuhause abgesetzt und bin dann mit dem Mietwagen weiter zur Firma. Landstraße, Dunkelheit und Regen und dazu die Funzel aus dem Golf.


Das meinte ich nicht. Ich meine diese Kirmesringe auf der Heckklappe wie sie beim Golf 5 und Passat B6 vorkommt.
Da gehen immer segmentweise die Platinen der LEDs kaputt. Sieht dann ziemlich lustig aus.


----------



## norse (8. November 2014)

Bah LED leuChten hasse ich am auto ... Vorallem wenn man nachts hinter einem audi steht! Wenn der dauerhaft auf der Bremse steht wirst du regelrcht blind so hell sind die dinger


----------



## Fexzz (8. November 2014)

Okay, ich hoffe hier kann jemand vielleicht mal grob Input zu meinem Problem geben.

Ich fahr nen BMW E36 316i Automatik. Donnerstag aufm Heimweg bin ich ganz normal nach Hause gefahren, war alles gut. Stand dann an ner roten Ampel für knapp 30 Sekunden, wollte wieder losfahren -> Auto bewegt sich nicht mehr. Motor läuft, keine Warnanzeigen, Drehzahl geht beim Druck aufs Gaspedal auch hoch, aber Auto bewegt sich nicht. Auf R geschaltet um zu gucken, was passiert, gleiches Thema. Einmal vorsichtig alles durchgeschaltet, dann am Ende auf P geschaltet und dann war ein ziemlich hohes, langezogenes Quietschen zu hören.

So weit so gut, ausgestiegen, Auto an den Straßenrand geschoben. Dann mit 'nem Kumpel eben zu mir nach Hause abgeschleppt (~1.5km) und beim Abschleppen hörte sich es in meine Auto an als würde irgendwas über den Boden schleifen und in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen eine Art poltern war zu hören.

Konnte nun bisher noch nicht mit dem Auto in die Werkstatt, aber könntet ihr euch vorstellen dass das irgendwas anderes außer ein kaputtes Getriebe ist? Vielleicht irgendwie zu wenig Getriebeöl? Hab nun nicht speziell gesehen dass mal was geleckt hat aber beim Hin und Herschalten im Auto hört sich das ganze halt so an als würde im Getriebe schon noch was schalten.

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Bah LED leuChten hasse ich am auto ... Vorallem wenn man nachts hinter einem audi steht! Wenn der dauerhaft auf der Bremse steht wirst du regelrcht blind so hell sind die dinger


 Rotes Licht reduziert die Nachtsichtfähigkeit nicht. Selbst wenn jemand dich mit einer roten Taschenlampe blendet und du danach im wieder dunkeln stehst kannst du immer noch genauso gut sehen. Ist nichts weiter als eine Empfindungssache.



Fexzz schrieb:


> Okay, ich hoffe hier kann jemand vielleicht mal grob Input zu meinem Problem geben.
> 
> Ich  fahr nen BMW E36 316i Automatik. Donnerstag aufm Heimweg bin ich  ganz  normal nach Hause gefahren, war alles gut. Stand dann an ner roten  Ampel  für knapp 30 Sekunden, wollte wieder losfahren -> Auto bewegt  sich  nicht mehr. Motor läuft, keine Warnanzeigen, Drehzahl geht beim  Druck  aufs Gaspedal auch hoch, aber Auto bewegt sich nicht. Auf R  geschaltet  um zu gucken, was passiert, gleiches Thema. Einmal  vorsichtig alles  durchgeschaltet, dann am Ende auf P geschaltet und  dann war ein ziemlich  hohes, langezogenes Quietschen zu hören.
> 
> ...


 Achswelle abgerissen.


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Rotes Licht reduziert die Nachtsichtfähigkeit nicht. Selbst wenn jemand dich mit einer roten Taschenlampe blendet und du danach im wieder dunkeln stehst kannst du immer noch genauso gut sehen. Ist nichts weiter als eine Empfindungssache.
> 
> Achswelle abgerissen.



Deswegen ist bei BMW das Tacho orange/rot damit die Augen sich nicht umgewöhnen bei ner Nachtfahrt.


----------



## Fexzz (8. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Achswelle abgerissen.



Ah shit, hab vergessen zu erwähnen: Es ist nicht wirklich was über'm Boden geschliffen. Hab als ich dann wieder zuhause war unters Auto geguckt und war alles i.O. Hörte sich halt nur so an mit diesem Poltern.

Achswelle gerissen würde ansonsten was bedeuten? Lässt sich sowas beheben? Oder eher wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden? Kann es sonst sein dass vielleicht einfach das Getriebeöl "auf" ist? Der Wagen hat halt 
schon 250k km runter


----------



## nfsgame (8. November 2014)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man nen E36 316er fast schon im Ü-Ei bekommt ist so ziemlich alles nen wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden . Vielleicht hat der Wandler aufgegeben (weiß jetzt nicht, welches Prinzip bei deiner Automatik hintersteckt). Würde vielleicht auch das Quietschen erklären. Und das Getriebeöl ist nicht so einfach "auf" - das sieht man wenn man unters Auto guckt .


----------



## Beam39 (8. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Deswegen ist bei BMW das Tacho orange/rot damit die Augen sich nicht umgewöhnen bei ner Nachtfahrt.


 
Naja, WAR passt wohl eher mittlerweile


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, WAR passt wohl eher mittlerweile


 
Nunja, das stimmt aber selbst wenn man sich jetzt einen BMW bestellt kann man das glaub ich noch bekommen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Nunja, das stimmt aber selbst wenn man sich jetzt einen BMW bestellt kann man das glaub ich noch bekommen.


 
Beim M4 war der Tacho weiß, wobei ich nicht weis, ob man den nicht sogar umstellen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ah shit, hab vergessen zu erwähnen: Es ist nicht wirklich was über'm Boden geschliffen. Hab als ich dann wieder zuhause war unters Auto geguckt und war alles i.O. Hörte sich halt nur so an mit diesem Poltern.
> 
> Achswelle gerissen würde ansonsten was bedeuten? Lässt sich sowas beheben? Oder eher wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden? Kann es sonst sein dass vielleicht einfach das Getriebeöl "auf" ist? Der Wagen hat halt
> schon 250k km runter


 Wenn die Achswelle abreist muss die nicht zwangsläufig auf dem Boden schleifen. Das Getriebeöl ist bestens, außer da war ne Monster Pfütze unter deinem Auto. Wenn ein bischen fehlt fängt das Getriebe erstmal an zu rucken. Wenn eine Leitung zum Kühler platzt oder die Ölwanne drunterwegfällt oder was auch immer sind die 5-10 Liter Öl sofort runter.

Klar kann man sowas beheben. Der Preis richtet sich nach dem Aufwand.

Kannst auch ganz leicht testen ob ne Achswelle abgerissen ist. Getriebe in P. Mit dem Wagenheber 1 Hinterrad anheben und versuchen zu drehen. Rad dreht sich -> eine Welle ist ab. Rad dreht sich nicht -> alles noch dran. Dann druntergucken was sich alles dreht um festzustellen welche Seite ab ist.

Ich schließe jetzt mal ne gerissene Kardanwelle einfach aus, weil das normalerweise beim Gasgeben dann mächtig rumpelt und Schrott gibt. Wäre aber eventuell auch möglich.


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Beim M4 war der Tacho weiß, wobei ich nicht weis, ob man den nicht sogar umstellen kann.



Das stimmt, ich meinte die 1er und 3er mit analogem Tacho


----------



## tsd560ti (8. November 2014)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Beim M4 war der Tacho weiß, wobei ich nicht weis, ob man den nicht sogar umstellen kann.



Und ich glaub, die Hingergrundbeleuchtung hat auch mehr Reichweite, als die H4/1 Frontkerzen in unserer Dschunke


----------



## Beam39 (9. November 2014)

Ich wollt gestern noch schreiben meine Xenon-Birnen halten sich auch nach 12 Jahren und 280tkm gut und vorhin merk ich dass die linke Birne anfängt rötlich zu leuchten  Naja is ja Wurst, 12 Jahre ist ne gute Zeit, besonders bei der KM-Zahl


----------



## crae (9. November 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich Erfahrungen mit Exoten? Ein guter Kumpel von mir hat bei einem Händler ein Hyundai Coupe (16tkm, 143PS, BJ 2k10, HU+Tüv neu usw.) und ein Hyundai i30 (35tkm, 99PS, BJ2k13) gesehen. Beide haben Garantie vom Händler. Allerdings hab ich gehört das bei den Koreanern und auch Japanern die Ersatzteile recht teuer sind, da selten und von weit her. Das treibt natürlich Reperaturkosten und Kosten die durch Verschleiß entstehen in die Höhe....wodurch der realtiv niedrige Anschaffungspreis der beidne Wagen von ca 11k nicht mehr so günstig wäre.

Hat da jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. November 2014)

Also bei den beiden Fahrzeugen glaube ich nicht dass die Ersatzteile so außerordentlich teuer sind. 
Besonders weil sie häufig vorkommen und hier in DE ja auch verkauft werden. 
Deshalb verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht das Wort 'Exoten'.

Fahrzeuge die man sich importiert und die nur z.b in Japan an den Verkauf gingen, für die sind Ersatzteile/Zubehör teuer. Weil diese meist aus Fernost verschifft werden müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2014)

Hyundais  sind keine Exoten, also macht die Frage auch keinen Sinn. Dagegen ist mein Volvo ja schon ein Ultra-Exot.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

Ein Lancia ist ein Exot in Deutschland.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2014)

Das stimmt. Wäre aber bei allem was nicht der Optik dient auch irrelevant weil der Rest Fiat-Gleichteile sind.
EDIT:
Spaßeshalber kannst du ja hier mal rein schauen:
http://www.kfz-auskunft.de/kfz/zulassungszahlen_2014_3.html
Der Hyundai i30 ist auf Platz 34 der Neuzulassungen, noch vor z.B. Renault Clio und Twingo.
Oder auch hier:
http://www.kfz-auskunft.de/kfz/pkw_neuzulassungen_hersteller_2013.html
Hyundai war letztes Jahr auf Platz 8 der Neuzulassungen und damit meistgekaufter Import wenn man einrechnet dass Ford ja in Köln produziert und entwickelt und Skoda Teil des VW-Konzerns ist.


----------



## crae (9. November 2014)

Hmm ok, danke für die Antworten. Viele haben halt von Problemen berichtet die sie mit Ersatzteilen bei Hyundai hatten....in Foren. Klar, die Leute schreiben auch z.T. viel Mist, aber es ist halt nun mal kein deutsches Auto (sondern ein "Exot"^^). Viele haben auch berichtet, dass schnell Rost auftritt, weil die Lackierung Mist ist (auf i30 bezogen). Kann ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch wieder nicht glauben, wenn die Kiste VW Golf Konkurrenz machen soll. 

Hmm kann man den irgendwo nachsehen wie viel Ersatzteile kosten? Original nicht oder? Letzte Frage: Was haltet ihr motortechnisch von Hyundai (also nicht Leistung, die Werte sind ja ersichtlich, sondern Qualität)? Also kann ich meinem Kumpel grünes Licht geben bei den beiden Autos oder lieber weiterkucken.

mfg, crae


----------



## Lee (9. November 2014)

Zumindest beim i30 gibt es doch eh 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie. Wenn der BJ 2013 ist hat dein Kumpel doch noch 4 Jahre keinerlei Probleme mit Ersatzteilen.

Rost hab ich bei meinem i30 noch keinen, ist auch erst knappe 2 Jahre alt. Die Lackierung ist aber tatsächlich weniger wertig als z.B. bei nem Golf und deutlich empfindlicher. Bei allen Hyundais die wir hatten gab es eigentlich keine Probleme mit den Motoren. Eher andere Elektronikbauteile wie die LiMa, Airbags... Allerdings wären die Autos heute schon gut 20 Jahre alt. Der letzte Hyundai Tuccon hatte überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht in den 6 Jahren, in den wir ihn fuhren. 

Mein i30 hatte lediglich 2 Fehler ab Werk: Zum einen war die Kofferraumbeleuchtung nicht angeschlossen, warum auch immer. Zum anderen hatte ich eine "defekte" Benzinpumpe, die aber auf Garantie ausgetauscht wurde. Seit dem fährt der Wagen anstandslos und fehlerfrei. Ist aber wie gesagt noch jung.

Im Übrigen aber kann ich nur vom 1.4er Motor abraten, außer man legt überhaupt keinen Wert auf Leistung oder wohnt nur im Flachland. Unter 4000 Touren geht bei dem nix und im Gebirge ist er wirklich ein Nervenkiller.
Für den normalen Stadtverkehr oder Autobahn reicht er jedoch völlig aus. Auf der Landstraße stört es, dass man nicht mal eben Überholen kann, weil die Beschleunigungswerte mieserabel sind, selbst wenn man 3 Gänge runter schaltet.

Edit: 11k für nen i30 finde ich persönlich nicht so günstig. Ich habe meinen Kombi (!) damals für 13k neu bekommen. War zwar ein re-import, aber hin und wieder mal gibt es auch die Möglichkeit ein deutsches Neufahrzeug für ähnlich wenig Geld zu bekommen. Der nicht-Kombi sollte noch n gutes Stück günstiger sein.


----------



## crae (9. November 2014)

Hmm der 1.4er ist dann schelcht, vllt dann doch eher das Coupe, denn ich und mein Kumpel wohnen im selben Kuhkaff^^ -also viel Landstraße. Ok das mit dem Lack scheint zu stimmen. Vom Coupe hab ich noch gelesen, das der Krümmer oft schlappmacht...aber da wirst du mir nicht helfen können du fährst ja den i30. Hmm mal sehen vielleicht tut sich ja noch ein stärkerer i30 zu einem guten Preis auf.


----------



## keinnick (9. November 2014)

Warum muss / soll es denn eigentlich unbedingt ein Hyundai sein?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. November 2014)

Kauf lieber ein älteres Auto. Nen schöner 325 oder so wär doch was. Is zwar nich so neu aber ist schneller.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. November 2014)

Ist dann wohl so ähnlich, wie der Suzuki 1,3. Der war beim mitschwimmen im Verkehr wirklich recht gut, aber wenn am Berg Leistung gebraucht wird, kommt ab 3000 nen bisschen und erst ab 4500rpm kam mal ein bisschen Schwung rein.

Vielleicht kann er sich ja was Richtung Skoda Fabia/ VW Polo 1,6 besorgen, die kommen gut vom Fleck.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2014)

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Experten hier. 

Meine Freundin hat mich darauf gebracht, da sie gerade ihren Führerschein bekommen hat. 
Ihr wurde beigebracht innerorts mit dem 3. oder 4. Gang zu fahren. 
Mir wurde es beigebracht so hoch wie möglich zu schalten, um Sprit zu sparen. 
Sie meinte, es sei nicht gut für den Motor dauerhaft mit wenig Drehzahl zu fahren. 
Ich habe ein Civic mit 90PS (Benziner - Sauger), 5Gang Getriebe. Mit 50km/h gleite ich im 5. Gang durch die Stadt bei ~1700 Umdrehungen. 
Wenn ich natürlich Beschleunigen muss schalte ich runter. 

Meine Frage:

1. Ist da was dran an der Aussage das es "nicht gut" für den Motor ist? Bzw bezieht sich diese Aussage nur auf bestimmte Typen (Diesel, Benzin, Sauger, Turbo etc) ? 
2. Macht es überhaupt Sinn (also spart man merklich Sprit wenn man mit 1700RPM statt  ~2100RPM fährt) ?

Wenn  es wirklich kein Sinn macht bzw es schädlich ist, würde ich mich natürlich umgewöhnen. 

Gruß Bioschnitzel


----------



## crae (9. November 2014)

Drehzahl und das Schalten kommt immer auf das Auto bzw. den Motor an. Man sollte halt möglichst schnell auf Geschwindigkeit kommen...ist bei Diesel i.d.R. bei 2000U/min . Und Diesel fahren ja alle Fahrschulen. Hochschalten solltest du auf jeden Fall wenn du merkst, dass dein Auto stark vibriert. 
Zur zweiten Frage: Lieber niedriger Gang und weniger Gas, als hoher Gang und draufhalten damit man vorwärts kommt.

Ich für meinen Teil (Benziner) schalte im Alltag immer bei 2000 Umdrehungen, geht Problemlos, etwas weniger auch. Autobahn oder überholen 3000-3500.

mfg, crae


----------



## ich558 (9. November 2014)

Ich denke man fühlt das wenn sich der Motor schwer tut und "anstrengede Geräusche" macht. Bei 1700 UPM sollte aber alles i.O. nur unter 1400 würde ich nicht gehen bzw nur wenn man so gut wie kein Gas braucht um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten.
Ich fahre 50 km/h normal im 4ten außer es ist komplett eben dann im 5ten. Bei mir setzt der Turbo aber schon bei 1400 UPM was da sicher von Vorteil ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2014)

Bei uns ist Flachland. 

@ Crae 

mir geht es ums bloße gleiten mit dem Verkehr. Zum beschleunigen Schalte ich natürlich runter. 
Bei 1700 RPM gebe ich minimal Gas. Würde ich im 5. vom Gas gehen fährt das Auto von allein rund 40km/h.


----------



## crae (9. November 2014)

Jo wenn da nichts stärker vibriert kannst du das schon fahren. Ich kann dir mal ein Beispiel machen: Wenn ich runterbremse und auf 20 komme und in den 2. schalte merk ich einfach, wie ich nicht vom Felck komm und das Auto stark vibriert und richtig "arbeiten" muss um vorwärts zu kommen...und genau das solltest du vermeiden, ansonsten kannst das schon fahren. 1700 Umdrehungen sollten kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. November 2014)

Ich fahre meistens im dritten, selten mal im vierten. (Bei 50km/h)
Wenn du immer runter schalten musst um zu beschleunigen würde ich immer im vierten fahren, man beschleunigt/bremst ja sehr häufig in der Stadt und dann immer runter schalten. 
Ich finde da kann man gleich im vierten bleiben und Kupplung/Getriebe schonen, so mach ich das.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2014)

Kommt auf den Motor an.
Beim 1er fahre ich innerorts mit grob 1200-1500 1/min, beim z4 kann man sogar noch mit 800-1000 1/min gut mitschwimmen und das Auto strengt sich nicht an.


----------



## watercooled (9. November 2014)

Ich fahre innerorts im 4. Der kleine hängt ziemlich gut am Gas da kommt man in jeder Situation gut mit.


----------



## Lee (9. November 2014)

50kmh wird bei mir im 5. Gang gefahren, 60 gern im 6.

In der Fahrschule wurde uns beigebracht im 3. Gang die 50 zu fahren, völliger Unsinn. Insgesamt würd ich es auch am Geräusch und den Vibrationen des Motors festmachen. Wenn er sich nicht angestrengt anhört, kein Problem.


----------



## winner961 (9. November 2014)

Also ich fahr normalerweise immer im 4 bei 50 außer ich fahr bei uns die Berge hoch also die letzten Stücke, da dort gerne mal ne Ampel steht und man da einfach ein wenig die Leistung abrufen können sollte.


----------



## crae (9. November 2014)

Jo Fahrschule lernt man ab 50 in 4. Also kann man wenn man öfters bremsen muss den 3. drinnen lassen und wenn man 50 konstant auffer Vorfahrtsstraße fährt im 4. fahren.


----------



## winner961 (9. November 2014)

So wie crae es sagt würde ich auch zustimmen


----------



## Zappaesk (9. November 2014)

Eine feste Geschwindigkeits/ Gang Zuordnung gibt es nur bei Fahrschulen und im Verbrauchs Zyklus für Handschalter. Beides mal ist es grober Unfug! Wenn der Fahrlehrer das dann noch mit einem möglichen Schaden oder erhöhten Verschleiß begründet ist er einfach nur dumm!

Im Prinzip sollte man immer im höchst möglichen Gang fahren bei dem der Motor noch rund läuft. D.h. bei 50 ist das halt je nach Auto der 4., 5. oder halt der 6. Bei 30 im Normalfall der 3., selten der 2. oder 4. Das ist verbrauchstechnisch in aller Regel das Beste. Schaden tuts aber alles nix.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. November 2014)

Was hast du denn für ein Auto, dass du im 6.ten noch 50 fahren kannst


----------



## Lee (9. November 2014)

Kann mein i30 auch. Nur weiter beschleunigen ist dann ein Geduldspiel und in der Stadt nur praktikabel wenn man die Geschwindigkeit halten kann.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist dann wohl so ähnlich, wie der Suzuki 1,3. Der war beim mitschwimmen im Verkehr wirklich recht gut, aber wenn am Berg Leistung gebraucht wird, kommt ab 3000 nen bisschen und erst ab 4500rpm kam mal ein bisschen Schwung rein..


 
Mein Kumpel kotzt immer wenn er von seinem MR2 Turbo auf den Suzuki umsteigen muss. Er sagt das es echt grausam ist, wenn man direkt hintereinander beide Autos fährt. Wenn ich vom NX oder MX3 in den Sunny steige ist das auch schon krass, aber richtig schlimm ist es da doch noch nicht. 

Das letzte Bild mit den Sommerfelgen, diesmal auch von einem richtigen Fotografen gemacht. Leider war der Nebel mehr ein Nachteil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Auto, dass du im 6.ten noch 50 fahren kannst


 
Das kommt auf die Übersetzung an.
Mit den meisten neueren Autos geht das nicht mehr, da der 6. Gang (beim Automaten oft schon 7 bzw. 8) sehr lang übersetzt ist.


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Auto, dass du im 6.ten noch 50 fahren kannst


 
Beim Kia Rio '11 vom Kumpel geht das ohne Probleme. Bei meinem Golf kann ich auch die 30 im vierten Gang noch mehr als Locker fahren. Beschleunigen tuts nur dann eben nicht mehr so, dass es den Namen verdient hätte .


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2014)

Ist es jetzt wichtig welche die niedrigst möglich fahrbare Geschwindigkeit im letzten Gang ist? Dann kann ich ~25km/h im letzten Gang anbieten


----------



## Zappaesk (10. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Auto, dass du im 6.ten noch 50 fahren kannst



Hab ich nicht! 

Aber ich bin viel E90 M3 gefahren, der kann das ohne Probleme, weil dessen Getriebe schwachsinnig klein gespreizt ist...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2014)

Ich fahre auch immer im höchsten Gang, da sich sonst einfach der Verbrauch erhöht. Es mag vielleicht früher mal der Fall gewesen sein, dass niedrige Touren nicht so gut für Motoren waren, aber heute sind die so gut konstruiert, da passiert nix. Mein Auto (ich fahre den Civic 1,8 Sport der neuesten Generation) zeigt ja sogar die empfohlenen Gänge an. Selbst bei 45 km/h im 5., kannst du beim Rollen mit wenig Gas durch die Stadt noch in den 6. schalten.

Jeder Motor ist halt anders. Eine Freundin hatte damals nen Megane Coach, der hatte schon bei 1200 oder so angefangen zu ruckeln, meiner bspw. hat auch mit 900 Touren kein Problem.


----------



## killer196 (10. November 2014)

Moin, hat hier jemand erfahrung mit dicken ami hemis?


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2014)

Jain... 
Um was geht es? Mein Vater hatte solche Kisten immer, aber wirklich Erfahrung würde ich es jetzt bei mir nicht nennen.


----------



## killer196 (10. November 2014)

Mein vater will sich son dingen als sommerauto hinstellen. 
Worauf wäre denn zu achten?
1. Dodge challenger srt8 6.4 Hemi 2012
2. Ford Mustang 5.0 Hemi 2012


----------



## aloha84 (10. November 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Mein vater will sich son dingen als sommerauto hinstellen.
> Worauf wäre denn zu achten?
> 1. Dodge challenger srt8 6.4 Hemi 2012
> 2. Ford Mustang 5.0 Hemi 2012


 
Der Mustang ist leichter, beschleunigt ein wenig besser und günstiger.
Wenn es ein Mustang 5,0 werden soll, dann sollte dein Vater bis Mai auf die deutsche Version warten.
Der challanger beruht auf älterer E-Klasse technik, ist robust, bequem....verbraucht aber einige Liter mehr.
Es ist eine Frage des Geschmacks ob er nun mehr Muscle-Car oder Pony-Car möchte.


----------



## Beam39 (10. November 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch immer im höchsten Gang, da sich sonst einfach der Verbrauch erhöht. Es mag vielleicht früher mal der Fall gewesen sein, dass niedrige Touren nicht so gut für Motoren waren, aber heute sind die so gut konstruiert, da passiert nix. Mein Auto (ich fahre den Civic 1,8 Sport der neuesten Generation) zeigt ja sogar die empfohlenen Gänge an. Selbst bei 45 km/h im 5., kannst du beim Rollen mit wenig Gas durch die Stadt noch in den 6. schalten.
> 
> Jeder Motor ist halt anders. Eine Freundin hatte damals nen Megane Coach, der hatte schon bei 1200 oder so angefangen zu ruckeln, meiner bspw. hat auch mit 900 Touren kein Problem.


 
Ich hasse diese Schaltanzeige bei den neuen Fahrzeugen, bekomm da jedesmal ne Macke wenn ne Kiste mir vorschzuschreiben versucht wann ich zu schalten habe.  Im Z4 fahre ich halt je nach Lust aber überwiegend im 4. manchmal im 5. aber niemals im 6. obwohl der da auch noch recht zügig Geschwindigkeit aufnimmt, jedoch fühlt sich dann alles nicht mehr so geschmeidig an. Im 3. wirds wieder zu hektisch.

Der Verbrauch ist mir da relativ egal, ich fahre ein Fahrzeug so wie ich es für am angenehmsten empfinde.


----------



## Preisi (10. November 2014)

So ein mist.. Da will man nach ner Motorradfahrstunde zur uni fahren und wird einfach so von Notarzt und Rettungsdienst zugeparkt o.O und das in ner Sackgasse


----------



## Lee (10. November 2014)

Und dir wärs lieber der Notarzt sucht erst noch nen Parkplatz und lässt den Not leidenden ggf sterben?

Wenn sie grad nur pause machen um sich was zu essen zu holn ists natürlich was anderes...


----------



## Preisi (10. November 2014)

Also so war das auch wieder nich gemeint. Hab ja Verständnis dafür, vor allem nach 12 Jahren BRK/Wasserwacht sowie 7Jahren ASB, Schulsanitätsdienst sowie unzähligen Sanitätsdienstfortbildungen (auch für den Rettungswagen). Ist halt einfach Pech gewesen. 
Allerdings standen die Herren in diesem Fall nur rum und haben eine geraucht/ mitm Handy telefoniert o.O


----------



## Preisi (10. November 2014)

Also so war das auch wieder nich gemeint. Hab ja Verständnis dafür, vor allem nach 12 Jahren BRK/Wasserwacht sowie 7Jahren ASB, Schulsanitätsdienst sowie unzähligen Sanitätsdienstfortbildungen (auch für den Rettungswagen). Ist halt einfach Pech gewesen. 
Allerdings standen die Herren in diesem Fall nur rum und haben eine geraucht/ mitm Handy telefoniert o.O

Edit: sorry für den Doppelpost, die PCGHX APP lässt grüßen xD


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Schaltanzeige bei den neuen Fahrzeugen, bekomm da jedesmal ne Macke wenn ne Kiste mir vorschzuschreiben versucht wann ich zu schalten habe.  Im Z4 fahre ich halt je nach Lust aber überwiegend im 4. manchmal im 5. aber niemals im 6. obwohl der da auch noch recht zügig Geschwindigkeit aufnimmt, jedoch fühlt sich dann alles nicht mehr so geschmeidig an. Im 3. wirds wieder zu hektisch.
> 
> Der Verbrauch ist mir da relativ egal, ich fahre ein Fahrzeug so wie ich es für am angenehmsten empfinde.


 
Ja, das stimmt. Wenn man einen Funken Gefühl hat, merkt man doch ob sich das Auto einen abquält und man runterschalten muss und umgekehrt. Was ich damit nur sagen will ist, dass man kaum eine Schaltempfehlung  anzeigen lassen würde, wenn dies bei untertourigen Drehzahlen schädlich  wäre. Aber mit 60km/h im Fließendverkehr ist es quatsch im 4. zu fahren. 

Honda ist ja quasi der Vorreiter in puncto Mäusekino, da darf die Schaltanzeige natürlich nicht fehlen.  Ich fahre auch so wie es mir am angenehmsten erscheint. Wenn's nach der Anzeige ginge, dann würde man ja niemals die wahren Eigenschaften eines japanischen Hochdrehzahlmotors kennenlernen.


----------



## Beam39 (10. November 2014)

Bei uns ist fließender bzw. ruhiger Verkehr nur Abends vorhanden, sowas wie grüne Wellen gibts hier auch nicht, außer du bretterst mit 100 durch die Stadt. Schaltet man dann bei 60 in den 5. oder 6. musst man Augenblicke später wieder zurückschalten, deswegen bleibe ich dann meist einfach im 4. und muss da nich die ganze Zeit rühren 



> Honda ist ja quasi der Vorreiter in puncto Mäusekino, da darf die Schaltanzeige natürlich nicht fehlen.



Ich würd sone einfach gekonnt abkleben


----------



## Hitman-47 (10. November 2014)

Wenn man schon bei dem Thema ist stell ich auch mal ne Frage die mir die letzten Tage (dank erhöhtem Stauaufkommen) in den Sinn kam: Ist's auf Dauer eigentlich schädlich wenn man den Motor mit Standgas selber anschieben lässt? Klar, wenn er sich total abquält und brummelt ohne Ende ists bestimmt nicht gut, aber im 1. Gang auf der Ebene schafft er es ziemlich laufruhig das Auto anzuschieben. Ist zwar niedertouriges Fahren par excellence, aber wenn es von der Geschwindigkeit her im Stau passt, dann find ich das sehr angenehm.


----------



## aloha84 (10. November 2014)

Was soll da kaputt gehen?
Ich lasse meinen sogar im 4. "bergauf rollen", und da ich das von Anfang an schon so handhabe, und der Motor jetzt fast 270tkm runter hat --> kann es so schädlich nicht sein.


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2014)

Mein C2 kann im 5. Tacho 37 fahren, der Passat schafft knapp Tacho 40 im 6.


----------



## Hitman-47 (10. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was soll da kaputt gehen?


 
Wenn ich das wüsste hätte ich die Frage nicht gestellt 
Aber ich ging bisher auch davon aus dass es nicht schadet, aber da sich hier einige mit etwas mehr Fachwissen/Erfahrung rumtummeln dacht ich mir fragst mal nach, kostet ja nix ^^

Meiner (Polo IV) schafft im 5. Gang sogar <30, wenn der etwas länger übersetzt wäre könnte man damit auch in der 30er-Zone mit Standgas fahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2014)

Is ja schön das ihr alle so schön untertourig fahrt, dann hab ich wenigstens genug Arbeit.  Bin grade bei einem dabei......700€ Reperatur, Mischgehäuse und Saugrohr total zugesetzt, AGR deswegen ohne Funktion und Motor im Notlauf. Ich glaube nicht das der 700€ weniger Sprit verbraucht hat. 

Im Stau hat man ja keine andere Wahl als mit Standgas zu fahren. Macht man das nicht tötet man die Kupplung.


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2014)

Keine Sorge, die werden beide überwiegend gut durchgeblasen


----------



## aloha84 (10. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Is ja schön das ihr alle so schön untertourig fahrt, dann hab ich wenigstens genug Arbeit.  Bin grade bei einem dabei......*700€ Reperatur, Mischgehäuse und Saugrohr total zugesetzt, AGR deswegen ohne Funktion und Motor im Notlauf.* Ich glaube nicht das der 700€ weniger Sprit verbraucht hat.
> 
> Im Stau hat man ja keine andere Wahl als mit Standgas zu fahren. Macht man das nicht tötet man die Kupplung.


 
Das lässt sich aber nicht pauschal sagen. ich fahre jeden Tag 100km, davon 10 km im zähflüssigen Stadtverkehr --> der Rest ist Autobahn + Landstraße = da setzt sich nichts zu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich aber nicht pauschal sagen. ich fahre jeden Tag 100km, davon 10 km im zähflüssigen Stadtverkehr --> der Rest ist Autobahn + Landstraße = da setzt sich nichts zu.


 Aber auch nur wenn du auf der Bahn zwischendurch mal richtig gehen lässt. Wenn man mit 110 hinter nem LKW herrollt dann setzt der sich trotz Autobahn total zu.


----------



## aloha84 (10. November 2014)

Mal davon ab, dass bei 110 im 5. Gang meine Drehzahl schon bei über 3500U/min liegt, fahre ich auf der Autobahn zwischen 140-160. (4000-4600U/min)


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Honda ist ja quasi der Vorreiter in puncto Mäusekino, da darf die Schaltanzeige natürlich nicht fehlen.  Ich fahre auch so wie es mir am angenehmsten erscheint. Wenn's nach der Anzeige ginge, dann würde man ja niemals die wahren Eigenschaften eines japanischen Hochdrehzahlmotors kennenlernen.


 
Tritt mal das Gaspedal durch. Dann ändert sich auch die Empfehlung (ist zumindest bei VW so).  Wenn Du mit 50 im 6. Gang rum gurkst und trittst drauf, dann steht da plötzlich ein Pfeil nach unten, also die Empfehlung zum runter schalten.


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2014)

Ab und zu muss man ein Auto ruhig mal richtig frei fahren. Das heißt ruhig mal paar Kilometer Vollgas...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2014)

Drehzahl ist nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern Luftdurchsatz also quasi Motorlast. Ist die Luftmenge hoch, erhöht sich die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und nimmt den ganuen Rotz mit. Bei regelmäßig 160 sollte das gehen. Es ist auch von Motor zu Motor verschieden wie gut der sich zusetzt. Es gibt Motoren die springen schon nach 50tkm Schleichfahrt nicht mehr an, weil die komplett zu sitzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Drehzahl ist nicht ausschlaggebend, sondern Luftdurchsatz also quasi Motorlast.



Die Last ist aber immer gleich, zumindest, wenn du damit die Leistung meinst. Diese hängt von der Geschwindigkeit und den sonst. Bedingungen ab (Fzggewicht, Steigung usw.). D.h. wenn du mit 70 fährst ist die Motorleistung (abgesehen von ein paar evtl. unterschiedlichen Wirkungsgraden) identisch - unabhängig vom gewählten Gang!


----------



## Kusanar (10. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Schaltanzeige bei den neuen Fahrzeugen, bekomm da jedesmal ne Macke wenn ne Kiste mir vorschzuschreiben versucht wann ich zu schalten habe.



Und jetzt kommt der Oberburner für dich:

Ab 2017 schreibt die EU vor, dass diese "Gear shift indicators" in allen Neufahrzeugen verbaut sein müssen 

EUR-Lex - 32009R0661 - EN - EUR-Lex


----------



## aloha84 (10. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt Motoren die springen schon nach 50tkm Schleichfahrt nicht mehr an, weil die komplett zu sitzen.


 
50tkm wird man nicht schleichen können, sonst würde man für die Distanz 20 jahre brauchen....und dann springt er nicht mehr an, weil die Battarie tot ist.
Wenn ein Auto bzw. Motor mit Stadt- und normalen Landstraßenverkehr nicht zurecht kommt, ist es für mich eine Fehlkostruktion.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Tritt mal das Gaspedal durch. Dann ändert sich auch die Empfehlung (ist zumindest bei VW so).  Wenn Du mit 50 im 6. Gang rum gurkst und trittst drauf, dann steht da plötzlich ein Pfeil nach unten, also die Empfehlung zum runter schalten.


 
Naja das ist mir schon klar. Der Pfeil geht nach oben oder unten, je nach Drehzahl, Pedalstellung und gewähltem Gang. Ich sage ja nicht dass ich danach fahre, dann würde ich ja gar nicht aus dem Quark kommen. 

Ich meine nur, dass ich mir einbilde, würde diese untertourige Fahren schädlich sein, dann würden die das ja nicht so einstellen. Aber gut, ich bin kein KFZ Mechaniker. Wer ständig nicht mal höher als 2500-3000 Touren geht, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass der ganze unverbrannte Schmonzkram die Brennräume zuhängt.

Meiner bekommt alle paar Wochen schonmal ordentlich Auslauf mit ein paar Stunden Autobahnfahrt. Da sollte alles freigeblasen sein. 
Bei normalem Verkehrsfluss in der Stadt, schalte ich jedoch hoch und lasse ihn halt mit 1200-1500 mehr oder weniger rollen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ab und zu muss man ein Auto ruhig mal richtig frei fahren. Das heißt ruhig mal paar Kilometer Vollgas...


 
Ich habe mal den alten Golf 3 meiner Tante "überführt" von Aurich nach Hannover, da mein Opa den bekommen sollte. Sie ist die Karre nach eigener Aussage knapp 120k km NIE über 90kmh gefahren... Bis Bremen war Autobahn eine Qual. Man nehme als Orientierungswert einen 1,0l Polo 6n und halbiere den Antritt. Kurz hinter Bremen ruckte es ein paar Mal, dann kurz am Rasthof raus, wieder auf die Bahn und er lief wie ne Eins . 
Auch bei meinem Golf merkt man es, wenn viel "untertourig" gefahren wird. In der Woche fahre ich dank A2-Staustrecke auch nur die knappen 100. Am Wochenende dann mal "fliegen" lassen und der Motor läuft prompt wieder ruhiger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese Schaltanzeige bei den neuen  Fahrzeugen, bekomm da jedesmal ne Macke wenn ne Kiste mir  vorschzuschreiben versucht wann ich zu schalten habe.



Bei den meisten herstellern geht's ja noch.
Bei Mercedes ist man da vorsichtiger  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=443Tv6ifDGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. November 2014)

Wie es der Zufall so wollte ist mir heute vorne rechts meine eine Glühlampe fürs Abblendlicht 'erloschen'
Wir hatten ja letztens das Thema hier, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Die Night Breaker Unlimited?


----------



## crae (10. November 2014)

Boah diese ******* mit dem Schaltvorschlag oder wie sich das schimpft hat mein Bruder auch drin...manchmal ist weniger mehr...vorallem bei der Elektronik.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja letztens das Thema hier, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Die Night Breaker Unlimited?


 

Klares "JA" 

Halten zwar nicht so lange wie die Standardfunzeln, sind aber auch erheblich heller.


----------



## watercooled (10. November 2014)

Sind sauhell. 

Wenn ich Fernlicht + Nebler an habe dann hab ich ne 1A Sicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Last ist aber immer gleich, zumindest, wenn  du damit die Leistung meinst. Diese hängt von der Geschwindigkeit und  den sonst. Bedingungen ab (Fzggewicht, Steigung usw.). D.h. wenn du mit  70 fährst ist die Motorleistung (abgesehen von ein paar evtl.  unterschiedlichen Wirkungsgraden) identisch - unabhängig vom gewählten  Gang!


 Ne eben nicht. 70 im 2. verbraucht ja mehr als 70 im 6.. Wenn mehr Sprit verbrannt wird, gibt der Motor auch mehr Leistung ab, denn verbrannte Menge Sprit = abgegebene Leistung. Die nutzbare Antriebleistung bleibt natürlich gleich.
Mit der Motorlast meine ich auch die Motorlast. Vollast ist beim Saugmotor ja z.B. die vollkommen geöffnete Drosselklappe. Mit Motorlast beizeiche ich die Last in % die der Motor zu diesem Zeitpunkt grade abgibt in Relation zur maximal möglichen Last.

Als Beispiel: Bei 70 im 2. hat man eine Motorlast von 15%. Bei 70 im 5. aber eine Last von 60%. Der Motor kann in niedrigen Drehzahlen ja nicht so viel Leistung abgeben, deswegen ist die prozentuale Motorlast höher. Nur im 1. Gang mit 6000rpm fahren macht einen Motor nicht frei, weil er ja kaum Luft braucht. Mit 4000 rpm und Vollgas im 6. fahren erzeugt da einen wesendlich höheren Luftdurchsatz.

Bei Daimler kann man auf dem Tester schön die Motorlast beobachten, wenn das Auto ein AG hat. Bei Turbomotoren verhält sich die Motorlast sehr viel komplzierter als man denkt.  Aus Diagnosesicht kann man mit dem Motorlast Wert nicht viel anfangen, dennoch ist das interessant zu sehen das man teilweise mit fast 100% Motorlast fährt, obwohl man nicht wirklich Gas macht. Die heutigen Automatikgetriebe sind ja so programmiert das die Motorlast hoch gehalten wird und die Drehzahl niedrig um Sprit zu sparen.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt der Oberburner für dich:
> 
> Ab 2017 schreibt die EU vor, dass diese "Gear shift indicators" in allen Neufahrzeugen verbaut sein müssen
> 
> EUR-Lex - 32009R0661 - EN - EUR-Lex


 Oh nein! Ich muss dringend vor 2017 noch nen neuen holen. Ohne Eco Start Stop *******, keine Schaltanzeige, keine ECO Reifen Kacke, generell nix ECO.  Hoffendlich komm ich nicht zu spät. Am besten stell ich mir auch noch nen Audi Quattro, BMW 2002, BMW M3 e30 Turbo, MB 190 EVO 1/2, Mitsubishi Lancer EVO VII/X, und nen Alfa 155 Turbo 4wd hin, damit ich noch genug nicht Eco Autos zum fahren in meinem Leben hab. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> 50tkm wird man nicht schleichen können, sonst  würde man für die Distanz 20 jahre brauchen....und dann springt er nicht  mehr an, weil die Battarie tot ist.
> Wenn ein Auto bzw. Motor mit Stadt- und normalen Landstraßenverkehr  nicht zurecht kommt, ist es für mich eine Fehlkostruktion.


 Klar wenn Opa sein Auto immer nur in der Stadt und Überland bewegt, dann sitzt der super schnell zu. Ich leider heuzutage technisch bedingt wegen den strengen Abgasnormen.



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wie es der Zufall so wollte ist mir heute  vorne rechts meine eine Glühlampe fürs Abblendlicht 'erloschen'
> Wir hatten ja letztens das Thema hier, was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Die Night Breaker Unlimited?


Philips x-treme vision.

Ich  habe die +120% als Abblendlicht und die +100% als Fernlicht drin. Ich  fahre nur wenn es dunkel wird mit Licht aber die halten bei mir meist so  4-5 Jahre.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei den meisten herstellern geht's ja noch.
> Bei Mercedes ist man da vorsichtiger  :
> 
> 
> ...


 Für nen guten 0-100 Sprint muss man auch den Prüfstandsmodus reinmachen. Nur ESP off drücken bringt nichts, weil dann nur die Lampe im KI angeht und sonst nix. Die Traktionskontrolle greift ja wie zu sehen trotzdem voll durch.
Das mit der Warnblinkanlage haben andere Hersteller auch. Bin mal den neuen A3 auf der Landstraße gefahren und ständig war der Warnblinker an. Kann man aber zum Glück noch auscodieren. Der olle Warnblinker geht immer an sobald man die ESP Regelung minimal beansprucht.


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Boah diese ******* mit dem Schaltvorschlag oder wie sich das schimpft hat mein Bruder auch drin...manchmal ist weniger mehr...vorallem bei der Elektronik.


 
Das sind doch nur "Assistenten", die kannst Du ignorieren. Wobei es weitaus "nervigere" gibt: BMW ConnectedDrive : Intelligentes Fahren

Mich stören die Dinger nicht. Früher muss man den Choke ziehen, damit das Auto überhaupt fährt. Insofern ist heute einiges besser


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur "Assistenten", die kannst Du ignorieren. Wobei es weitaus "nervigere" gibt: BMW ConnectedDrive : Intelligentes Fahren
> 
> Mich stören die Dinger nicht. Früher muss man den Choke ziehen, damit das Auto überhaupt fährt. Insofern ist heute einiges besser


 Wegen diesem verkackten Bremsassistent hätte ich fast mal nen riesen Unfall gebaut. Ist verdammt gefährlich bei Falscherkennung. Der hackt dir voll in die Bremse, wenn er meint das du irgendwo gegenfährst, obwohl du dran vorbeikommst. Grade bei 2-spurigen Straßen in der Stadt gibt es immer noch verdammt viele Falscherkennungen, wenn du z.B. versuchst an einem stehenden Bus vorbeizufahren und erst relativ spät rüberziehst. Hätte der hinter mir nicht so gut reagiert, hätte der Bremsassistent ne ganze Reihe Autos zusammen geschoben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich  habe die +120% als Abblendlicht und die +100% als Fernlicht drin. Ich  fahre nur wenn es dunkel wird mit Licht aber die halten bei mir meist so  4-5 Jahre.


 
Bin vorher auch die +100% im Abblendlicht gefahren. Die Nightbreaker sind aber noch etwas heller und weißer. Die Philips hab ich momnetan im Fernlicht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich  habe die +120% als Abblendlicht und  die +100% als Fernlicht drin. Ich  fahre nur wenn es dunkel wird mit  Licht aber die halten bei mir meist so  4-5 Jahre.
> 
> 
> Für nen  guten 0-100 Sprint muss man auch den Prüfstandsmodus reinmachen. Nur ESP  off drücken bringt nichts, weil dann nur die Lampe im KI angeht und  sonst nix. Die Traktionskontrolle greift ja wie zu sehen trotzdem voll  durch.



Wobei der W(S) 205 da ja an einer längeren Leine gelassen wird, siehe z.B. hier: Mercedes C220 CDI W205 in Action Acceleration Onboard Kickdown Burnout Slides Sound Autobahn Review - YouTube
Unser 5er wird uns übrigens Anfang Februar verlassen, vorausgesetzt die Lieferzeit vom S205 250 Bluetec verzögert sich nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wobei der W(S) 205 da ja an einer längeren Leine gelassen wird, siehe z.B. hier: Mercedes C220 CDI W205 in Action Acceleration Onboard Kickdown Burnout Slides Sound Autobahn Review - YouTube
> Unser 5er wird uns übrigens Anfang Februar verlassen, vorausgesetzt die Lieferzeit vom S205 250 Bluetec verzögert sich nicht.


 Die Burnouts sind auf jeden Fall im Prüfstandmodus.  Ich bin ja auch schon reichlich 205 gefahren. Ist nen schönes Auto.
...achso da kann man zum Glück noch mit ein paar Handgriffen diese ECO Start Stop Kacke auch dauerhaft lahmlegen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2014)

Wenn die SSA nicht hinderlich ist, kann die ruhig an bleiben. Beim 5er stört sie auch nicht.
Und da Automatik, fällt die doch sehr präsente Schaltpunktanzeige zum Glück weg 

Mit dem ESP muss ich dann mal probieren, ob's komplett abschaltbar ist (denke aber nicht)
Da bin ich ja verwöhnt seitens BMW


----------



## Zoon (10. November 2014)

Beim voll Beschleunigen beim Benz geht also das Warnblinklicht an - interessant  automatische Lichthupe mit Kombination oder nur Blinker links wäre ja logischer  



Riverna schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild mit den Sommerfelgen, diesmal  auch von einem richtigen Fotografen gemacht. Leider war der Nebel mehr  ein Nachteil.



Finde den Nebel ganz cool im Bild sorgt für  Stimmung. Er hätte das Auto evtl besser ausleuchten können ist im  Vergleich zum gesamten Hintergrund etwas zu dunkel (für meinen  Fotogeschmack)


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn die SSA nicht hinderlich ist, kann die ruhig an bleiben. Beim 5er stört sie auch nicht.
> Und da Automatik, fällt die doch sehr präsente Schaltpunktanzeige zum Glück weg
> 
> Mit dem ESP muss ich dann mal probieren, ob's komplett abschaltbar ist (denke aber nicht)
> Da bin ich ja verwöhnt seitens BMW


 Naja die Batterie ist in max. 3-4 Jahren hinüber, wenn man die Grütze nutzt. Dann muss da ne neue VRLA AGM für 350€ rein. Ob man das in der Zeit reingespart hat ist fraglich. Der Anlasser/Starterkranz wird auch nicht besser davon...

Lagerschäden im Motor hatten wir bis jetzt wegen Start Stop noch nicht. Aber das heist ja nichts.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja die Batterie ist in max. 3-4 Jahren hinüber, wenn man die Grütze nutzt. Dann muss da ne neue VRLA AGM für 350€ rein. Ob man das in der Zeit reingespart hat ist fraglich. Der Anlasser/Starterkranz wird auch nicht besser davon...
> 
> Lagerschäden im Motor hatten wir bis jetzt wegen Start Stop noch nicht. Aber das heist ja nichts.


 
Egal, der muss nur 3 Jahre halten 
Aber das wird wohl funktionieren, der 5er hat nun auch schon 150k km runter und läuft auch noch wie neu


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. November 2014)

Bin ich froh das ich ein Auto von 1991 habe. Das ganze Elektrogedöns hat mich im Vw eh pardon seat von der fahrschule schon angekotzt. Mein Kumpel hat auch diese Funktion wenn man doller bremst geht die Warnblinkanlage an. Naja und dann will er damit mal auf nem Track fahren, dann kann er seine tolle Leuchtshow dann mal zeigen. Achja ich liebe einfach noch mein Tacho  keine anzeigen sondern schön oldschool.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2014)

Dein Tacho zeigt nix an? Dann würde ich mir aber mal Gedanken machen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. November 2014)

Na ich mein die displays. Tachoscheiben habe ich natürlich drin.


----------



## fctriesel (10. November 2014)

Achso, keine Anzeigen aber Displays.
Mist, ganz vergessen die aktuelle Tageszeitung zu kaufen. Zum Glück ist noch das Newspaper von heute noch nicht im Müll.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Finde den Nebel ganz cool im Bild sorgt für  Stimmung. Er hätte das Auto evtl besser ausleuchten können ist im  Vergleich zum gesamten Hintergrund etwas zu dunkel (für meinen  Fotogeschmack)


 
Er ist noch am üben und hatte nicht seine beste Kamera dabei. Ist leider auch das einzige Bild was wirklich gut geworden ist... welches noch echt schick war ist das vom Skyline meines Kumpels:


----------



## fatlace (11. November 2014)

Bilder sind gut, im nebel ist es auch echt schwer gute fotos zu machen.
Find das bild vom skyline nur etwas arg "schräg", aber das ist auch geschmacksache.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das ich ein Auto von 1991 habe. Das ganze Elektrogedöns hat mich im Vw eh pardon seat von der fahrschule schon angekotzt. Mein Kumpel hat auch diese Funktion wenn man doller bremst geht die Warnblinkanlage an. Naja und dann will er damit mal auf nem Track fahren, dann kann er seine tolle Leuchtshow dann mal zeigen. Achja ich liebe einfach noch mein Tacho  keine anzeigen sondern schön oldschool.


 
Normalerweise geht die Warnblinkanlage erst an, wenn man steht.
Vorher blinkt das Bremslicht wenn man bis in's ABS verzögert.
Und da man auf dem Track eh nicht bis in's ABS verzögern sollte, wird das wohl funktionieren.


----------



## Kusanar (11. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hätte der hinter mir nicht so gut reagiert, hätte der Bremsassistent ne ganze Reihe Autos zusammen geschoben.


 
Da is wohl weniger das Auto schuld als mehr der fehlende Sicherheitsabstand zum Vordermann (also dir), wenn was passiert wäre. Ich seh das immer auf der Autobahn wenn ich morgens in die Arbeit gurke. Knapp 130 aufm Tacho aber 1,5m Abstand zum Vordermann.... wenn da weiter vorne jemand ne Vollbremsung hinlegen muss....


----------



## nfsgame (11. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Knapp 130 aufm Tacho aber 1,5m Abstand zum Vordermann.... wenn da weiter vorne jemand ne Vollbremsung hinlegen muss....


 
Es hat einen Vorteil: Man sieht an Stauschwerpunkten rechtzeitig, womit man rechnen muss: Es gibt haufenweise dicke fette schwarze Steifen aufm Asphalt  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Da is wohl weniger das Auto schuld als mehr der fehlende Sicherheitsabstand zum Vordermann (also dir), wenn was passiert wäre. Ich seh das immer auf der Autobahn wenn ich morgens in die Arbeit gurke. Knapp 130 aufm Tacho aber 1,5m Abstand zum Vordermann.... wenn da weiter vorne jemand ne Vollbremsung hinlegen muss....


 Soll ich etwa 500-1000 Meter bevor ich auf den stehenden Bus auffahren könnte die Spur wechseln? Also ich denke schon das ich in der Lage bin an stehenden Objekten vorbeizufahren egal mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ohne da voll hinten rein zu krachen. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Es hat einen Vorteil: Man sieht an  Stauschwerpunkten rechtzeitig, womit man rechnen muss: Es gibt  haufenweise dicke fette schwarze Steifen aufm Asphalt  .


 Fahren so viel Autos mit kaputtem ABS rum?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und da man auf dem Track eh nicht bis in's ABS verzögern sollte, wird das wohl funktionieren.


Puh das wird aber schwierig. Da muss man dann schon echt langsam machen.  Ich seh auf den Trackdays auch immer die Autos mit Lichtorgel vor mir rumfahren. HL und HR hab ich fast jede Kurve kurz mal ABS Regelung. Das lässt sich quasi nicht vermeiden, außer halt richtig langsam fahren. Vorne geh ich nur bis ins ABS wenn es wellig ist, sonst brauch ich nen paar EBC Bluestuff, damit die nicht wegrauchen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2014)

Heute war Werkstatttag:
Lenkrad "neu"->sieht um Welten besser aus und Wechseln hat nichts gekostet
Winterreifen neu->sind jetzt ein Satz Nokian WR D3, der Schnee darf kommen
Leuchtmittel getauscht->Hinten war wohl doch eine Glühlampe etwas halbgar, keine Ahnung wie ich das übersehen konnte
AU->kein Problem trotz "zu viel" Leistung
HU->Querlenker ausgeschlagen, Donnerstag wird gewechselt und neu vorgeführt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Was verstehst du unter zuviel Leistung


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2014)

Etwa ein Classic Mini extra.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Und Serie hat der den D5 mit 180 oder ?


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2014)

Diesel in nem Cabrio? 
Ist der kleine 2.0T Benziner mit 164 Pferden (wobei die ab Werk schon eher nach oben streuen).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Puh das wird aber schwierig. Da muss man dann schon echt langsam machen.  Ich seh auf den Trackdays auch immer die Autos mit Lichtorgel vor mir rumfahren. HL und HR hab ich fast jede Kurve kurz mal ABS Regelung. Das lässt sich quasi nicht vermeiden, außer halt richtig langsam fahren. Vorne geh ich nur bis ins ABS wenn es wellig ist, sonst brauch ich nen paar EBC Bluestuff, damit die nicht wegrauchen.


 
Warum langsam ? Mit dem Z4 bin ich auf Trackdays alles andere als langsam unterwegs und hänge sehr selten im ABS.
Und warum bremst du in der Kurve  ?
Normalerweise durchfährt man Kurven immer unter Zug.
Wenn ich beim Z4 in der Kurve, vorallem bei Regen, Bremsen würde, kommt sofort das Heck geflogen.
Gas wegnehmen reicht schon, um das Heck etwas 'rausschmieren' zu lassen.
Oder untersteuert dein A3 sonst zu stark (bei einer runden Fahrweise) ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute war Werkstatttag:
> HU->Querlenker ausgeschlagen, Donnerstag wird gewechselt und neu vorgeführt


 Wenn du doch schon in der Werkstatt warst, warum hast du die nicht grade durchgucken lassen? Hätteste dir die Lauferei und Kosten der Nachuntersuchung gespart.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum langsam ? Mit dem Z4 bin ich auf  Trackdays alles andere als langsam unterwegs und hänge sehr selten im  ABS.
> Und warum bremst du in der Kurve  ?
> Normalerweise durchfährt man Kurven immer unter Zug.
> Wenn ich beim Z4 in der Kurve, vorallem bei Regen, Bremsen würde, kommt sofort das Heck geflogen.
> ...


Du bremst nie in die Kurve rein?  Ich lenke meist auf der Bremse ein um untersteuern weitesgehend zu vermeiden. Quasi anbremsen->einlenken->wechsel Bremse auf Gas->Kurve durchfahren.
z.B. in der Dreifach Rechts nach Kallenhard muss man in der Kurve Bremsen, genauso wie Fuchsröhre nach der Senke(210-215km/h kurz voll im ABS, weil das Auto noch leicht schräg fährt), Wippermann und Eingang Brünnchen sind ebenfalls Bremsungen in Kurvenfahrt nötig, wenn man immer wieder voll beschleunigt. 
Bei mir reicht auch einfaches Gas wegnehmen, um das Heck kommen zu lassen. Beim Bremsen in der Kurve reduziere ich deswegen auch den Lenkwinkel ziemlich stark für die Zeit des Bremsens, damit er nicht kommt.
Ich fahre generell eher eckig, deswegen mag ich auch Allrad so, weil es wie dafür gemacht ist. Meistens gebe ich schon vor dem Scheitelpunkt der Kurve Vollgas, weil ich eh keinen Traktionsverlust selbst bei nasser Strecke habe. Dafür liegt zu wenig Leistung an.


----------



## Grim3001 (11. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Knapp 130 aufm Tacho aber 1,5m Abstand zum Vordermann.... wenn da weiter vorne jemand ne Vollbremsung hinlegen muss....



Das lernen diese Idioten nie! Die Hölle, das sind die Anderen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Das lernen diese Idioten nie! Die Hölle, das sind die Anderen.


Hab ich heute bei meiner Busfahrerin auch wieder gesehen.
Die hat den Traktor nen halb Kilometer vorher gesehen, bleibt trotzdem aufm Gas und bremst dann kurz vorher runter um im dann mit 2 Metern Abstand zu folgen...
Ich weiß wie stark die Bremsen können, der hatte zwar nen LKW Anhänger dran aber Luftdruckgebremst.
Und der verzögert gut, da die Bremsen für genug Gewicht ausgelegt sind...


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du doch schon in der Werkstatt warst, warum hast du die nicht grade durchgucken lassen? Hätteste dir die Lauferei und Kosten der Nachuntersuchung gespart.


AU und HU wurden auch in (natürlich nicht von) der Werkstatt gemacht. Warum eine explizite Voruntersuchung für unnötig Zeit und Geld machen lassen wenn eine Nachuntersuchung weder mehr kostet noch ein größerer zeitlicher Aufwand ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2014)

Voruntersuchung kostet in der Werkstatt Geld? Wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Soll ich etwa 500-1000 Meter bevor ich auf den stehenden Bus auffahren könnte die Spur wechseln? Also ich denke schon das ich in der Lage bin an stehenden Objekten vorbeizufahren egal mit welcher Geschwindigkeit ohne da voll hinten rein zu krachen.


 
Die Systeme regeln nur in einem Bereich um den jeweils zur Geschwindigkeit passenden Sicherheitsabstand, wobei aber gerade der stehende Bus ein tolles Beispiel ist. Die Vorbeifahrt ist nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit erlaubt, weshalb man der Abstandsregelung sicher keinen Vorwurf machen kann. Da hätte man vorher rechtzeitig verzögern müssen. Die Einhaltung von Verkehrsvorschriften ist sicher nichts, was man mit eigener Einschätzung der Lage zu seinen Gunsten einfach anders auslegen kann.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Na Schritttempo nur bei Bussen mit Warnblinker an.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2014)

Ich habe noch nie einen haltenden Bus ohne Warnblinklicht gesehen. Wenn die Haltestellenbremse eingelegt ist, geht das automatisch an. Das System aktiviert sich auch bei Türöffnung automatisch und muss vor Abfahrt deaktiviert werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Falsch. Warnblinker haben nur Schulbusse an. Alle anderen Blinken links und dann rechts. Wenn der bus also links blinkt reichts wenn du nur guckst odrr leicht verzögerst.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Voruntersuchung kostet in der Werkstatt Geld? Wo gibts denn sowas?


Voruntersuchung "kostet" deswegen weil man dann nach Meinung der Werkstatt und nicht nach Erkenntnissen des Prüfers nachbessert. Und eine bestandene Prüfung garantiert das noch lange nicht.
Aber zu dem Thema hat sich Klutten auch schon mehrfach ausgelassen. (Wobei genau genommen seit ihr ja beide voreingenommen...  )


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Systeme regeln nur in einem Bereich um den jeweils zur Geschwindigkeit passenden Sicherheitsabstand, wobei aber gerade der stehende Bus ein tolles Beispiel ist. Die Vorbeifahrt ist nur mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit erlaubt, weshalb man der Abstandsregelung sicher keinen Vorwurf machen kann. Da hätte man vorher rechtzeitig verzögern müssen. Die Einhaltung von Verkehrsvorschriften ist sicher nichts, was man mit eigener Einschätzung der Lage zu seinen Gunsten einfach anders auslegen kann.


 Und wenn da ein LKW gestanden hätte, dann wär das System genauso in den Anker gegangen. Und an LKWs oder Betonwänden oder sonstigen Hinternissen brauch man nicht mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbeifahren. Davon mal abgesehen das der Bus dort nur stand und nicht an einer Haltestelle war.
Und ich halte mit Sicherheit nicht hinter was auch immer auf der rechten Spur erst an und fahre dann nach links. Wenn frei ist wechsel ich einfach auf die linke Spur und fahre mein Tempo weiter. Was anderes macht ja auch keinen Sinn. Warum sollte ich mich einbremsen, wenn es überhaubt nicht nötig ist. Getreu dem Motto: "Brems dich ein, dann fährste auch ein keinen Schmetterling hinein."



Olstyle schrieb:


> Voruntersuchung "kostet" deswegen weil man dann  nach Meinung der Werkstatt und nicht nach Erkenntnissen des Prüfers  nachbessert. Und eine bestandene Prüfung garantiert das noch lange  nicht.
> Aber zu dem Thema hat sich Klutten auch schon mehrfach  ausgelassen. (Wobei genau genommen seit ihr beide voreingenommen   )


 Also wenn ich dein Auto durchgucke, dann kannst du davon ausgehen das der die HU schafft. Ist ja keine Meisterleistung, ein Auto für die HU durchzuchecken. Tüv Prüfer haben ja keine Röntgen Augen und können mehr sehen als ich.  Und wenn deine Werkstatt dich übern Tisch zieht und das Auto erstmal komplett durchschraubt, obwohl nicht nötig, dann würde ich mal woanders hingehen. Wir haben meist 3-10 Autos pro Tag die nur wegen HU zu uns kommen. AU machen wir im Haus, das Fahrzeug wird einmal vorher durchgeguckt und hinterher gewaschen. Außerdem ists günstiger als in der Prüfstelle auf der anderen Straßenseite


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2014)

Das meinst du nicht wirklich ernst, oder. 

Wenn der Bus links blinkt, dann kann ich ihn leicht verzögert überholen? 

Man unterscheidet Busse landläufig nur nach "Stadtbus" oder "Überlandbus", was aber mehr der Ausrüstung (Streckenschild, Gurte usw.) geschuldet ist. Ein Schulbus ist einfach ein normaler Stadtbus mit oranger Tafel drin. Die weiteren Merkmale wie ein zusätzliches Paar hochgelegter Blinker haben alle Busse. Richtig ist natürlich, dass es für das Überholen ein paar unterschiedliche Regeln gibt, aber in der Unterscheidung eher mit grundsätzlichem Überholverbot und eben Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Busse, die einfach so als haltendes Fahrzeug an der Straße stehen und dabei nur rechts blinken, sind sicher mehr als selten.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Voruntersuchung "kostet" deswegen weil man dann nach Meinung der Werkstatt und nicht nach Erkenntnissen des Prüfers nachbessert. Und eine bestandene Prüfung garantiert das noch lange nicht.
> Aber zu dem Thema hat sich Klutten auch schon mehrfach ausgelassen. (Wobei genau genommen seit ihr ja beide voreingenommen...  )


 
Ich bin da nicht voreingenommen, aber es gibt eben massig Dinge, die eine Werkstatt nicht bei einer Voruntersuchung kontrolliert oder kontrollieren kann/will. Stichwort Räder/Reifen: Größe und Einpresstiefe, Traglast- und Geschwindigkeitsindex, Zulässigkeit auf dem Modell/Typ. Ohne Daten bei einem modernen Auto, mit bis zu 20 verschiedenen Bereifungen etwas, was kaum ohne zeitintensives Suchen machbar ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Falsch. Warnblinker haben nur Schulbusse an. Alle anderen Blinken links und dann rechts. Wenn der bus also links blinkt reichts wenn du nur guckst odrr leicht verzögerst.


Komischerweise machen das bei uns alle, ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

@klutten
Na alle blinken nur nach rechts und stehen dann da. Es gibt die klare unterscheidung zwischen schul und nicht schulbussen  durch den warnblinker. Willst mir doch wohl nicht erzählen das mein bus mit dem ich morgens fahre irgendeine orange tafel drinhat. Hatter nich. Das is nen ganz normaler bus der auch keine zusätzlichen lampen hat. Der fährt dann später auvh ne normale linie ohne warnblinkrr als linienbus.
@pommesbunker
Ich bin bis jetzt fast nur an bussen vorbeigefahren die rechts geblinkt haben für ne haltestelle. Ab und zu sieht man auch ein mit warnblinker


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Dann fragen wir mal den Richter wenn du einen vor nem Linienbus die Straße überquerenden umfährst...

Wie siehst du eigentlich im Bus sitzend wie der blinkt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht voreingenommen, aber es gibt eben massig Dinge, die eine Werkstatt nicht bei einer Voruntersuchung kontrolliert oder kontrollieren kann/will. Stichwort Reifen: Größe und Einpresstiefe, Traglast- und Geschwindigkeitsindex, Zulässigkeit auf dem Modell/Typ. Ohne Daten bei einem modernen Auto, mit bis zu 20 verschiedenen Bereifungen etwas, was kaum ohne zeitintensives Suchen machbar ist.


 Da haben wir zum Glück keine Probleme mit bei uns.  Entweder ist noch die original Bereifung drauf oder die ABE/Gutachten/Eintragung liegt auf dem Sitz. Zubehör Felgen sind eher selten. Für die originalen haben wir ne Tabelle wo man in ein paar Sekunden die Richtigkeit überprüft hat. In der Hinsicht ist das echt entspannt.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2014)

@ExiteLetsPlay
Tut mir leid das so sagen zu müssen, aber du hast absolut null Ahnung. Ich empfehle dir einschlägige Literatur der StVO, StVZO und der dazugehörigen Durchführungsverordnung für die Personenbeförderung, der BOKraft.

@TheBadFrag
Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass das unmöglich ist, aber du willst mir doch nicht allen Ernstes erzählen, dass so etwas vorab kontrolliert wird, was nicht im Fahrzeugschein steht. Da ist der Zeitaufwand größer, als die gesamte HU dauert. Das steht kostentechnisch doch in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Soll ich ehrlich sein? Ich hoffe dir wird der Schein entzogen bevor du jemanden verletzt...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Na man sieht doch wenns noch dunkel ist ob beide seiten blinken oder nicht. Ansonsten sieht mans auch im tacho vom busfahrer


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Deshalb lernt man auch überall, dass man Busse mit Warnblinker erst nach Stillstand mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit passieren darf


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Deshalb lernt man auch überall, dass man Busse mit Warnblinker erst nach Stillstand mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit passieren darf


 Habe ich doch gar nicht anders behauptet.

Nur halten normale Linienbusse einfach nur so mit Seitenblinker an Haltestellen. Nur Schulbusse machen das so. Und somit besteht diese Pflicht nur für Schulbusse.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Aha, ich hab das aber noch nie so gesehen.

Wenn du es aushältst jemanden umzufahren weil du zu schnell warst und er vll Querschnitttsgelähmt ist im schlimmsten Fall, dann viel Spaß!
Ich hoff immernoch die landest mal irgendwie damit du einsiehst was für einen Scheiß du machst.
Übrigens erinnert du mich an den Motorradfahrer in Hagen(?)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Habe ich schon öfters gesehen. Da hat der Fahrlehrer dann auch nie was gesagt. Wenn ich mit 30 an nem Busvorbeifahre is das ja wohl nichvgefährlich. Die meisten fahren normal mit 50 vorbei. Wegen Schulbus oder nicht macht schon nen großen Unterschied. Da sind es dann 20 oder mehr die an einer stelle ein und aus steigen und im normalen verkehr vielleicht mal 2-3 omas und die haltestellen sind ja eh meist recht übersichtlich. Ich meine der Bus steht ja nicht auf der straße, der steht ja an der seite also verdeckt er nicht wirklich viel. Ich weiß ja nicht wo du lebst und wie viel Leute da so rumrennen aber hier ist das sehr übersichtlich. Dann müsstest du ja nach deiner Logik an jedem Auto was in einer Parkbucht steht in Schrittempo vorbeifahren weil da mal irgendwo einer rauskommen könnte.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. November 2014)

Meine Logik im Straßenverkehr besteht auf der StVO, hat also wohl durchaus seinen Sinn.
An parkenden Autos fährt man bremsbereit vorbei, bei nem Bus ist das was anderes.
Wenn dein Fahrlehrer da nix sagt, sollte ihm aber der Schein entzogen werden...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bremst nie in die Kurve rein?  Ich lenke meist auf der Bremse ein um untersteuern weitesgehend zu vermeiden. Quasi anbremsen->einlenken->wechsel Bremse auf Gas->Kurve durchfahren.
> z.B. in der Dreifach Rechts nach Kallenhard muss man in der Kurve Bremsen, genauso wie Fuchsröhre nach der Senke(210-215km/h kurz voll im ABS, weil das Auto noch leicht schräg fährt), Wippermann und Eingang Brünnchen sind ebenfalls Bremsungen in Kurvenfahrt nötig, wenn man immer wieder voll beschleunigt.
> Bei mir reicht auch einfaches Gas wegnehmen, um das Heck kommen zu lassen. Beim Bremsen in der Kurve reduziere ich deswegen auch den Lenkwinkel ziemlich stark für die Zeit des Bremsens, damit er nicht kommt.
> Ich fahre generell eher eckig, deswegen mag ich auch Allrad so, weil es wie dafür gemacht ist. Meistens gebe ich schon vor dem Scheitelpunkt der Kurve Vollgas, weil ich eh keinen Traktionsverlust selbst bei nasser Strecke habe. Dafür liegt zu wenig Leistung an.


 
Braucht man beim Z4 nicht.
Untersteuern tut der nicht und wenn ich in eine Kurve stark (im ABS) reinbremsen würde, würde sofort das Heck geflogen kommen. 
Deshalb möglichst gerade bremsen, dann einlenken (je nach dem wie schnell man lenkt, kann man das Heck 'steuern') und ab Scheitel wieder auf's Gas. Kurveneingangsuntersteuern hatte ich noch nie, eher übersteuern 
So ist man mit einem Auto mit Heckantrieb und einem guten Fahrwerk + guter Gewichtsverteilung am schnellsten.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. November 2014)

Bei mir in der Stadt ist es das gleiche wie bei Excite: Blinker rechts, anhalten, Blinker links, Blick in den Spiegel und weiter. Außerdem kann man >90% der Haltestellen locker einsehen, sodass man da mit gut 30km/h vorsichtig vorbeifahren kann.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (11. November 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Stadt ist es das gleiche wie bei Excite: Blinker rechts, anhalten, Blinker links, Blick in den Spiegel und weiter. Außerdem kann man >90% der Haltestellen locker einsehen, sodass man da mit gut 30km/h vorsichtig vorbeifahren kann.



Es geht auch darum, dass Passanten unachtsam über die Straße zum Bus rennen. 

2 banale Fragen von mir: 1, Haben Fußgänger bei der Überquerung an den Ein-/Ausfahrten von Kreiseln bei diesen "Verkehrsinseln" ein Vorrecht? Muss ich anhalten?  2. Mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit darf man nur am Bus vorbei, wenn dieser rechts in einer Haltebucht hält, oder?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Die Leute sieht man doch?  Is ja nicht so als ob links und rechts Wände neben der Straße sind. Vors Auto kann dir eh überall einer Rennen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (11. November 2014)

Und was machst du wenn vor dem Bus jemand steht und unachtsam von rechts nach links geht?  Klar kann das auch bei parkenden Autos passieren, jedoch ist ein Bus mehr als doppelt so hoch, also hast du keine Chance überhaupt was zu sehen. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass jemand vor dem Bus wartet um auf die andere Straßenseite zu gelangen ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. November 2014)

War gestern mit dem Motorrad unterwegs, da überholt mich quälend bei Tempo 70 auf der Landstraße mit kreischendem Motor ein Corsa, schert vor mit ein und mein Blick fällt auf 8(!!) Endrohre, 4 an jeder Seite. Ich wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte. Wäre ich mal mit dem Auto unterwegs gewesen, dann hätte ich das Ding sofort fotografiert. Fands sowieso sehr mutig mit so einem Ding 'ne R1 zu überholen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn vor dem Bus jemand steht und unachtsam von rechts nach links geht?  Klar kann das auch bei parkenden Autos passieren, jedoch ist ein Bus mehr als doppelt so hoch, also hast du keine Chance überhaupt was zu sehen. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass jemand vor dem Bus wartet um auf die andere Straßenseite zu gelangen ist sehr hoch.


Bremsen?  Wasn sonst.


----------



## Preisi (11. November 2014)

Bei deinen 30kmh? Unwahrscheinlich, dass du noch vor ihm zu stehen kommst...

@A.N.D.I: bei der Ausfahrt haben Fußgänger Vorfahrt, da du ja "abbiegen" willst. Bei der Einfahrt hast du Vorrang. Wenn du aber eh warten musst, dann kann man ja mal sozial sein ^^


----------



## Beam39 (11. November 2014)

Sagt mal was isn eigentlich aus den Wechselkennzeichen geworden? Die wurden doch eingeführt, wieso hab ich noch kein Fahrzeug mit Wechselkennzeichen gesehen? Lohnt sich das nicht


----------



## Verminaard (11. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was isn eigentlich aus den Wechselkennzeichen geworden? Die wurden doch eingeführt, wieso hab ich noch kein Fahrzeug mit Wechselkennzeichen gesehen? Lohnt sich das nicht


 
Kommt drauf an in welchem Land du wohnst.
In Oesterreich ist das ne tolle Sache


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2014)

Herr Schäuble hat durchgesetzt dass beide Fahrzeuge voll besteuert werden. -> Saisonkennzeichen ist deutlich billiger wenn auch weniger flexibel.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Bei deinen 30kmh? Unwahrscheinlich, dass du noch vor ihm zu stehen kommst...
> 
> @A.N.D.I: bei der Ausfahrt haben Fußgänger Vorfahrt, da du ja "abbiegen" willst. Bei der Einfahrt hast du Vorrang. Wenn du aber eh warten musst, dann kann man ja mal sozial sein ^^


Na aber. Bei 30 stehst du doch zügig. Wenn die Person die Austiegen ist vor dem Bus langgeht ( Hier schonmal sieht man wie viele ausgestiegen sind, wieder die üblichen 2 omas, bis da jemand vor dem Bus steht fährt der Bus längst los und würde sie überfahren.   Also schonmal total unwarscheinlich. ) wenn du also ma wirklich eine person vor dem Bus rauskommt und ohne gucken weiterläuft habe ich sie schon gesehen. Dann bremsen. Auto steht relativ schnell von tempo 30 auf null. Sie läuft weiter, brauch mindestens noch 3 m von dem Punkt wo sie vorm Bus auftaucht bis sie aus der Parkbucht raus ist und richtig auf der straße steht. Dann kann man mit Auto noch locker nen Meter ausweichen. Die Straßen sind breit. Hat der Fußgänger schon 4 m bis er überhaupt mein Auto erreicht. Dafür brauch er auch ein Moment. Die Reaktionszeit von 1s fällt auch weg , da man ja damit rechnet das dort einer hervorkommt also bremsbereit ist. Da spart man auch ungemein. Und dann brauch man selber ja nur nen paar meter bis zum stillstand. Zwischendurch könnte man hupen, damit sie stehenbleibt und man noch länger Zeit hat.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (11. November 2014)

Ich lasse es, das macht keinen Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren. 
Du bist anscheinend noch nie richtig Auto gefahren habe ich das Gefühl, wenn jemand hinter dem Bus wartet und genau dann wenn du lang fährst auf die Fahrbahn rennt/geht, wie auch immer.
Dann kommst du nicht zum stehen. 
Das ist einfach so. Denkst du in der Fahrschule erzählen sie dir mit Absicht Müll? 
Es gibt nicht umsonst Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen.


----------



## Beam39 (11. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Herr Schäuble hat durchgesetzt dass beide Fahrzeuge voll besteuert werden. -> Saisonkennzeichen ist deutlich billiger wenn auch weniger flexibel.


 
Is völlig an mir vorbeigegangen.. Hat mich schon gewundert wieso ich da noch nie nen Fahrzeug mit gesehen habe, kein Wunder.


----------



## Seeefe (12. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na aber. Bei 30 stehst du doch zügig. Wenn die Person die Austiegen ist vor dem Bus langgeht ( Hier schonmal sieht man wie viele ausgestiegen sind, wieder die üblichen 2 omas, bis da jemand vor dem Bus steht fährt der Bus längst los und würde sie überfahren.   Also schonmal total unwarscheinlich. ) wenn du also ma wirklich eine person vor dem Bus rauskommt und ohne gucken weiterläuft habe ich sie schon gesehen. Dann bremsen. Auto steht relativ schnell von tempo 30 auf null. Sie läuft weiter, brauch mindestens noch 3 m von dem Punkt wo sie vorm Bus auftaucht bis sie aus der Parkbucht raus ist und richtig auf der straße steht. Dann kann man mit Auto noch locker nen Meter ausweichen. Die Straßen sind breit. Hat der Fußgänger schon 4 m bis er überhaupt mein Auto erreicht. Dafür brauch er auch ein Moment. Die Reaktionszeit von 1s fällt auch weg , da man ja damit rechnet das dort einer hervorkommt also bremsbereit ist. Da spart man auch ungemein. Und dann brauch man selber ja nur nen paar meter bis zum stillstand. Zwischendurch könnte man hupen, damit sie stehenbleibt und man noch länger Zeit hat.


 
Wunder das es überhaupt unfälle gibt oder?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. November 2014)

Da füllt bald einer regelmäßig das Staatssäckel, habe ich das Gefühl... 

Excite, wenn du der Meinung bist, dass alle dir irgendwelchen Käse erzählen, obwohl sie wohl teilweise mehrere Jahre länger Auto fahren als du, dann mach wie du denkst. Wirst schon sehen. Ich habe damals gelernt - immer mit der Blödheit anderer im Straßenverkehr rechnen.

Hier in meiner Stadt blinken die Busse aber auch nur rechts/ links an den Haltestellen. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, hier macht eh jeder was er will. Die einen heizen mit 80-90 durch schmale Gassen, wo Fußgänger links und rechts unterwegs sind, andere brauchen zwei Parkplätze für ihre Kiste. Anhalten tut auch keiner weil auf seiner Seite ein Auto geparkt ist und ich Vorrang habe, usw. Manchmal kann ich frühs auf dem Weg zur Arbeit schon nach einem Kilometer 3x mit dem Kopf schütteln...

Perfekt fährt wohl niemand, ich auch nicht. Aber was manche so abziehen - ein Wunder wie die den Führerschein geschafft haben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na aber. Bei 30 stehst du doch zügig. Wenn die Person die Austiegen ist vor dem Bus langgeht ( Hier schonmal sieht man wie viele ausgestiegen sind, wieder die üblichen 2 omas, bis da jemand vor dem Bus steht fährt der Bus längst los und würde sie überfahren.   Also schonmal total unwarscheinlich. ) wenn du also ma wirklich eine person vor dem Bus rauskommt und ohne gucken weiterläuft habe ich sie schon gesehen. Dann bremsen. Auto steht relativ schnell von tempo 30 auf null. Sie läuft weiter, brauch mindestens noch 3 m von dem Punkt wo sie vorm Bus auftaucht bis sie aus der Parkbucht raus ist und richtig auf der straße steht. Dann kann man mit Auto noch locker nen Meter ausweichen. Die Straßen sind breit. Hat der Fußgänger schon 4 m bis er überhaupt mein Auto erreicht. Dafür brauch er auch ein Moment. Die Reaktionszeit von 1s fällt auch weg , da man ja damit rechnet das dort einer hervorkommt also bremsbereit ist. Da spart man auch ungemein. Und dann brauch man selber ja nur nen paar meter bis zum stillstand. Zwischendurch könnte man hupen, damit sie stehenbleibt und man noch länger Zeit hat.


Ok, lassen aur mal die Reaktionszeit weg(du brauchst trotzdem noch Zeit bis du die Kupplung+Bremse betätigt hast)
(30/10x30/10)/2=4,5 Meter
Und wie bitte willst du durch nen Bus durch vernünftig sehen ob da einer läuft?


----------



## Affliction (12. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ok, lassen aur mal die Reaktionszeit weg(du brauchst trotzdem noch Zeit bis du die Kupplung+Bremse betätigt hast) (30/10x30/10)/2=4,5 Meter Und wie bitte willst du durch nen Bus durch vernünftig sehen ob da einer läuft?


Das kann man nicht sehen. Das kann man nur (aus Erfahrungen) erahnen.


----------



## Beam39 (12. November 2014)

> Ich habe damals gelernt - immer mit der Blödheit anderer im Straßenverkehr rechnen.





Das ist das Beste was man tun kann im Verkehr.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Wer so blöd ist und ohne zu gucken auf die Straße rennt, der wird halt überfahren. Nennt sich natürliche Selektion xD

Aber mal im Ernst, mit sowas muss man leider immer rechnen. Einige Fußgänger rennen auch bei Rot über die Ampel...

Viele fahren, als hätten sie den Führerschein im Lotto gewonnen. Hier in der verkehrsberuhigten Zone fährt niemand Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Oder ich gehe zu langsam, jedenfalls fahren die deutlich schneller an mir vorbei. Einige nehmen wohl den Geschwindigkeitsrekord beim Laufen (41 km/h oder so) als Maßstab...

Nach dem Abbiegen (zweispurig) noch die Spur wechseln, statt sich direkt richtig einzuordnen, ist jetzt auch im Trend xD Vor allem rechnet man kaum damit, weil die ja beim Abbiegen blinken, das dann aber wohl einen Spurwechsel andeuten soll...


----------



## Zappaesk (12. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ok, lassen aur mal die Reaktionszeit weg(du brauchst trotzdem noch Zeit bis du die Kupplung+Bremse betätigt hast)
> (30/10x30/10)/2=4,5 Meter
> Und wie bitte willst du durch nen Bus durch vernünftig sehen ob da einer läuft?



Im Prinzip gebe ich dir recht, allerdings fährt nicht jeder einen 30 Jahre alten Käfer, der so ne miese Bremse hat. Moderne Autos brauchen - je nach Fahrbahnzustand - deutlich unter 4 m zum stehen...

Allerdings ist es geradezu lächerlich wenn hier jemand meint aus Erfahrung zu wissen wann jemand hinterm Bus vorkommt und wann nicht!


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

Das ist ja wieder besser als Kino hier... Wollen wir Wetten abschließen, wann er weinend ankommt, man hätte ihm den Lappen abgenommen?


----------



## Preisi (12. November 2014)

Um was willste den wetten?


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2014)

Morgen. Mein Cupra steht beim Händler.  Jetzt wird er noch angemeldet und dann abgeholt..


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2014)

lass dann mal ein paar Bilder folgen!


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Um was willste den wetten?


 
Wer ihm zu lange gegeben hat muss einen Präsentkorb nach Flensburg schicken .


----------



## Memphys (12. November 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage zur Busthematik: Wieso darf ich nicht am Bus vorbei wenn der in die Haltebucht eingefahren ist, sich aber noch bewegt? Da besteht ja noch weniger Gefahr, dass einer über die Straße rennt, als wenn er steht und ich dran vorbeifahre, weil die Türen definitiv noch zu sind und von der Seite schonmal keiner kommt.


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2014)

Warum solltest du das nicht dürfen?


----------



## Memphys (12. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum solltest du das nicht dürfen?


 
Wurd mir in der FS so erzählt, hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt hinterher auch sehr schnell mit aufgehört, weils einfach keinen Sinn gemacht hat.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Ach was, es gibt Leute, die schlimmer fahren und ihren Lappen noch haben xD


----------



## der_yappi (12. November 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Morgen. Mein Cupra steht beim Händler.  Jetzt wird er noch angemeldet und dann abgeholt..


 
Glückwunsch 

Kommen da noch 1-2 Bildchen?


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Kommen da noch 1-2 Bildchen?


 
Sobald der Cupra bei mir auf dem Hof steht.


----------



## Preisi (12. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach was, es gibt Leute, die schlimmer fahren und ihren Lappen noch haben xD



Leider ja. Andererseits gibts auch viele Autos, bei denen man sich auch fragt, was die noch auf der Straße zu suchen haben...
Gestern hat mich beispielsweise auf der Autobahn ein älterer Audi A3 überholt, der eine MINDESTENS 40cm tiefe "Delle" auf der Beifahrerseite hatte. Das ding war ja fast ein Totalschaden, zumindest äusserlich. Und dann fährt der Typ mit 150 auf der Autobahn... Da muss doch alles komplett verzogen gewesen sein.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Ich hatte mal einen vor mir, bei dem es extrem aus dem Auspuff gequalmt hat, der Geruch war nicht schön...


----------



## Zerfall385 (12. November 2014)

Sry das ich eure (lustige) Diskussion unterbreche, aber ich habe Ende des Monats meine Praxisprüfung und wollte fragen ob man da auf was besonders acht geben sollte? Schulterblick machen ist klar daran sollte es nicht scheitern [emoji28]


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Sry das ich eure (lustige) Diskussion unterbreche, aber ich habe Ende des Monats meine Praxisprüfung und wollte fragen ob man da auf was besonders acht geben sollte? Schulterblick machen ist klar daran sollte es nicht scheitern [emoji28]


 
Fahr so wie in den Praxisstunden auch. Wärst du da mies gewesen, hätte der Fahrlehrer nicht die Prüfungsbereitschaft signalisiert .


----------



## Zerfall385 (12. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Fahr so wie in den Praxisstunden auch. Wärst du da mies gewesen, hätte der Fahrlehrer nicht die Prüfungsbereitschaft signalisiert .


Ok danke 
Mein Fahrlehrer sagte auch, so wie du fährst, schaffst du die Prüfung mit links [emoji2]


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2014)

Ich hatte damals nen Prüfer, der legte extrem viel Wert darauf, dass man regelmäßig die Spiegel beobachtet (hat mir mein Fahrlehrer vorher aber schon gesagt). Darum hab ich aber z. B. auch auf gerade Strecke lieber ein paar mal öfter demonstrativ in die Spiegel geschaut als es eigentlich nötig gewesen wäre.


----------



## soth (12. November 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage zur Busthematik: Wieso darf ich nicht am Bus vorbei wenn der in die Haltebucht eingefahren ist, sich aber noch bewegt? Da besteht ja noch weniger Gefahr, dass einer über die Straße rennt, als wenn er steht und ich dran vorbeifahre, weil die Türen definitiv noch zu sind und von der Seite schonmal keiner kommt.


Also ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber hier oder eher in meiner Heimatstadt rennen die Leute dann erst recht ohne zu schauen über die Straße um den Bus oder die Bahn nicht zu verpassen.


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber hier oder eher in meiner Heimatstadt rennen die Leute dann erst recht ohne zu schauen über die Straße um den Bus oder die Bahn nicht zu verpassen.


 
Letztens beobachtet: Typ sprintet in Braunschweig einmal über die sechsspurige Straße um seine Bahn zu bekommen . Totale Fassungslosigkeit aller Anwesenden .


----------



## Zoon (12. November 2014)

Dabei hätte er sich während des Lokführerstreiks doch Zeit lassen können 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder besser als Kino hier... Wollen  wir Wetten abschließen, wann er weinend ankommt, man hätte ihm den  Lappen abgenommen?


 
Ich wette das bald ein Honda Accord in der Presse liegt bei diesem Fahrer. Schade um das schöne Auto


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Ach es gibt schönere Autos, musst nicht traurig sein xD

Zum Glück hat er sich keinen 3er BMW geholt, das wäre echt schade gewesen, wenn der kaputtgeht...


----------



## Captn (12. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach es gibt schönere Autos, musst nicht traurig sein xD
> 
> Zum Glück hat er sich keinen 3er BMW geholt, das wäre echt schade gewesen, wenn der kaputtgeht...



Wieso? Davon gibt es doch genug. Da stört das auch keinen mehr .


----------



## aloha84 (12. November 2014)

Ich finde den letzten Accord (wird ja in Dt jetzt nicht mehr verkauft) eigentlich sehr schick, ist mal was anderes. (Mein Bruder hat den als Type S)


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2014)

Also wenn ihr von ExciteLetsPlay sprecht, der fährt erstens keinen Accord sondern einen Civic ED3... welcher ungefähr 10 Millionen mal geiler ist als irgend ein 3er von BMW.


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2014)

Und auch nicht so oft anzutreffen 

@Memphys: Fahr am besten durch gezieltes falsch abbiegen in einen Stau.


----------



## Preisi (12. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr von ExciteLetsPlay sprecht, der fährt erstens keinen Accord sondern einen Civic ED3... welcher ungefähr 10 Millionen mal geiler ist als irgend ein 3er von BMW.



Pff, mir reicht mein 320d E46 
Und über Geschmack lässt sich streiten xD


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2014)

Eben der eine hat ihn, der andere nicht  
Trotzdem hat für mich der ED3 bedeutend mehr Stil als ein 0815 BMW. Mag sein das es an mir liegt, aber damit kann ich gut leben


----------



## dsdenni (12. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eben der eine hat ihn, der andere nicht
> Trotzdem hat für mich der ED3 bedeutend mehr Stil als ein 0815 BMW. Mag sein das es an mir liegt, aber damit kann ich gut leben



Jeder hat halt ne Meinung

Den ED3 find ich auch ganz geil bis auf die Felgen und der Schaltknüppel  

Nen E46 kann man aber auch zum "einzigartigen" Auto verwandeln. Ob man das möchte ist aber was anderes.


----------



## Zoon (12. November 2014)

Achso dit war ein Civic statt Accord?! Egal: in beiden Fällen egal wies heißt schade ums Auto


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr von ExciteLetsPlay sprecht, der fährt erstens keinen Accord sondern einen Civic ED3... welcher ungefähr 10 Millionen mal geiler ist als irgend ein 3er von BMW.


 "Geile" fahrzeuge gibt es nicht ab werk und durch ein bloßes tiefer legen+irgendwelche anbauteile wird ein auto auch nicht zwingend schöner.  (gut, für tiefer legen bin ich eh nicht zu begeistern)
Als "geil" würde *ich* ja eher sowas bezeichnen, oder halt die hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2014)

Den Favoriten von Thebadfrag sehe ich jetzt schon.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2014)

Ich fahr so oft mit Bus und habe noch keinen gesehen der mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit an einem bus vorbeigefahren ist. Habe auch nach 6 Jahren noch keinen Unfall deshalb gesehen. Da finde ich das eher schlimmer in welchem tempo hier die Züge durchfahren. Da sind hier schon ein paar gestorben weil sie nicht aufgepasst haben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

Bei Zügen ist das aber was anderes, bis die ihre 50 Tonnen wieder auf Reisegeschwindigkeit hätten, und das bei jedem Bahnübergang würden die Fahrzeiten aber in die Höhe schnellen, außerdem sieht man Züge ja weithing und bei den unbeschrankten bei uns hupen die auch noch ein paar Mal vorher.

Gestern hatte ein Kumpel BE Prüfung:
Er hatte zwei Prüfer drin(fragt mich nicht wieso)
Bei uns in der Bahnhofsstraße ist ein Stopschild, welches er auch kennt.
Fährt also hin und steht da locker ne halbe Minute weil er wegen nem Bus eh nicht raus konnte.
Dann lässt ihn der Prüfer nochmal hinfahren und fragt:„Wissen sie wieso sie jetzt wieder hier sind?" „Ne?" „Sie haben vorher nicht angehalten!"
Da haben die vor laute Gequatsche das ernsthaft nicht mitbekommen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2014)

Es geht ja auch nur zum Teil um die Züge. Aber wenn an dem Bahnhof bei unserer Schule täglich 400 schüler ein und aussteigen und der übergang zum anderen gleis ständig gesperrt ist und du hinter der weißen linie mit glück 1 m platz hast. Die züge bräuchten gar nicht bremsen. Einfach einen guten bahnübergang und mehr platz am bahnsteig. Dazu wäre es sinnvoll wenn die lokführer auch mal die hupe benutzen würde. Den die hälfte bekommt die bahn gar nicht mit. Erst wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

Also be uns wird bei jedem unbeschrankten sicher gehupt, bei welchen mit Lichtern normal auch wenn er sieht da kommt einer drauf zu.


----------



## Kusanar (12. November 2014)

Mmmmmmm der Delta is sooooo hübsch  Ein Bekannter hat einen HF Integrale Evo in Martini-Beklebung in der Garage stehen... RAAAWWWWWRRR


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also be uns wird bei jedem unbeschrankten sicher gehupt, bei welchen mit Lichtern normal auch wenn er sieht da kommt einer drauf zu.


Jo is aber beschrankt deshalb hupen die meisten nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also be uns wird bei jedem unbeschrankten sicher gehupt, bei welchen mit Lichtern normal auch wenn er sieht da kommt einer drauf zu.


 Er lebt eh in seiner eigegen Welt .


----------



## soth (12. November 2014)

Ach du Schande, schon wieder? Naja, da habe ich morgen wenigstens etwas zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Jo is aber beschrankt deshalb hupen die meisten nicht.


Und wie soll man dann erwischt werden wenn er beschrankt ist?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2014)

Indem man nicht hinter dir weiße linie steht weil da alle kinder rumspielen und sehr wenig platz hinter der weißen linie ist. Wenn man zu nah am gleis steht wird man einfach vom sog mitgezogen.  Genauso wie die leute auch einfach rübergehen wenn die schranke zu is, weil die brücke ständig gesperrt ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

Dann bin ich dafür allen die bei nem beschrankten Bahnübergang nicht hinter der Schranke bzw. Linie gehen den Darwin Award zu verleihen.


----------



## Sebastian95 (12. November 2014)

Jap so en Delta is schon geil. Wir haben auch einen daheim en normale 16v non Kat


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Dann bin ich dafür allen die bei nem beschrankten Bahnübergang nicht hinter der Schranke bzw. Linie gehen den Darwin Award zu verleihen.


Problem ist ja auch das die massen gar nicht hinter die linie passen. 
Das ist doch genau das selbe wie vorm bus auf die straße springen, da is deiner meinung nach schrittgeschwindigkeit schon fast zu schnell weil ja einer da gerade langlaufen könnte. Und bei den bahnen ist das dann die dummheit der menschen und nicht etwa der kindliche leichtsinn. Bei den bahnen sind 80 oder so ok und bei autos schritttempo gerade so ok. Ganz tolle logik.


----------



## ich558 (12. November 2014)

Weiß eigentlich wer welchen Porsche Antenne Bayern so einem 18 Jährigem zahlt?


----------



## ich558 (12. November 2014)

Doppelpost. Dumme App


----------



## Lee (12. November 2014)

Verschenken die zur Zeit wieder Autos?

Denke in ein paar Wochen gibts nen Artikel in der Zeitung, dass ein 18 jähriger seinen geschenkten Porsche gegen nen Baum gefahren hat...


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

Wie wer welchen Porsche?

Er hat ja auch ein Fahrsicherheitstraining noch bekommen.
Der wir halt paar Tage rumfahren und den dann verkaufen.

@Excite
Vergleich mal die Bremswege und Massen eines Zugs mit denen eines Autos.
Selbst wenn der Zug da mit 10 kmh ankommt braucht der trotzdem noch Zeit, bei nem Auto geht das ja ganz einfach.

Weißt du was, du gehst mir langsah gehörig aufn Senkel, anfangs hab ich ja gehofft du würdest ein bisschen gescheider werden, aber so...
Für dich ist wohl alles Quatsch, geh und diskutier das mal mit nem Beamten oder Fahrlehrer aus, der wir dir schon was erzählen.


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich wer welchen Porsche Antenne Bayern so einem 18 Jährigem zahlt?


Jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch bitte 

@Pommes: Einfach auf die Igno. Früher oder später (eher später) wird er selbst merken das er sich zum Affen macht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

Dacht ich mir auch gerade^^


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Lass ihn doch, ich find das spannend xD

Ich hätte mit 18 auch gerne einen Porsche gehabt... Ich hätte ihn auch nicht gegen einen Baum gefahren xD


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2014)

Was dann? Brückenpfeiler? 

Kurz was anderes: Wie schauts beim W203 mit OM611/646 aus? Solide Kiste?
Wie stark ist der vom Rost befallen? Großer Wertverfall? Arg viel tiefer kanns ja nicht mehr gehen


----------



## ich558 (12. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch bitte   @Pommes: Einfach auf die Igno. Früher oder später (eher später) wird er selbst merken das er sich zum Affen macht.



Sorry denk dir ein paar Komma und so noch ich bin am Handy für Satzzeichen zu faul 

Also bei Antenne Bayern gibt's momentan eine Aktion in der man Rechnungen einreichen kann die eigentlich noch nicht existieren sprich was man sich demnächst gerne kaufen möchte. 

Einem 18 jährigen wurde sein  Wunsch nach einem Porsche nun erfüllt. Nur wurde nicht gesagt welcher bzw zu welchem Preis nur das er fabrikneu ist. Oder ich habs nur überhört deswegen Fragen ich nun


----------



## Mosed (12. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nur zum Teil um die Züge. Aber wenn an dem Bahnhof bei unserer Schule täglich 400 schüler ein und aussteigen und der übergang zum anderen gleis ständig gesperrt ist und du hinter der weißen linie mit glück 1 m platz hast. Die züge bräuchten gar nicht bremsen. Einfach einen guten bahnübergang und mehr platz am bahnsteig. Dazu wäre es sinnvoll wenn die lokführer auch mal die hupe benutzen würde. Den die hälfte bekommt die bahn gar nicht mit. Erst wenn es zu spät ist.


 
Der Bahnsteig dürfte aber lang genug sein. Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass es Probleme gab alle Personen auf einem Bahnsteig unterzubringen.
Und wer die Ankunft der Bahn nicht mitbekommt ist selber Schuld. Am Bahnsteig sollte man halt aufpassen und nicht mit dem Handy spielend oder laut Musik hörend rumlaufen und zudem die Linien beachten. 
Also mich hat noch kein Zug am Bahnsteig überrascht. Oft hört man ihn vorher, man steht weit genug weg von der Kante und teilweise kommen auch Durchsagen.

Wenn man jeden Tag fährt, sollte man auch mal wissen wann da Züge durchfahren.
Aber ich weiß. Mitdenken kann man nicht erwarten. Für alles und jedes müssen tausend Warnsignale kommen und man muss auf jeden Deppen aufpassen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Mmmmmmm der Delta is sooooo hübsch  Ein Bekannter hat einen HF Integrale Evo in Martini-Beklebung in der Garage stehen... RAAAWWWWWRRR


 Der bewegt ihn hoffentlich ab und zu auch artgerecht. (nach dem warm fahren) Zum cruisen wurden die dinger ja nicht gebaut...


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sorry denk dir ein paar Komma und so noch ich bin am Handy für Satzzeichen zu faul
> 
> Also bei Antenne Bayern gibt's momentan eine Aktion in der man Rechnungen einreichen kann die eigentlich noch nicht existieren sprich was man sich demnächst gerne kaufen möchte.
> 
> Einem 18 jährigen wurde sein  Wunsch nach einem Porsche nun erfüllt. Nur wurde nicht gesagt welcher bzw zu welchem Preis nur das er fabrikneu ist. Oder ich habs nur überhört deswegen Fragen ich nun


Haben sie nicht gesagt so weit ich weiß, auf ihrer Seite stand auch nix.


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2014)

Ahh jetzt ja. Mit Komma machts Sinn.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was dann? Brückenpfeiler?


Ne, nirgendwo gegen. Ich konnte damals vergleichsweise gut fahren xD Zumindest lebe ich noch und hab keinen Unfall gebaut xD


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. November 2014)

Weiß denn einer was es mit den Nummernschilder mit türkiser Schrift auf sich hat?
Hab ich noch nir gehört, nichtmal in der Fahrschule, aber heute hab ich nen Mobilkran damit gesehen?


----------



## watercooled (12. November 2014)

Ich hatte in bis jetzt 10k km auch noch keinen, aber ist ja noch ned viel.
Gut, einmal beim Parken einen Baum erwischt, aber das zählt nicht.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Der Baum sieht das aber bestimmt anders... 

Ich hab inzwischen über 10000 km und das größtenteils in der Stadt. Da ist die Chance, einen Unfall zu bauen, höher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Den Favoriten von Thebadfrag sehe ich jetzt schon.


 Also meiner ist der Delta. Der Audi ist nicht genug modifiziert und auf alte Daimler steh ich nicht so unbedingt, obwohl ich da arbeite.  Ist aber schon geil so nen 6,9 Liter zu fahren. Ist was einmaliges, was es heute nicht mehr gibt.



watercooled schrieb:


> Kurz was anderes: Wie schauts beim W203 mit OM611/646 aus? Solide Kiste?
> Wie stark ist der vom Rost befallen? Großer Wertverfall? Arg viel tiefer kanns ja nicht mehr gehen


 OM646 ist top, am besten nen OM646 Mopf. 611 is nicht so der Burner, es sei denn du schraubst selber. Ansich beides gute Motoren. Der 646 und 646 Mopf haben beide die Motormechanik vom 611er. Problem beim 611er ist das man keinen mit DPF bekommt, Glühkerzen und Saugrohr. Saugrohr ist immer so ne verdammt dreckige Arbeit. 

Ansonsten musste beim 203 nen bischen auf Rost achten, am besten ab Mopf kaufen. Wenn die Fußraumklappen klacken ist die Chance 50/50 ob es ein paar Euro oder ein paar mehr kostet. 
Zugstreben/Querstrebenlagerung VA auf jeden Fall angucken. Heckwischer ausprobieren und bei Xenonscheinwerfern nach Wasser gucken und ob die leuchten. Viele bauen da hinten die Deckel falschrum drauf und dann läuft Wasser rein. Keine Ahnung warum, es steht doch die Einbaurichtung drauf.


----------



## winner961 (12. November 2014)

Also ich hab bis jetzt auch schon 10tkm abgespult und 'Finger gekreuzt' passiert ist mir noch nichts  Davon knapp 7500km Stadt der Rest auf den Wegen zu den Treffen auf der Autobahn .


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also meiner ist der Delta. Der Audi ist nicht genug modifiziert und auf alte Daimler steh ich nicht so unbedingt, obwohl ich da arbeite.  Ist aber schon geil so nen 6,9 Liter zu fahren. Ist was einmaliges, was es heute nicht mehr gibt.


 
Ok, dann lag ich doch falsch. Ich hätte auf den Daimler-Schinken getippt.


----------



## winner961 (12. November 2014)

@keinnick das Eisenschwein ist schon geil  ich würde aber auch zum Delta greifen  Durfte ich letztens mal auf nem Treffen bewegen schon ein geiles Teil.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2014)

Wenn ich einen Sportauspuff von Eisenmann an meinem BMW anbringe, hat das Einfluss auf die Umweltplakette? Muss ich sonst noch irgendwas beachten? Laut Herstellerwebseite und Ebay-Angebot passt der für mein Auto und es sind auch keine Arbeiten an der Heckschürze notwendig zur Montage des Auspuffs.


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Sportauspuff von Eisenmann an meinem BMW anbringe, hat das Einfluss auf die Umweltplakette?



Wenn der ab Kat ist, dann nein.


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pcghx.nfsgame/posts/707995385936468


Das darf gerne geteilt werden sofern FB-Acc vorhanden... Vielleicht hilft das "schlechte Gewissen" wenn der oder die es ließt.......  Danke!


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2014)

Warst du dran beteiligt?


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

Ja ich bin der, ders geschrieben hat...


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2014)

Nächste Woche Mittwoch hole ich Ihn nach Hause.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Audi ist nicht genug modifiziert...


Dem ist es nur nicht anzusehen.  Im grunde kann man an das ding nur noch spoiler ran bauen und den motor noch weiter tunen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst die dome wurden schon verstärkt. (wichtig für schotterstrecken)


> ...und auf alte Daimler steh ich nicht so unbedingt, obwohl ich da arbeite.


 Also je nach fahrzeug find ich die nicht schlecht. Es sind auch noch ein paar schweden mit einem 190er benz unterwegs (die alten, kantigen), aber von denen hab ich noch keine halbwegs brauchbaren foto`s hin bekommen.


----------



## DrDave (12. November 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch hole ich Ihn nach Hause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leon FR würde ich auch nehmen. Welcher Motor ist drin?


----------



## soth (12. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Problem ist ja auch das die massen gar nicht hinter die linie passen.


Als ob! Die Leute sind wohl einfach unfähig, hier funktioniert es auch, mit wesentlich mehr Leuten!


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Leon FR würde ich auch nehmen. Welcher Motor ist drin?


 
2.0 TSI 280PS


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Als ob! Die Leute sind wohl einfach unfähig, hier funktioniert es auch, mit wesentlich mehr Leuten!


Ja bei dir sind die Leute bestimmt nicht 12


----------



## DrDave (12. November 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> 2.0 TSI 280PS


Habs auf den ersten Blick gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es ja der Cupra ist


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Geile" fahrzeuge gibt es nicht ab werk und durch ein bloßes tiefer legen+irgendwelche anbauteile wird ein auto auch nicht zwingend schöner.  (gut, für tiefer legen bin ich eh nicht zu begeistern)
> Als "geil" würde *ich* ja eher sowas bezeichnen, oder halt die hier...


 
So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker ich finde davon keinen auch nur ansatzweise geil. 



Magogan schrieb:


> Der Baum sieht das aber bestimmt anders...
> 
> Ich hab inzwischen über 10000 km und das größtenteils in der Stadt. Da ist die Chance, einen Unfall zu bauen, höher.


 
Nach 10.000 Kilometer hat man quasi noch 0 Erfahrung und da kann man auch nicht "vergleichweise" gut fahren. Das sich Fahranfänger immer so maßlos überschätzen müssen.


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2014)

Da hast du recht.


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2014)

BMW E46 Limo-Touring-Coupe Eisenmann Edelstahl Sportauspuff 2x70mm 316-328i | eBay

Der sollte ohne Probleme an mein E46 325 Ci Coupé passen, oder?

@Riverna: Mit "vergleichsweise gut" meinte ich verglichen mit den gefühlten 20% oder so, die noch schlechter fahren xD


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2014)

Der neue Leon ist schon en richtig schönes Auto - sieht zig mal besser aus wie der Vorgänger 

Und die Farbe passt mMn auch gut.


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2014)

Ich find den alten auch sehr schick...aber das mag auch hauptsächlich am Motor liegen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch hole ich Ihn nach Hause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch 
Schönes Auto


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> BMW E46 Limo-Touring-Coupe Eisenmann Edelstahl Sportauspuff 2x70mm 316-328i | eBay
> 
> Der sollte ohne Probleme an mein E46 325 Ci Coupé passen, oder?


 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß alle E46 Karosserie -und Motorvarianten den gleichen Endtopf haben...
laut Homepage, haben die auch verschiedene Teilenummern (Vergleich 316Ci und 325Ci), muß aber nichts heissen!
316Ci B5246.00700
325Ci B5304.00700

Ruf mal bei Eisenmann an!


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2014)

Hmm, laut Artikelfoto steht auf dem Auspuff sogar 316-328 i drauf. Sollte eigentlich stimmen... Wenn nicht, dann stand das aber so in der Beschreibung und ich kann den zurückschicken, weil er nicht der Beschreibung entspricht.


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

jo steht immer, auch auf der Eisenmann Homepage.
Bei der Bestellung muß man aber das Modell angeben und du wirst gleich sehen warum.
Fehlersuchbild...Hint...Endtopf Eingang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit...und jetzt solltest du auch wissen, warum der bei dir nicht passt!


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2014)

Super, passt wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht.

Aber der wurde auch - anders als in der Beschreibung angeben - gar nicht eingeschickt zu Eisenmann. Das haben die mir telefonisch bestätigt.


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Super, passt wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht.
> 
> Aber der wurde auch - anders als in der Beschreibung angeben - gar nicht eingeschickt zu Eisenmann. Das haben die mir telefonisch bestätigt.


 
Der passt sogar ganz sicher nicht!
Der im Angebot ist für ein 4 Zyl-Modell und nur einflutig beim Eingang.


----------



## Kusanar (13. November 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der bewegt ihn hoffentlich ab und zu auch artgerecht. (nach dem warm fahren) Zum cruisen wurden die dinger ja nicht gebaut...


 
Bewegt wird er selbstverständlich. Allerdings nur bei sommerlichen Bedinungen und Schönwetter. Dann aber auch mal gerne quer 

Echt schade was Lancia mit dem Delta gemacht hat. Die neuen Modelle haben ihren Namen nicht verdient...


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Der passt sogar ganz sicher nicht!
> Der im Angebot ist für ein 4 Zyl-Modell und nur einflutig beim Eingang.


Weiß ich doch nicht, da steht nur, dass er für 316-328i geeignet ist. Ich werde mich ja wohl auf Beschreibungen verlassen dürfen.

Dass die Beschreibung offensichtlich falsch ist, weiß ich jetzt aber auch. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es auch nicht stimmt, dass der zu Eisenmann eingeschickt wurde.


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

Schreib den Verkäufer an, wenn der nicht darauf eingeht und sein Angebot und oder deinen Kauf zurücknimmt, dann melde es Ebay.
Kommt leider öfters vor...


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2014)

Ebay macht da leider nichts, erst im Nachhinein, falls ich die Auktion gewonnen habe. Aber der Verkäufer sollte das Gebot eh zurücknehmen, wenn er keinen Rechtsstreit verlieren will, denn ich sollte definitiv im Recht sein.

Hab den jetzt neu bei gekauft für 688 Euro, dieses Mal definitiv den richtigen. Hoffentlich ist der Klang auch gut xD Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Hab mir nur ein paar YouTube-Videos angeguckt, aber da ist die Qualität (vom Mikrofon) oft nicht so gut.

Edit: Okay, ich wurde überboten. Jetzt wird halt ein anderer, nichtsahnender Käufer verarscht...


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

Kommt immer darauf an, wie man es haben will...Guter Klang ist wie Geschmack und mMn subjektiv.
Ich mag den Klang von Eisenmann nicht mehr so...deswegen hat meine Emma eine Komplettanlage von Supersprint bekommen.
Klingt nicht so rotzig blechern, eher dumpfer.

Check mal ab, ob dein originaler Endtopf eine Klappensteuerung hat.
Hat nicht jeder 325er.
Wenn ja, dann schließ den Schlauch von der Unterdruckdose am Endtopf ab und montiere eine passende Schraube in den Schlauch.
Befestige das ganze mit Kabelbindern.
Sonst kann es vorkommen dass du ne Fehlermeldung bekommst.

Aja noch ganz wichtig...unbedingt auf das normalerweise beiliegende Gutachten bestehen und gegebenenfalls nachordern!


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2014)

Also aufm E36 325i klingt der Eisenmann einfach nur göttlich. Da könnte ich mir keinen besseren vorstellen.


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

Hatte selber am E36 325er und 328er einen Eisenmann mit Tezet-Fächer und Einzeldrossel
yep, kann schon sehr fein klingen, aber ich hab mich da satt gehört.^^


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2014)

Selbst unter meinem 535D klingt ein Eisenmann immer noch um Welten besser, als manch anderer Hersteller. Man zahlt zwar zunächst deutlich mehr, bekommt aber selbst nach vielen Jahren noch gut 60-70% des Neupreises. Edelstahl ist glücklicherweise zeitlos. 

Bezüglich der Zulässigkeit sollte man aber grob darauf achten, dass Eisenmann erst ~2007 angefangen hat, seine Produkte typgenehmigen zu lassen. Davor gab es nur Teilegutachten, die aber problemlos eigetragen werden, sofern es sich um die normale Variante "S - Sport" handelt. Meinen musste ich auch noch eintragen lassen.


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

Jein, davor gab es Teilegutachten die teilweise falsch waren...
Vorallem mit den ersten E36 Auspuffmodellen gab es einige Probleme und wurden in Österreich nicht eingetragen.
Aber bei uns hier in den Alpen tickt die Zeit eh sowieso anders.
Sachen die bei euch eingetragen werden, sind bei uns teilweise schon "Gefahr in Verzug"...soviel zur grenzenlosen EU...^^
...und wie schon oben geschrieben, Klang ist subjektiv.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Selbst unter meinem 535D klingt ein Eisenmann immer noch um Welten besser, als manch anderer Hersteller. Man zahlt zwar zunächst deutlich mehr, bekommt aber selbst nach vielen Jahren noch gut 60-70% des Neupreises. Edelstahl ist glücklicherweise zeitlos.


 
Beim 35D lässt sich zumindest legal noch etwas Klang rausholen. Bei vielen anderen Dieseln muss schon der DPF raus, damit man überhaupt etwas Klang bekommt.
Wobei man mit "richtigem" Klang beim Diesel ja eh nicht rechnen kann (außer eben mit rabiaten Mitteln wie Downpipe + straight pipe)

----------------------

Letztens noch diese Videos gesehen:
62mm 335i Fly-by - YouTube
Single turbo 335i highway pull - YouTube
N54 mit dem schönen N55 Klang dank single Turbo  Wusste gar nicht dass sowas angeboten wird und vorallem wie viele sowas fahren, vorallem in den USA.
Günstig ist aber anders : BMW N54 VFF600 Single Turbo Kit | FFTec Motorsports | Store


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2014)

Die Audi 3.0TDI können aber mehr als geil klingen.
Wie ein GTR...nur das bei 4000upm schluss ist 
Und die 5 Zylinder Volvo Diesel klingen auch sehr nice.


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Jein, davor gab es Teilegutachten die teilweise falsch waren...
> Vorallem mit den ersten E36 Auspuffmodellen gab es einige Probleme und wurden in Österreich nicht eingetragen.
> Aber bei uns hier in den Alpen tickt die Zeit eh sowieso anders.
> Sachen die bei euch eingetragen werden, sind bei uns teilweise schon "Gefahr in Verzug"...soviel zur grenzenlosen EU...^^
> ...und wie schon oben geschrieben, Klang ist subjektiv.


 
Das ist nicht richtig. Von Eisenmann gibt es genau ein Teilegutachten von 2003, welches als gefälscht hinterlegt ist. Betroffen ist der Endschalldämpfer EB5215 für den E46. 186 EG-Typgenehmigungen gab es ab 15.11.2007 und 8 ABEs ab 04.02.2010. 

Wenn du von "Alpen" und von "bei euch" redest, dann wohnst du wohl in Österreich, oder? Da sind deutsche Teilegutachten eh nicht gültig, es sei denn, die Behörde oder Organisation erkennt diese an. Da kann man sich nicht beschweren, wenn diese nicht eingetragen werden. Die Typgenehmigungen ab 2007 stellen kein Problem dar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Audi 3.0TDI können aber mehr als geil klingen.
> Wie ein GTR...nur das bei 4000upm schluss ist
> Und die 5 Zylinder Volvo Diesel klingen auch sehr nice.


 
Aber auch nur mit nicht legalen Mitteln


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2014)

DPF raus und ab geht die Post


----------



## Beam39 (13. November 2014)

Jungs ich brauch mal Hilfe. Ich suche nen Polieraufsatz für einen Dremel, im Optimalfall in Kegelform, nur ich find da irgendwie nichts passendes. Ich muss das Tiefbett vom Z4 polieren weil sich da Bremsstaub reingebrannt hat. Ich hab mir mal nen Provisorium gebastelt aus ner Scheibe womits auch ging, aber ich musste das mit Schraube und Mutter befestigen so dass oben der Schraubenkopf rausgeguckt hat und ständig an der Felge angehauen ist.

Gibts sowas im Baumarkt? Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> DPF raus und ab geht die Post


 
Da wäre ich mittlerweile vorsichtig. Aufgrund vieler öffentlich bekannt gewordener entfernter DPF, gibt es für meine Zunft neue Verfahrensanweisungen bei der Begutachtung. Einige Bundesländer verlangen dabei eine umgehende Benachrichtigung der Zulassungsbehörde. Die leitet dann ein Ermittlungsverfahren ein und informiert das Finanzamt. Was dabei dann herauskommt, kannst du dir ja ausmalen. Zusammengerechnet liegen die Strafen (inkl. Verfahren) dann oft deutlich über 5.000€.


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2014)

Aber erst wenns rauskommt. Wenn ich ohne DPF vom Grün/Weiss Partybus angehalten werde dann schicken die mich doch erst mal zum TÜV oder?
Dann kann ich ja nach Hause fahren, die ori AGA wieder anbauen und dann zum TÜV Termin.


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2014)

Wenn du dich dumm anstellst können sie dich auch zur nächsten Prüfstelle "begleiten" .


----------



## watercooled (13. November 2014)

Ich habe aber einen dringenden Termin beim Rektor, mein kleiner Bruder hat was böses angestellt.


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2014)

Und du bist der Meinung, dass niemand frisch angezogene Schrauben und Verbindungen erkennt? Im Übrigen geht es nicht vorrangig um Verkehrskontrollen. Für diese muss ja erst ein Anfangsverdacht da sein. Bei TÜV oder Dekra wirst du in so einem Fall sicher auch niemanden finden, der das deckt. Wenn so ein Verdacht besteht, dann geht es um eine Straftat, für die wohl niemand an deiner Stelle den Kopf hinhalten möchte. Auf Beihilfe stehen ja auch anständige Strafen.

Mir persönlich wäre es das nie wert. Entweder ich habe das Geld für Leistung und ggf. Klang, ansonsten lasse ich das eben bleiben. Als Mr. Oberschlau kommt man in so einer Situation auch nicht weiter.


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Von Eisenmann gibt es genau ein Teilegutachten von 2003, welches als gefälscht hinterlegt ist. Betroffen ist der Endschalldämpfer EB5215 für den E46. 186 EG-Typgenehmigungen gab es ab 15.11.2007 und 8 ABEs ab 04.02.2010.
> 
> Wenn du von "Alpen" und von "bei euch" redest, dann wohnst du wohl in Österreich, oder? Da sind deutsche Teilegutachten eh nicht gültig, es sei denn, die Behörde oder Organisation erkennt diese an. Da kann man sich nicht beschweren, wenn diese nicht eingetragen werden. Die Typgenehmigungen ab 2007 stellen kein Problem dar.



Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege aber:

Füher gab es 3 Versionen
Version I : N mit ABE
Version II : S mit Teilgutachten
Version III: SS als Export

Nur hat damals Eisenmann ein paar Töpfe mit Genehmigung ohne eingestanzter E-Nummer ausgeliefert und somit war die Genehmigung ungültig!
Waren aber nicht die einzigen, war ja bei Supersport und Konsorten auch so.
Teilegutachten sind sehrwohl bei uns gültig nur eintragungspflichtig und damit auf "good will" vom Prüfer abhängig.
Jo, probier mal einen gebrauchten Eisenmann selbst in der S-Variante einzutragen...lol

Original Auszug Tüv KFZ Österreich:

Endschalldämpfer oder komplette Auspuffanlagen ohne E-Prüfzeichen müssen eingetragen werden. 
In diesem Fall ist ein Teilegutachten, in dem die jeweiligen Richtlinien über das Leistungs-, Abgas- und Geräuschverhalten geprüft und bestätigt sind, erforderlich. 
Die serienmäßigen Werte dürfen nicht verschlechtert werden, auch der Geräuschpegel (sowohl Fahrgeräusch als auch im Nahfeld) darf nicht verändert werden!

Wenn das Ding schon ein paar Jahre drunter hängt, darf bei uns in Ö auch mit E-Prüfzeichen und Genehmigung, ohne Veränderung der Anlage, bei Kontrolle ein Anzeige erstattet werden.
Begründung weil sich das Geräuschverhalten geändert hat.
Dazu gibt es Grenzwerte.
...und selbst wenn der Tüv Wien seine Sanktus drauf setzt, kann dann die Magistratsabteilung 46 dir noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
Ajo und jede einzelne Prüfstelle regelt das anders...eh klar...^^

noch ein paar Pics von der letzten Ausfahrt...jetzt geht die Emma in den wohl verdienten Winterschlaf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege aber:
> 
> Füher gab es 3 Versionen
> Version I : N mit ABE
> ...


 
Ganz genau weiß ich das auch nicht. Richtig ist, dass es schon immer zumindest zwei Varianten gab, wobei "SS" oder "Race" bei uns nicht zulassungsfähig waren und auch immer noch sind. Was die Genehmigung gewisser Endtöpfe angeht, so wurden diese wohl damals an Zwischenhändler ausgeliefert, aber ohne Typschild. Dieses lag aber wohl bei und konnte dann nachträglich angebracht werden. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gab das wohl für die Händler viel Ärger und schlussendlich in der Quintessenz auch für Eisenmann.


----------



## dsdenni (13. November 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege aber:
> 
> Füher gab es 3 Versionen
> Version I : N mit ABE
> ...


 
Schönes Auto 

Gab es diese Felgen nicht auf der 8er Reihe? Die kommen mir so bekannt vor


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2014)

Die Styling 21 gab es sowohl auf 5er, 7er und 8er - natürlich mit anderen Einpresstiefen und beim 5er mit kleinerer Bereifung auf der Hinterachse.


----------



## winner961 (13. November 2014)

Ds das sind die originalen M5-Schaufelräder


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

yep wie von Klutten und winner961 geschrieben, sind das die originalen M5 Styling 21 Felgen.
Die hat es auch am E31 8er und E32 7er gegeben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Jungs ich brauch mal Hilfe. Ich suche nen Polieraufsatz für einen Dremel, im Optimalfall in Kegelform, nur ich find da irgendwie nichts passendes. Ich muss das Tiefbett vom Z4 polieren weil sich da Bremsstaub reingebrannt hat. Ich hab mir mal nen Provisorium gebastelt aus ner Scheibe womits auch ging, aber ich musste das mit Schraube und Mutter befestigen so dass oben der Schraubenkopf rausgeguckt hat und ständig an der Felge angehauen ist.
> 
> Gibts sowas im Baumarkt? Weiß da jemand was?


 
Müsste es dort geben. Aber bei den Dingern dran denken, eine ganz geringe Drehzahl zu nehmen. Sonst bist du sehr schnell, wenn vorhanden, durch den Klarlack durch.
Wie stark ist der Bremsstaub denn eingebrannt, hats du ein Foto ?
Ich nehme für diese kleinen eingebrannten Flecken entweder Knete oder wenn's ganz fest sitzt benutzte ich Schwefelsäure (verdünnt, je nach Hartnäckigkeit,~ 30-60% verdünnt mit Wasser). 
Sollte man nur nicht zu lange einwirken lassen


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2014)

Bedeutet das jetzt, dass ich mit meinem Auto nicht nach Österreich fahren darf, wenn ich den Eisenmann-Auspuff anbaue?


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bedeutet das jetzt, dass ich mit meinem Auto nicht nach Österreich fahren darf, wenn ich den Eisenmann-Auspuff anbaue?



Nein, natürlich darfst du.^^
Da muss schon Gefahr in Verzug sein, dass du dir damit Ärger einfangen kannst.
Aber sicher nicht wegen einem Eisenmann-Endtopf.

Da müssen schon eher die Reifen fertig gefahren oder die Auspuffanlage runterhängen, damit da was passiert.


----------



## JaniZz (13. November 2014)

"Gefahr in Verzug " hört sich geil an  

Schöner 5er  
Werden auch immer seltener.


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2014)

Gefahr im Verzug? Wie soll denn von einem Auspuff Gefahr ausgehen, wenn nicht gerade Flammen rauskommen? xD


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

@JaniZz
danke ich geb mir auch Mühe, den von vorne bis hinten frisch zu halten.
Bekomme sehr oft, auch mitten auf der Ampel, Komplimente und Feedback zu der Rennsemmel...YEAH!^^

Wie oben geschrieben, geht es da eher um sicherheitsrelevante Sachen!

Edit:

Fahrwerke für in Österreich zugelassene Fahrzeuge:

Weniger als 11cm - leichter Mangel - praktisch keine Folgen, außer es gibt noch weitere Mängel in dieser Mängelgruppe (Fahrwerk). Dann kann auch aus einem leichten Mangel in Verbindung mit anderen (leichten) Mängeln ein schwerer Mangel werden (passiert aber nur bei der LReg., Bundesanstalt oder techn. Unterwegskontrollen). Quasi die gelbe Karte.
Weniger als 9cm - schwerer Mangel - Anzeige. Vergleichbar mit der zweiten gelben Karte.
Weniger als 7cm - !!!Gefahr im Verzug!!! - Anzeige und Kennzeichentafelabnahme. Gelb-Rote Karte.

Gewindefahrwerke:

Ein mit der Hand jederzeit verstellbares Gewindefahrwerk ist an sich bereits (zumindest) ein schwerer Mangel, 
und das bereits ohne dass ein sonstiger Faktor (Zu Wenig Bodenfreiheit, mangelnder Federweg, Schleifspuren usw.,) hinzukommt. 
Ein Gewindefahrwerk muss (in Österreich) gegen Manipulation und selbstständiges Verstellen gesichert sein (Sicherungsmutter und Sicherungsstift der nicht ohne weiteres entfernt werden kann).

Jede Änderung am Fahrwerk, mit Ausnahme des Austauschs der serienmäßigen Stoßdämpfer gegen Sportstoßdämpfer mit gleichen Funktionsmaßen, ist anzeigepflichtig!

Bei der Umrüstung von Fahrwerken oder Federn sind folgende Punkte zu beachten:
Die verwendeten Federn oder Federbeine müssen ausreichende Betriebsfestigkeit aufweisen (Nachweis der Federtragfähigkeit für die höchsten zulässigen Achslasten mittels Teilegutachten)
Die Oberfläche von Federn darf keiner galvanischer Behandlung (z.B. Verchromen) unterzogen werden, da durch die galvanische Behandlung die Festigkeit des Federnmaterials verändert wird
Die Federn dürfen nachträglich nicht lackiert werden, da die Kennzeichnung lesbar bleiben muss!
Die Achsgeometrie (Spur, Sturzeinstellung) muss durch eine Fachwerkstätte gemäß den Herstellerangaben überprüft und falls erforderlich, neu eingestellt werden.
Die Scheinwerfereinstellung ist zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls einzustellen
Der lastabhängige Bremskraftregler an der Hinterachse (fallsvorhanden) ist gemäß den Herstellerangaben zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls einzustellen.

Bei Schraubfahrwerken sind weiters folgende Punkte zu beachten:

Eine ausreichende Bodenfreiheit von 110 mm an festen Teilen und von 80 mm an formelastischen Teilen muss an dem mit einer Prüfmasse von 75 kg am Fahrersitz belasteten Fahrzeug gewährleistet sein 
(es muss eine Schwelle mit einer Höhe von 110 mm überfahren werden können...mit Beladung!!!)!
Ausreichender Abstand des Verstellrings zu Reifen und Rädern
Der Verstellbereich des Fahrwerkes (z.B. Abstand Unterkante Federteller bis Gewindeende muss im Bereich von .......... mm bis ......... mm liegen) ist im Teilegutachten angegeben und muss eingehalten werden
Eine zusätzliche Sicherung gegen nachträgliche Tieferstellung durch einen Sicherungsring mit Abrissschrauben ist erforderlich.

Folgende Punkte müssen beachtet werden:

Der Einbau der Fahrwerksfedern oder Komplettfahrwerke muss gemäß der Montageanleitung des Herstellers erfolgen
Ausreichender Abstand zu Karosserie- und Fahrwerksteilen, wie z.B. Antriebswellen, Räder, Reifen, Rahmenköpfe, Lenkhebel, Spurstangen, Spurköpfe, Radaufhängungen, Stabilisatoren, Bremsleitungen, Kabeln, etc.
Es dürfen keine zusätzlichen (gesteckten) Federwegbegrenzer verwendet werden.
Die Feder muss über den gesamten Federweg eindeutig geführt sein und ein spielfreier Sitz bei voll ausgefederten Achsen ist zu gewährleisten.
Bei der Beladung bis zu den höchsten zulässigen Achslasten ist ein ausreichender Restfederweg von 25 mm erforderlich!!!

Luftfahrwerke (Air-Ride-Systeme) sind bis auf weiteres in Österreich nicht eintragungsfähig, da keine ausreichende Sicherung gegen Tieferstellung realisierbar ist!


----------



## Beam39 (13. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Müsste es dort geben. Aber bei den Dingern dran denken, eine ganz geringe Drehzahl zu nehmen. Sonst bist du sehr schnell, wenn vorhanden, durch den Klarlack durch.
> Wie stark ist der Bremsstaub denn eingebrannt, hats du ein Foto ?
> Ich nehme für diese kleinen eingebrannten Flecken entweder Knete oder wenn's ganz fest sitzt benutzte ich Schwefelsäure (verdünnt, je nach Hartnäckigkeit,~ 30-60% verdünnt mit Wasser).
> Sollte man nur nicht zu lange einwirken lassen


 
Das Zeug sitzt schon extrem fest, ist quasi mit  der Oberfläche "zusammengeschmolzen" . Ich habs damals mit Nevr Dull, Menzerna Polishin Cream etc. probiert mit nur mäßigem Erfolg per Hand, erst mit dem Aufsatz und Dremel und anschließender Runde mit Nevr Dull bin ich auf ein akzeptables Ergebnis gekommen, aber leider nur auf der linken Seite, für die Rechte hatte ich keine Zeit mehr. Meinst du Schwefelsäure bringt da was? Ich hab jetzt bei Amazon ein Set bestellt für 15€, mal gucken. Wenn du meinst Schwefelsäure bringt was probier ich das auch.

EDIT: Race, dein M5 ist ein verfluchtes Heiligtum, richtig schönes Fahrzeug!


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Eine ausreichende Bodenfreiheit von 110 mm an festen Teilen und von 80 mm an formelastischen Teilen muss an dem mit einer Prüfmasse von 75 kg am Fahrersitz belasteten Fahrzeug gewährleistet sein
> (es muss eine Schwelle mit einer Höhe von 110 mm überfahren werden können...mit Beladung!!!)!


 Hersteller sind mal wieder davon ausgenommen, denn in AT kann man auf jeden Fall einen SLS kaufen.  Da ist nix mit 110mm.



watercooled schrieb:


> Aber erst wenns rauskommt. Wenn ich ohne DPF  vom Grün/Weiss Partybus angehalten werde dann schicken die mich doch  erst mal zum TÜV oder?
> Dann kann ich ja nach Hause fahren, die ori AGA wieder anbauen und dann zum TÜV Termin.


 Mal eben grade je nach Auto 3-12 Stunden Arbeit... 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Zeug sitzt schon extrem fest, ist quasi mit   der Oberfläche "zusammengeschmolzen" . Ich habs damals mit Nevr  Dull, Menzerna Polishin Cream etc. probiert mit nur mäßigem Erfolg per  Hand, erst mit dem Aufsatz und Dremel und anschließender Runde mit Nevr  Dull bin ich auf ein akzeptables Ergebnis gekommen, aber leider nur auf  der linken Seite, für die Rechte hatte ich keine Zeit mehr. Meinst du  Schwefelsäure bringt da was? Ich hab jetzt bei Amazon ein Set bestellt  für 15€, mal gucken. Wenn du meinst Schwefelsäure bringt was probier ich  das auch.


 Ist das Alu oder ist das außen ein polierter Edelstahlring? Wenn es Edelstahl sein sollte einfach mit Autosol+Soffeinsatz für nen Akkuschrauber wegmachen.


----------



## raceandsound (13. November 2014)

@Beam39
danke, danke, danke!!! 
Absolut geniales Gerät mit traumhaften Klang, alter Saugmotor-Laufcharakteristik, super ehrlich zu fahren und alles drin was ich brauche!

@TheBadFrag

jo, hat aber nix mit Hersteller ausgenommen zu tun! 
Ist nicht der Erste und wird auch nicht der Letzte in Österreich sein mit Sondergenehmigung/Einzelgenehmigung und dementsprechenden Eintrag im Typenschein.


----------



## fatlace (13. November 2014)

Wow, also mit gewindefahrwerk nicht nach österreich fahren, das merk ich mir 

Der M5 ist ein absolutes traumauto 

Ich hab heute mal die m packet stoßstange mit performance diffusor probemontiert. 
Also die befestigung hinten von der stoßstange ist echt beschissen, wen man da keine ahnung hat, reißt man sich ganz schnell viele halter kaputt... 
 Die endrohre vom ESD werden noch gekürtzt und 135i schwarzchrom blenden kommen dann noch dran
Heck ist auch schon beim lacker, hoffe nächste woche kann ich es abholen.


----------



## Kusanar (14. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn du von "Alpen" und von "bei euch" redest, dann wohnst du wohl in Österreich, oder? Da sind deutsche Teilegutachten eh nicht gültig, es sei denn, die Behörde oder Organisation erkennt diese an. Da kann man sich nicht beschweren, wenn diese nicht eingetragen werden.


 
Ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Laut dem Amt der (Bundes-)Landesregierung (ja, hier in Ö könnte das theoretisch noch pro Bundesland unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden ) sind Auspuffe dann nicht eintragungspflichtig:
* wenn diese ein E-Prüfzeichen besitzen und
* entweder eine  österreichische ABE (Remus, Sebring) oder bei einem "ausländischen"  Sportauspuff eine EG-Genehmigung beiliegt.

Wie @raceandsound aber schon erwähnt hat, gibt's auch noch das Dilemma mit der Lautstärke. Wenns wirklich sehr unangenehm fürs Ohr wird, kann dich die Polizei schon mal aus dem Verkehr ziehen, trotz E-Nummer und ABE / EG-Genehmigung.
Und tatsächlich hängt es auch ein klein wenig vom Prüfer ab, ob er dich zum TÜV zur Einzelabnahme schickt oder ob E-Nummer und Papier schon reicht.... 

Aber mit deutscher Zulassung müsst ihr euch da keine Sorgen machen, wenns bei euch eingetragen / für den Straßenverkehr zulässig ist, wird ein österreichischer Polizist GAR NICHTS unternehmen um euch an der Weiterfahrt zu hindern, egal ob die vorgenommene Änderung am Auto in Österreich nicht zulassungsfähig ist oder schon. Der ganze Papierkram der dahintersteht ist das nicht Wert  und Auswirkungen auf die deutsche Zulassung hat es sowieso nicht.
Beispiel: Hier in Tirol fahren ja öfters mal die Nachbarn aus Südtirol / Italien durch. In Italien ist so einiges erlaubt, was hier in Österreich sofort den Entzug der Fahrzeugpapiere nach sich ziehen würde (z.B. Bodenfreiheit in Höhe einer Zigarettenschachtel - und damit mein ich durchaus die kürzeste Seite der Packung). Aber mangels Handhabe und Auswirkungen hält sich die heimische Polizei zurück...


----------



## raceandsound (14. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wow, also mit gewindefahrwerk nicht nach österreich fahren, das merk ich mir
> 
> Der M5 ist ein absolutes traumauto
> 
> ...


 
Jo stimmt, ist/war schon immer mein Traumauto, generell ist der E34 für mich noch ein richtiges ehrliches Auto.
Der E34 M5 ist das letzte von BMW (eher in Garching) per Hand zusammengebaute Auto.
Den aber noch im brauchbaren (rostfrei) und vor allem günstigen Zustand zu bekommen, wird auch immer schwerer...
So wie meiner da steht (0 Rost, Motor ca. 15.000km, Leder fast wie neu), habe ich um den Preis nicht nein sagen können, bekomme ich so nie wieder.

@fatlace wegen Gewinde
so wie von @Kusanar geschrieben, wenn das bei euch in Deutschland schon eingetragen wurde, mußt du bei uns keine Angst haben.
Wird sich niemand antun...außer es ist schon ein Vergehen mit "Gefahr in Verzug" ersichtlich und du hast einen sehr Motivierten erwischt.
Generell gilt, immer freundlich bleiben, auch wenn der Beamte einen schlechten Tag haben sollte.
Papiere und Genehmigungen mitführen und wenn geht, nicht weit davon abweichen 
(wie viel Restgewinde ist noch vorhanden, Fahrzeughöhe, Rad/Reifen Kombination usw...).
Wenn alles halbwegs passen sollte, wird die Amtshandlung nicht lange dauern!

Schön, schön die Arbeiten und das Gesamtbild auf deinem E92!


----------



## dsdenni (14. November 2014)

So ne M Packet Stoßstange lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon. Mein Nachbar hat seinen 1er auch mit M Stoßstange aufgewertet. Da gibt es schon einen Unterschied!


----------



## aloha84 (14. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> So ne M Packet Stoßstange lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon. Mein Nachbar hat seinen 1er auch mit M Stoßstange aufgewertet. Da gibt es schon einen Unterschied!


 
Wie viel mehr vmax bringen die?


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2014)

Auch wenn die Frage wohl nicht ernst gemeint ist, bei dem M Zeug geht es in erster Linie um Optik. Ausgenommen mal vom M Fahrwerk.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie viel mehr vmax bringen die?


 
+12,483km/h und Eisdielenbonus.


----------



## dsdenni (14. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie viel mehr vmax bringen die?



Genau 0.7 KM/h 
Geht gut ab für so a Diesel


----------



## aloha84 (14. November 2014)

Alter!
Deo versprüht, Zigarette angezündet

// hier sieht man das Auto besser!
http://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/article134335255/Auto-explodiert-weil-Frauen-Deo-verspruehten.html

......das sich die beiden Frauen dabei verletzt haben, ist natürlich nicht lustig.


----------



## dsdenni (14. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Alter!
> Deo versprüht, Zigarette angezündet
> 
> ......das sich die beiden Frauen dabei verletzt haben, ist natürlich nicht lustig.



Eher blöd ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Kusanar (14. November 2014)

Puh.... so hart das jetzt klingen mag, aber für mich wieder mal ein Fall für einen "Darwin-Award".

Trotzdem gute Besserung von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ......das sich die beiden Frauen dabei verletzt haben, ist natürlich nicht lustig.


 

Wieso, weils politisch nicht korrekt ist?

Ich musste schon etwas schmunzeln.
Naja war doch eher ein Lachen.

Soviel Bloedheit auf einen Haufen, und dann noch in nem Auto unterwegs sein.


----------



## der_yappi (14. November 2014)

Wären die Nichtraucher wäre ihnen das nicht passiert


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2014)

So sieht ein Golf 4 aus, nachdem er mit 100kmh auffer Autobahn abgeschossen wurde... Der Andere hatte schön unter meinem Heck geparkt, deswegen der unnatürliche Radsturz .


----------



## keinnick (14. November 2014)

Du könntest den Wagen ruhig mal wieder waschen! 

Ohne Spaß: Schön, dass Dir (anscheinend) nichts passiert ist.


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2014)

Mir gehts soweit ganz gut. Bisschen Rücken, viel Nacken und Knie/Schulter  . Mies ist nur, dass der, wegen dem der der mir reingefahren ist, ich und mindestens drei weitere Fahrzeuge den Anker werfen mussten, die Kurve gekratzt hat... Fährt wie ne Wildsau, verursacht nen Unfall und haut ab... Wenn ich den erwische  (praktischerweise auch nen PE-Kennzeichen gehabt der Typ)...
Aber der Rest ist auch nicht viel besser gefahren... Das Warndreieck stand keine Minute, da lag es in Trümmern. Selbst nachdem die Autobahnpolizei zwei von drei Spuren dichtgemacht hat, hat noch einer versucht rechts dran lang zu kommen (links war nur noch frei).


----------



## Verminaard (14. November 2014)

oO
Oh mann, gut das du halbwegs glimpflich davongekommen bist.

Ist der Typ echt abgehauen? Glauben die wirklich die werden nicht erwischt?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. November 2014)

Hör mir auf mit Leuten die einfach abhauen. Dieses Jahr hatte mir einer am Karfreitag ein ganz besonderes Ei gelegt. Konnte ich schön Selbstbeteiligung wegen Vollkasko abdrücken. Wenn ich den in die Finger bekäme, ich könnt' für nix garantieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (14. November 2014)

Kann ein Anlasser auch defekt sein wenn er den Motor ganz normal startet aber Geräusche macht? Der beim Z4 scheint sich wohl zu verabschieden. Hab den vorhin gestartet und plötzlich ein Geräusch gehört. Motor aus, nochmal an diesmal Schlüssel gedreht gehalten und der Anlasser hat nicht mehr aufgehört Geräusche zu machen -_-...


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2014)

Ausrücklager.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ausrücklager.



Jup, war bei uns beim Traktor auch, würde ich schleunigst tauschen, da war schon gut was abgeschliffen.


----------



## Beam39 (14. November 2014)

Hab grad gelesen, is wohl ne Krankheit. Wenns nur rasselt aber normal startet dann is es der Magnetschalter, hilft trotzdem nix, muss getauscht werden -_-.


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2014)

Magnetschalter ist eher ein metallisches gleichmäßiges klacken.
Das was du hörst wird ein rasseln oder ein leiern sein.


----------



## Beam39 (14. November 2014)

Das Ausrückslager müsste sich aber auch während der Fahrt in irgendeiner Art und Weise bemerkt machen, beim Einkuppel/ Auskuppeln etc. Ich kann das Geräusch mit halten der Zündung provozieren und sobald ich den Schlüssel loslasse hört das Geräusch auch auf und kommt erst beim nächsten Start wieder vor.


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2014)

Meine dieses Ausrücklager (heißt doch so?) vom Starter.
Starterfreilauf wirds auch genannt.


----------



## Beam39 (14. November 2014)

Achso, ich war jetzt bei der Kupplung. Naja is wie gesagt wurst, kommt nen komplett neuer Anlasser rein. Da steht zwar was von kann man auseinanderbauen und fetten etc. aber lieber einmal ordentlich und dann ruhe..


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal die m packet stoßstange mit performance diffusor probemontiert.


 Und wo ist jetzt der Diffusor?  Ich sehe da keinen. Für nen Diffusor braucht man 1. einen geschlossenen Unterboden, der in Deutschland verboten ist(wegen Gullideckeln) und 2. muss der Diffusor langsam vom Unterboden an anfangen nach oben zu gehen. Was da heuzutage an den Autos ist, ist eine Wellblechstoßstange aber kein Diffusor.



watercooled schrieb:


> Meine dieses Ausrücklager (heißt doch so?) vom Starter.
> Starterfreilauf wirds auch genannt.


 Das Ausrücklager ist das Lager am Ausrückhebel der Kupplung. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Kann ein Anlasser auch defekt sein wenn er den  Motor ganz normal startet aber Geräusche macht? Der beim Z4 scheint sich  wohl zu verabschieden. Hab den vorhin gestartet und plötzlich ein  Geräusch gehört. Motor aus, nochmal an diesmal Schlüssel gedreht  gehalten und der Anlasser hat nicht mehr aufgehört Geräusche zu machen  -_-...


 Solange dein Anlasser noch nicht so aussieht alles halb so wild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Ausrücklager ist das Lager am Ausrückhebel der Kupplung.



Ja ist gut jetzt  Habe verwechselt.


----------



## dsdenni (14. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Diffusor?  Ich sehe da keinen. Für nen Diffusor braucht man 1. einen geschlossenen Unterboden, der in Deutschland verboten ist(wegen Gullideckeln) und  Autos 477"/>



Verstehe den Zusammenhang mit den Gullideckeln nicht. Könntest du mir dies bitte erklären?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja ist gut jetzt  Habe verwechselt.


 Naja im 1. Lehrjahr darfs außnahmsweise noch passieren...


----------



## norse (14. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang mit den Gullideckeln nicht. Könntest du mir dies bitte erklären?


 naja weil man mit einem komplett "geschlossenen" Unterboden, also voll verkleidet ein gewissen Unterdruck erzeugt ab einer bestimmten geschwindigkeit, was dazu führt das du die Gulli Deckel ansaugst und sie teilweise nach oben schießen können.

War ein großes Problem als die DTM damals das erste mal in China war


----------



## watercooled (14. November 2014)

Danke Herr Frag. Sie sind zu gütig


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang mit den Gullideckeln nicht. Könntest du mir dies bitte erklären?


 Ein geschlossener Unterboden mit Diffusor am Heck erzeugt unter dem Auto Unterdruck und verbessert somit die Bodenhaftung. Wenn man damit über einen Gulli fährt, dann wird dieser 30 KG schwere Gullideckel angehoben und meist auch gedreht. Das kommt dann nicht so gut, wenn da einer in den offenen Gulli fährt. Deswegen müssen bei Stadtrennen auch alle Gullideckel verschweißt werden. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Danke Herr Frag. Sie sind zu gütig


 Hätteste mal lieber bei mir gelernt, dann wär das auch nicht passiert.  Meine Azubis kloppen nämlich nicht wie verrückt AWs sondern lernen was. Außer ich hab so nen total lernresistenten. Dem bringe ich erstmal bei wie man das Spezialwerkzeug Besen richtig bedient.


----------



## ich558 (14. November 2014)

Hab kürzlich eine Werbung zu einer App gesehen welche mit Hilfe der Kamera die Fahrspur kennt, Schilder erkennt, Abstand zum Vordermann usw. 
Weiß zufällig wer wie die heißt. Kann auch sein das diese erst noch in die Stores komm. 
Wär mal interessant zu testen


----------



## dsdenni (14. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein geschlossener Unterboden mit Diffusor am Heck erzeugt unter dem Auto Unterdruck und verbessert somit die Bodenhaftung. Wenn man damit über einen Gulli fährt, dann wird dieser 30 KG schwere Gullideckel angehoben und meist auch gedreht. Das kommt dann nicht so gut, wenn da einer in den offenen Gulli fährt. Deswegen müssen bei Stadtrennen auch alle Gullideckel verschweißt werden.
> 
> Hätteste mal lieber bei mir gelernt, dann wär das auch nicht passiert.  Meine Azubis kloppen nämlich nicht wie verrückt AWs sondern lernen was. Außer ich hab so nen total lernresistenten. Dem bringe ich erstmal bei wie man das Spezialwerkzeug Besen richtig bedient.



Danke, wieder was dazugelernt. Aber das dieser Unterdruck so stark ist um einen Gullideckel mitzunehmen, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## dekay55 (14. November 2014)

Das ist auch nur ne urbane legende mit dem Gullideckel, er hebt sich vieleicht nen zentimeter mehr passiert aber auch nicht. Mir waer kein fall bekannt der wirklich belegt das nen Gullideckel komplett rausgehoben wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. November 2014)

Bei richtigen Rennwagen und entsprechenden Tempi mag der Unterdruck groß genug sein, aber straßentaugliche Fahrzeuge haben einfach zuviel Bodenfreiheit um einen echten Unterdruck zu erzeugen, der auch das Wort wert ist.


----------



## dekay55 (14. November 2014)

Es gab mal im TV nen Test, da wurd das probiert mit einem Formel 1 wagen, ergebniss ist es klappt nicht, egal ob mit 200 oder mit 250 drüber geheizt wurde, der deckel hob sich nur minimal, nichtmal so stark das bei wirklich sehr geringer bodenfreiheit was passiert.


----------



## der_yappi (14. November 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Es gab mal im TV nen Test, da wurd das probiert mit einem Formel 1 wagen, ergebniss ist es klappt nicht, egal ob mit 200 oder mit 250 drüber geheizt wurde, der deckel hob sich nur minimal, nichtmal so stark das bei wirklich sehr geringer bodenfreiheit was passiert.


 
Mythbusters
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBusters_(2013_season)#Manhole_Mishap


----------



## ebastler (14. November 2014)

Heute meine erste Fahrt alleine gehabt. Mit Mamas Auto, mit dem ich vor 2 Monaten mal 10min gefahren bin, seitdem nie mehr.
Meine erste Fahrt bei Nacht wars auch noch.

Mit nem 1000er Benziner, der zu kalt hat, und ne fast kaputte Batterie, im Dunkeln in ner Steigung (unsere EInfahrt) umdrehen... Ich hab vielleicht geschwitzt


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2014)

Kauft euch niemals ein hellgraues Auto... Ich hätte gestern eines beim Spurwechsel fast übersehen, weil es farblich perfekt zur Umgebung passte... Autobahn grau, Himmel grau und es hatte kein Licht an (war aber auch noch relativ hell draußen)...


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2014)

Mein Mutter hatte mal zwei Wochen lang ein graues Auto. Danach hatte ich eine Halskrause und sie das selbe Modell in Türkis/Grün...


----------



## tsd560ti (15. November 2014)

Von wem touchiert und irgendwo vorgedreht oder was ist da passiert?


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2014)

Vorfahrt genommen weil "unsichtbar" und dann ein bisschen gedreht. Danach halt neu gekauft und diesmal in sichtbar. 

Ist auch ca. 20 Jahre her. Von dem Schmerzensgeld durfte ich auf die Kirmes, daher alles in allem nicht die schlimmste Kindheitserinnerung .


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2014)

Ok, jetzt fühl ich mich nicht mehr so schlecht, hab schon an mir gezweifelt, weil ich das eigentlich hätte sehen müssen, auch trotz der grauen Farbe, aber immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige, der sowas übersieht.

Bei mir ist zum Glück nichts passiert, ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich den zuerst gesehen habe oder zuerst das Hupen gehört habe xD


----------



## Zoon (15. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab den vorhin gestartet und plötzlich ein  Geräusch gehört. Motor aus, nochmal an diesmal Schlüssel gedreht  gehalten und der Anlasser hat nicht mehr aufgehört Geräusche zu machen  -_-...



Dann ist der Anlasser wohl nicht in Ausgansposition zurückgekehrt und der Motor hat dann fröhlich den Anlasser angetrieben


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> oO
> Oh mann, gut das du halbwegs glimpflich davongekommen bist.
> 
> Ist der Typ echt abgehauen? Glauben die wirklich die werden nicht erwischt?


 
Bin relativ sicher, dass die den bekommen... So viele königsblaue Kia Picanto mit Peiner Kennzeichen wird es nicht geben... Wenn er so blöd war und weiter auffe A2 ist, hat er eh die Arschkarte weil das Kreuz BS-Nord da Videoüberwacht ist  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das ist auch nur ne urbane legende mit dem Gullideckel, er hebt sich vieleicht nen zentimeter mehr passiert aber auch nicht. Mir waer kein fall bekannt der wirklich belegt das nen Gullideckel komplett rausgehoben wird.


 Ich hab es bei einem Rennen der WTCC live im TV gesehen wie ein Gulli angehoben wurde und jemand anderes dann auf den schief stehenden Gulli draufgefahren ist. Ist schon ein bischen her, vielleicht finde ich das ja auf Youtube. Der Gulli hat sich unten in dne Motor gebohrt und das Auto nen ganzes Stück hochgeworfen. Danach war Rennunterbrechung und die haben die Gullis nachgeschweißt. Ich meine das war in Marrakech.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUMbiHNJkpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aq1Z3GiafJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Habe hier ein Video gefunden von der DTM, wo ein hochgesaugter Gulli Mayländer zum Verhängnis wird.


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2014)

Also, vorhin is mir nun auch der Xenon-Brenner flöten gegangen  Da ich damit gerechnet habe und den Ersatzbrenner im Fahrzeug hatte, bin ich an der nächsten Tanke raus und schnell gewechselt. Zum Glück geht das bei denen so leicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2014)

Nulljustage und Scheinwerfereinstellung auch angepasst?


----------



## aloha84 (16. November 2014)

Was kosten eigentlich xenonbrenner?


----------



## Seeefe (16. November 2014)

Vorhin war eine kundin bei mir an der tankstelle und wollte hilfe von mir, weil ihr reifen platt ist. 

wir gehen beide raus, aus dem radkasten kam schon qualm raus und der reifen war in fetzen gefahren. ich fragte nur wie weit sind sie denn mit dem reifen noch gefahren? waren dann wohl noch so 10-15km. dann sagte sie mir sie hat zwar ein geräusch gehört, aber wusste nicht was das sein sollte und fuhr weiter. 

naja am ende kam halt der abschlepper. 

Da hab ich auch nur mit dem kopf geschüttelt. wenn ich doch merke das irgendwas eindeutig nicht stimmt, halte ich doch an und schaue erstmal.


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nulljustage und Scheinwerfereinstellung auch angepasst?


 
Klar, hab die nötigen Gerätschaften grundsätzlich immer im Kofferraum rumliegen.



> Was kosten eigentlich xenonbrenner?



Ich hab für meinen nichts zahlen müssen, nen Bekannter hat hatte einen rumliegen und hat ihn mir mitgegeben. Ich glaub aber die müssten irgendwo bei 100-150€ für 2 Stk. liegen.


----------



## Klutten (16. November 2014)

Glücklicherweise gibt es bei den E-Modellen keine per Rechner anzufahrende Grundeinstellung, die man nach dem Leuchtmitteltausch durchführen muss. Das kenne ich nur aus dem VW-Konzern seit ~ Bj. 2000. Wie das bei den aktuellen Modellen von BMW und Mercedes ist, habe ich noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht. Bisher musste man diese Grundeinstellung wohl nur 1x nach Scheinwerfereinbau überprüfen, danach konnte man immer einstellen. Was sagt denn der Mercedes-Schrauber dazu?


----------



## Heumond (16. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab es bei einem Rennen der WTCC live im TV gesehen wie ein Gulli angehoben wurde und jemand anderes dann auf den schief stehenden Gulli draufgefahren ist. Ist schon ein bischen her, vielleicht finde ich das ja auf Youtube. Der Gulli hat sich unten in dne Motor gebohrt und das Auto nen ganzes Stück hochgeworfen. Danach war Rennunterbrechung und die haben die Gullis nachgeschweißt. Ich meine das war in Marrakech.
> ...
> Habe hier ein Video gefunden von der DTM, wo ein hochgesaugter Gulli Mayländer zum Verhängnis wird.



Das würde ich aber mal sehr stark anzweifeln das dieser Unfall auch nur irgendetwas mit dem Unterdruck unter den Fahrzeugen zu tun hat. Realistischer würde ich die Verschiebung durch einen Reifen, irgendeinen Spoiler oder kaputten Unterboden halten.


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2014)

Im Touriforum gabs vor ein paar Wochen auch nen Thread zum Thema "Unterboden verkleiden bei nem Straßenauto". Speziell gings um das optimale Material.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibt es bei den E-Modellen keine per Rechner anzufahrende Grundeinstellung, die man nach dem Leuchtmitteltausch durchführen muss. Das kenne ich nur aus dem VW-Konzern seit ~ Bj. 2000. Wie das bei den aktuellen Modellen von BMW und Mercedes ist, habe ich noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht. Bisher musste man diese Grundeinstellung wohl nur 1x nach Scheinwerfereinbau überprüfen, danach konnte man immer einstellen. Was sagt denn der Mercedes-Schrauber dazu?


 Eine Nulljustage muss man bei uns immer machen, wenn irgendwas am Scheinwerfer/Leuchtmittel oder Fahrwerk gemacht wurde. Dann werden die Scheinwerfer beide in Stellung unbeladen gefahren und dieser Punkt als neuer Nullpunkt übernommen. Dann stellt man das Einstellgerät davor und stellt die Scheinwerfer ein. Wenn man die Nulljustage nicht macht und immer wieder was am Auto macht und immer kraftig an der Einstellung rumdreht läuft die irgendwann ins Leere.

Wenn man den Brenner vorsichtig wechselt und den Reflektor/Linse/usw... dabei nicht bewegt kann man sich das eventuell sparen und nur die Einstellung kontrollieren. Bei Arbeiten wo der Scheinwerfer losgeschraubt wird oder irgendwas am Fahrwerk muss man es aber immer machen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was kosten eigentlich xenonbrenner?


 100-250€ je nachdem was man für einen hat. Der Schrott aus Egay ist deutlich billiger aber halt Müll.



Heumond schrieb:


> Das würde ich aber mal sehr stark anzweifeln das  dieser Unfall auch nur irgendetwas mit dem Unterdruck unter den  Fahrzeugen zu tun hat. Realistischer würde ich die Verschiebung durch  einen Reifen, irgendeinen Spoiler oder kaputten Unterboden  halten.


 Man kann es auf dem 2. Video sehen wie der Gulli angesaugt wird.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Vorhin war eine kundin bei mir an der tankstelle und wollte hilfe von mir, weil ihr reifen platt ist.


Sie wusste bestimmt auch nicht das ihr Auto einen Rückspiegel hat.


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2014)

Also irgendwann platzt mir bei dieser GTI-Fraktion echt der Kragen.. 

War vorhin mit dem Z4 unterwegs in der Stadt und irgendwann hing mir plötzlich nen Golf 7 GTI in weiß, den tollen Aufklebern und natürlich aufgedrehter Mucke am Arsch (Kennzeichen 1994 - sagt alles). Ständig hat er ohne zu blinken die Spur gewechselt, ist immer kurz vor Knapp eingeschert und klebte mir nen halben Meter hinter der Stoßstange. Auch ganz nach Klischee Sitzlehne ganz hinten und Arm schön cool am Lenkrad.

Irgendwann stand er dann endlich an der Ampel neben mir. Als ich dann rübergeschrien hab dass er anständig fahren soll und nicht wie ein gestörter dem die Arme und Beine jucken und ich ihm die gerne mal jucken kann wenn er so weiter fährt, gings plötzlich.


Bei solchen pubertierenden Kerlen platzt mir echt schnell der Kragen. Dass sind nämlich genau die von denen man dann in den Nachrichten hört wie sie in Bäumen landen oder einem anderen Fahrzeug reinfahren aber die Unschuldigen verrecken und nich sie selbst.


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2014)

Ich brauche mal Vorschläge für einen neuen Gebrauchten... Da die plötzliche Kaltverformung meine Pläne etwas über den Haufen geworfen hat, stehen erstmal maximal 3500-4000€ im Raum inklusive Anmelden (Steuern, erste Quartal Versicherung).

In die Richtung kann es gehen: Volkswagen Golf 1.4 FSI Sportline als Limousine in herbrechtingen

Bin auch für andere Marken offen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2014)

Genau wegen diesen Idioten ist meine Autoversicherung teurer geworden. In letzter Zeit wickeln sich nämlich verstärkt A3 8L's um Bäume, gefahren von Typen wie dem.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal Vorschläge für einen neuen  Gebrauchten... Da die plötzliche Kaltverformung meine Pläne etwas über  den Haufen geworfen hat, stehen erstmal maximal 3500-4000€ im Raum  inklusive Anmelden (Steuern, erste Quartal Versicherung).
> 
> In die  Richtung kann es gehen:  Volkswagen  Golf 1.4 FSI Sportline als Limousine in herbrechtingen


 Hat der schon ne Steuerkette bekommen? Ansonsten würde ich von den 1,2er und 1,4er Motoren die Finger lassen.

Audi A3 1.8 T R4 Ambition quattro Volleder als Limousine in Gernsheim
So nen Hobel wie ich fahre gibts auch schon in der Preisklasse.  Hat sogar die gleiche Farbe.

Mercedes-Benz C 200 Kompressor Classic*PDC*Navi*Klimaauto.* als Limousine in Köln
Keine Ahnung ob du auf w203 stehst. 

Mercedes-Benz C 230 Kompressor ATP Tour als Limousine in Hannover
Oder ein unzerstörbarer w202. 

BMW 320i*1-Hand*73´KM*TÜV Neu*Klimaaut*GSD*PDC* als Limousine in München
e46 gibts auch schon günstig.

Alfa Romeo 156 2.0 Twin Spark als Limousine in Unna
Oder italiano? Die Elektrik ist halt Luigi! Mario!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. November 2014)

Ich schmeiß auch mal zwei E46 rein:

BMW 320i 1.Hand,Klimatronic,118 000Km,Top Zustand als Limousine in Kolkwitz bei Cottbus

BMW 320i,Klimatronic,8xBereift,1.Hand ( geb.1939) ! als Limousine in Essen



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> BMW  320i*1-Hand*73´KM*TÜV Neu*Klimaaut*GSD*PDC* als Limousine in  München
> e46 gibts auch schon günstig.



Den würde ich nicht nehmen, da er nur den kleinen 6 Zylinder mit zu wenig Drehmoment hat. Der ist etwas unentspannt zu fahren


----------



## watercooled (16. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mercedes-Benz C 230 Kompressor ATP Tour als Limousine in Hannover
> Oder ein unzerstörbarer w202.



Bitte?  Die rosten doch schon beim anschauen zusammen 

Ist der M54 (170PS) aus dem E46 eigentlich ein guter Motor?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den würde ich nicht nehmen, da er nur den kleinen 6 Zylinder mit zu wenig Drehmoment hat. Der ist etwas unentspannt zu fahren


 Immer noch entspannter als nen 90PS Golf. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Bitte?  Die rosten doch schon beim anschauen zusammen


 Man muss ja nicht nen total verrosteten kaufen. Und selbst wenn der rostet, rostet der länger als so manches Auto als Lebenserwartung hat. 
Auf den Bildern ist weder an den Türkanten, noch an den Radläufen Rost, der macht noch 500tkm.


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Immer noch entspannter als nen 90PS Golf.


 
Wollte gerade sagen: Bisher hatte ich den BCA (75PS) statt dem BKG (90PS) ... 

W202 eher nicht. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sage bei der Autosuche: Der ist mir zu eckig  .


----------



## STSLeon (16. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal Vorschläge für einen neuen Gebrauchten... Da die plötzliche Kaltverformung meine Pläne etwas über den Haufen geworfen hat, stehen erstmal maximal 3500-4000€ im Raum inklusive Anmelden (Steuern, erste Quartal Versicherung).  In die Richtung kann es gehen: Volkswagen Golf 1.4 FSI Sportline als Limousine in herbrechtingen  Bin auch für andere Marken offen.



Der steht ja in meinem Nachbarort...wenn ich Ahnung von Autos hätte würde ich ihn für dich mal ansehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ist der M54 (170PS) aus dem E46 eigentlich ein guter Motor?


 
Absolut. Ist ein sehr zuverlässiger Motor


----------



## fatlace (16. November 2014)

Säuft nur ordentlich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Säuft nur ordentlich


 
Kommt ganz drauf an, wie man fährt. Kurzstrecke genehmigt er sich einen guten Schluck mehr, das stimmt.
Unseren Z4 mit dem M54B25 kann ich aber auf etwas längeren Strecken (30km) mit Autobahn, Landstraße und Stadt mit 7-8l fahren, ohne dabei rumschleichen zu müssen.


----------



## Beam39 (16. November 2014)

Säuft aber weniger bzw. genau soviel wie der 2l mit 150ps. Wies mit dem 2.2l Motor aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## fatlace (17. November 2014)

die 6zyl nehmen sich da alle nich so viel.
Der 2l wirkt einfach schwach auf der brust, deswegen tritt man den mehr und er hat am ende einen höheren verbrauch.
Solange man nicht nur stadtverkehr hat, geht der verbrauch auch allemal in ordnung


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also irgendwann platzt mir bei dieser GTI-Fraktion echt der Kragen..
> 
> War vorhin mit dem Z4 unterwegs in der Stadt und irgendwann hing mir plötzlich nen Golf 7 GTI in weiß, den tollen Aufklebern und natürlich aufgedrehter Mucke am Arsch (Kennzeichen 1994 - sagt alles). Ständig hat er ohne zu blinken die Spur gewechselt, ist immer kurz vor Knapp eingeschert und klebte mir nen halben Meter hinter der Stoßstange. Auch ganz nach Klischee Sitzlehne ganz hinten und Arm schön cool am Lenkrad.
> 
> ...


Vor allem sind genau das die Idioten, wegen denen ich als Italiener in meinem ersten Jahr mit dem Schein nur bessere motorisierte Einkaufswagen fahren darf. Mamas 1000ccm Benziner VW Lupo (das 50PS-Ding) ist da zum Glück noch im Limit, aber jedes Auto, das mehr gefühlte Motorleistung hat, als ich mitm Fahrrad, ist schon aus der Regelung draußen.

Das ist so ein Bullshit. 90% der Leute haben kein passendes Auto, fahren nach der Prüfung einfach ein Jahr gar nicht, und dann nanach einem Jahr ohne Fahren direkt mit einem "normalen" Auto. Ist ja so viel besser, als wenn sie das Auto direkt nach den Fahrstunden fahren würden, solange sie noch n Wenig Erfahrung haben.

Der Lupo ist aber witzig^^ Halb kaputtes (steinhartes) Fahrwerk, kombiniert mit einer sich sehr direkt anfühlenden Lenkung. Fährt sich n Wenig wie n Go-Kart. Nicht so schwammig wie der Opel Astra meiner Fahrschule damals. Bzw wie ein Tret-Go-Kart, angesichts der Motorleistung


----------



## Zoon (17. November 2014)

Was für ne Regelung meinst du. Hast du nen PKW Stufenführerschein wie bei uns beim Motorrad?

@ BMW: der 2.2L geht untenrum etwas harmonsicher also fürn Alltag etwas vollkommener. Und der Verbrauch: naja von nichts kommt halt nichts hängt größtentreils vom Fahrer ab 

Zudem gabs dem beim E46 erst beim Facelift also automatisch auch nicht mehr diese Probleme mit der Hinterachse. Generelll wenn du dir BMWs anschaust aufs Fahrwerk achten ist die Schwachstelle, potenziert je größer der Motor ist, wenn die Querlenker Lenkgetriebe etc. komplett ausgenudelt sind kannste nochmal ein paar tausender draufrechnen. Display im Dashboard gerne Pixelfehler (hatte meiner nie! ) die E46er sind nun mal in dem Alter wo se alle runtergerockt sind (liebevoll gepflegte Sondermodelle wie M3 CSL mal ausgenommen).

Federn hinten brechen gerne , Feststellbremse ist beim E46 eigtl immer defekt zieht entweder einseitig oder gar nicht. Das ganze hatte meiner zum Schluss auch der TÜV sagte Sayonara ich bin froh das ich die Fuhre los bin


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2014)

In Italien darf man als Führerscheinneuling ein Jahr lang nur bis 65PS oder so was in der Art fahren. Stufenführerschein an sich ists nicht. Auf meinem Schein steht bereits der volle B, aber ein Jahr bin ich im Inland dennoch limitiert.

Beim Motorrad gibts hier:
A1 (ab 16), 125ccm
A2 (ab 18), 35kW
A3 (ab 23 oder 24), alles

Ebenfalls behindert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2014)

65 PS? gibt es so schwache Autos noch zu kaufen? ...elektroautos mal ausgenommen...


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2014)

Tja... -.-
Edit: 55kW, also n Wenig mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (17. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> In Italien darf man als Führerscheinneuling ein Jahr lang nur bis 65PS oder so was in der Art fahren. Stufenführerschein an sich ists nicht. Auf meinem Schein steht bereits der volle B, aber ein Jahr bin ich im Inland dennoch limitiert.
> 
> Beim Motorrad gibts hier:
> A1 (ab 16), 125ccm
> ...



Also bei Motorrädern finde ich so eine regelung ganz und garnicht schlecht.


----------



## raceandsound (17. November 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Zudem gabs dem beim E46 erst beim Facelift also automatisch auch nicht mehr diese Probleme mit der Hinterachse. Generelll wenn du dir BMWs anschaust aufs Fahrwerk achten ist die Schwachstelle, potenziert je größer der Motor ist, wenn die Querlenker Lenkgetriebe etc. komplett ausgenudelt sind kannste nochmal ein paar tausender draufrechnen. Display im Dashboard gerne Pixelfehler (hatte meiner nie! ) die E46er sind nun mal in dem Alter wo se alle runtergerockt sind (liebevoll gepflegte Sondermodelle wie M3 CSL mal ausgenommen).



Stimmt leider nicht ganz mit der Hinterachse, steht nur überall falsch in den Foren und BMW selber ist auch nicht besser.
Reissen tut die Aufnahme (meist kreuzweise) bei allen, egal welche Motorisierung und Baujahr!
Viele wissen gar nicht dass sie einen Riss haben, weil um einen kleinen Riss sichtbar zu machen, man doch zu 2t an der Achse werken muss.
Mit allen, meine ich vom 316-M3 auch 330d.
Selber schon 3 M3 repariert und nicht das 0815 Rep.-Blech von BMW + den Baumarktschaum verwendet, sondern halt mit 2-3mm Blech in Ganze gegangen.^^
Vorige Woche erst wieder einen 'gemachten' 330d (~250PS, 550Nm) vor mir gehabt, bei dem sogar schon der halbe Kofferraum gerissen war.
Btw geht es bei der E90 Reihe froh und munter weiter...Dreckskonstruktion...


----------



## fatlace (17. November 2014)

Bei den M teilen auch?
das Problem sollte doch eigentlich gelöst sein wen man auf M teile aufrüstet, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht ganz mit der Hinterachse, steht nur überall falsch in den Foren und BMW selber ist auch nicht besser.
> Reissen tut die Aufnahme (meist kreuzweise) bei allen, egal welche Motorisierung und Baujahr!
> Viele wissen gar nicht dass sie einen Riss haben, weil um einen kleinen Riss sichtbar zu machen, man doch zu 2t an der Achse werken muss.
> Mit allen, meine ich vom 316-M3 auch 330d.
> ...


 
Der E30 hatte das doch auch schon, oder? Ich kann mich zumindest erinnern, dass mein Dad die ganze Geschichte beim E30 von meinem Opa auch schon mal rekonstruiert hatte...


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also irgendwann platzt mir bei dieser GTI-Fraktion echt der Kragen..
> 
> War vorhin mit dem Z4 unterwegs in der Stadt und irgendwann hing mir plötzlich nen Golf 7 GTI in weiß, den tollen Aufklebern und natürlich aufgedrehter Mucke am Arsch (Kennzeichen 1994 - sagt alles). Ständig hat er ohne zu blinken die Spur gewechselt, ist immer kurz vor Knapp eingeschert und klebte mir nen halben Meter hinter der Stoßstange. Auch ganz nach Klischee Sitzlehne ganz hinten und Arm schön cool am Lenkrad.
> 
> ...


Fällt mir auch oft auf, dass einige nicht blinken können oder zu dicht auffahren... Aber der Berliner Statdtverkehr ist eh ziemlich chaotisch, auch wenn ich immer relativ gut durchkomme  Wenn man blinkt, um die Spur zu wechseln, machen die auch meistens Platz, das ist echt praktisch xD Manchmal muss man sich die Vorfahrt auch nehmen, wenn es langsam vorangeht und man anders die Spur nicht wechseln kann, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie es anders gehen sollte, wenn alles voll mit Autos ist... Manchmal stehen einige dann an der Ampel zwischen zwei Spuren xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Bei den M teilen auch?
> das Problem sollte doch eigentlich gelöst sein wen man auf M teile aufrüstet, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


 Naja so einfach kann man nicht auf M Teile wechseln, weil das M Teil die Karrosse ist.  Achsaufnahmen beim E46 schweißen ist ne echte Drecksarbeit.


----------



## watercooled (17. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Achsaufnahmen beim E46 scheißen ist ne echte Drecksarbeit.



Wortwörtlich.


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also bei Motorrädern finde ich so eine regelung ganz und garnicht schlecht.


Die normale ja, okay. Aber ich fahr jetzt seit verdammten 4 Jahren mit dem A1 ein 124ccm Motorrad, und muss noch 4 Jahre warten, ehe ich alles fahren darf? Und noch dazu muss ich dann nochmal ne volle Fahrprüfung ablegen. Das ist doch behindert.


----------



## raceandsound (17. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Bei den M teilen auch?
> das Problem sollte doch eigentlich gelöst sein wen man auf M teile aufrüstet, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?



Google mal nach E46 M3 subframe crack, gibt auch nette youtube videos...da wird einem schlecht... 

Vorallem ist das echt...eine richtige Drecksarbeit!


----------



## Zoon (17. November 2014)

ab in die Google bildersuche und mahlzeit  also bei nem gebrauchten BMW stehts immer unter die Rückbank auch unter dem Stoff schauen um sich vor böser Überraschung zu schützen.

Gabs auch BMWs die das nicht hatten?  Ehrlich sowas hätte ich bei Lada Zastava und Co sonstwen erwartet aber aus München?!


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Gabs auch BMWs die das nicht hatten?


 BMW 2002 ...nen richtig geiles Auto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dat isser, der 2002


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2014)

Ich brauch auch nochmal einen und den dann schön fertig machen. Mein Vadder hatte auch mal einen von Köppchen Tuning fertig gemacht mit doppel Weber Vergaser und 150 PS. Schalldämpfer war auch noch drunter, hat aber nix gebracht, den hat man min. 1-2 km gehört.  War damals eins der flottesten Autos auf der Straße.


----------



## fatlace (17. November 2014)

Gerade nen bild vom lacker bekommen
Nächste woche folgt der umbau


----------



## Iconoclast (17. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Die normale ja, okay. Aber ich fahr jetzt seit verdammten 4 Jahren mit dem A1 ein 124ccm Motorrad, und muss noch 4 Jahre warten, ehe ich alles fahren darf? Und noch dazu muss ich dann nochmal ne volle Fahrprüfung ablegen. Das ist doch behindert.


 
125er sind aber auch nur schnellere Mofas. Eine GSR 750 mit 48PS geht dir in 4.5 Sekunden auf 100. Da ist man beim Auto schon in Regionen um 300PS, eher mehr. Motorräder sind Bestien im Verkehr. Und man ist halt weit weniger geschützt als im Auto. Beim Auto ist es halt unwahrscheinlich, dass der Hans nach seiner Prüfung in einen Bugatti steigt als auf einen Supersportler, der den Bugatti noch abzieht.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. November 2014)

Ich hab mal ein - zwei Fragen an die Mechaniker unter euch.
Ich wollte meinen 207er demnächst auf Stehbolzen umrüsten, ich finde Lug Nuts einfach rattenscharf und ohne Stehbolzen wird das schwer. 
Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob ich irgendwas wichtiges beachten muss. 
Vielleicht hat das ja schon jemand von euch gemacht?


----------



## Amon (17. November 2014)

Kann man das umrüsten?! Da musste ja fast neun kompletten Umbau machen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. November 2014)

Soweit ich weiß nimmt man spezielle Doppelgewinde Stehbolzen welche man dann dort befestigt wo eigentlich die Radbolzen reinkommen. 
Leider gibt es nur kaum Information im Internet darüber. 
Der TÜV stört sich da wohl auch nicht dran, solange die Materialien eine entsprechende Festigkeit aufweisen.


----------



## Captn (18. November 2014)

Hier für alle, die mal sehen wollen, wie ein M5 aussieht, wenn der Fahrer ein passendes Musterbeispiel abgibt .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. November 2014)

Schade um das schöne Auto 


Haben die was geraucht Extra-Gebühr in Stoßzeiten: Forderung nach "Stau-Maut" sorgt für Diskussion - n-tv.de 

Viel dümmer geht's kaum noch, früher oder später losfahren. Schon klar  hey muss jetzt aufhören will nicht mehr zahlen 

mfg


----------



## Captn (18. November 2014)

Ach Quatsch bei BMW steht sowas nur rum.
Wir machen den jetzt wieder ganz und dann ist der wieder tip top.


----------



## Seeefe (18. November 2014)

Edit: Oh hat Jack ONeill ja schon gepostet  Hätte ich vorher mal gelesen, aber naja meine Meinung hab ich ja kuntgetan^^ 

Hab heute was interessantes gelesen.

Als wäre die Diskussion um die PKW-Maut herum nicht eigentlich nervig genug, haben irgendwelche "Experten" nun eine Stau-Maut vorgeschlagen, wo leute die zu den Rush-hour Stunden im Stau stehen Gebühren zahlen sollen, von 1ct pro gefahrenen KM oder so ähnlich.
Straßenverkehr: Ökonomen schlagen Anti-Stau-Maut vor - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ

Meiner Meinung nach ist das kompletter Mist. Jahre lang wurde bei der Verkehrsinfrastruktur gespart. Baustellen behindern den Verkehr, sowie sanierungsbedürftige Straßen. Für diesen Fehler der Verkehrspolitik sollen nun Menschen die von der Arbeit nach hause wollen noch extra bezahlen? 

Halte ich persönlich für puren Stuß.

Als ob wir alle freiwillig im Stau stehen würden


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2014)

Es ist ja nur eine Studie (obwohl es sowas in anderen Staaten schon gibt), da bekommen die Untersuchenden halt eine Aufgabe, und die sollen ein Lösung ermitteln oder erforschen.
Sagt ja keiner, dass man es so machen muss. Das geht wegen Datenschutz + Bewegungsprofil bei uns in Dt sowieso nicht.


----------



## Lee (18. November 2014)

Wird Zeit für einige Großdemonstrationen gegen die Maut...


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2014)

Warum?


----------



## Lee (18. November 2014)

Weil das ganze ziemlicher Humbug ist und so langsam wirklich zu kompliziert und bürokratisch aufwendig wird und auf kurz oder lang sicherlich dazu führen wird, dass wir alle mehr zahlen werden.
Vor allem aber, weil es mal wieder ein Phänomen ist, das zeigt, dass unsere parlamentarische Demokratie nicht funktioniert. Versprechen wie "Mit mir wird es keine Maut geben" sind bedeutungslos. Der Kaiser Horst muss unbedingt seine Pläne durchsetzen, nicht weil sie sinnvoll sind, sondern weil sie im Koalitionsvertrag stehen. Die Politik ist unflexibel und irrational und dann kommen da so Hirngespinste raus wie ne PKW Maut für Ausländer und KiTas in Kasernen... 

Das ganze würde ich eher als Demo sehen, die zeigen soll, dass so langsam das Maß erreicht ist, was die Regierung an Unsinn verzapfen kann, der nur für Wählerfang oder Wirtschaftsfreundlichkeit taugt, oder aus der Verzweiflung entsteht irgendetwas neu zu regeln wo einfach kein Regelungsbedarf herrscht um nicht nach außen hin untätig zu wirken (Ist zwar ein EU Beispiel, aber die 1600W Beschränkung für Staubsauger  )

Aber das ist natürlich insgesamt eher Offtopic und sollte hier zu keiner Diskussion führen. Wenn man nicht um in der Politik was zu erreichen verlogen, "korrupt" und Untreu gegenüber seinen eigenen Prinzipien (z.B. im Rahmen des Fraktionszwangs) sein müsste, würd ich mich zu gern mal nach Berlin hocharbeiten und den Laden etwas aufräumen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein - zwei Fragen an die Mechaniker unter euch.
> Ich wollte meinen 207er demnächst auf Stehbolzen umrüsten, ich finde Lug Nuts einfach rattenscharf und ohne Stehbolzen wird das schwer.
> Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob ich irgendwas wichtiges beachten muss.
> Vielleicht hat das ja schon jemand von euch gemacht?


 Wenn es dir nur um die Optik geht dann kauf dir ein paar Kappen, die du auf deine Radschrauben steckst.
Stehbolzen müssen ein Gutachten haben und eingetragen werden, wenn es für deinen überhaubt welche gibt.



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nimmt man spezielle  Doppelgewinde Stehbolzen welche man dann dort befestigt wo eigentlich  die Radbolzen reinkommen.


 Stehbolzen gibt es nicht mit Doppelgewinde, zumindest nicht am Auto. Macht auch keinen Sinn und nen Feingewinde als Doppelgewinde... ...das will ich ma sehen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. November 2014)

Es gibt von H&R spezielle 'Quick-Safe-Schrauben' (Stehbolzen) die dort befestigt werden wo eigentlich die Radschrauben rein kommen. Hieran werden dann auch die Räder befestigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2014)

Das ist aber kein Doppelgewinde.  Das ist ein Stehbolzen der 2 verschiedene Gewinde hat.

Ein Doppelgewinde ist ein Gewinde was 2 oder mehr Anfänge hat. Auch Multi-thread genannt. Da hat das Gewinde mehrere Gänge, die aber ineinander laufen. Das hat den Vorteil das es leicht zum ansetzen ist und man sehr starke Gewindesteigungen nehmen kann ohne viel Festigkeit zu verlieren. Durch die starke Gewindesteigung kann man einen großen Weg mit wenigen Umdrehungen schrauben.
Sowas gibts bei Marmeladengläsern, Zahnpastatuben, Taschenlampen, usw... nur nicht im Auto. 

...ein Doppelgewinde bekommt man auch wenn man eine Schraube schief reindreht.

Wenn es von H&R einen zugelassenen Satz für dein Auto gibt, kannst du den ja kaufen. Nur wegen der Optik kannst du aber auch ein paar Kappen draufstecken.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. November 2014)

Entschuldigung, ich dachte es hieße so. 

Soweit ich weiß ist keine Abnahme oder Eintragung nötig. 
Werde mich aber nochmal informieren.


----------



## Klutten (18. November 2014)

Eine Eintragung ist nicht notwendig, aber es gibt da eine Formulierung zur Radbefestigung in der StVZO, die gewisse Freiheiten gibt und ich gerade nicht im Kopf habe. Problematisch sind jedoch immer die farbig eloxierten Lug-Nuts aus Aluminium. Die haben selbstverständlich keine Zulassung und können bei gewissen Paarungen auch lebensgefährlich sein. Die Unterschiede in Streckgrenze, E-Modul, Materialpaarung und Kontaktkorrosion sind einfach unkontrollierbar.


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2014)

Es gibt aber auch mehr als genug Leute die mit diesen Lug-Nuts (allerdings aus Stahl) schon jahrelang fahren und keine Probleme haben. Es kommt auch drauf an ob man sich Fakes kauft oder eben die echten. Fast alle die man so kaufen kann sind nämlich KEINE originalen.

Echte qualitativ hochwerte LugNuts bekommt man eben nicht für 40Euro sondern die kommen halt mal gut auf 100Euro. Darum kaufen sich viele die Fake Teile... die sind dann genau so ein Mist wie Replika Takata Gurte oder Replika Bride Sitze.

Braucht jemand von euch ein günstiges Winterauto mit wenig Rost? Hab gestern einen 100NX 1.6L Automatik Schlachter gekauft, jedoch ist er zu schade zum Schlachten. Hat aber leider kein TÜV mehr und ist äusserlich nicht mehr der beste, aber dafür sehr wenig Rost.


----------



## der_yappi (19. November 2014)

Einmal für Dummies wie mich:
Was sind Lug-Nuts? 
Was ist da der Unterschied zur "normalen" Befestigung?


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2014)

LugNuts sind lange in allen möglichen Farben eloxierte Aluminium Radschrauben. 

https://www.google.de/search?q=Lug+...&sa=X&ei=sXZsVIzNOIKIPf2DgdAO&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Einmal für Dummies wie mich:
> Was sind Lug-Nuts?
> Was ist da der Unterschied zur "normalen" Befestigung?


Sind keine herkömmlichen Radbolzen sondern Muttern die auf eine Art Stehbolzen geschraubt werden und das Rad halten.


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2014)

Falsch... 
LugNuts sind nichts anderes als lange Radschrauben. Die haben mit einem Stehbolzen nichts gemeinsam, ausser das man sie eben NUR bei einem Fahrzeug mit Stehbolzen benutzen kann.


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2014)

Sag ich doch? Werden auf einen Stehbolzen geschraubt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2014)

Bei dir klingt das als müsste man Stehbolzen kaufen und könne die nicht auf einem nutzen die die schon haben.


----------



## nfsgame (19. November 2014)

Wir sind ja gerade beim Thema Felgen... Vielleicht kann mir Riverna, Frag oder gar Klutten helfen ... Darf man auf einem Golf V (1,6FSI 116PS oder 2,0FSI 150PS) die GTI-Felgen ("Charleston", 7,5 x 18 ET51) mit 215 oder 225ern fahren oder ist das wieder ein Gebastel an Fahrwerk und Radläufen wie bei den Santa Monicas beim Golf 4? Und zu den SM (haben 17" ET 38): Mit Spurplatten von 5x200->5x116 wird das auch zu breit oder? Also nix als Winterfelgen am 5er? Da war glaube ich ich was, das da offiziell nur bestimmte Reifen drauf durften, oder?


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2014)

Passen problemlos drauf, muss man aber eintragen lassen. Zumindest beim 1,6er,
beim 2.0 wirds das selbe sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2014)

Hab mal nen Kollegen bei VW gefragt aber der meinte das es keine Listen gibt, wo man es nachgucken könnte. Er meinte aber das die passen sollten.

7,5x18 ist ja auf nem Golf auch noch nicht wirklich groß. Ich hab bei mir 8x18 mit 225er drauf und das ist noch Kilometer davon entfernt irgendwo zu schleifen. Ich denke mal 8,5 mit 245er Reifen würde bei mir noch locker gehen. Deswegen wundert es mich ein bischen das es auf nem Golf 4 Probleme gibt...


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ...Darf man auf einem Golf V (1,6FSI 116PS oder 2,0FSI 150PS) die GTI-Felgen ("Charleston", 7,5 x 18 ET51) mit 215 oder 225ern fahren ...


 
Nenn mir deine Schlüsselnummern (2.2 komplett) und ich sage dir, was du alles serienmäßig fahren darfst.



Riverna schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch mehr als genug Leute die mit diesen Lug-Nuts (allerdings aus Stahl) schon jahrelang fahren und keine Probleme haben. Es kommt auch drauf an ob man sich Fakes kauft oder eben die echten. Fast alle die man so kaufen kann sind nämlich KEINE originalen.


 
Stahl ist ja auch kein wirkliches Problem, da sich die oben genannten negativen Aspekte nicht anders darstellen, als bei jeder anderen Radmutter aus Stahl.



Riverna schrieb:


> Darum kaufen sich viele die Fake Teile... die sind dann genau so ein Mist wie Replika Takata Gurte oder Replika Bride Sitze. ...


 
Hier ist wieder der kleine Unterschied, dass sowohl Sitze als auch Gurte bauartgenehmigungspflichtig sind. Wenn da kein E-Prüfzeichen zu sehen ist, dann ist man eben abseits der Legalität unterwegs. Wir haben uns heute mit der Typprüfung dieser Bauteile befasst, sodass man schon respekt vor deren Belastbarkeit bekommt. Prüfkräfte für einzelne Sitze und Gurtpunkte liegen bei ~3t, bei einer Sitzreihe sind es ~10t. Da möchte ich mein Leben nicht so einem selbstgeklöppelten Kram anvertrauen.


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2014)

Vorhin meinen Cupra abgeholt. ich wollte nicht mehr aussteigen. Man macht der Hobel Spaß. Bilder gibt es morgen.


----------



## Beam39 (19. November 2014)

Glückwunsch. Fahr ja vorsichtig und gib deinem Baby ein wenig Einspielzeit, auch wenn gesagt wird dass sowas heute nicht mehr nötig ist. Kannst ja auch nicht ne Jungfrau nehmen und gleich drauf loshämmern als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2014)

Die ersten 2000 km wird Schonbetrieb gefahren, danach langsam steigern.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hier ist wieder der kleine Unterschied, dass sowohl Sitze als auch Gurte bauartgenehmigungspflichtig sind. Wenn da kein E-Prüfzeichen zu sehen ist, dann ist man eben abseits der Legalität unterwegs. Wir haben uns heute mit der Typprüfung dieser Bauteile befasst, sodass man schon respekt vor deren Belastbarkeit bekommt. Prüfkräfte für einzelne Sitze und Gurtpunkte liegen bei ~3t, bei einer Sitzreihe sind es ~10t. Da möchte ich mein Leben nicht so einem selbstgeklöppelten Kram anvertrauen.


 
Gibt doch genug Leute die den Replika Mist kaufen. Da werden sich Takata Replika Gurte für 100Euro (2 Stück) gekauft und man wundert sich das sie nicht die Qualität der originalen haben. Meine Takata Gurte (direkt von Takata Japan) haben 500Euro gekostet...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die ersten 2000 km wird Schonbetrieb gefahren, danach langsam steigern.


 
Wenn man diesem Artikel glaubt, ist die "vorsichtig einfahren" Methode verkehrt: Wie geschmiert | Technology Review


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2014)

Hab gestern den Eisenmann ESD anbauen lassen. Der klingt ja mal richtig geil


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir haben uns heute mit der Typprüfung dieser Bauteile befasst, sodass man schon respekt vor deren Belastbarkeit bekommt. Prüfkräfte für einzelne Sitze und Gurtpunkte liegen bei ~3t, bei einer Sitzreihe sind es ~10t. Da möchte ich mein Leben nicht so einem selbstgeklöppelten Kram anvertrauen.


Weswegen ich mich immer noch Frage was BMW beim Sitz des E46 Cabrios(Coupe auch?) veranstaltet hat um den fest genug zu bekommen obwohl da auch noch der Gurt mit dran befestigt ist.


----------



## riedochs (20. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man diesem Artikel glaubt, ist die "vorsichtig einfahren" Methode verkehrt: Wie geschmiert | Technology Review


 
Ich habe meinen 1.4 TSI im Scirocco auch so eingefahren. Der Motor lief immer sehr gut danach.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

Dann heißts halt Motor läuft gut, aber Getriebe ist hinüber weil nicht sauber eingefahren... Ist natürlich billiger als ein neuer Motor, aber auch nicht schön!


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2014)

Einfach ganz normal fahren...


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Einfach ganz normal fahren...



so ist es!


----------



## Iconoclast (20. November 2014)

Wir haben die Autos damals zu Hause immer langsam eingefahren und nie Probleme gehabt. Unser damaliger Nachbar meinte auch, dass das nicht mehr nötig ist. Der erste Wagen war bereits nach 17k km in der Werkstatt und der Zweite sogar schon nach 11k km. Beim Zweiten war es das Getriebe, beim Ersten weiß ich nicht mehr. Da war ich noch zu jung. Ab dem Dritten hat er sie dann auch langsam eingefahren.  
Der Eine sagt dies der Andere das. Ich fahre meine jetzt auch langsam ein und gut ist.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2014)

Man braucht die Autos nicht langsam einfachen, man muss einfach nur normal fahren. Sachen wie "einschleifen" gibt es bei der genauen Produktion ohnehin nicht mehr so stark wie früher. Aber trotzdem sollte man die Kiste nicht gleich bis zur Kotzgrenze ausreizen.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. November 2014)

Ich würde ihn (sowieso immer) gut warm fahren und den nicht nach ner Vollgasfahrt direkt abstellen.
Die ersten Tausend dann auch ohne Vollgas aber auch mal etwas zügiger, bis 4/5000 Umdrehungen auch mal. 
Beim M3 konnte man ja auch sehen, dass Vollgas den Motor (und umliegende Karosserieteile) beschädigt


----------



## marvinj (20. November 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Vorhin meinen Cupra abgeholt. ich wollte nicht mehr aussteigen. Man macht der Hobel Spaß. Bilder gibt es morgen.


 Gratuliere!
ein hammer Auto, hätte ich auch gerne 
280er?`


----------



## Brez$$z (20. November 2014)

Ist der Motor kalt, gib ihm 6 einhalb


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2014)

AMG empfiehlt auch eine Einfahrzeit von 1500km. Die werden ja nicht was sagen das ihre eigenen Motoren schrottet und die dann auf Garantie ersetzt werden müssen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2014)

Drehzahlen abhängig von Temperaturen oder Kilometerstand abzuriegeln wäre technisch überhaupt kein Problem. Also warum gibt es das nicht?


----------



## keinnick (20. November 2014)

Hmm... ich würde genervt sein, wenn mir die Kiste (weil sie neu ist) bei 5k U/min das Gas abdreht während ich gerade nen LKW überhole.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. November 2014)

Dann würden die ja durch Idioten die ihre Wagen nicht warm fahren keinen Gewinn mehr machen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Drehzahlen abhängig von Temperaturen oder Kilometerstand abzuriegeln wäre technisch überhaupt kein Problem. Also warum gibt es das nicht?


 Wir doch z.B. bei BMW gemacht.
Bei der ersten Inspektion bei einer S1000RR wird die Motorsoftware freigeschaltet.


----------



## Brez$$z (20. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir doch z.B. bei BMW gemacht.
> Bei der ersten Inspektion bei einer S1000RR wird die Motorsoftware freigeschaltet.


 
ja beim S5 oder so gibts das auch^^ dreht dann "nur" bis 6000 Umdrehungen


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Dann würden die ja durch Idioten die ihre Wagen nicht warm fahren keinen Gewinn mehr machen?


 
Es ist nicht so, dass ein Motor zwingend kaputt geht weil er nicht warm gefahren wird - ggf verkürzt sich seine Lebensdauer etwas. Ansonsten wären 2/3 aller Leih-, Firmen- und sonstigen nicht eigenen Fahrzeuge  praktisch permanent kaputt! Dem ist aber komischerweise keineswegs so!

Ich finde es immer wieder geil was zum Thema Auto und vor allem Motor für Mythen verbreitet werden - Stadtfahren ist materialmordend, Wenn man nicht alle 1-2 Wochen mal auf der Autobahn durchbläst, dann geht der Motor kaputt oder eben wenn man nicht penibel warmfährt, dann verreckt der Motor auch...

Leute, wenn das so wäre, dann würden die 80-90% der Leute, die sich einen Scheiß um ihre Autos scheren, alle ihre Motoren ruinieren. Die Realität sieht aber doch eher so aus, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Motoren größere Schäden vor der Zeit haben.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2014)

> Stadtfahren ist materialmordend, Wenn man nicht alle 1-2 Wochen mal auf der Autobahn durchbläst, dann geht der Motor kaputt


Mein Opa hat seinen Ro80 nach dem Kauf konsequent alle zwei Wochen über die Bahn gejagt(und tatsächlich nur einen Motor gebraucht). Sonst kenne ich eigentlich niemanden der das wirklich gezielt macht/gemacht hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat seinen Ro80 nach dem Kauf konsequent alle zwei Wochen über die Bahn gejagt(und tatsächlich nur einen Motor gebraucht). Sonst kenne ich eigentlich niemanden der das wirklich gezielt macht/gemacht hat.


 
Wenn man das machen müsste um den Motor zu "retten", dann würden außerhalb Deutschlands alle Motoren zum frühen Tod verurteilt weil man überall nicht über die Bahn jagen kann sondern meist nur irgendwas zwischen 100 und 130... Geh mal in die USA, da gibts Millionen von Autos, die noch nie gejagd wurden und trotzdem z.T. beachtliche Laufleistungen schaffen (und das nicht nur bei irgendwelchen V8 Monstern mit 100PS, sondern eben auch ganz normale Autos aus Japan oder Europa)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2014)

Wobei die neuen hochgezüchteten Turbomotoren da schon empfindlicher drauf reagieren.
Der Turbo leidet da schon ziemlich, wenn das Öl z.B. im Winter noch richtig zäh ist und der Schmierfilm sich nicht vernünftig aufbaut.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

Wenn Turbos so empfindlich wären wie es immer dargestellt wird, dann würden viel mehr kaputt gehen. Mittlerweile dürfte der Turboanteil bei Neuwagen sicher um die 70-80% liegen. Klar gehen da welche kaputt, aber prozentual ist das ein Witz! 

Ich habe mittlerweile ne runde halbe Millionen Kilometer mit Turbos hinter mir, mache mir keinen Kopf, sondern fahre einfach ganz normal (d.h. nicht vorsichtig bis er warm ist und nicht vorsichtig bevor ich ihn heiß abstelle) und hatte noch nie einen Schaden. Meine Autos werden normal nicht warm bis ich auf der Autobahn fahr (2-3km) und auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen Volllast bis zur Reisegeschwindigkeit fahre und die Gänge je nach Situation ausdrehe und wenn ich wieder runter fahr ists eben wieder nur ne Strecke von 100m (P+M Platz) oder eben 2km. 

Man sollte sich nicht zu viele Gedanken machen. Millionen von Fahrern tun das auch nicht und die müssen auch nicht 2x im Jahr in die Werkstatt weil etwas kapital kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2014)

Beim Freibrennen geht es auch nicht darum den Motor zu retten, sondern einfach mal frei zu fahren. Der Jetta von meiner Oma fuhr irgendwann nur noch 120km/h bei Vollgas. Nachdem ich ihn dann mal 200 Kilometer mehr oder weniger flott über die Autobahn bewegt habe, lief er wieder das war er sollte. Mein roter NX lief anfangs auch nur noch knapp 190km/h und zum Schluss bevor ich den Motor durch einen stärkeren ersetzt habe lief er wieder seine 220km/h. Sowas passiert natürlich nur wenn man wirklich nie schnell fährt... meine Mutter z.B. ist jemand die NIE schneller als 60km/h fährt (und ihr Auto logischerweise auch). Die Kiste wird auch irgendwann total dicht sein und langsam werden. War bei ihrem Clio damals übrigends auch so. 

Heißt natürlich nicht das Motoren die ab und zu mal über die AB getretten werden nun länger laufen, retten kann man mit freibrennen natürlich gar nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn Turbos so empfindlich wären wie es immer  dargestellt wird, dann würden viel mehr kaputt gehen. Mittlerweile  dürfte der Turboanteil bei Neuwagen sicher um die 70-80% liegen. Klar  gehen da welche kaputt, aber prozentual ist das ein Witz!
> 
> Ich  habe mittlerweile ne runde halbe Millionen Kilometer mit Turbos hinter  mir, mache mir keinen Kopf, sondern fahre einfach ganz normal (d.h.  nicht vorsichtig bis er warm ist und nicht vorsichtig bevor ich ihn heiß  abstelle) und hatte noch nie einen Schaden. Meine Autos werden normal  nicht warm bis ich auf der Autobahn fahr (2-3km) und auf dem  Beschleunigungsstreifen Volllast bis zur Reisegeschwindigkeit fahre und  die Gänge je nach Situation ausdrehe und wenn ich wieder runter fahr  ists eben wieder nur ne Strecke von 100m (P+M Platz) oder eben 2km.
> 
> Man  sollte sich nicht zu viele Gedanken machen. Millionen von Fahrern tun  das auch nicht und die müssen auch nicht 2x im Jahr in die Werkstatt  weil etwas kapital kaputt gegangen ist.


 
Hmmmm und warum habe ich dann so viel zu tun?  Ich mache fast nur Motor.

Die meisten Leute fahren fast nie in Bereichen, wo ein Auto Schaden nehmen könnte. "Normale" Fahrweise ist bei denen bei 1500 hochschalten und kurz vor dem Abbocken runterschalten. Wenn ich bedenke wieviele wegen zu langsamer Fahrweise zugesetzte Motoren ich schon in meiner noch relativ kurzen Gesellen Zeit repariert hab, ist das ne ganze Menge.
Turboschäden gibt es in sofern relativ wenig, da die Leute ihre Turbos nie richtig fordern. Ein Turbo arbeitet nunmal nur, wenn man richtig Dampf macht. Sonst läuft der halt locker mit. Turboschäden bei Dieseln sind da wesendlich häufiger, weil da der Turbo sehr oft zu tun bekommt und selbst Seriendiesel mit erschreckend viel Ladedruck gefahren werden.

Welcher Ottonormalfahrer ruft denn permanent seine volle Leistung vom Auto ab? Fast keiner. Wenn ich bedenke das ich auf der Bahn so gut wie nie auf unbegrenzten Stücken überholt werde, sagt das schon alles. Ich habe bei weitem nicht das schnellste Auto, werde trotzdem nicht überholt. Wenn man nur mit 160 dahinrollt, braucht man nichts kalt fahren, weil auch nichts warm geworden ist.

Früher hatten die Autos wesendlich weniger Leistung, deswegen wurde prozentual auch viel mehr abgerufen. Heuzutage habe alle Leistung satt aber versuchen möglichst langsam zu fahren um ja keinen Sprit zu verbrauchen und alle die schneller unterwegs sein wollen möglichst gut anzupissen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Opa hat seinen Ro80 nach dem Kauf konsequent  alle zwei Wochen über die Bahn gejagt(und tatsächlich nur einen Motor  gebraucht). Sonst kenne ich eigentlich niemanden der das wirklich  gezielt macht/gemacht hat.


 Jetzt kennst du 2. Mich und deinen Opa.  Wenn meiner nicht mehr so zieht wie er sollte, dann bekommt er Samstag nacht immer ordendlich Feuer auf der Bahn. Danach schnuckelt das dann wieder. Mein Arbeitsweg lässt schnell fahren leider nicht wirklich zu und ich habe leider keinen Bullenfänger um die Schnarchnasen, die vor mir rumschlafen, in den Graben zu schieben.


----------



## Beam39 (20. November 2014)

Ich achte schon drauf dass meiner warm wird bevor er höher gedreht wird, besonders im Winter. Auch aufs Kaltfahren versuche ich zu achten - sofern es natürlich geht. Das mit dem Zusetzen ist besonders bei Dieselmotoren nen Problem. Gibt in diversen Foren genug Leute die mal die Ansaugbrücke von ihrem neuen Gebrauchten runtergenommen haben und der total zugesetzt war weil der Vorbesitzer den nie gedreht hat.

Es ist ja kein Gerücht dass das Öl erst ab ner gewissen Temperatur den optimalen Schmierfilm bildet sondern ein Fakt. Und dass das Öl das wichtigste Betriebsmittel für Motor und Turbo ist weiß man ja auch.

Ich musste heute mit dem Z4 auch im kalten Zustand auf die AB. Ich konnte aber locker beschleunigen ohne über 2500 drehen zu müssen und bin dann bei etwas über 100kmh und 2500 Umdrehungen 10 Minuten auf der Rechten gefahren.

Zumal fühlt sich ein kaltes Fahrzeug auch total bemüht und müde an, kann mir keiner erzählen dass er das nicht empfindet der sich ein wenig mehr mit Autos beschäftigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2014)

Ein kaltes Auto hat aber mehr Leistung.  Deswegen werden Dyno Rekordmessungen teilweise kalt gefahren.


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2014)

Kalte Luft hilft beim Verbrennen, klar .Aber kaltes Öl und Wasser?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2014)

Neue Motoren mit Kennfeldthermostat fahren unter Vollast auf der Bahn teilweise nur noch mit 70°C Wasser. Das zeigt dir deine Anzeige natürlich nicht an. 

Ein kalter Motor hat mehr Leistung aber weil die Bauteile nicht ihre optimale Größe haben halt auch mehr Verschleiß. Der Ölfilm reißt fast nie. Wenn der reißt gibts gleich großen Schrott. Der erhöhte Verschleiß bei kaltem Motor ist auf die noch nicht korrekte Größe der Bauteile zurückzuführen.
Eine Passung für ein Hydrolager wie im Motor verwendet braucht nunmal eine bestimmte Größe. Ist die es nicht dann gibt es Verschleiß. Reißt der Ölfilm komplett, dann reibt Metall auf Metall quasi als Gleitlager. Da es aber kein Lager im Motor gibt was als Gleitlager ausgelegt ist, gibt es dann Schrott.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmmm und warum habe ich dann so viel zu tun?  Ich mache fast nur Motor.



Wenn die Werkstatt groß genug ist oder wenig Mitarbeiter hat, dann wirst du auch zu tun haben, bloß was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun? 

Wenn mehr Turbos/Motoren als ein winziger Bruchteil weit vor ihrer Auslegungsgrenze oder zumindest vor der Zeit in der es akzeptabel erscheint kaputt gehen würden, dann gäbe es schlicht nicht genug Mechaniker und Werkstätten in D!

Ich habe auch im Übrigen nicht behauptet, dass sich ein kaltes Auto fährt wie ein warmes, sondern nur, dass ich mir da keinen Kopf drum mache oder meine Fahrweise anpassen. Wenns schnell gehen muss wird auch zügig gefahren, egal welche Temp der Bock hat! Geschadet hats nicht und wirds auch in Zukunft nicht.

Und das ich mich mit der Technik insbesondere des Antriebsstrangs und der Tribologie auskenne (vermutlich besser als die allermeisten auch hier) wird doch vermutlich niemand abstreiten wollen.!?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2014)

Das hat mit der Aussage in sofern zu tun, dass ich in dem relativ kleinen Einzugsgebiet von meiner Werkstatt schon verdammt viele Motoren wieder fertig gemacht hab. Und das sind ausschließlich Daimler. Wenn ich dann von einem Kollegen bei VW höre das der noch wesendlich mehr macht als ich obwohl die Werkstatt quasi identisch ist nur halt VW. Bei Daimler sind es eher sehr wenige richtig fatale Motorschäden, die im Tausch enden. Bei VW gibt es meistens richtig Schrott, den man nur noch komplett tauschen kann.

Turbos gehen bei uns auch relativ wenig kaputt. Meistens nur bei Autos, wo man schon erkennen kann, dass da auf jeden Fall einer fällig wird. Bei den Benzinern habe ich z.B. erst einen einzigen Turbo getauscht, solange ich Geselle bin. Das finde ich persönlich auch verdammt wenig. Kommt aber halt daher das die Benizer fast nie richtig getreten werden. Kandidaten für kaputte Turbos sind die kleinen Diesel, die nur schlecht warm werden und immer Vollgas bekommen, weil nicht genug Leistung da ist.

Das du Ahnung von Autos hast, will ich überhaubt nicht bestreiten. Nur sehe ich halt jeden Tag was anderes, als du hier schilderst. Es ist zwar im Endeffekt nicht wichtig warum ein Bauteil kaputt ist aber ich schaue mir schon an ob der Motor durch falsche Fahrweise kaputt gegangen ist. Wenn ich dann sehe das ein Turbo total in fetzen ist, weil er bei -10°C kaltem Öl über lange Zeit mehr als 1,7 bar Ladedruck abgeben musste, dann wundert es mich auch nicht. Da muss man nicht besonders viel von Technik verstehen um zu sehen das ein Bauteil sowas nicht mitmacht.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2014)

Braucht jemand einen Winterwagen? Hab mal wieder einen NX gekauft.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. November 2014)

Du hast doch auch zu viel Geld und Platz


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2014)

Weder das eine noch das andere... wobei kann man davon überhaupt zuviel haben? 
Nein den NX habe ich günstig bekommen, mach ein paar Sachen und verkaufe ihn dann wohl. Der Besitzer ist ein Bekannter von mir und wollte ihn nicht an die Kartenmafia abgeben.


----------



## riedochs (20. November 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Gratuliere!
> ein hammer Auto, hätte ich auch gerne
> 280er?`


 
jep 280er. Allerdings nur wegen der Optik. Beim 265 hat mir der Innenraum nicht gefallen. Hätte auch gelangt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2014)

Der hat aber auch schon gut gelitten.  Hatte bestimmt mal nen ganz guten Bums. Bei Autos mit unterschiedlichen Felgen ist meistens davon auszugehen das die mal richtig einen bekommen haben, denn sonst kauft man sich ja nicht freiwillig nen Satz Felgen wo nicht alle 4 gleich sind.

Ich gab mal nen Tipp ab: 200-300€.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2014)

Die Reifen vorne waren komplett runter, also hab ich einfach vorne zwei Stahlfelgen von mir genommen. Der wird ja nicht bewegt und bekommt jetzt 4 neue Schlappen auf 4 gleichen Felgen 
Laut Aussage vom Vorbesitzer Unfallfrei, wobei die Front eine andere Farbe hat als der Rest von dem Koffer... naja der wird halt günstig fit gemacht damit jemand noch 2 bis 4 Jahre Spaß damit haben wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (21. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das hat mit der Aussage in sofern zu tun, dass ich in dem relativ kleinen Einzugsgebiet von meiner Werkstatt schon verdammt viele Motoren wieder fertig gemacht hab. Und das sind ausschließlich Daimler. Wenn ich dann von einem Kollegen bei VW höre das der noch wesendlich mehr macht als ich obwohl die Werkstatt quasi identisch ist nur halt VW. Bei Daimler sind es eher sehr wenige richtig fatale Motorschäden, die im Tausch enden. Bei VW gibt es meistens richtig Schrott, den man nur noch komplett tauschen kann.



Für jeden Motor den du reparierst fahren tausende rum, die nicht kaputt gehen. Klar irgendwann gehen alle Motoren kaputt, es ist aber auch eine Frage der Laufleistung. Wenn ein Motor mit 200tkm+ nen kapitalen Schaden hat, dann ist dass in meinen Augen anders zu bewerten wie ein Schaden nach 20tkm.

Das dein Kollege beim VW mehr zu tun hat ist ja auch klar, da fahren ja auch mehr rum. Zudem hat VW sich in den letzten Jahr(zehnten) speziell was die Benzinmotoren angeht nicht wirklich mit Ruhm bekleckert. Das zahlt sich aus. Anders herum geht bei der Daimler Motorentruppe bei der Erwähnung der ersten Smart Generation sicher immer noch ein Zucken durch die Runde - die sind ja auch gestorben wie die Fliegen.

Ich glaube es ist immer noch nicht rübergekommen was ich sagen wollte. Es geht nicht darum einem kalten Motor möglichst gleich einzuschenken und zu fahren wie ein Irrer, sondern einfach darum, dass man wenn man ganz normal fährt keine Angst zu haben braucht und auch nicht irgendwie besonders rücksichtsvoll. 

Hat hier nicht vor einiger Zeit jemand gefragt was er tun muss, weil er die nächsten paar Wochen nur Kurzstrecke fährt damit sein Motor nicht kaputt geht oder war das in einem anderen Forum?! Solchen Unsinn meine ich!

Anders herum habe ich aber keine Bedenken einen heißen Motor und Turbo einfach so abzustellen. Heute füh z.B. spät dran gewesen und entsprechend gefahren. Dabei habe ich jetzt aber keine Angst, dass wenn ich nachher wieder in meinen Bock einsteige irgendwelche Turboschäden entstanden sind weil ich dass Ding quasi "glühend" abgestellt habe ohne den vorher kalt zu fahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zusetzen ist besonders bei Dieselmotoren nen Problem.



Jup, ist bei Traktoren auch extrem, da kommt dir nach dem Winter der Ruß entgegen.


----------



## marvinj (21. November 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> jep 280er. Allerdings nur wegen der Optik. Beim 265 hat mir der Innenraum nicht gefallen. Hätte auch gelangt.


 Schade dass es keinen Like-Button gibt..
aber fratz, das ding macht einiges her


----------



## Cinnayum (21. November 2014)

Ich hab in 235tkm 3 Garrett VTG-Turbos verschlissen. Und der 4. klang auch schon nicht mehr so gut  .

1. 0 -> 50 tkm
2. 50 -> 60 tkm (die ersten beiden Ausfälle mögen im Zusammenhang mit einer etwas überzogenen Leistungserhöhung gestanden haben)
3. 60 -> 195 tkm
4. 195 -> 235 tkm (Auto verkauft)

Wenn man sich die 1-3mm dicke "Spielzeugwelle" ansieht, auf der das Laderrad gelagert ist, muss man zu dem Schluss kommen:
Der Hersteller muss /will auch von etwas leben, die sollen gar nicht ein Autoleben aushalten.

Der Motor, bzw. eine Plastik-Drallklappe in der Ansaugbrücke, hat auch ihren Geist frühzeitig quittiert. (und ist dann als Teil der Frischluft in den Zylinder "zugestellt" worden...) Der Block an sich hätte aber wohl noch eine Weile gehalten.

Mein Vater hat einen ähnlichen Verschleiß an Turbos. Das muss man bei Dieseln wohl in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2014)

Dann solltest du dir eventuell mal Gedanken über deine Fahrweise machen. 4 Lader bei nicht mal 250.000 Kilometer ist definitiv nicht die Norm. Wir haben einige Kunden wo bei 200.000 Kilometer noch der erste Lader am werkeln ist. Also einen so hohen Verschleiß muss man definitiv nicht in Kauf nehmen, weder bei Diesel noch bei Benzinern.


----------



## Beam39 (21. November 2014)

> Der Motor, bzw. eine Plastik-Drallklappe in der Ansaugbrücke, hat auch  ihren Geist frühzeitig quittiert. (und ist dann als Teil der Frischluft  in den Zylinder "zugestellt" worden...) Der Block an sich hätte aber  wohl noch eine Weile gehalten.



Welches Fahrzeug?


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2014)

Abgerissene Plastik-Drallklappe? Ich tippe mal auf Opel Astra.


----------



## JC88 (21. November 2014)

Da hatte auch BMW Probleme mit...


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abgerissene Plastik-Drallklappe? Ich tippe mal auf Opel Astra.


 
Oder BMW


----------



## Beam39 (21. November 2014)

BMW hatte aber keine aus Plastik verbaut. Ich habe die bei meinem ja entfernt, deswegen frag ich. Und 4 zerschossene Turbos in so kurzer Zeit sind wirklich abnormal. Ich fahre bei 280tkm noch den Ersten..


----------



## Preisi (21. November 2014)

Mein E46 hat bei mittlerweile 399k km immer noch den ersten turbo  wobei ich trotzdem ne ganze Zeit ohne gefahren bin, weil der Unterdruckschlauch nach 13 Jahren nicht mehr ganz dicht war :/


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2014)

Wie Beam39 schon sagt die sind dann aber nicht aus Plastik. Ich bleibe weiterhin bei meinem Astra Tip


----------



## watercooled (21. November 2014)

In unserm Passat werkelt jetzt mit 115k noch der erste, ich gebe dem aber nicht mehr lange dann muss ein neuer rein.
Ende letzten Jahres hat der angefangen zu jaulen, wird immer lauter...


----------



## Zappaesk (21. November 2014)

Wenn es die Regel wäre, dass Turbos im 50tkm Rhythmus verrecken würden, dann gäbe es die so nicht sondern eine andere Technik oder zumindest Konstruktionsweise hätte sich durchgesetzt. 

Das hat nix damit zu tun ob ein Hersteller verdienen will oder nicht! Das tut er ja auch nicht! Wer sowas schreibt sollte mal vorher nachdenken, immerhin würden dann ja ein erklecklicher Teil der Reparaturen in die Garantiezeit fallen und jeder Hersteller sich selbst ins Fleisch schneiden - da ist dann nix verdient und obendrein der Ruf ruiniert. So dämlich ist weder der OEM, noch ein Zulieferer!


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2014)

Man schiebt die Schuld aber gerne auf die Hersteller, damit man sich nicht eingestehen muss das die eigene Fahrweise eventuell nicht so perfekt ist wie man denkt. In Deutschland glaubt eh jeder von sich selber er wäre das geborene Autofahrertalent mit Fachwissen wie ein Ingenieur. Ich erlebe das leider fast täglich bei der Kundschaft, jeder ist Schuld ausser die Kunden selber, jeder andere Autofahrer ist doof und kann nicht fahren ausser man selber... das selbe Spiel leider auch in diversen Foren. Da tummeln sich lauter Formel 1 fähige Rennfahrer.


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2014)

Und dann gibt es noch die, die immer rasen müssen und 30 km/h oder mehr zu schnell fahren... Die sehe ich fast täglich Oo


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2014)

Autobahn und Landstraße fahr ich auch schonmal 20km/h zu schnell... innerort halte ich mich jedoch genau an die Geschwindigkeitsvorgaben. Aber ich muss TheBadFrag in einem Recht geben, wenn man etwas zügiger unterwegs ist, wird man so gut wie nie überholt. Wenn ich mal 200km/h fahre, dann werde ich eigentlich nie überholt. Sobald man über 160km/h fährt, kann man quasi auf der linken Spur bleiben... von hinten kommt da eh nie ein schnellerer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir eventuell mal Gedanken über deine Fahrweise machen. 4 Lader bei nicht mal 250.000 Kilometer ist definitiv nicht die Norm. Wir haben einige Kunden wo bei 200.000 Kilometer noch der erste Lader am werkeln ist. Also einen so hohen Verschleiß muss man definitiv nicht in Kauf nehmen, weder bei Diesel noch bei Benzinern.


 
+1 
Nen Bekannter von mir fährt nen A6 2.5TDI, mittlerweile ca. 250k km, 1. Lader und noch im guten Zustand.
Fast nicht zu hören und nur minimales Axialspiel.
Unser 5er geht auf die 160k km zu und der Motor läuft noch exakt so wie am ersten Tag (was auch kein Wunder sein sollte). Nur, dass er über 4000 1/min minimal lauter wird als zu Anfang. Und das Auto wird nicht geschont.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (21. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> ...von hinten kommt da eh nie ein schnellerer.


 
Halte ich für nen Gerücht 

Weißt schon wie ich das meine ^^


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2014)

Also wenn du nur 160 bis 200 fährst, komme ich von hinten ja viel schneller als du xD

Toll sind auch die Leute, die auf der linken Spur zu langsam fahren und einen nicht vorbeilassen... Generell verstehe ich nicht, wieso so viele weit unterhalb des Tempolimits fahren, wenn 100 oder 120 auf der Autobahn erlaubt sind...


----------



## riedochs (21. November 2014)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Halte ich für nen Gerücht
> 
> Weißt schon wie ich das meine ^^


 
Ich auch  Wobei ich meinen Neuen erst einfahren muss.


----------



## Seeefe (21. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also wenn du nur 160 bis 200 fährst, komme ich von hinten ja viel schneller als du xD
> 
> Toll sind auch die Leute, die auf der linken Spur zu langsam fahren und einen nicht vorbeilassen... Generell verstehe ich nicht, wieso so viele weit unterhalb des Tempolimits fahren, wenn 100 oder 120 auf der Autobahn erlaubt sind...


 
Ich sehs eher so, da wo Tempolimit ist fahren viele 20 oder 30km/h drüber und da wo unbegrenzt ist dackeln die mit 120 rum


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2014)

Wie hieß nochmal dieses ultrahässliche Auto? Das mit der komischen Form, ich glaub aus Frankreich oder so? Hab letztens eines in echt gesehen, sowas wird wirklich gekauft Oo Allerdings nicht so oft, da hab ich sogar mehr Lamborghini gesehen als das da xD


----------



## tsd560ti (21. November 2014)

Fiat Multipla mit den Doppelkinn an Amaturenbrett oder der Megane mit Entenheck?


----------



## watercooled (22. November 2014)

Renault Cactus?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich hab in 235tkm 3 Garrett VTG-Turbos verschlissen. Und der 4. klang auch schon nicht mehr so gut  .
> 
> 1. 0 -> 50 tkm
> 2. 50 -> 60 tkm (die ersten beiden Ausfälle mögen im Zusammenhang mit einer etwas überzogenen Leistungserhöhung gestanden haben)
> ...


 Was auch immer ihr mit euren Turbos macht, ist irgendwie nicht gut. Warscheinlich Kaltstart mit voll durchgetretenem Gaspedal und dann direkt die Kupplung rein, nachdem er hochgedreht hat. Dann 1 Stunde Dauervollgas, aus 250 eine Vollbremsung bis zum Stand und direkt Zündung aus oder so. 

Taxis knacken mit dem ersten Turbo auch oft die 300tkm. Mein Turbo läuft trotz viel Rennstrecke und langem Dauervollgas bei 144tkm auch immer noch rund. Wird aber auch immer kalt und warm gefahren.

Wenn diese "Spielzeugwelle" dicker wär, dann hätte die Kiste aber nen verdammt bescheidenes Fahrverhalten.  Außerdem habe ich noch nie gesehen das die Welle von einem Turbo gebrochen ist. Meistens hat der nen Lagerschaden, es fliegt irgendwas rein, das Verdichterrad bricht oder das Wastegate/die Leitschaufeln klemmt.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich sehs eher so, da wo Tempolimit ist fahren  viele 20 oder 30km/h drüber und da wo unbegrenzt ist dackeln die mit 120  rum


 Viele fahren innerorts 70 und außerorts 70. Da könnte ich immer ausrasten, wenn ich nicht überholen kann. Sinn macht das nicht. Die Freundin von einem Kollegen fährt innerorts 100 und außerorts 60 -> EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Beam39 (22. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH9Kz9rSV4s

Vor dem Scheiss hab ich echt schiss wie Hölle! Zusehen zu müssen wie sich der Motor seinen Suizid gibt muss echt schlimm sein..


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

Ja, der Fiat Multipla war es xD

@Beam: In den Kommentaren steht zumindest, wie man den Motor ausschalten kann, aber ob das wirklich hilft, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Seeefe (22. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viele fahren innerorts 70 und außerorts 70. Da könnte ich immer ausrasten, wenn ich nicht überholen kann. Sinn macht das nicht. Die Freundin von einem Kollegen fährt innerorts 100 und außerorts 60 -> EPIC FAIL.



Kenn ich  ich finde wenn man angst hat oder es sich nicht zutraut 100 zu fahren, sollte man lieber nicht autofahren. nachts ist mir das egal wenn ich außerorts einen mit 65/70 sachen vor mir rumdackeln sehe, der wird halt überholt, aber tagsüber bremsen solche teilweise einfach nur der verkehrsfluss ohne grund.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

Nachts verstehe ich das ja sogar noch, dass man langsamer fährt, weil man weniger sieht, aber tagsüber?


----------



## Seeefe (22. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nachts verstehe ich das ja sogar noch, dass man langsamer fährt, weil man weniger sieht, aber tagsüber?



Desöfteren erlebe ich auch wie manche Menschen einfach konstant die gleiche geachwindigkeit innerorts fahren. Wo 50 ist fahren die 30, wo 40 ist fahren die 30 was auch recht nervig ist. aber hauptsache dann mit 30 durch eine spielstraße brettern nach dem motto hauptsache die 30 steht


----------



## Metalic (22. November 2014)

Hier ist ja gerade der turbo das Thema. Mein A3 2.0 TDI Sportsback von 08 pfeift leicht beim Gas geben. Ist das der turbo und ist das normal?


----------



## dsdenni (22. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gerade der turbo das Thema. Mein A3 2.0 TDI Sportsback von 08 pfeift leicht beim Gas geben. Ist das der turbo und ist das normal?



Definiere leicht

Wenns lauter als der Motor ist, is der Turbo wohl hin. Einfach mal Blown Turbo bei Youtube eingeben :ugly Leichtes Pfeifen ist nicht schlimm, sondern normal


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2014)

Beim 330d meiner Mum hört man schon immer in erster Linie den Turbo pfeifen. Der Rest ist einfach zu leise. Wenn es nicht plötzlich anders klingt würde ich davon ausgehen dass es normal ist.


----------



## Captn (22. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nachts verstehe ich das ja sogar noch, dass man langsamer fährt, weil man weniger sieht, aber tagsüber?


Da kennst du die Vollidioten bei uns noch nicht.
Die fahren, wenn ich morgens um halb 5 zur Arbeit fahre erstens mehr als erlaubt ist, egal wie die Wetterverhältnisse sind und machen dann auch noch 
Fernlicht an, selbst bei Nebel, da könnte ich ausrasten. Dabei fahren die höchstens nen Kilometer bis zum Vorort und dann sind die quasi schon in der Stadt.
Am besten sind eh die, die bei uns in der Siedlung wohnen. Die fahren jeden Tag mit dem Auto und fangen an in der Spielstraße/verkehrsberuhigten Zone, welche sich auch auf Nebenstraßen ausweitet mit 30-40 durch die Gegend zu fahren.
Solche Experten bremse ich immer mit großem Vergnügen aus. Da kenne ich überhaupt keinen Spaß.


----------



## dsdenni (22. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim 330d meiner Mum hört man schon immer in erster Linie den Turbo pfeifen. Der Rest ist einfach zu leise. Wenn es nicht plötzlich anders klingt würde ich davon ausgehen dass es normal ist.



Der wird sicher gut aufgeladen. Ist beim 535d vom ehemaligen Nachbarn auch so heftig wenn er Vollgas gibt


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2014)

Ich finde grundsätzlich ein nächtliches Tempolimit in Städten und Ortschaften von 30 km/h gut. Wird ja zur Zeit auch diskutiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gerade der turbo das Thema. Mein A3 2.0 TDI Sportsback von 08 pfeift leicht beim Gas geben. Ist das der turbo und ist das normal?


 
Solange er nur pfeift ist alles ok. Wenn unter dem Pfeifen ein metallischer Unterton zu hören ist (Kratzen bzw. Schleifen), dann ist der Turbo hinüber.



Beam39 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH9Kz9rSV4s
> 
> Vor dem Scheiss hab ich echt schiss wie Hölle! Zusehen zu müssen wie sich der Motor seinen Suizid gibt muss echt schlimm sein..


 
Da hilft dann nur sofort die Ansaugung vom Motor zu verschließen.


----------



## Seeefe (22. November 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich finde grundsätzlich ein nächtliches Tempolimit in Städten und Ortschaften von 30 km/h gut. Wird ja zur Zeit auch diskutiert.



und das würde was bringen?


----------



## DrDave (22. November 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> und das würde was bringen?


Gute Frage, die Geräuschentwicklung sollte ähnlich sein. 
In der Nacht ist weniger Verkehr und für die schlechtere Sicht soll es Licht geben. 
Das würde nur die Kassen der Gemeinden / Städte weiter füllen, da sich daran sowieso keine halten würde. 
Für mich totaler Quatsch, so etwas überhaupt in Erwähnung zu ziehen.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2014)

Ich fahre nachts so gut wie nie Auto. Im Gegensatz dazu bin ich aber die ganze Nacht zu Hause. Autofahrer, die nachts mit 70 durch die Stadt rasen würden aus Angst vor Strafe bei erlaubten 30 km/h dann vielleicht eher Richtung 50 km/h tendieren. 

Eindeutig ein Gewinn für die Anwohner, gerade an stärker frequentierten Straßen,  was Sicherheit, Geräuschniveau, Schadstoffbelastung angeht. 

Also pro 30 km/h nächtlich innerorts, bei entsprechender flächendeckender Verkehrsüberwachung.


----------



## Seeefe (22. November 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich fahre nachts so gut wie nie Auto. Im Gegensatz dazu bin ich aber die ganze Nacht zu Hause. Autofahrer, die nachts mit 70 durch die Stadt rasen würden aus Angst vor Strafe bei erlaubten 30 km/h dann vielleicht eher Richtung 50 km/h tendieren.
> 
> Eindeutig ein Gewinn für die Anwohner, gerade an stärker frequentierten Straßen,  was Sicherheit, Geräuschniveau, Schadstoffbelastung angeht.
> 
> Also pro 30 km/h nächtlich innerorts, bei entsprechender flächendeckender Verkehrsüberwachung.


 
Nunja meinst du den Nachts 30 ab allen Ortseingangsschildern oder generell 30 nachts in der Innenstadt? 

Ersteres wäre maßlos übertrieben, straßen die Tagsüber für 60 freigegeben sind wie z.b. Bundestraßen dann auf 30 zu reduzieren und zum zweiteren ist doch sowieso der größteteil der Innenstädte Tempo 30. 

Außerdem glaube ich kaum, das Tempo 30 leute die sowieso zu schnell fahren dazu bewegen langsamer zu fahren. 

Halte ich für eine eher unsinnige Idee. 

Zumal die pro Punkte eigentlich vollkommen sinnlos sind, da alle drei Punkte allein dadurch keine rolle mehr spielen, da Nachts sowieso weniger verkehr ist, also weniger Geräuschentwicklung, weniger Schadstoffbelastung.


Einzig die Autofahrer würde es nerven.


----------



## Beam39 (22. November 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gerade der turbo das Thema. Mein A3 2.0 TDI Sportsback von 08 pfeift leicht beim Gas geben. Ist das der turbo und ist das normal?


 
Sind die Flexrohre dicht? Meine sind undicht und der pfeift auch immer wieder mal wenn ich stärker beschleunige.



> Beam: In den Kommentaren steht zumindest, wie man den Motor ausschalten kann, aber ob das wirklich hilft, weiß ich nicht...



Is schlecht bei nem Automatik mit dem Absaufen lassen 



> Da hilft dann nur sofort die Ansaugung vom Motor zu verschließen.



Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaub ich hätte da zu viel Respekt vor im Motorraum von nem Fahrzeug rumzufuchteln der grad über den Begrenzer dreht und sich selbst in die Luft jagt.


----------



## Metalic (22. November 2014)

Das Pfeifen ist eigentlich immer da, höre es aber nur wenn ich das Radio recht leise drehe. Also auch wenn ich nur leicht beschleunige


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

Lohnen sich bei 5000 km im Jahr Sommer- und Winterreifen oder tun es auch Ganzjahresreifen? Rutscht man mit denen mehr als mit Winterreifen oder nimmt sich das fast nichts?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Lohnen sich bei 5000 km im Jahr Sommer- und Winterreifen oder tun es auch Ganzjahresreifen? Rutscht man mit denen mehr als mit Winterreifen oder nimmt sich das fast nichts?


 
Ich kann denen nix abgewinnen. Sind teuerer als Sommer bzw. Winterreifen und einem echten Sommer oder Winterreifen immer unterlegen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2014)

Natürlich sind Ganzjahresreifen schlechter bei Schnee und Eis als Winterreifen. Wenn nicht würde es keine Winterreifen geben. Ob es sich lohnt hängt weniger von der Fahrleistung als von der Möglichkeit ab im Extremfall das Auto stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

Hmm also in Potsdam eher Winterreifen oder eher Ganzjahresreifen? Man hatte mir nämlich Ganzjahresreifen empfohlen im Autohaus, weil ich eben so wenig fahre...


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2014)

Wenn Du viel tagsüber fährst und die Straßen dann gut geräumt sind, kannst Du es versuchen. Bei meinem letzten Firmenwagen waren auch ab Werk Ganzjahresreifen drauf und in den letzten milden Wintern hatte ich damit keine Probleme. Ins Gebirge wäre ich mit den Dinger aber im Winter nur ungern gefahren.


----------



## Beam39 (22. November 2014)

Ganzjahresreifen sind absoluter rotz wenn man mal schneller um die Kurven will. Rutschen als gäbs kein Morgen mehr.. Wenn man mit dem Fahrzeug aber nur "normal" fährt dann reichen die völlig aus.


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2014)

Das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Den Grenzbereich seines Autos sollte man natürlich meiden. Die Dinger sind halt mehr oder weniger ein halbgarer Kompromiss.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2014)

Grad die Abrechnung mit meinem nächstjährigen Versicherungsbeitrag für die KFZ-Versicherung bekommen. 806 € find ich echt ok. 25 € günstiger, als dieses Jahr.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

806 Euro? Hast du Vollkasko? Ich zahle 926 Euro für meinen E46 325Ci mit Teilkasko und 9000 km im Jahr, hab aber noch keine so hohe Schadenfreiheitsklasse.

Welche Reifen sind denn empfehlenswert bzw. welche Hersteller?


----------



## nfsgame (22. November 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grad die Abrechnung mit meinem nächstjährigen Versicherungsbeitrag für die KFZ-Versicherung bekommen. 806 € find ich echt ok. 25 € günstiger, als dieses Jahr.


 
Ich war ganz erstaunt, dass ich mit dem nächsten Auto nur noch knapp die Hälfte an Versicherung zahlen muss. Bin bei rund 480€ im Jahr dann mit dem Golf V... Wieder mit Teilkasko ohne SB, 36k km p.a. 

Die Diskussion wegen der Ganzjahresreifen hatte ich mit meinem Dad letztens auch - hat sich jetzt fluchend wieder getrennte Sätze geholt...



Magogan schrieb:


> Welche Reifen sind denn empfehlenswert bzw. welche Hersteller?


 
Also ich hatte fürn Winter bisher immer die Continental 850er und im Sommer irgendwelche Hankook Eco-Schlagmichtod (davor Dunlop SP [bla]). Bisher immer zufrieden gewesen. Man sollte aber nicht stur nachm Hersteller gucken - jeder hat nen schwarzes Schaaf mit schlechten Eigenschaften im Aufgebot . 
Allerdings kommt mir persönlich kein Billig-Chingchanghatschi-Zeug auf die Felgen. Dafür fahre ich dann doch zu viel .


----------



## Kusarr (22. November 2014)

hey Leute,

ich suche derzeit ein Auto (5-türer, baujahr 2010 oder neuer, max 8000€), nutze dafür natürliche mobile.de
Nur worauf muss ich bei sowas achten? Woran erkenn ich Nieten? Auf was achten?


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. November 2014)

Das Budget für das Baujahr kommt mir etwas niedrig vor?


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2014)

5-Türer sagt leider nicht viel aus. Das könnte ein Corsa oder auch ne E-Klasse sein.  Kannst Du die Auswahl ein wenig einschränken? Wenn Du ein paar in Frage kommende Modelle nennst, weiß der ein oder andere hier auch sicher was zu den Schwachstellen.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

Vielleicht braucht er ein Auto in GTA und das muss zwangsläufig 5 Türen haben (so einen Auftrag gab es da jedenfalls, allerdings mit 4 Türen, glaube ich). Ansonsten gibt es bei dem Budget wohl nicht viel Auswahl, abgesehen von Opel Corsa, Fiat etc.

Edit: Ok, fast 10000 Treffer xD

Also bei den Reifen komme ich auf über 1000 Euro für beide Sätze. Dann hol ich mir doch lieber erstmal irgendwann neue Felgen und bleibe bis dahin bei den Ganzjahresreifen...


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> 806 Euro? Hast du Vollkasko? Ich zahle 926 Euro für meinen E46 325Ci mit Teilkasko und 9000 km im Jahr, hab aber noch keine so hohe Schadenfreiheitsklasse.



Ja. Natürlich Vollkasko.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> 806 Euro? Hast du Vollkasko? Ich zahle 926 Euro für meinen E46 325Ci mit Teilkasko und 9000 km im Jahr, hab aber noch keine so hohe Schadenfreiheitsklasse.


 
Ich zahle für meinen 1er momentan pro Jahr 590€ (inkl. Rabattretter und Fahrer unter 25, Einzelgarage, Einfamilienhaus, SF-Klasse 35,20k km).
Für den Z4 zahlen wir 230€ (ohne Rabattretter, Fahrer unter 25, Einzelgarage, Einfamilienhaus, SF-Klasse 25, 6000 km)  Und der wird nächstes Jahr sogar noch günstiger (Vollkasko-Typklasse 18->17) 



Magogan schrieb:


> Welche Reifen sind denn empfehlenswert bzw. welche Hersteller?


 
In welcher Größe denn ?
Ich hab für meine Nokian WR A3 Winterreifen in 215/45 R17 95€ pro Reifen gezahlt.
Außerdem muss man bedenken, dass Ganzjahresreifen vorallem bei hitze deutlich schneller verschleißen als Sommerreifen.
Und noch ein Zitat aus der AMS:


> Kann der Ganzjahresreifen vor diesem Hintergrund  einen Kompromiss zwischen den beiden Reifenarten schaffen? Tests der  Gesellschaft für Technische Überwachung (GTÜ) haben ergeben, dass die  guten Ganzjahresreifen im Vergleich zu den guten normalen Reifen nicht  viel schlechter abschneiden. Wer sich jetzt freut, sollte vorher aber  auch den Standpunkt des ADAC zu dieser Thematik hören.
> Für den ADAC sind Ganzjahresreifen ein schlechter  Kompromiss. Tests zeigen zwar, dass Ganzjahresreifen nicht per se  schlecht sind, es gibt aber immer ein Kapitel, in dem auch die besten  von ihnen einen mäßigen Eindruck hinterließen.
> Deshalb gilt: Wenn es um die Sicherheit geht, führt kein Weg  an einem Sommer- und einem Winterreifensatz vorbei


Hier sieht man den Unterschied auch noch recht deutlich: Winter Snow Tires vs All-Season Tires vs Summer Tires testing on Ice - YouTube


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

Ok... Ich glaub ich hol mir doch Winterreifen xD


----------



## fatlace (22. November 2014)

So ich habe heute bisschen was gemacht
Stoßstange getauscht und ESD ein wenig gekürzt und Schwarzchrom Blenden drauf geschweißt
morgen dann waschen, heute hatte ich keine lust mehr dazu


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH9Kz9rSV4s
> 
> Vor dem Scheiss hab ich echt schiss wie Hölle! Zusehen zu müssen wie sich der Motor seinen Suizid gibt muss echt schlimm sein..


CO² Feuerlöscher in die Ansaugung entleeren und der ist sofort aus. Wasser oder Pulverlöscher geht übrigens nicht. Zudrücken und Putzlappen oder sowas funzt alles nicht. Ist aber extrem unwarscheinlich das ein Turbo so kaputt geht. Wir hatten es seit es Turbodiesel bei Daimler gibt genau 3 Mal.



Magogan schrieb:


> Nachts verstehe ich das ja sogar noch, dass man  langsamer fährt, weil man weniger sieht, aber tagsüber?


 Licht anmachen? Wenn das nix bringt Sonnenbrille absetzen.



Metalic schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gerade der turbo das Thema. Mein A3  2.0 TDI Sportsback von 08 pfeift leicht beim Gas geben. Ist das der  turbo und ist das normal?


 Video...

Ganzjahresreifen kann man ausschließlich für Burnouts und sowas hier gebrauchen. Ansonsten sind die wie der Name schon sagt das ganze Jahr über nutzlos. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f62Z8Ev9OXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

Rehe auf dem Feld siehst du nachts auch mit Licht schlecht. Bzw. generell Dinge, die weiter entfernt sind. Aber für 100 auf der Landstraße sollte die Sicht durchaus reichen, ich kann nur verstehen, dass sich einige unsicher fühlen und lieber langsamer fahren.

Ok, wenn alle der Meinung sind, dass Ganzjahresreifen so schlecht sind, sollte ich lieber doch neue Reifen kaufen... Und gleich neue Felgen, da ich eh in ca. 1,5 Jahren neue Felgen kaufen wollte und es sich nicht lohnt, so oft neue Reifen zu kaufen... Bin letztens mit den Ganzjahresreifen bei Regen ziemlich gerutscht, mit Winterreifen wäre das wohl nicht passiert, mit Sommerreifen schon, oder? Oder sind auch Sommerreifen bei Regen besser als Ganzjahresreifen?

Ok, "ziemlich gerutscht" ist übertrieben, aber man hat schon gemerkt, dass die Reifen an der Grenze zum Wegrutschen waren...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2014)

Meine Pirelli PZero und meine Nokian WR A3 unterscheiden sich bei Regen eigentlich nicht stark.
Die Pirellis bauen nur minimal mehr Grip auf, da 10mm breiter.


----------



## winner961 (22. November 2014)

Klutten ich hab mal ne Frage. Du als Prüfer hast doch Zugriff auf Gutachten von Felgen. Ich suche da eins vielleicht kannst du mir da morgen weiterhelfen


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2014)

Zu der Diskussion Winterreifen gegen Ganzjahresreifen: Ganzjahresreifen haben eine kürzere Lebensdauer, als Winterreifen und müssen deswegen öfter neugekauft werden. 
Hat das nicht auch einen Einfluss?


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2014)

Ist der Grip mit 19 Zoll Reifen besser als mit 17 oder 16 Zoll? (Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich aktuell drauf habe, ich glaube aber, es sind 16 Zoll...)

Kann ich beim BMW E46 325 Ci einfach so auf 19 Zoll Felgen und passende Reifen umsteigen oder muss ich da noch mehr beachten? Ist das Auto mit den größeren Reifen höher oder bleibt die Höhe gleich (und warum)?

Passen die hier in 18x8,5 Zoll? Breyton Race GTSR -MB. www.felgen-online.de Felgen Reifen Kompletträder Onlineshop
Könnt ihr mir ggf. 19-Zoll-Felgen empfehlen, die so ähnlich aussehen?

Die Felgen sollten wintertauglich sein, will die auch im Winter nutzen können.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. November 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Zu der Diskussion Winterreifen gegen Ganzjahresreifen: Ganzjahresreifen haben eine kürzere Lebensdauer, als Winterreifen und müssen deswegen öfter neugekauft werden.
> Hat das nicht auch einen Einfluss?


 
Wenn jemand wirklich wenig fährt ist das kein Argument, weil bei so jemandem die Reifen nicht an Abnutzung sterben, sondern am Alter. Da spart man unterm Strich wirklich Geld wenn man nicht 2 Satz alte Reifen ausmustern muss sondern bloß einen!

Ich hatte früher als ausgesprochener Wenigfahrer auch immer Ganzjahresreifen. Die 1-2 Tage im Jahr wos wirklich hart kommt mit Eis und Schnee bei uns, konnte ich das Auto leicht stehen lassen. Letzten Winter habe ich keine einzige Flocke gesehen - erst im Frühjahr Ende März habe ich beruflich in M weilend einen ordentlichen Schneeregen erlebt. Aber da waren wir zu Fuß am Frankfurter Ring und am Viktualienmarkt unterwegs und das Thema Reifen wäre keines gewesen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist der Grip mit 19 Zoll Reifen besser als mit 17 oder 16 Zoll? (Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich aktuell drauf habe, ich glaube aber, es sind 16 Zoll...)
> 
> Kann ich beim BMW E46 325 Ci einfach so auf 19 Zoll Felgen und passende Reifen umsteigen oder muss ich da noch mehr beachten? Ist das Auto mit den größeren Reifen höher oder bleibt die Höhe gleich (und warum)?
> 
> ...




 Oben angefangen: Nee, die Reifenbreite ist entscheidend. Vielleicht bei größeren Felgen und gleicher Reifenbreite minimal besser, da der Reifen weniger walgt.
Die ET der Felge ist zu beachten. Die GTS-R müsste aber passen (Achtung, der Preis ist pro Felge). Die würde ich bei 8,5Jx18 mit 225er Reifen fahren. Schöne, leichte Felge.
Höhe (Umfang) bleibt gleich, da bei ner größeren Felge, die Reifenflanke niedriger wird.
Etwas Ähnlichkeit haben die BBS CK bzw CH (R).
Wobei ich ohne Tieferlegung nicht auf 19" gehen würde. Das sieht sonst so hochgebockt aus.


----------



## Beam39 (23. November 2014)

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...veFeatures=EXPORT&categories=Limousine&noec=1

Meint ihr die Laufleistung ist glaubwürdig? Irgendwie kommt mir das ein wenig suspekt vor..

E: Ich seh grad dass das Teil bereits 3. Hand ist, so ganz passen kann da was nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2014)

Wenn das Auto nur als Zweitwagen genutzt wurde, kann das schon hinkommen. Und auf den Bildern sieht er von innen (soweit es die Bildqualität zulässt) noch ganz gut aus.
Unser Z4 hat ja auch nur 35k km gelaufen und ist BJ 2003.


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2014)

Hmm, sind breitere Felgen im Winter sehr viel schlechter, weil die Reifen nicht so tief im Schnee einsinken? Oder ist das bei 18x8,5 Zoll noch kein Problem?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, sind breitere Felgen im Winter sehr viel schlechter, weil die Reifen nicht so tief im Schnee einsinken? Oder ist das bei 18x8,5 Zoll noch kein Problem?


 
Im Winter sollte man nicht zu breite Reifen fahren, da mit zu breiten Reifen der Grip auf Schnee nachlässt.
Aber 225er Reifen auf 8,5J Felgen sind noch im Rahmen von der Breite.
Wobei ich mir an deiner Stelle für den Winter originale BMW Felgen in 17" kaufen würde und für den Sommer dann 18 bzw 19 zoll Felgen


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

Bei ner festen Schnee oder Eisdecke hilft mehr Kontaktfläche genau so wie bei Asphalt. Lediglich bei lockerem Schnee schwimmt man mit breiten Reifen schneller auf.


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2014)

Also 225 für Winterreifen und bei Sommerreifen auch? Oder da breiter?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei ner festen Schnee oder Eisdecke hilft mehr Kontaktfläche genau so wie bei Asphalt. Lediglich bei lockerem Schnee schwimmt man mit breiten Reifen schneller auf.


 
Deshalb ja 225er Reifen. Sind nicht zu schmal und auch nicht zu breit.
Wenn man sehr breite Reifen im Winter fährt, hat man auch das Problem mit Aufschwimmen auf Schneematsch.



Magogan schrieb:


> Also 225 für Winterreifen und bei Sommerreifen auch? Oder da breiter?


 
Ich kenne mich mit den Platzverhältnissen beim E46 nicht so gut aus, aber da gibts auch zwei Varianen:
Performance -> 225er bzw. 235er rundum, dadurch weniger Untersteuern.
Optik -> 225er bzw 235er vorne und 245 bzw. 255er hinten auf einer entsprechend breiteren Felge (9J bzw 9,5J).


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2014)

Performance ist mir wichtiger als Optik. Die 1 bis 3 cm fallen eh kaum auf vermutlich.

Müsste es nicht Übersteuern sein, wegen Heckantrieb?


----------



## Kusarr (23. November 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> ich suche derzeit ein Auto (5-türer, baujahr 2010 oder neuer, max 8000€), nutze dafür natürliche mobile.de
> Nur worauf muss ich bei sowas achten? Woran erkenn ich Nieten? Auf was achten?


 
Achja sollte mich korrigieren: Ich suche ein Auto FÜR ne Freundin, also ne Frau. Zwecks Optik 

folgende Suche: mobile.de

Bsp: Seat Ibiza, Citroen C3 etc

Würde mich über empfehlungen freuen (von der obigen suche auf mobile)


----------



## Beam39 (23. November 2014)

Mini Cooper S?


----------



## watercooled (23. November 2014)

Cooper S, BJ2010 für 8k€? Immer her damit


----------



## Beam39 (23. November 2014)

Die sehen doch eh alle gleich aus, da sollte das BJ nicht so eine große Rolle spielen.


----------



## -sori- (23. November 2014)

Und wie, ältere Baujahre hatten ziemliche Probleme mit der Technik.


----------



## nfsgame (23. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die sehen doch eh alle gleich aus


 
Glaub mir, das ist das schlechteste Argument was du in genau dieser Situation bringen kannst . Dein zu beratendes Gegenüber mag zwar nicht so viel von der Technik verstehen, aber "sieht doch eh gleich aus" (auch wenns so ist) zieht nicht  .,


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht Übersteuern sein, wegen Heckantrieb?


Aufschwimmen ist die Ursache. Übersteuern eine mögliche Folge.


Beam39 schrieb:


> Die sehen doch eh alle gleich aus, da sollte das BJ nicht so eine große Rolle spielen.


 Das nicht unbedingt, Aber warum ein alter Cooper S wenn ein neuer One zumindest ähnlich aussieht und stabiler ist? Große Leistungsreserven waren ja nicht angefragt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...veFeatures=EXPORT&categories=Limousine&noec=1
> 
> Meint ihr die Laufleistung ist glaubwürdig? Irgendwie kommt mir das ein wenig suspekt vor..
> 
> E: Ich seh grad dass das Teil bereits 3. Hand ist, so ganz passen kann da was nicht.


 Von außen würde ich sagen das die 85tkm hinkommen. Motorwäsche ist gemacht worden, daher vorsicht. Von innen sieht das eher nach 150-200tkm aus.



Magogan schrieb:


> Performance ist mir wichtiger als Optik. Die 1 bis 3 cm fallen eh kaum auf vermutlich.
> 
> Müsste es nicht Übersteuern sein, wegen Heckantrieb?


 Nen e46 wo du hinten breite Reifen montierst untersteuert ganz schön. Nen Kollege hat nen 330 Touring mit 225v 245h und der kommt wirklich nur wenn man es richtig will. Ansonsten gleichmäßiges schieben.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

Die Kilometer können schon stimmen. Bedeutet bei gleichzeitig eher abgenutzten Sitzen nur dass der 5er dann fast ausschließlich Kurzstrecke mit so viel ein/aussteigen wie andere bei >200k gesehen hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2014)

Ich glaub nicht das der als Postauto gefahren wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (23. November 2014)

Kurzer Arbeitsweg reicht ja schon. Ich kenne halt meine Autos. Mein Fahrersitz hat leider auch Spuren die nach mehr als den 110k aussehen und das Hauptproblem beim verkauf des Ka war dass 50% der potenziellen Käufer schon vor der Besichtigung einfach nicht glauben wollten dass Alter und Kilometerstand zusammen passen können.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Und wie, ältere Baujahre hatten ziemliche Probleme mit der Technik.


Das war doch nur die 1 Gen von BMW? Mit der 2ten gab es doch nicht so viele Probleme.



watercooled schrieb:


> Cooper S, BJ2010 für 8k€? Immer her damit


 Für 9.9k steht einer drin . BJ2008 gibt es für 8k.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht Übersteuern sein, wegen Heckantrieb?


 
Nee, untersteuern ist schon richtig. Wenn du hinten breitere Reifen als vorne fährst, untersteuert nahezu jedes Serienauto.
Mit vorne und hinten gleich breiten Reifen, ist das Fahrverhalten deutlich ausgeglichener.


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2014)

Ok, also überall gleich breite Reifen drauf? Ich lass mich da am besten mal beim Reifenhändler beraten. Soll ich einfach im Internet bestellen oder sind lokale Händler besser/sinnvoller? Bzw. könnt ihr einen guten Händler oder Online-Shop empfehlen?


----------



## Beam39 (23. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von außen würde ich sagen das die 85tkm hinkommen. Motorwäsche ist gemacht worden, daher vorsicht. Von innen sieht das eher nach 150-200tkm aus.


 
http://ww3.autoscout24.de/classified/240585790?asrc=st|as

Der hat 180tkm drauf und dementsprechend sehen die Sitze aus, dagegen sehen die vom Schwarzen noch ziemlich gut aus.

http://ww3.autoscout24.de/classified/262312052?asrc=st|as

Da sind ein paar mehr Fotos drauf. So ein Fahrzeug mit der Laufleistung für den Preis is schon ziemlich komisch, leider ist der auch zu weit weg sonst hätte ich mir den schon längst angeguckt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2014)

Der silberne hat 2 kaputte Scheinwerfer aber die Laufleistung passt zum Gesamtbild.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ok, also überall gleich breite Reifen drauf? Ich  lass mich da am besten mal beim Reifenhändler beraten. Soll ich einfach  im Internet bestellen oder sind lokale Händler besser/sinnvoller? Bzw.  könnt ihr einen guten Händler oder Online-Shop empfehlen?


 Ich hole Reifen immer bei Premio. Online Reifen holen ist meistens genauso teuer und viel aufwendiger. Ich bekomme die Reifen für 35€ alle montiert und gewuchtet, dafür kann ich das nicht mal selber machen.


----------



## Beam39 (24. November 2014)

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...maxMileage=150000&categories=Limousine&noec=1



> *Absolutes Einzelstück!!! Original M5, umgebaut durch  MANHART-PERFORMANCE!!! Motor, Getriebe, Antriebstrang und Bremsanlage  wurden entfernt und durch Bauteile aus einem BMW 630i ersetzt. Äußerlich  ist das Fahrzeug nicht von einem "originalen" M5 zu unterscheiden!!! *


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hole Reifen immer bei Premio. Online Reifen holen ist meistens genauso teuer und viel aufwendiger. Ich bekomme die Reifen für 35€ alle montiert und gewuchtet, dafür kann ich das nicht mal selber machen.


 
Ich kaufe die im Internet, da bei unseren Reifenhändler die Reifen durch die Bank weg teurer bis deutlich teurer sind (bei meinen Pirellis waren es 20% mehr)
Und die AD08R, welche nun auf dem Z4 montiert sind, kennen unsere Händler noch nicht einmal 
Für's Aufziehen und Wuchten lassen zahle ich 30€.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2014)

Nanu macht das Forum jetzt eins auf Facebook? Naja seis drum..

Reifen kaufe ich über meine Werkstatt. Die versuchen einen Internetpreis immer mindestens um 15-20€ zu unterbieten, aufziehen/wuchten liegt bei 6€ pro Rad. Da mache ich mir den Stress nicht.


----------



## hanssx2 (24. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nanu macht das Forum jetzt eins auf Facebook? Naja seis drum..
> 
> Reifen kaufe ich über meine Werkstatt. Die versuchen einen Internetpreis immer mindestens um 15-20€ zu unterbieten, aufziehen/wuchten liegt bei 6€ pro Rad. Da mache ich mir den Stress nicht.



ja das mit fb habe ich mir auch gedacht , dies ist aber das layout was von der community am meisten gewählt wurde inder Umfrage ( zu mindest mein letzter Wissenstand)

Back to Topic,  kaufe meinen Satz auch beim händler der zeiht den gleich auf und keinen Stress mit Versand etc. bei raren Reifen kann ein Vergleich vll wesentlich günstiger sein aber für 30€ ist es mir es nciht Wert


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2014)

Hmm, ich hol mir die Reifen einfach direkt beim Kauf der Felgen, die bauen die da gleich ran. Hab heute mal nachgefragt. Hoffentlich rutsche ich mit den Winterreifen dann nicht mehr so, das ist ja schlimm aktuell. Kommt mir fast vor wie eine schlechte Fahrzeugphysik in Watch_Dogs...


----------



## Zoon (25. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...maxMileage=150000&categories=Limousine&noec=1




hätten die mal den Motor vom 535d genommen damit das Teil wenigstesn etwas Power hat was die Optik verspricht.


----------



## Beam39 (25. November 2014)

Ich frag mich einfach nur wieso zur Hölle man so einen "Umbau" vornehmen sollte.. Man stößt echt auf die wildesten Inserate wenn man ein wenig auf diesen Seiten rumsurft..


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2014)

Frag ich mich auch, den ein Kenner erkennt den Schwindel ohnehin - einen M5 mit Handschaltung gibts (in Europa) nicht mehr, und den meisten anderen dürfte das egal sein. Aber ein paar wenige gibt es offenabr die auf Fakekarren stehen.


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2014)

Man muss doch immer schön einen auf dicke Hose machen... ich finde so Fake Karren immer äusserst lächerlich. Wenn man nicht das Geld für die Top-Motorisierung hat, sollte man wenigstens nicht vorgeben man hätte es.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2014)

Wieso nicht? 
Wem die Optik einfach besser gefällt, diese aber nicht leistbar ist da mit größerem Motor gekoppelt, kann sich doch sowas kaufen. 
Ich mein solange wie keine M5-Fake Aufkleber drauf sind ist doch alles okay. Ist ja leider immer so das die Hersteller die "schönen" Designs ausschließlich den Top-Modellen überlassen. Dabei würde es gar keine Mehrkosten verursachen wenn die Anbauteile einfach schöner geformt sind (außer natürlich bei zusätzlichen Teilen wie Auspuffanlage, Bremsen und co, dass diese mehr kosten ist klar) . Aber dann macht man ja weniger Gewinn und die Highend-Karren verlieren den Reiz :b 

Ist bei meinem EP nicht anders. Ohne den TypeR Spoiler sieht es so kacke aus, einfach nen Pflicht den nachzurüsten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. November 2014)

*husthust* M5 Einstiegsleisten*husthust*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2014)

Ich habe es mir nicht angeschaut, es ging mir nur um eine allgemeine Aussage zu dem Thema.


----------



## Captn (25. November 2014)

Ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich den Vollidioten in der Nähe meiner Arbeit sehe, der sich bei seiner S-Klasse den hinteren Stoßfänger zersägt hat damit man den Auspuff vom Diesel sieht .


----------



## ich558 (25. November 2014)

Ich glaub wer das Geld für ne S Klasse hat (außer so ein altes 15000€ Teil) kann nicht so ein Idiot sein


----------



## XE85 (25. November 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Wem die Optik einfach besser gefällt, diese aber nicht leistbar ist da  mit größerem Motor gekoppelt, kann sich doch sowas kaufen.



M Optik ist bis auf die 4 Aupuffrohre nicht an Motore gekoppelt - auch einen 518d oder 114i bekommt man mit M Paket, und das ganz original und Serienmäßg.

Auch der Preis von 18k ist hier kein Argument, um die bekommt man auch den echten M5 mit gleicher Laufleistung:

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...Freetext=false&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&noec=1


----------



## Beam39 (25. November 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wer das Geld für ne S Klasse hat (außer so ein altes 15000€ Teil) kann nicht so ein Idiot sein



Wofür gibts denn Kredite?


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2014)

Da ist mir mein Cupra lieber. Außer den 2 Endrohren sieht ganz normal aus. Absolut schlicht aber mächtig Dampf unter der Haube.


----------



## ich558 (25. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wofür gibts denn Kredite?



Müssen früher oder später auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2014)

Können doch auch Leasing sein?


----------



## Zappaesk (25. November 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wer das Geld für ne S Klasse hat (außer so ein altes 15000€ Teil) kann nicht so ein Idiot sein



Was hat denn das Auto mit der Intelligenz zu tun?


----------



## ich558 (25. November 2014)

Von nichts kommt nichts außer es gehört den Eltern oder man hats geklaut.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2014)

Laut einer neuen Studie ist Klauen billiger als Kaufen.

Neue Felgen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich klappt alles mit der Eintragung, der Umfang ist 1,5% größer als bei den alten Felgen und deswegen muss der Tacho erstmal überprüft werden...

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem Ersatzrad? Das passt dann nicht mehr, oder? Ist ja auch egal, ich könnte es bei einer Panne eh nicht wechseln...

Warum zur Hölle werden Bilder immer als Link eingefügt?


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2014)

Weil sie bei einem externen Hoster liegen.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2014)

Hmm, is ja schlimmer als bei buffed, da kann ich imageshack-Bilder einfügen...

Was ist denn nun mit dem Ersatzrad? Muss ich das austauschen gegen eines mit gleichen Abmessungen? Passt das überhaupt in den Radkasten?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. November 2014)

Theoretisch brauchst du gar keins. Wenn dus eh nicht wechseln kannst. Die größe ist egal, die Noträder sind auch immer viel kleiner. Hauptsache die Bremse passt noch unter die Felge.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2014)

Apropos Bremse... Gibt es irgendwelche guten Bremsen, die besser als die serienmäßigen vom E46 325 Ci sind? Vielleicht auch noch mit farbig lackierten Bremssätteln?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. November 2014)

Sättel kannst du selber in Wunschfarbe lackieren. Bremse von nem größeren modell halt oder EBC Beläge und Scheiben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Apropos Bremse... Gibt es irgendwelche guten Bremsen, die besser als die serienmäßigen vom E46 325 Ci sind? Vielleicht auch noch mit farbig lackierten Bremssätteln?



Bessere Beläge reichen normalerweise schon, z.B. Ferodo DS Performance.
und bitte keine farbigen Sättel bei der normalen Standardbremse, das sieht nicht auch. Wenn, dann würde ich die Sättel anschleifen und silber lackieren, das sieht dann auch ganz ok aus. Hab ich beim 1er und Z4 ebenfalls gemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/750689d1404064342-der-auto-thread-img_2063.jpg


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2014)

Ich bin gerade irritiert, weil ich nirgendwo eine Eintragung vom Heckspoiler von meinem Auto sehe und eine ABE hab ich auch nicht bekommen beim Kauf... Aber wenn da irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung wäre, hätte das Auto die HU letztes Jahr ja nicht bestanden, oder? Und ein großes Autohaus (in dem Fall ein Toyota-Händler) sollte ja keine Autos, die rechtlich nicht fahren dürfen, verkaufen, oder?


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2014)

Händler haben meist keine Ahnung, was bei einem Fremdfabrikat verbaut ist, oftmals interessiert es sie aber auch nicht. Das Fahrzeug wird angekauft und dann möglichst schnell und günstig weitergegeben. Schau doch einfach auf der Unterseite des Spoilers nach einer Kennzeichnung. Dann kannst du im Netz nach einer ABE oder einem Teilegutachten suchen.



Magogan schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappt alles mit der Eintragung, der  Umfang ist 1,5% größer als bei den alten Felgen und deswegen muss der  Tacho erstmal überprüft werden...



Normalerweise fragt man doch vor der Anschaffung mal beim TÜV wegen  einer Einzelbegutachtung an. Die Abweichung darf +1/-4% nicht  überschreiten, ich kann dir aber gerade nicht sagen, ob das Bezugsmaß  die kleinste oder größte Serienbereifung als Grundlage hat. Warum denn  überhaupt die Abweichung? Hast du kein passendes Gutachten für dein  Auto, wo die richtige Bereifung aufgeführt ist?


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2014)

Müsste der TÜV dann nicht bei der HU meckern, wenn was nicht eingetragen ist? Oder ist dem das egal?


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2014)

Egal sollte es nicht sein. Es weiß aber niemand, ob zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eine Eintragung in den alten Fahrzeugpapieren, eine ABE oder ein Dokument nach §19(4) einer Eintragung vorlag. Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, dass es der Prüfer nicht gesehen hat ...oder der schlechteste Fall, dass es ihm eben doch egal war.

EDIT:
Abrollumfang wird gemessen in Bezug auf die kleinste Seriengröße.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2014)

Ne, hab die HU ja erst letztens (2013) machen lassen. Da hatte ich definitiv nichts zum Spoiler - keine ABE und es war auch nichts eingetragen... Und übersehen sollte er ihn nicht haben, der ist ja nun nicht so leicht zu übersehen...


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ne, hab die HU ja erst *letztens *(2013) ...



In wenigen Wochen schreiben wir das Jahr 2015


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem EP nicht anders. Ohne den TypeR Spoiler sieht es so kacke aus, einfach nen Pflicht den nachzurüsten.



Wenn du ihn dann als Type-R ausgeben würdest wäre es auch peinlich mMn. Wenn man nur die Optik hat und man es rein wegen der Optik macht ist es ok. Wobei man bei einem M5 dann schon Abstriche machen sollte, ein 520i mit 4 Rohrauspuffanlage wäre schon ärg affig. Rein von der Front und Heck sowieso Seitenschweller sagt niemand was.



riedochs schrieb:


> Da ist mir mein Cupra lieber. Außer den 2 Endrohren sieht ganz normal aus. Absolut schlicht aber mächtig Dampf unter der Haube.



Meiner hat nur 1 popliges Rohr und das doppelte der höchsten Motorleistung seiner Baureihe.  Da kommt auch niemand drauf das der Leistung unter der Haube hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Von nichts kommt nichts außer es gehört den Eltern oder man hats geklaut.



Geld hat zum einen nix mit Intelligenz zu tun und zum anderen kann sich jeder mit nem halbwegs ordentlichen Job ne S-Klasse leisten. Es ist nur eine Frage der Priorisierung! Ich kenne genug Azubis bzw. Berufsanfänger, die meinen sich nen neuen Golf o.ä. rauslassen zu müssen (ein ehemaliger Komilitone von mir ist sogar einen 928 gefahren, der war zwar nicht neu aber der Unterhalt...) - jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn dann als Type-R ausgeben würdest wäre es auch peinlich mMn. Wenn man nur die Optik hat und man es rein wegen der Optik macht ist es ok. Wobei man bei einem M5 dann schon Abstriche machen sollte, ein 520i mit 4 Rohrauspuffanlage wäre schon ärg affig. Rein von der Front und Heck sowieso Seitenschweller sagt niemand was.



Keine Sorge, ich hab ganz sicher keine TypeR Aufkleber dran


----------



## riedochs (26. November 2014)

Erinnert mich an das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preisi (26. November 2014)

Tzaziki Duftbaum  haha


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich hab ganz sicher keine TypeR Aufkleber dran



Dann gibst du auch nichts vor, was du nicht hast  
Mir persönlich wäre aber generell wichtig die stärkste Motorisierung zu haben, es steht bei mir jetzt schon fest das der Impreza definitiv ein WRX STi werden muss.


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2014)

Der ist ja sogar noch bezahlbar in der 300-PS-Variante. Ok, bei BMW zahlt man auch "nur" 5000 Euro mehr für den 335i mit 306 PS...

Ich würde mir wohl immer noch eher einen Ford Mustang holen mit über 600 PS, aber ob der mir wirklich gefällt, kann ich wohl erst nach einer Probefahrt in ein paar Jahren sagen, wenn ich genug Geld dafür habe


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2014)

Die Qualität gerade im Innenraum ist von Amerikanern aber auch... sagen wir mal "gewöhnungsbedürftig". Aber ich bin schon die neuen Mustangs durch die Firma gefahren, kann mit den Kisten nix anfangen auch wenn sie viel Leistung haben. Optisch sind die auch überhaupt nicht meine Welt. So ein E92 wäre da schon deutlich schöner...


----------



## Beam39 (26. November 2014)

Ich find die Amis derzeit durch die Bank weg genial.. Also wie die neue Corvette, Viper, Challenger etc. pp. sind richtig geile Kisten, vor allem sind die Innen lange nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher und Designtechnisch müssen sie sich auch nicht verstecken. bevor ich mir nen M3 zulege stell ich mir ne Corvette o.Ä. in die Garage, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2014)

Hmm, ich frage mich gerade, ob eine Vollkaskoversicherung sinnvoll ist. Die kostet etwa 550 Euro mehr im Jahr, das Auto ist noch etwa 9000 Euro wert mit den Umbauten (Auspuff, Felgen). Ich traue mir ja noch zu, selbst keinen Unfall zu bauen, aber dass mir jemand in mein Auto reinfährt und dann Fahrerflucht begeht, ist nicht so unwahrscheinlich (ein Kratzer in der Seite, verursacht von einer anderen Autotür, ist schon drin, der Verursacher ist natürlich abgehauen)... Und wenn ich ein neues Auto kaufen müsste, hätte ich wohl eher nicht genug Geld dazu, zumindest im Moment nicht...


----------



## fatlace (26. November 2014)

Mir ist Letztes Jahr jemand beim ausparken in die Seite gefahren und abgehauen.
Höhe des Schadens war damals 2000€.
Bei meinem Auto macht es aber keinen unterschied zwischen Voll und Teilkasko, zahle bei Teilkasko im Jahr etwa 100€ weniger.

Ich war heute Auto waschen und hab mal ein besseres Bild vom neuen Heck Diffusor und den neuen Auspuff blenden gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. November 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich war heute Auto waschen und hab mal ein besseres Bild vom neuen Heck Diffusor und den neuen Auspuff blenden gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



20mm Spurplatten pro Seite müssten aber noch drauf 
Ansonsten sieht das Heck top aus


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich traue mir ja noch zu, selbst keinen Unfall zu bauen,



 

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall! Du kannst nie(!) ausschließen einen Unfall selbst zu bauen. Auch erfahrene Vielfahrer wie z.B. ich machen Fehler und pennen mal in einer Situation, die dann mit Glück und der Aufmerksamkeit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer meist nicht in einem Unfall mündet. Aber verlassen würde ich mich da nicht drauf! 

Wie lange hast du nochmal den Führerschein und wieviel Erfahrung? Ich glaube zu solchen arroganten Aussagen hast du keinen Grund - außer natürlich maßlose Selbstüberschätzung! Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und fahr nicht so wie die Aussage klingt, dass endet definitiv im Unfall!


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2014)

Haha, nein, keine Angst, so schlimm fahre ich nicht. Ich fahre inzwischen eigentlich relativ vorsichtig (früher war es schlimmer und ich habe auch schon ein paar Fehler gemacht, aber noch keinen Unfall gehabt). Das war vielleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt, ich meinte nur, dass ich es für relativ unwahrscheinlich halte, sodass die Vollkaskoversicherung eigentlich eher für Unfälle mit Fahrerflucht nützlich wäre. Zumindest halte ich das für wahrscheinlicher, dass der andere am Unfall schuld ist, wenn ich mir so angucke, wie die hier alle so fahren...


----------



## Beam39 (26. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch erfahrene Vielfahrer wie z.B. ich machen Fehler und pennen mal in einer Situation, die dann mit Glück und der Aufmerksamkeit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer meist nicht in einem Unfall mündet. Aber verlassen würde ich mich da nicht drauf!



Der unfehlbare Zappaesk gibt zu das er auch Fehler machen kann. lol


----------



## Zappaesk (26. November 2014)

Das habe ich nie bestritten - das wäre ja auch dämlich!


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich traue mir ja noch zu, selbst keinen Unfall zu bauen,


Ich glaub nicht mal ein Profirennfahrer würde sowas von sich behaubten...


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht mal ein Profirennfahrer würde sowas von sich behaubten...


*behaupten

So viel zum Thema "Fehler-Machen" 

Na ja, ich weiß nicht, ich bin eigentlich nicht so schlecht im Fahren und ich bin mir auch relativ sicher, dass ich so schnell keinen Unfall verursachen werde, aber ausschließen kann ich es nicht. Immerhin bemerke ich meine Fehler fast immer (hoffentlich), da bin ich einigen anderen wohl weit voraus  Oder die bemerken ihre Fehler und ignorieren das, anders kann ich mir den Fahrstil von einigen nicht erklären...

Aber ich muss auch mit genügend Selbstbewusstsein ins Auto steigen, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich jederzeit einen Unfall bauen oder einen Fehler machen könnte, könnte ich mich kaum aufs Fahren konzentrieren und dann mach ich erst recht Fehler, weil ich dann halt ängstlich wäre oder so...


----------



## fatlace (26. November 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 20mm Spurplatten pro Seite müssten aber noch drauf
> Ansonsten sieht das Heck top aus



nee sind nur die Winter felgen oder "Stand felgen", steht zurzeit in der Halle vom Kollegen und wird nur am WE bei schönem Wetter gefahren.
Fahre jetzt im Winter mit nem 86c polo rum


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> *behaupten
> 
> So viel zum Thema "Fehler-Machen"
> 
> ...


Hey wow ich habe einen Rechtschreibfehler gemacht.  Such alle meine anderen Posts und du wirst noch ne Menge mehr finden. Davon abgesehen habe ich nie gesagt das ich fehlerfrei fahren könnte.

Ich hatte auch schon ein paar kleine Missgeschicke aber noch nie nen "richtigen" Unfall. 2 kaputte Felgen, einmal weil ich ein ziemlich tiefes Schlagloch nicht gesehen habe und einmal weil ich durch einen Schneehaufen gedriftet bin und die Bordsteinkante da drunter nicht sehen konnte. Dann noch eine kleine Delle in der Tür, wo ich einen e46 angebufft hab. Das war einfach epic fail und total unnötig. Aber die Mutti wollte ihr Auto wohl durchgeschraubt haben und hat es krachen gelassen anstatt einmal kurz die Hupe zu betätigen.

Aufer Rennstrecke rechne ich immer damit das was passieren kann und deswegen bekommen auch alle die bei mir mitfahren nen 5 Minuten Schnellkurs, was beim Unfall zu machen ist.



fatlace schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt im Winter mit nem 86c polo rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbstbestrafung?  ...BMWs halten Streusalz übrigens wesendlich besser als Kastenpolos aus...


----------



## Beam39 (27. November 2014)

Bei uns kann man doch gar nicht mehr von Winter reden, bei dem Bisschen was da an Schnee runterkommt. Letztes Jahr konnte ich meine Sommerschlappen durchgehend drauf lassen. Wenn Schnee lag wurde er halt stehengelassen, aber wie oft kam das schon vor..


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich find die Amis derzeit durch die Bank weg genial.. Also wie die neue Corvette, Viper, Challenger etc. pp. sind richtig geile Kisten, vor allem sind die Innen lange nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher und Designtechnisch müssen sie sich auch nicht verstecken. bevor ich mir nen M3 zulege stell ich mir ne Corvette o.Ä. in die Garage, meiner Meinung nach.



Sehe ich anders, die Amerikaner sind nach wie vor noch lange nicht auf dem Niveau im Innenraum wie z.B. europäische Fahrzeuge. Mir gefallen die Retro Cars durch die Bang eigentlich nicht so, wobei die Corvette und Camaro schon ziemlich cool sind. Mit dem Mustang kannst du mich jagen, bin auch schon die 68 Fastback gefahren... kann nicht verstehen wieso die Leute da so steil drauf abgehen.  



Magogan schrieb:


> ich bin eigentlich nicht so schlecht im Fahren



Rein aus Interesse, wie viel Jahre fährst du schon Auto?


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2014)

Länger als ich auf jeden Fall 
Hab vielleicht knappe 3-5h auf der Straße verbracht, seit ich den Führerschein hab. Und Samstag darf ich ne Stunde dranhängen - mit meiner Flamme im Auto 

Wenn ich doch nur was anderes fahren dürfte als Mamas 1000ccm Lupo XD
Gerade zum Anfangen super, aber zum Frauen Beeindrucken gibts Besseres. Zum Glück hab ichs nicht nötig, das mit dem Auto zu machen 

In nem Jahr tucker ich dann mit Papas Defender rum, das Auto ist eher nach meinem Geschmack^^


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2014)

Fraglich ob ein Defender viel mehr bei Frauen ankommt als ein Lupo, dass nimmt sich nicht viel. Schlampenschlepper sind das beides nicht...


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2014)

Ich hab vor 4,5 Jahren mit Motorrad (A1) angefangen und vor etwas mehr als 4 Jahren mit Begleitetem Fahren. Ist jetzt nicht so viel, aber inzwischen bin ich jedenfalls deutlich besser geworden im Vergleich zum Anfang. Einen Großteil der gefahrenen Kilometer habe ich zwar in der Stadt zurückgelegt, aber da lernt man vermutlich mehr als außerorts pro zurückgelegtem Kilometer  Vor allem im Berliner Stadtverkehr, der ist ja das reinste Chaos...

Toll, jetzt fühle ich mich doch etwas unsicher, das ist nicht hilfreich xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2014)

Richtig fahren lernt man nur wenn man sich im Grenzbereich auf der Rennstrecke bewegt. Vom rumnuckeln in der Stadt lernt man 0. Da kann man 500000 km rumzuckeln und fährt trotzdem nur minimal besser als ein Fahranfänger. Man hat zwar mehr Erfahrung aber die ersetzt mangelndes Fahrkönnen nunmal nicht.


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Fraglich ob ein Defender viel mehr bei Frauen ankommt als ein Lupo, dass nimmt sich nicht viel. Schlampenschlepper sind das beides nicht...


Dafür ist es das Auto, in dem ich mich wohl fühle


----------



## tsd560ti (27. November 2014)

Solange sie dich beim Fahren nicht ablenkt 
Wobei so ne kleine Knutschkugel bestimmt vorteilhafter als ne breite S-Klasse ist


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2014)

Ich sollte das Tacho überprüfen lassen, weil sich meine Reifengröße verändert hat. Also heute hingefahren zu so einem Typen, den die Dekra mir empfohlen hat. Der hat das Auto aber nicht auf den Prüfstand gefahren, sondern ich musste 100 km/h auf der Schnellstraße fahren und er hat auf dem Navi geguckt, wie schnell ich wirklich gefahren bin. Es waren 100 laut Tacho und 99 laut Navi... WTF?


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. November 2014)

Der Reifenumfang wird sich da aber doch nicht vieo geändert haben?


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich sollte das Tacho überprüfen lassen, weil sich meine Reifengröße verändert hat. Also heute hingefahren zu so einem Typen, den die Dekra mir empfohlen hat. Der hat das Auto aber nicht auf den Prüfstand gefahren, sondern ich musste 100 km/h auf der Schnellstraße fahren und er hat auf dem Navi geguckt, wie schnell ich wirklich gefahren bin. Es waren 100 laut Tacho und 99 laut Navi... WTF?



Selbst bei 3-4 Km/h würde ich mir noch keine Gedanken machen, war doch glaub so

"Auf Normalbürgerdeutsch heisst das: 
- Der Tacho darf niemals weniger anzeigen, als man tatsächlich fährt. Das wissen alle.
- Er darf max. 10% + 4km/h mehr anzeigen. Beispiel: Bei 50km/h = max.59km/h, 100km/h = max.114km/h, 200km/h = max.224km/h usw."

mfg


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Der Reifenumfang wird sich da aber doch nicht vieo geändert haben?


Um 1,5%, deswegen musste ich den Tacho prüfen lassen. 

Offensichtlich ist der Tacho sehr genau. Oder genauso ungenau wie das mobile Navi vom Prüfer.

Das WTF galt nicht so sehr der Abweichung, sondern eher der Prüfmethode. Vor allem kann das Navi auch um 2 km/h daneben liegen, dann würde mein Tacho zu wenig anzeigen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

GPS ist nun mal die genaueste Messmethode die es für die Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit gibt. Machen die OEMs auch nicht anders (->großes Problem bei Ford: es gibt eine Brücke über dem Testoval).


----------



## Preisi (27. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> GPS ist nun mal die genaueste Messmethode die es für die Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit gibt. Machen die OEMs auch nicht anders (->großes Problem bei Ford: es gibt eine Brücke über dem Testoval).


Dafür gibts Gyroskope aka Kreiselsysteme im Navi, die diesen Zeitraum überbrücken


----------



## ebastler (27. November 2014)

Mamas (und damit momentan mein) Lupo zeigt am Tacho 5-10km/h zu wenig an, je nach Geschwindigkeit. Mein Motorrad auch.

Papas Sommerreifen haben geschäzte 2cm mehr Radius als die Winterreifen. Vielleicht sogar mehr. Größeres Maß + dicke Stollen vs kleineres Maß und normales (etwas gröberes) Winterprofil.
Und du musst wegen 1.5% den Tacho neu kalibrieren lassen?

Da macht es ja mehr Abweichung, ob wir unsere Sommerreifen neu drauf haben (~1.5cm Profil) oder fast fertig (~0.5cm).


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Dafür gibts Gyroskope aka Kreiselsysteme im Navi, die diesen Zeitraum überbrücken


Was beim Navigieren auch locker reicht aber nicht für alle Messgenauigkeiten die man dort erreichen will.


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2014)

Ja, ich musste halt überprüfen lassen, ob der richtig geht. Morgen noch zur Dekra und dann sollte das mit der Eintragung der Felgen endlich abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Preisi (27. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was beim Navigieren auch locker reicht aber nicht für alle Messgenauigkeiten die man dort erreichen will.


Für s Messen der Geschwindigkeit auf einer trockenen Teststrecke würde ich persönlich aber auch nicht unbedingt GPS verwenden, obwohl es eig um einiges genauer ist, als es die Navis vielleicht implizieren  (bereits mit 4 Satelliten ist eine EXAKTE Positionsbestimmung möglich, allerdings ist das meines Wissens dem (amerik.) Militär vorbehalten. Wir , die Zivilbevölkerung, hat nur eine abgespeckte "Version" )


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2014)

Ich erzähl der Dekra wohl lieber nicht, wie der Tacho überprüft wurde xD Auch wenn die mir den Typen empfohlen haben...


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Für s Messen der Geschwindigkeit auf einer trockenen Teststrecke würde ich persönlich aber auch nicht unbedingt GPS verwenden, obwohl es eig um einiges genauer ist, als es die Navis vielleicht implizieren  (bereits mit 4 Satelliten ist eine EXAKTE Positionsbestimmung möglich, allerdings ist das meines Wissens dem (amerik.) Militär vorbehalten. Wir , die Zivilbevölkerung, hat nur eine abgespeckte "Version" )


Die Amis haben schon vor Jahren die künstliche Verschlechterung raus genommen. Die Militärvariante hat vor allem den Vorteil einer höheren Bandbreite weshalb man die Zivilfrequenz regional aktiv stören kann ohne selbst den Empfang zu verlieren.

Und exakte Position != exakte Geschwindigkeit. Letzteres geht wirklich verdammt gut, ersteres hat leichte Offsets.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2014)

Mit Profisystemen von Racelogic kann man schon extrem genau die Geschwindigkeit bestimmen. Mit einem Navi eher nicht. 



> *Velocity*
> 
> 
> Accuracy: 0.1 Km/h
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2014)

Das sind stink normale Werte eines guten GPS-Empfängers:
http://www.adafruit.com/product/746
 Und oh Wunder, die verbaut nicht nur Racelogic.


----------



## Zerfall385 (27. November 2014)

Wuhu da ist der Führerschein


----------



## watercooled (27. November 2014)

Schön sieht er aus.


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2014)

So weit ich weiß, erreicht normales GPS maximal 4 oder 7.5m Genauigkeit. Differentielles GPS oder wie es heißt dann die Hälfte, aber das kann kein normales Navi, da es erheblich aufwändiger ist.
Habe da vor ner Weile mal in einem Fachbuch für Fernerkundung mit 2000 Seiten geschmökert. Allerdings geht das mWn erst ab 5-6 Satelliten so präzise. Höhenbestimmung per GPS ist ungenau wie sonst was.

Da die Ungenauigkeiten recht konstante Offsets sind, lässt sich die Geschwindigkeit aber in der Tat sehr gut messen. Sieht man zum Beispiel, wenn man mit dem Handy laufen geht. Mit Runtastic habe ich ab und an einen ganzen Lauf lang konstante Offsets drinnen in eine Richtung (sieht man, wenn man den Track auf ein Satellitenbild/Landkarte legt), aber die Geschwindigkeit bleibt den ganzen Lauf durch sauber konstant (ich laufe auch konstant). Würden die Ortsungenauigkeiten sich verändern, würde man bei 13km/h Geschwindigkeit starke Spitzen im Lauf sehen, und Geschwindigkeitspeaks. Beides ist nicht der Fall. Scheint also konstant zu sein, und die Geschwindigkeit recht genau.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Wuhu da ist der Führerschein


Und hast auch schon ein passendes Anfängerauto? Also BMW M3 oder sowas? xD


----------



## Zerfall385 (28. November 2014)

Haha ne muss mir ein eigenes Kaufen und so wohlhabend bin ich nun wieder auf nicht 
Bin auch erst 17 und darf Elterns Auto fahren ^^


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

Das hab ich auch hinter mir. Mit dem Opel Corsa meiner Mutter. Der hatte 60 PS und hat bestimmt so 20 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 gebraucht... Mein Vater hatte einen Opel Insignia, der war noch ganz okay, immerhin 150 PS oder so, aber wirklich toll hat der sich auch nicht gefahren...


----------



## Zerfall385 (28. November 2014)

Meine Eltern fahren nen Opel Astra H Caravan und der hat zwischen 160 und 180 PS glaube. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass Auto meiner Eltern fährt sich besser als das Fahrschulauto [emoji57]


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

In der Fahrschule hatte ich einen Opel Corsa mit 100 PS oder so. Aber die Fahrschule war auch insgesamt beschissen 

Mein BMW E46 325 Coupé fährt sich deutlich besser als alle insgesamt 3 Opel, die ich in der Fahrschule bzw. dann mit 17 fahren musste... Nur die Versicherung ist teuer, weil ich als mehr oder weniger Fahranfänger mehr zahlen muss, weil einige Volltrottel rasen müssen und dann Unfälle bauen und das dann eben auf alle Versicherten verteilt wird... Klar fahren Leute mit weniger Erfahrung schlechter, aber ich wette, dass ich deutlich weniger für die Versicherung zahlen müsste, wenn einige Fahranfänger nicht so extrem rasen würden, weil sie sich dabei cool fühlen xD

Wobei einige ältere Menschen auch nicht besser fahren... Gestern wieder einen erlebt, der wild und teilweise recht knapp die Spuren gewechselt hat etc. und dann nicht bemerkt hat, dass die Ampel grün wurde und erst nachdem der hinter ihm gehupt hat, losgefahren ist... Oh Gott ey...

Andere Frage:
Wenn ich größere Felgen habe, kann ich dann auch größere Bremsscheiben einbauen und bringen die überhaupt etwas beim BMW E46 325 Ci oder sind die serienmäßigen schon ganz gut? Welche Drittanbieterbremsen wären da ggf. empfehlenswert?


----------



## riedochs (28. November 2014)

Mein Cupra mit 280PS ist billiger in der Versicherung als mein Scirocco mit 160PS.


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Wenn ich größere Felgen habe, kann ich dann auch größere Bremsscheiben einbauen und bringen die überhaupt etwas beim BMW E46 325 Ci oder sind die serienmäßigen schon ganz gut? Welche Drittanbieterbremsen wären da ggf. empfehlenswert?


Komplette Bremse oder nur Scheibe+Beläge? Falls letzteres: ATE PowerDisc mit EBC BlackStuff oder GreenStuff . Mit den PowerDisc+Black bin ich schon nen E46 325i gefahren. Greifen ganz gut zu .


----------



## ebastler (28. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch hinter mir. Mit dem Opel Corsa meiner Mutter. Der hatte 60 PS und hat bestimmt so 20 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 gebraucht... Mein Vater hatte einen Opel Insignia, der war noch ganz okay, immerhin 150 PS oder so, aber wirklich toll hat der sich auch nicht gefahren...



Du Glücklicher, Mamas VW Lupo hat 50PS


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher, Mamas VW Lupo hat 50PS


Arme Sau, damit hätte ich Angst rückwärts irgendwo runterzurollen . Ich bin die erste Zeit vor meinem ersten Auto den Signum 3l CDTI von meinem Vater gefahren... Kein Plan was der an Pferdchen hat.


----------



## JC88 (28. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Wenn ich größere Felgen habe, kann ich dann auch größere Bremsscheiben einbauen und bringen die überhaupt etwas beim BMW E46 325 Ci oder sind die serienmäßigen schon ganz gut? Welche Drittanbieterbremsen wären da ggf. empfehlenswert?



Größere Bremse?
Dann muss man natürlich beachten dass ggf. die Sättel nicht mehr passen. Da kann man sich dann evtl. aus dem Herstellerregal von größeren Modellen bedienen oder komplett neue Bremsanlagen ala K-Sport und co verbauen. Wobei da der Sinn bei der Motorisierung fragwürdig ist. Allerdings bin ich eher der freund von überdimensionierten Bremsen bei wenig Motorleistung als anders herum 

Edit: Wenns nur um die Optik geht, wie wärs mit sowas:
Link


----------



## dsdenni (28. November 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher, Mamas VW Lupo hat 50PS


Ich werd dann den Yaris meiner Mutter übernehmen. 2002 69 PS 1l  Hubraum  90nm Drehmoment 
Ist mir aber 1000x lieber als n 500-1000€ Auto..


----------



## tsd560ti (28. November 2014)

Japanisches Hochdrehzahl-Tuningwunder  
Stell ich mir aber ganz flink vor, wenn das Fahrwerk noch knackig ist.


----------



## watercooled (28. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Arme Sau, damit hätte ich Angst rückwärts irgendwo runterzurollen



Wer fährt (fuhr) nochmal 75PS?


----------



## dsdenni (28. November 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Japanisches Hochdrehzahl-Tuningwunder
> Stell ich mir aber ganz flink vor, wenn das Fahrwerk noch knackig ist.


Das Auto hat gerade mal 55k runter und es wurde mit 39k gekauft^^ 
Da das ein Leichtgewicht ist, reicht die Leistung vollkommen aus gerade als Erstwagen.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Das Auto hat gerade mal 55k runter und es wurde mit 39k gekauft^^
> Da das ein Leichtgewicht ist, reicht die Leistung vollkommen aus gerade als Erstwagen.


Nicht unbedingt, als erstes Auto ist eigentlich auch eines mit viel PS sinnvoll, zumindest klappt das Überholen damit deutlich besser. Bei langsamen Autos überschätzt man die Leistung unter Umständen und dann landet man im Gegenverkehr... Ok, das ist wohl das einzige Argument dafür xD Ich hatte mit 18 auch einen 3er BMW und ich lebe noch. Und das Auto hab ich immer noch.

Im Prinzip sollte man eigentlich immer langsamer fahren, wenn man sich unsicher ist, also nicht zu schnell um Kurven etc. Überhöhte Geschwindigkeit ist wohl eine der häufigsten Ursachen für Unfälle. Wenn man nicht wie ein Bekloppter fährt, kann man auch einen Lamborghini als erstes Auto fahren xD

https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...le/Tabellen/FehlverhaltenFahrzeugfuehrer.html

Zu wenig Abstand ist auch eine häufige Unfallursache...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. November 2014)

In Hongkong hat ja im Sommer ein 15 jähriger einen Lamborghini zum Geburtstag bekommen...
Manche Eltern sind doch einfach nur verrückt xD

Ich finde so etwa 160-190 PS ganz gut für ein Anfänger-Auto. Beim überholen genug bumms um nicht im Gegenverkehr zu landen, aber auch nicht unkontrollierbar viel. 

Die 110PS des stärksten Autos in der Familie finde ich zu wenig  besonders auf 1,5t. 160 würden ihm gut tun...


----------



## Joselman (28. November 2014)

Kommt auch immer auf das Gewicht vom Auto an. 75PS sind nicht gleich 75 PS. Warum muss ein Fahranfänger der sich unsicher ist überhaupt überholen? Ein Traktor kann man auch mit nem Trabant überholen.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Warum muss ein Fahranfänger der sich unsicher ist überhaupt überholen?


Weil er dumm ist? Keine Ahnung, warum das einige machen... Vor allem, wenn da ein Opa nur 95 statt 100 fährt und nicht wenig Verkehr entgegenkommt, aber einige probieren es trotzdem und dann kommt es eben auch mal zu einem Unfall, siehe ein paar Seiten zuvor, wo einer von einem Kumpel oder so berichtet hat, dem das passiert ist (oder ihm selbst?)...

Wobei ich auch wiederum nicht verstehe, wieso man langsamer als erlaubt fährt, wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet oder es neblig ist oder sowas... Auf der Autobahn fahren auch einige nur 90 bis 100 statt erlaubten 120...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sind stink normale Werte eines guten GPS-Empfängers:
> http://www.adafruit.com/product/746
> Und oh Wunder, die verbaut nicht nur Racelogic.



Ja super nen einzelner 10 Hz GPS Empfänger. Die Geräte von Racelogic haben 2x 100Hz Empfänger aus denen eine Positionsbestimmung gemacht wird. Ansonsten wären die nicht so genau.



Magogan schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Wenn ich größere Felgen habe, kann ich dann auch größere Bremsscheiben  einbauen und bringen die überhaupt etwas beim BMW E46 325 Ci oder sind  die serienmäßigen schon ganz gut? Welche Drittanbieterbremsen wären da  ggf. empfehlenswert?


Ich fahre bei mir die Serienbremse mit ATE Power Disk und EBC Redstuff. Bis 750°C (Kirschrote Bremsscheibe) Arbeitstemperatur, nie mehr Felgen sauber machen, extrem wenig Verschleiß und sehr guter harter Druckpunkt. Ist aber relativ geräuschvoll, weniger Bremsleistung wenn die Scheiben kalt sind.
Die Kombination gibts auch für den e46.


----------



## Seeefe (28. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, als erstes Auto ist eigentlich auch eines mit viel PS sinnvoll, zumindest klappt das Überholen damit deutlich besser. Bei langsamen Autos überschätzt man die Leistung unter Umständen und dann landet man im Gegenverkehr... Ok, das ist wohl das einzige Argument dafür xD



Das ist garkein Argument. Wenn man sein Auto nicht kennt sollte man am besten garnicht damit fahren, bzw. sollte man einfach nicht mit überholen wenn man nicht weiß wie schnell man vorbei kommt. 

Mit einem 45PS starken Auto kann man genau so einen Traktor über holen wie mit einem mit 160. Es kommt drauf an wie viel Platz da ist, zwischen dem Gegenverkehr oder der nächsten Kurve. 

Kann man nicht überholen oder denkt es würde knapp werden, sollte man es garnicht erst tun, da spielt die Leistung des Wagens erstmal garkeine Rolle.


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

Ja, aber sag das mal den Hauptschulabbrechern, die immer Vollgas geben, um damit anzugeben, wie gut sie fahren können. #Klischees


----------



## Seeefe (28. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber sag das mal den Hauptschulabbrechern, die immer Vollgas geben, um damit anzugeben, wie gut sie fahren können. #Klischees



Bei ohnehin übermütigen Personen ists sowieso egal ob der Wagen 160 oder nur 45PS hat, ist zu wenig platz da ist halt zu wenig platz da. 

Aber wie gesagt Situationsabhängig.


----------



## merhuett (28. November 2014)

190 Ps für nen Anfänger Auto, damit man sicherer überholen kann [emoji16]


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

190 PS sind jetzt aber auch nicht so viel, man kommt gut voran, aber es könnte mehr sein. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob mein Auto überhaupt teurer in der Versicherung war als ein "typisches Anfängerauto", das dürfte ja in weniger Unfälle verwickelt sein, weil sich nicht so viele Fahranfänger einen 3er BMW holen


----------



## Seeefe (28. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> 190 PS sind jetzt aber auch nicht so viel, man kommt gut voran, aber es könnte mehr sein. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob mein Auto überhaupt teurer in der Versicherung war als ein "typisches Anfängerauto", das dürfte ja in weniger Unfälle verwickelt sein, weil sich nicht so viele Fahranfänger einen 3er BMW holen



Naja wenn 190PS nicht so viel sind, ich weiß nicht, was den dann? 

Ich dackel mit 100PS rum, 1.4 Liter Maschine, nicht die Welt aber in Ordnung, mal davon abgesehen das der Wagen eh nicht fürs schnelle Fahren gemacht wurde. 

Mein Vaters Auto hat 165PS + Kompressor, wenn ich bei dem anfange zu drücken geht der ordentlich ab, und dann sollen 190PS nicht viel sein


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

Man gewöhnt sich leider dran


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich leider dran



Und zwar viel zu schnell 



Magogan schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Wenn ich größere Felgen habe, kann ich dann auch größere Bremsscheiben  einbauen und bringen die überhaupt etwas beim BMW E46 325 Ci oder sind  die serienmäßigen schon ganz gut? Welche Drittanbieterbremsen wären da  ggf. empfehlenswert?



In welchen Bereichen willst du denn die Bremsleistung verbessern ?
Richtig Trackdays im Grenzbereich (Run it hard ) oder nur um etwas Reserven bei zügigem Fahren zu haben ?


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2014)

Reserven bei zügigem Fahren reichen mir, auf die Rennstrecke fahre ich eigentlich nie, zumindest habe ich es nicht vor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2014)

Dann sollten ja nen paar andere Klötze und Scheiben dicke ausreichen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann sollten ja nen paar andere Klötze und Scheiben dicke ausreichen.



Ich würde sogar nur andere Beläge nehmen, da die ATE Scheiben mit den meisten Sportbelägen klarkommen.
Als Beläge würde ich die von mir schon erwähnten Ferodo DS Performance nehmen. Ideal für solche Einsatzbereiche: http://www.at-rs.de/ferodo_ds_performance_bremsbeläge.html
Und wenn dir der Bremsdruckpunkt zu undefiniert ist, würde ich Stahlflexleitungen einbauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2014)

Sind die Ferodo denn auch Keramik Klötze oder werden die Felgen richtig schwarz?
Ich hab eben grad meine Winterräder draufgesteckt und muss sagen das ich auf die Redstuff nicht mehr verzichten möchte. Ich hab die Sommerfelgen seit März etwa ~12000km(davon ~600km Rennstrecke) nicht mehr sauber gemacht und die sehen nicht schlimmer aus als bei Serienbelägen nach einer Woche. Mitm Hochdruckreiniger einmal absprühen wird da vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## winner961 (29. November 2014)

Bad frag quietschen die dann auch so schlimm ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2014)

Wenn man fast nur Stadt fährt, dann fangen die irgendwann nen bischen an zu quieken, dann brauchen die mal wieder 4-5 ordendliche Bremsungen. Generell sind es sowieso keine leisen Beläge. Grade beim Bremsen aus hohen Geschwindigkeit brummen die deutlich höhrbar. Das muss man halt bei 750°C Standfestigkeit in kauf nehmen.  Ist aber gegenüber einem Belag für den Renneinsatz noch total harmlos.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind die Ferodo denn auch Keramik Klötze oder werden die Felgen richtig schwarz?



Auf jeden Fall weniger als Serie.


----------



## Grim3001 (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht doch nix über einen Benz!


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat wer Erfahrungen mit einem Jeep Compass - die Modellreihe ab 2010 ?




_Gruß, Amer_


----------



## Verminaard (29. November 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nix über einen Benz!



Doch, mein C70 
Aber schicker Wagen, gratz!


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W204 Mopf sind echt zuverlässige Kisten. Motor? Von der Bremsanlage her würde ich sagen nen OM642 Mopf 320/350 CDI oder nen 272er Benziner.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat wer Erfahrungen mit einem Jeep Compass - die Modellreihe ab 2010 ?
> 
> ...


Funzt gut, solange kein Magnet in der Nähe ist, sonst zeigt er da hin.


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> W204 Mopf sind echt zuverlässige Kisten. Motor? Von der Bremsanlage her würde ich sagen nen OM642 Mopf 320/350 CDI oder nen 272er Benziner.


Geh doch mal zu "Wetten, dass..?" xD

Was kostet eigentlich das Umrüsten auf Ledersitze (also nur die Bezüge austauschen) beim BMW E46? Lohnt sich das (höherer Wiederverkaufswert)?


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das (höherer Wiederverkaufswert)?



Nein!


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein!


Lohnt sich das zumindest bei Neuwagen oder ist das nur eine Frage der Optik?


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2014)

Muss man selber wissen ob man es haben will. Leder nimmt halt die Temperatur der Umgebung an, deswegen sind sie im Sommer heiß und im Winter kalt.


----------



## Magogan (29. November 2014)

Na ja, die Stoffsitze von meinem Auto waren heute auch eiskalt, soviel dazu...


----------



## Zappaesk (29. November 2014)

Leder ist absolute Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich finde es z.B. furchtbar. Aber unabhängig davon sorgt Zusatz- oder Sonderausstattung in den allerwenigsten Fällen wirklich für ne Wertsteigerung im Falle eines Gebrauchtverkaufs, sondern eher dazu, dass man - je nachdem was es ist - den Bock besser losbekommt.

Lohnen im Sinne von finanziellem Gewinn tut es sich daher nie, egal ob gleich neu drin oder nachgerüstet. Wenn man Leder mag, dann kann es sich durch den "Wohlfühlgewinn" schon lohnen, das muss man aber selber wissen. Immerhin ist das eine Ausstattung von dem man mehr mitbekommt als von irgendwelchen Sonderfelgen. Die sieht man nur wenn man zum Auto hinläuft, die Ledersitze fühlt und riecht man ggf. während der ganzen Fahrt...



Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, die Stoffsitze von meinem Auto waren heute auch eiskalt, soviel dazu...



Das ist dennoch kein Vergleich. Ledersitze werden nicht umsonst praktisch immer mit Sitzheizung versehen. Ohne ists im Winter wirklich sehr frisch!


----------



## nfsgame (29. November 2014)

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/opel-signum-3-0-v6-cdti-automatik-sport-zwiesel/201750675.html


Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Was sagt ihr zu dem Fehler mit dem Niveausensor (bzw der Verkabelung)? Einfach machbar? Bei meinem Golf (der jetzt vermutlich irgendwo in Polen ist und in zwei-drei Wochen als unfallfrei wieder vertickt wird :X) habe ich auch schonmal nen Kabel von nem Sensor zum Steuergerät hin geflickt nach der Fehlersuche, aber einmal komplett durchs Auto stelle ich mir komplizierter vor... Ist da Licht vermutlich HU-relevant oder?


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2014)

Sowohl die automatische Leuchtweitenregulierung, als auch die daraus resultierende blinkende Kontrollleuchte, sind bei adaptiven Lichtsystemen HU-relevant. Da solltest du vorher mal in einem passenden Forum nachfragen. Vielleicht ja ein bekanntes und nicht aufwendiges Problem.


----------



## winner961 (29. November 2014)

Klutten du hast nicht zufällig Zugriff auf eine Tabelle der KBA Nummern ? 

Ich hab nen Satz Felgen geschenkt bekommen, doch finde nirgendwo ne Info dazu.
Vielleicht kannst du weiterhelfen.

KBA-Nummer: N7015429


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2014)

Zugriff auf die KBA-Datenbank habe ich, aber das was du da postest, ist keine gültige KBA-Nummer für Felgen. Hast du weitere Daten?


----------



## winner961 (29. November 2014)

Ist ne rial felge 7x15. Lochkreis 4x100 und ET29. Mehr hab ich leider nicht. Die Optik ähnelt den BMW Kreuzspeichen. Ansonsten schau ich morgen nochmal und schick dir ne PN.


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2014)

Dann noch ein Bild und deine vollständigen Schlüsselnummern.


----------



## winner961 (29. November 2014)

Schlüsselnummern ?


----------



## Klutten (29. November 2014)

Von deinem Auto? Hersteller, Typ und Variante ...oder zu 2.1 und 2.2 aus der ZB Teil I


----------



## winner961 (29. November 2014)

Ja schick ich dir dann per PN.


----------



## -sori- (29. November 2014)

Hey Leute,
Was gibt es gutes im SUV/Crossover Bereich für um die 20-25k? Er sollte mind. 200 PS, max. 115k Km, Allrad, Leder und ein Navi haben sowie Langstreckentauglich und Komfortabel sein. Erhöhter Einstieg ist Pflicht aufgrund Rückenproblemen meines Vaters. Feldwege sollte er wegstecken können.

 Wir sind für Benziner und Diesel mit mittlerem (max 10L) und Autogas/E85 taugliche Fahrzeuge mit hohem Verbrauch offen. Steuerbeträge interessieren mich nicht, in der Schweiz wird nach Gewicht beurteilt - kann also ruhig ein Hubraummonster sein. 

Plan A: Auto für 20k für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre, danach was in Richtung Volvo XC90 II als Vorführwagen - jetztige  130k CHF sind ein richtiger Brocken und dann noch den Winter ohne richtiges Auto (die letzten Jahre fast immer stehengeblieben) - nein Danke.

Plan B: (eigentlich erste Variante) Volvo XC60 Ocean Race, Vollausstattung, MJ 15 für 65k. Wird dann 5-6 Jahre gefahren.


Ihr seht, wir haben uns auf Volvo eingeschossen - gutes, "neutrales" Image, nette und sehr gute Werkstatt in der Nähe, hohe Sicherheit. 

Daher auch beim Auto für 20k einen XC70 oder XC90. Beim V8 des XC90 hört  man häufig von Allrad- und Getriebeproblemen. Besten die auch noch nach dem Facelift 2008? Weiss da jemand was?
Welchen der beiden "Pläne" würdet ihr bevorzugen?

Danke im Voraus für Antworten!
P.S.: entschuldigt Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler, bin am Handy


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

Wenn es (warum auch immer) doch kein Volvo werden soll könntet ihr euch noch den Landrover Evoque ansehen. Das Auto was genau deinen Vater als Zielgruppe hat wäre der Golf Plus .

Was E85 an geht weiß ich dass eine ganze Menge Leute das mit Volvo 5endern in verschiedenen Benzin-Mischungen bis pur tanken, offiziell freigegeben ist aber nichts. Real maximal 10l bei 200PS bei nem Benziner in der Fahrzeugklasse halte ich aber schon für knapp kalkulierte (wenn man nicht den Golf+ nimmt)


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/opel-signum-3-0-v6-cdti-automatik-sport-zwiesel/201750675.html
> 
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Was sagt ihr zu dem Fehler mit dem Niveausensor (bzw der Verkabelung)? Einfach machbar? Bei meinem Golf (der jetzt vermutlich irgendwo in Polen ist und in zwei-drei Wochen als unfallfrei wieder vertickt wird :X) habe ich auch schonmal nen Kabel von nem Sensor zum Steuergerät hin geflickt nach der Fehlersuche, aber einmal komplett durchs Auto stelle ich mir komplizierter vor... Ist da Licht vermutlich HU-relevant oder?


Ich denke nicht das es was mit der Verkabelung ist außer nen Marder war dabei. Das Kabel vom Niveuasensor ist nicht an bewegenden Teilen festgemacht, von daher ist auch eine Scheuerstelle nicht so warscheinlich. Ich denke mal die haben schon ganz gut nach dem Fehler gesucht.



winner961 schrieb:


> Klutten du hast nicht zufällig Zugriff auf eine Tabelle der KBA Nummern ?
> 
> Ich hab nen Satz Felgen geschenkt bekommen, doch finde nirgendwo ne Info dazu.
> Vielleicht kannst du weiterhelfen.
> ...


Die KBA Nummer sollte eigentlich von außen gut lesbar in die Felge eingearbeitet sein. Schau eventuell mal auf einer anderen Felge, ob man die da besser erkennen kann.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es was mit der Verkabelung ist außer nen Marder war dabei. Das Kabel vom Niveuasensor ist nicht an bewegenden Teilen festgemacht, von daher ist auch eine Scheuerstelle nicht so warscheinlich. Ich denke mal die haben schon ganz gut nach dem Fehler gesucht.


Soll wohl laut mehrerer Foren das LWR-Steuergerät sein... Kostet nicht die Welt, aber sitzt unter dem linken Scheinwerfer . Aber der Preis ist für die Ausstattung und den km-Stand ja nicht schlecht... Muss ich noch mal mit mir kämpfen - steht ja doch recht weit weg (600km).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2014)

@ -sori-
würde auch ein Touareg in Frage kommen ? 
Einziger Nachteil ist, dass die erst bei ~24k € starten.
http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...ativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=125000&noec=1

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...ativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=125000&noec=1


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Soll wohl laut mehrerer Foren das LWR-Steuergerät sein... Kostet nicht die Welt, aber sitzt unter dem linken Scheinwerfer . Aber der Preis ist für die Ausstattung und den km-Stand ja nicht schlecht... Muss ich noch mal mit mir kämpfen - steht ja doch recht weit weg (600km).


Wenn man das von außen am Scheinwerfer tauschen kann, dann sollte das nicht zu wild sein. Ist es im Scheinwerfer verbaut kannst du mit min. 1000€ rechnen.



-sori- schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Was gibt es gutes im SUV/Crossover Bereich für um die 20-25k? Er sollte  mind. 200 PS, max. 115k Km, Allrad, Leder und ein Navi haben sowie  Langstreckentauglich und Komfortabel sein. Erhöhter Einstieg ist Pflicht  aufgrund Rückenproblemen meines Vaters. Feldwege sollte er wegstecken  können.
> 
> Wir sind für Benziner und Diesel mit mittlerem (max 10L) und  Autogas/E85 taugliche Fahrzeuge mit hohem Verbrauch offen. Steuerbeträge  interessieren mich nicht, in der Schweiz wird nach Gewicht beurteilt -  kann also ruhig ein Hubraummonster sein.
> ...



http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...ativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=100000&noec=1

ML mit OM642? Wenn die immer regelmäßig Wartung bekommen dann ist damit eignetlich nix.


----------



## -sori- (30. November 2014)

Vergessen: Automatik ist Pflicht, mit einem Mercedes wird man hier schnell als Angeber und Neureicher abgestempelt; Sollte eher vermieden werden. Touareg schau ich mir mal an, RR ist wohl eher was für die Stadt bzw. Lifestyle SUV, kenne jemanden der einen fährt. Sollte halt 70'000 km in 2 Jahren problemlos mitmachen und nicht danach direkt zum Verwerter gehen.

Danke für eure Vorschläge!


Edit: leidet der Touraeg unter typischen Mängeln/Problemen? Habe etwas Bedenken weil es halt ein Wagen der VAG ist...


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

Der Evoque ist zwar im RR-Sortiment der Stadtfreundlichste, macht aber neben der Straße   immer noch mehr mit als die meisten anderen SUVs. Gerade die genannten Volvos bekommt man z.B. selbst gegen Aufpreis nicht mit Achssperren und sind eigentlich das Paradebeispiel für Asphalt-SUVs.

Persönlich mag ich Volvos aber eh gut leiden und wenn man bei Mobile.de so schaut ist ein XC90 als D5 unter den genannten Nebenbedingungen ja durchaus drin, also warum nicht?


----------



## Beam39 (30. November 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Vergessen: Automatik ist Pflicht, mit einem Mercedes wird man hier schnell als Angeber und Neureicher abgestempelt; Sollte eher vermieden werden. Touareg schau ich mir mal an, RR ist wohl eher was für die Stadt bzw. Lifestyle SUV, kenne jemanden der einen fährt. Sollte halt 70'000 km in 2 Jahren problemlos mitmachen und nicht danach direkt zum Verwerter gehen.
> 
> Danke für eure Vorschläge!
> 
> ...



Ich finds unfassbar dass es selbst in der heutigen Zeit noch Menschen gibt die so extreme Vorurteile pflegen bzw. den Charakter eines Menschen über das Fahrzeug was derjenige fährt definieren. 

Das muss man sich mal geben.. Man kann sich ein Fahrzeug, welches man sehr gerne fahren würde, nicht kaufen weil irgendwelche hirnlosen Affen einen dann als irgendwas abstempeln.. Solche Idioten gehören in die Wüste geschickt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Edit: leidet der Touraeg unter typischen Mängeln/Problemen? Habe etwas Bedenken weil es halt ein Wagen der VAG ist...



Der Touareg I -> Ja, der Touareg II (die beiden Vorschläge von mir) -> Klares Nein


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Vergessen: Automatik ist Pflicht, mit einem Mercedes wird man hier schnell als Angeber und Neureicher abgestempelt; Sollte eher vermieden werden. Touareg schau ich mir mal an, RR ist wohl eher was für die Stadt bzw. Lifestyle SUV, kenne jemanden der einen fährt. Sollte halt 70'000 km in 2 Jahren problemlos mitmachen und nicht danach direkt zum Verwerter gehen.
> 
> Danke für eure Vorschläge!


Du kaufst ein Auto nach dem was andere Leute darüber sagen? Das wär mir sowas von total egal was andere Leute darüber denken. Dann könnte man ja gar kein Auto kaufen. Vorurteile gibt es zu ziemlich jedem Hersteller.


----------



## -sori- (30. November 2014)

Mein Vater ist Architekt und 60% der Fahrten führen zu seinen Kunden. Mercedes Benz baut technisch gute Autos, einen fahren möchten wir aber nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2014)

So viel Vertreterwagen wie wir in der Kundschaft haben, kommt das wohl nicht all zu schlecht an, wenn man mit einem Daimler vorfährt.  Es gibt sogar Firmen, die ausschließlich Daimler fahren. Naja soll jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du kaufst ein Auto nach dem was andere Leute darüber sagen? Das wär mir sowas von total egal was andere Leute darüber denken. Dann könnte man ja gar kein Auto kaufen. Vorurteile gibt es zu ziemlich jedem Hersteller.


/Sign.

...

Außer es geht um den E36...


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2014)

-sori- schrieb:


> Vergessen: Automatik ist Pflicht, mit einem Mercedes wird man hier schnell als Angeber und Neureicher abgestempelt; Sollte eher vermieden werden.



ohne Worte...

Leute die auf sowas Wert legen kaufen ihre Autos bestimmt auch auf empfehlung aus einem Computer(spiele) Forum...




-sori- schrieb:


> leidet der Touraeg unter typischen Mängeln/Problemen? Habe etwas Bedenken weil es halt ein Wagen der VAG ist...



Der leidet wie alle anderen aktuellen Autos nicht wirklich. Die Zuverlässigkeit der Fahrzeuge ist extrem hoch - unabhängig vom Hersteller. Wenn es wirklich so wäre, dass ein hoher Prozentsatz der Fahrzeuge eines Herstellers da große Probleme hätten, dann wäre besagter Hersteller schon längst pleite! Oder glaubst du, dass z.B. VW noch einen Gewinn machen würde, wenn die Autos wirklich im großen Stil ein riesen Problem hätten? Meist handelt es sich um irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten, die nach einiger Zeit abgestellt werden - anders gehts nicht. Zudem würde das Image darunter massiv leiden und die Kunden zumindest kein Auto dieses Herstellers mehr kaufen. Klar, wenn man im Netz in die einschlägigen Foren geht, dann kann man schon den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es Fahrzeuge gibt mit denen man mehr in der Werkstatt ist als unterwegs - aber da schreiben halt auch nur die, die wirklich ein Problem haben und die Mehrheit schweigt.

Dazu kommt, dass ja die Hersteller außer den Motoren (meistens zumindest) und ggf. sonstigen Antriebsstrangteilen kaum noch etwas wirklich selber machen, sondern sehr viel von Lieferanten beziehen. Diese wiederum können es sich schon 2x nicht leisten im großen Stil Schrott zu liefern. Da diese Lieferanten aber im Prinzip bei jedem Hersteller die gleichen (bzw. aus dem gleichen Pool) sind, ist auch die Qualität im Prinzip überall gleich hoch.

D.h. wenn du ein aktuelles Fahrzeug eines der europäischen, japanischen oder koreanischen Hersteller nimmst, dann musst du dir über prinzipielle Qualitätsthemen keine große Sorgen machen. Pech kann man immer mal haben, aber eine Systematik gibts net. Aber mal am Rande, Volvo ist ja mittlerweile chinesisch, RR indisch - ich war beruflich schon in beiden Ländern und würde chinesisch vorziehen


----------



## -sori- (30. November 2014)

Es ging mir eher drum, neue Vorschläge zu finden... Ich bedanke mich bei euren Vorschlägen und schau mich noch etwas um.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2014)

Ja klare Sache, leg doch noch was drauf dann kannste locker nen Range Rover Sport holen, Vollausstattung etc. Oder nen Evoque, wobei man da auch gleich den Freelander 2 kaufen kann, da der Evoque ein Frauenauto ist.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2014)

Da sind sie wieder, diese Leute:


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du kaufst ein Auto nach dem was andere Leute darüber sagen? Das wär mir sowas von total egal was andere Leute darüber denken. Dann könnte man ja gar kein Auto kaufen. Vorurteile gibt es zu ziemlich jedem Hersteller.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> da der Evoque ein Frauenauto ist.



Noch so einer, der nach Image kauft - wobei dieses Image sich offenbar noch nicht rumgesprochen hat wenn ich mir die Fahrer(!) des Evoques so ansehe...


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber mal am Rande, Volvo ist ja mittlerweile chinesisch, RR indisch - ich war beruflich schon in beiden Ländern und würde chinesisch vorziehen


Was ich so mit bekomme ist Volvo im Moment so "schwedisch" wie schon lange nicht mehr. Nur das Geld für den Aufwand ist jetzt Chinesisch. Bei RR dürfte es ähnlich sein, allerdings sind die ja ursprünglich schon englisch...


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja klare Sache, leg doch noch was drauf dann kannste locker nen Range Rover Sport holen, Vollausstattung etc. Oder nen Evoque, wobei man da auch gleich den Freelander 2 kaufen kann, da der Evoque ein Frauenauto ist.



"Drauf legen" ist scheinbar immer der einfachste Vorschlag. Das Budget wurde doch aber klar genannt. 

Und warum ist der Evoque ein Frauenauto (falls es so etwas überhaupt gibt)? Woran machst Du das fest?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich so mit bekomme ist Volvo im Moment so "schwedisch" wie schon lange nicht mehr. Nur das Geld für den Aufwand ist jetzt Chinesisch. Bei RR dürfte es ähnlich sein, allerdings sind die ja ursprünglich schon englisch...



Was macht denn das "schwedische" aus? Aktuell dürften ja viele Modelle, Motoren, Getriebe und sonstige Technik ohnehin noch auf den Ford-Pendants basieren. Da bleibt abzuwarten was die ohne einen starken Baukasten im Rücken zuwege bringen. Aus der Ferne betrachtet (ich kenne ein paar schwedische Entwickler aus Göteburg) macht es aktuell für mich einen etwas chaotischen Eindruck (ist das typisch schwedisch?) - ich habe da aber keinen wirklich tiefen Einblick, sondern eben gelegentlichen telefonischen, email und persönlichen Kontakt mit diesen und möchte da keine Gerüchte in Umlauf bringen.

Die chinesischen Besitzer ziehen halt Know-how raus - das dürfte ja einer der Gründe dafür sein, dass die sich da eingekauft haben.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2014)

Know How von Ford?
Haben jetzt erstmal eine neue modulare Plattform und neue Motoren entwickelt, die zuerst der XC90 nutzt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Noch so einer, der nach Image kauft - wobei dieses Image sich offenbar noch nicht rumgesprochen hat wenn ich mir die Fahrer(!) des Evoques so ansehe...



Wenn ich nach Image kaufen würde, hätte ich mir keinen alten Honda gekauft. Naja aber musst der ja nur mal den Evoque angucken, total häslich, sieht überhaupt nicht nach SUV aus. Eher nach sportlicher Golf Plus oder so.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2014)

Wonach sieht dann ein Audi Q3, BMW X4 oder ein GLA  aus? Sehen alle nicht  unbedingt nach SUV aus.
Und hässlich ist der Evoque nicht, wobei er auch nicht schön ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Know How von Ford?



Ja, oder glaubst du Ford hat keins?




turbosnake schrieb:


> Haben jetzt erstmal eine neue modulare Plattform und neue Motoren entwickelt, die zuerst der XC90 nutzt.



Da steckt definitiv Ford know how drin.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach Image kaufen würde, hätte ich mir keinen alten Honda gekauft.



Der ja in gewissen Kreisen ebenfalls ein Image hat.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja aber musst der ja nur mal den Evoque angucken, total häslich, sieht überhaupt nicht nach SUV aus. Eher nach sportlicher Golf Plus oder so.



Hässlich = Frauenauto? Dabei dachte ich bislang immer, dass gerade Frauen einen Sinn für Ästhetik hätten - offenbar ein Irrtum?!
Ich persönlich finde SUVs generell hässlich und überwiegend sinnlos, kenne aber ne Reihe von Leuten - beiderlei Geschlechts - die speziell den Evoque optisch geil finden...
Schönheit liegt eben im Auge des Betrachters!


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2014)

Ich finde den Evoque zB richtig richtig geil. Das ist mal was total anderes, finde den total schick.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der ja in gewissen Kreisen ebenfalls ein Image hat.



Kann sein, interessiere mich nicht so für die Honda Comunity. Mir ists jedenfalls scheiß egal was andere über mein Auto denken. 

Ich finde vom Design her spricht der Evoque mit den Formen eher Frauen an.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2014)

Jetzt wissen wir es genau, watercooled ist ein Mädchen!


----------



## Grim3001 (30. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mir ists jedenfalls scheiß egal was andere über mein Auto denken.



 Die Hölle sind immer die Anderen.


----------



## watercooled (30. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir es genau, watercooled ist ein Mädchen!


Du weißt aber auch alles


----------



## -sori- (30. November 2014)

Melde mich doch noch mal zu Wort...
Etwas drauflegen könnten wir zwar, aber 10k sind dann doch etwas zuviel, wie gesagt in 1-2 Jahren wird das Auto wohl eh wieder ersetzt. Ich habe einen XC70 T6 mit 61k Kilometern gefunden, gut ausgestattet für 22k. Bei dem bleiben wir auch wahrscheinlich. Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was macht denn das "schwedische" aus? Aktuell dürften ja viele Modelle, Motoren, Getriebe und sonstige Technik ohnehin noch auf den Ford-Pendants basieren. Da bleibt abzuwarten was die ohne einen starken Baukasten im Rücken zuwege bringen. Aus der Ferne betrachtet (ich kenne ein paar schwedische Entwickler aus Göteburg) macht es aktuell für mich einen etwas chaotischen Eindruck (ist das typisch schwedisch?) - ich habe da aber keinen wirklich tiefen Einblick, sondern eben gelegentlichen telefonischen, email und persönlichen Kontakt mit diesen und möchte da keine Gerüchte in Umlauf bringen.
> 
> Die chinesischen Besitzer ziehen halt Know-how raus - das dürfte ja einer der Gründe dafür sein, dass die sich da eingekauft haben.


"Schwedisch" ist für mich die klare Zielsetzung das wirklich technisch beste erreichen zu wollen und sich dabei unter Umständen aber auch Verzögerungen ein zu handeln( das was du vielleicht Kopflos nennst).
Das mache ich an dem Standard fest den sie aktuell bei uns fordern und auch bereit sind zu zahlen und an den Produkten die sie anfragen.

Geely möchte natürlich Know-how dadurch bekommen. Nach dem was mir so zugetragen wurde wollen sie das aber vor allem erreichen indem sie Volvo mit ner Menge Geld ausstatten um wieder mehr selbst zu machen als noch unter Ford und Volvo wieder klarer als Premium-Marke statt "teure Fords" zu positionieren.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. November 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Schwedisch" ist für mich die klare Zielsetzung das wirklich technisch beste erreichen zu wollen und sich dabei unter Umständen aber auch Verzögerungen ein zu handeln( das was du vielleicht Kopflos nennst).
> Das mache ich an dem Standard fest den sie aktuell bei uns fordern und auch bereit sind zu zahlen und an den Produkten die sie anfragen.



Da habe ich völlig andere Erfahrungen, wobei das mit den Verzögerungen kenne ich auch... Obendrein nicht zu wissen was man will...


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2014)

Habt ihr irgend welche Kunden die wissen was sie wollen?


----------



## Beam39 (30. November 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich finde den Evoque zB richtig richtig geil. Das ist mal was total anderes, finde den total schick.



Same here 

BTW: Wenn es etwas gibt was mich an dem Fahrzeug stört, dann sind es die relativ schwachen Motoren die zur Auswahl stehen.


----------



## merhuett (30. November 2014)

Gestern wieder bei uns 19 jähriger Fahranfänger mit Bmw beim überholen auf der Landstraße mit 160 Sachen gegen einen Baum. 
Der Baum wurde gefällt und das Auto in 2 Teile zerissen.
Und jetzt will mir hier jemand erzählen, dass man Fahranfängern unbedingt nen dicken Motor unter der Haube geben muss wegen " der Sicherheit". Komische Welt.


----------



## Captn (30. November 2014)

Man sollte einfach nicht jedem Vollpfosten nen Führerschein geben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2014)

merhuett schrieb:


> Gestern wieder bei uns 19 jähriger Fahranfänger mit Bmw beim überholen auf der Landstraße mit 160 Sachen gegen einen Baum.
> Der Baum wurde gefällt und das Auto in 2 Teile zerissen.
> Und jetzt will mir hier jemand erzählen, dass man Fahranfängern unbedingt nen dicken Motor unter der Haube geben muss wegen " der Sicherheit". Komische Welt.



Mittlerweile schafft so ziemlich jedes Auto 160. Selbst mein Kumpel mit seinem 50 PS Polo schafft das auf der Landstraße, aber der fährt ja auch schon seit A1 so bekloppt. Halt immer und überall Vollgas. Hat also nicht wirklich was mit viel PS zu tun.


----------



## merhuett (30. November 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schafft so ziemlich jedes Auto 160. Selbst mein Kumpel mit seinem 50 PS Polo schafft das auf der Landstraße, aber der fährt ja auch schon seit A1 so bekloppt. Halt immer und überall Vollgas. Hat also nicht wirklich was mit viel PS zu tun.


Mein 45 ps polo schafft auch 150. Aber bei einem Kleinwagen tut es einem doch viel mehr weh ihn so zu quälen. Wenn ich mit elterns Benz unterwegs bin fahr ich auf der Autobahn 190 und mit dem polo 120 höchstens. 

Bei wahnsinnigen Fahranfängern trifft es noch am ehesten zu das dass Auto eine Waffe ist. Wenn er mit seinem 1.5-1.8 Tonnen BMW mit 160 gegen einen Kleinwagen mit 4 Personen gefahren wäre hätte er noch schön welche mitgenommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2014)

merhuett schrieb:


> Bei wahnsinnigen Fahranfängern trifft es noch am ehesten zu das dass Auto eine Waffe ist. Wenn er mit seinem 1.5-1.8 Tonnen BMW mit 160 gegen einen Kleinwagen mit 4 Personen gefahren wäre hätte er noch schön welche mitgenommen.


 Da reicht schon ein 800KG Auto. Bei einem 160km/h Frontalcrash überlebt nix und niemand.
Neulich ist bei uns in der Nähe jemand mit geschätzt 60-70km/h frontal in den Gegenverkehr geraten und tödlich verunglückt (dort wo der Unfall passierte war 50km/h erlaubt.)
http://kreisfeuerwehr-leer.de/presse/app14/1407hesel.php4


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2014)

Paar Kilometer weiter von der Stelle wo ich vor drei Wochen abgeschossen wurde gabs heute ne Massenkarambolage mit 30 Autos und zwei Reisebussen ... Irgendwie liegste zur Hälfte im Grab wenn du A2 fährst ...


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man die MPU (Idiotentest) als Voraussetzung für den Führerschein einführen...

Na ja, ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich trauen würde, bei einem Fahranfänger mitzufahren. Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann wohl eher nicht.

Immerhin fühlen sich meine Mitfahrer bei mir sicher. Also zumindest bis ich den Motor starte xD


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2014)

Meine Mitfahrer pennen auf längeren Stecken bei denen ich fahre regelmäßig ein. So schlecht kanns also nicht sein - ich tue mich etwas schwer mich selbst einzuschätzen...


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2014)

Fahr doch mal schneller, wenn denen so langweilig ist, dass sie einschlafen 

Ich hab es geschafft, dass einem Kumpel fast das Smartphone ins Gesicht geflogen ist. Dabei hab ich nur im 3. Gang auf der Autobahn Vollgas gegeben


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2014)

Wozu unnötig Kette geben? Gerade auf längeren Strecken sind flüssig gefahrene 100-130 viel entspannender und so viel Zeit gewinnst du auch nicht beim schneller Fahren. Die 6 vorm Komma beim Verbrauch bestätigen dann nochmal .


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2014)

Ich hab eine analoge Verbrauchsanzeige und ich achte auch nicht so sehr darauf, sparsam zu fahren. Bringt eh nicht wirklich was bei einem 2,5-Liter-Motor... Ok, wahrscheinlich bringt das doch was, aber unter 8 Liter dürfte schwer werden außerorts. Bin aktuell bei ca. 10 Litern und davon auch einige Zeit im Stau gestanden und viel Stadt gefahren, also geht das eigentlich, zumal der Spritverbrauch kombiniert bei 9 Litern liegt.

Wenn auf der Autobahn keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung ist, fahr ich meist so 210 oder mehr, wenn die Strecke nicht zu lang, kein schlechtes Wetter und auch nicht zu viel Verkehr ist. Finde ich irgendwie entspannter als 150 oder sowas.


----------



## Brez$$z (30. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wozu unnötig Kette geben? Gerade auf längeren Strecken sind flüssig gefahrene 100-130 viel entspannender und so viel Zeit gewinnst du auch nicht beim schneller Fahren. Die 6 vorm Komma beim Verbrauch bestätigen dann nochmal .



Ich muss beruflich viel fahren, und du hast recht. 100-130, gerade in Italien z.b 130 Tempomat rein und gut, sehr entspannt.
Aber wenn du mal 6-8 Stunden am stück so rumeierst, wirst du müde wie Hund. Wenn ich "aggresiv" fahre, also nicht dicht auffahren oder so ein blödsinn, sondern wenns frei is kette geben, 
auch wenn ich 1-2 Km später wieder bremsen muss. 
Dann bin ich wesentlich wacher und Konzentrierter bei Autofahren.


----------



## merhuett (30. November 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich muss beruflich viel fahren, und du hast recht. 100-130, gerade in Italien z.b 130 Tempomat rein und gut, sehr entspannt.
> Aber wenn du mal 6-8 Stunden am stück so rumeierst, wirst du müde wie Hund. Wenn ich "aggresiv" fahre, also nicht dicht auffahren oder so ein blödsinn, sondern wenns frei is kette geben,
> auch wenn ich 1-2 Km später wieder bremsen muss.
> Dann bin ich wesentlich wacher und Konzentrierter bei Autofahren.


Aber wenn du 8 Stunden immer Knallgas gibst bist du zwar wacher weil aufgeregt aber ich würde sagen auf das psychische befinden ist diese dauernde hochkonzentriertheit zermürbender. Ich krieg schon Depression wenn ich durch ne Großstadt fahren muss


----------



## Beam39 (1. Dezember 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal schneller, wenn denen so langweilig ist, dass sie einschlafen



Ich war Nachts mit 270 auf der AB unterwegs, meine Freundin und meine Mutter haben davon hinten nichts mitbekommen


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab es geschafft, dass einem Kumpel fast das Smartphone ins Gesicht geflogen ist. Dabei hab ich nur im 3. Gang auf der Autobahn Vollgas gegeben



Klar weil ein 325i auch so eine abartig brutale Waffe ist... 
Aber stimmt deine Kumpels haben auch Angst wenn du das Höllen-Maschinchen anschmeißt. 

Ich weiß wieder wieso ich in der letzten Zeit hier so selten reinschaue... es wird von Woche zu Woche peinlicher was man hier lesen muss.


----------



## Magogan (1. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klar weil ein 325i auch so eine abartig brutale Waffe ist...
> Aber stimmt deine Kumpels haben auch Angst wenn du das Höllen-Maschinchen anschmeißt.


Das mit dem Smartphone ist dem Typen wirklich passiert, frag mich nicht, wieso.

Das mit dem Angst-Haben war nicht ganz ernst gemeint xD Mal abgesehen davon, dass du das falsch verstanden hast (war eigentlich so gemeint, dass die sich sicher fühlen, solange ich stehe) 

Und so langsam ist der 325Ci nun auch wieder nicht (sollte zumindest über dem Durchschnitt der zugelassenen Autos in DE liegen). Für einen 18-jährigen Fahranfänger war der schon fast zu schnell, damals vor 3 Jahren. Aber auch nicht so schnell, dass ich jetzt kein schnelleres Auto will  So in 3,5 Jahren etwa wollte ich mir einen Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 holen, das dürfte so ziemlich das schnellste Auto sein, dass ich mir in meinem ganzen Leben leisten kann, wenn ich nicht gerade sehr viel Glück im Job oder im Lotto habe...

Hoffentlich gibt es den dann auch in der gewünschten Ausstattungsvariante gebraucht... Jetzt ist natürlich einer drin bei mobile.de, aber den kann ich mir ja noch nicht leisten


----------



## killer196 (1. Dezember 2014)

Heho. Heut morgen ist mein auto extrem schlecht angesprungen, erst nach dem 6. Oder 7. Versuch.
Anlasser dreht aber. Es roch leicht nach benzin. ---> zündkerzen platt? Eventuell auch batterie?


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die Batterie schwach wäre würde er entweder nicht anspringen oder eben nur sehr schlecht, dann würdest du aber hören das sich der Anlasser quält. Wenn er ganz normal angesprungen ist nur eben einige Versuche gebraucht hat, kann das vieles sein aber nicht die Batterie. Entweder Kerzen oder er mag die Luftfeuchtígkeit nicht eventuell bissi Kondenswasser am Verteilerfinger.


----------



## killer196 (1. Dezember 2014)

Gequält hat er sich definitiv.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

Also langsamer gedreht als sonst? Ich glaube trotzdem nicht das es die Batterie ist, dann würde er eher gar nicht anspringen oder direkt beim ersten mal aber eben schlecht. Beim 6ten oder 7ten Versuch hat die Batterie deutlich weniger Kraft als direkt beim ersten mal, wenn er nicht am Anfang anspringt dann zum Schluss schon gar nicht mehr. Aber mach morgen einfach mal ein Video, dann kann man es eventuell besser beurteilen.


----------



## Exception (1. Dezember 2014)

Da glaube ich auch nicht an die Batterie, welcher Motor ist es denn? Bei VAG gibt's z.b. den 1,4 16V,  welcher bei extremem Kurzstreckenbetrieb (umparken) gern absäuft und dann ein paar Versuche braucht bis er wieder ordentlich läuft.


----------



## killer196 (1. Dezember 2014)

Civic ej9 1.4i motorcode d14z1


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2014)

Meiner quält sich auch schon ziemlich, Batterie ist aber Top.
Freue mich schon wenn es mal Minusgrade hat, dann wird das schalten und anfahren wieder zum Glücksspiel....


----------



## Beam39 (1. Dezember 2014)

Das Geilste is sowieso nen Diesel bei -20° anzulassen  Da is jeglicher Traktor nen trockener Furz dagegen. Wir hatten über die Nacht Minusgrade und als ich am Morgen eingestiegen bin hat er vorgeglüht und is sauber angesprungen.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Da glaube ich auch nicht an die Batterie, welcher Motor ist es denn? Bei VAG gibt's z.b. den 1,4 16V,  welcher bei extremem Kurzstreckenbetrieb (umparken) gern absäuft und dann ein paar Versuche braucht bis er wieder ordentlich läuft.


Nein, der friert eher ein (KGE) . Bin den bis vor kurzem gefahren .


----------



## ebastler (1. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meiner quält sich auch schon ziemlich, Batterie ist aber Top.
> Freue mich schon wenn es mal Minusgrade hat, dann wird das schalten und anfahren wieder zum Glücksspiel....


Ich habe mit Mamas Auto grad das Problem, dass die Batterie Schrott ist. Nach 1-2 Umdrehungen des Anlassers kriegt die den Motor kaum mehr gedreht. Springt meist aber trotzdem sofort an, das Ding. Mein Motorrad macht da mehr Ärger^^


----------



## killer196 (1. Dezember 2014)

Sehr komisch. Eben beim heimfahren keine probleme mehr gehabt.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

It´s magic


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Ölstand. 
Meine Mutter hat, nachdem das gelbe Kännchen angegangen ist in den Golf IV (1,6SR; 102PS) wohl einen Liter draufgekippt. 
Nun hab ich auf die schnelle mal probiert zu messen und die Messlatte war bestimmt 2cm über dem Max voll mit Öl. 
Hab ich mich einfach nur vermessen (habs das erste mal gemacht) oder kann das hinkommen? 
Wär das richtig gefährlich für den Motor?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2014)

> Hab ich mich einfach nur vermessen (habs das erste mal gemacht)


Ohne zu wissen wie du das gemacht hast, kann man das nicht sagen. Wobei es schwer ist was falsch zu machen, das Auto sollte gerade stehen, dann den Stab rausziehen abwischen, wieder reinstecken, wieder rausziehen und ablesen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn sie nicht mal weiß, das es eine Maximalmenge gibt, dann will ich nicht wissens , was sie überhaupt für Öl reingekippt hat. Inwiefern es schädlich ist kann ich allerdings nun nicht beantwortet. Am besten gleich Ölwechsel machen damit das Speiseöl da rauskommt 

Ne nicht zu ernst nehmen, bisschen Spaß muss sein


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2014)

Von min nach max sind es bei VW 1 Liter. Die Warnlampe geht normalerweise erst an wenn der Ölstand unter min fällt. Bei meinem alten Passat war der Ölstand auch immer über max wenn der Wagen gestanden hat. Selbst nach dem Ölwechsel und die vorgeschriebenen 4,6 Liter drin waren. Gepasst hat es eigentlich immer nur wenn man nicht gewartet hat sondern den Messstab direkt nach dem abstellen des Motors kontrolliert hat.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Dezember 2014)

Beim Öl hat sie wenigstens in der Tankstelle gefragt, bevor sie reingekippt hat, also das ist wohl nicht so problematisch. 
Ich hab dann dann wohl zum Glück Mist gebaut, indem ich einfach nur rausgezogen und abgemessen hab, ohne einmal abzuwischen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen, kann mein Puls wieder runtergehen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du in deiner Kindheit gemacht wenn du Öl messen nicht hinbekommst. Am besten fahrt ihr mal in die Werkstatt mit dem Wagen. Bevor ihr noch was falsch macht.


----------



## fatlace (1. Dezember 2014)

killer196 schrieb:


> Sehr komisch. Eben beim heimfahren keine probleme mehr gehabt.



guck mal wie die Kabel bei der Batterie aussehen, meine waren ziemlich angerostet und hatten keinen guten Kontakt mehr, dann ist der auch erst nach ein paar versuchen angesprungen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Dezember 2014)

Meiner hat ja den D15 und da brauch ich bei dem Wetter auch minimal länger als bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei meinem alten Passat war der Ölstand auch immer über max wenn der Wagen gestanden hat. Selbst nach dem Ölwechsel und die vorgeschriebenen 4,6 Liter drin waren. .



Den Fehler machen halt viele Werkstätten, schütten einfach die Menge rein die im System steht. Jedoch beziehen sich die Menge auf einen komplett leeren Motor. Ich schütte z.B. bei 4.6 Liter erstmal nur 4 Liter rein. Wenn er dann mittig steht, lass ich den Motor 20 Sekunden im Stand laufen, dann warte ich wieder paar Minuten bis es runter in die Ölwanne gelaufen ist und fülle dann soweit auf bis er mittig steht. Ich habe bei bestimmt schon 300 Ölwechsel noch nie die Angabe im System erreicht. Ich liege immer so 150ml bis 300ml unter dem Wert. Wenn du nun die 4.6L einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand reinschüttest sind dann am Ende halt 4.75L - 4.9L im Block und somit im schlimmsten Fall über Maximum. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Inwiefern es schädlich ist kann ich allerdings nun nicht beantwortet.



Zuviel Öl kann schädlich sein, irgendwann bildet sich Schaum im Öl und das ist für den Ölfilm nicht sonderlich gut. Aber da muss es schon deutlich mehr als 1cm über Maximum stehen. Wir haben teilweise Kunden wo es 3 oder 4cm über Maximum steht, dass ist schon grenzwertig. Probleme gab es da aber auch noch nicht. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Meiner hat ja den D15 und da brauch ich bei dem Wetter auch minimal länger als bei gutem Wetter.



Das ist ansich völlig normal... minimal länger brauchen fast alle Autos. Aber 6 bis 7 Versuche ist schon deutlich zuviel. Normalerweise muss er trotzdem (Diesel mal aussen vor) beim ersten mal anspringen, wenn man nicht gerade von Sybirischen - 40°c spricht.

Ich habe heute mal zum testen eine Felge mit schwarzen Isoband abgeklebt um zu gucken, ob mir das Felgenbett in schwarz besser gefällt als in silber. Und ich finde es deutlich besser... also am zum Lackierer.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat, nachdem das gelbe Kännchen  angegangen ist in den Golf IV (1,6SR; 102PS) wohl einen Liter  draufgekippt.


Als ich das gelesen hatte, musste ich spontan an das denken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zN_og7YZilA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was hast du in deiner Kindheit gemacht wenn du Öl messen nicht hinbekommst.



Was bist du eigentlich fuer ein ..... (mir fehlen da die Worte)?
Zeichnest dich immer wieder mit deinen Aussagen hier aus, das du von Vielen absolut null Ahnung hast, das deine Weltanschauung noch viel Erfahrung und Weitsicht braucht. Aber hier Andere beleidigen.
Gehts noch?
Kann man mal machen im Inet, man ist ja eh anonym.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was bist du eigentlich fuer ein ..... (mir fehlen da die Worte)?
> Zeichnest dich immer wieder mit deinen Aussagen hier aus, das du von Vielen absolut null Ahnung hast, das deine Weltanschauung noch viel Erfahrung und Weitsicht braucht. Aber hier Andere beleidigen.
> Gehts noch?
> Kann man mal machen im Inet, man ist ja eh anonym.


Gut, dass es schon einer gesagt hat. Ich wollte auch gerade was schreiben... Einfach nur noch peinlich der Typ.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich fand die Aussage jetzt gar nicht so wild, jeder Junge lernt doch von seinem Dad (sofern er einen hat) wie man Öl kontrolliert.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was hast du in deiner Kindheit gemacht wenn du Öl messen nicht hinbekommst. Am besten fahrt ihr mal in die Werkstatt mit dem Wagen. Bevor ihr noch was falsch macht.




Was hast du in deiner Kindheit gemacht wenn dir grundlegende soziale Kompetenzen fehlen?


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich fand die Aussage jetzt gar nicht so wild, jeder Junge lernt doch von seinem Dad (sofern er einen hat) wie man Öl kontrolliert.



Das mag vielleicht in deinem Umfeld stimmen.
Schon mal darueber nachgedacht, wieviel Menschen es gibt, fuer die ein Auto nur funktionieren muss, und die fuer jede Kleinigkeit die Fachwerkstatt aufsuchen?
Nicht weil sie es einfach nicht koennen, sondern evtl fehlendes Interesse, sehr gut dotierter Job, keine Zeit etc. etc.
Nicht jeder Mann ist automatisch ein Schrauber.

Hatten wir nicht erst das Thema mit Schubladen und so?
Meine Guete, wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert.
Anscheinend gibts genug Maenner die hier eine stereotype Denkensweise an den Tag legen.
Kein Wunder das der aktuelle Genderwahnsinn seine Zusprecher findet und wir wahrscheinlich alle drunter zu leiden haben.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt mach mal halblang, ich habe diesen Satz nicht gebracht. Sondern lediglich gesagt das ich den Satz jetzt nicht so schlimm finde.
Zum Öl kontrollieren muss man kein Schrauber sein...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich lernt man es in der Fahrschule...


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Dezember 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Eigentlich lernt man es in der Fahrschule...



Ja hab gehört mittlerweile soll sowas auch zur Fahrprüfung gehören, war aber früher nicht der fall.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei meiner Fahrprüfung (2003) war das noch nicht Bestandteil, aber ansich keine schlechte Einführung.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mal halblang, ich habe diesen Satz nicht gebracht. Sondern lediglich gesagt das ich den Satz jetzt nicht so schlimm finde.
> Zum Öl kontrollieren muss man kein Schrauber sein...



Du hast aber vorausgesetzt, das jeder Vater seinem maennlichen Nachkommen solche Sachen beibringt.
Das es manche Vater gar nicht koennen, aus welchen Gruenden auch immer blendest du komplett aus.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei meiner Fahrprüfung (2003) war das noch nicht Bestandteil, aber ansich keine schlechte Einführung.



Ja eben, bei mir auch nicht. Aber ich finds eine gute sache, wer ein Auto besitzt sollte zumindest die Grundlegenden dinge beherschen. 
Öl, Kühlwasser, Reifendruck ect. sollte definitiv jeder auf die Kette bringen.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich einen Stab aus einem Loch ziehen und das Öl ablesen, ist quasi schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. Da muss man schon quasi ein Experte sein. Jetzt mach dich mal nicht lächerlich... wer das nicht gebacken bekommst, braucht wahrscheinlich auch Hilfe beim Tür aufschließen.

Ich erwarte nicht das jeder einen Reifen wechseln kann oder eine Glühlampe tauschen kann, aber Öl kontrollieren wird wohl jeder können. Genau so wie Reifendruck kontrollieren, oder denkst du da gibt es auch Leute die überfordert sind?


----------



## watercooled (1. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei meiner Fahrprüfung (2003) war das noch nicht Bestandteil, aber ansich keine schlechte Einführung.


Das gibts aber schon lange. Fester Bestandteil ist es nicht, aber dein Prüfer fragt dich bei der Prüfung ja ein paar sachen (Wo finden wir die Bezeichnung des Kältemittels? Schalten sie mal die Nebler ein!) und da kann eben auch "Kontrollieren sie mal den Ölstand!" dran kommen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2014)

Natuerlich beherrscht wirklich absolut Jeder so rudimentaere Sachen.

Ich weis nicht in welcher Welt du lebst, aber in der realen Welt, sieht man haarstraeubende Sachen.

Beispiel aus meiner Jugend: damaliger Cliquenkollege hatte sich beschwert das seine Lenkung so schwergaengig ist.
Ich war mit dem Auto auf der Tankstelle und hab den Reifendruck ueberprueft. Der ist mit 0,7-0,9 Bar rumgefahren.

War er deswegen dumm? Auf keinen Fall, er hat sich damit einfach nicht beschaeftigt, kein Interesse, deswegen wusste er es einfach nicht.


Du gehst einfach davon aus, das wirklich Jeder die grundlegensten Sachen beherrscht.
Da du dich viel damit beschaeftigst, (beruflich auch?) wird es fuer dich normal, das die Leute sowas wissen.
In so ein Muster verfalle ich auch ab und an, wenn ich Leuten meine Arbeit erklaere. Fuer Nichttechniker/Handwerker ist da einfach nicht alles auf Anhieb zu verstehen, wenn sie sich ueberhaupt nicht mit so einer Thematik oder aehnlichem befassen.

Geh mal in eine stark frequentierte Straße/Fußgaengerzone und frag mal die Leute ob sie wissen, wo und wie man genau bei ihrem Fahrzeug den Oelstand misst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Dezember 2014)

Wenn er das beim fahren schon merkt warum macht er sich dann nich auf die Fehlersuche?  Ausserdem ist es gefährlich mit solchem Reifendruck zu fahren. Gefährdet sich selber und andere. Der Reifen ist schließlich die einzige Verbindung zur Straße. Und sowas gutheißen?  Nur weil er zu faul ist sich damit zu beschäftigen?  Ja solche Leute sind gefährlich. Denken auch es reicht wenn der TüV manche sachen alle 2 jahre kontrolliert.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Der ist mit 0,7-0,9 Bar rumgefahren.





Verminaard schrieb:


> War er deswegen dumm? Auf keinen Fall, er hat sich damit einfach nicht beschaeftigt, kein Interesse, deswegen wusste er es einfach nicht.



Bei 0.7bar - 0.9bar SIEHT man das zu wenig Luft im Reifen ist... als dumm würde ich ihn deswegen jedoch nicht bezeichnen, aber er muss schon blind sein das nicht zu sehen. Das ist wohl noch deutlich einfacher zu erkennen als einen zu niedrigen Ölstand. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Da du dich viel damit beschaeftigst, (beruflich auch?)



KfZ-Mechatroniker



Verminaard schrieb:


> Geh mal in eine stark frequentierte Straße/Fußgaengerzone und frag mal die Leute ob sie wissen, wo und wie man genau bei ihrem Fahrzeug den Oelstand misst.



Wird der Großteil dir das sagen können. Die wenigsten machen es, weil sie es als nicht nötig erachten.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Dezember 2014)

Bei manchen neuen Autos kann man den Ölstand gar nicht mehr messen, weil es keinen Messstab mehr gibt 

Nebenbei bemerkt, soll es Väter geben, die gar kein Auto haben und ihrem Sohn das Messen nicht zeigen können.

Ist zwar wirklich nicht schwer, aber eine einfache Antwort a la "rausziehen, abwischen, wieder reinstecken, beim zweiten Mal ablesen" (kam ja auch von jemandem)
hilft doch mehr als dumme Sprüche.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit VW-Motoren? Motorcode BMY, Golf V 1KN. Hab momentan was im Fehlerspeicher, dass mich ein wenig "wuschig" macht :
"Nockenwellensensor träge". Dazu geht dann auch noch die Motorwarnleuchte an. Zwei mal schon gelöscht, beim etwas flotteren Beschleunigen kommt der Fehler wieder... Tippe mal auf Kettenlängung???


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei meiner Fahrprüfung (2003) war das noch nicht Bestandteil, aber ansich keine schlechte Einführung.



Egal ob es Bestandteil der Prüfung war, in den Lernbüchern / Lehrmaterial ist es drin, da ist fast jeder gängige Schalter / Zeichen drin. Theoretisch muss man alle können. Jetzt wo es Prüfungsbestandteil ist führt auch kein Weg dran vorbei.


@Verminaard 
​
Ölstand kontrollieren hat absolut nichts mit Interesse oder Fachwissen zutun! Das ist absolutes Grundwissen um ein Auto bedienen zu können! 
Es verlangt niemand zu wissen wie das Öl im Motor bzw dieser selbst funktioniert oder was man für Öl nehmen muss, bzw ist dort kein Fachwissen gefragt!

Wer Autofährt muss sich einfach mit den Basics befassen, für alles andere gibt es Fachkräfte. Ist genauso mit dem Erste-Hilfe Kurs. Muss man auch können um fahren zu dürfen, aber ein Arzt muss man noch lange nicht sein!


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Dezember 2014)

Zum Ölstand messen gibt es eine gelbe Warnlampe im Armaturenbrett  .
Wenn die angeht, nen Liter rein und Ruhe ist.

Naja erst nen halben und dann nochmal Nachmessen.

Zu blöd, dass ich ne Tochter habe. Ob die wissen will wie das geht? Vielleicht wenn der Messstab pink wäre...


----------



## Lee (2. Dezember 2014)

> Zu blöd, dass ich ne Tochter habe. Ob die wissen will wie das geht? Vielleicht wenn der Messstab pink wäre...



Also auch n Mädl sollte so Dinge wissen und wenn du es interessant verpackst interessiert es sie ja vielleicht sogar 
Ne 4 jährige mal ausgenommen 

Ansonsten verkaufst du es als elterliche Pflichterziehungsmaßnahme oder sagtst, sie bekommt keinen Zuschuss zum Führerschein/Auto wenn sie nicht grundsätzliches technisches Verständnis über Autos von dir (oder wo anders lernst) und einer "Kontrolle/Prüfung" durch dich stand hält.

Sollte ich einmal mit einem Töchterchen gesegnet sein wird sie jedenfalls alles Lernen vom Heimwerken (sobald ich das mal kann ) bis hin zum PC zusammenschrauben. Fürs Shoppen und so gibts dann Mama


----------



## Exception (2. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, der friert eher ein (KGE) . Bin den bis vor kurzem gefahren .


Das Problem mit dem einfrieren hatten nur die alten bis ca. 2002. Der Motor wird aber momentan immer noch verbaut, im Polo 6R und Ibiza.  Ich hatte den in meinem Polo 6R von 2010 und hatte auch das Problem mit dem absaufen. Irgendwann kam mal ein Update für die Motorsoftware, danach kam das zwar nicht mehr vor, aber dafür fehlten gefühlt 10PS. Bzw. musste man am Berg spürbar früher runterschalten.

Aber der Honda ist ja was ganz anderes, daher nicht relevant.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Dezember 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Zum Ölstand messen gibt es eine gelbe Warnlampe im Armaturenbrett  .
> Wenn die angeht, nen Liter rein und Ruhe ist.
> 
> Naja erst nen halben und dann nochmal Nachmessen.
> ...


Und was ist wenn das Auto keine gelbe Warnlampe hat?  Ich habe zb. Nur die rote für Öldruck!


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Dezember 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Zum Ölstand messen gibt es eine gelbe Warnlampe im Armaturenbrett  .
> Wenn die angeht, nen Liter rein und Ruhe ist.



ja bestimmt..... es gibt sehr sehr viele Autos Ölstandsmessung.
Auf Sowas würde ich mich nie verlassen, als wäre es zu viel verlangt alle 5tkm mal nach dem Öl zu schauen


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn das Auto keine gelbe Warnlampe hat?  Ich habe zb. Nur die rote für Öldruck!



Bei so nem alten Bock muss man halt mehr selber kontrollieren als bei einem halbwegs modernen Auto. Seit wann ist ne gelbe Standard - seit 10-15 Jahren? Das es mehr und mehr Autos gibt, die ganz auf den Stab verzichten ist auch ein Hinweis darauf wie die Zukunft aussieht.

Früher hat man auch den Füllstand der Batterie kontrollieren müssen und ggf. dest. Wasser nachkippen. Deswegen würde ich das meinen Jungs trotzdem net unbedingt zeigen, weils eben mittlerweile obsolet geworden ist. Ebenso wie im Winter Benzin zum Diesel mischen, Vergaser einstellen, fahren mit Choke o.ä.
Die Technik geht weiter voran und damit ändern sich die Dinge die man am Auto unbedingt selber machen bzw. kontrollieren muss.

Auch Dinge, die ich selbst als Kind z.B. rund ums Computer zusammenbauen gelernt habe sind heute völlig unnütz (wenn jemand Probleme mit seiner CGA Grafik unter CP/M hat, dann könnt ihr mich aber gern anschreiben...) auch wenn ich meinem Vater über die Schulter geschaut habe als er unseren ersten Computer selbst zusammengelötet (!) hat. Deswegen macht es keinen wirklichen Sinn solche Dinge als Grundwissen zu vermitteln. 

Meine Jungs bekommen an technischen Dingen gezeigt was sie interessiert und keinen von mir ausformulierten Katalog an Dingen, die sie nicht jucken und vermutlich bis sie es selbst brauchen eh überholt sind.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Dezember 2014)

Interessant, was ich für eine Diskussion verursacht habe 
Reifenwechsel und Glühlampentausch vorne+hinten kann ich sogar, aber Öl hab ich mir nie genau zeigen lassen, sodass ich da ein bisschen gefailt habe.
Ich hab ja auch noch 4Jahre Zeit, bis ich überhaupt alleine fahren dürfte.
Übrigens läuft die Kiste auch wieder nen bisschen runder/weicher.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2014)

Sicherheitsrelevante Dinge, also sowas wie Ölstand, Licht , Reifendruck und Wischwasser sollte man kontrollieren können (sofern möglich) und zumindest die letzten beiden auch selber beheben können.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit VW-Motoren? Motorcode BMY, Golf V 1KN. Hab momentan was im Fehlerspeicher, dass mich ein wenig "wuschig" macht :
> "Nockenwellensensor träge". Dazu geht dann auch noch die Motorwarnleuchte an. Zwei mal schon gelöscht, beim etwas flotteren Beschleunigen kommt der Fehler wieder... Tippe mal auf Kettenlängung???



Nobody???


----------



## Exception (2. Dezember 2014)

Der BMY ist ein heißer Kandidat für Kettenlängung, ja. 1.4 TSI sollte man immer im Auge behalten. Hört man auch etwas rasseln, speziell beim Starten?  
So oder so würde ich aber schnell was machen bevor die Kette reißt oder überspringt.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2014)

Joa rasseln war schon immer da. Der  hat's auf die Hochdruckventile geschoben. So langsam bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass das Mist war. Ausserdem höre ich kurz nach dem Starten und meistens beim Losfahren einen "rasselnden Ruck" (keine Ahnung wie ich das am besten beschreibe) aus dem Motorraum. Hört sich so an als ob etwas an der Kette ruckartig anzieht...

Morgen ist Termin beim , mal schauen was der dazu sagt. Danke für den ersten Input


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sicherheitsrelevante Dinge, also sowas wie Ölstand, Licht , Reifendruck und Wischwasser sollte man kontrollieren können (sofern möglich) und zumindest die letzten beiden auch selber beheben können.



Wird bei einem modernen Auto - je nach Hersteller - alles im Cockpit angezeigt. Reifendruck ist da die Ausnahme, das wird nur sehr indirekt und aktuell meist auch nur gg. Aufpreis angezeigt (wenn man mal von Sonderlösungen wie beim Unimog absieht)... 
Warum sollte ich die Kontrolle dieser Sachen mit meinen Jungs üben oder das denen beibringen wollen? Völlig unnütz, weil Schnee von gestern bis die in 6-8 Jahren selber fahren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Interessant, was ich für eine Diskussion verursacht habe
> Reifenwechsel und Glühlampentausch vorne+hinten kann ich sogar, aber Öl hab ich mir nie genau zeigen lassen, sodass ich da ein bisschen gefailt habe.
> Ich hab ja auch noch 4Jahre Zeit, bis ich überhaupt alleine fahren dürfte.
> Übrigens läuft die Kiste auch wieder nen bisschen runder/weicher.




Sollte auch keine Kritik an dich, sondern eher deiner Mutter sein. 
Jeder der ein Führerschein besitzt, muss das Wissen. Davor macht man garantiert keine Vorwürfe! 

Ich wäre ja dafür sowas auch für die Computernutzung einzuführen (Computerführerschein ), dann wäre es selbstverständlich das die Kunden bei Problemen mal selber auf die Idee kommen den Stecker zu ziehen, Schalter umzulegen, Neuzustarten, Stecker auf Kontakt zu überprüfen und und und, aber halt dann hätte ich ja kaum noch Arbeit


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wird bei einem modernen Auto - je nach Hersteller - alles im Cockpit angezeigt. Reifendruck ist da die Ausnahme, das wird nur sehr indirekt und aktuell meist auch nur gg. Aufpreis angezeigt (wenn man mal von Sonderlösungen wie beim Unimog absieht)...
> Warum sollte ich die Kontrolle dieser Sachen mit meinen Jungs üben oder das denen beibringen wollen? Völlig unnütz, weil Schnee von gestern bis die in 6-8 Jahren selber fahren.


Wenn sie ein neues fahren werden sonst nicht, deswegen kann es hilfreich sein.
Dazu können Kontrollsysteme versagen, dann kann man zumindest noch die Reifen kontrollieren.
Außerdem reden wir von hier und jetzt und nicht unbedingt von der Zukunft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem Auto noch nie den Ölstand von Hand gemessen. 
Der braucht eh nicht das kleinste bisschen an Öl und deshalb gucke ich vielleicht alle paar Monate mal in meine digitale Ölstandsanzeige.


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2014)

Meiner schluckt etwa 0,25 Liter auf 1000km. Da muss ich schon öfters mal gucken da der sich schon bei knapp unter der Hälfte in schnellen Kurven über den Öldruck beschwert.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meiner schluckt etwa 0,25 Liter auf 1000km. Da muss ich schon öfters mal gucken da der sich schon bei knapp unter der Hälfte in schnellen Kurven über den Öldruck beschwert.



Fahrer eines älteren Alfa Romeos träumen von solchen Verbrauchswerten


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2014)

Achja kurz was anderes: Habe eben beim Passat die Räder umgesteckt.
Sommerschlappen haben rundrum ein gleichmäßig abgefahrenes Profil. Bis auf den Reifen hinten links. Außen noch an die 5mm, innen allerdings schon Gewebe zu sehen 
Wie kann es denn bitte passieren das das Rad hinten links so einen Schlag bekommt das der Sturz so krass verstellt ist?
Der kommt jetzt morgen mal zur Achsvermessung, nicht das das selbe mit den Winterschlappen passiert....


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wird bei einem modernen Auto - je nach Hersteller - alles im Cockpit angezeigt. Reifendruck ist da die Ausnahme, das wird nur sehr indirekt und aktuell meist auch nur gg. Aufpreis angezeigt (wenn man mal von Sonderlösungen wie beim Unimog absieht)...
> Warum sollte ich die Kontrolle dieser Sachen mit meinen Jungs üben oder das denen beibringen wollen? Völlig unnütz, weil Schnee von gestern bis die in 6-8 Jahren selber fahren.


Wieder ein gutes Beispiel für veraltete Annahmen. In Zukunft wird auch der Reifendruck immer weniger ein Thema weil seit 1. November diesen Jahres aktive Messsysteme Pflicht sind (zumindest sind die Anforderungen aktuell so dass das afaik niemand indirekt gelöst bekommt).


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2014)

Das wird für alle Besitzer solcher Autos bestimmt ordentlich ins Geld gehen, je nach Messart.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Sensoren sind im sub 100€ Bereich und entweder am Reifen oder an Felge/Ventile montiert. Letztere muss man quasi ein mal pro Felge kaufen wobei der erste Satz schon dabei ist, letztere beim Reifenwechsel. Ich denke nicht dass das bei einem Neuwagen großartig auffällt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Achja kurz was anderes: Habe eben beim Passat die Räder umgesteckt.
> Sommerschlappen haben rundrum ein gleichmäßig abgefahrenes Profil. Bis auf den Reifen hinten links. Außen noch an die 5mm, innen allerdings schon Gewebe zu sehen
> Wie kann es denn bitte passieren das das Rad hinten links so einen Schlag bekommt das der Sturz so krass verstellt ist?
> Der kommt jetzt morgen mal zur Achsvermessung, nicht das das selbe mit den Winterschlappen passiert....


Müsste der vei verstelltem Sturz nicht auf einer Seite mehr abgefahren sein? Mitte abgefahren sieht für mich eher nach zu viel Luft aus


----------



## watercooled (2. Dezember 2014)

Mit innen meine ich die zum Fahrzeuginneren zeigende Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wieder ein gutes Beispiel für veraltete Annahmen. In Zukunft wird auch der Reifendruck immer weniger ein Thema weil seit 1. November diesen Jahres aktive Messsysteme Pflicht sind (zumindest sind die Anforderungen aktuell so dass das afaik niemand indirekt gelöst bekommt).



Laut dem Flyer den ich dazu bei meinem Reifenhändler lesen konnte ist lediglich ein Reifendruckkontrollsystem (RDKS) Pflicht.
Ob aktiv (Sensoren in den Rädern) oder passiv (via ABS/ESP) ist dem Flyer nach dem Hersteller überlassen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist mMn aber totaler Quatsch, wer nicht sieht bzw. es merkt wenn ein Reifen zu wenig Luft hat ist mMn auch ungeeignet...


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Laut dem Flyer den ich dazu bei meinem Reifenhändler lesen konnte ist lediglich ein Reifendruckkontrollsystem (RDKS) Pflicht.
> Ob aktiv (Sensoren in den Rädern) oder passiv (via ABS/ESP) ist dem Flyer nach dem Hersteller überlassen.


Hab gerade nochmal geschaut:
Direkt braucht man aktuell nur um den US-Standards zu entsprechen, die meisten Hersteller haben aber gerne Einheitsteile...


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ist mMn aber totaler Quatsch, wer nicht sieht bzw. es merkt wenn ein Reifen zu wenig Luft hat ist mMn auch ungeeignet...


 Das ist zum einen vom Auto und zum anderen davon was man als "zu wenig" betrachtet. Adaptive Dämpfung und Lenkung kann so einiges weg korrigieren. Außerdem kommt der Verbrauchsunterschied mit dem zumindest die EU auch argumentiert deutlich vor verändertem Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ist mMn aber totaler Quatsch, wer nicht sieht bzw. es merkt wenn ein Reifen zu wenig Luft hat ist mMn auch ungeeignet...



bei 35/40er Flanke sieht man es halt unter anderem nicht so schnell


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2014)

Dann sollte man es vielleicht auch ab und zu kontrollieren


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Dann sollte man es vielleicht auch ab und zu kontrollieren



du wiedersprichst dir, erst sind kontrollsysteme Quatsch, weil man es ja sieht. Und wenn nicht ist man ungeeignet ein Auto zu fahren. 
Aber wenn man es nicht sieht soll man es Kontrollieren. Dazu noch diesen "  "


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich will eigentlich sagen, ich sehe den Sinn von ebensolchen nicht, da man die Luft ja eigentlich kontrollieren sollte bzw. bei "normalen" Reifen auch sieht wenn sich da was ausbeult...


----------



## Verminaard (2. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sicherheitsrelevante Dinge, also sowas wie Ölstand, Licht , Reifendruck und Wischwasser sollte man kontrollieren können (sofern möglich) und zumindest die letzten beiden auch selber beheben können.



Inwiefern ist der Oelstand sicherheitsrelevant?
Wenn kein Oel mehr im Motor ist, wird er irgendwann kaputt gehen. Sicherheitsrelevanz? Im Extremfall vielleicht.
Wie siehts denn mit anderen Dingen aus? Airbags, ABS, etc? Kann man nicht ohne weiteres pruefen. Dafuer sind Kontrollleuchten verbaut.
Wieso sind fuer einige Sachen Kontrollleuchten ok, fuer Andere aber nicht?

Licht kann man kontrollieren, beim Bremslicht alleine wirds allerdings ein Problem.
Was machen im Defektfall, wenn man ein Fahrzeug hat, welches (absichtlich?) so gebaut wurde, das man eben nicht mal eben ein Leuchtmittel tauschen kann?

Wer von euch macht eigentlich den obligatorischen Rundgang ums Fahrzeug bevor er eine Fahrt antritt?
So hab ich das mal in der Fahrschule gelernt, also das man das machen muss.


----------



## Lee (2. Dezember 2014)

Tatsächlich beulen sich Reifen auch bei normalem Druck aus, je nachdem wie sie gerade stehen. Wirklich erkennen ob zu wenig (außer extrema) Luft drin ist oder zu viel kann man nur schwer. 

An Sich find ich so ein Reifenprüfsystem ganz sinnvoll. Viel eher hätte ich mir aber gewünscht, das man einfach grundsätzlich Tankstellenbetreiber verpflichten würde a) immer mehrere funktionierende (!) Luftdruckauffüllgeräte parat zu haben und b) eventuell die Leute durch Hinweise an den Zapfsäulen oder Kassen einfach daran zu erinnern nicht nur einmal halbjährlich beim Reifenwechsel aufzufüllen.

Allein schon, dass ich teilweise mehrere Tankstellen abklappern muss um endlich ein funktionierendes Gerät zu finden ist ein Armutszeugnis. Aber natürlich ist das regional unterschiedlich...


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2014)

Also unsere Reifen beulen sich nie aus, außer es ist zu wenig drin, von daher kann ich da nur von mir sprechen.


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also unsere Reifen beulen sich nie aus, außer es ist zu wenig drin, von daher kann ich da nur von mir sprechen.



definition Ausbeulen?! Über Felgenrand überstehen? kann auch ein Reifen mit genug Druck, um so größer der Querschnitt, desto eher.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist der Oelstand sicherheitsrelevant?
> Wenn kein Oel mehr im Motor ist, wird er irgendwann kaputt gehen. Sicherheitsrelevanz? Im Extremfall vielleicht.


Zumindest Sicherheitsrelevant fürs Sparbuch. Denke aber schon das sowas auf der AB nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.



> Wie siehts denn mit anderen Dingen aus? Airbags, ABS, etc? Kann man nicht ohne weiteres pruefen. Dafuer sind Kontrollleuchten verbaut.
> Wieso sind fuer einige Sachen Kontrollleuchten ok, fuer Andere aber nicht?


Das habe ich nie gesagt, wobei es genügend Autos gibt die ohne den Kram fahren.  ABS kann man schon kontrollieren, wenn man bremst.
 Aber von einem Verbrennungsmotor der ohne Öl läuft hab ich noch nicht gehört.



> Licht kann man kontrollieren, beim Bremslicht alleine wirds allerdings ein Problem.


Sollte aber auch gehen.


> Was machen im Defektfall, wenn man ein Fahrzeug hat, welches (absichtlich?) so gebaut wurde, das man eben nicht mal eben ein Leuchtmittel tauschen kann?


Erst gar nicht kaufen. Hätte kein Bock wegen sowas länger auf das Auto zu verzichten.


> Wer von euch macht eigentlich den obligatorischen Rundgang ums Fahrzeug bevor er eine Fahrt antritt?
> So hab ich das mal in der Fahrschule gelernt, also das man das machen muss.


Ich nicht, aber wurde auch in der Fahrschule nicht gemacht.
In Dänemark muss man sogar unter das Auto schauen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn sie ein neues fahren werden sonst nicht, deswegen kann es hilfreich sein.
> Dazu können Kontrollsysteme versagen, dann kann man zumindest noch die Reifen kontrollieren.
> Außerdem reden wir von hier und jetzt und nicht unbedingt von der Zukunft.



Nein wir reden davon was man seinen Kindern beibringen "muss". Für meine Kinder (11 und 9) sind die Autos von heute die Autos mit denen die mal vermutlich als erstes eigenes rumfahren werden. Diese haben in den allermeisten Fällen Kontrollsysteme, die eben Dinge wie die oben erwähnten kontrollieren. D.h. die werden wohl genauso wenig mit einem Ölmessstab rumhantieren müssen wie du z.B. den Füllstand der Batterie kontrollieren und ggf. mit dest. Wasser ausgleichen musst (das war zu meiner Zeit als Führerscheinneuling noch gang und gäbe). Warum sollten sie es dann gezeigt bekommen? Klar, wenn die das interessiert kann ich denen das komplette Auto erklären, aber wenn die nicht wollen - aufzwingen tu ich denen solch eher nutzloses Wissen nicht.

Das Ausfallen von Kontrollsystemen ist kein wirkliches Schreckgespenst, immerhin kann man auch beim manuellen Prüfen nen Fehler machen und obendrein werden mitunter sogar ausgefallene Sensoren sensiert und angezeigt. Da mach ich mir als letztes Sorgen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wieder ein gutes Beispiel für veraltete Annahmen. In Zukunft wird auch der Reifendruck immer weniger ein Thema weil seit 1. November diesen Jahres aktive Messsysteme Pflicht sind (zumindest sind die Anforderungen aktuell so dass das afaik niemand indirekt gelöst bekommt).



Gutes Beispiel und verdeutlicht umso mehr was ich meine. Die Entwicklung schreitet ständig voran und deswegen sind viele Dinge die man Kindern in der Hinsicht beibringt schneller veraltet als die groß werden.

Gegen das Vermitteln prinzipieller technischer Zusammenhänge usw. spricht nichts, aber solche Dinge sind einfach Unsinn!



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie gesagt, wobei es genügend Autos gibt die ohne den Kram fahren.



Das würde ich jetzt als Sicherheitsrelevant einschätzen! Klar kann man ohne ABS, Airbags usw. fahren, aber der Rückgang der Verkehrstoten Jahr für Jahr ist u.a. der Tatsache geschuldet, dass unsere Autos auch immer sicherer werden. Dank solcher Systeme passiert der eine oder andere Unfall erst gar nicht bzw. wenn doch, dann verläuft er erheblich glimpflicher als ohne.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Erst gar nicht kaufen. Hätte kein Bock wegen sowas länger auf das Auto zu verzichten.



Wie definierst du länger? Das Auto steht deshalb nicht ne Woche in der Werkstatt, sondern es dauert halt statt 5 Minuten vlt. 15 Minuten die Leuchtmittel zu wechseln. Bei meinem letzten Auto bin ich immer zum Freundlichen gefahren. Der hat für den Tausch der Leuchtmittel vorn das halbe Auto zerlegen müssen und 15 Minuten geflucht und geschimpft und am Schluss habe ich nur die neue Birne gezahlt - die hätte ich ja eh kaufen müssen und die Arbeit habe ich mir gespart...

Mittlerweile ist es aber soweit ich weiß Vorschrift, das solche Verschleißteile leicht zugänglich und vom Fahrer selbst zu tauschen sein müssen - korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre. --> Aber auch hier dank zunehmender Verbreitung von Xenon ist ein Birnenwechsel beileibe nicht mehr so häufig nötig wie früher und auch LED Blinker/Rücklichter usw. haben zumindest das Potential (auch wenn es aktuell nicht genutzt wird) quasi über die Fahrzeuglebensdauer hinweg zu funktionieren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> definition Ausbeulen?! Über Felgenrand überstehen? kann auch ein Reifen mit genug Druck, um so größer der Querschnitt, desto eher.


Also ich denk man sieht es wohl wenn es einen Reifen unten weiter rausdrückt als woanderst...


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also ich denk man sieht es wohl wenn es einen Reifen unten weiter rausdrückt als woanderst...



Wenn man es sieht ist schon deutlich zuwenig Luft drin, dann merkt man es oft schon beim Fahren


----------



## Lee (2. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also ich denk man sieht es wohl wenn es einen Reifen unten weiter rausdrückt als woanderst...



Also mein Reifen ist schon unten weiter rausgedrückt, wenn er einfach steht, weil das Motor Gewicht auf ihm lastet (sieht man schön im Vergleich zu den Hinterreifen. Oder insbesondere wenn das Auto mit 2 Rädern auf dem Bordstein steht und 2 auf der Straße. Dann sind die Räder auf der Straße deutlich platter. 

Ach und ich habe grundsätzlich genügend Luft im Reifen, bin da sehr genau. Häufig kam es aber vor, dass ich "gesehen" habe, es sei zu wenig Luft im Reifen, es aber tatsächlich einfach nur das normale eindrücken war.

Natürlich, wenn er total krass rausgedrückt ist sollte man zur Tanke fahren. Das sind dann aber Fälle in denen quasi keine Luft mehr im Reifen ist. Meine Eltern sind mal einen ganzen Sommer über mit 1,4 Bar rumgefahren. Man hat nichts gesehen und wenig am fahren gemerkt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Dezember 2014)

Das mit der Straße ist ja logisch, da er dann nicht auf der gesamten Lauffläche steht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde das rausdrücken häslich. Wenn du eine andere Reifengröße wählst drückt sich auch nichts raus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meiner schluckt etwa 0,25 Liter auf 1000km. Da muss ich schon öfters mal gucken da der sich schon bei knapp unter der Hälfte in schnellen Kurven über den Öldruck beschwert.


Wenn in schnellen Kurven schon die Öldruckkontorlle angeht, dann ist dein Motor schon reichlich geschädigt. Die darf niemals angehen.
Lieber mit Öl leicht über max fahren, das macht bei einem Benziner nichts aus. Wenn man ein paar Liter zu viel drauf hat, dann geht der Motor hoch, weil die Kurbelwelle dann das Öl schaumig schlägt aber ein bischen über max 2-5 mm hat noch keinem Motor geschadet. Ich fahre auch wegen der fahrten auf der Rennstrecke mit Öl auf max oder leicht dadrüber.
Zum Glück muss ich auf 15000km nicht ein einziges Mal nachkippen trotz Turbina. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Achja kurz was anderes: Habe eben beim Passat die Räder umgesteckt.
> Sommerschlappen haben rundrum ein gleichmäßig abgefahrenes Profil. Bis  auf den Reifen hinten links. Außen noch an die 5mm, innen allerdings  schon Gewebe zu sehen
> Wie kann es denn bitte passieren das das Rad hinten links so einen Schlag bekommt das der Sturz so krass verstellt ist?
> Der kommt jetzt morgen mal zur Achsvermessung, nicht das das selbe mit den Winterschlappen passiert....


Spur oder Sturz krum gefahren. Bordstein oder Schlagloch oder Bahnübergang falsch gesprungen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist der Oelstand sicherheitsrelevant?
> Wenn kein Oel mehr im Motor ist, wird er irgendwann kaputt gehen. Sicherheitsrelevanz? Im Extremfall vielleicht.


Wenn dein Motor platzt und sämtliche Betriebsmittel verliert, dann kannst du ohne Probleme abfliegen. Einmal Bremse getreten mit Öl auf den Reifen und du gehst rechtwinklig in die Leitplanke.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit VW-Motoren? Motorcode  BMY, Golf V 1KN. Hab momentan was im Fehlerspeicher, dass mich ein wenig  "wuschig" macht :
> "Nockenwellensensor träge". Dazu geht dann auch noch die  Motorwarnleuchte an. Zwei mal schon gelöscht, beim etwas flotteren  Beschleunigen kommt der Fehler wieder... Tippe mal auf Kettenlängung???


Kette gelängt oder Nockenwellenversteller/Ventil für Nockwellenversteller(elektrische und hydraulische Seite). Ist aber halt reines Raten aus der Ferne. 



Lee schrieb:


> Meine Eltern sind mal einen ganzen Sommer über mit 1,4 Bar  rumgefahren. Man hat nichts gesehen und wenig am fahren gemerkt.


Wenn man das beim fahren nicht merkt, dann würde ich das fahren lieber sein lassen zur Vorsicht. Selbst 0,2 Bar Unterschied machen sich stark bemerkbar.



watercooled schrieb:


> Das gibts aber schon lange. Fester  Bestandteil ist es nicht, aber dein Prüfer fragt dich bei der Prüfung ja  ein paar sachen (Wo finden wir die Bezeichnung des Kältemittels?  Schalten sie mal die Nebler ein!) und da kann eben auch "Kontrollieren  sie mal den Ölstand!" dran kommen.


Bezeichnung des Kältemittels?  Dann soll er mal die Kappe vom Serviceventil abdrehen und mit seinem Kulli mal draufdrücken.  Ich glaub die Bezeichnung des Kältemittels wird selbst einen begeisterten Hobbyschrauber wenig interessieren, weil selbst der nix dran machen kann.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Dezember 2014)

Bei meinem Kumpel ging auch nach 10 min Track fahren kurz in der Kurve die Öldruckwarnleuchte an. Er hatte aber denke mal nicht bis max. Oder darüber aufgefüllt


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> bei 35/40er Flanke sieht man es halt unter anderem nicht so schnell



Das ist Quatsch... bei meinen 205/40/17 sieht man sehr deutlich ob 1bar oder 2bar im Reifen ist. Wer sowas nicht sieht ist entweder blind oder es ist ihm schlicht scheiß egal. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn man es sieht ist schon deutlich zuwenig Luft drin, dann merkt man es oft schon beim Fahren



Richtig aber es war auch von 0.5bar - 0.7bar die man angeblich nicht sieht... da ist ein Reifen quasi platt. Wer das nicht sieht...


----------



## Verminaard (3. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Richtig aber es war auch von 0.5bar - 0.7bar die man angeblich nicht sieht... da ist ein Reifen quasi platt. Wer das nicht sieht...



WIeviel warens bei deiner naechsten Erzaehlung? 0,3 Bar?


----------



## watercooled (3. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn in schnellen Kurven schon die Öldruckkontorlle angeht, dann ist dein Motor schon reichlich geschädigt. Die darf niemals angehen.
> Lieber mit Öl leicht über max fahren, das macht bei einem Benziner nichts aus. Wenn man ein paar Liter zu viel drauf hat, dann geht der Motor hoch, weil die Kurbelwelle dann das Öl schaumig schlägt aber ein bischen über max 2-5 mm hat noch keinem Motor geschadet. Ich fahre auch wegen der fahrten auf der Rennstrecke mit Öl auf max oder leicht dadrüber.
> Zum Glück muss ich auf 15000km nicht ein einziges Mal nachkippen trotz Turbina.
> 
> ...



Bei dem Karren wundert mich bald garnix mehr, vor allem was Sensoren angeht.
Wenn das dem Motor zu wenig Öl ist dann sollen sie doch den Ölpeilstab anders auslegen...

Jap, Bezeichnung des Kältemittels  Ich verstehe auch nicht wozu, aber den Prüfer hat das scheinbar interessiert...


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2014)

In Sachen Luftdruck bei den Reifen bin ich aber auch meistens etwas nachlässig dabei habe ich hier einen Kompressor und Druckmesser da um den Luftdruck zu kontrollieren.

VW scheint am neuen 2.0 TSI einiges geändert zu haben. Der Motor ist selbst bei 0° Außentemperatur schneller auf 90° als der 1.4 im Scirocco auch nur den Zeiger angefangen hat zu zucken.


----------



## watercooled (3. Dezember 2014)

Der hat auch bissl mehr Abwärme und die Zeiger zeigen nicht immer die wahre Temperatur an...


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der hat auch bissl mehr Abwärme und die Zeiger zeigen nicht immer die wahre Temperatur an...



Was für einen Grund sollte es geben, eine andere Temperatur als die "echte" anzuzeigen? (die Genauigkeit der Dinger mal außen vor)


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2014)

Unser Lupo hat irgendwo eine Dichtung im Kühlkreislauf undicht, weswegen ein Klein Wenig Öl in den Kreislauf kommt. Das verschmutzt den Kühlwasserstandssensor, und das Auto beschwert sich nonstop über zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit. Sehr nervig. Habe den Stand mehrmals kontrolliert, ist irgendwo zwischen Max und Empfohlen.

Man müsste mal den kompletten Kühlkreislauf ausspülen, aber das ist vermutlich eine Scheißarbeit... Ausgleichsbehälter und Sensor raus, reinigen und wieder rein hat jedenfalls nur 1-2 Wochen lang was gebracht, dann wars wieder wie davor.

Kann das dem Motor eigentlich schaden? Unser Mechaniker hat glaube ich nichts gesagt, aber Mechanikern hier vertraue ich generell nichtmehr.
seit wir beim Defender ein kaputtes Radlager hatten, weil (ein anderer) Mechaniker zu faul war, bei der Radlager-Mutter den kleinen Rand einzuschlagen, der die Mutter dann blockiert... Mutter ging natürlich 1-2 Wochen drauf auf, Radlager hat zu schlagen begonnen. Dichtung kaputt, Regenwasser lief ins Diff, und das Radlager durften wir ersetzen. Haben wir dann selbst gemacht, ebenso wie in Zukunft vermutlich alle anderen Arbeiten der Art...


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Unser Lupo hat irgendwo eine Dichtung im Kühlkreislauf undicht, weswegen ein Klein Wenig Öl in den Kreislauf kommt. Das verschmutzt den Kühlwasserstandssensor, und das Auto beschwert sich nonstop über zu wenig Kühlflüssigkeit. Sehr nervig. Habe den Stand mehrmals kontrolliert, ist irgendwo zwischen Max und Empfohlen.
> 
> Man müsste mal den kompletten Kühlkreislauf ausspülen, aber das ist vermutlich eine Scheißarbeit... Ausgleichsbehälter und Sensor raus, reinigen und wieder rein hat jedenfalls nur 1-2 Wochen lang was gebracht, dann wars wieder wie davor.
> 
> Kann das dem Motor eigentlich schaden?


Wenns die ZKD ist: Ja...


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenns die ZKD ist: Ja...


ZKD = Zentrale Kühler Dichtung?

EDIT: Lesen -> Aufwachen -> Denken -> Posten. Wäre manchmal nicht schlecht. Dann käme nicht so ein Bullshit raus XD

Das Auto müsste ohnehin mal einiges an Wartung über sich ergehen lassen... Das Problem mit dem Ölfilm im Kühlerwasser, dann frisst der irgendeinen Riemen in 2-3 Jahren auf, hält das Standgas nicht sauber konstant und n paar Kleinigkeiten. Fragt sich, ob sich das bei einem uralten VW Lupo überhaupt noch rentiert.

Muss da mal mit Mama reden, ist immerhin momentan auch mein Auto...


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> ZKD = Zentrale Kühler Dichtung?



Nicht ganz.  Eher: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zylinderkopfdichtung


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2014)

Ah, das macht mehr Sinn. Schande über mich, dass mir die Zylinderkopfdichtung nicht sofort reingefallen ist :/

War so auf Kühler fixiert, dass ich eher was erfunden habe, als einmal logisch nachzudenken XD

Müsste bei einem Defekt der Kopfdichtung nicht auch Öl in die Brennkammer geraten, oder hängt das davon ab, wo der Defekt der Dichtung genau ist?

Beim Anlassen nach längetem Stillstand sollte man eine nette Rauchwolke produzieren, falls Öl mitberbrannt wird, oder?


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin kein Experte aber Wiki meint:



> Eine defekte Zylinderkopfdichtung zählt zu den häufigsten Motorschäden und kann folgende Auswirkungen haben:
> 
> 
> Die Verbrennungsgase gelangen in den Kühlwasser-Raum. Folgen: Dampfaustritt am Überdruckventil des Ausgleichsbehälters. Durch den hohen Gasgehalt im Kühlwasser wird die Kühlleistung herabgesetzt. Ansammlungen von Verbrennungsgasen im Kühler reduzieren die Kühlleistung weiter. Es droht eine Überhitzung.
> ...



Mindestens Punkt 2 könnte auf Dein Auto zutreffen, nach dem was Du berichtet hast.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was für einen Grund sollte es geben, eine andere Temperatur als die "echte" anzuzeigen? (die Genauigkeit der Dinger mal außen vor)



Um den Fahrer nicht zu verunsichern.
Quasi jede Temperaturanzeige in etwas neueren Fahrzeugen zeigt nicht die reale Temperatur an.


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Experte aber Wiki meint:
> 
> 
> 
> Mindestens Punkt 2 könnte auf Dein Auto zutreffen, nach dem was Du berichtet hast.



Hatte den Artikel im Bus nur überflogen, danke fürs Zitieren der relevanten Stelle^^
Öl im Kühlwasser vermutlich ja, Abgase im Kühlwasser kann ich schlecht ausschließen (müsste finden, wo das Überdruckventil sitzt), und Wasser im Öl ebensowenig. Den Rest immerhin ja. Vermutlich also ein kleiner Defekt zwischen einem Öl-und Kühlflüssigskeitskanal.

Langsam beunruhigt mich das trotz Entwarnung des Mechanikers etwas... Eine Ahnung, wie ich prüfen könnte, ob Kühlflüssigkeit ins Öl kommt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2014)

Welcher Mechaniker gibt denn Entwarnung bei Öl im Kühlwasser? Bist du dir sicher das du dein Auto in eine Werkstatt gebracht hast und nicht zum Bäcker? Ich hab schon viel ******* gehört aber sowas ist mir solange ich arbeite noch nie untergekommen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Dezember 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hatte den Artikel im Bus nur überflogen, danke fürs Zitieren der relevanten Stelle^^
> Öl im Kühlwasser vermutlich ja, Abgase im Kühlwasser kann ich schlecht ausschließen (müsste finden, wo das Überdruckventil sitzt), und Wasser im Öl ebensowenig. Den Rest immerhin ja. Vermutlich also ein kleiner Defekt zwischen einem Öl-und Kühlflüssigskeitskanal.
> 
> Langsam beunruhigt mich das trotz Entwarnung des Mechanikers etwas... Eine Ahnung, wie ich prüfen könnte, ob Kühlflüssigkeit ins Öl kommt?



Weißbrauner Ölschlamm am Öleinfüllstutzen.


----------



## ebastler (3. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weißbrauner Ölschlamm am Öleinfüllstutzen.


Okay, schaue ich am Wochenende nach, danke!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Welcher Mechaniker gibt denn Entwarnung bei Öl im Kühlwasser? Bist du dir sicher das du dein Auto in eine Werkstatt gebracht hast und nicht zum Bäcker? Ich hab schon viel ******* gehört aber sowas ist mir solange ich arbeite noch nie untergekommen...


Naja, wenn man in den Kühler-Ausgleichsbehälter schaut, sieht man eigentlich fast nichts, nur, dass die Wände auf der Höhe des Wasserstandes leichte dunkle Ablagerungen zeigen - und es kleistert uns halt den Sensor zu.
Übermäßig viel scheint es nicht zu sein

Was der Mechaniker genau gesagt hat, weiß ich nicht, da meine Eltern bei dem waren. Ich fahre das Auto ja nur ab und an, wenn ich am Wochenende heimkomme. 
Vielleicht hat er auch gesagt "Man müsste die Kopfdichtung wechseln, aber das kostet *irgendeinesumme*, das lohnt sich bei dem Auto meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr, ihr solltet damit auch noch eine Weile fahren können".

Muss da echt mal bei meiner Mum nachfragen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weißbrauner Ölschlamm am Öleinfüllstutzen.




Das kommt durch zu langsames Fahren. Das ist Kondenzwasser, was sich mit Öl und Verbrennungsrückständen mischt. 

Öl mit Kühlwasser drin wird gelblich und ganz komisch. Sieht dann nicht mehr nach Öl aus.


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Um den Fahrer nicht zu verunsichern.
> Quasi jede Temperaturanzeige in etwas neueren Fahrzeugen zeigt nicht die reale Temperatur an.



So stark wird Seat nicht schummeln. Ich muss mal VCDS dranhängen und die relevanten Messblöcke abfragen beim Fahren. Das der Zeiger bei 90° bleibt ist ja nur Deko, die Wassertemperatur schwankt je nachdem wie viel Spaß man hat.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Dezember 2014)

Am allerbesten war ja das Leihauto in Kuba, da war die Temperaturanzeige einfach auf der Mitte der Anzeige festgeklebt 

Also auch wenn der Motor aus war oder man den Motor grad am Morgen gestartet hat, das Ding war immer auf Mitte.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch... bei meinen 205/40/17 sieht man sehr deutlich ob 1bar oder 2bar im Reifen ist. Wer sowas nicht sieht ist entweder blind oder es ist ihm schlicht scheiß egal.



Ne ist es nicht. Ich hatte es doch erst vor einigen Monaten mit meinen 235/40R18, Ich lauf jeden tag ein mal um mein Auto rum und schau ob iwo Kratzer, dellen o.ä ist. 
Mittlerweile fast ein zwang bei mir, weil leider bei meinen Autos schon viel Passiert ist.

Ich hatte anstatt 2,4 nur 1,3 Bar im reifen hinten Rechts. Gesehen hast du es nicht, beim fahren hab ich es gespürt das was nicht stimmt. 

Ich bin weder Blind noch ist mir alles scheiß egal, wenn du wüsstest wie ich mit meinen Sachen umgehe

PS: bei 205/40 ist die Flanke größer als bei 235/40, das Flankenhöhe = 40% von Reifenbreite.
Bei 275/40 siehst du nicht viel, keine Beule oder sonst was.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seht ihr wie sich der Reifen ausbeult?
Man ist der Blind oder ein Dummkopf das er das nicht sieht


----------



## Joselman (3. Dezember 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ne ist es nicht. Ich hatte es doch erst vor einigen Monaten mit meinen 235/40R18, Ich lauf jeden tag ein mal um mein Auto rum und schau ob iwo Kratzer, dellen o.ä ist.
> Mittlerweile fast ein zwang bei mir, weil leider bei meinen Autos schon viel Passiert ist.
> 
> Ich hatte anstatt 2,4 nur 1,3 Bar im reifen hinten Rechts. Gesehen hast du es nicht, beim fahren hab ich es gespürt das was nicht stimmt.
> ...




Ja das kann ich bestätigen. Ging mir leider letztens auch so....

Beim fahren hat man  gemerkt  das da was nicht stimmt aber sehen konnte man nix. Es hat sich dann herausgestellt, das ein Nagel drin war.  Den konnte man sehen nach dem ich die komplette Lauffläche gecheckt habe.

Vielleicht sind wir aber auch beide Blind. Wer weiß...


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Dezember 2014)

was für Reifen Dimension hast? Ich hab W reifen, d.h nur 3 mm Maximal darf geflickt werden. 
Hatte aber Gottseidank Glück, nur 30€ anstatt von 2 neuen Hinterreifen â 160 € ca


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich hatte anstatt 2,4 nur 1,3 Bar im reifen* hinten* Rechts.



Klar weil hinten auch recht wenig Gewicht auf den Reifen drückt. Wobei ich selbst hinten einen Unterschied zwischen 2bar und 1bar sehe (jedenfalls bei meinen Reifen). Dazu kommt noch die verschiedenen Reifenhersteller, ob es ein XL Reifen ist oder sogar ein Runflat usw. Bei einem stink normalen Reifen sieht man es, zumindestens an der Vorderachse. Gut ich gebe dazu davon bin ich jetzt ausgegangen, an der Hinterachse kann ich mir noch vorstellen das man es durchaus schlecht oder gar nicht sieht. 



Brez$$z schrieb:


> PS: bei 205/40 ist die Flanke größer als bei 235/40, das Flankenhöhe = 40% von Reifenbreite.
> Bei 275/40 siehst du nicht viel, keine Beule oder sonst was.



Nein die Reifenflanke ist bei den 205/40 niedriger als bei den 235/40. 40% von 205mm ist weniger als von 235mm. Aber ich denke das war jetzt von dir nur ein Verschreiber. 
Worauf du bei dem Bild hinaus willst ist mir jedoch nicht wirklich klar, wo ist der Reifen da ausgebeult?


----------



## Zoon (3. Dezember 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wurde der Reifen "gestretcht" auf die nächstmögliche Felgenbreite als eigentlich für den Reifen gedacht aufgezogen. Manche finden sowas cool .. bis der Bordstein grüsst


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Da wurde der Reifen "gestretcht" auf die nächstmögliche Felgenbreite als eigentlich für den Reifen gedacht aufgezogen. Manche finden sowas cool .. bis der Bordstein grüsst



Wer fährt denn über Bordsteine rüber? In den ~150000 km die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin hab ich erst 1 Mal Kontakt mit einer Bordsteinkante gemacht, weil ich die nicht gesehen habe. Warum sollte ich dagegen fahren? Ich kann doch gucken.

Diese extrem gezogenen Reifen fahren sich nur total *******, weil der Reifen keine Eigendämpfung/Federung mehr hat und deswegen wenig Grip.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn über Bordsteine rüber? In den ~150000 km die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin hab ich erst 1 Mal Kontakt mit einer Bordsteinkante gemacht, weil ich die nicht gesehen habe. Warum sollte ich dagegen fahren? Ich kann doch gucken.
> 
> Diese extrem gezogenen Reifen fahren sich nur total *******, weil der Reifen keine Eigendämpfung/Federung mehr hat und deswegen wenig Grip.



Musstest du noch nie nem Krankenwagen respektive Polizeiwagen Platz machen?


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2014)

Vor ca. 2 Jahren hab ich mir auch ne Felge kaputt gefahren, weil ich nem Krankenwagen aus dem Weg musste. Die war komplett hinüber und mir war vorher schon klar, dass die kaputt gehen wird. Aber ich bin trotzdem gegen den Bordstein gefahren. Ging ja um Menschenleben. War ne ASA-Felge. Denk mal so um die 300 € das Stück. Würde ich wieder tun.


----------



## Zoon (3. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn über Bordsteine rüber? In den ~150000 km die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin hab ich erst 1 Mal Kontakt mit einer Bordsteinkante gemacht, weil ich die nicht gesehen habe. Warum sollte ich dagegen fahren? Ich kann doch gucken..



Klar wenn man einzig und alleine das Auto fährt kein Problem. 
Aber irgendwann kommt der Moment wo jemand anders fährt und dann beim Einparken seitwärts gegen den Bordstein das böse Geräusch . Da kannst bei den "gestretchten" neben den Reifen die Felge wegschmeißen


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Musstest du noch nie nem Krankenwagen respektive Polizeiwagen Platz machen?


Kranken- oder Polizeiwagen spawnen aber nicht wie in GTA einfach hinter einem. Wenn man den hört kann man sich schonmal ein schönes Plätzchen suchen wo man nicht eine Bordsteinkante hochcrashen muss. Und was einen Krankenwagen extrem viel Zeit kostet ist, das alle Leute immer erstmal sofort anhalten. Ist zwar kein Platz aber erstmal anhalten. Anstatt weiter zu fahren bis Platz zum ausweichen ist muss der Krankenwagen erstmal 20 Sekunden warten bis so ein totaler Vollhorst es geschafft hat in die kleinst mögliche Lücke reinzukommen.



Zoon schrieb:


> Klar wenn man einzig und alleine das Auto fährt kein Problem.
> Aber irgendwann kommt der Moment wo jemand anders fährt und dann beim  Einparken seitwärts gegen den Bordstein das böse Geräusch . Da kannst  bei den "gestretchten" neben den Reifen die Felge wegschmeißen


Komisch weder meine Mutter, noch mein Vater haben kaputte Felgen. Und mein Vater ist schon in Rente. Der hat es bis jetzt auch geschafft Millionen von Kilometern zu fahren ohne dabei ständig Felgen zu schrotten. Scheinen ja alles Wunderfahrer zu sein. ...mein Vadder fährt auch seine 9:20 aufm Ring, ist aber sicherlich kein Profifahrer ...


----------



## Seeefe (3. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns in Wesel wurde letzten Monat einer mit 128km/h innerorts gemessen bei erlaubten 50. Wenn ich sowas lese frag ich mich echt wo da der Verstand geblieben ist  Naja sind min. 680€, frage ist ob es das dann wirklich wert war.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2014)

Schein ganz wegnehmen + 20 Jahre Sperre!  Das waren doch min. 140 aufm Tacho.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2014)

Die Felgen am Koleos von meinen Eltern sind komplett hinüber. Das Teil hat 19 Zoll Felgen und mein Vater kommt damit nicht klar. Rundum sind die Felgen nicht nur vermackt, die haben richtige Dellen drinne. Aber bei mir war das ja nicht anders. Meine Felgen jetzt am Auto sind ok. Bei meinem Auto davor waren die so hinüber, dass selbst der Felgenaufbereiter die nicht mehr reparieren wollte. Ich bin überall dagegen gefahren. Die Felgen sieht man aus dem Auto raus ja nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schein ganz wegnehmen + 20 Jahre Sperre!  Das waren doch min. 140 aufm Tacho.



Kann ich auch null nachvollziehen wie jemand so leichtsinnig sein kann. Vor allem kann da aus jeder Ecke einer rausfahren, weil die Straße dort recht stark "besiedelt" ist. 2 Tankstellen, unzählige Wohnhäuser. Und dazu kommt noch das alle 1-2 km eine Ampel kommt. 
Darum denke ich war das mehr "ich zeig mal wie toll und schnell ich fahren kann"


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Felgen am Koleos von meinen Eltern sind komplett hinüber. Das Teil hat 19 Zoll Felgen und mein Vater kommt damit nicht klar. Rundum sind die Felgen nicht nur vermackt, die haben richtige Dellen drinne. Aber bei mir war das ja nicht anders. Meine Felgen jetzt am Auto sind ok. Bei meinem Auto davor waren die so hinüber, dass selbst der Felgenaufbereiter die nicht mehr reparieren wollte. Ich bin überall dagegen gefahren. Die Felgen sieht man aus dem Auto raus ja nicht.



Ok das ist mal krass. Ich würde nen ultimativen Ausraster bekommen, wenn jemand anderes mir die Felgen kaputt fährt. Das ist nen absolutes Nogo. Man kann ja auch die Spiegel so stellen das man die Räder sehen kann, wenn man schon nicht weis wie breit das Auto ist.

Allein schon auf der Arbeit fahre ich jeden Tag mehrmals teilweise weniger als nen Zentimeter mit der Felge neben der Hebebühne her und die darf ich unter keinen Umständen kaputt fahren. Alle meine Kollegen schaffen es auch die Felgen der Kundenautos heile zu lassen. So schwer kann das doch nicht sein. Zudem man es bei der Führerscheinprüfung auch können muss. Wenn man bei uns beim einparken den Bordstein gerammt hat, ist man durchgefallen. Da waren sich die Prüfer wohl alle relativ einig.


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bei uns in Wesel wurde letzten Monat einer mit 128km/h innerorts gemessen bei erlaubten 50. Wenn ich sowas lese frag ich mich echt wo da der Verstand geblieben ist  Naja sind min. 680€, frage ist ob es das dann wirklich wert war.



Ich musste den selben Preis bezahlen, weil ich 88km/h zu schnell auf einer Autobahn gefahren bin. Eigentlich ist da freigegeben, aber 400 Meter wegen einer Kurve auf 100km/h begrenzt... mal ehrlich das steht doch in keiner Relation wenn man im Ort mit 80km/h zu schnell fährt, bezaht man das gleiche wie auf der Autobahn.  Aber daraus habe ich gelernt und bin heute sogar eigentlich froh das es mal passiert ist, sonst hätte ich mir eventuell irgendwann den Kopp eingefahren.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kranken- oder Polizeiwagen spawnen aber nicht wie in GTA einfach hinter einem. Wenn man den hört kann man sich schonmal ein schönes Plätzchen suchen wo man nicht eine Bordsteinkante hochcrashen muss. Und was einen Krankenwagen extrem viel Zeit kostet ist, das alle Leute immer erstmal sofort anhalten. Ist zwar kein Platz aber erstmal anhalten. Anstatt weiter zu fahren bis Platz zum ausweichen ist muss der Krankenwagen erstmal 20 Sekunden warten bis so ein totaler Vollhorst es geschafft hat in die kleinst mögliche Lücke reinzukommen.
> 
> 
> Komisch weder meine Mutter, noch mein Vater haben kaputte Felgen. Und mein Vater ist schon in Rente. Der hat es bis jetzt auch geschafft Millionen von Kilometern zu fahren ohne dabei ständig Felgen zu schrotten. Scheinen ja alles Wunderfahrer zu sein. ...mein Vadder fährt auch seine 9:20 aufm Ring, ist aber sicherlich kein Profifahrer ...



Wenn du auf ner Zweispurigen unterwegs bist und recht und links von dir nur Bordsteine sind, was fürn Platz willst du dir da aussuchen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Dezember 2014)

Die Felgen auf dem Bild sind doch nich gestretcht  bei mir ist schon bissl Stretch 195/45 r15 auf 8j Felge. Finde ich aber auch nich so toll. Nächstes Jahr kommen breitere rauf.

Ab und zu hat man ja schon schiss das man mal nicht aufpasst oder so. Bei dem Stückpreis der Felgen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre im Winter 215er auf 8J und da muss man auch schon extrem aufpassen, da die Felge weiter herausschaut als der Reifen.


----------



## Magogan (4. Dezember 2014)

15-Zoll-Felgen sollen teuer sein? Oo
Meine 19-Zoll-Felgen mit passenden Winterreifen haben gebraucht schon 1580 Euro gekostet (für alle 4), neu wären die wohl bei 2500 Euro... Aber 15-Zoll-Felgen für mehr als 100 Euro pro Stück kann ich nicht finden...

88 km/h zu viel muss man auch erstmal schaffen... Klar ist das teuer, wenn man dabei erwischt wird. Hier in Berlin hat jemand mal 240 bei erlaubten 60 km/h geschafft, also 180 km/h zu viel...


----------



## Joselman (4. Dezember 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber 15-Zoll-Felgen für mehr als 100 Euro pro Stück kann ich nicht finden...



Vielleicht bei ATU nicht aber schon mal was von Schmiedefelgen gehört? Da kannste locker 300,-€ und mehr für eine 15" Felge ausgeben.  Selbst so popelige OZ Felgen kosten oft schon über 100,-€ in 15" und das sind noch nicht mal Schmiedefelgen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Dezember 2014)

Lol meine Felgen kosten auch in 15 Zoll über 500 das Stück

Schmidt TH Line musste mal gucken. Eben keine Atu Felgen. Alle marken Felgen kosten eigentlich mehr als 100 euro das stück


----------



## keinnick (4. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol meine Felgen kosten auch in 15 Zoll über 500 das Stück



Das sind aber auch keine Standardfelgen aus dem ATU-Regal, oder?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Dezember 2014)

Sorry habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt auf der Schmidt website nachgeguckt.  499 pro Felge.


----------



## Captn (4. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch keine Standardfelgen aus dem ATU-Regal, oder?


Wer geht denn auch zu ATU?


----------



## keinnick (4. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sorry habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt auf der Schmidt website nachgeguckt. 499 pro Felge.




Und weiter? Die Dinger sind, wenn man so will, "Liebhaberstücke" und ggf. Einzelanfertigungen wenn man der Webseite glauben darf ("Die Felgen werden für Ihr Fahrzeug angefertigt..."). Es sollte kein Problem sein, auch Felgen zum dreifachen des Preises zu finden, nur was möchtest Du uns nun sagen?


----------



## Kusanar (4. Dezember 2014)

So, Termin beim  ist durch. Nächste Woche darf ich dort nochmal antanzen um die Steuerzeiten zu messen, vermutlich ist die Kette gelängt. Jö 
Hatte gehofft ich bleib von dem Steuerkettenproblem verschont, dank fleissigem Ölwechsel und leckerer Plörre...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und weiter? Die Dinger sind, wenn man so will, "Liebhaberstücke" und ggf. Einzelanfertigungen wenn man der Webseite glauben darf ("Die Felgen werden für Ihr Fahrzeug angefertigt..."). Es sollte kein Problem sein, auch Felgen zum dreifachen des Preises zu finden, nur was möchtest Du uns nun sagen?


War nur darauf bezogen, weil er meinte es gibt keine teuren 15 Zoll Felgen gibt.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin fast aus den Wolken gefallen als eine (originale) 15"-Alufelge im Gutachten mit rund 450€ aufgeführt war. Vielleicht brauchte der Typ aber nur ne runde Summe für den Totalschaden  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf ner Zweispurigen unterwegs bist und recht und links von dir nur Bordsteine sind, was fürn Platz willst du dir da aussuchen?


Komisch, ich habs immer geschaft ohne den Krankenwagen auszubremsen. Wenn man nicht sofort anhält sondern erstmal weiterfährt hat man ja auch locker genug Zeit bis der Krankenwagen da ist. Die fahren ja max 80 innerorts wenn frei ist. Da ist immer genug Zeit sich eine Lücke zu suchen. Wenn ich vor ner Ampel stehe fahre ich einfach über rot nen Stück in die Kreuzung rein. Ist ja sogar erlaubt und vollkommen ungefährlich, wenn nicht grade nen Fußgänger vor dem Auto steht.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habs immer geschaft ohne den Krankenwagen auszubremsen. Wenn man nicht sofort anhält sondern erstmal weiterfährt hat man ja auch locker genug Zeit bis der Krankenwagen da ist. Die fahren ja max 80 innerorts wenn frei ist. Da ist immer genug Zeit sich eine Lücke zu suchen. Wenn ich vor ner Ampel stehe fahre ich einfach über rot nen Stück in die Kreuzung rein. Ist ja sogar erlaubt und vollkommen ungefährlich, wenn nicht grade nen Fußgänger vor dem Auto steht.



Wohin willst du denn fahren wenn um dich herum überall Fahrzeuge sind und man steht weil ROT ist und sich dichter Verkehr gebildet hat!?!?!? Natürlich fahr ich wenn ich ganz vorne an der Ampel stehe auch über Rot, aber wenn man mitten im Verkehr steckt, steht, links und rechts nur Bordsteine sind, es ne Zweispurige is dann muss man am Bordstein hoch. Habe ich schon oft genug machen müssen.

Wenn dann zwei in der Situation nebeneinander stehen die so denken wie du, von wegen "Ne, ich fahre nicht auf den Bordstein hoch, sollens die andern machen" dann kann der Krankenwagen lange warten.


----------



## Riverna (4. Dezember 2014)

Ach ich mach mir keine Gedanken um irgendwelche Preise bei Tuningteilen. Ich glaub sogar das meine 15" OZ Felgen teurer waren als meine 16" im Sommer und sogar teurer als die 17" vom Sommerauto. Ich achte da mehr auf die Optik als auf den Preis, auf der Essener Motorshow wollte ich mir am Dienstag einen Satz Felgen bei einem Hersteller bestellen, da hätte mich die Felge 700Euro das Stück gekostet, waren Advan. Leider gab es nicht diese Felge in meiner gewünschten Größe... 

Aber sich bei Tuningteilen Gedanken zu machen ist falsch... wenn ich mir überlege was mir für ein Geld verloren geht wenn ich mal mit der Karre einen Unfall baue. Da bekomme ich eventuell 4000Euro von der Versicherung und habe alleine für den Motorumbau schon fast das doppelte ausgegeben. Oder die Auspuffanlage für 1500Euro, oder die Bremse vorne für 600Euro oder oder oder. Wenn man sich darüber Gedanken macht, sollte man die Karre lieber in der Halle oder Garage stehen lassen. Da kann sie maximal geklaut werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Notfalls muss man halt länger drauf sparen.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte Anfang der 2000er Trammont Felgen in 14" auf meinem Polo die waren damals nen Ticken teurer als Th-Line. So what?! TH-Line sind damals viele rum gefahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wohin willst du denn fahren wenn um dich herum überall Fahrzeuge sind und man steht weil ROT ist und sich dichter Verkehr gebildet hat!?!?!? Natürlich fahr ich wenn ich ganz vorne an der Ampel stehe auch über Rot, aber wenn man mitten im Verkehr steckt, steht, links und rechts nur Bordsteine sind, es ne Zweispurige is dann muss man am Bordstein hoch. Habe ich schon oft genug machen müssen.
> 
> Wenn dann zwei in der Situation nebeneinander stehen die so denken wie du, von wegen "Ne, ich fahre nicht auf den Bordstein hoch, sollens die andern machen" dann kann der Krankenwagen lange warten.


Dann fahre ich durch die Gasse bis Platz ist. Meistens fährt ja keiner in die Kreuzung rein. Ich sehe nicht ein für jedes Mal Krankenwagen durchlassen 800€ zu zahlen.
Wie gesagt selbst vor roten Ampeln habe ich bis jetzt noch nie einen Krankenwagen behindert. Und zudem führt mein Arbeitsweg fast direkt an einem großen Klinikum vorbei. Ich glaube ich hab schon mehr Krankenwagen durchgelassen als andere jemals sehen werden.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich durch die Gasse bis Platz ist. Meistens fährt ja keiner in die Kreuzung rein. Ich sehe nicht ein für jedes Mal Krankenwagen durchlassen 800€ zu zahlen.





Na hoffentlich macht das auch mal einer mit dir, wenn DU im Krankenwagen liegst und jede Sekunde länger über Tod oder Leben entscheidet...
Sorry, aber deine ach so teuren Felgen über den Werte eines Menschenlebens zu stellen ist einfach nur Schei*e.


----------



## DrDave (5. Dezember 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich macht das auch mal einer mit dir, wenn DU im Krankenwagen liegst und jede Sekunde länger über Tod oder Leben entscheidet...
> Sorry, aber deine ach so teuren Felgen über den Werte eines Menschenlebens zu stellen ist einfach nur Schei*e.



So lange er keinen behindert, ist das doch ok.
So wie schrieb, macht er das nicht.


----------



## JC88 (5. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VIsc329RQLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Aus aktuellem Anlass.

Ich bin selbst bei der Feuerwehr und habe solche Situationen oft genug miterlebt. Es ist mehr als erschreckend wie Stumpf manche in solchen Situationen einfach sind. Leider gibt es auch immer mehr die uns absichtlich behindern weil sie sich im recht fühlen. Aber das Geschrei ist wieder riesen groß wenn die Feuerwehr oder sonst ein Fahrzeug mit Sonderrechten "zu lange" braucht.
Auch schön, beschwerden wegen Lärmbelästigungen der Anwohner an Kreuzungen...


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

D-Dorf was will man da erwarten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Dezember 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich macht das auch mal einer mit dir, wenn DU im Krankenwagen liegst und jede Sekunde länger über Tod oder Leben entscheidet...
> Sorry, aber deine ach so teuren Felgen über den Werte eines Menschenlebens zu stellen ist einfach nur Schei*e.


Wie gut das du schon so oft bei mir mitgefahren bist und gesehen hast wie ich nen Krankenwagen behindere.  Riecht stark nach Troll. Felgen und Reifen schrotten bei Krankenwagen ist also deiner Meinung nach Pflicht, sobald ein Blaulicht zu sehen ist obwohl es anders problemlos geht? 

*DU* bist warscheinlich einer von denen, die den Krankenwagen behindern, weil sie in Panik erstmal mitten auf der Straße einfach anhalten, obwohl sie noch locker hätten weiter fahren können.


----------



## Riverna (5. Dezember 2014)

Also ich boller auch nicht über einen Bordstein nur damit der Krankenwagen vorbei fahren kann, da geb ich lieber Gas und fahr rüber. Damit behindere ich den Krankenwagen kein Stück, die Felgen bleiben ganz und der Krankenwagen ist eh langsamer als wenn ein normales Auto stark Beschleunigt. Dann schaltet man halt mal ein Gang runter und juckelt nicht langsam vor dem Krankenwagen/Feuerwehrwagen rum... kritisch wird es nur wenn der Krankenwagen in einen "Stau" fährt wie z.B. an einer roten Ampel. Aber auch da kann man dann aus dem Weg fahren ohne über den Bordstein zu rumpeln, dann fährt man halt vorsichtig über die rote Ampel rüber wenn die Möglichkeit besteht. Der Gegenverkehr hört und sieht den Krankenwagen immerhin auch... der taucht ja nicht einfach so irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte auf sondern kündigt sich schon an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Dezember 2014)

So seh ich das auch.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Riecht stark nach Troll. Felgen und Reifen schrotten bei Krankenwagen ist also deiner Meinung nach Pflicht, sobald ein Blaulicht zu sehen ist obwohl es anders problemlos geht?
> 
> *DU* bist warscheinlich einer von denen, die den Krankenwagen behindern, weil sie in Panik erstmal mitten auf der Straße einfach anhalten, obwohl sie noch locker hätten weiter fahren können.



Also erstens RIECHE ich nicht, ich hab heut morgen frisch geduscht 

Und zweitens ging es ja um die Situation wie von Beam39 beschrieben:



			
				Beam39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohin willst du denn fahren wenn um dich herum überall Fahrzeuge sind  und man steht weil ROT ist und sich dichter Verkehr gebildet hat!?!?!?  Natürlich fahr ich wenn ich ganz vorne an der Ampel stehe auch über Rot,  aber *wenn man mitten im Verkehr steckt, steht, links und rechts nur  Bordsteine sind, es ne Zweispurige is dann muss man am Bordstein hoch*.



Und in so einer Situation würdest du einfach an allen, die brav links und rechts ausweichen, nach vorne vorbeifahren und dann unter Umständen mitten auf der Kreuzung im Weg rumstehen:



			
				TheBadFrag schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahre ich durch die Gasse bis Platz ist.



Und genau DAS finde ich nicht ok. Wenn ich natürlich vorne in Erster Reihe an der Ampel stehe und es Rot ist, fahre ich auch lieber in der Kreuzung ein und dort auf die Seite....


----------



## ich558 (5. Dezember 2014)

Coole Video von JP mitm i8 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMDq6WXbpA4&list=UU1-VOKyTJrgLiBeiJqzeIUQ


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Dezember 2014)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst bei der Feuerwehr und habe solche Situationen oft genug miterlebt. Es ist mehr als erschreckend wie Stumpf manche in solchen Situationen einfach sind. Leider gibt es auch immer mehr die uns absichtlich behindern weil sie sich im recht fühlen. Aber das Geschrei ist wieder riesen groß wenn die Feuerwehr oder sonst ein Fahrzeug mit Sonderrechten "zu lange" braucht.


Schon mal daran gedacht dein dienstfahrzeug mit einem panzer-motor (notfalls geht auch eine turbine) zu modifizieren und noch einen massiven stahl-schild vorne ran zu bauen? 


> Auch schön, beschwerden wegen Lärmbelästigungen der Anwohner an Kreuzungen...


Da würde ich aber nix kennen, vor betreffendem haus dauerhupen und der beifahrer kann noch nett in entsprechende richtung grüßen. (wenn ihr mal wieder dran vorbei kommt) 
Ansonsten, ich bin noch nie wegen einem rettungswagen, notarzt oder sonstwas über einen bordstein gerumpelt. Notfalls bin ich mal kurz schneller wie das einsatzfahrzeug und fahre an einer passenden stelle rechts ran und lasse vorbei.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Dezember 2014)

Schreck lass nach ....
Gerade fast um haaresbreite ein Reh mit dem 5er plattgemäht. Zum Glück gibt's den Gefahrbremsassistenten


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht kennt sich ja einer ein bisschen mit Auto-Hifi bzw. Auto Lautsprechern aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/366283-frontspeaker-auto.html


----------



## Beam39 (5. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schreck lass nach ....
> Gerade fast um haaresbreite ein Reh mit dem 5er plattgemäht. Zum Glück gibt's den Gefahrbremsassistenten



In wiefern hat der dich gerettet?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> In wiefern hat der dich gerettet?



Dass ich quasi sofort die volle Bremsleistung zur Verfügung hatte (ging sofort in's ABS)



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt sich ja einer ein bisschen mit Auto-Hifi bzw. Auto Lautsprechern aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/366283-frontspeaker-auto.html



Bin selbst nur Laie auf dem Gebiet. 
Ich rüste im 1er auch gerade die Lautsprecher um. 
Der bekommt vorne Hoch und Mitteltöner von Harman&Kardon. Sind zum glück plug and play. Sonst hätte ich das auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Dezember 2014)

Am liebsten würde ich auch ein getrenntes System mit Hoch und MT´s bzw. TMT´s machen, aber der Look soll OEM bleiben, deshalb leider nicht möglich, ist halt Blöd, das die Hochtöner dann nciht zu den Ohren zeigen.


----------



## fatlace (5. Dezember 2014)

bei dem ed weiss ich es jetzt nicht, aber für andere honda modelle gab es originale verkleidungen für die spiegeldreiecke wo die hochtöner drin sitzen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Dezember 2014)

Am Spiegel geht nicht, da sind meine Hebel zum Spiegeleinstellen. Finde ich übrigens besser als diesen elektrischen schnullifax.


----------



## Dota2 (6. Dezember 2014)

Mal so nebenbei, interessiert sich hier wer für Bergrennen? Bin nämlich schon total auf nächste Saison gespannt wenn Reto Meisel endlich mit seinem neuen SLK an den start geht (ca 850 Kilo bei 650 PS) 

Hier mal ein Video von einem leider bereits verstorbenen deutschen Piloten in seiner Eigenkreation BMW 134 Judd V8 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4ujh-3bDnA

ps. Georg Plasa war quasi so etwas wie der Michael Schumacher des Bergrennsports! Leider ist der Sport nur nicht so Populär wie eben Formel 1


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dass ich quasi sofort die volle Bremsleistung zur Verfügung hatte (ging sofort in's ABS)


Sollte das nicht auch ohne Gefahrbremsassistenten gehen? Einfach fest auf die Bremse treten? So hab ich es zumindest in der Fahrschule gelernt, seitdem musste ich keine Gefahrenbremsung mehr machen. Was macht der Gefahrbremsassistent denn überhaupt?

Ach den meinst du bestimmt: Notbremsassistent - Wikipedia. Ok, der reagiert vermutlich schneller als ein Mensch.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke eher er meinte die automatische Verstärkung des Bremssignals auf 100% noch bevor man das Pedal ganz durch gedrückt hat wenn man mit Schwung rein tritt. Ohne sowas erreicht ein Normalfahrer quasi nie volle Bremsleistung und der Rest zumindest erst ein paar ms später.


----------



## keinnick (6. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Am Spiegel geht nicht, da sind meine Hebel zum Spiegeleinstellen. Finde ich übrigens besser als diesen elektrischen schnullifax.



Die Vorteile gegenüber elektrisch verstellbaren Spiegeln würden mich brennend interessieren. 



Magogan schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht auch ohne Gefahrbremsassistenten gehen? Einfach fest auf die Bremse treten? So hab ich es zumindest in der Fahrschule gelernt, seitdem musste ich keine Gefahrenbremsung mehr machen. Was macht der Gefahrbremsassistent denn überhaupt?



Ein Problem ist auch, dass die meisten Fahrer, obwohl sie meinen sie würden "fest auf die Bremse treten" immer noch viel zu lasch bremsen. Da kann so ein Assistent u. U. schon hilfreich sein und einem die vielleicht entscheidenden Meter Bremsweg sparen.


----------



## Exception (6. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Am Spiegel geht nicht, da sind meine Hebel zum Spiegeleinstellen. Finde ich übrigens besser als diesen elektrischen schnullifax.


Je nachdem wie wichtig dir der Sound ist, könnte man die Hochtöner in oder an die A-Säulenverkleidung bauen. Entweder in Kugeln oder Kapseln oder einspachteln direkt in die Verkleidung.  Ersteres ist optisch nicht jedermanns Sache, meine auch nicht.  Letztere Möglichkeit macht relativ viel Arbeit, man kann damit aber ein top Ergebnis erreichen, bei seriennaher Optik.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja wie gesagt so wichtig is mir das nicht. Wenn man richtig fahren will brauch man keine Musik, is ja nur was praktisches für längere Fahrten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke eher er meinte die automatische Verstärkung des Bremssignals auf 100% noch bevor man das Pedal ganz durch gedrückt hat wenn man mit Schwung rein tritt. Ohne sowas erreicht ein Normalfahrer quasi nie volle Bremsleistung und der Rest zumindest erst ein paar ms später.



Genau, das meine ich


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dass ich quasi sofort die volle Bremsleistung zur Verfügung hatte (ging sofort in's ABS)


Denkst du das die 30ms früheres Bremsen(5-6cm kürzerer Bremsweg aus 100km/h) dich wirklich gerettet haben?  Das ist nämlich der Unterschied den es ausmacht. Bei Leuten die das Bremspedal nicht ganz durchtreten sind es einige Meter aber ich vermmute mal ganz stark das du da nicht zugehörst.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich denke eher er meinte die automatische  Verstärkung des Bremssignals auf 100% noch bevor man das Pedal ganz  durch gedrückt hat wenn man mit Schwung rein tritt. Ohne sowas erreicht  ein Normalfahrer quasi nie volle Bremsleistung und der Rest zumindest  erst ein paar ms später.


Die einzige Bremse, die eine Bremsleistung von 100% erreichen konnte bevordas Pedal ganz durchgetreten wurde, war die Speicherladebremse SBC, die Daimler mal kurze Zeit lang eingebaut hat. Bei allen anderen Bremssytemen erfolgt Druckaufbau erst nach Anforderung. Und der Unterschied von einer korrekt aufgeführten Vollbremsung zum SBC System liegt halt nur im Zentimeterbereich.


----------



## Mosed (6. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Vorteile gegenüber elektrisch verstellbaren Spiegeln würden mich brennend interessieren.



Zumal es doch sehr aufwendig wird, wenn man die Bordsteinautomatik (rechter Aussenspiegel kippt beim Einlegen des Rückwärtsgangs runter, damit man den Bordstein etc besser sieht) manuell darstellen möchte. 
Wobei die Bordsteinautomatik ja nochmal Sonderausstattung ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Denkst du das die 30ms früheres Bremsen(5-6cm kürzerer Bremsweg aus 100km/h) dich wirklich gerettet haben?  Das ist nämlich der Unterschied den es ausmacht. Bei Leuten die das Bremspedal nicht ganz durchtreten sind es einige Meter aber ich vermmute mal ganz stark das du da nicht zugehörst.



Das stimmt schon. Da ich aber völlig unvorbereitet war, hätte ich vielleicht aber auch leicht verzögert reagiert. 
Ich bin Tempomat 110km/h gefahren und das Auto hing nach einem minimalen Pedalweg schon im ABS, quasi ab meiner Gescheindigkeit von 110km/h.
Es war zumindest ziemlich knapp mit dem Bambi


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Dezember 2014)

Hätteste mal draufgehalten, dann gäbs zu Weihnachten wenigstens nen anständigen Braten und der Steinschlag ist dank neuer Stoßstange auch wieder weg. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Vorteile gegenüber elektrisch verstellbaren Spiegeln würden mich brennend interessieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


+1
Manuelle Spiegel sind einfach nur ultra nervig und auch garantiert nicht automatisch beheizt. Ich wollte im Winter beheizte Spiegel auf garkeinen Fall missen. Nur der Innenspiegel reicht bei Schnee auf keinen Fall. Grade bei fahrten durch Neuschnee sieht man im Innenspiegel quasi nix außer Schnee, der hinter dem Auto hochgewirbelt wird.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Dezember 2014)

Standheizung ftw. will meine im 5er nicht missen.

Btw. grad nen geiles Erlebnis gehabt. Bin mit dem Z4 auf die AB um den bisschen durchzupusten. Bin dann auf der linken an nem S1 vorbei, der natürlich direkt auf die Linke hinter mich. Ich runter in 3. das Fahrzeug vor mir fährt zur Seite und gib ihm. Konnte ca. 1 1/2 Fahrzeuge gut machen obwohl er im Windschatten war, bin dann auf die Mittlere und weiter Vollgas. Er konnte den Abstand dann auf ca. nen halben Wagen verkürzen aber kam auch nicht mehr vorbei, und das obwohl der Z4 nicht ganz fit ist.

Danach bin ich mal hinter ihn. Hab aber bewusst genug Abstand gelassen und bin somit später aufs Gas, konnte den Verlust durchs zu spätes Beschleunigen aber gutmachen und den Abstand halten.

Schade, wäre der Z4 richtig fit gewesen wärs vermutlich eindeutiger gewesen, aber schon erstaunlich zu sehen das über 10 Jahre Entwicklungsunterschied nichts bringen obwohl identische Leistung bei beiden Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Dezember 2014)

Der S1 hat seinen Namen sowieso nicht verdient, es kann nur einen davon geben.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Schade, wäre der Z4 richtig fit gewesen wärs vermutlich eindeutiger gewesen, aber schon erstaunlich zu sehen das über 10 Jahre Entwicklungsunterschied nichts bringen obwohl identische Leistung bei beiden Fahrzeugen.



Was ist denn das für ne Aussage? Was soll sich denn entwickelt haben, wenn die Leistung dieselbe ist? 

Beim Beschleunigen in dem Geschwindigkeitsbereich kommts nur auf die Leistung, das Gewicht und den Luftwiderstand an. Leistung ist identisch wie du sagst, Gewicht weiß ich nicht - da dürfte der S1 aber vermutlich eher schwerer sein(?!) und beim Luftwiderstand dürfte zumindest A beim Z4 kleiner sein und dank der größeren Länge evtl. auch der cw Wert. Mit Entwicklung o.ä. hat das gar nix zu tun.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2014)

Hat das Drehmoment nicht auch einen Einfluss darauf?


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2014)

Nö, das (Motor)Drehmoment hat mit der Beschleunigung erst mal nix zu tun. Da zählt nur die Leistung!


----------



## aloha84 (6. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hätteste mal draufgehalten, dann gäbs zu Weihnachten wenigstens nen anständigen Braten und der Steinschlag ist dank neuer Stoßstange auch wieder weg.



Schonmal nen Wildunfall gehabt? Mit Stoßstange neu ist es da meistens nicht getan.
Ich hab mal nen Fuchs mitgenommen --> Schürze, Klimakondensator, Kühler, linker Radlauf sind dabei draufgegangen.
Wenn du ein Reh triffst und es dir in die Frontscheibe fliegt, kann es da auch mal schnell einen Personenschaden geben.


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Schonmal nen Wildunfall gehabt? Mit Stoßstange neu ist es da meistens nicht getan.
> Ich hab mal nen Fuchs mitgenommen --> Schürze, Klimakondensator, Kühler, linker Radlauf sind dabei draufgegangen.
> Wenn du ein Reh triffst und es dir in die Frontscheibe fliegt, kann es da auch mal schnell einen Personenschaden geben.




Bumm! Die Rombe is ein bissel schief... 


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvUFWrqfd-c


----------



## Beam39 (6. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ne Aussage? Was soll sich denn entwickelt haben, wenn die Leistung dieselbe ist?
> 
> Beim Beschleunigen in dem Geschwindigkeitsbereich kommts nur auf die Leistung, das Gewicht und den Luftwiderstand an. Leistung ist identisch wie du sagst, Gewicht weiß ich nicht - da dürfte der S1 aber vermutlich eher schwerer sein(?!) und beim Luftwiderstand dürfte zumindest A beim Z4 kleiner sein und dank der größeren Länge evtl. auch der cw Wert. Mit Entwicklung o.ä. hat das gar nix zu tun.



Es war ein Gedankengang, und weiter? Ein Fahrzeug von heute beschleunigt bei identischer Leistung schneller als nen Fahrzeug von früher.

Aber mal was anderes. Kann es sein das du grundsätzlich immer mit dem falschen Fuß aufstehst? Deine permanent herabwürdigende Art, wenn jemand mal was Falsches sagt, geht mir extrem gegen Strich. Is ja toll dass du (in deinen Augen) solch ein toller und unfehlbarer Kerl bist und das zu jeder Zeit versuchst klarzustellen und zu demonstrieren, aber solltest du dir mal dringendst grundlegende Umgangsformen aneignen, es sei denn du bist Autist, dann bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Schonmal nen Wildunfall gehabt? Mit Stoßstange neu ist es da meistens nicht getan.
> Ich hab mal nen Fuchs mitgenommen --> Schürze, Klimakondensator, Kühler, linker Radlauf sind dabei draufgegangen.
> Wenn du ein Reh triffst und es dir in die Frontscheibe fliegt, kann es da auch mal schnell einen Personenschaden geben.


Darf man fragen was du da gefahren bist?Das klingt irgendwie nach fiat und büchsenblech. 
 Ich habe mit bestimmt 40-50 km/h (kann nur schätzen da in dem moment andere probleme gehabt ) ein mittleres reh über den haufen gefahren (war sofort tot) und bei mir waren lediglich vom rechten scheinwerfer die halterungen gebrochen und die motorhaube vorne rechts etwas eingeknickt. Der rest inkl. kotflügel sind heile geblieben und ich bin sogar, nachdem ich den scheinwerfer provisorisch fixiert hab, noch eine woche bis zur reperatur so draußen herum gefahren.
Allerdings hat sich am heck meines passat (Bj 2001) auch schon ein fiat-transporter die nase verbeult wobei mein auto nichtmal einen kratzer hatte. (die in der werkstatt haben mich auch bloß doof angeschaut und wollten den unfall nicht glauben, als sie unter den plaste-stoßfänger geschaut haben)


----------



## aloha84 (6. Dezember 2014)

Opel Astra G, mit 140 auf der Autobahn....ungebremst


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Es war ein Gedankengang, und weiter? Ein Fahrzeug von heute beschleunigt bei identischer Leistung schneller als nen Fahrzeug von früher.



Ah, die Physik hat sich geändert? Wusst ich gar net..

Was du vlt. meinst ist, dass beim Standardsprint o.ä. eine Verbesserung über die Jahre zu sehen ist. Wobei das ganz schwer zu vergleichen ist, weil die Autos ja auch im allgemeinen immer schwerer werden. Bei Beschleunigungen aus dem Stand oder mit sehr niedrigen Startgeschwindigkeiten spielt die Traktion ne Rolle und die ist tatsächlich in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten immer besser geworden und mag im einen oder anderen Fall das ggf vorhandene Mehrgewicht ausgleichen.
Allerdings ist bei ner Startgeschwindigkeit wie sie auf der Autobahn zu erwarten ist die Traktion kein Thema mehr, da zählt nur noch die Leistung bzw. die oben genannten Punkte ne Rolle.

Unfehlbar bin im Übrigen ganz und gar nicht und kann, weiß und mach definitiv nicht alles richtig, allerdings bin ich allergisch gegen Diskussionen, bei denen mit technischem Halbwissen und zum Teil hanebüchen argumentiert wird. Ich will hier niemanden angreifen, sondern nur zur Richtigstellung des einen oder anderen Sachverhalts beitragen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Opel Astra G, mit 140 auf der Autobahn....ungebremst


Oha...Bei mir nur landstraße und ich stand auf der bremse.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Dezember 2014)

Beam hat meiner Meinung nach aber mehr Fachwissen, du musst nur notorisch anderen Leuten deinen Willen aufzwingen.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Beam hat meiner Meinung nach aber mehr Fachwissen, du musst nur notorisch anderen Leuten deinen Willen aufzwingen.



Es ist ganz sicher so, dass er in vielen Bereichen mehr Fachwissen als ich hat, keine Frage. Aber wenn es um Fahrphysik (also wirklich die Physik), Antriebsstränge insgesamt und Getriebe / Diffs im Speziellen und ähnliches geht, macht mir hier ganz sicher niemand was vor! Damit verdien ich seit über 15 Jahren mein Geld und das nicht schlecht.

Auch wenn du ne andere Meinung haben solltest - Physik ist nun mal keine Meinungsumfrage.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Beam hat meiner Meinung nach aber mehr Fachwissen, du musst nur notorisch anderen Leuten deinen Willen aufzwingen.



Kommt aufs Themengebiet an.
Zappa hat ja berufsbedingt viel mit dem Antriebsstrang (z.B.Getriebe) zu tun.

edit: er war schneller. Mit dem Handy brauche ich zu lange ^^


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Beam hat meiner Meinung nach aber mehr Fachwissen, du musst nur notorisch anderen Leuten deinen Willen aufzwingen.



Nicht falsch verstehen, aber prinzipiell ist es für eine Aussage völlig egal ob derjenige mehr oder weniger oder überhaupt Fachwissen besitzt, das macht eine Aussage letztendlich weder richtiger noch falscher als sie ist.

Und da muss man Zappaesk eigentlich zustimmen, bei gleicher Leistung (und nicht allzu verschiedenem Gewicht/Luftwiderstand) kann die Beschleunigung nicht soo unterschiedlich sein, die Gesetze der Physik gelten für alle hier. Eventuell kann auch noch die Übersetzung und auch das Schaltverhalten (wie hoch man drehen lässt/wann man schält) während der Beschleunigung was ausmachen. 
Aber ansonsten gibt die Leistung eben die möglich bereitstellbare Energie pro Zeit an (jetzt kommt die (Schul)physik ). Und da man, wenn man das Auto auf ne bestimmte Geschwindigkeit beschleunigen möchte, eben ne bestimmte Energie braucht, benötigt man umso mehr Energie pro Zeit (sprich Leistung) um die Geschwindigkeit in ner kürzeren Zeit zu erreichen (sprich: um schneller zu beschleunigen). Die Leistung ist also wohl oder übel der Hauptfaktor für die Beschleunigung. 

Im Endeffekt denke ich aber dass Beam diese Tatsache durchaus bewusst ist und er auch nicht sagen wollte, dass 1 PS heutzutage mehr Leistung ist als noch vor 10 Jahren, auch wenn man seine Aussage so lesen kann (ging auch mir so, auch bevor ich Zappaesks Beitrag gelesen hab). Er wollt vermutlich eher drauf raus dass die anderen Faktoren die die Beschleunigung beeinflussen (wie Gewicht, Aerodynamik, Schaltzeiten (bei Automatik),...) sich in der Zeit (zumindest zwischen den beiden Wägen) sich nicht soo verbessert haben (oder nicht? Klär mich/uns auf ).


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was du vlt. meinst ist, dass beim Standardsprint o.ä. eine Verbesserung über die Jahre zu sehen ist. Wobei das ganz schwer zu vergleichen ist, weil die Autos ja auch im allgemeinen immer schwerer werden. Bei Beschleunigungen aus dem Stand oder mit sehr niedrigen Startgeschwindigkeiten spielt die Traktion ne Rolle und die ist tatsächlich in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten immer besser geworden und mag im einen oder anderen Fall das ggf vorhandene Mehrgewicht ausgleichen.


Die neueren  (Automatik)Getriebe dürfte doch auch helfen schneller zu Beschleunigen, oder?
Würde mich mal interessieren ob man da in Zukunft mehr als 7. bzw 10 Gänge sehen wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die neueren  (Automatik)Getriebe dürfte doch auch helfen schneller zu Beschleunigen, oder?



Nicht wirklich. Was sich da rausholen lässt ist allenfalls akademisch. Ein Automat schaltet ja auch heute schon zugkraftunterbrechungsfrei. Damit spielen Schaltgeschwindigkeiten beim Beschleunigen (außerhalb der Herstellerprospekte) eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Bei sehr vielen Gängen könnte es sogar eher stören, dass permanent geschaltet wird. Eine engere Stufung hilft - ist aber kein Trend.

Der Trend zu mehr Gängen hat auch eher nichts mit den Fahrleistungen zu tun (bzw. nur in Sonderfällen bei Sportwagen), sondern damit, dass man die Getriebespreizung vergrößern kann. Das dient - wie praktisch alle aktuellen Entwicklungen in dem Bereich - in erster Linie der Senkung des Verbrauchs. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad ist das sinnvoll, es wird aber eher nicht zu noch mehr Gängen kommen (gefährliche Aussage, mal sehen ob das in 10 Jahren auch so gesehen wird - da haben sich schon andere vertan). Eine beliebige Spreizungsvergößerung, die noch mehr Gänge rechtfertigen würde macht aber wenig Sinn, weil es dann irgendwann zu Gängen kommen würde, die erst ab 120 oder drüber gefahren werden können. Das ist dann Unsinn, zumal es außerhalb von D dafür gar keinen Anwendungsfall gibt. Der Trend zu kleineren eher 3 und 4 Zylindrigen Motoren sorgt auch dafür, dass die Leerlaufdrehzahlen und damit indirekt die unterste nutzbare Drehzahl eher nicht sinken und damit ist der Einsatz immer längerer Gänge einfach begrenzt.

Im Motorenbau kommt noch ne weitere Entwicklung hinzu. Die Muscheldiagramme der modernen Motoren sind mitunter signifikant flacher als die von z.B. 20 Jahre alten Maschinen. Damit ist es auch nicht mehr so entscheidend den wirklich optimalen Punkt zu treffen - leicht daneben ist auch noch i.O. - das und die Tatsache, das aufgeladene Motoren einen wesentlich breiteren nutzbaren Drehzahlbereich haben sorgt dafür, dass die Gangsprünge größer ausfallen können. Damit lassen sich auch große Spreizungen noch mit verhältnismäßig wenig Gängen unterbringen.

Bei klassischen Automaten mit Planetensätzen wird es vermutlich irgendwann auch schwierig oder unmöglich noch mehr Gänge mit sinnvollen Abstufungen rauszuquetschen ohne das Ganze erheblich aufwändiger (und damit schwerer und teurer) zu machen. Gutes Beispiel das es nicht immer gelingt sinnvolle Abstufungen zu erhalten ist das NAG2 vom Daimler das - soweit ich mich aus dem Kopf erinnere - einen nur um 7% längeren 7. Gang ggü. dem 6. hat. Das ist Marketing, aber kein wirklicher Mehrgewinn!
Bei Vorgelegegetrieben (also Handschaltern und DKGs) ist ein mehr an Gängen ebenfalls nur mit größeren und längeren bzw. teureren Getrieben zu machen. 8Gang DKGs wird man sicher noch sehen, Handschalter dürften in absehbarer Zeit nicht über die 7 rauskommen und klassisch dürfte auch bei 9-10 Gängen gut sein. 

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass ein mehr an Gängen oder sonstigem mechanischen Aufwand die Schleppverluste der Getriebe ansteigen lassen und damit das Ziel Verbrauchseinsparung konterkarikieren.

Mal sehen ob das dann auch so kommt-...


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2014)

10 Gang DSG hat VW doch schon angekündigt.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja, aber ob das sinnvoll ist, das ist ne andere Frage. Es ist in erster Linie groß, schwer und teuer. Sprit sparen wird es nicht und schneller beschleunigen auch nicht.

Die haben auch schon 12 Zylinder Diesel, 16 Zylinder Sportwagen und was weiß ich gebaut - alles Marketing ohne sittlichen Mehrwert.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2014)

Von Sinn war auch nie die Rede. Ging mir nur um die Aussage 8Gang DKGs wäre das Limit. Das mag zwar das sinnvolle Limit sein, scheint aber nicht das Limit an Dingen die es in Zukunft geben wird zu sein.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2014)

Klingt logisch, was du da beschrieben hast. Dachte irgendwie das es da bei den Automatikgetriebe Unterschiede gibt.
Ich vermute das die 10 Gänge im NEFZ Vorteile haben könnte.



> Die haben auch schon 12 Zylinder Diesel, 16 Zylinder Sportwagen und was weiß ich gebaut - alles Marketing ohne sittlichen Mehrwert.


Auch einen W8 Passat, aber der war nicht ganz ausgereift.



> Es ist in erster Linie groß, schwer und teuer


Die Größe soll wohl so bleiben wie beim 7 Gang DSG und sind insgesamt sogar 12 Gänge, da noch Kriechgang und Overdrive dabei sind.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2014)

Da hat der nfs seinen neuen Gebrauchten keinen Tag und schon hatter ne Lambdasonde aufm Gewissen ... "Lambdasonde 2 Signal unplausibel"  
Kann das nen "Standschaden" sein? Den hatte Opi nen knappes Jahr inner Garage stehen weil er nicht mehr in der Lage war zu fahren... Wobei im Grunde auch egal - so viel kostet das Ding wohl net.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2014)

Wenn der so lange stand könnte sogar Sonde putzen reichen.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2014)

Muss morgen eh die Winterreifen draufpacken (habn mit Sommerreifen geholt), dann schau ich mir die mal an...


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Klingt logisch, was du da beschrieben hast. Dachte irgendwie das es da bei den Automatikgetriebe Unterschiede gibt.
> Ich vermute das die 10 Gänge im NEFZ Vorteile haben könnte..



Im NEFZ eher nicht. Wenn, dann im WLTP, aber da weiß noch niemand so genau wann der kommt und wie der aussieht. Ich bezweifel aber stark, das er überhaupt Vorteile bringt, da die Spreizung auch nicht größer sein wird (Mutmaßung!) als bei nem ordentlich gespreizten 7 oder vlt. 8 Gänger. Die Gründe hab ich oben genannt.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Auch einen W8 Passat, aber der war nicht ganz ausgereift.



Bei uns in der Gegend fährt tatsächlich noch so einer rum. Wirklich ne kranke Kiste, Verbrauchstechnisch schon bei der Neuerscheinung katastrophal und auch von den sonstigen Eigenschaften einem "richtigen" V8 schlicht unterlegen.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Größe soll wohl so bleiben wie beim 7 Gang DSG.



Ins Package muss er reinpassen, das stimmt. Vermutlich wird man da auch mit Tricks a la Gruppen-, Windungs- oder sonstwie -getriebe arbeiten müssen. Hat aber alles seine Tücken und geht vermutlich z.B. auf die Schaltgeschwindigkeit - mal sehen wie die es lösen...
Kriechgang ist auch so ein Thema. Ohne zu wissen wie die das angehen hat man da erhebliche Differenzdrehzahlen im Getriebe - das ist wirkungsgradtechnisch eher nicht so toll.
Overdrive hat übrigens praktisch jedes Getriebe, oft sogar 2. Das ist also nix besonderes.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem Overdrive doch so oft sind ist mir jetzt neu.
Einfach mal abwarten was am Ende rauskommen wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Dezember 2014)

Genau. Wir sind alle gespannt!


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Dezember 2014)

Lambdasonde hatte unser GolfIV bereits zwei mal Probleme mit. Verbrauch stieg an, fuhr wie eine Krücke (also man tritt drauf und der quält sich so gerade nen Hügel hoch) und war zudem unberechenbar wie er Gas annahm (mal ging es, mal gar nicht oder auf einmal wieder berappelt). 
Die Kosten für den Tausch/Reparaturen waren so bei ~400€ meine ich.

Overdrive muss ich mal googeln, meine der Swift hatte das


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hat das Drehmoment nicht auch einen Einfluss darauf?



Das Raddrehmonent ja, das Motordrehmonent nicht direkt.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Da hat der nfs seinen neuen Gebrauchten keinen Tag und schon hatter ne Lambdasonde aufm Gewissen ... "Lambdasonde 2 Signal unplausibel"
> Kann das nen "Standschaden" sein? Den hatte Opi nen knappes Jahr inner  Garage stehen weil er nicht mehr in der Lage war zu fahren... Wobei im  Grunde auch egal - so viel kostet das Ding wohl net.


Fehlerspeicher vor Verkauf gelöscht. Die Nachkatsonde kommt erst nach einem Fahrzyklus wieder in den Fehlerspeicher.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel das es nicht immer  gelingt sinnvolle Abstufungen zu erhalten ist das NAG2 vom Daimler das -  soweit ich mich aus dem Kopf erinnere - einen nur um 7% längeren 7.  Gang ggü. dem 6. hat. Das ist Marketing, aber kein wirklicher  Mehrgewinn!


Hey, man kann immerhin die gleiche Geschwindigkeit mit fast gleicher Drehzahl in 2 unterschiedlichen Gängen fahren.  Wenn das nicht mal grandios ist! ...und jedes mal die verdammte Schmiererei beim Öl auffüllen...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der so lange stand könnte sogar Sonde putzen reichen.


Da freut sich die Sonde sicherlich das sie schön sauber ist, funktionieren wird sie aber deswegen sicher nicht. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Auch einen W8 Passat, aber der war nicht ganz ausgereift.


*klugscheißmodus an*Das ist ein VVR8 Passat. Einen W Motor hat VW nicht im Programm. *klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## Beam39 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt denke ich aber dass Beam diese Tatsache durchaus bewusst ist und er auch nicht sagen wollte, dass 1 PS heutzutage mehr Leistung ist als noch vor 10 Jahren, auch wenn man seine Aussage so lesen kann (ging auch mir so, auch bevor ich Zappaesks Beitrag gelesen hab). Er wollt vermutlich eher drauf raus dass die anderen Faktoren die die Beschleunigung beeinflussen (wie Gewicht, Aerodynamik, Schaltzeiten (bei Automatik),...) sich in der Zeit (zumindest zwischen den beiden Wägen) sich nicht soo verbessert haben (oder nicht? Klär mich/uns auf ).



Das trifft den Nagel ziemlich exakt  auf den Kopf. Das 1ps von heute 1kg genauso beschleunigt wie vor 10 Jahren habe ich nie in Frage gestellt. Solche fundamentalen Dinge sind auch einem interessierten Laien wie mir klar. 

Ich würde Zappaesk seine Kompetenz bzw. sein Wissen was dieses Thema angeht auch niemals anzweifeln, in Frage stellen oder gar mit meiner vergleichen wollen. Ich ziehe den Hut vor Leuten die sowas auf dem Kasten haben und bewundere das zugleich - daraus muss ich kein Geheimnis machen.

Es ist ja nicht so dass die Dinge die er schreibt nicht Hand und Fuß hätten oder Bullshit sind - im Gegenteil. Für welche wie mich ist da oft was bei wo ich mir denke "Cool, hätte ich mir niemals denken können" und auch Sachen die einem einen tieferen Einblick in gewisse Dinge gewähren die man sonst nicht bekommen würde, oder warum etwas funktioniert und warum nicht..

Ich könnte niemals ne Diskussion mit ihm über irgendwelche Themen wie Antriebsstrang oder sonst was am Fahrzeug starten, weil mir da absolut die Grundlage zum Führen einer inhaltlichen Diskussion fehlen würde. Ich bin weder gelernter KFZ-ler noch habe ich sonst etwas in Richtung Physik etc. gemacht, alles was ich weiß bzw. versuche zu wissen bringe ich mir selbst bei. Sei es das Schrauben selbst oder die Theorie. Das mein physikalisches Verständnis somit nicht ansatzweise so ausgeprägt ist wie seins steht völlig außer Frage.

Der springende Punkt aber ist, dass er ziemlich schnell herabwertend wird bzw. voraussetzt dass das was er weiß Fundamentalwissen sein sollte - und darauf baut er dann seine Posts auf. Wie schwer Emotionen per Schriftverkehr auch zu deuten sind - die Arroganz respektive Überheblichkeit ist zu jeder Zeit herauslesbar, und das eckt bei mir extrem an.

Ich würde niemals Thesen aufstellen die nicht stimmen und dann drauf beharren dass das was ich sage richtig ist (weil siehe oben). Besonders beim Thema Auto nicht. Alles was ich falsch machen kann ist falsche Vermutungen oder Gedankengänge zu haben - das ist alles was ich mache und zu keiner Zeit etwas Schlimmes. Ich behaupte niemals, ich vermute. Und sollte diese Vermutung falsch sein, dann kann er doch sein Wissen nutzen und mich, in einer höflichen und vertrauten Forum-Umgangsform, darüber aufklären. 

Dann könnte er glücklich sein die Gesetze der Physik verteidigt zu haben und ich könnte glücklich sein weil ich wieder was dazulernen konnte.

Ich würds ja verstehen wenn jemand irgendwann einfach keinen Bock  mehr hat und dem Diskussionspartner deutig machen will dass er keine Ahnung hat wovon er  spricht, weil der seitenlang versucht ne These zu  verteidigen die völliger Bullshit ist. Aber sowas habe ich nicht im  Geringsten getan.

Die letzten Posts gings doch auch.

Von daher - 2ps von damals sind 1ps von heute


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da freut sich die Sonde sicherlich das sie schön sauber ist, funktionieren wird sie aber deswegen sicher nicht.


Komisch dass meinem Wagen das mehrfach gereicht hat um wieder ein paar Monate nicht zu meckern(bevor es dann endgültig den "Komplettpatch" mit zwei Sonden+neuem Kabelabschnitt gab).


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von Sinn war auch nie die Rede. Ging mir nur um die Aussage 8Gang DKGs wäre das Limit. Das mag zwar das sinnvolle Limit sein, scheint aber nicht das Limit an Dingen die es in Zukunft geben wird zu sein.



So gesehen hast du recht, aber solche Exoten wird es immer mal geben. Sei es ein Auto mit Holzrahmen (sowas gibts neu zu kaufen), ein W8 Motor, ein Wankel Motor oder auch ein 12 Zylinder Diesel oder gar ein 16 Zylinder Benziner. Das gibts alles, aber dadurch wurden weder Trends gesetzt, noch sind das zwingend besonders gelungene oder gar sinnvolle Dinge. Das sind für mich eher die Ausnahmen, die die Regel bestätigen.

Im Ernst, es ist enorm schwer zukünftige Trends abzuschätzen, neben der technischen Notwendigkeit spielen Marketing und psychologische Dinge ne Rolle. Wenn VW das 10 Gang DKG rausbringt und den Leuten weiß macht, das dies das allein seelig machende Getriebe ist, dann werden auf einmal auch andere OEMs sowas wollen. Die DKG Technologie ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Das ist ne 50 Jahre alte Technik, die durch den Marketingerfolg von VW auf einmal in aller Munde war und viele OEMs sind dann auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen, nachdem Jahre zuvor DKGs von einigen OEMs als interessante, aber nicht in Frage kommende Technologie abgelehnt wurde - trotz gut laufender Prototypen z.B. aus unserem Hause. Da muss man abwarten wie es da weiter geht - mehrere OEMs (auch aus dem VW Konzern) sind z.B. dabei bzgl. DKG zurück zu rudern und nehmen wieder vermehrt Wandlerautomaten in ihre Kärren rein...


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sei es ein Auto mit Holzrahmen


Ey, nichts gegen Morgan  .
Wobei ich glaube dass gerade beim Thema Holz und Auto dank des ganzen (pseudo) Ökotrends noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ist. Auch wenn wahrscheinlich nicht gerade als  Grundrahmen.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe nix gegen Morgan, aber als Trendsetter würde ich die nicht direkt bezeichnen wollen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Komisch dass meinem Wagen das mehrfach gereicht hat um wieder ein paar Monate nicht zu meckern(bevor es dann endgültig den "Komplettpatch" mit zwei Sonden+neuem Kabelabschnitt gab).


War das nen Diesel und die Sonde war verrust?
Ansonsten hat das Saubermachen überhaubt nichts gebraucht, weil man das eigentliche Messelement der Lambdasonde gar nicht sehen oder erreichen kann. Dafür müsste man die Sonde versägen. Was du beschreibst klingt extrem stark nach einem Kontaktfehler in der Steckverbindung der Lambdasonde. Das Auseinanderziehen der Steckverbindung hat dafür gesorgt das die Verbindung erstmal wieder gut war.

Und beide Sonden+Kabelsatz zu erneuern klingt auch verdächtig nach Fehler nicht gefunden und dann einfach alles neu gemacht. Ansonsten würde es absolut keinen Sinn ergeben beide Sonden zu machen, wenn nur eine kaputt ist. Das ist das Problem bei Kontaktfehlern, dass man sie nur extremst schwer finden kann.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *klugscheißmodus an*Das ist ein VVR8 Passat. Einen W Motor hat VW nicht im Programm. *klugscheißmodus aus*


Das war halt der Name vom Teil: Passat W8 ( B5). Haben es also selbst behauptet das ein W Motor ist.



> Die DKG Technologie ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Das ist ne 50 Jahre alte Technik, die durch den Marketingerfolg von VW auf einmal in aller Munde war und viele OEMs sind dann auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen, nachdem Jahre zuvor DKGs von einigen OEMs als interessante, aber nicht in Frage kommende Technologie abgelehnt wurde - trotz gut laufender Prototypen z.B. aus unserem Hause.


Wieso wurde sie abgelehnt?


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso wurde sie abgelehnt?



Das war vor meiner Zeit, da kann ich nichts genaues dazu sagen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2014)

Dann mal anders rum gefragt: Wieso gehen sie zum Wandler zurück?


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2014)

Dafür gibts diverse Gründe, die zum Teil nachvollziehbar sind, zum Teil nicht. Aber aufschlüsseln werde ich die hier nicht. Zum Glück gibts auch Kunden die erst jetzt auf den Zug aufspringen, unterm Strich werden die Stückzahlen bei den DKGs in den nächsten Jahren daher eher steigen als sinken.

Unterm Strich ist es dem Fahrer abseits der Prospektwelt aber herzlich egal, 99% merken eh keinen Unterschied!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Dezember 2014)

Das stimmt. Gerade die neuen Wandler-Automaten schalten ja schon sehr flott (z.B. das 8HP).
Und auch den älteren (z.B. 6HP19)  kann man ja z.B. bei BMW mit der Alpina Software in Sachen Schaltgeschwindigkeit auf die Sprünge helfen.
BMW 335i e92 w/ Alpina B3 TCU Flash - Throttle and Shifts - YouTube


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Dezember 2014)

Schaltgeschwindigkeit usw. sind in hohem Maße von der Software abhängig und nicht vom Getriebekonzept. D.h. der Fahrer "spürt" das Getriebe nicht, sondern in erster Linie das was in die Software spüren lässt. Die Mechanik dient in erster Linie der Drehmomentübertragung und hat klein, leicht, billig und mit wenig Schleppmoment zu funktionieren, alles andere sind Bits und Bytes.


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2014)

Krass, laut Wikipedia hat der BMW E21 320i damals (August 1975) 17.400 DM gekostet. Wieso kosten die Modelle heutzutage denn das 3-fache? Selbst wenn man die Inflation bedenkt, ist das ca. das 1,75-fache des damaligen Preises... Woran liegt das?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Dezember 2014)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint ? SAMMLERWERT. 

Irgendwelche Oltimer haben damals auch nur 2000 Mark oder so neu gekostet und kosten heute über 100k


----------



## Beam39 (7. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Gerade die neuen Wandler-Automaten schalten ja schon sehr flott (z.B. das 8HP).
> Und auch den älteren (z.B. 6HP19)  kann man ja z.B. bei BMW mit der Alpina Software in Sachen Schaltgeschwindigkeit auf die Sprünge helfen.
> BMW 335i e92 w/ Alpina B3 TCU Flash - Throttle and Shifts - YouTube



Der hört sich abartig geil an 



> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint ? SAMMLERWERT.



Er meint mit Sicherheit weshalb ein 3er von heute deutlich teurer ist als damals. 

Größter Faktor wird mit Sicherheit die Komplexität der Fahrzeugherstellung verglichen mit damals sein. Die Fahrzeuge von heute sind einfach so vollgestopft mit Technik und Zeug dass auch dementsprechende Produktions- und Entwicklungskosten fordert.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2014)

Wobei der Sinn davon teilweise sicher fraglich ist.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> War das nen Diesel und die Sonde war verrust?
> Ansonsten hat das Saubermachen überhaubt nichts gebraucht, weil man das eigentliche Messelement der Lambdasonde gar nicht sehen oder erreichen kann. Dafür müsste man die Sonde versägen. Was du beschreibst klingt extrem stark nach einem Kontaktfehler in der Steckverbindung der Lambdasonde. Das Auseinanderziehen der Steckverbindung hat dafür gesorgt das die Verbindung erstmal wieder gut war.
> 
> Und beide Sonden+Kabelsatz zu erneuern klingt auch verdächtig nach Fehler nicht gefunden und dann einfach alles neu gemacht. Ansonsten würde es absolut keinen Sinn ergeben beide Sonden zu machen, wenn nur eine kaputt ist. Das ist das Problem bei Kontaktfehlern, dass man sie nur extremst schwer finden kann.


Ist neun Benziner. Dass es im Endeffekt nur das umstecken war kann durchaus sein. War halt was was der Vorbesitzer mit Rechnung hat machen lassen. Ich hab dann beim nächsten Auftreten ganz reparieren lassen.
Ganzer Kabelsatz etc. weil bei meinem Baujahr da wohl generell ein Schwachpunkt bestand der bei aktuellem Ersatz behoben ist.

Zur Preisdiskussion:
Inflation . Gegen das Durchschnittseinkommen gerechnet wird es seit 50 Jahren immer billiger ein Auto zu kaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der hört sich abartig geil an



Das stimmt. So einer soll ja meinen 1er ablösen, allerdings dann mit DKG.
ich mag diese schnellen harten Schaltvorgänge 
BMW 335i DKG Performance acceleration Sound Harz 2011 - YouTube
BMW E92 335i DKG 360 PS N54 - YouTube

ist aber relativ schwer nen guten E92 335i mit dem N54 und DKG zu finden.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Dezember 2014)

N54 lässt dezente Leistungssteigerungen vermuten :>


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Dezember 2014)

Der von meinem Kumpel war mittlerweile auch bei Tuningwerk. Geht auf jedenfall besser. Hat sich gelohnt. Wie viel mehr Ps er nun hat weiß aber keiner so genau. sollte aber zwischen 380 und 410 sein. War halt noch nicht aufm Dyno.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zur Preisdiskussion:
> Inflation . Gegen das Durchschnittseinkommen gerechnet wird es seit 50 Jahren immer billiger ein Auto zu kaufen.


Wenn die Statistik nicht lügt, dann hat es in den letzten 10 Jahren kaum eine Lohnsteigerung gegeben.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2014)

Kurzrecherche sagt dass da auch die 3er nicht wirklich teurer wurden:
BMW 3er E90 - autobild.de
BMW 3er F30 - autobild.de
Dagegen gab es durchaus Lohnerhöhungen, nur halt ca. genau so viel Geldentwertung. In Summe ist ein 3er also weiter billiger geworden da er genau so viele Euros kostet wie vorher aber der Euro an sich weiter an Wert verloren hat. ->Inflation halt


----------



## Beam39 (7. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der von meinem Kumpel war mittlerweile auch bei Tuningwerk. Geht auf jedenfall besser. Hat sich gelohnt. Wie viel mehr Ps er nun hat weiß aber keiner so genau. sollte aber zwischen 380 und 410 sein. War halt noch nicht aufm Dyno.



"Geht auf jedenfakk besser"? Wir sprechen da von gut 100ps +, das müsste sich anfühlen wie nen neuer Motor. Der Kerl der hier mit 420ps rumfährt is mit nem m6 mitgekommen, nur mal so als Vergleich. Dem seiner leidet aber mittlerweile wohl auch an Leistungsverlust.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2014)

Leistungssteigerung ohne nen Prüfstand gesehen zu haben? Klingt auf alle Fälle glaubwürdig  !


----------



## watercooled (7. Dezember 2014)

Für den N54 gibts genug fertiges. Möglicherweise wurde auch auf der Straße abgestimmt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Dezember 2014)

Viele Tuner mappen nur Straße.  Gibt auch Leute die interessiert nicht die PS zahl sondern das gefühl auf der straße zählt. Man spürt doch die mehrleistung. Es gibt auch genug bekannte mapper die werden eingeflogen und stimmen vor ort halt ein paar autos auf der straße ab. Ohne prüfstand zu mappen ist gang und gebe. Dem besitzer sind die ps auch egal, fühlt sich auf jedenfall sehr anders an viel direkter halt schneller als vorher etc. Habe ja nur kurz dringesessen.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Dezember 2014)

Natuerlich fuehlt es sich anders an, wenn man viel Geld fuer Etwas bezahlt hat.

Frag mal die Leute die sich extrem teure "HiFi" Kabel kaufen


----------



## watercooled (8. Dezember 2014)

Ein Kabel klingt nur wenns auf den Boden fällt.


----------



## fatlace (8. Dezember 2014)

bei nem n54 schliesst du einen cobb accessport an, und dann hast du echte 100ps mehr.
Das hat nichts mit viel geld ausgeben und sich dann was einbilden zu tun, das ist fakt, und kann jeder bestätigen der sich etwas mit dem motor beschäftigt


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Viele Tuner mappen nur Straße.



Ja Pfuscher machen sowas... bei einem richtigen Mapping gibt es einen Eingangs Dynolauf und einen nach dem Abstimmen. Alles andere ist Mist.
Reine Straßenabstimmungen sind eh völlig für die Füsse... 

1. Eingangs Leistungsprüfstand
2. Abstimmung auf dem Prüfstand
3. Nachmappen auf der Straße
4. Final Mapping auf dem Prüfstand 
5. Final Leistungsprüfung 

So sieht eine gute Abstimmung aus und nicht anders.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> bei nem n54 schliesst du einen cobb accessport an, und dann hast du echte 100ps mehr.
> Das hat nichts mit viel geld ausgeben und sich dann was einbilden zu tun, das ist fakt, und kann jeder bestätigen der sich etwas mit dem motor beschäftigt



Zum COBB AP (oder JB4) dann noch nen LLK sowie Downpipes und man kann bis standfeste ~410PS und ~520Nm mit Serienturbos gehen.

Zu Tuningwerk: Normalerweise machen die auch vor und nach dem Tuning Prüfstandsmessungen. Ich hab bislang nur Gutes über die Jungs gehört.


----------



## keinnick (8. Dezember 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zur Preisdiskussion:
> Inflation . Gegen das Durchschnittseinkommen gerechnet wird es seit 50 Jahren immer billiger ein Auto zu kaufen.



Kommt drauf an wen Du fragst und wie man an die Berechnung herangeht (Berücksichtigung von Ausstattungen die es damals nicht gab, die heute aber serienmäßig sind usw.). Es gibt da durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen bzw. Studien: 

Autopreise und Inflation: Warum der Golf 7 nur 10 368 Euro kosten dürfte - Autopreise und Inflation - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

PS-Industrie: Die ganze Wahrheit über die steigenden Autopreise - DIE WELT


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja prüfstand war wohl den tag nich verfügbar. Aber für so ein standard setup brauch man eig. Kein prüfstand.


----------



## keinnick (8. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja prüfstand war wohl den tag nich verfügbar. Aber für so ein standard setup brauch man eig. Kein prüfstand.



Interessiert Euch das Ergebnis nicht? Ist doch ein Unterschied ob da nun +20 oder +100 PS rausgekommen sind. Wie kriegt er das denn eigentlich überhaupt eingetragen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

360 sind eingetragen. Dp's blieben ja original. Eintragung wurde gleich beim Tuner gemacht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2014)

Mit originalen DPs sind 360-380PS auch das Maximum.


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja prüfstand war wohl den tag nich verfügbar. Aber für so ein standard setup brauch man eig. Kein prüfstand.



Bei jedem vernünftiten Mapping braucht man einen Prüfstand, genau so wie für jede legale Eintragung. Wie soll man eine Leistungsteigerung eintragen wenn man nicht weiß wieviel es am Ende sind? Klingt alles sehr unseriös...


----------



## keinnick (8. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei jedem vernünftiten Mapping braucht man einen Prüfstand, genau so wie für jede legale Eintragung. Wie soll man eine Leistungsteigerung eintragen wenn man nicht weiß wieviel es am Ende sind? Klingt alles sehr unseriös...



Eben, genau das meinte ich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja muss ich schon sagen sehr unseriös. Gibt zwar nur gutes über ihn zu lesen und die ergebnisse sprechen dafür, aber wird schon nen richtiger fuscher sein wa.


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man eine Leistungsteigerung aufgrund von Schätzungen eintragen will... ja dann wird das wohl nicht seriös sein. Aber gibt zum Glück genug Leute die für so einen Blödsinn ihr hart verdientes Geld auf den Tisch legen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2014)

Also ich würde wenn bei sowas alles dokumentiert haben wollen. Ist aber auch eine kleine Macke von mir, dass ich vieles schwarz auf weiß haben will... 

Meine Werkstatt hat die Lambdasonde jetzt bestellt (beim dritten Zulieferer war Erfolg zu verzeichnen - hatten alle nur die erste Sonde im Angebot), dann sollte die Lampe auch wieder aus sein . Heckklappenschloss ist auch wieder trockengelegt, nachdem heute Nacht die Alarmanlage an ging... Schlauch vom Heckscheibenwischer hatte nen Riss und tropfte genau ins Schloss mit dem Mikroschalter rein .


----------



## keinnick (8. Dezember 2014)

Welcher Wagen ist es denn nun eigentlich geworden?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2014)

Wieder nen Golf 4 (1,6l FSI). Kupplung, Bremse, Stoßdämpfer, Sommer-/Winterreifen neu, unverbastelt, Highline mit R32-Interieur (Alu), Scheckheftgepflegt von Omi und Opi und der Preis war gut... Lambdasonde zahlt der VK noch... In 2,5-3 Jahren gibts dann was richtiges (lege jetzt immer mal was zurück).


----------



## watercooled (8. Dezember 2014)

Zeig mal her  Wir viel gerannt und was hast gezahlt?


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2014)

Bilder kommen noch . Werd ihn nochmal richtig schick machen, stand teils inner Garage, teils davor weil der VK da seinen Oldtimer reingestellt hatte ne Zeit lang. Dementsprechend sieht er aus . Hat 140k gelaufen und im Endeffekt warens 2800. 2600 hab ich vonner Versicherung für den 1,4er noch bekommen gehabt .


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei jedem vernünftiten Mapping braucht man einen Prüfstand, genau so wie für jede legale Eintragung. Wie soll man eine Leistungsteigerung eintragen wenn man nicht weiß wieviel es am Ende sind? Klingt alles sehr unseriös...


+1
Leistung kann man nunmal nicht anhand des "BOOOOOOOOOOOAAA geht der jetzt ab" des Beifahrers messen. Ich würde auch kein Tuning ohne Prüfstand machen lassen. Man hat ja nicht mal einen Beweis das man auch wirklich seine Leistung bekommen hat.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Highline mit *R32-Interieur* (Alu), Scheckheftgepflegt von *Omi und Opi* und der Preis war gut...


...wenn der mal nicht immer ordendlich von Opi über die Nordschleife gerockt wurde...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2014)

Laut Austattungsdatenträger hat der das Alukrams von Anfang an drin gehabt .


----------



## keinnick (8. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bilder kommen noch . Werd ihn nochmal richtig schick machen, stand teils inner Garage, teils davor weil der VK da seinen Oldtimer reingestellt hatte ne Zeit lang. Dementsprechend sieht er aus . Hat 140k gelaufen und im Endeffekt warens 2800. 2600 hab ich vonner Versicherung für den 1,4er noch bekommen gehabt .



Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Leistungsteigerung aufgrund von Schätzungen eintragen will... ja dann wird das wohl nicht seriös sein. Aber gibt zum Glück genug Leute die für so einen Blödsinn ihr hart verdientes Geld auf den Tisch legen.


Bei gängigen Wagen sind Standardsetups gang und gäbe. Aber natürlich hat das in dem Sinne nichts mit Abstimmung zu tun sondern ist ein schlichtes Aufspielen einer alten Mapp.


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2014)

Richtig das ist schon ein Unterschied, dass man einfach irgendwelche Standardmaps aufspielt ist bekannt. Aber das ist zumindestens für mich kein Abstimmen sondern geht eher in die Richtung Chip Tuning. Von dem habe ich aber noch nie viel gehalten, da jeder Motor minimal anders ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

Logisch hat der bei nem Standard Setup erstmal die Standard Map für die Mods raufgezogen. Dafür hat er dann auch ein Abgasgutachten, und ein Dynosheet, was er für die Eintragung benötigt. Dann halt noch Anpassung an den Motor auf der Straße. Auf der Straße kann man gewisse Last Bereiche, besser abfahren als auf dem Dyno, der is im Prinzip nur für den Volllastbereich, wo man oft keine Möglichkeit hat den auf der Straße auszufahren und auch nicht nutzt. Für ein Setup das nicht auf dem Track genutzt wird sondern im Alltag reicht das eigentlich auch aus. Für die Feinabstimmung im Volllastbereich hätte man allerdings dann ein Dyno benötigt, aber ich denke mal das ist mit der Standard Map schon ganz gut, wie der Rest der Abstimmung, soviel Unterscheiden sich dann die Motoren auch nicht mit den selben Komponenten. Ab Werk haben ja schließlich auch alle Autos die selbe Map, die auch nicht wirklich optimal ist. 
Positiv ist allerdings das der Spritverbrauch von rund 9 Liter auf unter 9 Liter gesunken ist


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Dezember 2014)

Dann hat er bestimmt ne Leistungssteigerung bekommen


----------



## dsdenni (8. Dezember 2014)

Macht das Sinn?
Leistungsteigerung + weniger Verbrauch?


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja das geht schon, weil das Kernfeld für unsere Länder angepasst wird. 
Viel lustiger finde ich das ExciteLetsPlay zwei Seiten vorher behauptet der Leistungsprüfstand war nicht verfügbar und nun hat er doch ein Leistungsdiagramm... kurios. Genau so fragwürdig wie seine 131PS in seinem Honda, da gibt es bestimmt auch kein Leistungsdiagramm. Aber hey... ich hab bestimmt auch mindestens 200PS in meinem Alltags-Hobel.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2014)

Es ist so das Motoren bei Teillast am besten Arbeiten, deswegen hilft es wenn man mehr Leistung hat.


> Leistungsteigerung + weniger Verbrauch?


Gilt aber nur dann wenn man danach nicht schneller fährt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ja das geht schon, weil das Kernfeld für unsere Länder angepasst wird.
> Viel lustiger finde ich das ExciteLetsPlay zwei Seiten vorher behauptet der Leistungsprüfstand war nicht verfügbar und nun hat er doch ein Leistungsdiagramm... kurios. Genau so fragwürdig wie seine 131PS in seinem Honda, da gibt es bestimmt auch kein Leistungsdiagramm. Aber hey... ich hab bestimmt auch mindestens 200PS in meinem Alltags-Hobel.



Ich meine einfach ein Dynosheet für alle wo er es eintragen lässt. Es ist ja egal ob nun 350 oder 380 eingetragen ist, ab Werk stimmt ja die Leistung auh nicht so genau.

Ausserdem ist der ED3 nicht mein Daily.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/98830974@N06/13912003781/in/set-72157634609604893
(Der Artikel in der Fahrkult)


----------



## fatlace (8. Dezember 2014)

ein 35i mit unter 9l halte ich auch für fragwürdig, ich hab genug im freundeskreis, und da fahren den alle um die 10l-11l, 
und das sind die mit dkg, automat und schaltung brauchen nochmal 1l mehr.
unter 9l villt mit 80 hinterm lkw aber sonnst niemals.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ein 35i mit unter 9l halte ich auch für fragwürdig, ich hab genug im freundeskreis, und da fahren den alle um die 10l-11l,
> und das sind die mit dkg, automat und schaltung brauchen nochmal 1l mehr.
> unter 9l villt mit 80 hinterm lkw aber sonnst niemals.



Jup, über 10l sollte man schon einplanen 
Alles darunter macht auch keinen Spaß 

Edit: Gerade gesehen, den würde ich auch gerne mal fahren wollen: Abarth 695 Biposto im Fahrbericht: Straßenrenner schlägt voll ein - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

Naja Tempomat auf der Autobahn halt. Ist nunmal ein Sparsamer Fahrer  Wenn er bei BMW zum Service steht wundern die sich auch immer über den Verbrauch Aber das es unmöglich ist würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber das es unmöglich ist würde ich jetzt nicht sagen.



Möglich ist vieles, aber dafür braucht man dann keinen 335i. Dann kann man auch nen 320i fahren.


----------



## Grim3001 (8. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Möglich ist vieles, aber dafür braucht man dann keinen 335i. Dann kann man auch nen 320i fahren.



Von der Leistung her ein brauchbares Auto. Ich und meine bessere Hälfte haben mittlerweile von E30 - E46 alles an 320er durch und muss sagen, das der ein bisschen Träge auf der Autobahnauffahrt ist. Aber sonst ein solides Fahrzeug. Leider machen die 46er ab 200000 km schlapp, da hatte meine E30 locker 80 mehr auf dem Tacho und lief noch wie ein Uhrwerk. Beim E46 werden Reparaturen an der Laufleistung zahlreich und teuer. Wir probieren es jetzt mal mit einem C 180 oder C200. Irgendwie hält der   Stern  länger.


----------



## Preisi (8. Dezember 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Von der Leistung her ein brauchbares Auto. Ich und meine bessere Hälfte haben mittlerweile von E30 - E46 alles an 320er durch und muss sagen, das der ein bisschen Träge auf der Autobahnauffahrt ist. Aber sonst ein solides Fahrzeug. Leider machen die 46er ab 200000 km schlapp, da hatte meine E30 locker 80 mehr auf dem Tacho und lief noch wie ein Uhrwerk. Beim E46 werden Reparaturen an der Laufleistung zahlreich und teuer. Wir probieren es jetzt mal mit einem C 180 oder C200. Irgendwie hält der   Stern  länger.


Das mit dem träge kann ich irgendwie nicht bestätigen... Hab nen E46 320d 2001er Baujahr und der beschleunigt ganz gut. Klar könnte da mehr gehen, aber auf jedenfall is er schneller als diverse Kleinwagen. Außerdem hat meiner mittlerweile 400kkm aufm Tacho und läuft ohne Probleme [emoji1]. Klar muss man hin und wieder was machen, aber nach 13 Jahren is es ganz normal (poröse Schläuche etc)


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ein 35i mit unter 9l halte ich auch für fragwürdig, ich hab genug im freundeskreis, und da fahren den alle um die 10l-11l,
> und das sind die mit dkg, automat und schaltung brauchen nochmal 1l mehr.
> unter 9l villt mit 80 hinterm lkw aber sonnst niemals.



Glaube nicht, dass der mit DKG weniger braucht als mit nem Handschalter oder auch als der Automat. Ich bin alle schon gefahren, das DKG ist ganz sicher nicht die sparsamste Möglichkeit den zu fahren (eher das Gegenteil!), der Handschalter schon eher, der Automat evtl. in bestimmten Fahrprofilen.

Unter 9l kommt man ganz leicht mit allen Varianten, wenn man einfach im Berufsverkehr mitschwimmt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Möglich ist vieles, aber dafür braucht man dann keinen 335i. Dann kann man auch nen 320i fahren.



Noch dazu einen getunten  Er hat ja genug Autos, glaube da zählt eher das haben, als das ausfahren. aber so selten wie er die power nutzt hätte es warscheinlich auch ein anderes Auto getan ^^


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich meine einfach ein Dynosheet für alle wo er es eintragen lässt. Es ist ja egal ob nun 350 oder 380 eingetragen ist, ab Werk stimmt ja die Leistung auh nicht so genau.



Also doch nur Schätzung da nicht JEDEr einzeln getestet wird. Und das ab Werk nicht alle die gleiche Leistung haben stimmt, aber das zählt kaum als Argument. Die Fahrzeuge sind auch nicht alle auf den Millimeter genau gleich hoch, trotzdem steht bei einer Eintragung auch selten drin "etwa 50mm Tieferlegung" sondern der richtige Wert. Und gerade bei einer Leistungsangabe MUSS es immer stimmen. Ich zum Beispiel muss für meine Leistungssteigerung einen Leistungsprüfstand haben um diese Eingetragen zu bekommen. Dann steht im Fahrzeugschein auch die genaue KW Leistung... und es ist bei weitem nicht egal ob 350PS oder 380PS eingetragen sind. Das sind mal eben rund 9%... 

Fakt ist ohne eine richtige induviduelle Abstimmung ist es nur ein Chiptuning wo irgendwelche Schätzungen im Fahrzeugschein eingetragen werden, das hat mit einer richtigen Abstimmung nicht viel zu tun. Dein ED3 scheint dafür eine richtige Abstimmung bekommen zu haben, von daher habe ich dir in diesem Fall eindeutig unrecht getan. Wenn der ED3 nicht dein Alltagsauto ist, was fährst du dann im Alltag?


----------



## DrDave (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn jetzt 380 PS eingetragen sind, aber das Auto hat nur gemessene 350 PS, sollte das doch keine Probleme bereiten oder sehe ich das falsch? Anders herum sieht es da bestimmt kritischer aus... Oder gibt es einen bestimmten Bereich, um den die Leistung schwanken darf?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich +-5% Also wenn dann 360 PS eingetragen sind und dann 370 oder so am Ende sind sollte es kein Problem geben. 

Im Alltag fahr ich Bus, ist kostenlos. Morgens bin ich auch immer noch ziemlich müde, sodass ich tendenziell schlechter fahre. Manchmal dauert Bus halt länger, aber dafür das es Kostenlos ist, ists schon ok. 
Da ich eh keine Winterreifen habe und ich bei dem Zustand eh nicht bei Schnee etc. fahre.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Dezember 2014)

Wieso kaufst du dann überhaupt ein Auto?


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt 380 PS eingetragen sind, aber das Auto hat nur gemessene 350 PS, sollte das doch keine Probleme bereiten oder sehe ich das falsch? Anders herum sieht es da bestimmt kritischer aus... Oder gibt es einen bestimmten Bereich, um den die Leistung schwanken darf?



Mir wäre eigentlich niemand bekannt, der ohne exaktes Leistungsdiagramm eine Leistungssteigerung einträgt. Aber wenn 380PS eingetragen sind (wie auch immer das zustande kam) und die Karre am Ende nur 350PS hätte, würde das natürlich keine Probleme machen. Anders rum könnte es theoretisch Probleme geben, jedoch müsste einem das erstmal auffallen. Wer bemängelt sowas in der Regel? Die Rennleitung und die kann das schlecht feststellen, zumindestens nicht bei 20PS oder 30PS mehr an Leistung. Bei mir würde das aber schon auffallen, weil ob ein Auto 143PS oder 250PS + hat bemerkt man schon. Vorallem wenn du mit 250km/h an den vorbei eierst wird dir niemand die 143PS abnehmen. Aber in dem Fall sind es auch fast 100% mehr Leistung, da ist es offensichtlich. 

@ExciteLetsPlay 

Dann ist es doch dein Daily und du benutzt ihn nur nicht.  Aber das ist jetzt ziemliche Haarspalterei, dachte du hast mittlerweile ein weiteres. Ich finde deinen ED schon ziemlich cool, bis auf die Felgen die gefallen mir nicht so richtig. Aber ich habe gegen so Gullideckel eh eine Abneigung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

Warum ich ein Auto kaufe ? Um es zu haben, und nach meinen Vorstellungen schonmal etwas zu verändern. Es macht halt Spaß am Auto was zu verändern. 

Die Felgen fand ich auf Bildern auch nicht so toll, aber in echt kommen die Hammer rüber und passen super zum Auto. Auf kurz oder lang kommt aber was anderes.

Daily kommt nächtes Jahr noch einer


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du ein Auto kaufst um es nach deinen Vorstellungen zu verändern, ist es dann nicht wirklich "falsch" einen fertig getunten Wagen zu kaufen? Meine drei Autos waren allesamt komplett Serie, sogar die Auspuffanlage und Felgen waren die originalen.

Beachtlich was für ein Wald und Wiesen Fahrwerk in so einem "SportCoupe" verbaut ist... damit kann er es mit jedem SUV im Acker aufnehmen. 

Edit: LugNuts kaufen ist auch ein Krampf... der eine sagt es müssen die Stahlausführung sein, der andere sagt Alu ist auch ok solange es original ist. Dann sind gefühlt 90% aller LugNuts irgendwelche Fake Marken aus China... hab jetzt 3 Set´s bestellt für über 200Euro mit Garantie auf "Echtheit"... scheinbar gibt es Marken LugNuts in 52mm Ausführung nur aus Aluminium. Also gab es 1x schwarz 52mm, 1x rot 52mm jeweils aus Alu und 1x blau 35mm aus Stahl. Bin mal gespannt ob für das Geld auch was gescheites geliefert wird...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum ich ein Auto kaufe ? Um es zu haben, und nach meinen Vorstellungen schonmal etwas zu verändern. Es macht halt Spaß am Auto was zu verändern.


Hattest du nicht nen fertig getunten Civic gekauft?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2014)

Der is nich fertig getunt. Wollte auch zuerst nen Serienwagen, aber so gefällt er mir auch gut. Kenne kein Auto was "fertig" ist. Es gibt immer was zutun. So sind halt schon schicke Felgen und nen Gewindefahrwerk drin. Wichtig is mir nur das alles qualitativ gut ist. Mit billigzeug will ich nix zutun haben, oder fake zeug. Ich kenne kein Auto bei dem ich nicht irgendwas verändern würde. Ausser es wäre ein komplett stock BNR34.  Den würde ich so lassen. Er ist einfach perfekt.

Edit : viele Alte Nissans sind so richtige Suv's  s13,r34 gtt und viele andere. Eigentlich kann fast jedes Auto tiefer.


----------



## raceandsound (9. Dezember 2014)

Bin gerade beruflich in Montreal und habe das 'Glück' als Leihwagen einen fast nigelnagelneuen F30 328iA X-Drive mit Luxury Line zu fahren.
War leider nix amerikanisches oder asiatisches da, dass mich mehr gereizt hätte...schade!
Der Plastikbomber zieht echt brav und hat auch hier bei Schnee und -15 Grad gute Traktion.
Über den Sound sag ich mal nix...es ist 2014 und Active Sound Design lässt grüssen...fremdschämen deluxe...
Das Interior sieht zwar auf den ersten blick nett aus, in punkto Qualität (Schalter wackeln, teilweise löst sich der Softlack sehr leicht usw...) lässt es zu wünschen übrig.
Dann hab ich mir die Karre auf .ca und .at komplett gleich konfiguriert und komme aufs gleiche Ergebnis...52.000...bei einem Umrechnungskurs von 1,41...wtf?
Warum kostest die Karre überhaupt so viel und um so viel mehr in der Alpenrepublik?
Wenn man dann das Ding vielleicht noch ein wenig aufpimpen will, kommt man dann auf knackige 60k €...
Alter Schwede um den Happen Geld bekommt man doch Autos!
Von mir bekommt blau/weiss nur mehr Geld für den Erhalt der E34 Emma...der ist im Erhalt sicher nicht billiger, aber zumindest ehrlicher!

60k €...die in 3 Jahren ehrlicherweise auf die Hälfte schrumpfen werden.
Hmmm, lass mal überlegen...
Des sind ein sehr guter E34 M5 Kombi, eine durchaus brauchbare E36 M3 Limo und ein schöner R34 Skyline...wohlgemerkt alle zusammen, die definitiv nicht mehr an Wert verlieren und einfach ganz ehrlich bewegt, jeder für sich, mehr bieten können, als dieser überteuerte Plastikbomber...
Schrecklich, was einst aus meiner Lieblingsmarke (+Nissan) geworden ist...

Mit der Preispolitik und das mittlerweile durch ein paar 'Qualitätsprobleme' sogar Mitarbeiter über die eigene Marke schimpfen und sich woanders um ein Fortbewegungsmittel umschauen werden's aber auch noch die Herren in München lernen, ich sag immer...Lernen duch Schmerzen! ^^


----------



## Kusanar (9. Dezember 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mir die Karre auf .ca und .at komplett gleich konfiguriert und komme aufs gleiche Ergebnis...52.000...bei einem Umrechnungskurs von 1,41...wtf?
> Warum kostest die Karre überhaupt so viel und um so viel mehr in der Alpenrepublik?



1. NovA lässt grüßen
2. Höhere MwSt
3. CO2-Malus


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Dezember 2014)

@raceandsound
Ja die Listenpreise sind mittlerweile Wunschpreise vom Mond. Die haben mit dem Einkommen der gewünschten Käuferschicht nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Da stehen nackige 318d für 45T€ im Showroom und "buhlen" um die Käuferschaft. 2003 hatte ich dafür noch einen anständig ausgestatteten 330xd (touring, M-Sport Paket) bekommen.

Als ich den für den Nachfolger nachkonfiguriert hatte (E91) kam ich ohne Finanzierung auf 62T€ und noch mal fast 10 Riesen Zinsen bei der Hausbank.

Mein Freundlicher war am Ende bereit, einen Neuwagen als Vorführer über 8 Wochen zuzulassen und den mit fiktiven 20tkm zu berechnen.
Dann fiel auf einmal der Kaufpreis (520d touring wg Nachwuchs) von 63T€ auf 47T€. Da kann man sehen, wie die in Wirklichkeit kalkulieren.
Den "Verlust" fängt die Hausbank über Finanzierungsmodelle wieder auf. Dass man beim Händler ein echtes Schnäppchen macht, ist nur eine Illusion.
Genommen hab ich den trotzdem nicht, weil er gammlig konfiguriert war.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Dezember 2014)

Beim 1er (F2x) sind Rabatte bis 20% möglich (als Neuwagen). 
Es gibt nur noch wenige Hersteller, welche keinen bzw. nur einen kleinen Rabatt bieten.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Dezember 2014)

Warum verkaufst du deinen Civic eigentlich wieder, excite?


----------



## raceandsound (9. Dezember 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> 1. NovA lässt grüßen
> 2. Höhere MwSt
> 3. CO2-Malus



Was bei uns noch alles dazukommt, war eh klar, aber satte 15k Differenz sind schon ein wenig "frech".



Cinnayum schrieb:


> @raceandsound
> Ja die Listenpreise sind mittlerweile Wunschpreise vom Mond. Die haben mit dem Einkommen der gewünschten Käuferschicht nicht mehr viel zu tun.
> Da stehen nackige 318d für 45T€ im Showroom und "buhlen" um die Käuferschaft. 2003 hatte ich dafür noch einen anständig ausgestatteten 330xd (touring, M-Sport Paket) bekommen.
> 
> ...



jo, da frag ich mich schon wo die Zeiten hin sind, sich einen "nackigen" 328er (wie beim alten E36) 
mit ein paar Goodies (M-Sitze, Sperrdiff, Airbag, ABS und Klima, that´s it) um einen halbwegs brauchbaren Preis zu holen...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim 1er (F2x) sind Rabatte bis 20% möglich (als Neuwagen).
> Es gibt nur noch wenige Hersteller, welche keinen bzw. nur einen kleinen Rabatt bieten.



Auf etwas 20% Rabatt zu geben, was um minimum den gleichen Betrag zu teuer ist, 
ist halt auch eine Spitzenleistung...Bauernfängerei deluxe...
Selbst mit Rabatt noch deftig und dann wundern sich die Premiumhersteller,
warum KIA und Hyundai so einen Absatzrekord haben.
Das sind bei Gott, keine schlechten Autos mehr und übertreffen teilweise diese im Gesamtpaket (Preis, Garantie, Ausstattung, usw...)


----------



## winner961 (9. Dezember 2014)

8800 wo hSt du den gesehen ?


----------



## Beam39 (9. Dezember 2014)

Der F30 ist, in meinen Augen, ne absolute Frechheit was die Verarbeitung angeht. Da ist nen Skoda besser verarbeitet als das was sich Premium schimpft. Mag sein dass das mit entsprechender Ausstattung besser wird, trotzdem änderts nichts an der Tatsache dass das ne Frechheit ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Dezember 2014)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst du deinen Civic eigentlich wieder, excite?



??????????

Wo hast du das gesehen ? Wenn dann würde es keiner hier mitbekommen, habe schon einen der den sofort kaufen würde.


----------



## watercooled (9. Dezember 2014)

Steht bei mobile drin...
Honda Civic 1.5i 16V Minime VTEC 131 PS als Limousine in Köln


----------



## keinnick (9. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Steht bei mobile drin...
> Honda Civic 1.5i 16V Minime VTEC 131 PS als Limousine in Köln



LOL   Ich hoffe, es ist alles eingetragen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Dezember 2014)

Na würde ich sagen hat der Verkäufer eher vergessen rauszunehmen. Is ja die Halle von Hido, so groß is meine Garage nicht. Da habe ich ihn am 28.10. abgeholt.

PS: Kannst ja mal da anrufen, und fragen ob der noch da is


----------



## watercooled (9. Dezember 2014)

Habs auch eben auf Youtube gesehen. Hat er wirklich vergessen rauszunehmen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Dezember 2014)

Ja habe gerade mit ihm geschrieben, hat ja immer viel zutun ist noch nicht dazu gekommen, haben sogar noch 3 Leute angerufen ^^

PS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n7veieqo-w&list=UUObRYvLRQWaZ5V2U0_X4M8A
meinst du das Vid ?


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2014)

Schon beachtlich wie gut der Hobel dasteht.
Aber mich würde ja nerven das dass D2 keine Sturzverstellung hat 
Ob das wirklich ein D2 ist und kein billiger China Müll? Normalerweise haben die das doch alle.

So Standfelgen liegen jetzt auch in der Halle, morgen zieh ich paar Reifen drauf dann können die Sommerfelgen zum Lackierer gehen. Standesgemäß steht die Karre nun im Winter auch auf 8Jx17" wie im Sommer.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Dezember 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Was bei uns noch alles dazukommt, war eh klar, aber satte 15k Differenz sind schon ein wenig "frech".



Einerseits ist es der große Teil des Kuchens, den sich der "liebe Staat" abschneidet, andererseits kosten Autos schon mal generell mehr als in D oder auch IT. Keine Ahnung warum hier in Österreich automatisch der Grundpreis schon mal höher liegt als in anderen Ländern, gerade bei deutschen Autos ein wenig unverständlich. So viel Transportkosten können da auch nicht anfallen, liegt ja sonst kein Land mehr dazwischen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2014)

Rechnung vom D2 habe ich hier. Farbe passt auch. Glaube nich das des noch vorher gegen ein anderes getauscht wurde.


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2014)

Auf die Farbe würde ich mich nicht verlassen, hab zum Beispiel schon viele Fahrwerke gesehen die aussahen wie die K-Sport in diesem Gelb/Gold und am Ende waren es TopSpeed Ebay Fahrwerke aus den Staaten. Wenn aber eine Rechnung dabei ist, sollte es auch ein D2 sein. Wundert mich nur das es keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeiten hat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2014)

Feinys Performance Store - D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk Street - Honda Civic 88-91

Von Feinys ist die Rechnung dabei, ich habe auch das TÜV Gutachten und das Handbuch, das Verstellwerkzeug von D2 ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier noch 2 Bilder wo das Fahrwerk eingebaut wurde. 

Mein Wagenheber, der hoffentlich unters Auto passt ist ja heute auch erst gekommen, dann werde ich sowieso die Räder abmachen, da ich mir die Bremsen noch anschauen wollte. Durch die Felgen kann man ja nicht so viel sehen. 
Musst halt auch sehen das es nur das Street fahrwerk ist, und keine höhere Variante.


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2014)

Das ist schon ein echtes D2, mit der Variante hat das nichts zu tun. Die Streetfahrwerke haben auch schon die Sturzeinstellung... aber vielleicht gibt es das beim ED Fahrwerk einfach nicht. Ich fahre das Track...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2014)

Bremstrommeln ohne Kühlrippen+Sportfahrwerk. Kann man ja ziemlich schnell mit unterwegs sein. 3 Kurven vernünftig angebremst und die Rauchsäule kommt aus dem Radkasten.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2014)

Wer sagt das man mit nem Sportfahrwerk schnell fahren muss?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2014)

Wofür sollte man es sonst einbauen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2014)

Der Vorbesitzer hat es nur zum tieferlegen eingebaut. Bremsen werde ich ändern. Muss mir nur noch ein gescheites Setup überlegen, vmtl. aber erstmal eine Anlage von einem anderen Honda, die dann auch etwas größer ist. Sollte ja für den Straßenverkehr reichen.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wofür sollte man es sonst einbauen?


Tieferlegung und besseres Feeling.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Tieferlegung und besseres Feeling.


Ganz nach dem Motto: Fährt nicht schnell, sieht aber so aus. 

...hmmmkay werde ich wohl nie verstehen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2014)

Schnell sieht der mit der Tiefe nicht unbedingt aus. Mit was willst du sonst dein Auto tieferlegen ? Gibt ja genügend in der Scene, die hauptsache tief fahren, Stance eben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es generell ziemlich komisch ein Auto tieferzulegen, ohne die Absicht zu haben damit schnell fahren zu wollen. Tausende von Euros ausgeben, nur damit die Räder weiter im Radhaus sind? Neeeee dann lieber mit Serienfahrwerk und reichlich Seitenneigung verdammt flott unterwegs sein.  HL ist schon leicht am lupfen das Rad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (10. Dezember 2014)

gibt auch leute die verstehen es nicht wie man tausende von euros für trackdays ausgeben kann, um auf ner rennstrecke zu fahren.
Leben und Leben lassen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2014)

Ob du mit Serienfahrwerk nun unbedingt schneller bist ist die Frage... Leistungsmäßig dürfte es ja ähnlich bei uns sein. Habe wenn ich die Mud flaps und Lippe abmache auch 8cm Bodenfreiheit und kann noch das Gewindefahrwerk hochschrauben, dann habe ich ein SUV. Bin schon auf dem Suchen nach einer schmaleren Lippe, dazu noch dezent höher, dann sollte man auch mal was sportlicher fahren können.


----------



## fatlace (10. Dezember 2014)

chargespeed ist die schönste für ed's meiner meinung nach


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> gibt auch leute die verstehen es nicht wie man tausende von euros für trackdays ausgeben kann, um auf ner rennstrecke zu fahren.
> Leben und Leben lassen


Ich rede es auch niemandem aus oder mache es schlecht. Soll jeder das machen, was er meint. Mein nächstes Auto hat garantiert auch nen Sportfahrwerk, mit dem Serienteil ists aber schon ganz lustig flott unterwegs zu sein. Da braucht man das Lenkrad wenigstens mal.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2014)

Die Chargespeed mag ich persönlich zb. gar nicht. zumal ich die lacken müsste, aber eigentlich will ich den old school look mit plastik vorne so beibehalten. 

Für die Limo gibt es halt recht wenig, da die Lippen vom Hatch nicht passen. Die VR6 vom 3er Golf passt zwar, aber für den habe ich auch nicht wirklich was dolles schmales gefunden was mir gefällt. Ne kleine Dezente Lippe wäre mein Favorit, die Vr6 geht zu tief und OEM ist zuhoch.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Neeeee dann lieber mit Serienfahrwerk und reichlich Seitenneigung verdammt flott unterwegs sein.  HL ist schon leicht am lupfen das Rad.


Profis fahren auf 2 Rädern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Profis fahren auf 2 Rädern.


Das geht nur mit ein wenig Nachhilfe der Curbs.  Sonst bauen die Sport Contact 5 nicht genug Grip auf. Ich habs nen paar Mal gemacht aber dauerhaft sollte man das mit einem Serienauto eher nicht machen. Das kracht ganz ordendlich wenn man Wippermann oder Ausgang Fuchsröhre die Innencurbs voll mitnimmt.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2014)

Joa, stimmt. Aber es sieht spektakulärer aus.


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2014)

Schwarzes Bild?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> HL ist schon leicht am lupfen das Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisschen muss da noch kommen 
So muss das aussehen: http://i43.tinypic.com/2ed4ha8.jpg
3° Sturz und nen wahnsinns Grip machen's möglich (und ein wahrscheinlich etwas zu weicher Stabi hinten)


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2014)

Find ich aber jetzt nicht so impressive.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2014)

Das Rad ist zumindest in der Luft was schon relativ schwer ist, zumindest bei Autos mit ner ausgewogenen Gewichtsverteilung.


@BadFrag, hast du schon die vorläufigen Termine der Trackdays vom DSK per Mail bekommen ?


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ganz nach dem Motto: Fährt nicht schnell, sieht aber so aus.



Schneller als dein Audi Hocker wird der Civic trotzdem sein...


----------



## riedochs (11. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wofür sollte man es sonst einbauen?



Weil es einem gefällt. Ich schiebe meine 280PS auch nur mit 130km/h zur Arbeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Rad ist zumindest in der Luft was schon relativ schwer ist, zumindest bei Autos mit ner ausgewogenen Gewichtsverteilung.
> 
> 
> @BadFrag, hast du schon die vorläufigen Termine der Trackdays vom DSK per Mail bekommen ?


Bei mir ist es ohnehin relativ schwer, weil der ja noch den langen Serienfederweg hat.

Ne, meistens kommen die erst im nächsten Jahr.



Riverna schrieb:


> Schneller als dein Audi Hocker wird der Civic trotzdem sein...


Mit den Trommelbremsen mit ganz großer Sicherheit nicht. Da schafft man ja nicht mal ne ganze Runde auf dem Ring, bevor man wegen Überhitzung rollen lassen muss. Und im nassen sowieso nicht, weil er dann viel hart ist und kein Allrad hat.
Wir können ja mal abwarten was Excite so für Zeiten fährt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So muss das aussehen: http://i43.tinypic.com/2ed4ha8.jpg


*räusper*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2014)

Der ist ja auch aus Pappe. Das kann man mit einem richtigen Auto nicht vergleichen. 

Und ich nehme an da sind Rennreifen drauf.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2014)

Wär das Teil aus  Pappe würde er nicht mehr so aussehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2014)

Trabbis sind aus Pappe gebaut ab Werk.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der ist ja auch aus Pappe. Das kann man mit einem richtigen Auto nicht vergleichen.


Irgendwie hab ich auf so eine antwort gewartet...   Wollte =MR-C=KinG[GER] doch nur zeigen, wie das aussehen muß. 
Naja, streng genommen besteht der aus duro-plast (harz-getränkte wolle) und blech. Aber leicht ist er... und auch schnell... (bis zu 178 km/h mit einem lang übersetzten tschechischem getriebe bei 70 ps aus den 2 töpfen)


> Und ich nehme an da sind Rennreifen drauf.


Kann ich dir nicht mal sagen. Das war mehr so eine spaß-veranstaltung nach dem motto "30€ startgeld zahlen und einen schönen tag haben".
Für dich hab ich aber auch noch eine "vollblech-variante". (vorn links) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (11. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Trabbis sind aus Pappe gebaut ab Werk.



Nicht wirklich: Duroplast – Wikipedia


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit den Trommelbremsen mit ganz großer Sicherheit nicht. Da schafft man ja nicht mal ne ganze Runde auf dem Ring, bevor man wegen Überhitzung rollen lassen muss. Und im nassen sowieso nicht, weil er dann viel hart ist und kein Allrad hat.
> Wir können ja mal abwarten was Excite so für Zeiten fährt.



Ich hatte damals keine Probleme mit der Temperatur bei meinen Trommelbremsen...

Dein "tolles" Allrad bringt dir nicht viel, für Traktionsproblem fehlt dir ein wichtiges Element im Auto ..."Leistung". Bei einer Luftpumpe wie in deinem Audi reicht FWD ohne Probleme aus. Das was der Civic in der Kurve auf dich verliert, holt er beim Rausbeschleunigen wieder auf. Bin selber schon so einen Audi gefahren wie du ihn besitzt, also eine wirkliche Waffe ist das nun wirklich nicht. Wenn man so einen Koffer hat, sollte man sich nicht unbedingt über andere Autos was "Beschleunigung" angeht lustig machen.  Aber das nur als gut gemeinter Tip von mir. 

Das ist wie den kürzesten haben und trotzdem einen Schwanzvergleich machen wollen... nicht cool.

PS: Vom Style her brauchen wir da glaube ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals keine Probleme mit der Temperatur bei meinen Trommelbremsen...
> 
> Dein "tolles" Allrad bringt dir nicht viel, für Traktionsproblem fehlt dir ein wichtiges Element im Auto ..."Leistung". Bei einer Luftpumpe wie in deinem Audi reicht FWD ohne Probleme aus. Das was der Civic in der Kurve auf dich verliert, holt er beim Rausbeschleunigen wieder auf. Bin selber schon so einen Audi gefahren wie du ihn besitzt, also eine wirkliche Waffe ist das nun wirklich nicht. Wenn man so einen Koffer hat, sollte man sich nicht unbedingt über andere Autos was "Beschleunigung" angeht lustig machen.  Aber das nur als gut gemeinter Tip von mir.
> 
> ...



Du vergisst da aber nen entscheidenden Punkt: Wenn Bad am Steuer sitzt fährt der dich selbst mit nem Dreirad in Grund und Boden.


----------



## Riverna (11. Dezember 2014)

Das mag durchaus sein, er ist mit Sicherheit der schnellere Fahrer... das bestreite ich gar nicht.  Zum Glück ging es nur um das Arbeitsmaterial.
Ein Dreirad würde er jedoch nie benutzen, dass hätte nur Frontantrieb.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Erinnert mich an das hier


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich: Duroplast â€“ Wikipedia


Mein Dad und ich restaurieren gerade einen der ersten je gebauten Trabbi Kombi - da ist noch erstaunlich viel Blech dran, was interessanterweise auch kaum Rost angesetzt hat im Laufe der Zeit... 

@Kai: Das ist irgendwie dein Lieblingsbild zur Zeit, oder ? Habe ich doch auf FB schon bei dir gesehen...


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Unter anderem, das beste ist aber wie ich finde dieses hier


----------



## Zoon (12. Dezember 2014)

Audi RS 3 Sportback: 2015 - autobild.de

Ultimatives "Haben Wollen". Ich steh dem Produkten des VW Konzerns ja auch krititsch gegenüber aber bei dem stimmt einfach alles


----------



## fatlace (12. Dezember 2014)

Den finde ich auch sehr schick, die ganzen neuen Audis finde ich allgemein cool, obwohl ich eigentlich gar kein Fan von Audi bin, eher im gegenteil
Die Silbernen Akzente müssten nur schwarz


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals keine Probleme mit der Temperatur bei meinen Trommelbremsen...
> 
> Dein "tolles" Allrad bringt dir nicht viel, für Traktionsproblem fehlt dir ein wichtiges Element im Auto ..."Leistung". Bei einer Luftpumpe wie in deinem Audi reicht FWD ohne Probleme aus. Das was der Civic in der Kurve auf dich verliert, holt er beim Rausbeschleunigen wieder auf. Bin selber schon so einen Audi gefahren wie du ihn besitzt, also eine wirkliche Waffe ist das nun wirklich nicht. Wenn man so einen Koffer hat, sollte man sich nicht unbedingt über andere Autos was "Beschleunigung" angeht lustig machen.  Aber das nur als gut gemeinter Tip von mir.
> 
> ...


Dann bist du aber nicht wirklich flott gefahren. Was halten so Serienbeläge an Temperatur aus? 350°C gute vielleicht 450°C das reicht bei flotter Fahrweise aufm Ring gerade mal ne halbe Runde bis Breitscheid. Spätestens dann sollte die Bremse in Rauch aufgehen.

Wie ich höre bist du noch nie im nassen aufm Ring gefahren. Aufm Trackday waren auch andere da mit FWD, Sperrdiff und Regenreifen und hatten trotzdem keinen Grip. Das kann man nicht mit ner normalen Straße vergleichen. Auf ner normalen Straße hat man ja selbst bei Regen noch brutalen Grip. Aufm Ring ist das eher wie auf Eis fahren, bis man auf einen neu gemachten Abschnitt trifft, wo die Räder plötzlich greifen. Die Haldex war im Nassen selbst noch im 4. Gang bei +140 dauerhaft zugeschaltet.

Style? Ist halt nen serienmäßiger A3 mit breiteren Felgen(damit ich auch breitere Reifen fahren kann) und nem anderen Aufpuff, der das Turboloch um 1000rpm senkt und das Ansprechverhalten extrem verbessert. Und halt andere Scheiben und Klötze, damit man damit auf der Rennstrecke fahren kann. Mehr werde ich daran auch nicht machen. Das Geld stecke ich lieber von Anfang an in ein vernünftiges Auto.



watercooled schrieb:


> Unter anderem, das beste ist aber wie ich finde dieses hier


Das ist nen twin-scroll Lader, bei dem ist das bei weitem nicht so schlimm.  Generell haben heutige Turboautos das sowieso nicht mehr. Da liegt Laderdruck schon oft bei 1500 rpm an, also ein Bereich in dem man quasi eh nie fährt, wenn man beschleunigen will.



keinnick schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich: Duroplast â€“ Wikipedia


Ist doch Pappe.  Nicht umsonst heist die Kiste auch "Rennpappe". Google mal danach.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Deine Serienbremse ohne andere Beläge und Scheiben überhitzt auch auf einer flotten Ringrunde. Keine Serienbremse ist dafür ausgelegt. 
Ich habe mir das Auto ja nicht gekauft und damit hauptsächlich Track zu fahren, dann hätte ich den auch sehr schönen e36 325i genommen den der Verkäufer noch da hatte. War in nem fast genauso Top Zustand und sogar billiger. Aber ich habe mich bewusst gegen dne BMW entschieden, der ED3 sieht einfach mal so viel geiler aus. Klar mit dem BMW wäre ich shcneller gewesen, aber der Civic macht eindeutig mehr Spaß. Weniger Gewicht und höhere Drehzahl  
Du brauchst hier gar nicht auf meiner Serienbremse rumreiten, die wird noch getauscht wenn ich Zeit und Geld dafür über habe. Ausserdem sind so gut wie alle Serienbremsen bei kleineren Autos fürn Arsch, besonders bei Älteren, bei den neueren wirds ja langsam besser. 

Achja, warum die FWD im Regen beim Track day langsamer waren, ist doch ganz klar. Rennreifen (Semislicks oder Slicks ? ) Ist einfach zu wenig Haftung im Regen, die haben im trockenen bedeutend mehr Grip. Zudem schwimmen die Reifen dann auch schneller auf, wo du mit Straßenreifen einen Vorteil hast.


----------



## dsdenni (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke an watercooled für die Bilder und den Lacher meinerseits


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Gerne.

@BadFrag: Klar, aber du weißt was mit dem Bild gemeint war. Twinscroll, VTG usw. hin oder her: Es bleibt dabei


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht was schlimm sein soll an nem Turboloch. Des gehört halt einfach zu nem richtigen Turbomotor dazu. Wer das nicht mag soll Sauger fahren. Da gibt es auch genug Möglichkeiten, die sind nur teilweise pro PS dann etwas teurer. Aber für mich gehört das zu nem richitgen Turbomotor einfach dazu das einfach nochmal richtig Leistung einsetzt.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was schlimm sein soll an nem Turboloch. Des gehört halt einfach zu nem richtigen Turbomotor dazu. Wer das nicht mag soll Sauger fahren. Da gibt es auch genug Möglichkeiten, die sind nur teilweise pro PS dann etwas teurer. Aber für mich gehört das zu nem richitgen Turbomotor einfach dazu das einfach nochmal richtig Leistung einsetzt.



Mag ja sein, dass das für Dich "dazu gehört" für den Großteil ist es vermutlich aber einfach nur nervig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Dann sollen sie doch Sauger fahren. Gibt ja genug Motor die beweisen das auch genug Leistung aus einem Sauger zu holen ist. Dann muss man mal höhere Drehzahlen fahren. Klar wenn der Turbo anfängt ab 5 k rpm zu spoolen ist kacke, aber das hast du dann doch nur mit nem sehr großen Lader auf kleinem Motor. Wenn ab 3k rpm aber die Post abgeht oder ab 3,5 reicht das doch völlig aus. Wenn man niedrigere Drehzahlen fährt ist man eh nicht auf schnellfahren aus,


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Deine Serienbremse ohne andere Beläge und Scheiben überhitzt auch auf einer flotten Ringrunde. Keine Serienbremse ist dafür ausgelegt.
> Ich habe mir das Auto ja nicht gekauft und damit hauptsächlich Track zu fahren, dann hätte ich den auch sehr schönen e36 325i genommen den der Verkäufer noch da hatte. War in nem fast genauso Top Zustand und sogar billiger. Aber ich habe mich bewusst gegen dne BMW entschieden, der ED3 sieht einfach mal so viel geiler aus. Klar mit dem BMW wäre ich shcneller gewesen, aber der Civic macht eindeutig mehr Spaß. Weniger Gewicht und höhere Drehzahl
> Du brauchst hier gar nicht auf meiner Serienbremse rumreiten, die wird noch getauscht wenn ich Zeit und Geld dafür über habe. Ausserdem sind so gut wie alle Serienbremsen bei kleineren Autos fürn Arsch, besonders bei Älteren, bei den neueren wirds ja langsam besser.
> 
> Achja, warum die FWD im Regen beim Track day langsamer waren, ist doch ganz klar. Rennreifen (Semislicks oder Slicks ? ) Ist einfach zu wenig Haftung im Regen, die haben im trockenen bedeutend mehr Grip. Zudem schwimmen die Reifen dann auch schneller auf, wo du mit Straßenreifen einen Vorteil hast.


Das stimmt meine Serienbremse ist genauso fürn Arsch.  War das erste, was ich getauscht habe, nachdem ich den Audi gekauft habe. Bin den erst 1000km nen bischen eingefahren(war vorher im Besitz eines älteren Herren). Dann zum VLN Rennen gefahren, da gepennt und Sonntag dann 4 Runden Nordschleife probiert. Nicht möglich mit der ollen Serienbremse. Also ab nach hause und noch am Sonntag Teile bestellt. 

Die aufm Trackday hatten keine Semis drauf, sondern echte Regenreifen. Die mit Semis waren da nur in Schleichfahrt(<100km/h) unterwegs.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie doch Sauger fahren. Gibt ja genug Motor die beweisen das auch genug Leistung aus einem Sauger zu holen ist. Dann muss man mal höhere Drehzahlen fahren. Klar wenn der Turbo anfängt ab 5 k rpm zu spoolen ist kacke, aber das hast du dann doch nur mit nem sehr großen Lader auf kleinem Motor. Wenn ab 3k rpm aber die Post abgeht oder ab 3,5 reicht das doch völlig aus. Wenn man niedrigere Drehzahlen fährt ist man eh nicht auf schnellfahren aus,



Wie viel Leistung man aus nem Sauger holen kann war doch gar nicht die Frage. Ich sagte nur, dass ein Turboloch für mich nervig ist und ich davon möglichst wenig merken will. Wenn das für Dich dazu gehört und Dir Leistung ab 3000 U/min aufwärts genügt ist das ok. Ich kann an einem "Turboloch" weder einen Vorteil erkennen, noch kann ich behaupten, dass es zu einem Auto dazugehört. Glücklicherweise merkt man bei modernen Autos davon mittlerweile immer weniger.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Naja Turbomotoren werden nunmal nur zur Leistungs und Drehmomentsteigerung genutzt. Also ist es schon eine Frage der Leistung die man ohne Turbo erreicht, Braucht man nicht mehr Leistung braucht man auch keinen Turbo. 

Man kauft ja auch keinen Diesel und erwartet das Verhalten eines Benziners. Ist genau das selbe. Man kann keinen Turbomotor kaufen und erwarten das er sich wie ein Sauger fährt. Wo ist den da die Logik.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja Turbomotoren werden nunmal nur zur Leistungs und Drehmomentsteigerung genutzt. Also ist es schon eine Frage der Leistung die man ohne Turbo erreicht, Braucht man nicht mehr Leistung braucht man auch keinen Turbo.
> 
> Man kauft ja auch keinen Diesel und erwartet das Verhalten eines Benziners. Ist genau das selbe. Man kann keinen Turbomotor kaufen und erwarten das er sich wie ein Sauger fährt. Wo ist den da die Logik.



Du findest heute auch Turbomotoren in nem Golf mit 80 PS (Downsizing anyone?). Und die Leute die so ein Auto fahren, tun dies ganz sicher nicht, weil sie mal ein Auto mit nem "Turbomotor" fahren wollen.  Du wirst in Zukunft immer weniger Autos ohne Turbo finden, von daher ist es quatsch zu sagen "braucht man nicht mehr Leistung braucht man auch keinen Turbo".


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe 130 PS bei 1,5l Hubraum ohne Turbo. Warum nun der Golf mit 1,4 L oder 1,2L einen Turbo brauch um auf 80PS zu kommen ist fraglich. Das ist locker ohne Turbo möglich. Durch den Turbo erhöht sich da nur der Verbrauch.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe 130 PS bei 1,5l Hubraum ohne Turbo. Warum nun der Golf mit 1,4 L oder 1,2L einen Turbo brauch um auf 80PS zu kommen ist fraglich. Das ist locker ohne Turbo möglich. Durch den Turbo erhöht sich da nur der Verbrauch.


Der 1,2l Motor kommt dank Turbo aber auch auf 110PS ...  

Der Turbo macht schon Sinn,  er ist aber ganz anders gebaut als in den meisten Sportwagen.  In den Downsizing-Motoren ist er so ausgelegt, dass er bereits eine viel frühere Kraftentfaltung ermöglicht.  Die aktuellen TSI-Motoren haben da eine sehr typische Kennlinie,  bei der sie zwischen ~2000-4000rpm  ihr maximales Drehmoment haben.  
Dadurch fühlt er sich im Alltag, bei "normalen" Drehzahlen,  relativ spritzig an, obwohl er eigentlich recht wenig Leistung hat wenn man wirklich durchtritt. 

Ich persönlich finde das sehr gut gelungen. 


Verbrauchstechnisch ...    Im Vergleich zum Hubraum braucht er dadurch natürlich wieder relativ viel,  bei "realistischer" Fahrweise.  Im Vergleich zur Geschwindigkeit ist er aber eher sparsam. 


Sportliche Ambitionen kann man mit den Motoren vergessen,  aber für Muttis Einkaufsauto finde ich die sehr gut gelungen. Und der Markt für diese Autos ist eben auch da und auch sehr groß. 
Ich denke, Downsizing mit sehr früher Aufladung ist derzeit der allgemeine Fortschrittstrend, gerade auch bei unsportlichen Autos.  Und es ist sinnvoll.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe 130 PS bei 1,5l Hubraum ohne Turbo. Warum nun der Golf mit 1,4 L oder 1,2L einen Turbo brauch um auf 80PS zu kommen ist fraglich. Das ist locker ohne Turbo möglich. Durch den Turbo erhöht sich da nur der Verbrauch.



Lies Dir durch was Stryke7 schreibt. Da ist alles erklärt. Und komm mal von dem Gedanken weg, dass ein Turbo immer gleich "viel PS" bedeuten muss.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab selber so ein 1,4L-Downsizing-Wunderwerk. Allerdings mit Turbo + Kompressor. Da merkt man das Turboloch nicht so schlimm, wenn man mal schön das Gaspedal durchdrückt geht schon schön was weiter. Klar schenkt er sich dann auch viel Sprit ein, aber zum Rasen sind die Teile definitiv nicht gebaut.

Das schlimmste für mich aber: Bei mir ist noch ne Steuerkette verbaut. Und die muss jetzt raus weil gelängt. Steht gerade beim Freundlichen, der Kübel... keine Ahnung ob ich das Teil danach überhaupt noch fahren will... oder mir lieber wieder was mit mehr Hubraum und weniger Technik-Klimbim hole...


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich möchte noch ergänzen, dass die Mini-Motoren von VW auch relativ viel Drehmoment entwickeln.  1,2l Hubraum bringen derzeit schon bei 1750rpm knappe 200NM Drehmoment,  das ist weit jenseits dessen was die meisten Konkurrenten hinbekommen,  und macht wirklich Spaß. Ich habe letztes Jahr schonmal den damals nagelneuen VW Golf 7 damit getestet, und in Kombination mit den sehr interessant programmierten DSG-Getrieben sind die Dinger schon wirklich sportlich unterwegs.  Vom Fahrspaß her besser als manche 2l-Maschine die ich kenne.  Gleichzeitig unfassbar sparsam,  wenn er in der 30-Zone mal eben in den 5. Gang hüpft


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Man kann keinen Turbomotor kaufen und erwarten das er sich wie ein Sauger fährt. Wo ist den da die Logik.



Natürlich kann man das, das ist nämlich genau das was die Kunden wollen.
Die wollen mit niedriger Drehzahl Spritsparend fahren. Das geht mit einem (kleinvolumigem) Sauger nunmal nicht.

Das ist zB auch das was ich am 2.0 TFSI so geil finde. Du merkst quasi nix vom Turbo.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Sorry aber nen Turbo benutzen um 0,3l !!!!!!!!! Hubraum zu sparen ist ja wohl der größte Witz aller Zeiten ! Was bringt den wenig Hubraum und Turbolader? Nichts. Ein größerer Motor mit mehr Hubraum verbraucht weniger, und ist billiger. Wenn es geht sollte man immer auf einen Turbo verzichten, ausser man möchte einen. Dadurch wird der Motor unnötig komplizierter und es kann mehr kaputtgehen, Turbolader kosten nicht gerade wenig Geld. D.h. mit größerem Motor und ohne Turbo könnte man den Wagen mindesten 3000 Euro weniger NP anbieten. 
Zu dem Untenrum spritziger, wenn du bei 2000 volles Drehmoment haben willst kaufe einen Diesel. Das ist ja absolute Vergewaltigung wenn obenrum nichts mehr kommt, und hat nichtsmehr mit Auto zutun. Muss man halt höhere Drehzahlen fahren wenn man vorwärtskommen will. Dem Motor tut es auch nicht gut wenn du den nur unter 3000 rpm fährst. Auf Dauer mag der das gar nicht. Zumal man in den unteren Drehzahlen keine Power braucht. Zum Einkaufen fahren braucht man das NICHT: In der Stadt schleichen eh alle rum, da brauch man ja wohl nie wirklich beschleunigen. In der Stadt fährt man keine Rennen, und beschleunigt nicht wirklich. Wo ist den da bitte der Sinn wenn ich ein Auto habe das schnell von 30 auf 50 im 4. Gang kommt, wenn es drauf an kommt, auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen nicht vorwärts kommt? Ne Fehlkonstruktion nenne ich sowas. Auf der Autobahn musst du solche Dinger auch nur treten um mal vorwärts zu kommen, grauenhaft. Absolute Fehlkonstruktion. Vor allem sollte es mal in der Stadt wirklich dazu kommen das man schnell beschleunigen muss braucht man kein Downsizing sondern Downshifting. 
Wenn ich auf 1 von 100 Stadtkilometern mal wirklich was schneller vorwärtsmuss, ist es auch verbrauchstechnisch billiger mal runterzuschalten und mit hoher Drehzahl zu fahren, anstatt auch mit niedrigerer genauso beschleunigen zu können, dafür aber durch das Konzept IMMER hohen Verbrauch hat.

Zumal die Motoren ja auch schneller kaputtgehen da sie wenig Hubraum haben. Also noch ein kostenfaktor. Schnellerer Motorschaden als bei anderen Motoren mit mehr Hubraum


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sorry aber nen Turbo benutzen um 0,3l !!!!!!!!! Hubraum zu sparen ist ja wohl der größte Witz aller Zeiten ! Was bringt den wenig Hubraum und Turbolader? Nichts. Ein größerer Motor mit mehr Hubraum verbraucht weniger, und ist billiger...



Sorry, ab da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Dezember 2014)

Deshalb hör ich auch dauernd davon dass alle 2000 km so ein Turbo den Löffel wirft 
Außerdem geht es ums mitschwimmen, nicht ums starke  beschleunigen...
 Weniger Hubraum=leichterer und kleiner Motor...


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich. Er denkt halt das alle Autokäufer PS verrückte Drehzahlgeile  Leute sind die mit Technik nix anfangen können und ne eigene Raffinerie besitzen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist zB auch das was ich am 2.0 TFSI so geil finde. Du merkst quasi nix vom Turbo.


Vaddern hat ja auch nen getunten 2.0 TFSI. Geht ab wie sau, fährt wie nen Sauger aber............... MAN HÖRT DIE TURBINE NICHT!

@Excite
Von deutschen Herstellern gibt es nur noch Autos mit Turbo zu kaufen. Ausnahme ist der Audi R8.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Der hat so nen Schalldämpfer in der Ansaugung. Raus das Ding und man hört ihn.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Nicht alle 2000 km, aber bei über 80000 Kilometer kann das schonmal der Fall sein. Mitschwimmen kann man mit jedem Auto, egal wie viel PS, das geht auch mit nem Trabbi. 
Willst mir wohl nicht erzählen das 0,3l Hubraumersparnis so viel Gewicht rausschlägt, das er mit dem ganzen Turbosystem immer noch leichter ist, wohl kaum.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Ists auch nicht, aber steigert den Fahrkomfort enorm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der hat so nen Schalldämpfer in der Ansaugung. Raus das Ding und man hört ihn.


Ne leider nicht...



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nicht alle 2000 km, aber bei über 80000 Kilometer kann das schonmal der Fall sein.


Ich weis zwar nicht wo du das her hast aber wenn wirklich so viel Turbos kaputt gehen, dann wäre ich den ganzen Tag nur am Turbo tauschen. Die paar, die kaputt gehen sind nicht wirklich der Rede wert. Meistens werden die auch kaputt gefahren durch zu wenig Wartung und heißes abstellen.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

G5 GTI zumindest, der Motor ist ja nicht so viel anders...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Ist doch affig bei so wenig PS mit so nem Minimotor, aber fetten Turbosound.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> G5 GTI zumindest, der Motor ist ja nicht so viel anders...


Im vergleich zum längs eingebauten im Audi A4 ist das schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Das ganze Ansaugsystem ist komplett unterschiedlich.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Audi baut immernoch längs? Dachte die seien mittlerweile quer. Zumindest aktuelle A1, 3 und 4 sind quer oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Audi baut immernoch längs? Dachte die seien mittlerweile quer. Zumindest aktuelle A1, 3 und 4 sind quer oder?


Alles ab A4 ist längs eingebaut. A3 und darunter ist quer eingebaut. Deswegen hat der A4 ja auch nen Torsen diff und kein Haldex. Torsen kann nur in Kombination mit längs eingebautem Motor verwendet werden.


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Aaachso, gut zu wissen. Also ist auch alles ab A4 Heckantrieb?
Dachte immer der A4 wäre auch FWD.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

Neeeeeeeeeeee  Audi hat kein Heckantrieb. FWD oder AWD. Wobei einen Audi ohne Quattro zu kaufen in etwa so ist wie eine Frau zu schlagen oder jemanden in einer Kirche zu erschießen. Man macht es einfach nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Ist auch bei nur FWD der Motor längs eingebaut ? 
Wie ist es da mit vorderem Diff und Ölwanne gelöst ? Ist es wie beim Skyline ein Teil ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom A4 habe ich jetzt kein Bild gefunden...
Beim FWD fällt dann das Allrad Diff weg und der Rest bleibt aber so.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist doch affig bei so wenig PS mit so nem Minimotor, aber fetten Turbosound.


Den Turbo hörst du da nicht ... 

Außerdem geht es ja gerade darum, aus dem kleinen Motor viel Leistung zu holen.  Und wie gesagt,  knapp 200NM bei 1750rpm aus 1,2l   sind wirklich nicht zu verachten, das kommt schon fast an den Spaß eines Diesels ran.  Und entspricht viel mehr den alltäglichen Anforderungen der meisten Menschen.


----------



## ich558 (12. Dezember 2014)

Audi hat heute Bilder vom neuen Q7 gepostet. Wie findet ihr den rein optisch im Vergleich zum Vorgänger? Ich finde den alten viel aufregender und nicht so "gelutscht".


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2014)

Der neue erinnert mich an den Touareg... Der alte schaut besser aus.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Dann sitzt der Motor ja vor der Vorderachse und nicht darauf ... Ist ja doof gelöst.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Audi hat heute Bilder vom neuen Q7 gepostet. Wie findet ihr den rein optisch im Vergleich zum Vorgänger? Ich finde den alten viel aufregender und nicht so "gelutscht".



Ich finde ihn weiterhin "zu lang". Der Touareg ist da kompakter (wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann) und gefällt mir von der Form her besser. Den Q7 mochte ich noch nie so wirklich (den Q5 hingegen schon) und kann mich glaube ich auch jetzt nicht mit ihm anfreunden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Den Turbo hörst du da nicht ...
> 
> Außerdem geht es ja gerade darum, aus dem kleinen Motor viel Leistung zu holen.  Und wie gesagt,  knapp 200NM bei 1750rpm aus 1,2l   sind wirklich nicht zu verachten, das kommt schon fast an den Spaß eines Diesels ran.  Und entspricht viel mehr den alltäglichen Anforderungen der meisten Menschen.



Diesel und Spaß ? Für mich is Diesel eher nervig. Scheiß Sound, träge, und mag keine Drehzahlen, dreht total lahm hoch. 
Naja  für nen kleinen Motor ist die Leistung nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht nötig. Zum mitschwimmen in der City brauch man keine 200nm, und für die Autobahn ist er auch nicht gedacht, dafür zu langsam. Also mMn immer noch ein Fehlkonzept.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Diesel und Spaß ? Für mich is Diesel eher nervig. Scheiß Sound, träge, und mag keine Drehzahlen, dreht total lahm hoch.
> Naja  für nen kleinen Motor ist die Leistung nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht nötig. Zum mitschwimmen in der City brauch man keine 200nm, und für die Autobahn ist er auch nicht gedacht, dafür zu langsam. Also mMn immer noch ein Fehlkonzept.


Offensichtlich hast du bisher nur LKW gefahren,  aber keinen guten und sportlichen PKW mit Diesel.  Der Sound ist eigentlich sehr angenehm, auch wenn man ihn nie wirklich sportlich bekommt.  Aber dieses beruhigende Brummeln ist einfach was besonderes.
Träge Drehzahlen?  Wie gesagt, du scheinst nur LKW zu fahren  



In der Stadt brauchst du übrigens auch keine 150+ PS ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mein Dad und ich restaurieren gerade einen der ersten je gebauten Trabbi Kombi - da ist noch erstaunlich viel Blech dran, was interessanterweise auch kaum Rost angesetzt hat im Laufe der Zeit...


Wenn er von einem "guten" ddr-bürger stammt, hat der den konserviert.  
Du brachst dazu nur mal ans bodenblech zu schauen. Ist da eine schwarze, zähe masse dick aufgetragen, ist er konserviert. (das zeugs nennt sich elaskon, das haben wir hier auch noch rum stehen)
Ansonsten, so ein trabbi besteht aus einem blech-gerippe und das dach bzw. die äußeren verkleidungsteile sind aus duroplast. Letztere lassen sich ab-schrauben und einzeln ersetzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Diesel und Spaß ? Für mich is Diesel eher nervig. Scheiß Sound, träge, und mag keine Drehzahlen, dreht total lahm hoch.



Immer diese bescheuerten Vorurteile. Das Thema hatten wir noch schon zu oft (vorallem bei dir) 
Fahr mal lieber nen aktuellen Diesel, der sportlich ausgelegt ist und dann können wir hier gerne weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Bin ich doch gefahren. Lang genug in der Fahrschule. Scheiß VW´s  Der 1,4er mit 105 PS. War von letztes Jahr oder so neu gekauft mit 40 k km. Also noch sehr neu, Und war ein Scheiß Motor. Ständig dieses rumgetucker.


----------



## DrDave (12. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn er von einem "guten" ddr-bürger stammt, hat der den konserviert.
> Du brachst dazu nur mal ans bodenblech zu schauen. Ist da eine schwarze, zähe masse dick aufgetragen, ist er konserviert. (das zeugs nennt sich elaskon, das haben wir hier auch noch rum stehen)
> Ansonsten, so ein trabbi besteht aus einem blech-gerippe und das dach bzw. die äußeren verkleidungsteile sind aus duroplast. Letztere lassen sich ab-schrauben und einzeln ersetzen.



Ich habe es eher bräunlich in Erinnerung



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bin ich doch gefahren. Lang genug in der Fahrschule. Scheiß VW´s  Der 1,4er mit 105 PS. War von letztes Jahr oder so neu gekauft mit 40 k km. Also noch sehr neu, Und war ein Scheiß Motor. Ständig dieses rumgetucker.



Hat er nicht gesagt sportlich?


----------



## Lee (12. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Audi hat heute Bilder vom neuen Q7 gepostet. Wie findet ihr den rein optisch im Vergleich zum Vorgänger? Ich finde den alten viel aufregender und nicht so "gelutscht".


Agreed!
Der neue schaut aus wie ein höher gesetzter Golf mit 4 Ringen vorne drauf. Der alte war wenigstens irgendwie mal was selbstständiges.

@Excite
Bei deinem ganzen Gelaber frage ich mich immer: Bist du wirklich schon 18 und hast tatsächlich Fahrerfahrung sammeln können? Soweit ich mich erinnere hast du erst kürzlich deinen Lappen bekommen. Und das geht ja heuzutage schon mit 17...

Denn es macht gewiss keinen Spaß bei einem Saugmotor immer 3 Gänge runterschalten zu müssen das mal etwas passiert. Auch in der Stadt ist es schön, wenn man zügig von 30 auf 60 beschleunigen kann ohne den Gang wechseln zu müssen. Und die kleinen Turbomotoren schaffen das locker. Kleine Sauger hingegen nicht, weil die untenrum einfach keine Kraft haben. 
Ich würde meinen 1.4er mit seinen 100ps sofort gegen einen Turbo tauschen, der nur 90ps hat. Die maximale Leistung ist bei beiden beschissen, keine Frage. Aber beim Turbo hast du einfach viel mehr von der Leistung als beim Sauger, der seine 100 Pferde erst ab 4k rpm bekommt. Mit so hohen Drehzahlen und der damit verbundenen Lautstärke längere Zeit zu fahren macht übrigens wenig freude und finden auch Passanten und etwaige Mitfahrer nicht sehr geil.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Bin schon seit Sept. 18

Wenn man nen sportlicheren Diesel fährt ändert das doch nix an der Motorcharakteristik ?!?


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin jünger als er und quatsch nicht so Zeug daher...
Der 320d ner Fahrschule hier geht aber sehr gut...


----------



## aloha84 (12. Dezember 2014)

Was hat der 1,4 er (105PS) mit Diesel zu tun? Mir ist kein 1,4er Diesel der VAG bekannt.
Ich mag zwar auch mehr Benziner.....aber der C250 CDI meines Kollegen fährt ebenfalls äußerst zügig.
Und der Astra Bi-Turbo den ich probe gefahren bin hatte ebenfalls eine sehr gute Elastizität --> zumindest reichts, um beim Beschleunigen zu grinsen.


----------



## ich558 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ein 1.4er TDi ist nicht gerade ein Musterbeispiel Für einen geilen Diesel. Cayenne Diesel S oder M550d fahren und klingen schon besser.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Dezember 2014)

Gerade mal geguckt, ist der 1,4er ein Dreizylinder?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Ne, musste mal bei Seat Leon gucken. Is ja quasi VW. Kann aber auch 1,5er oder so gewesen sein, keine Ahnung, war mir egal. Für die PS war er schon in ordnung von der Beschleunigung klar. Aber einfach mal die Diesel an sich ist Kacke. Egal wie viel PS. Der sound wird nicht besser und die RPM nicht höher und alles is einfach nicht so geil


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja excite hätte wirklich erstmal lesen sollen, was mr. c king geschrieben hat... Da war die Rede von einem sportlich ausgelegtem aktuellen Diesel. Damit sind gewiss kein 1,4er oder 1,6er Diesel gemeint 
Genau so die Aussage, dass nichts über Hochdrehzahl Sauger geht. 
Ab ner gewissen Zylinderzahl und Hubraumgröße können Sauger durchaus Spaß machen, aber in nem Auto was 1,6 Tonnen leer auf die Wage bringt, ziehe ich das Drehmoment plus des aufgeladenen Vierzylinders vor. Zumal die sich mittlerweile richtig gut anfühlen. Da kann ich TheBadfrag nur zustimmen, bin auch mal den 1,8 TFSI in nem zweitürigen A3 gefahren. Ob man mit nem schweren A3 (allrad+fünftürig) damit auf ner Rennstrecke fahren muss, ist ne andere Sache. Aber Fahrkönnen macht ja mehr aus als 50ps extra


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Das habe ich nicht gesagt, das nichts über sauger geht. Ich sehe nur kein wirklichen Sinn im Downsizing. Da tuts auch ein normaler Sauger

Mein Favorit ist immer noch ein R6, am liebsten aufgeladen, schön TwinTurbo. Aber ohne Turbo ist der auch schon ganz gut, sieht man ja im 3er das des Wunderbar funktioniert. 

Diesel würde ich mir nie kaufen, egal wie viel PS.


----------



## Lee (12. Dezember 2014)

> Diesel würde ich mir nie kaufen, egal wie viel PS.


Bis du irgendwann einmal zum Pendler wirst und ohne Diesel an den Spritpreisen verarmen würdest


----------



## Beam39 (12. Dezember 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Audi RS 3 Sportback: 2015 - autobild.de
> 
> Ultimatives "Haben Wollen". Ich steh dem Produkten des VW Konzerns ja auch krititsch gegenüber aber bei dem stimmt einfach alles



Hab den heute in blau gesehen. Live sieht der nochmal deutlich geiler aus. Ein wirklich geiles Gefährt.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Dezember 2014)

@excite
Ich weiß du bist erst 18, aber wenn du mal jeden Tag 50km + x zur arbeit hin UND zurückfahren musst --> dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß an der tankstelle, mit einem R6 Biturbo.



Zoon schrieb:


> Audi RS 3 Sportback: 2015 - autobild.de
> 
> Ultimatives "Haben Wollen". Ich steh dem Produkten des VW Konzerns ja  auch krititsch gegenüber aber* bei dem stimmt einfach alles*
> 
> ...



Für einen Kompakten bezahle ich keine 50t + x€, und das Heck gefällt mir nicht. Der Rest ist schon ganz gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Ab ner gewissen Zylinderzahl und Hubraumgröße können Sauger durchaus Spaß machen, aber in nem Auto was 1,6 Tonnen leer auf die Wage bringt, ziehe ich das Drehmoment plus des aufgeladenen Vierzylinders vor. Zumal die sich mittlerweile richtig gut anfühlen. Da kann ich TheBadfrag nur zustimmen, bin auch mal den 1,8 TFSI in nem zweitürigen A3 gefahren. Ob man mit nem schweren A3 (allrad+fünftürig) damit auf ner Rennstrecke fahren muss, ist ne andere Sache. Aber Fahrkönnen macht ja mehr aus als 50ps extra


So schwer ist meiner nicht. Der kommt vollgetankt trotz Allrad nicht mal auf 1300 KG.  12.. irgendwas wiegt der. Genaue Zahl hab ich nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Dezember 2014)

*ExciteLetsPlay*, gibts wieder einiges Tolles von dir. Danke dafuer .

Wann hast du vor der ganzen Automobilindustrie zu erklaeren das ihr Motorenkonzept, welches ja nicht aus heiterem Himmel entstanden ist, totaler Schwachsinn ist?
Was genau hast du jetzt gegen Diesel? Den Sound? Die Fahrcharakteristik? 
Ich mein du faehrst eine "getunte" 08/15 Gurke, die optisch auch sehr viel Liebhaberei braucht und toenst hier rum, als waeren alle anderen irgendwelche Idioten.

Dachte immer BadFrag waer schon schlimm, aber der hat wenigsten Ahnung von einigen Sachen  und Einiges was er von sich gibt, hat Hand und Fuß, aber Du?! 

Eine Bitte noch: hoer blos nicht auf zu posten.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Bis du irgendwann einmal zum Pendler wirst und ohne Diesel an den Spritpreisen verarmen würdest


Es gibt ja auch noch LPG und Erdgas.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch LPG und Erdgas.


Da würde ich einen Diesel aber 10 Mal vorziehen. Gas kann man nur im absoluten Notfall fahren.


----------



## winner961 (12. Dezember 2014)

Haben wir die Diskussion wieder beendet ? Es gibt viele diesel die sportlich ausglegt sind.  Ex..... Sieht das nicht ein. Sonst alles geklärt. Stimmt bin letztens den 1.9 Diesel in nem Punto gefahren. Das Ding ging auch gut vorwärts bei nicht zu kurzem Drehzahlband


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da würde ich einen Diesel aber 10 Mal vorziehen. Gas kann man nur im absoluten Notfall fahren.


Sehe ich auch so.  Gas macht wirklich wenig Spaß,  außer beim Bezahlen.   


@ExciteLetsPlay

Ich war bis vor einigen Monaten hier öfters unterwegs, und irgendwann wurde es mir zu blöd.  Ehrlich gesagt bin ich überrascht, dass du immer noch hier bist,  und auch immer noch kein bisschen dazu gelernt hast. 
Du hast weder Erfahrung noch theoretisches Wissen. Sorry, aber deine "Meinungen"  sind absolut unfundiertes Zeug das du irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast oder einfach zufällig und trotzdem absolut inhaltlos ist. 



Hier mal schnell das erstbeste Youtube-Video das ich gefunden habe,  M550d mit satten 740NM. Wohl bekomms.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ma-KBPcwRlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

08/15 Gurke !!! Ich glaube ja du spinnst. habe mal respekt. Vom ED3 gibt es keine 100 angemeldeten mehr in Deutschland. 

Wenn ich Beruflich immer mit Auto fahren müsste ( Wohl kaum, wenn dann eher in Berlin, und da fährt man mit Zug hin. Da gibt es ja genug Angebote) könnte ich doch entspannt bei meinem Bleiben. Auf der Auto bahn mit 140 mitschwimmen sind auch unter 6 Liter Verbrauch. Ich kauf mir doch kein Auto für mehrere tausend Euro, nur weil das 1 Liter weniger verbraucht. Da macht man am Ende minus. Wenn es dann wirklich täglich Autobahn ist, würde ich auf 3er BMW umsteigen, aufgrund des besseren Komforts. Den kann man auch locker unter 10 L auf der Bahn fahren, 325 oder so. Bis 10L verbrauch, ist finde ich absolut vertretbar, und wenn man kein Hungerslohn verdient auch locker leistbar. Mit Diesel könnte ich echt nicht leben. Alleine der Sound und dieses tuckern macht mich schon depressiv. Und nen 3er mit 200 PS Diesel verbraucht auch seine 6 oder 7 Liter, so viel spart man da auch nicht. Als Alternative gibt es ja auch noch öffentliche Verkehrsmittel. Dann kann ich mir weiterhin ein Daily sparen und nur ein Spaßauto haben.

Ich sage ja nicht das Diesel nicht schnell und flott unterwegs sein kann, mir Gefälllt aber das ganze Konzept, die Charakteristik, der Sound und das Gesamtpaket halt nciht. Ich bleib beim Ottomotor.


----------



## winner961 (12. Dezember 2014)

Super das es nur 100 davon gibt schöner wird er auch nicht 

Ich versteh nicht warum wann sich ein Auto kauft und nur zum Spaß damit fährt wenn es kein Oldtimer ist oder ein Supersportwagen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Schönheit ist geschmackssache und darüber kann man nicht streiten  

Ich verstehe auch einige Hobbys nicht, zum Beispiel Briefmarken sammeln.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich möchte mal anmerken:  Fahrzeuge können aus zwei Gründen selten sein.  Wenn sie sich niemand leisten kann oder wenn sie niemand haben will ...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Deshalb war das Auto ja auch schon 3 Tage nach Inserirerung verkauft, und wo ich da war hat ihm noch einer einen höheren Preis am Telefon geboten. 
Aber schön das du hier Anspielungen über Fahrzeuge machst die du noch nicht gesehen hast.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal anmerken:  Fahrzeuge können aus zwei Gründen selten sein.  Wenn sie sich niemand leisten kann oder wenn sie niemand haben will ...


Oder weil sie nur in einer limitierten Auflage hergestellt wurden.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Deshalb war das Auto ja auch schon 3 Tage nach Inserirerung verkauft, und wo ich da war hat ihm noch einer einen höheren Preis am Telefon geboten.
> Aber schön das du hier Anspielungen über Fahrzeuge machst die du noch nicht gesehen hast.



Ich habe ihn mir gerade angeschaut ...   Ugh.   Aber wie du schon sagst,  Schönheit ist natürlich Geschmackssache.  
Aber auch technisch ist das nun wirklich keine Offenbarung.

Und ich habe nicht ein Angebot gesehen, dass es bis in den vierstelligen Preisbereich geschafft hat ...   



@turboschnecke:  gut, das stimmt.  Das fällt aber in den meisten Fällen mit den Fahrzeugen zusammen, die sich kaum jemand leisten kann/will.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So schwer ist meiner nicht. Der kommt vollgetankt trotz Allrad nicht mal auf 1300 KG.  12.. irgendwas wiegt der. Genaue Zahl hab ich nicht im Kopf.



Oh ok, sry :9 Dann hab ich nichts gesagt  Wirst ja am besten wissen was im "Fahrzeugbrief" steht.
Wikipedia hatte das ausgespuckt: Audi A3 8P â€“ Wikipedia

Und ich hatte noch zu gut Chris Harris Worte zum RS3 im Kopf xD 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xwecTp91-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1650Kg sind halt doch einiges. besonders wenn 985kg auf der Vorderachse ruhen.

Edit: ah wollte eig. die url für die wiedergabeposition auf 11.07min posten


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich habe es eher bräunlich in Erinnerung


Als ich das letzte mal in die alu-flaschen geschaut habe war es noch schwarz. 


aloha84 schrieb:


> Was hat der 1,4 er (105PS) mit Diesel zu tun? Mir ist kein 1,4er Diesel der VAG bekannt.


Es gab aber zumindest mal einen. Der wurde u.a. auch im A2 verbaut und hatte 75 ps.
Was wohl gemeint war ist der 1.6 er TDI mit 105 ps. Das ding ist aber wirklich lahmarschig hoch 3. Erst ab 2 liter hubraum geht halbwegs was vorwärts...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Naja dann habe ich wohl ein schlechtes Modell erwischt. 

Aber eigentlcih traurig, meiner hat 0,1L weniger Hubraum, kein Turbo, 25 PS mehr und geht besser und verbraucht vllt.  nen liter mehr. Haben sie in den 20 Jahren mMn nicht wirklich einen Fortschritt gemacht. Wenn man mit dem Diesel die selben Drehzahlen fahren könnte, wie den Benziner, würde er auch mind. genauso viel verbrauchen.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. Dezember 2014)

Letztendlich ist es ja auch so, dass man mit nem 1,6 TDI mehr verbraucht als mit nem 2,0 TDI, da man ständig Gas geben muss, um mitzuschwimmen. Dazu kommt noch, dass der kleine Diesel, dann u.U nur 5 stat 6 Gänge hat


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Sag ich ja. Downsizing ist Mist. Vor allem der kleine Motor in einem so großen Auto und schweren Auto. Es muss ja nicht immer die größte Motorisierung sein, aber auch nciht die kleinste. 

Der Diesel von meinem Vater ist auch nicht doll, viel zu klein für den Landrover. 150 PS für ne Schrankwand mit 1,8 oder 9 tonnen. Tuckert nochmehr. Könnt mich nie an den Sound gewöhnen...


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab den neuesten 2.0TDI (150PS) jetzt nen paar mal im Skoda Octavia mit DSG gesehen. Der dreht auch munter hoch und zieht noch einigermaßen bis 180. 
Als japanischen Vergleich bin ich bisher nur mal 5km in nem MX5 mitgefahren. Da das aber keine Vollgasfahrt war hab ich nur mitbekommen dass er bis 4500 sauber und schnell hochdreht. Einen Roadster mit nem Kombi zu vergleichen wäre jetzt aber auch eh ein bisschen unpassend.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2014)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Oh ok, sry :9 Dann hab ich nichts gesagt  Wirst ja am besten wissen was im "Fahrzeugbrief" steht.
> Wikipedia hatte das ausgespuckt: Audi A3 8P â€“ Wikipedia


Meiner ist ein zweitüriger 8L und kein 8P.


----------



## Zoon (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn man mit dem Diesel die selben Drehzahlen fahren könnte, wie den Benziner, würde er auch mind. genauso viel verbrauchen.



1. Geht das nicht schon rein physikalisch oder hast schon nen Dieselmotor gesehen wo die Redline bei 9000 rpm anfängt 

2. Das schärfste was mein Diesel unter Vollast Also Topspeed verbraucht waren 14 Liter auf 100 km  (+ Mitfahrer und Klima an  )- VOLLGAS wohlgemerkt ein Benziner liegt da bei 25 Litern oder mehr. Das ist einfach Natur der Konzepte. ICh habe Fahrspass und komme pro Tank trotzdem bis zu 1100 km weit, was für ne Alltags Pendelkutsche wichtig ist. Bei extremst vielen und zügigen Autobahnetappen also 200kmh aufwärts reichts immer noch für 900km pro Tank


Aber offenbar kennste Dieselmotoren echt nur von der Mitfahrt im ÖPNV


----------



## fatlace (12. Dezember 2014)

excite
wie viele verschiedene autos bist du den schon gefahren?
du hast mal null ahnung von motoren und tönst hier rum als hättest du schon 40jahre den führerschein und bist tausende verschiedene autos gefahren, mein gott.
mir gefällt dein ed3, aber das der sich besser fahren soll als ein turbo ist so ein großer bullshit den du dir da selber einredest.
und das diesel mist sind und sich kacke anhören ist auch klar wenn man in seinem leben nur ein einzigen ausgelutschten golf aus der fahrschule gefahren ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Ist mir klar das es nicht geht, deshalb auch könnte. Finde ich aber gut das dir dein Diesel gefällt.

Edit: wo habe ich geschrieben das er BESSER fährt? Nur das ich ihn mehr mag. Würde ich jetzt sagen ich finde Französische Autos kacke und würde mir nie eins kaufen, würde sich auch keiner drüber aufregen. Ich bleibe jedenfalls beim Ottomotor. Ist ja schön das es sie gibt, aber ich brauche keinen.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (12. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Meiner ist ein zweitüriger 8L und kein 8P.



Ah ok  Der damalige S3 war ja super geil


----------



## fatlace (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist mir klar das es nicht geht, deshalb auch könnte. Finde ich aber gut das dir dein Diesel gefällt.
> 
> Edit: wo habe ich geschrieben das er BESSER fährt? Nur das ich ihn mehr mag. Würde ich jetzt sagen ich finde Französische Autos kacke und würde mir nie eins kaufen, würde sich auch keiner drüber aufregen. Ich bleibe jedenfalls beim Ottomotor. Ist ja schön das es sie gibt, aber ich brauche keinen.



und das diesel träge sind und langsam hochdrehen haste auch nicht geschrieben?

sorry aber wen man keine ahnung hat, dann sollte man einfach still sein.

ging jetzt nicht nur um den diesel, sondern den ganzen quatsch den du da über motoren abgelassen hast.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> 2. Das schärfste was mein Diesel unter Vollast Also Topspeed verbraucht waren 14 Liter auf 100 km  (+ Mitfahrer und Klima an  )- VOLLGAS wohlgemerkt...


Frage mich gerade wie man 14l/100 km mit einem diesel schafft. (außer bei 3l hubraum aufwärts) Mit binärer fahrweise (autobahn-> fast dauer-vollgas) hab ich mit meinem 1.9er PD mal 9 liter geschafft und seitdem nie wieder. Bei 180 (Auto schafft "nur" 200) sind es noch 7,5. Da läuft doch bei 14 litern schon der blanke diesel aus dem auspuff...


----------



## nfsgame (12. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> sorry aber wen man keine ahnung hat, dann sollte man einfach still sein.


+1


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> und das diesel träge sind und langsam hochdrehen haste auch nicht geschrieben?



Das schon, ich finde im Vergleich zu Benzinern drehen sie langsam hoch. Mag ja vielleicht auch einige geben, bei dennen das nicht so ist, aber ich denke bei der Vielzahl stimmt das schon. Gibt ja auch Dieselmotoren die bei Rennen eingesetzt werden, und auf ob es auf die zutrifft weiß ich nicht, aber ich glaube schon. Aber das Getucker finde ich schlimmer als teilweise die Trägheit. Ich kann absolut den Sound nicht leiden, da ist warscheinlich ein e AUto sogar besser.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das schon, ich finde im Vergleich zu Benzinern drehen sie langsam hoch. Mag ja vielleicht auch einige geben, bei dennen das nicht so ist, aber ich denke bei der Vielzahl stimmt das schon. Gibt ja auch Dieselmotoren die bei Rennen eingesetzt werden, und auf ob es auf die zutrifft weiß ich nicht, aber ich glaube schon. Aber das Getucker finde ich schlimmer als teilweise die Trägheit. Ich kann absolut den Sound nicht leiden, da ist warscheinlich ein e AUto sogar besser.



Und ich glaube, dass 99% Deines "Wissens" auf Hörensagen beruht. Sorry aber fahr erst einmal ein paar Jahre Auto und vor allem verschiedene Modelle, bevor Du Dich hier so weit aus dem Fenster lehnst. Das ist ja langsam echt nicht mehr auszuhalten was Du hier postest.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, dass 99% Deines "Wissens" auf Hörensagen beruht. Sorry aber fahr erst einmal ein paar Jahre Auto und vor allem verschiedene Modelle, bevor Du Dich hier so weit aus dem Fenster lehnst. Das ist ja langsam echt nicht mehr auszuhalten was Du hier postest.



+1


----------



## Verminaard (12. Dezember 2014)

Von was fuer einem Getucker redest du bitte?

Du stellst hier Dieselfahrzeuge so dar, als waeren das Alles Traktoren aus den 50ern.

Stell dir mal vor, ich hab sogar ein Cabrio/Coupe mit einem Dieselmotor und finde das Teil toll.
Und auf jeden Fall ungleich schicker als dein seltsames Gefaehrt, obwohl meiner nicht getunt ist.
Allein dieses Heck oO


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade wie man 14l/100 km mit einem diesel schafft. (außer bei 3l hubraum aufwärts) Mit binärer fahrweise (autobahn-> fast dauer-vollgas) hab ich mit meinem 1.9er PD mal 9 liter geschafft und seitdem nie wieder. Bei 180 (Auto schafft "nur" 200) sind es noch 7,5. Da läuft doch bei 14 litern schon der blanke diesel aus dem auspuff...



München - Stuttgart - Karlsruhe - Gießen nur auf dem Bodenblech: 17L im Durchschnitt bei 170km/H Durchschnitt laut Bordcomputer mit einem 1.9 PD TDI Automatik   Da war der neue Firmenwagen gleich eingefahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Na geh ma durch die Stadt, da hörst schon am vorbeilaufen wo da ein diesel tuckert, ganz schlimm is ja noch der land rover von meinem vater, der is schlimmer als jeder trecker. Ihr tut ja alle so als ob diesel die heilige Lösung ist. Da würde ich lieber Autogas fahren. 

@Verminaard: Danke für dein Kompliment für mein seltsames Gefährt, dann zeig mal deins her


----------



## Harlekin1781 (12. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich drehen sie Langsamer Hoch die Kurbelwellen sind Schwerer ausgelegt Schwung und Riemenscheibe sind meistens Schwerer weil der Idealdrehmoment  bei viel geringerer Drehzahl anliegt  . Geschweigenden sind Diesel selten ab Werk für Sportzwecke ausgerichtet.
Selbst ein von Abt  Getuneter A5  Kneift bei der Drehzahl Schnell den Arsch zu .Aber die Rundenzeiten können sich wieder sehen Lassen wenn es keine Berg oder Slalom Rennen sind !

mfg.Harle


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na geh ma durch die Stadt, da hörst schon am vorbeilaufen wo da ein diesel tuckert, ganz schlimm is ja noch der land rover von meinem vater, der is schlimmer als jeder trecker. Ihr tut ja alle so als ob diesel die heilige Lösung ist. Da würde ich lieber Autogas fahren.


Wenn es ein älterer Defender ist wundert das wenig, das Teil kann man aber schlecht mit was anderem Vergleichen. Da sind die grundlegenden Ansprüche halt andere.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Dezember 2014)

Also ich mag sogar den Sound von Traktoren, ich hab mit nem richtigen Diesel kein Problem *schulterzuck*


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Nene is schon nen Freelander 2, aber die Schalldämmung in der Motorhaube ist beschädigt. Aber ich fande schon den Seat nervig, der hat nur einen kleinen Diesel, und ist fast neu. Warum sollte es bei anderen leiser sein ? Baut VW jetzt schlechte Autos ?


----------



## Verminaard (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @Verminaard: Danke für dein Kompliment für mein seltsames Gefährt, dann zeig mal deins her



Habe leider keine anderen Fotos. Sind hier gerade am nach Hause weg, wo ich den Wagen geholt hatte. Frau meinte sie muesste unbedingt was verewigen.
Das Ganze auf Zubehoeralu's mit Winterreifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Veraenderungen vorgenommen, kein Tuning, kein gar nix.
Find den gut wie er ist 
Na beim Beulendoktor war er im Fruehjahr.


----------



## Harlekin1781 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab noch nen 525er Turbodiesel Kombi  vor der Tür der Klingt jetzt auch net viel Besser  aber als Lasten-Esel mit wenig verbrauch Schlägt er sich ganz gut 

mfg.Harle


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Praktisch als Alltagsgurke auf jedenfall, aber für mich wäre das halt nix.


----------



## Harlekin1781 (12. Dezember 2014)

Keine Angst ich hab noch nen alten e30 mit Heißem 2,7 Liter Motor voll auf Beschleunigung getrimmt .Man will ja auch mal Spaß haben !!  der zieht sich aber bei meiner Fahrweise Locker 25Liter+ Rein 

mfg.Harle


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na geh ma durch die Stadt, da hörst schon am vorbeilaufen wo da ein diesel tuckert, ganz schlimm is ja noch der land rover von meinem vater, der is schlimmer als jeder trecker. Ihr tut ja alle so als ob diesel die heilige Lösung ist. Da würde ich lieber Autogas fahren.



Du hörst es bei den neuen Dieseln eben nicht mehr !
z.B. ein 335i und ein 335d klingen im Stand sehr ähnlich, da die Benziner heutzutage auch alle leicht "nageln".
Und unter Last kommen die V6 CR Diesel nem V6 Benziner schon recht nahe.
Audi A5 3 0 TDI full Supersprint exhaust - YouTube
Audi A5, 3.0tdi, Sound - YouTube
Audi A5 3.0 TDI Quattro Sound Downpipe Full Supersprint exhaust - YouTube
Heutzutage ähnlen sich die Diesel und Benziner immer mehr.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Dezember 2014)

Darf ich das ganze hier mal unterbrechen? 

Ich fahre derzeit n Peugeot 205 Cabrio, so langsam wird der alt genug dass ich den nurnoch als Zweitwagen nutzen möchte, ist halt schon ein wirklich schönes entspanntes Auto mit einem gewissen Charme.. Aber für den Alltag brauch ich auch was, eher klein und spaßig als groß und schnell, tendenziell hatte ich an den 208er gedacht, ich mag Peugeot einfach. Hat den hier jemand oder kann mir was dazu sagen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2014)

Naja ich finde die klingen alle nicht schön. Da finde ich ein E46 M3 besser vom Sound.


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2014)

Der ganze Kram mit illegalen Downpipes ist für einen Vergleich mehr als fehl am Platz.


----------



## fatlace (12. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Habe leider keine anderen Fotos. Sind hier gerade am nach Hause weg, wo ich den Wagen geholt hatte. Frau meinte sie muesste unbedingt was verewigen.
> Das Ganze auf Zubehoeralu's mit Winterreifen.
> 
> 
> ...




ach guck mal, bei mir um die ecke


----------



## Verminaard (12. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> ach guck mal, bei mir um die ecke



Hatte ich doch schon mal erwaehnt meine ich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der ganze Kram mit illegalen Downpipes ist für einen Vergleich mehr als fehl am Platz.



Die Videos dienten auch nur zur Veranschaulichung.
Wenn man nem Benziner nen DPF in die AGA stecken würde, würde da auch kein Klang mehr rauskommen.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja ich finde die klingen alle nicht schön. Da finde ich ein E46 M3 besser vom Sound.



Das ist ja mal wieder ein Vergleich 
Ich schrieb, dass ein V6 Diesel ähnlich einem V6 Benziner klingt und du schmeißt nen R6 Benziner rein 
Du kannst nen V6 klanglich nicht mit einem R6 vergleichen.


----------



## Harlekin1781 (12. Dezember 2014)

Der A5 Diesel Klingt ja wirklich nicht schlecht aber was den Sound angeht muss er sich doch dem Benziner geschlagen geben !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK2Pp7O5AwU


mfg.Harle


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man nem Benziner nen DPF in die AGA stecken würde, würde da auch kein Klang mehr rauskommen.



Eines der ersten Modelle wird wohl schon 2015 auf den Markt kommen. Zu Hersteller und Motor nenne ich aber mal keine Details. Nur grundsätzlich zu den Partikelemissionen - ein Otto-Direkteinspritzer emittiert heute eine ~ 6-8 Mal so große Partikelmenge als ein vergleichbarer Diesel mit Filter. Sollte also jedem klar sein wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## fatlace (12. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch schon mal erwaehnt meine ich



kann sein
Bist du im sommer auch freitag abends auf den treffen beim uni parkplatz?


----------



## Harlekin1781 (12. Dezember 2014)

Sorry aber solange der Großteil der Hier aus dem Verkehr genommenen Fahrzeuge aufs Schiff geht und anderswo weiterfährt -Die Größten Umweltverschmutzer der Welt sich nicht Bekehren Lassen--und der Flugverkehr Pro Stunde Bald mehr Emissionen als Sämtliche Autos Weltweit ausstoßen ! Kann mir dieser Mist gestohlen Bleiben  

Dieser Öko-Wahn Kostet Jede Menge und Deutschland ist nur nen Fliegenschiss auf der Erde.
Da hat der Rest der Welt ne Menge aufzuholen !!

mit Besten Grüßen Harle  (genervt ohne Ende vom Pseudo Öko Mist)


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Eines der ersten Modelle wird wohl schon 2015 auf den Markt kommen. Zu Hersteller und Motor nenne ich aber mal keine Details. Nur grundsätzlich zu den Partikelemissionen - ein Otto-Direkteinspritzer emittiert heute eine ~ 6-8 Mal so große Partikelmenge als ein vergleichbarer Diesel mit Filter. Sollte also jedem klar sein wo die Reise hingeht.



Wenn ich mich an die Endrohre meines Scirocco erinnere, die sahen aus wie die eines 30 Jahre alten Diesel.


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2014)

Es wird sich zeigen, wie schnell sich Politik und Autolobby auf eine Einführung einigen. Der Preis ist wie auch beim Diesel eine riesige Hürde, da schon heute ca. 20% des Preises eines Autos mit Selbstzünder durch die Abgasnachbehandlung aufgefressen werden. Wir haben das neulich bei einem Lehrgang in unseren Prüflaboratorien durchgesprochen, aber ich bekomme das kaum noch zusammen, da die ganze Materie extrem komplex ist. Meine Tätigkeit berührt das auch nur am Rande, da ich lediglich die Einstufung in die entsprechende Abgasverschlüsselung in Bezug auf die Richtlinie gegen die geprüft wurde vornehmen muss. Interessant aber eben auch sehr kompliziert.


----------



## Harlekin1781 (13. Dezember 2014)

Die Frage die ich mir in dem Zusammenhang immer Stelle  ist die nach der Relevanz  !  Deutschland zb. erreicht Nichtmal die Größe von Texas .

Was Bringen hier die ganzen Fortschritte im Umweltschutz solange in Afrika Elektro-Schott abgefackelt wird usw.  

Global gesehen steht hier doch beides schon Lange in keinem Verhältnis mehr.

mfg.Harle


----------



## Beam39 (13. Dezember 2014)

Na mal ganz ehrlich, bis auf einige Ausnahmen klingen die ganzen neuen Benzinmotoren einfach nur noch ********. 

Beispiel BMW: Der e46 M3 klingt geiler als der Neue. Der 10 Zylinder im M5 deutlich geiler als der Neue. Ok, kein Vergleich weil 8 und 10 Zylinder, aber selbst der v8 vom e39 M5 klingt deutlich geiler als die neuen 8 Zylinder der M-Modelle.

Bei AMG das selbe Spiel. 

Bis auf Audi haben vom Sound her alle verloren, wobei Audis RS-Modelle noch nie so wirklich bekannt waren für einen auffallenden Sound. Waren/ sind alle zurückhaltend vom Klang her.

Btw. habt ihr den neuen Q7 gesehen? Touareg 2.0 ftw.  Man mag über den "Alten" sagen was man will, groß, klobig, hässlich - er hatte was Eigenes. Der neue sieht einfach nur aus wie nen schlechter Touareg Abklatsch.. Bitter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Dezember 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Eines der ersten Modelle wird wohl schon 2015 auf den Markt kommen. Zu Hersteller und Motor nenne ich aber mal keine Details. Nur grundsätzlich zu den Partikelemissionen - ein Otto-Direkteinspritzer emittiert heute eine ~ 6-8 Mal so große Partikelmenge als ein vergleichbarer Diesel mit Filter. Sollte also jedem klar sein wo die Reise hingeht.



Vorallem sind die Partikel auch noch deutlich kleiner als die eines Diesel Motors.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich diese Technik zur Dieselherstellung am Markt behaupten wird: Diese Anlage macht aus CO2 und Wasser einfach Benzin - DIE WELT


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2014)

Andere Baustelle: Schwiegermuttern will sich eine B-Klasse kaufen. Ich soll mal schauen. Vom Budget geht max 20.000 Euro, eher weniger. Nun meine Frage: Eher eine der Letzten vom alten Modell oder eher das aktuelle Modell (eher von den Ersten)? 
Die Anforderungen halten sich in Grenzen. Benziner, Automatik, Klima, Sitzheizung. Laufleistung bis 50.000km. Schwiegermuttern ist Rentnerin und fährt max 5.000km in Jahr. Bei der alten B-Klasse liest man viel von rost. Zieht sich das durch die ganze Baureihe oder hat das MB in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Dezember 2014)

Benziner müssen ordendlich Ruß aus dem Auspuff pusten, sonst laufen die zu Mager.  Gassner Motorsport zeigt wie das geht -> Gassner-Mitsubishi Evo hg500r im Test: 3,7 Sekunden Hand-Geschaltet (Bildergalerie, Bild 10) - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT

Um den Evo von Gassner fahren zu dürfen würde ich so ziemlich alles machen....



riedochs schrieb:


> Andere Baustelle: Schwiegermuttern will sich eine B-Klasse kaufen. Ich soll mal schauen. Vom Budget geht max 20.000 Euro, eher weniger. Nun meine Frage: Eher eine der Letzten vom alten Modell oder eher das aktuelle Modell (eher von den Ersten)?
> Die Anforderungen halten sich in Grenzen. Benziner, Automatik, Klima, Sitzheizung. Laufleistung bis 50.000km. Schwiegermuttern ist Rentnerin und fährt max 5.000km in Jahr. Bei der alten B-Klasse liest man viel von rost. Zieht sich das durch die ganze Baureihe oder hat das MB in den Griff bekommen?


Auf jeden Fall die neue(w246) kaufen. Frag nicht warum, einfach die neue kaufen.


----------



## raceandsound (13. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Na mal ganz ehrlich, bis auf einige Ausnahmen klingen die ganzen neuen Benzinmotoren einfach nur noch ********.
> 
> Beispiel BMW: Der e46 M3 klingt geiler als der Neue. Der 10 Zylinder im M5 deutlich geiler als der Neue. Ok, kein Vergleich weil 8 und 10 Zylinder, aber selbst der v8 vom e39 M5 klingt deutlich geiler als die neuen 8 Zylinder der M-Modelle.



Deswegen werd ich meine Emma mit ins Grab nehmen...^^
Alles was da von BMW nachgekommen ist, ist in punkto Sound/Erlebnis/Gefühl ein Rückschritt...traurig aber wahr...
Bin gerade an einem E28 M5 dran, ein E9 3.0er Coupe wär noch schön,aber nicht leistbar, oder ich bau mir selber eins.
Den Rest können sich blau/weiss dort hinstecken, wo es ganz dunkel ist! ^^


----------



## Harlekin1781 (13. Dezember 2014)

Die Neuen Brauchen schon etwas Liebe bis das Gefühl und der Sound kommt   mit Serie is da Nix  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDObTmmWzDI


----------



## Verminaard (13. Dezember 2014)

@*fatlace*, nein. War ich noch nie und glaube nicht das es mich da hinziehen wird.

@*Harlekin1781*. natuerlich ist die Oekoentwicklung primaer fuer die Umwelt! Oder doch nicht und es geht in Wirklichkeit um enorm viel Geld?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> München - Stuttgart - Karlsruhe - Gießen nur auf dem Bodenblech: 17L im Durchschnitt bei 170km/H Durchschnitt laut Bordcomputer mit einem 1.9 PD TDI Automatik   Da war der neue Firmenwagen gleich eingefahren.


Sicher das es ein PD war? Die gab es nur als 1.9 bzw. die letzten als 2.0 TDI.
Aber wie gesagt, ich schaffe nicht so viel verbrauch, auch nicht mit dem messer zwischen den zähnen beim fahren. Mein BC zeigt im letzten gang bei vollgas max. 15l/100km an, meint als durchschnitt aber das 12l/100km durch sind und beim tanken sind es dann gut 9l/100km. Getestet hatte ich das auf der strecke neustadt(orla)->hanover. Wenn man da einmal an leipzig vorbei ist, hat man am WE da freie bahn.


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2014)

Bin mir ganz sicher, war ein 2003er Passat Variant.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2014)

Müßte dann also 100, 130 oder 136 ps gehabt haben. Darüber gab es nur CR-motoren, (2,5L V6) welche durchaus ordentlich geschluckt haben könnten.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Müßte dann also 100, 130 oder 136 ps gehabt haben. Darüber gab es nur CR-motoren, (2,5L V6) welche durchaus ordentlich geschluckt haben könnten.


Ich dachte PD bei VW hätte die Abstufung 101, 131, 150PS gehabt ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Dezember 2014)

Harlekin1781 schrieb:


> Die Neuen Brauchen schon etwas Liebe bis das Gefühl und der Sound kommt   mit Serie is da Nix  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDObTmmWzDI



Vorallem ist bei dem M5 der komplette Motor überarbeitet, inkl. Kurbelwelle, Pleul und Kolben (Hubraum wurde um 800ccm erhöht)


----------



## fatlace (13. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Na mal ganz ehrlich, bis auf einige Ausnahmen klingen die ganzen neuen Benzinmotoren einfach nur noch ********.
> 
> Beispiel BMW: Der e46 M3 klingt geiler als der Neue. Der 10 Zylinder im M5 deutlich geiler als der Neue. Ok, kein Vergleich weil 8 und 10 Zylinder, aber selbst der v8 vom e39 M5 klingt deutlich geiler als die neuen 8 Zylinder der M-Modelle.
> 
> ...



Das liegt daran das die neuen Motoren alle Turbos haben, der Turbo schluckt extrem viel sound.
Gerade bei den AMG's merkt man das, da haben die etwas älteren Modelle ohne Turbo den geilsten V8 Sound.

BTW Den M5 kenne ich, der kommt aus meinem Dorf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich dachte PD bei VW hätte die Abstufung 101, 131, 150PS gehabt ?


Es gab die erste serie mit 101 und 115 PS. Die 2. gab es dann mit 100 (oder 105, weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau), 130 und 150 PS. (den letzten kenn ich nur für den leon) Danach wurden die dinger zum 2.0 TDI mit 136 bzw. 140 PS. (die kann es auch noch als 105er bluemotion gegeben haben)
Bei den 2.0ern muß man wohl aber aufpassen. Die ersten hatten probleme mit dem zylinderkopf, da 4 ventile pro zylinder. Die sind anfangs gerne gerissen. (wurde dann um design`t von glaube 4 ventile-4 kanäle in 4 ventile 2 kanäle um mehr material am zylinderkopf zu haben)


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2014)

Meiner hatte 96kw/130PS


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2014)

Dann warst du nicht im letzten gang. 
Mein passat ist bj 2001 mit 96kw/130 PS und wie gesagt, auf der bahn nicht über 9 Liter zu bekommen.  (auch wenn der BC mehr anzeigt)
Der einzige unterschied könnte noch in den einspritz-ventilen liegen. VW hat irgendwann einmal von magnet- auf piezo-steuerung für das öffnen der ventile umgestellt. Letzteres reagiert schneller und ermöglicht so mehr als 2 einspritzvörgänge pro zündung. (die magnet-ventile schaffen nur 2)


----------



## Almdudler2604 (13. Dezember 2014)

Gerade von youtube vorgeschlagen bekommen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rHCHtI347gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit: 15.38min


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann warst du nicht im letzten gang.
> Mein passat ist bj 2001 mit 96kw/130 PS und wie gesagt, auf der bahn nicht über 9 Liter zu bekommen.  (auch wenn der BC mehr anzeigt)
> Der einzige unterschied könnte noch in den einspritz-ventilen liegen. VW hat irgendwann einmal von magnet- auf piezo-steuerung für das öffnen der ventile umgestellt. Letzteres reagiert schneller und ermöglicht so mehr als 2 einspritzvörgänge pro zündung. (die magnet-ventile schaffen nur 2)


16-17 Liter (je nach Beladung, Klima...) verbrät unser mit 115PS (99er) auch bei Vollgas. Bei 150km/h mit Dachbox sind es dann noch ~10-11Liter, bei 120 etwa 6-7Liter und bei stockenden 90km/h haben wir auch schon einen 4,5er Schnitt hingelegt (Dortmund - Ostsee über A1). 
Riedochs Wert sollte also hinkommen können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt, schaff ich nicht und ich wollte auch kein auto was mehr als 10l/100km unter vollgas nimmt. Mir sind ja selbst die 10-12l vom firmen-bus (T5 140PS) zu viel für das gefährt. Der vom kollege mit 130 PS PD nimmt bei normaler fahrweise 8l und der leih-bus, den ich mal 3 tage hatte, mit 130 PS + allrad hat auf der bahn 12l genommen und das am limit. Obendrein haben auch andere handwerker schon gemeint, das die busse mit PD-motor 12l nehmen wenn man sie tritt.
Von daher kann ich eure verbräuche auch nicht so recht nach vollziehen. Für PD-motoren sehe ich diese als eher unüblich an. Meiner geht übrigens nicht schlecht für seine knapp 300 000 km und hat schon fast einen einheitsverbrauch von 6-6,5 litern/100km bei normaler fahrweise.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, schaff ich nicht und ich wollte auch kein auto was mehr als 10l/100km unter vollgas nimmt.



So ein Auto gibt es nicht! Wenn du unter 10l bleibst, dann nur weil der Vollgasanteil nicht so groß ist wie du das annimmst.

Wenn du mal siehst wieviel Energie in 1l Sprit steckt (egal ob Diesel, Benzin, Gas...) und dass mit der Leistung deines Autos vergleichst, den Wirkungsgrad von so nem Auto und die Geschwindigkeit hinzuziehst dann dürfte klar werden, dass man diese Leistung nicht abrufen kann bei einem Verbrauch von unter 10l. Es handelt sich ja nicht um ein perpetuum mobile sondern um ein auto mobile


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> So ein Auto gibt es nicht! Wenn du unter 10l bleibst, dann nur weil der Vollgasanteil nicht so groß ist wie du das annimmst.


Tja, wenn du mir jetzt erklären kannst warum der verbrauch bei abwechselndem bremsen (es fährt einem ja immer mal einer vors auto) und baldigst möglichem vollgas geben signifikant nach unten geht, und das so um ca. 1/3 wenn ich das mit den werten von tsd560ti und riedochs vergleiche, dann gebe ich mich geschlagen.  Wo ich das ausprobiert habe bin ich mit dem guten stück das erste mal eine lange strecke gefahren und ich wollte wissen, wo der tacho aufhört sich zu bewegen. (der rekord für das auto liegt bei tacho 220-225 aber berg-ein )


> Es handelt sich ja nicht um ein perpetuum mobile sondern um ein auto mobile


*klugscheiß an* Ein perpetuum mobile würde aber exakt null verbrauch haben da du einmal beschleunigst und bei bremsvorgängen die energie zu 100% zurück gewinnwn würdest. *klugscheiß aus*


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> *klugscheiß an* Ein perpetuum mobile würde aber exakt null verbrauch haben da du einmal beschleunigst und bei bremsvorgängen die energie zu 100% zurück gewinnwn würdest. *klugscheiß aus*



Ne, ein perpetuum mobile braucht Energie um in Fahrt zu kommen - da kommts nicht drum rum. Es würde aber während der Fahrt Energie erzeugen. Ein Auto, dass mehr Energie verbraucht als es in Form von Benzin oder sonstigem Kraftstoff bzw. elektrischer oder sonstiger Energie bekommt wäre daher schon eines. 

Jetzt überleg mal. 1l Diesel hat, wenn ich das richtig ais dem Kopf weiß knapp 10kWh Energie. Bei deinem Bock mit 96kW Leistung kämen - unter der Annahme, dass der Motor/ANtriebsstrang einen Wirkungsgrad von 100% also rd. 10l/h Verbrauch zusammen. Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass du dabei wohl so um die 200km/h fahren würdest wären wir schon bei 20l/100km. Jetzt noch den Motorwirkungsgrad (Diesel rd. 66%) und der des Antriebsstrangs (>>90%) berücksichtigen und schon wäre der Verbrauch in der Gegend um 30l...

Damit müsstest du maximal rechnen, wenn du wirklich permanent Vollgas fährst (zugegeben die Rechnung ist ein wenig vereinfacht aber es ist spät am Abend und ich bin zu faul die richtigen Werte rauszusuchen). Wenn du "nur" 9l gebraucht hast, dann ist eben dein Vollgasanteil deutlich niedriger als permanent.Das bedeutet auch, dass die Bremsungen hinter langsameren Fahrzeugen und das darauf folgende langsame hinterher fahren einen sehr großen Anteil an deiner Fahrt gehabt haben. Alleine schon, dass dadurch dein Schnitt signifikant gesenkt wurde hat sich der Verbrauch vom Maximum wegbewegt. Dazu kommt, dass man beim Bremsen nix und beim Hinterherfahren weniger verbraucht. Das senkt dann in Summe eben deinen Verbrauch auf unter 1/3 vom Maximum.


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die neue(w246) kaufen. Frag nicht warum, einfach die neue kaufen.



Das hätte ich schon gern genauer gewusst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ne, ein perpetuum mobile braucht Energie um in Fahrt zu kommen - da kommts nicht drum rum. Es würde aber während der Fahrt Energie erzeugen. Ein Auto, dass mehr Energie verbraucht als es in Form von Benzin oder sonstigem Kraftstoff bzw. elektrischer oder sonstiger Energie bekommt wäre daher schon eines.


Ein perpetuum mobile ist ein gefährt, was quasi keine energie zum betrieb benötigt. Man schubst es an und es rollt mit konstanter geschwindigkeit/energie bis man es anhält. Da die idee dahinter aber auf einem nullsummen-spiel basiert, setze ich im fall eines auto`s energie-rückgewinnung für den bremsvorgang vorraus.


> Jetzt überleg mal. 1l Diesel hat, wenn ich das richtig ais dem Kopf weiß knapp 10kWh Energie. Bei deinem Bock mit 96kW Leistung kämen - unter der Annahme, dass der Motor/ANtriebsstrang einen Wirkungsgrad von 100% also rd. 10l/h Verbrauch zusammen. Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht, dass du dabei wohl so um die 200km/h fahren würdest wären wir schon bei 20l/100km. Jetzt noch den Motorwirkungsgrad (Diesel rd. 66%) und der des Antriebsstrangs (>>90%) berücksichtigen und schon wäre der Verbrauch in der Gegend um 30l...


Da ist ein fehler in deiner rechnung. Wenn ich 10l/h benötige und dabei konstant mit 200 km/h unterwegs bin, bin ich in der stunde 200 km gefahren. Das macht dann bei 10l/h 5l/100km. Wenn ich dann deine rechnung weiter verfolge und die 5l*1,5 nehme bin ich bei 7,5l/100km. Von daher bin ich mit meinen 9l doch gut im soll.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein perpetuum mobile ist ein gefährt, was quasi keine energie zum betrieb benötigt. .


Das ist nur falsch, es braucht gar keine Energie zum Betrieb und erzeugt sogar noch welche.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2014)

Ein Perpetuum Mobile verbraucht "nur" keine Energie um weiter zu laufen. Dass auch noch Energie dabei abfällt ist die noch viel unmöglichere Steigerung davon.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> (Diesel rd. 66%)


Den Motor will ich sehen. Da würden die Tankstellen aber doof gucken.  Vielleicht unter absoluten extrem guten Bedingungen bei sehr geringer Teillast. Beim Diesel würde ich eher 45% bis max. 50% annehmen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du mir jetzt erklären kannst  warum der verbrauch bei abwechselndem bremsen (es fährt einem ja immer  mal einer vors auto) und baldigst möglichem vollgas geben signifikant  nach unten geht, und das so um ca. 1/3 wenn ich das mit den werten von  tsd560ti und riedochs vergleiche, dann gebe ich mich geschlagen.   Wo ich das ausprobiert habe bin ich mit dem guten stück das erste mal  eine lange strecke gefahren und ich wollte wissen, wo der tacho aufhört  sich zu bewegen. (der rekord für das auto liegt bei tacho 220-225 aber  berg-ein )


Auf der Autobahn verbrauche ich auch deutlich weniger, wenn ich ständig ausgebrenst werde. Je freier die Strecke, je höher wird der Verbrauch.
Ich bin ja schon extrem oft zum Ring gefahren und kenne deswegen die Strecke gut. Normalerweise bei normalem Tagverkehr(2,5-3 Stunden) komme ich bei den 330 km mit vollem Tank(ich tanke jedes Mal vorher voll) mit ~1/4 Rest an.
Ein Mal bin ich allerdings Nachts gefahren und hab die 330km in exakt 2 Stunden gefahren. Ja, das ist ein Schnitt von 165 km/h und nein ich bin nicht voll durch die Begrenzungen durch. Bei diesem Mal habe ich meinen 63 Liter Tank bis auf 2 Liter leergefahren.(da ist nachts rund um den Ring keine Tanke auf ) Das macht einen Verbrauch von 18,5 Liter. Noch höher geht es nur noch wenn man auf dem Ring fährt(25l/100), weil man dort wesendlich langsamer ist aber trotzdem Dauervollgas fährt.

Richtig permanentes Dauervollgas braucht nicht nur rechnerisch mehr Sprit, sondern auch praktisch.



riedochs schrieb:


> Das hätte ich schon gern genauer gewusst.


Das darf ich dir leider nicht genauer erläutern.  Sagen wir es mal so. Die neue B-Klasse läuft quasi reibungslos. Die laufen jetzt ja auch schon eine ganze Weile aber in der Werkstatt sind die quasi nie anzutreffen. Mal ein paar kleine Kontaktprobleme aber das sind halt nur kleine Reparaturen. Wir hatten bis jetzt erst 3 Mal bei w246 Taxis größere Reparaturen aber die hatten auch schon 250-300tkm drauf.
Rost gibt es beim w246 gar nicht. Mit ner neuen B-Klasse kann man also in Sachen Qualität nix falsch machen.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es gab die erste serie mit 101 und 115 PS. Die 2. gab es dann mit 100 (oder 105, weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau), 130 und 150 PS. (den letzten kenn ich nur für den leon) Danach wurden die dinger zum 2.0 TDI mit 136 bzw. 140 PS. (die kann es auch noch als 105er bluemotion gegeben haben)
> Bei den 2.0ern muß man wohl aber aufpassen. Die ersten hatten probleme mit dem zylinderkopf, da 4 ventile pro zylinder. Die sind anfangs gerne gerissen. (wurde dann um design`t von glaube 4 ventile-4 kanäle in 4 ventile 2 kanäle um mehr material am zylinderkopf zu haben)



Mein Vater hatte auch den 115 PS 1.9 PD VW Bora 2001

Ging ganz gut im Gegensatz zu einigen 120 PS CR Autos die wir testgefahren sind wo man fast Vollgas geben musste um vernünftig im Verkehr mitzuschwimmen.

Bei normaler Fahrweise ging der Bora so zwischen 6-7L bei mehr warns auch mal 8L

Jetziges Auto 318d 143 PS 2009 normaler Fahrweise 4,8-5.2L bei mehr sind es auch gerne 6L


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da ist ein fehler in deiner rechnung. Wenn ich 10l/h benötige und dabei konstant mit 200 km/h unterwegs bin, bin ich in der stunde 200 km gefahren. Das macht dann bei 10l/h 5l/100km. Wenn ich dann deine rechnung weiter verfolge und die 5l*1,5 nehme bin ich bei 7,5l/100km. Von daher bin ich mit meinen 9l doch gut im soll.



Da sind noch mehr Fehler drin sehe ich grad beim Durchgucken... Es war schon spät. 

Wirkungsgrad ist, da muss ich BadFrag recht geben zu wohlwollend angesetzt. Der liegt bei unter 50%, davon muss man noch die anderen Verbraucher abziehen. 
Ebenso ist der Schnitt von 200 zu hoch angesetzt, dabei hätte man nicht den höchsten Verbrauch. Den hat man beim Beschleunigen - die Leistung ist dabei die gleiche wie bei vmax, aber die Geschwindigkeit niedriger und damit bezogen auf 100km der Verbrauch höher (deswegen hat man beim Beschleunigen im 1. Gang auch so einen Wahnsinnsverbrauch im Bordcomputer -> viel Leistung/kaum Geschwindigkeit)

An der Tatsache, dass 9l nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sind im Verbauch mit dem Bock ändert das aber nix. Da ist, wie geschrieben, der Volllastanteil bei dir offenbar wesentlich geringer als du es angenommen hast.


----------



## JJup82 (14. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hatte mit meinem 4er Golf GTI TDI 150PS @ 165PS nie über 5,6 L.  Mit´m Toledo 110 @ 140 PS habe ich im Altag 4,4 L. 
Auch sonst habe ich fast alle meine über 20 Autos die ich hatte unter Verksangaben gefahren, bis auf Golf 4 V6 4Motion und Mazda RX8 da liegt mein Record bei 28,7 l auf 100km.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das darf ich dir leider nicht genauer erläutern.  Sagen wir es mal so. Die neue B-Klasse läuft quasi reibungslos. Die laufen jetzt ja auch schon eine ganze Weile aber in der Werkstatt sind die quasi nie anzutreffen. Mal ein paar kleine Kontaktprobleme aber das sind halt nur kleine Reparaturen. Wir hatten bis jetzt erst 3 Mal bei w246 Taxis größere Reparaturen aber die hatten auch schon 250-300tkm drauf.
> Rost gibt es beim w246 gar nicht. Mit ner neuen B-Klasse kann man also in Sachen Qualität nix falsch machen.



Das ist schön, das du bei einem Auto das unter 5 Jahre alt ist was zum Rost sagen kannst. Wenn das Auto erstmal 20 oder 30 Jahre alt ist, kann man vielleicht Aussagen zu machen. Jetzt einfach zu sagen es gibt kein Rost ist falsch, das Auto ist ja nicht aus Plastik. 
Noch ein Argument ist, das die alte B Klasse absolut häslich ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das ist schön, das du bei einem Auto das unter 5 Jahre alt ist was zum Rost sagen kannst. Wenn das Auto erstmal 20 oder 30 Jahre alt ist, kann man vielleicht Aussagen zu machen. Jetzt einfach zu sagen es gibt kein Rost ist falsch, das Auto ist ja nicht aus Plastik.
> Noch ein Argument ist, das die alte B Klasse absolut häslich ist.


Trotzdem fängt es nach 5 Jahren(vor allem bei nem Taxi) auch schon gut zu rosten an, das weiß man also schon ungefähr...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Dezember 2014)

Das glaube ich nicht. Viele Teile sind aus Alu und eigentlich sollten alle modernen Autos mittlerweile über eine gute Versiegelung verfügen. Die Entwicklung schreitet ja vorran. Ich denke man kann grundsätzlich sagen je neuer bzw. moderner die Autos sind, desto besser ist auch die Rostvorsorge. Außnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.


----------



## fctriesel (14. Dezember 2014)

Vor allem die Entwicklung der Entsorgungs- und Umweltschutzvorschriften. Daher schreitet bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen nicht die Rostvorsorge sondern die Korrosion vorran.


----------



## fatlace (14. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Viele Teile sind aus Alu und eigentlich sollten alle modernen Autos mittlerweile über eine gute Versiegelung verfügen. Die Entwicklung schreitet ja vorran. Ich denke man kann grundsätzlich sagen je neuer bzw. moderner die Autos sind, desto besser ist auch die Rostvorsorge. Außnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.



das ist auch wieder vollkommener quatsch
Die sparen an der produktion wo die nur können, und gerade bei sowas wie Rost vorsorge/Konservieren, wird jeder Cent 3 mal umgedreht. 
Audis sind auch nicht mehr Vollverzinkt wie früher sondern nur noch zum Teil.
Die alten benz hatten massive rost probleme.
Kollege von mir arbeitet bei Benz, die hatten da nen CLS der nach 3 jahren wegen durchgerosteter schweller keinen neuen Tüv mehr bekommen hat.
War auch kein einzelfall damals bei benz.
Und das siehst du auch nach 5 oder weniger jahren.


----------



## riedochs (14. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Noch ein Argument ist, das die alte B Klasse absolut häslich ist.



Das ist Schwiegermuttern egal. Die brauch einfach nur ein zuverlässiges Auto für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Dezember 2014)

Das glaube ich nicht. Das kann sich kein Hersteller leisten, das Neuwagen nach 3 oder 4 Jahren durchgerostet sind. Dann würde ja keiner einen Neuwagen kaufen wenn er den in 10 Jahren aufn Müll werfen kann. Lohnt sich ja dann nicht, und wäre Geldverschwendung. Wenn ich weiß das bei meinem NEUWAGEN die Schweller in 3 Jahren fertig sind, kaufe ich ja lieber ein altes Auto wo die Erfahrung gezeigt hat das sie länger halten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> An der Tatsache, dass 9l nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sind im Verbauch mit dem Bock ändert das aber nix. Da ist, wie geschrieben, der Volllastanteil bei dir offenbar wesentlich geringer als du es angenommen hast.


Wenn ich die erfahrung von TheBadFrag zugrunde lege (ist eigentlich nicht zu 100% übertragbar) und auf meine 9L 1/3 drauf rechne bin ich bei 12L. Damit würde ich zwar deine 10L/100km-grenze in der theorie knacken, bin aber noch immer meilenweit von den 16-17L, die tsd560ti und riedochs genannt hatten und um die es mir ursprünglich ging, entfernt.
Wie gesagt, die 10L/100km sind für mich nicht zu knacken auch wenn es da noch ein paar faktoren gibt die das begünstigen könnten. (z.b. steigt mit zunehmender drehzahl der einspritzdruck beim PD->theoretisch kann so auch mehr sprit pro durchlauf in den zylinder kommen) 
Und das ganze mal real aus zu testen geht auch nicht. Hier gibt es schlichtweg keine 500km am stück ohne hindernisse und unbegrenzt.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Neuwagen [...] in 10 Jahren aufn Müll werfen kann


Willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft! Oder doch eher dem Leben?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Damit würde ich zwar deine 10L/100km-grenze in der theorie knacken, bin aber noch immer meilenweit von den 16-17L, die tsd560ti und riedochs genannt hatten und um die es mir ursprünglich ging, entfernt.



Die Berechnung war falsch, das habe ich ja schon geschrieben. Da hab ich mich zu später Stunde vertan.

Ich bin sicher, dass ich das Auto wenn ich wollte auf über 10l bringen könnte. Meinen A1 mit 1.6l TDI kann ich auch problemlos und ohne es drauf anzulegen über 8 fahren und der ist wesentlich leichter und mit 90PS signifikant schwächer.Wenn ich da alleine den Faktor von 90PS auf 130 ansehe bin ich ja schon höher.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft! Oder doch eher dem Leben?



Ich denke auf kurz oder lang werden sie damit seeehr schlecht fahren. Wenn ich mir mein 23 Jahre alten Honda, und den Zustand so anschaue, und dann überlege das es solche Modelle in 20 Jahren von den aktuellen Wagen nichtmehr geben wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstelllen das es so funktioniert. Vor allem wenn man sich den Marktanteil von Autos die Älter als 10 Jahre anguckt, glaube ich kaum das so ein Schaffen der Autoindustrie über lange zeit gut geht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Dezember 2014)

Komischerweise geht das schon seit über 50 Jahren gut


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich meine nicht den Weg der Marktwirtschaft, sondern den aktuellen Weg der Autoindustrie, Kostenminimierung und kurze Lebensdauer. Bei anderen Sachen ist das vielleicht nicht so schlimm, die billiger sind, aber denke mal weiter wenn irgendwann nur noch Häuser gebaut werden die in 10 Jahren kaputt sind und abgerissen werden müssen.


----------



## fctriesel (14. Dezember 2014)

Die meisten Neuwagenkäufer juckt das nicht welchen Zustand die Fahrzeuge nach 10 Jahren haben, die sind ein paar Jahre früher abgeschrieben. Und Gebrauchtwagenkäufer machen keinen Umsatz mit einem Neuwagen.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht den Weg der Marktwirtschaft, sondern den aktuellen Weg der Autoindustrie, Kostenminimierung und kurze Lebensdauer. Bei anderen Sachen ist das vielleicht nicht so schlimm, die billiger sind, aber denke mal weiter wenn irgendwann nur noch Häuser gebaut werden die in 10 Jahren kaputt sind und abgerissen werden müssen.



Der Weg der Marktwirtschaft steht aber äquivalent zu dem Weg der Autoindustrie. Egal in welchem Unternehmen du dich bewegst, Kostenminimierungen stehen überall an erster Stelle. Dass das dann oft in die Hose geht sieht man dann nach paar Jahren am Endprodukt.

Viele, ja fast alle Fahrzeuge deutscher Premiumhersteller von ~1996 bis 2005 hatten extreme Probleme. Angefangen von Fahrwerk über Rost bis zur Elektronik. Einige Fahrzeuge stärker, andere weniger. Das größte Problem von Benz war der Rost. 

Ich hab letztens auch ne C-Klasse W203 als Facelift Baujahr 2004 gesehen, rundherum Rost, aber wirklich überall.Türen, Kotflügel, Heckschürze, Motorhaube etc. etc. etc. Da fragt man sich dann schon was da nur schiefgelaufen sein muss wenn das nem Premiumhersteller passiert. Ist ja nicht so dass das Einzelfälle sind. Fast jeder Benz aus dem oben genannten Zeitraum der hier rumfährt rostet. Egal ob A, E oder S-Klasse.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. Dezember 2014)

Abend/Morgen!

War heute/gestern (Sonntag) bei nem Fahrsicherheitstraining, höchst  interessant zu sehen, was alte/schlechte Reifen so ausmachen können. Ist  das Auto meiner Mutter, die Reifen sind (lt. DOT) von 2006 und haben  noch etwa 1,8mm Profil.
Man hat klar gesehen, dass meine Bremswege deutlich höher waren als alle  anderen Autos in der Gruppe, Ausweichen war ab 50 km/h fast unmöglich,  ich wäre bei jeder Ausweichsituation (50km/h, ca 15m Abstand ab  Bremspunkt) voll reingerauscht im Glatten. Bis da Traktion da ist und  dann der Lenkbefehl angenommen wird, hatte ich jedes mal eine tolle  Unterbodenwäsche bekommen (hochschießende Fontäne war das Objekt dem wir  ausweichen sollten).

Dafür war die Dyno-Platte hammer, da wird einem die Heckachse bei knapp  50 km/h voll weggezogen im Glatten, da ist gegenlenken + Kupplung  deutlich effektiver als ne Vollbremsung (und auch deutlich lustiger,  besonders wenn man die ganzen Elektronischen Helferchen mal abschaltet) 


Reaktion meiner Mutter bezüglich der Reifen: "Ja genau, 2006 gekauft. Die bei ATU meinten, das Profil reicht noch"  
Die anderen Autos haben die Ausweichübungen ohne Probleme gemacht und hatten etwa 20% weniger Bremsweg im Glatten. 
Naja, dann bekommt sie von mir nen Wertgutschein für neue WInterreifen zu Weihnachten


----------



## Captn (15. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Das kann sich kein Hersteller leisten, das Neuwagen nach 3 oder 4 Jahren durchgerostet sind. Dann würde ja keiner einen Neuwagen kaufen wenn er den in 10 Jahren aufn Müll werfen kann. Lohnt sich ja dann nicht, und wäre Geldverschwendung. Wenn ich weiß das bei meinem NEUWAGEN die Schweller in 3 Jahren fertig sind, kaufe ich ja lieber ein altes Auto wo die Erfahrung gezeigt hat das sie länger halten.


Dann sollte man dir vielleicht sagen, dass die Hersteller ihr Geld nicht mit dem Verkauf von Autos, sondern mit dem Vertrieb von Neuteilen machen.
Wenn ich mir aber so manches Neuteil auf Arbeit ansehe, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie lange das wiederum hält .


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das stimmt meine Serienbremse ist genauso fürn Arsch.  War das erste, was ich getauscht habe, nachdem ich den Audi gekauft habe.



Du hast also eine größere Bremse eingebaut? Weil einfach nur andere Scheiben und Beläge holt aus einer Serienbremsanlage nicht viel raus. Noch dazu reitest du immer drauf rum das du Allrad hast... hättest du jetzt einen Subaru oder Evo mit richtigem Allrad-System würde ich das noch verstehen. Aber du fährst ein Haldex Mist, dass im Endeffekt auch nur ein Frontantrieb ist der ab und zu mal bissi Leistung an die Hinterachse abgibt. Das hat mich einem richtig guten permanenten Allrad ungefähr nichts gemeinsam. 

Nicht jeder muss und will seine Karre immer über die Nordschleife prügeln, unter normalen Bedingungen im normalen Straßenverkehr und auf Landstraßen/Serpentinen fährt ExciteLetsPlay deinem Audi Reise aufs Dach. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe 130 PS bei 1,5l Hubraum ohne Turbo. Warum nun der Golf mit 1,4 L oder 1,2L einen Turbo brauch um auf 80PS zu kommen ist fraglich.



130PS bei 1.5L bedeutet 86.66PS pro Literhubraum. Das ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber das geht bei heutigen Turbomotoren deutlich besser. Selbst alte Saugmotoren wie mein 2L Motor haben da deutlich mehr. Ausserdem ist es nicht jedermans Geschmack wenn erst ab 5000U/Min Leistung anliegt. Mir persönlich macht das schon Spaß, aber 2L Hubraum müssen es dann schon sein. 1.5L Sauger wäre mir persönlich vom Ansprechverhalten auch nichts, da kommt untenrum überhaupt nicht weil kaum Drehmoment vorhanden ist. Und genau das will man mit einem Turbo umgehen, da liegen dann schon deutlich mehr nm an... auch wenn am Ende eventuell trotzdem nicht viel PS rauskommen. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Fahr mal lieber nen aktuellen Diesel, der sportlich ausgelegt ist und dann können wir hier gerne weiterdiskutieren.



Ich bin mit ExciteLetsPlay nun wirklich nicht immer einer Meinung und seine Art und Weise wie er schreibt lässt auch Stark zu wünschen übrig, aber bei diesem Punkt muss ich ihm Recht geben. 
Also ich bin noch keinen Diesel gefahren (und ich bin schon einige gefahren) der mir auch nur Ansatzweise soviel Spass gemacht hat wie ein vergleichbar starker Benziner. Diesel drehen unwilliger hoch, bei einem Diesel musst du ständig die Gänge wechseln weil sie ein super kleines Drehzahlband haben und der Gestank und "Sound" macht es nicht wirklich besser. Das einzige was mir an einem Diesel gefällt ist der sehr niedrige Verbrauch und das die Leistung sehr früh anliegt.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also ich bin noch keinen Diesel gefahren (und ich bin schon einige gefahren) der mir auch nur Ansatzweise soviel Spass gemacht hat wie ein vergleichbar starker Benziner. Diesel drehen unwilliger hoch, bei einem Diesel musst du ständig die Gänge wechseln weil sie ein super kleines Drehzahlband haben und der Gestank und "Sound" macht es nicht wirklich besser. Das einzige was mir an einem Diesel gefällt ist der sehr niedrige Verbrauch und das die Leistung sehr früh anliegt.


Muss ich auch sagen - wenn das Geld da wäre, würde ich mich konsequent für zwei Fahrzeuge entscheiden: Einen 335d als "Daily" und einen alten WRX STI wenn man Spaß haben will. Unterschiedliche Konzepte aber man hat dann halt auch beides konsequent. Etwas womit man bequem überall hin kommt und halt etwas zum Spaß haben. 
Beim Sound Diesel vs. Benzin ist es übrigens recht interessant: Im Leerlauf unterscheiden sich mein FSI und der V6-TDI von meinem Vater nebeneinander gestellt überhaupt nicht. Weder im Pegel, noch von der Art des Geräuschs. Man hört von beiden nur die Hochdruckpumpe leise "klacken", wenn beide warm sind ist es auch recht ähnlich. Kalt ist der TDI natürlich lauter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Kollege von mir arbeitet bei Benz, die hatten da nen CLS der nach 3 jahren wegen durchgerosteter schweller keinen neuen Tüv mehr bekommen hat.
> War auch kein einzelfall damals bei benz.
> Und das siehst du auch nach 5 oder weniger jahren.


Ich habe noch von keinem CLS mit massiven Rostproblemen gehört. Vorallem kann es bei Daimler überhaubt nicht so schlimm mit Rost sein, weil wir in der Werkstatt quasi keine Rost Arbeiten machen. Das Schweißgerät war auch mal nen halbes Jahr lang kaputt aber es hat keinen interessiert, weil es nie gebraucht wird.



Riverna schrieb:


> Du hast also eine größere Bremse eingebaut? Weil  einfach nur andere Scheiben und Beläge holt aus einer Serienbremsanlage  nicht viel raus. Noch dazu reitest du immer drauf rum das du Allrad  hast... hättest du jetzt einen Subaru oder Evo mit richtigem  Allrad-System würde ich das noch verstehen. Aber du fährst ein Haldex  Mist, dass im Endeffekt auch nur ein Frontantrieb ist der ab und zu mal  bissi Leistung an die Hinterachse abgibt. Das hat mich einem richtig  guten permanenten Allrad ungefähr nichts gemeinsam.


Ne die Bremse ist noch Serie nur andere Klötze und Scheiben. Und das holt in Sachen Standfestigkeit extrem was raus. Serienklötze halten ja nicht besonders viel Temperatur aus. 350°C bis max. 450°C und dann ist Schluss. Damit ist es nunmal schlichtweg nicht möglich schnell zu fahren. Die Redstuff haben einen Arbeitsbereich bis 750°C, da bremst es noch wunderbar, wenn die Scheibe glüht.
Die Serienbremse brauch ich nicht upgraden, da ich weder einen stärkeren Motor eingebaut habe, noch fahre ich mit Semi Slicks oder richtigen Slicks. Von daher bringt es absolut nichts die maximale Bremsleistung zu erhöhen. Die Serienbremse schafft es selbst in der Fuchsröhre auf der Nordschleife, wo das Auto durch die G-Belastung über 2 Tonnen wiegt, eine ABS Regelung zu erzwingen. Also ist absolut genügend maximale Bremsleistung vorhanden. Die Energiekapazität, die aufgenommen werden kann haben ich ja durch die anderen Scheiben und Klötze so weit erhöht, das größere Scheiben/Klötze nicht notwendig sind.

Klar ist nen Haldex Antrieb nicht so geil wie nen vollvariabler Allrad z.B. aus dem Evo aber immer noch besser als ein ständig durchdrehender FWD. Wenn man den Allrad bei Laune hält, dann schaltet der nur sehr selten ab. Bei Vollgas + Lenkeinschlag bleibt der außer bei sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten immer drin.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2014)

Ach kommt... jeder der schonmal das Pseudo Allrad von Audi gefahren ist weiß wie "toll" es ist...
Ich bin auch bessere Scheiben und Beläge gefahren zufällig auch EBC RedStuff und das kein Vergleich zu einer richtigen Bremsanlage. Wahrscheinlich hat der Audi noch eine 1 Kolben Schwimmsattelbremsanlage...


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2014)

Einen Pseudo-Allrad hätte ich gerne damals im Oberharz (Winter) gehabt, das hilft schon.
Ob ein Haldex-Allrad der Fahrdynamik auf einer Rennstrecke dient weiß ich nicht, aber in dem Amateur-Bereich wohl eher weniger...wenn man mal davon ausgeht dass sogar FWD auf der NS nur knapp über 8 Minuten pro Runde brauchen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ach kommt... jeder der schonmal das Pseudo Allrad von Audi gefahren ist weiß wie "toll" es ist...
> Ich bin auch bessere Scheiben und Beläge gefahren zufällig auch EBC RedStuff und das kein Vergleich zu einer richtigen Bremsanlage. Wahrscheinlich hat der Audi noch eine 1 Kolben Schwimmsattelbremsanlage...


Was macht die "richtige" Bremsanlage denn besser? Abgesehen vom besseren Pedalgefühl...
Bei den längs eingebauten Audis gibt es übrigens Torsen Allrad, der einer der besten und schnellsten ist.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Trotzdem fängt es nach 5 Jahren(vor allem  bei nem Taxi) auch schon gut zu rosten an, das weiß man also schon  ungefähr...


Genauso ist es. Wenn ein Auto 30 Jahre in der Garage steht und nicht bewegt wird, rostet es auch nicht. Wenn ein Taxi aber bei jedem Wetter immer gut Kilometer draufschrubbt, kann man es gut sehen.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Wenn ein Auto 30 Jahre in der Garage steht und nicht bewegt wird, rostet es auch nicht. Wenn ein Taxi aber bei jedem Wetter immer gut Kilometer draufschrubbt, kann man es gut sehen.



Ein Mercedes darf nach auch nach 8 Jahren und 300tkm nicht rosten, und das muss auch der Anspruch des Herstellers sein.....warum sollte ich denn sonst dafür einen Haufen Kohle Zahlen.
Und WENN er doch anfangen SOLLTE zu gammeln, dann erwarte ich von einem "Premiumhersteller" einen entsprechenden Umgang mit der Situation, und das kann nur eine 100% Kulanz sein.
Mein Astra ist jetzt 13 Jahre alt, hat 270tkm runter und steht nur draußen --> kein Rost.


----------



## winner961 (15. Dezember 2014)

So jetzt muss ich doch noch neue WInterreifen bestellen. Meine jetzigen sind ein wenig rutschig,  wenn man mit nem Fronttriebler durch die Kurve rutscht.

Morgen mal meinen Reifenspezi anrufen  Das wird wieder teuer


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ein Mercedes darf nach auch nach 8 Jahren und 300tkm nicht rosten, und das muss auch der Anspruch des Herstellers sein.....warum sollte ich denn sonst dafür einen Haufen Kohle Zahlen.
> Und WENN er doch anfangen SOLLTE zu gammeln, dann erwarte ich von einem "Premiumhersteller" einen entsprechenden Umgang mit der Situation, und das kann nur eine 100% Kulanz sein.
> Mein Astra ist jetzt 13 Jahre alt, hat 270tkm runter und steht nur draußen --> kein Rost.


Und kostenlose Inspektionen lebenslang, Reifenflatrate, 24 Stunden Reparatur, Helicopter Bringservice...

Bis auf ein paar spezielle Modelle rosten die auch nicht alle. Nur wenn man dann so einen hat der eine kleine Rostblase hat, dann wird die ganze Sippe informiert das der ach so teure Mercedes heute die erste Rostblase geworfen hat. Auf einen rostenden gibt es 10 die kein bischen Rosten. Wie gesagt wir machen quasi keine Schweißarbeiten als relativ große Daimler Werkstatt. Das ist so wenig das ich jetzt auf Anhieb dir nicht mal sagen könnte wann das letzte Auto geschweißt wurde.
Guck dir mal andere Firmen an, wie die Autos da am gammeln sind. Dort wird es nur nicht so breit getreten, wie bei Daimler. Die Leute nehmen es einfach hin, wenn ihr Dacia nach 5 Jahren komplett in seine Einzelteile zerfällt.



winner961 schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich doch noch neue WInterreifen  bestellen. Meine jetzigen sind ein wenig rutschig,  wenn man mit nem  Fronttriebler durch die Kurve rutscht.
> 
> Morgen mal meinen Reifenspezi anrufen
> 
> ...


Reifen zu kaufen ist meistens wesendlich billiger als sein Auto wegen schlechten/alten/abgefahrenen Reifen irgendwo reinzudrücken.


----------



## XE85 (15. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Leute nehmen es einfach hin, wenn ihr Dacia nach 5 Jahren komplett in seine Einzelteile zerfällt.



Wenn Dacia jetzt der Maßstab bei Mercedes sein sollte dann bitte auch die Preise dementsprechend anpassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2014)

Das ist er ja eben nicht und ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht den ganzen Wirbel um Rost und Daimler. Wenn das wirklich so schlimm wär dann müsste bei uns ja jeder Geselle nen Schweißgerät haben. Das letzte Mal das ich geschweißt habe ist bestimmt 2 Jahre her. Da war bei nem 190er der Endtopf vom Auspuff abgegammelt. Das darf aber mal nach 20 Jahren sein.


----------



## XE85 (15. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist er ja eben nicht ....



Naja, dann muss man aber als Kunde auch entsprechende Ansprüche haben dürfen. Wenn mir ein 8000€ Dacia nach 5 Jahren bei einem Wert von dann wahrscheinlich 3, 4k€ zu rosten anfängt, ok, soll sein. Aber bei einem Hersteller wo ein Mittelklassewagen mit ein bisschen Ausstattung schnell mal 50, 60k€ kostet darf das einfach nicht sein, auch keine kleine Rostbeule (wenn da schon geschweißt werden müsste wäre das ja noch schlimmer). Dacia Ansprüche von Seiten des Kunden aber Premium Preis wäre (natürlich nicht nur) Mercedes klarerweise sehr recht, wirds aber nicht spielen.

Und das man dies bei einem Hersteller wie Mercedes schneller und deutlicher anprangert wenn etwas sein sollte ist auch klar, wie schon erwähnt wird man ja auch dementsprechend zu Kasse gebeten.


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2014)

Rost ist leider keine Frage des Preises. Mein Dicker ist mit 90.000€ im hochpreisigen Segement angesiedelt und hat nach 3 Jahren bereits massive Rostprobleme - und das als sehr gepflegter Gaaragenwagen. Die Stelle an der Heckklappe ist aber zugegebenermaßen eine Problemstelle, die auf eine schabende Kunststoffverkleidung zurückzuführen ist. BMW lackiert selbst ältere Fahrzeuge bis 10 Jahre kostenlos und behebt das Problem mit der Verkleidung. Traurig, aber anschließend ist alles schön.


----------



## winner961 (15. Dezember 2014)

Aber Klutten die Heckklappe bei BMW Tourings ist ja schon ewig ein Problem, was aber wie du sagst du die Ausbesserung seitens BMW gut gelöst wird


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich ist die Heckklappe schon lange ein Thema bei BMW. Das ist jetzt aber kein Grund um das Fahrzeug zu meiden, denn jeder Hersteller hat irgendwo einen Schwachpunkt. Wenn unsere Mercedes-Schrauber hier im Thread sagen, dass ein Schweißgerät mehr in der Ecke steht als das es benutzt wird, sollte man auch mal die Realität sehen. Bei der letzten A-Klasse wurden z.B. die betroffenen Teile ausgetauscht (Türen und Heckklappe) oder ebenfalls von einem Lackierer instandgesetzt. Dass man das in der Werkstatt dann teilweise nicht zu Gesicht bekommt, ist sicher nicht der Tatsache geschuldet, dass Mercedes kaum Rostprobleme hat. Audi und VW rosten doch auch in sehr jungen Jahren. Beim Golf 6 kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass eine Kennzeichenleuchte nach 3 Jahren durch Rost herausfällt und bei vielen Modellen bilden sich Rostblasen in der Fläche (z.B Türen), was an einer ausgasenden Zinkschicht unterhalb der Lackschicht liegt.


----------



## winner961 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja da hast du recht Klutten. Und es ist wirklich kein Grund den Hersteller zu meiden. Und zum Thema Dacia und Rost, wir haben auch einen Firmenwagen von Dacia, ein Logan, das Auto mag langsam sein und vielleicht nicht 100% verarbeitet sein, aber Rost hat der noch gar keinen, obwohl er nicht geschont wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Meinen A1 mit 1.6l TDI kann ich auch problemlos und ohne es drauf anzulegen über 8 fahren und der ist wesentlich leichter und mit 90PS signifikant schwächer.


Ich würde dich bitten dieses 1.6er dinges bumens nicht gleich motor zu nennen. Das ist eine krankheit! Da hat selbst fred feuerstein mit seinem fuß-antrieb mehr durchzug!
Durfte den mal als bluemotion in einem caddy bewegen. Ich hatte werkzeug-technisch schon nur das handgepäck dabei und mußte auf der autobahn trotzdem noch aufpassen, das ich nicht rückwärts den berg wieder herunter rolle. Und, 8 liter sind mit dem ding wirklich kein problem. Ich hab locker 10 geschafft...


XE85 schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Hersteller wo ein Mittelklassewagen  mit ein bisschen Ausstattung schnell mal 50, 60k€ kostet darf das  einfach nicht sein, auch keine kleine Rostbeule (wenn da schon  geschweißt werden müsste wäre das ja noch schlimmer)


Welches modell ist bei dir "mittelklasse"? Ich hatte mir mal im  konfigurator eine v-klasse zusammen gestellt in der fast alles drin war  (der mercedes-konfigurator ist doof, da gibt es keine option "allrad")  und ich kam auf etwas über 60k. (bei VW wares es 78k für einen bus ) Dabei ist das ding ja schon aufgrund der größe etwas teurer...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Dezember 2014)

Mittelklasse ist bei den deutschen Herstellern: A4, A6, 3er, 5er, C Klasse, E Klasse, Passat, ...


----------



## Beam39 (15. Dezember 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Aber Klutten die Heckklappe bei BMW Tourings ist ja schon ewig ein Problem, was aber wie du sagst du die Ausbesserung seitens BMW gut gelöst wird



Eben der Aspekt machts ja umso schlimmer. Ewig bekanntes Problem aber nicht in der Lage zu beheben, wie Klutten sagte: Traurig!



> Mittelklasse ist bei den deutschen Herstellern: A4, A6, 3er, 5er, C Klasse, E Klasse, Passat, ...



Also ich kenne das so:

A4; 3er; C-Klasse etc. Mittelklasse
A6; 5er; E-Klasse etc. gehobene Mittelklasse


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mittelklasse ist bei den deutschen  Herstellern: A4, A6, 3er, 5er, C Klasse, E Klasse, Passat, ...


Naja, also A6, 5er, E-klasse und notfalls auch passat sind aber eher das obere ende der mittelklasse. Aus meiner sicht also nix was einem in den sinn kommen würde wenn man als endverbraucher "mittelklasse" will. (gäbe mein verdinst auch nicht her) Sowas wurde mal gerne ais firmenwagen genommen.
Alles darunter bekommst man eher schwierig auf einen neuwagenpreis von 50-60k...


----------



## winner961 (15. Dezember 2014)

Wobei Beam das verschiebt sich immer weiter meiner Meinung nach. 

Und zu dem Problem es ist traurig und auch mich wundert es warum es immer noch keine wirkliche Lösung gibt.


----------



## Harlekin1781 (15. Dezember 2014)

Konstruktionsbedingter Rost in der Karosserie Läst sich nur Schwer abstellen aber es ist nicht Unmöglich   Viele hatten bis heute Probleme damit    zum Thema Dacia kann ich nur sagen das wir Damals einen angeschafft haben (NEU)  und er Nichtmal nach 6 Monaten anfing an vielen Schweißstellen zu Rosten  Tankklappe-Türscharniere hinten  usw.    von daher Ein Klares  Nein Danke  !  Teile von Renault billig zusamen geschustert .

mfg.Harle


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei den längs eingebauten Audis gibt es übrigens Torsen Allrad, der einer der besten und schnellsten ist.



Das freut mich ungemein, du hast aber einen quer eingebauten Motor...  
Egal das Thema ist für mich durch... ein hoch auf Haldex. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Leute nehmen es einfach hin, wenn ihr Dacia nach 5 Jahren komplett in seine Einzelteile zerfällt.



Du erzählst manchmal einen Inkompetenten Mist das ich mich frage was du wirklich von Beruf bist. Wir haben zig Dacias im Kundenkreis und keiner davon macht nach 5 Jahren irgendwelche Probleme die besonders schwerwiegend ist. Dich kann man teilweise einfach nicht ernst nehmen...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde, dass Autos von selbsternannten Premiumherstellern generell bessere Teile und längere Haltbarkeit haben müss(t)en. Ich bin lange genug BMW gefahren, zwei 3er E46 für insgesamt 180.000 km und es war unfassbar was da für Kohle reingesteckt werden musste. Am Ende habe ich quasi ein runderneuertes Auto gehabt, vor allem die elektrischen und elektronischen Bauteile waren teilweise unter aller Sau. Der erste 3er hat bei 80.000 km die Hufe hochgestreckt, als bei 200 der Motor hochgegangen ist und die ganze Karre abgefackelt hat. 

Beim zweiten ist mit 225.000 km das Inkrementenrad auf der Autobahn zerflogen - wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Ein paar Wochen zuvor wurde noch von BMW auf Kulanz die gebrochene Hinterachsaufnahme repariert. 

Für DIE Neuwagenpreise müssten die ganzen Kisten locker 20 Jahre und  500.000 km halten, ohne dass man im schlimmsten Fall alle 2 Monate  500-700€ für Reparaturen raushauen muss.

Wahrscheinlich habe ich zwar unsäglich Pech gehabt, aber dennoch reicht mir ein Blick auf die Garantieleistungen verschiedener Hersteller, und da schneiden die achso tollen deutschen Marken eher schlecht ab, da können die Motoren noch so Spaß machen.

Nun fahre ich wieder seit 5 Jahren Honda, meine Eltern haben schon ihren 6. oder so. Da gibt es bis auf 1-2 auf Garantie behobene Kinderkrankheiten gar nix zu beanstanden. Die halten wenigstens und die Aufpreispolitik ist eine ganz andere. Da hast du für knapp 18.000€ schon so gut wie alles nötige und nützliche drin.


----------



## Joselman (16. Dezember 2014)

Was mich bei BMW generell stört ist das sie nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung geben. Jeder gibt min. 2 jahre Garantie! BMW nur Gewährleistung...
Sind die selber nicht von der Qualität Ihrer Autos überzeugt? Wir haben uns dieses Jahr ein Seat Leon ST FR gekauft. 5 Jahre haben wir Ruhe vor Mängeln und bei BMW darf man sich nach 7 Monaten mit denen streiten. Das soll dann Premium sein? Nein Danke!


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja, also A6, 5er, E-klasse und notfalls auch passat sind aber eher das obere ende der mittelklasse. Aus meiner sicht also nix was einem in den sinn kommen würde wenn man als endverbraucher "mittelklasse" will. (gäbe mein verdinst auch nicht her) Sowas wurde mal gerne ais firmenwagen genommen.
> *Alles darunter bekommst man eher schwierig auf einen neuwagenpreis von 50-60k...*



Ok, kannst du mir bitte mal einen C250 CDI zusammenstellen?

Und wie gesagt, mir geht es nicht darum eine Reifenflatrate, kostenlose Inspektionen (die sind übrigens bei Hyundai 5 Jahre mit drin) oder um einen Helikopterservice.
Ein Benz darf, bei normaler Pflege, keine Rostblasen bekommen......genauso wenig wie eine BMW-Werkstatt mir bei einem 5 Jahre alten Auto sagen darf: "Nun ja das mit dem Kabelbaum bei der Heckklappe ist ein bekanntes Problem......die Reparatur würde 1800€ kosten, Kulanz gibt es leider nicht..."
Mit Sicherheit hat jeder Hersteller sein Päckchen zu tragen, aber gerade bei Premiumherstellern, erwarte ich als zahlender Kunde eine entsprechenden Umgang mit der Situation.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du erzählst manchmal einen Inkompetenten Mist das ich mich frage was du wirklich von Beruf bist. Wir haben zig Dacias im Kundenkreis und keiner davon macht nach 5 Jahren irgendwelche Probleme die besonders schwerwiegend ist. Dich kann man teilweise einfach nicht ernst nehmen...


Und der Tüv oder Dekra erzählen auch nur Mist oder was? Schau dir doch mal die Statistiken an zu den durchgefallenen Autos. Bei den 2-3 jährigen Autos sind die "Premiumautos" übrigens ganz oben anzuteffen. https://www.vdtuev.de/dok_view?oid=426081 *|* Mängelzwerge und Fehlerriesen | TÜV SÜD GRUPPE Also bei uns fällt auch quasi kein Auto beim ersten Tüv schon durch, wenn es nicht grade ein Taxi oder Vertreterwagen ist...

So viel dazu das Dacia absolut problemlos fährt. Aber offensichtlich hat der Tüv die Statistik gefälscht, denn deine 3 Dacia Fahrer im Kundenkreis haben ja nie was mit ihrem Auto.

...ich würde eher sagen das die zu Dacia fahren und ihre Kiste dort reparieren lassen...



Klutten schrieb:


> Bei der letzten A-Klasse wurden z.B. die betroffenen Teile  ausgetauscht (Türen und Heckklappe) oder ebenfalls von einem Lackierer  instandgesetzt.


Wir haben auch etliche Türen ersetzt. Ist halt die wesendlich bessere Methode. Die neuen Türen ans Auto schrauben, zum Lackierer das Auto, wenn er wieder da ist die Türmodule umbauen und er ist wieder wie neu. Wer hat den ganzen Spaß bezahlt? Richtig, der Herr Daimler. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die meinten keine Inspektion machen lassen zu müssen. Da greift dann logischer Weise die Kulanz nicht.

Ich bin nicht unbedingt der absolut Daimler verliebte, auch wenn ich da arbeite. Aber es gibt kaum einen Hersteller, wo man mehr Kulanz bekommt. Vielleicht bei Rolls Royce oder so...


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2014)

Der Vergleich mit dacia ist in meinen Augen "Banane".
Autos von Premiumherstellern sind zu einem großen Anteil geleased, oder gekauft von Leuten die Geld haben --> und entsprechend werden diese Fahrzeuge auch immer brav zur Inspektion gefahren.
Das ist (ohne eine Statistik zu kennen) bei Dacia vermutlich weniger häufig anzutreffen, die Dinger werden gefahren, dann kommt der TüV (100€) der sagt: "Deine Bremsen sind runter und die Beleuchtung passt nicht!" --> danach bekommt die Kiste neue Beläge + Scheiben + Scheinwerfereinstellung und wird wieder zum Tüv gefahren.
Ein Auto welches sich in einem normalen Fahrbetrieb befindet und etsprechend gewartet wird, kommt mit sicherheit zu 99% immer durch den ersten Tüv.
Aber diesen Anspruch habe ich nicht nur bei Mercedes, Audi und BMW......das muss, und ist auch bei Skoda, VW, Seat, Hyundai, Toyota und Opel der Fall.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub in den ersten 2 Jahren kommen die alle noch zu Dacia. Die Leute wollen ja ihre Garantie nicht verlieren. Dann wäre der Tüv quasi die erste Inspektion außerhalb der Garantie.

Und wenn du dir mal den Wartungsintervall von Audi z.B. anschaust, dann kommen die meisten vor dem ersten Tüv vielleicht mal zu Ölwechsel ohne Inspektion. Der Wartungsintervall bei den neuen Audis ist nämlich so lang das man quasi ohne Inspektion bis zum ersten Tüv fahren kann. Deswegen ist auch der Ölwechsel von der Wartung getrennt, weil der ja häufiger gemacht werden muss.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaub in den ersten 2 Jahren kommen die alle noch zu Dacia. Die Leute wollen ja ihre Garantie nicht verlieren. Dann wäre der Tüv quasi die erste Inspektion außerhalb der Garantie.
> 
> Und wenn du dir mal den Wartungsintervall von Audi z.B. anschaust, dann kommen die meisten vor dem ersten Tüv vielleicht mal zu Ölwechsel ohne Inspektion.* Der Wartungsintervall bei den neuen Audis ist nämlich so lang das man quasi ohne Inspektion bis zum ersten Tüv fahren kann*. Deswegen ist auch der Ölwechsel von der Wartung getrennt, weil der ja häufiger gemacht werden muss.



Audi Wartung > Audi Service > Reparatur und Service > Audi Deutschland

Inspektion:
etwa alle 30.000km oder nach 24 Monaten. (je nachdem was früher eintritt), das ist bei mir eine Inpektion pro Jahr, da ich 30000km im Jahr fahre.
Wie das da mit Öl gehandhabt wird weiß ich nicht, kommt sicher auf die Fahrleistung und Sorte an. (Stichwort long life)


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich gucke mal nachher in den Bordcomputer vom A1 rein, was der sagt. Wenn man die 24 Monate ausreizt, weil man wenig fährt, dann wird vor dem ersten Tüv quasi einmal Luft geprüft, Scheinwerfer eingestellt, nen bischen Flüssigkeiten geguckt und das war es auch schon. Die erste Inspektion ist ja quasi nur einmal uns Auto gucken und wieder rausfahren.

Und 90000km(soviel wie du fährst) ohne Inspektion wird kein Dacia überleben. Die müssen also schon irgendwo in die Werkstatt fahren. Ich glaube nicht das es einer schafft so lange die Wartung zu überziehen und sich dann mit letzter Kraft auf die Tüvstation rettet um da gnadenlos durchzurasseln.


----------



## keinnick (16. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Audi Wartung > Audi Service > Reparatur und Service > Audi Deutschland
> 
> Inspektion:
> etwa alle 30.000km oder nach 24 Monaten. (je nachdem was früher eintritt), das ist bei mir eine Inpektion pro Jahr, da ich 30000km im Jahr fahre.
> Wie das da mit Öl gehandhabt wird weiß ich nicht, kommt sicher auf die Fahrleistung und Sorte an. (Stichwort long life)



Im Idealfall erfolgt der Ölwechsel auch nach 30k km, also beides gleichzeitig. Je nach Fahrweise zeigt einem das Auto unter Umständen aber auch an, dass man z. B. schon nach 20k km zum Ölwechsel soll.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2014)

Das vielleicht nicht, aber nehmen wir mal 15t pro Jahr, dass sind 45tkm in 3 Jahren. Das reicht um die die Bremsbeläge runterzureiten, und schwupps kein Tüv.
Wenn man auf das Geld gucken muss, und wichtige Wartungen (Öl + Zahnriemen) selber im Hinterkopf hat, dann wird es genug Leute geben die sich mindestens eine Inspektion sparen, kp was eine Inspektion bei dacia kostet 300€ + x ?!
Da kann ich auch den Tüv gucken lassen (100€), und mit Glück mängelfrei durchkommen und mit Pech bekomme ich genau aufgelistet was gemacht werden muss und fahre dann zur Nachkontrolle.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So viel dazu das Dacia absolut problemlos fährt. Aber offensichtlich hat der Tüv die Statistik gefälscht, denn deine 3 Dacia Fahrer im Kundenkreis haben ja nie was mit ihrem Auto.
> 
> ...ich würde eher sagen das die zu Dacia fahren und ihre Kiste dort reparieren lassen...
> ..



Nit dem lesen hast du es scheinbar eh nicht so. Ich sagte nicht "absolut problemlos" sondern "besonders schwerwiegende Probleme"... und genau das bestätigt deine beiden geposteten Berichte. Und kaputte Spurstangen, durchgefaulter Pott ist für mich nicht "fällt auseinander".

Du bist ein hoffnungsloser Fall...


----------



## ich558 (16. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich gucke mal nachher in den Bordcomputer vom A1 rein, was der sagt. Wenn man die 24 Monate ausreizt, weil man wenig fährt, dann wird vor dem ersten Tüv quasi einmal Luft geprüft, Scheinwerfer eingestellt, nen bischen Flüssigkeiten geguckt und das war es auch schon. Die erste Inspektion ist ja quasi nur einmal uns Auto gucken und wieder rausfahren.
> 
> Und 90000km(soviel wie du fährst) ohne Inspektion wird kein Dacia überleben. Die müssen also schon irgendwo in die Werkstatt fahren. Ich glaube nicht das es einer schafft so lange die Wartung zu überziehen und sich dann mit letzter Kraft auf die Tüvstation rettet um da gnadenlos durchzurasseln.



Ich muss diesen Monat mit meinem A1 zum ersten mal zum TÜV. Außer den kleinen Service Anfang 2014 gabs noch keine Reparaturen oder Verschleißteile (außer Reifen müssen bald neu) und heute hab ich die 40000km voll gemacht 

Edit: Vorhin E10 für 1,27€ getankt- not bad


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke der wird auch so durchkommen ohne Mängel.

Eben als ich meinen zu Audi gebracht hab gabs überall Super Plus für 1,37. Sonst war normales Super E5 immer so um die 1,39. Von mir aus können die Spritpreise so bleiben.


----------



## keinnick (16. Dezember 2014)

Tankst Du Super Plus?


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2014)

Selbstverständlich... was denkst du denn?


----------



## nfsgame (16. Dezember 2014)

1,8l TFSI und 1,6l FSI sind offiziell von VW je nach Baujahr keine 95er Motoren, beziehungsweise nur nach Firmwareupdate vom Steuergerät . In meinem 1,6er FSI ist das "98" im Tankdeckel auch durch "95/98" überklebt nach dem Update (bei Wiki immer noch als 98-only gelistet - kannst selber gucken: Motorkennbuchstabe BAD) . Nebenbei braucht meiner mit Super+ auch reproduzierbar weniger als mit Super und läuft ruhiger . Übrigens letzte Mal S+ für 1,33€/l getankt .


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2014)

Was denn für Updates? Haben die Kisten keinen Klopfsensor?
Ob man das aber wirklich merkt.....oder ob es eher in den Bereich messungenauigkeit geht......mhhh


----------



## raceandsound (16. Dezember 2014)

Die 150psigen 1.8T im Audi 8L kann man sehr wohl mit 95er tanken...


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2014)

Selbstverständlich kann man das... als ob so ein Motor Super Plus brauchen würde.
Aber wer besser Ausparken kann dank Allrad, der braucht auch SuperPlus für die maximale Beschleunigung aus der Parklücke raus. Ist doch ganz normal...


----------



## Exception (16. Dezember 2014)

Der 1.8T in egal welcher Ausbaustufe  im A3  8L  ist ja auch kein TFSI. Auch die 180PS  Version läuft  problemlos  mit Super,  hatte selber lange genug so einen. Mit mehr Oktan rennt er aber merklich besser,  hab mal zeitweise E50  getankt,  der hier mal angeboten wurde. Das lag bei über 100 Oktan. Nur Anspringen tut er damit eher schlecht.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was denn für Updates? Haben die Kisten keinen Klopfsensor?
> Ob man das aber wirklich merkt.....oder ob es eher in den Bereich messungenauigkeit geht......mhhh




Ich hab nur Messwerte von meinem aus nem Vergleich:



> Aral Super, min. 95 ROZ
> 0 - 100 km/h 11,5 s
> 0 - 140 km/h 24,0 s
> 80 - 120 km/h 9,0 s
> ...



Messgenauigkeit - vielleicht


----------



## raceandsound (16. Dezember 2014)

Exception schrieb:


> Der 1.8T in egal welcher Ausbaustufe  im A3  8L  ist ja auch kein TFSI. Auch die 180PS  Version läuft  problemlos  mit Super,  hatte selber lange genug so einen. Mit mehr Oktan rennt er aber merklich besser,  hab mal zeitweise E50  getankt,  der hier mal angeboten wurde. Das lag bei über 100 Oktan. Nur Anspringen tut er damit eher schlecht.


Hat auch keiner bestritten...
nfsgame hat den TSFI ins Spiel gebracht, es ging aber um den A3 8L…und dort gibt es wohl Motoren die mit 95er zu fahren sind...


----------



## Zoon (17. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir kommt jetzt auch nur noch Ultimate Diesel rein, kostet derzeitig nur 1,24


----------



## nfsgame (17. Dezember 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner bestritten...
> nfsgame hat den TSFI ins Spiel gebracht, es ging aber um den A3 8L…und dort gibt es wohl Motoren die mit 95er zu fahren sind...


Hatte den 8P bei BadFrag im Kopf, sehe aber gerade, dass dort auch nur die FSI und der 2l TFSI mit S+ angegeben sind. Sorry.

Mal was anderes: Heute Morgen wollte meiner extrem schlecht anspringen, beziehungsweise sprang eigentlich sofort an, ging aber nach 1-2 Sekunden bei ~300rpm aus. Nur mit Gas geben beim Anlassen blieb er dann an. Auf der Arbeit (als er warm war) nochmal angelassen und null Probleme. Jemand ne Idee? Doppeltemperaturgeber? Kerzen sind laut Checkheft im Juni neu gekommen, Batterie schließe ich mal aus, weil der Anlasser absolut keine Mühe hatte. Kontrollleuchte vonner Wegfahrsperre blieb aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Tankst Du Super Plus?


Nur manchmal. Zu 95% aber normales Super E5.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was denn für Updates? Haben die Kisten keinen Klopfsensor?
> Ob man das aber wirklich merkt.....oder ob es eher in den Bereich messungenauigkeit geht......mhhh


Wenn die Motorsoftware nur für SuperPlus ausgelegt ist, dann sollte man kein Super tanken, weil er sonst in den Notlauf geht.
Der von B&B getunte A4 von Vaddern kann auch nur 98, 100 und 102. Fährt man normales Super 95 verweigert der nach kurzer Zeit die Gasannahme und geht in den Notlauf.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hatte den 8P bei BadFrag im Kopf, sehe aber  gerade, dass dort auch nur die FSI und der 2l TFSI mit S+ angegeben  sind. Sorry.
> 
> Mal was anderes: Heute Morgen wollte meiner extrem schlecht anspringen,  beziehungsweise sprang eigentlich sofort an, ging aber nach 1-2 Sekunden  bei ~300rpm aus. Nur mit Gas geben beim Anlassen blieb er dann an. Auf  der Arbeit (als er warm war) nochmal angelassen und null Probleme.  Jemand ne Idee? Doppeltemperaturgeber? Kerzen sind laut Checkheft im  Juni neu gekommen, Batterie schließe ich mal aus, weil der Anlasser  absolut keine Mühe hatte. Kontrollleuchte vonner Wegfahrsperre blieb  aus.


Rückschlagventil der Kraftstoffpumpe eventuell. Probier mal ob er anbleibt, wenn du erst 3-4 Sekunden die Zündung anlässt bevor du startest.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

Frage an die KFZler. Ist die Kerze noch i.O. ?
Sind vom Z4 und alle sechs sehen so aus (11 Jahre, 35k km gelaufen).
Ist die Abnutzung der Mittelelektrode noch i.O. ?
Neu ist die ja wesentlich größer.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ok, kannst du mir bitte mal einen C250 CDI zusammenstellen?


Ob du mit meinem geschmack klar kommst? Hast dir allerdings einen sch... motor ausgesucht. Den gibt es ja nichtmal mit handschalter...
Ansonsten, ich würde zum t-modell mit 4-matic greifen. Dazu spiegel-, sitzkomfort-packet, sitzheizung, abgedunkeltes und wärmedämmendes glas und regensensor. Das macht zusammen 49750 eur laut konfigurator. (der eh komisch ist da man vieles aufgenötigt bekommt, wenn man was bestimmtes will)
Dazu kannst du noch it-passion fragen wie man den besten rabatt heraus holt und dann kommt da wohl noch eine standheizung, led-licht und dab-radio bei rum.  Dann hat man eigentlich das wichtigste. (mit dem motor ist die kiste aber auch wirklich teuer...)


aloha84 schrieb:


> Das vielleicht nicht, aber nehmen wir mal 15t pro  Jahr, dass sind 45tkm in 3 Jahren. Das reicht um die die Bremsbeläge  runterzureiten, und schwupps kein Tüv.


Bremsbeläge sollten mittlerweile 60tkm aushalten außer man fährt einen 3er golf. (oder ähnlich altes)
Die krönung waren aber meine bremsbeläge hinten. Die hab ich nach 250tkm gewechselt... zusammen mit den sätteln.   Letztere haben bei mir zum schluß im winter immer einen "bremsenfehler" verursacht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bremsbeläge sollten mittlerweile 60tkm aushalten außer man fährt einen 3er golf. (oder ähnlich altes)
> Die krönung waren aber meine bremsbeläge hinten. Die hab ich nach 250tkm gewechselt... zusammen mit den sätteln.   Letztere haben bei mir zum schluß im winter immer einen "bremsenfehler" verursacht.



Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern. Das hängt zu 99% vom Fahrstil ab.
unser Z4 hat nun den ersten Satz an der VA nahezu durch, mit nur 35k km 
Im Gegensatz dazu hat der 1er noch den 1. Satz drauf und noch reichlich Fleisch auf den Belägen (hat momentan 72k km gelaufen)


----------



## raceandsound (17. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Frage an die KFZler. Ist die Kerze noch i.O. ?
> Sind vom Z4 und alle sechs sehen so aus (11 Jahre, 35k km gelaufen).
> Ist die Abnutzung der Mittelelektrode noch i.O. ?
> Neu ist die ja wesentlich größer.
> ...



oje...wenn ich schon die Bosch Super 4 sehe...NGK is they way to go...for every Bimmer Straight Six! ^^
schick mir mal deine Daten vom Z4 (Baujahr, Motorvariante) und ich schau mal nach!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> oje...wenn ich schon die Bosch Super 4 sehe...NGK is they way to go...for every Bimmer Straight Six! ^^
> schick mir mal deine Daten vom Z4 (Baujahr, Motorvariante) und ich schau mal nach!



BJ 2003, M54B25


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern. Das hängt zu 99% vom Fahrstil ab.


Also im gebirge mit schleifender bremse die berge hinab zu fahren oder mit 200 über die landstraße zu kurven, so das man vor jeder kurve hart in die eisen muß, sehe ich jetzt nicht als normalen fahrstil an.
Solange man es also beim bremsen nicht übertreibt, und für das auto nicht gerade ein bremsklotz-wechsel bei weniger km normal ist, sollten die 60tkm auch machbar sein. Bei mir fliegen die auch nur bei dem km-stand raus, weil sie keine 90tkm aushalten.
Zudem war in dem post von aloha84 die rede von 15tkm/jahr. Wer da alle 2-3 jahre einen satz klötzer verheizt wird sich evt. auch mal fragen warum. Das es gelegenheit/ kurzstrecken-fahrer eher nicht tangiert, ist mir schon klar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also im gebirge mit schleifender bremse die berge hinab zu fahren oder mit 200 über die landstraße zu kurven, so das man vor jeder kurve hart in die eisen muß, sehe ich jetzt nicht als normalen fahrstil an.
> Solange man es also beim bremsen nicht übertreibt, und für das auto nicht gerade ein bremsklotz-wechsel bei weniger km normal ist, sollten die 60tkm auch machbar sein. Bei mir fliegen die auch nur bei dem km-stand raus, weil sie keine 90tkm aushalten.
> Zudem war in dem post von aloha84 die rede von 15tkm/jahr. Wer da alle 2-3 jahre einen satz klötzer verheizt wird sich evt. auch mal fragen warum. Das es gelegenheit/ kurzstrecken-fahrer eher nicht tangiert, ist mir schon klar.



Das stimmt schon, aber jeder fährt sein Auto anders. Im normalen Straßenverkehr ist es relativ schwer die Klötze nach 40-50k km schon durch zu haben.
Aber es gibt auch Personen, mich eingeschlossen, die z.B. 1-2x pro Jahr mit dem Zweit/Drittwagen auf Trackdays unterwegs sind und da gehen pro Trackday gut und gerne 1/3 der Bremsbelagdicke flöten, zumindest bei Standardbelägen.
Wobei Bremsbeläge ja preislich gesehen wenig kosten. Deshalb mache ich mir da gar keinen Kopf, wie lange so ein Belag hält.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Frage an die KFZler. Ist die Kerze noch i.O. ?
> Sind vom Z4 und alle sechs sehen so aus (11 Jahre, 35k km gelaufen).
> Ist die Abnutzung der Mittelelektrode noch i.O. ?
> Neu ist die ja wesentlich größer.
> ...



Der Wagen läuft noch? 
Wenn ja, dann hast du Glück gehabt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Wagen läuft noch?
> Wenn ja, dann hast du Glück gehabt...



Wirklich so schlimm  ?
ich dachte, das geht noch, weil alle sechs exakt gleich aussehen.
Bislang läuft er nur in der ersten Minute minimalst, kaum wahrnehmbar, unruhig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2014)

Wechsel die Dinger doch jedes Jahr, kost ja nüscht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Dezember 2014)

Soso, man wechselt also was ohne Grund?
Da kommt über die Jahre auch genug zusammen...


----------



## watercooled (17. Dezember 2014)

Je nachdem was man im Jahr fährt. Bei Klutten oder nfsgame lohnt es sich bestimmt jährlich zu wechseln


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wechsel die Dinger doch jedes Jahr, kost ja nüscht.



Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade, als dass ich schon nach 6000km die Kerzen wechseln würde.
Normalerweise halten die 60-90k km.



watercooled schrieb:


> Je nachdem was man im Jahr fährt. Bei Klutten oder nfsgame lohnt es sich bestimmt jährlich zu wechseln



Klutten fährt nen Diesel, da muss er keine Zündkerzen wechseln


----------



## watercooled (17. Dezember 2014)

Dachte er hätte nen 530i oder was das war... Naja egal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wirklich so schlimm  ?
> ich dachte, das geht noch, weil alle sechs exakt gleich aussehen.
> Bislang läuft er nur in der ersten Minute minimalst, kaum wahrnehmbar, unruhig.


Die sind absolut fertig mit der Welt. Hast Glück gehabt das der Isolator heile geblieben ist, so weit wie die Kerze weggebrannt ist. Sicher das da die richtigen Kerzen drin sind? Bricht der Isolator und fällt rein, kannst du dir ja sicher denken was dann passiert. 

Ich würd schnellstens 6 neue bei BMW holen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

Das sind noch die originalen Kerzen. Das Auto hat ja man gerade 35k km runter.
Die originalen (Bosch) werde ich nicht wieder kaufen. Die NGK sollen etwas besser sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm komisch, normalerweise halten Platin Kerzen ewig.

Ich würde die fahren, die BMW vorsieht. Falsche Kerzen können im sofortigen Motorschaden enden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm komisch, normalerweise halten Platin Kerzen ewig.
> 
> Ich würde die fahren, die BMW vorsieht. Falsche Kerzen können im sofortigen Motorschaden enden.



Gibt zwei "zugelassene" von BMW: ZÃ¼ndkerzen â€“ Zwiki.net
Einmal die Bosch und die NGK, welche ich dann nehme: 6 x NGK ZÃ¼ndkerzen BKR6EQUP BMW E85 Z4 3,0i 3i 6x V-Line 30 V-Line30 6343 | eBay


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

Nicht vergessen mit Drehmoment anziehen. Gab schon genug Motorschäden, weil es Leute im Arm hatten.

...Zündkerzen würde ich auch nicht anhand von irgendwelchen Internetseiten oder Foren raussuchen... Bei uns haben wir z.B. Motoren mit 3 unterschiedlichen Sorten Kerzen je nach Motornummer.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2014)

Wie viel den ? Ist das bei allen gleich ? Warum steht das bei mir nicht im Handbuch ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie viel den ? Ist das bei allen gleich ? Warum steht das bei mir nicht im Handbuch ?



30Nm bei dem M54B25.
ist aber wahrscheinlich von Motor zu Motor leicht unterschiedlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie viel den ? Ist das bei allen gleich ? Warum steht das bei mir nicht im Handbuch ?


In den Honda Werkstattunterlagen sollte das drinstehen. Kannst mir ja auch mal deine HSN+TSN schicken, dann kann ich es eventuell nachgucken.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 30Nm bei dem M54B25.
> ist aber wahrscheinlich von Motor zu Motor leicht unterschiedlich.


Ist sogar sehr unterschiedlich.  Grade bei unseren Direkteinspritzern läuft der Motor nicht mal im Schichtbetrieb, wenn die Kerzen nicht oder mit dem falschen Drehmoment angezogen wurden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2014)

Werkstatthandbuch besorge ich mir sowieso noch. Aber verstehe nicht warum das nicht im normalen Handbuch steht. Da steht ja auch Ölwechsel und kerzenwechsel etc. beschrieben. 

7100/468


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Werkstatthandbuch besorge ich mir sowieso noch. Aber verstehe nicht warum das nicht im normalen Handbuch steht. Da steht ja auch Ölwechsel und kerzenwechsel etc. beschrieben.
> 
> 7100/468


Laut Bosch bekommen die Kerzen zu den Schlüsselnummern 18 nm.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2014)

Im Handbuch steht nur mit der Handreinschrauben und eine Halbe Umdrehung festziehen ^^ 

Toll 18nm was das für Pussyscheiß brauch man ja noch nen 2. Drehmomentschlüssel. 

Ich kauf keine Bosch kerzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

Is doch wohl logisch das es keinen Drehmomentschlüssel von 1-300nm gibt. 

Das Drehmoment ist auf alle Kerzen und nicht nur Bosch bezogen. Ich habs nur bei Bosch nachgeguckt.

Reinschrauben und ne halbe Umdrehung kann man vielleicht bei nem alten Trecker machen.  Das ist viel zu lose oder viel zu fest, ne nachdem ob die Kerze schonmal angezogen war. Das sind ja keine Kerzen mit Kupferring, wie bei modernen Direkteinspritzern verbaut.


----------



## raceandsound (17. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gibt zwei "zugelassene" von BMW: ZÃ¼ndkerzen â€“ Zwiki.net
> Einmal die Bosch und die NGK, welche ich dann nehme: 6 x NGK ZÃ¼ndkerzen BKR6EQUP BMW E85 Z4 3,0i 3i 6x V-Line 30 V-Line30 6343 | eBay



Sorry erst jetzt gesehen, nimm die NGK BKR6EQUP, die verbauen wir auch immer!
Die Platin Kerzen halten teilweise schon sehr lange, aber mir wären die 11 Jahre einfach zu lange gewesen.
Die normalen schmeiss ich bei meinen Autos nach 10-15k Km weg...die kosten auch nix.
Vor allem wenn das Ding hin und wieder beherzter betrieben wird, lohnt sich schon mal ein  bis zwei Blicke im Jahr drauf zu werfen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab die NGK bestellt 
Mal gucken, ob man mit denen einen Unterschied merkt.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab die NGK bestellt
> Mal gucken, ob man mit denen einen Unterschied merkt.



Berichte mal, muss beim Z4 nächstes Jahr auch die Zündkerzen wechseln und hab auch die NGK Platin im Auge gehabt


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab die NGK bestellt
> Mal gucken, ob man mit denen einen Unterschied merkt.


Bei Online gekauften Zündkerzen hätte ich immer nen bischen Muffe die einzubauen. So wie DHL mit Paketen umgeht...


----------



## dsdenni (18. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Online gekauften Zündkerzen hätte ich immer nen bischen Muffe die einzubauen. So wie DHL mit Paketen umgeht...


Die werden doch wohl gut verpackt sein? Wenn se lose in nem Karton sind hätte ich natürlich auch bedenken


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Soso, man wechselt also was ohne Grund?
> Da kommt über die Jahre auch genug zusammen...



Das ist nicht ohne Grund, Kerzen haben auch eine Wechselintervalle, bei mir sind es z.B. 35.000 Kilometer bzw alle 2 Jahre. Ich tausch sie aber bei jedem zweiten Ölwechsel. Sprich alle 30.000 Kilometer und somit 1 mal im Jahr.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sind noch die originalen Kerzen. Das Auto hat ja man gerade 35k km runter.
> Die originalen (Bosch) werde ich nicht wieder kaufen. Die NGK sollen etwas besser sein.



35.000 Kilometer ist das eine, aber 11 Jahre auch. Ich hab jetzt nicht im Kopf wie das bei BMW ist aber die meisten Hersteller geben auch eine Jahresgrenze an. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie viel den ? Ist das bei allen gleich ? Warum steht das bei mir nicht im Handbuch ?



Bisher hatte ich noch keine Kerzen die großartig von 20 - 25nm abgewichen sind. VW sind es z.B. 30nm, bei Nissan 25nm. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Toll 18nm was das für Pussyscheiß brauch man ja noch nen 2. Drehmomentschlüssel.
> Ich kauf keine Bosch kerzen.



Ich hab drei Dremomentschlüssel...

6nm - 30nm für Ventildeckeldichtung, Ölablassschraube, Nockenwellen usw 
40nm - 100nm für alles mögliche in dem Bereich wie Fahrwerkschrauben, Motorlager, Stoßdämpfer usw 
100nm - 200nm für Reifen und Schrauben mit mehr als 100nm Anzugmoment. 

Bosch würde ich bei einem Japaner auch nicht verbauen, sowohl mein Mazda, als auch mein Nissan laufen mit Boschkerzen äusserst schlecht. Der Skyline und der MR2 von meinen Hallenmitmietern vertragen auch keine Boschkerzen. Wir fahren alle die NGK Iridium Kerzen, lediglich im Daily 100NX fahre ich die normale V-Line. Da wechsel ich sie wie oben erwähnt aber auch relativ häufig.... 

Am Samstag holt mein Kumpel seinen neuen 100NX an. Schon heftig was die Kisten mittlerweile in gutem Zustand kosten. Er bezahlt für seinen 3050Euro, hat 104.000 Kilometer runter und ist vom BJ her wie meiner. Vom Lack her deutlich schlechter als meiner... langsam werden die Kisten etwas mehr wert, da alles was so rumfährt nur noch vom Lack zusammen gehalten wird.


----------



## raceandsound (18. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab die NGK bestellt
> Mal gucken, ob man mit denen einen Unterschied merkt.



Hab nochmals nachgesehen, siehe Bilder!
Mit den NGK machst nix falsch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ob du mit meinem geschmack klar kommst?* Hast dir allerdings einen sch... motor ausgesucht*. *Den gibt es ja nichtmal mit handschalter...*
> Ansonsten, ich würde zum t-modell mit 4-matic greifen. Dazu spiegel-, sitzkomfort-packet, sitzheizung, abgedunkeltes und wärmedämmendes glas und regensensor. Das macht zusammen 49750 eur laut konfigurator. (der eh komisch ist da man vieles aufgenötigt bekommt, wenn man was bestimmtes will)



Ich finde den Motor aüßerst ansprechend, verbraucht relativ wenig und hat für den Alltag genug bumms.
Das es den "nur" mit Automatik gibt ist für mich auch kein Problem, ich schalte zwar ganz gern.....aber bei den ganzen Kilometern und vor allem im stop an go verkehr ist eine Automatik super komfortabel.
Aber egal, das sollte ja nur ein Beispiel dafür sein, dass man mit "unterer" Mittelklasse ohne große Schwierigkeiten auf über 50t€ kommen kann.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen Seat Leon 2007 | 1.9 TDi | 105 PS mti nun 115k KM oben

Bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden, er braucht seinen Diesel und dann macht er auch keine Mucken 

Habe allerdings seit Sommer  '14 das Problem wenn ich den Motor starten will, mir der BC schreibt : SAFE | Motorstörung
--> Das tritt ganz unregelmäßig auf, vlt. 5x die Woche ?!


Dann ziehe ich den Schlüssen ab, wieder rein & starte dann Problemlos.

Einen 2. Schlüssen habe ich leider nicht.

Kennt wer das Problem?




_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Beam39 (18. Dezember 2014)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Hab nochmals nachgesehen, siehe Bilder!
> Mit den NGK machst nix falsch!
> 
> 
> ...



Würdest du die auch beim 3.0  bevorzugen? So wie ich das soweit mitbekommen habe greifen beim 3.0er viele zu den Platins von NGK.



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe einen Seat Leon 2007 | 1.9 TDi | 105 PS mti nun 115k KM oben
> 
> ...



Das kann vieles sein, da hilft nur Fehlerspeicher  auslesen lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Berichte mal, muss beim Z4 nächstes Jahr auch die Zündkerzen wechseln und hab auch die NGK Platin im Auge gehabt



Kann ich machen. Werden entweder Fr. oder Sa. geliefert.



raceandsound schrieb:


> Hab nochmals nachgesehen, siehe Bilder!
> Mit den NGK machst nix falsch!
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für's Nachschauen


----------



## dsdenni (18. Dezember 2014)

Mein Lehrer kam auch mal 40 Min zu spät weil sein Wagen einfach so ohne Grund in den Notlauf gegangen ist. In der Werkstatt wollten sie schnell in den Fehlerspeicher gucken: Leer
Die Karre wollte einfach nicht mehr. Dann kam er auf die Stecker raus Stecker rein Methode (Batterie) und plötzlich ging der Karren 1a


----------



## keinnick (18. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe allerdings seit Sommer  '14 das Problem wenn ich den Motor starten will, mir der BC schreibt : SAFE | Motorstörung
> --> Das tritt ganz unregelmäßig auf, vlt. 5x die Woche ?!



Fahr in die nächste Werkstatt und lass den Fehlerspeicher auslesen. Das kann alles mögliche sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2014)

Auslesung hat die Wegfahrsperren angezeigt.

Muss doch mit dem Schlüssen zusammenhängen?


----------



## keinnick (18. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Auslesung hat die Wegfahrsperren angezeigt.
> 
> Muss doch mit dem Schlüssen zusammenhängen?



Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem bei nem Polo vor gefühlt hundert Jahren. Die Kiste sprang dann aber gar nicht erst an. Da wurde der Schlüssel in der Werkstatt neu "angelernt". Danach waren die Probleme weg.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2014)

Das kann mit allem möglichen zusammenhängen. Die Wegfahrsperre hat ja etliche Teile und nicht nur die Schlüssel.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2014)

Was kann ich tun wenn die Werkstatt selbst nicht wirklich  weiter weiß ?


----------



## DrDave (18. Dezember 2014)

Eine andere nehmen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das die bei Seat nicht mehr weiter wissen. Die können sich ja zu jeder Zeit Unterstützung aus dem Werk holen.


----------



## raceandsound (18. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe einen Seat Leon 2007 | 1.9 TDi | 105 PS mti nun 115k KM oben
> 
> ...



Wird/Kann die Wegfahrsperre sein, Schlüssel neu anlernen, oder Ring defekt, oder oder...war bei VW jahrelang ein Problem...auslesen lassen!



Beam39 schrieb:


> Würdest du die auch beim 3.0  bevorzugen? So wie ich das soweit mitbekommen habe greifen beim 3.0er viele zu den Platins von NGK.



Yep auf jeden Fall!!! 




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kann ich machen. Werden entweder Fr. oder Sa. geliefert.
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für's Nachschauen



Bitte gerne!


----------



## JJup82 (18. Dezember 2014)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe einen Seat Leon 2007 | 1.9 TDi | 105 PS mti nun 115k KM oben
> 
> ...



Wenn die Werkstatt nichts findet, was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann, solltest du am besten in eine andere, am besten zu einem KFZ-Elektriker, die machen den ganzen tag nichts anderes als fehlersuche.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2014)

Hatte ich am Golf schon mal. Mal funktionierte der erste, mal nur der zweite Schlüssel. War die Auslesespule am Zündschloss - ging zu 50% auf VW damals weil "Serienfehler".


Heute früh ging die Schüssel übrigens nicht wieder aus - lief im ersten Anlauf gut...


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> War die Auslesespule am Zündschloss - ging zu 50% auf VW damals weil "Serienfehler".


Wie großzügig.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie großzügig.


Ich hätte nicht auf "Beitrag anzeigen" klicken sollen - sei es drum: Jeder Hersteller gewährt 100% Kulanz nur bis zu einem bestimmten Kilometerstand. Bisschen graue Zellen und meinetwegen auch Google anstrengen ist erlaubt vor so einem schnippischen Kommentar.


----------



## Joselman (19. Dezember 2014)

Naja Serienfehler und dann nur 50% Kulanz ist schon ein Witz! Ich baue ******** und will dann noch Geld dafür das ich den Fehler behebe? Naja wer es mit sich machen lässt...

So ne Geschichte hatte meine Freundin auch am Golf. Da gab VW auch 50% Kulanz. Die Reparatur hat Sie dann in einer frerien Werkstatt machen lassen weil es da immernoch billiger war!


----------



## aloha84 (19. Dezember 2014)

Das hat nichts mit VW zu tun.
Stichwort --> Kabelbaum, Hecklappe, 520d, 4 Jahre alt --> "...So wir haben im Werk angerufen, Garantie und Kulanzmäßig sind wir leider raus..."
Das nenne ich Premium!


----------



## Joselman (19. Dezember 2014)

Wie das hat nichts mit VW zu tun? Natürlich hat es das! Wenn die in Wolfsburg entscheiden da geben wir nur 50% aus Kulanz obwohl sie wissen das es ein Serienfehler ist dann ist das verarsche am Kunden von VW. 
Ich hab nicht gesagt das andere Hersteller nicht genauso ******** sind. Toyota ist da ähnlich schlecht aber deshalb fahre ich auch jetzt Nissan. Vorher war ich eigentlich Toyota Fan aber nach den ganzen negativen Erfahrungen ist das vorbei...


----------



## aloha84 (19. Dezember 2014)

Du wirst bei jedem Hersteller was zu meckern finden.
Ich persönlich bin, durch die Erfahrungen meines Bruders mit seinem Golf 4, ebenfalls von VW geheilt.
Oft ist es nunmal Glück oder Pech, wenn ich mir anschaue wie "problemfrei" mein Astra jetzt über 270tkm runtergerissen hat, müsste ich den nächsten Opel mit Kusshand nehmen....wenn man dann aber von den ganzen AGR und Drallklappenproblemen anderer Fahrer hört (geht ebenfalls nicht auf Kulanz) überlegt man sich das auch zweimal.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2014)

Wir hatten letztens einen VW Eos mit glaub 27.000 Kilometer und einer gerissenen Steuerkette, da hat VW auch nichts gemacht. Die Kiste hatte sogar noch Garantie, aber weil der Service 500 Kilometer drüber war haben sie sich geweigert. Das ganze ging dann vor Gericht, aber wie es ausging weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Dezember 2014)

Gestern abend und heute morgen 1,09€ / L Diesel. Blöderweise war der Tank schon voll, weil ich vermeintlich günstig für 1,14€ / L getankt hatte...

@Topic: Zündkerzen. Haha. Wo sind die denn drin  Keeping Bosch alive since 1950... Oder wohl noch länger.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Dezember 2014)

Was Kulanz angeht: Nen Kumpel von mir fährt nen extrem verranzten Golf 5 mit 1.6l. Die Kiste is wirklich verranzt, ihm is die Kiste scheiss egal und soll ihn einfach nur mobil halten. Dementsprechend siehts auch mit dem Service aus, hat noch nie einen bei VW gesehen und selber macht er auch nichts, bis auf nen Ölwechsel vor 2 Jahren 

Irgendwann hatte er dann Probleme mit der Kette, ist zu VW und er musste am Ende irgendwie nur 100€ oder so zahlen. Das finde ich dann schon sehr kulant


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2014)

Es kommt auch oft auf den Händler an, die könnten schon viel auf Kulanz machen. Ich hab damals 50% Rabatt auf meine Wapu bekommen, weil Nissan 1994 mal eine Rückruf Aktion gemacht hat. Diese wurde an meinem NX aber laut Datenbank nie gemacht und so habe ich ungefragt 50% auf das Ersatzteil bekommen, dass wahr 2008. Aber sowas ist auch immer etwas Glück, meinem Kumpel wurden die Rostprobleme am A3 8L nicht gemacht. Einem aus dem Forum hingegen schon...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2014)

Kulanz gibt es meistens auch nur, wenn die Wartung immer ohne Überziehen bei einem Vertragshändler oder Niederlasung gemacht wurde. Das Recht behalten sich die Hersteller einfach vor, weil es eben deren gutes Recht ist. Wenn sie nach dem Autokauf das Auto nie wieder sehen, weil es wo anders zur Wartung kommt, dann stecken die auch kein Geld mehr rein.

Kulanz ist nunmal freiwillig. Wenn man Kulanz ohne regelmäßigen Service bekommt, dann ist das Glück. Dann zahlt aber meistens auch der Zulieferer, weil der Mist gebaut hat und nicht der Hersteller.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn sie nach dem Autokauf das Auto nie wieder sehen, weil es wo anders zur Wartung kommt, dann stecken die auch kein Geld mehr rein.



Die sehen das Auto ja auch nie wieder oder schickt ihr eure Autos beim Service nach SIndelfingen?
Die Werkstatt ist ja nicht der Hersteller. Die Regelung mit der Kulanz die nur bei Service beim Vertragshändler/-werkstatt gewährt wird ist ja eine reine Schutzklausel für die Vertragswerkstätten und praktisch der einzige Grund mit einem Auto in eine solche zu gehen. Ansonsten geht doch jeder zur Werkstatt seines Vertrauens.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Dezember 2014)

Also ist es in Ordnung, wenn es fehlerhafte Teile in die Serie schaffen, alles auf den Kunden abzuwaelzen? Was ist das fuer eine Logik?
Hier ist einfach der Hersteller in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Bei den Preisen sagen sie ja auch nicht, "da haben wir aber viel zu viel ausgerechnet was so ein Wagen kosten sollte, Sie bekommen den viel guenstiger".

Seltsamerweise muss ein Handwerker doch eine ganze Zeit lang haften. Auch bei uns im Maschinenbau. Egal ob der Kunde einen Wartungsvertrag bei uns hat oder nicht. Die Anlage hat einfach zu funtkionieren.
Natuerlich sind unsachgemaesse Behandlung ausgenommen. Aber wenn unsere Konstrukteure eine Schwachstelle einbauen oder uebersehen dann muessen wir daufer gerade stehen.
Gilt auch fuer die Komponenten die wir von den Zulieferern bekommen. Ist doch das Problem des Herstellers hier eine Qualitaetssicherung durchzufuehren.

Aber bei der Automobilindustrie, die ja so arm ist, koennen wir Ausnahmen machen?!


Wenn, in dem oben genannten Fall, VW weis das es hier eine Schwachstelle von hausaus gibt, haben die hier nachzubessern.
Ohne dafuer den Kunden zu gaengeln.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Dezember 2014)

Find ich auch, selbst wenn ich nie inner Werkstatt war, kann ich ja wohl erwarten dass sie etwas das sie verbockt haben ersetzen..


----------



## fatlace (19. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Also ist es in Ordnung, wenn es fehlerhafte Teile in die Serie schaffen, alles auf den Kunden abzuwaelzen? Was ist das fuer eine Logik?
> Hier ist einfach der Hersteller in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Bei den Preisen sagen sie ja auch nicht, "da haben wir aber viel zu viel ausgerechnet was so ein Wagen kosten sollte, Sie bekommen den viel guenstiger".
> 
> Seltsamerweise muss ein Handwerker doch eine ganze Zeit lang haften. Auch bei uns im Maschinenbau. Egal ob der Kunde einen Wartungsvertrag bei uns hat oder nicht. Die Anlage hat einfach zu funtkionieren.
> ...




Sehe ich genauso, aber zur sachgemäßen Behandlung gehört es auch Service Intervalle einzuhalten
Wen bei einer Maschine ein Riemen alle 1000 Arbeitsstunden gewechselt werden muss und das nicht eingehalten wird, kann man wohl kaum auf Ersatz bestehen.
Es kommt aber auch alles stark auf den Händler an, und die Person mit der man spricht.
Hab auch schon 3 Händler durch und jetzt einen vernünftigen gefunden.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wir hatten letztens einen VW Eos mit glaub 27.000 Kilometer und einer gerissenen Steuerkette, da hat VW auch nichts gemacht. Die Kiste hatte sogar noch Garantie, aber weil der Service 500 Kilometer drüber war haben sie sich geweigert. Das ganze ging dann vor Gericht, aber wie es ausging weiß ich nicht.



Fein fein...

Hab mich letztens ja mal hier gemeldet, weil laut Nockenwellensensor die Steuerzeiten nicht mehr gepasst haben. Das Auto war mittlerweile beim Freundlichen, die Steuerkette ist gelängt und wurde getauscht. Kulanz trotz regelmäßigem Service und allem pipapo genau 0,0%... Hab jetzt mal beim Kundenservice eingehakt und denen mal verklickert, ob ihnen überhaupt klar ist dass das von Problemen in der Fertigung der Kette herrührt und VW damals ÖFFENTLICH verlautbart hat, dass es mindestens 50% Kulanz gibt. Bei Autos unter 100.000km oder bis 3 Jahre Alter 100%, alles darüber anteilig aber bis 200.000km mindestens 50%.

Bin mal gespannt was noch rauskommt.

Wenn dein Kumpel den Eos noch hat, sag ihm er soll sich mal beim Kundenservice melden. Wenn VW zu dem steht, was sie öffentlich rausposaunt haben, bekommt er eventuell noch Geld zurück für die Reparatur (falls da nicht schon gerichtlich irgendwas gelaufen ist).


----------



## Verminaard (19. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, aber zur sachgemäßen Behandlung gehört es auch Service Intervalle einzuhalten



Serviceintervalle sind eine Sache und die Defekte die auf ausbleibenden Service zurueckzufuehren sind.
Man kann ja durchaus herausfinden auf was ein Fehler basiert.

Aber eine defekte Serie einer Auslesespule hat der Hersteller zu tragen. Da weiche ich auch nicht von meiner Meinung ab.
Egal ob das Fahrzeug alle 3 Wochen zum Oelwechsel in Wolfsburg steht oder noch nie einen Mechaniker gesehen hat.
Die Auslesespule wird doch nicht gewartet.
VW hatte doch beim EOS Probleme mit dem Dach und Dichtungen. Viele Dichtungen wurden auf Kulanz gewechselt, aber nicht Alle.
Auch hier hat man nicht bei Beschwerden es dem Kunden einfach gemacht.
Genug darueber gelesen, da ich mir so ein Teil mal holen wollte.
mMn muesste ein Hersteller in so einem Fall von sich aus auf den Kunden zugehen und schauen das der Fehler schnellstmoeglichst behoben wird.
Da ist das Wort "Kulanz" total fehl am Platz.
Genauso mit dem Audi A5 Cabrio. Gabs auch nicht ganz so tolle Sachen mit dem Verdeck.

Das sind jetzt nicht unbedingt minderwertige Fahrzeuge, vor allem beim Preis nicht.

Premiumanspruch geht in alle Richtungen, nicht nur beim Preis und ersten Erscheinungsbild.

Gibts einige so Sachen. Beim E92/93 sind mir total verschlissene Lenkraeder und Schaltknueppel aufgefallen. Leder bei den Sitzen auch nicht ganz so tolle. 
Laesst sich glaube ich beliebig fortfuehren.


----------



## fatlace (19. Dezember 2014)

Da gebe ich dir auch durchaus recht.
Jeder Hersteller hat seine Probleme, egal ob günstig oder extrem teuer, es kochen alle nur mit Wasser.
Aber man muss auch beachten das es bei den Herstellern hunderte Zulieferer gibt, die evtl das defekte Teil verschulden.

Ja bei den E9X löst sich der Softlack, warum Hersteller den überhaupt verwenden bleibt mir ein Rätsel.
Hab bei mir auch die Lenkradblende gegen eine vom X1, und den Wahlhebel der Automatik gegen den DKG Hebel vom M3 getauscht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die sehen das Auto ja auch nie wieder oder schickt ihr eure Autos beim Service nach SIndelfingen?
> Die Werkstatt ist ja nicht der Hersteller. Die Regelung mit der Kulanz die nur bei Service beim Vertragshändler/-werkstatt gewährt wird ist ja eine reine Schutzklausel für die Vertragswerkstätten und praktisch der einzige Grund mit einem Auto in eine solche zu gehen. Ansonsten geht doch jeder zur Werkstatt seines Vertrauens.


Ne aber der Hersteller verdient an den Teilen, wenn die Autos in eine Vertragswerkstatt kommen. Bei freien Buden wird ja oft mit Teilen aus dem Zubehör repariert.

...und warum sollte ein Vertragshändler nicht die Werkstatt des Vertrauens sein? Wir haben genug Stammkunden, die ihr Auto vom Kauf an bis zum Totalschaden nach 10 Jahren und 300tkm zu uns bringen. Sogar einige Taxiunternehmer bringen ihre Taxis ausschließlich zu uns, weil es günstiger und schneller ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns zum Beispiel weil sie wesentlich näher ist und mein Vater den Besitzer seit klein auf kennt...


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2014)

Preis wäre bei mir auch kaum höher beim Vertragshändler. Aber 20km gegen Sichtweite von meiner Wohnung zählt halt auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre auch gut 20 km zu meiner Audi Werkstatt. Die andere Audi Bude hier um die Ecke ist leider nicht zu gebrauchen.

...meine Kiste steht auch grade bei Audi. Eigentlich war nur Inspektion, Achswellenmanschette und 2 Fahrwerkslager dran. Dann ist dem Meister bei der Probefahrt die Feder vl gebrochen.  Jetzt bekommt er noch 2 neue Federn und Domlager. Hinten Federn ist kein Problem, vorn ist total die Scheißarbeit, da hab ich gar keinen Nerv drauf das selber zu machen. Wundert mich das die Feder nicht vorher aufgegeben hat, die Bruchstelle war schon gut oxidiert zur Hälfte. Konnte man vorher aber nicht sehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...und warum sollte ein Vertragshändler nicht die Werkstatt des Vertrauens sein?



Das kann natürlich der Fall sein. Aber es muss nicht so sein. Ich habe - solange ich noch eigene Autos hatte - diese immer zu einer Hyundai Werkstatt gebracht. Nicht dass ich einen hatte, aber die waren wirklich gut, günstig freundlich kulant und mitunter pragmatisch. Seit ich nur noch Firmenwagen fahre ists eh klar, da hab ich Hol- und Bringdienst bei der Niederlassung inklusive und obendrein ein Rundum Sorglospaket, da ists mir wurscht wie die sind, ich bin da persönlich noch nie gewesen.
Meine Frau bringt ihr Auto z.B. zur örtlichen Tanke, weil wir den gut kennen und der ne ordentliche Arbeit macht - obendrein billiger als der Freundliche. Für arbeiten die dort nicht gemacht werden können (hatten wir noch nicht) gibts im Nachbarort ne größere Freie, mit untadeligem Ruf zu der z.B. mein Schwager immer seine Autos bringt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch gut 20 km zu meiner Audi Werkstatt. Die andere Audi Bude hier um die Ecke ist leider nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> ...meine Kiste steht auch grade bei Audi. Eigentlich war nur Inspektion, Achswellenmanschette und 2 Fahrwerkslager dran. Dann ist dem Meister bei der Probefahrt die Feder vl gebrochen.  Jetzt bekommt er noch 2 neue Federn und Domlager. Hinten Federn ist kein Problem, vorn ist total die Scheißarbeit, da hab ich gar keinen Nerv drauf das selber zu machen. Wundert mich das die Feder nicht vorher aufgegeben hat, die Bruchstelle war schon gut oxidiert zur Hälfte. Konnte man vorher aber nicht sehen.



Wenn du selber Automechaniker bist, verstehe ich irgendwie nicht warum du dein Auto in die Werkstatt bringst...


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn du selber Automechaniker bist, verstehe ich irgendwie nicht warum du dein Auto in die Werkstatt bringst...



Vermutlich der Einzige weltweit der die Inspektionen nicht selbst macht  
Ich verstehe es auch nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man es selbst macht weiß man doch was man hat. Ausserdem hat er ja auf Arbeit alles mögliche an Werkzeug, Hebebühne etc.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht auf "Beitrag anzeigen" klicken sollen - sei es drum: Jeder Hersteller gewährt 100% Kulanz nur bis zu einem bestimmten Kilometerstand.


Soweit klar, aber da das von VW selber als "Serienfehler" angesehen wird, ist es dreist für den Fehler den man selbst begangen hat den Kunden zum zweiten mal zur Kasse zu bitten.
Deswegen verstehe ich deine Kritik nicht, den anderswo wird so eine Pfuscherei nicht so toleriert oder gar gelobt.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn man es selbst macht weiß man doch was man hat. Ausserdem hat er ja auf Arbeit alles mögliche an Werkzeug, Hebebühne etc.



Ich weis nicht wie die von der Mercedesfachwerkstatt (der arbeitet ja bei so einer, wenn ich das Alles richtig verstanden habe) reagieren, wenn ein Mechaniker von denen da mal mit Firmeneigentum an seinem eigenen Auto rumschraubt.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Dezember 2014)

Es ist völlig normal, das man ne Werkstatt als Mechaniker auch privat nutzt. Das ist bei uns ab 16 Uhr auch möglich und davon wird rege gebrauch gemacht.
Zur Not muss es als geldwerter Vorteil versteuert werden, ist aber allemal billiger als es machen zu lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn du selber Automechaniker bist, verstehe ich irgendwie nicht warum du dein Auto in die Werkstatt bringst...


1. Habe ich Mobilitätsgarantie wenn ich den zu Audi gebe.
2. Muss ich die Teile eh bei Audi kaufen.
3. Kann ich nur Samstags für ein paar Stunden kostenlos auf eine Hebebühne.
4. Hab ich kein Audi Spezialwerkzeug.
5. Keinen Nerv auf Scheißarbeiten. 
6. Hab ich Gewährleistung auf die Arbeiten.
7. Muss ich nicht einen Finger krum machen.
8. Wenn was Samstag schief geht steht mein Auto eine Woche lang rum.
9. Ist der Arbeitslohn echt ok.

Und Mc Pherson Federbeine ohne das richtige Spezialwerkzeug auseinanderbauen... ...ne lieber nicht. Hinten habe ich meine Federn schonmal selber neu gemacht. Ist keine große Sache und flott erledigt. Außerdem muss der zum vermessen eh zu Audi, weil unser Vermessungsstand mein Auto nicht kann.
Ne Inspektion kostet 120-150 und dafür genieße ich lieber einen freien Samstag. Ich bekomme mein Auto komplett fertig und gereinigt wieder. Wenn Mist gebaut wurde, stell ich den wieder da hin und die machen es nochmal auf deren Kappe.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Es ist völlig normal, das man ne Werkstatt als  Mechaniker auch privat nutzt. Das ist bei uns ab 16 Uhr auch möglich und  davon wird rege gebrauch gemacht.
> Zur Not muss es als geldwerter Vorteil versteuert werden, ist aber allemal billiger als es machen zu lassen.


Samstag 8-12 und um 12 muss das Auto auch wieder vom Hof sein. Mag in anderen Werkstätten anders sein. Ich kenne auch Betriebe da darf am eingenen Auto nie geschraubt werden.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn dein Kumpel den Eos noch hat, sag ihm er soll sich mal beim Kundenservice melden. Wenn VW zu dem steht, was sie öffentlich rausposaunt haben, bekommt er eventuell noch Geld zurück für die Reparatur (falls da nicht schon gerichtlich irgendwas gelaufen ist).



Das war kein Kumpel sondern ein Kunde in der Firma. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei freien Buden wird ja oft mit Teilen aus dem Zubehör repariert.



Fast alles wird von uns aus dem Zubehör gekauft, nur Ersatzteile die es nicht im Zubehör gibt werden direkt vom Hersteller gekauft.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und Mc Pherson Federbeine ohne das richtige Spezialwerkzeug auseinanderbauen...



Also mein bester Freund hat letztens unter Anleitung von mir seine Federn vorne in knapp 1 Stunde gewechselt und er ist alles andere als ein begabter Schrauber. Das geht doch beim A3 traumhaft schön...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also mein bester Freund hat letztens unter Anleitung von mir seine Federn vorne in knapp 1 Stunde gewechselt und er ist alles andere als ein begabter Schrauber. Das geht doch beim A3 traumhaft schön...



Ich lasse sowas aber auch lieber machen und zahle in meinem Fall 110€ inkl. Vermessen. Dafür würde ich nicht vorne die Federbeine aus-, einbauen und Federn wechseln.
Und da kann ich im Fehlerfall immer auf Gewährleistung pochen.
Hinten ist dagegen ja kinderleicht (beim z4 eine Schraube lösen und man kann die Feder bequem rausnehmen )


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2014)

Du bist auch kein Mechaniker... und 110Euro inkl Vermessen? Vermessen kostet alleine schon 80Euro für 30Euro tauscht dir nicht mal der Jusuff im Hinterhof die Federn. Da rechne mal lieber mit 200Euro inkl Vermessen... und das mach ich dann lieber selber. Gut das ein nicht Mechaniker die Möglichkeit zum Achsvermessen nicht hat ist klar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2014)

Vermessen kostet bei denen normal 50€.
Da ich den Werkstattmeister aber recht gut kenne, gibt er mir meistens noch etwas Rabatt auf Einbau inkl. Vermessen.


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2014)

Das kann man jedoch dann nicht als "Referenz" zählen. 
Ich mach generell alles lieber selber, dann weiß ich wie es gemacht wird. Ausserdem stellen viele Leute den Sturz für mich viel zu positiv ein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also mein bester Freund hat letztens unter Anleitung von mir seine Federn vorne in knapp 1 Stunde gewechselt und er ist alles andere als ein begabter Schrauber. Das geht doch beim A3 traumhaft schön...


Das geht beim Quattro total beschissen.  Ich hab die Anleitung von Audi ja hier.
Und da ich keinen passenden Federspanner auf die schnelle auftreiben kann, wird das eh nix. Mit diesen Universialdingern fang ich erst gar nicht an. Ich hab mal gesehen als eine Feder unter voller Spannung aus einem Federspanner rausgeflogen ist. Der Kollege hat Glück gehabt das er seine Knarre auf der Hebebühne hat liegen lassen, sonst wär er nicht mehr am Leben. Er ist grade losgegangen um die zu holen, da ist die Feder aus dem Spanner geschossen. Die Feder hat die Werkzeugkiste wo sie reingeflogen ist komplett zu Kleinholz verarbeitet. Seit dem Zeitpunkt mache ich niemals mehr Federn ohne den Spanner vom Hersteller.
Diese Universalteile sollte man verbieten, lebensgefährlich sowas.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vermessen kostet bei denen normal 50€.
> Da ich den Werkstattmeister aber recht gut kenne, gibt er mir meistens noch etwas Rabatt auf Einbau inkl. Vermessen.


50€ vermessen? Motorsportvermessung mit 2 Schnüren und nem Zollstock?
Audi nimmt 200€ inkl. aller Einstellarbeiten. Nur vermessen ohne einstellen ist billiger. Dauert bei meinem auch etwa 2 Stunden.


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2014)

Das Jahr geht zu Ende und Sylvester naht. Und was brauchts da? Einen echten Knaller. Bzw was zum Knallen. Oder zum drauf knallen.
Hauptsache es knallt 

Eben einen 202er 180er geschossen. 250€ in erstaunlich gutem Zustand. Erstaunlich wie viel Auto man fürs Geld bekommt.

Der wird an Sylvester zu Kleinholz verarbeitet


----------



## Exception (20. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das geht beim Quattro total beschissen.  Ich hab die Anleitung von Audi ja hier.
> Und da ich keinen passenden Federspanner auf die schnelle auftreiben kann, wird das eh nix. Mit diesen Universialdingern fang ich erst gar nicht an. Ich hab mal gesehen als eine Feder unter voller Spannung aus einem Federspanner rausgeflogen ist. Der Kollege hat Glück gehabt das er seine Knarre auf der Hebebühne hat liegen lassen, sonst wär er nicht mehr am Leben. Er ist grade losgegangen um die zu holen, da ist die Feder aus dem Spanner geschossen. Die Feder hat die Werkzeugkiste wo sie reingeflogen ist komplett zu Kleinholz verarbeitet. Seit dem Zeitpunkt mache ich niemals mehr Federn ohne den Spanner vom Hersteller.
> Diese Universalteile sollte man verbieten, lebensgefährlich sowas.
> 
> ...


Wo ist denn der Unterschied  zwischen Quattro- und Frontantriebsvorderachse?
 Federbeine  ausbauen und zerlegen ist eine der leichtesten  Übungen  und braucht auch keinerlei Spezialwerkzeug,  sofern man nicht den obligatorischen  Federspanner,  sowie den 7er  Innensechskant  dazu zählt.  Die Nutmutter  im Domlager wie beim 3er  Golf  oder Audi 80  gibt's  nicht mehr.

Ich kanns aber mittlerweile  verstehen daß  man sowas in die Werkstatt  gibt. Wenn Zeit und/ oder Lust fehlen,  sind die paar Euro für die Werkstatt ganz gut investiert.


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Der wird an Sylvester zu Kleinholz verarbeitet



Fünf Liter Super und die Laube dürfte ca. eine Stunden schön brennen!


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2014)

Bei den aktuellen Spritpreisen doch ein Klacks!


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2014)

Warum zur Feier des Tages kein Super+?


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Dezember 2014)

Den Motor würde ich aber aufsparen, kann man ja eventuell was mit basteln  
Automatischer Zwiebelhacker oder ne ordentliche Modelleisenbahn


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das Jahr geht zu Ende und Sylvester naht. Und was brauchts da? Einen echten Knaller. Bzw was zum Knallen. Oder zum drauf knallen.
> Hauptsache es knallt
> 
> Eben einen 202er 180er geschossen. 250€ in erstaunlich gutem Zustand. Erstaunlich wie viel Auto man fürs Geld bekommt.
> ...


Wenn der Motor/Getriebe und der Wischer noch brauchbar sind kannst da ja locker 2000-3000 Gewinn machen. Läuft der?



Exception schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied  zwischen Quattro- und Frontantriebsvorderachse?
> Federbeine  ausbauen und zerlegen ist eine der leichtesten  Übungen   und braucht auch keinerlei Spezialwerkzeug,  sofern man nicht den  obligatorischen  Federspanner,  sowie den 7er  Innensechskant  dazu  zählt.  Die Nutmutter  im Domlager wie beim 3er  Golf  oder Audi 80   gibt's  nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich kanns aber mittlerweile  verstehen daß  man sowas in die Werkstatt   gibt. Wenn Zeit und/ oder Lust fehlen,  sind die paar Euro für die  Werkstatt ganz gut investiert.


Tja leider sind die FWD und Quattros nicht gleich. Nicht mal die Bremse ist beim FWD und beim Quattro gleich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2014)

Mein Kumpel hat letztens erst mitkommen das er mal öl nachfüllen sollte, nachdem die hydros angefangen haben zu klackern.. Naja war schon weit unter minimal. Frage is bloß wie er soviel öl auf 8000 kilometer verlieren kann. Und wie lange der Motor noch läuft  Hat den ja noch ordentlich getreten mit sowenig Öl


----------



## watercooled (20. Dezember 2014)

Läuft. Hat aber 220k oder so drauf...

Was ist n das wertvollste an dem Hobel? Innenausstattung ist noch recht gut, Heckdeckel ist rostfrei und das Sonnendach kam wohl mal neu so wie es aussieht. Ich hol ihn am Montag, dann muss man mal sehen...


----------



## winner961 (20. Dezember 2014)

Motor Getriebe Innenausstattung und usw. Hat er noch TÜV ?


----------



## Beam39 (21. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Läuft. Hat aber 220k oder so drauf...
> 
> Was ist n das wertvollste an dem Hobel? Innenausstattung ist noch recht gut, Heckdeckel ist rostfrei und das Sonnendach kam wohl mal neu so wie es aussieht. Ich hol ihn am Montag, dann muss man mal sehen...



Steuergeräte! Schau mal nach in der Bucht wie die so gehandelt werden. Is manchmal echt krass für wieviel so Steuergeräte gehen.


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

winner961 schrieb:


> Motor Getriebe Innenausstattung und usw. Hat er noch TÜV ?


Achwas, für das Geld nicht.

Das Geld für die Karre bekommen wir auf jeden Fall wieder rein...


----------



## winner961 (21. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn du den wirklich anzündest ruf an das will ich sehen


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

Nee, angezündet wird der nicht. Halt mit nem Vorschlaghammer bearbeitet, Reifen runter radieren, usw.
Alles was Spaß macht.


----------



## winner961 (21. Dezember 2014)

Kannst ja noch Eintritt verlangen


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

Soll ja keiner sehen, machen das auf einem Privatgrundstück, gibt ja auch etwas Sauerei.

Was kann man da denn nachher noch leicht (zugänglich) verkaufen so das man die 250€ wieder drin hat?

Steuergeräte
Airbag
Tacho
Sitze
Lima


----------



## winner961 (21. Dezember 2014)

Komplett Innenraum. Eventuell Felgen.


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

Weiß nicht wie fertig der Innenraum ist, Sitze sahen noch annehmbar aus. Klima hat er, das sollte auch noch gut Geld bringen.


----------



## winner961 (21. Dezember 2014)

Klima ist gut dann mach die am besten gleich raus


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich den Audi 80 Avant B4? Finde das ein so schönes Auto...


----------



## Beam39 (21. Dezember 2014)

Airbags dürfen meines Wissens nach nicht verkauft werden. Kann mich auch irren.


----------



## winner961 (21. Dezember 2014)

Ne Beam da hast du recht


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

Kenne es so das Airbags nur verkauft werden dürfen wenn das Lenkrad noch dran ist.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja leider sind die FWD und Quattros nicht gleich. Nicht mal die Bremse ist beim FWD und beim Quattro gleich.



Und was soll da jetzt das Hexenwerk sein? Der hat doch vorne auch nur ein stinknormales McPerson Federbein wie jeder FWD es auch hat. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Nee, angezündet wird der nicht. Halt mit nem Vorschlaghammer bearbeitet, Reifen runter radieren, usw.
> Alles was Spaß macht.



Und was soll die Aktion bewirken? Findest du das Verhalten nicht ein wenig... Pöbelhaft



watercooled schrieb:


> Kenne es so das Airbags nur verkauft werden dürfen wenn das Lenkrad noch dran ist.



Kann man einen Windbeutel nicht ohne Lenkrad ausbauen, dass ist ein Teil. Und da ich nicht davon ausgehe das du einen Sprengschein hast darfst du den Airbag gar nicht ausbauen. Das Sprengstoffgesetzt verbietet das ganz klar und um die Windbeutel ausbauen zu dürfen, muss man einen speziellen Lehrgang absolviert haben. Wenn du den Verkaufst kann das durchaus richtig Ärger geben.


----------



## riedochs (21. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat letztens erst mitkommen das er mal öl nachfüllen sollte, nachdem die hydros angefangen haben zu klackern.. Naja war schon weit unter minimal. Frage is bloß wie er soviel öl auf 8000 kilometer verlieren kann. Und wie lange der Motor noch läuft  Hat den ja noch ordentlich getreten mit sowenig Öl



Ölverbrauch an sich ist kein Problem. unser alter Passat hat 200tkm lang 1Liter Öl auf 2500km gebraucht und es wurde immer nur nachgefüllt wenn die Warnlampe anging. Der Motor war bis zum Verkauf top.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2014)

Naja der war ja auch älter. Ich möchte kein Auto haben was relativ neu ist, wenig Kilometer runter hat und schon nen abnormalen Ölverbrauch hat. Zumal komischerweise die Warnleuchte nicht anging, denke schon das er das mit BJ. 2010 schon hat. Wobei ich mir da nichtmal sicher bin, Opel spart ja an allen Ecken und verbaut heutzutage ja auch noch Trommelbremsen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Dezember 2014)

Was soll bei einer 75ps krücke mit Trommelbremsen hinten schlecht sein?
Was heißt abnormaler Verbrauch, wieviel hat denn gefehlt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kann man einen Windbeutel nicht ohne Lenkrad ausbauen, dass ist ein Teil.



kommt auf's Auto an.
Bei meinem 1er (beim 3er gehts auch) muss ich außen am Lenkrad mit zwei Schraubendrehern nur zwei Halteklammern betätigen, und dann fällt mir der Airbag schon entgegen.

http://www.3er-faq.de/anleitung/technik/bmw-anleitung-aus-einbau-m-sportlenkrad.pdf


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

Bei VW ists auch so. 2 Torx Schrauben und man hat ihn in der Hand.


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2014)

Wo machen die Leute nur ihren Führerschein? Letztens ist einer hinter der Ampel stehen geblieben, statt einfach abzubiegen. Hat zwar niemanden behindert, aber auch die Ampel nicht mehr gesehen, sodass ich hupen musste, als die Ampel grün wurde...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2014)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was soll bei einer 75ps krücke mit Trommelbremsen hinten schlecht sein?
> Was heißt abnormaler Verbrauch, wieviel hat denn gefehlt?


Am ölmessstab war wohl nichtmehr viel dran. Trommelbremsen sind einfach veraltete Technik. Und bei 90 ps  mMn schon grenzwertig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt, sogar ein Bobycar braucht Scheibenbremsen, weil man damit ja such immer 200 fährt...


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Am ölmessstab war wohl nichtmehr viel dran. Trommelbremsen sind einfach veraltete Technik. Und bei 90 ps  mMn schon grenzwertig.



Erklär uns doch mal dem Vorteil von Scheibenbremsen gegenüber Trommelbremsen und wieso es deiner Meinung nach Grenzwertig ist... 
Wenn es bei dem Opel grenzwertig ist mit 90PS, was ist es dann bei 131PS? Die Problematik ist nämlich die gleiche.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> kommt auf's Auto an.
> Bei meinem 1er (beim 3er gehts auch) muss ich außen am Lenkrad mit zwei Schraubendrehern nur zwei Halteklammern betätigen, und dann fällt mir der Airbag schon entgegen.
> 
> http://www.3er-faq.de/anleitung/technik/bmw-anleitung-aus-einbau-m-sportlenkrad.pdf



Meine Aussage bezog sich auf den Benz, soweit ich mich erinnere war das bei dem ein Teil. Das es nicht bei jedem Auto so ist, stimmt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2014)

Naja ich möchte mal die Trommelbremsen nach einer Vollbremsung aus 190 sehen (so viel schafft das Auto nämlich, gps gemessen)

Die Problematik ist einfach das die entwicklung heute schon weiter ist und überhaupt kein Grund besteht son quatsch zu verbauen.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist einfach das die entwicklung heute schon weiter ist und überhaupt kein Grund besteht son quatsch zu verbauen.



Das ist deine Bergründung? Du scheinst also gar keine Ahnung zu haben wovon du redest... hauptsache du kannst über einen deutschen Hersteller meckern. Die Problematik ist damals (als dein Honda rauskam) die gleiche wie bei aktuellen Autos. Da hat sich nichts dran geändert... wenn Trommelbremsen heute ******* sind, waren sie das vor 20 Jahren auch schon. 

Trommelbremsen sind gar kein Nachteil im normalen Straßenverkehr, lediglich die deutlich schlechtere Wärmeabführung ist vorhanden. Ausserdem sind Scheibenbremsen selbstreinigend was eine Trommelbremse nicht kann. DAS wäre eine Antowort gewesen die ich mir von dir erhofft hätte, aber leider hast du dazu nicht das nötige KnowHow und willst lieber einfach nur rumpübeln... hauptsache man kann aufmucken. Eine Trommelbremse hat auch gar kein Problem damit von 190km/h abzubremsen, da die meiste Arbeit die Bremsen an der Vorderachse übernehmen. Lediglich bei mehrfachen Bremsen kann die Trommelbremse überhitzen und irgendwann an Bremskraft verlieren. Dafür verfügt eine Trommelbremse um höhere mehr Bremskraft als eine Scheibenbremse. Bringt aber nicht viel da sie wie oben erwähnt das Temperaturproblem haben. Autos die sportlich bewegt werden, haben auch eine Scheibenbremse an der Hinterachse, aber ein 75/90 Opel wird in der Regel nicht sportlich bewegt. Da fehlt ihm eh die Leistung dazu, ähnlich wie deinem Honda. Der ist dafür auch nicht gebaut worden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Dezember 2014)

Und wer fährt mit nem 75 ps Opel Astra 190?
Außerdem tust du grade als hätte der nur Trommelbremsen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

Wenn Hersteller heute noch Trommelbremsen verbauen, dann nur weil sie noch hohe Restbestände davon haben. Trommelbremsen sind ja deutlich teurer als Scheibenbremsen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Airbags dürfen meines Wissens nach nicht verkauft werden. Kann mich auch irren.


Airbags darf man verkaufen das ist kein Problem.
Man brauch für die Montage und den Verkauf aber einen Sprengstoffschein Klasse P1. Den sollte jeder Mechaniker normalerweise machen, sonst darf man offiziell nie an einen Airbag.
Wenn man Airbags einzeln verkauft dann darf das nur in BAM vertifizierter Verpackung erfolgen. Sowohl die verkaufene Person als auch die kaufene Person müssen ihren Sprengstoffschein nachweisen.
Verkauft man aber eine Baugruppe mit einem Airbag drin, muss man nichts von dem haben. Baugruppen sind z.B. ganze Autos, Armaturenbretter, Lenkräder mit Airbag drin oder ganze Sitze.


----------



## riedochs (21. Dezember 2014)

Zum Thema  Trommelbremse: Die meisten Sattelzüge haben welche am Trailer.


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

Sind auch günstiger, leichter und weniger Anfällig als Scheiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Sind auch günstiger, leichter und weniger Anfällig als Scheiben.



Das war nicht erst gemeint oder? 
Die sind teurer, deutlich schwerer und wesendlich anfälliger. So viele Trommelbremsen die nicht gleichmäßig ziehen wirst du bauarbedingt bei Scheibenbremsen niemals finden. Geländefahrten mit Trommelbremsen kann du auch knicken, weil die nach jeder Fahrt zerlegt und gereinigt werden müssen.

LKW Trailer haben oft schon Scheibenbremsen. Nur noch die älteren haben Trommelbremsen, weil die so Typgenehmigt wurden.



Riverna schrieb:


> Und was soll da jetzt das Hexenwerk sein? Der hat  doch vorne auch nur ein stinknormales McPerson Federbein wie jeder FWD  es auch hat.


Hexenwerk ist es nicht, es geht halt nur beschissen. Vorallem wenn man nicht bei Audi arbeitet und die entsprechenden Sachen hat. Und einfach hinpfuschen so nach dem Motto "Hält doch!" mache ich weder auf der Arbeit, noch bei meinem eigenen Auto.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2014)

Was hat das mit Hinpfuschen zu tun? 
Du stellst dich einfach nur an... wenn du damit überfordert bist. Und was braucht man da bitte an speziellen Sachen? Einen Ratschenkasten und einen gescheiten Federspanner (nicht den Baumarkt Mist für 8.99Euro) und die Federn sind in paar Min eingebaut. Entweder stellst du dich nur so an, hast einfach keinen Bock oder du kannst nur an Benz schrauben. Ein Mechatroniker sollte eigentlich über Feder tausch bei einem alten Audi (egal ob Allrad oder nicht) lachen. 

Zum Thema Trommelbremsen muss man nicht viel sagen, da ist schon alles gesagt. Ich finds aber traurig das es immer wieder Leute gibt die einen Stuss in die Welt setzen und nicht man richtig wissen wie eine Trommelbremse funktioniert bzw was die Nachteile sind. Irgendwo mal was aufschnappen und es dann nachplappern. Aber das ist man von Exiteletsplay leider gewohnt.


----------



## watercooled (21. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war nicht erst gemeint oder?
> Die sind teurer, deutlich schwerer und wesendlich anfälliger. So viele Trommelbremsen die nicht gleichmäßig ziehen wirst du bauarbedingt bei Scheibenbremsen niemals finden. Geländefahrten mit Trommelbremsen kann du auch knicken, weil die nach jeder Fahrt zerlegt und gereinigt werden müssen.
> 
> LKW Trailer haben oft schon Scheibenbremsen. Nur noch die älteren haben Trommelbremsen, weil die so Typgenehmigt wurden.



Das waren die Worte meines Lehrers


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2014)

Dann hast du dich verhört, kann mir nicht vorstellen das er das genau so gesagt hat. 

Heb mal eine Trommelbremse hoch, dann siehst du wie schwer die sind. Scheibenbremsen können sich durch die Rotation selber reinigen und es kann sich schlechter Dreck ansammeln als unter der Trommel. Der Bremsstaub sammelt sich ebenfalls unter der Trommel, dadurch verdreckt alles. Trommelbremsen sind sowohl in der Herstellung als auch in der Wartung teurer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das waren die Worte meines Lehrers


War das auf einem Montag? Hatte er noch eine leichte Fahne?



Riverna schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Hinpfuschen zu tun?
> Du stellst dich einfach nur an... wenn du damit überfordert bist. Und  was braucht man da bitte an speziellen Sachen? Einen Ratschenkasten und  einen gescheiten Federspanner (nicht den Baumarkt Mist für 8.99Euro) und  die Federn sind in paar Min eingebaut. Entweder stellst du dich nur so  an, hast einfach keinen Bock oder du kannst nur an Benz schrauben. Ein  Mechatroniker sollte eigentlich über Feder tausch bei einem alten Audi  (egal ob Allrad oder nicht) lachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mache auch auf der Arbeit auch kaum Fahrwerk. Ich hab einfach keinen Nerv darauf, auf jedes Teil ne halbe Stunde mitm Hammer einzuprügeln.  Klar kann ich ne Feder tauschen, ist ansich vom reinen Schwierigkeitsgrad ja nicht wirklich hoch. Wenn aber alles gammelig ist und festsitzt und ich zudem keinen Audi Federspanner habe, mache ich das auch nicht selber.

Aufer Arbeit mache ich ja auch Fahrwerk und Vermessungen, wenn es sein muss. Auch Luftfahrwerk und ABC ist kein Ding. Nur sind das halt keine Arbeiten wo ich mich drum reiße. Dann lieber schön Motortest oder Motorinstandsetzung. Kabelbäume reparieren, neu anfertigen oder Sachen in Richtung Vernetzung und Datenbus mache ich halt wesendlich lieber. Ist ja nicht so das die für 2 Federn tauschen 1000€ haben wollen.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du kein Bock hast ist das völlig legitim, mir ging es nur um die Behauptung es würde beschissen/schwer gehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Dezember 2014)

Also ich find an Trommelbremsen nix schlimm, in unseren Traktoren schaffens sie ja auch 20 Tonnen zu bremsen.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2014)

Fährt der auch 200km/h?


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Dezember 2014)

Sicher ist das ein Unterschied, aber 20 Tonnen aus 50 runterbremsen ist wohl auch einiges...


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2014)

Der Vergleich hinkt trotzdem... es geht nicht um das Fahrzeuggewicht. Sondern um die Wärmeentwicklung in der Trommelbremse. Und da man mit einem Traktor selten von VMax runterbremst und dass häufiger ist der Vergleich zu einem PKW nicht gegeben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Dezember 2014)

Ja, aber ich seh an Trommelbremsen bei 200 noch nicht soo das Problem, die wichtigsten Bremsen sind ja eh vorn...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

Bei Bremsen gibt es einmal die Engergiekapazität, die die Bremse aufnehmen kann. Dann die maximale Leistungsabgabe und die maximale Bremsleistung. Die maximale Bremsleistung ist bei kaum einer Bremsanlage ein Problem, da selbst Serienbremsen die Räder zum stehen bekommen.


Hohe Energiekapazität ist vorallem bei Vollbremsungen gefragt. Da hat die Bremse ja keine Möglichkeit runterzukühlen, weil ihr die gesammte Energie der Bremsung in kürzester Zeit zugeführt wird. Da haben Trommelbremsen noch nicht so viele Probleme, da sie durch ihre hohe Masse viel Energie erstmal aufnehmen können.

Die maximale Leistungsabgabe ist bei schnellem fahren und Bergabfahrten gefragt. Die Bremse bekommt ständig Energie zugeführt, hat aber auch Zeit um diese wieder an die Luft abzugeben.

Die maximale Bremsleistung ist bei Vollbremsungen gefragt. Die beste Bremsleistung erreicht man etwa, wenn das Rad 20-30% langsamer dreht als die Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit. Wenn die Bremsanlage nicht genug kraft hat das Rad so weit runter zu bremsen, dann verschenkt man Meter im Bremswerg. Das passiert bei halbwegs aktuellen Bremsen aber nur, wenn man extrem Breite Reifen fährt oder Semislicks/reine Slicks.

Trommelbremsen können nunmal nur sehr schlecht Wärme abgeben. Der Trecker bremst ja auch nicht die 20 Tonnen 5 mal die Minute komplett ab. Dann würde die Bremse nämlich auch kochen.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war nicht erst gemeint oder?
> Die sind teurer, deutlich schwerer und wesendlich anfälliger. So viele Trommelbremsen die nicht gleichmäßig ziehen wirst du bauarbedingt bei Scheibenbremsen niemals finden. Geländefahrten mit Trommelbremsen kann du auch knicken, weil die nach jeder Fahrt zerlegt und gereinigt werden müssen.
> .



Unser Jeeb Cherokee hat hinten Trommelbremsen. Mein Vater ist mit dem Ding jedes Wochenende und teils auch unter der Woche  im Wald unterwegs. Genauso wie mit unserem Dacia Duster. Der hat hinten auch Trommelbremsen. Da wird nix zerlegt und gereinigt. Und ich glaube, unsere Lada Nivas hatten hinten auch Trommelbremsen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> *Am ölmessstab war wohl nichtmehr viel dran.* Trommelbremsen sind einfach veraltete Technik. Und bei 90 ps  mMn schon grenzwertig.



Was heiß nicht viel dran?
Wie war der Ölstand vorher, bei max...oder in der Mitte?
Zwischen Minimum und Maximum liegen bei allen Opel die ich kenne, exakt 1 Liter.
Wenn noch was dran war liegst du da schon mal drunter, und mal geschätzte 3/4 Liter Öl auf 8000km ist nicht schön, aber vollkommen im Rahmen.

Zur Trommelbremse ist bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## Exception (21. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn der Motor/Getriebe und der Wischer noch brauchbar sind kannst da ja locker 2000-3000 Gewinn machen. Läuft der?
> 
> 
> Tja leider sind die FWD und Quattros nicht gleich. Nicht mal die Bremse ist beim FWD und beim Quattro gleich.


Soll ich jetzt lachen oder weinen? Ich hab auf dem 8L 1, 8T  200.000km heruntergerissen und alles selber gemacht,  inkl. Bremsen und GewindeFw. Einbau. 
Der einzige Unterschied  zum Quattro ist der Stabi  vorne (andere Anlenkung und Führung) und natürlich die Hinterachse. Die Bremsen sind vorne auch gleich,  alle 1, 8T  haben 288x25,  die großen  Diesel haben 280er  Scheiben vorne und die S3  haben 312x25er  Scheiben mit 54er  (S3 Vorfacelift,  bzw. 57er  Facelift) Bremskolben. Die Bremse vom 1.8T kann man übrigens  mit den Sattelhaltern und Staubblechen  vom S3  sehr einfach auf S3 umbauen. Sättel  und Beläge  bleiben gleich. 
An der Hinterachse haben die Quattros  eine andere Topftiefe  der Scheiben, der Aufbau ist gleich.  Bei den S3 sind hinten zusätzlich innenbelüftete  Scheiben verbaut. Der technische Aufbau ist jedoch trotzdem der gleiche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Unser Jeeb Cherokee hat hinten Trommelbremsen. Mein Vater ist mit dem Ding jedes Wochenende und teils auch unter der Woche  im Wald unterwegs. Genauso wie mit unserem Dacia Duster. Der hat hinten auch Trommelbremsen. Da wird nix zerlegt und gereinigt. Und ich glaube, unsere Lada Nivas hatten hinten auch Trommelbremsen.



Was bedeutet Gelände? Nen staubiger Waldweg oder richtig Gelände?
Bei den Bundeswehrfahrzeugen, die wir machen bremst teilweise fast nix mehr, wenn die ausm Gelände kommen. Grade nach Wasserdurchfahrten ist teilweise die komplette Bremse mit Matsch vollgelaufen und bremst nur noch minimal.



Exception schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt lachen oder weinen? Ich hab auf  dem 8L 1, 8T  200.000km heruntergerissen und alles selber gemacht,   inkl. Bremsen und GewindeFw. Einbau.
> Der einzige Unterschied  zum Quattro ist der Stabi  vorne (andere  Anlenkung und Führung) und natürlich die Hinterachse. Die Bremsen sind  vorne auch gleich,  alle 1, 8T  haben 288x25,  die großen  Diesel haben  280er  Scheiben vorne und die S3  haben 312x25er  Scheiben mit 54er  (S3  Vorfacelift,  bzw. 57er  Facelift) Bremskolben. Die Bremse vom 1.8T  kann man übrigens  mit den Sattelhaltern und Staubblechen  vom S3  sehr  einfach auf S3 umbauen. Sättel  und Beläge  bleiben gleich.
> An der Hinterachse haben die Quattros  eine andere Topftiefe  der  Scheiben, der Aufbau ist gleich.  Bei den S3 sind hinten zusätzlich  innenbelüftete  Scheiben verbaut. Der technische Aufbau ist jedoch  trotzdem der gleiche.


War das einer vor oder nach Facelift? Meiner ist einer nach Facelift. Und ja, da hat die Bremse andere Teilenummern als die Teile vom FWD. Wie weit die sich unterscheiden habe ich nicht mehr geguckt. Scheiben und Klötze kann man ebenfalls nicht alle auf dem Quattro fahren, die auf dem FWD zugelassen sind.

Mag sein, das die Sachen eventuell mechanisch passen, es wird aber auch einen Grund haben, warum nicht exakt die gleichen Sachen verbaut worden sind. Klar kann man alles irgendwie zurechtbasteln, nur mache ich sowas nicht, weil es Pfusch ist. Nur weil etwas mechanisch passt, ist die korrekte Funktion ja nicht unbedingt sichergestellt.

Sowas haben wir bei Daimler auch. Beim 204 und 245 glaub ich gibt es Bremssättelträger aus ALU oder Guss. Dementsprechend muss man die korrekten Bremsklötze verbauen. Klar kann man einfach irgendeinen Bremsklotz reinstecken, am besten noch richtig viel Schmiere dranmachen(was auch verboten ist) und auf alle Vorschriften scheißen. Da ich aber nicht der Typ bin, der auf alle Vorschriten scheißt, die mal ein Ingenieur aufgestellt hat, baue ich auch nicht einfach alles zusammen.
Ich fahre mein Auto nunmal bis zum Limit auf der Rennstrecke und da kann ich es nicht gebrauchen, wenn mich plötzlich der Bremssattel überholt.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Gelände? Nen staubiger Waldweg oder richtig Gelände?



Ich mein schon richtiges Gelände. Den Cherokee oder die Lada Nivas haben wir bsw. teils als Zugmaschinen für den Pflug zum Umackern genommen. Ansonsten alles was so im Jägereinsatz im nem Revier anfällt.  Bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

Dann gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder Lada hat Wasser und Dreckdichte Trommelbremsen entwickelt oder dein Vater fährt quasi ohne Bremsleistung an der Hinterachse rum.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2014)

Die Ladas gibts ja nicht mehr. Aber der Jeep und der Dacia werden regelmäßig getüvt. Und da war noch nix mit den Bremsen. Also kanns nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

Oder die werden weniger im Gelände gefahren als du glaubst. Eine Trommelbremse macht sich nunmal nicht von alleine sauber.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2014)

Einigen wir uns darauf, die Trommelbremsen von Lada sind besser, als die Dinger, die du putzen musst...


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Trommelbremsen sind einfach veraltete Technik. Und bei 90 ps  mMn schon grenzwertig.



Naja,...
Ford hat im Mustang bis zur aktuellen Version noch Blattfedern hinten verbaut (meinem Kenntnisstand nach), was sich mit dem neuen aber wohl ändern soll.
Soviel zu veraltet...

Und in nem Opel bringst du dich mit Trommelbremsen ganz sicher nicht um .


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2014)

Amerikanische Fahrzeuge sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt aus Aushängeschild für Fortschritt...

Habt ihr heute Grip - Das Länderduell gesehen? 
Was ein Blödsinn... da legt der Golf mit 700PS einen Frühstart hin und zieht damit den 500PS Civic ab und das gibt einen Punkt für Deutschland. Dann gewinnt der Malmedi mit einem RC Car angeblich gegen einen Profi Fahrer (auf seiner eigenen Strecke) und zum Schluss driftet ein E21 V8 mit 420PS besser und schneller als Dom mit seinem R32 GTR 600PS  

Schon sehr offentlich das es abgesprochen ist das Deutschland gewinnt.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Dezember 2014)

Die Tests sind doch alle völlig belanglos und dienen lediglich der Unterhaltung.. Die versuchen halt ziemlich stark Top Gear zu kopieren, bei denen sind viele der Tests ja auch nur zur Belustigung.


----------



## Joselman (22. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Amerikanische Fahrzeuge sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt aus Aushängeschild für Fortschritt...
> 
> Habt ihr heute Grip - Das Länderduell gesehen?
> Was ein Blödsinn... da legt der Golf mit 700PS einen Frühstart hin und zieht damit den 500PS Civic ab und das gibt einen Punkt für Deutschland. Dann gewinnt der Malmedi mit einem RC Car angeblich gegen einen Profi Fahrer (auf seiner eigenen Strecke) und zum Schluss driftet ein E21 V8 mit 420PS besser und schneller als Dom mit seinem R32 GTR 600PS
> ...



Fast so schrecklich wie test my ride. Diese Sendungen kann ich mir alle nicht mehr geben. Was da ein Müll gelabert wird....


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Dezember 2014)

Also habs nich geguckt aber der auf dem beifahrersitz im golf der mapper war von kks Performance und der civic kommt auch hier aus der Umgebung.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2014)

Grip ist so furchtbar. RTL, Galileo und Grip sind so Sachen bei denen ich den Fernseher einfach abschalte...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Tests sind doch alle völlig belanglos und dienen lediglich der Unterhaltung.. Die versuchen halt ziemlich stark Top Gear zu kopieren, bei denen sind viele der Tests ja auch nur zur Belustigung.



Und selbst das Kopieren schaffen die nicht.
Aber was soll man da schon erwarten, bei ner Sendung, die auf RTL (2) läuft ...
Das beste sind ja immer die "Rennen" wo dann jede Kurve quer und mit qualmenden Schlappen gefahren wird


----------



## Beam39 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich gucks aber trotzdem gern. Manchmal sind halt auch schon interessante Dinge dabei wie letztens dieses BMW-Paradies. Auch um sich nen allgemeinen Blick auf neue Wagen zu verschaffen ist das ganz cool, man darf diese schwachsinnigen "Events" halt nicht ernst und nicht als Maßstab für irgendwelche Performance-Benchmarks nehmen.

Selbst die als Unterhaltung gedachten Dinger sind oft ziemlich fade, das kriegen die von Top Gear deutlich unterhaltsamer hin aber gut, die spielen auch in ner ganz anderen Liga und mit ganz anderen Budgets.

Mir fehlt Tim Schrick schon in solchen Magazinen, der hat die Fahrzeuge noch richtig auf Performance getestet. Den Test mit der Viper SRT-10 werd ich nie vergessen, einfach genial  Der kann das Feeling eines Fahrzeugs einfach extrem gut beschreiben so dass man sich richtig hineinversetzen kann.

Der Malmedie beurteilt eigentlich nur Beschleunigung und Querfahren


----------



## riedochs (22. Dezember 2014)

Apropos TopGear: am 27.12 geht es wieder los


----------



## dsdenni (22. Dezember 2014)

riedochs schrieb:


> Apropos TopGear: am 27.12 geht es wieder los


Geil! TopGear kann einfach keiner toppen.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2014)

Problem mit dem 202. An sich ne tolle Kiste, aber die Batterie war schwach.
Also eben mal eine neue eingebaut und jetzt tut sich garnix mehr. Wenn die Batterie dran ist und man die Zündung einschält klackt kurz irgendein Relais im Bereich der Batterie und ab da hat die Karre keinen Saft mehr. Also garnix mehr.

Was könnte das sein?


----------



## Joselman (22. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem Bild ist die Batterie nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, ist ein Überstromrelais.


----------



## crae (22. Dezember 2014)

Hab letztens gesehen, dass einer bei seinem 3er die Nieren schwarz lackiert hat (also den verchromten Rand)...was haltet ihr davon. Fand das gab dem ganzen irgendwie was sportlicheres.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2014)

Die Karre macht was sie will. Wenn er grade Lust hat dann bekommt er Strom und springt an wenn er warm ist.
Im kalten springt er gar nicht an, da muss man schieben.
Und manchmal, so wie jetzt, passiert einfach rein garnix. Karre bekommt absolut keinen Saft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Karre macht was sie will. Wenn er grade Lust hat dann bekommt er Strom und springt an wenn er warm ist.
> Im kalten springt er gar nicht an, da muss man schieben.
> Und manchmal, so wie jetzt, passiert einfach rein garnix. Karre bekommt absolut keinen Saft.


"Wie neu" "Top Zustand" "Alles funktioniert" ...oder war der Verkäufer wenigstens ehrlich? 

Klingt nach nem kaputten SAM. Wegen dem anschieben eventuell Krafstoffpumpe/Spannungsversorgung Kraftstoffpumpe oder Positionsgeber KW. Wobei er dann richtig heiß auch nicht anspringen müsste.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2014)

Klar, Verkäufer war ehrlich. Der hat gemeint das Auto ist etwas Launisch und "fährt" zu uns. Da hatte er schon recht.

Spritpumpe ists nicht, er orgelt ja nicht mal.
Jetzt sind wir grade an nem Punkt an dem er mal wieder nichts macht. Batterie ist dran aber das Auto bekommt keinen Saft... Blödes Teil.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Klar, Verkäufer war ehrlich. Der hat gemeint das Auto ist etwas Launisch und "fährt" zu uns. Da hatte er schon recht.
> 
> Spritpumpe ists nicht, er orgelt ja nicht mal.
> Jetzt sind wir grade an nem Punkt an dem er mal wieder nichts macht. Batterie ist dran aber das Auto bekommt keinen Saft... Blödes Teil.


Dann wirds warscheinlich das SAM sein. So wie der Kofferraum aussieht hat das bestimmt gut Feuchtigkeit abbekommen.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2014)

Der stand 2 Jahre, ganz trocken wird der nicht sein. Wofür steht SAM und wo sitzt das?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2014)

Das ist das *S*ignalerfass- und *A*nsteuer*M*odul. Quasi das Bordnetzsteuergerät.

Sitzt ich meine HR im Kofferraum.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Dezember 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Hab letztens gesehen, dass einer bei seinem 3er die Nieren schwarz lackiert hat (also den verchromten Rand)...was haltet ihr davon. Fand das gab dem ganzen irgendwie was sportlicheres.



Hat er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht lackiert sondern so gekauft, hab ich auch. Kommt ganz aufs Auto an obs passt oder nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt Tim Schrick schon in solchen Magazinen, der hat die Fahrzeuge noch richtig auf Performance getestet. Den Test mit der Viper SRT-10 werd ich nie vergessen, einfach genial  Der kann das Feeling eines Fahrzeugs einfach extrem gut beschreiben so dass man sich richtig hineinversetzen kann.



Guck dir die Videos auf Youtube von und mit Chris Harris an. 
Das ist quasi Schrick auf englisch 
Er bringt das auch richtig gut rüber 



crae schrieb:


> Hab letztens gesehen, dass einer bei seinem 3er die  Nieren schwarz lackiert hat (also den verchromten Rand)...was haltet ihr  davon. Fand das gab dem ganzen irgendwie was sportlicheres.



Wie Beam schon gesagt hat, die kann man so kaufen. Bei den neueren Modellen kann man die direkt über BMW ordern und  laufen unter dem Namen "BMW Performance". 
Hab die Dinger auch drin.


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2014)

D Motor war immer die beste Auto Serie. 
Das beste war immer sein fröhliches "Hihihi". Da haste gewusst: Die Kiste fährt gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich find von allen Sendungen Top Gear immer noch am besten. Ist halt Unterhaltung und kein Autotest. Wer seriöse Autotests will, soll Sport Auto lesen.

Und Top Gear ist auch Pflicht auf Englisch zu gucken. Auf Deutsch machen die ganzen Witze keinen Sinn, da es oft Wortwitze sind.


----------



## Preisi (22. Dezember 2014)

Da haste natürlich recht  Am besten is immer noch die Top Gear Ground Force Folge


----------



## Beam39 (23. Dezember 2014)

Gestern war noch von Nieren die Rede, heute geh ich am Morgen zum Auto und was seh ich? Irgendein Wixer hat mir beide Nieren geklaut! Ich dachte echt ich seh nicht richtig, ich mein wie kann man Nieren klauen? Das waren zwar schwarze aber selbst die gibts hinterhergeschmissen.. Ich dreh echt durch, nicht weils Geld kostet wiegesagt, die gibts hinterhergeschmissen und ich hab noch meine Chrom im Keller. 

Aber der Gedanke das irgendein Dahergelaufener sich an meinem Fahrzeug vergreift treibt mich zur Weißglut..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Dezember 2014)

Au weia.
Das Klauen der Nieren kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Kenne nur mehrere Fälle, bei denen die Spiegelkappen geklaut wurden.
Ganz schön dreist


----------



## crae (23. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt nicht ernsthaft? Gerade wo wir davon reden, werden die dir geklaut...wer macht sowas? Arschlöcher gibts...


----------



## dsdenni (23. Dezember 2014)

Einfach nur Arm


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gestern war noch von Nieren die Rede, heute geh ich am Morgen zum Auto und was seh ich? Irgendein Wixer hat mir beide Nieren geklaut! Ich dachte echt ich seh nicht richtig, ich mein wie kann man Nieren klauen? Das waren zwar schwarze aber selbst die gibts hinterhergeschmissen.. Ich dreh echt durch, nicht weils Geld kostet wiegesagt, die gibts hinterhergeschmissen und ich hab noch meine Chrom im Keller.
> 
> Aber der Gedanke das irgendein Dahergelaufener sich an meinem Fahrzeug vergreift treibt mich zur Weißglut..



Die kommen bestimmt wieder und klauen die nochmal.
Am besten auflauern,einfangen,an den Füßen aufhängen und auspeitschen. Dann runterlassen mit einem leckeren Burger hungrig machen und direkt wieder aufhängen.
Dann mit einem Betonmischer plattfahren.
Solche Typen sind echt die letzten.


----------



## ebastler (23. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die kommen bestimmt wieder und klauen die nochmal.
> Am besten auflauern,einfangen,an den Füßen aufhängen und auspeitschen. Dann runterlassen mit einem leckeren Burger hungrig machen und direkt wieder aufhängen.
> Dann mit einem Betonmischer plattfahren.
> Solche Typen sind echt die letzten.


Well, that escalated quickly o.O


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt eine ungeschriebene Regel und die lautet: Vergreife dich niemals an dem Auto eines anderen Mannes.

Für Männer sind Autos halt nicht nur Gebrauchsgegenstände. Wenn Jemand mir eine Scheibe am Haus kaputt macht, ok der war sauer. Wenn aber einer die Scheibe von meinem Auto einschlägt ist das eine ganze andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Joselman (23. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ungeschriebene Regel und die lautet: Vergreife dich niemals an dem Auto eines anderen Mannes.
> 
> Für Männer sind Autos halt nicht nur Gebrauchsgegenstände. Wenn Jemand mir eine Scheibe am Haus kaputt macht, ok der war sauer. Wenn aber einer die Scheibe von meinem Auto einschlägt ist das eine ganze andere Hausnummer.



Ich schätze du hast kein eigenes Haus.  Egal ob sich einer an meinem Haus oder an meinem Auto vergreift. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## crae (23. Dezember 2014)

----versehentlich Doppelpost---


----------



## crae (23. Dezember 2014)

@TheBadFrag: +1  ...Schade das man hier nicht liken kann.


----------



## keinnick (23. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ungeschriebene Regel und die lautet: Vergreife dich niemals an dem Auto eines anderen Mannes.
> 
> Für Männer sind Autos halt nicht nur Gebrauchsgegenstände. Wenn Jemand mir eine Scheibe am Haus kaputt macht, ok der war sauer. Wenn aber einer die Scheibe von meinem Auto einschlägt ist das eine ganze andere Hausnummer.



Findest Du? Für mich macht das keinen Unterschied. Das Eigentum von anderen ist tabu, egal ob es ein Auto, eine Fensterscheibe oder was auch immer ist. Sollte ich dennoch einen Schaden verursachen (egal ob vorsätzlich oder versehentlich) dann muss ich dafür aufkommen, das halte ich für selbstverständlich. 

Ein Auto ist für mich dennoch "nur" ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, was jedoch für mich nichts an dem dem oben geschriebenen ändert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich schätze du hast kein eigenes Haus.  Egal ob sich einer an meinem Haus oder an meinem Auto vergreift. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


Klar hab ich nen Haus.  Also nicht alleine sondern nen Haus mit 2 Wohnungen wo ich mit meinen Eltern drin lebe.

Auch am Haus oder an anderen Gegenständen von einem ist Sachbeschädigung nicht toll aber beim Auto bin ich sofort auf 180. *Rage-mode-extreme*


----------



## Beam39 (23. Dezember 2014)

Die ******** ist grad, dass ich meine Alten im Keller anscheinend entsorgt habe und es nun kein Problem ist die Motorhaube zu öffnen und über die Feiertage wirds schwierig an welche ranzukommen..

Ich find Vandalismus an Fahrzeugen schlimmer, nicht weil mein Fahrzeug mir heiliger ist sondern weils extrem Feige ist. Wenn jemand versucht bei mir einzubrechen oder mir ne Scheibe kaputtschlägt beweist er noch irgendwo Mut, aber sich Nachts an Fahrzeugen zu vergreifen ist absolut charakterlos. Solchen Typen würde ich ohne skrupel die Arme und Beine brechen.


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2014)

Naja, *******...

Aber in Brasilien hätte "die haben mir die Nieren geklaut" eine ganz andere Bedeutung! 

Also sei froh!


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich sag dazu auch Kühlergrill. Sieht ja auch aus wie nen Grill und nicht wie ne Niere.

VA Federn tauschen kostet beim 8L bei Audi übrigens 200€.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Dezember 2014)

Naja, wenigstens Etwas. Hab grad in der Bucht für 11€ welche in hochglanz schwarz geschossen, original von BMW und neu. Die kosten sonst irgendwas mit 70-90€ beim Freundlichen. Bin mal gespannt wie lang die dran bleiben.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Dezember 2014)

Nächstes Mal stattest du die mit nem unsichtbaren Peilsender aus


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich, und dann fährst du zu Üglütz aufn Hinterhof und fragst nach deinen Kühlergrillscheibchen 
Ich wäre da eher für Tränengas in die Halterung, wobei der Ausbau dann bisschen schwierig wird


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe, die haben wenigstens beim "Ausbau" nix am Auto kaputt gemacht...


----------



## crae (24. Dezember 2014)

Festschwoißn und gut ist^^ ...Nein Spaß bei Seite, vielleicht woanders abstellen, falls möglich. Sonst kommen die ja gleich wieder und schnorren die Nieren weg.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja, werd die Straße in Zukunft auch meiden. Aber bei uns in der Gegend sind allgemein richtige Vollidioten unterwegs, was auch mit ein Grund ist weshalb ich mir noch keine andere Kiste angeschafft habe. 

Wenn ich so bedenke wie oft ich morgens am Auto ankam und feststellen musste das mir wieder jemand beim Ein/-Ausparken angefahren ist oder wieder jemand an der Seite langgefahren ist oder mir wieder jemand gegen den Spiegel geknallt ist.. Hinzu kommt dass hier überall Bäume stehen und es hier desöfteren windig wird, so ist mir auch schonmal nen riesen Ast aufs Dach geknallt, ist seit dem auch extrem zerdellt. 

Jetzt stellt euch mal vor ihr kauft euch ne neue Kiste, sei es nen Neuwagen oder nen teurer Gebrauchter und ihr müsst zusehen wie der von Tag zu Tag immer weiter ramponiert wird ohne dass ihr was dafür könnt.. 

Bei meinem ist mir das mittlerweile völlig egal ob da nen Kratzer mehr oder weniger dran ist, aber das mit dem Grill ist halt wieder ne andere asoziale Ebene.

Wenn sowas dann noch bei nem Neuen passieren würde fängt mein Herz allein vom Gedanken dran das flattern an..


----------



## Zoon (26. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Trommelbremsen sind einfach veraltete Technik. Und bei 90 ps  mMn schon grenzwertig.



Warum  hast du dann ne veraltete Kiste mit Trommelbremsen hinten gekauft mti  gar üebr 100 PS. Traust dich dann überhaupt auf die Straße? 

Das  bei Klein / Kleinstwagen Trommelbremsen hinten verbaut werden na und,  bei der Verteilung der Bremslast landet das meiste eh auf der  Vorderachse und die Trommelbremse kann das bei ner kleinen Rappelkiste  wie VW Up oder Opel Adam locker bewältigen.



Seabound schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, unsere Lada Nivas hatten hinten auch Trommelbremsen.



Die allerersten sogar Trommelbremsen rundum  



Beam39 schrieb:


> wie letztens dieses BMW-Paradies.



Da könnte ich bestimmt auch ein paar Tage verbringen was da so alles  rumsteht, Z3 Prototypen mit dem V12 aus dem 7er (war wohl zu viel Last  auf der Vorderachse deswegen nicht produziert),  die Le Mans Renner V12, die M version vom 8er oder ein E46 M3 Touring.  BMW behauptet ja iimmer noch M3 Touring verkauft sich nicht, Audi Rs4  und C AMG Kombi sprechen da aber andere Sprache ...


----------



## Beam39 (26. Dezember 2014)

Zoon schrieb:


> Warum  hast du dann ne veraltete Kiste mit Trommelbremsen hinten gekauft mti  gar üebr 100 PS. Traust dich dann überhaupt auf die Straße?
> 
> Das  bei Klein / Kleinstwagen Trommelbremsen hinten verbaut werden na und,  bei der Verteilung der Bremslast landet das meiste eh auf der  Vorderachse und die Trommelbremse kann das bei ner kleinen Rappelkiste  wie VW Up oder Opel Adam locker bewältigen.
> 
> ...



Ou ja, oder der X5 Le Mans.. Brutale kiste. Naja, ob die sich so gut verkaufen? C63er als Kombis sehe ich seeehr sehr selten..


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2014)

Heute Abend fahren wir wohl alle auf den Feldberg weil da Schnee liegt... und ich eier als einziger mit Frontantrieb rum. Egal guck ich mir halt die Skylines und Supras beim spielen an


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Aber trotzdem fände ich einen M3 Tourings schön. So selten sind die Kombis jetzt nicht


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es nach mir ginge, hätten sie den M5 als Kombi auch nicht eingestellt. Die weltweiten Stückzahlen sagen aber leider aus, dass BMW alles richtig gemacht hat. 



> In fünf Jahren wurden 19.523 Limousinen und 1025 Touring produziert und ausgeliefert.


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja da hast du recht Klutten. War ja damals beim e34 schon so. Mit dem jetzigen 550i gibt es ja jetzt eine Alternative. 

Mir gefällt ein BMW eben als Tourings oder Cabrio am besten


----------



## crae (26. Dezember 2014)

Kombis sind einfach keine Sportautos, sondern zum transportieren da. Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Ein 550i ist zwar ganz nett, aber dann bleibe ich lieber bei einem Diesel, ergo dem M550d. Ein echter BMW-M ist aber auch nicht umsonst ein eigenständiges Auto. Alleine das Fahrwerk ist kein Vergleich zum normalen M-Fahrwerk, welches man für jedes Modell kaufen kann. Bei den echten M-Modellen sind alle Komponenten geschmiedet, deutlich leichter und steifer, die Anlenkungspunkte verstärkt und fester und etwas sportlicher ausgelegt. Mir ist das für den Alltag zwar egal, aber es gibt einfach zu viele Leute, die da Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Da  hast du schon recht Klutten.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin bei meinem nächsten Auto noch echt unschlüssig. Die Vernunft (oder der Engel auf der Schulter) sagt natürlich wieder 535d oder A6 Competition, der Teufel dagegen M550d ...und dieses kleine kranke Männchen in meinem Kopf möchte gerne einen RS6 oder einen M5 kaufen.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man schon Geld hat dann kann sich auch ein M Modell kaufen. Ich will aber nicht wissen was man an Steuern bezahlen muss wenn man einen M550d besitzt :0
Mein Nachbar mit nem 530d e60 muss über 500€ bezahlen 
Diesel eben


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Also ich wäre als Kompromiss für nen 550d ist ein sehr schönes Auto. Aber ein 535d ist auch toll  M5 ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Von der Steuer her ist M550d = 535d ...und da zahle ich aktuell 409€ CO2-besteuert. Drei Liter Hubraum ändern sich ja als Grundberechnung nicht. Vollkasko kommen dann noch mal 960€ in 2015 dazu.

@Winner
Der M550d bietet leider etwas wenig Mehrwert gegenüber einem 535d. Der kann nur teuer.


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja das stimmt bringt dir das neuere Euro 6 nichts in der Berechnung ? Wie ist das den mit den Ersatzteilen im Vergleich zum 535d

@klutten wie wäre ein alpina d5


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Die Autos sind ja quasi identisch. Lediglich ein paar Fahrwerksteile unterscheiden sich, da es den M550d nur als Allrad gibt. Das würde ich sonst nie mitbestellen, da nahezu nutzlos.

Bei der Steuer kann man mit Euro6 wohl noch etwas sparen. Das Internet spricht da irgendwo von 375-385€. Das bringts natürlich. ^^


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Kannst nen Kaffee mehr trinken


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Oder ein paar Liter Diesel mehr tanken. Dieses Jahr habe ich für knapp 2.500€ getankt und bin damit ~27.000km weit gekommen.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Dezember 2014)

2014 BMW M550d xDrive Touring (381 HP) Test Drive - YouTube

Sieht doch ganz nett aus als Touring^^


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Was war dann dein Durchschnittsverbrauch gehabt ? Ich hab glaub um die 1300€ für knapp 13000km ausgegeben


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Den Durchschnittsverbrauch habe ich noch nie rechnerisch ermittelt. Der Boardcomputer ist aber scheinbar recht genau und liegt im Winter mit den 18"-Rädern bei 7,5-7,7 l/100km - im Sommer mit den breiten 19"-Rädern bei 8,2-8,3 l/100km. Für ein Auto dieser Gewichtsklasse und der Leistung ist das sehr angenehm. Das hohe Drehmoment, welches bei sehr niedriger Drehzahl anliegt, hilft bei einer sehr sparenden Fahrweise.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Oder ein paar Liter Diesel mehr tanken. Dieses Jahr habe ich für knapp 2.500€ getankt und bin damit ~27.000km weit gekommen.



Bei mir wären es 4500Euro für 35.000 Kilometer


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Das ist wirklich ok. Du fährst ja auch relativ viel. Also ich liege bei 6,6l-7,0l bei sehr hohem Kurzstreckenanteil und großem Berganteil.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei mir wären es 4500Euro für 35.000 Kilometer



Wenn ich das auf meine Fahrzeugklass ummünze, spart man schon eine Menge Geld, die dann wieder in das nächste Auto investiert werden kann. Die 3-Liter-Benziner brauchen aufs Jahr wohl auch ~4.500-5.000€ auf ~30.000km. Auf drei Jahre Nutzungsdauer kommen da durchaus 7.500€ zusammen, welche man auch wieder in die Zukunft investieren kann. Zudem sind die Benziner im Alltag nicht so wirklich fahrfreudig. Der Diesel mit doppelter Aufladung bringt da schon mehr Freude.


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist schon ein Vorteil von den Dieseln und so schlecht hört sich ein R6 Diesel auch nicht an


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2014)

War da nicht letztens einer der behauptet hat Diesel waer ein NoGo und total unmoeglich und ueberhaupt?


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Der Name fängt mit ex.... An


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Zumindest nicht, wenn ein Eisenmann unter dem Auto werkelt. 

Ich mag das Geräusch: Tief, sonor und nicht aufdringlich. Beim Anfahren sehr kernig und während der Fahrt schön leise.


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Gut Einstellung Klutten


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ich das auf meine Fahrzeugklass ummünze, spart man schon eine Menge Geld, die dann wieder in das nächste Auto investiert werden kann. Die 3-Liter-Benziner brauchen aufs Jahr wohl auch ~4.500-5.000€ auf ~30.000km. Auf drei Jahre Nutzungsdauer kommen da durchaus 7.500€ zusammen, welche man auch wieder in die Zukunft investieren kann. Zudem sind die Benziner im Alltag nicht so wirklich fahrfreudig. Der Diesel mit doppelter Aufladung bringt da schon mehr Freude.



Keine Frage mit einem Diesel spart man ein Haufen Kohle, jedoch konnte ich mich nie dazu durchringen. Mir macht der Benziner im Alltag zuviel Spaß und ein Diesel hingegen nicht so. Wobei ich auch nie einen Bi-Turbo Diesel gefahren bin, sondern nur die Öden Vertretter Kombis.


----------



## winner961 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ein bi Turbo ist eine tolle Konstruktion


----------



## Beam39 (26. Dezember 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Den Durchschnittsverbrauch habe ich noch nie rechnerisch ermittelt. Der Boardcomputer ist aber scheinbar recht genau und liegt im Winter mit den 18"-Rädern bei 7,5-7,7 l/100km - im Sommer mit den breiten 19"-Rädern bei 8,2-8,3 l/100km. Für ein Auto dieser Gewichtsklasse und der Leistung ist das sehr angenehm. Das hohe Drehmoment, welches bei sehr niedriger Drehzahl anliegt, hilft bei einer sehr sparenden Fahrweise.



Ich weiß ja dass die Dinger sparsam sind, aber so krass !? Wtf.?  

Ich glaub nen M würde dir im Vergleich dazu extrem würzig vorkommen. So sparsam die neuen Motoren auch sind, unter 14l sind solche Motoren kaum zu bewegen, in der Stadt schon gar nicht. Den S6 den ich für ne Woche gefahren bin kam in der Stadt nie unter 14l und das bei wirklich normaler Fahrweise. Auf der AB hat sichs irgendwo bei 13l eingependelt bei Tempomat 160 und ab und zu mal Vmax.

Wenn man das dann hochrechnet kommen ganz andere Spritkosten als beim Diesel raus, aber trotzdem: Man lebt nur einmal  Wenn man es sich leisten kann, wieso nicht !? Mir wird der Verbrauch vom Nächsten auch Schnuppe sein, ich kann mich mit Dieselmotoren einfach nicht wirklich anfreunden.

Wobei son M550d wieder nen ganz anderes Kaliber wäre


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2014)

Vor Allem die Leistungsregionen, die heutzutage mit einem extrem geringen Kraftstoffverbrauch möglich sind (wobei auch Ottomotoren mittlerweile im Vergleich wenig verbrauchen). Im Alltag - also quasi dem täglichen Berufsverkehr - lässt sich ein 380PS / 740Nm starker M550d mit ~6,5-7,0 l/100km fahren. Wenn man da ab und an bei Bedarf mal die Leistung abruft, wird der Verbrauch kaum steigen.

@Beam
Einen M5/M6 habe ich bis jetzt selbst bei sparsamer Fahrweise immer nur zwischen 17-20 l/100km bewegt, was die jährliche Spritrechnung auf >6.500€ anwachsen lassen würde. Eigentlich bin ich dazu viel zu geizig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem E61 525d (BJ12/04, M57TUD25, Handschalter) ?
Gehe morgen mit 'nem Bekannten einen besichtigen.
Die allgemeinen "Schwachstellen" kenne ich, da wir selbst nen E61 FL hatten. Gibt's beim vFL noch was zu beachten ?


----------



## Beam39 (26. Dezember 2014)

Naja, da gibts halt die grundlegende Problematik mit den Drallklappen aber das kann man halt nicht prüfen ohne die Ansaugbrücke runterzunehmen.  Ansonsten ist das ein sehr robuster Motor.


----------



## Magogan (26. Dezember 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht, wenn ein Eisenmann unter dem Auto werkelt.
> 
> Ich mag das Geräusch: Tief, sonor und nicht aufdringlich. Beim Anfahren sehr kernig und während der Fahrt schön leise.


Fruchtig im Abgang und mit einer leichten Note Zimt. Ach ne, warte...

Mein Auto ist zugeschneit... Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen etwas breiteren Eiskratzer mit Handschuh dran? Hab nur einen relativ schmalen und bei so viel Schnee ist das unpraktisch...


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Dezember 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Fruchtig im Abgang und mit einer leichten Note Zimt. Ach ne, warte...
> 
> Mein Auto ist zugeschneit... Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen etwas breiteren Eiskratzer mit Handschuh dran? Hab nur einen relativ schmalen und bei so viel Schnee ist das unpraktisch...


Bin ich froh dass wir ne Garage haben^^
Wobei meins auch mal draußen steht, da brauch ich wohl noch nen Anbau


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2014)

Hier schneit es noch nicht... wäre mir aber auch egal die ganzen Karren stehen sicher und trocken. Nur für meinen Alltagshobel werde ich mir noch eine Garage mieten, bzw meine aktuelle mal ausmisten damit ich da auch ein Auto reinbekomme.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen etwas breiteren Eiskratzer mit Handschuh dran?


Ich würde eher über eine frontscheiben- oder standheizung nachdenken. Das ist besser für den fahrer und die scheibe.
Oder nimm wenigstens so eine billige abdeckung für die frontscheibe. Dieses eis abkratzen verkratzt dir auf dauer diese nur...


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Fruchtig im Abgang und mit einer leichten Note Zimt. Ach ne, warte...
> 
> Mein Auto ist zugeschneit... Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen etwas breiteren Eiskratzer mit Handschuh dran? Hab nur einen relativ schmalen und bei so viel Schnee ist das unpraktisch...



Für "normalen" Schnee tut es auch ein Handfeger.

Ansonsten: SET Schneeschieber + MÃ¼tze + Schal + Handschuhe + Lampe | eBay


----------



## xlacherx (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich bevorzuge enteiserspray  da bekommt man keine kalten Hände


----------



## STSLeon (27. Dezember 2014)

Hilft dir aber bei 20cm Schnee auf der Karre auch nichts...


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Fruchtig im Abgang und mit einer leichten Note Zimt. Ach ne, warte...
> 
> Mein Auto ist zugeschneit... Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen etwas breiteren Eiskratzer mit Handschuh dran? Hab nur einen relativ schmalen und bei so viel Schnee ist das unpraktisch...



Gabs mal bei der Metro als Werbegeschenk.  Ich hab so einen.

Außerdem sind im Auto noch Scheibenenteiser, Handfeger, Steckschaufel, Schneeketten, Starthilfekabel, 3 Tonnen Abschleppseil und ne Decke.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem sind im Auto noch Scheibenenteiser, Handfeger, *Steckschaufel, Schneeketten*, Starthilfekabel,* 3 Tonnen Abschleppseil und ne Decke*.


Du willst nicht zufällig mit deinem auto auf hannibal`s spuren durch die alpen? 
Also handfeger, starthilfekabel, decke und (um andere heraus zu ziehen) ein abschleppseil verstehe ich ja noch, aber den rest? Ich fahre ja nur fronttrieb und ich hab noch keinen berg o.ä. gefunden, der mich aufgehalten hätte. (und hier gibt es auch ein paar nette steigungen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2014)

Schon oft genug gebraucht das ganze Zeug. Ich zieh jeden Winter Bekannte und Freunde raus und da braucht man das.  Einmal hab ich den A3 Quattro von nem Kumpel komplett mit der Steckschaufel ausgegraben, der hing 40cm in der Luft. 

Das Abschleppseil sollte auch nen recht dickes sein, sonst kann man ein anderes Auto nicht aus dem Graben ziehen. Der Allrad macht so viel Power wenn die Räder greifen, dass diese normalen 1-1,5 Tonnen Seile immer nachgeben.  Mit Kette schleppe ich nicht gern, das kracht so unglaublich hart. Mit ner Stange kann man keine Autos aus dem Graben ziehen.

Die Schneeketten sind ganz praktisch wenn im Winterurlaub mal über Nacht 60cm Schnee gefallen ist und man nicht auf den Räumdienst warten will. Dann nimmt man halt das Auto als Schneeflug.  Außerdem kann ich die Ketten schnell mal bei Kollegen drauf machen, wenn die feststecken. Man kann ja nicht überall ziehen.


Das du noch keinen Berg gefunden hast den du nicht nochkommst mit einem FWD liegt einfach da dran, das du noch nie nen steilen Berg bei Schnee gefahren bist.  Auch wenn es hier im Kreis Herford nicht so unglaublich viele Berge gibt, haben wir trotzdem Steigungen die nur mit Allrad zu befahren sind. Da kommt sonst kein Auto hoch. Sogar der Räumdienst kann die nur von oben anfahren. Je nachdem wie lange der Räumdienst mal wieder braucht, sieht man da manchmal nicht eine einzige Spur im Schnee.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2014)

Nur mit Allrad? Wenn es danach geht, dann müssten ja 90% der Autofahrer ihre Karre zu Hause lassen. Nichts für ungut aber das glaube ich nicht. Ich bin mit nem Leihwagen-Golf letztes Jahr im Winter durch den Harz gegurkt und der Schnee auf den Straßen war in Richtung Brocken / Torfhaus echt nicht wenig. Das gab wenig Probleme (bis auf ein paar LKWs und vermutlich Sommerreifen-Besitzer die nicht mehr weiter kamen) und auch die anderen Autos kamen problemlos voran, ohne dass dort "Quattro" oder "xDrive" oder "4Matic" dran strand. 

Ich will gar nicht abstreiten, dass Allrad im Winter Vorteile hat (mein Vater schwört auch drauf) aber Du tust ja fast so als wäre alles andere bei Schnee unfahrbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2014)

Wir haben hier nunmal einige Straßen die steiler sind als die Ausfahrt einer Tiefgarage. Da zeig mir mal ein Auto ohne AWD was da hochkommt.  Sind kleine einspurige Straßen, logischer Weise keine Bundesstraßen oder so.

Sollte es in den nächsten Tagen hier vielleicht mal schneien, dann pack ich die GoPro ins Auto und fahr da mal hoch.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2014)

BadFrag, bring lieber deinen Kollegen autofahren bei.
So oft wie die von der Piste abkommen und steckenbleiben.

Wobei Herford - Paderborn ist nicht unbedingt die Megaentfernung (59km ueber Straßen, Luftlinie gar nur knapp 45km), und ich glaube nicht das die letzten 2 Winter dort so sehr viel anders waren als bei uns hier.

Sinnvolle Sachen mitfuehren ist auf jeden Fall gut, aber unnoetigen Ballast oO.


Vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur keine Ahnung.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben hier nunmal einige Straßen die steiler sind als die Ausfahrt einer Tiefgarage. Da zeig mir mal ein Auto ohne AWD was da hochkommt.  Sind kleine einspurige Straße logischer Weise keine Bundesstraßen oder so.



Ja, ok. Solche "Feldwege" haben wir hier auch... ich dachte Du meinst "echte" Straßen. 

Edit: 

Letztens sah ich diesen Spot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZn2kVeND6M

Ich habe mich gleich gefragt ob Du dafür Pate standest.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> BadFrag, bring lieber deinen Kollegen autofahren bei.
> So oft wie die von der Piste abkommen und steckenbleiben.
> 
> Wobei Herford - Paderborn ist nicht unbedingt die Megaentfernung (59km ueber Straßen, Luftlinie gar nur knapp 45km), und ich glaube nicht das die letzten 2 Winter dort so sehr viel anders waren als bei uns hier.
> ...


Was kann ich dazu wenn die Vollgas auf Schneewehen fahren oder in den Graben rutschen? 

Wieviel wiegt denn meine ganze "Ausrüstung"? 15kg vielleicht maximal 20kg? Ich denke das ich mit meinen 70kg + die Winterausrüstung immer noch leichter bin als so mancher anderer Fahrer ohne Ausrüstung.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2014)

Zum Glueck bin ich aeusserst selten bei euch im Raum Herford unterwegs.
Wenns da wirklich so Wahnsinnige gibt, die ihre Fahrweise nicht an die Wetterbedingungen anpassen koennen.

Und du gehoerst zu diesem Haufen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das du noch keinen Berg gefunden hast den du nicht nochkommst mit einem FWD liegt einfach da dran, das du noch nie nen steilen Berg bei Schnee gefahren bist.


...was meist daran liegt, das der schnee schon fest und glatt gefahren ist. Und dennoch hab ich meinen meister noch nicht gefunden. 
Vor 2 jahren. oder wann das war, hatte mich auch mal einer zum anhalten bergauf gezwungen (wenn ich raten müßte zwischen 6 und 9% steigung) und ich durfte nach kurzer wartezeit dann wieder anfahren. (der hatte ja allrad und konnte bergauf einfach zurück setzen, bei solchen klopphölzern die nicht mit denken können gebe ich generell nicht nach) Das ging auch, auch wenn ich dafür das ASR aus machen durfte und es eine weile gedauert hat. (hab kein sperrdifferential im auto)
Wenn ich mir allerdings irgendwann mal ein neues auto kaufen sollte wird`s ein allrad. Fronttrieb ist im winter manchmal etwas nervig...


> Auch wenn es hier im Kreis Herford nicht so unglaublich viele Berge gibt, haben wir trotzdem Steigungen die nur mit Allrad zu befahren sind.


Den schönsten anstieg, bis jetzt, hab ich nähe hollfeld gefunden. Da geht es auf ca. 100m gefühlte 45 grad nach oben. Eine anwohnerin meinte aber, das das mit guten winterreifen auch zu bewältigen sei und dort sind auch mehr wie genug fronttriebler unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Zum Glueck bin ich aeusserst selten bei euch im Raum Herford unterwegs.
> Wenns da wirklich so Wahnsinnige gibt, die ihre Fahrweise nicht an die Wetterbedingungen anpassen koennen.
> 
> Und du gehoerst zu diesem Haufen?


Mein Auto hat noch nie im Graben gelegen oder festgesteckt. Die meisten der Wahnsinnigen sind Hausfrauen oder ältere Herren, die beim Anfahren in den Graben rutschen oder sich auf nem Schneehaufen festfahren. Sehr gefährlich diese Leute. Ist ein absolutes Risiko vor die Tür zu gehen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Den schönsten anstieg, bis jetzt, hab ich  nähe hollfeld gefunden. Da geht es auf ca. 100m gefühlte 45 grad nach  oben. Eine anwohnerin meinte aber, das das mit guten winterreifen auch  zu bewältigen sei und dort sind auch mehr wie genug fronttriebler  unterwegs gewesen.


45° im Schnne mit FWD ohne Spikes? Das will ich sehen.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mein Auto hat noch nie im Graben gelegen oder festgesteckt. Die meisten der Wahnsinnigen sind Hausfrauen oder ältere Herren, die beim Anfahren in den Graben rutschen oder sich auf nem Schneehaufen festfahren. Sehr gefährlich diese Leute. Ist ein absolutes Risiko vor die Tür zu gehen.



Deine Kollegen sind Hausfrauen und aeltere Herren?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 45° im Schnne mit FWD ohne Spikes? Das will ich sehen.


Gefühlte 45 Grad... Wieviel es genau waren weiß ich nicht und die % laut schild hab ich mir nicht gemerkt. (wollte eigentlich ein foto davon machen ) Aber der anstieg war wirklich verdammt steil! Hab jetzt auch noch  mal bei google geschaut und gemerkt, das ich mich in der länge vertan habe. 50-60m sollten hin kommen. (mein fehler...)
Das hochkommen dort würde ich bei schnee zwar als kritisch, aber nicht unmöglich ansehen da die steigung ja nicht ewig lang ist. Mit schwung und sensiblen gasfuß ist recht viel zu bewerkstelligen. (darf einem natürlich niemend in die quere kommen)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, da gibts halt die grundlegende Problematik mit den Drallklappen aber das kann man halt nicht prüfen ohne die Ansaugbrücke runterzunehmen.  Ansonsten ist das ein sehr robuster Motor.



So kann's kommen.
Den übelsten Blender erwischt 
Das ganze Auto war quasi im Arsch, was im Inserat nicht ansatzweise erwähnt wurde.
das einzige, was gut funktionierte, war der Motor. Da gehört auch was zu, den kaputt zu bekommen 
Da er aber schon Fehler der Niveauregulierung angezeigt hat und er am km Stand deutlich runtergedreht wurde, bin ich den gar nicht mehr gefahren.
Angegeben mit 180k km, der hatte aber nach allen Anzeichen schon Richtung 300k km runter (von außen angelaufene Spiegelgläser, komplett vergammelte Spiegeldreiecke, voll von kleinen Macken, innen komplett durchgesessen und abgegriffen)
Und das alles konnte man auf den Inseratsbildern nicht erkennen 
Letztenendes ist es ein A6 Allroad 2.5TDI für den Kollegen geworden, den hatten wir uns heute Vormittag angeguckt.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Dezember 2014)

> Angegeben mit 180k km, der hatte aber nach allen Anzeichen schon  Richtung 300k km runter (von außen angelaufene Spiegelgläser, komplett  vergammelte Spiegeldreiecke, voll von kleinen Macken, innen komplett  durchgesessen und abgegriffen)



So etwas sollte man mit 30 Tagessätzen bestrafen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2014)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> So etwas sollte man mit 30 Tagessätzen bestrafen.



Vorallem war es auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich.
Wir hatten ja bis vor drei Jahren selbst den E61 und hatten den mit 150k km abgeben. Und da war der noch fast neuwertig.
Dieser war ein Wrack dagegen. Er war zwar eher günstig, aber auch nur 500-800€ teurer, als gepflegte 525er auf Mobile.de


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2014)

Man sollte bei so etwas aber auch nicht zu vorschnell sein. Grundsätzlich sehe ich das auch so und kann kaum glauben, was mancher da so angibt, aber in meinem Kundenstamm gibt es jemanden, der sich ein 650i Cabrio zugelegt hat, welches nach jetzt einem Jahr und ~20.000km im Innenraum abgerockter als eine Bude mit 200.000km aussieht. Null Pflege, alles speckig und zerkratztes Leder, dazu ein unpassendes Körpergewicht, welches auch seine Spuren hinterlässt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2014)

Klutten, falls du mal nach Bremen kommst, guck dir den mal an, kann dir gerne den Link schicken 
Der ist sicher runtergedreht. Auch als ich nach dem Serviceheft gefragt hab, hat der Verkäufer nebenbei gesagt, dass das Auto vielleicht 10k-20k km mehr gelaufen haben könnte (da hat's mir schon gereicht).
Und wer dreht ein Auto nur um 20k km zurück


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2014)

Alleine die Aussage ist klasse.  ...ein vielleicht gibt es da nicht.

In Bremen bin ich das nächste Mal Ende Februar. Da muss ich mit meinem Mentor zwei Tage lang durch Fahrzeugbauten tingeln und Gutachten für Neuzulassungen ausarbeiten. 

Abgeranzte Autos will ich mir da nicht ansehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2014)

Klutten schrieb:


> In Bremen bin ich das nächste Mal Ende Februar. Da muss ich mit meinem Mentor zwei Tage lang durch Fahrzeugbauten tingeln und Gutachten für Neuzulassungen ausarbeiten.
> 
> Abgeranzte Autos will ich mir da nicht ansehen.



Ende Februar wird der der auch wahrscheinlich auch noch stehen


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2014)

...mit noch einmal 20.000km weniger.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So kann's kommen.
> Den übelsten Blender erwischt
> Das ganze Auto war quasi im Arsch, was im Inserat nicht ansatzweise erwähnt wurde.
> das einzige, was gut funktionierte, war der Motor. Da gehört auch was zu, den kaputt zu bekommen
> ...



Naja, nen A6 Allroad ist nen klasse Fahrzeug. Hast du da auch mal nen Blick auf die Nockenwelle geworfen? Also durch den Öleinlass? Die Motoren haben extreme Probleme mit den Nockenwellen und man kann durch den Blick über den Öleinlass erkennen ob die Nockenwelle bereits Verschleißerscheinungen zeigt.

Nen Freund meines Vaters hat sich vor 2-3 Jahren auch mal nen A6 mit dem 2.5tdi gekauft, ich meinte damals zu meinem Dad noch der soll ihm sagen sich das ja anzugucken, nicht das ihm die flöten gehen. Hat er dann wohl nicht gemacht und nach 2 Wochen ist es dann passiert.

Lass mich raten, Händler war nen Schwarzkopf, oder?


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> aber Du tust ja fast so als wäre alles andere bei Schnee unfahrbar.



Dabei hat er nicht mal ein richtiges Allrad  
Wir sind vorhin übrigends auf den Feldberg hochgefahren und der FWD kam ohne Probleme hoch und der RWD blieb stecken und musste von FWD hochgezogen werden.


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2014)

Bis heute noch nie Probleme gehabt mit FWD und Schnee/Eis. Ich habe 3 Jahre Außendienst gearbeitet und bin nie irgendwo hängen geblieben.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre auch im Winter öfter mal quer durch den Harz. Wenn man sich nicht allzu blöd anstellt geht das ohne große Probleme...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, nen A6 Allroad ist nen klasse Fahrzeug. Hast du da auch mal nen Blick auf die Nockenwelle geworfen? Also durch den Öleinlass? Die Motoren haben extreme Probleme mit den Nockenwellen und man kann durch den Blick über den Öleinlass erkennen ob die Nockenwelle bereits Verschleißerscheinungen zeigt.
> 
> Nen Freund meines Vaters hat sich vor 2-3 Jahren auch mal nen A6 mit dem 2.5tdi gekauft, ich meinte damals zu meinem Dad noch der soll ihm sagen sich das ja anzugucken, nicht das ihm die flöten gehen. Hat er dann wohl nicht gemacht und nach 2 Wochen ist es dann passiert.
> 
> Lass mich raten, Händler war nen Schwarzkopf, oder?



War schon der neuere Motor mit Rollenschlepphebeln und besser gehärteten Nockenwellen. Die Nockenwellen sahen aus wie neu 
Und da ich die Nockenwellen an nen 2.5TDI schon mal selbst gewechselt habe, wäre das nicht das Problem gewesen.

Der Händler von dem 5er ? Ja


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> War schon der neuere Motor mit Rollenschlepphebeln und besser gehärteten Nockenwellen. Die Nockenwellen sahen aus wie neu
> Und da ich die Nockenwellen an nen 2.5TDI schon mal selbst gewechselt habe, wäre das nicht das Problem gewesen.
> 
> Der Händler von dem 5er ? Ja



War klar.. hatten selbst so nen Fall vor zwei Wochen. Nen Kumpel hat im Netz nen e46 320cd gefunden in München. Er hatte spontan angerufen und meinte ob ich nicht Zeit und Lust hätte, hab mir das Inserat somit nicht anschauen können und sind direkt los. 

Dort angekommen fiel mir direkt auf dass die Gummi- sowie Plastikteile außen extrem verwittert und und ausgebleicht waren, diverse Spalte waren deutlich zu erkennen, innen rotes Leder aber keine Sitzheizung - mir war sofort klar dass das nen Italiener sein musste.

Ich holte mir vom Händler das "gepflegte Scheckheft" was natürlich italienisch war und nur bis 86tkm ging. Nach dem Blick unter die Haube wurde auch direkt klar dass der rechte Kotflügel schonmal angefasst wurde und auch sonst sah die rechte Seite "deformiert" aus, konnte den Lack nicht begutachten da dunkel. Motorwäsche hatte der auch bekommen, nur blöd wenn man das sich gesammelte Öl am Unterbodenschutz nicht saubermacht

Nachdem ich mir das Inserat mal angeguckt hab stand nichts von nem Unfallschaden, nichts von italienischem Fahrzeug, nichts von nem siffenden Motor. Ich fragte was er über den Unfall weiß "Weiß ich nichts, so gekauft", italienisches Fahrzeug? "Ja der wurde in Deutschland gebaut (!!) und dann nach Italien und wieder zurück, was mit dem siffenden Motor ist "Weiß ich nichts"..

Hatte sich somit erledigt. Das war diese berühmt berüchtigte Straße in München mit den zig Händlern, hätte ich mir das Inserat vorher angeguckt hätte sich das erübrigt.. Wurde btw. im "Kundenauftrag" verkauft


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2014)

Und somit wie viel Sprit verballert für nix?  Nichts gegen Dich / Euch aber ich würde mir solche Kisten von irgendwelchen "Hinterhofhändlern" gar nicht erst ansehen. Die Chance, da mal ein echtes Schnäppchen zu machen halte ich für nahe 0.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Deine Kollegen sind Hausfrauen und aeltere Herren?


Ist das so unnormal das man Leute kennt, die nicht im gleichen Alter sind?  Ich hätte natürlich auch Kumpels/Bekannte/Verwante/Freunde/Arbeitskollegen/Sonstige schreiben können.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und somit wie viel Sprit verballert für nix?  Nichts gegen Dich / Euch aber ich würde mir solche Kisten von irgendwelchen "Hinterhofhändlern" gar nicht erst ansehen. Die Chance, da mal ein echtes Schnäppchen zu machen halte ich für nahe 0.



Ja wiegesagt, er hat spontan angerufen ohne das ich mir das Inserat anschauen konnte. Sind halt 100km hin und zurück das geht schon.


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ja wiegesagt, er hat spontan angerufen ohne das ich mir das Inserat anschauen konnte. Sind halt 100km hin und zurück das geht schon.



Ah ok alles klar. Ich hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass Du weiter weg wohnst. 100km sind ja noch zu verschmerzen.


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2014)

Haben die italienischen Autos nicht Dellen ab Werk?  
Habe jedenfalls in Italien und auch hier bei den italienischen Kollegen noch kein Auto ohne Delle gesehen, egal welche Preisklasse.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns hats jetzt die letzten zwei Tage ordentlich geschneit, die Driftsaison ist somit eröffnet  Wir haben hier nen riiiiiieeeesen Parkplatz der auf 3 Teile aufgeteilt ist, somit massig Platz zum austoben. War gestern 2 Stunden dort und heut auch 2, nur wirds um die Uhrzeit sehr voll dort und somit steigt auch die Anzahl an Idioten. Ich mach mich in der Nacht nochmal auf den Weg. Kann man gar nicht lang genug rumtoben so


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bei uns hats jetzt die letzten zwei Tage ordentlich geschneit, die Driftsaison ist somit eröffnet  Wir haben hier nen riiiiiieeeesen Parkplatz der auf 3 Teile aufgeteilt ist, somit massig Platz zum austoben. War gestern 2 Stunden dort und heut auch 2, nur wirds um die Uhrzeit sehr voll dort und somit steigt auch die Anzahl an Idioten. Ich mach mich in der Nacht nochmal auf den Weg. Kann man gar nicht lang genug rumtoben so



Jetzt schreib du nicht auch noch sowas 
Ich sehe stündlich in den 1er Gruppen auf FB 1er im Schnee und bei uns hier oben ist gar nix.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns ist auch was los riesiger Schotterparkplatz und auch andere die das gleiche machen  
Man muss aber echt aufpassen mit den ganzen Leuten. 
Der Evoque ist ganz lustig zum driften, bei ESP off ist es nicht ganz aus man kann schöne Drifts ziehen, ohne dass es einen raus dreht


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jetzt schreib du nicht auch noch sowas
> Ich sehe stündlich in den 1er Gruppen auf FB 1er im Schnee und bei uns hier oben ist gar nix.





Supercool, die beste Beschäftigung. Da brauchts keine Clubs, Kneipen oder sonst was.   Ich bin vorhin glaub ich bestimmt 3-4 Minuten im Dauerdrift gefahren und immer schön im Slalom um die Laternen oder von einer Ebene zur nächsten oder durch die Inseln immer ganz knapp am Bordstein quer. 

Ein Riesenspielplatz, mache später mal Fotos.


----------



## Captn (28. Dezember 2014)

Aber aber; wahrscheinlich wäre Saufen an dieser Stelle billiger.
.
Nicht, dass sich hier noch einer sein Auto zerhackt .
Hört sich aber defenitiv spaßig an .


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2014)

Och, ich kenne einen, der letzten Winter schnurstracks durch nen Einkaufswagenhäuschen ist weil auf einmal wieder Grip da war  ... War aber ein riesenhallo in der Menge .


----------



## dsdenni (28. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jetzt schreib du nicht auch noch sowas
> Ich sehe stündlich in den 1er Gruppen auf FB 1er im Schnee und bei uns hier oben ist gar nix.



Dieses Jahr haben wir halt kein Glück


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr haben wir halt kein Glück



Das kommt schon noch 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Supercool, die beste Beschäftigung. Da brauchts keine Clubs, Kneipen oder sonst was.  Ich bin vorhin glaub ich bestimmt 3-4 Minuten im Dauerdrift gefahren und immer schön im Slalom um die Laternen oder von einer Ebene zur nächsten oder durch die Inseln immer ganz knapp am Bordstein quer.
> 
> Ein Riesenspielplatz, mache später mal Fotos.



Am liebsten mag ich verschneite Feldwege mit langgezogenen Kurven.
Bin letztes Jahr mit dem Z4 ne schöne Strecke abgefahren, teilweise mit knapp 100km/h quer durch ganz lang gezogene Kurven. Das macht schon Spaß, aber man muss echt aufpassen und darf niemals unkonzentriert sein.
Bei uns auf den Parkplätzen tummeln sich meistens die, die es nicht können und wild umherschleudern. Deshalb sind mir verschneite Nebenstraßen lieber.
Da muss man dann zumindest nicht ständig auf alles und Jeden um einen herum achten.


----------



## crae (28. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr nicht Schiss, dass da mal "Freund und Helfer" vorbeischaut, macht ja doch lärm, das driften.


----------



## maCque (28. Dezember 2014)

Lärm, auf Schnee, dein Ernst? 
Ich verstehe zwar dein grundsätzliches Anliegen, aber solche Dinge sind immer leichte Grauzonen, da kann man Pech und Glück haben, hängt von so viel ab.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht Schiss, dass da mal "Freund und Helfer" vorbeischaut, macht ja doch lärm, das driften.



Da entsteht kein Lärm, zumindest nicht auf Schnee. 
Bei Trockenheit schon, da hat es aber bei uns auch noch niemanden gestört.


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2014)

Auf Schnee brauchts ja kaum Drehzahl, und quietschen tut auch nix.

Bin auch schon seit Tagen am rumrutschen, ist ja mein erster Schnee.
Mit dem C2 machts schon recht viel Spaß da der recht kurz ist. 
Mit dem W202 machts natürlich mehr Spaß, def verliert aber massiv Sprit, da ist der Spaß dann schnell vorbei...


----------



## maCque (29. Dezember 2014)

@watercooled: Wieso verliert der Sprit? Wo verliert der Sprit?


----------



## Beam39 (29. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das kommt schon noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit 100 is es aber schon nen extremer Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel, abgesehen davon dass wir hier solche Feldwege nicht haben wäre mir das doch irgendwo zu heikel, aber wer kann der kann Ja is halt bei uns genauso, alles Idioten die bescheuert umherschleudern, aber der Parkplatz ist zum Glück extrem groß. Abgesehen von mir hab ich da echt noch keinen gesehen der vernünftige Drifts gezogen hat. 

Hab mal paar Bilder gemacht, zum Glück keiner mehr dagewesen.

Beim ersten Bild sieht man den "Hauptparkplatz" ist halt meeega groß, kann man schnelle und extrem lange Drifts ziehen im Slalom um die Laternen. Auf dem Zweiten sieht man quasi den Übergang von der großen Ebene zur kleineren, wie so ne Rampe, gibts links und rechts am Ende der ersten Ebene eine. Auf dem Dritten sind diese kleinen Inseln zu sehen von denen ich sprach, die stehen auf dem Platz von Bild vier, der etwas kleinere Platz wo ich dann  immer außen um die Laternen drifte. Auf den letzten drei Bildern ist der dritte Parkplatz zu sehen auf den man über so ne offene Schranke fährt, da fahr ich aber nicht drauf weil die Zufahrt schmal ist und man so immer abbrechen müsste.

Ich bin vorhin durch diese Inseln quer durch, um die vier Laternen, dann quer über die Rampe (komm ich mir immer vor wie in nem James Bond Film wenn ich da so quer hochfahre) und dann jeweils rechts und links im Slalom auf dem großen Parkplatz und quer wieder raus aus dem Parkplatz.

Vor allem die Auffahrt zur großen Ebene is mega cool. Da muss man immer ganz knapp mit dem Heck auf der linken Seite an einer Insel vorbei, kurz halten und dann das Heck nach rechts schmeissen und so auf die Auffahrt. Da passen halt grad so zwei Fahrzeuge durch, dementsprechend eng wirds dort dann.

Ich sag ja - nen riesen Spielplatz 

Btw. um Lärm oder so muss man sich da keine Gedanken machen, weit und breit kein einziges Haus o.Ä. und der Polizei ists relativ egal, da Privatparkplatz. Die werden froh sein dass die Leute mit Hummeln im Arsch sich dort austoben und keine anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährden.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2014)

Sieht nach nem perfekten Platz zum driften aus


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2014)

Feldberg hoch und runterdriften macht unglaublich viel Spaß... bei der letzten Fahrt habe ich dann den MX5 in den Graben gesetzt und musste rausgezogen werden. 
Aber wirklich driften kann man das bei mir eh nicht nennen... die Kiste übersteuert und ich versuch sie einzufangen. Manchmal klappts... manchmal nicht.


----------



## crae (29. Dezember 2014)

Leute ich bin grad so neidisch auf euch, also außer das mit dem MX5^^ ...aber nächsten Winter hehe^^


----------



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Leute ich bin grad so neidisch auf euch, also außer das mit dem MX5^^ ...aber nächsten Winter hehe^^



Da brauchst du nicht neidisch sein, mein Weg zur Arbeit war heute Morgen der blanke Horror!
Nichts war gemacht, weder in der Stadt noch auf der Autobahn und Landstraße.
A9 höhe Leipzig Schneesturm mit Sichtweite unter 50 Metern (man konnte den nächsten Leiptpfosten nicht erkennen!) dazu stockfinstere Nacht, sprich du fährst 50 und es fühlt sich an wie 180.....dazu noch Spurrinnen und Wind, so dass das Auto einfach mal nen Meter nach Rechts oder Links gedrückt wird.
Auf der B100 das gleiche Spiel, ich konnte mich nur noch an der Mittelleitplanke "antlangtasten", maximale Geschwindigkeit 60. 
Ein kurzer leichter Druck auf das Bremspedal reichte, und schon kam das ABS.

Das einzig "Gute" war, dass gefühlt weniger Bekloppte unterwegs waren, und alle langsam und vorsichtig fuhren.

Wie gesagt im Hellen mit guter Sicht, kann Schnee Spaß machen --> aber so?


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss erst im neuen Jahr wieder zur Arbeit, von mir aus kann der Schnee liegen bleiben oder schmilzen. Mir ist das völlig mops... nur das ständige freischaufeln und das "langsam" Fahren nervt mich jetzt schon. Zum Glück ist heute Nacht nicht viel runter gekommen somit muss ich gleich nicht soviel Schaufeln.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich war am Samstag das letzte mal unterwegs. War ne ganz nette Runde, da ja meine Mutter 8 Jahre alte Winterreifen drauf hat und die einfach durch sind (unter 2mm Profil).

Ist ja der bekannte Peugeot 307 SW.

Am geilsten war aber, dass mir die Handbremse festgefroren ist 
Kreuzung am Berg, rot gehabt und der hinter mir hat keinen Platz gelassen. Die Handbremse war max. 3 sec gezogen und war fest (wie immer hinten rechts, links macht keine Probleme).
Kommt mir komisch vor, der  meinte heute dass er da auch nichts machen kann.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2014)

Hatte mein Vater mit seinem Bora auch immer gehabt. Paar Sek. Haben bei -5-0 Grad gereicht um die Festzufrieren


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab null Verständnis dafür das Leute beim anfahren am Berg die Handbremse brauchen...


----------



## Joselman (29. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hab null Verständnis dafür das Leute beim anfahren am Berg die Handbremse brauchen...



ich brauch es auch nie aber es gibt nunmal Leute die nicht so flott sind mit Kupllung/gas geben usw. 

Die sollen lieber die Handbremse anziehen anstatt mir drauf zurollen. Da hätte ich nämlich wirklich kein Verständnis!


----------



## crae (29. Dezember 2014)

War erst letztens mit meinem Kumpel auf dem Verkehrsübungsplatz, weil er den Führerschein macht und da kann man das sehr gut üben mit dem Berganfahren..auch nach dem Führerschein, da sollte man eigentlich keine Handbremse brauchen. Vorallem, dann muss man mal was mit elektrischer fahren und steht da...^^


----------



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand "Steigung" definieren, in meiner alten Heimat musste ich oft an einer Steigung Rückwärts+Längs einparken......da war ich mehr als froh, dass es eine Handbremse gibt.
Die Straße war aber auch richtig steil.
Mit einer elektrischen Handbremse dürfte im normalfalls alles groovy sein, da sie sich (Parkbremse) automatisch löst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Dezember 2014)

Wo ist den das Problem wenn man die handbremse nimmt?  Verstehe ich nicht. Meine Mutter nimmt an jexer Kreuzung wo sie stehen bleiben muss die Handbremse. Hat sie angeblich so gelernt. Sie macht das schon immer so. 
Da finde ich eher nicht so schön das man bei der Fahrschule ne Berganfahrhilfe hat, und mit nem richtigen Auto wo man selber fahren muss dann ganz anders ist.


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2014)

Nur bei Berganfahrhilfe.


----------



## fatlace (29. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mit 100 is es aber schon nen extremer Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel, abgesehen davon dass wir hier solche Feldwege nicht haben wäre mir das doch irgendwo zu heikel, aber wer kann der kann Ja is halt bei uns genauso, alles Idioten die bescheuert umherschleudern, aber der Parkplatz ist zum Glück extrem groß. Abgesehen von mir hab ich da echt noch keinen gesehen der vernünftige Drifts gezogen hat.
> 
> Hab mal paar Bilder gemacht, zum Glück keiner mehr dagewesen.
> 
> ...



Neid pur bei den Bildern, bei mir ist nahezu alles geräumt, da kannste niergends mehr driften.
Ich hab mein eigentliches winterauto den Polo 86c meiner schwester zu weihnachten geschenkt und fahre jetzt wieder mit meinem Coupe  Konnte es bei schnee einfach nichtmehr stehen lassen


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> Neid pur bei den Bildern, bei mir ist nahezu alles geräumt, da kannste niergends mehr driften.
> Ich hab mein eigentliches winterauto den Polo 86c meiner schwester zu weihnachten geschenkt und fahre jetzt wieder mit meinem Coupe  Konnte es bei schnee einfach nichtmehr stehen lassen



Du konntest einfach nicht wiederstehen


----------



## fatlace (29. Dezember 2014)

wird das halt der letzte winter in dem das coupe fährt.
meine eltern kaufen sich nächstes jahr wahrscheinlich ein neues auto und dann nehm ich den benz von meinem vater, dann kann ich das coupe ruhig in der halle stehen lassen


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn man mit einem FWD in einen Kreisverkehr fährt dann ist das bei dem Wetter ja irgendwie nicht so....toll


----------



## crae (29. Dezember 2014)

Naja RWD auch nicht wenn man die Geschwindigkeit vom Sommer gewöhnt ist^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jetzt schreib du nicht auch noch sowas
> Ich sehe stündlich in den 1er Gruppen auf FB 1er im Schnee und bei uns hier oben ist gar nix.


Bei uns gab es auch unglaubliche 1cm Schnee, der bis zum Frühstück gehalten hat. 



crae schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht Schiss, dass da mal "Freund und  Helfer" vorbeischaut, macht ja doch lärm, das driften.


Lärm? Das ist doch kein Lärm. Wenn nachts der Schnee leise rieselt und der Klang entfernter Auspuffanlagen erklingt, dann ist das doch das Beste, was es gibt. 



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Kreuzung am Berg, rot gehabt und der hinter mir hat keinen Platz  gelassen. Die Handbremse war max. 3 sec gezogen und war fest (wie immer  hinten rechts, links macht keine Probleme).
> Kommt mir komisch vor, der  meinte heute dass er da auch nichts machen kann.


Ich weis was man da machen kann. Normal anfahren und nicht die Handbremse ziehen.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hab null Verständnis dafür das Leute beim anfahren am Berg die Handbremse brauchen...


+1 Ich hab noch keinen Berg gefunden der steil genug ist, dass ich die Handbremse benutzen müsste. Immerhin hat der Mensch ja 2 Füße, wo er 3 Pedale gleichzeitig mit bedienen kann.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo ist den das Problem wenn man die  handbremse nimmt?  Verstehe ich nicht. Meine Mutter nimmt an jexer  Kreuzung wo sie stehen bleiben muss die Handbremse. Hat sie angeblich so  gelernt. Sie macht das schon immer so.
> Da finde ich eher nicht so schön das man bei der Fahrschule ne  Berganfahrhilfe hat, und mit nem richtigen Auto wo man selber fahren  muss dann ganz anders ist.


Wo lernt man denn so einen Unsinn? Ob Berganfahrhilfe oder nicht... wo liegt der Unterschied beim Anfahren am Berg? Man braucht nicht mal mehr Gas geben... ...außer man ist in einem 45PS Corsa oder so unterwegs.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Dezember 2014)

Jakeine Ahnung ist mir egal, ich fahr selten bei ihr mit. Beim diesel brauchte ich auch kein gas geben, aber bei meinem muss ich bei jeder mini steigung ordentlich gas geben. Selbst bei der garageeinfahrt wo auf 6 m vllt 20 cm steigung sind wenn überhaupt fährt der nicht ohne gas los.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2014)

Man fährt doch sowieso nie ohne Gas los...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Dezember 2014)

Naja bei manchen geht es, bei manchen nicht. Manchmal ists doch praktisch. Rückwärtsgang geht bei mir komischer weise ohne Gas.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2014)

Naja ich weis nicht ob ich das praktisch nennen soll im Schneckentempo anzufahren zu können. Wenn man lange genug schleifen lässt fährt auf grader Strecke jedes Auto mit Standgas an.

Der Rückwärtsgang wird dann warscheinlich kürzer übersetzt sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Dezember 2014)

Naja ist zum rangieren praktisch. Kann man nicht zuviel Gas geben und irgendwo gegenfahren


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2014)

Dann rangiere eben nicht wenn dein Fuß Digital funktioniert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Dezember 2014)

Na sicher kann man auch mit dem Fuß das Gas dosieren, aber so wäre es halt praktischer.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (29. Dezember 2014)

Sorry wenn ihr alle so supertolle Autofahrer seid dass ihr keine Handbremse braucht.

Ist bei dem Auto bei geschlossener Schneedecke (festgefahren), der Steigung und wenig Platz nach hinten nicht möglich anders.
Ich hab es mittlerweile (mit mehr Platz natürlich) schon mehrfach versucht. Ohne Schnee wäre es möglich, aber so...

Aber ihr seid ja sowieso alle so toll dass ihr es nicht braucht. Merkt man hier immer wieder, wenn man nicht so fährt wie ihr, fährt man sofort *******.
Sorry aber darauf kann ich hier auch pfeiffen.


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich nutze die Handbremse auch öfters. Dann muss ich an der Ampel nicht dauernd auf die Bremse treten, wenn ich warte...

Und an steilen Steigungen habe ich das Anfahren ohne Handbremse noch nie probiert... Ich will es auch lieber nicht probieren, wenn 50 cm hinter mir ein Auto steht... Würde ich vermutlich hinbekommen, aber ein paar cm rollt man immer zurück und bei großen Steigungen wären es dementsprechend mehr cm.


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2014)

Hä warum denn. 
Stehst mit rechts auf der Bremse und mit links auf der Kupplung. Erster Gang, am Schleifpunkt halten und dann hat man doch alle Zeit der Welt von der Bremse zu gehen und gas zu geben. 
Da rollt einem die Karre doch nicht zurück?


----------



## riedochs (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich brauch auch keine Handbremse mit Automatik


----------



## nfsgame (29. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hä warum denn.
> Stehst mit rechts auf der Bremse und mit links auf der Kupplung. Erster Gang, am Schleifpunkt halten und dann hat man doch alle Zeit der Welt von der Bremse zu gehen und gas zu geben.
> Da rollt einem die Karre doch nicht zurück?


Stimmt eigentlich...


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn das wieder für ne Diskussion hier?! Ist es nicht völlig scheißegal wie man anfährt? Trennt sich da etwa die Spreu vom Weizen oder ist euch bloß langweilig?


----------



## watercooled (29. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich ists sch....egal, ich verstehe nur nicht warum manche sagen ihr Auto würde ohne Handbremse zurück rollen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man fährt doch sowieso nie ohne Gas los...



Mein Diesel regelt so schön nach, da brauche ich beim Anfahren kein Gas geben


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hä warum denn.
> Stehst mit rechts auf der Bremse und mit links auf der Kupplung. Erster Gang, am Schleifpunkt halten und dann hat man doch alle Zeit der Welt von der Bremse zu gehen und gas zu geben.
> Da rollt einem die Karre doch nicht zurück?


Hmm, ja, das ginge auch, aber ich kann das mit Handbremse irgendwie besser. Hab es so aber noch nie probiert... Man muss aber trotzdem erstmal Gas geben, um das Auto nicht abzuwürgen... Müsste ich mal probieren. Ist ja bei jedem Auto anders. Bei meinem muss ich beim Anfahren immer Gas geben, bei anderen geht es auch ohne...

Und bisher habe ich viele ein paar cm zurückrollen sehen, also bin ich nicht der einzige, der das nicht perfekt kann... Wenn es denn überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hab null Verständnis dafür das Leute beim anfahren am Berg die Handbremse brauchen...



Aha... was soll so schlecht daran sein? 



watercooled schrieb:


> Also wenn man mit einem FWD in einen Kreisverkehr fährt dann ist das bei dem Wetter ja irgendwie nicht so....toll



Weil?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja ich weis nicht ob ich das praktisch nennen soll im Schneckentempo anzufahren zu können. Wenn man lange genug schleifen lässt fährt auf grader Strecke jedes Auto mit Standgas an.



Nicht jeder hat es nötig mit Vollgas an einer Ampel los zu rasen wie du... und wenn in dem Auto nicht eine totale Luftpumpe verbaut ist hat der Wagen auch mit Standgas genug "Leistung" um nicht im Schneckentemp los zu fahren, sondern in dem Tempo den die meisten gescheiten Menschen als ausreichend empfinden.


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich hab null Verständnis dafür das Leute beim anfahren am Berg die Handbremse brauchen...



Ich auch nicht. Schließlich gibt's ja die Berganfahrhilfe. 

Im Ernst: Ist doch völlig egal. Wer es mag oder braucht soll beim anfahren am Berg ruhig die Handbremse benutzen. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser als wenn Dir der Vordermann rückwärts gegen die Karre rollt.


----------



## Mosed (30. Dezember 2014)

Wer ohne Anhänger am Berg die Handbremse zum Anfahren benötigt hat kein sonderlich gutes Feingefühl in den Füßen. Man kann mit jedem Auto ohne Handbremse am Berg anfahren - wenn man es kann.   Aber bevor sie jemanden reinrollen lieber die Handbremse nutzen. 
Albern wird es allerdings, wenn man an jeder Ampel die Handbremse anzieht.

Aber es gibt ja so einige Spezialisten beim Autofahren. Gestern 820 km gefahren und da "nervt" regelmäßig wieder die Stumpfheit vieler Leute
- Geschwindigkeit nicht halten können
- fängt man an zu überholen, beschleunigen einige
- einige überholen, um dann wieder langsamer zu werden
- einige überholen langsam einen LKW und geben danach deutlich Gas
- erst schneller sein und mich überholen wollen, dann aber im Heck (auf der Parallelspur) kleben bleiben, obwohl offensichtlich ist, dass ich auch gleich die Spur wechseln muss
- bei leichtem Schnee 70 km/h fahren und die LKWs auf die mittlere Spur zwingen (Mir ist eine leichte Schneedecke viel lieber als eine nasse Autobahn bei Gefriertemperatur. Ich behaupte, dass Schnee viel berechenbarer ist. Solange man nicht wild lenkt, Gas gibt oder bremst sollte da nichts passieren. Zumal es gestern wirklich nur wenige mm Schnee waren. Den Asphalt konnte man bereichsweise noch sehen)

Interessant auch diejenigen, die kilometerweit mit gesetztem Blinker fahren. War gestern nur einer, aber das verstehe ich echt nicht. Man sollte schon öfters als halbstündlich ins Tacho schauen. Eigentlich müsste man das aus dem Augenwinkel sehen können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil?


... man mit frontantrieb bei glätte weder schnell noch quer ums eck kommt. (schiebt halt im normalfall über die front) Darum wird es wohl gegangen sein.
Ich selber fahre im winter lieber so, wie es mein können her gibt. (mit etwas luft nach oben)


> und wenn in dem Auto nicht eine totale Luftpumpe verbaut ist hat der Wagen auch mit Standgas genug "Leistung" um nicht im Schneckentemp los zu fahren, sondern in dem Tempo den die meisten gescheiten Menschen als ausreichend empfinden.


Definiere "luftpumpe"... Sind das motoren unter 2L/200 PS, 3L/300PS oder gar alles außer alte saug-motoren???
Das problem bei den neueren generationen ist, das sie eine recht hohe min.-drehzahl haben ab der sie überhaupt erstmal laufen. Dazu entwickeln die im bereich des standgases recht wenig kraft und gehen halt entsprechend schnell aus.
Das beste beispiel was ich dafür habe ist ein alter 3er golf mit verteilerpumpen-diesel den ich mal hatte. Bei dem ding konnte man im standgas die kupplung förmlich schnappen lassen und der ging nicht aus. Bei den aktuellen VW-CR motoren ist die kupplung da noch nichtmal ganz draußen, und schon ist der aus.


keinnick schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Schließlich gibt's ja die Berganfahrhilfe.


Hör mir bloß damit auf! Das ist das hinterletzte und wer auch immer das erfunden hat, der gehört nach sibirien verbannt und das nur mit einem bast-röckchen als bekleidung! 
Dank  dem drecks ding darf ich bei meinem firmen-bus jedes mal eine gefühlte  ewigkeit warten, selbst wenn ich nur 10 cm zurück rollen will.


Mosed schrieb:


> Man kann mit jedem Auto ohne Handbremse am Berg anfahren - wenn man es kann.


Gehen schon, aber irgendwann riecht es halt nach kupplung.
Zudem  wird es reichlich schwierig bei fahrzeugen mit 2,5-3t eigengewicht und  nur 140 PS. (sprich transporter) Allerdings beziehe ich das auf berge,  nicht solche pickel in der landschaft wie sie auf fahrübungsplätzen und  im flachland üblich sind. Zudem geht es bei trockener straße einfacher als im winter, wo es glatt ist.
Allerdings rollt man ohne handbremse fast immer ein müh zurück weshalb ich es bei engen park-manövern am berg doch vorziehe, die handbremse zu nutzen.


> Albern wird es allerdings, wenn man an jeder Ampel die Handbremse anzieht.


Wieso?  Wenn man die schaltung der ampel kennt und beim umspringen auf grün  nicht ewig zum losfahren benötigt ist das doch i.o. Zudem schont es die  bremsleuchten. 


> Aber es gibt ja so einige Spezialisten beim Autofahren...


Du hast die leute vergessen, die eingepackt wie ein michelin-männchen  hinterm lenkrad sitzen. Wenn denen die karre ab geht können sie nicht  mal was dagegen tun, weil sie sich schlichtweg nicht bewegen können.


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Dezember 2014)

Also ich brauch keine Handbremse zum Anfahren am Berg (ohne Hänger).
Aber ich hab auch absolut nichts dagegen wenn einer die Handbremse am Berg braucht, ist mir 1000 mal lieber als 
wenn er abwürgt und mir dann auf die Karre rollt. 

Zum Thema Berganfahrhilfe, unser einer Geschäftswagen ist ein Peugeot. Ich weiß nicht ob das "normal" so ist
oder ob es sich Peugeot da etwas zu einfach gemacht hat. Aber die Berganfahrhilfe bremst das Auto 2-3 Sekunden wenn man von 
der Bremse geht, egal ob Berg oder nicht.... Und wenn man das erstemal mit dem Auto fährt, würgt man es 1000% ab.
Weil man selbst in der Ebene gegen die Bremse fahren muss wenn man zu schnell losfährt.


----------



## ebastler (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab meinen Führerschein seit November und komme mit einem 50PS VW Lupo im steilen ohne Handbremse los.


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hör mir bloß damit auf! Das ist das hinterletzte und wer auch immer das erfunden hat, der gehört nach sibirien verbannt und das nur mit einem bast-röckchen als bekleidung!
> Dank  dem drecks ding darf ich bei meinem firmen-bus jedes mal eine gefühlte  ewigkeit warten, selbst wenn ich nur 10 cm zurück rollen will.



Dann lege doch einfach den Rückwärtsgang ein und lass die Kupplung kommen. Mache ich genau so oder meinst Du ich warte vor einer Parklücke 5 Sekunden bis sich das Ding von alleine löst? 

Die Berganfahrhilfe ist zwar wie viele Komfort-Features im Auto nicht wirklich nötig aber ich mag das Ding.



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Zum Thema Berganfahrhilfe, unser einer Geschäftswagen ist ein Peugeot. Ich weiß nicht ob das "normal" so ist
> oder ob es sich Peugeot da etwas zu einfach gemacht hat. Aber die Berganfahrhilfe bremst das Auto 2-3 Sekunden wenn man von
> der Bremse geht, egal ob Berg oder nicht.... Und wenn man das erstemal mit dem Auto fährt, würgt man es 1000% ab.
> Weil man selbst in der Ebene gegen die Bremse fahren muss wenn man zu schnell losfährt.



Da stimmt wahrscheinlich irgendetwas nicht. Ohne Gefälle sollte sich das Teil gar nicht einschalten. Zusätzlich sollte die Bremswirkung sofort aufgehoben werden sobald Du die Kupplung kommen lässt und sich das Auto in Bewegung setzt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Aber die Berganfahrhilfe bremst das Auto 2-3 Sekunden wenn man von
> der Bremse geht, egal ob Berg oder nicht.... Und wenn man das erstemal mit dem Auto fährt, würgt man es 1000% ab.
> Weil man selbst in der Ebene gegen die Bremse fahren muss wenn man zu schnell losfährt.


Da haut in meinen augen was nicht hin.
Bei VW ist es abhängig davon wie stark man auf die bremse tritt (leichtes bremsen= springt nicht an) und sie löst sobald man los fährt.


keinnick schrieb:


> Dann lege doch einfach den Rückwärtsgang ein und  lass die Kupplung kommen. Mache ich genau so oder meinst Du ich warte  vor einer Parklücke 5 Sekunden bis sich das Ding von alleine löst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich leg doch nicht jedes mal den rückwärtsgang ein, nur weil ich zum korrigieren 10 cm zurück muß...


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... man mit frontantrieb bei glätte weder schnell noch quer ums eck kommt. (schiebt halt im normalfall über die front) Darum wird es wohl gegangen sein.
> Ich selber fahre im winter lieber so, wie es mein können her gibt. (mit etwas luft nach oben)



Ich weiß ja das es hier scheinbar viele "Hobbyschumis" gibt, aber bei normaler Fahrweise und einigermassen gescheiten Winterreifen kann man das ohne Probleme mit einem FWD hinbekommen. Natürlich macht es deutlich mehr Spaß quer durch die Kurve zu fahren, was mit einem FWD net geht. Aber das hat meiner Meinung nach auf der öffentlichen Straße eh nichts zu suchen. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Definiere "luftpumpe"... Sind das motoren unter 2L/200 PS, 3L/300PS oder gar alles außer alte saug-motoren???
> Das problem bei den neueren generationen ist, das sie eine recht hohe min.-drehzahl haben ab der sie überhaupt erstmal laufen. Dazu entwickeln die im bereich des standgases recht wenig kraft und gehen halt entsprechend schnell aus.



Irgendwelche 90PS Saugbenziner oder ähnliches. Aber hauptsächlich kommt es auf das Drehmoment an. Mit dem Mazda kann man sogar sehr gut ohne Gas an der Ampel anfahren und ist damit meistens auch nicht langsamer als der Vordermann. Mit meinem Nissan geht das schon deutlich schlechter, weil er weniger Drehmoment im unteren Drehzahlbereich hat. Aber auch da könnte man so anfahren ohne "im Schneckentempo" los zu fahren. Aber TheBagFrag ist halt jemand der permanent unter 8 Sekunden auf 100km/h beschleunigen will.


----------



## Lee (30. Dezember 2014)

Also mein Motor geht mit seinen 650 Touren Leerlaufdrehzahl bei 1.4l Sauger beim anfahren am Berg ohne Handbremse einfach aus. Das Anfahren auf der Ebene dauert ewig mit Standgas.

Ohne Handbremse bin ich also geliefert. Auf ganz schwachen Steigungen braucht es sie natürlich. Da rollt man ja kaum bis gar nicht zurück wenn man von der Bremse geht und kann erstmal etwas Gas geben bevor die Kupplung kommt
Bei starken Steigungen aber rollt der Wagen kräftig zurück. Und DAS finde ich peinlich, nicht das nutzen der Handbremse oO

Sicherlich kann man an vielen Steigungen ohne Handbremse anfahren. Das kann ich auch und habe ich so gelernt. Aber ohne entsprechenden Motor wird das nix. Und außerdem geht das kräftig aufs Material. Und letztendlich ist es völlig unnütz wenn ihr mal am Hang einparken müsst.

ich weiß ja nicht was ihr da oben alles als Steigung bezeichnet aber ohne Handbremse geht es halt nicht (außer die Berganfahrhilfe greift) 
und ich halte es für einen Plus Punkt für jeden Autofahrer am Hang sauber anfahren zu können ohne mir drauf zu fahren oder nen burnout hinzulegen weil er aus panik zu viel gas gibt.


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2014)

Was würdest du tun wenn du mal in einem KfZ ohne mechanische Handbremse sitzt?


----------



## ASD_588 (30. Dezember 2014)

> Aber die Berganfahrhilfe bremst das Auto 2-3 Sekunden wenn man von
> der Bremse geht, egal ob Berg oder nicht.... Und wenn man das erstemal mit dem Auto fährt, würgt man es 1000% ab.
> Weil man selbst in der Ebene gegen die Bremse fahren muss wenn man zu schnell losfährt.
> Da haut in meinen augen was nicht hin.
> Bei VW ist es abhängig davon wie stark man auf die bremse tritt  (leichtes bremsen= springt nicht an) und sie löst sobald man los fährt.



Ich glaube das ist soetwas ähnliches wie die parkbremse nur das sie nicht voll zu macht und nur aufgeht wenn man gas etwas gibt zumindest beim aktuellen golf, man hört es deutlich wen man die *richtige *parkbremse rein macht und um die zu lösen muss man aufs bremspedal drücken.


----------



## Hitman-47 (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun wenn du mal in einem KfZ ohne mechanische Handbremse sitzt?



Haben nicht eh alle Autos die eine elektrische Handbremse haben auch die Berganfahrhilfe drin? Zumindest kenn ich kein Auto mit elektrischer Handbremse das die Berganfahrhilfe nicht drin hat


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun wenn du mal in einem KfZ ohne mechanische Handbremse sitzt?



Was ist damit genau gemeint? Autos mit elektronischer Feststellbremse haben i. d. R. eh eine Berganfahrhilfe (falls Du Dich darauf beziehst).


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2014)

Nein. Berganfahrhilfe geht meines Wissens übers ABS.
Hab im Passat zB eine elektrische Handbremse aber keine Berganfahrhilfe. Die muss man extra bestellen.


----------



## Mosed (30. Dezember 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Also mein Motor geht mit seinen 650 Touren Leerlaufdrehzahl bei 1.4l Sauger beim anfahren am Berg ohne Handbremse einfach aus.



Wie wäre es mit Kupplung kommen lassen und dabei Gas geben? Wie viel Gas man geben muss, muss man halt mal probieren. Mit Leerlaufdrehzahl klappt das natürlich nicht. 
Effektiv macht es ja für den Motor keinen Unterschied, ob du die Handbremse nutzt - du musst das, was du mit angezogender Handbremse in mehreren Sekunden machst, halt nur innerhalb 1 Sekunde ohne Handbremse machen.

Ich hatte auch mal nen Peugeot 205 mit 70 PS oder so - anfahren ohne Handbremse geht auf jeden Fall - Übungssache.


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nein. Berganfahrhilfe geht meines Wissens übers ABS.
> Hab im Passat zB eine elektrische Handbremse aber keine Berganfahrhilfe. Die muss man extra bestellen.



Das war mir neu. Ich hatte bislang noch kein Auto das über eine elektrische "Handbremse" aber nicht über den Berganfahrassistenten verfügt. Mittlerweile ist das bei VW soweit ich weiß aber Serie. 

Davon abgesehen: Was hindert Dich daran (wenn man es braucht), die Parkbremse auch am Berg beim anfahren zu nutzen? Die lässt sich doch auch manuell aktivieren und deaktivieren.


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2014)

Mit der elektrischen Parkbremse ist es noch einfacher. Einfach Gas geben und die Parkbremse löst sich von selbst. Ist jedenfalls bei unserem Passat B7 so.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Dezember 2014)

Einfach gezogen halten. 
Bei Audi, Mercedes, BMW (mehr konnten wir nicht testen weil nicht vorhanden) wirkt das wie auf der Bremse zu stehen, inkl Bremslicht und ABS. 
Gas geben und Handbremse Loslassen wenn der Schleifpunkt da ist,


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Was hindert Dich daran (wenn man es braucht), die Parkbremse auch am Berg beim anfahren zu nutzen? Die lässt sich doch auch manuell aktivieren und deaktivieren.



Man braucht es in meinen (ich weiß, noch sehr jungen) Augen eben nicht. BadFrag hats ja schön gesagt. Ein Mensch hat 2 Füße mit denen er problemlos 2 Pedale, mit etwas Übung auch 3 Pedale gleichzeitig bedienen kann.
Wenn ich jetzt die Handbremse ziehen muss dann hab ich ja noch einen Arbeitsschritt mehr...

Hab ja nirgends gesagt das ich es dämlich finde die Handbremse am Berg zu benutzen, verstehe nur nicht warum manche Leute meinen es würde nicht ohne gehen.

Eine Freundin macht übrigens an jeder Ampel den Gang raus und zieht die Handbremse an. Habe sie mal gefragt warum sie das denn tun würde.
 "Es schadet dem Motor wenn ich den Gang drin lasse"


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich versteh sowieso nicht wieso man jetzt auf elektrische umsteigen muss, die „normale" hat doch bis jetzt auch immer wunderbar funktioniert?
Genauso mit den ganzen Helfern und Sensoren, die erleichtern einem vieles, keine Frage.
Aber das sind halt alles Teile die kaputt gehen können 

Edit: Wer hat ihr denn so nen Quatsch erzählt?  
Das mehrmalige lösen und betätigen verschleist die doch auf Dauer mehr...


----------



## Exception (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Man braucht es in meinen (ich weiß, noch sehr jungen) Augen eben nicht. BadFrag hats ja schön gesagt. Ein Mensch hat 2 Füße mit denen er problemlos 2 Pedale, mit etwas Übung auch 3 Pedale gleichzeitig bedienen kann.
> Wenn ich jetzt die Handbremse ziehen muss dann hab ich ja noch einen Arbeitsschritt mehr...
> 
> Hab ja nirgends gesagt das ich es dämlich finde die Handbremse am Berg zu benutzen, verstehe nur nicht warum manche Leute meinen es würde nicht ohne gehen.
> ...



Dem Motor schadet es nicht,  allerdings wird bei Schaltgetrieben  das Ausrücklager  der Kupplung stark belastet wenn man auf der Kupplung bleibt. Das Lager ist dafür  nicht ausgelegt und kann vorzeitig verschleißen.

Handbremse an der Ampel  ist im übrigen auch ein Akt der Höflichkeit, merkt jeder der in der Dämmerung mal hinter einem Auto warten muß, bei dem die Bremslichter  hell wie Flakscheinwerfer  sind. Bei manchen geht es aber nicht anders,  wenn ich z.b. die Hold  Funktion vom Benz benutze,  bleiben die Bremslichter an. Und die Handbremse per Fußpedal  ist für  kurze Stops  recht unpraktisch.


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Man braucht es in meinen (ich weiß, noch sehr jungen) Augen eben nicht. BadFrag hats ja schön gesagt. Ein Mensch hat 2 Füße mit denen er problemlos 2 Pedale, mit etwas Übung auch 3 Pedale gleichzeitig bedienen kann.
> Wenn ich jetzt die Handbremse ziehen muss dann hab ich ja noch einen Arbeitsschritt mehr...
> 
> Hab ja nirgends gesagt das ich es dämlich finde die Handbremse am Berg zu benutzen, verstehe nur nicht warum manche Leute meinen es würde nicht ohne gehen.
> ...



TheBadFrag ist auch ein anderes Kaliber. Der fährt glaube ich auch auf der Landstraße mit Helm und driftet mit der Spitze-Hacke-Technik in Parklücken hinein. (nur Spaß )

Das was Deine Freundin da macht habe ich damals in der Fahrschule auch so gelernt. Lt. meinem Fahrlehrer wird das Ausrücklager(?) ansonsten zu stark beansprucht. Ich mache das zwar selbst nicht so weil ich zu faul bin und lieber auf der Kupplung stehe, aber so komplett falsch liegt sie damit vielleicht nicht (keine Ahnung, ich bin kein Mechaniker).


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Dezember 2014)

Hmm, ich glaub nicht dass das soo viel ausmacht..


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2014)

Mein Fahrlehrer hat mir immer gesagt "Lass den Gang einfach drin, wir leben nicht mehr in den 70ern. Ein modernes Ausrücklager ist darauf ausgelegt"


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Dezember 2014)

Find ich auch, wenn man natürlich mal ne Minute steht siehts wieder anders aus.


----------



## Exception (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mein Fahrlehrer hat mir immer gesagt "Lass den Gang einfach drin, wir leben nicht mehr in den 70ern. Ein modernes Ausrücklager ist darauf ausgelegt"


Naja,  wahrscheinlich ist deswegen bei den Dienstfahrzeugen  bei meiner Firma bei ca. 120tkm  regelmäßig die Kupplung auf (Golf 6, Golf  Plus und neuerdings  Golf Sportsvan).
Die Autos werden von den Herstellern ja auch nur noch auf 100- 150tkm. ausgelegt.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Eine Freundin macht übrigens an jeder Ampel den Gang raus und zieht die Handbremse an. Habe sie mal gefragt warum sie das denn tun würde.
> "Es schadet dem Motor wenn ich den Gang drin lasse"



Und was ist daran so lustig? Sie hat Recht... es schadet zwar nicht dem Motor, aber dem Ausrücklager wenn man den Gang drin lässt und die Kupplung dauerhaft tritt.


----------



## Mosed (30. Dezember 2014)

Also Gang raus an der Ampel kenne ich auch. Aber ohne Handbremse. Entweder normale Bremse oder gar nichts. Zumal es je nach Rückstellkraft der Kupplung auch anstrengend werden kann das Pedal minutenlang getreten zu halten - meine ich mich zu erinnern. Fahre nur noch selten Schaltwagen.

Wegen Bremslichter: Mit Automatik muss man ja auf der Bremse bleiben. Oder immer auf N stellen - nur ob das gesund ist auf Dauer? Habe mich aber auch mal gefragt, inwieweit es einen Unterschied beim Verbrauch macht, wenn man im Stadtverkehr bei vielen Ampelstopps auf D bleibt oder auf N stellt.


----------



## Lee (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun wenn du mal in einem KfZ ohne mechanische Handbremse sitzt?


Wie bereits von einigen erwähnt haben diese Autos dann andere Systeme, die mir das Anfahren am Berg ermöglichen.



Mosed schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Kupplung kommen lassen und dabei Gas geben? Wie viel Gas man geben muss, muss man halt mal probieren. Mit Leerlaufdrehzahl klappt das natürlich nicht.


Ja wenn man das so macht wie du das vorschlägst rollt das Auto den Berg hinunter, da du nur 2 Füße hast aber 3 Pedale bedienen musst. Gleichzeitig Gas und Fußbremse geht nur bedingt.



watercooled schrieb:


> Man braucht es in meinen (ich weiß, noch sehr jungen) Augen eben nicht. BadFrag hats ja schön gesagt. Ein Mensch hat 2 Füße mit denen er problemlos 2 Pedale, mit etwas Übung auch 3 Pedale gleichzeitig bedienen kann.
> Wenn ich jetzt die Handbremse ziehen muss dann hab ich ja noch einen Arbeitsschritt mehr...


So so. Du findest es also einfacher mit der Spitze Hacke Technik am Berg anzufahren als einfach die Handbremse an zuziehen und zu lösen wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst? Ich kann dann mit geschmeidigen 1100 Touren (mehr  wenn nötig) am Hang anfahren und habe die volle Kontrolle über das Geschehen. Kannst du das mit 3 Pedalen auf 2 Füßen auch? Wie parkst du dann ein? Vor dir und hinter dir wenig Platz und du musst centimeterweise am Hang rangieren. Machst du das dann auch so oder greiftst du nicht doch lieber auf eine Methode zurück, die dir wesentlich mehr Kontrolle bei wesentlich weniger Schwierigkeit ermöglicht?

Außerdem hast die nicht noch einen Arbeitsschritt mehr beim Handbremse ziehen. Du tauschst die Fußbremse einfach gegen die Handbremse. Und dass es ohne Bremse oft nicht geht, da sind wir uns hoffentlich einig?




			
				watercooled; schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja nirgends gesagt das ich es dämlich finde die Handbremse am Berg zu benutzen, verstehe nur nicht warum manche Leute meinen es würde nicht ohne gehen.
> 
> Eine Freundin macht übrigens an jeder Ampel den Gang raus und zieht die Handbremse an. Habe sie mal gefragt warum sie das denn tun würde.
> "Es schadet dem Motor wenn ich den Gang drin lasse"



Weil es manchmal einfach ohne nicht geht, wenn man sauber und sicher das Auto am Hang bewegen möchte (außer man hat weitere Helferlein an Bord).

Die Begründung deiner Freundin ist natürlich sehr fragwürdig. Ich mache jedoch das gleiche, allerdings deshalb, weil es mir zu blöd ist die ganze Zeit die Kupplung getreten zu halten und lieber mal ein wenig die Füße entspanne wenn ich eine Zwangspause an der Ampel einlege. Übrigens lege ich dann auch die Handbremse ein, wenn es ein Hang ist (wie in meinem Wohnort eigentlich überall)


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2014)

@Riverna
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Also Gang raus an der Ampel kenne ich auch. Aber ohne Handbremse. Entweder normale Bremse oder gar nichts. Zumal es je nach Rückstellkraft der Kupplung auch anstrengend werden kann das Pedal minutenlang getreten zu halten - meine ich mich zu erinnern. Fahre nur noch selten Schaltwagen.



Ich ziehe auch lieber die Handbremse an der Ampel als permament auf der Bremse zu stehen. Erstens muss ich dann nicht die ganze Zeit bremsen und zweitens ist es für die Bremsscheibe nicht gut wenn sie sehr hohe Temperatur hat und man dann die Beläge dran presst. So entstehen oft die bekannten "Achter" in der Bremsscheibe  Aber ich mach das natürlich auch nicht an jeder Ampel, aber an Kreuzungen wo man schonmal länger steht schon. Oder eben wenn ich weiß das meine Bremsanlage sehr warm ist, z.B. nach Landstraßen fahrten wo ich ordentlich die Kuh hab fliegen lassen.


----------



## crae (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub echt jetzt gehts bald los...Berganfahren ohne Handbremse und andere Helfer soll nicht (sauber) gehen? Ich fahr jetzt seit nem halben Jahr ohne die  Handbremse zu benutzten und ohne elektronische Helfer und komm immer einwandfrei hoch. Man kann auch problemlos die 3 Pedale bedienen. Langsam einkuppeln, dabei logischerweise bremsen damit man nicht wegrollt und dann (sehr) schnell von der Bremse und aufs Gas drauf...Wer das nicht kann soll aufn Verkehrsübungsplatz, da kann man das problemlos üben bis mans kann. 

Also nichts gegen die, die das mit der Handbremse machen, aber zu sagen das geht anders nicht ist schmarn. Und wer Fahrkomfort und nicht Fahrspaß sucht, der kann ja Automatik mit Berganfahrhilfe und Einparkhilfe fahren. Natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Dezember 2014)

Kennt ihr den YouTube Kanal hier eigentlich schon?
The Difference Between Actual Tuners And Ricers - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den YouTube Kanal hier eigentlich schon?
> The Difference Between Actual Tuners And Ricers - YouTube



Ja, kenne ich


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Wer das nicht kann soll aufn Verkehrsübungsplatz, da kann man das problemlos üben bis mans kann.



Welchen Vorteil hat man durch diese "tolle" Fahrtechnik? Was kannst du also nun besser als jemand der die Handbremse benutzt? 
Langsam wird es echt peinlich,,, jetzt soll man schon Spitze/Hacke im Straßenverkehr fahren. Wie wäre es mit Helm und Rennfahrerhandschuhen?


----------



## Mosed (30. Dezember 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Ja wenn man das so macht wie du das vorschlägst rollt das Auto den Berg hinunter, da du nur 2 Füße hast aber 3 Pedale bedienen musst. Gleichzeitig Gas und Fußbremse geht nur bedingt.



Da liegt ja schon der Fehler. Man muss überhaupt nicht 3 Pedale gleichzeitig bedienen. Entweder man geht zunächst mit der Kupplung auf den Schleifpunkt und wechselt dann von der Bremse auf das Gaspedal und gibt Gas und lässt dabei die Kupplung weiter kommen. Oder man geht einfach von der Bremse runter, lässt die Kupplung kommen und gibt Gas. Wenn man das in unter 1 Sekunde macht rollt das Auto kein Stück nach hinten (zumindest nicht relevant - 1 cm ignoriere ich mal )

PS: Wer will soll die Handbremse benutzen. Aber zu behaupten es wäre dringend nötig stimmt definiv nicht bei nem normalen PKW ohne Anhänger. (Oder vielleicht bei untermotorisierten Fahrzeugen? VW bietet sowas ja an. Hatte mal als Mietwagen einen Golf Plus mit 60 PS - oder sowas in der Richtung ^^)


----------



## crae (30. Dezember 2014)

Spitze/Hacke is ja nochmal was anderes....Was ich besser kann? Das Fahrzeug kontrollieren würde ich sagen...Das Fahrzeug so und auch mit anderer Technik zu kontrollieren und allgemein gut zu schalten usw ist für mich ein Teil Fahrspaß. Außerdem beherrschen Rennfahrer ihr Auto auch wesentlich besser, als der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher, also isses schonmal sehr unangebracht das hier mit reinzubringen. 

Ich verurteile keinen, der das so macht, ich sag nur man sollte es im Falle des Falls beherrschen und dass ich, wenn ich Fahrkomfort suche, wo ich so wenig wie möglich machen muss Automatik fahren würde.


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil hat man durch diese "tolle" Fahrtechnik? Was kannst du also nun besser als jemand der die Handbremse benutzt?
> Langsam wird es echt peinlich,,, jetzt soll man schon Spitze/Hacke im Straßenverkehr fahren. Wie wäre es mit Helm und Rennfahrerhandschuhen?



Crae hat doch gar nix von "Spitze/Hacke" geschrieben....

Er wechselt nur schnell von bremse auf Gas! Und das sollte man schon können! Wer 3 Sekunden braucht bis der Befehl Bremsen vom Hirn beim Fuß angekommen ist der soltle wirklich auf den verdammten Übungsplatz gehen und üben!


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2014)

Witzig über wie viele Seiten dieses thema diskutiert wird. *cappu schlürf*


----------



## crae (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub da muss man einfach polarisieren...es gibt die, welche lieber mit Handbremse anfahren und die die lieber mit der Fußbremse anfahren...fertig. Gibt ja auch Leute die lieber Automatik/Schaltung fahren. Was einfacher ist denke ich hängt davon ab, was man gelernt und über Jahre benutzt hat.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Spitze/Hacke is ja nochmal was anderes....Was ich besser kann? Das Fahrzeug kontrollieren würde ich sagen...



Es geht um Anfahren am Berg und dein Argument ist Kontrolle übers Fahrzeug? Ernsthaft? 



crae schrieb:


> Das Fahrzeug so und auch mit anderer Technik zu kontrollieren und allgemein gut zu schalten usw ist für mich ein Teil Fahrspaß. Außerdem beherrschen Rennfahrer ihr Auto auch wesentlich besser, als der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher, also isses schonmal sehr unangebracht das hier mit reinzubringen.



Das ist gar nicht unangebracht, wenn sich jetzt schon über Leute lustig gemacht wird die eine Handbremse zum anfahren benutzen können wir nicht weit entfernt sein vom Hobbyrennfahrer. Das lustige ist... ich wette die meisten die hier die Fresse bis zu den Ohren aufreißen, haben keine wirkliche Fahrpraxis und wollen einfach nur Pöbeln und sich als tollen Kerl hinstellen. Egal ob man mit Handbremse oder anders am Berg anfährt, DASS macht keinen guten Fahrer aus. Ich kann das auch, ich kann sogar Spitze/Hacke ohne Probleme. Benutze es aber nicht, weil es im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr einfach nur sinnlos ist. Das ist kein Track... 



Joselman schrieb:


> Crae hat doch gar nix von "Spitze/Hacke" geschrieben....



Es ging um den allgemeinen Ton hier. Lediglich der erste Satz bezog sich direkt auf Crae und der zweite auf die Nachhilfschumis. 



Joselman schrieb:


> Er wechselt nur schnell von bremse auf Gas! Und das sollte man schon können! Wer 3 Sekunden braucht bis der Befehl Bremsen vom Hirn beim Fuß angekommen ist der soltle wirklich auf den verdammten Übungsplatz gehen und üben!



Und warum? Lass die Leute doch ihre verdammte Handbremse benutzen. Wie kommst du darauf irgendwelchen Leuten etwas vorschreiben zu können... langsam geht es echt los.


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2014)

lesen ist nicht deine stärke oder?

Ich zitiere mich mal selber.



Joselman schrieb:


> ich brauch es auch nie aber es gibt nunmal Leute die nicht so flott sind mit Kupllung/gas geben usw.
> 
> Die sollen lieber die Handbremse anziehen anstatt mir drauf zurollen. Da hätte ich nämlich wirklich kein Verständnis!


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann sehr gut lesen, aber wenn du dir im nächsten Posting direkt wiedersprichst kann niemand was dafür ausser du selber. 



Joselman schrieb:


> Wer 3 Sekunden braucht bis der Befehl Bremsen vom Hirn beim Fuß angekommen ist der soltle wirklich auf den verdammten Übungsplatz gehen und üben!


----------



## crae (30. Dezember 2014)

Warte mal vor ein paar Seiten wurde behauptet man kann mit der Fußbremse alleine nicht sauber berganfahren...darauf hab ich mich bezogen. Und es hat schon was mit Fahrzeugkontrolle zu tun - unter anderem. Denn wer das nicht hinkriegt, da schnell genug aufs Gas zu gehen, der reagiert vermutlich auch im Verkehr zu langsam.

Aber warum regst du dich so auf? Du wirfst allen vor sich aufzuführen und das der allgemeine Ton bescheiden ist und beschimpfst ja selber alle als Nachhilfschumis und Möchtegerns, bloß weil sie es in deinen Augen falsch machen. Und krass wie du vom anfahren auf Rennen fahren kommst....ich hab nur von Fahrzeugkontrolle gesprochen, nicht von Rennen.

Aber wir könnten ja einfach einen Kompromiss finden, indem wir einfach sagen: Jedem das sein.


----------



## Joselman (30. Dezember 2014)

Wo widerspricht sich das denn? Was ich geschrieben habe hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit anfahren am Berg zu tun aber egal. Eine Reaktionszeit von max. 1 Sekunde muss halt drin sein. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Warte mal vor ein paar Seiten wurde behauptet man kann mit der Fußbremse alleine nicht sauber berganfahren...darauf hab ich mich bezogen. Und es hat schon was mit Fahrzeugkontrolle zu tun - unter anderem. Denn wer das nicht hinkriegt, da schnell genug aufs Gas zu gehen, der reagiert vermutlich auch im Verkehr zu langsam.



Mir geht es schlicht darum das Leute die eine Handbremse zum Anfahren benutzen müssen schlechte Autofahrer sein sollen. Es wurde zwar nicht direkt so gesagt, aber wer zwischen den Zeilen ließt wird das merken. Und man muss da auch nicht auf einen Übungsplatz irgendwas trainieren nur um den Leuten hier im Thread zu gefallen.



crae schrieb:


> Aber warum regst du dich so auf? Du wirfst allen vor sich aufzuführen und das der allgemeine Ton bescheiden ist und beschimpfst ja selber alle als Nachhilfschumis und Möchtegerns, bloß weil sie es in deinen Augen falsch machen. Und krass wie du vom anfahren auf Rennen fahren kommst....ich hab nur von Fahrzeugkontrolle gesprochen, nicht von Rennen.



Weil ich es einfach nur lächerlich finde wie manche sich hier aufführen. Ich habe nie gesagt was in meinen Augen falsch und was richtig ist. Man soll die Leute so fahren lassen wie sie wollen... 

Und ja hier sind viele Nachhilfschumis... kaum liegt Schnee auf der Straße wird sich lustig gemacht wie langsam doch alle fahren, dann behauptet der nächste man braucht Allrad um möglich schnell aus der Parklücke zu kommen usw da gibt es zig Beispiele. Oder willst du das etwa abstreiten? Die meisten hier haben ihren Führerschein keine 2 Jahre und denken trotzdem sie wären die besten Autofahrer. Das sind dann genau die Leute, die am Wochenende im Graben hängen. 



crae schrieb:


> Aber wir könnten ja einfach einen Kompromiss finden, indem wir einfach sagen: Jedem das sein.



Was ich im Endeffekt seit dem ersten Posting sage... lasst sie doch so fahren wie sie es am besten können.



Joselman schrieb:


> Wo widerspricht sich das denn? Was ich geschrieben habe hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit anfahren am Berg zu tun aber egal. Eine Reaktionszeit von max. 1 Sekunde muss halt drin sein. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.



Es widerspricht sich... und es ging nun mal um das Anfahren am Berg. Auf einer ebenen Straße wird auch niemand die Handbremse beim Anfahren brauchen...


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2014)

Ihr habt da Probleme oO.

Ich stell auf D und fahr einfach 

Und wenn ich mal ganz aktiv mitwirken will, kommt der Hebel nach rechts und kann Richtung + oder - bewegt werden.
Wobei sowas auch nicht wirklich lange Spass macht


----------



## XE85 (30. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich versteh sowieso nicht wieso man jetzt  auf elektrische umsteigen muss, die „normale" hat doch bis jetzt auch  immer wunderbar funktioniert?
> Genauso mit den ganzen Helfern und Sensoren, die erleichtern einem vieles, keine Frage.



Wenn es danach geht bräuchte man auch keine neuen Autos, denn mit Trabbi und Käfer kommt man auch von A nach B.

Ich persönlich möchte keinen klobigen Handbremshebel mehr im Innenraum haben und die Vorteile (Berganfahrhilfe, automatisches Anlegen der Handbremse im Stillstand oder beim Abstellen des Wagen, etc.) nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich denk mir halt dass sowas eben alles wieder potenzielle Fehlerquellen sind und die Reparatur von jenen eben auch einiges kostet..


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. Dezember 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich möchte keinen klobigen Handbremshebel mehr im Innenraum haben und die Vorteile (Berganfahrhilfe, automatisches Anlegen der Handbremse im Stillstand oder beim Abstellen des Wagen, etc.) nicht mehr missen.



Zusätzlicher Vorteil: Solltest du beim Fahren nen Herzinfarkt o.Ä. haben kann der Beifahrer bei elektischen Handbremsen damit sicher bremsen, was bei mechanischen nicht geht. Außerdem sieht es auch der Mensch hinter einem, da die Bremslichter angehen, zusätzlich auch ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit auch Warnblinker, ABS wirkt sowieso auch.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

Weil ich Silvester meine Autos immer in der Halle parke, muss ich am Donnerstag von meiner Freundin mit der S-Bahn heimfahren. Weil ich darauf so wenig Lust hatte, hab ich mir kurzerhand ein Auto bei ihr in der Stadt gekauft... dann muss ich wenigstens nicht mit der S-Bahn heimfahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Dezember 2014)

Du hättest meinen Gesichtsausdruck beim lesen sehen sollen.

Hat das Landratsamt momentan nicht zu?


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns nicht... hoffe ich. Sonst muss ich ja doch mit der S-Bahn fahren. 

Edit: Die haben heute bis 17Uhr offen... Glück gehabt.


----------



## dsdenni (30. Dezember 2014)

Soll am besten jeder so am Berg/Steigung anfahren wie er meint  


tsd560ti schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den YouTube Kanal hier eigentlich schon?
> The Difference Between Actual Tuners And Ricers - YouTube


Der Spoiler ist das beste von dem Video


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ihr habt da Probleme oO.
> 
> Ich stell auf D und fahr einfach
> 
> ...



Jep. Wobei ich die paddles am Lenkrad habe.  Da brauch ich nicht von D auf Manuel umzustellen.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns hörts mit dem Schnee gar nicht mehr auf  Ich weiß also was ich heute Abend wieder tun werde


----------



## ASD_588 (30. Dezember 2014)

> en. Weil ich darauf so wenig Lust hatte, hab ich mir kurzerhand ein Auto  bei ihr in der Stadt gekauft... dann muss ich wenigstens nicht mit der  S-Bahn heimfahren.



einfach mal so ein auto gekauft?


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich darf in unserm Passat nicht mehr schalten, weil mein Vater Angst hat, dass der Hebel verschleißt [emoji5] 
Nach ner Zeit ists dann einfach nur noch nervig, weil das Teil einfach nur Murks macht [emoji16]


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich darf in unserm Passat nicht mehr schalten, weil mein Vater Angst hat, dass der Hebel verschleißt [emoji5]
> Nach ner Zeit ists dann einfach nur noch nervig, weil das Teil einfach nur Murks macht [emoji16]



Wieso sollte ein Hebel verschleissen?

Inwiefern macht was nur Murks?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Mosed schrieb:


> Also Gang raus an der Ampel kenne ich auch. Aber ohne Handbremse. Entweder normale Bremse oder gar nichts. Zumal es je nach Rückstellkraft der Kupplung auch anstrengend werden kann das Pedal minutenlang getreten zu halten - meine ich mich zu erinnern. Fahre nur noch selten Schaltwagen.
> 
> Wegen Bremslichter: Mit Automatik muss man ja auf der Bremse bleiben. Oder immer auf N stellen - nur ob das gesund ist auf Dauer? Habe mich aber auch mal gefragt, inwieweit es einen Unterschied beim Verbrauch macht, wenn man im Stadtverkehr bei vielen Ampelstopps auf D bleibt oder auf N stellt.


Beim Automatik sollte man den Hebel auf jeden Fall auf D lassen, immer in N mag das Getriebe nicht so sonderlich. Beim Schalter den Gang rausnehmen, weil die Kupplungsfeder und das Ausrücklager es nicht so besonders mögen, wenn die minutenlang getreten sind.



Lee schrieb:


> Ja wenn man das so macht wie du das vorschlägst rollt das Auto den Berg  hinunter, da du nur 2 Füße hast aber 3 Pedale bedienen musst.  Gleichzeitig Gas und Fußbremse geht nur bedingt.


Warum kann man mit 2 Füßen keine 3 Pedale bedienen? Möglich wären sogar 4 Pedale mit 2 Füßen. Oder hast du deine Beine in Gips?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Automatik sollte man den Hebel auf jeden Fall auf D lassen, immer in N mag das Getriebe nicht so sonderlich. Beim Schalter den Gang rausnehmen, weil die Kupplungsfeder und das Ausrücklager es nicht so besonders mögen, wenn die minutenlang getreten sind.



Alles Unbedenklich. 

Ausrücklager fallen schon seit mehreren Generationen nicht mehr deswegen aus, weil man die Kupplung offen hält und auch die Federn sind so ausgelegt, dass denen nix passiert Federn fallen unter statischer Belastung eher nicht aus, sondern aufgrund von Dauerschäden - auslegungstechnisch leicht beherrschbar. Lager lassen sich bei bekannten Eingangsgrößen auch sehr zielsicher auslegen.  Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass sowas nie kaputtgehen würde, aber sicherlich nicht gehäuft, sondern eher als "Zufallsschaden" wie er jedes Teil treffen kann. 

N ist fürs Automatikgetriebe auch kein Thema, solange man dabei nicht permanent den Motor gen max. Drehzahl hochjubelt. Da passiert nix!


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Dezember 2014)

Edit: @Veminaard

Der Hebel der Automatik war wohl nach nem Monat hackeliger als sonst. Deshalb hatte er Bedenken, das das Teil dauerhaftes manuelles Schalten aushält.

Die Automatik selber schaltet oft extrem träge (z.B. 50km/h im 2. bei leichtem Beschleunigen) und kann allgemein ja nicht vorrausschauend schalten (50Meter vorm abbiegen nicht nochmal in den Dritten; Motorbremse), was halt zu einem sehr unrunden Fahren führt


----------



## ebastler (30. Dezember 2014)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich denk mir halt dass sowas eben alles wieder potenzielle Fehlerquellen sind und die Reparatur von jenen eben auch einiges kostet..


Ich bin generell auch eher für möglichst simple, unelektronische Systeme. Ausfallquoten sind, bei guter Auslegung, geringer, und man kann einfach alles selbst reparieren. An Papas 2007er Defender reparieren/tauschen wir alles problemlos selbst, außer es geht an das Bisschen vorhandene Boardelektronik. Da ist man ziemlich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Alles Unbedenklich.
> 
> Ausrücklager fallen schon seit mehreren Generationen nicht mehr deswegen aus, weil man die Kupplung offen hält und auch die Federn sind so ausgelegt, dass denen nix passiert Federn fallen unter statischer Belastung eher nicht aus, sondern aufgrund von Dauerschäden - auslegungstechnisch leicht beherrschbar. Lager lassen sich bei bekannten Eingangsgrößen auch sehr zielsicher auslegen.  Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass sowas nie kaputtgehen würde, aber sicherlich nicht gehäuft, sondern eher als "Zufallsschaden" wie er jedes Teil treffen kann.
> 
> N ist fürs Automatikgetriebe auch kein Thema, solange man dabei nicht permanent den Motor gen max. Drehzahl hochjubelt. Da passiert nix!


Und warum hat mein Kumpel dann ständig Probleme mit der Kupplung? Egal was er für ein Auto fährt, ständig sind Sachen an der Kupplung im Eimer. Der hält aber auch schonmal 10-15 Minuten die Kupplung getreten. 

Bei Daimler kann ich nicht wirklich Schalter und Automaten im Bezug auf Zuverlässigkeit vergleichen. Schalter treffe ich ja nur sporadisch an. 

Ständig N und D zu schalten kann wegen dem Ruck, der durch den ganzen Antriebsstrang geht schon nicht gut sein. Ich glaub immer auf N schalten macht auch niemand freiwillig.


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal auf N geschaltet habe. An der Ampel bleibe ich auf der Bremse und gut ist, bzw der Passat hat Auto Hold.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2014)

Wieso hält man 10-15min ne Kupplung? 



> Warum kann man mit 2 Füßen keine 3 Pedale bedienen? Möglich wären sogar 4 Pedale mit 2 Füßen. Oder hast du deine Beine in Gips?



Weil es einem gewissen Grad an Übung und Gefühl bedarf um das zu können, 90% der Autofahrer können nicht mal Gefühlvoll mit dem linken Fuss bremsen und du meinst es seie kein Problem 4 Pedale mit 2 Füßen zu bedienen. 

Du musst mal ab und zu nachdenken wenn du was schreibst.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2014)

*tsd560ti*, das mit dem Hebel ist seltsam.
Wenn man ueber diesen manuell schalten kann, sollte das nicht nach kurzer Nutzung hakelig sein.

Wegen den Schalteigenschaften der Automatik. Wir haben hier glaube ich einen Spezialisten im Forum 
Natuerlich ist es ein komplett anderes Fahren, als manuell. Ich fahre aber mittlerweilen komplett anders an solche Situationen wie Ampel oder Stau.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum hat mein Kumpel dann ständig Probleme mit der Kupplung? Egal was er für ein Auto fährt, ständig sind Sachen an der Kupplung im Eimer. Der hält aber auch schonmal 10-15 Minuten die Kupplung getreten.



Ich weiß nicht was dein Kumpel sonst noch mit der Kupplung macht. Aber davon geht die Kupplung nicht kaputt!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Daimler kann ich nicht wirklich Schalter und Automaten im Bezug auf Zuverlässigkeit vergleichen. Schalter treffe ich ja nur sporadisch an.



A und B Klasse macht ihr gar net?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ständig N und D zu schalten kann wegen dem Ruck, der durch den ganzen Antriebsstrang geht schon nicht gut sein.



Das Ruckle ist völlig bedenkenlos, weil einfach zu schwach um wirklich was anzustellen.
Überleg mal was z.B. eine einfallende Parksperre für Stöße auslöst. Die gehen zwar nicht durch den ganzen Strang, aber die HA ist auch immer mit dabei. Andere viel härtere Stöße kommen z.B. bei Bordsteinabfahrten unter hoher Last oder auch beim Übergang von z.B. Eis auf griffige Straße und ähnliche Schweinereien in den Antriebsstrang usw. Beim Handschalter gibts noch unzählige weitere solcher Fälle, die alle wesentlich härter sind als das Schalten von N auf D oder zurück.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenn das Getriebe hackelig schaltet sollteste vllt. mal das Getriebeöl wechseln.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn das Getriebe hackelig schaltet sollteste vllt. mal das Getriebeöl wechseln.



 
Was hat denn ein hakeliger Hebel eine Automaten mit dem Getriebeöl zu tun?
Ohne eine genaue Beschreibung des Problems einen solchen Tipp zu geben ist unfassbar! Bei nem halbwegs modernen Getriebe braucht das Öl gar nicht gewechselt werden oder wenn, dann bei sehr hohen Laufleistungen. 

Als seinerzeit das 7 Gang DKG bei BMW eingeführt wurde gab es eine Reihe von Feldausfällen weil irgendwelche Vollpfosten nach wenigen tausend Kilometern gemeint haben sie müssten das Öl wechseln. Warum konnte keiner erklären, aber das neue Getriebe haben sie hoffentlich selber zahlen müssen. Man weiß nicht ob man lachen oder den Kopf schütteln soll...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Dezember 2014)

achso der hebel, ich dachte er meint das getriebe. 

jetzt fang mal hier noch an zu behaupten das öl wechsel sinnlos ist. davon geht nichts kaputt, das ist doch schon technisch totaler schwachsinn. wo ist den bitte neues öl schädlich ? Dann müsste ja im Neuwagen auch shcon gebrauchtes öl eingefüllt sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> jetzt fang mal hier noch an zu behaupten das öl wechsel sinnlos ist. davon geht nichts kaputt, das ist doch schon technisch totaler schwachsinn. wo ist den bitte neues öl schädlich ? Dann müsste ja im Neuwagen auch shcon gebrauchtes öl eingefüllt sein.



Das Problem liegt wahrscheinlich darin, dass vielleicht ein falsches Öl und/oder eine falsche Füllmenge eingefüllt wurde.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

@Verminaard: Hol mal das Popcorn und Bier für alle... Ich bin 2 Gläser Merlot vorn!

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Genau so ist es. Gewöhnliches ATF reingekippt und dann natürlich die Befüllprozedur nicht angewandt/gekannt, die Software nicht neu eingelernt - schwupp und dass Getriebe tut nicht oder ist im Extremfall hin.

​@ExciteLetsPlay: Nur weil du etwas nicht gleich kapierst ist es noch lange kein technischer Schwachsinn! Technischer Schwachsinn ist es an einem Produkt, dass man nicht versteht einen Ölwechsel​vorzunehmen und dabei nicht zu wissen was und wie.


P.S:: Warum es hier die Formatierung zerhaut kapier jetzt ich z.B. nicht...


​


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> @Verminaard: Hol mal das Popcorn und Bier für alle... Ich bin 2 Gläser Merlot vorn!
> 
> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Genau so ist es. Gewöhnliches ATF reingekippt und dann natürlich die Befüllprozedur nicht angewandt/gekannt, die Software nicht neu eingelernt - schwupp und dass Getriebe tut nicht oder ist im Extremfall hin.
> 
> ...



ich habe vor bei mir nächstes jahr auch das getriebeöl wechseln zu lassen(e92 325i bj 08) km stand 140.000km.

laut bmw brauch man es nicht wechseln lassen, is das trotzdem sinnvoll?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was dein Kumpel sonst noch mit der Kupplung macht. Aber davon geht die Kupplung nicht kaputt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist ständig die Kupplungsbetätigung hinüber. Die Kupplungsfunktion ansich geht noch außer bei dem letzten Winterauto, wo die Tellerfeder gebrochen ist.  Mal der Nehmerzylinder, Umlenkarm, Ausrücklager, Lagerung vom Ausrückhebel... Und das immer bei unterschiedlichen Autos.

A und B Klasse haben meinstens auch CVT oder DKG Getriebe drin. Handgeschaltet + Daimler ist nicht oft anzutreffen.  Nicht umsonst wird man nen gebrauchten Daimler mit Knüppel so schlecht wieder los.




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei nem halbwegs modernen Getriebe braucht das Öl gar  nicht gewechselt werden oder wenn, dann bei sehr hohen Laufleistungen.


60000 würde ich nicht als besonders hohe Laufleistung ansehen.  Wir hatten ja mal ne Zeit lang wo der Automatikölwechsel nicht mehr im Wartungsplan stand. Nach 120-150tkm war dann auch so ziemlich jedes Getriebe fällig. Seitdem gibt es den Getriebeölwechsel bei Automaten wieder.

Grade bei Daimler wird das Getriebeöl ja schon sehr speziell gewechselt und da gabs schon genug kaputte Getriebe, wenn Leute das selber probiert haben.  Erst Filter und neues Öl gekauft und nen paar Tage später stand dann die Kiste mit kaputtem Getriebe auf dem Hof.



fatlace schrieb:


> ich habe vor bei mir nächstes jahr auch das  getriebeöl wechseln zu lassen(e92 325i bj 08) km stand 140.000km.
> 
> laut bmw brauch man es nicht wechseln lassen, is das trotzdem sinnvoll?


Schalter?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie sieht das Ganze denn bei normalen Automaten aus ? 
Ich wollte demnächst mit nem Bekannten bei seinem gebraucht gekauften A6 Allroad 2.5TDI (5-Gang Tiptronic) einen Getriebeölwechsel machen, da er schon relativ viel gelaufen hat.
Die Befüllprozedur von Audi kann mein Bekannter organisieren.
Muss hier auch neu angelernt werden ?


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2014)

ne kein schalter, automat
hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Dezember 2014)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt wahrscheinlich darin, dass vielleicht ein falsches Öl und/oder eine falsche Füllmenge eingefüllt wurde.



Das liegt aber dann nicht am Ölwechsel an sich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso hält man 10-15min ne Kupplung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab keine Ahnung warum er das macht, ist total bescheuert. Habs ihm schon ein paar mal gesagt aber muss ja jeder selber wissen, wie man die Kiste am besten kaputt bekommt. 

Wenn man es nie versucht, kann man es auch nicht. Ich vermute mal 90% aller Autofahrer konnten bei ihren ersten Versuchen auch nicht gefühlvoll mit der Kupplung umgehen. Können jetzt 90% der Autofahrer immer noch nicht mit der Kupplung umgehen?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie sieht das Ganze denn bei normalen Automaten aus ?
> Ich wollte demnächst mit nem Bekannten bei seinem gebraucht gekauften A6  Allroad 2.5TDI (5-Gang Tiptronic) einen Getriebeölwechsel machen, da er  schon relativ viel gelaufen hat.
> Die Befüllprozedur von Audi kann mein Bekannter organisieren.
> Muss hier auch neu angelernt werden ?


Auch Spezialwerkzeug und Tester? Ohne die Befülleinrichtung und Tester wird das nix.
Anzulernen ist da soweit ich weis nix.



fatlace schrieb:


> ne kein schalter, automat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beim Automat kann allein ein Getriebeölwechsel durchaus was bringen. Manchmal reicht ein Ölwechsel um nen ruckeliges Getriebe wieder sauber schalten zu lassen. Generell würde ich bei einem Automat das Öl wechseln lassen, immerhin haben die ja eine ganze Menge Abrieb. Manchmal haben sich die Magneten in der Ölwanne in richtig große Igel umgewandelt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auch Spezialwerkzeug und Tester? Ohne die Befülleinrichtung und Tester wird das nix.
> Anzulernen ist da soweit ich weis nix.



Soweit ich informiert bin, ist kein Spezialwerkzeug nötig.
Als "Tester" haben wir ein Notebook mit Codier/Auslesesoftware via OBD.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Mag sein das ich mich irre aber werden die Getriebe nicht von unten befüllt? Will jetzt nix falsches erzählen, meine aber das ich das so in Erinnerung habe. Da bekommst du ohne Befülleinrichtung nix rein.

Solange das Laptop das kann, sollte das gehen.


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2014)

dann werd ich das nächstes jahr mal in angriff nehmen, soll bei bmw um die 560euro kosten:-/, so wie ich das auf dem kostenvoranschlag sehen konnte ist der ölfilter in der wanne integriert.
schalten tut der eigentlich noch wie am anfang als ich ihn gekauft habe, etwas härter und rupiger schaltet er nur im sport modus.


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2014)

Zum Thema Öl- / ATF wechel bei der TT5: 5-Gang Tiptronik Automatikgetriebe Ã–lwechsel l Infos usw - Motor & Co. - Passat Forum
Laut ZFS sollte eigentlich alle 60tkm das Öl gewechselt werden.

Beim DSG wird auch alle 60tkm das ATF gewechselt.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab schon von vielen Getriebeschäden nach nem Ölwechsel gehört, deshalb hat mich das auch etwas abgeschreckt. Ich finde: Solange nen Getriebe ohne groß aufzufallen schaltet und keine annormalen Töne von sich gibt, wechsel ich weder Öl noch fass ich sonst was an. 

Never touch a running system-mäßig.


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auch Spezialwerkzeug und Tester? Ohne die Befülleinrichtung und Tester wird das nix.
> Anzulernen ist da soweit ich weis nix.



Bei welchen Getrieben brauchts da aus welchen Gründen n Tester?
Hab das bis jetzt nur bei W169, T245 und W246 gemacht. Bei keinem hats n Tester gebraucht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei welchen Getrieben brauchts da aus welchen Gründen n Tester?
> Hab das bis jetzt nur bei W169, T245 und W246 gemacht. Bei keinem hats n Tester gebraucht.


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?????????????? 

Hast du die Getriebeöltemperatur geschätzt? Das nenn ich mal groben Pfusch.


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon von vielen Getriebeschäden nach nem Ölwechsel gehört, deshalb hat mich das auch etwas abgeschreckt. Ich finde: Solange nen Getriebe ohne groß aufzufallen schaltet und keine annormalen Töne von sich gibt, wechsel ich weder Öl noch fass ich sonst was an.
> 
> Never touch a running system-mäßig.



ja geht mit ähnlich, aber ich hätte nen ruhigeres gewissen wen ich weiss das es neu ist und eigentlich hab ich auch nicht vor meinen wagen in nächster zeit zu wechseln, warte damit bis die 4er halbwegs bezahlbar werden
lasse es eh bei bmw machen, wen die da was versauen sollen die dafür auch gerade stehen.


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt aber  Wofür brauche ich nen Tester?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Kennt jemand von euch den Winterreifen "Nokian W+"?

Hab zwar schon Berichte gesucht im Netz, aber Google hat so seine lieben Mühe mit dem Plus-Zeichen im Namen.

Hab mir auch schon überlegt einen Nokian mit Spikes zu nehmen > fahr ja eh nicht schneller als 80km/h.

Oder könnt ihr was empfehlen was im Schnee besonders gut ist, Rest relativ egal da sie für meinen Twizy sind.

Reifen müssten in einer der folgenden Dimensionen sein:
145/80 R13, 155/80 R13, 155/70 R13

Und macht euch keinen Kopf wegen Eintragen lassen > braucht es in der Schweiz bei den Reifengrößen nicht.

Achja, Continental ist für mich keine Option > die für den Twizy bestimmten Contis haben bereits ab 5mm Restprofil keine Lamellen mehr im Profil und sind damit für Schneefahrten kaum noch zu gebrauchen.

Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon von vielen Getriebeschäden nach nem  Ölwechsel gehört, deshalb hat mich das auch etwas abgeschreckt. Ich  finde: Solange nen Getriebe ohne groß aufzufallen schaltet und keine  annormalen Töne von sich gibt, wechsel ich weder Öl noch fass ich sonst  was an.
> 
> Never touch a running system-mäßig.


Wenn man einen Getriebeölwechsel genau nach Herstellervorgaben macht, dann geht auch nix kaputt. Wenn man einen Getriebeölwechsel nach Hinterhofbude macht, geht häufiger mal nen Getriebe kaputt.
Typische Sachen sind:
-Putzlappen verwendet
-Kaltreiniger verwendet
-Magneten an der falschen Stelle
-Befüllroutine nicht eingehalten
-D reingemacht auf die Bremse und Gas zum Öl warmmachen
-Egay Ölfilter
-Falsches Öl
-Dreck ins Getriebe gekommen
-...



watercooled schrieb:


> Jetzt aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öltemperatur messen? Du weist doch hoffendlich das dort bei 80°C Getriebeöl gemessen werden muss! Hälst du die Zunge an die Ölwanne oder wie machst du das?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> laut bmw brauch man es nicht wechseln lassen, is das trotzdem sinnvoll?



Nö.

Warum willst du es denn wechseln lassen? Was ist das für ein Getriebe? Handschalter oder Automat?



fatlace schrieb:


> ja geht mit ähnlich, aber ich hätte nen ruhigeres gewissen wen ich weiss das es neu ist



Was versprichst du dir davon, was soll denn besser werden?



fatlace schrieb:


> dann werd ich das nächstes jahr mal in angriff nehmen, soll bei bmw um die 560euro kosten:-/, so wie ich das auf dem kostenvoranschlag sehen konnte ist der ölfilter in der wanne integriert.
> schalten tut der eigentlich noch wie am anfang als ich ihn gekauft habe, etwas härter und rupiger schaltet er nur im sport modus.



560€ dafür das du dich besser fühlst, obwohl das Ding noch tut wie am ersten Tag?
Das nenn ich mal Geld zum Fenster raus werfen! Mal ganz abgesehen davon das für sowas 560€ eine Frechheit ist! Wenn man weiß wie es geht ist das ruck zuck erledigt und auch die Verbrauchsmaterialien sind nicht wirklich teuer (Getriebeöl kostet in echt fast nix, die Ölwanne + Filter wird auch max. 30€ kosten, bleiben mehrere Manntage an Arbeit über).  Leicht verdientes Geld sag ich da nur!


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Getriebeöl kostet in echt fast nix,
> 
> bleiben mehrere Manntage an Arbeit über


6L x 20€ sind ja fast nix. 

Also ich weis ja nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast aber eine Stunde Arbeit kostet bei BMW über 100€. Selbst wenn das 300€ Lohn sind, dann müssen die Tage aber verdammt kurz sein.


----------



## Captn (30. Dezember 2014)

Nicht wenn man gewisse connections hat


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2014)

> Wenn man es nie versucht, kann man es auch nicht. Ich vermute mal 90%  aller Autofahrer konnten bei ihren ersten Versuchen auch nicht  gefühlvoll mit der Kupplung umgehen. Können jetzt 90% der Autofahrer  immer noch nicht mit der Kupplung umgehen?



Der Umgang mit der Kupplung ist unumgänglich und ein essentieller Bestandteil des Fahrens, deswegen können sies irgendwann auch (deswegen schrieb ich auch Übung). Aber mit 2 Füßen 4 Pedale bedienen können ist nicht essentiell und total belanglos fürs normale Autofahren.


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2014)

is ein automat

naja, finds schon wichtig alle flüßigkeiten mal zu wechseln/erneuern.
ich muss aber ehrlich gestehen, wen es ein schalter gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir überhaupt keine gedanken um einen wechsel gemacht.

kann gerne mal ein bild vom kostenvoranschlag machen

bin ja nun auch keiner mit 2'linken händen, hab alle verschleissteile, und betriebsflüßigkeiten selber gewechselt, aber ein getriebe hab ich noch nie angefasst


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der Umgang mit der Kupplung ist unumgänglich und ein essentieller Bestandteil des Fahrens, deswegen können sies irgendwann auch (deswegen schrieb ich auch Übung). Aber mit 2 Füßen 4 Pedale bedienen können ist nicht essentiell und total belanglos fürs normale Autofahren.


Es ist aber kein Hexenwerk und für einen normal Sterblichen trotzdem zu erlernen. Ich habe schon etlichen Leuten Zwischengas und Spitze Hacke beigebracht und das sind alles keine Überfahrer. Sogar meine Mutter kann mit Zwischengas fahren. Scheint ja wirklich sonderlich schwer zu sein.

4 Pedale gibt es nirgends aber theoretisch wär es möglich. Wenn man mit dem rechten Fuß locker 2 Pedale bedienen kann, wird das mit dem linken genauso gehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 6L x 20€ sind ja fast nix.



Wenn du wüsstest was das in echt kostet... Salatöl ist teurer!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich weis ja nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast aber eine Stunde Arbeit kostet bei BMW über 100€. Selbst wenn das 300€ Lohn sind, dann müssen die Tage aber verdammt kurz sein.



100€? Bei uns in der Gegend nicht. Das war aber auch nicht ernst gemeint, sondern nur plakativ. Rein von dem was, wenn man reelle Materialpreise zur Hand nimmt übrig bleibt, wären es aber auch so noch gute 5h Arbeit. So langsam kann man gar nicht arbeiten. 
Aber das ist einer der Gründe warum wir das Auto meiner Frau eben genau nicht in eine Markenwerkstatt bringen. Fantasiepreise beim Zubehör und den Verbrauchsmaterialien. Da hab ich echt keinen Bock zu.


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Öltemperatur messen? Du weist doch hoffendlich das dort bei 80°C Getriebeöl gemessen werden muss! Hälst du die Zunge an die Ölwanne oder wie machst du das?



Die Karre wird halt warm gefahren und dann wirds Öl gewechselt.
80°C hat das dabei nicht, aber arschkalt ists auch nimmer.
Mit der Temperatur wird das bei uns mur bei AMGs gemacht, bei "normalen" Modellen scheint das, zumindest bei uns, keiner zu machen.

Hat die Temp was mit dem Füllstand zu tun? Bei Getrieben die von unten befüllt werden kann ich ja garnicht zu viel rein lassen (war doch dieser Plastik "Überlaufnippel"?), wird von oben befüllt kann ich ja mit dem Peilstab nachprüfen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest was das in echt kostet... Salatöl ist teurer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Betriebsmittel total überzogen teuer sind brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen. Da sind sich aber leider alle mit der Preisgestaltung einig.  Trotzdem kann man nicht beim Großhändler mit seinem Kanister auflaufen und nen Tröpfchen Öl zum Spottpreis kaufen. Öl klauen ist auch schlecht.

Welcher BMW Betrieb ist denn noch unter 100/Stunde?



watercooled schrieb:


> Die Karre wird halt warm gefahren und dann wirds Öl gewechselt.
> 80°C hat das dabei nicht, aber arschkalt ists auch nimmer.
> Mit der Temperatur wird das bei uns mur bei AMGs gemacht, bei "normalen"  Modellen scheint das, zumindest bei uns, keiner zu machen.
> 
> Hat die Temp was mit dem Füllstand zu tun? Bei Getrieben die von unten  befüllt werden kann ich ja garnicht zu viel rein lassen (war doch dieser  Plastik "Überlaufnippel"?), wird von oben befüllt kann ich ja mit dem  Peilstab nachprüfen.


Ok das ist mal krasser Pfusch. 

Öl dehnt sich sehr stark aus, wenn es erwämt wird. Stellst du den Ölstand bei 40°C anstatt bei 80°C richtig, ist das Getriebe viel zu voll, es drückt aus der Entlüftung raus und das Getriebe ist eventuell Schrott. Getriebe überfüllen ist garnicht gut.
Unterfüllen ist genauso schlimm. Zieht der einmal richtig Luft und rutscht durch, dann hat sich das Getriebe erledigt.

Die 9er Getriebe die von unten gefüllt werden brauchen die genaue Temperatur genauso. Da läuft dann auch viel zu viel oder viel zu wenig Öl raus, je nachdem ob zu warm oder zu kalt.


----------



## Captn (30. Dezember 2014)

Muss mal fragen, was das bei uns kostet, aber wir sind eigentlich immer recht gesund .


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Öl klauen ist auch schlecht.



Da sind wir uns einig! 

Vorteil ist, Getriebeöl braucht man praktisch nie kaufen weil man es eben auch praktisch nie wechseln muss. Wenn jemand meint es mache ihm Spaß für diese völlig sinnlose Aktion über 500€ zu zahlen - bitte gern, aber verlange bitte niemand von mir, dass ich das verstehe oder gar gut heiße!


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns einig!
> 
> Vorteil ist, Getriebeöl braucht man praktisch nie kaufen weil man es eben auch praktisch nie wechseln muss. Wenn jemand meint es mache ihm Spaß für diese völlig sinnlose Aktion über 500€ zu zahlen - bitte gern, aber verlange bitte niemand von mir, dass ich das verstehe oder gar gut heiße!



da du bei der entwicklung beteiligt bist, und über aussreichend wissen verfügst, will ich dir mal glauben schenken.
war ja nur ein gedanke von mir


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Vorteil ist, Getriebeöl braucht man praktisch nie kaufen weil man es eben auch praktisch nie wechseln muss. Wenn jemand meint es mache ihm Spaß für diese völlig sinnlose Aktion über 500€ zu zahlen - bitte gern, aber verlange bitte niemand von mir, dass ich das verstehe oder gar gut heiße!


Bei uns haben wir ja wieder 60000er Intervalle für Getriebeöl, nachdem man es eine Zeit lang nie mehr wechseln musste.  Sind halt zu viele Getriebe dran verreckt. Und wenn ich mir angucke was da manchmal für eine Suppe von den Getrieben runter kommt, dann ist das auch vollkommen verständlich. Das Öl ist verfärbt, glitzert metallisch und riecht komisch. Das kann das Getriebe auf Dauer ja nicht mitmachen.

Richtig sauberes Öl lasse ich nur selten ab. Das ist dann auch meist bei Fahrzeugen die nicht wirklich bewegt werden.

Wundert mich das du als Getriebespezi genau was anderes sagst, als die Leute mit denen ich bis jetzt zu tun hatte. Zwischendurch kommen ja auch mal welche direkt vom Hersteller raus und nicht von Daimler. Die befürworten alle den Wechsel.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Entwicklung des 6HP (den wirst du vermutlich drin haben) war ich natürlich aus nahe liegenden Gründen net dabei. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei uns haben wir ja wieder 60000er Intervalle für Getriebeöl, nachdem man es eine Zeit lang nie mehr wechseln musste.



Ja, das wundert mich auch. Da scheint irgend ein Bug im Getriebe zu sein. Ich kenn die Hintergründe nicht, könnte aber mal fragen, kenne ja in Untertürkheim genug Leute die es sicher wissen.




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir angucke was da manchmal für eine Suppe von den Getrieben runter kommt, dann ist das auch vollkommen verständlich. Das Öl ist verfärbt, glitzert metallisch und riecht komisch. Das kann das Getriebe auf Dauer ja nicht mitmachen.



Generell wird in der Entwicklung immer Fill For Live angestrebt ist aus ökonomischen und ökologischen Gesichtspunkten am wirtschaftlichsten. Das Öl nach einer gewissen Zeit anders aussieht als neu ist auch normal, hat aber nichts mit der Lebensdauertauglichkeit zu tun. Das Öl wird über die Lebensdauer verbraucht und irgendwann halt fertig. Wenn es das zu früh ist, dann ist es entweder nicht das richtige Öl für den Anwendungsfall oder im Getriebe gibt es mehr Probleme als es geben sollte. 
Wenn Öl metallisch glitzert ist vermutlich Metallabrieb drin, ein bissle ist ok, nur zu viel deutet immer auf ein Problem hin. Wenns riecht hats eventuell zu viel Temperatur gesehen (man kann einen Getriebeschaden erriechen und dabei sogar sagen was es sein könnte - ich nicht aber einige unserer Mechaniker!). Verfärbungen können alle möglichen Gründe haben. Bei Handschaltern ist z.B. Kohlestoff als Abrieb von den Synchros immer mit dabei (wenn Carbon Beläge drin sind natürlich nur), da weiß ich nicht genau was beim Automaten (dessen Kupplungen eigentlich verschleißfrei sein sollten) so alles drin ist. 

Bedenklich ist das alles erst mal nicht, immerhin wurde das ja mit einkalkuliert und auch mit erprobt. Wenn es mehr ist als es sein sollte und deswegen zum Problem wird, dann stimmt was generell nicht, am Öl kann man das aber nicht festmachen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Richtig sauberes Öl lasse ich nur selten ab. Das ist dann auch meist bei Fahrzeugen die nicht wirklich bewegt werden.



Öl muss nicht sauber sein, sondern seinen Job machen!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wundert mich das du als Getriebespezi genau was anderes sagt als die Leute mit denen ich bis jetzt zu tun hatte. Zwischendurch kommen ja auch mal welche direkt vom Hersteller raus und nicht von Daimler. Die befürworten alle den Wechsel.



Von welchem Hersteller? Daimler macht doch die meisten Getriebe selbst? Soweit ich weiß gibts die Inlinehandschalter von ZF, Das Smartgetriebe von GETRAG und das meiste andere wird selber gemacht. Eine Koop mit BMW und ZF zum NAG2 Nachfolger ist ja vor ein paar Jahren spektakulär gescheitert (die Gründe kenn ich nicht, wenn man Leute bei den Firmen frägt erzählt einem jeder was anderes - ist aber auch egal).

WIe gesagt wenn es Probleme gibt mit FFL dann kann man durchaus wechseln (ich vermute, dass es beim NAG2 Probleme gab und fürs NAG3 niemand das Risiko eingehen wollte wieder auf die Schnauze zu fallen?! Reine Spekulation von mir...), andere haben diese Probleme nicht und wechseln nicht.

CVTs sind da vlt. die Ausnahme, aber die jucken eh niemanden mehr und sind quasi ausgestorben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenns von unten befüllt wird kannst du es doch einfach mit ner art großen spritze reinfüllen, oder wofür braucht man da spezialwerkzeug ?


----------



## Captn (30. Dezember 2014)

Das will ich sehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenns von unten befüllt wird kannst du es doch einfach mit ner art großen spritze reinfüllen, oder wofür braucht man da spezialwerkzeug ?


Hast du eine 8-9 Liter Spritze?  So viel muss nämlich auf ein 9er Getriebe drauf.

Wir drehen in die Ölwanne nen Rückschlagventil und pumpen das mit ner kleinen E-Pumpe hoch.


Und Öl und Spritzen ist eh nicht so die beste Methode... ...wenn du 90er Hinterachsöl durch ne Spritze drückst, hast du meist nen Stift in der Hose, weil man die Spritze fast nicht zusammen bekommt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Dezember 2014)

naja dann halt mit schlauch und pumpe. Aber eine Pumpe ist doch kein Spezialwerkzeug ?!?


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2014)

Würde ich schon sagen. Du brauchst einen speziellen Stopfen und eine passende Pumpe die mit der Viskosität des Öls klar kommt.
Gibts schließlich nicht im Baumarkt um die Ecke...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller?


Ich hatte schon ein paar mal Außendienstler von ZF da. Die hab ich natürlich so viel ausgequetscht, wie nur geht.  Ist immer sehr interessant was Außendienstler so erleben. Und da hab ich halt auch mal wegen Getriebeölwechsel gefragt.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> naja dann halt mit schlauch und pumpe. Aber eine Pumpe ist doch kein Spezialwerkzeug ?!?


Dann zeig mir mal den Baumarkt, wo du eine Pumpe herbekommst, die Schmieröl pumpt. 
Den Tester zum Temperatur messen holst du auch aus der Tasche?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ein paar mal Außendienstler von ZF da. Die hab ich natürlich so viel ausgequetscht, wie nur geht.  Ist immer sehr interessant was Außendienstler so erleben. Und da hab ich halt auch mal wegen Getriebeölwechsel gefragt.



ZF liefert ja gar keine Automaten an Daimler wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Das die für Wechsel sind ist doch klar. An den Verbrauchsmaterialien verdienen die sauber mit! Da hält ja net bloß der Daimler die Hand auf. Technisch begründen lässt es sich aber eigentlich nicht. Unsere DKGs haben soweit ich das im Überblick habe alle FFL.


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2014)

das 6HP was bei mir drin sein soll, müsste doch auch von ZF sein oder?
ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die meisten automatik getriebe in der baugeneration von bmw da drinne sein sollen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> ZF liefert ja gar keine Automaten an Daimler wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> 
> Das die für Wechsel sind ist doch klar. An den Verbrauchsmaterialien verdienen die sauber mit! Da hält ja net bloß der Daimler die Hand auf. Technisch begründen lässt es sich aber eigentlich nicht. Unsere DKGs haben soweit ich das im Überblick habe alle FFL.


Die waren auch wegen Schaltgetrieben da. 

Was sollen die vom technischen Außendienst davon haben? Die kommen und helfen weiter aber verdienen tut nur der Hersteller.

Wie gesagt die Zeit wo bei uns der ATF Wechsel abgeschafft wurde sind so viele Getriebe kaputt gegangen, wie sonst nie. Das kann dir jeder ältere Daimler Schrauber bestätigen. Als dann der Wechsel wieder eingeführt wurde, war es wieder in Ordnung. Haben halt aus ihren Fehlern gelernt und deswegen haben auch die neuen Getriebe weiterhin den Wechsel im Wartungsplan.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die waren auch wegen Schaltgetrieben da.



Die empfehlen aber nicht einen Ölwechsel bei Handschaltern?
Das sind ja BMW Getriebe und die wechseln nicht. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was sollen die vom technischen Außendienst davon haben? Die kommen und helfen weiter aber verdienen tut nur der Hersteller.



Der hat persönlich nix davon. Aber ZF hat was davon wenn das Öl gewechselt wird. Immerhin verkaufen die alles was man dazu braucht (bis auf das Öl) um an ihren Getrieben das Öl zu wechseln.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Zeit wo bei uns der ATF Wechsel abgeschafft wurde sind so viele Getriebe kaputt gegangen, wie sonst nie. Das kann dir jeder ältere Daimler Schrauber bestätigen. Als dann der Wechsel wieder eingeführt wurde, war es wieder in Ordnung. Haben halt aus ihren Fehlern gelernt und deswegen haben auch die neuen Getriebe weiterhin den Wechsel im Wartungsplan.



MMn Designprobleme, deren Auswirkungen mit nem Ölwechsel hinausgezögert werden können und volle Hose beim neuen Getriebe...

Gibts zig Beispiele in allen Firmen für. Da gabs mal Probleme und keiner traut sich die Abstellmaßnahme zurückzunehmen - auch nachdem das eigentliche Problem schon längst gelöst wurde. In dem Fall halt zu ungunsten des Kunden.

Wie gesagt ich kenne den Hintergrund in dem Fall nicht, kann den aber im neuen Jahr recherchieren. Kenne wirklich nen Haufen Leute in der Daimler Getriebeentwicklung z.T. gute Freunde. Bloß hier öffentlich breittreten werde ich es nicht. Kannst aber ne PN haben wenn ich es weiß!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2014)

fatlace schrieb:


> das 6HP was bei mir drin sein soll, müsste doch auch von ZF sein oder?
> ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die meisten automatik getriebe in der baugeneration von bmw da drinne sein sollen.



Ja, das 6HP ist von ZF.

hier steht übrigens sehr gut erklärt, wie ein Wechsel beim 5HP und 6HP durchzuführen ist: http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/aktion/Attachment.html?attachmentId=727527

ZF empfiehlt dort auch, nach 80k-120k km nen Wechsel zu machen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2014)

Tolles Thema 

Hab jetzt bisschen das Netz durchwuehlt und fand lauter Sachen die mir so gar nicht gefallen, ueber das Getriebe welches in meinem Fahrzeug verbaut ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die empfehlen aber nicht einen Ölwechsel bei Handschaltern?
> Das sind ja BMW Getriebe und die wechseln nicht.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich kenne den Hintergrund in dem Fall nicht, kann den aber im neuen Jahr recherchieren. Kenne wirklich nen Haufen Leute in der Daimler Getriebeentwicklung z.T. gute Freunde. Bloß hier öffentlich breittreten werde ich es nicht. Kannst aber ne PN haben wenn ich es weiß!


Neeeeee logischer Weise nicht beim Handschalter. Die waren nur wegen arbeiten an Handschaltern da. An Handschaltern wechselt soweit ich weis kein Hersteller.

Das wär nicht schlecht! Würde mich mal interessieren.

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]ZF empfiehlt dort auch, nach 80k-120k km nen Wechsel zu machen.[/QUOTE]
Das habe ich von den ZF Leuten vom Außendienst auch gehört.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hab jetzt bisschen das Netz durchwuehlt und fand lauter Sachen die mir so gar nicht gefallen, ueber das Getriebe welches in meinem Fahrzeug verbaut ist.



Du findest im Netz immer nur Beiträge von Leuten die mit irgendwas Probleme haben! Das ist immer das selbe!

Oder würdest du einen Thread aufmachen in dem du drüber schwärmst wie geil z.B. der Lenkstockhebel ist? Eben nicht, sondern dann wenn der dir beim links Blinken immer abbricht... deswegen dürftest du nirgends etwas gutes von einer Komponente lesen, sondern immer nur schlechtes. Da darf man sich keinen Kopf drum machen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das wär nicht schlecht! Würde mich mal interessieren.



Ich schau mal was ich rausbekomme. Kann aber noch 2 Wochen oder so gehen - immerhin muss ja erst mal wieder gearbeitet werden...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Tolles Thema
> 
> Hab jetzt bisschen das Netz durchwuehlt und fand lauter Sachen die mir so gar nicht gefallen, ueber das Getriebe welches in meinem Fahrzeug verbaut ist.


Im Netz steht auch unglaublich viel falscher Müll, der nicht ansatzweise zutrifft. Wenn ich immer schon sehe das nen Motortalk Ausdruck im Auftrag steckt weis ich direkt bescheid. Trifft meistens nicht mal auf das Auto zu. Aber jeder der mal mit dem Werkstattmeister oder dem Praktikanten geredet hat, ist der absolute Fachmann in Sachen Auto und gibt das halt in jedem Auto Forum so wieder.
"Bei Fehlerspeicher X ist Bauteil X kaputt" "ich sehe deine Stoßstange ist die neue, da geht die Wasserpumpe immer kaputt" "das Auto X hat grundsätzlich den Fehler X wenn man über eine Bodenwelle fährt"


----------



## Carlover (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, nachdem ich mich hier schon länger rumtreibe habe ich gerade den Auto Thread hier gefunden.

Meine Freundin sucht ein Auto für sich bis 8000€. Sollte für den Alltag sein, Einkaufen und sowas in die Richtung. Motorisierung sollte auch nicht unbedingt die Kleinste sein. Am Besten ein Kombi und so viel Komfort wie möglich.
Ich selber habe nicht viel Ahnung von Autos, da ich von meiner Firma alle 4 Jahre einen E350 CDI Avantgarde bekomme und nix selber machen muss. :o

Sollte nach Möglichkeit keine Reisschüssel sein, zumindest keine Alte. Sie hatte vorher einen Nissan, NX hieß der glaube ich und eher würde sie laufen als sich nochmal da reinzusetzen. Warum genau weiß ich nicht, bin nur einmal in dem Wagen mitgefahren, nehmen sonst immer den Benz. Aber es war schon sehr, naja. Sagen wir daneben.

Ich hatte vielleicht an einen A6 oder sowas gedacht. Aber da kann man bei älteren Modellen auch nicht einfach so zugreifen oder?

Ich überlasse euch Profis das mal.


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2014)

Irgendjemand hier im Forum hat gerade Tränen in den Augen...


(Leicht übertrieben)


----------



## riedochs (31. Dezember 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Zeit wo bei uns der ATF Wechsel abgeschafft wurde sind so viele Getriebe kaputt gegangen, wie sonst nie. Das kann dir jeder ältere Daimler Schrauber bestätigen. Als dann der Wechsel wieder eingeführt wurde, war es wieder in Ordnung. Haben halt aus ihren Fehlern gelernt und deswegen haben auch die neuen Getriebe weiterhin den Wechsel im Wartungsplan.



Das gleiche wie bei VW/Audi. In Skandinavien wurden das ATF nach Herstellervorgabe (bei der TT5 müsste es ZF sein) bei 60tkm gewechselt. In Mitteleuropa gab VW/Audi die Füllung als Lebenslang an. Brauch niemanden zu wundern das viele TT5 verreckt sind. Das aktuelle 6 Gang DSG bekommt auch alle 60tkm neues ATF.

An meinem alten Passat (Handschalter) hatte ich auch bei 140tkm das Getriebeöl gewechselt, hat Wunder gewirkt.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier im Forum hat gerade Tränen in den Augen...
> 
> 
> (Leicht übertrieben)


Hab mir auch sowas gedacht beim Lesen  .


----------



## Carlover (31. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier im Forum hat gerade Tränen in den Augen...
> 
> 
> (Leicht übertrieben)



Hier fährt jetzt keiner einen Nissan, oder? :o
Wollte mit meinem "Einstand" keinem zu nahe treten. War nur so mein Eindruck, da ich seit Jahren den E350 fahre.


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier im Forum hat gerade Tränen in den Augen...



Meinste? Glaub ich eher nicht


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2014)

War nicht ganz ernst gemeint, musste kurz an dich denken


----------



## Beam39 (31. Dezember 2014)

Musste aber auch direkt an Riverna denken wie er grad dahockt und den Kopf mit sonem Seriously!?-Blick schüttelt 

btw. riecht das schon nen bisschen nach Troll..


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Dezember 2014)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meinste? Glaub ich eher nicht



Na klar, ist der Kaufvertrag an ihn schon raus? 

Ich würde bei dem Budget in der Golfklasse suchen. 
Suzuki Swift Sport wäre ja vielleicht auch noch was, wenn das Auto etwas stärker sein soll.
Von der Qualität hab ich allerdings absolut keine Ahnung, ich les nur Datenblätter


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2014)

Gibts denn ne Baujahr Begrenzung? Wie alt darfs sein? Benziner oder Diesel? (Fahrleistung?)


----------



## Carlover (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Das Auto sollte maximal 10 Jahre alt sein, ob Diesel oder Benziner ist ihr egal. Wie es mit der Laufleistung bei den verschiedenen Autos aussieht weiß ich leider selber nicht. Es sollte halt nicht nach den nächsten 50.000 Kilometern auseinanderfallen. Meiner hat jetzt etwas über 250.000 runter und war bis auf die Inspektionen nur einmal wegen einem klemmenden Gurt in der Werkstatt. Also falls es Autos in dem Preisrahmen gibt, die genauso zuverlässig sind, dann sollten auch 200.000 kein Problem sein. Es soll ja nur für den Alltagsgebrauch da sein, ansonsten nehmen wir ja den Benz.

Da fällt mir gerade noch eine, hoffentlich nicht dumme, Frage ein. Nächses Jahr steht bei mir wieder der nächste Benz an. Gibt es die S-Klasse auch als 350er T-Modell oder ist da was geplant? Im Konfigurator finde ich nichts, von der Form her finde ich die S-Klasse aber sehr chique. Muss aber zwingend ein T-Modell sein. Ansonsten wird es halt wieder die E-Klasse.


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub eine S-Klasse gab es nie und wird es auch nie als T-Modell geben, passt wohl nicht so zu dem "Motto" des Autos^^

Wenn du dich mit dem Design anfreunden könntest wäre der CLS Shooting Brake vielleicht einen Blick wert? Der geht ja in etwas in die Richtung


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2014)

CLS gäbs als "Kombi".


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2014)

An was kann es liegen ,dass mein Auto welches sonst immer auf Knopfdruck sofort problemlos anspringt bei nur -4° beim ersten Versuch schwer in die Gänge kommt, bis 600 Upm dreht und wieder ausgeht? Beim 2ten Versuch aber klappt alles.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> An was kann es liegen ,dass mein Auto welches sonst immer auf Knopfdruck sofort problemlos anspringt bei nur -4° beim ersten Versuch schwer in die Gänge kommt, bis 600 Upm dreht und wieder ausgeht? Beim 2ten Versuch aber klappt alles.


Benziner oder Diesel?


----------



## Lee (31. Dezember 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob das relevant ist, aber vllt war vorne einfach der Kühlergrill bzw. der Lufteinlass so zugeschneit, dass der Motor keine Luft bekam?


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit dem Design anfreunden könntest wäre der CLS Shooting  Brake vielleicht einen Blick wert? Der geht ja in etwas in die  Richtung



Den gibt es aber nicht für 8000€, nichtmal annähernd.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> An was kann es liegen ,dass mein Auto welches sonst immer auf Knopfdruck sofort problemlos anspringt bei nur -4° beim ersten Versuch schwer in die Gänge kommt, bis 600 Upm dreht und wieder ausgeht? Beim 2ten Versuch aber klappt alles.



Hatte ich letztens auch mal zwei Tage, weiß niemand worans lag aber mit Gas dazu sprang er an (bzw ging nicht wieder aus). Muss aber am 2. eh erstmal inne Werkstatt, seit gestern nimmt er zwischen 1500 und 2500 kaum Gas an und EPC-Leuchte sorgt für wohlig warmes Licht im Kombiinstrument  ... Tippe auf irgendeinen Schlauch oder Sensor, hat die letzten zwei Wochen immer mal in dem Bereich leicht geruckelt gehabt wenn er warm war...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Den gibt es aber nicht für 8000€, nichtmal annähernd.



Das würde mich auch sehr wundern. Dieses Modell spielt in einer etwas höheren Preisliga mit.


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2014)

Und vor allem ist er erst seit Oktober 2012 am Markt.

Ich kenne jetzt den Markt nicht, aber bei einem Mercedes Kombi der gehobenen Klasse um 8000€ darf man wohl nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## keinnick (31. Dezember 2014)

Soweit ich weiß sucht er auch nach nem Ersatz für seinen Firmenwagen. Insofern geht's dabei also nicht um den Wagen für seine Freundin.


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Benziner oder Diesel?



Benzin
Schnee ist keiner irgendwo und an der Batterie kanns auch nicht liegen.


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2014)

War auf seinen Firmenwagen bezogen da er nach S Klasse T Modell gefragt hat.


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Dezember 2014)

XE85 schrieb:


> Den gibt es aber nicht für 8000€, nichtmal annähernd.





			
				MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde mich auch sehr wundern. Dieses Modell spielt in einer etwas höheren Preisliga mit.



Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn ihr seinen Beitrag nochmal genau und aufmerksam durchlest müsste euch was auffallen 



			
				Carlover schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir gerade *noch eine*, hoffentlich nicht dumme, Frage ein. Nächses Jahr steht bei mir wieder *der nächste Benz an.*



Es ging hier nicht um die erste Frage bei der ein Auto für die Partnerin gesucht wurde sondern um den Nachfolger für den E350 T-Modell.

Edit: War ich wohl zu langsam ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Benzin
> Schnee ist keiner irgendwo und an der Batterie kanns auch nicht liegen.



Warum kann es an der Batterie nicht liegen. Könnte evtl. auch am Anlasser liegen.


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2014)

Weil das Auto gerade mal 40k km hat und sonst beim Starten noch nie was war. Wäre die Batterie schwach würd sich das doch vorher schon bemerkbar machen?


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> War nicht ganz ernst gemeint, musste kurz an dich denken



Darf jeder seine Meinung haben, wahrscheinlich war es sogar nur die 90PS Möhre mit dem Serienmässigen Bootsfahrwerk und ausgelutschten Fahrwerksbuchsen. In so ein Ding würde ich auch nicht freiwillig einsteigen  Das man als E Klasse Fahrer aber etwas anderes gewohnt, dürfte klar sein. Von daher hab ich kein Problem damit. Gibt zig bessere Autos als den NX und im Serienzustand erst recht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weil das Auto gerade mal 40k km hat und sonst beim Starten noch nie was war. Wäre die Batterie schwach würd sich das doch vorher schon bemerkbar machen?



Das hat nichts mit dem Kilometerstand zu tun. Gerade bei minus Temperaturen geht die Batterie in die Knie.  Schau mal hier Batterie - Belastungstest


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Weil das Auto gerade mal 40k km hat und sonst beim Starten noch nie was war. Wäre die Batterie schwach würd sich das doch vorher schon bemerkbar machen?



Nicht unbedingt, irgendwann schafft die Batterie es nicht mehr. Du hast ja auch nicht jeden Tag die gleiche Temperatur, der Opel von meinen Schwiegereltern ist auch jeden Tag problemlos angesprungen. Montag musste ich dann eine neue Batterie kaufen, meine Schwiegermutter ist Abends noch Einkaufen gefahren und nächsten morgen hat die Batterie es nicht mehr gepackt. Davor hat man nichts von einer ablebenden Batterie bemerkt.


----------



## killer196 (31. Dezember 2014)

Bevor ich net mehr schreiben kann....

Frohes Neues und n Guten Rutsch [emoji51]


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Dezember 2014)

Vorhin noch mit dem Bau einer Downpipe zusammen mit einem Bekannten für seinen 2.5TDI fertig geworden.
Ganz schön enge Kiste, wenn man 3" direkt ab Turbo verlegt  Haben sich auch noch nicht viele dran gewagt.
Klanglich aber für nen 2.5TDi (komplett serie außer DP)  nicht schlecht (da fehlen natürlich noch Schalldämpfer, so ist das noch zu laut)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wELfubsFjI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







killer196 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues und n Guten Rutsch



Wünsche ich dir und den anderen hier auch


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Dezember 2014)

Das erinert mich mehr an einen VR6 benziner als an einen Diesel


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2014)

Damit ich morgen nicht mit der S-Bahn fahren muss... wenigstens ist es ein 2L GTi. Nur ein Vorbesitzer,,, mal sehen ob ich ihn als Winterauto aufbaue,,,


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Dezember 2014)

Top!  Nissan is immer gut. Leider habe ich noch kein...  Aber bald!


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2014)

Leider hat er einiges an Rost, aber ich kann zum Glück gut schweißen...

Schwarzer NX - Winterauto
Grauer NX - Sommer/Alltagsauto
Roter NX - Sommerauto

Das wäre ideal... dann habe ich ja noch den Mazda und den Sunny. Langsam wird es etwas viel...


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2015)

Ach was, einige Leute haben 50 Autos oder so und alles Supersportwagen, Sammlerstücke etc., also sind 5 Autos noch im Rahmen xD


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> ... und nächsten morgen hat die Batterie es nicht mehr gepackt. Davor hat man nichts von einer ablebenden Batterie bemerkt.


Hatte vor Jahren mal einen Ford Focus. Bei dem hat sich eine sterbende Batterie vorher angekündigt.  Ein paar Tage vorher hat der Tacho beim Anlassen immer voll ausgeschlagen.
Als ich im Internet dann raus fand, dass das ein Alarmsignal ist, war es zu spät und ich musste nen Kumpel zur Starthilfe holen 

Hab aber keine Ahnung, ob das herstellerspezifisch oder gar modellabhängig ist.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2015)

Das höre ich zum ersten mal das es sowas geben soll. 
Aber völlig ausschließen würde ich es jetzt nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Januar 2015)

Das kann gut sein, das hatte unserer auch, aber schon lange bevor die Batterie wirklich platt war.


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. Januar 2015)

Hmmm...
Mein Fokus MK2 Facelift hat das nicht gemacht, nachdem das blöde TomTom Navi sich selbst im Handschuhfach eingeschaltet hat, und dann innerhalb von zwei Tagen die Batterie leergesaugt hat.

Allerdings war die auch schon fast tiefentladen. Beim Startversuch ist sogar die komplette Bordelektronik ausgegangen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Januar 2015)

Einfach mal Vollauschlag Tacho oder so was bei google eingeben. Bei Ford und Mazda scheint das Serie zu sein.
Tacho- und DZM-Vollausschlag bei Zündung an, nachdem Batterie leer war??? - Elektrik - MondeoMK3.de
Beim Starten Instrumente auf Vollausschlag?!
Tacho- &Drehzahlmesser auf Vollausschlag

Übrigens findet man da auch lustige Treffer von Fahrern kleinerer VW und vor allem BMW, die diesen Effekt
freischalten lassen wollen, um ihrem Gefährt "Rennfeeling" zu verpassen


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht ist es mir aber auch nicht aufgefallen.
Das das bei Mazda dann auch so ist würde mich nicht wundern. Die waren ja schon zu meiner Ausbildungszeit ne 66%ige Tochterfirmen von Ford. Mittlerweile glaub ich sogar ne 100%ige.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Januar 2015)

Die haben auf jeden Fall den Mazda 121 später (teilweise) zusammen gemacht/direkt vom Fiesta übernommen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (2. Januar 2015)

Der Mazda 121 aus der Baureihe ab ca. 1997 ist ein umgelabelter Fiesta.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> An was kann es liegen ,dass mein Auto welches sonst immer auf Knopfdruck sofort problemlos anspringt bei nur -4° beim ersten Versuch schwer in die Gänge kommt, bis 600 Upm dreht und wieder ausgeht? Beim 2ten Versuch aber klappt alles.



Was hat er im Fehlerspeicher? Batterie ist es auf keinen Fall...


----------



## ich558 (2. Januar 2015)

Heute hat alles gepasst auch wenns nur -1,5 Grad hatte 
Vielleicht ist wie bei Windows manchmal spinnt einfach was grundlos und vergeht dann wieder


----------



## Beam39 (2. Januar 2015)

BMW 545 G power Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, ? 11.000,- in gelsenkirchen

Kann mir mal einer schnell was zu dem Ding sagen? Keine Sorge, ich würd mir sone Schüssel nie kaufen aber mein Kumpel will sich den holen und wir machen uns wahrscheinlich gegen 3 Uhr nachts auf den Weg.

Gibts auf irgendwelche Besonderheiten bei ner Gasanlage zu achten? Oder allgemein beim 545? Fahrzeug hat kein Scheckheft aber wohl diverse Rechnungen. Bei der Laufleistung mach ich mir keine Sorgen, die dürfte Wohl passen.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Januar 2015)

Prüfen ob auch alle sachen eingetragen sind den da wurde ja einiges nachgerüstet.



> Verkaufe den Wagen aufgrund Führerscheinab


Er war anscheinend öfters zügig unterwegs


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> BMW 545 G power Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, ? 11.000,- in gelsenkirchen
> 
> Kann mir mal einer schnell was zu dem Ding sagen? Keine Sorge, ich würd mir sone Schüssel nie kaufen aber mein Kumpel will sich den holen und wir machen uns wahrscheinlich gegen 3 Uhr nachts auf den Weg.
> 
> Gibts auf irgendwelche Besonderheiten bei ner Gasanlage zu achten? Oder allgemein beim 545? Fahrzeug hat kein Scheckheft aber wohl diverse Rechnungen. Bei der Laufleistung mach ich mir keine Sorgen, die dürfte Wohl passen.


Gasanlage + getuntes Auto? Lass den auf jeden Fall stehen, das kann nicht gut gehen. Gasanlagen werden meist extrem in Autos reingepfuscht. Wenn schon die Tankbefestigung vom LPG Tank nach Baumarkt aussieht auf jeden Fall weglaufen.
Es gibt auch keinen Tuner, der ein Auto mit einer eingebauten Gasanlage leistungsteigert und das auch noch einträgt.

Gucken ob alles eingetragen ist vorallem Auspuff und Felgen. Bei getunten Autos immer auf Hardeyscheiben, Antriebswellen, Gelenkwelle und Getriebe ganz genau achten.



ich558 schrieb:


> Heute hat alles gepasst auch wenns nur -1,5 Grad hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann wird auch nix damit sein. Verbrennungsmotoren dürfen zwischendurch auch mal nen bischen rau laufen, ausgehen oder ein paar Zündaussetzer haben. Ist halt keine 100% perfeckte Maschine, auch wenn das heuzetage viele so verlangen. Solange der das nur alle paar Monate mal sporadisch macht, würde ich mir nichts dabei denken.


----------



## watercooled (2. Januar 2015)

Die meisten Fehler an modernen KfZ sind sowieso sporadische Fehler.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die meisten Fehler an modernen KfZ sind sowieso sporadische Fehler.


Und früher hat sich niemand dran gestört, weil es noch keine Kontrollampen für jeden Mist gab.


----------



## watercooled (2. Januar 2015)

Oder man hat es einfach akzeptiert. 
Nur mittlerweile denken die Leute das die Technik so weit wäre das einfach alles perfekt läuft. Tut es aber nicht...


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Januar 2015)

> Und früher hat sich niemand dran gestört, weil es noch keine Kontrollampen für jeden Mist gab.



Ich vermute mal das man früher wegen der geringen dämmung  herraushören konte ob irgendwas kaputt geht und man daher bestimte kontrollampen nicht brauchte.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2015)

Dacia bietet jetzt 5 Jahre Garantie auf Neuwagen.  Da komme ich doch immer mehr ans Grübeln, ob ich mir so nen schicken Loggy in den Hof stellen soll...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2015)

Wenn man irgendwas ungewöhnliches hört, ist es bereits kaputt.



Seabound schrieb:


> Dacia bietet jetzt 5 Jahre Garantie auf  Neuwagen.  Da komme ich doch immer mehr ans Grübeln, ob ich mir so nen  schicken Loggy in den Hof stellen soll...


Dann schau mal lieber nach worauf sich die "Garantie" bezieht. Das ist keine 5 jährige gesetzliche Gewährleistung, wo du alles ersetzt bekommst.


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2015)

Na. Stimmt nicht. Ich seh grad bei Dacia bieten Sie auf den Lodgy und den Duster jetzt sogar 6 Jahre Garantie. Ist ja noch besser! 

3 Jahre Neuwagengarantie und dann im Anschluß 3 Jahre Dacia Plus Garantie.  Die beinhaltet die Kostenübernahme für den Austausch oder die Reparatur aller defekten mechanischen und elektrischen Teile. Inklusive Abschleppen, Ersatzwagen, etc.. Was will man mehr?  Dürfte übrigens analog zur Renault Plus Garantie sein. Die hab ich ja jetzt auch schon, bzw. nach Ablauf meiner Neuwagengarantie für den Mégane. Nur, dass man bei Dacia die Anschlußgarantie nicht zahlen muss. Perfekt.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2015)

Ist aber  von Dacia, also muss das schlecht sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> aller defekten mechanischen und elektrischen Teile. Inklusive Abschleppen, Ersatzwagen, etc..


Na sicher.  Dann würden ja alle Taxiunternehmer Dacia fahren. In 6 Jahren kann man ja gut 800000-1000000 km fahren, da würde ja das ganze Auto mehrfach ersetzt. Das macht kein Hersteller. Lies mal das Kleingedruckte, was dort alles nicht enthalten ist. Da fällt schonmal das halbe Auto unter "Verschleißteile".


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2015)

Du wirst lachen: Hier im Raum Hannover/Braunschweig sieht man öfter mal nen Dacia-Taxi .


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2015)

Hab grade mal geguckt bei Dacia. Die Garantie gilt nur bis 100000km. Das bedeutet das bei einem Taxi das nach nicht mal einem Jahr schon nix mehr ist mit Garantie. Immerhin kann die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren nicht verfallen.

Genaue Garantiebedingungen hab ich nicht gefunden, die muss man wohl anfordern, damit man nicht gleich schockiert ist. 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen: Hier im Raum Hannover/Braunschweig sieht man öfter mal nen Dacia-Taxi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei uns nur Daimler, Opel, Toyota, VW und ein ganz paar Audi und Renault. Dacia Taxis hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Januar 2015)

Stell dir vor, vielleicht gibts ja auch noch Marken die mit was anderem als ihrem Ruf Punkten und Marktanteile sichern wollen


----------



## Beam39 (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gasanlage + getuntes Auto? Lass den auf jeden Fall stehen, das kann nicht gut gehen. Gasanlagen werden meist extrem in Autos reingepfuscht. Wenn schon die Tankbefestigung vom LPG Tank nach Baumarkt aussieht auf jeden Fall weglaufen.
> Es gibt auch keinen Tuner, der ein Auto mit einer eingebauten Gasanlage leistungsteigert und das auch noch einträgt.
> 
> Gucken ob alles eingetragen ist vorallem Auspuff und Felgen. Bei getunten Autos immer auf Hardeyscheiben, Antriebswellen, Gelenkwelle und Getriebe ganz genau achten.



Konnte ihm die Gurke doch noch ausreden


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2015)

Gasanlagen plus Leistungssteigerung muss sich nicht ausschließen. Gerade Prins Gasanlagen sind sehr gut dafür geeignet... aber das TheBadFrag ein LPG Hater ist, sollte Bekannt sein.


----------



## Captn (3. Januar 2015)

Also wir waren mit unserer Gasanlage im E38 immer zufrieden . Und das nicht nur wegen der Spritpreise .


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2015)

Die Gasanlage im Sunny werkelt schon seit 120.000 Kilometer ohne Probleme, im Probe I von einem Freund seit 150.000 Kilometer und im Dacia seiner Frau seit knapp 90.000 Kilometer. Wäre mein Motor Gasfest würde ich auch eine einbauen... wobei eine Gasanlage meiner Meinung nach nicht in ein sportliches Auto passt.


----------



## Captn (3. Januar 2015)

Meiner Erfahrung nach machen sich Autos mit viel Hubraum und vergleichsweise dazu wenig Leistung gut. Bei Japanern hätte ich daher ein wenig Bedenken, aber meine Erfahrung kann hier auch durchaus faulen .


----------



## Carlover (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch. Hoffe ihr seid gut gerutscht. 

Dann will ich nochmal auf meine 2 Themen kommen.



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Ich glaub eine S-Klasse gab es nie und wird es auch nie als T-Modell geben, passt wohl nicht so zu dem "Motto" des Autos^^
> 
> Wenn du dich mit dem Design anfreunden könntest wäre der CLS Shooting Brake vielleicht einen Blick wert? Der geht ja in etwas in die Richtung



Der CLS Shooting Brake sieht in der Tat vielversprechend aus. Denke den werde ich mir mal angucken gehen, danke!
Was ich auch die Tage erst gesehen habe ist, dass es sowohl die E-Klasse auch als den CLS hier auch als 500er gibt. Würde sich der größere Motor auch lohnen? Ich fahre sehr viel Autobahn und auch viel Vollgasanteil und von 230 bis 260 schleppt sich der 350er doch mühsam, bzw. so bis 240/245 geht es aber dann geht es kaum noch voran. Sind die 500er begrenzt oder schaffen die mehr? Etwas mehr Verbrauch wäre jetzt kein Thema, für Sprit komme ich eh nicht auf.

Und um mal zum ursprünglichen Thema zu kommen. Für meine Lebensgefährtin hatte ich an sowas gedacht: Audi A6 Avant 2.5 TDI als Kombi in Bad Salzuflen

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2015)

Carlover schrieb:


> Und um mal zum ursprünglichen Thema zu kommen. Für meine Lebensgefährtin hatte ich an sowas gedacht: Audi A6 Avant 2.5 TDI als Kombi in Bad Salzuflen
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Das hier klingt auf jeden Fall ziemlich vielversprechend: _"Laut tachoanzeige 71000, original km, nicht bekannt" _


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gasanlagen plus Leistungssteigerung muss sich nicht ausschließen. Gerade Prins Gasanlagen sind sehr gut dafür geeignet... aber das TheBadFrag ein LPG Hater ist, sollte Bekannt sein.


Dann zeig mir mal einen Tuner der LPG Tunings vornimmt und die auch einträgt.  Sowas mag es als Versuch im Motorsport geben, auf der normalen Straße habe ich das noch nicht gesehen oder davon gehört.

Das ich von LPG nix halte, das ist wahr und das aus gutem Grund. Wenn ich sehe wie viele Gasanlagen eingebaut sind, dann stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Hauptsache billig und noch billiger. Am besten nen Gas Einbau für 1000€. Ist klar das da nix bei rumkommen kann. Denn wenn man 5000€ für den fachgerechten Einbau einer Gasanlage zahlt, dann lohnt sich das ja nicht. Denn die meisten Gas Fahrer fahren Gas ja nicht weil sie es toll finden oder aus technischen Gründen, sondern nur zum Geld sparen.

-Gastank mit Bauschaum und gebogenen Flacheisen mit Blechschrauben befestigt
-Gastank mit Spannband festgemacht
-LPG Leitungen an den Benzin oder Bremsleitungen befestigt
-LPG Leitungen im Innenraum ohne Doppelschlauch
-Gasdüsen in ein Resonanzsaugrohr eingebaut
-Halbe Gasanlage im Luftfilterkasten verbaut
-Verdampfer oberhalb des Krümmers verbaut
-Gasdüsen auf dem Motor mit Kabelband an Zündspulen festgemacht
-Gasschläuche an Kühlwasserschläuchen mit Kabelbindern befestigt
-Motordiagnoselampe auscodiert, weil die sonst wegen dem Umbau dauerhaft leuchten würde

...nicht umsonst werden bei uns keine Gasumbauten repariert. Ich frage mich auch wieviel die GAP/GSP Prüfer so nebenbei an Schmiergeld einsacken. Die Mägel sind meistens so brutal auffällig, das die ein Blinder mit nem Krückstock ertasten könnte.



Carlover schrieb:


> Der CLS Shooting Brake sieht in der Tat vielversprechend aus. Denke den werde ich mir mal angucken gehen, danke!
> Was ich auch die Tage erst gesehen habe ist, dass es sowohl die E-Klasse  auch als den CLS hier auch als 500er gibt. Würde sich der größere Motor  auch lohnen? Ich fahre sehr viel Autobahn und auch viel Vollgasanteil  und von 230 bis 260 schleppt sich der 350er doch mühsam, bzw. so bis  240/245 geht es aber dann geht es kaum noch voran. Sind die 500er  begrenzt oder schaffen die mehr? Etwas mehr Verbrauch wäre jetzt kein  Thema, für Sprit komme ich eh nicht auf.
> 
> Und um mal zum ursprünglichen Thema zu kommen. Für meine Lebensgefährtin hatte ich an sowas gedacht: Audi A6 Avant 2.5 TDI als Kombi in Bad Salzuflen
> ...


Die 500er ziehen bis 250 durch und man merkt richtig stark, wenn der Limiter einsetzt. Über 230 drückt es einen bei Vollgas noch gut in den Sitz. Wenn du den Sprit/Wartung nicht bezahlen musst, dann greif zum größeren Motor. 

Den A6 würde ich auf jeden Fall stehen lassen.  Generell würde ich die 2,5 TDI aus diesen Baujahren meiden. Die sind extrem anfällig in Sachen Motor.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Generell würde ich die 2,5 TDI aus diesen Baujahren meiden. Die sind extrem anfällig in Sachen Motor.



Findest du ? Ich finde nicht 
Solange die Nockenwellen i.O. sind, gibt's sehr wenig Probleme mit dem Motor. In meinem Freundeskreis kenne ich zwei mit nem 2.5TDI, der eine hat 260k km und der andere knapp 300k km.
Laufen beide noch sehr gut  Bei dem einen haben wir vor 5000km die Nockenwellen und Kipphebel gewechselt, da die Nockenwellen eingelaufen waren.
Nur die Multitronic ist recht anfällig, deshalb sollte man entwerder die Tiptronic oder nen Schalter nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





keinnick schrieb:


> Das hier klingt auf jeden Fall ziemlich vielversprechend: _"Laut tachoanzeige 71000, original km, nicht bekannt" _



Und der nächste Zurückgedrehte


----------



## nfsgame (3. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und der nächste Zurückgedrehte


Wenn ich so dran denke wie die Sitze von meinem 1,6er jetzt sind und wie "rund" der im Vergleich zum 1,4er läuft, war der blaue 1,4er auch nicht so ganz original in Sachen Kilometerstand... Gut, der steht vermutlich jetzt eh wieder unfallfrei und mit nochmal 40k weniger irgendwo zum Verkauf ...


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Januar 2015)

BadFrag, deine Ansichten sind wirklich toll.
Gas wegen dem sparen zu fahren ist deiner Meinung nach also Quatsch 

Hmm, dann darf aber auch niemand Diesel fahren um Geld zu sparen, da Benzin ja viel toller ist!


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> BadFrag, deine Ansichten sind wirklich toll.
> Gas wegen dem sparen zu fahren ist deiner Meinung nach also Quatsch



Das hat er nicht gesagt. Er meint stattdessen, dass sich eine "fachgerecht eingebaute Anlage" für 5000 Euro nicht amortisieren würde.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso er was gegen LPG im allgemeinen hat, nur weil der Einbau oft Murks ist, das Prinzip ist deswegen ja nicht schlecht


----------



## riedochs (3. Januar 2015)

Ich habe Anno 2006 für meine Prins VSI im Passat mit 2.0 20V mit Einbau 2500€ bezahlt, heute dürften das 3000€ sein. Dafür gab es einen sauberen Einbau. Amortisiert hatte sich die Anlage nach ca 35tkm. Gesamt haben wir 170tkm mit LPG gefahren ohne Probleme. In der Werkstatt oder beim TüV gab es auch nie Probleme.


----------



## crae (3. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute mal ne Frage: Hab im viel gehört und gelesen, dass der n43  die auch oft diese Baureihe von bmw-Motoren (der in vielen e90 drin ist) sehr oft Probleme bereitet. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Motoren im f30 (n13)?

mfg, crae


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2015)

Jemand schonmal Bilster Berg gefahren? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich das hier -> Termine 2015 | Renault Sport Track Days für 2015 mal buchen soll. 349 € scheint mir eigentlich ganz ok, preislich. Geht BB aufs Material? Bremsen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Findest du ? Ich finde nicht
> Solange die Nockenwellen i.O. sind, gibt's sehr wenig Probleme mit dem Motor. In meinem Freundeskreis kenne ich zwei mit nem 2.5TDI, der eine hat 260k km und der andere knapp 300k km.
> Laufen beide noch sehr gut  Bei dem einen haben wir vor 5000km die Nockenwellen und Kipphebel gewechselt, da die Nockenwellen eingelaufen waren.
> Nur die Multitronic ist recht anfällig, deshalb sollte man entwerder die Tiptronic oder nen Schalter nehmen.
> ...


Die Einspritzpumpen und Nockenwellen sind das Problem bei den 2,5ern. Wenn man das machen lässt und nicht selber kann, ist das nen dicker Haufen Geld.




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> BadFrag, deine Ansichten sind wirklich toll.
> Gas wegen dem sparen zu fahren ist deiner Meinung nach also Quatsch
> 
> Hmm, dann darf aber auch niemand Diesel fahren um Geld zu sparen, da Benzin ja viel toller ist!


Diesel ist voll i.O., gegen Diesel habe ich noch nie etwas gesagt.

Ein richtiger Gasumbau ist bei den wenigesten Autos möglich und wenn sehr teuer. Es ist ja nicht nur das man die Motormechanik überarbeiten muss um die gasfest zu machen, es geht auch einfach bei manchen Motoren nicht. Eine Freigabe für LPG Umbau gibt kein Hersteller, weil die Ventile und Ventilsitze nicht für LPG ausgelegt sind. Fährt man dann ordendlich volles Rohr auf Gas geht einem der Motor hoch. Und Motoren mit Schwing und Resonanzsaugrohren sind grundsätzlich nicht geeignet, umgebaut werden die trotzdem. Ebenso wie alle Direkteinspritzer.

Die gleiche Anzahl von Gasautos die läuft, steht auch in der Werkstatt, weil es hinten und vorne nicht klappt mit der Gasanlage. Daimler Motoren vertragen z.B. kein Gas, wo hingegen VW Triebwerke nicht so die Probleme damit haben. Aber soll jeder selber entscheiden ob ihm das eventuelle Sparen das Risiko wert ist. Denn wenn es knallt, dann hätte man etliche hundertausende von Kilometern auf Benzin fahren können. Ich finde es einfach unverschämt wie manche Werkstätten einfach Gasanlagen überall reinkloppen, nichts beachten und hinterher ist dann die Kiste schrott. Irgendwie zum laufen bekommt man den Motor auf jeden Fall. 4 Takt Motoren laufen mit Öl, Bremsenreiniger, Schwarzpulver, Friteusenfett, Haarspray... Alles was brennt lässt den Motor erstmal drehen. Wie lange und wie gut das funktioniert ist eine ganz andere Frage.

Ich hab nen Kollege der auch Gas fährt. Wenn es unter -5 ist humelt der Wagen, zwischendurch lässt sich Gas nicht aktivieren warum auch immer... ...wenn man mal wieder nen paar Fehlzündungen hatte, kann man die Unterdruckschläuche wieder auf den Motor stecken. Nen Kofferraum hat er auch nicht mehr, weil sein 100L LPG Tank alles einnimmt. Der Restplatz, der bleibt im Kofferraum wird von dem lose rumfliegenden Ersatzrad eingenommen. Wow ist ja echt klasse so rumzufahren. Durch den geilen Venturi Einbau fehlen auch noch 20km/h Topspeed, weil der Motor nur noch die Hälfte an Luft bekommt.



Seabound schrieb:


> Jemand schonmal Bilster Berg gefahren? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich das hier -> Termine 2015 | Renault Sport Track Days für 2015 mal buchen soll. 349 € scheint mir eigentlich ganz ok, preislich. Geht BB aufs Material? Bremsen?


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCLO0aGgvarY_Vkgn9YCBXuL0AGIpqQ4N

Hat echt laune gemacht!  Vom Material her ist die Strecke nicht so heftig wie die Nordschleife z.B. Ist halt eine relativ langsame Strecke, daher hält sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2015)

Naja, sieht eher gemütlich aus. Was hattest du bezahlt? Wieviele Turns waren möglich?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

Ich hab 300€ 200€ für 5x20 Minuten gezahlt.

Bei nem Trackday kann man auch nur unter optimalen Bedingungen die volle Zeit fahren. Bei uns haben sich immer wieder welche verheizt, von daher wird dann gekürzt.

Schnellste Runde war eine 2:20. 

€dit: vertan


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2015)

Mein dad is mit gasanlage im c180 50k km gefahren. Gab nie probleme. Also geht doch bei daimler.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2015)

50k sind auch keine Strecke. Fahr nochmal 50k und mach dann mal den Motor auf....


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab 300€ für 5x20 Minuten gezahlt.
> 
> Bei nem Trackday kann man auch nur unter optimalen Bedingungen die volle Zeit fahren. Bei uns haben sich immer wieder welche verheizt, von daher wird dann gekürzt.
> 
> Schnellste Runde war eine 2:20.



Die _garantieren_ mindestens 6 Turns a 30 Minuten für 349 € inklusive Verpflegung.  Mal kucken. Vielleicht buche ich ja. 

Ich hab übrigens ein Video von nem Megane RS Cup Trophy auch vom 29.09.2014 gefunden. An dem Tag bist du auch gefahren, oder? Der Typ mit dem Megane meinte, dass ca. ne 2:00 mit dem Megane möglich sein müsste. Mit etwas Übung. 

Sieht schon spaßig aus.  Wobei das Auto auch nicht mehr stock war. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCqfWMeTfMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die _garantieren_ mindestens 6 Turns a 30 Minuten für 349 € inklusive Verpflegung.  Mal kucken. Vielleicht buche ich ja.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens ein Video von nem Megane RS Cup Trophy auch vom 29.09.2014 gefunden. An dem Tag bist du auch gefahren, oder? Der Typ mit dem Megane meinte, dass ca. ne 2:00 mit dem Megane möglich sein müsste. Mit etwas Übung.
> 
> ...


Ja an dem Tag bin ich auch gefahren. 2 Minuten mit nem getunten Megane RS sollte locker möglich sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> 50k sind auch keine Strecke. Fahr nochmal 50k und mach dann mal den Motor auf....



Der wurd mit gas gekauft, lief also schon vorher mit Gas. Wenn er 50k gut gehalten hatten, ist doch in Ordnung, wer fährt den länger mit dem selben Auto ?


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2015)

Ich denke mal ein Großteil aller Nicht-Leasing-Fahrer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCLO0aGgvarY_Vkgn9YCBXuL0AGIpqQ4N
> 
> Hat echt laune gemacht!  Vom Material her ist die Strecke nicht so heftig wie die Nordschleife z.B. Ist halt eine relativ langsame Strecke, daher hält sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen.



Ich schätze die beiden Strecken von der Belastung her recht ähnlich ein. Die NoS wird ja auch sehr flüssig gefahren.
Aber verschleißmäßig gar das noch, im Vergleich zu GP Strecken.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab 300€ für 5x20 Minuten gezahlt.
> 
> Bei nem Trackday kann man auch nur unter optimalen Bedingungen die volle Zeit fahren. Bei uns haben sich immer wieder welche verheizt, von daher wird dann gekürzt.
> 
> Schnellste Runde war eine 2:20.



War das schon vom DSK aus ? Da es dieses Jahr mit 225€ angeboten wird.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein Großteil aller Nicht-Leasing-Fahrer.



Ich müsste dafür 10 Jahre fahren.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2015)

Andere nur 3 Jahre.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich schätze die beiden Strecken von der Belastung her recht ähnlich ein. Die NoS wird ja auch sehr flüssig gefahren.
> Aber verschleißmäßig gar das noch, im Vergleich zu GP Strecken.
> 
> 
> ...


Also Bilster Berg ist mit meinem Auto deutlich weniger Verschleiß als NS. Grade Bremse ist deutlich weniger.

Oh sehe grade ich hab mich vertan.  Bilster Berg hat mich nur 200€ gekostet und nicht 300€. Die 300€ waren für nicht Mitglieder.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich müsste dafür 10 Jahre fahren.


So wenig fahren und dann nen Gas Auto?



watercooled schrieb:


> Andere nur 3 Jahre.


Manche auch nur nen bischen mehr als nen halbes Jahr.  Ich weis zwar nicht wie man privat so viel fahren kann, aber das gibt es auch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der wurd mit gas gekauft, lief also schon vorher mit Gas. Wenn er 50k gut gehalten hatten, ist doch in Ordnung, wer fährt den länger mit dem selben Auto ?



Wer fährt nicht so lange mit einem Auto ?
Unseren 5er geben wir nächsten Monat ab, nach 3 Jahren und nächsten Monat ca. 175k km (wir haben ihn als Neuwagen bekommen)



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also Bilster Berg ist mit meinem Auto deutlich weniger Verschleiß als NS. Grade Bremse ist deutlich weniger.



Ich muss beim Z4 auch noch die vorderen Beläge gegen was standfesteres tauschen. Mit den Serien ATE verbrauche ich min. 1/3 Bremsbelagdicke pro Trackday (Papenburg).
Wobei der Kurs auch extrem auf die Bremse geht. 
Wenn der Termin für Assen vom DSK aus steht, melde ich mich da auch mal an. Immer die gleiche Strecke wird auch irgendwann langweilig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2015)

Ich habe kein Gas und hatte noch keins  Verbrauch ist mir deshalb auch egal. Kann ja nix dafür wenn in Deutschland immer scheiß wetter ist.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Manche auch nur nen bischen mehr als nen halbes Jahr.  Ich weis zwar nicht wie man privat so viel fahren kann, aber das gibt es auch.




Denke @Klutten oder @nfsgame können da ein Lied von singen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Gas und hatte noch keins  Verbrauch ist mir deshalb auch egal. Kann ja nix dafür wenn in Deutschland immer scheiß wetter ist.


Klingt als ob du dich über deine Traktion beschwerst...



watercooled schrieb:


> Denke @Klutten oder @nfsgame können da ein Lied von singen.


Die beiden fahren das aber nicht privat, sondern als Dienstwagen. Ich glaube nicht das Klutten privat zu den ganzen Werkstätten hineiert. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich muss beim Z4 auch noch die vorderen  Beläge gegen was standfesteres tauschen. Mit den Serien ATE verbrauche  ich min. 1/3 Bremsbelagdicke pro Trackday (Papenburg).
> Wobei der Kurs auch extrem auf die Bremse geht.
> Wenn der Termin für Assen vom DSK aus steht, melde ich mich da auch mal  an. Immer die gleiche Strecke wird auch irgendwann langweilig.


Och einmal NS braucht bei mir auch nen halben Satz Klötze.  Sind halt keine Motorsport Sintermetallklötze. Das muss man hinnehmen. Ich glaube noch was härteres als die Red Stuff bekommt man auf der Straße nicht zugelassen.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht fährt er ja öfters aus Parklücken raus...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klingt als ob du dich über deine Traktion beschwerst...



Keine Ahnung, noch nie bei Regen oder noch schlimmer mit dem Auto gefahren. Jetzt sowieso nicht, bei dem Salz auf der Straße. Ich muss ja nicht fahren - ich kann. Bei schlechtem Wetter machts einfach keinen Spaß. Zudem Winterräder meist auch nicht so schön wie die Sommerräder. Wüsste aber nicht wieso ich bei eventuell etwas feuchter Straße Traktionsprobleme haben sollte, Schnee war hier nur 3 Tage oder so.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Och einmal NS braucht bei mir auch nen halben Satz Klötze.


Wie war das noch? Wer bremst verliert. 


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bei schlechtem Wetter machts einfach keinen Spaß.


Mutiere ja nicht zum schön wetter-fahrer! Davon gibt es schon mehr als genug auf deutschlands straßen.
Außerdem, ich weiß nicht was du hast.  Auf mich wirkt trockener asphalt/beton einschläfernd. Entsprechend  fahre ich lieber bei regen, auf schnee, schotter oder was es sonst noch  so gibt. Hauptsache ich bin etwas gefordert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2015)

Zum cruisen ists ja nicht schön, ich muss auf öffentlichen Straßen keine Rennen gewinnen. Zudem wirds Auto den dreckig, finde ich auch nicht soo gut.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Januar 2015)

Und wenns nur rumsteht wirds staubig, wo ist da der Unterschied


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2015)

Bei uns ist voll Winter.  Hab grad den Gehweg  vorm Haus geräumt... Da geht nix "nur bei schön Wetter fahren". 

Aktuelle Bilder...


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2015)

Wir haben leider nix mehr... Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen etwas durch die Gegend gerutscht, aber Dienstag wars vorbei


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und wenns nur rumsteht wirds staubig, wo ist da der Unterschied



Nicht wirklich. Nur wenn in der Halle richtig gearbeitet wird oder sonstwas. Irgendwas geschliffen oder so.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Januar 2015)

Aha, dein Auto steht also in nem Vakuum bzw. hinter Staubfiltern?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und wenns nur rumsteht wirds staubig, wo ist da der Unterschied


Staub sollte das kleinste problem sein. Auto`s müssen einfach gefahren werden. Stehen mögen die nicht sonderlich.
Das hab ich heut erst wieder bei meinem gemerkt.(stand fast 2 wochen) Bin mal fix nach jena (80km einfache tour). Hin-zu wollte er nicht so recht, rück-zu ging es wieder normal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bei uns ist voll Winter.  Hab grad den Gehweg  vorm Haus geräumt... Da geht nix "nur bei schön Wetter fahren".
> 
> Aktuelle Bilder...


Ich will auch Schnee sehen!  Dieses Jahr hatten wir hier ganze 12mm Schnee für etwa 6 Stunden. Unglaublich.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mutiere ja nicht zum schön wetter-fahrer! Davon gibt es schon mehr als genug auf deutschlands straßen.
> Außerdem, ich weiß nicht was du hast.  Auf mich wirkt trockener  asphalt/beton einschläfernd. Entsprechend  fahre ich lieber bei regen,  auf schnee, schotter oder was es sonst noch  so gibt. Hauptsache ich bin  etwas gefordert.


+1
Bei nem richtigen Gewitterschauer oder Schneesturm zu fahren ist total geil!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Aha, dein Auto steht also in nem Vakuum bzw. hinter Staubfiltern?



Wenn es mal 2-3 Wochen steht ist es nicht sofort total zugestaubt wenn es in der Garage steht. Wo soll das auch her kommen in nem abgeschlossenen Raum. Wenn du etwas in Schrank stellst ist es nach 2 Wochen auch nicht wirklich staubig.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wir haben leider nix mehr... Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen etwas durch die Gegend gerutscht, aber Dienstag wars vorbei



Is zum Kotzen das Wetter! Gestern Abend ist hier ganz plötzlich der gesamte Schnee weggeschmolzen, heute steh ich auf guck ausm Fenster: Es schneit ohne Ende, alles voll, mindestens 15cm. Dachte mir cool, heute abend kann ich wieder ein wenig die Sau raus lassen.. Denkste. Jetzt regnets hier seit 2-3 Stunden und der gesamte Schnee ist wieder geschmolzen.  

Auf dem Parkplatz kann man auch nicht mehr richtig driften weil da fast nur noch Matsch und stellenweise gar nichts mehr liegt. Das Wetter in Deutschland ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Hoffe da kommt noch mal ordentlich Schnee der auch liegen bleibt.


----------



## watercooled (3. Januar 2015)

Es ist immerhin schon mal mehr Schnee runter gekommen als die letzten Jahre....
Ich hoffe auch das nochmal Schnee kommt, aber wie so oft werde ich bestimmt wieder enttäuscht.

Seit heute mittag schüttets hier wie die sau. Sollte vielleicht auf einen Raddampfer umsteigen


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Januar 2015)

Ja ich will auch wieder Schnee  

Als noch Schnee da war, war ich unter anderem auch mit dem Polo (9n) "driften". 
Das lustige an der Karre ist, dass man nervös, hektisch hin und her lenken kann und die Karre kommt einfach nicht ins Schleudern. Anders gesagt das Heck kommt einfach gar nicht. 
Klar mit Handbremse bekomme ich das schon easy rum aber ohne HB fährt sich die Mühle wie wenn sie ESP hätte (hat er aber def. nicht). 
Der Fiat 500 kommt noch eher mit dem Heck obwohl der ESP hat, welches man nicht deaktivieren kann. 

Kann mir das mal einer erklären?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2015)

Gewichtsverteilung, generelle Fahrwerksauslegung und Reifenwahl.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2015)

Naja die Gewichtsverteilung ist zum Großteil vorne - hinten ist eigentlich nichts was schwer ist. 
Fahrwerk ist total weich - meine Vermutung. 
Und Reifen sind 165/65 R14


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2015)

VWs/Audis waren bis zu den aktuellen Generationen immer wahnsinnig untersteuernd ausgelegt.
Hauptsächlich über die Fahrwerksgeometrie. Bei Audi kam dann oft noch der Motor vor der VA dazu, der Genickbruch in der Fahrdynamik 
Die neuen Modelle sind überwiegend deutlich neutraler zu fahren, ganz stark beim Vergleich Golf 6 R zum Golf 7 R zu beobachten.


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der wurd mit gas gekauft, lief also schon vorher mit Gas. Wenn er 50k gut gehalten hatten, ist doch in Ordnung, wer fährt den länger mit dem selben Auto ?


Öh, unseren Wagen hat Dad 2007 als Neuwagen gekauft, und seitdem haben wir gute 270k, bald 280k drauf...
Schließ da mal nicht von dir auf Andere^^

Edit:  sollte 170, fast 180k heißen, hab mich vertippt. Wobei ich mir jetzt grad nicht mehr so sicher bin, ob da nIcht wirklich ne 2 steht... Jedenfalls redet er schon dauernd vom neuen Motor, sobald der alte eingeht 
300-450k soll der im afaik normal sicher machen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> VWs/Audis waren bis zu den aktuellen Generationen immer wahnsinnig untersteuernd ausgelegt.
> Hauptsächlich über die Fahrwerksgeometrie. Bei Audi kam dann oft noch der Motor vor der VA dazu, der Genickbruch in der Fahrdynamik
> Die neuen Modelle sind überwiegend deutlich neutraler zu fahren, ganz stark beim Vergleich Golf 6 R zum Golf 7 R zu beobachten.



Ja klar, dass die VW/Audi Kisten untersteuern ist klar, bzw der Großteil. Aber dass auf rutschigem Untergrund das Heck einfach neutral bleibt hat mich schon sehr verwundert. 
Wie dem auch sei eine Heckschleuder muss her - bin eh so ein Frontantrieb hasser


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fährt man dann ordendlich volles Rohr auf Gas geht einem der Motor hoch. Und Motoren mit Schwing und Resonanzsaugrohren sind grundsätzlich nicht geeignet, umgebaut werden die trotzdem. Ebenso wie alle Direkteinspritzer.



Gut das du den Sinn einer Gasanlage überhaupt nicht verstanden hast, eine Gasanlage ist zum Geld sparen. Nicht um möglichst günstig Vollgasorgien auf der Autobahn zu fahren. Ausserdem schaltet eine gute Gasanlage ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl wieder auf Benzin um. Bei meinem Sunny ist es ab 6000U/Min. Somit passiert bei Vollgas was? Genau gar nichts weil er mit Benzin läuft. Aber nochmal... eine LPG Anlage baut man sich zum sparen ein da fährt man automatisch nicht dauervollgas. Mein Sunny ist ein Direkteinspritzer und läuft wunderbar mit seiner Gasanlage... oh Wunder.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gut das du den Sinn einer Gasanlage überhaupt nicht verstanden hast, eine Gasanlage ist zum Geld sparen. Nicht um möglichst günstig Vollgasorgien auf der Autobahn zu fahren. Ausserdem schaltet eine gute Gasanlage ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl wieder auf Benzin um. Bei meinem Sunny ist es ab 6000U/Min. Somit passiert bei Vollgas was? Genau gar nichts weil er mit Benzin läuft. Aber nochmal... eine LPG Anlage baut man sich zum sparen ein da fährt man automatisch nicht dauervollgas. Mein Sunny ist ein Direkteinspritzer und läuft wunderbar mit seiner Gasanlage... oh Wunder.



Wie soll das denn gehen beim Direkteinspritzer? Hast du Löcher in den Zylinderkopf gebohrt um Direkt-Gaseinblasdüsen in den Brennraum zu bekommen? 120 Bar Hochdruck Gaseinblasung? Oder ist das einer der ersten Direkteinspritzer, die ohne Schicht/Magerbetrieb fahren?


----------



## keinnick (4. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der wurd mit gas gekauft, lief also schon vorher mit Gas. Wenn er 50k gut gehalten hatten, ist doch in Ordnung, wer fährt den länger mit dem selben Auto ?



Ich schätze die meisten Leute tun das. Nur weil Du kein Auto brauchst und Deins darum nur Sonntags aus der Garage holst, muss das nicht auf den Rest der Menschheit zutreffen. Bei Dir steht sich die Karre dann wohl irgendwann eher kaputt als dass ihr beiden die 50k zusammen erlebt.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen beim Direkteinspritzer? Hast du Löcher in den Zylinderkopf gebohrt um Direkt-Gaseinblasdüsen in den Brennraum zu bekommen? 120 Bar Hochdruck Gaseinblasung? Oder ist das einer der ersten Direkteinspritzer, die ohne Schicht/Magerbetrieb fahren?



Letzters...


----------



## crae (4. Januar 2015)

Wer fährt länger mit dem selben Auto...du bist lustig. Meine Mudda fährt schon seit knapp 150tkm den selben^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Meine Eltern kaufen auch immer 3-5 Jahre alte Autos ijd fahren die halt bis sie fertig sind. Unserer aktueller ist jetzt bald am Ende und 14 Jahre alt.
Und wir haben den mit 2 Jahren grkauft


----------



## Verminaard (4. Januar 2015)

Meinen Letzten hatte ich knapp 9 Jahre. Irgendwann muss man aber loslassen koennen!
Wenn die Reparaturen mal zuviel werden. Opel macht es da einem aber recht leicht. 
Weis nicht wie das bei den aktuellen Modellen ist.

Wieso sollte man ein Fahrzeug einfach weggeben, wenn man damit zufrieden ist?
Natuerlich spielen so Sachen wie: ich moechte etwas Anderes haben, eine Rolle.
Aber wo keine Notwendigkeit ist? Ausser man hat vielleicht zuviel Geld.

Oder ist das die heutige Generation? Alle 9 Monate das neueste Smartphone. Alle 2 Jahre ein anderes Auto. Alle 14 Tage neuen Partner.....


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Januar 2015)

Na da bin ich ja Glücklich das ich mein Handy schon 3 Jahre habe, und somit nicht dazu gehöre. Aber so nach 3-4 Jahren kann man eig. schonmal das Auto wechseln. Damit man mal was anderes hat. Immer das selbe ist doch langweilig. Oder zumindest dann ein 2. oder 3. Auto.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2015)

Excite, wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn du nicht mehr im Hotel Mama wohnst und dein Geld für alltägliches draufgeht . Das Thema hatten wir aber schon mal...


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2015)

Liegt aber irgendwie auch an den Autoherstellern. Die Modelintervalle werden ja immer kürzer. Alle drei Jahre nen neuen Golf z.B., sowas finde ich *******.  Das wird bald wie bei den Handys. Nach nen Jahr hat mein ein veraltetes Model und braucht unbedingt das neue. 

Ich würde mir bei Autos Zyklen von mindestens 10 Jahren wünschen, bis ein neues Model vorgestellt wird. Mit dezenter optischer Modelpflege zwischendurch.


----------



## watercooled (4. Januar 2015)

...und du dann realisierst das man nicht mit 300€ im Monat leben kann [emoji14]


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Seh ich auch so, wenn man noch keine Familie und Co am Bein hat ists noch anderst...


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja Glücklich das ich mein Handy schon 3 Jahre habe, und somit nicht dazu gehöre. Aber so nach 3-4 Jahren kann man eig. schonmal das Auto wechseln. Damit man mal was anderes hat. Immer das selbe ist doch langweilig. Oder zumindest dann ein 2. oder 3. Auto.



Mach du mal...


----------



## keinnick (4. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Liegt aber irgendwie auch an den Autoherstellern. Die Modelintervalle werden ja immer kürzer. Alle drei Jahre nen neuen Golf z.B., sowas finde ich *******.  Das wird bald wie bei den Handys. Nach nen Jahr hat mein ein veraltetes Model und braucht unbedingt das neue.



Nee, das liegt eher an Dir bzw. an Deiner Einstellung.  Für mich wird mein Auto nicht schlechter nur weil gerade ein Facelift oder der Nachfolger rausgekommen ist. Das geht mir mit Smartphones und allen anderen Gegenständen aber genau so. Ich kaufe mir nichts, nur weil es "neuer" ist sondern ich rücke meine Kohle i. d. R. nur dann raus wenn sich für mich ein wirklicher Vorteil ergibt.

Meine Freundin fährt einen 2,5 Jahre alten Golf 6 und ein Umstieg auf einen Golf 7 käme ihr und mir z. B. nie in den Sinn so lang die Karre noch in Schuss ist. Da das einer der letzten war die vom Band liefen, muss man sich dann i. d. R. auch nicht mehr mit Kinderkrankheiten rumschlagen wie es oft bei neuen Modellen der Fall ist.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja Glücklich das ich mein Handy schon 3 Jahre habe, und somit nicht dazu gehöre. Aber so nach 3-4 Jahren kann man eig. schonmal das Auto wechseln. Damit man mal was anderes hat. Immer das selbe ist doch langweilig. Oder zumindest dann ein 2. oder 3. Auto.



Lol. Komm mal in der Realität an. Meine Frau und ich gehen beide Arbeiten, keine Kinder und verdienen beide gut. Bis man das Geld für ein neues Auto gespart, nicht verdient, hat dauert. Nicht die Anschaffung, sondern der Unterhalt kostet das Geld und das muss man jeden Monat auch haben. Daneben hat man Miete, Lebensmittel, Heizung, Wasser, Handy usw.

Jeder hat andere Prioritäten, ich fahre lieber ausgiebig in Urlaub als mein Geld im Auto zu versenken.


----------



## watercooled (4. Januar 2015)

In den Urlaub fahren ist zB etwas das ICH absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann. 
Das ist für mich Geld zum Fenster raus werfen, da habe ich danach ja nichts mehr davon.
Aber da kommt auch etwas der Schwabe in mir hoch


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Liegt aber irgendwie auch an den Autoherstellern. Die Modelintervalle werden ja immer kürzer. Alle drei Jahre nen neuen Golf z.B., sowas finde ich *******.  Das wird bald wie bei den Handys. Nach nen Jahr hat mein ein veraltetes Model und braucht unbedingt das neue.
> 
> Ich würde mir bei Autos Zyklen von mindestens 10 Jahren wünschen, bis ein neues Model vorgestellt wird. Mit dezenter optischer Modelpflege zwischendurch.


Das Problem ist nicht das Intervall, in dem neues Zeug kommt, sondern die Tatsache, dass sich Leute darüber definieren, was sie für ein Handy haben oder was für ein Auto sie fahren.

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren mein Handy gekauft, und sehe heute noch absolut keinen Grund zu wechseln. Mich interessiert das neue Modell kein Bisschen, solange mein Altes alles, was ich damit tue, perfekt kann. 
Beim Auto ist es doch das Selbe. Ich finde kurze Produktzyklen gut, denn wenn ich etwas kaufe, hätte ich gerne etwas, das recht neu am Markt ist. Wie lange ich es dann behalte hat doch gar nichts damit zu tun, wann der Nachfolger erscheint. Wer so denkt, sollte sein Konsumverhalten überdenken, aber nicht den Hersteller beschuldigen, zu kurze Produktzyklen zu haben.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Januar 2015)

Die 3Jahre kommen gut hin, dann können in gleichen Intervall wieder neue Leasing Fahrzeuge unter die Leute gebracht werden und 2× das gleiche Auto hintereinander wäre sonst eventuell ein Grund den Hersteller zu Wechseln.


----------



## watercooled (4. Januar 2015)

Und dem Gebrauchtwagenmarkt tuts gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Letzters...


...mal nur so Interesse halber wie wird denn die Hochdruckregelung gemacht, wenn auf Gas gefahren wird? Macht die Hochdruckpumpe weiterhin Volldampf oder läuft die Leer mit? Ist ja nicht so ganz ohne was eine Hochdruckpumpe an Leistung vom Motor zieht, wenn die mitläuft.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die 3Jahre kommen gut hin, dann können in gleichen Intervall wieder neue Leasing Fahrzeuge unter die Leute gebracht werden und 2× das gleiche Auto hintereinander wäre sonst eventuell ein Grund den Hersteller zu Wechseln.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei meinem Dad war es beim letzten mal nur ein BMW geworden weil es keinen neuen A6 gab.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht das Intervall, in dem neues Zeug kommt, sondern die Tatsache, dass sich Leute darüber definieren, was sie für ein Handy haben oder was für ein Auto sie fahren.
> 
> Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren mein Handy gekauft, und sehe heute noch absolut keinen Grund zu wechseln. Mich interessiert das neue Modell kein Bisschen, solange mein Altes alles, was ich damit tue, perfekt kann.
> Beim Auto ist es doch das Selbe. Ich finde kurze Produktzyklen gut, denn wenn ich etwas kaufe, hätte ich gerne etwas, das recht neu am Markt ist. Wie lange ich es dann behalte hat doch gar nichts damit zu tun, wann der Nachfolger erscheint. Wer so denkt, sollte sein Konsumverhalten überdenken, aber nicht den Hersteller beschuldigen, zu kurze Produktzyklen zu haben.




Bei Handys interessieren mich sowas auch nicht. Wie will man ein billiges Handy mit dem Kauf und Unterhalt von nem Auto vergleichen? Das ist was ganz anderes. Das sind die Argumente von Menschen, die vielleicht Fahrrad fahren... 

Bei KFZs (und natürlich auch bei anderen Produkten) ist es eben so, dass der Hersteller durch kurze Produktzyklen den Wiederkaufswert der Autos senkt. Ein aktuelles Model (wieder)verkauft sich eben besser, als eins aus der letzten Generation. Die immer kürzeren Produktzyklen heben den (schon jetzt eklatanten) Wertverlust bei Neuwagen noch weiter an. 

Zudem kostet ein Auto im Gegensatz zu nem Handy einfach richtig viel Geld. Da findet man das vielleicht etwas weniger doll, wenn man zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf ein "altes" Auto vor der Tür stehen hat (nicht nur aus den oben geschilderten monetären Gründen, sondern vielleicht auch aus emotionalen Gründen) und noch zich Jahre weiterfinanzieren kann.  Gut, wenn man sowas nicht will, kann man auch leasen, aber das ist nix für mich. Die Nummer hab ich schon durch. 

Es mag Leute geben, die sich alle paar Jahre ein neues Auto leisten können und auch auf den Wertverlust pfeifen. Ich gehöre nicht dazu. Ich muss hart für meine Karre arbeiten. Deswegen bin ich absolut pro lange Produktzyklen und sanfte optische Facelifts bei den Autos. Aus emotionalen und aus wirtschaftlichen Beweggründen.    

Klar freuen sich die Gebrauchtwagenkäufer.  Aber da gehöre ich eben nicht dazu.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Januar 2015)

Warum muss man den Geld verlieren, wenn man sich nach 3 Jahren ein neues Auto kauft. Ich gehe ja nicht von nem Neuwagen aus. Gibt aber viele Autos die kein Wirklichen Wertverlust in 3 Jahren haben. Wenn man Glück hat verdient man damit sogar Geld.


----------



## ebastler (4. Januar 2015)

Also bei uns in der Familie wird ein Auto gefahren, bis es kaputt geht... Haben seit 15 Jahren den alten VW Lupo (den ich jetzt grad fahre), und Papa hat seit 2007 seinen Defender. Keiner von uns sieht grad irgendeinen Grund, was Neues zu kaufen, so lange das Auto noch geht, wie es soll.
Wenn man alle paar Jahre das Auto verkaufen will, mag der kurze Produktzyklus schlecht sei - aber genau das finde ich sowieso eine bedenkliche Entwicklung unserer Konsumgesellschaft. mMn kauft man etwas, und sollte es dann behalten, bis es nicht mehr geht, wie es soll, oder gar nicht mehr geht.


----------



## keinnick (4. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Da findet man das vielleicht etwas weniger doll, wenn man zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf ein "altes" Auto vor der Tür stehen hat (nicht nur aus den oben geschilderten monetären Gründen, sondern vielleicht auch aus emotionalen Gründen) und noch zich Jahre weiterfinanzieren kann.



Wenn man ein 2 Jahre altes Auto noch "zig Jahre" weiterfinanzieren muss, dann muss man evtl. auch mal prüfen ob das gewünschte Auto nicht preislich eine Nummer zu groß oder die gewählte monatliche Rate zu klein war, oder?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Januar 2015)

Nach drei Jahren hat man in der Regel grob 50% Wertverlust, damit ist schwer Geld zu verdienen. 
Was noch gut geht ist ganz frühes Abstoßen wie bei manchen Autovermietungen und somit schnelles Ausnutzen der Mengenrabatte.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn man ein 2 Jahre altes Auto noch "zig Jahre" weiterfinanzieren muss, dann muss man evtl. auch mal prüfen ob das gewünschte Auto nicht preislich eine Nummer zu groß oder die gewählte monatliche Rate zu klein war, oder?



 Wenn man z.B. lange Produktzyklen hätte, würde wenig dagegen sprechen, ein Auto in kleinen Raten über einen längeren Zeitraum zu finanzieren. Man würde ja in dem Hinblick kein Geld verlieren, dass man befürchten müsste dass das Auto durch eine neue Generation abgelöst werden würde und man hätte Planungssicherheit. Aber durch die immer schnelleren Produktzyklen wird man ja quasi dazu gezwungen, schnell und mit hohen Raten zu finanzieren. Ansonsten kann man halt auch gleich Leasen. Mit allen damit verbundenen Nachteilen. 

Und ja, um auf deine Argumentation zurückzukommen, dies kann dazu führen, dass man sich manche Autos eben nicht leisten kann.





ebastler schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Familie wird ein Auto gefahren, bis es kaputt geht... Haben seit 15 Jahren den alten VW Lupo (den ich jetzt grad fahre), und Papa hat seit 2007 seinen Defender. Keiner von uns sieht grad irgendeinen Grund, was Neues zu kaufen, so lange das Auto noch geht, wie es soll.
> Wenn man alle paar Jahre das Auto verkaufen will, mag der kurze Produktzyklus schlecht sei - aber genau das finde ich sowieso eine bedenkliche Entwicklung unserer Konsumgesellschaft. mMn kauft man etwas, und sollte es dann behalten, bis es nicht mehr geht, wie es soll, oder gar nicht mehr geht.



Ich finde, grundsätzlich hast hast Recht, wie du denkst!


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B. lange Produktzyklen hätte, würde wenig dagegen sprechen, ein Auto in kleinen Raten über einen längeren Zeitraum zu finanzieren. Man würde ja in dem Hinblick kein Geld verlieren, dass man befürchten müsste dass das Auto durch eine neue Generation abgelöst werden würde und man hätte Planungssicherheit. Aber durch die immer schnelleren Produktzyklen wird man ja quasi dazu gezwungen, schnell und mit hohen Raten zu finanzieren. Ansonsten kann man halt auch gleich Leasen. Mit allen damit verbundenen Nachteilen.



 Seit wann spart man denn Geld wenn man mit kleineren Raten über einen längeren Zeitraum finanziert? Das scheint mir dann doch ein wenig weit her geholt. Beim Autofahren verliert man im Übrigen immer Geld - alles andere ist ne Illusion...

Die Produktionszyklen sind auch nicht immer kürzer bei Autos, von vereinzelten Ausnahmen vlt. mal abgesehen. Zu schnelle Modellwechsel würden sich finanziell für die Hersteller kaum lohnen, weil dann ja der mit einem neuen Modell verbundene Invest (x Milliarden!) gar nicht mehr lohnen würde. Meist wird bei solch schnellen Zyklenwechseln auch gar nicht das Modell erneuert, sondern nur ein Facelift als neues Modell verkauft.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Seit wann spart man denn Geld wenn man mit kleineren Raten über einen längeren Zeitraum finanziert? Das scheint mir dann doch ein wenig weit her geholt.



Im Endeffekt zahlt man natürlich über die lange Finanzierung mehr.  Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Autos da draußen rumfahren, die über 36 Monate mit großer Schlußrate finanziert sind. 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> Meist wird bei solch schnellen Zyklenwechseln auch gar nicht das Modell erneuert, sondern nur ein Facelift als neues Modell verkauft.



Ist doch aber beim Wiederverkauf egal. Alt ist alt.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich find den Wertverlust von Neufahrzeugen einfach abartig, der Grund warum ich mir niemals nen Neuwagen holen würde. Ausgenommen ich hätte soviel Geld dass es mir egal wäre wieviel Geld ich hab.


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2015)

Oder du willst ein individuelles Auto mit speziellen Ausstattungen, was du aber gebraucht nicht finden kannst...


----------



## Makalar (4. Januar 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oder du willst ein individuelles Auto mit speziellen Ausstattungen, was du aber gebraucht nicht finden kannst...



Diese Individualität muss es einem aber dann auch wert sein, einen Aufpreis für einen Neuwagen zu zahlen, dessen Wert ziemlich schnell sinkt.
Mir wäre es das nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Nach drei Jahren hat man in der Regel grob 50% Wertverlust, damit ist schwer Geld zu verdienen.
> Was noch gut geht ist ganz frühes Abstoßen wie bei manchen Autovermietungen und somit schnelles Ausnutzen der Mengenrabatte.


Bei neuwagen vuelleicht aber bei keinem auto was 15 oder 20 jahre alt ist.


----------



## Lee (4. Januar 2015)

Meine Sorge bei Gebrauchten (auch bei jungen gebrauchten) ist immer, dass ich nicht weiß, welchen Unsinn der Vorbesitzer schon damit getrieben hat.
Gerade wenn man weiß, dass man so ein Fahrzeug nur ein zwei Jahre behält kann ich mir vorstellen, dass viele dann nicht so aufs Warmfahren, Kaltfahren oder irgendeine Form von Materialschonung achten. Und ich meine das lässt sich auc nicht so leicht überprüfen, ob der Motor oder Getriebe nun schon übel mitgenommen sind oder nicht.
Wie seht ihr das?

Wenn man selbst als Gebrauchtkäufer nicht vorhat das Auto lange zu fahren ist das ja halb so wild, aber wenn man es länger behält möchte ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt für die Bedienungsfehler der Vorbesitzer zahlen müssen.

Wobei vermutlich, zumindest bei höherpreisigen Fahrzeugen, die Ersparnis durch den Gebrauchtkauf notfalls auch ein neues Getriebe wieder reinholen kann...

So oder so finde ich es gut zu wissen, dass mein Auto fast immer halbwegs sachgemäß bedient wurde und wenn dann etwas auftritt, es am Auto liegt und nicht an mir oder dem Vorbesitzer.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Meine Sorge bei Gebrauchten (auch bei jungen gebrauchten) ist immer, dass ich nicht weiß, welchen Unsinn der Vorbesitzer schon damit getrieben hat.
> Gerade wenn man weiß, dass man so ein Fahrzeug nur ein zwei Jahre behält kann ich mir vorstellen, dass viele dann nicht so aufs Warmfahren, Kaltfahren oder irgendeine Form von Materialschonung achten. Und ich meine das lässt sich auc nicht so leicht überprüfen, ob der Motor oder Getriebe nun schon übel mitgenommen sind oder nicht.
> Wie seht ihr das?



Hoffen und beten?


----------



## Makalar (4. Januar 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Meine Sorge bei Gebrauchten (auch bei jungen gebrauchten) ist immer, dass ich nicht weiß, welchen Unsinn der Vorbesitzer schon damit getrieben hat.
> Gerade wenn man weiß, dass man so ein Fahrzeug nur ein zwei Jahre behält kann ich mir vorstellen, dass viele dann nicht so aufs Warmfahren, Kaltfahren oder irgendeine Form von Materialschonung achten. Und ich meine das lässt sich auc nicht so leicht überprüfen, ob der Motor oder Getriebe nun schon übel mitgenommen sind oder nicht.
> Wie seht ihr das?



Ich sehe das genauso, ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wie, bzw. ob man überhaupt rausfinden kann, ob das Fahrzeug eingefahren wurde. Ich bezweifle manchmal, dass Leute, die das Auto nur ca. 5k km gefahren sind, es wirklich gut eingefahren haben.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2015)

Es gibt Autos die ich nicht gebraucht kaufen würde wie meinen Cupra. Unser Passat mit 140PS TDIdagegen war ein VW Werksdienstwagen mit 32tkm in 6 Monaten, da sprach nichts dagegen.

Man kann natürlich immer Glück oder Pech haben, aber beim Cupra/GTI/S3 und ähnlichen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Karre getreten wurde doch höher.


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Januar 2015)

Meine letzten 3 Fahrzeuge waren Autos, die vom Vorbesitzer (Firmeninhaber oder Geschäftsführer) über 3 oder 4 Jahre geleast waren,
die regelmäßig gewartet und gepflegt wurden und ein lückenloses Scheckheft besaßen.
Die wurden beim Vertragspartner gekauft, bekamen Gebrauchtwagen- und Longlife-Garantie und kosteten ca. ein Drittel des Neupreises.
Dafür bekommt man ein top ausgestattetes Auto und kann relativ sicher sein, dass der Wagen pfleglicher behandelt wurde
als ein 140 PS-Vertreter-Diesel.

Kostet allerdings etwas Zeit und Mühe, die passende Austattung zu finden und manchmal muss man eben auch einen Kompromiss
eingehen.

Aber wer sagt denn, das Probefahrten nicht auch Spaß machen dürfen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Januar 2015)

Ich habe da keine bedenken. Wenn was kaputt geht wirds halt ersetzt. Damit muss man rechnen. Nach dem Motto könnte man nur Neuwagen fahren, aber da kann man auch mal pech haben.


----------



## watercooled (4. Januar 2015)

Dann dauf dir doch n abgewetzten 996 mit 300k auf der Uhr für 12k€  
Wenn was kaputt geht kannst du es ja ersetzen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich immer Glück oder Pech haben, aber beim Cupra/GTI/S3 und ähnlichen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Karre getreten wurde doch höher.



Das stimmt. Vorallem bei sportlichen Autos muss man aufpassen.
Mein nächstes Auto ist auch ein typisches "Tuningobjekt" und da muss man auch extrem aufpassen, dass man da kein runtergerittenes Auto kauft.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Januar 2015)

lol was bist den du für einer ? Wo habe ich gesagt das ich nicht auf den Zustand des Autos achte ? natürlich guckt man auf einen gepflegten allgemeinzustand, aber wenn man ein sich ein Auto aussgesucht hat wo alles passt, sollte man sich darüber mMn nicht allzu viele Gedanken machen, entweder hat man Glück oder halt Pech. Ändern kann mans dann eh nicht, warum sollte man sich also lange darüber ärgern etc. Ist doch sinnlos.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Januar 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Meine Sorge bei Gebrauchten (auch bei jungen gebrauchten) ist immer, dass ich nicht weiß, welchen Unsinn der Vorbesitzer schon damit getrieben hat.
> Gerade wenn man weiß, dass man so ein Fahrzeug nur ein zwei Jahre behält kann ich mir vorstellen, dass viele dann nicht so aufs Warmfahren, Kaltfahren oder irgendeine Form von Materialschonung achten. Und ich meine das lässt sich auc nicht so leicht überprüfen, ob der Motor oder Getriebe nun schon übel mitgenommen sind oder nicht.
> Wie seht ihr das?
> 
> ...



Naja, es ist ja jetzt nicht so dass ein Auto nach 10tkm zerfällt wenn man nicht immer penibelst auf Warm- und Kaltfahrphasen geachtet hat. Viel wichtiger ist der eingehaltene, nachweisbare Service. Und oft merkt man dass einem Verkäufer an zu welcher Art Fahrer er gehört. 

Wenn man dann beim Kauf noch auf so paar relevante Dinge achtet dann dürfte da meist nichts schief gehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist doch aber beim Wiederverkauf egal. Alt ist alt.



Aber eben wie gesagt die Ausnahme bzw. zumindest über alles gesehen nicht schlimmer wie früher. Ich persönlich kaufe auch erst gar keine Autos (in meinem Fall kaufen wir für meine Frau gelegentlich ein Auto, ich hab ja eh alle 3 Jahre ein Neues - im übrigen fast 3x hintereinander dasselbe... soviel zu den Produktlebensdauern) um damit auf einen hohen Wiederverkaufswert zu schielen. Mir gehts um das abzudeckende Anforderungsprofil. Bei uns werden Autos so lange gefahren bis es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mehr geht (das letzte nach nem Unfallschaden, das vorletzte nach dem ersten Kind) bzw. bis es halt he ist.

Gewinn ist eh nicht zu machen und viele die auf hohe Wiederverkaufspreise hoffen rechnen sich die Realität schön. Als Beispiel sei ein ehemaliger Kommilitone genannt, der mir prozentual wunderbar vorrechnete, dass er vom Kaufpreis aus gesehen 15% weniger Verlust macht, wenn er sein Auto nach 4 Jahren wieder verkauft als ich wenn ich das täte. Das dabei seine Kapitalbindung über diese 4 Jahre 10k€ höher war und damit absolut gesehen auch sein Verlust in realen Zahlen um xk€ höher war als es in meinem Fall wäre hat er zunächst nicht kapiert. Naja er ist Professor geworden, die sind eh immer ein wenig weltfremd...


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja jetzt nicht so dass ein Auto nach 10tkm zerfällt wenn man nicht immer penibelst auf Warm- und Kaltfahrphasen geachtet hat. Viel wichtiger ist der eingehaltene, nachweisbare Service. Und oft merkt man dass einem Verkäufer an zu welcher Art Fahrer er gehört.
> 
> Wenn man dann beim Kauf noch auf so paar relevante Dinge achtet dann dürfte da meist nichts schief gehen.


Da fällt mir die Folge Ps Profis mit dem M3 ein, wenn man so nen Verkäufer hat würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Lee (4. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja jetzt nicht so dass ein Auto nach 10tkm zerfällt wenn man nicht immer penibelst auf Warm- und Kaltfahrphasen geachtet hat. Viel wichtiger ist der eingehaltene, nachweisbare Service. Und oft merkt man dass einem Verkäufer an zu welcher Art Fahrer er gehört.
> 
> Wenn man dann beim Kauf noch auf so paar relevante Dinge achtet dann dürfte da meist nichts schief gehen.



Also ein VW Transporter, den ich bei meiner Zeit bei der Post bewegt habe, hatte lediglich 20t km auf der Uhr und war völlig am Ende. Natürlich ist das ein Extrembeispiel weil der Einsatz bei der Post mit das schlimmste ist, was man einem Auto antun kann, aber es ist durchaus möglich, dass ein Auto mit wenig Laufleistung schnell kaputt geht.

Wenn jetzt so ein Typ seine Gänge immer rein rammt, ewig die Kupplung schleifen lässt oder schnappen lässt, natürlich kalt Vollgas gibt, Rückwärtsgänge schon reingehauen werden während das Auto noch vorwärts rollt und umgekehrt kann sowas denke ich durchaus auch bei nicht Post Fahrzeugen vorkommen. Zwar nicht so krass (das würde man letztendlich auch sofort bei der Probefahrt merken), aber ein bleibender Schaden kann da durchaus angerichtet sein.

Oder der SUV meiner Mutter damals. Den haben wir mit 50t km abgegeben. Weil meine Mutter nicht gerade ein Talent im Umgang mit technischen Geräten ist war die Kupplung und das Getriebe auch schon in mieserablen Zustand nach der kurzen Laufleistung.

Sowohl bei Mutters SUV als auch bestimmt beim Post Auto waren die Service Intervalle aber eingehalten. 

Es bleibt also eine Frage des Glücks und eventuell erkennt man was wenn man den Verkäufer mal fahren lässt und ihm so zuhört. Aber wenn der gebraucht bei Händler steht kann man das natürlich nicht machen.

Ich kenne im übrigen genug Autofahrer die zwar absolut anständige Menschen sind und auch nach außen zuverlässig und seriös wirken (und auch im Verkaufsgespräch so rüber kommen würden), aber von korrekter Bedienung eines Fahrzeugs oder materialschonender Fahrweise einfach überhaupt keine Ahnung haben.

Edit: Das ist jetzt natürlich schwarzmalerei und sehr häufig kommt es nicht ganz so schlimm oder die Fehlbedienung (die ich vielen Menschen einfach mangels Interesse und Sachkenntnis unterstellen würde) hat keine so gravierenden Folgen. Aber bei meinem Glück erwisch ich sicher bei meinem ersten Gebrauchten genau so ein Fahrzeug.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Soweit ich weiß bringt man beim vorwärtsfahren den Rückwärtsgang garnicht rein


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Januar 2015)

Doch, unterhalb einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit auf alle Fälle und bei jeder anderen Geschwindigkeit mit Gewalt. Was soll einen daran hindern?


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Gabs doch schon so viele Tests, und soweit ich mich erinnert hats keiner geschafft den Gang reinzubekommen.


----------



## watercooled (4. Januar 2015)

Der geht locker rein. Ist beim rangieren auch recht praktisch.
Ab 20kmh wirds denke ich aber mal fast unmöglich sein...


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Also Geschwindigkeiten von unter 5 km/schließ ich bei solchen Aussagen aus


----------



## Hitman-47 (4. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn du das jetzt nicht hören willst, aber auch mit Geschwindigkeiten < 5km/h Vorwärtsfahren ist und bleibt Vorwärtsfahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Ich mein damit dass bei sowas Rückwärtsgang reinhauen ja nicht soo viel Schaden macht


----------



## watercooled (4. Januar 2015)

Geht ziemlich auf die Synchronringe...


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Das schon, aber soweit ich weiß nicht so, dass die nach 20 mal das machen den Geist aufgeben...


----------



## watercooled (4. Januar 2015)

20 mal nicht, aber wer permanent so rangiert macht sich nicht gerade beliebt beim Getriebe


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Januar 2015)

Ja das nicht, aber es hält das schon ne Weile aus.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...mal nur so Interesse halber wie wird denn die Hochdruckregelung gemacht, wenn auf Gas gefahren wird? Macht die Hochdruckpumpe weiterhin Volldampf oder läuft die Leer mit? Ist ja nicht so ganz ohne was eine Hochdruckpumpe an Leistung vom Motor zieht, wenn die mitläuft.



Wie genau das funktioniert kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich mich erstens mit Gasanlagen nie wirklich beschäftigt habe und zweitens das Auto so gut wie nie sehe. Aber es ist so das du eine Anzeige hast, die dir anzeigt ob du auf Gas oder auf Benzin fährst. Gleichzeitigt ist das auch die Tankanzeige für den Gastank, wenn du vorne eine rote LED hast läuft er auf Benzin (Warmlaufphase und Vollgasfahrten). Ist diese Lampe befindest du dich im Gasbetrieb... das wird alles elektronisch über ein sperates Steuergerät geregelt. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Hochdruckpumpe von der Gasanlage (da sitzt die Pumpe ähnlich wie bei einem Benzintank) im "Benzinbetrieb" einfach nur abgeschaltet wird. Bei der Benzinpumpe hört man das sie quasi nicht läuft. Es kann natürlich auch sein das beide Laufen und einen gewissen "Druck" aufrecht erhalten, weil dieses Umschalten merkt man bei unserer Gasanlage nicht. Beim Probe I vom Kumpel schaltet die Gasanlage ebenfalls um, jedoch merkt man da dieses Umschalten deutlich. Er ruckelt kurz was mich persönlich ziemlich stören würde. Wenn man jedoch den Preis von nur 700Euro inkl Eintragung mit einrechnet könnte man damit leben. Die Gasanlage im Sunny hingegen hat knapp das doppelte gekostet. Seine wurde in Polen verbaut unsere in Deutschland, jedoch vom Vorbesitzer. Man sieht auch optisch da schon einen Unterschied... sein Tankventil sitzt recht lieblos hinter den Tankdeckel gefummelt aus und beim Sunny ist es in die Heckschürze eingelassen mit einem kleinen Drehverschluss. Auch wurde beim Sunny deutlich mehr auf die Optik des Kabelbaums geachtet...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie genau das funktioniert kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich mich erstens mit Gasanlagen nie wirklich beschäftigt habe und zweitens das Auto so gut wie nie sehe. Aber es ist so das du eine Anzeige hast, die dir anzeigt ob du auf Gas oder auf Benzin fährst. Gleichzeitigt ist das auch die Tankanzeige für den Gastank, wenn du vorne eine rote LED hast läuft er auf Benzin (Warmlaufphase und Vollgasfahrten). Ist diese Lampe befindest du dich im Gasbetrieb... das wird alles elektronisch über ein sperates Steuergerät geregelt. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Hochdruckpumpe von der Gasanlage (da sitzt die Pumpe ähnlich wie bei einem Benzintank) im "Benzinbetrieb" einfach nur abgeschaltet wird. Bei der Benzinpumpe hört man das sie quasi nicht läuft. Es kann natürlich auch sein das beide Laufen und einen gewissen "Druck" aufrecht erhalten, weil dieses Umschalten merkt man bei unserer Gasanlage nicht. Beim Probe I vom Kumpel schaltet die Gasanlage ebenfalls um, jedoch merkt man da dieses Umschalten deutlich. Er ruckelt kurz was mich persönlich ziemlich stören würde. Wenn man jedoch den Preis von nur 700Euro inkl Eintragung mit einrechnet könnte man damit leben. Die Gasanlage im Sunny hingegen hat knapp das doppelte gekostet. Seine wurde in Polen verbaut unsere in Deutschland, jedoch vom Vorbesitzer. Man sieht auch optisch da schon einen Unterschied... sein Tankventil sitzt recht lieblos hinter den Tankdeckel gefummelt aus und beim Sunny ist es in die Heckschürze eingelassen mit einem kleinen Drehverschluss. Auch wurde beim Sunny deutlich mehr auf die Optik des Kabelbaums geachtet...


Hmmm ich meinte eigentlich die Benzin-Hochdruckpumpe, die am Motor sitzt und den Einspritzdruck für die Injektoren erzeugt. Gibt es in Fahrzeugen überhaupt mechanische LPG Pumpen, die am Motor sitzen? 
Die Motorsteuerung bekommt ja nicht mit das eine Gasanlage eingebaut wurde und deswegen hat man ja auf einmal keine Druckentnahme durch die Injektoren mehr. Deswegen wär es ganz interessant ob da irgendwas gebastelt wurde das entweder über das Mengenregelventil auf der Niederdruckseite Nullförderung eingeleitet wird oder nichts gemacht wird und weiterhin voller Hochdruck im System anliegt. Die ersten Direkteinspritzer hatten ja auch so um die 60-100 Bar Benzindruck, was ne Menge Sprit verbraucht, wenn der unnötig permanent aufgebaut wird.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß bringt man beim vorwärtsfahren den Rückwärtsgang garnicht rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir haben bei Daimler synchronisierte und schrägverzahnte Rückwärtsgänge.  Die bekommt man auch beim vorwärts fahren rein.(wenn man die Schaltsperre austrickst) Außerdem hat man nicht das typische heulen von grade verzahnten Getrieben, wenn man mal nen bischen flotter rückwärts fährt.

Gemacht ist es nicht um es beim Vorwärtsfahren einzulegen, möglich ist es dank synchro aber schon.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2015)

Die Gasanlage muss eine Pumpe haben, weil beim Sunny sitzt die Benzinpumpe im Tank und eine weitere Pumpe gibt es da nicht. Eine Benzin-Hochdruckpumpe die irgendwo in oder an der Einspritzleiste sitzt gibt es da nicht. Also muss die Gasanlage ebenfalls eine Pumpe haben, weil das Gas geht schließlich nicht freiwillig in die Injectoren. Die Motorsteuerung hat natürlich keine Ahnung von der LPG Anlage, aber die Anlage selber besitzt ein Steuergerät das die Einspritzmenge usw regelt. Das Steuergerät ist auch mit dem normalen Motorsteuergerät verbunden. 

Der Motor hat ja auch keine Direkteinspritzung sondern eine Saugrohreinspritzung.

Edit: Gerade gesehen das ich "Direkteinspritzung" geschrieben habe, dachte es geht um Einspritzmotoren. Irgendwie stand ich da auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Gasanlage muss eine Pumpe haben, weil beim Sunny sitzt die Benzinpumpe im Tank und eine weitere Pumpe gibt es da nicht. Eine Benzin-Hochdruckpumpe die irgendwo in oder an der Einspritzleiste sitzt gibt es da nicht. Also muss die Gasanlage ebenfalls eine Pumpe haben, weil das Gas geht schließlich nicht freiwillig in die Injectoren. Die Motorsteuerung hat natürlich keine Ahnung von der LPG Anlage, aber die Anlage selber besitzt ein Steuergerät das die Einspritzmenge usw regelt. Das Steuergerät ist auch mit dem normalen Motorsteuergerät verbunden.
> 
> Der Motor hat ja auch keine Direkteinspritzung sondern eine Saugrohreinspritzung.
> 
> Edit: Gerade gesehen das ich "Direkteinspritzung" geschrieben habe, dass stimmt natürlich nicht.


Ja dann ist klar das in dem Auto eine Gasanlage funktioniert.  Nen 0815 Saugrohreinspritzer kann man immer mit Gasanlage umbauen. Hatte mich nur nen bischen stutzig gemacht, weil du erst geschriben hattest das es ein Direkteinspritzer ist. So nen Umbau hab ich nämlich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt da hab ich totalen Blödsinn erzählt, natürlich ist es kein Direkteinspritzer.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal mehr pennen und weniger in der Halle hängen nach dem Arbeiten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

Nicht so viel am Primer vom Scheibenkleber riechen.


----------



## Captn (5. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht so viel am Primer vom Scheibenkleber riechen.


Ach, so schlimm ist das sicher auch nicht. Einige unserer "schlauen" Arbeitskollegen setzen sich auch mal gerne vor nen LRT-Strahler .
Da ist der Primer wohl eher leichte Kost .


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

Mit LRT Strahler meinst du nen IR Strahler? Das ist doch mega harmlos. IR Licht ist für den Menschen absolut ungefährlich und jedes Objekt was wärmer ist als -273°C gibt IR Licht ab.


----------



## Captn (5. Januar 2015)

Damit härten wir Lackschichten von innen nach außen aus. Weiß nicht, ob das so gesund für die Birne ist .


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

Ja das ist ganz sticknormalese IR Licht, also Wärme. Kannst du dein ganzes Leben lang vorsitzen. Die Sonne ist da wesendlich schädlicher, da die auch UV Licht abgibt. Wenn dir kalt ist dann lieber in die Werkstatt und vor den IR Strahler. Ist gesünder als draußen in der Sonne zu sitzen!


----------



## Captn (5. Januar 2015)

Na dann. Wieder was dazu gelernt . Mir reicht aber mein beheiztes Büro .


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Januar 2015)

Gibt es auch für Menschen zur Wärmebehandlung (bei Verspannung, Erkältung etc.) Ebenfalls zur Aufzucht von Haustieren.
Sollte also unbedenklich sein. Wird aber sicher eine abgeschwächte Variante sein- andere Wellenlänge, aber gleiches Prinzip.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Januar 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Also ein VW Transporter, den ich bei meiner Zeit bei der Post bewegt habe, hatte lediglich 20t km auf der Uhr und war völlig am Ende. Natürlich ist das ein Extrembeispiel weil der Einsatz bei der Post mit das schlimmste ist, was man einem Auto antun kann, aber es ist durchaus möglich, dass ein Auto mit wenig Laufleistung schnell kaputt geht.
> 
> Wenn jetzt so ein Typ seine Gänge immer rein rammt, ewig die Kupplung schleifen lässt oder schnappen lässt, natürlich kalt Vollgas gibt, Rückwärtsgänge schon reingehauen werden während das Auto noch vorwärts rollt und umgekehrt kann sowas denke ich durchaus auch bei nicht Post Fahrzeugen vorkommen. Zwar nicht so krass (das würde man letztendlich auch sofort bei der Probefahrt merken), aber ein bleibender Schaden kann da durchaus angerichtet sein.
> 
> ...



Naja also komm, wenn du dir nen Auto anguckst und die Fahrzeuge sind so wie du beschrieben hast dann kaufst du den ja auch nicht, oder?   Deswegen meinte ich ja das man auf ein paar grundlegende Dinge achten sollte und wenn die Kiste keine Auffälligkeiten hat kann man den auch beruhigt kaufen.

Nen runtergerocktes Auto sollte man meist mit ein wenig Ahnung leicht identifizieren können.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Gabs doch schon so viele Tests, und soweit ich mich erinnert hats keiner geschafft den Gang reinzubekommen.



Dann hat man es nicht richtig probiert!



watercooled schrieb:


> 20 mal nicht, aber wer permanent so rangiert macht sich nicht gerade beliebt beim Getriebe



Das macht dem Getriebe gar nix, zumindest wenn man es wirklich nur beim Rangieren macht.

Btw. ein nicht geringer Anteil der Getriebe hat gar keinen synchronisierten RWG... Da gehts definitiv nicht auf die Synchronringe!


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Zumindest VW, Audi, Mercedes, BMW haben sowas. Bei meinem C2 geht der RWG zB nicht rein wenn man noch etwas vorwärts rollt.
Das Auto muss eine Sekunde stehen, dann geht er rein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Januar 2015)

Aber ich bezweifle, dass jemand so blöd ist und noch genüsslich unter Kreischen den RWG reinreißt.


----------



## crae (5. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn der Gang so rein geht, sollte man die Sekunde noch warten. Ist halt besser fürs Getriebe und die Sekunde wirds dann auch nicht ausmachen^^


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube der eben bemerkte Spritgeruch vom Beifahrerfußraum ausgehend erklärt meine sporadischen Startprobleme und das 1-2sek.-"Rattern" der Hochdruckpumpe ab und zu beim Anlassen ... Kann man Benzinleitungen flicken oder besser komplett neu einziehen ?

Edit sagt: Hat so eine Hochdruckpumpe vom Direkteinspritzer nicht für so einen Fall eine Art Rückschlagventil damit die eben nicht "leer" läuft?


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Aber ich bezweifle, dass jemand so blöd ist und noch genüsslich unter Kreischen den RWG reinreißt.



Ich habe letztens Privat eine Kupplung für die Tochter vom Chef eines Kumpels gemacht. Die Kupplung sah schon übel aus und ich fragte mich wie das sein könne. Hab halt auch einen Materialfehler gedacht... sie holte das Auto dann ab und fuhr heim. Später ist sie heulend zu ihrem Vater gelaufen und meinte das ich da was falsch gemacht haben muss. Die Kupplung würde immernoch so komische Geräusche machen... ihr Vater und mein Kumpel sind dann mit dem Wagen gefahren und haben nichts festgestellt. Darauf hin fragten beide in welcher Situation die Kupplung Geräusche machen würde, sie meinte dann das sobald sie in den Rückwärtsgang schaltet es kracht und es sehr schwer gehen würde. Nur wenn der Wagen steht würde es ohne Geräusche gehen. 

Sie hat ihrem Vater dann auch erzählt das der erste Gang sehr schwer reingeht, wenn sie ihn bei 40km/h wenn sie auf eine Ampel zurollt versucht einzulegen.


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Da stellen sich mir auch immer die nackenhaare auf wenn jemand beim zurollen auf eine Ampel den ersten Gang rein drücken muss...


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Januar 2015)

> Sie hat ihrem Vater dann auch erzählt das der erste Gang sehr schwer  reingeht, wenn sie ihn bei 40km/h wenn sie auf eine Ampel zurollt  versucht einzulegen.



Das habe ich auch schon gehört das er bei höherer geschwindigkeit schwerer rein gehen soll um den motor vor der hohen drehzahl zu schützen wen man doch von der kupplung geht,

 allerdings ist mir das bisher noch nicht aufgefallen wenn es so sein sollte.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2015)

Das mit dem 1. Gang verstehe ich auch nicht so recht, habe es aber auch schon oft beobachtet. Was will man mit dem 1. Gang so lang die Karre nicht steht?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gehört das er bei höherer geschwindigkeit schwerer rein gehen soll um den motor vor der hohen drehzahl zu schützen wen man doch von der kupplung geht,
> 
> allerdings ist mir das bisher noch nicht aufgefallen wenn es so sein sollte.


Öhh, der geht normal nur „schwer" rein weil das Getriebe noch zu schnell dreht..


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2015)

Ich schalte auch vom 5ten alle Gänge runter wenn ich auf eine Ampel zurolle. Jedoch lege ich den 1ten Gang frühestens bei unter 10km/h ein. Drüber geht der sowieso nur mit viel Kraftaufwand rein... aber es gibt Leute die merken sowas nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Januar 2015)

Hää warum legt man überhaupt noch nen anderen Gang ein wenn man auf die rote Ampel zurollt ? Einfach ausrollen lassen und bremsen ?!? Ersten Gang ist eh nur zum anfahren gedacht.


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2015)

Schonmal was von der Motorbremse gehört?
Dafür fahre ich manchmal auch im 2ten Gang an, beim Mazda sogar fast immer.

Beim roten NX kann ich leider nicht im 2ten Gang anfahren, da muss man die Gänge einzeln reinknüppeln. Weil da ist das Anfahren im 1ten Gang komplett ohne Schleifpunkt schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber das liegt an der Sintermetall-Kupplung.


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Bergab tue ich das auch, auf der ebenen nehm ich den ersten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Januar 2015)

Ja klar, aber doch nicht an jeder Ampel   Wozu habe ich ne Bremse ?


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Benny, wie fährt sich Sintermetall eigentlich im Alltag? Wo liegen da die vorzüge?


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Benny, wie fährt sich Sintermetall eigentlich im Alltag? Wo liegen da die vorzüge?



Im Alltag hast Du da vermutlich relativ wenig Vorzüge. Vor allem wenn Du häufig im Stop and Go Verkehr unterwegs bist.

Ich bin mal in so einer "aufgemotzten Kiste" gefahren und das Teil hatte so gut wie gar keinen Schleifpunkt. Du musstest die Gänge quasi "reinhauen" weil die Kupplung nur 0 und 1 kannte. Kann aber auch sein, dass die Karre einfach nur mies eingestellt war.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber doch nicht an jeder Ampel   Wozu habe ich ne Bremse ?


Du fährst also lieber die Bremsbeläge ab als die Motorbremswirkung zu nutzen? Das bestätigt meine Meinung von dir...


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Naja, Vorzüge im Alltag wirds keine haben, meine jetzt Vorzüge im Vergleich zu einer organischen im Bereich der höheren Leistung.


----------



## Riverna (5. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber doch nicht an jeder Ampel   Wozu habe ich ne Bremse ?



Gegenfrage wofür habe ich ein Getriebe? Wenn ich stark bremsen muss nehme ich die Bremse, wenn ich genug Zeit habe bremse ich mit der Motorbremse runter. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Benny, wie fährt sich Sintermetall eigentlich im Alltag? Wo liegen da die vorzüge?



Ein richtiges Urteil kann ich noch nicht abgeben, bin erst gut 4 Kilometer mit der neuen Kupplung gefahren. Wenn man anfährt und von der Kupplung runter geht zittert das Auto etwas mehr als bei einer normalen Kupplung. Der Schleifpunkt ist bei meiner auch sehr klein, aber hab auch eine Stage 4. Im grauen fahre ich eine Stage 1, da merkt man gar kein Unterschied. Bei einem Alltagswagen hätte ich aber keine Lust auf eine Sintermetallkupplung... da würde ich eher eine verstärkte Stage 1 oder 2 nutzen. Wobei das auch nur Sinn macht wenn du wirklich mehr Leistung hast. Im Mazda fahre ich z.B. die originale Kupplung die eigentlich für den 133PS Motor mit 168nm ist... hab einfach eine Sachs Kupplung genommen und die hat keine Probleme obwohl es mittlerweile 170PS und 220nm sind.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Januar 2015)

Also ich rühr da auch nicht alle Gänge an jeder Ampel durch, damit ich 'ne stärkere Motorbremse habe. Ich lass den Sechsten drin und fang dann irgendwann an zu bremsen bzw. schalte dann vom Sechsten in den Zweiten oder Dritten, falls ich nicht anhalten muss. Von meinem Zweitwagen die Automarik nudelt dir auch nicht alle Gänge durch, der rollt die ganze Zeit im Vierten und geht beim Bremsen dann erst runter.


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Kannst dem Getriebe aber "sagen" das su bremsen willst indem du die Bremse einmal antippst. Dann schält der (zumindest aktuellere machen das oft) einen Gang runter.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gegenfrage wofür habe ich ein Getriebe? Wenn ich stark bremsen muss nehme ich die Bremse, wenn ich genug Zeit habe bremse ich mit der Motorbremse runter.



Ich mache das auch so aber habe dazu als normaler Fahrer und somit KFZ-Laie mal eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Was "schadet" den Bauteilen mehr bzw. sorgt für mehr Verschleiß? Das normale bremsen oder das Verlangsamen via Motorbremse (ich denk da vor allem an die Kupplung)?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch so aber habe dazu als normaler Fahrer und somit KFZ-Laie mal eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Was "schadet" den Bauteilen mehr bzw. sorgt für mehr Verschleiß? Das normale bremsen oder das Verlangsamen via Motorbremse (ich denk da vor allem an die Kupplung)?


Kupplung lange schleifen bringt Verschleiß, Motorbremse nicht wirklich, ob die Kraft jetzt vom Getriebe her kommt oder vom Motor ist der Kupplung ja egal.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Januar 2015)

Türlich bringt das auch verschleiß am Getriebe. ich tausch dann lieber für ein paar Euro die bremsen, als irgendwann das Getriebe. Kollege von meinem Dad bremst quasi überall und nur mit Getriebe und bei dem wars nach 50k km kaputt und wurde noch bei BMW auf Kulanz ausgetauscht  bei dem sahen die Bremsscheiben dann auch noch wie neu aus (und beläge). 

Ist doch lächerlich an jeder Ampel die ganzen Gänge runterzurühren. Wenn man von der Landstraße in Ort fährt, da mache ich das auch öfter, aber doch nicht jedes mal wo ich anhalten muss.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Januar 2015)

Das glaub ich dir nicht....

Du willst mit nicht erzählen, dass 150 PS wesentlich weniger Verschleiß an nem Getriebe zu Stande kriegen als ab und zu Motorbremse...
Wie riverna schon sagte, wenn mans früg genug weiß wieso sollte man dann nicht mit Motorbremse arbeiten?


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Wie man mit einem Getriebe bremsen will ist auch ziemlich fragwürdig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Januar 2015)

Ja klar wie immer ich erzähl ja nur Lügenmärchen. Warum war dann das Getriebe kaputt? Wenn nicht weil er ständig und immer Motorbremse gemacht hat ? Woher weißt du auf einmal das der Wagen von dem Kollegen 150 PS hat ? Welchen Wagen meinst du damit überhaupt ? Wüsste nicht warum man nen Gang noch reinprügeln muss, obwohl er schon schwer reingeht beim normalen fahren, 1. gang zb.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Januar 2015)

Weil er wohl keinen Bmw mit 80 PS fahren wird, die Getriebe werden ja auch für Motorbremsen ausgelegt...

Bei ihm wirds wohl was anderes auch noch gewesen sein, außer er hat wirklich NUR Motorbremse gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich glaube der eben bemerkte Spritgeruch vom Beifahrerfußraum ausgehend erklärt meine sporadischen Startprobleme und das 1-2sek.-"Rattern" der Hochdruckpumpe ab und zu beim Anlassen ... Kann man Benzinleitungen flicken oder besser komplett neu einziehen ?
> 
> Edit sagt: Hat so eine Hochdruckpumpe vom Direkteinspritzer nicht für so einen Fall eine Art Rückschlagventil damit die eben nicht "leer" läuft?



Sind die Metall Hochdruckleitungen(Pumpe zur Rail) oder die Niederdruckleitungen(Tank zur Hochdruckpumpe) undicht? Jede Hochdruckpumpe hat ein Rückschlagventil, das auch funktioniert. Der Hochdruck geht nicht zurück in den Niederdruckkreis. Allerdings ist ja auf dem Niederdruckkreis durch die elektrische Vorförderpumpe etwa 3-6 Bar Druck drauf. Wenn da was undicht ist dann muss entweder das Leitungssegment oder die komplette Leitung getauscht werden.



Vor ner Ampel nehme ich auch immer die Motorbremse allerdings nur in dem Gang, in dem ich grade fahre. Innerorts ist das meist der 3. und da hab ich noch reichlich Motorbremse um gut langsamer zu werden. Dann bremse ich vor der Ampel runter und kuppel kurz vor LL Drehzahl aus.(ist etwa bei 15-20) Dann Gang raus und Kupplung rein. Vor jeder Ampel die Gänge runterrühren hätte ich keinen Nerv zu. Wenn man das ohne Zwischengas macht geht das auch auf die Kupplung.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gehört das er bei höherer  geschwindigkeit schwerer rein gehen soll um den motor vor der hohen  drehzahl zu schützen wen man doch von der kupplung geht,
> 
> allerdings ist mir das bisher noch nicht aufgefallen wenn es so sein sollte.


Je größer der Drehzahlunterschied des einzulegenden Ganges, umso mehr muss das Getriebe synchronisieren. Die Zeit in der es "schwer" geht hindert einen die Sperrverzahnung daran den Gang einzulegen, bevor Gleichlauf hergestellt ist. Denn jedes Schaltgetriebe ist ja ein Schaltmuffengetriebe, alle Zahnräder im Getriebe sind in premanenten Eingriff, auch wenn der Gang nicht eingelegt ist. Man verbindet mit der Schaltmuffe nur das Zahnrad mit der Getriebewelle und wählt so den entsprechenden Gang. Wenn es kräftig Geräusche beim Verschalten gibt, dann ist das die Schaltverzahnung, die gegeneinander reibt und nicht die Zahnräder.



watercooled schrieb:


> Da stellen sich mir auch immer die  nackenhaare auf wenn jemand beim zurollen auf eine Ampel den ersten Gang  rein drücken muss...


+1
Manche drücken bei 50 schon den 1. Gang rein. Ist mega sinnlos, weil sie eh nicht einkuppeln, sondern die ganze Ampelphase auf der Kupplung bleiben.  Haben wir wenigstens was zu tun... ...neue Getriebe bauen sich ja schließlich nicht von alleine ein.


----------



## skycurve (5. Januar 2015)

Moin,
also da muss ich Excite aber recht geben.
Wenn es lange bergab geht, klar verwendet man da die Motorbremse, aber jedes mal wenn man auf eine Ampel zurollt alle Gänge durchschalten? Da kann ich persönlich nur den Kopf schütteln, besonders bei Leuten, die dann bei 80 den 3 Gang einlegen und die Motordrehzahl um 2k rein durch Schleifen der Kupplung anheben. Die Synchronringe freuen sich natürlich auch, doppelt so oft arbeiten zu müssen.
Ich bleibe einfach bis kurz vor Leerlaufdrehzahl im ursprünglichen Gang.
Deshalb ist oft bei 100-120k Kilometer die Kupplung runter oder das Getriebe lässt sich nicht mehr schnell sauber schalten.
Das alles stimmt natürlich nicht, wenn ihr jedes mal vor dem Runterschalten doppel(!)kuppeln tut und schön die richtige Drehzahl trefft.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung, klar, bei dem meisten werden die Synchronringe ein Autoleben lang halten, aber wie viel Bremse spart man denn dadurch, 10-15%?

Gruß


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Man muss ja nicht alle Gänge durch schalten. 

Wenn ich zB im 5. ohne Gas abgerollt komme lasse ich bis auf knapp über 1000upm rollen, lege dann den zweuten/dritten ein und gebe dabei sanft Gas so das die Drehzahl bissl hoch geht.
Dabei ruckelt nix, der Gang geht super weich rein, kupplung muss man so gut wie nicht schleifen lassen und ich muss nur auf den letzten 10 Metern leicht bremsen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja auch normal, irgendwer meinte von 5. jeden einzelnen Gang bis zur Ampel runterziehen. 


Und ja der Kollege fährt quasi nur Motorbremse. hat nen 316d, quasi kleinste was möglich ist


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das Auto muss eine Sekunde stehen, dann geht er rein.



Eine Sekunde stehen? Ist klar...



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Türlich bringt das auch verschleiß am Getriebe. ich tausch dann lieber für ein paar Euro die bremsen, als irgendwann das Getriebe. Kollege von meinem Dad bremst quasi überall und nur mit Getriebe und bei dem wars nach 50k km kaputt und wurde noch bei BMW auf Kulanz ausgetauscht  bei dem sahen die Bremsscheiben dann auch noch wie neu aus (und beläge).
> 
> Ist doch lächerlich an jeder Ampel die ganzen Gänge runterzurühren. Wenn man von der Landstraße in Ort fährt, da mache ich das auch öfter, aber doch nicht jedes mal wo ich anhalten muss.



Nein, das sorgt für keinen Verschleiß am Getriebe! Was soll denn da verschleißen? Erklär mir das bitte mal näher - ich hol schonmal das Popcorn...
Das Bremsmoment, das der Motor so bringt liegt im Bereich um 20Nm (abhängig von der Drehzahl). Was soll denn da am Getriebe kaputt gehen? 

Das Runterschalten hat mehrere Vorzüge, nicht zuletzt ist man, wenns grün wird, gleich im passenden Gang und muss nicht noch aus dem 6. raus in den 3. 4. oder sonst wo hin schalten.


----------



## skycurve (5. Januar 2015)

Im 5ten bei 1000rpm wirst du wahrscheinlich ca 35km/h draufhaben. Wegen 35km/h extra Kupplung und Getriebe betätigen, um bei den letzten Metern ja doch wieder bremsen zu müssen. Wenn man die Motorbremse so stark nutzt, dass man dabei die Bremse "spart", entsteht definitiv mehr Verschleiß am Antriebsstrang. In meinen Augen ist das Synchronringe und Kupplung gegen Bremse tauschen. Und das zweite ist wohl meistens billiger und schneller gewechselt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Bremsmoment, das der Motor so bringt liegt im Bereich um 20Nm (abhängig von der Drehzahl).


Bei nem 1,0 Liter 3 Zyl. Sauger.  

Er meinte warscheinlich das permanente runterschalten und nicht das fahren im Schub. Nicht KFZler sind da nicht so genau in der Beschreibung.



skycurve schrieb:


> Wenn man die  Motorbremse so stark nutzt, dass man dabei die Bremse "spart", entsteht  definitiv mehr Verschleiß am Antriebsstrang. In meinen Augen ist das  Synchronringe und Kupplung gegen Bremse tauschen. Und das zweite ist  wohl meistens billiger und schneller gewechselt.


+1 Das ist auf jeden Fall so. Bremse ist so unglaublich billig gegenüber Kupplung und Getriebe, da nutze ich auch lieber die Bremse vor der Ampel. Auf Bergabfahren ist runterschalten natürlich billiger.


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Eine Sekunde stehen? Ist klar...



Wenn ich im rollen oder direkt im Moment des anhaltend den RWG rein drücke dann habe ich da gaaanz unschöne Geräusche.
Gebe ich dem Auto eine gedenksekunde gehts Problemfrei.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wenn ich im rollen oder direkt im Moment des anhaltend den RWG rein drücke dann habe ich da gaaanz unschöne Geräusche.
> Gebe ich dem Auto eine gedenksekunde gehts Problemfrei.


Weil du es falsch machst.

Du nimmst den Gang schon raus, wenn die Eingangswelle noch dreht und haust dann an unsynchronisierten Gang in die drehende Welle rein. Das Ganze passiert nicht wenn du den Gang bis zum Stillstand der Räder drinlässt und dann erst rausnimmst. Dann kann man sofort schalten ohne krachen.

Denn solange ein Gang drin ist, ist die Eingangswelle mit den Rädern verbunden. Drehen die Räder noch und die nimmst den Gang raus, behält die Welle ihre Geschwindigkeit noch eine Weile bei. Bleibt der Gang drin, bremst du die Eingangswelle mit der Bertriebsbremse mit ab.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2015)

skycurve schrieb:


> Im 5ten bei 1000rpm wirst du wahrscheinlich ca 35km/h draufhaben. Wegen 35km/h extra Kupplung und Getriebe betätigen, um bei den letzten Metern ja doch wieder bremsen zu müssen. Wenn man die Motorbremse so stark nutzt, dass man dabei die Bremse "spart", entsteht definitiv mehr Verschleiß am Antriebsstrang. In meinen Augen ist das Synchronringe und Kupplung gegen Bremse tauschen. Und das zweite ist wohl meistens billiger und schneller gewechselt.



Ich habe kein so extrem kurz übersetztes Getriebe, dass ich bei 35 noch im 5. sein könnte, aber egal.

Was soll denn an den Synchronringen verschleißen, wenn ich damit eine solche Schaltung mache und was an der Kupplung? Da ist doch kaum Differenzdrehzahl drauf! Abgesehen davon bringt die Motorbremse praktisch nix, wenn man erst bei 1krpm runterschaltet, da ist der Motor ja kurz vor der Abwürgregelung... Sinniger ist es vorher runter zu schalten bei vlt. 2krpm oder so (muss mal schauen wann ich da schalte) um auch einen Effekt zu haben.

Wenn ich von weitem an eine rote Ampel hinfahre, dann gehe ich sehr früh vom Gas und rolle nach Möglichkeit so hin, dass ich überhaupt nicht bremsen muss, sondern noch rolle bis es grün wird. Das spart Sprit, da ich  zum einen im Schub rolle und zum anderen weil ich nicht von 0 wegfahre, sondern noch ein wenig kinetische Energie habe. 

Das geht aber natürlich so extrem nicht überall, immerhin sollte man den rückwärtigen Verkehr nicht aufhalten, der vlt. an der Ampel die "grüne" Abbiegespur nutzen möchte oder ne Abfahrt oder was weiß ich. Verschleiß entsteht aber definitiv nicht!


----------



## skycurve (5. Januar 2015)

@Watercooled: Wenn du den vorherigen Gang, den du eingelegt hattest, drinlässt und erst im wirklich Stillstand rausnimmst, kannst du sofort in den RWG gehen, ohne Gedenksekunde. Das was du beschreibst, kenne ich von mehreren älteren Autos.


----------



## watercooled (5. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil du es falsch machst.
> 
> Du nimmst den Gang schon raus, wenn die Eingangswelle noch dreht und haust dann an unsynchronisierten Gang in die drehende Welle rein. Das Ganze passiert nicht wenn du den Gang bis zum Stillstand der Räder drinlässt und dann erst rausnimmst. Dann kann man sofort schalten ohne krachen.


Kurz davor. Klingt logisch was du sagst, aber hätte nicht gedacht das die noch so lange nachdreht bei der niedrigen Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kurz davor. Klingt logisch was du sagst, aber hätte nicht gedacht das die noch so lange nachdreht bei der niedrigen Geschwindigkeit.


Kannste mal sehen wie gut die gelagert ist und wieviel Gewicht die hat.  Die Kupplungsscheibe sitzt ja auch noch auf der Welle drauf und dreht mit. Da kommt schon einiges an Masse zusammen, was da munter vor sich hindreht.


----------



## skycurve (5. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Da ist doch kaum Differenzdrehzahl drauf!


Wenn du es aber 2kRpm und mehr machst, ist da sehr wohl eine größere Differenzdrehzahl vorhanden. Wenn du das ganze ohne doppel-zu-kuppeln machst, bekommen die Synchros diese Differenz ab. Ohne Zwischengas auch die Kupplung.
Aber ich denke du weißt schon genau was ich meine


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2015)

skycurve schrieb:


> Wenn du es aber 2kRpm und mehr machst, ist da sehr wohl eine größere Differenzdrehzahl vorhanden. Wenn du das ganze ohne doppel-zu-kuppeln machst, bekommen die Synchros diese Differenz ab. Ohne Zwischengas auch die Kupplung.



Da ist eine lächerlich kleine Differenzdrehzahl drauf, die zu keinem Verschleiß führt! Die Synchro ist für Schaltungen an der Drehzahlgrenze des Motors konzipiert, die wird nicht mal richtig warm, wenn du bei 2krpm schaltest!
Ebenso die Kupplung! Wo geht denn die Drehzahl hin, wenn du bei 2krpm z.B. vom 3. in den 2. schaltest? Auf irgendwas um die 3krpm. Jetzt nochmal was soll da passieren? (Ich merk auch grad beim überschlägigen rechnen, dass ich bei einer tieferen Drehzahl schalte, der Motor geht mir nicht auf 3 beim runterschalten - aber verschleißen würde deshalb dennoch nix)

Im Versuch wird jede Synchro hunderttausendfach geschaltet, bei hohen Drehzahlen, mit hohen und sehr hohen Kräften, Zusatzmasse auf der Kupplungsscheibe usw. --> aber bei solchen Ausrollschaltungen geht alles den Bach runter? Natürlich nicht!


----------



## Beam39 (5. Januar 2015)

*KLUTTEN!!* Falls du das liest bist in erster Linie du gefragt  Nachdem ich meinem Kumpel den 545i ausreden konnte hat er sich schließlich für den entschieden:

BMW 535d Aut. Lim.Indiv.Head-up,Navi,Leder,Xenon,SSD als Limousine in Duisburg

Angeblich scheckheftgepflegt bei BMW, gibts Spezielles beim 535d worauf man achten sollte? Fahrzeug hat laut Verkäufer einen neuen Wandler bekommen, ich vermute Anhängerbetrieb.

Auf den ersten Blick erscheint er mir ein wenig zu günstig, aber er ist halt auch einer der ältesten mit BJ 04.

Wir fahren aber morgen definitiv hin, Kumpel hat sich schon Kennzeichen besorgt. So gegen 3 Uhr morgens machen wir uns auf den Weg.


----------



## skycurve (5. Januar 2015)

Du lässt ja die Kupplung nicht innerhalb von 0ms wieder aus und während dieser beispielsweise 500ms die man braucht, um von 2k auf 3kRpm zu kommen und die Kupplung schleifen lässt, wird auch bei den geschätzten 20nm (aber vermutlich mehr) Motorbremse nicht mal so wenig Energie verbraten.
Klar wird das alles getestet, aber wenn die Berechnungen und Tests zu 100% stimmen würden, würde es wohl deutlich weniger Defekte geben, auch unvorhergesehene. (Steuerkette bei VW wurde bestimmt auch getestet)


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2015)

@Beam
Neuer Wandler nach 166tkm?
Was für Hänger soll der gezogen haben?
Guckt nach ob das Licht richtig funktioniert.^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> *KLUTTEN!!* Falls du das liest bist in erster Linie du gefragt  Nachdem ich meinem Kumpel den 545i ausreden konnte hat er sich schließlich für den entschieden:
> 
> BMW 535d Aut. Lim.Indiv.Head-up,Navi,Leder,Xenon,SSD als Limousine in Duisburg
> 
> ...


Der hat ja reichlich Ausstattung drin.... Auf jeden Fall alles durchprobieren, ob was nicht geht. Auf die Bremse gucken, wie weit die runter ist.(eventuell Preis damit drücken) Dann mal kurz beim BMW Händler, der im Serviceheft steht anrufen und nach dem Fahrzeug fragen ob es wirklich dort war und ob Rechnungen vorhanden sind. Auf beschlagene Scheinwerfer achten(Xenon Scheinwerfer teuer teuer Geld ).
In den Auspuff reingucken. Ist der sauber, ist der DPF ok. Ist das Endrohr schwarz, ist der DPF kaputt.

Wenn der einen Wandler bekommen hat auf jeden Fall ein paar Zugrückschaltungen bei Kickdown fahren und aufs Getriebe achten. Außerdem ein paar mal ein eine normale Rückschaltung hinein Gas geben und wieder beobachten.

Von der Anzeige her sieht der ja ganz brauchbar aus. ...wobei ich bei dem Verkäufernamen schon wieder vorsichtig wär! 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Neuer Wandler nach 166tkm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum nicht? Wandler halten kein Autoleben lang. Das war früher mal, wo es noch keine Überbrückungskupplung gab.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2015)

skycurve schrieb:


> Du lässt ja die Kupplung nicht innerhalb von 0ms wieder aus und während dieser beispielsweise 500ms die man braucht, um von 2k auf 3kRpm zu kommen und die Kupplung schleifen lässt, wird auch bei den geschätzten 20nm (aber vermutlich mehr) Motorbremse nicht mal so wenig Energie verbraten.



Glaub mir einfach, wenn ich sage: Das Getriebe und die Kupplung ist sicher bei Ausrollschaltungen! Ich stecke in der Thematik vermutlich signifikant tiefer drin als du oder sonst wer hier.

Aber wenn dir das weiterhin Sorgen macht, dann fahr bitte auch nicht mehr an! Das ist zig mal belastender für die Kupplung! Dreh bitte den Motor nicht mehr hoch, denn wenn du dann schaltest, dann geht sofort die Synchro in Flammen auf... 

Jetzt mal mit gesundem Menschenverstand, wieviele "normale" Schaltungen bei mitunter wesentlich höheren Drehzahlen kommen denn auf eine Ausrollschaltung? 100, 1000?! Warum sollten denn ausgerechnet die Schaltungen mit der niedrigsten Energie der Synchronisierung etwas anhaben? Selbiges gilt für die Kupplung...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Januar 2015)

@Beam, ich würde das Auto genauestens checken. Notfalls noch damit auf ne Bühne fahren.
Bei solchen Händlern bin ich seit der E61 Besichtigung sehr misstrauisch geworden.
Und fahr danach, oder während der Probefahrt, mal bei BMW vorbei und lass dir die Fahrzeughistorie ausdrucken (über die Fahrgestellnummer).
Und such die Fahrgestellnummer auch mal über Google.


----------



## skycurve (5. Januar 2015)

Hmm wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass mir irgendetwas Sorgen macht, dass das Anfahren oder das Schalten bei hohen Drehzahlen weniger schädlich ist? Und warum sind Runterschaltungen vor der Ampel weniger energiereich als normale?
Wie oben bereits geschrieben, wird das Getriebe in den meisten Fällen ein Autoleben lang halten, aber warum zusätzlich belasten...


----------



## Klutten (5. Januar 2015)

@ Beam

Was willst du hören? 

- Vollausstattung? Ein Witz. Lenkrad, Alcantara-Himmel, HUD und einfache Komfortsitze sind nur ein winziger Bruchteil an überhaupt möglicher Ausstattung.

Orientier dich mal an dieser Liste, da fehlen nur 2-3 Extras, die aber meist in der Konfiguration nicht möglich waren.


Spoiler



Ausstattung
       1CB CO2 UMFANG 
2NP M LM R. DOPPELSPEICHE 135 M NOTLAUF 
2TB SPORT-AUTOMATIC GETRIEBE STEPTRONIC
217 AKTIVLENKUNG
230 EU SPEZIFISCHE ZUSATZUMFAENGE
235 ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG,KOPF ABNEHMBAR
261 SEITENAIRBAG FUER FONDPASSAGIERE
302 ALARMANLAGE
316 AUTOMATISCHE HECKKLAPPENBETAETIGUNG
319 INTEGRIERTE UNIVERSAL-FERNBEDIENUNG
320 MODELLSCHRIFTZUG ENTFALL
322 KOMFORTZUGANG
323 SOFT-CLOSE-AUTOMATIK FUER TUEREN
356 KLIMAKOMFORT-VERBUNDVERGLASUNG
386 DACHRELING
4BY EDELHOLZAUSF.BAMBUS MASER ANTHRAZIT
402 PANORAMA GLASDACH
423 FUSSMATTEN IN VELOURS
428 WARNDREIECK
431 INNENSPIEGEL,AUTOMATISCH ABBLENDEND 
441 RAUCHERPAKET
442 GETRAENKEHALTER 
453 AKTIVE SITZBELUEFTUNG VORN 
456 KOMFORTSITZE ELEKTRISCH VERSTELLBAR 
493 ABLAGENPAKET 
494 SITZHEIZUNG FUER FAHRER/BEIFAHRER
5AC FERNLICHTASSISTENT
5DF AKTIVE.GESCHW.REG.+STOP&GO FUNKT. 
502 SCHEINWERFER-WASCHANLAGE 
508 PARK DISTANCE CONTROL (PDC) 
522 XENON-LICHT 
524 ADAPTIVES KURVENLICHT 
534 KLIMAAUTOMATIK 
536 STANDHEIZUNG 
548 KILOMETERTACHO 
563 LICHTPAKET 
6AA BMW TELESERVICES 
6AB STEUERUNG TELESERVICES 
609 NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
610 HEAD-UP DISPLAY 
612 BMW ASSIST 
614 INTERNET VORBEREITUNG 
615 ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION 
616 BMW ONLINE 
620 SPRACHEINGABESYSTEM 
633 HANDY VORB. BUSINESS/BLUETOOTH-SCH. 
672 CD WECHSLER 6-FACH 
677 HIFI SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL 
698 AREA-CODE 2 
7MF EDITION SPORT 
7RS COMFORT PAKET 
7SP NAVI PROFESSINAL M.HANDYVORB.BLUETOOTH 
704 M SPORTFAHRWERK 
710 M LEDERLENKRAD 
715 M AERODYNAMIKPAKET 
760 INDIVIDUAL HOCHGLANZ SHADOW LINE 
761 INDIVIDUAL SONNENSCHUTZVERGLASUNG 
775 INDIVIDUAL DACHHIMMEL ANTHRAZIT 
8SA LAENDERSPEZ. NAVI.-FREISCHALTUNG 
8SC LAENDERSPEZ. TELESERVICEFREISCH. 
8SP COP STEUERUNG 
8S8 LAENDERSPEZ. NAVI ZUST. (FUER ACC) 
801 DEUTSCHLAND-AUSFUEHRUNG
851 SPRACHVERSION DEUTSCH 
863 SERVICE KONTAKT-FLYER EUROPA 
879 DEUTSCH / BORDLITERATUR



- Der Kilometerstand ist an der Optik des Sitzes gemessen ein Witz. Ich würde mal grob > 300.000 km anpeilen.

- Defekter Wandler bei 160.000 km habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Kann aber natürlich sein.

- Muss ich was zum Händler sagen? Finger weg, fast alle E60 bei solchen Fähnchenhändlern sind zurückgedreht. Scheinbar aktuell eine sehr beliebte Arbeit bei diesem Modell.

- Bremse anschauen -> Verschleißmaß VA 0,8mm pro Seite. Leichtbaubremse beim 535d kostet bei BMW > 1.400€

Ansonsten gibt es jede Menge Dinge, die da extrem teuer werden können. Ich würde bei so einem Händler nicht mal im Traum an einen Kauf denken. Pre LCI ist mittlerweile eh nicht mehr ratsam.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der hat ja reichlich Ausstattung drin.... Auf jeden Fall alles durchprobieren, ob was nicht geht. Auf die Bremse gucken, wie weit die runter ist.(eventuell Preis damit drücken) Dann mal kurz beim BMW Händler, der im Serviceheft steht anrufen und nach dem Fahrzeug fragen ob es wirklich dort war und ob Rechnungen vorhanden sind. Auf beschlagene Scheinwerfer achten(Xenon Scheinwerfer teuer teuer Geld ).
> In den Auspuff reingucken. Ist der sauber, ist der DPF ok. Ist das Endrohr schwarz, ist der DPF kaputt.
> 
> Wenn der einen Wandler bekommen hat auf jeden Fall ein paar Zugrückschaltungen bei Kickdown fahren und aufs Getriebe achten. Außerdem ein paar mal ein eine normale Rückschaltung hinein Gas geben und wieder beobachten.
> ...



Ok, ein paar gute Tips, danke. Zur Sache mit dem BMW-Händler anrufen: Das Fahrzeug kann ja theoretisch wirklich bis 160tkm dort gewartet worden sein und ab dem KM-Stand nicht mehr. So besteht ja die Möglichkeit den auf genau die KM-Zahl zurückzudrehen um behaupten zu können der seie Scheckheftgepflegt.

Dann würde ja der Tip von King auch überflüssig werden weil die Fahrzeughistorie ja tatsächlich vorhanden ist aber eben nur bis KM-X bei BMW.  

@Klutten

Was ich hören will? Ob es bezüglich des Motors etwas zu beachten gibt, alda! 

Auf die Beschreibung "Vollausstattung" von Händlern gebe ich eh nichts, für die ist nen Fahrzeug voll sobald Leder, Navi und Klimaautomatik vorhanden sind.

Finger weg wird schwierig, ich werd ihn nicht vom Kauf abhalten können, es sei denn nen Turbo geht flöten oder nen Kolben schlägt durch die Motorhaube.

Naja, hat ja auch was gutes dass ich so naive Kumpels hab. Nachdem wir bei dem mit dem M3 Wetten abgelegt haben wann seiner hops geht, können wir nun gucken ob diese Händler tatsächlich alle Banditen und Gauner sind.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Januar 2015)

Möchte jemand ein Audi a3 mit 140ps Benziner für ca 3mio haben? 

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...Freetext=false&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&noec=1


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2015)

skycurve schrieb:


> Und warum sind Runterschaltungen vor der Ampel weniger energiereich als normale?



Weniger Schaltkraft, weniger Drehzahldifferenz... Das sind die harmlosesten Schaltungen die es gibt, ein Getriebe ist für mehr harte Schaltungen ausgelegt und getestet wie du in deinem Leben machen wirst! Da muss man nicht mit der Schalthäufigkeit - zumal bei solchen Bedingungen - geizen.
Wenn eine Synchro den Geist aufgibt, dann hat das andere Gründe (nicht sauber trennende Kupplung, dämlicher Fahrer, Material- oder sonst. Qualitätsfehler...) als ein paar Ausrollschaltungen 



skycurve schrieb:


> Wie oben bereits geschrieben, wird das Getriebe in den meisten Fällen ein Autoleben lang halten, aber warum zusätzlich belasten...



Weil es keine Belastung ist, das ist soweit auf der sicheren Seite wie nur irgendwas.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind die Metall Hochdruckleitungen(Pumpe zur Rail) oder die Niederdruckleitungen(Tank zur Hochdruckpumpe) undicht? Jede Hochdruckpumpe hat ein Rückschlagventil, das auch funktioniert. Der Hochdruck geht nicht zurück in den Niederdruckkreis. Allerdings ist ja auf dem Niederdruckkreis durch die elektrische Vorförderpumpe etwa 3-6 Bar Druck drauf. Wenn da was undicht ist dann muss entweder das Leitungssegment oder die komplette Leitung getauscht werden.


Ich denke die Niederdruckleitung isses. Muss morgen Nachmittag mal die Verkleidung abmachen. Der Geruch ist besonders im Bereich der Beifahrertür bemerkbar und wenn die Limo nicht anders aufgebaut ist als der Variant vom Kumpel den wir schon komplett auseinander hatten zum Car-Hifi-Einbau, dann liegt auf der Seite die Benzinleitung. Habe vorhin meinen Vater rangeholt (für den Fall das ich Gespenster rieche), mache die Beifahrertür auf und er machte nen Satz nach hinten  ... 
Denke auch mal, dass ich morgen auf den Zug umsteigen werde, ist mir irgendwie nicht so koscher die Sache (aufm Rückweg aus BS vorhin mit offenen Fenstern auffer Autobahn unterwegs gewesen und einem ist trotzdem übel geworden, da war mir das erst aufgefallen). Im selben Kanal liegen meines Wissens nach auch die PDC- und Rücklichtverkabelung .


----------



## skycurve (5. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Weniger Schaltkraft, weniger Drehzahldifferenz...



Ich will ja nicht als Stur*kopf dastehen, aber bei normalen Schaltungen im Alltag hat man auch kaum höhere Drehzahldifferenzen als die 1000rpm beim Runterschalten vor einer Ampel. 
Ob Hoch- oder Runterschalten macht von der Rotationsenergie der Welle keinen unterschied, bzw. theoretisch ist das Hochschalten sogar weniger Arbeit für die Synchronringe. Somit ist ein Downshift vor der Ampel mind. genauso energiereich wie ein ganz normaler Schaltvorgang, für Kupplung und Getriebe. 
Überspitzt gesagt, bei 100km/h den 2ten einlegen, müsste ja auch verschleißfrei sein..., ab welcher Differenzdrehzahl gibt es denn keinen Verschleiß?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> ein Getriebe ist für mehr harte Schaltungen ausgelegt und getestet wie du in deinem Leben machen wirst


Dass es getestet wurde  glaube ich schon! Nur wird hier auch ein Verschleiß miteinkalkuliert, oder sieht das Getriebe nach 200k immer noch neu aus? Je weniger man Schaltet, desto weniger verschleißen die Synchronringe.

Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ok, ein paar gute Tips, danke. Zur Sache mit dem BMW-Händler anrufen: Das Fahrzeug kann ja theoretisch wirklich bis 160tkm dort gewartet worden sein und ab dem KM-Stand nicht mehr. So besteht ja die Möglichkeit den auf genau die KM-Zahl zurückzudrehen um behaupten zu können der seie Scheckheftgepflegt.
> 
> Dann würde ja der Tip von King auch überflüssig werden weil die Fahrzeughistorie ja tatsächlich vorhanden ist aber eben nur bis KM-X bei BMW.


Wenn die letzte Inspektion laut BMW vor 3 Jahren gemacht wurde und er seitdem nur 1000 km gelaufen hat, haut das ja nicht hin. Die können ja problemlos sagen wann das Auto das letzte mal zum Service da war. Selbst wenn die den zurückdrehen muss der ja seit dem letzten Service erstmal eine ganze weile gefahren sein, damit es was zum zurückdrehen gibt.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Januar 2015)

skycurve schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht als Stur*kopf dastehen,



Du gibst dir aber Mühe...



skycurve schrieb:


> ...aber bei normalen Schaltungen im Alltag hat man auch kaum höhere Drehzahldifferenzen als die 1000rpm beim Runterschalten vor einer Ampel.



In einem von dir erdachten Paralleluniversum bestimmt, aber in Realität schon.



skycurve schrieb:


> Ob Hoch- oder Runterschalten macht von der Rotationsenergie der Welle keinen unterschied, bzw. theoretisch ist das Hochschalten sogar weniger Arbeit für die Synchronringe. Somit ist ein Downshift vor der Ampel mind. genauso energiereich wie ein ganz normaler Schaltvorgang, für Kupplung und Getriebe.
> Überspitzt gesagt, bei 100km/h den 2ten einlegen, müsste ja auch verschleißfrei sein..., ab welcher Differenzdrehzahl gibt es denn keinen Verschleiß?



Eine einzelne Schaltung macht, wenn sie korrekt durchgeführt wird und das Getriebe eingelaufen ist keinen messbaren Verschleiß. Schaltungen bei so niedrigen Differenzdrehzahlen schon gar nicht. Wie gesagt die Synchros sind für ganz andere Belastungen ausgelegt. 

Im Übrigen wäre der Drehzahlsprung von 5 oder 6 nach 2 bei 100km/h signifikant größer. Die Zieldrehzahl dürfte in vielen Fällen zu einem Problem am Motor oder der Kupplung führen... Ob die Synchro das kann hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, nicht zuletzt davon ob es spezifiziert ist.



skycurve schrieb:


> Dass es getestet wurde  glaube ich schon! Nur wird hier auch ein Verschleiß miteinkalkuliert, oder sieht das Getriebe nach 200k immer noch neu aus? Je weniger man Schaltet, desto weniger verschleißen die Synchronringe.



Nö, ein Getriebe ist natürlich nicht mehr wie neu wenn es 200tkm drauf hat - es wäre ja auch ineffizient es so überzudimensionieren. Es ist aber so gemacht, dass es unter normalen Umständen immer noch klaglos funktioniert. Aber das gilt für alle Fahrzeugteile oder kletterst du beim aussteigen aus dem Fenster, damit die Scharniere der Fahrertür geschont werden? Nach deiner Denke müsstest du dir jeden Gasstoß 2x überlegen, weil es den Motor näher an sein Lebensende bringt. Synchros sind für ein komplettes Autoleben ausgelegt und müssen nach dieser Zeit noch fehlerfrei funktionieren. In aller Regel tun sie das auch, da die durchgeführten Tests sehr sehr hart sind (mal überspitzt gesagt, du müsstest alle paar hundert Meter einen Gang reinknüppeln um bei deinen 200tkm eine ähnliche Belastung drauf zu fahren), da gibts nix an Lebensdauer rauszuholen weil man sich die eine oder andere Schaltung spart.

Anders herum ist es natürlich leicht möglich eine Synchro kaputt zu bekommen, wenn man nicht sauber schaltet / schalten kann. Aber bei ner Ausrollschaltung müsste man sich schon außergewöhnlich dämlich anstellen um das hin zu bekommen...


----------



## skycurve (5. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du gibst dir aber Mühe...



Ist keine Absicht, ich lasse mich schon eines Besseren belehren. (wenn es faktisch belegt ist  )



Zappaesk schrieb:


> In einem von dir erdachten Paralleluniversum bestimmt, aber in Realität schon



Wo hat man denn im Alltag, vor allem bei einem Schaltgetriebe, signifikant oft größere Differenzen als 1k? Vielleicht vom 1ten in den 2ten. Ich sehe immer noch keinen Mehrverschleiß an den Synchronringen beim normalen Schalten gegenüber Runterschalten beim Ausrollen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> deiner Denke müsstest du dir jeden Gasstoß 2x überlegen, weil es den Motor näher an sein Lebensende bringt



Glaub mir, ich bin nicht jemand, der seit Auto nur ein mal pro Woche ausdreht. Was das Fahrvergnügen angeht, schone ich (fast) nichts. Nur unnötiger Verschleiß, der keinen zusätzlichen Spaß oder Komfort bringt, muss nicht sein. Außer man steht natürlich drauf, nen Downshift zu machen, um die Bremse zu schonen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> da gibts nix an Lebensdauer rauszuholen weil man sich die '*eine oder andere*' Schaltung spart


Die Bremse wird auch nicht wesentlich länger leben, wenn man es das "eine oder andere" Mal macht.

Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2015)

Ich frage mich immer noch, was an meinem A3 Getriebe damals kaputt gegangen ist. Da ging ja auf einen Schlag die Synchro von 1,2 und 3 fast nicht mehr. 4 und 5 komplett i.o. Mehr als 1500rpm Drehzahldifferenz und man musste extremst vorsichtig den Ganghebel drücken, sonst hats gekracht. Was komisch war, das runterschalten auch in den ersten 3 Gängen noch bei weitem nicht so problematisch war. Das Getriebe hat ansonsten keinerlei Geräusche gemacht oder sonst was. Ich bin dann auch noch ca. 30000 mit doppelt kuppeln ohne Synchro in 1,2 und 3 weitergefahren. Nur der Schalthebel hat in 1 und 2 ziemlich stark geschlagen, wenn man vollgas beschleunigt hat.

Kann ich mir nicht erklären was damit war, weil es technisch keinen Sinn ergibt.

Aber das Auto scheint Getriebe sowieso nicht besonders zu mögen. Das Tauschgetriebe hat keine 1000 km gehalten.  Erst heulen in allen Gängen im Schub wenn man es auf der Bahn richtig warm gefahren hatte und dann irgendwann ging der 5. nicht mehr rein. Man brauchte dann immer mehrere Versuche, bis der Hebel reinwollte. Gekracht hat es aber nicht.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2015)

Ach deswegen hast du in den Videos teilweise so seltsame Schaltvorgänge...


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch so aber habe dazu als normaler Fahrer und somit KFZ-Laie mal eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Was "schadet" den Bauteilen mehr bzw. sorgt für mehr Verschleiß? Das normale bremsen oder das Verlangsamen via Motorbremse (ich denk da vor allem an die Kupplung)?



Nein da passiert gar nichts, wenn man es nicht übertreibt. Natürlich sollte man nicht bei 60km/h in den 2ten Gang schalten. Ich mach das im Endeffekt genau so wie beim Beschleunigen... nur eben umgekehrt. Sprich rund alle 20km/h (beim rollen) einen Gang runter. Natürlich nur wenn ich auf eine rote Ampel zurolle, dann habe ich nämlich oft das Glück das es grün wird und ich direkt weiter fahren kann. Dann hat man weniger Verschleiß als beim Anfahren. 

Klutten hat das ja auch recht schön erklärt. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Türlich bringt das auch verschleiß am Getriebe. ich tausch dann lieber für ein paar Euro die bremsen, als irgendwann das Getriebe. Kollege von meinem Dad bremst quasi überall und nur mit Getriebe und bei dem wars nach 50k km kaputt und wurde noch bei BMW auf Kulanz ausgetauscht  bei dem sahen die Bremsscheiben dann auch noch wie neu aus (und beläge).



Erklär doch mal was da verschleißen soll... bin gespannt. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht warum man nen Gang noch reinprügeln muss, obwohl er schon schwer reingeht beim normalen fahren, 1. gang zb.



Bist du des lesens mächtig? Wo schrieb ich irgendwas vom ersten Gang?


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2015)

Golf 4 1.6 SR Bj99

Ölwanne wechseln, hab bisher gelesen dass es recht einfach gehen soll, stimmt das?

Achja, da wir grad beim Thema schalten sind: Gebt ihr beim Runterschalten Zwischengas?


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2015)

Kommt auf die Fahrweise an. Wenn ich sportlich fahre und auch öfters mal vor einer Kurve runter schalte dann schon.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2015)

Ja. Da mach ich keinen Nicker nach vorne und muss die Kupplung nicht so lange schleifen lassen. An Spitze Hacke bin ich dran, noch etwas holprig weil ich in der Ferse scheinbar nicht so das Gefühl habe 

Edit: Postfach wieder leer.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2015)

Kann man damit den kupplungsverschleiß signifikant verringern oder nehmen dabei andere bauteile eventuell mehr verschleiß auf sich?

Mein bruder meinte dass es sich finanziell nicht lohnt Zwischengas zu geben, da die kosten von dem Kraftstoff die der Einsparung des Kupplungsverschleißes übersteigen würden.

Ich bin da anderer Meinung


----------



## skycurve (6. Januar 2015)

Ich gebe meistens schon Zwischengas.
Schaden wird es nicht, wenn man die Drehzahl einigermaßen trifft natürlich.
Mit der finanziellen Begründung zwischen Kraftstoff- und Kupplungs(wechsel)kosten liegt dein Bruder aber falsch denke ich. Da muss so ein Gasstoß ja ganz schön teuer sein, falls die Kupplung sonst wirklich mal runter sein sollte und wie Watercooled schon sagte, macht man da keinen Kopfnicker


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2015)

Gehen wir mal von 0.2L Mehrverbrauch aus (was ich als nicht unrealistisch betrachte). Bei einem Durchschnittsverbrauch von 8L Super ergibt sich folgerichtig 0.24 Cent pro 100 Kilometer (mit einemSpritpreis von 1.20Euro gerechnet). Da eine Kupplung gut 100.000 Kilometer halten kann, sind das 240Euro an Mehrkosten. Das ist alles schön und gut, aber ob die Kupplung nun bei 90.000 Kilometer oder bei 100.000 Kilometer kaputt gehen würde macht da keinen Unterschied. Repariert werden muss sie trotzdem. Und mehr als 2 mal in einem Autoleben wird selten eine Kupplung getauscht.


----------



## skycurve (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie viel Mehrverbrauch Zwischengas bringt, aber ob ein vierzigstel des Sprits wirklich dafür draufgehen weden... ((0.2/8.0) = 0.025 = 1/40). Die allermeiste Zeit gibt man ja nicht Gas fürs Zwischengas sondern für das Vorwärtskommen. Wobei es natürlich von der Gegend abhängt.
Ich erwarte von einer Kupplung mehr als 100.000km, auch bei ab und an sportlicher Fahrweise, mit korrekter Bedienung.


----------



## watercooled (6. Januar 2015)

Je nach Hersteller [emoji14] Citroen kanns ja nicht so...


----------



## skycurve (6. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Citroen kanns ja nicht so...


Oder der Fahrer   nein Spaß, es gibt bestimmt auch Autos bei denen es ganz typisch ist und in allen Foren bekannt.
Du hast ja den C2 glaub ich hast mal vor ner Zeit geschrieben, dass es bei denen gewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2015)

skycurve schrieb:


> Ich erwarte von einer Kupplung mehr als 100.000km, auch bei ab und an sportlicher Fahrweise, mit korrekter Bedienung.



Das kommt stark auf das Fahrprofil an. Wenn du hauptsächlich Stadt fährst, wird die Kupplung nur schwer die 100.000 Kilometer erreichen. Wir haben zwischen 50.000 Kilometer bis 300.000 Kilometer schon alles gesehen... bei meinem NX habe ich die erste Kupplung bei 145.000 Kilometer getauscht. Trotz sportlicher Fahrweise... und sie hätte noch paar Kilometer gemacht. Aber da ich eh ein Getriebeschaden hatte hab ich sie direkt mitgetauscht.


----------



## skycurve (6. Januar 2015)

Jop, da hast du natürlich recht (y), habs jetzt nur unbewusst auf meine Gegend übertragen.


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2015)

Oft ist auch gar nicht die Kupplung das Problem sondern das Ausrücklager. Beim Sunny hab ich die Kupplung auch tauschen müssen nach 20.000 Kilometer, die Kupplung hätte bestimmt nochmal gut 150.000 Kilometer gemacht. Aber das Ausdrücklager ist gebrochen und hat dann die Kupplung kaputt gemacht. Das sah schon ziemlich heftig aus, wahrscheinlich ein Einbaufehler oder Materialfehler.

Wurde beim Vorbesitzer in einer Nissan-Vertragswerkstatt gemacht... taugt alles nix wenn man es nicht selber macht.


----------



## skycurve (6. Januar 2015)

Sieht ein wenig mitgenommen aus  Schade um die neue Kupplung und um die Arbeit, diese wieder zu tauschen. Aber Fehler passieren leider :/


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2015)

Am schlimmsten war das durch das defekte Ausrücklager der Dorn auf dem es gleitet aufgeschaltet wurde. Somit durfte ich auch das Getriebe tauschen... Kupplung, Ausrücklager, Getriebeöl und Getriebe... teurer Spaß für einen Einbau/Materialfehler.


----------



## skycurve (6. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja bitter... 
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass jemand anscheinend ziemlich lange am Stück mit durchgehend schleifender Kupplung (weil verschlissen) gefahren ist. Durch die Hitze im Kupplungsbereich hat sich die Kurbelwelle sehr stark erhitzt, dessen Lager haben sich gefressen und der gesamte Motor war nach der Aktion im Eimer.
-> keine Ahnung ob die Story stimmt.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die letzte Inspektion laut BMW vor 3 Jahren gemacht wurde und er seitdem nur 1000 km gelaufen hat, haut das ja nicht hin. Die können ja problemlos sagen wann das Auto das letzte mal zum Service da war. Selbst wenn die den zurückdrehen muss der ja seit dem letzten Service erstmal eine ganze weile gefahren sein, damit es was zum zurückdrehen gibt.



Ja stimmt, soweit hab ich vorhin nicht denken können nachdem ich die Nacht durchgemacht hab  Wir machen uns gleich auf den Weg, ich berichte dann. Danke nochmal für die Tips an alle.


----------



## Zoon (6. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn ich von weitem an eine rote Ampel hinfahre,  dann gehe ich sehr früh vom Gas und rolle nach Möglichkeit so hin, dass  ich überhaupt nicht bremsen muss, sondern noch rolle bis es grün wird.  Das spart Sprit, da ich  zum einen im Schub rolle und zum anderen weil  ich nicht von 0 wegfahre, sondern noch ein wenig kinetische Energie  habe.



Genauso mach ich es auch vorausgesetzt andere Verkehrsteilnehmer spielen mit  gerade nach der Spätschicht wennn nix mehr auf den Straßen los ist brauch kaum noch schalten und die Fußbremse gar nicht. 




>ExX< schrieb:


> Achja, da wir grad beim Thema schalten sind: Gebt ihr beim Runterschalten Zwischengas?



Ich  habe bei meiner täglichen Fahrt ins Büro auch den kompletten  Rennoverall, Helm und Handschuhe an und messe per Harrys Laptimer um  wieviel Minuten zu früh ich "endlich" auf Arbeit bin 
(soll heißen bestimmte Sachen machen nur auf dem Trackday Sinn )


----------



## Lee (6. Januar 2015)

> (soll heißen bestimmte Sachen machen nur auf dem Trackday Sinn )



Oder man hat n Auto bei dem erst 3-4 Gänge tiefer was vorwärts geht  
Wenn ich auf der AB oder Landstraße beschleunige muss ich idR. vom 6. in den 3. oder gar 2. Gang runter, dann gibts immer Zwischengas zur Kupplungsschonung und um nicht langsamer zu werden und meist auch noch Zwischenkuppeln zur Synchroschonung (bevor die ersten Meckerer kommen: Dann geht auch der Gang schöner rein). Das dauert auch nicht wirklich länger. Geschieht sowieso automatisch inzwischen.

Aber ansonsten gibts eher kein Zwischengas. Wenn ich runterschalte um langsamer zu werden wär das ja auch eher kontraproduktiv und bei den kleinen Drehzahldifferenzen zwischen den einzelnen Gängen leidet auch die Kupplung kaum. Nur halt bei größeren Sprüngen.


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ich  habe bei meiner täglichen Fahrt ins Büro auch den kompletten  Rennoverall, Helm und Handschuhe an und messe per Harrys Laptimer um  wieviel Minuten zu früh ich "endlich" auf Arbeit bin
> (soll heißen bestimmte Sachen machen nur auf dem Trackday Sinn )



Solche Leute soll es geben...  (oder TheBadFrag? )
(nur Spaß)


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach deswegen hast du in den Videos teilweise so seltsame Schaltvorgänge...


Richtig.  Steht aber auch in der Videobeschreibung eigentlich drin.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Achja, da wir grad beim Thema schalten sind: Gebt ihr beim Runterschalten Zwischengas?


Klar, jedes Mal. Ist wesendlich gemüdlicher so zu fahren.



watercooled schrieb:


> Ja. Da mach ich keinen Nicker nach vorne und  muss die Kupplung nicht so lange schleifen lassen. An Spitze Hacke bin  ich dran, noch etwas holprig weil ich in der Ferse scheinbar nicht so  das Gefühl habe


Üben, üben, üben. Irgendwann fährst du nur noch so, dann kommst du nicht mehr klar, wenn du normal fahren sollst. Das merke ich immer wenn ich Fahrzeuge mit Kupplungsbeanstandungen fahren soll. Da dann wieder umzudenken und ohne Zwischengas zu fahren ist schon ein wenig komisch.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Kann man damit den kupplungsverschleiß  signifikant verringern oder nehmen dabei andere bauteile eventuell mehr  verschleiß auf sich?
> 
> Mein bruder meinte dass es sich finanziell nicht lohnt Zwischengas zu  geben, da die kosten von dem Kraftstoff die der Einsparung des  Kupplungsverschleißes übersteigen würden.
> 
> Ich bin da anderer Meinung


Kraftstoffverbrauch wird da durch nicht messbar höher. Wenn man es ganz genau auswiegen würde, dann ja aber allein die Außentemperatur hat mehr Einfluss auf den Verbrauch als Zwischengas. Man gibt ja nur extrem kurz Gas und der Motor beschleunigt im Leerlauf. Wie soll der Motor da große Sprit verbrauchen? Es ist auf jeden Fall weniger als 0,1 Liter auf 100km. Ich habe das mal mit einem Kollegen ausprobiert und wir sind 2x300km die gleiche Strecke gefahren. Einmal mit und einmal ohne Zwischengas. War kein Unterschied erkennbar.



keinnick schrieb:


> Solche Leute soll es geben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Manchmal wenn ich bock hab, dann zieh ich Fahrerschuhe an.  Fährt sich einfach viel besser.  Normale Schuhe vs. Fahrerschuhe ist so als ob man mit Badelatschen versucht Sport zu machen. Handschuhe bringen außer dem Feuerschutz in meinen Augen nichts. Außer beim Kart, da fahre ich immer mit Handschuhen, weil dort die Lenkkräfte so hoch sind. Sonst hat man nach ner Stunde ganz gut Blasen an den Händen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2015)

Hi,
ich wollte vorhin bei unserem Z4 die Spurplatten an VA und HA in Verbindung mit den Serienfelgen eintragen lassen.
Da die Spurplatten an VA und HA sind von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern sind, meinte der Prüfer zu mir, dass es nicht möglich sei, sowas einzutragen (Gutachten der jeweiligen Platten hatte ich dabei).
Stimmt das, weil ich das noch nie gehört habe  ?


----------



## Amon (6. Januar 2015)

Verkehrt verteilt? Also z.B vorne Hersteller A und B und das gleiche hinten? Da könnte ich mir vorstellen dass der TÜV meckert. Ich wüsste aber nichts was dagegen spricht vorne Hersteller A und Hinten Hersteller B zu montieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2015)

Sind die unterschiedlich breit?

In den Gutachten steht warscheinlich drin, das keine anderen Spurplatten verwendet werden dürfen. Steht meistens drin das man Serienfahrwerk XY + Serienbereifung XY braucht für die Eintragung. Ich würde mir einfach nen kompletten Satz mit ABE kaufen. Oder ist da ein anderes Fahrwaerk drin? Dann ist die ABE nämlich nicht mehr gültig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Verkehrt verteilt? Also z.B vorne Hersteller A und B und das gleiche hinten? Da könnte ich mir vorstellen dass der TÜV meckert. Ich wüsste aber nichts was dagegen spricht vorne Hersteller A und Hinten Hersteller B zu montieren.



Nee, vorne Hersteller A, hinten Hersteller B.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind die unterschiedlich breit?
> 
> In den Gutachten steht warscheinlich drin, das keine anderen Spurplatten verwendet werden dürfen. Steht meistens drin das man Serienfahrwerk XY + Serienbereifung XY braucht für die Eintragung. Ich würde mir einfach nen kompletten Satz mit ABE kaufen. Oder ist da ein anderes Fahrwaerk drin? Dann ist die ABE nämlich nicht mehr gültig.



Ja, vorne jeweils 15mm Platten, hinten 20mm Platten.
Im Gutachten steht nicht drin, dass keine anderen Spurplatten verwendet werden dürfen.
Der Prüfer hat das ja auch sofort kategorisch abgelehnt, bevor ich ihm die Gutachten überhaupt gegeben hab.
Mit ABE funktioniert nicht, da 30mm Federn verbaut sind.


----------



## Amon (6. Januar 2015)

Dann solltest du mal wie schon vorgeschlagen genau in die Gutachten gucken was da drin steht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal wie schon vorgeschlagen genau in die Gutachten gucken was da drin steht.



Es steht nicht drin, dass man die Distanzen nicht mit anderen Distanzen eines anderen Herstellers kombinieren darf.
Hab mit das Gutachten extra 2x durchgelesen.
Aber laut dem Prüfer darf ja bei keiner Spurverbreiterung ein Hersteller A an VA und ein Hersteller B an der HA kombiniert werden. Das ist das, was mich stutzig macht.


----------



## Amon (6. Januar 2015)

Warst du beim TÜV oder woanders? Wenns bei mir beim TÜV nicht klappt, probier ichs immer bei der Dekra. Die sind kulanter in manchen Sachen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Warst du beim TÜV oder woanders? Wenns bei mir beim TÜV nicht klappt, probier ichs immer bei der Dekra. Die sind kulanter in manchen Sachen.



War bei der GTÜ, da mein TÜVer heute nicht da war und ich den Kram eigentlich heute eintragen lassen wollte.
Ich fahre morgen mal bei meinem TÜVer vorbei, mal sehen, was der dazu sagt.

Edit: Wo treibt sich eigentlich unser Mann vom Fach, Klutten, rum  ? 
Er weiß höchstwahrscheinlich die Antwort auf meine Frage.


----------



## Amon (6. Januar 2015)

Wird das beste sein. Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück. Wie gesagt, aus meiner Sicht wüsste ich nichts was dagegen spricht das so zu machen.

Edith

Mal ne andere Frage. Weiss wer ob man an Alu Felgen mit Kaltreiniger dran kann? Oder eher ob das Zeug das Gummi der Reifen angreift? Hab gerade meinen Hochdruckreiniger nicht einsatzfähig. Von außen hab ich die mit nem Konzentrat sauber gemacht aber innen sitzt so viel drin, da komm ich mit dem Zeug nicht weit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2015)

Komisch die GTÜ Stelle bei uns in der Nähe trägt alles ein.  GTÜ ist auch glaub ich der einzige Verein, der eine Überprüfung von seinen Prüfern ablehnt.


----------



## Amon (6. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Komisch die GTÜ Stelle bei uns in der Nähe trägt alles ein.  GTÜ ist auch glaub ich der einzige Verein, der eine Überprüfung von seinen Prüfern ablehnt.


GTÜ kenn ich gar nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Januar 2015)

Ich würds bei nem anderen Versuchen. Habe schon gehört das manche einfach alles was nicht absolut genau nach ihrem Plan ist, wo sie selber denken müssen einfach ablehnen.


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edit: Wo treibt sich eigentlich unser Mann vom Fach, Klutten, rum  ?
> Er weiß höchstwahrscheinlich die Antwort auf meine Frage.



Schrei doch nicht so. 

Ich würde jetzt auch mal auf die Gutachten verweisen, dass da irgendwo eine Auflage steht, mit der der Prüfer nicht einverstanden war. Vielleicht auch eine Auflage bezüglich unterschiedlicher Breite an VA un HA, bzw. der Kombinierbarkeit der Breiten. Rein aus technischer Sicht gibt es sonst keinen Grund, warum man nicht Distanzen zweier Hersteller verbauen dürfte. Wichtig ist schlussendlich für eine Eintragung gem. §19(3) StVZO, dass die Gutachten die Kombination aus geprüfter Felgengröße bei jeweiliger Breite der Distanzen stehen haben.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Komisch die GTÜ Stelle bei uns in der Nähe trägt alles ein.  GTÜ ist auch glaub ich der einzige Verein, der eine Überprüfung von seinen Prüfern ablehnt.



Das ist die KÜS, die da gegen den Strom aller Organisationen schwimmt. Diese Selbstüberwachung ist ja eigentlich ein Selbstschutz vor behördlicher Überwachung, die ja die Existenz kosten kann. Organisationen, z.B. KÜS, FSP, GTÜ teilweise, TÜV Süd), wo man als quasi eigenständiger Unternehmer tätig ist, sind ein Pfuhl für schwarze Schafe. Die sehen nur das Geld für die Dienstleistung (und damit das eigene Einkommen) und dass es quasi keine Überwachung der Tätigkeit gibt. Verallgemeinern darf man das aber natürlich nicht. Auch bei TÜV und Dekra gibt es schwarze Schafe.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich würds bei nem anderen Versuchen. Habe schon gehört das manche einfach alles was nicht absolut genau nach ihrem Plan ist, wo sie selber denken müssen einfach ablehnen.



Das hat nichts mit selber denken zu tun, sondern mit Vorschriften, die einzuhalten sind. Ein Prüfer, der wissentlich gegen Gesetze verstößt, spielt mit seinem Job, einer Geldstrafe >5.000€ oder einer Gefängnisstrafe. Bei ~3.000-4.000 Dienstleistungen pro Jahr kann das schon anstrengend werden.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Januar 2015)

Oh man Jungs.. Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause und naja, was soll ich sagen? Es war ein unfassbarer Tag. Ich bin jetzt aber zu müde und werd morgen detailiert berichten, aber kurz vorab: Fahrzeug(e) wurde keines gekauft und wir sind 1400km umsonst gefahren.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Januar 2015)

skycurve schrieb:


> Wo hat man denn im Alltag, vor allem bei einem Schaltgetriebe, signifikant oft größere Differenzen als 1k?



z.B. beim Beschleunigen auf die Autobahn, oder vor/bei Überholvorgängen ggf. sogar mit Gangüberspringen usw. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die unteren Gänge erheblich robuster Synchronisiert sind als die oberen und dass die Drehzahl nicht alles ist. Es kommt auch auf die Schaltkraft, die Temperatur und diverse andere Dinge an. 



skycurve schrieb:


> Vielleicht vom 1ten in den 2ten. Ich sehe immer noch keinen Mehrverschleiß an den Synchronringen beim normalen Schalten gegenüber Runterschalten beim Ausrollen.



Aber ich.
Ich werde diese Woche noch einen durchgelaufenen Dauerschalter probefahren und beurteilen. Unter normalen Umständen lässt der sich so schalten, dass niemand hier einen Unterschied zum neuen, eingelaufenen Zustand bemerken würde. Synchrobeläge sind unkritisch und Schaltungen wie die um die es hier geht können die sicherlich im 7-stelligen Bereich absolvieren ohne das etwas passiert. So oft schaltet aber niemand mit nem Auto, nicht mal insgesamt!

Ob du einen Mehrverschleiß siehst bzw. dir einbildest oder nicht ändert an den Fakten nichts. Es geht hier ja nicht um ne Meinungsumfrage, sondern um Fakten. Die liegen bei mir regelmäßig auf dem Tisch, bei dir vermutlich nicht, deswegen kannst du es ruhig glauben!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch, was an meinem A3 Getriebe damals kaputt gegangen ist. Da ging ja auf einen Schlag die Synchro von 1,2 und 3 fast nicht mehr. 4 und 5 komplett i.o. Mehr als 1500rpm Drehzahldifferenz und man musste extremst vorsichtig den Ganghebel drücken, sonst hats gekracht. Was komisch war, das runterschalten auch in den ersten 3 Gängen noch bei weitem nicht so problematisch war. Das Getriebe hat ansonsten keinerlei Geräusche gemacht oder sonst was. Ich bin dann auch noch ca. 30000 mit doppelt kuppeln ohne Synchro in 1,2 und 3 weitergefahren. Nur der Schalthebel hat in 1 und 2 ziemlich stark geschlagen, wenn man vollgas beschleunigt hat.
> 
> Kann ich mir nicht erklären was damit war, weil es technisch keinen Sinn ergibt.



Bist du sicher, dass die Synchro kaputt gegangen ist? Könnte ja auch die Schaltung selber nen Schlag weg haben, Das wäre ja eine Erklärung warum 3 Gänge auf einmal ausfallen.
Das Hoch- und Rückschaltungen unterschiedlich gut gehen könnte einen anderen Grund haben. Wenn da die Anspitzungen der Kupplunkgskörper oder Schaltmuffen nen Schlag weg haben (dauerhaftes falsches Schalten als Ursache - z.B. Kupplung zu früh geschlossen...), dann kann sein, das eine Seite nicht mehr richtig tut bzw. das Verdrehen des Radsatzes erschwert wird. Aber bei 3 Gängen auf einmal? 

Es ist aber schlecht zu diagnostizieren ohne das Auto gefahren zu sein. Wenn man weiß zu welcher Phase der Schaltung es kracht, kann man das besser tun. Dazu müsste aber einer der sich damit auskennt mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Schrei doch nicht so.


Mach ich doch gar nicht 



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt auch mal auf die Gutachten verweisen, dass da irgendwo  eine Auflage steht, mit der der Prüfer nicht einverstanden war.


Das komische ist ja, dass er schon bevor er die Gutachten durchbeblättert hat, zu mir gesagt hat, dass sowas nicht eintragbar ist (Wortlaut:"Unterschiedliche Hersteller der Spurverbreiterungen an VA und HA tragen wir nicht ein. Es sind nur Verbreitungen gleichen Herstellers eintragbar"



Klutten schrieb:


> Wichtig ist schlussendlich für eine Eintragung gem.  §19(3) StVZO, dass die Gutachten die Kombination aus geprüfter  Felgengröße bei jeweiliger Breite der Distanzen stehen haben.



Ja, das steht in den beiden Gutachten drin 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Oh man Jungs.. Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause und naja,  was soll ich sagen? Es war ein unfassbarer Tag. Ich bin jetzt aber zu  müde und werd morgen detailiert berichten, aber kurz vorab: Fahrzeug(e)  wurde keines gekauft und wir sind 1400km umsonst gefahren.



Ich glaube, ich kann's mir schon denken 
Ist natürlich ätzend und sehr ärgerlich, wenn man so weit fährt und dann ein Fahrzeug vorfindet, was den eigenen Vorstellungen so gar nicht entspricht. 
Ging mir mit der E61 Besichtigung ähnlich, obwohl wir nur knapp 200km gefahren sind.


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das komische ist ja, dass er schon bevor er die Gutachten durchbeblättert hat, ...



Typischer Fall von Null Bock würde ich sagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von Null Bock würde ich sagen.



Denke ich auch. War 45min vor Feierabend


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2015)

Mit Fahrzeug verschränken + Gutachten für Fahrwerk und zwei Distanzen lesen + Papierkram ...

Atze Schröder würde sagen: "Knapp, aber müsste passen"


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2015)

Warum sollte man auch verschiedene Spurplatten nicht eingetragen bekommen? Ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn, solange sie Achsweise gleich sind. Bei mir sind auch verschiedene Hersteller eingetragen... vorne SCC und hinten H&R.


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von Null Bock würde ich sagen.



Ich wiederhole mich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von Null Bock würde ich sagen.



Das geht ja garnicht


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum sollte man auch verschiedene Spurplatten nicht eingetragen bekommen? Ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn, solange sie Achsweise gleich sind. Bei mir sind auch verschiedene Hersteller eingetragen... vorne SCC und hinten H&R.


Mein Vater hat auch 15 und 20mm von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern eingetragen... Denke auch mal Kategorie "Null Bock" .


----------



## >ExX< (6. Januar 2015)

Hab eben die ölwanne gewchselt, hat alles geklappt, ist aber trotzdem ******** wenn man weder bühne noch grube hat 


Aber mal ne frage:
Also ich die ölwanne kaputt gemacht habe, habe ich das auto nach hause geschleppt, zündung an, motor natürlich aus, ist ja klar.....also musste ich die 25km ohne bremskraftverstärker machen, auch kein problem....
Dann auto 3,5 wochen stehen gelassen, und heute aufeinmal kein druck mehr auf dem bremspedal, und auto gibt warnmeldung über zu wenig bremsflüssigkeit aus.

So, nachgefüllt, und jetzt ist natürlich luft im bremssystem.
Habe aber nirgends ein Leck gefunden.
Kann mir das mal jemand erklären wo die suppe hingelaufen sein kann und warum sowas passieren kann?

Bin nämlich grad echt nen bisschen ratlos.
Und: Kann man das bremssystem selbst entlüften oder braucht man dafür ein spezielles gerät?


----------



## Riverna (7. Januar 2015)

Du kannst es auch selber entlüften, brauchst aber einen Freund oder Freundin. 

Einer setzt sich ins Auto der andere pumpt, du fängst hinten rechts an, dann hinten links, dann vorne rechts dann hinten links. Solange bis keine Blasen mehr in der Bremsflüssigkeit ist, vorne immer schön nachfüllen das er keine Luft zieht. Wenn keine Luft mehr kommt, Bremspedal gedrückt halten und das Ventil zudrehen.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

Heute morgen wurde mein Betablocker wiedermal strapaziert.
Autobahn-ausfahrht und gleichzeitig Auffahrt auf die Bundesstraße --> 2-spurig, rechte Spur Audi A6 mit 60-70, dachte ich mir gut "gibt ja noch eine Spur" also neben ihn gefahren um zu überholen.
Da sich der Audifahrer aber nicht von einem Opel überholen lassen will tritt er aufs Gas, ich hatte aber mehr Schwung und beschleunigte ebenfalls, auf einmal zieht er immer weiter in meine Spur.
Darauf habe ich gebremst, mich hinter ihn gesetzt, und dann den Knopf zur Entlastung meines Kragens gedrückt.....also kurz gehupt.
Was macht der Spinner, er tritt mehrmals wie ein Hornochse auf die Bremse bis zum Stillstand.
Daraufhin setzte ich den Blinker links, und fuhr vorbei.....und zeigte ihm die internationale Geste für "Ich mag dich!".

Ich meine mal ehrlich, so jemand darf in unserem Land Autofahren....ohne Aufsicht!
Nur der Betablocker rettete mich vor Entscheidungen, die ich eventuell bereuen würde........mein Astra hat über 270tkm runter, also faktisch habe ich ja nichts zu verlieren.

Grüße und hoffentlich entspannte Fahrt.


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2015)

Ja, solche seltsamen Menschen gibts. Ich war letztens im dunkeln und bei Regen unterwegs und lande an einer Kreuzung bei der man auch bei rot als Rechtsabbieger abbiegen darf. Die Sicht war echt bescheiden und links standen Autos, so dass man kaum was gesehen hat. Dem (einheimischen) Hintermann ging das wohl alles nicht schnell genug, so dass er hupen musste. Mir ist sowas total egal aber dann sind wir abgebogen, er überholt mich und bremst mich bis zum Stillstand aus und fährt dann weiter... 

Ich dachte erst ich werde nicht mehr aber als dann so ein uralter tiefergelegter Polo mit riesen Endrohr und Breitreifen vor mir stand konnte ich mir meinen Teil über den Fahrer denken.


----------



## JaniZz (7. Januar 2015)

Kauft euch ein Auto,  dass schneller ist als das des Verkehrs Idioten. 

Dann ist die Gefahr geringer ausgebremst zu werden 

Zum Glück hatte ich erst zwei mal eine solche Situation. 
Bin dann direkt immer ausgestiegen und hab mal am Fenster gegrüßt. 
Die Reaktion war beides mal die selbe. 
Vollgas und weg


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

Mir geht nur die ganze Aggressivität auf den Senkel, augenscheinlich kannte er sich nicht aus oder hat geträumt o.ä....ist ja an der Stelle auch kein Problem, es gibt 2 Spuren.....aber wie zum Teufel kommt man darauf, wie bekloppt gas zu geben, dem anderen (mir) in die Spur zu fahren und danach zu versuchen mich auszubremsen. Da kann ja irgendwas nicht stimmen.
Aber langsam verstehe ich mehr und mehr, warum die Russen zum großteil eine dashcam besitzen.


----------



## ebastler (7. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mir geht nur die ganze Aggressivität auf den Senkel, augenscheinlich kannte er sich nicht aus oder hat geträumt o.ä....ist ja an der Stelle auch kein Problem, es gibt 2 Spuren.....aber wie zum Teufel kommt man darauf, wie bekloppt gas zu geben, dem anderen (mir) in die Spur zu fahren und danach zu versuchen mich auszubremsen. Da kann ja irgendwas nicht stimmen.
> Aber langsam verstehe ich mehr und mehr, warum die Russen zum großteil eine dashcam besitzen.


Ja, wäre in der tat eine Anschaffung wert... 
Raspi mitfilmen lassen mit der Picam, und er löscht immer >5min altes Material oder so, auf Knopfdruck werden die letzten 5min gespeichert.

Wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Januar 2015)

Das ist ne gute Idee, wobei ich lieber mehrere Stunden einstellen würde, sollte mal was Schlimmeres passieren.
Mein Vater hat auf Dienstreisen mittlerweile auch immer sein Handy griffbereit wenn mal wieder nette Leute in A6, X6 und dergleichen ihre Parkpieper ausprobieren 
Spaßig wäre es allerdings, wenn man dann ein richtig gut getuntes Auto wie Riverna hat und solche Schwachmaten erstmal verseilt


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2015)

Solche Idioten gibts leider öfter... Neulich: Ordnet sich einer inner Stadt falsch ein (linksabbieger statt geradeaus), merkts, guckt noch groß innen Spiegel -> "Och, da kommt ja nur nen Golf, da is mein A6 ja größer" -> zieht einem genau vor die Karre. Ohne zu blinken, hätte er geblinkt bin ich ja meist noch so "sozial" und geh vom Gas um ihn reinzulassen... Da hupt man, er wirftn Anker, Geste für "Ich mag dich" (den muss ich mir merken - danke ) und mit 90 durche Stadt weiter... @aloha84: Hatte dein Kandidat zufällig nen PE-Kennzeichen ?


Noch was anderes:

Irgendwelche Ideen was man meiner Tante für nen Denkzettel verpassen kann? Den dazu gehörigen Printartikel bekommt sie jedenfalls mit dem Bußgeldbescheid gemeinsam eingerahmt... Ich und der Rest der Familie sind für jeden kreativen Vorschlag offen !


----------



## >ExX< (7. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch selber entlüften, brauchst aber einen Freund oder Freundin.
> 
> Einer setzt sich ins Auto der andere pumpt, du fängst hinten rechts an, dann hinten links, dann vorne rechts dann hinten links. Solange bis keine Blasen mehr in der Bremsflüssigkeit ist, vorne immer schön nachfüllen das er keine Luft zieht. Wenn keine Luft mehr kommt, Bremspedal gedrückt halten und das Ventil zudrehen.



Eine freundin (kfz-mechatronikerin im 1. Lehrjahr) meinte dass man die luft so nicht 100%ig rausbekommt..... naja, deshalb hab ich nochmal nachgefragt 

Sobald also bremsflüssigkeit rauskommt ist die gesamte luft raus? Oder muss man da vorsichtshalber mehrmals pumpen?
Bzw, wann kann man sich 100%ig sicher sein dass keine luft mehr vorhanden ist?


----------



## Beam39 (7. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich kann's mir schon denken
> Ist natürlich ätzend und sehr ärgerlich, wenn man so weit fährt und dann ein Fahrzeug vorfindet, was den eigenen Vorstellungen so gar nicht entspricht.
> Ging mir mit der E61 Besichtigung ähnlich, obwohl wir nur knapp 200km gefahren sind.



Was hat der Händler zu euch nochmal gesagt als ihr ihn bezüglich der Glaubwürdigkeit der KM gefragt habt? "Weiß ich nicht", oder? Unser meinte "Ich denke schon." 

Naja, nachdem wir in dieser völlig abgefuckten Gegend auf dem übelsten Hinterhof-Händler angekommen sind, riefen wir den Verkäufer an weil er nicht da war. Ich hab echt viele abgefuckte Gegenden gesehen und bin selbst in Berlin aufgewachsen und großgeworden, aber so eine eklige Gegend hab ich noch nirgendwo gesehen - nehmts mir nicht persönlich, liebe Duisburger. 

Wir warteten also vor dem verschloßenen Tor auf den Händler. In der Zwischenzeit liefen ziemlich viele zwielichtige Gestalten an uns vorbei, so auch einer mit Kaputze überm Kopf, Jogginghose und Joggingschuhen bekleidet welcher geradewegs auf uns zugelaufen kam. Dieser aber sollte sich als unser Händler herausstellen, nun gut.

Da das Fahrzeug ziemlich nah am Zaun stand konnten wir ihn bereits etwas begutachten. Von außen völlig verdreckt, Bremsen runter, Felgen Korrodiert. Alle 4. 

Nachdem wir auf dem Hof standen stellte ich fest dass auch die Reifen grenzwertig waren und diverse Stellen nachlackiert wurden. Das Scheinwerferglas war. völlig verwittert. Der Motor machte einen, naja, ich nenns mal mitgenommenen Eindruck. Ich bat meinen Kumpel drum den Motor zu starten. Der Motor brauchte gute 2-3 sek. um erst auf paar Zylindern anzuspringen und erst einige Sekunden später liefen sie dann alle - aber Laufruhe war was anderes. Er rüttelte und schüttelte sich über die komplette Zeit in der wir uns den Innenraum anguckten, und der Innenraum war das Highlight am ganzen Auto.

Dieser war so herruntergekommen und versifft dass ich mich richtig geekelt hab um für ne Probefahrt einzusteigen, und ich bin eigentlich echt schmerzfrei was sowas angeht. Die Sitze völlig abgesessen, fleckig, rissig, haarig (!). Die Armaturen völlig zerkratzt, die Armlehne abgenutzt, der Lack am Schaltknauf blätterte.

Ich versuchte, während mein Freund fuhr, den BMW-Händler zu erreichen der im Scheckheft stand. Da ging aber nur der Anrufbeantworter ran der sagte dass außerhalb der Dienstzeit angerufen wird, in der Situation sehr unvorteilhaft aber zu dem Zeitpunkt war klar dass ich die Kiste meinem Freund um jeden Preis abreden werde.

Nachdem der Bock halbwegs warm wurde sagte ich meinem Kumpel er soll mal durchtreten und naja, das was ankam waren vielleicht die 231ps des 530ers mit dem wir da waren, aber keinesfalls 272ps. Ich kenne den Motor und weiß wie der geht. Das Getriebe hingegen machte nen guten Eindruck. Schaltete sehr weich, schnell und unauffällig.

Wir hielten auf nem Parkplatz an um ihn uns nochmal anzugucken. Der Motor lief immer noch nicht ganz sauber und nagelte eindeutig zu laut, meiner mit 280tkm läuft eindeutig ruhiger. Für "Normalos" würde er vielleicht ruhig laufen, Leute die da nen Gehör für haben denen fällt sowas auf. In dem Fall fiel es mir auf, meinem Freund (gelernter Kfzler ) fiel es nicht auf.

Ich konnte ihn dann doch überreden die Kiste stehenzulassen, auch wenn er ständig von der Aktivlenkung geschwärmt hat oder Dinge gesucht hat um die Kiste schönzureden. 

Wir fuhren auf den Hof, der Verkäufer fragte "Und?" und ich meinte nur "Das Auto ist ne riesen Lachnummer." So gingen wir vom Hof und ich war extremst angepisst.

Mein Freund fand dann auf dem Rückweg ein Fahrzeug in der Nähe, undzwar folgenden:

BMW 535 d vollaustattung Gebrauchtwagen, Diesel, ? 11.000,- in Remscheid

Ich rief den Kerl an und fragte ob der inserierte 535d noch da seie. "Was? Welsche inseriert?" "Der BMW, 535 Diesel, noch da?" "Ja, ja diese noch da." Ich merkte dass ich mit dem nicht weit komme am Telefon und fuhr also hin direkt.

Wir kamen an und ich schaute ihn mir an. Dieser war wenigstens sauber. Reifen waren neu und Bremsen auch, stand aber anscheinend schon lang da sich ziemlich extrem Flugrost gebildet hat. Der Lack schien mir aber extrem verwittert und mitgenommen für die angegebenen 142tkm. Der Motor hatte ne Motorwäsche bekommen, ich wurde Misstrauisch. Innen befand er sich in einem überraschend akzeptablem Zustand, wenn auch die Sitze nicht ganz wie 142tkm wirkten.

Ich fragte den Händler nach Papieren, er sagte mir dass er von dem Auto absolut nichts habe und ihn deswegen lieber ins Ausland verkaufen möchte. An dem Punkt wollte ich wieder weg aber mein Kumpel wollte unbedingt probefahren. Also fragte ich den Händler wo denn hier der nächste BMW-Händler ist. "Zu weit weg" sagte er mir.

(Das Witzige ist: Ich sehe grad im Inserat dass er nen Scheckheft  abfotografiert hat, und das Auto mit 14*2*tkm inseriert ist, laut Tacho aber 140tkm.)

Wir stiegen ein, ich googelte den Händler und dieser war genau 1,2km entfernt. Während der Fahrt dort hin machte sich bereits das Getriebe bemerkbar. Ruckte und zuckte, der Wandler meldete sich hin und wieder und die Drehzahl während der Fahrt stieg und sank ständig.

Ich gab dem Händler die Gestellnummer durch, und dass was er mir sagt war der Hammer: Fahrzeug kam dass erste Mal (bei nem anderen Händler) mit 34tkm rein, das letzte mal im November 2014 mit *316.000!!!!* km. Die Schlüßel hatten 140tkm drauf aber er sagte mit nem Lächeln. "Wer am Tacho drehen kann, der kann auch am Schlüßel drehen". Er meinte aber auch dass es sich eventuell um nen Tipfehler handeln kann. A

Aber mal angenommen es wären 116.00 gewesen im November 14, dann müsste das Auto 24tkm binnen  2-3 Monaten gelaufen sein, aber der stand ja schon seit gut nem halben Jahr bei dem Typen auf dem Hof..

Wir fuhren also wieder direkt zurück und stellen ihm das Fahrzeug kommentarlos wieder hin.



Nach dem Tag sehe ich mich in meiner Meinung, dass man sich von solchen Händlern fernzuhalten hat, absolut bestätigt. Es sind mir aber auch ein paar Fragen im Kopf geblieben. Wie bitte halten sich solche Kerle über Wasser und noch viel wichtiger: Was für Menschen kaufen bei solchen Kerlen Autos?!

Anbei nur paar Bilder von den Sitzen..


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

Hoffentlich hat dein Kumpel daraus etwas gelernt.
Oft sieht man schon am Preis, dass etwas nicht stimmen kann.
z.B.: Wenn Fahzeug "x" --> bei 98 Händlern --> für 15-18.000€ angeboten wird......aber ein oder zwei inserate nur 8-9000€ aufrufen, da werde ich stutzig.
Warum sollte ein Händler auf mehrere Tausend € Erlös verzichten, wenn er denn das Gleiche bietet? Antwort: "Weil da was nicht passt!"


----------



## Magogan (7. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Ideen was man meiner Tante für nen Denkzettel verpassen kann? Den dazu gehörigen Printartikel bekommt sie jedenfalls mit dem Bußgeldbescheid gemeinsam eingerahmt... Ich und der Rest der Familie sind für jeden kreativen Vorschlag offen !


2,02 Promille...

Schenk ihr ein rostiges Fahrrad xD

Also ich habe meinen BMW damals in einem Toyota-Autohaus gekauft... 9990 Euro für einen 325 Ci Bj. 2002 mit 94000 km oder so. Hat auch ein paar Sonderausstattungen (Klimaautomatik, elektrisch verstellbare Sitze und PDC).


----------



## fatlace (7. Januar 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Kauft euch ein Auto,  dass schneller ist als das des Verkehrs Idioten.
> 
> Dann ist die Gefahr geringer ausgebremst zu werden
> 
> ...



so mache ich das auch, dann werden die aufeinmal gaaaanz ruhig und klein.
ich kann das absolut nicht leiden wen ich abends jemanden auf der landstrasse überhole, weil er bei erlaubten 100, nur 75-80 fährt.
und wen er mir dann noch lichthupe gibt, bremse ich den aus, steig aus, und frag ihn dann was der blödsinn soll.
die haben dann meist die hose so voll das sie sich entschuldigen und sagen es war nur ein versehen:roll:


----------



## Amon (7. Januar 2015)

So einen Spinner hatte ich auch mal. Meinte mich auf der Bahn aus bremsen zu müssen. Sein Pech war dass meine Freundin mit im Auto saß. Handyfoto vom Kennzeichen und Anzeige bei der Polizei, hatte ja meine Freundin als Zeuge. Ergebnis war er wurde verknackt wegen gefährlichen Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mir geht nur die ganze Aggressivität auf den Senkel, augenscheinlich kannte er sich nicht aus oder hat geträumt o.ä....ist ja an der Stelle auch kein Problem, es gibt 2 Spuren.....aber wie zum Teufel kommt man darauf, wie bekloppt gas zu geben, dem anderen (mir) in die Spur zu fahren und danach zu versuchen mich auszubremsen. Da kann ja irgendwas nicht stimmen.
> Aber langsam verstehe ich mehr und mehr, warum die Russen zum großteil eine dashcam besitzen.





ebastler schrieb:


> Ja, wäre in der tat eine Anschaffung wert...
> Raspi mitfilmen lassen mit der Picam, und er löscht immer >5min altes Material oder so, auf Knopfdruck werden die letzten 5min gespeichert.
> 
> Wäre nicht schlecht.




Das würde ich lassen, wir sind hier immerhin in Deutschland, wo der Geschädigte nochmal eins auf den Deckel bekommt, will er seine Unschuld beweisen  :

300.000€ Strafe wegen Dashcam

Autokameras unzulässig


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Januar 2015)

Vor allem witzig, dass lauter öffentliche Plätze und Co. überwacht werden, aber sowas verboten ist


----------



## marvinj (7. Januar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das würde ich lassen, wir sind hier immerhin in Deutschland, wo der Geschädigte nochmal eins auf den Deckel bekommt, will er seine Unschuld beweisen  :
> 
> 300.000€ Strafe wegen Dashcam
> 
> Autokameras unzulässig




Das Thema ist auch sone Sache ey.
Klar man darf die Videos nicht auf Youtube packen, allerdings dürfte man rechtlich gesehen die auch nicht der Polizei geben OBWOHL man mit diesen Teilen, Unfälle und Straftaten aufklären kann. Willkommen In Deutschland


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

> Das Amtsgericht München etwa ließ eine von  einem Radfahrer erstellte Bikecam-Aufnahme als Beweismittel zu.  Allerdings gingen die Richter davon aus, dass die Aufnahme ursprünglich  zu privaten Zwecken erstellt worden war und nicht der Beweissicherung  dienen sollte



Dies zeigt, dass die Gesetzlage eben noch nicht vollkommen geklärt ist.
Wie ist es denn wenn nur temporär gespeichert wird usw.
Da müsste sich mal jemand durch die instanzen klagen, und dann mal schauen was das Bundesverfassungsgericht sagt.


----------



## marvinj (7. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Dies zeigt, dass die Gesetzlage eben noch nicht vollkommen geklärt ist.
> Wie ist es denn wenn nur temporär gespeichert wird usw.
> Da müsste sich mal jemand durch die instanzen klagen, und dann mal schauen was das Bundesverfassungsgericht sagt.


Das wird Otto-Normal-Bürger aber nicht machen, außer er fühlt sich dazu berufen und hat das nötige Kleingeld :/


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Das wird Otto-Normal-Bürger aber nicht machen, außer er fühlt sich dazu berufen und hat das nötige Kleingeld :/



Kommt Zeit kommt Rat, es gibt eine Menge Juristen die allein wegen Prestige solche Klagen/Sammelklagen (übrigens oft aus eigener Tasche) anstreben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das ist die KÜS, die da gegen den Strom aller Organisationen schwimmt. Diese Selbstüberwachung ist ja eigentlich ein Selbstschutz vor behördlicher Überwachung, die ja die Existenz kosten kann. Organisationen, z.B. KÜS, FSP, GTÜ teilweise, TÜV Süd), wo man als quasi eigenständiger Unternehmer tätig ist, sind ein Pfuhl für schwarze Schafe. Die sehen nur das Geld für die Dienstleistung (und damit das eigene Einkommen) und dass es quasi keine Überwachung der Tätigkeit gibt. Verallgemeinern darf man das aber natürlich nicht. Auch bei TÜV und Dekra gibt es schwarze Schafe.


Stimmt KÜS war das. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass die Synchro kaputt gegangen ist? Könnte ja auch die  Schaltung selber nen Schlag weg haben, Das wäre ja eine Erklärung warum  3 Gänge auf einmal ausfallen.
> Das Hoch- und Rückschaltungen unterschiedlich gut gehen könnte einen  anderen Grund haben. Wenn da die Anspitzungen der Kupplunkgskörper oder  Schaltmuffen nen Schlag weg haben (dauerhaftes falsches Schalten als  Ursache - z.B. Kupplung zu früh geschlossen...), dann kann sein, das  eine Seite nicht mehr richtig tut bzw. das Verdrehen des Radsatzes  erschwert wird. Aber bei 3 Gängen auf einmal?
> 
> Es ist aber schlecht zu diagnostizieren ohne das Auto gefahren zu sein.  Wenn man weiß zu welcher Phase der Schaltung es kracht, kann man das  besser tun. Dazu müsste aber einer der sich damit auskennt mal ne Runde  drehen.


Es hat sich so angefühlt als ob man einfach durchziehen könnte, ohne das er vorher synchronisert. Hat man den Hebel in der Stellung festgehalten, wo die sync arbeitet, dann ging es noch. Bei hohem Drehzahlunterschied z.B. 1. Gang voll ausgefahren musste man bestimmt 2 Sekunden halten und dann weiterziehen. Deswegen habe ich mir dann auch angewöhnt das Getriebe mit doppelt kuppeln inkl. Zwischengas zu fahren. Weil nach dem 1. Gang 2 Sekunden warten bis man in den 2. kann war schon extrem nervig.  Es wurde auch immer schlimmer, je wärmer das Getriebe war. Teilweise hat es sich beim durchziehen auch so angefühlt als ob er nachdem die sync zuende war, der den Gang wieder rausschiebt. Man hat richtig gespürt, wie die Schaltverzahnung sich verdreht hat und den Schalthebel wieder raus geschoben hat.

Der alte Polo 6R von meiner Mutter hatte zum Schluss was ähnliches mit der Schaltung 1-2. Wenn man den 1. nicht ganz ausgedreht hat, dann ging alles ohne Probleme. Hat man den 1. aber ausgedreht und versucht den 2. schnell reinzubekommen hat es auch ein wenig gekracht aber der Gang ging rein. Hat man etwas vorsichtiger als normal gezogen und ihm in der sync Phase einen kleinen Moment etwa 300-400 ms gegeben, dann konnte man trotzdem ausdrehen.



>ExX< schrieb:


> So, nachgefüllt, und jetzt ist natürlich luft im bremssystem.
> Habe aber nirgends ein Leck gefunden.
> Kann mir das mal jemand erklären wo die suppe hingelaufen sein kann und warum sowas passieren kann?
> 
> ...


Die Bremsflüssigkeit kann überall hin. In den Fahrerfußraum, am Unterboden an den Leitungen, in den Bremskraftverstärker, an den Radbremszylindern, in die Kupplungsglocke(wenn der Nehmerzylinder innen ist) und evtl in den Motorraum.

Nicht jedes Bremssystem kann man so entlüften. Autos mit ESP gehen teilweise nur mit Entlüftergerät. Bei SBC Bremse sowieso nur mit Tester+Gerät+Glück aber nen Daimler fährst du ja nicht. 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Eine freundin (kfz-mechatronikerin im 1.  Lehrjahr) meinte dass man die luft so nicht 100%ig rausbekommt.....  naja, deshalb hab ich nochmal nachgefragt
> 
> Sobald also bremsflüssigkeit rauskommt ist die gesamte luft raus? Oder muss man da vorsichtshalber mehrmals pumpen?
> Bzw, wann kann man sich 100%ig sicher sein dass keine luft mehr vorhanden ist?


Da hat sie recht!  Wenn du das mit pumpen machst, dann muss du verdammt oft pumpen. Min. 250ml sollte man pro Rad immer rauslaufen/pumpen lassen.

Wenn du Luft im Bremssystem hast, merkst du es sofort am Pedalgefühl. Wenn noch Luft im ESP ist, merkst du es wenn es dich aus dem Drift holen will aber nichts passiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Januar 2015)

@Beam, klingt ziemlich exakt wie bei uns 
Den wir begutachtet hatte, ist auch erst nach 10sek orgeln gestartet.
Und die Fotos der Händler sind dann immer qualitativ so gewählt, dass man den extremen Verschleiß nicht sieht.
Ich denke mal, dass die nur ein Auto an extrem Ahnungslose oder schmerzbefreite Personen verkaufen können. 
Und als Exportfahrzeug läuft da denke ich mal recht viel.
Wundert mich auch, wie die davon existieren können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich gab dem Händler die Gestellnummer durch, und dass was er mir sagt war der Hammer: Fahrzeug kam dass erste Mal (bei nem anderen Händler) mit 34tkm rein, das letzte mal im November 2014 mit *316.000!!!!* km. Die Schlüßel hatten 140tkm drauf aber er sagte mit nem Lächeln. "Wer am Tacho drehen kann, der kann auch am Schlüßel drehen". Er meinte aber auch dass es sich eventuell um nen Tipfehler handeln kann.


Das war mit Sicherheit kein Tippfehler.  Die lesen ja immer den KM Stand von Schlüssel ein. Der kam zu BMW um den Fehlerspeicher zu löschen, damit die ganzen Lampen aus sind und hat seitdem gestanden.  Bei der Laufleistung macht sich das Getriebe auch schon mal bemerkbar. 

Haben die bei BMW wenigstens das sofort in der Online System eingetragen das der zurückgesetzt wurde? Dann kann das nämlich jeder andere Händler auch sehen. Das ist wie mit Chiptuning oder Unfallschäden. Die werden auch direkt hinter der Fahrgestellnumer hinterlegt.

Da lob ich mir Daimler. Da hab ich es bis jetzt immer geschafft den aktuellen Kilometerstand wieder herzuzaubern. Bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen ist es quasi nicht mehr möglich zurückzusetzen aus technischen Gründen.


----------



## Beam39 (7. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @Beam, klingt ziemlich exakt wie bei uns
> Den wir begutachtet hatte, ist auch erst nach 10sek orgeln gestartet.
> Und die Fotos der Händler sind dann immer qualitativ so gewählt, dass man den extremen Verschleiß nicht sieht.
> Ich denke mal, dass die nur ein Auto an extrem Ahnungslose oder schmerzbefreite Personen verkaufen können.
> ...



Viele davon existieren zudem richtig gut.. Von den Fotos her sah der echt relativ in Ordnung aus, deswegen hats mich vor Ort auch so vom Hocker gehauen.

@Bad

Ok, wie das eingelesen wird wusste ich nicht, also wirds wohl stimmen. Den Kerl hats irgendwie nicht richtig interessiert bzw. kams nich so rüber als hätte es das, ich denke aber eher weniger dass er es getan hat. Die vorgenommene Reparatur meinte er darf er uns nicht nennen.

Im Wagen lag noch nen Inseratspapier drin wo er noch 12.500€ kosten sollte, die hat er dann noch kurzer Hand verschwinden lassen so dass ich da kein Blick drauf werfen konnte, vlt. stand er da sogar mit den richtigen KM.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Januar 2015)

@The BadFrag: Ok, danke!   Wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit dann nochmal verschwinden sollte muss ich was tun ^^


----------



## Beam39 (7. Januar 2015)

BMW M5 Competition im Supertest: Leistungsexplosion der Sportlimousine - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT

74ps Serienstreuung, Cmon BMW, das haben die doch nun wirklich nicht nötig.


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Vor allem witzig, dass lauter öffentliche Plätze und Co. überwacht werden, aber sowas verboten ist



Auf öffentlichen Plätzen (Gebäuden, Öffis, etc.) muss aber auch klar ersichtlich sein wenn Videoüberwachung durchgeführt wird. Üblicherweise mit Schildern mit Kamerasymbol oder Aufschrift "Dieses Gebäude wird Videoüberwacht"

Damit wissen Personen die die jeweilige Örtlichkeit betreten dass sie gefilmt werden, und können es gegebenenfalls meiden wenn ihnen das nicht recht ist (Wobei das zugegebener Maßen immer schwiriger wird).


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es hat sich so angefühlt als ob man einfach durchziehen könnte, ohne das er vorher synchronisert. Hat man den Hebel in der Stellung festgehalten, wo die sync arbeitet, dann ging es noch. Bei hohem Drehzahlunterschied z.B. 1. Gang voll ausgefahren musste man bestimmt 2 Sekunden halten und dann weiterziehen. Deswegen habe ich mir dann auch angewöhnt das Getriebe mit doppelt kuppeln inkl. Zwischengas zu fahren. Weil nach dem 1. Gang 2 Sekunden warten bis man in den 2. kann war schon extrem nervig.  Es wurde auch immer schlimmer, je wärmer das Getriebe war. Teilweise hat es sich beim durchziehen auch so angefühlt als ob er nachdem die sync zuende war, der den Gang wieder rausschiebt. Man hat richtig gespürt, wie die Schaltverzahnung sich verdreht hat und den Schalthebel wieder raus geschoben hat.



Könnte mehrere Gründe haben, wie gesagt schwer zu diagnostizieren, wenn man nicht selbst fährt.


----------



## Klutten (7. Januar 2015)

Am Besten umgehend eine Werkstatt aufsuchen. Wer bei einer so einfachen Aufgabe wie einem Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel Fragen hat, der sollte da besser nicht selbst ran gehen. So viel sollte einem das eigene und das Leben anderer Menschen schon wert sein. Bremsflüssigkeit verschwindet nicht "einfach so".


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2015)

Vor allem nachdem man die Ölwanne tauschen musste. Die alte wird sich ja auch nicht in Luft aufgelöst haben - vielleicht biste auch mit nem Teil der Bremse aufgesetzt?
Und beim Golf 4 gehört schon was dazu sich die Ölwanne kaputt zu machen. Ich bin mit meinem 1,4er knapp 100k km mit 40mm tiefer gefahren, quer durchs tiefste Sachsen(-Anhalt) gebrettert wo man echt zum Teil Angst um sein Auto bekommen hat und außer dem weggeflogenen Unterfahrschutz war nie was weiter - kein Kratzer an der Ölwanne...


----------



## Almdudler2604 (7. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> BMW M5 Competition im Supertest: Leistungsexplosion der Sportlimousine - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
> 
> 74ps Serienstreuung, Cmon BMW, das haben die doch nun wirklich nicht nötig.



Bei dem Video hatte der AMG noch massig mehr Leistung  
Vielleicht hat BMW ja einfach nur darauf reagiert xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY5oSik1eHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 4.05min kommt der dyno run, das Video ist aber auch so ganz witzig


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Januar 2015)

Wo gibt es den eigentlich kleinzeug noch ausser im internet ? Dichtungen für Ölablassschrauben zum beispiel, bremsenreiniger, fette etc. ? Haben die im Baumarkt sowas ? Eher nicht oder.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2015)

Bei deinem Honda Händler gibt es z.B. Dichtungen für Ölablassschrauben, die garantiert passen. Im Baumarkt wird es Bremsenreiniger geben aber teuer. Ich bestell immer ganze Kisten online. Wird ja nicht schlecht das Zeug.


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir Daimler. Da hab ich es bis jetzt immer geschafft den aktuellen Kilometerstand wieder herzuzaubern. Bei aktuellen Fahrzeugen ist es quasi nicht mehr möglich zurückzusetzen aus technischen Gründen.



Nichts ist unmöglich weil die Hersteller an ein paar Cent bei den Bauteilen und vernünftiger Softwareverschlüsselung in den Steuergeräten sparen. Man könnte das sicher machen, aber da dürfte das Interesse fehlen. Da passiert erst was wenn die Versicherungsbranche Druck macht indem die Fahrzeuge höher eingestuft werden.


----------



## Exception (7. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den eigentlich kleinzeug noch ausser im internet ? Dichtungen für Ölablassschrauben zum beispiel, bremsenreiniger, fette etc. ? Haben die im Baumarkt sowas ? Eher nicht oder.


Dafür gibt's  Fachhändler, wie z.b. Stahlgruber oder Knoll. Sind zwar auch  mit Firmenkonto oft nicht günstiger als online, dafür muss man aber im Notfall nicht warten.

Zu dem Golf mit der Bremse,  würde  mich nicht wundern wenn die Bremsflüssigkeit über den Kupplungsgeber oder -nehmerzylinder ausgelaufen  ist. Wie auch immer,  eine derartige Menge verschwindet  nicht einfach so, also dringend kontrollieren.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Januar 2015)

Wollte auch das auto erst in die werkstatt bringen, aber hsb mir gedacht dass ich das auch selbst kann.
Wie man die bremsflüssigkeit wechselt weis ich schon, nur hat mich meine bekanntschaft mit dem extragerät verunsichert, dass man sonst nicht die gesamte luft herausbekommt.

Mein Golf ist ja auch etwas tiefer(35mm), und so eine Aluminiumölwanne hält ja soo viel auch nicht aus. Bin ja vorher auch schon mehrere male aufgesetzt. Und dann hat sie wahrscheinlich den Rest bekommen. 

Hab auch unters auto geschaut, der hat nur Macken an der vorderkante der Ölwanne gehabt, sonst hab ich keine Auffälligkeiten sehen können. Werde das morgen einfach mal ausprobieren, wenns wieder normal ist probier ich das so, sollte der dann nochmal Alarm machen geb ich ihn in die Werkstatt.
Bremsdruck hat er ja mittlerweile wieder etwas mehr. Und von gestern auf heute hat er kein öl mehr verloren, Levelstand von der Bremsflüssigkeit ist auch in Ordnung.

Werde euch morgen nach dem Wechsel auf dem Laufenden halten 

Edit: Ich bestelle immer den Bremsenreiniger von werkstattprodukte.de, ich glaub so heist die seite.
Günstig und gut, schön viel druck auf der Dose und nen sauberer Strahl ohne Sprenkrln


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Eine freundin (kfz-mechatronikerin im 1. Lehrjahr) meinte dass man die luft so nicht 100%ig rausbekommt..... naja, deshalb hab ich nochmal nachgefragt
> 
> Sobald also bremsflüssigkeit rauskommt ist die gesamte luft raus? Oder muss man da vorsichtshalber mehrmals pumpen?
> Bzw, wann kann man sich 100%ig sicher sein dass keine luft mehr vorhanden ist?



Das stimmt nicht. 

Klar bekommst du das 100%ig Luftfrei, jedoch musst du pro Rad schon ordentlich pumpen und immer wieder im Bremsflüssigkeitsbehälter nachfüllen. Kann schonmal am Ende gut und gerne 1 Liter sein den du pro Auto durchjagst. 
Bremsflüssigkeit kommt sofort, wenn du nicht den Sattel getauscht hast. Du musst solange Pumpen bis keine Luftblasen mehr in der Flüssigkeit ist. Ich warte bis es Luftfrei ist, dann lasse ich noch 5 mal Pumpen und drehe dann zu. Wenn ich alle entlüftet habe kontrolliere ich jedes Bremse nochmal mit 2 bis 3 mal Pumpen. Danach war bisher immer alles Luftfrei. Mit einem Bremsenentlüfter tust du dir natürlich deutlich leichter... vorallem wenn der Bremskraftverstärker leer gelaufen ist. Bei manchen Autos musst du den Motor auch mal dabei laufen lassen (mache ich idR immer).


----------



## Exception (8. Januar 2015)

Im Prinzip haben beide recht. Sobald ESP  vorhanden ist,  braucht man bei leergelaufenem  Behälter  ein Diagnosegerät,  um den Steuerblock vollständig entlüften  zu können. Sonst kann man beim MK20  auch über Pedal entlüften, beim MK60  geht das gar nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Nichts ist unmöglich weil die Hersteller an ein paar Cent bei den Bauteilen und vernünftiger Softwareverschlüsselung in den Steuergeräten sparen. Man könnte das sicher machen, aber da dürfte das Interesse fehlen. Da passiert erst was wenn die Versicherungsbranche Druck macht indem die Fahrzeuge höher eingestuft werden.


Das Problem ist eher dass die Hersteller unbedingt Autos mit 0 Kilometern ausliefern wollen. Wenn es nicht explizit Herstellerseitig die Möglichkeit geben würde den Stand zu "korrigieren" wäre schon viel gewonnen. So viel Mühe direkt an alle Steuergeräte zu gehen um die EEPROMs zu tauschen/flashen würden sich schon viel weniger geben.


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher dass die Hersteller unbedingt Autos mit 0 Kilometern ausliefern wollen. Wenn es nicht explizit Herstellerseitig die Möglichkeit geben würde den Stand zu "korrigieren" wäre schon viel gewonnen. So viel Mühe direkt an alle Steuergeräte zu gehen um die EEPROMs zu tauschen/flashen würden sich schon viel weniger geben.



Das kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2015)

Ich hab gestern angefangen den Zahnriemen beim V6 meiner Mutter zu wechseln. Die Schraube von der Kurbelwellenriemenscheibe war so dermassen angeballert, dass wir uns richtiges Männerwerkzeug bauen mussten. Das Rad haben wir mit einem 2cm dickem Flachstahl und zwei M20 Gewindestangen festgehalten, die Schraube haben wir dann mit einer 2 Meter Verlängerung aufbekommen. Müssten also irgendwas um die 2knm gewesen sein die da drauf gedrückt haben. Weder mein Hazet Schlagschrauber noch der LKW Schlagschrauber vom Nachbarn hat eine Chance gehabt. Die erste Konstruktion war ein 1cm dickes Flacheisen, dass hat sich dann verwindet. Selbst das 2cm dicke Flacheisen hatte am Ende auch schon wieder einen dicken Knick drin. 

So sieht das ganze dann aus...

Bild: 20150107_22374910cs0b.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2015)

Stell ich mir lustig vor, wenn einem sowas um die Ohren fliegt...


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was daran lustig wäre, aber die Gefahr ist eh relativ gering. Da kann nicht viel passieren ausser paar blaue Flecken und ggf ein Verlust des Augenlichts.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht hätte ich "lustig" in Anführungsstrichelchen schreiben gesollt. Dann wäre die Ironie ggf. verständlich gewesen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei deinem Honda Händler gibt es z.B. Dichtungen für Ölablassschrauben, die garantiert passen. Im Baumarkt wird es Bremsenreiniger geben aber teuer. Ich bestell immer ganze Kisten online. Wird ja nicht schlecht das Zeug.


Lol ich brauch doch nicht zum Honda händler dazu. Viiiel zu teuer. Wenns online eh billiger ist hat sich das eh erledigt. Alles andere ausser baumarkt und supermarkt lohnt sich eh nicht, da man üb er 10 km oder so fahren müaste, da bestell ich lieber gleich.


----------



## Captn (8. Januar 2015)

Du könntest ja auch mal ne Kostenanfrage machen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze dann aus...
> 
> Bild: 20150107_22374910cs0b.jpg - abload.de



Dass die Knarre das aushält, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol ich brauch doch nicht zum Honda händler dazu. Viiiel zu teuer. Wenns online eh billiger ist hat sich das eh erledigt. Alles andere ausser baumarkt und supermarkt lohnt sich eh nicht, da man üb er 10 km oder so fahren müaste, da bestell ich lieber gleich.



Jo aber hinterher dann nicht wundern wenn die Dichtungsringe, Ölablassschrauben usw. nicht passen. Geiz ist schließlich nun mal geil! 

Mal im Ernst: Wie viel brauchst Du von dem Zeug und was sparst Du bei einer Bestellung von so ein paar Kleinteilen im Netz? 5 Euro?


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dass die Knarre das aushält, hätte ich nicht gedacht



Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das die Schraube aushält. Wurde da vorher nix dran gesprüht um das Ding zu lösen? Aber für Zahnriemenwechsel braucht manchon Cochones, ich mache ja viel selbst aber als bei mir letztens der Zahnriemen fällig war habe ich doch lieber die Kohle in die Hand genommen und habe das in ner Werkstatt machen lassen.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2015)

*Amon*, Riverna ist doch Mechatroniker und schraubt noch in seiner Freizeit 

Markenwerkzeug FTW 

Grats zu dieser Aktion, Riverna, toll das ihr es hinbekommen habt. Der Ein oder Andere haette die Segel gestrichen, bevor man sich selbst Werkzeug anfertigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol ich brauch doch nicht zum Honda händler dazu. Viiiel zu teuer. Wenns online eh billiger ist hat sich das eh erledigt. Alles andere ausser baumarkt und supermarkt lohnt sich eh nicht, da man üb er 10 km oder so fahren müaste, da bestell ich lieber gleich.


Der Dichtring bei Honda soll zu teuer sein? Ich meine an 80 Cent bis 1 Euro kann man ne Menge einsparen. Vorallem wenn man 10 mal falsche Teile Online hin und herschickt. Was will man an solchen Teilen denn groß sparen? Bei Daimler kostet der teuerste Ölfilter original nicht mal 20€. Und das ist so nen spezial Dingen, was eh nirgends verbaut ist. Ich denke mal das Honda noch ne ganze Ecke billiger ist. Da wird nen original Ölfilter+Schraube+Dichtung keine 10€ kosten. Ich dachte du willst nur das beste für dein Auto, du fährst ja nicht mal im Regen. Aber dann den billigst möglichen Egay-Ölfilter bestellen und versuchen an einem Dichtring ein paar Cent zu sparen. Äußerst gute Logik!



Exception schrieb:


> Im Prinzip haben beide recht. Sobald ESP   vorhanden ist,  braucht man bei leergelaufenem  Behälter  ein  Diagnosegerät,  um den Steuerblock vollständig entlüften  zu können.  Sonst kann man beim MK20  auch über Pedal entlüften, beim MK60  geht das  gar nicht.


+1
Ab MK60 muss man es bei leergelaufener Anlage mit Tester und Druckgerät machen. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Autos ohne funktionieres ESP rumfahren, weil das nicht gemacht wurde. Die meisten benutzen ihr ESP ja auch nicht, deswegen fällt es nicht so schnell auf. Und wenn vielleicht erst wenn es zu spät ist.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern angefangen den Zahnriemen beim V6  meiner Mutter zu wechseln. Die Schraube von der  Kurbelwellenriemenscheibe war so dermassen angeballert, dass wir uns  richtiges Männerwerkzeug bauen mussten. Das Rad haben wir mit einem 2cm  dickem Flachstahl und zwei M20 Gewindestangen festgehalten, die Schraube  haben wir dann mit einer 2 Meter Verlängerung aufbekommen. Müssten also  irgendwas um die 2knm gewesen sein die da drauf gedrückt haben. Weder  mein Hazet Schlagschrauber noch der LKW Schlagschrauber vom Nachbarn hat  eine Chance gehabt. Die erste Konstruktion war ein 1cm dickes  Flacheisen, dass hat sich dann verwindet. Selbst das 2cm dicke  Flacheisen hatte am Ende auch schon wieder einen dicken Knick drin.
> 
> So sieht das ganze dann aus...
> 
> Bild: 20150107_22374910cs0b.jpg - abload.de


Was hattet ihr denn für ne Druckluftversorgung? Nen LKW Schlagschrauber verarbeitet normalerweise wenn der genug Luft bekommt 1/2" Werkzeug zu Kleinholz, wenn die Schraube nicht losgeht. Bis jetzt hatte ich immer wesendlich mehr Erfolg mit Schlagschraubern Sachen loszubekommen. Muss man halt auch mal ein paar Minuten draufhalten, Nuss abkühlen lassen und dann wieder. Meistens gibt es bei mir mit Aufsteckrohr nur Bruch.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Januar 2015)

Ich muss doch nicht 10 km zu nem Honda händler fahren. Ich bestelle das Online. Warum soll das nicht passen ? DIe Schraube hat doch eine größe wo für es nen DIchtring gibt. Das is nur nen Stück Metall. Meinst wohl auch OEM gibt es nur beim Händler und nicht online. Bei Honda wollen die Bestimmt 5 Euro wo ich online 50 cent bezahle.  Ölfilter nehme ich immer den HKS. (Kostet übrigens mehr als dein oller Benz filter, aber ich spare ja )

Verstehe absolut nicht was ihr wollt. Die schraube hat eine Größe und da passen alle Schrauben der Art und alle Dichtungen in der Größe. Honda kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Ob ich da nun ne Greddy oder Mishimoto Ablassschraube nehme, oder OEM, ist scheiß egal, solange die alle die selbe Größe haben.


----------



## Preisi (8. Januar 2015)

Andere fahren sogar 40km zur nächsten BMW-Niederlassung, nur um festzustellen, dass die das Teil nich auf Lager haben...


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Ach dr is Schrauber!  Kann ich ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Januar 2015)

Schon toll, ein Auto haben und dann wegen so ner Kleinigkeit rumtun 

Es gibt da btw so ne Erfindung, die heißt Telefon, da kann man anrufen und fragen ob die sowas da haben und was das kostet...


----------



## Preisi (8. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Schon toll, ein Auto haben und dann wegen so ner Kleinigkeit rumtun
> 
> Es gibt da btw so ne Erfindung, die heißt Telefon, da kann man anrufen und fragen ob die sowas da haben und was das kostet...


Seh ich auch so  außerdem hat er da die Versandkosten vergessen [emoji1]


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich muss doch nicht 10 km zu nem Honda händler fahren. Ich bestelle das Online. Warum soll das nicht passen ? DIe Schraube hat doch eine größe wo für es nen DIchtring gibt. Das is nur nen Stück Metall. Meinst wohl auch OEM gibt es nur beim Händler und nicht online. Bei Honda wollen die Bestimmt 5 Euro wo ich online 50 cent bezahle.  Ölfilter nehme ich immer den HKS. (Kostet übrigens mehr als dein oller Benz filter, aber ich spare ja )
> 
> Verstehe absolut nicht was ihr wollt. Die schraube hat eine Größe und da passen alle Schrauben der Art und alle Dichtungen in der Größe. Honda kocht auch nur mit Wasser. Ob ich da nun ne Greddy oder Mishimoto Ablassschraube nehme, oder OEM, ist scheiß egal, solange die alle die selbe Größe haben.



Da hast du Recht. Man muss Prioritäten setzen! Bevor ich 10km mit meinem Auto fahre bestelle ich auch immer online, warte 3 Tage auf die Lieferung, bin nicht zu Hause, hole die Sendung dann am nächsten Tag bei der Post ab und freue mich dann weil ich 40 Cent gespart habe.  Das mache ich übrigens mit allem so. Brötchen, Waschmittel und auch Katzenfutter!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Januar 2015)

Also bis auf Essen bestell ich fast alles? Ist doch nix schlimmes ?  Versand ist doch meist kostenlos. Verstehe nicht warum , wenn ich eh schon im Internet bestelle, Öl oder so, nicht einfach die DIchtung dazu packe, oder ob ich deshalb extra zu Honda fahre ? Da ist es doch total sinnlos extra hinzufahren. Ich bestelle doch so oder so. Ne Dichtung einzeln würde ich auch nicht bestellen. IMmer mehrere Sachen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2015)

5€? Bei VW direkt kostet die Ablassschraube inklusive Dichtung 1,80€ netto, der Ölfilter original 8,05€ netto (gerade extra nochmal Rechnung rausgesucht). Da wirds bei Honda sogar eher billiger sein... Anrufen kostet in Zeiten von Flats eh nix mehr, also is die Fahrt auch nicht vergebens.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Also ich bestelle Ersatzteile fast immer online es sei denn ich brauche etwas sofort, dann fahre ich natürlich los.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Also ich bestelle Ersatzteile fast immer online es sei denn ich brauche etwas sofort, dann fahre ich natürlich los.



Ich bestelle ca. 50% im Internet und 50% Telefonsch bei meinem . 
Beim  hat man den Vorteil, dass es schon am nächsten Tag da ist, selbst wenn man am späten Nachmittag bestellt. Und Rabatt gibts auch (fast) immer 
Und da ich nahezu nur Originalteile verwende, ist der  mit am günstigsten.



Amon schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das die Schraube  aushält. Wurde da vorher nix dran gesprüht um das Ding zu lösen? Aber  für Zahnriemenwechsel braucht manchon Cochones
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange man ne gute Anleitung (z.B. vom Hersteller)  sowie das nötige Werkzeug hat, ist das relativ easy.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2015)

Idiot Tries To Show Off In His New BMW | Video | Break.com

Is aber robust so nen BMW, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Werden zwar alle Reifen und Felgen und das Fahrwerk kaputt sein aber immerhin fährt der noch.

Absoluter Fahrkünstler am Werk, von gegenlenken hat er mal in einer Zeitung gelesen, wusste aber warscheinlich nicht was es ist.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub *ExciteLetsPlay* hat nur so ein Showcar was nicht so wirklich funktioniert.
Steht in der Garage rum und er freut sich darueber.

Oder kein Geld fuer Benzin 
Oder er will nicht mit dem Auto gesehen werden oO

Spass beiseite:
Vertu dich da mal nicht mit Oelablassschrauben und deren Dichtungen. Mag alles genormt sein, bedeutet nicht das Jede ueberall passt.
Ein Kollege hatte da mit einem 2007er Passat richtig viel Spass.

Ich bestell auch viel Online, aber ich musste lernen das man einige Sachen doch nicht einfach so bestellen sollte.

Vielleicht nimmst tust du dir die Tipps ja mal an, will dir doch keiner was Boeses. Dafuer ist ein Forum und dessen Community nicht da.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Idiot Tries To Show Off In His New BMW | Video | Break.com
> 
> Is aber robust so nen BMW, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Werden zwar alle Reifen und Felgen und das Fahrwerk kaputt sein aber immerhin fährt der noch.
> 
> Absoluter Fahrkünstler am Werk, von gegenlenken hat er mal in einer Zeitung gelesen, wusste aber warscheinlich nicht was es ist.



 wenn Leute die nicht fahren können Traction Control ausschalten.. 
Bei nem M4 natürlich wo das ja automatisch beim Sport oder Sport+ Modus passiert. 

Was wohl passiert wäre wenn ein Corsa 1999 so drübergescheppert wäre


----------



## Beam39 (8. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Idiot Tries To Show Off In His New BMW | Video | Break.com
> 
> Is aber robust so nen BMW, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Werden zwar alle Reifen und Felgen und das Fahrwerk kaputt sein aber immerhin fährt der noch.
> 
> Absoluter Fahrkünstler am Werk, von gegenlenken hat er mal in einer Zeitung gelesen, wusste aber warscheinlich nicht was es ist.



Hab ich auch letztens gesehen.. Unfassbar. Würde gern wissen was da alles Flöten gegangen ist.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dass die Knarre das aushält, hätte ich nicht gedacht



Mich auch... vorallem haben wir die billigste Ratsche genommen die wir gefunden haben. Wollte mein gutes Proxxon Werkzeug dafür nicht benutzen. 



Amon schrieb:


> ich mache ja viel selbst aber als bei mir letztens der Zahnriemen fällig war habe ich doch lieber die Kohle in die Hand genommen und habe das in ner Werkstatt machen lassen.



Auf der Arbeit kann ich das auch nicht einfach abgeben 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Grats zu dieser Aktion, Riverna, toll das ihr es hinbekommen habt. Der Ein oder Andere haette die Segel gestrichen, bevor man sich selbst Werkzeug anfertigt.



Bleibt mir ja nicht viel übrig, irgend einer muss ja die Arbeit erledigen. Kann meine Mom schlecht in die Werkstatt schicken. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hattet ihr denn für ne Druckluftversorgung? Nen LKW Schlagschrauber verarbeitet normalerweise wenn der genug Luft bekommt 1/2" Werkzeug zu Kleinholz, wenn die Schraube nicht losgeht. Bis jetzt hatte ich immer wesendlich mehr Erfolg mit Schlagschraubern Sachen loszubekommen. Muss man halt auch mal ein paar Minuten draufhalten, Nuss abkühlen lassen und dann wieder. Meistens gibt es bei mir mit Aufsteckrohr nur Bruch.



Zwei Kompressoren befüllen einen 500 Liter Druckluftspeicher, von da aus dann mit einem 1/2 Zoll Schlauch an den Schlagschrauber. Das die Schraube es ausgehalten hat wundert mich auch... 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Da wirds bei Honda sogar eher billiger sein...



Japaner sind in der Ersatzteilversorgung teuer, mein Ölfilter (von Mahle) kostet knapp 12Euro. Aber trotzdem würde ich nicht die Geduld haben das im Netz zu bestellen...

Also an dem Hyundai war vorher scheinbar ein echter Experte, nicht nur das die Schraube mit gefühlten 2Mio Nm festgezogen war... nein das Nockenwellenrad hat er auch gleich demoliert. Bei sowas bekomme ich echt schlechte Laune, wenn man es nicht kann soll man doch am besten einfach die Finger davon lassen. Einen Zahn war der Riemen auch verstellt...


----------



## >ExX< (8. Januar 2015)

so, eben den Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel gemacht, nachdem ich rechts hinten gewechselt hatte meinte mein Vater dass schon deutlich mehr Druck aufm Pedal wäre.
Vorne rechts war definitiv Luft drin, hinten links und vorne links hab ich nichts gemerkt. Wenn vorne rechts die Bremse betroffen ist müsste doch hinten links auch betroffen sein, weil die doch über Kreuz angesteuert sind?

Auf jeden Fall ist die Bremsleistung wieder da, Bremspedal fühlt sich zwar ganz anders an, viel härter, aber Bremsleistung ist zumindest soviel da dass das ABS regeln muss, denke mal das passt


----------



## Zoon (8. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Idiot Tries To Show Off In His New BMW | Video | Break.com



GTA Style


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Januar 2015)

Und wenn ich eh ne Aftermarket Ölablassschraube (wegen magnet) bestelle, brauch ich da ja später auch Dichtungen, da kann ich die auch online bestellen oder bei honda ist eh alles das selbe. Ich mache mir da kein Stress, da warte ich auch mal 3 Tage auf die Lieferung. 

@Verimand 
sind jetzt also für dich alle saisonfahrzeuge showcars und die owner zu arm um im winter sprit zu bezahlen und funktionieren alle nicht richtig ja ?


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Januar 2015)

Also Saisanfahrzeug ist für mich nicht ein Wagen der alle paar Wochen mal bewegt wird


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Januar 2015)

Kennst du mich also und weißt wann ich wo hin fahre ?  lol


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Januar 2015)

Zitat von dir:„Ich fahre wenn schön Wetter ist, ich kann fahren, ich muss nicht"
Für mich klingt das schwer nach alle 2 Wochen mal fahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Januar 2015)

Bei dem jetzigen Wetter kann das schon mal passieren, aber in anderen Monaten ist doch fast immer schönes Wetter


----------



## Amon (9. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mich auch... vorallem haben wir die billigste Ratsche genommen die wir gefunden haben. Wollte mein gutes Proxxon Werkzeug dafür nicht benutzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aua! Das sieht ja böse aus! Wie schafft man sowas?!


----------



## >ExX< (9. Januar 2015)

Und der motor lief ganz normal trotz der verstellung?


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Zitat von dir:„Ich fahre wenn schön Wetter ist, ich kann fahren, ich muss nicht"
> Für mich klingt das schwer nach alle 2 Wochen mal fahren.



Mein roten werde ich wenn er fertig ist auch nicht jeden Tag im Sommer fahren, wenn er im Jahr 3.000 bis 5.000 Kilometer bewegt wird, ist das schon viel. Aber hab  noch den Mazda, den grauen NX, den Sunny usw 



Amon schrieb:


> Aua! Das sieht ja böse aus! Wie schafft man sowas?!



Dummheit gepaart mit Talentfreiheit... nee keine Ahnung. Ich denke mal da wollte jemand den Zahnriemen über das Nockenwellenrad schieben und hat dabei das Rad gekillt. Mal sehen was Hyundai dafür für ein neues Rad haben will.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Und der motor lief ganz normal trotz der verstellung?



Ansich schon... aber einen Zahn muss man nicht zwangsläufig merken. Vorallem wenn es ein Freiläufer ist, beim Suzuki vom Kumpel (der MR2 Besitzer) war es auch einen halben Zahn verstellt. Da hast du auch nicht viel gemerkt, nur das er jetzt wo alles richtig eingestellt ist etwas mehr Leistung hat. Wobei ich glaube das er sich das einbildet...


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2015)

Woran erkenne ich einen Freiläufer?


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2015)

Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass man das "von außen" erkennt....lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Exception (9. Januar 2015)

Kann man auch nicht, das wissen nur die Konstrukteure und der eine oder andere dem der Zahnriemen gerissen ist. Z.b. mein erstes Auto,  ein 84er Corsa  A 1,3 war so einer. Neuer Riemen  drauf und weiter gings.
Heutzutage sind Freiläufer  aber extrem selten,  sofern es überhaupt noch welche gibt. Die Abgasnormen  erfordern immer mehr daß  man konstruktiv alles ausreizt.


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Januar 2015)

Die alten 1,8l und 2,0l 8 Ventil OHC Motoren von Ford die im Sierra und Scorpio (bis Bj. 1995) verbaut wurden sind auch Freiläufer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich einen Freiläufer?


Werkstattunterlagen oder ausprobieren. Natürlich vorsichtig mit der Hand und nicht mit dem Starter.

Sind aber quasi ausgestorben. Nur Motoren mit wenig Leistung können freidrehend sein. Wenn du ordendlich Leistung willst, hast du so viel Ventilhub das es auf jeden Fall kracht.


----------



## Captn (9. Januar 2015)

Hab da mal was interessantes gefunden https://newstopaktuell.wordpress.co...r-einen-fuhrerschein-noch-eine-fahrerlaubnis/


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

Und weiter? Was soll das jetzt bedeuten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2015)

Du kannst auch ohne weiter heizen. Die Grünen finden das aber wohl nicht so toll.


----------



## watercooled (9. Januar 2015)

Ne ^^

Edit: App verwechselt. Das sollte in Whatsapp.


----------



## Captn (9. Januar 2015)

Ich hab das vorhin nur mal gelesen, weil nen Kollege mir das erzählt hat.
Da dacht ich mir dann, schön 1000 Taler verbraten .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und weiter? Was soll das jetzt bedeuten?


Das allem anschein nach bei unserer gesetzgebung auch der gesetzgeber nicht mehr durch blickt.


----------



## crae (9. Januar 2015)

Wartet mal...man braucht keine Lappen? Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz? Wirkt aber fast zu seriös um ein Troll zu sein. Glauben kann ichs trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das allem anschein nach bei unserer gesetzgebung auch der gesetzgeber nicht mehr durch blickt.



Naja, dass das nichts Neues ist, wissen wir ja  Trotzdem ist man machtlos wenns drauf ankommt.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Januar 2015)

So einen hanebüchenen Unsinn hab ich selten gelesen! Wer noch mehr lachen will, der kann ja die rechts des Artikels verlinkten Beiträge auch mal anlesen...

Mich würde mal interessieren ob der Autor / Betreiber der Seite an den Unfug glaubt oder ob er da einfach einen Spaß versucht und sich insgeheim über diejenigen, die das Ernst nehmen tot lacht!?


----------



## Memphys (9. Januar 2015)

crae schrieb:


> Wartet mal...man braucht keine Lappen? Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz? Wirkt aber fast zu seriös um ein Troll zu sein. Glauben kann ichs trotzdem nicht.



Selbst wenn (!) es so ist: Irrelevant. a) wenn das ausgenutzt wird haben wir innerhalb von 3 Sekunden eine Gesetzesänderung und b) man liest auch immer wieder, dass wir technisch gesehen keine Verfassung haben. Praktisch vollkommen irrevelant...

Und ich bezweifle mal schwer, das die von dem Blog Ahnung haben... wär das irgendwie seriös würden die nicht die ganze Zeit mit "Propagandalügner" u. Ä. rumhetzen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Januar 2015)

Habe ich shcon öfter gelesen... Ist nicht die erste Seite. Genauso wie das mit der Verfassung etc.


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2015)

§ 1 StVG Zulassung - dejure.org
§ 2 StVG Fahrerlaubnis und Führerschein - dejure.org

Jeweils die Absätze 1 der Normen.

Die in dem Artikel beschriebene StVZO ist ledigliche eine Verordnung auf Basis dieses Gesetzes, die näheres regelt. Das Straßenverkehrsgesetz war damals wie heute gültig und fordert klipp und klar einen Lappen sowie die Zulassung.



> man liest auch immer wieder, dass wir technisch gesehen keine Verfassung haben. Praktisch vollkommen irrevelant...


Wir haben technisch eine Verfassung. Sie heißt nur nicht so und soll ausdrücklich nicht "Verfassung" genannt werden. Wohl aber soll das GG konstituierend sein und ist für die Ewigkeit geschaffen und ist somit faktisch das was man unter einer Verfassung versteht.

Fun fact: das vereinigte Königreicht hat tatsächlich keine geschriebene gesammelte Verfassung


----------



## Beam39 (10. Januar 2015)

Und Bayern hat nie dem Grundgesetz zugestimmt 

Hab gestern den neuen Passat gesehen, wirklich schönes Auto. Der letzte ließ sich sehr schön fahren, bin mal auf den Neuen gespannt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab gestern den neuen Passat gesehen, wirklich schönes Auto. Der letzte ließ sich sehr schön fahren, bin mal auf den Neuen gespannt.



Ich finde ihn auch wirklich sehr gelungen (okay, ist auch das Produkt, welches wir herstellen )
Ich finde gut, dass er nochmal etwas nachgeschärft wurde und an Dynamik zugelegt hat.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=744261569001458&pnref=story


----------



## ebastler (10. Januar 2015)

Hab heute meinem Dad beim Getriebeölwechsel an unserem Defender TD4 geholfen. 
Handbuch: 2.3l. Im Netz findet man Leute, bei denen original 2l drin waren, und solche, bei denen fast 5l (!!) ab Werk drin waren. 2.8l bei uns. Naja. Britische Präzisionsarbeit halt.

Vor allem steckt die Öleinlassschraube ober der Kardanwelle seitlich am Getriebe, mit 5-7cm Abstand zum Beifahrerfußraum.

Das war so lange ein Problem, bis mein Dad einen etwas gewagten, aber guten Einfall hatte


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

Der Defender hat doch einen Handschalter?! Warum habt ihr das Öl gewechelt? Normal macht man das ja nicht - manche moderne Handschaltgetriebe haben gar keine Öleinfüllschraube mehr...
Und ganz wichtig, habt ihr ein zugelassenes / vorgeschriebenes Öl genommen oder einfach selbst die Sorte ausgewählt? Im letzteren Fall hoffe ich für euch, dass es ohne Schäden und Komforteinschränkungen (soweit man überhaupt von Komfort bei dem Getriebe reden kann) funktioniert!


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2015)

Ist das Loch da ab Werk oder habt ihr das da rein gemacht? 

Sicher das da ATF Öl auf einen Handschlalter kommt?  Also ich hab es nocht nicht gehört das man ATF Öl auf einen Handschalter kippen kann. Normalerweise ist das Öl für Handschalter ein anderes.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sicher das da ATF Öl auf einen Handschlalter kommt?



Ist oft schon serienmäßig drin...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Januar 2015)

Bei mir kommt normales 10w40 ins Getriebe  ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt normales 10w40 ins Getriebe  ^^



Das glaub ich dir sogar aufs Wort!


----------



## watercooled (10. Januar 2015)

Was Excite sagt ist Gesetz.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

Mir ist egal was er einfüllt, ist ja nicht mein Problem...


----------



## norse (10. Januar 2015)

Warum sollte man beim Handschalter kein Ölwechseln? Bei meinem ists sogar im Service Handbuch vorgeschrieben bei 100tkm ...


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

Weil es im Normalfall absolut unnötig ist. Wenn es im Handbuch steht, dann siehts anders aus, aber dann handelt es sich entweder um ein nicht mehr ganz taufrisches Modell oder um eine Sonderanwendung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Januar 2015)

Steht im WHB, kannst du im Internet lesen, hat Honda damals bei fast allen Modellen damals gemacht. Ölwechsel ist auch alle 40k km vorgeschrieben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

Das ist echt abenteuerlich! Schon alleine das kurze Ölwechselintervall deutet aber an, dass es kein wirklich optimales Öl ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Januar 2015)

Bei den Japanern früher gab es immer kurze Intervalle. Auch bei Ölwechsel etc.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

Ja, wenn man kein vernünftiges Öl nimmt kann es sein dass man das sogar muss. Aber, wenn wir von halbwegs modernen Handschaltern reden, dann ists schlicht Unsinn!


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Januar 2015)

Geil. Wer kauft sich so ein Auto?

Nach jedem Überholen muss man 1,9 L Öl auffüllen. 

Übersetzer sind manchmal witzig. Hoffentlich nimmt das kein Fahrer wörtlich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Januar 2015)

Naja gut, 24 Jahre sind nichtmehr halbwegs modern


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Übersetzer sind manchmal witzig. Hoffentlich nimmt das kein Fahrer wörtlich.



Was ist daran witzig? Wenn das Getriebe überholt worden ist, dann ist es wirklich leer. Wenn man das Öl ablässt, dann verbleibt offenbar in dem Fall 0,1l Restöl.
Aber klar, der Übersetzer hat Mist gebaut.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja gut, 24 Jahre sind nichtmehr halbwegs modern



Wobei manche Getriebe so lange und länger gebaut werden...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist oft schon serienmäßig drin...


Wer kippt denn ATF auf stinknormale Handschalter? Egal wie alt bei uns die Getriebe sind, die bekommen alle spezielles Öl für Schaltgetriebe.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Geil. Wer kauft sich so ein Auto?
> 
> Nach jedem Überholen muss man 1,9 L Öl auffüllen.
> 
> ...


+1

Da ist man ja ununterbrochen am Öl tanken.  



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Steht im WHB, kannst du im Internet lesen,  hat Honda damals bei fast allen Modellen damals gemacht. Ölwechsel ist  auch alle 40k km vorgeschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jede 2. Inspektion Getrieböl wechseln? What in da FU CK? 

...Bundeswehr LKWs bekommen auch normales Motoröl auf das Getriebe aber die fahren damit seeeeehr viel länger.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja auch incht das Fahrerhandbuch sondern das Werkstatthandbuch. Ich denke die sollten wissen was mit überholen gemeint ist.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2015)

Überholen = Überarbeiten... Kann am Wochenende ja mal passieren ...


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...Bundeswehr LKWs bekommen auch normales Motoröl auf das Getriebe aber die fahren damit seeeeehr viel länger.



Die sind auch mit Sicherheit anders ausgelegt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Januar 2015)

Hm. Ich kenne es jedenfalls nur als Überholen und habe es auch überall so gelesen. Überholen ist ja defekte Teile durche neue zu ersetzten, überarbeiten ist eher das vorhandene Konzept verbessern. 

@badfrag: nein eher jeden 4. Service, da man ja alle 10k km Motorölwechselmachen muss. Du kannst bei den alten Japanern einfach nicht von deinen Standards ausgehen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hm. Ich kenne es jedenfalls nur als Überholen und habe es auch überall so gelesen.


In dem Zusammenhang.... Aber ich sehe schon: Das Verständnis der deutschen Sprache und die Verarbeitung des Zusammenhangs ist schon eine schwierige Sache .


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> @badfrag: nein eher jeden 4. Service, da man ja alle 10k km Motorölwechselmachen muss. Du kannst bei den alten Japanern einfach nicht von deinen Standards ausgehen.


15-20tkm sind normale Intervalle. Das ist kein besonderer Long Life Service. 10000 ist schon ziemlich kurz.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die sind auch mit Sicherheit anders ausgelegt.


Das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. Januar 2015)

Ach ja... die Mechatroniker heute...
Ich war im Januar '98 mit mit meiner Ausbildung zum Mechaniker fertig. Da waren 15000km Ölwechselintervalle grade eingeführt. Davor hatte fest jedes Auto 10000km Ölwechselintervalle.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2015)

...und mitlerweile haben wir 2015, wo 30000 und mehr keine Seltenheit sind.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Januar 2015)

Er meint doch weil du verwöhnt bist und dich „aufregst" weil das so „wenig" ist...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Januar 2015)

Ja aber weil sie heute länger werden, werden doch alte motoren nicht jünger, wodurch die wechselintervalle infolge dessen nicht größer werden... Man kann doch nciht auf die Idee kommen ein 24 jahre altes auto mit einem neu wagen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2015)

Unser Moke bekommt schön nach Vorschrift alle zwei Jahre neues Öl. Getriebe und Motor unterscheidet er eh nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (11. Januar 2015)

(Motor-)Ölwechsel hat mein blauer 1,4er auch alle 10.000km bekommen weil der BCA irre Empfindlich in Sachen Hydrostößel war. Schaden wird es vermutlich nicht, wenn ichs beim 1,6er jetzt genauso mache...
Getriebeölwechsel hatte der blaue übrigens auch bei rund 170.000 weil das Gängeordnen etwas hakelig wurde - danach war wieder alles im Lot... Glaube aber langsam, dass der als ich ihn gekauft hatte zurückgedreht war...


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2015)

Bei mir: 

Motor Öl alle 15.000 
Getriebe Öl alle 60.000 
Kerzen alle 30.000


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist das Loch da ab Werk oder habt ihr das da rein gemacht?
> 
> Sicher das da ATF Öl auf einen Handschlalter kommt?  Also ich hab es nocht nicht gehört das man ATF Öl auf einen Handschalter kippen kann. Normalerweise ist das Öl für Handschalter ein anderes.


Nein, das Loch war vorher nicht da 
da wird ein schöner Aludeckel gedreht und eingebaut, fürs erste (bis der Deckel fertig ist) aber nur beidseitig Panzertape (und etwas Lack auf die Schnittkante als Rostschutz).
Wäre nicht die erste Modifikation am Auto, und bei weitem nicht die größte...

Ja, das ist Automatik-Öl. Gilt unter Defenderfahrern als Geheimtipp, weil das Getriebe damit angeblich erheblich angenehmer schalten soll als mit dem originalen. Kp ob was dran ist, muss Dad sagen, ich darf den Wagen noch n halbes Jahr nicht fahren.
Getauscht haben wir es, weil das alte verdammt viele km runter hat, und das Getriebe etwas hakelig wurde.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Wenn das Getriebe überholt worden ist, dann ist es wirklich leer. Wenn man das Öl ablässt, dann verbleibt offenbar in dem Fall 0,1l Restöl.
> Aber klar, der Übersetzer hat Mist gebaut.



Du musst auch wirklich bei jeder Gelegenheit den Experten raus hängen lassen. Bleib mal locker.
Andere Leute haben den joke mit dem Überholen auch verstanden.

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem, dass du öfter mit deinem Auto fährst und überholst, als dass du es 
reparieren und Teile/Gruppen überholen lassen musst.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Andere Leute haben den joke mit dem Überholen auch verstanden.



Erinnert ein wenig daran wenn Teens zu kichern anfangen wenn jemand "hart" oder was ähnlich "schlüpfriges" sagt.


----------



## watercooled (11. Januar 2015)

Hihihihi er hat hart gesagt


----------



## raceandsound (11. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer kippt denn ATF auf stinknormale Handschalter?



Bei BMW seit eh und je?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Nein, das Loch war vorher nicht da
> da wird ein schöner Aludeckel gedreht und eingebaut, fürs erste (bis der Deckel fertig ist) aber nur beidseitig Panzertape (und etwas Lack auf die Schnittkante als Rostschutz).
> Wäre nicht die erste Modifikation am Auto, und bei weitem nicht die größte...


ALU Deckel an Stahlblech schrauben? Extrem schlechte Idee. Da ist nach einem Jahr nen riesen Loch ins Blech gegammelt. Könnte man höchstens mit Karrosseriekleber berührungsfrei kleben oder nen Stahldeckel anfertigen.



raceandsound schrieb:


> Bei BMW seit eh und je?


Bei BMW sind doch ZF verbaut oder? Auf unsere ZF Schalter kommt auf garkeinen Fall ATF drauf.


----------



## Klutten (11. Januar 2015)

Bei meinem E39 gab es zwei Getriebe (allerdings Automaten), eines von GM und eines von ZF. Als Fahrer hat man davon nichts bemerkt. Für einen Ölwechsel hat BMW Dexron III oder VI empfohlen, was beides ATF-Öle sein sollten. Muss das für einen Schalter schädlich oder untauglich sein?


----------



## raceandsound (11. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei BMW sind doch ZF verbaut oder? Auf unsere ZF Schalter kommt auf garkeinen Fall ATF drauf.



Ja und?
Bevor da jetzt wieder eine "ich bin der einzige Mech, der nach Herstellervorgabe arbeitet und alle anderen haben keine Ahnung" Antwort kommt, ja BMW schreibt je nach Handschalter Typ und farbiger Kennung am Getriebe ATF Öl vor!



Klutten schrieb:


> Bei meinem E39 gab es zwei Getriebe (allerdings Automaten), eines von GM und eines von ZF. Als Fahrer hat man davon nichts bemerkt. Für einen Ölwechsel hat BMW Dexron III oder VI empfohlen, was beides ATF-Öle sein sollten. Muss das für einen Schalter schädlich oder untauglich sein?



Möge jeder E39 mit GM AS 390 lange halten...da hilft eh nur beten...und oder regelmäßige Spülung und Filterwechsel gegen die Herstellervorgabe ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2015)

Hmm wiegesagt bei uns kommt auf keinen Schalter ATF Öl drauf. Hat allein schon eine ganz andere Farbe, nicht das einer auf die Idee kommt das woanders reinzumachen.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Januar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Möge jeder E39 mit GM AS 390 lange halten...da hilft eh nur beten...und oder regelmäßige Spülung und Filterwechsel gegen die Herstellervorgabe ^^



Seit 282tkm


----------



## raceandsound (11. Januar 2015)

Jo meins auch seit 251tkm! ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmm wiegesagt bei uns kommt auf keinen Schalter ATF Öl drauf. Hat allein schon eine ganz andere Farbe, nicht das einer auf die Idee kommt das woanders reinzumachen.



Was kommt denn in den ZF Schalter beim Daimler rein? Castrol BOT207? Das jedenfalls dürfte bei BMW K drin sein (bin mir da net ganz sicher), im I ist es jedenfalls drin.

Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Ölspezialist, aber so wie ich das verstehe ist das auch nix anderes als ein ATF Öl. Genau wie die allermeisten anderen modernen Öle, die in Handschaltern eingesetzt werden. Eine strenge Trennung ist jedenfalls keinesfalls gegeben. Wir und auch unsere Kunden (zumindest die mit denen ich zu tun habe) reden eigentlich immer von ATF Öl (steht so auch in den Kundenlastenheften drin) wenn wir Getriebeöl meinen. Es spielt aber auch nicht wirklich eine Rolle, ob das zu 100% richtig ist oder nicht, da immer das Originalöl verwendet werden sollte! Btw. auch in den DKGs sind oft Öle drin, die auch im Handschalter zum Einsatz kommen!

Es sollte generell immer das Öl rein kommen, dass der Hersteller empfiehlt. Alles andere ist Glücksache, falsches Öl macht ein Getriebe u.U. wirklich kaputt. Nicht umsonst ist es enorm aufwändig und teuer ein neues Öl für ein Getriebe frei zu fahren.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Januar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Jo meins auch seit 251tkm! ^^



Hast schonmal Öl gewechselt? Bei meinem wurds noch nie gewechselt


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2015)

Ich kann morgen ja mal nachgucken, was du für eine Suppe draufkommt. Castrol ist es auf jeden Fall und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann ist auf der Flasche auch ein Handschaltknüppel und irgendwas von MT zu sehen. Ich schau mal morgen drauf welche Sorte das genau ist.


----------



## raceandsound (11. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hast schonmal Öl gewechselt? Bei meinem wurds noch nie gewechselt



Yep, kenne das Auto und den Vorbesitzer schon lange, da wurde alle 60-80tsd km gespült und Filter gewechselt.
Sonst hätte ich mir die Fehlkonstruktion (Pumpe läuft ein) eh nicht nach Hause gestellt...^^
Werd das trotzdem auf Schalter umbauen, der Rest vom Auto hat eine gute Substanz (Drallklappen entfernt, Motor gut, kein Rost, Ledersitze in Ordnung etc.)


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2015)

Da ich bei meinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber ziemlich unglück war, fange ich morgen in einer Vertragswerstatt an. War bisher immer nur in kleinen freien Werkstätten... bin mal gespannt wie sehr sich da der Alltag untereinander unterscheidet.


----------



## Amon (11. Januar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hast du weniger zu tun weil der Azubi schraubt aber deine Stunden abgerechnet werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Januar 2015)

Bei Nissan ?


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da ich bei meinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber ziemlich unglück war, fange ich morgen in einer Vertragswerstatt an. War bisher immer nur in kleinen freien Werkstätten... bin mal gespannt wie sehr sich da der Alltag untereinander unterscheidet.



Viel Erfolg im neuen Job!


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bei Nissan ?



Richtig... war das so offensichtlich?


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen ja mal nachgucken, was du für eine Suppe draufkommt. Castrol ist es auf jeden Fall und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann ist auf der Flasche auch ein Handschaltknüppel und irgendwas von MT zu sehen. Ich schau mal morgen drauf welche Sorte das genau ist.



Laut meinem Dad schaltet das getriebe nun erheblich besser als vorher (und ein wenig besser als neu), und ich und meine Mutter haben das Auto subjektiv als leiser empfunden seit dem Ölwechsel.
Okay, das alte Getriebeöl hatte 275k (heute mal nachgeschaut) runter. Nach 200k steht ein Ölwechsel im Servicemanual 
Naja, da wird eh der Motor eingehen ehe das Getriebe eingeht, glaube ich...


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Richtig... war das so offensichtlich?


Gibts Videos, wenn du den ersten Nismo 370Z prüfen sollst?


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das ich dafür Zeit haben werde, dass wird denke ich auch eher die Aufgabe des Werkstattmeisters sein. Aber paar Bilder gibt es bestimmt schon, wenn mal ein GT-R da ist oder so.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Januar 2015)

Hehe.. Wenn nicht bei Nissan wo sonst.


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hehe.. Wenn nicht bei Nissan wo sonst.


Fiat... Die könnten ein paar fähige Leute gebrauchen xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was kommt denn in den ZF Schalter beim Daimler rein? Castrol BOT207? Das jedenfalls dürfte bei BMW K drin sein (bin mir da net ganz sicher), im I ist es jedenfalls drin.


Wir haben 
Castrol BOT 328 (Smart)
Castrol FE MTF MB 235.3
Exxon Gear Oil MB 317
Und nach MB 235.11 eine ganze Liste mit z.B. Castrol Syntrans-AT oder Shell Transmission MA 75W-90


----------



## Beam39 (12. Januar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Yep, kenne das Auto und den Vorbesitzer schon lange, da wurde alle 60-80tsd km gespült und Filter gewechselt.
> Sonst hätte ich mir die Fehlkonstruktion (Pumpe läuft ein) eh nicht nach Hause gestellt...^^
> Werd das trotzdem auf Schalter umbauen, der Rest vom Auto hat eine gute Substanz (Drallklappen entfernt, Motor gut, kein Rost, Ledersitze in Ordnung etc.)



Ich glaub das ist Glückssache. Wiegesagt, meiner hat 280tkm drauf und hat noch nie was gewechselt bekommen. Ich war vor nem Jahr kurz davor das machen zu lassen inklusive Getriebesoftwareoptimierung bei nem Getriebespezi der dass schon bei etlichen Forenusern gemacht hat. Bin dann aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht mehr dazu gekommen und da ich die Kiste eh "nur so" fahre und bis jetzt alles läuft dacht ich mir "egal".


----------



## raceandsound (12. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist Glückssache. Wiegesagt, meiner hat 280tkm drauf und hat noch nie was gewechselt bekommen. Ich war vor nem Jahr kurz davor das machen zu lassen inklusive Getriebesoftwareoptimierung bei nem Getriebespezi der dass schon bei etlichen Forenusern gemacht hat. Bin dann aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht mehr dazu gekommen und da ich die Kiste eh "nur so" fahre und bis jetzt alles läuft dacht ich mir "egal".



Beim Eduard aka Megawatt? ^^
Ich mein, die A5S390R halten schon was aus, wenn man nicht wie ein gestörter dauernd von der Ampel wegschnalzt.
Bekannter fährt immer mit Hirn und spült in regelmäßigen Abständen, hat jetzt um die knapp 800tsd km Laufleistung auf dem Getriebe.
Sollte aber bei deinem noch nie was gemacht worden sein, dann Vorsicht bei einer Spülung mit neuem Öl.
Dort wo die Pumpe einläuft, ist dann das neue Öl zu dünn...Rest kann man sich denken.
Ölstandscheck und gegebenenfalls ergänzen kann aber auf jeden Fall ned schaden.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben
> Castrol BOT 328 (Smart)
> Castrol FE MTF MB 235.3
> Exxon Gear Oil MB 317
> Und nach MB 235.11 eine ganze Liste mit z.B. Castrol Syntrans-AT oder Shell Transmission MA 75W-90



Ja, das 328 kenn ich auch. Die anderen sind ja irgendwelche MB spezifizierten Öle und lassen sich nicht mit den freien Handelsnamen vergleichen - auch wenn sie unterm Strich vermutlich mehr oder weniger identisch sind mit den Suppen, die andere (im Falle des Inline ZF Getriebes BMW) reinmachen.


----------



## Beam39 (12. Januar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Beim Eduard aka Megawatt? ^^
> Ich mein, die A5S390R halten schon was aus, wenn man nicht wie ein gestörter dauernd von der Ampel wegschnalzt.
> Bekannter fährt immer mit Hirn und spült in regelmäßigen Abständen, hat jetzt um die knapp 800tsd km Laufleistung auf dem Getriebe.
> Sollte aber bei deinem noch nie was gemacht worden sein, dann Vorsicht bei einer Spülung mit neuem Öl.
> ...



Ne wie gesagt, bei meinem juckts mich nicht mehr. Wenns flöten geht gehts flöten 

Btw. hab heute den neuen Q7 vor mir gehabt. Der sieht dem Touareg echt viel zu ähnlich


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Fiat... Die könnten ein paar fähige Leute gebrauchen xD



Da möchte ich nicht tot überm Gartenzaun hängen... 

Erster Arbeitstag war ganz lustig, ist halt was komplett anderes wenn du an Neuwagen arbeitest als an irgendwelchen runter gerittenen Gammelhockern.


----------



## BlindxDeath (13. Januar 2015)

Hab mir nen zweiten MX5 gekauft.
Varystyle Lippe, KG Works Heckspoiler und die BBS vom e30 mal drangeschmissen, läuft 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2015)

Die Lippe ist wirklich Sahne


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Januar 2015)

Sieht Böse aus, wobei ich mir eher zierlichere und exotischere Felgen vorstellen könnte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2015)

Nicht böse gemeint (jeder hat ein anderen Geschmack) aber mir gefällt die Lippe überhaupt nicht. Passt mMn überhaupt nicht zur Karosserieform. Aber hauptsache dir gefällt es .
Und schicke Bilder die du machst


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

verdammt, jetzt bin ich geil auf den 1M




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lX4Z_G1pPAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## raceandsound (13. Januar 2015)

...der Ein-Zellen-Kat...^^

JP lebt den Traum vieler (inkl. mir) Autonarren!^^

@MX5

Schaut super aus!


----------



## dsdenni (13. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> verdammt, jetzt bin ich geil auf den 1M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wollte ich auch grade posten.  Ist ein so episches Auto und dann noch Handschalter!!!


----------



## Beam39 (13. Januar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> ...der Ein-Zellen-Kat...^^
> 
> JP lebt den Traum vieler (inkl. mir) Autonarren!^^



Tut er, definitiv!! Was isn das fürn Geräusch bei 6:44? Hört sich so an als würde da irgendwas schleifen..


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2015)

1 Zellen Kats sind doch eh die besten.


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Tut er, definitiv!! Was isn das fürn Geräusch bei 6:44? Hört sich so an als würde da irgendwas schleifen..



Ja, schätze vorne am Kotflügel beim vollen Lenkeinschlag, kenne das noch von früher


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2015)

Das lustigste sind die Fahrwerksgeräusche im Video des Golf GTD.
Einfach mal anschauen und stellt euch im Kopf so eine Jungle Kulisse vor


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

Ab gewissen tiefen bleibt das einfach nicht aus, bei meinem Civic hat der obere Querlenker vorne immer gegen den Dom geschlagen bei der kleinsten Bodenwelle.
Das Zuführor vom Endschalldämpfer hatte auch dauerhaft kontakt mit dem Querlenker hinten.
Gehört viel arbeit dazu, so eine Tiefe halbwegs normal fahrbar zu machen.
Wen ich daran denke was ich dort alles bearbeitet habe
Vorne die Kante vom Rahmen mit Kantholz und Hammer umgelegt damit die den Reifen nicht aufgeschlitzt werden, Auspuffhalter umgeschweißt, vorne in den Dämpfer noch eine Nut reingedreht, damit ich den Dämpfer tiefer in die Aufnahme stecken konnte usw


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2015)

Sieht zwar geil aus, aber fürn Alltag wär mir das echt zu blöd.


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

Ist auch nix für den Alltag, ich bin so nach Köln zur Gamescom gefahren und es war der Horror, kannte die Straßen dort nicht und dann musst du echt nur noch aufpassen und überall lang schleichen. Hatte vom Stabi vorne zum Boden noch 4cm und damit kommst du schon auf fast keine auffahrt.
Wer sagt man kann mit so tiefen Autos noch schnell fahren, hat einfach keine Ahnung, höchstens da wo du dich auskennst und weißt wie die Straßen sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dort sieht man ganz gut die frischen Kratzer im Asphalt von meiner einfahrt
und ja die Lippe war häßlich, ich weiß


----------



## >ExX< (13. Januar 2015)

JP hat wirklich nen extrem geilen Job, aber was man auch bedenken muss ist, dass er quasi auch nur Geschäftsführer eines Unternehmens ist und somit eine hohe Last trägt mit sehr sehr viel Arbeit dabei. Er selbst hat ja mal gesagt dass er nur 4 - 5 h Schlaf pro Tag bekommt weil er immer zu tun  hat, das darf man auch nicht vergessen, aber sonst würde ich auch sofort ohne zu überlegen tauschen 

@fatlace: Die Modifikationen waren auch alle genehmigt? hört sich gerade nen bisschen heftig an


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> verdammt, jetzt bin ich geil auf den 1M
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N54 rulez 
Ist aber schon ziemlich an der Leistungsgrenze, vorallem bei den Turbos.

Der hier ist perfekt: Ähnliche Leistung, aber richtig standfest gemacht, durch unzählige Mods 
Onboard Nordschleife fastest Lap 2014 BMW 1M GTS-R Laptime-Performance, no crash, just fun - YouTube


----------



## nfsgame (13. Januar 2015)

Ich darf am Wochenende erstmal den Motor vonner Heckscheibenwaschanlage tauschen und weils so schön ist das Heckklappenschloss mit der Elektronik vonner Zentralverriegelung direkt mit ... Welcher Wolfsburger Kinderarbeiter saß da eigentlich am Zeichenbrett ?! Ist anscheinend ne "Sollbruchstelle" wenn der Wischer irgendwie blockiert ist und dann läuft die Suppe von der Waschanlage genau in die Elektronik vom Schloss (die vernietet und verklebt ist)...... Die Nachbarn haben sich die letzten Tage bestimmt gefreut wenn die Alarmanlage losging...

Dabei hab ich mich aber direkt auf die Suche nach dem Benzingeruch gemacht... Auf dem Tank unter dem Deckel unter der Rückbank ist ein kleiner "Spritsee" - drückt wohl irgendwo aus dem Deckel mit dem Tankgeber und der Vorförderpumpe raus (alternativ aus der Tankentlüftung, was ich aber nicht hoffe - da kommt man so nicht ran )...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> verdammt, jetzt bin ich geil auf den 1M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal wieder nen Auto zum hinstellen und nicht zum fahren... Warum macht man sowas?

Irgendwann ist JP seinen Führerschein mal für seeeeehr lange Zeit los.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der hier ist perfekt: Ähnliche Leistung, aber richtig standfest gemacht, durch unzählige Mods
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das sieht schon besser aus!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

4cm ist echt krass tief. Wo meiner komplett unten war ohne Restgewinde, warens immer hin noch 7cm bis zur Schwellerkannte, in der Mitte noch mehr. ESD Natürlich tiefer, aber der ist auch scheiß egal. Und sowas wie mit den Mudflaps den Boden berühren kann man ja nicht als aufsetzten zählen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> 4cm ist echt krass tief. Wo meiner komplett unten war ohne Restgewinde, warens immer hin noch 7cm bis zur Schwellerkannte, in der Mitte noch mehr. ESD Natürlich tiefer, aber der ist auch scheiß egal. Und sowas wie mit den Mudflaps den Boden berühren kann man ja nicht als aufsetzten zählen.



Dir ist es also egal wenn dein ESD irgendwann durchgeschliffen ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2015)

Der schleift nicht durch, der fliegt zwischendurch mal drunter weg, anderen Leuten in die Scheibe.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Januar 2015)

> Dir ist es also egal wenn dein ESD irgendwann durchgeschliffen ist?



solange es nur der ESD und nicht die ölwanne oder etwas anderes ist geht es ja noch.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Januar 2015)

Ein verlorener oder durchgeschliffener ESD wird der Rennleitung bestimmt gefallen!


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> @fatlace: Die Modifikationen waren auch alle genehmigt? hört sich gerade nen bisschen heftig an



Nein war es nicht, macht auch keiner
Die Bearbeitungen siehst du eigentlich auch nicht, außer du nimmst den Wagen komplett auseinander, man sieht halt nur er ist zu tief.
Hinter sowas steckt aber immer mehr arbeit als man denkt, einfach nur Gewinde runter ist da nicht

Habe meine gerechte Strafe dafür bekommen
Und jetzt würde ich sowas auch nicht mehr machen, mein Auto ist jetzt vollkommen Legal


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Januar 2015)

> Der schleift nicht durch, der fliegt zwischendurch mal drunter weg, anderen Leuten in die Scheibe.



da muss man aber schon etwas stärker aufsetzen das gleich den ganzen topf weg reißt.


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> 4cm ist echt krass tief. Wo meiner komplett unten war ohne Restgewinde, warens immer hin noch 7cm bis zur Schwellerkannte, in der Mitte noch mehr. ESD Natürlich tiefer, aber der ist auch scheiß egal. Und sowas wie mit den Mudflaps den Boden berühren kann man ja nicht als aufsetzten zählen.



Ich bin mal nachts versehentlich in ner fremden Stadt zu schnell über so'ne "Bremsschwelle" gefahren. Kannst Du ja auch mal mit 30km/h+ versuchen und gucken was von Deinem Auto übrig bleibt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

Der ESD Würde höchstens durchschleifen wenn er ständig aufsetzt. So wie jetzt sind nur nen paar Beulen drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> da muss man aber schon etwas stärker aufsetzen das gleich den ganzen topf weg reißt.



Da braucht nur eine kleine Kante sein, dann fliegt der drunter weg. Straße ist deutlich robuster als nen ESD.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Januar 2015)

Doppel Post


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da braucht nur eine kleine Kante sein, dann fliegt der drunter weg. Straße ist deutlich robuster als nen ESD.


 
Kleine Kante ^^ lol ersten hängt er quer drunter, würde dann mit der abgerundeten Seite, wo er eher nicht hängen bleibt. Ausserdem müsste ich dann ja mit vollen Tempo gerade zu auf ein hinderniss fahren was höher als ne Bordsteinkante ist fahren. Und geradezu fahre ich bestimmt keine Bordsteinkante mit Speed hoch. Da würden auch noch ganz andere Sachen bei jedem Auto in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2015)

Du wunderst dich wie viele Leute schon ihren Auspuff verloren haben.  Bei nem Pott der quer drunter sitzt wird es zwar schwer, auszuschließen ist das aber nicht. Beim Aufsetzen sind Kräfte am Werk, die kannst du nicht mit Muskelkraft simulieren. Selbst wenn sich 3 Leute an den Auspuff hängen entspricht das nicht ansatzweise dem, was der mitbekommt, wenn du an einer Kante hängen bleibst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

Ja aber soo tief ist er nicht ! Da müsste ich schon sowas wie mind. Bordsteinkanten hohe Kante ! geradewegs hochfahren.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ist auch nix für den Alltag, ich bin so nach Köln zur Gamescom gefahren und es war der Horror, kannte die Straßen dort nicht und dann musst du echt nur noch aufpassen und überall lang schleichen. Hatte vom Stabi vorne zum Boden noch 4cm und damit kommst du schon auf fast keine auffahrt.
> Wer sagt man kann mit so tiefen Autos noch schnell fahren, hat einfach keine Ahnung, höchstens da wo du dich auskennst und weißt wie die Straßen sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Weißt du eigentlich dass die Lippe hässlich ist? 

Das ist  schon zu viel des Guten. Ich kotz mit dem Z4 schon extrem rum, aber der war ja noch nen ganzes Eck heftiger.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

Stickerbomb sieht so ******* aus


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Hab mir nen zweiten MX5 gekauft.
> Varystyle Lippe, KG Works Heckspoiler und die BBS vom e30 mal drangeschmissen, läuft



Nimm es mir nicht übel aber die Lippe sieht irgendwie derbst daneben aus, die passt kein Stück zur Karosserie und sieht aus wie ein Fremdkörper. Die Felgen sind auch nicht besonders schön, da gefielen mir die Felgen welche du letztens im Luxx gepostet hast deutlich besser.  



fatlace schrieb:


> Gehört viel arbeit dazu, so eine Tiefe halbwegs normal fahrbar zu machen.



Ich finde meinen NX auch schon ziemlich tief glaub das ich um die 6cm Bodenfreiheit habe. Aber wenn da irgendwas schleifen würde, egal unter welchen Bedingungen würde ich die Kiste wieder hoch drehen. Schleifen ist zwar in manchen Szenen cool, ich find es aber nicht unbedingt toll. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der ESD Würde höchstens durchschleifen wenn er ständig aufsetzt. So wie jetzt sind nur nen paar Beulen drin.



Dann schraub den Koffer hoch... ein Auto darf net schleifen. Egal an welcher Stelle...


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

Das ist 5-6 Jahre her, da war das noch was besonderes besonders schön aber auch nicht.
in schwarz sah die Lippe ganz annehmbar aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die ist mir aber nachdem ich den Wagen richtig auf die fresse gelegt habe 2-3 mal abgerissen, und damit man die ganzen flick arbeiten nicht sieht, wurden die mit Sticker verdeckt
Die hat sich dann beim letzten mal aber im Radkasten vorne verkeilt, weil sie nicht unter dem auto nach hinten fliegen konnte.
Oh man über meine Dummheit damals kann ich eigentlich nur noch lachen


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2015)

Dabei ist er scheinbar gar nicht so tief, wenn man jetzt mal die Lippe aussen vor lässt. Oder täuscht das auf dem Bild etwas durch den Untergrund?


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

Auf dem letzten Bild hatte ich nur das Gewinde ganz runter gedreht, aber noch nicht die Dämpfer bearbeitet.
Mit den bearbeiteten Dämpfern ist der nochmal 2cm Tiefer gekommen.
Wollte nur Zeigen das die Lippe auch mal ganz gut ausgesehen hat
Eingetragen war damals Radmitte - Bördelkante 32cm vorne und hinten, ich hatte am ende 24cm vorne und 26cm hinten.
muss mal schauen ob ich noch irgendwo Bilder davon habe, leider ist mir durch einen festplattencrash das meiste davon Verloren gegangen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

Frage mich nur wie du dann mit deinem Fahren kannst bei 6cm Bodenfreiheit ohne irgendwo aufzusetzen ? Weniger habe ich auch nicht, eher mehr, aber irgendwelche riesen Verkehrbremsen etc, kann das schonmal leicht vorkommen.


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

Kommt auch ganz stark auf den Unterboden an.
Die ED/EE´s haben einen beschissenen Unterboden der sehr tief baut, die sehen so halt nicht so tief aus, aber durch den beschissenen aufbau setzt man schnell auf.
Die haben auch keine Schweller die das auto Künstlich in die tiefe ziehen.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Frage mich nur wie du dann mit deinem Fahren kannst bei 6cm Bodenfreiheit ohne irgendwo aufzusetzen ? Weniger habe ich auch nicht, eher mehr, aber irgendwelche riesen Verkehrbremsen etc, kann das schonmal leicht vorkommen.



Erstens kommt es auf die Fahrwerksabstimmung an, dann braucht man eben auch etwas mehr als nur ein Gewindefahrwerk um "tief" zu fahren. Ich kann ohne Probleme mit 140km/h durch Kurven fahren (Landstraße z,B.) oder über Bodenwellen fahren ohne das irgendwas durchschlägt. Am Unterboden habe ich keinen einzigen Kratzer und bin trotzdem schneller unterwegs als die meisten anderen. Klar bei Bahnschienen und diese Speedbumper muss ich langsam fahren, aber ich boller da auch nicht mit einem Serienfahrzeug rüber sondern fahre da ebenfalls langsam.

 Ein Energy Suspension Hyperflex Kit bewirkt zum Beispiel Wunder


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

Unterboden habe ich 1 Kratzer, da ist aber nur die Unterbodenversiegelung beschädigt. Das Ding ist aber nicht von mir. Ist mir klar das vieles von der Fahrwerksabstimmung abhängt, aber das D2 ist nicht schlecht. Landstraße und Autobahn sehe ich auch kein Problem nur bei über 150 da könnte dann doch schonmal die Lippe aufsetzten, das häsliche Teil kommt aber eh ab, ich bestelle mir sobald ich eine finde eine OEM Si Lippe. Die ist deutlich dezenter und passt besser zum Gesamtbild finde ich.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2015)

Oben schriebst du doch das dein Auspuff ständig aufsetzt, wie kannst du dann auf einmal nur einen Kratzer haben? Also Auspuff gehört für mich an den Unterboden...


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

D2 Fahrwerke sind ziehmlich weich, jedenfalls die street versionen die ich davon in verscheidenen autos gefahren bin. 
wird auch daran liegen.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin auch schon das D2 Street gefahren, wenn man die Vorspannung etwas erhöht (Serie ist glaub 2cm), ist es nicht mehr weich. Mein Track ist da kaum härter... aber ich fahre auch nur auf Stufe 1 weil alles andere mir viel zu hart ist. Bei 15 knirscht die Scheibe bei Bodenwellen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

Also- im ersten moment wo ich noch nie nen anderes Fahrwerk getestet hatte fande ich es ganz angenehm. Im Vergleich zu anderen Fahrwerken ist es doch schon härter. 

Ich habe nicht geschrieben das der esd ständig aufsetzt. Ab und zu mal, bei Speedbumps oder andere Autogefährdende Hindernisse. Oder wenn man über Kopfsteinflaster regelrecht rast DDD


----------



## fatlace (13. Januar 2015)

Ja zu den einstellungen kann ich jetzt nix sagen, aber im vergleich zu nem KW variante 1 fand ich es echt sehr weich.
Muss mich im sommer auch mal mit meinem KW Street Comfort auseinander setzten und gucken ob man die einetellungen verbessern kann.
Fährt sich zwar so echt traumhaft, aber wenn man es schon verstellen kann muss ich dort mal ein bisschen rumspielen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Januar 2015)

Es kann natürlich auch bei mir an den Assi Reifendimensionen liegen, gefällt mir auch noch nicht so, da muss ich mir echt was überlegen. Viel breiter darf ich auch nciht gehen, weil das dann nicht runter passt...


----------



## BlindxDeath (14. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Sieht Böse aus, wobei ich mir eher zierlichere und exotischere Felgen vorstellen könnte



Felgen hätte ich alternativ noch OZ Ultraleggera und MAS 1715C zur Auswahl 
Wobei auf den OZ Felgen um die 5KG semi-slicks drauf sollen.
Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig, weil die ET37 haben und ich ungerne Spurplatten verwenden möchte.
Die BBS sind die Alltagsproll-Felgen und bleiben auch.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint (jeder hat ein anderen Geschmack) aber mir gefällt die Lippe überhaupt nicht. Passt mMn überhaupt nicht zur Karosserieform. Aber hauptsache dir gefällt es .
> Und schicke Bilder die du machst



Kein Ding, gefällt mir so wie es ist, kommen noch Seitenschweller dran und nen Krach-Mach-Auspuff.
Hab ja noch nen zweiten MX5, an dem keine Spoiler oder so dran sind, nur Felgen und Federn.
Aber ja, das Fahrzeug polarisiert wohl.



Riverna schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel aber die Lippe sieht irgendwie derbst daneben aus, die passt kein Stück zur Karosserie und sieht aus wie ein Fremdkörper. Die Felgen sind auch nicht besonders schön, da gefielen mir die Felgen welche du letztens im Luxx gepostet hast deutlich besser.
> 
> [...]



Macht nichts, kann mit deinen Nissan genauso wenig anfangen


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2015)

Das wollte zwar niemand wissen, aber gut.


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

Ich fand die Info hilfreich 

Ist immer Geschmackssache mir gefällt der MX5.


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2015)

Dann poste ich mal (m)einen schönen Nissan.


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

@Joselman

also so nen halben meter runter könnte der Ofen schon noch... der Arsch hängt ja in der Luft


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

Der sieht ziemlich nach Serie aus? Ich kenne mich da aber nicht so aus Mit Nissan.


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2015)

Ist auch alles Serie. Verbastelte 350er gibts genug!


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ist auch alles Serie. Verbastelte 350er gibts genug!



Gefällt mir!


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ist auch alles Serie. Verbastelte 350er gibts genug!



Na hömma, nen gescheites Fahrwerk ist ja nicht verbasteln...


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2015)

Schlecht ist das ja nicht nur zu hoch.  Für 200,-€ andere Federn reinhauen mache ich aber nicht. Wenn dann kommt ein Bilstein B16 PSS10 aber das ist nicht grade günstig...


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

1600 ist doch okay und ne sinnvolle Investition finde ich.


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

Mit nem Satz Federn macht man sich nur die Dämpfer kapott 

Und Nissan Tuning war noch nie billig, Riverna weiß das sicher ganz gut und ich hab die Erfahrung auch schon gemacht


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

Wann isn dein Sunny fertig ?


----------



## Phipseeey (14. Januar 2015)

Der MX5 vorher is bombe ey!

Und der 350Z macht auch einiges nass, richtig gutes Ding


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

Nie glaub ich... das Ding bekommts diesen Sommer nochmal richtig dreckig auf die Schnauze und dann wird geschlachtet... Die Karosse is fritte.


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

Avatar mit deinem Fav. Car  @ Phip

Fhani hast schon wieder was neues in Aussicht ?


----------



## JaniZz (14. Januar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Schlecht ist das ja nicht nur zu hoch.  Für 200,-€ andere Federn reinhauen mache ich aber nicht. Wenn dann kommt ein Bilstein B16 PSS10 aber das ist nicht grade günstig...




Naja ich finde das Serien Fahrwerk schlimm,  grade ab 200 wird es nervös. 

Ein gutes marken Gewinde Fahrwerk bekommt man für den Z auch schon für 1200€.

Muss ja nicht unbedingt das B16 sein, ein pro street tut es auch.


----------



## Phipseeey (14. Januar 2015)

Kann man das KW V1 überhaupt empfehlen? Sollte man wohl eher direkt zum V2 gehen, oder AP/ST und wie sie alle heißen nehmen.


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte immer in Münster fährt man nur Fahrrad.


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

ST kannste nehmen ist ne 100%ige KW Tochter. 

Link:
ST Online Shop - Gewindefahrwerke, Startseite Sportfahrwerke, Stossdämpfer, Tieferlegungsfedern


Beim KW und anderen Fahrwerken muss man halt wissen ob Zug und Druck-Stufe braucht.


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das Serien Fahrwerk schlimm,  grade ab 200 wird es nervös.
> 
> Ein gutes marken Gewinde Fahrwerk bekommt man für den Z auch schon für 1200€.
> 
> Muss ja nicht unbedingt das B16 sein, ein pro street tut es auch.



Ich hatte bisher nie Probleme auch nicht bei 250 auf der AB. Was war denn da für ne AGA unter dem Z bei dem du das so schlimm fandest? Der Originale Endtopf ist halt auch ne Art Heckdiffusor. Wenn der weg ist dann haste Spass.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Hey Joselman, BM am Kennzeichen, dann kennst du sicherlich den JDM Treff jeden Freitag ? Abend da auf dem Parkplatz oder ? Müsste irgendwo in Köln gewesen sein, glaube Frechen.


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

DrSkill schrieb:


> Avatar mit deinem Fav. Car  @ Phip
> 
> Fhani hast schon wieder was neues in Aussicht ?



Ne nicht wirklich, die alten Verdächtigen halt Skyline R32-GTR ... 3er 16V Turbo bauen oder keine Ahnung ... Dicker Turbo und 500PS sollens schon sein 



Phipseeey schrieb:


> Kann man das KW V1 überhaupt empfehlen? Sollte man wohl eher direkt zum V2 gehen, oder AP/ST und wie sie alle heißen nehmen.



Für dich Phipsi sollte es schon was sein mit Härte Einstellung


----------



## Phipseeey (14. Januar 2015)

fhantastic schrieb:


> Für dich Phipsi sollte es schon was sein mit Härte Einstellung



Ja deshalb bin ich unentschlossen, weiß nicht, ob ich mit nem V1 zufrieden wäre, glaube, dass das nur ein Poser FW ist (bzw. in 1. Linie), und mir gehts ja gar nicht so um die Tieferlegung, sondern einfach um das Fahrverhalten, damit das Untersteuern mal weggeht und das Fahrzeug direkter wird.


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

Das Fahrverhalten wird schon besser. Aber du kannst es halt nicht individualisieren.


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

Ja aber für das was es besser wird lohnt sich das Geld nicht...

Ich würde lieber gleich was gescheites kaufen ala Intrax


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hey Joselman, BM am Kennzeichen, dann kennst du sicherlich den JDM Treff jeden Freitag ? Abend da auf dem Parkplatz oder ? Müsste irgendwo in Köln gewesen sein, glaube Frechen.



Ja kenne ich. Früher wars mal Toyota only. Ich bin da aber nicht oft bzw. eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Januar 2015)

Schöner 350z gutes Auto


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn der Motor getauscht wurde... ja


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ja kenne ich. Früher wars mal Toyota only. Ich bin da aber nicht oft bzw. eigentlich gar nicht mehr.



Achso. Habe mein Auto aus BM geholt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phipseeey (14. Januar 2015)

fhantastic schrieb:


> Ja aber für das was es besser wird lohnt sich das Geld nicht...
> 
> Ich würde lieber gleich was gescheites kaufen ala Intrax



Ja das denk ich mir auch..

Anfrag an Öhlins ist raus!


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

hau am besten noch nen paar mails an Intrax und Sachs und Spax raus...


----------



## Phipseeey (14. Januar 2015)

Ja ich warte erstmal was Akrapovic dazu sagt, Auspuff gehört ja auch noch gemacht  Freu mich schon wieder auf den Frühling.


----------



## JaniZz (14. Januar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nie Probleme auch nicht bei 250 auf der AB. Was war denn da für ne AGA unter dem Z bei dem du das so schlimm fandest? Der Originale Endtopf ist halt auch ne Art Heckdiffusor. Wenn der weg ist dann haste Spass.



Habe unter meinem Z ein sebring esd mit fox Powerrohr. 
Ist glaube ich ziemlich Bau gleich zum orginal. 
Ab 200 wird das Heck in kurven sehr unruhig,  so fühlt es sich zumindest an.
Andere hatten nach dem Umbau auf Gewinde Fahrwerk dieses Problem nicht mehr.

An den Reifen liegt es auch nicht. 

Warum sollte im Z ein anderer Motor rein? 

313 PS reichen doch 
Und nach meinem Geschmack ein unschlagbahrer sound!


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

Ob 313PS reichen (wenn sie noch vorhanden sind nach ein paar Jahren oder je vorhanden waren je nach Streuung) ist immer sehr subjektiv.


----------



## JaniZz (14. Januar 2015)

DrSkill schrieb:


> Ob 313PS reichen (wenn sie noch vorhanden sind nach ein paar Jahren oder je vorhanden waren je nach Streuung) ist immer sehr subjektiv.



echt?

ich wüsste trotzdem mal gerne was es an dem motor auszusetzen gibt? 


@Phipseeey

was wird denn gefahren, das so ein teures fahrwerk benötigt wird?


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

313PS reichen.... ja zum einkaufen und rumgurken... Es war eher eine Anspielung auf die damaligen Motorschäden


----------



## JaniZz (14. Januar 2015)

fhantastic schrieb:


> 313PS reichen.... ja zum einkaufen und rumgurken... Es war eher eine Anspielung auf die damaligen Motorschäden



Gefährliches halbwissen also... Na  dann


----------



## Exception (14. Januar 2015)

fhantastic schrieb:


> hau am besten noch nen paar mails an Intrax und Sachs und Spax raus...


Baut Spax  heutzutage  vernünftige Sachen? Früher (90er)  waren die für  ihre Unfahrbarwerke bekannt und nach einem Jahr sifften  die Dämpfer.


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Gefährliches halbwissen also... Na  dann



Nicht umsonst findet man 350Z am laufenden Band mit ATMs... 




Exception schrieb:


> Baut Spax  heutzutage  vernünftige Sachen?  Früher (90er)  waren die für  ihre Unfahrbarwerke bekannt und nach einem  Jahr sifften  die Dämpfer.



Die Rennfahrwerke sind zumindest so gut das sie ein Kollege von 2005-2009 in seinem Colt auf Nordschleife genutzt hat. Also kompletter Müll wirds nicht sein, aber der Gipel der Fahrwerksbaukunst isses sicher auch noch nicht


----------



## raceandsound (14. Januar 2015)

DrSkill schrieb:


> Ob 313PS reichen (wenn sie noch vorhanden sind nach ein paar Jahren oder je vorhanden waren je nach Streuung) ist immer sehr subjektiv.



Betrifft nur die erste Serie, die 313psige Faceliftvariante definitiv nicht...



fhantastic schrieb:


> 313PS reichen.... ja zum einkaufen und rumgurken... Es war eher eine Anspielung auf die damaligen Motorschäden



Sofern vorgekommen, dann meist bei der ersten Serie, siehe oben...
...und die Gehirnamputierten die bei erreichen der Wassertemperatur im Begrenzer den Mc Donalds Parkplatz verlassen, sind selber schuld...


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

Das hat rein gar nichts mit Gehirnamputiert zu tun... du musst davon ausgehen das der normale Autofahrer  sprich Otto und Liselotte von nebenan mal überhaupt gar keine Ahnung von Autos haben bzw. auch nicht haben wollen. 
In so gut wie jeder Bedienungsanleitung steht drin, das der Motor seine Betriebstemperatur erreicht hat, sobald die Nadel die 90° Wassertemperatur erreicht hat. 
D.h. sobald 90° Wasser am KI stehen, darf die Hütte so penetriert werden wie man es nur möchte, so einfach is das. 

Und wenn die erste Serie nicht gehalten hat... dann lag es eher an den Gehirnamputierten Ingenieuren bei Nissan


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2015)

Mein Bruder zündet den Nachbrenner in seinem Golf erst wenn die Öltemperatur 70°C erreicht hat, da ist die Temperaturanzeige vom Kombiinstrument natürlich schon lange auf 90°C.
Lieber paar Minuten länger warm fahren


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mein Bruder zündet den Nachbrenner in seinem Golf erst wenn die Öltemperatur 70°C erreicht hat, da ist die Temperaturanzeige vom Kombiinstrument natürlich schon lange auf 90°C.
> Lieber paar Minuten länger warm fahren



Das wäre mir viel zu nervig ständig die Öltemperatur im Auge zu behalten. Das sollte auch nicht erforderlich sein, wenn man auf den ersten Kilometern bzw. auf einer Kurzstrecke halbwegs früh hoch schaltet und nicht versucht, irgendeinen "Nachbrenner" zu zünden. Die überwiegende Anzahl der Autos die ich bisher fahren konnte, hatten ausreichend Durchzug für den Alltag, ohne dass man Bekanntschaft mit dem roten Bereich oder Drehzahlbegrenzer machen muss. Und wenn man doch mal mit kaltem Motor richtig drauf treten muss, dann ist das so. Das muss das Ding abkönnen sofern das kein Dauerzustand ist.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja auch das blöde. Meistens (wenn überhaupt) nur eine Wassertemperaturanzeige und nix mit Öl.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Was spricht den dagegen sich noch zusätzlich Wasser und Öltemperatur Anzeigen zu verbauen ?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2015)

Ein Loch im Armaturenbrett?


----------



## Joselman (14. Januar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Betrifft nur die erste Serie, die 313psige Faceliftvariante definitiv nicht...



Es betrifft die Faceliftserie mit 301PS und da auch nicht alle. Die erste Serie hatte 280PS und keine Probleme. 

Jetzt alle setzten 6


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2015)

Ich rüste mir auch noch ne Öltemeraturanzeige nach, da der 1er generell gar keine Anzeige für Wasser bzw. Öltemp. hat. Ist teilweise schon nervig, wenn man nicht weiß, wie warm das Öl/Wasser ist.
Die Temperatur messe ich an der Ölablasschraube (Eingefräst bis kurz vor Durchbruch (0,2-0,5mm), wo der Sensor dann eingesetzt wird)



JaniZz schrieb:


> 313 PS reichen doch
> Und nach meinem Geschmack ein unschlagbahrer sound!


Ist halt dur doof, dass man sich so schnell an Leistung gewöhnt. Ich seh's schon kommen, dass mein nächster kein halbes Jahr lang seine serien 306ps behält, die Versuchung ist einfach zu groß 

@ *fatlace*, bist du bei diesem Treffen dabei ?: 9. GoKart Rennen der NRW Fraktion am 18.01.2015 auf der Daytona Kartbahn in Essen - Treffen - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum


----------



## riedochs (14. Januar 2015)

Wasser 90° und Öl 80°. Dann bekommen die Pferdchen im Cupra die Sporen. Geht erstaunlich schnell, selbst bei diesen Temperaturen.


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

90er Jahre Autos regeln... die ham oft Wasser und Öl-Temp, meiner hat alles ab Werk Öl, Wasser, Öl-Druck, Ladedruck


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Loch im Armaturenbrett?



War hat den gesagt das man die oben aufs Amaturenbrett klatschen muss. Da würde ich es auch nicht machen.

@fhantastic den OEM anzeigen würde ich nicht unbedingt immer vertrauen. Vor allem bei sonem alten Auto.


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> War hat den gesagt das man die oben aufs Amaturenbrett klatschen muss. Da würde ich es auch nicht machen.
> 
> @fhantastic den OEM anzeigen würde ich nicht unbedingt immer vertrauen. Vor allem bei sonem alten Auto.



Das kannst Du über jeden Temperatursensor sagen. Woher willst Du wissen ob der nicht 20°C zu viel oder zu wenig anzeigt?


----------



## fhantastic (14. Januar 2015)

Bei nem Homologationsmodell wird man davon ausgehen dürfen das die Anzeigen doch halbwegs korrekt sind


----------



## fatlace (14. Januar 2015)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
@ *fatlace*, bist du bei diesem Treffen dabei ?: 9. GoKart Rennen der NRW Fraktion am 18.01.2015 auf der Daytona Kartbahn in Essen - Treffen - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum[/QUOTE]

Ne muss da leider arbeiten.
Das wird vermutlich das erste Treffen für mich dieses Jahr27. NRW Treffen / Winterräderabschlußtreffen / Stammtisch / Sonntag 08.03.2015 / 14:00 Uhr / CafeDelSol in Herne - Treffen - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum

Bei meinem Wagen sind es ca 15Km bis die anzeige etwas über 70grad zeigt.
Letzten winter beim driften war die anzeige bei ca 125grad


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ne muss da leider arbeiten.
> Das wird vermutlich das erste Treffen für mich dieses Jahr27. NRW Treffen / Winterräderabschlußtreffen / Stammtisch / Sonntag 08.03.2015 / 14:00 Uhr / CafeDelSol in Herne - Treffen - BMW E90 E91 E92 E93 Forum


Schade.
Den Termin kann ich mir mal vormerken, falls ich bis dahin meinen 1er nicht schon verkauft habe 



fatlace schrieb:


> Letzten winter beim driften war die anzeige bei ca 125grad



Etwas hoch würde ich sagen


----------



## nfsgame (14. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> War hat den gesagt das man die oben aufs Amaturenbrett klatschen muss. Da würde ich es auch nicht machen.


Musst du nicht mal. Bei VW z.B. kannst du es entweder freischalten für die Highline-MFA per Vagcom oder (falls das Kombiinstrument dazu noch nicht fähig) kannst für 50-60€ mit nem Modul nachrüsten, dass dir jeder Quatsch im Display angezeigt wird . Da zieht das Argument mit dem Loch im Amaturenbrett nicht mehr .


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Musst du nicht mal. Bei VW z.B. kannst du es entweder freischalten für die Highline-MFA per Vagcom oder (falls das Kombiinstrument dazu noch nicht fähig) kannst für 50-60€ mit nem Modul nachrüsten, dass dir jeder Quatsch im Display angezeigt wird . Da zieht das Argument mit dem Loch im Amaturenbrett nicht mehr .



Neuere VW haben die Öltemperatur auch im MFA allerdings habe ich weder eine Ahnung wie genau das Ding ist noch warum ich die Anzeige überhaupt beachten sollte.  Wenn man es beim warmfahren nicht übertreibt sollte so eine Anzeige eigentlich für die wenigsten Autofahrer nötig sein. Da lasse ich mir lieber den Durchschnittsverbrauch oder die Reichweite einblenden (whatever).


----------



## fatlace (14. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schade.
> Den Termin kann ich mir mal vormerken, falls ich bis dahin meinen 1er nicht schon verkauft habe



Ja der Wochenenddienst geht mir auch tierisch auf den Sack 
kommst dann halt mit deinem zukünftigen 335i


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Das beste ist sowieso meine Tankanzeige, die zeigt shcon leer an wenn im Tank noch 10l sind  Ist bei mein Onkel mit seinem N14 Sedan aber auch so.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ja der Wochenenddienst geht mir auch tierisch auf den Sack
> kommst dann halt mit deinem zukünftigen 335i



Bis dahin habe ich den wahrscheinlich noch nicht. Wird wahrscheinlich (wenn alles so klappt, wie ich es denke) Ende April bis mitte Mai werden.
Die Suche wird eh schwierig, da der Markt mit N54 335i und DKG dünn gesäht ist, bzw. die Autos oft deutlich zu teuer angeboten werden (verglichen mit N55 & DKG)
Mein neues Kennzeichen hab ich zumindest schon mal bis ende Mai reserviert (*** QP 335 )


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

und so in einer Fachwerkstatt geprüft:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ish_EhjnoHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Ich rede doch beim N14 nicht von irgendnem Motortyp sondern von nem Automodell !!! Nissan Sunny mister pinkes Auto. Und der kann damit noch 150 km locker fahren... nenene


----------



## Phipseeey (14. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nur weil eure Spielwiese im Luxx geschlossen wurde (wird ja seinen Grund gehabt haben) braucht ihr hier nicht auch anfangen rumzuspammen!



Absolut, der Inhalt hier ist wesentlich qualitativ hochwertiger als im Luxx, kann ich total bestätigen!



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Etwas hoch würde ich sagen



125° sind noch nicht so problematisch, erst ab 140° (dauerhaft) sollte man sich Gedanken machen


----------



## GizzlederalteSchwabe (14. Januar 2015)

Einfach das nächste mal im Post vermecken, das weis ich bescheid!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Phipseeey schrieb:


> 125° sind noch nicht so problematisch, erst ab 140° (dauerhaft) sollte man sich Gedanken machen



Kommt ganz auf den Motor drauf an


----------



## Phipseeey (14. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf den Motor drauf an



Und noch viel mehr aufs Öl, richtig


----------



## Beam39 (14. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bis dahin habe ich den wahrscheinlich noch nicht. Wird wahrscheinlich (wenn alles so klappt, wie ich es denke) Ende April bis mitte Mai werden.
> Die Suche wird eh schwierig, da der Markt mit N54 335i und DKG dünn gesäht ist, bzw. die Autos oft deutlich zu teuer angeboten werden (verglichen mit N55 & DKG)
> Mein neues Kennzeichen hab ich zumindest schon mal bis ende Mai reserviert (*** QP 335 )



Find es auch immer wieder erstaunlich wie stabil die Preise der 335i mit N54 bleiben, die sind ja teilweise schon überteuert. 

Ach ne, bitte nicht QP335..  Hier fahren 3 mit dem selben Kennzeichen rum.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Mein Bruder zündet den Nachbrenner in seinem Golf erst wenn die Öltemperatur 70°C erreicht hat, da ist die Temperaturanzeige vom Kombiinstrument natürlich schon lange auf 90°C.
> Lieber paar Minuten länger warm fahren



Das heißt ja nicht, dass die serienmäßige Anzeige 20°C vorgeht, sondern vermutlich nur, dass dein Bruder sein (so vermute ich mal) selbst angebrachter Sensor wo anders misst. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich der Serienanzeige glauben bzw. diese als Maß heranziehen.

Ich habe zwar noch nie in nem Motor die Temperatur gemessen, aber wenn man an nem Getriebe 20 Temperatursensoren anbringt, dann misst man 20 verschiedene Temperaturen. Am Motor dürfte das nicht anders sein und wenn der Hersteller eine bestimmte Temperatur definiert ab der der Motor "warm" ist, dann zählt zur Bestimmung dieser die Anzeige im Kombiinstrument (oder bei den neueren Fahrzeugen im Display). 

Selbstgebastelte Messpunkte liefern zwangsläufig ein anderes nicht korreliertes Signal und sind somit irrelevant!


----------



## DrSkill (14. Januar 2015)

Eig. greift man das Signal ab, wo auch die Diagnosesoftware die Temps abgreifen. 

Wenns Wasser bei mir auf 90 ist, ist das Öl oft weit entfernt von warm.


----------



## faueff (14. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYQ3LlivkL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lan Evos und Imprezas klingen schon geil.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2015)

*Weder Spam, noch Beschwerden über Spam und erst Recht nicht das Angreifen von Mitusern haben hier irgend etwas zu suchen.*
Dem entsprechend sind jetzt auch ein par Post verschwunden.


----------



## fatlace (14. Januar 2015)

QP 3 reicht, das andere wäre mir zu lang

leider hier schon vergeben-.-


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Januar 2015)

Kann mir einer erklären wieso QP?


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2015)

QP spricht sich wie Coupe, vielleicht deshalb.
Passt aber nicht zu seinem E90 Wunsch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ach ne, bitte nicht QP335..  Hier fahren 3 mit dem selben Kennzeichen rum.



Doch 
Ich dachte, ne bessere Gelegenheit gibt's nicht 
Bei uns hab ich noch keinen mit der Buchstaben und Zahlenkombi gesehen. QP schon öfters, dann aber mit irgendeiner Zahl kombiniert.

Gerade nochmal geguckt. Deutschlandweit stehen nur ca. 15 Stück bei Mobile drin, die meinen Anforderungen entsprechen (Ausstattungen wie großes Navi, Sportsitze,  etc. pp. sind noch nicht mit einbezogen)
Ich hoffe mal, dass in den nächsten Monaten der Markt noch wächst.
Preislich hab ich mich auf max. 30k€ festgelegt.



fatlace schrieb:


> QP 3 reicht, das andere wäre mir zu lang
> 
> leider hier schon vergeben-.-



Bei uns ebenfalls.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Achso, ich versteh aber sowieso nicht was  alle mit irhen Schnappszahlen bspw. haben, mir ist sowas egal



Bei dem Kennzeichen hab ich mir das vom Auto hergeleitet: 
QP -> E92 Coupe
335 -> Modell/Motor


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Januar 2015)

Achso, ich versteh aber sowieso nicht was alle mit irhen Schnappszahlen bspw. haben, mir ist sowas egal


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das wäre mir viel zu nervig ständig die Öltemperatur im Auge zu behalten. Das sollte auch nicht erforderlich sein, wenn man auf den ersten Kilometern bzw. auf einer Kurzstrecke halbwegs früh hoch schaltet und nicht versucht, irgendeinen "Nachbrenner" zu zünden. Die überwiegende Anzahl der Autos die ich bisher fahren konnte, hatten ausreichend Durchzug für den Alltag, ohne dass man Bekanntschaft mit dem roten Bereich oder Drehzahlbegrenzer machen muss. Und wenn man doch mal mit kaltem Motor richtig drauf treten muss, dann ist das so. Das muss das Ding abkönnen sofern das kein Dauerzustand ist.



Theoretisch reicht auch nen 100PS in den meisten Situationen, das stimmt wohl. Alles über 140PS ist meiner Meinung nach luxus.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was spricht den dagegen sich noch zusätzlich Wasser und Öltemperatur Anzeigen zu verbauen ?


Wird im Bordcomputer angezeigt 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Loch im Armaturenbrett?


Nicht nötig 


Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das heißt ja nicht, dass die serienmäßige Anzeige 20°C vorgeht, sondern vermutlich nur, dass dein Bruder sein (so vermute ich mal) selbst angebrachter Sensor wo anders misst. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich der Serienanzeige glauben bzw. diese als Maß heranziehen.
> 
> Ich habe zwar noch nie in nem Motor die Temperatur gemessen, aber wenn man an nem Getriebe 20 Temperatursensoren anbringt, dann misst man 20 verschiedene Temperaturen. Am Motor dürfte das nicht anders sein und wenn der Hersteller eine bestimmte Temperatur definiert ab der der Motor "warm" ist, dann zählt zur Bestimmung dieser die Anzeige im Kombiinstrument (oder bei den neueren Fahrzeugen im Display).
> 
> Selbstgebastelte Messpunkte liefern zwangsläufig ein anderes nicht korreliertes Signal und sind somit irrelevant!


Das würde er nicht machen, wird im Bordcomputer angezeigt, er lässt sein Auto lieber unmodifiziert


----------



## fatlace (14. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch
> Ich dachte, ne bessere Gelegenheit gibt's nicht
> Bei uns hab ich noch keinen mit der Buchstaben und Zahlenkombi gesehen. QP schon öfters, dann aber mit irgendeiner Zahl kombiniert.
> 
> ...



E 92
war bei uns auch schon vergeben, daraufhin hab ich E93 genommen weil mir alle alternativen zu lang waren, jetzt krieg ich bei jedem treffen nen dummen spruch zu hören weil es kein cabrio is


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Ich habe kein BC


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> E 92
> war bei uns auch schon vergeben, daraufhin hab ich E93 genommen weil mir alle alternativen zu lang waren, jetzt krieg ich bei jedem treffen nen dummen spruch zu hören weil es kein cabrio is



War leider auch nicht mehr frei 

Das kann ich mir denken, mit E93


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

ED3 war bei mir auch nicht mehr frei, aber ED4 (Ein motor größer) hätte ich auch nicht genommen, wäre mir zu doof.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Januar 2015)

> Gerade nochmal geguckt. Deutschlandweit stehen nur ca. 15 Stück bei Mobile drin, die meinen Anforderungen entsprechen (Ausstattungen wie großes Navi, Sportsitze, etc. pp. sind noch nicht mit einbezogen)
> Ich hoffe mal, dass in den nächsten Monaten der Markt noch wächst.
> Preislich hab ich mich auf max. 30k€ festgelegt.



Am Budget darf es für den N54 definitiv nicht scheitern, das ist schon sehr ordentlich bemessen. Du suchst dann wahrscheinlich einen mit weit unter 100tkm, eher richtung 50-80tkm, oder? Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich das schon gefragt habe aber was spricht gegen nen 135i? Weils den nur mit dem N55 gibt? Oder weil du grundsätzlich was anderes/ größeres fahren möchtest?


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2015)

fhantastic schrieb:


> Und Nissan Tuning war noch nie billig, Riverna weiß das sicher ganz gut und ich hab die Erfahrung auch schon gemacht



Gibt schlimmeres, Teile für Toyota sind zum Beispiel noch teurer. Bremsscheiben + Beläge vorne/hinten und beide Bremssättel hinten haben einen VK von 1100Euro... zum Glück kostet es mich etwas weniger. 
Aber stimmt schon bei deutschen Herstellern geht das deutlich günstiger... oder eben Honda da bekommt man quasi auch alles hinterher geworfen. 



fhantastic schrieb:


> Dicker Turbo und 500PS sollens schon sein



Schweiß doch einfach den Sunny... dann haste doch die besten Vorraussetzungen 



fhantastic schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber gleich was gescheites kaufen ala Intrax



Also bei Nissan kann man Intrax vergessen... hab mir vor meinem D2 ein Intrax geholt. Hab es eingebaut, bin einmal durchs Dorf gefahren und hab es dann wieder verkauft. Totaler Murks... selbes habe ich schon von einigen anderen gehört mit z.B. Primera und Co.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Loch im Armaturenbrett?



-> Radioschacht



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich rede doch beim N14 nicht von irgendnem Motortyp sondern von nem Automodell !!! Nissan Sunny mister pinkes Auto. Und der kann damit noch 150 km locker fahren... nenene



N14 ist cool, optisch aber nur wenn es mindestens ein SR/GTi ist,


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Januar 2015)

Jup N14 ist def. cool. Aber der ist durch  Total verrostet.


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2015)

Beim N14 und B13 (gleiche Basis) keine Besonderheit. 
Meinen N14 hab ich auch komplett geschweißt beide Schweller beide Radläufe und am Unterboden.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Das würde er nicht machen, wird im Bordcomputer angezeigt, er lässt sein Auto lieber unmodifiziert



Na dann wird halt am BC und im Kombiinstrument was anderes ausgewertet. Entscheidend ist was laut Handbuch für die entscheidung Nachbrenner oder nicht als relevant angegeben ist. Wenn nichts explizit angegeben wird, dann ist der Wert im Kombiinstrument heranzuziehen. Der BC ist ja vermutlich optional und somit nicht jedem zugänglich bzw. die Anzeige der Temperatur ist dort ja auch keine Standardanzeige(?), sondern muss vom Fahrer bewusst gewählt werden - den meisten dürfte das Feature herzlich egal sein und damit stellt sich das vermutlich längst nicht jeder ein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Am Budget darf es für den N54 definitiv nicht scheitern, das ist schon sehr ordentlich bemessen. Du suchst dann wahrscheinlich einen mit weit unter 100tkm, eher richtung 50-80tkm, oder? Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich das schon gefragt habe aber was spricht gegen nen 135i? Weils den nur mit dem N55 gibt? Oder weil du grundsätzlich was anderes/ größeres fahren möchtest?



Ja, maximal 100k km. Am liebsten einen, wo Turbos und Hochdruckpumpe schon auf Kulanz gewechselt wurden.
135i ist leider ähnlich teuer. Außerdem wirkt der E92 noch etwas hochwertiger. Den 135i gibt's zwar auch mit N54, dann aber nur mit der Wandlerautomatik und der N55 ist halt nur bis ca. 370PS standfest. Da fängt der N54 ja erst an.


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2015)

Dachte du willst einen E90?


----------



## Almdudler2604 (15. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Dachte du willst einen E90?



E 90 wäre die Limousine, das Coupe hat interne Bezeichnung E 92.


----------



## fhantastic (15. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> > Gibt schlimmeres, Teile für Toyota sind zum Beispiel noch teurer. Bremsscheiben + Beläge vorne/hinten und beide Bremssättel hinten haben einen VK von 1100Euro... zum Glück kostet es mich etwas weniger.
> > Aber stimmt schon bei deutschen Herstellern geht das deutlich günstiger... oder eben Honda da bekommt man quasi auch alles hinterher geworfen.
> 
> 
> ...



siehe quote


----------



## roadgecko (15. Januar 2015)

Kann mir hier einer ne Frage bezüglich einer Eintragung beantworten ? (Vielleicht mein lieblings Dekra-Prüfer Klutten ? )

Ich habe ja von meinem Chiptuning ein Gutachten und laut diesem sollen die Papiere berichtigt werden (ist noch nicht geschehen).
Wenn ich mir jetzt neue OZ Felgen eintragen lasse, kann ich dann beides direkt in den Schein übernehmen, oder gibt das Probleme geben weil ja beides seperat geprüft wurde ?

Danke.


----------



## watercooled (15. Januar 2015)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> E 90 wäre die Limousine, das Coupe hat interne Bezeichnung E 92.


Weiß ich. Ich war ja der Ansicht er wolle einen E90. Aber scheinbar habe ich mich getäuscht.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, maximal 100k km. Am liebsten einen, wo Turbos und Hochdruckpumpe schon auf Kulanz gewechselt wurden.



Auf Kulanz? Gabs da Probleme? Aber ist ja ziemlich einfach: Einen mit lückenlosem Scheckheft finden


----------



## DrSkill (15. Januar 2015)

wenn felgen per Einzelabnahme eingetragen wurden, kannste beides Eintragen lassen.

Termin, und den Brief brauchst  bei uns in HH dafür (natürlich den anderen Krams auch mitnehmen ).

Dekra darf da eig. nichts machen. Außer im Gutachten oder was auch immer du für die Felgen hast, steht dein Fahrzeug mit deiner Kennfeld Modi. Wenn nein ab zum Tüv Einzelabnahme


----------



## fatlace (15. Januar 2015)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Kann mir hier einer ne Frage bezüglich einer Eintragung beantworten ? (Vielleicht mein lieblings Dekra-Prüfer Klutten ? )
> 
> Ich habe ja von meinem Chiptuning ein Gutachten und laut diesem sollen die Papiere berichtigt werden (ist noch nicht geschehen).
> Wenn ich mir jetzt neue OZ Felgen eintragen lasse, kann ich dann beides direkt in den Schein übernehmen, oder gibt das Probleme geben weil ja beides seperat geprüft wurde ?
> ...



nein gibt keine Probleme, hatte bei mir erst Felgen eingetragen und dann Fahrwerk, dann beides beim Straßenverkehrsamt zusammen im Fahrzeugschein eintragen lassen



Beam39 schrieb:


> Auf Kulanz? Gabs da Probleme? Aber ist ja ziemlich einfach: Einen mit lückenlosem Scheckheft finden



Ja gab es, haben Probleme mit der Hochdruckpumpe, Injektoren und die Turbos fangen an zu rasseln und gehen dann irgendwann hoch.
Kollege von mir hat hat die auch auf Kulanz gewechselt bekommen.
Wen du das so bezahlen musst dann rechne mit *mindestens* 5000€.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, maximal 100k km. Am liebsten einen, wo Turbos und Hochdruckpumpe schon auf Kulanz gewechselt wurden.
> 135i ist leider ähnlich teuer. Außerdem wirkt der E92 noch etwas hochwertiger. Den 135i gibt's zwar auch mit N54, dann aber nur mit der Wandlerautomatik und der N55 ist halt nur bis ca. 370PS standfest. Da fängt der N54 ja erst an.



Bei den Wandler Automaten kann man die Alpina Software drauf machen, dann schaltet der auch viel schneller und es knallt ordentlich aus dem Auspuff
geht aber ab einem bestimmten Baujahr, hab das gerade aber nicht im Kopf.
Ich finde den E92 vor allem im Innenraum viel wertiger, und hinten können auch tatsächlich normale Menschen sitzen


----------



## Phipseeey (15. Januar 2015)

Normale Menschen ist halt auch relativ  Über 1,60 wirds da schon recht kuschelig da hinten..

Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass vorne kein 1,70 langes Bürschchen hockt


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Na dann wird halt am BC und im Kombiinstrument was anderes ausgewertet. Entscheidend ist was laut Handbuch für die entscheidung Nachbrenner oder nicht als relevant angegeben ist. Wenn nichts explizit angegeben wird, dann ist der Wert im Kombiinstrument heranzuziehen. Der BC ist ja vermutlich optional und somit nicht jedem zugänglich bzw. die Anzeige der Temperatur ist dort ja auch keine Standardanzeige(?), sondern muss vom Fahrer bewusst gewählt werden - den meisten dürfte das Feature herzlich egal sein und damit stellt sich das vermutlich längst nicht jeder ein.



Genau, sind definitiv zwar unterschiedliche Werte, wo die Öltemperatur gemessen wird weis ich gar nicht, kann man bestimmt bei google finden.
Im 6er Golf R ist es glaub ich Serie, bin mir aber auch da nicht sicher. Man kann halt da durchscrollen und sich mehrere Daten anzeigen lassen. Für nen Ottonormal Fahrer ist die Anzeigefunktion natürlich irrelevant weil die es entweder nicht interessiert oder auch nichtmal was mit anfangen können.
Aber ich sag mal nen "R" ist ja auch nicht als "Einkaufswagen" für, naja ich sag mal Hausfrauen gedacht, sondern auch für Leute die sich für die Technik interessieren (sonst hätten die die Anzeige nicht integriert). Aber wie auch immer, ich würde einem Auto was gerade 90 Grad im KI hat nie vor die Fresse geben, vielleicht macht es das ja auch wie vom Hersteller vorgegeben mit, aber ich richte mich entweder nach der Öltemperatur oder fahre eben noch 10 Minuten normal, um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Bei den Wandler Automaten kann man die Alpina Software drauf machen, dann schaltet der auch viel schneller und es knallt ordentlich aus dem Auspuff
> geht aber ab einem bestimmten Baujahr, hab das gerade aber nicht im Kopf.
> Ich finde den E92 vor allem im Innenraum viel wertiger, und hinten können auch tatsächlich normale Menschen sitzen



Bleibt aber leider immer noch ein Wandler. Das DKG steht da für mich noch ne Stufe höher. Dieses harte, schnelle Schalten finde ich klasse, außerdem hat man noch nen Gang mehr. 
Und platzmäßig ist der E92 voll i.O.
Ich kann da gemütlich sitzen (1,89m).


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2015)

Ausser im MX5 kann man doch fast überall gemütlich sitzen ?

Ich bin größer als du und im Civic ist auch ordentlich Platz, völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Mosed (15. Januar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Bei den Wandler Automaten kann man die Alpina Software drauf machen, dann schaltet der auch viel schneller und es knallt ordentlich aus dem Auspuff



Verwechselst du da vielleicht was mit dem SMG-Getriebe? Eine Wandlerautomatik schaltet immer schnell (zumindest die von BMW der letzten 20 Jahre). Da wechselt einfach ein Gang in den nächsten... Da muss ja auch keine Kupplung betätigt werden.
Ich kenne die Wandler-Automatik vom E30, E46 und E90 Benziner und wüsste nicht, was da merklich schneller schalten sollte. E30 weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr so genau, aber bei E46 und E90 ist halt einfach sofort der nächste Gang drin.

Oder was macht die Alpina-Software anders beim Schalten?


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ausser im MX5 kann man doch fast überall gemütlich sitzen ?Ich bin größer als du und im Civic ist auch ordentlich Platz, völlig ausreichend.


Ach.In meinen mx5 kann ich mit 180cm Körpergröße wunderbar sitzen, auch mit den 185cm vom Kumpel kein Problem.400km in meinem anderen mx5 ging in einem rutsch prima!


----------



## Beam39 (15. Januar 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Verwechselst du da vielleicht was mit dem SMG-Getriebe? Eine Wandlerautomatik schaltet immer schnell (zumindest die von BMW der letzten 20 Jahre). Da wechselt einfach ein Gang in den nächsten... Da muss ja auch keine Kupplung betätigt werden.
> Ich kenne die Wandler-Automatik vom E30, E46 und E90 Benziner und wüsste nicht, was da merklich schneller schalten sollte. E30 weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr so genau, aber bei E46 und E90 ist halt einfach sofort der nächste Gang drin.
> 
> Oder was macht die Alpina-Software anders beim Schalten?



Naja, schnell ist definitiv was Anderes und nicht zu vergleichen mit nem DKG.

Ich will da aber nicht mehr zu sagen sonst sag ich was Falsches und krieg wieder Anschiss  Zappa wird da schon Licht ins Dunkle bringen

PS.:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpqrBUBMqiw

Unfassbar wie langsam der S6 schaltet, da wird einem echt übel beim zuhören


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Ach.In meinen mx5 kann ich mit 180cm Körpergröße wunderbar sitzen, auch mit den 185cm vom Kumpel kein Problem.400km in meinem anderen mx5 ging in einem rutsch prima!



Er ist aber 189 und ich bin noch größer (193). Klar das es mit 185 noch passt, habe ich schon oft gelesen. Mit 193 passt es im Serienzustand definitiv nicht. Du kannst ja nicht immer von deiner größe mit 180 ausgehen, wäre ich so klein, hätte ich auch shcon nen miata


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2015)

Licht ins Dunkle  - tschuldigung für die miese Bildquali erstmal . Wie könnte man an ein Lederlenkrad gehen, damit es nicht mehr so aussieht wie im Anhang (minimal rauh, teils Mikrorisse im Leder - Vorbesitzer hat das anscheinend nicht gekümmert )? Oder mit Leben weil Zug abgefahren ?


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bleibt aber leider immer noch ein Wandler. Das DKG steht da für mich noch ne Stufe höher. Dieses harte, schnelle Schalten finde ich klasse, außerdem hat man noch nen Gang mehr.



Der Gang mehr ist fürs Popo! Wobei ich mich generell freue, wenn jemand sich positiv zu dem Getriebe äußert! Aber gerade was die Ganganzahl in Verbindung mit der lächerlich kleinen Spreizung angeht... 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, schnell ist definitiv was Anderes und nicht zu vergleichen mit nem DKG.



Würde ich nicht verallgemeinern wollen. Ich wette die allermeisten Fahrer merken den Unterschied nicht. Es ist mehr ne Softwarefrage als Eine des Konzepts ob und wie schnell ein Getriebe schaltet. Natürlich gibt es Grenzgeschwindigkeiten die an der Hardware bzw. der Aktuierung hängen aber das hat nicht zwingend mit dem Getriebekonzept zu tun.

In dem Falle ist aber das DKG signifikant schneller als die zeitgleich verbauten 6HP oder GM6 Teile. Die Alpina Software ist aber auch nicht so schlampig.

Es ist auch nicht so einfach die "Schaltgeschwindigkeit" zu definieren. Wichtig fürs Fahrgefühl ist, dass der Fahrer sehr schnell ein Feedback bekommt, wenn er einen Gangwechsel einleitet und das Gefühl vermittelt bekommt "da tut sich was" - und wenns bloß ein Gasstoß ist. Wie dieser Gangwechsel dann gemacht wird und wie schnell er tatsächlich ist spielt fast keine Rolle (das können alle ausreichend schnell), immerhin gibt es meist keine Zugkraftunterbrechung, so dass der Fahrer gar nicht wirklich weiß wie lange der Gangwechsel nun gedauert hat. Gerade Mehrfachrückschaltungen dauern ihre Zeit und die hängt weniger am Getriebe sondern auch an der Strategie und den Möglichkeiten des Motors.

Spricht man von Schaltgeschwindigkeit meint der normale Fahrer in Echt die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit des Getriebes - alles andere bekommt er gar nicht richtig mit.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2015)

Lenkrad beim Sattler mit Leder nach Wahl beziehen lassen.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2015)

Also ich mit 200cm hab auf jeden Fall im golf 5 auf der Beifahrerseite Probleme mit der Kopffreiheit, oder ich finde einfach nicht den exzellent versteckten hebel zum runterpumpen 

Genau so im Fond des Golf Plus, Audi 100, Polo 86 c, neuere Autos haben die Probleme meistens nicht, aber sonst kann ich nicht viel zu anderen Autos sagen


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Gerade Mehrfachrückschaltungen dauern ihre Zeit und die hängt weniger am Getriebe sondern auch an der Strategie und den Möglichkeiten des Motors.



Rückschaltungen dürfen grade bei Hecktrieblern ja ohne Zwischengas nicht so besonders schnell erfolgen, sonst guckt man auf einmal dem Hintermann in die Augen.  Deswegen fahren alle unsere aktuellen Automaten und DKGs mit Zwischengas, sogar im Vollautomatik Modus und nicht nur im manuellen Modus. Das klappt von der Drehzahlangleichung auch meistens sehr gut.
Nur die Transporter schalten noch normal zurück, wobei man das locker verschmerzen kann. Die sind ja auch nicht zum schnellen fahren gedacht.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Januar 2015)

Die Strategie ist weit mehr als Zwischengas oder nicht. Da gehts beim DKG auch darum ob mit Stützgang oder ohne, mit Zugkraftunterbrechung oder ohne usw...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2015)

So viel DKGs hab ich mit angeschlossener Diagnose noch nicht gefahren, um da jetzt ganz genau mitreden zu können. Die laufen einfach zu problemlos. 

Bei den Wandlern kann man auch schön sehen, wie bei anderem Fahrstil sich das Verhalten der KÜB ändert.  Deswegen ist das auch immer schwierig nen Wandler Schaden zu diagnostizieren, weil man ja meistens nicht so wie der Kunde fährt. Bei einem selber alles wunderbar, steigt ein anderer ein ist das Ding am ruckeln wie sau.


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Er ist aber 189 und ich bin noch größer (193). Klar das es mit 185 noch passt, habe ich schon oft gelesen. Mit 193 passt es im Serienzustand definitiv nicht. Du kannst ja nicht immer von deiner größe mit 180 ausgehen, wäre ich so klein, hätte ich auch shcon nen miata



Hab die Diskussion nicht verfolgt.
Aber schonmal probegesessen?
185cm beim freund mit Helm würde passen
passen.
Mit meinem sparco schalensitz kommste auch nen ganzes Stück runter.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2015)

Da haben wir es doch. Sparco schalen. Ich habe im Serienzustand geschrieben. Mit Original Sitzen plus Lenkrad.


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2015)

@ji kommst eigentlich wieder mit dem Miata nach Nürnberg ? Würde mich sehr drüber freuen


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2015)

fhantastic schrieb:


> siehe quote



Die Getriebe sind bei Nissan immer so eine Schwachstelle... aber bis 400PS soll es doch eigentlich problemlos halten. Zumindestens gurken einige im Nisbo so rum. Bin mal gespannt wie lange mein Getriebe lebt, das verreckt ja sogar gerne mal bei 160PS. Also beim Intrax für B13/N14 kannst du nix einstellen... wenn du den Koffer tiefer schraubst wird es nur noch weicher. Der dank ist eine relativ hohe Einstellung da es sonst zu weit einfedert. Das Intrax war in der tiefsten Stellung (mit loser Feder ohne Vorspannung) dann trotzdem noch höher als mein GTS60/40 im Alltagswagen. Also hab ich es wieder zurück getauscht und den Mist einem Freund gegeben. Der war ca 500 Kilometer glücklich und hat es dann durch ein K-Sport ersetzt. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Er ist aber 189 und ich bin noch größer (193). Klar das es mit 185 noch passt, habe ich schon oft gelesen. Mit 193 passt es im Serienzustand definitiv nicht. Du kannst ja nicht immer von deiner größe mit 180 ausgehen, wäre ich so klein, hätte ich auch shcon nen miata



Wie gut das ich so Probleme mit 175 nicht habe


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2015)

tja, wenn es um alte Japaner geht, könnte ich echt nen stücke kleiner sein ;D


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich weiß was du geschrieben hast.
Man kann jetzt jammern, oder nach einer Lösung suchen.
Anderer Sitz oder abpolstern, da gehen teilweise 6-7cm runter.

@winner.
Mal gucken bin wegen dem Automagazin viel im Ausland unterwegs in der nächsten Zeit.


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2015)

Ok ansonsten komme ich nächstes Mal nach Münster  

Warst du eigentlich zufrieden mit dem 4C?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2015)

Ja aber was soll ich mit son nem auto welches von den japsen viel zu klein gebaut wurde ? Ist ja im grunde ein bobby car.


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Januar 2015)

Ich kenn jetzt deinen Körperbau nicht.
Ich bin selber dicklicher, lotus elise mk2, Alfa romeo 4C und miata autobahn Langstrecke/kurzstrecke und rennstrecke kein Problem.
Versteh jetzt daher dein Problem nicht, außer du bist jetzt stark übergewichtig.

@winner
War ein super auto 
Hätte mir ehrlich gesagt, ne h-schaltung gewünscht und vllt ne rückfahrkamera.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Januar 2015)

Ich bin nicht übergewichtig. Trotzdem finde ich das Auto zu Eng.


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2015)

Hyundai hat eine Lieferzeit von 3 Wochen für das kaputte Nockenwellenrad bei mir... dass ist irgendwie schon fast lächerlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2015)

Wird extra eingeflogen.  Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn in Deutschland die Teile nicht auf Lager liegen.

Davon mal abgesehen ist das warscheinlich das einzige, was die bis jetzt verkauft haben. Man muss sich ja schon ziemlich  anstellen und das so kaputt zu bekommen.


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2015)

Es wird direkt aus Korea geliefert, wann das letzte mal jemand ein Nockenwellenrad bestellt hat konnte die (äusserst hübsche) Dame mir nicht sagen. Aber sie meinte das es mindestens 10 Jahre her sein muss, damit ist übrigends nicht nur das Autohaus gemeint sondern alle in Deutschland.


----------



## ebastler (15. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich so Probleme mit 175 nicht habe



Hat auch so seine Vorteile 
Bin gleich groß wie du, und passe damit auch locker in jeden Wagen.
Nur beim Motorradfahren wird es teilweise dumm, eine schöne, große Enduro ist fast zu groß für mich...


----------



## winner961 (15. Januar 2015)

Excite das einzige auto der Japaner wo ich jetzt wirklich sage dass der normale Europäer mit 180+ zu groß sein könnte ist ein Suzuki Cappuccico. 

@ji ja ich finde es auch schade dass die nicht die alte H-Schaltung aus der giulettia qv übernommen haben. Kamera lässt sich ja nachrüsten


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Januar 2015)

Unser Guiletta QV hatte auch diese TCT doppelkuppler.

Hab meinen Zeitplan vom Autohersteller bekommen 
Lassen uns via Lufthansa Business Klasse nach Frankfurt einfliegen und dann gehts mitm Charterflug weiter nach Insbruck/Tirol und dann die Karre über die Schneeteststrecke prügeln, yaaaay.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Januar 2015)

So viel Schnee haben wir hier momentan leider nicht... da werden die dich wohl auf den Gletscher verfrachten, vermute ich mal


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Der Gang mehr ist fürs Popo! Wobei ich mich generell freue, wenn jemand sich positiv zu dem Getriebe äußert! Aber gerade was die Ganganzahl in Verbindung mit der lächerlich kleinen Spreizung angeht...



Bis wie viel NM ist das Getriebe eigentlich ausgelegt ? Im Netz findet man ja viele wiedersprüchliche Infos (von 550NM bis manche, die über 650NM anscheinen problemlos fahren)
Insgesamt ist die Übersetzung aber länger gewählt als die der Wandlerautomatik, oder ?


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bis wie viel NM ist das Getriebe eigentlich ausgelegt ? Im Netz findet man ja viele wiedersprüchliche Infos (von 550NM bis manche, die über 650NM anscheinen problemlos fahren)



Freigefahren sind 420Nm in der Variante. Wie hoch das Auslegungsmoment war, dass kann ich dir aus hoffentlich verständlichen Gründen nicht sagen. 

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Insgesamt ist die Übersetzung aber länger gewählt als die der Wandlerautomatik, oder ?[/QUOTE]

Wie kommst du darauf? 
Die Spreizung ist signifikant kleiner als beim Wandler (6HP: 6,04, 8HP: 7,05, 7DCT600: 4,78) bei der Version im M5 siehts anders aus, die hat eine Spreizung >7,1. Ich würde mich wundern, wenn der Wandler eine dermaßen kurze Achse hat, dass in Summe eine kürzere Übersetzung rauskommt.

Mit nem 335i mit DKG fahre ich immer gern, ist ein schönes Auto, aber das viel zu hohe Drehzahlniveau stört mich massiv. Es ist einfach nervig wenn man auf der Autobahn mit dermaßen unsinnig hohen Drehzahlen rumfahren muss, sogar wenn man einfach nur mitschwimmt. Verbrauch ist mir zwar in der Situation egal, aber wenn ich so einen Bock als eigenes Auto hätte wärs schlicht zu viel. 
Es ist einfach Quatsch, dass man ein 7 Gang Getriebe hat, dazu einen Turbomotor, der auch schon bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sauber betrieben werden kann und zudem als R6 auch noch rund läuft und dann das nicht zur Drehzahlreduktion nutzt. Sogar Ferrari hat größere Spreizungen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Januar 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> Excite das einzige auto der Japaner wo ich jetzt wirklich sage dass der normale Europäer mit 180+ zu groß sein könnte ist ein Suzuki Cappuccico.
> 
> @ji ja ich finde es auch schade dass die nicht die alte H-Schaltung aus der giulettia qv übernommen haben. Kamera lässt sich ja nachrüsten



Falsch, es gibt in Japan seeehr viele Kei-Cars die so klein sind wie der Cappu. Nur weil du nur den kennst, heißt es nicht, das es nicht weitere kleinere Autos gibt.


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2015)

Beispiel: Smart Fortwo. Da ist ein Platz in der Karre das ist unglaublich.


----------



## DrSkill (16. Januar 2015)

Nur nicht fürs Gepäck.. und für einen gescheiten Tank ^^


----------



## BlindxDeath (16. Januar 2015)

Das sind meist Fahrzeuge für den asiatischen Raum, trotzdem finde ich mich in nem copen und Logo gut zurecht.
Der miata selber wurde für den US-Markt entwickelt und nicht als reines jdm fahrzeug.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Freigefahren sind 420Nm in der Variante. Wie hoch das Auslegungsmoment war, dass kann ich dir aus hoffentlich verständlichen Gründen nicht sagen.



Okay 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Die Spreizung ist signifikant kleiner als beim Wandler (6HP: 6,04, 8HP:  7,05, 7DCT600: 4,78) bei der Version im M5 siehts anders aus, die hat  eine Spreizung >7,1. Ich würde mich wundern, wenn der Wandler eine  dermaßen kurze Achse hat, dass in Summe eine kürzere Übersetzung  rauskommt.



Hab gerade noch etwas gestöbert, das DKG ist minimal kürzer übersetzt, als der Wandler. In meinen Augen aber immer noch lang genug, da ich relativ wenig Autobahn fahre und zur Arbeit hin auf der BAB eh nur 120km/h erlaubt ist.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit nem 335i mit DKG fahre ich immer gern, ist ein schönes Auto, aber  das viel zu hohe Drehzahlniveau stört mich massiv. Es ist einfach nervig  wenn man auf der Autobahn mit dermaßen unsinnig hohen Drehzahlen  rumfahren muss, sogar wenn man einfach nur mitschwimmt. Verbrauch ist  mir zwar in der Situation egal, aber wenn ich so einen Bock als eigenes  Auto hätte wärs schlicht zu viel.
> Es ist einfach Quatsch, dass man ein 7 Gang Getriebe hat, dazu einen  Turbomotor, der auch schon bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sauber betrieben  werden kann und zudem als R6 auch noch rund läuft und dann das nicht zur  Drehzahlreduktion nutzt. Sogar Ferrari hat größere  Spreizungen...



Wir haben noch nen Z4, der bei Vmax in den Begrenzer läuft. Ich bin in der Hinsicht abgehärtet 
Der 335i läuft ja erst bei ca. 330km/h in den Begrenzer. Und für ein späteres optimieren ist die Übersetztung im 7. Gang sehr gut geeignet -> BMW E92 335i 100-315 KM/H DKG - YouTube


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch etwas gestöbert, das DKG ist minimal kürzer übersetzt, als der Wandler. In meinen Augen aber immer noch lang genug, da ich relativ wenig Autobahn fahre und zur Arbeit hin auf der BAB eh nur 120km/h erlaubt ist.



Bezogen auf welchen Gang? Wenn die Spreizung größer und die Ganganzahl kleiner ist beim Wandler, dann sind ggf. die unteren Gänge etwas kürzer, aber obenraus sollte es sich umkehren. Sonst wäre der Unterschied bei der Achse extrem gewaltig und zudem der 1. Gang des Wandlers mMn unfahrbar kurz.

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]BMW E92 335i 100-315 KM/H DKG - YouTube[/QUOTE]

So ein Vollpfosten!


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> BMW E92 335i 100-315 KM/H DKG - YouTube


Sein Lenkstockschalter scheint kaputt zu sein... Ab ~280 macht sich der durch die Vibrationen selbstständig  .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Januar 2015)

Geht nicht bei dem Auto normal wenn der Tacho am Ende ist, wieder bei 140 weiter ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bezogen auf welchen Gang? Wenn die Spreizung größer und die Ganganzahl kleiner ist beim Wandler, dann sind ggf. die unteren Gänge etwas kürzer, aber obenraus sollte es sich umkehren. Sonst wäre der Unterschied bei der Achse extrem gewaltig und zudem der 1. Gang des Wandlers mMn unfahrbar kurz.



Im 7. Gang, verglichen mit dem 6. Gang der Wandlerautomatik. Der 7. Gang ist etwas kürzer als der 6. Gang der Wandlerautomatik.
Hatte ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Geht nicht bei dem Auto normal wenn der Tacho am Ende ist, wieder bei 140 weiter ?



Warum sollte der das denn tun ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Januar 2015)

Habe ich in nem Video gesehen, von nem 335i, da ist der bis 280 gegangen, wo er dann dort zuende war, die Nadel auf 140 und ging da weiter . Dachte des is Serie so.


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2015)

Kann man codieren.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2015)

Haha!


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Habe ich in nem Video gesehen, von nem 335i, da ist der bis 280 gegangen, wo er dann dort zuende war, die Nadel auf 140 und ging da weiter . Dachte des is Serie so.



Ne, in nem Serienauto, dass bei 250 abregelt (was so um die 270-280 Tacho entsprechen sollte) geht oberhalb von 280 der Tacho nicht bei 140 weiter. Das macht ja auch wenig Sinn, weil der das in Serie nunmal nicht machen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Haha!


 




Zappaesk schrieb:


> So ein Vollpfosten!


Und warum?


----------



## Beam39 (16. Januar 2015)

Weil er bei über 300kmh mit einer Hand fährt vielleicht?



Seabound schrieb:


> Haha!



Klasse!


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Weil er bei über 300kmh mit einer Hand fährt vielleicht?


Und woher weist du das der Beifahrer nicht gefilmt hat? Wobei filmen und 300 fahren gleichzeitig schon sehr dumm wär, da hast du recht.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum?



Nachts so schnell zu fahren ist einfach dämlich und nicht zuletzt auch laut STVO/gesundem Menschenverstand (deckt sich hier mal wunderbar) nicht zulässig. 
<100m Sicht in Kombination mit >300m Bremsweg... Er wird aber kaum zum Bremsen kommen, weil er in seiner Schrecksekunde schon rund 80m zurücklegt - selbst wenn er deutlich weniger als ne Sekunde zum reagieren braucht wirds kaum noch was nutzen, wenn man bloß ein paar Zehntelsekunden auf der Bremse war. Das permanente links Blinken hilft da auch nicht weiter!

Heut früh ist auf der Autobahn links ein Reh gelegen - für ihn wärs das vermutlich gewesen. Ich bin einfach drum rum gefahren...


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und woher weist du das der Beifahrer nicht gefilmt hat? Wobei filmen und 300 fahren gleichzeitig schon sehr dumm wär, da hast du recht.


Kollege hat bei 361 im SL n Bild gemacht


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nachts so schnell zu fahren ist einfach dämlich und nicht zuletzt auch laut STVO/gesundem Menschenverstand (deckt sich hier mal wunderbar) nicht zulässig.
> <100m Sicht in Kombination mit >300m Bremsweg... Er wird aber kaum zum Bremsen kommen, weil er in seiner Schrecksekunde schon rund 80m zurücklegt - selbst wenn er deutlich weniger als ne Sekunde zum reagieren braucht wirds kaum noch was nutzen, wenn man bloß ein paar Zehntelsekunden auf der Bremse war. Das permanente links Blinken hilft da auch nicht weiter!
> 
> Heut früh ist auf der Autobahn links ein Reh gelegen - für ihn wärs das vermutlich gewesen. Ich bin einfach drum rum gefahren...



Ordendliches Fernlicht geht aber so weit, das man bei Nacht 300 fahren kann. Da hat man dann +300 Meter Sichtweite. Ich meine das er auch Fernlicht angehabt hat. Und wer ne Sekunde bis zum vollen Bremsdruck braucht, der sollte lieber nicht 300 fahren. 




watercooled schrieb:


> Kollege hat bei 361 im SL n Bild gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (16. Januar 2015)

Hat auch 2 Jahre keinen Führerschein mehr


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich meine das er auch Fernlicht angehabt hat.


Der in dem Video? Ja, immer mal wieder kurz zwischendurch ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der in dem Video? Ja, immer mal wieder kurz zwischendurch ...



Energiesparend


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2015)

Fernlicht schluckt Leistung [emoji14]


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. Januar 2015)

Abblend/Fernlicht ist die Ausgeburt des Teufels!
zu mind. im MX5...


----------



## watercooled (17. Januar 2015)

Bei mir ist es praktisch das selbe. Man sieht bei beidem recht wenig


----------



## Burn_out (17. Januar 2015)

Ich war überrascht, als ich das erste Mal mit Xenon unterwegs war. Da fühlt man sich schon, als ob man mit einer Flutlichtanlage umherfährt im Vergleich zu Halogen. Der WOW- Effekt hat sich aber leider relativ schnell abgenutzt.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie viel besser die ganzen neuen Lichttechnologien sind.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Januar 2015)

Also ich fand den Rückschritt von LED auf meine alte Funzel krass


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es praktisch das selbe. Man sieht bei beidem recht wenig



Bei mir sieht man eigentlich recht gut.
Rundscheinwerfer halt.
Aber alles andere was dir im mixxer entgegenkommt oder hinter dir herfährt, vorallem mit xenon, blendet wie sau.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2015)

Apropos Blenden: Ganz genial sind auch die Polen/Tschechen/Bulgaren/... mit ihren falsch eingestellten Nachrüstxenons morgens auffer Autobahn... Da bekommt man fast Aggressionen bei ...


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Energiesparend



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er Bi-Xenon hat. Da wird das Fernlicht nur optisch aktiviert - sprich kein höherer Stromverbrauch.

Ich finde ja LED Abblendlicht total geil, leuchtet zwar nicht weiter als Xenon, aber da wos leuchtet ist es Tag hell.


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2015)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich war überrascht, als ich das erste Mal mit Xenon unterwegs war. Da fühlt man sich schon, als ob man mit einer Flutlichtanlage umherfährt im Vergleich zu Halogen. Der WOW- Effekt hat sich aber leider relativ schnell abgenutzt.



Diesen WOW-Effekt bekommt man in umgekehrter Richtung ganz schnell wieder wenn man plötzlich in einem Auto mit Standardfunzeln (also nicht Nightbreaker usw.) sitzt. Ich bin letztens in nem Fiesta mitgefahren und dachte der fährt mit Standlicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ordendliches Fernlicht geht aber so weit, das man bei Nacht 300 fahren kann. Da hat man dann +300 Meter Sichtweite. Ich meine das er auch Fernlicht angehabt hat. Und wer ne Sekunde bis zum vollen Bremsdruck braucht, der sollte lieber nicht 300 fahren.



Er hatte kein Fernlicht an, nur die Lichthupe zum linken Blinker (ist halt ein BMW...).

Ne Sekunde bis vollen Bremsdruck braucht man vlt. nicht, aber 0,4-0,5 Sekunden sind realistisch. Immerhin braucht der Fuß ein wenig Zeit bis der von Gas auf die Bremse tritt und ein wenig Reaktionszeit vom Erkennen bis zum Reagieren sollte man ebenso mit berücksichtigen, wie die Zeit, die die Bremsanlage benötigt bis voller Druck anliegt - ja ich weiß, bei dir geht das sicher alles zusammen in 0,1sec..., aber gehen wir mal von normalen Leuten aus und nicht von dir!


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Er hatte kein Fernlicht an, nur die Lichthupe zum linken Blinker (ist halt ein BMW...).



Die Motorkontrollleuchte hatte er scheinbar stattdessen aber "an".


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Motorkontrollleuchte hatte er scheinbar stattdessen aber "an".



Ok, das ändert das Bild natürlich! Dann musste er ja so schnell fahren - die Werkstatt hat gleich zu gemacht!


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2015)

Bestimmt sonen tolles Chiptuning was das Steuergerät verarscht... Gabs da nicht mal ne Klitsche die zB nen M3/M5-Motor innen 1er gesetzt hat, bei dem elektrisch nix mehr so richtig wollte? War das Ding nicht auch mal bei Grip oder so?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Motorkontrollleuchte hatte er scheinbar stattdessen aber "an".



Das liegt an den Downpipes. Ist unkritisch, da die bei dem wahrscheinlich noch nicht ausprogrammiert sind und nur beim Kaltstart die Abgaswerte nicht stimmen und daraufhin ein Fehler angezeigt wird.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Bestimmt sonen tolles Chiptuning was das Steuergerät verarscht... Gabs da nicht mal ne Klitsche die zB nen M3/M5-Motor innen 1er gesetzt hat, bei dem elektrisch nix mehr so richtig wollte? War das Ding nicht auch mal bei Grip oder so?



Ja. Das Auto wurde von ner Firma umgebaut, die nur sehr wenig Erfahrung in dem Bereich hat.
Wenn man sowas machen lassen würde, würde ich damit zu Mantec Racing gehen. Die haben sehr viel Erfahrung in dem Bereich und bauen ständig Autos um. Bei denen gibt's auch keine Christbaumbeleuchtung im KI.
Die letzten Projekte waren z.B. den S85 (V10 aus dem E60 M5) in einen E36 Compact oder in einen E91 sowie den N57D30TOP (X6 40d) mit der 8-Gang Automatik in einen E87.


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das liegt an den Downpipes. Ist unkritisch, da die bei dem wahrscheinlich noch nicht ausprogrammiert sind und nur beim Kaltstart die Abgaswerte nicht stimmen und daraufhin ein Fehler angezeigt wird.



Naja, "kritisch" ist es insofern schon als dass die Abgaswerte nicht stimmen. Das ist dem Motor eventuell egal, dem TÜV oder der DEKRA vermutlich aber nicht.  Darf man die Dinger überhaupt verbauen bzw. bekommt die eingetragen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, "kritisch" ist es insofern schon als dass die Abgaswerte nicht stimmen. Das ist dem Motor eventuell egal, dem TÜV oder der DEKRA vermutlich aber nicht.  Darf man die Dinger überhaupt verbauen bzw. bekommt die eingetragen?



Wie gesagt, die Abgaswerte stimmen nur beim Kaltstart nicht. Wenn der Motor warm ist, übernehmen die Unterflurkats die Abgasreinigung und die AU ist beim warmen Motor ohne Probleme machbar.
Die Kats hinter den Turbos sind nur für den Kaltstart nötig. Ansonsten sind die überflüssig.


----------



## Preisi (17. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, "kritisch" ist es insofern schon als dass die Abgaswerte nicht stimmen. Das ist dem Motor eventuell egal, dem TÜV oder der DEKRA vermutlich aber nicht.  Darf man die Dinger überhaupt verbauen bzw. bekommt die eingetragen?


Dafür hat man doch seine Werkstatt, die bei einer Messung den Schlauch "einfach" auf ein anderes auto steckt, ohne dass der Prüfer was merkt


----------



## Beam39 (17. Januar 2015)

Das neue Facelift vom 1er lässt vermuten dass selbst BMW den 1er hässlich fand, so krass wie sie ihn optisch verändert haben. 

Aber selbst beim Neuen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll. Auf den Bildern sieht er aus wie ein X 0.5...


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2015)

Neues Auto, altes Spiel - ich habe ein Déja Vú... Ist ja nicht so, dass ich den V68 im 1,4er auch schon mal tauschen musste weil die Heizung nur noch auf Sparflamme lief... Wieder einen Tag das komplette Cockpit zerlegen um sich dahin vor zu arbeiten  ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2015)

Tja, da gibt es nur eins... Das nächste mal was vernünftiges kaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2015)

Der nächste wird kein VW ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2015)

Bei mir, nach dem momentanen stand, auch nicht mehr. 
Ich war zwar jahrelang überzeugter VW-fahrer und bin, einschließlich dem aktuellen, zwar zufrieden, aber der ist mittlerweile auch schon 14 jahre alt. Allerdings ist es nicht einfach einen bogen um VW zu machen, wenn man mit bmw, diversen franzosen, italienern oder japanern nix anfangen kann bzw. die nix passendes haben. 
Allerdings schiele ich schon eine weile richtung V-klasse bzw. vito. Wenn die preise nur nicht wären...


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ok, das ändert das Bild natürlich! Dann musste er ja so schnell fahren - die Werkstatt hat gleich zu gemacht!



 +1  



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Abgaswerte stimmen nur beim Kaltstart nicht. Wenn der Motor warm ist, übernehmen die Unterflurkats die Abgasreinigung und die AU ist beim warmen Motor ohne Probleme machbar.
> Die Kats hinter den Turbos sind nur für den Kaltstart nötig. Ansonsten sind die überflüssig.



 Naja aber die Lösung kann doch nicht "Fehler raus codieren (ignorieren), weil macht ja nix" sein. Die Entwickler werden sich bei der Konstruktion ja irgendwas gedacht haben. Davon abgesehen gehe ich davon aus, dass bei solchen Bauteilen die Betriebserlaubnis erlischt?

Ich bin kein Tuner aber ich glaube schon (und lehne mich damit vielleicht weit aus dem Fenster), dass die Ingenieure bei BMW mehr Ahnung und Erfahrungswerte von ihren Motoren haben als die Hersteller von irgendwelche Anbauteilen. Die sind hinterher nämlich fein raus wenn einem irgendwas hops geht und der Hersteller solche Modifikationen im Rahmen der Garantie (zu Recht) nicht abdeckt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Januar 2015)

Downpipes wurden ersetzt wenn der Kat fehlt. Da haben sich keine schlauen Ingenieure was gedacht, das hat einfach was mit den Abgasnormen aufgrund des Baujahres zutun. Eigentlich sind die Dinger quatsch, weil sie nur den Abgasstrom des Turbos behindern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der nächste wird kein VW ...



Wir haben tolle Autos bei Daimler! 



...


----------



## Zoon (17. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Haha!



Fehlt nur noch der Konter von Subaru


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben tolle Autos bei Daimler!


Darauf hab ich irgendwie gewartet... 
Bei mir muß man das ja derzeit nicht erwähnen. 


Zoon schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der Konter von Subaru


Die müssen aber den selben weg nehmen, wie der BMW.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Tuner aber ich glaube schon (und lehne mich damit  vielleicht weit aus dem Fenster), dass die Ingenieure bei BMW mehr  Ahnung und Erfahrungswerte von ihren Motoren haben als die Hersteller  von irgendwelche Anbauteilen.



Natürlich haben die das. Für den Serienmotor sind die Kats ja auch nicht hinterlich oder verschleißfördernd, nur wenn es an's Optimieren geht, machen die Dinger Probleme, da der Durchsatz nicht hoch genug ist und sich viel Hitze staut.



keinnick schrieb:


> Die sind hinterher nämlich fein raus wenn  einem irgendwas hops geht und der Hersteller solche Modifikationen im  Rahmen der Garantie (zu Recht) nicht abdeckt.



Streng genommen "helfen" die DPs dem Motor sogar, da sie die Belastungen der Turbos teilweise deutlich senken. Mit den Serienkats arbeiten die Turbos immer gegen einen zum Teil sehr hohen Gegendruck an.
Einem Turbomotor wäre es am liebsten, hätte er ab Turbo gar keinen Gegendruck mehr. Beim Sauger muss natürlich ein gewisser Gegendruck vorhanden sein.


----------



## BlindxDeath (17. Januar 2015)

Edit:

werbung war ja verboten...


----------



## DrSkill (18. Januar 2015)

Dem Hersteller geht es darum seine Abgaswerte zu schaffen,  dass ganze muss dabei so günstig wie möglich sein.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte vorhin ich seh nicht richtig: Diesel bei 1.03€ und Super+ bei 1.22€


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. Januar 2015)

War letzte Woche in manchen Gegenden (glaub Schleswig-Holstein) schon auf 0,99 runter.
Für 1,03 hab ich hier in Leipzig auch schon getankt.


----------



## Riverna (18. Januar 2015)

Hab am Donnerstag für E10 auch nur noch 1.16Euro bezahlt. Von mir aus kann das so bleiben... mein Durchschnittsverbrauch ist dank des günstigen Sprits auch um 1.5L hochgegangen.


----------



## dsdenni (18. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab am Donnerstag für E10 auch nur noch 1.16Euro bezahlt. Von mir aus kann das so bleiben... mein Durchschnittsverbrauch ist dank des günstigen Sprits auch um 1.5L hochgegangen.



Bei dir macht E10 Sprit nix aus?
Mehrverbrauch oder weniger Leistung?


----------



## Riverna (18. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre seit knapp 60.000 Kilometer mit der Plörre. Kein höherer Spritverbrauch, kein Leistungsverlust, keine Defekte und keine poröse Schläuche. Die meisten reiten einfach auf der Panikwelle mit


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2015)

Meiner darf kein E10... Innenwände der Hochdruckpumpe sind nicht vergütet/versiegelt und reagieren da allergisch...


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2015)

Meiner brauch laut Handbuch 98 Oktan Super+


----------



## dsdenni (19. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit knapp 60.000 Kilometer mit der Plörre. Kein höherer Spritverbrauch, kein Leistungsverlust, keine Defekte und keine poröse Schläuche. Die meisten reiten einfach auf der Panikwelle mit



Unser Yaris zieht einen guten Liter mehr und nimmt schlechter Gas an  obwohl E10 geeignet.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2015)

Mehr Spritverbrauch kommt wahrscheinlich von einer anderen Fahrweise, wenn auch unbewusst. 
Weniger Gasannahme und oder weniger Leistung ist technisch gar nicht so leicht machbar, schon gar nicht bei einem Auto mit so wenig Leistung. Damit man wirklich merkt das weniger Leistung vorhanden ist muss schon einiges an Leistung verloren gehen. Prinzipiell ist E10 Sprit sogar besser da es minimal mehr Oktan als Super E5. Da es aber kaum spürbar ist merkt man davon nicht viel. Meine Kiste war mit E10 auf dem Prüfstand und mit Super Plus. Beides hatte das gleiche Ergebniss gebracht mit beiden Spritsorten jeweils 162PS. Mit E10 waren es glaube ich 0.8PS mehr, für mich jedoch Messtolleranz. 

Vieles bildet man sich ein, da E10 böse ist und viele drüber schimpfen. Meine Freundin hat auch immer behauptet mit E10 würde ihr Auto nicht gescheit laufen. Bis ich mal Super Plus getankt habe und ihr erzählt habe es wäre E10, natürlich ging der Wagen dann wieder schlechter...


----------



## dsdenni (19. Januar 2015)

Kann ich dir genau auch nicht sagen ich war ja nicht Fahrer dieses KFZ  
Wobei ich den auch fahren werde wenn ich den Lappen hab


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2015)

Ich kann nur anders herum sagen dass das Super+ was ich bei den Preisen mal als "Jux" getankt hatte sich null bemerkbar macht.

Und was die Sicherheit von E10 an geht möchte ich einfach anmerken dass BMW und Volvo beide alle bleifrei-Bezinmotoren(ausser sie brauchen mehr Oktan) die sie jemals gebaut haben freigeben. Und beide sind nicht gerade von Motorausfällen geplagt.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann nur anders herum sagen dass das Super+ was ich bei den Preisen mal als "Jux" getankt hatte sich null bemerkbar macht.



Echt? Also ich merks beim Z4 schon. Er zieht mit Super+ deutlich sauberer.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2015)

Musst du laut BMW den Z4 mit Super Plus tanken? 
Falls nein wirst du dir das einbilden. Hab damals auch gedacht das meine Kiste mit Super Plus besser läuft. War dann mit beiden Spritsorten auf dem Prüpfstand und hab die "Wahrheit" gesehen. Es fühlt sich besser an, keine Frage das kommt aber eher davon das man sich einbildet dem Motor etwas gutes zu tun. Jedoch wenn das Kennfeld auf Super abgestimmt ist, kann er die höhere Oktanzahl gar nicht verarbeiten. 

Anderes Beispiel, der Motor aus meinem roten NX ist aus Japan importiert. Da ich damals noch das original Steuergerät gefahren bin musste ich Aral Ultimate 102 tanken. Selbst bei V-Power mit nur 100 Oktan merke man das der Motor anfing zu klingeln und nicht so richtig lief. Das liegt einfach daran das in Japan 106 Oktan gefahren wird und das Kennfeld darauf ausgelegt ist. Wenn man jetzt die Zündung einfach etwas zurück gestellt hätte, wäre das Problem wahrscheinlich weg aber man hätte Leistungsverlust. Ob man es jedoch merken würde das der Motor dann keine 190PS sondern eventuell nur noch 180PS hat ist wieder eine andere Frage. 

Wenn der Hersteller eine Spritsorte angibt ist das die Spritsorte mit der man am meisten Leistung beim originalen Kennfeld hat.


----------



## Joselman (19. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Musst du laut BMW den Z4 mit Super Plus tanken?
> Falls nein wirst du dir das einbilden. Hab damals auch gedacht das meine Kiste mit Super Plus besser läuft. War dann mit beiden Spritsorten auf dem Prüpfstand und hab die "Wahrheit" gesehen. Es fühlt sich besser an, keine Frage das kommt aber eher davon das man sich einbildet dem Motor etwas gutes zu tun. Jedoch wenn das Kennfeld auf Super abgestimmt ist, kann er die höhere Oktanzahl gar nicht verarbeiten.
> 
> Anderes Beispiel, der Motor aus meinem roten NX ist aus Japan importiert. Da ich damals noch das original Steuergerät gefahren bin musste ich Aral Ultimate 102 tanken. Selbst bei V-Power mit nur 100 Oktan merke man das der Motor anfing zu klingeln und nicht so richtig lief. Das liegt einfach daran das in Japan 106 Oktan gefahren wird und das Kennfeld darauf ausgelegt ist. Wenn man jetzt die Zündung einfach etwas zurück gestellt hätte, wäre das Problem wahrscheinlich weg aber man hätte Leistungsverlust. Ob man es jedoch merken würde das der Motor dann keine 190PS sondern eventuell nur noch 180PS hat ist wieder eine andere Frage.
> ...



Deshalb ist Vpower und Ultimate auch schwachsinn für Otto Normalverbraucher. Bauernfängerei halt.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2015)

Würde ich so jetzt nicht sagen, gibt durchaus einige Autos die ab Werk mit 100 Oktan betrieben werden müssen. Soweit ich weiß gehört z.B. der Ford Focus RS dazu. Der Golf GTi meiner Meinung nach auch... aber in einem "normalen" Auto welches mit Super betrieben wird, macht es in der Tat keinen Unterschied.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2015)

Mit E10 hat man auf jeden Fall mehr Verbrauch, weil Ethanol nunmal weniger Energie enthält als normaler Sprit. Tauscht man 5% Sprit gegen Ethanol aus hat man pro Liter Super weniger Energie zur Verfügung. Das kompensieren viele Motorsteuergeräte damit das mehr eingespritzt wird um die Leistung zu halten.

Grade bei Opel und VW verrecken die Hochdruckpumpen nach etwa 30tkm, wenn E10 gefahren wird obwohl es nicht freigegeben ist. Gab ja genug Tests dazu.

Sprit mit 100 oder 102 Oktan macht sich nur durch mehr Leistung bemerkbar, wenn das MSG dafür programmiert ist. Bei Motoren wo das nicht der Fall ist kann der Motorlauf sich trotzdem verbessern. Der Motor läuft dann etwas weicher. Natürlich muss man erst 4-5 Mal mit der guten Suppe vollmachen bis man es merkt.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2015)

Ethanol besitzt die Mehrfache Verdunstungsethalphie von Benzin. Das heißt: wird Ethanol in den heißen Brennraum gesaugt entzieht es dem Brennraum Temperatur und verdunstet. Dieses macht Benzin auch, nur ist hier die Wärmeaufnahme der Füssigkeit viel geringer.
Das beides führt dazu das mehr Frühzündung gefahren werden kann (wenn die Steuereinheit dafür ausgelegt ist) und die Effizenz der Verbrennung steigt. Denn die Verbrennungseffizenz hängt direkt von Anfangs und Endtemperatur der Verbrennung ab. Endtemperatur bleibt fast gleich, die Anfangstemperatur senkt sich durch die höhere Ethalphie ab. Also ergibt sich eine größere Differenz zwischen Anfangs und Endtemperatur der Verbrennung, damit steigt die Effizenz der Verbrennung.

Das dieser Effekt nicht zu unterschätzen ist zeigen halt diverse Studien wo mit dem Kraftstoff mit geringerem Brennwert der bessere Verbrauch erreicht wird.

Es heißt übrigends nicht das in E10 auch 10% Ethanol beigemischt wurde, sondern bis zu 10%. Zwischen E85 Ethanol und E5 Ethanol lagen gerade mal 2L mehr Spritverbrauch beim Skyline vom Kumpel. Wenn man dies auf E10 runterrechnet wären es 0.11L an Mehrverbrauch. Ich merke bei mir keinen Unterschied zwischen E5 und E10 welcher nicht auch Messtolleranz sein könnte, gleiches im Mazda MX3 und im Nissan Sunny.


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2015)

E5 oder E10 sollte bei heutigen Motoren egal sein. Mein Seat kann Super (E5 oder E10) tanken, wird aber laut Handbuch nur empfohlen wenn es kein Super+ gibt. Die volle Leistung gibt es nur mit Super+


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Januar 2015)

Ihr hattet ja mal die Diskussion bezüglich Schalten,  Zwischengas geben, etc. 
Zwischengas hab ich mittlerweile verstanden, aber ich kann mir keinen Reim auf doppeltes/zweimal Kuppeln machen, was (glaube ich) TheBadFrag angesprochen hatte. 
Könnt ihr mir erklären was man dabei macht und was es bringt?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Januar 2015)

Servus,

mal ein anderes Thema: Kauf Erstwagen

Ich wollte in den nächsten 2 Monaten mein erstes Auto kaufen, bin Student.

"Vorraussetzungen":
- max 3000€
- mehr als 100PS
- Baujahr nach 2000
- KM idealerweise unter 150k

- Tauglich für ne Person mit 1,84m, also kein Fox, Polo oder Smart 

Idealerweise rund um Würzburg oder Nürnberg.

Habt ihr da Modell-Ideen?
Dann schau ich mal rum, momentan sieht man auf Mobile viele Focus und Meganes.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2015)

Diesel oder Benzin? Musst du Gepäck/Personen mitnehmen? 
Verbrauch relevant?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Januar 2015)

Diesel wird sich aufgrund der geringen Laufleistung wohl nicht rentieren.
Es geht um viel hier in der Umgebung (<25km), alle zwei Wochen mal etwa 200km und selten mal lange Strecken.

Max. + 1 Person und jeweils eine Tasche, also nicht all zu riesig.

Nicht wirklich, sollte jetz aber auch nicht utopisch sein.

Beispielsweise wäre der hier zu nennen: Ford Focus Turnier 1.6 Ti-VCT Fun X *Euro4*Klima*PDC als Kombi in MÃ¼hlheim am Main


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Echt? Also ich merks beim Z4 schon. Er zieht mit Super+ deutlich sauberer.



Bei unserem ebenfalls. Zumindest merkt man nen Unterschied zwischen e10 und Super+.
Mehr Drehmoment untenraus und in hohen Drehzahlen etwas spritziger, vorallem nach lang anhaltender Belastung und hohen Temperaturen im Motor.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Januar 2015)

Alternative Ideen:
Ford Focus Turnier 1.6 Ti-VCT Fun X *Euro4*Klima*PDC als Kombi in MÃ¼hlheim am Main

Peugeot 307 Break 110 Grand Filou Cool als Kombi in NÃ¼rnberg  Klingt aber irgendwie nach Hinterhof-Türke.

Ford Mondeo 1.8 Lim. Trend KLIMAAUTOMATIK + EURO 4 als Limousine in Lauf a.d. Pegnitz Sieht nicht schlecht aus, nur "*VERKAUF AN GEWERBE / HANDEL / EXPORT *bevorzugt" klingt irgendwie komisch.

Meinungen?


----------



## aloha84 (19. Januar 2015)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Alternative Ideen:
> Ford Focus Turnier 1.6 Ti-VCT Fun X *Euro4*Klima*PDC als Kombi in MÃ¼hlheim am Main
> 
> Peugeot 307 Break 110 Grand Filou Cool als Kombi in NÃ¼rnberg  Klingt aber irgendwie nach Hinterhof-Türke.
> ...



"*VERKAUF AN GEWERBE / HANDEL / EXPORT" --> Alter, isch geb dir nix Garantie!*


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2015)

Bei dem Budget würde ich mich dennoch nach nem Kleinwagen umsehen. Da bekommst Du mehr fürs Geld und auch in nem Polo/Clio/Fiesta usw. kannst Du mit 184 cm (vorne) eigentlich bequem sitzen.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Januar 2015)

> - Tauglich für ne Person mit 1,84m, also kein Fox, Polo oder Smart



Wir haben nen arbeitskolegen der ist 2m und hat nen smart


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit E10 hat man auf jeden Fall mehr Verbrauch, weil Ethanol nunmal weniger Energie enthält als normaler Sprit. Tauscht man 5% Sprit gegen Ethanol aus hat man pro Liter Super weniger Energie zur Verfügung. Das kompensieren viele Motorsteuergeräte damit das mehr eingespritzt wird um die Leistung zu halten.


Schau mal bei Youtube, da gibt es einen Test (vom ADAC?), dort verbrauchen zwei, der drei Testfahrzeuge mehr, der andere (Mini Cooper S) sogar weniger.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget würde ich mich dennoch nach nem  Kleinwagen umsehen. Da bekommst Du mehr fürs Geld und auch in nem  Polo/Clio/Fiesta usw. kannst Du mit 184 cm (vorne) eigentlich bequem  sitzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ja dies bezüglich recht offen.

Meine Tante hatte nen Polo (Bj 09 glaub ich), da konnte ich nicht bequem drin sitzen...




ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wir haben nen arbeitskolegen der ist 2m und hat nen smart



Der ist dann aber auch eine eher schlacksige Person, oder?
In nen Smart hab ich mich noch nie reingesetzt, aber wenn der von der Größe ähnlich wie n Polo ist, siehe oben.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Januar 2015)

> Der ist dann aber auch eine eher schlacksige Person, oder?



Er hat eine normale figur


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2015)

Smart ist zum sitzen innen aber auch echt geräumig. Ich muss häufig mal mit meinem Arbeitskollegen seinem Smart mitfahren. Der Typ ist so ein abgebrochener Zwerg, aber ich hab fast zwei Meter und ich pass gut rein. Da ist noch Platz. Einzige Problem ist, dass man halt recht eng nebeneinander sitzt. Das nervt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Januar 2015)

Mercedes-Benz C 230 Esprit*Klima*Schiebedach*2.Hand* Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, ? 2.280,- in Augsburg
Mercedes-Benz C 200 W203 Kompressor Avantgarde 6 Gang Getriebe Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, ? 2.900,- in Senftenberg
Opel Vectra 2.2 Edition Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, ? 2.950,- in Essen
Opel Omega 2.5 V6 Executive"Leder Xenon PDC Automatik" Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, ? 2.950,- in Aschaffenburg
Hyundai Sonata 2.7 V6 GLS Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, ? 2.990,- in Sindelfingen
http://ww3.autoscout24.de/classified/256925968?asrc=st|as


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2015)

Tu dir aber bitte den Gefallen und meide jegliche Händler die im Kundenauftrag oder "Export" verkaufen. Sind zu 98% Verbrecher.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Tu dir aber bitte den Gefallen und meide jegliche Händler die im Kundenauftrag oder "Export" verkaufen. Sind zu 98% Verbrecher.



Wird beachtet, danke.

@Excite: Mercedes fällt für mich eigentlich raus, da sind die Ersatzteile so teuer.
Von den anderen sagt mir der letzte Opel am meisten zu, ist aber halt am ADW...


Ich schau die Tage mal hier bei den Gebrauchtwagenhändlern in der Umgebung vorbei und dann am Freitag bei denen bei der Family. Vielleicht haben die was interessantes.


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2015)

Ach komm, 202 Teile bekommst du hinterher geworfen.
Wobei der 230er ziemlich durstig ist.

Aber ist ein Mopf Modell und recht wenig gelaufen. Eine schlechte Wahl wird der nicht sein.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Januar 2015)

@MrSniperPhil

Darf man fragen in welcher Schadenfreiheitsklasse du bist? Bzw. wieviel % du zahlen musst.
Weil viel KW + hohe % = ist in 99% der Fälle, hohe Kosten bei Versicherung!


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ihr hattet ja mal die Diskussion bezüglich Schalten,  Zwischengas geben, etc.
> Zwischengas hab ich mittlerweile verstanden, aber ich kann mir keinen Reim auf doppeltes/zweimal Kuppeln machen, was (glaube ich) TheBadFrag angesprochen hatte.
> Könnt ihr mir erklären was man dabei macht und was es bringt?



Doppelt kuppeln in Verbindung mit Zwischengas stammt noch auf der Zeit, wo es noch keine Getriebe mit Synchro gab. Da musste man um einen Gang reinzubekommen die Drehzahl der Getriebeeingangswelle und der Ausgangswelle angleichen. Hat man das nicht gemacht hat es nur gekracht und der Ganz ging nicht rein.

Ist eigentlich sehr simpel. Man fährt -> kuppelt aus -> nimmt den Gang raus -> kuppelt ein -> gibt so viel Gas wie die Motordrehzahl in dem Gang wäre, in den man schalten möchte -> kuppelt aus -> legt den gewünschten Gang ein -> gibt nochmal einen mini Gasstoß um die Motordrehzahl die mitlerweile wieder ein bischen abgefallen ist zu korregieren -> und kuppelt dann ein.

Ist recht simpel, wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat.

Heuzutage bei Getrieben mit Synchro aber recht sinnlos so zu fahren. Da kann man getrost nur mit Zwischgas und 1 Mal kuppeln fahren.




MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @Excite: Mercedes fällt für mich eigentlich raus, da sind die Ersatzteile so teuer.


Für die alte Gurke bekommst du die Teile fast kostenlos.  ...außer du willst Tauschmotoren/Getriebe und Zierleisten haben...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @MrSniperPhil
> 
> Darf man fragen in welcher Schadenfreiheitsklasse du bist? Bzw. wieviel % du zahlen musst.
> Weil viel KW + hohe % = ist in 99% der Fälle, hohe Kosten bei Versicherung!



Öh, Erstwagen --> keine Ahnung, also müsste ich ja 0 sein, oder?


@TheBadFrag: Ah, ok. Blingbling brauch ich nicht


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. Januar 2015)

Ach selbst das bekommst doch fast geschenkt, darf nur kein sondermodell sein oder ein "richtiger" motor.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Januar 2015)

Hey BadFrag,

du als alter Mercedes-ler kannst mir die Frage bestimmt beantworten.
Ich suche für nen Geburtstag ein metallenes Modellauto in dieser Art => Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Gullwing Coupe Blau C197 Ab 2009 1/18 Maisto Modell Auto mit individiuellem Wunschkennzeichen: Amazon.de: Spielzeug

Da hätte ich die Frage was Mercedes da direkt im Angebot hat und was das €uromäßig kostet.
Sollte was sportliches a la DTM oder AMG sein um einen Gutschein für eine Renntaximitfahrt optisch aufzupeppen.
Größenmäßig schon im Bereich 1:18 / 1:24 und fertig (also KEIN Bausatz / keine Fernsteuerung)

THX


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2015)

Ich bin aber in der Werkstatt und nicht im Lager! 

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, bist du glaub ich besser bedient, wenn du dich bei den üblichen Modellautoherstellern umsieht. Oder muss es direkt ein Werbemodell von Daimler sein? Ich kann mal schaun ob ich da irgendwie an eine Liste drankomme was es so gibt.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Januar 2015)

Kannst ja mal kucken was bei euch in der Firma steht, wäre mir schon mit geholfen


----------



## Beam39 (19. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach komm, 202 Teile bekommst du hinterher geworfen.



Dank des Internets kommt man heute, für fast alle Fahrzeuge, richtig günstig an Teile. Ist teilweise wirklich heftig. Da kosten div. Verschleißteile bei großmotorigen Fahrzeugen ein Vielfaches weniger als wo anders im Geschäft, vom Freundlichen gar nicht zu sprechen 

Erst Letztens hat nen Bekannter Glühkerzen bei nem großen KFZ-Teilehändler angefragt für seinen Q7, kamen 130€. Ich hab gesagt er soll unbedingt im Netz schauen bevor er die kauft, und dort hat er dieselben für 60€ bekommen.


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hey BadFrag,
> 
> du als alter Mercedes-ler kannst mir die Frage bestimmt beantworten.
> Ich suche für nen Geburtstag ein metallenes Modellauto in dieser Art => Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Gullwing Coupe Blau C197 Ab 2009 1/18 Maisto Modell Auto mit individiuellem Wunschkennzeichen: Amazon.de: Spielzeug
> ...



Ich glaube hier wirst Du fündig: Modellautos - Collection - Mercedes-Benz Shop Deutschland


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wirst Du fündig: Modellautos - Collection - Mercedes-Benz Shop Deutschland



Muchas Gracias


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Januar 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Youtube, da gibt es einen Test (vom ADAC?), dort verbrauchen zwei, der drei Testfahrzeuge mehr, der andere (Mini Cooper S) sogar weniger.



Der Heizwert ist nur bedingt interessant, da ein Hubkolbenmotor ja nicht über wie Wärme sondern expandierende Gase funktioniert. Insofern ist die relevante Eigenschaft welches Gemisch am besten expandiert, die Wärme ist nur ein Abfallprodukt.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Youtube, da gibt es einen Test (vom ADAC?), dort verbrauchen zwei, der drei Testfahrzeuge mehr, der andere (Mini Cooper S) sogar weniger.


Überrascht mich nicht sonderlich, der Cooper S ist so ziemlich das einzige "deutsche" Auto mit einer anständigen Gemischerkennung. Der macht aus den +Oktan dann mehr als der fehlende Heizwert kostet. Die anderen können mit der Klopffestigkeit nichts anfangen und spritzen stattdessen mehr ein damit es so heizt wie erwartet.

Allerdings lag afair beides im 0,1l Bereich.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Januar 2015)

> Von den anderen sagt mir der letzte Opel am meisten zu, ist aber halt am ADW...



Die opel haben doch alle frontantrieb außer der omega.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Januar 2015)

Adw = arsch der welt


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Januar 2015)

aso ich dachte er hat sich verschieben und meinte AWD


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. Januar 2015)

Nene, meinte schon Arsc* der Welt 
Mit AWD hab ich gar kein Problem, wieso auch? 

Wie gesagt, ich schau mal die Gebrauchtwagenhändler der Umgebung an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2015)

Jeder liebt AWD!  ...auch wenn es manche nicht zugeben wollen...


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Januar 2015)

> Jeder liebt AWD!  ...auch wenn es manche nicht zugeben wollen...



Naja wers mag der solles kriegen


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2015)

Bääääm!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUgoNSq8Ybg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kaum zu fassen, die haben das überlebt. 


Watch The Harrowing Moment A Lamborghini Huracan Crashes At 200mph


----------



## Beam39 (20. Januar 2015)

O M F G! Was zur Hölle!? Wie bitte kann man sowas überleben? Unfassbar harter Scheiss!

Der Kommentar auf der Seite ist aber auch geil.



> and now you know the difference between the German Autobahn and a Hungarian Motorway



Ganz trocken


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2015)

Tja springen sollte man vorher schon ein paar mal machen, wenn man das bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten vorhat.  Zumal ich auch nur bis etwa ~220 km/h springen würde, sonst kann das schonmal sein das es einen ganz böse mit Unterluft aushebt, obwohl man alles richtig gemacht hat.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Naja wers mag der solles kriegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gib es einfach zu, dann fühlst du dich gleich viel besser!  Unterdrückte Gefühle können sich schlecht auf die Psyche auswirken.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Januar 2015)

Vor ein paar jahren hatte auch ein audi fahrer viel glück als er seinen A6 in zwei stücke zerissen hat...

*pics* Böser RS6 Unfall


----------



## Riverna (20. Januar 2015)

Heute war nicht mein Tag... da will ich nur kurz Tanken fahren und dann fährt mir jemand in die Karre. Nun darf ich meinen freien Tag morgen damit verbringen zum Gutachter zu fahren und danach einen Termin beim Lackierer machen. Dabei ist der Unfallschaden von der Felge damals noch nicht mal bezahlt...


----------



## Beam39 (20. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja springen sollte man vorher schon ein paar mal machen, wenn man das bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten vorhat.  Zumal ich auch nur bis etwa ~220 km/h springen würde, sonst kann das schonmal sein das es einen ganz böse mit Unterluft aushebt, obwohl man alles richtig gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Gib es einfach zu, dann fühlst du dich gleich viel besser!  Unterdrückte Gefühle können sich schlecht auf die Psyche auswirken.



Wie willstn du springen üben mit der Kiste? Im Artikel steht das nen Übergang, also unebener Belagwechsel, dran schuld war. Sowas kannst du ja nicht kalkulieren und sagen "so, da hüpf ich mal mit 320kmh rüber"


----------



## killer196 (20. Januar 2015)

Warum fährt man dann auf einer unkalkulierbaren strasse 320kmh?


----------



## Riverna (20. Januar 2015)

Weil man nix in der Birne hat?


----------



## killer196 (20. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil man nix in der Birne hat?


Womöglich [emoji51]


----------



## Amon (21. Januar 2015)

Mit dem Auto? Ganz klar weil man es kann. [emoji16]  Aber schon krass dass die das überlebt haben, die können jetzt zwei mal im Jahr Geburtstag feiern...


----------



## dsdenni (21. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Heute war nicht mein Tag... da will ich nur kurz Tanken fahren und dann fährt mir jemand in die Karre. Nun darf ich meinen freien Tag morgen damit verbringen zum Gutachter zu fahren und danach einen Termin beim Lackierer machen. Dabei ist der Unfallschaden von der Felge damals noch nicht mal bezahlt...



Ohman klingt echt blöd. Dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück und hoffentlich dauert es nicht so lange. Wie lange ist denn das mit der Felge her?


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2015)

Aber so wie es scheint hat ein großteil der Ferrari/Lambo Fahrer nix in der Birne...


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber so wie es scheint hat ein großteil der Ferrari/Lambo Fahrer nix in der Birne...



Du vergisst den Großteil der Audi, Mercedes  und BMW Fahrer


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2015)

Da spricht der Neid. Es wickeln sich auch genug Golfs um Bäume, da interessiert es nur niemanden.
Die meisten Besitzer von teuren Autos können sie sich tatsächlich leisten weil sie in ihrem Job verdammt gut sind und eben doch was in der Birne haben.


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2015)

Was ähnliches wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Von nichts kommt (normalerweise) nichts. Ich kenne genügend (auf menschlicher Ebene gesehen) "Idioten", die aber in dem was sie machen ziemlich gut sind.

Es gilt eigentlich wie überall: Verallgemeinerungen treffen in den seltensten Fällen zu.


----------



## Riverna (21. Januar 2015)

Also wer 320km/h  auf einer zwei spurigen Strecke fährt, kann eigentlich nicht viel in der Birne haben. Neidisch bin ich auch nicht wirklich... worauf auch? Auf die fast nahtot Erfahrung der beiden Fahrer?  Vielleicht bin ich komisch, aber das steht auf meiner ToDo Liste recht weit unten.


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2015)

Natürlich war die Aktion hirnrissig, das steht außer Frage. Aber ich würde dennoch (wie weiter oben geschrieben) nicht behaupten, dass der Großteil der Leute, die Oberklasse- bzw. Luxusautos bewegen, nichts in der Birne haben.


----------



## br34ker (21. Januar 2015)

Und das in Ungarn, wo offiziell 130 km/h auf der AB erlaubt sind und noch genug Autos auf den Straßen sind, die mal mit 60km/h auf die linke Spur ausfädeln


----------



## Zoon (21. Januar 2015)

Da sieht man aber mal wie sicher so ein Lamborghini ist und warum der halt so teuer ist. Diese Vollgasaktion mit nem Dacia bei 160 Sachen und da wäre bestimmt mehr als nur ein blaues Auge passiert.

Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur sowas ein [Satire!]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94xMyOJGg3k


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2015)

Für manche war mein Sarkasmus am morgen wohl zu viel


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> *Da sieht man aber mal wie sicher so ein Lamborghini ist und warum der halt so teuer ist.* Diese Vollgasaktion mit nem Dacia bei 160 Sachen und da wäre bestimmt mehr als nur ein blaues Auge passiert.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur sowas ein [Satire!]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94xMyOJGg3k



Egal welches Auto, ein Unfall mit über 300km/h zu überleben ist Glück, da hilft kein "Sicherheitsfeature" des Fahzeugs.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2015)

Lamborghini ist so sicher, dass die Dinger bei jedem crash in Flammen auf gehen  vllt sollten die mal was dagegen tun....

Und die Qualität soll auch nicht berauschend sein. 

Google: Lamborghini unfall.de


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Januar 2015)

Riverna welches Auto von dir wurde den böswillig zerstört.


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Lamborghini ist so sicher, dass die Dinger bei jedem crash in Flammen auf gehen  vllt sollten die mal was dagegen tun....
> 
> Und die Qualität soll auch nicht berauschend sein.
> 
> Google: Lamborghini unfall.de



Bei 300+ km/h ist der Motor und das drum herum verdammt heiß. Bei so einem harten Crash geht wohl jedes Auto in Flammen auf.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2015)

Der Motor kann auch bei 60 kmh verdammt heiß sein.
Wenn dann Benzin auf bestimmte Bauteile fließt brennt es lichterloh... 
Einfach eine bessere Abschirmung von glühenden Bauteilen wäre ein Lösungsansatz. Oder integrierte Feuerlöscher im Motorraum und krümmer Bereich. 

Fällt mir nur auf das Supersport Autos sehr oft ausbrennen nach einem crash oder einfach mal so anfangen zu brennen.


----------



## watercooled (21. Januar 2015)

Es ist halt einfach auffällig das die meisten Lambos die Crashen direkt in Flammen aufgehen.
Habe auch schon mal zugesehen wie der ADAC einen verbrannten Gallardo zu unserem Lambo Händler gebracht hat.
Kein schöner Anblick, den Reifen zufolge war der auch nicht gerade alt.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2015)

Porsche brennt auch gut.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Januar 2015)

Lamborghini ist halt ein wilder Stier, der macht was er will  

Kenne die lambo unfall seite schon länger, echt mysteriös was da abgeht.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Da sieht man aber mal wie sicher so ein Lamborghini ist und warum der halt so teuer ist. Diese Vollgasaktion mit nem Dacia bei 160 Sachen und da wäre bestimmt mehr als nur ein blaues Auge passiert.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur sowas ein [Satire!]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94xMyOJGg3k



Das hat mit sicher nicht viel zu tun. Das ist einfach nur Glück pur gewesen.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Januar 2015)

Was ist da eigentlich passiert?
Von der Fahrbahn abgekommen, durch die Leitplanke und auf den Acker klingt für mich (mit wenig Ahnung) als nicht so harter Unfall. 
Was war daran so gravierend/gefährlich?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Januar 2015)

Mit über 300?


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Januar 2015)

> Was war daran so gravierend/gefährlich?



schau dir die Leitplake im video an den um das zu schaffen muss man schon zügig sein


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was ist da eigentlich passiert?
> Von der Fahrbahn abgekommen, durch die Leitplanke und auf den Acker klingt für mich (mit wenig Ahnung) als nicht so harter Unfall.
> Was war daran so gravierend/gefährlich?



Hast Du den "Klumpen" nach dem Unfall gesehen?


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Januar 2015)

Ja klar, und mich dann gewundert, weshalb das so nen Klumpen ist 
Ich hab bisher nur Crashtests mit max 50kmh gesehen, deshalb frag ich ja, woher die Verformung kommt.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Januar 2015)

F = m * a


----------



## JaniZz (21. Januar 2015)

Das passiert bei 200
Ford Focus mit 200kmh/h vor die Wand - Mega Crash: Ford Focus mit 200kmh/h vor die Wand - Mega Crash - YouTube


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Januar 2015)

das selbe auto bei 80 sachen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_i6LNgqCIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder ein anderes bei 120 sachen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ByAU36jSzHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Januar 2015)

Heißt also, die Kolision der Front mit der Leitplanke war wegen der hohen Gescheindigkeit fatal und das ausrollen/springen in die Senke hat kaum was ausgemacht, weil es viel mehr Kraft nach vorne gab?
Schöne Videos, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Januar 2015)

In Boden einstechen wird auch noch gut was machen, die Leitplanke hat ja nur die Hauptenergie abgefangen.


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2015)

Könnte aber auch sein, dass die Leitplanke am wenigsten ausgemacht und den Wagen nur abgebremst hat, bis dieser sich schließlich gefangen hat und durch Überschläge und Aufprall in Flammen aufging.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was ist da eigentlich passiert?
> Von der Fahrbahn abgekommen, durch die Leitplanke und auf den Acker klingt für mich (mit wenig Ahnung) als nicht so harter Unfall.
> Was war daran so gravierend/gefährlich?



Hab ich paar Seiten davor doch geschrieben Fahr (<- lol, sollte war heißen) nen sehr unebener Belagwechsel woraufhin die Kiste ins "Hoppeln" gekommen ist. Oder wie Bad sagen würde: Der Kerl hat versucht mit dem Auto zu springen und hats nicht geschafft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie willstn du springen üben mit der Kiste? Im Artikel steht das nen Übergang, also unebener Belagwechsel, dran schuld war. Sowas kannst du ja nicht kalkulieren und sagen "so, da hüpf ich mal mit 320kmh rüber"


In dem Video sieht man an der Kamerabewegung, dass die Kiste ne ganze Ecke gesprungen sein muss bei der Bodenwelle. Wenn man sowas auf abgelegenen Straßen trainiert hat, dann verhält man sich in so einem Fall auch richtig. In einer Kurve Springen bedeutet bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten das man das Lenkrad schlagartig grade stellen muss. Er hat den Einschlag beibeihalten, ist wegen des hohen Anpressdrucks mit den Vorderrädern zu erst gelandet. Dann ist die Kiste sofort nach innen gezogen, weil die Hinterachse ja noch in der Luft war. Einmal überkorregiert und abgeflogen.

Ich mache grundsätzlich bei jeder Bodenwelle in schnellen Autobahnkurven die Lenkung auf, um das zu vermeiden. Man muss nicht ganz abheben, manchmal reicht schon das Entlasten der Hinterachse, um dich in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen, weil die Seitenführung nicht mehr aussreicht. Eine schnelle Kurve mit steifen Armen und gleichem Einschlag zu fahren sollte man nunmal nicht machen bei solchen Wellen.

Genau deswegen sind auch die ersten Audi TTs abgeflogen. Die Fahrer haben das genau auf die gleiche Art falsch gemacht. Weil der TT hinten ohne Spoiler halt so leicht ist, muss man in schnellen Kurven bei jeder Entlastung die Lenkung kurz aufmachen. Das hat den Fahrern aber niemand gesagt, die sind mit Vollgas auf die Bahn und abgeflogen.


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Natürlich war die Aktion hirnrissig, das steht außer Frage. Aber ich würde dennoch (wie weiter oben geschrieben) nicht behaupten, dass der Großteil der Leute, die Oberklasse- bzw. Luxusautos bewegen, nichts in der Birne haben.



Es schrieb auch niemand das alle so sind. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Riverna welches Auto von dir wurde den böswillig zerstört.



Mein grauer NX... aber zerstört ist übertrieben. War heute beim Gutachter der Schaden beträgt 800Euro. Find ich viel für einen kleinen Streifschaden... naja wird die Kiste halt nochmal komplett neu Lackiert. Hat vorne eh paar kleine Steinschläge.


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2015)

Heißt das, dass ich ein Idiot bin, wenn ich mir einen Supersportwagen kaufe? Das hatte ich eigentlich vor, falls ich es schaffen sollte, irgendwann genug Geld einzunehmen... Oder gleich mehrere kaufen, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann xD

Der Königsegg Agera R hat laut einem YouTube-Video eine sehr gute Stabilitätskontrolle, selbst bei knapp 200 km/h. Mal sehen, ob ich das Video wiederfinde...

Edit: Hab es gefunden: Koenigsegg Agera R owns Bugatti Veyron - YouTube

Das hätte der Lamborghini-Fahrer, der den Unfall gebaut hat, wohl auch gebraucht... Aber war wohl zu teuer xD


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich ein Idiot bin, wenn ich mir einen Supersportwagen kaufe?


Nur wenn du den wagen nicht beherrschst/ ihn aus blanker dummheit oder unvermögen zerlegst und ggf. noch andere dabei gefährdest.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur wenn du den wagen nicht beherrschst/ ihn aus blanker dummheit oder unvermögen zerlegst und ggf. *noch andere dabei gefährdest*.



Alles andere vor dem Roten ist wurst, nicht fahren zu können ist keine Dummheit, dumm wirds wenn man andere gefährdet, weil man meint man seie der Größte und unantastbar.


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich ist der Sunny nur das Alltagsauto von meiner Freundin... aber irgendwie kann ich trotzdem nicht die Finger von lassen. Darum hat er auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten bekommen: 

GTi Bremsanlage VA 
GTi Bremsanlage HA
GTi Stabilisator HA
H&R 35mm Fahrwerk
GTi Spurstangenköpfe
GTi Auspuffanlage 
GTi Alufelgen (fürn Winter darum so versifft)

Im Sommer bekommt er jetzt noch irgendwelche schicken 15" Felgen in einer gescheiten Farbe (mal sehen zu was ich meine Freundin überreden kann) und dann ist der Hobel ansich ganz schick. Leider ist der Lack nicht mehr der beste, aber bei fast 300.000 Kilometer ist das nicht ungewöhnlich. Vielleicht bekomme ich sie dazu überredet das der Wagen mal eine neue Lackierung bekommt...  Im Endeffekt fehlt im nur noch der GTi Motor... aber geht leider dank der LPG Anlage nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Alles andere vor dem Roten ist wurst, ...


Das von dir rot markierte bedingt aber den rest. Niemenad der so ein auto beherrscht wird andere ernsthaft gefährden, da betreffender einfach weiß was geht und was nicht. (grobe fehleinschätzung eher seltener) Genau so steht es mit den vernunft-fahrern, die dann eher zur vorsicht neigen.
Zu guter letzt hab ich auch noch von niemanden gehört, der sich irgendeinen supersportwagen gekauft hat und sich nur und ausschließlich zum fahren eine rennstrecke anmietet. (wäre ja auch doof, wenn man ein auto hat was für die straße zugelassen ist)


Riverna schrieb:


> Leider ist der Lack nicht mehr der beste, aber  bei fast 300.000 Kilometer ist das nicht ungewöhnlich.


Naja,  der lack-zustand hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit der laufleistung zu  tun. Da müßte bei meinem ja auch der lack abblättern. Allerdings wird  der sunny wohl schon etwas älter als 13 sein.


> Vielleicht bekomme ich sie dazu überredet das der Wagen mal eine neue Lackierung bekommt...


In pink mit blümchen-muster drauf???


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja,  der lack-zustand hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit der laufleistung zu  tun. Da müßte bei meinem ja auch der lack abblättern. Allerdings wird  der sunny wohl schon etwas älter als 13 sein.



21 Jahre ist er alt. Und wurde bisher nie wirklich gepflegt... das sieht am Lack leider recht deutlich. Da half auch keine Lackaufbereitung mehr. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> In pink mit blümchen-muster drauf???



Ich denke nicht...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und wurde bisher nie wirklich gepflegt...


Pflege bekommt meiner auch nicht, ist ja irgendwo ein gebrauchs-gegenstand. Allerdings ist bei mir metallic drauf und der scheint arg was ab zu können. Lediglich an der heckklappe hat vermutlich der nummernschild-träger den lack etwas aufgerieben was in 2 nebeneinander liegenden roststellen endete. Der steinschlag auf dem dach rostet dagegen nicht-> ist zink drunter.



> Ich denke nicht...


Also entscheidest du...


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2015)

Das dürfte sie schon selber entscheiden, aber ich kenne sie mittlerweile gut genug um sagen zu können das Pink und Blumen mit Sicherheit nicht drauf kommt.


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Januar 2015)

War Mittwoch und heute in Mösern in Östereich für unser Redaktion bei Seat.

Bissl den neuen Leon X-Perience durche Gegend geknallt, 100km kurvige Landstraßen, abgesperrte Snow-Tracks für uns, war ein super Tag 
Hatten den 2.0 Tdi mit 184ps und DSG, Haldex-Allrad und Vollausstattung.
Verarbeitung sah sehr ordentlich aus, einige Elemente wie Tacho, Navi , etliche Bedientasten und das Lenkrad sahen denen des Golf 7 R's doch recht ähnlich oder haben gar die selbe interne Teilenummer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Januar 2015)

Schöner Ausblick, bis auf den Fuß 

Das sind schon dieselben Knöpfe und Navis.. Findest du bei Skoda genauso, ich finds nicht so toll.


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Januar 2015)

Mein Fuß ist das alle beste an den Fotos!

Hat mich halt ziemlich gewundert, dass es für mich exakt die selben sachen sind.
Würde mich ja persönlich aufregen, wenn ich VW/Audi Fahrer wäre.


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2015)

Man sieht den Materialien schon an wo Seat gespart hat. Die Verarbeitungsqualität meines Cupra ist 1a, aber die Materialien sind doch an vielen Stellen eher günstigeres Plastik oder Kunstleder.


----------



## Kusanar (23. Januar 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> War Mittwoch und heute in Mösern in Östereich für unser Redaktion bei Seat.



Quasi bei mir ums Eck, bin in 4 Fahrminuten in Mösern 
Es schneit jetzt übrigens wieder, also gibt's am Wochenende wieder ausreichend Gelegenheit auf Schneefahrbahn die Sau rauszulassen.

Wie fährt sich das Teil denn so? Merkt man einen Unterschied zum Allrad von Audi? Die rühmen sich ja, gerade auf Schnee, mit ihrem System.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Januar 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Mein Fuß ist das alle beste an den Fotos!
> 
> Hat mich halt ziemlich gewundert, dass es für mich exakt die selben sachen sind.
> Würde mich ja persönlich aufregen, wenn ich VW/Audi Fahrer wäre.



Was meinst du wie es da den damaligen Gallardokäufern gegangen sein muss?  Über 100k, teilweise 200k € für nen Auto ausgeben und dann dieselben Knöpfe und das selbe Navi wie im 20.000€ Audi a3 haben. 

Ich frag mich bis heute ob oder wieso das kein Käufer bemängelt hat. Vielleicht weil sie so nen Audi noch nie von Innen gesehen haben, man weiß es nicht.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. Januar 2015)

So, Autokauf Frage hat sich auch erledigt. Meine Mutter wird sich in etwa zwei Monaten nen Jahreswagen leasen (was auch immer das fürn Auto wird), ich bekomm dann ihren alten.

Werd zwar noch einiges an der Schüssel machen (braucht dringend neue Reifen, Alus, evtl nen Chip), aber da kann ich ja die 3k verwenden die eigentlich für Anschaffung eines neuen geplant waren 
Genauere Planung folgt am Wochenende...


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2015)

Was fährt deine Mutter aktuell?


----------



## ASD_588 (23. Januar 2015)

> Was meinst du wie es da den damaligen Gallardokäufern gegangen sein muss?  Über 100k, teilweise 200k € für nen Auto ausgeben und dann dieselben Knöpfe und das selbe Navi wie im 20.000€ Audi a3 haben.



"Denk an Bentley"


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2015)

Ist bei dem Bugatti Veyron ja auch echt schlimm. Das Interiour sieht aus wie der letzte Müll und dann kostet so ein Teil auch noch ne Mille..


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2015)

Allen Anschein hast du noch nie in einem Veyron gesessen, aber auf Bildern sieht der Innenraum schon kacke aus.
Aber Straußen Hodenleder ist nunmal teurer als Plastik aus einem VAG.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Allen Anschein hast du noch nie in einem Veyron gesessen, aber auf Bildern sieht der Innenraum schon kacke aus.
> Aber Straußen Hodenleder ist nunmal teurer als Plastik aus einem VAG.



Stimmt, trotzdem wenn das Interiour auf Bildern aussieht wie Kacke dann kann es in Echt nicht besser sein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Januar 2015)

Ich mach auch immer was schlecht, nur weil es auf Bildern nicht so toll aussieht


----------



## Burn_out (23. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mich von Bilder nicht so arg täuschen lassen. In natura sieht vieles deutlich besser aus, als auf Bildern. Ich fand z.B immer den Passat B7 im Innenraum schrecklich, aber als ich das erste mal damit unterwegs war, war ich doch sehr positiv überrascht. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, vielleicht sollte ich dem A3 8V doch noch eine Chance geben. Auf Bilder sah er immer relativ billig und wie ein aufgeblähter A1 aus. Selbst der Golf 7 hatte mich da mehr überzeugt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was fährt deine Mutter aktuell?



Peugeot 307 SW


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Januar 2015)

Mit nem 110PS Diesel oder was hat der für nen Motor?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. Januar 2015)

Jo genau, 109PS aus 1.6l und Turbo. 
Auf knapp 1.6t leer 

Kupplung dürfte auch mal gemacht werden, das "Schaltmuster" ist auch am ausleihern und der Rückwärtsgang springt andauernd raus. 
Und das CD Fach frisst CDs, aber nur bei unter 4°C


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Januar 2015)

Chiptuning bei soner kiste?  Mach lieber erstmal service


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> "Denk an Bentley"



Wobei die Bentleyfahrer ja dafür ne außergewöhnliche Verarbeitung genießen durften, soll ja bei Lambo erst langsam besser geworden sein nachdem Audi kam.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Stimmt, trotzdem wenn das Interiour auf Bildern aussieht wie Kacke dann kann es in Echt nicht besser sein.



Setz dich mal in einen rein, dann reden wir nochmal über die Haptik und Optik. Wenn man sich sowas nicht mal live angesehen hat, sollte man sich kein Urteil erlauben. 



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Peugeot 307 SW



Gibt schlimmeres 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Chiptuning bei soner kiste?  Mach lieber erstmal service



Wenigstens hat das Teil etwas Drehmoment im Gegensatz zu deinem  
Vorallem woher weißt du das erstmal ein Service nötig wäre? Chiptuning ist bei einem Diesel nie verkehrt...


----------



## JaniZz (24. Januar 2015)

Hör doch mal auf immer auf ihm rum zu hacken. 

Ja er hat hier und da mal Mist geschrieben,  aber das hat sich gelegt soweit ich das hier mitverfolgen kann. 

Ich finde es immer lustig wenn 17 oder 18 jährige noch nicht das Auto haben,  aber direkt soll ein turbo, Chip, fluxkompensator oder sonst was eingebaut werden. 

erst mal fahren und Erfahrung sammeln,  kommt zeit kommt Geld und man kauft sich ein Auto,  das eine gute Basis ist oder von Haus aus mehr Leistung hat. 

Und wenn die Kupplung hinüber ist, neue Reifen   gekauft werden müssen und sonstiges, dann bleibt von den 3000 vllt noch 1800 über und die kann man mal in schöne Felgen oder ein gutes Multimedia System investieren. 
Da hat man mehr von als beim 1.6 Diesel von 110 Ps auf vllt 125 ps zu chippen. 
Lahm bleibt lahm


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2015)

Hier hackt niemand auf jemandem rum, es ist doch Fakt das  bei "soner kiste" mehr Drehmoment anliegt. Ausserdem muss man auch einstecken können wenn man fleißig austeilt.

Und jeder hat eine andere Einstellung, mir wären die 125PS mehr wert als irgend ein Multimediasystem. Ausserdem würde ich 110PS nicht unbedingt als lahm ansehen. Da gibt es hier ganz andere Wanderdünen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Januar 2015)

Mit service mein ich kupplung neu etc. Wenn die Kupplung runter is wie kann man da an leistungssteigerung denken ?!? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2015)

Mit grün meim ich rot...

Kupplung ist kein Service, dann drück dich richtig aus. Aber er schrieb nicht das sie verschlissen ist, sondern das sie mal gemacht werden dürfte. Das kann vieles heißen... sollte sie aber wirklich an der Verschleißgrenze sein, so sollte man das vor der Leistungssteigerung machen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Januar 2015)

Kupllung ist ein Verschleißteil und gehört somit zum service. Service is doch verschleißteile erneuern und Flüssigkeiten wechseln. Nur das man die kupplung nicht bei jedem service neu macht.


----------



## Joungmerlin (24. Januar 2015)

Kupplung wechseln ist meines Wissens nach nicht im Inspektionsumfang (Service) bei keinem Hersteller enthalten. Nur Prüfung. Genauso Kühlflüssigkeit und Bremse.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2015)

Wtf? Klar ist ne Kupplung nen Verschleißteil, aber normalerweise eines was das ganze Fahrzeugleben überleben muss. Ich bin Fahrzeuge mit weit über 200tkm gefahren wo noch die erste Kupplung drin und absolut tadellos war..


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Januar 2015)

Prüfung ist doch auch eine Art von Wartung?  Bremse ist genauso ein Teil was geprüft und ggf. Getauscht wird. Also gehört die Bremse jetzt auch nicht zum Service?


----------



## Joungmerlin (24. Januar 2015)

Fänd ich mal cool, wenn meine Werkstatt bei ner Inspektion einfach mal die Bremse neu machen würde.
Ich bringe den nur für die Inspektion hin. Alles was die machen, und nicht im Inspektionsumfang enthalten ist, wird auch nicht bezahlt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Januar 2015)

Ich rede auch nicht von ner Inspektion. lol. Servicearbeiten. Arbeiten die am Auto gemacht werden müssen damit es voll funktionsfähig ist.


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2015)

Was meinst du denn mit deinem Kupplungsservice?  Inpektion, Wartung, Instandsetzung? Handauflegen?

Aber schon witzig über andere zu lachen wenn man selbst die falschen Begriffe verwendet.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Januar 2015)

@jani: ich bin 19 und fahre dieses Auto (sofern ich daheim bin) praktisch dauernd. In den zwei Jahren bisher hab ich knapp 7000 km auf dem Auto gefahren + weitere knapp 1500km auf dem Auto der Großeltern. 
Ich denke damit habe ich dafür, dass ich seit 1.5 Jahren nur am Wochenende da bin um zu fahren, doch mittlerweile etwas Erfahrung gesammelt. 

Die Kupplung muss definitiv neu, die hat schon 9 Jahre und 120k km runter. 
Winterreifen sind 10 Jahre alt, Sommerreifen 6, müssen also auch alle neu. 

Multimedia ist mit egal, da geht bei peugeot eh praktisch nichts, da der ganze Bordcomputer darüber läuft. 

Dafür lieber noch nen ticken Bumms und bessere Bremsen als ein Radio mit dem dann nichts mehr geht. 

Des Auto fährt soweit zwar noch, aber des ist so das was ich machen wollte.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2015)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Die Kupplung muss definitiv neu, die hat schon 9 Jahre und 120k km runter.


Muss nix heißen . Auf dem Blauen hatte ich 200k km und 12 Jahre und sie machte langsam Anstalten der Kapitulation, war aber halt auch das erste Auto - da leidet die Kupplung zu Anfang doch mehr. Jetzt in meinem aktuellen sinds 144k km und die is noch 1a...


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2015)

> Die Kupplung muss definitiv neu, die hat schon 9 Jahre und 120k km runter.



Sagst du das weil du meinst die seie zu alt und hätte zuviele km runter oder hast du sie getestet und einen Verschleiß feststellen können?


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hier hackt niemand auf jemandem rum, es ist doch Fakt das  bei "soner kiste" mehr Drehmoment anliegt. Ausserdem muss man auch einstecken können wenn man fleißig austeilt.
> 
> Und jeder hat eine andere Einstellung, mir wären die 125PS mehr wert als irgend ein Multimediasystem. Ausserdem würde ich 110PS nicht unbedingt als lahm ansehen. Da gibt es hier ganz andere Wanderdünen.


*hust* 50PS Lupo *hust*


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Aber schon witzig über andere zu lachen wenn man selbst die falschen Begriffe verwendet.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Service und Inspektion ist Umgangssprachlich das gleiche und bei einer Inspektion werden gewisse Sachen getauscht z.B. Zahnriemen usw. Kupplung, Bremsen usw werden bei Bedarf getauscht nicht anhand einer Zeit oder Laufleistung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Service und Inspektion ist Umgangssprachlich das gleiche .


Bei VW im Bordcomputer steht auch "Service in xxxxkm" oder "Service jetzt" für die Inspektion...


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2015)

Und eigentlich ist die umgangssprachliche Inpektion eine Wartung.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Januar 2015)

Und Warten tut man auch, wenn man bei nem alten Automatikdiesel aufs Gas stiefelt. Deshalb sollte man den Schalter nehmen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Und eigentlich ist die umgangssprachliche Inpektion eine Wartung.



Naja, Inspektion und Wartung gehören zum Überbegriff der Instandhaltung. Sind also nicht das Gleiche.
Bei der Wartung führt man Maßnahmen zur Verzögerung einer Abnutzung durch (als Beispiel, schmieren/säubern von Bauteilen).
Bei der Inspektion wird ein Istzustand beurteilt/geprüft und dokumentiert (Abnutzund der Bremsanlage/der Reifen)
Bei der Instandsetzung wird ein Ursprungszustand wiederhergestellt (z.B. verschlissene Bremsscheiben und Lager tauschen)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sagst du das weil du meinst die seie zu alt und hätte zuviele km runter oder hast du sie getestet und einen Verschleiß feststellen können?



Testen kann ich das Ding natürlich nicht, aber im Vergleich zum Auto der Großeltern (Corsa 2009, knapp 25k km) ist die vom peugeot sehr schwammig und hat keinen festen Schleifpunkt mehr, das ist eher ein Schleifbereich 
Ich weiß nicht ob es an den Scheiben liegt oder an den Federn, aber wenn dann gleich alles...

@tsd: ist n manuelles Getriebe.


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, Inspektion und Wartung gehören zum Überbegriff der Instandhaltung. Sind also nicht das Gleiche.
> Bei der Wartung führt man Maßnahmen zur Verzögerung einer Abnutzung durch (als Beispiel, schmieren/säubern von Bauteilen).
> Bei der Inspektion wird ein Istzustand beurteilt/geprüft und dokumentiert (Abnutzund der Bremsanlage/der Reifen)
> Bei der Instandsetzung wird ein Ursprungszustand wiederhergestellt (z.B. verschlissene Bremsscheiben und Lager tauschen)


Ich hab die DIN31051 auf meinem Schreibtisch liegen, der Inhalt ist mein täglich Brot und braucht mir daher nicht weiter erläutert zu werden. 
Die Aussage war im Kontext der umgangssprachlich genannten Inspektion von Kraftfahrzeugen in Vertragswerkstätten getroffen. Daher bitte nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2015)

Trotzdem wusste doch wahrscheinlich jeder was gemeint war: Erneuere erst einmal die Verschleißteile bevor Du an Chip-Tuning denkst. Dass man sich deswegen hier an einem Wort wie "Service"  / "Inspektion" hochzieht ist schon seltsam.


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2015)

Actio und Reactio, ist wie im richtigen Leben hier.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2015)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Testen kann ich das Ding natürlich nicht, aber im Vergleich zum Auto der Großeltern (Corsa 2009, knapp 25k km) ist die vom peugeot sehr schwammig und hat keinen festen Schleifpunkt mehr, das ist eher ein Schleifbereich


Das kann auch per Design so sein. Der aktuelle Ford Ka hat z.B. auch einen sehr undefinierten "Schleifbereich", aber das ab Werk.


----------



## fctriesel (24. Januar 2015)

Solange es nur ein seltsam anmutenter Schleifpunkt ist würde ich die nicht tauschen. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich es gibt beim Kupplungsvorgang keine Geräusche und beim Beschleunigen im größten Gang gibt es kein durchrutschen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2015)

Heute kamen doch glatt ein paar Flocken runter!  Hätte ich nicht gedacht das es in NRW noch mal schneit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CeCBrrVzzx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geht sicher noch ein bischen schneller aber mit 12,0 noch schneller als so manches Auto auf trockener Straße.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Januar 2015)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Testen kann ich das Ding natürlich nicht, aber im Vergleich zum Auto der Großeltern (Corsa 2009, knapp 25k km) ist die vom peugeot sehr schwammig und hat keinen festen Schleifpunkt mehr, das ist eher ein Schleifbereich
> Ich weiß nicht ob es an den Scheiben liegt oder an den Federn, aber wenn dann gleich alles...
> 
> @tsd: ist n manuelles Getriebe.



Na leg doch einfach nen Gang rein, Handbremse  fest ziehen und dann Kupplung kommen lassen. Der sollte dann absaufen, wenns rutscht ist die Kupplung hinüber.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Na leg doch einfach nen Gang rein, Handbremse  fest ziehen und dann Kupplung kommen lassen. Der sollte dann absaufen, wenns rutscht ist die Kupplung hinüber.



So kann man das nicht ansatzweise testen. Die Kupplung ist schon absolut zerstört wenn der im Leerlauf es schafft weiter zu laufen. Im Leerlauf hat man vielleicht 10-20nm Drehmoment anliegen , wenn überhaubt.

Am besten 3. Gang mit Leerlaufdrehzahl fahren, dann Vollgas geben und die Drehzahl beobachten, ob die plausibel bis zum Begrenzer der Geschwindigkeit folgt. Wenn man etwas fahren kann, dann am besten im Punkt des höchsten Drehmomentes mit dem linken Fuß die Bremse betätigen und den Motor mit Vollgas abbremsen. Rutscht dann die Kupplung sollte man die schon erneuern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir heute noch mein Spoilerschwert kaputtgefahren 
Auto ist mit Schwert, wenn Schnee liegt, wohl doch etwas tief 
Naja, ärgerlich, da Carbon aber gut zu reparieren (3 Risse).
 Danach muss ich das bloß schwarz lackieren und dann ist natürlich die Carbonstruktur ist weg.


----------



## MadMax127 (24. Januar 2015)

Bekanntes Problem  hatte an meinem E46 das Cupra schwert angepasst. Naja mittlerweile ist es vierte bei 4cm bis zum Boden  Leider wollte der Freistaat mir das Schneeräumen nicht vergüten


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2015)

So viel Schnee hattet ihr? Bei uns gabs hier nur nen bischen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So viel Schnee hattet ihr? Bei uns gabs hier nur nen bischen...



Knappe 10cm. Reicht aber anscheinend, damit mein Auto zum Räumfahrzeug wird 
Und bis man merkt, dass man Schnee schiebt, dauert's auch etwas (bei mir, bis der Schnee übers ganze Auto geflogen ist )


----------



## ASD_588 (24. Januar 2015)

> So viel Schnee hattet ihr? Bei uns gabs hier nur nen bischen...


Bei uns in schwaben kam auch nichts runter 

edit:
25.1.15 0:36 Jetza rieselts a bissl!



> Knappe 10cm. Reicht aber anscheinend, damit mein Auto zum Räumfahrzeug wird


Der liegt dan aber recht tief?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Bei uns in schwaben kam auch nichts runter



ist soweit ich weiß auch nur über Norddeutschland gezogen.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Der liegt dan aber recht tief?



So tief ist der eigentlich gar nicht. Hab die Bodenfreiheit mit Schwert aber noch nicht gemessen. (Kotflügelkante zu Radmitte sind an der VA ca. 320mm)


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2015)

Jetz henn mir do onda au schnee 

Hoffe es schneit noch die Nacht durch damit ich morgen wieder etwas spielen kann


----------



## Beam39 (25. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute noch mein Spoilerschwert kaputtgefahren
> Auto ist mit Schwert, wenn Schnee liegt, wohl doch etwas tief
> Naja, ärgerlich, da Carbon aber gut zu reparieren (3 Risse).
> Danach muss ich das bloß schwarz lackieren und dann ist natürlich die Carbonstruktur ist weg.



Mach dir nichts drauß. Mir is beim driften auch die Stoßstangenabdeckung, wo der Außentemperaturfühler drin sitzt, zusammen mit dem Fühler abgerissen  Die scheiss Plastikabdeckung kostet einfach mal 100€.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Trotzdem wusste doch wahrscheinlich jeder was gemeint war: Erneuere erst einmal die Verschleißteile bevor Du an Chip-Tuning denkst. Dass man sich deswegen hier an einem Wort wie "Service"  / "Inspektion" hochzieht ist schon seltsam.



Das Thema ist einfach das er ihm einen Service vorgeschlagen hat, ohne zu wissen ob das nötig ist. Das typischr excite hate Posting, alles was nicht so "cool" und "schnell" wie sein Civic ist, lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> alles was nicht so "cool" und "schnell" wie sein Civic ist, lohnt sich nicht.



Ich finde diesen Civic weder cool noch schnell oder sonst was.
Eher verbranntes Geld bei nem haesslichen Auto.
Aber ist Geschmackssache 

Der NX100 gehoert auch nicht zu meiner ersten Wahl.  Da sagt mir rein optisch der 200SX mehr zu


----------



## maCque (25. Januar 2015)

Taxifahrer müsste man sein.


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Thema ist einfach das er ihm einen Service vorgeschlagen hat, ohne zu wissen ob das nötig ist. Das typischr excite hate Posting, alles was nicht so "cool" und "schnell" wie sein Civic ist, lohnt sich nicht.



Schnell Kaputt? 
Die/das VAQ im Cupra macht das fahren im Schnee wirklich angenehmer, hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber ein deutlicher Unterschied zum Scirocco ohne.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ,
> Der NX100 gehoert auch nicht zu meiner ersten Wahl.  Da sagt mir rein optisch der 200SX mehr zu



Der Koffer heisst 100NX  
Jeder muss das kaufen was er mag, jedoch muss man nicht permanent den Gegenüber fertig machen nur weil man das Auto nicht mag. Und daw macht excite leider nur zu oft.  Soll er andere Leute doch Chiptuning bei einrm 307 SW machen lassen...


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2015)

Und wenn auch aufm Papier keine 30 mehr PS stehen,
die Charakteristik ändert sich je nach Motor doch ziemlich stark.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2015)

In Zeiten von E-Gas macht eh dessen Kennlinie den größten Unterschied in "gefühlter" Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Der civic is nich schnell. Und ist doch nur logisch das alle Autos aus Frankreich Mist sind. Je mehr man von diesem Land weiß, desto schlimmer ist es. Von mir aus können die ein Importverbot für französische Autos nach Deutschland verabschieden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2015)

EPIC.

Also ich würde liebend gerne einen R5 Turbo fahren...


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2015)

Hier bekommt man echt Tobsuchtanfälle.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der civic is nich schnell. Und ist doch nur logisch das alle Autos aus Frankreich Mist sind. Je mehr man von diesem Land weiß, desto schlimmer ist es. Von mir aus können die ein Importverbot für französische Autos nach Deutschland verabschieden.



Wieso ist das logisch? Also ich meine nicht Deine "Logik" sondern die echte.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2015)

Ich hol mir mal Popcorn - ist mal wieder was zum Laune aufbessern (wenns nicht so "ernst" gemeint wäre...) .


@Excite: Was sollte man denn über das Land wissen? Nur um die "Argumentation" nachvollziehen zu können...


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der civic is nich schnell. Und ist doch nur logisch das alle Autos aus Frankreich Mist sind. Je mehr man von diesem Land weiß, desto schlimmer ist es. Von mir aus können die ein Importverbot für französische Autos nach Deutschland verabschieden.



Hey, ich hätte dann kein Auto...


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

Er schafft es immer wieder sich selber zu disqualifizieren...


----------



## dsdenni (25. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der civic is nich schnell. Und ist doch nur logisch das alle Autos aus Frankreich Mist sind. Je mehr man von diesem Land weiß, desto schlimmer ist es. Von mir aus können die ein Importverbot für französische Autos nach Deutschland verabschieden.



Dann hätte meine Mum kein Yaris


----------



## Beam39 (25. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hey, ich hätte dann kein Auto...



Schmeiß weg die Dreckskiste! An deiner Stelle würd ich den nichtmal verkaufen, ist schließlich aus Frankreich


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> EPIC.
> 
> Also ich würde liebend gerne einen R5 Turbo fahren...



Ich bin nicht oft deiner Meinung, aber hierfuer gibts .
Schade das es hier keine "Gefaellt mir" Buttons gibt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Jo gleich aufn Schrottplatz und nen richtiges Auto kaufen.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Januar 2015)

Zum Beispiel einen uralten Civic? ^^


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Ne, der ist erhaltenswert, und keineswegs uralt. Aber ich meine die Franzosenkiste von weiteroben. wech damit und jut is. Da gibet auch kein Probleme und man muss die grütze nimmer auf der Straße sehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, lieber so nen schmuckes Katzenklo
http://www.blogcdn.com/de.autoblog.com/media/2010/06/materia-3-1276077311.jpg
Richtest du dich gerade eigentlich nur gegen sämtliche französiche Autos oder weitet sich das bei dir gerade auf politisches Verständnis aus?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Stimmt, lieber so nen schmuckes Katzenklo
> http://www.blogcdn.com/de.autoblog.com/media/2010/06/materia-3-1276077311.jpg
> Richtest du dich gerade eigentlich nur gegen sämtliche französiche Autos oder weitet sich das bei dir gerade auf politisches Verständnis aus?


Ich hoffe letzteres, dann sind wir ihn hier bald los.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Nicht so wirklich gegen die Politik, sondern eher gegen das Land, vor allem die Autos


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2015)

Jetzt geht deine Hetze schon über ein paar Postings und immer noch keine Begründung... Lernt man das in der Schule nicht mehr, dass zu einer Behauptung auch mindestens eine Begründung gehört? Ansonsten ist das hier Spam!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Es ist überall dreckig in Frankreich, das Essen ist mies, die Sprache ist schwul. Die Autos sind von vorne bis, naja, Müll eben. Die machen total komische Events, und freuen sich ein Kullerkeks über ihre tolle Sprache -> Stichwort Francophonie.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Die Autos sind von vorne bis, naja, Müll eben.


Ein Anfang, aber die Quinteesenz warum die eben "Müll" sein sollen bleibst du uns immer noch schuldig. Die Sicherheits- und Zuverlässigkeitsstatistiken sprechen da teils eine andere Sprache...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Noch nie so ein Auto anguckt ?


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2015)

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn die Polemik mal so langsam wieder in die Kneipe wandert und es hier gesitteter zu geht.


----------



## dekay55 (25. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es ist überall dreckig in Frankreich, das Essen ist mies, die Sprache ist schwul. Die Autos sind von vorne bis, naja, Müll eben. Die machen total komische Events, und freuen sich ein Kullerkeks über ihre tolle Sprache -> Stichwort Francophonie.



Das kann nur von einem kommen der eigentlich nur Stammtisch parolen nachlabert. Die Autos von vorn bis hin Müll ? Ich möchte hier mal an die Göttin errinern, Citroen DS das ist und bleibt ein Meilenstein in der Automobilgeschichte, und wo kommts her ? Frankreich, wer hats entwickelt ? Franzosen.
Mein Geschmack was Optik angeht trifft sie zwar nicht, aber die Technik dahinter ist schon beeindruckend vorallem wenn man bedenkt zu was für einer Zeit dies auf den Markt gekommen ist und kein Automobilhersteller etwas vergleichbares rausgebracht hatte, aber heutzutage sieht man viele sachen welche die DS hatte in aktuellen Autos, vieleicht auch weil es die DS vorgemacht hat wie man solche Technik eben sinnvoll bei einem Automobil einsetzen kann ( Niveauregulierung, Gürtelreifen, Kurvenlicht, Bremskraft Verstaerker, ) Die Niveauregulierung z.b ohne die Franzosen haette Mercedes z.b diese nicht, denn die haben jene Lizenz gekauft, Rolls Royce verbaute lange sogar direkt Citroen teile....   Jaja alles ist mist von den Franzosen 
So ich esse jetzt Lecker Baguette mit Lyoner, beides Französisch und ein bsp. dafür das die nicht nur Mieses Essen haben, wobei mieses Essen auch wieder auslegungssache ist. 

BTW unter Welcher Hand ist die Nissan führung ? Na von nem "Franzosen"  Wenn es z.b Renault nicht geben würde, dann waere Nissan schon lange nicht mehr am Markt, die Franzosen haben Nissan geretten 

Überall dreckig in Frankreich ? Und wir Deutschen sollen da besser sein ? Die Sprache "schwul" ? Bisl Homophob ? Selbst wenn es eine sprache der schwulen waere, ja und. Ich bin zwar nicht Homosexuell hab aber den ein oder anderen im Bekanntenkreis, und ich sehe nicht das dies schlechte Menschen sein sollen, von daher wer das wort "schwul" als etwas abwertendes und Negatives ansieht, der hat nicht grade einen hohen Intellekt, aber das sieht man ja schon an den Stammstischparolen.


Sooo ich habe jetzt genug beispiele gebracht warum Frankreich nicht so scheise ist, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was für argumente kommen warum Frankreich mies sein soll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2015)

Französische Autos sind *******, weil es überall dreckig ist, das Essen schlecht ist und alle schwul sprechen.

Deutsche Autos sind *******, weil wir alle Kartoffeln fressen, Nazis sind und viel zu viel Technik drinsteckt, die kaputt gehen kann.

Italienische Autos sind *******, weil die rosten und die Mafia 20% auf jeden Neuwagen aufschlägt.

Griechische Autos sind *******, weil die alle pleite sind... ...hmmm Mist gibt keine griechischen Autos...

Amerikanische Autos sind *******, weil Ammis keiner leiden kann, es da drin nach Burgern stinkt und die 80L/1km Sprit fressen.

Englische Autos sind *******, weil die viel zu teuer sind, von einer Insel kommen und immer nach Taxi aussehen.

Japanische Autos sind *******, weil da alle nicht mal ihre Augen aufbekommen und die Kerle alle nen kleinen haben.

Koreanische Autos sind *******, weil Kim Jong-un uns alle wegbomben will.

Russische Autos sind *******, weil Wodka bbbbblllllllljjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttt!!!!!!! *rülps*


...ich kauf mir nen Mondauto... ...ach warte mal Mondautos sind auch *******, weil es die nur mit E-Antrieb gibt.


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> [……]



Danke, musste wirklich lachen bei dem Post


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Ich war doch extra in Frankreich, dass hat meine Meinung nur bestätigt. Und die Sprache musste ich mir lange genug in der Schule anhören. Und wenns Nissan jetzt nimmer geben würde, würdes mich auch nicht stören. Großteil der Autos sieht eh nicht besser aus als irgend ein Renault. Ob die nun damals Vortschritlich waren oder nicht ist doch egal, wenn sie trzd. Hässlich sind.


----------



## winner961 (25. Januar 2015)

Würde sich langsam mal ein Mod darum kümmern. Es tut langsam weh so einen Bull.... Zu lesen.


----------



## ebastler (25. Januar 2015)

'Der Horizont der meisten Menschen ist ein Kreis mit dem Radius 0. Und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt.'


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ob die nun damals Vortschritlich waren oder nicht ist doch egal, wenn sie trzd. Hässlich sind.



Dann fahr Deinen Civic bitte auf kürzestem Weg zur Schrottpresse oder lass ihn irgendwo hin exportieren wo man ihn nicht sieht, den finde ich nämlich auch hässlich.  Merkste was?

Im Ernst: Hässlich oder nicht liegt doch wohl immer noch im Auge des Betrachters, oder? Ich finde die französischen Autos (wie viele andere aktuelle Modelle) auch nicht besonders schön aber es scheint ja genug Käufer zu geben, sonst wären die Hersteller vom Markt verschwunden. Warum sollte man auch ein Problem damit haben oder zwingt Dich jemand diese Autos zu kaufen?

Langsam wird es echt nervig, dass Du ständig Deine eigenen Ansichten als allgemeingültig hinstellst.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (25. Januar 2015)

Da schaue ich mal nach langer Zeit wieder rein und lese sowas, hat sich ja anscheinend nichts verändert. 
Schade!


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. Januar 2015)

@Excite: 
Wenn du die Autos vom Design einfach nicht magst oder gar hässlich findest, dann ist das auch völlig in Ordnung und da wird auch niemand was dagegen sagen (können), aber dann sag das bitte auch so, nämlich dass sie deiner Meinung nach hässlich sind/dir nicht gefallen, so wie du das ganze hier verpackst liest es sich einfach nur provokativ und, verzeih mir den Begriff, idiotisch.
Es liegt nämlich ein himmelweiter Unterschied zwischen den Aussagen "ich finde das sieht schei**e aus" (Meinungsäußerung); "das sieht schei**e aus" (Behauptung die sich als allgemeingültig liest) und vor allem "das ist ********" (hierbei gehts nicht mal mehr um die subjektive Einschätzung des Designs sondern es geht bei so einer Aussage sogar um das zu großen Teilen objektiv zu beurteilende Gesamtpaket, und wenn was objektiv zu beurteilen ist, dann muss man seine Behauptung auch mit logischen und schlüssigen Argumenten belegen  )

(Verzeiht mir bitte die Verwendung der Begriffe wie schei**e etc.  )

PS: Mir persönlich gefallen die Autos von Citroen/Renault/Peaugot auch nicht, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund sie komplett als schlechte Autos abzustempeln (und auch nur mit der Aussage dass einem persönlich nicht gefällt sollte man sich manchmal lieber zurückhalten um diverse Diskussionen zu vermeiden, auch wenn einem das eigentlich nicht angekreidet werden kann, der ein oder andre fühlt sich vielleicht doch mal aufn Schlips getreten  )


----------



## crae (25. Januar 2015)

Ich mag die zb auch nicht vom Design her, mir gefällt auch ein RCZ nicht, aber deswegen bauen sie trotzdem top Autos^^ BMW und Peugot gehen ja bei den Motoren (zumindest im Moment) noch gemeinsame Wege (erst 2016 nicht mehr), von daher müssten BMWs auch Mist sein...also deutsche Autos. 

@topic (also Auto-Thread ): Mal ne Frage. Es gibt ja diese Parkpiloten, die automatisch bei seitlichen Lücken einparken. Die Sache is nur die meine Mutter will bald ein neues Auto und naja einen Golf 7. Der ist 10cm breiter als ihr altes Auto und es wird in der Doppelgarage eng. Da sie nicht soo gut im parken ist und auch nicht gleich ein Kratzer reinkommen sollte, wollte ich mal fragen, ob diese Parkpiloten auch vorwärts bzw. rückwärts normal einparken können. Sry ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber hab das Zeuch noch nie benutzt und gebraucht^^

mg, crae


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2015)

Diese Parkautomatiken parken nur in richtig breite Lücken ein. In enge Lücken muss man selber rein.



ebastler schrieb:


> Danke, musste wirklich lachen bei dem Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein Problem, ich gebe meine Kenntnisse vom Automobil immer gerne weiter!


----------



## Captn (25. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Französische Autos sind *******, weil es überall dreckig ist, das Essen schlecht ist und alle schwul sprechen.
> 
> Deutsche Autos sind *******, weil wir alle Kartoffeln fressen, Nazis sind und viel zu viel Technik drinsteckt, die kaputt gehen kann.
> 
> ...


Verdammt, als ich das gerade gelesen habe, hab ich gegessen . War weniger gut aber lustig .

Ich finde französische Autos auch potthässlich. Das macht sie aber nicht schlecht. Ich finde die Argumentation von Excite übrigens sehr.... interessant.


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Januar 2015)

> @topic (also Auto-Thread ):  Mal ne Frage. Es gibt ja diese Parkpiloten, die automatisch bei  seitlichen Lücken einparken. Die Sache is nur die meine Mutter will bald  ein neues Auto und naja einen Golf 7. Der ist 10cm breiter als ihr  altes Auto und es wird in der Doppelgarage eng. Da sie nicht soo gut im  parken ist und auch nicht gleich ein Kratzer reinkommen sollte, wollte  ich mal fragen, ob diese Parkpiloten auch vorwärts bzw. rückwärts normal  einparken können. Sry ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber hab das Zeuch  noch nie benutzt und gebraucht^^



Der hat normalerweise die abstadswarner vorne und hinten (serienmäßig?)und auf dem display kann man dan sehen wo es eng wird von daher sollte das eigentlich kein prob sein


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es ist überall dreckig in Frankreich, das Essen ist mies, die Sprache ist schwul. Die Autos sind von vorne bis, naja, Müll eben. Die machen total komische Events, und freuen sich ein Kullerkeks über ihre tolle Sprache -> Stichwort Francophonie.



Komisch... ich war erst dieses Jahr an der cote azur und da war es nicht dreckig und das essen war auch hervorragend... wahrscheinlich warst du mal mit der Klasse in irgend einem Vorort von Paris und denkst nun das du dir eine Meinung bilden kannst. Vorallem wenn ich schon "Nähe Berlin" lese... wie gut das Berlin so eine sauber und wunderschöne Stadt ist. 



dekay55 schrieb:


> BTW unter Welcher Hand ist die Nissan führung ? Na von nem "Franzosen"  Wenn es z.b Renault nicht geben würde, dann waere Nissan schon lange nicht mehr am Markt, die Franzosen haben Nissan geretten



Das stimmt so aber ganz ung gar nicht. Die Renault-Nissan Allianz ist ein Bündniss zweier komplett eigentständiger Unternehmen. Nissan hat Anteile von Renault gekauft und Renault welche von Nissan. Es würde Nissan auch ohne Renault geben und anders rum ebenfalls. 

Ich werde mich zu excite nicht weiter äussern, sein Verhalten und die Argumentation disqualifizieren ihn bis zum äussersten. Eigentlich weiß ich gerade nicht ob ich über diese Weltfremdheit lachen oder weinen soll... traurig ist es aber auf jedenfall.


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2015)

Den Franzosen würde ich kaufen, nur fehlt das nötige Kleingeld: CitroÃ«n DS â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Ja habe aber noch 50km nach Berlin, und Berlin is auch nicht wirklich toll. Aber nicht so dreckig.  Ich war direkt in Paris und irgendwo an der Küste. 
Ich bevorzuge da eher Potsdam. 

Du kannst ruhig lachen, ist doch lustig oder nicht ?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (25. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es eher traurig. 
Sowas zieht den Thread enorm runter..


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Hilfe Hilfe der Thread geht unter, Herr Kapitän wir brauchen Hilfe !


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

+1
Klar Potsdamm ist natürlich deutlich schöner... 

Edit: Wir brauchen keine Hilfe, ein Temp Bann für dich wäre schon Hilfe genug.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Also finde ich schon. 

Ein Temp Bann finde ich nicht angebracht  Ist doch gerade sooo lustig


----------



## Zoon (25. Januar 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Da schaue ich mal nach langer Zeit wieder  rein und lese sowas, hat sich ja anscheinend nichts verändert.
> Schade!



Glaube der Gute Excite wurd wohl heute von nem 208Gti 30th  Anniversary verblasen .. .wobei wenn er seine "Standuhr" mal überhaupt  bewegt hätte dafür evtl der 1.2 THP gereicht  



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Berlin is auch nicht wirklich toll. Aber nicht so dreckig.



Du solltest vielleicht nicht nur in Mitte am Kanzleramt langlaufen sonder mal mal weiter außerhalb am besten so ein paar Nebenstraßen in gewissen Stadtbezirken ... so gern in Berlin Konzerttechnisch mag bin ich froh das ich da wieder weg bin


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Ich mag Berlin gewiss auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Glaube der Gute Excite wurd wohl heute von nem 208Gti 30th  Anniversary verblasen .. .wobei wenn er seine "Standuhr" mal überhaupt  bewegt hätte dafür evtl der 1.2 THP gereicht



Er kann gar keine Rennen fahren, sonst schleift er sich den Auspuff kaputt.


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2015)

Der Honda ist also eher ein gepflegtes Standmodell? 

Heute mit 3000km die Einfahrphase des Cupra beendet. 220km/h bei 5000rpm und da kommt noch ordentlich Dampf wenn man drauf tritt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Ne, heute liegt Schnee und ich habe Sommerräder drauf


----------



## winner961 (25. Januar 2015)

Es ist ein fast Oldtimer der darf doch kein Wasser sehen sonst rostet er wenn man ihn anschaut und zerbröselt wie die armen alten Opel die ja so ******* sind


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

Ich denke eher das es an der brachialen Leistung liegt, die ist bei Regen einfach unfahrbar und bei Schnee nur was für erfahrene Fahrer.


----------



## watercooled (25. Januar 2015)

So nervig er auch sein mag...ein schönes Auto hat er.
Und nur wegen ihm auf der Karre rumzuhacken finde ich etwas schade.


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2015)

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich muss aber ganz ruhig sein mit meinem spanischen billig VW.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Januar 2015)

Ich finde den Seat gar nciht so schlecht vom Design.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also finde ich schon.
> 
> Ein Temp Bann finde ich nicht angebracht  Ist doch gerade sooo lustig


Aus dem Gelb von vorhin wird schneller Rot als man manchmal denkt....


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

Hab am Wochenende ein altes Bild von mir gefunden... damals fand ich es nicht so schön. Heute irgendwie schon.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das es an der brachialen Leistung liegt, die ist bei Regen einfach unfahrbar und bei Schnee nur was für erfahrene Fahrer.


Sprichst du jetzt von dem brachialen Durchzug (bei geöffneten Fenstern) oder von dieser Drehmomentkurve?
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/913DUmbeCAL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Klutten (25. Januar 2015)

crae schrieb:


> ... Die Sache is nur die meine Mutter will bald ein neues Auto und naja einen Golf 7. Der ist 10cm breiter als ihr altes Auto und es wird in der Doppelgarage eng. Da sie nicht soo gut im parken ist und auch nicht gleich ein Kratzer reinkommen sollte, ...



Deine Mutter wird ihre wahre Freude mit einem Golf 7 haben.  Die aktuellen Modelle tasten auch relativ weit seitlich die Umgebung ab, was in engen (aber trotzdem massig ausreichenden) Bereichen sehr nervig sein kann. In engen Garagen hat man dann quasi ein Dauerpiepen und kann sich kaum auf das Heck konzentrieren. Mit etwas Übung geht aber auch das.



winner961 schrieb:


> Würde sich langsam mal ein Mod darum kümmern. Es tut langsam weh so einen Bull.... Zu lesen.



Wir sind ständig da und lesen mit. Leider kann man Leute aber nicht gleich ins Jenseits befördern, nur weil sie Unsinn schreiben. Das Maß ist aber angesichts der aktuellen Lage voll.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hilfe Hilfe der Thread geht unter, Herr Kapitän wir brauchen Hilfe !





ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ein Temp Bann finde ich nicht angebracht  Ist doch gerade sooo lustig



Du musst dich nicht in die Anonymität des Internets flüchten. In diesem Thread wird sehr kulant moderiert, aber wenn ich mir deine Beiträge ansehe, dann habe ich in naher Zukunft kein Problem, das allgemeine Hausrecht durchzusetzen. Es ist ja schön, dass du es lustig findest, was du hier so niederschreibst, aber ich und auch diverse andere anwesende Personen fühlen sich von deinen Äußerungen mehr belästigt, als das hier eine vernünftige Unterhaltung möglich ist. Wundere dich also nicht, wenn dir dafür jemand was auf die Finger gibt oder andere Konsequenzen folgen. Den Unterschied zwischen der eigenen Meinung und direkte Aussagen, die etwas unbelegbar schlecht machen, wurden dir ja schon nahe gelegt.


----------



## dsdenni (25. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Sprichst du jetzt von dem brachialen Durchzug (bei geöffneten Fenstern) oder von dieser Drehmomentkurve?
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/913DUmbeCAL._SL1500_.jpg



Danke für den Lacher


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

Damit es mal wieder etwas mehr in Richtung Autos geht:


----------



## dsdenni (25. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die Stoßrange vom Grünen irgendwie geiler, und dieser Endtopf erst


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Januar 2015)

Den rechten find ich richtig gut, auch wenn die Karosserieform ein wenig komisch aussieht am Heck (seht gerade und zugleich hoch). Wie schnell sind die so in etwa? (Motordetails verstehe ich vermutlich sowieso nicht )


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2015)

Riverna, hast du Gitter bei den Auspuffoeffnungen montiert?
Nicht das da was reinkrabbelt 

Von Hinten sehen beide nicht so verkehrt aus, ich mag nur die Front nicht


----------



## Memphys (25. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Damit es mal wieder etwas mehr in Richtung Autos geht:



Der Rote sieht absolut geil aus, das einzige was mich stören würde, wären die Rückleuchten, die gefallen mir irgendwie nicht wirklich. Aber ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Sehen aber definitiv ne ganze Ecke als die (standardmäßigen?) vom Grünen


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ich finde die Stoßrange vom Grünen irgendwie geiler, und dieser Endtopf erst



Wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit beiden nicht... die vom grauen ist dezenter aber zu dezent für den großen Auspuff vom roten. Und die Stoßstange vom roten sieht mir zu sehr nach GFK Bomber aus... leider gibt es keine perfekte Stoßstange für den NX. Das ist schon immer mein Problem gewesen, ich sag immer die (vom roten) ist das kleinste Übel das man kaufen kann. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Den rechten find ich richtig gut, auch wenn die Karosserieform ein wenig komisch aussieht am Heck (seht gerade und zugleich hoch). Wie schnell sind die so in etwa? (Motordetails verstehe ich vermutlich sowieso nicht )



Der graue hat gemessene 162PS (143PS original), der rote hat original auch 143PS original... aber da werkelt ein gemachter Motor aus Japan drin. Was er jetzt im genauen hat steht noch nicht fest, deutlich über 200PS sind es aber auf jedenfall.  



Verminaard schrieb:


> Riverna, hast du Gitter bei den Auspuffoeffnungen montiert?
> Nicht das da was reinkrabbelt
> 
> Von Hinten sehen beide nicht so verkehrt aus, ich mag nur die Front nicht



Soll da reinkrabbeln was es will... weit kommen kann es nicht  Die Front muss man halt mögen, bis auf NX Fahrer kann das fast niemand nachvollziehen. Damit habe ich in den Jahren gelernt zu leben. 



Memphys schrieb:


> Der Rote sieht absolut geil aus, das einzige was mich stören würde, wären die Rückleuchten, die gefallen mir irgendwie nicht wirklich. Aber ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Sehen aber definitiv ne ganze Ecke als die (standardmäßigen?) vom Grünen



Die Rückleuchten im roten sind auch original, es handelt sich nur um US Rückleuchten und dunklem Blinkerglas. Bei den Rückleuchten hätte sich Nissan damals in der Tat ruhig etwas mehr Mühe geben können, genau so wie in der Kofferraumverkleidung. Scheinbar ging da irgendwo das Geld aus... 

PS: Wieso seht ihr da ein grünes Auto? Der ist doch grau... oder ist das eine Anspielung auf den grünen Müllcontainer im Hintergrund?


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Januar 2015)

> Was er jetzt im genauen hat steht noch nicht fest, deutlich über 200PS sind es aber auf jedenfall.



Würdest du ihn auch auf Turbo umrüsten?


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2015)

Nein ich bin nicht der Fan von Turbo Motoren bei einem frontangetriebenen Fahrzeug. Ausserdem reizt mich Saugertuning aktuell mehr, wenn mir irgendwann die Leistung nicht mehr reicht wäre ein Kompressor eher reizvoll. Aber ich denke das wird noch dauern bis ich zu diesem Schritt mal bereit wäre. Erstmal sollte mir die Leistung reichen, immerhin sind es knapp 75% mehr als die Kiste im Serienzustand hat.


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Januar 2015)

> Erstmal sollte mir die Leistung reichen, immerhin sind es knapp 75% mehr als die Kiste im Serienzustand hat.


Nicht schlecht


----------



## watercooled (26. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Wieso seht ihr da ein grünes Auto? Der ist doch grau... oder ist das eine Anspielung auf den grünen Müllcontainer im Hintergrund? [emoji317]



Wahrscheinlich aufgrund von Felgen und Sticker


----------



## T-Drive (26. Januar 2015)

Moin allerseits,
nachdem ich neulich meinen E46 Touring geschrottet hab,  hab ich mir nen Tiguan Track zugelegt. Leider fehlt dem Guten der variable Ladeboden. Viele die ihn haben benutzen ihn nicht und er liegt im Keller rum. Wenn jemand so ein Teil auf Halde hat und es abgeben würde, würde ich mich auf ne PN freuen.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Januar 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> nachdem ich neulich meinen E46 Touring geschrottet hab,  hab ich mir nen Tiguan Track zugelegt. Leider fehlt dem Guten der variable Ladeboden. Viele die ihn haben benutzen ihn nicht und er liegt im Keller rum. Wenn jemand so ein Teil auf Halde hat und es abgeben würde, würde ich mich auf ne PN freuen.



Autos sind ersetzbar, leben nicht. Schade ist es irgendwo trotzdem.


----------



## fatlace (26. Januar 2015)

das Wochenende hat wieder spass gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Januar 2015)

Da ist das Auto schnell aus der Garage geholt


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2015)

So heute mal nen echtes Elektroauto gefahren. 

Eine neue B-Klasse.
Und wie ich es vermutet hatte, sind Elektroautos noch weit von der Serienreife entfernt. Und in der B-Klasse steckt ja schon die Technik von Tesla, das ist kein aufgeblasener E-Smart. Wesendlich besser geht im Moment noch nicht.

Zum Fahreindruck:
Ich bin nur eine kurze Runde(20km) gefahren. Gestartet bin ich mit 78% Ladung, Fahrzeug fast kalt. Beschleunigung ist in diesem Zustand etwa wie ein 200-220PS Auto, nicht übel. Nach oben wird es immer dünner aber noch auf jeden Fall ok. Der Spaß ist dann aber auch schnell vorbei. Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist bei 162km/h abgedrosselt -> INAKZEPTABEL.
Nach 10 km gedreht und auf den Rückweg gemacht. Bei etwa 15km war dann komplett Schluss mit flottem fahren nach ein paar Kurven. Der E-Antrieb geht temperaturbedingt in den Wanderdünenmodus. Beschleunigung ist etwa wie ein 80PS Auto. Da wird es schon zum Geduldsspiel seine "Endgeschwindkeit" von ganzen 162km/h zu erreichen.
Die restlichen 5 km dann in Schleichfahrt zurückgelegt. Als ich nach 20 km die Kiste wieder abgestellt hab, waren noch 46% drin mit einer Restreichweite von 31km. Super tolle Wurst, da kommt man ja richtig weit mit.
Der Verbrauch waren 45,8kWh auf 100km. Das ist bei den aktuellen Strompreisen quasi bis auf vielleicht 1-2 Euro genauso viel wie Sprit. Ersparnis = 0, da die Anschaffung eines EAutos das vielfache kostet.
Vorallem bin ich nicht mal richtig flott gefahren, es war am regnen und viel Verkehr. Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man richtig freie Bahn hat?

Vorallem ist das Fahrverhalten sehr sehr komisch. Vorallem die Bremse macht mir doch sehr zu schaffen. Wenn man die Bremse tritt, dann bremst man nicht sofort mit der Betriebsbremse, sondern erstmal wird über den EMotor Energie zurückgewonnen. Das bedeutet Bremskraftverteilung 100-0, weil die B-Klasse ein FWD ist. Bremst man jetzt in einer langgezogenen Kurve an(progressiv eher leicht) kommt direkt das Heck, weil nur vorne gebremst wird im ersten Moment, dann hackt die normale Betriebsbremse dazu und zieht grade. Ist total unschön zu fahren. Das ESP/Traktionskontrolle ist die Krönung. Es funktioniert noch eine Nummer rauer, als man es aus einem Auto mit Verbrenner kennt. Eine Abbiegung im Nassen mit ein wenig viel Gas angefahren und es fühlt sich an, als ob man von einem Bulldozer gerammt wird.
Die Gasannahme ist auch nur mehr oder weniger eine Gasannahme. Ich würde eher einen dicken Drehknopf aufs Armaturenbrett machen wo draufsteht: Gewünschte Leistung. Die EMaschine gibt so viel Gas, wie sie für richtig hält, die Anforderung über das Gaspedal wird quasi ignoriert. Feinfühliges Fahren -> nicht möglich.
Die Energie-Rückgewinnung funktioniert bei sportlicher Fahrweise ebenfalls nicht. Es wird nur Energie zurückgewonnen, wenn man wie ein Schiff abbremst. Benutzt man die Bertriebsbremse vernünftig, dann wird weiterhin nur die Energie in Wärme umgewandelt.

Was auf jeden Fall sehr positiv ist: Auf Wunsch klimatisert das Auto für den gewünschten Abfahzeitpunkt den Innenraum. Egal wie warum oder kalt es ist, wenn man los will, hat man es immer genau richtig.(wenn dann noch genug Saft zu fahren da ist )

Als Fazit kann ich einfach nur sagen das EAutos im Moment nicht nicht reif sind. Die taugen wirklich nur für das Fahren in Gebäuden und extreme Kurzstrecke in der Stadt. Sportliches Fahren ist einfach noch nicht möglich. Ich will nicht nur 10 mal hintereinander durchbeschleunigen können und dann als Bremsklotz rumfahren. Ich will 10 Stunden am Stück meinem Auto alles abverlangen können ohne Leistungsverlust oder sonst was. Wenn ich das Gas drücke dann muss so viel kommen wie ich will und so lange das nicht der Fall ist, ist ein EAuto einfach unbrauchbar. Leider.
Solange die EAuto Hersteller das mit der Überhitzung noch nicht in den Griff bekommen haben, bleiben es noch Versuchsautos. Das betrifft nicht nur die B-Klasse, sondern quasi fast alle EAutos. Voll Leistung abrufen über die ganze Akkuladung ist noch nicht möglich.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2015)

160 km/h ist doch ok. Ich glaub, so schnell bin ich die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Entspannt Tempomat 130 auf der AB und gut ist. Elektroautos sind halt was für die Stadt und kurze Strecken und in der Regel keine Sportwagen. Da hast du wohl das Konzept nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Januar 2015)

> Ich will 10 Stunden am Stück meinem Auto alles abverlangen können ohne Leistungsverlust oder sonst was. Wenn ich das Gas drücke dann muss so viel kommen wie ich will und so lange das nicht der Fall ist, ist ein EAuto einfach unbrauchbar. Leider.



Es ist für DICH unbrauchbar. Keiner, der sich ne B-Klasse als E-Fahrzeug kauft, fährt mit 400kmh in die Kurve, bremst und guckt ob das Heck kommt. Von daher ist ihm das völlig egal und es ist für ihn kein Kritikpunkt. Der Anspruch einer, ich wiederhole, B-Klasse (!!) ist es nicht Bestzeiten auf der NOS zu fahren.

Ich bin der i3 auch 40km gefahren, ich empfand weder das Gasgeben noch das Bremsen als unangenehm zu betätigen. Vorausgesetzt man tut das in dem Wissen wofür sie wirklich gedacht sind. Das Einzige woran man sich etwas gewöhnen muss ist dass beim Weggehen vom Gaspedal automatisch über den Motor gebremst wird.

Klar rechnen sich E-Fahrzeuge noch nicht und klar sind auch die Reichweiten noch nicht Marktkonform, aber verteufeln brauch man das jetzt nicht nur weil ne B-Klasse nicht um die Kurven geprügelt werden konnte wie man es sich vorgestellt hat.

 Horst Lüning hat seine Erfahrungen auf Youtube dokumentiert und der ist auch begeistert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre nunmal gerne sportlich. Soll ich auf einmal rumeinern, nur weil ich ein Elektroauto fahre?  Es gibt nunmal unterschiedliche Fahrstile und jeder fährt so wie er es für richtig hält. So sehe ich das halt aus meiner Perspektive. Und eine normale B-Klasse mit Verbrenner hat diese Probleme nicht. Da kann man auch zügig mit fahren, auch wenn ich damit nicht unbedingt auf die NOS wollte.

Übrigens kann man die Bremswirkung bei Gaswegnahme einstellen.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Horst Lüning hat seine Erfahrungen auf Youtube dokumentiert und der ist auch begeistert.




Du kuckst den UnterBlog? Ich auch! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9o7pXb7s0XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAX7HmYftNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrKrNaHUTJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rx1yRpxYmtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Januar 2015)

Klar! Istn total kuhler Sack  Durch ihn bin ich auch auf den Geschmack von Whisky bekommen. Aber er hat auch viele interessante Erfahrungen mit div. Fahrzeugherstellern gemacht von denen er berichtet. Das Gute dabei ist halt dass er zu jeder Zeit versucht objektiv zu bleiben.


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Mazda Xedos 6? Da ich jetzt mehr Kilometer fahren muss, werde ich mir ein Auto mit LPG Anlage kaufen. Den grauen NX fahre ich bis der rote NX fertig ist dann nur noch im Sommer zum Spaß. Irgendwie habe ich mich etwas in den Xedos 6 verguckt, wollte am Wochenende einen anschauen aber der war schon verkauft.


----------



## keinnick (27. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch waren 45,8kWh auf 100km. Das ist bei den aktuellen Strompreisen quasi bis auf vielleicht 1-2 Euro genauso viel wie Sprit. Ersparnis = 0, da die Anschaffung eines EAutos das vielfache kostet.
> Vorallem bin ich nicht mal richtig flott gefahren, es war am regnen und viel Verkehr.



Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, gibt Mercedes den Wagen mit einem Verbrauch von "ab 16,6 kWh/100km" an. Da Du fast beim dreifachen gelandet bist, bist Du höchstwahrscheinlich (wenn auch für Deine Verhältnisse nicht flott) nicht all zu sparsam gefahren. Ich glaube so ein Auto ist einfach nix für Dich.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Januar 2015)

> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, gibt Mercedes den Wagen mit einem  Verbrauch von "ab 16,6 kWh/100km" an. Da Du fast beim dreifachen  gelandet bist, bist Du höchstwahrscheinlich (wenn auch für Deine  Verhältnisse nicht flott) nicht all zu sparsam gefahren. Ich glaube so  ein Auto ist einfach nix für Dich.



Ich vermute mal das er ein stärkeres auto hat und auch die leistung nutzt und dan findet er halt 177ps maximal leistung zu wenig, den jeder hat seinen eigenen Fahrstil.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Januar 2015)

Er fährt 150ps.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Januar 2015)

Dan liegt es am fehlenden Motorsound den man hört ja nur noch ein "Surren" oder wird da per lautsprecher nachgeholfen??

Wen man einen 4 zyl. und einen 6 zyl. mit 150ps hat dan hört sich der 6 zyl. immer schneller als der 4 zyl. an finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Lee (27. Januar 2015)

Ich denke du solltest dir nochmal durchlesen was er eigentlich bemängelt hat 

Er hat nicht gesagt, dass sich der Wagen zu langsam anfühlt, sondern, dass bei seinem Fahrstil zum einen ein abartig hoher Energieverbrauch ist (welch Wunder, Leistung fordert nunmal Energie) und vor allem, dass die Leistung nicht lange gehalten werden kann, da die Systeme überhitzen.

Pauschalisiert dann jedoch den Schluss zu ziehen, dass Elektroautos noch weit von Serienreife und Tauglichkeit entfernt sind, nur weil man damit nicht wie ein Rennfahrer durch die Gegend heizen kann ist jedoch etwas Weltfremd 

Aber der Kernthese stimme ich zu. So wie Elektroautos derzeit sind, sind sie für viele Anwendungssituationen untauglich. Ich sehe auch keine Zukunft in Li-Ion Akku Elektroautos. Wir brauchen schleunigst neue Akkumulatoren oder aber alternative Verfahren wie Brennstoffzellen. 
Momentan sind E-Autos nur für Pendler wirklich nutzbar und auch eigentlich nur für jene, die eine Garage haben. Reiner Stadtverkehr wäre auch noch ein Anwendungsbereich. 
Sinnvoll hingegen wären sie für jede Form von Post und Paketdiensten oder auch Taxis. Für so einen Betrieb sind Verbrennungsfahrzeuge wirklich eher ungeeignet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Dan liegt es am fehlenden Motorsound den man hört ja nur noch ein "Surren" oder wird da per lautsprecher nachgeholfen??


Auch daran nicht. Er hat mit seiner fahrweise einfach nur die akkus (zu) warm gefahren, was diese nicht mögen. Wenn das passiert regelt die elektronik freilich ab, damit die dinger nicht hops gehen.
Dazu ist das bremsverhalten nicht wie gewohnt und allgemein ist bei 162 schluß. (zugegeben für ein 180 ps auto etwas langsam-> ließe sich aber mit einem 2. gang beheben, was mercedes so aber nicht baut)
Zu guter letzt wäre da noch die reichweite, die recht gering ist und bei vollgas-fahrten auch nicht größer wird.
Das sind halt so die "mankos" von elektrofahrzeugen gegenüber den verbrennern wobei sein audi allerdings auch nicht weit kommt, wenn er nur auf dem gas steht. 
Alles in allem wäre für TheBadFrag ein elektro-auto mit brennstoffzelle als energielieferant wohl besser geeignet. Bis dahin dauert es aber noch und für reine stadtfahrzeuge reichen auch akku`s.


----------



## JaniZz (27. Januar 2015)

Auto ad acqua evoluta  Parte 2a - Hydromoving Technology: Auto ad acqua evoluta Parte 2a - Hydromoving Technology - YouTube

So was ist doch viel interessanter,  als so ein fahrender Akku 

Im Moment kann ich E-autos auch noch nichts abgewinnen. 

Vor allem, weil die meisten Länder ihr Strom noch mit Atomkraftwerke und kohlekraftwerke produziere.


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Dan liegt es am fehlenden Motorsound...



Nein er denkt einfach nur das jedes Auto wie ein Rennwagen bewegt werden muss...


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Januar 2015)

Haben nicht die Stadtwerke Dortmund oder Düsseldorf mit nem Autohändler zusammen nen E Roadster gebaut?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, gibt Mercedes den Wagen mit einem Verbrauch von "ab 16,6 kWh/100km" an. Da Du fast beim dreifachen gelandet bist, bist Du höchstwahrscheinlich (wenn auch für Deine Verhältnisse nicht flott) nicht all zu sparsam gefahren. Ich glaube so ein Auto ist einfach nix für Dich.


Wie soll man das denn erreichen?  Mit Klima, Licht, Radio und Wischer im Stadtverkehr bin ich da ja schon drüber bei meiner Fahrweise.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auch daran nicht. Er hat mit seiner  fahrweise einfach nur die akkus (zu) warm gefahren, was diese nicht  mögen. Wenn das passiert regelt die elektronik freilich ab, damit die  dinger nicht hops gehen.
> Dazu ist das bremsverhalten nicht wie gewohnt und allgemein ist bei 162  schluß. (zugegeben für ein 180 ps auto etwas langsam-> ließe sich  aber mit einem 2. gang beheben, was mercedes so aber nicht baut)
> Zu guter letzt wäre da noch die reichweite, die recht gering ist und bei vollgas-fahrten auch nicht größer wird.
> Das sind halt so die "mankos" von elektrofahrzeugen gegenüber den  verbrennern wobei sein audi allerdings auch nicht weit kommt, wenn er  nur auf dem gas steht.
> Alles in allem wäre für TheBadFrag ein elektro-auto mit brennstoffzelle  als energielieferant wohl besser geeignet. Bis dahin dauert es aber noch  und für reine stadtfahrzeuge reichen auch akku`s.


Genau das ist es. Ich fahre halt nicht nur 10 Minuten lang flott, sondern auch gerne mal ein paar Stunden am Stück.
Naja mein Audi macht immerhin min. 300km, auch wenn man ordendlich die Tube auspresst, bis sich das Bodenblech ausbeult.  Beim EAuto schaffe ich keine 100km.  
Und da kann ich wieder voll machen und weiter gehts.

Ich bin ja z.B. oft bei VLN Rennen. Da fahre ich morgens los, 330 km Vollgas zum Ring, gucke mir da das Rennen an, fahre an der Strecke rum und dann abends 330 km Vollgas zurück. Bei der heutigen Technik müsste ich nen Anhänger voll mit Akkus mitnehmen um das zu bewerkstelligen.
Da wäre halt eine Brennstoffzelle wirklich das einzig machebare.




Riverna schrieb:


> Nein er denkt einfach nur das jedes Auto wie ein Rennwagen bewegt werden muss...


Starker Regen + Berufsverkehr und ich bewege den wie einen Rennwagen. Wow, wusste gar nicht das ich so verdammt gut fahre.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Januar 2015)

Ich bräuchte mal euren fachkundigen Rat in Sachen Autokauf.

Ich möchte mir demnächst wieder was neues zulegen und bin inzwischen aber ins grübeln gekommen ob ich einen Benziner oder Diesel nehmen soll. Da ich in den letzten Jahren immer etwa 20-25k Kilometer (90%Landstraße/10%Stadt/Dorf) gefahren bin, habe ich zum Diesel gegriffen. Jetzt habe ich aber mal genauer die Modelle die ich gerne hätte angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die gleichpreisigen Benziner oft deutlich weniger gelaufen sind.

Als Beispiel wäre da z.B diverse A3, die als 2.0TDI (140PS) mit fast 100.000km auf der Uhr noch gut und gerne 13-15k Euro kosten sollen. Im selben Preisbereich gibt es aber auch 1.8TFSI (160PS) die etwa 50-60k gelaufen haben. Da ich bei den letzten beiden Autos feststellen musste, dass sich Autos mit über 100.000km schwer an den Mann bringen lassen, war meine Überlegung trotz hoher Jahreslaufleistung einen Benziner zu kaufen.

Ich hatte zumindestens den Eindruck, dass es relativ egal war bei den Inseraten ob die Wagen jetzt 60/70 oder 80k gelaufen haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2015)

Was spricht gegen einen Benziner? Bei ~20000 pro Jahr ist erst die Grenze, ab der sich ein Diesel lohnt. Nicht vergessen das man A3 nur mit Quattro kauft. Ohne fährt der sich nicht wirklich pralle.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie soll man das denn erreichen?  Mit Klima, Licht, Radio und Wischer im Stadtverkehr bin ich da ja schon drüber bei meiner Fahrweise.


*räusper* Wer hat da mal gemeint, das er jedes auto gemäß der herstellerangabe (verbrauch) bewegen kann? *mit dem finger auf dich zeig* 


> Genau das ist es. Ich fahre halt nicht nur 10 Minuten lang flott, sondern auch gerne mal ein paar Stunden am Stück.


Allerdings wirst du auch zugeben müssen, das e-autos mit akku dafür einfach nicht gebaut sind. Dazu ist auch allgemein bekannt, das sich litium-akkus bei starker beanspruchung aufheizen und die das nicht mögen. 


> Ich bin ja z.B. oft bei VLN Rennen. Da fahre ich morgens los, 330 km Vollgas zum Ring, gucke mir da das Rennen an, fahre an der Strecke rum und dann abends 330 km Vollgas zurück.


Brrrr.... Das ist die stecke von mir bis nach berlin und das fahre ich höchsten 2x im jahr. (und selbst das versuche ich zu vermeiden) So gerne fahre ich dann auch nicht auto. Allerdings reicht mir da selbst bei vollgas eine tankladung.  (tanke normal 56l nach)


----------



## Burn_out (27. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen einen Benziner? Bei ~20000 pro Jahr ist erst die Grenze, ab der sich ein Diesel lohnt. Nicht vergessen das man A3 nur mit Quattro kauft. Ohne fährt der sich nicht wirklich pralle.



Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass der Diesel im Unterhalt günstiger ist. Was Steuer, Versicherung und Sprit angeht, spare ich p.A etwa 700-800€ wenn ich Diesel fahre gegenüber einem Benziner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2015)

Steuer kostet beim Diesel mehr, Wartung ist deutlich teurer, Versicherung etwa gleich, Reparaturen sind beim Diesel deutlich teurer. Nur der Sprit kostet weniger.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> *räusper* Wer hat da mal gemeint, das er  jedes auto gemäß der herstellerangabe (verbrauch) bewegen kann? *mit dem  finger auf dich zeig*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann darf ich aber nicht "normal" fahren. Dann muss ich wirklich aus Sparmodus gehen, dann ist das kein Problem.
Zum Ring hin und zurück mache ich 2 Mal voll.  Ist aber nicht komplett leer, wenn ich nachtanke.


----------



## Burn_out (27. Januar 2015)

Welche Reparaturen sind den teurer beim Diesel? Ich habe leider keinen großen Vergleich. Ich hatte bis jetzt einen A3 8L 1.6er, einen 8P 1.9TDI und aktuell einen E90 320d LCI. Außer "normalen" Verschleißteilen wie Radlager, Bremsen und Ölwechsel war bisher nichts. Und bevor beim Diesel der DPF mal kommt, habe ich den schon rechtzeitig verkauft.

Bei der Versicherung ist aber aufjedenfall der Diesel ein gutes Stück teurer gewesen. Aber das hatte ich in meiner Rechnung ja schon berücksichtigt. Die Steuern sind mit 80€ mehr pro Jahr bei einer 2 Liter Maschine auch eher nebensächlich. Der Sprit macht da schon den größten Batzen aus, zumal Diesel an sich weniger kostet und ein Diesel auch etwa 2-3 Liter weniger auf 100km nimmt.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2015)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Welche Reparaturen sind den teurer beim Diesel?


Also bei meinem Vater gabs im letzten halben Jahr zB die Glühkerzen, diverse Schläuche (kaum zu glauben, was die zT für nen bisschen geformtes Gummi haben wollen - mit 120+ für nen popeligen Unterdruckschlauch is man dabei und davon hat der Motor ne Menge...), Temperatursensoren in der Ansaugung, LLK (war voll Öl - keiner weiß warum ). Hat jetzt 175.000 drauf - nen Y30DT.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Vater gabs im letzten halben Jahr zB die Glühkerzen,


Seit wann wechselt man die?  Meine stecken seit knapp 300000 km im motor (werden jetzt vermutlich auch nur noch sch... heraus zu bekommen sein) und das ding springt auch bei -5 grad noch an wie im hochsommer.


> diverse Schläuche (kaum zu glauben, was die zT für nen bisschen geformtes Gummi haben wollen - mit 120+ für nen popeligen Unterdruckschlauch is man dabei und davon hat der Motor ne Menge...),


Was fährt er? Bei VW ist sowas meterware und ich hab es für lau bekommen. (und halt selbst fix rein gestöpselt)


> LLK (war voll Öl - keiner weiß warum ).


Ich würde langsam über einen neuen turbo nachdenken oder das auto verkaufen. Ein hauch öl im LLK ist normal, heraus laufen sollte es aber nicht unbedingt. (zumindest bei VW)


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Seit wann wechselt man die?  Meine stecken seit knapp 300000 km im motor (werden jetzt vermutlich auch nur noch sch... heraus zu bekommen sein) und das ding springt auch bei -5 grad noch an wie im hochsommer.
> 
> Ich würde langsam über einen neuen turbo nachdenken oder das auto verkaufen. Ein hauch öl im LLK ist normal, heraus laufen sollte es aber nicht unbedingt. (zumindest bei VW)


Weil Glühkerzen im Schnitt nur so um die 100tkm halten. Die tauschen wir durch die Bank bei allen Dieseln regelmäßig.

Woher weist du denn das es vom Turbo kommt?  Das kann wesendlich mehr Gründe haben.



Burn_out schrieb:


> Welche Reparaturen sind den teurer beim Diesel?  Ich habe leider keinen großen Vergleich. Ich hatte bis jetzt einen A3 8L  1.6er, einen 8P 1.9TDI und aktuell einen E90 320d LCI. Außer "normalen"  Verschleißteilen wie Radlager, Bremsen und Ölwechsel war bisher nichts.  Und bevor beim Diesel der DPF mal kommt, habe ich den schon rechtzeitig  verkauft.
> 
> Bei der Versicherung ist aber aufjedenfall der Diesel ein gutes Stück  teurer gewesen. Aber das hatte ich in meiner Rechnung ja schon  berücksichtigt. Die Steuern sind mit 80€ mehr pro Jahr bei einer 2 Liter  Maschine auch eher nebensächlich. Der Sprit macht da schon den größten  Batzen aus, zumal Diesel an sich weniger kostet und ein Diesel auch etwa  2-3 Liter weniger auf 100km nimmt.


Alle Reparaturen beim Diesel am Motor sind deutlich teurer. Da kostet jedes Teil gleich immer ordendlich Scheine. Generell halten Benziner deutlich länger ohne Reparatur durch als Diesel. In der Firma repariere ich etwa 70% Diesel und 30% Benziner.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was fährt er?


Opel Signum - Motor habe ich im von dir zT zitierten Beitrag ja schon genannt . Die Schläuche haben teilweise ihre Befestigungsclips "integriert" und sind Formteile - Meterware wäre zu einfach .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Woher weist du denn das es vom Turbo kommt?  Das kann wesendlich mehr Gründe haben.


Die da wären? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kommt vor dem LLK der turbo und danach nur noch der motor. (steht also auch noch unter druck)
Zudem hab ich mich auch schon belehren lassen müssen, das so ein turbo nie ganz dicht ist und deshalb ständig kleinste mengen öl über den LLK in die brennräume drückt. (nicht so viel das es groß auffällt) Dabei wird der turbo, zumindest bei meinem auto, über den motor geschmiert. (also mit dem öl aus dem motor)
Und wie das ausschaut wenn er komplett undicht ist, weiß ich mittlerweile auch. Dann steigt mit dem anspringen des turbos schlagartig der ölverbrauch und man zieht eine schöne und vor allem große weiße fahne hinter sich her.
Auf der anderen seite habe ich es bei einem fiat-transporter aber auch schon gesehen, das das ding einfach fest gegangen ist. (steckte ein normaler renault turbo-diesel ohne direkteinspritzung drin)


nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Schläuche haben teilweise ihre  Befestigungsclips "integriert" und sind Formteile - Meterware wäre zu  einfach .


Ist aber ungünstig gelöst.


----------



## Zoon (28. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> LLK (war voll Öl - keiner weiß warum ). Hat jetzt 175.000 drauf - nen Y30DT.



Wenns wirklich der Turbo ist solltest schleunigst handeln. Bisher hat der LLK dann wohl die Ölsuppe "aufgehalten" aber irgendwann bist dann bei den Punkt wo der Motor den Schnodder dann ansaugt und das eigene Öl verbrennt "Runaway Diesel" (einfach mal bei YT eingeben) und der Motor geht quasi suizid.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Im selben Preisbereich gibt es aber auch 1.8TFSI (160PS) die etwa 50-60k gelaufen haben. Da ich bei den letzten beiden Autos feststellen musste, dass sich Autos mit über 100.000km schwer an den Mann bringen lassen, war meine Überlegung trotz hoher Jahreslaufleistung einen Benziner zu kaufen.



Wenn TFSI mit Steuerkette, dann am besten Probehören beim / nach dem Starten, ob hier was schleift, rasselt oder klackert. Da längt sich gern mal die Kette und sowas kann unter Umständen teuer werden... Hier ein Video wo man die Geräusche sehr gut hört: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AecKQwc6tTE. Ist aber bei den 1.8er und 2.0er von Audi jetzt nicht großartig bekannt, dass die Probleme mit den Ketten hätten.


----------



## ich558 (28. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute ich muss mal kurz was dazwischen frage.
Ich habe eine Möglichkeit bei BMW Regensburg ein Praktikum für 6 Monate zu machen. Es ist zwar noch nix fix aber das erste was ich mir gerade denks ist, was wenn ich mit meinem Audi auf einem Parkplatz mit 15433³ BMWs stehe 
Oder schaut auf sowas keiner und es stehen dort viele nicht BMWs?


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

Nicht jeder, der bei BMW arbeitet, kann sich automatisch auch einen leisten also glaube ich nicht dass du mit deinem Audi auffallen wirst.
Wobei ich ja mal gehört habe, dass man als Mitarbeiter dort Rabatte bekommt. Gibt's das noch? Haben wir hier jemand, der bei BMW werkt?


----------



## Joselman (28. Januar 2015)

VW hat es irgendwann mal seinen Mitarbeitern untersagt auf dem Firmenparkplatz mit Fremdfabrikaten zu parken. Ob das noch so ist und wie es bei BMW aussieht keine Ahnung...


----------



## Ruptet (28. Januar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich muss mal kurz was dazwischen frage.
> Ich habe eine Möglichkeit bei BMW Regensburg ein Praktikum für 6 Monate zu machen. Es ist zwar noch nix fix aber das erste was ich mir gerade denks ist, was wenn ich mit meinem Audi auf einem Parkplatz mit 15433³ BMWs stehe
> Oder schaut auf sowas keiner und es stehen dort viele nicht BMWs?



Bin auch mit nem Audi zu meiner Mercedes stelle gefahren, dort wars aber wirklich so das fast jeder nen Benz hatte.
Als Mitarbeiter kriegt man da gute Angebote, egal ob gebrauchte oder neuwagen, dazu darfst ja auch nach der Arbeit in die Werkstatt reinfahren und kostenlos dran rumschrauben.
Wenn man sich auskennt und keine 150 Stundensatz zahlen will schon top


----------



## aloha84 (28. Januar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> VW hat es irgendwann mal seinen Mitarbeitern untersagt auf dem Firmenparkplatz mit Fremdfabrikaten zu parken. Ob das noch so ist und wie es bei BMW aussieht keine Ahnung...



Nein das war ein wenig anders.
Autos von Fremdherstellern hatten einen Zettel an der Frontscheibe, auf dem stand sinngemäß: ".......wir wollen und können ihnen nicht die Automarke vorschreiben, aber sie sollten sich vielleicht mal überlegen wer für ihren sicheren Arbeitsplatz sorgt....."


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> VW hat es irgendwann mal seinen Mitarbeitern untersagt auf dem Firmenparkplatz mit Fremdfabrikaten zu parken.



 Die haben ja einen an der Waffel...

Aber anscheinend stimmt es (wobei ja gesagt wurde, der Werksschutz am Eingang zum Parkplatz hätte da etwas "überreagiert") und es hat so was ähnliches auch schon bei Opel und BMW gegeben, sagt jedenfalls mal Google:

www.peugeotforum.de ? Thema anzeigen - Tickt VW noch richtig?

BMW: Verwarnungen an Mitarbeiter, die Fremdmarke fahren

7.000 BMW-Mitarbeiter fahren wohl Fremdfabrikate, jetzt fordert BMW zum Wechsel auf. [Archiv] - BMW-Treff Forum

Opel-Chef lässt "Fremdfahrer" um die Ecke parken

Leider sind die meisten Links zu den originalen Beiträgen tot.

Trotzdem sehe ich, für dich als Praktikant, nach wie vor kein Problem. Wenn du jetzt fix angestellt und schon seit Jahren bei der Bude wärst, wäre es vermutlich ratsamer, sich auch einen BMW zuzulegen  (ist vermutlich besser für die Aufstiegschancen.....).


----------



## aloha84 (28. Januar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Trotzdem sehe ich, für dich als Praktikant, nach wie vor kein Problem. Wenn du jetzt fix angestellt und schon seit Jahren bei der Bude wärst,* wäre es vermutlich ratsamer, sich auch einen BMW zuzulegen * (ist vermutlich besser für die Aufstiegschancen.....).



Wie es bei BMW ist weiß ich nicht, aber ein Freund arbeitet seit über 10 Jahren im VW-Werk Hannover.
Um es mal mit seinen Worten auszudrücken: "Durch die hohen Mitarbeiterrabatte wärst du bescheuert kein VAG-Wagen zu fahren...."


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich der Turbo ist solltest schleunigst handeln. Bisher hat der LLK dann wohl die Ölsuppe "aufgehalten" aber irgendwann bist dann bei den Punkt wo der Motor den Schnodder dann ansaugt und das eigene Öl verbrennt "Runaway Diesel" (einfach mal bei YT eingeben) und der Motor geht quasi suizid.


Papa ist bei seinem alten Renault Scenic, oder wie der Eimer hieß, in nem Tunnel der Turbo gestorben. Er hat den Fehler gemacht, den Leerlauf einzulegen, und ab da war der Motor nicht mehr zu stoppen, hat auf abartigen Drehzahlen sein ganzes Motoröl verbrannt.

Fun Fact: Neuen Turbo rein und der lief sogar noch - kp, wie lange, irgendjemand aus Osteuropa wollte den Wagen trotz Vorgeschichte noch haben, und wir waren froh, den los zu sein.


----------



## ich558 (28. Januar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Nicht jeder, der bei BMW arbeitet, kann sich automatisch auch einen leisten also glaube ich nicht dass du mit deinem Audi auffallen wirst.
> Wobei ich ja mal gehört habe, dass man als Mitarbeiter dort Rabatte bekommt. Gibt's das noch? Haben wir hier jemand, der bei BMW werkt?



30% Rabatt und noch einige Vergünstigungen laut einem Freund der ebenfalls dort gerade ein Praktikum macht 
Gut dann mach ich mir noch keine Sorgen mit dem Audi.....müssen mich eh erst mal nehmen *pray*


----------



## ebastler (28. Januar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> 30% Rabatt und noch einige Vergünstigungen laut einem Freund der ebenfalls dort gerade ein Praktikum macht
> Gut dann mach ich mir noch keine Sorgen mit dem Audi.....müssen mich eh erst mal nehmen *pray*


Solange du nen Audi fährst ist halt die Frage, ob die dich nehmen 

Ne, ich denke, das wird total egal sein…
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass die bei Praktikanten auf die Fähigkeiten achten, und nicht darauf, welches Auto sie fahren - das wäre ein echtes Armutszeugnis für eine Firma.


----------



## ich558 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich kenn jemanden mit nem M4 den leih ich mir einfach für das halbe Jahr dann müssen sie mir die Stelle geben


----------



## aloha84 (28. Januar 2015)

Gibts bei so einem Praktikum eigentlich Kohle?


----------



## ich558 (28. Januar 2015)

Hab gehört 800€ sollens sein weiß aber nicht wie sehr das standort- und tätigkeitsabhänig ist.


----------



## keinnick (28. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube Du machst Dir zu viele Gedanken. Du bist (zukünftig) Praktikant. Da wird sich niemand großartig darum scheren mit welcher Marke Du dort auf dem Hof stehst. Da kannst Du auch mit nem Mofa zur Arbeit kommen und das muss niemanden kümmern. Wenn Du später dort mal fest angestellt bist dann mag das anders aussehen. Da sieht der Arbeitgeber natürlich gerne wenn man das eigene Fabrikat fährt, wofür er einem dann aber meist auch "Vergünstigungen" einräumt. Zwingen kann er Dich natürlich nicht aber das ist halt immer so eine "Gratwanderung" -  ich kenne das aus anderen Firmen / Konzernen mit den sog. "eigenen Produkten".


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2015)

Meist sind die Vergünstigungen so hoch dass sich solche "Probleme" von selbst lösen. Dazu sind die meisten Mitarbeiter auch einfach stolz auf "ihre" Produkte und würden schon deswegen nichts Anderes nehmen. 

Bezüglich letzterem hab ich z.B. ein paar Kollegen die über das Programmieren einer Verdecksteuerung zu Cabriofahrern geworden sind.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> 30% Rabatt und noch einige Vergünstigungen ...



Haha, na dann... *gleich mal guckt ob noch Jobs bei BMW offen stehen*


----------



## skycurve (28. Januar 2015)

Also der Anteil an BMWs an Niederlassung Dingolfing am normalen "Arbeiterparkplatz" ist genau so hoch, wie auf dem Supermarktpark.  Bei weitem nicht jeder, der bei BMW o.ä. arbeitet, will/kann einen gebrauchten BMW für 25k kaufen, wo es einen Rabatt geben würde.

Gruß


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

Hab ich ja auch schon erwähnt.



> Nicht jeder, der bei BMW arbeitet, kann sich automatisch auch einen leisten.



..so gerne das der Vorstand auch sehen würde. Dann müssten die aber auch mal auf ein paar Euros an Sonderzahlungen verzichten und stattdessen mal das Geld nach Unten durchreichen... aber wie heißt es so schön, jeder ist sich selbst am Nächsten.


----------



## skycurve (28. Januar 2015)

jop, wobei BMW im Schnitt trotzdem deutlich mehr zahlt, als andere (kleinere) Firmen 

Gruß


----------



## ich558 (28. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du machst Dir zu viele Gedanken. Du bist (zukünftig) Praktikant. Da wird sich niemand großartig darum scheren mit welcher Marke Du dort auf dem Hof stehst. Da kannst Du auch mit nem Mofa zur Arbeit kommen und das muss niemanden kümmern. Wenn Du später dort mal fest angestellt bist dann mag das anders aussehen. Da sieht der Arbeitgeber natürlich gerne wenn man das eigene Fabrikat fährt, wofür er einem dann aber meist auch "Vergünstigungen" einräumt. Zwingen kann er Dich natürlich nicht aber das ist halt immer so eine "Gratwanderung" -  ich kenne das aus anderen Firmen / Konzernen mit den sog. "eigenen Produkten".




Was ich jetzt so im WWW alles gelesen habe siehts eh nicht rosig aus die Stelle zu bekommen. Hab noch kein Studium und genau das wäre aber auch eine Qualifikation. Hab den BMW Mitarbeiter der mir paar Infos zum Tätigkeitsfeld gesendet hat trotzdem mal gefragt ob ich ohne Studium überhaupt eine Chance habe. Antwort steht noch aus denke aber nicht dass das was wird 
Möchte ja gerne was in diesem Bereich machen aber will nicht erst ein paar Jahre studieren. Für ein Duales Studium hab ich leider einen kack Abi Schnitt.
Aber wenn man eben durch ein Praktikum schon mal ein Bein im Unternehmen hat würden sich sicher mehr Möglichkeiten eröffnen.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Januar 2015)

skycurve schrieb:


> jop, wobei BMW im Schnitt trotzdem deutlich mehr zahlt, als andere (kleinere) Firmen
> 
> Gruß



Das ist weniger ein Thema der Firmengröße, sondern der Branche. In der Autobranche ist es so, die OEMs und die First Tier Lieferanten geben sich nicht viel, drunter wirds dann mitunter weniger. Im "normalen" Maschinenbau wird generell etwas weniger gezahlt und in anderen Branchen eben entsprechend der dortigen Tarifverträge (zumindest solange man von einigermaßen qualifizierter Arbeit spricht).

Was man aber bei all den Gehaltsvorstellungen, die hier einige wie ich weiß hegen betrachten muss. Dort wo die höchsten Gehälter gezahlt werden sind üblicherweise die Lebenshaltungskosten auch höher. Ein Kumpel wollte mich unbedingt zum Daimler abwerben, aber neben meinen prinzipiellen Vorbehalten zu so einem Wechsel würde ich da praktisch dasselbe verdienen (zumindest wenn ich die Aussagen der Headhunter zugrunde lege), aber in S oder der Region auch mindestens doppelt so hohe Kosten für ein Haus haben + viel Spaß z.B. am Pragsattel jeden Morgen und jeden Abend... Wichtig ist eben was unterm Strich rauskommt und was das auch an Einschränkungen bedeutet. 

Noch zum Thema Autowahl - bei uns fahren die meisten das Auto was für sie am günstigsten ist und das erfüllt was man braucht. Die meisten Fahrer, die ein PKW mit einem Produkt von uns fahren tun dies eher "zufällig". Mir käme es nicht in den Sinn gezielt ein Fahrzeug zu wählen, das ein Produkt aus unserem Hause hat wenn ich dadurch mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen müsste. Die allermeisten meiner Kollegen sehen das ähnlich pragmatisch. Ich bekomme aber auch keinen besonderen Rabatt oder sonstige Vergünstigungen bei der Auswahl meines Firmenwagens wenn ich einen nehme mit unserem Produkt drin - bei der Auswahl meines A1 hab ich kurz mit Fahrzeugen dieser Klasse mit Getrieben von uns geliebäugelt (Fiesta, Mini) aber die waren schlicht teurer für mich... Die Ebene über mir muss dagegen soweit ich weiß ein Fahrzeug mit einem Produkt von uns nehmen.

Da ich auch regelmäßig in M bei einem großem OEM bin, kann ich aber sehen, dass dort auf dem Parkplatz bzw. im Parkhaus der Anteil der Produkte dieser Firma bestimmt 80% ausmachen. Intern wird dort recht agressiv für den Kauf oder Leasing eines Fahrzeugs aus dem eigenen Hause geworben - Zwang kann und wird aber wohl keiner ausgeübt.

Beim Daimler wird es ähnlich sein - mein Praktikantenmeister damals fuhr z.B. Fiat... Ein Bekannter, der bei Ford schafft fährt laut eigener Aussage aus Prinzip kein Ford Produkt...


----------



## keinnick (28. Januar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt so im WWW alles gelesen habe siehts eh nicht rosig aus die Stelle zu bekommen. Hab noch kein Studium und genau das wäre aber auch eine Qualifikation. Hab den BMW Mitarbeiter der mir paar Infos zum Tätigkeitsfeld gesendet hat trotzdem mal gefragt ob ich ohne Studium überhaupt eine Chance habe. Antwort steht noch aus denke aber nicht dass das was wird
> Möchte ja gerne was in diesem Bereich machen aber will nicht erst ein paar Jahre studieren. Für ein Duales Studium hab ich leider einen kack Abi Schnitt.
> Aber wenn man eben durch ein Praktikum schon mal ein Bein im Unternehmen hat würden sich sicher mehr Möglichkeiten eröffnen.



Einfach mal austesten, mehr als nein sagen können sie nicht. Gib einfach Dein bestes, dann musst Du Dir hinterher selbst nichts vorwerfen. Und wer weiß, vielleicht klappt es ja. Du wärst nicht der erste, der durch "Glück" in eine Stelle rein rutscht, für die er meinte, gar nicht qualifiziert zu sein. (Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung  )


----------



## Beam39 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß das Werksmitarbeiter der VAG bzw. Audi +-20% auf ein Neufahrzeug bekommen und fürs Leasing 1% des Gesamtpreises vom zusammengestellten Fahrzeug monatlich zahlen, inkl. Vollkasko (500€ Selbstbeteiligung), Steuer und 15tkm.

Für jemanden der lieber Neuwagen fährt kann das schon attraktiv sein, aber man muss bedenken dass man für nen halbwegs gut ausgestatteten A6 mindesten 600€ im Monat zahlen müsste, obs das einemwert ist muss man selber entscheiden. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit das Fahrzeug nach Auslauf des Leasingvertrags zu übernehmen, da sollen dann teilweise doch recht enorme Rabatte zusammenkommen, deutlich mehr als die 20%.

So nach dem Motto: "Nehmen sie uns ja die scheiss Kiste ab damit wir uns nicht darum kümmern müssen"


----------



## Ruptet (28. Januar 2015)

Bevor man sich n Neuwagen kauft lieber gleich nen Jahreswagen oder jungen Gebrauchten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Januar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich muss mal kurz was dazwischen frage.
> Ich habe eine Möglichkeit bei BMW Regensburg ein Praktikum für 6 Monate zu machen. Es ist zwar noch nix fix aber das erste was ich mir gerade denks ist, was wenn ich mit meinem Audi auf einem Parkplatz mit 15433³ BMWs stehe
> Oder schaut auf sowas keiner und es stehen dort viele nicht BMWs?



Völlig egal.
Ich fahre selbst nen BMW und arbeite bei Volkswagen und hatte damit noch nie Probleme.
Sprücke von den Kollegen gibt's natürlich ab und zu 
Wobei es auch Personen gibt, die sowas überhaupt nicht verstehen können. Aber das sind dann solche, die noch nie was anderes außer vw gefahren sind und/oder extrem verhärtete Vorurteile besitzen. So sind aber die wenigsten.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Haha, na dann... *gleich mal guckt ob noch Jobs bei BMW offen stehen*



Solche Vergünstigungen hast du eigentlich bei jedem größeren Betrieb.
Bei den großen Konzernen kommen dann noch oft Rabatte von anderen Firmen und Unternehmen dazu (von Technik (Haushalt, Auto,...) über Mode, Unterhaltung, Hobby, etc. pp.)


----------



## Kusanar (28. Januar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Solche Vergünstigungen hast du eigentlich bei jedem größeren Betrieb.
> Bei den großen Konzernen kommen dann noch oft Rabatte von anderen Firmen und Unternehmen dazu (von Technik (Haushalt, Auto,...) über Mode, Unterhaltung, Hobby, etc. pp.)



Jupp, so ein Vorteilsportal hat mein Arbeitgeber auch. Leider ist kein Autohersteller drunter unter den vielen Angeboten.


Kennt sich jemand mit dem Q4 Allrad von Alfa Romeo aus? Taugt der was?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die da wären? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kommt vor dem LLK der turbo und danach nur noch der motor. (steht also auch noch unter druck)
> Zudem hab ich mich auch schon belehren lassen müssen, das so ein turbo nie ganz dicht ist und deshalb ständig kleinste mengen öl über den LLK in die brennräume drückt. (nicht so viel das es groß auffällt) Dabei wird der turbo, zumindest bei meinem auto, über den motor geschmiert. (also mit dem öl aus dem motor)
> Und wie das ausschaut wenn er komplett undicht ist, weiß ich mittlerweile auch. Dann steigt mit dem anspringen des turbos schlagartig der ölverbrauch und man zieht eine schöne und vor allem große weiße fahne hinter sich her.
> Auf der anderen seite habe ich es bei einem fiat-transporter aber auch schon gesehen, das das ding einfach fest gegangen ist. (steckte ein normaler renault turbo-diesel ohne direkteinspritzung drin)


-Kolben geschmolzen
-Kolbenringe defekt
-Billigöl gefahren
-DPF/DPF Sensorik defekt
-Ölabscheider verstopft/defekt
-Zylinderkopf gerissen
-Extrem wenig Last/viel Leerlauf bei sehr kalten Temperaturen

Es geht ja vor den Turbo immer noch die Vollast Entlüftung des Motors. Da kann das Öl auch herkommen. Normalerweise ölt ein Turbo nur extrem wenig. Der Turbo ist natürlich auch total vollgelaufen mit Öl, wenn die Entlüftung vor dem Turbo das ganze Motoröl ausspuckt. Normalerweise ist ein Turbo entweder total kaputt und spuckt literweise Öl aus oder er ist noch dicht. Langsam verschleißen kann der eigentlich nicht.




Kusanar schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit dem Q4 Allrad von Alfa Romeo aus? Taugt der was?


Ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als der FWD.  Bei den Allrad Tests ist meistens Audi mit den Japanern vorn, dann Daimler und dann BMW. Alfa hat ja nicht so die große Erfahrung in Sachen Allrad.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2015)

Wie soll Alfa auch Tests gewinnen an denen sie nicht teilnehmen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2015)

Sagen wir es mal so... Wenn Alfa den besten Allrad auf dem Markt hätte, dann wäre das sicherlich schon getestet worden. 

...und ich als Allrad Junk hätte den bestimmt schonmal gefahren...


----------



## winner961 (28. Januar 2015)

Der Q4 ist eigentlich richtig cool. Bin ihn nur mal im 159 2.4jtd mal gefahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2015)

Den Unterschied zwischen einem "guten" und einem "schlechten" Allrad durch fahren zu erkennen, da braucht man schon ein wenig Erfahrung. Besser wie ein normaler FWD Alfa fährt er auf jeden Fall. Der Mehrpreis lohnt sich auch auf jeden Fall.

Ein guter Allrad macht halt deutlich mehr als nur die 4 Räder mit dem Motor zu verbinden. Dafür muss man das Auto aber auch entsprechend flott bewegen, sonst merkt man es nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Kolben geschmolzen
> -Kolbenringe defekt
> -Zylinderkopf gerissen


Wenn du so einen defekt am auto hast ist ein LLK voll öl, in meinen augen, noch das kleinste sorge. 


> -DPF/DPF Sensorik defekt


Eigentlich das selbe wie oben. Meine 13 jahre alte kiste überwacht ja schon alles, aber bei den heutigen fährt das auto in so einem fall doch bestimmt schon die disco-kugel heraus.


> -Billigöl gefahren
> -Ölabscheider verstopft/defekt


Kann ich beides nicht beurteilen. Das billige öl was ich kenne ist durch die bank dickflüssiger/zäher als das longlife in meinem motor (wird kaum so gut durch die ritzen passen) und vom ölabscheider hab ich auf die schnelle keine näheren infos zu funktionsweise gefunden. (halt ein teil was mich bis jetzt nicht tangiert hat)


> -Extrem wenig Last/viel Leerlauf bei sehr kalten Temperaturen


Da müßte ja bei meinem privaten und beim firmenfahrzeug mittlerweile ein see im LLK sein da ich fast nur spritsparend fahre. (ich währe wohl eher ein elektro-auto fahrer ) Nur hab ich bei beiden fast null öl-verbrauch und irgendwo her müßte es ja kommen. (30000 km ohne nachkippen)


> Normalerweise ist ein Turbo entweder total kaputt und spuckt literweise Öl aus oder er ist noch dicht.


Bei mir ist der öl-verbrauch langsam etwas angestiegen (zuletzt vor dem wechsel ca. 1L öl auf 30000 km) und dann irgendwann hat sich der lader schlagartig mit einer weißen rauchfahne verabschiedet. (lief noch und hat nur beim laufen öl mit durch gepustet) Mit dem neuen lader hat sich das wieder normalisiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn du so einen defekt am auto hast ist ein LLK voll öl, in meinen augen, noch das kleinste sorge.
> 
> Eigentlich das selbe wie oben. Meine 13 jahre alte kiste überwacht ja schon alles, aber bei den heutigen fährt das auto in so einem fall doch bestimmt schon die disco-kugel heraus.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt.  Wobei man das nicht mal unbedingt sofort merken muss.

Nein, muss nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn die Werte nur so weit abweichen, dass sie noch innerhalb der Genzwerte liegen, dann geht nichts an. Stichwort Kontaktfehler/Übergangswiderstand.

Das gute Baumarkt Öl haut sich ein Motor weg wie Sprit, wenn das ordendlich warm ist. Da hilft auch der beste Ölabscheider nichts mehr. Billiges Öl produziert teilweise extremst viel Ölnebel.

Ist es denn auch immer richtig kalt, wenn du mit deinem Firmen/Privatfahrzeug fährst? Und nie Autobahn und nie mehr als 1500rpm? Es sammelt sich nur extrem viel Kondensat, wenn es kalt ist und der Luftdurchsatz sehr gering. Gibt man einmal volles Rohr ist alles wieder raus. Opa der nen Jahr lang mit seinem Diesel nur in der Stadt gefahren ist, kann sowas durchaus schaffen.

Der Ölverbrauch muss nicht zwangsläufig durch den Turbo gekommen sein. Ölverbrauch kann sehr viele Gründe haben. Mit einem "leicht" defekten Turbo fährt man nämlich keine 30tkm mehr rum.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das stimmt.  Wobei man das nicht mal unbedingt sofort merken muss.


Also wem ein geschmolzener kolben nicht auffält, dem ist glaube nicht mehr zu helfen. 


> Ist es denn auch immer richtig kalt, wenn du mit deinem Firmen/Privatfahrzeug fährst? Und nie Autobahn und nie mehr als 1500rpm?


Die fragen erübrigen sich glaube, aber die 2 autos fahren unter den selben (umwelt-) bedingungen wie alle autos in deutschland. Dazu lasse ich gerade beim firmenauto in der übergangszeit ab und zu den motor warm tuckern, weil sich so ein hauch dünner eis-film auf der scheibe so bescheiden abkratzen lässt. (im privaten hab ich standheizung )
Autobahn sehen beide übrigens nicht übermäßig oft wobei ich dank meinem hobby den privaten passat ein wenig mehr davon "gönne". 
Beim firmenwagen habe ich dagegen das paradoxon das ich quasi nicht mehr auswärts fahre, seidem ich ein langstreckentaugliches auto hab. (wenn ich bedenke wie häufig ich den 69ps saugdiesel-caddy davor gen münchen gejagt habe...) Der sieht fast ausschließlich stadt und landstraße, wobei bei 100km/h dank dem langen getriebe auch nie mehr als 1800 touren anliegen. (und das macht mir probleme mit dem DPF)


> Opa der nen Jahr lang mit seinem Diesel nur in der Stadt gefahren ist, kann sowas durchaus schaffen.


Also wenn opa nur stadt fährt, hat der aber keinen diesel. Das sehen die ganz schnell ein, wenn nur max. 5000km im jahr gefahren werden. (auch oma sieht das ein )


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also wem ein geschmolzener kolben nicht auffält, dem ist glaube nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Die fragen erübrigen sich glaube, aber die 2 autos fahren unter den selben (umwelt-) bedingungen wie alle autos in deutschland. Dazu lasse ich gerade beim firmenauto in der übergangszeit ab und zu den motor warm tuckern, weil sich so ein hauch dünner eis-film auf der scheibe so bescheiden abkratzen lässt. (im privaten hab ich standheizung )
> Autobahn sehen beide übrigens nicht übermäßig oft wobei ich dank meinem hobby den privaten passat ein wenig mehr davon "gönne".
> ...


Wenn ein Loch drin ist, dann ja. Ich bin schon 2 Autos gefahren, wo man es nicht merken konnte. Der eine hatte hohen Ölverbrauch, der andere einen geschmolzenen DPF. Ursache bei beiden war ein geschmolzener Kolben.

Die Landstraßen Fahrten sind dann schon wieder genug um das kondensierte Öl/Wassergemisch aus dem LLK rauszupusten. Da sollte genug Ladedruck anliegen um das mit der Zeit alles mitzureißen. Und warum fährst du dann nicht mal mit ein bischen mehr rpm, wenn du deswegen immer Probleme mit dem DPF bekommst? Ich glaube kaum das du durch spritsparendes fahren 2000€ für nen neuen DPF zusammensparst...

Du wunderst dich wie viele Leute mit einem Diesel keine 5000 im Jahr fahren!


----------



## Riverna (28. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen einem "guten" und einem "schlechten" Allrad durch fahren zu erkennen, da braucht man schon ein wenig Erfahrung.



Und trotzdem gefällt dir dein "Allrad"? 

So ab dem Wochenende bin ich auch mit einem Gasauto unterwegs... richtige Spardose. Alleine an Versicherung und Steuer spare ich im Jahr 254Euro und beim Kraftstoff sogar 1500Euro.


----------



## watercooled (28. Januar 2015)

Was haste dir zugelegt? Oder läuft Willy jetzt auf Gas?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gefällt dir dein "Allrad"?



Habe ich das gesagt?

Es ist zumindest 10x besser als ein A3 ohne Allrad. Ich hätte auch lieber einen richtigen aber als erstes Auto einfach so 30000€ für nen ordendliches Auto aus dem Hut zaubern kann ich auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (28. Januar 2015)

Kauf dir doch einen alten Legacy der hat "richtiges" Allrad 



watercooled schrieb:


> Was haste dir zugelegt? Oder läuft Willy jetzt auf Gas?



Hab ihn zwar per Telefon schon die Zusage gemacht, aber hol ich erst Freitag Abend ab. Es wird ein Nissan Almera N15 SR... mein Favorit wäre zwar ein Mazda Xedos 6, aber da mir der Wagen zu gut gefällt würde ich da wieder Fahrwerk, Felgen usw machen. Einen Almera finde ich nicht wirklich schön, vielleicht lass ich dann die Finger davon. 

Für mich hat die Kiste aber eine ziemlich gute Ausstattung, es ist das Emotion Modell: 

Sportsitze, Nebelscheinwerfer, Fahrer und Beifahrerairbag, Seitenairbag, dritte Bremsleuchte, Klimaanlage, E-Schiebedach, Zentralverrieglung ... und EZ 99. Damit ist es mit abstand das neuste Auto was ich hätte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Landstraßen Fahrten sind dann schon wieder genug um das kondensierte Öl/Wassergemisch aus dem LLK rauszupusten. Da sollte genug Ladedruck anliegen um das mit der Zeit alles mitzureißen. Und warum fährst du dann nicht mal mit ein bischen mehr rpm, wenn du deswegen immer Probleme mit dem DPF bekommst? Ich glaube kaum das du durch spritsparendes fahren 2000€ für nen neuen DPF zusammensparst...


Bei meinem privaten muß ich mich gott sei dank noch nicht mit so einem DPF-gedöns herum schlagen und beim firmen-auto juckt es mich nicht.  Letzteres ist eh ein leasing-fahrzeug und wird wohl nach 5 jahren getauscht.
Mal davon ab, der DPF meldet sich ja, wenn ihm was nicht passt. Dann lass ich die kiste immer, wenn er es nicht während der fahrt schon schafft, 15 minuten tuckern damit er sich reinigen kann. (dann geht die lampe dafür auch aus) Allerdings nervt das tierisch.
Und weshalb sollte ich mit unnötig drehzahl fahren? Wenn die konstrukteure wollen das man das macht, müssen sie aber an der charakteristik was grundlegendes ändern. Stattdessen sind heutige dieselmotoren so ausgelegt, das man freiwillig mit niedriger drehzahl fährt weil ansonsten der spritverbrauch hoch geht. (aktuelle vw schreiben einem per anzeige sogar vor, wann man schalten soll und wenn du danach gehst, kommst du nicht bis 2000 rpm) Dazu wird über 2000 rpm das geräusch recht nervig. (alles auf einen T5 bezogen, einen normalen pkw mit 2.0 TDI hatte ich noch nicht-> bekomme als leihwagen immer etwas mit so einer 1.4er TSI-krücke)


----------



## Beam39 (29. Januar 2015)

> aktuelle vw schreiben einem per anzeige sogar vor, wann man schalten soll



Den Scheiß machen fast alle neueren Fahrzeuge


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

Mein Opel bei der Fahrschule auch...
Der wollte, dass ich raufschalte, als der aktuelle Gang noch fast untertourig war. Immer elegant ignoriert, diesen Müll^^


----------



## aloha84 (29. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mein Opel bei der Fahrschule auch...
> Der wollte, dass ich raufschalte, als der aktuelle Gang noch fast untertourig war. Immer elegant ignoriert, diesen Müll^^



Was ist "fast untertourig" für dich?
Ich fahr mit meinem Benziner z.B: in der Stadt immer im 5. Gang (höchster Gang) bei ca. 1300U, geht wunderbar.

Achso....hier mal ein Allrad Test, mit relativ überraschendem Ergebnis. (Vorsprung durch Technik.....naja nicht immer xD )
Härtetest: zehn Allradler auf Eis und Schnee - autobild.de


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ist "fast untertourig" für dich?
> Ich fahr mit meinem Benziner z.B: in der Stadt immer im 5. Gang (höchster Gang) bei ca. 1300U, geht wunderbar.


Er wäre so tieftourig geworden, dass er ohne Vollgas eher entschleunigt als beschleunigt, wenn ich mich an die Anzeigen gehalten hätte^^

Momentan fahre ich viel mit Mamas 1000ccm 50PS Lupo, daher bin ich es jetzt aber auch gewohnt, eher hochtourig zu fahren. In der Stadt schalte ich aber auch lieber einmal mehr und tuckere dann eher tieftourig vor mich hin, zum Beschleunigen schalte ich halt zurück.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Januar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ist "fast untertourig" für dich?
> Ich fahr mit meinem Benziner z.B: in der Stadt immer im 5. Gang (höchster Gang) bei ca. 1300U, geht wunderbar.
> 
> Achso....hier mal ein Allrad Test, mit relativ überraschendem Ergebnis. (Vorsprung durch Technik.....naja nicht immer xD )
> Härtetest: zehn Allradler auf Eis und Schnee - autobild.de



Audi ruht sich schon viel zu lange auf den Quattro-Lorbeeren aus. BMW macht ziemlich gute Fortschritte  und ist mindestens gleich auf mit dem Quattro.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Januar 2015)

Interessant ist der Sieger des Vergleichs, vor allem dass er sich beim Handling so gut schlägt ist überraschend.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Januar 2015)

Najo, Allrad gibts beim Alfa ja auch schon länger. Vielleicht nicht so lange wie bei Audi und Konsorten und auch nicht so prominent im Sortiment vertreten, aber angefangen hat es ja schon in den 80ern mit dem 33 Q4 Alfa 33 4x4 - Der Winter ist ein alter Mann. Und vermutlich war das auch nicht der Erste.
Den 155er, 156er, 164er, 159er sowie die Brera und Spider gibts ja auch alle mit Allrad aka Q4. Mich hätte halt interessiert ob das Allradsystem von Alfa von der Leistung und der Technik sehr dem Quattro hinterhängt oder ob das durchaus was taugt.


----------



## winner961 (29. Januar 2015)

Kusanar der Allrad von alfa ist meiner Meinung nach dem von Audi ebenbürtig. Obwohl ich nur einen fahrerischen Eindruck und Vergleich hab.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Januar 2015)

Passend zum Q4-Allrad von Alfa:

Audi kÃ¤mpft um Q2 und Q4 Namensrechte von Fiat > News > Alfa Romeo, Audi, Audi Q2, Audi Q4, Fiat, Mini-SUV, Namensrechte, SUV > Autophorie.de

Werd mal schauen ob bei einem Händler hier in der Gegend einer mit Q4 rumsteht, vielleicht ist ja eine Probefahrt drin. Hat frisch geschneit, das wär ideal


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (alles auf einen T5 bezogen, einen normalen pkw mit 2.0 TDI hatte ich noch nicht-> bekomme als leihwagen immer etwas mit so einer 1.4er TSI-krücke)


Du weist schon was das für ein Akt ist bei einem T5 einen DPF zu machen?  Da bist du mit 2000€ nur Arbeitslohn schon dabei. Im Stand regenerieren würde ich nur im Notfall, das ist eine um es vorsichtig auszudrücken "sehr warme Angelegenheit". Zumal das ordendlich Sprit frisst, den du vorher mit Sicherheit nicht reingespart hast. Wenn der DPF irgendwann mal durch die Fahrweise so derbe zu ist, dass er nicht mehr freibrennt, dann kann den auch keine Werkstatt mehr freibekommen. Dann hilft nur noch tauschen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Achso....hier mal ein Allrad Test, mit relativ überraschendem Ergebnis. (Vorsprung durch Technik.....naja nicht immer xD )
> Härtetest: zehn Allradler auf Eis und Schnee - autobild.de


Tut mir ja leid aber allein an den Bildern kann man schon sehen, dass da wieder ganz große Experten am Werk waren. Audi kann ja auch nichts dazu, wenn die nicht mal das Auto bedienen können geschweige denn fahren.



> ... im sportlich orientierten "dynamic"-Modus sackte das einstellbare  Fahrwerk sofort in sich zusammen auf den Tief-Modus, der Fahrzeugbauch  schleifte im weichen Schnee immer wieder am Boden. Ein tempoabhängiges  Absenken des Fahrzeugniveaus wäre hier weitaus sinnvoller.


Dafür gibt es in jedem Audi den "Individuell" Modus. Da kann man alles auf dynamik stellen und das Fahrwerk hochfahren. Wer nicht mal solch simple Bedienungen vornehmen kann soll Autotester sein... 
Ist kein Wunder das der die Piste nicht weit hochkommt, wenn der dank Idiot hinter dem Steuer ständig mit dem Fahrzeugboden aufsetzt.

Zehn Autos im Wintertest - Bilder - autobild.de
Der jenige scheint noch nie Allrad bei Schnee gefahren zu sein. Wie soll ein Auto denn "dynamisch" fahren, wenn man mit fast Volleinschlag die Vorderachse durch den Schnee schiebt? Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Fahranfänger fahren auch so.

Dann ist es auch logisch warum ein 3 Tonnen Pick up sich 





> Beinahe noch überraschender war aber die Leichtfüßigkeit


 so fährt. Der hat hinten kein Gewicht auf der Achse und kommt sofort bei minimal Gas mit dem Heck. Das nennt sich dann "leichtfüßig". 

Die hätten erstmal auf ein Training gemusst, wie man ein Allrad Auto im Schnee bewegt. Denn auf allem Bildern sieht man diesen typischen Hausfrauen Fahrstil. Räder richtig weit einschlagen und die VA durch den Schnee schieben. Da hilft einem der beste Allrad nichts, wenn der Fehler hinterm Lenkrad sitzt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Januar 2015)

Das ist die Bild Zeitung was erwartest du. 

Davon kann man kein Wort glauben. Die Bild will keine Tests sondern Schlagzeilen und Geld. Und möglichst viele nackte Weiber überall platzieren. Typische Boulevardzeitung eben.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das ist die Bild Zeitung


Die "Bild" ist schon seit Ewigkeiten keine Zeitung mehr - Bezeichnung wurde Ende 80er/Anfang 90er per Gerichtsbeschluss aberkannt...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du weist schon was das für ein Akt ist bei einem T5 einen DPF zu machen?  Da bist du mit 2000€ nur Arbeitslohn schon dabei.


Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal. Wer immer das auto und die technik konstruiert hat hätte damit rechnen müssen, das es auch benutzt wird zumal betreffender am monatsende wohl locker das 3 fache von mir auf sein konto überwiesen bekommt. (dabei ist auf meine leistung 5 jahre gewährleistung und bei autos?)


> Im Stand regenerieren würde ich nur im Notfall, das ist eine um es vorsichtig auszudrücken "sehr warme Angelegenheit".


Das ist mir bewußt, aber ich habe laut handbuch nur 3 versuche das während der fahrt zu schaffen. Danach muß es in die werkstatt.
Jetzt hab ich aber, just in dem moment, nicht immer die zeit das auto weg zu schaffen oder im 2. gang runden durch die stadt zu drehen (würde mich wohl auch die polizei raus nehmen) weshalb das auch mal im stand gehen muß.
Außerdem ist es jetzt nicht so, das ich das ständig mache, aber auf die fast 38000km hab ich das bestimmt schon 5-7 mal gemacht und es kommt immer dann, wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann!


> Zumal das ordendlich Sprit frisst, den du vorher mit Sicherheit nicht reingespart hast.


Der sprit ist mir beim firmenauto ebenfalls wurst. Mein chef wird das schon irgendwie absetzen können, aber wirklich sparsam fahren geht mit dem ding sowieso nicht. (der ist halbwegs sparsam wenn man auf der landstraße im 6. einem lkw hinterher zuckelt, ansonsten nich!)
Ich weiß also nicht... Ich bin eigentlich immer gerne VW gefahren und bin mit dem bus aber trotzdem besser dran als andere kollegen mit ihren FIAT`s (stichwort "FIAT wechselt kein öl, FIAT wechselt gleich den motor" ), aber dennoch ist das derzeitige angebot für mich einfach nur indiskutabel! (privat) Außerdem kann es doch nicht sein, das ich ein auto wie ein rohes ei behandeln muß...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es jetzt nicht so, das ich das ständig mache, aber auf die fast 38000km hab ich das bestimmt schon 5-7 mal gemacht und es kommt immer dann, wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann!



Das würde ich aber schon als ständig bezeichen!  Das ist auf keinen Fall normal. Entweder du fährst absichtlich so das er nicht regenerieren kann oder es ist was im Eimer. Warum im 2 Gang durch die Stadt fahren? Das ist nicht grade ideal für eine Regenerierung. Mit 130-150 auf der Bahn rollen ist ideal damit der DPF gut regenerieren kann. Hoher Abgasstrom, hohe Temperatur. Da braucht er nicht mal besonders viel Sprit bei der Nacheinspritzung dazu geben. Normalerweise reichen 20 Minuten bei 130-150 km/h aus um einen DPF von 150% auf 0% leer zu fahren.

Und warum sollte dich die Polizei rausziehen? Ich fahre innerorts sehr oft im 2. und es hat noch niemand interessiert.


----------



## Klutten (29. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> ... Alleine an Versicherung und Steuer spare ich im Jahr 254Euro und beim Kraftstoff sogar 1500Euro.



Ich finde solche Aussagen immer interessant und wundere mich, wie man da scheinbar so viel sparen kann. Steuer und Versicherung ist ja anhand von unterschiedlicher Typklasse und Hubraum schnell erklärt, aber die Kraftstoffersparnis? Das kann ich kaum nachvollziehen, da du ja mit normalem Sprit fahren kannst.

Kannst du mir das mal vorrechnen? 

- Laufleistung pro Jahr
- Verbrauch Benzin auf 100km
- Verbrauch Gas auf 100km
- ...und dann diese große Differenz zwischen den beiden Antriebsarten?

Danke 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... (aktuelle vw schreiben einem per anzeige sogar vor, wann man schalten soll und wenn du danach gehst, kommst du nicht bis 2000 rpm) Dazu wird über 2000 rpm das geräusch recht nervig. (alles auf einen T5 bezogen, einen normalen pkw mit 2.0 TDI hatte ich noch nicht-> bekomme als leihwagen immer etwas mit so einer 1.4er TSI-krücke)





Beam39 schrieb:


> Den Scheiß machen fast alle neueren Fahrzeuge





ebastler schrieb:


> Mein Opel bei der Fahrschule auch...
> Der wollte, dass ich raufschalte, als der aktuelle Gang noch fast untertourig war. Immer elegant ignoriert, diesen Müll^^



Die Schaltanzeige ist neben ESP (und 1-2 anderen) eine Vorschrift für die Abgasverschlüsselung nach Euro 6. Wer also ein Auto mit manuellem Getriebe kauft, der wird diese ab jetzt immer haben.


----------



## >ExX< (29. Januar 2015)

Am besten dran vorbeischauen


----------



## Beam39 (29. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Am besten dran vorbeischauen



Abkleben


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Januar 2015)

Kann man die nicht irgendwie Hacken (außer mit nem bisschen Isoband)?


----------



## Ruptet (29. Januar 2015)

Automatik und gut is


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal nen paar Videos von Horst Lüning geguckt und mir fällt dazu echt nix mehr ein. Er labert so dermaßen viel *******, technisch total falsch und an den Haaren herbeigezogen.  Einfach frei erfunden nicht annähernd technisch korrekt.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Aussagen immer interessant und wundere mich, wie man da scheinbar so viel sparen kann. Steuer und Versicherung ist ja anhand von unterschiedlicher Typklasse und Hubraum schnell erklärt, aber die Kraftstoffersparnis? Das kann ich kaum nachvollziehen, da du ja mit normalem Sprit fahren kannst.
> 
> Kannst du mir das mal vorrechnen?
> 
> ...



Hi, 

also 

Auto A (2.0L 143PS Motor)
8L Super E10 pro 100km für 1.30Euro pro Liter
Laufleistung 25.000 im Jahr = 2600Euro an Spritkoste 

Auto B (1.6L 90PS Motor)
8L Gas pro 100km für 0.59Euro pro Liter 
Laufleistung 25.000 im Jahr = 1180Euro an Spritkosten 

Macht eine Ersparnis von 1420Euro im Jahr. Wobei die Frage ist wie lange der Spritpreis bei 1.30Euro bleiben würde, denke mal der geht demnächst wieder in Richtung 1.40Euro und aufwärts. Den Gasverbrauch habe ich vom Sunny genommen, der hat den gleichen Motor und bis auf 20 Kilo auch das gleiche Gewicht. Sollte also im großen und ganzen passen. 

Hab die Kiste heute abgeholt, ich darf doch hier und da das eine Blech einschweißen. Auf der Heimfahrt habe ich dann festgestellt das die Kupplung scheinbar rutscht wenn sie warm ist, im Stadtbetrieb war gar nichts zu merken. Vorne poltert etwas, tippe mal auf Koppelstangen oder Spurstangenköpfe und die Reifen sind von Anno 1945. Besonders schön ist der Koffer nicht, aber er ist günstig. Wir sind knapp 300 Kilometer gefahren (zwischen 90km/h und 140km/h) und am Ende haben 15Euro an Gas reingepasst. Neues Fahrwerk, neue Felgen und Reifen, neuer Auspuff und im Sommer wenn der NX wieder gefahren werden kann wird der Koffer einmal komplett durchgeschweißt. Danach Mike Sanders und FluidNass quer über den Koffer verteilen und er wird noch 4 Jahre fahren.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2015)

Dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg mit deinem neuen Hobel


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das würde ich aber schon als ständig bezeichen!  Das ist auf keinen Fall normal.


Was du nur hast, im neuzustand war das am schlimmsten. Mittlerweile hat er sich ja ein gekrigt... Das ist halt so, wenn man nur kurz-strecke fährt. 
Wenn es richtig kalt ist bekomm ich die bude, trotz zuheizer, teils nicht mal richtig warm gefahren bis zur baustelle. Aber auch wenn ein diesel nicht dafür geeignet ist, das muß er ab können. 


> Entweder du fährst absichtlich so das er nicht regenerieren kann oder es ist was im Eimer.


Ich mache das was 99% aller fahrer machen, ich fahre von A nach B! Wenn das die reinigungssysteme nicht aus halten, taugen sie einfach nicht.


> Mit 130-150 auf der Bahn rollen ist ideal damit der DPF gut regenerieren kann.


Klar, bei dir mag das gehen das du dich einfach mal so 1h von deinen kollegen verabschiedest, dich ins auto setzt und ne runde über die bahn heizt. Sieh aber bitte auch ein das es berufsgruppen gibt, die dafür keine zeit haben bzw. es dem kunden auch nicht in rechnung stellen können.


> Hoher Abgasstrom, hohe Temperatur. Da braucht er nicht mal besonders viel Sprit bei der Nacheinspritzung dazu geben. Normalerweise reichen 20 Minuten bei 130-150 km/h aus um einen DPF von 150% auf 0% leer zu fahren.


So viel sprit wie dann eh schon durch läuft, braucht der vermutlich garnichts mehr nach-einspritzen. (es laufen dann schon 11l/100 km durch)



> Und warum sollte dich die Polizei rausziehen? Ich fahre innerorts sehr oft im 2. und es hat noch niemand interessiert.


Also wenn du mit einem diesel im 2. mit 50 und ca. 2500-3000 touren in der stadt von ampel zu ampel fährst, wirst du hier zumindest komisch angeschaut und als polizist würde ich mich zumindest fragen, ob der fahrer nicht mehr weiß wo sein 3. gang ist.


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Am besten dran vorbeischauen



Wieso nicht einfach deaktivieren?


----------



## Klutten (30. Januar 2015)

@ Riverna

Danke. Ich hatte jetzt gedacht, dass die beiden Motoren/Autos relativ gleichwertig sind. Da sie aber deutlich unterschiedlich sind, kann das schon ganz stimmig sein, was du da so angibst. Mich würde dann nur mal interessieren, wie hoch der Gasverbrauch in der Realität wirklich ist. Kannst ja mal berichten. Was in dem Zusammenhang auch mal interessant wäre ist Folgendes, da ja trotzdem noch Benzin benötigt wird:

Eine Tankfüllung Benzin + X Tankfüllungen Gas reichen insgesamt für welche Laufleistung? Da könnte man dann auch den kombinierten Verbrauch halbwegs ausrechnen.



ich558 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach deaktivieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es überhaupt geht, dann verliert das Auto seine Betriebserlaubnis, da die OBD-Konformität und damit die Euro6-Einstufung fehlt. Spinnt man das Ganze weiter, kann es durchaus auch steuerlich nach hinten losgehen, wenn es Unterschiede zwischen Euro5 und Euro6 gibt.  Dann doch lieber einfach nicht darauf achten.


----------



## dsdenni (30. Januar 2015)

Bei Euro 5 muss die Schaltpunktanzeige nicht dabei sein?


----------



## Kusanar (30. Januar 2015)

Was die EU haben möchte, kannst du ganz genau HIER nachlesen.



> Diese Verordnung gilt für Fahrzeuge der Klasse M1, die folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllen:
> 
> —Sie sind mit einem Handschaltgetriebe ausgerüstet.
> 
> ...



*Klasse M1: *Fahrzeuge zur Personenbeförderung mit höchstens acht Sitzplätzen außer dem Fahrersitz (umgangssprachlich PKW und Wohnmobile). Von EURO5 oder 6 ist nirgends die Rede, dürfte also für beides gelten.


----------



## Klutten (30. Januar 2015)

Die VO 661/2009 und 2007/46/EG befassen sich mit allgemeinen Dingen der Sicherheit und der Zulassung von Fahrzeugen in der EU. Hinterlegt sind die Anforderungen irgendwo auch noch mal in den Tiefen der 715/2007 und 595/2009, die sich mit Emissionen befassen. Es gilt nicht nur für Fahrzeuge M1, sondern auch andere, da z.B. die 595/2009 die Emissionen schwerer Nutzfahrzeuge als Thema hat.

Ein sehr undurchsichtiges Thema, was selbst mir schwer fällt, obwohl ich ja gerade bei meiner Zusatzausbildung zum Regionalen Begutachter des TD oder KBA damit viel zu tun habe.


----------



## Kusanar (30. Januar 2015)

Ich wurstel mich da auch schon eine Weile durch die Gesetzestexte durch und hab zu anderen Klassen ausser M1 bezüglich GWA / GSI noch nichts gefunden. Aber wenn du da etwas mehr Durchblick hast (oder noch bekommst), bin ich für jeden Tipp, wo das zu finden ist, dankbar.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Januar 2015)

Ich finds langsam wirklich total übertrieben was die einem vorschreiben nur für Abgasnormen, irgendwann wird einem wohl sogar vorgeschrieben ob man Gas geben darf oder nicht...


----------



## Klutten (30. Januar 2015)

Warum befasst man sich damit freiwillig? Die Informationen sind in der Fülle an Verordnungen und Richtlinien, den Verweisen usw. kaum rauszulesen. Das ist schwere Kost, wo man teilweise die Forumlierung einzelner Worte genau deuten muss. Für mich als Regionalen Begutachter, der Fahrzeuge nach §13 EG FGV in Verkehr bringen will, ist das ja schon schwer zu fassen, aber für den Laien ist das ja nochmal undurchsichtiger. Da liest man sich schneller Fehler an, als das man eine korrekte Information bekommt.


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn es überhaupt geht, dann verliert das Auto seine Betriebserlaubnis, da die OBD-Konformität und damit die Euro6-Einstufung fehlt. Spinnt man das Ganze weiter, kann es durchaus auch steuerlich nach hinten losgehen, wenn es Unterschiede zwischen Euro5 und Euro6 gibt.  Dann doch lieber einfach nicht darauf achten.



Ähm ich kann im A1 ganz normal in den Einstellungen die Schaltempfehlung ausschalten


----------



## Klutten (30. Januar 2015)

Hat der A1 denn schon Euro6? Die Thematik ist halt sehr komplex. Nur weil eine Richtlinie besagt, dass etwas in einem Auto (für die Typgenehmigung) verbaut sein muss, bedeutet das nicht gleich, dass man es nicht händisch deaktivieren (können) darf.


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2015)

Achso stimmt meiner hat noch Euro5. Das Facelift hat Euro6 ob mans bei dem deaktivieren kann weiß ich nicht.
Aber stört mich sowieso nicht die kleine Zahl da


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung um diese dezente Empfehlung auch nicht. Wer schaut denn ständig dahin?
Ich hatte ja letztens mal für 1 Woche einen Schalter als Ersatzwagen. Das ist mir erst am 2. Tag überhaupt aufgefallen, dass das was angezeigt wird.
Im A3 wird das ziemlich klein angezeigt. Ist ja keine gelbe oder gar rote Warnleuchte, die sofort in´s Auge fällt.

Da das Thema schon mehrfach hier aufkam, hab ich die Schaltempfehlungen dann mal genauer betrachtet und fand sie ziemlich nah dran
an meinem Fahrstil. Die einzige "falsche" Empfehlung lag an der fehlenden Verkehrszeichenerkennung.
Dass ich kurz vor einer 30er Zone nicht noch vom 3. in den 4. Gang schalte (wie empfohlen), sondern im 3. Gang bleibe, kann man ja auch
mit einem Lächeln quittieren. Schließlich hätte ich ja wirklich geschaltet, wenn ich weiter beschleunigen könnte.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Riverna
> 
> Danke. Ich hatte jetzt gedacht, dass die beiden Motoren/Autos relativ gleichwertig sind. Da sie aber deutlich unterschiedlich sind, kann das schon ganz stimmig sein, was du da so angibst. Mich würde dann nur mal interessieren, wie hoch der Gasverbrauch in der Realität wirklich ist. Kannst ja mal berichten. Was in dem Zusammenhang auch mal interessant wäre ist Folgendes, da ja trotzdem noch Benzin benötigt wird:
> 
> Eine Tankfüllung Benzin + X Tankfüllungen Gas reichen insgesamt für welche Laufleistung? Da könnte man dann auch den kombinierten Verbrauch halbwegs ausrechnen.



Hi, 

also die Werte habe ich 1:1 vom Sunny übernommen, sind also realle Werte nur vom anderen Auto. Wenn der Benzintank komplett voll ist und du wirklich nur beim anfetten bzw in der Warmlaufphase Benzin verbrauchst, musst du nach ca 9 bis 10 Gasfüllungen einmal Benzin volltanken. Das sind dann beim Sunny ca 38L und somit um die 4L (aufgerundet) pro Gastankfüllung. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Preis von 1.30Euro wären das also nochmal knappe 5Euro zur Gastankfüllung. Also round about 24Euro pro Tankfüllung. Selbst bei den aktuell niedrigen Spritpreisen bin ich normalerweise knapp 50Euro wenn ich mit meinem grauen NX fahre.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Schaltanzeige ist neben ESP (und 1-2 anderen) eine Vorschrift für die Abgasverschlüsselung nach Euro 6. Wer also ein Auto mit manuellem Getriebe kauft, der wird diese ab jetzt immer haben.




Ich hab nen Schaltblitz und nen "Beeeeeep", der bei ca. 6400 Umdrehungen zum Hochschalten mahnt. Geht das auch?


----------



## Klutten (30. Januar 2015)

War das nicht das vorgeschriebene Zubehör für die mega sportlichen Jungspunde auf dem MC Donalds Parkplatz? Ohne kann man ja gar nicht fahren, oder?


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab zB so eine blöde LED. Gut, das ist jetzt nicht gerade ne Schaltanzeige wenn die bei 6k angeht, aber dennoch nervig


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> War das nicht das vorgeschriebene Zubehör für die mega sportlichen Jungspunde auf dem MC Donalds Parkplatz? Ohne kann man ja gar nicht fahren, oder?



Das war schon eingebaut. Ab Werk.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab eine akustische Anzeige... die macht "bababababababababababa" zählt das auch?


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2015)

Und der Motor von meinem Auto hat schon ewig (oder noch nie?) 6400 Umdrehungen gesehen. Was soll ich nun tun? 

Im Ernst: Ist doch völlig egal was das Ding anzeigt. Wenn es Euch stört, ignoriert es. Das Ganze ist ja nichts neues. Bei zahlreichen Herstellern gehört das (zumindest im Form einer "Eco-Anzeige") schon seit Jahren zum Programm. Mich stört es nicht, es hat sogar meistens Recht und stimmt eigentlich ziemlich gut mit meiner Fahrweise überein.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab eine akustische Anzeige... die macht "bababababababababababa" zählt das auch?




Äh shite. Ich wollte nicht doppelposten... Sry!

Das babababa zählt auch. Ich seh schon, du hast auch keinen so schwulen weichen Begrenzer...


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2015)

Mein Auto hat so nen schwulen weichen Begrenzer.......


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2015)

Ups. No offense, sorry!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2015)

Caterham Duratec R500D at croft on a drying track with Porsche 911 Gt3 and Ariel Atom R500 D - YouTube 

CATERHAM DRIFT - YouTube
Irgendwann muss ich mir mal so einen zulegen 
An das Fahrgefühl kommt kein anderes Auto ran.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2015)

Chris Harris on Cars. "Car of the year 2014".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vm4ajQxImhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenig erstaunlich, aber trotzdem beachtlich, der Megane RS-Trophy ist schneller als der BMW M3 auf dem Autódromo Internacional Algarve. Das Video finde ich echt wirklich gut gemacht.  Die schwulen Ääängläääändöööör verstehen es, Autos zu testen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was du nur hast, im neuzustand war das am schlimmsten. Mittlerweile hat er sich ja ein gekrigt... Das ist halt so, wenn man nur kurz-strecke fährt.
> Wenn es richtig kalt ist bekomm ich die bude, trotz zuheizer, teils nicht mal richtig warm gefahren bis zur baustelle. Aber auch wenn ein diesel nicht dafür geeignet ist, das muß er ab können.
> 
> Ich mache das was 99% aller fahrer machen, ich fahre von A nach B! Wenn das die reinigungssysteme nicht aus halten, taugen sie einfach nicht.
> ...


Ich fahre oft mit teilweise 4000 rpm innerorts und das mit ner relativ lauten Auspuffanlage. Da guckt weder die Polizei noch irgendwelche Leute auf dem Bürgersteig. ...und lauter als nen T5 Bau Bulli ist mein A3 auf jeden Fall  Solange man nicht richtig Gas gibt und den durchbeschleunigt das man es noch ein paar 100 Meter weiter hört, guckt hier niemand hin. Und wenn ich Diesel fahre, dann auch meist im Bereich von 2000-3000 und da hat es auch noch niemand interessiert. Die gefühlte Lautstärke ist meistens innen wesendlich mehr als das Auto wirklich laut ist. Wenn man sich mal an eine Autobahn stellt, dann merkt man das. Motorsound hört man da selten. Meistens ist es nur das Reifengeräusch was deutlich lauter ist.

Eine Nacheinspritzung hängt von der Abgastemperatur ab und nicht vom Verbrauch. Man kann sehr viel verbrauchen und trotzdem noch nicht genug Temperatur für eine Regeneration haben. Zumal 11 Liter für einen Bulli sehr wenig ist. So wenig haben kaum Bullis bei uns auf der Anzeige stehen. Das ist eher so um die 13-15L/100.



ich558 schrieb:


> Achso stimmt meiner hat noch Euro5. Das Facelift  hat Euro6 ob mans bei dem deaktivieren kann weiß ich nicht.
> Aber stört mich sowieso nicht die kleine Zahl da


Beim 2014er kann man den Mist auf jeden Fall abschalten. Hab ich auch sofort gemacht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zumal 11 Liter für einen Bulli sehr wenig ist. So wenig haben kaum Bullis bei uns auf der Anzeige stehen. Das ist eher so um die 13-15L/100.


11L wenig? Ein kollege benötigt mit seinem (130ps PD-motor) 8L was akzeptabel wäre. Sehr wenig ist das, womit die V-klasse angegeben ist. (für den 250 4Matc 6,6L)
13-15L bekomme ich dagegen mit meinem firmen-bus nicht hin. So viel und ständig in jedem gang vollgas kann ich garnicht fahren. (es gibt ja auch noch tempolimits)
Naja... momentan ärgere ich mich erstmal über die linke achs-manschette an meinem privaten. Soooo lange ist die letzte inspektion noch nicht her (vieleicht 4 monate- ca. 5000 km) und das ding ist momentan komplett zerfleddert. Hab das aber auch nur bemerkt, weil das gelenk schon geräusche macht-> und wieder ein teil was getauscht werden muß. 
Jetzt frag ich mich erstmal, ob da die werkstatt nicht richtig hin geschaut hat...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2015)

Die Angaben sind aber auch im Leer Zustand und nicht total überladen, wie eigentlich jeder Baubulli rumfährt. 

Seit 5000 fährst du sicherlich nicht mit einer kaputten Manschette rum. Dann wär das Gelenk schon lange ab. Sobald das Fett raus ist und es trocken läuft, geht das Gelenk sehr flott kaputt. Da fährt man nicht mehr lange mit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Angaben sind aber auch im Leer Zustand und nicht total überladen, wie eigentlich jeder Baubulli rumfährt.


Na... nicht jeder bau-bulli ist überladen. Ich versuche schon innerhalb der tolleranz zu bleiben und klatsche alles schwere in die mitte. (jaaa, ich weiß... die meisten hauen es einfach hinten hin und gut, aber so eine beladung gefällt mir ganz und garnicht!) 
Allerdings lässt es sich in ein paar fällen nicht vermeiden und man kommt über die 3t zul. ges.-gewicht. Für einen kastenwagen ist eine max. zulandung von 1t aber auch irgendwie ein konstruktionsfehler. (3,5t max. gewicht dürften es schon sein)


> Seit 5000 fährst du sicherlich nicht mit einer kaputten Manschette rum. Dann wär das Gelenk schon lange ab. *Sobald das Fett raus ist und es trocken läuft, geht das Gelenk sehr flott kaputt*. Da fährt man nicht mehr lange mit.


Na du machst mir ja hoffnung! Also seit 600km hab ich das aber bestimmt schon, da ich erst vorletzte woche einen kurzen abstecher nach berlin gemacht hab. (davor schon minimal-geräusch gehabt) Momentan verhält es sich noch so, das man nur in kurven+ vollast etwas hört. Auf gerader stecke, beim leicht einlenken (vollast) oder vollem einschlag ist noch nichts zu hören. 
Hmpf... also morgen mal zu VW. (bei der gelegenheit eine andere werkstatt probieren)


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe noch keinen Handwerker- oder Bau-Bulli gesehen, der nicht überladen war.  Einmal war der eine Sprinter so voll das die Hebebühne abgeschaltet hat. Die Bühne hebt 4,2 Tonnen.War nen Gas-Wasser-******* Bulli mit Gasflaschen und jede Menge Heizungsteilen drin.

Wie bestimmst du denn dein aktuelles Gewicht? Hbat ihr da irgendwo ne LKW Waage, wo du drauf fährst?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> War nen Gas-Wasser-******* Bulli mit Gasflaschen und jede Menge Heizungsteilen drin.


Bei denen kein wunder. Die schleppen teils allen möglichen sch... mit sich herum, vor allem wenn es kleinere firmen sind.
Allerdings kenne ich es die letzten jahre so, das die jeden kleinen mist auf baustelle liefern lassen und entsprechend weniger auf dem auto ist. (thüringen-weit)


> Wie bestimmst du denn dein aktuelles Gewicht? Hbat ihr da irgendwo ne LKW Waage, wo du drauf fährst?


Naja ganz so genau bestimme ich das nicht. Da ich aber ungefähr weiß was mein eigenbau-regal und die ganze darin befindliche technik wiegt, kann ich das schon ganz gut abschätzen.  (350-400 kg zeugs wird das mit sicherheit sein + ca. 150 kg fahrer+beifahrer) Die zuladung von meinem bus sollte dabei insgesammt um die 900kg liegen, da das ding halt nicht der kleinste erhältliche ist aber auch keine vollausstattung hat. (leergewichtsangaben im schein sind eh recht schwammig)
An material versuche ich folglich nicht mehr als 350kg ein zu laden und das könnte ich sogar genau bestimmen, da spätestens auf dem lieferschein steht, was was wiegt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Januar 2015)

Wo habt ihr eigentlich euren Fzg Schein drin ? Habe noch kein passendes Case gefunden und möchte den ungerne knicken.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Januar 2015)

Fahrzeugscheine faltet man eigentlich, deshalb haben die ja so angedeutete Seiten und auch Striche wo man falten soll?


----------



## ASD_588 (30. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube er meint eher eine schutzhülle.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Januar 2015)

Achso, dann würde ich einfach ne Ledermappe für Fahrzeugscheine kaufen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Januar 2015)

Wie viele Übungsstunden habt ihr gebraucht bis ihr den Schein hattet? Wieviel habt ihr insgesamt gezahlt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr eigentlich euren Fzg Schein drin ? Habe noch kein passendes Case gefunden und möchte den ungerne knicken.


Immer bei mir in der Geldbörse, wo auch sonst?



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie viele Übungsstunden habt ihr  gebraucht bis ihr den Schein hattet? Wieviel habt ihr insgesamt  gezahlt?


Nur die Pflichtstunden gemacht und gezahlt.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur die Pflichtstunden gemacht und gezahlt.


Dito.



Heute mal nen kleinen Ausflug gemacht - Winterreifen will man ja nicht vergebens gekauft haben  . (Kumpel hats Foto übernommen)


----------



## >ExX< (31. Januar 2015)

Gerade eben erstmal nen Reh mitgenommen, war aber nur nen kleines und Schaden ist soweit ich sehen kann nicht dran, war auch sofort tot.
Polizei war auch kurz da


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr eigentlich euren Fzg Schein drin ? Habe noch kein passendes Case gefunden und möchte den ungerne knicken.



Mach dir eine Kopie welche du dann knicken kannst. Hab meine originalen alle in einer Folie zuhause und eine Kopie im Portmonee.


----------



## s-icon (31. Januar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie viele Übungsstunden habt ihr gebraucht bis ihr den Schein hattet? Wieviel habt ihr insgesamt gezahlt?



Insgesamt 22 Stunden, ca 1000€ insgesamt.
Wie kommt man denn nur mit den Pflichtstunden hin? Beim ersten mal direkt auf die Autobahn?


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mach dir eine Kopie welche du dann knicken kannst. Hab meine originalen alle in einer Folie zuhause und eine Kopie im Portmonee.



Die Kopie ist leider nicht gültig. Wir haben das trotzdem auch so gelöst, das jeder von uns eine Kopie vom Fahrzeugschein das Anderen dabei hat.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Januar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Insgesamt 22 Stunden, ca 1000€ insgesamt.
> Wie kommt man denn nur mit den Pflichtstunden hin? Beim ersten mal direkt auf die Autobahn?



Frag ich mich auch... 
Die konnten wohl schon fahren. 
Insgesamt zahle ich hier in München deutlich mehr.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr eigentlich euren Fzg Schein drin ? Habe noch kein passendes Case gefunden und möchte den ungerne knicken.



In so einem Ding: DURABLE KFZ AusweishÃ?lle, aus PP, dreiteilig, transparent VE=1: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren

Was spricht denn dagegen den zu falten?



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie viele Übungsstunden habt ihr gebraucht bis ihr den Schein hattet? Wieviel habt ihr insgesamt gezahlt?



Nur die Pflichtstunden und ich glaube 1800 DM  Wenn man sich nicht ganz so schlecht anstellt, vorher vielleicht mit Papas Auto geübt hat und vor allem einen Fahrlehrer hat, der Dir nicht unbedingt unnötig Kohle aus dem Kreuz leiern will geht das schon.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Gerade eben erstmal nen Reh mitgenommen, war aber nur nen kleines und Schaden ist soweit ich sehen kann nicht dran, war auch sofort tot.
> Polizei war auch kurz da



Guck lieber noch mal bei Tageslicht nach.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

Ich war vorher noch nie ein Auto gefahren und kam trotzdem mit den Pflichtstunden aus. Da ich aber vorher den kleinen Motorradschein hatte war das Thema "Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr" halt kein Problem und ich musste wirklich in erster Linie das Bedienen eines Autos lernen.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2015)

Mein Fahrzeugschein steckt in so nem Ledermäppchen vom Autohaus zusammen mit dem Führerschein immer hinter der Sonnenblende.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Insgesamt 22 Stunden, ca 1000€ insgesamt.
> Wie kommt man denn nur mit den Pflichtstunden hin? Beim ersten mal direkt auf die Autobahn?


Ich bin in der 4. Stunde oder so schon Autobahn gefahren. Das schwierige beim Führerschein machen ist ja nicht das fahren, sondern das beachten der ganzen Regeln.(für mich zumindest)

Für den kompletten Führerschein inkl. aller Gebüren habe ich keine 1000€ gezahlt.



Seabound schrieb:


> Mein Fahrzeugschein steckt in so nem Ledermäppchen vom Autohaus zusammen mit dem Führerschein immer hinter der Sonnenblende.


Und die Autodiebe freuen sich, weil sie dann direkt damit über die Grenze fahren können.  Brauchen nicht mal den extra Aufwand auf sich nehmen und einen Fahrzeugschein fälschen oder das Auto irgendwie heimlich rüber bringen.  Vielleicht lassen sie dir wenn deine Kiste weg ist ja nen kleines Präsent als dank da... ...glaube ich aber eher nicht.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin in der 4. Stunde oder so schon Autobahn gefahren. Das schwierige beim Führerschein machen ist ja nicht das fahren, sondern das beachten der ganzen Regeln.(für mich zumindest)
> 
> Für den kompletten Führerschein inkl. aller Gebüren habe ich keine 1000€ gezahlt.




War bei mir aber gleich. Nach etlichen Jahren Motorradführerschein plötzlich im Auto wieder an alle Regeln zu halten, die ich im Laufe der Zeit brav ignoriert hatte, war recht schwer.

Waren am Ende 13h (4h davon an den zwei Tagen vor gerade Prüfung zusätzlich, da zwischen der eigentlich letzten Stunde und der Prüfung einiges an Zeit verloren gegangen war), und neunhundertirgendwas Euro. Aber in Italien.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und die Autodiebe freuen sich, weil sie dann direkt damit über die Grenze fahren können.  Brauchen nicht mal den extra Aufwand auf sich nehmen und einen Fahrzeugschein fälschen oder das Auto irgendwie heimlich rüber bringen.  Vielleicht lassen sie dir wenn deine Kiste weg ist ja nen kleines Präsent als dank da... ...glaube ich aber eher nicht.



Wer klaut schon freiwillig Renaults?


----------



## dsdenni (31. Januar 2015)

Megane RS?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wer klaut schon freiwillig Renaults?


Franzosen sind doch schließlich sch****  !


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Megane RS?



Ja doch!




nfsgame schrieb:


> Franzosen sind doch schließlich sch****  !



Ja doch!


----------



## Zerfall385 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich habe für meinen Führerscheib auch "nur" 1300 Euro bezahlt und vorher noch nie am Steuer gesesen.
Wohne auch mitten in Frankfurt/M


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2015)

Bei mir waren das noch D-Mark Preise. Jedenfalls hab ich, glaub ich, ca. 3/4 bis 1 Jahr lang Führerschein gemacht.


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2015)

Ich habe 2300€ gezahlt. Hatte die 12 Pflichtstunden und noch 2 extra am Anfang zum ans Auto gewöhnen.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Januar 2015)

War dein Fahrschulauto nen Ferrari!? 2300€?! Ich hab für Pflichtstunden + eine selbst gewünschte 1100€ bezahlt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Januar 2015)

Ist das den überhaupt erlaub nur ne FZG Schein Kopie mitzuführen ?


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> War dein Fahrschulauto nen Ferrari!? 2300€?! Ich hab für Pflichtstunden + eine selbst gewünschte 1100€ bezahlt.


Baden Württemberg halt. Meine Kumpels liegen alle zwischen 1700 und 2500€. 
Freundin ist sogar bei 3500€ gewesen, aber auch mal durch die Prüfung gefallen und paar extra Stunden genommen 

Auto war ein Golf 7 und ein Boxster für die Autobahn.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist das den überhaupt erlaub nur ne FZG Schein Kopie mitzuführen ?



Über "erlaubt" lässt sich streiten, Stichwort "Urkundenfälschung" aber abgesehen davon muss eine solche Kopie niemand anerkennen, so dass es ratsam ist, das Original mitzuführen.

s. auch: Fahrzeugschein mitführen ? Original oder Kopie? | Verkehrsrecht


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Januar 2015)

> War dein Fahrschulauto nen Ferrari!? 2300€?! Ich hab für Pflichtstunden + eine selbst gewünschte 1100€ bezahlt.



Das war damals heute ca 50€ pro 45min.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das war damals heute ca 50€ pro 45min.



Bei mir 46,50 für 60min 
Prüfung selbst kostet aber nen Batzen, bei uns.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Januar 2015)

Warscheinlich hat deine fahrschule den niedriegen Dieselpreis 1:1 weitergegeben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4u28jAycSQ

Ist nicht ein Fahrerairbag im Lenkrad mittlerweile Pflicht ? Oder entfällt das aufgrund der 4 Punkt gurte ? Da der Airbag da ja nicht so wirklich viel bringt ?


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2015)

Also Defender haben nach wie vor keine Airbags, weder im Lenkrad noch sonst wo...


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Januar 2015)

> Da der Airbag da ja nicht so wirklich viel bringt ?



Bist du dir da sicher den er rettet durchaus leben wen man das auf den 4 punkt gurt bezieht dan kann es schon sein das der airbag nur wenig hiflt.

einmal mit Airbag 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85114404&v=nBqh-tsSCEI&x-yt-ts=1422579428&feature=player_embedded


einmal ohne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85114404&v=mJzfqc5niVg&x-yt-ts=1422579428&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Januar 2015)

Es war nur im Bezug auf den 4 Punkt Gurt, mit normalen Gurt bringt ein Airbag schon eher was.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mal gegoogelt allerdings weis ich nicht ob die angaben stimmen. 


In Deutschland gibt es keine Airbag pflicht aber in Amerika ab 1997, allerdings wird es auch da ausnahmen geben wen ein fahrzeug vor 1997 auf den markt kam.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es war nur im Bezug auf den 4 Punkt Gurt, mit normalen Gurt bringt ein Airbag schon eher was.



Ich würde wetten, dass so ein Airbag auch bei einem 4-Punkt-Gurt einen ziemlichen Unterschied macht.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Januar 2015)

> Ich würde wetten, dass so ein Airbag auch bei einem 4-Punkt-Gurt einen ziemlichen Unterschied macht.



Ist der 4 p gurt starr oder flexibel wie im normalen auto?

Das kann sein aber wen er starr ist dan muss man einen großen airbag instalieren damit er den kopf auffängt und dadurch ein überdehnen des nackens verhindert wird, 
was ist dan aber wen eine kleinere person im fahrzeug sitzt der würde ja dan die volle wucht vom airbag abkriegen und das wäre ja nicht gerade gesund.


----------



## Klutten (31. Januar 2015)

Bei einem 4-Punkt-Gurt kannst du auf einen Airbag getrost verzichten. Der Abstand zum Lenkrad ist so groß, dass du dir eher das Genick brichst, als das du diesen Abstand überwindest. Zudem werden Lenksäulen mit Sollbruchstellen und Bereichen in denen sie sich stauchen gebaut. Der 4-Punkt-Gurt ist ja im Gegensatz zum 3-Punkt-Gurt starr ausgelegt, bewegt sich daher auch im Falle eines Unfalls nicht. Der 3-Punkt-Gurt hat dagegen ja mehrere Funktionen, die erst im Zusammenspiel mit dem Airbag Schäden am Menschen deutlich mindern. In der Crashphase wird ja zunächst in wenigen Millisekunden der Gurtstraffer ausgelöst, der den Gurt möglichst weit an den Körper bringt. Dann geht der Körper langsam in den Gurt und auf den sich öffnenden Airbag zu. Anschließend wirkt die Gurtkraftbegrenzung, die den Gurt wieder löst und den Körper weiter Richtung Airbag lässt. Nur alle Komponenten gemeinsam wirken einem Schaden entgegen, eine alleine wäre dagegen relativ nutzlos.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Januar 2015)

Das hört sich ja alles ziemlich leicht an mit dem Führerschein 
Bloß wird es glaub ich in der Praxis nicht so einfach. 
Alleine schon der Verkehr hier in München + Einhaltung der Regeln + Beherrschung des Autos wird wohl schon die eine oder andere Stunde dauern. 
Unter 2k komm ich wohl nicht raus, alleine für Theorie und etwas Simulator Fahrstunden bin ich 500 Kröten ärmer 

Wie lange musst ihr die Kupplung am schleifpunkt lassen bevor ihr Gas gebt?


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Januar 2015)

> Wie lange musst ihr die Kupplung am schleifpunkt lassen bevor ihr Gas gebt?



Wie meinst du das genau?



> Simulator Fahrstunden



Das es soetwas bei einer fahrschule gibt hab ich noch nicht gerhört.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie lange musst ihr die Kupplung am schleifpunkt lassen bevor ihr Gas gebt?


Ist doch egal wie lange wir das machen. Die "Geschwindigkeit" der Fuß-Fuß-Koordination kommt mit der Zeit alleine. Idealerweise lässt du da gar nix schleifen - geht nur aufs Material.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Januar 2015)

So lange bis das auto los fährt. Zumindest kannst du das so als anhaltspunkt in der fahrschule nehmen, gasgeben kannste sozusagen immer, aber in der fahrschule würde ich nicht zuviel beim losfahren geben, wenn du da mit wheelspin losfährst findet das der fahrlehrer nicht so gut.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Abkleben


Simpsons check engine light - YouTube 

Mein Auto ist wieder mal zugeschneit Oo

Ich habe auf dem Land gelebt, sodass ich immer ewig in die Stadt fahren musste, wodurch ungefähr 50% der Fahrstunden eigentlich Überlandfahrten waren, bei denen ich nicht wirklich was gelernt habe (war ja immer die gleiche Strecke). Theorie hatte ich auch zu wenig, mir wurde nach 6x90 Minuten gesagt, dass das alle Theoriestunden waren und ich wurde zur Theorieprüfung geschickt, die ich immerhin bestanden habe. Heute weiß ich, dass ich eigentlich 18x90 Minuten hätte haben sollen (A1 + B).

Dementsprechend viele praktische Fahrstunden habe ich gebraucht. Es war halt eine schlechte Fahrschule, lag also nicht an mir. Immerhin hab ich auch beide praktischen Prüfungen beim ersten Mal bestanden.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. Januar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wie lange wir das machen. Die "Geschwindigkeit" der Fuß-Fuß-Koordination kommt mit der Zeit alleine. Idealerweise lässt du da gar nix schleifen - geht nur aufs Material.



Genau das meinte ich. 
Wie gesagt meine Fahrschule hat nen Simulator und den fand ich eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Bloß dass mit dem anfahren war mir leicht suspekt. Man müsste das Auto wirklich am schleifpunkt 3s Rollen lassen und dann erst Gas geben, wenn man früher aufs Gas gegangen ist, hat das den Motor jedes mal abgewürgt. 
Ich dachte mir dann, dass das im echten Auto bestimmt nicht so ist


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Januar 2015)

Nö, das ist dann echt bisschen komisch.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gegoogelt allerdings weis ich nicht ob die angaben stimmen.
> 
> 
> In Deutschland gibt es keine Airbag pflicht aber in Amerika ab 1997, allerdings wird es auch da ausnahmen geben wen ein fahrzeug vor 1997 auf den markt kam.



Der Defender TD4 kam 2006 oder so auf den Markt, und selbst die 2013er Modelle haben noch keinen Airbag...
Wie geht das denn in Ländern mit Airbag-Pflicht? :o


----------



## Ruptet (31. Januar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja alles ziemlich leicht an mit dem Führerschein
> Bloß wird es glaub ich in der Praxis nicht so einfach.
> Alleine schon der Verkehr hier in München + Einhaltung der Regeln + Beherrschung des Autos wird wohl schon die eine oder andere Stunde dauern.
> Unter 2k komm ich wohl nicht raus, alleine für Theorie und etwas Simulator Fahrstunden bin ich 500 Kröten ärmer
> ...



Na wenn ich es in Wien geschafft habe, dann schaffst du das auch in München 

Hier kommst min Schein auch an die 2000 € raus ... mit den 2 vorgeschriebenen Perfektionsfahrten + Fahrsicherheitstraining.
Naja, nach der ersten Stunde fahren (Das macht man ja eh auf nem Parkplatz oder so ?) Haste schon ein bisschen Gefühl mit ner Kupplung und geht schon, schlimm wirds wenn du nervös wirst wies bei mir der Fall war, ich will den Verkehr halt nicht bremsen und grade dann bremse ich ihn noch mehr weil mir das Ding abgestorben ist wie sonst was


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Der Defender TD4 kam 2006 oder so auf den Markt, und selbst die 2013er Modelle haben noch keinen Airbag...
> Wie geht das denn in Ländern mit Airbag-Pflicht? :o


Z.B. in Spanien gilt alles Geländewagenartige (sogar unser Moke) als "Camion", also LKW. Und damit verbunden sind dann auch andere Vorschriften.

Bei Land Rover im speziellen ist das Ausgangsmodell von dem aktuellen ( jetzt übrigens endgültig auslaufenden) Defender von Anfang der Achtziger. Es kann also sein dass die Zulassung in den USA deswegen noch möglich ist.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Januar 2015)

> Der Defender TD4 kam 2006 oder so auf den Markt, und selbst die 2013er Modelle haben noch keinen Airbag...
> Wie geht das denn in Ländern mit Airbag-Pflicht? :o



Er kam 1990 auf den markt (Defender) wan er in amerika auf den mark kam kann ich so jetzt nicht sagen allerding hat er öfters ein öfters ein mini facelift bekommen,
hätte Land Rover nach 1997 den nachfolger auf diesen markt gebracht dan wären sie vermutlich dazu gezungen zu sein einen airbag zu verbauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie lange musst ihr die Kupplung am schleifpunkt lassen bevor ihr Gas gebt?


Gar nicht. Mini Gasstoß um die Drehzahl ein wenig hochzubekommen, dann anfangen die Kupplung zurückzunehmen und im Moment des kommens wieder aufs Gas. Da braucht nix schleifen und man bockt niemals das Auto ab. Normalerweise fährt man so mit Sintermetallkupplungen an aber man kann es auch mit normalen machen. Ich habe es seit der 1. Fahrstunde so gemacht, weil es wesendlich unkomplizierter ist. Mein Fahrlehrer/Fahrlehrerin konnte es mir auch nicht ausreden. 

Die Gefahr des Abbockens ist quasi gleich 0, weil man in dem Moment einkuppelt, wo der Motor richtig viel Drehmoment erzeugt. Wenn du nicht weist wie ich das meine kann ich gerne heute mal nen Video machen. 
Man braucht da mehr oder weniger gar kein Feingefühl, weil es nur stupides runtergehen von der Kupplung ist. Wenn man das 40-60 mal gemacht hat, ist es auch komplett ruckelfrei.


----------



## ebastler (1. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Er kam 1990 auf den markt (Defender) wan er in amerika auf den mark kam kann ich so jetzt nicht sagen allerding hat er öfters ein öfters ein mini facelift bekommen,
> hätte Land Rover nach 1997 den nachfolger auf diesen markt gebracht dan wären sie vermutlich dazu gezungen zu sein einen airbag zu verbauen.


Das sind eigentlich komplett getrennte Modelle, bei Land Rover. An der Karosserie wurde nie was verändert, aber ein TD4 ist bei ihnen ein anderes Modell als ein TD5 oder TDi. Der Name leitet sich jeweils vom Motor ab, den das jeweilige Modell verbaut hat.


----------



## Riverna (1. Februar 2015)

Dienstag wird der Almera angemeldet... am Wochenende kräftig die Karre auf Vordermann gebracht (Technisch) und im Sommer wird der Wagen dann einmal komplett geschweißt.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Mini Gasstoß um die Drehzahl ein wenig hochzubekommen, dann anfangen die Kupplung zurückzunehmen und im Moment des kommens wieder aufs Gas. Da braucht nix schleifen und man bockt niemals das Auto ab. Normalerweise fährt man so mit Sintermetallkupplungen an aber man kann es auch mit normalen machen. Ich habe es seit der 1. Fahrstunde so gemacht, weil es wesendlich unkomplizierter ist. Mein Fahrlehrer/Fahrlehrerin konnte es mir auch nicht ausreden.
> 
> Die Gefahr des Abbockens ist quasi gleich 0, weil man in dem Moment einkuppelt, wo der Motor richtig viel Drehmoment erzeugt. Wenn du nicht weist wie ich das meine kann ich gerne heute mal nen Video machen.
> Man braucht da mehr oder weniger gar kein Feingefühl, weil es nur stupides runtergehen von der Kupplung ist. Wenn man das 40-60 mal gemacht hat, ist es auch komplett ruckelfrei.



Das Video würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AG-NBeQmLwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So das ist es. 

Ja, Videoqualiät ist unter aller sau, wollte aber nicht extra so nen großen Aufriss machen.  Erkennen tut man ja alles.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann alles gut erkennen, danke!

Hätte nicht gedacht das man so anfahren kann  

Erst sieht es auch so aus als ob die Drehzahl garnicht hoch geht als du Gas gegeben hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2015)

Ja mag sein das ich die Videos nicht 100% genau synchronisiert habe.  Mein Handy wo ich den Tacho mit gefilmt hab, hatte mein Klatschen nicht mit aufgenommen und deswegen musste ich das so nach Gefühl machen. 

...ja das Video vom Tacho hängt wohl ein bischen hinterher.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Februar 2015)

Ganz schön dreckig bei dir im Auto...


----------



## dsdenni (1. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja mag sein das ich die Videos nicht 100% genau synchronisiert habe.  Mein Handy wo ich den Tacho mit gefilmt hab, hatte mein Klatschen nicht mit aufgenommen und deswegen musste ich das so nach Gefühl machen.
> 
> ...ja das Video vom Tacho hängt wohl ein bischen hinterher.



Achsoo  
Das erklärt die verzögerte Drehzahlanzeige


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja auch mal ne interessante Art anzufahren 
mal sehen was der Fahrlehrer dazu sagt wenn ich das probiere 

Morgen hab ich erstmal die Auto spezifischen Theoriestunden und Am Dienstag die fürs Motorrad, langasam hab ich echt kein Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ganz schön dreckig bei dir im Auto...


Was erwartest du von einem Fußraum? 

Ginge sowas auch mit einem schwachen Auto (Skoda Roomster HTP z.B) oder hätte der zu wenig Schwung/Kraft dafür?


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So das ist es.
> 
> Ja, Videoqualiät ist unter aller sau, wollte aber nicht extra so nen großen Aufriss machen.  Erkennen tut man ja alles.



Der Sinn von diesem "extra Gasstoß" beim Anfahren erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht ganz.  Halte ich persönlich für überflüssig. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ganz schön dreckig bei dir im Auto...



Ich sehe da keinen Dreck. Du darfst nicht immer von Deinem Museumsexponat ausgehen. Es soll auch Autos geben die tatsächlich gefahren werden... auch im Winter. Da kommt es dann schon mal vor, dass der Fußraum nicht mehr fabrikneu aussieht außer man hat ihn vielleicht vor ner Stunde frisch gereinigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ganz schön dreckig bei dir im Auto...


Wenn ich jeden Tag mit Matsch und Schnee an den Schuhen einsteige, dann kommt das schonmal vor das man das ein wenig auf der Fußmatte sieht. Ich putze mir ja nicht vor jedem Einsteigen die Schuhe.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ginge sowas auch mit einem schwachen Auto (Skoda Roomster HTP z.B) oder hätte der zu wenig Schwung/Kraft dafür?


Das geht mit jedem Auto. Ich fahre immer so an und habe noch kein Auto gefunden, wo das nicht geht.



keinnick schrieb:


> Der Sinn von diesem "extra Gasstoß" beim  Anfahren erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht ganz.  Halte ich persönlich  für überflüssig.


Ohne den Gasstoß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wesendlich höher, das der Motor abstirbt. Ich lasse ja sehr flott die Kupplung kommen und schleife nicht lange rum.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ganz schön dreckig bei dir im Auto...


Auch wenn du es nicht glauben magst: So sieht ein Auto aus, was sich nicht jetzt gerade zu diesem Zeitpunkt kaputtsteht, sondern auch mal bewegt wird... Solltest du auch mal probieren - gibt Fahrpraxis...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Februar 2015)

Tss. Auch ein Auto wad viel gefahren wird kann sauber sein. Nur weil das Auto täglich gefahren wird muss es nicht dreckig sein. 

Wäre ja genauso wie wenn man sagt der PC muss verstaubt sein, der ist ja schließlich oft an.


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube das sollte ich mir aufn Makro legen: Mach die Schule fertig, komm ins Berufsleben. Dann hast du schlicht keine Zeit mehr nach jeder Fahrt >30min mit der Zahnbürste im Fußraum zu hängen...


----------



## Ruptet (1. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Tss. Auch ein Auto wad viel gefahren wird kann sauber sein. Nur weil das Auto täglich gefahren wird muss es nicht dreckig sein.
> 
> Wäre ja genauso wie wenn man sagt der PC muss verstaubt sein, der ist ja schließlich oft an.



Im Winter ? Bei Matsch und Schnee ? Unmöglich, ich lege sehr viel Wert auf Sauberkeit aber bei so nem Wetter sieht mans dann halt, aber das sind Gummi Matten...die sind immerhin da damit der Schmutz draufkommt, am Wochende einmal mit Wasser abspitzen und feddisch.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Februar 2015)

Weil wir ja auch hier in Dt. Immer extrem viel schner und matsch ist lol


----------



## Ruptet (1. Februar 2015)

Reicht ja schon wenns regnet.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Februar 2015)

Du steigst also in der Arbeit in der Tiefgarage ins Auto ein und daheim in der Garage wieder aus?

Also bei uns ist genug Schnee und Matsch, das kommt davon wenn man nur in der Stadt hockt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Februar 2015)

Hier war diesen Winter noch nie wirklich Schnee. Welche Stadt meinst du? Berlin?  Da bin ich selten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Februar 2015)

Tja, nur weil bei dir kein Schnee ist, heißt das nicht dass es sonst nirgends schneit oder matschig ist.

Und ein Fussraum wird schmutzig, deiner allerdings nur staubig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Februar 2015)

Wie soll meinet Staubig werden?  Erklär mir das bitte mal


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn er die ganze Zeit nur rum steht und nur gestreichelt wird.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. Februar 2015)

Also ich finde das er nicht dreckig ist, den da gibt es ganz andere fußräume da wo man wirklichsagen muss das er abartig ausschaut, kommt vorallem bei baustellenfahrzeuge vor.


----------



## Amon (1. Februar 2015)

Ich könnte ja mal Fotos aus dem Innenraum meines Autos machen. Ich wohne fast da drin und dementsprechend sieht es da auch aus.


----------



## riedochs (1. Februar 2015)

Mensch Leute, cool down. Wenn euch jemand nicht passt, ab auf die Ignore Liste.
Bei mir im Seat liegen Gummimatten, die werden im Frühjahr raus genommen und dann mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt. Im Winter ist mir der Dreck egal. Heute Morgen wieder Schneematsch, da bleibt es nicht aus das Dreck ins Auto kommt.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (1. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Sinn von diesem "extra Gasstoß" beim Anfahren erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht ganz.  Halte ich persönlich für überflüssig.



So weit ich das aus Videos mitbekommen hab, liegt der Sinn darin, dass bei Rennfahrzeugen bzw. Handschaltern mit größeren Motoren die Kupplung ziemlich groß dimensioniert sein muss. Von daher ist diese dann ziemlich straff und kann eigentlich nur auf und zu. Man kann diese also nicht langsam kommen und rutschen lassen. 
Thebadfrag schrieb ja auch, dass man es bei Sintermetall-Kupplungen so machen muss.
Ob man, bei nem normalen Auto bei jedem Anfahren so losfährt ist natürlich so ne Sache, aber für nen schnellen Ampelstart, why not 

Hier nochn Video von nem Porsche GT3 (997), ziemlich guter Start 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VI-fLokjOxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2015)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Ob man, bei nem normalen Auto bei jedem Anfahren so losfährt ist natürlich so ne Sache, aber für nen schnellen Ampelstart, why not


Wie du vielleicht gesehen hast waren das alles langsame Anfahrten. Wenn man flott wegkommen will, dann sollte man das nicht so machen.


----------



## Beam39 (2. Februar 2015)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> So weit ich das aus Videos mitbekommen hab, liegt der Sinn darin, dass bei Rennfahrzeugen bzw. Handschaltern mit größeren Motoren die Kupplung ziemlich groß dimensioniert sein muss. Von daher ist diese dann ziemlich straff und kann eigentlich nur auf und zu. Man kann diese also nicht langsam kommen und rutschen lassen.
> Thebadfrag schrieb ja auch, dass man es bei Sintermetall-Kupplungen so machen muss.
> Ob man, bei nem normalen Auto bei jedem Anfahren so losfährt ist natürlich so ne Sache, aber für nen schnellen Ampelstart, why not
> 
> ...



Dieser Sound ist einfach zum Niederknien.. Im unteren/ mittleren Drehzahlbereich hören sich Porschefahrzeuge schrottig an, aber sobald es in die höheren Drehzahlen geht wirds einfach nur richtig abartig.


----------



## Amon (2. Februar 2015)

Nichts klingt geiler als ein Boxer


----------



## norse (2. Februar 2015)

Ja Porsche klingen einfach richtig geil, aber ein schöner Boxer Sauber ist auch richtig geil:

Porsche 914/6 - Subaru EZ30 Engine - NDA Track Day - Fazenda Capuava - YouTube


----------



## INU.ID (2. Februar 2015)

19 Postings, tlw. nur aus Beleidigungen bestehend, hab ich gerade entfernt. Reißt euch bitte zusammen, sonst gibts wirklich mal ein paar Pünktchen...


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant muss ich auch mal probieren


----------



## riedochs (2. Februar 2015)

Bei unserem alten 3BG hab eich auch so gekuppelt. Die Kupplung war allerdings Binär, da war das die beste Methode.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Februar 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Ja Porsche klingen einfach richtig geil, aber ein schöner Boxer Sauber ist auch richtig geil:
> 
> Porsche 914/6 - Subaru EZ30 Engine - NDA Track Day - Fazenda Capuava - YouTube



Bin ich hier der einzige der diesen "Rennwagen-Sound" garnicht mag ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der einzige der diesen "Rennwagen-Sound" garnicht mag ?


Ja. 

Den Ton nicht zu mögen ist normalerweise nicht möglich.

...außerdem sollte der Porsche Fahrer sich vielleicht mal nen Allrad zulegen bei seiner übermäßig aggressiven Fahrweise. So viel am Steuerrad kurbeln ist so wirklich flott.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Februar 2015)

Lol was magst du den?  Diesel traktor sound?


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Februar 2015)

Also ich find Traktoren können durchaus geil klingen, halt auf ne andere Weise.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yHl24QynOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mega geil der Sound!


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Februar 2015)

Jaja, aber auch abseits von solchen Kontruktionen gibts mMn ordentlichen Sound:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OZvWrtzuKxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder hier bisschen was anderes:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFALaKvXZaU:125

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Startzeit angeben will nicht, beim zweiten gehts ab 2:05 los.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol was magst du den?  Diesel traktor sound?



Erstens mal können auch Traktoren extrem gut klingen und zweitens bin ich was das angeht Ami Fan der ersten Stunde


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2015)

Lasst den kleinen Terroristen doch, der dreht sich eh nur im Kreis - das Dieselthema kommt einem von dem doch schon aus den Ohren raus. Excite, lass dir mal was neues einfallen, wird langsam echt langweilig hier. Wie wärs, wenn du dir noch nen Auto holst, was sich kaputt stehen kann?


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2015)

> Diesel traktor sound?


Schon mal in einen bei eine etwas älteren taxi mitgefahren das einen stern hat, den das teil hat diesen "Diesel traktor sound".


----------



## riedochs (2. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMa3_tT5mKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Februar 2015)

Lol ich fahr doch kein Taxi. Viel zu teuer. Da laufe ich lieber.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2015)

Na so alt war der benz dan doch nicht sie hatten schließlich ein dach und noch einiges mehr.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol ich fahr doch kein Taxi. Viel zu teuer. Da laufe ich lieber.


Das hatten wir auch schon mal... *gähn*


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Februar 2015)

Ich bin dem Klang von einem (frei ausatmenden) Diesel auch nicht abgeneigt. Haben halt nen ganz speziellen, basslastigen und kernigen Klang.

BMW 525d : DPF Delete Sound - YouTube


----------



## Ruptet (2. Februar 2015)

Wo lebt die Sau denn bei so schön leeren straßen 
Ich find das sieht immr so arg schnell aus wenn die Kamera "nach hinten" filmt


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin dem Klang von einem (frei ausatmenden) Diesel auch nicht abgeneigt. Haben halt nen ganz speziellen, basslastigen und kernigen Klang.
> 
> BMW 525d : DPF Delete Sound - YouTube


Bei Traktoren ist halt goil, dass man bei älteren direkt vorm Auspuff sitzt und das dann auch ordentlich klingt, obwohl das meiste noch übers Dach geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin dem Klang von einem (frei ausatmenden) Diesel auch nicht abgeneigt. Haben halt nen ganz speziellen, basslastigen und kernigen Klang.
> 
> BMW 525d : DPF Delete Sound - YouTube



 Der räuchert ja nicht schlecht.

Ich frag mich welche Tuner das hinbekommen die Abgasnachbehandlung komplett aus der Motorsoftware rauszunehmen. Und vorallem bei der AU wird 100% beschissen. Oder in der neuen Motorsoftware ist nen fester Readiness Code eingegeben. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Daimler mit entferntem DPF bei uns gesehen.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## ebastler (2. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der räuchert ja nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich frag mich welche Tuner das hinbekommen die Abgasnachbehandlung komplett aus der Motorsoftware rauszunehmen. Und vorallem bei der AU wird 100% beschissen. Oder in der neuen Motorsoftware ist nen fester Readiness Code eingegeben. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Daimler mit entferntem DPF bei uns gesehen.



Unser Defender hat die Abgasrückführung abgeschaltet, und sonst auch n Bissel an der Kurve gespielt.
120PS -> 140PS, fast 1l/100km weniger.
Afaik haben wir nun die "origininale" Firmware, und die Custom, und können selbst mit Laptop hin- und herflashen. 
Wollte Papa anfangs vor Fahrzeug-Überprüfungen (wie hieß der Mist nochmal auf Deutsch? Nur den italienischen Namen im Kopf) machen, aber die messen die Abgaswerte bei uns so schlecht, dass auch unsere Customkurve, die auf Abgasnormen scheißt, problemlos durchkommt... Kp, ob das bei euch strenger abläuft.
DPF haben wir noch


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht Abgasuntersuchung? Oder Tüv?


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2015)

Kann es sein das es ab 1.37 einen kurtzen funkenflug beim bmw gibt? 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nw4Z0ssAjAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 2:20




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ol8bzv-894

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Unser Defender hat die Abgasrückführung abgeschaltet, und sonst auch n Bissel an der Kurve gespielt.
> 120PS -> 140PS, fast 1l/100km weniger.
> Afaik haben wir nun die "origininale" Firmware, und die Custom, und können selbst mit Laptop hin- und herflashen.
> Wollte Papa anfangs vor Fahrzeug-Überprüfungen (wie hieß der Mist nochmal auf Deutsch? Nur den italienischen Namen im Kopf) machen, aber die messen die Abgaswerte bei uns so schlecht, dass auch unsere Customkurve, die auf Abgasnormen scheißt, problemlos durchkommt... Kp, ob das bei euch strenger abläuft.
> DPF haben wir noch


Bei modernen Autos ab 2006 wird bei der AU nicht mehr gemessen, wenn der Readiness Code gesetzt ist und kein Fehler drin ist. Nur wenn man keinen DPF hat müsste einem die OBD normalerweise die AU verweigern, weil das Auto das ja selbst feststellen kann ob der DPF fehlt. Da muss man schon bei der Software was machen.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es ab 1.37 einen kurtzen funkenflug beim bmw gibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist so ungewöhnlich an Funken aus dem Auspuff? Kommt bei jedem Auto mal vor. ...natürlich nur, wenn man richtig die Tube auspresst und nicht nur rumrollt.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> .
> ...Wollte Papa anfangs vor Fahrzeug-Überprüfungen (wie hieß der Mist nochmal auf Deutsch? Nur den italienischen Namen im Kopf)...



Kaffeekasse? 


Kann man bei vielen Autos so viel aif Kosten der Abgaswerte rausholen oder ist sowas ein Ausnahmafall?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der räuchert ja nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ich frag mich welche Tuner das hinbekommen die Abgasnachbehandlung komplett aus der Motorsoftware rauszunehmen. Und vorallem bei der AU wird 100% beschissen. Oder in der neuen Motorsoftware ist nen fester Readiness Code eingegeben. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Daimler mit entferntem DPF bei uns gesehen.



Sieht für mich auch sehr schlecht "optimiert" aus.
Mit nem vernünftigen Kennfeld sollte der eigentlich nicht viel mehr rußen als mit einem Serienkennfeld.


----------



## Amon (3. Februar 2015)

Der hat bestimmt Heizöl getankt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Februar 2015)

Was war euer erstes Auto?


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt Heizöl getankt.



Ist kein Unterschied zu Diesel. Heizöl hat nur einen Zusatzstoff drin damit man es nachweisen kann.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was war euer erstes Auto?



So ein Polo: VW Polo II â€“ Wikipedia  (als "Coupé" und mit 55PS )


----------



## JC88 (3. Februar 2015)

Corsa A Bj89 1.4i


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte ja gerne nen Alfa Giulietta, aber der kostet ein Vermögen


----------



## br34ker (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was war euer erstes Auto?



Toyota Landcruiser J7 (Bj. 87, 3,9l Turbo-Diesel)


----------



## Phantom17 (3. Februar 2015)

Opel Astra J 1.6


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Opel Astra F GLS, Bj 92, 1,6L 75PS


----------



## Kusanar (3. Februar 2015)

Seat Ibiza, Typ 021, BJ 87
Tiefergelegt, Remus-Auspuff, 800W Soundsystem mit grafischem Equalizer
(und pinke Rückspiegelkappen  )

...mein Gott, war der hässlich... aber er war MEINER 

Seat Ibiza â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2015)

Mein erstes Auto war ein BMW E46 325 Ci Coupé (192 PS). Und ich lebe noch xD Und das Auto auch, hab den immer noch


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ist kein Unterschied zu Diesel. Heizöl hat nur einen Zusatzstoff drin damit man es nachweisen kann.



Das ist sogar ein riesen Unterschied. Einen modernen Diesel kann man nicht mal mehr im Sommer mit Heizöl fahren. Der läuft wie *******. Im Winter geht es sowieso nicht, weil du beim ersten Frost nen riesen Klumpen im Tank hast.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was war euer erstes Auto?


Mazda 323 P 1.5 Bj 98


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Februar 2015)

Ford Fiesta BJ 78 oder 79, 935ccm, 29 KW, 4 Gang, feuerrot, Bereifung: 135SR12, man. Glasdach - sonst nix!

Das war ne Gurke!


----------



## norse (3. Februar 2015)

n grüner Honda Civic EJ9 - hat ganze 3 Monate gehalten ...


----------



## ebastler (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was war euer erstes Auto?


Hab noch kein eigenes, und werde mir so schnell auch keins zulegen. Hab weder das Geld noch lohnt es sich. In Innsbruck komme ich mit Öffis super zurecht, in Bozen darf ich Mamas Wagen leihen, wann immer ich will, und die 100km Innsbruck-Bozen fahre ich um 4€ mit dem Zug, so billig komme ich mit dem Auto kaum hin.


----------



## T-Drive (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was war euer erstes Auto?



BMW 1600-2  mit fortschrittlicher 6Volt Ausrüstung und 180tkm.

Ohne Sicherheitsgurt und Nackenstützen.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> BMW 1600-2  mit fortschrittlicher 6V Ausrüstung und 180tkm.
> 
> Ohne Sicherheitsgurt und Nackenstützen.



Cool, haste den noch?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Februar 2015)

Mein erster Wagen war ein Daihatsu Cuore L80. 
Das ganz alte Modell aus den 80ern. Hatte ich 1996 von meiner Mutter übernommen.

45 PS, 3-Zylinder, 12-Zoll Felgen (hoch, nicht breit  ) und ganze 0,8l Hubraum

Aber: Leergewicht von um die 600kg und mit einem Weber-Vergaser samt offenem Ansaugtrichter, polierten Kanälen und einer Eigenbauabgasanlage frei nach Gruppe N (wie Nichts  ) rannte der zuletzt gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Hat sich auch wie ein "Großer" angehört und man konnte richtig schöne Fehlzündungen mit ordentlichem Rumms und Feuer aus dem Auspuff provozieren. So verkokelt hat die hintere Stoßstange dann auch schnell ausgesehen.
Die Rennleitung mochte mich...

Musste den Tacho, der bei 160 km/h endete, sogar mit nem weißen Edding auf 180 km/h erweitern. :kpatsch:

Den Innenraum hatte ich dann später noch entrümpelt und mir ne Chromduschbrausenhalterung als Fake-Domstrebe hinten hin gebastelt.

Irgendwann war der 5. Gang im Eimer und da der Bolide im 4. Gang genauso "schnell" lief, dauerte es auch nicht allzu lange, bis ich dann zugeben musste, daß die Kiste doch kein Rennwagen ist und Drehzahlbegrenzer in moderneren Autos einen Sinn haben.

Aus heutiger Sicht ne verdammt peinliche Kiste, aber hat auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## T-Drive (3. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Cool, haste den noch?



Ging 1979 übern Jordan Maschine lief noch 1a mit 250tkm


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was war euer erstes Auto?


Ein Smart ForTwo BJ 2012. Werde ich selbst nach dem Abschluss des Studiums weiter fahren, da er im Unterhalt fast nix kostet.
Freue mich jedes mal, wenn ich mit diesem zu hoch geratenen Gokart durch den ätzenden düsseldorfer Stadtverkehr fahren muss, wo man mit einem breiteren Auto einfach stecken belibt, ich aber problemlos durch komme.


----------



## orca113 (3. Februar 2015)

Polo Fox mit 45 PS (Steilheckversion) in Ocean Grün


----------



## Preisi (3. Februar 2015)

BMW 320d E46 BJ 2001 mit mittlerweile über 400k km ^^ Von meinem Vater übernommen.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre das Auto meiner Eltern da sie es kaum benutzen, sind froh das das Auto so nicht versauert 
Wollts übernehmen aber keine Chance, meine Mutter besteht darauf die kosten zu tragen.
Also sozusagen mein erstes Auto.

Ist ein 2004 A6 3.2 fsi quattro mit seinen...rund 150.000 km


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was war euer erstes Auto?


Golf 4 1,4l 75ps BJ2002 - bis zum 6.11.14, da meinte einer, dass der kaltverformt bestimmt besser aussähe .


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Auto meiner Eltern da sie es kaum benutzen, sind froh das das Auto so nicht versauert
> Wollts übernehmen aber keine Chance, meine Mutter besteht darauf die kosten zu tragen.
> Also sozusagen mein erstes Auto.
> 
> Ist ein 2004 A6 3.2 fsi quattro mit seinen...rund 150.000 km



Hoffentlich ist der auf dich versichert...


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der auf dich versichert...



Was so ein 3,2er A6 wohl mit 200% in der Versicherung kostet?


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2015)

Man kommt ja nicht runter, wenn man immer nur die Autos der Ältern fährt. Man kann zwar auch Prozente übernehmen, aber ich bin auch noch relativ hoch (ca.1000 €/Jahr), da ich lange Zeit Autos gefahren hab, die über meine Eltern vesichert waren. Besser selbst versichern und wenn die Eltern wollen, können Sie ja immer noch die Versicherungssummer überweisen.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Man kommt ja nicht runter, wenn man immer nur die Autos der Ältern fährt. Man kann zwar auch Prozente übernehmen, aber ich bin auch noch relativ hoch (ca.1000 €/Jahr), da ich lange Zeit Autos gefahren hab, die über meine Eltern vesichert waren. Besser selbst versichern und wenn die Eltern wollen, können Sie ja immer noch die Versicherungssummer überweisen.



Ich bin da ganz bei dir, aber ein A6 ist eines der denkbar schlechtesten Autos um in der Versicherung runterzukommen, der Bock wird mit 35% noch teuer genug sein.
Da wäre es fast günstiger, sich zusätzlich ein Corsa/Lupo 50PS Krücke in die Garage zu stellen, und den Jungen dort seine SF-Klassen bekommen zu lassen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2015)

Das stimmt allerdings!


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der auf dich versichert...



Der hat Vollkasko.

Na mir gehts darum das ich nächstes Jahr, wenn mein Opa ins Ausland zieht, ich seine Versicherung übernehme. Deswegen bleibt alles erstmal so, dann kann ich mir ja überlegen ein eigenes Auto zuzulegen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2015)

Dann gehts ja noch!


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Februar 2015)

Opel Insignia Turbo 220PS

Gutes Fahrzeug oder nicht? Überlege mir im Sommer einen Gebrauchten zu kaufen.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Soll das dein erstes, oder nächstes Auto werden?


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Februar 2015)

Mein nächstes Auto. Falls du auf die 220PS anspielst, ich fahre seit 6 Jahren unfallfrei und nebenbei 'ne Rennmaschine. 
Haben zwar noch den Verso hier, aber mit dem fährt meine Freundin meistens Einkaufen, ich hätte gern ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Achte beim Insi am besten darauf, dass er ab Bj 11 ist. Da wurden diverse Elektronikmacken + ein Knistern in der Amatur abgestellt. (Bei Bj. davor während der Inspektionen, aber nur wenn es auftrat.)
Ansonsten sollen die Dinger sehr robust sein.


----------



## JaniZz (3. Februar 2015)

Honda CRX del sol 125 PS BJ 98 mit 10.000 km auf der Uhr. 
Werde ich nie vergessen 
Fährt mein Bruder noch... 

Ich komm von dem Japanern auch nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Joselman (3. Februar 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ich komm von dem Japanern auch nicht mehr weg.



Warum auch. 

Mein erstes Auto war ein Toyota Starlet P8 Bj 1996


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was war euer erstes Auto?



<- E87 118d BJ. 07.2008 
Wollte ihn eigentlich schon letzte Woche in Mobile.de inserieren, kann mich aber nur schwer von ihm trennen.
Mal gucken, ob ich es dieses WE schaffe


----------



## winner961 (3. Februar 2015)

Schaffst du King. 
Letze Woche mal wirklich überlegt auf den Abarth um zu steigen ist schon geil das Teil, aber eben auch ein gutes Stück teuer im Unterhalt. So lang ich mein abi nicht hab wird das wohl nichts.


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2015)

Was fährst du dann? Einen E92 hast du wie ich mitbekommen habe noch nicht gefunden?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was fährst du dann? Einen E92 hast du wie ich mitbekommen habe noch nicht gefunden?



Nee, der 1er muss dafür eh erst weg.
Und der E92 335i-Markt mit passender Motor-Getriebekombi ist komplett leergefegt.


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz bei dir, aber ein A6 ist eines der denkbar schlechtesten Autos um in der Versicherung runterzukommen, der Bock wird mit 35% noch teuer genug sein.
> Da wäre es fast günstiger, sich zusätzlich ein Corsa/Lupo 50PS Krücke in die Garage zu stellen, und den Jungen dort seine SF-Klassen bekommen zu lassen.


Er kann aber auch die SF-Klasse aus dem anderen Vertrag übernehmen. Wichtig ist nur, dass er lange genug den Führerschein hat. Man kann beispielsweise keine SF 15 auf jemanden übertragen der nur 7 Jahre den Führerschein hat. Hier wäre die SF 7 das Maximum. Daher ist das mit mal ebend die Prozente vom Opa übernehmen auch nicht richtig/möglich, bzw. nur teilweise.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Er kann aber auch die SF-Klasse aus dem anderen Vertrag übernehmen. Wichtig ist nur, dass er lange genug den Führerschein hat. Man kann beispielsweise keine SF 15 auf jemanden übertragen der nur 7 Jahre den Führerschein hat. Hier wäre die SF 7 das Maximum. Daher ist das mit mal ebend die Prozente vom Opa übernehmen auch nicht richtig/möglich, bzw. nur teilweise.



Weiß ich, hab ja auch nichts dahingehend geschrieben. (Daher das Beispiel mit seinem eigenen billigen "Zweitwagen")
Das Problem bei der Übertragung ist, dass es von vielen Faktoren abhängt. Bei 99% aller Versicherungen klappt das auch nur, wenn der neue Versicherungsnehmer nachweisen kann, dass er das Fahrzeug in dieser Zeit auch überwiegend genutzt hat. Das geht zwar, in dem man ihn als Fahrer zusätzlich angibt, wenn der Junge aber unter 25 ist --> wird es ebenfalls teuerer.
Ich hatte irgendwo mal eine ganz gute Zusammen fassung zu dem Thema übertrag gelesen.....

Edit:
Link: Schadenfreiheitsklasse (SF-Klasse) übertragen


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Februar 2015)

Dann bin ich wohl bei dem 1% gelandet ^^

Das mit dem Opa hatte ich nur aus einem anderen Post aufgenommen, hätte ich vllt. kenntlich machen sollen 
Und um auf den PKW der Eltern Versicherungschutz zu genießen, muss er sowieso mit angegeben sein, es sein denn es ist eine Sonderregelung oder beliebige Fahrer angegeben.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2015)

Bei meiner Versicherung ist es momentan so, dass du (wenn du über 25 bist) mit meinem Auto fahren kannst und natürlich auch versichert bist.
Bei mir sieht die "Sonderregelung" nämlich genau umgekehrt aus, da müsste ich angeben dass nur ich fahren......was aber bei mir nicht geht, weil meine Frau damit einkaufen fährt.^^


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

Mir ist egal auf welcher Stufe ist starte solange es nicht die letzte ist  Deswegen erstmal abwarten und dann irgendeine Stadt-Schüssel kaufen.
Wie gesagt der Audi ist denkbar schlecht um seine Stufen abzuarbeiten, der kostet auch auf der niedrigsten viel zu viel.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, der 1er muss dafür eh erst weg.
> Und der E92 335i-Markt mit passender Motor-Getriebekombi ist komplett leergefegt.



Der wird auch nicht mehr voller. Da  musst du alles echt aufmerksam verfolgen und sofort zuschlagen wenn einer dabei ist der so in etwa deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. In München stehen verdammt viele 335er rum die meist nicht mal inseriert sind, teilweise richtige Schmuckstücke dabei.


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Februar 2015)

Das der teuer ist stimmt wohl, abgearbeitet werden sie ja aber egal mit welchem Kfz.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

Ja stimmt schon, aber wenn schon^^
Macht schon Spaß das Ding, sehr schönes Auto, wird aber wahrscheinlich verkauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> In München stehen verdammt viele 335er rum die meist nicht mal inseriert sind, teilweise richtige Schmuckstücke dabei.



Auch als N54 mit DKG  ?


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2015)

Heute wurde übrigens in Genf der neue Ford Focus RS vorgestellt. Ich muss sagen, der Alte gefällt mir besser. Ich versteh nicht, warum die jetzt alle sportlichen Kompakten mit 5 Türen bauen. Gut, für Familienväter, die ab und an auf den Ring wollen, ist das natürlich top. Ansonsten ist das Design bei Weitem nicht mehr so aggressiv wie beim Alten RS.  

Ford Focus RS 2015



Allradantrieb
+ 320 PS
ca. 1550 Kilo Leergewicht (geschätzt am Focus ST, welcher 1450 Kilo wiegt).

Ford Focus RS auf dem Genfer Autosalon: Mit Allradantrieb und über 320 PS - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


Übrigens scheint das mit den 5 Türeren jetzt wirklich en vouge zu sein. Erste Renderings vom neuen Renault Megane RS zeigen diesen auch mit 5 Türen.


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Februar 2015)

Schade, kein 3 Türer und keine "dicken Backen"
Ich hätte da in anbetracht des Vorgängers auch etwas mehr erwartet.

Wenigstens hält Audi beim RS3 am 5-Zylinder fest


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2015)

Was stört Dich / Euch denn an 5 Türen?


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Februar 2015)

den gibs auch im Q3 und TT


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2015)

Ford Focus RS mit Allrad. Das war aber schon lange überfällig. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, der 1er muss dafür eh erst weg.
> Und der E92 335i-Markt mit passender Motor-Getriebekombi ist komplett leergefegt.



Hol dir lieber nen e30, der sieht 10x besser aus als so nen oller e92.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Februar 2015)

Also soweit ich weiß solle der doch für nen Fronttriebler gut zu fahren sein?

Der neue sieht ja total hässlich aus, der aktuelle sieht live echt  aus


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was stört Dich / Euch denn an 5 Türen?


Es sieht einfach nicht so sportlich un esthetisch aus wie ein schöner 3-Türer. Natürlich ist es praktischer, aber darum geht es ja bei so einem Auto nicht unbedingt.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> den gibs auch im Q3 und TT


Die Rede ist ja vom neuen RS3, hier hätte ich eher mit einem Aggregat ala 2.0 TFSI mit 350+ PS gerechnet. Das mit dem RS Q3 und dem TTRS ist mir bekannt. Allerdings beim TT ja auch vorerst noch im alten Modell.


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Es sieht einfach nicht so sportlich un esthetisch aus wie ein schöner 3-Türer. Natürlich ist es praktischer, aber darum geht es ja bei so einem Auto nicht unbedingt.



Das ist ein Klein- / Kompaktwagen für vielleicht 30-40k Euro und kein Aston Martin / whatever... wenn so ein Auto an mir vorbeifährt dann fällt mir nicht mal auf ob es 3 oder 5 Türen hat.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Februar 2015)

Also, bei dem bekommst du mit wenn der an dir vorbeifährt.

Und der  aktuelle sieht durchaus böse aus.


----------



## dsdenni (3. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ford Focus RS mit Allrad. Das war aber schon lange überfällig.
> 
> 
> 
> Hol dir lieber nen e30, der sieht 10x besser aus als so nen oller e92.



Jeder so wie er es mag


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2015)

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Focus RS 2015. Mir hat der alte wirklich besser gefallen. Der neue wirkt irgendwie billig und plastik mäßig. Immerhin lässt sich dank der 5 Türen das Kind besser im Auto verstauen. Und Mutti wird sich auch freuen, beim Wocheneinkauf. 

 Und warum man jetzt nen schweren Allradantrieb in das Auto baut, versteh ich auchnicht. War absolut nicht nötig. Damit kommt das Auto vermutlich knapp an die 1600 Kilo. Für den Ring ist Allrad (außer vielleicht im Regen) total unnötig. Wegen dem Gewicht gehen einfach nur die Bremsen und die Reifen schneller in die Knie. Fail von Ford find ich.


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist ein Klein- / Kompaktwagen für vielleicht 30-40k Euro und kein Aston Martin / whatever... wenn so ein Auto an mir vorbeifährt dann fällt mir nicht mal auf ob es 3 oder 5 Türen hat.



Und nur weil es kein Supersportwagen ist, ist es dann egal obs hässlich is, oder wie?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hol dir lieber nen e30, der sieht 10x besser aus als so nen oller e92.



Nee, den E92 finde ich optisch schon ziemlich klasse 
Nen E30 kann man sich als 3. Wagen zulegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Focus RS 2015. Mir hat der alte wirklich besser gefallen. Der neue wirkt irgendwie billig und plastik mäßig. Immerhin lässt sich dank der 5 Türen das Kind besser im Auto verstauen. Und Mutti wird sich auch freuen, beim Wocheneinkauf.
> 
> Und warum man jetzt nen schweren Allradantrieb in das Auto baut, versteh ich auchnicht. War absolut nicht nötig. Damit kommt das Auto vermutlich knapp an die 1600 Kilo. Für den Ring ist Allrad (außer vielleicht im Regen) total unnötig. Wegen dem Gewicht gehen einfach nur die Bremsen und die Reifen schneller in die Knie. Fail von Ford find ich.


Weil ein Allradantrieb ja auch so unglaublich schwer ist... Schonmal nen Differenzial und 2 Achswellen in der Hand gehabt? Wenn es ein aufwändiger Allrad ist, dann wiegt der 80-100kg. Ist quasi nicht mehr als wenn einer aufm Beifahrersitz sitzt. Nur das der Beifahrer eher noch störender ist, weil das Gewicht ja sehr hoch im Auto ist, wo hingegen der Allrad sehr tief sitzt.

Bei meinem A3 sind es 120kg, die der Allrad mehr wiegt. Das kommt aber auch nur, weil der Quattro hinten eine vernünftige Achse hat und keine Ackerwagenachse. Daher das Mehrgewicht.

Beim aktuellen A3 wiegt der Quattro 90 kg mehr, beim A4 nur 70 kg.

Wow 70 kg Mehrgewicht ist ja echt extrem.  Allein den ganzen Müll aus dem Auto zu nehmen bringt genauso viel, wie auf Allrad zu verzichten.


----------



## wooty1337 (3. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil ein Allradantrieb ja auch so unglaublich schwer ist... Schonmal nen Differenzial und 2 Achswellen in der Hand gehabt? Wenn es ein aufwändiger Allrad ist, dann wiegt der 80-100kg. Ist quasi nicht mehr als wenn einer aufm Beifahrersitz sitzt. Nur das der Beifahrer eher noch störender ist, weil das Gewicht ja sehr hoch im Auto ist, wo hingegen der Allrad sehr tief sitzt.



Es ging auch eher um die Notwendigkeit als um das Zusatzgewicht. Und 100kg mehr oder weniger merkt man definitiv.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehs immernoch nicht wie man zB. 50.000€ fürn A45 AMG , Focus oder Abarth hinlegen kann... für das Geld kriegt man an gebrauchten alles was das Herz begehrt 
Aber Geschmäcker gehn schließlich weit auseinander.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2015)

Schonmal A45 gefahren? 

Wenn nein, dann nachholen und nochmal drüber nachdenken.



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Es ging auch eher um die Notwendigkeit als um  das Zusatzgewicht. Und 100kg mehr oder weniger merkt man  definitiv.


In den ganzen Tests zum Focus haben die alle über mangelnde Traktion gemeckert. Ich selber kann dazu nix sagen, bin noch nie einen gefahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Februar 2015)

Ich würd persönlich auch nicht neu kaufen, da hast du ja nur durchs heimfahren 5000 Wertverlust.


----------



## fctriesel (3. Februar 2015)

Und welche Neuwagen bekommt man für 50K, die sich mit dem AMG messen können?


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal A45 gefahren?



Tatsächlich, aber nur vom Parkplatz in die Werkstatt als ich noch bei Mercedes war 
Ich mag schon keine Kleinwagen, und 4 Zylinder auch nicht besonders... ich mein nur bei den Alternativen die man bei 50.000€ hat, das man da zum A45 greift... aber ja wie gesagt Geschmackssache

@fctriesel, ich sagt an gebrauchten hat man eine riesige Auswahl.


----------



## winner961 (3. Februar 2015)

Vor allem Ruptet bist du einen Biposto schon gefahren ? 
Wenn ja die Kiste ist einfach ein extremes Ding, das nur für die Rennstrecke konzipiert ist und der normale A500 liegt bei knapp 22t wenn ich mich nicht ihre. 

Der Biposto ist ein Rennautos kein einkaufsauto.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

Leider nein, bin in meiner jungen Auto-durchtest-Karriere noch nicht so weit 
Ok müsste man aber auch unterscheiden was man haben will, ob Alltag+bissl Spaß oder eine "reine" Rennmaschine.
Aber alleine schon wegen der Optik könnte ich mich nie mit einem Abarth anfreunden, sieht meiner Meinung nach schrecklich aus.


----------



## fctriesel (3. Februar 2015)

So kann man es sich natürlich auch schönrechnen wenn man Neuwagenpreise mit Gebrauchtwagenpreisen vergleicht.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

Na das ist schon klar 

Weil der Neupreis vom Focus erwähnt wurde meinte ich, ich kann nicht verstehen wer sich lieber sowas neu um 40k+ € kauft obwohl man  bei dem Budget eine fast unendlich große Auswahl an Gebrauchten hat.
Wollte nicht Neuwagen Preise mit Gebrauchten vergleichen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Februar 2015)

@winner

Bzgl. Abarth: 

Also an sich cooles Auto, geiler Sound aber so Fahrdynamisch finde ich den gar nicht gut. 
Das Auto ist zwar relativ leicht, aber der Schwerpunkt ist leider verdammt weit oben. Sprich trotz übersteuernd ausgelegter Hinterachse rutscht der früher oder später über die Vorderachse. 
Der Frontantrieb verstärkt das sowieso. Ist aber nur meine Meinung. 
---

Ich finde ja an sich das Konzept vom neuen MX5 ziemlich geil - Gewicht um die 1000kg +/- 50kg. - 130 PS und Heckantrieb(). 
Top für ne kurvige Landstrasse.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

Mit dem A45 kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Das Ding sieht m.M.  (vorallem von hinten) einfach nur schrecklich aus.
http://www.themotorreport.com.au/content/image/i/m/img_0179-0828-450x240.jpg
Und der Motor wird bei dem auch nicht lange leben. Dafür ist das zu viel Leistung auf zu wenig Hubraum (bestätigen ja auch relativ viele Ausfälle)


----------



## Zoon (3. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Schon mal in einen bei eine etwas älteren taxi  mitgefahren das einen stern hat, den das teil hat diesen "Diesel traktor  sound".



nur wenns die ollen 4 zylinder sind.  bei den 5 oder 6 zylindern ist die Sache etws anders

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gVUwDJ1QyY

nur  grüne plakette schaffen die wohl  eher nicht


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Februar 2015)

> bei den 5 oder 6 zylindern ist die Sache etws anders



Ich war noch nie in einen Taxi das einen 5 oder 6 zyl hatte allerdings hört man das raus.



> nur  grüne plakette schaffen die wohl  eher nicht


bei dem hier könnte man vieleicht eine grüne bekommen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nL_Yd40st0

Mein erstes auto wird muttis seat toledo 1m mit 90ps tdi sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2015)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Und der Motor wird bei dem auch nicht lange leben. Dafür ist das zu viel Leistung auf zu wenig Hubraum (bestätigen ja auch relativ viele Ausfälle)[/QUOTE]

Ich weis ja nicht wo du das her hast aber wir hatten nicht einen einzigen kaputten A45 bis jetzt. Es gab eine Serie schlechte Turbolader von einem Zulieferer, was zu logischer Weise zu einem Motorschaden führen kann. Allerdings gab es auch schon eine KDM, wo die schlechten Turbos bei Bedarf getauscht wurden und alles war wieder bestens.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wo du das her hast aber wir hatten nicht einen einzigen kaputten A45 bis jetzt. Es gab eine Serie schlechte Turbolader von einem Zulieferer, was zu logischer Weise zu einem Motorschaden führen kann. Allerdings gab es auch schon eine KDM, wo die schlechten Turbos bei Bedarf getauscht wurden und alles war wieder bestens.



Ist mir in der letzten Zeit mehrfach aufgefallen (Temperaturprobleme mit Folgeschäden, Turboladerschäden, etc.)
Wenn man sich so einen neu kauft, ok. Gebraucht und ohne Garantie würde ich so einen aber nicht nehmen wollen (ebenso bei anderen hochgezüchteten Kompakten). Das wird man wahrscheinlich auch an den Preisen am Gebrauchtwagenmarkt beobachten können. Die Motoren werden halt ab nem bestimmten Punkt zu anfällig.
Dann lieber nen M135i mit einem grundsoliden Motor, mit einem klasse Klang, der auch noch weniger verbraucht als der A45 AMG. 
Ich bin kein Gegener von Downsizing, aber irgendwann bringt's halt nix mehr (außer im realitätsfernen NEFZ-Zyklus  )


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt bei uns fahren auch ein paar A45 und da haben wir keine Probleme. Es waren halt nur mal ein paar Turbolader bei relativ früh produzierten Fahrzeugen. Generell haben wir bei AMG Motoren deutlich weniger Probleme. Ich denke nicht das es anders werden wird beim A45.


----------



## watercooled (3. Februar 2015)

A45 hatten wir seit ich da bin letztes Jahr 3 Stück da,
wegen erwähnten Laderproblemen und einem wegen irgendwelchen Kupplungsproblemen am DKG.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

Kann sein, dass es Einzelfälle sind. Ich hab mit dem Auto/Motor ja nix zu tun.

Ich hab gerade mal nachgeguckt, wie viel der Motor aus dem M135i (3l) schwerer ist, als der eines 125i (2l) -> ganze 16KG  Und dann reden so viele von den "schweren 6-Zylindern"


----------



## Beam39 (3. Februar 2015)

AMG und M-Modelle (und Ähnliche) sollte man sich gebraucht sowieso nur mit entsprechender "Junge Sterne"-Garantie kaufen. Das kann sonst sehr schnell sehr stark ins Auge gehen.

@King, hab ich um ehrlich zu sein nich drauf geachtet, aber das dürften überwiegend N55 gewesen sein. Bei uns fährt einer mit N54 und DKG rum, hab schonmal erzählt gehabt mit 420ps, der soll mittlerweile aber wieder im mittleren 300ps Bereich sein weil sein Motor kurz vorm Kolaps gewesen sein soll.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bei uns fährt einer mit N54 und DKG rum, hab schonmal erzählt gehabt mit 420ps, der soll mittlerweile aber wieder im mittleren 300ps Bereich sein weil sein Motor kurz vorm Kolaps gewesen sein soll.



420PS sind für einen N54 eigentlich unproblematisch, vorausgesetzt sind natürlich Downpipes sowie ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten (OCC (oilcatchcan), Schubumluftventile, LLK) Serienturbos haben genug Reserven für ca. 450PS. Ab 500-550PS sollte man Motorbauteile ändern.
Bei dem DKG ist allerdings eine Drehmomentbegrenzung nötig.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Februar 2015)

Der hat Downpipes und nen größeren LLK drin, mehr nicht. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das eher seinem Fahrstil zu verschulden ist. Jedesmal wenn ich den gesehen hab is er mit Vollgas um die Gegend gebrettert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 420PS sind für einen N54 eigentlich  unproblematisch, vorausgesetzt sind natürlich Downpipes sowie ein paar  andere Kleinigkeiten (OCC (oilcatchcan), Schubumluftventile, LLK)  Serienturbos haben genug Reserven für ca. 450PS. Ab 500-550PS sollte man  Motorbauteile ändern.
> Bei dem DKG ist allerdings eine Drehmomentbegrenzung nötig.


So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Wenn man dem Motor lange Vollast gibt und den richtig fährt, dann ist der mit Sicherheit nicht bis in so hohe Leistungen stabil. Pimmelt man nur durch die Gegend und gibt zwischendurch mal Gas um einen LKW zu überholen, dann mag das durchaus sein.

Deswegen gibt es bei den Ammis ja auch so viele Umbauten mit unglaublich Leistung. Die beschleunigen mal durch und dann war es das. Hier in Deutschland muss ein Auto aber auch mal 600km Vollgas am Stück aushalten ohne das etwas passiert. Deswegen habe ich auch an meinem Auto nix gemacht. Serien Kurbeltrieb und Serienkolben werden eh schon genug belastet, da muss ich nicht noch extra Leistung haben. Dann lieber ein zuverlässiges Auto.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Februar 2015)

Gibt genug Autos die schon lang genug mit Leistungssteigerung rumfahrenn. Wenn man den Motor bis 700 PS oder so standfest aufbaut, den aber je nach Ladedruck nur im 400-550 ps Bereich fährt hält das auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2015)

Kostet ja auch nur schlappe 15000-20000€ einen Motor von 300 PS auf 700 PS standfest zu bekommen. Dann nur mit 400PS rumzufahren ist gut angelegtes Geld.


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem stirbt der Motor mit 400-550PS mehr als mit Serienleistung. Motortuning geht auf das Material, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Februar 2015)

Ps sind doch nicht alles.
Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?


WRX STI - ich wette, du hast andere Kaliber erwartet ...


----------



## Beam39 (3. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ps sind doch nicht alles.
> Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?



Corvette Z06/ ZR1 bzw. die neue Z06, wären auch bezahlbar, im Vergleich mit anderen Kalibern. Traum wäre für mich ne Viper SRT, ich glaube es gibt kein überwältigenderes Gefühl als mit diesem Ungetüm zu fahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Februar 2015)

R34 GTR. Aber würde ich komplett stock lassen.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Februar 2015)

M1/2/3/4/5/6 mit dicker Abgasanlage + manueller Schaltung


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Februar 2015)

Es gibt so viele schicke Japaner, aber ich glaub ne (vernünftig und teuer) durchgepimpte S2000 würde mir schon gefallen. Ich weiß nicht, was man da am Motor alles machen müsste, aber so nen Turbo der ab 5500 reinkickt zusammen mit noch nen bisschen mehr Druck auf dem Kessel und einer dicken Spreizung im Getriebe wär wirklich schick. 
Wenn dann noch so nen bisschen Mäusekino und verschiedene Motorprofile (gib ihm, gib Stoff, gib richtig Stoff...  )


----------



## Ruptet (4. Februar 2015)

Die wette hätte ich gewonnen 

Ein gescheiter skyline gtr/gtt r34 wäre schon ein kleiner Traum.

Auf der anderen Seite ein dicker Challenger oder Mustang, oh ja^^ Verglichen mit EU-Autos preismäßig eh alles peanuts.

@WOW wasn hier los, zum ersten mal erlebe ich das nicht direkt alle italiener aufgezählt werden.

Gtr viper s2000 corvette... Leute hier fühlt man sich wohl.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> M1/2/3/4/5/6 mit dicker Abgasanlage + manueller Schaltung



Wo du grad m2 sagst. Hab den heute auf der AB gesehen  Lade morgen mal nen Bild hoch, leider nur von hinten und noch leicht getarnt.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Februar 2015)

Erstmal ein Foto gemacht, so muss das


----------



## thunderofhate (4. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ps sind doch nicht alles.
> Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?


Porsche Cayman GTS oder Lotus Exige S. 
Die meisten Sportwagen sind zu teuer und zu schwer. Diese beiden gefallen mir am besten.


----------



## Amon (4. Februar 2015)

Also mein erstes Auto war ein gammeliger Fiesta mit 55 PS.  Mein jetziges Auto ist ein Opel Astra GTC von 2005 und der absolute Traum wäre ein 67er Shelby GT.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Februar 2015)

Für den Alltag ein Audi RS6 Avant oder gar ein Audi RS3 und sonst kann ich mich nicht so recht zwischen Aston Martin DBS und Porsche 911 Turbo S/GT3 entscheiden.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Februar 2015)

Den Aston Martin find ich optisch auch umwerfend, eines der sehr wenigen "teuren" Autos.


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Und nur weil es kein Supersportwagen ist, ist es dann egal obs hässlich is, oder wie?



Ich finde den Wagen mit 5 Türen nicht unbedingt hässlicher als mit 3 Türen. Mir gings nur um den Begriff "sportlich". So ein Kompaktwagen mit nem dicken Spoiler und riesigen Rädern wirkt für mich deshalb nicht "sportlich" oder wie ein "Sportwagen" sondern eher so wie ein Extrembodybuilder mit einer Körpergröße von 1,2m.  Dabei ist es egal ob das Auto 3 oder 5 Türen hat.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen kleine Autos mit viel Leistung aber ich mag es lieber etwas dezenter. Und die Geschmäcker sind ja ohnehin ziemlich verschieden und auch solche Autos werden ihre Käufer finden.


----------



## Preisi (4. Februar 2015)

2012er Shelby 500GT, auch wenn die Fahrwerkstechnik uralt ist  Oder ein schöner M4


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2015)

Der WRX STi ist wirklich ein nettes Auto.  Da bin ich in letzter Zeit öfter mal auf dem Beifahrersitz gesessen, fahren konnte ich ihn allerdings nicht.

Rein von der Form finde ich auch noch den 67'er Shelby und den GT 2000 sehr nett.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ps sind doch nicht alles.
> Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?



Ein Elektroauto mit ordentlich Schnalz und unbegrenzter Reichweite. (Tageslicht reicht um Akku zu laden)

Dazu ein alter 190D Daimler mit Heckflosse und Säulentacho.


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte da ein paar...

- S13
- R32 GT-R
- Audi Sport Quattro
- Mercedes 190 Evo 2

Die fallen mir mal spontan ein.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2015)

Eins ist sicher: Ich hätte nicht nur ein Auto.
Beim Alltagsauto würde ich die Fahrzeugklasse nicht wechseln -> Bentley Continental GT Convertible o.Ä.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ps sind doch nicht alles.
> Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?


"Volkswagen. Das Auto."

Ich würde (oder vielleicht werde?) mir einen Königsegg Agera R holen und für den Alltag einen BMW M6.

Entschuldigung, aber wir müssten ihr Auto doch noch einen Tag länger in der Werkstatt behalten | Webfail - Fail Bilder und Fail Videos


----------



## RianS (4. Februar 2015)

Hey.

Welches 1. Auto für bis 5000 mit über 60 PS und 4 Türen könnzet ihr denn so empfehlen? Es sollte schon normalaussehen weil ich muss ja dann damit zur Schule etc fahren :

Schwarz wäre nice.
aIch würde auch gerne Boxen rein machen, wegen der Verkabelung ist die eher Leicht oder sollte man lieber nen Mecha fragen?  Weil ich höre morgens gern Laute Musik


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde: Mercedes 300SL (W 198 II).
Alternativ Volvo 850R oder P1800ES



GeT_Hated schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> Welches 1. Auto für bis 5000 mit über 60 PS und 4 Türen könnzet ihr denn so empfehlen? Es sollte schon normalaussehen weil ich muss ja dann damit zur Schule etc fahren :
> 
> ...



Die üblichen Verdächtigen: Renault Clio / Twingo, Ford Ka / Fiesta, Mazda 2 / Smart / Skoda Fabia / Opel Corsa
Es gibt genug Autos. Der Link ist für Autos ab 2010, das könnte man noch weiter einschränken.

Benzin Angebote bei mobile.de


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2015)

Bei mir wäre es ein Toyota GT86 / Subaru BRZ, allerdings mit bisschen mehr Bums (gibts jetzt eigentlich schon das neue Modell mit mehr Leistung?). 

Von der Form das perfekte Auto mMn, einfach nur Sexy


----------



## br34ker (4. Februar 2015)

Ja, mit nem Mercedes-AMG S63/S65 Coupe könnt ich mich schon anfreunden.. Aber 160 Mille sind schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Februar 2015)

Hol dir doch ne Civic limo


----------



## wooty1337 (4. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?



- R34 GTR
- Audi B5 RS4
- BMW M4


----------



## ebastler (4. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ps sind doch nicht alles.
> Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?


Ich falle da wohl ein Wenig aus der Reihe. Perfekt restaurierter Range Rover Classic als Dreitürer.
Paar Kleinigkeiten umgebaut. Paar cm höher, minimal größere Räder, paar PS mehr aus dem alten V8 holen.


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich falle da wohl ein Wenig aus der Reihe. Perfekt restaurierter Range Rover Classic als Dreitürer.
> Paar Kleinigkeiten umgebaut. Paar cm höher, minimal größere Räder, paar PS mehr aus dem alten V8 holen.



Wie wäre es damit:*** S | Bowler Motorsport[/url]


----------



## ebastler (4. Februar 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit:*** S | Bowler Motorsport[/url]


Ist n bissel zu neu, so n Bowler 
Ne, sind geile Teile, aber als Alltagsfahrzeug... Eher nicht.

So was hier hätte ich gern: http://www.carsbase.com/photo/Land_Rover-Range_Rover_Classic_mp29_pic_74091.jpg

Nur eben wie gesagt mit etwas größeren, groben Stollenreifen, und mit einigen cm höherem Fahrwerk.


----------



## RianS (4. Februar 2015)

Das Auto?

Hmm 
Mustang Boss 302 1969/2013. 
Vil. Gewinn ich ma im Lotto 



Ich hab mal die Liste schnell durch geschaut ubd da Gefällt mir kein Auto, die sehen alle so ich sag mal ******* aus.  Was mir persönlich auch noch gefällt wäre die Karroserie art von BMW also so wie ein 3er ich weiß grad nicht wie das heißt :/


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mir ganz klar einen F-Type als V8 und als V6 holen - beide haben den brutalsten Sound


----------



## JC88 (4. Februar 2015)

Hm, mir fällt spontan ne AC Cobra ein.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Februar 2015)

GeT_Hated schrieb:


> Das Auto?
> 
> Hmm
> Mustang Boss 302 1969/2013.
> ...


Limousine meinst du wahrscheinlich. 

Da gibts vielleicht nen guten Octavia aus erster Rentnerhand, so oft wurden die Limos nicht verkauft.
So einen hier mein ich zum Beispiel: mobile.de â€“ Gebrauchtwagen und Neuwagen â€“ Deutschlands grÃ¶ÃŸter Fahrzeugmarkt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2015)

GeT_Hated schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich auch noch gefällt wäre die Karroserie art von BMW also so wie ein 3er ich weiß grad nicht wie das heißt :/



Da gibt's Baujahrübergreifend aber ziemlich viele:

-Limousine 
-Touring
-Coupé
-Compact
-Gran Turismo
-Cabrio


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Februar 2015)

So, heute nachm Shopping endlich auf unter 1l/100 km unten  Wegen den paar Auslandsfahren (rund 4.000 km)  im Jahr wird's aber wohl nie für unter 0,8l/100 km reichen


----------



## Ruptet (4. Februar 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> So, heute nachm Shopping endlich auf unter 1l/100 km unten  Wegen den paar Auslandsfahren (rund 4.000 km)  im Jahr wird's aber wohl nie für unter 0,8l/100 km reichen



Wat 

Was fährst du denn ?


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2015)

Traumauto M3 E30  und noch ein paar mehr aber der E30 ist die nummer eins


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Februar 2015)

@Ruptet
Opel Ampera 


Nach den Bolzereien in Kategorien bis über 400 PS musste mal was Vernünftiges her


----------



## Lee (4. Februar 2015)

Traumauto (das ich mir niemals kaufen würde) wäre ein Aston Martin Rapide (das Pre-Facelift Modell). Für mich das schönste Fahrzeug, das je gebaut wurde.

Wenn ich mir heute einen Neuwagen kaufen würde, dann wäre das der neue Ford Mondeo als Kombi. So ein Aston für Arme


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich find den Ampera sogar recht stylisch, obwohl der von vielen einfach als hässlich betitelt wird. Wie lange fährst du den schon? Irgendwelche Probleme gehabt mit dem Elektroantrieb bisher?


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Februar 2015)

Muss zuerst dazusagen dass ich eigentlich nie Opel fahren wollte  Aber wenn man aus den jungen und wilden Jahren raus ist sieht man das mit den Marken nimmer so eng (vergleichbar mit den AMD und Nvidia bzw. AMD / Intel-Fanboys hier) also konnte es auch sowas sein. Ich hatte zuvor Fahrzeuge wie Leon4 Cupra V6, Mitsubishi EVO VI, Audi RS4 B7,Mazda 6 MPS und irgendwann musste meine Frau nen neues Auto haben da ihr Leon etwas teurer wurde. Und da kamen wir durch nen Arbeitskollegen von Schwiegervater auf den Ampera zu sprechen.
Rein elektrisch wollte ich nedd da ich wenn ich Bock hab auch mal eben 2.000km am Stück fahren können will und nedd alle paar hundert km wieder laden muss  Im Sommer komm ich mitm Opel jetzt rein elektrisch rund 80 km weit, im Winter wenn ich elektrisch vorheize, Sitzheitung an und alles andere auch is die Reichweite nur noch 40 km.. aber das weiss man ja vorher. Hier kommen auch Tesla und Co nimmer auf ihre 400km..
Hab das Auto jetzt knapp ein Jahr und verbrauche im Schnitt rund 13,2kwH/100km sowie die 0,9l/100km. War ein Vorführer der jetzt gut 3 Jahre alt ist. Probleme in dem Sinne hatte ich bisher absolut keine. Was anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig war dass es keine Gänge mehr gibt, dass das Ding rückwärts erst bei 100 abregelt   und dass man mitm "Gasfuss" vorsichter sein muss wenns nass ist. 380NM ab 0 u/min ziehen da schon wie blöde... Dass er als Vmax nut gut 160 schafft geht mit persönlich am A... vorbei, die paar mal in D wo ich früher schneller gefahren bin waren extrem anstrengend und gingen brutal aufs Material und den Sprit (kein Wunder hatte der Mazda ne 3stellige Momentanverbrauchsanzeige... 145l/100km waren da schon mal drin  ). Und dadurch dass es kein Turboloch, zurückschalten etc. gibt is man auch Überland wenn man mal überholen muss recht zügig dran. Da gibt's meiner Meinung nach sehr wenig das da mithalten kann, zumindest bei weniger als 450 - 500 PS. 
Auch wenn der Akku leer ist und ich mit dem Benziner den Strom erzeugen muss (der Benzinmotor treibt NIE das Auto an, der is nur ne grosse Lichtmaschine die Strom in die Akkus macht) verbrauche in D wenn ich mal wieder auf der Bahn so mit 120 - 140 unterwegs bin im Schnitt etwa 4,2l Benzin (95er) auf 100 km. Für nen Auto mit gut 1,9t Leergewicht nedd übel finde ich. 

Derzeit rennt er noch 3 Jahre als Leasingauto da ich mich nedd fix binden wollte da das Konzept doch etwas neu ist und ich auch nedd so überzeugt war am Anfang. Aber inzwischen muss ich sagen bin ich echt zufrieden. Mehr Power braucht man nur am Stammtisch und sonst is der Wagen echt gelungen. 
Einziger Schwachpunkt ist dass es nur Halogenlicht gibt, müsste ich jeden Tag in der Nacht fahren und wäre auf sehr gutes Licht angewiesen würde ich mir was anderes suchen. Aber so is es zu verschmerzen. Unterhaltskosten sind halt recht günstig, da ich kaum Verschleiss hab. Bremsen brauch ich fast gar nedd, Kupplung etc. gibt's auch alles nedd und nen Elektromotor ist recht wartungsarm. Dazu gibt's für die Batterie 8 Jahre bzw. 160.000km lang volle Garantie, so dass ich mir um das auch keine Sorge machen muss.

Kurzum, ich finds nen echt gutes Fahrzeug, einzig der Preis war am Anfang etwas heftig, is aber gesenkt worden. Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen


----------



## wooty1337 (4. Februar 2015)

Neues Lieblingsauto: Porsche Cayman GT4: Saug-Druck | heise Autos


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2015)

Der ist wirklich schön. Obwohl ich sonst nur auf die alten Porsche schiele. 
Ich vermute er wird einer der letzten seiner Art sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und dadurch dass es kein Turboloch, zurückschalten etc. gibt is man auch Überland wenn man mal überholen muss recht zügig dran. Da gibt's meiner Meinung nach sehr wenig das da mithalten kann, zumindest bei weniger als 450 - 500 PS.



Naja, knapp 10sek auf 100km/h und ca. 7-8sek von 80-120 sind ja nun nicht so schnell.


----------



## watercooled (4. Februar 2015)

Die 80-120 Zeit schafft sogar meiner xD


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Februar 2015)

Reichen aber in 99% aller Fälle. Und weitere 50 % derer die die Prospektangaben schrieben sind eh nedd in der Lage das zu schaffen bzw. fallen die Kisten nach nem Jahr auseinander wenn man jedesmal so fährt.  Muss man aber bedenken, mit 150 PS und 2t Gewicht incl. Fahrer das is schonnicht übel. Das sind mal eben 600 kg mehr als nen Golf oder so hat. Wobei es nach wie vir viele digitale Autofahrer gibt. Fürs schwimmen im Verkehr reichts locker, und wenn ich vergleiche was das früher für nen Stress war, immer im guten Drehzahlban bleiben, ständig schalten und am Ende hat man an der Tanke nur noch 

Was man nedd vergessen darf is das fast geräuschlose dahingleiten. Wenn man das noch nie selber gemacht hat glaubt man nedd wie geil das is wenn man nix hört  Und ich hatte Autos da war der Auspuffsound das grösste für mich.. wenn 3 Liter Hubraum los schreien und kein MSD dazwischen ist.. inzwischen is das nimmer meine Welt, aber ich kanns verstehen und schüttle daher nedd den Kopf, sondern lächle Einfach und lass den Tunern ihren Spass 
Und sollte es mich mal packen, nen Gr. N Auto steht nach wie vor zu Verfügung, und meine KTM is auch kein Leisetreter  Aber fürs normale Fahren brauch ich das alles nimmer. Jetzt nerven nur noch die Vollid......en welche auf Parkfeldern für e-Autos mit ihren Verbrennern stehen.. da könnte ich jedesmal  Aber auch da gibt's ne Lösung. Auto hinten dran quer, Kabel eingesteckt und gut isses...


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die 80-120 Zeit schafft sogar meiner xD


Die 0-100 (bummelige 8,9) schafft meiner auch - die 80-120 müsst ich nachmessen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die 0-100 schafft meiner auch - die 80-120 müsst ich nachmessen.



Dann wird dein Auto von 80-120 auch schneller sein, da E-Autos im unteren Geschwindigkeitsbereich den größten Vorteil ggü. Verbrennern haben.

Wenn ich mir momentan ein E-Auto kaufen würde, wäre das ein Tesla oder ein i3.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann wird dein Auto von 80-120 auch schneller sein, da E-Autos im unteren Geschwindigkeitsbereich den größten Vorteil ggü. Verbrennern haben.
> 
> Wenn ich mir momentan ein E-Auto kaufen würde, wäre das ein Tesla oder ein i3.



Der Tesla ist optisch auch ne Granate, aber der i3 ....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Der Tesla ist optisch auch ne Granate, aber der i3 ....



Ich finde den i3 optisch gar nicht so schlecht: http://www.bmwblog.com/wp-content/uploads/delivery3.jpg
 Live sieht der auch besser aus, als auf Fotos oder in Videos. Man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen.
Außerdem ist der i3 durch die Carbonkarosserie auch nicht so sackschwer wie andere E-Autos (1270KG)


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich mir noch ein weiteres Elektroauto holen müsste, dann auf jeden Fall wieder einen im Maßstab 1:10. Davon hab ich schon 3 Stück, weil die 1:1 noch nix taugen.  Ach übrigens bei Modellautos fahre ich auch Allrad.  Allrad und Turbo sind keine Bauteile, sondern eine Lebenseinstellung!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Was wäre denn für euch, wenn es euch möglich wäre, DAS Auto?


Darauf gibt es aus meiner sicht nur eine antwort... 
...und zwar den hier!
Dafür müßte ich aber erstmal im lotto gewinnen und dann gäbs evt. den nachbau.  (das original wird wohl unbezahlbar sein)


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die 0-100 (bummelige 8,9) schafft meiner auch - die 80-120 müsst ich nachmessen.



Mit nem Golf 4 1.6 (?) sind 8,9 Sek. aber schon sportlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Darauf gibt es aus meiner sicht nur eine antwort...
> ...und zwar den hier!
> Dafür müßte ich aber erstmal im lotto gewinnen und dann gäbs evt. den nachbau.  (das original wird wohl unbezahlbar sein)


+1 gibt bis jetzt noch kein besseres Auto.


----------



## Preisi (4. Februar 2015)

Du fährst Modellautos? Auch Turniere oder nur so zum Spaß?


----------



## der_yappi (4. Februar 2015)

Ich bin eher hierfür


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2015)

Preisi schrieb:


> Du fährst Modellautos? Auch Turniere oder nur so zum Spaß?



Nur Spaß.  Ich müsste meinen Trophy Truck (Ford F150)mal wieder überholen, der ist so dermaßen runtergerockt, weil der schon so viel km drauf hat. Ich schätze so in der Richtung 600km oder noch mehr hat der schon runter. Die Lenkung hat nen riesen Spiel, der Antreibsstrang ist total fertig, die Achswellen so so dermaßen eingelaufen, sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Motor läuft noch recht gut. Nur die Lager im Motor haben schon ein wenig gelitten.

Ist der 3. Satz Reifen drauf, alle Teile außer den Querlenkern und den Anlenkungen für die Stoßdämpfer sind noch original. Alles kugelgelagert und logischer weise nen elektronischer Fahrtregler.

Dann hab ich noch 2 China Dinger, die ich umsonst bekommen hab aber die fahren sich nicht wirklich pralle, deswegen hab ich die bis jetzt kaum gefahren.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GmLnDmBW10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Und dann noch in dem Gelb 

WENN ich mal des Geld für einen Porsche hätte, wüßte ich welchen ich mir kaufen würde


----------



## Klutten (4. Februar 2015)

Ich mochte den Cayman noch nie, aber der gefällt mir. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt den aktuellen GTS, dem aber fehlt irgendwie das gewisse Etwas. Auf jeden Fall ist der deutlich günstiger als ein 911 GT3. Unter 100.000€ wird man sicher kaum bleiben, aber ein BMW M4 kostet gut ausgestattet mit 98.000€ ja auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Februar 2015)

EIn M4 lässt sich mit nem Cayman aber auch gar net vergleichen. Ich bin beide schon gefahren und das ist halt der Unterschied zw. Sportwagen und Sportcoupe/-limo. Das Fahrgefühl ist ein ganz anderes!


----------



## winner961 (4. Februar 2015)

Applaus für Porsche für diesen gelungenen GT4. Wirklich einer der wenigen neuen Porsche die mir persönlich gefallen. Er hat einfach wieder das gewisse Porscheextra. Wenn es irgendwann genug Geld da ist kommt sowas vielleicht doch noch mit in die Garage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2015)

Porsche? ->917 Turbo wenn schon. Warum gibts den nicht als Straßenvariante mit nur 1300 PS? 

Der 917 hatte in seiner letzten Ausbaustufe 400 Liter Tankvolumen und über 1500PS.  Die ECO Rennwagen heuzutage sind doch zum heulen.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Porsche? ->917 Turbo wenn schon. Warum gibts den nicht als Straßenvariante mit nur 1300 PS?
> 
> Der 917 hatte in seiner letzten Ausbaustufe 400 Liter Tankvolumen und über 1500PS.  Die ECO Rennwagen heuzutage sind doch zum heulen.




Motorenprüfstand >1500PS
Im Wagen dann 1100PS
Porsche 917 â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Klutten (4. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> EIn M4 lässt sich mit nem Cayman aber auch gar net vergleichen. Ich bin beide schon gefahren und das ist halt der Unterschied zw. Sportwagen und Sportcoupe/-limo. Das Fahrgefühl ist ein ganz anderes!



Keine Frage. Ich will mir ja eigentlich einen M4 bestellen, aber der ist fahrtechnisch so weichgespült und leise, dass es mir das schon kaum noch wert ist. Kürzlich hat ein Bekannter bei einem M6 eine Akrapovic-Anlage nachgerüstet, sodass der Klang zumindest wieder top war. Die Anlagen von M4 und M6 sind ja recht ähnlich. Allerdings muss man dafür dann auch wieder fast 5.000€ in die Hand nehmen. Beim Porsche gibts den Klang quasi gratis. Wenn ich meinen Bekannten mal wieder sehe, dann muss ich mal seinen Cayman probesitzen. Der ist allerdings mit Clubsport-Fahrwerk und Uniballgelenken voll auf seine Heimstrecke Bilster Berg gebaut, also kaum noch etwas für die Straße. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, was ich da so in der nahen Zukunft mache.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Motorenprüfstand >1500PS
> Im Wagen dann 1100PS
> Porsche 917 â€“ Wikipedia


Die Rennteams geben immer weniger Leistung an, als sie wirklich fahren.  Wenn der 1500 auf dem Prüfstand gemacht hat, dann auch im Auto. In alten TV Aufnahmen, die ich gesehen hab war auch die Rede von 1500 PS.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der Gayman dürfte, wie er könnte, hätte er den 911 schon längst in den Sack gesteckt. Doch der 911 ist halt das Flaggschiff.  Porsche muss wohl oder übel an dem veralteten Heckmotorprinzip festhalten.  Das musste z.B. damals auch Uwe Alzen in der VLN feststellen. Nachdem er jahrelang mit Werksunterstützung 911 gefahren hatte, kam er auf die Idee nen Cayman aufzubauen. Bumms hat Porsche die Werksunterstützung gestrichen, Alzen ging die Kohle aus und der Cayman war nach ein paar Rennen von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Warum wohl? Kann ja nicht sein, dass der kleine Porsche den großen Porsche düpiert. So ein Mittelmotor-Cayman mit ca. 550 PS wie der aktuelle 911 Turbo-S das wär ein ziemliches Ding! 

Schade, dass sich Porsche sowas nicht traut.


----------



## DasRegal (4. Februar 2015)

Achja.... heute ist der Flansch an dem Wasserkühlers  quasi abgebrochen während der Fahrt. (war wohl vom Vorbesitzer nach einem Schaden nur mäßig geflickt worden) Da das quasi 100m entfernt von VW passiert ist habe ich meinen R32 direkt da abgestellt. Kann ja schlecht ohne Kühlwasser rumfahren. Rechnung erhalten.....haltet euch fest. 1050€. Da musste ich gleich mal nachfragen ob der nicht nur vergoldet ist sondern aus reinem 24 Karat Gold besteht. 
Monat fängt ja schon wieder gut an.  hätte ich den selber geflickt dann wäre das vllt ein 1/10 der Kosten gewesen.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Achja.... heute ist der Flansch an dem Wasserkühlers  quasi abgebrochen während der Fahrt. (war wohl vom Vorbesitzer nach einem Schaden nur mäßig geflickt worden) Da das quasi 100m entfernt von VW passiert ist habe ich meinen R32 direkt da abgestellt. Kann ja schlecht ohne Kühlwasser rumfahren. Rechnung erhalten.....haltet euch fest. 1050€. Da musste ich gleich mal nachfragen ob der nicht nur vergoldet ist sondern aus reinem 24 Karat Gold besteht.
> Monat fängt ja schon wieder gut an.  hätte ich den selber geflickt dann wäre das vllt ein 1/10 der Kosten gewesen.



Wie bitte? 
Abzocker höchsten Grades..


----------



## DasRegal (4. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> Abzocker höchsten Grades..


Tja, haben den Kühler + Lüfter (weil ein Modul bla bla) getauscht und dann noch den Unterbodenschutz, weil der wohl gebrochen war. Habe es leider ohne Kostenvoranschlag reparieren lassen, weil ich mir dachte "den Hobel mit dem Abschleppwagen nach Hause fahren lassen wird sich kaum lohnen". 
Hole den Wagen morgen ab...bin mal gespannt was die an Arbeitszeit aufgeschrieben haben. Eine Frontschürze mit Stoßträger und Radiator kann ich in 3h komplett demontieren und auch wieder montieren....alleine.


----------



## Anticrist (4. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Achja.... heute ist der Flansch an dem Wasserkühlers  quasi abgebrochen während der Fahrt. (war wohl vom Vorbesitzer nach einem Schaden nur mäßig geflickt worden) Da das quasi 100m entfernt von VW passiert ist habe ich meinen R32 direkt da abgestellt. Kann ja schlecht ohne Kühlwasser rumfahren. Rechnung erhalten.....haltet euch fest. 1050€. Da musste ich gleich mal nachfragen ob der nicht nur vergoldet ist sondern aus reinem 24 Karat Gold besteht.
> Monat fängt ja schon wieder gut an.  hätte ich den selber geflickt dann wäre das vllt ein 1/10 der Kosten gewesen.




Mein Auto war 2 Wochen alt, als mir jemand den Schlüssel über beide Beifahrertüren gezogen hat ... 2463€ hat Audi dafür genommen... 
Geht nicht nur dir so 

Was haltet ihr vom neuen GLE Coupé? Ich suche ja seit Jahren ein SUV mit richtig Wumms.. gab aber nie was, (außer dem Cayenne, und den mag ich garnicht) ... die kommen ja irgendwie gerade erst alle raus.. X6 M, X4 550i(?), GLE AMG



> Die Anlagen von M4 und M6 sind ja recht ähnlich. Allerdings muss man dafür dann auch wieder fast 5.000€ in die Hand nehmen. Beim Porsche gibts den Klang quasi gratis. Wenn ich meinen Bekannten mal wieder sehe, dann muss ich mal seinen Cayman probesitzen.



Findest du ? Bin vor 3 Monaten den neuen M4 Probegefahren.. der hat nen echt gutes Klangdesign.. oder beziehst du dich auf ein altes M Modell?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Tja, haben den Kühler + Lüfter (weil ein Modul bla bla) getauscht und dann noch den Unterbodenschutz, weil der wohl gebrochen war. Habe es leider ohne Kostenvoranschlag reparieren lassen, weil ich mir dachte "den Hobel mit dem Abschleppwagen nach Hause fahren lassen wird sich kaum lohnen".
> Hole den Wagen morgen ab...bin mal gespannt was die an Arbeitszeit aufgeschrieben haben. Eine Frontschürze mit Stoßträger und Radiator kann ich in 3h komplett demontieren und auch wieder montieren....alleine.


Kühler und Lüfter ein Modul? Also zumindest beim FSI nicht und viel mehr passt in die Front nicht rein - denke mal durch das Baukastenprinzip werden die bei den 6-Zylindern den selben Kühler verbauen... Und selbst wenn der Unterbodenschutz gerissen war: Das komplette Modul (falls es das Plasteding unterm Motor war) von Lippe zur Vorderachse (also das große) kostet ~90€ und ist in 20 Minuten alleine montiert... Das ist schon "krass"...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Achja.... heute ist der Flansch an dem Wasserkühlers  quasi abgebrochen während der Fahrt. (war wohl vom Vorbesitzer nach einem Schaden nur mäßig geflickt worden) Da das quasi 100m entfernt von VW passiert ist habe ich meinen R32 direkt da abgestellt. Kann ja schlecht ohne Kühlwasser rumfahren. Rechnung erhalten.....haltet euch fest. 1050€. Da musste ich gleich mal nachfragen ob der nicht nur vergoldet ist sondern aus reinem 24 Karat Gold besteht.
> Monat fängt ja schon wieder gut an.  hätte ich den selber geflickt dann wäre das vllt ein 1/10 der Kosten gewesen.


Kühler+Lüfter werden sicher um die 500€ kosten. Wie soll man denn einen Plastik/Alukühler flicken?

500€ für Arbeitlohn, Kühlwasser, Kleinteile und Unterbodenverkleidung ist ok. Ist ja auch keine Kleinigkeit bei nem R32 nen Kühler zu tauschen... Den baut man nicht in ner halben Stunde um. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe muss beim R32 die ganze Front inkl. Scheinwerfer raus.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Februar 2015)

Der Porsche Cayman GT4 ist ja echt ein geiles Teil. Ich hoffe, dass ich mir einen Porsche in 15-20 Jahren leisten kann. Ist gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass das Geld mal für einen Wagen aus Zuffenhausen reichen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Tja, haben den Kühler + Lüfter (weil ein Modul bla bla) getauscht und dann noch den Unterbodenschutz, weil der wohl gebrochen war. Habe es leider ohne Kostenvoranschlag reparieren lassen, weil ich mir dachte "den Hobel mit dem Abschleppwagen nach Hause fahren lassen wird sich kaum lohnen".
> Hole den Wagen morgen ab...bin mal gespannt was die an Arbeitszeit aufgeschrieben haben. Eine Frontschürze mit Stoßträger und Radiator kann ich in 3h komplett demontieren und auch wieder montieren....alleine.



Bei mir war vor kurzem die Benzinpumpe hin. Der freie Markt bot kein Modell mehr an weshalb dann ein Originalteil von Ford herhalten musste ( knapp 400 Taler anstatt ca. 180 ). Dann kam der 2. Gag, die Pumpe ließ sich nicht durch die Montageöffnung verbauen und es musste deshalb der Tank demontiert werden was den Preis incl. auf 650 Taler schraubte. Hatte jetzt einem Dealer mein Wrack angeboten und er wollte nur 500 Dublonen zahlen  ( 1 3/4 Jahr Tüv, Bremsen komplett neuwertig, wie auch Zündspule, Kältetrockner + Klimaservice, Achsmanschetten, Stoßdämpfer und Federn + Domlager )


----------



## Amon (5. Februar 2015)

Was arbeitet ihr alle dass ihr euch solche Karren leisten könnt?! Da muss ich mich mit meinem zehn Jahre alten Astra ja richtig schämen...


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Was arbeitet ihr alle dass ihr euch solche Karren leisten könnt?! Da muss ich mich mit meinem zehn Jahre alten Astra ja richtig schämen...


Wahrscheinlich verdienen die meisten hier auch nicht so viel und/oder sparen bei anderen Dingen (Haus, Altersvorsorge etc.), allerdings soll es auch noch Jobs geben, die gut bezahlt werden. Du musst dich nicht schämen, wenn du ein "Opfer" des Kapitalismus bist... Was mich an einen Bericht erinnert, den ich letztens gelesen habe: Rigged rules mean economic growth increasingly â€œwinner takes allâ€ for rich elites all over world | Oxfam International

Ich persönlich bin Student, will aber meine eigene Firma gründen, da ich nicht gerade optimistisch bin, was meine Chancen auf einen gut bezahlten Job angeht. 3000 netto ist eigentlich Minimum, um alle Ziele mehr oder weniger zu erfüllen. Hab das letztens mal nachgerechnet und ich komme auf 1200 Euro Lebenshaltungskosten + 300 Euro für Freizeitaktivitäten + 700 für Altersvorsorge (entspricht etwa 1400 Rente inflationsbereinigt bezogen auf heute) + Sparen (300 für Auto, 500 für Haus). Und davon könnte ich mir nicht einmal die Autos leisten, die ich gerne hätte. Immerhin ist ein großes Haus drin nach 15 Jahren oder so. Dann fällt die Miete weg und ich kann 200 Euro mehr für Autos sparen, aber für ein Traumauto reicht es nicht...

Für ein Haus spart man zwar eigentlich zu zweit, aber welche Ehe hält heutzutage noch lang genug dafür?


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Was arbeitet ihr alle dass ihr euch solche Karren leisten könnt?! Da muss ich mich mit meinem zehn Jahre alten Astra ja richtig schämen...



Wieso hier fährt doch niemand eine richtige dicke Kiste.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage (vllt auch an Riverna?), 

mein Civic Baujahr 2005 mit knapp 100000km muss nun zum Zahnriemenwechsel. (eigentlich schon nach 5/6 Jahren oder 100tkm, je nachdem was zu erst eintritt). Dabei habe ich mich schon ein bisschen umgehört und es wird empfohlen gleich die Wasserpumpe mitzutauschen, da man sich sonst ärgert wenn sie in 20tkm kaputt geht. Das verstehe ich soweit noch, macht Sinn.
Dann schreiben die Leute auch gleich man solle noch das Ventilspiel einstellen lassen. Nun meine Frage, brauch man das wirklich? Was genau bewirkt oder bringt das? Dauert wohl auch so seine 30min, wenn das nicht muss dann muss es auch nicht erledigt werden. Wird eh schon teuer genug, weil Bremsen + Tüv ebenfalls miterledigt werden. 

Also meine Frage ist wie gesagt, Ventilspiel nach 100000km einstellen lassen ein Muss und wenn ja warum? 

Kenne mich nämlich damit überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## DasRegal (5. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Was arbeitet ihr alle dass ihr euch solche Karren leisten könnt?! Da muss ich mich mit meinem zehn Jahre alten Astra ja richtig schämen...


Oder man geht mit Taktik ran. Mein R32 ist optisch schon ein bisschen mitgenommen, aber war dafür relativ günstig. Außerdem hat er eine Gasanlage verbaut, so fahre ich Spritkostentechnisch auf unter 8€/100km.  
Natürlich muss man in anderen Sachen zurückstecken, *aber man lebt halt nur einmal*. Irgendwann ist man in dem Alter wo ein Pempasbomber angesagt ist, und dann müssen die Leute ihr Geld in Wichtigeres investieren.  Ein Auto mit viel PS zu unterhalten ist leichter, als die meisten denken. Viele trauen sich einfach nicht und irgendwann sind sie Rentner und erzählen dann, dass sie sich nie so ein Auto leisten konnten.

PS. Selbst wenn man ohne Gasanlage fährt sind Autos wie Golf R, Audi S4, Audi S6, Megane RS, Focus RS durchaus zu unterhalten. Kostentechnisch wird es nur  schwierig bei Oberklasselimosinen (A8, Phaeton, S Klasse) oder teuren Marken wie Maserati.  Die diesen Autos ist Versicherung, Wartung und Ersatzteile einfach zu teuer. (Auch wenn ein Phaeton für 5000€ schon verlockend ist)


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Februar 2015)

Was zahlst du dan im monat den vw ist ja nicht unbedingt günstig erst recht nicht wens ein gof 4 oder 5? als R32 ist.


----------



## DasRegal (5. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Was zahlst du dan im monat den vw ist ja nicht unbedingt günstig erst recht nicht wens ein gof 4 oder 5? als R32 ist.


Versichert ist der derzeit Vollkasko, aber das hat andere Gründe. (kann man also auch günstiger haben) 600€/ Jahr
Spritkosten 8€/100km....da ich ca. 2000km im Monat fahre sind das ca. 160€ (dazu kommt ca. noch eine Takfüllung Benzin 70€)
Steuer kostet der so 230€/Jahr


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Viele trauen sich einfach nicht und irgendwann sind sie Rentner und erzählen dann, dass sie sich nie so ein Auto leisten konnten.



Das hat nicht viel mit "trauen" zu tun, sondern eher damit wie man seine Prioritäten setzt. Ich kenne jemanden, der zahlt eine monatliche Rate von ~600 Euro nur um ne dicke Karre zu fahren und er ist als Büroangestellter wirklich kein Spitzenverdiener. Aber so hat wohl jeder seine Vorlieben.

Die zitierten Rentner konnten oder wollten sich solche Autos vielleicht nie leisten aber sitzen dann später dafür vielleicht in ihrem abbezahlten Eigenheim.


----------



## DasRegal (5. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage (vllt auch an Riverna?),
> 
> mein Civic Baujahr 2005 mit knapp 100000km muss nun zum Zahnriemenwechsel. (eigentlich schon nach 5/6 Jahren oder 100tkm, je nachdem was zu erst eintritt). Dabei habe ich mich schon ein bisschen umgehört und es wird empfohlen gleich die Wasserpumpe mitzutauschen, da man sich sonst ärgert wenn sie in 20tkm kaputt geht. Das verstehe ich soweit noch, macht Sinn.
> Dann schreiben die Leute auch gleich man solle noch das Ventilspiel einstellen lassen. Nun meine Frage, brauch man das wirklich? Was genau bewirkt oder bringt das? Dauert wohl auch so seine 30min, wenn das nicht muss dann muss es auch nicht erledigt werden. Wird eh schon teuer genug, weil Bremsen + Tüv ebenfalls miterledigt werden.
> ...



Wasserpumpe immer mit tauschen. Denn wenn die den Geist aufgibt hast doch nochmal die gesammten Montagekosten. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die nochmal 100.000km mitmacht ist eher gering. Du kannst für den Zahnriemen aber auch eine Sichtprüfung machen lassen und die sagen dir dann ob der dieses Jahr schon gemacht werden muss. Allerdings wird dir jeder direkt sagen, dass ein 10 Jahre alter Zahnriemen umbedingt getauscht werden sollte. Die Sichtprüfung ist eher für Vielfahrer die einen Neuwagen kaufen und nach 1 1/2 Jahren schon 120000km auf der Uhr haben.



> Das hat nicht viel mit "trauen" zu tun, sondern eher damit wie man seine Prioritäten setzt. Ich kenne jemanden, der zahlt eine monatliche Rate von ~600 Euro nur um ne dicke Karre zu fahren und er ist als Büroangestellter wirklich kein Spitzenverdiener. Aber so hat wohl jeder seine Vorlieben.


Da hast du natürlich recht. Wer nicht so viel Interesse an Autos hat oder sie nur als Nutzfahrzeug sieht kann natürlich auch durchaus mit einem Polo oder Einser BMW den Alltag bestreiten.  Und wer kennt nicht solche Menschen. Ich kenne auch jemanden der noch bei seiner Mammi wohnt und deswegen von seinen 1400€ Verdienst im Monat 1000€ aus dem Fenster werfen kann und einen auf dicke Hose macht.



> Die zitierten Rentner konnten oder wollten sich solche Autos vielleicht nie leisten aber sitzen dann später dafür vielleicht in ihrem abbezahlten Eigenheim.


Wie du schon gesagt hast, es kommt darauf an wo man seine Prioritäten hat. Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass es durchaus möglich ist als Normalverdiener ein Auto mit 300PS/400PS zu leisten ohne das man von tocken Brot leben muss.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2015)

Fakt is einfach ein älteres Ober/Mittelklasse Auto kostet in der Anschaffung deutlich weniger als ein neuer Golf. Wenn man nicht all zu viele Kilometer zur Arbeit muss fressen auch Sprit und Reparaturen die Differenz maximal auf, gehen aber nicht darüber.

Versicherung ist von zig Faktoren abhängig und kann bei einem Neuen Auto der Klasse "Für Fahranfänger" in der Vollkasko sogar teurer sein als eine Klasse darüber.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Wer * nicht so viel Interesse an Autos hat oder sie nur als Nutzfahrzeug sieht * kann natürlich auch durchaus mit einem Polo oder *Einser BMW * den Alltag bestreiten.



Was soll das denn heißen


----------



## DasRegal (5. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen


Sorry  hab den Einser genommen, weil der die Einstiegsklasse zu BMW ist und viele den als Firmenwagen oder Alltagswagen fahren.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

Im Endeffekt muss jeder selbst entscheiden, was einem Mobilität wert ist.
Ich empfehle einfach jedem (vor allem den Jüngeren) sich VORHER über die Kosten des entsprechenden Fahrzeuges zu informieren, dann gibt es wenigstens keine Überraschung.
Ich persönlich fahre meinen alten jetzt noch den Winter, und im Frühling fange ich mal an zu schauen was es so gibt.
Bei mir wird Diesel Pflicht, und bequem sollte er sein. Bin letztens mit einem aktuellen Volvo V40 über die A14 gefahren --> die Ingenieure müssen besoffen gewesen sein, der Karre so ein stuckiges Fahrwerk zu verpassen.....einfach unfassbar!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Februar 2015)

Wenn du nen schnellen Suv suchst kannst doch den RR supercharged nehmen. Wäre mir auch lieber als ein cayenne


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Was arbeitet ihr alle dass ihr euch solche Karren  leisten könnt?! Da muss ich mich mit meinem zehn Jahre alten Astra ja  richtig schämen...


Noch studiere ich, aber in einigen Jahren bin hoffentlich Arzt und wenn man eine gescheite Stelle in einem guten KH findet, dann kann man sich schon mal einen (gebrauchten) Porsche leisten.
Aber das ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig und eine Garantie gibt es keinesfalls.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Versicherung ist von zig Faktoren abhängig und kann bei einem Neuen Auto der Klasse "Für Fahranfänger" in der Vollkasko sogar teurer sein als eine Klasse darüber.



Ja, echt so. Für meinen A3 zahl ich im Monat mehr als ich es für ein bisschen älteres Porsche Boxster Cabrio tun würde.
Das Teil hätte mir aber zu viel Sprit verbraucht und der Service wäre jedes Mal sicherlich auch teurer gewesen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn du nen schnellen Suv suchst kannst  doch den RR supercharged nehmen. Wäre mir auch lieber als ein  cayenne



Ich brauche keinen schnellen SUV, ich brauche "nur" ein gutes Fahwerk + einen Durchzugsstarken und sparsamen Motor. Und wenn es geht soll die Kiste gut gedämmt sein.
Mir ist z.B.: beim Deppensprint vollkommen schnurz, ob ich dafür 7,5 oder 8,4 Sekunden brauche, wenn ich aber mit 90 auf der landstraße nem LKW hinterherfahre --> will ich drauftreten und ohne 3 Gänge runterzuschalten zügig vorbeikommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen schnellen SUV, ich brauche "nur" ein gutes Fahwerk + einen Durchzugsstarken und sparsamen Motor. Und wenn es geht soll die Kiste gut gedämmt sein.
> Mir ist z.B.: beim Deppensprint vollkommen schnurz, ob ich dafür 7,5 oder 8,4 Sekunden brauche, wenn ich aber mit 90 auf der landstraße nem LKW hinterherfahre --> will ich drauftreten und ohne 3 Gänge runterzuschalten zügig vorbeikommen.



C350 CDI 4Matic und du hast alles was du brauchst. Als 204 vor mopf sind die auch schon verdammt günstig.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

Verdammt günstig, geht meistens mit verdammt viel Kilometer einher.^^
Mehr als 50.000km wäre mir zuviel.
Wie gesagt, ist ja noch ein bisl Zeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

Deine Beschreibung was du suchst trifft aber 100 Prozent auf das Auto zu.  Und 250-300tkm sollte nen om642 bei guter Wartung locker packen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

Bei dem Geld sollte er auch 500.000km locker packen, wenn ich mal den Vergleich zu meinem Uralt-Opel mit problemfreien 273.000km ziehe.
Ja aber ich weiß die Dinger gut sind.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Deine Beschreibung was du suchst trifft aber 100 Prozent auf das Auto zu.  Und 250-300tkm sollte nen om642 bei guter Wartung locker packen.



Die Beschreibung trifft auf dutzende Autos zu. Habe nen 2007er A3 2.0 TDI mit 170 PS. In 1,5 Jahren 26000 km gefahren, musste nur einmal Öl nachfüllen, sonst keine Probleme.
Verbrauch bei flotter Fahrt auf der AB bei 5,5-5,9 l/100 km und Landstraße 5,0-5,5 l/100 km. Wenn man da kurz runterschaltet, zieht man auch locker an jedem LKW vorbei.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Was arbeitet ihr alle dass ihr euch solche Karren leisten könnt?! Da muss ich mich mit meinem zehn Jahre alten Astra ja richtig schämen...



Man muss nur wissen wie.. Und nen Autoverkäufer haben der Ahnung hat und mitspielt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CL 500 Neuwagen 2014BJ
Neupreis 167.324€, übergeben mit einem KM-Stand von 5 km


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

Mehr als 100 Riesen sind aber immer noch kein Pappenstiehl,dafür kaufen sich diverse Leute halt eine Eigentumswohnung.
Mal davon ab, dass da 50 Tausend€ innerhalb der 36 Monate (inkl. Anzahlung) gezahlt werden, und am Ende ist es immer noch nicht mein Eigentum --> da fehlt nämlich noch eine Schlussrate von über 50 Tausend €.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

Der Punkt worauf ich hinauswollte ist der, das man nicht mal 10.000€ Bargeld in die Hand genommen hat und monatlich 850€ zahlt... bisschen mehr als der vorher genannte Büroangestellte.
Dafür aber quasi in einem Bentley sitzt.

Wenn man nich in Hamburg oder München wohnt bekommt man für den Gegenwert eines fast jeden Mittelklassewagens eine Eigentumswohnung.
Wenn es um Logik ginge würden wir alle Smart, VW up und Co fahren, aber keine BMW, Mercedes oder Audi.. schon garnicht mit 3-stelligen PS Werten


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wenn man nich in Hamburg oder München wohnt bekommt man für den Gegenwert eines fast jeden Mittelklassewagens eine Eigentumswohnung.



Ähhh, Wo lebst du, und was ist für dich ein Mittelklassewagen? 

Ich hab im Sommer für ne Eigentumswohnung 250 000 € hingelegt. Plus Makler, Notar, etc. kratze ich an der 300 000 € Grenze. Und das nicht in München oder Hamburg, sondern ländliche Gegend Großraum Wiesbaden. 

Natürlich bekommt man heutzutage auch ein 14qm  Loch für 30 000 € in nem Hochhaus, aber bitte... Wer mag in sowas (abseits des Studiums vielleicht) wohnen?


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

@Anticrist
Du sitzt in ihm, aber er gehört dir nicht.
Damit er dir gehört musst du am Ende über 50.000€ zahlen, die 10.000 kommen durch die Verrechnung mit der Umsatzsteuer zusammen, geht das auch bei Privatkunden?
Und für 850€ bist du noch keinen Meter gefahren --> Versicherung, Steuer, Sprit, hier und da mal neue Reifen und vor allem die Wartung. So ein Auto frisst einem ganz schnell die Haare vom Kopf.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2015)

Da werden mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen...

Die Preise für ne Wohnung oder ein Haus dürften abseits von Bruchbuden überall in D deutlich oberhalb eines Mittelklassewagens liegen. Zudem wird hier mieten mit kaufen verwechselt! Die angeführte Rechnung ist ja nur ein verkappter Mietvertrag. Bei der Restsumme dürfte es schwer fallen diese in den 3 Jahren nebenher anzusparen, so dass dies ähnlich eines Leasingvertrags auf die Rückgabe des Autos nach eben diesen 3 Jahren rausläuft (und gerne zu bösen Überraschungen führt wenn der Restwert unter der Abschlussrate liegt). Also streng genommen wird das Auto gemietet.

Wenn man ein Haus oder ne Wohnung kauft, dann gibt man die normal nicht nach einigen Jahren wieder "zurück", zumindest solange einen kein besonderer Umstand dazu nötigt. Zudem wird da dann auch nicht das Geld verbrannt sondern die Wohnung behält zumindest einigermaßen im Rahmen der Marktschwankungen ihren Wert. Aktuell sind sie natürlich ob der Zinslage teuer wie nie, aber das ist nicht wirklich normal.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

// sorry doppelpost

@Zappaesk

100% zustimm


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2015)

Ein Auto kaufen/leasen und Unterhalten sind 2 vollkommen verschiedene Dinge. Als ich vor 5 Jahren meinen Scirocco gekauft habe hatte ich mir als Alternative einen Pheaton 4,2L V8 überlegt. 3 Jahre alt, keine 40tkm gelaufen. Wäre in der Anschaffung 5000€ billiger gewesen als der Scirocco. Allerdings waren der Unterhalt elendig teuer.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

Es ging hier nicht um ein Grundsatzdiskussion.
wollte lediglich aufzeigen, das man mit Hilfe vom Händler elendig teure Autos zu bezahlbaren Preisen bekommen kann. 

Zumal die Anschlussrate idR nicht Bar gezahlt wird. Entweder Auto zurück oder Restwert finanzieren.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

Je nach Leasing-Vertrag sind sowohl die jährlichen Inspektionen, als auch Versicherungskosten in der monatlichen Rate enthalten. Da fallen dann außer KFZ-Steuer und Sprit keine weiteren Kosten an.
Bei meinem Smart war ich so mit 120€ (0%) im Monat bei einem Leasing-Vertrag über 3 Jahre günstiger dabei, als wenn ich das Fahrzeug direkt gekauft und selbst versichern hätte müssen. Diesen Januar habe ich das Fahrzeug dann für eine Schlussrate von ~ 1400€ gekauft.

Frage mich allerdings bis heute noch, wie Mercedes davon profitieren kann, dass sie ihre Autos wie in diesem Fall abgeben.

edit:
Gibt es auch bei dem neuen. Seite mit dem Angebot lässt sich nicht verlinken...
https://www.smart.com/de/de/index/smart-fortwo-453.html#showme.ccindex=0


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

Leasing ist mir persönlich als Privatmann zu heikel, es gibt zu viele Faktoren die dort ein riesen Loch in die kasse reißen können.
BMW setzt maximal Laufleistung von 150.000 km voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Ruptet (5. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Es ging hier nicht um ein Grundsatzdiskussion.
> wollte lediglich aufzeigen, das man mit Hilfe vom Händler elendig teure Autos zu bezahlbaren Preisen bekommen kann.
> 
> Zumal die Anschlussrate idR nicht Bar gezahlt wird. Entweder Auto zurück oder Restwert finanzieren.



Und dann das Leben danach richten ? Wenn man nicht gerade 5000€ monatlich verdient, dann sind 900€ mtl. schon ne Hausnummer für ein "Werkzeug" das bestimmt die hälfte der Zeit einfach nur rumsteht.
Deswegen wie schon erwähnt, es kommt drauf an welchen Stellenwert das Auto für einen selbst hat.
Die einen wollen kostengünstig und sicher von A nach B, die anderen wollen Statussymbol (Die einen können es sich leisten und die anderen kommen grad so über Runden, hauptsache Benz- Leasing machts möglich) und andere wollen/brauchen garkein Auto usw.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Leasing ist mir persönlich als Privatmann zu heikel, es gibt zu viele Faktoren die dort ein riesen Loch in die kasse reißen können.
> BMW setzt maximal Laufleistung von 150.000 km voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ich war grundsätzlich auch ziemlich skeptisch. Hauptsächlich hat mich interessiert, wie es günstiger sein kann, dass Fahrzeug über 3 Jahre zu finanzieren als sofort den kompletten Betrag beim Händler zu bezahlen. Der Händler wollte mir das nicht erklären. 
In meinem Fall hat es sich wirklich gelohnt. Ich fahre zwar kein 10.000km im Jahr, aber hatte bisher nicht ein einziges Problem mit der Kiste.

Der Beitrag ist interessant. Aber als Vielfahrer sieht es natürlich grundsätzlich etwas anders aus.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> BMW setzt maximal Laufleistung von 150.000 km voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Also dem kann man widersprechen, ich habe ja Einsicht in Lastenhefte, verhandle und unterschreibe die auch auf unserer Seite. 150tkm steht da nicht drin, sondern eine erheblich höhere Laufleistung. 
Ich denke man muss da unterscheiden, auf der technischen Seite hält so ein Bock erheblich länger und ist auch dafür ausgelegt. Buchhalterisch (und Banken denken nun mal so) könnte es sein, das nach der Laufleistung und einem entsprechenden Alter so ein Bock halt abgeschrieben und quasi wertlos ist. Deswegen könnte schon für solche Berechnungen 150tkm als Grenze dienen. 

Ob es so ist weiß ich allerdings net. Immerhin vorstellbar aber das gibt halt keine reißerische Überschrift in Spiegel Online her!



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich war grundsätzlich auch ziemlich skeptisch. Hauptsächlich hat mich interessiert, wie es günstiger sein kann, dass Fahrzeug über 3 Jahre zu finanzieren als sofort den kompletten Betrag beim Händler zu bezahlen. Der Händler wollte mir das nicht erklären.



Das ist doch einfach zu beantworten. Beim Leasing handelt es sich ja nicht um eine Finanzierung, sondern um Miete. Das Auto hat am Ende einen Restwert. Den zahlt man ja während der Laufzeit nicht mit, sondern man gibt das Auto zurück oder löst es mit dem Restwert aus. Keine Sorge, der Händler verdient sein Geld und wenn er es mit solch eher unseriösen Angeboten wie dem vorher geposteten macht.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Februar 2015)

@Zappaesk

Hast du den Artikel gelesen?
Das hat zu dem Zeitpunkt schon hingehauen. Und natürlich ist ein BMW nach 150tkm noch nicht schrottreif, die Gerichte haben ja für den Geschädigten entschieden.
Aber BMW hat es trotzdem versucht, und die Kiste(n) nach 150tkm zu 100% abgeschrieben.
Das hat auch nicht viel mit BMW zu tun, kennt noch jemand Escher vom MDR? Der hatte mal eine Sendung mit dem Thema "Ärger mit Leasingrückläufern" wo sich Geschädigte melden sollten.
Es war irre was da alles zu Tage trat, ein VW wurde unter Schwarzlicht kontolliert, "Sehr geehrter Herr Mustermann, durch die hohe nachgewiesene Lackbeanspruchung hat der Wagen nunmehr einen Restwert von 6500€ und nicht der veranschlagten 12.000€. Die Differenz ist zu begleichen." --> Die Bude hatte keinen Kratzer, nur 2-3 kleine Steinschläge auf der Haube.
Da konnte nur ein Rechtsstrit weiterhelfen. Eine Anwältin hat ebenfalls in der Sendung gesagt, sie könne von Privatleasing nur abraten.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Und dann das Leben danach richten ? Wenn man nicht gerade 5000€ monatlich verdient, dann sind 900€ mtl. schon ne Hausnummer für ein "Werkzeug" das bestimmt die hälfte der Zeit einfach nur rumsteht.
> Deswegen wie schon erwähnt, es kommt drauf an welchen Stellenwert das Auto für einen selbst hat.
> Die einen wollen kostengünstig und sicher von A nach B, die anderen wollen Statussymbol (Die einen können es sich leisten und die anderen kommen grad so über Runden, hauptsache Benz- Leasing machts möglich) und andere wollen/brauchen garkein Auto usw.



Einen Wagen für 850€ im Monat bekommst du gar nicht erst, wenn du nicht 5-6fache pro Monat verdienst.... das ist genau wie einer Mietwohnung, da sagt man auch, Warmmiete x 3 muss mindestens auf dem Gehaltscheck stehen.
Bzw 1000€ Fixkosten fürs Auto und noch keine Miete bezahlt.. das macht keine Bank ohne entsprechendes Einkommen mit



> Den zahlt man ja während der Laufzeit nicht mit, sondern man gibt das Auto zurück oder löst es mit dem Restwert aus. Keine Sorge, der Händler verdient sein Geld und wenn er es mit solch eher unseriösen Angeboten wie dem vorher geposteten macht.



An welcher Stelle genau "unseriös" ?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel gelesen?



Ja hab ich, da ist aber nicht von BMW die Rede, sondern vom Leasingunternehmen. Das sind definitiv 2 paar Schuhe und auch 2 Firmen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das hat zu dem Zeitpunkt schon hingehauen. Und natürlich ist ein BMW nach 150tkm noch nicht schrottreif, die Gerichte haben ja für den Geschädigten entschieden.
> Aber BMW hat es trotzdem versucht, und die Kiste(n) nach 150tkm zu 100% abgeschrieben.



Klar sind die nicht schrottreif, aber wenn sie abgeschrieben sind, dann sind die  zumindest in den Büchern ohne Wert - es wäre auch rechtlich gar nicht zulässig ein Auto über 15 Jahre Nutzungsdauer abzuschreiben. Wenn du als Firma ne Produktionsmaschine kaufst, dann wird die nach einigen Jahren auch abgeschrieben sein und mit einem Buchwert von Null gerechnet. Deswegen läuft die aber natürlich immer noch.

Auch hier, nicht BMW hat es versucht, sondern die Leasingfirma, die natürlich zu BMW gehört, aber eben eigenständig und nach anderen Gesichtspunkten wie die Mutter wirtschaftet! Das eine ist ne Bank, das andere ein Automobilhersteller - 2 Firmen, 2 Interessenlagen, 2 Branchen!

Meine Photovoltaikanlage war ebenfalls nach einigen Jahren abgeschrieben, damit ist sie ja nicht schrottreif, sondern bloß buchhalterisch ohne Wert. Das ist ein großer Unterschied, ich kann dann den Kaufpreis steuertechnisch nicht mehr geltend machen.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach zu beantworten. Beim Leasing handelt es sich ja nicht um eine Finanzierung, sondern um Miete. Das Auto hat am Ende einen Restwert. Den zahlt man ja während der Laufzeit nicht mit, sondern man gibt das Auto zurück oder löst es mit dem Restwert aus. Keine Sorge, der Händler verdient sein Geld und wenn er es mit solch eher unseriösen Angeboten wie dem vorher geposteten macht.


Mir ist klar, dass er sein Geld verdienen wird. Die Vorgabe für dieses Angebot kam ja von Mercedes.
Inwiefern das nun einfach zu beantworten ist, hast du mir allerdings nicht gezeigt.
Wie kann Leasing plus Kauf im Anschluss günstiger sein als ein direkter Kauf?
Dass die Versicherung beim Leasing billiger ist, liegt daran, dass man riesige Pakete abschließt. Da gibt es dann einen Mengenrabatt.
Aber wie kann es für den Hersteller besser sein, sein Geld auf Umwegen über eine längere Zeit zu erhalten?



@ aloha84
Ich hatte ja von Anfang an vor, dass Fahrzeug für die Schlussrate zu kaufen. Dementsprechend ist die Schlussrate bei mir auch ziemlich niedrig angesetzt gewesen und ich stand auch nicht vor diesem Risiko, dass man mich gegen Ende verdummen will.


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

Ich geb dir ein anderes Beispiel.. die Versicherung für den CL500 hätte mich 3850€ jährlich gekostet, SF10 in Kasko und Haftpflicht, meine Maximalstufe, war 2014 ja erst 29.

Wenn du einen Mercedes per Firmenleasing least, bekommst du Sonderkonditionen bei der SF-Klassen freien Benz Versicherung... da kostete mich das Auto plötzlich nur noch 110€ Versicherung im Monat.
Zumal die wenigsten das Geld für solche Autos bar auf den Tisch legen.. wenn du im Autohaus mal guckst, an den Premiumautos S-Klasse. A8, BWM 6 und 7, da stehen meistens überhaupt keine Preise auf dem Preisschild, sondern die monatliche Leasingrate bei Kondition X... die Autos werden eben fast ausschließlich geleast


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wie kann Leasing plus Kauf im Anschluss günstiger sein als ein direkter Kauf?



Ist es nicht. Wenn es unterm Strich unter dem Listenpreis liegen sollte, dann nur, weil der Hersteller eine Rabattaktion am Laufen hatte und du bei genug Hartnäckigkeit diesen auch auf den Listenpreis bekommen hättest. Beim Smart hat man ja ne Zeit lang Absatzprobleme gehabt und von daher ging da ggf. auch mal etwas mehr als normal. Ich habe auch mal nen Smart geleast - als Firmenwagen. Da war die Leasingrate so niedrig, dass ich unterm Strich mehr Geld von der Steuer zurückbekommen habe, als das Auto mich gekostet hat. Das war zwar über die Firma subventioniert, aber ohne eine solche (egal wer die aus was für Gründen auch immer macht) wirds nie billiger. 

Zu guter letzt ist bei Autos so ne hohe Marge drauf, dass da auch bei heftigem Rabatt immer noch alle beteiligten verdienen!

Alternativ hast du dich schlicht verrechnet.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Zumal die wenigsten das Geld für solche Autos bar auf den Tisch legen.. wenn du im Autohaus mal guckst, an den Premiumautos S-Klasse. A8, BWM 6 und 7, da stehen meistens überhaupt keine Preise auf dem Preisschild, sondern die monatliche Leasingrate bei Kondition X... die Autos werden eben fast ausschließlich geleast



Solche Autos werden auch praktisch nie privat gekauft. Das geht ja schon beim 3er und 5er und deren Wettbewerbern los. Das sind typische Dienstwagen, die nur in Ausnahmefällen privat gekauft werden.


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Leasing ist mir persönlich als Privatmann zu  heikel, es gibt zu viele Faktoren die dort ein riesen Loch in die kasse  reißen können.
> BMW setzt maximal Laufleistung von 150.000 km voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ein mMn nach schlechter Artikel: Das Herr S hier nachzahlen muss ist klar, der Leasingvertrag ist linear auf (üblicherweise) 3 bis 5 Jahre durchgerechnet, der Wertverlust eines Autos ist aber nicht linear sondern am Anfang am höchsten, damit kommt es natürlich zu nachzahlungen wenn man den Vertrag früh kündigt, schließlich hat man dann den Wertverlust mit den Raten noch nicht bezahlt.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ist es nicht. Wenn es unterm Strich unter dem Listenpreis liegen sollte, dann nur, weil der Hersteller eine Rabattaktion am Laufen hatte und du bei genug Hartnäckigkeit diesen auch auf den Listenpreis bekommen hättest. Beim Smart hat man ja ne Zeit lang Absatzprobleme gehabt und von daher ging da ggf. auch mal etwas mehr als normal. Ich habe auch mal nen Smart geleast - als Firmenwagen. Da war die Leasingrate so niedrig, dass ich unterm Strich mehr Geld von der Steuer zurückbekommen habe, als das Auto mich gekostet hat. Das war zwar über die Firma subventioniert, aber ohne eine solche (egal wer die aus was für Gründen auch immer macht) wirds nie billiger.
> 
> Zu guter letzt ist bei Autos so ne hohe Marge drauf, dass da auch bei heftigem Rabatt immer noch alle beteiligten verdienen!
> 
> Alternativ hast du dich schlicht verrechnet.


War es eben doch. Genau das kann ich bis heute nicht verstehen.
Selbst wenn es diese Rabatt-Aktion gegeben hätte und ich sie auf den Listenpreis bekommen hätte, wäre ich im Anschluss mit den zusätzlichen Kosten für Versicherung und Inspektionen über 3 Jahre schlechter dabei gewesen. Das Auto ist von Anfang 2012. Im Jahr zuvor gab es eigentlich keine Absatzprobleme.
Das Verrechnen kann ich hier definitiv ausschließen.
Ich schaue in meinem Unterlagen noch einmal nach, ob ich die genauen Zahlen finde.


----------



## skycurve (5. Februar 2015)

@Bioschnitzel:
Hast du mal in dein Serviceheft geschaut?
Bei sehr vielen Honda PKWs muss das Ventilspiel ca. alle 40.000km kontrolliert werden, da sie keine Hydrostößel haben. Bei Gasbetrieb doppelt so oft.
Ich würde es schon machen (lassen). Meistens fehlt da zwar nichts, kannst aber natürlich schlecht vorher wissen.


----------



## thunderofhate (5. Februar 2015)

@ Zappaesk

Fahrzeugpreis: 12.344€

Leasingsonderzahlung 5882,50€ + 36(Monate)  x 119,82€ Leasingrate + 1176,50€ Kaufoption = 11.372,52€. (Alles inkl. Mehrwertsteuer)
In dieser Leasingrate inbegriffen waren Haftpflicht + Vollkasko und 3 Inspektionen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2015)

Naja mein Auto war eh nicht Checkheft-gepflegt, habe ich aber auch nicht (erstes Auto, kaum Geld usw). 
Dann werde ich es einfach mit machen lassen, danke!


----------



## skycurve (5. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mich in einem Hondaforum speziell zu deinem Auto über die Intervalle informieren, wenn du kein Serviceheft hast. Vielleicht muss es bei deinem Motor nicht gemacht werden.
Wenn für den Zahnriemenwechsel der Ventildeckel nicht runter muss, sondern nur speziell für die Ventile, dann wird es mit 30min Arbeitszeit knapp.
Bei bestimmten Honda Motoren sind original Zahnriemen + Rollen extrem teuer. Da eventuell auch vorher informieren.
Die Diesel Hondas haben übrigens Hydrostößel, soweit ich mich erinnere!


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2015)

Du meinst die 800 €? Oder das Gesamtpaket?


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

Würde gern nochmal meine ursprünglich Frage in den Raum stellen... 

Mercedes GLE Coupé 450 oder 63, BMW X6 m respektive 550i, BMW x4 550i(?) .. welches und wieso ?

Achja.. wohne in der Stadt, Schlachtschiffe sind da unpraktisch


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2015)

Was ist das für ne Marke?


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

reineditiert


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

GLE? Dann lieber nen ML oder GL.

Wenn schon, dann den 63er. Ist ne ziemlich schwere Kiste, da muss schon ein wenig Dampf drin sein.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> reineditiert



Achso. Ich dachte, du meinst einen Geely...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

Dann werden die Leute in der Steuerkettenabteilung von VW wohl nicht gut genug bezahlt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann werden die Leute in der Steuerkettenabteilung von VW wohl nicht gut genug bezahlt...



Die sind glaube ich überall unterbezahlt 
Bei BMW ja genauso


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann werden die Leute in der Steuerkettenabteilung von VW wohl nicht gut genug bezahlt...


Eher beim Zulieferer, die bei nen "paar" Chargen die Formen zu lange verwendet haben ... Das nen Kumpel in exakt dem Terrain arbeitet sag ich jetzt mal nicht - ups ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht was so schwierig daran ist, einen guten Kettentrieb zu bauen. Wir haben Motoren, die laufen 700000 km mit einer Steuerkette. Die ist entsprechend gelängt aber macht keine Probleme. Dann gibt es wieder andere, die nach 100000 so lang sind, dass die überspringen.

Letzenes erst nen W140 auseinander gehabt mit 300000 auf der Uhr. Kette war sichtbar gelängt aber nicht übermäßig. Für die Laufleistung absolut im Rahmen. Ist auch die alte drin geblieben.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2015)

Was ist mit den Steuerketten bei VW?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Steuerketten bei VW?


Totalos schrottos! wie der Mexikaner sagen würde.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Februar 2015)

Da passiert das hier.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29Vbqc5Gxxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2015)

Ah, ok. Kaputt!


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Februar 2015)

Netter Beitrag, den ich eben zufällig entdeckt habe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3G1nmhSZvN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir glaubt ja keiner...


----------



## >ExX< (5. Februar 2015)

Ein Motorradhändler hat mir mal geraten das Motoröl nicht zu häufig zu wechseln. Er meinte solange es schön ölig ist und nicht verbrannt riecht wäre alles gut.
Ich wollte das erst gar nicht glauben, aber scheinbar ist da wirklich was dran.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhmRUXKMgj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*"Die Wartungskosten eines PKWs über ein Autoleben addieren sich zu großen Summen. Es macht Sinn, darüber nachzudenken, wie man seine Wartung durchführt".*


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Netter Beitrag, den ich eben zufällig entdeckt habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komm mir nicht mit dem Video. Das ist doch kompletter Unfug. Mag sein, dass das bei alten Motoren funktioniert, bei neuen bestimmt nicht mehr. Und der eine ist auch gut. Nen Mercedes fahren, aber die paar € nicht für den Ölwechsel ausgeben können. Das sind mir die Richtigen.
Der Pistenraupentyp ist auch so ein Phänomen:" Das Öl ist schön ölig, ist perfekt" wenn er irgendwann öligen Metallstaub da rausfischt, ist das wahrscheinlich auch "schön ölig und perfekt"


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2015)

Also beim 1,4er hat man imemr "schön" am Geräusch der Hydrostößel gehört, dass er mal wieder nen Ölwechsel haben möchte (lag auch lustigerweise immer recht passend im Intervall).  Hatter dann auch bekommen - die 30-40€ sind immer irgendwie drin...


----------



## Anticrist (5. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Komm mir nicht mit dem Video. Das ist doch kompletter Unfug. Mag sein, dass das bei alten Motoren funktioniert, bei neuen bestimmt nicht mehr. Und der eine ist auch gut. Nen Mercedes fahren, aber die paar € nicht für den Ölwechsel ausgeben können. Das sind mir die Richtigen.
> Der Pistenraupentyp ist auch so ein Phänomen:" Das Öl ist schön ölig, ist perfekt" wenn er irgendwann öligen Metallstaub da rausfischt, ist das wahrscheinlich auch "schön ölig und perfekt"



Allein das es von Frontal 21 kommt, sagt mir, das es totaler Bullshit is


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Netter Beitrag, den ich eben zufällig entdeckt habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok du fährst jetzt so lange wie du es schaffst ohne Ölwechsel. Wenn der Motor kaputt ist bitte Bilder!  Ich hab schon ein paar Motorschäden wegen nicht gemachten Ölwechsel gesehen aber ist immer wieder gut. 



Seabound schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Und wieder so viel Bullshit unglaublich. Allein schon die Aussage das Ölschlamm nicht schlimm ist und das man den nicht aufwirbeln soll.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 0 Ahnung von Technik aber immer frei raus Müll erzählen.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2015)

Meine brutal krasse Maschine für den Alltag 
Dem Hobel fehlt noch ein Gewindefahrwerk, passende Felgenfarbe und einen gescheiten Auspuff.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine brutal krasse Maschine für den Alltag
> Dem Hobel fehlt noch ein Gewindefahrwerk, passende Felgenfarbe und einen gescheiten Auspuff.


Stimmt, der ist echt noch nen µ zu hoch unterwegs . Kann durch die dominierenden Felgen aber auch täuschen.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine brutal krasse Maschine für den Alltag
> Dem Hobel fehlt noch ein Gewindefahrwerk, passende Felgenfarbe und einen gescheiten Auspuff.



Schick!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvcScMq2SGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schön ölig. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCHf7oSGdes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KC-SxrsgEwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lf1Fo4c-20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Naja Zappaesk sein Motor muss jetzt mal herhalten als Versuchsobjekt.  Und nicht kneifen! Immer schön weiter fahren, bis die Kiste steht!


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2015)

Schick? 
Das ist jetzt ein Witz oder? 

@nfsgame
Etwas täuscht es schon, aber der muss mindestens 10cm runter.

@Video
Also das erste Video ist quatsch, entweder ist das Öl deutlich älter als 80.000 Kilometer oder da sind es - zig grad. Ein Freund von mir hat mal 66.000 Kilometer keinen Ölwechsel gemacht und das sah noch recht normal aus. Hier und da weiße Punkte drin, aber komplett flüssig.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Februar 2015)

So wie er jetzt ist find ich den noch ziemlich unschön, aber ich glaub, du schraubst den wieder zu ner schönen Tunerkiste um 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto auf jeden Fall!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2015)

Es kommt ja auch drauf an wie man die 80000km fährt. Viel Bahn und Vollgas macht dem Öl nicht so viel aus. Starke Kurzstrecke dann sieht das so aus. Hab ich selber schon 3 Autos von gehabt, wo das so in der Ölwanne aussah.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> So wie er jetzt ist find ich den noch ziemlich unschön, aber ich glaub, du schraubst den wieder zu ner schönen Tunerkiste um
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto auf jeden Fall!



Macht nichts... ich finde ihn aktuell auch "unschön". Mir persönlich würden da zwar andere Ausdrücke einfallen, aber das darf ich nicht sagen. Sonst ist die Schüssel beleidigt und geht wieder kaputt... ich habe den Wagen nun 1 Woche und folgendes ist in dieser 1 Woche kaputt gegangen: 

1. Antriebswellengelenk
2. Kupplung
3. Leitung der Gasanlage 

Mal sehen was morgen verreckt... hab den Wagen wie gesagt 1 Woche und konnte heute erst das zweite mal mit der Karre fahre weil sonst immer was kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Februar 2015)

Lol. Normal laufen die Dinger ja immer ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Februar 2015)

Bis auf die Pinken Felgen..  tieferlegen und dann sieht das schon wieder anders aus


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pinken Felgen..  tieferlegen und dann sieht das schon wieder anders aus



Pink???
Die sind Verkehrsrot.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Pink???
> Die sind Verkehrsrot.



Och menno stimmt  war gestern wohl schon zu spät


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne lieber kein Ventilspiel einstellen und den alten Zahnriemen weiterfahren. So ein neuer Motor ist ja schließlich günstiger.




Ich habe geschrieben das ich keine Ahnung habe (woher auch?) wozu das nötig ist und daher gefragt. Kann ja sein das es nur notwendig ist wenn irgendwas nicht stimmt.  Ich lasse mir ja auch nicht bei der Gelegenheit noch die Glühbirnen wechseln, obwohl sie noch funktionieren. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. 
Und das der Zahnriemen gewechselt werden muss, habe ich ja geschrieben. 






TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese könnte ich immer laut loslachen. Kein Geld auf der Tasche, darum an der Wartung sparen, damit man extrem viel Geld für Reparaturen ausgeben muss.  Wenn ich wenig Kohle hätte, dann wär die Kiste top Scheckheft gepflegt, damit ja nix kaputt geht.




Der Wagen war bereits beim Kauf nicht lückenlos gepflegt. Auch vollkommen überbewertet beim 1. Auto. 
Das muss günstig sein im Unterhalt und Kauf und muss funktionieren. In Brandenburg verdient man nicht so viel Kohle (vor allem damals zur Ausbildung). 
Du siehst das sicherlich eh anders weil du Beruflich damit zutun hast und dadurch eh viel Geld sparst. 
Ich schüttel auch den Kopf wenn Kunden immer wieder auf ein Link in der Spammail klicken, absolut unverständlich für mich. 
Oder immer noch fest auf Windows XP beharren und uralten 16-Bit DOS Programmen. Daher verstehe ich schon wieso du dich darüber so aufregst


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2015)

So liebe Leute.

Da die Diskussion über fürstliche Gehälter in Deutschland mittlerweile in einer deutlich zu umfangreichen Form geführt wurde, haben wir sie ausgelagert. Einiges list sich daher eventuell etwas holprig, beteiligte Personen werden sich am Ende der Diskussion aber sicher wieder einwandfrei zurecht finden.

*HIER HAT DAHER BITTE KEIN WEITERER KOMMENTAR DAZU ETWAS ZU SUCHEN!*

Link -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...as-problem-verdient-das-nicht-fast-jeder.html


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2015)

Was haltet ihr davon? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PDjZY0uHKtc


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> So liebe Leute.
> 
> Da die Diskussion über fürstliche Gehälter in Deutschland mittlerweile in einer deutlich zu umfangreichen Form geführt wurde, haben wir sie ausgelagert. Einiges list sich daher eventuell etwas holprig, beteiligte Personen werden sich am Ende der Diskussion aber sicher wieder einwandfrei zurecht finden.
> 
> ...



Thread geschlossen? Ich wollte gerade meine Einkünfte offen legen...


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PDjZY0uHKtc



Wie ich immer sag, Ölwechsel ist überschätzt und in erster Linie Geldmacherei.


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2015)

Ölwechsel...da fällt mir ein dass ich jetzt nach gut 60000km eigentlich mal einen machen könnte.


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?



Tja...  da waren vermutlich zu viele Leute daran interessiert, dass das ganze nicht "funktionieren kann / darf".


----------



## Anticrist (6. Februar 2015)

Halte das auch für Unsinn... aber das halt typisch Frontal 21.. billigste "Berichterstattung" auf BILD Niveau.. wahrscheinlich hat irgendein Redakteur zufällig das Wort "Lifetimeöl" gelesen und ne Story draus gebastelt


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2015)

> Halte das auch für Unsinn... aber das halt typisch Frontal 21..  billigste "Berichterstattung" auf BILD Niveau.. wahrscheinlich hat  irgendein Redakteur zufällig das Wort "Lifetimeöl" gelesen und ne Story  draus gebastelt



In diesem video geht es nicht um lifetimeöl.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Halte das auch für Unsinn... aber das halt typisch Frontal 21.. billigste "Berichterstattung" auf BILD Niveau.. wahrscheinlich hat irgendein Redakteur zufällig das Wort "Lifetimeöl" gelesen und ne Story draus gebastelt



Mal abgesehen davon ,dass es gar nicht um Lifetimeöl geht, finde ich, dass man, wenn man an einem renommierten Institut einen Dauerlauf absolviert hat das BILD Zeitungsniveau schon ein gutes Stück hinter sich gelassen hat! Für ne Serienzulassung reicht das nem OEM bestimmt nicht, aber da kein Interesse besteht das zu entwickeln und den Werkstätten damit vor den Kopf zu stoßen wird es eine solche prinzipiell Zulassung nicht geben - solange der Gesetzgeber nicht nachhilft. 

Lifetimeöl war der Beitrag ein bißle weiter oben. Das mag vielleicht übertrieben sein, aber dass ein Motor nicht alle 20-30tkm neues Öl braucht, sollte einem auch so klar sein. Das braucht in Echt nicht der Motor, sondern die Werkstatt und der Handel - ist ein prima Geschäftsmodell! Gelegentlich mal den Filter wechseln und bloß nachkippen hat jedenfalls keinem meiner Autos an denen ich das praktiziert habe geschadet - und ein wenig technisches Know How habe ich schon.


----------



## Amon (6. Februar 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage. Kommt einer von euch an die Werkstatt Bücher von Opel ran oder weiss wo man sich die besorgen kann?


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Februar 2015)

Wir haben heut auch mal Ölwechsel gemacht... nachdem der Intervall von 50.000 auf 140.000 von uns "verlängert" wurde   Sah aber noch gut aus das Zeugs, also wieder 40l neues Öl reingekippt und jetzt fahren wir wirder locker 100.000 damit


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2015)

Warum zum Geier geht man die Gefahr eines Motorschadens ein um ein paar Euro zu sparen? Das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen...


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wir haben heut auch mal Ölwechsel gemacht... nachdem der Intervall von 50.000 auf 140.000 von uns "verlängert" wurde   Sah aber noch gut aus das Zeugs, also wieder 40l neues Öl reingekippt und jetzt fahren wir wirder locker 100.000 damit



40 Liter? Fährst Du einen LKW?


----------



## riedochs (7. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier geht man die Gefahr eines Motorschadens ein um ein paar Euro zu sparen? Das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen...



Ich auch nicht. Allerdings kommt das wohl auch auf die Belastung des Öl an. Meine Eltern haben einen Suzuki Jimny, der sollte eigentlich alle 15tkm neues Öl bekommen.
Bei 60tkm haben wir das erste mal selbst Öl gewechselt und siehe da: Die Die Werkstatt hatte vielleicht 1x vorher das Öl gewechselt. War gut zu erkennen an der Ablassschraube das die noch nie draußen war und auf den Rechnung war nie eine drauf. Das Öl sah nicht so schlimm aus wie erwartet aber drin lassen würde ich das nicht. Wurde schon leicht zäh das Öl.

Beim Scirocco sah das Öl nach 15tkm schon schlimm aus. Voll mit Ruß vom TSI.  Das Öl 30tkm wie VW vorsieht zu fahren würde ich dem Motor nicht antun. Der Seat bekommt jetzt den ersten Wechsel sobald die Temperaturen wieder über 10 Grad sind und dann alle 15tkm.


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2015)

VW sieht soweit ich weiß nicht stumpf 30000km vor. Das hängt davon ab wie das Auto bewegt wird. Wenn Du viel Kurzstrecke fährst kann sich das Auto auch schon früher melden und um nen Ölwechsel bitten.


----------



## riedochs (7. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> VW sieht soweit ich weiß nicht stumpf 30000km vor. Das hängt davon ab wie das Auto bewegt wird. Wenn Du viel Kurzstrecke fährst kann sich das Auto auch schon früher melden und um nen Ölwechsel bitten.



Eigentlich ist das Intervall dynamisch, aber bisher bei jedem VW den ich hatte ziemlich exakt 30tkm bis zum Ölwechsel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier geht man die Gefahr eines Motorschadens ein um ein paar Euro zu sparen? Das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen...



Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Ich zahle für 6l hochwertiges 0W40 Öl ca 55€ + Ölfilter. 
Vergleicht man das mit den ganzen anderen Kosten für das Auto, fallen die Kosten für einen Ölwechsel nicht mehr ins Gewicht.
Unser z4 bekommt z.B. alle max. 10.000km neues Öl, da der so wenig gefahren wird (in Verbindung mit recht viel Kurzstrecke).


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Allerdings kommt das wohl auch auf die Belastung des Öl an. Meine Eltern haben einen Suzuki Jimny, der sollte eigentlich alle 15tkm neues Öl bekommen.
> Bei 60tkm haben wir das erste mal selbst Öl gewechselt und siehe da: Die Die Werkstatt hatte vielleicht 1x vorher das Öl gewechselt. War gut zu erkennen an der Ablassschraube das die noch nie draußen war und auf den Rechnung war nie eine drauf. Das Öl sah nicht so schlimm aus wie erwartet aber drin lassen würde ich das nicht. Wurde schon leicht zäh das Öl.


Bei Daimler ist die Ölablasschraube bei 95% aller Motoren im ganzen Leben des Autos noch kein einziges Mal draußen gewesen. Wir saugen das Öl ab. Geht schneller, ist gründlicher, spart Kosten und wensendlich weniger Risiko. Nur freie Buden drehen bei Daimler Motoren die Schraube raus. Und halt AMG Motoren, die müssen eigentlich alle technisch bedingt abgelassen werden, da geht das Absaugen nicht.

Wenn das Öl schon leicht zäh ist, dann war der Wechsel schon zu spät. Dann ist die Schmierfähigkeit schon lange nicht mehr gut.



Riverna schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier geht man die Gefahr eines  Motorschadens ein um ein paar Euro zu sparen? Das will mir nicht in den  Kopf gehen...


Für uns Mechaniker ist das aber gut, wenn die Leute am Ölwechsel sparen. Dann ist wenigstens immer genug Arbeit da und der Job ist sicher. Von mir aus könnte ich jede Woche einen Motor ersetzen, wegen zu wenig Ölwechsel. Ist immer gute Arbeit, die Spaß macht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Laser Licht von BMW taugt doch nix... Wir bei Daimler haben jetzt wassergekühltes Hallogenlicht. Der Lichtstrahl der Lichthupe ist jetzt so intensiv, dass man dem Schleicher vor sich die Stoßstange anbrennen kann!


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2015)

@TheBadFrag
Absaugen billiger für den AN ist klar, aber gründlicher? Oder gibt's bei den Kundenfahrzeugen von Euch extra einen Pumpensumpf zur Absaugung? Kenne mich nur bei Fahrzeugen vom VW-Konzern aus, da gibt's keinen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> Absaugen billiger für den AN ist klar, aber gründlicher? Oder gibt's bei den Kundenfahrzeugen von Euch extra einen Pumpensumpf zur Absaugung? Kenne mich nur bei Fahrzeugen vom VW-Konzern aus, da gibt's keinen.



Wenn du nach dem Absaugen die Schraube rausdrehst, dann kommen da vielleicht 5-6 Tropfen raus. So lange lässt aber niemand die Schraube draußen und wartet bis es komplett ausgetropft ist. Die meisten Motoren haben auch nicht an der tiefsten Stelle die Ablassschraube, weil der Motor ja immer ein bischen gekippt ist. Wenn man absaugt dann wird das Öl ja mit richtig dampf da rausgezogen und deswegen wird der Motor leerer, als wenn man es nur ablässt und sich das Öl den Weg alleine aus der Ölwanne suchen muss.


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du nach dem Absaugen die Schraube rausdrehst, dann kommen da vielleicht 5-6 Tropfen raus. So lange lässt aber niemand die Schraube draußen und wartet bis es komplett ausgetropft ist. Die meisten Motoren haben auch nicht an der tiefsten Stelle die Ablassschraube, weil der Motor ja immer ein bischen gekippt ist. Wenn man absaugt dann wird das Öl ja mit richtig dampf da rausgezogen und deswegen wird der Motor leerer, als wenn man es nur ablässt und sich das Öl den Weg alleine aus der Ölwanne suchen muss.


Absaugen ist gründlicher aber nach dem Absaugen kommt noch was raus wenn die Schraube weg ist? Natürlich wartet keine Werkstatt eine Stunde bis der letzte Tropfen raus kommt. Das mach ich vielleicht als autoverrückter Privatmann, aber kein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. Das Adjektiv gewinnorientiert ist der einzige Grund warum das Öl abgesaugt wird.
Wenn die Entwicklung des Fahrzeugherstellers sich nicht morgens mit dem Amboss kämt ist die Ölwanne entsprechend geformt damit die Ablassschraube an der tiefsten Stelle ist, auch wenn die Einbaulage den Rumpfmotors gekippt ist. Nützt natürlich alles nichts wenn die Werkstatt dann das Öl am Berg wechselt.
Wird die Ölmenge eines Motors mehr wenn man diese mit höherer Geschwindigkeit entfernt? Dachte eigentlich die bleibt gleich wegen den Erhaltungssätzen und V_voll>V_leer und so, aber kann sein dass die mittleiweile überholt sind, ist ja ein paar Jahre her als ich die gelernt hab.


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die meisten Motoren haben auch nicht an der tiefsten Stelle die Ablassschraube, weil der Motor ja immer ein bischen gekippt ist.



Das wäre dann aber eine "Glanzleistung" wenn das so wäre.  Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Was spricht für die Ingenieure dagegen, die Ablassschraube auch bei "gekippten Motor" dort zu platzieren wo sie am tiefsten sitzt?


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier geht man die Gefahr eines Motorschadens ein um ein paar Euro zu sparen? Das will mir nicht in den Kopf gehen...



Weil das Risiko sehr gering ist. Das vorgegebene Ölwechselintervall der Hersteller ist ultrakonservativ und mit Blick auf die Werkstätten und deren Bedürfnisse festgelegt. Wenn man das bei einem halbwegs normal bewegten Auto um Faktor 2 oder 3 Überzieht passiert mit extremst hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nix. Es mag Motoren geben die besonders rumsauen und Öl besonders schnell vernichten oder auch Fahrweisen die das begünstigen. Da muss man dann vlt. vorsichtig sein, aber Normalfahrer haben nix zu befürchten.

Wenn man das Intervall sogar deutlich unterschreitet wie von Riedochs für den Scirocco propagiert und bei =MR-C=KinG[GER]  offenbar beim Z4 vollzogen, dann ist das (ohne jetzt die Umstände zu kennen) schlicht verbranntes Geld.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich nicht so. Das Auto wird pro Jahr weniger als 7000km gefahren und der Motor wird, sobald er warm ist, immer gut belastet. Dazu kommt dann noch relativ viel Kurzstrecke.
Außerdem kommen noch Trackdays dazu, bei denen das Öl aufgrund hoher Temperaturen und der Maximalbelastung des Motors stark belastet wird.
Und deshalb kommt da alle 1,5-2 Jahre neues Öl rein.
Und das bisschen Geld investiere ich da gerne.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber eine "Glanzleistung" wenn das so wäre.  Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Was spricht für die Ingenieure dagegen, die Ablassschraube auch bei "gekippten Motor" dort zu platzieren wo sie am tiefsten sitzt?


Es ist einfach technisch nicht möglich. Ich hab mal nen vereinfaches Bild gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen Motor und Getriebe kann man die Schraube nicht machen, weil man sie dann nie wieder lösen kann. Unten drunter die Schraube machen ist eine verdammt blöde Idee. Und direkt auf die Ecke einer Ölwanne wäre fertigungstechnisch viel zu aufwendig. So bleiben halt ein paar ml Restöl mehr drin, als beim Absaugen. Ist ansich ja nicht schlimm, da im Motor eh ungefähr 0,5 Liter drinbleiben.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn man das Intervall sogar deutlich  unterschreitet wie von Riedochs für den Scirocco propagiert und bei  =MR-C=KinG[GER]  offenbar beim Z4 vollzogen, dann ist das (ohne jetzt  die Umstände zu kennen) schlicht verbranntes Geld.


Lieber ein Ölwechsel mehr, als ein Motorschaden zu viel. Man kann natürlich 50€ pro Jahr sparen und damit um seinen 12000€ Motor auf Spiel setzen. Ist nur sehr sinnfrei.



fctriesel schrieb:


> Absaugen ist gründlicher aber nach dem Absaugen  kommt noch was raus wenn die Schraube weg ist? Natürlich wartet keine  Werkstatt eine Stunde bis der letzte Tropfen raus kommt. Das mach ich  vielleicht als autoverrückter Privatmann, aber kein gewinnorientiertes  Unternehmen. Das Adjektiv gewinnorientiert ist der einzige Grund warum  das Öl abgesaugt wird.
> Wenn die Entwicklung des Fahrzeugherstellers sich nicht morgens mit dem  Amboss kämt ist die Ölwanne entsprechend geformt damit die  Ablassschraube an der tiefsten Stelle ist, auch wenn die Einbaulage den  Rumpfmotors gekippt ist. Nützt natürlich alles nichts wenn die Werkstatt  dann das Öl am Berg wechselt.
> Wird die Ölmenge eines Motors mehr wenn man diese mit höherer  Geschwindigkeit entfernt? Dachte eigentlich die bleibt gleich wegen den  Erhaltungssätzen und V_voll>V_leer und so, aber kann sein dass die  mittleiweile überholt sind, ist ja ein paar Jahre her als ich die  gelernt hab.


Das bischen Öl, was im Gewinde der Schraube steht, kommt noch raus. Deswegen kommen da noch ungefähr 5 Tropfen. Wenn man Öl mit höherer Geschwindigkeit entfernt, dann wird logischer Weise mehr Öl und Feststoffe mitgerissen.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

Deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben "ohne die Umstände genauer zu kennen". Das es da Ausnahmen gibt ist ja ganz sicher so, aber für ein normal bewegtes Auto gelten halt andere Dinge.


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist einfach technisch nicht möglich. Ich hab mal nen vereinfaches Bild gemacht.



Danke für die Erklärung.  

("gefällt mir Klicks" sind hier ja leider nicht möglich )


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben "ohne die Umstände genauer zu kennen". Das es da Ausnahmen gibt ist ja ganz sicher so, aber für ein normal bewegtes Auto gelten halt andere Dinge.


Ölwechsel nicht machen ist genauso wie nur eine Glühlampe zu wechseln. Die andere Lampe leuchtet ja noch und die 20 extra Stunden kann man ja schließlich ausnutzen! Man hat zwar viel mehr Ärger und Aufwand, weil man 2 Mal ohne Licht fährt und man muss 2 Mal dabei und eine Lampe tauschen aber man hat die eine Lampe immerhin bis zum Ende ausgenutzt! Eine heile Glühlampe weniger im Müll! Wenn man bei jeder Lampe die paar Stunden extra Licht addiert, die man nicht verschwendet, dann kommt man bestimmt auf 2 Euro im Autoleben! Da macht man nen echten Schnapper mit, absoluter Geheimtrick unter den Autokennern. Dafür bekommt man immerhin nen Cheeseburger+kleine Cola gratis pro Auto.

Oder beim Zahnriemenwechsel den alten Keilriemen nochmal nehmen! Er ist zwar runter und man müsste nur die 20-30€ Material bezahlen aber lieber den alten weiter fahren. Der hält vielleicht noch nen Jahr bis man dann sogar noch Arbeitslohn für das wechseln des Keilriemens zahlen muss. Aber man hat den wenigstens noch ein Jahr genutzt. Den guten 10 Jahre alten Keilriemen kann man ja nicht einfach so in die Tonne werfen, der hält ja mit Sicherheit 11 Jahre!

Bremsklötze bei fast komplett runtergefahrenen Bremsscheiben erneuern ist auch so ein Geheimtipp! Da sind ja noch ein paar zehntel auf der Scheibe, also lieber den nur leicht angefahrenen Satz Bremsklötze in die Tonne kloppen, wenn die Scheiben dann ganz runter sind.

Bei gebrochener Feder nur 1 Seite erneuern lassen macht auch richtig was aus. Das Auto hängt schief, weil sich die andere Seite gesetzt hat, das Auto wird schief vermessen aber die heile Feder der anderen Seite einfach in den Müll werfen geht ja gar nicht! Lieber in einem halben Jahr erst die andere gebrochene Feder ersetzen und das Auto dann noch mal vermessen.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

Ne, Ölwechsel stur nach Intervall zu machen ist wie eine noch voll funktionsfähige Glühbirne zu tauschen, weil es im Handbuch so steht...


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. Februar 2015)

Das Fortführen dieser Diskussion ist genauso sinnbefreit, weil keine Gruppe die andere überzeugen wird.
Man könnte grob geschätzt davon ausgehen, dass 80% sich für den Ölwechsel nach Plan entscheiden und 20% den Ölwechsel nicht befürworten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Februar 2015)

Was findet ihr besser silkathaltiges oder silkatfreies kühlmittel?


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2015)

Fürs Auto nehme immer das was der Fahrzeughersteller vorschreibt.
Ich persönlich nehme lieber welches mit Silikat, das schmeckt besser.


----------



## Preisi (7. Februar 2015)

Du trinkst Kühlmittel?!? o.O


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2015)

Preisi schrieb:


> Du trinkst Kühlmittel?!? o.O


Hilft gegen Fieber xD

Bevor das noch wirklich einer macht: Das war ein Scherz!

Hmm, mein Auto hat vor einem Jahr schon manchmal gemeckert, dass vorne angeblich ein Licht nicht geht. Hab nichts getauscht und es geht immer noch und die Kontrolllampe leuchtet inzwischen auch nicht mehr Oo


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Auto hat vor einem Jahr schon manchmal gemeckert, dass vorne angeblich ein Licht nicht geht. Hab nichts getauscht und es geht immer noch *und die Kontrolllampe leuchtet inzwischen auch nicht mehr* Oo


Dann wird die wohl durch gebrannt sein.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann wird die wohl durch gebrannt sein.



Bei mir leuchtete schon so oft die Motorkontrollleuchte wegen der Gasanlage, aber es gab nie ein Problem   Mit der Zeit ging die immer wieder aus


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Heute hat mir meine VW Werkstatt doch 1600€ für ne Inspektion abgeknöpft 
Davon fast 400€ nur für Ölwechsel, das ist doch abzocke


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute hat mir meine VW Werkstatt doch 1600€ für ne Inspektion abgeknöpft
> Davon fast 400€ nur für Ölwechsel, das ist doch abzocke



Mit wieviel Fahrzeugen warst denn dort?


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Einem, wobei ich zur Verteidigung der Werkstatt sagen muss, dass die Bremsen auch mitgemacht worden sind


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Einem, wobei ich zur Verteidigung der Werkstatt sagen muss, dass die Bremsen auch mitgemacht worden sind



Na, wenn die Bremsen gemacht worden sind erklärt das den Preis fürs Ölwechseln


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Einem Auto, 3L Dieselmotor und 8,5L Öl.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Einem Auto, 3L Dieselmotor und 8,5L Öl.


Dann gibt es da einen einheitspreis.  400€ werd ich für den normalen service auch los. 
Aber mit bremsen 1600€? So teuer waren meine bremsen glaube nicht. (komplett mit scheiben bei mir)
Wenn dich allerdings die 1600 schon wurmen warte erstmal ab, wenn der turbo fällig wird. Ein getriebe überholen zu lassen ist übrigens auch nicht billiger.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Soweit wird es hoffentlich nicht kommen, dass der Turbo fällig wird oder das Getriebe revidiert werden muss


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

Tja, das kann man sich leider nicht heraus suchen. Mein turbo kam, für meine begriffe, recht zeitig mit um die 230tkm und mein, als recht anfällig geltender, 6-gang handschalter (passat 3BG) auch so in dem dreh.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

ok, ich hab jetzt 60k drauf in 2 Jahren darf er mit 100k vorraussichtlich gehen.
<100k Getriebe und Turbo hoffe ich mal nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> ok, ich hab jetzt 60k drauf in 2 Jahren darf er mit 100k vorraussichtlich gehen.


Ok...das kann ich mir nicht leisten. Bei mir müssen die dinger wenigstens 200tkm durch halten. Mein aktueller hat bald 300tkm drauf.


> <100k Getriebe und Turbo hoffe ich mal nicht.


Wenn sie das nicht aushalten, würde ich langsam darüber nachdenken die marke zu wechseln.  (was evt. aber auch so bei mir kommen wird)


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute hat mir meine VW Werkstatt doch 1600€ für ne Inspektion abgeknöpft
> Davon fast 400€ nur für Ölwechsel, das ist doch abzocke



heute erst wieder gesehen, das man sich in solchen Fällen an die Schiedsstellen des KFZ-Handwerks wenden soll 
Selbst bei Audi kostet ne volle Inspektion mit Ölwechsel "nur" 430€


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Naja so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht.
Eine große Inspektion+ Bremsen und einen kostenlosen Touareg als Ersatzwagen hab ich auch bekommen.
Nur der Ölpreis ist halt Abzocke


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte Befuerchtungen bevor ich den Volvo gekauft hatte, weil ueberall erzaehlt wurde das Volvofachwerkstaetten teuer waeren.
Service mit Tausch saemtlicher Luftfilter und Pollenfilter, Oelwechsel, Softwareupdate fuer ~370€.
Dazu netter, in meinen Augen kompetenter, Umgang mit dem Kunden. 
Trotz ueber 8l Oel ~400€ fuer den Oelwechsel alleine ist ne Nummer.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

Der nächste Volvo von mir nimmt nicht mehr als z.B. Vergölst. Ist nur leider etwas weit weg.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute hat mir meine VW Werkstatt doch 1600€ für ne Inspektion abgeknöpft
> Davon fast 400€ nur für Ölwechsel, das ist doch abzocke


Was fährst du ? Phaeton oder Touareg ?


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Phaeton


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2015)

Das ist ja auch kein Auto, das ist ein Raumschiff mit Straßenzulassung.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tja, das kann man sich leider nicht heraus suchen. Mein turbo kam, für meine begriffe, recht zeitig mit um die 230tkm und mein, als recht anfällig geltender, 6-gang handschalter (passat 3BG) auch so in dem dreh.



Der alte Bora hatte beim Verkauf 268k km drauf und der Turbo lief noch so wie er sollte  1.9 TDI


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Februar 2015)

Sollte jemand Langeweile haben heute nacht, hier gibt es hier momentan Live-Übertragung vom LIQUI-MOLY BATHURST 12 HOUR LIVE Rennen.

Noch etwa 9:30 bis zum Ende, mal schauen wie lang ich wach bleib...


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Februar 2015)

Seit wan gibt es einen offieziellen Mazda 3 mit v8 der bei dieser live übertragugn mitfährt?


----------



## Beam39 (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Naja so schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht.



Gibts da nen Oberklassenaufschlag?! Ich find das schon ziemlich schlimm. Das Öl kostet dich maximal 120€ (mit 2l Überschuss), wenn überhaupt + Ölfilter für 15-30€ bist du bei maximal 150€. Und dann 250€ nur fürs Ablassen und neu Befüllen? 

Na das Bier schmeckt..


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Der Ölpreis war eher doppelt so hoch, ohne die 2L überschuss...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

Öl kann man bei jeder Werkstatt anliefern für den Ölwechsel. Wer dann anschließend über den Ölpreis meckert ist doof genug.

Und wenn man ein Oberklasse Auto fährt, dann ist doch eine Inspektion für 1600€ total ok. Allein die große Bremse kostet ja schon ganz ordendlich.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Auf die Idee Öl mitzubringen würde ich nicht kommen, ich bring ja auch nicht mein eigenes Steak mit ins Restaurant.
Verglichen mit meinem Ex 735i, ist mein VOLKSwagen sogar teurer in der Wartung.
Und über die 1600€ habe ich mich doch auch nicht wirklich beschwert, da habe ich Geld schon sinnloser aus dem Fenster geworfen.


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich das gerade richtig im Auge habe, dann hat doch erst der 8-Zylinder Phaeton eine "große" Bremse mit 6 Kolben Alu-Sätteln und den Leichtbauscheiben, die richtig Geld kostet. Da bekommt man für ~1.200€ gerade mal die Vorderachse. Ich kann mich aber auch irren, da die ganz neuen Modelle aufgewertet wurden.

Der Preis ist daher nicht groß aus der Welt, eher normal für so ein großes Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

Es ist heuzutage total üblich Öl mitzubringen.  Dann bekommt man nur die Entsorgungskosten berechnet, wenn man es nicht wieder mitnimmt. Das sind dann meist 10-20€ für Filter + Öl.

Ich finde das total ok und als Mechaniker macht es mir auch nicht wirklich mehr Arbeit das Öl aus dem Kanister draufzukippen und nicht aus der Zapfanlage.



Klutten schrieb:


> Der Preis ist daher nicht groß aus der Welt, eher normal für so ein großes Auto.


Das sehe ich auch so. Wer ein Auto für +100000€ fährt, sollte keine Inspektion für 250€ erwarten.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Kann durchaus sein, denn ich habe ja 1600 für alles bezahlt. Ist im vergleich zu den alten Modellen noch günstig


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

Der Gesamtpreis ist das eine und je nachdem was gemacht wurde nachvollziehbar, aber für nen Ölwechsel 400€ ist schon mehr als happig. Offenbar zahlst du das gern, so wie du auf BadFrags Vorschlag das Öl selbst mit zu bringen reagierst. Aber hey, jeder wie er es mag! Aber dann brauchst du dich hier auch net zu beschweren!


----------



## Anticrist (7. Februar 2015)

Kann das Anhand der Lackiererei nachvollziehen...

Audi nimmt für 1 Stunde lackieren 174€
Davon bekommt der Lackierer genau 74€, die restlichen 100€ gehen direkt an Audi - reiner Audi Bonus


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Natürlich zahl ich nicht gern, sollte auch nicht so rüberkommen. Schließlich muss ich für mein Geld auch arbeiten, aber ich beschwer mich auch nicht, denn der Gesamtpreis ist in meinen Augen ok.

Außerdem habe ich einen Werkstattersatzwagen gratis bekommen, das sollte man dann auch bedenken.


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist heuzutage total üblich Öl mitzubringen.  Dann bekommt man nur die Entsorgungskosten berechnet, wenn man es nicht wieder mitnimmt. Das sind dann meist 10-20€ für Filter + Öl.



Ich mache das nicht anders. Ich habe meinem Servicemann bei BMW gesagt, dass ich kein Problem damit habe 600€ für eine Inspektion zu zahlen, wenn es den Arbeitsaufwand rechtfertigt, aber wenn davon ~240€ für Öl anfallen, dann ist das nicht zu rechtfertigen. Daher bringe ich mein original BMW-Öl mit, welches ich für 5€ pro Liter, statt für knapp 30€ einkaufe. Da gibt es auch kein Problem. All inklusive kostet der Ölservice dann 350€. Darin sind dann Innen-, Kraftstoff- und Öl-filter für ~130€ enthalten, wobei ich auch immer die Wischerblätter für ~50€ tauschen lasse. Die verbleibenden 170€ für die Arbeitszeit sind fair und daher zahle ich gerne.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer ein Auto für +100000€ fährt, sollte keine Inspektion für 250€ erwarten.



Wobei die Inspektion nicht zwangsweise umfangreicher ist, als bei einem günstigeren Auto. Außer natürlich verordnete Zusatzarbeiten, wie z.B. Panoramadach ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Kann das Anhand der Lackiererei nachvollziehen...
> 
> Audi nimmt für 1 Stunde lackieren 174€
> Davon bekommt der Lackierer genau 74€, die restlichen 100€ gehen direkt an Audi - reiner Audi Bonus


Nen Lackierer mit 74€ Stundenlohn? Ich werd sofort Lackierer! 

Nicht vergessen meistens ist beim Lackierer das Material im Stundenlohn mit drin!


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lackierer das Material im Stundenlohn mit drin!



Wirklich? Ist das nicht abhängig vom Lack etc?
Bei BMW hat der Lackierer 16,xx€ pro AW gekostet


----------



## Captn (7. Februar 2015)

Der Witz ist, BMW lackiert so gut wie gar nicht mehr selbst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

Jeder Hersteller/Lackierer hat sein eingenes Berechnungssystem. Überall wo so extrem hoher Stundenlohn ist, kann man davon ausgehen das Material im Stundenlohn enthalten ist. Ansonsten nimmt der Lackierer einfach Mondpreise.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich einen Werkstattersatzwagen gratis bekommen, das sollte man dann auch bedenken.



Das kenn ich gar nicht anders!

Mit dem Wagen meiner Frau gehen wir z.B. ausschließlich zu ner freien Werkstatt. Da ists schlicht billiger und das nicht nur weil der Meister der Freund einer Freundin meiner Frau ist. Solange man nicht grad ne Hinterhofklitsche auswählt, die zur Diagnose nur nen Schraubenschlüssel und nen Hammer verwenden kann man da qualitativ exakt das gleiche Ergebnis bekommen. Zumal bei ner Inspektion, die ja nun wirklich keine Rocket Science darstellt. Bei absolut spezifischen Themen mag das dann anders aussehen, aber das ist uns zumindest bislang nicht untergekommen.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das kenn ich gar nicht anders!



Bei BMW habe ich einen 10€ Taxigutschein bekommen
Freie Werkstatt kommt nicht infrage, da noch Werksgarantie.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zumal bei ner Inspektion, die ja nun wirklich keine Rocket Science darstellt.



UUUUHHHHHHHHHHH ganz gefährlich! Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was ich schon für Autos repariert habe, wo die Inspektion in der freien Bude total in die Hose gegangen ist. Bei manchen Autos gibt es spezielle Dinge, die eigentlich nur die Vertragswerkstätten wissen. Geht da einer bei, der nicht vorher in den PC geguckt hat, dann gehts auf jeden Fall in die Hose.

Im Moment mache ich bestimmt im Monat 2-3 Autos mit leuchtener MIL Lampe wegen falsch verbautem Ölfilter. Der vom alten Motor passt nämlich mechanisch drauf, ganz gefährliche Sache.


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2015)

Das kommt halt immer auf den Händler und seine Lage an. Mein VW-Autohaus, wo ich den halben Vormittag verbringe, teilt grundsätzlich erstmal Tickets für den Nahverkehr aus, da es zentral in Hannover liegt, bevor der Kunde einen Wagen bekommt. Das Angebot wird auch überwiegend angenommen, da die meisten Kunden ihr Auto über den Arbeitstag abgeben und wieder abholen. Das muss also nicht negativ gewertet werden, da es auf dem Land mit Sicherheit genau andersherum ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> da noch Werksgarantie.



Die bekanntlich nicht verfällt, wenn man eine qualifizierte markenfremde Werkstatt besucht...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> UUUUHHHHHHHHHHH ganz gefährlich! Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, was ich schon für Autos repariert habe, wo die Inspektion in der freien Bude total in die Hose gegangen ist.



Klar, aber ich könnte dir auch Storys erzählen die in Markenwerkstätten in die Hose gegangen sind. Das ist nunmal so, bei den Werkstätten gibt Pfuscher und welche die ordentlich arbeiten. Die erkennt man aber definitiv nicht dadurch, dass man schaut ob da ein Stern oder ne Pflaume oder sonst ein Zeichen außen drauf prankt!



Klutten schrieb:


> Das muss also nicht negativ gewertet werden, da es auf dem Land mit Sicherheit genau andersherum ist.



Ich kenne es z.B. von meiner Mutter (ist schon ne Weile her), dass sie das Auto weggebracht hat und dann heimgefahren wurde und das Fahrzeug nach der Reparatur heim gebracht wurde.  Der Händler war am Ort, das war nicht weit aber immerhin.
Mein Audi wird z.B. vom Audi Zentrum HN vom Werksparkplatz geholt und gebracht, wenn ich ein Auto unter tags bräuchte oder die Angelegenheit länger dauert, dann bekomme ich ne Karre von denen - alternativ kann ich natürlich auch hier eins aus dem Fuhrpark oder besser noch aus dem Versuch bekommen. Bei meinem Smart war es exakt genau so, meine Opels musste ich selber weg bringen und holen, dann war aber der Leihwagen immer inklusive.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Ok, wusste ich nicht.
Aber insgesamt ist das ganze nicht wirklich tragisch. Das Auto bringe ich in der Gesamten Haltezeit 2 mal zur Inspektion, das war die große, die andere wird günstiger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die bekanntlich nicht verfällt, wenn man eine qualifizierte markenfremde Werkstatt besucht...


Aber meistens ist sämtliche Kulanz nach der ersten Inspektion in einer freien Bude gestrichen.  Und die Gewährleistung bekommt man auch nur, wenn die freie Bude nachweisen kann das sie die Inspektion 100% nach Herstellervorschriften gemacht hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber meistens ist sämtliche Kulanz nach der ersten Inspektion in einer freien Bude gestrichen.



Kenne ich Gegenbeispiele, aber man muss ein wenig hartnäckig sein und kämpfen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und die Gewährleistung bekommt man auch nur, wenn die freie Bude nachweisen kann das sie die Inspektion 100% nach Herstellervorschriften gemacht hat.



Das ist kein Thema, wenn man nicht zu besagter Klitsche geht, sondern zu nem ordentlichen Laden ist das selbstverständlich.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Februar 2015)

> Das kommt halt immer auf den Händler und seine Lage an.



Und in gewissem Maße wirds auch auf den Kunden bzw. auf das Fahrzeug ankommen. Nen Kumpel hat mal seinen 320d dort gelassen zwecks Hochdruckpumpentausch (Auto musste 3 Tage dort bleiben). Am nächsten Tisch saß einer da der seinen M6 abgegeben hatte für nen Service. 

Während man meinem Kumpel das Angebot auf nen vergünstigten Mietwagentarif über Avis machte, durfte der Herr nebens uns zwischen 1er M, M3 oder 650 Cabrio aussuchen.


----------



## riedochs (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte bei VW bisher keine Probleme. Bei unserem alten Passat Rost an der Heckklappe bei 190tkm reklamiert, gab eine neue Heckklappe obwohl das Auto seit fast 100tkm keine Werkstatt mehr von innen gesehen hat. Die Kleinteile wie Ölfilter hole ich immer bei meinem VW Händler, ist auch nicht wirklich teurer als im Internet zu bestellen.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und in gewissem Maße wirds auch auf den Kunden bzw. auf das Fahrzeug ankommen. Nen Kumpel hat mal seinen 320d dort gelassen zwecks Hochdruckpumpentausch (Auto musste 3 Tage dort bleiben). Am nächsten Tisch saß einer da der seinen M6 abgegeben hatte für nen Service.
> 
> Während man meinem Kumpel das Angebot auf nen vergünstigten Mietwagentarif über Avis machte, durfte der Herr nebens uns zwischen 1er M, M3 oder 650 Cabrio aussuchen.



Das doch völlig normal.. vom ADAC bekommst die S-Klasse als Ersatzwagen auch nur, wenn du Plus Mitglied bist


----------



## Beam39 (8. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Das doch völlig normal.. vom ADAC bekommst die S-Klasse als Ersatzwagen auch nur, wenn du Plus Mitglied bist



Echt? Die geben einem ne S-Klasse? Dachte immer man bekommt nur sonen Zafira der zubeklebt ist mit ADAC Werbung


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2015)

Also meine Mum hat das letzte mal einen Astra Kombi bekommen. (Also bei ADAC-Plus, nicht beim Händler)


----------



## nfsgame (8. Februar 2015)

Nen Astra Sports Tourer bekomme ich immer als Werkstattersatzwagen... Sagenhafter Motor der 1,3l CDTI.......


----------



## Ruptet (8. Februar 2015)

Ich kriegn Polo .... aber 500€ Selbstbehalt sind mir zuviel für die 10min Fahrt nachhause 
Dagegen war sogar der Toyota iQ bei der anderen Werkstätte ne Granate


----------



## der_yappi (8. Februar 2015)

Bei dem Händler wo ich meinen Ibi gekauft habe gab es KEIN Auto sondern ein Busticket um nach Hause zu fahren 

Beim anderen Händler gabs nen Mii.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Februar 2015)

Bei uns kosten nen Leihwagen im Schnitt um die 50 Euro am Tag plus Sprit, dafür gibt's was grad so als Vorführer da is. Bei meinem alten Hänlder war das Ding immer gratis wenn der eigene im Service war.  Entsprechend einfach fiel dann auch die Wahl wo der Wagen wenns geht gewartet wird... im Urlaub zu Hause


----------



## maCque (8. Februar 2015)

Dafür das die meisten hier nur von Mittelklasse oder Stino wagen reden sind die gestellten Fahrzeuge doch ok. Wenn jemand als Werkstattwagen nen Sportwagen haben will, ist das doch kein Problem. Die Werkstätten gibts, nur dann müsste man halt auch die 2x so hohen Reparaturkosten tragen... das will dann auch wieder keiner (wer nen kostenlosen gestellt kriegt bezahlt es halt über die AW am Ende). Wer will denn dem Händler zumuten sich für jeden seiner Kunden das passende Ersatzwägelchen, am besten gleich 5x aufn Hof zu parken, bzw. wer will das den Autovermietern zumuten 

Gibt wichtigere Probleme


----------



## Ruptet (8. Februar 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei dem Händler wo ich meinen Ibi gekauft habe gab es KEIN Auto sondern ein Busticket um nach Hause zu fahren
> 
> Beim anderen Händler gabs nen Mii.



Na wenigstens das^^ Hier kriegt man bei Audi auch, wenn man keinen Wagen nimmt den man eh nur bekommt wenn man das Service dort gemacht hat -> Mobilitätsgarantie, 2 Fahrscheine zum heim und wieder hinfahren, sind auch 5 € 
Und was für einen Wagen man bekommt ist eh egal, aber bei 500€ Selbstbehalt sollte man es sich überlegen...kann schließlich immer was passieren und in einem fremden Wagen fühle ich mich persönlich sehr unwohl, eben weil immer was passieren kann und fremdes Eigentum mache ich nur sehr ungerne kaputt.

Ist der Selbstbehalt generell so hoch bei den "Leihwagen" ?


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

Mir wollte Audi das letzte mal nen Q7 geben.. hab mich verweigert.. viel zu groß für Berlin.
Dann haben sie mir nen A6 Avant gegeben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hab letztes Jahr bei ner Kulanzaktion vom 1er drei Tage ebenfalls nen 1er mitbekommen und hab nix dafür gezahlt.
Beim letzten großen Service vom 5er haben wir nen 3er GT als (ebenfalls kostenlosen) Leihwagen bekommen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme meistens einen golf (auch mal ein cabrio->ist gruselig wenn man blechdach gewohnt ist ) oder touran. Die haben dann im normalfall einen 1.4er TSI mit 122 ps. (ein grässlicher motor)
Wo ich jetzt erst in die werkstatt mußte hab ich dann förmlich um einen TDI gebettelt. (haben hiesige VW-händler irgendwie kaum rum stehen) War zwar nur ein 1.6er bluemotion mit 77kw, aber schon etwas besser. Bin trotzdem jedes mal froh wieder in meinem zu sitzen. Den schwachen dingern fehlt es irgendwie an charakter. Bei meinem 96kw/130ps PD-TDI merke ich per gehör was er macht.


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Und was für einen Wagen man bekommt ist eh egal, aber bei 500€ Selbstbehalt sollte man es sich überlegen...kann schließlich immer was passieren und in einem fremden Wagen fühle ich mich persönlich sehr unwohl, eben weil immer was passieren kann und fremdes Eigentum mache ich nur sehr ungerne kaputt.
> 
> Ist der Selbstbehalt generell so hoch bei den "Leihwagen" ?



Ich nehme an Du meinst die Selbstbeteiligung in Fall eines Unfalls? Ja, soweit ich weiß sind 500 Euro nicht ungewöhnlich, wobei ich das jetzt nicht sonderlich hoch finde.


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

Ich saß mal ne Woche lang in einem Skoda rapid, Stoffsitze, 100% Plastik, kein Navi, keine Freisprechanlage, keine Klimaanlage...
Hab mein Auto nie so zu schätzen gelernt wie in dieser Woche xD

500€ Selbstbehalt ist echt gut, 1000-1500€ sind die Regel... bei der M4 Probefahrt waren es sogar 3000€


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ich saß mal ne Woche lang in einem Skoda rapid, Stoffsitze, 100% Plastik, kein Navi, keine Freisprechanlage, keine Klimaanlage...
> Hab mein Auto nie so zu schätzen gelernt wie in dieser Woche xD


Was du nur hast, das auto ist doch blanker luxus.  Ich hatte, nach einem wild-unfall mit meinem passat, mal 2 wochen einen citroen C1. Einen tag hat es spaß gemacht, danach nur noch quälerei. 
Ich gehe definitiv nie wieder in eine werkstatt, die mir der versicherer vorschreiben will!


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute! Bräuchte mal bitte ein paar Infos von euch.
Habe nen 07er A3 Sportback mit Ambition-Ausstattung (normale Soundanlage drin) und letztens ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich der Subwoofer im Kofferraum so scheppernd anhört, als ob evtl. die Membran gerissen ist oder so.
Klingt ungefähr so:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp7taACLU_M

Kann jemand abschätzen was es kostet den zu erneuern? Oder wie ich selber drankomme um mal zu schauen was denn genau an ihm kaputt ist. Würde es dann Sinn machen gleich einen "besseren" einzubauen?


----------



## Anticrist (8. Februar 2015)

der ist beim A3 unter der Kofferraumklappe.. da wo sonst das Reserverad ist... zumindest wenn man Bose oder eins der anderen Soundsysteme hat.
Keine Ahnung ob du da als Laie was ausrichten kannst... ich würd es lassen


----------



## dsdenni (8. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Jahr bei ner Kulanzaktion vom 1er drei Tage ebenfalls nen 1er mitbekommen und hab nix dafür gezahlt.
> Beim letzten großen Service vom 5er haben wir nen 3er GT als (ebenfalls kostenlosen) Leihwagen bekommen.



Kulanzaktion? 
N47 Steuerkette?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Kulanzaktion?
> N47 Steuerkette?



Zum glück nicht. Die hört man bei meinem noch nicht 
Mein 1er hatte minimale Blasenbildung an der Heckscheibenwischerbohrung unter der Dichtung. Die Heckklappe wurde dann auf Kulanz komplett neu lackiert.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum glück nicht. Die hört man bei meinem noch nicht
> Mein 1er hatte minimale Blasenbildung an der Heckscheibenwischerbohrung unter der Dichtung. Die Heckklappe wurde dann auf Kulanz komplett neu lackiert.



Achsoo, trotzdem schön das es ersetzt wurde. Bei meinem Vater ist auch (noch) nix. (130k km)


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kann jemand abschätzen was es kostet den zu erneuern? Oder wie ich selber drankomme um mal zu schauen was denn genau an ihm kaputt ist. Würde es dann Sinn machen gleich einen "besseren" einzubauen?



Frag doch einfach bei Audi was es kostet. Fragen kostet nichts. Einen besseren wirst du nur mit sehr viel Aufwand einbauen können, ist ja alles auf einander abgestimmt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Achsoo, trotzdem schön das es ersetzt wurde. Bei meinem Vater ist auch (noch) nix. (130k km)



Ist ja auch nicht so, dass nahezu jeder N47 das Problem hat. Bei unserem damaligen E61, unserem jetzigen F11 und beim E87 gab's/gibt's keine Probleme (Alle Motoren zusammengerechnet ~400k km Laufleistung)
Und BMW ist da bei einem betroffenen Motor sehr, sehr kulant (wenn die Randbedingungen passen)


----------



## dsdenni (8. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht so, dass nahezu jeder N47 das Problem hat. Bei unserem damaligen E61, unserem jetzigen F11 und beim E87 gab's/gibt's keine Probleme (Alle Motoren zusammengerechnet ~400k km Laufleistung)
> Und BMW ist da bei einem betroffenen Motor sehr, sehr kulant (wenn die Randbedingungen passen)



Hab auch schon von vielen gelesen die nur teilweise etwas bekommen haben oder garnichts


----------



## Beam39 (9. Februar 2015)

Vor mir stand vorhin ein SUV Erlkönig an der Ampel. Anfangs dachte ich es seie ein BMW, als ich dann aber dran vorbeigefahren bin schoßen mir der riesen Grill und die 2 runden Scheinwerfer auf jeder Seite in die Augen: Bentley SUV.

Kann es sein dass der auf dem Q7 basiert?

Die Bilder kann man alle samt in die Tonne kloppen, mein Handy hat 16:9 geknippst -_- und das vom M2 is sowieso total unscharf.


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auf ner Passstraße mal den aktuellen Range, damals noch als Erlkönig, gesehen. Die haben da echt 3-4 mal die Autobiography Edition mit dem 5000er Supercharged V8 nach Italien gebracht, um dort Rennfahrer auf die Passstraßen loszulassen. Wie der Sound von den Motoren durch das Tal gehallt ist, herrlich... 

Ich war damals mit meinem Dad mit einem Land Rover Serie IIIA unterwegs, haben also nie viel von den vorbeiziehenden Erlkönigen gesehen^^


----------



## Exception (9. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was so schwierig daran ist, einen guten Kettentrieb zu bauen. Wir haben Motoren, die laufen 700000 km mit einer Steuerkette. Die ist entsprechend gelängt aber macht keine Probleme. Dann gibt es wieder andere, die nach 100000 so lang sind, dass die überspringen.
> 
> Letzenes erst nen W140 auseinander gehabt mit 300000 auf der Uhr. Kette war sichtbar gelängt aber nicht übermäßig. Für die Laufleistung absolut im Rahmen. Ist auch die alte drin geblieben.


Dann erkläre  mal deinem Brötchengeber  wie das geht. Der OM651  ist ja nicht gerade ein Aushängeschild für  einen guten Kettentrieb.


----------



## raceandsound (9. Februar 2015)

Verwendet wer die Torque Pro App und kann seine Erfahrungen posten?


----------



## XE85 (9. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht so, dass nahezu jeder N47 das Problem hat.



Vor allem ist das Steuerkettenproblem beim N47 seit Anfang 2011 behoben.


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2015)

Bei uns sind Leihwagen für einen Tag auch kostenlos, das sind aber nur Smarts.
Wer was besseres will oder den Wagen über mehrere Tage braucht der bekommt nen 204er oder einen 176er.
Insgesamt haben wir so 25-30 Autos die für Kunden da sind.
Bustickets werden keine verteilt, macht aufm Land auch keinen Sinn.
Def Hol und Bringdienst ist da schon beliebter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Vor allem ist das Steuerkettenproblem beim N47 seit Anfang 2011 behoben.



Das wird gesagt, ja. Gibt aber nach 2011 auch noch Probleme, allerdings deutlich weniger.
Hier noch eine gute Zusammenfassung: N47 Diesel!! Übersicht Steuerkette, schabt, rasselt, gelängt, gerissen - BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community


----------



## raceandsound (9. Februar 2015)

Wie oben von KinG geschrieben, ist das Problem mit der Kette am N47 noch nicht behoben.
Gerade erst letzte Woche wieder die Info aus erster Hand bekommen.
Sind auch gut beschäftigt mit den Arbeiten...


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2015)

Wichtig wäre mir bei solchen Problemen, wie der Hersteller damit umgeht.
Wenn die Ketten, ohne "wenn und aber", kostenfrei getauscht werden, ist alles in Butter.
Wenn damit so umgegangen würde, wie mit dem Hecklappen-Kabelbaum meines Kollegen bei seinem damals 4-5 Jahre alten 5-er ("Ja, das Problem ist bekannt, die Reparatur kostet sie ca 2000€"), wäre es das letzte Premiumauto des entsprechenden Herstellers.


----------



## raceandsound (9. Februar 2015)

Bei dem Kettenproblem geht es eh noch so halbwegs wegen Kulanz, zumindest was ich so höre...
eher die Lernwilligkeit ist das Problem...mal so als Beispiel:
Das Kabelbaum-Problem bei den Touringmodellen gibt es schon seit dem E34...
Hinterachse E36, E46, E90, ...
usw. usf.
Ich mein, ich hab das Glück, daß ich mir alles selber reparieren kann, aber ich sehe auch die traurigen Gesichter derer, die es nicht können.
Deswegen war mein jetziger E39 auch vorerst mein letzter Bayer (nach gefühlten 983149192891 BMW)  und der ist auch schon verkauft.
War lange auf der Suche nach einem brauchbaren Ersatz für meinen E39 aus dem blau/weissem Lager, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
Den E34 geb ich nimmer her, aber der ist auch noch rock solid...^^
Jetzt habe ich mir endlich einen kleinen Traum erfüllt und fahre Volvo! Yeah!
Fotos folgen in 1-2 Wochen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute hat mir meine VW Werkstatt doch 1600€ für ne Inspektion abgeknöpft
> Davon fast 400€ nur für Ölwechsel, das ist doch abzocke



Oha, für das Geld lasse ich nächste Woche folgendes machen:


- 4x Bremsen + 4x Klötze
- Ölwechsel + Filter
- Zahnriemen + Keilriemen
- Ventilspiel
- Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln
- Kühlflüssigkeit
- Wasserpumpe
- Neuer Heckwischer
- Neuen Motorhauben-Entriegelungshebel
- TÜV
(hoffe hab nix vergessen, war ne lange Liste )

Zusammen für ~1700€ (Toyota Autohaus) und weil ich es bin (Kundenrabatt weil das Autohaus auch unser Kunde ist ) für 1500€. 



der_yappi schrieb:


> Bei dem Händler wo ich meinen Ibi gekauft habe gab es KEIN Auto sondern ein Busticket um nach Hause zu fahren
> 
> 
> Beim anderen Händler gabs nen Mii.



Bei mir gibts wahrscheinlich ein Yaris, kann aber auch was anderes fahren, Hybrid oder nen Auris. Aber der Stadtflitzer reicht dicke. Und das kostenlos (lediglich den Sprit nachtanken den ich verbraucht habe).


----------



## DasRegal (9. Februar 2015)

Er fährt aber auch einen Phaeton. Da hebt VW in Sachen Reperaturen und Service richtig die Preise an . Aber so ist das wenn man Oberklasse fährt. 
Frag mal die Maserati Quattroporte Fahrer was die so für Inspektionen und co. bezahlen obwohl die in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Phaeton/A8 sind. Für 500€ fahren Sie dir bei Ferrari vllt. das Auto auf die Bühne. 

Der GranSport ist mein Traumauto, aber solange ich es mir nicht selber beibringe Mechaniker zu werden bleibt Gedanke erstmal ein Traum.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2015)

Finde es interessant was ich für das gleiche Geld bekomme. Da kann man ja gleich sein Geld verbrennen an seiner Stelle


----------



## DasRegal (9. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Finde es interessant was ich für das gleiche Geld bekomme. Da kann man ja gleich sein Geld verbrennen an seiner Stelle


Ja, aber ich kenne das jetzt auch.  Vor zwei Jahren hatte meine Mutter noch einen Golf 5 1,6. Wasserkühler und Lüfter waren defekt. Das hat 630€ direkt bei VW gekostet. (interessante Info...man kann bei dem Wasserkühler Lüfter bzw. einzeln tauschen bzw. bestellen)
Jetzt habe ich meine Rechnung bekommen für Wasserkühler, Lüfter (weil nur als ein Modul zu bestellen) und Wischwasserbehälter. Kostet halt 1170€./davon sind 100€ der Wischwasserbehäter mit Einbau (Golf 5 3.2 ne )

Mit 1500€ biste ja echt gut weggekommen. Dein Auto ist ja jetzt erstmal wieder für viele Kilometer gewappnet. 

Das hätten bei mir nur Bremsen mit Bremsbeläge gekostet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Februar 2015)

Auf jeden fall, sollte wieder lange Ruhe sein.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oha, für das Geld lasse ich nächste Woche folgendes machen:


Ich weiss ehrlicherweise nicht, was am Auto gemacht wurde. Aber bestimmt gehört zu einer kompletten Inspektion auch Bremsflüssigkeit, Kühlflüssigkeit etc.
Tüv war aber nicht dabei.



DasRegal schrieb:


> Für 500€ fahren Sie dir bei Ferrari vllt. das Auto auf die Bühne.


Ein Ferrari nach 04/2011 ist erstaunlich günstig im Unterhalt


----------



## Beam39 (9. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Er fährt aber auch einen Phaeton. Da hebt VW in Sachen Reperaturen und Service richtig die Preise an . Aber so ist das wenn man Oberklasse fährt.
> Frag mal die Maserati Quattroporte Fahrer was die so für Inspektionen und co. bezahlen obwohl die in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Phaeton/A8 sind. Für 500€ fahren Sie dir bei Ferrari vllt. das Auto auf die Bühne.
> 
> Der GranSport ist mein Traumauto, aber solange ich es mir nicht selber beibringe Mechaniker zu werden bleibt Gedanke erstmal ein Traum.



Kenne zufällig einen der nen Quattroporte fährt. Der fährt aber seit ca. 8 Jahren nur noch Maserati weil er so zufrieden ist mit dem Auto. Er hatte bis jetzt keine außerplanmäßigen Werkstattbesuche und deshalb hat sich das auch alles relativ im Rahmen gehalten.

Ich bin vom Quattroporte aber überhaupt nicht angetan. Fährt wie nen Schiff (schon viel ZU gemütlich) und von den 400ps kommt nicht viel rüber, nur der Sound ist halt Sahne.



> Ein Ferrari nach 04/2011 ist erstaunlich günstig im Unterhalt



Konkretisiere mal bitte.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Seitdem gibt es das 7 Years maintenance program dazu, d.h. 7 Jahre lang keine Wartungskosten.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Februar 2015)

Wenn man allerdings Bremsen neu braucht wirds alleine schon sicherlich teuer und ich schätze nicht, dass ein 458 Speciale oder Vergleichbares deutlich mehr als 100000km (schnelles Fahren) problemlos abspult/darauf ausgelegt ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Finde es interessant was ich für das gleiche Geld bekomme. Da kann man ja gleich sein Geld verbrennen an seiner Stelle



Jedes größere, bzw. stärker motorisierte Auto hat zwangsläufig bei den meisten Ersatzteilen höhere Ersatzteilkosten als ein kleineres/schwächer motorisiertes Auto.
Erstens weil die Bauteile oft größer und schwieriger herzustellen sind oder weil sie besondere Eigenschaften besitzen und/oder hochwertiger sind (bei Bremsscheiben z.B. Leichtbauscheiben) und eben nicht in solchen Massen wie für 0815 Autos gefertigt werden.
Beim BMW M392 kosten die vorderen Bremsscheiben alleine ca. 600€ und ein M392 ist ja noch nicht einmal ein seltenes Auto.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings Bremsen neu braucht wirds alleine schon sicherlich teuer und ich schätze nicht, dass ein 458 Speciale oder Vergleichbares deutlich mehr als 100000km (schnelles Fahren) problemlos abspult/darauf ausgelegt ist.



Prost Mahlzeit  Original Ferrari 458 Italia Satz Bremsscheiben CCM Set Brake Disc Rotor front | eBay


----------



## ebastler (9. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Er fährt aber auch einen Phaeton. Da hebt VW in Sachen Reperaturen und Service richtig die Preise an . Aber so ist das wenn man Oberklasse fährt.
> Frag mal die Maserati Quattroporte Fahrer was die so für Inspektionen und co. bezahlen obwohl die in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Phaeton/A8 sind. Für 500€ fahren Sie dir bei Ferrari vllt. das Auto auf die Bühne.
> 
> Der GranSport ist mein Traumauto, aber solange ich es mir nicht selber beibringe Mechaniker zu werden bleibt Gedanke erstmal ein Traum.


Wir machen an unserem Defender eigentlich alle Arbeiten selbst. Nicht wegen den Werkstattkosten, sondern weil bislang jeder Mechaniker gewaltig gepfuscht hat.
Ist nichtmal so schwer^^


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings Bremsen neu braucht wirds alleine schon sicherlich teuer


Die Bremsen sind im Wartungsplan enthalten.


tsd560ti schrieb:


> ich schätze nicht, dass ein 458 Speciale oder Vergleichbares deutlich mehr als 100000km (schnelles Fahren) problemlos abspult/darauf ausgelegt ist.



Naja wir reden hier von einem Ferrari und nicht von einem Passat Diesel



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Prost Mahlzeit  Original Ferrari 458 Italia Satz Bremsscheiben CCM Set Brake Disc Rotor front | eBay



Du musst bedenken, dass der 458 eine Carbon Keramikbremse hat


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken, dass der 458 eine Carbon Keramikbremse hat



Das ist klar. Das Bsp. sollte ja nur die hohen Kosten aufzeigen 
An so einem Auto ne Stahlbremse zu verbauen wäre auch ziemlich dumm 



s-icon schrieb:


> Naja wir reden hier von einem Ferrari und nicht von einem Passat Diesel



Ein Ferrari ist also nicht auf >100k km ausgelegt  ? Wenn das so ist, fühle ich mich in meiner Meinung bestätigt, dass Porsche in dem Segment mit am haltbarsten ist


----------



## keinnick (9. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> An so einem Auto ne Stahlbremse zu verbauen wäre auch ziemlich dumm



Warum das denn? Irgendwas müssen die vor dem Keramikzeug ja auch verbaut haben.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> An so einem Auto ne Stahlbremse zu verbauen wäre auch ziemlich dumm


1. Ich sehe viele Vorteile bei einer Stahlbremse, denn sie ist  deutlich Alltagstauglicher.
1 Steinchen zwischen Bremsscheibe und Bremssklotz und du brauchst neue Bremsscheiben.


2.Ein Porsche ist sicherlich perfekt, insbesondere der 991.
Aber er ist zu perfekt, man muss nicht mehr arbeiten (war beim 996 und 997 noch anders) und man hat weniger einen Sportwagen, als einen sehr guten GT.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Irgendwas müssen die vor dem Keramikzeug ja auch verbaut haben.



Das ist heutzutage bei so einem Auto aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß und bei artgerechter Fahrweise (macht zwar eh nur eine kleine Minderheit) ist eine Stahlbremse zu schnell am Limit. 
Oder man baut die so groß, dass das ganze Fahrverhalten darunter leidet.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Februar 2015)

Lol bei einem Supersportwagen mit 600 PS von Alltagstauglichkeit reden 

Dat ding wird nicht zum einkaufen fahren gebaut.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Wie viele von den Supersportwagen fahren wirklich mal auf die Rennstrecke bzw. werden wirklich mal ans Limit getrieben?


----------



## Anticrist (9. Februar 2015)

Kein Ferrari, aber hier mal Fotos von meinem... hab nur die paar
PS: keine Stahlbremse ,dafür Klarglas Rückleuchten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch nen Porsche kann alltagstauglich sein.. Kumpel fährt mit seinem 911 Turbo (BJ2014) sogar in den Winterurlaub, incl Snowboard 
Wie er das verstaut erklär ich lieber nicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Dann erkläre  mal deinem Brötchengeber  wie das geht. Der OM651  ist ja nicht gerade ein Aushängeschild für  einen guten Kettentrieb.


Wir haben bis jetzt aber jede Kette ohne extra Kosten für den Kunden ersetzt! 



raceandsound schrieb:


> Verwendet wer die Torque Pro App und kann seine Erfahrungen posten?


Benutze ich ständig, ist ne super App! Nur das echtzeit logging ist nicht so der burner, weil man es mit nichts so richtig synchronisieren kann.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Auch nen Porsche kann alltagstauglich sein.. Kumpel fährt mit seinem 911 Turbo (BJ2014) sogar in den Winterurlaub, incl Snowboard
> Wie er das verstaut erklär ich lieber nicht



Dachbox?
Macht ein Schulfreund von mir seit Jahren.

Edit: Ich hätte aber den CL behalten


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wie viele von den Supersportwagen fahren wirklich mal auf die Rennstrecke bzw. werden wirklich mal ans Limit getrieben?


Also bei Excite würde er inner Garage vergammeln...


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Kein Führerschein oder was besseres in der Garage?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Februar 2015)

Die meinen weil ich im Winter meinen nicht im Alltag fahre, geht er gleich kaputt


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. Februar 2015)

Naja, die meisten fragen sich, wozu du überhaupt ein Auto hast, wenn du nicht damit fährst.
Andere haben geschrieben, dass das Auto Staub ansetzt.

Dass es gleich kaputt geht, wurde eher selten befürchtet.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein Ferrari ist also nicht auf >100k km ausgelegt  ? Wenn das so ist, fühle ich mich in meiner Meinung bestätigt, dass Porsche in dem Segment mit am haltbarsten ist



Kann beides nur Unterstreichen. Allerdings fährt auch praktisch niemand mit nem Ferrari so weit. Da sind Autos mit >30tkm schon echte "Vertreterautos" und entsprechend ausgelutscht. Die allermeisten werden in ihrem ganzen Leben diese Strecke nicht erreichen.
Porsche kann man dagegen locker richtig lange fahren ohne das es zu kapitalen Schäden kommt - der Unterhalt ist dennoch enorm!



keinnick schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Irgendwas müssen die vor dem Keramikzeug ja auch verbaut haben.



Als die noch keine Keramikbremsen verbaut hatten gabs solche Autos auch noch gar nicht. Diese "alten" Ferraris sind aus heutiger Sicht alles andere als Supersportwagen!



s-icon schrieb:


> 1. Ich sehe viele Vorteile bei einer Stahlbremse, denn sie ist deutlich Alltagstauglicher.
> 1 Steinchen zwischen Bremsscheibe und Bremssklotz und du brauchst neue Bremsscheiben.



Mal im Ernst, das ist in dem Zusammenhang sowas von egal. Zum Einen trifft es keinen Armen und zum Anderen ist Ferrari das alltagsuntauglichste Auto das man sich vorstellen kann. Außerdem dürften die Besitzer für die alltäglichen Dinge auch was anderes in der Garage stehen haben.
Wer was Alltagstaugliches kaufen will, der nimmt wohl besser einen Dacia Logan und keinen Ferrari - ich denke, diese Auswahl findet praktisch immer vor dem Kauf eines Ferraris statt... Wobei man eh keinen Ferrari kauft, sondern zugeteilt bekommt. Als nicht Ferrari Fahrer ist es praktisch unmöglich einen neuen zu kaufen, der Verkäufer hats nicht nötig...


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Ich weiss nicht was du fährst, aber bei einem Liebhaberwagen würde ich es verstehen, bei einem Brot& Butter Wagen eher weniger


----------



## DasRegal (9. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wie viele von den Supersportwagen fahren wirklich mal auf die Rennstrecke bzw. werden wirklich mal ans Limit getrieben?



Aber es ist auch die Frage wie viele von den Sportwagen über 100.000km gefahren werden. 0.1%? Die meisten haben 4 stellige km runter und werden dann durch was neues ersetzt und landen in irgendeiner Tiefgarage.



> Kenne zufällig einen der nen Quattroporte fährt. Der fährt aber seit ca. 8 Jahren nur noch Maserati weil er so zufrieden ist mit dem Auto. Er hatte bis jetzt keine außerplanmäßigen Werkstattbesuche und deshalb hat sich das auch alles relativ im Rahmen gehalten.
> 
> Ich bin vom Quattroporte aber überhaupt nicht angetan. Fährt wie nen Schiff (schon viel ZU gemütlich) und von den 400ps kommt nicht viel rüber, nur der Sound ist halt Sahne.


1. Ich bin neidisch, dass du jemandem mit einem Quattroporte kennst. Ich finde das Auto total klasse. ^^ Der 4.2er aus dem 430er ist nen super Motor. Klar, dass bei dem gwicht jetzt kein Sporwagenfeeling auskommt...aber der Sound. <3
2. Ja, man kann auch dort die Wartungkosten versuchen niedrig zu halten. Angeblich hat Fiat sogar einige Werkstätten mit Ferrari/Maserati Kenntnissen auegestattet. Aber mal eherlich...eigentlich sollte man den Service bei Ferrari machen lassen. z.B in Hannover. 
3. Ich habe im Maserati Forum vor Jahren mal folgende pauschal Aussage gefunden: " Wer einen Maserati fahren will, sollte von von vornherein mit allem drum und dran (Sprit, Versicherung, Wartung und Reperaturen) ca. mit 1€ pro gefahrenem Kilometer rechnen.  Für Ferraris und Lambos sind die Kosten sogar noch deutlich höher. Da werden zur Wartung meistens die Mittelmotoren ausgebaut da man sonst nirgendwo dran kommt. (einmal Wartung kann da schnell zwischen 10 und 20 Tausend Euro kosten)



> Als nicht Ferrari Fahrer ist es praktisch unmöglich einen neuen zu kaufen, der Verkäufer hats nicht nötig...


Das gilt aber nur für limitierte Fahrzeuge. Einen 458 oder ähnliches kannst du jederzeit neu kaufen, auch personalisiert.


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2015)

Der Kaffee bei Ferarri-Krüger ist weltklasse.


----------



## Anticrist (9. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5cFL7yTKAuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Aventador kostet das x-fache....

echter "Supersportwagen"


----------



## DasRegal (9. Februar 2015)

Musstest du da mal beruflich hin? Oder wie kommt es, dass die dir Kaffee gegeben haben? =D Glaube ich nur zu gerne, dass der gut war.  Stehen die beiden F40 noch da? Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr da.

@ Anticrist
R36 Biturbo war auch mal bei unlimited 500+ ...ist mir nur gerade so eingefallen weil du das Video geposted hast. Vllt. hat es jemand noch nicht gesehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdHVjYM9WsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Als nicht Ferrari Fahrer ist es praktisch unmöglich einen neuen zu kaufen, der Verkäufer hats nicht nötig...



Stimmt nicht.
Wartezeit 0, Vorgänger war Porsche Turbo. Solange kein Schnee liegt ist ein 458 genau so alltagstauglich, wie ein Porsche Boxster/ Cayman.



DasRegal schrieb:


> 3. Ich habe im Maserati Forum vor Jahren mal folgende pauschal Aussage gefunden: " Wer einen Maserati fahren will, sollte von von vornherein mit allem drum und dran (Sprit, Versicherung, Wartung und Reperaturen) ca. mit 1€ pro gefahrenem Kilometer rechnen.  Für Ferraris und Lambos sind die Kosten sogar noch deutlich höher. Da werden zur Wartung meistens die Mittelmotoren ausgebaut da man sonst nirgendwo dran kommt. (einmal Wartung kann da schnell zwischen 10 und 20 Tausend Euro kosten)



Hier eine kleine Rechnung für einen 458 pro Jahr 10tkm:

Versicherung 1200€
Reifen 1200€
Benzin 3000-5000€

So teuer ist das ganze nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was du fährst, aber bei einem Liebhaberwagen würde ich es verstehen, bei einem Brot& Butter Wagen eher weniger



Sicherlich billiger als die meisten anderen Autos hier, aber trotzdem nicht wirklich alltäglich auf deutschen Straßen. Ich weiß die genaue Zulassungszahlen nicht, aber sicher im 3 stelligen Bereich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Der Aventador kostet das x-fache....
> 
> echter "Supersportwagen"



"Supersportwagen" definiert sich auch nicht durch's reine Beschleunigen.


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Musstest du da mal beruflich hin? Oder wie kommt es, dass die dir Kaffee gegeben haben? =D Glaube ich nur zu gerne, dass der gut war.  Stehen die beiden F40 noch da? Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr da.



Sicher, ein Auto kann ich da ja nicht kaufen. ^^

Ich habe mal eine Zeit bei BMW nebenan geprüft und bin dann zwangsweise auch beim Nachbarn Ferarri gewesen. Wirklich nett da, aber für meinen Geschmack zu wenig los. Alle paar Tage mal ein Auto, da müssen die Preise zwangsweise hoch sein, sonst lohnt sich der Werkstattbetrieb nicht. Was da aktuell vorne im Verkauf steht, kann ich gar nicht sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2015)

Ein mal über Wochenende Monaco und Zurück mit nem 25 Jahre alten Ferrari hab ich schon mit gemacht und kein Problem gehabt. Nächstes Jahr fahren meine Eltern damit nach Florenz.

Solang sowas geht sehe ich keinen Grund warum ein aktuelles Modell soo untauglich für mehr als 5km sein soll.


----------



## raceandsound (9. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Benutze ich ständig, ist ne super App! Nur das echtzeit logging ist nicht so der burner, weil man es mit nichts so richtig synchronisieren kann.



Wie sieht es mit der Genauigkeit der Daten aus?
Reagiert das träge oder doch recht flott?
Möcht das unbedingt am Volvo testen (Ladedruck peak usw...)

Danke!


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2015)

Bis auf die extravagangten Modelle, also die F40 und Folgemodelle, ist jeder Ferarri absolut altagstauglich zu bewegen, fahrtechnisch überhaupt kein Problem. Nur hat man in so einem Eimer keinen Platz.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Möcht das unbedingt am Volvo testen (Ladedruck peak usw...)


Welcher wird/wurde es denn?

Aus dem gleichen Grund denke ich auch immer mal wieder drüber nach einen Adapter+APP zu kaufen.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Februar 2015)

> Der Aventador kostet das x-fache....
> 
> echter "Supersportwagen"



Der X6 hat PP Performance Sage 4 760ps, wen ich einen Aventador hätte dan würde ich mich schon ein wenig verarscht vorkommen.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Februar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Genauigkeit der Daten aus?
> Reagiert das träge oder doch recht flott?
> Möcht das unbedingt am Volvo testen (Ladedruck peak usw...)
> 
> Danke!


Habs ne Zeit lang an meinem Blauen laufen gehabt. Lief ganz gut, nette Spielerei und relativ flüssig aufm SGS2.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab heute nicht schlecht geguckt. Bin einen Corsa für einen Freund abholen gefahren. Was die Kleinwagen heute schon alles haben. Lichtsensor, Regensensor, Boardcomputer mit Navi, Lenkradheizung, Kurvenlicht, Tempomat, adaptives Bremslicht, beheizte Spiegel, automatisch abblendender Rpckspiegel und was weiß ich noch alles. oO


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> also die F40 und Folgemodelle, ist jeder Ferarri absolut altagstauglich zu bewegen, fahrtechnisch überhaupt kein Problem.



zB der F12 ist überhaupt nicht alltagstauglich.


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2015)

Heute hatten wir eine kleine MTM-Rennsemmel zu Besuch. Knapp 350 Pferde unter der Haube und das Armaturenbrett wird sicher sein Leben lang vorsichtig gereinigt.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Der X6 hat PP Performance Sage 4 760ps, wen ich einen Aventador hätte dan würde ich mich schon ein wenig verarscht vorkommen.



Als Aventador Besitzer würdest du dich wahrscheinlich nicht dafür interessieren ob ein BMW schneller ist oder nicht.


----------



## Hitman-47 (9. Februar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich hab heute nicht schlecht geguckt. Bin einen Corsa für einen Freund abholen gefahren. Was die Kleinwagen heute schon alles haben. Lichtsensor, Regensensor, Boardcomputer mit Navi, Lenkradheizung, Kurvenlicht, Tempomat, adaptives Bremslicht, beheizte Spiegel, automatisch abblendender Rpckspiegel und was weiß ich noch alles. oO



So verwunderlich find ich das jetzt nicht, unser Polo aus 2007 (hat auch bald 8 Jahre aufm Buckel) hat auch schon Regensensor, Tempomat, beheizbare Außenspiegel, automatisch abblendender Rückspiegel, Sitzheizung, etc..., Kleinwagen heißt nicht zwangsweise dass auch die Ausstattungsliste klein war


----------



## raceandsound (9. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Welcher wird/wurde es denn?
> 
> Aus dem gleichen Grund denke ich auch immer mal wieder drüber nach einen Adapter+APP zu kaufen.



Hab immer wieder nach einem brauchbaren 850 T5R/R Ausschau gehalten...war leider nie das richtige dabei...
Jo und dann ist mir auf einmal ein S70R vor die Füße gefallen...da habe ich nicht nein sagen können.^^
Randinfo:
R ist deswegen supi, weil im Vergleich zum T5 doch noch einiges anders ist, wie:
erweiterte Serienausstattung, große Bremse, LSD, größerer Lader, R-Kit rundum usw. usf.
Traumhafter 1.Besitz, top Zustand, alles drin was damals ging, bis auf Navi (Gott sei Dank).
C70 Scheinwerfer, XC70 Grill, 3" Downpipe, Komplettauspuffanlage, bisserl Software...330 Pferde und 460Nm...^^
das ganze steht auf dunklen 17" originalen Comet Felgen und ist recht zivil in silber lackiert...Sleeper incoming...und der Klang erst...^^
Fotos folgen sobald er fertig ist!



nfsgame schrieb:


> Habs ne Zeit lang an meinem Blauen laufen gehabt. Lief ganz gut, nette Spielerei und relativ flüssig aufm SGS2.



Danke für Info!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Februar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Hab immer wieder nach einem brauchbaren 850 T5R/R Ausschau gehalten...war leider nie das richtige dabei...
> Jo und dann ist mir auf einmal ein S70R vor die Füße gefallen...da habe ich nicht nein sagen können.^^
> Randinfo:
> R ist deswegen supi, weil im Vergleich zum T5 doch noch einiges anders ist, wie:
> ...



Bilder  ?


----------



## Beam39 (9. Februar 2015)

> _Fotos folgen sobald er fertig ist!_



Mach die Augen auf, siehst vor lauter Herzen in den Augen wohl nichts mehr 

@s-icon

Bist du dir sicher dass in diesen 10 Jahren kostenlosem Service auch Bremsen enthalten sind? Mal abgesehen davon dass solche Keramikbremsen eh langsamer verschleißen und normalerweise ein Auto-Leben aushalten müssten, wäre dass doch irgendwie sehr kulant.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

Naja sehr kulant ist gut, das ganz ist schon im Neupreis inkludiert.
Bei extremer Fahrweise sind die Bremsen nach 50tkm runter im Alltagsgebrauch halten die ewig. Sind übrigens nur 7 Jahre.

Edit: Wenn ich bei meinen Eltern  bin schaue ich nochmal nach, ob die Bremsen enthalten sind
Edit2: Eben telefoniert, Bremsen sind nicht enthalten. Bremsbeläge kosten 1400€ Vo+hi


----------



## Beam39 (9. Februar 2015)

> Jo und dann ist mir auf einmal ein S70R vor die Füße gefallen...da habe ich nicht nein sagen können.^^



Ich mache die Tage mal nen Foto ) Kenne auch einen, aber als V70R. Knapp 50tkm gelaufen, 12 Jahre alt, neu gekauft, Erstbesitz. Ein wahnsinns Sound. Da passt das Verhältnis zwischen Turbo Ansauggeräusch und dem legendären 5 Zylinder Motorsound.. Genial.


----------



## dsdenni (9. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich mache die Tage mal nen Foto ) Kenne auch einen, aber als V70R. Knapp 50tkm gelaufen, 12 Jahre alt, neu gekauft, Erstbesitz. Ein wahnsinns Sound. Da passt das Verhältnis zwischen Turbo Ansauggeräusch und dem legendären 5 Zylinder Motorsound.. Genial.



Klingt doch sehr lecker 

5 Zylinder + Turbo ist einfach geil


----------



## raceandsound (9. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bilder  ?



mooooment, alles mit der Ruhe!Fotos folgen baldigst!^^



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich mache die Tage mal nen Foto ) Kenne auch einen, aber als V70R. Knapp 50tkm gelaufen, 12 Jahre alt, neu gekauft, Erstbesitz. Ein wahnsinns Sound. Da passt das Verhältnis zwischen Turbo Ansauggeräusch und dem legendären 5 Zylinder Motorsound.. Genial.



Riiiichtig! Nur her mit den Fotos!Danke!


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich mache die Tage mal nen Foto ) Kenne auch einen, aber als V70R. Knapp 50tkm gelaufen, 12 Jahre alt, neu gekauft, Erstbesitz. Ein wahnsinns Sound. Da passt das Verhältnis zwischen Turbo Ansauggeräusch und dem legendären 5 Zylinder Motorsound.. Genial.



Ein Ford Volvo, kann muss man aber nicht haben. Richtige Volvo gab es bis 1999.


----------



## raceandsound (9. Februar 2015)

Aus der Zusammenarbeit hat leider auch nur Ford profitiert.
Ich hoffe ja, dass sich Volvo wieder fängt, befürchte aber eher schlimmeres...um Saab is ja auch ewig schade...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Genauigkeit der Daten aus?
> Reagiert das träge oder doch recht flott?
> Möcht das unbedingt am Volvo testen (Ladedruck peak usw...)
> 
> Danke!


Daten sind 100% genau, da 1:1 Daten aus dem MSG.
Aktualisierungsrate hängt vom MSG ab. Bei meinem Audi ist es 1Hz, schneller geht nicht. Es ist halt nur der ganz langsame OBD Diagnosebus, da erhält man lange nicht so gute Daten wie bei Diagnose über CAN direkt aus dem Steuergerät.
Wenn du erwartest es nutzen zu können wie eine richtige Anzeige, dann wird das nicht gehen. Da muss man die Daten direkt vom CAN angreifen und es durch das MSG über OBD schleusen.


----------



## skycurve (10. Februar 2015)

werden bei einer 0-100 Messung die Daten interpoliert oder kommt man eine Zeit mit nur 1Sekunde Genauigkeit


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Februar 2015)

Ein hoch auf den Reihenfünfzylinder egal ob Audi, Volvo, VW oder Ford 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tdXhvTwUa8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bis auf die extravagangten Modelle, also die F40 und Folgemodelle, ist jeder Ferarri absolut altagstauglich zu bewegen, fahrtechnisch überhaupt kein Problem. Nur hat man in so einem Eimer keinen Platz.



Das Fahrtechnische ist ja nicht der Knackpunkt, sondern das man mit so nem Teil sehr kurze (und teure Servicintervalle hat), das Händlernetz extrem dürftig und die Laufleistung sehr eingeschränkt ist und man als Daily schlicht alle paar Jahre nen neuen kaufen muss... 
Bei Porsches ist das kein Thema, die sind zwar auch nicht billig im Unterhalt, dafür spulen die locker 6-stellige Laufleistungen runter. Zudem sind die Porsches deutlich weniger durstig.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ein Ford Volvo, kann muss man aber nicht haben. Richtige Volvo gab es bis 1999.



Die ersten V/C/S 70 sind ein besseres Facelift des 850 und genauso Volvo wie selbiger. Nur die darauf folgende Generation war ein umgebauter Mondeo.
Danach hat man unter Ford auch eigentlich wieder viel Richtig gemacht (neu, eigene Mittelklasse Plattform + neuer skalierbarer Motor), wurde aber noch vor erscheinen der Neuerungen weiter verkauft.


----------



## ich558 (10. Februar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Heute hatten wir eine kleine MTM-Rennsemmel zu Besuch. Knapp 350 Pferde unter der Haube und das Armaturenbrett wird sicher sein Leben lang vorsichtig gereinigt.



Geiles Teil! Auch gefahren?


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Fahrtechnische ist ja nicht der Knackpunkt, sondern das man mit so nem Teil sehr kurze (und teure Servicintervalle hat), das Händlernetz extrem dürftig und die Laufleistung sehr eingeschränkt ist und man als Daily schlicht alle paar Jahre nen neuen kaufen muss...
> Bei Porsches ist das kein Thema, die sind zwar auch nicht billig im Unterhalt, dafür spulen die locker 6-stellige Laufleistungen runter. Zudem sind die Porsches deutlich weniger durstig.



Leasing 3 Jahre mit 10000km p.a , für Werkstattaufenthalte wird er vom Händler 200km per Anhänger abgeholt.
Wartung wie vorher geschrieben inklusive und ein Porsche Cayenne Turbo verbraucht mehr als der 458.
Sogar PDC und Tempomat hat der.

Und das ganze bezieht sich auf den 458, California und FF sind noch um einiges alltagstauglicher und man kann damit auch mal zu Ikea fahren.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Selbst wenn ich das Geld für nem Ferrari hätte, wollte ich so ein Ding nicht. Die Teile sind doch das Geld nicht wert. Zudem hätte ich bei den Dingern immer Angst, dass sie bei nem Unfall in tausend Teile zersplitterten und anfangen zu brennen. Ich vertraue italienischer "Wertarbeit" einfach nicht. Lamborghini ist vermutlich noch schlimmer. Da sind wohl selbst Dacias besser verarbeitet. Lamborghini Murcielago Crash Unfall


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Teile sind doch das Geld nicht wert.



Was ist es denn schon? Eine Uhr für 5k? Eine Grafikkarte für 1k?


----------



## Zoon (10. Februar 2015)

Ferrari Fahrer haben deswegen auch nen 911er als "Alltagshure" in der Garage


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Was ist es denn schon? Eine Uhr für 5k? Eine Grafikkarte für 1k?



Das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.


----------



## fatlace (10. Februar 2015)

Mir hat der Postmann heute eine Kleinigkeit gebracht


----------



## raceandsound (10. Februar 2015)

Hübsch Hübsch!
Dir wird auch nie fad, gelle? ^^


----------



## fatlace (10. Februar 2015)

man muss immer was zu tun haben


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Februar 2015)

Zeigst du uns ein foto von vorher u. nacher?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Leasing 3 Jahre mit 10000km p.a , für Werkstattaufenthalte wird er vom Händler 200km per Anhänger abgeholt.



Ja, schön und was ist mit den ungeplanten Ausfällen? Auf 10tkm bleibt der mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mal liegen. Zuverlässigkeit gehört auch zur Alltagstauglichkeit. Da ist praktisch jedes Auto besser als ein Ferrari!
Zur Alltagstauglichkeit gehört überdies mehr als 3tkm pro Jahr damit zu fahren. Mit der Laufleistung gibt das beim besten Willen kein Alltagsauto, sondern ein reines Spaßfahrzeug - so ist er ja auch konzipiert.



s-icon schrieb:


> Wartung wie vorher geschrieben inklusive und ein Porsche Cayenne Turbo verbraucht mehr als der 458.



Und ein Leo 2 braucht sogar noch mehr, aber was willst du damit sagen? Der Cayenne ist im Unterhalt dennoch günstiger, der Leo zugegeben signifikant teurer...



s-icon schrieb:


> Sogar PDC und Tempomat hat der.



Und? Welches Auto gibts nicht damit?



s-icon schrieb:


> Und das ganze bezieht sich auf den 458, California und FF sind noch um einiges alltagstauglicher und man kann damit auch mal zu Ikea fahren.



Nenn mir mal ein Auto mit dem man nicht zu Ikea fahren kann? Bloß was willst du da, nen HotDog essen? Einkaufen is nicht, weil der definitiv keinen Platz für nix hat. Der FF als Z3 Coupe Kopie hat da ein wenig mehr zu bieten, aber für Billy und Co reichts definitiv nicht...

Ich habe kenne alle Ferrari Modelle ab dem California inklusive dem LaFerrari ganz gut und keiner davon hat etwas wie Alltagstauglichkeit zu bieten.


----------



## fatlace (10. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Zeigst du uns ein foto von vorher u. nacher?



kann ich machen, weiß nur noch nicht wann ich es diese Woche schaffe, spätestens am WE dann


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2015)

Mal zu Ikea:
Eine Corvette hat 425 Liter Kofferraumvolumen, und damit theoretisch mehr Platz als ein Golf.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Februar 2015)

Eine Corvette ist auch ein mega kuhles Fahrzeug


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Eine Corvette ist auch ein mega kuhles Fahrzeug



Ich weiß, wenn ich alt bin --> darf ich mir eine kaufen.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Februar 2015)

Ich meine die C06 hat sogar 638Liter, mehr als ein Passat. Das ist einfach so ein riesiges kastiges Heck


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich meine die C06 hat sogar 638Liter, mehr als ein Passat. Das ist einfach so ein riesiges kastiges Heck



Ja, das hat (wie auch bei der C7) den sinnvollen Grund, dass das abnehmbare Dach da halt reinpassen muss.
Bild --> http://www.angurten.de/Bilder/fotosets/corvette-c6-027.jpg


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Februar 2015)

Die Technik kenne ich, konnte es ja schon selbst mit abbauen nach der Autobahn.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Februar 2015)

Erschreckend wie viele ignorante Autofahrer es gibt. Musste heute früh eine Frau aus ihrem Auto ziehen weil sie hinterm Steuer bewusstlos geworden war, mit der Mittelleitplanke gekuschelt hat und dann in der Seitenbegrenzung stehen blieb... Das ganze auf einem autobahnähnlich ausgebautem Abschnitt der B65 stadteinwärts - also wirklich kein gering frequentiertes Stück Asphalt... Außer mir hielt ein einziges Fahrzeug auch mit an und die Insassen haben geholfen. Direkt hinter dem "Malheurexpress" kamen zu dem Zeitpunkt so knapp 30-50 Fahrzeuge, deren Fahrer einfach die imaginären Scheuklappen aktiviert haben . Paar Minuten später auch der Knaller, dass einfach mal kaum jemand zur Seite gefahren ist um NEF und RTW durchzulassen .


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Das sind bestimmt auch solche die einen Notarzt anzeigen wenn er auf dem weg zum Einsatzort Autos überholt...


----------



## Anticrist (10. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das sind bestimmt auch solche die einen Notarzt anzeigen wenn er auf dem weg zum Einsatzort Autos überholt...



!!!!!



> Unfall bei Magdeburg: Autofahrer lassen Schwerverletzte liegen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Nicht mitbekommen? War in Bayern glaube ich. Da ist ein Notarzt zum Einsatz (ein kleines Mädchen hatte Kleber geschluckt und drohte zu ersticken). Auf dem Weg dahin hat er mit Blaulicht und Martinshorn an mehrere Autos überholt. Ein entgegenkommender Fahrer musste ausweichen und bremsen und hat den deswegen angezeigt. Das Verfahren wurde aber wohl mittlerweile eingestellt.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Februar 2015)

Ich habe dir 5-fach zugestimmt..


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Alter, so ein M3 sieht gegen nen Golf GTI verdammt schlecht aus... Der Golf ist doch gemacht, oder?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwVsU3A8eqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fatlace (10. Februar 2015)

Steht doch da Stage 2 schätze dürfte so um die 320ps haben.
Aber ist auch kein wunder, das M3 Cabrio ist mit 1,9t Sackschwer.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

Das M3 Cabrio geht auf gefühlt deutlich schlechter als das Coupe oder die Limo. Außerdem find ich die Karosserie superweich, da knisterts die ganze Fahrt über, gefällt mir gar net.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Steht doch da Stage 2 schätze dürfte so um die 320ps haben.
> Aber ist auch kein wunder, das M3 Cabrio ist mit 1,9t Sackschwer.



 328 PS. Sind aber immernoch rund 100 PS weniger. Streuen die M3- Motoren nach unten?


----------



## fatlace (10. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> 328 PS. Sind aber immernoch rund 100 PS weniger. Streuen die M3- Motoren nach unten?



Das kommt auch noch dazu


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ich habe dir 5-fach zugestimmt..


Achso! Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## Anticrist (10. Februar 2015)

Was bedeutet Stage 2 ? Hab von Autos und Auto-Technik keine Ahnung 


Das hier ist immernoch der Klassiker.... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPjpis1Wrog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Captn (10. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> 328 PS. Sind aber immernoch rund 100 PS weniger. Streuen die M3- Motoren nach unten?


Leider ja . Keine Ahnung, was die da verzapfen.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Leider ja . Keine Ahnung, was die da verzapfen.




Ich hab mal die Beschleunigungswerte vom M3 und vom M3 Cabrio bei der Sportauto verglichen. Die geben sich aber nicht viel. Also würde auch der normale M3 die Hucke voll bekommen. Andererseits würde der Golf beim Beschleunigen ausem Stand kein Land sehen, wegen der Traktion. Chiptuning ist echt ne Pest!


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich sag der Golf ist doch einiges leichter da machen die 100 PS keinen großen Unterschied dazu würde ich eher den 335i und den Gti vergleichen. Das wäre ähnlich aufgrund der turbos. Aber der m3 geht schon schlecht in dem Video. Ich bin letztens nen E30 b3 3.0 Gefahren der würde dem Golf um die Ohren fahren trotz weniger PS. Der Golf hat eben durch den Turbo den Vorteil beim beschleunigen aus einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit. Am Start wird der M3 wie Seabound sagt sicher die Nase vorne haben


----------



## Captn (10. Februar 2015)

Die M3-Motoren sind schon ordentlich, vorallem vom aktuellen. Fakt ist aber, dass die Motoren viel zu oft weniger Leistung besitzen, als angegeben.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Beschleunigungswerte vom M3 und vom M3 Cabrio bei der Sportauto verglichen. Die geben sich aber nicht viel.



Aber das Fahrgefühl ist dramatisch anders!


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

Ja ist eben ein Cabrio und keine limo oder ein Coupe.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

Das ist nicht der Grund. Bei andere Autos ist der Unterschied nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

Ja das ist eben das Problem. Aber einen Grund kennt ahnscheind niemand. Ich vermute dass es an der dachkonstruktion liegt.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber das Fahrgefühl ist dramatisch anders!



War vielleicht das Dach offen?


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

Ne ein E9x Cabrio ist ganz anders als ein anderer E9x


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Der Motor ist ja aber gleich. Nur dass das Auto schwerer ist. In dem Video gings ja auch nur um Geradeaus. Also dürfte da kein Unterschied sein, bis auf das Gewicht.


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich denke der Golf wird locker 300 kg leichter sein dass sind eine Welt. Und auf ne Rennstrecke wird es wieder anders aussehen


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> War vielleicht das Dach offen?



Ich habe sowohl mit offenem, als auch geschlossenen Cabrio, als auch mit den andere Karosserieformen zwischen 2006 und 2008 hunderte Kilometer mit der M3 E9x Generation abgespult. Auf der Straße und auf gesperrten Strecken. Zuletzt bin ich das Coupe 2013 auf dem Salzburgring gefahren. Ich denke ich habe die Unterschiede durch reichlich Strecke rausgefahren...


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2015)

1420kg gegen 1905kg 

Auf der Rennstrecke sieht es aber ganz anders aus, da würde der Golf noch mehr mit dem M3 spielen. Traktionsprobleme hat man bei der geringen Leistung bei einem Fronttriebler auch noch nicht übermässig.


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

Wäre ich schon vorsichtig Rivera ein guter Fahrer kann da auch den Unterschied machen


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2015)

Da wir von Fahrzeugen reden, geht man natürlich von gleichwertigen Fahrern aus.


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

Ok aber ich denke es ist einfach unfair ein Golf mit einem Cabrio zu vergleichen. Meine meinung


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Februar 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ok aber ich denke es ist einfach unfair ein Golf mit einem Cabrio zu vergleichen. Meine meinung



Das kommt auf das Cabrio an...

In dem Fall ist es so, dass das Leistungsgewicht von Golf und M3 nominal praktisch identisch ist. Ein M3 Coupe hätte ein besseres Leistungsgewicht als der Golf und beschleunigt auch besser als das Cabrio. Da hätte es vermutlich anders ausgesehen. Aber bei solchen "Test" weiß man ohnehin nie unter welchen Umständen, mit welchen Absichten da gedreht wurde und ob nicht evtl. sogar was hinbeschissen wurde...


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

Ja Zap ich meine in dem Vergleich ein Aa Cabrio wäre ein interessanter Vergleich


----------



## winner961 (10. Februar 2015)

So hier einmal Cabrio vs Cabrio 
BMW M6 Cabrio gegen Mercedes SL 63 AMG - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2015)

Der 6er ist eigentlich der einzige Cruiser im BMW Lineup. Das als M ist etwas Schizophren.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Februar 2015)

Naja, was spricht gegen nen verdammt schnellen Cruiser?


----------



## fatlace (10. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> 1420kg gegen 1905kg
> 
> Auf der Rennstrecke sieht es aber ganz anders aus, da würde der Golf noch mehr mit dem M3 spielen. Traktionsprobleme hat man bei der geringen Leistung bei einem Fronttriebler auch noch nicht übermässig.



fahr mal den m3 
du wirst es nicht für möglich halten wie agil so ein schweres auto sein kann.
der m3 ist geradeaus keine waffe, aber auf der renne ist das ding schon unglaublich agil.
ist nicht ohne grund ein beliebtes track auto.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Naja, was spricht gegen nen verdammt schnellen Cruiser?


Kurven?


fatlace schrieb:


> fahr mal den m3
> du wirst es nicht für möglich halten wie agil so ein schweres auto sein kann.
> der m3 ist geradeaus keine waffe, aber auf der renne ist das ding schon unglaublich agil.
> ist nicht ohne grund ein beliebtes track auto.


Es ging nach wie vor um das Cabrio.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. Februar 2015)

@fatlace
Da ist Tim Schrick aber anderer Meinung.

Ich bin den M3 noch nicht gefahren, aber ich halte es für sehr gefährlich ein Auto welches 1600-1700kg wiegt noch wirklich als sportlich zu bezeichnen, ich finde schwere Autos können kaum sportlich sein. 
Sie können schnell auf 100 oder 200 gehen, aber schnell um Kurven, hm. 

Hier zum Video mit Tim Schrick falls noch nicht bekannt: 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lD6GpSZIyVs


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kurven?



Dafür sind solche Kisten doch schon lange nicht mehr ausgelegt bzw. waren sie es nie. Heute gehts eher darum wer am schnellsten beschleunigt, und mal ehrlich.. Wer benutzt so nen Dickschiff schon für Rennstrecken und für Landstraßen dürfte der mehr als sportlich genug sein..


----------



## DasRegal (11. Februar 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @fatlace
> Ich halte es für sehr gefährlich ein Auto welches 1600-1700kg wiegt noch wirklich als sportlich zu bezeichnen, ich finde schwere Autos können kaum sportlich sein.
> Sie können schnell auf 100 oder 200 gehen, aber schnell um Kurven, hm.


Ich halte deine Aussage eher für gefährlich. ^^ 1,6-1,7t bei entsprechender Motorisierung ist nicht wirklich schwer. Oder möchtest du mir sagen ein Porsche Turbo ist nicht sportlich.   

Ich verstehe schon was du sagen willst. Aber z.B. ein schweres Auto mit Allrad, gutem Fahrwerk und den richtigen Reifen kann richtig richtig sportlich sein.


----------



## Riverna (11. Februar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> fahr mal den m3
> du wirst es nicht für möglich halten wie agil so ein schweres auto sein kann.
> der m3 ist geradeaus keine waffe, aber auf der renne ist das ding schon unglaublich agil.
> ist nicht ohne grund ein beliebtes track auto.



Ich bin den aktuellen M3 schon zu genüge gefahren... 
Der Golf aus dem Video fährt dem Cabrio Kreise auf das Dach  

Die alten M3´s waren richtig gut und schnell, die neuen sind nur noch teuer.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Dafür sind solche Kisten doch schon lange nicht mehr ausgelegt bzw. waren sie es nie. Heute gehts eher darum wer am schnellsten beschleunigt, und mal ehrlich.. Wer benutzt so nen Dickschiff schon für Rennstrecken und für Landstraßen dürfte der mehr als sportlich genug sein..


Deswegen ja Schizophren. Ein 6er Cabrio ist eben kein Motorsport, also warum es dran schreiben und bei der Abstimmung noch die eigentlichen Pluspunkte das Autos, nämlich die Möglichkeit entspannt und souverän zu fahren ohne von der Straße "gestört" zu werden, gefährden?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Februar 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @fatlace
> Da ist Tim Schrick aber anderer Meinung.



Ja, aber hauptsächlich weil er den M392 mit dem M330 vergleicht. Da ist ja auch gewichtstechnisch ein meilenweiter Unterschied zwischen. Und es wird auch auf einem sehr verwinkelten Kurs getestet. 
Der M392 ist ein (schon serienmäßig) sehr kurvenagiles Auto, an dem ein Golf, welcher hauptsächlich aufs beschleunigen ausgelegt ist, auf keinen Fall mithalten kann.
Beim Golf muss man erst mal ne ganze Menge Komponenten verbauen, damit der zumindest gleich schnell wie ein M392 (oder das Cab M393) ist.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2015)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was du sagen willst. Aber z.B. ein schweres Auto mit Allrad, gutem Fahrwerk und den richtigen Reifen kann richtig richtig sportlich sein.



Ungefähr für eine Runde, dann sind die Reifen und die Bremse hinüber. Sollte man auch nicht vergessen. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim Golf muss man erst mal ne ganze Menge Komponenten verbauen, damit der zumindest gleich schnell wie ein M392 (oder das Cab M393) ist.



Chris Harris war mit dem Megane RS auf ne Runde schneller als mit dem aktuellen M3. Der GTI ist Serie langsamer als der Megane. Ich schätze mal, man muss da schon einiges am Golf machen, dass der schneller als ein Serien-M3 ist.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der 6er ist eigentlich der einzige Cruiser im BMW Lineup. Das als M ist etwas Schizophren.



Findest Du? 
Was sagst Du dann zu einem X6M? 
DA finde ich das M extrem daneben.
Passt ja absolut nicht (jaja, gleich kommen wieder welche mit nem G-Power 800PS X6 um die Ecke).
Ebensowenig, wie 10j22 und Tieferlegung auf nem SUV.

Der 850CSI (ebenfalls M GmbH) war auch nie ein Sportwagen und sollte es auch nicht sein. Halt ein GT. Aber zeitlos schick, flott und auch auf kurvigen Strecken brauchbar.

Da finde ich, ist der 6er ein würdiger Nachfolger. Zumindest das aktuelle Modell ohne Geschwür am Kofferraumdeckel. 



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @fatlace
> Da ist Tim Schrick aber anderer Meinung.
> 
> Ich bin den M3 noch nicht gefahren, aber ich halte es für sehr gefährlich ein Auto welches 1600-1700kg wiegt noch wirklich als sportlich zu bezeichnen, ich finde schwere Autos können kaum sportlich sein.
> ...



Sagt Dir das M5 Ringtaxi was? Auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und obwohl die mit Fahrgästen an Bord nicht ans Limit gehen oder auch mal zeitraubende Spielereien (kleine Drifts) machen, lassen sich die Rundenzeiten doch sehen.

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir aber schon zu. Mir gefällt die Gewichtsentwicklung der letzten 10 Jahre auch nicht.
Wenn in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften 1,5 Tonnen Bomber als Leichtgewicht bezeichnet werden, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Zumal es bei vielen Leuten dann ja auch noch möglichst "volle Hütte" sein muss, was das Leergewicht noch weiter nach oben treibt.
Muss ja immer möglichst alles drin und dran sein. Warum auch immer. 
(Und die richtigen Freaks holen sich dann noch eine 20 Jahre alte Möhre als Winterauto.
Während der sichere, mit 8-12 Airbags, Sitzheizung, DSC/ASC usw ausgestattete Wagen in der Garage auf besseres Wetter wartet.)
Der BMI des Fahrers wirkt sich übrigens häufig auch noch negativ auf das Leistungsgewicht aus... 

BTW: Ich finde einen M3 trotzdem besser, als jeden Golf. DAS Auto können andere gerne fahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Februar 2015)

Das Ringtaxi tuckert da nicht rum, die fahren am Limit.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. Februar 2015)

Mit Fahrgästen drin fahren die aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen, ebenso sind auch mal kleine Späße drin.
Rumgetuckert wird da natürlich nicht, das kann man auch selbst.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2015)

Das Ringtaxi zerschießt sich aber relativ oft. Die gehen schon ganz gut ans Limit.


----------



## raceandsound (11. Februar 2015)

@M3 gegen Rennsemmel
Der M3 war original noch NIE gut bei roll-on auf der Bahn.
Der Neue ist da wieder ganz eine andere Geschichte gerade wegen Aufladung.
Die, die das "ernsthaft" machen, fahren im E46/E9X nur mit ESS Supercharger Kit oder einer Menge Gas.
Gerade die Hot Hatch Klasse (Golf GTi/R, Focus RS, Megane RS, Mazda 3 MPS) ist da richtig fies mit ein paar Modifikationen.
Selbst hausintern muss sich der M3, gegen einen leicht modifiziertem 335i, geschlagen geben.


----------



## 777890 (11. Februar 2015)

Servus,

zuerst einmal habe ich so gut wie keine Ahnung von Autos, desshalb frage ich hier um Rat.
Ich brauche ein Auto (erster Wagen  ) zum studieren, die Uni ist aber nicht um die Ecke und ich bin mit dem Auto flexibler, weshalb ich auf die Öffentlichen verzichten möchte. Pro Tag sind es ca. 70km für hin und zurück, also max. 350km pro Woche.
Ich hätte gerne ein Cabrio, was haltet ihr von einem VW Beetle Cabrio? Bekommt man da was gescheites für ca. 4000 Euro, oder lieber kein Cabrio also nur VW Beetle? Diesel oder Benzin? Sind Cabrios anfällig, ich hab keine Garage.
Schonmal danke!


----------



## Zoon (11. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Das hier ist immernoch der Klassiker....



irgendwie fehlt da noch ein Gang bei der Kawa , Tempo 300 im Begrenzer 

Das Andere Video, Der M3 war noch der Sauger brauch halt etwas um aus dem Arsch zu kommen und der Golf ist der Edition 35 da war der Block vom Golf 6 R drin, die streuen werksmäßig schon gut nach oben die meisten haben so 260 PS  + den sein angegebenes tuning da kommt das schon glaubhaft rüber.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Februar 2015)

Normal gehen die Tachos auch nur bis 299 und da eilt der Tacho wegen Hinterradschlupf(ist vom Gesetugeber auch so festgelegt) ca. 30km/h vorraus.


----------



## Beam39 (11. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deswegen ja Schizophren. Ein 6er Cabrio ist eben kein Motorsport, also warum es dran schreiben und bei der Abstimmung noch die eigentlichen Pluspunkte das Autos, nämlich die Möglichkeit entspannt und souverän zu fahren ohne von der Straße "gestört" zu werden, gefährden?



Na, verkauft sich besser. So nen 6er mit 540ps und normaler Optik würde sich nicht so gut vermarkten lassen wie einer der bullig mit 4 Endrohren dasteht. Fürs entspannte Fahren gibts ja auch den 650i. Und nen m6 ist nocht mal ne deutliche Ecke agiler und irgendwo doch deutlich sportlicher als nen 650er.

Das Schizophrenie heute zur Automobilindustrie gehört is ja schon seit Langem nichts neues mehr. Vieles lässt sich als Sportversion eben besser verkaufen.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Februar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Normal gehen die Tachos auch nur bis 299 und da eilt der Tacho wegen Hinterradschlupf(ist vom Gesetugeber auch so festgelegt) ca. 30km/h vorraus.



Ein S1000RR (BMW) macht 294km/h --> Tacho +5Km/h = 299.
Mal davon ab dass es beim Motorrad weniger auf die VMax ankommt, am meisten Spaß macht die Beschleunigung.
Von 0 auf 200 in unter 9 Sekunden ist schon ein Erlebnis.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Februar 2015)

Ich kann falsch liegen, aber so wie das hier steht gibt das durchaus Sinn:
Fahrradtacho am Motorrad einbauen


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Februar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Normal gehen die Tachos auch nur bis 299 und da eilt der Tacho wegen Hinterradschlupf(ist vom Gesetugeber auch so festgelegt) ca. 30km/h vorraus.



Einfach die H2R nehmen. Dann hat sich der RS6 auch erledigt. 320PS auf 200kg gehen halt gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Normal gehen die Tachos auch nur bis 299 und da eilt der Tacho wegen Hinterradschlupf(ist vom Gesetugeber auch so festgelegt) ca. 30km/h vorraus.



Das meiste aber wegen Voreilung. Den Hinterradschlupf kann man da eher vernachlässigen.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Einfach die H2R nehmen. Dann hat sich der RS6 auch erledigt. 320PS auf 200kg gehen halt gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Endgeschwindigkeit ist nicht so stark von dem Gewicht abhängig. Auch richtig schwere Autos haben sehr gute Endgeschwindigkeiten. Der größte Faktor ist der CW Wert.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Genauigkeit der Daten aus?
> Reagiert das träge oder doch recht flott?
> Möcht das unbedingt am Volvo testen (Ladedruck peak usw...)
> 
> Danke!


Ich hab mir jetzt mal die 10€ per Prime geleistet und vorerst mit der Lite Version getestet:
Es lässt sich eine Menge anzeigen, allerdings ist die APP  immer etwas hinterher (auf nem Uralthandy). Ladedruck ist allerdings bei der Light nicht sichtbar(es gibt einen Punkt Boost ohne Messwerte, allerdings steht da auch was von mehr Support bei Pro) . Die Tage Versuch ich mal die Pro.
Auto ist ein C70I Cabrio von 2000, sollte also von der Diagnoseschnittstelle dem S70 entsprechen.


777890 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein Cabrio, was haltet ihr von einem VW Beetle Cabrio? Bekommt man da was gescheites für ca. 4000 Euro, oder lieber kein Cabrio also nur VW Beetle? Diesel oder Benzin? Sind Cabrios anfällig, ich hab keine Garage.
> Schonmal danke!


Man kann ohne Garage wenn man zumindest ein mal im Jahr das Dach imprägniert. Wenn das Dach nicht Grün werden soll bedarf es aber etwas mehr Pflege. Ich habe selbst seit  7 Jahren Cabrios und erst seit einem Jahr eine Garage. Gehen tut es also durchaus.

Zum New Beetle Cabrio: Also Mobile.de findet mir unter 4,5k und wenn ich mir die Verbrauchswerte so ansehe bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob ein Beetle das Richtige für deine Strecke ist.


----------



## raceandsound (11. Februar 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die 10€ per Prime geleistet und vorerst mit der Lite Version getestet:
> Es lässt sich eine Menge anzeigen, allerdings ist die APP  immer etwas hinterher (auf nem Uralthandy). Ladedruck ist allerdings bei der Light nicht sichtbar(es gibt einen Punkt Boost ohne Messwerte, allerdings steht da auch was von mehr Support bei Pro) . Die Tage Versuch ich mal die Pro.
> Auto ist ein C70I Cabrio von 2000, sollte also von der Diagnoseschnittstelle dem S70 entsprechen.



Coole Sache, Danke!👍
Der S70R sollte auch nächste Woche fertig werden, dann kann ich auch berichten!😀
Tante Edith sagt:
Bei der Pro Version wird mir Boost in Psi angezeigt!
Racingmeter hab ich jetzt auch installiert...^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2015)

Man kann aber von PSI auf Bar umstellen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Februar 2015)

Der Postillon: Sensation! Autobahn-Fahrer entdeckt weitere Fahrbahn rechts neben der Mittelspur


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2015)

Boost zur Auswahl hab ich ja auch, nur sagt da die Lite es gäbe keine Messwerte.


----------



## raceandsound (11. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann aber von PSI auf Bar umstellen.



Recht hat er! Danke! Gerade in den Einstellungen gefunden...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Boost zur Auswahl hab ich ja auch, nur sagt da die Lite es gäbe keine Messwerte.



hmmm, wird wohl an der Version liegen...siehe Bild


----------



## nfsgame (11. Februar 2015)

*Achtung "Screenshot"* (Gerade keine Speicherkarte drin)

Sieht doch nicht groß anders aus


----------



## Verminaard (11. Februar 2015)

777890 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zuerst einmal habe ich so gut wie keine Ahnung von Autos, desshalb frage ich hier um Rat.
> Ich brauche ein Auto (erster Wagen  ) zum studieren, die Uni ist aber nicht um die Ecke und ich bin mit dem Auto flexibler, weshalb ich auf die Öffentlichen verzichten möchte. Pro Tag sind es ca. 70km für hin und zurück, also max. 350km pro Woche.
> ...



Cabrio ist toll und wuerd ich auf jeden Fall vorziehen, wenn ich die Moeglichkeit haette 
Ob ein Beetle Cabrio toll ist, weis ich nicht. Ich mag den Beete ueberhaupt nicht.
Bei deiner Fahrleistung eventuell ueber einen Diesel nachdenken.

Ich hab mit einem Audi 2.3E Cabrio in rot angefangen. Leider mehr gestanden als gefahren, keine Zeit gehabt.
Spaeter dann fuer kurze Zeit einen der letzten Kadett GSI Cabrios gehabt. Hat gut Laune gemacht.
Aktuell einen C70 II als 2.0 Diesel und ich mag mein Auto total 
Heute tolles Wetter gewesen, leider war ich mitm Dienstwagen unterwegs 

Weis nicht ob 4000€ optimal sind fuer dein Vorhaben, oder ob du da zuviele Kompromisse eingehen muesstest.
Ich persoenlich wuerde und werde, wenn das Fahrzeug als Alltagswagen dienen soll, ein Cabrio mit Metalldach bevorzugen. Etwas kostenintensiver erstmal, aber eine ordentliche Pflege fuer ein normales Cabriodach ist unerlaesslich. Hab ich leider auch gelernt.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Februar 2015)

> Der Postillon: Sensation! Autobahn-Fahrer entdeckt weitere Fahrbahn rechts neben der Mittelspur ​



Warum so viele auf einer dreispuriegen Autobahn immer mittig oder rechts fahren obwohl rechts platz ist verstehe ich nicht vorallem dan wen sie mit 100 sachen rumeiern.


----------



## Riverna (11. Februar 2015)

Vorhin habe ich meinen grauen NX verkauft... damit ich etwas Geld spare und den roten dieses Jahr fertig stellen kann. Ein wenig traurig bin ich schon  Wenigstens kommt er in liebevolle Hände.


----------



## DasRegal (12. Februar 2015)

777890 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zuerst einmal habe ich so gut wie keine Ahnung von Autos, desshalb frage ich hier um Rat.
> Ich brauche ein Auto (erster Wagen  ) zum studieren, die Uni ist aber nicht um die Ecke und ich bin mit dem Auto flexibler, weshalb ich auf die Öffentlichen verzichten möchte. Pro Tag sind es ca. 70km für hin und zurück, also max. 350km pro Woche.
> ...



Also der New Beetle ist natürlich eher ein Frauen Auto. Aber ich habe auch schon gut aussehende new beetle gesehen.
Wichtig ist, die meisten Beetle haben den 2L 4 Zylinder 8 Ventil Motor verbaut. Es ist einer der robustesten Motoren von VW, immerhin wird der Motor von den 90ern (Golf 3) an bis heute (Jetta 6 USA/Mexico) produziert.  Doch aufgrund der veralteten Technik ist der Spritverbrauch sehr hoch. Ich bin den Motor selber 5 Jahre lang gefahren und habe bei ganz normaler Fahrweise (Kurz und Langstecke gemischt) im Schnitt 10,7L auf 100km mit einem 4-Gang Automatikgetriebe verbraucht. Wenn man den als Schaltwagen fährt sind 9,5L realistisch.  Da lässt sich ein GTI deutlich sparsamer bei höherem Spaßfaktor bewegen.  
Ob Diesel oder Benziner würde ich abhängig machen von der gefahrenen Strecke und wie viel du dazu gesteuert bekommst. Vllt. wäre ein Golf Cabrio mit einem 1.6er Motor auch eine Alternative. Ansonsten sind die 1,9er Diesel gute Kilometerschlucker. (Allerdings auf die Schadstoffklasse achten!)


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Endgeschwindigkeit ist nicht so stark von dem Gewicht abhängig. Auch richtig schwere Autos haben sehr gute Endgeschwindigkeiten. Der größte Faktor ist der CW Wert.



Jep. Aber bei dem Ding bin ich echt mal gespannt, wie sich das gegen RS6 & co schlagen wird. Offizielle Daten gibt es glaube ich noch nicht, aber das Teil muss so derbe brutal sein, dass es keine Zulassung für öffentliche Straßen bekommt. Also dürfte da wohl jeder Supersportwagen in Sachen Beschleunigung und Speed das Nachsehen haben.


----------



## fctriesel (12. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Endgeschwindigkeit ist nicht so stark von dem Gewicht abhängig. Auch richtig schwere Autos haben sehr gute Endgeschwindigkeiten. Der größte Faktor ist der CW Wert.


Für die Endgeschwindigkeit ist das Gewicht unwichtig, nur bei der Beschleunigung spielt das rein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Februar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Für die Endgeschwindigkeit ist das Gewicht unwichtig, nur bei der Beschleunigung spielt das rein.



Das Gewicht spielt auch eine (kleine) Rolle, da der Rollwiderstand mit ner hohen Zuladung höher ist als ohne Zuladung.


----------



## fctriesel (12. Februar 2015)

Welchen Anteil am Widerstand bei Vmax macht die Walkarbeit aus?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Februar 2015)

Einen verschwindend geringen bei wirklich hohen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## dsdenni (12. Februar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Welchen Anteil am Widerstand bei Vmax macht die Walkarbeit aus?



Walkarbeit??


----------



## der_yappi (12. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Walkarbeit??



=> Walken – Wikipedia


----------



## fctriesel (12. Februar 2015)

Welche kennst du sonst noch, die vom Gewicht beeinflusst wird?


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Februar 2015)

Ganz allgemein spielt das Gewicht in alle Reibmomente mit rein, die so am und ums Rad, dessen Lager usw. entstehen. 
Außerdem reduziert es den Radschlupf, das führt zu einer (theoretischen) Erhöhung von Vmax.

In die oben erwähnte Walkarbeit spielen die Reifendimensionen mit rein. Schwerere Autos, die ja oftmals auch einer anderen, größeren Fahrzeugklasse angehören haben ja auch oftmals größere Reifen. Diese sorgen wiederum für eine Reduzierung des Walkens. So ganz trivial ist das also nicht zu beantworten

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, ein vollgepacktes Auto liegt tiefer und hat damit einen etwas geringeren cw Wert...

Alles in Allem ains diese Faktoren aber allesamt eher im Theoretischen, denn im Praktischen zu finden und von daher kann man die Aussage, das Gewicht spielt keine Rolle so schon stehen lassen!


----------



## fatlace (13. Februar 2015)

gestern nach der Spätschicht, noch ein bisschen in der Halle gewerkelt
hier das Ergebnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (13. Februar 2015)

Einfach nur geile und saubere Arbeit


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Februar 2015)

Warum sehen die schon so keimig aus?


----------



## fatlace (13. Februar 2015)

schmutz, steinschläge, tote fliegen ect


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Februar 2015)

Dachte die waren neu und frisch eingebaut?


----------



## fatlace (13. Februar 2015)

ne sind nicht neu, gebrauchte umgebaut.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Februar 2015)

Dann hätteste sie ja noch aufbereiten können.


----------



## ich558 (13. Februar 2015)

Was hattest du vorher verbaut bzw was ist da nun neu? Wirken für mich jetzt wie verdammt helle Angel Eyes


----------



## fatlace (13. Februar 2015)

Genau das ist der Unterschied
Es sind jetzt LED Ringe drin, mit gleichmäßiger Ausleuchtung von beiden Ringen.
Vorher waren 80 Watt LED Brenner drin und dort wurde der äußere Ring so gut wie gar nicht ausgeleuchtet und je nach Blickwinkel sieht es dann wirklich so aus als wäre nur einer beleuchtet.
Bauartbedingt geht es auch nicht anders, weil das einfach eine beschissene Konstruktion ist
Jetzt ist es halt auf LCI niveau.
Zusätzlich wurde noch das Chrom Schwarz Glanz lackiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Februar 2015)

Geht das bei denen nicht einfach per Birnenwechsel? Ich musste bei meinen einfach nur ne LED-Leuchte einsetzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Februar 2015)

Wer Walther Röhrl mal live fahren sehen will und nähe holzhausen an der haide wohnt (zwischen koblenz und wiesbaden) , sollte zur Rallye Zorn gehen. Da fährt er in einem opel manta als vorraus-wagen und wird wohl den impreza dahinter auf abstand halten.


----------



## Zerfall385 (13. Februar 2015)

Wieso müssen die meisten wenn sie es auf der Autobahn so eilig haben immer so dicht auffahren? Ich meine ich veränder dadurch net meine Geschwindigkeit, aber ich mag das net wenn mir einer fast im Kofferraum sitzt. -.-


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die meisten wenn sie es auf der Autobahn so eilig haben immer so dicht auffahren? Ich meine ich veränder dadurch net meine Geschwindigkeit, aber ich mag das net wenn mir einer fast im Kofferraum sitzt. -.-


Das ist etwas was ich auch nie verstehen werde...


----------



## Zerfall385 (13. Februar 2015)

Das ist so schlimm...
Bin zwar erst Anfänger, aber mich schüchtert das net ein.
Bin bis jetzt ca. 70% Autobahn und 30% Stadt gefahren.
Das echt schlimm teilweise wie die hinter einem angerast kommen und dir fast im Kofferraum sitzen.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre seit Jahren jeden Tag Autobahn, du glaubst gar nicht was man da so alles erlebt.


----------



## Anticrist (13. Februar 2015)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Das ist so schlimm...
> Bin zwar erst Anfänger, aber mich schüchtert das net ein.
> Bin bis jetzt ca. 70% Autobahn und 30% Stadt gefahren.
> Das echt schlimm teilweise wie die hinter einem angerast kommen und dir fast im Kofferraum sitzen.



Dann sage ich dir, du machst was falsch.. die linke Spur ist eine Überholspur.. zum fahren sind die mittlere und die rechte Spur da
Würden mehr Verkehrsteilnehmer vernünftig fahren, könnte man auf der Mittelspur 200 fahren und links wäre dann nur zum überholen da... 
Aber stattdessen wird mit 160 in der linken Spur gehangen und dann geschrien, wenn einer mit 250 angefahren kommt.
Oder die Fahrer in der linken Spur ausgebremst, weil jemand aus der Mittelspur meint, ohne zu blinken und nach hinten zu gucken, aus der mittleren in die linke Spur wechselt.

Der Artikel aus dem Postillon hat das sehr schön auf die Schippe genommen... der rechte Streifen ist KEINE LKW-Spur


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2015)

Genau so sieht es aus, mittlerweile kann man nur noch selten konstant über 200km/h fahren weil ständig irgend eine Schnarchnase die linke Spur blockiert. Teilweise fahren die so spät raus, dass man gar nicht anders kann als zu Drängeln. Darum fahre ich nur noch Nachts 200km/h aufwärts... am Tag wird mit 120km/h auf der rechten Spur geschlichen.


----------



## Zerfall385 (13. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Dann sage ich dir, du machst was falsch.. die linke Spur ist eine Überholspur.. zum fahren sind die mittlere und die rechte Spur da
> Würden mehr Verkehrsteilnehmer vernünftig fahren, könnte man auf der Mittelspur 200 fahren und links wäre dann nur zum überholen da...
> Aber stattdessen wird mit 160 in der linken Spur gehangen und dann geschrien, wenn einer mit 250 angefahren kommt.
> Oder die Fahrer in der linken Spur ausgebremst, weil jemand aus der Mittelspur meint, ohne zu blinken und nach hinten zu gucken, aus der mittleren in die linke Spur wechselt.
> ...


Also mache ich was falsch wenn ich jemanden überholen mag, der mit 120 auf der mittleren Spur fährt und ich von der ganz rechten Spur komme?


----------



## Beam39 (13. Februar 2015)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Also mache ich was falsch wenn ich jemanden überholen mag, der mit 120 auf der mittleren Spur fährt und ich von der ganz rechten Spur komme?



Gelinde gesagt: Ja.

Du hast den rückwärtigen Verkehr entweder nicht richtig beachtet oder die Geschwindigkeit des ankommenden Fahrzeugs nicht richtig eingeschätzt. Bevor ich auf die linke Spur wechsel beobachte ich sehr aufmerksam was auf der Linken von hinten angeschossen kommt. Wenn ich merke der is deutlich schneller und müsste meinetwegen eventuell abbremsen, dann lasse ich ihn erst vorbeiziehen.

Ich selbst hasse es auch wenn ich 200+ auf der Linken fahre und irgendein Ignoranter meint er müsse einfach auf die Linke wechseln ohne richtig abzuschätzen was hinter ihm passiert.

Deswegen achte ich besonders auf sowas sehr stark.


----------



## fatlace (13. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Gelinde gesagt: Ja.
> 
> Du hast den rückwärtigen Verkehr entweder nicht richtig beachtet oder die Geschwindigkeit des ankommenden Fahrzeugs nicht richtig eingeschätzt. Bevor ich auf die linke Spur wechsel beobachte ich sehr aufmerksam was auf der Linken von hinten angeschossen kommt. Wenn ich merke der is deutlich schneller und müsste meinetwegen eventuell abbremsen, dann lasse ich ihn erst vorbeiziehen.
> 
> ...



Richtig, gibt immer 2 Seiten, wen man nur langsam fährt, regt man sich über die schnell fahrenden auf der Linken Spur auf, und als schnell Fahrer halt andersrum.
Da ich auch oft schnell fahre und weiß wie das ist wen man aus 250 zu einer extremen Bremsung gezwungen wird, versuche ich auch wen ich langsam fahre da sehr drauf zu achten, und wen ich überhole geb ich halt etwas mehr Gas das ich schneller vorbei bin und wieder nach rechts kann.
Am schlimmsten ist es echt wen jemand auf die Linke spur kommt, dann am besten noch mit Tempomat bei 130/140 überholt, und auf die schneller fahrenden "scheisst".
Die meisten wissen ja nicht das sie mitschuld sind wen ihnen jemand hinten drauf ballert, weil SIE selber nicht vernünftig auf den Verkehr achten.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

Das leidige Thema...

Also jemand der mit 250 auf der Autobahn fährt hat generell freie Bahn ? Wenns danach ginge dürften die anderen nie wieder die Spur wechseln weil links IMMER jemand mit hohem Tempo angerast kommt.
Mal von abgesehen, im Verkehr soll niemand zu etwas gezwungen werden durch Aktionen anderer, wenn jemand mit Tempomant 130 überholt dann tut er das eben, euch wird es nicht umbringen vom Gas zu gehen.

Ich bin selbst schnell Fahrer, schneller als erlaubt in Österreich zumindest, wenn ich sehe einer ist langsamer muss aber überholen, who cares ? Deswegen fährt man vorrausschauend und bremst nicht erst dann von 200 runter wenn die Stoßstange schon am Kennzeichen des vorderen kratzt.

Schlimm sind nur die Typen, die sehen bzw. sehen sollten das jemand schon 5 Meter hinter ihnen ist aber sie trotzdem einfach mal den Blinker anwerfen und im selben Moment die Spur wechseln.


----------



## fatlace (13. Februar 2015)

Es sind schon 2 paar Schuh aus über 200 abzubremsen, oder einfach mal etwas mehr gas zu geben beim überholen, oder den anderen erst vorbei fahren zu lassen.
So eine endlos schlange habe ich auf der Bahn noch nicht gesehen das man nicht überholen kann ohne andere zu behindern, dann ist es auch so voll das man gar nicht schnell fahren kann.
Es wird auch niemand voll auf dem Gas bleiben wen er Fahrzeuge auf der rechten Spur sieht die überholen könnten.
Ich geh dann vom Gas und halte den Fuß auf der Bremse bereit, und beobachte dann wie sich der andere verhält.
So werden das denk ich mal die anderen größtenteils auch machen.

Jemand der immer nur 130 auf der Bahn fährt der schert sich um die schnell Fahrer einfach nicht, der kann das gar nicht nachvollziehen wie das ist, andauernd ausgebremst zu werden.

Das ist eh ne endlose Diskussion weil jeder andere Ansichten hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Also jemand der mit 250 auf der Autobahn fährt hat generell freie Bahn ? Wenns danach ginge dürften die anderen nie wieder die Spur wechseln weil links IMMER jemand mit hohem Tempo angerast kommt.



Dann bleibt man halt eben rechts. Was ist denn so schwer daran, auf eine ausreichend große Lücke zu warten um den Vordermann zu überholen, ohne ein schnell von hinten kommendes Fahrzeug zu behindern und zum starken Abbremsen zu zwingen ?



Ruptet schrieb:


> Mal von abgesehen,* im Verkehr soll niemand zu etwas gezwungen werden  durch *Aktionen anderer, wenn jemand mit Tempomant 130 überholt dann tut  er das eben, euch wird es nicht umbringen vom Gas zu gehen.



Das ist ja auch richtig. Also sollte auch kein schnelleres Fahrzeug zum starken Abbremsen gezwungen werden.
Und wir reden hier ja nicht einfach von "vom Gas gehen" sondern vom Abbremsen, z.B. von 220km/h auf 120km/h über eine oft (relativ) kurze Distanz.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

Eben weils ne endlose Diskussion ist meinte ich eben das leidige Thema 

Schnellfahrer scheren sich genauso wenig um die langsamfahrer..... um es in der Forum Welt zu sagen, das ist Nvidia vs AMD
Mal ausgerechnet wieviel so ein 250er die Sekunde zurücklegt verglichen mit einem 130er ? Das sind schon extreme Unterschiede, da darf man erst überholen wenn das herannahende Auto noch erbsengroß ist im Spiegel wenn niemand bremsen soll.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Mal ausgerechnet wieviel so ein 250er die Sekunde zurücklegt verglichen mit einem 130er ? Das sind schon extreme Unterschiede, da darf man erst überholen wenn das herannahende Auto noch erbsengroß ist im Spiegel wenn niemand bremsen soll.



Wenn man selbst 130Km/h fährt und den, den man überholen will 125km/h fährt, ist das halt so 
Wenn man zügig überholt, ist man bei weitem schnell genug um dem Schnelleren nicht in die Quere zu kommen.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

Ja das finde ich auch unnötig ... da fahr ich lieber hinterher oder trete halt mal kurz aufs Gas.
Da wären wir aber wieder dabei das man niemanden zwingen kann drauzutreten, wenn er denkt er muss mit 5kmh Unterschied überholen, dann muss er das.

Viel schlimmer sind 2 LKWs oder Busse die meinen sich ein Rennen bieten zu müssen mit höchstens 1 kmh Unterschied


----------



## Kuhprah (13. Februar 2015)

Je schneller man unterwegs ist dest mehr musste aufpassen und voraus gucken. Da reichen nedd 200m, da guckste mal nen km weit voraus. Wenn du dann dort nen LKW siehst, 400m dahinter nen normales Auto und immer noch mit 250 dahinhobelst biste auch teilweise selber schuld wennst bremsen musst. Bei der Situation musste davon ausgehen dass der wohl überholen wird und nedd 250 fährt.. also schon mal Fuss vom Gas und ganz schnell biste wieder auf unter 200 und darunter...


Aber das gibt ewige Diskussionen, deshalb generell 120 und fertig


----------



## Anticrist (13. Februar 2015)

Der Umstand ist, ich fahre ganz links, 250+,
kemand vor mir Schert keine 300m entfernt, mit 140 auf die Linke Spur aus. Am besten noch ohne zu blinken.
dann ist das einfach ein Fehler und Verkehrsgefährdung. Punkt 

die Frage ist ob man 250 fahren muss, denn man muss immer mit solchen idioten rechnen.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Der Umstand ist, ich fahre ganz links, 250+



Zum Glück wohne ich in NRW, da fährt sowieso niemand schneller als 200, mehr geht einfach nicht  Und wenn ich Nachts Autos mit 250+ sehe, ist auf der AB eh genug platz  

Allerdings muss ich sagen, einerseits gehen mir die Menschen die mit 100 auf die linke Bahn zum überholen ausscheren auch auf die nerven, allerdings finde ich sollte man mit 250+ auch keine "Forderungen" stellen, wenn Leute mit 140 überholen. Es soll Autos geben, die haben ab 150 zu kämpfen was das beschleunigen angeht und erwarten das diese nie überholen kann man auch nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Vorher waren 80 Watt LED Brenner drin


80 Watt LED ergibt aber nen Suchscheinwerfer. Außerdem braucht man nen ziemlich dicken Kühlkörper für 65 Watt Abwärme. 



Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die meisten wenn sie es auf der  Autobahn so eilig haben immer so dicht auffahren? Ich meine ich veränder  dadurch net meine Geschwindigkeit, aber ich mag das net wenn mir einer  fast im Kofferraum sitzt. -.-


Weil sonst eh niemand auf die rechte Spur rüberfährt ohne Nachdruck.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Der Umstand ist, ich fahre ganz links, 250+,
> kemand vor mir Schert keine 300m entfernt, mit 140 auf die Linke Spur aus. Am besten noch ohne zu blinken.
> dann ist das einfach ein Fehler und Verkehrsgefährdung. Punkt


+1


----------



## fatlace (13. Februar 2015)

Pro Modul waren es 4 LED's a 10watt, und da waren auch 2 große kühlkörper dran


----------



## Iconoclast (13. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Das leidige Thema...



Jep, hat halt nicht jeder einen Wagen, der 250 fahren kann. Da dauert es schonmal länger, bis man überholt hat. Umgekehrt könnte ich mich auch über die 250/260 Schleicher aufregen, wenn ich mit dem Mopped ankomme. :p
Hab da auch schon das ein ider andere Mal auf 250 runterbremsen müssen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie hat's hier teilweise auf mich den Eindruck als ob manche der Meinung sind man habe immer, auch auf ner rappelvollen Autobahn, das Recht mit annähernd Schallgeschwindigkeit störungsfrei durchbrettern zu dürfen. Es ist eben Richtgeschwindigkeit 130, und die gilt auch für die linke Spur, nicht nur für die (beiden) Rechte(n). Und dementsprechend bin ich auch der Meinung, dass das Recht, jemanden mit auch mit "nur" 140 auf der linken Spur zu überholen größer anzusehen ist als das Recht, dass die linke Spur für die selbsternannten Überschallfahrer "freigehalten" wird. Denn es gibt eben genug Leute die sich kein Auto mit 150 PS und mehr leisten können, und die sollten durchaus auch ein Recht haben zügig voranzukommen. 
Ich will damit aber natürlich nicht diese Deppen in Schutz nehmen die (ohne zu blinken) knapp vor einem rausziehen, aber ganz ehrlich....davon gibt es imo, wenn man wirklich dem Verkehrsaufkommen angepasst fährt, doch wirklich nicht so viele wie immer propagiert wird.

Mir geht immer nur diese Einstellung aufn Sack die von manchen Leuten scheinbar rüberkommt, als habe man ein angeborenes Menschenrecht mit 200km/h + auf der Autobahn rumzubrettern. Wenn wenig los ist und es gefahrlos möglich ist, dann schön, kann man es fahren (selbst auch das ein oder andre mal), aber wenn eben soviel los ist, dass auch die ganz linke Spur regelmäßig von den langsam Fahrenden zum überholen benutzt wird, dann muss man sich mal überlegen mit welcher Begründung sein Recht schnell zu fahren höher gestellt sei als das Recht der anderen überholen zu dürfen.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

Agent 47, da stimme ich ihnen vollkommen zu.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Februar 2015)

Naja wer mit sooo wenig PS fährt ist doch selber Schuld. Wenig PS haben nicht unbedingt weniger Verbrauch. Also nichts mit leisten und co. Lieber zuviel als zuwenig PS. Sollten eigentlich mal ne mindest PS Zahl einführen. Zb. ab 1000kg 150 PS, ab 1500kg 200 usw. Dann würde es wenigstens nicht so viele Autos mit wenig PS geben.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

Bei dir kann man sich irgendwie nie sicher sein ob du sowas ernst meinst oder nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Pro Modul waren es 4 LED's a 10watt, und da waren auch 2 große kühlkörper dran



Dann brauchst du ja kein Fernlicht mehr.  80 Watt LED ergibt so viel Licht wie ~120 Watt Xenon. Das würde bedeuten das du 4 Xenonbrenner verbauen müsstest um auf gleiche Lichtleistung zu kommen.  Ich vermute eher mal das die nur mit ~1 Watt angesteuert werden. Ansonsten hättest du auch erstmal nen neuen Kabelsatz im Auto legen müssen.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2015)

Bitte nicht füttern - siehst du das Schild um den Hals nicht ?


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja wer mit sooo wenig PS fährt ist doch selber Schuld. Wenig PS haben nicht unbedingt weniger Verbrauch. Also nichts mit leisten und co. Lieber zuviel als zuwenig PS. Sollten eigentlich mal ne mindest PS Zahl einführen. Zb. ab 1000kg 150 PS, ab 1500kg 200 usw. Dann würde es wenigstens nicht so viele Autos mit wenig PS geben.



Mein Gott 
Nichts mit leisten und so? Schau dir mal die Preise von Autos mit verschiedenen Motorisierungen an, mehr PS bedeutet im Normalfall auch ein höherer Preis, schlicht und einfach... (und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit irgendnem gebrauchten Phaeton für ein paar verdrückte Euros an).

So ne Regelung wäre totaler Schwachsinn, das würde die Einstiegspreise zur Anschaffung eines Neuwagens einfach mal unnötig in die Höhe treiben. Es ist an sich auch ziemlich non-sense wenn ich mir ein Auto mit mords viel Leistung kaufe die ich nur alle paar Tage oder gar Wochen auf der Bahn beim Überholen gebrauchen kann um ja keinen der 250km/h-Fraktion zu belätigen weil sie mal den Fuß vom Bodenblech abheben müssten  Wenn man sich das leisten kann und will ist es schön, aber wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann oder leisten will, dann sollte man gewiss nicht durch Gesetze dazu gezwungen werden.

Edit:


nfsgame schrieb:


> Bitte nicht füttern - siehst du das Schild um den Hals nicht ?


Sorry, ich konnte grad nicht anders


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Februar 2015)

Im Prinzip ist es ja ganz einfach: In der Fahrschule bekommt man gelernt, dass man zum Überholen eine ausreichende Überschussgeschwindigkeit haben muss. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das sogar in der STVO so verankert (?). Deswegen kann einem schonmal der Hals anschwellen, wenn sich einer mit 120 unbedingt noch vor mir auf die linke Spur drängeln muss (obwohl hinter mir Platz ohne Ende wäre), nur um dann mit 1-5 km/h mehr als der andere gefühlte 5 min zum Überholen zu brauchen. Oder eben die, die der Meinung sind, dass ja die anderen ein Lenkrad und Bremsen haben, ergo können sie selbst machen wie sie wollen.

Andererseits sind die unberbesserlichen Drängler, die einen mit ein paar cm Abstand nötigen (=Straftat) genauso bescheuert. Wenn ich selbst nicht schneller kann, weil einer vor mir rumgurkt, wieso kommen einige auf die Idee ich müsste sie nun durchlassen weil sie eine Bonzenkiste fahren. Negativ aufgefallen sind mir in letzter Zeit überdurchschnittlich oft die Fahrer mit den 4 Ringen. Da muss es ein Update für die eingebaute Vorfahrt gegeben haben... Nicht dass ich das jetzt verallgemeinern will.

Im Endeffekt ist beides gefährlich: Rücksichtsloses Drängeln, genauso wie unaufmerksam ohne Blinker einfach die Spur zu wechseln. Meines Erachtens ist das alles aber nur ein Punkt von vielen der mir aufzeigt, das gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und vorausschauendes Fahren, für die meisten heutzutage ein Fremdwort ist. Ich, ich, ich und nochmal ich.


----------



## fctriesel (13. Februar 2015)

Er ist groß auf seinem Gebiet, aber sein Gebiet ist klein. 
Nein, ich meine niemanden der letzten 5 Antworten.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Februar 2015)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es ja ganz einfach: In der Fahrschule bekommt man gelernt, dass man zum Überholen eine ausreichende Überschussgeschwindigkeit haben muss. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist das sogar in der STVO so verankert (?). Deswegen kann einem schonmal der Hals anschwellen, wenn sich einer mit 120 unbedingt noch vor mir auf die linke Spur drängeln muss (obwohl hinter mir Platz ohne Ende wäre), nur um dann mit 1-5 km/h mehr als der andere gefühlte 5 min zum Überholen zu brauchen. Oder eben die, die der Meinung sind, dass ja die anderen ein Lenkrad und Bremsen haben, ergo können sie selbst machen wie sie wollen.
> 
> Andererseits sind die unberbesserlichen Drängler, die einen mit ein paar cm Abstand nötigen (=Straftat) genauso bescheuert. Wenn ich selbst nicht schneller kann, weil einer vor mir rumgurkt, wieso kommen einige auf die Idee ich müsste sie nun durchlassen weil sie eine Bonzenkiste fahren. Negativ aufgefallen sind mir in letzter Zeit überdurchschnittlich oft die Fahrer mit den 4 Ringen. Da muss es ein Update für die eingebaute Vorfahrt gegeben haben... Nicht dass ich das jetzt verallgemeinern will.
> 
> Im Endeffekt ist beides gefährlich: Rücksichtsloses Drängeln, genauso wie unaufmerksam ohne Blinker einfach die Spur zu wechseln. Meines Erachtens ist das alles aber nur ein Punkt von vielen der mir aufzeigt, das gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und vorausschauendes Fahren, für die meisten heutzutage ein Fremdwort ist. Ich, ich, ich und nochmal ich.



Ich kann mich da noch gut erinnern an die Fahrschule, man darf nur überholen wenn man mindestens 20kmh schneller fahren kann und darf+den restlichen Faktoren wie genügend Zeit zum wieder einordnen usw., das fällt auf der Autobahn natürlich weg.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne... vllt weiß jemand mehr.

Für die AB muss man ja nur 60kmh fahren können und dürfen, bzgl überholen kann ich mich an nichts spezielles erinnern.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da noch gut erinnern an die Fahrschule, man darf nur überholen wenn man mindestens 20kmh schneller fahren kann und darf+den restlichen Faktoren wie genügend Zeit zum wieder einordnen usw., das fällt auf der Autobahn natürlich weg.
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne... vllt weiß jemand mehr.
> 
> Für die AB muss man ja nur 60kmh fahren können und dürfen, bzgl überholen kann ich mich an nichts spezielles erinnern.



Klar gilt das auf der Autobahn auch. Mittlere und linke Spur sind im Grunde "Überhol-Fahrstreifen", was bedeutet, dass du die nur zum Überholen benutzen darfst weil eben auch auf der Autobahn das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt. Du hast nur keinen Gegenverkehr wie auf normalen Straßen.


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2015)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Klar gilt das auf der Autobahn auch. Mittlere und linke Spur sind im Grunde "Überhol-Fahrstreifen", was bedeutet, dass du die nur zum Überholen benutzen darfst weil eben auch auf der Autobahn das Rechtsfahrgebot gilt. Du hast nur keinen Gegenverkehr wie auf normalen Straßen.


Schön wäre es. 
Die mittlere ist auf 3 spurigen Autobahnen oft dichter befahren als die rechte. 
Das nervt mich ungemein.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Februar 2015)

Herr Doktor, . Wahnwitziges Rasen auf voller AB is genauso bescheuert wie unachtsames Fahren.



> Nichts mit leisten und so? Schau dir mal die Preise von Autos mit verschiedenen Motorisierungen an, mehr PS bedeutet im Normalfall auch ein höherer Preis, schlicht und einfach...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Eher das Gegenteil is aufm Gebrauchtwagenmarkt der Fall. Fahrzeuge mit viel PS bekommst du hinterhergeschmissen, während ein ähnlich ausgestatteter Diesel deutlich mehr kostet. Auch wenn er viel Quatsch redet, es ist tatsächlich so das viele sich einen Diesel kaufen um vermeintlich zu sparen.

Ein starker 6 Zylinder Diesel kann einem dicken V8 in Sachen Reparatur etc. im Nichts nachziehen und teilweise deutlich übertreffen. Zumal Dinge wie Turbolader oder Hochdruckpumpen oder Injektoren doch anfällig sind bzw. sein können.


----------



## Ruptet (14. Februar 2015)

Ja natürlich, rechtsfahrgebot gilt immer aber das meinte ich garnicht, sondern die Bedingungen zum überholen.
Jeder hat das recht zum überholen, dabei kann man auch niemandem vorschreiben das er auf die Tube drückt wenn er sich mit 130 an jemanden mit 120 vorbeibewegt, nur weil dir hinten einer so nah an die pelle rückt das sie dir die Einkäufe ausn Kofferraum klauen könnten.


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2015)

Tja und was soll man auf 2 spurigen Autobahnen machen? Rechts die LKW's und links die 250+ Raser. 

Sicherlich versuch ich Platz zu machen wenn es geht, aber ich sehe nicht ein, wenn ich mit 140 fahren möchte mich dann von den Rasern nötigen zu lassen entweder 200 zu fahren oder mich mit 80 an die Stoßstange von so nem LKW zu kleben. Ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass ich regelmäßig Stoßstangenknutscher hinter mir habe.

In solchen Fällen bleibe ich stur bei meinen 140 Sachen und fahre so lange links weiter bis rechts ne ausreichend große Lücke ist um die Herren durch zu lassen.

Nicht selten haben waghalsige Audifahrer dann schon versucht in ner winzigen Lücke mich von rechts zu überholen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Februar 2015)

Diesel und Downsizing und ist sowieso Mist. Aber das wissen wir ja schon. 

Vom Neuwagenwert kann man nicht ausgehen, fast niemand holt sich einen neuwagen. Der Großteil kauft sich die Dinger gebraucht. Mit 100 PS kannste auf der Landstraße nichtmal nen Trekker richtig schnell überholen, brauchst ewig weg. Ich bin da ja immer der Meinung das weniger Leistung nicht gleich sicherer ist.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2015)

Mahahah Excite ist wieder mal gut drauf 


BadFrag, Oldstyle und Andere die die Torque App verwenden: welchen Adapter verwendet ihr dafuer und sind die teuren Adapter wirklich notwendig?
Danke fuer Antworten


----------



## Seeefe (14. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich bin da ja immer der Meinung das weniger Leistung nicht gleich sicherer ist.



Die Leistung hat nichts mit der Sicherheit zu tun. Der Fahrer entscheidet wann er überholt und nicht die Leistung.

Zumal ich mit meinen 100PS auch recht gut einen Trekker überholen kann


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Februar 2015)

Ne geht selbst mit Vollgas viel zu langsam. Man muss nahezu sofort auf 100 sein von 40 und nicht erst 10sekunden später.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne geht selbst mit Vollgas viel zu langsam. Man muss nahezu sofort auf 100 sein von 40 und nicht erst 10sekunden später.



Und du hast damit so wirklich praktische Erfahrungen?
Wenn ja, frag ich mal, woher?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne geht selbst mit Vollgas viel zu langsam. Man muss nahezu sofort auf 100 sein von 40 und nicht erst 10sekunden später.


Und warum kaufst du dir dann so ein langsames Auto?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Februar 2015)

Ist ja nicht zum fahren da ;D Weißt du doch. 

Ärgert mich ja auch ein bisschen, das er so wenig PS hat. 
Aber kann ich nicht ändern. Neuer Motor ist noch nicht in Planung, hat doch wenn dann eh nur Wheelspin wegen dem scheiß Frontantrieb.


----------



## Ruptet (14. Februar 2015)

Darf ich fragen welches sagenhafte Auto er so hegt und pfelgt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2015)

Wo ist das Problem, immer am Begrenzer lang. Bist du denn schon mal eine richtige Wanderdüne gefahren? Auf der einen Seite würden mir wenige PS reichen aber auf der anderen Seite tendiere ich selbst bei der Golfklasse mit um die 140 PS. Das Leben ist zu kurz um popelige Autos zu fahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> BadFrag, Oldstyle und Andere die die Torque App verwenden: welchen Adapter verwendet ihr dafuer und sind die teuren Adapter wirklich notwendig?
> Danke fuer Antworten


Ich hab nen ELM 327 Bluetooth Adapter mit Firmware 1.4. Neuere Firmware ist in der Regel besser, wenn die App damit auch klar kommt.  Die Adapter gibts bei Amazon für ~20€. Sind alles China Nachbauten vom echten ELM 327.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, immer am Begrenzer lang. Bist du denn schon mal eine richtige Wanderdüne gefahren? Auf der einen Seite würden mir wenige PS reichen aber auf der anderen Seite tendiere ich selbst bei der Golfklasse mit um die 140 PS. Das Leben ist zu kurz um popelige Autos zu fahren


Selber gefahren nicht, aber mitgefahren. Da gilt halt wer später Bremst fährt länger schnell.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> BadFrag, Oldstyle und Andere die die Torque App verwenden: welchen Adapter verwendet ihr dafuer und sind die teuren Adapter wirklich notwendig?
> Danke fuer Antworten



Ich hab den genommen und zumindest im Moment funktioniert er noch  :
Amazon.de: iFoxtekÂ® Mini Bluetooth OBD 2 KFZ Diagnose Scanner/ Diagnosescanner/ DiagnoseTester fÃ?r alle OBD II Fahrzeuge gÃ?ngiger Hersteller Version 1.5 Gesendet

War einfach der günstigste mit Prime Versand und halbwegs anständigen Bewertungen.

Eigentlich wollte ich den ja schlicht stecken lassen, aber da der OBD Stecker Dauerplus hat trau ich mich das nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Diesel und Downsizing und ist sowieso Mist. Aber das wissen wir ja schon.



Zumindest problemfreier als bei den downzising Benzinern.
(Oder meinst du die beiden Themen für sich betrachtet ?)

Der EA288 Biturbo TDI im neuen Passat wird übrigens mit 3,8bar aufgepustet um auf die Literleistung von (!) 120PS zu kommen. Das ist schon heftig.


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mit 100 PS kannste auf der Landstraße nichtmal nen Trekker richtig schnell überholen, brauchst ewig weg. Ich bin da ja immer der Meinung das weniger Leistung nicht gleich sicherer ist.



Mittlerweile frage ich mich, ob Du wirklich nen Führerschein hast und tatsächlich schon mal aktiv am Straßenverkehr teilgenommen hast. Das was Du schreibst ist lächerlich und deutet darauf hin, dass Du noch nie nen Traktor überholt hast.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Februar 2015)

"100PS sind zu wenig" kann man sowieso nicht verallgemeinern.
Ein Auto mit >1,5t wird mit 100PS wahrscheinlich sehr träge sein, aber bei leichten Autos sind selbst 80PS absolut ausreichend: Caterham Seven 165 TEST DRIVE Part 2 : hot or not ? (Motorsport) - YouTube


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2015)

Danke euch Zweien 
Hab mir mal sowas bestellt. 100++€ fuer eine Spielerei waeren mir doch etwas viel gewesen.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (14. Februar 2015)

Uiui, der Klang zu Beginn des Videos hat mich schon erstmal umgehauen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fCpMMURclE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So richtig überzeugen konnte mich das ganze dann aber doch nicht. Wieder nur 4 Türer und nur 50kg gegenüber dem Vorgänger abgespeckt. Da wird er wahrscheinlich immer noch schön über die Vorderachse schieben.
Wobei das aktuelle Modell des A3 mit 4 Türen ja nicht schlecht aussieht. Der Vorgänger hatte sehr plump auf mich gewirkt, war gar nicht mein Geschmack.
Da finde ich den kommenden Focus RS interessanter, dürfte wahrscheinlich auch leichter werden.

Oder gleich nen S4 b8, wenn es 4 Türen sein soll, würde ich einem RS3 immer vorziehen  zumal noch bisl praktischer, da man snowboard etc durchladen kann


----------



## Special_Flo (14. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> "100PS sind zu wenig" kann man sowieso nicht verallgemeinern.
> Ein Auto mit >1,5t wird mit 100PS wahrscheinlich sehr träge sein, aber bei leichten Autos sind selbst 80PS absolut ausreichend: Caterham Seven 165 TEST DRIVE Part 2 : hot or not ? (Motorsport) - YouTube



würde ich auch so sehen und bei nem Corsa B ( 900Kg Leer ) reichen die 109PS aus dem C16XE auch aus  kann ich bald testen 

mfg Flo


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne geht selbst mit Vollgas viel zu langsam. Man muss nahezu sofort auf 100 sein von 40 und nicht erst 10sekunden später.



Für dich scheint der Transrapid das ideale Fortbewegungsmittel zu sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7TboWvVERU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hoffe und bete ja dass sie den RS3 als Limousine bringen.. Absolutes Wunschfahrzeug derzeit.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der EA288 Biturbo TDI im neuen Passat wird übrigens mit 3,8bar aufgepustet um auf die Literleistung von (!) 120PS zu kommen. Das ist schon heftig.


Die gleiche Literleistung hat der Motor des Honda S2000, als Saugbenziner. Deswegen kommt mir die Literleistung nicht so extrem vor.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber kann ich nicht ändern. Neuer Motor ist noch nicht in Planung, hat doch wenn dann eh nur Wheelspin wegen dem scheiß Frontantrieb.


Deswegen bringt Nissan auch einen LMP1 mit Frontantrieb nach Le Mans, der um die 1000PS hat und Ford schafft es das der Focus RS seine 305PS auch per Frontantrieb auf die Straße bringt.


----------



## fctriesel (14. Februar 2015)

Der Passi hat seine Leistung bei einer halb so großen Nenndrehzahl als der Honda, du lässt den Treibstoff außer acht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Deswegen bringt Nissan auch einen LMP1 mit Frontantrieb nach Le Mans, der um die 1000PS hat und Ford schafft es das der Focus RS seine 305PS auch per Frontantrieb auf die Straße bringt.



LMP1 Auto mit einem Straßenfahrzeug vergleichen... Ich möchte mal einen Straßenwagen sehen, der 1-2 Tonnen Downforce auf der Autobahn macht.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Der Passi hat seine Leistung bei einer halb so großen Nenndrehzahl als der Honda, du lässt den Treibstoff außer acht.


Stimmt auch wieder.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> LMP1 Auto mit einem Straßenfahrzeug vergleichen... Ich möchte mal einen Straßenwagen sehen, der 1-2 Tonnen Downforce auf der Autobahn macht.



Ich wollte damit  ExciteLetsPlay nur sagen, das es nicht des Problem des Frontantriebs ist, sondern das es an seinem Auto liegt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Februar 2015)

Weiß ich. Alle civics haben gut wheelspin an der vorderachse. Hat der selbst mit nur 130 ps. Aber mit 400 ps hat jedes straßenauto mit fwd viel zu viel wheelspin


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die gleiche Literleistung hat der Motor des Honda S2000, als Saugbenziner. Deswegen kommt mir die Literleistung nicht so extrem vor.



Für einen Diesel ist das schon sehr, sehr viel. 
Die meisten Diesel haben ja nur eine Literleistung von im Schnitt ~70PS.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Februar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Welchen Anteil am Widerstand bei Vmax macht die Walkarbeit aus?


Wenn dann macht ja eher die Adhäsion mehr aus als die Walkarbeit.


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Februar 2015)

Gibt paar neue Sachen an der MX5 Front.

Die Seitenschweller sind auch mal dran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab dann auch noch ein OMP Corsica Lenkrad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt auch von meiner alten 130m² Halle auf knappe 300m² umgezogen.
Am MX5 gabs noch die größere Bremsanlage vom NB mit Stahflex und Ferodo DS Performance Beläge an ATE scheiben und ATE Racing Blue.
Desweiteren nen Jackson Racing ESD, Diff- und Getriebeöl neu, Zündkerzen und Luftfilter.
Fächerkrümmer und 100Zellen Kat liegen auch noch rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fctriesel (15. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn dann macht ja eher die Adhäsion mehr aus als die Walkarbeit.


Ich hab letztens die Einspritzpumpe aus dem Auto rausgeworfen wegen dem Aids.


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2015)

Dein Mixxer schaut immer besser aus  LED Rückleuchten würden ihm noch gut stehen.


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Gab dann auch noch ein OMP Corsica Lenkrad



Gibt es die Dinger überhaupt mit ABE? Das sind doch reine Rennsportlenkräder, oder?


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Februar 2015)

Neeee, bloß keine Led rücklichter 

Das lenkrad hat leider keine abe, total schade, weils so wirklich angenehmer ist, als das momo lenkrad.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gibt es die Dinger überhaupt mit ABE? Das sind doch reine Rennsportlenkräder, oder?



Legal? Illegal? Scheißegal.  ...und dann ist das Geheule groß.

So weit wie das Lenkrad im Innenraum ist, wär auch ein 4/5 Punkt Gurt oder Helm pflicht. Beim Unfall mit dem Kopf das Lenkrad zurecht biegen ist glaub ich nicht so gut.


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2015)

"Illegal, Legal, Egal. Seh den Blitzer schon von weitem und drück extra aufs Gaspedal, Nuttööö"

Gibts Lenkräder dieser Art überhaupt mit ABE?


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Februar 2015)

Genau!
Nein, stört mich ja selber, dass es nun so ist.
Der ganze Rest gibts Gutachten für und hab ich auch, wollts mit dem bevorstehendrn tüv Termin auch eintragen lassen.
Nur das Lenkrad tanzt aus der Reihe.


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2015)

Warum hast du dir nicht ein (optisch zum Auto) altes Lenkrad mit ABE gekauft? Da gibt es doch massig Zeug, was man sich dann nachträglich für wenig Geld neu mit Alcantara beziehen lassen kann.


----------



## BlindxDeath (15. Februar 2015)

Hab doch das dazu passende momo lenkrad in Leder und eins aus Mahagoni holz ebenfalls von momo.
Beide mit Gutachten bzw kba Nummer, das lederlenkrad ist sogar OEM Mazda/momo mit der dazugehörigen momo nabe ab Werk, deswegen kann ich so viel adaptieren wie ich lustig bin 

Wieso ich das omp genommen habe..es ist geschüsselt und das Lenkrad kommt näher zu mir. Lässt sich ja anders nicht einstellen.


----------



## Zoon (15. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du ja kein Fernlicht mehr.   80 Watt LED ergibt so viel Licht wie ~120 Watt Xenon. Das würde  bedeuten das du 4 Xenonbrenner verbauen müsstest um auf gleiche  Lichtleistung zu kommen.   Ich vermute eher mal das die nur mit ~1 Watt angesteuert werden.  Ansonsten hättest du auch erstmal nen neuen Kabelsatz im Auto legen  müssen.



Wenns wirklich echte 80 Watt LED sind dann noch ne Wasserkühlung für die Leuchtmittel 




Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Negativ aufgefallen sind mir in  letzter Zeit überdurchschnittlich oft die Fahrer mit den 4  Ringen



hast du nix von der Konzernübergreifenden Rückrufaktion mitbekommen?! 
Der Postillon: Millionen BMW- und Audi-Fahrer aufgrund gravierender SicherheitsmÃ¤ngel zurÃ¼ckgerufen



Beam39 schrieb:


> Eher das Gegenteil is aufm Gebrauchtwagenmarkt der Fall. Fahrzeuge mit  viel PS bekommst du hinterhergeschmissen...



Die Kaufpreise sind schnell im Keller die Unterhaltskosten nicht.  Wenn man den für 3000 Euro runtergerockten Phaeton oder A8 oder was auch  immer dann zum Händler zur Durchsicht geht und der dann kommt mit  "Bremse muss komplett neu, Querlenker ausgenudelt, alle Buchsen müssen  neu, Stoßdämpfer platt etc pp" dann kommt das böse erwachen 




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne geht selbst mit Vollgas viel zu langsa



Hast doch nen Honda, dann schalt mal 2 Gänge runter und dreh die Rappelkiste mal aus beim Überholen


----------



## Beam39 (15. Februar 2015)

> Die Kaufpreise sind schnell im Keller die Unterhaltskosten nicht. Wenn man den für 3000 Euro runtergerockten Phaeton oder A8 oder was auch immer dann zum Händler zur Durchsicht geht und der dann kommt mit "Bremse muss komplett neu, Querlenker ausgenudelt, alle Buchsen müssen neu, Stoßdämpfer platt etc pp" dann kommt das böse erwachen



Habe aber nicht von Oberklasse-Fahrzeugen geredet, lediglich von stark motorisierten Fahrzeugen. Und wiegesagt: Ein Phaeton mit 3l Diesel wird Wartungstechnisch deutlich teurer sein als ein 3.2 V6 Benziner, und wenn man nicht unbedingt mindestens 30tkm im Jahr fährt rechnet sich der Diesel überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Februar 2015)

Wo ist den das Problem son DIng per einzelabnahme eintragen zu lassen ? Nirgendwo. Obwohl ein Nardi schöner wäre. 

@badfrag macht doch kein unterschied ob es weit in den innenraum steht, beim miata ist soweiso soo wenig platz, da stößt dir sowieso sofort alles. Bei dem Lenkrad haste sogar nur vorteile. Du stößt nicht bei jedem Lenken an den Blinker (Das hat mich schon immer gestört, geht bei mir gerade so mit 35 mm Schüsselung) und hast endlich Platz für die Knie und kannst normak ein und aussteigen.


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo ist den das Problem son DIng per einzelabnahme eintragen zu lassen ? Nirgendwo. Obwohl ein Nardi schöner wäre.



Auf welcher Grundlage soll diese Einzelabnahme denn passieren? So ein Lenkrad muss doch garantiert ne Menge Prüfungen durchlaufen (Materialfestigkeit etc.), wie soll der Prüfer das nachvollziehen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2015)

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass solche Lenkräder eigentlich eintragbar sind. Die meisten normalen Pürfstellen machen sowas nicht, DMSB-Sachverständige können da aber oft weiterhelfen (solage zumindest ein Festigkeitsgutachten o.Ä. vorhanden ist): http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...2Il8d2a4olalQuDVSq0MSrg&bvm=bv.85970519,d.d2s

Hier mal ein passendes Zitat von der Website "E36Racing.de:


Spoiler



Fast jeder Umbau am Fahrzeug abweichend von der Serie muss eingetragen werden. Es gibt aber durchaus auch diverse Ausnahmen. 
 Fangen wir zunächst auch gleich mit den Ausnahmen an: Sofern für das  entsprechende Bauteil eine sog. "Allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis" (ABE) für  das entsprechende Fahrzeug vorliegt oder sich ein sog. E-Kennzeichen  auf dem Bauteil befindet, ist dieses Teil ohne Eintragung fahrbar.  Oftmals steht in einer solchen ABE aber auch, dass nach dem Einbau das  Ganze auf fachgerechten Einbau geprüft werden muss. In diesem Falle ist  eine Eintragung nötig, die in der Regel bei jedem Wald- und Wiesen-TÜV  problemlos und gegen geringe Gebühr absolviert werden kann.
 Andere Dinge wie beispielsweise Domstreben oder Fahrwerksdämpfer sind  generell eintragungsfrei (Fahrwerk-Federn und damit auch  Komplettfahrwerke müssen eingetragen werden).
*Schwieriger wird der Sachverhalt bei Dingen, die nicht  eintragungsfrei sind, aber auch keine ABE oder E-Prüfzeichen besitzen.  Hier muss eine sog. "Einzelbetriebserlaubnis" eingeholt werden. *
  Im Falle von Motorsportumbauten sind das z.B. folgende gängigen Teile:  Vollschalensitze, *Sportlenkräder*, Bremsanlagen, Gewindefahrwerke,  Snap-Off Adapter, usw.
Liegt keine ABE vor sollte versucht werden, entsprechende  Teilegutachten, Materialgutachten o.ä. vom Hersteller oder Importeur zu  bekommen. Ganz ohne Unterlagen tut sich der Sachverständige natürlich  schwerer, den Umbau bzw. das Teil fundiert beurteilen zu können (oder  die nötige Prüfung dauert länger und kostet entsprechend mehr). Anhand  des entsprechenden Bauteils, der vorliegenden Dokumente dazu und unter  der Voraussetzung, dass seitens der StVZO nichts Generelles dagegen  spricht sowie nach optischer und praktischer Prüfung kann der  "Sachverständige" (ich schreibe bewusst nicht "Prüfer") nun das Bauteil  nach o.g. Paragraph für das spezielle Fahrzeug eintragen.

 Nun haben aber Viele die eigene Erfahrung gemacht oder gehört, dass  der Prüfer ums Eck gesagt hat,  ein  Schalensitz/Lenkrad/Snap-Off/Fahrwerk/... wäre generell nicht  eintragungsfähig, wenn nicht eine entsprechende ABE vorliegt.
  Das heisst zunächst einmal nur, dass dieser Prüfer sich außer Stande sieht, das entsprechende Teil einzutragen. 
  Das kann daran liegen, dass...
a) er der Meinung ist, dass dieses Teil nicht der StVZO entspricht.
b) er sich nicht zutraut, beurteilen zu können ob das Teil verkehrssicher ist.
c) er nicht dafür gerade stehen will, wenn "mal was sein sollte".
d) er nicht die Qualifikation hat, Sondereintragungen  durchzuführen.
e) er sich mit Motorsportteilen nicht auskennt.
f) und so weiter und so fort...

 Die Gründe können also sehr vielfältig sein. Ein "Nein" heisst nicht unbedingt, dass etwas generell nicht geht.
 Meine Erfahrung ist die, dass man sich am besten einen TÜV-Prüfer  sucht, der auch Wagenpässe nach Maßgabe des DMSB ausstellen darf. Diese  Personen nennt der DMSB dann "DMSB Sachverständige"  und führt diese in einer jährlich aktualisierten Liste. Hierbei handelt  es sich also um Personen, die "Sachverstand" speziell im Hinblick auf  "Motorsport-Umbauten" besitzen und all das, was der geneigte Hobby-Racer  gerne einbauen würde, bestimmt schon mal gesehen haben. Am besten  bespricht man nun vorab mit dem Sachverständigen aus seiner Region, was  man vor hat und was er dazu meint. Vieles was der Wald- und  Wiesen-TÜV-Prüfer kategorisch ablehnt, geht dann plötzlich doch oder es  werden konkrete Einschränkungen, Auflagen oder Änderungswünsche genannt,  damit es seinen Vorstellungen und denen des Gesetzgebers entspricht und  er es einträgt.
 Auch hier ist zu bedenken, dass jeder Sachverständige nur das  einträgt, von dessen Legalität und Tauglichkeit im Strassenverkehr er  selbst überzeugt ist. Schliesslich haftet er u.U. im Fall der Fälle,  wenn ein Unfall auf ein von ihm eingetragenes Teil zurückgeführt werden  kann, welches einen entscheidenden Sicherheitsmangel aufwies. In der  Praxis ist es also so, das der Eine das Teil X einträgt, beim Teil Y  aber die Eintragung verweigert. Beim Nächsten ist es genau umgekehrt.  Das liegt  im Ermessen des jeweiligen Prüfers, und dabei gibt es eben  auch den "Ermessensspielraum".
 Desweiteren ist zu bedenken, dass eine Einzelabnahme, wie der Name  schon sagt immer etwas Individuelles ist, was nur für das entsprechende  Fahrzeug gilt und von dem nicht darauf geschlossen werden kann, dass  dieser Umbau dann in allen anderen Fahrzeugen ja auch gehen müsste.  Meine Erfahrung ist diesbezüglich, das man sich leichter tut, wenn man  mit einem annähernd komplett aufgebauten, insgesamt durchdachten und  homogenen Umbau aufkreuzt und nicht mit einer halbgaren,  offensichtlichen "Bastelbude", die noch in irgendeinem Beta-Stadium des  Umbaus hängt. Wenn der Sachverständige sieht, dass man sich auch selbst  Gedanken bezügl. des Gesamtumbaus und Endproduktes gemacht hat und die  Arbeiten alle sauber ausgeführt sind (und man damit auch dem  Fahrzeug-Eigentümer ein gewisses Maß an Sachverstand unterstellen kann),  ist er sicher eher bereit auch für das ein oder andere "Grauzonen-Teil"  durch seine Eintragung gerade zu stehen bzw. seinen Ermessensspielraum  eben etwas weiter auszureizen.
 Apropos "gerade stehen": Es hält sich hartnäckig das Gerücht, selbst  wenn ein Teil X eingetragen ist, müsste der Fahrer bei einer Kontrolle  befürchten, deswegen belangt zu werden. Dies kann ich so weder  bestätigen noch nachvollziehen! Der Gesetzgeber schreibt dem  Fahrzeughalter ja genau deswegen vor, Umbauten von einem  Sachverständigen prüfen zu lassen, weil er vom Halter keinen  Sachverstand erwarten kann/darf. Kommt der Sachverständige zu dem  Schluss, dass alles ok ist sollte sich der Halter auch darauf verlassen  können und erst recht nichts zu befürchten haben. Sollte tatsächlich  etwas Generelles gegen die Eintragung sprechen, steht der PRÜFER dafür  gerade, nicht der Halter! Alles andere wäre jenseits aller Logik! 
Davon ausgenommen sind natürlich  illegale Aktionen wie die sog.  "Gefälligkeitsgutachten" bei denen sich der Halter im Klaren ist, das  der Umbau illegal ist. Wobei auch in diesen Fällen der Prüfer hinterher  das größere Problem hat. 
Letztere Fälle sind mir bekannt; sollte wirklich auch jemand als  Fahrzeughalter wegen eines zu Unrecht eingetragenen Teiles belangt  worden sein, würde ich mich über entsprechende Infos aus erster Hand  freuen. Bis dahin gehe ich weiter fest davon aus, dass dies auch nicht  sein kann!


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2015)

Da wird aber mit halbgaren Wissen um sich geworfen. Ein DMSB-Sachverständiger z.B. hat nicht mehr Kenntnisse über die gewünschten Umbauten, als irgendein anderer Prüfer (Spezialisierungen mal außen vor), außerdem sind diese Leute auch immer selbst Prüfer. Zudem muss sich derjenge an dieselben Spielregeln halten, die im Bereich der StVZO gelten. Das Thema kann man sicher umfassend durchkauen - muss man aber nicht. Grundsätzlich ist aber nichts eintragbar, wofür es keinen Festigkeitsnachweis gibt, der gewissen DIN- oder VDTÜV-Normen entspricht. 

Ganz vorne sind hier natürlich alle Arten von Spoilern und Schürzen, Sitzen und Lenkrädern. Da gibt es einfach nichts. Wenn die Hersteller ihre Produkte prüfen lassen wollten, dann würden sie das Geld dafür auch ausgeben - schließlich steigert das die Chance auf einen Verkauf und damit Absatzzahlen und Gewinn deutlich. Die Ramschmentalität im Internet sorgt aber leider dafür, dass es kaum noch brauchbares Zeug gibt. Die Märkte werden lieber mit allem geflutet, was billig ist und damit schnell verkauft. Was dann hinterher passiert, das interessiert den Händler ja nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Februar 2015)

Hat das omp den keine kba nummer?


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja wer mit sooo wenig PS fährt ist doch selber Schuld. Wenig PS haben nicht unbedingt weniger Verbrauch. Also nichts mit leisten und co. Lieber zuviel als zuwenig PS. Sollten eigentlich mal ne mindest PS Zahl einführen. *Zb. ab 1000kg 150 PS*, ab 1500kg 200 usw. Dann würde es wenigstens nicht so viele Autos mit wenig PS geben.



Schön das du es einsiehst, also wird dein Civic bald verkauft? 



Special_Flo schrieb:


> würde ich auch so sehen und bei nem Corsa B ( 900Kg Leer ) reichen die 109PS aus dem C16XE auch aus  kann ich bald testen



Ausreichen ist immer Ansichtssache, aber damit zählt man definitiv nicht zu den Verkehrsbehinderungen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

Meiner wiegt unter 1000. Wenn dann kauf ich höchstens ein neues. Ich verkaufe nicht.


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2015)

Also laut Honda wiegt die ED Limo 1025kg...


----------



## BlindxDeath (16. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hat das omp den keine kba nummer?



hab keine gesehen.

Hab von nem arbeitskollegen nen Citroen Saxo VTS geschenkt bekkommen mit 75ps 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einziges Manko... paar Jungs haben ihm während der Fahrt mitm Luftdruck-Gewehr die heckscheibe zerschossen 
Hol Mittwoch die neue Heckklappe ab und dann eben die Heckscheiben durchtauschen.
Bremsen müssen glaub ich vorne gemacht werden..schleifen arg wenn man bremst und stinkt dann auch.
Motor klackert im kalten Zustand.

Dann gibts noch Peugeot Scirocco Felgen und etwas tiefgang und Spurplatten. sollte für die Stadt reichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

Na wenn du meinst. In meiner literatur steht was anderes. Wobei er voll beladen eh mehr hat, also auch egal


----------



## dekay55 (16. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Weiß ich. Alle civics haben gut wheelspin an der vorderachse. Hat der selbst mit nur 130 ps. Aber mit 400 ps hat jedes straßenauto mit fwd viel zu viel wheelspin



wheelspin  Das nennt sich Traktion, und dein Civic hat scheinbar eine scheis Traktion, das kommt aber auch von der Fraktion "Tief, Laut, Hart", hauptsache Gewindefahrwerk so weit runter wie möglich, daempfer am besten noch mit Gummis zwischen den Federn an ihrer Funktion hindern. Und nur nen kleiner bruchteil dieser Fraktion kappiert überhaupt das man sich viel Traktion kaputt macht durch nen beschissenes Fahrwerk, oder ein beschissen eingestelltes Fahrwerk. Und ich wette falls Excite überhaupt mal in einem Frontantrieb mit 400Ps gesessen hat, dann war das von der Stance Fraktion "Hauptsache Tief" die haben zu 90% nen beschissenes Fahrwerk.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

Na dann guck ma ins internet. Das liegt ganz bestimmt nicht am fahrwerk. Warum sollte man auch mit einem sportfahrwerk schlechteren grip haben also ohne. Das ist eher gerell ein civic problem da kaum gewicht auf der vorderachse ist und in niedrigen geschwindigkeiten nicht genügend abtrieb vorhanden ist


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Bei Audi scheint es ja relativ gut zu laufen, 8 Monate Lieferzeit


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich echte 80 Watt LED sind dann noch ne Wasserkühlung für die Leuchtmittel


Im Autobereich wird das eher mit großen Passivkühlern außerhalb des Scheinwerfers realisiert. Ist einfach wensendlich unanfälliger. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo ist den das Problem son DIng per  einzelabnahme eintragen zu lassen ? Nirgendwo. Obwohl ein Nardi schöner  wäre.
> 
> @badfrag macht doch kein unterschied ob es weit in den innenraum steht,  beim miata ist soweiso soo wenig platz, da stößt dir sowieso sofort  alles. Bei dem Lenkrad haste sogar nur vorteile. Du stößt nicht bei  jedem Lenken an den Blinker (Das hat mich schon immer gestört, geht bei  mir gerade so mit 35 mm Schüsselung) und hast endlich Platz für die Knie  und kannst normak ein und aussteigen.


Motorsportteile können nicht per Einzelabnahme eingetragen werden. Auf den meisten Teilen ist sogar irgendwo ein "Competition use only" eingestanzt.

Wenn man ein Lenkrad ohne Airbag weit im Innenraum hat und dann nur einen 3 Punkt Sicherheitsgurt, womöglich noch ohne Gurtstraffer, dann haut man sich beim Unfall die Birne ein. Wenn man schon bei der Trockübung mit dem Kopf bei blockiertem Gurt fast bis zum Lenkrad kommt, ist die Birne beim Unfall matsche.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na dann guck ma ins internet. Das liegt  ganz bestimmt nicht am fahrwerk. Warum sollte man auch mit einem  sportfahrwerk schlechteren grip haben also ohne. Das ist eher gerell ein  civic problem da kaum gewicht auf der vorderachse ist und in niedrigen  geschwindigkeiten nicht genügend abtrieb vorhanden ist


Ein FWD Auto hat nicht genügend Gewicht auf der Vorderachse....  ...und der neue 3er bekommt wieder einen Vergaser!


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na dann guck ma ins internet. Das liegt ganz bestimmt nicht am fahrwerk. Warum sollte man auch mit einem sportfahrwerk schlechteren grip haben also ohne. Das ist eher gerell ein civic problem da kaum gewicht auf der vorderachse ist und in niedrigen geschwindigkeiten nicht genügend abtrieb vorhanden ist


Dann pack den Motor mal wieder aus dem Kofferraum vorne rein!


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein FWD Auto hat nicht genügend Gewicht auf der Vorderachse....  ...und der neue 3er bekommt wieder einen Vergaser!



Du weißt doch nicht, was er auf der Rücksitzbank und im Kofferraum mit sich führt.


----------



## Anticrist (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bei Audi scheint es ja relativ gut zu laufen, 8 Monate Lieferzeit



Welchen hast denn bestellt?


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Noch nicht, denn solange können wir nicht warten.
Geplant war ein A6 3L Competition


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das liegt ganz bestimmt nicht am fahrwerk. Warum sollte man auch mit einem sportfahrwerk schlechteren grip haben also ohne.



Die Funktionsweise eines Fahrwerks und vorallem eines Dämpfers ist dir noch nicht so geläufig, oder ?
Wenn doch, würdest du Dekays Post verstehen.


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Februar 2015)

> Na  dann guck ma ins internet. Das liegt ganz bestimmt nicht am fahrwerk.  Warum sollte man auch mit einem sportfahrwerk schlechteren grip haben  also ohne. Das ist eher gerell ein civic problem da kaum gewicht auf der  vorderachse ist und in niedrigen geschwindigkeiten nicht genügend  abtrieb vorhanden ist



Hast du schlechte reifen drauf?


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Um nochmal die Diskussion über Stahlbremsen vs Keramikbremsen von vor paar Seiten aufzugreifen:

Habe heute mit einem Porschehändler gesprochen, die Grauguss Bremsen sind wesentlich standfester auf dem Track, die PCCB ist zwar geil, aber nicht wirklich geeignet, da diese bei extremen Anforderungen verglühen. Austausch 15k, man kann sie auch aufbereiten, allerdings ohne TÜV.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bei Audi scheint es ja relativ gut zu laufen, 8 Monate Lieferzeit


Ist ja fast wie beim trabbi... 
Ich werd mich nächstes jahr mal nach was neuem umschauen und muß hoffentlich nicht ganz so lange warten.


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mich vorher informieren, scheint wohl Modell-/ Markenübergreifend zu sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Um nochmal die Diskussion über Stahlbremsen vs Keramikbremsen von vor paar Seiten aufzugreifen:
> 
> Habe heute mit einem Porschehändler gesprochen, die Grauguss Bremsen sind wesentlich standfester auf dem Track, die PCCB ist zwar geil, aber nicht wirklich geeignet, da diese bei extremen Anforderungen verglühen. Austausch 15k, man kann sie auch aufbereiten, allerdings ohne TÜV.



Ja, weil die meisten einfach nicht wissen, wie man mit denen bremsen muss. Im ABS-Regelbereich bremsen ist nämlich Gift für die Dinger.
Ansonsten halten die sehr lange.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich würde mich vorher informieren, scheint wohl Modell-/ Markenübergreifend zu sein.


Naja... bei mir drängelt es dann nicht ganz so (muß mich mein alter eben etwas länger aushalten) und fahrzeuge in transporter-größe (T5, V-klasse usw.) werden doch wohl nicht ganz so gefragt sein.


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

V220 CDI haben wir Anfang Februar bestellt, wird Anfang Mai geliefert
3 Monate vollkommen i.o.

Im Sommer erscheint der neue T6, soll aber keine wirkliche Konkurrenz zur V Klasse sein, erst der T7 wahrscheinlich wieder.
Der T6 ist eher ein Facelift des aktuellen T5


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> V220 CDI haben wir Anfang Februar bestellt, wird Anfang Mai geliefert
> 3 Monate vollkommen i.o.


Mich würde der verbrauch mal interessieren. Mir schwebt aber mehr ein V 250 CDI 4Matic mit halbwegs ausstattung, aber ohne fahr- und einpark-hilfen vor. Allerding wird vor kauf für 2-3 tage ein entsprechendes leihfahrzeug genommen und auf der hausstrecke getestet, was er nimmt. Bei mehr als 7,5L/100km (100% landstraße) wird das allerdings verworfen.


> Im Sommer erscheint der neue T6, soll aber keine wirkliche Konkurrenz zur V Klasse sein, erst der T7 wahrscheinlich wieder.
> Der T6 ist eher ein Facelift des aktuellen T5


Ein VW-bus kommt derzeit eh nicht in frage. Dazu müßten die an ihren motoren noch kräftig schrauben!
Hab einen T5 als firmenfahrzeug der regelrecht säuft ( unter 10L nicht zu bewegen) und gefühlt schon 20 PS verloren hat. (140 PS TDI)


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einen Ford transit custom der kam letztes jahr raus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

Werde mit ford leider genau so wenig warm wie mit fiat.  Zudem hab ich damit keinerlei erfahrung was den verbrauch angeht und der ist bei mir schon fast essentiell. Bin leider kein groß-verdiener und das ding muß kilometer schlucken ohne zu murren.
Dazu muß mir halt auch das design halbwegs gefallen und da ist die v-klasse derzeit der beste kompromiß. Ginge es rein nach dem aussehen würde ich über den plaste-armaturenträger und das knarzen des T5 hinweg schauen und den kaufen. (Vw-bus ist halt VW-bus)


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Hatten den Wagen fast 2 Wochen hier, Verbrauch war von 7 - 10L alles dabei.
Im Durchschnitt würde ich eher 9L sagen. Aber 7 L sind auch durchaus möglich, bei extrem sparsamer Fahrweise.

Falls das Budget eine Rolle spielt, schonmal an den Hyundai H1 gedacht?
Die Fahrassistenten würde ich mitnehmen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hatten den Wagen fast 2 Wochen hier, Verbrauch war von 7 - 10L alles dabei.
> Im Durchschnitt würde ich eher 9L sagen. Aber 7 L sind auch durchaus möglich, bei extrem sparsamer Fahrweise.


Dann würden die neuen motoren mehr verbrauchen als die alten. Ein ehemaliger kollege meinte das seiner bei 160 auf der bahn ca. 8L verbauchte. (beladen, handwerker-auto)
Der V 220 cdi ist ja glaube mit um die 6 L auf 100 km angegeben, wobei mir schon klar ist das man das nicht so ohne weiteres erreicht.


> Falls das Budget eine Rolle spielt, schonmal an den Hyundai H1 gedacht?


Damit verbinde ich irgendwie immer so eine kleine "quetsch-kummode".  Ich weiß nicht ob die aktuelle version etwas größer ist, in betracht gezogen hab ich sowas aber noch nicht.


> Die Fahrassistenten würde ich mitnehmen.


Ich kann fahren und weiß was geht. Dazu bin ich meist eh defensiv unterwegs und ich hasse es wenn es von allen seiten quietscht, blinkt, tutet und vibriert. Tut mir leid...alte schule!


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Ich bin die alten nie gefahren, aber meine recht defensive Fahrweise hat  8,5L verbraucht. (Stadt/ Autobahn) auf die Landstraße verirre ich mich eher selten.
Zumindestens  Distronic+ wäre must have für mich. Dazu Led Scheinwerfer, elektrische Heckklappe, Navi, elektrische Schiebetüren und Burmester, mehr braucht man nicht.
Meiner Freundin zuliebe gab es aber auch das 360 Grad Paket, die setzt aber auch Ihren Polo R WRC mit PDC gegen Pfosten


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> wheelspin  Das nennt sich Traktion, und dein Civic hat scheinbar eine scheis Traktion, das kommt aber auch von der Fraktion "Tief, Laut, Hart", hauptsache Gewindefahrwerk so weit runter wie möglich, daempfer am besten noch mit Gummis zwischen den Federn an ihrer Funktion hindern. Und nur nen kleiner bruchteil dieser Fraktion kappiert überhaupt das man sich viel Traktion kaputt macht durch nen beschissenes Fahrwerk, oder ein beschissen eingestelltes Fahrwerk. Und ich wette falls Excite überhaupt mal in einem Frontantrieb mit 400Ps gesessen hat, dann war das von der Stance Fraktion "Hauptsache Tief" die haben zu 90% nen beschissenes Fahrwerk.



Das ist gelinde gesagt ziemlicher Quatsch. 
Wichtig ist ein gut eingestelltes Fahrwerk, ob es nun hoch oder tief eingestellt ist spielt da keine Rolle. Zuviel Sturz ist schlecht für die Traktion aber gut für die Kurvenlage. Ein tiefes Fahrwerk verlagert den Schwerpunkt vom Fahrzeug weiter nach unten was ebenfalls gut für die Kurvenlage ist. Das D2 Fahrwerk ist einiges der wenigen Sachen die am Civic von Excite wirklich nahezu perfekt ist. Ich gehe sogar soweit und sage das mein NX auf dem Track schneller ist als 99% der Autos hier im Thread und das obwohl er gut tief ist. Aber das Fahrwerk und die ganze Fahrwerksaufhängung ist auch nicht original. 

By the way Ende März geht mein NX zum Abstimmen. Dabei werden gleich alle Eintragungen gemacht und ich kann ihn auf die Straße loslassen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich bin die alten nie gefahren, aber meine recht defensive Fahrweise hat  8,5L verbraucht. (Stadt/ Autobahn) auf die Landstraße verirre ich mich eher selten.


Ahhh... kein wunder. Ich fahre hauptsächlich landstraße. Wenn es zu rallye`s geht (fotografieren, nicht fahren ) interessiert mich der verbrauch mal kurz nicht so sehr. Bei 180 auf der bahn geht halt etwas mehr durch.


> Zumindestens  Distronic+ wäre must have für mich. Dazu Led Scheinwerfer, elektrische Heckklappe, Navi, elektrische Schiebetüren und Burmester, mehr braucht man nicht.


Ich sags mal so, wegen etwas kostenersparnis würde es wohl die "edition" werden und das erste was ich in der werkstatt fragen werde ist "Wie bekomme ich die einparkhilfe dauerhaft aus?" und "Kann man das ESP auf knopfdruck komplett aus bekommen?".


> Meiner Freundin zuliebe gab es aber auch das 360 Grad Paket, die setzt aber auch Ihren Polo R WRC mit PDC gegen Pfosten


Ich beneide dich gerade ein wenig um dein finanzielle situation, wobei man sich ja neid auch erarbeiten muß. 
Am polo R WRC würde mich allerdings extremst stören, das das ding einfach nach nüscht aus sieht. Hätten die das teil form-technisch wenigstens genau so wie den rallye WRC gestalltet! Aber so... ist es einfach nur ein polo.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2015)

Warum sollte man als "defensiver Fahrer der normalerweise keine 180 erreicht" ESP ausschalten wollen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

Wieso sollte es an bleiben? Es ist mit drin, benötigt wird es aber kaum. Dazu behindert es das absichtliche herbei führen instabiler fahrsituationen.  (da wo man niemenden gefährden kann)


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Der Polo WRC ist ein absolutes Schnäppchen, Leasing <200€ im Monat.
Gechippt auf 300ps eine kleine Rakete


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der Polo WRC ist ein absolutes Schnäppchen, Leasing <200€ im Monat.


Das geb ich momentan nichtmal für den sprit im monat aus und meine kiste ist abgeschrieben. 


> Gechippt auf 300ps eine kleine Rakete


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, nur leider fehlt, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, der allrad dazu und die optik ist eben eines "WRC" auch nicht wirklich würdig.


----------



## s-icon (16. Februar 2015)

Jep Vorderradantrieb, Fahrwerk ist auch etwas schwach und Optik naja.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist gelinde gesagt ziemlicher Quatsch.
> Wichtig ist ein gut eingestelltes Fahrwerk, ob es nun hoch oder tief eingestellt ist spielt da keine Rolle. Zuviel Sturz ist schlecht für die Traktion aber gut für die Kurvenlage. Ein tiefes Fahrwerk verlagert den Schwerpunkt vom Fahrzeug weiter nach unten was ebenfalls gut für die Kurvenlage ist. Das D2 Fahrwerk ist einiges der wenigen Sachen die am Civic von Excite wirklich nahezu perfekt ist. Ich gehe sogar soweit und sage das mein NX auf dem Track schneller ist als 99% der Autos hier im Thread und das obwohl er gut tief ist. Aber das Fahrwerk und die ganze Fahrwerksaufhängung ist auch nicht original.
> 
> By the way Ende März geht mein NX zum Abstimmen. Dabei werden gleich alle Eintragungen gemacht und ich kann ihn auf die Straße loslassen


Vor allem weil er so wie er eingetragen ist noch 8cm bodenfreiheit an den tiefen punkten hat..  
D2 sind schon vernünftige fahwerke, wobei das von öhlins noch geiler ist,  das in dem r32 gtr von meinem kumpel ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Jep Vorderradantrieb, Fahrwerk ist auch etwas schwach und Optik naja.


Ich wäre ja für sowas wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob du den deiner freundin anvertrauen kannst.  Ich glaub da wäre der aktuelle S1 wohl besser geeignet.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

Achja der Sturz ist nur negativ für die traktion wenn der latsch zu sehr beeinflusst wird und dementsprechend abnimmt.


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2015)

Sowohl zuviel negativ als auch positiver Sturz ist schlecht für die Traktion.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Februar 2015)

Sagte ich ja. Wenn dadurch dann der latsch verringert wird.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2015)

Was ist ein "Latsch"?

Das mit weniger Traktion stimmt nur bedingt. Wenn das Auto gerade steht und man beschleunigt, dann sollte weniger Traktion vorhanden sein. Wenn man aber aus ner Kurve, quasi noch in der Biegung, rausbeschleunigt, dann ist der Sturz hilfreich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist ein "Latsch"?
> 
> Das mit weniger Traktion stimmt nur bedingt. Wenn das Auto gerade steht und man beschleunigt, dann sollte weniger Traktion vorhanden sein. Wenn man aber aus ner Kurve, quasi noch in der Biegung, rausbeschleunigt, dann ist der Sturz hilfreich.



Aber nicht bei nem FWD ohne Sperre. Der dreht mit mehr Sturz dann noch eher durch, da das kurveninnere Rad ja noch weniger Auflagefläche hat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist ein "Latsch"?
> 
> Das mit weniger Traktion stimmt nur bedingt. Wenn das Auto gerade steht und man beschleunigt, dann sollte weniger Traktion vorhanden sein. Wenn man aber aus ner Kurve, quasi noch in der Biegung, rausbeschleunigt, dann ist der Sturz hilfreich.


Latsch ist die auflagefläche des Reifens auf dem Boden.


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2015)

Warum wird eigentlich bei 4 neuen Dämpfern immer gleich von einem Fahrwerk gesprochen?
Da gehört doch noch viel mehr dazu? Buchsen, Stabi, usw.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei nem FWD ohne Sperre. Der dreht mit mehr Sturz dann noch eher durch, da das kurveninnere Rad ja noch weniger Auflagefläche hat.




Ich geh von FWD mit Sperre aus.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum wird eigentlich bei 4 neuen Dämpfern immer gleich von einem Fahrwerk gesprochen?
> Da gehört doch noch viel mehr dazu? Buchsen, Stabi, usw.


Weil das ding gewindefahrwerk im deutschen heißt. 
Feseen sind im übrigen auch andere. Im englischen spricht man zb. Eher seltener vom fahrwerk sondern dann eher nur von den coilovers


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Hast du schlechte reifen drauf?


Sind die guten runderneuerten ausm Baumarkt.  Echt top, liegt wie ein Brett, weil die so hart wie ein Brett sind. 



s-icon schrieb:


> Um nochmal die Diskussion über Stahlbremsen vs Keramikbremsen von vor paar Seiten aufzugreifen:
> 
> Habe heute mit einem Porschehändler gesprochen, die Grauguss Bremsen  sind wesentlich standfester auf dem Track, die PCCB ist zwar geil, aber  nicht wirklich geeignet, da diese bei extremen Anforderungen verglühen.  Austausch 15k, man kann sie auch aufbereiten, allerdings ohne  TÜV.


Im Motorsport werden ja auch keine Keramikbremsen gefahren. Ist zwar ne tolle Erfindung aber viel zu anfällig. Räubert man da einmal nen bischen zu viel, sind die sofort hin.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mich würde der verbrauch mal  interessieren. Mir schwebt aber mehr ein V 250 CDI 4Matic mit halbwegs  ausstattung, aber ohne fahr- und einpark-hilfen vor. Allerding wird vor  kauf für 2-3 tage ein entsprechendes leihfahrzeug genommen und auf der  hausstrecke getestet, was er nimmt. Bei mehr als 7,5L/100km (100%  landstraße) wird das allerdings verworfen.


Neue V-Klasse ist echt nen top Auto. Übrigens sind die LED Scheinwerfer Pflichtausstattung, sonst kann man die Kiste bei Nacht stehen lassen. Das ist quasi DER Grund, warum man sich eine V-Klasse und keinen anderen Transporter holt. Außerdem ist beim 4Matic der Getriebeölwechsel wesendlich unkomplzierter als beim normalen Heckantrieb.  Die neuen V-Klassen scheinen sich auch wesendlich besser zu verkaufen als die alten. Wir haben den ganzen Hof damit vollstehen! 



s-icon schrieb:


> Die Fahrassistenten würde ich mitnehmen.


Die sind totaler Quatsch. Ist das erste, was ich ausmache. Ständig am piepen und brummen, obwohl man ganz normal fährt. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, wegen etwas kostenersparnis würde es wohl die "edition"  werden und das erste was ich in der werkstatt fragen werde ist "Wie  bekomme ich die einparkhilfe dauerhaft aus?" und "Kann man das ESP auf  knopfdruck komplett aus bekommen?".


Einparkhilfe kann ganz leicht dauerthaft abgestellt werden von der Werkstatt und ESP ist bei Bedarf auch ausstellbar. Driften würde ich aber sein lassen, das ist wegen der komischen Lenkkarakteristik sehr heikel.
Das ESP greift sowieso für einen Bulli erst recht spät. Ich bin die neue V-Klasse schon ne ganze Ecke gefahren und für so ein großes Teil ist das echt total ok.



Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist gelinde gesagt ziemlicher Quatsch.
> Wichtig ist ein gut eingestelltes Fahrwerk, ob es nun hoch oder tief  eingestellt ist spielt da keine Rolle. Zuviel Sturz ist schlecht für die  Traktion aber gut für die Kurvenlage. Ein tiefes Fahrwerk verlagert den  Schwerpunkt vom Fahrzeug weiter nach unten was ebenfalls gut für die  Kurvenlage ist. Das D2 Fahrwerk ist einiges der wenigen Sachen die am  Civic von Excite wirklich nahezu perfekt ist. Ich gehe sogar soweit und  sage das mein NX auf dem Track schneller ist als 99% der Autos hier im  Thread und das obwohl er gut tief ist. Aber das Fahrwerk und die ganze  Fahrwerksaufhängung ist auch nicht original.
> 
> By the way Ende März geht mein NX zum Abstimmen. Dabei werden gleich  alle Eintragungen gemacht und ich kann ihn auf die Straße loslassen


Das spielt sogar eine sehr große Rolle. Je tiefer das Fahrwerk, je progressiver muss die Federung ausgelegt sein. Lässt man es sehr linear, dann schlägt man ständig bis auf die Federwegsbegrenzer durch. Ein stark progressiv eingestelltes Fahrwerk neigt nunmal zum hoppeln. Fährt man ausschließlich auf neuen Rennstrecken und neu gebauten Autobahnen, dann sollte das kein Thema sein. Doch wehe da ist mal ne 5cm Welle drin.(die es auf der NOS z.B. Tonnenweise gibt)
Sehr viel Sturz ist auch nicht besonders gut für die Kurvenlage. Grade bei breiteren Reifen ist starker Sturz total Gift. Denn der Sturz darf maximal so stark sein das man den Reifen komplett auf den Sturz kippen kann. Will man viel Sturz fahren, muss der Stabi entsprechend weich, damit man das schafft. Harter Stabi+viel Sturz+tiefes Fahrwerk+harte Federung = extrem langsam. Zumal viel Sturz auch nicht besonders gut zu fahren ist. Das Einlenkverhalten verschlechtert sich, weil der Sturz ja erst in der Kurve greift. Deswegen wird man außer Driftautos auch keine Rennwagen mit starkem Sturz finden.
Dann muss man eventuell viel Nachspur an der Hinterachse fahren, um das Einlenkverhalten wieder hinzubiegen und macht sich damit dann das Auto umglaublich nervös. Das ist wie ein Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel, wenn man dann bei 160 auf der Bremse einlenkt.

Das nenn ich Selbstvertrauen.  Wieviel Abstimmungskilometer hat der denn schon runter und für welche Strecken hast du ein Setup ausgearbeitet? Hast du mal ein paar Rundenzeiten?

Gefühlte Schnelligkeit und wirklich schnell um die Strecke fahren sind 2 verschiedene Sachen. Nur weil es einem von Gefühl her schnell und sportlich vorkommt, ist man noch lange nicht besonders flott unterwegs. Viel Reifendruck fühlt sich meistens schnell an, die Uhr sagt aber was anderes. Genauso ist es bei Stabis. Harter Stabi fühlt sich immer gut an, wenn das Auto kaum kippt und wie auf Schienen fährt, ist aber nicht zwangsläufig schneller, weil man nicht mehr genug Gewichtsverlagerung auf die äußeren Räder hat.


----------



## s-icon (17. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die sind totaler Quatsch. Ist das erste, was ich ausmache. Ständig am piepen und brummen, obwohl man ganz normal fährt.



Naja das ist Geschmackssache
Als Langstreckenfahrer würde ich immer Acc, Distronic+, bestmögliches Fahrwerk und Licht nehmen.
Und wenn die Autos größer als 4,8m sind auch PDC oder Kameras dazu.
Beim Auto meiner Mutter sieht man nach hinten absolut nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2015)

V-Klasse kann man besser rückwärts fahren als nen CLS oder CLK oder diese ganzen anderen Coupe-grützen.  Der ist Eckig, da ist nen grader Abschluss. Man hat große Spiegel und gute Sicht nach Hinten.

Distronic kann man bald eh nicht mehr nutzen, wenn alle damit rumfahren. Außerdem ist das immer nur in Verbindung mit einem Navi zu haben, wegen der Bundeswehr.


----------



## s-icon (17. Februar 2015)

Wegen der Bundeswehr? Ein Navi gehört für mich eh in jedes Fahrzeug, sowas wurde von mir noch nie in Frage gestellt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Februar 2015)

Was du für ein Blödsinn erzählst. 

Bei einem Gewindefahrwerkt bleibt die länge und die Dämpfungseigenschaften immer gleich, da sozusagen der Dämpfer immer die selbe Form hat, nur die Dämper aufnahme unten sich nach oben und unten verstellen lässt. d.h. wenn es tiefer ist, ist einfach der halter höher am dämpfer. Der Federweg bleibt immer gleich, genauso wie der pre-load. 

mehr sturz ist schon okay, soweit die reifentemperatur aber gleichmäßig ist, und von innen nach aussen maximal 10-20 grad verliert. wobei es da auch auf luftdruck etc. ankommt.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wegen der Bundeswehr? Ein Navi gehört für mich eh in jedes Fahrzeug, sowas wurde von mir noch nie in Frage gestellt.



Find ich auch. Ich leih mir immer das Garmin von meinem Schwiegervater aus!


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wegen der Bundeswehr? Ein Navi gehört für mich eh in jedes Fahrzeug, sowas wurde von mir noch nie in Frage gestellt.


Nahbereichsradar darf nicht überall verwendet werden. Deswegen wird Distronic nur aktiviert, wenn man sich laut Navi in einem dafür zugelassenen Bereich befindet. Ansonsten können die mit ihrem Flugabwehrradar die ankommenden russischen Bomber nicht mehr erfassen. Wenn man kein Navi haben möchte, ist das ein saftiger Aufpreis.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was du für ein Blödsinn erzählst.
> 
> Bei einem Gewindefahrwerkt bleibt die länge und die  Dämpfungseigenschaften immer gleich, da sozusagen der Dämpfer immer die  selbe Form hat, nur die Dämper aufnahme unten sich nach oben und unten  verstellen lässt. d.h. wenn es tiefer ist, ist einfach der halter höher  am dämpfer. Der Federweg bleibt immer gleich, genauso wie der pre-load.
> 
> mehr sturz ist schon okay, soweit die reifentemperatur aber gleichmäßig  ist, und von innen nach aussen maximal 10-20 grad verliert. wobei es da  auch auf luftdruck etc. ankommt.


Hast du dir überhaubt schonmal ein Fahrwerk angeguckt? Wenn man ein Gewindefahrwerk sehr tief schraubt, dann ändert sich immer der Federweg. Ansonsten musst du auch noch die Kotflügel an deinem Honda aussägen. Denn wenn man auf der Rennstrecke fährt, muss ein Fahrwerk bis zum Anschlag durchfedern können, ohne den Kotflügel dabei auszubeulen. Wenn das Rad schon gut im Radhaus drin ist, dann klappt das nunmal nicht. Das bischen was der Tüvprüfer bei der Eintragung auf Freigang testet reicht für die Rennstrecke nicht aus.

Habe ich irgendwas von Dämpfung geschrieben? Ich vermute mal das du deine Fahrwerkskenntnisse aus NFS hast. Ich habe die ganze Zeit von Federung gesprochen und nicht von Dämpfung. Eine Feder federt und ein Dämpfer dämpft. Wenn man die Vorspannung einer Feder ändert, ändert sich die Federkennlinie. Ist nunmal so.

Du willst mir erzählen das man Sturz nach Reifentemperatur einstellt?  Hau mal noch so einen raus!


----------



## s-icon (17. Februar 2015)

Wieder was gelernt
Aber in solche Regionen bin ich bisher noch nie gekommen


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nahbereichsradar darf nicht überall verwendet werden. Deswegen wird Distronic nur aktiviert, wenn man sich laut Navi in einem dafür zugelassenen Bereich befindet. Ansonsten können die mit ihrem Flugabwehrradar die ankommenden russischen Bomber nicht mehr erfassen. Wenn man kein Navi haben möchte, ist das ein saftiger Aufpreis.



Mit Verlaub, das ist Unsinn! Nur weil das beim Daimler ggf. miteinander gekoppelt ist, heißt das nicht, dass dies so sein muss. Es ist ja nicht die einzige Kombination, die einem von den diversen Herstellern zwingend vorgeschrieben wird, ohne dass es einen erkennbaren Sinn dahinter gibt. Bei BMW kann man z.B. das Ganze ohne Navi bestellen, bei anderen Herstellern auch...

Das durch diese Kurzstrecken Radars die Flugraumüberwachung gefährdet ist, ist ein Märchen! Sonst wäre es gar nicht zulässig. "Staatsgefährdende" Technik wird sicherlich generell Probleme mit der Zulassung haben. Die Radarsysteme zur Überwachung militärischer Angelegenheiten sind auch nicht so leicht aus dem Tritt zu kriegen. Ansonsten wäre es einem pot. Feind ja auch ein leichtes diese auszuschalten. Man stelle sich vor, da stellt einer eine manipulierte V Klasse vor die Kaserne und die Russen kommen... Nicht auszudenken!

Mit dem Navi lässt sich ja auch ein Aufenthalt in einer solchen Bereich in dem es verboten sein sollte gar nicht sicher ausschließen. Immerhin könnte sich ja durch Standortschließungen oder auch Eröffnungen (zumindest in der Theorie) oder Änderung der Gefährdungslage (das ggf. sogar kurzfristig) an eben diesen Bereichen etwas ändern, das Navi bekommts nicht mit, wenn man die Karte nicht aktualisiert und dann?

Bei unseren Versuchsträgern sind z.B. meist gar keine Karten hinterlegt und dennoch funktioniert das ACC tadelos.


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2015)

Mir wurde das auf Arbeit aber ebenfalls so erklärt. Irgendwas muss da ja dran sein.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2015)

Urban Myth halt. Sicherheitsrelevantes GPS macht schon keinen Sinn weil es eben nicht immer funktioniert.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mir wurde das auf Arbeit aber ebenfalls so erklärt. Irgendwas muss da ja dran sein.



Hast du auch schon mal den Siemens Lufthaken holen müssen?


----------



## watercooled (17. Februar 2015)

Mein Part ist es eher die Praktikanten den Sechskantbohrer holen zu schicken.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Februar 2015)

Habe gerade mal ne V Klasse konfiguriert. Da ist es problemlos möglich ACC zu wählen, ohne, dass man auch ein Navi nimmt... 

Einzig auffällig sind die z.T. unverschämten Aufpreise für Selbstverständlichkeiten, die anderswo einfach so Serie sind. Aber so ist das halt!



watercooled schrieb:


> Mein Part ist es eher die Praktikanten den Sechskantbohrer holen zu schicken.



Hab mir erst vor kurzem kurze Sechskantholzbohrer (von FAMAG) geholt. Sehr praktisch die Teile!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Neue V-Klasse ist echt nen top Auto. Übrigens sind die LED Scheinwerfer Pflichtausstattung, sonst kann man die Kiste bei Nacht stehen lassen. Das ist quasi DER Grund, warum man sich eine V-Klasse und keinen anderen Transporter holt.


Naja... die anderen haben dann halt xenon. Aber keine angst, die LED-scheinwerfer wären ob so oder so mit in der ausstattung gelandet. Ich will weg von den H7-funzeln. 


> Außerdem ist beim 4Matic der Getriebeölwechsel wesendlich unkomplzierter als beim normalen Heckantrieb.


Dafür wurde der motor für längs verbaut. Wenn da mal vorne was gewechselt werden muß (zahnriemen, steuerkette oder sonst was) muß ja garantiert das halbe auto zerlegt werden. 


> Einparkhilfe kann ganz leicht dauerthaft abgestellt werden von der Werkstatt und ESP ist bei Bedarf auch ausstellbar.


Das klingt gut. Ich komme ohne einparkhilfe bedeutend streßfreier und schneller in enge parklücken als mit. (nur mit großen lücken hab ich probleme )


> Driften würde ich aber sein lassen, das ist wegen der komischen Lenkkarakteristik sehr heikel.


Ich konnte zwar, mangels schnee, mit dem firmen-T5 noch nicht groß testen, aber das eine mal ging es überraschend gut. Allerdings gibt es da einen handbremshebel, den mercedes nicht hat. Da müßte ich das eher über gas geben realisieren, fals die motor-charakteristik das zulässt.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nahbereichsradar darf nicht überall verwendet  werden. Deswegen wird Distronic nur aktiviert, wenn man sich laut Navi  in einem dafür zugelassenen Bereich befindet. Ansonsten können die mit  ihrem Flugabwehrradar die *ankommenden russischen Bomber* nicht mehr erfassen.


Ich denke eher, du siehst mit deinem auto auf deren radar dann wie ein russischer bomber aus. 

@s-icon
Hab mal in den konfigurator für den H1 geschaut und muß sagen, die aufpreisliste ist... wie soll ich sagen... überschaubar. Hab so auf die schnelle weder stand- noch sitzheizung gefunden. Klima ist bei hyundai hoffentlich serie, denn ohne geht garnicht. Dazu benötige ich eine verstellbare lordosenstütze (man wird ja nicht jünger und fährt auch mal weitere strecken) und ein boardcomputer wäre auch nett. Das sind quasi meine minimum-anforderungen.
Ein allrad-antreib wäre dagegen wünschenswert was auch der grund dafür ist, das die V-klasse eine 4-matic werden würde.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> mehr sturz ist schon okay, soweit die reifentemperatur aber gleichmäßig ist, und von innen nach aussen maximal 10-20 grad verliert. wobei es da auch auf luftdruck etc. ankommt.



Ich schließe mich Badfrag an: Hau' nochmal so einen raus, dann wird das hier heute noch irre komisch werden 
Man man merkt, dass du von der ganzen Thematik noch sehr wenig Ahnung hast.


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dafür wurde der motor für längs verbaut. Wenn da mal vorne was gewechselt werden muß (zahnriemen, steuerkette oder sonst was) muß ja garantiert das halbe auto zerlegt werden.



ist heute bei vielen mit Quermotor auch nicht mehr so einfach.  Schonmal beim Golf V R32 alle Riemen gewechselt - evtl noch Steuerkette + Spanner - viel Spass 

Aber das ist noch Kleinkram: am besten sind noch so schöne Konstruktionen wie Renault Modus wo du vorne alles demontieren darfst um folgendes Meisterstück abzuliefern: am Abblendlicht das Leuchtmittel zu wechseln


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hast du dir überhaubt schonmal ein Fahrwerk angeguckt? Wenn man ein Gewindefahrwerk sehr tief schraubt, dann ändert sich immer der Federweg. Ansonsten musst du auch noch die Kotflügel an deinem Honda aussägen. Denn wenn man auf der Rennstrecke fährt, muss ein Fahrwerk bis zum Anschlag durchfedern können, ohne den Kotflügel dabei auszubeulen. Wenn das Rad schon gut im Radhaus drin ist, dann klappt das nunmal nicht. Das bischen was der Tüvprüfer bei der Eintragung auf Freigang testet reicht für die Rennstrecke nicht aus.
> 
> Habe ich irgendwas von Dämpfung geschrieben? Ich vermute mal das du deine Fahrwerkskenntnisse aus NFS hast. Ich habe die ganze Zeit von Federung gesprochen und nicht von Dämpfung. Eine Feder federt und ein Dämpfer dämpft. Wenn man die Vorspannung einer Feder ändert, ändert sich die Federkennlinie. Ist nunmal so.
> 
> Du willst mir erzählen das man Sturz nach Reifentemperatur einstellt?  Hau mal noch so einen raus!




Ich sage doch Pre Load, also Feder Vorspannung, die stellt man einmal vernünftig ein und gut ist.  Der Pre Load ist ja nicht zum tieferlegen da, sondern das die Feder nicht rumspringt, soll die einfach nur festhalten. Die macht man nicht so weit hoch wie möglich. Wird übrigens auch Kontrolliert beim Tüv und steht in der Eintragung. Zum tieferlegen schraubt man den Dämpfer tiefer nicht den Preload. 
Da ändert sich gar nix am Fahrwerksverhalten. 

Bis zum Kotflügelanfang sind noch ein paar cm Platz, zumal der auch nicht den Kotflügel wegdrückt wenn du einfederst, das Rad geht nämlich in den Radkasten, da ist noch genug Platz. Da muss nix ausgebeult werden. Vor allem vorne, da könnte ich locker auf ET0 gehen.

Man stellt es nicht über die Temperatur ein, aber die Temperatur ist ein Indiz für Fehleinstellung und ein Richtwert.


----------



## s-icon (17. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @s-icon
> Hab mal in den konfigurator für den H1 geschaut und muß sagen, die aufpreisliste ist... wie soll ich sagen... überschaubar. Hab so auf die schnelle weder stand- noch sitzheizung gefunden. Klima ist bei hyundai hoffentlich serie, denn ohne geht garnicht.



Sitzheizung ist im Premium serie, Klima ebenso Standheizung kostet  ca 500-600€?
Lordösenstütze hatte ich zwar immer in der Aufpreisliste, weiß aber gar nicht was es ist


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. Februar 2015)

Ist in der Rückenlehne der Sitze (bzw. des Fahrersitzes) verbaut und stützt die Lendenwirbel.
Ich möchte kein Auto mehr ohne dieses Ding fahren.
Gerade auf Langstrecken sehr nützlich.


----------



## s-icon (17. Februar 2015)

Danke, das nutze ich natürlich auch und kann ohne gar nicht, das würde sich extrem unbequem anfühlen.
Heute eine Einladung zum Porscheevent in Leipzig bekommen, Besichtigung des Werkes, Offroaderfahrung sammeln und auf die Werksrennstrecke.
Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist Unsinn! Nur weil das beim Daimler ggf. miteinander gekoppelt ist, heißt das nicht, dass dies so sein muss. Es ist ja nicht die einzige Kombination, die einem von den diversen Herstellern zwingend vorgeschrieben wird, ohne dass es einen erkennbaren Sinn dahinter gibt. Bei BMW kann man z.B. das Ganze ohne Navi bestellen, bei anderen Herstellern auch...
> 
> Das durch diese Kurzstrecken Radars die Flugraumüberwachung gefährdet ist, ist ein Märchen! Sonst wäre es gar nicht zulässig. "Staatsgefährdende" Technik wird sicherlich generell Probleme mit der Zulassung haben. Die Radarsysteme zur Überwachung militärischer Angelegenheiten sind auch nicht so leicht aus dem Tritt zu kriegen. Ansonsten wäre es einem pot. Feind ja auch ein leichtes diese auszuschalten. Man stelle sich vor, da stellt einer eine manipulierte V Klasse vor die Kaserne und die Russen kommen... Nicht auszudenken!
> 
> ...


Die alten Daimler System haben nunmal im gleichen Frequenzspektrum gearbeitet. Kann sein das die neuste Generation andere Radarfrequenzen benutzt. Ich gucke mal was ich darüber finde.

Das Versuchsträger quasi alles dürfen, ist ja schon lange bekannt. Und ich glaube wenn man wirklich anfängt das Radar zu stören, dann stehen da ganz schnell ein paar grüne und nehmen deine modifizierte V-Klasse unter Beschuss. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dafür wurde der motor für längs verbaut. Wenn da mal vorne was  gewechselt werden muß (zahnriemen, steuerkette oder sonst was) muß ja  garantiert das halbe auto zerlegt werden.


Keilriemen braucht man quasi nur neben das Auto legen, dann springt der schon drauf. Steuerkette beim LKW ist ganz ungut.  Der OM651 hat die Kette getriebeseitig verbaut und da ist beim LKW quasi das Armaturenbrett drüber. Allerdings würde ich mir da keine großen Sorgen machen. Die Kette hat keinen Tauschintervall. Probleme mit der Kette sind bei den neuen OM651 auch schon lange aussortiert.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich sage doch Pre Load, also Feder  Vorspannung, die stellt man einmal vernünftig ein und gut ist.  Der Pre  Load ist ja nicht zum tieferlegen da, sondern das die Feder nicht  rumspringt, soll die einfach nur festhalten. Die macht man nicht so weit  hoch wie möglich. Wird übrigens auch Kontrolliert beim Tüv und steht in  der Eintragung. Zum tieferlegen schraubt man den Dämpfer tiefer nicht  den Preload.
> Da ändert sich gar nix am Fahrwerksverhalten.
> 
> Bis zum Kotflügelanfang sind noch ein paar cm Platz, zumal der auch  nicht den Kotflügel wegdrückt wenn du einfederst, das Rad geht nämlich  in den Radkasten, da ist noch genug Platz. Da muss nix ausgebeult  werden. Vor allem vorne, da könnte ich locker auf ET0 gehen.
> ...


Federvorspannung definiert mit die Federkennlinie. Das wird nicht allein durch die Bauart der Feder gemacht.

Du musst auch mal dein Auto mit eingelenkten Rädern voll durchfedern, wenn man mal ein paar Curbs mitnimmt. Da kann man dann nicht beliebig tief runterdrehen. Du solltest vielleicht mal ein Fachbuch zum Thema Fahrwerk kaufen und nicht aus irgendwelchen NFS Foren oder von Youtube dir das Wissen aneignen. Am besten mal Begriffe wie (jetzt ausnahmsweise in Englisch )"bump steer", "Nachlauf" und Lenkrollhalbmesser anschauen und warum ein Fahrwerk nicht in jeder Höhe korrekt arbeiten kann. Federvorspannung, was es bewirkt und was die Vorteile von harter und weicher Dämpfung sind. Dann gibt es noch verschieden Federtypen, die sich ziemlich von einander unterscheiden.(damit meine ich nur Schraubenfedern)
Bevor du wieder so viel heiße Luft rauspustest, vielleicht erstmal schlau machen. Alles andere ist einfach nur köstlich.

Und wenn ein Reifen von innen nach außen 20°C Unterschied hat, dann brauch man kein Thermometer um das festzustellen. Dann hängt der Reifen außen in der Luft und die Kiste fährt schrecklich.


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hast du dir überhaubt schonmal ein Fahrwerk angeguckt? Wenn man ein Gewindefahrwerk sehr tief schraubt, dann ändert sich immer der Federweg. Ansonsten musst du auch noch die Kotflügel an deinem Honda aussägen. Denn wenn man auf der Rennstrecke fährt, muss ein Fahrwerk bis zum Anschlag durchfedern können, ohne den Kotflügel dabei auszubeulen. Wenn das Rad schon gut im Radhaus drin ist, dann klappt das nunmal nicht. Das bischen was der Tüvprüfer bei der Eintragung auf Freigang testet reicht für die Rennstrecke nicht aus.



Falsch... 
Es gibt verschiedene Bauformen von Gewindefahrwerken. Bei meinem z.B. dreht man die Dämpferpatrone und somit bleibt die Federvorspannung immer die gleiche. Egal ob 10mm Tieferlegung oder 100mm Tieferlegung. Genau so bleibt die Härte auch immer gleich, diese stellt man per Zug und Druck über ein Rad am Dämpfer ein. Ich musste an meinen Kotflügeln auch nix ziehen oder ausschneiden und trotzdem kann ich ihn eingelenkt über Kreuz einfedern und es schleift nichts.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die alten Daimler System haben nunmal im gleichen Frequenzspektrum gearbeitet. Kann sein das die neuste Generation andere Radarfrequenzen benutzt. Ich gucke mal was ich darüber finde.



Selbst wenn das so ist, dann stört es dennoch mit absoluter Sicherheit keine militärische (oder auch zivile) Überwachung. Andernfalls hätte das System schlicht keine Zulassung bekommen! Bei dem Thema handelt es sich um eine urban legend und nich mehr.

Generell halte ich es auch für ausgeschlossen, dass die Dinger überhaupt irgendwas stören. Ansonsten würde ja das System nicht zuverlässig funktionieren wenn mehrere Autos damit dicht beieinander unterwegs sind - das wäre äußerst kontraproduktiv!

Dazu ist auch nicht nachvollziehbar warum diese Miniradaranlagen mit ein paar Metern Reichweite Störungen verursachen sollten, zivile Radaranlagen zur Flugüberwachung oder auch in Flugzeugen, Schiffen usw. mit sehr großen Reichweiten aber nicht... Auch hier, fatal, wenn sich die Radaranlagen verschiedener Flugzeuge gegenseitig stören würden!



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Versuchsträger quasi alles dürfen, ist ja schon lange bekannt.



Das ist Unfug! Versuchsträger müssen sich genauso an geltendes Recht halten wie andere Fahrzeuge auch. Allerdings überwacht hier nicht TÜV, Dekra und deren Wettbewerber, sondern der jeweilige Betreiber (also der Fahrzeughersteller oder eben der Zulieferer) ist allein verantwortlich. Die genauen Bestimmungen kenn ich jetzt auch nicht, aber in unseren Autos liegen immer entsprechende Unterlagen.

In dem Fall ist es aber keine Eigenschaft von Versuchträgern, die Navikarte zu entfernen (also je nach Modell / Alter die DVD, die SD Karte o.ä.) zu entfernen oder auch eine veraltete einzusetzen ist für alle zulässig und im Falle der veralteten Karte auch nicht unüblich. Das ACC System schaltet deswegen nicht ab. 
Außerdem  ist es zulässig in Bereiche zu fahren, die nicht auf der Navikarte verzeichnet sind ohne das Teilsysteme deaktiviert werden. Als Beispiel sei ein Frankreichurlaub mit einer D-A-CH Navikarte genannt (oder Franzosen die bei uns Urlaub machen) - sicherlich nicht ganz exotisch...


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2015)

Evtl. hat TheBadFrag mit seinen russischen Bombern da "ein wenig" übertrieben aber etwas Wahrheit scheint schon an der Sache dran zu sein. Zumindest dachte man das wohl in 2005 (was aktuelleres konnte ich auf die Schnelle nicht finden):



> Die Frequenzvergabe hatte sich u.a. deswegen verzögert, weil einige EU-Länder Unverträglichkeitsrisiken mit anderen  Anwendern befürchtet hatten: Das Nahbereichsradar nutzt Frequenzbänder, die derzeit anderweitig verwendet werden, unter  anderem für Mobiltelefone, Wettersatelliten, Radioteleskope und Polizeiradar.
> ( ... )
> Nach 2013, wenn die  Zahl der mit Kurzstreckenradar (SSR) ausgerüsteten Kraftfahrzeuge so hoch sein könnte, dass andere Funkdienste  beeinträchtigt werden könnten, müssen neue Radaranwendungen ein anderes Frequenzband nutzen (79 GHz), das die EU  sowieso bevorzugt. Die Technik hierfür ist jedoch noch nicht weit genug entwickelt, so dass nun zunächst die  24GHz-Technik als Übergangslösung genehmigt wurde.
> 
> Quelle: EU gibt Funkfrequenz für Pkw-Nahbereichsradar frei - Archiv [Autokiste]


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2015)

Dass man mit einem Radar Kurzstrecken-Abstandsmesser einen anderen Radar Kurzstrecken-Abstandsmesser stören kann wenn beide entgegengesetzt Senden ist aber schon ein bisschen was Anderes als die Luftraumüberwachung zu gefärden. Wird aber wohl einer der Gründe sein warum die Polizei in Zukunft mehr mit LiDAR messen will.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. Februar 2015)

Das Technik, die auf Funk basiert sich gegenseitig stören kann bestreitet ja niemand. Aber (!) muss die Technik so robust sein, dass diese Störungen die Funktionsfähigkeit solcher Systeme nicht beeinflussen. Andernfalls wäre ein ACC nicht einsetzbar. D.h. Sicherheitstechnik, die im Zweifelsfall nicht verlässlich ist, weil der Beifahrer gerade telefoniert macht keinen Sinn!

Abhilfe ist ja leicht zu schaffen indem man auf ein anderes Frequenzband ausweicht wenn die Belastung grenzwertig wird. So wird ja auch offenbar reagiert, nachdem absehbar war, dass die Belastung höher wird.

Aber der Auslöser der Diskussion war ja die zwingende Kopplung mit einem Navi, dass dann das System in bestimmten Gegenden abschaltet. Das ist aber unsinnig, nicht zuletzt weil das Militär andere, reservierte Frequenzen verwendet und natürlich weil die Navis aus diversen, oben angeführten Gründen, so eine Aufgabe gar nicht leisten könnte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Falsch...
> Es gibt verschiedene Bauformen von Gewindefahrwerken. Bei meinem z.B. dreht man die Dämpferpatrone und somit bleibt die Federvorspannung immer die gleiche. Egal ob 10mm Tieferlegung oder 100mm Tieferlegung. Genau so bleibt die Härte auch immer gleich, diese stellt man per Zug und Druck über ein Rad am Dämpfer ein. Ich musste an meinen Kotflügeln auch nix ziehen oder ausschneiden und trotzdem kann ich ihn eingelenkt über Kreuz einfedern und es schleift nichts.


Das es verschiedene Bauarten gibt ist mir schon klar. Dann wird das bei deinem Auto wohl ein sonderfall sein, das du trotz langem Federweg sehr tief gehen kannst. Bei den meisten anderen Autos kann man den langen Federweg nicht beibehalten beim Tieferlegen. Von der Dämpfung habe ich ja auch nie gesprochen. Die kann man immer seperat von der Federung einstellen.
Wichtig ist halt das man bevor man auf die Rennstrecke fährt sicherstellt das ein voll eingefedertes Rad auch noch den kompletten Einschlag machen kann. Das kann sonst nämlich übel enden. Kugelgelenke von der Lenkung z.B. machen auch nicht unbegrenzt viel mit. Irgendwann sind die am Anschlag.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das so ist, dann stört es dennoch  mit absoluter Sicherheit keine militärische (oder auch zivile)  Überwachung. Andernfalls hätte das System schlicht keine Zulassung  bekommen! Bei dem Thema handelt es sich um eine urban legend und nich  mehr.
> 
> Generell halte ich es auch für ausgeschlossen, dass die Dinger überhaupt  irgendwas stören. Ansonsten würde ja das System nicht zuverlässig  funktionieren wenn mehrere Autos damit dicht beieinander unterwegs sind -  das wäre äußerst kontraproduktiv!
> 
> ...


Stell dir vor, die Systeme arbeiten auch nicht zuverlässig, wenn viele Autos mit dem gleichen System auf engem Raum fahren. Dann bekommt man nämlich immer den schönen Fehlercode "Radarsensor durch Fremdsender gestört". Wenn er es nicht schafft eine Frequenz zu wählen ohne Überlagerungen, dann schaltet sich Distronic mit einer Meldung im KI ab.

Hatte heute keine Zeit mal genau nachzugucken, allerdings arbeiten die neuen Systeme wirklich mit anderen Frequenzen.

...habe heute nen Mini mk2 repariert.  ...der hat auch außer Licht und nem Radio sonst nix weiter an Bord. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das Technik, die auf Funk basiert sich  gegenseitig stören kann bestreitet ja niemand. Aber (!) muss die Technik  so robust sein, dass diese Störungen die Funktionsfähigkeit solcher  Systeme nicht beeinflussen. Andernfalls wäre ein ACC nicht einsetzbar.  D.h. Sicherheitstechnik, die im Zweifelsfall nicht verlässlich ist, weil  der Beifahrer gerade telefoniert macht keinen Sinn!
> 
> Abhilfe ist ja leicht zu schaffen indem man auf ein anderes Frequenzband  ausweicht wenn die Belastung grenzwertig wird. So wird ja auch offenbar  reagiert, nachdem absehbar war, dass die Belastung höher wird.
> 
> Aber der Auslöser der Diskussion war ja die zwingende Kopplung mit einem  Navi, dass dann das System in bestimmten Gegenden abschaltet. Das ist  aber unsinnig, nicht zuletzt weil das Militär andere, reservierte  Frequenzen verwendet und natürlich weil die Navis aus diversen, oben  angeführten Gründen, so eine Aufgabe gar nicht leisten könnte.


Man muss nur bei Schneefall ein bischen fahren, bis sich vor dem Radarsensor eine Eisplatte gebildet hat und schon geht es nicht mehr. Wirklich robust ist das System nicht. Allerdings ist das halt technisch bedingt so bei jedem Hersteller.

Und warum gab es dann die Kopplung mit dem Navi, dass das System in bestimmten Bereichen abgeschaltet hat? Leben da Fledermäuse, die kein Radar vertragen oder was?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2015)

Aber der Mini hatte eben Radio und wahrscheinlich auch Türen, also deutlich mehr "Ausstattung" als unserer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2015)

Mini ohne Türen? Reines Motorsportfahrzeug?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2015)

Reiner Moke


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2015)

Ach so ein Teil.  Bei den Rennfahrzeugen haben die früher ja auch oft die Türen zugemacht für mehr Stabilität. Dann konnte man halt nur noch durchs Fenster raus.


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Stell dir vor, die Systeme arbeiten auch nicht zuverlässig, wenn viele Autos mit dem gleichen System auf engem Raum fahren. Dann bekommt man nämlich immer den schönen Fehlercode "Radarsensor durch Fremdsender gestört". Wenn er es nicht schafft eine Frequenz zu wählen ohne Überlagerungen, dann schaltet sich Distronic mit einer Meldung im KI ab.



Bestimmt 90% der Fahrzeuge die ich bis jetzt am Xentry hatte hatten genau diesen Fehler 
Ich glaube der Code ist schon ab Werk drin.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum gab es dann die Kopplung mit dem Navi, dass das System in bestimmten Bereichen abgeschaltet hat? Leben da Fledermäuse, die kein Radar vertragen oder was?



Da es die Systeme auch ohne Navi gibt, dieses ggf. mangels aktueller Karte oder gar ganz ohne Karte nicht zwingend ordnungsgemäß arbeitet und wenn kein Empfang ist gar nicht ist so eine Kopplung fragwürdig bis sinnlos. Wie gesagt urban myth...


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ach so ein Teil.  Bei den Rennfahrzeugen haben die früher ja auch oft die Türen zugemacht für mehr Stabilität. Dann konnte man halt nur noch durchs Fenster raus.



Früher? In der NASCAR ist das noch heute so...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Da es die Systeme auch ohne Navi gibt, dieses ggf. mangels aktueller Karte oder gar ganz ohne Karte nicht zwingend ordnungsgemäß arbeitet und wenn kein Empfang ist gar nicht ist so eine Kopplung fragwürdig bis sinnlos. Wie gesagt urban myth...


Warum soll es ein Urban Myth sein, wenn es so ist? Probier es doch bei einem w220 mal aus. Distronic nur mit GPS Empfang. Aber das Auto weis sicherlich von diesem Mythos und spielt dir was vor.  



Seabound schrieb:


> Früher? In der NASCAR ist das noch heute so...


Die fahren ja auch noch mit Vergaser.  Ammis sind halt noch nicht im Zeitalter der modernen Autos angekommen.


----------



## watercooled (19. Februar 2015)

Tut grade nichts zum Thema aber vielleicht muss ja jemand schmunzeln


----------



## ich558 (19. Februar 2015)

Das dritte ist gut


----------



## dsdenni (19. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Tut grade nichts zum Thema aber vielleicht muss ja jemand schmunzeln



Nicht nur vielleicht


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum soll es ein Urban Myth sein, wenn es so ist? Probier es doch bei einem w220 mal aus. Distronic nur mit GPS Empfang. Aber das Auto weis sicherlich von diesem Mythos und spielt dir was vor.



Das Daimler das als Ausstattung kombiniert mag ja so sein, nur hat das keinen technischen Hintergrund, sondern einen kommerziellen. So ähnlich wie man bei manchen Herstellern z.B. ein Lederlenkrad nur in Verbindung mit beheizbaren Außenspiegeln bekommen hat... SInn macht es keinen, aber Gewinn!


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2015)

Zumindest in der Theorie.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum soll es ein Urban Myth sein, wenn es so ist? Probier es doch bei einem w220 mal aus. Distronic nur mit GPS Empfang. Aber das Auto weis sicherlich von diesem Mythos und spielt dir was vor.


Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass die Daten des GPS unterstützend hinzugezogen werden, so wie hier für den Audi A8 beschrieben:



> Das ist aber noch nicht alles, denn zusätzlich werden noch die GPS-Daten mit
> in die Berechnung einbezogen. So hält der A8 selbst auf kurviger Strecke, wenn
> beispielsweise der Vordermann kurzzeitig aus dem Bereich aller optischen
> Erfassungsgeräte flieht, die zuletzt gefahrene Geschwindigkeit. Andere Systeme
> ...



Das klingt für mich wesentlich einleuchtender als die Theorie, dass die Kopplung beider Systeme auf Grund von Störungen von Flughäfen oder militärischen Sperrgebieten etc. geschieht.


----------



## Anticrist (20. Februar 2015)

Das sind keine Störungen sondern gesetzliche Vorgaben. Militär, Polizei, Flugüberwachung etc senden auf speziellen Frequenzen, in deren Umgebung dürfen keine Störquellen sein.
Wenn etwas auf dieser Frequenz funkt, muss es automatisch die Frequenz freigeben, sobald es in den Bereich solcher Sendemasten kommt.
Eben zB wenn man an einem Flughagen, einer MIlitärbasis etc vorbeifährt.

Das Problem kennt man aus Berlin, wenn man eine Fritzbox hat und am Wasser wohnt.
Wenn man einen speziellen WLAN Kanal eingestellt hat, wechselt die Box jedesmal automatisch auf einen anderen, wenn die Wasserschutzpolizei vorbeifährt.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2015)

Das klingt für mich ehrlich gesagt nicht logisch. Warum nutzt eine Fritzbox denn überhaupt einen Kanal, der für die Wasserschutzpolizei reserviert ist. Geht Deine Mikrowelle auch aus, wenn die mit ihrem Boot vorbeifahren?  Sorry, ich will das nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen aber das scheint mir ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass die Behörden eine Frequenz nutzen, die scheinbar von nem simplen WLAN-Router (bspsw. mit custom Firmware ohne automatischen Kanalwechsel) gestört werden könnte.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Februar 2015)

Gleich beginnt meine erste Fahrstunde, mal sehen wies läuft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2015)

Das halte ich jetzt auch für groben Unfug. Es sei denn die Wasserschutzpolizei hat nen dicken WLAN-Accesspoint aufm Dach


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Gleich beginnt meine erste Fahrstunde, mal sehen wies läuft.



Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Anticrist (20. Februar 2015)

Es geht nicht um einen W-Lan Kanal sondern um eine Frequenz, da man die bei einer Fritzbox manuell einstellen kann.
Ich glaube mittlerweile ist diese Frequenz ganz gesperrt, aber alte Boxen ohne Update können das sicherlich noch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um einen W-Lan Kanal sondern um eine Frequenz, da man die bei einer Fritzbox manuell einstellen kann.
> Ich glaube mittlerweile ist diese Frequenz ganz gesperrt, aber alte Boxen ohne Update können das sicherlich noch



Welche Frequenz soll das sein? Zur Auswahl stehen 2,4ghz und 5ghz.


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2015)

UKW 90.10

Was haben die Kfzler hier im Thread denn im ersten/zweiten Lehrjahr als Netto Vergütung bekommen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Februar 2015)

Zu wenig.


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2015)

Das ist klar  Schreib mal PN.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gute Fahrt!



Danke, ist eigentlich gut gelaufen. 
Bloß fahren manche in der Stadt echt wie Sau. 
In der ersten Fahrstunde schon fast ne halbe gefahrenbremsung hingelegt. 
Wobei sich so ein 6er Golf schon gut fährt.


----------



## Hitman-47 (20. Februar 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wobei sich so ein 6er Golf schon gut fährt.



Editier das lieber raus oder formulier es um, ich seh hier schon mindestens drölf dutzend Posts eintrudeln, die (vielleicht nicht ganz unberechtigterweise) die Aussage kritisieren weil du keinen Vergleich hast


----------



## killer196 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte n golf 7 in der fahrschule, die fahren sich um nicht "gut" zu sagen, einfach.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Februar 2015)

Naja ein ausgelutschter Fahrschulgolf ist ja nun nicht grade die Fahrmaschine schlecht hin. 

(so, meinen Teil der Kritik erledigt)


----------



## killer196 (20. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja ein ausgelutschter Fahrschulgolf ist ja nun nicht grade die Fahrmaschine schlecht hin.
> 
> (so, meinen Teil der Kritik erledigt)


Ich hatte n neuen mit jungfräulichen 1400km


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2015)

Meiner hatte auch erst 8k drauf, der Porsche hatte 6k.
Wenn man nicht gerade in der letzten Hinterhof Fahrschule ist dann bekommt man da kaum Autos mit über 100k.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Februar 2015)

> der Porsche hatte 6k.


Ein porsche in ner fahrschule?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ein porsche in ner fahrschule?



Da will ich auch hin 

Ja mit gut meinte ich ja einfach, typisches Fahrschul Auto halt. 
Also Mercedes und BMW hat die Fahrschule hier auch stehen.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar nur ein "Hausfrauenporsche", aber bei weitem nicht die einzige Fahrschule hier in der Gegend, die sowas fährt.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2015)

Welche Bedeutung hat das L vorne drauf?


----------



## watercooled (20. Februar 2015)

Fahranfänger. Ist afaik in AT so.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück steht "Hausfrauenporsche" in Anführungszeichen. Sonst würde ich jetzt anfangen zu diskutieren


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> UKW 90.10
> 
> Was haben die Kfzler hier im Thread denn im ersten/zweiten Lehrjahr als Netto Vergütung bekommen?



Das müssten knapp 700Euro im ersten und knapp 720Euro im zweiten sein. Im dritten knapp unter 800Euro und im vierten knapp drüber. Alles in allem viel zu wenig...


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2015)

Im ersten hast du was bekommen? Toll. Ich nicht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Februar 2015)

Lol wer arbeitet schon ein Jahr kostenlos.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ein porsche in ner fahrschule?



Ich habe bei ner Academy-Fahrschule meinen Führerschein gemacht und die haben auch nen Porsche Cayman und in Stuttgart hatten sie auch mal nen Hummer H2, aber kp mehr ob sie den immer noch haben.


----------



## riedochs (21. Februar 2015)

Eine andere Sicht auf den deutschen TuV : Die Autoprüfer | Einsfestival


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2015)

Hier bei uns haben die Fahrschulen hauptsächlich Golf 7, GLK, B-Klasse Tourer und Audi Q3.
Außerdem sieht man noch des öfteren X1, 3er und eben Boxster.


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte einen Opel Corsa in der Fahrschule. Mit Erdgas und 100 PS xD

Zum Glück hab ich jetzt ein schnelleres Auto, das - wie ich letztens herausgefunden habe - 240 km/h (laut Tacho) schafft. Also dass es das laut Datenblatt kann, wusste ich auch schon vorher, aber hab die Geschwindigkeit endlich mal erreicht, ohne ausgebremst zu werden xD


----------



## maCque (21. Februar 2015)

Unser Fahrlehrer hatte nen S2000 Cabrio, das müssen wohl die besten Fahrstunden in der Gegend gewesen sein ^^ Ich höre heut noch seinen Spruch: "Wir habens heut eilig, passt gut auf, denn so fährt man NICHT Auto!"


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2015)

Bedeutet, dass man die Prüfung dann in einem anderen Auto machen musste? Schließlich muss der Prüfer ja irgendwo sitzen.


----------



## maCque (21. Februar 2015)

Ja korrekt, es war quasi nicht das "Hauptauto" sondern nur ein Zusatzfahrzeug. Das haben wir benutzt wenn man sonst keine weiteren Fahrschüler hatte und mal gutes Wetter war. Das ist man quasi nur gefahren wenn man Fahrschullehrers Liebling im Sommer war und man mal nen anderes Auto fahren kennenlernen durfte/solle/konnte. Normal gelernt haste aufn StinoGolf. Ich durfte in der Kiste nur 1x mitfahren, selber fahren durften wie gesagt nur Auserwählte.


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2015)

Ah ok, ja so als "Abwechslung" ist das ja gar nicht schlecht. Ich dachte jetzt, man macht die (alle) Fahrstunden auf dem Auto und die Prüfung dann in nem Standardgolf. Das wäre dann wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so optimal.


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn ein Stino Golf?


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Stino Golf?



Stino=stinknormal


----------



## maCque (21. Februar 2015)

Stino heißt Stinknormal, dachte das wäre ein gebräuchliches Wort was jeder halbwegs junge Mensch kennt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Februar 2015)

Lol in den s2000 muss man auch erstmal reinpassen.


----------



## Preisi (21. Februar 2015)

Meine Fahrschule hatte ja nen Audi A3 und nen A4. Und die wurden jedes Jahr durch die neuen Modelle ersetzt  Und die Motorräder waren alle von KTM (Duke 125/250/390/690)


----------



## Seeefe (21. Februar 2015)

Meine Fahrschule hat nur Fahrzeuge von VW gehabt. Krankheitsbediengt bin ich während meiner Führerscheinzeit längere Zeit ausgefallen. Davor wars immer ein normaler Golf, als ich wieder fahren konnte musste ich mich mit nem VW Up begnügen, aber zur Prüfung wurde wieder der Golf gefahren


----------



## s-icon (21. Februar 2015)

Wir hatten ein Audi A3 und einen Ferrari 360 gehabt in der Fahrschule gehabt.
Die Ferrari Fahrstunde war einmalig und hat 14€ mehr gekostet.


----------



## Memphys (21. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auf nem 6er Golf gelernt, der war nicht so pralle, allerdings auch am Ende seiner Lebensdauer angekommen (2 Wochen nach meiner Prüfung hat er nen 7er gekriegt). Der 6er war allerdings so eingestellt, dass man den selbst am Berg nur mit Kupplung anfahren kann 
Das Anfahren auch mit Gas geht hat mir in der FS nie einer gesagt.

Den 7er bin ich allerdings auch schon gefahren, da ich den Fahrlehrer auch privat kenne, der ging besser... Hat allerdings auch wesentlich mehr PS, weil er irgendwelche Sonderausstattung hat, die nur mit nen großen Motor verbaut wird (meinte er zumindest)


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ich hab auf nem 6er Golf gelernt, der war nicht so pralle, allerdings auch am Ende seiner Lebensdauer angekommen (2 Wochen nach meiner Prüfung hat er nen 7er gekriegt). Der 6er war allerdings so eingestellt, dass man den selbst am Berg nur mit Kupplung anfahren kann
> Das Anfahren auch mit Gas geht hat mir in der FS nie einer gesagt.



So "eingestellt" war der vermutlich nicht. Der hatte einfach genug Drehmoment.


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2015)

Ist bei meinem G7 auch so gewesen.
Laut meinem Fahrlehrer werden viele Autos bissl anders gemappt, so das die Fahrschüler es leichter haben das anfahren zu lernen.
Kommt unterm Strich billiger für die Schüler.


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2015)

Was wird denn da "gemappt", das Standgas auf 2000U/min?  Ganz ehrlich? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Das Auto, das sich der Fahranfänger hinterher kauft ist ja auch nicht entsprechend modifiziert, was genau sollte das also bringen, außer, dass der Fahrschüler das Fahrschulauto eventuell weniger oft abwürgt?


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2015)

Nein, unten rum mehr Drehmoment. Der regelt die Drehzahl aggressiver nach und so n kram.

Du lernst ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr am Berg anfahren. Auto Hold lässt grüßen.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Im ersten hast du was bekommen? Toll. Ich nicht



Natürlich, jeder bekommt im ersten Lehrjahr ein Gehalt das ist doch gesetzlich geregelt.
Du bist doch nicht ernsthaft kostenlos ein Jahr arbeiten gegangen oder?


----------



## watercooled (21. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme 60€, da ich aber auch irgendwie in die Schule/auf Arbeit kommen muss bleibt da nix über. 
In meiner Klasse bekommt auch fast niemand was.


----------



## Seeefe (21. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich bekomme 60€, da ich aber auch irgendwie in die Schule/auf Arbeit kommen muss bleibt da nix über.
> In meiner Klasse bekommt auch fast niemand was.



Und du bist dir sicher das du in dem Jahr auch eine Ausbildung gemacht hast und kein Praktikum?


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich bekomme 60€, da ich aber auch irgendwie in die Schule/auf Arbeit kommen muss bleibt da nix über.
> In meiner Klasse bekommt auch fast niemand was.



Dann machst du aber keine Ausbildung zum KfZ-Mechatroniker sondern irgend ein Langzeitpraktikum oder ähnliches. Ausbildung egal in welcher Branche wird nicht mit 60Euro vergütet.


----------



## keinnick (21. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich bekomme 60€, da ich aber auch irgendwie in die Schule/auf Arbeit kommen muss bleibt da nix über.
> In meiner Klasse bekommt auch fast niemand was.



Sicher, dass das nicht so etwas hier ist? Berufsvorbereitende Bildungsmaßnahmen - www.arbeitsagentur.de


----------



## Beam39 (21. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich bekomme 60€, da ich aber auch irgendwie in die Schule/auf Arbeit kommen muss bleibt da nix über.
> In meiner Klasse bekommt auch fast niemand was.



Bist du dir sicher dass du grad in ner Ausbildung steckst?  Vertragswerkstätten halten sich größtenteils an branchenübliche Tarifverträge in denen die Ausbildungsgehälter geregelt sind. Bei den von dir genannten 60€ handelt es sich definitiv nicht um eine Ausbildungsvergütung. Das wäre ja kriminell.

Nen Kumpel von mir hat in ner Freien seine Ausbildung gemacht und im 3. Lehrjahr 300€ bekommen, das war ja schon wenig, aber 60€


----------



## watercooled (22. Februar 2015)

JA, ich bin mir sicher das ich Kfzler mache 
Ich wollte nur wissen was ihr so bekommen habt, in Bawü scheint das aber normal zu sein.
Im zweiten bekomme ich irgendwas mit 630-650€.

Wurde gerade eine Weile in einem X3 mit N52B30 rumkutschiert.
Ich habe noch keinen R6 gehört der so unglaublich schön klingt. 2JZ und co klingen vielleicht geil,
aber der BMW klingt einfach nur wunderschön.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Februar 2015)

E30 R6 sind auch das beste


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2015)

60Euro im ersten Lehrjahr... das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch in BaWü normales Gehalt bekommen. Was steht den im Ausbildungsvertrag von dir welchen du von der HWK bekommen hast als Grundgehalt drin? Ganz normal 3 1/2 Lehrzeit?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wurde gerade eine Weile in einem X3 mit N52B30 rumkutschiert.
> Ich habe noch keinen R6 gehört der so unglaublich schön klingt. 2JZ und co klingen vielleicht geil,
> aber der BMW klingt einfach nur wunderschön.



Der N52 ist klanglich, gleich hinter dem N54, auch mein Favorit 
Reihensechser sind mM nach eh die besten Motoren (bis zu bestimmten Leistungsklassen) da da einfach konstruktionsbedingt nix vibriert, die Motoren leicht sind und nen klasse Klang besitzen.
Ich bin auch heilfroh, dass BMW beim M3 und M4 wieder zum R6 zurückgekehrt ist.


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2015)

Bei einem V6 vibriert auch nicht mehr als an einem R6er. Klanglich finde ich die BMW´s echt grausam... da sagen mit die R6 anderer Hersteller deutlich eher zu. Am besten ist und bleibt für mich ein Boxer Motor oder eben alte V8 aus den Staaten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Februar 2015)

R6 ist Top 

gibt nix besseres vom Klang her.

Wobei ich V10 auch nicht schlecht finde.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur wissen was ihr so bekommen habt, in Bawü scheint das aber normal zu sein.



Das ist definitiv nicht normal! Sondern viel zu wenig. Schau doch mal in nen Tarifvertrag rein, da ist das klar geregelt.

Z.B. ist in Nordwürttemberg/Nordbaden für einen Azubi im 1. Lehrjahr demnach in der Metall- und Elektroindustrie ein Gehalt von 32% der ERA Stufe 7 zugrunde gelegt - wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig recherchiert habe. 7 sind übrigens 2865,50€...  
Mag sein, dass die Klitsche (es scheint eine solche zu sein, wenn sie derart ausbeuterische Verträge abschließt) kein ERA eingeführt hat, aber geh mal davon aus, dass auch in solchen Betrieben ein vergleichbares Gehalt üblich sein sollte.
Mal als Vergleich, ich habe in und um S Mitte/Ende der 90er als Praktikant 600 DM bis zu 1200 DM Vergütung bekommen (nur der Daimler hat 94 nix gezahlt)! Da bist du ganz schön übers Ohr gehauen worden! Erkundige dich doch mal was in deinem Falle wirklich konkret gezahlt werden müsste und unternimm etwas.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Februar 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei einem V6 vibriert auch nicht mehr als an einem R6er. Klanglich finde ich die BMW´s echt grausam... da sagen mit die R6 anderer Hersteller deutlich eher zu. Am besten ist und bleibt für mich ein Boxer Motor oder eben alte V8 aus den Staaten.



Natürlich vibriert ein V6 mehr als ein R6. Sogar deutlich 
Ein V6 hat zwar keine Massenkräfte 1./2. Ordnung, dafür aber Massenmomente 1. und 2. Ordnung.
Ein R6 hat weder Massenkräfte noch Massenmomente 1. und/oder 2 Ordnung.
Der einzige Motor, der dem R6 in nichts nachsteht, ist ein V12.

Hier steht's gut erklärt: www.e31.net


----------



## JaniZz (22. Februar 2015)

Ohne Ausgleichswelle würde ein V6 wie eine Waschmaschine laufen.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Februar 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ohne Ausgleichswelle würde ein V6 wie eine Waschmaschine laufen.


Wie ne Waschmaschiene, oder eine laufende Waschmaschiene mit einem Stein drin?


----------



## raceandsound (22. Februar 2015)

Sodala, hab endlich ein paar Fotos vom "Elch auf LSD" ^^

Fährt wie auf Schienen, abartiges Drehmoment, gute Gasannahme für eine Turbine, tolle Ausstattung, Bremse beißt brav zu!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2015)

Schweden Panzer [emoji16] [emoji106]


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. Februar 2015)

Castrol oder Mobil1 ? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2015)

Sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Februar 2015)

*raceandsound*, schick, sieht aber mMn als Limo etwas komisch aus. Gefaellt mir als Kombi ungleich besser.
Trotzem als Volvofahrer 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Castrol oder Mobil1 ? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...



Fuer dein Auto?
Egal, ich wuerd eins nehmen, welches nicht so schnell eintrocknet.


----------



## watercooled (22. Februar 2015)

Mobil1. Castrol soll ja mittlerweile nur noch Durchschnittsware sein.


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mobil1. Castrol soll ja mittlerweile nur noch Durchschnittsware sein.



Gibt's da was offizielles?


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gibt's da was offizielles?



Du meinst ne offizielle Presseerklärung von Castrol: "Wir stellen nur noch Durchschnittsware her!" Ich müsste mal googlen...


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du meinst ne offizielle Presseerklärung von Castrol: "Wir stellen nur noch Durchschnittsware her!" Ich müsste mal googlen...



Hehe, nein sondern eher einen seriösen Test der diese Aussage untermauert. Ansonsten klingt mir das all zu sehr nach "Stammtisch". 

Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass sich die Ölsorten der verschiedenen Hersteller nicht sonderlich viel nehmen, den schließlich sind ja die Vorgaben der Motorenhersteller zu erfüllen. Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass sich die Ölsorten der verschiedenen Hersteller nicht sonderlich viel nehmen, den schließlich sind ja die Vorgaben der Motorenhersteller zu erfüllen.



Genauso ist es.  Im Rennsport mag es da Unterschiede geben, aber ansonsten dürfte es praktisch keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## watercooled (22. Februar 2015)

Die Preisunterschiede sind aber enorm.

14 Motoröle im Test: Welches Öl ist das Beste? - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT

Castrol als Referenz, viele andere Öle erreichen das selbe Qualitäts Level und sind dabei deutlich günstiger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Februar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Sodala, hab endlich ein paar Fotos vom "Elch auf LSD" ^^
> 
> Fährt wie auf Schienen, abartiges Drehmoment, gute Gasannahme für eine Turbine, tolle Ausstattung, Bremse beißt brav zu!
> 
> ...



Wie das Ding einfach mal nach nix an Leistung aussieht


----------



## watercooled (22. Februar 2015)

Was hast du an dem Auto gemacht?


----------



## raceandsound (22. Februar 2015)

3 Zoll Downpipe, Komplettanlage und Software.
Macht dann 330 Pferde und knapp 500 Nm.


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Natürlich vibriert ein V6 mehr als ein R6. Sogar deutlich
> Ein V6 hat zwar keine Massenkräfte 1./2. Ordnung, dafür aber Massenmomente 1. und 2. Ordnung.
> Ein R6 hat weder Massenkräfte noch Massenmomente 1. und/oder 2 Ordnung.
> Der einzige Motor, der dem R6 in nichts nachsteht, ist ein V12.
> ...



Praxis und Theorie... 

Der V6 im Mazda läuft mindestens genau so ruhig wie der R6 im Skyline. Und die ganzen BMW´s im Freundeskreis (fast nur E36 und paar E46) laufen auch nicht viel ruhiger als der Skyline.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Februar 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> 3 Zoll Downpipe, Komplettanlage und Software.
> Macht dann 330 Pferde und knapp 500 Nm.


Wolf im Schafspelz )


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Preisunterschiede sind aber enorm.
> 
> 14 Motoröle im Test: Welches Öl ist das Beste? - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
> 
> Castrol als Referenz, viele andere Öle erreichen das selbe Qualitäts Level und sind dabei deutlich günstiger.



Ich weiß ja nicht, in welchem Edelschuppen die 30€/l für ein Öl ausgeben. 

Ich darf das Castrol mit Freigabe als LongLifeÖl zum Audi-Händler mitbringen. 
Der 5l-Kanister 5W-30 kostet (oft sogar auch bei amazon) ca. 35€. 
1l-Flaschen gibt es auch oft für 7 bis 10€.

Wer Öl an der Tanke oder bei seiner Vertragswerkstatt kauft, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du lernst ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr am Berg anfahren. Auto Hold lässt grüßen.


Schon das was man vorher gelernt hat ging nicht mit jedem Auto, dann macht das den Braten auch nicht mehr fett. Als ich den Führerschein hatte ging es danach erstmal mit Mutterns 325 an den nächsten Berg und anfahren üben. "Komischer weise" war bei dem los rollen ohne Gas nämlich vollkommen undenkbar.

@RaceAndSound: Schicker Motor, die Heck-Optik ist natürlich seehr klassisch.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Februar 2015)

Warum werben immer mehr Hersteller mit sportlich?
Ist mir gerade bei Volvo aufgefallen.


----------



## watercooled (23. Februar 2015)

Weil man mit "schwimmt wie ein Ruderboot" nur Kunden mit Bandscheibenvorfall gewinnen kann.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2015)

Bin heute wohl das letzte mal mit meinem grauen NX gefahren... irgendwie traurig. Immerhin bin ich ihn 2 Jahre und 60.000 Kilometer gefahren. Nun heißt es erstmal Almera fahren... aber (wenn alles klappt) nicht lange.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum werben immer mehr Hersteller mit sportlich?
> Ist mir gerade bei Volvo aufgefallen.


Das Problem ist das die nur damit werben und die Kiste trotzdem wie ein Sofa fährt.


----------



## Beam39 (24. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum werben immer mehr Hersteller mit sportlich?
> Ist mir gerade bei Volvo aufgefallen.



Hatten wir paar Seiten vorher mit dem M6. Verkauft sich halt besser und für 98% der potenziellen Käufer bedeutet Sportlichkeit = sportliches Aussehen und schnelle Beschleunigung.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum werben immer mehr Hersteller mit sportlich?
> Ist mir gerade bei Volvo aufgefallen.


Weil das Auto sonst nicht den Vorstellungen des Kunden entspricht, sich der Kunde also auch jung und dynamisch fühlt und kein angestaubtes Komfortauto haben möchte, schätze ich. Ein gutes Beispiel ist da die A-Klasse, wobei die ja wirklich (etwas) anders als der Vorgänger ist.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum werben immer mehr Hersteller mit sportlich?
> Ist mir gerade bei Volvo aufgefallen.



Fahr mal den neuen v40 auf einer schlechten Autobahn, wie schonmal geschrieben --> kurze Stöße werden (gefühlt) ohne Dämpfung an den Rücken des Fahrers weitergegeben, und auf der Landstraße ist trotz der Härte nix von sportlichkeit, Agilität etc. zu spüren. Die Techniker müssen bei der Abstimmung besoffen gewesen sein.


----------



## raceandsound (24. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Schweden Panzer [emoji16] [emoji106]



yep, bin aber über das Gewicht doch ein wenig überrascht...1500 +-20kg ist eigentlich ok.



Verminaard schrieb:


> *raceandsound*, schick, sieht aber mMn als Limo etwas komisch aus. Gefaellt mir als Kombi ungleich besser.
> Trotzem als Volvofahrer



Ich wollte unbedingt eine Limo, ebenso beim 850er, auch wenn die Kombivarianten ein wenig hübscher sind!



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie das Ding einfach mal nach nix an Leistung aussieht



Yep, das war der Plan!
Mal schauen, da geht noch ein wenig...19T Lader, angepasste Software...^^



dsdenni schrieb:


> Wolf im Schafspelz )



Oder Löwe im Elchkleid...^^



Olstyle schrieb:


> @RaceAndSound: Schicker Motor, die Heck-Optik ist natürlich seehr klassisch.



Stimmt, Front (Scheinwerfer und Grill) is ja schon umgebaut, leider gibt es nix passendes für das Heck



Riverna schrieb:


> Bin heute wohl das letzte mal mit meinem grauen NX gefahren... irgendwie traurig. Immerhin bin ich ihn 2 Jahre und 60.000 Kilometer gefahren. Nun heißt es erstmal Almera fahren... aber (wenn alles klappt) nicht lange.


Hoffentlich kommt er in gute Hände!
Ist leider doch schon recht selten auf den Straßen anzutreffen...


----------



## Riverna (24. Februar 2015)

Wer soviel Geld für einen NX ausgibt, muss sich schon dafür begeistern. Ich denke er kommt in gute Hände, hoffe nur das sie ihn nicht kaputt fahren.


----------



## raceandsound (24. Februar 2015)

Hoffe auch!
Wie bist mit dem Almera zufrieden?
Ist es der mit dem GA16DE Motor (90/102 Pferde)?


----------



## Riverna (24. Februar 2015)

Naja was heißt zufrieden... er fährt halt, viel mehr habe bzw werde ich von dem Auto nicht erwarten. Richtig es ist der GA16DE aber nur mit 90PS. Dafür mit Sportsitzen, original GTi Bodykit, Klima usw. Ansich kein schlechtes Auto wenn der Zustand nur etwas besser wäre. Aber für die nächsten 2 bis 4 Jahre wird es reichen. Er muss nur ordentlich Geld sparen dann hat sich das Trauerspiel gelohnt.


----------



## maCque (24. Februar 2015)

Hey Riverna, verrat mir mal den Trick mit dem du deinen Beitragszähler zurückgesetzt hast


----------



## s-icon (24. Februar 2015)

Die Beiträge hier werden nicht gezählt


----------



## maCque (24. Februar 2015)

Ach wirklich?  Der Brüller 
Danke für die Aufklärung ^^


----------



## Kusanar (24. Februar 2015)

Ist generell in der Rumpelkammer so, nicht nur in diesem Thread.

Freu mich schon wieder auf den Heimweg... und die ganzen Vollid***en auf der Autobahn.... 
Gestern Morgens war ich sogar mal ohne Kaffee hellwach. Nachdem ein Sprinter-Fahrer mal so mirnichtsdirnichts ohne zu gucken die Fahrbahn gewechselt hat. Leider war ich da gerade auf der Spur unterwegs, wo er hin wollte....


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Fahr mal den neuen v40 auf einer schlechten Autobahn, wie schonmal geschrieben --> kurze Stöße werden (gefühlt) ohne Dämpfung an den Rücken des Fahrers weitergegeben, und auf der Landstraße ist trotz der Härte nix von sportlichkeit, Agilität etc. zu spüren. Die Techniker müssen bei der Abstimmung besoffen gewesen sein.



Rückmeldung der Fahrbahn an den Fahrer ist doch gut.  Wenn du das nicht willst, dann musst du S-Klasse fahren. Dann kann man schonmal nen bischen was plattfahren ohne was zu merken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Februar 2015)

Gestern haben wir unseren 5er abgegeben.
Waren nach 3 Jahren insgesamt fast 175.000 problemlose KM. Mal hoffen, ob sein Nachfolger das auch schafft.
Wie vielleicht schon mal geschrieben, ist es ein S205 C250 BlueTec in weiß mit umfangreicher Aussattung geworden 
Erste Umstellung: Der Wählhebel am Lenkstock. Ich hab einschließlich heute bestimmt schon 10x zur Mittelkonsole gegriffen, um eine Fahrstufe einzulegen und bestimmt 20x den Wählhebel zum aktivieren des Scheibenwischers genutzt, obwohl der ja nun links sitzt 
Ansonsten lief alles bislang ganz gut. Motortechnisch top mit ausreichend Kraft und einem (für einen 4 Zylinder) recht ruhigen Lauf. 
Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt bis jetzt ist die Automatik. Da hat man ziemlich schnell einen Unterschied zu der butterweich und sehr schnell schaltenden 8HP im 5er gemerkt. Da kann die Automatik in der C-Klasse nicht ganz mithalten, heißt aber nicht, dass es eine schlecht schaltende Automatik ist.
Die voll-LED-Scheinwerfer sind auch wirklich klasse. Top Ausleuchtung und ein konstruktionsbedingt durch die LED-Technik richtig schnell ansprechendes und abfallendes Fernlicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2015)

Gute Fahrt . Das Cockpit sieht recht übersichtlich aus - gefällt mir.


----------



## watercooled (24. Februar 2015)

Schönes Auto, sehr durchzugsstarker Motor 
Was ich bei den Mercedes Wandlern nicht mag ist das die bein rangieren teils eine seeehr lange Gedenksekunde beim wechseln der Fahrstufen haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gute Fahrt . Das Cockpit sieht recht übersichtlich aus - gefällt mir.



Sehe ich genauso.
Besser, als wenn sich überall kleine Taster befinden, welche noch nich einmal logisch angeordet sind. 
Da gibt's ja so ein paar Hersteller, die das gerne mal machen 



watercooled schrieb:


> Was ich bei den Mercedes Wandlern nicht mag ist das die bein rangieren  teils eine seeehr lange Gedenksekunde beim wechseln der Fahrstufen  haben.



Schon mal ein BMW DKG gefahren ? Da weißt du, was Gedenksekunden sind


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gute Fahrt . Das Cockpit sieht recht übersichtlich aus - gefällt mir.


Mir glänzt da zu viel in der Mittelkonsole.

Nur wenn dort so wenig Schalter sind, worüber wird dann gesteuert?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt bis jetzt ist die Automatik. Da hat man ziemlich schnell einen Unterschied zu der butterweich und sehr schnell schaltenden 8HP im 5er gemerkt. Da kann die Automatik in der C-Klasse nicht ganz mithalten, heißt aber nicht, dass es eine schlecht schaltende Automatik ist.



Gibt der erstmal ein paar Kilometer bis die Adaption mal alle Temperaturbereiche durch hat.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Februar 2015)

> Erste Umstellung: Der Wählhebel am Lenkstock. Ich hab einschließlich heute bestimmt schon 10x zur Mittelkonsole gegriffen, um eine Fahrstufe einzulegen und bestimmt 20x den Wählhebel zum aktivieren des Scheibenwischers genutzt, obwohl der ja nun links sitzt



Echt so schwer getan? Als ich den paar mal gefahren bin hats auf Anhieb funktioniert und ich muss, nach anfänglichem Bedenken, echt sagen dass mir das sogar richtig gut gefällt.

Ansonsten wiegesagt: In meinen Augen ein sehr schönes Fahrzeug. Gute Fahrt und mal gucken ob der auch so Problemlos die KM spult.



> Nur wenn dort so wenig Schalter sind, worüber wird dann gesteuert?



Gibt doch den "Joystick" in der Mitte mit dem Drehding (mir fehlt grad das Wort ) dadrunter. Funktioniert alles nach kurzer Eingewöhnung tadellos.

Hast wohl noch nie das Cockpit vom neuen TT gesehen . DA sind wenig Schalter in der Mittelkonsole.


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2015)

Denke mal du meinst Comand.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2015)

Gerade eben den Preis erfahren... Abstimmung auf E85 und SuperPlus per FlexFuel Sensor und alle Eintragungen nicht ganz 4000Euro.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Februar 2015)

Mich trifft gleich der Schlag, habt ihr das auch schon mitbekommen?

OPEL Tigra - Vollausstattung - Freundin sagt, ich ihn muss ihn verkaufen. in in Hagen | eBay


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Februar 2015)

******* geil, das probiere ich unbedingt auch mal


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2015)

Heute morgen schon gesehen. Echt krank.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Februar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mich trifft gleich der Schlag, habt ihr das auch schon mitbekommen?
> 
> OPEL Tigra - Vollausstattung - Freundin sagt, ich ihn muss ihn verkaufen. in in Hagen | eBay



Ob das nicht nur ein Spaßbieter war? Weil den Preis halte ich nicht für Realistisch.


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2015)

Das wird vlt einer von Opel sein.

Hatte heute in der Schule das Thema Kopfdichtung.
Beim Auto meiner Gruppe (Golf 3, 1.9TDI) den Kopf runtergemacht. Zerlegt, gereinigt.

Paar fragen hab ich dazu noch, mein Lehrer war heute nicht da so dass ich das quasi in Alleinregie machen musste und er mir keine fragen beantworten konnte (ein hoch aufs Wis).

Wenn mein Kopf verzogen ist kann der ja geplant werden. Demnach muss ich ja ne dickere zkd nehmen. Diese gibts ja aber meistens nur eine oder 2 stufen dicker als die Serien zkd.
Was mache ich zB wenn an meinem motor schon mehr abgetragen wurde so dass keine dickere Dichtung ausreicht? Oder wenn es für meinen Motor keine passende zkd mehr gibt? Gibt es Firmen die sowas auf Bestellung anfertigen?

Wie viel Druck darf bei einer Dichtheitsprüfung der ventile (per Unterdruck am Anschluss des jeweiligen krümmers) verloren gehen? Weil wenn da bissl Druck rausgeht Schleife ich mir mit normaler diamantpaste doch nen Wolf?

Kopf Ultraschallreinigen ja/nein? (Allgemein, kann ich theoretisch einen ganzen Motor zerlegen, Ultraschall reinigen und wieder zusammen setzen? Das ich danach neu ölen muss ist klar, aber gehen da vlt irgendwelche wichtigen fettschichten/dichtungen/lager kaputt?

Hat mein Block riefen so kann ich den ja honen und übermaßkolben einsetzen.
Müssen das spezielle Kolben für den jeweiligen Motor sein? Oder gibt es auch "universalkolben" die zB für alle Motoren bis xx Nm und 80mm Bohrung und 70mm hub passen? Denke mal eher nicht, aber wer weiss


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mich trifft gleich der Schlag, habt ihr das auch schon mitbekommen?
> 
> OPEL Tigra - Vollausstattung - Freundin sagt, ich ihn muss ihn verkaufen. in in Hagen | eBay


Gestern beim Raab inner Sendung warens noch 4k€ - der Typ war aber auch irgendwie gut drauf .


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Gestern beim Raab inner Sendung warens noch 4k€ - der Typ war aber auch irgendwie gut drauf .



Bei 4t€ für einen Haufen Schrott, wäre ich ebenfalls sehr gut gelaunt.
Naja jetzt bei über 50 Riesen, würde ich lachend durch mein Büro robben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gibt der erstmal ein paar Kilometer bis die Adaption mal alle Temperaturbereiche durch hat.



500km hat er schon. Und durch alle Temperaturbereiche war er bestimmt schon durch 
Okay, lange Zeit Vollast hat er noch nicht gesehen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Echt so schwer getan? Als ich den paar mal  gefahren bin hats auf Anhieb funktioniert und ich muss, nach  anfänglichem Bedenken, echt sagen dass mir das sogar richtig gut  gefällt.
> Ansonsten wiegesagt: In meinen Augen ein sehr schönes Fahrzeug. Gute  Fahrt und mal gucken ob der auch so Problemlos die KM spult.



Ja, zuerst wohl. Mittlerweile hab ich den Dreh aber raus.
Ich bin auch mal gespannt, ober er die Laufleistung problemlos abspulen wird 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Gibt doch den "Joystick" in der Mitte mit dem Drehding (mir fehlt grad das Wort ) dadrunter.



Ich nenne es einfach den "I-Drive Klon" 

Edit:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_25xSV_Gzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s-icon (25. Februar 2015)

Die neue C Klasse, ist ein Klasse Auto. Glückwunsch.
Auch an das iPad auf der Mittelkonsole gewöhnt man sich schnell


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2015)

Jupp sieht innen echt super aus nur was ich nicht verstehe ist diese Auspuffandeutung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die neue C Klasse, ist ein Klasse Auto. Glückwunsch.
> Auch an das iPad auf der Mittelkonsole gewöhnt man sich schnell



Danke.
Ich denke auch, dass man sich relativ fix daran gewöhnt.



ich558 schrieb:


> Jupp sieht innen echt super aus nur was ich nicht verstehe ist diese Auspuffandeutung



Da es dezent gehalten ist, finde ich das i.O. Wäre schlimm, wenn wirklich Endrohre drangefaked sein würden.
Der hat übrigens nur ein popeliges Endrohr hinten links hinter der Stoßstange, ich war leicht verwundert  Dachte, dass die zumindest links und rechts ein Verstecktes hinbauen.


----------



## s-icon (25. Februar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jupp sieht innen echt super aus nur was ich nicht verstehe ist diese Auspuffandeutung



Mir gefällt diese Auspuffandeutung, deutlich besser als das 4 Rohr beim AMG.
Zum Glück kann man jetzt den C63 auch auf leise stellen.


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Februar 2015)

> Jupp sieht innen echt super aus nur was ich nicht verstehe ist diese Auspuffandeutung


Vergleich: Audi A3 Limousine 1.4 TFSI gegen Mercedes CLA 180 | Bild 2 - autozeitung.de
Bild 2
Genau wie beim CLA, zwei fette auspuffblenden und dann 122PS früher gabs das nur bei der AMG version wie z.b CLK 55 AMG der CLK 430 hat nur eine dezente doppelblede auf der linken seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hatte heute in der Schule das Thema Kopfdichtung.
> Beim Auto meiner Gruppe (Golf 3, 1.9TDI) den Kopf runtergemacht. Zerlegt, gereinigt.
> 
> Paar fragen hab ich dazu noch, mein Lehrer war heute nicht da so dass ich das quasi in Alleinregie machen musste und er mir keine fragen beantworten konnte (ein hoch aufs Wis).
> ...


Man kann 2 dünne Dichtungen übereinander fahren, ist aber Pfusch. Wenn man seinen Motor von Sauger auf Turbo umbaut werden auch öfters mal mehrere Kopfdichtungen übereinander zur Verringerung der Kompression gefahren. Kann halten, muss aber nicht. Das kann man auch nur mit Metalldichtungen machen. Diese weichen Kackdichtungen gehen nicht.
Der richtige Weg wäre neuer Kopf. Spezialdichtung fertigen lassen ist teuer als ein neuer Kopf.

Unterdruck am Krümmer?  Normalerweise macht man eine Überdruckprüfung bei zusammengebautem Motor einmal kalt und einmal warm. Wieviel entweichen darf, gibt der Hersteller vor. Grob übern Daumen ist alles ab ~20% kaputt.
Ventile einschleifen geht mit Schleifpaste sehr schnell. Bei einem Motor, der gelaufen hat reicht meist die Nachschleifpaste und dann so 20-30 Sekunden schleifen. Wenn der Ventilsitz total kaputt ist muss der komplett ersetzt werden. Die Ventile kann man nicht unendlich tief einschleifen.

Ultraschall reinigen macht nur Sinn, wenn der Motor total zugesifft ist. Ansonsten ist es Zeitverschwendung, bei einem Golf 3 sowieso.

Wenn der Block Riefen hat ist das nicht unbedingt schlimm. Bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe sind Riefen normal und kein Grund zur Beanstandung. Wenn richtig dolle Riefen drin sind, dann muss der Block komplett bearbeitet werden und nicht nur nachgehont.
Der Kolben muss speziell für diesen Motor sein. Universialkolben gibt es nicht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 500km hat er schon. Und durch alle Temperaturbereiche war er bestimmt schon durch
> Okay, lange Zeit Vollast hat er noch nicht gesehen.


Fahr mal noch so 2000-5000 und bewerte dann nochmal die Schaltung.


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2015)

Du meinst ja jetzt ne Druckverlust Prüfung.
Ich meine das man den Krummer abbaut und dann am jeweiligen Ein/Ausgang des Zylinders eine Unterdruckpumpe ansetzt um zu checken wie dicht das jeweilige Ventil noch ist.

Meinte bei meinen Hypothesen mit der Reinigung jetzt ned den Motor vonner Schule sondern Privat.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei 4t€ für einen Haufen Schrott, wäre ich ebenfalls sehr gut gelaunt.
> Naja jetzt bei über 50 Riesen, würde ich lachend durch mein Büro robben.


TV total - Videos - Längste eBay-Anzeige der Welt (Sendung #2138 vom 24.02.2015)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Februar 2015)

Motor reinigen würde ich auch machen, aber nur in verbindung mit einer Überholung. Weil sonst macht es kein Sinn, aber son schön neu lackierter block sieht doch geil aus.


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo, da ich mittlerweile herausgefunden habe, dass hier doch noch einige einen Land Rover Defender fahren, wollte ich einmal fragen, wie sich eurer bisher macht und welche Zusatzteile er so bekommen hat. 

Ich bin seit September letzten Jahres auch stolzer Besitzer eines 2014ers 110 Indus Silver Metallic mit Mattschwarzem Dach und HD Felgen ( einfach der Hammer vom Aussehen her mit den ContiCross AT drauf) , damals als Vorführer gekauft mit etwa 4000 km. Jetzt nach 6000 km und in Anbetracht der Wirklich großen Durchsicht muss ich sagen, dass das Auto einfach Defender Typische Mängel aufweist, welche dann Behoben werden. 
Dazu gehören Undichte Türen ab der B Säule, eine Scheibe, die sich selbst runterkurbelt und hier und da ein paar Roststellen an den Felgen (Mattschwarz vom Händler lackiert, jedoch nicht die komplette Felge ) Der 2,2er ist unerwartet spritzig und durch die vielen Langstrecken echt gut eingefahren und die Heizung verdient ihren Namen mittlerweile auch schon . Fazit : Traumwagen 



Eine Frage habe ich noch, im Winter, wenn das Gebläse läuft kommt im Stand immer ein deutlich wahrzunehmender Abgasgeruch in den Innenraum, habt ihr da schon einmal ähnliche Probleme gehabt ?


----------



## RianS (25. Februar 2015)

Was kostet so im schnitt eine Versicherung für ein Auto mit 90 PS?  Ich finde irgendwie nix konkretes zu dem Thema ... und ich will kein Auto kaufen mit XX Ps ohne zu wissen wie viel das im Monat ca. kosten wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn das für ne Frage? Das hängt vom Auto und deiner SF Klasse ab. Ersteres kann man per google rausfinden, letzteres wirst du hoffentlich wissen. 
Mit den Daten kannst du den Betrag ermitteln.


----------



## RianS (25. Februar 2015)

Schon versucht und ich finde einfach nix -.- nur die gesetze... oder  Steuern die um X % gestiegen sind fürs Auto. 
 Google hasst mich xD

SF dürfte ich nicht so hoch kommen weil ich nie ein Auto hatte.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. Februar 2015)

Nach was suchst du denn?


----------



## s-icon (25. Februar 2015)

Du fängst mit der niedrigsten SF an.
Der Preis ist abhängig vom Fahrzeug, Wohnort etc. und nicht von der Leistung.
Beispiel:

Mein Vater zahlt für >550 ps, 40% weniger als meine Mutter mit ca.300


----------



## Lee (25. Februar 2015)

Gib einfach bei den Versicherungen mal alle deine Daten ein und du bekommst einen Preis ausgespuckt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du meinst ja jetzt ne Druckverlust Prüfung.
> Ich meine das man den Krummer abbaut und dann am jeweiligen Ein/Ausgang  des Zylinders eine Unterdruckpumpe ansetzt um zu checken wie dicht das  jeweilige Ventil noch ist.
> 
> Meinte bei meinen Hypothesen mit der Reinigung jetzt ned den Motor vonner Schule sondern Privat.


Was ergibt das für einen Sinn mit Unterdruck zu testen? Gibt es dafür überhaubt Werte? Ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der eine Unterdruck Druckverlustprüfung macht.  Ist ja auch nicht so sinnvoll, weil man dann ja Unterdruck auf die Ventilschaftdichtungen gibt und max. -0,95 Bar bei einer extrem guten Unterdruckpumpe bekommt. Prüft man zusammengebaut mit Überdruck hat man so viel zur Verfügung, wie der Kompressor hergibt und die Messung wird aussagekräftiger.

Und bevor man den Motor auseinander reißt, muss man nunmal einen ordendlichen Befund festlegen. Dafür ist ja eine Druckverlustprüfung da. Kommt es aus dem Auspuff, sind es die Auslassventile. Kommt es aus dem Turbo oder Saugrohr, sind es die Einlassventile. Kommt es aus dem Öldeckel oder der Motorentlüftung, sind es die Kolbenringe oder der Kolben. Kommt es aus keinen von den genannten Sachen, kannst du den Motor quasi wegwerfen.

Und immer Druckverlust kalt/warm und in OT und UT messen. Bei der UT Messung Steuerzeiten beachten, wenn es so nicht möglich ist, Nockenwellen abbauen. Bei unplausiblen Werten den Motor ein paar mal von Hand oder mit dem Starter durchdrehen. Niemals einen frisch zusammengebauten Motor messen. Immer erstmal laufen lassen.

Du kannst auch Bremsenreiniger oder Benzin in ein frisch eingeschliffenes Ventil reinmachen. Läuft es durch hast du ******* gearbeitet. 

Auch Privat macht es 0 Sinn den Motor von innen auf Hochglanz zu bringen. Wenn man 10000 gefahren ist, dann ist eh wieder alles Braun. Wenn wegen zu wenig Ölwechsel richtig Dreck im Motor ist, dann sollte man den schon wegmachen. Wenn ein Motor aber immer regelmäßig Ölwechsel bekommen hat, dann wird man da nicht einen einzigen Krümel finden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

GeT_Hated schrieb:


> Schon versucht und ich finde einfach nix -.- nur die gesetze... oder  Steuern die um X % gestiegen sind fürs Auto.
> Google hasst mich xD
> 
> SF dürfte ich nicht so hoch kommen weil ich nie ein Auto hatte.



Unterhaltskosten Auto: Kfz-Versicherung, Verbrauch, Kfz-Steuer, Wartungskosten
Auto auswählen, SF Klassen, jährliche Laufleistung, etc. einhacken und schon hast du Suchergebnisse


----------



## aloha84 (26. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Unterhaltskosten Auto: Kfz-Versicherung, Verbrauch, Kfz-Steuer, Wartungskosten
> Auto auswählen, SF Klassen, jährliche Laufleistung, etc. einhacken und schon hast du Suchergebnisse



Die Seite nehme ich auch oft.
Was auch nur für Versicherungen geht ist z.B.: check 24 --> https://www.check24.de/kfz-versicherung/


----------



## Exception (26. Februar 2015)

Ich nehm lieber eine (angeblich) unabhängige Seite: Online KFZ Versicherungsvergleich - kostenlos, neutral und anonym 
Bisher waren die Ergebnisse auch immer spitze.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2015)

Moin Gemeinde,

wird bald ruhiger auf den europäischen Straßen, neues EU-Gesetz. 

Neuwagen, bei denen die Motorgeräusche manuell verstärkt werden können, sind ab 2016 verboten.

Also keine Klappenauspuffanlagen mehr und auch keine Lautsprecher im Auspuff mehr. Finde ich grundsätzlich begrüßenswert. Die EU regelt nicht nur Mist, wie die Glühbirnen oder Fuschköpfe und Staubsauger...

Schnelle Autos mit lauter Klappe sind nicht mehr erwünscht - Schweiz: Standard - tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Februar 2015)

Tsss schwachsinn. Jeder lkw ist lauter. Flughäfen werden mitten in Wohngebiete gesetzt etc aber Autos sollen besonders leise sein. Es ist doch nur eine Handvoll Autos, wirklich keine Mehrheit. Lasst doch den Leuten ihren Spaß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2015)

Ich bin geteilter Meinung. Klar macht es Spaß, aber Krach ist nun mal eine Sache die krank macht. Spaß machen kann es ja immernoch (Sound im Cockpit statt außen).

Und irgendwo muss man anfangen was zu unternehmen. Lkws und co. Können ja folgen. Generell ist die permanente Lautstärke in Städten einfach viel zu hoch durch den Dauerlärm der Straße.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. Februar 2015)

Die Klappenauspuffanlagen verstärken ja nicht den Lärm, sondern reduzieren ihn 
Schon haben wir ein Schlupfloch.

Aber egal, sowas wird eh bei mir sofort stillgelegt (also irgendwelche Klappen, nicht das Auto. Bin ja nicht von der Rennleitung)

Lautsprecher, Resonanzrohre in den Innenraum und sonstige Spielereien gehören sowieso verboten. 
Aber wird halt schwieriger mit 3 und 4 Zylindern und Bierglashubräumen.

Außerdem: Loud pipes saves lifes

@ExciteLetsPlay
Sooo laut sind moderne LKW gar nicht, bzw liegt es bei üblicher Vorbeifahrt in der Regel eher an den Abrollgeräuschen.
Flüsterasphalt wäre eine Lösung (weniger Schlaglöcher je nach Ladung auch)
Wenn bei mir vor der Haustür jemand mit einem ungefedertem PKW-Anhänger vorbeifährt, könnte ich bekloppt werden.


----------



## XE85 (26. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Tsss schwachsinn. Jeder lkw ist lauter. Flughäfen werden mitten in Wohngebiete gesetzt..



Mir wäre kein Lkw und auch kein Flugzeug bekannt welches Geräusche künstlich verstärkt.


----------



## s-icon (26. Februar 2015)

Wie Oben geschrieben verstärkt eine Klappenanlage ja nichts, man kann die Lautstärke nur steuern.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Februar 2015)

Ob nun hier jede Stunde ein Lautes Flugzeug langfliegt,  oder einmal an Tag ein lauter Sportwagen. Man sollte da ansetzen wo die Mehrheit ist die Lärm macht. Und solche teuren supersportwagen sind eindeutig in der Minderheit! 
Nachtflugverbot wird abgelehnt,wobei hier soviele Flugzeuge an einem Tag vorbeifliegen, wie sportwagen in einem jahr vorbeifahren. Aber da wird ja Nachtflugverbot abgelehnt. Bin froh das BER noch nicht fertig ist. Autofahrer werden nur noch schikaniert in Deutschland.


----------



## Joselman (26. Februar 2015)

Wer einmal an einer Straße gewohnt hat wo viel Verkehr ist dann kann man das schon nachvollziehen.

In meiner alten Wohnung war es noch so, dass durch die Häuser die alle Mauer an Mauer stehen noch eine Art Tunneleffekt entstand. Da wird dann nochmal extra runtergeschaltet und dann mit 5-6.000 u/min durch den Ort geballert. Am liebsten das ganze dann Nachts! 
Da hab ich mich eh immer gefragt wie die so ne Anlage legal fahren können. Will man selber einen "Sport ESD" verbauen brauchst du 1000 gutachten aber so ein Porsche darf ab Werk krach machen wie ein Düsenjet.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, die Geräuschemission bei Autos stark zu reduzieren. Lärm ist Stress und Stress tötet. Gibts ja auch Untersuchung und Statistiken zu. Wir leben in einem freien Land. Aber das bedeutet auch, dass niemand meinen "Auspuffsound" ertragen muss, der dies nicht will. Die eigene Freiheit endet dort, wo die der anderen beginnt.

Wer gerne einen sportlichen Sound mag, soll sich ein Auto kaufen, welches den Sound ins Innere überträgt. Dann kann man den sportlichen Klang genießen, nervt aber nicht seine Umwelt. 

Mein Auto hat ein Resonanzrohr, welches den Motorklang ins Innere leitet. Absolut perfekt. Innen röchelt das Auto böse wie Darth Vader auf Asthma und außen klingt alles relativ leise aber trotzdem angenehm warm und rauchig. Im Race oder im Sportmodus ploppt der Auspuff auch schön beim Abtouren. Außen angenehm dezent, innen heftig laut. Ich hab meinen Spaß und nerve keinen mit meinem Auto. So sollte das sein.


----------



## XE85 (26. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ob nun hier jede Stunde ein Lautes  Flugzeug langfliegt,  oder einmal an Tag ein lauter Sportwagen. Man  sollte da ansetzen wo die Mehrheit ist die Lärm macht. Und solche teuren  supersportwagen sind eindeutig in der Minderheit!



Du willst ja jetzt hoffentlich nicht allen ernstes behaupten das es neben einer (stark befahrenen) Strasse nur laut ist wenn ein Sportwagen vorbei fährt.


----------



## Ruptet (26. Februar 2015)

Es ist generell laut, ich würde aber sagen am lautesten sind Abends die Assis die meinen mit ihrem Golf 2 Vollgas geben zu müssen.
Meinen Erlebnissen nach, machen die starken Sportwagen am wenigstens Lärm, einfach weil der Fahrer meist einer anderen "Art" angehört als oben genannten.
Noch viel schlimmer sind dann nur Motorräder von der Soundkulisse.

@Seabound +1


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2015)

Persönlich am schlimmsten finde ich Motorräder. Das tut dermaßen weh wenn die vorbei ballern, mit "schönem" Klang hat das mal gar nichts zu tun. Einfach nur unnötig laut. 
Die Motorrad-Fahrer werden das vermutlich nicht verstehen, aber es ist so krank laut das man sich weder unterhalten kann, man wird sogar regelrecht aus der Situation gerissen wenn so ein Krachmacher vorbei fährt!


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2015)

Der Nachbarsjunge hat nem Roller. Jeden Abend, wenn er heimkommt: "Wäh Wääääh Wääh Wäääääähhh". Solche Dinger bräuchten auch ne gescheite Schalldämpfung!


----------



## aloha84 (26. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der Nachbarsjunge hat nem Roller. Jeden Abend, wenn er heimkommt: "Wäh Wääääh Wääh Wäääääähhh". Solche Dinger bräuchten auch ne gescheite Schalldämpfung!



Bei 2-Taktern ist das mit "Schalldämpfen" immer so eine Sache.

Geräuschempfinden ist immer subjektiv, wärend viele sagen würden "Boah Auto xy klingt ja Hammer", ist es für den nächsten einfach nur Lärm.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2015)

Laut =/ Schöner Klang. Und darum gehts.


----------



## ich558 (26. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der Nachbarsjunge hat nem Roller. Jeden Abend, wenn er heimkommt: "Wäh Wääääh Wääh Wäääääähhh". Solche Dinger bräuchten auch ne gescheite Schalldämpfung!



Das ist meiner Meinung nach das einzige was eingedämmt gehört. So extrem laut und nervtötend ist sonst nichts


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Persönlich am schlimmsten finde ich Motorräder. Das tut dermaßen weh wenn die vorbei ballern, mit "schönem" Klang hat das mal gar nichts zu tun. Einfach nur unnötig laut.
> Die Motorrad-Fahrer werden das vermutlich nicht verstehen, aber es ist so krank laut das man sich weder unterhalten kann, man wird sogar regelrecht aus der Situation gerissen wenn so ein Krachmacher vorbei fährt!



Sehe ich genauso.
Wenn die Vollidioten im Sommer bei uns mit Vollgas vorbeiheizen, könnte ich jedes Mal ausrasten. Der Staat sollte mal zuerst bei den Motorrädern anfangen, die maximale Lautstärke mächtig nach unten zu schrauben. Und wenn das alles illegale AGAs sind, sollte die Rennleitung mal mehr kontrollieren und deutlich höhere Strafen verhängen. Am schlimmsten sind eh die kreischenden Joghurtbecher.
Dazu kommt noch, dass bei uns locker 2/3 von denen viel zu schnell fahren. Keine Ahnung, ob die beim Aufsteigen aufs Motorrad ihr Hirn abschalten oder was bei denen im Schädel passiert.
Da hab ich auch nicht das geringste Mitleid, wenn solche schwer/tödlich verunglücken.
Okay, nun komme ich vom Thema ab, aber das Thema regt mich immer ziemlich auf ^^


----------



## Beam39 (26. Februar 2015)

/sign

Motorräder, oder noch schlimmer, dieser verfluchten Mopeds treiben mich zur Weißglut. Motorräder klingen fast alle einfach 0 angenehm, sie erzeugen zu 90% einfach nur unerträglichen Lärm. Oder Noch schlimmer diese komischen Motorcrossteile. Das hört sich nach nervtötender überlauter Kettensäge an und fast jeder von denen fährt nen "Sportauspuff" damits nochmal schön lauter wird.

Aber was genau das Gesetz jetzt bewirken soll versteh ich eh nicht. Werden doch wieder irgendwelche Schlupflöcher gefunden, oder meint ihr Ferrari verbaut in ihre Fahrzeuge ab sofort extra Schalldämpfer? Dann lässt man die Klappen halt weg 



> Da hab ich auch nicht das geringste Mitleid, wenn solche schwer/tödlich verunglücken.



Geht mir absolut genauso, bist da nicht alleine.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Februar 2015)

Kommt mal wieder runter. 

Solche Aussagen wie: "kein Mitleid wenn die verunglücken " sind total daneben! 

Man kann nicht einfach alle  über einen Kamm scheren. 

Und meistens sind dann die Autofahrer die Unfall Verursacher, weil sie einfach die Moped Fahrer übersehen bzw.  Nicht wahr nehmen. 

Ich denke das ist nicht verkehrt, dass Motorräder lauter sind.

Ich finde das Gesetz Banane,  solche Luxus Sportwagen sind eher selten und wenn dann sitzen da zu 80 Prozent vernünftige Autofahrer mittleren Alters dahinter. 
Die preschen bestimmt nicht mit offener klappe durch die Stadt oder Dorf.
Die Polizei sollte einfach öfters mal diese ganzen Möchtegern rennfahrer kontrollieren und evtl die strafen anziehen.

Ich werde mein Nachbar verklagen, weil er jeden Samstag 3 Std lang sein Rasen meht mit einem Benziner rasenmäher. 
Total laut,  generell wünsche ich jeden Rasen Besitzer den tot einfach weil die Krach machen


----------



## Ruptet (26. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso.
> Wenn die Vollidioten im Sommer bei uns mit Vollgas vorbeiheizen, könnte ich jedes Mal ausrasten. Der Staat sollte mal zuerst bei den Motorrädern anfangen, die maximale Lautstärke mächtig nach unten zu schrauben. Und wenn das alles illegale AGAs sind, sollte die Rennleitung mal mehr kontrollieren und deutlich höhere Strafen verhängen. Am schlimmsten sind eh die kreischenden Joghurtbecher.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass bei uns locker 2/3 von denen viel zu schnell fahren. Keine Ahnung, ob die beim Aufsteigen aufs Motorrad ihr Hirn abschalten oder was bei denen im Schädel passiert.
> Da hab ich auch nicht das geringste Mitleid, wenn solche schwer/tödlich verunglücken.
> Okay, nun komme ich vom Thema ab, aber das Thema regt mich immer ziemlich auf ^^



Lies mal genau, es wurde nicht jeder über ein Kamm geschert, es wurden welche konkret erwähnt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

Wenn ein Motorradfahrer (oder auch Autofahrer) verunglückt und dabei viel zu schnell gefahren ist, habe ich nicht das geringste Maß an Mitleid, warum denn auch ?Ich bemitleide doch keine Person, die sich absichtlich komplett daneben benommen hat.
Mein Mitleid gilt dann eher der Familie des Idioten oder möglichen anderen Beteiligten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Februar 2015)

Lautere Motorräder find ich aber in Ordnung, mit wie viel sind denn Auto Anlagen so eingetragen?


Kommt wahrscheinlich auch aufs Interesse an, dich stören laute Autos vll. weniger als laute Motorräder, die mich genauso wie Autos überhaupt nicht stören, da ist in Betrieben teilweise dauerhaft lauter.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Februar 2015)

Es gibt genug Motorräder, die sind dermaßen laut, dass es nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Die stehen an der Ampel neben einem und es ist lauter als das eigene Motorrad jenseits der 10.000 U/min, obwohl meines auch nicht das leiseste ist.
Allerdings gibt es auch genug Autofahrer, die den Rückspiegel und Blinker nur vom Hörensagen kennen. Da ist es dann ganz gut, dass Motorräder sich akustisch bemerkbar machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Lautere Motorräder find ich aber in Ordnung, mit wie viel sind denn Auto Anlagen so eingetragen?
> 
> 
> Kommt wahrscheinlich auch aufs Interesse an, dich stören laute Autos vll. weniger als laute Motorräder, die mich genauso wie Autos überhaupt nicht stören, da ist in Betrieben teilweise dauerhaft lauter.



Wenn man Motorräder mit Autos hinsichtlich der Lautstärke vergleicht, sind die meisten Motorräder quasi immer lauter. Hinzu kommt noch, dass viel mehr Motorradfahrer die AGA bearbeiten. Außerdem ist die Lautstärke von einem Motorrad mit geänderter AGA mit einem Auto und ebenfalls geänderter AGA nur sehr, sehr schwer zu erreichen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Februar 2015)

Das was thunderofhate sagt passt ganz gut.
So lang haufenweise Autofahrer  sich nicht um ihre Umwelt scheren, finde ich lauter Anlagen bei Motorrädern durchaus in Ordnung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das was thunderofhate sagt passt ganz gut.
> So lang haufenweise Autofahrer  sich nicht um ihre Umwelt scheren, finde ich lauter Anlagen bei Motorrädern durchaus in Ordnung.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nix zu tun.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2015)

@ Pommesbunker

Nur bringt dir die Laute Abgasanlage dabei überhaupt nichts, da der eigentliche Krach erst zu hören ist wenn sie schon an einem vorbei sind. Im Auto selber hört man den Krach sowieso weniger weil die Autos heutzutage gut gedämmt sind und wenn man Musik hört eh noch schwerer. Und wenn die Motorradfahrer nicht einsehen das sie nun mal deutlich schwerer zu sehen sind (klein und schnell) und sich dann wundern wieso sie so oft übersehen werden wenn sie einfach deutlich zu schnell fahren, dann haben sie halt meistens Pech. Die Motorradfahrer werden sicher selber wissen welches Risiko sie eingehen wenn sie so waghalsig fahren. Ich kenne keinen der Motorradfahrer die auf der Autobahn auch nur auf die Idee kommen nicht zu rasen, 130kmh Richtgeschwindigkeit einzuhalten ist anscheinend nicht möglich mit Motorrädern  

Aber darum geht es im Prinzip nicht. Sondern einfach der Lärm in Städten oder Wohnorten, wo eh 30 oder 50kmh angesagt ist und selbst da rasen Motorräder wie Bekloppte (muss ja nicht mal deutliches überschreiten der Höchstgeschwindigkeit sein, sondern einfach dieses volle durch-beschleunigen). Auf der Autobahn können sie so viel krach machen wie sie wollen, aber nicht in Wohngebieten, da könnte ich jedes mal ausrasten über die Idioten...


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nix zu tun.


Eigentlich sogar relativ viel, wenn man an die passende Situation denkt.

 @ Bioschnitzel
Ich kenne das ganz anders. Viele Motorradfahrer wollen auf der Autobahn gar nicht schneller als 130 fahren, weil es zu stressig ist. Auch wenn die Maschine wesentlich mehr hergibt.


----------



## Joselman (26. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es im Prinzip nicht. Sondern einfach der Lärm in Städten oder Wohnorten, wo eh 30 oder 50kmh angesagt ist und selbst da rasen Motorräder wie Bekloppte (muss ja nicht mal deutliches überschreiten der Höchstgeschwindigkeit sein, sondern einfach dieses volle durch-beschleunigen). Auf der Autobahn können sie so viel krach machen wie sie wollen, aber nicht in Wohngebieten, da könnte ich jedes mal ausrasten über die Idioten...



So sieht das aus. Muss man denn im roten Bereich hängen wenn man durch den Ort fährt? Kann man das nicht außerhalb der Ortschaft machen? 

Wenn du Nachts aus dem Bett fällst weil so ein Vollidiot die Hauptstraße zur 1/4 Meile gemacht hat dann ist es auch scheiss egal ob Motorrad, Auto, Quad oder Roller! Sowas nervt einfach!
Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit falscher Wohnort. Ich bin schon umgezogen.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Februar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> So sieht das aus. Muss man denn im roten Bereich hängen wenn man durch den Ort fährt? Kann man das nicht außerhalb der Ortschaft machen?


Dafür braucht es den roten Bereich gar nicht. Unsere Nachbarin gegenüber fährt eine Harley. Das Teil ist schon beim Starten so laut, dass es jeder im Umkreis von 200m sehr gut hören kann. Bekomme da auch nen Anfall, wenn das Teil in der Nacht durch die Gegend grölt. Wer davon nicht wach wird, hat einen tiefen Schlaf.

Andererseits fährt ein Bekannter einen Ferrari, auf den genau das selbe zutrifft. Da wurden schon zig Beschwerden eingereicht. Allein beim Starten bebt die komplette Garage samt Innenhof.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar relativ viel, wenn man an die passende Situation denkt.



Dann erwähne doch bitte auch ein Beispiel


----------



## Offset (26. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso.
> Keine Ahnung, ob die beim Aufsteigen aufs Motorrad ihr Hirn abschalten oder was bei denen im Schädel passiert.
> Da hab ich auch nicht das geringste Mitleid, wenn solche schwer/tödlich verunglücken.



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass an einem Großteil der Motorradunfälle Autofahrer schuld sind, die beim einsteigen ihr Hirn abschalten. Wenn ich so einen ***** lesen muss reg ich mich auch auf. 

Ach ja, und wenn ein Auto krach macht ohne Ende und der Turbo dir einen Tinitus ins Ohr pfeift ist das natürlich völlig ok. 

Alle Motorradfahrer gleich als Vollidioten abzustempeln.... kein Kommentar. Idioten wird es immer überall geben. 

Achja, manchmal sollten die Motorräder noch viel lauter sein, dass manche Schlafmützen bei den (natürlich nie zu lauten) hifi Anlagen auch mal was hören. 
So jetzt könnt ihr mich mit Steinen bewerfen.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Februar 2015)

> Wenn du Nachts aus dem Bett fällst weil so ein Vollidiot die Hauptstraße  zur 1/4 Meile gemacht hat dann ist es auch scheiss egal ob Motorrad,  Auto, Quad oder Roller! Sowas nervt einfach!
> Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit falscher Wohnort. Ich bin schon umgezogen.



200m von uns ist der festplatz und dort wird regelmäßig gedriftet und trozdem hab ich in 3J noch nie die polizei kommen sehen obwohl es ziemlich laut ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann erwähne doch bitte auch ein Beispiel


Dachte, man kann von selbst drauf kommen, aber gerne:
Autofahrer will auf der Landstraße nach links abbiegen. Setzt weder den Blinker noch schaut er in den Rückspiegel. Keine Chance einen von hinten kommenden Verkehrsteilnehmer wahrzunehmen. Macht das Motorrad sich akustisch bemerkbar, wäre zumindest die Möglichkeit gegeben, darauf zu reagieren.
Schert der Motorradfahrer in dieser Situation zum Überholen aus, landert er im nächsten Graben, sofern dort kein Baum steht...

Diese Situation erlebt man als Motorradfahrer übrigens relativ oft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass an einem Großteil der Motorradunfälle Autofahrer schuld sind, die beim einsteigen ihr Hirn abschalten. Wenn ich so einen ***** lesen muss reg ich mich auch auf.
> 
> Ach ja, und wenn ein Auto krach macht ohne Ende und der Turbo dir einen Tinitus ins Ohr pfeift ist das natürlich völlig ok.
> 
> ...



Hach ja, ich wusste dass so ein Kommentar kommt 
Lies dir bitte nochmal meinen Kommentar mit Verstand durch: Lesen -> nachdenken -> posten 

Zu den Autos: Prozentual gesehen, ist nur ein Bruchteil der zugelassenen Autos sehr laut. Im Gegensatz zu Motorrädern.
Und wenn einem Motorradfahrer die Vorfahrt genommen wird, weil er deutlich zu schnell war, hat er eben Pech gehabt. Der Autofahrer sitzt damit sein ganzes Leben ohne wirklich was dafür zu können. 
Wenn der Motorradfahrer z.B. mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit unterwegs war, ist das natürlich tragisch und nicht schön...



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dachte, man kann von selbst drauf kommen, aber gerne:
> Autofahrer will auf der Landstraße nach links abbiegen. Setzt weder den Blinker noch schaut er in den Rückspiegel. Keine Chance einen von hinten kommenden Verkehrsteilnehmer wahrzunehmen. Macht das Motorrad sich akustisch bemerkbar, wäre zumindest die Möglichkeit gegeben, darauf zu reagieren.
> Schert der Motorradfahrer in dieser Situation zum Überholen aus, landert er im nächsten Graben, sofern dort kein Baum steht...
> 
> Diese Situation erlebt man als Motorradfahrer übrigens relativ oft.



Und du glaubst ehrlich, das man ein lautes, von hinten kommendes Motorrad sofort dadurch wahrnimmt ?
Dem ist nicht so. Oder hat dein Motorrad den Auspuff nach vorne gerichtet ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Dachte, man kann von selbst drauf kommen, aber gerne:
> Autofahrer will auf der Landstraße nach links abbiegen. Setzt weder den Blinker noch schaut er in den Rückspiegel. Keine Chance einen von hinten kommenden Verkehrsteilnehmer wahrzunehmen. Macht das Motorrad sich akustisch bemerkbar, wäre zumindest die Möglichkeit gegeben, darauf zu reagieren.
> Schert der Motorradfahrer in dieser Situation zum Überholen aus, landert er im nächsten Graben, sofern dort kein Baum steht...
> 
> Diese Situation erlebt man als Motorradfahrer übrigens relativ oft.



Das halte ich für Blödsinn. Wenn man einfach ohne zu gucken und es anzuzeigen abbiegt, kann quasi jeder (egal ob Motorrad oder Auto) in ihn reinknallen. Da hilft auch der Krach nichts den man wie gesagt eh kaum wahrnimmt da die Abgasanlage den Sound nach hinten rausknallt und nicht nach vorne  


Edit: Da war jemand schneller 


Aber mal im Ernst, das hat absolut nichts mit dem Fall zu tun. 
Dann hätten die Motorradfahrer ja echt Pech wenn sie nur Unfälle durch Leute haben die quasi überhaupt nicht fahren können. 
Es ist viel mehr die Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung der Motorräder an sich. Auch Leute die blinken und gucken und sonst gut fahren, könnten einfach Probleme haben herankommende Motorradfahrer richtig einzuschätzen. Auch sind sie nicht so schnell für die Augen erkennbar da sie einfach klein und unauffällig sind. Da brauch das Gehirn länger zum reagieren und verarbeiten, da man ja genauer hinsehen muss. 
Das es auch bei den Autofahren Idioten gibt sollte klar sein. Aber darum ging es mir auch gar nicht, sondern einfach nur um die Geräuschkulisse welche einfach viel zu hoch bei Motorrädern ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Februar 2015)

Motorräder stören mich auch kein bisschen, fahre aber auch selber sehr gerne und der Sound gehört einfach dazu und passt im Gegensatz zu Autos auch immer zur Leistung. Autos stören mich da auch nicht wirklich, außer es sind irgendwelche uralten Golfs, Reisschüsseln oder Polos mit fetter Auspuffanlage und 18 jährigem Fahrer, wo der Motor bestenfalls 100 PS bringt, aber ständig mit 5000 und mehr Umdrehungen geballert wird. Und die ganzen Trottel, die im Winter auf den Parkplätzen die Sau rauslassen müssen nerven auch tierisch. Am Besten dann noch abends oder nachts.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das halte ich für Blödsinn. Wenn man einfach ohne zu gucken und es anzuzeigen abbiegt, kann quasi jeder (egal ob Motorrad oder Auto) in ihn reinknallen. Da hilft auch der Krach nichts den man wie gesagt eh kaum wahrnimmt da die Abgasanlage den Sound nach hinten rausknallt und nicht nach vorne


Mit dem Unterschied, dass Motorradfahrer bei einem Unfall grundsätzlich schlimmer verletzt werden als Autofahrer. 
Man hört von hinten kommende Motorräder eigentlich ziemlich gut. Bin öfters mit dem Auto als mit dem Motorrad unterwegs und kann deine Aussage deshalb nicht nachvollziehen.

@  =MR-C=KinG[GER]
Seit wann hört man Motorgeräusche nur hinter dem Auspuff? Wenn man das liest, bekommt man das Gefühl, hinter euch wäre noch nie ein Motorrad gefahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> @  =MR-C=KinG[GER]
> Seit wann hört man Motorgeräusche nur hinter dem Auspuff? Wenn man das liest, bekommt man das Gefühl, hinter euch wäre noch nie ein Motorrad gefahren.



Ich bin selbst Motocross gefahren und von vorne hört man nur minimal ein Motorengeräusch, im Gegensatz zu hinten.
Wo soll vorne denn auch der Lärm herkommen. Höchstens von der Ansaugung, und die ist längst nicht so laut wie der Auspuff


----------



## Beam39 (26. Februar 2015)

> Ich kenne das ganz anders. Viele Motorradfahrer wollen auf der Autobahn gar nicht schneller als 130 fahren, weil es zu stressig ist. Auch wenn die Maschine wesentlich mehr hergibt.



Dafür wird dann mitten in der Stadt bis in Begrenzer gedreht 



> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass an einem Großteil der Motorradunfälle Autofahrer schuld sind, die beim einsteigen ihr Hirn abschalten. Wenn ich so einen ***** lesen muss reg ich mich auch auf.
> 
> Ach ja, und wenn ein Auto krach macht ohne Ende und der Turbo dir einen Tinitus ins Ohr pfeift ist das natürlich völlig ok.
> 
> ...



Achso.. Ich wusste gar nicht das Autofahrer dran schuld sind dass bekloppte Motorradfahrer in Leitplanken krachen weil sie mit viel zu hoher Geschwindigkeit auf die Kurve zufahren und dann schön den Bremspunkt verpassen. Allein ich kenne hier mindestens 5 Leitplanken auf Landstraßen an denen Blumen und Kerzen liegen weil das die berühmten Raserstrecken von Mopedfahrern sind.

Das was auf Landstraßen im Sommer teilweise abgeht ist abartig. Es wird in Kurven auf die Gegenfahrbahn eingeschnitten, mit saumäßiger Geschwindigkeit in gefährlichen Abschnitten überholt und viel zu schnell gefahren - aber ja, der Autofahrer ist Schuld. 

Gerade weil man als Motorradfahrer so schwer zu erkennen ist sollte man umso vorsichtiger fahren. Ich leugne ja nicht das Unfälle auch durch dumme Autofahrer erzeugt werden, wenn nen Motorradfahrer aber von ner Leitplanke in zwei Teile gelegt wird dann ist das ganz allein die Schuld des Motorradfahrers.

Hier im Umkreis gibts genug Strecken die von bekloppten Bikern jedes Jahr im Sommer aufgesucht werden, und das obwohl auf diesen Strecken viele sterben oder zumindest verunglücken. Sie stellen sich somit selber mit einem Bein ins Grab und sorgen sogar oft genug dafür dass es ein anderer auch tut - und bei solchen Typen habe ich alles, nur kein Mitleid.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Motocross gefahren und von vorne hört man nur minimal ein Motorengeräusch, im Gegensatz zu hinten.
> Wo soll vorne denn auch der Lärm herkommen. Höchstens von der Ansaugung, und die ist längst nicht so laut wie der Auspuff


Das ändert nicht ansatzweise etwas daran, dass man von hinten kommende Motorräder hört. Und das, obwohl der Aufpuff nicht nach vorne gerichtet ist, oh Wunder.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2015)

Hätte ich was zu sagen, ich würde Motorräder im Straßenverkehr schlichtweg verbieten. Fahrräder würde ich strikt auf Radwege verbannen. Wo es keine gibt, sollte das Radfahren auch verboten werden. Zumindest in Städten. Ich hasse diese Radrambos. Halten sich an keine Verkehrsregel aber wenn man mal hupt, wird man gleich dumm angemacht...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied, dass Motorradfahrer bei einem Unfall grundsätzlich schlimmer verletzt werden als Autofahrer.



Und genau deswegen sollten vor allem die Motorradfahrer vorsichtiger Fahren. Es geht ja um Ihr Leben. Ein Überholvorgang ist nun mal immer eine Gefahrensituation, genau wie zu schnell in Kurven zu fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das ändert nicht ansatzweise etwas daran, dass man von hinten kommende Motorräder hört. Und das, obwohl der Aufpuff nicht nach vorne gerichtet ist, oh Wunder.



Dann fährst du wohl andere Autos als ich.
Ein von hinten kommendes Motorrad habe ich noch nie so wahrgenommen, sodass ich in einem Ernstfall noch reagiert hätte, weder im Z4, noch im 1er und auch nicht im 5er. Dafür sind die Autos heutzutage zu gut gedämmt.

Ich hoffe mal, dieses Video regt zum Nachdenken an, vorallem im Bezug auf Geschwindigkeit und nicht gesehen werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xq2xStb0R-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Dafür wird dann mitten in der Stadt bis in Begrenzer gedreht
> 
> Das was auf Landstraßen im Sommer teilweise abgeht ist abartig. Es wird in Kurven auf die Gegenfahrbahn eingeschnitten, mit saumäßiger Geschwindigkeit in gefährlichen Abschnitten überholt und viel zu schnell gefahren - aber ja, der Autofahrer ist Schuld.


Idioten gibt es leider unter allen Verkehrsteilnehmern.
Gerade Motorradfahrer, die die Kurven schneiden, regen mich auch extremst auf. Das geht wirklich gar nicht. Weil irgendein Möchtegern-Rossi meint, dass er die Kurve schneller fahren muss, kommt er einem dann in der eigenen Spur entgegen. Da bekommt man regelmäßig Aggressionen. Genau in dieser Situtaion geht dann auch der ordentlich fahrende Moppedfahrer drauf.

 @ Bioschnitzel
Ja, diese ganzen Verkehrsstreitereien sind eigentlich extrem unnötig. Es wird eben auf allen Seiten oftmals rücksichtslos umgegangen. Der eine wird zum Rambo, wenn er sich aufs Rad setzt, der andere im Auto, der andere auf dem Motorrad.
Gerade weil ich regelmäßig als Fußgänger, Radfahrer, Motorradfahrer und Autofahrer am Verkehrs teilnehme, kann ich aber keinen frei von Schuld sprechen. 

@  =MR-C=KinG[GER]
Ich spreche von einer modernen C-Klasse, die eigentlich gut gedämmt ist.

Der Autofahrer wäre übrigens der letzte, dem ich einen Vorwurf mache, wenn ich mich jenseits des Tempolimits bewege.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2015)

Es kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Ort an, in Tunneln mag das stimmen das man sie auch von hinten gut hört 

@Thunder ja das stimmt. Als einzelne Person kann man halt nur für sich selbst so gut es geht vorausschauend fahren um Unfälle zu vermeiden. Ein größeres Risiko haben aber nun mal Motorradfahrer, das hat ja nichts mit Schuld zu tun.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Februar 2015)

Du kannst in nem 7er BMW sitzen, wenn mit 10 Metern Abstand hinter dir ein "entsprechendes" Mottorrad fährt + runterschaltet und dann den Hahn aufmacht, hört man das.
Dropsdem verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung hier nicht, Bekloppte gibt es unter allen Verkehrsteilnehmern, ist halt so und wird sich nicht ändern.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Februar 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Es kommt wahrscheinlich auf den Ort an, in Tunneln mag das stimmen das man sie auch von hinten gut hört
> 
> @Thunder ja das stimmt. Als einzelne Person kann man halt nur für sich selbst so gut es geht vorausschauend fahren um Unfälle zu vermeiden. Ein größeres Risiko haben aber nun mal Motorradfahrer, das hat ja nichts mit Schuld zu tun.


Wie gut man sie hört, mag subjektiv sein und auch von den Ohren oder der Aufmerksamkeit abhängig sein. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass man ein hinter einem fahrendes Motorrad besser oder genau so gut hört wie eins, welches vor einem fährt. Über sowas müssen wir hier nicht reden. Dennoch ist es mehr als wahrnehmbar.

@ aloha84  
Meine Rede.


----------



## Ruptet (26. Februar 2015)

Das ist auch so eine Endlosdiskussion...
Wer sich mit dem Motorrad/Fahrrad in den Verkehr wagt muss auch damit rechnen das es, wenn was passiert, oft übel aussieht.
Jetzt nicht weil es selbstverständlich ist das man diese Verkehrsteilnehmer niederfährt, sondern weil immer was passieren kann und diese eben 0 geschützt sind.

Muss sagen ich persönlich hatte, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, keine unangenehmen Erfahrungen gemacht mit Motorrädern ... außer natürlich den Lärm den diese Blechbüchsen produzieren ... unerträglich.
Mit Radfahrern habe ich dagegen regelmäßig das vergnügen... manchmal glaubt man garnicht was man sieht wenn sie sich wieder Sachen erlauben.

@Nagut, einmal wurde ich von nem Motorrad angefahren  (Als Fußgänger)


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hätte ich was zu sagen, ich würde Motorräder im Straßenverkehr schlichtweg verbieten. Fahrräder würde ich strikt auf Radwege verbannen. Wo es keine gibt, sollte das Radfahren auch verboten werden. Zumindest in Städten. Ich hasse diese Radrambos. Halten sich an keine Verkehrsregel aber wenn man mal hupt, wird man gleich dumm angemacht...



Das sind genau die Trottel, die man auch oftmals in Autos abtrifft. Mit der Argumentation kann man ja dann gleich den ganzen Verkehr zum Erliegen bringen. 
Woanders klappt es ja auch. In London ist es zB völlig legal sich da durch den Vekehr zu schlängeln, macht selbst die Polizei dort. Ist aber typisch Deutsch, interessiert mich nicht, gefällt mir nicht, sollte verboten werden. ^^
Kennt man ja auch teilweise von sich selbst. :o

Ist halt alles eine Frage der persönlichen Interessen. Mopped fahren ist halt was anderes, als sich die Eier in einem Blecheimer wärmen zu lassen.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hätte ich was zu sagen, ich würde Motorräder im Straßenverkehr schlichtweg verbieten. Fahrräder würde ich strikt auf Radwege verbannen. Wo es keine gibt, sollte das Radfahren auch verboten werden. Zumindest in Städten.


Und ich würde alle nicht autonomen und elektrischen Autos aus der der Stand verbannen.
Für mehr Sicherheit.

Und Radwege sind wegen einiger Schleicher auch sau gefährlich oder weil sie voll mit Schnee sind.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Februar 2015)

Jo, es ist natürlich besser immer und überall mit dem Auto hinzufahren, auch wenn man das mit öffentlichen oder Fahrrad erreichen könnte. Ist natürlich deutlich besser für die Umwelt. 

Meist sind es doch die Autofahrer, denen das Leben der Radfahrer egal ist, sie sitzen ja sicher in ihrem Auto, in dem ihnen nichts passieren kann. Vielleicht solltest du auf die Erstrecht rücksicht nehmen, die tun wenigstens was für ihren Körper und ihrer Umwelt, im Gegensatz zu dem Fettsack der jede Strecke von mehr als 50m mit dem Auto fährt....


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Trottel, die man auch oftmals in Autos abtrifft. Mit der Argumentation kann man ja dann gleich den ganzen Verkehr zum Erliegen bringen.
> Woanders klappt es ja auch. In London ist es zB völlig legal sich da durch den Vekehr zu schlängeln, macht selbst die Polizei dort. Ist aber typisch Deutsch, interessiert mich nicht, gefällt mir nicht, sollte verboten werden. ^^
> Kennt man ja auch teilweise von sich selbst. :o
> 
> Ist halt alles eine Frage der persönlichen Interessen. Mopped fahren ist halt was anderes, als sich die Eier in einem Blecheimer wärmen zu lassen.



Allerdings würde ich es soweit regulieren und sagen, gibt es ausgebaute Fahrradwege müssen die auch benutzt werden.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Februar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich es soweit regulieren und sagen, gibt es ausgebaute Fahrradwege müssen die auch benutzt werden.


Dann erhöhst du auch die Crahsgefahr.
Alte Oma gegen normalen Radfahrer ca. 20km/h gegen sportlichen Radfahrer der mit 30 km/h fahren will, dann wird es auch knallen.
Bringt für die Sicherheit ebenfalls einen Rückschritt, außer man führt 2 spurigen Fahrradwege ein.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann erhöhst du auch die Crahsgefahr.
> Alte Oma gegen normalen Radfahrer ca. 20km/h gegen sportlichen Radfahrer der mit 30 km/h fahren will, dann wird es auch knallen.
> Bringt für die Sicherheit ebenfalls einen Rückschritt, außer man führt 2 spurigen Fahrradwege ein.



Ich glaube nicht das dadurch die Crashgefahr erhöht wird.. 

Sonst kann man Fahrradwege auch ganz weglassen.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Februar 2015)

> Alte Oma gegen normalen Radfahrer ca. 20km/h gegen sportlichen Radfahrer der mit 30 km/h fahren will, dann wird es auch knallen.
> Bringt für die Sicherheit ebenfalls einen Rückschritt, außer man führt 2 spurigen Fahrradwege ein.



Auf einen normalen fahradweg kann man doch problemlos zu zweit aneinander vorbeifahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Februar 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Jo, es ist natürlich besser immer und überall mit dem Auto hinzufahren, auch wenn man das mit öffentlichen oder Fahrrad erreichen könnte. Ist natürlich deutlich besser für die Umwelt.
> 
> Meist sind es doch die Autofahrer, denen das Leben der Radfahrer egal ist, sie sitzen ja sicher in ihrem Auto, in dem ihnen nichts passieren kann. Vielleicht solltest du auf die Erstrecht rücksicht nehmen, die tun wenigstens was für ihren Körper und ihrer Umwelt, im Gegensatz zu dem Fettsack der jede Strecke von mehr als 50m mit dem Auto fährt....



Was ganz toll ist um 1 durch die Stadt zu fahren wo meine Schule ist.
Überall 3 nebeneinander fahrende Fahrradfahrer, die an der Ampel seitlich vorbeifahren, nur um einen dann nach dem auf Grün springen auszubremsen.
Solche meint er wohl eher weil die gewaltig nerven.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Auf einen normalen fahradweg kann man doch problemlos zu zweit aneinander vorbeifahren.


Geht auf denen auf der Straße nicht, da niemand am Rand fährt sondern alle eher in der Mitte fahren.
Und dann man direkt daneben Verkehr hat der ohne weiteren Abstand daran vorbeifährt und auf anderer Seite auch noch Autos parken hat man schon teilweise alleine verdammt wenig Platz auf den Dingern.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Februar 2015)

Ja und ? Dann bist du halt mal 30s später am Ziel ? 
Diese unentspanntheit von Autofahrern... Generell Verkehrsteilnehmern.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Februar 2015)

Dich stört es also nicht, wenn du den ganzen Verkehr ausbremst, weil vor dir welche mit 20kmh rumgurken? 
Wenn du das so siehst, ok


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2015)

Ihr seid Schuld ... Gestern habt ihr euch über ZKDs unterhalten, eben fliegt mir meine weg... Bei 147.000km ... Das Kühlwasser sprudelts bei offenem Deckel bis an die Haube und stinkt nach Abgasen... Mal davon ab, dass ich erst heute früh Kühlwasser auffüllen musste und vorhin wieder mit deutlich unter Minimum und auf drei Pötten inne Werkstatt gewackelt bin...


----------



## Beam39 (26. Februar 2015)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder hast du oft Probleme mit deiner Kiste?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> wird bald ruhiger auf den europäischen Straßen, neues EU-Gesetz.
> 
> ...


Was ein unglaublicher Schwachsinn. Ich habe schon seit Jahren kein lautes Auto mehr gesehen. Neu kaufen kann man auch keine lauten Autos mehr. Mal wieder extremer Schwachsinn, der da verzapft wird.

Der BMW 2002, den mein Vadder mal hatte war laut. Den konnte man beim Durchbeschleunigen im 2km Luftlinie hören. DAS ist laut. Alle Supersportwagen heuzutage sind doch Sissi-Karren. So ein SLS brabbelt ein bischen rum aber laut ist was anderes. Normale Serienautos hört man ja wirklich nur, wenn man bis Anschlag dreht. Ich wohne 20 Meter neben einer 4 Spurigen Bahn Strecke und hier ist noch niemand krank geworden wegen Lärm.

Oh nein ich habe eben ein Auto gehört, ich glaube ich bekomme einen Schnupfen!  Absolute Sissi-******* heuzutage. Die Kettensäge und der Rasenmäher dürfen jenseits der 100db richtig abrocken aber wehe man hört das vorbeifahrende Auto.  Und Motorräder dürfen auch weiterhin mit 110db+ rumfahren, ohne das jemand etwa sagt.
Davon mal abgesehen das ich immer wieder gern zuhöre, wenn ein Motorrad den 3 Kilometer entfernten Zubringer zur A30 hochknallt.

Wenn sich halb so viel Leute darum kümmern würde irgendwelchen durchgeknallten Schwachsinn den Autoherstellern aufzuerlegen, wären die Autos nur ein drittel so teuer.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ihr seid Schuld ... Gestern habt ihr euch über ZKDs unterhalten, eben fliegt mir meine weg... Bei 147.000km ...  Das Kühlwasser sprudelts bei offenem Deckel bis an die Haube und stinkt  nach Abgasen... Mal davon ab, dass ich erst heute früh Kühlwasser  auffüllen musste und vorhin wieder mit deutlich unter Minimum und auf  drei Pötten inne Werkstatt gewackelt bin...


Zeit für einen großen Turbolader. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder hast du oft Probleme mit deiner Kiste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ich glaube er fährt ein qualitätsauffälliges Fahrzeug.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder hast du oft Probleme mit deiner Kiste?



Den hab ich ja erst seit 6. Dezember ... Zweite Lambdasonde [220 Komplett] und irgendein Drucksensor inner Einspritzung [110 Komplett] waren schon neu (die Tankentlüftung muss auch noch, die stinkt wenn ich vollgetankt hab vor sich hin)... Mag pech sein, aber der nächste wird eh kein VW mehr ... Lückenlos Checkheft ist nun doch keine "Garantie" . Mal gucken was sie morgen sagen, hatten eigentlich schon Feierabend und haben nur nochmal reingeguckt (Zwei Meister und fünf Azubis standen drumrum - immerhin ist einer der Azubis nen Kumpel von mir, dem ich also nichtmal den Weg erklären musste, als er mich nach Hause gefahren hat ).


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2015)

2 Lambdasonden?  Vor und Nach Kat? Weil 2 Mal die gleiche ist schon seeeeeeehr unwahrscheinlich. Außerdem geht die dann auf ET Garantie.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Februar 2015)

Wohl eher Zeit für ein neues Auto :/


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 2 Lambdasonden?  Vor und Nach Kat? Weil 2 Mal die gleiche ist schon seeeeeeehr unwahrscheinlich. Außerdem geht die dann auf ET Garantie.



Nee meine die zweite, also nach-Kat .


Was mir nen bisschen Sorgen macht: Im Internet ließt man teils, dass bei meinem Motor der Zahnriemen runter muss, weil die Hochdruckpumpe auf dem Kopf drauf sitzen soll... Ist da was dran (klar, ich werds morgen erfahren, aber vielleicht hat hier wer ne Antwort drauf )

http://img.infocoches.com/img/volks.../volkswagen_2004-Golf_1.6_FSI_5door-007_4.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das es einen Motor gibt, wo man den Zahriemen sitzen lassen kann, wenn man den Kopf abbaut.  Sieht so aus als ob die Hochdruckpumpe an der Einlassnockenwelle sitzt. Die Hochdrucküumpe muss natürlich auf die korrekten Steuerzeiten eingestellt werden, sonst gibt es Druckprombleme. Ist ja keine 3 Kolbenpumpe, wo es egal ist wie die mitdreht, weil die dauerhaft fördert. Außerdem muss man die Nockenwelle mit dem passenden Werkzeug auf jeden Fall abstecken, sonst ist das fast unmöglich den Riemen wieder draufzumachen. Die Pumpe dreht die Welle sonst immer wieder rum.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (26. Februar 2015)

So Jungs nach 8 Übungsstunden in der Münchner Innenstadt geht's nun an die sonderfahrten


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es einen Motor gibt, wo man den Zahriemen sitzen lassen kann, wenn man den Kopf abbaut.  Sieht so aus als ob die Hochdruckpumpe an der Einlassnockenwelle sitzt. Die Hochdrucküumpe muss natürlich auf die korrekten Steuerzeiten eingestellt werden, sonst gibt es Druckprombleme. Ist ja keine 3 Kolbenpumpe, wo es egal ist wie die mitdreht, weil die dauerhaft fördert. Außerdem muss man die Nockenwelle mit dem passenden Werkzeug auf jeden Fall abstecken, sonst ist das fast unmöglich den Riemen wieder draufzumachen. Die Pumpe dreht die Welle sonst immer wieder rum.



Ääääh gut, ja macht Sinn... Ich mach Fotos und baue keine Motoren - man möge es mir verzeihen .


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2015)

Wenn der letzte Riemenwechsel schon ein wenig her ist am besten gleich nen neuen drauf machen. Kostet ja nur das Material mehr und grade die Wasserpumpe rausziehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich genauso Badfrag... wann sieht man schonmal nen richtig lauten neuwagen irgendwo langballern, da ist jeder golf 3 gti sonstewas möchtegern tuner lauter


----------



## nfsgame (26. Februar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn der letzte Riemenwechsel schon ein wenig her ist am besten gleich nen neuen drauf machen. Kostet ja nur das Material mehr und grade die Wasserpumpe rausziehen.



Hat Intervall 90k km und laut Aufkleber wurde er 2009 gemacht... Also ~30k km noch. Böte sich ja eigentlich an...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2015)

Dann auf jeden Fall nen neuen draufmachen.  Kostet ja kein Vermögen so nen Zahnriemen Kit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

Zahnriemenwechsel wird mM nach immer als deutlich schwieriger angesehen, als es ist.
Mit passendem Werkzeug und ner Anleitung absolut kein Problem 

Hab mit nem Bekannten zusammen den Zahnriemen von seinem A6 problemlos gewechselt bekommen (wir beide haben's vorher noch nicht gemacht)


----------



## fctriesel (26. Februar 2015)

Oh ja, Audi V6 haste Spaß mit, egal ob Diesel oder Benziner.  
Bei meinem war das Thermostat defekt, einmal Zahnriemen runter...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2015)

Vorallem muss immer die komplette Front runter, bzw. etwas vorgezogen werden 
Wir haben bei der Gelegenheit dann gleich noch die vier Nockenwellen inkl. Kipphebeln getauscht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vorallem muss immer die komplette Front runter, bzw. etwas vorgezogen werden


Ist bei meinem passat mit seinem 4-zylinder PD anno 2001 nicht anders.  Der hat die basis des damaligen A6 und audi war halt der meinung, das sie den motor, zur vibrations-reduzierung, für längs unter die motorhaube packen müssen.
Entsprechend teuer ist es den zahnriemen wechseln zu lassen, da jedes mal die ganze front zerpflückt werden muß.


----------



## Klutten (26. Februar 2015)

So schlimm ist das auch nicht, wenn man sich vorher die Position der Front mit Klebestreifen markiert. Bei unserem A4 Cabrio waren wir nach weniger als einer Stunde durch. Ein Bekannter von mir schraubt aber auch schneller als der Wind und hat dazu noch die passenden Drehmomente im Kopf. Alleine dem Mann zuzuschauen ist manchmal der Knaller. Da sitzen dann auf dem Abend auch mal 5-6 Leute und schauen kopfschüttelnd zu, wie er völlig entspannt die wildesten Arbeiten erledigt.


----------



## fctriesel (26. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem passat mit seinem 4-zylinder PD anno 2001 nicht anders.  Der hat die basis des damaligen A6 und audi war halt der meinung, das sie den motor, zur vibrations-reduzierung, für längs unter die motorhaube packen müssen.
> Entsprechend teuer ist es den zahnriemen wechseln zu lassen, da jedes mal die ganze front zerpflückt werden muß.


Der Grund zum Längsverbau war bestimmt nicht die Vibration. Außer du kennst einen Weg einen V6 oder V8 Quer zu verbauen, dann kauf ich dir das vielleicht ab. 
Basis war der A4.


----------



## Performance-Gaming (26. Februar 2015)

Ford Mustang naja fährt mein Vater ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zahnriemenwechsel wird mM nach immer als deutlich schwieriger angesehen, als es ist.
> Mit passendem Werkzeug und ner Anleitung absolut kein Problem
> 
> Hab mit nem Bekannten zusammen den Zahnriemen von seinem A6 problemlos gewechselt bekommen (wir beide haben's vorher noch nicht gemacht)



Mit Spezialwerkzeug und Herstelleranleitung ist es kein Problem. Ohne die beiden Sachen wird es problematisch.


----------



## skycurve (26. Februar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Der Grund zum Längsverbau war bestimmt nicht die Vibration. Außer du kennst einen Weg einen V6 oder V8 Quer zu verbauen, dann kauf ich dir das vielleicht ab.
> Basis war der A4.



Hyundai Coupe 2.7 V6 | Autokatalog - Technische Daten | alle-autos-in.de

Gibt schon nen paar Hersteller


----------



## Riverna (27. Februar 2015)

Im MX3 ist er auch Quer eingebaut. Bei jedem Frontangetriebenen Fahrzeug ist er Quer verbaut.


----------



## Exception (27. Februar 2015)

Stimmt so nicht, Audi A4, A6 und A8 haben trotz Frontantrieb den Motor längs eingebaut. War auch schon beim Audi 80 B4 und 100 C4 so. Davor gab's noch keine V6, dafür  noch längere Reihenfünfzylinder die längs eingebaut wurden.


----------



## Riverna (27. Februar 2015)

Gut Audi hat das so an die habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Die dürften aber die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Valadur83 (27. Februar 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Der Grund zum Längsverbau war bestimmt nicht die Vibration. Außer du kennst einen Weg einen V6 oder V8 Quer zu verbauen, dann kauf ich dir das vielleicht ab.
> Basis war der A4.



Naja, in meinem ehemaligen Astra G Coupe habe ich seinerzeit einen V6 quer eingebaut - X30XE aus einem Omega B. Muss halt das 4 Zylinder Turbo Getriebe aus dem Astra Turbo Z20LET oder der Nachfolgemodelle benutzt werden aber passen tut das allemal.

Ich schiebe den Längseinbau, da dann eher auf die Kompatibilität zu weiteren Modellen der gleichen Bodengruppe ggf Allrad angedacht am selben Motor etc. und ggf. wegen der Wärmeentwicklung im Motorraum und natürlich sind Kosten ein wichtiger Punkt.


----------



## riedochs (27. Februar 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem passat mit seinem 4-zylinder PD anno 2001 nicht anders.  Der hat die basis des damaligen A6 und audi war halt der meinung, das sie den motor, zur vibrations-reduzierung, für längs unter die motorhaube packen müssen.
> Entsprechend teuer ist es den zahnriemen wechseln zu lassen, da jedes mal die ganze front zerpflückt werden muß.



Die Front muss in Service Stellung. Ich hatte einen 2003er Passat. Unser 2011er Passat 140PS TDI hat ein Wechselintervall von 231tkm für den Zahnriemen. Der Seat hat wieder Kette, die im 2.0 TSI scheint relativ problemlos. Zumindest liest man bei Golf7R und S3 wenig davon.


----------



## winner961 (27. Februar 2015)

Alfa 147 GTA frontantrieb plus querverbauter V6 3.2


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2015)

Ein V6 würde ja auch nur entwickelt, um einen 6 Zylinder bei einem frontangetriebenen Auto überhaupt unterbringen zu können 
Deshalb nimmt man ja auch die Nachteile ggü. einem R6 in Kauf.


----------



## watercooled (27. Februar 2015)

Naja, ein VR6 wurde vielleicht für diesen Zweck entwickelt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Naja, ein VR6 wurde vielleicht für diesen Zweck entwickelt.



Ein V6 ebenfalls.
Vergleiche mal die Baulänge von einem R6 mit einem V6 
Ein VR6 ist ja eher ein R6 als ein V6, da keine zwei Zylinderköpfe vorhanden sind.


----------



## fctriesel (27. Februar 2015)

Schöne Beispiele mit Quer-V6, leider keins mit der PL45.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Februar 2015)

> leider keins mit der PL45.


doch vw hat sein VR6 zu einen VR5 gemacht keine ahnung warum aber es hat fuktioniert und es gibt ihn noch heute in den USA


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2015)

Heute Kostenvoranschlag bekommen... Kopfdichtung, Zahnriemensatz + Keilriemen, nen Stutzen am Kühler der wegen des Drucks gerissen war, Drosselklappe saubermachen, Einlässe entkrusten (sitzt wohl Ölkohle drin), AGR reinigen und nen Ölwechsel drauf komplett für 1050..... Dann sollte erstmal Ruhe sein ... Und wenn sie das Ding schonmal zerlegt haben...


----------



## watercooled (27. Februar 2015)

Die Karre hats in sich...aber nicht im positiven Sinne.


----------



## fctriesel (27. Februar 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> doch vw hat sein VR6 zu einen VR5 gemacht keine ahnung warum aber es hat fuktioniert und es gibt ihn noch heute in den USA


Warum USA? Der ist Längs im Euro-Passat eingebaut. USA kp ob es den dort gab, aber wenn dann auch längs.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2015)

JP Performance - G 63 AMG | Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Februar 2015)

ich hab etwas falschvestanden mit dem pl 45  du meinst den Passat B5 und ich dachte an einen gekürtzten V6 Motor mit einen Zylinder weniger 
Scheppach TauchsÃ?ge Tauch SÃ?ge HandkreissÃ?ge mit FÃ?hrungsschiene PL 45: Amazon.de: Baumarkt





> JP Performance - G 63 AMG | Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzqZ9s5bnzE&hd=1

ab 5:32

Die anlagen sind nicht schlecht aber ob die wirklich Tüv tauglich sind?


----------



## turbosnake (27. Februar 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein V6 würde ja auch nur entwickelt, um einen 6 Zylinder bei einem frontangetriebenen Auto überhaupt unterbringen zu können
> Deshalb nimmt man ja auch die Nachteile ggü. einem R6 in Kauf.


Warum haben den Muscle Cars V6 und Porsches einen 6 Zylinder Boxer?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum haben den Muscle Cars V6 und Porsches einen 6 Zylinder Boxer?



Porsche verbaut Boxer, um den Schwerpunkt niedrig zu halten und aus Traditionsgründen.

Warum die Amis keine R6 verbauen, keine Ahnung. Vielleicht weil der Klang von einem R6 und die drehfreude nicht zu den Autos passen.


----------



## s-icon (27. Februar 2015)

Der neue Boxster soll ja dann einen Vierzylinder haben...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der neue Boxster soll ja dann einen Vierzylinder haben...



Wird er auch bekommen (4 zylinder Turbo)
denke aber mal, dass eine Variante mit B6 Motor neben dem B4 Turbo noch weiter angeboten wird.


----------



## s-icon (27. Februar 2015)

Laut meinem Händler wird es keinen normalen 6 Zylinder Boxster geben, nur den Spyder 981 mit 3,8l


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Heute Kostenvoranschlag bekommen... Kopfdichtung, Zahnriemensatz + Keilriemen, nen Stutzen am Kühler der wegen des Drucks gerissen war, Drosselklappe saubermachen, Einlässe entkrusten (sitzt wohl Ölkohle drin), AGR reinigen und nen Ölwechsel drauf komplett für 1050..... Dann sollte erstmal Ruhe sein ... Und wenn sie das Ding schonmal zerlegt haben...



Also für die ganzen Arbeiten ist das nen absolutes Schnäppchen.  Wobei mich Drosselklappe saubermachen schon ein wenig wundert. Das muss bei einer elektronischen normalerweise nur gemacht werden, wenn die nicht korrekt eingelernt werden kann. Ist schon verwunderlich das die sich zugesetzt haben soll. Und beim Benziner sifft die eigentlich nur zu wenn man 600tkm gefahren ist oder keinen Luftfilter hat.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2015)

Leerlaufdrehzahl schwankt bisschen wenn er kalt ist, hatte der blaue damals auch und er hat mir die Unterseite samt "Kanal" gezeigt - ist echt pechschwarz verkrustet... Vielleicht durch die Kurzstrecke die letzte Zeit beim Vorbesitzer . Und das Schnäppchen ist so ein bisschen der "Familienbonus"... Mein Dad kennt den Inhaber ganz gut, mein Onkel hat da gelernt und auch ne längere Zeit gearbeitet .


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2015)

Kurze Frage: Habe ein Auto im Blick, TÜV bis 4/2015. Sieht so aus das ich das Auto mit ** Kennzeichen zu mir nach Hause bekomme,
es aber schwer wird den jetzt noch so kurzfristig durchn TÜV zu bekommen. 

Ab wann ist eine Vollabnahme nötig? Also wie lange muss der TÜV da abgelaufen sein? Das will ich mir nämlich in gottesnamen ersparen.

EDIT: Wenn ich das Wort Kurzzeitkennzeichen mit "KahZett Kennzeichen" abkürze dann wird das zensiert. Lustig.


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2015)

Soweit wie es aussieht kannst Du das Auto für maximal 7 Jahre abmelden bzw. ohne HU "einlagern". Danach ist evtl. eine Vollabnahme notwendig:



> Eine vorübergehende Stilllegung ist auf maximal 84 Monate beschränkt. Wird
> diese Frist überschritten, sollten Sie mit der Zulassungsstelle klären, ob eine
> HU ausreicht oder eine „Vollabnahme“ erforderlich ist.
> 
> Quelle: Import von Fahrzeugen - Kauf und Verkauf | TÜV NORD


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2015)

OK Danke dir.  Nur wenn ich das Ding zum TÜV bringe nachdem ich den "TÜV fertig" gemacht habe wird der die Hände überm 
Kopf zusammen schlagen und mich zur Tür raus jagen


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2015)

Um was für ein Auto geht es denn und was musst Du denn an dem Wagen noch machen?


----------



## Burn_out (28. Februar 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Front muss in Service Stellung. Ich hatte einen 2003er Passat. Unser 2011er Passat 140PS TDI hat ein Wechselintervall von 231tkm für den Zahnriemen. Der Seat hat wieder Kette, die im 2.0 TSI scheint relativ problemlos. Zumindest liest man bei Golf7R und S3 wenig davon.



Wenn es der gleiche Grundmotor wie im 7er GTI ist, wird es daran liegen, dass die wieder einen Zahnriemen haben


----------



## watercooled (28. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Um was für ein Auto geht es denn und was musst Du denn an dem Wagen noch machen?



Verrate ich noch nicht...und fast alles


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2015)

Klingt schon mal spannend.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Februar 2015)

Bestimmt rx8 oder s13.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Februar 2015)

Oder er hat sich auch so nen ultraschicken Civic gekauft


----------



## winner961 (28. Februar 2015)

garantiert ein 180sx die alte Schalupe


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Februar 2015)

Ne was soll er den mit 2 frontkratzer. Wenn dann brauhc man schon verschiedene konzepte


----------



## riedochs (28. Februar 2015)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Wenn es der gleiche Grundmotor wie im 7er GTI  ist, wird es daran liegen, dass die wieder einen Zahnriemen haben



Der Golf7 GTI müsste einen EA888 drin haben, die haben Kette. Der  Motor in meinem Cupra ist identisch zum Golf7R und S3, beide auch mit  Kette. Die einzigen Motoren die auf Zahnriemen umgestellt wurden sind  meines Wissens nach die 1.4 TSI. (weil man bei VW scheinbar einfach zu dämlich ist dauerfeste  Kettentriebe für kleine Motoren zu konstruieren)


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2015)

Boah, is das Heck von dem neuen Honda Civic Type R hässlich! Das geht ja in keine Waschstraße! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (1. März 2015)

ich dacht das Ufo geht nicht häßlicher


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2015)

Die Konzeptzeichnung hat mir, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, damals sogar halbwegs gefallen aber in der Realität sieht der Wagen doch ziemlich "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus.


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2015)

Das sitze in Rot finde ich auch recht übel. Sieht irgendwie ziemlich 90s aus. Wobei es sich bei den Sitzen um den Recaro Sporster CS handeln dürfte, mit geänderter Gurtdurchführung. Der Sportster ist ja sehr gut. Den hab ich auch im Auto. Nur im Civic irgendwie viel zu fett aufgepolstert. Und das Rot ist so 90s. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2015)

Weiß ist bei dem Auto auch irgendwie eine seltsame Farbe. Komplett schwarz könnte vielleicht noch was retten.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. März 2015)

Was steckt denn so an Technik drunter? 
Ich find ihn zwar ein wenig übertrieben anders, aber ansonsten gefällt mir das sportliche Design


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. März 2015)

Die sitze sind doch geil. Sehen aus wie die ITR sitze. Die roten recaros sind halt schon tradition im type r.  Den Heckflügel finde ich gut, die 4 endrohre sehen aber behindert aus, ist ja kein AMG. Generell ist dieses Ufo design was sie damals eingeführt haben häslich. Lieber wieder in richtung ek9. Aber wichtiger ist ja wie schnell er ist, gibt es schon rundenzeiten auf der nos?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (1. März 2015)

Da stimme ich Excite zu, Sitze sehen super aus, waren halt schon immer rot bei den Type R Modellen. 
Das Heck finde ich garnicht mal schlimm, wieso denn nicht mal zeigen dass man Leistung hat? 
Außer die Endrohre, das ist dann wirklich etwas zu viel  

Soweit ich weiß strebt Honda die schnellste Zeit für FWD Fahrzeuge auf der NOS an, sollte also schon gut rennen das Dinge.


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2015)

Da waren doch bestimmt die Designer von Multipla und Cactus gemeinsam am Werke ...


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß strebt Honda die schnellste Zeit für FWD Fahrzeuge auf der NOS an, sollte also schon gut rennen das Dinge.



Da sind sie zwischenzeitlich aber schon ein wenig zurück gerudert weil man den Seat Leon Cupra 280 damals noch nicht auf dem Zettel hatte: Honda Civic Type R faces challenge to beat Seat’s new Nurburgring record, admits exec


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da sind sie zwischenzeitlich aber schon ein wenig zurück gerudert weil man den Seat Leon Cupra 280 damals noch nicht auf dem Zettel hatte: Honda Civic Type R faces challenge to beat Seat’s new Nurburgring record, admits exec




Renault hat die schnellste Nürburgringzeit für FWD, zumindest mit nem Serienauto. Honda muss Renault schlagen, nicht Seat. Ich traus den Japanern aber zu. Zumindest haben Sie ja das Auto mit dem Ziel gebaut. Mal abwarten.

4 Endrohre halte ich übrigens bei nem 4-Zylinder für nen Witz.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Renault hat die schnellste Nürburgringzeit für FWD, zumindest mit nem Serienauto. Honda muss Renault schlagen, nicht Seat.



Bist Du Dir da sicher? http://seat-mediacenter.de/controller-de-DE/fbi/40176

Zitat:

_"Mit einem beeindruckenden Rekord auf der anspruchsvollsten Rennstrecke der Welt beweist der neue SEAT Leon CUPRA seine enorme sportliche Performance: In nur 7:58.4 Minuten bewältigte der völlig serienmäßige Leon CUPRA 280* mit Performance Pack die weltbekannte Nordschleife und verbesserte damit die bisherige Bestzeit für Straßenfahrzeuge mit Frontantrieb um rund zehn Sekunden."_


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher? http://seat-mediacenter.de/controller-de-DE/fbi/40176



Vollkommen. 

Mégane R.S. 275 Trophy-R





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2015)

Ah, alles klar, Danke! Ich bin von dem 265er in dem Artikel ausgegangen und wusste nicht, dass der Rekord bereits eingestellt wurde.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

So ein megane wäre ja auch ein schönes erstes Auto, aber wohl zu teuer...


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ah, alles klar, Danke! Ich bin von dem 265er in dem Artikel ausgegangen und wusste nicht, dass der Rekord bereits eingestellt wurde.



Renault hatte 2011 ne Zeit von 8:04 oder so gefahren. Seat hat dann 2104 gekonntert und Renault hat dann nochmal nachgeschoben.



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> So ein megane wäre ja auch ein schönes erstes Auto, aber wohl zu teuer...




Naja, ich hab mit Rabatt 27000 € neu gezahlt. Inklusive Recaros und Cup-Paket. Im Jahr zahl ich an die 900 € Versicherung. Steuer sind 200 €.

Monatliche Kosten für Sprit und Rate sind ca. 700 €.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Renault hatte 2011 ne Zeit von 8:04 oder so gefahren. Seat hat dann 2104 gekonntert und Renault hat dann nochmal nachgeschoben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber als erstes Auto? 
Außerdem werde ich wohl deutlich mehr Versicherung zahlen. Schließlich fange ich bei 140% Versicherung an..


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2015)

Gut, dann ist das natürlich zu teuer.


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2015)

Kauf halt nen EJ9 oder so.
Günstig, gibt viele Teile, nicht untermotorisiert, zuverlässig, fährt sich recht anständig und schaut dabei noch gut aus.
Zudem in Steuer und Versicherung sehr günstig.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Außerdem werde ich wohl deutlich mehr Versicherung zahlen. Schließlich fange ich bei 140% Versicherung an..



Auch hier die Frage nach dem warum? Kannst du das Auto nicht über Eltern / Großeltern anmelden? 
Ich versteh nicht wie man sich bei solchen Bedingungen ein Auto auf sich selbst anmelden kann!? Erst mal ein paar Jahre das Auto so anmelden und dann ummelden und den Rabatt mitnehmen. Das hat man schon zu meiner Zeit so gemacht (und da waren die Einsteigertarife noch nicht so wahnsinnig hoch)


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2015)

Mach ich auch so... Ich fahre zur Zeit auf 28% über meinen Vater und werd das dann vermutlich irgendwann mal übernehmen...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch hier die Frage nach dem warum? Kannst du das Auto nicht über Eltern / Großeltern anmelden?
> Ich versteh nicht wie man sich bei solchen Bedingungen ein Auto auf sich selbst anmelden kann!? Erst mal ein paar Jahre das Auto so anmelden und dann ummelden und den Rabatt mitnehmen. Das hat man schon zu meiner Zeit so gemacht (und da waren die Einsteigertarife noch nicht so wahnsinnig hoch)


Doch bloß fährt da seit Jahren keiner mehr Auto also ist der Prozentsatz nicht so niedrig. Höchstens über mein Onkel oder so. 

@watercooled 
Nen civic?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Kauf halt nen EJ9 oder so.
> Günstig, gibt viele Teile, nicht untermotorisiert, zuverlässig, fährt sich recht anständig und schaut dabei noch gut aus.
> Zudem in Steuer und Versicherung sehr günstig.




Wo sind den 75 PS genug leistung ^^ Aber besser als nen citreon alle mal


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2015)

Er schrieb "nicht untermotorisiert"... von genug Leistung steht da nichts.


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2015)

Außerdem kann man die Kiste eh direkt als 90PS Auto sehen, ist ja nur so ne Pappdichtung die man ersetzen muss.


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2015)

Ein Rennwagen wird trotzdem nicht draus, aber für einen ersten Wagen ist das schon alles andere als langsam. Vorallem ist der EJ/EK ein sehr schöner Civic. Neben dem EG der einzige in meinen Augen der nach was aussieht.


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2015)

Soll ja auch kein Rennwagen sein. 
Erstes Auto fürn Alltag, da langt die Leistung mMn allemal.


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2015)

Sagte ich doch


----------



## tsd560ti (1. März 2015)

Für die Stadt ist ja selbst nen 100PS-Polo schon zu viel, wenn man kein Bedürfnis hat aus dem Arbeitsweg nen Staffellauf zu machen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

Naja über 100 PS hätte ich schon gerne, alleine schon weil es deutlich mehr Spaß macht damit zu fahren. Außerdem hab ich nen ziemlichen Bleifuß 

Bisschen was in Kofferraum passen muss auch also Minimum so Golf Größe, wobei ein Kombi wiederum beschissen ist. Also eher so Golf/Megane Größe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Naja über 100 PS hätte ich schon gerne, alleine schon weil es deutlich mehr Spaß macht damit zu fahren. Außerdem hab ich nen ziemlichen Bleifuß
> 
> Bisschen was in Kofferraum passen muss auch also Minimum so Golf Größe, wobei ein Kombi wiederum beschissen ist. Also eher so Golf/Megane Größe.



Wie viel willst du denn für das Auto ausgeben ?


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2015)

Möglich ist viel. Was darfs kosten und was willste damit machen?
Benzin oder Diesel? 3, 4, 5 Türer?


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Doch bloß fährt da seit Jahren keiner mehr Auto also ist der Prozentsatz nicht so niedrig. Höchstens über mein Onkel oder so.



Zwischen nicht so niedrig und 140% ist aber ein Haufen Luft... Aber es ist dein Geld!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

Ja schon klar, dass da ein Unterschied ist. Wie genau ich das drehen kann muss ich noch schauen. 
Bis das erste Auto kommt wird es eh noch brauchen, also ist momentan die Diskussion eh nicht wirklich sinnvoll. 
Aber im allgemeinen eher Benzin da ich nicht über 30k km im Jahr fahre. 5 Türen waren besser. Ich wohne in München, also in der Stadt fahren, aber ich raus aufs Land (Ski fahren, Leute besuchen etc.) desweiteren werde ich hin und wieder Sachen transportieren und natürlich in den Urlaub fahren. 
Geld werde ich wohl so 10-12k zusammenkratzen können.


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2015)

Passat B6 Variant mit 2.0TFSI? 
Sollte für das Geld mittlerweile drinnen sein und der Motor ist Klasse.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. März 2015)

> Geld werde ich wohl so 10-12k zusammenkratzen können.



nicht schlecht fürs erste auto.



> Passat B6 Variant mit 2.0TFSI?


Ist der nicht ein bisschen groß fürs erste auto?


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2015)

Er will doch n 5 Türer


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Er will doch n 5 Türer


Aber kein passat, eher nen Golf 5 Türer 
Ich bin doch kein Versicherungsvertreter 

@Asd
 Je nachdem wieviel nach meinem auslandsjahr/Halbjahr nach dem Abi übrig bleibt


----------



## watercooled (1. März 2015)

Für die Kohle gibts n Golf 5 GTI


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Für die Kohle gibts n Golf 5 GTI


Wie gesagt braucht eh noch ne weile  
Es allerdings schwer meine Mutter davon zu überzeugen


----------



## Beam39 (1. März 2015)

Wenn du selber von dir behauptest nen "Bleifuß" zu haben, obwohl du deinen Lappen noch nicht einmal hast, dann würde ich mir das überlegen mit Golf GTI etc. bzw. Fahrzeugen mit mehr PS.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn du selber von dir behauptest nen "Bleifuß" zu haben, obwohl du deinen Lappen noch nicht einmal hast, dann würde ich mir das überlegen mit Golf GTI etc. bzw. Fahrzeugen mit mehr PS.


Ich halte mich schon an die Begrenzungen. Wenns geht fahre ich allerdings auch gerne schnell, beispielsweise auf der Autobahn. Was ich eher nicht leiden kann IT wenn der Wagen zieht als wäre er am sterben. Wenn man mal in nem Passat unter 100 PS saß weiß man was ich meine, da vergeht mir einfach die Laune.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. März 2015)

Miata Miata MIata 

gönn dir bissl fahrspaß 


Kai holt sich locker ne S13, da könnt ich drum wetten.


----------



## >ExX< (1. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ap9OH9antio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei welchem Wetter soll man so ein Auto auch sonst fahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2015)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Aber kein passat, eher nen Golf 5 Türer
> Ich bin doch kein Versicherungsvertreter



Man muss nur was draus machen  http://www.cuberra.eu/media/catalog...ont-spoiler_-skirt_-valance-cuberra.eu-30.jpg
Sonst bieten sich halt alle Hatchbacks an (Golf, 1er, A3, etc.)


----------



## s-icon (1. März 2015)

Clio RS


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. März 2015)

Wie sieht es damit, wenn ich neue Felgen für meinen VW Bora 1J kaufen möchte. Dass ich auf den Lochkreis achten muss ist klar, der ist bei dem Bora 5x100. Und zum TÜV muss ich so oder so.
Aber worauf noch ?


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2015)

Das es ein Gutachten zu den Felgen gibt, in denen der Passat aufgeführt ist. Traglast usw muss man auch beachten.


----------



## nfsgame (1. März 2015)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es damit, wenn ich neue Felgen für meinen VW Bora 1J kaufen möchte. Dass ich auf den Lochkreis achten muss ist klar, der ist bei dem Bora 5x100. Und zum TÜV muss ich so oder so.
> Aber worauf noch ?


Gutachten muss passen, ab 17" musste beim Golf 4 und Bora wohl wenns nach dem offiziellen geht nen anderes Lenkgetriebe einbauen lassen mit verringertem Lenkhub. Wird aber wohl auch gerne mal ohne eingetragen wenn der Prüfer nen guten Tag hat . Wenn du das Zusatzblatt "17 Zoll Alufelgen" im Bordbuch hast, kannst du dir das laut Aussage von VW sparen - dann hast du das angepasste schon. Hab mich letztens erst für meinen schlau gemacht gehabt .

Edit: Von VW bekommst du auf Anfrage das folgende im Anhang zugeschickt - Ins Bordbuch kann ich morgen Abend mal sehen wie der Zusatz aussieht (steht ja gerade inner Werkstatt das Ding)..


----------



## Exception (1. März 2015)

Als ich bei meinem A3 8L  (baugleich zum Golf 4, Bora, Seat Leon  1M,  Beetle,  Skoda  Octavia) das GewindeFw und die 18 Zoll Felgen eintragen hab lassen,  stand das auch im Gutachten. Das ist aber nur zur Absicherung falls etwas schleifen würde,  tut es aber selbst bei 8,5x18 ET35 noch nicht. Und selbst dann wird kein Lenkgetriebe getauscht sondern Lenkanschläge  eingebaut. Und meiner hatte ab Werk nur 15 Zoll  Räder.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2015)

Lenkwinkelbegrenzer reichen eigentlich aus.
Ein Bekannter von mir brauchte auch nur Lenkwinkelbegrenzer für seinen Polo R WRC.


----------



## nfsgame (2. März 2015)

Empfehlungen etwa Golf-Größe, neuer als 2006, möglichst unter 100k km um die 8000€ bevorzugt von nem Händler? Mit neuer Kopfdichtung ist immer noch zu wenig Kompression drauf... 

Alternativ hätt ich nen Angebot vom Nissan-Händler ausm Nachbardorf für nen neuen Pulsar 1,2l 115PS... Würden mir solange meiner noch in irgendeiner Form aus eigener Kraft da aufn Hof kommt 4000 für geben, würde bei rund 10 dann landen in der Basisausstattung... Meinung?


----------



## watercooled (2. März 2015)

Denke mal du willst keinen Golf mehr 

Meinste nicht bei dir wäre mal ein Diesel angebracht? 
Du verbringst ja dein halbes Leben auf der BAB.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Empfehlungen etwa Golf-Größe, neuer als 2006, möglichst unter 100k km um die 8000€ bevorzugt von nem Händler? Mit neuer Kopfdichtung ist immer noch zu wenig Kompression drauf...
> 
> Alternativ hätt ich nen Angebot vom Nissan-Händler ausm Nachbardorf für nen neuen Pulsar 1,2l 115PS... Würden mir solange meiner noch in irgendeiner Form aus eigener Kraft da aufn Hof kommt 4000 für geben, würde bei rund 10 dann landen in der Basisausstattung... Meinung?



bei bis zu 10k €.
Wie wäre es denn mit nem E90 325i ?
Baujahr ab 2005.
Den Motor bekommst du zumindest nicht so schnell klein 
Verbrauch ist voll im Rahmen und Laufruhe und Klang ist natürlich Spitze 

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...ativeFeatures=EXPORT&maxMileage=125000&noec=1


BMW 325 325i Executive Navigatie als Limousine in Aachen


----------



## Dustin91 (2. März 2015)

A3 2.0 TDI/FSI. Habe einen TDI seit Sommer 2013, bis Dato 27000 Km damit gefahren, ohne Probleme. Gekauft mit 125t Km, jetzt hat er ~152t Km.
Musste bisher nur einmal zum Routine-Service, sonst nix. Verbrauch liegt bei 5,5-5,9 l/100 Km.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. März 2015)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob es der gleiche Motor ist, aber für nen 525i (2007) lag der Verbrauch auf der Autobahn bei 7-8 Liter (Rollen mit 110-130), Richtung 160 wirds dann aber auch langsam zweistellig.


----------



## der_yappi (2. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Empfehlungen etwa Golf-Größe, neuer als 2006, möglichst unter 100k km um die 8000€ bevorzugt von nem Händler? Mit neuer Kopfdichtung ist immer noch zu wenig Kompression drauf...
> 
> Alternativ hätt ich nen Angebot vom Nissan-Händler ausm Nachbardorf für nen neuen Pulsar 1,2l 115PS... Würden mir solange meiner noch in irgendeiner Form aus eigener Kraft da aufn Hof kommt 4000 für geben, würde bei rund 10 dann landen in der Basisausstattung... Meinung?



Probiers doch mal mit nem Franzosen. Schlechter als deine zwei Krauts kanns ja eig. nicht werden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau ob es der gleiche Motor ist, aber für nen 525i (2007) lag der Verbrauch auf der Autobahn bei 7-8 Liter (Rollen mit 110-130), Richtung 160 wirds dann aber auch langsam zweistellig.



Müsste der gleiche sein (N52B25)
Verbrauchsmäßig gehen die echt i.O.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Probiers doch mal mit nem Franzosen. Schlechter als deine zwei Krauts kanns ja eig. nicht werden


Ob ein baguette nun besser hält... Gabs da nicht mal einen renault oder peugeot wo der hersteller nur eine laufleistung von max. 150tkm angegeben hat, weil der diesel danach sowieso den geist aufgegeben hat? 
Ich würde nfsgame zu einem octavia als diesel raten. Die sind günstig und halten eigentlich auch. (hab zumindest noch nix schlechtes gehört)


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Empfehlungen etwa Golf-Größe, neuer als 2006, möglichst unter 100k km um die 8000€ bevorzugt von nem Händler? Mit neuer Kopfdichtung ist immer noch zu wenig Kompression drauf...


Zu wenig Kompression? Erst Wasserverlust, dann zu wenig Kompression? Ich glaub da ist was schief gelaufen. 

...wieviel haben denn die einzelnen Zylinder? Wenn alle zu wenig haben ist das auf jeden Fall ne Fehlmessung oder falsch zusammengebaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2015)

Wobei weniger Kompression auch gut sein kann 
Schnall nen Turbolader drauf


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2015)

Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## nfsgame (2. März 2015)

Werte hab ich mir nicht gemerkt. Die beiden links haben deutlich weniger als die beiden auf der rechten Seite. Auf alle Fälle ist immer noch ein Springbrunnen im AGB und läuft halt immer noch total unrund. Mitm Zahnriemen hab ich auch "Glück" gehabt - eine Spannrolle lag schon in zwei Teilen im unteren Teil der Abdeckung und er lief auf dem "Stutzen" der Rolle........ War laut Aussage des Mechanikers wohl auch noch der erste. Also mal eben 60k km drüber...... Gibt wohl auch Anzeichen dafür, dass der mal deutlich zu viel Temperatur hatte.......... Wenn ich dem Typen, der mir die Karre verkauft hat, erwische, dann gnade ihm Gott ... Merke: Lückenlos Scheckheft bringt mal Null .
Naja, Lehrgeld... Ich versuch das Ding entweder über meine Werkstatt zu "verschiffen" damit wenigstens die Frickelei der letzten Tage wieder raus ist oder falls die Wahl auf den neuen fallen sollte mit der Gebrauchtwagenprämie die Geschichte abzuschließen...

Danke für die Tipps bisher btw . Ich gucks mir mal an. Nen 3er wär mir aber nen Stück zu groß. Ist doch relativ viel Stadt dabei. Geht zwar mit dem Opel Signum von meinem Vater auch zur Zeit, aber ich bin halt bisher was kleineres gewohnt . Hab mir bisher mal ein paar 116i/118i aus 2005-2007 angeguckt - muss man bei denen aus etwas besonderes achten? Liegen zwischen 33k und 70k km, preislich zwischen 7200 und 8600 und stehen um 38100 +100km wer selber nachgucken will .
Alternative: Jetzt erstmal nen Polo/Ibiza aus 2007-2009 für rund 5k, Rest auf die hohe Kante und in ~2 Jahren mehr Grundlage für nen Neuen haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2015)

Hmmmmm ich war da zwar nicht dran aber klingt nicht wirklich plausibel nach nem Überhitzungsschaden. Und das ein Kopf über 2 Zylinder hinweg reißt kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Das müsste man auch locker sehen. Sicher das die Steuerzeiten richtig sind?  Ventile eventuell aufgesetzt?

Falsche Steuerzeiten kann auch ein Grund sein das man unplausible Kompression hat.


----------



## nfsgame (2. März 2015)

Kann vielleicht ja auch mit reinspielen, oder? Weil es kommen ja immer noch Abgase in den Kühlkreislauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps bisher btw . Ich gucks mir mal an. Nen 3er wär mir aber nen Stück zu groß. Ist doch relativ viel Stadt dabei. Geht zwar mit dem Opel Signum von meinem Vater auch zur Zeit, aber ich bin halt bisher was kleineres gewohnt . Hab mir bisher mal ein paar 116i/118i aus 2005-2007 angeguckt - muss man bei denen aus etwas besonderes achten? Liegen zwischen 33k und 70k km, preislich zwischen 7200 und 8600 und stehen um 38100 +100km wer selber nachgucken will .
> Alternative: Jetzt erstmal nen Polo/Ibiza aus 2007-2009 für rund 5k, Rest auf die hohe Kante und in ~2 Jahren mehr Grundlage für nen Neuen haben.



Eine 3er Limo ist doch nicht groß O.o
Sagen wir's mal so, ein 1er ist nicht bedeutend übersichtlicher.
Einen 1er würde ich nicht als vor Facelift kaufen. Qualitativ hängt das vFL hinter den anderen Modellen hinterher und das fällt gerade im Innenraum stark auf.
Am besten mal ne 325er Limo probefahrten. In dem Preisbereich ein klasse Auto


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2015)

Aber dann muss man doch was am Motor sehen. Entweder Kopf total krum oder nen Riss irgendwo. Einfach so kommen die Abgase ja nicht ins Kühlwasser. Entweder falsche Kopfdichtung montiert, den Kopf flasch angezogen oder irgendwas am Motor ist richtig derbe kaputt. Wenn im AGB richtig Abgase hochkommen sieht man auf jeden Fall etwas, wenn der Motor auseinander ist.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. März 2015)

> Am besten mal ne 325er Limo probefahrten. In dem Preisbereich ein klasse Auto





> Naja, Lehrgeld...



Ich glaub das wird etwas teuer wen man nur lehrgeld hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wird etwas teuer wen man nur lehrgeld hat.



Er schrieb ja bis ca 10k €.
Da lässt sich schon was finden.


----------



## Beam39 (2. März 2015)

Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich nen 645i geholt. Ich dachte ich seh nich richtig als ich mal nen Blick nach hinten geworfen hab. Da is ja, für die Ausmaße des Fahrzeugs, fast gar kein Platz


----------



## Cinnayum (2. März 2015)

Wenn ich auf Teufel komm raus sparen müsste / wollte, würde ich mirn Skoda / SEAT Jahreswagen holen. Evtl. auch 2 Jahre, aber auf jeden Fall noch mit Werksgarantie.
Da liegste besser als mit einer Karre, die um die 100k schon runter hat, und wo die Reparaturen bald losgehen.

Der 1er Innenraum ist mit Basisausstattung eher so lala. Außerdem ist der Motor überhaupt nicht gut gedämmt. Würde ich mir nicht geben. Außerdem ist die C-Säule total verbaut und die Heckscheibe winzig. Da siehst du nix.
Dann lieber nen 318/320d mit paar km.
Die 3er seit dem E90/91 sind auch bald so groß wie ein alter Passat aus den 90ern. Von "handlich" ist da nicht mehr viel übrig.

Die "Nachbarskinder" (22/26J) haben sich "dicke" Kisten gegönnt. Ein X1 (glaube SD2.0) und ne schwarze C Klasse Limo mit schwarzen Scheiben (müsste auch nur so nen C180/200 sein, soll nur 210 auf der Bahn gehen).
Viel Kohle für wenig Komfort ausgegeben. Hauptsache die Außenhülle erzeugt Neid oder so.

Ausstattung ist alles. Gute Stereo, Sitzheizung, bequeme Sitze, Klima, Multifunktionslenkrad, wers mag nen dicker Motor. Davon merkt man was, wenn man täglich viel fährt.


----------



## s-icon (2. März 2015)

Ich finde den Abarth 500 ja nett, kostet nichts an Versicherung, verbraucht kaum Sprit.
Hoher Stylefaktor, trotzdem Sozialkompatibel


----------



## winner961 (2. März 2015)

Kaum Sprit hihi du bist noch nie Abarth gefahren oder ? Also sie sind sparsam aber wenn du ihre Leistung forderst dann wollen sie auch Benzin  

A500 ist super oder wenn das Geld nicht langt Punto Abarth beide super genug Leistung und auch mit wenig Geld steigerbar.


----------



## s-icon (2. März 2015)

Doch bin ich, vor ewigkeiten. Waren um die 8l, finde ich für einen Benziner i.O


----------



## winner961 (2. März 2015)

Ja 8 l sind recht harmlos  dann bist brav gefahren. Ich hab letzens knapp 10.5l auf 100km durchgelassen. 
Also ein Abarth ist sehr günstig im Verbrauch für so nen kleinen motor mit turbo.


----------



## s-icon (2. März 2015)

War nicht meiner
Ich schätze der 325i wird mehr verbrauchen. Mit dem 328i F31 war mein verbrauch durchschnittlich 9l auf 30tkm, mit 80% Autobahnanteil


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. März 2015)

325 wird nich mehr verbrauchen. Auch nur um die 9
Liter


----------



## riedochs (3. März 2015)

Nur mal auf die schnelle gesucht: Suchergebnisse: Auto-Angebote bei mobile.de

Da findet sich genug.

EDIT: Vielleicht optisch nicht der größte Hit, aber ganz gut: Opel Corsa 1.3 CDTI DPF ecoFLEX Start-Stop KLIMA als Kleinwagen in Neuruppin


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. März 2015)

@s-icon
Und die waren zu 70% auf 130km/h begrenzt, richtig? 

Ist immer schwierig zu vergleichen. Autobahn kann alles sein.
Mitschwimmen, begrenzte Abschnitte, Dauerstau im Ruhrgebiet, halbwegs zügig, bei jeder Gelegenheit runterschalten, nur um 100m später wieder bremsen zu müssen usw.
Ich kann auf der Autobahn auch alles von 8 - 28 Litern im Schnitt verbrauchen.

Ihr sollt die Leistung auch mal ausnutzen.
Letztendlich ist es - je nach jährlicher Fahrleistung - doch relativ egal, ob der Wagen nun 8/9 oder 11 Liter verbraucht.
Bei Pendlern ist es natürlich etwas Anderes, aber wenn man ansonsten hin und wieder mal 100-200km Autobahn fährt, ist es halt der Express- oder Spaßzuschlag.

Oder, um es mit den Worten aus der blöden Hundefutterwerbung zu sagen: "Kostet am Tag gerade mal soviel, wie ein Apfel" 

Aber gut, der neue Mercedes AMG GTS (geile Kiste übrigens, finde ich) braucht lt Werksangabe ja auch nur 9,3l...


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Alternativ hätt ich nen Angebot vom Nissan-Händler ausm Nachbardorf für nen neuen Pulsar 1,2l 115PS... Würden mir solange meiner noch in irgendeiner Form aus eigener Kraft da aufn Hof kommt 4000 für geben, würde bei rund 10 dann landen in der Basisausstattung... Meinung?



Das sind sehr gute Autos da machst du zu dem Preis nicht viel falsch


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> War nicht meiner
> Ich schätze der 325i wird mehr verbrauchen. Mit dem 328i F31 war mein verbrauch durchschnittlich 9l auf 30tkm, mit 80% Autobahnanteil



Einen E90 325i kann man gut mit 8-9l fahren.
Dafür dass viele Klein/Kompaktwagen mit der Hälfte an Hubraum und Leistung ähnlich viel verbrauchen, finde ich das ziemlich ok.
Einer bei mir aus der Fahrgemeinschaft fährt nen Golf 4 1.6l und der verbraucht bei normaler Fahrweise schon 7-8l.


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @s-icon
> Und die waren zu 70% auf 130km/h begrenzt, richtig?



Ich komme immer auf eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 100km/h
Meinen Phaeton fahre ich im Durchschnitt mit 8,5l, meinen Geschäfts 530d mit ca. 7l.
Bei einer Fahrleistung von 60tkm im Jahr kann der ein oder andere Liter durchaus was ausmachen


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einen E90 325i *kann* man gut mit 8-9l fahren.
> Dafür dass viele Klein/Kompaktwagen mit der Hälfte an Hubraum und Leistung ähnlich viel verbrauchen, finde ich das ziemlich ok.
> Einer bei mir aus der Fahrgemeinschaft fährt nen Golf 4 1.6l und der verbraucht bei normaler Fahrweise schon 7-8l.



Die Frage ist, ob man das dann auch macht, nämlich diszipliniert effizient fahren, und wie das Streckenprofil aussieht.
Ich "kann" auch mit einem Mustang 5.0 mit 9 Litern durch die Gegend fahren, nur wer will das immer. 
Für "viel" Kilometer mit hohem Autobahnanteil, würde ich im Zweifel immer einen Diesel empfehlen.
Wenn ich es mit einem großen Benziner mal eilig habe, stehen dort immer weit über 10 Liter, auch mal gerne 20.  
Ein Diesel verzeiht auch mal den berühmten Gasfuß, und das macht sich auf der Spritrechnung bemerkbar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man das dann auch macht, nämlich diszipliniert effizient fahren, und wie das Streckenprofil aussieht.
> Ich "kann" auch mit einem Mustang 5.0 mit 9 Litern durch die Gegend fahren, nur wer will das immer.
> Für "viel" Kilometer mit hohem Autobahnanteil, würde ich im Zweifel immer einen Diesel empfehlen.
> Wenn ich es mit einem großen Benziner mal eilig habe, stehen dort immer weit über 10 Liter, auch mal gerne 20.
> Ein Diesel verzeiht auch mal den berühmten Gasfuß, und das macht sich auf der Spritrechnung bemerkbar.



Im Drittelmix sind 8-9l immer drin. Da braucht man nicht für schleichen oder spritsparend fahren.
Wenn man spritsparend fährt, sollten auf 7-8l möglich sein.
Unseren Z4 bin ich (mit dem Vorgängermotor des 325) letzten Winter mal mit 5,7l gefahren. Das war dann allerdings ziemlich spritsparend gefahren 
Und unter Vollast brauchen die Motoren auch deutlich weniger als Turbobenziner, aber halt noch ein Stück mehr als ein Diesel.


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2015)

Habt ihr nicht auch einen C250 CDI? Macht doch mal den Spaß, z4 fährt mit 180 vor und der Benz mit gleichem Tempo hinterher. 
Trotz des besseren cw-wertes des z4 (Schätzung meinerseits), müsste der Verbrauchsunterschied deutlich sichtbar sein.....auf der Tankquittung.


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ausstattung ist alles. Gute Stereo, Sitzheizung, bequeme Sitze, Klima, Multifunktionslenkrad, wers mag nen dicker Motor. Davon merkt man was, wenn man täglich viel fährt.


Zumindest auf die Sitzheizung würde ich verzichten, der Rest ist schon praktisch wobei die bequemen Sitzen das wichtigste sind.


----------



## Kusanar (3. März 2015)

Leder ohne Sitzheizung ist im Winter eine Qual. Ausser du fährst mit dicken Klamotten an  Wobei Leder bei mir mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ein Kaufargument wäre...


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. März 2015)

Wer sagt denn, dass bequeme Sitze Leder sein müssen?


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Leder ohne Sitzheizung ist im Winter eine Qual. Ausser du fährst mit dicken Klamotten an  Wobei Leder bei mir mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ein Kaufargument wäre...


Stoff FTW!


----------



## Dustin91 (3. März 2015)

Ich werfe Teilleder in den Raum  Da hat man dann an den Oberschenkelseiten immer Schweißflecken, wenn man im Sommer Auto fährt


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2015)

Leder wäre für mich kein Kaufargument, bequeme Sitze schon.
Xenon wär auch nett...und nicht allzu laut. (Dämmung)


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Zumindest auf die Sitzheizung würde ich verzichten, der Rest ist schon praktisch wobei die bequemen Sitzen das wichtigste sind.



Wenn die Karre richtig ausgekühlt ist, ist so eine Sitzheizung auf den ersten Kilometern eigentlich recht praktisch (letztens erst drüber gefreut ). Und die kostet ja auch keine Unsummen.


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Sitzheizung braucht man nicht, Sitzbelüftung finde ich aber sehr Praktisch.

Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit einem Mini Cooper S JCW?


----------



## Birdy84 (3. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit einem Mini Cooper S JCW?


Ein Bekannter hatte den vor etwa drei Jahren. War von der Fahrleistung recht spassig und vom Verbrauch her auch in Ordung. Also im einstelligen Bereich fahren ist möglich. Alltagstauglichkeit ist auch gegeben. Nervig war der Frontantrieb und ein Klappergeräusch im Innenraum, was auch nach mehreren Werkstattbesuchen nicht weg war, weshalb der Wagen gewandelt wurde.


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2015)

Gerade eben zur HU gewesen:

Spurstangenkopf links aussen ausgeschlagen
Schweller rechts mittig durchgerostet
Auspuffhalterung mittig nicht fixiert 
Und als sahnehäupchen: standlicht rechts defekt.

Aber was mich gewundert hat sind die 97€
War ich schon so lange nichtmehr zur HU oder ist das normal?


----------



## Ruptet (3. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass bequeme Sitze Leder sein müssen?



Sagt niemand, aber ich persönlich finde Leder sieht einfach besser aus und ist angenehmer.
Ein Auto mit Stoffsitzen würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. März 2015)

Da rutscht man in Kurven aber nicht so drauf rum 

Teilleder oder Alcantara (wobei letzteres leider je nach Qualität schnell speckig aussehen kann)

@exx
Ja, leider inzwischen normal. +/- 10€

Guter Stundenlohn...


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2015)

Ja, für 20 bis 25Minuten ist das schon nen guter Preis....

aber gut zu wissen dass das normal ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht auch einen C250 CDI? Macht doch mal den Spaß, z4 fährt mit 180 vor und der Benz mit gleichem Tempo hinterher.
> Trotz des besseren cw-wertes des z4 (Schätzung meinerseits), müsste der Verbrauchsunterschied deutlich sichtbar sein.....auf der Tankquittung.



Ist genau umgekehrt, der Z4 ist (aufgrund der Form) nicht wirklich stromlinienförmig.
CW Wert liegt bei 0,35, Fläche 1,91qm.
Der CW Wert der C-Klasse liegt bei 0,29 und ca. 2,2qm Fläche (Fläche vom Vorgängermodell, da ich für den S205 keinen Wert finde)
Deshalb ist der Z4 bis 140km/h auch recht sparsam unterwegs, darüber fängt er an (deutlich) mehr zu verbrauchen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. März 2015)

Watch A Pre-Production Honda Civic Type-R Lap The Nurburgring In A Stonking 7m 50s

Was da generell in Genf rausgehauen wird, erste Sahne, der Koenigsegg. Unvorstellbar schnell


----------



## watercooled (3. März 2015)

Wollte ich eben schreiben. Der Type R hat den Megane mit 7:50 BTG weggefickt


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2015)

Der Motor hat aber einen Turbo, wie alle anderen auch.



> Unvorstellbar schnell


Ich hoffe mal das der Aston schneller ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2015)

Welches Auto mit Außnahme von ein paar Supersportlern hat denn keinen Turbo?  Ich wüsste auf Anhieb keinen...


----------



## watercooled (3. März 2015)

Wo arbeitest du nochmal?


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Welches Auto mit Außnahme von ein paar Supersportlern hat denn keinen Turbo?  Ich wüsste auf Anhieb keinen...



Mazda Skyactive G (Benziner), Honda z.T..... Accord Type s, Civic Type R Vorgängerversion.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2015)

Sind ja nicht so viele...


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2015)

Gibt noch mehr, das waren nur spontaneinfälle.
Mustang, Corvette, camaro gibts auch ohne....
Aber grundsätzlich wird es immer weniger.


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mazda Skyactive G (Benziner), Honda z.T..... Accord Type s, Civic Type R Vorgängerversion.


Porsche 911 GT3 RS, Toyota GT86, VW Up, Toyota Prius wären weitere.


----------



## watercooled (3. März 2015)

Neuer Smart, Saug FSI Motoren, BMWs 6 Zylinder, Importfahrzeuge der Kompaktklasse, usw.


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Gerade eben zur HU gewesen:
> 
> Spurstangenkopf links aussen ausgeschlagen
> Schweller rechts mittig durchgerostet
> ...



Nen Golf war das ne ? Die Liste kenn ich vom Blauen ... Zu den Kosten kann ich nix sagen, das geht über die MA-Nummer von meinem Dad...


Mal ne Frage in den Raum: Jan. 2006er Eos 1,4l TSI 140PS - Steuerkettenprobleme bekannt ja oder nein? Oder brauchts um das sagen zu können den Motorkennbuchstaben? Recht interessantes Angebot bekommen mit ~60k km auf dem Tacho ein Ort weiter...


----------



## Dustin91 (3. März 2015)

Aston Martin One-77.


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen Golf war das ne ? Die Liste kenn ich vom Blauen ... Zu den Kosten kann ich nix sagen, das geht über die MA-Nummer von meinem Dad...
> 
> 
> Mal ne Frage in den Raum: Jan. 2006er Eos 1,4l TSI 140PS - Steuerkettenprobleme bekannt ja oder nein? Oder brauchts um das sagen zu können den Motorkennbuchstaben? Recht interessantes Angebot bekommen mit ~60k km auf dem Tacho ein Ort weiter...



Da wäre die Steuerkette die geringste Sorge, das Dach ist dort dreh und angelpunkt für Probleme.



> *Die Qualität:* Unter dem  Blech geht es gesittet zu, Probleme gibt es aber mit dem Dach – es ist  nicht dicht. Folgeschäden von Leckagen sind feuchte Stellen und  Schimmel.
> Interessenten sollten  deshalb Augen und Nase offen halten. Auch ein Blick unter die Fußmatten  und in die Kofferraummulde schadet nicht. Steht dort das Wasser, Finger  weg!





> *Im Unterhalt zu teuer*
> 2009  wurde die raue Pumpe-Düse-Einspritzung durch eine ruhiger laufende  Common-Rail-Bank ausgetauscht. *Probleme gibt es beim  1,4-Liter-Turbobenziner mit zu langen Steuerketten, die auch reißen  können, was dann teuer wird.* Der 3,2-Liter-V6 läuft zwar seidig,  verbraucht aber zu viel und ist im Unterhalt zu teuer. Der GTI-Motor  fällt bei sportlicher Fahrweise durch hohen Ölverbrauch auf.



Quelle: Gebrauchtwagen-Check: VW Eos ? Der ist leider nicht ganz dicht - DIE WELT


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wollte ich eben schreiben. Der Type R hat den Megane mit 7:50 BTG weggefickt



Nix BTG ! Volle Runde (BTG = Bridge to Gate)


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2015)

> Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit einem Mini Cooper S JCW?



R53 oder R56 ??


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Neuer Smart, Saug FSI Motoren, BMWs 6 Zylinder, Importfahrzeuge der Kompaktklasse, usw.



 Neuer Smart kann sein...  FSI Sauger gibts nur im noch im R8. BMW 6 Zylinder gibt es nur noch mit Turbina. Mit Importfahrzeugen habe ich nicht so viel zu tun. 




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nix BTG ! Volle Runde (BTG = Bridge to Gate)


Nen Tor gibt es da nirgends. Da gibt es nur eine Gitter-Werbebrücke und die heißt "gantry".



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in den Raum: Jan. 2006er Eos 1,4l  TSI 140PS - Steuerkettenprobleme bekannt ja oder nein? Oder brauchts um  das sagen zu können den Motorkennbuchstaben? Recht interessantes Angebot  bekommen mit ~60k km auf dem Tacho ein Ort weiter...


Ja. Mit der Fahrgestellnummer zu VW, die können es sagen ob der schon eine Kette bekommen hat.


----------



## watercooled (3. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nix BTG ! Volle Runde (BTG = Bridge to Gate)



Habe vorher 7:50 BTG gelesen. Naja egal. Schnell ists allemal


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wollte ich eben schreiben. Der Type R hat den Megane mit 7:50 BTG weggefickt




Geht aber noch 6 Sekunden schneller


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

ludscha schrieb:


> R56 ??



R56  bzw. ab 08/09


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. März 2015)

ja meinte ich doch


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2015)

Ich fahre einen


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Würdest du ihn dir nochmal kaufen? Hast du Probleme mit dem? Ich lese immer wieder von Problemen mit den Kettenspannern?
Ich würde mit ja gerne zum Ende des Jahres einen kleinen sportlichen Flitzer zulegen.
Budget max 20k Versicherung und Sprit spielen keine Rolle.
Auto soll aber schon etwas Style haben, mit einem Renault Clio kann ich wenig anfangen.
Kofferraum, alltagstauglichkeit etc. brauch ich alles nicht

Danke


----------



## >ExX< (3. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nen Golf war das ne ? Die Liste kenn ich vom Blauen ... Zu den Kosten kann ich nix sagen, das geht über die MA-Nummer von meinem Dad...
> 
> 
> Mal ne Frage in den Raum: Jan. 2006er Eos 1,4l TSI 140PS - Steuerkettenprobleme bekannt ja oder nein? Oder brauchts um das sagen zu können den Motorkennbuchstaben? Recht interessantes Angebot bekommen mit ~60k km auf dem Tacho ein Ort weiter...



Richtig 4er Golf Baujahr´99 mit 1.6er 8V Maschine 
das Rostloch ist echt groß, da blättert schon überall Lack ab, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen 
Aber ich denke mal dass das nicht die Welt kosten wird


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2015)

Ja würd Ich 

Probleme hatte ich bisher nicht, außer einer defekten Lamda-Sonde nach KAT.

Kettenspannerprobleme bis jetzt auch nicht, aber ist ja auch ein PSA Motor.

Bist du Führerschein- Neuling ?


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

ludscha schrieb:


> Bist du Führerschein- Neuling ?



Nein, inzwischen 6 Jahre Führerschein mit ca 400- 500tkm Fahrerfahrung. Allerdings fast nur große Limousinen mit Leistungsstarken Dieseln.
Als Abwechslung würde ich mir jedoch gern mal einen kleinen Giftzwerg kaufen.


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2015)

Gut, den für einen Neuling ist der nix. 

Du kommst also von der Dieselsparte  aber sei Dir bewusst das das Drehmoment nicht wie bei nem Diesel ausfällt.

Ich sags mal so, ich steige nach einer Fahrt immer mit nem breiten Grinsen aus. Gut ich habe ja auch kein Orginal-Fahrwerk drinnen und etwas mehr Leistung.

Ich würde Dir Emphehlen mal in einem Mini-Forum zu lesen, um Dir etwas Wissen anzueigenen falls du dir einen kaufen möchtest.


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Ja bin die letzten Jahre hauptsächlich Diesel gefahren, als erstes Auto  hatte ich aber einen Benziner (735i) und das war vom Gefühl her, das sportlichste Auto was ich besessen hab


----------



## winner961 (3. März 2015)

Jetzt ist die Frage welche Baureihe ?


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Der bmw? War ein E65 bj. 03 und 272ps


----------



## winner961 (3. März 2015)

Aha man ich bin gerade mal wieder verdammt neidisch auf unseren Nachbarn  jetzt hat er wieder einen neuen BMW (E32 750i)


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2015)

> als Erstwagen  hatte ich aber einen Benziner (735i) und das war vom Gefühl her, das sportlichste Auto was ich besessen hab



aber in den Kurven wohl eher ein Segelschiff 

Dann wirst vom Mini wohl mehr als begeistert sein , ein echtes Kurvenschwein, aber mit den Winterschlappen ist etwas Gefühl im Gasfuss nicht verkehrt.

Ach Ja, Du solltest wissen das auf einem JCW keine Stahlfelgen montiert werden können, auf Grund des großen Bremssattels.


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Von Kurven hat man nichts gemerkt
Alufelgen sind kein Problem, hatte bisher eh noch nie Stahlfelgen

Danke


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Von Kurven hat man nichts gemerkt
> Alufelgen sind kein Problem, hatte bisher eh noch nie Stahlfelgen
> 
> Danke




Bitte


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> Aha man ich bin gerade mal wieder verdammt neidisch auf unseren Nachbarn  jetzt hat er wieder einen neuen BMW (E32 750i)



Heute ist in der Stadt ein M5 vor mir her gefahren. Naja. Der hatte schöne Bremsen. Hab ich gesehen, als ich an der Ampel neben ihm stand. 

Davon angesehen, dass ich mit BMW generell nicht viel Anfangen kann, wäre mir so ein 7er zu Opamäßig. Vielleicht so mit 60 könnte mir ein Auto in die Richtung gefallen. Dann aber eher Lexus oder so...


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2015)

Ich würde mir eher einen 6er als einen 7er holen.


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Der 6er ist unkomfortabler, als der 7er.
Für Vielfahrer ist der 7er das ideale Auto


----------



## Verminaard (3. März 2015)

*nfsgame*, hatte mich, bevor ich den C70 gekauft hatte, auch sehr fuer den Eos interessiert.
Dachte mir so ein Klappdachfahrzeug aus dem Hause VW kann ja nicht schlecht sein.
*aloha84* hat ja schoen aufgefuehrt wo die wirklichen Probleme liegen.
Bis, glaub Baureihe 2009, hat VW das nicht wirklich in den Griff bekommen, inklusive großangelegtes Dichtungstauschen auf Kosten von VW. Wie da genau die Bedingungen waren weis ich aus dem Stehgreif nimmer.
Auf jeden Fall sollte das ein Fahrzeug hinter sich haben.

Bei meiner Auswahl blieb dann nimmer viel:  BMW E93 oder Volvo C70 II


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2015)

> Volvo C70 II




Gute Wahl


----------



## Verminaard (3. März 2015)

ludscha schrieb:


> Gute Wahl



Fand ich dann auch 
In Ember-Schwarz!
Hab den Wagen seit November 2013, freu mich aber jedes Mal wenn ich den sehe und rumfahr, auch wenns oft nur der Arbeitsweg ist.
Wo bleibt das Sonnenwetter?!


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der 6er ist unkomfortabler, als der 7er.
> Für Vielfahrer ist der 7er das ideale Auto



Gut gefahren bin ich sie nicht.


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

Der 6er ist nicht unkomfortabel, aber einfach mehr 5er, auch vom Platzangebot her.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. März 2015)

Hat jemand eine Internet-Seite, auf der man qualitative "Tuning-Teile" für einen _VW Bora Limo_ kaufen kann ? Mit "Tuning" meine ich lediglich optisch. An meinem 1.6 16V lässt sich motorseitig nicht so viel machen, denke ich...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der 6er ist nicht unkomfortabel, aber einfach mehr 5er, auch vom Platzangebot her.



Und den 5er findest du unkomfortabel ?
Solange man nicht 19" oder 20" fährt ist der doch mehr als komfortabel und perfekt zum km fressen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der 6er ist nicht unkomfortabel, aber einfach mehr 5er, auch vom Platzangebot her.


Gibt nur leider kein Coupe/Cabrio vom 7er und ein 6er wird auch nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## nfsgame (3. März 2015)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Internet-Seite, auf der man qualitative "Tuning-Teile" für einen _VW Bora Limo_ kaufen kann ? Mit "Tuning" meine ich lediglich optisch. An meinem 1.6 16V lässt sich motorseitig nicht so viel machen, denke ich...



Wenn es um Nachrüstung etwa von VR6-Teilen geht: ahw-shop.de


----------



## winner961 (3. März 2015)

Halt turbo das ist falsch! Es gab vom 7er ein Coupe 8er genannt. Das wäre mein Traum als reiseauto schade das sowas heute nicht mehr gebaut wird.


----------



## Ruptet (3. März 2015)

Das Teil gefällt sogar mir sehr gut wo ich BMW eigentlich garnichts abgewinnen kann bis auf diesem und dem e38 7er


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> Halt turbo das ist falsch! Es gab vom 7er ein Coupe 8er genannt. Das wäre mein Traum als reiseauto schade das sowas heute nicht mehr gebaut wird.


Ich weiß, wobei die alten BMWs interessanter sind.


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und den 5er findest du unkomfortabel ?
> Solange man nicht 19" oder 20" fährt ist der doch mehr als komfortabel und perfekt zum km fressen.



Ja unkomfortabler als ein 7er. Ein 7er ist leichtgängiger, die Lenkung ist indirekter und die Federung auch.
Der 9er soll absolute Spitzenklasse werden.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt nur leider kein Coupe/Cabrio vom 7er und ein 6er wird auch nicht so schlecht sein.



Da würde ich den CL-/ S- Klasse Coupe nehmen, aber da sind die LEasingraten jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ja unkomfortabler als ein 7er. Ein 7er ist leichtgängiger, die Lenkung ist indirekter und die Federung auch.
> Der 9er soll absolute Spitzenklasse werden.



Wie alt bist du nochmal  ?
Über welches Modell reden wir eigentlich ?
Bei der F-Reihe wäre mir der Aufpreis des 7ers zum 5er nicht wert, da der Unterschied bei weitem nicht mehr so enorm ist wie z.B. noch bei der E-Reihe.


----------



## ludscha (4. März 2015)

> Bei der F-Reihe wäre mir der Aufpreis des 7ers zum 5er nicht wert, da  der Unterschied bei weitem nicht mehr so enorm ist wie z.B. noch bei der  E-Reihe.



Und Premium ist bei BMW schon lange nichts mehr, auch die Teiletauscher in den Vertragswerkstätten bei BMW nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2015)

ludscha schrieb:


> Und Premium ist bei BMW schon lange nichts mehr, auch die Teiletauscher in den Vertragswerkstätten bei BMW nicht.



Ich liebe Aussagen ohne aussagekräftige Begründungen... nicht


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du nochmal  ?
> Über welches Modell reden wir eigentlich ?
> Bei der F-Reihe wäre mir der Aufpreis des 7ers zum 5er nicht wert, da der Unterschied bei weitem nicht mehr so enorm ist wie z.B. noch bei der E-Reihe.



24, aber ich fühle mich wie 50 
Hatte ein E65 und bin dann zum F11/ Phaeton gewechselt.
Aber auch den F02 fahre ich regelmäßig.
Aufpreise existieren fast nicht. Die LR für 7er Vorführer-/ Vorstandswagen bewegen sich auf 3er- 5er Niveau. 
Hab zb. grad ein Angebot :

730d
Citrinschwarz/ Sattelbraun
HUD/ LED/ M- Paket/ DD/ HK
25tkm
für sagenhafte 599€ brutto.


----------



## ludscha (4. März 2015)

> Ich liebe Aussagen ohne aussagekräftige Begründungen... nicht



Ich musste im September letzten Jahres meine beiden vorderen AC-Schnitzer Stossdämpfer ersetzen lassen, ging auf Kulanz.

Das klappern der Dämpfer wurde dann zum Glück nach dem dritten Werkstatttermin endlich lokalisiert.

Bei der Heimfahrt musste ich feststellen, das er stark nach links zieht.

Also kehrt marsch zum Händler und Testfahrt mit dem Serviceleiter. Nach kurzer Probefahrt dann der Komentar des Serviceleiters :

 Ich wäre froh wenn mein privates Auto so geradeaus laufen würde . Wir können die Spur schon nochmal nachjustieren, aber ob er dann so geradeaus läuft wie jetzt weiss ich nicht. 

Mir ist bei der Aussage erst mal die Spucke weg geblieben.

Für das Nachjustieren wollte er 80 €, obwohl er immer noch nicht geradeaus lief.

Meine Geduld  war dann zu Ende und ich bin zu meinem Reifendealer gefahren, um die Spur einstellen zulassen.

Ist nur ein Bsp. von vielen.

MFG


----------



## Zerfall385 (4. März 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig einen FM-Transmitter und könnte seine Erfahrungen damit posten?


----------



## Seeefe (4. März 2015)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig einen FM-Transmitter und könnte seine Erfahrungen damit posten?



Ein Kollege von mir hat einen, die Soundqualität lässt zu wünschen übrig, ist aber bei ihm auch so ein 10€ ding


----------



## TessaKavanagh (4. März 2015)

FM-Transmitter kannst du in Ballungsgebieten und je nach Position der Autoantenne ziemlich vergessen. Die Lücken im FM Band sind da so gering und die maximale Sendeleistung der Transmitter ist durch EU-Norm zu beschränkt so das du ein störfreies Signal während der Fahrt häufig nur bis zur nächsten Straßenecke hinbekommst und dort schon wieder umstellen darfst.

Es kommt einfach immer wieder zu Überlagerungen der Funkfrequenz und plötzlich hörst du neben deiner eigenen Musik parallel noch ein zweites Lied.

Für neue Radios ganz klar USB und für alte 100x Lieber die gute alte Überspielkasette.


----------



## Zerfall385 (4. März 2015)

Ja wir haben eine Opel Astra H Caravan Bj 2006 mit dem CD70 Navi, aber leider ohne Aux.
In Konsole steht aber was von Mp3 und wir wissen nicjt wie wir drauf zugreifen können.


----------



## Hitman-47 (4. März 2015)

Hatte auch mal eine lange Zeit einen, die Dinger gibt es recht billig, da machst eigentlich nicht viel kaputt. Dass man dauernd die Frequenz umstellen muss kann ich so nicht bestätigen, habe die niedrigst mögliche genommen (bei mir 87,5 MHz), und hatte auf meiner täglichen Pendelstrecke (auch 50km hin/zurück) nie irgendwelche Störungen oder ähnliches, und auch ansonsten bei keiner längeren Fahrt (die auch mal durch halb Deutschland führten) vielleicht nur ein oder zwei mal kurzzeitige Störungen. 
Hab aber mittlerweile ein anderes Radio nachgerüstet bei dem ich auch einen USB-Stick anschließen kann und ja, es ist so schon weitaus besser, keine Frage, aber mit dem FM-Transmitter konnte ich ganz gut leben (dieses elendige VW-Radio hat nämlich ziemliche Faxen mit CDs gemacht (nicht abgespielt, nicht mehr rausgerückt,...) und auch ansonsten war das der letzte Müll)


----------



## watercooled (4. März 2015)

AUX Stecker nachrüsten. Geht in der Regel über den Wechsler Anschluss,
gibt Module über die man das Radio dann auch per Bluetooth oder USB ansteuern kann.
Preise von 30€ für die einfache Variante bis zu 150€ für Bluetooth mit USB.


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Preise von 30€ für die einfache Variante


Oder 3€ im DIY . Habe ich meinem Dad auch so "nachgerüstet". Stecker von nem kaputten Wechsler, Ack-Pin auf Masse legen, Signalleitungen etwa zur Mittelarmlehne legen und da ne Klinken-Rahmenbuchse (zB von Thomann) einbauen. Ne Sache von maximal ner Stunde (wenn man erst noch die Schrauben/Clips suchen muss ). Bei VW brauchst du glaub ich sogar nur die Signalleitungen rauslegen.


----------



## Zoon (4. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in den Raum: Jan. 2006er Eos 1,4l TSI 140PS -  Steuerkettenprobleme bekannt ja oder nein? Oder brauchts um das sagen zu  können den Motorkennbuchstaben? Recht interessantes Angebot bekommen  mit ~60k km auf dem Tacho ein Ort weiter...



Schau lieber  nach ob bei dem das Dach in Ordnung ist, wenn nein ob du ne Werkstatt in  der Umgebung hast die sich an die Dachmechanik rantraut.  Wenns VW sein soll guck lieber nach nem Golf 6 Cabrio



Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Ja wir haben eine Opel Astra H Caravan Bj 2006 mit dem CD70 Navi, aber leider ohne Aux.
> In Konsole steht aber was von Mp3 und wir wissen nicjt wie wir drauf zugreifen können.



Bei dem musste noch wie in der Steinzeit eine CD mit MP3 Dateien brennen   Lieber Aux in nachrüsten lasssen wie oben Beschrieben. ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2015)

ludscha schrieb:


> Ich musste im September letzten Jahres meine beiden vorderen AC-Schnitzer Stossdämpfer ersetzen lassen, ging auf Kulanz.
> 
> Das klappern der Dämpfer wurde dann zum Glück nach dem dritten Werkstatttermin endlich lokalisiert.
> 
> ...



Solche Personen wie dich verstehe ich in der Hinsicht nicht.
Ein Anruf bei der BMW Kundenhotline und denen dein Anliegen sachlich erklären.
Spätestens am nächsten Tag wird sich dein Freundlicher bei dir melden, sich entschuldigen und dir alles perfekt einstellen, da er nämlich aus München einen auf den Deckel bekommen hat.


----------



## watercooled (4. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Oder 3€ im DIY . Habe ich meinem Dad auch so "nachgerüstet". Stecker von nem kaputten Wechsler, Ack-Pin auf Masse legen, Signalleitungen etwa zur Mittelarmlehne legen und da ne Klinken-Rahmenbuchse (zB von Thomann) einbauen. Ne Sache von maximal ner Stunde (wenn man erst noch die Schrauben/Clips suchen muss ). Bei VW brauchst du glaub ich sogar nur die Signalleitungen rauslegen.


Geht nur bei sehr alten Radios. Neuere wollen nen Daten Signal vom Wechsler.
So ein Modul simuliert das.


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Solche Personen wie dich verstehe ich in der Hinsicht nicht.
> Ein Anruf bei der BMW Kundenhotline und denen dein Anliegen sachlich erklären.
> Spätestens am nächsten Tag wird sich dein Freundlicher bei dir melden, sich entschuldigen und dir alles perfekt einstellen, da er nämlich aus München einen auf den Deckel bekommen hat.



Kann man machen. Dennoch sollte es nicht die Aufgabe des Kunden sein, für das "auf den Deckel" zu sorgen. Meine Erwartungshaltung ist eine andere wenn ich bei einem "Premium Hersteller" kaufe.


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2015)

Also ich bekomme nach jedem Werkstattbesuch immer einen kleinen Anruf ob ich zufrieden war und das Markenübergreifend


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kann man machen. Dennoch sollte es nicht die Aufgabe des Kunden sein, für das "auf den Deckel" zu sorgen. Meine Erwartungshaltung ist eine andere wenn ich bei einem "Premium Hersteller" kaufe.



Der Händler ist nicht BMW und wenn er sich daneben benimmt muss man das eben mal an München weitergeben.
Außerdem ist ja längst nicht jeder Händler so.


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2015)

Ich war von unseren Firmen-BMWs ziemlich enttäuscht. Eng wie ein Sarg, viel Plastik (wobei die Firma natürlich nur absolute Basisausstattung least), komisches labberiges Fahrwerk, umständliche Bedienung.  Aber die VW Golf und Polos, die wir jetzt haben, sind auch nicht besser. Die haben zumindest etwas mehr Platz.  

Die "bessere Qualität" der deutschen Fahrzeuge ist ein Produkt der deutschen Lügenpresse.


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2015)

Bis auf die enge lässt sich bei BMW alles durch SA verbessern.


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2015)

Für teuer Geld...


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2015)

Ja, aber ich würde lieber einen vollen Ford Mondeo fahren, als einen nackten Bmw.
SA machen Autos erst richtig attraktiv


----------



## ASD_588 (4. März 2015)

> Ich war von unseren Firmen-BMWs ziemlich enttäuscht. Eng wie ein Sarg, viel Plastik



Es waren 1er?


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2015)

1er und 3er Touring


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. März 2015)

Na Seabound warum hier mit UNwörtern des Jahres um sich werfen ? Die wurden nicht ohne grund gewählt


----------



## ludscha (4. März 2015)

> Solche Personen wie dich verstehe ich in der Hinsicht nicht.
> Ein Anruf bei der BMW Kundenhotline und denen dein Anliegen sachlich erklären.
> Spätestens am nächsten Tag wird sich dein Freundlicher bei dir melden,  sich entschuldigen und dir alles perfekt einstellen, da er nämlich aus  München einen auf den Deckel bekommen hat.



Wieso ?

Die Konsequenz die ich daraus gezogen habe war, das eine e-mail nach München ging   und darin stand auch das da nix "Premium" an dem Geleistetem war.

Auf den Deckel hat er sicher eine bekommen, was mir aber ziemlich egal ist  , da ich die Vertragswerkstatt gewechselt habe.




> Meine Erwartungshaltung ist eine andere wenn ich bei einem "Premium Hersteller" kaufe.



Genau so sehe ich das auch .


MFG


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2015)

Heute ne ausgiebige Runde im neuen Astra Caravan (der mitm "Flüsterdiesel") gedreht. Genauer: Peine->Magdeburg->Peine). War gerade beim Händler angekommen, hab mich mit 17km auf der Uhr reingesetzt . Erste Reaktion: *Alter, da brauchste ja ne Ausbildung im Spaceshuttle für!* 

Muss aber sagen: Der Motor ist leiser als der 1,6er FSI im Golf, den ich ja bis vor kurzem gefahren bin und zieht ganz ordentlich durch. Man hat auch wenns mal bergauf geht keine Sorgen, dass dem die Kraft ausgehen könnte - auch im sechsten Gang bei 90-100. Nach nem kleinen Stau auf dem Hinweg hatte ich dann auch endlich mal festgestellt, wie man die Lüftung höher stellt ... Die Programmierung des Tempomats bleibt mir jedoch bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Rätsel . Auf alle Fälle bin ich die Strecke selten so entspannt gefahren - obwohl es auf dem Rückweg geschüttet hat wie aus Eimern .


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2015)

Das sind aber viele Knöpfe.


----------



## Beam39 (5. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das sind aber viele Knöpfe.



Hat man bei Opel durch die komplette Bank weg. Es ist wirklich, in meinen Augen, ne 3/4 Katastrophe. Du hast so viele Knöpfe und dann kannst du viele gleiche Dinge auch noch am "Infotainment" (welches stellenweise nur beschissen zu bedienen ist) einstellen. Ich versteh nicht wieso sie nicht langsam anfangen aufzuräumen und mal anzupassen. 

Die "großen" (weiß nich ob sie kleine Bildschirme haben) Navis haben an sich ne sehr schöne Auflösung und Darstellung, nur muss man das ganze mal langsam updaten..


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Also ich hab in meinem Astra nicht so viele Knöppe, der ist aber auch von 2005.


----------



## aloha84 (5. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> *Hat man* bei Opel durch die komplette Bank weg. Es ist wirklich, in meinen Augen, ne 3/4 Katastrophe. Du hast so viele Knöpfe und dann kannst du viele gleiche Dinge auch noch am "Infotainment" (welches stellenweise nur beschissen zu bedienen ist) einstellen. Ich versteh nicht wieso sie nicht langsam anfangen aufzuräumen und mal anzupassen.
> 
> Die "großen" (weiß nich ob sie kleine Bildschirme haben) Navis haben an sich ne sehr schöne Auflösung und Darstellung, nur muss man das ganze mal langsam updaten..



Hatte.
Insignia, Corsa, Adam, Karl sind alle entschlackt.
 Nur der aktuelle Astra hat noch die "Knöpfchenflut".
Wobei ich das gar nicht schlecht finde, jede taste hat dort exakt eine Funktion, nach einer Eingewöhnung lässt sich die Sache sehr schnell und einfach bedienen.
(In meinen Augen auch "sicherer" als über ein touch screen)
Ist aber wie soooo vieles --> Geschmackssache.
Ich halte den Astra, trotz seines Alters, übrigens immer noch für den schicksten Kompakten. Ebenfalls eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2015)

Der Astra OPC gefällt mir auch wirklich ausnehmend gut. Wenn das nur nicht so ein lahmes, schweres Eisenschwein wäre...


----------



## keinnick (5. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das sind aber viele Knöpfe.



Ich glaube das täuscht auch ein wenig auf Grund der "gebündelten" Anordnung. Ein Golf 7 hat nicht viel weniger Knöpfe aber es sieht durch die andere Anordnung IMHO aufgeräumter aus: http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/1/0/2/3/3/3/0/VW-Golf-VII-729x486-c0af089cef7d2083.jpg

@nfsgame: Wird der Astra Dein neuer Hobel?


----------



## ich558 (5. März 2015)

Mir gefallen diese ganzen fast rechteckigen Auspuffrohre einfacht kaum  Auto hat jetzt auch schon so viele davon. BMW und VW ebenso.
Runde oder ovale finde ich deutlich attraktiver


----------



## aloha84 (5. März 2015)

@Seabound
Naja "lahm" ist relativ, wäre er leichter, wäre er schneller.
Aber 6 Sekunden auf 100, mechanisches Sperrdifferenzial, Hiper-Strut usw. tragen schon dazu bei, dass er flott fährt. Besser/schneller geht immer.
Ich interessiere mich wenn dann mehr für den bi-turbo diesel.......im Frühling guck ich mal.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2015)

Naja, für einen Hot Hatch ist der mir mit fast 1,6 Tonnen einfach zu schwer. Der Megane nimmt dem auf 200 ca. 2,3 Sekunden ab (laut SportAuto). Obwohl der Astra 15 PS mehr hat. 

Aber schön isser. Immer ein Hinkucker, wenn ich den mal irgendwo unterwegs sehe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. März 2015)

Viele Knöpfe ist doch top! Bildschirm befummeln oder mit so nem komischen Drehrad erst durch 275 Menüs zu navigieren ist total . Dieser Bildschirm befummel-wahn ist doch einfach nur schrecklich. Ich will da draufgucken und nicht mit den Fingern drauf rumdrücken.


Opel gibt sich aber in letzter Zeit aber echt wieder Mühe Kunden zu gewinnen. Wenn ich bedenke wie ein Opel vor ein paar Jahren aussah...


----------



## watercooled (5. März 2015)

Mal kurz eine kleine Frage zu Turbo Motoren und Luftmassenmessern.

In der Regel ist der Verlauf ja *Filter - LMM - Turbo - LLK - Drosselklappe*

Baue ich jetzt ein BOV einbaue müsste ich die Reihenfolge doch auf *Filter - Turbo - LLK - BOV - LLM - Drosselklappe* ändern.
Denn wenn das BOV _hinter_ dem LMM abbläst dann kommt der Motor doch durcheinander?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. März 2015)

Meinst du ein offenes?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixhU_Vlkzb4

interessantes Konzept. Gefällt mir.

Ja genau Kai, nach offenem BOV musst du eig. mappen. Dem Motor fehlt dann die Luft. Deshlab passiert es auch das die DInger öfter mal ausgehen wenn du an die Ampel ranrollst etc. Manche Autos kommen gut damit klar, andere zb. gar nicht (skyline )
Kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht. Vernünftig ist nur mit neu mappen. Ich würde gar keins verbauen.


----------



## Oelschy (5. März 2015)

Riverna dich trifft man auch überall


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixhU_Vlkzb4
> 
> interessantes Konzept. Gefällt mir.
> 
> ...


Was soll man da mappen, da sollte man einfach beim Ventil die Feder stärker stellen, damit das im Standgas nicht die ganze Zeit auf und zu macht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. März 2015)

Ja, es geht doch nicht nur darum. Es fehlt dem Motor generell Luft, weil sie nicht rückgeführt wird, sondern freigelassen wird. Das muss man einprogrammieren. Das war nur ein Beispiel was öfter passiert. Du müsstest ja dann theoretisch die Feder so einstellen das sie nicht mehr öffnet, dann kann man es auch gleich sein lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2015)

Ein offenes BOV ist eh Mist und in Deutschland verboten.
Hat keinen wirklichen Vorteil und sorgt für ein stark überfettetes Gemisch, wenn's öffnet.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. März 2015)

Ist das kombiinstrument im astra immer so hell?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja, es geht doch nicht nur darum. Es fehlt dem Motor generell Luft, weil sie nicht rückgeführt wird, sondern freigelassen wird. Das muss man einprogrammieren. Das war nur ein Beispiel was öfter passiert. Du müsstest ja dann theoretisch die Feder so einstellen das sie nicht mehr öffnet, dann kann man es auch gleich sein lassen.


Die Luft fehlt im aber doch nur, wenn man vom Gas geht.

Das Hauptproblem ist eher, dass er im Standgas ständig hoch und runterdreht.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ist das kombiinstrument im astra immer so hell?




Kann man warscheinlich dimmen, oder? Wie bei jedem Auto seit den 70ern?


----------



## watercooled (5. März 2015)

Deswegen ja -> BOV vor den LMM damit das nicht passiert.
Frage mich nur ob ich da richtig denke.

Und nein Justin, ich möchte keine Antwort von dir haben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. März 2015)

Wenn das so einfach wäre, hätten das sicher schon mehr gemacht, also tipp ich mal auf Nein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2015)

Sowas ist ziemlich fett 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7EGXo5HwIHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. März 2015)

Was bringt das BOV da ??!?!

Es ist zur entlastung des Turbos, und macht dementsprechend nur hinterm Turbo sinn.


----------



## watercooled (5. März 2015)

Da ist es doch auch du....ach egal.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. März 2015)

Der LMM ist hinterm Luffi und vor dem Turbo, also wenn du den vor den LMM Machst, bringt er nix


----------



## watercooled (5. März 2015)

Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sowas ist ziemlich fett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo kriegt man denn so kleine Gussteile/Motoren überhaupt her?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Deswegen ja -> BOV vor den LMM damit das nicht passiert.
> Frage mich nur ob ich da richtig denke.
> 
> .



BOV vor den LMM hast du geschrieben, geht so aber nicht, da er ja dann vorm Turbo ist. Wo lese ich da falsch ?


----------



## watercooled (5. März 2015)

In Post #43137.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. März 2015)

Bau doch einfach ein Rezirkulationsventil ein. Klingt nicht so daneben und ist auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man denn so kleine Gussteile/Motoren überhaupt her?



Nahezu alles Handarbeit.
Mit einer Fräs- und einer Drehmaschine kann man sowas nahezu komplett herstellen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. März 2015)

Bin ich eigentlich nur doof, oder macht ein Ladeluftkühler vor sem Turbo nicht mehr Sinn?

Der Block sah mir nicht gefräst aus, deshalb die Frage.
Sowas als Rasenmähertraktor


----------



## watercooled (5. März 2015)

Du kommst damit ja nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur, also nein.
Der LLK kühlt die Luft ab da sie im durch die Abgase erhitzten Turbo ebenfalls warm wird und durchs komprimieren weiter an Temperatur gewinnt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Der Block sah mir nicht gefräst aus, deshalb die Frage.



Wahrscheinlich CNC fegräst und anschließend von Außen sandgestrahlt.

Hier ein V12 in Handarbeit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YfTtGCsiD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ist das kombiinstrument im astra immer so hell?



Auf meinem Bild wars ungefähr auf halber Stufe auf dem Drehdimmrädchen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. März 2015)

Kennt sich jemand von den Berufsschraubern mit Skoda aus?

Kumpel von mir hat Probleme mit seinem Octavia II (1,9 TDI (PD))
Werkstatt meint, es wäre die Zylinderkopfdichtung. Morgen bekommt er Kostenvoranschlag.
Welche Arbeiten sind notwendig, gibt es etwas zu beachten, macht man sinnvollerweise irgendwelche anderen Arbeiten gleich mit?
Wie teuer wird der Spaß grob geschätzt?

Es geht nur darum, dass ihm nicht irgendwas aufgeschwatzt und er über den Tisch gezogen wird.


----------



## nfsgame (5. März 2015)

Thema ZKD hatten wir vor nen paar Seiten bei meinem Golf erst  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal kurz eine kleine Frage zu Turbo Motoren und Luftmassenmessern.
> 
> In der Regel ist der Verlauf ja *Filter - LMM - Turbo - LLK - Drosselklappe*
> 
> ...



Das Blow off sollte nur öffnen, wenn der Motor im Schub ist. Dann ist es für die Gemischregelung ziemlich egal. Die Schubabschaltung ist dann ja aktiv und höchstens die Plausibilitätsprüfung vom LMM wird ansprechen. Bei modernen Autos geht dann ziemlich schnell die Motorlampe an.

Außerdem macht ein Motor mit Blow off und Schubumluftventil gleichzeitig kaum Sinn. Ein offenes Blow off nimmt man nur für präzisere Regelung der Turbodrehzahl. Das Gleiche gilt für ein externes Wastegate mit offener Downpipe. Man hat beim offenen System immer nur den Umgebungsdruck gegen den man anarbeitet. Der ist sehr konstant und man kann ihn gut messen. Deswegen wird die Regelung besser.

Außerdem ist ein offenes Blow off besser für die Note des Autos. 

...und es gibt auch sogar Motoren mit druckseitig sitzenem LMM. M111evo z.B.  halten nur nicht so lange, weil der LMM immer den Ölnebel aus der Motorentlüftung abbekommt.




Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand von den Berufsschraubern mit Skoda aus?
> 
> Kumpel von mir hat Probleme mit seinem Octavia II (1,9 TDI (PD))
> Werkstatt meint, es wäre die Zylinderkopfdichtung. Morgen bekommt er Kostenvoranschlag.
> ...



Hmmmm meine Kristallkugel ist grade zur Inspektion, kann da grade nichts genaueres zu sagen. Interessant wären mal ein paar Infos, was mit dem Auto überhaubt los ist.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2015)

Oelschy schrieb:


> Riverna dich trifft man auch überall



Kennen wir uns?


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2015)

Schubumluftventil und BOV ist Quatsch, da hast du recht.
Mein Gedankengang war eben: Sitzt der LMM vor dem BOV, so kann auf der Strecke bis zur Drosselklappe ja durch das BOV Luft entweichen. Das was also in den Motor rein geht stimmt also nicht mehr mit dem über ein was der LMM gemessen hat.
Deshalb war es eben meine Idee den LMM Druckseitig hinter dem BOV zu montieren um eben genau das zu vermeiden.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Thema ZKD hatten wir vor nen paar Seiten bei meinem Golf erst  .


Mal davon abgesehen, dass das schon ein paar mehr Seiten her ist und es im Grunde genommen immer wieder Wiederholungen gibt (sonst würden uns wohl die Themen ausgehen):
Sind die Arbeitsschritte und der Preis 1:1 vom Golf auf den Octavia übertragbar?
Hast du im Endeffekt auch die 1050 € (?) aus dem Voranschlag bezahlen müssen? (hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden)



			
				TheBadFrag schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm meine Kristallkugel ist grade zur Inspektion, kann da grade nichts genaueres zu sagen. Interessant wären mal ein paar Infos, was mit dem Auto überhaubt los ist.



Ich fragte nicht, was kaputt ist und wollte keine Diagnose. Wozu braucht man also ne Glaskugel?
Es soll ja nicht die Diagnose der Werkstatt angezweifelt werden, sondern nur Vorsorge getroffen werden, dass die Preisgestaltung nicht allzu "kreativ" ausfällt.

Es wird doch für den Arbeitsgang ZKD wechseln eine Anleitung geben.
Meine Frage sollte so verstanden werden, dass jemand vielleicht die Schritte nennt und vielleicht sagt "wenn das und das gemacht wird, ist es sinnvoll dies und jenes gleich mitzumachen".
Dann gibt es für jede Arbeit ja Zeitvorgaben und dann sollte es doch nicht schwer sein, zu sagen: das wird so zwischen x und y Euro kosten. (Ist ne Freie Werkstatt)

Falls das nicht möglich ist, dann entschuldigt meine blöde Frage.
Falls keiner Bock hat, das mal grob durchzukalkulieren, muss er seine Zeit auch nicht für eine Antwort verschwenden.

Danke.


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass das schon ein paar mehr Seiten her ist und es im Grunde genommen immer wieder Wiederholungen gibt (sonst würden uns wohl die Themen ausgehen):
> Sind die Arbeitsschritte und der Preis 1:1 vom Golf auf den Octavia übertragbar?
> Hast du im Endeffekt auch die 1050 € (?) aus dem Voranschlag bezahlen müssen? (hab ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden)


Es wären die 1050 gewesen, wäre es nur die ZKD plus Zahnriemen und der andere Kleinkram gewesen . Leider hatte doch der Kopf einen weg und er geht mit Motorschaden an den nächsten Teppichflieger... Genau deswegen bin ich ja gerade fleißig am Probefahren ...

Weil weiter vorne die Frage kam: Der Astra wirds eher nicht werden. Dafür stören so Kleinigkeiten wie zum Beispiel der enge Fußraum über dem Gaspedal - jedes Mal beim Fuß hochnehmen bleib ich in dem "Gnubbel" an dem die Mittelkonsole ansetzt hängen (mag an Schuhgröße 50 liegen ).


----------



## aloha84 (6. März 2015)

50? Das sind ja Kindersärge! 
Du solltest vielleicht lieber nach einem Franzosen oder alten Wartburg gucken, die hatten keine Mittelkonsole und du konntest mit dem Beifahrer "füßeln".


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2015)

Im Golf 4, Golf 6, Golf 7, Audi A4 (B5 und B7) und im Opel Signum hatte ich bisher nie Probleme damit . Fahre ich alle öfter mal.


----------



## aloha84 (6. März 2015)

Ja glaube ich, war ja nur Spaß.
Allerdings habe ich von diesem Problem beim Astra noch nie gehört, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja glaube ich, war ja nur Spaß.
> Allerdings habe ich von diesem Problem beim Astra noch nie gehört, man lernt nie aus.


Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es nicht allzu viele mit Schuhgröße 50 gibt 
Da braucht man ja zum tauchen keine flossen mehr 
Bei der Golf 7 hat wirklich nen großen Fußraum, kann man mit Stiefel fahren alles kein Problem.


----------



## Beam39 (6. März 2015)

> Mittelkonsole ansetzt hängen (mag an Schuhgröße 50 liegen



War das jetzt Spaß oder ernst?  Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Du könntest mit den Latschen ja glatt 3 Pedale gleichzeitig bedienen


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2015)

Knappe 1,97 . Und ja, je nach Auto hab ich auch Probleme beim auffe Bremse treten (dann geht mysteriöserweise die Drehzahl mit hoch wenn die Pedale zu dicht beinander sind ). Und das war mein voller Ernst....


----------



## aloha84 (6. März 2015)

Ich bleib bei meinem Vorschlag --> Wartburg!


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2015)

Gerade mal die Sommerreifen drauf geschmissen, endlich sieht er wieder gut aus
Front wird jetzt demnächst neu gelackt(hat es wie man sieht auch bitter nötig), dann noch die Carbon Flaps dran und ich bin Optisch zufrieden....erstmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2015)

Bildschön! 

Evt noch gelber Felgenrand?


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2015)

Ne das ist nicht so meinst.
hatte mal probiert den Felgenstern mit matt Türkiser Chromfolie zu folieren, aber hat mir auch nicht so recht gefallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2015)

Nur einen gelben Zierstreifen rum.


----------



## keinnick (6. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Nur einen gelben Zierstreifen rum.



Was soll das werden? Ein BVB-Mobil?  Nein im Ernst: Das Auto steht super da. Ich würde da nichts mit irgendwelchen "Farbakzenten" ändern.


----------



## Ruptet (6. März 2015)

Sieht Top aus, ich würds auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Zierstreifen verschandeln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich fragte nicht, was kaputt ist und wollte keine Diagnose. Wozu braucht man also ne Glaskugel?
> Es soll ja nicht die Diagnose der Werkstatt angezweifelt werden, sondern nur Vorsorge getroffen werden, dass die Preisgestaltung nicht allzu "kreativ" ausfällt.
> 
> Es wird doch für den Arbeitsgang ZKD wechseln eine Anleitung geben.
> ...



Hmmm aso. 

Also je nach Auto sind 500-5000€ locker möglich. Um das durchrechnen zu können bräuchte ich die Verrechnugssätze der Werkstatt, alle Ersatzeilpreise, die Fahrzeugdaten und ich müsste wissen was alles gemacht wird. So einfach mal durchrechnen ist bei so einer aufwendigen Arbeit nicht möglich. Am besten Kostenvoranschlag holen und gut. Da ist man noch keine Verpflichtung eingegangen.

Mitmachen würde ich auf jeden Fall Zahnriemen und Wasserpumpe. Die Zahnriemen sind bei den Kisten sowieso ziemlich belastet.

Und auch hier gilt: Man bekommt, wofür man zahlt. Wenn einer die Arbeit zum halben oder vielleicht nur einem drittel des Preises macht, dann kommen da mit Sicherheit billige China Teile rein und es wird auch mit Sicherheit nicht so ordendlich gearbeitet. Im Extremfall vielleicht sogar nur Kopfschrauben gelöst, alte Dichtung drunter weggezogen, neue druntergeschoben und wieder angezogen. Das das nicht lange gut geht, ist ja wohl klar. Gibt nunmal nichts umsonst, im KFZ Bereich schon gar nicht. Dieser extreme Reparatur Geiz macht nur das eingene Auto kaputt.



watercooled schrieb:


> Schubumluftventil und BOV ist Quatsch, da hast du recht.
> Mein Gedankengang war eben: Sitzt der LMM vor dem BOV, so kann auf der  Strecke bis zur Drosselklappe ja durch das BOV Luft entweichen. Das was  also in den Motor rein geht stimmt also nicht mehr mit dem über ein was  der LMM gemessen hat.
> Deshalb war es eben meine Idee den LMM Druckseitig hinter dem BOV zu montieren um eben genau das zu vermeiden.


Normalerweise braucht man den LMM aber nicht Druckseitig zu haben, weil das eh nur bis zu einem bestimmten Druck gutgeht. Und wenn das BOV nur aufgeht wenn der Motor im Schub ist findet ja eh keine Gemischbildung statt. Von daher ist das alles schon so richtig angeordnet.  Der LMM bleibt vor der Turbina, wo er hingehört.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm aso.
> 
> Mitmachen würde ich auf jeden Fall Zahnriemen und Wasserpumpe. Die Zahnriemen sind bei den Kisten sowieso ziemlich belastet.
> 
> Und auch hier gilt: Man bekommt, wofür man zahlt. Wenn einer die Arbeit zum halben oder vielleicht nur einem drittel des Preises macht, dann kommen da mit Sicherheit billige China Teile rein und es wird auch mit Sicherheit nicht so ordendlich gearbeitet. Im Extremfall vielleicht sogar nur Kopfschrauben gelöst, alte Dichtung drunter weggezogen, neue druntergeschoben und wieder angezogen. Das das nicht lange gut geht, ist ja wohl klar. Gibt nunmal nichts umsonst, im KFZ Bereich schon gar nicht. Dieser extreme Reparatur Geiz macht nur das eingene Auto kaputt.



Danke, das wollte ich hören bzw. lesen. 

Zahnriemen hätte er von sich aus auch mitmachen lassen.  Dann kann er die Wasserpumpe also auch gleich wechseln.


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2015)

Danke dir. Sowas wollte ich hören 

Edit:


----------



## ASD_588 (6. März 2015)

> Gerade mal die Sommerreifen drauf geschmissen, endlich sieht er wieder gut aus



jetzt schon??
 gestern hat es erst ein paar cm geschneit.


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2015)

Ich musste aufm Heimweg grade etwas schwitzen.
Aber ich denke ich warte noch 2 Wochen.


----------



## dsdenni (6. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bildschön!
> 
> Evt noch gelber Felgenrand?


Da bei ihm alles sehr dezent und schwarz gehalten ist (ja sogar die Nieren ) würd ich das Gelbe bei ihm auch nicht soo passend finden. Aber jedem seines 

@Fatlace sieht aufjedenfall geil aus!


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> jetzt schon??
> gestern hat es erst ein paar cm geschneit.



Wenn es zu Kalt wird bleibt er einfach stehen
Hat bei uns auch noch letzte Woche geschneit, nächste Woche soll es aber eigentlich gutes Wetter geben.


----------



## Burn_out (6. März 2015)

Und ich denke mir doch das Auto hast du doch schonmal gesehen. Du bist doch der illacy aus dem E90 Forum?

Mir gefällt der BMW so wie er ist


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2015)

Bin mit den Winterreifen auch am Überlegen. Aber ich glaub, den März warte ich lieber nochma ab...


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2015)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Und ich denke mir doch das Auto hast du doch schonmal gesehen. Du bist doch der illacy aus dem E90 Forum?
> 
> Mir gefällt der BMW so wie er ist



Genau, ich hab zu viele nick´s


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Danke dir. Sowas wollte ich hören
> 
> Edit:


Got Turbina?  Big Turbina!


----------



## dekay55 (6. März 2015)

Wuha ich darf auf der IAA für BMW  Arbeiten   d.h ich kann mir dir IAA noch vor der Presse in aller ruhe anschauen und ich komm überall rein


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2015)

Messehostess?


----------



## watercooled (6. März 2015)

Musst aber noch an Oberseite zulegen. Hast du Hotpants?


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2015)

Der wirds vmtl... 1.4er Goal mit 116k km und neuer Kette. Sitzheizung, Klimatronic, Tempomat, NSW drin... In 1,5-2 Jahren gibts dann was Ordentliches...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. März 2015)

Damit hast du doch eh nur wieder probleme.


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2015)

Und das ist dann wortwörtlich nicht dein Problem. Ach wieso antworte ich dem Terroristen eigentlich?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der wirds vmtl... 1.4er Goal mit 116k km und neuer Kette. Sitzheizung, Klimatronic, Tempomat, NSW drin... In 1,5-2 Jahren gibts dann was Ordentliches...


Hattest du nicht schon genug probleme mit VW und deren downsize-dingern?  
Und, ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich nur 1,5-2 jahre überbrücken will such ich mir irgendeine 1000€-flöte mit neuem tüv und kilometerstand-egal. Da ist dann so wenig technik dran, das schon fast nix kaputt gehen kann und halbwegs fahren lernt man so auch noch.  (abseits der elektronischen helferlein) Aber mal davon ab, ich würde auch jeden verteilerpumpen-tdi mit 300t+km vorziehen, da die dinger so gut wie nicht tot zu bekommen und halbwegs sparsam sind.
Ich würde mir das jedenfalls gut überlegen und lieber zu einem motor ohne turbo oder einem diesel greifen.


----------



## dekay55 (6. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Messehostess?


Standaufbau, Sicherheitsdienst, Betreuung der BMW Messehalle, Standabbau. Kanns mir quasi frei auswählen, für auf und abbau hab ich Subler.


----------



## Zoon (7. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ch würde auch jeden verteilerpumpen-tdi  mit 300t+km vorziehen, da die dinger so gut wie nicht tot zu bekommen  und halbwegs sparsam sind.
> Ich würde mir das jedenfalls gut überlegen und lieber zu einem motor ohne turbo oder einem diesel greifen.



Nachdem bei meiner schwester der Golf 3 durchgerostet war no TÜV  anymore arbeitet der Motor wohl mittlerweile als Spenderherz in der 2.  oder 3. Karosse - 1.9er TDi mti 110 PS - unzerstörbar 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das jedenfalls gut überlegen und lieber zu einem motor ohne turbo oder einem diesel greifen.



Wenns unbedingt ein zuverlässiger Golf sein soll. 1.6 SR mit 100 PS für wie beschrieben als Fahrzeug zur Überbrückung ausreichend.


----------



## STSLeon (7. März 2015)

Bei der Strecke die unser NFS fährt, würde ich keine durchgerockte 1000 Möhre empfehlen. Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und fahren, bis sich in ein paar Jahren eine wirklich gute Gelegenheit ergibt. Warum er aber wieder VW Golf kauft, will mir auch nicht in den Kopf


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. März 2015)

@nfsgame, 
Ich würde mir das mit dem Golf V nochmal überlegen, ich hab vor einem halben Jahr für einen Peugeot 207 Bj06 83tsd Kilometern 150PS 4 Jahre Garantie und einer menge Ausstattung weniger gezahlt als du für den Golf falls du ihn kaufen würdest. 
Was ich damit sagen möchte, VW ist einfach super überteuert, ich würde mich mal bei anderen Herstellern umschauen.

Aber im Endeffekt ist es deine Entscheidung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2015)

Nicht  jeder fährt gern ne französiche Kiste.  Unser NFS ist halt nen VW Fan.


...ich würde bei so viel Kilometer nur nen typischen Vertreterwagen wie ne C-Klasse, A4, 3er oder Passat fahren. Aber wenn man nunmal Golf verliebt ist, dann ists halt so.


----------



## watercooled (7. März 2015)

Gibt schlimmeres


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2015)

Fiat... Dacia...


----------



## watercooled (7. März 2015)

Oder die Golfs aus dem Kreis Peine


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2015)

Wie der letzte Golf von Wasserverlust auf einmal keine Kompression mehr haben sollte erschließt sich mir zwar noch nicht so ganz aber naja.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2015)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Bei der Strecke die unser NFS fährt, würde ich keine durchgerockte 1000 Möhre empfehlen.


Gerade wegen der km würde ich nur eine 1000€-flöte mit neuem tüv nehmen. An den dingern ist fast nix, was kaputt gehen kann und wenn er doch hops geht, lässt sich das entweder mit dem hammer reparieren bzw. wenn nicht ist der verlust nicht so groß.
Und dann versuch mal 6 karren innerhalb von 2 jahren zu verschleißen... So alt und marode können die garnicht sein vor allem, wenn sie tüv bekommen haben. (bei der probefahrt sollte man natürlich mal horchen, ob der motor normal klingt)


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...ich würde bei so viel Kilometer nur nen  typischen Vertreterwagen wie ne C-Klasse, A4, 3er oder Passat fahren.


Wenn es dann darum geht ein ordentliches vehikel zu kaufen, was man auch  länger fährt, auf alle fälle. Das zusätzliche blech und damit gewicht  merkt man doch deutlich und trägt zum entspannten fahren bei.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gerade wegen der km würde ich nur eine 1000€-flöte mit neuem tüv nehmen. An den dingern ist fast nix, was kaputt gehen kann und wenn er doch hops geht, lässt sich das entweder mit dem hammer reparieren bzw. wenn nicht ist der verlust nicht so groß.
> Und dann versuch mal 6 karren innerhalb von 2 jahren zu verschleißen... So alt und marode können die garnicht sein vor allem, wenn sie tüv bekommen haben. (bei der probefahrt sollte man natürlich mal horchen, ob der motor normal klingt)



Wenn man so viel fährt, will man nunmal kein Auto haben, was alle 2 Wochen in der Werkstatt steht, weil wieder was kaputt ist. Und wenn so ein durchgerockter Golf schon 300tkm auf der Uhr hat, dann geht daran nunmal ständig was kaputt. Auf einen Golf, der schon 300tkm drauf hat nochmal 200tkm in 2 Jahren drauffahren ohne große Werkstattaufenthalte halte ich nicht für machbar.

Vor einem Motorschaden klingt ein Motor übrigens noch vollkommen normal. Den Zustand eines Motors anhand des Klanges zu beurteilen ist schon extrem gewaagt. Selbst ein Motor der ziemlich stark nagelt weil die Injektoren schon so viel KM drauf haben, kann perfekt in Ordnung sein. Ein Motorgeräusch sagt nicht unbedingt das ein Fehler vorliegt im technischen Sinne.


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den Zustand eines Motors anhand des Klanges zu beurteilen ist schon extrem gewaagt. Selbst ein Motor der ziemlich stark nagelt weil die Injektoren schon so viel KM drauf haben, kann perfekt in Ordnung sein. Ein Motorgeräusch sagt nicht unbedingt das ein Fehler vorliegt im technischen Sinne.


Naja, ich kann sagen, dass der 1,6er FSI die letzten Tage bevor ich die Nebelmaschine angeworfen habe lauter/kerniger klang . Block und Kopf waren übrigens außerhalb der Toleranzen - der Vorbesitzer hat den wohl mit kaputtem Kühler noch zur Werkstatt gequält (der Kühler war neu als ich ihn gekauft hatte, aber nix bei gedacht).

Ein 1000€-Auto wollte ich mir nicht wirklich antun. Das ist irgendwie was psychisches. Ich habe letztens schon bemerkt, dass ich schlechtere Bilder abliefere wenn ich gestresst aus dem Auto aussteige. Das ist wiederum kontraproduktiv, weil ich dementsprechend auch weniger verkaufe und weniger Geld reinkommt, was ich auf die hohe Kante legen kann . Geplant ist als nächster übrigens ein A4 oder Passat als Diesel und als Jahreswagen... Der Astra wäre auch was gewesen, wäre das Platzproblem im Cockpit nicht. Im neuen 320d Touring hab ich die Tage auch mal gesessen - war auch ganz nett. Kommt vielleicht als dritter auf die Kandidatenliste. 

Eine kleine Anekdote hab ich noch von gestern... Haben uns bei nem Händler einen 320d E46 angesehen, angeblich 120k km drauf. Schaltknüppel konnte man 20cm in jede Richtung werfen, mit Glück hat man dabei nen Gang getroffen. Wollte schonmal nicht direkt im ersten Versuch starten, lief dann nur auf drei Pötten. Innen total abgef****... Sache war für uns (mein Dad und ich) schon gegessen - haben nur mal aus Spaß mit der Fahrgestellnummer bei BMW angehalten... Da war er mit 460k km das letzte Mal in der Datenbank ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn so ein durchgerockter Golf schon 300tkm auf der Uhr hat, dann geht daran nunmal ständig was kaputt.


Warst nicht du es der schrieb, das er ab und zu taxi`s mit utopischer laufleistung auf der bühne hat? Sorry, aber für den reinen motorblock und die einspritzung sind in meinen augen 300tkm keine leistung. In der zeit darf höchstens mal ein lader seinen geist aufgeben oder ein kühler zerlöchert sein. Und dann sind da natürlich noch die verschleißteile, aber die heißen ja nicht umsonst so. 


> Auf einen Golf, der schon 300tkm drauf hat nochmal *200tkm in 2 Jahren* drauffahren ohne große Werkstattaufenthalte halte ich nicht für machbar.


Also 200tkm in 2 jahren halte ich für gewagt. Da ist man dann berufskraftfahrer, vertreter oder hat halt wegen etwas anderem seinen beruf hinterm lenkrad. 100tkm in 2 jahren halte ich für realistischer.
Dabei hab ich schon einen benziner mit über 300tkm auf der uhr gesehen (1.4er polo vom kollegen) und auch mein diesel-passat lief bis km 200tkm ohne mängel und probleme am antrieb.  Erst danach kam der lader, die kupplung und das anfällige getriebe.(letzteres scheint ein generelles problem bei dem auto zu sein) Jetzt bin ich fast bei 300tkm und der motor läuft besser als manch neuer. Und zu guter letzt gab es bei uns noch einen lt35 mit über 300tkm, den chef aber wegen durchrostung abgegeben hat. (ansonsten wär der jetzt noch da) Dessen 2.8er verteilerpumpen-diesel war zum ende das mit abstand beste am auto auch wenn er nie geschont wurde.
Also wie gesagt, für einen motor sind 300tkm keim kilometerstand. Hier und da soll es ja auch schon mercedes-busse gegeben haben, die 1 mio km voll gemacht haben. 
Edit:


nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein 1000€-Auto wollte ich mir nicht wirklich  antun. Das ist irgendwie was psychisches. Ich habe letztens schon  bemerkt, dass ich schlechtere Bilder abliefere wenn ich gestresst aus  dem Auto aussteige. Das ist wiederum kontraproduktiv, weil ich  dementsprechend auch weniger verkaufe und weniger Geld reinkommt, was  ich auf die hohe Kante legen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist ein argument...


----------



## s-icon (7. März 2015)

Heute morgen auf der Autobahn, bei ca. 180km/h. Störung: Volle Antriebsleistung nicht verfügbar, Klasse Downsizing


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2015)

So lange der turbo noch läuft geht es ja. Mein diesel ging mal kurzzeitig ohne wegen zerbissenem unterdruck-schlauch (turbo-steuerung). Da hatte ich schon mühe auf 80 zu kommen.


----------



## watercooled (7. März 2015)

Das ist echt krank wie viel Leistung einem da fehlt. 
Wie können die SDI Fahrer nur leben


----------



## s-icon (7. März 2015)

Noch schlimmer, ich habe vom BMW Mobilitätsservice einen Audi A3 1,4 TFSI bekommen.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. März 2015)

> Eine kleine Anekdote hab ich noch von gestern... Haben uns bei nem  Händler einen 320d E46 angesehen, angeblich 120k km drauf. Schaltknüppel  konnte man 20cm in jede Richtung werfen, mit Glück hat man dabei nen  Gang getroffen. Wollte schonmal nicht direkt im ersten Versuch starten,  lief dann nur auf drei Pötten. Innen total abgef****... Sache war für  uns (mein Dad und ich) schon gegessen - haben nur mal aus Spaß mit der  Fahrgestellnummer bei BMW angehalten... Da war er mit 460k km das letzte  Mal in der Datenbank ...



Hast du ihn gemeldet den das ist schon dreist.


----------



## dsdenni (7. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer, ich habe vom BMW Mobilitätsservice einen Audi A3 1,4 TFSI bekommen.


Im ernst? Die geben einem einen Audi?  nichts gegen Audi aber das man bei nem BMW Service einen Audi bekommt ist schon stumpf


----------



## s-icon (7. März 2015)

Die haben ja mit einer Autovermietung zusammengearbeitet und die hatte kurzfristig nichts da, was sie hätten länger weggeben können...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist echt krank wie viel Leistung einem da fehlt.
> Wie können die SDI Fahrer nur leben


Ein TDI ohne funktionierenden lader fährt sich nicht wie ein SDI.  Die steuerung des SDI ist darauf getrimmt ohne lader zu arbeiten und entsprechend geht es für die 69 PS schon. (bin ja 4 jahre einen SDI-caddy als firmenfahrzeug gefahren) 
Die motorsteuerung des TDI kann es dagegen nicht ab wenn der ladedruck fehlt. Da fährst du nur noch im notlauf und entsprechend mau ist die leistung. 
Allerdings ist das immer noch besser als der ehemalige peugeot eines kollegen. Der hat nur einen fehler angezeigt und danach stand die kiste.  (natürlich mitten in der pampa)


s-icon schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer, ich habe vom BMW Mobilitätsservice einen Audi A3 1,4 TFSI bekommen.


Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für einen BMW gefahren bist, aber ist ein (audi?) A3 als ersatzwagen nicht ein wenig armseelig? 
Da ich als ersatzwagen aber schon 2 wochen einen citroen C2 fahren durfte, kann ich das noch ein wenig toppen.


----------



## dsdenni (7. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die haben ja mit einer Autovermietung zusammengearbeitet und die hatte kurzfristig nichts da, was sie hätten länger weggeben können...


Ja gut immerhin^^
Aber ein A3 mit 1.4l Motor.. Ich weiß ja nicht  muss der reinste horror gewesen sein


----------



## s-icon (7. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für einen BMW gefahren bist, aber ist ein (audi?) A3 als ersatzwagen nicht ein wenig armseelig?



4 Personen mit 4 Reisetaschen und einem Koffer in einem A3, enger gehts kaum.


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> 4 Personen mit 4 Reisetaschen und einem Koffer in einem A3, enger gehts kaum.


Da weißt du wieder warum du als Kind Tetris gespielt hast . Das geht !


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da war er mit 460k km das letzte Mal in der Datenbank ...


 Oh man das es echt manche Leute gibt, die sowas kaufen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Warst nicht du es der schrieb, das er ab  und zu taxi`s mit utopischer laufleistung auf der bühne hat? Sorry, aber  für den reinen motorblock und die einspritzung sind in meinen augen  300tkm keine leistung. In der zeit darf höchstens mal ein lader seinen  geist aufgeben oder ein kühler zerlöchert sein. Und dann sind da  natürlich noch die verschleißteile, aber die heißen ja nicht umsonst so.
> 
> Also 200tkm in 2 jahren halte ich für gewagt. Da ist man dann  berufskraftfahrer, vertreter oder hat halt wegen etwas anderem seinen  beruf hinterm lenkrad. 100tkm in 2 jahren halte ich für realistischer.
> Dabei hab ich schon einen benziner mit über 300tkm auf der uhr gesehen  (1.4er polo vom kollegen) und auch mein diesel-passat lief bis km 200tkm  ohne mängel und probleme am antrieb.  Erst danach kam der lader, die  kupplung und das anfällige getriebe.(letzteres scheint ein generelles  problem bei dem auto zu sein) Jetzt bin ich fast bei 300tkm und der  motor läuft besser als manch neuer. Und zu guter letzt gab es bei uns  noch einen lt35 mit über 300tkm, den chef aber wegen durchrostung  abgegeben hat. (ansonsten wär der jetzt noch da) Dessen 2.8er  verteilerpumpen-diesel war zum ende das mit abstand beste am auto auch  wenn er nie geschont wurde.
> ...


Denkst du die schaffen diese Laufleistungen ohne Reparaturen? Turbo, Getriebe, Injektoren, Ladeluftschläuche, Generator und viele andere Kleinigkeiten sind da immer gemacht worden, wenn ein Taxi die 600tkm knackt. Davon abgesehen das das Fahrwerk und die Sitze einige Male neu gemacht wurden. Keine Chance das ein Auto so viel Kilometer macht ohne größere Reparaturen.

Und Bus/LKW Motoren darf man nicht mit PKW Motoren vergleichen. Die haben nur winzige Auslastungen gegenüber PKW Motoren. Wenn ein LKW Motor genauso hochgezüchtet würde wie ein PKW Motor, dann hätten die normalen 40 Tonner alle 1000-2500 PS. Und davon sind wir ja seeeeehr weit entfernt.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann sagen, dass der 1,6er FSI die  letzten Tage bevor ich die Nebelmaschine angeworfen habe lauter/kerniger  klang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber du bist den doch erst noch ne ganze Weile gefahren oder? Einen Motor ohne Kompression auf 2 Zylindern fährt man nicht noch einige 1000 Kilometer. Und wenn du ohne Probleme mit Wasserverlust zur Werkstatt gefahren bist und nach der Reparatur der Motor nicht mehr läuft, weil keine Kompression... hmmmmmmm......


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Denkst du die schaffen diese Laufleistungen ohne Reparaturen?


Natürlich nicht.  Aber ein motor muß auch nicht zwangsläufig mit einem turbo zwangsbeatmet werden. Zudem ist das meiste bei 300tkm schon gewechselt. 


> Turbo, Getriebe, Injektoren, Ladeluftschläuche, Generator und viele andere Kleinigkeiten sind da immer gemacht worden, wenn ein Taxi die 600tkm knackt.


Das ist kein argument. Der ganze kram kann dir auch schon bei 100tkm um die ohren geflogen sein und ist, wie bereits erwähnt, bei 300tkm bereits gewechselt.
Außerdem, wenn die reperatur zu teuer wird stößt man die kiste an den nächsten schrotthändler ab und bekommt, wenn noch was verwertbar ist, am ende wieder was heraus. (bin meinen golf damals auch für 2500€ an einen schrotthändler los geworden und da war nicht übermäßig zeugs drin) Das ist allemal billiger als jedes mal 6000€ aus zu geben und die selben reperaturkosten (oder mehr, da dann mehr dran ist was kaputt gehen kann) zu haben.  (auch ein teureres auto muß repariert werden!)


> Davon abgesehen das das Fahrwerk und die Sitze einige Male neu gemacht wurden.


Am fahrwerk macht keiner was außer es klappert oder es läuft das öl in strömen aus den dämpfern. Ich hab zumindest noch keine werkstatt gesehen, die von allein drauf kommt das auto auf einen fahrwerksprüfstand zu stellen. Dabei wäre das schon nach 100tkm dringend notwendig und entsprechend viele kisten fahren mit kaputten dämpfern draußen herum!!!


> Und Bus/LKW Motoren darf man nicht mit PKW Motoren vergleichen.


Zwischen LKW/BUS motoren und dem was in transportern verbaut wird ist aber noch ein himmelweiter unterschied. Das galt schon damals und heute noch mehr. (siehe V-klasse mit 190PS/440Nm aus 2,2 liter hubraum und 2 (!!!) ladern)


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. März 2015)

Bei Traktormotoren das selbe, die werden fast gar nicht belastet, selbst unser kleinster holt aus 2.8 Liter nur 52 Ps, der größte aus 4 Liter mit Turbo 96 Ps und 380Nm


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2015)

Wir haben keinen Fahrwerksprüfstand, nur wenn sich schon die Fahrgäste im Taxi über nen klapperiges Fahrwerk beklagen, dann muss halt was gemacht werden. Zudem ein Taxi jedes Jahr zum Tüv muss und der lässt das sicher nicht fahren, wenn die ganzen Fahrwerksgummis ausgerissen sind.

In der Regel halten Fahrwerksgelenke nunmal so ~250tkm. Dann sind die einfach fertig mit der Welt. Wie lange Stoßdämpfer halten hängt vorallem vom Einsatzzweck ab.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben keinen Fahrwerksprüfstand...


Besser wär das aber. Nur weil die dämpfer von außen nicht ölig sind heißt das noch lange nicht, das alles i.o. ist. Meine sind, vom fahrgefühl her, nach den ganze kilometern auch nicht mehr so prickelnd, aber bis ende des jahres müssen die einfach noch halten.


> nur wenn sich schon die Fahrgäste im Taxi über nen klapperiges Fahrwerk beklagen, dann muss halt was gemacht werden.


Da sind die dinger doch bestimmt schon keine dämpfer mehr, sondern eher verstärker. 


> In der Regel halten Fahrwerksgelenke nunmal so ~250tkm. Dann sind die einfach fertig mit der Welt. Wie lange Stoßdämpfer halten hängt vorallem vom Einsatzzweck ab.


Meine haben bisher halt die knapp 300tkm überlebt. Lediglich vorn die koppelstangen mußte ich wechseln lassen. Der rest wird hoffentlich noch durchhalten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zwischen LKW/BUS motoren und dem was in transportern verbaut wird ist aber noch ein himmelweiter unterschied. Das galt schon damals und heute noch mehr. (siehe V-klasse mit 190PS/440Nm aus 2,2 liter hubraum und 2 (!!!) ladern)



Der Motor ist allerdings auch elektronisch leistungsbegrenzt.
Wird wahrscheinlich der selbe Motor sein, den wir in der C-Klasse fahren, dort allerdings 204PS und 500NM.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Besser wär das aber. Nur weil die dämpfer von außen nicht ölig sind heißt das noch lange nicht, das alles i.o. ist. Meine sind, vom fahrgefühl her, nach den ganze kilometern auch nicht mehr so prickelnd, aber bis ende des jahres müssen die einfach noch halten.
> 
> Da sind die dinger doch bestimmt schon keine dämpfer mehr, sondern eher verstärker.
> 
> Meine haben bisher halt die knapp 300tkm überlebt. Lediglich vorn die koppelstangen mußte ich wechseln lassen. Der rest wird hoffentlich noch durchhalten.



Kann sich halt nicht jede Werkstatt sowas teures leisten. 

Stoßdämpfer machen manchmal Geräusche, auch wenn sie soweit noch ok sind. Wenn natürlich irgendwas im Dämpfer bricht und deswegen Geräusche macht, merkt man das auch ziemlich am Fahrverhalten.

Die Gelenke von einem Transporter sind auch deutlich mehr auf Langlebigkeit ausgelegt, als die eines PKW. Daher kommt nunmal auch der Unterschied im Fahrkomfort. Trotzdem sind die bei 300tkm schon total durch. Du hast dich halt nur an dieses total durchgerockte Fahrwerk gewöhnt.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Motor ist allerdings auch elektronisch leistungsbegrenzt.
> Wird wahrscheinlich der selbe Motor sein, den wir in der C-Klasse fahren, dort allerdings 204PS und 500NM.



Ja und nein.  Die Motoren in den Transportern bei Daimler unterscheiden sich immer ein wenig von denen im PKW.

Im 205 aktuell verbaut ist die neuste Evolutionsstufe des OM651, quasi der 651 MOPF. Der hat z.B jetzt einen wassergekühlten Ladeluftkühler mit gesondertem Niedrigtemperatur-Kreis.
Ob die reine Mechanik sich bei Transporter und PKW unterscheidet, weis ich nicht. Hab die Teilenummern noch nicht verglichen. Ich vermute mal nicht. Die Anbauteile sind aber meistens leicht verschieden. Den Motor aus einem Transporter kann man nicht so einfach in einen PKW bauen und umgekehrt auch nicht.
Transporter bekommen z.B. auch mehr Öl(größere Ölwanne), weil die extrem lange Wartungsintervalle fahren können.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2015)

Der größte unterschied liegt wohl an der Person hinterm Lenkrad.
Nach dem was ich so beobachtet habe fahren alle Transporter Fahrer wie die Berserker und haben in ihrem Leben wohl noch nie ein Schaltgetriebe bedient.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2015)

Die Handwerker Bullis bremsen eher den ganzen Verkehr aus. Da sind mir die Paketwagenfahrer schon lieber, die immer gut gehen lassen. Da ist man dann wenigstens nich gezwungen zu überholen, wenn mal wieder 40 km/h langsamer als erlaubt rumgeschlichen wird.  Obwohl die Transporter so große Spiegel haben scheinen die nicht zu merken das sie schon 50 wütende Autos hinter sich haben und vor ihnen alles frei.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2015)

Ich meinte eher das die Dinger kalt bis innen Begrenzer getreten werden. 
Hochschalten ist ja zu Mainstream.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2015)

Das machen auch genug PKW Fahrer.


----------



## keinnick (8. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher das die Dinger kalt bis innen Begrenzer getreten werden.
> Hochschalten ist ja zu Mainstream.



Lass die doch machen... ist ja deren (Chefs) Karre.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das machen auch genug PKW Fahrer.


Die fahren aber zu 90% vernünftig vom Parkplatz


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Gelenke von einem Transporter sind auch  deutlich mehr auf Langlebigkeit ausgelegt, als die eines PKW.


Ich  hoffe doch... Die dinger müssen ja auch ganz schön was ab können und  das auch nur, weil die hersteller die zuladung generell viel zu niedrig  bemessen. (ein VW-bus bzw. vito unter 3,5t zul. ges.gewicht hat numal zu  wenig zuladung und die teilweise unter 1t zuladung ist ja sowieso ein witz)


> Trotzdem  sind die bei 300tkm schon total durch. Du hast dich halt nur an dieses  total durchgerockte Fahrwerk gewöhnt.


Das kannst du vergessen.   Ich fahre täglich 2 unterschiedliche autos und merke jegliche  veränderung. Dazu haben die gummilager kein feststellbares spiel und im  gegensatz zu den koppelstangen ist an den lagern der dreieckslenker auch  nix zu sehen. (den lagern der koppelstangen hat man das angesehen das  sie hin sind obwohl die erst angefangen haben zu klappern und das auch  nur unter extrem-belastung)



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Handwerker Bullis bremsen eher den ganzen Verkehr aus.


Entweder gewinnen bei euch die meisten fahrer ihren führerschein im lotto, kommen die handwerker meist nicht aus der stadt raus oder du solltest aufhören mit 250 über die landstraßen zu heizen. 
Im T5 merkt man von der geschwindigkeit überhaupt nix und wundert sich dann, wenn der tacho beim drauf schauen eine 140 anzeigt. Von daher bin ich dann meist auch mit grenzwertiger geschwindigkeit unterwegs. Allerdings ändert sich das, wenn die kiste voll bepackt ist. Da ist man freiwillig nicht mehr ganz so schnell unterwegs. 


watercooled schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich so beobachtet habe fahren  alle Transporter Fahrer wie die Berserker und haben in ihrem Leben wohl  noch nie ein Schaltgetriebe bedient.





watercooled schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher das die Dinger kalt bis innen Begrenzer getreten werden.
> Hochschalten ist ja zu Mainstream.


Das liegt wohl eher daran, das der fahrer privat einen benziner fährt und es nicht anders kennt.   Solche kollegen hatte ich auch schon, aber mir fällt es im traum nicht  ein die kisten bis in den begrenzer zu jagen. (wie den meisten hier  übrigens)


----------



## ASD_588 (8. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Handwerker Bullis bremsen eher den ganzen Verkehr aus. Da sind mir die Paketwagenfahrer schon lieber, die immer gut gehen lassen. Da ist man dann wenigstens nich gezwungen zu überholen, wenn mal wieder 40 km/h langsamer als erlaubt rumgeschlichen wird.  Obwohl die Transporter so große Spiegel haben scheinen die nicht zu merken das sie schon 50 wütende Autos hinter sich haben und vor ihnen alles frei.



Es könte daran liegen das man mit 85 ps schlecht einen normalen pkw hinterherkommt vorallem auf der autobahn, die großen spriter der lieferdienste haben oft mal eben über 120Ps und dadurch läuft die schrankwand aufeinmal richtig schnell.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das kannst du vergessen.   Ich fahre täglich 2 unterschiedliche autos und merke jegliche  veränderung. Dazu haben die gummilager kein feststellbares spiel und im  gegensatz zu den koppelstangen ist an den lagern der dreieckslenker auch  nix zu sehen. (den lagern der koppelstangen hat man das angesehen das  sie hin sind obwohl die erst angefangen haben zu klappern und das auch  nur unter extrem-belastung)
> 
> 
> Entweder gewinnen bei euch die meisten fahrer ihren führerschein im lotto, kommen die handwerker meist nicht aus der stadt raus oder du solltest aufhören mit 250 über die landstraßen zu heizen.
> Im T5 merkt man von der geschwindigkeit überhaupt nix und wundert sich dann, wenn der tacho beim drauf schauen eine 140 anzeigt. Von daher bin ich dann meist auch mit grenzwertiger geschwindigkeit unterwegs. Allerdings ändert sich das, wenn die kiste voll bepackt ist. Da ist man freiwillig nicht mehr ganz so schnell unterwegs.


Du willst mir erzählen das nach 300tkm die Gummi Hydrolager nicht total durch sind?  Bau mal nen paar neue ein, dann merkst du den Unterschied.

Bei uns schleichen die ganzen Handwerkerbullis außerorts mit 60. Die werden teilweise schon fast von den LKWs in den Graben geschoben. Die fahren innerorts 60 und außerorts auch. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Die Bullis von DHL und co sind mit normalen ~110 auf der Landstraße unterwegs und deswegen auch keine Behinderung.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2015)

Wobei die Jungs von DHL auch mal nen Gang runter schalten könnten.
So deformiert wie die Pakete teils ankommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2015)

Das kommt wohl eher durch das Einladen. Dort wird die Technik der fliegenden Verladung praktiziert.  Meine Pakete sind aber meistens komplett unbeschädigt. Ist selten das mal eine kleine Ecke eingedrückt ist.


...und wenn die nen Gang runter schalten, dann sind die ja noch flotter unterwegs.


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2015)

Bei uns ist das ganz anders, die Kastenwagen Fahrer sind teilweise die schlimmsten. Die brettern mit 160, 170 über die Autobahn (Bei uns sind die 130 bekanntlich keine Richgeschwindigkeit), drängeln was das Zeug hält und Abstand halten ist sowiso ein Fremdwort. BEsonders schlimm ist es nachts wenn die ganzen Kurierfaher der verschiedenen Paketdienste unterwegs sind. 

Es ist mMn höchste Zeit das die Kastenwagen eine ausrüstung wie LKWs bekommen - also Tempobegrenzer und elektronischer Fahrtenschreiber.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du willst mir erzählen das nach 300tkm die Gummi Hydrolager nicht total durch sind?  Bau mal nen paar neue ein, dann merkst du den Unterschied.


Die teile-qualität anno 2001 war teilweise schon nicht die beste und es scheint in der zwischenzeit nicht besser geworden zu sein... 
Nunja, solange ich noch mit ordentlich schmackes um die kurven komme ohne das da unten was klappert oder weich wird, können die sooo schlecht noch nicht sein.


----------



## Riverna (8. März 2015)

Wird es nie geben (und zu recht), weil es dafür keine Rechtliche Grundlage gibt.


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2015)

> Es ist mMn höchste Zeit das die Kastenwagen eine ausrüstung wie LKWs bekommen - also Tempobegrenzer und elektronischer Fahrtenschreiber.



Also die ganz großen Sprinter von Benz haben einen - ich glaub bei 180 müsste das gewesen sein. Ich bin schon paar mal diese fast 10 Meter Dinger gefahren, leck mich fett sag ich nur. Bei 180 auf der Autobahn is das der reinste Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel.


----------



## keinnick (8. März 2015)

Wir hatten so'nen langen Sprinter mal als ein Bekannter einen Umzug hatte. Mit dem Teil dachte ich regelmäßig wir kippen in der nächsten Kurve um. Da würde ich selbst geradeaus niemals freiwillig 180 fahren. Das Fahrgefühl war echt seltsam wenn man sonst nur PKW gewohnt ist.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2015)

Die Dinger sind halt sau unübersichtlich. Wenn man einmal auffer Straße ist dann geht das schon,
aber einparken kann ich damit zB garnicht.


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wir hatten so'nen langen Sprinter mal als ein Bekannter einen Umzug hatte. Mit dem Teil dachte ich regelmäßig wir kippen in der nächsten Kurve um. Da würde ich selbst geradeaus niemals freiwillig 180 fahren. Das Fahrgefühl war echt seltsam wenn man sonst nur PKW gewohnt ist.



Ich sag ja: "Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel" beschreibts eigentlich am Besten.  Da gehts voll ab bei 180 mit soner Kiste 



> Die Dinger sind halt sau unübersichtlich. Wenn man einmal auffer Straße ist dann geht das schon,
> aber einparken kann ich damit zB garnicht.



Naja, unübersichtlich würd ichs nicht nennen, es geht schon. Aber mit sonem fast 10m Ding kann man auch gar nicht parken, da muss man ja erstmal sone riesen Lücke finden.. Ansonsten gehts wenn man nach hinten rausgucken kann, so kann man ja dann ungefähr abschätzen wieviel Luft man noch hat nach hinten.


----------



## watercooled (8. März 2015)

Geht nur bei den meisten nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. März 2015)

Tja, das ist bei größeren Fahrzeugen halt so, das ist mit großen Anhänger noch viel schlimmer.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind halt sau unübersichtlich. Wenn man einmal auffer Straße ist dann geht das schon,
> aber einparken kann ich damit zB garnicht.



Wenn man die umsicht mit den neuen autos vergleicht dan ist die garnicht mal so schlecht vorallem wegen den großen spiegeln und fenstern sofern man hinten welche hat und die kiste nicht 7m lang ist.


----------



## Beam39 (8. März 2015)

> Der Horror-Crash ereignet sich am frühen Sonntagnachmittag. Ein Motorradfahrer überholt in einer scharfen Rechtskurve ein Auto. Da kommt ihm ein zweiter Biker entgegen, auch er in Schräglage.



Hat vorhin einer auf Fratzenbuch geteilt.. Und da soll mir mal einer sagen es seie nur ein Gerücht dass bei denen das Hirn aussetzt wenn die Sonne scheint.

Beide btw. tot.


----------



## dsdenni (8. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: "Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel" beschreibts eigentlich am Besten.  Da gehts voll ab bei 180 mit soner Kiste
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, unübersichtlich würd ichs nicht nennen, es geht schon. Aber mit sonem fast 10m Ding kann man auch gar nicht parken, da muss man ja erstmal sone riesen Lücke finden.. Ansonsten gehts wenn man nach hinten rausgucken kann, so kann man ja dann ungefähr abschätzen wieviel Luft man noch hat nach hinten.


Ohja 180 mit nem Bulli ist echt nicht schön hab ich selbst schon mit erleben dürfen. War der letze Gang mit Vollgas 184  KM/H 
Egal ob beladen oder unbeladen


----------



## tsd560ti (8. März 2015)

Ich bin mal in nem hohen Transit auf der A31 mitgefahren, da fegt es die Kiste ab 110 mal richtig derbe hin und her. War beim Auffahren aber richtig geil mit dem 200Ps Diesel unbeladen (nur ein Klavier drinnen), dürfte so in 10Sekunden auf 100 gehen


----------



## Iconoclast (8. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hat vorhin einer auf Fratzenbuch geteilt.. Und da soll mir mal einer sagen es seie nur ein Gerücht dass bei denen das Hirn aussetzt wenn die Sonne scheint.
> 
> Beide btw. tot.



Wer ist denn denen? Scheint ja nur eine Person gewesen zu sein, die da mal wieder das Hirn nicht anhatte. Aufm Mopped ist man halt selber die Knautschzone, anders als in Blecheimern. War heute auch unterwegs und musste einem Z4 Cabriofahrer ausweichen, weil er meinte alle überholen zu müssen und mir auf einmal frontal entgegen kam.

Jetzt kommen die Vollpfosten halt wieder anne Sonne.


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hat vorhin einer auf Fratzenbuch geteilt.. Und da soll mir mal einer sagen es seie nur ein Gerücht dass bei denen das Hirn aussetzt wenn die Sonne scheint.
> 
> Beide btw. tot.


Du meinst die in Stade? Schon dumm gelaufen ...


----------



## Ruptet (9. März 2015)

Oi...traurig das wieder ein unschuldiger sterben musste wegen der Dummheit eines anderen, so ist es leider meisten.


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

So, war heute bei BMW, damit die den TÜV etc. machen lassen. Bremsen hinten, Querlenker, Tankdeckel, Kühlmittel und Bremsflüssigkeit müssen gewechselt werden, alles in allem kostet mich das voraussichtlich 1170 Euro... Ist das eigentlich ein angemessener Preis für die Arbeiten (inklusive TÜV)?

Das beste ist ja noch, dass die einen Shuttle-Service anbieten (wohlgemerkt mit einem 7er BMW), der mich nach Hause bringt, aber mich wieder abholen können die nicht...


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2015)

Erscheint mir alles ein bisschen teuer. Bremsen hinten dürften maximal ne Stunde dauern, Querlenker pro Seite auch so zwischen 30-45min, Kühlmittel entleeren und neu befüllen maximal ne halbe Stunde, Bremsflüssigkeit vlt. 45min. Alles in Allem sind da nicht mehr als 3-4 Stunden zu tun, und das ist dann schon sehr locker gearbeitet.

TÜV kostet nen Hunderter.. Besorg dir doch die ganzen Teile einfach im Netz und die sollen dann die Teile verwenden..

Is die Achsvermessung mit inbegriffen im Preis?


----------



## watercooled (9. März 2015)

Um was für ein Auto gehts? Fürn 7er wärs günstig


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2015)

Hatte er nicht nen 325 E46?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> So, war heute bei BMW, damit die den TÜV etc. machen lassen. Bremsen hinten, Querlenker, Tankdeckel, Kühlmittel und Bremsflüssigkeit müssen gewechselt werden, alles in allem kostet mich das voraussichtlich 1170 Euro... Ist das eigentlich ein angemessener Preis für die Arbeiten (inklusive TÜV)?
> 
> Das beste ist ja noch, dass die einen Shuttle-Service anbieten (wohlgemerkt mit einem 7er BMW), der mich nach Hause bringt, aber mich wieder abholen können die nicht...


Ist doch ok der Preis. Wenn da alles mit drin ist, würde ich das so machen lassen. Warum die einen bei Shuttle nicht abholen rall ich nicht. Das wird eigentlich immer gemacht. 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Ohja 180 mit nem Bulli ist echt nicht schön hab  ich selbst schon mit erleben dürfen. War der letze Gang mit Vollgas 184   KM/H
> Egal ob beladen oder unbeladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die V-Klassen mit dickem Motor gehen auch 210 auf der Bahn. So lange es gradeaus geht ist auch alles Tacko... ...aber wehe es kommt eine Kurve.


----------



## s-icon (9. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum die einen bei Shuttle nicht abholen rall ich nicht. Das wird eigentlich immer gemacht.



Ich hab letztes wieder einmal einen 10€ Taxigutschein bekommen.
Bremsen hinten und Vorne komplett 1700€


----------



## dsdenni (9. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch ok der Preis. Wenn da alles mit drin ist, würde ich das so machen lassen. Warum die einen bei Shuttle nicht abholen rall ich nicht. Das wird eigentlich immer gemacht.
> 
> 
> Die V-Klassen mit dickem Motor gehen auch 210 auf der Bahn. So lange es gradeaus geht ist auch alles Tacko... ...aber wehe es kommt eine Kurve.


War ein Fiat 3l Diesel ohne Turbo 
Wie viel PS der hatte weiß ich aber net mehr


----------



## dsdenni (9. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes wieder einmal einen 10€ Taxigutschein bekommen.
> Bremsen hinten und Vorne komplett 1700€


Für welches Fahrzeug denn? :0 1.7k kommt mir doch sehr viel vor..


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind halt sau unübersichtlich. Wenn man einmal auffer Straße ist dann geht das schon,
> aber einparken kann ich damit zB garnicht.


Mit nem großen Sprinter ist es doch viel leichter einzuparken als mit z.B einem CLK. Da sieht man nix nach hinten, die Spiegel sind klein und das Ende ist nicht einsehbar. Beim Kastenwagen ist da Schluss, wo die Ecke ist. Das kann man sehr gut in den riesen Spiegeln sehen.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Für welches Fahrzeug denn? :0 1.7k kommt mir doch sehr viel vor..


1700 für eine dicke Bremse ringsum ist total ok. Wenn man ne richtig dicke Bremse hat, dann kostet eine Scheibe schon 1500.  ...und das bei Stahlscheiben!


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

Achsvermessung? Keine Ahnung, wenn die mit dazugehört zu den Arbeiten, dann bestimmt.

Ich weiß nicht mal, wo ich die Teile im Internet finden soll und die Originalteile sind es dann vermutlich auch nicht und ich weiß nicht, ob die Teile von Drittanbietern qualitativ in Ordnung sind... Also mindestens genauso gut wie die Originalteile...

Ich hoffe nur darauf, dass sich die Mehrkosten rentieren, z.B. durch Rabatte beim Neuwagenkauf irgendwann mal. Sind vermutlich auch nur 30% mehr als bei anderen Werkstätten und ich kann zumindest davon ausgehen, dass die sich gut mit dem Auto auskennen und die Qualität der Arbeiten auch gut ist. Also das erwarte ich für den Preis einfach.

Ja, es ist ein E46 325 Ci (Coupé) Bj 2002.


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2015)

Shuttle gibts bei meiner Werkstatt immer.... Bringen und holen. In BS letztens gab es ne Tageskarte für die Straßenbahn . Aber nicht so schlimm, kommt man ja auch überall mit hin.


----------



## s-icon (9. März 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Für welches Fahrzeug denn? :0 1.7k kommt mir doch sehr viel vor..



750lxd mit der Hochgeschwindigkeitsbremsanlage


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Achsvermessung? Keine Ahnung, wenn die mit dazugehört zu den Arbeiten, dann bestimmt.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht mal, wo ich die Teile im Internet finden soll und die  Originalteile sind es dann vermutlich auch nicht und ich weiß nicht, ob  die Teile von Drittanbietern qualitativ in Ordnung sind... Also  mindestens genauso gut wie die Originalteile...
> 
> ...


Bei China Fahrwerksteilen aus Egay wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Die halten meist nur 1-2 Jahre. Originalteile halten nochmal genauso lange wie die jetzigen Teile.

Bei mir in der Firma haben Kollegen immer schonmal diese Billigteile probiert, mit eher mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## dsdenni (9. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> 750lxd mit der Hochgeschwindigkeitsbremsanlage


Gut erklärt einiges


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass eine Achsvermessung gemacht werden muss? Auf der Rechnung steht keine drauf und ich hatte nochmal angerufen und man meinte, das würde dann auch so mit draufstehen als "Achsvermessung"...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2015)

Beim Einbau von neuen Achsteilen muss das Fahrwerk grundsätzlich vermessen werden. Wenn nur Verbindungen mit Konus Passungen oder Führungshülsen gelöst werden, könnte man es theoretisch auch ohne Vermessung machen. Der richtige Weg ist es aber nicht. Man kann ja nicht sicherstellen, dass die neuen Teile 100% exakt die gleiche Form haben wie die alten oder es wurde das Fahrwerk schonmal mit Reperaturschrauben eingestellt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei China Fahrwerksteilen aus Egay wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Die halten meist nur 1-2 Jahre. Originalteile halten nochmal genauso lange wie die jetzigen Teile.
> 
> Bei mir in der Firma haben Kollegen immer schonmal diese Billigteile probiert, mit eher mäßigem Erfolg.



Man sollte halt darauf achten, Markenware zu kaufen.
Bei Bremsen geht ATE immer, Fahrwerksteile Lemförder, Febi/Bilstein. Da hat man dann schon nen Großteil abgedeckt und hat qualitativ hochwertige Teile.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2015)

Wenn man aber richtig gute Markenteile aus dem Netz holt, dann bezahlt man aber quasi fast das gleiche. Dann spart man vielleicht 50€ hat deutlich mehr Aufwand und keine Gewährleistung auf den Einbau. Wenn dann nen Querlenker innerhalb der 2 Jahre nochmal warum auch immer kaputt geht bindet man sich den Einbau erstmal selber ans Bein, bis man den dann eventuell vom Onlinehändler erstattet bekommt.


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

Hab nochmal nachgeguckt: Die Querlenker an sich sind okay, aber die Halter für die Querlenker müssen gewechselt werden. Muss dann auch eine Achsvermessung gemacht werden?


----------



## keinnick (9. März 2015)

Ich würde das schon machen lassen. Das wird sicherlich nicht "die Welt" kosten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2015)

Halter für Querlenker?


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

Das steht so auf der Rechnung. Das sind halt diese Halter, die den Querlenker halten. Ach frag mich nicht... Wenn ich danach googel, kommen aber auch nur Ergebnisse für Querlenker-Halter für BMWs.


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2015)

Werden die Buchsen sein.. Im Netz gibts aber massig Seiten, für BMW car-parts24. Der verkauft eigentlich nur Meyle, Febi etc. also genau das Selbe was BMW auch benutzt.. Nur ohne BMW Stempel


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

Ja und muss da nun auch die Achse vermessen werden oder nicht? Nur weil es "nicht die Welt kostet", muss ich es ja nicht gleich machen lassen, wenn es nicht nötig ist...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2015)

Ja.


----------



## Beam39 (9. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja und muss da nun auch die Achse vermessen werden oder nicht? Nur weil es "nicht die Welt kostet", muss ich es ja nicht gleich machen lassen, wenn es nicht nötig ist...



Musst du.. Jedes mal wenn bei mir irgendwas an Achsteilen getauscht wurde war die Spur danach immer falsch.


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

Okay, dann rufe ich mal morgen früh an und frage mal nach, wieso das nicht auf der Rechnung steht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2015)

Die Rechnung bekommst du bevor die Arbeiten gemacht wurden? Wo gibts denn sowas?


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

Es ist eher ein Auftrag als eine Rechnung. Aber da steht halt drauf, was gemacht wird. Und aus irgendeinem Grund nennen die das Rechnung. Frag mich nicht...

Immerhin bekomme ich überhaupt etwas Schriftliches. Bei anderen Werkstätten wurde das meist mündlich besprochen und falls mal was Falsches gemacht wurde, war das schwer, das zu reklamieren... Ist allerdings nur einmal vorgekommen bisher.


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2015)

Also ich musste bisher immer nen Auftrag mit Auflistung unterschreiben... Wenn während der Arbeiten was anfällt, bin ich bisher immer angerufen worden und hab ne Hausnummer für den Aufschlag bekommen...


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2015)

Ich werd echt bekloppt.. zu den 1000Euro Abstimmung, 2100Euro Eintragung, 500Euro "Kleinteile", 300Euro Reifen, kommen nun noch knapp 1000Euro für die Bremsanlage an der VA hinzu. Damit bin ich mal eben geschlagene 5000Euro los.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. März 2015)

Was kam beim gtst raus?  Der war ja letztens auch bei RNT.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2015)

Ein kaputter Kolbenring.


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die das bei BMW noch hinbekommen, mich wieder abzuholen und zur Werkstatt zu bringen. Ansonsten könnte ich auch zu Audi, Mercedes und sogar Fiat gehen, bei denen würde ich nach Hause gebracht und wieder abgeholt werden. Bei Ford würde ich ein kostenloses Busticket bekommen.

Das ist so sinnlos, die wollen mein Geld und kümmern sich nicht darum, wie ich hinkommen soll, um es denen auch zu geben. Was ist denn das für ein Service?


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist so sinnlos, die wollen mein Geld und kümmern sich nicht darum, wie ich hinkommen soll, um es denen auch zu geben. Was ist denn das für ein Service?



Das würde ich die mal genau so fragen und wäre auf die Antwort gespannt.


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Hmm, ich werde wohl laufen müssen. Oder mit dem Bus fahren, aber da passe ich so schlecht rein, weil ich so lange Beine habe. Abgeholt werde ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich hab mich auch bei der BMW Kundenhotline beschwert, mal sehen was das bringt.

Inzwischen bin ich sogar bei 1305 Euro Kosten, weil auch noch das Kältemittel der Klimaanlage gewechselt werden muss, da die nicht mehr richtig kühlt.

Man hat mir gesagt, dass die Achsvermessung nicht gemacht werden muss, wenn nur die Halter der Querlenker ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2015)

Dann hoffe mal, dass es nur an der Klima-Flüssigkeit liegt, wenn die in ein paar Wochen wieder nicht kühlt.....ist es vielleicht der Kondensator.


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Ich hoffe es auch 

Mal sehen, ich bin eigentlich im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden mit dem Service, nur dass ich mich selber darum kümmern muss, wie ich wieder zum Autohaus komme, ist etwas dämlich...


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2015)

Wie begründen die denn, dass Sie Dich nicht abholen "können"?


----------



## JC88 (10. März 2015)

Jemand einen Tipp für mich?
VW Golf 4 (5-Türer), die Fahrertür geht nicht mehr auf. ZV arbeitet in der Tür, Griff von innen und außen sind bedienbar, passiert aber nichts.
Was nun?

Werkstatt hat schon mit nem Draht von außen in die Fuge gegriffen, konnte damit aber auch nur den Türgriff außen bewegen. Die Tür blieb zu.
Jemand eine Idee?
Ich verzweifle gerade


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2015)

Tür geht nicht mehr auf : VW Golf 4

Vielleicht hilft das hier?!


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie begründen die denn, dass Sie Dich nicht abholen "können"?


Shuttle-Service nur bis 12 Uhr...


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

JC88 schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp für mich?
> VW Golf 4 (5-Türer), die Fahrertür geht nicht mehr auf. ZV arbeitet in der Tür, Griff von innen und außen sind bedienbar, passiert aber nichts.
> Was nun?
> 
> ...


Mit etwas Feingefühl bekommst du die Polstereinlage mittig der Tür aus den Clipsen und könntest dann die Mechanik wieder einhängen. Müsstest die Einlage dann nur wieder reinkleben nach der Aktion, weil das Ding nicht dafür ausgelegt ist vom Rest getrennt zu werden. Alternative wäre Türverkleidung zerschneiden. Hatte das Spiel beim Blauen und beim Variant vom Kumpel schon (da allerdings eigene Dummheit nach Car-Hifi-Einbau).
Wenn die Mechanik nicht ausgehakt sein sollte, musst du dir per Spiegel o.ä. das Schloss angucken, ob der kleine Stift beim auf und zuschließen in Bewegung gerät. Notfalls manuell betätigen mit einer langen Zange o.ä.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich auch zu Audi, *Mercedes* und sogar Fiat gehen,






JC88 schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp für mich?
> VW Golf 4 (5-Türer), die Fahrertür geht nicht mehr auf. ZV arbeitet in  der Tür, Griff von innen und außen sind bedienbar, passiert aber nichts.
> Was nun?
> 
> ...


Türverkleidung schon ab? Mit ein wenig brechen sollte die eigentlich auch bei geschlossener Tür abgehen... Muss man dann nur die Haken hinterher wieder drankleben, wenn die nachgeben sollten.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Türverkleidung schon ab? Mit ein wenig brechen sollte die eigentlich auch bei geschlossener Tür abgehen...


No Way beim G4 . Die sitzt bomenfest und alle Schrauben liegen so, dass du beim geschlossener Tür nicht rankommst .


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> No Way beim G4 . Die sitzt bomenfest und alle Schrauben liegen so, dass du beim geschlossener Tür nicht rankommst .


Sicher? Beim A3 bekommt man die abgehebelt. Die Schraube rechts ist verdeckt aber wenn man die volle Flexibilität der Verkleidung ausnutzt dann klappt das.


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Das ist unglaublich, wie unfreundlich die im BMW-Autohaus reagieren, wenn ich mich beschwere, dass die es nicht hinbekommen, mich von zuhause abzuholen, obwohl ich 1300 Euro zahlen soll. Selbst wenn ich sage, dass die Konkurrenz das auch anbietet, wird mir nur gesagt, dass ich dann doch zur Konkurrenz gehen soll.

Gut, das nächste Auto wird also ein Audi. Wenn die es nicht anders wollen...

Selbst der Pizzalieferdienst kann mir für 13 Euro ne Pizza liefern. Bei BMW zahle ich das 100-fache und die bekommen es nicht hin, mich abzuholen...


----------



## Beam39 (10. März 2015)

@King, Kumpel hat sich nen 335i mit Sportautomatik geholt, wie weit bist du?  Ich werd am Wochenende mehr erfahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

Der mit dem Laternen-M3? Au ha


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gut, das nächste Auto wird also ein Audi. Wenn die es nicht anders wollen...



Eventuell die werkstatt wechseln das wäre günstiger?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King, Kumpel hat sich nen 335i mit Sportautomatik geholt, wie weit bist du?  Ich werd am Wochenende mehr erfahren.



Beim Verkaufen : BMW BMW 118D M-Ext./Sportsitze/GRA/PDC/Scheckheft als Limousine in Firrel
(funktioniert der Link ?)


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

Ei ei ei ein "BMW BMW".  Bei dem Preis wird das aber nix. Kann man sich ja gleich nen neuen kaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ei ei ei ein "BMW BMW".  Bei dem Preis wird das aber nix. Kann man sich ja gleich nen neuen kaufen.



Ich bin, verglichen mit 1ern mit gleicher Ausstattung, der zweitgünstigste 
Außerdem lasse ich mir lieber noch etwas Luft. Ich muss das Auto ja nicht zwingend in den nächsten Wochen loswerden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mobile ist mir etwas suspekt. Da stecken noch ein paar Fehler in der Anzeige.
Und ich musste an so vielen Stellen abkürzen oder konnte Sachen nicht hinschrieben, weil man viel zu wenig Zeichen zur Verfügung hat 
"BMW BMW" sollte nun auch gleich durch ein "BMW" ersetzt sein


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sicher? Beim A3 bekommt man die abgehebelt. Die Schraube rechts ist verdeckt aber wenn man die volle Flexibilität der Verkleidung ausnutzt dann klappt das.



Ganz sicher . Unten drei Schrauben, zum Schloss hin zwei, am Spiegeldreieck auch noch eine plus Clipse rundrum.


Mal was anderes: Der besagte Kumpel hat mich heute zum Händler gefahren, dass ich schonmal die Unterlagen plus Kennzeichen vom Alten rumbringen kann... Wollten wieder los, Beifahrerseite erstmal ZV tod, dann sprang sein G4 nach Zureden erst an und sobald er Blinker gesetzt hat setzte sich die Uhr zurück und das Radio ging aus... Auf Nachfrage: "Joa, das macht der öfter mal..." ()

Mal ausgelesen und ne nette Liste erschien:



			
				VCDS schrieb:
			
		

> Klima-/Heizungselektronik 00532 Versorgungsspannung Signal zu klein, sporadisch
> Klima-/Heizungselektronik 00792 Druckschalter für Klimaanlage (F129)
> Klima-/Heizungselektronik 01274 Stellmotor für Staudruckklappe (V71) defekt, sporadisch
> Zentralmodul Komfortsystem 01330 Zentralsteuergerät f. Komfortsystem (J393) Spannungsversorgung zu klein
> ...



Mal davon ab, dass er wohl seit rund 2000km mit leuchtender Airbaglampe fährt...

Lichtmaschine ist vor 15k (zwei Jahre) neugekommen, Batterie haben wir testweise aus meinem FSI umgesetzt, Massepunkte unter der Batterie, am Wasserkasten, an der B-Säule und im Kofferraum sehen aus wie neu... Einzige Idee, die ich jetzt nach rein logischen Überlegungen hätte, wäre dass das Steuergerät der ZV da was versaut dem Fehlerspeicher nach, oder? Die Fehler in der Klimatronic werden denke ich mal durch Unterspannung kommen (gut, wäre bei der ZV auch denkbar...). Jemand ne Idee dazu ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

Ich würde erstmal löschen und den Fehler reproduzieren. Laut Fehlerspeicher sieht es so aus als ob da mal die Zündung bei zerlegtem Innenraum an war.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

Löschen war der erste Versuch . Kam nach ner gedrehten Runde alles wieder .

Vorm Löschen stand noch "00100 Motorsteuergerät, defekt" drin und noch irgendwas ausm ESP, schiebe ich aber beides auf Unterspannung... Kam auch nicht wieder.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

HMMMMMMMM ok! 

Dann mal den Sicherungskasten kontrollieren auf Korrosion/defekte Sicherungen. Wassereintritt irgendwo im Innenraum? Mal überall den Teppich hochnehmen.

Dann würde ich mal Spannungsversorgung von den 3 Steuergeräten messen, ob die wirklich zu gering ist. 15+30 messen. Auch mal am Zündschloss messen, keine Ahnung wieviel da beim Golf 4 noch drüber geht.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

Feuchtigkeit hab ich ihm gesagt, guckt er nach (ist schon wieder weg). Durchmessen machen wir Donnerstag oder Freitag. Könnte es rein theoretisch auch an den Überlastrelais liegen? Mir war so, als hätte ich in Zusammenhang dessen schonmal was in der Art gehört.

Achso: Spannung Motor aus lag mit beiden Batterien bei rund 12,7V, Motor an 14,6V, Lichthupe betätigt sackte er auf 11,58V ab und das Radio war wieder aus . Also für mein Elektronikwissen aus dem IT-Bereich klingt das doch irgendwie nach nem zu hohen Widerstand...


----------



## s-icon (10. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gut, das nächste Auto wird also ein Audi. Wenn die es nicht anders wollen...



Abholen und Bringen ist ein Service und du würdest deswegen ein Auto kaufen?
Unseren 458 haben sie per Hänger geholt und zurückgebracht, das wäre doch was für dich


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim Verkaufen : ...



Hier wird immer laut geschrien, wenn irgendwo Betrug beim Autohandel zur Sprache kommt, aber du gibst nicht mal deinen kapitalen Frontschaden an, den du dir eingefahren hast? Da musstes du doch einiges tauschen, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

Wo wir dabei sind... Letztens kam doch die Frage auf Kosten ZKD beim Oktavia... Sollte beim Golf ja nicht groß anders sein dem Baukasten sei dank...


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2015)

War das nicht nur n kleiner Stoßstangenrempler auf der Nos?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Feuchtigkeit hab ich ihm gesagt, guckt er nach (ist schon wieder weg). Durchmessen machen wir Donnerstag oder Freitag. Könnte es rein theoretisch auch an den Überlastrelais liegen? Mir war so, als hätte ich in Zusammenhang dessen schonmal was in der Art gehört.
> 
> Achso: Spannung Motor aus lag mit beiden Batterien bei rund 12,7V, Motor an 14,6V, Lichthupe betätigt sackte er auf 11,58V ab und das Radio war wieder aus . Also für mein Elektronikwissen aus dem IT-Bereich klingt das doch irgendwie nach nem zu hohen Widerstand...



11,58V an der Batterie bei Motorlauf? Das ist nen bischen wenig.  Generator defekt oder Übergangswiderstand an der Leitung Klemme 30 vom Generator zur Batterie. Masseband zum Motor kann es nicht sein, er springt ja noch an.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wo wir dabei sind... Letztens kam doch die Frage  auf Kosten ZKD beim Oktavia... Sollte beim Golf ja nicht groß anders  sein dem Baukasten sei dank...


Der Octavia war aber nen Diesel. Da ist der Umfang komplett anders. 



watercooled schrieb:


> War das nicht nur n kleiner Stoßstangenrempler auf der Nos?


Ne, er hat nen Sprinter zusammengeschoben.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 11,58V an der Batterie bei Motorlauf? Das ist nen bischen wenig.  Generator defekt oder Übergangswiderstand an der Leitung Klemme 30 vom Generator zur Batterie. Masseband zum Motor kann es nicht sein, er springt ja noch an.


Auf 11,58 sackt er kurz ab wenn er Lichthupe macht, den Blinker betätigt, von Innen verriegelt oder die Heckscheibenheizung anmacht. Aber nur ne halbe Sekunde oder so, dann ist er wieder bei 14,6. Und Anspringen tut er ja wie gesagt manchmal auch nicht. Das Masseband ist in Ordnung, die Anschlüsse auch .



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Octavia war aber nen Diesel. Da ist der Umfang komplett anders.


Okay, das hatte ich nicht mehr im Sinn .


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2015)

Das er bissl absackt ist normal bis die Lima nachregelt, aber so stark?
Da müsste die Batterie ja echt mausetot sein damit das so innen Keller geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

Absacken beim Einschalten von Verbrauchern ist normal aber so viel?  Wenn da nicht mal der Generator hinüber ist. Am besten mal alle Verbraucher im Auto einschalten(Volles Licht, Heckscheibenheizung, Wischer auf max, Sitzheizung, usw...) dann im Leerlauf die Spannung an der Batterie messen und bei 4000rpm.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

Wie gesagt: Wir hatten ja auch mal meine neue Batterie ausm FSI drin (stand unterm Carport genau 10m weiter ) - selber Spiel .


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wir hatten ja auch mal meine neue Batterie ausm FSI drin (stand unterm Carport genau 10m weiter ) - selber Spiel .



An der liegt es auch mit 110% Sicherheit nicht. 

Ich hab es schon öfter gehabt das wiederaufgearbeitete Generatoren nach kurzer Zeit wieder aufgegeben haben. Könnte gut sein das der wieder kaputt ist.


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Abholen und Bringen ist ein Service und du würdest deswegen ein Auto kaufen?
> Unseren 458 haben sie per Hänger geholt und zurückgebracht, das wäre doch was für dich


Nein, ich will mir nur keinen weiteren BMW holen, weil ich so unfreundlich behandelt wurde. Und wenn die selbst schon sagen, dass ich zur Konkurrenz gehen soll... Wird aber noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich ein neues Auto kaufe. Und außerdem gefallen mir gewisse Audi-Modelle im Moment besser als die BMW-Modelle. Zumindest vom Design her.

Wobei ein anderes BMW-Autohaus mir freundlicher erscheint, das ist nur ein bisschen weiter weg (9,6 statt 3 km), deswegen war ich da noch nie.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hier wird immer laut geschrien, wenn irgendwo Betrug beim Autohandel zur Sprache kommt, aber du gibst nicht mal deinen kapitalen Frontschaden an, den du dir eingefahren hast? Da musstes du doch einiges tauschen, oder?



Naja, so viel war's nicht (waren ca. 10km/h Geschwindigkeit laut Schadensbild und Werkstattmeister)
Waren nur Anbauteile beschädigt und natürlich erwähne ich sowas bei einem eventuellen Käufer (inkl. Gutachten, Bildern, Rechnungen, etc.)
Ich bin der letzte, der sowas verschweigen würde nur lässt Mobile mir nicht mehr Freiraum, um das Ganze zumindest grob zu erklären. Ich musste das Inserat schon stark kürzen, damit ich zumindest die Aussattung noch aufzählen konnte.
Würde ich Unfallfahrzeug ohne eine Erklärung schreiben, würden die meisten wahrscheinlich denken, da ist was Dickes im Busch.


----------



## Beam39 (10. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der mit dem Laternen-M3? Au ha



Ne, der fährt jetzt 645i, mal gucken wie lange.


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

Freundlichkeit ist zwar nicht immer bei unseren Premium-Werkstätten anzufinden, aber oftmals verlangt man vielleicht auch einfach zu viel. Nur weil Werkstatt X einen kostenlosen Ersatzwagen oder andere Zugänglicheiten in Punkto Mobilität anbietet, muss das in Werkstatt Y nicht zwangsweise so sein. Das lässt sich hier schwer in passende Worte fassen, aber 1.300€ Reparaturwert sind nichts besonderes, wo man jetzt eine Extrawurst verlangen kann. Ein Werkstattwechsel kann schon Wunder bewirken. Ich fahre mittlerweile fast 40km zu einem BMW-Händler, weil mir der Service von den Niederlassungen in Hannover oder 3 anderen Händlern im Umkreis von 15km voll gegen den Strich geht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, so viel war's nicht (waren ca. 10km/h Geschwindigkeit laut Schadensbild und Werkstattmeister)  ...



War da nicht sogar eine neue Motorhaube fällig, nebst Scheinwerfern und Schürze? Ich würde das schon erwähnen, dafür den ganzen Pflege-Schmonz weglassen. Das interessiert eh keinen. Wenn die Bilder ein gepflegtes Fahrzeug zeigen, kann man sich vor Ort ein genaues Bild machen. So rufen sicher ein paar Leute mehr an, die aber mit dem erzählten Frontschaden am Telefon auch nicht viel anfangen können - erzählen kann man bekanntlich viel und das Misstrauen beim Autokauf ist ja generell hoch. Über die Ehrlichkeit des Inserats machen sich diese Leute dann sicher auch Gedanken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> War da nicht sogar eine neue Motorhaube fällig, nebst Scheinwerfern und Schürze? Ich würde das schon erwähnen, dafür den ganzen Pflege-Schmonz weglassen. Das interessiert eh keinen. Wenn die Bilder ein gepflegtes Fahrzeug zeigen, kann man sich vor Ort ein genaues Bild machen. So rufen sicher ein paar Leute mehr an, die aber mit dem erzählten Frontschaden am Telefon auch nicht viel anfangen können - erzählen kann man bekanntlich viel und das Misstrauen beim Autokauf ist ja generell hoch. Über die Ehrlichkeit des Inserats machen sich diese Leute dann sicher auch Gedanken.



Ja, Motorhaube hätte instandgesetzt werden können, ich wollte aber lieber ne neue Originale verbauen. Scheinwerfer ebenso, da waren jeweils Halter gebrochen (mit dem BMW Reparaturkit hätte man die auch reparieren können, ich wollte aber eh auf die neuen Umrüsten). 
Ich setzte mich morgen mal ans Inserat, ob ich das noch Unterbringen kann.


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten, wenn man es so schreibt, wie du es jetzt schilderst.


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

In den 1300 Euro sind aber auch über 4 Stunden zu jeweils über 120 Euro Arbeitsleistung drin. Das sind 40 Euro mehr als bei anderen Werkstätten. Wofür hab ich alleine dafür über 160 Euro extra gezahlt? Und das im Vergleich zu einer Werkstatt, die mich nach Hause bringt und wieder abholt, nur dass dieser Service hier ja nicht vorhanden ist. Und jetzt erzählt mir nicht, dass die mit den Ersatzteilen nicht auch noch hohe Gewinne erwirtschaften...

Alles in allem habe ich genug gezahlt, um zu erwarten, dass man sich irgendwie darum kümmert, dass ich nach Hause und wieder zurück komme, und sei es nur ein kostenloses Ticket für den öffentlichen Personennahverkehr... Aber selbst das konnte man mir nicht anbieten.

Wobei der Preis, den ich zahle, eigentlich irrelevant ist, schließlich will man mich als Kunden behalten - und da ist solch ein Service nicht gerade hilfreich. Vor allem nicht, wenn ich auch noch im Regen 3 km laufen muss, um mein Auto abzuholen...


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

Der Stundenlohn ist doch für eine Vertragswerkstatt normal. Die 80€ bekommst du nur noch in freien Werkstätten, wobei es wie gesagt eine freie Leistung ist, was man dir an Mobilität bietet. Das ist keine Frage des Gewinns der Werkstatt.



> Alles in allem habe ich genug gezahlt, um zu erwarten, dass man sich  irgendwie darum kümmert, dass ich nach Hause und wieder zurück komme,



Du erwartest da zu viel. Sicher ist es toll, wenn sich eine Werkstatt um einen kümmert und alle Wünsche erfüllt, aber glaubst du ernsthaft, dass jedwede Werkstatt sich um die Mobilität seiner Kunden kümmern kann? Eine große Werkstatt auf dem Land kann sicher nicht jeden Tag für >30 Kunden Ersatzwagen bereithalten, rund über den Tag Schuttle-Service bieten oder eine eventuell nicht vorhandene Busverbindung nutzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

Zumal 1300€ nichts weiter ist als eine normale große Inspektion. Teure Reparaturen liegen in einem anderen Bereich.  Wobei ich sagen muss das BMW beim Arbeitslohn schon ganz gut zulangt. Wir bei Daimler sind nicht annähernd so teuer.


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

In Hannover scheint das genau andersherum zu sein. Die kostenintensivste Stunde, die ich bisher gehört habe, ist eine Elektrikerstunde in der Mercedesniederlassung für ~165€. Das gilt auch bei Fehlersuche!


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2015)

Ok, da scheint es wirklich anders zu sein. Bei uns hier in der Gegend ist BMW in etwa 20€ über allen anderen.


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Ich erwarte nur das, was in der Region üblich ist. Und das ist ein kostenloser Shuttleservice bei Fiat (bis ca. 5 km), Audi (ka wie weit) und Mercedes (da wird nur eine Fahrt übernommen) sowie kostenlose Tickets bei Ford und VW (die bieten außerdem auch Fahrräder an). Wenn Busse und Bahnen vorhanden sind, sollte ein kostenloses Ticket für diese Verkehrsmittel auf Wunsch angeboten werden (falls kein Shuttle-Service vorhanden). Ein anderes BMW-Autohaus bietet ebenfalls einen kostenlosen Shuttle-Service an, bei dem man auch wieder abgeholt wird.

Ich wüsste nicht, wieso meine Erwartungen zu hoch sind. Ein Busticket kostet nur ein paar Euro, also hätte man mir problemlos eines anbieten können.

Auf dem Land fahren meist auch Busse, ob die ausreichen, ist eine andere Frage. Wenn es da schwierig für das Autohaus ist, zahle ich auch gerne ein Taxi selbst (oder nur anteilig, falls möglich).


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

Die großen Glaspaläste wollen schließlich finanziert werden. Die Entwicklung zu diesen Stundenlöhnen ist eigentlich tragisch, aber was dagegen machen kann man auch nicht wirklich. Wenn ich mir die Komplexität mancher (auch einfacher) Reparatur ansehe, kommen freie Werkstätten bei aktuelleren Modellen und markenübergreifend ins Hintertreffen. 

Ich musste in den letzten 2 Wochen mehrere aktuelle Touaregs (Bj. 2012) theoretisch durchfallen lassen, weil die elektronische Feststellbremse nicht sauber im Prüfmodus funktionierte. VW konnte es aber teils mit deutlichem Zeitaufwand von 30 Minuten bis 2 Stunden aber wieder richten. Die Bremse hinten wurde bei einem Wechsel zwar zurückgefahren, aber anschließend nicht das Belagspiel eingestellt, sowie eine rechnergestützte Einschleiffahrt von >100m inklusive Grundeinstellung gemacht. Schöne neue Technik. Während einer normalen Nutzung fällt das nicht auf, da aber auch Notbremsfunktionen darüber funktionieren, ist das eine heikle Angelegenheit.


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2015)

Wir liegen auch bei rund 135€ die Stunde.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. März 2015)

Man man man wegen 3 km machst du so ein aufriss. Wegen 3 km würde ich nichtmal auf den Gedanken kommen Auto zu fahren. 

Schonmal was von Fahrad oder zu Fuß gehört.. faule Menschheit unglaublich.


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

So schlecht kann es BMW ja nun auch nicht gehen, wenn die 7% Gewinn (5,34 Milliarden Euro) mmachen und die Eigentümer Milliardäre sind.

Von den 120 Euro pro Stunde bekommt der Mechaniker vermutlich um die 15 bis 20 Euro brutto. Und was bezahle ich dann mit den restlichen 80 Euro (MwSt. schon abgezogen)? Würde mich echt mal interessieren...


----------



## turbosnake (10. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Fahrad oder zu Fuß gehört.. faule Menschheit unglaublich.


Und wie soll man das ins Auto packen?


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

Du musst erstmal in der realen Welt des Autos ankommen.  

Ich kann den Unmut in Sachen Service vollkommen nachvollziehen, aber verständlich ist das trotzdem nicht. Wenn dir die BMW-Werkstatt nicht den Service bieten kann, den du ohne wenn und aber erwartest, dann erteile den Auftrag doch einer freien Werkstatt deines Vertrauens. Positiver Nebeneffekt ist eben dann auch, dass sich etwas Geld sparen lässt. 

Mit so einem alten Auto bist du bei BMW kein Kunde, um den man sich besonders kümmern möchte. Was glaubst du, warum ich mehrere Händler durchprobiert habe? Richtig, mit einem 3-5 Jahre alten 5er, den du für Standardarbeiten abgibst, bist du da oft nur ein Kunde wie jeder andere. Aber während du auf dein Auto wartest kommt dein persönlicher Verläufer um die Ecke und will dir den nächsten Wagen für 120.000€ verkaufen. Nur dann bist du der Premiumkunde, dem sie die Füße küssen. 

Ein BMW deines Alters ist in "guten" freien Werkstätten mittlerweile sicher besser aufgehoben - oder eben du als Kunde.



Magogan schrieb:


> Und was bezahle ich dann mit den restlichen 80 Euro  (MwSt. schon abgezogen)? Würde mich echt mal interessieren...



Lohnnebenkosten? Was glaubst du, was da alles zusammenkommt. Der Mechaniker bekommt sein Geld für volle 8 Stunden Arbeit, stempelt aber an manchen Tagen wohl effektiv zwischen 3-6 Stunden. Die restlichen Stunden zahlt der Arbeitgeber nicht mit Luft und Liebe.


----------



## watercooled (10. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Von den 120 Euro pro Stunde bekommt der Mechaniker vermutlich um die 15 bis 20 Euro brutto. Und was bezahle ich dann mit den restlichen 80 Euro (MwSt. schon abgezogen)? Würde mich echt mal interessieren...



Strom, Wasser, Gas, Gehälter der anderen angestellten, evt Miete für die Halle, Anschaffung der Werkzeuge + Hebebühnen, Altöl- und Abfallentsorgung, Firmenerweiterung, eventuelle Lizenzgebühren, Services wie Hol und Bringdienst und schließlich will der Chef ja auch noch was verdienen.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich erwarte nur das, was in der Region üblich ist. Und das ist ein kostenloser Shuttleservice bei Fiat (bis ca. 5 km), Audi (ka wie weit) und Mercedes (da wird nur eine Fahrt übernommen) sowie kostenlose Tickets bei Ford und VW (die bieten außerdem auch Fahrräder an). Wenn Busse und Bahnen vorhanden sind, sollte ein kostenloses Ticket für diese Verkehrsmittel auf Wunsch angeboten werden (falls kein Shuttle-Service vorhanden). Ein anderes BMW-Autohaus bietet ebenfalls einen kostenlosen Shuttle-Service an, bei dem man auch wieder abgeholt wird.
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht, wieso meine Erwartungen zu hoch sind. Ein Busticket kostet nur ein paar Euro, also hätte man mir problemlos eines anbieten können.
> 
> Auf dem Land fahren meist auch Busse, ob die ausreichen, ist eine andere Frage. Wenn es da schwierig für das Autohaus ist, zahle ich auch gerne ein Taxi selbst (oder nur anteilig, falls möglich).



Ich verstehe deinen Aufstand nicht so richtig, du hättest dir doch einen Leihwagen mieten können. Der kostet zwar Geld aber dich hätte niemand abholen müssen. Ausserdem wenn Bus und Bahntickets doch so wenig kosten, dann kannst du dir doch ein Ticket holen. Ein Händler ist nicht verpflichtet dich abzuholen, wir z.B. holen Kunden auch nicht ab. Dafür haben wir weder die Zeit noch das nötige Personal. Bei uns arbeiten die Mechatroniker, die Mädels vom Empfang und ein Lagerist. Wärend dich also einer von diesen Leuten abholen müsste, verliert die Firma ein kleines Vermögen. Ausserdem muss man auch mal ganz deutlich sagen, 1300Euro ist kein großer Betrag. Du willst das dein Wagen repariert wird und das wird er (hoffentlich). Somit hat die Werkstatt ihr Soll erfüllt. Alles weitere ist eine Zusatzleistung.


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

Auch wenn es nicht danach aussieht, aber bei diesem VW-Händler arbeiten 125 Menschen. Das macht monatlich ein stattliches Sümmchen an Gehältern für einen Familienbetrieb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und man mag es nicht glauben, aber wenn die Auftragslage mal schlecht ist, dann wollen die Angestellten trotzdem Gehalt - Frechheit.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. März 2015)

Ich hab bei Peugeot tatsächlich jedes mal als meiner zum Service war einen Leihwagen 'umsonst' bekommen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht danach aussieht, aber bei diesem VW-Händler arbeiten 125 Menschen. Das macht monatlich ein stattliches Sümmchen an Gehältern für einen Familienbetrieb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gessner?


----------



## s-icon (10. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Aber während du auf dein Auto wartest kommt dein persönlicher Verläufer um die Ecke und will dir den nächsten Wagen für 120.000€ verkaufen. Nur dann bist du der Premiumkunde, dem sie die Füße küssen.


Da hast du die Rechnung ohne die (BMW-) Premiumverkäufer gemacht, die sich für mehr Premium halten, als sie sind.
Das können andere besser, bei Porsche kannst du immer mal bei deinem Verkäufer auf nen Bier vorbeikommen.

Edit: Aber BMW gibt immer ungefragt 10% auf die Rechnung


----------



## Klutten (10. März 2015)

Die Verkäufer und Serviceberater, die ich bei den BMW- und Audi-Niederlassungen kenne, sprechen selbst oft von "Arroganzlehrgängen", die sie zwar nicht mögen, aber eben in Erfüllung ihrer Arbeit ableisten müssen. Die Hersteller prägen da eben ihr Premiumbild. 

Bei Porsche würde ich ja gerne einkaufen, aber nachdem ich mir mein nächstes Arbeitsauto gekauft habe, bleibt höchstens Geld für ein Modellauto übrig. ^^


----------



## Magogan (10. März 2015)

Na ja, trotzdem erwarte ich irgendwas, und wenn es nur ein Busticket ist. Das hätten die in dem Fall nicht mal bezahlen müssen, da ich eh ein Ticket habe für Berlin ABC (also auch Potsdam), aber es geht ums Prinzip. Die wollen mit anderen Autohäusern konkurrieren, also sollen sie auch was bieten für das Geld. Ansonsten gehe ich eben wirklich zur Konkurrenz. Und da werde ich wohl nicht der einzige Kunde sein, der unzufrieden ist. Zumal ich ja extra gesagt hatte, dass ich den Shuttle-Service nutzen möchte und das ein Grund war, wieso ich überhaupt dorthin gegangen bin. Und dann erfahre ich vom Kundenberater nach der Begutachtung des Wagens, dass ich nicht von Zuhause abgeholt, sondern nur nach Hause gebracht werde. Das hätte man mir auch vorher sagen können, dann hätte ich mir eine andere Werkstatt gesucht.


----------



## s-icon (10. März 2015)

Als Kunde sitzt du am längeren Hebel, wechsel die Werkstatt wenn die Leistung vergleichbar ist.




Klutten schrieb:


> Die Hersteller prägen da eben ihr Premiumbild.



Als Vorgesetzter würden sie von mir einen auf den Deckel bekommen, Premium ist Service und nicht Arroganz.
Mit 18 habe ich eine Probefahrt in einem Jaguar XJ angefragt, man wollte mich zurückrufen. Auf den Anruf warte ich heute noch...


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2015)

Ja, ich werde die Werkstatt wohl wechseln. Und mich außerdem fragen, wie du dir mit 18 schon einen Jaguar XJ leisten konntest Oo


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2015)

Leasing, wäre günstiger gewesen, als der 735i den ich mir letztendlich gekauft hab.

Aber unabhängig davon müssen die "Premiumhersteller" lernen, dass Kundenbindung und Service wichtig sind. 
Die richtigen Premiumhersteller können das.
Kleinigkeiten können da viel ausmachen.
Ich habe zB. eine Einladung von Ferrari für Genf bekommen, obwohl der Verkäufer zu 100% weiß, dass ich mir keinen leisten kann.
Da wird sich der Verkäufer gedacht haben, dass wenn ich in dem alter von meinem Vater bin, ich ebenfalls in der Lage bin und an sowas erinnert man sich.
Ich kann mich auch an ein Spielzeugauto erinnern, das ich von Mazda bekommen habe, als meine Mutter 94/95 dort ihren MX5 abgeholt hat.
Audi ist da auf dem richtigen Weg, wir haben da in der letzten Zeit auch häufig Präsente zugeschickt bekommen: B&O Kopfhörer, Tee, Notizbuch etc.

Aber das ein VK nicht auf Anfragen antwortet und nicht zurückruft ist ein no go, deshalb gab es dann für den RR Sport keinen Folgeleasingvertrag, unabhängig davon, dass der eh nur Probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2015)

Lol du kannst dir keinen Ferrari leisten? Haha Loser... Ne Spaß 

Na ja, das andere BMW-Autohaus sieht bisher ganz gut aus, aber man muss lange auf Termine und Rückrufe warten, weil die etwas überlaufen sind.  Zumindest verstehen die dort Spaß, ich hab selten so gelacht.

Das nächste Auto wird aber vermutlich trotzdem ein Audi. Was ist da eigentlich das Topmodell mit 4/5 Sitzen? Der R8 hat ja nur 2 Sitze, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das nächste Auto wird aber vermutlich trotzdem ein Audi. Was ist da eigentlich das Topmodell mit 4/5 Sitzen? Der R8 hat ja nur 2 Sitze, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.



"Topmodell" ist ja relativ. Kommt drauf an was Du haben willst (Coupé, SUV, Limousine). Sieh Dich doch einfach mal um und sieh nach, welches der "Topmodelle" mit Deinem Geldbeutel kompatibel ist: Modelle > Audi Deutschland


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2015)

RS6


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2015)

Lol weißt du wie viele Autos in Potsdam da rumstehen?  Die haben locker ordentlich zutun.  
Jedenfalls sind die da auch über Arogant. Ein Kumpel war da wegen nem Angebot für nen neuen 1er,  der verkäufer war auch extrrem arogant und wollte für eine probefahrt ihn anrufen. Naja ist bis heute nicht passiert. Das selbe wie bei dir s-icon


----------



## S754 (11. März 2015)

Jemand dieses Wochenende im Autosalon in Genf?


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol weißt du wie viele Autos in Potsdam da rumstehen?  Die haben locker ordentlich zutun.
> Jedenfalls sind die da auch über Arogant. Ein Kumpel war da wegen nem Angebot für nen neuen 1er,  der verkäufer war auch extrrem arogant und wollte für eine probefahrt ihn anrufen. Naja ist bis heute nicht passiert. Das selbe wie bei dir s-icon



Ist zwar nicht die feine Art aber vermutlich hat sich der Verkäufer bei Deinem Kumpel keine Verkaufschancen ausgerechnet. Das kommt häufig vor aber als Verkäufer musst Du auch abwägen. Zumindest ein Rückruf sollte aber erfolgen.

Ein Verkäufer bei Mercedes erzählte mir btw. mal, dass öfter Leute kommen, die mit einem 15 Jahre alten Passat auf den Hof fahren und fragen ob sie mal nen SLK für ein Wochenende mitnehmen können. Sie wären ernsthaft an einem Kauf interessiert... das kann bei den Leuten vielleicht manchmal sogar stimmen aber wird vermutlich die Ausnahme sein. Der Großteil möchte vermutlich eher günstig mal "ne geile Karre" fahren.

Dazu eine kleine Anekdote: 

Ein Bekannter meiner Eltern ist Jäger und ist vor ein paar Jahren mal direkt nach der Jagd mit nem uralten Suzuki Geländewagen zu VW gefahren aus und hat nach einem Angebot für einen Beetle (für seine Tochter) gefragt. Den hat der Verkäufer quasi "raus begleitet" aus dem Glaspalast a la "sehen Sie sich doch draußen bei den Gebrauchtwagen um". Als er ne Woche später mit seinem SL vor der Tür stand und nen Anzug trug, sah das schon anders aus. Da hat er dem Chef dort aber nur mitteilen wollen, dass er schon bei einem anderen Händler fündig wurde.


----------



## dsdenni (11. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht die feine Art aber vermutlich hat sich der Verkäufer bei Deinem Kumpel keine Verkaufschancen ausgerechnet. Das kommt häufig vor aber als Verkäufer musst Du auch abwägen. Zumindest ein Rückruf sollte aber erfolgen.
> 
> Ein Verkäufer bei Mercedes erzählte mir btw. mal, dass öfter Leute kommen, die mit einem 15 Jahre alten Passat auf den Hof fahren und fragen ob sie mal nen SLK für ein Wochenende mitnehmen können. Sie wären ernsthaft an einem Kauf interessiert... das kann bei den Leuten vielleicht manchmal sogar stimmen aber wird vermutlich die Ausnahme sein. Der Großteil möchte vermutlich eher günstig mal "ne geile Karre" fahren.
> 
> ...


Damit hat der Verkäufer wahrscheinlich nicht gerechnet [emoji23]


----------



## aloha84 (11. März 2015)

Ich habe viele Gespräche mit den Verkäufern, generell kann man sagen dass nur der Neuwagenkäufer ein erstrebenswerter Kunde ist.
Sie werfen mit Abstand den höchsten Gewinn ab, sind aber immer seltener anzutreffen, und daher werden sie auch mehr umworben.
Gebrauchtwagen gehen immer weg, da ist es relativ egal ob da mal ein potenzieller Kunde, wegen eventuell "schlechter" Beratung, abspringt. Der nächste steht da meist schon im Terminkalender.


----------



## der_yappi (11. März 2015)

Mal abwarten wie sich das weiterentwickelt...
Top Gear: Jeremy Clarkson von BBC suspendiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## watercooled (11. März 2015)

Gestern schon gelesen. Aber er war ja schon des öfteren mal suspendiert/beurlaubt/"gefeuert".
Selbst wenn er jetzt wirklich raus fliegen sollte ist der nach paar Monaten wieder dabei.
Ohne ihn sinken die Zuschauerzahlen halt ins Bodenlose.


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Lol du kannst dir keinen Ferrari leisten? Haha Loser



Ja ich weiss


S754 schrieb:


> Jemand dieses Wochenende im Autosalon in Genf?


Ich muss mal schauen, eine Woche später ist schon die Baselworld und 2 Messen sind mir eigentlich zu stressig..


----------



## Birdy84 (11. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung zu diesen Stundenlöhnen ist eigentlich tragisch, aber was dagegen machen kann man auch nicht wirklich.


Doch, klar! Einfach nicht mehr diese übertrieben teuren Statussymbole kaufen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mal abwarten wie sich das weiterentwickelt...
> Top Gear: Jeremy Clarkson von BBC suspendiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Au man die sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen.  Das alle jeden Furz immer so persönlich nehmen müssen.


----------



## dekay55 (11. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Au man die sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen.  Das alle jeden Furz immer so persönlich nehmen müssen.



Nich so anstellen ? Clarkson hat einem Top Gear Mitarbeiter in die Fresse geschlagen weil der vergessen hat das Essen für Abends zu bestellen.  Alles sollte man dem auch nich durchgehen lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2015)

Auf anderen Seiten ließt man das er Jemand beleidigt haben soll.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. März 2015)

Das mit den falsch einschätzen der Verkäufer kommt wohl öfter vor, Bekannter meines Vaters war mal auf ner Baumaschinen Messe weil er sich nach nem neuen Bagger umgesehen hat, ist also mit Jeans zu Liebherr hin und hat sich mal welche angesehen, da kam der Verkäufer gleich an„Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie sich so einen leisten können" Tja, dann hat er halt nen Caterpillar gekauft


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2015)

Naja, es ist schon nicht leicht direkt auf Anhieb unterscheiden zu können wer ernsthaft interessiert ist oder nicht. Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Jüngere wohlhabende die gehen halt nicht mit Anzug und Krawatte Auto kaufen. Ich kenne welche die in Jogginghosen bei Mercedes rein sind und AMG' s (Mehrzahl!)  bestellt haben.

Aber ich denke daran erkennt man auch recht schnell einen guten Verkäufer. Der lässt sich bei jedem Kunden etwas Zeit und macht dann fest ob da jemand wirklich interessiert is oder nur dummschwätzt.


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2015)

Die wenigsten die ein Auto kaufen und Barzahlen sind Anzugträger , mein Elektriker fährt Wiesmann, SLS, 997 Turbo, Boxster GTS und der AMG Gt S ist auch bestellt. Der geht kommt immer nach der Arbeit im Jeep Wrangler und Blaumann rein.


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2015)

Nen Kumpel hat einzig aus dem Grund nie einen Mercedes gehabt. Man wollte ihn die S-Klasse nicht Probe fahren lassen -> zu BMW und nen 7er mit Vollausstattung bestellt.


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die wenigsten die ein Auto kaufen und Barzahlen sind Anzugträger , mein Elektriker fährt Wiesmann, SLS, 997 Turbo, Boxster GTS und der AMG Gt S ist auch bestellt. Der geht kommt immer nach der Arbeit im Jeep Wrangler und Blaumann rein.


Da fragt man sich wo her das ganze Geld kommt um die Karren neu zu kaufen.


----------



## aloha84 (11. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich wo her das ganze Geld kommt um die Karren neu zu kaufen.



"Kaufen"......eher leasen, pumpen usw.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ein Verkäufer bei Mercedes erzählte mir btw. mal, dass öfter Leute kommen, die mit einem 15 Jahre alten Passat auf den Hof fahren und fragen ob sie mal nen SLK für ein Wochenende mitnehmen können. Sie wären ernsthaft an einem Kauf interessiert... das kann bei den Leuten vielleicht manchmal sogar stimmen aber wird vermutlich die Ausnahme sein. Der Großteil möchte vermutlich eher günstig mal "ne geile Karre" fahren.


Wenn ich das so lese graut mir ja schon vor einem neu-kauf... Ob die sich auch so affig haben, wenn man eine v-klasse ausleihen will? (gegen bezahlung)
Mal davon ab, wenn der verkäufer klever ist bietet er betreffenden einen etwas teureren mietvertrag an. (bei VW gibt es da zumindest verschiedene "versionen" die bei gleicher leistung mehr oder weniger teuer sind) Wenn die dann annehmen, macht er noch ein geschäft und wenn nicht lag es zumindest nicht an ihm.


----------



## Magogan (11. März 2015)

Ja, das wird auch lustig, wenn ich mal das Geld für einen Audi RS7 habe und den kaufen will... Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich jemals 150K für ein Auto übrig haben werde.


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2015)

Auch mit den BMW-Werkstätten unzufrieden gewesen. Zumindest mit den großen Werkstätten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YB2zff-NFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich wo her das ganze Geld kommt um die Karren neu zu kaufen.



Kinderloser selbständiger Handwerker, da kommt schon einiges zusammen



aloha84 schrieb:


> "Kaufen"......eher leasen, pumpen usw.



Dann hätten ich das auch geschrieben
Ich mache ja auch kein Geheimnis draus, das ich lieber Lease als kaufe



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese graut mir ja schon vor einem neu-kauf... Ob die sich auch so affig haben, wenn man eine v-klasse ausleihen will? (gegen bezahlung)
> Mal davon ab, wenn der verkäufer klever ist bietet er betreffenden einen etwas teureren mietvertrag an. (bei VW gibt es da zumindest verschiedene "versionen" die bei gleicher leistung mehr oder weniger teuer sind) Wenn die dann annehmen, macht er noch ein geschäft und wenn nicht lag es zumindest nicht an ihm.



Wenn du an den richtigen Verkäufer kommst ist das alles überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn du an den richtigen Verkäufer kommst ist das alles überhaupt kein Problem.


Nur wird der nicht quer durch den verkaufsraum ganz laut "HIER" oder "Auf sie hab ich gewartet!" schreien. Das wäre ja zu einfach. 
Naja, noch ist`s ein bißchen hin und letzten endes wird bei dem gekauf, der mir das ausgesuchte modell vorher mal 3 tage zur leihe geben kann. Ich will schließlich wissen was mich erwartet und ob`s passt, wenn ich schon 50k € ausgeben soll.
Die einzige ausnahme bildet bei mir VW, da ich da schlichtweg weiß was mich erwartet.  (aber von denen will ich ja weg)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht die feine Art aber vermutlich hat sich der Verkäufer bei Deinem Kumpel keine Verkaufschancen ausgerechnet. Das kommt häufig vor aber als Verkäufer musst Du auch abwägen. Zumindest ein Rückruf sollte aber erfolgen.



Naja er war ja auch entsprechend gekleidet, Anzug undso, und die alte Schüssel um die Ecke geparkt. Er hat gar nicht von sich aus nach einer Probefahrt gefragt, der Verkäufer hat sie relativ schnell von sich aus angeboten. Von wegen blabla wir haben gerade nur ein Handschalter da ich organisiere ein Automatik und ruf sie dann an. Tja, war wohl nichts.


----------



## XE85 (11. März 2015)

@ S754 ... das ist hier nicht der Marktplatz


----------



## S754 (11. März 2015)

Wieso Marktplatz ich nix verkaufen hier


----------



## Klutten (11. März 2015)

Alleine für diese dreiste Lüge ist unser buntes Papierwerk eigentlich fällig. 



> ... günstig abzugeben, ...


----------



## riedochs (12. März 2015)

Patzige Verkäufer habe ich schon zu genüge gehabt. Einer hat mir jeden Krazter aufgerechnet als ich meinen 4,5 Jahre alten Scirocco in Zahlung geben und den Cupra bestellen wollte. Das "Todesurteil" für Ihn war dann die defekte Lamdasonde die bei 75tkm gewechselt wurde.


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2015)

Mein Auto hat auch schon einige Dellen, aber ich weiß nicht, wo die alle herkommen. Einige waren wohl auch schon vor dem Kauf vorhanden und eine etwas kleinere stammt von einer Autotür, die mir jemand gegens Auto geknallt hat und dann abgehauen ist. Ich vermute fast, dass es der Typ war, dem ich einmal aus Versehen so leicht rückwärts reingefahren bin, dass ich es nicht gemerkt habe (war ziemlich fertig an dem Tag...) und der sich rächen wollte. Was ein bisschen kacke wäre, da ich nämlich seinen Schaden (ca. 250 Euro) bezahlt habe, meiner aber nicht bezahlt wurde. Woher die Delle auf der Motorhaube kommt, weiß ich auch nicht.

Lohnt sich das, die reparieren zu lassen? Zählt das mit der Tür eigentlich als Unfallschaden?


----------



## Kusanar (12. März 2015)

Ich hab schon gar keine Lust mehr, bei Einkaufszentren in die Parkhäuser oder auf Parkplätze direkt am Gebäude zu fahren. Fast jedes mal, wenn ich nach dem Einkaufen zurück komme, hab ich wieder neue Dellen oder Kratzer in meinen Türen. Da bin ich manchmal echt froh, dass meine Gurke gebraucht war und nicht viel gekostet hat... bei einem Neuwagen würd' mich da Grün und Blau ärgern.
So oder so versuche ich in letzter Zeit immer da zu parken, wo sonst keiner steht (also am A.d.W.). Auch wenn das für mich heißt, dass ich 5 Minuten quer über den Parkplatz latschen muss, bis ich am Eingang bin 

Bei uns hier gibt's einen Beulendoktor, vielleicht gibt es sowas auch in deiner Nähe. Manche Dellen lassen sich da für wenig Geld wieder "rausdrücken". Leichte Kratzer, wenn sie nur oberflächlich sind, kann man selbst versuchen rauszupolieren.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2015)

Deswegen mag ich meine Prallleisten, auch wenn sie lackiert sind. Leider ist Design technisch ja gerade eine durchgängige Fläche fast ohne Struktur  "in", da hat man dann ganz schnell ne Delle.


----------



## keinnick (12. März 2015)

"Damals" hatten Autos ja noch solche Schutzleisten (mir fällt das richtige Wort gerade nicht ein) an den Türen, da war das halb so wild. Heute sucht man das vergebens. Ohne sieht ein Auto zwar meist besser aus, es wird dann aber schnell mal teuer. 

Edit: Ich sollte mir nicht so viel Zeit lassen beim Tippen. Olstyle war schneller.


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2015)

Dass man auf dem Parkplatz eines Einkaufszentrums Dellen bekommt, ist nicht so verwunderlich. Wenn man schwer getragen hat, geht die Tür plötzlich so leicht auf und dann hat der Wagen neben dem eigenen Auto auch schon eine Delle. Ist mir auch mal passiert, nachdem ich einen AV-Receiver ein paar hundert Meter getragen habe, hat aber nur diese Gummileisten da getroffen. Ich musste nichts bezahlen, hat mir die Polizei auch bestätigt.


----------



## keinnick (12. März 2015)

Das was Du da beschreibst ist ein Versehen und kann mal passieren und wenn ein eventueller Schaden reguliert wird, ist auch alles ok. Schlimm finde ich nur Menschen, denen das Eigentum anderer völlig egal ist. Da wird die Tür ohne Rücksicht aufgerissen, der Einkauf mal auf dem Dach des Nachbarn abgelegt oder auch gerne mal der Einkaufswagen am Nebenmann "geparkt", damit er nicht wegrollt. Ist mir alles schon passiert und in all den Fällen saß ich noch in meinem Auto und konnte das live miterleben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> "Damals" hatten Autos ja noch solche Schutzleisten (mir fällt das richtige Wort gerade nicht ein) an den Türen, da war das halb so wild. Heute sucht man das vergebens. Ohne sieht ein Auto zwar meist besser aus, es wird dann aber schnell mal teuer.



Jede Delle ist schöner als diese hässlichen Plaste/Gummilappen ums Auto


----------



## Artschie321 (12. März 2015)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Experten hier... Ich fahre derzeit einen Seat Toledo 1M2, mit der V5 20V Maschine, mit 170PS.
Vor ungefähr 2Jahren wurde bei einer Laufleistung von 110TKm die Steuerkette gewechselt (damals noch auf Gewährleisung). Seit Sonntag ist jetzt aber wieder sporadisch mal ein lautes rasseln aus dem Motorraum zu hören.
Meist im Leerlauf oder unter 3K umdrehungen... Angeblich ist wohl wieder die Kette gelängt, allerding wurde diese ja vor nichtmal 30TKm gewechselt.

Kann mir jemand erklären wie das möglich ist? Man sagt doch sonst das Ketten ein Autoleben halten sollen.


----------



## keinnick (12. März 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jede Delle ist schöner als diese hässlichen Plaste/Gummilappen ums Auto



Wenn sie lackiert sind stören sie mich eigentlich nicht. Hier mal ein (wahlloses) Beispiel, bei dem die Dinger kaum auffallen: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/BMW_E46FL_Sport.JPG


----------



## nfsgame (12. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Heute sucht man das vergebens.



Hol dir dochn Cactus      ...


----------



## aloha84 (12. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hol dir dochn Cactus      ...



Die Idee dahinter finde ich ehrlich gesagt top!
Gerade für Leute die 99,9% in der Stadt unterwegs sind, und dementsprechend parken müssen.
Ich habe vor über 10 Jahren schon rumgewundert, warum es z.B.: keine Stoßstangen aus einer Art Gummi gibt.


----------



## riedochs (12. März 2015)

Hallo Leute, mein Cupra nacht etwas Probleme und ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas ratlos:
Ich habe in meinem Cupra eine Standheizung nachrüsten lassen und heute das 3. mal nach dem Vorheizen folgendes Verhalten:

- Der Innenraum ist kalt oder nur lauwarm. (Climatronic steht auf Auto mit 22 Grad)
- Beim Einschalten der Zündung geht die Temperaturanzeige auch 90 Grad und fällt beim Anlassen sofort auf 50 Grad.
- Gleichzeitig laufen die Motorlüfter auf Maximum.
- Fährt man nun ein paar Kilometer (3 - 5 reichen hier meistens) erreicht die Anzeige für das Kühlmittel 100 Grad. 
- Motor Aus/An, Kühlmittelanzeige auf 50 Grad, das spiel geht von vorne los. 

Bisher bin ich dann wieder heim gefahren und habe das Auto meiner Frau  genommen. Abends war alles wieder bestens. Da meine Frau aber heute auch  arbeiten musste hat sie später den Cupra genommen und folgendes  festgestellt:
Das Auto hat ca 60 - 90 Minuten gestanden (hier waren es heute morgen -2  Grad, wir sind Laternenparker) und trotzdem ist die  Kühlmitteltemperatur auf 100 Grad gestiegen. 

Was mich verwirrt ist folgendes: Die Standheizung funktioniert über 2  Wochen fast täglich 2x problemlos und dann wieder das. Selbst nachdem  der Wagen heute morgen 60 - 90 Minuten gestanden hat immer noch das  gleiche Problem. Da ich Ende nächster Woche für 3 Wochen in Urlaub  fliege möchte ich mich noch darum kümmern.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich erst den Boschdienst (hat die Standheizung verbaut) oder meinen  Seat Händler nerven soll und wo ich ansetzen soll bei der Fehlersuche. 
Das klingt für mich nach hängendem Thermostat / Ventil das den Kühlkreislauf durcheinander bringt.


----------



## keinnick (12. März 2015)

Ich würde Bosch kontaktieren. Seat wird vermutlich (nicht ganz zu Unrecht) sagen, dass es am Einbau der Standheizung liegt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hol dir dochn Cactus      ...


Hast du dir da mal die Hintertür genauer angesehen? Die sind leider alles Andere als Stoßfest. 
Ansonsten finde ich die Idee garnicht mal so dumm.
Wobei es die normalen Plastikleisten wie sie z.B. an den ganzen Transportern noch zu finden sind eigentlich auch reichen würden.


----------



## nfsgame (12. März 2015)

Angesehen nicht nee, ich hab einen großen Bogen darum gemacht aus Angst, es könnte ansteckend sein  .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. März 2015)

Ich habe auch solche Leisten, bringen aber nur für meine Tür was. ist doch recht nah überm Boden da wird  schon keine Tür gegenschlagen. Die meisten werden ja erst oben dicker ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. März 2015)

Normal sind die Leisten am breitesten Punkt der jeweiligen Autotür angebracht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. März 2015)

Ja aber die Kiste is ja eh sehr flach, die Türen haben auch nicht wirklich einen breitesten Punkt, sind halt eckig. somit sind die relativ weit unten. 
Dienen ja eher der Fahrzeuglinie


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, mein Cupra nacht etwas Probleme und ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas ratlos:
> Ich habe in meinem Cupra eine Standheizung nachrüsten lassen und heute das 3. mal nach dem Vorheizen folgendes Verhalten:
> 
> - Der Innenraum ist kalt oder nur lauwarm. (Climatronic steht auf Auto mit 22 Grad)
> ...


Ich würd ganz stark mal auf Kühlmitteltemperaturfühler Motor, Kontaktfehler Z-Endhülse Sensor Versorgungsspannung oder Übergangswiderstand im Stecker Temp.fühler oder am MSG.

Wenn die Standheizung mit am Sensor hängt, dann kann es auch daran liegen. Auf jeden Fall Offset-Spannung Kühlmitteltemperaturfühler Motor messen und Fehlerspeicher auslesen.


----------



## aloha84 (12. März 2015)

Vollhonk des Tages iiiiist --> ein Fahrer eines blauen T5.
Ich fahre auf der A9, mittlere Spur mit ca. 140, als sich vor mir ein Hindernis in Form eines LKWs auftat.
Also kurz geguckt, hinter mir 150 Meter Platz zu besagten T5 der sich mit wahnsinnigen geschätzten 160km/h näherte. Kein Problem, Gaspedal durchgedrückt und auf 160 beschleunigt und auf die linke Spur gefahren.
Darauf hin bechleunigte Honk auch und fuhr auf ca 5 Meter auf, um mir mit seiner Lichthupe zu signalisieren, dass er nicht viel in der Rübe hat.
Auch meine "Bitte wieder Abstand einnehmen"-Taste (Nebelschluss), brachte leider keine Abhilfe.
Da ich unter Einfluss von Betablockern, mich von solchen Aktionen nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lasse, fuhr ich nach dem Überholvorgang wieder rüber und ging vom Gas. Zur Überraschung meinerseits tat er das auch, um solange neben mir zu fahren, dass ich wegen dem nächsten LKW bremsen musste. 
Als wieder Platz war, scherte ich aus, und war wieder hinter dem T5 mit geschätzten Abstand von 80 Metern. 
Auch dies schien Honk zu stören, und legte eine harte Bremsung ein, um mich wieder auszubremsen.
Daraufhin beschleunigte er, und war von dannen.

Lieber Honk, eine Dosis von nur 5mg "Bisolich" Betablockern kann auch deinen Alltag entspannter machen, es sorgt für gleichmäßigen niedrigen Blutdruck, und somit auch für ein längeres Leben.
Nur gegen Dummheit hilft es leider nicht......
Lebe lang und in Frieden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. März 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/USED4.net/...579903852111/1128564977153594/?type=1&theater

Na Riverna hattest du da auch deine Finger mit im Spiel ? Was soll am Ende rauskommen ?


----------



## watercooled (12. März 2015)

Ein "höllischer" Sky 
Keine Ahnung, hab den Worklog lange nimmer verfolgt...


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2015)

Habt ihr schon mitbekommen, dass der neue Königsegg Regera in 20 Sekunden von 0 auf 400 beschleunigen soll?

Hat zufällig jemand Interesse an einer Niere für nur 2,5 Millionen Euro? Nichtraucher, gerade mal 21 Jahre alt, keine Schäden durch Alkohol. Einbau ist nicht im Preis mit inbegriffen. Versand: Nur Abholung. Privatverkauf - keine Garantie und keine Rücknahme. xD

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst, das Auto wäre schon geil, aber meine Niere würde ich dafür nicht verkaufen. Da spiele ich doch lieber Lotto...


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2015)

Bitte beachte die Marktplatzregeln 

...Waren >100€ müssen sichtbar/identifizierbar mit handgeschriebenem Zettel abgelichtet werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Interesse an einer Niere für nur 2,5 Millionen Euro? Nichtraucher, gerade mal 21 Jahre alt, keine Schäden durch Alkohol. Einbau ist nicht im Preis mit inbegriffen. Versand: Nur Abholung. Privatverkauf - keine Garantie und keine Rücknahme. xD



Preis VHB ? Wie sieht's denn mit dem Einbau aus ? Gibt's da ne Anleitung und benötigt man spezielles Werkzeug ? 
Oder doch besser einbauen lassen  ?


----------



## watercooled (12. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bitte beachte die Marktplatzregeln
> 
> ...Waren >100€ müssen sichtbar/identifizierbar mit handgeschriebenem Zettel abgelichtet werden.


Klutten ich heul gleich 

Kurz mal ne Frage an dich: Bekomme ich Eigenbau AGA's eingetragen?
Also wenn zB Kat, MSD und ESD eine E Nummer haben und ich nur die zwischen Verrohung selber schweiße.


----------



## winner961 (12. März 2015)

Beim richtigen Tüver vielleicht. 
Klutten wie siehts eigentlich mit einer eingebauten Klappe aus ?


----------



## watercooled (12. März 2015)

Die hältst du besser 

Was zum lachen (FF3):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Klutten ich heul gleich
> 
> Kurz mal ne Frage an dich: Bekomme ich Eigenbau AGA's eingetragen?
> Also wenn zB Kat, MSD und ESD eine E Nummer haben und ich nur die zwischen Verrohung selber schweiße.



Was sollen denn andere Rohre zwischen serienmäßigen Däpfern bringen? Eintragungsfähig ist das sicher, aber wenn du einen TÜV-Prüfer findest, wird er sicher eine teuere Fahrgeräuschmessung machen, was die Sache doch üerflüssig macht.



winner961 schrieb:


> Beim richtigen Tüver vielleicht.
> Klutten wie siehts eigentlich mit einer eingebauten Klappe aus ?



Klappenanlagen sind fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Die Anlagen der wenigen Anbieter die es gibt, bekommt man nur bei denen im Haus eingetragen. Wenn man sich z.B. die Geräuschkulisse einer HMS-Klappenanlage ansieht, dann sollte einem klar sein, dass die Entragung nicht das Papier wert ist, auf welchem sie gedruckt ist. Es gibt eine Richtlinie, die das Geräuschverhalten irgendwo bei ~84 dB(A) begrenzt. Ich hab das nicht genau im Kopf, aber das schließt so ziemlich alles aus, was deutlich lauter ist. Nicht umsonst werden die Klappenanlagen ab 2016 auch bei den Autoherstellern verboten.


----------



## winner961 (12. März 2015)

Vielen Dank Klutten. 
Ich überlege nämlich mit nem befreundeten Auspuff Bauer meinen dadurch leider zu machen auf der Autobahn wäre das nicht so schlecht. 

Das lauteste was ich bist jetzt an Klappengasanlage gehört hab bei einem normalen Auto waren 94DB standgeräusch bei einem Abarth Punto Evo.  Auspuff war der Klappenauspuff von G-Tech


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. März 2015)

Verstärken die denn? Dachte das ist im Prinzip nur ein Umschalter zwischen quasi Fabrikversion und Tuningauspuff?(Von den Geräuschen her)


----------



## winner961 (12. März 2015)

Nun eine gute Klappenauspuffanlage verkürzt den Weg der Abgase enorm.


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2015)

Natürlich. Du willst doch einen oder mehrere Schalldämpfer mit einer Klappe teilweise oder komplett umgehen. Sonst bräuchte man das doch nicht.


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Preis VHB ? Wie sieht's denn mit dem Einbau aus ? Gibt's da ne Anleitung und benötigt man spezielles Werkzeug ?
> Oder doch besser einbauen lassen  ?


Ich würde die einbauen lassen. Aber wenn du dabei Geld sparen willst, geht das auch in osteuropäischen Ländern, da ist das etwas billiger. Die Türkei ist bei solchen Arbeiten auch beliebt. Und du kannst dort gleich ordentlich am Strand feiern und deine neue Niere einsaufen. Empfohlen wird Ethanol für den meisten Spaß, es geht aber auch Orangensaft, wenn du auf längere Lebensdauer aus bist.

@Klutten: Geht als Foto der Ware auch ein Röntgenbild? Hab dafür so eine App xD


----------



## s-icon (12. März 2015)

Ich bestehe auf ein Foto im ausgebauten Zustand

Leasing möglich?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Klappenanlagen sind fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Die Anlagen der wenigen Anbieter die es gibt, bekommt man nur bei denen im Haus eingetragen. Wenn man sich z.B. die Geräuschkulisse einer HMS-Klappenanlage ansieht, dann sollte einem klar sein, dass die Entragung nicht das Papier wert ist, auf welchem sie gedruckt ist. Es gibt eine Richtlinie, die das Geräuschverhalten irgendwo bei ~84 dB(A) begrenzt. Ich hab das nicht genau im Kopf, aber das schließt so ziemlich alles aus, was deutlich lauter ist. Nicht umsonst werden die Klappenanlagen ab 2016 auch bei den Autoherstellern verboten.



Teilweise sind die HMS Anlagen echt extrem, das stimmt 
Soundfile HMS Performance Audi RS6 C7 2013 mit Downpipe und Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube
Soundfile HMS Performance Audi RS4 B8 mit XPipe und Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube
BMW M5 V10 mit HMS-Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube

Für die Eintragung erfolgt die Messsung ja auch nicht mit geöffneter Klappe und auch nicht unter Volllast.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Natürlich. Du willst doch einen oder mehrere Schalldämpfer mit einer Klappe teilweise oder komplett umgehen. Sonst bräuchte man das doch nicht.


Dachte das ist vielleicht so ein zwei geteilter SD, einmal stark dämpfend und einmal weniger quasi, dass da ein ganzer umgangen wird, daran hab ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Ruptet (12. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Teilweise sind die HMS Anlagen echt extrem, das stimmt
> Soundfile HMS Performance Audi RS6 C7 2013 mit Downpipe und Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube
> Soundfile HMS Performance Audi RS4 B8 mit XPipe und Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube
> BMW M5 V10 mit HMS-Klappenabgasanlage - YouTube
> ...



Alter Falter ... beim RS6 legen sich doch alle auf den Boden wenns da zum schießen anfängt


----------



## raceandsound (12. März 2015)

Am Wochenende hatte mein Elch seinen ersten Trackday...^^
Der Blick des Fahrers des E39 540i und dem M50 E30 als ich sie auf der Geraden in der Mitte überholte...Ein Traum!^^
Jetzt hat mich der Rundkurs wieder in seinen Bann gezogen...War sehr geil!
Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir einen S40 T4 für den Ring aufbaue...da kosten mir die Teile fast nix.


----------



## winner961 (12. März 2015)

Wie viel Leistung hat der Elch den gerade ? 

Ich hätte echt noch gerne einen E30. Aber der Volvo ist ja cool wäre auch ne Überlegung wert


----------



## raceandsound (12. März 2015)

Meiner hat jetzt ein wenig über 330PS und knapp 500Nm.
Bekomme jetzt noch andere Düsen und überlege noch wegen einem 19T Lader...
Muss auch kein S70R sein, ein S70 T5 Schalter reicht! 
Hihi, der alte Schwede ist noch jung im Herzen, hat auch schon einige Opfer älter aussehen lassen...^^
Den S40 T4 bekommt man auch recht leicht/schnell/günstig flott!


----------



## winner961 (12. März 2015)

Was hast du dran gemacht ? Was ist den eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einem T4 und einem 2.0T? 

Und zum Thema ringtool :Feuertaufe


----------



## raceandsound (12. März 2015)

Auf meinem S70R sind 3 Zoll Downpipe, 200 Zellen Metallkat und dann AGA, dazu eine angepasste Software.
Aber dann ist eh bald Ende mit Serienmotor...
Beim S40 gibt es auch Softturbo mit 2 Litern Hubraum.
Den T4 gibt es bis 2000 mit 1,9 Litern, ab dann mit 2,0...
Die Softturbo vertragen auch die Leistungssteigerungen nicht so gut.


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2015)

Als Privatverkäufer ist mir der Ausbau einer Niere nicht möglich, das geht erst nach dem Bezahlen, da die in der Werkstatt einen ziemlich hohen Stundenlohn verlangen (mehrere 1000 Euro).

Leasing biete ich leider nicht an. Aber ich kenne einen Organhändler in Afrika, der billigere Preise nimmt. Nur ist da die Qualität nicht so gut. (Ist eigentlich echt schlimm, die Leute bekommen da recht wenig Geld für eine Niere, müssen bei Komplikationen selbst für alle Kosten aufkommen und haben am Ende teilweise weniger als vorher. Und der Organhändler macht riesige Gewinne...)

Zurück zum Thema: Ich wollte heute mal gucken, was das Entfernen von Dellen in meinem Auto kostet. Die Versicherung übernimmt 49 Euro netto bei Parkschäden, aber ein paar 100 Euro dürften es trotzdem sein.

Ok, was hat mir mein Berater denn da erzählt? Die Versicherung übernimmt die Kosten und ich muss 50 Euro zahlen. Sagte man mir zumindest am Telefon.


----------



## riedochs (13. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würd ganz stark mal auf Kühlmitteltemperaturfühler Motor, Kontaktfehler Z-Endhülse Sensor Versorgungsspannung oder Übergangswiderstand im Stecker Temp.fühler oder am MSG.
> 
> Wenn die Standheizung mit am Sensor hängt, dann kann es auch daran liegen. Auf jeden Fall Offset-Spannung Kühlmitteltemperaturfühler Motor messen und Fehlerspeicher auslesen.



Um die Verwirrung komplett zu bekommen: Gestern Nachmittag wurde der Cupra nicht mehr warm. Lüfter liefen auf Vollgas und der Motor wurde nicht warm. Mein Händler ist schon an der Fehlersuche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2015)

Es wird sehr sehr warscheinlich an der Elektrik liegen. Die Lüfter laufen nur als Schutzmaßnahme auf 100% oder im Sommer bei zu viel Kühlmitteltemperatur, wenn die Kiste anständig gefahren wird.



watercooled schrieb:


> Die hältst du besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Episch.


----------



## riedochs (13. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es wird sehr sehr warscheinlich an der Elektrik liegen. Die Lüfter laufen nur als Schutzmaßnahme auf 100% oder im Sommer bei zu viel Kühlmitteltemperatur, wenn die Kiste anständig gefahren wird.



Mal sehen wann sich die Werkstatt meldet.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (13. März 2015)

Ich hab die Tage mal ein paar Fotos von meinem 207 gemacht. 
Und ja, der muss noch tiefer


----------



## keinnick (13. März 2015)

Das nächste Mal kannst Du die Fotos aber ruhig bei Tageslicht machen. 




Klutten schrieb:


> Klappenanlagen sind fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Die Anlagen der wenigen Anbieter die es gibt, bekommt man nur bei denen im Haus eingetragen. Wenn man sich z.B. die Geräuschkulisse einer HMS-Klappenanlage ansieht, dann sollte einem klar sein, dass die Entragung nicht das Papier wert ist, auf welchem sie gedruckt ist. Es gibt eine Richtlinie, die das Geräuschverhalten irgendwo bei ~84 dB(A) begrenzt. Ich hab das nicht genau im Kopf, aber das schließt so ziemlich alles aus, was deutlich lauter ist. Nicht umsonst werden die Klappenanlagen ab 2016 auch bei den Autoherstellern verboten.



Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man mit solch einer Anlage zur HU kommt? "Musst" Du als Prüfer so eine Karre durchwinken weil die Anlage eingetragen ist oder kannst Du die Plakette verweigern, weil das Auto ja ganz offensichtlich deutlich zu laut ist?


----------



## Beam39 (13. März 2015)

Also wie jetzt? Die HMS-Anlagen bekommt man eingetragen nur darf man sie quasi nur im geschlossenen Zustand fahren?


----------



## JC88 (13. März 2015)

Nein, die Eintragung kann angezweifelt werden und gegengeprüft werden (mit wahrscheinlich negativem Ergebnis).
Das das niemand im Kopf hat das eine Eintragung keine Garantie für gesetzmäßigkeit ist...


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich hab die Tage mal ein paar Fotos von meinem 207 gemacht.
> Und ja, der muss noch tiefer



Du kennst die ostfriesische Kriegsflagge ? Blick aufs Histogramm hilft manchmal echt......


----------



## riedochs (13. März 2015)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann sich die Werkstatt meldet.



Ein Sensor war defekt. Welcher konnte mir die nette Dame am Empfang nicht sagen.


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2015)

Argh...

Ich bin heute zum Karosserie- und Lackierzentrum gefahren, das mir von der Versicherung empfohlen wurde. Dabei habe ich mich verfahren, wollte nach dem Weg fragen und natürlich suche ich mir den einen Parkplatz aus, der einen zu hohen Bordstein hat. Jetzt habe ich noch einen Kratzer am Auto (allerdings nur an der Unterseite). Und den Schaden, der durch die Autotür eines anderen entstanden ist, übernimmt die Versicherung auch nicht, weil er zu hoch ist.

Immerhin kann man mir bei Fiat eine "Reparatur" für nur 250 Euro anbieten. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das danach aussieht.

Und wegen des durch den Bordstein verursachten Schadens habe ich jetzt ernsthaft einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Laut einem Urteil des OLG Hamm habe ich tatsächlich relativ gute Erfolgsaussichten.


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Du fährst einen zu hohen Bordstein hoch und schaltest deswegen einen Anwalt ein?


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2015)

So kann man es auch zusammenfassen.

Aber ich hab genug von Schäden an meinem Auto an denen ich nicht schuld bin. Erst ein Schaden von einer anderen Tür (600-700 Euro), diverse Dellen in der Motorhaube (keine Ahnung woher die kommen) und jetzt das... Ich habe mich so verhalten wie sich Autofahrer im Normalfall verhalten, ich bin also nicht schuld, sondern der Parkplatzinhaber, der sich nicht um die Verkehrssicherheit dieses Parkplatzes gekümmert hat.


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Wie hoch war denn der Bordstein wirklich? Oder ist dein Auto zu tief?


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2015)

Er war normal hoch bzw. etwas höher als normal, aber davor war eine Vertiefung, die man aber schlecht sehen konnte. Und mein Auto ist nicht tiefergelegt, also sollte es definitiv passen im Normalfall.

Verkehrssicherungspflicht â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Dann viel erfolg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt? Die HMS-Anlagen bekommt man eingetragen nur darf man sie quasi nur im geschlossenen Zustand fahren?



Klingt blöd, ist aber so


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Dann viel erfolg


Danke.

Die Mitarbeiter waren auch seltsam, einer meinte, er will mir einen neuen Bordstein in Rechnung stellen, weil ich den alten angeblich beschädigt habe. Nur dass dieser nicht beschädigt ist.


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit einem Mini Cooper S JCW?



Heute mal einen Mini Cooper S Coupe probegefahren.
Hart, unbequem irgendwie nicht meins.

Ich werde doch eher nach einem CLK-/ SLK-/SL- / E-Klasse Cabrio oder Bmw Z4/6er ausschau halten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. März 2015)

so ein auto is nix mehr für dich odee wie.
Mit mehr kart feeling als im 7er.


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Ich hab keinen 7er mehr
Ich fahre privat Phaeton
Der Mini ist mir zuviel Kart feeling


----------



## ASD_588 (13. März 2015)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Beam39*
> ...





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Klingt blöd, ist aber so




Das ist natürlich blöd, wer sich so ne anlage holt der wird trozdem die fernbedienung drücken


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute mal einen Mini Cooper S Coupe probegefahren.
> Hart, unbequem irgendwie nicht meins.
> 
> Ich werde doch eher nach einem CLK-/ SLK-/SL- / E-Klasse Cabrio oder Bmw Z4/6er ausschau halten.


 
Solange du mit dem Z4 den neuen meinst, ok.
Der fährt nämlich wie ein Schiff und hat den Namen "Z4" eigentlich nicht verdient 
Der E85/86 wird dir bestimmt zu unkomfortabel/sportlich sein.


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Eigentlich meine beide
Die neuen sind aber leider noch etwas teurer


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2015)

Eventuell ein Nissan 370Z? 
Der ist ja ne gute Ecke größer als die Miniklasse und ist nicht allzu teuer, bei 330PS. Klingen tut er meiner Meinung nach richtig gut (erst Recht mit Anlagen wie der ProStreet N1)


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Japaner sind Interieurtechnisch absolut nicht meins


----------



## ASD_588 (13. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so schlimm ist ist der doch nicht da gibt es schlimere.


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Schlimm nicht, aber mir ist die Optik deutlich wichtiger als die Leistung und das können die Deutschen einfach besser


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> so schlimm ist ist der doch nicht da gibt es schlimere.


Dein Bild? Wenn nicht denk ans Urheberrecht und setz ne Quellenangabe dazu...


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Meines Wissens reicht eine Quellenangabe und ein Hinweis auf bestehendes Copyright nicht aus.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. März 2015)

Ist doch völlig egal...  Er behauptet ja nicht es ist seins...  Wenn dem urheber das wichtig ist soll er nen wasserzeichen raufmachen...  Verstehe nicht warum du dich so aufregst. War doch nur ein beispielbild.


----------



## nfsgame (13. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Meines Wissens reicht eine Quellenangabe und ein Hinweis auf bestehendes Copyright nicht aus.



Das brauchst du mir mit Sicherheit nicht sagen (ich verdiene mein Geld mit dem Verkauf von Bildern über eine große Bildagentur) - aber besser als jetzt wäre es allemal und der Rechteinhaber könnte von absehen dem Forumbetreiber einen auf die Mütze zu hauen. So einen Fall gab es zur Fukushima-Sache mal...



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn dem urheber das wichtig ist soll er nen  wasserzeichen raufmachen....


Sieht man wieder welch geistes Kind du bist. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Er behauptet ja  nicht es ist seins...



Sagst du auch dem Richter wenn du krass Bushido-Album auf Schulhof verteilt hast, wa? War ja gar nicht deins .


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal...  Er behauptet ja nicht es ist seins...  Wenn dem urheber das wichtig ist soll er nen wasserzeichen raufmachen...  Verstehe nicht warum du dich so aufregst. War doch nur ein beispielbild.



Es regt sich doch keiner drüber auf. Es war nur ein freundlicher Hinweis, der alle hier vor irgendwelchen rechtlichen Konsequenzen bewahren soll.
Es gibt Rechteinhaber die sind nicht so entspannt. 
Und ein Wasserzeichen bringt nichts.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dein Bild? Wenn nicht denk ans Urheberrecht und setz ne Quellenangabe dazu...



hier
http://i.auto-bild.de/ir_img/6/0/4/8/7/4/899c2857237d2447.jpeg

Vergleich: Audi TTS gegen Porsche Cayman und Nissan 370Z - Bilder - autobild.de


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. März 2015)

Ich sehe es so,  du arbeitest in der Branche, deshalb tust du hier auf mega korrekt. 
Ehrlich gesagt interessiert es keinen, wirklich niemand welche Bilder hier gepostet werden. Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Aber verstehe schon, du lebst natürlich mega korrekt.


----------



## Ruptet (13. März 2015)

Ganz ruhig Leute


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2015)

Das ganze ist eine Haftungsfrage. Wer garantiert dir denn das hier kein Kläger unterwegs ist?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. März 2015)

Bestimmt liest die bild hier mit. Den interessiert das teilen von bildern doch ein pups


----------



## S754 (14. März 2015)

Weiß jemand wo der Haken beim Hyundai Genesis ist? 
Hyundai Genesis | The All-New 2015 Hyundai Genesis | The Genesis of What's Next

Habe den gestern beim Autosalon angeschaut, und war erstaunt über den Preis.
315PS, Vollausstattung pi pa po nur 65.000 CHF!

Da stimmt doch etwas nicht? 

Die Dame vom Hyundai Stand wusste selber auch irgendwie nix


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2015)

In Deutschland hat der das Problem dass es keine Dieselmotoren gibt. Ansonsten ist er in der Zielsetzung ein bisschen mit dem erste A8 und dem Phaeton vergleichbar:
Man will unbedingt richtig in das Premiumsegment einsteigen und zahlt dafür sogar drauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2015)

Innen mM nach extrem hässlich und die Front ist zusammengewürfelt aus Mercedes, BMW und Audi


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Klappenanlagen sind fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Die Anlagen der wenigen Anbieter die es gibt, bekommt man nur bei denen im Haus eingetragen. Wenn man sich z.B. die Geräuschkulisse einer HMS-Klappenanlage ansieht, dann sollte einem klar sein, dass die Entragung nicht das Papier wert ist, auf welchem sie gedruckt ist. Es gibt eine Richtlinie, die das Geräuschverhalten irgendwo bei ~84 dB(A) begrenzt. Ich hab das nicht genau im Kopf, aber das schließt so ziemlich alles aus, was deutlich lauter ist. Nicht umsonst werden die Klappenanlagen ab 2016 auch bei den Autoherstellern verboten.



Ich dachte, Klappenauspuffs werden eh ab 2016 EU-weit verboten?

Schnelle Autos mit lauter Klappe sind nicht mehr erwünscht - Schweiz: Standard - bazonline.ch



ASD_588 schrieb:


> hier
> 
> Vergleich: Audi TTS gegen Porsche Cayman und Nissan 370Z - Bilder - autobild.de



Der neue TT hat den 5. Stern beim NCAP-Crashtest nicht bekommen. No-Go für ein neues Auto.


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so,  du arbeitest in der Branche, deshalb tust du hier auf mega korrekt.
> Ehrlich gesagt interessiert es keinen, wirklich niemand welche Bilder hier gepostet werden. Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Aber verstehe schon, du lebst natürlich mega korrekt.



Halt doch einfach mal den Rand... du nervst unglaublich. 



S754 schrieb:


> Da stimmt doch etwas nicht?



Es ist ein Hyundai... da wird schon immer über den Preis der Kunde gewonnen. Genau so wie bei Dacia und Co auch. Wobei der neue Genisis auch nicht unbedingt schon ist meiner Meinung nach. Der Grill sieht ein wenig nach dem neuen Ford aus und den finde ich auch schon ziemlich uncool.


----------



## Lee (14. März 2015)

Mir gefällt der Genesis. Genau wie der neue Ford auch @Riverna
Der Genesis ist zwar designtechnisch wirklich ne Kopie querbeet von Merc bis BMW, aber insgesamt stimmig.

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie der Wagen technisch ist und wie er sich fährt. Denn auch wenn Hyundai inzwischen Design und Verarbeitung ganz gut drauf hat (ich fahre selbst einen i30), das Fahrverhalten ist zumindest bei meinem im Vergleich mit anderen seiner Klasse wirklich nicht gut. Das Fahrwerk ist unkomfortabel, die Lenkung ist sehr unpräzise und gibt überhaupt keine Rückmeldung (zugegeben ich habe als einzigen klassennahen Vergleich einen Golf VI gehabt, aber dieser war welten besser in Sachen Lenkung. Die C-Klasse auch, aber Heckantrieb ist sowieso wieder was anderes vom Lenkgefühl).
Das Getriebe bei meinem ist auch nicht sonderlich durchdacht (Gang 4, 5 und 6 sind nahezu identisch). Was dem Auto durchgehend fehlt ist "Fahrspaß". 

Ähnliche Erfahrungen ließt man in allen Tests der modernen Hyundais. Und während man das bei einem Auto für <15k€ noch irgendwie verschmerzen kann, wenns dann mal ans große Geld geht möchte ich da keine Kompromisse machen. Schon der i40 verliert im Klassenvergleich deswegen. Wie schauts dann beim Genesis aus? Der muss sich mit A6, E-Klasse und 5er messen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In Deutschland hat der das Problem dass es keine Dieselmotoren gibt. Ansonsten ist er in der Zielsetzung ein bisschen mit dem erste A8 und dem Phaeton vergleichbar:
> Man will unbedingt richtig in das Premiumsegment einsteigen und zahlt dafür sogar drauf.


Ist aber nicht der größte Hyundai, da geht es im Heimatmarkt noch eine Stufe höher Hyundai Equus â€“ Wikipedia



Seabound schrieb:


> Der neue TT hat den 5. Stern beim NCAP-Crashtest nicht bekommen. No-Go für ein neues Auto.


Lächerlich dem "Crash"test zu vertrauen. 
Ein Porsche Cayman hat gar keine Sterne, würdest du den auch nicht fahren wollen?


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2015)

----------


----------



## Zoon (14. März 2015)

Ne zeitlang gabs das Genesis Coupe in Deutschland. Wurde offenbar aber wieder ganz still aus dem Programm genommen. Schade war das einzig interessante Auto im Hyundai Programm  Austattung vergleichbar mit 370Z zum Schluss war der nur unwesentlich teurer wie ein Toyota GT86


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lächerlich dem "Crash"test zu vertrauen.
> Ein Porsche Cayman hat gar keine Sterne, würdest du den auch nicht fahren wollen?




Das war einfach ne neutrale Feststellung. Der neue TT hat nur 4 Sterne bekommen. 5 Sterne wären halt besser (auch marketingtechnisch) und eben sicherer. 
. 

Ob Porsche nun schon mal gecrashed wurde oder nicht, ist für mich nicht relevant.


----------



## keinnick (14. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der neue TT hat den 5. Stern beim NCAP-Crashtest nicht bekommen. No-Go für ein neues Auto.



Für Audi sicherlich ärgerlich aber erstens muss man sehen, was zum Abzug geführt hat (keine Notbremsfunktion und Isofix-Befestigung nur optional) und zweitens haben sich die Anforderungen geändert, so dass frühere Ergebnisse nun nicht mehr vergleichbar sind: 


> Was die 4 Sterne des Audi TT Wert sind, werden die Crashtests der nächsten Monate zeigen: Bisher wurde kein anderes Auto nach den härteren 2015er-Anforderungen getestet.
> Crashtest: Audi TT 2015 holt 4 Sterne im Euro NCAP-Test - autozeitung.de#




Davon abgesehen kann ich beim Deinem Megane Coupe auch keine 5 Sterne finden. Wurde der überhaupt getestet?


----------



## dsdenni (14. März 2015)

Heißt das jetzt weniger Sterne beim Crash-Test = besser oder warum sind 5 bei nem Neuwagen schlecht?


----------



## keinnick (14. März 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt weniger Sterne beim Crash-Test = besser oder warum sind 5 bei nem Neuwagen schlecht?



Nein, 5 Sterne sind immer noch der Bestwert.  Es haben sich aber scheinbar die Bewertungskriterien geändert.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. März 2015)

Es könte daran liegen das 2015 die richtlinien strenger geworden  sind weil bei den früheren craschtests wo die meisten autos ohne prob 5 sterne erhielten.

Euro NCAP | Audi TT


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das war einfach ne neutrale Feststellung. Der neue TT hat nur 4 Sterne bekommen. 5 Sterne wären halt besser (auch marketingtechnisch) und eben sicherer.
> .



Die Gründe sind nur lächerlich und würden wohl auch für einen Porsche 911 gelten:


> Auf dem Beifahrersitz gebe es im getesteten Fahrzeug die Isofix-Befestigung nur optional, integrierte Kindersitze im Fond seien ebenfalls gegen Aufpreis zu bekommen. Insgesamt traten bei sieben von neun installierten Kindersitz-Modellen Sicherheitsprobleme auf. Auf den Rücksitzen sei nicht ausreichend Platz vorhanden, um Kindersitze sicher zu montieren, resümiert Euro NCAP.


Quelle  Da ist nicht dabei was das Auto sicherer machen würde ohne das Konzept zu verändern.
Und ein City Notbremsfunktion ist bei einem Unfall auch nicht wirklich relevant.


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bestimmt liest die bild hier mit. Den interessiert das teilen von bildern doch ein pups


Die brauchen nicht mitlesen. Die haben digitale Wasserzeichen drin, auf die Tracker ansprechen - übrigens im Foto oben auch. Müssen nur noch die Meldungen ihrer Software einsammeln (lassen). Ist keine Zauberei, das Prinzip nutze ich auch.


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Gründe sind nur lächerlich und würden wohl auch für einen Porsche 911 gelten:



Natürlich. ******* ists für den Hersteller aber allemal. Zumal sich ein gutes NCAP-Ergebnis vermarkten lässt. So jedoch muss man davon ausgehen, dass der neue TT sicherheitstechnisch auf einer Stufe mit z.B. dem Dacia Sandero steht. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen kann ich beim Deinem Megane Coupe auch keine 5 Sterne finden. Wurde der überhaupt getestet?



Euro NCAP | Renault Mégane Hatch (reassessment)

Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht genau, was das Testergebnis von Audi mit meinem Auto zu tun hat, aber ja, der Megane wurde auch getestet.  Beim Marktstatt 2008 gabs beim NCAP-Test 5 Sterne. Dem neuen Facelift wurde 2014 dann (nach mittlerweile erfolgter Verschärfung vom NCAP-Crashtest) ein Stern abgezogen.


----------



## keinnick (14. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht genau, was das Testergebnis von Audi mit meinem Auto zu tun hat, aber ja, der Megane wurde auch getestet.  Beim Marktstatt 2008 gabs beim NCAP-Test 5 Sterne. Dem neuen Facelift wurde 2014 dann (nach mittlerweile erfolgter Verschärfung vom NCAP-Crashtest) ein Stern abgezogen.



Ich habe das deshalb geschrieben, weil Du meintest, dass weniger als 5 Sterne für ein Auto ein "No-Go" sind. Ich dachte Deiner wäre gar nicht getestet worden und ging davon aus, dass das Megane Coupé ein eigenständiges Modell ist. Ich habe allerdings auch wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von Renault muss ich zugeben.


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe das deshalb geschrieben, weil Du meintest, dass weniger als 5 Sterne für ein Auto ein "No-Go" sind. Ich dachte Deiner wäre gar nicht getestet worden und ging davon aus, dass das Megane Coupé ein eigenständiges Modell ist. Ich habe allerdings auch wenig bis gar keine Ahnung von Renault muss ich zugeben.




Das mit den No-Go ist halt so ne Sache, aber wenn ich mir einen Neuwagen, gerade mit Familie, kaufen wollte, würde ich schon auf 5 Sterne achten. Ich weiß natürlich, dass der Unterschied zwischen 4 und 5 Sternen manchmal in nem fehlenden Gurtwarner liegen kann. Aber trotzdem. Und gerade bei nem Audi, also Premium, würde ich schon 5 Sterne erwarten.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das mit den No-Go ist halt so ne Sache, aber wenn ich mir einen Neuwagen, gerade mit Familie, kaufen wollte, würde ich schon auf 5 Sterne achten. Ich weiß natürlich, dass der Unterschied zwischen 4 und 5 Sternen manchmal in nem fehlenden Gurtwarner liegen kann. Aber trotzdem. Und gerade bei nem Audi, also Premium, würde ich schon 5 Sterne erwarten.


In meinen Augen ist ein TT kein Familienauto. Man sollte also den Einsatzzweck eines Fahrzeuges schon im Auge behalten bei der Bewertung.

Außerdem werden potentielle Käufer ohne Kinder "im Kindersitzalter" auch auf Isofix und ähnliche Dinge verzichten können. 
Das hat also nix mit "Premium" oder "billig" zu tun.


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. März 2015)

Hmmm...
Es gibt noch Neuwagen wo ISOFIX nicht zur Serienausstattung gehört??
Dachte das sei für alle Neuwagen ab Anfang 2012 Pflicht.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. März 2015)

> So jedoch muss man davon ausgehen, dass der neue TT sicherheitstechnisch auf einer Stufe mit z.B. dem Dacia Sandero steht.



Wen man den dacia sandreo den aktuellen test mit ihm machen würde dan hätte er warscheinlich nur 2 oder 3 sterne weil ihm die ganzen asistenssysteme fehlen und auch die fahrgastzelle ist ja auch nicht die neuste.


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist ein TT kein Familienauto. Man sollte also den Einsatzzweck eines Fahrzeuges schon im Auge behalten bei der Bewertung.



Gerade auch bei einem sportlichen Auto wäre mit eine 5 Sterne Wertung wichtig. 




ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wen man den dacia sandreo den aktuellen test mit ihm machen würde dan hätte er warscheinlich nur 2 oder 3 sterne weil ihm die ganzen asistenssysteme fehlen und auch die fahrgastzelle ist ja auch nicht die neuste.



Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass beide sicherheitstechnisch auf einer Stufe stehen. NCAP impliziert dies aber. Beides 4 Sterne Autos und somit "gleich sicher".  Nicht jeder weiß, dass NCAP über die Jahre immer weiter verschärft wird. 


Ist doch auch nicht so wichtig. Für Audi isses halt marketingtechnisch ein Fail. Der TT wird irgendwann nachgetestet werden und dann bekommt der auch die 5 Sterne.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. März 2015)

> Für Audi isses halt marketingtechnisch ein Fail. Der TT wird irgendwann  nachgetestet werden und dann bekommt der auch die 5 Sterne.



stimmt aber ob der image schaden so groß ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wer ihn haben will der kauft sich ihn, hätten sie ihn 2014 getestet dan hätte er die 5 sterne locker erreicht.

Das gilt leider nicht für den neuen Opel/Vauxhall Vivaro bzw Renault Trafic die teile haben seiten/beifahrerairbag nicht serienmäßig dementsprechend ist das ergebnis.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=175DwsXW4cc


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> stimmt aber ob der image schaden so groß ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
> ]



Naja, bestimmt nicht so schlimm, wie beim ersten TT.


----------



## Ruptet (14. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Naja, bestimmt nicht so schlimm, wie beim ersten TT.





Der reiht sich nahtlos zum A2 ein.


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

Was war mit dem A2?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2015)

Ich verlasse mich sowieso nicht auf ncap.
Die Tests von dem "Insurance Institute for Highway Safesty" (IIHS), vorallem den "small overlap Test" finde ich persönlich aussagekräftiger.

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCQ7rCjQe2LSyl9uT7A9Zr4g


----------



## ASD_588 (14. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich verlasse mich sowieso nicht auf ncap.
> Die Tests von dem "Insurance Institute for Highway Safesty" (IIHS), vorallem den "small overlap Test" finde ich persönlich aussagekräftiger.



Vorallem beim small overlap hat sich doch einiges getan wen man die aktuellen und die von damals vergleicht damals hat es die ganze türe weggerissen und heute bleibt die türe dran.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Vorallem beim small overlap hat sich doch einiges getan wen man die aktuellen und die von damals vergleicht damals hat es die ganze türe weggerissen und heute bleibt die türe dran.


Genau. Und sowas ist eine der häufigsten Unfallszenaren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2015)

Ich finde 5 Sterne sollte es sowieso nur mit Käfig, Sicherheitskraftstoffzelle, Schalensitz und 5 Punkt Gurt geben. Denn wie sollte man so ein Auto bewerten? 9/5 Sterne? 

Und was trägt nicht serienmäßiges Isofix zur Crashsicherheit bei?  Wenn man es unbedingt braucht, dann soll man es halt kaufen oder nachrüsten.


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. März 2015)

Hab du erstmal Kinder, und befass dich dann mal mit Kindersitzen und deren befestigung.
Wühl dich mal durch die ganzen Tests von Kindersitzen, und du wirst sehen/lesen, das ISOfix Sitze/Schalen grundsätzlich besser abschneiden.
Wenn man dann aber ein Auto hat, wo es nicht drin ist kann man es theoretisch Nachrüsten. Nur ist das je nach Auto mehr oder weniger aufwendig.
Zudem bekommt man den Nachrüstsatz auch nicht kostenlos.

Und dafür das ISOfix von Römer UND dem VAG Konzern entwickelt wurde halte ich es für Arm, das nichtmal die Autos aus diesem Konzern es Serienmäßig drin haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2015)

Wozu sollte ein Sportwagen eine Kindersitzbefestigung serienmäßig haben? 99% aller TT sehen nie einen Kindersitz. Man kann es ja als Aufpreis nehmen. Wer es will nimmt es und gut ist es. Absolut sinnfrei das als Serie anzubieten.




Magogan schrieb:


> Und wegen des durch den Bordstein verursachten  Schadens habe ich jetzt ernsthaft einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Laut einem  Urteil des OLG Hamm habe ich tatsächlich relativ gute  Erfolgsaussichten.


 Das geilste, was ich seit langer Zeit zum Thema Auto gelesen habe. Du rumpelst eine Bordsteinkante hoch und wunderst dich das dein Auto kaputt ist? Und dann den Bordstein verklagen?  Ich bepiss mich gleich. Kauf dir einen Trophy Truck, mit dem kann man Bordsteinkanten bis 150 km/h problemlos mitnehmen.


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

Ich bin froh, dass mein Auto Isofix serienmäßig hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2015)

Bezahlt hast du es auch, obwohl es nicht in der Aufpreisliste war. Geschenkt gibt es nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass mein Auto Isofix serienmäßig hat.


Wieso?
Und da Kindersitze hinten auch nicht immer reinpasssen, gibt es auch mit Isofix Probleme.


----------



## Beam39 (14. März 2015)

@King

Konnte gestern den 335i mal kurz erleben, morgen nehme ich ihn genauer auseinander  Aber eins steht für mich fest: Der n54 ist ein brutaler Motor! Das Teil schiebt gewaltig an und hat selbst auf Winterreifen null Traktionsprobleme. Der hat die Sportautomatik drin, M-Paket (mit Fahrwerk) und das M-Aerodynamikpaket. Ich bin gespannt wie sich das fährt morgen, aber als Beifahrer hat sich alles sehr sportlich knackig angefühlt.

Aber absolut geflashed bin ich von dem Motor. Die Soundkulisse die im Fahrzeug entsteht ist nicht einfach nur typisch R6, man kann quasi hören wie ein Turbo aufhört und der andere eingreift, diese entstehende Symphonie - Gänsehaut! Auch die Charakteristik des Motors hat sich sehr beeindruckend angefühlt. Untenrum Bums ohne Ende, ohne dass ihm dabei Obenrum die Luft ausgeht - im Gegenteil.

Was besonders cool war: Der hat wohl ne Performance-Anlage drunter. Unter Last hat man im Innenraum keinen störend laute Lärmpegel gehabt und beim untertourigen Fahren war absolut nix wahrzunehmen. Ich bin dann mal ausgestiegen und hab ihn Beschleunigen lassen - alter! So rotzig laut kreischend und Innen hört man nichts von.

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Kiste Serie ist. Laut Vorbesitzer hat er lediglich die Getriebesoftware von Alpina bekommen, aber so wie das Ding anschob bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher. Ich saß auch das erste Mal in einem 335i und hab deswegen kein Fahrzeug dass ich als Referenz nehmen könnte, aber rein vom Gefühl her war das zu gewaltig für 306ps. Er ist ein paar mal gegen den 645i beschleunigt und hat ihn wohl jedes mal mit mindestens einer Wagenlänge bis 160kmh stehengelassen.

Hoffentlich findest du einen passenden, wirklich Sahne Sahne Sahne. Für mich persönlich würde nur ne Limo als Facelift in Frage kommen, aber die Teile sind mit gewünschter Ausstattung bei fast 30k, was mir dann für nen "normalen" gebrauchten 3er doch zu viel ist. Da leg ich lieber paar Kröten rauf und hol mir nen C63


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Und da Kindersitze hinten auch nicht immer reinpasssen, gibt es auch mit Isofix Probleme.


Und genau deswegen haben die Sitzhersteller kompatibilitätslisten.  

Bei meinem Focus hab ich die ISOfix Schiene nachgrüstet.
War nicht wirklich ein Problem. Leider gibt's aber auch Autos, wo das nicht so unproblematisch geht.
Und hätte ich ich Anfang 2012 gewusst, das es ne EU Verordnung gibt, nach der es Pflicht ist, das ISOfix Serienmäßig eingebaut sein muß, hätte ich das direkt und kostenfrei meinen Händler machen lassen.
So musste ich die Schienen erstmal kaufen und einbauen. 
Hat mich 40,-€ und ne Stunde Zeitgekostet.
Hätte ich es machen lassen, hätte mich der Spaß für "nur" eine Seite ca. 150 bis 200 € gekostet. Beide Seiten wären auf 200 bis 250 € gewesen.


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bezahlt hast du es auch, obwohl es nicht in der Aufpreisliste war. Geschenkt gibt es nichts.



Ja, aber ich muss mir keine Gedanken ums Nachrüsten machen. Das reicht ja wohl als Argument.


----------



## Ruptet (14. März 2015)

Ach du Kacke ... ich seh unseren Audi wieder Kosten verursachen


----------



## Cinnayum (14. März 2015)

Der 335i wiegt einfach 400-500kg weniger als der dicke 6er. Das ist normal mit dem Anschub.

Ich hatte meinen E46 330xd auf ca. 260 PS getunt und der ging sowas von irre los. Der 5er kommt im Verhältnis dazu mit Heckantrieb und dem viel zu hohen Gewicht einfach überhaupt nicht aus dem Quark.
Aber es ist auch nur ein "Gefühl", da der weniger in die Magengrube haut, weil der Turbo nicht so punktgenau einsetzt, sondern viel sanfter. Der F10/11 verschleiert das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl total.
Das ist das Einzige, was ich von meinem 3er vermisse. Aber nicht sooo oft  .

Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Passat Bluedings Diesel für die DR nach Holland. Danach wieder in mein Auto und dann merkt man erst, wie sehr das die eigene Wahrnehmung verzerrt, wenn man das gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Magogan (14. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wozu sollte ein Sportwagen eine Kindersitzbefestigung serienmäßig haben? 99% aller TT sehen nie einen Kindersitz. Man kann es ja als Aufpreis nehmen. Wer es will nimmt es und gut ist es. Absolut sinnfrei das als Serie anzubieten.
> 
> 
> 
> Das geilste, was ich seit langer Zeit zum Thema Auto gelesen habe. Du rumpelst eine Bordsteinkante hoch und wunderst dich das dein Auto kaputt ist? Und dann den Bordstein verklagen?  Ich bepiss mich gleich. Kauf dir einen Trophy Truck, mit dem kann man Bordsteinkanten bis 150 km/h problemlos mitnehmen.


Bei einem "Sportwagen" mit 4 oder 5 Sitzen macht so eine Kindersitzbefestigung schon mehr Sinn, bei 2 Sitzen aber tatsächlich irgendwie nicht...

Und ich habe (noch) niemanden verklagt. Meiner Rechtsauffassung nach ist der Parkplatzbetreiber haftbar, wenn bei bestimmungsgemäßer Nutzung dieses Parkplatzes Schäden am Auto entstehen. Und ein anderes Auto ist auch bis fast an den Bordstein rangefahren in der selben Parklücke und da war höchstens ein Millimeter Platz zwischen Bordstein und Unterboden des Autos. Das war auch nur Glück, dass da kein Schaden entstanden ist.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2015)

Nur ist der TT ein 2+2 Sitzer, hinten sollten nur Personen bis 1,45m Größe sitzen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. März 2015)

Ja und wann sitzt da mal jemand?  Ich habe noch nie gesehen das in so einer Kiste 4 Leute saßen


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja und wann sitzt da mal jemand?  Ich habe noch nie gesehen das in so einer Kiste 4 Leute saßen



liest du mal weiter als drei Posts zurück? Es ging um Kindersitze "in so einer Kiste".


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. März 2015)

Ja. Weiß ich. Aber sowas kauft sich niemand als Pampersbomber. Was bringt es wenn du damit ein Kindersitu befestigen kannst, aber eh kein Kinderwagen in den Kofferraum bekommst.


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2015)

Wenn der Rücksitz im TT geteilt klappbar ist, bekommt man da auch nen Kinderwagen rein.


----------



## s-icon (14. März 2015)

In den TT bekommt man auch ohne umklappen einen Kinderwagen rein, mein Nachbar ist Jahrelang ein TTRS mit Kind rumgefahren.
Wieso sollte man mit einem Kind ein Pampersbomber benötigen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja. Weiß ich. Aber sowas kauft sich niemand als Pampersbomber. Was bringt es wenn du damit ein Kindersitu befestigen kannst, aber eh kein Kinderwagen in den Kofferraum bekommst.


Nö, aber als Zweitwagen.
Wenn ich meinen Sohn vom Kindergarten abhole, braucht er nen Kindersitz. 3,5 Jahre alt und 1,05m groß.
Also muss er in nem Kindersitz sitzen. Eine Sitzerhöhung ist nicht ausreichend.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> In den TT bekommt man auch ohne umklappen einen Kinderwagen rein, mein Nachbar ist Jahrelang ein TTRS mit Kind rumgefahren.
> Wieso sollte man mit einem Kind ein Pampersbomber benötigen?


Meine ich ja auch nicht. Ne Limusine würde ich da aber schon vorziehen. Muss ja kein Van sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich habe (noch) niemanden verklagt. Meiner Rechtsauffassung nach ist der Parkplatzbetreiber haftbar, wenn bei bestimmungsgemäßer Nutzung dieses Parkplatzes Schäden am Auto entstehen. Und ein anderes Auto ist auch bis fast an den Bordstein rangefahren in der selben Parklücke und da war höchstens ein Millimeter Platz zwischen Bordstein und Unterboden des Autos. Das war auch nur Glück, dass da kein Schaden entstanden ist.



Ich suche mir den nächsten Parkplatz und fahre vollgas gegen eine Laterne. Meiner Auffassung nach müsste die da nicht stehen.  Der Bordstein war nicht unsichtbar und wenn du da draufbretterst hast du halt pech. Der ist dort sicherlich nicht ohne Grund plaziert worden. Bordsteine sollen verhindern das Autos dort fahren. Die sind nicht dazu gemacht das Autos drüberfahren.

Ich habe auch noch nie einen Parkplatz/Parkhaus/Sontige Straße gesehen, wo man bei normaler Nutzung sein Auto kaputt fahren muss. Zahl den Schaden einfach bevor da noch mehr dazukommt und lern draus das du nicht überall rüberbrettern kannst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @King
> 
> Konnte gestern den 335i mal kurz erleben, morgen nehme ich ihn genauer auseinander  Aber eins steht für mich fest: Der n54 ist ein brutaler Motor! Das Teil schiebt gewaltig an und hat selbst auf Winterreifen null Traktionsprobleme. Der hat die Sportautomatik drin, M-Paket (mit Fahrwerk) und das M-Aerodynamikpaket. Ich bin gespannt wie sich das fährt morgen, aber als Beifahrer hat sich alles sehr sportlich knackig angefühlt.
> 
> ...



Die Dinger gehen schon ganz ordentlich, ich weiß 
Von der Charakteristik her ist der auch ziemlich perfekt und fährt sich wie ein großvolumiger Sauger.
Meistens streuen die leistungsmäßig auch etwas nach oben.
Wenn der optimiert ist, sollte ein gewisser Traktionsmangel in den ersten beiden Gängen auftreten 
Bei mir muss es aber auf alle Fälle ein Coupé sein. Die Limo mag ich nicht leiden.
Noch ne andere Hausnummer ist ein N54 mit RB-Turbos. Das ist krank 
Achja, bei Turbos laufen Synchron und sind gleich groß (Biturbo) und erzeugen nur einen sehr geringen serienmäßigen Ladedruck von etwa 0,5bar. Deshalb merkt man auch fast nicht, dass das ein Turbomotor ist.
Und der Performance ESD ist ein Muss  Eintragungsfrei und mit einem top Klang. Mit Downpipes dann perfekt.


----------



## Magogan (15. März 2015)

@TheBadFrag: Das hat man aber nicht so einfach gesehen, dass das nicht passt. Bei Laternen kann ich das gut einschätzen, da fahre ich auch nicht dagegen, aber bei Bordsteinen? Alle anderen Autos, die dort standen, standen auch mit den Reifen am Bordstein bzw. der Parkplatzabgrenzung oder wie man das nennen möchte. Also ging ich davon aus, dass auch meines dort hinpasst. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass das irgendwo nicht gepasst hat mit dem Bordstein, abgesehen von dem einen Mal jetzt. Wenn mein Auto tiefergelegt wäre oder so, würde ich das ja einsehen, dass es nicht überall passen kann. Ist es aber nicht.

Na ja, mal sehen, was der Rechtsanwalt dazu sagt. Der kostet mich ja nichts, da ich eh rechtsschutzversichert bin.


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2015)

Du schriebst dazu erst was von Verkehrssicherungspflicht.... Da wird ein schallendes Gelächter durchs Büro gehen... Kleiner Vergleich dazu: Mein Dad ist letztes Jahr am Morgen nach einem Unwetter auf einer Bundesstraße nach Hannover rein in das durch Dreck "verdeckte" Loch eines offenen Gullideckels gefahren. Keine Schilder, keine Barken kein gar nix - die wussten einfach nix von dem Loch. Auch auf Vernachlässigung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht "gepokert" - Antwort lautete: Er hätte das Loch doch durch langsames Heranfahren erkennen können. Schönes Ding: Reifen/Felge (schön 225er 18"er), Federbein, Querlenker, Frontschürze und "Kleinkram" im Arsch gewesen.


----------



## Magogan (15. März 2015)

Hmm, das sollte aber ein eindeutiger Fall sein, hat da ein Gericht entschieden?


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2015)

Ja, von denen kam diese Antwort !


----------



## Beam39 (15. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Achja, bei Turbos laufen Synchron und sind gleich groß (Biturbo) und erzeugen nur einen sehr geringen serienmäßigen Ladedruck von etwa 0,5bar. Deshalb merkt man auch fast nicht, dass das ein Turbomotor ist.



Tatsächlich, ich hatte das völlig anders in Erinnerung, frag mich nur woher!? Ich dachte nämlich der hat einen kleiner für den unteren Drehzahlbereich und einen Größeren für Obenrum  Is ja auch scheiss egal, auf jedenfall is der Motor ne Granate


----------



## Magogan (15. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja, von denen kam diese Antwort !


Welches Gericht war das? Dann kann ich dort hinziehen und muss im Winter den Gehweg nicht räumen, man hätte ja langsamer gehen können, dann wäre man auch nicht gestürzt 

Ich bin manchmal froh, dass es Fail-Videos von Autounfällen gibt. Dann weiß ich schon mal, wie man es nicht macht xD Da sind manchmal echt dumme Unfälle dabei, wo ich mir manchmal denke: "Wieso bremst der nicht statt auf seiner Vorfahrt zu beharren?"


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. März 2015)

@Magogan
Fälle sind oft nicht eindeutig und Gesetze sind in Deutschland Auslegungssache (wir haben kein Fallrecht wie z.B. in den USA,
in Deutschland kann  Gericht A anders entscheiden als Gericht B). 
Theoretisch bestünde also die Chance, dass dein Anwalt dich nicht gleich auslacht (schließlich will er ja Geld verdienen) und
wenigstens nach einer Deckungszusage bei deiner Versicherung anfragt.

Trotzdem solltest du dein eigenes Verhalten hinterfragen. Im Straßenverkehr ist Vorsicht angesagt. Wenn man einparkt, fährt man die letzten cm langsam.
Jedenfalls mache ich das so. Auch wenn der Bordstein niedrig ist, muss man ja nicht mit dem Reifen volle Pulle gegen fahren.
Außerdem sieht man doch öfter mal, dass Leute hängen bleiben- in seltenen Fällen gar die Schürze abreißen.

Mein letztes Auto (A4 Limo) war auch nicht tiefer gelegt und trotzdem hab ich mit der Lippe manchmal aufgesetzt. Also Radio beim Einparken leiser drehen
und auf Geräusche achten. Beim leisesten Schaben stop und Stück zurück. Falls Beifahrer an Bord, vorher aussteigen lassen.
Oder- falls man nichts im Kofferraum verstauen will- eben einfach rückwärts einparken.

In den meisten Fällen sollte man aber schon sehen, ob es knapp wird.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Theoretisch bestünde also die Chance, dass dein Anwalt dich nicht gleich auslacht (schließlich will er ja Geld verdienen) und
> wenigstens nach einer Deckungszusage bei deiner Versicherung anfragt.



Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist es nur ein Kratzer, da verdient der doch kaum dran.


----------



## Magogan (15. März 2015)

Ich bin ja nicht mit 100 gegen den Bordstein gefahren, aber noch langsamer zu fahren, hätte auch nichts gebracht, dann wäre der Kratzer eben 2 cm kürzer. Wäre aber trotzdem ein Kratzer. Aber in Zukunft passe ich besser auf, man kann es aber auch nicht immer sehen. Und ich bin ja nun auch kein schlechter Autofahrer, weil ich die Bordsteinhöhe und sich davor befindende Absenkungen (sofern ich sie überhaupt sehen kann) nicht richtig einschätze.


----------



## keinnick (15. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Alle anderen Autos, die dort standen, standen auch mit den Reifen am Bordstein bzw. der Parkplatzabgrenzung oder wie man das nennen möchte.



Ich glaube Parkplatzabgrenzung trifft es in dem Fall eher. Nur weil die aussieht wie ein Bordstein und ungefähr die selbe Höhe hat, sind das trotzdem zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Da wirst Du mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht wahrscheinlich nicht weit kommen. 

Wäre die Parkplatzabgrenzung eine 50cm hohe Mauer oder eine Hecke gewesen, hättest Du ja auch vorher gestoppt. Hier gibt's diese hohen "Bordsteine" auf den meisten Supermarkt-Parkplätzen auch aber man hält am besten ein Stück vorher an wenn man keinen SUV fährt. Die Parkplätze sind ja lang genug.


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe ist es nur ein Kratzer, da verdient der doch kaum dran.


Der Anwalt rechnet die Erstberatung seines Mandanten und das Erstellen und Versenden eines Schriftstücks an die eigene
Rechtsschutzversicherung mit selbiger ab.
Da spielt die Schadenhöhe noch keine Rolle und die gegnerische Versicherung ist noch gar nicht involviert.
Trotzdem ist die Summe schon dreistellig- für ein paar Minuten Aufwand.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag: Das hat man aber nicht so einfach gesehen, dass das nicht passt. Bei Laternen kann ich das gut einschätzen, da fahre ich auch nicht dagegen, aber bei Bordsteinen? Alle anderen Autos, die dort standen, standen auch mit den Reifen am Bordstein bzw. der Parkplatzabgrenzung oder wie man das nennen möchte. Also ging ich davon aus, dass auch meines dort hinpasst. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass das irgendwo nicht gepasst hat mit dem Bordstein, abgesehen von dem einen Mal jetzt. Wenn mein Auto tiefergelegt wäre oder so, würde ich das ja einsehen, dass es nicht überall passen kann. Ist es aber nicht.
> 
> Na ja, mal sehen, was der Rechtsanwalt dazu sagt. Der kostet mich ja nichts, da ich eh rechtsschutzversichert bin.


Ich fahre niemals mit dem Reifen bis an die Kante? Was soll das denn bringen? Man kann auch einfach mit der Stoßstange davor anhalten und das Auto steht genauso gut. Wenn du nicht weist wie groß dein Auto ist, dann würde ich vorne und hinten jeweils eine Kamera nachrüsten.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2015)

Doch, auch bei einer Erstberatung spielt der Streitwert eine Rolle. Diese sollten je nach Umfang bei 0,5-2,5 liegen. Sind aber bei 190€ zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer gedeckelt.
Ebenso Briefe, Telefonate etc. diese außergerichtlichen Tätigkeiten werden ebenso mit 0,5-2,5 abgerechnet.

Insgesamt lohnt es sich für den Anwalt nicht wirklich, sind auch nicht nur "paar Minuten".


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. März 2015)

Dann hast du eben andere Erfahrungen gemacht als ich oder dein Anwalt ist einfach preiswerter.
Von meinem Anwalt hier in Leipzig hab ich keine Abrechnungen eingefordert, weil mir eigentlich egal ist, was meine Versicherung bezahlen muss-
Hauptsache, sie bezahlt.
Ich hab aber zwischenzeitlich mal in Wiesbaden gewohnt und von meinem dortigen Anwalt hab ich die Abrechnung immer unaufgefordert als
Kopie erhalten.
15 Min Erstberatung plus Abschicken eines Standardbriefes (für den die Sekretärin weniger als 5 Min braucht und der Anwalt nur unterschreibt)
haben rund 400€ gekostet.

Da die Kanzlei laufende Kosten hat, die auch ohne Vertretung von Mandanten entstehen, wird jeder Anwalt diesen Betrag gerne nebenbei
mitnehmen- selbst wenn es nur 190€ netto wären, Es sei denn, die Kanzlei ist so überlastet, dass sie solche peanuts ablehnen kann.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2015)

Die Gebühren sind im RVG geregelt:
RVG - Einzelnorm


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Is ja auch scheiss egal, auf jedenfall is der Motor ne Granate








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. März 2015)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das jetzt zu weit führt. Es gibt nicht nur $34, sondern u.a. auch $2.
Ich hab jetzt extra nochmal die Rechnungen raus gesucht. Meine RS-Versicherung hat eine 1. Rechnung über 402,82€ erhalten und beglichen.
Die 190€ für die Erstberatung wurden erst in der letzten Rechnung angerechnet.
Das kann damit zusammen hängen, dass es von Anfang an auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung hinauslief (und somit weitere Rechnungen 
eingeplant waren).
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Rechtsabteilung der Versicherung ihr Veto eingelegt hätte, wenn dieses Vorgehen ungesetzlich oder
auch nur unüblich gewesen wäre.

Wir müssen aber nicht weiter über die Höhe streiten oder spekulieren. Egal ob 190€, 212,82€ oder 402,82€. Es ist leicht verdientes Geld
für 20 Min Arbeit. Dagegen sind die Stundensätze in Autowerkstätten- um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen- ja geradezu human.


----------



## nfsgame (15. März 2015)

Irgendwie interessant, wenn Leute unter akuter Überschätzung der Motorisierung des eigenen Autos "leiden"... Gerade nach Hildesheim hin (über Land) und ganze Zeit nen Polo 9n hinter mir gehabt. Zur Info: Ich im Signum von meinem Dad mitm 3,0l CDTI unterwegs gewesen. Ich dreimal ganz normal ausm Dorf raus im vierten Gang und dreimal sehe ich es hinter mir wieder einscheren... Und jetzt wirklich ohne, dass ich durchgedrückt hätte - zweimal davon ist mir nicht mal aufgefallen, dass Tusse ausgeschert war ... Auch wenn das Heck gecleant ist: Die beiden Auspuffschächte sollten doch "Vorwarnung" genug sein, dass der besser anziehen könnte als ein Polo, oder? Inner Stadt zischte sie übrigens dann an mir vorbei... Mit Volldampf in den ersten Blitzer  - auf dem Heck ein stolzes "1.2" .


----------



## norse (15. März 2015)

Wie ich solche Idioten liebe ... innerorts am besten schon mit 70 und kaum das Ortsausgangsschild in sicht sind die schon auf 120. Bei uns hats einen deswegn in einen Traktor gebracht. Wollte umbedingt am Ortsausgang den weit entfernet Traktor überholen, nur blöd das der nach Links geblinkt und abgebogen ist ... und am Ortsausgang (noch vor dem Schild!!) mit 80 gegen ein großen Traktor ist halt mist, vorallem mit nem Kleinwagen. Nur gut das dem Bauern nix passiert ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. März 2015)

Oder innerorts rasen und außerorts dann rumschleichen...


----------



## Magogan (15. März 2015)

Und das beste ist, dass wegen solchen Leuten die Versicherung für das eigene Auto teurer ist, als sie sein könnte...


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Wie ich solche Idioten liebe ... innerorts am besten schon mit 70 und kaum das Ortsausgangsschild in sicht sind die schon auf 120. Bei uns hats einen deswegn in einen Traktor gebracht. Wollte umbedingt am Ortsausgang den weit entfernet Traktor überholen, nur blöd das der nach Links geblinkt und abgebogen ist ... und am Ortsausgang (noch vor dem Schild!!) mit 80 gegen ein großen Traktor ist halt mist, vorallem mit nem Kleinwagen. Nur gut das dem Bauern nix passiert ist.



Ein Traktor mit funktionierendem Blinker der auch noch benutzt wird ist ja wie im Märchen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. März 2015)

Beim Traktor sind sie selten kaputt, meistens sinds die Wagen
Also Blinker gehen bei uns alle, das größere Problem wird eher sein dass sie oft dreckig sind.
Mein Onkel wollte vor zwei Jahren auch mal nach links in den Hof rein, und von dem weiß ich, dass er seit 30 Jahren jedesmal blinkt beim abbiegen, weil er wegen Wagen nix sieht.
Blinkt also, sieht ein Auto hinter sich warten und will abbiegen, zack hängts Mähwerk in der Autotür.
“Blinker wegen der Sonne nicht gesehen"


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessant, wenn Leute unter akuter Überschätzung der Motorisierung des eigenen Autos "leiden"...



Ist mir auch mal passiert, ich 75-80 bei erlaubten 60. Golf GTI wollte den vermeintlichen Opa BMW überholen, mit 100-120 in den Blitzer rein


----------



## watercooled (15. März 2015)

Muss ich auch noch paar raushauen


----------



## Kusanar (16. März 2015)

Hatte vor einer Woche ein Erlebnis der sonderbaren Art.

Gemütlich im Ort spazieren gegangen, kommt von hinten ein Kompakter mit aufgeklebten Blümchen an den hinteren Seiten angeschossen, biegt rechts in eine Parklücke ein, bremst kurz runter, gibt dann Gas und rast hinten aus der Lücke raus, über den Bordstein auf den Gehweg, über den Gehweg in eine Plakatwand. So ganz nebenbei hats auch noch den rechts davon geparkten Polo am vorderen Kotflügel erwischt.

Was würde jeder normale Mensch machen?
- Motor aus, aussteigen, ärgern wie dumm man eben war weil man Bremse und Gas vertauscht hat. Selber bei der Polizei melden.

Was macht die junge Fahrerin des blümchenbeklebten Wagens?
- Rally-Gang rein, rückwärts wieder raus auf die Strasse und mit Vollgas abdampfen. Dabei noch nicht mal bemerken, dass man das vordere Kennzeichen verloren hat. Also nach 2 Minuten wieder am Ort des Geschehens auftauchen, eine mitfahrende Kollegin aussteigen lassen zum Kennzeichen suchen. Der nette Hinweis meinerseits, dass ich das Kennzeichen notiert  habe und die Polizei gleich mal hier sei, es also besser wäre hier zu  warten bevor man alles schlimmer macht, wird gekonnt ignoriert. Lieber dampft man mit dem Tatfahrzeug aber wieder ab, weil man hier ja nicht allzulange rumstehen möchte.

Das beste kommt aber noch:

Ende letzter Woche die Lokalzeitung aufgeschlagen. Grinst mir ein Fahrzeug entgegen - Kompaktwagen, Blümchen am Heck aufgeklebt, neben der Fahrbahn in einem Rinnsal geparkt... die junge Fahrerin wurde bis zum (vermutlich) nicht gewollten Einparken im Rinnsal durch einen jungen Fahrer ersetzt, der leider ebenso wenig wie die ursprüngliche Lenkerin einen Führerschein besitzt.

Und das allerbeste:

Weder dem jungen Fräulein noch dem jungen Herrn gehörte das Auto, auch nicht deren Eltern oder Schwestern oder Brüdern. Das Fahrzeug war von einem Nachbarn "ausgeliehen".

Wie kann man nur so doof sein?


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> *Wie kann man nur so doof sein?*



Wie man so blöd sein kann, werden wir hier nicht verstehen können.
Man kann höchstens mal schätzen, wie viele es von den Bekloppten in Deutschland gibt.
Sagen wir mit gutem Willen,* 1%* der Deutschen sind bekloppt.
Das sind bei ca. 80mio Einwohnern --> schon *800.000* Bekloppte denen wir täglich begegnen könnten.
Nachtrag für Bildhaftigkeit --> Frankfurt am Main hat z.B. "nur" 687.775 Einwohner.


----------



## Kusanar (16. März 2015)

Ja, manchmal hatt man fast schon das Gefühl, nur von Idioten umgeben zu sehen.

Wäre in der Mittagspause fast unter einem Auto gelandet...
keine Ahnung wo die Fahrerin hingeguckt hat, jedenfalls nicht nach vorne.


----------



## marvinj (16. März 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hatte vor einer Woche ein Erlebnis der sonderbaren Art.
> 
> Gemütlich im Ort spazieren gegangen, kommt von hinten ein Kompakter mit aufgeklebten Blümchen an den hinteren Seiten angeschossen, biegt rechts in eine Parklücke ein, bremst kurz runter, gibt dann Gas und rast hinten aus der Lücke raus, über den Bordstein auf den Gehweg, über den Gehweg in eine Plakatwand. So ganz nebenbei hats auch noch den rechts davon geparkten Polo am vorderen Kotflügel erwischt.
> 
> ...



Da fällt mir ein netter Spruch zu ein: Es gibts zwei Dinge die grenzenlos sind:
Das Universum und die Menschliche Dummheit xD
Die Polizei hat aber sicher die ein oder andere Anzeige erstattet?


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein netter Spruch zu ein: Es gibts zwei Dinge die grenzenlos sind:
> Das Universum und die Menschliche Dummheit xD



Meinste echt das Universum ist grenzenlos?


----------



## marvinj (16. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meinste echt das Universum ist grenzenlos?



Einstein meinte folgendes:
ZITATE-ONLINE.DE +++ Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum ... (Zitate: Sprüche / Wissenschaftler)
Ich denke, irgendwo gibt es auch Grenzen im Universum, aber die wird man nicht richtig wahrnehmen können, denn der Faktor Zeit spielt eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Meinste echt das Universum ist grenzenlos?



Ja ist es. Es dehnt sich sogar aus. Die Frage ist nur, wo hinein dehnt es sich aus...


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2015)

Das war doch die Fortsetzung des spruches


----------



## Magogan (16. März 2015)

Hmm, mein Anwalt meint, dass keine Verkehrssicherungspflichtverletzung des Parkplatzbetreibers vorliegt. Schade eigentlich, in Amerika hätte ich jetzt wohl 100000 Dollar Schadensersatz bekommen oder so xD

Na ja, im Prinzip ist das eh egal, bei so einem alten Auto sinkt der Wert durch solche Kratzer eh nicht richtig. Mal sehen, was die bei Fiat hinbekommen für 250 Euro oder so, am Donnerstag lasse ich meinen Wagen da, um ein paar Schäden ausbessern zu lassen. Die machen das vielleicht nicht so professionell wie andere, dafür zahle ich aber auch keine 1000 Euro und es sieht danach zumindest besser aus als vorher.  Irgendwie scheint Fiat einen besseren Service zu haben als andere Hersteller, was bei den niedrigen Preisen verwunderlich ist. Ich könnte wohl auch eine freie Werkstatt suchen, aber ich bezweifle, dass ich eine gute finde. Zumindest hab ich das bisher noch nicht in der Umgebung.

Apropos Dummheit: Ein Kumpel hat auch fast einen Unfall gebaut und das ohne Führerschein...


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Apropos Dummheit: Ein Kumpel hat auch fast einen Unfall gebaut und das ohne Führerschein...



Das war jetzt aber nicht einer der beiden von der letzten Seite, oder?


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Anwalt meint, dass keine Verkehrssicherungspflichtverletzung des Parkplatzbetreibers vorliegt. Schade eigentlich, in Amerika hätte ich jetzt wohl 100000 Dollar Schadensersatz bekommen oder so xD



Warum? Ist Dir Deine 100.000$ teure Ming-Vase im Kofferraum umgefallen und kaputt gegangen?  Für Schadensersatz musst Du natürlich auch einen entsprechenden Schaden nachweisen...  Ansonsten verbrenne Dich einfach an nem Kaffee bei Mc Donalds... Die Hand, die danach weh tut lässt sich schwieriger beziffern


----------



## s-icon (16. März 2015)

Seit dem Kratzer hat er Angst vor Bordsteinen und ist nicht mehr fähig Bordsteine hochzufahren


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2015)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
Volvo vs. Garage: Garage gewinnt knapp und Volvo trägt Schürfwunden davon .


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
> Volvo vs. Garage: Garage gewinnt knapp und Volvo trägt Schürfwunden davon .



Kenn ich... Als ich vor 2 Jahren umgezogen bin und das (glaube ich) 3. Mal in die Garage gefahren bin, hat mein Auto damals ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Geräusch vergisst man so schnell nicht.   Seit dem achte ich penibel drauf, nicht schräg, in ner Kurve, whatever, sondern genau gerade rein zu fahren. Das wird sonst teuer


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2015)

Gerade geht bei meiner Garage nicht weil in relativ kurzem Abstand gegenüber Parkplätze sind die meistens(wie heute) belegt sind...


----------



## s-icon (16. März 2015)

enge Parkplätze kenne ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (16. März 2015)

Ein Hoch auf den Fünf Türer.


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2015)

Das Problem ist nicht die Garage, sondern das (zu) breite Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie man so blöd sein kann, werden wir hier nicht verstehen können.
> Man kann höchstens mal schätzen, wie viele es von den Bekloppten in Deutschland gibt.
> Sagen wir mit gutem Willen,* 1%* der Deutschen sind bekloppt.
> Das sind bei ca. 80mio Einwohnern --> schon *800.000* Bekloppte denen wir täglich begegnen könnten.
> Nachtrag für Bildhaftigkeit --> Frankfurt am Main hat z.B. "nur" 687.775 Einwohner.



Du willst also damit ausdrücken das alle die in Frankfurt am Main leben  sind? 

Ok, dann fahre ich da mal lieber weit rundrum. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die Garage, sondern das (zu) breite Auto.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Am gelisten ist sowieso, wenn man die Fahrräder auf dem Dach nach dem Urlaub mit Hilfe der Garage abläd.    ...kann mir zum Glück mit passieren...


----------



## Zerfall385 (16. März 2015)

@TheBadFrag lieber um Offenbach nen großen bogen machen 
In Frankfurt/M ist es gar net so schlimm


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2015)

TheBadFrag;7253687[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]Du willst also damit ausdrücken das alle die in Frankfurt am Main leben[/B]  sind?
> 
> Ok, dann fahre ich da mal lieber weit rundrum.
> 
> ...



 Nein, das sollte nur mal die einfache zahlenmäßige Masse verdeutlichen, ich hab nichts gegen Frankfurter.....die sind ganz lecker.


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2015)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag lieber um Offenbach nen großen bogen machen
> In Frankfurt/M ist es gar net so schlimm



Das nimmt sich beides nicht viel 

Endlich ist die Gas-Anlage im Almera repariert und ich habe schon 2 Tankfüllungen verfahren. Einmal 29L auf 345 Kilometer und einmal 33L auf 366 Kilometer. Also knapp 8.7L Gas auf 100km und somit 4.20Euro statt 12.30Euro. 
Mal sehen wie lang der Satz hält... ich tippe mal auf 5.000km bis 6.000km. Also eine Saison in etwa...


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2015)

50€ Gutschein!


----------



## aloha84 (17. März 2015)

So morgen habe ich Dienstberatung, und bekomme eventuell die unschöne Botschaft, dass sich mein regelmäßiger Dienstort ändert......
Ergebnis könnte sein: der Weg zur Arbeit (pro Strecke) wären nicht mehr 45 km sondern 70 km. 
Das heißt es wird ernst, und ich muss mich nach was "neuerem" umsehen. 
....das schöne Geld.....und eine Hochzeitsfete soll dieses Jahr auch noch gestemmt werden.


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2015)

Hochzeit, bald vermutlich auch Kinder, also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen Opel Zafira holen... xD Wirst du eh irgendwann fahren müssen, wenn deine Frau anfängt zu bestimmen, was mit eurem Geld passiert xD Glaub mir, ich kenne das zu gut, meine Mutter will mir auch immer ihren Opel Corsa (60 PS) andrehen xD

Ich wünsche euch beiden alles Gute 

Gibt es im Raum Berlin irgendeine Rennstrecke, auf der ich mit meinem Auto fahren kann? Irgendwie finde ich nichts, abgesehen von der Nordschleife, die aber 600 km entfernt ist... Und Autobahn ist zu stressig, die fahren da alle immer auf die linke Spur ohne zu gucken...


----------



## s-icon (17. März 2015)

Bilster Berg sind ca 400km


----------



## aloha84 (17. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Hochzeit, bald vermutlich auch Kinder, also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen Opel Zafira holen... xD Wirst du eh irgendwann fahren müssen, wenn deine Frau anfängt zu bestimmen, was mit eurem Geld passiert xD Glaub mir, ich kenne das zu gut, meine Mutter will mir auch immer ihren Opel Corsa (60 PS) andrehen xD
> 
> Ich wünsche euch beiden alles Gute*
> 
> Gibt es im Raum Berlin irgendeine Rennstrecke, auf der ich mit meinem Auto fahren kann? Irgendwie finde ich nichts, abgesehen von der Nordschleife, die aber 600 km entfernt ist... Und Autobahn ist zu stressig, die fahren da alle immer auf die linke Spur ohne zu gucken...



Danke, wir sind schon seit letztem Jahr verheiratet, jetzt wird halt nachgefeiert.
Wir haben noch keine Kinder, aber wenn es nach ihr ginge --> würde auch ein Fiat Panda reichen. (Zitat: "Was anderes hatten meine Eltern auch nicht, und wir sind gut damit ausgekommen.") 
Ich liebäugele gerade mit einem Astra.....naja mal sehen, erstmal morgen abwarten.

Als Rennstrecke fällt mir grad Oschersleben ein, ist ja nicht sooo weit weg von Berlin.
Hier Magogan --> hab dir mal was rausgesucht. Informationen - Motorsport Arena Oschersleben - Deutschlands nördlichste Rennstrecke â€“ Motorsport und Events 
1 Turn 40€ (20 Minuten) 2 Turns 80€ usw. 
Und den Helm nicht vergessen. xD
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2015)

Berlin? Da gibtsn doch einiges in der Nähe:

Lausitzring.de: Home ist ca 140 KM von Berlin weg

STC Motodrom - Home Spreewaldring ist je nachdem (hab ma im Googlemaps Alexanderplatz als Startpunkt eingegeben) 70 Kilometer weg.

Sachsenring - Motorsport und mehr - Home Sachsenring ist vom Alex aus 135 Kilometer entfernt.

Überfall kannst du "Touristenfahrten" machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt es im Raum Berlin irgendeine Rennstrecke, auf der ich mit meinem  Auto fahren kann? Irgendwie finde ich nichts, abgesehen von der  Nordschleife, die aber 600 km entfernt ist... Und Autobahn ist zu  stressig, die fahren da alle immer auf die linke Spur ohne zu  gucken...


Wenn dir die total entspannte Autobahn schon zu stressig ist, wie soll das dann erst auf einer Rennstrecke aussehen? Ich vermute mal nicht das du dir die ganze Strecke alleine mieten kannst.

Bei normalen Touristenfahren ist man mit so einem langsamen Auto immer mit einem Auge im Rückspiegel. Da wird man auch schonmal beim anbremsen aus 200+ von 1-2 schnelleren ausgebremst oder man fährt mit 3 Leuten gleichzeitig nebeneinander mit etwa 30-40cm Abstand am Limit um eine Kurve. Nur weil das "Touristenfahren" sind heist das noch lange nicht das dort langsam gefahren wird. So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen das der Stresslevel auf der Rennstrecke um den Faktor 20 höher ist als auf der Autobahn.

Wenn ich 4x45 Minuten Nordschleife gefahren bin, dann weis ich was ich getan habe. Das mag auch an meiner nicht so berauschenden körperlichen Fitness liegen, die auf der Rennstrecke sehr gefordert ist. Wenn ich 650km Autobahn am Stück(mit mit Tankstopp+pissen 10 min) gefahren bin, dann merke ich quasi nichts. Ist so als ob ich gezockt hätte oder TV geguckt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2015)

DrivingCenter Groß Dölln 

Etwas Kondition sollte man schon mitbringen.
Ich fahre auf Trackdays meistens 4-5 Stunden (reine Fahrzeit) und danach ist man quasi tot 
Der nächste Tag ist dann eh gelaufen und die Woche danach merkt man immer noch was.


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2015)

So langsam ist mein Auto nun auch wieder nicht... Okay, wirklich schnell aber auch nicht...

Stressig ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, was ich genau gemeint habe... Auf jeden Fall ist es ärgerlich, wenn man dauernd ausgebremst wird auf der Autobahn.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2015)

Dein Auto ist vielleicht nicht allzu langsam, du als Fahrer aber (würde ich mal schätzen  )
Bevor man das Auto ständig am Limit fahren kann, vergeht viel Zeit. Und wenn du die Strecke wechselst, fängst du auch wieder bei "50%" an und musst dich wieder "hochlernen".


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> So langsam ist mein Auto nun auch wieder nicht... Okay, wirklich schnell aber auch nicht...
> 
> Stressig ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, was ich genau gemeint habe... Auf jeden Fall ist es ärgerlich, wenn man dauernd ausgebremst wird auf der Autobahn.




Autobahn stresst mich auch immer. Fahr ich nicht gerne.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2015)

Mit deinem Auto liegst du auf einem Trackday immer ganz unten in der Nahrungskette. 

Mein A3 ist auf den Trackdays technisch gesehen quasi immer das langsamste Auto. Auf der Strecke dann aber nicht.  150-250PS ist da die unterste Klasse. Unter 150PS sind wenn überhaubt Klassiker am Start.

Und auf der Rennstrecke wird man nicht nur ausgebremst, sondern auch angeschoben, abgedrängt und geschnitten. Muss man immer mit rechnen und das beste aus der Situration machen. Das ist nicht annähernd so wie im Rennen aber bei Geschwindigkeiten mit 130+ sollte man keine Angst haben mit weniger als einer Autolänge Abstand zu anderen zu fahren.


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2015)

Na ja, im Sommer ist das besser auf der Autobahn, da hat nicht fast jeder Winterreifen mit niedrigem Geschwindigkeitsindex. Im Winter scheine ich einer der wenigen zu sein, die 240 (mit Rückenwind etwas mehr) fahren können/dürfen.

Ich hab in einem Video schon einen Opel Zafira auf der Nordschleife gesehen xD

Für ein paar tausend Euro kann man sich ja auch einen Porsche mieten auf der Nordschleife... Aber selbst das ist mir zu teuer


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2015)

Am WE gucke ich mir vielleicht noch ein komplett originales E36 328i Coupé (Bostongrün) an. 
Soll erstmal als Übergangsauto herhalten, wenn der 1er verkauft ist und wenn ich den 335 hab, baue ich mir den E36 langsam als Tracktool auf.


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich 650km Autobahn am Stück(mit mit Tankstopp+pissen 10 min) gefahren bin, dann merke ich quasi nichts. Ist so als ob ich gezockt hätte oder TV geguckt.


Das stimmt - kenn ich irgendwo her .

Trackday fände ich auch mal interessant, aber dafür hab ich eh nicht das passende Auto .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. März 2015)

Ich kann dir nur Spreewaldring fürn Anfang empfehlen. mittags rum so zwischen 10 und 14 uhr oder so ist da eher weniger los, mit glück bist du alleine auf der Strecke. Sonst halt mal 2-3 Autos. 15 min fahren kostet 16 Euro. Kannst ganz entspannt anfangen da. Zumal die strecke auch recht klein und langsam ist, wegen der vielen engeren kurven.


----------



## Amon (18. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie man so blöd sein kann, werden wir hier nicht verstehen können.
> Man kann höchstens mal schätzen, wie viele es von den Bekloppten in Deutschland gibt.
> Sagen wir mit gutem Willen,* 1%* der Deutschen sind bekloppt.
> Das sind bei ca. 80mio Einwohnern --> schon *800.000* Bekloppte denen wir täglich begegnen könnten.
> Nachtrag für Bildhaftigkeit --> Frankfurt am Main hat z.B. "nur" 687.775 Einwohner.


Der Großteil der bekloppten wohnt halt in FFM. [emoji12] 

Letzt festgestellt dass ich wohl einen Simmerring am Getriebe undicht habe. Wird ne nette Schraubaktion wenns denn mal wärmer ist und ich mal am Wochenende frei habe.


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich 650km Autobahn am Stück(mit mit Tankstopp+pissen 10 min) gefahren bin, dann merke ich quasi nichts. Ist so als ob ich gezockt hätte oder TV geguckt.



Das ist bei mir komplett anders. Jede Autobahnfahrt, die länger als 2-3h dauert, nervt mich schon bevor ich überhaupt losgefahren bin. Letztens war ich dienstlich mal an 2 Tagen für jeweils 5 Stunden auf der Autobahn unterwegs. Das war für mich anstrengender als die normale Arbeit obwohl ich ja kaum was machen musste außer "fahren".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2015)

Ich weiß wohl, dass ich unter Entzugserscheinungen leide, wenn ich längere Zeit kein Auto fahre 
Letztes Jahr beruflich für einen Monat in Barcelona gewesen und irgendwann war ich so genervt von den ganzen U-Bahnen und Bussen, dass ich mir für nen Tag ein Auto gemietet hab und >500km auf Landstraßen durchs Küstenhinterland gefahren bin.
Dazu kam auch noch, dass ich gar nicht der Stadtmensch bin und mal aufs Land rausmusste.


----------



## s-icon (18. März 2015)

Barcelona ist ne Hammerstadt, da würde ich auch aufs Auto fahren verzichten können

Spaßauto geht nun in Richtung Porsche Boxster/Cayman erstaunlich, was man da alles bekommt, für wenig Geld.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Spaßauto geht nun in Richtung Porsche Boxster/Cayman erstaunlich, was man da alles bekommt, für wenig Geld.



Kommt drauf an, was man unter "wenig Geld" versteht.


----------



## s-icon (18. März 2015)

Dafür bekommt man nicht mal nen Golf 7 GTI


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2015)

Habe heute früh für ~500m (stand quasi direkt vor dem 500m-Schild) knappe 1,5h gebraucht... Und warum ? Weil gefühlt 98% der Autofahrer das Prinzip eines Reißverschlusses nicht kapiert haben  ... Umbau von nem Autobahnkreuz auffer A2 und so 200m vorher teilt sich das Ganze jetzt auf mit Verengung auf jeweils einen Fahrstreifen plus Spur auf die andere Autobahn. Wird zwar 8 bis 10km vorher alles angekündigt, aber man ist ja doch überrascht und muss auf einmal von ganz links auf die andere Autobahn wechseln . Auf der anderen Autobahn wird sich dann fleißig gewundert, dass man nicht in Richtung Hansestraße kommt weil die Abfahrt gesperrt ist... Dass noch auf der A2 die besagten 8 bis 10km vorher auf dem Schild mit drauf stand, dass man BS-Hafen runterzufahren hat wenn man in die Richtung will, interessiert irgendwie auch keinen . Da bleibt man lieber MITTEN IM WEG STEHEN und guckt doof inner Gegend rum .


----------



## raceandsound (18. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Am WE gucke ich mir vielleicht noch ein komplett originales E36 328i Coupé (Bostongrün) an.
> Soll erstmal als Übergangsauto herhalten, wenn der 1er verkauft ist und wenn ich den 335 hab, baue ich mir den E36 langsam als Tracktool auf.



Wenn es soweit ist, dann her mit den Pics!
Eigentlich schon fast zu schade um als Ringtool verwendet zu werden, kann es aber verstehen, da die Basis schon mal gut ist!
Auf jeden Fall die Hinterachse checken, aber das wirst du sicher selber wissen.
Der Motor muss super sauber laufen und auch mit 9l auf 100km zu bewegen sein, sonst stimmt irgendwas nicht (Lambdasonden, NoWe/KuWe Sensor, Zündkerzen oder Spulen usw usf) 
Ausgleichsgefäss/Kühler auf Dichtheit und ob bauchige Form checken.
Rost am Schweller und Aufbockpunkte sind auch so Kandidaten. 
Wenn es einer von den ersten ist, dann hat der auch eine 25%ige Sperre (Dichtheit prüfen).
Viel Glück und sofern er passt vor allem viel Spaß damit.^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Dafür bekommt man nicht mal nen Golf 7 GTI



Für nen Boxster/Cayman würde ich schon >30k € einplanen, eher >35k €.
Grund: Mit zu viel KM und geringer Sonderausstattung würde ich die nicht kaufen (schlecht für den Wiederverkauf) und beim 987 ist das Facelift die bessere Wahl (neuere Technik, Motoren, etc.)

@raceandsound, danke für die Tipps


----------



## s-icon (18. März 2015)

Auf die SA hab ich jetzt nicht geachtet, aber wichtig war mir <30tkm und ab bj 2007 und Porsche approved
Wenn man für mehr Geld was deutlich besseres bekommt, muss wohl das Budget erhöht werden.


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2015)

Was genau suchst Du denn jetzt eigentlich? Ich meine zwischen nem Mini und nem Porsche Boxster / Cayman ist ja schon ein "kleiner" Unterschied.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2015)

Eigentlich ist nur der Motor und Antrieb gewandert,


----------



## s-icon (18. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was genau suchst Du denn jetzt eigentlich? Ich meine zwischen nem Mini und nem Porsche Boxster / Cayman ist ja schon ein "kleiner" Unterschied.



Ich suche nichts besonderes, sondern einfach einen kleinen spaßigen Drittwagen.

Er sollte sportlicher als ein Phaeton/ 530d sein.
Aber wirklich gefordert wird er nicht, keine trackdays, Landstraßenräuber etc. höchstens Abends fahrt ins Restaurant.
Offen wäre nicht schlecht, aber kein muss.
Bin also recht flexibel. Bei einem Klassiker mit geringem Wertverlust würde ich auch das Budget aufstocken.


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2015)

Vielleicht ist ein TTS ja auch was für Dich, wenn es nicht unbedingt praktisch sein muss. Mein Arbeitskollege fährt einen und die Kiste macht schon Spaß.


----------



## s-icon (18. März 2015)

Ja der TTS kommt auch in Frage kommen, mein Nachbar hat einen gefahren bevor er zum TTRS gewechselt ist. 
Der klang ist schon geil


----------



## S754 (18. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aber wirklich gefordert wird er nicht, keine trackdays, Landstraßenräuber etc. höchstens Abends fahrt ins Restaurant.
> Offen wäre nicht schlecht, aber kein muss.
> Bin also recht flexibel. Bei einem Klassiker mit geringem Wertverlust würde ich auch das Budget aufstocken.



Wie wärs mit nem schicken Morgan? 
Die Dinger sind der Hammer!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Er sollte sportlicher als ein Phaeton/ 530d sein.
> Aber wirklich gefordert wird er nicht, keine trackdays, Landstraßenräuber etc. höchstens Abends fahrt ins Restaurant.
> Offen wäre nicht schlecht, aber kein muss.
> Bin also recht flexibel. Bei einem Klassiker mit geringem Wertverlust würde ich auch das Budget aufstocken.



Dafür würde sich ein Z4 (E85/E86) perfekt anbieten, weil der im Unterhalt sehr, sehr günstig ist  
Außerdem halten die so ziemlich ihr Preisniveau und verlieren von Jahr zu Jahr nur minimal an Wert.


----------



## s-icon (18. März 2015)

Z4 ist durchaus eine Überlegung wert, Unterhalt spielt eher keine Rolle, da Flottenversicherung und nur 5-6tkm p.a.



S754 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem schicken Morgan?
> Die Dinger sind der Hammer!



Aber sind die nicht unglaublich Reparaturintensiv? Ich kann da nichts.


Mein absoluter Traumwagen, wäre ja ein Wiesmann


----------



## S754 (18. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aber sind die nicht unglaublich Raparaturintensiv? Ich kann da nichts.



Eigentlich nicht, das sind ja alles neue Autos 
Die muss man halt Pflegen wie jedes andere Auto auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich weiß wohl, dass ich unter Entzugserscheinungen leide, wenn ich längere Zeit kein Auto fahre
> Letztes Jahr beruflich für einen Monat in Barcelona gewesen und irgendwann war ich so genervt von den ganzen U-Bahnen und Bussen, dass ich mir für nen Tag ein Auto gemietet hab und >500km auf Landstraßen durchs Küstenhinterland gefahren bin.
> Dazu kam auch noch, dass ich gar nicht der Stadtmensch bin und mal aufs Land rausmusste.



Ich bekomme schon nach spätestens 2 Wochen das große Kribbeln.  Wenn ich dann nicht schnell ein Auto zum fahren bekomme, werde ich unausstehlich.  Stadt ist wirklich was furchtbares. Da kann man wirklich nur mitten in der Nacht über den Autobahnring fahren und möglichst schnell wieder Abstand gewinnen. 



S754 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, das sind ja alles neue Autos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pflegen? Durchschrauben!


----------



## aloha84 (18. März 2015)

Wenn man mal mehr als hundert Kilometer täglichen Arbeitsweg über einen längeren Zeitraum hatte, lässt der "Fahrriemen" spürbar nach.


----------



## norse (18. März 2015)

Echt? hab ich noch nichts gemerkt ... Ich fahr jeden Tag zwischen 200 - 500 km und das seit 3 Jahren schon ... und ich freu mich auf jeden km  mir macht autofahren einfach spaß !


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2015)

Ich fahre so viel auf der Arbeit und Privat und trotzdem habe ich das Verlangen mehr zu fahren.  Mein Arbeitsweg sind auch knapp über 40km. ...heute erst grade wieder C63 gefahren. Ich versteh nicht wie man da 19" Räder mit 30er Querschnitt Reifen drauf fahren kann. Das fährt sich wie auf Vollgummireifen. Die Reifen haben ja quasi 0 Eigenfederung. Sowas kann man vielleicht auf nem Showcar fahren aber doch nicht auf sowas flottem...


----------



## Beam39 (18. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal mehr als hundert Kilometer täglichen Arbeitsweg über einen längeren Zeitraum hatte, lässt der "Fahrriemen" spürbar nach.



Ich war auch schon nen Jahr in der Woche gut 800km unterwegs, hat mich kein bisschen genervt. Manchmal waren halt mehr Idioten unterwegs da hat man sich dann mehr geärgert, und manchmal weniger und dann wars umso geiler  Besonders wenn man nen gescheites Gefährt unterm Hintern hat machts besonders Spaß, könnt ich nur machen. Lieber als Urlaub 

Ich hab sowieso für dieses Jahr ne "Deutschlandtour" geplant. Schnapp mir für ne Woche nen ordentlichen Karren und fahr dann eine Woche lang quer durch Deutschland und verbinde es gleichzeitig mit ner "Sightseeing-Tour" - aber das nur damits für das Weibliche an meiner Seite nicht zu langweilig wird. Sonst würd ich tatsächlich nur fahren.


----------



## s-icon (18. März 2015)

Letztes Jahr hatte ich wirklich von Autos die Nase voll.
Sind damit in 12 Tagen von LA- SF - LV diverse Nationalparks und wieder zurück gefahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2015)

Ich bin eigentlich mittlerweile froh, wenn ich kein Auto fahren muss. Ich nehm bei jeder sich bietenden Möglichkeit das Fahrrad. 

Was Autofahren in Amerika angeht, wir sind mal von Fayetteville in NC nach New York City gefahren. In New York City haben wir dann nachts um halb Eins unseren Leihwagen komplett zerlegt (von nem Taxi ge-Tboned). War lustig. Ne, eigentlich ward ne komplette Vollkatastrophe. Besonders dann nachts durch New York zu irren und die Sixt Filiale zu finden um ein neues Auto zu besorgen. War ******* kalt so um Weihnachten/Neujahr rum. Und beim Unfall ist unser Biervorrat kaputt gegangen.

Das Auto war übrigens ein Ford Freestar. Hält nicht viel aus, so ein Freestar...


----------



## Carlover (19. März 2015)

Hallo

Ich wollte mich mal bedanken, für den Tipp mit dem CLS Shooting Brake von vor ein paar Wochen, da mir die S Klasse so gefiel und es diese nicht als T-Modell gibt. Ich bin den Wagen mal gefahren und habe getestet, wie ich meine beruflichen Dinge da so  unterbekomme. Perfekt!
Geworden ist es ein CLS 500 Shooting Brake 4Matic  mit allerlei Schnick-Schnack, Firma zahlt ja. *lach*
Es ist echt ein wunderschönes Auto und der Motor ist erste Klasse. Da kommt mir jetzt mein E350 doch wie eine Schnarchnase vor. Leider dauert es noch, bis ich den Wagen bekomme. Vermutlich erst Anfang nächsten Jahres.

Ach und aus dem Audi für meine Lebensgefährtin ist nichts geworden, sie fährt nun einen Passat 2.0 TDI von 2010.


----------



## keinnick (19. März 2015)

Carlover schrieb:


> Leider dauert es noch, bis ich den Wagen bekomme. Vermutlich erst Anfang nächsten Jahres.



Schönes Auto!  Dass die Lieferzeiten allerdings ein dreiviertel Jahr betragen hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------



## s-icon (19. März 2015)

Wundert mich auch, wir haben damals keine 3 Monate gewartet. Bestellung 09/2012 Lieferung Mitte November.
Aber sehr schönes Auto freu dich drauf


----------



## Carlover (19. März 2015)

Und wie ich mich am Freuen bin.  
Mercedes Benz trifft auch keine "Schuld". Ich muss meinen Wagen noch bis 12/15 fahren, Vorschrift der Firma.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2015)

Mein Auto klingt von außen besser als von innen  Ist mir aufgefallen, als ich es heute in die Werkstatt gebracht habe xD

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann, dass irgendwas vorne im Auto klappert, wenn ich schnell um eine Rechtskurve fahre? Aber eigentlich auch nur dann, sonst nie... Und es scheint abhängig von der eingestellten Lüftergeschwindigkeit zu sein...


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2015)

Wärs nen Opel hätt ich jetzt gesagt: der Innenraumlüfter hat Blattwerk angesaugt . Hatte mein Dad schon zweimal. Ansonsten geh doch einfach mal den Kanal lang - Handschuhfach raus und Klopftest. Besonders die Umluft- und Regelklappen der Klimaautomatik mal angucken und selbstverständlich den Lüfter. Wenns wie bei VW geregelt ist, dann ist der Lüfter nen Modul, was du nachm Ausbau des Handschuhfachs rausziehen kannst.


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2015)

Mal vorne bissl am Auto rütteln und auf die Lager hören. Vielleicht kannste da was ausmachen.


----------



## Beam39 (21. März 2015)

Und wieder 2 Mopedfahrer die sich in Baden-Württemberg gegenseitig umgebracht haben. Sind bei hoher Geschwindigkeit nebeneinander gefahren, haben sich dann berührt und sind am Ende in ne Leitplanke gerutscht. Ich sags immer wieder. Sobald die Sonne sehen oder das Wetter "Motorradkomform" wird, setzt das Hirn bei denen aus.


----------



## Carlover (21. März 2015)

Was ist eigentlich da dran, mit neuen Autos möglichst nicht durch die Waschanlage zu fahren? Ein Bekannter meinte gestern zu mir, dass der Lack noch nicht durchgehärtet ist und das dann kleine, feine Kratzer gibt. Mit meinem E 350 habe ich das von Anfang gemacht und in der Tat sieht man bei genauerer Betrachtung überall so kleine Kratzerchen im Lack. Bei meinem zukünftigen CLS 500 will ich alles richtig machen. So langsam kommt da doch ein kleiner Narr in mir durch. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und wieder 2 Mopedfahrer die sich in Baden-Württemberg gegenseitig umgebracht haben. Sind bei hoher Geschwindigkeit nebeneinander gefahren, haben sich dann berührt und sind am Ende in ne Leitplanke gerutscht. Ich sags immer wieder. Sobald die Sonne sehen oder das Wetter "Motorradkomform" wird, setzt das Hirn bei denen aus.



Das ist doch Quatsch bzw. reine Verallgemeinerung. Ich hatte mit Motorradfahrern noch nie Probleme und mich stört es auch nicht, wenn die an den Ampeln nach vorne fahren. Ich hätte auch keine Lust bei 30 Grad hinten in der Schlange zu stehen, während mir die Suppe im Helm herunterläuft. Auch mache ich meistens Platz, da sich Motorräder nunmal anders fahren. Wenn man mal auf den Klang achtet, die müssen nichtmal aufdrehen, brauchen aber erst in den zweiten Gang zu schalten, wärend man selber schon im vierten oder fünften Gang ist. Die, die nicht überholen gehen dann andauernd vom Gas und wieder auf's Gas, während man schaltet. Stelle ich mir auch nicht spaßig vor. Totalausfälle hat man immer mal. Mir hingen auch schon sehr oft abgenudelte 3er BMW's mit vermutlich 300.000km auf der Uhr hinten am Heck und waren am Drängeln. Oder Golf's und Polo's und was die junge Belegschaft sonst noch so fährt. Deswegen setzt bei BMW Fahrern ja auch nicht generell das Hirn aus.
Nur bei Motorradunfällen endet es halt meistens nicht ganz so zimperlich, da die Leute gleich quer über die Fahrbahrn fliegen. Deswegen liest man dann meistens auch gleich davon. Bei Autofahrern knallt es da genauso oft bzw. viel mehr, bedingt durch die erhöhte Anzahl im Vergleich zu Motorrädern.

Aber "die Motorradfahrer", die "BMW Fahrer" oder dies und das verallgemeinert gibt es nicht. Vielleicht rappel ich mich auch nach knappen 20 Jahren nochmal auf und kaufe mir mal wieder was schönes auf 2 Rändern.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2015)

Carlover schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch bzw. reine Verallgemeinerung. Ich hatte mit Motorradfahrern noch nie Probleme und mich stört es auch nicht, wenn die an den Ampeln nach vorne fahren. Ich hätte auch keine Lust bei 30 Grad hinten in der Schlange zu stehen, während mir die Suppe im Helm herunterläuft.



Das ist aber einzig und allein das Problem des Motorradfahrers, das hat er sich so ausgesucht. Ich habe für dieses Vordrängeln eher wenig Verständnis. Wenn ich bei 30°C mit nem Auto ohne Klimaanlage (mein erster Polo damals ) an der Ampel stehen würde, lässt mich auch keiner vor, nur damit ich ein bisschen eher wieder kühlen Fahrtwind durchs Fenster bekomme.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2015)

Typisch deutsch.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch.



Inwiefern? Wenn Du das anders siehst, schreib doch vielleicht 1-2 Sätze mehr dazu.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch.


... typisch deutsch-sprachiger raum. Mal davon ab, in anderen ländern wird es nicht anders sein auch wenn man hier zulande nichts davon hört. 
Mich lässt sowas dagegen kalt,wobei mich grob fahrlässiges verhalten dann doch etwas aufregt. (aber bei auto- und motorradfahrern) Ich würde nur jedem motorradfahrer mit dem führerschein noch einen organspende-ausweis aufnötigen. (falls nach einem unfall noch was "verwertbar" ist)

Ich war heut mal kurz beim "Geraer Autofrühling" und hab mir mal eine V-klasse angeschaut. Das armaturenbrett sieht in natura schonmal besser aus als auf den bildern im konfigurator und angenehm sitzen tut sich`s auch. Leider ging der preis in richtung konfigurator und lag irgendwo bei 62000€ wobei das gute stück voll ausgestattet war. (lang-version) Gott sei dank will ich im ernstfall das auto so nicht haben, da mich das ganze assistenz-gedöns höchstens stört und weiss ist auch nicht meine farbe.


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2015)

Kann ich auch nicht leiden. 
Die Motorradfahrer haben ja kein VIP Ticket um einfach durch Staus durch zu rauschen oder an der Ampel an 15 Autos vorbei ganz nach vorne zu fahren.


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2015)

> Die Motorradfahrer haben ja kein VIP Ticket um einfach durch Staus durch zu rauschen oder an der Ampel an 15 Autos vorbei ganz nach vorne zu fahren.





> Mal davon ab, in anderen ländern wird es nicht anders sein auch wenn man hier zulande nichts davon hört.


Doch es ist in anderen Ländern zB England legal.


> Ich würde nur jedem motorradfahrer mit dem führerschein noch einen organspende-ausweis aufnötigen. (falls nach einem unfall noch was "verwertbar" ist)


Einfach mal wieder alle in einen Topf schmeißen, ohne eine Grund dafür zu haben.
Außer irgendwelcher Vorurteile.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2015)

Ich stand erst in der letzten Woche an einer Kreuzung auf einer Landstraße/Schnellstaße, was weiß ich. Ich wollte links abbiegen und war der erste an der Ampel. Plötzlich steht dann links neben mir ein Motorradfahrer mit ca. 50 cm Abstand zum Auto (mehr Platz war auch zur Mittelleitplanke nicht) direkt neben mir und will auch links abbiegen. So etwas ist für mich einfach unverständlich und nervig. Um mit dem Kandidaten dann nicht gemeinsam abzubiegen habe ich ihm dann die "Vorfahrt" gelassen, mich aber gefragt was so etwas soll?! Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund, warum so etwas legal sein sollte.


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2015)

Da sollteste normalerweise beim abbiegen schön dicht an der Leitplanke fahren und aufs entsetzte "Hey was machst du?!" warten


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. März 2015)

Das Vordrängeln find ich nicht schlimm, wenn mans mit Verstand macht.
Motorräder ziehen ausm Stand halt einfach wesentlich schneller weg als Autos.

Mit deutsch-sprachiger Raum ist gemeint, dass hier das Motto ist wieso darf der was was ich nicht darf?
In England wirds von Polizisten praktiziert, gabs auch nicht mehr Probleme.

Und Hirnaussetzen haben Autofahrer genauso oft, nur gibts bei denen halt nicht gleich so schwere Unfälle.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das Vordrängeln find ich nicht schlimm, wenn mans mit Verstand macht.
> Motorräder ziehen ausm Stand halt einfach wesentlich schneller weg als Autos.



Das stimmt sicherlich, allerdings möchte ich trotzdem nicht, dass irgendein anderes Fahrzeug direkt neben mir auf der selben Spur fährt oder das aus 2 Spuren plötzlich 3 Spuren werden. Da kann ein Motorrad noch so schnell beschleunigen. Wie soll ich einschätzen, was der neben mir vorhat? Wenn ich kein Risiko eingehen und nicht in einen Unfall verwickelt werden möchte, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zu warten bis der weg ist. Und das ist dann "gut" aus Sicht eines Autofahrers?


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, mit Verstand.

Im Zweifelsfall trägt dee andere ja auf jeden Fall die Hauptschuld.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das Vordrängeln find ich nicht schlimm, wenn mans mit Verstand macht.
> Motorräder ziehen ausm Stand halt einfach wesentlich schneller weg als Autos.


Und sobald ein paar Kurven kommen wird man gnadenlos ausgebremst...  Das liebe ich immer wenn ich von Motorrad Fahrern auf der Graden überholt werde und ich die dann in der Kurve fast in den Graben schiebe. Denken sie wären die flottesten auf der Straße, nur weil sie jede Grade mal kurz aufdrehen. Geschwindigkeitslimits gelten eh nicht Motorräder.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. März 2015)

Dann schließt du jetzt vom BMW Reiseendurofahrer oder jemandem der kein Vertrauen in den Reifen hat auf alle.

Aber genug mit OT.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2015)

Ich hab Kumpels die Motorcross und Supermoto fahren. Die sind keine Vollprofis aber die fahren bei den Amateuren mit. Und selbst eine Supermoto mit frischen Reifen ist auf einer kurvenreichen Straße nicht mal ansatzweise so schnell wie ich mit fast jedem 0815 Mittelklasse Wagen. Und da muss ich nicht mal sonderlich Gas geben geschweige denn das sich das ESP meldet. Auf der Graden macht er ein paar Meter und in der Kurve werde ich dann wieder gnadenlos aufgestaut.


----------



## watercooled (21. März 2015)

Ist ja auch logisch. Du hast 2 Reifen mehr die genauso wie die anderen beiden mit ihrer vollen Fläche aufm Asphalt aufliegen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. März 2015)

Ich halt mich raus, die Diskussion bin ich leid.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. März 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch es ist in anderen Ländern zB England legal.


Das wird aber nix daran ändern, das sich die autofahrer dort dadurch benachteiligt fühlen. (und ggf. ins lenkrad beißen )


> Einfach mal wieder alle in einen Topf schmeißen, ohne eine Grund dafür zu haben.
> Außer irgendwelcher Vorurteile.


Du darfst das gerne so sehen, aber ich bin bei sowas einfach nur pragmatisch. So können sie der gemeinschaft noch einen letzten dienst erweisen. (gute klamotten halten den fahrer in den meisten fällen zusammen)


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das Vordrängeln find ich nicht schlimm, wenn mans mit Verstand macht.


Das  problem ist, das vordrängeln, quasi wie das drängeln auf der autobahn,  in gewisser weise irgendwie egoistisch ist (man verschafft sich ja einen  vorteil) und das sollte man im straßenverkehr lassen!!!
Dazu klappt das mit der abkühlung nur eingeschränkt, da der motorradfahrer spätestens an der ampel sowieso wieder steht.
Und  da wir gerade bei abkühlung sind, klar sieht so ein schwarzer  streetfighter-look cool aus, allerdings ist man so in manchen  situationen nur äußerst sch... zu sehen. Ich für meinen teil wäre also  ganz froh, wenn motorradfahrer vorzugsweise helle klamotten an hätten  und die heizen sich dann auch nicht so schnell auf. 


> Mit deutsch-sprachiger Raum ist gemeint, dass hier das Motto ist wieso darf der was was ich nicht darf?


Damit ist gemeint das alle in diesem raum meist nur auf ihren vorteil  bedacht sind (das betrifft irgendwie alle bereiche des lebens).  Allerdings schiebe ich das auf die gesellschaftsform zumal ich es auch  anders kenne. (in der ex-DDR ging quasi nichts ohne beziehungen bzw.  andere leute und da mußte man sich überlegen wen man ansch..ßt und wen  nicht)
So, jetzt ist aber auch von meiner seite genug-> zurück zum thema auto.


----------



## Beam39 (21. März 2015)

Carlover schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich da dran, mit neuen Autos möglichst nicht durch die Waschanlage zu fahren? Ein Bekannter meinte gestern zu mir, dass der Lack noch nicht durchgehärtet ist und das dann kleine, feine Kratzer gibt. Mit meinem E 350 habe ich das von Anfang gemacht und in der Tat sieht man bei genauerer Betrachtung überall so kleine Kratzerchen im Lack. Bei meinem zukünftigen CLS 500 will ich alles richtig machen. So langsam kommt da doch ein kleiner Narr in mir durch.



Die Kratzer (Swirls) wirst du dir auch reinfahren wenn du weiterhin die Waschanlage benutzt, falsch trocknest oder mit nem falschen Lappen übern Lack fährst, das lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Bei wirklich guten Waschanlagen kommen halt weniger Kratzer rein, bei schlechten dafür umso mehr. Vermeiden lässt sich das nur mit Waschen per Hand und einer richtig ausgeführten 2 Eimer-Methode.

Das Vordrängeln der Motorradfahrer stört mich btw. null. Es ging mir nur darum dass bei diesen Motorradunfällen oft einfach die Leichtsinnigkeit respektive Dummheit der Fahrer Schuld an solchen Unfällen ist. Das es nicht genauso bescheuerte Autofahrer gibt habe ich niemals behauptet.


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2015)

Gegen Vordrängeln der Motoradfahrer hab ich auch null. Total unsinnig find ich nur Manöver der gehirnamputierten Idioten, die auf ner zweispurigen Straße erst vorsuchen zwischen Mittelleitplanke und dir durchzukommen und dann aufeinmal als du Platz machen willst und nach rechts rüberfahren willst rechts neben dir sind....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab Kumpels die Motorcross und Supermoto fahren. Die sind keine Vollprofis aber die fahren bei den Amateuren mit. Und selbst eine Supermoto mit frischen Reifen ist auf einer kurvenreichen Straße nicht mal ansatzweise so schnell wie ich mit fast jedem 0815 Mittelklasse Wagen. Und da muss ich nicht mal sonderlich Gas geben geschweige denn das sich das ESP meldet. Auf der Graden macht er ein paar Meter und in der Kurve werde ich dann wieder gnadenlos aufgestaut.



Genau so ist es. 
Letzte Woche beobachtet: Wir haben bei uns eine lang gezogene Kurve, 100km/h erlaubt (die 100km/h sind da aber eigentlich zu schnell, wundert mich, dass da nicht Max 80 erlaubt ist). 
Vor der Kurve hat ein Motorradfahrer immer gedrängelt (dicht aufgefahren, zurückfallen lassen, wieder dicht auffahren, ...) und er konnte aufgrund von Gegenverkehr nicht überholen.
Vor der Kurve habe ich dann auf 130km/h beschleunigt, der Motorradfahrer hing noch dran. Als es dann in die Kurve ging, ist er aber recht schnell zurückgefallen, weil er das Tempo nicht halten konnte.
Dass ein Motorrad in Kurven nicht so schnell wie ein Auto ist, würde auch schon oft genug von verschiedensten Tests belegt.

Ach ja, ich hab heute noch ein bostongrünes E36 328i Coupé gekauft, hatte ich noch gar nicht geschrieben


----------



## Carlover (21. März 2015)

Wenn einer richtig Motorrad fahren kann dürfte der wohl auf den Gerade so weit wegkommen, dass der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied in den Kurven auch nichts mehr ausmacht. Gibt da Videos auf YouTube, Motorrad gegen Ferrari oder auch RS6, in den Kurven sind die Autos schneller, aber auf der ganzen Runde, glaube das war der A1 Ring, einfach Null Chance für die Autos. Nur sind die meisten im Straßenverkehrt dann doch nicht so erprobt bzw. auf den Straßen sieht das ja anders aus, als auf einer sauberen Rennstrecke. Aber ich mag den Sound von den Dingern. Mache meistens das Fenster runter, wenn da einer fährt. Da lacht das Herz.  Und irgendwo neidisch wird man auch, wenn man sich auf der Bahn mit 265PS vorkommt wie ein Verkehrshindernis. 




Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Kratzer (Swirls) wirst du dir auch reinfahren wenn du weiterhin die Waschanlage benutzt, falsch trocknest oder mit nem falschen Lappen übern Lack fährst, das lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Bei wirklich guten Waschanlagen kommen halt weniger Kratzer rein,



Hmm, dann werde ich wohl mal langsam anfangen müssen von Hand zu waschen. Habe ich bisher selten gemacht und das Resultat habe ich ja nun im Lack. *motz*
Kann man den CLS eigentlich auch legal öffnen lassen? Auf der Probefahrt habe ich schon gemerkt, wie brutal der in den Begrenzer haut. Bei 258 Km/h laut Tacho hat man dann schlagartig das Gefühl, als ob einem das Gaspedal weggenommen wird. Vom Gefühl her könnte der noch locker bis 270-280 anschieben.


----------



## Ruptet (21. März 2015)

Strahlender Sonnenschein, 1-2 Bier, ein wenig Geduld und schon geht die Handwäsche mit der darauf folgenden Leder, Plastik und Gummipflege leicht von der Hand, was besseres kann man seinem Auto kaum antun 
Überhaupt so ein Prachtstück würde ich auf keinen Fall in die Waschstraße schieben, hätte ich zuviel Angst.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2015)

Der ist doch eh geleast oder? Da kanns dir dann doch eh egal sein wenn "Chefe zahlt".


----------



## dsdenni (22. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> Letzte Woche beobachtet: Wir haben bei uns eine lang gezogene Kurve, 100km/h erlaubt (die 100km/h sind da aber eigentlich zu schnell, wundert mich, dass da nicht Max 80 erlaubt ist).
> Vor der Kurve hat ein Motorradfahrer immer gedrängelt (dicht aufgefahren, zurückfallen lassen, wieder dicht auffahren, ...) und er konnte aufgrund von Gegenverkehr nicht überholen.
> Vor der Kurve habe ich dann auf 130km/h beschleunigt, der Motorradfahrer hing noch dran. Als es dann in die Kurve ging, ist er aber recht schnell zurückgefallen, weil er das Tempo nicht halten konnte.
> ...


Also kann das Basteln losgehen? [emoji5]


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2015)

Wie war das mit der 325er Brücke?


----------



## s-icon (22. März 2015)

Handwäsche bei nem Leasingwagen würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. Nach 3 Jahren gibt es ne Oberflächliche Politur für 100€ und geht dann zurück zum Händler


----------



## Beam39 (22. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Handwäsche bei nem Leasingwagen würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. Nach 3 Jahren gibt es ne Oberflächliche Politur für 100€ und geht dann zurück zum Händler



So ungefähr sehe ich das auch. Handwäsche würde für mich erst in Frage kommen wenn ichs vor der eigenen Haustür machen könnte ohne alles zur Waschanlage schleppen zu müssen und dann wieder zurück. Deswegen beneide ich Leute die das können auch ungemein dafür. 

Dafür kann ich halt polieren und machs je nach Bedarf, und für sowas sind wir derzeit an ner richtig geilen "Werkstatt" am Schaffen. Dort hab ich endlich nen Platz mit ner richtig ordentlich ausgeleuchteten und vor allem ausgestatteten Halle. Von  Wucht- bis Montiermaschinen über eine Felgenreparaturmaschine bis hin zur Fußbodenheizung. 

Der z4 wird jetzt die Woche dann angemeldet und nach dem ich die Kiste wieder flott gemacht hab gehts an den Lack. Eventuell kommt davor noch nen A5, wenn ichs nicht vergesse mach ich dann mal paar Fotos.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2015)

Carlover schrieb:


> Hmm, dann werde ich wohl mal langsam anfangen müssen von Hand zu waschen. Habe ich bisher selten gemacht und das Resultat habe ich ja nun im Lack. *motz*
> Kann man den CLS eigentlich auch legal öffnen lassen? Auf der Probefahrt habe ich schon gemerkt, wie brutal der in den Begrenzer haut. Bei 258 Km/h laut Tacho hat man dann schlagartig das Gefühl, als ob einem das Gaspedal weggenommen wird. Vom Gefühl her könnte der noch locker bis 270-280 anschieben.



Ein Firmenwagen (vor allem einer in dieser Klasse) ist zwar in einigen Punkten eine nette Sache aber so dankbar, dass ich die Kiste mit der Hand waschen würde, bin ich meinem Chef dann  doch nicht. Die Aufhebung der VMax-Begrenzung kannst Du wahrscheinlich vergessen, wenn Du die Garantie behalten möchtest.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Also kann das Basteln losgehen? [emoji5]



Nee, noch nicht 
Der muss nun erst als "Übergangsauto" herhalten, wenn der 1er verkauft ist, und noch kein 335i gefunden ist. 
Danach wird dann langsam mit dem Umbau angefangen.



watercooled schrieb:


> Wie war das mit der 325er Brücke?



Pflichtprogramm 
Dazu kommt dann später noch die M3 3.2er Abgasanlage ab Motor (bringt hauptsächlich Klang) sowie vielleicht ne leichtere Schwungscheibe, da die Serienscheibe doch recht schwer ist.
Das stellt sich dann alles nach und nach raus.


----------



## dsdenni (22. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, noch nicht
> Der muss nun erst als "Übergangsauto" herhalten, wenn der 1er verkauft ist, und noch kein 335i gefunden ist.
> Danach wird dann langsam mit dem Umbau angefangen.
> 
> ...


Muss göttlich klingen danach aber sicher auch ohne Tuningauspuff [emoji14]


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. März 2015)

So nen 328i hatt ein Bekannter auch lang,der 6 Zylinder klingt schon geil, hatte aber glaub auch nen Tuningauspuff.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Muss göttlich klingen danach aber sicher auch ohne Tuningauspuff [emoji14]



Serienmäßig ist der Klang schon i.O.
Nur ein Sport ESD klingt beim 328i mM nach überhaupt nicht gut.
Wenn, dann schon richtig und die komplette M3 AGA (mit der man dann auch nen anderen ESD kombinieren kann). Da sitzt dann auch Klangvolumen dahinter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9eEvWNIJtA


----------



## dsdenni (22. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Serienmäßig ist der Klang schon i.O.
> Nur ein Sport ESD klingt beim 328i mM nach überhaupt nicht gut.
> Wenn, dann schon richtig und die komplette M3 AGA (mit der man dann auch nen anderen ESD kombinieren kann). Da sitzt dann auch Klangvolumen dahinter
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9eEvWNIJtA


 
Ich find ja Kompressor/Turbotechnik geil aber kein Turbomotor kommt an diesen Klang dran [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14]


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2015)

Ich bin eigentlich ein Fan von beiden Varianten. 
Der Klang von einem Sauger hat seinen Reiz, ebenso der von einem aufgeladenen Motor.

*<-* N54 Fan 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTgQOjLS1_M


----------



## dsdenni (22. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich ein Fan von beiden Varianten.
> Der Klang von einem Sauger hat seinen Reiz, ebenso der von einem aufgeladenen Motor.
> 
> *<-* N54 Fan
> ...


Da fallt mir sofort das 1Mer Video von JP ein. Gegen diesen Sound hab ich auch nichts [emoji14]


----------



## ASD_588 (22. März 2015)

> Wenn, dann schon richtig und die komplette M3 AGA (mit der man dann auch  nen anderen ESD kombinieren kann). Da sitzt dann auch Klangvolumen  dahinter


Daran muss man sich aber etwas gewöhnen weil der e36 hinten so wenig dämmung hat 

-----------------------------







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPqkPZmXdjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2l motörchen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eLORsJR0JVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2015)

Ich steh total auf den aggressiven Sound von kleinen 6 Zylindern.
M54, RB20, usw. Einfach cool.

Aber mich machen ja allgemein kleine Motoren wuschig


----------



## ASD_588 (22. März 2015)

Mal was anderes wir haben einen Seat Toledo 1m 1.9TDI mit 90 Ps, allerdings hab ich das gefühl das da 20 ps fehlen was vermutlich durch verkokung entstanden ist wie kann man das nachprüfen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxXtpMngivM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2015)

Aufm Rollenprüfstand [emoji14]


----------



## ASD_588 (22. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aufm Rollenprüfstand [emoji14]



Den brauch ich dafür nicht den das spürt man schon deutlich.


----------



## watercooled (22. März 2015)

Warum willst du es dann nachprüfen wenn du es spürst? 
Wenn du weisst wie das Auto vorher ging und wie er sich jetzt bewegt dann wirste ja spüren ob was fehlt.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. März 2015)

anderst vormuliert: wie kann ich nachprüfen ob der motor verkokt ist ohne das ich die halbe kiste ausnandernehme.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> anderst vormuliert: wie kann ich nachprüfen ob der motor verkokt ist ohne das ich die halbe kiste ausnandernehme.


Wieso so sicher, das er nur zugesetzt ist? Jag das auto doch mal 100km mit vollgas über die bahn und schau ob sich was tut. (bei den alten dingern hilft das manchmal)
Wieviel km hat der eigentlich schon weg? Die 90 PSer werden doch schon ewig nicht mehr gebaut. Vieleicht stirbt ja auch der lader langsam an altersschwäche. (nicht alle verabschieden sich mit massivem ölverlust oder einem lauten knall)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> anderst vormuliert: wie kann ich nachprüfen ob der motor verkokt ist ohne das ich die halbe kiste ausnandernehme.



Kommst du leicht an die Ansaugbrücke ? Falls ja, die mal abnehmen und nachschauen 
Wird wahrscheinlich voll mit "Rußschlamm" sein.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. März 2015)

> Wieviel km hat der eigentlich schon weg?


130K glaube ich zumindest 

PDF hat er auch drinnen und viel kurtzstrecke.



> Kommst du leicht an die Ansaugbrücke ? Falls ja, die mal abnehmen und nachschauen
> Wird wahrscheinlich voll mit "Rußschlamm" sein.



Ich werd mich mal schlau machen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> 130K glaube ich zumindest


Also quasi nichts...  Der arme motor.
Na wie gesagt, treib ihn einfach mal mit vollgas über die autobahn.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. März 2015)

> Na wie gesagt, treib ihn einfach mal mit vollgas über die autobahn.


wen ich mal zeit hab werde ich der kiste mal gben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also quasi nichts...  Der arme motor.
> Na wie gesagt, treib ihn einfach mal mit vollgas über die autobahn.



Wenn der Motor schon sehr verkokt ist, ist das eher schädlich als hilfreich. 
Dadurch können sich große Stücke der Verkokungen lösen und mit viel Pech den Motor bzw. Kat/DPF beschädigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> anderst vormuliert: wie kann ich nachprüfen ob der motor verkokt ist ohne das ich die halbe kiste ausnandernehme.



200km Vollgas auf der Autobahn Samstag morgens um 5 Uhr. Wenn er dann wieder geht, saß er nur richtig zu. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Vieleicht stirbt ja auch der lader langsam an  altersschwäche. (nicht alle verabschieden sich mit massivem ölverlust  oder einem lauten knall)


Langsam kann ein Turbo nicht kaputt gehen. Das ist technisch leider nicht möglich. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn der Motor schon sehr verkokt ist, ist das eher schädlich als hilfreich.
> Dadurch können sich große Stücke der Verkokungen lösen und mit viel Pech den Motor bzw. Kat/DPF beschädigen.


Wie soll ein Stück Ruß denn den Motor beschädigen?  Das Zeug ist so weich, das schadet nie. Selbst wenn das ausgehärtet ist, zerbröselt das sehr leicht. Ich hab noch von keinem Motor gehört der durch gelösten Ruß kaputt gegangen ist... Ich habe in der Firma schon so viele Autos freigefahren und da ist noch nie was passiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dadurch können sich große Stücke der Verkokungen lösen und mit viel Pech den Motor bzw. Kat/DPF beschädigen.


Den motor dürfte es kaum interessieren und bevor das zeug in den kat kommt, muß es im normalfall am lader vorbei und das ohne atomisiert zu werden.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Langsam kann ein Turbo nicht kaputt gehen. Das ist technisch leider nicht möglich.


Es kündigt sich mitunter aber an. Bei einem fiat-transporter hat uns  sogar die werkstatt darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das das teil bald seinen  dienst versagt und die hatten blöder weise auch noch recht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Stück Ruß denn den Motor beschädigen?  Das Zeug ist so weich, das schadet nie. Selbst wenn das ausgehärtet ist, zerbröselt das sehr leicht. Ich hab noch von keinem Motor gehört der durch gelösten Ruß kaputt gegangen ist... Ich habe in der Firma schon so viele Autos freigefahren und da ist noch nie was passiert.



Wenn ich sehe, was sich in den beiden Ansaugtrakten von dem 2.5TDI eines Bekannten an Rußschlamm gesammelt hat, kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. 
Beim Säubern sind mir mehrere große Stücke aus den beiden demontierten Ansaugtrakten  entgegengefallen (~2x4cm mit einer Dicke von 0,5-1cm). Ich würde mal vermuten, dass ein Ventil sowas nicht gerne "schluckt" und vollständig mitverbrannt wird sowas wahrscheinlich auch nicht -> Turbo -> Kat/DPF.
Wenn die Ansaugbrücke leicht zu demontieren ist, finde ich das von Hand lösen der Verunreinigungen als empfehlenswerter und schonender.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2015)

Klar wenn der Lader schon Geräusche macht, weil das Lager schon total fertig ist. Dann fährt man aber nicht mehr lange.

Wenn das Wastegate nicht mehr richtig schließt oder das Gestänge der Leitschaufeln ausgeschlagen ist, sodass der Lader nicht mehr genug Drehzahl macht, dann kompensiert das die Motorsoftware solange bis das Kennfeld erschöpft ist und die Kiste in den Notlauf geht. Wenn ein Turbo nicht mehr genug Druck macht, dann dreht er nicht schnell genug. Das kann aber nicht einfach so aus heiterem Himmel passieren. Wenn die Drehzahl nicht passt, stimmt der Abgasstrom durch den Lader nicht.(Wenn der Ladedruck nicht irgendwo ins Freie zischt ) Das ist die einzige Größe die die Laderdrehlzahl beeinflusst.

Hat man ohne Luftfilter ordendlich Vollgas durch die Wüste gemacht und dabei massenweise Sand verarbeitet, dann kann der Turbo wirklich zu wenig Druck machen, obwohl alles andere ok ist. Dann sind nämlich die Leitschaufeln weggeschliffen.  Diesen Fehler wird man aber in Deutschland aber eher weniger finden. 

Vorhersagen kann ich das auch. Fiat Tranporter mit 200tkm, 1. Turbo, da geht der auf jeden Fall irgendwann hoch. Da muss man kein Mechaniker oder Hellseher für sein. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, was sich in den beiden  Ansaugtrakten von dem 2.5TDI eines Bekannten an Rußschlamm gesammelt  hat, kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.
> Beim Säubern sind mir mehrere große Stücke aus den beiden demontierten  Ansaugtrakten  entgegengefallen (~2x4cm mit einer Dicke von 0,5-1cm).  Ich würde mal vermuten, dass ein Ventil sowas nicht gerne "schluckt" und  vollständig mitverbrannt wird sowas wahrscheinlich auch nicht ->  Turbo -> Kat/DPF.
> Wenn die Ansaugbrücke leicht zu demontieren ist, finde ich das von Hand  lösen der Verunreinigungen als empfehlenswerter und schonender.


Wenn das Stück zu groß ist, geht es einfach nicht durch das Einlassventil. Dann hängt das solange davor bis es klein genug ist um durchzupassen. Wenn die Ansaugbrücke schon total zu ist, dann hilft es nichts nur die freizumachen. Der Einlasskanal im Kopf ist ja auch total zu und die Einlassventile auch. Da stimmt dann kein Winkel mehr am Ventil, weil alles voll ist. Und manche Motoren reagieren sehr sensibel auf falsche Ventilwinkel mit Leistungsverlust.
Wenn der Ruß erstmal einen Arbeitstakt mitgemacht hat, dann ist der komplett zerkleinert. Da fliegen keine Stücke durch den Turbo und zum DPF komm eh nix, weil der KAT vor dem DPF sitzt. Selbst wenn ein ultra hartnäckiges Stück es durch Brennraum und Turbo schaffen sollte, dann fängt es vor dem Kat auf jeden Fall Feuer.

Wenn man nicht den ganzen Kopf zerlegen will und damit nen riesen Aufriss, ist es viel schneller und effektiver den grade mal frei zu fahren.


----------



## Riverna (23. März 2015)

Kennt sich jemand mit Subaru Impreza WRX STi 2000 bis 2002 aus? Bin stark am überlegen mir einen zu holen.


----------



## Amon (23. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Habe heute früh für ~500m (stand quasi direkt vor dem 500m-Schild) knappe 1,5h gebraucht... Und warum ? Weil gefühlt 98% der Autofahrer das Prinzip eines Reißverschlusses nicht kapiert haben  ... Umbau von nem Autobahnkreuz auffer A2 und so 200m vorher teilt sich das Ganze jetzt auf mit Verengung auf jeweils einen Fahrstreifen plus Spur auf die andere Autobahn. Wird zwar 8 bis 10km vorher alles angekündigt, aber man ist ja doch überrascht und muss auf einmal von ganz links auf die andere Autobahn wechseln [emoji317]. Auf der anderen Autobahn wird sich dann fleißig gewundert, dass man nicht in Richtung Hansestraße kommt weil die Abfahrt gesperrt ist... Dass noch auf der A2 die besagten 8 bis 10km vorher auf dem Schild mit drauf stand, dass man BS-Hafen runterzufahren hat wenn man in die Richtung will, interessiert irgendwie auch keinen . Da bleibt man lieber MITTEN IM WEG STEHEN und guckt doof inner Gegend rum .


Mir graut es auch schon davor wenn die demnächst bei uns auf der A2 anfangen. Die wollen auf knapp 10 Kilometer die Autobahn komplett neu machen und das in beiden Richtungen.


----------



## Zoon (23. März 2015)

Hatte am Wochenende einen Trip über die komplette A2 hinter mir lies sich ganz angenehm fahren vom Ausbau der Straße her 



s-icon schrieb:


> Handwäsche bei nem Leasingwagen würde mir im Traum  nicht einfallen. Nach 3 Jahren gibt es ne Oberflächliche Politur für  100€ und geht dann zurück zum Händler



Eine richtig gute Textilwaschanlage richtet wohl weniger Schaden an  als wenn man als Laie versucht mit ner Handwäsche und evtl ungeeigneten  Tüchern rumzuhantieren und evtl noch den Winkelschleifer als  Poliermaschine zu missbrauchen und sich dann wundert warum der Klarlack  auf einmal weg ist..  
Dann  lieber einmal pro Jahr zu den Profis in die Pflege geben zur  Aufbereitung. Kommt finanziell auf Selbe raus als Kohle für Werkzeug  rauszuschmeißen obwohl man keine Ahnung davon hat wie in meinem Fall, Selbstreflexion ist manchmal gut.


----------



## Beam39 (23. März 2015)

Wobei ich hier so einige Arbeiten von "Profis" erlebt habe, die ganz und gar nicht Profi-Mäßig waren. Hauptsache es wird mit irgendwelchen Hightech-Nano-Teflon-Versiegelungen geworben und raufgeklatscht wird irgendeine billige Versiegelung.


----------



## marvinj (23. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier so einige Arbeiten von "Profis" erlebt habe, die ganz und gar nicht Profi-Mäßig waren. Hauptsache es wird mit irgendwelchen Hightech-Nano-Teflon-Versiegelungen geworben und raufgeklatscht wird irgendeine billige Versiegelung.



So wird Geld verdient.
Der Kunde ist zwar König, aber was er nicht weiß, macht ihn nicht heiß


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klar wenn der Lader schon Geräusche macht, weil das Lager schon total fertig ist. Dann fährt man aber nicht mehr lange.


Die geräusche waren normal-> man hat ihn nicht gehört.


> Vorhersagen kann ich das auch. Fiat Tranporter mit *200tkm*, 1. Turbo, da geht der auf jeden Fall irgendwann hoch. Da muss man kein Mechaniker oder Hellseher für sein.


Schön wärs gewesen und "ziemlich weit daneben gelegen du hast".  Das ding war nach ca. 150tkm schon hin und nach der "ansage" der werkstatt konnte man auch zusehen, wie es bergab mit dem teil ging.
Am ende ging der einfach fest, ohne ölverlust oder sonst was. Danach fuhr dann der verbaute renault turbodiesel (ohne direkteinspritzung) bis zum verkauf als normaler saugdiesel weiter.
Und falls du dich jetzt wunderst wie ein renault-motor in einen fiat kommt, die haben zu der zeit wohl alles an motoren verbaut was andere übrig hatten und billig zu beschaffen war.  (da haben selbst die werkstätten teils kapituliert)


Riverna schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit Subaru Impreza WRX STi 2000  bis 2002 aus? Bin stark am überlegen mir einen zu holen.


Bist du nicht der, der sich mit asiatischen fahrzeugen am besten auskennt?
In  deiner planung sind hoffentlich noch ein paar meter rohr für einen  käfig und der verkauf der mittelkonsole und rücksitzbank vorgesehen. Die  letzten beiden sachen brauchst du bei so einem auto eh nicht.


----------



## Chrisch (23. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes wir haben einen Seat Toledo 1m 1.9TDI mit 90 Ps, allerdings hab ich das gefühl das da 20 ps fehlen was vermutlich durch verkokung entstanden ist wie kann man das nachprüfen?


Bei den 1.9l TDI ist oft der LMM das Problem. Evtl den mal reinigen oder mit vagcom / vcds die LMM Werte überprüfen.

Und da das Wetter so gut ist glatt mal das Auto sauber gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2015)

Ist bei dem 1,9er TDI der LMM nicht ausschließlich zur Überwachung der AGR? Ich meine der hat keinerlei Einfluss auf Gemischbildung oder Ladedruckregelung... Kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre. Hab die VW Motoren nicht alle immer so 100% aufm Schirm.


----------



## dsdenni (23. März 2015)

Dann hat man aber nicht das Gefühl das 20ps fehlen, sondern 50 [emoji38]
Kenn ich wohl noch wo mein Vater dies hatte ^^ 
War aber ein 1.9 TDi Pumpe Düse 115PS


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hatte am Wochenende einen Trip über die komplette A2 hinter mir lies sich ganz angenehm fahren vom Ausbau der Straße her


Denkst du - in den kommenden Jahren soll unser Abschnitt hier von Hannover bis Kreuz Wolfsburg-Königslutter achtstreifig ausgebaut werden. Also so wie es am Kreuz Hannover-Ost schon geschehen ist... . Das wird noch richtig lustig .


----------



## Beam39 (24. März 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den NGK "Laser Platinum" Zündkerzen? Hab mir welche für den Z4 bestellt.. Der Name is irgendwie "WTF?"


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. März 2015)

Achtung Hochspannung!  Nicht gleichzeitig die Elektrode und Masse befummeln, wenn der Motor läuft.  Das zwickt so ein bischen.

Naja was soll man da groß zu sagen. Solange man keine China Kerzen aus Egay kauft für 5€ pro Karton ist alles bestens.


----------



## Beam39 (24. März 2015)

Ich hab mal vor langer Zeit was von NGK gehört und bin gestern beim Stöbern in der Bucht wieder auf die gestoßen und hab sie direkt zum Öl mitgekauft da sie eh fällig sind. Hab btw. für 7l Mobil1 0w40 New Life 55€ bezahlt  für die Zündkerzen fast das Selbe..

Zündkerzen soll man bei nem Alublock ja eh im kalten Zustand wechseln, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.

Btw.: Die NGK' s sind Made in Japan


----------



## Riverna (24. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bist du nicht der, der sich mit asiatischen fahrzeugen am besten auskennt?
> In  deiner planung sind hoffentlich noch ein paar meter rohr für einen  käfig und der verkauf der mittelkonsole und rücksitzbank vorgesehen. Die  letzten beiden sachen brauchst du bei so einem auto eh nicht.



Mal sehen was ich mache, vorerst bleibt die Mittelkonsole und Rücksitzbank drin


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Zündkerzen soll man bei nem Alublock ja eh im kalten Zustand wechseln, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


Ob kalt oder warm ist eigentlich egal. Sehr viel wichtiger ist das korrekte Anzungsdrehmoment.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ob kalt oder warm ist eigentlich egal. Sehr viel wichtiger ist das korrekte Anzungsdrehmoment.



Wobei der Motor möglichst nicht mehr heiß sein sollte.
Bei den NKG muss man glaube ich mit Drehmoment + bestimmten Nachziehwinkel verschrauben.
@Beam, nicht von dem komischen Gefühl beim Anziehen der Zündkerzen verunsichern lassen (das fühlt sich an als ob das Gewinde ausreißt, weil der Dichtring an der Kerze sich setzt)


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist bei dem 1,9er TDI der LMM nicht ausschließlich zur Überwachung der AGR? Ich meine der hat keinerlei Einfluss auf Gemischbildung oder Ladedruckregelung... Kann aber auch sein das ich mich irre. Hab die VW Motoren nicht alle immer so 100% aufm Schirm.


Lmm hängt mit an der Ladedruck Regelung.

Wie heißt nochmal der ältere Herr auf YouTube der immer so gerne Whisky trinkt?


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2015)

Er hier? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5i6nCpwmDVKo98sZD2AAcQ


----------



## Beam39 (25. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wobei der Motor möglichst nicht mehr heiß sein sollte.
> Bei den NKG muss man glaube ich mit Drehmoment + bestimmten Nachziehwinkel verschrauben.
> @Beam, nicht von dem komischen Gefühl beim Anziehen der Zündkerzen verunsichern lassen (das fühlt sich an als ob das Gewinde ausreißt, weil der Dichtring an der Kerze sich setzt)



Also auf der Verpackung is nichts von Drehmoment zu lesen. Da steht nur bebildert da dass man sie erst mit der Hand eindrehen soll (also handfest) dann als Step 2 1/16 drehen mit der Ratsche und anschließend eine halbe bzw 2/3 Umdrehung mit Ratsche. Wtf?


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. März 2015)

Ich hab noch nie ne Zündkerze nach Drehmoment angezogen und es ist noch nix passiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also auf der Verpackung is nichts von Drehmoment zu lesen. Da steht nur bebildert da dass man sie erst mit der Hand eindrehen soll (also handfest) dann als Step 2 1/16 drehen mit der Ratsche und anschließend eine halbe bzw 2/3 Umdrehung mit Ratsche. Wtf?



NGK - Das richtige Drehmoment für Zündkerzen




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie ne Zündkerze nach Drehmoment angezogen und es ist noch nix passiert.



Das machst du mit etwas Pech bei einem Alu-Zylinderkopf nur ein Mal ^^
Oder dir fällt irgendwann die Kerze raus, weil die Dichtung nicht gequetscht wurde.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2015)

Wenns jetzt nicht gerade ein Rasenmäher ist sollte man da schon danach schauen 

thx @keinnick


----------



## Zoon (25. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das machst du mit etwas Pech bei einem Alu-Zylinderkopf nur ein Mal ^^
> Oder dir fällt irgendwann die Kerze raus, weil die Dichtung nicht gequetscht wurde.



ist  jemand beim Audi A8 passiert Kerzen selber reingetüddert ohne richtig  anzuhiehen, hat ne Zeit gehalten irgendwann Flog die Kerze durch den  Druck ausn Block, Beule in Motorhaube und es war dann nur noch ein 7  Zylinder Motor


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie ne Zündkerze nach Drehmoment angezogen und es ist noch nix passiert.


Glück. Bei Steinzeit Motoren konnte man das auch noch machen.

Bei uns kommt auch niemand in der Werkstatt auf die  Idee, Kerzen nicht mit Drehmoment anzuziehen. Hat nämlich keiner Lust  nen Motor zu zahlen.  ...zumal ein Direkteinspritzer mit Kupferring unter der Kerze und abgestimmtem Gewinde ohne richtiges Drehmoment nicht mal läuft.



Zoon schrieb:


> ist  jemand beim Audi A8 passiert Kerzen selber  reingetüddert ohne richtig  anzuhiehen, hat ne Zeit gehalten irgendwann  Flog die Kerze durch den  Druck ausn Block, Beule in Motorhaube und es  war dann nur noch ein 7  Zylinder Motor


Immer noch besser als wenn sich die lose Kerze durch die Vibrationen zerstört und der ganze Rotz nach unten reinfällt. Dann ist die Kiste sofort hinüber. Passiert zwischendurch schonmal.


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2015)

Ich nutze meine Kurzzeitkennzeichen mal aus und fahre die nächsten zwei Tage mit dem Mazda. Macht schon irgendwie Spaß der Wagen... die Woche hab ich halt mal eben das 10 fache an Spritkosten wie wenn ich mit dem ollen Almera fahren würde.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2015)

Was ist denn jetzt gerade Stand mit den KZK?

Sollte ja irgendwie so geregelt werden das man zum fahren eine gültige HU braucht.
Finde das aber totalen Quatsch. Welchen Sinn haben KZK denn dann noch?


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2015)

Aktuell sieht es so aus das du gültigen TÜV brauchst, damit kann man sich die KZK sparen. Also nutze ich die Chance nochmal um den Mazda und den Subi zu fahren. Nächste Woche ist damit leider schluss und man braucht für solche Spielchen rote Nummern.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2015)

Subi? Hab ich was verpasst?

Ich finde das mit den KZK total blöd. Hole ich mir jetzt zB ein Auto und das steht dann in Bremerhaven so habe ich ja keine gültige HU.
Dann muss ich da ja mim Hänger hoch um die Karre zu holen 

Vielleicht nutzt die Petition ja was...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2015)

Ich dachte du arbeitest bei einem Autohaus... 

...ansonsten fährst du einfach mit deinem hin, machst das hintere Nummernschild an das andere Auto und fährst ganz dicht hinterher. Ist dann ein Gespann.  ...merkt schon keiner...


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Subi? Hab ich was verpasst?



Wer weiß.... 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich dachte du arbeitest bei einem Autohaus...



Das wird bei uns nicht so gerne gesehen, ausserdem benutzen die unsere Verkäufer oft. Ab und an kann ich die schon mitnehmen. Aber mir ist es immer lieber wenn es auf mich läuft (das Kennzeichen).


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2015)

GC8 WRX? Oder gar ein STI?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das wird bei uns nicht so gerne gesehen, ausserdem benutzen die unsere Verkäufer oft. Ab und an kann ich die schon mitnehmen. Aber mir ist es immer lieber wenn es auf mich läuft (das Kennzeichen).


Ich meinte eigentlich eher Kai.  Spaßfahrten auf Roter Nummer ist klar aber bevor ich mit nem Trailer 1000km durch die Gegend juckel hol ich lieber ne rote Nummer.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2015)

Ich will mal sehen wie die mich da angucken würden wenn ich mir da sie Nummern schnappe 
Muss mal fragen. Wenns soweit ist.


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> GC8 WRX? Oder gar ein STI?



GDA WRX


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich will mal sehen wie die mich da angucken würden wenn ich mir da sie Nummern schnappe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fragen kostet nix und wenn du die nicht tagelang brauchst, dann sollte da ja nix gegen sprechen. Du arbeitest bei dem Autohaus also darfst du die ganz legal nutzen. Nur immer schön ins rote Buch eintragen.


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> GDA WRX


Uuuuh nice. Bug oder Blob?


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Uuuuh nice. Bug oder Blob?



Der GDA ist der Bug, der Blob wäre ein GDB.
Aber der Heckspoiler vom der "ProDrive" Edition ist unglaublich hässlich. Da muss ich unbedingt die normale Theke drauf bauen.


----------



## s-icon (26. März 2015)

Heute eine Probefahrt im CLK 200k, hoffe das das endlich "mein" Auto ist


----------



## watercooled (26. März 2015)

Die Farbe ist nicht so meins, aber schicker Autowagen. 
Als was setzt du den ein?


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der GDA ist der Bug, der Blob wäre ein GDB.
> Aber der Heckspoiler vom der "ProDrive" Edition ist unglaublich hässlich. Da muss ich unbedingt die normale Theke drauf bauen.



Warum immer diese fetten Endrohre? Passen designmäßig doch gar nicht dazu


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute eine Probefahrt im CLK 200k, hoffe das das endlich "mein" Auto ist



Wolltest Du Dir nicht ein "Spaßauto" kaufen, also was kleineres und sportliches?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Warum immer diese fetten Endrohre? Passen designmäßig doch gar nicht dazu



Ich finde schon.
Eins der wenigen Fahrzeuge, wo so ein unnötig großes Endrohr nicht sche**** aussieht


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2015)

Großes Endrohr ok aber dann doch ein schöneres und nicht wie billig wegstehend 

Btw:
Der Grund warum ich gerne von meiner Freundin nach Hause fahre 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich finde schon.
> Eins der wenigen Fahrzeuge, wo so ein unnötig großes Endrohr nicht sche**** aussieht



Ich finde, dass das Design des Endrohrs perfekt zum Rest des Autos passt.  Also mein Fall wäre es nicht... Fahrleistungen von dem Auto hin oder her aber ein schönes Auto sieht für mich anderes aus. 

Disclaimer: Ja. ich weiß, das sieht jeder anders.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das Design des Endrohrs perfekt zum Rest des Autos passt.  Also mein Fall wäre es nicht... Fahrleistungen von dem Auto hin oder her aber ein schönes Auto sieht für mich anderes aus.
> 
> Disclaimer: Ja. ich weiß, das sieht jeder anders.



Komplett serienmäßig finde ich das Design auch relativ plump.
Wenn man den aber etwas auf Krawall bürstet, sieht das in meinen Augen schon deutlich besser aus 

http://thepichost.com/data_images/out/39/8901108-subaru-impreza-black-car-tuning.jpg


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2015)

Okay, der sieht schon anders aus.


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> http://thepichost.com/data_images/out/39/8901108-subaru-impreza-black-car-tuning.jpg


Nehm ich  !


----------



## dsdenni (26. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner  
[emoji38] [emoji38]


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2015)

Gefällt mir


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Großes Endrohr ok aber dann doch ein schöneres und nicht wie billig wegstehend
> 
> Btw:
> Der Grund warum ich gerne von meiner Freundin nach Hause fahre
> ...



Das Gaspedal sitzt im Fußraum rechts.  Kleiner Tipp, falls du es vergesen hast.


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2015)

Ehrlich dachte mittig? 
Nein ging entweder bergab oder grad aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2015)

Warum soll man Berg runter nicht voll durchbeschleunigen?  Gibt extra G's an Beschleunigung für lau!


----------



## ich558 (26. März 2015)

Für was den wenn man kurz auf 80-100 (mehr geht auf der Strecke eh nicht ) beschleunigt und dann nur Rollen muss?


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2015)

Anrollen auf 80 und zusehen, dass man nicht innen Blitzer tappt ... Wie aus Braunlage Richtung Goslar zurück . Da häng ich auch so bei 2,9 bis 3,5l/100km .


----------



## Riverna (27. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist nicht so meins, aber schicker Autowagen.
> Als was setzt du den ein?



Mir gefällt die Farbe sehr gut, aber nicht an einem WRX. Darum wird er irgendwann nächstes Jahr einmal komplett umlackiert. Ich setze ihn als Sommerauto ein 



ich558 schrieb:


> Warum immer diese fetten Endrohre? Passen designmäßig doch gar nicht dazu



Weil das einfach zu einem japaner dazu gehört. Muss nicht jedem gefallen, mir persönlich gefallen die schrägen Endrohre total. Gehört für mich einfach dazu.


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2015)

Boah ganz ehrlich. Hinten links so ein dickes Kanonenrohr sieht einfach geil aus.
Ist mMn ein absolutes muss an Japanischen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## dsdenni (27. März 2015)

Vorallem mit Antilag


----------



## s-icon (27. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wolltest Du Dir nicht ein "Spaßauto" kaufen, also was kleineres und sportliches?


Ich weiss selbst nicht was ich will
Kaufvertrag für CLK ist unterschrieben, ab Sonntag geht es aber nach Las Vegas, daher Lieferung in 2 Wochen.

Geworden ist es ein CLK 200k mit 184 PS, bj 08 und 99tkm

Edit: Dummerweise habe ich beim Bau  letztes Jahr nur eine Doppelgarage gebaut, jetzt muss einer draußen stehen


----------



## Magogan (27. März 2015)

@s-icon: #FirstWorldProblems

Kauft ihr euch immer Markenreifen oder nehmt ihr billigere? Ich denke mal, mit Sommerreifen von Continental (235/35 R19 für 176 € pro Stück) kann ich nichts falsch machen, oder?


----------



## s-icon (27. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> @s-icon: #FirstWorldProblems



Ja schon, aber ist doch auch schön

Reifen, ich hab auf meinem Phaeton Kumho drauf und bin zufrieden.
Es müssen nicht immer die teuersten sein, aber billig Chinaböller würde ich eher meiden...


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2015)

Viel Spaß in Vegas und danach mit dem neuen Hobel.


----------



## s-icon (27. März 2015)

Danke
Wenn der da ist werd ich auch mal ein Bild Posten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kauft ihr euch immer Markenreifen oder nehmt ihr billigere? Ich denke mal, mit Sommerreifen von Continental (235/35 R19 für 176 € pro Stück) kann ich nichts falsch machen, oder?



Nur Markenreifen.
In 235/35 19 bietet sich der Pirelli PZero an.
Liegt noch vor dem Conti SC 5P, laut dem aktuellen Test der SportAuto 
Ansonsten bietet sich noch der Michelin PSS an (sehr viel Grip und lange Haltbarkeit)


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kauft ihr euch immer Markenreifen oder nehmt ihr billigere? Ich denke mal, mit Sommerreifen von Continental (235/35 R19 für 176 € pro Stück) kann ich nichts falsch machen, oder?



Billigere?  Ne lass ma, ich will mich doch nicht umbringen. Maximal 3. Platz beim Sportauto Reifentest kommt bei mir drauf. Zwischendurch fahre ich ja in der Firma diese Müllreifen und das ist wirklich brutal gefährlich. Normal im Verkehr mitfahren wird da im Nassen schon zur absoluten Herrausvorderung. Davon mal abgesehen das man einfach mal ne LKW Länge mehr Bremsweg hat.

Sowohl die Conti 5P als auch die normalen Sportcontact 5(fahre ich zur Zeit) sind gute Reifen. Der 5P ist bei Nässe erste Sahne. Noch mehr Grip bekommt man nur mit nem Regenreifen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. März 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Farbe sehr gut, aber nicht an einem WRX. Darum wird er irgendwann nächstes Jahr einmal komplett umlackiert. Ich setze ihn als Sommerauto ein


Wenn ich vorschlag machen dürfte...
http://wallpaper.ultradownloads.com.br/155990_Papel-de-Parede-Subaru-Impreza-WRC-Rallye_1280x720.jpg
Ist meiner meinung nach die beste, die du dem auto "antun" kannst. Stellt sich nur die frage, ob du so einen spoiler besorgen kannst. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Maximal 3. Platz beim Sportauto Reifentest kommt bei mir drauf.


Seitdem ich die semperit speedlife bei mir drauf habe, gebe ich auf  test`s nicht mehr viel. Die waren beim adac-test "nur" auf dem 3. platz, sind aber auf meinem auto um welten (!!!) besser als alle testsieger der vergangenen jahre. (die ich dann auch drauf gemacht hatte)
Genau  so erging es mir auch mir den fulda kristall (?) auf meinem damaligen  3er golf. In test`s waren die nie so besonders und dennoch hab ich bei  matsch und schnee auf der bahn/am berg alle anderen abgehängt.
Von  daher, die test`s kann man als anhaltspunkt nehmen, mehr aber auch  nicht. Die reifen müssen mehr zum eigenen gefährt und fahrstil passen  und da muß man zwangsläufig selber schauen.


----------



## Beam39 (27. März 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> @s-icon: #FirstWorldProblems
> 
> Kauft ihr euch immer Markenreifen oder nehmt ihr billigere? Ich denke mal, mit Sommerreifen von Continental (235/35 R19 für 176 € pro Stück) kann ich nichts falsch machen, oder?



Man man, sind die doch so teuer aufm freien Markt  Ich hab letztes Jahr für den Z4 für hinten 245 18" P Zeros 150 bezahlt, beide natürlich. Mit Montage und Wuchten  Mal gucken was mich die Vorderen kosten werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Seitdem ich die semperit speedlife bei mir drauf habe, gebe ich auf  test`s nicht mehr viel. Die waren beim adac-test "nur" auf dem 3. platz, sind aber auf meinem auto um welten (!!!) besser als alle testsieger der vergangenen jahre. (die ich dann auch drauf gemacht hatte)
> Genau  so erging es mir auch mir den fulda kristall (?) auf meinem damaligen  3er golf. In test`s waren die nie so besonders und dennoch hab ich bei  matsch und schnee auf der bahn/am berg alle anderen abgehängt.
> Von  daher, die test`s kann man als anhaltspunkt nehmen, mehr aber auch  nicht. Die reifen müssen mehr zum eigenen gefährt und fahrstil passen  und da muß man zwangsläufig selber schauen.



Einem ADAC Test würde ich auch niemals trauen 
Die SportAuto Tests sind schon sehr aussagekräftig.
Und wenn ein Auto nicht eine komplett vermurkste Fahrwerkseinstellung hat, sind die Testsieger auch besser als Reifen, welche schlechter abgeschnitten haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Seitdem ich die semperit speedlife bei mir drauf habe, gebe ich auf  test`s nicht mehr viel. Die waren beim adac-test "nur" auf dem 3. platz, sind aber auf meinem auto um welten (!!!) besser als alle testsieger der vergangenen jahre. (die ich dann auch drauf gemacht hatte)
> Genau  so erging es mir auch mir den fulda kristall (?) auf meinem damaligen  3er golf. In test`s waren die nie so besonders und dennoch hab ich bei  matsch und schnee auf der bahn/am berg alle anderen abgehängt.
> Von  daher, die test`s kann man als anhaltspunkt nehmen, mehr aber auch  nicht. Die reifen müssen mehr zum eigenen gefährt und fahrstil passen  und da muß man zwangsläufig selber schauen.


Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber hast du schonmal einen guten Reifen gefahren?  Wenn du die Reifen schon gut findest, dann kippst du bei echten guten Reifen höchstwarscheinlich aus den Socken. Diese Semperit Dinger werden auch viel auf Daimler gefahren und die sind wirklich totaler Schrott. Grip gleich 0. Klar muss der Reifen zum Auto passen aber wenn die Reifen auf einem Auto getestet wurde was in der gleichen Klasse ist, dann nehmen die sich auf den unterschiedlichen Autos nicht viel.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einem ADAC Test würde ich auch niemals trauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


+1
Sport Auto bewertet NUR die Fahreigenschaften und nicht so einen Bullshit wie Lautstärke, Verbrauch und anderer vollkommen belangloser Schwachsinn. Der ADAC macht das leider. Der beste Reifen ist nunmal der mit der besten Rundenzeit. Da sind alle Faktoren drin.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Jahr für den Z4 für hinten 245 *18"* P Zeros 150 bezahlt, beide natürlich.


Da hast du den Grund. Ist sehr gängige Größe. Die 19 Zoll von Mangogan gehen nicht so oft.


----------



## Beam39 (27. März 2015)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher dass du nirgendwo im Handel zwei dieser Reifen für 150€ finden wirst. Eher einen für 150€.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2015)

BadFrag, hast du den Artikel "Abschalten ist wichtig" in der SportAuto gelesen (zum Thema Assistenzsyteme, S.22) ?
Da wird ja davon berichtet, dass sich bei allen neuen Audi Modellen das ESP komplett abschalten lässt:

[...]"Zu vorgerückter Stunde lässt ein Ingenieur nebenbei fallen, dass bei künftigen Modellgenerationen ESP vollständig deaktivierbar sein wird, und zwar wirklich bei allen Audi Modellen, vom Basis A1 bis zum High End R8. Warum ? "Weil es immer mehr Kunden so wünschen". Da schau her. Warum wollen die Kunden das wohl ? Etwa weil sie immer mehr das Gefühl haben, von Technik zum Statisten degradiert zu werden ?"[...]

Das wäre auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Beam39 (27. März 2015)

Wenn sie jetzt nur noch das schlimme Untersteuern in den Griff bekommen würden.. Ich dachte der RS3 als Limo würde vielleicht ne kleine Revolution werden aber so wie es scheint wird dem wohl nciht so sein, wenn man sich das Fahrverhalten vom aktuellen S3 als Limo anguckt..


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2015)

Reifen gucke ich auch eher darauf keinen Krams zu nehmen, der vom Namen her auch bei der Chinabude umme Ecke auf der Karte stehen könnte... Jetzt fürn Sommer hab ich Hankook Ventus Prime 2 vorne drauf, hinten irgendwelche Goodyear *schlagmichtod* (die der Händler vor Übergabe auf eigene Kosten noch neu gemacht hat - beide 205/55 R16). Die Goodyear fliegen aber zur nächsten Saison wieder runter weil die Irre laut sind... Im Winter hatte ich bisher immer Conti 850er, werds nächsten Winter mal mit den Michelin Alpin 5 probieren - sollen ja auch nicht gerade mies sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> BadFrag, hast du den Artikel "Abschalten ist wichtig" in der SportAuto gelesen (zum Thema Assistenzsyteme, S.22) ?
> Da wird ja davon berichtet, dass sich bei allen neuen Audi Modellen das ESP komplett abschalten lässt:
> 
> [...]"Zu vorgerückter Stunde lässt ein Ingenieur nebenbei fallen, dass bei künftigen Modellgenerationen ESP vollständig deaktivierbar sein wird, und zwar wirklich bei allen Audi Modellen, vom Basis A1 bis zum High End R8. Warum ? "Weil es immer mehr Kunden so wünschen". Da schau her. Warum wollen die Kunden das wohl ? Etwa weil sie immer mehr das Gefühl haben, von Technik zum Statisten degradiert zu werden ?"[...]
> ...



Wow das ist doch mal erste Sahne.  ESP abschaltbar muss einfach sein.  Ich frag mich sowieso warum man das überhaubt nicht abschaltbar macht.  Das ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorschlag machen dürfte...
> http://wallpaper.ultradownloads.com.br/155990_Papel-de-Parede-Subaru-Impreza-WRC-Rallye_1280x720.jpg
> Ist meiner meinung nach die beste, die du dem auto "antun" kannst. Stellt sich nur die frage, ob du so einen spoiler besorgen kannst.



Können schon, aber nicht wollen. 
Der originale WRX Heckspoiler sagt mir da mehr zu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

So mein Fuhrparkwechsel ist jetzt wohl ziemlich durch, der Mondeo muss in die Tonne. Leider sind meine Kandidaten Schwarz was nicht gerade meine Farbe ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow das ist doch mal erste Sahne.  ESP abschaltbar muss einfach sein.  Ich frag mich sowieso warum man das überhaubt nicht abschaltbar macht.  Das ergibt keinen Sinn.



Finde ich auch gut.
VW hat's ja schon mit dem neuen Golf R vorgemacht 
Dieses teildeaktivieren bringt eh nix.
Bei der C-Klasse kannst du auch nicht das ESP deaktivieren (obwohl in der Option "ESP On/OFF" aufgeführt ist).
Warum ist das immer noch an, wenn man es bewusst auf OFF stellt ? Das ist ja noch nicht einmal ein einfacher Tastendruck wie bei BMW, man muss ja erst mal durch diverse Menüs durch, um die Option zu finden.
Du bekommst ihn mit teilabgeschaltetem ESP zwar quer, aber ab einem bestimmten Winkel pfuscht dir das ESP mit rein.
Finde sowas unnötig. Da kann man es mit dem ESP On/Off auch gleich sein lassen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einem ADAC Test würde ich auch niemals trauen


Begründung?


> Und wenn ein Auto nicht eine komplett vermurkste Fahrwerkseinstellung hat, sind die Testsieger auch besser als Reifen, welche schlechter abgeschnitten haben.


Mag ja sein das du ständig an deinem fahrwerk herum fummelst, schrauben nicht richtig anziehst oder es sonst irgendwie verstellst, ich mach das aber nicht!
Mein fahrwerk ist dabei seit 14 jahren @ stock und das auto fährt auch bei 180 auf der bahn noch gut gerade aus (ohne unnormal nach einer richtung zu ziehen) und die reifen fahren sich auch noch gleichmäßig ab. Und so lange das so ist sehe ich auch keinen grund da was machen zu lassen.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber hast du schonmal einen guten Reifen gefahren?


Bist du schonmal was anderes als conti oder so einen quatsch gefahren? Auch andere hersteller bauen gute reifen. 


> Wenn du die Reifen schon gut findest, dann kippst du bei echten guten Reifen höchstwarscheinlich aus den Socken.


Kaum.  Du weißt garnicht wie ich mit den semperit um die kurven hacken kann... (ohne quietschen und das sich was zuckt)
Die  ganzen anderen reifen, die ich schon drauf hatte, haben ihr versagen  immer rechtzeitig mit quietschen angekündigt und dann hat man gerade bei  nässe schon gemerkt, das es anfängt zu rutschen.


> Diese  Semperit Dinger werden auch viel auf Daimler gefahren und die sind  wirklich totaler Schrott. Grip gleich 0.


Wer weiß was mercedes da verbaut, aber entweder es sind keine speedlife (die werden wohl noch mehr reifen im programm haben) oder irgendwelche sonderanfertigungen für die erstausrüstung.
Meine  speedlife 1 225/14 R17 (glaube, breite stimmt auf alle fälle) hab ich  jedenfalls bis jetzt weder zum quietschen noch rutschen gebracht.  Allerdings sollten sie laut test etwas länger halten als der rest->  tun sie definitiv nicht.


> Sport Auto bewertet NUR die Fahreigenschaften ...


Juhu... Subjektivität FTW. Das wird wohl jeder mensch anders sehen. 


> Der beste Reifen ist nunmal der mit der besten Rundenzeit. Da sind alle Faktoren drin.


Ja, der faktor mensch auch. Der wird mit jeder runde besser und kann die strecke irgendwann einmal im schlaf.
Man könnte jetzt bößwilligkeit unterstellen und sagen, das die schlechteren zuerst dran kommen. Ich lass das aber mal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2015)

Zum ADAC braucht man keine Begründung, wenn man sieht, was in dem Laden abgeht 
Ein Serienfahrwerk kann sich in seinen Einstellungen auch leicht verändern.
Außerdem sind deine Ansichten sehr subjektiv, oder hast du kurvengeschwindigkeiten und Bremsweg nachgemessen ?
Ein Reifen kann sich schnell anfühlen, man fährt aber trotzdem weit hinter den Markenmodellen.
Bei der SportAuto werden ebenfalls sehr viele Messungen durchgeführt, die glaube ich jeweils 5x durchgeführt werden mit anschießender Mittelwertermittlung.

Die Testfahrer sind keine 0815 Fahrer, die man zum Testen der Reifen einstellt. Die können den HHR im Schlaf und absolut perfekt fahren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum ADAC braucht man keine Begründung, wenn man sieht, was in dem Laden abgeht


Also daher weht der wind... Wenn man an alles mit ein bißchen verstand heran geht und nicht gleich alles schluckt was einem vorgesetzt wird, kann einem das doch wurst sein. Außerdem, wenn du wüßtest wo du sonst noch so besch... wirst...


> Ein Serienfahrwerk kann sich in seinen Einstellungen auch leicht verändern.


Und eine "leichte" veränderung bewirkt immer gleich, das es total "vermurkst" ist?


> Außerdem sind deine Ansichten sehr subjektiv...


Das bestreite ich auch nicht, aber eure "test`s" sind auch nicht die totale wahrheit als die ihr sie gerne seht. Dazu müßten die reifen zumindest auf einem fahrzeug jedes herstellers getestet werden und das macht keiner.


> oder hast du kurvengeschwindigkeiten...


Zugegeben, ich bin nicht der breiteste aber die sitze meines passat sind schon gut konturiert und wenn ich bei schnellen kurvenfahrten mich am lenkrad festhalten muß um nicht aus dem sitz zu rutschen (auch bei nässe), geht es auch einfach nicht schneller.  Dabei war ich aber noch nicht am limit der reifen.


> ...und Bremsweg nachgemessen ?


Wenn du das häufiger ausreizt, solltest du mal deinen fahrstil überdenken. Ich brauch den nicht messen zumal man wohl besser mit einer ordentlichen bremsanlage beraten ist, wenn man das öfters mal ausreizt.
Wenn du dagegen nach vorschrift im straßenverkehr fährst, reicht sogar ein mittelmäßiger reifen.


> Die Testfahrer sind keine 0815 Fahrer, die man zum Testen der Reifen einstellt. Die können den HHR im Schlaf und absolut perfekt fahren.


Zeige mir den fahrer, der einen halben tag lang immer am limit exakt die gleichen rundenzeiten fährt (nachweisbar) und ich gebe mich geschlagen.


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber hast du schonmal einen guten Reifen gefahren?  Wenn du die Reifen schon gut findest, dann kippst du bei echten guten Reifen höchstwarscheinlich aus den Socken. Diese Semperit Dinger werden auch viel auf Daimler gefahren und die sind wirklich totaler Schrott. Grip gleich 0.



Ich hatte zwar noch nie Reifen von Semperit aber ich glaube nicht, dass die totaler Schrott sind. Dann würde Mercedes die Dinger auch nicht verwenden. Immerhin ist Semperit eine Marke von Continental und nicht irgendeine Chinabutze. Die mögen an die Reifen von Continental vielleicht nicht ran kommen (was auch logisch ist) aber totalen Müll kann Conti auch nicht auf den Markt werfen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So mein Fuhrparkwechsel ist jetzt wohl ziemlich durch, der Mondeo muss in die Tonne. Leider sind meine Kandidaten Schwarz was nicht gerade meine Farbe ist



Was soll es denn für ein Auto werden?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also daher weht der wind... Wenn man an alles mit ein bißchen verstand heran geht und nicht gleich alles schluckt was einem vorgesetzt wird, kann einem das doch wurst sein. Außerdem, wenn du wüßtest wo du sonst noch so besch... wirst...
> 
> Und eine "leichte" veränderung bewirkt immer gleich, das es total "vermurkst" ist?
> 
> ...



Wenn du aus dem Sitz fällst, bei einem Passat, der bei weitem kein Kurvenräuber ist, dann stimmt mit dir was nicht 

Bremsweg hat nichts mit ausreizen zu tun, aber 5m mehr aus 100km/h können in einer Gefahrensituation sehr entscheidend sein.
Eine bessere Bremsanlage nützt nur bei mehrmaligen Bremsen. Mit einer guten Serienbremse kommt man selbst bei >150km/h locker ins ABS und damit an die Haftgrenze der Reifen.
Es geht auch nicht um die exakt gleiche Rundenzeit. Zwischen den Reifen liegen mehr als ein paar 1/10 sek pro Runde. 
Auf ein paar 1/10 können die genau fahren. 
Das Fahren mit den Testwagen ist quasi Urlaub für die, da die ganz andere Autos gewöhnt sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal was anderes als conti oder so einen quatsch gefahren? Auch andere hersteller bauen gute reifen.
> 
> Kaum.  Du weißt garnicht wie ich mit den semperit um die kurven hacken kann... (ohne quietschen und das sich was zuckt)
> Die  ganzen anderen reifen, die ich schon drauf hatte, haben ihr versagen  immer rechtzeitig mit quietschen angekündigt und dann hat man gerade bei  nässe schon gemerkt, das es anfängt zu rutschen.
> ...


Ja, in der Firma fahre ich viele Autos und ich möchte behaubten das ich so ziemlich jeden auf dem deutschen Markt verfügbaren Reifen schonmal gefahren bin.(mit ausnahme von Semi Slicks) Da gibts alles von Conti, Pirelli, Nankang, Fate Kreis, Toyo, Hankook, Dunlop, Kleber, Mentor... und sogar solche mit chinesischen Zeichen auf der Flanke.
Von guten Reifen zu schlechten Reifen sind da brutale Unterschiede. Meine übliche Probefahrtstrecke beinhaltet auch eine Autobahnabfahrt, die im nassen etwa rutschig ist. Mit guten Reifen geht die mit 80 ohne das man etwas merkt. Mit Holzreifen bekommt man ab etwa 40 arge Probleme. Das sind *40!* km/h Unterschied in der gleichen Kurve. Ich nenne sowas lebensgefährlich! Solche Schrottreifen müssten verboten werden.

Ich bin diese Semperit auch schon gefahren und die sind wirklich für die Tonne. In Sachen Kurvengeschwindigkeit vorallem im Nassen schrecklich.

Oh nein nein nein nein! Daimler verbaut solche Holzreifen *nicht* ab Werk! Die sind von den Besitzern der Autos draufgemacht worden!

Wie kannst du denn Reifen nicht zum rutschen bringen?  Soweit ich weis kann man zwar in manchen Städten wie z.B. Bielefeld auf Straßenbahnschienen umfahren aber einklinken können sich die Reifen nicht. Quietschen ist kein Zeichen von schlechtem Grip. Das hängt lediglich mit der Gummimischung und dem Asphalt zusammen. Die meisten Reifen sind noch weit vom Haftungsabriss entfernt, wenn sie anfangen zu quietschen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch nie Reifen von Semperit aber  ich glaube nicht, dass die totaler Schrott sind. Dann würde Mercedes  die Dinger auch nicht verwenden. Immerhin ist Semperit eine Marke von  Continental und nicht irgendeine Chinabutze. Die mögen an die Reifen von  Continental vielleicht nicht ran kommen (was auch logisch ist) aber  totalen Müll kann Conti auch nicht auf den Markt werfen.


Mercedes verwendet die auch nicht! Die Reifen haben sich die Fahrer selber montieren lassen. Denkst du allen Ernst das Daimler Müllreifen montiert?  Und ja ich bin diese Semperit oft genug gefahren und nein die taugen wirklich nichts. Mag sein das die wenn sie ganz neu sind einigermaßen gehen aber nach 2-3 Jahren ist das ein einziges rumgerutsche.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich bin nicht der breiteste aber die sitze meines passat sind  schon gut konturiert und wenn ich bei schnellen kurvenfahrten mich am  lenkrad festhalten muß um nicht aus dem sitz zu rutschen (auch bei  nässe), geht es auch einfach nicht schneller.  Dabei war ich aber noch nicht am limit der reifen.
> 
> Zeige mir den fahrer, der einen halben tag lang immer am limit exakt die  gleichen rundenzeiten fährt (nachweisbar) und ich gebe mich  geschlagen.


Also ich kenne kein Auto was so gut um die Kurve geht das ich mich nicht im Sitz halten kann. Nicht einmal ein SLS im trockenen geht so um die Ecke.   Sobald der Gurt einrastet, kann man nirgends mehr hin. Und das sollte er schon beim einlenken machen, da die Rastung im Gurtaufroller mechanisch auf G-Kräfte anspricht. Selbst auf der Rennstrecke sitzt man mit einem normalen 3 Punkt Gurt ohne Probleme im Sitz auch bei Querbeschleunigung von +1G.

Jeder top Rundstreckenfahrer kann das. Absolut kein Problem.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn du aus dem Sitz fällst, bei einem Passat, der bei weitem kein Kurvenräuber ist, dann stimmt mit dir was nicht


Mit den normalen 195er reifen und irgendwelchem suboptimalen gummi auf alle fälle. Dazu hat er keinen anspruch darauf, ein "kurvenräuber" zu sein aber dennoch lässt sich so ein passat auch mit der brechstange fahren vor allem, wenn die bereifung nicht vorher schon aufgibt. 
Dazu ist so ein 3bg mit unter 1,5 t leer teilweise leichter als das, was heutzutage als sportwagen verkauft wird. 


> Bremsweg hat nichts mit ausreizen zu tun, aber 5m mehr aus 100km/h können in einer Gefahrensituation sehr entscheidend sein.


Wenn du es soweit kommen lässt, können auch die 5m weniger noch zu viel bremsweg sein. Von daher wäre eigentlich eine kette wie beim panzer optimal. 


> Es geht auch nicht um die exakt gleiche Rundenzeit. Zwischen den Reifen liegen mehr als ein paar 1/10 sek pro Runde.


Ich seh schon, ich muß mir das evt. mal zu gemüte führen. Mal sehen, wer deren sponsor ist. 


> Das Fahren mit den Testwagen ist quasi Urlaub für die, da die ganz andere Autos gewöhnt sind.


Limit ist limit. Wenn die fahrerei in urlaub ausartet, dann geht es definitiv noch schneller. 

Edit:


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Semperit auch schon gefahren und  die sind wirklich für die Tonne. In Sachen Kurvengeschwindigkeit  vorallem im Nassen schrecklich.


Dann weiß ich nicht, was du da erwischt hast. Meine sind auf dem passat  astrein und ich hatte niemals auch nur die geringsten anzeichen von  haftungsproblemen.  Allerdings sind sie langsam runter und werden wohl auch langsam schlechter werden, müssen aber auch nur noch diese saison halten.


> Wie kannst du denn Reifen nicht zum rutschen bringen?   Soweit ich weis kann man zwar in manchen Städten wie z.B. Bielefeld auf  Straßenbahnschienen umfahren aber einklinken können sich die Reifen  nicht.


Indem ich nicht auf schienen herum eiere. Ich bin doch kein zug oder straßenbahn.  Außerdem stimmt die spurbreite nicht.

Edit 2:


> Nicht einmal ein SLS im trockenen geht so um die Ecke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was hat der für sitze und was für welche ich? Also meine hatten zu dem zeitpunkt schon ca. 260 tkm einen fahrer drauf sitzen und dann sind das eher welche für langstrecke (wie das gesammte auto) und nicht für rundenzeiten...


----------



## s-icon (28. März 2015)

Bei uns war hat Mercedes schon alle möglichen Reifen ab Werk montiert:

Michelin, Continental, Yokohama,Dunlop  aber an Semperit kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2015)

Ich fahre im Sommer "Mercedes Reifen". Dass die allerdings wirklich anders sind als normale Sportcontact glaube ich nicht. Manche behaupten die Flanken wären etwas dicker damit der typische Mercedesfahrer die beim Parken nicht kaputt bekommt. Wenn dem so ist soll es mir nur recht sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bei uns war hat Mercedes schon alle möglichen Reifen ab Werk montiert:
> 
> Michelin, Continental, Yokohama,Dunlop  aber an Semperit kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern


Die wirst du darauf auch nie sehen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Sommer "Mercedes Reifen". Dass die  allerdings wirklich anders sind als normale Sportcontact glaube ich  nicht. Manche behaupten die Flanken wären etwas dicker damit der  typische Mercedesfahrer die beim Parken nicht kaputt bekommt. Wenn dem  so ist soll es mir nur recht sein.


"MO" Reifen funktionieren auf anderen Autos auch gut.  Der 5P MO hat eine etwas weichere Mischung als der normale 5P, damit er etwas leiser wird. Viel ist das aber nicht. Wie es beim Sportcontact 5 aussieht weis ich nicht. Ein Ottonormalfahrer merkt den Unterschied nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2015)

Auffällig leiser als vorher waren die auf jeden Fall, allerdings hatte der Vorbesitzer auch irgendwelche Asiaten auf die Hinterachse gezogen, dagegen wäre wohl alles leiser gewesen.


----------



## Lee (28. März 2015)

Heute wollte ich die Sommerräder aufziehen. Problem: An der Radnabe festgerostet. Vorne hab ich sie noch irgendwie abbekommen, scheinbar ist der Wagen vorne so schwer, dass das Eigengewicht nachdem ich den Wagen ohne Radmuttern nochmal runterließ, den Rost aufgebrochen hat. Aber Hinten war keine Chance...

Jemand ne Idee?

Kräftige Tritte haben nix gebracht und übertreiben wollte ich es dann auch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2015)

Gummi/Kunsstoffhammer.
Aber natürlich nur wenn der Wagen so sicher steht, dass er auf die Art nicht vom Wagenheber fliegt.


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2015)

Gummihammer, ansonsten haben wir das letztens beim Kumpel mit nem keramikbasierten Rostlöser von Würth geschafft das Rad runterzubekommen. Aber drauf achten, dass nix daneben geht .


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Heute wollte ich die Sommerräder aufziehen. Problem: An der Radnabe festgerostet. Vorne hab ich sie noch irgendwie abbekommen, scheinbar ist der Wagen vorne so schwer, dass das Eigengewicht nachdem ich den Wagen ohne Radmuttern nochmal runterließ, den Rost aufgebrochen hat. Aber Hinten war keine Chance...
> 
> Jemand ne Idee?
> 
> Kräftige Tritte haben nix gebracht und übertreiben wollte ich es dann auch nicht.


Alle Radschrauben raus, eine wieder ganz reindrehen und dann wieder 1,5 Umdrehungen raus. Den Wagen gegen runterfallen vom Wagenheber sichern!!!(Steine unterlegen) Niemals unter ein Auto auf dem Wagenheber!
Dann das Rad so drehen das die Schraube oben ist. Unter das Auto legen und mit so viel Kraft wie du hast unten von innen gegen das Rad treten.

Wenn das nix hilft nen großes Brett vor den Reifen legen und mit nem 5kg Vorschlaghammer von innen gegentrümmern. Nicht die Felge treffen! Vorsicht der Hammer kommt fast genauso hart vom Reifen zurück wie du draufhaust!


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2015)

Trotz Steinen oder einer sonstigen "Sicherung" würde ich mich nicht unter das Auto legen und "mit so viel Kraft wie möglich" gegen das Rad treten. Das wäre es mir nicht wert. Nächste Woche einfach kurz in die Werkstatt fahren und die Jungs das machen lassen. Unter so einer Hebebühne arbeitet es sich sicher besser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2015)

Denkst du das Auto macht nen Haufen Steine platt?  Das ist kein 40 Tonner.  Man sollte natürlich schon Pflastersteine oder Gehwegplatten nehmen und keine Gasbeton oder Natursteine. Mir ist schonmal ein Auto auf Steine gefallen, weil der Wagenheber schlagartig den Druck verloren hat. Der Unterboden hatte ne Beule und der oberste Pflasterstein nen Kratzer.

Und man sollte natürlich die Steine nicht unter dem Tank oder der Stoßstange platzieren. Direkt in der Nähe der Wagenheberaufnahme kann eigentlich nix passieren. Wenn du genug Dampf machst, dann kannst du mit bloßen Händen ein Auto auch leicht von der Hebebühne werfen. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Lee (28. März 2015)

Also weil ich weder Gummi noch Vorschlaghammer hatte und ich im Internet gelesen habe, dass Werkstätte das wohl auch nur mit Holz und Hammer machen kam ich auf die Idee, einfach noch mehr Gewalt anzuwenden.

Alle Radmuttern ganz leicht rausgedreht (so ne halbe/dreiviertel drehung) und dann aufm Hof einfach oft angefahren und kräftig gebremst. Das ganze verbunden mit Kurven und Hang (ja unser Hof ist schief, wie alles in dieser Stadt). Das hat nicht viel gebracht, aber hat gereicht, um den Rost minimals zu lösen. Danach konnte man das Rad nicht abnehmen, aber man hat gemerkt, da könnte sich was tun. Daraufhin haben ganz viel rumwackeln und einige Kräftige tritte von hinten auf den Reifen (Hinter das Auto auf den Rücken gelegt und einfach mim Bein rein) geholfen, um die Teile mit Mühe irgendwie abzubekommen.

Ich freu mich schon auf Oktober


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. März 2015)

Wenn du die Räder runterhast machte alles mit ner Drahtbürste richtig sauber, und schmierst dann ne dünne Schicht Montagefett oder Kupferpaste auf die Radnabe.
Damit hast du dann erstmal ruhe mit festgegammelten Rädern.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. März 2015)

Irgendso ein Typ bei Youtube nimmt für sowas statt Kupferpaste immer Bremsenreperaturpaste, wo ist den da der Unterschied bei dem ganzen Zeugs?


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2015)

Wieso rostet denn eigentlich das Rad da hin?
Kam bei uns noch nie vor


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso rostet denn eigentlich das Rad da hin?
> Kam bei uns noch nie vor


Weil die Radnarbe aus Stahl ist, an der liegt eine Alufelge an und der Regen ist aus Wasser. Stahl+Alu+Elektrolyt=Rost. Das unedelste Material löst sich auf. Elektrochemische Spannungsreihe â€“ Wikipedia



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Wenn du die Räder runterhast machte alles mit ner Drahtbürste richtig sauber, und schmierst dann ne dünne Schicht Montagefett oder Kupferpaste auf die Radnabe.
> Damit hast du dann erstmal ruhe mit festgegammelten Rädern.


Auf garkeinen Fall Fett nehmen!!!!!!!! Das Fett wird bei heiß gefahrener Bremse flüssig und wird nach außen auf die Reibfläche der Bremse abgeschleudert. Dann fährst du gradewegs in den nächsten Baum. Kupfer oder Keramikpaste ist ok, weil die beide mehr als 1000 Grad aushalten, ohne sich aufzulösen. Ich persönlich nehme nur Keramikpaste, weil die trocknet und nicht abgewaschen wird. Bei den ganzen Pasten muss man nur aufpassen das man auf keinen Fall an die Radschrauben etwas dranbekommt!



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Irgendso ein Typ bei Youtube nimmt für  sowas statt Kupferpaste immer Bremsenreperaturpaste, wo ist den da der  Unterschied bei dem ganzen Zeugs?


Der größte Unterschied ist die Hitzebeständigkeit.

Fett = Müll, etwa bei 300°C flüssig
Bremsenpaste etwa bis 450°C also für Ottonormalfahrer noch nutzbar
Kupferpaste bis etwa 1000°C deswegen auch für Sportfahrer
Keramikpaste in etwa 1400°C aber teuer und nicht metallisch, daher keine Kontaktkorrosion.


----------



## Lee (28. März 2015)

Ich habe allerdings eine Stahlfelge 

Aus irgendeinem anderen chemischen Grund ist das da wohl aber ganz genauso


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2015)

Wie das passieren kann war eher praktisch gemeint, bei uns ist das bei 2 Fahrzeugen die beide im Sommer Alu und im Winter Stahl fahren noch nie vorgekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings eine Stahlfelge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann liegt es einfach daran das deine Radnarbe extrem gut gammelt. In der Regel gehen Stahlfelgen aber gut ab. Meistens sitzen nur die Alus so bombenfest drauf.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wie das passieren kann war eher praktisch  gemeint, bei uns ist das bei 2 Fahrzeugen die beide im Sommer Alu und im  Winter Stahl fahren noch nie vorgekommen.


Welches Material ist die Radnarbe? Wenn das höher legierter Stahl ist, dann passiert das nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. März 2015)

kA, halt ganz normale Radnaben*schulterzuck*


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2015)

Ist bei mir im Gschäft auch immer krank wie fest da manche Stahlfelgen sind.
Lowkick gegens Auto, sonst gehts nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2015)

Gestern hab ich den E36 abgeholt 
Bessere Bilder reiche ich noch nach. 
Ich wollte ihn gestern eigentlich schon komplett Waschen und heute nochmal intensiv auf Rostsuche gehen, das Wetter spielt aber nicht mit 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2015)

Ah ein Rentner Auto. Wv hast du bezahlt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ah ein Rentner Auto. Wv hast du bezahlt.



2850€ inkl. HU/AU neu, neuen Belägen vorne und ein paar anderen Sachen, die noch gemacht wurden.
Zwei Vorbesitzter, der erste geb.41 und, der zweite geb.51 
Das Auto wurde wahrscheinlich nie schnell bewegt (die Reifen sind von 2006 und haben noch min. 50% Profiltiefe).


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Die muss man wohl eher altersbedingt mal austauschen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was soll es denn für ein Auto werden?


Zu 99,9 % ein Astra Sports Tourer


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2015)

henniheine schrieb:


> Die muss man wohl eher altersbedingt mal austauschen.



Ich tausche nie einen Reifen aufgrund des Alters aus. Bei unter 1,6mm wird getauscht. 
Die 1,6mm können aber, wenn ich will, ziemlich schnell erreicht werden 
Die letzten Winterreifen vom 1er wurden ebenfalls erst komplett weggefahren (allerdings schon auf minus Profil ), bevor ich sie entsorgt habe.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 2850€ inkl. HU/AU neu, neuen Belägen vorne und ein paar anderen Sachen, die noch gemacht wurden.
> Zwei Vorbesitzter, der erste geb.41 und, der zweite geb.51
> Das Auto wurde wahrscheinlich nie schnell bewegt (die Reifen sind von 2006 und haben noch min. 50% Profiltiefe).


Für genau den selben Preis habe ich mal den selben angeguckt. Allerdings 325 und in grau. 
E36 ist schon ganz geil.


----------



## dsdenni (29. März 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für genau den selben Preis habe ich mal den selben angeguckt. Allerdings 325 und in grau.
> E36 ist schon ganz geil.


Vorhin wars noch ein Rentnerauto


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2015)

Er wird "aus Rentnerhand" meinen.

Berichte mal mit welchem Verbrauch du den mit der 325er Brücke bei bissl sportlicherer Fahrweise fährst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. März 2015)

Mein ich ja hat vorher rentnern gehört. Weil stock exterieur und fetter D aufkleber. Den aufkleber braucht eig. Jedes rentnerauto.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2015)

Die E36 sind schon toll, die machen sehr viel Spaß zu fahren. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Auto


----------



## ASD_588 (29. März 2015)

> Berichte mal mit welchem Verbrauch du den mit der 325er Brücke bei bissl sportlicherer Fahrweise fährst.


vermutlich 9-11l


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Berichte mal mit welchem Verbrauch du den mit der 325er Brücke bei bissl sportlicherer Fahrweise fährst.



Erst mal bleibt er motorseitig serie.
Das erste wird wahrscheinlich ein Bremsenupgrade auf die E46 330i/d Bremse sein, da ich die Serienbremse als Schwachpunkt sehe.





Riverna schrieb:


> Die E36 sind schon toll, die machen sehr viel Spaß zu fahren. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Auto



Danke 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> vermutlich 9-11l



Das müsste hinkommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> vermutlich 9-11l


Da steht sportliche Fahrweise nicht gemüdliche Fahrweise. 

Wenn King den immer quer aus der Kurve schiebt, dann ist der mindestens bei 18-20 Liter.


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2015)

10,5 braucht ja schon meiner...


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2015)

Jemand Interesse an meinem roten NX als Projekt? Werde ihn wohl verkaufen um mich voll und ganz auf den Subi zu konzentrieren.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

Dein Ernst? Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.  Der Subaru muss es Dir ja ziemlich angetan haben.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2015)

Doch ist mein ernst, hab generell irgendwie den Spaß verloren. Hat wohl alles zu lange gedauert. Ich werde wohl die Tuningteile verkaufen, den Wagen auf Serienzustand zurück bauen und in meiner Garage einmotten. Falls jedoch jemand das ganze Projekt kaufen will, könnte ich damit eventuell auch leben.


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2015)

Das Geld wird dir wohl kaum einer zahlen...
Schade das du ihn her gibst.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. März 2015)

> Da steht sportliche Fahrweise nicht gemüdliche Fahrweise.



dan läuft schon mehr durch die zylinder, leider geht der zeiger rechts unten nur bis 30l


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das Geld wird dir wohl kaum einer zahlen...
> Schade das du ihn her gibst.



Das ist beides absolut richtig. Aber darüber war ich mir schon am Anfang an klar, dass man so am besten sein Geld verbrennen kann.


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2015)

Allein der Motor dürften ja 5-7k gewesen sein. Der war afaik ja neu.
Lässt den wenigstens drin? Oder normalen DE rein?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2015)

Tja wenn man einmal Allrad gefahren ist, dann will man nicht mehr zurück auf FWD.  Geht vielen so...


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2015)

Besonders wenn man viel ausparken muss gell?


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2015)

Ich dachte das Abbiegen im Regen war das große Problem  .


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Allein der Motor dürften ja 5-7k gewesen sein. Der war afaik ja neu.
> Lässt den wenigstens drin? Oder normalen DE rein?



Ich baue ihn wieder komplett auf Serien zurück. In zwei oder drei Jahren mache ich ihn dann fertig für ein H-Kennzeichen. Das ist unmöglich mit dem Motor... 
Der Motorumbau hat mich ca 9.000Euro gekostet. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja wenn man einmal Allrad gefahren ist, dann will man nicht mehr zurück auf FWD.  Geht vielen so...



Mit dem Allrad hat das recht wenig zu tun.


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2015)

Ich habe heute festgestellt wie besch... weich eigentlich meine Winterreifen sind.
Bissl schneller in ne Kurve rein, untersteuert *klonk* flog meine VL Radkappe durch die Gegend.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2015)

Ich schaue mich aktuell auch nach neuen Felgen und weniger wulstigen Reifen um. Tendiere aktuell zu 18" und somit nur 1" größer als Serie. Ich glaub mit 19" mach ich mir die Fahrdynamik etwas kaputt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ich habe heute festgestellt wie besch... weich eigentlich meine Winterreifen sind.
> Bissl schneller in ne Kurve rein, untersteuert *klonk* flog meine VL Radkappe durch die Gegend.


 Mach mal Luft drauf.


----------



## watercooled (29. März 2015)

Sind 2.4 drauf  Warens jedenfalls vor 2 Wochen ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da steht sportliche Fahrweise nicht gemüdliche Fahrweise.
> 
> Wenn King den immer quer aus der Kurve schiebt, dann ist der mindestens bei 18-20 Liter.



Dafür fehlt dem E36 noch die Sperre (inkl. kürzerem Diff)
Ist ein teuer Spaß 
ca. 600€ für das 3.15er Sperrdiff. + überholen der Sperrkörper.
Vielleicht ist ein 3.15er ohne Sperre mit anschließender Sperrkörper Nachrüstung günstiger, muss ich mich noch nach erkundigen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. März 2015)

Wieso haben die denn Serie keine Sperre drin?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso haben die denn Serie keine Sperre drin?



Gab es als Sonderausstattung.
Aber der Erstbesitzer, ein Prof. Dr. ..., hat sich dagegen entschieden 
Heutzutage gibt es ein Sperrdiff bei den AG Autos ja gar nicht mehr.


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2015)

Silk Road: Toyota Supra kommt 2017 mit BMW-Motor > News > 2018 Toyota Supra, BMW Reihensechszylinder, BMW Toyota Kooperation, BMW Z4, Sportwagen, Toyota BMW Sportwagen, Toyota Supra > Autophorie.de

Weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll...außer sie beleben den N54 wieder


----------



## dsdenni (30. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Silk Road: Toyota Supra kommt 2017 mit BMW-Motor > News > 2018 Toyota Supra, BMW Reihensechszylinder, BMW Toyota Kooperation, BMW Z4, Sportwagen, Toyota BMW Sportwagen, Toyota Supra > Autophorie.de
> 
> Weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll...außer sie beleben den N54 wieder


BMW baut doch gute R6 Motoren, kein Wunder das Toyota davon was wollte [emoji6]


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2015)

Daimler komtm auch wieder mit R6.  Ist billiger als nen oller V Motor und klingt deutlich besser. V6 klingt irgendwie immer wie Luftpumpe.


----------



## ASD_588 (30. März 2015)

> BMW baut doch gute R6 Motoren, kein Wunder das Toyota davon was wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob die fans davon glücklich werden kann ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen zumal die motoren im supra ganz anderst klingen und das macht auch den charakter eines autos aus.


----------



## watercooled (30. März 2015)

Der 2JZ war mitsamt Getriebe auch deutsch. Zumindest zu vielen teilen.


----------



## Riverna (31. März 2015)

Der 2JZ war soweit ich weiß auch schon eine BMW Entwicklung. Und es war mit Abstand der beste 6 Zylinder Motor der jemals gebaut wurde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

So Wurstwagen gekauft, mal schauen ob ich den bis Ostern habe. Hatte ich schon länger nicht das man ein dreckiges Auto ansehen konnte und zur Probefahrt nutzen konnte ( so wie er eingeliefert wurde ), aber nur so konnte ich mir den sichern und muss keine X Wochen warten bis der an die Reihe gekommen wäre. Jetzt kann ich mir allerdings kein Dutzend Titan X mehr kaufen


----------



## Anticrist (31. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich mir allerdings kein Dutzend Titan X mehr kaufen



Ganz klar falsche Prioritäten gesetzt...


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So Wurstwagen gekauft, mal schauen ob ich den bis Ostern habe. Hatte ich schon länger nicht das man ein dreckiges Auto ansehen konnte und zur Probefahrt nutzen konnte ( so wie er eingeliefert wurde ), aber nur so konnte ich mir den sichern und muss keine X Wochen warten bis der an die Reihe gekommen wäre. Jetzt kann ich mir allerdings kein Dutzend Titan X mehr kaufen



Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Nobelhobel.  Und sei nicht all zu traurig wegen den Titans...


----------



## watercooled (31. März 2015)

Bitte was ist ein Wurstwagen?


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Bitte was ist ein Wurstwagen?





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zu 99,9 % ein Astra Sports Tourer



Wie ich den Doc kenne, hat er den auch in Dublonen bezahlt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Bezahlt habe ich den mit Schokoladentalern , und gut ich hätte den fahrbaren Untersatz auch Asphaltschaluppe nennen können. Die Titanen können mich ja nur virtuell auf Speed bringen, von daher verzichte ich auf die Handtrockner Kollektion


----------



## tsd560ti (31. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So Wurstwagen gekauft, mal schauen ob ich den bis Ostern habe. Hatte ich schon länger nicht das man ein dreckiges Auto ansehen konnte und zur Probefahrt nutzen konnte ( so wie er eingeliefert wurde ), aber nur so konnte ich mir den sichern und muss keine X Wochen warten bis der an die Reihe gekommen wäre. Jetzt kann ich mir allerdings kein Dutzend Titan X mehr kaufen



Glückwunsch zum neuen Kombi!
Welchen Motor und welche Sonderausstattung hast du so bestellt?
BlackMamba oder eher schwarze Witwe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Ist ja nur ein Verbrauchtwagen  , bis auf Kuhpelle, Ackerschiene und Dachluke ist eigentlich alles Onboard. Ist natürlich leider Schwarz, nicht so meine Wunschfarbe. Von daher eher Blackbeard


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie ich den Doc kenne, hat er den auch in Dublonen bezahlt.


Gibt es da noch eine andere methode? 
Du kannst ja mal versuchen mit einer herde schafe und einem dutzend kühe vor der tür des händlers das tauschgeschäft ab zu schließen. 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bezahlt habe ich den mit Schokoladentalern ,


Rubel wird wohl derzeit nicht akzeptiert... 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist ja nur ein Verbrauchtwagen  , bis auf Kuhpelle, *Ackerschiene* und Dachluke ist eigentlich alles Onboard.


 Selbige gibt aber einen prima achtern-deflektor ab.


----------



## Riverna (31. März 2015)

Nächste Woche habe ich meinen Termin beim TÜV zur Abnahme für den Subi. Bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## watercooled (31. März 2015)

Ist doch weitestgehend Serie oder?


----------



## Riverna (31. März 2015)

Bis auf die Auspuffanlage und die Ultra hässlichen Scheinwerfer (wobei die Serie bei ProDrive Modellen zu sein scheint) ist er original. Noch... hab schon eine schöne Liste zusammen gestellt.


----------



## watercooled (31. März 2015)

Machste so, klappt schon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2015)

Die Anlage ist nicht so arg laut, also für einen japaner noch durchaus "leise" 
Eigentlich mach ich mir keine großen Sorgen, fahre zu dem Prüfer der meinen NX abgenommen hat. Da bin ich also kein Unbekannter...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch eine andere methode?
> Du kannst ja mal versuchen mit einer herde schafe und einem dutzend kühe vor der tür des händlers das tauschgeschäft ab zu schließen.
> 
> Rubel wird wohl derzeit nicht akzeptiert...
> ...



Schafe? Nein die würden hier nur Kamele akzeptieren oder marsianische Jungfern. Anstatt Rubel wollte ich alte Lire nehmen aber die Diesellok + Güterwaggon ist auf der Straße nicht so Spurstabil. Heckdeflektor wohl eher nicht aber für Start und Landung auf dem Flugzeugträger eine passende Option bei nur 103 kw


----------



## norse (1. April 2015)

Endlich noch ein Suboptimal Fahrer! Na viel spass mit der Kiste .... Und den Umbauten! Was hängt denn als Anlage drunter? Die Originale Prodrive Anlage find ich mit am schönsten, mal abgesehen von der genome Version  aber die bekommst in Deutschland nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Riverna (1. April 2015)

Edelstahlfächerkrümmer und eine 3" Toyosport Anlage. Klingt eigentlich sehr gut, wobei es für ein Subi echt dezent leise ist. 
Mal sehen die ProDrive Sachen werde ich wohl alle verkaufen, hab die Auspuffanlage, den Heckspoiler und die Scheinwerfer. Scheinwerfer und Heckspoiler kommen die normalen WRX Teile dran, gefällt mir besser. 

Wenn er dann nächste Woche TÜV hat, kann ich mir Gedanken über Gewindefahrwerk und Felgen machen. Aktuell bin ich am überlegen ob D2 Racing, Tein Street oder Bilstein Fahrwerk. Felgen habe ich mir schon schöne (in meinen Augen) rausgesucht mit 9.5J x 18 und 235/35er Reifen.


----------



## Carlover (1. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Handwäsche bei nem Leasingwagen würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. Nach 3 Jahren gibt es ne Oberflächliche Politur für 100€ und geht dann zurück zum Händler



Ich fahre denn ja dann wie meinen Jetzigen auch privat und dementsprechend steht der bei mir vor der Haustür. Da darf der schon schön sauber sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. April 2015)

meinste nich 255er sind fahrtechnisch besser, zumal die flanke dann optisch auch sehr gerade ist.


----------



## dekay55 (1. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der 2JZ war soweit ich weiß auch schon eine BMW Entwicklung. Und es war mit Abstand der beste 6 Zylinder Motor der jemals gebaut wurde.


Der Zylinderkopf wurde komplett von Yamaha entwickelt, was dem Block angeht, da gibts viele gerüchte,  die einen sagen er soll von Kraus Maffei entwickelt worden sein, die anderen sagen Thyssen Krupp ( Johann  Krause Maschinenfabrik ) dann gibts wiederum welche die sagen das die M GBMH das ding gebaut hat, andere sagen es war BMW. Wiederum andere sagen es war ein ehemaliger BMW Ingenieur .  
Was wirklich stimmt bei dem 2 JZ GTE :

ZylinderKopf ist von Yamaha für den Block entwickelt worden 
Die Turbo Sektion beim GTE ist eine Entwicklung von Toyota & Hitachi.
Das Getriebe ist ein Getrag welches BMW auch verbaut 
Der Block wurde in Japan gefertigt und dort entwickelt 

Und das Getriebe ist auch das einzig Deutsche ....


Und der Beste Motor, naja es ist der Standfesteste, aber das ist auch kein größes Wunder, der Motor ist von vorhinein für viel viel mehr Leistung konzipiert, und somit ist alles überdimensioniert und 3-4 mal Staerker ausgelegt als eigentlich nötig. Das faellt auch gut auf wenn man mal einen zerlegten RB26 und einen zerlegten 2JZ vergleicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> meinste nich 255er sind fahrtechnisch besser, zumal die flanke dann optisch auch sehr gerade ist.



Da muss ich ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen. 235er auf 9,5" ist vom fahren her nicht prickelnt. Vorallem dann noch mit 35er Querschnitt.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2015)

Aber schaut geil aus. Und so ein D2 Fahrwerk geht ja tief wie sau. #stancenation


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2015)

Also ich finde das total hässlich wenn die Felge breiter ist als der Reifen. Selbst wenn ich es einigermaßen mögen würde, käme ich aus fahrtechnischen Gründen schon nie auf die Idee sowas zu machen. Damit Nordschleife kann man total knicken. Spätestens nach Wippermann hat man 2 platte Reifen, wenn man anständig Gas macht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber schaut geil aus. Und so ein D2 Fahrwerk geht ja tief wie sau. #stancenation



Sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, allerdings tritt man dann den Sinn eines WRX mit den Füßen.
Sowas sollte mM nach immer noch fahraktiv sein udn nicht knüppelhart.
So ein Auto sollte eh eher weich als hart abgestimmt sein.

Ein leichtes ziehen der Reifenflanke finde ich noch i.O.
Fahre im Winter 215er auf 8J, was recht gut und noch dezent aussieht.


----------



## Magogan (1. April 2015)

Puuh, mein Auto hat beim Sturm nichts abbekommen - abgesehen von einer Gratis-"Wäsche". Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2015)

Heute Früh gegen 5 in nen Blizzard geraten, aufm Rückweg eben Blitzeis auf der A2, das alles schon auf Sommereifen (das O bis O war eher ein "Ohoh" ) - da kam Freude auf. Ging aber alles glatt (*tusch*)...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Puuh, mein Auto hat beim Sturm nichts abbekommen - abgesehen von einer Gratis-"Wäsche". Wie sieht es bei euch aus?



Alle unbeschädigt.
Aber das ist auch nicht schwer. Jedes Auto steht in einer Einzelgarage


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, allerdings tritt man dann den Sinn eines WRX mit den Füßen.
> Sowas sollte mM nach immer noch fahraktiv sein udn nicht knüppelhart.
> So ein Auto sollte eh eher weich als hart abgestimmt sein.


+1
das ist dann eher ein Rückschritt in Sachen Performance. Auto getunt -> 15 Sekunden langsamer.  Sowas kann man eher mit nem 0815 Civic machen, den man dann hinten aufm Trailer mit dem WRX im Drift zur Halle zieht.


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2015)

Das kommt schon ziemlich erotisch


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2015)

Ne das ist nicht so mein Fall. Das ist ein Rallye Auto für den Motorsport und kein Civic für Mc Donalds Parkplatz Burnouts.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. April 2015)

Also ich find Impreza muss nach Rally aussehen, für alles andere kann man andere kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Puuh, mein Auto hat beim Sturm nichts abbekommen - abgesehen von einer Gratis-"Wäsche". Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


Die Gratiswäsche war nix, der sah aus wie ein getarnter Landser. Auch wenn ich den Morgen nicht habe hatte ich zum Frühstück den Wagen nochmal umgestellt da ich genau vor einem gespaltenen Baum stand. Das sah ich erst vom Küchenhaus aus wo ein riesiger Ast mit Stammanteil im Dach des Nachbars hing und so der Baum beim Wind aus der falschen Richtung mir eine extrem Pagode gezaubert hätte


----------



## Zerfall385 (1. April 2015)

Was würde es denn kosten, einen Aux in nachzurüsten, also in ner Werkstatt? 
Bei nem Opel Astra H Bj2006 mit CD Radio 30?


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ... für Paul



Walker? 

Hast du dir FAF7 angetan?


----------



## watercooled (1. April 2015)

Seit Teil 4 nur noch bullshit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich finde das total hässlich wenn die Felge breiter ist als der Reifen.


+1


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sieht zwar nicht schlecht aus, *allerdings tritt man dann den Sinn eines WRX mit den Füßen.*


Das ist noch ziemlich milde ausgedrückt.


> Sowas sollte mM nach immer noch fahraktiv sein udn nicht knüppelhart.
> So ein Auto sollte eh eher weich als hart abgestimmt sein.


Ich  denke du machst dir da ein falsches bild. Buggy`s sind weich  abgestimmt, aber Rallye-fahrzeuge haben ein mehr oder minder normales  sportfahrwerk drin. (halt alle hobby-piloten und teils auch etablierte  DRM-fahrer)
Die werks WRC-fahrzeuge haben dann ein angepasstes  fahrwerk, welches mehr federweg hat (weiter ausfedern kann) aber sicher auch nicht wirklich  weicher ist. Das fahrwerk muß halt schnell ausferdern können, weil wer bei 150 auf einen feldweg den bodenkontakt verliert, darf sich für den rest des tages abmelden. 
Dazu sind die fahrzeuge halbwegs auf "normal-höhe" und haben einen unterfahrschutz damit das bodenblech keine auflösungserscheinungen zeigt, wenn man mal wieder aufsetzt. 
Hier mal ein (ausgefallener) E36 (?) M3 kompakt aus meiner bildersammlung... (hab ja derzeit wieder neue )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Was würde es denn kosten, einen Aux in nachzurüsten, also in ner Werkstatt?
> Bei nem Opel Astra H Bj2006 mit CD Radio 30?



Wenn das Radio einen entsprechenden Anschluss bietet könnte so etwas klappen + Montage von vielleicht um die 100 Taler. Alternative könnte so ein FM Transmitter sein wenn keine Möglichkeit vorhanden ist, vielleicht kann man so ein Ding im Laden mal probieren.

Ich persönlich mag auch eher den breiteren Reifen, so darf man Randsteinen auch mal näher kommen. So sieht es immer aus als würde das Geld für den passenden Reifen nicht reichen.


----------



## ASD_588 (1. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn das Radio einen entsprechenden Anschluss bietet könnte so etwas klappen + Montage von vielleicht um die 100 Taler. Alternative könnte so ein FM Transmitter sein wenn keine Möglichkeit vorhanden ist, vielleicht kann man so ein Ding im Laden mal probieren.
> 
> Ich persönlich mag auch eher den breiteren Reifen, so darf man Randsteinen auch mal näher kommen. So sieht es immer aus als würde das Geld für den passenden Reifen nicht reichen.




kuk mal hier.


> lt. einen anderen forum sind folgende radios aux-fähig:
> 
> "CD30mp3 die AUX fähig sind:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich  denke du machst dir da ein falsches bild. Buggy`s sind weich  abgestimmt, aber Rallye-fahrzeuge haben ein mehr oder minder normales  sportfahrwerk drin. (halt alle hobby-piloten und teils auch etablierte  DRM-fahrer)


Also Rallye Fahrzeuge müssen auf jeden Fall weich abgestimmt sein. Mit einem harten Sportfahrwerk kann man nicht springen. Da bekommst du dann nämlich einen ganz üblen "Nachsprung" rein. Das Auto hüpft dann nach der Landung aus eigener Kraft nochmal hoch. Das ist ziiiiemlich schlecht und endet nicht selten im Crash.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

Über was ähnliches war ich auch schon gestolpert nur nicht so Aussagefähig und bei dem Baujahr wurde am ehesten abgewunken.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich  denke du machst dir da ein falsches bild. Buggy`s sind weich  abgestimmt, aber Rallye-fahrzeuge haben ein mehr oder minder normales  sportfahrwerk drin. (halt alle hobby-piloten und teils auch etablierte  DRM-fahrer)
> Die werks WRC-fahrzeuge haben dann ein angepasstes  fahrwerk, welches mehr federweg hat (weiter ausfedern kann) aber sicher auch nicht wirklich  weicher ist. Das fahrwerk muß halt schnell ausferdern können, weil wer bei 150 auf einen feldweg den bodenkontakt verliert, darf sich für den rest des tages abmelden.
> Dazu sind die fahrzeuge halbwegs auf "normal-höhe" und haben einen unterfahrschutz damit das bodenblech keine auflösungserscheinungen zeigt, wenn man mal wieder aufsetzt.
> Hier mal ein (ausgefallener) E36 (?) M3 kompakt aus meiner bildersammlung... (hab ja derzeit wieder neue )
> ...



Natürlich sind Rallyefahrzeuge weich abgestimmt. Im Vergleich zu einem Straßenfahrzeug mag das zwar noch relativ straff sein, gegenüber ein Rundsteckenfahrzeug verfügen die Rallyefahrzeuge jedoch über wesentlich weichere Federkennlinien.
Warum sollten die auch hart abgestimmt sein ?
Das bringt nur Unruhe in's Fahrzeug, was man gar nicht gebrauchen kann  und verschlechtert die Bodehaftung.

Ein weiches Fahrwerk ist schnell, ein hartes Fahrwerk ist hart, das gilt auch für Rallyefahrzeuge.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit einem harten Sportfahrwerk kann man nicht springen.


Muß ein sportfahrwerk immer brett-hart und tief sein? 


> Da bekommst du dann nämlich einen ganz üblen "Nachsprung" rein. Das Auto hüpft dann nach der Landung aus eigener Kraft nochmal hoch.


Wozu sind dann noch dämpfer verbaut?
Wenn das auto anfängt so zu "hoppeln" würde ich mich sowieso erstmal fragen, was hier nicht hin haut. (und wenn es nur am mangelnden federweg liegt)


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu einem Straßenfahrzeug  mag das zwar noch relativ straff sein, gegenüber ein Rundsteckenfahrzeug  verfügen die Rallyefahrzeuge jedoch über wesentlich weichere  Federkennlinien.


Ich seh schon, da gehen die definitionen wieder weit auseinander.


> Ein weiches Fahrwerk ist schnell, ein hartes Fahrwerk ist hart, das gilt auch für Rallyefahrzeuge.


So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen, sonst müßte ja jedes rennauto ein fahrwerk wie eine ente haben.  (das ist weich!)


----------



## Zerfall385 (2. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn das Radio einen entsprechenden Anschluss bietet könnte so etwas klappen + Montage von vielleicht um die 100 Taler. Alternative könnte so ein FM Transmitter sein wenn keine Möglichkeit vorhanden ist, vielleicht kann man so ein Ding im Laden mal probieren.
> 
> Ich persönlich mag auch eher den breiteren Reifen, so darf man Randsteinen auch mal näher kommen. So sieht es immer aus als würde das Geld für den passenden Reifen nicht reichen.


Wie erkenne ich, ob es einen entsprechenden Anschluss bietet?


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2015)

In der Regel können das alle Radios mit Wechsler Anschluss.


----------



## Zerfall385 (2. April 2015)

Dazu muss ich das Radio ausbauen, richtig? 
Und wie erkenne ich den Wechsler Anschluss? :S


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2015)

Der Quadlockstecker ist genormt, die Kammer ist immer die selbe. Einer der drei  kleinen farbigen Stecker unter Versorgung/CAN und Outs.

Edit sagt: Der Stecker ist meist grün .

Belegung http://www.abload.de/img/rns310-belegung-69516677k0.jpg


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2015)

Google sollte es auch tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Mit viel Glück sollte es sogar der Opel Dealer können, aber wohl eher geht es bei dem Car Hifi Hökerer eher was die Infos angeht


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> meinste nich 255er sind fahrtechnisch besser, zumal die flanke dann optisch auch sehr gerade ist.



Nö.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da muss ich ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen. 235er auf 9,5" ist vom fahren her nicht prickelnt. Vorallem dann noch mit 35er Querschnitt.



Fährt sich sehr gut. Bin das vorher schon probe gefahren. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich finde das total hässlich wenn die Felge breiter ist als der Reifen. Selbst wenn ich es einigermaßen mögen würde, käme ich aus fahrtechnischen Gründen schon nie auf die Idee sowas zu machen. Damit Nordschleife kann man total knicken. Spätestens nach Wippermann hat man 2 platte Reifen, wenn man anständig Gas macht.



Nicht jeder hat ein Auto um damit auf der Nordschleife zu fahren. Zu diesen Leuten gehöre ich... ich will damit auf der Straße fahren und ab und zu mal Kurvenräubern. 245er Reifen auf 9.5J Felgen sind noch lange nicht so krass gezogen. Auf dem Skyline fährt mein Kumpel 265er Reifen auf 10J Felgen und das ist kaum gezogen. Auf dem NX hatte ich 215er Reifen auf 9J und das war auch nicht so extrem gezogen wie man es von Golf und Co kennt. Das 245er auf 9.5J etwas gezogen sind stimmt, aber lange nicht so schlimm wie es hier hingestellt wird. 

Und so lange er theoretisch auf der Nordschleife immer noch schneller wäre als das meiste andere was hier von den Hobbyrennfahrern bewegt wird, kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Letztlich entscheidet ja der eigene Geschmack, aber bei manchen Rad / Reifen Kombinationen möchte ich kein Reifenfritze sein


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2015)

Ich zieh die Reifen eh selber auf die Felge, das letzte mal als ich es mach lassen habe... hatte ich zwei Kratzer in den Felgen und einen kaputten Reifen. Und das waren nur 205/40er Reifen auf 8J Felgen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat ein Auto um damit auf der Nordschleife zu fahren. Zu diesen Leuten gehöre ich... ich will damit auf der Straße fahren und ab und zu mal Kurvenräubern. 245er Reifen auf 9.5J Felgen sind noch lange nicht so krass gezogen. Auf dem Skyline fährt mein Kumpel 265er Reifen auf 10J Felgen und das ist kaum gezogen. Auf dem NX hatte ich 215er Reifen auf 9J und das war auch nicht so extrem gezogen wie man es von Golf und Co kennt. Das 245er auf 9.5J etwas gezogen sind stimmt, aber lange nicht so schlimm wie es hier hingestellt wird.
> 
> Und so lange er theoretisch auf der Nordschleife immer noch schneller wäre als das meiste andere was hier von den Hobbyrennfahrern bewegt wird, kann ich damit leben.


Erst hattest du aber was von 235 auf 9,5 geschrieben. 245 auf 9,5 geht ja noch so halbwegs.

Ein theroretisch schnelles Auto zu haben, ist so wie theoretisch viel Geld zu haben.  Man hat es nicht und tut so als ob man es nicht braucht.


----------



## fatlace (3. April 2015)

gerade auf dem Karfreitag Treffen in Paderborn gesehen
Geiles ding, leider nicht so gut lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (3. April 2015)

Jemand am Ring?

Edit: Der Blick der Frau hinter der Karre spiegelt meinen ziemlich genau wieder


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erst hattest du aber was von 235 auf 9,5 geschrieben. 245 auf 9,5 geht ja noch so halbwegs.



Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, tatsächlich hab ich mich verschrieben. 245/35er Reifen werden es.


----------



## fatlace (3. April 2015)

kenn auch welche mit 225er auf 9,5j, geht alles


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2015)

Kenne auch welche die 195er Reifen auf 9J Felgen fahren, aber man muss es nicht übertreiben. Der Subi soll nicht an Sportlichkeit verlieren.  

Meinen NX werde ich dann wieder so zurückrüsten wie er war als ich ihn in der ersten Saison gefahren bin. Nur mit schöneren Felgen.


----------



## fatlace (3. April 2015)

Also um ehrlich zu sein, so gefällt er mir besser als mit den umbauten
Die Felgen finde ich auch cool, stern in einer anderen Farbe, etwas tiefer und fertig.
Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr
aber alles Geschmacksache.
War die letzte Zeit aus beruflichen Gründen nicht so aktiv, was haste dir den jetzt gegönnt?


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2015)

Subaru Impreza WRX Prodrive


----------



## fatlace (3. April 2015)

sehr geil
Der Boxer Sound ist einfach nur Pervers gut.

Gibts evtl Bilder?


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2015)

Ich war bisher mehr mit fahren beschäftigt als mit Bilder machen, wir haben heute Bilder von drei Autos aus der Halle gemacht (S13 200SX, MR2 Turbo und mein WRX). Aber da habe ich noch keine Bilder von bekommen, dass einzige was ich habe ich das hier:

Ansich noch nix besonderes da original bis auf die 3" Auspuffanlage. Aber ich hab schon ein haufen Teile bestellt...


----------



## fatlace (3. April 2015)

Die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut, und ist selten aufm Subaru
Bugeye oder Blobeye?
Wen Blobeye dann alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2015)

Ist ein Bugeye, gefällt mir von allen Imprezas am besten. Aber da bin ich einer der wenigen, dass ist mir schon bewusst


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. April 2015)

Ich möchte ein paar kleinteile lackieren, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich später noch mehr machen möchen. Würdet ihr ne Schutzmaske empfehlen oder brauche man die nicht unbedingt ? Wenn ja was für eine ? Gibt ja sehr viele, aber ich wollte jetzt auch nicht alzu viel ausgeben, weil ich nicht weiß ob ich die irgendwann nochmal brauche. Achja und sind die Filter am Anfang schon dabei oder nicht und wie lange halten die.


----------



## watercooled (4. April 2015)

Solange du nicht in nem (kleinen) abgeschlossenen Raum lackierst brauchts sowas mMn nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2015)

Wenn du mit ner Dose lackierst am besten einfach draußen machen und nicht in den Nebel stellen. Dann braucht man keine Maske. Einfach nicht den Nebel schnüffeln und gut. Mit Handschuhen würde ich aber auf jeden Fall sprühen, auf die Hände kommt immer nen bischen Nebel.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2015)

Hm ich weiß nich wo ich das draußen machen könnte. In der garage hätte ichs einfach an die decke gehangen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Draußen würde ich auch nicht lackieren wollen. man könnte sich je nach Objekt mit einer einfachen Papiermaske begnügen und den Boden würde ich befeuchten damit kein Staub aufgewirbelt wird. Falls mit der Spraydose gearbeitet wird dann würde ich die großen Dosen vorziehen


----------



## Iconoclast (4. April 2015)

Hab noch nie eine Maske genommen für's Lackieren. Draußen würde ich es auch nicht machen, selbst wenn es vermeintlich windstill ist. Zu kalt sollte es auch nicht sein, habe immer bei ca. um die 20 Grad oder wärmer lackiert bisher. Haken inne Decke, Teile aufgehangen und drauf mit dem Zeug. [emoji4]


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2015)

Alles was ich draußen gemacht hab ist wunderbar geworden. Draußen gesprüht und dann in die Garage gehängt. Wenn nicht grade Sturm ist hat man auch keine ******* auf den Teilen. Eine Motorhaube würde ich natürlich so nicht machen.  Da muss man dann schon in eine Kabine.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Ich habe ja nicht das Gegenteil behauptet und mir ist so einiges auch gut gelungen. Nur es gibt so Sachen die man nicht einplanen kann. Für eine Motorhaube hatte ich vor Ewigkeiten sogar mal ein Parkhaus missbraucht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. April 2015)

Naja sehr schön muss es nicht sein, ist dieses VHT zeug, mein kumpel hat damit gute erfahrungen gemacht. Also sind ja nur parts die man so nicht sieht von außen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2015)

Heute mal das gute Wetter genutzt und den E36 gründlich gereinigt und ein paar Fotos gemacht, die ich ja noch nachreichen wollte 
Neue Scheinwerfergläser hat er auch bekommen, die alten hatten mir zu viele kleine Steinschläge.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Und beim Maschinenraum hat der Putzeifer schlagartig nachgelassen?


----------



## dsdenni (4. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Heute mal das gute Wetter genutzt und den E36 gründlich gereinigt und ein paar Fotos gemacht, die ich ja noch nachreichen wollte
> Neue Scheinwerfergläser hat er auch bekommen, die alten hatten mir zu viele kleine Steinschläge.
> 
> 
> ...


Was für ein Motor hat er denn? [emoji14]


----------



## ASD_588 (4. April 2015)

isn 325i.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und beim Maschinenraum hat der Putzeifer schlagartig nachgelassen?


Am besten Motorwäsche und dann diese verdammte Glanzzeug überall draufsiffen. Mehr kann man seinen Motor nicht schaden. 

Einfach so dreckig lassen wie er ist. Bekommt dem Motor am besten. Dann hat man keine Kontaktprobleme oder poröse Kunststoffteile.


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2015)

Gestern sind wir endlich dazu gekommen paar Bilder von den Sommerautos zu machen die noch nicht ready für die Saison sind. Wenn man schon nicht fahren kann, sollte man wenigstens Bilder machen wenn das Wetter passt. Ich finde die Bilder echt gut, der der sie gemacht hat ist nicht so zufrieden. Und wenn jetzt einer sagt die Scheinwerfer und der Heckspoiler sind hässlich... dass weiß ich selber, bin schon dabei die original Sachen zu besorgen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> der der sie gemacht hat ist nicht so zufrieden



Kann ich nachvollziehen .

Übrigens: Die Scheinwerfer sind hässlich *duck*  .


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2015)

Das du über die Bilder meckerst habe ich mir im Vorraus schon gedacht...


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

Sorry, vielleicht gucke ich da anders drauf oder mit anderen Maßstäben als jemand, der nicht sein Geld damit verdient . Wo kommst du noch gleich her ? Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal was einrichten .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und beim Maschinenraum hat der Putzeifer schlagartig nachgelassen?



Den putze ich nie. Höchstens, wenn es wirklich versifft ist 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> isn 325i.



328i


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sorry, vielleicht gucke ich da anders drauf oder mit anderen Maßstäben als jemand, der nicht sein Geld damit verdient . Wo kommst du noch gleich her ? Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal was einrichten .



Aus der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main.


----------



## fatlace (4. April 2015)

Bilder habe ich heute auch gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Bilder habe ich heute auch gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen .
> 
> Übrigens: Die Scheinwerfer sind hässlich *duck*  .


Sehen aus wie Spinnenaugen

Warum sollte man den Bereich aussparen? Gut bei dem Brot und Butter Auto vielleicht nicht nötig aber wenn man etwas besonderes hat wäre es mir schon wichtig.
Zum knipsen bin ich noch nicht gekommen, aber ist ja auch nix besonderes


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Kommt das nur mir vor oder fahren so viele BMW hier in diesem Thread?


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2015)

Na ja, was will man machen, wenn man sich keinen Porsche oder Aston Martin oder Koenigsegg leisten kann? ;D

Ich fahre auch BMW, aber nur weil ich schon immer mal einen 3er wollte und nicht so viel Erfolg bei den Mädels hatte xD

Oh Gott, jemand sollte mich für diese Witze hauen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Dann komm vorbei . Mir würde da auch was einfallen aber das lasse ich lieber. 
Porsche nö muss nicht sein und das Aristokraten Ei muss auch nicht vor der Tür stehen, dann den Aston als DBS / V8


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Kommt das nur mir vor oder fahren so viele BMW hier in diesem Thread?



Geschätzt 2/3


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Hm, also wer hier bei uns nen BMW fährt ist auf jeden Fall ein junger Türke, Jugoslawe oder Deutscher. 
Die älteren Fahren ja lieber Mercedes oder Audi.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was so toll an BMW ist, mir gefallen die einfach nicht. 
PS: Sollte jetzt nicht abwertend oder so sein^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Kommt auf den BMW an wie ein 02 tii, 3.0 CSI oder M1 nur um mal ein paar zu nennen. Bei Benz und Audi würden mich auch nur wenige Modelle locken


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Also von BMW gefallen mir nur die Young- und Oldtimer.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Geschätzt 2/3



Ich glaub das sind weniger müsten ca 4 leute sein.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sind weniger müsten ca 4 leute sein.


Du, faltlace, dekay, [der aus Leer mit dem langen Username], Magogan - wer noch?


----------



## ASD_588 (4. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du, faltlace, dekay, [der aus Leer mit dem langen Username], Magogan - wer noch?



Ich hab keinen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

macht doch ne Umfrage


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

Dann ist dein Avatar verwirrend  .


----------



## ASD_588 (4. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann ist dein Avatar verwirrend  .



Das ist wie bei den weibern wen sie die schminke runter macht dan meint man manchmal das eine andere person vor dir steht obwohl es die selbe ist.


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> PS: Sollte jetzt nicht abwertend oder so sein^^



Rein aus Interesse, welches KFZ besitzt du?


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

Ich hatte ja letztens von einem Problem beim Kumpel berichtet mit randvollem Fehlerspeicher wegen Spannungsabfällen...



nfsgame schrieb:


> Auf 11,58 sackt er kurz ab wenn er Lichthupe macht, den Blinker betätigt, von Innen verriegelt oder die Heckscheibenheizung anmacht. Aber nur ne halbe Sekunde oder so, dann ist er wieder bei 14,6. Und Anspringen tut er ja wie gesagt manchmal auch nicht. Das Masseband ist in Ordnung, die Anschlüsse auch .



->  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. April 2015)

Ok das waren ein paar A zu viel.


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2015)

Nee Wassereintritt anner ZE und Oxidation - auch am Übergabepunkt ausm Motorraum und das wurde dann irgendwann wohl mal ne heiße Angelegenheit .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2015)

Noch etwas mehr und Darth Vader hätte vor Neid das Lichtschwert entsorgt


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sind weniger müsten ca 4 leute sein.


Damit wären es nur einer mehr als Volvos, also wenige.

Bei der Aufzählung von Nfs fehlt aber schon mal Klutten mit seinem Dickschiff.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. April 2015)

Fuhr s-icon nicht auch noch nen 7er?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2015)

Wer fährt denn nochmal den roten E46 ?
War das Magogan ?



nfsgame schrieb:


> Du, faltlace, dekay, [der aus Leer mit dem langen Username], Magogan - wer noch?



Raceandsound und Beam39 fahren auch BMW.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2015)

Guten Abend.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem Ford Focus MK1? Ich bekomme den Relaikasten hinter dem Handschuhfach nicht heraus. 
Sehe aber auch keine Schrauben oder Ähnliches. Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tipp?

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem Ford Focus MK1?
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tipp?
> 
> Gruß



Sorry, aber das ist ein reiner BMW Thread.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Wenn du das Auto noch eine ganze Weile nutzen willst dann würde sich so ein Selbsthilfebuch anbieten


----------



## Preisi (5. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du, faltlace, dekay, [der aus Leer mit dem langen Username], Magogan - wer noch?


Ich


----------



## Flybarless (5. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Kommt das nur mir vor oder fahren so viele BMW hier in diesem Thread?



Fahre auch ein BMW, gibt aber auch nicht viele alternativen wenn man kein Frontkratzer mehr haben möchte, ausser halt MB oder nen Lexus oder so
wenn es den irgendwie bezahlbar sein soll. Erst wenn man öfter die Möglichkeit hat stärkere Fronttriebler(als Firmenautos) im Wechsel zu fahren
merkt man was man an seinen BMW hat. Vorher war ich auch der Meinung das ein guter Fronttriebler ala Honda etc. gut genug ist...

Gruss André


----------



## s-icon (5. April 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Fuhr s-icon nicht auch noch nen 7er?



Nein das war ein 530d, Phaeton und in 3 Tagen CLK
Der 750lxd gehört meinem Bruder.

Da mir in Vegas langweilig wurde bin ich mal nach Tokio weitergereist und hier sieht man echt die geilsten Autos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem Ford Focus MK1? Ich bekomme den Relaikasten hinter dem Handschuhfach nicht heraus.
> Sehe aber auch keine Schrauben oder Ähnliches. Hat vielleicht jemand hier einen Tipp?
> ...



Meine Grundsätzliche Erfahrung mit Ford sagt: Schrauben kannst du lange suchen, das wird wie alles Andere auch verklipst sein.


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2015)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Vorher war ich auch der Meinung das ein guter Fronttriebler ala Honda etc. gut genug ist...



Das sind mir die besten, fahren dann wahrscheinlich einen 320D und denken es muss unbedingt ein Heckantrieb sein. Wer unter 300PS Probleme hat die Leistung auf die Straße zu kriegen (bei FWD) hat einfach kein Gefühl im Gasfuss.


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ... fehlt aber schon mal Klutten mit seinem Dickschiff.



He, der Dicke hat auch Gefühle.  

Für heute habe ich mir die passende Osteraufgabe aufgehoben. Gestern habe ich die Bremse vorne beim A4 Cabrio meiner Mutter getauscht, heute ist die Hinterachse dran. Der Wechsel erfolgt nur, weil Muttern keine Lust mehr auf schwarze Felgen hat - ergo Ceramic-Beläge, natürlich mit neuen Scheiben. Nach 8 Jahren und 75.000km war die erste Bremse gerade mal zur Hälfte verschlissen ...was für eine Verschwendung. 

Die Sonne scheint ...raus gehts. 

Frohe Ostern weiterhin.


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2015)

Seit wann sind Dickschiff und Panzer(meiner) Beleidigungen für ein Auto? 

Bei mir stehen Frühjahrsaufgaben noch in der Warteschleife weil ich vorher noch einmal in die Berge will. Wohl dem der ein Auto mit Skisack hat .


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Nach 8 Jahren und 75.000km war die erste Bremse gerade mal zur Hälfte verschlissen ...was für eine Verschwendung.


Wie geht das denn? Die Klötze sind mitlerweile wahrscheinlich komplett aus Glas.

Wenn du da einen Satz Endless Scheiben und Klötze montierst, dann halten die locker 800.000km. Allerdings muss sie dann ein wenig Geräusche beim Bremsen in kauf nehmen.


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn? Die Klötze sind mitlerweile wahrscheinlich komplett aus Glas.



Vorausschauendes Fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2015)

Wer unter 600°C Scheibentemperatur fährt, bremst eindeutig zu früh.  Außerdem wird man besser gesehen, wenn die Scheiben abends leicht Kirschrot in den Felgen glühen.


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vorausschauendes Fahren.



Das kennt er nicht, scheinbar denkt er die öffentlichen Straßen sind auch dafür da irgendwelche Rekorde aufzustellen. Eigentlich eine Schande das jemand mit so einer Einstellung überhaupt ein KFZ bewegen darf. Flott fahren ist das eine, aber seine Einstellung zu haben? Naja früher oder später regelt ein Baum solche "Probleme" meistens von alleine.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2015)

...bis darauf das ich auf öffentlichen Straßen nie ans Limit gehe. Das spare ich mir lieber für die Rennstrecke auf.


----------



## Magogan (5. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn nochmal den roten E46 ?
> War das Magogan ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab einen grauen E46 325Ci. Der war zeitweise rot, aber das Blut von den überfahrenen Radfahrern ist immer spätestens beim nächsten Regen weg... Also falls ihr euer Auto rot lackieren wollt, nehmt lieber Lack, das sieht sonst ungleichmäßig aus und hält nicht lange...

Wie kann ich eigentlich den Aufkleber vom Autohaus, bei dem ich mein Auto gekauft habe, entfernen?


----------



## XE85 (5. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Du, faltlace, dekay, [der aus Leer mit dem langen Username], Magogan - wer noch?



meld


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Mit einem Föhn bekommt man solche Bapperl gut weg. Alternative wäre überlackieren oder einen anderen Aufkleber darüber kleben


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn nochmal den roten E46 ?



8800GT oder sowas war es,


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> 8800GT oder sowas war es,



Genau, stimmt.
Der hatte auch noch, oder vorher nen SLK und nen MX5, oder ?


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2015)

Und Golf 5 GTI, und A-Klasse und und und.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du das Auto noch eine ganze Weile nutzen willst dann würde sich so ein Selbsthilfebuch anbieten


JA da werde ich mir mal eins kaufen müssen. Hoffentlich hilft mir das auch weiter.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine Grundsätzliche Erfahrung mit Ford sagt: Schrauben kannst du lange suchen, das wird wie alles Andere auch verklipst sein.


Das "Klipsen" erleichtert auch vieles, aber in dem Fall leider nicht. Ich bekomme es beim besten Willen nicht ab.  Man sieht nicht einmal, wo es "eingeklipst" ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Oder man schreibt mal in einem Ford Forum wenn man das Geld sparen möchte. Mir persönlich sind da Schrauben doch lieber


----------



## ASD_588 (5. April 2015)

> Vorgehensweise:
> Wie  auf  dem  Bild  gezeigt,  die  drei  Schrauben  entferne
> n  und  das  Handschuhfach  ausbauen.
> Falls  es  nicht  gleich  raus  will,  gibt  es,  wenn  man  es  öffn
> ...



http://www.cabal4u.de/misc/DasGrosseFordFocusBastelbuch.pdf


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn? Die Klötze sind mitlerweile wahrscheinlich komplett aus Glas.



Warum wusste ich, von wem wieder so ein Unsinn kommt? 

Meine Mutter fährt zum einen vorausschauend, was harte Bremsmanöver verhindert. Zudem fährt sie lediglich 8km in eine Richtung zur Arbeit und anschließend wieder zurück - großartig bremsen über 2 Ortschaften? Wozu? Da verglast auch nichts.


----------



## winner961 (5. April 2015)

Also 70t gehen noch wenn man vorausschauend fährt unser Nachbar hatte auf seinem Corolla noch die originalen von der Auslieferung drauf nach 120tkm dann waren sie aber auch abgefahren. Also wenn man Nicht so viel fährt und vorausschauend geht das sicher


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich, von wem wieder so ein Unsinn kommt?
> 
> Meine Mutter fährt zum einen vorausschauend, was harte Bremsmanöver verhindert. Zudem fährt sie lediglich 8km in eine Richtung zur Arbeit und anschließend wieder zurück - großartig bremsen über 2 Ortschaften? Wozu? Da verglast auch nichts.


Wir haben das häufiger, wenn Opa mit seinem 124er erst 40000 auf der Uhr hat, dann geht der irgendwann nicht mehr durch den Tüv.  Da ist einfach keine Bremswirkung mehr vorhanden, auch wenn die Klötze noch 80% drauf haben. Wenn man die dann ausbaut, kann man sich im Bremsklotz spiegeln.  Ich mache mal Fotos, wenn wir wieder so einen Fall haben.


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2015)

Da brauchst du mir kein Foto machen. In den über 20 Jahren, in denen ich an Autos schraube, habe ich verglaste Beläge schon einige Male gesehen und auch die kaum noch vorhandene Bremswirkung "erfahren". Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber der betreffende Beitrag deinerseits liest sich, als wenn du die sprichwörtliche Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen hast. Materialschonende Fahrweise muss nicht zwingend Defekte nach sich ziehen ...und 99,9% aller Fahrzeuge werden weder am Limit, noch annähernd in einem solchen Bereich bewegt. Was das angeht, bist du eine Persönlichkeit mit nahezu Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

War mir so auch nicht untergekommen bei dem letzten Wagen meiner Mutter. Mazda 323, Bj 94 mit 68000 km. War nur eine Koppelstange und neue Reifen nötig für die frische Plakette.
Wir hatten auf einer Fortbildung mal einen Meister der über schlechte Bremswirkung an seinem Käfer klagte, aber auch kein Wunder wenn die Beläge verdreht eingebaut waren


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Beläge verdreht eingebaut waren


Metall <-> Metall ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Ja genau, das war damit sein peinlichster Tag. Ausbildungsleiter demonstriert Belagwechsel vor 16 gestandenen Kfzlern


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. April 2015)

Wie lange sollte man eigtl zwischen den Lackschichten warten?  habe grundierung und farbe und klarlack sozusagen hier. 30 min?


----------



## nfsgame (5. April 2015)

Kommt auf den Lack an. Mein Dad meinte gerade je nach Lackart muss der auch mal >24h aushärten bevor die nächste Schicht drauf kann plus Anschleifen zwischendurch etc .


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2015)

Farbe lackiert man mehr oder weniger "nass in nass", für die Deckschicht Klarlack sollte dann der Basislack wirklich trocken sein. In seltenen Fällen kann es sonst vorkommen, dass sich dieser wieder anlöst.


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2015)

Nicht antrocknen lassen. Fängst quasi "links" an und wenn du dann "rechts" fertig bist kannst wieder "links" mit der 2. Schicht anfangen. 

Alles übungssache. Lackieren ist aber ein schönes Thema.


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2015)

Wenn nicht das Thema mit der Vorarbeit ist, hab früher gerne lackiert. Aber die Vorarbeit habe ich immer gehasst...


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2015)

Wer tut das nicht  Und das ewige nacharbeiten wenn man Nasen hat... [emoji14]


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. April 2015)

Ok. Sichtbare Bereiche würde ich nur vom Lackierer machen lassen. Da muss es ja perfekt sein im Gegensatz zu jetzt


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2015)

Lackieren macht wirklich Spaß. Allerdings benötigt man neben dem glücklichen Händchen auch eine Menge gutes Arbeitsmaterial, wenn man nicht auf Dose unterwegs ist. Als Laie kommen einem da permanent massig Fragen, wie die richtigen Mischungsverhältnisse, Temperaturen usw. Hat man sich dann allerdings etwas Basiswissen angeeignet, dann sehen die Ergebnisse tausend Mal besser aus, als wenn man zur Dose greift - der Aufwand ist eben größer.

Aus Spaß an der Freude habe ich letztes Jahr für ~1.000€ Kompressor und Lackierzubehör gekauft, um die Felgen meiner Mutter wieder vollständig herzustellen (waren oberflächig komplett zerfressen und unterwandert, da nicht gepflegt) und das Ergebnis hat nicht enttäuscht. Jetzt hätte ich schon wieder Lust auf einen Satz Felgen.


----------



## watercooled (5. April 2015)

Wer einen Kompressor sein eigen nennt für den lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall ein paar Euro für eine Pistole in die Hand zu nehmen.
Man kann dann auch mit günstigen Lacken und ein paar Blechen mal die richtigen Techniken und Mischungsverhältnisse üben bevor man sich an teuren Lack und Werkstücke wagt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug fällt alles leichter. Wobei mit Dosen kann man auch gute Ergebnisse erzielen wenn das Umfeld passt, nur die Nacharbeit ist höher


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2015)

Normale Lacke sind spottbillig. Ich habe die Lacke für die Felgen bei Ebay geordert (PS Lackcenter)

Set 1 -> Füller + Härter + Verdünner (1,7 Liter insgesamt) = 13€
Set 2 -> 1 Liter Basisfarbe (BMW Silverstone II) + 1 Liter Klarlack + Härter + Verdünner (2,75 Liter insgesamt) = 37€

Die Qualität ist wirklich gut und zu dem Preis verkauft einem der örtliche Lackierer so etwas niemals. Für mich meine zukünftige Anlaufstelle.


----------



## fatlace (6. April 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Lackieren macht wirklich Spaß. Allerdings benötigt man neben dem glücklichen Händchen auch eine Menge gutes Arbeitsmaterial, wenn man nicht auf Dose unterwegs ist. Als Laie kommen einem da permanent massig Fragen, wie die richtigen Mischungsverhältnisse, Temperaturen usw. Hat man sich dann allerdings etwas Basiswissen angeeignet, dann sehen die Ergebnisse tausend Mal besser aus, als wenn man zur Dose greift - der Aufwand ist eben größer.
> 
> Aus Spaß an der Freude habe ich letztes Jahr für ~1.000€ Kompressor und Lackierzubehör gekauft, um die Felgen meiner Mutter wieder vollständig herzustellen (waren oberflächig komplett zerfressen und unterwandert, da nicht gepflegt) und das Ergebnis hat nicht enttäuscht. Jetzt hätte ich schon wieder Lust auf einen Satz Felgen.



Kann dir gerne ein Satz Felgen zum lackieren vorbei bringen
Lackieren ist so gar nicht meins, habe es ein paar mal versucht aber die Ergebnisse waren enttäuschend.
Da gebe ich die Sachen lieber zu einem Lackierer, aber einen wirklich guten zu finden ist auch nicht so einfach, hab da auch schon ein paar durch.
Bin aber auch nicht so leicht zufrieden zu stellen


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wir hatten auf einer Fortbildung mal einen Meister der über schlechte Bremswirkung an seinem Käfer klagte, aber auch kein Wunder wenn die Beläge verdreht eingebaut waren



Hat ein Käfer nicht Trommelbremsen? Da passt ein Belag mit der Metallseite nach außen doch gar nicht rein.


----------



## Riverna (6. April 2015)

Hoffentlich kommen meine bestellten Teile schnell, dann hab ich die Woche richtig was zu Schrauben am Subi. Aber am wichtigsten wäre wenn morgen endlich die COC Papiere bei Subaru eintreffen, damit ich Mittwoch zum TÜV kann den Wagen anmelden


----------



## ASD_588 (6. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat ein Käfer nicht Trommelbremsen? Da passt ein Belag mit der Metallseite nach außen doch gar nicht rein.



Die ganz alten ja die etwas neueren haben vorne anscheinend scheibenbremsen gehabt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat ein Käfer nicht Trommelbremsen? Da passt ein Belag mit der Metallseite nach außen doch gar nicht rein.



Der hatte natürlich auf der Vorderachse Bremsscheiben ( Einführung 1966 )


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2015)

Hätte nicht gedacht das ein Käfer vorne schon Scheiben hat. Fuß aus der Tür halten hätte auch gereicht bei der Leistung. Ich hatte nämlich Käfer nur mit Trommel vorn in Erinnerung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

Dafür gab es den Golf am Anfang mit dem kleinen Motor mit Trommelbremsen auf der VA


----------



## taks (7. April 2015)

Hi Zusammen

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu Chiptuning:
Wenn ich ein Auto (Skoda Fabia - 2007- - 1.2 TSi - 85ps) mit Chiptuning ein bisschen flotter machen will, was passiert dann mit Bremsen, Reifen etc.?
Ich hab mal ein bisschen nachgelesen und mit Chiptuning soll der Motor bis ~130PS gehen. 
Mit 86PS läuft das Ding bis 190km/h mit 130PS wirds dann ~200+ km/h sein, aber Bremsen und Reifen sind darauf ja nicht unbedingt ausgelegt.
Kommt man dann damit überhaupt noch durch den TÜV?

Und gibt es mit Chiptuning einen Nachteil (Verschleiss)?


Gruss taks


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2015)

Bis 20% Mehrleistung hast du beim TÜV afaik keine Probleme.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu Chiptuning:
> Wenn ich ein Auto (Skoda Fabia - 2007- - 1.2 TSi - 85ps) mit Chiptuning ein bisschen flotter machen will, was passiert dann mit Bremsen, Reifen etc.?
> ...



Bremse etc ist drauf ausgelegt, jedoch ist der Verschleiß der Antriebsteile beim Nutzen der Mehrleistung höher (sollte klar sein).
Die Leistungssteigerung musst du eintragen lassen und der Versicherung melden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2015)

Oder auch nicht. Sieht ja eh keiner...


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Sieht ja eh keiner...



Mag sein, wenn dich aber jemand der dich nicht leiden kann, bei deiner Versicherung verpfeift --> hast du einen lustigen Eiertanz.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2015)

Wenn mans jedem erzählt. Das wird jedenfalls nicht so einfach da über 20 prozent mehrleistung. Da braucht man auch andere bremsen für die eintragung etc.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2015)

Mal ganz  davon zu schweigen, dass der kleine 1,2er Motor sich sehr darüber freuen wird. Lange halten wird das nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Sieht ja eh keiner...



Ist nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. April 2015)

Ich find das Downsizing ja immernoch faszinierend, da wird aus 1.2 Motoren versucht >100Ps rauszuholen, wofür man vor ein paar Jahren noch 1.6-1.8 genommen hat...
So ein Motor hat einfach seine Grenzen wo er noch relativ haltbar ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Sieht ja eh keiner...



Und dann krachts... Viel Spaß mit dem Eiertanz dann. 
Noch viel lernen du musst junger Padawan.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. April 2015)

Kommt auf die Gesellschaft an, manche schließen Umbauten bis zu einem gewissen Betrag mit ein. Dabei ist es wenig interessant, ob der Wagen nun 200 statt 180 schafft.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. April 2015)

Ja und wenn es kracht?  kann man dann doch trotzdem nicht feststellen. Sry aber ich frage mich wo ihr lebt. Bei sogut wie allen umbauten wo mehr leistung gibt ist immer weniger eingetragen, da wird der ladedruck so gering wie möglich gehalten etc. Natürlich machen die leute den ladedruck nur auf der Rennstrecke höher haha als ob. Selbst bei großen tunern olund firmen wird fast nie die max. Leistung eingetragen.


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2015)

Wer ohne Eintragung fährt, hat im Regelfall weder eine gültige Betriebserlaubnis noch einen Versicherungsschutz. Mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen, ob man sich dabei auf das Glück verlassen will, nach dem Motto "Merkt eh keiner....", sollte man eventuell überdenken. Gerade bei Unfällen mit Personenschaden und dem Fall, dass es die Versicherung (blöderweise) doch gemerkt hat, werden RICHTIG teuer.


----------



## watercooled (7. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja und wenn es kracht?  kann man dann doch trotzdem nicht feststellen. Sry aber ich frage mich wo ihr lebt.



Jetzt kann ich einfach nicht anders.... Bist du eigentlich total behindert??


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja und wenn es kracht?  kann man dann doch trotzdem nicht feststellen. Sry aber ich frage mich wo ihr lebt. Bei sogut wie allen umbauten wo mehr leistung gibt ist immer weniger eingetragen, da wird der ladedruck so gering wie möglich gehalten etc. Natürlich machen die leute den ladedruck nur auf der Rennstrecke höher haha als ob. Selbst bei großen tunern olund firmen wird fast nie die max. Leistung eingetragen.



Ich frage mich eher wo Du lebst. Jetzt kapiere ich auch, warum mir vor einigen Monaten die gegnerische Versicherung selbst bei nem von mir nicht verschuldeten Parkrempler so auf den Keks gegangen ist und mein Auto von oben bis unten begutachtet hat bevor sie den Schaden übernommen hat. Die müssen ja schließlich mit Leuten wie Dir rechnen.


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2015)

Die Gutachter schauen denke ich mal auch Altersgruppenabhängig teils etwas genauer drauf . Als der Gutachter nach meinem unfreiwilligen (und unverschuldeten da Fahrerflucht des Verursachers(!)) Ausflug vonner Autobahn im November kam war das erste was er getan hat, alle Punkte im Fahrzeugschein (Fahrwerk wars bei dem blauen ja hauptsächlich) abzuarbeiten. Danach ging der Tester ran und er hat sich durchs Steuergerät gewühlt ob darin alles Koscher ist . Wie das dann wohl erst gewesen wäre, hätte ich Schuld gehabt  - einmal bis auf die letzte Schraube zerlegen  ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu Chiptuning:
> Wenn ich ein Auto (Skoda Fabia - 2007- - 1.2 TSi - 85ps) mit Chiptuning ein bisschen flotter machen will, was passiert dann mit Bremsen, Reifen etc.?
> ...



45PS mehr nur mit Chiptuning? Das würde ich nicht riskieren. Das sind immerhin 53% Mehrleistung! Wenn da mal auch nicht noch was an der Bremse und Kupplung gemacht werden muss...

Den 6R Polo gibt es ja auch mit dem 1.2TSI mit 105PS und der ist bei 200 elektronisch abgeriegelt. Mehr würde ich den nicht aufblasen nur mit Software. Außerdem hat der auch hinten schon Scheibenbremsen, wie das beim Fabia aussieht weis ich nicht. Jedenfalls war die Bremse selbst beim Polo für die 105 PS noch total unterdimensioniert.


----------



## taks (7. April 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal ganz  davon zu schweigen, dass der kleine 1,2er Motor sich sehr darüber freuen wird. Lange halten wird das nicht.



Darum hab ich wegen dem Verschleiss gefragt 

Mal schauen, vllt. gibts ja auch ein "light" Tuning bis 100PS ^^


edit: den selben Motor gibts auch in einer 105PS Variante. Nehme an der 86PS wird einfach runter geregelt sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Selbst bei großen tunern olund firmen wird fast nie die max. Leistung eingetragen.



Es wird aber zumindest was eingetragen. Das reicht oft schon.
Ob nun 360 oder 400PS kann dir später eh keiner nachweisen, jedoch, dass am MSG optimiert wurde 

Edit: Die Mehrleistung müsste der 1.2er abkönnen, da er soweit ich weiß, baugleich mit dem "großen" 1.2er ist.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

A pro pro kleiner Motor viel Literleistung:
Renault Twingo und Smart Forfour - Schmutzige Benziner - Auto & Mobil - Süddeutsche.de


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2015)

taks schrieb:


> edit: den selben Motor gibts auch in einer 105PS Variante. Nehme an der 86PS wird einfach runter geregelt sein.



Nicht unbedingt.
Seat Ibiza FR und Cupra haben ja beide den 1.4er TSI drin. 150 vs 180PS
Allerdings hat der Cupra vorne zB schon ne größere Bremse als der FR.
Und Motorintern dürfte es da auch (leicht) andere Sachen geben (schätze ich mal)


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. April 2015)

Mannoman dieses Downsizing langsam, da können wir ja bald mit Motorradmotoren fahren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

Der Gesetzgeber schreibt nun mal vor das alle Umbauten die nicht per ABE abgegolten sind in die Papiere eintragen zu lassen. Auch wenn beim normalen erwischt Werdens die Sanktionen möglicherweise gering ausfallen kann auf der anderen Seite schnell ein finanzielles Fiasko warten sowie auch anderweitige Sanktionen. man kann im Vorfeld ja unverbindlich anfragen was so möglich wäre


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> A pro pro kleiner Motor viel Literleistung:
> Renault Twingo und Smart Forfour - Schmutzige Benziner - Auto & Mobil - Süddeutsche.de


Und ich weis sogar was bei dem Smart Testwagen kaputt war... Wir hatten auch einen, der richtig derbe gequalmt hat. Man sollte damit vielleicht zur Werkstatt fahren und das erst reparieren lassen, bevor man einen Test macht. Klappspaten ohne Ahnung von Autos machen Autotests.


----------



## XE85 (7. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> A pro pro kleiner Motor viel Literleistung:
> Renault Twingo und Smart Forfour - Schmutzige Benziner - Auto & Mobil - Süddeutsche.de



70PS bei 1L sind jetzt aber keine so ungewöhnlich hohe Literleistung - auch für einen Sauger nicht. Vielmehr ist es ein Problem das einzig auf den NEFZ Zyklus optimiert wird und alles andere egal ist. Ob der Motor wenn man die Leistung mal tatsächlich abruft auch wirklich noch so "sauber" ist wie im NEFZ, muss ja nicht kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Memphys (7. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 45PS mehr nur mit Chiptuning? Das würde ich nicht riskieren. Das sind immerhin 53% Mehrleistung! Wenn da mal auch nicht noch was an der Bremse und Kupplung gemacht werden muss...
> 
> Den 6R Polo gibt es ja auch mit dem 1.2TSI mit 105PS und der ist bei 200 elektronisch abgeriegelt. Mehr würde ich den nicht aufblasen nur mit Software. Außerdem hat der auch hinten schon Scheibenbremsen, wie das beim Fabia aussieht weis ich nicht. Jedenfalls war die Bremse selbst beim Polo für die 105 PS noch total unterdimensioniert.



Ich weiß es nicht genau, sollte aber eigentlich, den Fabia gibts mit dem 1.2er TSI nämlich auch mit 105 Pferdchen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und ich weis sogar was bei dem Smart Testwagen kaputt war... Wir hatten auch einen, der richtig derbe gequalmt hat. Man sollte damit vielleicht zur Werkstatt fahren und das erst reparieren lassen, bevor man einen Test macht. Klappspaten ohne Ahnung von Autos machen Autotests.


Wenn zwei von zwei Autos die selbe Auffälligkeit zeigen ist es zumindest ein recht häufiger Fehler. Wenn den gleichzeitig das Motormanagement nicht bemerkt ist das genau so ein Skandal .


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2015)

Bei diesem Fehler kann es das MSG nicht merken. Es gibt sogar elektrische Fehler, die deinen Motor sofort in Stücke sprengen, ohne das irgendein Schutz eingreift.

Es gibt nunmal noch nicht die perfekte Motorsteuerung. Da muss man immer Kompromisse eingehen.

Und ja ich denke schon das beide Autos den gleichen Fehler hatten. Das halte ich sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich. Bei uns ist es bei einem Neufahrzeug aufgetreten, quasi aus dem Werk raus kaputt. Da ist mit großer Sicherheit vom Zulieferer eine schlechte Lieferung Teile gekommen und die haben 2 Autos damit abbekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

Dann ist es kein Fehler mehr sondern ein Feature


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2015)

Und dafür hätten die nicht mal das Abgas messen brauchen. Bei jedem Gasstoß kam da ne schwarze Note aus dem Auspuff. Wenn das ein Benziner macht, der nicht beim Tuner war und man es dann nicht für nötig hält eine Werkstatt aufzusuchen, dann weis ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Der ADAC berichtet aber dass seine Testwagen den Rest des Zyklus problemlos bestanden haben. Bei dem von dir beschriebenen Verhalten wäre das wohl kaum möglich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2015)

Solange man kein Vollgas gegeben hat, kam da auch keine Rauchwolke raus. Nur beim Autobahn fahren und beim Gasstoß hat er dezent vor sich hingequalmt. Nach der Reparatur war auch wieder alles bestens und kein Qualm.

...und 130 auf der Bahn ist beim Smart quasi volle Kimme, alles was drin ist.

...heute bin ich einen 203 220cdi im Notlauf zur Firma zurückgefahren und selbst dann ist der auf Ende flotter als ein Smart!


----------



## Magogan (7. April 2015)

Kommt man eigentlich damit klar, abwechselnd manuell und Automatik zu fahren?


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. April 2015)

Dann sag doch mal was das für ein Fehler war, bis jetzt klingt das alles nur nach rausreden.


----------



## Lee (7. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kommt man eigentlich damit klar, abwechselnd manuell und Automatik zu fahren?



Ja. Bin früher immer abwechselnd beides gefahren.  Mich nervt allerdings die Automatik, weil ich da nicht eingreifen kann wie ichs vom manuellen gewohnt bin und quasi nicht "meinen Schaltstil" nutzen kann


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kommt man eigentlich damit klar, abwechselnd manuell und Automatik zu fahren?



Ja, geht wohl fit 

Schlimmer ist, wenn die Bedieneinrichtungen der Autos "vertauscht" sind:

CKlasse Scheibenwischerbedienung links <-> bei unseren drei BMWs rechts
CKlasse Tempomat hoch/runter zum aktivieren, ziehen/drücken deaktivieren <-> BMW genau andersrum

Achja, die CKlasse hat schon den ersten Ausfall zu verbuchen. KeylessGo Schlüssel defekt 
Und finde dann erst mal raus, wie du das Auto starten kannst *15246 Seiten Handbuch durchwühl*
____________________________________________





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ESQ1AdWXFJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Relativ flott


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2015)

Automatik und Schalter im fliegenden Wechsel nur je nach Alter muss man sich auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten umgewöhnen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Ich hab in meiner Autofahrerlaufbahn genau ein mal mit nem Automatik etwas abrupt an der Ampel gebremst weil ich mit dem linken auskuppeln wollte. Ansonsten geht der Umstieg hin und her IMO recht einfach. Bei der "Rennschaltung" in Dads Oldie mit 1. Gang unten links muss ich mich deutlichst mehr zwingen darauf zu achten.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Achja, die CKlasse hat schon den ersten Ausfall zu verbuchen. KeylessGo Schlüssel defekt
> Und finde dann erst mal raus, wie du das Auto starten kannst *15246 Seiten Handbuch durchwühl*


Auto öffenen mit dem integrierten Notschlüssel und dann den Schlüssel an die markierte Stelle im Cockpit halten damit der Transponder ausgelesen werden kann?! So geht es jedenfalls bei jedem anderen PE-System.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Dann sag doch mal was das für ein Fehler war, bis jetzt klingt das alles nur nach rausreden.



Lambdasonde hatte leichten Masseschluss, sodass er zwar geregelt hat aber immer mageres Gemisch ausgegeben hat. Der Masseschluss war aber nicht stark genug das er es über die angehobene Masse erkannt hat. Im Teillast Bereich war der Lambdawert total ok, unter hoher Last dann viel zu klein.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Achja, die CKlasse hat schon den ersten Ausfall zu verbuchen. KeylessGo Schlüssel defekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pröppel rausnehmen und normal starten wie immer.  Wofür braucht man da das Handbuch?  Sowas erklärt der Verkäufer bei der Übergabe nebenher. 



Magogan schrieb:


> Kommt man eigentlich damit klar, abwechselnd manuell und Automatik zu fahren?


Ich wechsel teilweise 4-10 mal am Tag hin und her. Warum sollte das Probleme machen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Pröppel rausnehmen und normal starten wie immer.  Wofür braucht man da das Handbuch?  Sowas erklärt der Verkäufer bei der Übergabe nebenher.



Bevor ich einfach den Startknopf rausbreche, habe ich lieber nachgelesen 
Der wirkt nämlich nicht wirklich solide (wie so ein paar andere Stellen an der CKlasse ebenfalls).

Achja, die Automatik hat sich leicht gebessert. Der Wandler ist mir aber trotzdem zu lange aktiv 
Ansonsten läuft das Auto aber gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2015)

Rausbrechen? So fest ist der nun auch wieder nicht. Kann man locker mit der Hand rausnehmen.

Sag ich doch das die Automaik sich erst ein wenig einlernen muss.  Kannst ja über nen Tester die KüB permanent zuschalten, musst dann nur aufpassen das du ihn an der Ampel nicht mit der Bremse abbockst.


----------



## dsdenni (8. April 2015)

Fliegt einem ein DSG bei 400 PS nicht auseinander?
JP Performance - JP's GTI | STAGE 4 | 400 PS - YouTube

Man kann auch schön sehen wie dezent man kein GRIP bei nem fronttriebler mit der Leistung hat [emoji38]


----------



## fatlace (8. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ____________________________________________
> 
> Relativ flott



Der GTI reizt mich immer mehr

Als nachfolger hatte ich eigentlich an den neuen Civic Type R gedacht.
Honda hat so lange mit dem Concept geworben und auch immer versprochen er soll wie das Concept kommen, aber das Serien Auto sieht so beschissen aus:-/ 
Der ist bei mir unten durch.
In UK konnte man den schon vorbestellen ohne das Serien Auto überhaupt gesehen zu haben, 
Ich hoffe die fliegen mit dem Ding richtig auf die schnauze.

Im moment hat der GTI die Nase weit vorne
DerFocus RS ist optisch auch nicht so gelungen wie der alte, dort hat sich das Cockpit aber sehr zum positiven geändert.

Naja mal schauen, meinen werde ich wohl noch 1-2 Jahre fahren bis ich mir was neues zulege, villeicht kommt ja noch was brauchbares bis dahin


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. April 2015)

Ich würde ja nen Cupra ein GTI vorziehen, macht Optisch mehr her finde ich. 
An erster Stelle aber immernoch ganz klar ein GT86, wenn auch die Leistung enttäuscht, aber das Thema hatten wir nun ja schon mal. Optisch das schönste Auto und Fahrtechnisch auch wirklich "sportlich". Bisschen mehr Bumms und es wäre das Perfekte Auto, aber ich denke der Fahrspaß macht die etwas schwächere Performance im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz locker wett. 
Allein die Optik reißt es bei mir raus, ich kann gar nicht aufhören ein GT86 anzustarren und zu sabbern, das würde niemals so bei einem Golf sein


----------



## Magogan (8. April 2015)

Ich stell mir das nur kompliziert vor, sich immer umzugewöhnen... Ich hatte gestern auch den Service-Mitarbeiter gefragt und er meinte, das würde ihm auch etwas schwerfallen. Ist wohl bei jedem Menschen anders.


----------



## Flybarless (8. April 2015)

Sich bei irgendwelchen Antriebs/Schalt/Bedienkonzepten umgewöhnen sollte kein Problem. Beim Zocken könnt ihr das auch.
Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte wird es vielen EINMAL passieren das man beim ersten mal Automatik fahren irgendwann mal
mit dem Kupplungsfuss die Bremse betätigt. Was aber solange kein Problem ist solang hinter einem nicht gerade einer zu nahe
auffährt. Und wegen Wischer und so sollte man im natürlich am besten vor dem Fahren mal schauen wo da was geht. 
So Sachen wie Tempomat, Navi und Co sehe ich da mal als Sonderfälle wo man im Zweifel halt beim Herstellerwechsel wirklich
mal die Anleitung des jeweiligen Fahrzeugs lesen sollte. Aber ansonsten fahren Autos alle nur auf vier Rädern...

Gruss André


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> An erster Stelle aber immernoch ganz klar ein GT86, wenn auch die Leistung enttäuscht, aber das Thema hatten wir nun ja schon mal. Optisch das schönste Auto und Fahrtechnisch auch wirklich "sportlich". Bisschen mehr Bumms und es wäre das Perfekte Auto, aber ich denke der Fahrspaß macht die etwas schwächere Performance im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz locker wett.
> Allein die Optik reißt es bei mir raus, ich kann gar nicht aufhören ein GT86 anzustarren und zu sabbern, das würde niemals so bei einem Golf sein



Von Subaru soll es bald eine STI Version geben, verbaut soll dann ein 2L Turbo Motor werden mit 300PS. Damit könnte der BRZ durchaus spannend werden, weil mit dem aktuellen 2L Sauger kommt kaum Fahrspaß auf. Optisch ist es durchaus ein schönes Auto, vorallem mit dem Aero Kit.


----------



## norse (8. April 2015)

Die sti Version wird nicht nach De kommen... So schlau sind die Jungs in Subaru Deutschland leider nicht.
Wir haben ja nicht mal den aktuellen WRX bekommen ....


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Von Subaru soll es bald eine STI Version geben, verbaut soll dann ein 2L Turbo Motor werden mit 300PS. Damit könnte der BRZ durchaus spannend werden, weil mit dem aktuellen 2L Sauger kommt kaum Fahrspaß auf. Optisch ist es durchaus ein schönes Auto, vorallem mit dem Aero Kit.



Der bleibt wohl eher ein Einzelstück:



> Laut Aussagen von US-Sprechern gegenüber dem Portal "auto-news.de" plant der Hersteller derzeit keine Serienversion des Turbo-BRZ. Er soll nur Werbung für die Sub-Marke STI machen. Eine Turbo-Version wird es also vorerst weder von Subaru noch von Toyota geben.
> Quelle: Subaru STI Performance Concept 2015: Turbo-BRZ | Subaru BRZ
> 
> Angaben zum Gewicht oder den Fahrleistungen des STI Performance Concept machte Subaru bisher nicht. Das scheint vorerst auch nicht so wichtig zu sein, denn glaubt man den Aussagen meherer Subaru-Offizieller auf der New Yorker Messe, wird der Über-BRZ den Weg in die Händler-Schauräume so schnell nicht finden. Der BRZ STI soll die Bandbreite von Subarus Motorsport- und Tuning-Abteilung zeigen, eine Serienversion ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
> Quelle: Kommt der Super-Subaru?: Subaru BRZ STI Performance Concept in New York - N24.de


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2015)

Also bei FB gab es ein Bericht direkt von Subaru und da stand was anderes, leider finde ich den nicht weil ich ihn weder geliket noch geteilt habe. Da stand auf jedenfall drin das es dieses Jahr noch eine STi Version geben soll. Jedoch stand nicht dabei was am Motor gemacht werden soll, dass mit dem 2L Turbo Motor habe ich jetzt nur nebenbei aufgefasst und 1 + 1 zusammen gezählt. Subaru und Toyota MÜSSEN eigentlich einen Motor nachschieben, der BRZ und GT86 verkaufen sich aufgrund des doch schwachen Motors sehr schleppend... aber ganz zur Not gibt es von MPS noch das Turbo Kit.


----------



## aloha84 (8. April 2015)

Gab es für den GT 86 nich auch ein Kompressor-Kit, von einem Schweizer Tuner?!

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde (wäre ich Toyota) dem GT86 eine Art von Hybrid-Antrieb verpassen. Kein Plug-in, und auch ohne "riesen" Akkus, nur so das es zur Unterstützung reicht. (Ähnlich Honda CRZ, nur besser)
2 E-Motoren ran, damit er von den unteren Drehzahlen besser rauskommt, gar nicht mal um Sprit zu sparen, einfach für mehr Bumms. 
Oder sogar mit einer Art "KERS"-Knopf zum Überholen und besser Beschleunigen.
Und trotzdem könnte Toyota das Ding als "grünen" Sportler verticken. Dürfte für Toyota auch kein großes Problem sein, sie sind in dem Bereich ja schon lange dabei.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (8. April 2015)

Es gibt noch einen Tuner aus Hattingen der bietet eine Leistungssteigerung auf ~ 550 PS an. Was das ganze dann kostet will ich aber lieber nicht wissen. Momentan arbeiten die wohl an der nächsten Evolutionsstufe Ihres Tuningpaketes, dann mit 660 PS.


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2015)

Wobei 550PS aus einem 2L Boxer schon sehr gewagt ist... ich bin bei meinen 300PS teilweise schon am grübeln wie lange das ganze hält.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. April 2015)

Der Kolben bewegt sich auf und ab, die Steuerkette läuft rauf und runter, sie springt und der Zylinder schlägt auf das Ventil und die Nockenwelle ist hin. 

19.000km und 11 Monate alt, schon war´s das mit dem Golf VII 1.2 TSI 86PS vom Bruder, der steht seit Gestern Abend in der Werkstatt. Naja, solange VW da alles zahlt. 

[Ironie On] Alle Jahre einen neuen Motor, da kann man beim 1.2er auch mal mit großzügigen 3 Bar reinfahren, der muss ja nur 1 Jahr halten.  [Ironie Off]


----------



## aloha84 (8. April 2015)

VW sagt: "Es gibt kein Problem mit unseren Steuerketten!" Es muss also etwas anderes sein!


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2015)

So Felgensatz bestellt... 9.5J X 18 ET30 JapanRacing JR11 mit 245/35R18 Federal RSR. Mal sehen wie sie sich zusammen mit dem D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk fahren lassen und ob die überhaupt irgendwie unter der WRX passen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> So Felgensatz bestellt... 9.5J X 18 ET30 JapanRacing JR11 mit 245/35R18 Federal RSR. Mal sehen wie sie sich zusammen mit dem D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk fahren lassen und ob die überhaupt irgendwie unter der WRX passen.



Felgen sehen gut aus 
Wenn die Reifen warmgefahren sind, sollte das Auto auch gut Grip aufbauen.


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> VW sagt: "Es gibt kein Problem mit unseren Steuerketten!" Es muss also etwas anderes sein!



Deswegen habense bei meinem die auch nochmal neu gemacht vor der Übernahme  ... Aber es ist ja kein Serienproblem - aber so lange VW es zahlt ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Der Zylinder bewegt sich auf und ab, die Steuerkette läuft rauf und runter, sie springt und der Zylinder schlägt auf das Ventil und die Nockenwelle ist hin.
> 
> 19.000km und 11 Monate alt, schon war´s das mit dem Golf VII 1.2 TSI 86PS vom Bruder, der steht seit Gestern Abend in der Werkstatt. Naja, solange VW da alles zahlt.
> 
> [Ironie On] Alle Jahre einen neuen Motor, da kann man beim 1.2er auch mal mit großzügigen 3 Bar reinfahren, der muss ja nur 1 Jahr halten.  [Ironie Off]



Wenn sich der Zylinder rauf und runter bewegt, hat man aber deutlich mehr Probleme als nur platte Ventile. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Felgen sehen gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn die warm sind, bauen die auch gut Profil ab.  Aufm Trackday sehen die Federals immer ganz schön mitgenommen aus. Teilweise lösen sich da richtig Stücke raus wie bei Rennreifen.


----------



## fatlace (8. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> So Felgensatz bestellt... 9.5J X 18 ET30 JapanRacing JR11 mit 245/35R18 Federal RSR. Mal sehen wie sie sich zusammen mit dem D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk fahren lassen und ob die überhaupt irgendwie unter der WRX passen.



Felgen sind Cool, wirken aber nur wen die Karre sehr tief ist
Bilder wens montiert ist


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Zylinder rauf und runter bewegt, hat man aber deutlich mehr Probleme als nur platte Ventile.



Du bist heute aber wieder ganz schön kleinlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2015)

Nein kleinlich wäre nur der Motor wenn mit seinen Einzelteilen nur so um sich wirft und zur Freude aller noch eine Pfütze unter sich macht


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du bist heute aber wieder ganz schön kleinlich.


Kleinlich?  Liegen ja nur mal grade 10000€ zwischen den beiden Begriffen.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kleinlich?  Liegen ja nur mal grade 10000€ zwischen den beiden Begriffen.



Nicht wenn Du Dacia fährst, da kommst Du "günstiger" weg.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

Stimmt da fährt man das Auto bei Motorschaden lieber gleich komplett auf den Schrott. Ist genauso teuer und der Rest ist auch wieder frisch.


----------



## Jolly91 (8. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Zylinder rauf und runter bewegt, hat man aber deutlich mehr Probleme als nur platte Ventile.



Nennen wir es doch einfach Kolben. 

Hab da einfach schnell drauf los geschrieben, und Zylinder hört sich doch besser an. Da bedarf es eines Fahrwerks für den Motorraum wen der da drin hüpft und lacht.


----------



## s-icon (8. April 2015)

Eben den clk abgeholt, aber 14l Durchschnittsverbrauch aktuell. :O


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2015)

Das Gaspedal hast Du schon einmal gefunden.  Wie ist das Auto sonst? Das Forum hier hat übrigens eine Funktion um Bilder hochzuladen.


----------



## s-icon (8. April 2015)

Bilder will ich ja hochladen, aber über Handy find ich die Funktion nicht

Im Vergleich zum Phaeton und 5er straffes Fahrwerk und schwerfällige Lenkung.

Motor absolut ausreichend, was mir absolut fehlt ist ein Becherhalter...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Eben den clk abgeholt, aber 14l Durchschnittsverbrauch aktuell. :O


Is doch ok...

Aber schwerfällige Lenkung bei einem Daimler?  Ist doch gut wenn man merkt was das Auto macht und nicht so eine schreckliche Lenkung, die man mit einem Finger drehen kann...


----------



## s-icon (8. April 2015)

14l find ich für einen 1,8l kompressor schon sehr viel.  nen italia fahr ich mit 18l.

Bin halt leichtere Lenkung gewöhnt


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

Das nen Kompressor Motor viel Sprit verbraucht dürfte doch wohl klar sein. Immerhin muss er seine Luft selber vorverdichten. 

Beim AMG Kompressor Motor gehen irgendwas um die 40PS unter Vollast nur für den Kompressor drauf, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Is doch ok...
> 
> Aber schwerfällige Lenkung bei einem Daimler?  Ist doch gut wenn man merkt was das Auto macht und nicht so eine schreckliche Lenkung, die man mit einem Finger drehen kann...



Die von den neuen Mercs kannst du ja fast mit Gedankenkraft steuern, so leichtgängig sind die 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die warm sind, bauen die auch gut Profil ab.  Aufm Trackday sehen die Federals immer ganz schön mitgenommen aus. Teilweise lösen sich da richtig Stücke raus wie bei Rennreifen.



Ich hab bislang nur überwiegend gutes von den Reifen gelesen. Gut und günstig. Mal schauen, wie sich die Reifen später auf dem E36 verhalten.


----------



## s-icon (8. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das nen Kompressor Motor viel Sprit verbraucht dürfte doch wohl klar sein.



War mir nicht klar, hab 0 Ahnung von sowas...
Aber egal, gerechnet hab ich mit 12, wenn es 14 sind ist auch nicht schlimm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2015)

Also 14L für einen 1.8L Motor finde ich auch viel, wenn es nicht an der Fahrweise gelegen hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

271er Motor bekommt man schnell so hoch, wenn man ein bischen die Leistung nutzt.


----------



## fctriesel (8. April 2015)

Wenn der knapp unter 300PS hat ist der Verbrauch absolut akzeptabel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

300 PS abrufen aus 14 Liter? Wie soll das denn rechnerisch gehen?  Muss man dann hinter einem Tanklaster hinterher fahren, der Sprit verliert und hoffen das der in die Ansaugung kommt? 

Leistung abrufen = Sprit verbrennen, Mehr Leistung = Mehr Sprit verbrennen. Luft hat keinen verwertbaren Energiegehalt.


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2015)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Experte, aber hat der nicht nur 163PS? Dafür ist der Verbrauch schon recht hoch... gut man weiß nicht wie die 14L zusammen gekommen sind. Ich beweg meinen 2L Boxer wenn ich will mit 9L und wenn ich "normal" fahre 12L.


----------



## fctriesel (8. April 2015)

Ich mein ja nur, der Verbrauch kommt mir von meinem Fahrzeug bekannt vor. Das hat zwar einen Kompressor weniger, aber zwei Zylinder und zwei Turbolader mehr.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Experte


Ich auch nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Experte, aber hat der nicht nur 163PS? Dafür ist der Verbrauch schon recht hoch... gut man weiß nicht wie die 14L zusammen gekommen sind. Ich beweg meinen 2L Boxer wenn ich will mit 9L und wenn ich "normal" fahre 12L.



 +1
Finde das auch zu hoch, zumindest wenn man nicht nur Stadt fährt oder ständig sehr schnell unterwegs ist. Max. 10l wären mM nach noch i.O.
Den Z4 fahre ich im Schnitt mit unter 10l (im Sommer ca. 11l, Winter 8-9l)
Mit 14l kann man schon nen 335i zügig bewegen, der deutlich mehr Hubraum und Leistung als der Mercedes hat.


----------



## s-icon (8. April 2015)

14l war 5 km extremer stadtverkehr und 8km Landstraße, das ist der 184 ps Motor mit Automatik.

Vor 2007 hatten die 163ps


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

Ja da ist 14 Liter absolut normal. Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Nen 271er sollte auch mal richtig freigefahren werden. Wenn er nur 180-190 läuft hat mal einer die Batterie abgeklemmt gehabt und dann anschließend die Umluftklappe nicht wieder eingelernt. Das sollte in 3 Minuten bei Daimler aber erledigt sein.


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2015)

Es ist und bleibt trotzdem viel Verbrauch, meine Mutter bewegt ihren 3L V6 mit 13L im reinen Stadtbetrieb, das Teil hat auch ein Automatikgetriebe und ist von 1998. 
Selbst den 2.5L V6 im Mazda bewege ich bei sportlicher Fahrweise (schalten selten unter 5k) mit 11L... gut der hat keine Rentnerautomatik und wiegt auch wahrscheinlich 700 Kilo weniger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

Und keiner von diesen Motoren hat einen Kompressor...


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2015)

Nach deiner Logik sollte man niemals einen Kompressor verbauen. Eigentlich sollte damit der Wirkungsgrad aber immer noch höher sein als bei einem Sauger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

Ja, wenn man unter hoher oder Vollast fährt ist das richtig. Wenn man nur dahinpimmelt, dann hat ein Kompressor Motor einen verdammt schlechten Wirkungsgrad. Ist nunmal so und wird sich auch nicht ändern. Die Energie, die er zum vorverdichten braucht, kommt direkt aus dem Tank. Beim Turbo wird nunmal die verfügbare Abgasenergie genutzt. Da wird keine extra Energie aufgewendet.(außer bei Anti-Lag )


----------



## fctriesel (8. April 2015)

Andere Kompressormotoren mit deutlich höherer Leistung verbrauchen genauso viel. Audi 3.0 TFSI z.B.
Dieser Benz-Motor hat einfach in jedem Lastzustand einen prähistorischen Wirkungsgrad, das hat nichts mit dem Aufladungsprinzip zu tun.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2015)

Der Audi ist 1. schonmal ein Direkteinspritzer, was den Spritverbrauch merklich senkt.

Außerdem ist der Kompressor bei Daimler starr verbunden, der läuft immer mit. Die Luftmenge wird nur über eine Umluftklappe gesteuert.


----------



## fctriesel (8. April 2015)

Sag ich doch, prähistorischer Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und keiner von diesen Motoren hat einen Kompressor...



Dann nimm einen G60, der ist von Dresden 45 und braucht nicht soviel. Du kannst dich drehen und wenden, 14L ist für so ein Motor mit der wenigen Leistung einfach viel zu viel.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. April 2015)

Der CLK350 (3,5l V6 ohne Aufladung; Automatik) von meinem Opa verbraucht bei normaler Fahrweise <12Liter. Beim Schleichen auf der Autobahn sinds dann 8 und bei "sportlichem" Fahren 16 Liter.
Wenn er noch nicht warm ist, sind es aber auch immer 2Liter mehr gewesen.
Inwieweit man die Motoren vergleichen kann weiß ich nicht, da hab ich keine Ahnung von


----------



## maCque (9. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man unter hoher oder Vollast fährt ist das richtig. Wenn man nur dahinpimmelt, dann hat ein Kompressor Motor einen verdammt schlechten Wirkungsgrad. Ist nunmal so und wird sich auch nicht ändern. Die Energie, die er zum vorverdichten braucht, kommt direkt aus dem Tank. Beim Turbo wird nunmal die verfügbare Abgasenergie genutzt. Da wird keine extra Energie aufgewendet.(außer bei Anti-Lag )



Man kanns aber auch übertreiben mit der Theoriereiterei. Der Faktor Nr. 1 wenns ums Spritsparen oder den reinen Verbrauch geht ist der Fahrer selbst und das Streckenprofil. Man kann mit dem Kompressor so wunderbar bei niedrigen Drehzahlen auf der Drehmomentwelle reiten wo die Turbos noch nach Luft röcheln. Damit kannst du super sparsam fahren ohne das einen der Wirkungsgrad auch nur im entferntesten juckt. Den Anwender juckt der Wirkungsgrad nicht die Bohne, völlig egal ob der schlechter oder 1000x besser ist als XYZ. Und wenn du nun den Kompressormotor als Indiz für ein "schlechtes" oder "unsparsames" Auto heranziehst machst du es dir im allgemeinen recht einfach. Zu dieser Betrachtung gehört ja schließlich weit mehr als nur das Antriebskonzept.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2015)

Wenn ich ein 3 L Auto will dann kaufe ich nix wo der Wert in Chromlettern auf dem Heckdeckel prangt und sicherlich spielt der Fahrer und sein Gasfuß eine große Rolle wenn es um den Verbrauch geht.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (9. April 2015)

Drei Liter bezieht sich aber (hoffentlich) schon auf den Hubraum oder?  Modellschriftzug "Entfall"


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann nimm einen G60, der ist von Dresden 45 und braucht nicht soviel. Du kannst dich drehen und wenden, 14L ist für so ein Motor mit der wenigen Leistung einfach viel zu viel.


Klar ist es sehr viel, aber es ist bei dem Motor eben normal. 
BadFrag hat schon recht, die Kompressor Motoren brauchen alle verhältnismäßig viel Sprit.


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2015)

Eben nicht, sonst würden andere Kompressor Motoren einfach auch viel brauchen. Versuch doch mal den G60 mit 14L zu fahren, da muss man schon ordentlich auf den Pinsel tretten. Wenn der Motor wirklich soviel braucht, dann ist es schlicht und ergreifend ein Säufer und somit kein besonders guter Motor. Zumindestens nicht in Hinsicht auf Verbrauch.


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2015)

Und genau so schaut es aus. Aber ist scheinbar bei allen K Motoren so. R170+171, W202+203 usw. 
Saufen wie blöd. Da fällt man teilweise echt aus allen Wolken wenn man da mal im Reiserechner nach sieht was da als Verbrauch steht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2015)

Wer sich über 2 Liter mehr oder weniger einen Kopf macht, sollte lieber Fahrrad fahren.  Wenn ich das nicht mehr über habe, dann geb ich das Auto fahren auf.


Hab mal wieder ein paar Bilder...

Anhängerdose selbst druntergebaut 
Ja, da ist aus dem IC ein Stück rausgesprengt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Doppelt solange mit dem gleichen Öl gefahren wie laut Wartungsplan vorgesehen, Öl zu dünn geworden und Kurbelwellenlager mit Lagerschale und Motorblock zu einem Teil verschweißt.  Gruß an Zappa und co mit ihrem Lifetime-Motoröl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer sich über 2 Liter mehr oder weniger einen Kopf macht, sollte lieber Fahrrad fahren.  Wenn ich das nicht mehr über habe, dann geb ich das Auto fahren auf.



Wer sagt das man es nicht hat? Man muss aber nicht alles gut finden...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wer sagt das man es nicht hat? Man muss aber nicht alles gut finden...



Das stimmt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. April 2015)

Hier steht ab und an mal ein Auto, immer wenn man vorbeigeht sieht man ein Licht vom Auto. Es ist so als hätte jemand so eine Art Fahrradlampe die blinkt (vorne) in den Motorraum gepackt. Wenn es dunkel ist blinkt sozusagen immer Licht vom Motorraum raus nach unten auf die Straße, wie LED Licht nur nicht so hell. Aus dem Kühlergrill kommt aber kein Licht, immer nur vom Motorraum aus auf die Straße und man sieht auch Schatten von den ganzen Teilen im Motorraum....

Irgendwie mysterios.


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2015)

Das ist so ein Ultraschall Marderpiepser. Je nachdem wo/wie die Montiert sind blinken die halt auf die Straße.


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2015)

.....


----------



## watercooled (9. April 2015)

Mir ging das durchn Kopf


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2015)

Der mit dem Porsche ist mega!


----------



## X3ON (10. April 2015)

Ich mache momentan meinen Führerschein und werde ihn wohl im Sommer fertig haben.

Momentan schaue ich nach BMW E36.
Die gehen ab 500 ungefähr los, gibt auch welche die kosten 1500 oder 2000. Die haben aber schon Optik spricht M-Paket und Sportfahrwerk.
Es muss bei mir umbedinngt ein BMW sein
Könnt ihr mir da noch alternative Empfehlen, wo man gut was an der Optik machen kann?


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2015)

Wie viel Kohle hast du? Was hast du für Anforderungen?


----------



## X3ON (10. April 2015)

Das weiß ich so jetzt noch nicht genau, momentan gucke ich bei ebay kleinanzeigen und finde welche die so 2k kosten und das M-Paket und Sportfahrwerk schon haben.
Aber worauf soll man da achten?


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2015)

Da warteste mal unsere BMW Spezies. 
King hat sich erst neulich einen gekauft.


----------



## Magogan (10. April 2015)

Wenn du wirklich was an der Optik machen willst, solltest du mehr Geld für das Auto an sich ausgeben, wenn es nicht nur kleinere Veränderungen sind. Aber z.B. neue Felgen + Reifen (ca 2*(1200+800) €, also 4000 €, wenn du Sommer- und Winterfelgen haben willst) lohnen sich irgendwie nicht bei einem Auto für 2000 Euro. Zumal du bei dem Preis vermutlich nochmal 2000 Euro zahlen musst, um durch den nächsten TÜV zu kommen (ich hab nach 4 Jahren mit meinem Auto schon 1300 bezahlt, und das war deutlich teurer und neuer).


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. April 2015)

Für 3000 gibt es schon richtig gute e36. Wenn du M Sportpaket haben willst unbedingt ein mit kaufen, nachrüsten lohnt nicht. Ansonsten gebe lieber das Geld für qualitativ Hochwertige Parts auf, und kein Billigtuning mit Fake Produkten.


----------



## s-icon (10. April 2015)

Mal eine kleine Rückmeldung von mir:

Inzwischen hat sich der Verbrauch bei 10L eingependelt, womit ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Der Grund wieso ich mich über die 14L gewundert habe:

Bei Spritmonitor gibt es 19 gleiche Wagen, der niedrigste liegt bei 8,x und der höchste bei 12,05L.
Das ich mit meiner Sprit- und Materialschonenden Fahrweise 2L drüber liege hat mich halt überrascht.

Sonst bin ich rundum zufrieden, bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Auto keinen Becherhalter hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2015)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Drei Liter bezieht sich aber (hoffentlich) schon auf den Hubraum oder?  Modellschriftzug "Entfall"


Könnte auch die Größe des Wischwasserbehälters sein



> Sonst bin ich rundum zufrieden, bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Auto keinen Becherhalter hat.


Dafür habe ich keinen Aschenbecher wenn ich das Bodenblech nicht mitzähle


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2015)

X3ON schrieb:


> Ich mache momentan meinen Führerschein und werde ihn wohl im Sommer fertig haben.
> 
> Momentan schaue ich nach BMW E36.
> Die gehen ab 500 ungefähr los, gibt auch welche die kosten 1500 oder 2000. Die haben aber schon Optik spricht M-Paket und Sportfahrwerk.
> ...



Alternativen gibt es bei BMW eigentlich nicht, zumindest in der Preisklasse.
Vielleicht noch nen E34 oder E39.
Welche Motorisierung soll es denn sein ?


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich was an der Optik machen willst, solltest du mehr Geld für das Auto an sich ausgeben, wenn es nicht nur kleinere Veränderungen sind. Aber z.B. neue Felgen + Reifen (ca 2*(1200+800) €, also 4000 €, wenn du Sommer- und Winterfelgen haben willst) lohnen sich irgendwie nicht bei einem Auto für 2000 Euro. Zumal du bei dem Preis vermutlich nochmal 2000 Euro zahlen musst, um durch den nächsten TÜV zu kommen (ich hab nach 4 Jahren mit meinem Auto schon 1300 bezahlt, und das war deutlich teurer und neuer).



Sorry aber das halte ich für völligen Quatsch.
Der Wert des Autos ist absolut nicht entscheident dafür ob sich "Tuning" in diesem Fall Felgen, lohnen oder nicht. Und gerade beim E36 muss man nicht zwangsläufig neue kaufen, da werden soviele schöne gebrauchte Felgen verkauft das man dort richtig Geld sparen kann. Wie ihr immer auf so astronomische Summen bei den Reifen kommt frage ich mich ebenfalls, 800Euro für einen Satz Reifen? Rechne mal mit der hälfte immerhin wird er sich keinen M3 holen sondern einen 316i oder maximal 320i. 

Das ein günstiges Auto oft Probleme macht halte ich auch für sehr pauschal gedacht. Meinen letzten NX bin ich 60.000 Kilometer gefahren, eine Antriebswelle hat es zerlegt und die Bremsen habe ich rund rum machen müssen. Von den 1300Euro die du investiert hast, war ich dabei weit entfernt. Das selbe gilt für den Nissan Sunny meiner Verlobten, den hat sie nun bald zwei Jahre, bis auf eine Ventildeckeldichtung war da nix dran obwohl das teil mittlerweile an der 300.000 Kilometer Marke kratzt. Mein Almera hingegen ist fast 10 Jahre jünger als der NX und der Sunny... und was ist? Schon wieder kaputt... erst die Gasanlage, dann ein Antriebswellengelenk, dann Kupplung und nun LMM. Der hat mich in den 3 Monaten schon mehr Geld gekostet als der Sunny und der NX in 4 Jahren und 100.000 Kilometer zusammen.


----------



## Magogan (10. April 2015)

Klar kann man auch ein billiges Auto tunen, aber was bringt das, da viel Geld zu investieren, wenn das in ein paar Jahren auseinanderfällt? Im Regelfall sollte ein jüngeres Auto mit weniger Kilometern länger halten.

Reifen sind teuer, wenn man gute haben will. Und man sollte jetzt nicht den billigsten Reifen nehmen, da der doch den Bremsweg signifikant erhöht und Kurvenfahrten damit eher im Graben enden...


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2015)

Ich fahre eigentlich die gleichen Größen wie ein E36/E46 und immer das Beste was der Markt so her gibt. Trotzdem bin ich bis jetzt immer 150-200€ unter dem veranschlagten Reifenpreis gelandet.


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Reifen sind teuer, wenn man gute haben will. Und man sollte jetzt nicht den billigsten Reifen nehmen, da der doch den Bremsweg signifikant erhöht und Kurvenfahrten damit eher im Graben enden...



Laut Internet hat der E36 Coupe 225/50R16 als Reifen. Da kostet der Dunlop SP Sport 1 keine 100Euro... wie du da auf 800Euro kommst weißt wohl nur du.  Ich spreche nicht von LingLong und Co, aber 100Euro pro Reifen reichen allemal aus um einen guten Reifen zu kaufen. Und das jüngere Autos länger halten ist schlicht ergreifend falsch. Ich sehe wieviel Probleme neuere Autos machen, gerade in dem Thema Elektronik.

Ihr kauft euch die teuersten und besten Reifen auf dem Markt, habt aber eventuell das ausgelutschte Serienfahrwerk verbaut... dann bringen euch die Reifen auch nichts wenn der Wagen den Kontakt zur Straße verliert. Das ist einem Kumpel erst am Dienstag passiert, bei 200km/h ist das Fahrzeug auf einmal ohne Grund ausgebrochen. Der MR2 hat sich quer über die Autobahn gedreht und ist nur ganz knapp vorm Graben stehen geblieben. Zum Glück ist ihm, dem Wagen und unbeteiligten nichts passiert. Und woran lag es? An seinem kack Fahrwerk, dass nicht schnell genug gearbeitet hat und irgendwann die Bodenhaftung verloren hat. Da brachten ihm auch seine tollen Pirelli Reifen nichts... welche im übrigen jetzt alle 4 einen derben Bremsplatten haben


----------



## Magogan (10. April 2015)

Na ja, dass neuere Autos mehr Probleme machen, kann man pauschal auch nicht sagen, denke ich.

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass er das Auto optisch tunen möchte, dazu gehören unter Umständen auch größere Felgen. Und da habe ich letztens erst 764 Euro für 19" Sommerreifen (inklusive Montage) bezahlt.


----------



## keinnick (10. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, dass neuere Autos mehr Probleme machen, kann man pauschal auch nicht sagen, denke ich.
> 
> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass er das Auto optisch tunen möchte, dazu gehören auch Felgen. Und da habe ich letztens erst 764 Euro für 19" Sommerreifen (inklusive Montage) bezahlt.



Mag ja sein aber dann musst Du auch dazusagen, dass wir hier nicht über die Standardgrößen reden, denn nicht jeder möchte mit 19" rumfahren oder sich das leisten.


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2015)

19" fährst du aber auf einem E36 nicht, da sind soweit ich das mitbekommen habe eher 10J x 17" angesagt  Und das ganze dann auch nicht mal 2 sondern nur einmal. Im Winter wird wohl niemand so Schlappen auf dem E36 fahren. 
Neue Autos müssen nicht zwangsläufig mehr Probleme machen, dass gleiche gilt aber auch für alte Fahrzeuge. Da ist nun mal nix dran was groß kaputt gehen kann... bei den zig Steuergeräten und Kilometerlangen Kabelsträngen in neuen Fahrzeugen ist die Fehlerquelle einfach deutlich größer. Muss nicht, kann aber. Sowohl bei neu als alt. 

Du liegst mit deiner Reifenprognose einfach deutlich über dem Ziel... ein Satz gescheite Felgen und neue Reifen für den E36 wird auch nicht bei mehr als 1000Euro liegen. Ich bezahle jetzt für meine 9.5Jx18 Felgen und die Federal Reifen (welche gut sind) knapp 1600Euro.


----------



## Magogan (10. April 2015)

Bin jetzt nur von dem ausgegangen, was ich bezahlt habe. Bei 17 Zoll wird das natürlich günstiger. 19" Felgen kosten aber schon etwa 300 Euro pro Stück. Und die sehen eigentlich auch ganz gut aus auf meinem BMW.


----------



## X3ON (10. April 2015)

Wir haben zuhause ein BMW 320i Touring und der hat uns auch gerade mal 1300 gekostet und ist super durch den TÜV gekommen.
Hat auch schon seine 200tausend runter.

Bei mir in der Umgebung stehen paar schöne E36 rum die zu Verkaufen sind.
Z.b den hier BMW E36 318I ///M3 Individual Austatung mit Felgen, Anlage in Bielefeld - Schildesche | BMW Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Ich weiß nur nicht ob sich so einer Lohnt undso, hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit mit Autokaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2015)

X3ON schrieb:


> Z.b den hier BMW E36 318I ///M3 Individual Austatung mit Felgen, Anlage in Bielefeld - Schildesche | BMW Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Ich weiß nur nicht ob sich so einer Lohnt undso, hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit mit Autokaufen.


Also ich würde kein Auto von jemandem kaufen, der nicht einmal sein Handy bedienen kann... Mal davon ab, dass das Ding nach "ALter gucksu krass Dönermobil mit ohne Leistung aber M-Paket Alter" aussieht - aber das ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2015)

> super Optik voll Fahr breit


Also auch besoffem zu handeln


> Peulager


Öhmm, ja wo war das noch mal verbaut?

Das vergessen würde sich lohnen, miese Bilder und grauenhafte Beschreibung. Sieht aus wie Restesaufen


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2015)

Bestimmt so einer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2015)

Sandgestrahlt wurde der wahrscheinlich auf ner schlecht ausgebauten Straße. 
Dass so viel getauscht wurde, würde ich bei dem Preis wohl eher nicht erwarten, ich glaube eher, dass er da wahllos Bauteile reingeschrieben hat (Handbremse tauschen???). 
Wenns nicht zu weit ist kannst du ihn dir ja mal zum Spaß angucken


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich würde kein Auto von jemandem kaufen, der nicht einmal sein Handy bedienen kann... Mal davon ab, dass das Ding nach "ALter gucksu krass Dönermobil mit ohne Leistung aber M-Paket Alter" aussieht - aber das ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache.



Sieht nicht nur so aus, ist zu 100% so einer


----------



## keinnick (10. April 2015)

Wenn ich die Beschreibung lese dann weiß ich nicht ob da jemand auf "Dummenfang" ist oder ob der Mensch das tatsächlich ernst meint. Was auch immer, ich würde mit dem Angebot keine Minute verschwenden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2015)

Ich tippe eher darauf das die Tauschteile nur daneben gelegen haben. Nimm lieber für einen Euro folgendes Video für den Abend: Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Beschreibung lese dann weiß ich nicht ob da jemand auf "Dummenfang" ist oder ob der Mensch das tatsächlich ernst meint. Was auch immer, ich würde mit dem Angebot keine Minute verschwenden.



Ich suche derzeit auch nen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz, glaub mir, da gibts teilweise unglaubliche Beschreibungen..

Man kann relativ schnell allein durch aufmerksames Lesen der Beschreibung rauskriegen mit wem oder was man es genau zu tun hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2015)

X3ON schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Umgebung stehen paar schöne E36 rum die zu Verkaufen sind.
> Z.b den hier BMW E36 318I ///M3 Individual Austatung mit Felgen, Anlage in Bielefeld - Schildesche | BMW Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> Ich weiß nur nicht ob sich so einer Lohnt undso, hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit mit Autokaufen.


Wow was ein Schrotthaufen. Davon mal abgesehen das der mit Sicherheit kaputt ist. Die Beschreibung ist der Oberhammer.  Dazu passend noch diese total misslungenden Bilder.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. April 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich suche derzeit auch nen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz, glaub mir, da gibts teilweise unglaubliche Beschreibungen..
> 
> Man kann relativ schnell allein durch aufmerksames Lesen der Beschreibung rauskriegen mit wem oder was man es genau zu tun hat.


Jop, teilweise scheiß Bilder, Beschreibung die nichts sagt, und wenn man einen dann bei nem Teil, das neu ist, aber eigentlich nie kaputt geht fragt was da los war wird man angemotzt, und so einer will dann was verkaufen?


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2015)

Jop, deswegen hab ich meine Suche nur auf Fahrzeuge bis 2. Hand beschränkt, damit man alles sauber nachvollziehen kann. Mein Kumpel mit dem 335i ist mittlerweile der 5. Besitzer, hab ich erst gestern erfahren. Ich bin mal gespannt ob der die Kiste überhaupt los wird.. 

Lieber zahl ich 1000-2000€ mehr als Durchschnitt, weiß aber was für ne Kiste ich fahre. Man kann mit diesen dubiosen Fahrzeugen zwar auch gute Autos erwerben, das Risiko is aber extrem hoch und besonders bei Fahrzeugen mit viel PS geht man da lieber auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2015)

Kleines rätsel-bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was stimmt hier nicht? (auch wenn es täuscht, das teil fehlt oben und liegt nur unten )
Dieses drecks-ding hat jedenfalls 299300 km durch gehalten und meinte nun, das es lächerliche 15 tkm vorm ende noch brechen muß.  Ich könnt . Dabei war ich erst in der werkstatt. 
Naja... vieleicht bekommt man irgendwo ein gebraucht-teil her.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. April 2015)

Wie 15tkm vorm Ende? Fährst du denn bis zu nem bestimmten Kilometerstand?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2015)

Ende des jahres steht ein neuer an. Bis dahin sind es noch ca. 15 tkm.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2015)

Hat jemand eine Idee, welches Auto da drunter stecken könnte? 
Ich würde da mal auf so etwas wie ne C-Klasse mit Coupeanleihen tippen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2015)

E-Klasse.

Wobei der 212 mopf noch gar nicht so alt ist. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kleines rätsel-bild...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Federn ausbauen und röntgen gehört bei VW nicht zum Inspektionsumfang...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Federn ausbauen und röntgen gehört bei VW nicht zum Inspektionsumfang...


Ihr vermutlich auch nicht. 
Allerdings stört mich das auch nicht. Aber hätte die dämliche feder nicht schon etwas eher ihren dienst quittieren oder mich einfach noch aushalten können?
Stattdessen geht die kaputt, wenn es zeitlich gerade garnicht passt und eigentlich will ich ja auch nur ohne zwischenfälle von inspektion zu inspektion kommen. Aber das klappt gerade garnicht...
Naja, muß halt schauen was ich mach. Das auto steht noch normal da (nicht schief oder so, fehlt ja "nur" eine windung)) und fährt auch noch halbweg normal. Wenn ich`s schaff muß es so nur 400 km halten, ansonsten 800-1000.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2015)

Sei froh, dass die so lange durchgehalten hat 
Beim Z4 haben die hinteren Federn ganze 30k km gehalten


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass die so lange durchgehalten hat


Wäre mir trotzdem lieber gewesen, die hätten mich noch aus gehalten. Kostet irgendwo alles geld und wenn ich dann noch jedes mal einen leihwagen benötige, wird es auch nicht billiger.
Zudem mußte ich erst meinen akku-schrauber ersetzen, was mich auch gleich mal knapp 200€ gekostet hat wobei ich das ding schon ohne akku`s und lader bestellt hab. (habe beides vom letzten noch) Diesbezüglich greif ich es im moment irgendwie voll ab...

Edit:
Bei 30 tkm hätte ich aber auf kulanz bestanden. Wenn da aber noch eine null hinten dran ist, klappt das glaube nicht mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2015)

Das kommt wegen den ganzen Burnouts mit dem Z4.


----------



## watercooled (10. April 2015)

212er Mopf ist ein geiles Ding. Aber wird Zeit fürn 213er.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das kommt wegen den ganzen Burnouts mit dem Z4.



Typische E46/ Z4 Krankheit.
Ist konstruktionsbedingt. Der (nicht allzu hochwertige) Lack der Federn scheuert ab und die unterste Windung rostet und bricht.
Und das richtet sich hauptsächlich nach dem Fahrzeugalter und nicht nach der Laufleistung.


----------



## Beam39 (10. April 2015)

Hab für den Z4 jetzt zum Öl und Zündkerzen auch neue Reifen für vorne bestellt, Hankook. Bin gespannt wie die sich machen. Muss dann als Nächstes noch die Disa wechseln und mal gucken wie es unten ausschaut. Irgendeine Querlenkerbuchse is auf jedenfall hin. 

ah btw. @ King: Achte mal bei deinem 335i vorsichtshalber auf den Ventildeckel. Mein Kumpel hatte sich beschwert dass das Fahrzeug nach Öl riecht unter Volllast. Ich hab ihm gesagt er soll sich mal den Ventildeckel angucken. Am Ende haben wirs gemeinsam gemacht und Unfassbares festgestellt: Der Ventildeckel hatte ganz hinten einen riesen Riss welcher unter der Abdeckung natürlich nicht zu sehen war. 

Diesen Riss haben sie versucht mit irgendeiner Dichtmasse abzudecken, unglaubliche Pfuscherei.

Mein Kumpel hat sich daraufhin direkt ans Autohaus (Vermittler) und dem eigentlichen Besitzer gewendet und mit Folgen gedroht. Am Ende hat er den kompletten Ventildeckel + Dichtung original von BMW zugeschickt bekommen.

Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie der Ventildeckel an der Stelle reißen kann. Höchsten wenn die Schraube zu fest angezogen wurde, aber wieso zur Hölle schraub ich am Ventildeckel rum !?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kleines rätsel-bild...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild kommt mir bekannt vor, diesen Anblick hatte ich auch vor etwas einem Jahr auch bei 95000 km. Damit die Sache auch nicht billig blieb sahen die Domlager ähnlich aus


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2015)

Hatte ich vorne rechts auch. Aber nix gemerkt gehabt, war nur wenige cm vor Ende der Feder.
Wollte eig nur die Domlager getauscht haben, am Ende kamen dann halt noch beide Federn dazu...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Bild kommt mir bekannt vor, diesen Anblick hatte ich auch vor etwas einem Jahr auch bei 95000 km. Damit die Sache auch nicht billig blieb sahen die Domlager ähnlich aus


Was hat der spaß denn bei dir gekostet?
 Ich seh es bei mir auch schon treten, das die bei der gelegenheit gleich alles wechseln, was irgendwie ein gummilager hat. Die sehen jedenfalls alle schon recht angegriffen aus. (bis auf die, die erst gewechselt wurden)
Irgendwie ist`s langsam komisch bei dem auto. Der motor schnurrt wie ein kätzchen (gut, große katze ) und alles was die so drum herum gebaut haben gibt langsam seinen geist auf. Beim alten ford meines bruders ging vorher der motor hops, aber die lief auch keine 300 tkm.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

Hm die Rechnung habe ich nicht mehr und im Zuge der Geschichte kamen ja gleich Bremsscheiben, Klötze und Stoßdämpfer dazu. Waren so in der Summe gute 1200 Steine von denen ich mich feierlich verabschieden konnte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> ah btw. @ King: Achte mal bei deinem 335i vorsichtshalber auf den Ventildeckel. Mein Kumpel hatte sich beschwert dass das Fahrzeug nach Öl riecht unter Volllast. Ich hab ihm gesagt er soll sich mal den Ventildeckel angucken. Am Ende haben wirs gemeinsam gemacht und Unfassbares festgestellt: Der Ventildeckel hatte ganz hinten einen riesen Riss welcher unter der Abdeckung natürlich nicht zu sehen war.
> 
> Diesen Riss haben sie versucht mit irgendeiner Dichtmasse abzudecken, unglaubliche Pfuscherei.
> 
> ...



Habe davon auch noch nie gehört. Da hatte der Vorbesitzer bestimmt mal den Ventildeckel ab, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Magogan (11. April 2015)

Ist "Klimaanlagenkompressor undicht" relativ genau oder sollte ich eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung erwarten können (hab knapp 100 Euro für die Diagnose bezahlt)? Bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, was da gemacht werden muss, um das zu reparieren/abzudichten? Es ist Kältemittel aus dem Klimaanlagenkompressor ausgetreten, mehr kann ich als Laie daraus nicht schlussfolgern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm die Rechnung habe ich nicht mehr und im Zuge der Geschichte kamen ja gleich Bremsscheiben, Klötze und Stoßdämpfer dazu. Waren so in der Summe gute 1200 Steine von denen ich mich feierlich verabschieden konnte.


Also rechne ich mal mit max. 400€ je nachdem, wie bescheiden der spaß raus geht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

Wenn ich geahnt hätte wo die Geschichte endet hätte ich eher die billigsten E Teile genommen was es auf dem Erdball gegeben hätte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist "Klimaanlagenkompressor undicht" relativ genau oder sollte ich eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung erwarten können (hab knapp 100 Euro für die Diagnose bezahlt)? Bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, was da gemacht werden muss, um das zu reparieren/abzudichten? Es ist Kältemittel aus dem Klimaanlagenkompressor ausgetreten, mehr kann ich als Laie daraus nicht schlussfolgern.



Wenn der kaputt ist dann muss der getauscht werden.  Was erwartest du für eie Antwort? Natürlich kann der undicht werden, warum sollte er das nicht?

100 Euro für ne Diagnose ist doch ok. Besser als 40 Euro zahlen und die Diagnose ist falsch.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist "Klimaanlagenkompressor undicht" relativ genau oder sollte ich eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung erwarten können.



Naja, viel genauer geht es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2015)

Man könnte noch die stelle hinschreiben, aber an sich ist das relativ präzise.
Wenn er zB an der eingangswelle rauspfeift dann kann der evt überholt/neu abgedichtet werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2015)

Verdammte Kagge ich glaub da war zu viel Ring-Belastung drauf.  Aufgesetzt hat er nirgends... Naja hab ich eben grade wieder drangebrutzelt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab gehört wenn die Bremsscheiben glühen, ist der Frühling ausgebrochen!  ...ich muss sagen die Färbung ist super geworden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

Damit ist ja eine von den meist 3 möglichen Fehlerquellen genannt und das recht deutlich. ich hatte da noch das Vergnügen mit einem Loch im Kühler und einen geplatzten Trockner ( wie auch immer so etwas passieren mag ).

Ok Alpenglühen würde schöner aussehen, aber Bremsen werden einfach überbewertet


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2015)

Ne, wenn die Scheiben glühen dann ist Treibjagd


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

Und das Halali bläst dann der abgebrochene Auspuff. Ist ja auch nutzloses Gepäck da man ansonsten ja schnell überhört wird


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist "Klimaanlagenkompressor undicht" relativ genau oder sollte ich eine genauere Fehlerbeschreibung erwarten können (hab knapp 100 Euro für die Diagnose bezahlt)? Bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, was da gemacht werden muss, um das zu reparieren/abzudichten? Es ist Kältemittel aus dem Klimaanlagenkompressor ausgetreten, mehr kann ich als Laie daraus nicht schlussfolgern.



Meine geht gerade auch nicht, ich fahre nächste woche mal hin.....auffüllen und gucken wo es rausläuft.
Ich hoffe auf Schlauch (billig) oder Klimakondensator (noch garantie).


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Meine geht gerade auch nicht, ich fahre nächste woche mal hin.....auffüllen und gucken wo es rausläuft.


Ist verboten, das weist du hoffendlich!  Du hast eher eine grade reparierte Anlage, die mit Kältemittel und Lecksucher auf Funktion getestet werden soll!

Das vorsätzliche Befüllen einer undichten Klimaanlage gibt bis zu 7500€ Strafe.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. April 2015)

Ist sie nicht eher undicht, das Kältemittel ist über die Zeit rausgelaufen und er will jetzt hinfahren um schauen zu lassen wo sie undicht ist?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört wenn die Bremsscheiben glühen, ist der Frühling ausgebrochen!  ...ich muss sagen die Färbung ist super geworden!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja noch nix 
Tiefdunkelblau müssen die sein


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2015)

Das Kältemittel zischt eher


----------



## s-icon (11. April 2015)

Gibt es einen Grund, wieso bei Duplex Garagen steht, dass vorwärts eingeparkt werden soll?
Ich kann Rückwärts besser...


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2015)

Abgasspuren an der Wand.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. April 2015)

Wat sind duplex garagen?


----------



## s-icon (11. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Abgasspuren an der Wand.



Ok, dann kann mir das ja egal sein

@ExciteLetsPlay
Garagen die man hoch und runter fahren kann.


----------



## watercooled (11. April 2015)

War nur ne Vermutung, ist bei uns auch so.


----------



## s-icon (11. April 2015)

Ich denke Autotechnisch bedingt kann es ja nicht sein, da je nach Position eh immer ein Auto Bergauf oder Bergab steht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund, wieso bei Duplex Garagen steht, dass vorwärts eingeparkt werden soll?
> Ich kann Rückwärts besser...



Stell dir mal den E36 Touring andersrum geparkt vor 
https://www.multiparking.com/data/media/46/4619_154x205_2015_Vari_nF_Auto_kl.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht eher undicht, das Kältemittel ist über die Zeit rausgelaufen und er will jetzt hinfahren um schauen zu lassen wo sie undicht ist?


Lies meinen Post mal ganz aufmerksam.  Mehr sag ich nicht dazu. Ich gebe ja schließlich keine Tipps, wie man seine Klimaanlage wieder vollbekommt, wenn sie undicht ist. Das ist ja verboten und könnte bestraft werden.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch nix
> Tiefdunkelblau müssen die sein


Mehr Farbe bekommen die nicht. Hatte die heute mehrmals auf Maximaltemperatur, um die harte Schicht vom Winter runter zu bekommen. Wenn die Schwarz werden, dann liegt das am Belag. Der reibt sich auf die Scheibe und verbrennt. Dann wird die so richtig schwarz.


----------



## s-icon (11. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Stell dir mal den E36 Touring andersrum geparkt vor
> https://www.multiparking.com/data/media/46/4619_154x205_2015_Vari_nF_Auto_kl.jpg




Logisch danke
Auf das Problem wäre ich überhaupt nicht gekommen.


----------



## Magogan (11. April 2015)

Sollte ich das Leck im Klimaanlagenkompressor denn reparieren lassen? Der Service-Mitarbeiter meinte, das müsse nicht unbedingt gemacht werden und es kann durchaus sein, dass das so noch einige Jahre hält...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

Wenn der Wagen in vielleicht 2 Jahren Rot leuchtend durch das Walzwerk bei Krupp flitzt würde ich es mir ev. verkneifen ansonsten würde ich es ja flicken lassen je nachdem was der Spaß kosten würde.


----------



## Anticrist (11. April 2015)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man bei nem Diesel von BMW (x6 m50d) sowas wie Soundbooster einbauen/nachrüsten lassen kann?
Meine damit die Soundanlage a la SQ5 .. keine Ahnung wie man sowas nennt


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2015)

N'abend.

Eine kurze Zwischenfrage. Ich fahre einen A3 8PA Sportback S-Line von 2008. Ich bin der dritte Besitzer. 1. Hand war Bosch, also ein Dienstwagen. 2. Hand war die Frau meines Autohändlers und 3.Hand bin ich. Ich komme nun über 200.000km mit dem Hobel und bin derzeit am überlegen was ich denn nun mache. 
Service steht an und das kann ich kostengünstig machen lassen. Den Service würde ich aber nur zahlen, wenn ich das Auto behalte. Zusätzlich würde ich dann gerne das Automatikgetriebe spülen (sagt man das so?) lassen. Mein Bekannter (Autohändler) sagt das ist aber nicht so günstig und würde mit ca. 350€ zuschlagen. Da ist dann aber das Spülen, das Öl und der Filter mit bei.
Zweite Option wäre, den Audi in Zahlung geben und nochmal 2-3 Mille drauf legen für etwas aktuelleres mit ein etwas weniger Km auf der Uhr.

Entschuldigt bitte die wahrscheinlich blöden Fragen, nur bin ich mir was Autos angeht immer sehr unsicher weil ich selber nichts machen kann und keine Ahnung habe. Bin daher auf Meinungen Anderer angewiesen.
-Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? A3 behalten und Service machen oder in Zahlung geben?
-Lohnt sich diese Spülung des Getriebes für das Geld?


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Logisch danke
> Auf das Problem wäre ich überhaupt nicht gekommen.



Die Doppelparker, die ich kenne, sehen aber anders aus- der untere Stellplatz verschwindet manchmal auch in einer Grube.
Ich hatte in Mainz einen unteren Stellplatz zugewiesen bekommen, in den ich nur reinfahren konnte, wenn ich die Antenne 
abgeschraubt hätte. (schräge Dachantenne)

Daraufhin hab ich mit einem Nachbarn den Stellplatz getauscht. Den oberen Parkplatz konnte ich aber nur rückwärts nutzen, 
da man den Kombi beim Hochfahren des Parkdecks gegen die Decke gedrückt hätte.
Das höhere Ende des Autos musste also zur Wand zeigen.

Übrigens hingen dort aller 10 m Hinweisschilder mit dem lapidaren Hinweis, dass die Autos zu der Zeit, als die Tiefgarage gebaut wurde, noch kleiner waren.
Wer also sein ("großes") Auto nicht irgendwie da rein quetschen konnte, hatte eben Pech.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. April 2015)

Ich hasse Insekten..  Meine ganze Garage ist voll von den scheiß Viechern. Jedesmal sieht man irgendwo ein paar Spinnen oder andere Insekten. Wie werd ich die lästigen Viecher am besten für immer los?  Ich habe keine Phobie vor den oder so, die sind nur super ätzend und wenn man mal aufm Boden liegt oder so habe ich auch kein Bock das mir son viech in nacken kriecht. Bestimmt nich sehr angenehm.


----------



## Lee (12. April 2015)

Staubsauger und Türe zu


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist verboten, das weist du hoffendlich! * Du hast eher eine grade reparierte Anlage, die mit Kältemittel und Lecksucher auf Funktion getestet werden soll!*
> 
> Das vorsätzliche Befüllen einer undichten Klimaanlage gibt bis zu 7500€ Strafe.



Ja das meine ich.
Im Moment ist es so, dass ich die Klima einschalte und der Kompressor gar nicht erst anspringt.
Wenn jetzt nicht aus unerfindlichen Gründen der Druckschalter oder die Magnekupplung einen weg hat (was ich nicht glaube), liegt es daran dass zu wenig Kältemittel drin ist.
Und da mein Klimakondensator im August gewechselt wurde und dadurch auch das Kältemittel aufgefüllt wurde, glaube/hoffe ich einfach mal auf ein Leck.
Naja die Jungs werdens schon finden......nebenbei lass ich gleich noch einen Ölwechsel machen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. April 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Staubsauger und Türe zu


Da sind genug Lücken das die immer wieder reinkommen. Ist ja nicht Luftdicht abgeschlossen, da sind schon mal ein paar Spalte.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. April 2015)

Gasflasche aufdrehen, Garage zumachen, ein paar Minuten warten und dann ordentlich mit 'nem Unkrautbrenner hantieren. Das haut die Viecher auch aus den letzten Ecken.


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2015)

Und spart Geld beim nächsten Friseurbesuch...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. April 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Gasflasche aufdrehen, Garage zumachen, ein paar Minuten warten und dann ordentlich mit 'nem Unkrautbrenner hantieren. Das haut die Viecher auch aus den letzten Ecken.



LOL soll ich am besten die ganze Garage abfackeln ?! Vor allem weil die nach einer Woche eh wieder da sind.


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2015)

Lass halt dein Auto immer laufen. Da kommen dann auch keine Viecher mehr


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2015)

Dann läuft er immerhin mal...


----------



## ASD_588 (12. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Lass halt dein Auto immer laufen. Da kommen dann auch keine Viecher mehr



In sibirien wäre das kein prob.


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2015)

Da musst es ja laufen lassen. Sonst läufts nie wieder....oder zumindest bis zum Sommer nicht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. April 2015)

Ja und ich kann mich vleich tod daneben legen. Zumal der nur 80 stunden oder so laufen würde, dann wäre der tank leer


----------



## dsdenni (13. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja und ich kann mich vleich tod daneben legen. Zumal der nur 80 stunden oder so laufen würde, dann wäre der tank leer


Egal kippste nach


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja und ich kann mich vleich tod daneben legen. Zumal der nur 80 stunden oder so laufen würde, dann wäre der tank leer



Dann kauf Dir "irgendwas" gegen Spinnen und Insekten, gibts überall, sogar bei Amazon. Vorher würde ich (wenn nicht geschehen) die Garage von unnützem Kram befreien. Meine Garage ist komplett leer bis auf das Auto. Darum haben Viecher da auch wenig Möglichkeiten irgendwo zu wohnen außer an einer kahlen Wand und dementsprechend ist da auch nix.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. April 2015)

Naja bissl zeug is schon drin. Regale mit werkzeug, fahrrad etc ^^ naja werde ich mal schauen was es so gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

Dann besorg dir ein paar Geckos oder Schlupfwespen, auch bestimmte Ameisenarten mögen die gerne


----------



## watercooled (13. April 2015)

Dann ist er zwar die Spinnen los aber hat dann 30 Geckos in der Garage rumhüpfen


----------



## tsd560ti (13. April 2015)

Oder nen hübschen Wiesmann, auch nen Gecko aber hüpft nicht ;D


----------



## ASD_588 (13. April 2015)

Für den ein oder anderen ist das musik zum einschlafen, wie eine gutenachtgeschichte 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQQzTiV9v6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2015)

Klingt ganz gut.


----------



## dsdenni (13. April 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Für den ein oder anderen ist das musik zum einschlafen, wie eine gutenachtgeschichte


Im Comfort Modus blubbert er richtig  

Was hätt ich gern so ein Auto [emoji1] [emoji14]


----------



## Riverna (13. April 2015)

Mir tun die Spinnen viel mehr leid...  

Heute hab ich meine COC Papiere für den Subi bekommen, damit kann es nächste Woche endlich zum TÜV gehen. Dann kann ich endlich den ganzen Kram einbauen... der ganze Kofferraum ist prall gefüllt.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2015)

mit was?


----------



## 442 (13. April 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Für den ein oder anderen ist das musik zum einschlafen, wie eine gutenachtgeschichte




Wie manche Menschen meinen können, dass so ein Sound irgendwann langweilig oder nervig wird, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

Hier hier ich ich, mir wäre da ein schöner Sound eines alten V8 deutlich lieber oder irgendein anderer Oldie mit einem Hubraum von 10 Liter aufwärts


----------



## Iconoclast (13. April 2015)

Oh ja, nix geht über 'nen schönen amerikanischen V8. [emoji4]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

Ganz Dezent und unauffällig




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPY2NPogP6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (14. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ganz Dezent und unauffällig


Den hört man sicher noch nach 2 km


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2015)

Mehr, da kannst du sicher sein. Im Tunnel macht es sicher richtig Gaudi


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> mit was?



Steht doch da... mit Zeug/Kram/Teilen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir tun die Spinnen viel mehr leid...
> 
> Heute hab ich meine COC Papiere für den Subi bekommen, damit kann es nächste Woche endlich zum TÜV gehen. Dann kann ich endlich den ganzen Kram einbauen... der ganze Kofferraum ist prall gefüllt.


Habe schon 2 in kühlmittel ertränkt haha


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Cooler Typ.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2015)

Dann sei aber vorsichtig, nicht das die Biester mutieren



> Cooler Typ.


Sicher? Dann müsste er sich deren Skalps an den Gürtel kleben


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Steht doch da... mit Zeug/Kram/Teilen.




Ah ok. Ich hab ca. 200 € an Flaschenpfand im Kofferraum. Irgendwann muss ich das mal wegbringen. Klappert und rappelt ein wenig.


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Nice Story... 
Bei mir sind es wenigtstens Autoteile für den Subi, Relocation Kit, Ölkühler, Breitbandlambdasonde, VDO Anzeigen, STI Spoiler, Benzindruckregler, BlowOff usw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2015)

> Ich hab ca. 200 € an Flaschenpfand im Kofferraum.


Also bist du stolzer Besitzer eines Getränkelasters


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nice Story...
> Bei mir sind es wenigtstens Autoteile für den Subi, Relocation Kit, Ölkühler, Breitbandlambdasonde, VDO Anzeigen, STI Spoiler, Benzindruckregler, BlowOff usw



Warum fährst du das durch die Gegend?


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Heute hab ich meine COC Papiere für den Subi bekommen, damit kann es* nächste Woche endlich zum TÜV gehen*.



Du ließt aber schon was vorher gepostet wird? Oder stellst du absichtlich solche... mhm unsinnigen Fragen?


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

Was macht eig die Abgasanlage Riverna?


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Die liegt im Hochregal.
Solange wie der Koffer kein TÜV hat verkauf ich die auch nicht. Nachher bekomm ich meine 3" nicht eingetragen und guck dann blöd. Wenn er nächste Woche TÜV hat können wir nochmal drüber reden


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

Alles klar, danke  

Na als legale 3" Anlage gäbe es noch die von Aerys  das Beste was man für den Subi bekommen konnte... 
Aber er schaut ganz gut aus auf den Bildern! denke mal er wird bei dir länge leben als bei manch anderen ...  als welcher Ecke kommst du eig wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Ich bin mit der Toyosport klanglich schon mehr als zufrieden, aber bei einer Einzelabnahme kann immer was schief gehen... gerade bei der ersten Untersuchung für ein Importfahrzeug sind die Prüfer sehr kleinlich. Darum baue ich aktuell auch noch keine zusätzlichen Sachen ein, umso seriennäher der Wagen ist, desto besser. 

Falls ich mir doch mal eine andere AGA kaufen sollte, dann die 3" Invidia N1. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das beste was man einem Subi antun kann.


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

Denk aber bitte ans Mappen! Die Brezels sind verdammt empfindlich was das Mapping angeht ... da kann shcnell einiges Hops gehen, allein schon durch eine andere Downpipe...


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Das bekomm ich schon hin, die Breitbandlambdasonde zeigt immerhin das Gemisch schonmal an. Und abgestimmt ist er schon beim Vorbesitzer worden. Jedoch lass ich ihn im Winter nochmal nachmappen, gibt einiges was mir nicht so ganz gefällt.


----------



## norse (14. April 2015)

Dann schau mal im Subi-Evo-Treff  Da gibts regelmäßig Events mit einem Mapper den man nur empfehlen kann. 

Halt uns aber auf dem Laufenden mit der Kiste, so langsam gefällt mir der irgendwie doch besser als der Hawkeye


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Ich lass ihn dann bei RNT in Karlsruhe abstimmen. Die haben einen R33 von uns gemacht, einen S15 vom Kumpel, der MR2 kommt da hin. Ich vertraue denen voll und ganz, Subis sind zwar Neuland aber im Grunde ist das Abstimmen immer das gleiche. Im Subi-Evo Forum bin ich aber auch, kann mir das mit dem Mapper trotzdem mal durchlesen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. April 2015)

Gute Abgasanlagen sind selbstgemacht


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

Kommt auf das Auto an, beim NX gab es auch keine Alternativen so das ich mir eine Einzelanfertigung machen lassen musste. Beim Subi gibt es zig Anlagen die man kaufen kann und was man hinter den Motor klemmt ist egal, dass klingt in der Regel immer gut. Selbe beim Skyline... da klingt auch quasi jede Anlage gut. Magnaflow ist genau das Gegenbeispiel, da kann vorne egal welcher Motor dran hängen. Das klingt grundsätzlich nach Honda bzw nach Mofa/Kettensäge.


----------



## raceandsound (14. April 2015)

@Riverna

Gratulation zur Brezen!


----------



## Kusanar (14. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gute Abgasanlagen sind selbstgemacht



Auf meinem Ford Mondeo von Anno Schnee (Gott hab ihn selig) war ein Ofenrohr statt dem Endtopf montiert... deiner Aussage kann ich also leider nicht uneingeschränkt zustimmen


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @Riverna
> 
> Gratulation zur Brezen!



Danke 
Aber woher kommt der Begriff "Brezen"? Den habe ich im Zusammenhang mit einem WRX noch nie gehört.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2015)

Impreza? :b


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2015)

Bordsteinkante + Reifen = Nasty Stuff 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (14. April 2015)

Der war wohl etwas schneller unterwegs.

In der Straße, in der ich früher gewohnt habe, konnte man leider nur mit 2 Rädern aufm Gehweg parken, weil diese so schmal war. Wie manche leute da die Bordsteine hochgefahren sind war sehr traurig anzusehen. Ich habe mich immer im Kriechgang hochgetastet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2015)

Das auf dem Bild waren etwa 3-4 km/h.  Selbst im Kriechgang kann das schon passieren. Dafür sind Reifen nicht ausgelegt. Wenn man auf dem Gehweg mit 2 Reifen parken kann, dann kann man auch mit allen 4 auf der Straße stehen. Ich würde mir da nicht freiwillig die Reifen schrotten.


----------



## Lee (14. April 2015)

Also im Kriechgang ist zumindest in den 15 Jahren die ich da gelebt habe keinem unserer vielen Autos etwas passiert. 3-4kmh ist ja doch schon relativ schnell für nen Bordstein.

Und in dieser Straße kannst du nicht mit allen 4 auf der Straße stehen. Wenn das der Wagen auf der anderen Straßenseite auch noch macht ist die Straße blockiert


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bordsteinkante + Reifen = Nasty Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der 850er (?) ist dafür anfällig hab ich das Gefühl... Hab ich diesen Winter auch einmal durch gehabt mit denen...


----------



## XE85 (14. April 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Und in dieser Straße kannst du nicht mit allen 4 auf der Straße stehen.  Wenn das der Wagen auf der anderen Straßenseite auch noch macht ist die  Straße blockiert



Dann stellt sich allerdings die Frage warum man dort überhaupt auf beiden Strassenseiten parkt (parken darf) - der Gehweg ist kein Parkplatz.

Ich kenn jetzt die örtlichkeit nicht, aber bei uns wird man bei Behinderung des Gehweges (zB. Person mit Kinderwagen kann nicht ordentlich vorbei) auch schon mal abgeschleppt.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2015)

In Deutschland kennen wir sogar ein Schild dafür:
Verkehrszeichenkatalog


----------



## Lee (14. April 2015)

Also der Gehweg ist sehr breit, da kommt man noch gut durch, auch mit Kinderwagen. Das wird defacto im gesamten Stadtteil geduldet, weil das einfach nicht anders möglich ist dort. Man könnte auch in jeder Straße diese Schilder aufstellen. Wird halt nicht gemacht. Manche Straßen haben bezeichnete Parkflächen, manche nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. April 2015)

Rechtlich gesehen muss 3 m platz sein.


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Impreza? :b



mhm... das ist dann aber schon ziemlich weit hergeholt. Nun gut nicht jeder Spitzname kann ein guter Spitzname sein.


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2015)

Ich hab auch ne Weile rumgerätselt. Dann noch eher Scooby oder Buggy oder sonstwas


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2015)

Normalerweise haben meine Autos immer einen Namen der irgend eine Verbindung zum Auto hat oder ein Name der mir direkt eingefallen ist als ich die Autos gekauft habe. Der rote NX heißt Kate, der graue war der Willy, mein Almera Captain Crunsh... nur der Subi hat keinen und irgendwie ist mir da auch nie was eingefallen. Das muss direkt spontan sein, später einen Namen einfallen lassen ist blöd. Also bleibt er wohl einfach der Subi.


----------



## watercooled (15. April 2015)

Marder. Rast durchs Unterholz und frisst unter lautem brüllen alles auf was ihm in den weg kommt


----------



## keinnick (15. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Marder. Rast durchs Unterholz und frisst unter lautem brüllen alles auf was ihm in den weg kommt



Ich glaube Du verwechselst da was, denn das war ein anderer Marder: Marder (SchÃ¼tzenpanzer â€“ Wikipedia)


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2015)

Die Vorbesitzerin hat ihn "Hulk" genannt, weil er grün und stark ist. 
Gut grün ist er wirklich, beim stark kommt es auf das Empfinden an. Für mich passt der Name nur wegen der Farbe... vielleicht ergibt sich irgendwann nochmal ein sinniger Name. Da ich aktuell krankgeschrieben bin hab ich etwas Zeit zum werkeln, Subi steht mittlerweile auf der Bühne und für heute ist Service, Zahnriemen und das Relocation Kit dran.


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2015)

Du bist krankgeschrieben, hast aber Zeit am Auto zu "werkeln"? Ähäm, ok. Was der Arbeitgeber nicht weis...

Wieviel PS hat der Subaru denn?


----------



## s-icon (15. April 2015)

Kaum hab ich den CLK eine Woche, leuchtet das Tacho rot mit einem Batteriesymbol drauf. Kurz darauf ging der Motor an der Ampel aus


----------



## aloha84 (15. April 2015)

Mhhh Lichtmaschine im Eimer?


----------



## s-icon (15. April 2015)

Ich hab leider noch keine Diagnose. Nachdem mir das Handbuch nicht weitergeholfen hat, hab ich den zur Werkstatt gefahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Der 850er (?) ist dafür anfällig hab ich das Gefühl... Hab ich diesen Winter auch einmal durch gehabt mit denen...



Nein, war nen 830P. Ich würde sagen jeder Straßenreifen ist dafür anfällig. Wenn man über Bordsteinkanten heizen will, sollte man sich ein paar schöne große Motorsport-Geländereifen dranbauen. Mit so nem Trophy Truck kann man da Vollgas drüber ohne Probleme.



s-icon schrieb:


> Kaum hab ich den CLK eine Woche, leuchtet das  Tacho rot mit einem Batteriesymbol drauf. Kurz darauf ging der Motor an  der Ampel aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du den vom Händler hast, musst du ja nix dafür zahlen, wenn der Generator kaputt ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2015)

Ist das nicht eher eine Frage des Winkels? Mal sollte nicht seitlich gegen die Bordsteinkante fahren, aber wenn die Räder halbwegs "gerade" zur Bordsteinkante stehen, kommt man ohne große Probleme die Kante hoch (langsam). Zumindenst wenn es nicht extrem hohe kanten sind. 
Also Wenn die Bordsteinkante rechts ist, voll nach rechts einlenken, meine ich.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. April 2015)

Also eingeschlagen würde ich solche Kanten nicht überfahren.


----------



## s-icon (15. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du den vom Händler hast, musst du ja nix dafür zahlen, wenn der Generator kaputt ist.



Ja hab den vom Händler. Ich hoffe doch, dass ich nichts zahlen muss.
Aber trotzdem bei dem Wetter ärgerlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eher eine Frage des Winkels? Mal sollte nicht seitlich gegen die Bordsteinkante fahren, aber wenn die Räder halbwegs "gerade" zur Bordsteinkante stehen, kommt man ohne große Probleme die Kante hoch (langsam). Zumindenst wenn es nicht extrem hohe kanten sind.
> Also Wenn die Bordsteinkante rechts ist, voll nach rechts einlenken, meine ich.


Dann sieht dein Reifen auch so aus.  Man fährt da nicht hoch, macht man einfach nicht. Wenn du grade unter Beschuss bist, kannst du ruhig Vollgas rüber, ansonsten nicht.



s-icon schrieb:


> Ja hab den vom Händler. Ich hoffe doch, dass ich nichts zahlen muss.
> Aber trotzdem bei dem Wetter ärgerlich.


Musst dir vorher natürlich eine Freigabe vom Händler einholen, wenn du ihn dort nicht zur Reparatur hingebracht hast. Wenn der noch eine Garantieverlängerung von Daimler selber hat, kann das auch jede andere Daimler Werkstatt abrufen, dann brauchst du das nicht.


----------



## s-icon (15. April 2015)

Danke
Der Mercedes Händler hat die Adresse vom Autohaus, er wird sich selber die Reparaturfreigabe holen.
Mal schauen was es wird, im Display stand nichts von Unterspannung etc.

Die Spannung im Stand war 12,5V und wenn ich gas gegeben hab ist sie auf 13,5V gestiegen.
Mal schauen was wirklich kaputt ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2015)

Wenn der Händler das übernimmt ists ja noch besser. 

Im Stand bei Motorlauf 12,5V? Dann ist der Generator auf jeden Fall hinüber.


----------



## s-icon (15. April 2015)

Ja Motor lief. Wenn ich weiss was defekt ist, werde ich es auf jeden Fall posten


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also eingeschlagen würde ich solche Kanten nicht überfahren.



Ich habe das nur gesagt damit man versteht wie ich das meine. Die Außenseite der Reifen darf halt nirgends gegen die Bordsteinkannte kommen. 

@ Thebadfrag 

Ich würde das auch nur an Bordsteinkannten machen die dafür vorgesehen sehen sind. Die sind extra abgeflacht (ungefähr halb so hoch).


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2015)

Über angeschrägte Kanten kann man bedenkenlos drüber. Was den Reifen kaputt macht ist der 90° Winkel der Kante. Da geht sofort das Stahl oder Nylongewebe im Reifen kaputt.

Solange Kanten angeschrägt sind wie die Curbs auf einer Rennstrecke ist das kein Thema. Im Wippenmann auf der NOS gibt es ein paar schöne Curbs, wenn man die mitnimmt, hebt es einem das Auto ein paar cm auf der einen Seite in die Luft. Da hab ich in etwa 120-130 drauf und das ist schon nen ganz ordendlicher Schlag. Dem Reifen macht das nix. Fahre ich aber ein einziges Mal eine stinknormale Kante in der Stadt hoch war es das.


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2015)

Hatte heute meinen Termin zum Reifen wechseln. Heute morgen dann nochmal auf die Sommerreifen geschaut und bemerkt, dass alle vier hinüber sind. Würde ich zumindest behaupten. Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und da ich von Reifen so gar keine Ahnung habe, könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen? Ganz gewöhnliche damit ich zur Arbeit und zurück komme. 
Maße: 225/45 R 17 91 Y


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. April 2015)

Ist da nicht bisschen viel Luft drin, wenn du nur mittig so fertig sind?


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2015)

Habe mich eigentlich immer an die vorgegebenen Angaben gehalten.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. April 2015)

Gibts da nur eine Vorgabe oder hast du eventuell eine für ein vollbeladenes Fahrzeug genommen?


----------



## Beam39 (15. April 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hatte heute meinen Termin zum Reifen wechseln. Heute morgen dann nochmal auf die Sommerreifen geschaut und bemerkt, dass alle vier hinüber sind. Würde ich zumindest behaupten. Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm Hankooks. Sind mMn die besten Allrounder und sind dazu mit die günstigsten neben Pirelli etc.


----------



## Metalic (15. April 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gibts da nur eine Vorgabe oder hast du eventuell eine für ein vollbeladenes Fahrzeug genommen?


Es gab mehrere Angaben. Habe aber nie die für ein vollbeladenes Fahrzeug genommen.


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Du bist krankgeschrieben, hast aber Zeit am Auto zu "werkeln"? Ähäm, ok. Was der Arbeitgeber nicht weis...



Mein Arbeitgeber weiß bescheid, damit sollte das Thema geklärt sein. Sei froh das du meine Krankheit nicht hast und kümmer dich am besten um deine eigenen Angelegenheiten.


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2015)

Meint ihr diesen Reifen kann ich nehmen?

Hankook Ventus S1 EVO2 K117 225 / 45 R17 91 W | tirendo.de


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2015)

Die Reifen sind gut, hat mein Kumpel auf seinem Skyline und war sehr zufrieden damit. Aktuell fahre ich noch die selbe Reifengröße wie du, hab die Syron Race 1 und bin mit denen eigentlich auch recht zufrieden. Könnten bei Regen aber durchaus besser sein, das Allrad kompensiert aber die Schwächen auch etwas.


----------



## Metalic (16. April 2015)

Ich habe davon halt keine Ahnung und kann auch nicht wirklich Vergleiche anstellen.
War hier beim örtlichen Reifenhändler. Der wollte mir den GoodYear EffizienzGrip Performance für 94,72 verkaufen. Das Draufziehen mit allem drum und dran kostet dort 17,25 pro Reifen! 

Bin mir halt absolut unsicher was ich nehmen soll. Auch diese Effiziensklassen was den Kraftstoffverbrauch und die Nasshaftung angeht verunsichern mich muss ich gestehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hatte heute meinen Termin zum Reifen wechseln. Heute morgen dann nochmal auf die Sommerreifen geschaut und bemerkt, dass alle vier hinüber sind. Würde ich zumindest behaupten. Siehe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conti SportContact 5, Pirelli P Zero, Hankook S1 evo2


----------



## raceandsound (16. April 2015)

Hab jetzt doch schon fast wieder knapp 5.000km mit dem Elch runtergespult, kurzes Fazit:

sehr nettes, rundes Gesamtpaket (Leistung, Drehmoment, Verbrauch, Handling, Ausstattung), Verbrauch im Schnitt bei 10,9 (Trackday natürlich mehr).
Absolut tolles Auto und jetzt endlich mit Sommerhufen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2015)

Ich hab gerade Starthilfe mit nem Hammer gegeben. Ich glaub jetzt hab ich alles gesehen  .


----------



## Memphys (16. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade Starthilfe mit nem Hammer gegeben. Ich glaub jetzt hab ich alles gesehen  .



Wat? Hummer das Auto oder Hammer das Werkzeug? Oo


----------



## s-icon (16. April 2015)

Kurze Rückmeldung von mir:

TheBadFrag lag vollkommen richtig, die Lichtmaschine/ Generator war defekt, Rechnung 1000€ hat der VK übernommen.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. April 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Meint ihr diesen Reifen kann ich nehmen?
> 
> Hankook Ventus S1 EVO2 K117 225 / 45 R17 91 W | tirendo.de


Genau die hab ich mir auch über reifen-vor-ort.de bestellt. Als ich die alten Reifen vorhin hingebracht habe, meinte der Händler, er müsse 5€ pro Rad  mehr fürs umziehen nehmen wegen 19" als ursprünglich angegeben. Das sind also 17,50€ pro Rad nur fürs Umziehen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## aloha84 (16. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Kurze Rückmeldung von mir:
> 
> TheBadFrag lag vollkommen richtig, die Lichtmaschine/ Generator war defekt, Rechnung 1000€ hat der VK übernommen.



Wer hats vorher gesagt?! Aber ok, Eigenlob stinkt.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Hankook S1 Evo 2 sind Top. Conti Sport 5 zumindest mir zu weich.

Zur Lima: 12,5V sind 2V zu niedrig. Sollte eigentlich übers gesamte Band 14,5V halten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Genau die hab ich mir auch über reifen-vor-ort.de bestellt. Als ich die alten Reifen vorhin hingebracht habe, meinte der Händler, er müsse 5€ pro Rad  mehr fürs umziehen nehmen wegen 19" als ursprünglich angegeben. Das sind also 17,50€ pro Rad nur fürs Umziehen. Was haltet ihr davon?



Unverschämt teuer 
Ich zahle 30€ für's Wechseln der Reifen bei 18 Zoll.
Bei 19 Zoll 35€.
Edit: Inkl. neuen Ventilen und Wuchten.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Warum zahlst du für größere Reifen mehr?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Warum zahlst du für größere Reifen mehr?



Weil der Aufwand etwas höher ist als bei Ballonreifen


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Ist doch bumms egal ob ich jetzt 17er oder 19er aufziehe. 
Diese Niederquerschnittskacke zieht sich durch die Bank sch... auf.

Bei Runflats verstehe ich es.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. April 2015)

Nicht mal Runflats habe, ganz normale 245/35 R19.


----------



## s-icon (16. April 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wer hats vorher gesagt?! Aber ok, Eigenlob stinkt.



Stimmt du warst der erste


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wat? Hummer das Auto oder Hammer das Werkzeug? Oo



Man kloppt kräftig gegen einen klemmenden Anlasser, dann geht er meist noch ein paar mal. Mache ich häufiger auf Außenmontage, um das Auto nicht einschleppen zu müssen.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Oder man nimmt statt nem Hammer nen Hummer. Dann brauchts keinen Anlasser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Zur Lima: 12,5V sind 2V zu niedrig. Sollte eigentlich übers gesamte Band 14,5V halten.


Mutige Aussage. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ist doch bumms egal ob ich jetzt 17er oder 19er aufziehe.
> Diese Niederquerschnittskacke zieht sich durch die Bank sch... auf.
> 
> Bei Runflats verstehe ich es.


Naja bei extremen Niederquerschnitt Reifen brauche ich meist doppelt so lange. Das umziehen ist kein Problem, wenn man die richtige Maschine hat. Da verliere ich vielleicht 5 Minuten.... ABER auf die Dinger dann Luft drauf zu bekommen!



watercooled schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt statt nem Hammer nen Hummer. Dann brauchts keinen Anlasser.


Gehen beide Möglichkeiten.  Man kann sowohl mit einem Hammer Starthilfe geben oder nen Ammi Geländewagen überbrücken.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Holst du die AK und bissl Bremsenreiniger dann läuft das 

Warum mutige Aussage?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

Weil alte Anlasser Generatoren keine 14,5V schaffen und bei modernen Autos wenn die Batterie voller wird nicht mehr mit so hoher Spannung geladen wird. Wenn die komplett voll ist, dann wird überhaubt nicht mehr geladen und die Kiste juckelt mit 12,6V-12,7V durch die Gegend.

Deswegen kann man bei modernen Autos einen Gegenator auch nur noch per Tester prüfen.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Generator, nicht Anlasser.

Sein Auto ist ja nicht sonderlich alt, wenn ich Autos dieser Baujahre am Xentry habe dann hab ich da eigentlich immer über 14V bei laufendem Motor und bei 205 und Co die genannten 14,5V.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

Fail. 

Dann schnapp dir mal nen 212er oder 205 und dreh mal ne Runde mit Servicemenü im KI und schau dir die Ladespannung, Lade/Entladetrom der Batterie an.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Langt doch wenn der Hobel 10 min läuft und zB sein ladeluftsystem oder so checkt. 
Da ändert sich nix an der Spannung, zumindest habe ich das noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

Dann hängt ja auch der Tester dran. Aber fahr mal ohne Tester nur mit Servicemenü. Dann siehst du z.B. das bei jedem Gang einlegen in D/R die Generatorleistung auf 0 gefahren wird. Und wärend des Fahrens oder an der Ampel ist der ständig am regeln. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo der Generator die ganze Zeit eine feste Spannung rausgibt.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Gut zu wissen, Danke.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kloppt kräftig gegen einen klemmenden Anlasser, dann geht er meist noch ein paar mal. Mache ich häufiger auf Außenmontage, um das Auto nicht einschleppen zu müssen.


Genau so war es. Nur dass in dem Fall an der Tanke einfach eine Dame mit dem Hammer in der Hand zu mir kam und fragte ob ich denn mal kurz drauf hauen könnte während sie startet. Schien recht routiniert darin, also war wohl eher ein Dauerzustand von der Karre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mutige Aussage.
> 
> 
> Naja bei extremen Niederquerschnitt Reifen brauche ich meist doppelt so lange. Das umziehen ist kein Problem, wenn man die richtige Maschine hat. Da verliere ich vielleicht 5 Minuten.... ABER auf die Dinger dann Luft drauf zu bekommen!
> ...



Oh ja da kann ich mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, da hatte man öfters mal Schweiß auf der Stirn beim Reifenwechsel.
Hummer? Das Teil was im Kochtopf die Farbe wechselt? Den Brotkasten würde ich nicht als Auto bezeichnen


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau so war es. Nur dass in dem Fall an der Tanke einfach eine Dame mit dem Hammer in der Hand zu mir kam und fragte ob ich denn mal kurz drauf hauen könnte während sie startet. Schien recht routiniert darin, also war wohl eher ein Dauerzustand von der Karre.



 Oh man ich würde doch einfach nen neuen einbauen lassen. Wäre aber zu einfach...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2015)

Ich habe schon viele Menschen kennengelernt und Geld wurde da erst investiert wenn die mittelalterlichen Methoden nicht mehr greifen


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Mein Vater wäre so einer. Seine Lieblingssätze:

"Ach komm, das muss der aushalten"
"Stell dich nicht so an, so schnell war das jetzt auch nicht"

Und seine Lieblingsstory ist die das er bei seinem Audi Coupe das er mit 170tkm gekauft hat bei 230tkm der Tacho kaputt ging und er selbst lange Zeit danach nie das ÖL gewechselt hat.

Karren hat jetzt 122k drauf, mal sehen wann er sich erbarmt n Zahnriemen zu kaufen 

Typisch Schwäbisch


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. April 2015)

Wir sind ja nicht umsonst gut vertreten


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Wo kommst du nochmal her Patrick?


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. April 2015)

tztztz, gleich wieder Namen rumposaunene 
Unterallgäu


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Mal eine (nicht wirklich ernst gemeinte) Frage:

Was ist eure lieblings Zylinder Anzahl/Motorbauart?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

5 Zylinder Reihe. Jeder, der was anderes sagt hat noch nie einen gehört/gesehen.


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Suche eigentlich nur nach her Gelegenheit für den einen oder anderen Meme


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. April 2015)

5er Reihe klingt echt top, der im Focus RS ist eigentlich der einzige den ich richtig und oft hör, aber der Sound ist echt top.

Allerdings sind so schön blubbernde V6/V8 auch top, das beim anfahren fast absterben liebe ich an denen auch


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal eine (nicht wirklich ernst gemeinte) Frage:
> 
> Was ist eure lieblings Zylinder Anzahl/Motorbauart?



Bei den bezahlbaren Motoren: 6 Zylinder Reihe/Boxer, gefolgt vom 5 Zylinder.
Mit den meisten V6 kann man mich jagen


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

V8?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal eine (nicht wirklich ernst gemeinte) Frage:
> 
> Was ist eure lieblings Zylinder Anzahl/Motorbauart?



Reihen 6 Zylinder aus fernost


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Hamwer auch noch da [emoji14]


----------



## dsdenni (16. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hamwer auch noch da [emoji14]


Wie geil [emoji23]  [emoji38]


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Aber Honda Memes sind die besten


----------



## raceandsound (16. April 2015)

6ender Reihe...Mein S38 oder zwangsbeatmet von Nissan als RB26DETT. 
5ender Reihe aber von Volvo, egal ob im 850/S70/Focus.
4ender Boxer oder Reihe von Nissan SR20VE.


----------



## dsdenni (16. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber Honda Memes sind die besten


Den zweiten check ich leider nich [emoji15]

Motoren:
R6 R5 
V6/V8 
[emoji14] 

Ironie anen V5 natürlich auch ironie aus [emoji13]


----------



## raceandsound (16. April 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Den zweiten check ich leider nich [emoji15]



7288363728273 Mods und doch nur eine 16er Zeit auf der Quarter Mile...^^


----------



## watercooled (16. April 2015)

Naja das rührt daher das Hondafahrer oft bissl damit getriezt werden das ihre Autos so wenig Drehmoment haben


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2015)

HAHA das erste Bild ist sogar 100% wahr.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. April 2015)

Is wirklich so mehr PS wie NM habe ich! 

Ich finde 4 rotor wankel auch noch geil, 6 er reihe hatten wir ja schon!


----------



## s-icon (17. April 2015)

Der beste Motor den ich bisher gefahren bin war ein V8 Diesel


----------



## dsdenni (17. April 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> 7288363728273 Mods und doch nur eine 16er Zeit auf der Quarter Mile...^^


Gut das ergibt Sinn [emoji13]


----------



## tsd560ti (17. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mal eine (nicht wirklich ernst gemeinte) Frage:
> 
> Was ist eure lieblings Zylinder Anzahl/Motorbauart?


W24-Octaturbo 

Momentan gefällt mir der 3,8er Nissan V6 (370Z/GTR) am besten.


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Is wirklich so mehr PS wie NM habe ich!
> 
> Ich finde 4 rotor wankel auch noch geil, 6 er reihe hatten wir ja schon!


4 Rotor wäre dann der hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitgeber weiß bescheid, damit sollte das Thema geklärt sein. Sei froh das du meine Krankheit nicht hast und kümmer dich am besten um deine eigenen Angelegenheiten.



No Offense meinerseits. Du hast Recht. Ist alleine dein Ding.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2015)

ich bin ja eher V8 Fan aber gegen großvolumige 4 - 8 Zyl. Reihenmotoren hätte ich auch nichts, so ab knapp 1 Liter pro Zylinder


----------



## norse (17. April 2015)

4 Zylinder Boxer - nie wieder etwas anderes! und bitte Zwangsbeatmet


----------



## Dustin91 (17. April 2015)

Ich finde den 5-Zylinder im neuen RS3 richtig ultra 
Würde ich im Lotto gewinnen, der RS3 wäre meine erste Wahl!


----------



## ASD_588 (17. April 2015)

Blitz trifft Dose 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8dwSkGNsgC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2015)

norse schrieb:


> 4 Zylinder Boxer - nie wieder etwas anderes! und bitte Zwangsbeatmet



Der Klang ist schon top, aber leider haben sie nicht soviel Leistungspotenzial wie z.B. die RB Motoren von Nissan oder die SR Motoren. Beim EJ205 scheint bei ~340PS Schluss zu sein. Ausser man baut den Motor komplett neu auf mit Schmiedekolben usw... wobei ich mir da eher einen Motorumbau auf EJ207 vorstelle. Mit dem könnte ich eventuell meine 400PS realisieren.


----------



## norse (17. April 2015)

Die Motoren halten schon einiges aus, um einen Nissan von standard Leistung auf 400 PS aufwärts zu bringen wirst du genauso viel umbauen müssen damit das ganze auf Dauer funktioniert. Die einzig wirklich empfindlichen Motoren sind die EJ25er, aber selbst da kann man abhilfe schaffen. Das tödlichste war ist und wird wohl immer ein schlechtes Mapping sein, ich glaube daran sind bisher wirklich die meisten gestorben ...

Hoch drehen tun die halt nit bzw drehfreudig sind sie einfach nciht, das ist der größte Unterschied ... aber der Klang, der Motor ansich, da passt einfach alles. Spare schon fleißig auf meinen EJ25


----------



## watercooled (17. April 2015)

Man muss auch immer im Hinterkopf haben das die Motoren grade bei Nissan 20 Jahre und älter sein können.
Kann nur immer mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn da Leute 50-100% mehr Leistung fahren und sich dann aufregen das Lager und Co verrecken 

Zu 4 Zylindern und Boxern hab ich noch die hier:


----------



## luki0710 (17. April 2015)

Mein Traum : 2JZ-GTE 
Meine Realität : 1,4 TDI


----------



## Makalar (17. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Man muss auch immer im Hinterkopf haben das die Motoren grade bei Nissan 20 Jahre und älter sein können.
> Kann nur immer mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn da Leute 50-100% mehr Leistung fahren und sich dann aufregen das Lager und Co verrecken
> 
> Zu 4 Zylindern und Boxern hab ich noch die hier:



Du hast doch mal das Meme mit dem Clutchen gepostet, leider finde ich das nicht mehr, könntest du es vielleicht nochmal reinstellen, das war richtig gut


----------



## luki0710 (17. April 2015)

Generell sind es R6 Bi-Turbo. 
Der Spruch Hubraum kann man nur durch noch mehr Hubraum ersetzen ist quatsch. Typisch Amis. Ein schöner Turbo geht doch immer,zusätzlich brauch man aber noch ein freiprogramirbares Motorsteuerungs Gerät.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Die Motoren halten schon einiges aus, um einen Nissan von standard Leistung auf 400 PS aufwärts zu bringen wirst du genauso viel umbauen müssen damit das ganze auf Dauer funktioniert



Das stimmt nicht, gerade die RB25 und RB26 Motoren brauchen nur einen größeren Lader und etwas Ladedruck. Der RB25 hält ~ 550PS mit Serieninnerein aus und der RB26 sogar ~ 650PS. Klanglich sind die auch geil, kann mich immer schwer entscheiden ob mir der Boxter Sound oder der RB Sound besser gefällt. Mein Kumpel lässt gerade seinen RB26 mit dem GT35 Lader abstimmen... bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt. Eine 5 wird vorne mit Sicherheit stehen... 

Wenn mein Subi irgendwann 400PS hat wäre ich voll zufrieden, aber erstmal muss ich wissen was er aktuell hat. Hab die letzten Tage viel dran gemacht, Relocation Kit verbaut, ColdAirIntake verbaut, Zahnriemen mit allen Rollen, Kerzen getauscht (kotz), 10W60 Öl, alle Filter und Flüssigkeiten neu, Breitbandlambdasonde verbaut, drei VDO Anzeigen verbaut, Turbo Timer verbaut... 



luki0710 schrieb:


> Generell sind es R6 Bi-Turbo.



Das ist falsch, der RB26DETT ist ein TwinTurbo und der RB25DET ein SingleTurbo.


----------



## Zoon (18. April 2015)

ihr wollt Memes - da brauch man sich nur durch JP's FB Seite wühlen


----------



## Iconoclast (18. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Generell sind es R6 Bi-Turbo.
> Der Spruch Hubraum kann man nur durch noch mehr Hubraum ersetzen ist quatsch. Typisch Amis. Ein schöner Turbo geht doch immer,zusätzlich brauch man aber noch ein freiprogramirbares Motorsteuerungs Gerät.



Geschmacksache. Ich würde mehr Hubraum jederzeit 'nem ollen Turbo vorziehen. [emoji3]


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2015)

Dann wäre ein LKW doch genau das richtige für dich, massig Hubraum UND ein Turbo. 

JR11MIX_zpsb44fbfdc.jpg Photo by geraghtyr200 | Photobucket

Die Linken Felgen habe ich mir nun bestell mit Federal RS-R Reifen in 245/35R18


----------



## dsdenni (18. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann wäre ein LKW doch genau das richtige für dich, massig Hubraum UND ein Turbo.
> 
> JR11MIX_zpsb44fbfdc.jpg Photo by geraghtyr200 | Photobucket
> 
> Die Linken Felgen habe ich mir nun bestell mit Federal RS-R Reifen in 245/35R18


Oder ein V12 TDI [emoji38]

@ Riverna: Die Felgen passen sehr gut zum Wagen!


----------



## Zoon (18. April 2015)

Trotz Turbo finde ich immer noch eine gesunde Portion an Hubraum wichtig.  Wenn das sogar Hersteller wie VW erkennen der neue Polo GTI hat auch wieder 1.8 Liter. 

1.2 TSI bin ich auch schon gefahren  .. Furchtbar fühlt sich an wie ein Diesel, Drehfreude nur im engen Drehzahlbereich, rappeliger Sound obwohl es 4 Zylinder sind klingt aber wie ne Mischung aus 3Zylinder und den guten alten Ford OHV Motoren im Fiesta (die bekannten Nähmaschinen Sound Dinger) jednefalls unbefriedigend oder es war irgendwelcher Billigfusel im Tank das der so komisch lief.. danach neuer Mazda 2 mit 1.5er Sauger selbe Leistung (um die 100 PS) wobei der Mazda fühlte sich einfach lebendiger an obwohl Sauger.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2015)

Ein Sauger fährt sich immer schöner als ein Turbo, einfach deutlich entspannter und lebendiger. Das ist völlig normal, darum würde ich auch jederzeit einen Sauger einem Turbo/Kompressor Motor vorziehen. Wobei ich einem 4L Sauger auch nicht viel abgewinnen kann, der ist dann wiederum träge... 1.6L - 3L sind so die Bereiche wo ein Sauger sich echt schön fahren lässt. Drunter und drüber muss schon wieder die Zwangsbeatmung ran. Aber das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck, diesen muss man nicht zwangläufig teilen


----------



## luki0710 (18. April 2015)

Auch hinter wenig Hubraum kann viel Power sein. Siehe F1 Wagen mit 700 PS bei 1,6l


----------



## ebastler (18. April 2015)

Naja, so überzüchtete Motoren mit so einem perversen Verhältnis Hubraum zu Leistung sind normalerweise nicht sehr langlebig und alltagstauglich, so weit ich weiß...


----------



## luki0710 (18. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Naja, so überzüchtete Motoren mit so einem perversen Verhältnis Hubraum zu Leistung sind normalerweise nicht sehr langlebig und alltagstauglich, so weit ich weiß...


Wie gesagt F1 halt


----------



## watercooled (18. April 2015)

Und granatenmäßig teuer


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. April 2015)

Geschweige denn der Sound von den neuen Motoren


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> ihr wollt Memes - da brauch man sich nur durch JP's FB Seite wühlen


 Der Audi! DAS ist mal ein Turbo. Ich wette boost threshold ist so bei ~5500 rpm aber dann knallt es einem das Hirn an die Schädelrückwand.

So ein Auto macht einfach nur extrem Laune zu fahren. Die ganzen Saugmotor-Fans sind dann wieder am rumheulen und wollen lieber ihren langweiligen Sauger fahren, der langsam hochdreht und sanft Leistung abgibt. So ein Sauger ist mir einfach zu langweilig auch wenn die Leistung besser zu dosieren ist. Dann lieber Linksbremsen und Turbo.


----------



## watercooled (18. April 2015)

Da fällt mir noch der hier ein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Anhang noch n paar lustige 

Thema (leicht) geschüsselte Lenkräder: TÜV sagt nein, oder?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. April 2015)

Zum Thema Ölwechsel  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zpQLJJymP0


Ich habe auch noch ein Meme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen habe ich leider schon wieder gelöscht.


----------



## killer196 (18. April 2015)

Riverna bekommt man jr felgen eingetragen?


----------



## watercooled (18. April 2015)

Ja geht. Befasse mich die Tage auch schon damit, RHD meint das ist kein Problem und sollte auch bei ner "normalen" Tüv stelle gehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. April 2015)

Gibt kein Gutachten dazu aber alle relevanten Daten sind auf die Felge gepresst. Eintragung nur nach §21 Einzelabnahme.


----------



## ASD_588 (18. April 2015)

Heute hatte ich mal zeit die testfahrt auf der autobahn zu machen,die kiste fährt sich noch immer zäh aber etwas besser als davor am anfang roch es nach verbranten öl das sich dan bei höherer geschwindigkeit aber legte.

Die kiste läuft 190 mit windschatten 200kmh zumindest das scheint normal zu sein den die kiste ist mit 180 angegeben.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. April 2015)

Um nochmal zum Thema Lieblingsmotor zu kommen:

Traum: Entweder V12 Sauger (One 77 oder der baldige Vulcan  ) oder V8 Biturbo (aktueller McLaren 3,8L Motor)

Realistisch machbar: Entweder V6 Biturbo (so Richtung 370Z), 6er Reihe (dann der kommende Z3) oder 6er Boxer (Cayman S ). 

Mit Musclecars kann man mich jagen, die einzigen Amis der mMn schön sind, sind Ford GT (alt und neu) und der neue Mustang Sherby GT350.

Aktuell fahr ich entweder den T5 oder den Nissan Micra meiner Eltern, T5 fahren war lustig direkt nach dem Führerschein machen mit nem X1^^ Auch weil unser T5 nur den kleinen 102PS Motor hat. Da macht Berganfahrt Spaß....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2015)

So ein schöner V8 mit Zwangsbeatmung ist doch auch was feines ala Mad Max. So etwas würde ich niemals wieder rausrücken


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Bei mir geht nichts über den Klang eines guten 5enders
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCaySv1Blok


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2015)

Schön aber quasi unbezahlbar, ich konnte mir nur mal einen Passat Variant 32B Syncro 5E leisten, würde ich mir glatt nochmal kaufen wenn es Platz und Geld zulassen würden


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So ein Auto macht einfach nur extrem Laune zu fahren. Die ganzen Saugmotor-Fans sind dann wieder am rumheulen und wollen lieber ihren langweiligen Sauger fahren, der langsam hochdreht und sanft Leistung abgibt. So ein Sauger ist mir einfach zu langweilig auch wenn die Leistung besser zu dosieren ist.



Du fährst den 1.8T das ist die Langweiligkeit in Perfektion... kein Turbopunsh, kein guter Drehmomentverlauf... bevor ich so eine Krücke fahre, nehm ich lieber nen gescheiten 2L Sauger der besser geht und bedeutend mehr Spaß macht. Aber du denkst ja auch das dein Brotkasten "Allrad" hat. 



killer196 schrieb:


> Riverna bekommt man jr felgen eingetragen?



Man bekommt so ziemlich alles eingetragen, wenn man nur das nötige Kleingeld dafür ausgeben will. Und damit meine ich selbstverständlich legale Eintragungen.


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2015)

Seit wann hat ein 370Z n Turbo Motor?


----------



## Beam39 (19. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Seit wann hat ein 370Z n Turbo Motor?



Würds den so Serie geben wärs nen Killer 

Hab heute btw. den neuen R8 gesehen.. Absolut Sahne das Teil!  Als ich die ersten Bilder sah, dachte ich mir dass sich da zu wenig geändert hat. Aber Live kommt der extrem geil rüber. Nicht zu viel verändert, nicht zu wenig. Ein großer TT, und der neue TT sieht mit S-Line Exterieur auch einfach nur scharf aus.

Was das angeht, geht Audi schon in die richtige Richtung. Mal gucken wie der neue B9 aussieht, der wird wohl gegen kw40 in Serie gehen.

Und mein geheimer Favorit, der RS3 als Limo, kommt dann bestimmt irgendwann nächstes Jahr. Hoffentlich wird das nicht auch sone untersteuernde Dreckssau wie die aktuellen S3


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schön aber quasi unbezahlbar, ich konnte mir nur mal einen Passat Variant 32B Syncro 5E leisten, würde ich mir glatt nochmal kaufen wenn es Platz und Geld zulassen würden



Muss ich noch anfügen, habe 3 Traum Kombis:

Stagea mit R34 Front
Passat B6 mit 2.0TSI DSG mit R36 verspoilerung
Audi 80 Variant Turbo (!)


----------



## riedochs (19. April 2015)

Ich könnte mich mit dem neuen Ford Mustang anfreunden. Irgendwie gefällt mir die Schüssel.


----------



## Seabound (19. April 2015)

Diese Amischüsseln sind mir irgendwie optisch zu ausladend.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Seit wann hat ein 370Z n Turbo Motor?



Gar nicht... die meisten denken im 370Z und im GTR sei der gleiche Motor, aber der eine ist ein 3.7L Sauger und der andere ein 3.8L BiTurbo. Wäre auch schlimm wenn ein 3.7L V6 BiTurbo nur 328PS hätte...


----------



## tsd560ti (19. April 2015)

Sind das komplett verschiedene Motoren?
Ich hätte gedacht, es würde wirtschaftlich Sinn ergeben, die für beide Modelle zu nehmen.


----------



## Zoon (19. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Passat B6 mit 2.0TSI DSG mit R36 verspoilerung
> Audi 80 Variant Turbo (!)



Na dann wenn schon nen echten  R36, oder alternativ den V(r)6 gabs auch ne Kurze Zeit als normale  Austattungslinie. Wobei so ein gut erhaltener Audi 80 wäre auch was  feines. Wenn du den als S2 mit 5 Zylinder Turbo findest und unverbastelt   oder zur not den 2.8er V6 Quattro.  Also wenn Audi mit Längsmotor dann nur mit Quattro.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2015)

Langsamfahrer sind eine echte Gefahr auf der Autobahn


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Audi 80 Variant Turbo (!)


Das heisst Avant, ist schliesslich kein VW
Und wenn es ein Turbo ist, dann entweder S2 oder RS2.


----------



## fctriesel (19. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das heisst Avant, ist schliesslich kein VW
> Und wenn es ein Turbo ist, dann entweder S2 oder RS2.



Oder ein 1.9 TDI.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Sind das komplett verschiedene Motoren?
> Ich hätte gedacht, es würde wirtschaftlich Sinn ergeben, die für beide Modelle zu nehmen.



Das sind zwei ziemlich verschiedene Motoren, die Interne Bezeichnung vom GTR Motor ist VR38DETT und vom 370Z Motor ist es VQ37VHR. Der VQ37VHR ist eine Weiterentwicklung der VQ Reihe wie es ihm z.B. schon im 350Z gab oder im G35 und Skyline V36. Der VR38DETT ist eine Evolutionsstufe von dieser VQ Reihe.


----------



## Seabound (19. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Langsamfahrer sind eine echte Gefahr auf der Autobahn



Deswegen bin ich schon seit langem für ein Tempolimit von 130 auf der BAB.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Oder ein 1.9 TDI.


Diesel gehört in einen Trecker, nicht in ein Auto 



Seabound schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich schon seit langem für ein Tempolimit von 130 auf der BAB.


Alles hat seine Vor-und Nachteile.
Wenn du mal nach einem Stau eine 120 Zone hattest, willst du lieber wieder keine Beschränkung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du fährst den 1.8T das ist die Langweiligkeit in Perfektion... kein Turbopunsh, kein guter Drehmomentverlauf... bevor ich so eine Krücke fahre, nehm ich lieber nen gescheiten 2L Sauger der besser geht und bedeutend mehr Spaß macht. Aber du denkst ja auch das dein Brotkasten "Allrad" hat.


Habe ich von meinem Motor gesprochen? ...außerdem fährt sich der wesendlich mehr wie ein echter Turbo als die meisten anderen "Serienturbos", die es so gibt. Die werden nämlich immer so abgestimmt, das es sich wie ein Saugmotor fährt. Bei mir hat man bis 2500rpm quasi 0 Leistung, reiner Saugerbetrieb, ab 2500rpm setzt der Turbo ein und bei 4000rpm steht dann die Leistung zur Verfügung. Und wenn ich mit 18 nen dicken Haufen Kohle gehabt hätte, dann wäre es mit Sicherheit nicht nur ein 1,8T Quattro geworden.

Und Allrad hat er sehr wohl. Ob nun zuschaltbar, variabel zuschaltbar, permanent oder permanent variabel, 4 Räder angetrieben sind immer besser als 2 Räder angetrieben. Kannst ja bei deinem WRX die Kardanwelle ausbauen und das Diff verschweißen, dann hast du wieder deinen geliebten Frontkratzer.


----------



## JaniZz (19. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich schon seit langem für ein Tempolimit von 130 auf der BAB.



Was soll das Limit für Vorteile bringen? 

Wenn ich überlege,  ich müsste 600 km mit 130 kmh Richtung Süden zur Verwandtschaft fahren...  Unvorstellbar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Oder ein 1.9 TDI.


Aber nur PD.  


JoM79 schrieb:


> Diesel gehört in einen Trecker, nicht in ein Auto


Du siehst da was falsch. 
Diesel gehören sehr wohl in einen pkw und diese otto-dinger dafür in einen rasenmäher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Was soll das Limit für Vorteile bringen?
> 
> Wenn ich überlege,  ich müsste 600 km mit 130 kmh Richtung Süden zur Verwandtschaft fahren...  Unvorstellbar.


Vorteile bringt es keine. Dann können wir auch gleich noch die gesamte Autoindustrie nach China verkaufen und die Autobahnen abreißen.

Ich würd lieber tausende Euros an Strafe zahlen als mich an ein generelles 130 zu halten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Diesel gehören sehr wohl in einen pkw und diese otto-dinger dafür in einen rasenmäher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein Rasenmäher läuft so fett das er beim Starten wie ein Diesel ein schwarzes Wölkchen raushaut. Zählt das dann nicht auch als Diesel?


----------



## Seabound (19. April 2015)

Ich war familiär bedingt, die letzten zwei Wochen ca. 800 KM unterwegs auf der BAB. Laut Boco hatte ich in der Zeit nen Schnitt von 88,4 Km/h. Ich habe das Tempo nicht als unangenehm empfunden. Ich war meist nach Feierabend untwerwegs, kein Stau und wenig zähflüssiger Verkehr. Mehr als 120 hatte ich meines Wissens nach, nie auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2015)

Wenn frei ist log ich den Tempomaten meist bei +-160 ein. Mehr find ich auf Dauer stressig, weniger wäre nicht soo dramatisch.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habe ich von meinem Motor gesprochen? ...außerdem fährt sich der wesendlich mehr wie ein echter Turbo als die meisten anderen "Serienturbos", die es so gibt. Die werden nämlich immer so abgestimmt, das es sich wie ein Saugmotor fährt. Bei mir hat man bis 2500rpm quasi 0 Leistung, reiner Saugerbetrieb, ab 2500rpm setzt der Turbo ein und bei 4000rpm steht dann die Leistung zur Verfügung.



Ich bin schon oft den 1.8T gefahren... das Teil fährt sich dermassen Langweilig und hat mit einem richtigen Turbo Motor nix gemeinsam... da macht jeder halbwegs gescheite Sauger deutlich mehr Spaß. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> dann hast du wieder deinen geliebten Frontkratzer.



Lieber einen spaßigen Fronttriebler mit Leistung, als ein Pseudo Allradler mit Fahrspaß eines Trettrollers....


----------



## JaniZz (19. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich war familiär bedingt, die letzten zwei Wochen ca. 800 KM unterwegs auf der BAB. Laut Boco hatte ich in der Zeit nen Schnitt von 88,4 Km/h. Ich habe das Tempo nicht als unangenehm empfunden. Ich war meist nach Feierabend untwerwegs, kein Stau und wenig zähflüssiger Verkehr. Mehr als 120 hatte ich meines Wissens nach, nie auf dem Tacho.


Wenn du die Zeit hast, warum nicht.
Aber warum sollten andere auch so rum Gurken? 
Für mich ist das einfach ein Unterschied ob ich 7 oder 5,5 Stunden unterwegs bin.
Das sind 3 Bier weniger die ich nach Ankunft trinken kann 

Deshalb 160 kmh tempomat und laufen lassen. 

Vor ein paar Tagen wieder ein netten Mercedes E klasse Fahrer vor mir gehabt,  der dachte mit 120 auf der linken Spur gehört ihm die Bahn. 

Hat ihn auch nicht gejuckt als ein slk Fahrer der hinter mir war sehr knapp an ihm vorbei rechts überholt hat. 

Manche Leute sitzen in ihrem Sessel und glotzen einfach nur durch die Scheibe vorne,  der Rest ist egal. 

Aber das sind dann auch oft die, die schwere Unfälle bauen oder verursachen. 

Vorrauschauenedes Fahren mit Rücksicht auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer ist das zauberwort. 

So Punkt


----------



## fctriesel (19. April 2015)

Ich würde mir eher Gedanken um die Trinkgeschwindigkeit machen. Wenn die 3 Bier keine Mass sind ist das viel zu langsam.


----------



## Metalic (19. April 2015)

Brauch mal eine Empfehlung. 
Was für Autos sind denn zu empfehlen im Bereich 100 k km, um die 160 PS, am liebsten Diesel, Automatik wäre auch gut,  um die 11k €. 
Gibt's da Autos bei denen man sagen kann die lohnen bei den Kriterien? Mein 2008er A3 soll weg.


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Na dann wenn schon nen echten  R36, oder alternativ den V(r)6 gabs auch ne Kurze Zeit als normale  Austattungslinie. Wobei so ein gut erhaltener Audi 80 wäre auch was  feines. Wenn du den als S2 mit 5 Zylinder Turbo findest und unverbastelt   oder zur not den 2.8er V6 Quattro.  Also wenn Audi mit Längsmotor dann nur mit Quattro.


Ne, der 2.0TFSI ist einfach ein geiler Motor. 

Audi S2 hatten wir mal. War da aber noch zu klein. Der Sound ist mir aber geblieben 

Der Audi 80 Avant (Danke  ) ist einfach ein bildschönes Auto.


----------



## fctriesel (19. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber nur PD.


Man baut doch keinen Audi 80 auf PD um. VP rulez.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. April 2015)

> Brauch mal eine Empfehlung.
> Was für Autos sind denn zu empfehlen im Bereich 100 k km, um die 160 PS,  am liebsten Diesel, Automatik wäre auch gut,  um die 11k €.
> Gibt's da Autos bei denen man sagen kann die lohnen bei den Kriterien? Mein 2008er A3 soll weg.



´Was soll es sein Deutsches fabrikat, Kombi, Limo, etc...?


----------



## Beam39 (19. April 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Brauch mal eine Empfehlung.
> Was für Autos sind denn zu empfehlen im Bereich 100 k km, um die 160 PS, am liebsten Diesel, Automatik wäre auch gut,  um die 11k €.
> Gibt's da Autos bei denen man sagen kann die lohnen bei den Kriterien? Mein 2008er A3 soll weg.



120D

@Riverna

Also sooooo langweilig wie du den 1.8T beschreibst, ist er wirklich nicht. Nen Kumpel ist den mal gefahren, aber den mit 180ps oder so, gabs ja zwei Varianten. Der hat ne ganz coole Kraftentfaltung mit vorhandenem Turboloch  Und nen Sauger musst du immer auf Drehzahl halten damit der Spaß macht, und ständig mit +4000 Umdrehungen in der Stadt rumfahren is ja auch irgendwie nich ganz so klasse.


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2015)

Aber jeder weiss das du da bist 

Kumpel hat n 1.8T 180PS. Hat Katatrappe und MSD leergeräumt und 207PS laut Prüfstand.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2015)

Den 1.8T musst du genau so auf Laune halten, Kumpel von mir fährt den selben aber mit 150PS (die 30PS mehr machen da mit Sicherheit kein riesen Unterschied) und das Teil ist eine Krücke.  Der hat mit 235nm nicht mal viel mehr Drehmoment als ein guter 2L Sauger... klar gibt es schlimmeres. Aber wenn gerade von einem Besitzer eines solchen "Turbomonsters" der Vorwurf kommt das Sauger prinzipell Langweilig sind, kann man das nicht so im Raum stehen lassen. 

Ich weiß nicht welche Sauger du so gefahren bist, aber selbst meinen ollen 1.6L Sauger kannst du bequem unter 3000U/Min fahren und bist damit schneller als dein Vordermann. In der Stadt habe ich mit dem 2L Sauger immer bei maximal 2500U/Min geschaltet weil ich sonst dem Vordermann in das Heck gefahren wäre.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber jeder weiss das du da bist
> 
> Kumpel hat n 1.8T 180PS. Hat Katatrappe und MSD leergeräumt und 207PS laut Prüfstand.



Is das nicht ein bischen laut?


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2015)

Schon. Aber wenn man mit wenig Gas fährt merkts keiner. Vorausgesetzt die AGA wird nicht abgeklopft


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mein Rasenmäher läuft so fett das er beim Starten wie ein Diesel ein schwarzes Wölkchen raushaut. Zählt das dann nicht auch als Diesel?


Nö, nicht wirklich. 
Aber vieleicht solltest du den vergaser mal einstellen. Oder mischt du diesel bei in der hoffnung wenigstens etwas drehmoment zu erhalten?  (sorry, die frage mußte sein )


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2015)

Das liegt einfach an der Gemischanfettung, sprich dem Choke.
Das ist normal das der beim starten kurz pafft wie ne Dampflok.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Brauch mal eine Empfehlung.
> Was für Autos sind denn zu empfehlen im Bereich 100 k km, um die 160 PS, am liebsten Diesel, Automatik wäre auch gut,  um die 11k €.
> Gibt's da Autos bei denen man sagen kann die lohnen bei den Kriterien? Mein 2008er A3 soll weg.



Meinen 118d  ?


----------



## Iconoclast (19. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Diesel gehört in einen Trecker, nicht in ein Auto
> .



Vom Klang her gebe ich dir recht, aber fahr mal den 435d. Der macht den meisten Benzinern ordentlich Beine.


----------



## Zoon (19. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ne, der 2.0TFSI ist einfach ein geiler Motor.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Nur in der Stinoversion wie sie im Passat vorkommt halt soundtechnisch nicht so erregend. Dann bleib lieber bei der Alternative und auf der Suche nach dem 5 Zylinder


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2015)

Wenn ich mal ne Halle hab vielleicht. Erstmal ist die andere Kiste dran.


----------



## Metalic (19. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meinen 118d  ?


Hast dazu noch ein paar Daten? 
Wollte halt nicht sofort kaufen sondern erst im Laufe der nächsten Monate. Deshalb informiere ich mich so langsam nach was ich Ausschau halten soll.


----------



## watercooled (19. April 2015)

Hach so ein Audi 80 Avant wär schon cool....

Schön Schwarz, 5 Zylinder, Schalter, Quattro, RS2 Verspoilerung, BBS Felgen, schön tief, Leder, usw.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2015)

Für den E36 ist gestern endlich die neue Bremse angekommen, war ein wirkliches Schnäppchen 

Ist wie schon gesagt die 325x25mm Bremse vom E46 330i geworden (vorher Serie 286x22mm)
Zwischen den beiden Bremsen liegen Welten, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so groß ist 
Gestern dann einmal probehalber in Verbindung mit den 17" Winterrädern vom 1er verbaut um zu gucken ob alles passt und anschließend lackiert.
Da ich noch keine 17" Felgen für den E36 gekauft habe, muss die Bremse erst noch kurz warten.
Felgen werden wahrscheinlich die BBS RC 304 (8x17" und schön leicht  )
Der nächste Meilenstein (kostenmäßig ) wird dann das Fahrwerk sowie Stabikit. 
Beim Fahrwerk bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, welches es werden soll. Zur Auswahl steht bislang das "KW-Clubsport" sowie das Gegenstück von H&R (Renn-Sonderfahrwerk RSN-16-925-1/2).
Stabikit wird das normale H&R Stabikit werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Frage an die KFZler: Wie bekomme ich ein festsitzendes Radschloss lose ?
Ich hab schon alles probiert.

-Schlagschrauber
-Kriechöl
-Hitze

Das scheint komplett festzusitzen :-/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach an der Gemischanfettung, sprich dem Choke.
> Das ist normal das der beim starten kurz pafft wie ne Dampflok.


Ein weises wölkchen, weil nur die hälfte vom sprit zündet, geht ja noch ok, aber kein schwarzes. 
Allerdings ändert das nix dran, das man dann den vergaser etwas nachjustieren sollte. Die kerze muß ja nicht nach jedem kaltstart-vorgang klatsch-nass sein. Beim rasenmäher sehe ich nur wieder das problem, das man keinen diagnose-laptop ran hängen kann.  
Bei vergaser-motoren muß man noch hören, ob das ding rund läuft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein weises wölkchen, weil nur die hälfte vom sprit zündet, geht ja noch ok, aber kein schwarzes.
> Allerdings ändert das nix dran, das man dann den vergaser etwas nachjustieren sollte. Die kerze muß ja nicht nach jedem kaltstart-vorgang klatsch-nass sein. Beim rasenmäher sehe ich nur wieder das problem, das man keinen diagnose-laptop ran hängen kann.
> Bei vergaser-motoren muß man noch hören, ob das ding rund läuft.



Ist ganz normal, dass die beim Kaltstart etwas schwarz ausqualmen 
Da muss nix nachjustiert werden.
Das macht selbst unser neuer Aufsitzmäher (Motor: Briggs&Stratton INTEK 7220, 2 Zylinder, 656ccm, 24PS)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2015)

Also bei unseren zum schieben qualmt da nix, auch nicht beim kaltstart. 
Die einzigen motoren die das hier machen sind 2-takter und da ist das normal. (2x kettensäge+ 1x fortschritt e 930)


----------



## BlackNeo (19. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Seit wann hat ein 370Z n Turbo Motor?



Oh, da hab ich was durcheinandergebracht^^

Aber es gibt ein ziemlich geiles Twin-Tubo Kit von GReddy für den 370Z


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein weises wölkchen, weil nur die hälfte vom sprit zündet, geht ja noch ok, aber kein schwarzes.


Seit wann ist unverbranntes Benzin weiss?


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Vom Klang her gebe ich dir recht, aber fahr mal den 435d. Der macht den meisten Benzinern ordentlich Beine.


Nene, fahre lieber meinen weiter.
Wenn ich mal zuviel Geld habe, kommt nen TTRS in die Garage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nö, nicht wirklich.
> Aber vieleicht solltest du den vergaser mal einstellen. Oder mischt du diesel bei in der hoffnung wenigstens etwas drehmoment zu erhalten?  (sorry, die frage mußte sein )


Wenn ein Benziner nicht schwarz qualmt, dann läuft der auf jeden Fall zu mager.  Der war ab Werk so fett eingestellt. Da er eh kaum Sprit braucht lass ich das auch so, damit er mehr Leistung hat.
 Im Moment läuft der Mäher mit Aral Ultimate 102 Oktan. Ich stand mit dem Kanister vor der Säule und dachte mir: Scheiß drauf, jetzt gibts mal was gutes! 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Frage an die KFZler: Wie bekomme ich ein festsitzendes Radschloss lose ?
> Ich hab schon alles probiert.
> ...


Foto von beiden Teilen! Schon übergedreht?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist unverbranntes Benzin weiss?


Unverbrannter Sprit qualmt schwarz, weiß ist nur kondensierter Diesel, wenn es extrem kalt ist. Ansonten ist es Wasser.


----------



## fctriesel (19. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> weiß ist nur kondensierter Diesel, wenn es extrem kalt ist. Ansonten ist es Wasser.


Unter 170°C ist bei dir extrem kalt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2015)

Wenn man einen Diesel bei -20°C anwirft, kann es durchaus sein das er weiß qualmt. Sobald der ein paar Sekunden gelaufen hat, sollte das aber aufhören. Das machen auch quasi nur Vorkammer Motoren, beim Direkteinspritzer habe ich es noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Foto von beiden Teilen! Schon übergedreht?



Noch nicht überdreht. Geschätzt sind noch 90% Material über.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2015)

UHHHHHHHHHHHH das sieht sehr schlecht aus.  Die Art von Felgenschloss ist richtig mies.

Da hast du quasi nur die Möglichkeit mitm Schlagschrauber einfach mal richtig lange draufhalten. Nicht zu lange, die Nuss und das Schloss werden heiß! Auf jeden Fall eine 6-Kant-Schlagnuss verwenden, keine 12 Kant-Nuss. Ich würde erstmal so 1-2 Minuten dauerhaft probieren.

Wenn das Felgenschloss rund geht hat man dann noch 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder richtig lange draufhalten bis das Felgenschloss sich mit der Radschraube verschweißt oder ausbohren.

Was du auch noch probieren kannst wenn es rund geht: Mit Alu Folie 1,2 oder 3 mal umwickeln und auf die Radschraube draufschlagen.


Ich würde keine Felgenschlösser reinmachen. Das bringt keinen Diebstahlschutz. Es gibt Komplettsätze mit allen Schlössern die es gibt. Wenn jemand die Felgen haben möchte, dann hat er so ein Set.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2015)

Danke. Ich probier's die Tage mal.
Die Felgenschlösser waren leider schon drin. Ich verwende generell keine Felgenschlösser.
Vorallem lohnen sich die bei den 15" E36 Felgen kein Stück mehr


----------



## ASD_588 (19. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> .Vorallem lohnen sich die bei den 15" E36 Felgen kein Stück mehr



Stand das fahrzeug an der Polnischen oder tschechischen grenze oder war es ein stadtgebiet mit höherer Kriminalitätsrate?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Stand das fahrzeug an der Polnischen oder tschechischen grenze oder war es ein stadtgebiet mit höherer Kriminalitätsrate?



Eigentlich nicht 
Das Auto kommt aus Schleswig.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Wenn nichts mehr geht, fahr zu einem Reifenhändler oder zu einer Werkstatt.
Die haben normalerweise alles da um die Schraube "auszubauen".


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich schon seit langem für ein Tempolimit von 130 auf der BAB.


Ich wäre dafür, den Leuten mal richtig das Fahren beizubringen. Aber hier in Deutschland bekommt auch noch jeder Depp einen Führerschein. Wie unsicher viele Leute unterwegs sind, ist einfach unglaublich.

Edit: Ist es eigentlich üblich, dass man die Felgen, nach dem Umziehen der Reifen, verschmutzt von der "Aufzie-Paste" zurück erhält?


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2015)

In Deutschland sind die Prüfbedingungen für den Führerschein schon deutlich höher als im Ausland, siehe z.B. Amerika. Jedoch bin ich in den Staaten deutlich lieber gefahren, da wird mehr auf das Umfeld geachtet. In Deutschland wird kurz geblinkt und dann rausgezogen egal ob von hinten einer kommt oder nicht. Immerhin bin ich 5km schneller als der Nebenmann, dass muss reichen. 

Es kommt auf die Werkstatt an, bei uns werden die Felgen sauber gemacht bevor sie an den Kunden rausgehen. Das gehört irgendwo meiner Meinung nach auch zum Kundenservice. Dazu schön eingepackt in Reifentüten damit der Innenraum nicht verschmutzt wird. Auf Wunsch werden die Felgen sogar richtig gereinigt, jedoch kosten das soweit ich weiß einen kleinen Aufpreis.


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2015)

Felgen reinigen wir nur beim einlagern, also wenn sie aus dem Lager zum Kunden kommen.
Beim bloßen Reifen wechseln wird da nix geputzt. Trocknet ja aus die paste.


----------



## Beam39 (20. April 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie unsicher viele Leute unterwegs sind, ist einfach unglaublich



Ich bin ja sehr stark dafür dass man Senioren ab nem gewissen Alter auf Fahrtüchtigkeit prüft, erst gestern wieder den Knaller schlecht hin erlebt:

Ich fahre auf nen großen Kreisverkehr zu, merke dass sich im Kreisverkehr irgendwas Komisches abspielt. Als ich dann kurz vor der Einfahrt stand, bog doch tatsächlich AUS DEM (!!!!!!) Kreisverkehr ein Senior in meine Richtung und fing an auf uns loszufahren. Der Kerl neben mir und ich hupten wie verrückt und schrien aus dem Fenster dass er auf der entgegengesetzten Spur fährt - der Opa aber ließ sich überhaupt nicht aus der Ruhe bringen, deutete mit dem Finger an dass er auf den Parkplatz müsse der auf unserer Seite lag, fuhr eiskalt weiter und auf den Parkplatz.

Die Situation war so surreal für mich dass ich überhaupt nicht wusste wie ich in dem Moment reagieren soll.

Der alte Herr hatte überhaupt keinen Orientierungssinn mehr und nahm teilweise nichts mehr wahr, und das ist kein Einzelfall. Wie oft ich schon erlebt habe wie Senioren andere Verkehrsteilnehmer ungemein gefährdeten. 

Sowas fahren zu lassen ist für mich gröbste Fahrlässigkeit - vom Staat aus.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2015)

Gestern auf der A5 als ich aus Mannheim kam... Sehe ausm Augenwinkel nur wie nen älteres Ehepaar vom Feldweg aus auf die Autobahn einbiegen will wie auf eine normale Straße... Gerade so die Kurve bekommen und Schwein gehabt das links gerade keiner kam....  Davon ab, dass er einem auch auf ner normalen Straße 1a die Vorfahrt genommen hätte.....

Kollege der gerade  aufm Beifahrersitz saß und Bilder fertig gemacht hat schreckte hoch: "Kam da gerade wer vom Feldweg?!" "Jap..."


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2015)

Wenn nur die Senioren wären.
Letzte Woche zwei Mitfünziger in ihrem ach so tollen Z3 haben natürlich Vorfahrt.
Vor 3 Stunden will ich zum Einkaufen abbiegen und 20m bevor ich vom Abbiegestreifen in die Strasse will, fährt so ein 15 Tonner ganz seelenruhig los.
Immer nach dem Motto: Ich hab das grössere Auto ich kann das.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. April 2015)

In Deutschland läuft im Verkehr einiges falsch, wie oft welche abbiegen ohne Blinker zu setzen...


----------



## Iconoclast (20. April 2015)

Jep, das ist teilweise echt nicht feierlich. Hier fahren einige Türken in ihren abgewetzten 300.000km 3er BMW's rum, aber fragt nicht wie. Die würde man am liebsten von der Straße in den nächsten Baum drängen wollen. Die Tage erst hat von den Bildungsverweigerern einer von denen auf unserem Lidl Parkplatz fast eine Frau mit Kinderwagen überfahren. Um den standen ruckzuck 4 Typen, haben den zur Sau gemacht und die Frau wollte den anzeigen. Unglaublich.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2015)

Naja kommt bei mir immer drauf an, wenn ich nachts komplett alleine auf der Strasse irgendwo fahre, blinke ich beim abbiegen meist auch nicht.
Schlimm finde ich auch die Angewohnheit, das viele Leute neuerdings bei Rot über die Ampel fahren.


----------



## keinnick (20. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja kommt bei mir immer drauf an, wenn ich nachts komplett alleine auf der Strasse irgendwo fahre, blinke ich beim abbiegen meist auch nicht.



Das ist bei mir schon immer so "drin". Ich denke gar nicht nach ob es Tag oder Nacht ist. Ich blinke immer dort wo es sein muss. Egal ob es wer sieht oder nicht. Ist letztendlich einfacher als jedes Mal drüber nachzudenken "muss" ich jetzt blinken oder nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2015)

Blinken sollte eigentlich ein Reflex sein, dann macht man es automatisch auch mal wenn niemand da ist. Sich nur dazu zu zwingen wenn es auf jeden Fall nötig ist ist genau die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2015)

Ich mache eine Ausnahme bei Kreisverkehren. Wenn da keiner ist der rein will oder keiner hinter mir ist, dann blinke ich beim Verlassen des Kreisverkehrs nicht.


----------



## keinnick (20. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Blinken sollte eigentlich ein Reflex sein, dann macht man es automatisch auch mal wenn niemand da ist. Sich nur dazu zu zwingen wenn es auf jeden Fall nötig ist ist genau die falsche Richtung.



Das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts mehr geht, fahr zu einem Reifenhändler oder zu einer Werkstatt.
> Die haben normalerweise alles da um die Schraube "auszubauen".


Die können auch nicht mehr machen als ich beschrieben habe. Eine Spezialnuss kann man da wegen der engen Felge nicht draufschlagen.


----------



## Beam39 (20. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich mache eine Ausnahme bei Kreisverkehren. Wenn da keiner ist der rein will oder keiner hinter mir ist, dann blinke ich beim Verlassen des Kreisverkehrs nicht.



Das is bei mir schon wirklich zum Reflex geworden, ich blinke sogar oft kurz vor nem Kreisverkehr bis mir einfällt  "alter, nich blinken"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das is bei mir schon wirklich zum Reflex geworden, ich blinke sogar oft kurz vor nem Kreisverkehr bis mir einfällt  "alter, nich blinken"



dito!! DD


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2015)

Mir hat vor ein paar Wochen ein Bus im Kreisverkehr die Vorfahrt genommen... Dabei sollte man meinen, dass die Busfahrer die Verkehrsregeln gut kennen müssten...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2015)

Finde die Fahrer auch klasse, die ihren Blinker vergessen auszumachen. Wie kann man das denn nicht merken, dass man ständig blinkt  ? Bin letztens bestimmt 5km hinter jemandem hergefahren, der ständig rechts geblinkt hat.
Bei älteren Landmaschinen kann ich das ja verstehen, da ist die akustische/optische Rückmeldung vom Blinken oft schlecht ersichtlich bzw. nicht zu hören ist.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde die Fahrer auch klasse, die ihren Blinker vergessen auszumachen. Wie kann man das denn nicht merken, dass man ständig blinkt  ? Bin letztens bestimmt 5km hinter jemandem hergefahren, der ständig rechts geblinkt hat.
> Bei älteren Landmaschinen kann ich das ja verstehen, da ist die akustische/optische Rückmeldung vom Blinken oft schlecht ersichtlich bzw. nicht zu hören ist.



Also akustisch kannst du bei meinem A3 auch vergessen. Das ist so leise, dass man das echt fast nur im Stand  und wenn das Radio aus ist, hört.
Genauso der Parkpiepser. Ich kenne das von VWs so, dass das Radio leiser wird, wenn man den Rückwärtsgang einlegt.
Passiert bei meinem A3 leider nicht und dazu ist auch der Parkpiepser noch so leise, obwohl er auf Lautstärke 5 von 5 eingestellt ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. April 2015)

Jop, passiert meinem Vater mitunter im Stress auch manchmal.


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde die Fahrer auch klasse, die ihren Blinker vergessen auszumachen. Wie kann man das denn nicht merken, dass man ständig blinkt  ? .



Ist mir heute passiert. Bestimmt 15 Kilometer von der Arbeit bis bei uns zum Wohnort.  Sonne stand tief und Radio war wohl zu laut.  Dabei hab ich ja so nen Blinker, der nur drei mal blinkt, wenn man ihn antippt für Spurwechsel und so. Kann man aber auch dauerhaft blinken, wenn man "will".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Also akustisch kannst du bei meinem A3 auch vergessen. Das ist so leise, dass man das echt fast nur im Stand  und wenn das Radio aus ist, hört.
> Genauso der Parkpiepser. Ich kenne das von VWs so, dass das Radio leiser wird, wenn man den Rückwärtsgang einlegt.
> Passiert bei meinem A3 leider nicht und dazu ist auch der Parkpiepser noch so leise, obwohl er auf Lautstärke 5 von 5 eingestellt ist.



Dann hat man aber doch immer noch die grünen Pfeile.
Die springen einem doch ins Auge.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2015)

Außer man tippt die ganze Zeit am Smartphone rum 
Schlimmer finde ich es, wenn Leute Nachts die Nebelschlussleuchte anhaben und es nur leicht nieselt o.ä.


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2015)

Nebelscheinwerfer tagsüber find ich auch ganz schlimm. Oder halt, nachts, wenn kein Nebel ist. Das Beste sind die Typen mit Standlicht und Nebelscheinwerfern nachts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist mir heute passiert. Bestimmt 15 Kilometer von der Arbeit bis bei uns zum Wohnort.  Sonne stand tief und Radio war wohl zu laut.  Dabei hab ich ja so nen Blinker, der nur drei mal blinkt, wenn man ihn antippt für Spurwechsel und so. Kann man aber auch dauerhaft blinken, wenn man "will".


Du hast 15 Kilometer nicht aufs KI geguckt? LOL!  Sehr aufmerksame Fahrweise...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann hat man aber doch immer noch die grünen Pfeile.
> Die springen einem doch ins Auge.


Manche fahren halt total betrunken im Tiefschlaf. Und sich dann wundern wenn der Motor schon seit 10 Kilometern ohne Öl und Wasser fährt und dann auf "einmal fest" ist.  Oder plötzlich auf grader Straße von der Fahrbahn abgekommen. Schön das Kopfkissen ans Seitenfenster und ne Runde schlafen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das Beste sind die Typen mit Standlicht und Nebelscheinwerfern nachts.



Die Kombi würde ich glaube ich so gar nicht anbekommen wenn mich nichts täuscht . Ziehe ich am Schalter um die NSW einzuschalten und der Schalter befindet sich auf Standlicht springt der eine Stufe weiter auf Abblendlicht - noch nie ausprobiert, aber sollte irgendwie so sein .


----------



## Dustin91 (20. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Kombi würde ich glaube ich so gar nicht anbekommen wenn mich nichts täuscht . Ziehe ich am Schalter um die NSW einzuschalten und der Schalter befindet sich auf Standlicht springt der eine Stufe weiter auf Abblendlicht - noch nie ausprobiert, aber sollte irgendwie so sein .



Ja, ist bei mir auch so. NSW gehen nur, wenn Abblendlicht an ist. Und NSW sind bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie die Nebelschlussleuchte.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann hat man aber doch immer noch die grünen Pfeile.
> Die springen einem doch ins Auge.





> Du hast 15 Kilometer nicht aufs KI geguckt? LOL!  Sehr aufmerksame Fahrweise...


Wenn man nicht auf den Tacho schaut, sondern auf das Navi um seine Geschwindigkeit abzulesen, braucht man es sonst nicht.


----------



## watercooled (20. April 2015)

Soooo. Jetzt hab ich sie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bj. 1993, 160tkm auf der Karosserie, 120tkm auf dem Austauschmotor.
Specs: Deatschwerks Pumpe, Japspeed 3" Turboknie, 2,75" AGA Mongoose ohne Kat, HKS SSQV4, Depo Öldruck und Öltemp Anzeige, Stage 1 Chip, 40mm H&R

Teile die es dazu gab: Ansaugbrücke mit Düsen und DK, 2 Ventildeckel und Zahnriemenabdeckung, neue Preface Lippe (!), neue Servo "Kühlung", 
paar Schläuche, original 16" Borbet Felgen, Serien AGA (auch ohne Kat), T28 Lader angeblich  ohne Wellenspiel, LMM, uns noch mehr 
Kram der mir grade nicht mehr einfällt.

Auto ist Rostfrei, wurde komplett geschweißt und schön versiegelt. Optisch ne Katastrophe, aber fährt einigermaßen vernünftig. 
Und bei 1500€ für den ganzen Krempel konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich mache eine Ausnahme bei Kreisverkehren. Wenn da keiner ist der rein will oder keiner hinter mir ist, dann blinke ich beim Verlassen des Kreisverkehrs nicht.



Selbst das weiß anscheinend noch nicht jeder. Schlimmer finde ich da Leute die ihre Nebelschlussleuchte nur 2 x im Jahr schalten. Generell sollte man Blinker wahrnehmen können da die optisch wie akustisch ( Je nach Kfz ) schon wahrgenommen werden sollten.
Ich persönlich missbrauche die Lichtzeichen je nach Gegebenheiten und wer die kennt weiß die auch zu deuten


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Soooo. Jetzt hab ich sie



Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto.


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du hast 15 Kilometer nicht aufs KI geguckt? LOL!  Sehr aufmerksame Fahrweise...
> 
> 
> Manche fahren halt total betrunken im Tiefschlaf. Und sich dann wundern wenn der Motor schon seit 10 Kilometern ohne Öl und Wasser fährt und dann auf "einmal fest" ist.  Oder plötzlich auf grader Straße von der Fahrbahn abgekommen. Schön das Kopfkissen ans Seitenfenster und ne Runde schlafen.




Ich bin mit 60 oder 70 auf der Landstraße vor mich hingebummelt. Was soll ich da auf den Tacho schauen?


----------



## dsdenni (21. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 60 oder 70 auf der Landstraße vor mich hingebummelt. Was soll ich da auf den Tacho schauen?


Ich glaub das findet er auch nicht schlimm aber 15 Kilometer [emoji16]


----------



## keinnick (21. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Genauso der Parkpiepser. Ich kenne das von VWs so, dass das Radio leiser wird, wenn man den Rückwärtsgang einlegt.


Bei VW ist das im Radio/Navi einstellbar: http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9772/pdc00003.jpg

Vielleicht ist "PDC Absenkung" bei Dir einfach nur ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ich glaub das findet er auch nicht schlimm aber 15 Kilometer [emoji16]



Warum nicht? Was sollte während dieser 15 Kilometer ereignisreiches auf dem Armaturenbrett passieren? Nur der Blinker hat geblinkt. Aber das ist ja nIx Wildes.

Ich fahr auch hunderte KM BAB ohne auf das Armaturenbrett zu schauen. Z.B. Wenn ich mit Tempomat fahre. Bzw. auf der BAB orientiere ich mich eh meist am Navi.


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich da Leute die ihre Nebelschlussleuchte nur 2 x im Jahr schalten.



Ich hatte die sogar noch nie an


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich hatte die sogar noch nie an



Ich weiß garnicht, wie die angeht.


----------



## worco (21. April 2015)

Also bei meinem A3 kann man die Radioabsenkung auch einstellen, auch in unterschiedlicher Stärke usw. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann man auch die Lautstärke der PDC einstellen.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. April 2015)

worco schrieb:


> Also bei meinem A3 kann man die Radioabsenkung auch einstellen, auch in unterschiedlicher Stärke usw. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann man auch die Lautstärke der PDC einstellen.



Ja, die Lautstärke ist schon bei 5 von 5. Muss mal schauen ob ich das mit der Radioabsenkung finde. Welches Baujahr ist dein A3? Meiner ist 2007, vllt. hat der das noch nicht.


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

Mal ne Frage an euch:

Ich würde meinen CLK gerne 20mm tieferlegen.
Was braucht man dafür? Was kostet sowas?

Der ist echt hochbeinig wie ein Storch


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

Bei 20mm reichen ein paar Federn. 
Die Kosten so um die 200€+Einbau.


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

Danke
kann man für sowas zum MB Händler gehen?


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Generell ja, die Frage ist nur wie gut sind noch die Stoßdämpfer?
Der MB Fritze ist vielleicht sogar die bessere Wahl wenn man nur wenige Millimeter möchte


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

Ich weiss nicht? Evtl. verbauen die nur Mercedes Teile.
Hab sowas noch nie gemacht



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell ja die Frage ist nur wie gut sind noch die Stoßdämpfer?


Weiss ich nicht, ich merk nichts
Haben 100k runter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Alter der Kalesche? Ich denke die Hoppelstangen haben das Lebensziel längst erreicht.


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

Das Auto ist Bj 2008.
Ob die Stoßdampfer schomal getauscht worden sind k.a.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Das glaube ich wohl nicht, da sich kaum jemand freiwillig dazu durchringt. Man merkt es im Normalbetrieb ja quasi nicht wenn die nachlassen. Dafür gibt es ja Tests um die Leistungsfähigkeit der Dinger zu ermitteln.


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

Also durch die HU ist er letzten Monat problemlos gekommen.
Wenn das so viel aufwand ist, werde ich mal in der Werkstatt beim nächsten Reifenwechsel nachfragen.
Danke


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Was sollte während dieser 15 Kilometer ereignisreiches auf dem Armaturenbrett passieren? Nur der Blinker hat geblinkt. Aber das ist ja nIx Wildes.
> 
> Ich fahr auch hunderte KM BAB ohne auf das Armaturenbrett zu schauen. Z.B. Wenn ich mit Tempomat fahre. Bzw. auf der BAB orientiere ich mich eh meist am Navi.



Du guckst also hunderte von Kilometern nicht auf den Tacho? Und Motorkontrolllampe, Temperaturanzeige und Co interessieren dich da auch nicht? Also ab und zu darf man schonmal auf den Tacho schauen, der ist nicht nur zur Dekoration da.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Ohne freiwilligen Test fallen die erst auf bei Undichtigkeiten etc. Ist wie mit der eigenen Matratze da merkt man es auch erst wenn die Knochen weh tun.


----------



## keinnick (21. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du guckst also hunderte von Kilometern nicht auf den Tacho? Und Motorkontrolllampe, Temperaturanzeige und Co interessieren dich da auch nicht? Also ab und zu darf man schonmal auf den Tacho schauen, der ist nicht nur zur Dekoration da.



Ich kann es zwar auch nicht verstehen, ich gucke ständig auf den Tacho bzw. hab den im Augenwinkel aber für genau solche Fahrer gibts wohl dann die ganzen akustischen Warnungen.


----------



## Zerfall385 (21. April 2015)

Hammer, habe eben denn Erlkönig vom Civic R-Typ gesehen und muss sagen das der richtig gut aussieht und nen geilen Sound hat


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das glaube ich wohl nicht, da sich kaum jemand freiwillig dazu durchringt. Man merkt es im Normalbetrieb ja quasi nicht wenn die nachlassen. Dafür gibt es ja Tests um die Leistungsfähigkeit der Dinger zu ermitteln.



Also kaputte oder ausgelutschte Dämpfer merkt man schon sehr deutlich... ebenso bei Federn. 
Wer ein bisschen Gefühl für sein Auto hat wird den Unterschied merken, bei s-icon jetzt nicht unbedingt, er hat den Wagen noch recht neu. Bei meinem WRX würde ich den Unterschied vermutlich auch nicht merken... wobei man richtig platte Dämpfer IMMER merkt.


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

Was fahrt ihr denn für alte Klapperkisten, dass ihr Temperatur, Öldruck, Motorkontrolllampe oder sonstiges ständig im Blick haben müsst? oO

Das einzige von Interesse ist Tacho und Tankuhr, aber sonst? Was soll man bei einem modernen Auto da sonst im Blick haben?


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> aber für genau solche Fahrer gibts wohl dann die ganzen akustischen Warnungen.


Ey nix dagegen . Finde das einstellbare Gerängel (*Pling* + Meldung im FIS) wenn der Tempomat auf 130 ist und bergab auf einmal 140-145 drauf sind eigentlich recht praktisch... Aber generell hab ich das Kombiinstrument eigentlich auch auffer Autobahn immer mal im Blick - sei es im krassesten Fall auch nur für die Anzeige der Restkilometer  .


----------



## keinnick (21. April 2015)

Das "Pling" (so wie beim Gurtwarner) geht ja noch, aber das "Pieeep", nur weil es z. B. unter 4°C sind nervt mich. Ich zucke jedes Mal zusammen weil ich denke es ist was ernstes.


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2015)

Ab 5°C abwärts isses bei mir auch nen Pling und nicht wie beim Golf 4 noch nen penetrantes *PIIIIEP!* ... Das geht einem echt auf die Nüsse, das stimmt .


----------



## Magogan (21. April 2015)

WTF, heute hat einer auf der Autobahn rechts überholt und ist dann zwischen LKW und dem Auto vor mir noch schnell nach links rüber... Da war kaum genug Platz Oo


----------



## Amon (21. April 2015)

Solche bekloppten Idioten hat man leider öfter. Das schlimme daran ist ja dass die dabei auch noch andere gefährden.


----------



## Exception (21. April 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, die Lautstärke ist schon bei 5 von 5. Muss mal schauen ob ich das mit der Radioabsenkung finde. Welches Baujahr ist dein A3? Meiner ist 2007, vllt. hat der das noch nicht.


Eventuell  lässt sich die Lautstärke bei deinem via VCDS anpassen. Hab das schon bei einigen eingestellt. Der Codierer sollte aber wissen was er tut,  die Einstellungen sind nicht in den üblichen Codierlisten zu finden. Mit den tooltips von VCDS bekommt man es aber problemlos hin.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. April 2015)

20mm Tieferlegen ? Wie soll das den gehen ? Die meisten Federn sind so ab 30mm, wobei die sich meist noch weiter setzen. Sportfahrwerk sind ja meistens auch so 30-50mm und Gewindefahrwerk wird ihm wohl zu unkomfortabel sein, die sind ja dann doch je nach einstellung härter als serie.


----------



## Beam39 (21. April 2015)

Wahnsinn wieviele M4' s hier mittlerweile rumfahren, und keiner der Fahrer ist auch nur ansatzweise 30  Die (besser gesagt die Eltern) haben eindeutig zu viel Geld   Ist aber auch ein sehr sehr schönes Fahrzeug.

Seis ihnen gegönnt, solange sie das zu schätzen wissen und umgehen können mit so nem Auto.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. April 2015)

Da ich mit den ganzen BMW gerade Zahlen Modellen nicht durchblick, die sind irgendwie auch an mir vorbeigegangen, sollen das quasi so Zwischenmodelle zwischen 3er und 5er sein?


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> 20mm Tieferlegen ? Wie soll das den gehen ? Die meisten Federn sind so ab 30mm, wobei die sich meist noch weiter setzen. Sportfahrwerk sind ja meistens auch so 30-50mm und Gewindefahrwerk wird ihm wohl zu unkomfortabel sein, die sind ja dann doch je nach einstellung härter als serie.



Hm... bin auf 20mm gekommen, da das originale Sportpaket ebenfalls so tief ist.
Muss halt noch auf die Duplex Garage kommen.




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Da ich mit den ganzen BMW gerade Zahlen Modellen nicht durchblick, die sind irgendwie auch an mir vorbeigegangen, sollen das quasi so Zwischenmodelle zwischen 3er und 5er sein?



4er ist 3er als Coupe/ cabrio


----------



## Beam39 (21. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> 4er ist 3er als Coupe/ cabrio



Dito. Beim Vorgänger hieß es z.B. 3er Coupe, jetzt 4er. Selbiges ist beim 1er geschehen. Kein 1er Coupe/  Cabrio mehr, sondern 2er.

Btw. wo ich grad den 1er erwähne. Was haltet ihr vom Facelift? Ich fand den neuen 1er einfach nur abgrundtief hässlich, bei dem Fahrzeug hat hinten und vorne einfach NICHTS gepasst, ich würde zu gern wissen was die sich dabei gedacht hatten. 

Aber das schnelle Facelifting zeigt auch irgendwo ein wenig Einsicht


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. April 2015)

Ah, Danke


----------



## keinnick (21. April 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Btw. wo ich grad den 1er erwähne. Was haltet ihr vom Facelift? Ich fand den neuen 1er einfach nur abgrundtief hässlich, bei dem Fahrzeug hat hinten und vorne einfach NICHTS gepasst, ich würde zu gern wissen was die sich dabei gedacht hatten.
> 
> Aber das schnelle Facelifting zeigt auch irgendwo ein wenig Einsicht



Hört sich sicher komisch an aber ein 1er war für mich noch nie ein "richtiger BMW". Genauso wenig wie eine A- oder B-Klasse für mich ein "richtiger Mercedes" sind.


----------



## Exception (21. April 2015)

Dann kennst du aber den 1er schlecht. Im Gegensatz zum Einkaufswagen A oder B Klasse ist der, vom Antriebskonzept her,  ein vollwertiger BMW. Die Vorderachse hat z.b. sehr viele  (bis alle?) Gleichteile zum 3er.


----------



## keinnick (21. April 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Dann kennst du aber den 1er schlecht. Im Gegensatz zum Einkaufswagen A oder B Klasse ist der, vom Antriebskonzept her,  ein vollwertiger BMW. Die Vorderachse hat z.b. sehr viele  (bis alle?) Gleichteile zum 3er.



Mag sein, dass es ein vollwertiger BMW ist, ich bin den ersten auch schon gefahren (meine Schwester fuhr mal einen) aber das Auto konnte mich nicht begeistern. Für mich ist der Wagen nichts weiter als ein seltsam geformter, teurer und kleiner Hecktriebler mit nem BMW-Zeichen in dem ich Platzangst kriege. Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Beam39 (21. April 2015)

Naja, es kommt ja immer darauf an mit welcher Ausstattung, und noch viel wichtiger, mit welchem Motor so ein Auto ausgestattet ist. So ein 130i mit gutem Fahrwerk ist schon ein sehr agiles Stück Fahrzeug welches auf dem Track den ein oder anderen großen Bruder zum Schwitzen bringen kann. 

Davon gibts ja dann noch nen 135i welcher enormes Tuningpotenzial hat und als absoluter König auf dem Thron das 1er M Coupe.

Den find ich optisch mindestens genauso geil wie den neuen M4.

Aber selbst nen normaler 1er mit M-Paket und passenden Felgen kann ein wirklich schönes Auto sein - 100 mal attraktiver als nen oller Golf o.Ä.


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2015)

Ich mag Golf nun wirklich nicht, aber besser aussehen als ein 1ner BMW tut er definitiv. Ich sehe das wie keinnick, kann dem 1ner BMW auch absolut nichts abgewinnen. Das einzig gescheite an dem Wagen sind die Motoren.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

Sogar die neue A-Klasse sieht besser aus als nen 1er.
Wobei mir die 4er auch nicht gefallen.
Die Seitenlinie ist ok, aber die Front-und Heckschürze sind hässlich.


----------



## Amon (21. April 2015)

Also gerade von hinten sieht der 4er gar nicht mal schlecht aus und die neue A Klasse ist auch recht schick.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hm... bin auf 20mm gekommen, da das originale Sportpaket ebenfalls so tief ist.
> Muss halt noch auf die Duplex Garage kommen.



Dann hol dir doch das originale Sportfahrwerk von MB, wenn du das nicht drin hast.


----------



## timjen (21. April 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob man bei nem Diesel von BMW (x6 m50d) sowas wie Soundbooster einbauen/nachrüsten lassen kann?
> Meine damit die Soundanlage a la SQ5 .. keine Ahnung wie man sowas nennt



Melde Dich mal an Herrn Römer von Home - MR-Racing GmbH | Eschweiler

Die können das!


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2015)

Von wegen akustische Warnung: Mein Dach hat sich Sonntag verfahren und tut elektrisch keinen mux mehr. Dann hab ich es von Hand zu gemacht, aber der Warnton für nicht ganz auf/zu ist Dauer an und alle Werkstätten in der Umgebung sind von den ganzen Reifenwechslern total überlastet  .
Ich hab sogar mittlerweile einen Anschlussplan für die Verdecksteuerung gefunden, aber bei 12 Seiten bin ich nicht soo motiviert alles durch zu messen wo ne Werkstatt nen Diagnosegerät für anschließt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für alte Klapperkisten, dass ihr Temperatur, Öldruck, Motorkontrolllampe oder sonstiges ständig im Blick haben müsst? oO
> 
> Das einzige von Interesse ist Tacho und Tankuhr, aber sonst? Was soll man bei einem modernen Auto da sonst im Blick haben?


Du fährst deinen lieber kaputt oder was?  Das wichtigste ist Drehzahlmesser, Kühlmittel, Öl und MIL. Alle anderen Anzeigen sind eher nebensächlich.




s-icon schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht? Evtl. verbauen die nur Mercedes Teile.
> Hab sowas noch nie gemacht
> 
> 
> ...


Wir bauen dir auch ein Rennfahrwerk drunter, wenn du das willst. Von der kompletten Restauration bis hin zum Rennwagenumbau macht dir dein Daimler Händler alles, was du haben willst. 

Wenn es was passendes aus dem Daimler Regal gibt, warum nicht? Ist meist günstiger als Tuning Zubehör und passt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir bauen dir auch ein Rennfahrwerk drunter, wenn du das willst. Von der kompletten Restauration bis hin zum Rennwagenumbau macht dir dein Daimler Händler alles, was du haben willst.
> 
> Wenn es was passendes aus dem Daimler Regal gibt, warum nicht? Ist meist günstiger als Tuning Zubehör und passt auf jeden Fall.



Wusste ich nicht, danke
Günstiger als Tuningzubehör? Muss ich unbedingt mal anfragen danke


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2015)

Serienfedern gibt es fast so günstig, das es sich schon lohnen würde die als Neuteil zum Schrott zu bringen.  "Tuningfedern" sind ja was "besonderes", wo man mehr hinlegen muss. ...kosten zwar in der Herstellung auch nicht viel mehr aber werden halt teurer angeboten.

Der Einbau ist immer ein wenig teurer, da es ja relativ viel Aufwand ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> 20mm Tieferlegen ? Wie soll das den gehen ? Die meisten Federn sind so ab 30mm, wobei die sich meist noch weiter setzen. Sportfahrwerk sind ja meistens auch so 30-50mm und Gewindefahrwerk wird ihm wohl zu unkomfortabel sein, die sind ja dann doch je nach einstellung härter als serie.


Darum ja den Werkshändler da deren Federn mitunter nur dezent in die Knie gehen.



Seabound schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für alte Klapperkisten, dass ihr Temperatur, Öldruck, Motorkontrolllampe oder sonstiges ständig im Blick haben müsst? oO
> 
> Das einzige von Interesse ist Tacho und Tankuhr, aber sonst? Was soll man bei einem modernen Auto da sonst im Blick haben?


Was erwartest du? Eine Laufschrift die sagt in 50 km platzt der Kühlerschlauch? Generell sollte man immer einen Blick aufs Wesentliche haben.



Riverna schrieb:


> Also kaputte oder ausgelutschte Dämpfer merkt man schon sehr deutlich... ebenso bei Federn.
> Wer ein bisschen Gefühl für sein Auto hat wird den Unterschied merken, bei s-icon jetzt nicht unbedingt, er hat den Wagen noch recht neu. Bei meinem WRX würde ich den Unterschied vermutlich auch nicht merken... wobei man richtig platte Dämpfer IMMER merkt.


Ich wollte damit ja nur sagen das es schleichend geht und man sich sogar eher daran gewöhnen kann wenn man etwas schon was länger fährt.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2015)

> Das wichtigste ist Drehzahlmesser, Kühlmittel, Öl und MIL. Alle anderen Anzeigen sind eher nebensächlich.


Der Drehzahlmesser auch, sofern man hören kann.
 Zum Glück war VW der Meinung das es wichtiger ist eine große analoge Uhr neben den Tacho zu bauen damit man ja nie zu spät kommt.


----------



## watercooled (21. April 2015)

Öltemp + Druck, Ladedruck, AFR, Drehzahl, Geschwindigkeit und Kühlwasser. Den Rest finde ich uninteressant.


----------



## s-icon (21. April 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr für Autos fahrt, aber zB im 7er hatte ich weder öldruck, Öltemperatur oder Kühlwasseranzeigen.
Nur Tacho+ Drehzahl, wobei Drehzahl relativ uninteressant ist bei Automatik.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> UHHHHHHHHHHHH das sieht sehr schlecht aus.  Die Art von Felgenschloss ist richtig mies.
> 
> Da hast du quasi nur die Möglichkeit mitm Schlagschrauber einfach mal richtig lange draufhalten. Nicht zu lange, die Nuss und das Schloss werden heiß! Auf jeden Fall eine 6-Kant-Schlagnuss verwenden, keine 12 Kant-Nuss. Ich würde erstmal so 1-2 Minuten dauerhaft probieren.
> 
> ...



Hat sich gelöst 
Hab richtig lange draufgehalten, hat erst aber nix gebracht.
Dann hab ich die Schraube mit einem Heißluftföhn 5min lang erhitzt.
Danach hat sich die Schraube dann lösen lassen.
Und das Beste: Was ist in den Gewindegängen ? Kupferpaste 
Ich will nicht wissen, mit wie viel Nm die Schraube angeknallt wurde.



Riverna schrieb:


> Also kaputte oder ausgelutschte Dämpfer merkt man schon sehr deutlich... ebenso bei Federn.
> Wer ein bisschen Gefühl für sein Auto hat wird den Unterschied merken, bei s-icon jetzt nicht unbedingt, er hat den Wagen noch recht neu. Bei meinem WRX würde ich den Unterschied vermutlich auch nicht merken... wobei man richtig platte Dämpfer IMMER merkt.



Bei meinem 328 sind beide der genannten Fahrwerkskomponenten relativ tot 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Btw. wo ich grad den 1er erwähne. Was haltet ihr vom Facelift? Ich fand den neuen 1er einfach nur abgrundtief hässlich, bei dem Fahrzeug hat hinten und vorne einfach NICHTS gepasst, ich würde zu gern wissen was die sich dabei gedacht hatten.
> 
> Aber das schnelle Facelifting zeigt auch irgendwo ein wenig Einsicht



Sehe ich genauso.
Den neuen 1er fand ich von außen auch alles andere als schön. 
Mit dem FL hat BMW alles richtig gemacht.



keinnick schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass es ein vollwertiger BMW ist, ich bin den ersten auch schon gefahren (meine Schwester fuhr mal einen) aber das Auto konnte mich nicht begeistern. Für mich ist der Wagen nichts weiter als ein seltsam geformter, teurer und kleiner Hecktriebler mit nem BMW-Zeichen in dem ich Platzangst kriege. Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.



Fährst du sonst zufällig nur Minivans  ?
Selbst der E8x 1er ist so groß wie ein E36 3er.
Wunder mich immer wieder, wenn ich die beiden nebeneinander parke, wie groß der 1er gegenüber dem E36 ist.
Generell werden die Autos immer größer, was ich als großen Fehler der Automobilindustrie sehe.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. April 2015)

> Selbst der E8x 1er ist so groß wie ein E36 3er.



Aber der innenraum ist schmaler oder täuscht das?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Aber der innenraum ist schmaler oder täuscht das?



Finde ich nicht.
Der 1er hat auf jeden Fall mehr Kopffreiheit als mein E36 QP (wobei das auch ein Schiebedach hat).
Hinten hat man im 1er ebenfalls mehr Platz.


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst deinen lieber kaputt oder was?  Das wichtigste ist Drehzahlmesser, Kühlmittel, Öl und MIL. Alle anderen Anzeigen sind eher nebensächlich.





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Eine Laufschrift die sagt in 50 km platzt der Kühlerschlauch? Generell sollte man immer einen Blick aufs Wesentliche haben.






s-icon schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr für Autos fahrt, aber zB im 7er hatte ich weder öldruck, Öltemperatur oder Kühlwasseranzeigen.
> Nur Tacho+ Drehzahl, wobei Drehzahl relativ uninteressant ist bei Automatik.



Das Auto zeigt eh nur Temperatur per Zeiger an. Ich nehm an, dass ist für das Kühlwasser. Ansonsten gibts da nix mehr.  Ölstand kann man sich im Stand anzeigen lassen. Ist aber nutzlos, da das Auto vor dem Start eh alles durchmisst und entsprechend im Display ein OK gibt oder Warnungen anzeigt (inklusive Warnton), falls was nicht stimmt. 

Wenn während der Fahrt war kritisch wird, zeigt das Auto das im Display auch an (auch inklusive Warnton). Nebenbei gibts nen "Beep" und nen Schaltblitz, wenn ich die entsprechende Höchstdrehzahl erreicht hab. Da brauch ich mich auch nicht drum zu kümmern oder irgendwie auf den Drehzahlmesser zu kucken.

Überfrachtete Amaturenbretter lenken nur ab und sind entsprechend gefährlich. Es ist besser, das Auto kümmert sich um alles und gibt im Notfall Alarm.  Entsprechend verlasse ich mich auf das Auto und verzichte dankend auf unnötige Informationen.

Ich nehm an, dass ist der selbe Effekt, wie bei Waschmaschinen. Es ist absolut unnötig, da ein Fenster bzw. ein Bullauge einzubauen. Aber die Hausfrau hat ein besseres Gefühl, wenn sie ihre Wäsche beim Waschen "überwachen" kann.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

Gucke eigentlich nur auf den Tacho, Öltemperatur und Tankanzeige.
Drehzahlmesser ist nur interessant bis das Öl warm ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. April 2015)

Der 2er ist ja komischerweise auch genauso groß wie e36 qp


----------



## Dustin91 (21. April 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche (leichte) Performancesteigerungen für Autos, welche nicht auf Dauer irgendwelche Schäden verursachen oder Verschleißteile arg schneller fressen ?
Z.b. für einen 2.0 TDI mit 170 PS.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2015)

Also mein etwas aufgedrehter Turbo hält nach 2,5 Jahren noch. Aber mehr Verschleiß ist es trotzdem und 170PS aus 2l sind bei nem TDI schon eher viel, dem entsprechend das Potenzial nicht so hoch.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2015)

Wieso im Passat hat der 2L Diesel mittlerweile 240PS.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wieso im Passat hat der 2L Diesel mittlerweile 240PS.



An dem Motor ist aber auch alles high-tech 
Registeraufladung, wassergekühlter Ladeluftkühler direkt am Motor, verstärkte Pleul, etc. pp.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat sich gelöst
> Hab richtig lange draufgehalten, hat erst aber nix gebracht.
> Dann hab ich die Schraube mit einem Heißluftföhn 5min lang erhitzt.
> Danach hat sich die Schraube dann lösen lassen.
> ...



Wobei der Fön wohl eher weniger gebracht hat. Bis man ne ALU Felge warm hat das dauert min. ne halbe Stunde. Die nimmt die Temperatur in ein paar Sekunden wieder komplett aus der Schraube. Das lange mit dem Schlagschrauber draufhalten wird geholfen haben. Wenn man sich die Schraube zur Felge markiert, dann sieht man das die sich minimalst löst, je länger man draufhält. Irgendwann kommt sie dann... ...wenn sie vorher nicht rund geht.
Welcher Idiot da wohl wieder was drangeschmiert hat! Keine Ahnung von Autos aber immer schön dran rumschrauben. 

Die Schraube hat durch die Paste bestimmt 200-220nm Anzugsmoment bekommen. Dann hat sich das ganze richtig schön festgesetzt und schon braucht man 500nm Lösemoment.


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für alte Klapperkisten, dass ihr Temperatur, Öldruck, Motorkontrolllampe oder sonstiges ständig im Blick haben müsst? oO
> 
> Das einzige von Interesse ist Tacho und Tankuhr, aber sonst? Was soll man bei einem modernen Auto da sonst im Blick haben?



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast dich gerade in Perfektion disqualifiziert. Ich hoffe du erlaubst dir nur einen Spaß und fährst mit dieser Einstellung nicht wirklich Auto, ansonstens hätte ich fast schon Mitleid.


----------



## Seabound (21. April 2015)

Was soll daran denn Spaß sein? o.O


----------



## computertod (22. April 2015)

so, um mal wieder zu richtigen Autos zu kommen ... 
Gullis sind am 190er mit die schönsten Felgen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mein Altauto hat mittlerweile sogar einen originalen Tempomaten nachgerüstet bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Fährst du sonst zufällig nur Minivans  ?
> Selbst der E8x 1er ist so groß wie ein E36 3er.
> Wunder mich immer wieder, wenn ich die beiden nebeneinander parke, wie groß der 1er gegenüber dem E36 ist.
> Generell werden die Autos immer größer, was ich als großen Fehler der Automobilindustrie sehe.



Nein, das nicht aber im 1er und auch im 3er fühle ich mich als Fahrer irgendwie so "eingeengt" und ich bin wirklich nicht übermäßig groß und kräftig / breit.  Das ist schwer zu beschreiben und sicherlich nur ein subjektives Gefühl. Wahrscheinlich hat man realistisch betrachtet auch ähnlich viel Platz wie in anderen Autos. 

Aber dieses Bild vom aktuellen 1er (da saß ich noch nicht drin) drückt ganz gut aus was ich meine: BMW 1er Facelift (2015): Sitzprobe - Bilder - autobild.de

Das wirkt alles so erdrückend.


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2015)

computertod schrieb:


> so, um mal wieder zu richtigen Autos zu kommen ...



Die Bilder kommen mir bekannt vor... hwl?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wobei der Fön wohl eher weniger gebracht hat. Bis man ne ALU Felge warm hat das dauert min. ne halbe Stunde. Die nimmt die Temperatur in ein paar Sekunden wieder komplett aus der Schraube. Das lange mit dem Schlagschrauber draufhalten wird geholfen haben. Wenn man sich die Schraube zur Felge markiert, dann sieht man das die sich minimalst löst, je länger man draufhält. Irgendwann kommt sie dann... ...wenn sie vorher nicht rund geht.
> Welcher Idiot da wohl wieder was drangeschmiert hat! Keine Ahnung von Autos aber immer schön dran rumschrauben.
> 
> Die Schraube hat durch die Paste bestimmt 200-220nm Anzugsmoment bekommen. Dann hat sich das ganze richtig schön festgesetzt und schon braucht man 500nm Lösemoment.



Wobei man die Schraube nicht anfassen konnte.
Die hat sich schon ganz gut aufgeheizt.

Der Schlagschrauber hat soweit ich weiß sogar deutlich über 500Nm Lösemoment 

Und wie war das nochmal mit Kuperpaste an Radschrauben  ?
Hier sind sogar Radschrauben als Beispiel aufgeführt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (22. April 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Bilder kommen mir bekannt vor... hwl?


100 Punkte


----------



## aloha84 (22. April 2015)

Der ADAC lässt dieses Jahr bei der Tourenwagen-classic auf dem *Sachsen*ring, keine ostdeutschen Rennwagen mitfahren........ich glaub es hackt!


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wie war das nochmal mit Kuperpaste an Radschrauben  ?
> Hier sind sogar Radschrauben als Beispiel aufgeführt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte Kupferpaste wäre mittlerweile verboten?!


----------



## killer196 (22. April 2015)

Wer weiß wie lang die schon drauf sind xD


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2015)

computertod schrieb:


> so, um mal wieder zu richtigen Autos zu kommen ...


Wie du meinst... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur leider ist der nicht meine. 
Bei mir wäre allerdings auch ein käfig und unterfahrschutz montiert. 


> Gullis sind am 190er mit die schönsten Felgen


Mir würde, aus optischer sicht, noch ein dezenter heckspoiler fehlen.


----------



## computertod (22. April 2015)

@Turrican
sowas ähnliches hab ich als Winterauto gefahren 
und würde bei mir mehr als 2L verbaut sein, könnte man sich das mitm Spoiler durchaus überlegen


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2015)

Warum konnte mir eigentlich von vier Marken Werkstätten keine sagen dass Wartöne(+el. Außenspiegel) eine eigene Sicherung haben? Jetzt bin ich 700km umsonst mit gepiepse gefahren.


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2015)

Also bei mir steht sowas in der Bedienungsanleitung ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Schlagschrauber hat soweit ich weiß sogar deutlich über 500Nm Lösemoment
> 
> Und wie war das nochmal mit Kuperpaste an Radschrauben  ?
> Hier sind sogar Radschrauben als Beispiel aufgeführt
> ...


Naja geht ja zwischen Schrauber und Nuss, Nuss und Schloss und Schloss und Schraube einiges verlohren.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht sowas in der Bedienungsanleitung ...


In die Richtung welche Sicherung für was ist natürlich, aber die Info nervige Warntöne gehen mit Sicherung X aus eher nicht  .


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2015)

Achja mal kurz ne kleine Frage:

Kann es sein das es diese Felgen auch aufm 190er gab?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (23. April 2015)

Sehen aus wie diese http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/ima...s-classically-clean-photo-gallery-65987_1.jpg oder diese DSC03315.jpg Photo by bahaimus | Photobucket

Von daher: Ja, könnte sein.


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2015)

Borbet A und Konsorte wurde Anfang der 90er auf ziemlich jedem Auto gefahren... gibt kaum ein Auto wo es die Felgen nicht drauf gab.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. April 2015)

Die Zeiten sind aber zum Glück echt vorbei. Mir haben die nie so wirklich gefallen.

Schöne Kreuzspeichen, die sind zeitlos (siehe die alten mehrteiligen BBS mit poliertem Bett) und stehen eigentlich fast jedem Auto.


----------



## raceandsound (23. April 2015)

Bei den oben gezeigten bin ich bei dir, aber schöne Brock B1 sind doch ganz nett.
Mir gefallen aber die genannten BBS Kreuzspeichen auch besser.

@Riverna

Dein Subi sieht fein aus, vor allem das Grün kann was!


----------



## computertod (23. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Achja mal kurz ne kleine Frage:
> 
> Kann es sein das es diese Felgen auch aufm 190er gab?
> 
> ...



Borbet A gabs für den 190er nur im Zubehör.
Original waren entweder 'Gullideckel', so wie ich sie fahre, 'Barock' Felge (inoffiziell und bei den ganz frühen in 14") oder halt Stahlfelgen montiert.
Bei den AMGs waren noch AMG Monoblock montiert.


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2015)

Sind 16er 7,5J. Finde die voll schön. Muss nur mal schauen wo ich da die Deckel herbekomme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

Oder so etwas in der Art


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. April 2015)

Also ich find auf 190ern die hier am schönsten


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2015)

Bin für alle geilen Autos einfach 20 Jahre zu spät dran.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. April 2015)

Irgendwie schon, die Autos aus den 80-2000ern sind echt einfach die geilsten


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2015)

Dürfte ich aussuchen wann ich geboren wäre wärs wohl 1975 oder so.


----------



## keinnick (23. April 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also ich find auf 190ern die hier am schönsten



Richtig schöne Karre.  (finde ich )


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2015)

Naja design ist immer geschmackssache....aber neue Autos haben auch so ihre Vorzüge.
Sicher, Leise, (meist) Rostfrei, relativ flott.....1990 waren die Standartmotorisierungen meist 60PS+x , heute hängen da meist 110PS Turbos drinne.
Ein Castrol Rally Celica finde ich aber auch heute noch kuhl!


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. April 2015)

190er mit den 2.3 oder mit der 2.5-16 Maschine sind einfach zeitlos.


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2015)

Waren ja auch deutlich leichter damals.
Und die Technik war noch nicht so günstig. So ein kleiner Turbobenziner kost heute ja nix mehr,
damals wars Sportwagen vorbehalten.

@Pommes: Indertat. Hab ne Liste mit meinen Traumautos, da steht ein 190er Evo 2 drauf 
Luatigerweise ist keins neuer als BJ2000.


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> *Waren ja auch deutlich leichter damals.*
> Und die Technik war noch nicht so günstig. So ein kleiner Turbobenziner kost heute ja nix mehr,
> damals wars Sportwagen vorbehalten.



Ja das stimmt, aber wir hatten damals fast ausschließlich Kisten aus den 80ern und frühen 90ern.
Und man denkt auch immer gerne an die Zeit zurück....aber heutige autos sind komforttechnisch und auch qualitativ (wenn man kein Montagsauto erwischt^^) einfach eine andere Liga.
Mein 92er Astra 1,6 75PS mit SCHIEBEDACH --> jaaaa das war schon was. Oder der Audi 100 von meinem Kumpel mit großer Werbeaufschrifft "20 Jahre Rostgarantie" .
Im Peugeot 205 (fast^^) 90 PS Automatik sind wir zu fünft bis zur Ostsee gerammelt, und haben bei geschlossenem Fenster alle Zigarre geraucht!

Das sind schöne Erinnerungen, aber fahren tuen die neuen Autos besser/einfacher/komfortabler/sicherer.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. April 2015)

Und das werden die Autos in 20 Jahren ebenfalls, aber was an den alten einfach das gute ist, ist die einfache Technik, das zeitlose Design und und eben die fehlenden 284917492 Helferlein.


----------



## keinnick (23. April 2015)

Warum gibts hier keinen "Gefällt Mir Button"?


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2015)

Für jemanden der das Auto zum Pendeln oder einfach mur als Vehikel um von A nach B zu kommen nutzt ist das ja gut.

Ich hab n Auto nur zum Spaß. Da will ich das alles garnicht. Deswegen ne S13.

Heute kommt jemand vorbei und wir schauen mal mach dem Motor. Entweder Düsen oder Benzin Druckregler haben einem weg.
Hab gestern auch mal sichtbaren Rost entfernt und die stellsn mit zinkspray vorübergehend konserviert.
Heute abend repariere ich noch meine checker box und blinke dann mal das MSG aus. Mal sehen was das so sagt.


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und das werden die Autos in 20 Jahren ebenfalls, aber was an den alten einfach das gute ist, ist die einfache Technik, das zeitlose Design und und eben die fehlenden 284917492 Helferlein.



Ja die Technik war "einfacher".
Aber was machst du denn als Laie, wenn dir als stolzer Besitzer eines 6 Jahre alten Fiestas (Bj89) die Schweller durchrosten.....nix machst du da, du fährst in die Werkstatt und hoffst das es nicht zu teuer wird --> genauso wie auch heute, nur mit anderen Problemen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. April 2015)

Klar, das Problem hat man aber immer wenn nicht irgendwas entwickelt wird um die oxidation zu verhindern.

Noch was: Charackter. Alte Autos haben einfach Charackter.
Siehe E9, E30 alte Benz und andere.
Die Karosserieformen, einfach alles.
Wieso solche Klassiker beliebt sind, wird wohl auch daran liegen, dass man keine Lust auf Bevormundung hat, sondern einfach das pure Automobil will, ohne viel Schnickschnack.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Achja mal kurz ne kleine Frage:
> 
> Kann es sein das es diese Felgen auch aufm 190er gab?
> 
> ...



Die auf dem Foto nicht, die haben nur 4 Löcher.  Das Design gab es aber auch für den 190er.


----------



## s-icon (23. April 2015)

Heute früher Feierabend gemacht um etwas durch die Gegend zu fahren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach dem Auto ist vor dem Auto.
Ende des Jahres steht wieder ein Dienstwagenwechsel bevor, A6, E Klasse oder wieder ein 5er. hm..


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2015)

Ich dachte du bekommst den letztens bestellten erst Ende des Jahres, weil eben dann der andere abgegeben werden muss ?


----------



## aloha84 (23. April 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Klar, das Problem hat man aber immer wenn nicht irgendwas entwickelt wird um die oxidation zu verhindern.
> 
> Noch was: Charackter. Alte Autos haben einfach Charackter.
> Siehe E9, E30 alte Benz und andere.
> ...



Naja was heißt schon Klassiker, nominell sind sie es bereits.....aber ich habe viele Autos der 80er und 90er noch in zu guter Erinnerung.
So ein Citroen ds, Erster Mustang und Corvette, Mercedes SL..... also ich sage mal 60er Jahre ist für mich persönlich mehr klassik --> und gerade wenn es um Formgebung und Design geht, weiß ich nicht ob da die 80er jahre "rühmlich" waren.
Ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## s-icon (23. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bekommst den letztens bestellten erst Ende des Jahres, weil eben dann der andere abgegeben werden muss ?



Nein, letztens den CLK gekauft. Da musste ich bis nach meinem Urlaub warten um den abzuholen.--> Privatfahrzeug
Und Ende 2015 gibt es halt nen neuen Dienstwagen.
Hatte letzte Woche einen Maserati Ghibli Diesel als Werkstattersatzwagen und war etwas enttäuscht.

Der CLK war eine reine Spaßinvestition, hatte keinen Vorgänger und soll auch so lange wie möglich bleiben.


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2015)

Meinung des S13 Profis: Könnte schlimmer sein! 
Na das gefällt mir doch. Zum Motor meinte er auf jeden Fall Dichtung am Krümmer machen und Motortemp Sensoren Checken.
Wenn er dann immer noch nach Sprit riecht nach den Düsen schauen.

Die Scheiß Kiste ist jetzt 4 mal hintereinander ohne zu murren bei ihm angesprungen. 
Muss an mir liegen.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. April 2015)

Welcher Motor ist denn in deiner S13 und wie viel Leistung hat der etwa?
Ich finde übrigens, das Auto sieht richtig gut aus, Glückwunsch erstmal zum Kauf


----------



## watercooled (23. April 2015)

Ach komm. Die Karre schaut furchtbar aus 

Ist ein CA18DET drinne, also 1,8 Liter DOHC Turbo. Serie 169PS. 
Der hier läuft auf Stage 1 mit Horsham Chip, also solltens 200 PS rum sein.
Da der Motor aber so seine macken hat ist er so knapp unter Serienleistung.

Bin an der Fehlersuche


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2015)

Woher kommst du? Mit S13´s kennen wir uns ja etwas aus, aktuell stehen ja zwei bei uns in der Halle. Vielleicht kann einer von uns mal schauen


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2015)

Werde jetzt auch nicht mehr viel machen in nächster Zeit.
Meine Kurzzeitkennzeichen laufen heute aus. Ich fahre sie nur noch in die trockene Garage wo sie bis Ende des Sommers stehen wird.
Dann fange ich an sie zu zerlegen und aufs Lackieren vorzubereiten. Denke mal, vor allem aus finanziellen Gründen, wird der Motor nicht vor nächstem Jahr wieder rein kommen.
Beim Zusammenbau brauche ich dann auf jeden Fall Hilfe da ich bestimmt bei einigen teilen vergessen werde wie sie dran waren 

Die Teile die jetzt als erstes anstehen:

-großer FMIC. Soll eh einer rein und dazu muss ich ja bissl was am Blech machen, deswegen sollte das vor dem Lacken passieren
-Felgen aufbereiten
-K-Sport Fahrwerk
-evt. Nistune. Will wissen was der Motor macht

Alles weitere Tuning hat Zeit. Will sie erst mal vor Rost konserviert fahrfertig auf Serienleistung dastehen haben.

Edit: Achja, und wenns mir heute Zeitlich reicht dann werd ich noch die Kompression messen.


----------



## raceandsound (24. April 2015)

Fotos, Fotos und noch mehr Fotos machen beim Zerlegen!
Sollte dir beim Zusammenbau auf jeden Fall helfen.
Check dir von irgendwo (ebay etc.) ein Factory Manual.
Nicht alles was vorher irgendwer eingebaut hat, muss richtig installiert worden sein, hinterfragen...usw...
Viel Spaß damit, schön zu sehen,  dass sich noch wer die Mühe macht, ein alte S13 zu restaurieren!


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2015)

Poah ich hasse es wenn Tapatalk Antworten verschlampt. Also nochmal:

Bilder werde ich auf jeden Fall viele machen.
Hab vom Kumpel schon ne alte digicam geschenkt bekommen die ich dreckig machen kann. Die leg ich mir dann in die Garage zum Bilder machen.

Aber es wird einfach so sein das ich am Ende 50 Schrauben und 2 Teile übrig habe bei denen ich mich dann Frage: Wo kam das nochmal hin? 

Kann es einfach nicht mehr mit ansehen wie so viele von denen verbastelt und kaputt gefahren werden.
Sind nur noch 667 angemeldet, da ist es mir das schon Wert.

WHB habe ich da, insgesamt über 1000 Seiten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2015)

Einfach die Schraube wieder ins Gewinde reindrehen und die Teile der Ausbaureihenfolge nach hinlegen. Dann sollte das kein Thema sein. Wenn ich nen ganzen Motor auseinander gerissen habe, mache ich das genauso. Kein Mensch kann 400 Schrauben in einem Kasten wieder der richtigen Stelle zuordnen ohne Schraubenplan. Den gibt von Daimler leider nur für "wichtige" Teile. Außerdem ist nen riesen Schraubenberg ziemlich umständlich und langsam.


Ist morgen wer bei VLN?


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2015)

Ich hab hunderte zipper da. Da packe ich die alle rein und beschriftet sie.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2015)

Würde ich nicht machen. Macht viel zu viel Arbeit und dann gehen noch welche verloren oder kommen durcheinander. Sind die Schrauben in das Gewinde gedreht wo sie hingehören kann man nur die ganzen Teile verlieren. Vertauschte Schrauben gibt es da nicht. Es sind oftmals auch gleiche Schrauben mit unterschiedlichen Festigkeiten direkt nebeneinander verbaut. Wenn die alle in einer Tüte sind, bekommst du nur schwer wieder raus, welche wo hinkommt.


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2015)

Aber wenn die Karosse lackiert wird müssen da eh alle schrauben raus. Muss mir da ein Ordnungssystem überlegen.

Seit heut Mittag steht sie im Sommerschlaf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2015)

Wenn die Karosse im Werk lackiert wird, dann sind die Schrauben auch drin. Wo ist das Problem?  Schonmal nachträglich drangeschraubte Kotflügel an einem Neuwagen gesehen, wo die Schrauben nicht überlackiert worden sind?  Wenn man sowas sieht dann ist das ein *Unfallwagen*.

Wenigstens läuft der mit nem anständig fetten Gemisch. Wenn die Heckschürze sauber ist, dann läuft er zu mager.


----------



## Seabound (24. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Karosse lackiert wird müssen da eh alle schrauben raus. Muss mir da ein Ordnungssystem überlegen.
> 
> Seit heut Mittag steht sie im Sommerschlaf
> 
> ...



Was ist denn das für ein Auto?


----------



## watercooled (24. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die Karosse im Werk lackiert wird, dann sind die Schrauben auch drin. Wo ist das Problem?  Schonmal nachträglich drangeschraubte Kotflügel an einem Neuwagen gesehen, wo die Schrauben nicht überlackiert worden sind?  Wenn man sowas sieht dann ist das ein *Unfallwagen*.
> 
> Wenigstens läuft der mit nem anständig fetten Gemisch. Wenn die Heckschürze sauber ist, dann läuft er zu mager.


Wenn ich die dran lasse dann gammelt der da drunter.
Alles kommt ab und wird einzeln gelackt.

@Sea: Ein 200SX S13. Nieh-San


----------



## winner961 (24. April 2015)

Kai Bau die doch auf sileighty um  

Muss doch mal kommen und anschauen


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2015)

Also der normale Weg ist eigentlich: Alles abbauen -> Blecharbeiten -> Konservieren -> Teile montieren und Spaltmaße einstellen -> Vorarbeiten -> Lackieren -> Gerümpel wieder einräumen.  Warum willst du an unsichtbaren Stellen eine Top Lackschicht haben? Dann müsste man den Schweller ja auch von innen lackieren.  Hast du schonmal einen fertig lackierten Kotflügel eingepasst? Geht ohne Lack drauf 10 mal einfacher.  Ich habe das immer gehasst, wenn die Kotflügel von Unfallautos ausgebaut vorlackiert wurden um Leihwagen-Zeit zu sparen.

...nur so als unwichtiger Tipp von mir... 

Hat das mit dem "Nieh-San" irgendwas auf sich?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

Ist Bayrisch für nie gesehen . 
Für eine Langzeit Investition würde ich aber auch eher alles zerlegt lacken auch wenn der Aufwand höher


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. April 2015)

Einfach nissan. Nieh san halt


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2015)

Ich bräuchte nochmal eure Meinung:

Der CLK startet meistens kalt nicht beim ersten mal. Wenn man den Schlüssel dreht geht die Elektronik zwar an, aber der Anlasser dreht nicht und sonst kommt auch kein Geräusch.
Also Schlüssel ziehen und nochmal versuchen.

Gestern hat es sogar erst beim 4-5 mal geklappt.
Was könnte das sein? Soll ich damit in die Werkstatt?

Danke


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. April 2015)

Fahr damit in die Werkstatt. Es könnte einges sein, von nem Wackelkontakt an der Lesespule der Wegfahrsperre bis hin zum defekten Magnetschalter des Anlasseres.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2015)

Mal gezielt versucht beim zweiten Anlauf den Schlüssel umgekehrt einzustecken? Ist auf Dauer zwar keine Lösung, behebt aber meist Empfangsprobleme zwischen Transponder und Schloss.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2015)

Nein noch nicht, ich habe noch nie drauf geachtet wie ich den Schlüssel habe. Meistens reicht rausziehen und 1-2 sekunden warten. 

oder zuerst auf 1 drehen, 1 sekunde warten und dann erst starten.
Werde mal den Zweitschlüssel testen und Montag zu Mercedes fahren.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte nochmal eure Meinung:
> 
> Der CLK startet meistens kalt nicht beim ersten mal. Wenn man den Schlüssel dreht geht die Elektronik zwar an, aber der Anlasser dreht nicht und sonst kommt auch kein Geräusch.
> Also Schlüssel ziehen und nochmal versuchen.
> ...



Hast du vielleicht einen Diesel? 

Da ist das normal. Zumindest starten die Diesel bei mir auf der Arbeit auch nicht sofort, wenns morgens kalt ist.


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2015)

Der Anlasser sollte aber zumindest drehen 

Aber ein einigermaßen moderner Diesel (Ab PD) startet eigentlich bis -25°C problemfrei.


----------



## ASD_588 (25. April 2015)

> Aber ein einigermaßen moderner Diesel (Ab PD) startet eigentlich bis -25°C problemfrei.



Naja sagen wir bis -10° darunter muss man schon etwas warten bis die glühkertzen heiß sind.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

Unsere Golf 7 Diesel von der Firma starten im Winter nicht sofort. Steht beim Starten sogar kurz ne Meldung im Display.Bitte Warten, oder so. Dauert so ca. 3 Sekunden Vorglühzeit. Dann starten die Dinger.

Ich bin letztmals vor ca. nem Monat mit dem Firmenwagen gefahren. Und da wars vielleicht 0 Grad. Trotzdem glühen die Dinger vor.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. April 2015)

Ein Diesel ist eben kein Benziner.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2015)

Nein es ist ein Benziner. Es lag am Schlüssel, mit dem Zweitschlüssel läuft alles bestens
Mit einem Diesel hatte ich nie solche Probleme. Ein druck auf den Startknopf und die sind sofort angegangen.
Allerdings alles Garagenwagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal gezielt versucht beim zweiten Anlauf den Schlüssel umgekehrt einzustecken? Ist auf Dauer zwar keine Lösung, behebt aber meist Empfangsprobleme zwischen Transponder und Schloss.


Das ist dem EZS absolut egal.  Die LEDs leuchten immer in die Mitte, egal wie rum man den Schlüssel dreht und wendet.



s-icon schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein Benziner. Es lag am Schlüssel, mit dem Zweitschlüssel läuft alles bestens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn der Schlüssel wirklich kaputt ist, auf jeden Fall einen neuen machen lassen. Ist deutlich billiger als wenn der 2. auch noch kaputt geht und man dann mit Gewalt ins Auto rein muss.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2015)

Ich mache das Zeug Beruflich (=entwickeln, nicht ein/ausbauen) und lass dir gesagt sein der beschriebene Effekt existiert .


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich mache das Zeug Beruflich (=entwickeln, nicht ein/ausbauen) und lass dir gesagt sein der beschriebene Effekt existiert .


Du hast das EZS von Daimler entwickelt? Das kauf ich dir jetzt mal nicht ab.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2015)

Ich sprach von EZS im Allgemeinen. 
Die Daimler kommen zum großen Teil aber auch aus unserer Firma. Beim erwähnten CLK war ich persönlich allerdings noch nicht dabei.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Dann ist deine Bude also schuldig, wenn mal wieder nen ML mit eingeschlagenen Rädern in einer Tiefgarage steht und ich weder das ISM entriegelt bekomme, noch die ELV.  Das nächste mal kommst DU vorbei und biegst das wieder grade!


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2015)

Das schöne bei OEMs ist dass die gerne die Produkte eine Schließsystems auf mehrere Zulieferer verteilen. Es kann also z.B. sein dass unsere ELV und unser Schlüssel funktionieren, das EZS des Mitbewerbers aber trotzdem keine Freigabe erteilt. Oder eben anders herum. Dazu werden bei einem entwickelten Teile bei mehreren Zulieferern gefertigt. Du kannst dir von aussen nie sicher sein welcher Zulieferer gerade schuld ist ;P .


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Na tolle Wurst.  Macht ihr auch FBS 4 Sachen oder kommen die von wem anders?


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2015)

Der Schlüssel ist auf jeden Fall auf unserem Mist gewachsen, wie es mit der Gegenseite aussieht kann ich dir aus dem Kopf nicht sagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Heute aufm Rückweg von der Nordschleife erstmal nen Polizei T5 gesehen der mit Lichthupe richtig schön die Schleicher nach rechts befördert hat.  Der Sicherheitsabstand wurde auch flexibel ausgelegt.  Waren mit etwa 200 unterwegs mit ihrem Bulli. Sieht man auch nicht so häufig.

Und auch aufm Rückweg schob einer aufer A1 seine kaputte Vespa mit 50er Kennzeichen. Kurz bevor ich den gesehen habe, hab ich noch nen normalen Streifenwagen überholt, der dem bestimmt die Hölle heiß gemacht hat. Davon mal abgesehen muss der ziemlich Lebensmüde sein mit ner 50er Vespa aufer A1 unterwegs zu sein. Wird der mal eben mit 200 km/h mehr überholt und die Druckwelle schleudert den sonst wo hin.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn der Schlüssel wirklich kaputt ist, auf jeden Fall einen neuen machen lassen. Ist deutlich billiger als wenn der 2. auch noch kaputt geht und man dann mit Gewalt ins Auto rein muss.



Wirklich?
Der funktioniert ja immer nach einigen Anläufen?
Hab zwar noch Gewährleistung, möchte aber auch nicht wegen jedem bisschen, da antanzen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Und wenn er irgendwann mal nicht mehr geht? Dann ist mit Sicherheit auch die Gewährleistung abgelaufen.  Ich sags ja nur... Mit Gewalt ins Auto kostet meistens das 4-5 fache von einem Schlüssel. Viele fahren ihr Auto mit nur noch einem heilen Schlüssel. Ist der dann weg oder kaputt, ist das Geheule groß.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2015)

Ok dann werde ich im Mai doch mal den VK aufsuchen


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute aufm Rückweg von der Nordschleife erstmal nen Polizei T5 gesehen der mit Lichthupe richtig schön die Schleicher nach rechts befördert hat.  Der Sicherheitsabstand wurde auch flexibel ausgelegt.  Waren mit etwa 200 unterwegs mit ihrem Bulli. Sieht man auch nicht so häufig.



Hatte ich gestern auf der A5 Richtung Frankfurt auch . Vielleicht warens ja die selben  ?

Apropos Autobahn... Meine Reifen auf der Hinterachse (diese zur Zeit) gehen mir auf längeren Strecken dezent auf den Geist... Ein heulen, jaulen, rappeln, ... was schon nicht mehr feierlich ist - wird der Grund gewesen sein, wieso ich die zur Fahrzeugübernahme vom Händler kostenlos dazubekommen habe ... Hat jemand eine Alternative zur Hand, die das Unterhalten während der Fahrt nicht so sehr erschwert ? Gerne Preisbereich bis 120€/Stück wenns dann was ordentliches ist . Brauche 205/55 R16er.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute aufm Rückweg von der Nordschleife n.




 Aprops Nordschleife. Ich hab mich heute mal dazu durchgerungen, den Aufkleber, den ich beim F1 Rennen 2013 an der Tanke  Döttinger Höhe gekauft hab, aufs Auto zu pappen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob mir das gefällt. Egal, ich sehs ja beim Fahren nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern auf der A5 Richtung Frankfurt auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Entweder einen Conti SportContact 2 oder Pirelli PZero. Der SportContact2 ist schon ein wenig älter, in der Größe gibt es aber keinen neueren. Die PZero sind ziemlich teuer. Die beiden sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Reifen im Moment und laut sind die eigentlich nicht.

Mal geguckt ob die Reifen richtig am Auto montiert sind? Laufrichtung, Inside/Outside?



Seabound schrieb:


> Aprops Nordschleife. Ich hab mich heute mal dazu  durchgerungen, den Aufkleber, den ich beim F1 Rennen 2013 an der Tanke   Döttinger Höhe gekauft hab, aufs Auto zu pappen. Bin mir aber nicht  sicher, ob mir das gefällt. Egal, ich sehs ja beim Fahren nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man klebt die Schrift nicht mit auf! -.-


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Apropos Autobahn... Meine Reifen auf der Hinterachse (diese zur Zeit) gehen mir auf längeren Strecken dezent auf den Geist... Ein heulen, jaulen, rappeln, ... was schon nicht mehr feierlich ist - wird der Grund gewesen sein, wieso ich die zur Fahrzeugübernahme vom Händler kostenlos dazubekommen habe ... Hat jemand eine Alternative zur Hand, die das Unterhalten während der Fahrt nicht so sehr erschwert ? Gerne Preisbereich bis 120€/Stück wenns dann was ordentliches ist . Brauche 205/55 R16er.



Dunlop SP Sport Maxx RT 205 / 55 R16 91 Y | tirendo.de
Continental Contipremiumcontact 5 205 / 55 R16 91 W | tirendo.de

Ich würde in der Größe einen von den beiden nehmen


----------



## ASD_588 (25. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern auf der A5 Richtung Frankfurt auch . Vielleicht warens ja die selben  ?
> 
> Apropos Autobahn... Meine Reifen auf der Hinterachse (diese zur Zeit)  gehen mir auf längeren Strecken dezent auf den Geist... Ein heulen,  jaulen, rappeln, ... was schon nicht mehr feierlich ist - wird der Grund  gewesen sein, wieso ich die zur Fahrzeugübernahme vom Händler kostenlos  dazubekommen habe ... Hat jemand eine Alternative zur Hand, die das Unterhalten während der Fahrt nicht so sehr erschwert ? Gerne Preisbereich bis 120€/Stück wenns dann was ordentliches ist . Brauche 205/55 R16er.



Man beachte auf die beschreibung des reifens!



> Der neue Goodyear EfficientGrip ist eine Weiterentwicklung des  bewährten  Ecxellence. Der EfficientGrip bietet einen extrem niedrigen   Rollwiderstand bei gleichzeitig seht guter Nasshaftung und hoher   Laufleistung. Asymmetrisches Profil mit hohem Positivanteil ( viel Gummi   auf der Straße ) und durchgehender Profilrippe auf der Außenschulter   sorgt für hohe Stabilität in Kurven *und für ein niedriges  Reifengeräusch*. Der ideale Reifen für die Fahrer, die Komfort und  Sicherheit vereinen möchten.



Ist der reifen einseitig abgefahren bzw auf der falschen seite montiert?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Hong-Schong ling-ding-lu Reifen werben auch mit gutem Grip und geringem Abrollgeräusch. Gegenüber einem Reifen aus Holz mag das auch zutreffen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. April 2015)

wat is den mit nankang, habe geteilte meinungen darüber gehört. Sind ja im mittleren preissegment. Manchen finden die Super, andere nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> wat is den mit nankang, habe geteilte meinungen darüber gehört. Sind ja im mittleren preissegment. Manchen finden die Super, andere nicht.



Da ist nur ein Reifen halbwegs interessant, der NS 2R
Den Rest kann man mM nach in die Tonne kloppen 
Sind halt nicht die schlechtesten Reifen, zu den Premiumreifen ist der Abstand aber doch recht groß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> wat is den mit nankang, habe geteilte meinungen darüber gehört. Sind ja im mittleren preissegment. Manchen finden die Super, andere nicht.



Ich habe mich gedreht, als ich vor einer Ampel stand und es angefangen hat zu regnen.  Naja vielleicht nicht ganz so aber ich finde die brutal schlecht. Die fahren sich etwa wie 12 Jahre alte Contis. Im Regen ist es fast wie auf Eis. Das lustige ist ja das in Tests vor den Reifen sogar gewarnt wird, weil die so schlecht sind.

Nankang
Fate Kreis
Mentor
Iceking
Barum
Chinesische Zeichen
generell Runderneuerte Reifen

...und da fehlen noch ein paar...

Die sollte man auf jeden Fall meiden, wenn man heile ankommen will. Kann man leider anders nicht sagen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. April 2015)

Also mein Vater ist mit seinen Barum Winterreifen völlig zufrieden, ist zwar nur ein Fiesta aber als Müll würde ich die nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man klebt die Schrift nicht mit auf! -.-



Warum nicht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also mein Vater ist mit seinen Barum  Winterreifen völlig zufrieden, ist zwar nur ein Fiesta aber als Müll  würde ich die nicht bezeichnen.


 Okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Ist er schonmal Reifen mit ordendlichem Grip gefahren? Oder bewegt er das Auto so weit jenseits des Grenzbereichs das auch 4 Noträder reichen würden?



Seabound schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


Damit es nur die Leute erkennen, die sich mit dem Ring verbunden fühlen. Alle anderen halten es für so ne olle Insel.  Früher hatten nur wenige Autos den Ring dran und man konnte sofort erkennen, wenn man einen Gleichgesinnten vor sich hatte. Die waren absichtlich alle ohne Schrift aufgeklebt.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Damit es nur die Leute erkennen, die sich mit dem Ring verbunden fühlen. Alle anderen halten es für so ne olle Insel.  Früher hatten nur wenige Autos den Ring dran und man konnte sofort erkennen, wenn man einen Gleichgesinnten vor sich hatte. Die waren absichtlich alle ohne Schrift aufgeklebt.



Warum sollen das nur Leute erkennen, die sich mit dem Ring verbunden fühlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

Bei den vielen Reifenmodellen die im Umlauf sind mag ja vereinzelt so ein Radiergummi bei verhaltener Fahrweise ja noch ausreichen aber bei Barum fällt mir eher Circus ein oder ein römisches Lager in Gallien


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Warum sollen das nur Leute erkennen, die sich mit dem Ring verbunden fühlen?


Macht man halt so. Wenn ich jemanden sehe der einen Ring auf dem Auto hat, denke ich:"Hey Familie". Wenn ich jemanden sehe, der einen Ring mit Schrift auf dem Auto hat denke ich:"Ok, der war auch schonmal da."

Außerdem klebt man den Ring eigentlich nur auf Autos, die schonmal drauf waren.

Ich kenne es halt noch so von früher welche Bedeutung der Ring da auf dem Auto hatte. Da war es auch nicht so einfach an einen Ring dran zu kommen, die gab es nur in einem Shop.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Macht man halt so. Wenn ich jemanden sehe der einen Ring auf dem Auto hat, denke ich:"Hey Familie". Wenn ich jemanden sehe, der einen Ring mit Schrift auf dem Auto hat denke ich:"Ok, der war auch schonmal da."Außerdem klebt man den Ring eigentlich nur auf Autos, die schonmal drauf waren.Ich kenne es halt noch so von früher welche Bedeutung der Ring da auf dem Auto hatte. Da war es auch nicht so einfach an einen Ring dran zu kommen, die gab es nur in einem Shop.


Mir gefällt das mit Schriftzug wesentlich besser. Was die "Familie" denkt, ist mir eigentlich egal. Und ja, ich bin seit Jahren "drauf".


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Man beachte auf die beschreibung des reifens!
> 
> 
> 
> Ist der reifen einseitig abgefahren bzw auf der falschen seite montiert?



Einseitig abgefahren kann noch nicht sein - die sind erst so 5000km drauf. Die, die draufgezogen waren, als ich mir die Kiste angeguckt hatte waren gleichmäßig runter. Also demnach sollte mit dem Fahrwerk alles stimmen. Richtigrum aufgezogen sind die glaube ich auch - gucke morgen nochmal sicherheitshalber nach (bin mir aber zu 99% sicher).

Danke schon mal für die Tipps, gucke ich mir morgen alles mal in Ruhe durch .


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Du kannst es machen, wie du denkst.  Ich kenn es halt anders. Kannst ja mal drauf achten wer alles seinen Ring ohne Schrift geklebt hat, das werden meist ältere sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

Paah, der wahre Kenner ritzt die Strecke in den Lack


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2015)

Tzzzzzzz, der echte Ringfan beschriftet jede Beule mit dem passenden Steckenabschnitt.


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2015)

In Göttingen aufm Rastplatz stand gestern (gut, war heute früh um 2 ) auch nen neuer M5 mit aufgerissener rechter Seite, Spiegel ab, rot-weißen Lackspuren, etc... Das sah auch irgendwie danach aus, als wäre es nicht im regulären Straßenverkehr passiert...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tzzzzzzz, der echte Ringfan beschriftet jede Beule mit dem passenden Steckenabschnitt.



Hast recht, vergaß ich zu erwähnen , bei manchen artet es aber in Arbeit aus und ein Edding könnte da zu wenig sein


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. April 2015)

Heutzutage ´klebt sich doch jeder 2. mit 30mm Federn den Ring aufs Auto, finde das hat absolut keine Bedeutung mehr. Viel zu Mainstream, die meisten davon waren eh noch nie aufm Ring.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

Jo. Is so!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

Ist das ein Wunder wenn man quasi jeden Bapperl überall kaufen kann. Genauso diese Bit Aufkleber


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

Ich hab meinen wenigstens am Nürburgring gekauft! :o)


----------



## Beam39 (26. April 2015)

> Einseitig abgefahren kann noch nicht sein - die sind erst so 5000km drauf.



Kommt drauf an. Wenn etwas mit Spur/ Sturz nicht stimmt fahren sich Reifen schneller ab als einem lieb sein kann.



> Heutzutage ´klebt sich doch jeder 2. mit 30mm Federn den Ring aufs Auto, finde das hat absolut keine Bedeutung mehr. Viel zu Mainstream, die meisten davon waren eh noch nie aufm Ring.



Deswegen hab ich davon abgesehen mir einen raufzukleben. Typen die keinerlei Bindung zum Ring haben geschweige denn mal dort waren kleben sich den rauf..


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

Ja. Deswegen hab ich auch ziemlich lange gezögert. 

Was ich auch ziemlich Panne finde, sind Aufkleber mit Landesflagge und Name des Fahrers auf der Seitenscheibe. So wie auf den WRCs.


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein Benziner. Es lag am Schlüssel, mit dem Zweitschlüssel läuft alles bestens
> Mit einem Diesel hatte ich nie solche Probleme. Ein druck auf den Startknopf und die sind sofort angegangen.
> Allerdings alles Garagenwagen.



Das kommt auch auf das Auto an. Manche starten mit dem Vorglühen schon wenn Du die Fahrertür öffnest und sind dann schon auf Temperatur wenn Du Dich angeschnallt hast und den Motor startest. Andere wiederum starten erst mit dem Vorglühen wenn die Zündung betätigt wird.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2015)

Dann war es wohl so, dass alle schon vorgeglüht haben.
Oder hier ist es einfach zu warm
Aber ein Druck auf den Starknopf und alle waren an.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2015)

Startknopf spricht für passive entry, da kann man so Geschichten wie "vorglühen sobald der Schlüssel sich im Auto befindet" mit machen. Bei nem modernen Diesel ist vorglühen aber auch generell kein großes Thema mehr.
Außerdem ist der Wagen wo du das Problem hast doch eh ein Benziner, oder?


----------



## ebastler (26. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn er irgendwann mal nicht mehr geht? Dann ist mit Sicherheit auch die Gewährleistung abgelaufen.  Ich sags ja nur... Mit Gewalt ins Auto kostet meistens das 4-5 fache von einem Schlüssel. Viele fahren ihr Auto mit nur noch einem heilen Schlüssel. Ist der dann weg oder kaputt, ist das Geheule groß.


Copy that, Papas Rucksack ist mal beim Motorradfahren aufgebrochen, und seitdem hat Mama nur mehr den Erstschlüssel für ihren Lupo, dwr zweite fehlt. Sie weigert sich, den nachzumachen...
Immerhin geht so n komplett mechanischer Schlüssel nicht kaputt, aber ich persönlich würde das Risiko nicht in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Wagen wo du das Problem hast doch eh ein Benziner, oder?



Ja , aber das Problem liegt definitiv am Schlüssel.
Ich wusste nur nicht, dass Diesel im Winter Probleme bekommen, deshalb hat mich das Interessiert

Im August gibt es einen Neuzugang im privaten Familienfuhrpark: Cayman GT4
Wenn gewünscht gibt es dann paar Bilder


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Copy that, Papas Rucksack ist mal beim Motorradfahren aufgebrochen, und seitdem hat Mama nur mehr den Erstschlüssel für ihren Lupo, dwr zweite fehlt. Sie weigert sich, den nachzumachen...
> Immerhin geht so n komplett mechanischer Schlüssel nicht kaputt, aber ich persönlich würde das Risiko nicht in Kauf nehmen.



Ein Lupo hat aber schon einen elektronischen Schlüssel. Nur weil ein Schlüsselbart dran ist, heißt das nicht das er nur mechanisch ist.  Immerhin kommt man noch ins Auto, wenn elektronische Teil defekt ist.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei nem modernen Diesel ist vorglühen aber auch  generell kein großes Thema mehr.


Seit die Hersteller 4,4V Schnellstartkerzen verbauen gibt es ja quasi keine Vorglühzeit mehr. Die Dinger sind sofort hellweiß am Glühen. Gibt man da 12V drauf, gibt es sogar einen "pofffff" wenn die Kerze zerschmilzt.



s-icon schrieb:


> Im August gibt es einen Neuzugang im privaten Familienfuhrpark: Cayman GT4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der GT4 sieht echt gut aus! Den alten ohne Spoiler mochte ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

@s-icon und GT4: Coole Karre. Poste mal Fotos, wenns soweit is! :0)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. April 2015)

Mein Autoschlüssel sieht aus wie mein Haustürschlüssel xD


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Lupo hat aber schon einen elektronischen Schlüssel. Nur weil ein Schlüsselbart dran ist, heißt das nicht das er nur mechanisch ist.  Immerhin kommt man noch ins Auto, wenn elektronische Teil defekt ist.



Wollte gerade sagen... Selbst der '96er Golf 3 von meinem Opa hat schon den Transponder im Schlüssel... Letztens hatte sich nämlich das Steuergerät hinter der Lesespule verabschiedet mit kalten Lötstellen - wenigstens ist das noch nicht vergossen und es war nach 10 Minuten wieder einsatzbereit .


----------



## Zoon (26. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Warum sollen das nur Leute erkennen, die sich mit dem Ring verbunden fühlen?



Weils sonst voll untrve ist -   Hab auch schon viele mit dem Ringaufkleber +  Schriftzug "No F*cking  Island" gesehen  PS den richtigen Trackdayfahrer erkennst auch wenn  neben der NoS auch Spa Francorchamps als "Insel" hinten drauf ist. Nagut  den Kurs erkennen auch noch viele vom Muster her aber beim Bilster Berg  wirds verdammt schwer 

Wobei den Aufkleber auf der Frontschürze wie bei dir ist mal was anderes, hinten kann jeder 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ein oder ein römisches Lager in Gallien



nein das war Klein Bonum 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem klebt man den Ring eigentlich nur auf Autos, die schonmal drauf waren.



das ist imho die wichtigste Regel, 




s-icon schrieb:


> Im August gibt es einen Neuzugang im privaten Familienfuhrpark: Cayman GT4
> Wenn gewünscht gibt es dann paar Bilder



 endlich wieder ein vernünftiger Porsche


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

Also meine Fragen mit dem Aufkleber vom Ring wäre eigentlich nur theoretischer Natur, bzw. sie wäre auch etwas provozierend gemeint. Mir ist das eigentlich vollkommen egal, was man aufgrund bestehender Konventionen"darf" oder "nicht darf". Wenn mirs gefällt, is gut. Alles andere zählt nicht.


Und bei dem ganzen Geschreibe, ist mir grad die Tomatensoße angebrannt. Grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Copy that, Papas Rucksack ist mal beim Motorradfahren aufgebrochen, und seitdem hat Mama nur mehr den Erstschlüssel für ihren Lupo, dwr zweite fehlt. Sie weigert sich, den nachzumachen...
> Immerhin geht so n komplett mechanischer Schlüssel nicht kaputt, aber ich persönlich würde das Risiko nicht in Kauf nehmen.



Natürlich gehen die Kauputt bzw. verschleißen.
Ich hab vor zwei Wochen erst einen neuen Schlüssel für den 328i bei BMW geordert, weil der alte Hauptschlüssel so verschlissen war, dass das Auto sich nur noch schlecht öffnen ließ.

@ Excite, sind deine Namensinitialien zufällig J.R. ?



s-icon schrieb:


> Im August gibt es einen Neuzugang im privaten Familienfuhrpark: Cayman GT4
> Wenn gewünscht gibt es dann paar Bilder



Ich hoffe mal, das Auto wird dann auch des Öfteren mal den Grenzbereich auf einer Rennstrecke sehen, ansonsten ist das verschwendetes Geld


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

Zum Glück hab ich Hands Free!


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich Hands Free!


Darüber freuen sich die Autodiebe immer ganz besonders. Brauchen nicht mal handwerkliches Geschick, sondern können einfach wegfahren mit nem kleinen Funk Relais im Rucksack.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Excite, sind deine Namensinitialien zufällig J.R. ?



Öhhm jo  
Du meinst wegen meinem Kommentar ? ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Also meine Fragen mit dem Aufkleber vom Ring wäre eigentlich nur theoretischer Natur, bzw. sie wäre auch etwas provozierend gemeint. Mir ist das eigentlich vollkommen egal, was man aufgrund bestehender Konventionen"darf" oder "nicht darf". Wenn mirs gefällt, is gut. Alles andere zählt nicht.
> 
> 
> Und bei dem ganzen Geschreibe, ist mir grad die Tomatensoße angebrannt. Grrrrrrrrrrr!


Dann mache es wie beliebt. Ein Klecks von der Soße auf der anderen Seite von der Stoßstange und dazu schreiben : Ich bin jetzt das Mittagessen 

Noch schlimmer sind NfS Aufkleber


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> wat is den mit nankang, habe geteilte meinungen darüber gehört. Sind ja im mittleren preissegment. Manchen finden die Super, andere nicht.



Die NS2 Ultra sind zum Beispiel recht gut.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Darüber freuen sich die Autodiebe immer ganz besonders. Brauchen nicht mal handwerkliches Geschick, sondern können einfach wegfahren mit nem kleinen Funk Relais im Rucksack.



Wer klaut schon nen Renault?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Öhhm jo
> Du meinst wegen meinem Kommentar ? ^^



Ja, genau


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wer klaut schon nen Renault?



Pack ein paar Krügerrand aufs Armaturenbrett, dann klappts auch mit dem Dieb


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. April 2015)

und du Denny S. ?


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> @s-icon und GT4: Coole Karre. Poste mal Fotos, wenns soweit is! :0)



Gerne



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das Auto wird dann auch des Öfteren mal den Grenzbereich auf einer Rennstrecke sehen, ansonsten ist das verschwendetes Geld



Nein, damit geht es jeden Tag 10km zur Arbeit


Eigentlich Schade, dass es den nicht mit PDK, sondern nur mit Schaltung fährt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mIA90BbQbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Glück das es bei Youtube jetzt 1080p mit 50FPS gibt!


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Eigentlich Schade, dass es den nicht mit PDK, sondern nur mit Schaltung fährt.



Warum ist das schade?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2015)

Man könnte dann 0,75 Sekunden später zur Arbeit fahren! 

...wenn der eh nicht auf der Rennstrecke gefahren wird, dann kann man aber auch ganz getrost darauf verzichten.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2015)

Weil ein PDK einfach bequemer ist und alles besser kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> und du Denny S. ?



Nö, M.H. 
Hab aber nicht auf deinen Kommentar geantwortet.



s-icon schrieb:


> Weil ein PDK einfach bequemer ist und alles besser kann.



Sowas gehört aber nicht in einen GT4.
Hoffentlich kommt niemals so einer mit deiner Sichtweise in die Porsche-Entwicklungsabteilung. 
Nimms mir nicht übel, aber deine Sichtweise auf den GT4 ist schon etwas komisch.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Weil ein PDK einfach bequemer ist und alles besser kann.



Nja es kann nicht alles besser wen man z.b  aus der stadt im 4ten mit 60 sachen rausfahre und dabei 60% aufs gas geht dan schaltet die automatik oft sofort einen gang zurück und das finde ich irgendwie nervig.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sowas gehört aber nicht in einen GT4.
> Hoffentlich kommt niemals so einer mit deiner Sichtweise in die Porsche-Entwicklungsabteilung.
> Nimms mir nicht übel, aber deine Sichtweise auf den GT4 ist schon etwas komisch.



Seid ihr echt alle gegen ein PDK?
Ich finde das PDK Klasse, für mich war unser 991 GT3 der perfekte Sportwagen.
Perfekte Lenkung, top Fahrwerk, Blitzschnelle Schaltung.

Leider hatten wir den nur 2 Wochen, danach stand er 3 Monate in der Werkstatt und wurde dann gewandelt.
Aber hey, als Erinnerung haben wir im Keller eine Abgasanlage Handgebaut für den GT3


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nö, M.H.
> Hab aber nicht auf deinen Kommentar geantwortet.



Nein weil paar Minuten nach meinem Kommentar ich von Denny S. eine FA hatte.


----------



## Seabound (26. April 2015)

Ich bin absolut pro automatisiertes Schalten, bzw. Paddleshift. Keine Ahnung, was man am Rühen im Getriebe toll findet. Das ist echt Yesterday.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. April 2015)

Man muss auch nicht alles in die Hände der Technik legen, wieder mehr Elektronik die mucken kann.


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2015)

Ich rühre lieber selber im Getriebe rum... für automatisierte Getriebe bin ich noch 20 Jahre zu jung.


----------



## Lee (26. April 2015)

Grund 1: selbst schalten macht einfach Spaß und gehört zum Auto dazu. Steigert für mich auch die Verbundenheit mit dem Fahrzeug.
Grund 2: Dass die Automatik nicht schaltet wann ich es für richtig halte nervt. Wenn im Kopf das Signal kommt: "Jetzt bitte hochschalten" oder "Jetzt runter", aber die Automatik dann nicht so denkt, ist das jedes mal störend. Als ob dein Körper nicht macht was er soll. Vorallem auch was King oben beschrieben hat, dass die Automatik immer gleich runterschaltet wenn man nur ein bisserl aufs Gas latscht stört.

Wenn die Autos irgendwann einmal so weit sind, dass man weder den Schaltvorgang spürt, noch die Drehzahldifferenz hört, dann würde mich die Automatik nicht mehr nerven. DKG's schalten immerhin schon sehr geschmeidig hoch. Das runterschalten war aber zumindest bei der 7 Gang DSG immernoch ruppig. Der 7 Gang Wandler aus der C-Klasse meiner Eltern ist nochmal deutlich unangenehmer. Lediglich im Stau sind Automaten einfach top 

Edit: Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich von Hand geschmeidiger oder besser schalte. Aber dann kommt die Zugkraftunterbrechung immerhin genau dann, wann ich es will und ich kann mich darauf einstellen.


----------



## Beam39 (26. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Seid ihr echt alle gegen ein PDK?
> Ich finde das PDK Klasse, für mich war unser 991 GT3 der perfekte Sportwagen.
> Perfekte Lenkung, top Fahrwerk, Blitzschnelle Schaltung.
> 
> ...



Also so fürn Alltag wär mir nen DKG o.Ä. auch lieber, aber in solche Fahrzeuge gehören mMn absolut keine automatisierten Getriebe. Das tolle an solchen Fahrzeugen ist ja grade das Puristische, und da passt einfach schon allein vom Charakter her kein Automatikgetriebe rein.

Muss einfach nur geil sein sone Kiste um die Kurven zu jagen.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2015)

Naja das so puristisch ist das Auto jetzt nicht.
Clubsport paket ist drin, Sport Chrono Paket und Navi.
Das fehlende PDK wäre fast ein Kaufhinderungsgrund gewesen, aber was solls.
Einer der letzten kleinen die einen 6 Zylinder Boxer haben, soviel Geld wird der nicht verbrennen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2015)

Du weisst nie zu 100% was ein Automatikgetriebe macht.
Zum in der Stadt fahren, im Stau, ja vielleicht sogar auf der Rennstrecke ok.

Ich kann nicht so punktuell losfahren wie ich das, muss immer die Gedenksekunde der Automatik abwarten.
Wenn du mal auf Schnee ein wenig Spass haben willst, weisst du nie wann der Wandler meint die Kraft zu übertragen.
Aber der wichtigste Grund ist immer noch, schalten macht Spass.

Wenn alle so versessen auf Automatik sind, warum gibt es dann so gut wie immer eine manuelle Ganganwahl?
Richtig, weil das Getriebe nie weiss was du vorhast.


----------



## ebastler (27. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Lupo hat aber schon einen elektronischen Schlüssel. Nur weil ein Schlüsselbart dran ist, heißt das nicht das er nur mechanisch ist.  Immerhin kommt man noch ins Auto, wenn elektronische Teil defekt ist.



Also an dem Teil ist absolut nichts elektronisches dran o.O
Kein Transponder für die Zentralverriegelung und auch sonst nichts... Ne Glühbirne hat er, und für die sollte ich mal die Batterie wechseln, und dabei hab ich mir den genauer angeschaut. Plastikschale, Metallteil vorne dran, VW Logo. Sonst hat der nichts zu bieten.


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2015)

Im Schlüssel sollte aber ein Transponder für die WFS sitzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Naja das so puristisch ist das Auto jetzt nicht.
> Clubsport paket ist drin, Sport Chrono Paket und Navi.
> Das fehlende PDK wäre fast ein Kaufhinderungsgrund gewesen, aber was solls.
> Einer der letzten kleinen die einen 6 Zylinder Boxer haben, soviel Geld wird der nicht verbrennen.



Wird der denn überhaupt auf der Rennstrecke bewegt ?
Ansonsten ist das nämlich mM nach ein Fehlkauf 
Für normales Fahren und sportlich auf Landstraßen fahren würde auch ein normaler Cayman S reichen und man würde nicht viel Unterschied zum GT4 merken.
Da gibt's dann auch das PDK.


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2015)

Nein der wird nicht auf der Rennstrecke bewegt, der 458 aber auch nicht.
Ein S ist einfach kein GT4
Der GT4  wird nach 15-20 Jahren einfach selterner sein als der S


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, was Ihr alle gegen ein DKG in nem Porsche habt?! Der 911 GT3 hatte das IMHO serienmäßig und bei Ferrari meckert doch auch keiner.  Und für alle, denen die Automatik zu "bevormundend" ist, gibt's doch noch den manuellen Modus.

Edit: Was mich am Cayman GT4 aber richtig stören würde, wären die Türschlaufen.


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2015)

Es wird halt immer gemeckert
Im PFF haben beim 991 GT3 alle gemeckert, dass es kein Manuelles Getriebe gibt und nun das es kein PDK gibt.


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Edit: Was mich am Cayman GT4 aber richtig stören würde, wären die Türschlaufen.





Ich finde, so Türschlaufen sind ein Traum und ich wünschte, Renault würde sowas anbieten. Die würden super zu den Gurten von meinem Auto passen. Insbesondere, da sie genauso toll gelb sind, wie meine Gurte! :0)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2015)

Direkt neben den Schaltern für die elektrischen Fensterheber entlarven die Dinger sich jedenfalls als reines Designfeature. Aber wenn es gefällt, warum nicht?


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2015)

Is doch egal. Für mich zählt die Optik. Kein Mensch wird in der Lage sein, den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen elektrischem Fensterheber und mechanischer Kurbel zu erfahren. Möglicherweise sind die elektronischen Komponenten mittlerweile sogar leichter als die rein mechanische Ausführung. 

Wenn Porsche das Konzept wirklich ernst nehmen würde, müssten sie Makralonscheiben mit Schiebefensterchen verbauen.


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2015)

Siehe Abarth 695.


----------



## BlackNeo (27. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Es wird halt immer gemeckert
> Im PFF haben beim 991 GT3 alle gemeckert, dass es kein Manuelles Getriebe gibt und nun das es kein PDK gibt.



Naja, für die, die ein manuelles Getriebe wollten, gibts jetzt den Cayman GT4 und für die, die PDK wollen, kommt dann irgendwann ein Cayman GT4 RS.

Passt doch^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Nein der wird nicht auf der Rennstrecke bewegt, der 458 aber auch nicht.
> Ein S ist einfach kein GT4
> Der GT4  wird nach 15-20 Jahren einfach selterner sein als der S



Die Personen werde ich nie verstehen, die sich so ein Auto kaufen, das aber nie artgerecht bewegen 
Das sind meistens (nicht immer) auch die Prollos, im Gegensatz zu denen, die ihr Auto auch auf der Rennstrecke bewegen. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt.
Ist mir schon oft aufgefallen.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2015)

Die vorher bemängelte "komische Sichtweise" hast glaube ich eher Du und nicht s-icon.  Was bedeutet denn für Dich "artgerecht"? Mein Vater fährt momentan einen CLS 63 AMG und gurkt mit dem Teil in der Regel im Münchner Stadtverkehr rum. Das Auto hat noch nie eine Rennstrecke gesehen und wird das auch nie und längere Strecken kommen maximal am Wochenende vor. Trotzdem ist mein Vater von dem Auto begeistert und mit knapp 60 nun wahrlich kein "Proll" sondern fährt seit Jahren die Autos die ihn faszinieren. Da war von nem Zweisitzer bis zu nem SUV schon alles dabei.

Wenn der Fahrer glücklich ist, ist IMHO alles ok. Was die "anderen" sagen kann dem Fahrer von nem GT4 eigentlich herzlich egal sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die vorher bemängelte "komische Sichtweise" hast glaube ich eher Du und nicht s-icon.



Das sehe ich auch so. Soll doch jeder das Auto fahren worauf er Bock hat und wo er Bock hat.
Sonst dürften auch 90 % der Supersportler-Motorradfahrer Prolls sein, weil sie ihre Maschine ja nicht auf die Rennstrecke schicken.


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2015)

Also ich würde nen Porsche GT3 auch fahren, wenn ich damit nie auf ne Rennstrecke gehen würde.


----------



## Zoon (27. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was man am Rühen im Getriebe toll findet. Das ist echt Yesterday.



Du fährst doch nen Megane RS dann ist das Fahrzeug auch echt Yesterday   Stell dir nun deinen RS mit nem Automatikgetriebe vor so wie es Renault  Momentan anbietet, das wäre die gleiche Negativentwicklung wie sie beim  Clio RS zu sehen war. Aber Türschlaufen statt Griffe willst du haben das ist doch auch echt Yesterday 






keinnick schrieb:


> Mein Vater fährt momentan einen CLS 63 AMG und gurkt mit dem Teil in der Regel im Münchner Stadtverkehr rum. Das Auto hat noch nie eine Rennstrecke gesehen ...



Naja der ist auch eher ein Power Cruiser, dass er damit nie aufn Track geht ist da schon Ok. Dafür freut der sich wohl jeden Tag aufs neue auf das Anlassen mit satten Sound und dass er deswegen immer gutgelaunt auf Arbeit ankommt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Is doch egal. Für mich zählt die Optik. Kein Mensch wird in der Lage sein, den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen elektrischem Fensterheber und mechanischer Kurbel zu erfahren. Möglicherweise sind die elektronischen Komponenten mittlerweile sogar leichter als die rein mechanische Ausführung.
> 
> Wenn Porsche das Konzept wirklich ernst nehmen würde, müssten sie Makralonscheiben mit Schiebefensterchen verbauen.


Es hat schon seinen Grund warum die keine Makrolon Scheiben verbauen. Wärst du schonmal in einem Auto mit Makrolonscheiben mitgefahren wüsstest du warum. Da ist selbst Schalensitz und 6 Punkt Gurt alltagstauglicher. Es ist dann einfach übels laut und die im Sommer an der Ampel ist es wie in der Sauna wenn du keine Klima hast. Makrolonscheiben kann mqn eigentlich nur machen wenn das Auto zu 100 Prozent nur Rennstrecke sieht.


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2015)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Es gibt einfach Menschen die spaß an schönen und seltenen Dingen haben
Und es geht sogar noch komischer:

Unsere Reservierungsvormerkung für den GT3 RS wurde in eine Bestellung umgewandelt.
Das Auto wird aber weder gefahren noch angemeldet sondern dient als reine Kapitalanlage


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Du fährst doch nen Megane RS dann ist das Fahrzeug auch echt Yesterday   Stell dir nun deinen RS mit nem Automatikgetriebe vor so wie es Renault  Momentan anbietet, das wäre die gleiche Negativentwicklung wie sie beim  Clio RS zu sehen war. Aber Türschlaufen statt Griffe willst du haben das ist doch auch echt Yesterday



Das Auto gab's halt nicht mit DKG und so. Ich hoffe mal, der nächste Megane wird mit Automatisiertem Schalten und Paddleshift angeboten. Und ja, ich halte das manuelle Schalten ala Rühren im Getriebe für veraltet. Ich glaube, dass man davon mehr und mehr abkommen wird. Das Auto selbst schalten zu lassen (mit der Möglichkeit bei Bedarf selbst zu schalten) dürfte wesentlich effizienter sein im Bezug auf Emission und Verbrauch als das herkömmliche Schalten per "Stick". Nicht umsonst sagt einem doch schon heute jedes halbwegs moderne Auto, wann man am verbrauchsgünsrigsten schalten soll.

Was den Clio RS angeht, nur weil Renault da ne couchige Automatik mit langen Schaltpausen verbaut hat, bedeutet nicht, dass ich das grundsätzlich schlecht finde. Das Schalten mit den Schaltsicheln macht echt Spaß. Mit nem schneller schaltendem System würde ich mir das eben auch im neuen Megane wünschen. Ich gehe sogar soweit zu sagen, ich wäre enttäuscht, wenn Renault den neuen Megane RS ohne Automatisiertes Getriebe (zumindest als Option) anbieten würde. 

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, ich würde mich immer gegen das herkömmliche manuelle Schalten entscheiden.


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]
> Es gibt einfach Menschen die spaß an schönen und seltenen Dingen haben
> Und es geht sogar noch komischer:
> 
> ...



Ich denke wenn Mitte 2016 das Verbot für Klappenauspuffe und die einheitliche Db Grenze eingeführt werden, werden solche Autos ohne Zulassung und mit 0 km verdammt wertvoll


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2015)

Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus der EU 
Außerdem wird es kein generelles Klappenverbot geben

Außerdem könnte man kurz davor über eine Anmeldung nachdenken, nur ist die derzeit nicht geplant.
Wenn man sich den Markt des 997 GT3RS anschaut nicht die schlechteste Investition


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2015)

Einen leisen Auspuff nachzurüsten sollte doch das geringste Problem sein, oder?



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es hat schon seinen Grund warum die keine Makrolon Scheiben verbauen.



Du hast meinen Einwand nicht verstanden. Es ging ja darum, dass das ganze Leichtbaugedöns nur BlingBling ist. Wirklich Sinn würde es nur machen, wenn man es wirklich richtig macht. Das dass aber nicht realistisch ist, ist dir ja selber aufgefallen.


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus der EU
> Außerdem wird es kein generelles Klappenverbot geben
> 
> Außerdem könnte man kurz davor über eine Anmeldung nachdenken, nur ist die derzeit nicht geplant.
> Wenn man sich den Markt des 997 GT3RS anschaut nicht die schlechteste Investition



Ja aber die EU ist trotzdem ziemlich groß und es wird viele Leute geben, die diesen Umstand nicht begrüßen


----------



## der_yappi (27. April 2015)

s-icon ist was Autos bestellen / kaufen / nutzen angeht noch verrückter (ohne Wertung, weder + noch - ) drauf als ITpassion


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Einen leisen Auspuff nachzurüsten sollte doch das geringste Problem sein, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast meinen Einwand nicht verstanden. Es ging ja darum, dass das ganze Leichtbaugedöns nur BlingBling ist. Wirklich Sinn würde es nur machen, wenn man es wirklich richtig macht. Das dass aber nicht realistisch ist, ist dir ja selber aufgefallen.



Selbst wenn man einen richtigen Tracktool Umbau hat, heißt es nicht das Makrolon Scheiben dazugehören. wenn überhaupt würde ich das als allerletzte Option sehen, und vorher lieber andere Sachen einbauen.


----------



## Beam39 (27. April 2015)

Bei uns hat gestern nen jüngeres Mädel 2 Kinder beim Einparken überfahren, eine 2 Jährige is gestorben. Ich frag mich allen Ernstes wie sowas passieren kann..


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2015)

Nicht er aber sein Vattern. Ein mal zulassen würde ich die Geldanlage aber schon, sonst wird der z.B. niemals ein Oldtimer und auch sonstiger Bestandschutz für zukünftige Gesetzesänderungen dürften nicht greifen.


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2015)

der_yappi schrieb:


> s-icon ist was Autos bestellen / kaufen / nutzen angeht noch verrückter (ohne Wertung, weder + noch - ) drauf als ITpassion



Für mich bleibt nur ein VW, ein BMW Diesel und ein altes Mercedes Cabrio übrig

Der Rest gehört meinem Vater oder Bruder


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2015)

"Ein altes Mercedes Cabrio" beinhaltet als Sammelbezeichnung durchaus ein paar Modelle an denen ich mich erfreuen könnte.


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2015)

Nur ein einfacher CLK 200k aus 2008


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was issn zur Zeit eigentlich so die Regelung wenn man mit zu lautem Auspuff angehalten wird?



Das Auto wird umgehend der Verwertung zugeführt!


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2015)

Das ist ja nicht alt. Ich dachte bei "alt" so in Richtung Pagode oder direkten Nachfolger.


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das Auto wird umgehend der Verwertung zugeführt!



Während der Fahrer mit 100 Stockhieben auf dem Rathausplatz bestraft wird.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]
> Es gibt einfach Menschen die spaß an schönen und seltenen Dingen haben
> Und es geht sogar noch komischer:
> 
> ...


Aber jahrelang nie bewegen? 
Ist doch auch der falsche Weg, da würdr ich lieber einen mit wenig Kilometer kaufen als einen der nie gelaufen ist.


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2015)

Ist seine Entscheidung da misch ich mich nicht ein.
Für das Geld würde ich mir andere Autos kaufen.


----------



## Makalar (27. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt nur ein VW, ein BMW Diesel und ein altes Mercedes Cabrio übrig
> 
> Der Rest gehört meinem Vater oder Bruder



"Nur"  
In den meisten Branchen wird es schon mit einem davon schwer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die vorher bemängelte "komische Sichtweise" hast glaube ich eher Du und nicht s-icon.  Was bedeutet denn für Dich "artgerecht"? Mein Vater fährt momentan einen CLS 63 AMG und gurkt mit dem Teil in der Regel im Münchner Stadtverkehr rum. Das Auto hat noch nie eine Rennstrecke gesehen und wird das auch nie und längere Strecken kommen maximal am Wochenende vor. Trotzdem ist mein Vater von dem Auto begeistert und mit knapp 60 nun wahrlich kein "Proll" sondern fährt seit Jahren die Autos die ihn faszinieren. Da war von nem Zweisitzer bis zu nem SUV schon alles dabei.
> 
> Wenn der Fahrer glücklich ist, ist IMHO alles ok. Was die "anderen" sagen kann dem Fahrer von nem GT4 eigentlich herzlich egal sein.



Ein CLS 63 ist auch sehr sehr weit entfernt von wirklich sportlich und nicht wirklich rennstreckentauglich.
Ein GT4 ist dafür entwickelt worden und wird von Porsche auch als solches verkauft.
Prollig sind auch eher die Fahrer von  höherpreisigen Fahrzeugen und bei denen hat sich meine Meinung schon oft bestätigt.
Im Gegensatz zu denen, die regelmäßig Trackdays fahren. Das sind nämlich solche, die dich auch mit deren Auto fahren lassen und mit denen man problemlos diskutieren kann, ohne dass die sich aufspielen, nur weil sie ein Auto mit 10fachem Wert fahren. Einfach, weil die das Auto nicht als Statussymbol gekauft haben.
So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen in dem Bereich.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bei uns hat gestern nen jüngeres Mädel 2 Kinder beim Einparken überfahren, eine 2 Jährige is gestorben. Ich frag mich allen Ernstes wie sowas passieren kann..



Bei uns hat vor einiger Zeit ne Frau rückwärts ausgeparkt, hat eine ältere Dame dabei erwischt, die kam unters Auto und die Frau ist zuerst mit einem Hinter- und dann mit einem Vorderreifen über sie drübergefahren und dann einfach weggefahren.
Hat dann später natürlich behauptet, dass sie nichts gemerkt hätte. Das glaubt sie doch selber nicht. Wenn man mit beiden Achsen über ein Hindernis, in der Größe eines Menschen, drüberfährt, spürt man das doch wohl.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein CLS 63 ist auch sehr sehr weit entfernt von wirklich sportlich und nicht wirklich rennstreckentauglich.
> Ein GT4 ist dafür entwickelt worden und wird von Porsche auch als solches verkauft.
> Prollig sind auch eher die Fahrer von  höherpreisigen Fahrzeugen und bei denen hat sich meine Meinung schon oft bestätigt.
> Im Gegensatz zu denen, die regelmäßig Trackdays fahren. Das sind nämlich solche, die dich auch mit deren Auto fahren lassen und mit denen man problemlos diskutieren kann, ohne dass die sich aufspielen, nur weil sie ein Auto mit 10fachem Wert fahren. Einfach, weil die das Auto nicht als Statussymbol gekauft haben.
> So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen in dem Bereich.



Sorry, es mag ja sein, dass ein CLS 63 AMG nicht für Trackdays geeignet ist (dafür wurde er in dem Fall auch nicht gekauft) aber warum schließt Du auf Grund des Fahrzeugs auf den Menschen dahinter ("Prollig sind auch eher die Fahrer von höherpreisigen Fahrzeugen")? Ist das Neid? Ich glaube nicht, denn Ihr habt doch selbst das Grundstück voller BMW und nem Benz stehen. Deine Sichtweise erinnert mich daran, als würde ich sagen, dass die Leute, die hier von "sportlicher Fahrweise" sprechen aber mit nem 150-200PS Kleinwagen über die Nordschleife fahren, nicht ernstzunehmen sind. Soll doch jeder machen wie er mag. Ich mische mich nicht in die Autowahl von anderen ein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sorry, es mag ja sein, dass ein CLS 63 AMG nicht für Trackdays geeignet ist (dafür wurde er in dem Fall auch nicht gekauft) aber warum schließt Du auf Grund des Fahrzeugs auf den Menschen dahinter ("Prollig sind auch eher die Fahrer von höherpreisigen Fahrzeugen")? Ist das Neid? Ich glaube nicht, denn Ihr habt doch selbst das Grundstück voller BMW stehen. Deine Sichtweise erinnert mich daran, als würde ich sagen, dass die Leute, die hier von "sportlicher Fahrweise" sprechen aber mit nem 150-200PS Kleinwagen über die Nordschleife fahren, nicht ernstzunehmen sind. Soll doch jeder machen wie er mag. Ich mische mich nicht ein die Autowahl von anderen ein.



Ich schrieb ja, dass es meine eigenen Erfahrungswerte sind 
Wenn ich z.B. in Bremen, Hamburg, Ruhrgebiet etc. bin, bestätigt sich meine Sichtweise immer wieder. 
Da ist es wirklich min. jeder zweite, der sich mit Ferrari, Aston und Co. daneben benimmt.
Diejenigen, die ich (teilweise regelmäßig) auf Trackdays antreffe legen so ein Verhalten (zu 95%) nicht an den Tag.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2015)

Ok, jetzt verstehe ich wie es gemeint war.  Die, die Du auf Trackdays antriffst fahren im Gegensatz zu den anderen vermutlich zu 99,99% auch keine Miet-/Vorführwagen von Tamsen in HH. Anders sieht es evtl. bei den Kisten aus die Du rund um HH bei Dir da oben triffst.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2015)

Weil es gerade vorher ja ein Thema war:

MaximilianstraÃŸe: Fahrzeug rast in Personengruppe | MÃ¼nchen Zentrum


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Also an dem Teil ist absolut nichts elektronisches dran o.O
> Kein Transponder für die Zentralverriegelung und auch sonst nichts... Ne Glühbirne hat er, und für die sollte ich mal die Batterie wechseln, und dabei hab ich mir den genauer angeschaut. Plastikschale, Metallteil vorne dran, VW Logo. Sonst hat der nichts zu bieten.


Habe grade mit einem Kollegen von VW gesprochen. Dem ist nicht bekannt das es einen Lupo ohne Wegfahrsperre gibt. Entweder dein Lupo ist geklaut oder du hast den Transponder einfach nicht gefunden.  



Beam39 schrieb:


> Bei uns hat gestern nen jüngeres Mädel 2 Kinder  beim Einparken überfahren, eine 2 Jährige is gestorben. Ich frag mich  allen Ernstes wie sowas passieren kann..


Heuzutage bekommt jeder einen Führerschein. Entweder man hat Geld oder kann gut Sch***** lut*****. Die Fahrprüfung kann man auch eigentlich abschaffen. Find ich schlimm sowas.



watercooled schrieb:


> Was issn zur Zeit eigentlich so die Regelung wenn man mit zu lautem Auspuff angehalten wird?


Zurückschalten, Vollgas und abhauen. Dann ausmachen, rollen lassen und irgendwo unauffällig parken. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja, dass es meine eigenen Erfahrungswerte sind
> Wenn ich z.B. in Bremen, Hamburg, Ruhrgebiet etc. bin, bestätigt sich meine Sichtweise immer wieder.
> Da ist es wirklich min. jeder zweite, der sich mit Ferrari, Aston und Co. daneben benimmt.
> Diejenigen, die ich (teilweise regelmäßig) auf Trackdays antreffe legen so ein Verhalten (zu 95%) nicht an den Tag.


Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Auf Trackdays sind meistens Leute, die auf dem Boden geblieben sind. Die essen auch mit so einem ärmlichen A3 Fahrer am gleichen Tisch ne Pommes Bratwurst und unterhalten sich mit einem. Die teuren Autos sind auch meistens vom Rennstreckenbetrieb ein wenig mitgenommen, das bleibt nicht aus.
Solche Möchtegerns, die nach einer Runde den Staubwedel rausholen und ihr Edelfahrzeug wieder abstauben trifft man da normalerweise nicht an. Das sind dann auch die, die von ihrer Gefolgschaft bewundert werden wollen, was sie für ein tolles Auto haben. Solche würden nicht mal auf die Idee kommen mit mir ein Wort zu wechseln.

Der eine hat aufm Trackday vom DSK bei seinem 997 erstmal ganz stumpf ne GoPro Halterung mit ner Spax an die Stoßstange geschraubt, weil der Kleber nicht gehalten hat. Da fühle ich mich wohl!


----------



## McZonk (27. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die ich (teilweise regelmäßig) auf Trackdays antreffe legen so ein Verhalten (zu 95%) nicht an den Tag.


Andere lassen alte Gummis auf öffentlichen Straßen in Qualm aufgehen und filmen sich dabei.  
Nichts für ungut, aber andere Leute (und damit meine ich eine Gruppe im Ganzen) aufgrund ihres Fahrzeugs im Verhalten abzustempeln, ist imho schon recht weit hergeholt, aber auch sicher nicht unbedingt Thema dieses Threads.

Themenwechsel: Den Heli-Einsatz bei Ingolstadt hatte ich gestern Abend noch mitbekommen. Schlimm zu sehen, was dahinter steckte.


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2015)

Das habe auch gelesen, aber eine sichere Quelle hab ich nicht zur Hand.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2015)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach Leute  Die Frage war eigentlich ernst gemeint
> Habe nämlich vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen das eine zu laute AGA kein Punktegrund ist.


Wie wäre es mit der Alternative: Eine AGA mit Zulassung drunterbauen? Die darf dann so laut brüllen, wie sie will.  Schallmessungen vor Ort kann man eigentlich immer erfolgreich anfechten, wenn die nicht grade von Tüv oder Dekra im Auftrag gemacht wurden.


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf Trackdays sind meistens Leute, die auf dem Boden geblieben sind. Die essen auch mit so einem ärmlichen A3 Fahrer am gleichen Tisch ne Pommes Bratwurst und unterhalten sich mit einem. Die teuren Autos sind auch meistens vom Rennstreckenbetrieb ein wenig mitgenommen, das bleibt nicht aus.
> Solche Möchtegerns, die nach einer Runde den Staubwedel rausholen und ihr Edelfahrzeug wieder abstauben trifft man da normalerweise nicht an. Das sind dann auch die, die von ihrer Gefolgschaft bewundert werden wollen, was sie für ein tolles Auto haben. Solche würden nicht mal auf die Idee kommen mit mir ein Wort zu wechseln.



Wagen pflegen würde ich immer,egal welches Auto.
Mein Vater hat 1991 mit einem 7 Jahre alten Ford Fiesta angefangen, arrogant ist er bestimmt nicht
Sein Chef meinte damals zu ihm: Wenn du fleißig arbeitest, wirst du dir auch mal so einen(Porsche) leisten können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Alternative: Eine AGA mit Zulassung drunterbauen? Die darf dann so laut brüllen, wie sie will.  Schallmessungen vor Ort kann man eigentlich immer erfolgreich anfechten, wenn die nicht grade von Tüv oder Dekra im Auftrag gemacht wurden.



Beim Benziner: OK
Beim Diesel lässt sich damit kein Klang holen, da muss es schon ne Eigenanfertigung sein wenn man etwas Klang rausholen möchte  
Siehe AGA welche ich mit nem Bekannten für einen A6 gebaut habe: Audi A6 2.5 TDI straight pipe 3 Zoll Downpipe - YouTube 

Die Strafen für eine nicht eingetragene AGA sind vor ein paar Monaten gesenkt worden, soweit ich weiß.
Es gibt soweit ich weiß keine Punkte mehr.


----------



## Beam39 (27. April 2015)

> Themenwechsel: Den Heli-Einsatz bei Ingolstadt hatte ich gestern Abend noch mitbekommen. Schlimm zu sehen, was dahinter steckte.



Meine Freundin hat mir vorhin gesagt dass das ne Freundin von ihr war 0o. Sie hat mit ihrer kleineren Schwester geschrieben, die meinte wohl ihre Schwester seie danach selber sofort umgekippt.

Sone Situation is absolut beschissen für sie - keine Frage. Aber ich würde nur zu gern wissen wie man 2 Kinder übersehen kann wenn man vorwärts auf nen Stellplatz fährt.. Ist sie vielleicht einfach zu schnell eingebogen oder hatte sie ihr Handy in der Hand?

Abgesehen davon dass man 2 kleine Kinder diesen Alters nicht unbeaufsichtigt lässt.

Dass ist der Grund warum ich sofort vom Gas gehe und bremsbereit bin wenn ich Kinder in der Nähe sehe.


----------



## aloha84 (28. April 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat mir vorhin gesagt dass das ne Freundin von ihr war 0o. Sie hat mit ihrer kleineren Schwester geschrieben, die meinte wohl ihre Schwester seie danach selber sofort umgekippt.
> 
> Sone Situation is absolut beschissen für sie - keine Frage. Aber ich würde nur zu gern wissen wie man 2 Kinder übersehen kann wenn man vorwärts auf nen Stellplatz fährt.. Ist sie vielleicht einfach zu schnell eingebogen oder hatte sie ihr Handy in der Hand?
> 
> ...



Wirklich tragisch.
Da können viele Sachen zusammen kommen, zu schnell  eingebogen, die Kinder sollen ja auf dem Boden mit Kreide gemalt haben,  also kommt vielleicht noch ein toter Winkel o.ä. dazu.
Schlimm für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## s-icon (28. April 2015)

Eben zwei Chromtürpins eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (28. April 2015)

Not bad


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. April 2015)

Sieht doch über nach ATU Chrom zierleistentuning aus...


----------



## keinnick (28. April 2015)

Sieht IMHO besser aus als vorher, auch wenn ich kein Fan von "Chrom" bin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

Gibt doch schlimmeres, wenn es zum Rest passt ist doch ok. Wohl dem für den es quasi kein Zubehör gibt , war mir bei meinen Kisten öfters so gegangen aber man spart Geld


----------



## s-icon (28. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sieht doch über nach ATU Chrom zierleistentuning aus...



Sind aber Originalteile
Das Ding ist auch nur 1cm groß, finde ich als Eyecatcher nicht schlecht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sieht doch über nach ATU Chrom zierleistentuning aus...


Seit wann sieht ein serienmäßiger Daimler nach ATU aus?  Das sind bestimmt original Daimler Pins, Zubehör würde nicht so gut passen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Seit wann sieht ein serienmäßiger Daimler nach ATU aus?  Das sind bestimmt original Daimler Pins, Zubehör würde nicht so gut passen.



Nur weil es Original ist, muss es nicht zwangsläufig gut und nicht nach ATU aussehen 
Wären die Dinger matt, würde es hochwertiger aussehen. So könnten die auch von einem alten Polo oder Corsa stammen


----------



## s-icon (28. April 2015)

Wäre es matt würde es aber nicht zu den Chromdetails des Exterieurs passen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

Damals bei meinem Audi hatte ich mir welche aus Holz angefertigt und passend gebeizt. Matt? Nee das wirkt nicht hochwertiger


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wäre es matt würde es aber nicht zu den Chromdetails des Exterieurs passen



Die Stöpsel sind ja auch im Interieur


----------



## s-icon (28. April 2015)

Liegt aber direkt am Chrom Fensterrahmen
Als nächstes kommen irgendwann Alu Pedale.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. April 2015)

Hoffentlich nicht Chrom Pedale.


----------



## s-icon (28. April 2015)

Die originalen aus dem Sportpaket
Mercedes-Benz Sportpedalanlage aus Edelstahl bei Automatik A0002900501


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2015)

Ich hab nicht Mal Türpins ... Nur noch die versenkte LED.


----------



## s-icon (29. April 2015)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde Türpins recht nützlich.
Beim Phaeton habe ich keine.
Da muss ich immer warten bis die LED blinkt um zu wissen, ob ich abgeschlossen habe.
Wenn ich am Türgriff ziehe geht es danke Keyless Go wieder auf.

Mal was anderes, nach 3 schwarzen und einem grauen Auto will ich mal etwas Farbe ins spiel bringen.
Aber welche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2015)

4! 

Die anderen sind so langweilig und werden eigentlich nur von Rentnern benutzt


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2015)

Ich wäre für dieses lila!

Novavozila.ba: Foto: Ljubi?asti Audi RS6 sa 21-in?nim mat crnim felgama

Der RS6 in der Farbe sieht einfach nur grandios aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht Mal Türpins ... Nur noch die versenkte LED.



Die sind ja eigentlich auch nutzlos.
Ich hab die noch nie in irgendeiner Art benötigt.
Von mir aus müsste an der Stelle gar nix in der Türverkleidung eingebaut sein.


----------



## Ruptet (29. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde Türpins recht nützlich.
> Beim Phaeton habe ich keine.
> Da muss ich immer warten bis die LED blinkt um zu wissen, ob ich abgeschlossen habe.
> Wenn ich am Türgriff ziehe geht es danke Keyless Go wieder auf.
> ...



Der zweite oder dritte.


----------



## taks (29. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nummer 2


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, nach 3 schwarzen und einem grauen Auto will ich mal etwas Farbe ins spiel bringen.
> Aber welche?


Nummer 4.


----------



## keinnick (29. April 2015)

Weder noch. Ich mag keine von den Farben aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.  Gestern hat ein 5er BMW in nem "Braun Metallic" neben mir geparkt. Keine Ahnung wie die Farbe heißt aber der Wagen sah damit echt gut aus. 

Edit: Lt. BMW-Konfigurator könnte es "Frozen Bronze metallic" gewesen sein.


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2015)

Bei meinem Händler stand letztens nen RS6 in irgendeiner Effektlackierung auf dem Hof. Je nach Winkel war der tiefdunkelblau, dunkelsilber oder schwarz... Das hatte richtig was . Wenn ichs Geld für sonen Hobel hätte, dann würde der so lackiert werden .


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2015)

Ich würde ihn auch eher blau machen, so wie diesen BMW


----------



## Kusanar (29. April 2015)

Alles, aber bloss kein Kackebraun...


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. April 2015)

Die Farbe von dem M4 erinnert mich an irgendwas, ich komm bloß nicht drauf was


----------



## Kusanar (29. April 2015)

Das hier vielleicht ???


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Weder noch. Ich mag keine von den Farben aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.  Gestern hat ein 5er BMW in nem "Braun Metallic" neben mir geparkt. Keine Ahnung wie die Farbe heißt aber der Wagen sah damit echt gut aus.
> 
> Edit: Lt. BMW-Konfigurator könnte es "Frozen Bronze metallic" gewesen sein.



"Frozen" Lacke sind immer seidenmatt.
Wenn es sonst keine Farbe gibt, die dem Braun ähnelt, könnte es auch eine Individual Farbe sein.


----------



## keinnick (29. April 2015)

Ja, das frozen bzw. matt kam schon hin, falls es keine Folie war. Sah ziemlich cool aus in der Sonne.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. April 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Das hier vielleicht ???


Ne, kann sein dass es ne Maus oder so auch, das war auf jeden Fall auch so mit dem blau und schwarz, ich schau mal noch ob mir einfällt was es war.


----------



## Zoon (29. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, nach 3 schwarzen und einem grauen Auto will ich mal etwas Farbe ins spiel bringen.
> Aber welche?
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht sogar ein A6 mal wieder geil aus als die ewigen 3462389464234 verschiedenen Grau und Weißtöne


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2015)

Auch so ein RS6 an geil aussehen ​Jon Olsson's 1,000-HP Audi RS6 Avant Is A DTM Fever Dream


----------



## XE85 (29. April 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Edit: Lt. BMW-Konfigurator könnte es "Frozen Bronze metallic" gewesen sein.



Jatoba ist auch ein Braunton.

Ist aber immer schwirig das zu bestimmen da man mittels Individual Lack so ziemlich jede Farbe haben kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich, ich finde Türpins recht nützlich.
> Beim Phaeton habe ich keine.
> Da muss ich immer warten bis die LED blinkt um zu wissen, ob ich abgeschlossen habe.
> Wenn ich am Türgriff ziehe geht es danke Keyless Go wieder auf.
> ...



Aufn jeden Fall die 4 aber mit anderen Felgen, die sind pottenhässlich.


----------



## s-icon (29. April 2015)

Ein RS6 liegt bei 30tkm p.a. nicht im Budget
Felgentechnisch hab ich ja nicht sooo viel Auswahl bei Audi.
Hab heute beim Audihändler einen in Sepangblau metallic gesehn, ich glaub das wirds.

http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/110/9009/53728438/img-1379-3996368626286553670.JPG

Morgen bekomme ich über das wochenende einen A6, leider nur mit dem kleinen 3l diesel


----------



## tsd560ti (29. April 2015)

Gibts vielleicht auch ein etwas dunkleres Blau oder etwas Richtung Eisblau? 
Auf dem Foto finde ich den Farbton etwas langweilig bzw. in keiner Hinsicht besonders.
Ist meiner Meinung nach aber schöner als die Brauntöne


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2015)

Für den A6 gibt es doch genug Felgen, die gut aussehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2015)

So muss ein A6 aussehen: http://img.pistonheads.com.s3-eu-we...avant-tdi-s-line-black-edition-S1298681-5.jpg 
Wobei die Farbe halt extrem teuer ist.

Schade, dass Audi nicht von den hohen ETs abrückt. Das lässt nur wenig Spielraum für konkave Felgen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2015)

Teuer und sieht aus wie jedes andere Grau und silber auch. Geht in der Masse komplett unter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2015)

Finde ich nicht. In echt wirkt das ganz anders als normales Grau. 
Sieht wirklich sehr hochwertig aus


----------



## s-icon (29. April 2015)

Mein aktueller 5er ist grau und gerade da würde ich gern von weg


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. In echt wirkt das ganz anders als normales Grau.
> Sieht wirklich sehr hochwertig aus



Fotos sind immer so eine Sache, so wirkt es halt normal.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mein aktueller 5er ist grau und gerade da würde ich gern von weg



Hat der nicht diesen grauton?

http://img.bmw-syndikat.de/gallery/24/919/276059_bmw-syndikat_bild_high.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2015)

Generell wäre bei so einem Wagen ein dezenter Farbton am ehesten passend wenn es nicht gerade ein krawalliges RS Modell ist. So in Richtung Königsblau oder Seegrün wäre ev. was, wobei ich von Ford das Electric Orange Metallic oder Smaragdgrün ja ganz geil finde.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile immer noch nicht an das Schwarz gewöhnt auch wenn es bei Sonnenlicht einen violetten Effekt hat


----------



## s-icon (29. April 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Hat der nicht diesen grauton?
> 
> http://img.bmw-syndikat.de/gallery/24/919/276059_bmw-syndikat_bild_high.jpg



War f11 Spacegrau
http://www.sport-wheels.de/bilder/2011dsc02989_1314012021.jpg


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. April 2015)

Ich mag Grau.


----------



## Klutten (29. April 2015)

Spacegrau ist genial. Die wird mein nächster 5er auch wieder bekommen.


----------



## dsdenni (29. April 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> War f11 Spacegrau
> http://www.sport-wheels.de/bilder/2011dsc02989_1314012021.jpg


Finde die Farbe genial! 
Aber jeder mag halt was anderes [emoji2]


----------



## s-icon (29. April 2015)

Mir gefällt es ja auch, aber ein bisschen Farbe kann ja nicht schaden. Sind ja nur 3 Jahre.


----------



## Seabound (30. April 2015)

Also, um nochmal die Diskussion von vor 2-3 Tagen, mit den Nordschleifenaufklebern aufzugreifen. Ich habe die ideale Lösung gefunden, für alle, die noch nie auf der Nordschleife waren, aber trotzdem so nen coolen Aufkleber am Auto hätten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Also, um nochmal die Diskussion von vor 2-3 Tagen, mit den Nordschleifenaufklebern aufzugreifen. Ich habe die ideale Lösung gefunden, für alle, die noch nie auf der Nordschleife waren, aber trotzdem so nen coolen Aufkleber am Auto hätten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dort hätte ja auch Unkwon Speed Kingdom stehen können


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich mag Grau.



Klar fährst ja auch ein Koffer in der langweilisten Farbe der Welt, da muss man dies auch irgendwie rechtfertigen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Mai 2015)

Ne fand ich vorher auch schon gut. Is nich einer von dein NX sElber grau? Oder gewesen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2015)

Es geht nix über weiß!


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Mai 2015)

Es geht nix über schwarz! Passt immer und sieht imo edel aus. Kommt aber auch auf das Auto an. So ein Mustang sieht in rot umwerfend aus. Was gar nicht geht ist orange, brrr.


----------



## Lee (3. Mai 2015)

Hat von euch mal jemand den Vergleich gehabt? Im Sommer verfluche ich mein schwarzes Auto jeden Tag aufs neue, weil es sich so unfassbar schnell aufheizt und einfach nicht kühl wird. Sind da anders gefärbte Wägen (insbesondere weiße) besser oder geben die sich da nichts.

Blöderweise sind nahezu alle Autos die ich über längere Zeit gefahren bin schwarz gewesen. Das wäre aber für mich ein Grund mir kein schwarzes Auto mehr zu kaufen, wenn andere Farben spürbar besser sind.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne fand ich vorher auch schon gut. Is nich einer von dein NX sElber grau? Oder gewesen.



Das war nicht irgend ein grau, dass war Wehrmachtsgrau 
Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das grau/silber einfach eine stinkend langweilige Farbe ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Mai 2015)

Silber mag ich auch nicht. Aber grau finde ich mal gar nicht langweilig. Das satin grey vom m6 sieht auch mega sexy aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es geht nix über weiß!


Brrrr... Weiß ist ja nichtmal eine farbe, sondern ein zustand. 


Iconoclast schrieb:


> So ein Mustang sieht in rot umwerfend aus.


Rot  ist einfach nur undankbar, vor allem wenn es eine uni-farbe ist. Hatte  das mal auf`m golf und wenn man da nicht ab und zu mal was macht, wird  da auch ganz schnell ein rosè oder gar weiß draus.


> Was gar nicht geht ist orange, brrr.


Wenn es zum fahrzeug passt, wieso nicht? Einen sprinter orange zu lackieren ist freilich nonsense. 


Lee schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal jemand den Vergleich gehabt? Im Sommer verfluche ich mein schwarzes Auto jeden Tag aufs neue, weil es sich so unfassbar schnell aufheizt und einfach nicht kühl wird. Sind da anders gefärbte Wägen (insbesondere weiße) besser oder geben die sich da nichts.


Einen vergleich hatte ich zwar bis jetzt noch nicht, aber die haupt wärmequelle sind im sommer die plastikteile und ggf. ledersitze im auto. (stoff heizt nicht so)
Dagegen helfen dunkle scheiben bzw. wärmeschutz-verglasung (oder wie das heißt). Zudem solltest du dich mit dem heck gen sonne stellen, wenn machbar. (also die muß auf`s heck prasseln, wenn du wieder los fahren willst) Das nimmt einen großteil der wärme. (zumindest bei kombi`s bzw. transporter und co)
Und um die wärme schnellstens aus dem auto zu bekommen lasse ich auch nicht die klimaanlage einfach machen, sondern öffne die fenster so das die gröbste wärme dadurch raus geht. Den rest macht erst die klima. (geht freilich bei 5km fahrstrecke nicht-> da kannst du die klima gleich aus lassen)


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Mai 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn es zum fahrzeug passt, wieso nicht? Einen sprinter orange zu lackieren ist freilich nonsense.



Andere Folieren eine 250k Karre goldfarben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Brrrr... Weiß ist ja nichtmal eine farbe, sondern ein zustand.
> 
> )



Meinungen sind wie Arschelöcher. Jeder hat eins.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Hat von euch mal jemand den Vergleich gehabt? Im Sommer verfluche ich mein schwarzes Auto jeden Tag aufs neue, weil es sich so unfassbar schnell aufheizt und einfach nicht kühl wird. Sind da anders gefärbte Wägen (insbesondere weiße) besser oder geben die sich da nichts.
> 
> Blöderweise sind nahezu alle Autos die ich über längere Zeit gefahren bin schwarz gewesen. Das wäre aber für mich ein Grund mir kein schwarzes Auto mehr zu kaufen, wenn andere Farben spürbar besser sind.



Kann ich dir diesen Sommer beantworten 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Rot ist einfach nur undankbar, vor allem wenn es eine uni-farbe ist. Hatte das mal auf`m golf und wenn man da nicht ab und zu mal was macht, wird da auch ganz schnell ein rosè oder gar weiß draus.



Das haben Farben so an sich, wenn man die kein bisschen pflegt.
Und bei rot reicht auch alle paar Jahre mal polieren. So schnell verblasst das nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

Laut einer Freundin die über Lacke studiert ist rot grundsätzlich ein schwaches Pigment. Entsprechende Farben sind daher wirklich empfindlicher als Andere.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Mai 2015)

Was auch gut wärme abhält ist die oldschool alufolien sonnenblende für die scheibe. Bleicht auch nicht das Amatutrenbrett aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das haben Farben so an sich, wenn man die kein bisschen pflegt.


Das grün-metallic auf meinem passat sieht das dann wohl anders. Das hat unter mir noch nie irgendwelche pflege bekommen (außer steinschlag-reperatur) und es braucht nur regnen und schon glänzt er wieder.  Einfach nur unverwüstlich das zeug.


> Und bei rot reicht auch alle paar Jahre mal polieren. So schnell verblasst das nicht.


Schon mal über mehrere jahre ein rotes auto gefahren? Ich schon und ich kann dir sagen, sowas kommt mir nie wieder ins haus. (und auch nicht davor)
Für mich ist ein auto ein gebrauchsgegenstand und das letzte worauf ich lust hab, ist den lack zu polieren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was auch gut wärme abhält ist die oldschool alufolien sonnenblende für die scheibe. Bleicht auch nicht das Amatutrenbrett aus.


Kann ich nur beipflichten, das Teil ist ne top Erfindung


----------



## Seabound (3. Mai 2015)

Frontscheiben filtern schon seit ca. 300 Jahren UV-Strahlen. Manche Scheiben reflektieren die UV-Strahlen sogar. Da bleicht nix aus. Es sei denn, man hat ein ständig offenes Cabrio oder nen Oldtimer mit ner Millimeter dünnen uralten Frontscheibe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Schon mal über mehrere jahre ein rotes auto gefahren? Ich schon und ich kann dir sagen, sowas kommt mir nie wieder ins haus. (und auch nicht davor)
> Für mich ist ein auto ein gebrauchsgegenstand und das letzte worauf ich lust hab, ist den lack zu polieren.



Bekannte von mir fahren schon seit ca. 4 Jahren einen roten Golf 6.
Der steht immer draußen und sieht noch sehr gut aus, obwohl der auch nie poliert wurde.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Mai 2015)

Es wurden wohl auch ein paar Accounts geknackt (z.B. watercooled). Könnte auch damit zusammenhängen. 
Hauptsache die Diskussionen können jetzt normal weitergehen, ich mag übrigens das Dunkelblau vom GTR


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

Irgend ein Troll ist gerade etwas übermotiviert. Ich bitte daher Forenposts die vermeintlich von Mods kommen mal die Postzahl zu kontrollieren und nicht zu antworten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Es wurden wohl auch ein paar Accounts geknackt (z.B. *watercooled*). Könnte auch damit zusammenhängen.


Besagte Person spielt mit mir momentan Call of Duty. Von daher kann dies nicht sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bekannte von mir fahren schon seit ca. 4 Jahren einen roten Golf 6.
> Der steht immer draußen und sieht noch sehr gut aus, obwohl der auch nie poliert wurde.


Ja bei heutigen Farben ist das kein Thema mehr. Golf 2 und co waren ja schon nach nem Jahr Rosa.


----------



## s-icon (3. Mai 2015)

Schwarz uns Weiß sind sicher schöne Farben, aber nach jedem Regen in die Waschanlage muss nicht sein.




ASD_588 schrieb:


> Andere Folieren eine 250k Karre goldfarben




die Folie kostet doch keine 250k?


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> die Folie kostet doch keine 250k?



Ich weiß nicht wieso du das auf die Folie beziehst. Er meint die Karre.


----------



## s-icon (3. Mai 2015)

Danke, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Schwarz uns Weiß sind sicher schöne Farben, aber nach jedem Regen in die Waschanlage muss nicht sein.



Ne, ist dann ja schon nass. 

Weiß geht aber vom Dreck her. Schwarz ist da wesendlich anfälliger. Weiß ist nur immer blöde wenn man mit dreckigen Fingern draufpackt.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2015)

Oder man Fliegen begegnet.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja bei heutigen Farben ist das kein Thema mehr. Golf 2 und co waren ja schon nach nem Jahr Rosa.


Mein Opa fuhr bis vor zwei Jahren einen der ersten E30 in Rot. Stand ständig draußen. Am Ende waren faustgroße Löcher in den Schwellern und den Radhäusern, Hinterachsaufnahme war zum zweiten Mal weggegammelt, aber das Rot sah besser aus als bei manch aktuellem Neuwagen .
Bin übrigens jetzt auch froh, dass das Auto nicht mehr dunkelblau, sondern lichtsilber ist. Man merkt es jetzt schon in Sachen Hitze beim Einsteigen .


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

Habe heute den A6 Leihwagen zurückgegeben, irgendwie hat er mich nicht überzeugt.
Er kann alles und ich habe nichts zu bemängeln, allerdings fehlt etwas...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2015)

Im direkten Vergleich sind wir mit dem A6 als Auto deutlich zufriedener als mit dem 5er den er ersetzt hat(beides die Kombis). Weniger Verbrauch, bessere Rundumsicht, stabilerer Geradeauslauf(ja das gegenüber einem 5er mit Runflats tatsächlich ein Thema). Nur das Navi ist nicht so der Hit, vorallem in der Konfiguration ab Auslieferung.


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

Es ist wirklich ein Super Auto, aber für den Preis fehlt mir das besondere


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2015)

Die Gegenfrage wäre halt: Welches Auto in dem Preisbereich hat "das Besondere"? Als Firmenwagen und Lastenesel ist er jedenfalls prima. Für Besonders gibt es in der Familie neben Schwesterchens schwer misshandeltem KA noch zwei Youngtimer und zwei etwas jüngere Cabrios...


----------



## Beam39 (4. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein Super Auto, aber für den Preis fehlt mir das besondere



Das "Besondere" fehlt Audi halt im Allgemeinen. Klar - Verarbeitungstechnisch ziehen die Anderen den Kürzeren, aber es brauch mehr als Verarbeitung um besonders zu sein. 

Das hat Audi nicht, vielleicht wollen sie das auch gar nicht sondern wollen eben aufs Besondere verzichten und bauen lieber solide Allrounder. Wobei der neue TT wirklich sehr frischen Wind in die Palette bringt.

Audi war für mich schon immer so nen Mix aus BMW und Benz..


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Welches Auto in dem Preisbereich hat "das Besondere"?



Tesla, Maserati zB.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Tesla, Maserati zB.



Beides keine Lastesel, na gut der Tesla hat genug platz.....nur die Reichweite ist ein Problem. (Oder auch nicht.....je nach täglicher Strecke)
Ich finde man kann das gar nicht vergleichen, was soll denn dein Dienstwagen können?

Das ist so als wenn,
 ich sage:
"Ich geb den Golf wieder ab, da fehlt mir das Besondere..."
du fragst:
"Und was ist es jetzt geworden?"
ich:
"Porsche 918 Spyder!"


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

Das Problem ist wie bei der Wahl des CLKs ich brauche nichts, aber ich will haben

Fahrleistung sind 30tkm pro Jahr, also etwas über 100km täglich.
Platz für eine Laptoptasche und für mich.
Normaler Verbrauch.
Fahrzeug wird mit Werbung beklebt, also sollte es Sozialkompatibel sein, aber trotzdem auffällig.

Eigentlich reicht ein Smart


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2015)

Da hast du das nächste Problem --> "Sozialkompatibel".
Das kann ein Tasla S sein, "Schaut mal voll Öko! Ich tue auch was für die Umwelt!"
Da kannst du z.B.: den Masarati GT vergessen, weil die Kiste schon beim Anlassen einen automatischen Gasstoß von sich gibt, der nicht wirklich "Sozialkompatibel" ist.


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

Ne der GT scheidet eh aus, hätte bei Maserati, wenn überhaupt an Quattroporte, Ghibli Diesel gedacht.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Tesla, Maserati zB.


Ich sagte "in dem Preisbereich". Modell S fängt bei 80k an, der Ghibli bei 65k(wobei Vergleichsmodell in der Größe eher der Quddroporte mit 100k aufwärst wäre) und der A6 bei 40k. Oder hattest du vielleicht doch den A8 oder den RS6 gemeint, die wären eher in der Preisklasse der genannten Marken.

Zu Werbung und Sozial kompatibel passen dann tatsächlich die Stromer (i3 vll.) ganz gut und die sind auch definitiv "Besonders".


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ne der GT scheidet eh aus, hätte bei Maserati,  wenn überhaupt an Quattroporte, Ghibli Diesel gedacht.


Maserati mit Diesel, ist wie Mustang mit 4-Zylinder.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Maserati mit Diesel, ist wie Mustang mit 4-Zylinder.


Ey, ich spekulier nach wie vor auf die ersten Jahreswagen des Ecoboost Cabrios.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ey, ich spekulier nach wie vor auf die ersten Jahreswagen des Ecoboost Cabrios.



Nimm den V8.
Ja ich weiß, der Eco-boost ist gut (wirklich ausreichend, ohne ironie), aber wenn Mustang dann V8.


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sagte "in dem Preisbereich".



Ok, ich hätte schreiben sollen, dass der große 3L Diesel zur Auswahl steht und durch Leasing spielt der Kaufpreis, keine so große Rolle.

Der i3 ist technisch interessant, aber hässlich wie die Nacht




aloha84 schrieb:


> Maserati mit Diesel, ist wie Mustang mit 4-Zylinder.


Wenn porsche schon anfängt vierzylinder in Sportwagen zu verbauen...


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2015)

Porsche hat in seiner Historie schon oft 4-Zylinder verbaut.  z.B.: beim 356er, 914er, 944er etc.

Desweiteren baut Porsche, wie du schon sagst, "Sportwagen". 
Und Sportwagen kombinieren im Idealfall Eigenschaften wie Leichtbau und filigranes Design. 
Dazu passt ein 4-Zylinder schonmal besser, als zu einem Muscle bzw. Pony-Car.
Ein Mustang, Camaro, Challanger oder Charger sieht nunmal nicht nach 4-Zylinder aus.....da ist der V8, das was man erwartet und auch bekommt.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nimm den V8.
> Ja ich weiß, der Eco-boost ist gut (wirklich ausreichend, ohne ironie), aber wenn Mustang dann V8.


Es geht mir aber nicht um "wenn Mustang". Es geht mir um ein bezahlbares viersitziges Cabrio mit ausreichend Leistung. Und genau das kann der neue "Girlstang".
Und wenn ich ihn unter Umständen günstig bekomme weil alle so denken wie du hab ich da auch nichts gegen.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es geht mir aber nicht um "wenn Mustang". Es geht mir um ein bezahlbares viersitziges Cabrio mit ausreichend Leistung. Und genau das kann der neue "Girlstang".
> Und wenn ich ihn unter Umständen günstig bekomme weil alle so denken wie du hab ich da auch nichts gegen.



Ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung, jedem das seine.
Übrigens kann es auch passieren, dass der V8, wegen höherem Unterhalt, günstiger als Gebrauchter wird als der 4-Zylinder Turbo. *Spekulatius ess*


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn er billiger ist wird es doch ein V8, da bin ich schmerzfrei  .
 Aber da das Gedanken für frühestens 1 Jahr in der Zukunft sind kann sich die Lebenssituation ja eh noch drei mal ändern.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2015)

Müsste ich nicht jeden Tag 100km durch die Gegend gurken, und das auch selber bezahlen --> könnten wir nächstes Jahr beide Mustang fahren......aber so, leider nicht tragbar.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Mai 2015)

> Ist wie gesagt nur meine Meinung, jedem das seine.



Sehe ich irgendwo genauso, nur noch radikaler. In große Fahrzeuge gehören große Motoren.. Nen Mustang mit 4 Zylinder is nen Spiegelei ohne Eigelb.  Der 4 Zylinder kann auch doppelt soviel Leistung haben, trotzdem gehört da nen 8 Zylinder rein, einfach weil dass den Charakter des Fahrzeugs ausmacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein Super Auto, aber für den Preis fehlt mir das besondere



Audi S1 E2 Pikes Peak ist dann die richtige Wahl!  Die Laptoptasche kann man bestimmt am Käfig festmachen!  ...nur die Leasingrate wird wohl bei über 10000€ pro Monat liegen. 




s-icon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wie bei der Wahl des CLKs ich brauche nichts, aber ich will haben
> 
> Fahrleistung sind 30tkm pro Jahr, also etwas über 100km täglich.
> Platz für eine Laptoptasche und für mich.
> ...



Wenn du 100km täglich fährst, dann ist ein Smart sicher die total falsche Wahl. Außer du bist darauf aus ständig Leihwagen zu heizen.  Wenn du doch schon nen Benz hast warum dann nicht nen  C 400 4Matic T-Modell oder  C 450 AMG 4Matic T-Modell? Oder muss es ein Diesel sein?




Beam39 schrieb:


> Sehe ich irgendwo genauso, nur noch radikaler. In  große Fahrzeuge gehören große Motoren.. Nen Mustang mit 4 Zylinder is  nen Spiegelei ohne Eigelb.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Finde ich absolut nicht. So ein Audi 200 mit nem 2.2 Turbo mit 700 oder 800 PS ist einfach nur ein absolut brutales Gerät.  Und dann auf jeden Fall 2.2T hinten drankleben.


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das "Besondere" fehlt Audi halt im Allgemeinen. Klar - Verarbeitungstechnisch ziehen die Anderen den Kürzeren, aber es brauch mehr als Verarbeitung um besonders zu sein.
> 
> Das hat Audi nicht, vielleicht wollen sie das auch gar nicht sondern wollen eben aufs Besondere verzichten und bauen lieber solide Allrounder. Wobei der neue TT wirklich sehr frischen Wind in die Palette bringt.
> 
> Audi war für mich schon immer so nen Mix aus BMW und Benz..



Ich finde Audi so nichtssagend und langweilig, dass ich in den Autozeitungen noch nicht mal die Tests zu der Marke lese.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Mai 2015)

Die Herren hier sagen mir aber, dass Audi doch interessant ist
https://youtu.be/ATjJCODq8vA


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Die Herren hier sagen mir aber, dass Audi doch interessant ist
> https://youtu.be/ATjJCODq8vA



Ich frage mich nur wie lange die Kisten halten. Für den Alltagsbetrieb ist das vermutlich nix. Eher (wie im Video) für den kurzen "Einsatz" auf dem Mc Donalds Parkplatz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn man das gut von Anfang an aufbaut, dann kann man den im Alltag fahren ohne Probleme.  300PS pro Liter kann man heuzutage Standfest bekommen. Man muss halt ein wenig Geld in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Audi S1 E2 Pikes Peak ist dann die richtige Wahl!  Die Laptoptasche kann man bestimmt am Käfig festmachen!  ...nur die Leasingrate wird wohl bei über 10000€ pro Monat liegen.
> 
> Wenn du 100km täglich fährst, dann ist ein Smart sicher die total falsche Wahl. Außer du bist darauf aus ständig Leihwagen zu heizen.  Wenn du doch schon nen Benz hast warum dann nicht nen  C 400 4Matic T-Modell oder  C 450 AMG 4Matic T-Modell? Oder muss es ein Diesel sein?
> 
> Finde ich absolut nicht. So ein Audi 200 mit nem 2.2 Turbo mit 700 oder 800 PS ist einfach nur ein absolut brutales Gerät.  Und dann auf jeden Fall 2.2T hinten drankleben.



Den Audi musste ich erstmal googlen, Oldtimer sind nichts für mich

Der Smart war ein Scherz, aber wirklich so unzuverlässig?
Die neue C Klasse ist toll. Klingt doof,aber es ist eben "nur" eine C- Klasse.
Nein es muss kein Diesel sein, aber der Verbrauch sollte unter 10l sein.

Gar nicht mal so einfach.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2015)

Mustang EcoBoost


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

Hat so ein Tesla wirklich 700ps O.o


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hat so ein Tesla wirklich 700ps O.o



Für 2 Minuten, dann ist kaltfahren angesagt... E-Autos können im Moment die Spitzenleistung nur sehr sehr kurz abgeben.


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hat so ein Tesla wirklich 700ps O.o



Such ma bei YT nach"P85D Insane".


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für 2 Minuten, dann ist kaltfahren angesagt... E-Autos können im Moment die Spitzenleistung nur sehr sehr kurz abgeben.



Ich bin ja eher der Cruiser, Vollgas ist eher nichts für mich

Die YT Videos sind ja krank:O


----------



## marvinj (4. Mai 2015)

Hey 
Ich brauch mal euren Rat:
Ich habe ein 14 Jahre altes Auto, welches wunderbar gepflegt ist und ohne Probleme durch den TÜV kan. Allerdings hab ich ein kleines Problem mit der Lüftung/Klima - die stinkt leider. Habe bereits die Luftansaugung, den Pollnfilter und den Lüfter gereinigt, einmal mit Ozon suaber machen lassen und von Sonax so ein Zeug im Innenraum sprühen lassen. Nun riecht die Klima und die Lüftung nichtmehr (glaub ich) aber nach dem Aussschalten der Klima könnte ich von dem Geruch kotzen 
Weiß jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

Einmal zum Klimaservice und Klima immer 5min vor Fahrtende ausschalten hat bei mir geholfen.

Und ein angenehmer Duft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hey
> Ich brauch mal euren Rat:
> Ich habe ein 14 Jahre altes Auto, welches wunderbar gepflegt ist und ohne Probleme durch den TÜV kan. Allerdings hab ich ein kleines Problem mit der Lüftung/Klima - die stinkt leider. Habe bereits die Luftansaugung, den Pollnfilter und den Lüfter gereinigt, einmal mit Ozon suaber machen lassen und von Sonax so ein Zeug im Innenraum sprühen lassen. Nun riecht die Klima und die Lüftung nichtmehr (glaub ich) aber nach dem Aussschalten der Klima könnte ich von dem Geruch kotzen
> Weiß jemand eine Lösung?


Erstmal ne Stunde Auto laufen lassen, alle Fenster runter, Klima und Gebläse auf volle Leistung. Am besten an einem warmen, feuchten Tag.
Wenn das nix bringt dann mal richtig mit ContraSept reinigen. Dann sollte das normalerweise weg sein, außer du hast eine tote Ratte im Klimakasten liegen oder so.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2015)

Jaja, die Mercedes Qualität von heute.
Bzw. die nicht vorhandene Verarbeitungsqualität 
Wie kann ein Seitenschweller sowas von ungenau gefertigt sein 
Auf der anderen Seite sieht es übrigens ziemlich ähnlich aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Mai 2015)

Oh weh, sowas is natürlich bitter..



> Finde ich absolut nicht. So ein Audi 200 mit nem 2.2 Turbo mit 700 oder 800 PS ist einfach nur ein absolut brutales Gerät.  Und dann auf jeden Fall 2.2T hinten drankleben.



Der 5 Zylinder is auch ne Ausnahme


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jaja, die Mercedes Qualität von heute.
> Bzw. die nicht vorhandene Verarbeitungsqualität



Sei froh, dass es nichts ernstes ist 
Unser W203 hat damals nur Probleme gemacht, Komplettrost und nicht selten ging bei voller Fahrt die gesamte Elektronik aus. Klingt lustiger als es ist


----------



## computertod (4. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der 5 Zylinder is auch ne Ausnahme


jou, hatte ich in meinem Winterwagen (Audi 80), in verbindung mit Quattro DAS Fahrzeug fürn Winter 
er hätte nur in besserem Zustand sein müssen, dann wäre er jetzt noch da


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Mai 2015)

Das mit den 300 PS/L im Alltag glaube ich gerne. Man ruft ja die volle Leistung nicht ständig ab, ein Kumpel fährt mit rund 200 PS/L im R32 GTR, der Motor hält seit 50 k kilometern, und der hat es nicht so leicht, davon waren sicher viele Trackdays dabei. Halt nur vernünftiges Qualitätszeug verbaut, fast alles von HKS.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2015)

Bei 200PS pro Liter sind wir ja schon serienmäßig bald angekommen (Golf R400)
Und das wird auch haltbar sein 
Oder gibt's schon Serienautos mit der Literleistung, die mir gerade nicht einfallen ?


----------



## s-icon (4. Mai 2015)

180ps/l bei Mercedes


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Mai 2015)

Ja das Auto is ja net neu ne  von 93 oder so


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2015)

Ja Koenigsegg Regera – Wikipedia


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei 200PS pro Liter sind wir ja schon serienmäßig bald angekommen (Golf R400)
> Und das wird auch haltbar sein
> Oder gibt's schon Serienautos mit der Literleistung, die mir gerade nicht einfallen ?



Nur in UK, dafür schon seit ein paar Jahren 

Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X FQ-400: Lancer-Sonderserie mit über 400 PS - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jaja, die Mercedes Qualität von heute.
> Bzw. die nicht vorhandene Verarbeitungsqualität
> Wie kann ein Seitenschweller sowas von ungenau gefertigt sein
> Auf der anderen Seite sieht es übrigens ziemlich ähnlich aus.
> ...



Ist zu weit vorn montiert. Kann aber sein das man das nicht ändern kann. Beim 205 hatte ich noch keinen Schweller ab...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei 200PS pro Liter sind wir ja schon serienmäßig bald angekommen (Golf R400)
> Und das wird auch haltbar sein
> 
> 
> ...


Lancer Evo 10 FQ-400 

...verdammt Lee war schneller...


----------



## marvinj (4. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Einmal zum Klimaservice und Klima immer 5min vor Fahrtende ausschalten hat bei mir geholfen.
> 
> Und ein angenehmer Duft
> 
> ...



Jup, das mache ich immer  Danach falle ich aber immer um :O




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erstmal ne Stunde Auto laufen lassen, alle Fenster runter, Klima und Gebläse auf volle Leistung. Am besten an einem warmen, feuchten Tag.
> Wenn das nix bringt dann mal richtig mit ContraSept reinigen. Dann sollte das normalerweise weg sein, außer du hast eine tote Ratte im Klimakasten liegen oder so.



Ähm, kann ich das auch bei freier Fahrt tun? Also das Laufen lassen natürlich. 
Contra Sept habe ich schon öfters gehört, dann muss ich das wohl noch in Angriff nehmen. Ist aber wie gesagt nur nach Ausschalten der Klima. Hoffe es ist kein Tier


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2015)

Riecht es denn nach Verwesung oder hast du eher nen mehligen Geschmack im Mund? Bei ersterem wäre das Tier gar nicht so weit hergeholt ... Sollte man aber auch bei ausgebautem Pollenfilter und Rüssel in Schacht (jaja ich weiß  ) feststellen können... Was ist das für ne Karre?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das gleiche mit meiner Klima wenn ich sie einschalte für ungefähr 5-10 Minuten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist zu weit vorn montiert. Kann aber sein das man das nicht ändern kann. Beim 205 hatte ich noch keinen Schweller ab...



Habe die denn gar keine "Nasen" mehr ? Die müssen sich doch irgendwie zentrieren ?
Bau mal bitte nen Schweller beim nächstbesten 205 ab 
Beim neuen Passat z.B. kann man die gar nicht verkehrt anbauen, da die gar nicht verrasten, wenn nicht in der richtigen Position.

Beim nächsten Service spreche ich das mal an, warum Mercedes an solchen einfachen Aufgaben scheitert


----------



## aloha84 (5. Mai 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Nur in UK, dafür schon seit ein paar Jahren
> 
> Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X FQ-400: Lancer-Sonderserie mit über 400 PS - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT



Ist natürlich ein tolles Beispiel für Alltagstauglichkeit --> Ölwechsel alle 5000km!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Ähm, kann ich das auch bei freier Fahrt tun? Also das Laufen lassen natürlich.
> Contra Sept habe ich schon öfters gehört, dann muss ich das wohl noch in Angriff nehmen. Ist aber wie gesagt nur nach Ausschalten der Klima. Hoffe es ist kein Tier


Klar. Es sollten nur die Fenster unten sein, damit sich der Innenraum nicht abkühlt und die Klimaanlage die ganze Zeit auf maximale Leistung läuft.
Contrasept ist das beste. Gibt es bei deinem Daimlerhändler um die Ecke. Kombifilter raus, Klima auf max kalt und volles Gebläse und Fenster runter. Dann in die Luftansaugung/Gebläse sprühen. Sollte eigentlich 1 mal ausreichen. Wenn da schon richtig was drin gewachsen ist, dann hilft nur die aufwändige Reinigung.



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche mit meiner Klima wenn ich sie einschalte für ungefähr 5-10 Minuten


Man macht die einfach nie aus, dann passiert das auch nicht. Eine Klima, die ununterbrochen an ist, fängt nie an zu stinken. Und eine Reinigung kostet immer wesendlich mehr als die paar Cent Sprit, die man einspart.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich ein tolles Beispiel für Alltagstauglichkeit --> Ölwechsel alle 5000km!


Warum ist das nicht alltagtauglich? Ist nur nen Ölwechsel, keine Inspektion. Öl runter, Filter neu, Öl rauf und weiter. Dauert 20 Minuten und man kann drauf warten. Mit nem FQ400 fährt man auch sicher keine 10000km im Monat, außer man hat sehr viel Geld. Dann ist das mit dem Ölwechsel aber auch wieder egal.


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2015)

Vorallem sind 5.000 Kilometer Intervallen bei leistungsgesteigerten Motoren keine Seltenheit.


----------



## s-icon (5. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man macht die einfach nie aus, dann passiert das auch nicht. Eine Klima, die ununterbrochen an ist, fängt nie an zu stinken. Und eine Reinigung kostet immer wesendlich mehr als die paar Cent Sprit, die man einspart.



Ich habe den Tipp bekommen, die Klima immer kurz vor Fahrtende auszuschalten und die Lüfter laufen zu lassen, damit die Leitungen nicht Feucht abgestellt werden sondern kurz trocken gepustet werden.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Mai 2015)

Bei 30tkm im Jahr sind das schon 6 Wechsel, und ich gehe davon aus --> der nimmt kein 10W40?!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich habe den Tipp bekommen, die Klima immer kurz vor Fahrtende auszuschalten und die Lüfter laufen zu lassen, damit die Leitungen nicht Feucht abgestellt werden sondern kurz trocken gepustet werden.



Die Dryblow Funktion übernimmt das bei allen modernen Autos nach dem Abstellen. Geht alles vollautomatisch, da braucht man sich um nix zu kümmern. Der Tipp stammt noch aus der Zeit als Klimaanlagen von Hand geregelt werden mussten.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei 30tkm im Jahr sind das schon 6 Wechsel, und ich gehe davon aus --> der nimmt kein 10W40?!


Selbst wenn der keinen Ölwechsel alle 5000 braucht, sind 30000tkm im Jahr mit nem FQ400 nen reisen Haufen Geld. Was meinst du was so ein Auto an Unterhalt frisst! Da ist der Ölwechsel alle 5000 eher nebensächlich...


----------



## s-icon (5. Mai 2015)

Ok danke
Dann kann ich mir das sparen. Klang aber plausibel und hat bei mir auch immer geholfen, nie Gestank.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist doch schön


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2015)

Solange man die Klima einfach permanent anlässt, stinkt es auch nicht. Einfach sowohl im Winter als auch im Sommer anlassen. Genau dafür ist eine moderne Klimaautomatik ausgelegt. Man hat nie von innen gefrohrene Scheiben, die Scheiben beschlagen nicht, es stinkt nicht, das Klima ist angenehm und alles ist gut.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Mai 2015)

@badfrag
Dann hat das aber wenig mit "Alltagstauglich" zu tun.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2015)

Warum?

Entweder man möchte ein Auto mit viel Leistung, was nen riesen Haufen Kohle verschlingt oder man fährt ne 0815 Schrottschüssel um von A nach B zu kommen. Mehr Leistung = mehr Geld, war schon immer so. Und alle 5000km man für 20 Minuten zu Mitsubishi zu fahren ist für mich 100% alltagstauglich.

Nicht alltagstauglich sind:
Sintermetall Rennkupplungen
Slicks
Carbon-Keramik Bremsen
6 Punkt Gurt mit Schalensitz
Rear Mount Turbo
Offroad Fahrzeuge ohne Scheiben
Smart generell
Geländereifen
E85 only Umbauten
NOS
...


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @badfrag
> Dann hat das aber wenig mit "Alltagstauglich" zu tun.



Es ist auch ein Alltagswagen. Viel mehr als 5.000 Kilometer wirst du mit so einem Auto im Jahr eh selten fahren, da kann man auch mal einen Service machen. Bei einem Vertretter Passat der minimum 5k im Monat abspulen muss, wäre das natürlich keine Alternative (zumindestens für mich).


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2015)

Früher hatten die Autos auch 5000er Ölwechsel Intervalle und niemand hat rumgeheult. Damals haben die Vertreter und Taxis sicherlich auch nicht weniger gefahren... Heuzutage ist man einfach viel zu verwöhnt teilweise nur alle 2 Jahre mal was am Auto machen zu müssen.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Solange man die Klima einfach permanent anlässt, stinkt es auch nicht. Einfach sowohl im Winter als auch im Sommer anlassen. Genau dafür ist eine moderne Klimaautomatik ausgelegt. Man hat nie von innen gefrohrene Scheiben, die Scheiben beschlagen nicht, es stinkt nicht, das Klima ist angenehm und alles ist gut.


Wie verhält es sich den mit der Flüssigkeit des Kompressors?

Muss man die dann nicht "öfter" nachfüllen lassen weil der Kompessor immer läuft? Und wird er dadurch nicht schneller verschleißen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2015)

Im der Klimaanlage ist sowohl Öl, als auch Kältemittel. Beides kann sich nicht verbrauchen oder verschleißen, weil es ein geschlossenes System ist.. Taxis laufen ohne Probleme 500tkm mit dem ersten Kompressor. So ein Klimakompressor ist quasi fast verschleißfrei. Die meisten Kompressoren werden durch nicht fachgerechte Wartung oder Reparatur zerstört.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im der Klimaanlage ist sowohl Öl, als auch Kältemittel. Beides kann sich nicht verbrauchen oder verschleißen, weil es ein geschlossenes System ist.. Taxis laufen ohne Probleme 500tkm mit dem ersten Kompressor. So ein Klimakompressor ist quasi fast verschleißfrei. Die meisten Kompressoren werden durch nicht fachgerechte Wartung oder Reparatur zerstört.


Achso, OK
Danke für die Info


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im der Klimaanlage ist sowohl Öl, als auch Kältemittel. Beides kann sich nicht verbrauchen oder verschleißen, weil es ein geschlossenes System ist.. Taxis laufen ohne Probleme 500tkm mit dem ersten Kompressor. So ein Klimakompressor ist quasi fast verschleißfrei. Die meisten Kompressoren werden durch nicht fachgerechte Wartung oder Reparatur zerstört.



Das ist leider so überhaupt nicht richtig.
Das Kältemittel verflüchtigt sich mit der Zeit über die Leitungen, deswegen muss es auch regelmässig aufgefüllt werden.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Mai 2015)

Wenn man sich an die Inspektionsintervalle hält und die Werkstätten sich wiederum an deren Checkliste, dann sollte da auch nix passieren. Bei mir im Checkheft steht zum Beispiel alle 60k km "Klimaanlage definfizieren und Füllstand prüfen" - also an sich bei den großen Inspektionen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist leider so überhaupt nicht richtig.
> Das Kältemittel verflüchtigt sich mit der Zeit über die Leitungen, deswegen muss es auch regelmässig aufgefüllt werden.



Dann liegt aber ein Fehler im Sytem vor.
Unser z4 hat seit fast 12 Jahren seine Klimaflüssigkeit drin und die Klima funktioniert noch perfekt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem Avensis war war sie leer.
Bist du dir sicher, daß die nie im Rahmen der Inspektion aufgefüllt wurde?
Ließ dir das mal durch:
Wartung von Klimaanlagen: Klima-Wandel - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Avensis war war sie leer.
> Bist du dir sicher, daß die nie im Rahmen der Inspektion aufgefüllt wurde?
> Ließ dir das mal durch:
> Wartung von Klimaanlagen: Klima-Wandel - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT



Wurde nie aufgefüllt.
bei meinem 1er ebenfalls nie.
Den Artikel halte ich für Quatsch. Welche Anlage ist denn so undicht ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2015)

Bei mir war die Kühlleistung nach 8 Jahren quasi auch "weg". Normalerweise bei den großen Wartungen dabei, wurde wohl nicht gemacht. Wurde dann letztes Jahr wieder neu befüllt. Wahnsinn wie krank die jetzt wieder funktioniert. Vorher Scheibe beschlagen, 10min voll draufblasen und es war weg. Jetzt gehts nach wenigen Sekunden  

Eine Klima ist also definitiv nicht wartungsfrei, kann jeder sehen der mal in sein Wartungsheft guckt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Eine Klima ist also definitiv nicht wartungsfrei, kann jeder sehen der mal in sein Wartungsheft guckt



Bei BMW anscheinend schon 
Im Serviceheft bei BMW ist die Klima nicht erwähnt.
Und wie gesagt, die Anlage im Z4 kühlt nach fast 12 Jahren noch sehr gut.
Beim 1er habe ich letztes Jahr den Stand mal kontrollieren lassen, da fehlte nach 5 Jahren nur im unteren einstelligen Bereich Klimaflüssigkeit.


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei BMW anscheinend schon
> Im Serviceheft bei BMW ist die Klima nicht erwähnt.



Wahrscheinlich weil es nicht zum Standardservice gehört und gesondert beauftragt werden muss: BMW Werkstattleistungen: BMW Klima-Check


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil es nicht zum Standardservice gehört und gesondert beauftragt werden muss: BMW Werkstattleistungen: BMW Klima-Check



Genau. 
Aber wo nix fehlt braucht mM nach auch nix aufgefüllt oder neu befüllt werden.


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich auch so, allerdings ist fehlendes Kühlmittel wahrscheinlich nicht so leicht zu bemerken. Die Leistung der Klimaanlage verschlechtert sich ja "schleichend" und man meint in nem 5 Jahre alten Auto, dass die Klimaanlage noch wie am ersten Tag kühlt obwohl das vielleicht gar nicht mehr so ist. Von daher kann es IMHO nicht schaden, die Klimaanlage in der Werkstatt alle paar Jahre mal prüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2015)

Eben, man glaubt nicht wie gut eine frisch gewartete Klima funktioniert, wenn man es seit Jahren nicht anders kennt und denkt die geht ja noch gut


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Eben, man glaubt nicht wie gut eine frisch gewartete Klima funktioniert, wenn man es seit Jahren nicht anders kennt und denkt die geht ja noch gut



Naja, wenn einem im Sommer bei 30Grad trotzdem fast die Hand von der kalten Luft der Klima auf kältester Stufe abfriert, wir die wohl noch gut gefüllt sein 

Und soweit ich weiß schaltet sich eine leere Klima selbst ab, weil kein Druck aufgebaut werden kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2015)

Muss eine Klima denn unbedingt "leer" sein um nicht mehr zu kühlen? 
Ist das nicht wie beim Öl, irgendwann sollte man die Flüssigkeit wechseln? (zumindest steht das auch bei dem BMW-Link oben, das auch die Flüssigkeit gewechselt wird). 
Kann auch falsch liegen, kenne mich da nicht aus.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2015)

Na ja, dein einer, sowie ein Z4 haben auch beide nicht gerade den größten Innenraum. Zudem schreibst du "auf kältester Stufe". Die sollte doch eigentlich nie benötigt werden. Bei meinem 2003er Vectra GTS ist's selbst im flüstergang bei 30Grad und zwei Stunden in der Sonne parken, nach fünf Minuten angenehm kühl. 
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, pack dein Auto mit vier Erwachsenen im Sommer voll und stell die Klima nur auf Halbmast. Dann merkst du schnell, ob sie noch ausreichend Leistung bietet. Sie sollte ja auch bei 45 Grad am Mittelmeer noch in der Lage sein den Innenraum kühl zu halten, ohne gleich einen fön im Auto zu haben.


----------



## Riverna (6. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei BMW anscheinend schon



Auch bei BMW muss eine Klimaanlage gewartet werden... und das wurde sie auch bei eurem Z4 sonst würde sie jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gehen. Beim Hyundai von meiner Mom wurde sie auch vor 8 Jahren das letzte mal gewartet und funktioniert noch, dass sind aber Zufälle und nicht die regel. Auch BMW kann keine Wartungsfreie Klimaanlage bauen


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ok danke
> Dann kann ich mir das sparen. Klang aber plausibel und hat bei mir auch immer geholfen, nie Gestank.
> 
> 
> ...



Optisch einwandfrei, technisch für die Füße. Fahrleistungen unter Klassenniveau (ein 700 PS Tesla geht ca. 2,5s schlechter auf 200 km/h wie die deutsche Konkurenz mit 450 PS), Verarbeitung deutlich unter Klassenniveau und die Preise, da es keine Rabatte gibt, auch jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auch bei BMW muss eine Klimaanlage gewartet werden... und das wurde sie auch bei eurem Z4 sonst würde sie jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gehen. Beim Hyundai von meiner Mom wurde sie auch vor 8 Jahren das letzte mal gewartet und funktioniert noch, dass sind aber Zufälle und nicht die regel. Auch BMW kann keine Wartungsfreie Klimaanlage bauen



Ich kann nachher mal die Rechnungen durchforsten 
Soweit ich weiß, wurde das aber nie gemacht.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Optisch einwandfrei, technisch für die Füße. Fahrleistungen unter Klassenniveau (ein 700 PS Tesla geht ca. 2,5s schlechter auf 200 km/h wie die deutsche Konkurenz mit 450 PS), Verarbeitung deutlich unter Klassenniveau und die Preise, da es keine Rabatte gibt, auch jenseits von gut und böse.



Dafür habe die aber "Arsch in der Hose" und ein reines E-Auto gebaut, welches hervorragend funktioniert.
Guck dir doch die ganzen deutschen Hersteller an.
Die haben es immer noch nicht geschafft ein ähnlich gutes E-Auto wie das Model S zu bauen.
Da kommt bislang nur halbgares Zeug bei raus.


----------



## Riverna (6. Mai 2015)

Bei uns gehört das zur 2 jährigen Intervalle, wenn es also nicht gemacht wurde ist das nichts positives sondern eher negativ.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei uns gehört das zur 2 jährigen Intervalle, wenn es also nicht gemacht wurde ist das nichts positives sondern eher negativ.



Solange BMW mir das nicht ausdrücklich empfiehlt, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## fatlace (6. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei uns gehört das zur 2 jährigen Intervalle, wenn es also nicht gemacht wurde ist das nichts positives sondern eher negativ.



Bei mir auch, lasse die Klima alle 2 Jahre mit neuem Kältemittel befüllen


----------



## dsdenni (6. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auch bei BMW muss eine Klimaanlage gewartet werden... und das wurde sie auch bei eurem Z4 sonst würde sie jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gehen. Beim Hyundai von meiner Mom wurde sie auch vor 8 Jahren das letzte mal gewartet und funktioniert noch, dass sind aber Zufälle und nicht die regel. Auch BMW kann keine Wartungsfreie Klimaanlage bauen


Die vom Yaris (2002) läuft auch noch mehr als gut genug - ohne Klimawartung 
Nichtmal stinken tut die komischerweiser..
Der Verdampfer vom Vattern muss aber mal wirklich desinfiziert werden... Die stinkt wie gülle :/


----------



## ebastler (6. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht alltagstauglich sind:
> Smart generell
> Geländereifen
> ...



1) Danke für den Lacher mit dem Smart 
2) Doch, sind sie, sogar ziemlich gut. Unser Defender hat seit 2007 nun 285t km drauf, und in der Zeit hatte er eigentlich im Sommer nur Stollenreifen drauf.  
Es hängt nur vom Auto ab. Am Fahrverhalten eines Defenders auf der Straße macht das so gut wie nichts negativ aus (fährt sich ab Werk schon wie ne Sardinenbüchse mit Rädern).^^ Und n Satz Stollenreifen hält uns in etwa so lang wie der originale Satz Reifen gehalten hat, das waren eher "Straßenreifen in Übergröße".


Unsere Klimaanlage haben wir inzwischen ausgebaut, weil wir den Platz des Klimakühlers für die Standheizung gebraucht haben, und diese eh in 3 Jahren vielleicht 5 Mal an war 
Bei einem so langsamen Auto fährt es sich mit offenem Fenster eigentlich meist gleich gut wie mit Klima.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dafür habe die aber "Arsch in der Hose" und ein reines E-Auto gebaut, welches hervorragend funktioniert.
> Guck dir doch die ganzen deutschen Hersteller an.
> Die haben es immer noch nicht geschafft ein ähnlich gutes E-Auto wie das Model S zu bauen.
> Da kommt bislang nur halbgares Zeug bei raus.



Viel "Arsch in der Hose" kann ich aber nicht dabei erkennen einen inefizienten 600 kg Akku in ein Auto zu bauen, bei dem der Wind durch die Dichtungen pfeift, man alte Mercedes Bedienelemente auftragen darf und man ein 400+ PS Auto bestellt bei dem dann 69 kW im Fahrzeugschein stehen. Denn die super PS Angabe ist Werbung (sowas wie overclocking, sprich Überbelastung) und der Fahrzeugschein zeigt warum die Kiste nur für wenige Sekunden, bzw. nicht mehrmals nacheinandern aus den Hufen kommt.
Natürlich ist es in den ersten Sekunden beeindruckend wie gut der E-Motor am Gas hängt, aber wenn die Fahrleistungen einbrechen, ist man dann doch mehr von der absurden Rechnung, als dem Gebotenen beeindruckt.
Und last but not least bleibt noch die 0% Rabattpolitik. Was im Endergebniss dazu führt, dass z.B. ein flotterer, besser ausgestatteter, modernerer Audi S7 in der TCO deutlich günstiger ist. Selbst wenn man annimmt das Strom generell verschenkt würde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist leider so überhaupt nicht richtig.
> Das Kältemittel verflüchtigt sich mit der Zeit über die Leitungen, deswegen muss es auch regelmässig aufgefüllt werden.


Es ist sogar gesetzlich festgelegt wieviel Kältemittel durch die Schläuche diffundieren darf. Das ist normalerweise so wenig das man mit einer Anlage 10 Jahre fahren kann ohne was machen zu müssen. Wenn man jedes Jahr auffüllen lassen muss ist die Anlage undicht und muss repariert werden.


----------



## s-icon (6. Mai 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Optisch einwandfrei, technisch für die Füße. Fahrleistungen unter Klassenniveau (ein 700 PS Tesla geht ca. 2,5s schlechter auf 200 km/h wie die deutsche Konkurenz mit 450 PS), Verarbeitung deutlich unter Klassenniveau und die Preise, da es keine Rabatte gibt, auch jenseits von gut und böse.



Die Werte 0-100 bzw. 0-200 nutze ich nie im Alltag und die Leistung brauche ich auch nicht.
Die Alternate wäre ein Audi Diesel mit 320ps.
Verarbeitung muss ich mir mal anschauen. 3 Jahre und 90tkm sollte der aushalten, danach kann er auseinanderfallen.

Preise sind hoch, aber die Leasingraten machbar.
Ist halt ein kleiner Early Adopter Aufschlag dabei.
Dafür darf ich den kostenlos aufladen, an dem Supercharger.
Benzinkosten wären auch 300-400€ im Monat.

Außerdem mag ich das riesige Display


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Werte 0-100 bzw. 0-200 nutze ich nie im Alltag und die Leistung brauche ich auch nicht.
> Die Alternate wäre ein Audi Diesel mit 320ps.
> Verarbeitung muss ich mir mal anschauen. 3 Jahre und 90tkm sollte der aushalten, danach kann er auseinanderfallen.
> 
> ...



Das man keine guten Fahrleistungen braucht ist ja OK. Merkwürdig ist nur das im E-Fan Bereich gerne die ach so tollen Fahrleistungen hoch gelobt werden, sie aber in der Realität nicht existieren.

Tesla bietet derzeit kein Fahrzeug an das sich real an der Performance eines 320 PS Audi Diesel messen kann. Spätestens beim 2. Sprint ist auch das "700 PS" Spitzenmodell unterlegen.

Die Verabreitung ist so mies das sie schon bei der Neuwagenübergabe deutlich hinter 5 Jahre alten deutschen Premiumfahrzeugen zurückliegt.

Die Leasingraten sind absurd hoch. Zum Pres eines S85D bekommst du einen S7 + einen S1 für die Freundin und Geld gespart hast du auch noch.

Das Problem sind die mutigen Preise + eine 0% Rabatt Strategie.

Die Supercharger sind an Autobahnen. Insofern wird man sie kaum tagtäglich nutzen, sondern eher im Ausnahmefall. Hingegen bei einem 100.000€ Auto abzgl. 15% Nachlass, kann man Problemlos 3 Jahre lang mit den gesparten 15.000,- Euro tanken.

Also sind die Benzinkosten bei einem Fahrzeug mit Vebrennungsmotor mit Rabatt nicht 300 - 400 Euro, sondern umgerechnet 0,- Euro. Von der Felxibilität mal ganz zu schweigen. 15 Mintuen mit dem Tesla und er hatte noch 200 km Reichweite. Ich weiß nicht für wen sowas zu gebrauchen ist. Für mich als realen Käufer eher nicht. Mit meinem A7, der einen günstigen LP von 96.000,- Euro hatte, real aber mit 15% Rabattiert war, war ich deutlich flexibler (1.000 km Reichweite) und fuhr garantiert eine höhere Druchschnittsgeschwindigkeit als jeder Tesla. Die erlebt man in freier Wildbahn primär beim Hardcoreschleichen um bloss noch ein wenig Reichweite zu haben.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Mai 2015)

Bei aller berechtigter Kritik an Teslas Verabeitung, darf man nicht vergessen wie jung diese Marke ist.
Das wird sich noch entwickeln.
Ein Tesla S kauft man sich auch nicht um zu sparen oder sonst was.
Die Kisten werden von überzeugten Öko-Anhängern, Technik-Fans, Individualisten und/oder Leuten mit zu viel Geld gekauft.
Das Antriebskonzept an sich ist schon sehr stimmig, vor allem mutig, aber sicher verbesserungswürdig.
Diese ganze Elektro Geschichte steht und fällt mit der Akku-Technologie, wenn sich dort mal etwas entwickeln sollte winken hohe Marktanteile.
Wenn nicht bleibt es eine Nische.

Wissen das keiner braucht:
In den 20er Jahren fuhren in New York mehr Elektro-Autos als mit Benzin angetriebene Fahrzeuge. 
Das ging soweit, dass es sogar eigene Parkhäuser inkl. eigener Steckdosen gab.

Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2015)

> Die Leasingraten sind absurd hoch. Zum Pres eines S85D bekommst du einen S7 + einen S1 für die Freundin und Geld gespart hast du auch noch.
> Das Problem sind die mutigen Preise + eine 0% Rabatt Strategie.


Es gibt eben in DE keine Förderung durch den Staat, wenn es sowas gibt dann ist der Tesla nicht teurer Im Paradies: Die FÃ¶rderung von E-Autos in Norwegen | heise Autos



> fuhr garantiert eine höhere Druchschnittsgeschwindigkeit als jeder Tesla.


Deutschland ist halt eine Ausnahme, in anderen Länder dürfte es kein Unterschied machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei aller berechtigter Kritik an Teslas Verabeitung, darf man nicht vergessen wie jung diese Marke ist.
> Das wird sich noch entwickeln.



Schön und gut wer aber unrabattierte ~115.000,- Euro von mir möchte, der sollte qualitativ nichts wesentlich schlechteres als einen 20.000,- Euro Golf abliefern.
Dazu kommt auch noch die unterirdische Schallisolierung. Ein Tesla S85 ist bei 120 km/h lauter im Innenraum als ein Golf 1.6 TDi . Das geht garnicht.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ein Tesla S kauft man sich auch nicht um zu sparen oder sonst was.
> Die Kisten werden von überzeugten Öko-Anhängern, Technik-Fans, Individualisten und/oder Leuten mit zu viel Geld gekauft.



Der Tesla S wird als Umweltretter vermarktet, kann diesem Anspruch aber nicht im entferntesten gerecht werden. Wem es tatsächlich um die Umwelt geht, der kauft irgendeinen Gebrauchtwagen (der ist schon gebaut, die Energie wurde schon "verwendet") und spendet den Rest einer Umweltorganisation seines Vertrauens. Aber darum geht es den Freaks in Wirklichkeit ja nicht.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Antriebskonzept an sich ist schon sehr stimmig, vor allem mutig, aber sicher verbesserungswürdig.
> Diese ganze Elektro Geschichte steht und fällt mit der Akku-Technologie, wenn sich dort mal etwas entwickeln sollte winken hohe Marktanteile.
> Wenn nicht bleibt es eine Nische.



Wie stimmig es ist, das ein 100.000,- Euro Auto nichtmal zwei gleichmässige Beschleunigungen in Folge produzieren kann, muss jeder für sich beurteilen. Ich nenne sowas "Todesfalle".

Es ist ein reiner Marketinggag, natürlich mit top geschulten Verkäufern, etc... . Aber wer sein privates Geld einsetzt und auch nur einen Blick nach rechts und links verschwendet, wird recht schnell erkennen das man dem schlechtesten Angebot seines Segments aufgesessen ist.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt eben in DE keine Förderung durch den Staat, wenn es sowas gibt dann ist der Tesla nicht teurer Im Paradies: Die FÃ¶rderung von E-Autos in Norwegen | heise Autos



Natürlich ist ein Produkt nicht teuer wenn ein anderer die Rechnung zahlt. Manche nennen das Subvention, ich nenne das Marktmaipulation.
Ein gutes Produkt verkauft sich von selbst, ein Schlechtes muss gefördert werden.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Mai 2015)

Bei der Innenraumlautstärke ist das Panoramadach das Problem.
Das ein Elektroauto für die Umwelt nicht unbedingt förderlich sein muss, weiß jedes Kind.....naja fast jedes.^^
Aber stell es mal nicht so hin als ob im normalen Fahrbetrieb die Karre nicht mehr beschleunigt, die Leistung wird nach mehreren 100% Sprints runtergeregelt.....im normalen Fahrbetrieb fällt das nicht ins Gewicht.

Und natürlich ist alles eine Frage des Marketings, BMW hat sich bei der Präsentation vom I3 auch hingestellt und ihren "revolutionären" Range Extender beworben. Blöd das diese Revolution Opel/Chevrolet schon Jahre vorher eigeleitet haben.


----------



## s-icon (6. Mai 2015)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich kenne die Teslas nur aus YT Videos.
Für mich wäre es ein Experiment mir Einschränkungen. 7km von der Arbeit ist ein Supercharger, das wäre kein Problem. 

Mir geht es nicht darum die Umwelt zu retten, sondern ein Auto zu haben , in dem ich täglich mit einem lächeln einsteigen kann.

Der i8 wäre interessant, sieht aber zu spacig aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei der Innenraumlautstärke ist das Panoramadach das Problem.
> Das ein Elektroauto für die Umwelt nicht unbedingt förderlich sein muss, weiß jedes Kind.....naja fast jedes.^^
> Aber stell es mal nicht so hin als ob im normalen Fahrbetrieb die Karre nicht mehr beschleunigt, die Leistung wird nach mehreren 100% Sprints runtergeregelt.....im normalen Fahrbetrieb fällt das nicht ins Gewicht.
> 
> Und natürlich ist alles eine Frage des Marketings, BMW hat sich bei der Präsentation vom I3 auch hingestellt und ihren "revolutionären" Range Extender beworben. Blöd das diese Revolution Opel/Chevrolet schon Jahre vorher eigeleitet haben.



Ob es am Panaromadach liegt oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Das was zwischen den Rahmenlosen Fenstern durchkommt, wäre schon für einen Golf oder Polo blamabel.

Mehrere 100% Sprints bedeutet aber im Fall des Tesla das schon beim 2. (!!!) Sprint aus einen 4,x Sekunden Auto ein 6,5 Sekunden Auto wird. Das geht überhaupt nicht. Damit man sich halbwegs sicher sportlich bewegen kann, ist es schon von Vorteil zu wissen wie sich der Wagen verhält. Bei unserer Probefahrt ist es selbst meinem Beifahrer aufgefallen wie stark der Wagen "abkackt". Bitter. Immer auch bedenken wieviel Geld dafür aufgerufen wird. Wenn es ein Gratis Fahrzeug wäre könnte man jede Kröte schlucken. Als Klassenteuerster sollte man auch den Benchmark setzen und nicht der Schlechteste sein.

Serielle Hybrids (i3, Chevrolet Volt, ...) sind ohenhin nichts besonderes. Aber es finden sich immer ein paar "Unbedarfte" denen man jeden Schrott andrehen kann.



s-icon schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich kenne die Teslas nur aus YT Videos.
> Für mich wäre es ein Experiment mir Einschränkungen. 7km von der Arbeit ist ein Supercharger, das wäre kein Problem.
> 
> Mir geht es nicht darum die Umwelt zu retten, sondern ein Auto zu haben , in dem ich täglich mit einem lächeln einsteigen kann.
> ...



Wenn man sich eine objektive Meinung bilden möchte ist Youtube die denkbarst schlechteste Quelle. Mit einem Video kann ich alles beweisen oder widerlegen. Sogar das es gelbe Menschen (Die Simpsons) gibt  .

Und um zu lächeln würde ich mir eher ein Rennpferd vom Schlage S7 holen, der geht besser als der schnellste Tesla, dauerhaft, bessere Qualität, ... .

Zu einem 130.000,- Euro 3 Zylinder schreibe ich lieber nichts  .


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2015)

@ITpassion-de: Nach fast 8 Jahren und >2k Beiträgen könnte man eigentlich schon wissen wie die Bearbeitungsfunktion hier im Forum funktioniert. 

Ab jetzt lösche ich deine Doppelposts einfach kommentalos.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na ja, dein einer, sowie ein Z4 haben auch beide nicht gerade den größten Innenraum. Zudem schreibst du "auf kältester Stufe". Die sollte doch eigentlich nie benötigt werden. Bei meinem 2003er Vectra GTS ist's selbst im flüstergang bei 30Grad und zwei Stunden in der Sonne parken, nach fünf Minuten angenehm kühl.
> Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, pack dein Auto mit vier Erwachsenen im Sommer voll und stell die Klima nur auf Halbmast. Dann merkst du schnell, ob sie noch ausreichend Leistung bietet. Sie sollte ja auch bei 45 Grad am Mittelmeer noch in der Lage sein den Innenraum kühl zu halten, ohne gleich einen fön im Auto zu haben.


Das ist mal völliger Unsinn. Die minimale Lufttemperatur die aus einer Klimaanlage kommt liegt bei 2 Grad. Ist die Luft kälter als 2 Grad friert der Verdampfer ein. Kann die Anlage die Temperatur bei maximaler Gebläsestufe halten, dann ist alles in Ordnung.

Dreht man das Gebläse nur halb auf braucht die Klimaanlage nicht wirklich Leistung abzugeben, weil ja eine wesendlich kleinere Menge Luft runtergekühlt werden muss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und um zu lächeln würde ich mir eher ein Rennpferd vom Schlage S7 holen, der geht besser als der schnellste Tesla, dauerhaft, bessere Qualität, ... .
> 
> Zu einem 130.000,- Euro 3 Zylinder schreibe ich lieber nichts  .



Blöd nur, dass das stark übergewichtige "Rennpferd" im Sprint 0-100km/h langsamer als der 3-Zylinder ist 

Und zu Tesla: So schlechte werden die schon nicht sein, sonst würden die sich ja wohl nicht wie geschnitten Brot in Nordamerika verkaufen. Dazu noch fast so oft wie A8, S-Klasse und 7er zusammen.
Ich persönlich würde auch lieber nen Tesla als nen langweilen allerwelts A7 oder A8 fahren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wie stimmig es ist, das ein 100.000,- Euro Auto nichtmal zwei gleichmässige Beschleunigungen in Folge produzieren kann, muss jeder für sich beurteilen. Ich nenne sowas "Todesfalle".



Du bist mir aus so eine "Todesfalle"


----------



## Riverna (6. Mai 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und um zu lächeln würde ich mir eher ein Rennpferd vom Schlage S7 holen, der geht besser als der schnellste Tesla, dauerhaft, bessere Qualität, ... .



S7 ein Rennpferd? 

Abgesehen davon das der S7 so ziemlich das hässlichste ist was Audi jemals gebaut hat, würde ich bisschen über 400PS auf einem 2 Tonnen schweren Eisenschwein nicht als Rennpferd bezeichnen sondern eher als die etwas überfüllige Cousine der sowieso schon dicken Freundin. Dazu sind fast 5 Sekunden auch nicht wirklich schnell... 

Hab ich auch schon erwähnt wie unglaublich hässlich das Teil ist? Kann mir schlecht vorstellen das es viele Leute gibt die einen S7 plus S1 als Auto für die Freundin kaufen, wenn sie ernsthaft Interesse an einem Tesla haben. Ausser man hat natürlich den Hang sich möglichst das unschönste Familien Mitglied aus dem gesamten Konzern rauszusuchen, dann ist man mit diesen zwei Autos natürlich hervorragend bedient.


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du bist mir aus so eine "Todesfalle"



Wahrscheinlich so eine "Todesfalle" wie bei seinem Fehlkauf, dem A7.  



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meinen A7 per Kulanzrücknahme zurück gegeben, da die Probleme mit der Lenkung nicht in den Griff zu bekommen waren. Was für ein Elend.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Effekt der sich "Rasterlenkung" nennt.
> Eine Todesfalle die Audi als Komfortmangel verkaufen will.


----------



## s-icon (6. Mai 2015)

Man kann einen S7 doch nicht mit einem Tesla vergleichen. Außer dass die mehr als ausreichend Leistung haben, gibt es keine Gemeinsamkeiten.
Man sollte in DE einfach die 1% Regelung für E- Fahrzeuge abschaffen.
Man hat doch viele Vorteile:

2 Kofferräume
ausreichend Reichweite
und viel Technik.

Den Preis finde ich akzeptabel.
Das einzige was mir Sorgen machen würde sind Verarbeitung und Werkstattnetz

Und der Preis hat doch nichts mit der Zylinderanzahl zu tun, ich find den i8 klasse.
Aber verbraucht auch teilweise 8l


----------



## Seabound (6. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Den Preis finde ich akzeptabel.
> Das einzige was mir Sorgen machen würde sind Verarbeitung und Werkstattnetz
> 
> l



Die Wartung des Elektroboliden ist lifetime kostenlos. Im Falle eines Defekts wird das Auto bei dir vor der Haustür abgeholt, du bekommst nen Ersatzwagen hingestellt und nach der Reparatur wird das Ding wieder angeliefert.

Horst Lüning weiß eindeut am meisten zu dem Auto...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vK_zHyast5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkfeR7-4c8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLCUtbSUvVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9o7pXb7s0XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5fyPf7Zt2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> S7 ein Rennpferd?
> 
> Abgesehen davon das der S7 so ziemlich das hässlichste ist was Audi jemals gebaut hat, würde ich bisschen über 400PS auf einem 2 Tonnen schweren Eisenschwein nicht als Rennpferd bezeichnen sondern eher als die etwas überfüllige Cousine der sowieso schon dicken Freundin. Dazu sind fast 5 Sekunden auch nicht wirklich schnell...
> 
> Hab ich auch schon erwähnt wie unglaublich hässlich das Teil ist? Kann mir schlecht vorstellen das es viele Leute gibt die einen S7 plus S1 als Auto für die Freundin kaufen, wenn sie ernsthaft Interesse an einem Tesla haben. Ausser man hat natürlich den Hang sich möglichst das unschönste Familien Mitglied aus dem gesamten Konzern rauszusuchen, dann ist man mit diesen zwei Autos natürlich hervorragend bedient.



Der A7, den ich Anfangs btw. auch pott hässlich fand, gehört mittlerweile zu den schönsten Fahrzeugen bei Audi, besonders als FL. Mittlerweile hat der btw. auch 450ps und geht in 4,5sek auf 100. Klar - nen Rennpferd is er trotzdem nicht, is nen RS7 für mich genauso wenig. Wenn er mi Rennpferd das reine Beschleunigen meint, kann man das so stehen lassen, das können die Audis gut.

Ich find Tesla aber viel interessanter. Bei uns hier fahren mittlerweile viele rum. Also müssen die Jungs und Mädels was richtig machen, sonst wären sie jetzt nicht da wo sie sind. Is es nicht auch so dass Mercedes Know-How von denen "kauft" bzw. kooperieren will? Irgendwie sowas hab ich im Hinterkopf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2015)

Mercedes besitzt Anteile an Tesla, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß grad nicht, ob ich hier oder im Sound-Thread schon mal gefragt habe, aber ich frag mal hier.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Audi RNS so einzustellen, dass das Radio sich leiser macht, wenn man den Rückwärtsgang einlegt?
Die gibt es bei manchen Modellen, habe ich hier auch schon gesehen und dann bei mir in den Einstellungen gesucht.
Habe die Möglichkeit aber einfach nicht gefunden. Und die Lautstärke vom Piepser ist schon bei 5 von 5, aber es ist dennoch sehr leise.
Ich habe das System von 2007:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/RNSE.jpg


----------



## s-icon (6. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich find Tesla aber viel interessanter. Bei uns hier fahren mittlerweile viele rum. Also müssen die Jungs und Mädels was richtig machen, sonst wären sie jetzt nicht da wo sie sind. Is es nicht auch so dass Mercedes Know-How von denen "kauft" bzw. kooperieren will? Irgendwie sowas hab ich im Hinterkopf.





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mercedes besitzt Anteile an Tesla, soweit ich weiß.



Nicht mehr. Aber im Model S sind Mercedes Teile verbaut und Mercedes nutzt das  Know How für die B Klasse E Cell


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Horst Lüning weiß eindeut am meisten zu dem Auto...



...und redet auch sehr viel Schwachsinn über Sachen an Autos wo er keine Ahnung von hat...


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2015)

Und wo genau tut er das?


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

@s-icon
Hast du schon mal bei Lexus oder Infiniti Hybrid Modellen nachgesehen?


----------



## aloha84 (7. Mai 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @s-icon
> Hast du schon mal bei Lexus oder Infiniti Hybrid Modellen nachgesehen?



GS 450h Vollhybrid â€“ Lexus Deutschland 
Würde ich sofort nehmen......


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

Definitiv!
Bin den GS, den IS und auch den Q50 gefahren, jeder für sich einfach Klasse!


----------



## aloha84 (7. Mai 2015)

Es ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache, aber ich fasse mir immer vor den Kopf, wenn es in der Presse heißt: ".....der GS gewinnt durch biederes Design keinen Schönheitspreis......"
Das sind die gleichen Stimmen die den dt Passat als "zeitlos" einordnen.
Ich find den GS schön, "schnell", sparsam......und den vor allem den Innenraum --> 1A!


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

Solche Tests kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen...


----------



## Riverna (7. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der A7, den ich Anfangs btw. auch pott hässlich fand, gehört mittlerweile zu den schönsten Fahrzeugen bei Audi, besonders als FL. Mittlerweile hat der btw. auch 450ps und geht in 4,5sek auf 100. Klar - nen Rennpferd is er trotzdem nicht, is nen RS7 für mich genauso wenig. Wenn er mi Rennpferd das reine Beschleunigen meint, kann man das so stehen lassen, das können die Audis gut.



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker, für mich ist er einer der hässlichsten Autos die in den letzten Jahren gebaut wurden. Jeder Fiat gefällt mir da vom Design her besser... 
Auch reon von der Beschleunigung ist das alles aber kein Rennpferd. 4.5 Sekunden bei 450PS ist gut und nicht langsam, aber das schafft jeder Hersteller. Nichts aussergewöhnliches womit man sich rühmen müsste.


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2015)

Argh kann man zu hohe Bordsteine nicht verbieten? Ich war so konzentriert darauf, in die enge Parklücke zu kommen, dass ich den Bordstein nicht richtig beachtet habe. Wieder ein Kratzer unterm Auto...

Oder zumindest so rot-weiße Markierungen dran machen wenn die sehr hoch sind? Das wäre mal sinnvoll...


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2015)

Wie bekommt man denn beim Einparken einen Kratzer unter dem Auto? An den Felgen könnte ich ja verstehen aber "unter dem Auto"?


----------



## aloha84 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich denke es geht um das Aufsetzen der Frontlippe oder Heckschürze.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Mai 2015)

Is doch egal. Wenns dich stört musst du halt aufpassen wo de langschrubbst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

Hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal einen flachgelegten 3er gesehen der über den Bürgersteig fuhr und genau an einer Bushaltestelle wieder auf die Straße wollte ( das ganze sogar auffällig und " sportlich " ). Ein schönes Geräusch als der Frontspoiler unter dem Wagen verschwand und die Schweller vor Gram sich in Falten legten.
Letzten Sommer schaffte ein älterer Herr es seiner E Klasse das Treppensteigen beizubringen. Anstatt die normale Auffahrt zu nehmen versuchte er es eben über den alten Haupteingang zum Laden. Er blieb ja hängen und stieg aus ( man konnte schon sehen das er Öl verlor ) und befreite den Wagen mit Vollgas von der Treppe und für auch noch direkt bis zum regulären Haupteingang. Auto war Schrott und ich durfte mich den restlichen Tag mit der Beseitigung seiner Dummheit befassen.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Argh kann man zu hohe Bordsteine nicht verbieten? Ich war so konzentriert darauf, in die enge Parklücke zu kommen, dass ich den Bordstein nicht richtig beachtet habe. Wieder ein Kratzer unterm Auto...
> 
> Oder zumindest so rot-weiße Markierungen dran machen wenn die sehr hoch sind? Das wäre mal sinnvoll...



Oder man macht einfach seine Augen auf beim Einparken


----------



## s-icon (7. Mai 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @s-icon
> Hast du schon mal bei Lexus oder Infiniti Hybrid Modellen nachgesehen?



Hatte ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm. Danke.
Infinity eher weniger, sowas hat ne Nachbarin, war irgendein SUV.

Aber ein Kunde von mir ist Toyota/ Lexus Händler, den hau ich mal an.


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

Würde den Q50 trotzdem Probe fahren, war der "spritzigste" von allen genannten (IS,GS,Q50)!


----------



## s-icon (7. Mai 2015)

Ok, aber hab mal geschaut, Händler sind ja Mangelware


----------



## raceandsound (7. Mai 2015)

Leider ist das Händler-Netz eher dürftig...wenn der nächste zu weit weg sein sollte und du eh schon einen "Bekannten" bei Lexus hast, dann würde ich auch dort zugreifen!


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass das stark übergewichtige "Rennpferd" im Sprint 0-100km/h langsamer als der 3-Zylinder ist
> 
> Und zu Tesla: So schlechte werden die schon nicht sein, sonst würden die sich ja wohl nicht wie geschnitten Brot in Nordamerika verkaufen. Dazu noch fast so oft wie A8, S-Klasse und 7er zusammen.
> Ich persönlich würde auch lieber nen Tesla als nen langweilen allerwelts A7 oder A8 fahren.



Wie gut ein Fahrzeug von 0->100 beschleunigt ist deutlich weniger aussagend als auf 200 km/h. Und da sieht man sehr schön was für ein Blender der Tesla ist.
Sozusagen ein Konstruktionsfehler par excellence. Das Ein-Gang-Getriebe liefert dann viel Leistung an die Räder wenn man relativ wenig benötigt (z.B. aus dem Stand) und wenig Leistung wenn man Viel benötigt (bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten).

Und weder der peinliche i8 noch der Tesla können ihre vermeintlich ach so tolle Leistung sinnvoll liefern, beim einen ist der Akku recht flott platt (i8) und beim anderen ist der Motor so overclocked das er nichtmal 2 gleichförmige Beschleunigungen à 5 Sekunden liefert. Wer sowas möchte, bitte kaufen. Wer rechnen,  vergleichen, denken kann, ggfs. eher nicht kaufen. Wer viel labbert aber die 100.000,- Euro sowieso nicht hat, da ist es dann egal, da er so oder so nicht kauft.

Wenn dir ein A7 zu langweilig ist, nimm einen CLS oder 6er GrandCoupé , ist ja nicht so das nur ien Fahrzeug besser als der Tesla wäre, es sind alle in der gleichen Liga.

Nichts für ungut aber deine Beiträge lesen sich so als ob du den Tesla noch keine 5 Meter bewegt hättest.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Mai 2015)

Überall nur Audi BMW und Mercedes, fährt keiner zB. auf den schicken Jaguar XJ ab ?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Oder man macht einfach seine Augen auf beim Einparken


Ich hätts jetzt nicht besser formulieren können  ... 

Den GS würd ich mir übrigens auch jederzeit vor die Tür stellen .


----------



## Beam39 (7. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Argh kann man zu hohe Bordsteine nicht verbieten? Ich war so konzentriert darauf, in die enge Parklücke zu kommen, dass ich den Bordstein nicht richtig beachtet habe. Wieder ein Kratzer unterm Auto...
> 
> Oder zumindest so rot-weiße Markierungen dran machen wenn die sehr hoch sind? Das wäre mal sinnvoll...



Gib mal bei Ebay " Bmw Abdeckung Motorraum unten rechts M" ein und staune wie viele von den Dingern verkauft werden. Ich hab mir die auch schon 3-4 mal kaputtgefahren, immer rechts . Das letzte Mal beim Driften im Winter weil der Boden ziemlich uneben war.

Für die ersten Zwei hab ich bei BMW den vollen Preis von fast 100€ gezahlt, unglaublich viel Geld für das bisschen Plastik. Die letzten Male hab ich dann in der Bucht einen gefunden der die für die Hälfte verkauft.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich spiele zur Zeit wieder Eurojackpot-Lotto mit und träume dann schon die ganze Zeit davon, welches Auto ich mir holen würde 
Für den Alltag würde es vermutlich ein S3/RS3 werden. Wäre ein netter Aufstieg von meinem aktuellen A3. Ein RS6 wäre schon fast zu übertrieben, auch wenn dann der Hund gescheit Platz im Kofferraum hätte.

Obwohl die 170 PS im A3 völlig ausreichend sind, habe ich in letzter Zeit immer mehr den Wunsch nach noch mehr Leistung.
Ein neues Auto kommt aber leider erst nach dem Studium in Frage (oder nach einem Lottogewinn).


----------



## s-icon (7. Mai 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Überall nur Audi BMW und Mercedes, fährt keiner zB. auf den schicken Jaguar XJ ab ?



Doch, aber ich warte seit 2009 auf den Anruf vom Händler



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur Zeit wieder Eurojackpot-Lotto mit und träume dann schon die ganze Zeit davon, welches Auto ich mir holen würde



RR Wraith


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2015)

Nur wer beschleunigt im Alltag von 0-100 oder 100-200? Ich denke mal das sowas kaum einer macht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber deine Beiträge lesen sich so als ob du den Tesla noch keine 5 Meter bewegt hättest.



Habe ich auch nicht. Aber ein paar von meinen Bekannten haben den schon gefahren, die genauso ticken wie ich, daher kann ich mir dazu schon recht gut ne Meinung bilden.

btw. so wie sich deine Beiträge lesen, klingt das nach Hass gegen Tesla und allgemein gegen die E-Mobilität.
Trotzdem musst du nicht anderen deine Meinung aufzwingen


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

Ich bin den Tesla jetzt schon mehrfach gefahren und kann sagen, dass sich das Auto im Stadtverkehr sehr gut macht, aber bei meiner täglichen Fahrweise leider schlecht abschneidet. Ich wohne direkt an einer Autobahn und habe zum Einkaufen, oder sonstige Wege erledigen immer die Wahl zwischen total überfüllten und schlechten Landstraßen, oder acht Kilometer Autobahn. Zur Autobahnauffahrt brauche ich etwa eine Minute. Ich beschleunige also mehrmals täglich von 40 auf 200 km/h. Wenn ich dann von der Bahn runter bin und auf dem letzten Stück Landstraße just in eine Lücke aufschließen will, oder einfach nur sehr spritzig fahren, ist der Tesla total überfordert und fährt sich einfach unzuverlässig. Das habe ich mehrfach ausprobieren können, mit unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugen. Es liegt also wirklich an der Technik und nicht an einem Montagsmodell, oder dergleichen. 
Wer gemütlich fahren möchte, für den ist das Auto okay (nur okay, wegen der Geräusche), aber alle die öfter mal viel Leistung abrufen möchten, oder einfach viel schnell fahren (lautstärke) sollten lieber die Finger davon lassen.

Das coolste Auto mit alternativem Antrieb, dass ich bisher gefahren bin, war ein BMW 760H. Ich stehe aber auch auf schwere Kisten.


----------



## S754 (7. Mai 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Überall nur Audi BMW und Mercedes, fährt keiner zB. auf den schicken Jaguar XJ ab ?



Na klar, bin total der Jaguar Fan! War sogar Jaguar VIP im Automobilsalon Genf


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> btw. so wie sich deine Beiträge lesen, klingt das nach Hass gegen Tesla und allgemein gegen die E-Mobilität.
> Trotzdem musst du nicht anderen deine Meinung aufzwingen



Zum einen habe ich mich für den Tesla interessiert und bin ihn deshalb zur Probe gefahren, bzw. habe mich soweit als irgend möglich informiert, daher weiß ich eben was für ein Blender das Ding ist.
Zum anderen zwinge ich niemanden meiner Argumentation zu folgen. Die Gedanken sind frei. Aber solange man über technisches Gerät diskutiert wird man im Rahmen des gewählten Maßstabs vergleichen dürfen/ müssen. Und da sieht es für den Tesla extremst bitter aus.
Irgendeiner hat geschrieben das der Tesla sich so toll verkaufen würde, ich glaube im März waren es in Deutschland (Gesamtmarkt pro Jahr über 3.000.000 Fahrzeuge) *58 Stück*, inkl. Eigenzulassungen, also Vorführer, Dienstwagen.

Ich habe auch nichts gegen E-Mobilität, ebensowenig habe ich was dafür. Sprich jedes Produkt muss sich unter gleichen Bedingungen beweisen. Und solange es z.B die Regel ist, den 5 Sekunden Übertaktungswert des Motors in die Broschüren zu schreiben und bei der Fahrzeugübergabe erlebt man dann sein blaues Wunder wenn man in den Fahrzeugschein schaut, haben "wir" ein Problem  .
Genau solche Bauernfängerei ist nichts für mich.
Oder Dummheiten vom Kaliber E-Autos wären schneller als Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor. Es wäre mir neu das die Physik unterscheidet wer oder was an der Antriebswelle dreht   .




turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur wer beschleunigt im Alltag von 0-100 oder  100-200? Ich denke mal das sowas kaum einer macht.



Man könnte auch die Werte 37 km/h auf 85 km/h vergleichen aber wenn  man technisches Gerät vergleichen will, dann halt in irgendeiner Form  einheitlich.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2015)

> Und da sieht es für den Tesla extremst bitter aus.
> Irgendeiner hat geschrieben das der Tesla sich so toll verkaufen würde, ich glaube im März waren es in Deutschland (Gesamtmarkt pro Jahr über 3.000.000 Fahrzeuge) *58 Stück*


Deutschland ist nicht der Hauptmarkt für Tesla. Der Fokus liegt auf anderen Ländern, auch zB Norwegen weil es dort Kaufanreize gibt.
Dazu deuten die langen Wartezeiten auf eine zu kleines Produktionsmenge hin.



> Man könnte auch die Werte 37 km/h auf 85 km/h vergleichen aber wenn man technisches Gerät vergleichen will, dann halt in irgendeiner Form einheitlich.


Einheitlich ist das aber auch nicht, denn ich kann mir auch sagen: Wer interessiert sich für unrealistisch 100-200 Werte, die im Alltag niemand nutzt da die Straßen auf 130km/h limitiert sind. Das verzehrt die Werte auch wieder.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Irgendeiner hat geschrieben das der Tesla sich so toll verkaufen würde, ich glaube im März waren es in Deutschland (Gesamtmarkt pro Jahr über 3.000.000 Fahrzeuge) *58 Stück*, inkl. Eigenzulassungen, also Vorführer, Dienstwagen.



Ja, in Nordamerika. Guck dir mal da die Neuzulassungen an  



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Oder Dummheiten vom Kaliber E-Autos wären schneller als Fahrzeuge mit  Verbrennungsmotor. Es wäre mir neu das die Physik unterscheidet wer oder  was an der Antriebswelle dreht   .


Es kommt darauf an wie die Antriebeswellen gedreht werden.
Ein Auto mit E-Antrieb wird bei gemessen gleicher Radleistung besser beschleunigen, das stimmt schon.
Grund: Es gibt kein Getriebe und die Leistung wird wesentlich gleichmäßiger abgegeben.
Bei einem Verbrenner hat man in jedem Gang nur einen Punkt, in dem das Radmoment am höchsten ist und danach wieder abfällt. Beim Verbrenner ist das Quasi immer ein hoch und runter vom Radmoment aus gesehen.


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist mir einer hinten reingefahren und abgehauen... So ein Mist ey...

Bilder lade ich nachher hoch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir einer hinten reingefahren und abgehauen... So ein Mist ey...
> 
> Bilder lade ich nachher hoch.



Erst die Bordsteinkante und dann das? 

Kann einem ein wenig leid tun


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wo genau tut er das?


In etlichen Videos. Laut ihm braucht man generell keinen Ölwechsel machen, der Ölschlamm schadet dem Motor nicht, die Werkstätten sind alle kriminell,  man braucht an einem aktuellen Auto 7 Jahre keine Reparaturen vornehmen(Laufleistung egal), mit Fehlerspeicher löschen kann man jeden Fehler beheben....

Ist eigentlich in jeden Video nen Brüller drin. Ich gucke es aber nicht extra nochmal durch um dir die Stellen zu suchen. 



Magogan schrieb:


> Argh kann man zu hohe Bordsteine nicht verbieten?  Ich war so konzentriert darauf, in die enge Parklücke zu kommen, dass  ich den Bordstein nicht richtig beachtet habe. Wieder ein Kratzer unterm  Auto...
> 
> Oder zumindest so rot-weiße Markierungen dran machen wenn die sehr hoch sind? Das wäre mal sinnvoll...


Du rammst einen Bordstein und beschwerst dich über den Bordstein? ROFL! Ich hau mir mit nem Hammer voll auf den Finger und schiebe dann die Schuld auf den Hammer.  Fahren lernen, dann passiert das nicht. Stell deinen Hof mit Kartons voll und park ein, bis du es kannst.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich spiele zur Zeit wieder Eurojackpot-Lotto mit  und träume dann schon die ganze Zeit davon, welches Auto ich mir holen  würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Einen Hund in einen RS6?  Zünd den lieber an, geht schneller wenn du die Kiste komplett schrotten möchtest.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2015)

Gut das ist wirklich ziemlicher Blödsinn.


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Erst die Bordsteinkante und dann das?
> 
> Kann einem ein wenig leid tun


Der Bordstein hat keinen sichtbaren Schaden hinterlassen, aber der Typ, der mir hinten drauf gefahren ist, schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss das vermutlich komplett selbst bezahlen, weil der Fahrerflucht begangen hat. Weiß jemand, was die Reparatur da etwa kosten kann?


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

Merkwürdig, dass die Schürtze nichts wirklich abbekommen hat. So ähnlich sah es aus, als mein Kumpel damals mit seinem Passat zu nah an einen Anhänger gefahren ist.
Dein Wagen ist zudem nicht sonderlich tief. Die Stelle unter dem Rücklicht ist aber geknickt. Was soll das gewesen sein, ein Pickup?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Bordstein hat keinen sichtbaren Schaden hinterlassen, aber der Typ, der mir hinten drauf gefahren ist, schon:
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img912/5377/u4jtZU.jpg
> 
> Ich muss das vermutlich komplett selbst bezahlen, weil der Fahrerflucht begangen hat. Weiß jemand, was die Reparatur da etwa kosten kann?


Sieht nach 3000-4000€ aus. Ist schlecht zu sagen, weil es nicht zerlegt ist.


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht ein Transporter oder ein LKW, der da draufgefahren ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

> Weiß jemand, was die Reparatur da etwa kosten kann?


Kommt darauf an wie es unter der Heckverkleidung aussieht und ob die selber Risse hat. Ich würde mal so ca. 2,5 - 3k Dublonen tippen mit Tendenz steigend. Hattest du wenigstens den Sheriff gerufen und haben die brauchbare Spuren gefunden?


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2015)

Die Polizei ist nicht vorbeigekommen, die hatten keine Leute dafür übrig. Bin aber hingefahren und hab Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

Waren da denn Glassplitter oder ähnliches was man hätte mitnehmen können? Er muss ja auch gute Kampfspuren aufweisen


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Kabelbruch am Verdeck finden, instandsetzen und neu kalibrieren: 480€
Einen riesigen Schraubendreher und das angeblich fehlende Gummilager der Verdeckklappe laut polternd im Verdeckkasten finden: unbezahlbar


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass die Schürtze nichts wirklich abbekommen hat. So ähnlich sah es aus, als mein Kumpel damals mit seinem Passat zu nah an einen Anhänger gefahren ist.
> Dein Wagen ist zudem nicht sonderlich tief. Die Stelle unter dem Rücklicht ist aber geknickt. Was soll das gewesen sein, ein Pickup?



War das einer der älteren Passats? 
Bei unserem (3B Variant) hat es nur das Rücklicht zerhauen, weil die Stoßstange langsam von einer Laterne hochgedrückt wurde und somit Druck ausgeübt wurde.


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Waren da denn Glassplitter oder ähnliches was man hätte mitnehmen können? Er muss ja auch gute Kampfspuren aufweisen


Im Gehäuse der Rückleuchten waren Splitter, aber auf dem Boden nicht. Die muss wohl jemand weggeräumt haben. Aber es ist definitiv dort passiert, sonst wären keine Splitter mehr dort drin gewesen. Die wären rausgeflogen bei der Fahrt, denke ich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe mal für dich das die den Feigling finden, viel Glück.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Mai 2015)

Bei dem, der meine Aktion auf der Autobahn letzten November verursacht hat und abgehauen ist, hab ich die Tage Post bekommen vonner Staatsanwaltschaft.... Verfahren eingestellt weil nicht auffindbar -.- ... Und es gab neben mit noch einen Zeugen/Beteiligten der genauso wie ich Marke, Modell, Farbe und Teile des Kennzeichens identisch angeben konnte..... Mach dir also nicht zu große Hoffnungen...


----------



## JoM79 (7. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich wohne direkt an einer Autobahn und habe zum Einkaufen, oder sonstige Wege erledigen immer die Wahl zwischen total überfüllten und schlechten Landstraßen, oder acht Kilometer Autobahn. Zur Autobahnauffahrt brauche ich etwa eine Minute. Ich beschleunige also mehrmals täglich von 40 auf 200 km/h.



Ist der Motor kalt, dreht er halt
Bei nem reinen E-Auto ok, aber jeden Verbrenner killst du damit.

Zum Thema Fahrerflucht/Unfallflucht:
Hatte selbst bei meinem 20 Jahren alten Audi ne Vollkasko.
Würde das auch jedem empfehlen, wenn die VK nicht allzuviel teurer als die TK ist.
Wenn dir dann mal einer reinfährt, kriegst du wenigstens Geld.


----------



## pcfr3ak (8. Mai 2015)

Also mir ist vor ca 3 wochen auch einer hinten rein gefahren, an nem zebrastreifen... wurde noch schön in die anhängerkupplung des vordermanns gedrückt -> RIP alter Opel Astra 

Heute mit dem neuen Astra rumgefahren, und diesmal ist mir so ne tussi fast in die seite reingefahren, zu blöd um beim spurwechsel zu schauen.. naja grad noch ausgewichen und fett gehupt, aber das geht mir schon manchmal auf den sack was manche leute fabrizieren auf der straße^^


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2015)

Mittlerweile ist das normal geworden, sehe fast täglich Leute die bei Rot über die Ampel fahren.
Ist immer schön wenn man aus der Nachtschicht ganz gemütlich nach Hause fährt und alle anderen ganz schnell auf die Arbeit wollen 
Auch mal den anderen vor- oder reinzulassen gibt's kaum noch.
Geht alles nur noch nach dem Motto: Ich zuerst, alle anderen passen schon auf.


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gestern auch einen gesehen, der bei Rot gefahren ist. Also er stand schon, weil vor ihm einer war, der gestanden hat, der dann aber losgefahren ist. Und dann ist der Typ bei Rot noch angefahren und über die Ampel rüber...

Mein Auto ist nicht verkehrssicher, wenn die Rückleuchtenabdeckung oder wie das heißt, fehlt, oder? Also nur zur Werkstatt damit fahren?


----------



## keinnick (8. Mai 2015)

Ja, so darfst Du eigentlich nicht rum fahren. Fahr entweder direkt zur Werkstatt und lass die Rückleuchte ersetzen oder ruf mal nen Schrottplatz an und frag ob die so eine Rückleuchte da haben. Das dürfte wahrscheinlich günstiger sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2015)

3. Möglichkeit ein Autoteilehändler.


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2015)

Die Leute vom Autohaus meinten, ich dürfe so noch fahren.


----------



## keinnick (8. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Leute vom Autohaus meinten, ich dürfe so noch fahren.



Na wenn sie meinen.  Setze doch mal jemanden ins Auto und lass ihn die Bremse oder den Blinker betätigen. Du stellst Dich derweil hinter das Auto und guckst Dir das Bremslicht / den Blinker an und entscheidest ob Du das cool finden würdest wenn Du hinter Deinem Auto fahren würdest. 

Und nein, so darfst Du natürlich nicht rum fahren. Das Rücklicht ist defekt und wenn Dich die Rennleitung anhält wird denen egal sein was das Autohaus sagt.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn die Rennleitung nen guten Tag hat, bleibt es bei einer Ermahnung.
Wenn sie nen schlechten Tag haben, darfst du schön bezahlen und hast ne Woche Zeit dein Auto repariert vorzuführen.


----------



## Magogan (8. Mai 2015)

Also ihr meint, dass ich so nicht fahren darf, während der Polizist, der die Anzeige aufgenommen hat, und das Autohaus sagen, ich dürfe noch fahren... Und was stimmt jetzt?

Ich denke allerdings selbst, dass ich so nicht mehr fahren sollte. Nächste Woche fahre ich dann zur Werkstatt und lass das reparieren, vorher muss ich eh nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2015)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal vermuten, dass sie den Weg nach Hause meinten. Also noch zurück und auch zur Reparatur, aber keine unnötigen Wege.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist das normal geworden, sehe fast täglich Leute die bei Rot über die Ampel fahren.
> Ist immer schön wenn man aus der Nachtschicht ganz gemütlich nach Hause fährt und alle anderen ganz schnell auf die Arbeit wollen
> Auch mal den anderen vor- oder reinzulassen gibt's kaum noch.
> Geht alles nur noch nach dem Motto: Ich zuerst, alle anderen passen schon auf.



Diese Berufspendler die immer auf den letzten Drücker losfahren und dann fahren wie bescheuert weil sie sonst zu spät kommen, sind für mich sowieso die größten Vollidioten.

Wenn man direkt neben nem großen Autoproduzenten wohnt erlebt man die unfassbarsten Dinge beim Schichtwechsel. Wurde auch erst vor nem Jahr einer totgefahren weil die aus dem Werk schießen als würde es um Leben und Tod gehen.

Es sind, ohne Scheiss, nur 10-15min die sie früher losfahren müssten um völlig chillig ankommen zu können, das is kein Witz. Man kann sich hier zu ner bestimmten Uhrzeit an ne Kreuzung stellen die völlig leer is, 15min später is sie rappel voll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ihr meint, dass ich so nicht fahren darf, während der Polizist, der die Anzeige aufgenommen hat, und das Autohaus sagen, ich dürfe noch fahren... Und was stimmt jetzt?
> 
> Ich denke allerdings selbst, dass ich so nicht mehr fahren sollte. Nächste Woche fahre ich dann zur Werkstatt und lass das reparieren, vorher muss ich eh nicht mehr fahren.


Wenn du rote und orange Folie hast und man damit es abklebt mag es vielleicht gehen, oder du malst die Glühlampen passend mit einem Edding an.
Generell muss alles am Kfz was verbaut ist vorschriftsmäßig funktionieren. Generell sollte man es eh zügig fixen da ja Feuchtigkeit reinkommt und im schlimmsten Falle sogar für einen Kurzschluss sorgen kann. Ich würde so wenigstens nur die nötigsten Fahrten erledigen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn man direkt neben nem großen Autoproduzenten wohnt erlebt man die unfassbarsten Dinge beim Schichtwechsel. Wurde auch erst vor nem Jahr einer totgefahren weil die aus dem Werk schießen als würde es um Leben und Tod gehen.



Sieht bei uns ähnlich aus 
Unglaublich, wie nach Feierabend bei vielen das Auto ausgequetscht wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn da keine Limitierung ist, dann kann man doch gut gehen lassen. Ich mache das nicht nur nach Feierabend, sondern immer.  Erst schön warm fahren, dann ordendlich Kimme geben. Beim Bund startet auch jeden Freitag das große Nato Rennen. Alle, die keine Wache haben nehmen daran teil.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Bund startet auch jeden Freitag das große Nato Rennen. Alle, die keine Wache haben nehmen daran teil.



Ja, echt so. Sonntag Abend ganz langsam zur Kaserne fahren, weil man keinen Bock hat. Freitags dann so schnell wie möglich einfach nur weg von der Kaserne Been there, done that 

Mal ne Frage on topic. Mein Auto habe ich jetzt den ganzen Winter über nicht gewaschen, da es eh wieder sofort dreckig wird. Mit Schnee rechne ich nun nicht mehr 
Ich weiß, dass es für den Lack sicher schonender wäre, wenn man von Hand wäscht, aber da hab ich einfach keine Lust drauf. Deshalb werde ich mal in die Waschstraße fahren.
Gibt es denn so ein paar Sachen, welche in der Waschstraße auch wirklich was bringen? Also ich meine jetzt bezgl. Wachs oder so.
Oder sind die ganzen Wachse und Versiegelungen in einer Waschstraße einfach nur eine Werbelüge? Das Auto ist schwarz-metallic.


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sieht bei uns ähnlich aus
> Unglaublich, wie nach Feierabend bei vielen das Auto ausgequetscht wird.




Ich kann nach der Arbeit garnicht schnell fahren. Zumeist bin ich so müde und erschöpft, dass ich Angst habe schnell zu fahren. Ich roll dann zumeist wie ein Zombie heimwärts.

Hab ich letztens schonma geschrieben, aber mir passieren dann so Sachen, dass ich blinke von der Arbeit bis vor die Haustür und mir fällts nicht auf.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Mai 2015)

Und in dem Zustand noch Autofahren. Unverantwortlich. Bis dann mal ein Kind vors Auto rennt und du es zuspät checkst, weil du so erschöpft bist.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bis dann mal ein Kind vors Auto rennt .......



Ja dann musst du halt links und rechts auf die Strasse schauen, bevor du einfach drueberrennst.
Habe ich damals auch mal im Kindergarten gelernt.


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2015)

Ja schrecklich. Wenn ich manchmal einen Außentermin hab, und ich fahr mit dem Dienstwagen abends zurück geht gelegentlich sogar die Müdigkeitswarnung von dem Auto an. Da macht man sich schon so seine Gedanken. Ich brauch nen Chauffeur.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. Mai 2015)

> Und in dem Zustand noch Autofahren. Unverantwortlich. Bis dann  mal ein Kind vors Auto rennt und du es zuspät checkst, weil du so  erschöpft bist.​



Und was soll man dagegen tun den nicht jeder hat nen leichten job....


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Mai 2015)

Naja, immer noch besser als die Leute dir nix mehr sehen aber zu eitel für ne Brille sindm


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich kann nach der Arbeit garnicht schnell fahren. Zumeist bin ich so müde und erschöpft, dass ich Angst habe schnell zu fahren. Ich roll dann zumeist wie ein Zombie heimwärts.



Geht mir ähnlich. Wobei ich noch nicht "zombiemäßig" nach Hause rolle . Aber ich rase auch nicht.
Vorallem braucht mein Diesel eh relativ lange, bis er warm ist, deshalb erst schön piano.
Vielen ist das scheißegal ob der Motor noch kalt ist. Sobald vom Parkplatz runter, Vollgas und bis zum Begrenzer drehen, selbst im Winter. Ich weiß nicht, wie man so auf die Technik scheißen kann, obwohl man bei einem Autobauer arbeitet und sich eigentlich etwas mit dem Thema Auto auskennen müsste.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2015)

Leasing!? Also dann wäre es mir egal was später los ist.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht mit einem Kollegen zusammen fahren, oder den Bus nehmen, oder das Rad (falls nicht zu weit). Dass deine Arbeit schwer ist, gibt dir nicht das Recht, andere über den Haufen zu fahren, beziehungsweise rechtfertigt dies. Dann musst du eine Möglichkeit finden, damit du nicht so müde bist. Eine Pause, bevor du fährst, oder viel Kaffee, oder eine kalte Dusche, oder den Rest des Tages mehr schlafen. Am Steuer sollte man nur sitzen, solange man sich auch fit fühlt. Ich bin selbst ein Arbeitstier und mach des öfteren mal 13+ Stunden, wenn ich unterwegs bin. Merke ich jedoch dass ich müde werde, halte ich an und geh auch mal ne Runde spazieren, oder mach 30 Minuten die Augen zu, oder so. Telefonieren mit meiner Frau funktioniert auch gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Leasing!? Also dann wäre es mir egal was später los ist.



Noch so ein Egoist 
Unser S205 wird auch pfleglich behandelt, obwohl es "nur" Leasing ist.
Frage: Warum ist es dir egal ?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich stimmt das da oben nicht wirklich, genauer wäre es zu sagen das es mich deutlich weniger interessiert als bei einem Auto das sich länger wäre.
Die kurze Zeit- bzw Kilometerspanne  wäre dann schon ein Grund dafür, mich interessiert es einfach nicht genug was später mit dem Auto(es  ist in dem Fall mehr ein Nutzgegenstand ) los ist und dazu ist auch kann ein gut gepflegter S205  in knapp 11 Jahren auch schrottreif sein, da Mercedes die Elektrik nach 10 Jahren nicht mehr hat. Sofern das dann keine Drittanbieterlösung gibt, bleibt nur das Verschrotten.
Wirklich lange halten werden die Autos also eher nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2015)

Muss letztlich jeder selbst wissen aber auch wenn es nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist muss es kein Pflegefall werden.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, echt so. Sonntag Abend ganz langsam zur Kaserne fahren, weil man keinen Bock hat. Freitags dann so schnell wie möglich einfach nur weg von der Kaserne Been there, done that
> 
> Mal ne Frage on topic. Mein Auto habe ich jetzt den ganzen Winter über nicht gewaschen, da es eh wieder sofort dreckig wird. Mit Schnee rechne ich nun nicht mehr
> Ich weiß, dass es für den Lack sicher schonender wäre, wenn man von Hand wäscht, aber da hab ich einfach keine Lust drauf. Deshalb werde ich mal in die Waschstraße fahren.
> ...



Ferkel, bist du sicher das der Wagen Schwarz ist? 
Nach so langer Zeit wäre das Vollprogramm wohl angeraten nur Wachs von Oben macht nicht so den Sinn. Handanlegen wirst du trotzdem müssen für die ganzen Kanten, Einstiege etc. und für die Felgen falls Alu wäre auch Lappen und Bürste angebracht. Ich würde für die 1. Wäsche einen schönen Regentag nehmen damit alles schön eingeweicht ist


----------



## Olstyle (8. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die kurze Zeit- bzw Kilometerspanne  wäre dann schon ein Grund dafür, mich interessiert es einfach nicht genug was später mit dem Auto(es  ist in dem Fall mehr ein Nutzgegenstand ) los ist und dazu ist auch kann ein gut gepflegter S205  in knapp 11 Jahren auch schrottreif sein, da Mercedes die Elektrik nach 10 Jahren nicht mehr hat. Sofern das dann keine Drittanbieterlösung gibt, bleibt nur das Verschrotten.
> Wirklich lange halten werden die Autos also eher nicht.


Typischer Fall von keine Ahnung wovon er spricht. schon die Einleitung von der ach so komplizierten Elektronik. Was der Bauer nicht kennt...
Gerade die genannten Radioeinheiten kann man prima restaurieren weil dort nichts vergossen ist. Auch sind in 99% der Fälle nicht die Prozessoren sondern die Kondensatoren und Mosfets am Ende. Die wiederum sind gut durch aktuelle Produkte zu ersetzen (47mF bleiben 47mF etc.). An vielen anderen Stellen wird man sich mit Universal Steuergeräten behelfen. Ein ABS-Steuergerät was bei allen Marken funktioniert sollte heute z.B. keine Herausforderung mehr sein(schon weil im Endeffekt vielleicht 4 Zulieferer die gebaut haben). Wie Elektronik ganz ohne Hersteller support geht zeigt z.B. die Mini-Community mit dem "Megasquirt", genau eingepassten LED-Rückleuchten etc. . 

Anders herum fehlen spezielle Teile auch ganz ohne Elektronik mal. Die Rundumdichtung des C70I Cabrios(Dach zu Fenster+Verdeckklappe ist alles ein Gummistreifen) ist z.B. schon heute sowas.

Aktuell sehe ich noch das Problem dass zu wenige Werkstätten den Elektronikteil des "KFZ-Mechatronikers" ernst nehmen, aber das dürfte sich auch allmählich geben.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ferkel, bist du sicher das der Wagen Schwarz ist?



Ja  Ich bin des Öfteren im Platzregen über die Autobahn gefetzt, da sah dann der Wagen kurzzeitig wieder aus wie neu 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nach so langer Zeit wäre das Vollprogramm wohl angeraten nur Wachs von Oben macht nicht so den Sinn.


Ja, das ist klar. Einmal durch die Waschstraße damit der sauber ist und dann Wachs dachte ich. Taugt das Wachs von so einer riesen Waschstraße denn? 
Hier hats so ne große in der Nähe. Also kein so Miniding wie an der Tanke. Sehe gerade, dass das ja die längste Waschstraße Europas ist 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Handanlegen wirst du trotzdem müssen für die ganzen Kanten, Einstiege etc. und für die Felgen falls Alu wäre auch Lappen und Bürste angebracht.



Felgen sind sauber, kommen aus der Einlagerung der Werkstatt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde für die 1. Wäsche einen schönen Regentag nehmen damit alles schön eingeweicht ist



Dann werde ich mal zusehen, dass das Teil dafür aus der Garage kommt zum einweichen.
Aber wenn ich dann wasche, habe ich ja direkt Regenflecken drauf


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2015)

Wir sind aber auch selber schuld an diesem Zustand. 
Früher kaufte man sich ein Auto und ist es dann 5-10Jahre gefahren.
Auch Kilometerstände von über 200tkm waren völlig normal.
Wenn ich dagegen die Leute heute so höre:
100tkm?
Das ist aber viel.
Ein 10 Jahre altes Auto?
Das kann doch nur Schrott sein.

Mein fast 20 Jahre alter Audi 90 mit über 250tkm, war besser in Schuss als so manch ein 5-10 jähriger Wagen.
Habe ihn nur verkauft, weil die Ersatzteilversorgung von Audi bei alten Autos Mist ist und meine Frau ein Auto mit mehr Sicherheitsfeatures wollte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Mai 2015)

Kann wer jemand seine Meinung zum VW Tiguan mir preisgeben? ( :


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2015)

Noch etwas ungenauer bitte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja  Ich bin des Öfteren im Platzregen über die Autobahn gefetzt, da sah dann der Wagen kurzzeitig wieder aus wie neu
> 
> 
> Taugt das Wachs von so einer riesen Waschstraße denn?
> Hier hats so ne große in der Nähe. Also kein so Miniding wie an der Tanke. Sehe gerade, dass das ja die längste Waschstraße Europas ist


Wenn man nicht permanent durch fährt bringt das Wachs wenig da es schnell wieder runter ist. Auch bekommt man es dorthin wo es nicht hingehört wie auf Scheiben und Wischer ( in der Regel wird nur der Heckwischer abgedeckt ). Da kannst du besser selbst den Poliboy spielen


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Mai 2015)

Also mir gefällt das Auto, allerdings kenne ich keinen der mir die Macken nennen kann bzw. das Auto etwas besser kennt und mir sagen kann worauf ich beim kauf zu achten habe.. 

Die Fragen die mich beschäftigen : Diesel oder Benzin.. Bis wei viel KM kaufen und welche Motoren zu empfehlen sind.. 

Thx


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da kannst du besser selbst den Poliboy spielen



Hast du da Tipps für irgendwelche Mittelchen? Muss jetzt auch nicht das beste Zeug sein, aber auch nicht gerade das schäbigste.
Und noch ne Frage...habe paar kleine Steinschläge auf der Motorhaube. Lackstifte sind im Handschuhfach. Am besten entgraten und dann mit dem Lackstift abdecken? Oder wie geht man da vor?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Mai 2015)

Schon mal was von Power Napping gehört?!?  Bringt wohl echt was.
Vor allem wenn ich Leute sehe die kaum noch laufen können, aber hauptsache Autofahren. Wenn ihr getrunken habt fahrt ihr doch auch nicht. Und das nur weil es verbotenist oder wie?  Gäbe es das verbot nicht, würdet ihr auch besoffen fahren oder wie?


----------



## s-icon (9. Mai 2015)

Ich nehm immer das einfach Programm + Felgenwäsche reicht.
1mal im Jahr geht der zur Aufbereitung und bekommt Swizöl Wachs




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Power Napping gehört?!?  Bringt wohl echt was.



Ja mache ich bei Langstrecken, danach Hellwach


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn der Lack noch fit ist sollte einfach Wachs reichen ansonsten eine schonende Politur für Metallic. Ich nutze noch eine Politur von Teroson nur ist das Gebinde recht üppig da es für den gewerblichen Einsatz gedacht ist ( 5 Liter ).  Such dir irgendwas raus von zb. Nigrin, Sonax, Caramba usw.
Entgraten würde ich eher nicht da die Stelle so schnell größer wird, nur bei Rostbefall würde ich den Aufwand machen. Ich würde mir aber für reinen Steinschlag oder feine Kratzer eher einen richten Pinsel besorgen damit man genauer arbeiten kann


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn der Lack noch fit ist sollte einfach Wachs reichen ansonsten eine schonende Politur für Metallic. Ich nutze noch eine Politur von Teroson nur ist das Gebinde recht üppig da es für den gewerblichen Einsatz gedacht ist ( 5 Liter ).  Such dir irgendwas raus von zb. Nigrin, Sonax, Caramba usw.
> Entgraten würde ich eher nicht da die Stelle so schnell größer wird, nur bei Rostbefall würde ich den Aufwand machen. Ich würde mir aber für reinen Steinschlag oder feine Kratzer eher einen richten Pinsel besorgen damit man genauer arbeiten kann



Ich danke dir  Werde mich da morgen mal ans Werk machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Dann viel Spaß beim aufhübschen. Ich habe Gott sei Dank davor noch Ruhe bis auf die regelmäßige Wäsche


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Power Napping gehört?!?  Bringt wohl echt was.
> Vor allem wenn ich Leute sehe die kaum noch laufen können, aber hauptsache Autofahren. Wenn ihr getrunken habt fahrt ihr doch auch nicht. Und das nur weil es verbotenist oder wie?  Gäbe es das verbot nicht, würdet ihr auch besoffen fahren oder wie?



Dazu habe ich letztens einen Versuch von Mythbusters gesehen.
Weiss nicht mehr genau wieviele Stunden die dabei wach geblieben sind, aber selbst mit max 20-30 Minuten Powernapping zwischendurch, waren die erbrachten Leistungen doppelt so hoch wie komplett ohne Schlaf.
Getestet haben sie das Ganze auf nem Krabbenkutter.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich letztens einen Versuch von Mythbusters gesehen.
> Weiss nicht mehr genau wieviele Stunden die dabei wach geblieben sind, aber selbst mit max 20-30 Minuten Powernapping zwischendurch, waren die erbrachten Leistungen doppelt so hoch wie komplett ohne Schlaf.
> Getestet haben sie das Ganze auf nem Krabbenkutter.



Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch. Je mehr Schlafentzug, desto intensiver sind dann halt die Schlafphasen, auch wenn sie dann nur kurz sind.

Gibt dazu auch einen interessanten Versuch:

Schlafkonzept im Selbstversuch: Mit Power-Nickerchen zum Übermenschen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2015)

Ich mach das schon seit Jahren so, mal kurz 10 Minuten die Augen zu machen und schon bin 3-4 Stunden wieder fit.
Komischerweise brauche ich das nur wenn ich Frühschicht habe.
Bei Spät-oder Nachtschicht klappt das auch so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich kann man doch kaum müde werden beim Autofahren, weil man ja ständig konzentriert sein muss.  Wenn man mal nen bischen müde wird einfach die nächste Abfahrt mit ordendlich Kimme nehmen und genauso wieder drauf. Das gibt genug Adrenalin das man erstmal wieder hellwach ist. Bei 200+ oder ner schönen Landstraße ist es sowieso nicht möglich müde zu werden.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von keine Ahnung wovon er spricht.  schon die Einleitung von der ach so komplizierten Elektronik. Was der  Bauer nicht kennt...
> Gerade die genannten Radioeinheiten kann man prima restaurieren weil  dort nichts vergossen ist. Auch sind in 99% der Fälle nicht die  Prozessoren sondern die Kondensatoren und Mosfets am Ende. Die wiederum  sind gut durch aktuelle Produkte zu ersetzen (47mF bleiben 47mF etc.).  An vielen anderen Stellen wird man sich mit Universal Steuergeräten  behelfen. Ein ABS-Steuergerät was bei allen Marken funktioniert sollte  heute z.B. keine Herausforderung mehr sein(schon weil im Endeffekt  vielleicht 4 Zulieferer die gebaut haben). Wie Elektronik ganz ohne  Hersteller support geht zeigt z.B. die Mini-Community mit dem  "Megasquirt", genau eingepassten LED-Rückleuchten etc. .
> 
> Anders herum fehlen spezielle Teile auch ganz ohne Elektronik mal. Die  Rundumdichtung des C70I Cabrios(Dach zu Fenster+Verdeckklappe ist alles  ein Gummistreifen) ist z.B. schon heute sowas.
> ...


Warum sollten alte Steuergeräte denn kaputt gehen? 80% aller von mir getauschten Steuergeräte sind defekt wegen Wassereintritt, Kurzschluss im Kabelsatz, Öl im Kabelsatz, mechanischer Fehler oder Kontaktfehler am Stecker. Die 20%, die wirklich kaputt gehen gibts problemlos als Ersatzteil.

Ich sehe da auch kein Problem das aktuelle Autos alt werden. W210 und w202 haben jetzt ja auch schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel und stehen trotzdem nicht dauerhaft mit Elektrikproblemen in der Werkstatt. Im 210er gab es sogar schon Lichtleiter und selbst die machen keine Probleme...


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Doch, wenn man nach der Arbeit, im dunkeln, mehrere Stunden so fährt, kann man auch dabei müde und unkonzentriert werden.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2015)

Ich finde "200+" sehr anstrengend und ermüdent. Beim Fahren merkt man das wegen dem Adrenalin nicht so. Wenn man aber nach ner langen, schnellen Etappe aussteigt, merkt mans umso mehr, wie geschafft man ist. Wobei ich so bis Tacho 210 noch als ok empfinde. Ab 220 find ich's stressig. Ab 250 hab ich echte Angst und Spaß macht das auch nicht wirklich. Wobei die Angst in dem Falle an den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern liegt. Mit Tempo 250 mag ich nicht wirklich an irgendwelchen schlingernden ost- oder südeuropäischen LKWs vorbeibloggern, wo sich der Fahrer in der Kabine warscheinlich grad einen runterholt. 

Tempomat 130 ist meine Lieblingsgeschwindigkeit. Mehr macht mit den Irren, Blinden und Frustrierten auf den BABs eh keinen Spaß. Wobei fahren mit Tempomat natürlich auch müde macht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das Auto, allerdings kenne ich keinen der mir die Macken nennen kann bzw. das Auto etwas besser kennt und mir sagen kann worauf ich beim kauf zu achten habe..
> 
> Die Fragen die mich beschäftigen : Diesel oder Benzin.. Bis wei viel KM kaufen und welche Motoren zu empfehlen sind..
> 
> Thx





Hier kann keiner was zu sagen ? -.-


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist das Golf 5 oder 6 Plattform.
Würde bei so einem Wagen nen Diesel nehmen, ausser du fährst nur Kurzstrecke.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Ich mag den Tiguan generell nicht, deshalb bin ich da nicht im Bilde, sorry.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist das Golf 5 oder 6 Plattform.



Von den Motoren her eher Golf 6-Plattform. Nur den 122PS-TSI und den 140PS-TDI gabs noch in den späten 5ern . Innenraum sagt auch eher 6er . Meine Favoriten bei den Motoren wären der 140PS- und 170PS-Diesel - schön unkompliziert (vor allem im Vergleich zu den 1,4ern, auch wenn ich keine Probleme mit meinem habe *auf Holz klopf*).


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Warum denn überhaupt einen Tiguan? Also warum nicht beispielsweise einen Yeti, ist doch eigentlich das Gleiche, oder einen Mokka?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hier kann keiner was zu sagen ? -.-



Sorry arbeite bei Daimler.  Ich könnte dir nen GLK empfehlen.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Du meinst doch sicherlich den GLA und nicht GLK, oder? Ansonsten frag ich mich, warum du nicht einen G63 empfiehlst...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2015)

Ne.  Der GLK ist der Tiguan von Daimler. GLA = A-Klasse höhergelegt. So 100% ist es nicht das Gegenstück aber so ein Tiguan ist von der Größe her wesendlich mehr GLK als GLA.

Ein GLK als Jahreswagen ist auch durchaus erschwinglich, wenn man nicht grade nen absolut vollen mit dem größten Motor haben will.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Ja aber dafür nochmal eine Ecke schäbiger in der Optik. Nicht der Innenraum, der gefällt, aber außen...


----------



## s-icon (9. Mai 2015)

Ich find den GLK schöner als den Tiguan


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2015)

Ich mag diese ganzen SUVs generell nicht. Entweder Geländewagen oder PKW. Wenn man das versucht das zu mischen hat man ein Auto was alle negativen Eigenschaften von beiden Fahrzeugtypen vereint.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hast du da Tipps für irgendwelche Mittelchen? Muss jetzt auch nicht das beste Zeug sein, aber auch nicht gerade das schäbigste.
> Und noch ne Frage...habe paar kleine Steinschläge auf der Motorhaube. Lackstifte sind im Handschuhfach. Am besten entgraten und dann mit dem Lackstift abdecken? Oder wie geht man da vor?



Vorsichtig entgraten, dann mit Reinigungsbenzin oder Vergleichbarem gründlich reinigen damit die Farbe haften kann, dann Farbe am besten mit nem Zahnstocher oder sehr sehr feinem Pinsel schichten bis genug aufgetragen ist, trocknen lassen, das selbe Spiel mit passendem Klarlack, aushärten lassen, mit 3000er und anschließend 2000er den Schlag und die Umgebung eben schleifen, und zu Letzt auf hochglanz polieren.

Wenn du vorsichtig und und gründlich arbeitest dürfte der Steinschlag fast bis (je nach dem wie sauber gearbeitet wurde) gar nicht mehr zu sehen sein.

Diese provisorisch ausgetupften Schlaglöcher springen einem immer übel ins Auge  Dann lieber gar nicht..


----------



## Magogan (9. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ob ich den Link hier posten darf, aber aus aktuellem Anlass habe ich mal eine Petition gestartet: https://www.change.org/p/deutscher-...lbstanzeige-bei-unfällen-ohne-personenschäden

Geht darum, dass Fahrerflüchtige bei Selbstanzeige straffrei bleiben, sodass sich mehr Leute bei der Polizei stellen, wenn sie zuhause in Ruhe über ihre Tat nachgedacht haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2015)

Na dann bleibt aber niemand mehr stehen, sondern alle versuchen die Flucht


----------



## Magogan (9. Mai 2015)

Wieso sollten sie? Das wäre dann ja immer noch eine Straftat, allerdings hätte man die Möglichkeit, seinen Fehler zuzugeben und muss dann nicht um seinen Führerschein fürchten, sondern die Haftpflichtversicherung zahlt einfach, als wäre man nicht abgehauen, und man muss keine sonstigen Konsequenzen fürchten.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Mai 2015)

> Na dann bleibt aber niemand mehr stehen, sondern alle versuchen die Flucht



Blechen muss man trotzdem aber er bekommt keine strafe.


----------



## s-icon (9. Mai 2015)

Aber dann hauen alle erstmal ab und denken zuhause nach, wie warscheinlich es ist erwischt zu werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2015)

Eben, versuchen kanns man ja dann problemlos 
Muss ja nichts befürchten, vllt habe ich Glück und keiner sieht mich und falls doch na dann stelle ich mich eben selbst ohne Konsequenzen. 
Nene ich finde das nicht gut, man muss mit hohen Strafen rechnen, anders geht es nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie? Das wäre dann ja immer noch eine Straftat, allerdings hätte man die Möglichkeit, seinen Fehler zuzugeben und muss dann nicht um seinen Führerschein fürchten, sondern die Haftpflichtversicherung zahlt einfach, als wäre man nicht abgehauen, und man muss keine sonstigen Konsequenzen fürchten.


Die Versicherung will ich sehen die den Verursacher nur etwas hochstuft anstatt den Schaden ganz abzuwälzen. Das würde bedeuten das die Versicherungen für alle teurer werden


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub ich brauch ne Dachlucke mit Drehkranz und MG42 in meinem A3, wenn das in Kraft tritt. Dann kann ich selber die Verfolgung des Flüchtigen aufnehmen.   Die Grünen schaukeln sich doch sowieso den ganzen Tag auf der Wache nur die Eier und stellen den Fall dann ein. Die müssen ja keine mindest Erfolgsquote haben, um den Job nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2015)

Du meinst die "blauen"


----------



## s-icon (9. Mai 2015)

Bei uns sind die noch grün, bin vorgestern noch in eine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle gekommen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Mai 2015)

Bayern stellt ja auch erst glaub bis Ende diesen Jahres um.
Irgendwie blöd, für mich werden das immer die Grünen bleiben^^


----------



## Riverna (9. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab endlich was gegen meine hässlichen Scheinwerfer gemacht. Bin durch Glück an die sehr seltenen Morette Scheinwerfer gekommen. Diese sind zwar unglaublich teuer, aber sehen deutlich besser aus. Auf dem Bild sind sie aber noch im unlackierten Zustand (die linken) dadurch sehen sie den alten doch noch recht ähnlich


----------



## s-icon (9. Mai 2015)

Hab heute nette Post aus Italien bekommen, 120€ wollen die von mir, wegen befahren einer Fahrverbotszone
Hab ich nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Mai 2015)

Ich find solche einzelnen Lichter generell nicht so pralle, die linke gefallen mir allerdings schon, wahrscheinlich weil sie schon eher nach einem großen aussehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Stimmt schon, ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig so unlackiert


----------



## Riverna (9. Mai 2015)

So sieht das ganze dann lackiert aus, jedoch werden meine etwas anders lackiert. 

http://i.imgur.com/lgkJN.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Ja so sieht es ganz anders aus. Das Silber gefällt mir


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze dann lackiert aus, jedoch werden meine etwas anders lackiert.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lgkJN.jpg



Wie kann man nur ein so schönes Auto so versauen?  
Kann man nicht wegsehen, wie bei einem Unfall  

Nene ich würde die original-Scheinwerfern nehmen. Finde generell alle "bösen" Blicke sehen immer behämmert aus, bei nem WRX zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, aber bei Golf+Böser Blick ist kotzen angesagt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Mai 2015)

Sieht von der dann son bisschen von der linie wie ein evo aus ^^


----------



## turbosnake (9. Mai 2015)

Beides sieht nicht schön aus, aber das linke sieht besser aus.


----------



## Seabound (9. Mai 2015)

so ein Silber steht vielleicht einem Mercedes-Benz, aber nicht so nem billigen Reiskocher.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2015)

Billiger Reiskocher... Genau...  . 

Um auf dein Niveau zu kommen, könnte ich jetzt was zu Renault sagen - aber nein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Farbe ist doch Geschmackssache. Ein silberner Benz ist wie die gelbe Tonne ja an jeder Ecke zu treffen 


> könnte ich jetzt was zu Renault sagen


Knack & Back Baguette


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Billiger Reiskocher... Genau...  .
> 
> Um auf dein Niveau zu kommen, könnte ich jetzt was zu Renault sagen - aber nein.



+1, so sieht's aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

Wie gut das die DDR nicht mehr gibt wo 99% des Volkes ein Trabant fuhr


----------



## nfsgame (9. Mai 2015)

Ich bin nun echt kein Freund von Japanern und Co., aber nen Impreza oder sowas wie ne Celica sind irgendwie "Kult" und auch alles andere als billig in meinen Augen. Die Eimer haben durch das eben nicht gerade Mainstreamaussehen schon wieder Stil - sowas hat Charakter  (ich würde selber jederzeit nen WRX fahren - so ists nicht ).
Mit gefallen die neuen Scheinwerfer btw zumindest besser, als die, die vorher drinsteckten . Mal sehen wie es lackiert aussieht...


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Knack & Back Baguette


Ne, seit der Werbung wissen wir doch das an einem Renualt Baguette nichts Knack machen kann, da es die Konsistenz eines Milchbrötchen hat.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie gut das die DDR nicht mehr gibt wo 99% des Volkes ein Trabant fuhr


Dafür gab es weniger neid weil sie alle gleich ausgeschaut haben. 



> so ein Silber steht vielleicht einem Mercedes-Benz, aber nicht so nem billigen Reiskocher.



Selbst die gebrauchten Reikocher die 15J auf den buckel haben sind noch recht teuer.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxNfhftIR2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nene ich würde die original-Scheinwerfern nehmen. Finde generell alle "bösen" Blicke sehen immer behämmert aus, bei nem WRX zwar nicht ganz so schlimm, aber bei Golf+Böser Blick ist kotzen angesagt



Das sind originale Scheinwerfer aus dem Zubehör Katalog. Die ganz normalen Scheinwerfer habe ich mir auh gekauft, eingebaut und dann festgestellt das die Morette mir besser gefallen. Einen bösen Blick haben sie jedoch nicht. Das kommt halt durch die Lackierung. Mir gefällt es... aber nur die Scheinwerfer. Der Rest vom silbernen WRX gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht, der Wagen braucht kein Bodykit.



Seabound schrieb:


> so ein Silber steht vielleicht einem Mercedes-Benz, aber nicht so nem billigen Reiskocher.



Leider reicht meine Kohle nur für so einen billige  Reiskocher. Wenn ich mal Kohle haben sollte wird es so ein rasend schneller und durchaus spannender Renault wie deiner.


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2015)

Was habt ihr für Probleme? Silber steht halt vor allem teuren Autos wie Mercedes, Audi und Co. Kann ich mir auch an nen Franzosen nicht wirklich gut vorstellen (Außer an dem Clio Sport, den ich irgendwann um 2005 rum gefahren bin, der war in Aluminium Silber lackiert und dass sah absolut fantastisch aus. Zumindest frisch gewaschen). 

Ansonsten sind doch die ganzen Japaner einfach billiger Scheiß. Zusätzlich zu billig gibts noch schlechte Kullanz und Kundenservice, weil die Japaner hier so wenig von ihrem Krempel verkaufen, dass jeglicher Service am Kunden ein Minusgeschäft darstellt. Wohl dem, der einen Franzosen kauft.


----------



## s-icon (10. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich find ich ja die Farbe sehr geil:
AUDI R8 IN PURPLE MATT METALLIC | Nato-Oliv.com

Was kostet denn in etwa so ne Folierung von nem Cabrio?


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2015)

Ist Lila nicht die Farbe von unbefriedigten Frauen? In so nen R8 wollte ich mich nicht blicken lassen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

Oder ein schöner Datsun 240Z - 280Z, Toyota 2000 GT oder Nissan Laurel Coupe ( C 130 ) sind doch ein paar schicke Wägelchen


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich finde, dass es auch gute lilafarbige Autos gibt:

http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/ima...-rs6-avant-on-adv1-wheels-photo-gallery_7.jpg


----------



## s-icon (10. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist Lila nicht die Farbe von unbefriedigten Frauen? In so nen R8 wollte ich mich nicht blicken lassen...



Ich bin keine Frau, deshalb kein Problem


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es auch gute lilafarbige Autos gibt:
> 
> http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/ima...-rs6-avant-on-adv1-wheels-photo-gallery_7.jpg



Ja toll! Mit dem Kübel kannste beim Christopher Street Day an der Spitze von der Parade her fahren und lustig ausem Fenster winken. Fällt nicht auf!


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2015)

Also ganz ehrlich Seabound man merkt das du keine Ahnung von dem hast was du hier von dir gibst. Der Service und die Kullanz von japanischen Herstellern ist durchaus gut. Aber woher willst du das auch wissen? Scheinst dich mit dem Thema nie beschäftigt zu haben und willst nur provozieren.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2015)

@Seabound: Machst du noch was anderes, als Copy+Paste von alten Beiträgen ? Man kann auch kreativer tr...itratrallalaa


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2015)

Japaner haben qualitativ teilweise den deutschen vorraus. Wo hier und da bei der elektronik is, oder i ein sensor kaputt is bei deutschen autos fahren die japaner einfach. Letzter mazda 6 von uns 150 tausend km von uns gefahren und nur zum service in der werkstatt. Generell ist die Mentalität bei den japanern anders wenn es um die funktionsfähigkeit der autos geht. Nicht umsonst ist Toyota der größte Autohersteller.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte mit Japanern keine Probleme bis auf die Preise von den E Teilen. 


> Ja toll! Mit dem Kübel kannste beim Christopher Street Day an der Spitze von der Parade her fahren


Aha gut zu wissen. Ich hatte mal einen von meinen Passats in der Farbe von der Whiskas Werbung lacken lassen ( mein Spezie hatte noch was übrig von der deren Aktion ). Mein jetziger ist eher Schwarz aber schimmert in der Sonne aber Lila


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Mai 2015)

Soll er doch reden und seinen Franzosen fahren wie er will. Einfach überhören...


----------



## Seabound (10. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich Seabound man merkt das du keine Ahnung von dem hast was du hier von dir gibst. Der Service und die Kullanz von japanischen Herstellern ist durchaus gut. Aber woher willst du das auch wissen? Scheinst dich mit dem Thema nie beschäftigt zu haben und willst nur provozieren.



Woher willst du das wissen? Die Japoner, die du fährst, bekommen doch eh keine Kulanz mehr. Nix für ungut, aber die sind da doch wirklich schon lange raus, oder wann hast du denn ma mit dem Kundenservice von Nissan oder Subaru was wegen deinem/deinen Auto/Autos zu tun gehabt?  



nfsgame schrieb:


> @Seabound: Machst du noch was anderes, als Copy+Paste von alten Beiträgen ? Man kann auch kreativer tr...itratrallalaa



Keine Ahnung, was du da meinst. Sollte ich mich wiederholt haben, behaupte ich einfach mal; Ich hab Recht und man kanns nicht oft genug sagen... 





ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Japaner haben qualitativ teilweise den deutschen vorraus. Wo hier und da bei der elektronik is, oder i ein sensor kaputt is bei deutschen autos fahren die japaner einfach. Letzter mazda 6 von uns 150 tausend km von uns gefahren und nur zum service in der werkstatt. Generell ist die Mentalität bei den japanern anders wenn es um die funktionsfähigkeit der autos geht. Nicht umsonst ist Toyota der größte Autohersteller.



 Rechtschreibung ist echt nich so dein Ding, oder wie?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es auch gute lilafarbige Autos gibt:
> 
> http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/ima...-rs6-avant-on-adv1-wheels-photo-gallery_7.jpg


Die Farbe ist schöner als das Auto.
Nur wie heißt die?


----------



## s-icon (10. Mai 2015)

Also ich hab noch nie etwas schlechtes über die Zuverlässigkeit der Japaner gehört.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2015)

Ne am hamdy schreiben is echt nich mein ding


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist schöner als das Auto.
> Nur wie heißt die?



Merlin purple heißt die. Aber taugt auch sicher nicht an jedem Auto.


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen? Die Japoner, die du fährst, bekommen doch eh keine Kulanz mehr. Nix für ungut, aber die sind da doch wirklich schon lange raus, oder wann hast du denn ma mit dem Kundenservice von Nissan oder Subaru was wegen deinem/deinen Auto/Autos zu tun gehabt?



Ich arbeite bei einem japanischen Hersteller die du so kritisierst, zufällig sogar in Bereich Kulanz und Kundenservice. Somit weis ich es ziemlich genau, dass du absoluten Quatsch erzählst und von dem anscheinend keine Ahnung hast. Dein Verhalten hier im Thread ist unter aller Kanone... eine Schande wie du dich hier aufführst. Damit meine ich nicht deine Kritik an den Herstellern, damit hast du dich nur disqualifiziert und selber lächerlich gemacht. Aber Leute wegen ihrer Rechtschreibung als Sonderschüler zu bezeichnen ist schon mehr als unverschämt.

Aber ein Moderator wird sich um dich bestimmt demnächst kümmern.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist Lila nicht die Farbe von unbefriedigten  Frauen? In so nen R8 wollte ich mich nicht blicken lassen...



Ich bin Kerl genug um auch mit so einer Farbe ohne Nachteile rumfahren zu koennen! Ausserdem find ich das violette in matt schick.
Das Dach haette ich eher in weiß gehalten, nicht unbedingt schwarz. Erinnert mich bisschen an die Jaguar XJR-9.

Wenn du dich ueber ein Auto und dessen Farbe definieren musst, bitte deine Sache.
Wobei, ein Franzose? Wirklich? Und dann ueber Japaner am Schimpfen?
Abgerundet wird das durch Rechtschreibflames, danke dafuer Hans!


Sagt mal, sprecht ihr euch ab in diesem Thread? Kaum hoert ein Troll so ein bisschen auf, faengt der Naechste an?
Nicht das es nicht amuesant waer, wuerd mich nur interessieren.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Mai 2015)

Also mein dad war bisher mit seinen Hondas immer mehr als zufrieden, hatte insgesamt drei mal einen 

Auch so kann ich mich vor allem daran erinnern, das damals vor allem die Japanischen Autos für ihre Motoren bekannt waren, die quasi ewig gelaufen sind. Heute höre ich das allerdings nicht mehr so oft 

Aber was will man sich streiten. Jeder macht seine Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Automobilherstellern, der eine positive, der andere negative. 
Allerdings finde ich,  generell eine gewisse Anzahl an Herstellern in eine Ecke zu stellen, nur weil die ihren Sitz in Asien haben, für völlig daneben, vor allem wenn man selbst nie einen besessen hat. Vorischt, mit dem letzten Satz hab ich mich auf keine Person bezogen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Mai 2015)

Iilanes auto is doch juut. Schwul auf keinen fall, ist doch nich schweinchen rosa.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2015)

Wie kann bitte eine Farbe eine sexuelle Gesinnung haben?

Mein Wagen hat einen schwarzen Effektlack. Ist das jetzt besonders Hetero?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

Nein das wäre wohl eher SM oder in welcher Effekt ist bei Sonne zu sehen?
Werkzeugkasten Blau, Hornhaut Umbra, Popel Grün oder so wären Farben wo man sich Gedanken machen müsste


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2015)

Nennt sich Ember Black bei Volvo.

Werkzeugkasten blau.....
Fehlt noch der Hammerschlaglack! Waer mal so richtig maennlich und vor allem hetero?

Doc, ich mag deine rhetorischen Umwege


----------



## Magogan (10. Mai 2015)

Popel-Grün ist doch eine gute Farbe, wenn man seinem Sohn ein Auto schenkt und ihn bestrafen will, weil er frech gewesen ist xD


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hat der Kundenservice vielleicht deswegen so nen beschissnen Ruf?
> 
> Und was die Moderation angeht, wirst du wohl Recht behalten! ^^
> 
> Darkroom Black?


Gefühlt läuft bei dir irgendwas verkehrt.
Beleidigst du gerne Leute?
Wie kann man denn von der Autofarbe auf die sexuelle Gesinnung schliessen?

Ebenso kann ich es nicht verstehen, wie man so schlecht über japanische Autos reden kann.
Im Gegensatz zum Grossteil der Welt gehen Japaner nicht einfach zur und stellen dummbräsig irgendwas her.
Japaner sind stolz auf das was sie tun und auf die Firma für die sie arbeiten.
Sie arbeiten nicht nur um Geld zu verdienen, sondern auch um sich selber ständig zu verbessern.
Von der Arbeitsmentalität der Japaner können sich sich viele Leute ne Menge abschneiden.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen...
Ich hab mich mal ein bisschen gekümmert(falls wen noch was des gebliebenen stört einfach bescheid sagen). Auch wenn die allgemeine Reaktion hier prima gelassen war, wäre es noch schöner wenn ihr gelegentlich den Melden-Button benutzen würdet. Die erste Meldung kam deutlich nach dem ersten Post der explizit ein Einmischen der Moderation fordert, das macht nicht wirklich Sinn.

Kleiner Anhang von wegen Service und Japaner:
https://www.adac.de/infotestrat/aut...barometerUebersicht.aspx?kl=Service&jahr=2014
Angeblich haben sich die deutschen Hersteller ja eingekauft, um so besser wäre dann die Leistung der Japaner zu bewerten.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Naja beschweren tun sich immer viele, aber mal den Melden Button drücken wird meist vergessen.

Wo wir gerade bei Farben sind.
Ich mag das Electric Orange von Ford und Dark Burgundy von VAG.
Passt aber auch nicht zu jedem Auto.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2015)

Ich fand das Eletric Orange auch immer schick, bis ich es live gesehen habe. Glaub mir so toll ist der nicht und mMn passt Orange einfach gar nicht zum Design von Ford. 

Ich finde die Farbe die JP auf seinem M4 hat einfach das beste was man einem Auto antun kann. Ich fand seine Folierungen vorher immer komisch, aber mit dem M4 hat er alles richtig gemacht, bockt einfach richtig!


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Mai 2015)

Das grün des alten Focus RS ist mMn auch perfekt für den Wagen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2015)

Jap, das ist wirklich schick und passend!


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich fand das Eletric Orange auch immer schick, bis ich es live gesehen habe. Glaub mir so toll ist der nicht und mMn passt Orange einfach gar nicht zum Design von Ford.



Ne, ich glaub dir nicht.
Ich hab das schon mehrmals live gesehen und ich mag es.


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2015)

Subaru Impreza WRX !deutsches Modell! als Limousine in Kefferhausen

Wirklich schöner WRX, aber ich find es immer wieder heftig was die alten Kisten noch kosten bei doch schon relativ viel Kilometer auf dem Buckel. Bei Skyline und Co ist das ganze nochmal eine Ecke schlimmer...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2015)

Bei uns hier fährt ein Pink-schwarzer Evo 8 mit min. 600 PS rum. Der sieht so dermaßen geil aus, den würde ich jederzeit fahren. Wenn jemand eine Farbe besonders männlich findet, dann muss man ja das Auto komplett abschleifen und Klarlack rüber machen. Pure Metal, richtig männlich. 

Solange die Farbe gut passt, ist es egal welche das ist.


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2015)

Ein Rosa Auto würde ich jetzt ansich auch nicht fahren, aber wenn es Männer gibt denen die Farbe gefällt würde ich nicht zwangsläufig annehmen das sie deswegen eine andere sexuelle Gesinnung haben. Die geistigen Ergüsse von gestern Abend bei einem gewissen User führe ich mal auf übermässigen Alkoholeinfluss zurück, was es aber nicht im geringsten verbessert. Das blau vom MR2 eines Kumpels finde ich auch nicht wirklich "männlich" und sieht in meinen Augen eher ein wenig nach einer Frauenfarbe aus, trotzdem gefällt es ihm und das ist das wichtigste. Gibt einige Farben die ich nicht unbedingt fahren wollen würde, grau, silber, gelb, blau... grün normalerweise auch. Und nun hab ich sogar zwei grüne Autos...


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen...
> Ich hab mich mal ein bisschen gekümmert(falls wen noch was des gebliebenen stört einfach bescheid sagen). Auch wenn die allgemeine Reaktion hier prima gelassen war, wäre es noch schöner wenn ihr gelegentlich den Melden-Button benutzen würdet. Die erste Meldung kam deutlich nach dem ersten Post der explizit ein Einmischen der Moderation fordert, das macht nicht wirklich Sinn.



Wollte ich gestern auch machen, aber ich war einfach zu müde um zu sehen, dass das Dreieck links unten ist 
Jetzt habe ich es gerade eben entdeckt!


----------



## s-icon (10. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbe die JP auf seinem M4 hat einfach das beste was man einem Auto antun kann. Ich fand seine Folierungen vorher immer komisch, aber mit dem M4 hat er alles richtig gemacht, bockt einfach richtig!



Finde ich auch schön, aber Autoabhängig. 
Auf anderen Autos kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine Farbe besonders männlich findet, dann muss man ja das Auto komplett abschleifen und Klarlack rüber machen. Pure Metal, richtig männlich.



Sowas gibt es, hat ein Kollege von mir auf seinem S63, nennt sich Edelstahl gebürstet.finde ich sehr schön:

http://nato-oliv.com/wp-content/plu...FOLIERUNG_SCHWARZ_GEBUERSTET_04_1600_1067.jpg


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne, ich glaub dir nicht.
> Ich hab das schon mehrmals live gesehen und ich mag es.



Steht dir ja auch frei  

Ich finde es sieht in echt sehr sehr "ausgeblichen" in der Sonne aus, wenn man direkt davor steht, also wird sehr blass und geht ins gelb. Ich mag eher ein kräftiges, exotisches Orange


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich mag eher ein kräftiges, exotisches Orange



Valencia Orange : http://www.eurocarnews.com/media/pictorials/949/4380.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

Es gab und wird auch immer exotische Farben geben die mal den Geschmack der Leute treffen.
Besonders männlich wäre es die Karre erst ohne Lack anrosten zu lassen. Ich würde sogar stolz in ein pinkes Auto klettern besonders wenn es ein Caddy aus den 60ern ist. Und ein echter Heimwerker beklebt sein Mobil mit Raufaser


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2015)

Ne eher so? 

http://best-wallpaper.net/wallpaper/1280x1024/1306/BMW-M3-orange-car_1280x1024.jpg


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Valencia Orange : http://www.eurocarnews.com/media/pictorials/949/4380.jpg



Für mich ist das eher braun als Orange.


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2015)

Und eher unschön als schön. 
Das einzig wirklich richtig schöne Orange ist meiner Meinung das vom Focus RS. Die ganzen BMW´s sehen meiner Meinung nach ziemlich panne damit aus.


----------



## dsdenni (10. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und eher unschön als schön.
> Das einzig wirklich richtig schöne Orange ist meiner Meinung das vom Focus RS. Die ganzen BMW´s sehen meiner Meinung nach ziemlich panne damit aus.


Weiß nicht
1er M Coupe in Orange oder M3 GTS in Orange finde ich echt nicht schlecht. Genauso wie beim Focus RS das Grün/Orange


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eher braun als Orange.



Braun ?! What ?!
ich glaub dein Bildschirm ist nicht wirklich farbecht


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ich glaub dein Bildschirm ist nicht wirklich farbecht



Ich wollte es ja nicht sagen ......


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

Hm, Braun passt da als Vergleich nicht wirklich. Orange - Kupfer würde es eher treffen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2015)

Hinten und vorn Kupfer und in der Mitte ganz klar Orange. Kontrast 100, Helligkeit 100, Schärfe max., Farbtemp 7500 und dann sieht man braun.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Braun ?! What ?!
> ich glaub dein Bildschirm ist nicht wirklich farbecht



Doch ist er, aber alles was nicht richtig orange ist, kann nur braun sein

Und nur so nebenbei, bei 7500K ist der Weisspunkt nur blauer.


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und nur so nebenbei, bei 7500K ist der Weisspunkt nur blauer.



Und jetzt darfst du mit einem (bei korrektem Weißpunkt) Orange selber ausprobieren, was daraus wird  ............


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2015)

Orange ist es aber wirklich nicht. Kupfer bzw bronze würde besser passen. Braun ist es aber in der Tat jetzt auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2015)

Ich würde auch eher Bronze oder Kupfer sein, wobei es eher in die Richtung Orange geht.
Braun ist es garantiert nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Doch doch, ist braun
Kupfer gibts bei mir nicht

Achja, das Orange bleibt Orange.


----------



## s-icon (10. Mai 2015)

Ist orange
http://www.google.de/url?source=img...AkQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNH4gANd9TMSOCUHvyftB5qGifLJ9g


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2015)

Fotos sind blöd was Farben angeht. Ich sage nur The Dress.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Und jetzt darfst du mit einem (bei korrektem Weißpunkt) Orange selber ausprobieren, was daraus wird  ............


Punica? 
[QUOTEIch würde auch eher Bronze oder Kupfer sein, wobei es eher in die Richtung Orange geht.][/QUOTE]
Bronze passt aber eher gar nicht, da der Farbton eher in Richtung von Messing geht


----------



## s-icon (12. Mai 2015)

Mal ein kleiner Teil vom Familienfuhrpark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Teil vom Familienfuhrpark:


Cooles Teil. Darf ich mal Fragen, was man machen muss, um sich so etwas leisten zu können?


----------



## Metalic (12. Mai 2015)

Die richtigen Eltern haben


----------



## s-icon (12. Mai 2015)

Einen guten Steuerberater engagieren
Ist geleast


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2015)

Papi zahlt halt... Soll jetzt nicht abwertend kingen - wer kann, der kann !


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich die Kohle hätte, würde ich auch nur so geile Autos fahren. Was andere da denken ist mir piepegal 
Ich fahr das Teil ja für mich und net für andere.


----------



## s-icon (12. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Papi zahlt halt... Soll jetzt nicht abwertend kingen - wer kann, der kann !



Du hast da was falsch verstanden, der gehört Papi


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2015)

Mag ja sein...
Damit ist aber auch halbwegs sicher, dass es dir ebenfalls nicht besonders schlecht gehen wird. Meistens ist es ja so, dass die Kinder wohlhabender Eltern auch nicht unbedingt am Hungertuch leiden. 

Fährt dein Vater auch entsprechend, oder ist das mehr die Optik, die ihn zum Kauf bewegt hat? Ich würde mich sonst dafür anbieten... Falls dein Vater dafür nicht die Zeit findet...


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Teil vom Familienfuhrpark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was mich viel mehr beeindruckt als der Wagen ist der Ort wo er steht  Bestimmt angenehm dort zu wohnen, mit der Kulisse


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr beeindruckt als der Wagen ist der Ort wo er steht  Bestimmt angenehm dort zu wohnen, mit der Kulisse



Sehe ich auch so. Beides ziemlich nett.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2015)

Jetzt fühl ich mich unterprivilegiert ;(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalar (12. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Teil vom Familienfuhrpark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry für die Neugier 
Bist du im juristischen Bereich tätig?


----------



## s-icon (12. Mai 2015)

Nein, Lebensmittel.
@Cleriker

Der wird eher weniger gefahren. Der ist wirklich alltagsuntauglich


----------



## Makalar (12. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Nein, Lebensmittel.
> @Cleriker
> 
> Der wird eher weniger gefahren. Der ist wirklich alltagsuntauglich



Danke für die Offenheit


----------



## s-icon (12. Mai 2015)

Gerne, aber wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Makalar (12. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Gerne, aber wie kommst du darauf?



Da du mal im Studenten Thread was erwähnt hattest, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Naja, ein Unternehmen wäre das zweite auf das ich getippt hätte 

Schönes Fahrzeug übrigens, die Farbe sieht klasse aus!


----------



## s-icon (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hab 1 Semester jura studiert, aber war eher nichts für mich.
Meine Freundin, dich ich da kennengelernt habe, hat es aber durchgezogen.


----------



## Makalar (12. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich hab 1 Semester jura studiert, aber war eher nichts für mich.
> Meine Freundin, dich ich da kennengelernt habe, hat es aber durchgezogen.



Danke für die Info, ist immer sehr interessant zu hören


----------



## ich558 (12. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Einen guten Steuerberater engagieren
> Ist geleast


 Was sind den da so die Raten? Kann das null einschätzen. 4000?


----------



## XE85 (12. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Teil vom Familienfuhrpark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Netter Wagen. Für mich käme bei Ferrari allerdings nur rot als Farbe in Frage.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Fährt dein Vater auch entsprechend, oder ist das mehr die Optik, die ihn  zum Kauf bewegt hat? Ich würde mich sonst dafür anbieten... Falls dein  Vater dafür nicht die Zeit findet...



Also wenn es meiner wäre würde ich den wohl nie artgerecht bewegen. Die Optik wäre auch mein einziger Kaufgrund. Und jemand anderen würde ich sowiso nie ans Steuer lassen.


----------



## s-icon (12. Mai 2015)

Ungefähr passt das.



XE85 schrieb:


> Netter Wagen. Für mich käme bei Ferrari allerdings nur rot als Farbe in Frage.



Der 458 ist rot


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2015)

Ich wär ja neidisch, aber da es ja nur Ferraris sind, ist das nicht so schlimm


----------



## BrainiYak (12. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute. Ich fahre einen Opel Astra H 2.0l Turbo. In der Farbe Rot. Ist 10 Jahre alt und hat Ca 80.000km aufm Buckel.
Aus dritter Hand, erst rentner Fahrzeug dann familie und seit nem Jahr hab ich ihn 
Meine Frage ist, die Frage Rot ist eh nicht die beste für ein Auto, das hab ich langsam gemerkt (obwohl ichs ganz schön finde), aber komisch ist, das besonders Dach, Motorhaube, Teile des Kofferraums und das obere Drittel der Beifahrer Seite aussähen als wäre das ein blasseres Rot als der Rest. Oder als wäre es schlecht lackiert worden. 
Hab letztens versucht, das mit polieren etwas zu verbessern. Aber nach ner Woche wird es wieder blasser...
Hilft da (wenn ich Langzeitverbesserung haben will) nur neu lackieren?
Vielen dank schon mal für die Ratschläge


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2015)

Ist leider meistens so bei roten Unilacken.
Meine das lag am fehlenden Klarlack und dadurch verminderten UV Schutz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

> Hab letztens versucht, das mit polieren etwas zu verbessern. Aber nach ner Woche wird es wieder blasser...


Mit was für einer Politur und wie intensiv? Da wird man wohl zuerst mit einer stärkeren Politur / Lackreiniger ans Werk gehen müssen. So schnell sollte es nicht grau werden auch nicht bei schlechter Pflege. Danach wäre eine Portion Wachs fällig



> Ist leider meistens so bei roten Unilacken.


Nicht nur Rot, es betrifft quasi alle Farben nur ist dort besonders auffällig


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Mai 2015)

BrainiYak schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Ich fahre einen Opel Astra H 2.0l Turbo. In der Farbe Rot. Ist 10 Jahre alt und hat Ca 80.000km aufm Buckel.
> Aus dritter Hand, erst rentner Fahrzeug dann familie und seit nem Jahr hab ich ihn
> Meine Frage ist, die Frage Rot ist eh nicht die beste für ein Auto, das hab ich langsam gemerkt (obwohl ichs ganz schön finde), aber komisch ist, das besonders Dach, Motorhaube, Teile des Kofferraums und das obere Drittel der Beifahrer Seite aussähen als wäre das ein blasseres Rot als der Rest. Oder als wäre es schlecht lackiert worden.
> Hab letztens versucht, das mit polieren etwas zu verbessern. Aber nach ner Woche wird es wieder blasser...
> ...



Mit ner Maschine vernünftig polieren (lassen) und dann ne gute Versiegelung drauf 
Mit einer Handpolitur kommst du da nicht weit.


----------



## BrainiYak (12. Mai 2015)

Hätte da ins detail gehen sollen  also haben das mit ner Politurmaschine gemacht. Die Politur war von "3m" aber welche genau kann ich nicht sagen. danach sind wir hingegangen haben die stellen mit watte behandelt und danach wieder mit watte wachs aufgetragen. Aber liegt wahrscheinlich alles daran das wir keine Profis sind 
Bessere Ergebnisse wird es geben, auch mit Langzeitfreude, wenn ich das mal Professionell machen lasse? - Bevor ich viel Geld für ne neue lackierung hinblättere?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

Geht mit viel Ausdauer auch per Hand , ich hatte überwiegend die von Teroson im Einsatz und immer gute Ergebnisse erzielt


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2015)

Also ganz ehrlich... Ich dachte auch immer das könne ja nicht so ein Unterschied sein, aber ist es doch. Die gucken da einmal drauf, entscheiden dann aus einer ganzen Palette an Mitteln, wissen genau wann sie wie viel Druck und Zeit brauchen und plötzlich ist das Ergebnis Welten vom eigenen Ergebnis entfernt.
Zudem können die dir auch direkt sagen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt zu polieren. Falls es dann nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen sollte, kannste ja immer noch neu lackieren lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2015)

...bis darauf das eine komplette Neulackierung den Fahrzeugwert locker übersteigt...


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2015)

Kommt drauf an wie der Wagen rennt. Falls eine EDS Fase 2 mit 300PS verbaut ist, könnte man darüber nachdenken.
Vielleicht ist eine Folierung auch eine Option.


----------



## BrainiYak (12. Mai 2015)

ja deswegen, Lackierung hab ich eigentlich nicht auf meinem plan  

und über Folie hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. hat da einer von euch Erfahrung?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Mai 2015)

Folieren ist auch nicht so viel günstiger.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2015)

Bitte? Das bekommt man teilweise schon für unter tausend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

Folierung kostet aber auch richtig teuer, da kann man auch gleich eine Verkaufslackierung drüber strullen.
Dann würde ich den lieber zum prof. Aufbereiter bringen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Mai 2015)

BrainiYak schrieb:


> Hätte da ins detail gehen sollen  also haben das mit ner Politurmaschine gemacht. Die Politur war von "3m" aber welche genau kann ich nicht sagen. danach sind wir hingegangen haben die stellen mit watte behandelt und danach wieder mit watte wachs aufgetragen. Aber liegt wahrscheinlich alles daran das wir keine Profis sind
> Bessere Ergebnisse wird es geben, auch mit Langzeitfreude, wenn ich das mal Professionell machen lasse? - Bevor ich viel Geld für ne neue lackierung hinblättere?



War das eher "Jugend forscht" oder wusstet ihr, wie man mit einer Maschine richtig poliert und welche Hilfsmittel ihr benötigt ?

@Badfrag, guck mal, ein Trackday Profi  : https://vimeo.com/109257775


----------



## dsdenni (12. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> War das eher "Jugend forscht" oder wusstet ihr, wie man mit einer Maschine richtig poliert und welche Hilfsmittel ihr benötigt ?
> 
> @Badfrag, guck mal, ein Trackday Profi  : https://vimeo.com/109257775


Da kann man ja fast heulen bei dem Video omg

[emoji23]


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @Badfrag, guck mal, ein Trackday Profi  : https://vimeo.com/109257775



Was macht der da?  Und warum zum Geier ist der mit dem Fahrstil noch der Schnellste? Der Nissan muss ne echt gute Traktionskontrolle haben...


Der hier ist auch gut. Wobei der vom fahren her weis was er macht. 
This Guyâ€™s Driving Like GTA Is Real | Video | Break.com


----------



## Kusanar (13. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der hier ist auch gut. Wobei der vom fahren her weis was er macht.
> This Guyâ€™s Driving Like GTA Is Real | Video | Break.com



Der ist nicht gut, der ist *******. Fahren kann er vielleicht, aber wer sowas im normalen Straßenverkehr abzieht, gehört geteert und gefedert...


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2015)

Merkwürdiger Seitenspiegel, was ist das für eine Kiste? Irgendwie kommt mir das Armaturenbrett bekannt vor. Konnte auf dem Handy gerade aber nur in 480p gucken.

Der Typ ist jedenfalls ein Idiot. Drauf hat er mMn nicht viel. Der hat sich fast nur große Lücken gesucht und wirkte auch nicht sonderlich schnell. (oder täuscht das nur auf dem kleinen Display?)


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2015)

Oh doch das ist ziemlich flott. Man kann sehen wie die Kiste beim Bremsen hin und herschiebt. Sieht irgendwie aus wie nen 350z oder sowas...




Kusanar schrieb:


> Der ist nicht gut, der ist *******. Fahren kann er vielleicht, aber wer sowas im normalen Straßenverkehr abzieht, gehört geteert und gefedert...


Das ist eine Redensart. Ich habe nicht gesagt das es gut ist was er da macht. Ist eher Lotto ob man heile durchkommt.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, das ist das Cockpit vom 350Z. Bei dem einzigen, den ich mal kurz fahren konnte, war der Innenraum komplett verbastelt. Da fällt so ein wiedererkennen schwer. Ich hatte schon überlegt... Dieses bescheuerte Blinklicht, dass einem meint zu sagen, wann man schalten soll. Das hat mich bei dem echten schon so genervt!
Dann ist der Spiegel aber umso seltsamer! Scheinbar hat er diese Aufnahme nicht das erste mal versucht... 
Er bewegt sich viel im Bereich um 160 km/h rum. Am Ende etwas flotter, kurzzeitig im Bereich um 200km/h rum am Anfang bei 140. Er wirkt auf mich jedenfalls, als ob er schon fast überfordert war. Wie hektisch der zwischendurch gelenkt hat. Wenn der das bei nasser Fahrbahn versucht, kommt er nicht weit.


----------



## Zoon (13. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was macht der da?  Und warum zum Geier ist der mit dem Fahrstil noch der Schnellste? Der Nissan muss ne echt gute Traktionskontrolle haben...



Hört man doch an gewissen Passagen die harten Regeleingriffe im Prinzip ist quasi die ganze Zeit nur der Computer gefahren . Zum Glück ist der mit aktiven Fahrhilfen gefahren sonst wären Auto und Fahrer nach der ersten Runde bereits Geschichte 

hier noch so ein schönes ESP Beispiel, man sieht deutlich den Regeleingriff am Vorderrad, was den Wagen und die Insassen von der Kaltverformung rettete.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I2fa2lV2hs


----------



## JaniZz (13. Mai 2015)

Ist ein 350Zmit anderen seitenspiegeln.

Dieses nervende Blinklicht,  das einem sagt wann man schalten soll kann man einstellen ab wann es blinkt. 
Bei mir steht es auf 7200 RPM und ich finde es ganz hilfreich, denn damit knallt man nicht immer in den begrenzer wie der Held im Video. 

Das ESP im Z erlaubt einen so gut wie gar nichts,  sobald die karre nur ansatzweise quer geht,  Regelt das Auto aggressive noch. 
Damit kann jeder horst fahren, nur schnell ist man dann nicht. 

Wäre er ohne ESP gefahren, hätte er die ausfahrt nicht mehr erreicht.


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2015)

Nachdem ich hier so viele hilfreiche Vorschläge bekommen habe, darf ich Vollzug melden:

Es ist kein E- Auto oder Hybrid geworden, sondern ein schnöder Diesel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nur noch 6 Monate warten.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2015)

Bin ich bis jetzt nur mit gefahren. Von Innen sehr angenehm und schick, von aussen so lala.


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2015)

Ja von außen gewöhnungsbedürftig und der klang erst


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. Mai 2015)

@JanizZ
Ist aber hoffentlich komplett(!) deaktivierbar, denke ich doch, oder?

Ganz netten Sound hat das Ding aber in dem Video. Wobei ich mich auch frage, warum der selbst bei Geradeausfahrt ständig am Lenken ist und vor allem, warum fahren die alle so lahm?


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2015)

Ich kenn nur den Diesel S. Klingt eigentlich ziemlich geil und mir ist es wayne wie der Sound zu stande kommt 

ist das wieder ein Fahrzeug deiner Eltern oder wird das deiner?


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2015)

Den Diesel S gibt es leider nur im Cayenne.
8 Zylinder Diesel wäre ein Traum.

Aber mein erster porsche 



ich558 schrieb:


> ist das wieder ein Fahrzeug deiner Eltern oder wird das deiner?



Ne mein Firmenwagen für die nächsten 3 jahre, dafür geht mein F11


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Mai 2015)

Innen Rot und aussen Blau würde mir nicht gefallen. Auch Diesel Sound im Porsche ist irgendwie ungewöhnt...


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Innen Rot und aussen Blau würde mir nicht gefallen.



Live hab ich es noch nie gesehn. Wenns kacke aussieht muss ich es folieren oder damit leben
Wollte bei den Faben mal etwas mutiger sein


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Den Diesel S gibt es leider nur im Cayenne.
> 8 Zylinder Diesel wäre ein Traum.
> 
> Aber mein erster porsche
> ...



Meinte auch den Cayenne- schöner dumpfer Sound 

Farbe finde ich eigentlich geil ist mal was neues.


----------



## JaniZz (13. Mai 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @JanizZ
> Ist aber hoffentlich komplett(!) deaktivierbar, denke ich doch, oder?
> 
> Ganz netten Sound hat das Ding aber in dem Video. Wobei ich mich auch frage, warum der selbst bei Geradeausfahrt ständig am Lenken ist und vor allem, warum fahren die alle so lahm?


Klar kann man das ganz abschalten  
Sonst macht es nur halb so viel Spaß [emoji14] 

V6 halt 
Für mich einer der schönsten Motor Klänge die ich so kenne


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2015)

Ein 350Z klingt schon verdammt gut, typisch V6 halt. Ist neben dem 4 Zylinder Boxersound auch mein Favorit. Wenn sich der Z doch nur besser fahren lassen würde, dann hätte ich mir auch einen statt dem Subi geholt.

Wieso bist du überhaupt von deinem Mr2 (war doch rin Turbo oder) auf den Z umgestiegen? Ich find den MR2 deutlich spaßiger zu fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2015)

Heute mal ganz kurz Tesla Model S P85 gefahren...  So einige Sachen gehen mal GAR NICHT!

-Zündung ein geht über das Bremspedal - wtf? 
-Das Auto schließt sich automatisch auf, wenn der Schlüssel in die Nähe kommt. Man brauch nur ein paar Meter dran vorbeigehen und schon ist die Kiste offen.
-Man kann mit geöffneter Tür max 2 Sekunden fahren, bevor die Kiste wieder P und Feststellbremse reinhaut.  Wie soll man den denn auf ne verdammte Hebebühne bekommen? Teleportieren? Bis ich den drauf stehen hatte sind geschlagene 10 Minuten vergangen.
-Rückwärts muss man ebenfalls erst einmal kurz beschleunigen, sonst ist die Kiste nach 5 Metern sofort wieder in P. Ich frag mich wie man das auf einem Parkplatz hinbekommen soll.
-Die Sitze bieten so viel Seitenhalt wie ein mit Leder überzogener Küchenhocker.
-Die Mittelkonsole mit samt den Ablagefächern fehlt. Man bekommt nur Teppich.
-Es gibt nur die alten Schalter aus dem w204 und w212 bei einem so teuren Auto.
-21er Radmuttern! 7,5 Tonner?
-Goggle Maps Navi. Kein Internet - keine Navigation.
-Auf der Bühne piept das Auto ununterbrochen ohne ersichtlichen Grund, man kann es nicht abstellen.


Und wie beim Rennwagen sind FBA und BBA an der Hinterachse in getrennten Sätteln. Sinn?  Hauptsache teuer. 
Die vorderen Radträger sind so massiv wie beim Actros. Von Leichtbau haben die wohl noch nichts gehört. Selbst die von einem GL sind dagegen sehr zierlich.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Zündung ein geht über das Bremspedal - wtf?


Bei nem Auto mitm VW-DSG musste doch auch einmal auffe Bremse latschen damit er dich starten lässt ... Ist doch lustig grüne Lämpchen mitm Fuß im Kombiinstrument...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2015)

Ja das ist ganz normal. Bei Tesla bedienst du aber die Zündung mit der Bremse. Es gibt kein Zündschloss oder Startknopf.


----------



## XE85 (13. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Zündung ein geht über das Bremspedal - wtf?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was is daran jetzt so ungewöhnlich - ich kenne keinen modernen Automatikwagen den man starten kann ohne die Bremse zu treten, also warum das ganze nicht gleich kombinieren. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Das Auto schließt sich automatisch auf, wenn der Schlüssel in die Nähe  kommt. Man brauch nur ein paar Meter dran vorbeigehen und schon ist die  Kiste offen.



Das gibt es doch eh schon bei jedem besseren Mittelklassewagen. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Man kann mit geöffneter Tür max 2 Sekunden fahren, bevor die Kiste wieder P und Feststellbremse reinhaut.   Wie soll man den denn auf ne verdammte Hebebühne bekommen?  Teleportieren? Bis ich



Auch nichts ungewöhnliches mehr.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Auf der Bühne piept das Auto ununterbrochen ohne ersichtlichen Grund, man kann es nicht abstellen.



Auch das gibts mittlerweile häufig. Bei meinem etwa weil das Auto bei "N" und nicht angeleger Handbremse ständig darauf hinweist das es nicht gegen wegrollen gesichert ist.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Zündschloss oder Startknopf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wozu auch? Schließlich muss man einen e-motor nicht vorglühen, starten oder sonst was.

Hingehen, einsteigen, Bremse treten, "D" rein und los gehts, praktischer gehts ja kaum.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Mai 2015)

Wie machen das eigentlich Googles Selbstfahrautos, wie bekommt man DIE auf eine Hebebühne?

...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Man kann mit geöffneter Tür max 2 Sekunden fahren, bevor die Kiste wieder P und Feststellbremse reinhaut.  Wie soll man den denn auf ne verdammte Hebebühne bekommen? Teleportieren? Bis ich den drauf stehen hatte sind geschlagene 10 Minuten vergangen.



Ähmm, wie fährst du denn auf ne Hebebühne, steht da sonst weiter keiner rum der dich einweisen kann?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

Da bekommst du eine Kabelfernbedienung und kannst den per Joystick einparken


----------



## Offset (13. Mai 2015)

Man könnte doch auch sowas wie einen Serviceschlüssel machen, der solche Sperren ausschält. Möglich sollte das ja sein und so viel kann es auch nicht kosten.


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2015)

Ich frag mich wieso eine Tür auf sein muss wenn man auf die Bühne fahren will. Die anderen Kritikpunkte klingen irgendwie nach "hauptsache was zu meckern".


----------



## Kusanar (13. Mai 2015)

Friedrichshafen: Musikrechte: Gema kassiert bei Tuning World

Die GEMA schafft sich irgendwann noch selber ab, mit ihrem Abzockwahn. Irgendwann hört einfach keine Sau mehr Musik, aus Angst, die GEMA könnte gleich ums Eck biegen.


----------



## Zoon (13. Mai 2015)

@ s-icon.

Sehr geile Farbkombo beim Panamera


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2015)

Danke

So sieht das Blau auf echten Fotos aus.:


http://www.autogefuehl.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/P1040506.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

Nette Farbe, vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal in den Genuss mir einen Neuwagen zu kaufen wo man sich alles aussuchen darf. Als 2. Hand Käufer muss man leider Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Was is daran jetzt so ungewöhnlich - ich kenne  keinen modernen Automatikwagen den man starten kann ohne die Bremse zu  treten, also warum das ganze nicht gleich kombinieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn du mal nur die Bremse treten willst, ohne die Kiste gleich "anzulassen"? Für den Werkstattalltag sehr umständlich.

Welcher  Mittelklassewagen soll das haben? Ich meine damit nicht Keyless go. Die  Kiste geht von alleine auf und zu je nachdem wie weit weg sich der  Schlüssel vom Auto befindet.

Naja bei Daimler kann man dann aber bei geöffneter Tür wieder den Gang einlegen und dieser bleibt dann so lange drin, wie man will. So kann man bequem mit offener Tür fahren und es ist trotzdem sicher.

Ich kenne kein Auto(außer Tesla), wo das nicht irgendwann aufhört oder es eine Möglichkeit gibt das zu deaktivieren.

Und wie machst du die Zündung an, wenn du grade die Bremsklötze draußen hast? Bremslichtschalter ausbauen und drücken?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, wie fährst du denn auf ne Hebebühne, steht da sonst weiter keiner rum der dich einweisen kann?


Ich hänge mich aus der Tür und gucke auf den Bühnenarm. Dauert mit einem normalen Auto 10 Sekunden.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso eine Tür auf sein muss wenn  man auf die Bühne fahren will. Die anderen Kritikpunkte klingen  irgendwie nach "hauptsache was zu meckern".


Ich habe nunmal keine Knickaugen, die unmittelbar vor das linke Vorderrad gucken können. Wenn du in der Firma andauernt Felgen an der Bühne kaputt fahren darfst, dann ist das toll. Wir bei Daimler machen das aber nicht. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht eine einzige Felge beim rangieren auf die Bühne geschrottet und so wird das auch bleiben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

Zufällig gefunden, was für die Nippon Garde:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8ZAwhK3Ig4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2015)

Der Tesla hat einen Abschleppmodus. (In dem wird dann nicht automatisch auf P gestellt + Feststellbremse aktiviert) - vielleicht piepst er dann nicht, wenn er einfach rumsteht?
Bei BMW ist es wohl mittlerweile auch so, dass der in P geht, sobald die Tür geöffnet wurde. Keine Ahnung, ob man das rauscodieren kann, wieder Gang einlegen, etc.
Aber man kann auch durchs offene Fenster schauen? Oder sich einweisen lassen.

Wo ist das Problem, wenn die Zündung angeht, sobald man die Bremse tritt? Was stört daran? Vermutlich geht der Bildschirm usw an, aber solange man das nicht den ganzen Tag macht und damit die Batterie leert... 
Wo ist das Problem, wenn das Fahrzeug aufgeschlossen wird, sobald man in der Nähe ist (ist ja sicher nur 1 Meter oder so?)?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Der Tesla hat einen Abschleppmodus. (In dem wird dann nicht automatisch auf P gestellt + Feststellbremse aktiviert) - vielleicht piepst er dann nicht, wenn er einfach rumsteht?
> Bei BMW ist es wohl mittlerweile auch so, dass der in P geht, sobald die Tür geöffnet wurde. Keine Ahnung, ob man das rauscodieren kann, wieder Gang einlegen, etc.
> Aber man kann auch durchs offene Fenster schauen? Oder sich einweisen lassen.
> 
> ...


Hmmm den Abschleppmodus habe ich nicht gefunden. Ist wohl gut versteckt. 

Durch das offene Fenster schauen ist nur bei Autos mit sehr niedrigen Fenstern möglich. (z.B. 190er) Bei allen anderen muss man schon sehr groß sein um sich so weit aus dem Fenster hängen zu können das man vor das linke Vorderrad gucken kann. Wenn sich jeder Einweisen lassen würde, dann hätten wir den ganzen Tag nichts anderes mehr zu tun... 

Wenn man ein Auto halb zerlegt hat, kann man nicht immer die Zündung anmachen. Das endet manchmal unschön. Allerdings muss man das Auto auch mal woanders hinschieben. Das ohne Bremse zu erledigen ist nicht sehr praktisch.
Ich parke so nah am Treppenhaus mit meinem Auto das wenn ich da durchgehe ständig mein Auto aufschließen würde. Und wenn man eine Garage mit im Haus hat ist das auch nicht sehr praktisch. Dann muss man sich einen Platz für die Schlüssel suchen das die immer weit genug weg sind vom Auto. Und wenn mal jemand im Auto sitzt und man mit dem Schlüssel in der Tasche wegrennt ist er dort eingesperrt. Das ist nicht so der Burner.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Mai 2015)

Der typ in den einen video hat nen GTR, man erkennt es am lekrad  "GTR Logo".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaniZz (13. Mai 2015)

Ist. Ein 350 Z


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2015)

Ich weiss nicht wie du auf irgendwelche Bühnen fahrst TheBadFrag aber wenn du ohne Tür auf dir deine Felgen an einer normalen Bühne kaputt fährst,  egal ob zwei Säulen Bühne oder vier Säulen Bühne... dann solltest du eventuell an deiner Fahrtechnik üben. Bisher habe ich noch keine Felgen kaputt gefahren, für mich auch unerklärlich wie man das schaffen soll. Eventuell keine 40kmh bei dem Versuch auf dem Tacho haben?


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Mai 2015)

Der 350z hat keine runden lüfutngsauslässe in der mitte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Mai 2015)

Ihr beiden redet von unterschiedlichen Videos. 

350Z = der GTA Fahrer da 
GTR = Der dicke MöchtegernRennfahrer "Knob" 


Jetzt ist es endlich geklärt


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Der 350z hat keine runden lüfutngsauslässe in der mitte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das 350Z war auf das zweite Video bezogen, dass das erste ein GT-R ist, sieht ja ein Blinder mit Krückstock


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Mai 2015)

> Ihr beiden redet von unterschiedlichen Videos.
> 
> 350Z = der GTA Fahrer da
> GTR = Der dicke MöchtegernRennfahrer "Knob"
> ...


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Die "Arme" der Bühne sind doch einklappbar oder nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte mal richtig Bock auf eine Tin Lizzy


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Was ist denn eine Thin lizzy?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2015)

Das wäre ein Ford Modell T, sorry da war mir ein H mit reingerutscht


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Mai 2015)

Was reizt dich denn an dem Auto?
Abgesehen davon, dass es sicherlich manche Civics im Drag abzieht (32,9 Sek  ) würde ich einige andere Wagen vorziehen (370Z/GTR, NSX, besagte Civic...)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2015)

Die Technik einfach pur genießen und man findet so etwas kaum noch in der freien Wildbahn.


> 370Z/GTR, NSX, besagte Civic...


Nö, dann doch lieber einen profanen Kombi aus deutscher Produktion aus den 60ern bis 70ern wie Rekord, Taunus und Co. Haben leider nur zu wenige überlebt da man so etwas ja eher selten im Privatgebrauch hatte.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Durch das offene Fenster schauen ist nur bei Autos mit sehr niedrigen Fenstern möglich. (z.B. 190er) Bei allen anderen muss man schon sehr groß sein um sich so weit aus dem Fenster hängen zu können das man vor das linke Vorderrad gucken kann. Wenn sich jeder Einweisen lassen würde, dann hätten wir den ganzen Tag nichts anderes mehr zu tun...


Von was für einer Art Hebebühne reden wir jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Ich meinte sowas hier:
da ist pro seite noch locker 20cm Platz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (14. Mai 2015)

bin gestern mal neben meinem auto gefahren




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GziBqgRy3XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mit den neuen Automatik karren ist das echt unangenehm die auf die Bühne zu kriegen.
ich kenne so auch keinen der sofort das auto ganz vorfährt.
das auto wird passend davor abgestellt das man normal und bequem aussteigen kann, und dann wird es vorgeschoben.
Die neuen Automaten stellen aber sofort die Automatik auf P und dann kannst du schieben wie ein Weltmeister


----------



## Topper_Harley (14. Mai 2015)

HA , das Vid hab ich doch grad auf HP gesehen


----------



## fatlace (14. Mai 2015)

HP beste forum


----------



## JaniZz (14. Mai 2015)

Honda Power? 

Mein erstes Forum 

Fand ich lustig da!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2015)

Honda foren sind doch alle mist die deutschen


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn du mal nur die Bremse treten willst,  ohne die Kiste gleich "anzulassen"? Für den Werkstattalltag sehr  umständlich.



Die Autos werden für Kunden gebaut, nicht für die Werkstatt ...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Welcher  Mittelklassewagen soll das haben? Ich meine damit nicht Keyless  go. Die  Kiste geht von alleine auf und zu je nachdem wie weit weg sich  der  Schlüssel vom Auto befindet.



Na schau doch bitte einfach mal in die Konfiguratoren der Hersteller:

BMW (3er):



> Der Komfortzugang erlaubt das Öffnen, Starten und Schließen des  Fahrzeugs ohne den Schlüssel zu betätigen, inkl. berührungslosem Öffnen  und Schließen der Heckklappe. Es muss lediglich die Fernbedienung bspw.  in der Jackentasche mitgeführt werden.



Audi:



> Nie wieder Suchen: Der Komfortschlüssel ist ein elektronisches  Zugangs- und Wegfahrberechtigungssystem. Zum Öffnen und Starten muss der  Schlüssel nur mitgeführt und nicht in der Tasche gesucht und  herausgeholt werden. Das ist wirklicher Komfort.



Wie das System bei Mercedes heisst hab ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wie machst du die Zündung an, wenn du grade die Bremsklötze draußen hast? Bremslichtschalter ausbauen und drücken?



Ich baue keine Bremsklötze aus - Wie schon oben erwähnt fahre ich das Auto 365Tage im Jahr - nicht die Werkstatt.


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Unterschiede gibt es:
Man muss bei anderen Autoherstellern den Griff berühren.
Hat zB meine Freundin den Schlüssel und steht neben mir kann ich das Fahrzeug nicht öffnen.
Das System ist da sehr genau


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was reizt dich denn an dem Auto?
> Abgesehen davon, dass es sicherlich manche Civics im Drag abzieht (32,9 Sek  ) würde ich einige andere Wagen vorziehen (370Z/GTR, NSX, besagte Civic...)



Ach komm du kannst doch nicht ein T-Modell mit einem 370Z/GTR und Co vergleichen. Das sind doch komplett verschiedene Autos... aber bevor ich mir einen Civic hole, gebe es tausend Autos. Civic finde ich sowas von unineressant... NSX würde ich gerne mal fahren, 370Z ist jetzt nicht so mein Fall und der GTR ist natürlich über allem erhaben. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Honda foren sind doch alle mist die deutschen



Wurdest du gesperrt?


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hab so die Autos aufgezählt, die mir alle ganz gut bzw. besser (auch als Spaß/Sammler/Fünftwagen) als das T-Modell gefallen würden, weil es halt wirklich dermaßen klassisch bzw. alt ist. 
Ich hab sonst bisher noch nie gehört, dass jemand gerne eine Tin-Lizzy oder etwas vergleichbares haben möchte.

Ist dir die Civic nicht exotisch genug oder was macht sie für dich nicht interessant?


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Ich finde am Civic das ganze Konzept einfach ziemlich uninteressant. Es ist halt wie viele andere Autos auch, Frontmotor ohne wirklich viel Leistung, wenig Drehmoment, Frontantrieb und keine besonders aussergewöhnliche Optik. Das Auto kann alles recht gut, fährt sich auch recht gut, aber es hat nichts besonderes. Um es mal ein bisschen zu demonstrieren. Den NX habe ich immer gehabt weil er mir vom Design gut gefallen hat, Antriebskonzept, Motor war alles ähnlich wie beim Civic, halt recht "langweilig". Der MX3 ist von der Optik her recht langweilig, hat auch beim Antrieb nichts aussergewöhnliches, aber er lebt eben vom 6 Zylinder unter der Motorhaube. So hatte bisher jedes Auto was ich hatte immer eine Sache die es zu was "besonderem" macht. Der Civic hat das in meinen Augen nicht, selbst als EK9 mit dem 1.6L VTec Motor hat das Auto nichts besonderes, 160PS gibt es in vielen vergleichbaren Autos auch. Ihm fehlt einfach das was ihn von der Masse abhebt, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Andere sehen das sicherlich komplett anders, Excite wird zum Beispiel irgendwas besonders gut an seinem finden. 

Ich würde auch gerne mal ein T-Modell fahren, jedoch lieber wenn es ein HotRod oder StreetRod. Aber mich kann man da auch nicht als Vergleich sehen, ich würde eigentlich so ziemlich jedes Auto gerne mal fahren. Dabei ist mir die Leistung auch egal, hatte mal eine Ente und bin die sehr gerne gefahren, oder einen Peugeot 405, Opel Admiral usw alle diese Autos bin ich gerne gefahren. Zwar nicht auf Dauer aber über ein paar Wochen und dabei hatte ich viel Spaß. 

PS: Mein Kumpel und Hallen mit Mieter hat die Woche paar schöne Bilder in der Halle gemacht. Irgendwie gefallen sie mir... jetzt dürfen die Fotoprofis wieder meckern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2015)

> jedoch lieber wenn es ein HotRod oder StreetRod


Hat natürlich auch was, nur sollte dafür kein erhaltenswertes Modell geopfert werden


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die Autos werden für Kunden gebaut, nicht für die Werkstatt ...
> 
> Na schau doch bitte einfach mal in die Konfiguratoren der Hersteller:
> 
> ...


Bei allen von dir aufgeführten Systemen muss man irgendeine Aktion durchführen, damit das Auto irgendetwas macht. Bei Tesla reicht die blose Anwesenheit des Schlüssels in der Nähe des Fahrzeugs aus. Man muss keinerlei Aktion am/in der Nähe vom Auto machen. Allein schon das sich die Karre abschließt, wenn der Schlüssel sich entfernt, finde ich schlimm.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Von was für einer Art Hebebühne reden wir jetzt eigentlich?


Google-Ergebnis für http://www.autoservicepraxis.de/fm/2351/TwinRam_JAB.jpg
Eine hydraulische Bühne mit 2 Zylindern, die in etwa so aussieht. Im eingefahrenen Zustand sind da nur die etwa 10cm hohen Arme auf dem Boden. Auf die Bühne muss man 90° von der "Mittelspur" einbiegen, also zwangsläufig mit einmal zurücksetzen.



s-icon schrieb:


> Die "Arme" der Bühne sind doch einklappbar oder nicht?


Man kann die maximal paralell zum Auto stellen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie du auf irgendwelche Bühnen  fahrst TheBadFrag aber wenn du ohne Tür auf dir deine Felgen an einer  normalen Bühne kaputt fährst,  egal ob zwei Säulen Bühne oder vier  Säulen Bühne... dann solltest du eventuell an deiner Fahrtechnik üben.  Bisher habe ich noch keine Felgen kaputt gefahren, für mich auch  unerklärlich wie man das schaffen soll. Eventuell keine 40kmh bei dem  Versuch auf dem Tacho haben?


Tja dann wärst du warscheinlich der erste bei uns der sich eine Felge kaputtfährt, wenn du dir zu fein bist aus der offenen Tür zu gucken. In der Werkstatt fahre ich beim rangieren eigentlich nur selten unter 100 km/h, alles andere ist ja für Anfänger.


----------



## winner961 (14. Mai 2015)

Rivera noch mal ne Frage zu deinem Impreza das ist doch ein WRX STi oder nur ein WRX oder ? Und ist das ein RHD oder ein LHD?


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja dann wärst du warscheinlich der erste bei uns der sich eine Felge kaputtfährt, wenn du dir zu fein bist aus der offenen Tür zu gucken. In der Werkstatt fahre ich beim rangieren eigentlich nur selten unter 100 km/h, alles andere ist ja für Anfänger.



Ihr habt bestimmt total spezielle Bühnen die es nur bei euch gibt, weil bei unseren Bühnen bekommt es jeder hin. Das hat auch nichts mit zu fein sein zu tun, ich mach auch beim Rückwärtseinparken nicht die Kofferraum Klappe auf... ich hab schon viel Quatsch gehört, aber das gehört definitiv in die Top 10. Wieso fährst du nicht einfach per Spiegel auf die Bühne? Und wenn du vorwärts drauf fährst, kannst du das doch wohl ohne Tür auf einschätzen. Ich bitte dich... die Bühnen sind alle so groß das da mehr als genug Spielraum ist. Selbst bei vier Säulenbühnen habe ich nie die Tür aufgemacht und bin trotzdem nie auch nur in die Gefahr gekommen eine Felge kaputt zu fahren. 



winner961 schrieb:


> Rivera noch mal ne Frage zu deinem Impreza das ist doch ein WRX STi oder nur ein WRX oder ? Und ist das ein RHD oder ein LHD?



Es ist nur ein WRX mit mehr Leistung. Es ist ein RHD, hab das aber nicht wegen dem günstigeren Preis gemacht sondern explizit nur nach RHD Fahrzeugen geschaut.
Ein STI war für mich uninteressant, die kosten gleich mal 2000Euro - 3000Euro mehr, und haben nur einen etwas größeren LLK und ein etwas verbessertes STG. Da aber beides eh rausfliegt, wären die 2000Euro - 3000Euro nur für den Namen gewesen. Da war mir ein WRX in sehr gutem Zustand deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

Ich kann dir ja gern Montag mal ein Foto davon machen. Ich glaube kaum das du an einer Bühne die du nicht siehst, mit der Felge 2-3cm eng dran vorbeifahren kannst. Und welcher Spiegel am Auto ist so einstellbar das ich aus dem Innenraum vor das linke Vorderrad gucken kann?

Ja, die Bühnen sind nicht so oft anzutreffen, weil sie auch ne ganze Ecke mehr Kosten als diese normalen schrottigen 2 Säulen Bühnen. Davon haben wir auch 3 und da kann man ohne Tür auf drauffahren. Sind allerdings der letzte Mist, weil die blöden Säulen ständig beim Arbeiten im Weg sind...


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Mein Kumpel und Hallen mit Mieter hat die Woche paar schöne Bilder in der Halle gemacht. Irgendwie gefallen sie mir... jetzt dürfen die Fotoprofis wieder meckern



Handy-/Kompaktkamerafotos mit Tiltshifteffekt per Software drübergelegt halt . Hab da schon schlimmeres gesehen   .


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja gern Montag mal ein Foto davon machen.



Das kannst du gerne machen, eventuell tue ich dir unrecht. Würde mich definitiv interessieren was das für Bühnen sind.
Sei froh das du morgen arbeiten kannst, ich würde es auch zu gerne wieder. Aber bin noch einige Wochen ausser Gefecht... das Arbeiten fehlt mir.


----------



## keinnick (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja gern Montag mal ein Foto davon machen. Ich glaube kaum das du an einer Bühne die du nicht siehst, mit der Felge 2-3cm eng dran vorbeifahren kannst. Und welcher Spiegel am Auto ist so einstellbar das ich aus dem Innenraum vor das linke Vorderrad gucken kann?


Irgendwie kapiere ich trotzdem nicht wie Du das meinst. Was nützt Dir die offene Tür? Damit siehst Du das linke Vorderrad doch erst recht nicht, oder? Wäre es nicht besser sich aus dem Fenster zu lehnen? Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber ich habe noch nie damit zu tun gehabt und werde es voraussichtlich auch nie.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Irgendwie kapiere ich trotzdem nicht wie Du das meinst. Was nützt Dir die offene Tür? Damit siehst Du das linke Vorderrad doch erst recht nicht, oder? Wäre es nicht besser sich aus dem Fenster zu lehnen? Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber ich habe noch nie damit zu tun gehabt und werde es voraussichtlich auch nie.



Fenster runter, Kopf aus dem Fenster und dann Tür auf. Dann kannst du sehen was das linke Vorderrad alles so plattfährt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wurdest du gesperrt?



Ne, habe mich gar nicht erst angemeldet, weil dort alle mit 200 Euro TA Fahrwerk und Fake Felgen auf Obermaker machen und denken sie haben ne übergeile kiste. Und sowieso gefallen mir andere Civics als die Limos nicht so. Bin bisher nur in nem englishsprachigem, welches nur von meinem Modell ist. Ist auch etwas kleiner deshalb. Finde ich besser.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Das TA-Technix Fahrwerk ist besser als sein Ruf.


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Allein schon das sich die Karre abschließt,  wenn der Schlüssel sich entfernt, finde ich schlimm.



Warum? Wenn du jemanden einsperrst geht ohnehin die Alarmanlage an solbald sich innen was bewegt. Sogar eine Meldung auf dein Handy bekommst du.

Mal abgesehn davon kann man von innen sowiso aussteigen, auch wenn er versperrt ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das TA-Technix Fahrwerk ist besser als sein Ruf.



Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal. 
Kumpel hat sich den Schrott auch geholt, nachdem er das ein paar Monate drin hatte, will er sich jetzt ein neues holen, weils einfach mist ist.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Das TA-Technix in meinem Mazda funktioniert ohne Probleme. Die TA-Technix in diversen BMW´s im Bekanntenkreis sind auch alle noch ok. Klar gibt es deutlich bessere Fahrwerke, aber lieber ein TA-Technix als irgendwelche Federn mit original Dämpfern. Ich persönlich schwöre auf D2 Racing und das ist auch für den Subi schon bestellt. Schlecht ist das TA-Technix aber trotzdem nicht. Wahrscheinlich gehört dein Kumpel zu diesen Stance Spinnern die ihre Kisten so tief drehen, dass sie generell ******* zu fahren sind.


----------



## winner961 (14. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antwort Riverna

Fehlt dem WRX wirklich nur der LLK und das bessere Steuergerät ? Dann wäre das auch eine Alternative für mich


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Soweit mir bekannt gibt es sonst keine großen Unterschiede, mal abgesehen von den blauen STi Sitzen. Bei mir sind halt schwarze drin ohne STi Schriftzug, die Bremsanlage ist gleich. Ach genau der STi hat ein verstärktes 6 Gang Getriebe. Da mein Getriebe eh kaputt war, habe ich auf das verstärke 5 Gang Getriebe vom 2005er Modell umgebaut. Das 5Gang Getriebe reicht aber aus, bei 260km/h bin ich erst bei knapp 6000U/Min. Also noch einiges an Platz nach oben. Seriemässig hat der STi soweit ich weiß noch Öldruck und Temperaturanzeigen verbaut, aber ich hab eh meine VDO Anzeigen verbaut von daher auch kein Nachteil. Sonst sind mir keine Unterschiede bekannt, aber ich bin auch nicht so extrem bewandert was Subaru angeht. Der Preisunterschied war für mich aber nicht lohnenswert, wenn man selber nichts am Auto machen will/kann, ist der STi natürlich besser geeignet.


----------



## Magogan (14. Mai 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn du jemanden einsperrst geht ohnehin die Alarmanlage an solbald sich innen was bewegt. Sogar eine Meldung auf dein Handy bekommst du.
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon kann man von innen sowiso aussteigen, auch wenn er versperrt ist.


Und wenn man nicht will, dass sich das Auto zuschließt, weil man nur kurz zum Bäcker geht oder so und noch wer drin sitzen bleibt?

Normalerweise sollten sich Türen nicht von innen öffnen lassen, wenn das Auto zugeschlossen ist (also mit dem Schlüssel verriegelt wurde). Bei meinem Auto steht das sogar im Handbuch drin, dass man dann nicht mehr aussteigen kann, wenn ich das Auto mit dem Schlüssel zuschließe.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Dann lässt man den Schlüssel halt im Auto, wo genau ist das Problem? Wird schon niemand das Auto klauen wenn noch jemand auf dem Beifahrersitz hockt.


----------



## keinnick (14. Mai 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn du jemanden einsperrst geht ohnehin die Alarmanlage an solbald sich innen was bewegt. Sogar eine Meldung auf dein Handy bekommst du.
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon kann man von innen sowiso aussteigen, auch wenn er versperrt ist.



Das ist doch trotzdem nervig. Will ich mal kurz in die Tankstelle und der Beifahrer bleibt im Auto, muss ich den "Schlüssel" dann im Auto lassen, damit sich das Auto nicht verschließt und die Alarmanlage nicht anspringt? Andere Hersteller haben das nicht so gelöst.

Aussteigen kannst Du übrigens nicht immer wenn von außen verriegelt wurde (falls Du Dich nicht explizit auf Tesla beziehst). Bei VW nennt sich das "Safe Verriegelung" und Du kriegst die Türen dann von innen nicht mehr auf. Möchte man, dass die Türen von innen noch geöffnet werden können, muss man die Taste zum schließen 2 x betätigen. Wie das genau funktioniert (Alarmanlage etc.) weiß ich nicht, da ich mittlerweile selten VW fahre und selten Leute im Auto einsperre.


----------



## winner961 (14. Mai 2015)

Ist den das 5-Gang Getriebe der WRX so anfällig ? 
Gut das mit den Anzeigen ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Die 5 Gang Getriebe vom WRX sind nur dann anfällig wenn du mehr als Serienleistung hast. Bei 300PS + gehen die normalen 5 Gang Getriebe relativ schnell kaputt, damit mir meins nicht wieder kaputt geht hab ich halt direkt das bessere eingebaut. Die STi Getriebe waren mir zu teuer, dafür das ich dann "nur" einen Gang mehr habe und sonst wenig Vorteile. Vorallem brauchst du dann ein passendes Differenzial und das war mir irgendwie zuviel Aktion. Das 2005er 5 Gang Getriebe soll bis 400PS und 480nm halten, dass müsste erstmal langen. Mehr wird es bei mir eh nicht werden.


----------



## keinnick (14. Mai 2015)

Ich als Laie frage mich: Du änderst so viel an dem Auto und steckt noch ne Menge Geld rein. Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller gewesen, gleich ein Auto in der gewünschten Ausstattung zu kaufen? Oder kommst Du unter dem Strich trotzdem noch günstiger weg weil Du alles selbst machen kannst?


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Ob es am Ende günstiger ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht, ist mir im Grunde auch nicht wichtig. Ich ändere die Sachen weil ich Spaß dran habe, hätte mir auch ohne Probleme einen 2014er STi kaufen können, aber daran hätte ich kein Spaß. Ich bin mit Herz und Seele Schrauber bzw KfZ Mechatroniker, da schraubt man gerne. Abgesehen davon gibt es keinen Subi mit 400PS, am STi hätte ich genau soviel ändern müssen.


----------



## keinnick (14. Mai 2015)

Ok, den "ich habe Spaß am schauben"-Faktor habe ich nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt.  Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist doch trotzdem nervig. Will ich mal kurz  in die Tankstelle und der Beifahrer bleibt im Auto, muss ich den  "Schlüssel" dann im Auto lassen, damit sich das Auto nicht verschließt  und die Alarmanlage nicht anspringt? Andere Hersteller haben das nicht  so gelöst.



Du kannst 2x auf den Schlüssel tippen, dann sperrt er sich nicht zu.

Du kannst dem Beifahrer auch die Klima oder Heizung eingeschalten lassen.

Das ist jetzt  dann aber keine Sache der Technik mehr sonder eher eine wie die persönlichen Vorlieben sind. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Aussteigen kannst Du übrigens nicht immer wenn von außen verriegelt  wurde (falls Du Dich nicht explizit auf Tesla beziehst).



Ich beziehe mich explizit auf Tesla.

Ich lese aber auch bei motor-talk im BMW 5er Forum mit und dort gibt es Gerüchte das diese "Safe Lock" Funktion von EU Seite mittlerweile gar nicht mehr erlaubt ist. Zumindest haben es neuere BMW (5er) selbst bei Alarmanlage nicht mehr.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2015)

Wo isn das Problem, wenn das Auto zu is, neben dem Türöffner innen ist doch ein Hebel womit man die Tür von innen entriegeln kann, oder auch verriegeln.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> neben dem Türöffner innen ist doch ein Hebel womit man die Tür von innen entriegeln kann, oder auch verriegeln.


Hä? Nein ... Bei keinem Auto seit ~2000 mehr gesehen sowas . Und zuletzt bei nem 1998er Lupo .


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn du jemanden einsperrst geht ohnehin die Alarmanlage an solbald sich innen was bewegt. Sogar eine Meldung auf dein Handy bekommst du.
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon kann man von innen sowiso aussteigen, auch wenn er versperrt ist.


Tesla hat keinen Safe-Lock? Hmmmm ok wieder eine Ausnahme.  Kann wahrscheinlich im Moment noch niemand ein E-Auto klauen.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo isn das Problem, wenn das Auto zu is,  neben dem Türöffner innen ist doch ein Hebel womit man die Tür von innen  entriegeln kann, oder auch verriegeln.


Ist ein Auto auf Safe geschaltet kannst du weder über den Türgriff innen, noch über den kleinen Stift oder die Kindersicherung die Tür aufmachen. Wenn man da keinen Schlüssel hat kommt man nur noch unsanft rein oder aus.


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. Mai 2015)

Mein 2010er Focus hat keine Doppelverriegelung. Und der hat auch noch Kipphebel um das Auto von innen zu öffnen, falls ich mal jemanden einschließe.
Ford hatte übrigens nie eine automatische Doppelverriegelung.
Wenn man die aktivieren wollte musste man den Knopf zum abschließen zwei Mal schnell hintereinander drücken, bzw. den Schlüssel im Türschloss zweimal in Abschließenposition drehen.
Aktuell bietet Ford meines Wissens nach auch keine Doppelverriegelung   an.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Mai 2015)

Naja, manchmal kann Sicherheit eben auch zur Falle werden.


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tesla hat keinen Safe-Lock?



Nicht nur Tesla hat keinen (mehr).

Gibt man "Safe Lock" etwa bei Motor Talk ein, finden man viele Threads, gerade von 2014er oder 15er Wagen wo die Fahrer diese Funktion vergeblich suchen.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

Er hatte wohl langeweile 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-JelIuZB8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hä? Nein ... Bei keinem Auto seit ~2000 mehr gesehen sowas . Und zuletzt bei nem 1998er Lupo .



Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich kein Auto, welches sowas nicht hat. Nur sind die nun meistens an der Türklinke und nicht mehr son Stift an der Seite der Fensterscheibe.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Er hatte wohl langeweile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So kann man sich die Fahrt lustiger gestalten [emoji23]


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Er hatte wohl langeweile



Als ich erst nur die Videoüberschrift gelesen habe dachte ich der fährt sicher nur nen 6Zylinder Scania und muss desshalb den V8 Sound imittieren - dabei hat er doch eh einen unterm Hintern.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> So kann man sich die Fahrt lustiger gestalten [emoji23]



JEDER mit einem Turbo Motor, hat das schonmal gemacht. Da wette ich drauf...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist ein Auto auf Safe geschaltet kannst du weder über den Türgriff innen, noch über den kleinen Stift oder die Kindersicherung die Tür aufmachen. Wenn man da keinen Schlüssel hat kommt man nur noch unsanft rein oder aus.



Dann klappt man halt die Rückbank um und zieht den Hebel vom Seilzug der die Kofferraumklappe öffnet


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann klappt man halt die Rückbank um und zieht den Hebel vom Seilzug der die Kofferraumklappe öffnet


Du bist witzig. Der ist natürlich auch ohne Funktion.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bist witzig. Der ist natürlich auch ohne Funktion.



Das geht aber nicht. Wie will man den elektronisch ein mechanisch verbundenen Mechanismuss deaktivieren ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

Jedes Schloss in einem Auto mit Savelock hat 2 "Zu-Stellungen" und eine "Auf-Stellung". In der ersten "Zu-Stellung" sind noch die Innenbetätigungen möglich. In der 2. Stellung greifen dann die Innenbetätigungen ins Leere und das Schloss kann nur noch über den Schließzylinder oder den ZV Motor bewegt werden. Bau mal eins aus und guck es dir an, wenn du es nicht verstehst. Sehr simple Mechanik. Übrigens ist keine Betätigung mit dem Schloss fest verbunden. Ansonten würde ja die Griffe innen auch immer rauskommen, wenn du die Tür über den Griff außen öffnest. Das wär ja ziemlich dumm.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Wir sind nicht mehr in 1980... aktuelle Autos haben keinen Zug sondern eine elektronische Kofferraumentrieglung.


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Hmm... bei meinem VW kann man keine Leute einsperren, öffnen von innen geht immer.
Geht halt nach ner Weile die Alarmanlage an.

Und vom Innenraum kommt man auch nicht in den Kofferraum


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Mai 2015)

Der ganze Elektro Mist ist sowieso ******* ! Sieht man ja hier wieder wunderbar im Thread. 

Mein Auto geht wenigstens auf und zu wann ich will ! Schlüssel rum ist auf, wie mans halt von überall gewohnt ist. Dieser ganze Keyless Go Easy entree mist ist doch ******* ! Darf der fahrer nichtmal entscheiden wann er sein auto aufmacht und wann nicht ! Was ist den wenn die Batterie alle ist, kommst du gar nicht mehr weg oder was. Absoluter Bullshit ist das. Genauso wie alle anderen elektronischen sicherheits und komfortfeatures die angesprochen wurden eben.... lol 
Heutzutage darf man im Neuwagen wohl gar nix mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

Safelock ist rein mechanisch.


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Für mich gibt es kaum etwas praktischeres als Keyless Go
Würde niemals drauf verzichten.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

Das früher alles besser war, sagen meistens Leute die etwas von früher besitzen. Gibt schon einige Sachen die unverzichtbar sind. Alarmanlage, ZV, Klimaanlage sind das mindeste was ein Auto haben muss. Ich bin nun auch kein Fan von den ganzen neuen Erfindungen, aber Müll ist es nicht.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

Wen bei einen auto die alarmanlage angeht dan ruft eh niemand die grünen an.


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Ich bin der Meinung Alarmanlage braucht man nicht.
Wenn die das Auto klauen wollen, klauen die es, egal ob mit oder ohne.
Wenigstens werd ich dann nicht geweckt.


Aber im Alltagswagen darf für mich nicht fehlen:

Navi, Klima, Automatik, Keyless go, Xenon(LED), Tempomat(ACC), PDC, Bluetooth


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

Hm Navi, Automatik oder Keyless go bräuchte ich nicht, aber die anderen sachen umsomehr.


----------



## winner961 (14. Mai 2015)

Also Tempomat Freisprecheinruchtung Navi(eher abnehmbar) pdc und Klima wären für mich wichtig als Alltagsauto. Bei meinem fehlt nur der Tempomat


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2015)

250PS darf es mittlerweile schon dann doch schon sein. Darf man das auch als "Must Have" zählen? 
Mehr als Klima, Alarmanlage, ZV, elektrische Fensterheber hat mein Subi auch nicht. Mir fehlt aber eigentlich auch nichts, Navi benutze ich sehr selten. Da tut es auch das vom Handy...


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Xenon ist für mich sicherheitsfeature. Navi je nach einsatzzweck


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir muss ein Neuwagen nicht viel haben aber diese Sachen sind alle absolute K.O. Kriterien.
-Allrad
-Turbomotor
-Xenon oder LED
-Klimaautomatik
-Sitze mit sehr viel Seitenhalt
-Mit geringen Kosten rennstreckentauglich
-Schaltgetriebe oder eventuell auch DKG, wenn es dafür andere Software gibt


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Xenon ist für mich sicherheitsfeature. Navi je nach einsatzzweck



Ist der unteschied zur normalen birne gewaltig?


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Ja gewaltiger unterschied.


----------



## fatlace (14. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der ganze Elektro Mist ist sowieso ******* ! Sieht man ja hier wieder wunderbar im Thread.
> 
> Mein Auto geht wenigstens auf und zu wann ich will ! Schlüssel rum ist auf, wie mans halt von überall gewohnt ist. Dieser ganze Keyless Go Easy entree mist ist doch ******* ! Darf der fahrer nichtmal entscheiden wann er sein auto aufmacht und wann nicht ! Was ist den wenn die Batterie alle ist, kommst du gar nicht mehr weg oder was. Absoluter Bullshit ist das. Genauso wie alle anderen elektronischen sicherheits und komfortfeatures die angesprochen wurden eben.... lol
> Heutzutage darf man im Neuwagen wohl gar nix mehr.



Wen man nix hat und an nichts gewohnt ist braucht man auch nix.
Ist wie ein "penner" mit einem Millionär vergleichen, der eine freut sich ein Dach über dem kopf zu haben und braucht nicht mehr, der andere wiederum braucht seine 3 Matratzen  minibar, 70" TV ect.
Wen man einmal die ganzen "Features" hatte, gibt es schwer einen weg zurück.
Man gewöhnt sich an alles.

Wirst du schwer verstehen, weil es ja alles Gewicht ist und kaputt geht und niemand braucht es

Fahr erstmal ein auto was so viele features hatte über einen längeren Zeitraum und dann steig in einen nackten wagen ein.
Hab das selber mit meinem Winterauto durchgemacht, und das hat mich nach 1 1/2 Monaten so aufgeregt das ich das Winterauto verkauft habe und doch mein Coupe im Winter gefahren bin.

Aber bei dir redet man eh gegen eine Wand


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Fahr erstmal ein auto was so viele features hatte über einen längeren Zeitraum und dann steig in einen nackten wagen ein.



Ich war letztens beim VW Händler und wollte 3 nackte UP`s ordern, als ich die Serienaustattung gesehn hab wurde es Vollaustattung.
Es gibt Autos ohne e- Fensterheber, Klima und Radio


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

Ja leider gibt es das immernoch da kostet selbst ein Radio mal eben 400 kröten aufpreis und das im jahr 2015....


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

aber ein Auto ohne Radio ist auch nix


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2015)

Ich musste meinen Wagen mal 2 Tage bei Honda lassen und hab solange nen Honda Logo von <2000 bekommen  Das war wie ein Kulturschock  Aber doch auch witzig


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich musste meinen Wagen mal 2 Tage bei Honda lassen und hab solange nen Honda Logo von <2000 bekommen  Das war wie ein Kulturschock  Aber doch auch witzig



Den Namen muste ich erstmal googeln 



> aber ein Auto ohne Radio ist auch nix



Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht den ohne ist es dan halt doch etwas fad vorallem auf lange strecken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ist der unteschied zur normalen birne gewaltig?


Halogen geht gar nicht. Absoluter Blindflug. Wenn man eventuell 4 zusätzliche Fernscheinwerfer anbaut, dann könnte das noch mit Halogen gehen.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2015)

Kommt halt immer auch auf das Design der Scheinwerfer drauf an... Im Opel Signum von meinem Dad sieht man trotz Nighbreaker Unlimited drin so gut wie nix, die in meinem Golf leuchten mit Standardleuchtmitteln (noch - bisher keinen Nerv auf Finger brechen und gefühlte 20 Plasteabdeckungen abschrauben gehabt...) direkt daneben gestellt deutlich homogener und weiter aus...
Fand die Xenons im neuen Astra, den ich letztens gefahren bin, aber auch recht angenehm...


----------



## s-icon (14. Mai 2015)

Ich kenne Halogenscheinwerfer nur vom E91 und die sind echt schwach


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2015)

Kommt drauf an. Ein gutes Halogenlicht ist oft besser als ein schlechtes Xenon. 
Gerade bei Regen/Nässe ist das Halogenlicht im Vorteil. 
Bei Trockenheit ist dagegen das Xenon meistens im Vorteil.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer auch auf das Design der Scheinwerfer drauf an... Im Opel Signum von meinem Dad sieht man trotz Nighbreaker Unlimited drin so gut wie nix, die in meinem Golf leuchten mit Standardleuchtmitteln (noch - bisher keinen Nerv auf Finger brechen und gefühlte 20 Plasteabdeckungen abschrauben gehabt...) direkt daneben gestellt deutlich homogener und weiter aus...
> Fand die Xenons im neuen Astra, den ich letztens gefahren bin, aber auch recht angenehm...


Egal wie gut das Design ist, man ist nachts auf der Landstraße immer im Blindflug unterwegs, wenn man etwas schneller als Opa fährt. Ich hab bei mir schon die Scheinwerfer alle optimiert eingestellt und nutze die Nebelscheinwerfer als Zusatzfernlicht. Trotzdem ist Leuchtweite und Breite der Ausleuchtung absolut mager gegenüber aktuellen LED Scheinwerfern.
Leider ist das in Deutschland ja so ein riesen Aufwand, sonst hätte ich meinen A3 direkt nach dem Kauf auf Xenon umgerüstet. Ab jetzt gibt es aber nie wieder ein Auto ohne.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Ein gutes Halogenlicht ist oft besser als ein schlechtes Xenon.
> Gerade bei Regen/Nässe ist das Halogenlicht im Vorteil.
> Bei Trockenheit ist dagegen das Xenon meistens im Vorteil.


Da muss der Xenonscheinwerfer aber schon kaputt sein. ...oder so eine uralte abenteuerliche Konstruktion mit Xenon + Streuscheibe.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2015)

Nichts gegen Streuscheiben. Meine Halogen-Ziegel mit Streuscheibe leuchten immernoch besser als fast alle Klarglas-Designopfer mit dem selben Leuchtmittel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da muss der Xenonscheinwerfer aber schon kaputt sein. ...oder so eine uralte abenteuerliche Konstruktion mit Xenon + Streuscheibe.



Bei Nässe, nee 
Selbst das LED Licht vom S205 leuchtet bei Regen und nasser Straße nicht wesentlich besser aus, als das Halogenlicht vom 1er, da das blaue Licht aufgrund des geringeren Gelbanteils mehr "geschluckt" wird (wobei der 1er auch die neuesten Scheinwerfer der Baureihe besitzt, ivm. vernünftigen Leuchtmitteln)



Olstyle schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Streuscheiben. Meine Halogen-Ziegel mit Streuscheibe leuchten immernoch besser als fast alle Klarglas-Designopfer mit dem selben Leuchtmittel.



Linsen Halogen kann man eh komplett vergessen. Damit sieht man gar nix


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Egal wie gut das Design ist, man ist nachts auf der Landstraße immer im Blindflug unterwegs, wenn man etwas schneller als Opa fährt.



OMG, wie konnte wir früher bloss alle so schnell im dunkeln mit Halogen fahren und es auch noch überleben.
Klar ist das Licht der meisten Autos heute viel besser, aber zu behaupten mit Halogen würde man nichts sehen, ist schon sehr dreist.

Es ist auch schön was es heute so an Technik in Autos gibt, gerade wenn es um die Sicherheit geht, aber die Leute verlassen sich auch zu sehr auf die Technik.
Mein erstes Auto hatte weder ABS, noch Servolenkung, keine Airbags und geschweige denn Sachen wie ESP oder Gurtstraffer.
Viele sollten heute mal mit einem alten Auto fahren, damit sie mal merken wie sehr sie von der Technik unterstützt werden.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Mai 2015)

Xenon vom entgegenkommenden Wagen kann aber auch ab und an richtig fies in die Augen leuchten


----------



## Beam39 (15. Mai 2015)

Als Must Have würde ich eigentlich auch ne Standheizung im Alltagswagen bezeichnen. Es gibt für mich nichts ekligeres als in ein kaltes Auto zu steigen, das ist für mich so mit das unangenehmste Gefühl. Abgesehen davon steigt man im Winter Morgens in ein schönes warmes Fahrzeug und erspart  sich das gekratze.

Hat man ne beheizte Garage wird sie aber irgendwo wieder fast überflüssig


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2015)

Die Garage braucht noch nicht mal beheizt sein.


----------



## s-icon (15. Mai 2015)

Ich hab meine Standheizung noch nie benutzt
Dafür im Sommer die Sitzbelüftung regelmäßig, immer einen kühlen Popo bewahren.


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der ganze Elektro Mist ist sowieso ******* ! Sieht man ja hier wieder wunderbar im Thread.
> 
> Mein Auto geht wenigstens auf und zu wann ich will ! Schlüssel rum ist auf, wie mans halt von überall gewohnt ist. Dieser ganze Keyless Go Easy entree mist ist doch ******* ! Darf der fahrer nichtmal entscheiden wann er sein auto aufmacht und wann nicht ! Was ist den wenn die Batterie alle ist, kommst du gar nicht mehr weg oder was. Absoluter Bullshit ist das. Genauso wie alle anderen elektronischen sicherheits und komfortfeatures die angesprochen wurden eben.... lol
> Heutzutage darf man im Neuwagen wohl gar nix mehr.



Glaub mal nicht, dass Deine Türschlösser immer von Defekten verschont bleiben müssen. Auch Du kannst mal vor einer verschlossenen Karre stehen. Aber das wirst Du irgendwann auch noch merken wenn Du mal Erfahrung mit Autos gesammelt hast. 

Wenn die Batterie leer ist hat man in der Tat erst einmal ein Problem. Aber auch dafür gibt's je nach Hersteller Lösungen die Kiste dennoch zu öffnen.


----------



## Magogan (15. Mai 2015)

Die Lösung muss man erstmal finden, wenn man das Handbuch im Auto aufbewahrt xD

Ich würde ja auch Xenon oder LED nachrüsten, wenn es nur nicht so teuer wäre... Wenn ich oft nachts fahren müsste, würde ich es aber definitiv machen, auch trotz des Preises.

Kann man überhaupt LED-Scheinwerfer nachrüsten beim E46 325 Ci Coupé Bj 2002?

CCFL Angel Eyes Scheinwerfer Set in Klarglas Schwarz, inkl. Blinker:Amazon.de:Auto

Was ist mit denen? Sind die besser als die Standard-Scheinwerfer? Also sieht man damit besser bei Nacht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei Nässe, nee
> Selbst das LED Licht vom S205 leuchtet bei Regen und nasser Straße nicht wesentlich besser aus, als das Halogenlicht vom 1er, da das blaue Licht aufgrund des geringeren Gelbanteils mehr "geschluckt" wird (wobei der 1er auch die neuesten Scheinwerfer der Baureihe besitzt, ivm. vernünftigen Leuchtmitteln)


Wawawawass?
Also ich bin schon genug 205 mit LED Licht im dunkeln gefahren und selbst bei Nässe hat man grob geschätzt die doppelte Ausleuchtung von Halogenlicht. Bist du eventuell Nachtblind?



JoM79 schrieb:


> OMG, wie konnte wir früher bloss alle so schnell im dunkeln mit Halogen fahren und es auch noch überleben.
> Klar ist das Licht der meisten Autos heute viel besser, aber zu  behaupten mit Halogen würde man nichts sehen, ist schon sehr dreist.


Früher hatte fast jeder der schnell im dunkeln unterwegs war auch Zusatzscheinwerfer. Heute ist das ja dank Tüv fast unmöglich sich welche dran zu bauen.



Magogan schrieb:


> Die Lösung muss man erstmal finden, wenn man das Handbuch im Auto aufbewahrt xD
> 
> Ich würde ja auch Xenon oder LED nachrüsten, wenn es nur nicht so teuer  wäre... Wenn ich oft nachts fahren müsste, würde ich es aber definitiv  machen, auch trotz des Preises.
> 
> ...



240€ für 2 Scheinwerfer? Die sind auf jeden Fall schlechter als die originalen... LED Scheinwerfer wird es für einen e46 nicht geben. Ich denke nicht das die Zubehör Firmen sowas auf den Markt bringen werden. Wird zu wenig von verkauft, also lohnt es sich nicht.


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wen bei einen auto die alarmanlage angeht dan ruft eh niemand die grünen an.



Das nicht, aber die Naviklauerbanden meiden Autos mit Alarmanlage - schlicht aus dem Grund weil die mehrheit keine hat und man dort wohl etwas leichteres Spiel hat.

Kann ich zwar nicht ganz verstehen warum man ein >60k€ Auto kauft und dann die paar 100€ Aufpreis für die Alarmanlage nicht mehr ausgeben will, allerdings ist es ein Vorteilfür diejenigen die eine haben - die werden dann wenigstens in Ruhe gelassen.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 240€ für 2 Scheinwerfer? Die sind auf jeden Fall schlechter als die originalen...


Meine originalen kosten 424€ für beide... Also auch nicht die Welt... Aber diesem "Tuningzubehör" aus der Kategorie Tsazikiduftbaum würde ich nicht weiter trauen als vonner Tapete bis zur Wand .


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber die Naviklauerbanden meiden Autos mit Alarmanlage - schlicht aus dem Grund weil die mehrheit keine hat und man dort wohl etwas leichteres Spiel hat.


Bei mir wurde das uralt Mobilnavi trotz Alarmanlage geklaut. Allerdings war mein Auto das letzte in der Parkplatzreihe dessen Scheibe eingeschlagen wurde, also vielleicht hab ich zumindest die nachfolgenden Autos "gerettet".


----------



## s-icon (15. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Professionelle Navidiebe klauen auch, wenn es eine alarmanlage gibt


----------



## XE85 (15. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde das uralt Mobilnavi trotz  Alarmanlage geklaut. Allerdings war mein Auto das letzte in der  Parkplatzreihe dessen Scheibe eingeschlagen wurde, also vielleicht hab  ich zumindest die nachfolgenden Autos "gerettet".



Ja, 100% sicher wird man nie sein können.

Einschlägige Threads in Autoforen zeigen aber das Autos mit Alarmanlage deutlich seltener beklaut werden - vor allem dann wenn es vom selben Fahrzeugtyp genug gibt die keine haben.

Wenn es keine Alternative mehr gibt klauen die natürlich auch bei Wagen mit Alarmanlage - Hindernis ist die für die keines.


----------



## fatlace (15. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Lösung muss man erstmal finden, wenn man das Handbuch im Auto aufbewahrt xD
> 
> Ich würde ja auch Xenon oder LED nachrüsten, wenn es nur nicht so teuer wäre... Wenn ich oft nachts fahren müsste, würde ich es aber definitiv machen, auch trotz des Preises.
> 
> ...



zubehör scheinwerfer sind immer schlechter als oem, zumindest habe ich die erfahrung gemacht.

schau einfach bei ebay ob du da gute gebrauchte xenon scheinwerfer findest, sollte es einige geben fürn e46.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Früher hatte fast jeder der schnell im dunkeln unterwegs war auch Zusatzscheinwerfer. Heute ist das ja dank Tüv fast unmöglich sich welche dran zu bauen.



Wohl eher fast keiner.
Hätte nie welche dran und hab auch nie welche gebraucht.
Gibt da ne tolle Funktion, Fernlicht heisst die.
Ist ganz praktisch.


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2015)

Ich frage mich vor allem was "schnell im dunkeln" bedeutet? Für 100 km/h auf der Landstraße reicht so gut wie jede Funzel mit Fernlicht, auch wenn ich Xenon deutlich angenehmer finde.  Auf Autobahnen gibts eigentlich auch wenig Probleme. Wenn jemand Zusatzscheinwerfer am Auto benötigt, um die Straße zu befahren läuft IMHO irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich genau so...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2015)

Xenon nachrüsten ist ja gut und schön nur braucht es eine automatische LWR und Scheinwerferwaschanlage und Onkel Tüv möchte das auch meist sehen.
Ich möchte Xenon nicht missen und mit dem AFL+ ist für quasi jede Lebenslage die richtige Ausleuchtung parat. Gut gewisse Extras lernt man erst zu schätzen wenn man die schon mal hatte, aber wer mal den Wiederverkauf im Kopf hat sollte schon zu einer gewissen Ausstattung greifen wenn er keine Standuhr will.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Glaub mal nicht, dass Deine Türschlösser immer von Defekten verschont bleiben müssen. Auch Du kannst mal vor einer verschlossenen Karre stehen. Aber das wirst Du irgendwann auch noch merken wenn Du mal Erfahrung mit Autos gesammelt hast.
> 
> Wenn die Batterie leer ist hat man in der Tat erst einmal ein Problem. Aber auch dafür gibt's je nach Hersteller Lösungen die Kiste dennoch zu öffnen.



Warum nicht ? Funktioniert doch selbst wenn die Batterie nicht angeschlossen ist. Gut dann gehen nicht alle Türen auf, aber die Fahrertür schon. Und wenn dann kann man die Türen bestimmt auhc anderweitig öffnen, Autodiebe schaffen das ja auch locker. 
ich würde auch kein Keyless Go bei einem Neuwagen mitordern. Warum auch. Da bezahlt man nur 500 Euro oder mehr damit man nicht den Knopf drücken muss. So faul bin ich dann doch nicht, und schaffe es noch ein Knopf zu drücken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wohl eher fast keiner.
> Hätte nie welche dran und hab auch nie welche gebraucht.
> Gibt da ne tolle Funktion, Fernlicht heisst die.
> Ist ganz praktisch.


Ich glaube kaum das hier irgend jemand das Fernlicht häufiger an hat als ich. Mein Fernlichtschalter ist schon total ausgenuckelt und abgegriffen. Mein Vater hatte damals an jedem von seinen Autos Zusatzscheinwerfer.(BMW 2002, Manta A/B, Kadett...)



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich frage mich vor allem was "schnell im  dunkeln" bedeutet? Für 100 km/h auf der Landstraße reicht so gut wie  jede Funzel mit Fernlicht, auch wenn ich Xenon deutlich angenehmer  finde.  Auf Autobahnen gibts eigentlich auch wenig Probleme. Wenn jemand  Zusatzscheinwerfer am Auto benötigt, um die Straße zu befahren läuft  IMHO irgendwas falsch.


Tja dann hast du wohl noch nie eine Landstraße im dunkeln flott befahren. Wenn man dann einfach mal mit 80-100 um eine Kurve kommt, die total schwarz ist, dann ist das nicht angenehm. Nur weil es nacht ist, fahre ich ja nicht gleich langsamer. So lange es öde gradeaus geht, ist das mit Halogen ok.

Das Xenon-Kurvenlicht von Vadderns B7 Quattro ist da wunderbar. Der schwenkt das Fernlicht bei flottem einlenken vorrausschauend in die Kurve rein und leuchtet somit die Fahrbahn bevor man einbiegt schonmal aus. Mit Halogen kommst du mit 80 in die Kurve, die Scheinwerfer leuchten das Feld gradeaus wunderbar aus und du biegst in ein schwarzes Loch ein. Wenn man dann mitten in der Kurve ist, kann man auch wieder da sehen, wo man hinfährt. Wie ich schon sagte, absoluter Blindflug.

Von daher braucht man noch 1-2 Zusatzscheinwerfer pro Seite, die man auf 25°-45° R/L stellt. VW hatte glaub ich mal Halogen mit Kurvenlicht, ist aber die totale Ausnahme.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2015)

VW schaltet die Nebler der Innenkurve als Kurvenlicht. Scheint ein Patent zu sein, denn technisch könnte das sonst jeder problemlos umsetzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Nebler mit als Zusatzfernlicht an. Also 2xH1 Abblendlicht, 2xH7 Fernlicht und 2xH11 Nebelscheinwerfer. Nur können die Nebler nicht wirklich weit leuchten, selbst wenn man die nach Spezialeinstellung einstellt.


----------



## s-icon (15. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> VW schaltet die Nebler der Innenkurve als Kurvenlicht. Scheint ein Patent zu sein, denn technisch könnte das sonst jeder problemlos umsetzen.



Hat mein CLK auch


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja dann hast du wohl noch nie eine Landstraße im dunkeln flott befahren. Wenn man dann einfach mal mit 80-100 um eine Kurve kommt, die total schwarz ist, dann ist das nicht angenehm. Nur weil es nacht ist, fahre ich ja nicht gleich langsamer. So lange es öde gradeaus geht, ist das mit Halogen ok.
> 
> Das Xenon-Kurvenlicht von Vadderns B7 Quattro ist da wunderbar. Der schwenkt das Fernlicht bei flottem einlenken vorrausschauend in die Kurve rein und leuchtet somit die Fahrbahn bevor man einbiegt schonmal aus. Mit Halogen kommst du mit 80 in die Kurve, die Scheinwerfer leuchten das Feld gradeaus wunderbar aus und du biegst in ein schwarzes Loch ein. Wenn man dann mitten in der Kurve ist, kann man auch wieder da sehen, wo man hinfährt. Wie ich schon sagte, absoluter Blindflug.
> 
> Von daher braucht man noch 1-2 Zusatzscheinwerfer pro Seite, die man auf 25°-45° R/L stellt. VW hatte glaub ich mal Halogen mit Kurvenlicht, ist aber die totale Ausnahme.



Sorry, ich möchte Dich nicht angreifen aber das ist Quatsch. Ich fahre selbst ein Auto mit Xenon und Kurvenfahrlicht < Technik-Lexikon < Technologie < Volkswagen Deutschland aus dem VW-Konzern aber das was Du da schreibst kann ich nicht bestätigen. Da leuchtet nix "vorausschauend in die Kurve". Wie denn auch? Woher will das Auto wissen wo ich langfahre? Die Scheinwerfer schwenken erst um wenn ich einlenke (und das nur minimal) und wenn ich dann zu schnell bin, nutzt mir auch kein Kurvenfahrlicht etwas. Das Ganze ist zwar eine nette Sache aber Dein Problem liegt woanders. 

Nämlich hier: 



> Nur weil es nacht ist, fahre ich ja nicht gleich langsamer.


----------



## s-icon (15. Mai 2015)

Hier auch Kurvenlicht lenkt mit dem Lenkrad und auch nur minimal


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2015)

Habe ich neben dem dynamischen Kurvenlicht auch dieses statische Kurvenlicht


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2015)

Also meine Kurvenlicht nutz in engen Kurven auch nicht viel, aber es ist angenehm bei weiten Kurven.
Das Abbiegelicht hatte ich nur im Leihwagen und ich empfinde es eher als ein nettes Gimmick.

Wer im normalen Straßenverkehr soviele Zusatzscheinwerfer wie TheBadFrag benötigt, der fährt meist jenseits der Verkehrregeln.


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum nicht ? Funktioniert doch selbst wenn die Batterie nicht angeschlossen ist. Gut dann gehen nicht alle Türen auf, aber die Fahrertür schon. Und wenn dann kann man die Türen bestimmt auhc anderweitig öffnen, Autodiebe schaffen das ja auch locker.
> ich würde auch kein Keyless Go bei einem Neuwagen mitordern. Warum auch. Da bezahlt man nur 500 Euro oder mehr damit man nicht den Knopf drücken muss. So faul bin ich dann doch nicht, und schaffe es noch ein Knopf zu drücken.



Weil so ein Schloss auch mal kaputt gehen kann. Und eigentlich ist es total egal ob Dir das 500 Euro wert wäre und ob Du in der Lage bist einen Knopf zu drücken. Stempel bitte nicht immer alles "Lol" und "Schwachsinn" ab, nur weil Du darauf keine Lust hast.


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2015)

Das Excite das nicht braucht ist klar, wenn man nur 5 mal im Jahr ins Auto einsteigt braucht man das auch nicht unbedingt. Vorallem gibt es in der Stance Szene wichtigeres... einen schleifenden Auspuff zum Beispiel.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Excite das nicht braucht ist klar, wenn man nur 5 mal im Jahr ins Auto einsteigt braucht man das auch nicht unbedingt. Vorallem gibt es in der Stance Szene wichtigeres... einen schleifenden Auspuff zum Beispiel.


Oder einen automatischen City-Stoßstangenabwurf  wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. [emoji1]


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sorry, ich möchte Dich nicht angreifen aber das ist Quatsch. Ich fahre selbst ein Auto mit Xenon und Kurvenfahrlicht < Technik-Lexikon < Technologie < Volkswagen Deutschland aus dem VW-Konzern aber das was Du da schreibst kann ich nicht bestätigen. Da leuchtet nix "vorausschauend in die Kurve". Wie denn auch? Woher will das Auto wissen wo ich langfahre? Die Scheinwerfer schwenken erst um wenn ich einlenke (und das nur minimal) und wenn ich dann zu schnell bin, nutzt mir auch kein Kurvenfahrlicht etwas. Das Ganze ist zwar eine nette Sache aber Dein Problem liegt woanders.
> 
> Nämlich hier:



Tja dann lenkst du entweder nicht schnell genug ein, du fährst zu langsam oder VW hat das nicht drin.

Das dynamische Kurvenlicht vom A4 B7 schwenkt immer vorrausschauend. Es wird der Lenkwinkelsensor, Querbeschleunigungssensor und die Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit genommen. Wenn man ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit flott einlenkt und über eine gewisse Querbeschleunigung kommt, dann schlagen die Scheinwerfer sofort maximal ein und leuchten dort hin, wo man gleich hinfahren wird. Das sind bestimmt 30° zu jeder Seite, die das Licht lenken kann. Für alle Kurven ab ~70 km/h ist es locker genug. Für ganz enge 180° kurven reicht es logischer Weise nicht. Das System arbeitet außer im Karussell auf der Nordschleife perfekt. Hat man schnell aufeinander folgende rechts-links-rechts, dann sind die Scheinwerfer wie verrückt am schwenken.

Das ist keine große Hexerei den vorrausichtlichen Fahrweg anhand von Sensordaten zu berechnen... Bei modernem Kurvenlicht schwenkt es sogar zusätzlich nach GPS Position und Kamera. Das ganze kommt natürlich erst richtig zum tragen, wenn man ein kleinwenig flotter unterwegs ist. Rein geschätzt ist das vorrausschauende Schwenken unter 0,4G Querbeschleunigung gar nicht aktiv.



Riverna schrieb:


> Das Excite das nicht braucht ist klar, wenn man  nur 5 mal im Jahr ins Auto einsteigt braucht man das auch nicht  unbedingt. Vorallem gibt es in der Stance Szene wichtigeres... einen  schleifenden Auspuff zum Beispiel.


  Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wawawawass?
> Also ich bin schon genug 205 mit LED Licht im dunkeln gefahren und selbst bei Nässe hat man grob geschätzt die doppelte Ausleuchtung von Halogenlicht. Bist du eventuell Nachtblind?



Klar ist die Ausleuchtung nicht schlecht. Bei Trockenheit ziemlich perfekt. Aber bei Nässe, vorallem bei Starkregen, nicht um Längen besser als das Halogenlicht vom 1er. 
Aber wie gesagt, das Halogenlicht vom 1er ist momentan das beste, welches ich bislang gefahren bin.
Ich kann ja mal bei Gelegenheit ein Bild von der Ausleuchtung machen.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2015)

Hey Doc,
Du schreibst ja du hast das AFL+ verbaut. Bei welchem Auto denn genau?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2015)

Opel Astra J, also das akt. Modell


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2015)

Nice! Sportstourer, oder vielleicht sogar GTC? 

Seit ich weiß, dass mit der nächsten Generation Insignia der V6 eingestellt werden soll, bin ich echt am überlegen, mir noch einen zuzulegen, bevor die unnötig teurer werden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2015)

Sports Tourer, nur der 1.4 Turbo da was besseres am hiesigen Markt grad nicht verfügbar war. Zwar kein super Spritsparer aber im Vergleich zum bisherigen Mondeo sind die Kosten für Steuern / Versicherung lächerlich


----------



## Zoon (15. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> CCFL Angel Eyes Scheinwerfer Set in Klarglas Schwarz, inkl. Blinker:Amazon.de:Auto
> 
> Was ist mit denen? Sind die besser als die Standard-Scheinwerfer? Also sieht man damit besser bei Nacht?



Da  diese auch die Standard Leuchtmittel verwenden, wohl eher kein  Unterschied. Außer vielleicht ne bessere Optik (Geschmackssache). Aber  H7 Halogen sind schon ganz ordentlich. Hatte damals die Osram  Nightbreaker Unlimited H7 Lampen in E46 drin bei den  Originalscheinwerfern und die waren schon richtig gut. 

LED  Leuchtmittel zum nachrüsten kannste vergessen, ersten alle 200% ig kein E  Prüfzeichen somit Verlust der Betriebserlaubnis und im Falle BMW haste  nen schönen Christbaum mit Fehlercodes im Dashboard.  



Cleriker schrieb:


> Seit ich weiß, dass mit der nächsten Generation Insignia der V6  eingestellt werden soll, bin ich echt am überlegen, mir noch einen  zuzulegen, bevor die unnötig teurer werden...



Da das mit einer der schlechtesten V6 aufm Markt ist würde das nicht weiter Jucken   . Wenn du stattdessen beim Insignia den 2.0T nimmst der ist in den  Fahrleistung gleichauf oder besser in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.  Dann  noch bei EDS auf stabile 300 PS bringen und fertig.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2015)

Ich hab vor kurzem einen Insignia OPC mit klasen Teilen und 379 PS unterm hintern gehabt... der ging schon sehr gut.
Warum meinst du es ist einer der schlechtesten V6? Worauf beruht diese Aussage?


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Mai 2015)

> Seit  ich weiß, dass mit der nächsten Generation Insignia der V6  eingestellt  werden soll, bin ich echt am überlegen, mir noch einen  zuzulegen,  bevor die unnötig teurer werden...





> Da das mit einer der schlechtesten V6 aufm Markt ist würde das nicht weiter Jucken    .
> Wenn du stattdessen beim Insignia den 2.0T nimmst der ist in den   Fahrleistung gleichauf oder besser in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.  Dann   noch bei EDS auf stabile 300 PS bringen und fertig.




Ich gehe mal davon aus er bewust den v6 nehmen möchte.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2015)

So schauts aus!


----------



## fatlace (15. Mai 2015)

@nfsgame 
mal an dich als Profi, brauche ein bisschen Kritik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry wen ich den Thread gerade missbrauche
Bin Anfänger also nicht so hart sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem einen Insignia OPC mit klasen Teilen und 379 PS unterm hintern gehabt... der ging schon sehr gut.
> Warum meinst du es ist einer der schlechtesten V6? Worauf beruht diese Aussage?



Habe ebenfalls aus vielen Quellen Negatives zu dem Motor gehört.
Und der soll für eine Leistung ziemlich lahm und zäh sein.

Edit: Und saufen tut das ding, das ist schon heftig 
Im Schnitt knapp 13l auf Spritmonitor.de und das ist mM nach viel zu viel 
Übersicht: Opel - Insignia - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## nfsgame (15. Mai 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> @nfsgame
> mal an dich als Profi, brauche ein bisschen Kritik
> 
> 
> ...


Bisschen heller dürfte es sein und der Weißabgleich rutscht nen bisschen ins Blaue . Ich wäre von der Perspektive noch ein bisschen herum. Sprich: Kante vom Haus "neben" dem Auto und nicht dahinter, eventuell das "Parkplatzschild" an der Wand aus dem Bild per Perspektivveränderung herausgenommen. Auto ein kleines Stück vom Tor weg um alles etwas zu entzerren und optisch aufzulockern . Und nicht so hart nachschärfen (->Doppelkonturen am Heck) . Weitere "Beratung" per PN  .


----------



## fatlace (15. Mai 2015)

danke auf das angebot komme ich gerne zurück


----------



## keinnick (16. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja dann lenkst du entweder nicht schnell genug ein, du fährst zu langsam oder VW hat das nicht drin.


Naja, ich lenke so ein, dass ich um die Kurve komme und weder im Graben noch im Gegenverkehr lande. Und im Normalfall halte ich mich an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung und bremse auf Landstraßen nicht erst 5 Meter vor einer scharfen Kurve und reiße dann das Lenkrad rum. (wie man das vielleicht auf Rennstrecken macht, keine Ahnung) 

Möglicherweise ist das System nicht für Fahrer wie mich gedacht, bzw. ich reize es wohl nicht aus.  

Die Erklärung, dass die Arbeitsweise von dem System mit der Querbeschleunigung zusammenhängt ergibt für mich allerdings Sinn. Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## fctriesel (16. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja dann lenkst du entweder nicht schnell genug ein, du fährst zu langsam oder VW hat das nicht drin.
> 
> Das dynamische Kurvenlicht vom A4 B7 schwenkt immer vorrausschauend. Es wird der Lenkwinkelsensor, Querbeschleunigungssensor und die Fahrzeuggeschwindigkeit genommen. Wenn man ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit flott einlenkt und über eine gewisse Querbeschleunigung kommt, dann schlagen die Scheinwerfer sofort maximal ein und leuchten dort hin, wo man gleich hinfahren wird. Das sind bestimmt 30° zu jeder Seite, die das Licht lenken kann. Für alle Kurven ab ~70 km/h ist es locker genug. Für ganz enge 180° kurven reicht es logischer Weise nicht. Das System arbeitet außer im Karussell auf der Nordschleife perfekt. Hat man schnell aufeinander folgende rechts-links-rechts, dann sind die Scheinwerfer wie verrückt am schwenken.
> 
> Das ist keine große Hexerei den vorrausichtlichen Fahrweg anhand von Sensordaten zu berechnen... Bei modernem Kurvenlicht schwenkt es sogar zusätzlich nach GPS Position und Kamera. Das ganze kommt natürlich erst richtig zum tragen, wenn man ein kleinwenig flotter unterwegs ist. Rein geschätzt ist das vorrausschauende Schwenken unter 0,4G Querbeschleunigung gar nicht aktiv.


SSP335?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Mai 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> SSP335?


Und was soll mir das Selbststudienprogramm von VW mir jetzt sagen?  ...davon mal abgesehen das dieses Dokument auf dem technischen Stand 2004 ist.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2015)

Wie soll ein Licht bevor du einlenkst schon in die Kurve leuchten?
Ist dein Licht irgendwie mit deinem Gehirn verbunden und weiss was als nächstes passieren wird?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

Noch nie Knight Rider gesehen ? Oder vielleicht gibt es einen Voyeur Satelliten?
Für den Rest sollten die Augen und der Gasfuß reichen


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Licht bevor du einlenkst schon in die Kurve leuchten?
> Ist dein Licht irgendwie mit deinem Gehirn verbunden und weiss was als nächstes passieren wird?


Wenn man schon eine Kamera für die Verkehsschilderkennung hat könnte man die doch auch dafür benutzen.


----------



## keinnick (16. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn man schon eine Kamera für die Verkehsschilderkennung hat könnte man die doch auch dafür benutzen.



Wird vielleicht sogar schon gemacht bei neueren Fahrzeugen / Oberklassefahrzeugen. Das "Dynamic Light Assist" von VW, mit dem man mit Dauerfernlicht fährt, funktioniert auch mit einer Kamera die den Gegenverkehr beobachtet. Der Schritt den Straßenverlauf zu beobachten und zu berücksichtigen sollte nicht so groß sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

Die Möglichkeit ist vorhanden, habe aber die ganzen Features noch nicht alle ausprobieren können. Bei einem vernünftigen Navi kann man den Straßenverlauf ja auch sehen


----------



## s-icon (16. Mai 2015)

Das lange Wochenende für einen Ausflug mit der Freundin genutzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2015)

Hm... wo hast du die Berge gelassen?


----------



## s-icon (16. Mai 2015)

300km hinter mir


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2015)

Ah, also gerade mal eine Stunde Fahrt...

Im Kornfeld hab ichs auch schon getrieben, aber im Raps? Da kann ich mir echt besseres vorstellen...


----------



## s-icon (16. Mai 2015)

Fahr mal mit meiner Freundin, eine Stunde kannst du vergessen.
Fahr mal langsamer, halt mal an, mach mal Musik lauter


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2015)

Waaaaas?!!! Also ich höre ja auch gern Musik und diese auch laut, aber bei so einem Gerät will man doch den Motor hören. Oder bin ich da der einzige?


----------



## s-icon (16. Mai 2015)

Sie sieht es anders, ist aber auch kein Auto Fan


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Mai 2015)

Der Anhang geht nicht.


----------



## s-icon (16. Mai 2015)

Habs wohl ausversehen gelöscht, werde ich später oder morgen nochmal hochladne


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Fahr mal mit meiner Freundin, eine Stunde kannst du vergessen.



Ich bin letzten Sommer mit meiner Freundin in den Urlaub gefahren, an die cota azur. Waren ziemlich genau 1200km eine Strecke, ca 1100km davon hat sie gepennt und ich hatte meine Ruhe. 

Hatte heute den Nachtermin beim TÜV mit dem Subi, TÜV bis 4/17 ohne Mängel bestanden. Montag wird er angemeldet


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Mai 2015)

Mit welchem Auto seid ihr denn gefahren, als das es einen Unterschied macht ob sie schläft oder nicht? 

Und Glückwunsch zum TÜV, falls man das so sagt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Waaaaas?!!! Also ich höre ja auch gern Musik und diese auch laut, aber bei so einem Gerät will man doch den Motor hören. Oder bin ich da der einzige?


Dann schraub den Schalldämpfer ab dann klappt es mit lauter Musik + Sound von ganz alleine.


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mit welchem Auto seid ihr denn gefahren, als das es einen Unterschied macht ob sie schläft oder nicht?



Die weite Strecke natürlich mit ihrem Sunny, war damals das einzige Gasauto was wir hatten. Hab ihr letzte Woche vorgeschlagen mit dem Subi zu fahren. Jedoch war sie nicht bereit das wir 540Euro an Sprit ausgeben... mit dem Sunny oder Almera sind es halt nur 100Euro an Sprit bzw Gaskosten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2015)

Ich muss mir auch noch nen ollen Diesel organisieren damit ich mein Frittenfett verheizen kann


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wird vielleicht sogar schon gemacht bei neueren Fahrzeugen / Oberklassefahrzeugen. Das "Dynamic Light Assist" von VW, mit dem man mit Dauerfernlicht fährt, funktioniert auch mit einer Kamera die den Gegenverkehr beobachtet. Der Schritt den Straßenverlauf zu beobachten und zu berücksichtigen sollte nicht so groß sein.


Mein Skoda hat auch so einen Light Assist, nur habe ich den ausgemacht, nachdem das Fernlicht im Kreisel und im Ort nicht abgeblendet hat.
Da mach ich das doch lieber selber.
Die Verkehrszeichenerkennung habe ich auch nicht an, die hat andauernd gesagt dass ich zu schnell wäre.
Ist zwar ganz nett, aber auf Dauer nervig.


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2015)

Wie war es an der Côte d'Azur? Ich müsste auch mal in den Urlaub fahren xD

Jetzt brauche ich mein Auto nur, um einkaufen zu fahren, weil ich ein Urlaubssemester genommen habe, um mich an der Gründung einer Firma zu versuchen - vielleicht klappt das ja. Hätte ich das nicht gemacht, wäre mir niemand ins Auto reingefahren, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht dort gewesen wäre, wo das passiert ist -.-

Und durch den ganzen Stress war ich so unkonzentriert, dass ich eine Kurve zu eng genommen habe und meine Felge am Bordstein zerkratzt habe -.- Hoffentlich ist zumindest der Reifen nicht beschädigt...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Mai 2015)

Was du alles an deinem Auto zerstörst  
Klar für den Unfall kannst du nichts, aber die Bordsteinkanten (Schürze zerkratz, dann Felgen) nimmst du wohl alle mit?


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2015)

Ich scheine Bordsteine sehr zu mögen, ich will die immer streicheln xD

Ne, ka was da mit mir los war, vermutlich wirklich der ganze Stress und dann hatte ich wenig gegessen und dann wollte ich die Kurve auch noch extra eng nehmen, weil von vorne wer gekommen ist... Und das auch noch auf dem Weg zum Karosserie- und Lackierzentrum. Im Ernst, ich bin da bisher zwei mal hingefahren (beide Male um Schäden mit Fahrerflucht zu reparieren) und beide Male hatte ich einen Schaden mehr an meinem Auto, als ich dort angekommen bin...

Aber es ist auch alles in diesem Jahr passiert, vorher hatte ich eigentlich nie Probleme... Kann nicht einfach schnell Silvester sein? Dann ist das Jahr vorbei, vielleicht habe ich im nächsten Jahr ja mehr Glück xD


----------



## ebastler (17. Mai 2015)

Vor uns hat mal ein Audi auf einer steilen Passstraße eine Kurve so sehr geschnitten, dass er nicht am Bordstein zerkratzt hat, sondern mit der Schürze komplett aufgesessen ist, weil die Kurve ganz innen so steil war, dass die Straße fast eine "Stufe" machte.
Und danach hat er sich mit uns (~10m hinter ihm) aufgeregt, weil wir irgendwie dran Schuld gewesen seien, dass er so nervös war. Ja ne, ist klar. Kommt nicht vom Fleck, wir werden seit ner halben Stunde fast verrückt, weil wir nicht schneller fahren können, und der Depp uns nicht vorbeilässt, galten trotzdem Sicherheitsabstand ein, und dann sind wir auch noch Schuld, wenn er seine Limo mit einem Geländewagen verwechselt...

Seit ich selber fahre hatte ich bislang zum Glück keine größeren Idioten auf der Straße getroffen... Ich hoffe mal, das bleibt noch ne Weile so!


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2015)

Nein... die D2 Fahrwerke sind aktuell nicht lieferbar. Dabei ist der Hocker so ekelhaft hoch  Hoffentlich kann ich diesen Monat das dämliche Fahrwerk noch irgendwo anders bestellen... 
Sobald dann wieder bisschen Geld vorhanden ist, werden die 18" Felgen bestellt. Hoffentlich ist das schon nächsten Monat...


----------



## Cleriker (17. Mai 2015)

Soso! 10m und du redest von Sicherheitsabstand? Wie langsam wart ihr denn auf dieser Passstraße, auf der ihr ihn die ganze Zeit schon überholen wolltet... 30?

Ich denke eher nicht!


----------



## ebastler (17. Mai 2015)

Wenn es hochkommt ist der 30 gefahren, vermutlich sogar weniger. Was glaubst du denn, warum wir unbedigt überholen wollten? Nur war die Straße dafür immer zu schmal und unübersichtlich.


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2015)

Kein Grund 10 Meter hinter ihm zu fahren... dann fahr halt früher los.


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich das so lese, scheine ich doch kein so schlechter Autofahrer zu sein xD

Ich blinke sogar manchmal, obwohl ich BMW fahre xD


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> um mich an der Gründung einer Firma zu versuchen - vielleicht klappt das ja.



Naja, wenn du schon so daran gehst  ............


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, scheine ich doch kein so schlechter Autofahrer zu sein xD



Bis auf das du alles kurz und klein fährst


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein... die D2 Fahrwerke sind aktuell nicht lieferbar. Dabei ist der Hocker so ekelhaft hoch  Hoffentlich kann ich diesen Monat das dämliche Fahrwerk noch irgendwo anders bestellen...
> Sobald dann wieder bisschen Geld vorhanden ist, werden die 18" Felgen bestellt. Hoffentlich ist das schon nächsten Monat...



Du weisst schon, dass das OF dein ganzes Auto verschandelt


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2015)

Mir ist das eigentlich recht egal, wobei ich die Abneigungen gegen Offenbacher Kennzeichen nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
Wahrscheinlich wird der Subi aber eh auf Wiesbadener Kennzeichen angemeldet


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Soso! 10m und du redest von Sicherheitsabstand? Wie langsam wart ihr denn auf dieser Passstraße, auf der ihr ihn die ganze Zeit schon überholen wolltet... 30?
> 
> Ich denke eher nicht!



Bei 30 mit 10 Meter hinterherfahren ist doch extrem viel. Da kann man selbst bei einer Vollbremsung noch anhalten und in die Lücke passt noch ein weiteres Auto. Der Bremsweg aus 30 sind etwa 4 Meter.



ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn es hochkommt ist der 30 gefahren,  vermutlich sogar weniger. Was glaubst du denn, warum wir unbedigt  überholen wollten? Nur war die Straße dafür immer zu schmal und  unübersichtlich.


Die Lichtkanone abfeuern und den Vordermann zum Platz machen ermuntern. 


...wie das mit der Autoschlange immer so ist. Die hat das Arschloch vorne, im Gegensatz zur normalen Schlange.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 30 mit 10 Meter hinterherfahren ist doch extrem viel. Da kann man selbst bei einer Vollbremsung noch anhalten und in die Lücke passt noch ein weiteres Auto. Der Bremsweg aus 30 sind etwa 4 Meter.
> Die Lichtkanone abfeuern und den Vordermann zum Platz machen ermuntern.


10m sind zu wenig, wenn ich da ne Vollbremsung mache, fährst du mir hinten aufs Auto.
Du fährst alleine schon mit 8,3m/s und du rechnest nicht damit, dass das Auto vor dir ne Vollbremsung macht.
Das Zweite ist Nötigung.
Aber interessant wie du Auto fährst.


----------



## keinnick (17. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 30 mit 10 Meter hinterherfahren ist doch extrem viel. Da kann man selbst bei einer Vollbremsung noch anhalten und in die Lücke passt noch ein weiteres Auto. Der Bremsweg aus 30 sind etwa 4 Meter.


Extrem viel? Das sind gerade mal 2 - 2,5 Autolängen und vergiss nicht die Reaktionszeit. Geh mal von einer Sekunde aus und in der legst Du schon mehr als 8m zurück.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Bremsweg aus 30 sind etwa 4 Meter.



Ja, bei einer Vollbremsung ohne Schrecksekunde. 8 m/s ungefähr, die man in der Schrecksekunde fährt und dann noch 4 Meter Bremsweg und es macht bumm bei 10 Meter Abstand.


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2015)

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn @TheBadFrag irgendwann seinen Führerschein verliert xD Wobei ich da schon Schlimmeres gesehen habe...

Der Verursacher von dem Schaden an meinem Auto wurde immer noch nicht gefunden  Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, es scheint Zeugen gegeben zu haben, zumindest habe ich Reste eines Zettels unter dem Scheibenwischer entdeckt, den der Verursacher vermutlich abgerissen hat...


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Extrem viel? Das sind gerade mal 2 - 2,5 Autolängen und vergiss nicht die Reaktionszeit. Geh mal von einer Sekunde aus und in der legst Du schon mehr als 8m zurück.



Wenn ich eine Sekunde Reaktionszeit habe, dann steige ich sicher nicht mehr in ein Auto ein. Das würde ich als komplett fahruntüchtig bezeichnen. Meine top Reaktionszeit wenn ich etwas erwarte liegt um die 100-140ms, meine durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit wenn ich etwas nicht erwarte liegt bei 250ms.

Dann rechnen wir mal:
Auto vorrausfahrend: 30 km/h = 8,3 m/s
Auto vorrausfahrend Bremsweg: 4m
Meine Geschwindigkeit: 30 km/h = 8,3 m/s
Mein Bremsweg: 4m
Mein Abstand: 10m


*Auto vorrausfahrend macht eine Vollbremsung:*
Bremsweg des vorrausfahrenden Autos + mein Abstand = maximaler Bremsweg bis zum Unfall
4m + 10m = 14m Distanz bis zum Unfall

Mein Bremsweg bei 250ms Reaktionszeit:
4m + (8,3m/1000ms * 250ms) = 6,07m
14m - 6,07m = 7,93m verbleibene Distanz bis zum Crash - *Kein Unfall*



*Auto vorrausfahrend macht eine Vollbremsung und ich bin total fahruntüchtig:*
Bremsweg des vorrausfahrenden Autos + mein Abstand = maximaler Bremsweg bis zum Unfall
4m + 10m = 14m Distanz bis zum Unfall

Mein Bremsweg bei 1s Reaktionszeit:
4m + 8,3m = 12,3m
14m - 12,3m = 1,7m Distanz bis zum Crash - *Kein Unfall*


*Auto vorrausfahrend fährt gegen einen soliden Stahlblock und kommt ohne Bremsweg sofort zum stehen:*
Abstand zum vorrausfahrenden Auto = Distanz bis zum Crash
10m = 10m Distanz bis zum Unfall

Mein Bremsweg bei 250ms Reaktionszeit:
Sieht oben: 6,07m
10m - 6,07m = 3,93m Distanz bis zum Crash - *Kein Unfall*


*Auto vorrausfahrend fährt gegen einen soliden Stahlblock und kommt ohne Bremsweg sofort zum stehen, außerdem bin ich total fahruntüchtig:*
Abstand zum vorrausfahrenden Auto = Distanz bis zum Crash
10m = 10m Distanz bis zum Unfall

Mein Bremsweg bei 1s Reaktionszeit:
4m + 8,3m = 12,3m
10m -12,3m = -2,3m *Unfall mit anderem Fahrzeug*


Hmmmmmmmmmmm scheint ja als ob ich mal wieder viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeellllll zu dicht aufgefahren bin. Der vorrausfahrende muss gegen ein solides Hinternis fahren + ich muss total übermüdet und abgelenkt sein, damit es zum Crash kommt. Das ist natürlich ein echtes Sichterheitsrisiko! 




JoM79 schrieb:


> 10m sind zu wenig, wenn ich da ne Vollbremsung mache, fährst du mir hinten aufs Auto.
> Du fährst alleine schon mit 8,3m/s und du rechnest nicht damit, dass das Auto vor dir ne Vollbremsung macht.
> Das Zweite ist Nötigung.
> Aber interessant wie du Auto fährst.


Sieht Rechnung oben, kannst gerne 100 Vollbremsungen hintereinander machen.
Das zweite ist laut STVO erlaubt! Die Lichthupe zu benutzen um ein langsam fahrendes Fahrzeug darauf aufmerksam zu machen das man überholen möchte ist legal. Man darf sich halt nur nicht richtig einschießen und es permanent machen.


----------



## keinnick (17. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Sekunde Reaktionszeit habe, dann steige ich sicher nicht mehr in ein Auto ein. Das würde ich als komplett fahruntüchtig bezeichnen. Meine top Reaktionszeit wenn ich etwas erwarte liegt um die 100-140ms, meine durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit wenn ich etwas nicht erwarte liegt bei 250ms.


Ich glaube Du unterschätzt die "Reaktionszeit" ziemlich oder Du bist nicht von diesem Planeten.  Ich bezweifle, dass Du innerhalb von 250ms (oder auch 100-140ms) das Bremslicht vor Dir realisiert hast und schon mit voller Kraft auf der Bremse stehst, so dass das Auto maximal verzögert. Das schafft niemand, auch nicht Du.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2015)

Tja von alleine lernt das der Körper auch nicht. Da braucht man schonmal ein wenig Training. Wenn ich nicht so eine kurze Reaktionszeit hätte, dann könnte ich wohl nicht aufm Trackday bei 150 km/h ne Wagenlänge hinter jemand anderes herfahren. Beim ersten Mal anbremsen würde ich ja sonst direkt im Kofferraum von meinem Vordermann klemmen. Jeder, der ein bischen Auto fahren kann, hat solche Reaktionszeiten. Profifahrer sind noch etwas schneller.

Wenn du es nicht glaubst, dann guck dir gerne alle meine Trackday Videos auf Youtube an. Guck dir die Abstände an und bilde dir selber ein Urteil, ob man das mit einer ganzen Sekunde Vollschlaf schaffen könnte.


----------



## keinnick (17. Mai 2015)

Du solltest einen "Trackday", auf dem die Bremspunkte für geübte Fahrer bekannt sind und bei denen der Vordermann (wenn Du Glück hast) berechenbar ist, nicht mit dem öffentlichen Straßenverkehr vergleichen. Sofern Du das dennoch tust, handelst Du IMHO ziemlich fahrlässig und stellst im Straßenverkehr eine Gefahr für andere dar.

In meinen Augen haben Du und die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer bislang einfach "nur" Glück gehabt. Du überschätzt Dich glaube ich ziemlich. Wenn ich Dir da Unrecht tue, dann tut mir das Leid, aber dann frage ich mich, warum ich Dich nicht regelmäßig Sonntag Nachmittag auf RTL im Kreis fahren sehe.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Sekunde Reaktionszeit habe, dann steige ich sicher nicht mehr in ein Auto ein. Das würde ich als komplett fahruntüchtig bezeichnen. Meine top Reaktionszeit wenn ich etwas erwarte liegt um die 100-140ms, meine durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit wenn ich etwas nicht erwarte liegt bei 250ms.


Du schaffst es also Straßenverkehr in 0,250 Sekunden dein Fuß auf auf die Bremse zu bekommen?



> *außerdem bin ich total fahruntüchtig:*


Seltsam das dieser Zustand der Faustformel entspricht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2015)

Er nutzt das 3. Bein so ist jedes Pedal im Notfall abgedeckt. Auch muss er in Leichenstarre auf die Straße schauen und sich von nix ablenken lassen wie spielende Kinder am Fahrbahnrand oder der Blick auf den Tacho usw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du solltest einen "Trackday", auf dem die Bremspunkte für geübte Fahrer bekannt sind und bei denen der Vordermann (wenn Du Glück hast) berechenbar ist, nicht mit dem öffentlichen Straßenverkehr vergleichen. Sofern Du das dennoch tust, handelst Du IMHO ziemlich fahrlässig und stellst im Straßenverkehr eine Gefahr für andere dar.
> 
> In meinen Augen haben Du und die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer bislang einfach "nur" Glück gehabt. Du überschätzt Dich glaube ich ziemlich. Wenn ich Dir da Unrecht tue tut es mir Leid, aber dann frage ich mich, warum ich Dich nicht regelmäßig Sonntag Nachmittag auf RTL im Kreis fahren sehe.


Warum sollte ich im Straßenverkehr weniger aufmerksam fahren, als auf einem Trackday?  Und selbst wenn ich absolut pennen sollte und wirklich eine ganze Sekunde als Reaktionszeit braucht reicht es trotzdem noch locker zu bremsen.(siehe Rechnung)

Warum ich noch kein Rennfahrer bin? Ich habe kein Geld. Einzigster Grund.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du schaffst es also Straßenverkehr in 0,250 Sekunden dein Fuß auf auf die Bremse zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Seltsam das dieser Zustand der Faustformel entspricht.


Klar, warum nicht? Mach dir 2 Kameras in Auto, eine in die Frontscheibe und eine in den Fußraum. Ich wette du bist auch GANZ DEUTLICH unter 1 Sekunde. Sogar ein "Ottonormalfahrer" sollte locker die eine Sekunde knacken können.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sieht Rechnung oben, kannst gerne 100 Vollbremsungen hintereinander machen.
> Das zweite ist laut STVO erlaubt! Die Lichthupe zu benutzen um ein langsam fahrendes Fahrzeug darauf aufmerksam zu machen das man überholen möchte ist legal. Man darf sich halt nur nicht richtig einschießen und es permanent machen.



Würde es ja ausprobieren, aber mein Auto ist mir zu schade dafür.
Grund, nicht jedes Auto hat den gleichen Bremsweg.
Alleine die Reifen machen da ne Menge aus, dazu noch das jeweilige Auto.

Ja es ist legal, aber nicht wenn man 10m dahinter ist.
Das muss wesentlich eher geschehen und du musst die Möglichkeit zum Überholen haben.
Wenn du auf ner kurvigen Strecke schneller fahren könntest, aber kein Platz zum Überholen ist, dann nützt dir ne Lichthupe garnichts.


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2015)

BadFrag kann man einfach nur ignorieren, was beim Thema Autofahren angeht kann man keine ernsthafte Antwort von dem Typ erwarten. Scheinbar hält er sich für den Autofahrer himself... richtig lästiger Typ.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Mai 2015)

Kurze Reaktionszeit kann nicht antrainiert werden - Die WillkÃ¼r der Nervenzellen triumphiert Ã¼ber Bewusstsein - Gesundheit - Welt - Tagesspiegel

Ich habe nachgewiesen auch sehr gute Reaktionszeiten (durch ausgeprägte Form von hyperaktivität). Trotzdem weiß man ja nie, was passiert. Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen erst einen an einer Autobahnabfahrt  vor mir, der kein Bremslicht hatte. Was meint ihr wie ich geschaut habe, als der mit mir in die Ausfahrt fuhr und plötzlich drastisch näher kam?
Ich bremse eher degressiv und das war gar nicht lustig. Ich konnte gerade noch durch den Spalt rechts neben ihm vorbeibeschleunigen und dann vor ihm in die Kurve driften, sonst hätte es gerummst. 
Solche Situationen kommen einfach immer wieder unerwartet. Wenn der andere dann gerade frische Bremsen bekommen und gute, neue Reifen drauf hat und vielleicht weniger Passagiere, dann hat man einfach nur noch Glück, oder Pech, selbst wenn man ein guter Fahrer ist und beide das gleiche Auto fahren.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich die Ausgangssituation richtig in Erinnerung habe, ging es darum, dass Fahrer B nur 10m hinter Fahrer A fuhr und sich Fahrer A dadurch genötigt fühlte und unsicher wurde.

Es ist also irrelevant, ob ein geübter, reaktionsschneller, über ein Auto mit guten Bremsen und Reifen verfügender Fahrer hinten fährt und evtl. keinen Unfall verursachen würde.
Der vorn bekommt Angst und macht Fehler. Es gibt  Regelungen zum Sicherheitsabstand. 10 m sind definitiv zu wenig im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr (Landstraße/Autobahn).

Wer das anders sieht, soll seine Vorlieben auf abgesperrten Strecken ausleben, anstatt anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern das Leben schwer zu machen.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Mai 2015)

Die Diskussionen um Bremswege und Reaktionszeiten sind ja immer recht putzig. Wer öfters mal auf Autobahnen unterwegs ist weiß aber auch, dass sich da sowieso keine Sau dran hält. Da nützt es auch herzlich wenig, wenn man selber dafür sorgt, dass wenigstens der Abstand zum Vordermann groß genug ist. Zwei Sekunden später schiebt sich sowieso jemand von der rechten Spür in die "Lücke"...

...und wenn dann mal was passiert, ist man selber schuld, weil man ja den Sicherheitsabstand nicht eingehalten hätte. Gerade für solche Situationen wäre es echt mal super, wenn jedes Auto eine Dashcam verbaut hätte. Diese "Lückenfüller" gehen mir langsam auf den Keks. Wegen solchen Typen musste ich schon mehr als einmal eine Notbremsung hinlegen.


----------



## XE85 (18. Mai 2015)

Das stimmt, diese "in die Lücke Drängler" wo eigentlich keine Lücke ist sind echt nervig - und dann wenn die in der "Lücke" sind wird als erstes einmal gebremst weil der Abstand zum Vorausfahrenden dann doch etwas knapp ist - und schon müssen dahinter auch alle Bremsen.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Das hasse ich auch.
Etwas ähnliches gibts auf Straßen mit min. 2 Spuren in eine Fahrtrichtung. 
Die Leute ziehen nervös vor dich, weil sie die Grüne Welle nicht checken und direkt nach jeder Ampel auf 60 beschleunigen müssen (in der Stadt) und dann fangen sie aber bereits 50m vor der nächsten Ampel mit dem Bremsen an.
Wie dämlich kann man eigtl. sein, wenn man täglich das gleiche Stück fährt und nicht versteht, dass man die Ampel immer auf rot erwischt, wenn man schneller als 50 fährt... Und doch macht es fast jeder und bremst dich dann aus, weil sie es kaum erwarten können, die Ampel auf rot zu bekommen.

Edit: 
Bin heute mal in die Ausstellungsräume von Mercedes gegangen, nachdem ich mein Auto da zur Werkstatt gebracht habe.
Der Amg GT sieht ja schon extrem geil aus. Weiß zwar nicht, wieso er in so ein komisches Orange getunkt wurde, aber das stört nicht weiter.
Ich finds recht schade, dass der CLA Frontantrieb hat. Abgesehen davon wäre er ja durchaus interessant. 
Brabus ist und bleibt übrigens mein Lieblingstuner. Einfach krass, was die bauen.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Mai 2015)

Sowas regt micht nicht mehr auf, ich habe mich einfach mit der kollektiven Dämlichkeit abgefunden.
Reißverschlussverfahren --> kann gefühlt nur jeder Fünfte.
Im Stau genug Abstand zu Vordermann lassen und rollen --> zu schwierig.

Mit fallen da hunderte Situationen ein, wo ich einem anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gerne auf den Vollidiotenplatz verbannen möchte......da ich aber seit 5 jahren eine kleine Dosis Betablocker nehme, hat sich das gelegt und ich habe mein Schicksal angenommen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Im Stau genug Abstand zu Vordermann lassen und rollen --> zu schwierig.



/sign 

Ich habe nicht selten das Gefühl, die meisten kennen nur Gas geben oder Bremsen. Das das Auto auch langsamer wird, wenn man  vom Gaspedal den Fuß hebt, ist vielen wohl nicht bewusst


----------



## Hitman-47 (18. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Reißverschlussverfahren --> kann gefühlt nur jeder Fünfte.



Ist im Endeffekt auch egal ob das jeder fünfte, keiner oder 99% der Leute beherrschen. In der Theorie funktionierts gut, aber in der Praxis kann man es einfach vergessen weil schon ein einziger ausreicht um den ganzen Verkehrsfluss dermaßen zu stören dass sich ein Stau bildet...


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das das Auto auch langsamer wird, wenn man  vom Gaspedal den Fuß hebt, ist vielen wohl nicht bewusst


Physik ist schon sone alte Drecksau...


----------



## aloha84 (18. Mai 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Ist im Endeffekt auch egal ob das jeder fünfte, keiner oder 99% der Leute beherrschen. In der Theorie funktionierts gut, aber in der Praxis kann man es einfach vergessen weil schon ein einziger ausreicht um den ganzen Verkehrsfluss dermaßen zu stören dass sich ein Stau bildet...



Und dieser "eine" bekommt es noch nicht mal mit, weil der Stau ja hinter ihm ist.
Da hätte ich gerne einen Knopf im Auto --> drücken --> anderer Fahrer bekommt Stromstoß!


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gerne einen Knopf im Auto --> drücken --> anderer Fahrer bekommt Stromstoß!


Bin dabei - wer eröffnet die Crowdfundingaktion ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre da eher für schlagartiges Verdampfen da er es so nie wieder macht .
Es scheinen wirklich viele Knöpfe oder so zu haben, und wissen nicht wie man es macht.  Da wird ja lieber derjenige der bis zum Ende durchfährt zu wilden Manövern genötigt und selbst der Sicherheitsabstand ist ein Fremdwort


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich finds recht schade, dass der CLA Frontantrieb hat. Abgesehen davon wäre er ja durchaus interessant.
> Brabus ist und bleibt übrigens mein Lieblingstuner. Einfach krass, was die bauen.



CLA und CLA Kombi gibt es doch mit Allrad als Diesel und Benziner...


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> CLA und CLA Kombi gibt es doch mit Allrad als Diesel und Benziner...


Das stimmt, aber wozu die Mehrkosten und das höhere Gewicht, wenn man es nicht braucht?
Gibt ja auch noch die C-Klasse als Coupe. Gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Mai 2015)

Bei Mercedes gibt es nicht viel zu mäkeln.
Bis auf die Preise, und damit meine ich nicht mal die Autopreise an sich, sondern eher Kosten für Inspektion und Reparaturen.
Mein Kollege mit seiner A-Klasse, hatte Inspektion B + Bremsscheiben vorne --> 970€. 
Und das ist KEIN A45AMG. Find ich schon etwas "hart".


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Mein Vater fährt nen C350 und zahlt nicht mehr  für die Inspektionen.  Diese 970€ finde ich krass.
Reifen und Bremsen sind bei dem natürlich teuer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Mein Vater fährt nen C350 und zahlt nicht mehr  für die Inspektionen.  Diese 970€ finde ich krass.



Dagegen ist die Inspektion bei BMW ja ein Schnäppchen


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2015)

Wofür bezahlt man denn da 970€?
Meine letzte Inspektion mit Ölwechsel und Mietwagen für 2 Tage hat 330€ gekostet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber wozu die Mehrkosten und das höhere Gewicht, wenn man es nicht braucht?
> Gibt ja auch noch die C-Klasse als Coupe. Gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut.


Wieso soll man es nicht brauchen? 4Matic beim CLA wiegt 60kg.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei Mercedes gibt es nicht viel zu mäkeln.
> Bis auf die Preise, und damit meine ich nicht mal die Autopreise an sich, sondern eher Kosten für Inspektion und Reparaturen.
> Mein Kollege mit seiner A-Klasse, hatte Inspektion B + Bremsscheiben vorne --> 970€.
> Und das ist KEIN A45AMG. Find ich schon etwas "hart".
> ...


Das war mit Sicherheit mehr als nur ein "einfacher" Assyst B.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ap9eROAo82U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-pzol0sxro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2015)

Gibts auch mit nem WRC Enzo und noch anderen Edelkisten.


----------



## keinnick (18. Mai 2015)

Wurde der Chauffeur danach entlassen?


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dagegen ist die Inspektion bei BMW ja ein Schnäppchen


Habe jetzt nochmal nachgefragt. 500-600€ für die Kleine und knapp unter 1000€ für die Große.
Keine Ahnung wieso das bei einer A-Klasse mit kleinerer Maschine etc. teurer sein kann... 
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das bei einem 335i günstiger ausfällt. Würde ich sogar fast gegen wetten. ^^



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieso soll man es nicht brauchen? 4Matic beim CLA wiegt 60kg.


Wüsste einfach nicht wofür ich es bräuchte. 60kg sind natürlich fast nix, aber trotzdem sind es für mich unnötige Mehrkosten.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2015)

Wenn du nur ganz normal Auto fährst, brauchst du das auch nicht.
Als Ausnahme sehe ich dabei, wenn man im Mittelgebirge oder höher wohnt.
Da würde ich immer auf Allrad setzen.

Bei uns im Frankfurter Gebiet brauchst du teilweise nicht mal Winterreifen.
Durchschnittstemperatur im Winter gefühlte 4°C und vielleicht 2-3mal ein bisschen Schnee.
Gibt auch genug hier, die auch immer mit Sommerreifen fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nochmal nachgefragt. 500-600€ für die Kleine und knapp unter 1000€ für die Große.
> Keine Ahnung wieso das bei einer A-Klasse mit kleinerer Maschine etc. teurer sein kann...
> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das bei einem 335i günstiger ausfällt. Würde ich sogar fast gegen wetten. ^^



Mal davon abgesehen, dass ein 335i eine ganz andere Fahrzeugklasse ist, Service ist trotzdem günstiger, sogar um Längen.
Deine Preise bewegen sich auf Porsche Niveau !
Für den 335i kostet der kleine Service ca. 300-350€.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur ganz normal Auto fährst, brauchst du das auch nicht.
> Als Ausnahme sehe ich dabei, wenn man im Mittelgebirge oder höher wohnt.
> Da würde ich immer auf Allrad setzen.



Braucht man aber echt nicht.
Ich wohne im tiefsten Schwarzwald und wir haben oft bis zu einen Meter Schnee. Fahrprobleme hatte ich so gut wie noch nie mit Frontantrieblern.
Ist immer lustig, wenn Flachlandtiroler auftauchen und die schon bei 5 cm Schnee völlig überfordert sind und kein Auto mehr fahren können


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass ein 335i eine ganz andere Fahrzeugklasse ist, Service ist trotzdem günstiger, sogar um Längen.
> Deine Preise bewegen sich auf Porsche Niveau !
> Für den 335i kostet der kleine Service ca. 300-350€.


Wieso soll ein 335i eine ganz andere Fahrzeugklasse als n C350 sein?
Der Mercedes hat sogar 500ccm³ mehr bei gleicher Leistung.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Braucht man aber echt nicht.
> Ich wohne im tiefsten Schwarzwald und wir haben oft bis zu einen Meter Schnee. Fahrprobleme hatte ich so gut wie noch nie mit Frontantrieblern.
> Ist immer lustig, wenn Flachlandtiroler auftauchen und die schon bei 5 cm Schnee völlig überfordert sind und kein Auto mehr fahren können



Ich finde Allrad im Schnee halt wesentlich angenehmer.
Was glaube ich die meisten nicht begreifen, dass mehr Gas im Schnee nicht wirklich von Vorteil ist.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde Allrad im Schnee halt wesentlich angenehmer.


Und Stollenreifen. Bei der Bundeswehr durfte ich regelmäßig mit dem Wolf fahren. Unglaublich wie wenig der auf Schnee rutscht.
Als ich zu Hause dann das erste mal wieder mit dem privaten Fahrzeug bei Schnee fuhr, dachte ich fast, es wäre Eis und kein Schnee. 
Wenn die Winter noch wärmer werden, brauchste bald wirklich nur noch in Höhenlagen Winterreifen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wieso soll ein 335i eine ganz andere Fahrzeugklasse als n C350 sein?
> Der Mercedes hat sogar 500ccm³ mehr bei gleicher Leistung.



Achso, dann hast du dich aber verschrieben. Oben steht A-Klasse 
Trotzdem ist der Service für das Auto deutlich zu teuer


----------



## s-icon (18. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Deine Preise bewegen sich auf Porsche Niveau !



Inspektion, neue Dichtungen, bisschen am Getriebe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Inspektion, neue Dichtungen, bisschen am Getriebe
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder auch ein bisschen mehr am Getriebe  ?
War die Motor/Getriebeeinheit raus ?


----------



## s-icon (18. Mai 2015)

Ne am Getriebe war nicht viel. Motor war komplett raus, Reifen, Bremsen etc. neu.
3 Jahre lang nur Öl Gewechselt und getankt, da muss sowas sein, ist schließlich nicht mehr der jüngste.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ne am Getriebe war nicht viel. Motor war komplett raus, Reifen, Bremsen etc. neu.
> 3 Jahre lang nur Öl Gewechselt und getankt, da muss sowas sein, ist schließlich nicht mehr der jüngste.



Dann passt das. 
997 oder was für einer ?


----------



## s-icon (18. Mai 2015)

993


----------



## Lee (18. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Braucht man aber echt nicht.
> Ich wohne im tiefsten Schwarzwald und wir haben oft bis zu einen Meter Schnee. Fahrprobleme hatte ich so gut wie noch nie mit Frontantrieblern.
> Ist immer lustig, wenn Flachlandtiroler auftauchen und die schon bei 5 cm Schnee völlig überfordert sind und kein Auto mehr fahren können



Also pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Gerade Fronttriebler mit viel Gewicht auf der Vorderachse haben noch ganz gut Traktion im Schnee. Ein Karren wie meiner aber, bei dem der Motorraum fast leer ist, ein winziger 1.4l Alu-Saugbenziner drin steckt, dann auch noch mit 3 Fahrgästen hinten beladen ist, hat vorne einfach so wenig Gewicht, da ging auf Schneedecke im Gebirge überhaupt nichts, trotz guter Winterreifen  
War sehr abenteuerlich der Ski-Ausflug. Aber natürlich hatte ich einen Opa im Audi vor mir, der auch mit Quattro nicht schneller als 30 gefahren ist. Überholen konnte ich leider nicht, weil mein Wagen nicht schnell genug vorwärts kam und ein paar Kilometer Überholweg waren dann doch nicht drin


----------



## maCque (18. Mai 2015)

Wer weiß in was für ner Snobniederlassung ihr die Kiste gegeben habt... und das bei solchen Preisen für nen 350er keine Sonderposten bzw. Mehrarbeiten im Rahmen des Service mit dabei waren, glaubt kein Mercedes Kunde dieses Landes der die Preise auch nur ein bisschen kennt. Schau dir lieber die Rechnung nochmal komplett an.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Ein Karren wie meiner aber, bei dem der Motorraum fast leer ist, ein winziger 1.4l Alu-Saugbenziner drin steckt, dann auch noch mit 3 Fahrgästen hinten beladen ist, hat vorne einfach so wenig Gewicht, da ging auf Schneedecke im Gebirge überhaupt nichts, trotz guter Winterreifen



Ich hatte letzten Winter bei meinen mehreren Touren nach Braunlage hoch mit dem 1,6er Benziner und drei "gut genährten Leuten" mit drin keine Probleme und da lag durchaus doch mal ordentlich Schnee. Nicht mal Torfhaus hoch. Dreimal durften wir vor dem Rückweg das Auto suchen (gut, dass das grün war - mit dem silbernen jetzt oder gar dem weißen vom Kumpel hätts Probleme gegeben ) und ausbuddeln (so 30-50cm zugeschneit) - gefühlt wurde in der Zeit nicht geräumt und es ging trotzdem irgendwie. Gleichmäßig durchziehen, konzentriert rangehen fertig. Ich fahre lieber auf mehr Schnee, als auf irgendeiner lieblos "geräumten" Pampe... Gute Winterreifen sind dann aber Pflicht (ich fahre auf meinen Autos bisher immer Conti 850er, mein Dad Michelin Alpin 5 im letzten Winter und da gings genauso gut). Gut: Würde ich nicht immer mal durch den Harz bügeln im Winter, dann würden vielleicht bis auf ein paar Tage im Jahr auch Sommerrreifen genügen .


----------



## s-icon (18. Mai 2015)

Wird beim Assyst B nicht auch das Getriebeöl gewechselt? und mit 60tkm dürften doch die Bremsen doch auch langsam mal durch sein.
Bei VW kosten zB die vorderen Bremsen schon 1200€




nfsgame schrieb:


> Gute Winterreifen sind dann aber Pflicht (ich fahre auf meinen Autos bisher immer Conti 850er, mein Dad Michelin Alpin 5 im letzten Winter und da gings genauso gut)..



Gibt es da Unterschiede zb. zwischen den 830 und den 850?
Meine größen kann ich bei beiden nicht finden.
bräuchte für diesen Winter:

225/ 40 18 und 255/35 18

Sowie 

245/40 19


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2015)

Guck mal bei Nokian. Die sind Erstausrüster von Porsche und könnten die Größen haben.



s-icon schrieb:


> Wird beim Assyst B nicht auch das Getriebeöl gewechselt? und mit 60tkm dürften doch die Bremsen doch auch langsam mal durch sein.
> Bei VW kosten zB die vorderen Bremsen schon 1200€



Getriebeöl ? 
Ist das bei Mercedes noch keine "Lifetimefüllung" ?
Das kenne ich bislang nur von älteren Autos. Bei meinem E36 ist das z.B. noch im Serviceheft aufgeführt.
Und Bremsen sind ja eher außerplanmäßig und gehören ja eigentlich nicht mit zum Standard-Serviceumfang, ähnlich wie Reifen etc.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

Wehren sich die Reifen, wenn man sie auf ein Kia packen will?


----------



## dsdenni (18. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wird beim Assyst B nicht auch das Getriebeöl gewechselt? und mit 60tkm dürften doch die Bremsen doch auch langsam mal durch sein.
> Bei VW kosten zB die vorderen Bremsen schon 1200€
> 
> 
> ...


Wat sind das denn für Bremsen?? :0
Mit Gold beschichtet oder was? 

Mein Vater hat für alle Bremsscheiben+Klötze 250€ bezahlt^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht sind die Mundgeblasen?


----------



## s-icon (18. Mai 2015)

Normale Bremsen vorne vom Phaeton. 
Bekomme die Rechnung nächste Woche:

Aber bei Ebay kosten die Bremsscheiben vorne 570€:
Original VW Phaeton Bremsscheiben Set vorn Bremse Scheibenbremse PR- 1LC | eBay

Und die Bremsklötze 310€:
Original VW Phaeton Bremsbelag Set vorn Bremse BremsbelÃ¤ge PR- 1LC | eBay


Also sollte das passen.

Sind die Nokian wirklich gut? Wollte entweder die Continental TS830 oder Michelin PA4

Ja Getriebeölwechsel sind zb beim 2008 CLK Vorgeschrieben, wurde glaube ich 2006 eingeführt


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2015)

Die Getriebeölwechsel wurden teilweise abgeschafft, bis sie gemerkt haben dass das Automatikgetriebe das nicht so gern haben.
Ich fahr im Winter 225/40 18 Bridgestone LM32.
Bin damit quer durch Mittelhessen im Schnee und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2015)

Für Winter sind Nokian die Spezialisten und in allen Tests vorne dabei. Irgendwie auch nicht soo verwunderlich für Finnen.


----------



## s-icon (18. Mai 2015)

Dann werd ich mir die genauer anschauen.
Danke


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2015)

Man muss halt seine Prioritäten setzen.
Ich lege viel Wert auf gute Bremsleistungen, weil langsamer fahren kann ich, aber beim Bremsen kann ich nichts verändern.


----------



## s-icon (18. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte eigentlich bei der sicherheit keine Kompromiss machen


----------



## BlindxDeath (18. Mai 2015)

MX5 kaputt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





momentan dabei zu schlachten und den anderen mal fertig machen.

Hab mir heut zu fällig noch einen anderen in blau angeschaut, überleg es mir noch, sind noch paar sachen zu machen an dem blauen.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Mai 2015)

Wie bitte ist das denn passiert? Sieht seltsam aus!


----------



## BlindxDeath (18. Mai 2015)

Bin frontal wo rein!


----------



## maCque (19. Mai 2015)

Auflieger?


----------



## dsdenni (19. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Bin frontal wo rein!


Das ist natürlich blöd und schade aber besser das Auto als du! Den MX-5 wirste sicher wiederhinbekommen[emoji5]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Ist natürlich immer ärgerlich aber lieber das Blech als Gesundheit. Sieht aber so auf den 1. Blick noch machbar aus


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. Mai 2015)

Ne, längsträger ist hin, Reparatur lohnt nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Bin frontal wo rein!


Kannst du das vielleicht genauer schildern? Ggf. können wir dann auch daraus lernen und nicht den gleichen Fehler machen - sofern es überhaupt dein Fehler war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich an die Karren denke die ich in meinen besten Zeiten wieder auf die Straße gebracht hatte sieht es so noch wie ein " Blechschaden " aus. Gut richtig sehen kann man es eh erst wenn die Ecke gestrippt ist,  und letztlich ist die Gesamtsubstanz ja entscheidend ob es sich lohnt. Ich hatte mir mal einen Omega gekauft der ohne Lenkbewegung selbständig im Kreis für. Der war an der B Säule gute 40cm schmäler gewesen


----------



## BlindxDeath (19. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kannst du das vielleicht genauer schildern? Ggf. können wir dann auch daraus lernen und nicht den gleichen Fehler machen - sofern es überhaupt dein Fehler war.



Das sind so Sachen, die müssen nicht breitgetreten werden und es muss mich auch niemand dann belehren.
Der Unfall liegt über nen Monat zurück, ich hatte ne Teilschuld, endete damit, dass ich mich frontal in einem anderen Wagen wiederfand.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Karren denke die ich in meinen besten Zeiten wieder auf die Straße gebracht hatte sieht es so noch wie ein " Blechschaden " aus. Gut richtig sehen kann man es eh erst wenn die Ecke gestrippt ist,  und letztlich ist die Gesamtsubstanz ja entscheidend ob es sich lohnt. Ich hatte mir mal einen Omega gekauft der ohne Lenkbewegung selbständig im Kreis für. Der war an der B Säule gute 40cm schmäler gewesen



Klingt iwie nach so nem Russen-Ding


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Nö den habe ich sogar selber noch 6 Jahre gefahren bis er bei denen gelandet war.  Der war damals 2 Jahre alt und ich bekam den für den realen Restwert, daher lohnte es sich den wieder fit zu machen und 2 x war mir noch jemand hinten drauf gefahren.


> Das sind so Sachen, die müssen nicht breitgetreten werden und es muss mich auch niemand dann belehren.
> Der Unfall liegt über nen Monat zurück, ich hatte ne Teilschuld, endete damit, dass ich mich frontal in einem anderen Wagen wiederfand.


Stimmt schon ist eine persönliche Kiste


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Sind die Nokian wirklich gut? Wollte entweder die Continental TS830 oder Michelin PA4



Ich finde schon. Fahre den WR-A3 auf meinem 1er und da hat der im vorletzten Winter, als mal mehr Schnee runter kam, sehr gut funktioniert.
Deutlich besser als die Dunlop Wintersport, die ich davor drauf hatte.
Und leise sind die Nokian.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Mai 2015)

Die Dunlop Wintersport sind nur bei unseren typischen zwei Zentimeter Schnee, drei Zentimeter Streusalz zu gebrauchen, oder wenn viel Pulverschnee liegt. Es sind zwar noch immer gute Reifen, aber sowie die auf geräumte, glattere Flächen treffen (so festgefahren Schnee), verlieren die stärker an Haftung als manch andere. Wo sie's allerdings wieder richtig bringen ist bei viel Schneematsch. Da hab ich mich mit denen deutlich besser aufgehoben gefühlt, als mit den Contis vorher. Sind aber dafür auch lauter.


----------



## s-icon (19. Mai 2015)

Danke
Hatte die Nokian bisher immer als preiswerte Alternative, zu den Premiumherstellern im Kopf.
Zurzeit hab ich die Dunlop Wintersport M3 und bin eigentlich zufrieden


----------



## killer196 (19. Mai 2015)

Mein auto macht probleme  nach ein paar kilometern geht die leerlaufdrehzahl in den keller, ca 400-500. Meistens fängt er sich wieder aber heute hat er angefangen schlecht gas anzunehmen und ruckelt stark nach ein paar sekunden leerlauf. Öl ist gut, kühlwasser auch gut. Zieht er vielleicht falschluft?
Honda civic ej9 75ps.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2015)

Was steht im Fehlerspeicher?


----------



## killer196 (19. Mai 2015)

Woher soll ich das wissen? ;(
Mkl leuchtet aber nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2015)

killer196 schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen? ;(
> Mkl leuchtet aber nicht.



Laut diverser Foren + google soll es bei vielen geholfen haben:
1. Batterie abklemmen
2. ein paar Minuten warten
3. Batterie anklemmen
4. Auto ca 20 Minuten im Stand laufen lassen.

Ziel ist dadurch das Steuergerät neu anzulernen. Warum auch immer, habe keinen Honde.


----------



## Metalic (19. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin,

hab da mal ne Frage. Meine Schwester fährt einen 116i (ich glaube 2009). Der Motor macht seit einiger Zeit Probleme, er zickt hier und da und nun wurde festgestellt, dass die Steuerkette ausgelutscht ist.
Sie weiß nur, dass es teuer wird würde aber gerne wissen, was es preislich ungefähr wird. Ich habe davon auch keine Ahnung. Kann mir jemand sagen was der Spaß ungefähr kosten wird? Da braucht man ja auch irgendein "Spezialwerkzeug" etc...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Hm, gute Frage aber ich würde mal so mit allem drum und dran auf gute 1000 Dublonen tippen. Ist der aus 1. Hand und wurde da im Bereich des Kettenspanners oder Führungsschiene schon mal was gemacht?


----------



## s-icon (19. Mai 2015)

Ist ein bekanntes Problem beim 1er, 1-1,5k


----------



## fatlace (19. Mai 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage. Meine Schwester fährt einen 116i (ich glaube 2009). Der Motor macht seit einiger Zeit Probleme, er zickt hier und da und nun wurde festgestellt, dass die Steuerkette ausgelutscht ist.
> Sie weiß nur, dass es teuer wird würde aber gerne wissen, was es preislich ungefähr wird. Ich habe davon auch keine Ahnung. Kann mir jemand sagen was der Spaß ungefähr kosten wird? Da braucht man ja auch irgendein "Spezialwerkzeug" etc...



kommt ganz drauf an.
Meine Cousine hatte das selbe mit ihrem 118i.
BMW wollte <1500€ dafür haben, in der Freien Werkstatt haben sie es dann für 900 machen lassen.
BMW weiß was sie da für beschissene Motoren gebaut haben, ich würde erstmal lautstark versuchen es auf Kulanz machen zu lassen, nur nicht so leicht abschütteln lassen


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2015)

Nun bin ich offiziellee WRX Fahrer... der Koffer ist nun angemeldet. Gleich mal paar Tuningteile bestellen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage. Meine Schwester fährt einen 116i (ich glaube 2009). Der Motor macht seit einiger Zeit Probleme, er zickt hier und da und nun wurde festgestellt, dass die Steuerkette ausgelutscht ist.
> Sie weiß nur, dass es teuer wird würde aber gerne wissen, was es preislich ungefähr wird. Ich habe davon auch keine Ahnung. Kann mir jemand sagen was der Spaß ungefähr kosten wird? Da braucht man ja auch irgendein "Spezialwerkzeug" etc...



Das lässt sich wahrscheinlich über Kulanz regeln.
Bei den Benzinern allerdings nicht so einfach wie bei den Dieseln.
Was hat der denn runter ?
P.S. Seid ihr euch sicher, dass es die Steuerkette ist ? Wer hat das diagnostiziert und vorallem mit welcher Begründung ? 




s-icon schrieb:


> Danke
> Hatte die Nokian bisher immer als preiswerte Alternative, zu den Premiumherstellern im Kopf.
> Zurzeit hab ich die Dunlop Wintersport M3 und bin eigentlich zufrieden



Die hatte ich auch vorher. Grauenhaft


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (19. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das lässt sich wahrscheinlich über Kulanz regeln.
> Bei den Benzinern allerdings nicht so einfach wie bei den Dieseln.
> Was hat der denn runter ?
> P.S. Seid ihr euch sicher, dass es die Steuerkette ist ? Wer hat das diagnostiziert und vorallem mit welcher Begründung ?



Haben vorhin mit BMW telefoniert und dort heißt es, der Arbeitslohn kommt etwa auf 750€ + Materialkosten. Und da wirds haarig. Er sagt die Kette ansich kostet nicht viel. Um die 50€. Allerdings müssen sie schauen, ob die Aufnahmen oder Rollen (keine Ahnung wie das heißt), gibt wohl zwei Stück davon, einen weg haben. Müssen die ersetzt werden, kostet eine um die 300!! Euro. Also im schlimmsten Falle sagt er, kommt der ganze Spaß auf 1600€. Ne Stange Geld.

Kulanz wäre ja traumhaft, aber da glaube ich irgendwie nicht dran. Wie kommt das? Habe zwar gelesen, dass es bei der Baureihe ein bekanntes Problem sein soll, aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass BMW da auch nur einen Cent übernehmen möchte.
Meine Schwester hat sich den Wagen letztes Jahr gebraucht (~95000km) gekauft, Ein Freund der Familie (selber Autohändler) hat sich das Auto angesehen und die ganze Sache "abgesegnet". Nach fast einem Jahr fingen dann die Problemchen an.
Der Motor lief immer mal wieder unruhig. Er stotterte und fuhr einfach unrund. Dachten zunächst das liegt am kalten Motor oder etwas kleines. Mein Vater hat dann die Kerzen gewechselt. Hatten sie auch nötig. Dann ging es wieder. 

Vor ein paar Wochen fing es dann wieder an. Sehr unruhiger Motor, ging teilweise im Stand aus und auch die Start-Stop-Automatik geht nicht mehr so richtig und die Motorkontrollleuchte meldete sich. Sind mit dem Ding dann zu BMW. Dort wurde er ans Gerät angeschlossen und die sagten da wäre wohl eine Drosselklappe? defekt. Termin vereinbart, Teil sollte direkt bei BMW getauscht werden. Haben das Auto dann abgeholt und es wurde uns gesagt, das Teil war es doch nicht. Der Boardcomputer wurde nur neu programmiert. Wir sollen uns melden wenn das Problem wieder auftritt.
Letzte Woche war es dann soweit. Die Motorkontrollleuchte ging wieder an und der Wagen lief unruhiger denn je. Er rasselte und quietschte wenn der Motor lief. Dann hat meine Schwester ihn stehen lassen und der Wagen ging in eine Werkstatt. Ja...eine Art "Hinterhofwerkstatt" aber die zwei Brüder machen das auch beruflich und haben wirklich Ahnung.

Heute sagte man uns dann, es liegt höchstwahrscheinlich an der Steuerkette. Sie sei zu locker oder einfach hinüber. Er könne es selber machen; möchte es aber nicht wirklich wegen der Gewährleistung.


Laaaaaanger Text geworden aber so grob ist es nun alles gewesen. Echt ärgerlich das Ganze.


EDIT: Ganz vergessen. Mittlerweile hat der Wagen um die 109.000km runter.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2015)

Für ein Marke die das Wort "Motor" im Namen trägt, ist sowas peinlich.
Gab wohl öfter Probleme + einen Rückruf:
Motorschaden BMW 116i Steuerkette - autobild.de

Ich würd es bei BMW mit Kulanz probieren.
Wenn das nichts wird, den Laden mit den Worten "...war unser letzter BMW!" verlassen, und in eine freie Werkstatt gehen.
1600€ sind in meinen Augen einfach zu teuer.
Mal als Vergleich, ich hab letztes Jahr die Kupplung wechseln lassen müssen, das hat 880€ gekostet --> davon waren 450€ das Kupplungskit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Der Aufwand ist aber ein anderer den man dort betreiben muss und ja das Netz ist voll mit Klagen über das Problem.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Aufwand ist aber ein anderer den man dort betreiben muss und ja das Netz ist voll mit Klagen über das Problem.



Ich kenne beim BMW den Aufwand nicht, das stimmt.
Aber ich kenne die verrosteten Schrauben von meinem Motorträger, und ich weiß das in meinem Motorraum kein "Stein auf dem Anderen blieb"......ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen, dass das Wechseln einer Kette + Umlenk/Spannrollen usw aufwändiger ist, als eine Kupplung aus einem 14 Jahre alten Auto zu puhlen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Haben vorhin mit BMW telefoniert und dort heißt es, der Arbeitslohn kommt etwa auf 750€ + Materialkosten. Und da wirds haarig. Er sagt die Kette ansich kostet nicht viel. Um die 50€. Allerdings müssen sie schauen, ob die Aufnahmen oder Rollen (keine Ahnung wie das heißt), gibt wohl zwei Stück davon, einen weg haben. Müssen die ersetzt werden, kostet eine um die 300!! Euro. Also im schlimmsten Falle sagt er, kommt der ganze Spaß auf 1600€. Ne Stange Geld.
> 
> Kulanz wäre ja traumhaft, aber da glaube ich irgendwie nicht dran. Wie kommt das? Habe zwar gelesen, dass es bei der Baureihe ein bekanntes Problem sein soll, aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass BMW da auch nur einen Cent übernehmen möchte.
> Meine Schwester hat sich den Wagen letztes Jahr gebraucht (~95000km) gekauft, Ein Freund der Familie (selber Autohändler) hat sich das Auto angesehen und die ganze Sache "abgesegnet". Nach fast einem Jahr fingen dann die Problemchen an.
> ...



Kulanz ist möglich, dafür sollte der Wagen aber bestenfalls immer bei BMW zum Service gewesen sein.
Bei den Dieseln übernimmt BMW z.B. alles außer Flüssigkeiten.
Bei einer reparatur müsste folgendes getauscht werden: Steuerkette, Kettenführung komplett+Schrauben, Kettenspanner, Kettenrad (Kurbelwelle), Schrauben VANOS,  Ventildeckeldichtung, Ölwannendichtung plus diverse Kleinteile.
Das ganze klingt schon ziemlich nach Steuerkette (dann würde der Nockenwellensensor einen Fehler im FS erzeugen, da OT und UT nicht mehr zu den Ventilöffnungen passen). Würde ich nochmal auslesen lassen.
Schon mal den Kettenspanner getauscht ?
Falls sich noch keine Metallspähne im Öl befinden, würde ich den letzten Versuch wagen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Für ein Marke die das Wort "Motor" im Namen trägt, ist sowas peinlich.



Finde ich nicht. Wenn der Zulieferer Mist gebaut hat, stellt sich sowas oft erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt heraus.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Gab wohl öfter Probleme + einen Rückruf:
> Motorschaden BMW 116i Steuerkette - autobild.de



Das ist allerdings ein anderer Motor (N45/N43, beide 1,6l Hubraum). Der 1er von Metalic hat höchstwahrscheinlich schon den N43 mit 2l Hubraum verbaut.





aloha84 schrieb:


> 1600€ sind in meinen Augen einfach zu teuer.
> Mal als Vergleich, ich hab letztes Jahr die Kupplung wechseln lassen  müssen, das hat 880€ gekostet --> davon waren 450€ das  Kupplungskit.



1600€ sind absolut gerechtferigt. Da wird nicht einfach ein Deckel losegeschraubt und eine neue Kette drübergeworfen, der komplette Motor muss raus


----------



## Metalic (19. Mai 2015)

Also er hat ständig irgendwelche Fehler angezeigt. Der Mechaniker sagte auch, wenn die Steuerkette es nicht mehr macht, stimmt der ganze Rhythmus wohl nicht mehr und er wirft immer die Fehler aus.
Kettenspanner weiß ich nicht. Muss ich nochmal klären. Das Auto soll erst am 1.6. zu BMW.
Was meinst du mit dem Öl und den Spänen? Und der letzte Versuch wäre also die Steuerkette?

Edit: Sie hat zumindest einen Motor mit 1,6L Hubraum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mein Kollege mit seiner A-Klasse, hatte Inspektion B + Bremsscheiben vorne --> 970€.


Die große Inspektion(Assyst B) mit Öl, Ölfilter und Innenraumfilter waren übrigens 350€ von den 970€. Die 620€ waren Zusatzarbeiten.  350€ Für ne große Inspektion mit Teilen ist doch total ok. Wenn so viel Sachen zusätzlich dran gemacht werden müssen, dann ist das halt so.




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Getriebeöl ?
> Ist das bei Mercedes noch keine "Lifetimefüllung" ?



Zum Glück haben wir keine Lifetimefüllung mehr, Daimler hat daraus gelernt. Das hier kommt von Lifetimefüllung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Getriebeölwechsel 200000tkm überfällig. Bei dem Auto war der Service auch ausschließlich ein Motorölwechsel und dann fahren bis die Kiste knallt. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Laut diverser Foren + google soll es bei vielen geholfen haben:
> 1. Batterie abklemmen
> 2. ein paar Minuten warten
> 3. Batterie anklemmen
> ...


Bevor man irgendetwas macht oder neu einlernt, sollte man vielleicht erstmal den Fehler suchen. 

Denn nach diesem Weg ist das immer etwas schwierig:
-Fehler tritt auf
-irgendwas machen
-Fehler immer noch da
-wieder irgendwas machen
-Fehler immer noch da
-verwirrt im Kreis laufen um am Kopf kratzen

Wenn man einen Motor mit einem aktuellen Fehler neu adaptiert mag es eventuell erst wieder ein bischen gehen aber der Fehler ist davon ja nicht weg. Daher erst Fehler suchen -> dann Fehler beheben. Wenn man erst anfängt zu basteln ist es hinterher doppelt schwer den Fehler zu finden.



Metalic schrieb:


> Also er hat ständig irgendwelche Fehler  angezeigt. Der Mechaniker sagte auch, wenn die Steuerkette es nicht mehr  macht, stimmt der ganze Rhythmus wohl nicht mehr und er wirft immer die  Fehler aus.
> Kettenspanner weiß ich nicht. Muss ich nochmal klären. Das Auto soll erst am 1.6. zu BMW.
> Was meinst du mit dem Öl und den Spänen? Und der letzte Versuch wäre also die Steuerkette?
> 
> Edit: Sie hat zumindest einen Motor mit 1,6L Hubraum.


Ist die Kette denn nun Lang oder nicht? Wenn lang -> Kette tauschen. Bei der Steuerkette gibt es kein wenn und aber und aus Gummi ist die auch nicht. Die Kettenlängung kann man in Millimeter messen. Ist die Kette zu lang, muss sie raus, da hilft auch kein neuer Kettenspanner.


----------



## killer196 (19. Mai 2015)

War wohl doch das öl. Hatte den kalt gemessen, warm war viel zu wenig drin. Hab erstmal 1l reingekippt, lauft gut. Am samstag gehts aber trotzdem zum händler. Irgendwo muss das öl ja hinsein


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2015)

Was soll Ölstand mit Motorlauf zu tun haben? Wenn der sich so viel weghaut das der Motorlauf davon beeinflusst wird, dann ziehst du eine riesen Nebelwand hinter dir her.


----------



## Grim3001 (19. Mai 2015)

Hier unser Neuer für den Sommer: Z4 3.0i.  Bei Sonnenschein ist das ein Münzmallorca auf 19" Rädern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer196 (19. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll Ölstand mit Motorlauf zu tun haben? Wenn der sich so viel weghaut das der Motorlauf davon beeinflusst wird, dann ziehst du eine riesen Nebelwand hinter dir her.


Da war nix , kein rauch etc. Aber das problem is weg!


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2015)

Dann ist das aber 100% nicht, weil du Öl aufgefüllt hast. Das ist einfach ein sporidisches Problem und es ist grade mal nicht da nachdem du Öl draufgekippt hast.

Das Problem hätte auch weg sein können nachdem du die Reifen gewechselt hast.


----------



## killer196 (19. Mai 2015)

Ich weiss es ja nicht. Bin itler kein kfzler


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2015)

Lass erstmal den Fehlerspeicher auslesen und merk dir sehr genau wie man das Problem reproduzieren kann, wenn es nochmal auftritt. Damit ist der Werkstatt am besten geholfen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. Mai 2015)

Ne mögliche Ursache, die mir dazu einfällt, wäre, das durch zu wenig Öl der Öldruck in den Hydrostösseln zu gering wäre.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2015)

Dann wär der Motor bereits platt und die Öldruckanzeige hätte geleuchtet. Wenn auch nur eine Luftblase bei schneller Kurvenfahrt angesaugt wird, ist die Öldruckkontrolle sofort an, weil der Druck komplett weg ist. Ist so wenig Öl im Motor das die Hydros keinen Druck mehr haben, sind die Hauptlager der Kurbelwelle schon fest. Unter Last reicht eine Sekunde ohne Öldruck für einen Motorschaden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit dem Öl und den Spänen? Und der letzte Versuch wäre also die Steuerkette?



Weil es sein kann, dass der Kettenspanner defekt ist.
Die Spähne im Öl würden auf einen Steuerkettenschaden hindeuten.
Wenn sich also keine Spähne/erhöhter Metallabrieb im Öl befindet, könnte die Kette vielleicht noch i.O. sein und der Kettenspanner ist möglicherweise defekt.

So war es zumindest mal bei einem aus dem 1erForum.



Grim3001 schrieb:


> Hier unser Neuer für den Sommer: Z4 3.0i.  Bei Sonnenschein ist das ein Münzmallorca auf 19" Rädern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil es sein kann, dass der Kettenspanner defekt ist.
> Die Spähne im Öl würden auf einen Steuerkettenschaden hindeuten.
> Wenn sich also keine Spähne/erhöhter Metallabrieb im Öl befindet, könnte  die Kette vielleicht noch i.O. sein und der Kettenspanner ist  möglicherweise defekt.


Metallspäne können überall herkommen und eine Kette kann auch lang sein komplett ohne Späne. Einfach Kettenlängung messen und gut ists. Dann hat man einen eindeutigen Befund. Kette kaputt ja oder nein. Ich weis nicht warum man da nach allen möglichen Sachen gucken soll und raten, wenn es auch so einfach geht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2015)

Jede Kette längt sich irgendwann, früher oder später muss die halt getauscht werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2015)

Ja, nur nach 100000 sollte das noch nicht eintreten.  Selbst ein Zahnriemen hält ja locker länger. Kette gelängt bei 300-600tkm ist ok je nach Motor. Bei fast allen Motoren ist der Kettentrieb nicht für einen Kettenwechsel ausgelegt und es ist teilweise sehr viel Arbeit. Alle 3 Steuerketten bei einem S550 4 Matic machen ist Arbeit für eine ganze Woche. Motor mit Getriebe, Allrad und Vorderachse muss raus. Zum Glück halten die Ketten in den Motoren.  Wäre das so eine Arbeit bei den VW Motoren, wär VW jetzt pleite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Metallspäne können überall herkommen und eine Kette kann auch lang sein komplett ohne Späne. Einfach Kettenlängung messen und gut ists. Dann hat man einen eindeutigen Befund. Kette kaputt ja oder nein. Ich weis nicht warum man da nach allen möglichen Sachen gucken soll und raten, wenn es auch so einfach geht.



Wie misst man denn die Kettenlängung ?


----------



## Kusanar (20. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, nur nach 100000 sollte das noch nicht eintreten.



Sag das mal VW... die haben mir damals die Kulanz verweigert, als kurz nach 100.000km die Kette gelängt war. Das schöne daran ist, dass ich ja sogar noch bei 95.000km bei der VW-Werkstatt war, weil der Motor unruhig gelaufen ist, und die haben da noch gemeint "Nö, an der Kette hat es nix"... selten so gelacht. Da war bereits bekannt, dass die TSIs Steuerkettenprobleme haben.

Beim nächsten Gebrauchtwagen mit Kette werde ich lieber mal vorher im Netz lesen, ob es damit Probleme gibt, bevor ich wieder auf so ein "Überraschungsei" reinfalle.




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie misst man denn die Kettenlängung ?



Also bei neueren VAG-TSIs kann man mit einem Oszi die Laufzeitunterschiede zwischen 2 Sensoren messen, bei älteren Motoren gabs sogar noch eine Möglichkeit, die Sensoren übers VCDS auszulesen. Beim 1er BMW müsst ich jetzt mal recherchieren...


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie misst man denn die Kettenlängung ?


Vermutlich spätestens wenn man sich bis dahin vorgearbeitet hat per Messlehre...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie misst man denn die Kettenlängung ?



Kettenspanner rausdrehen, Messkettenspanner reindrehen, 2 Mal den Motor durchkurbeln und dabei höchsten Wert notieren. Dann kann man ganz exakt sagen wieviel Millimeter die Kette zu lang ist. Alles andere ist blos raten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Vermutlich spätestens wenn man sich bis dahin vorgearbeitet hat per Messlehre...



Da man dann eh schon den Motor komplett zerrupft hat, kann man auch gleich alles tauschen 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kettenspanner rausdrehen, Messkettenspanner reindrehen, 2 Mal den Motor durchkurbeln und dabei höchsten Wert notieren. Dann kann man ganz exakt sagen wieviel Millimeter die Kette zu lang ist. Alles andere ist blos raten.



Okay, klingt logisch


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Mai 2015)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 3 Zylinder Motoren, werden sie sich auch in höheren Leistungsstufen durchsetzen (+250ps) oder eher bei den unteren Leistungsklassen bleiben?

Zumindest hören sie sich die neuen besser an als wie der 3zyl  motor ausn smart und laufen nebenbei viel ruhiger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 3 Zylinder Motoren, werden sie sich auch in höheren Leistungsstufen durchsetzen (+250ps) oder eher bei den unteren Leistungsklassen bleiben?
> 
> Zumindest hören sie sich die neuen besser an als wie der 3zyl  motor ausn smart und laufen nebenbei viel ruhiger.



Ich denke mal, dass 3 Zylinder bis 200PS eingesetzt werden.
Der Klang ist in der Tat nicht schlecht. Das liegt daran, dass er exakt so arbeitet wie ein halber R6.
Deshalb die Klangverwandschaft zu Reihen- und Boxersechszylindern.


----------



## dsdenni (20. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass 3 Zylinder bis 200PS eingesetzt werden.
> Der Klang ist in der Tat nicht schlecht. Das liegt daran, dass er exakt so arbeitet wie ein halber R6.
> Deshalb die Klangverwandschaft zu Reihen- und Boxersechszylindern.


Jetzt versteh ich, warum dieser Yaris 
So nett klingt:
https://youtu.be/TGi39flI7BY


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. Mai 2015)

Ich halte von denen nix, auch wenn mein erstes Auto ebenfalls ein Dreizylinder war und recht gut lief (lag aber eher am Gewicht und diversen Maßnahmen  )

Aber ist einfach nicht mein Ding.
Genausowenig, wie Vierzylinder bei BMW (oder Frontantrieb  )


----------



## turbosnake (21. Mai 2015)

Der BMW 2002  und die Neue Klasse hatte auch einen Vierzylinder.
Neu ist das der bei BMW nicht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Sind mal den Ford B-Max oder so gefahren mit dem 3 zylinder turbo motor.
Fuhr sich halt wie 120ps Auto im Minivan.

Und BMW muss 6 Zylinder haben..
Stimmt so auch nicht..
Hab nen bmw e30 318i als vfl mit dem M10 Motor, damit ist BMW damals in der Formel-Klasse mit anderem Kopf bis zu 1500ps gefahren, wohl gemerkt haben die alte M10 Motoren mit einer Laufleitung von 150.000km aufgekauft, hielt nur ein Rennwochenende, war aber egal.
Hab mich bewusst gegen nen 6 Zylinder entschieden.. 325i war mir zu teuer und 320i säuft zu viel für die "Leistung"
Mein e36 328i hat folglich 6 zylinder mit der umgebauten Ansaugbrücke und der M3 AGA war das schon ganz cool und der Sound erst.
Für meinen besten Freund haben wir auch bewusst nen 318is rausgesucht, weil er den auch viel in der Stadt fährt, nen 6 Zylinder wäre da au finanzieller Sicht auch Mist.

Ex e60 520d, auch absichtlich kein 6 Zylinder, der 4 zylinder hat auf der Bahn laut BC nur 5-6 Liter gesoffen.
Man darf da auch nicht pauschalisieren.
Auch wenn ich bevorzugt BMWs fahre, ist ein 6 Zylinder in nem Bimmer für mich kein Muss.

Schubs im Alltag nen Audi 100 Avant V6 durche Gegend.. träge as **** und säuft wie ein Loch, 11 Liter sind normal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2015)

Oooch, nen 02 tii würde ich nicht aus der Garage werfen. Hatte mir mal einen als Touring für eine Saison angelacht.


> Sind mal den Ford B-Max oder so gefahren mit dem 3 zylinder turbo Motor.


Hatte mich auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker gerissen und mir ist so ein Motörchen doch noch etwas suspekt


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Kannste ja vfdesignz aus dem Luxx fragen, wie er das fand..
Wegen ihm haben wir den ollen Wagen als Leihwagen bekommen in Polen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2015)

Nö dort frag ich bestimmt nicht, das Verhalten dort ist ziemlich panne


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

ist doch humaner geworden da, seitdem ich da weg bin.
Das "tagesgeschäft" spielt sich doch nur in der whatsapp-gruppe ab oder bei den treffen bei mir 
ist eigentlich ein ganz netter haufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte es schon mehrfach bereut mich dort anzumelden und sogar was zu schreiben


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Ja, mit der Art von Humor muss man klarkommen.
Man kennt sich halt, auch privat im wahren Leben. Jeder hilft jeden.
Wenn man iwie mal in dieser Dynamik drin ist, kann man sich eigentlich auf jeden einzelnen von denen verlassen.
Mehrmals im Jahr trifft sich auch ein Großteil der Truppe bei mir in Münster/Greven.
Paar sind immer mal neu dazugekommen, jeder ist ja erstmal Willkommen.
Aber ja, ist ein chaotischer Haufen mit richtigen Störenfriede.

Wie dem auch sei..
Will meinen BMW e30 318i vielleicht demnächst verkaufen...
Baujahr 1987 Vorfacelift
280.000km gelaufen
keine Servo
Schiebedach
Mtech 1 lenkrad und Heckspoiler
Tüv abgelaufen.
Rost an Radlauf und Schweller (reparatur-bleche liegen bei)
BMW Styling 5 Felgen.
Tüv seit August 2014 abgelaufen
Seit 1987 in Familienbesitz, für paar Wochen ne junge Dame und dann ich.
Motor wurde nur das mind. gemacht, Anlasser ist mal verreckt, aber durch gebrauchtteil getauscht.

Was kann man realistisch noch verlangen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so sah der mal aus, als ich den geholt habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. Mai 2015)

@turbosnake & BlindxDeath

Ne, neu sind die natürlich nicht und 2002ti(i) waren natürlich schon toll.
Genauso wie ein E30 M3.

Und natürlich haben die Vierzylinder eine Daseinsberechtigung und fahren auch vernünftig.
Meine Freundin fährt auch einen E46 316i. Zuverlässig, sparsam und trotz der geringen Leistung relativ flott.

Alles ok.
Aber in einem 328i für 50-60.000€ gehört nunmal kein kleiner Vierzylinder, finde ich.
Der tolle Verbrauchsvorteil ist sowieso dahin, wenn man den ordentlich tritt.
Und ob man mit den bierglasgroßen (aber nur Kölsch  ) Hubräumen und Zwangsaufladung immer noch locker von 200-400tkm ohne größere Probleme ausgehen kann?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Mein e36 328i hat folglich 6 zylinder mit der umgebauten Ansaugbrücke und der M3 AGA war das schon ganz cool und der Sound erst.



Hast/hattest du die M50 Brücke oder die Schrick Brücke ?
Und dann wahrscheinlich die komplette M3 AGA inkl. Fächerkrümmer, Kats, etc ?


----------



## fatlace (21. Mai 2015)

so geil sich die Aktuellen BMW R6 auch anhören, aber vom sound reichen die nicht an die alten e36/34 mit R6 ran


----------



## winner961 (21. Mai 2015)

Aber die machen doch alle pff pff  m30 ist der geilste R6 Sound aus dem Hause BMW meiner Meinung nach


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Genau, m50 Brücke und gesamte m3 aga.

Selbst mein e36 328i mit der Original aga klang sehr fein.

M30 wollte ich im e30 haben..
Richtiges eisenschwein, 3,5liter Hubraum und im Leerlauf mehr drohmoment als so manches auto.


----------



## winner961 (21. Mai 2015)

Ja der M30 ist genial von der Konstruktion her ist auch mein Favorit für den E30 außer man baut auf V8 um.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. Mai 2015)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte den früher in seinem E30 Cabrio. Mit angepasster Abgasanlage vom E36 M3 war er damit letztendlich auf unserer Teststrecke (knapp 700m lang, leicht bergauf) gleich schnell, wie ein anderer Kumpel mit seinem E46 330ci mit Kelleners Nockenwellen, Drehzahlerhöhung + Prüfstandsabstimmung (KS2 Kit, 265 PS eingetragen. Hat ihn dann so gekränkt, daß bald mit einem Kompressor samt LLK nachgeholfen wurde  )

@BlindxDeath
Tja, dafür gibt es heutzutage Soundrohre in den Innenraum, Lautsprecher (sogar nach außen) und simulierte Fehlzündungen :kpatsch:

Ich fand den Klang der M50, M52 und M54 u.ä. auch immer klasse. Falls vorhanden, die Auspuffklappe dauerhaft deaktiviert, dann war das schon ein schöner Sound.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Genau, m50 Brücke und gesamte m3 aga.



So wird meiner das auch bekommen 



BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Selbst mein e36 328i mit der Original aga klang sehr fein.



Kann ich bestätigen 
Mir gefällt beim M52 eh nur original oder M3 AGA. Der Rest klingt mM nach nicht.

Ich brauch nur noch passende Felgen, dann kann ich ihn auch endlich zulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist gar nicht mal so einfach meine Wunschfelgen zu finden (BBS RC304 :-/)


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Rc041 bzw rc042 hatte meiner ab Werk drauf. 
Glaub Bilder von meinem kennst du oder?

Nen Satz rc090 liegt hier noch zum Neuaufbau.. Seit 3-4 Jahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Glaub Bilder von meinem kennst du oder?



Nee, ich meine von nicht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

das ist das gute Stück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Mai 2015)

> @BlindxDeath
> Tja, dafür gibt es heutzutage Soundrohre in den Innenraum, Lautsprecher  (sogar nach außen)



Fortschrit durch technik...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmjnK0yTx3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yf-hxYgM8MU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Audi braucht diesen müll nicht den es geht auch ohne




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hI4VFjhlXC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> und simulierte Fehlzündungen



Das wäre dan doch zu langweilig...aber mit dem ding macht man sich sicher keine freunde in der nachbarschaft...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6odnGo9s8mU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein e36 als Kombi mit M Paket auch nicht schlecht, sind die Nebelscheinwerfer eigentlich erlaubt weil sie gelb sind?


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung...
Ist aber original bmw mit iwelchen nummern.
Mpaket ist ab Werk drauf gewesen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2015)

Könnte für Amiland sein, dann haben die vielleicht ne BMW-Nummer aber trotzdem keine deutsche Zulassung.


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

So ne e-nummer hatten die ja.
angehalten wurde ich auch paar mal von der Polizei aber nur allgemeine verkehskontrolle und einmal hatte ich die während der fahrt an..sollte die nur ausmachen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> das ist das gute Stück
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sogar die gleiche Farbe wie mein QP 
Sehr schön


----------



## winner961 (21. Mai 2015)

Für mich persönlich außer einem diamantschwarz <3 die schönste Farbe am E36. Der Kombi ist eben geil


----------



## BlindxDeath (21. Mai 2015)

Schwarz ist öde!
egal wie schön das klingt!

gibt geilere Farben.

Ich hab ja Bostongrün- metallic
Dakargelb, Imolarot , Calypsorot, Techno-Violett, British Racing Green und Ascotgrün.
Gab auch mal einen bestimmten Pink-Ton, mir fällt der name grad nicht ein, aber sieht auch ganz geil aus.

Mein bester Freund hat nen 318is in Ascot-Grün, finds ne schöne Farbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Wagen ist der Kollege in der Gewinnzone 
Gekauft für 2000€ von nem Fähnchen-Händler und 90.000km aus erster Hand, frischen Tüv und Rostfrei.
Leider kein M-Paket, dafür Vollleder Ausstattung.
Paar Leute sind beim Ausparken ihm in die Karre geranzt, alles halb so wild. Aber auf gut 4 Versicherungsfälle knapp 3000€ abzgl. Steuern und Gebühren eingesteckt.


----------



## Magogan (22. Mai 2015)

So ein Glückspilz. Bei mir hauen die immer ab, wenn sie mir ins Auto fahren...


----------



## dekay55 (22. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Könnte für Amiland sein, dann haben die vielleicht ne BMW-Nummer aber trotzdem keine deutsche Zulassung.



Die Gelben Scheinwerfer bei BMW sind für Frankreich gedacht, daher haben die sogar ne E Nummer, allerdings halt E2 statt E1 
In Frankreich gibts für die E30 und E36 sogar komplett Gelbe Frontscheinwerfer mit E Nummer. Und ich kenne sogar 2 leute die haben komplett Gelbe scheinwerfer bei ihren E30´s in Deutschland legal eingetragen bekommen, wie sie das geschaft haben keine ahnung ist aber auf dem Legalen weg passiert ! 

Ansonst sind diese Scheinwerfer eben nicht zulaessig, StVZO §50 Absatz 1 :"Für die Beleuchtung der Fahrbahn darf nur weißes Licht verwendet werden."


Edit : Grad mal eben die Infos eingeholt wie das geht mit eintrage. 

Deutschland hat die ECE Reglung annerkannt, die ECE Reglung ist ein Internationales Gesetz 
Internationales Recht steht vor Nationalem Recht
 Also vollkommen gleichgültig was in der StVZO steht wenn die Scheinwerfer ein E Prüfzeichen haben sind sie zulaessig. 
Erst 1992 wurde in die ECE Reglung der punkt mit der Farbe der Frontscheinwerfer geaendert, und zwar dahingehend das sie Weiß sein müssen. Alle Scheinwerfer vor 1992 die Gelb sind und eine E Nummer haben sind trotzdem zulaessig. 

Und deswegen haben die beiden kollgen ausm Club orischinal Gelbe Scheinwerfer eingetragen bekommen.


Angaben ohne Gewaehr ich hab die Infos auch nur so bekommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte gar kein gelbes Licht haben.


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Mai 2015)

Gelbe nebler gehören zur vag-szene in deutschland einfach dazu.
Genauso wie dachgepäckträger, 20" felgen am kompakten, die im Radkasten verschwinden und die leuchtende motorkontrollleuchte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

Bin ja nicht so der BMW Lover bis auf ein paar wenige Modelle, aber dieses Modell könnte sich da glatt einreihen


----------



## BlindxDeath (22. Mai 2015)

Da bekommt mans kotzen...
Einfach Vergangenheit vergangen lassen und nicht kaputt retroisieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Mai 2015)

Das Ding ist wirklich hässlich.
Kein Vergleich zum ur-CSL.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

Ich denke mal nicht das dort ein direkter Vergleich geplant ist, aber bei dem was man schon alles an Retro zu sehen bekommt gibt es schlimmeres. Diese " Nasenflügel " an den Kotflügeln und Haube hätten nicht sein müssen. Mir wäre natürlich auch ein Original E9 lieber


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2015)

Es gibt komische Leute bei ebay-kleinanzeigen...

will von jemanden nen fast komplettes M50b25 Swap-Kit ausm e34 525i kaufen...
Frag 3 mal wie es mit Abholung am Dientag ausschaut..keine Reaktion, werde dann etwas deutlicher, dann hieß es.. oh ginge nicht, Wochenende sei besser.. Zeitverschwendung.
Ein anderer hat mich wegen M-Technic 1 Seitenschweller angeschrieben, wir sind nun best buddies 
Und mit einem anderen hab ich mich zerstritten, der drohte mir mit Anwalt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Es gibt komische Leute bei ebay-kleinanzeigen...
> 
> will von jemanden nen fast komplettes M50b25 Swap-Kit ausm e34 525i kaufen...
> Frag 3 mal wie es mit Abholung am Dientag ausschaut..keine Reaktion, werde dann etwas deutlicher, dann hieß es.. oh ginge nicht, Wochenende sei besser.. Zeitverschwendung.
> ...



Kenne ich.
Vor zwei Wochen einen angeschrieben wegen M-Front und Heck für den E36.
Hat sich auch gleich gemeldet und ich hab ihn gefragt, ob er mir hochauflösende Bilder schicken könnte, da ich kein Risiko eingehen will wegen 250km Anfahrtsweg.
Er schrieb dann, dass er die Bilder in den nächsten Tagen schicken wird. 
Hat sich bis heute nicht gemeldet und auf mehrmalige Nachfrage ebenfalls nicht reagiert.
Bei sowas könnte ich ja kotzen. Wollen die ihre Teile nicht verkaufen ?


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Mai 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Statements seitens BMW wieso es die aktuelle 3er und 5er-Tourings nicht als M-Version gibt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kenne ich.
> Vor zwei Wochen einen angeschrieben wegen M-Front und Heck für den E36.
> Hat sich auch gleich gemeldet und ich hab ihn gefragt, ob er mir hochauflösende Bilder schicken könnte, da ich kein Risiko eingehen will wegen 250km Anfahrtsweg.
> Er schrieb dann, dass er die Bilder in den nächsten Tagen schicken wird.
> ...



Ich kenne es zur Genüge von beiden Seiten der Medaille auch was die Bilder angeht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2015)

Gebrauchte Teile sind doch eh alle kaputt.  Nur neu und Original ist legal! 

...bis jetzt 2 Mal was gebraucht gekauft und beides war kompletter Schrott. Grade Teile vom Schrottplatz gehören auch wirklich da hin. Da spar ich mir lieber den ganzen Ärger und kaufe es gleich neu, bevor ich 10 mal irgendein Müllteil aus und einbauen muss.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Mai 2015)

Weil es ja auch alles noch neu gibt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Mai 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Statements seitens BMW wieso es die aktuelle 3er und 5er-Tourings nicht als M-Version gibt?



Die M-GmbH hat irgendwann mal entschieden  keine M-Tourings mehr zu bauen, da der Absatz an Fahrzeugen zu gering war, soweit ich weiß.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gebrauchte Teile sind doch eh alle kaputt.  Nur neu und Original ist legal!
> 
> ...bis jetzt 2 Mal was gebraucht gekauft und beides war kompletter Schrott. Grade Teile vom Schrottplatz gehören auch wirklich da hin. Da spar ich mir lieber den ganzen Ärger und kaufe es gleich neu, bevor ich 10 mal irgendein Müllteil aus und einbauen muss.



Ich hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit Gebrauchtteilen.


----------



## winner961 (23. Mai 2015)

Zum einen das King zum anderen ist die Hinterachse bei den Tourings wesentlich aufwändiger zu konstruieren also auch deutlich teuerer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

Generell auch eher selten Probleme gehabt, aber die Krönung war ein Autokauf wo die Bratze einfach Bilder von der Schüssel des Kumpels einstellte. Der Wagen um den es wirklich ging war das reinste Kackfass.


----------



## Klutten (23. Mai 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Edit : Grad mal eben die Infos eingeholt wie das geht mit eintrage.
> 
> Deutschland hat die ECE Reglung annerkannt, die ECE Reglung ist ein Internationales Gesetz
> Internationales Recht steht vor Nationalem Recht
> ...



Das hat sich jemand aber wild zusammengedichtet. ECE-Regelungen sind selbst heute noch nicht vollumfänglich anzutreffen, was auch die ECE R48 betrifft. Diese wird zwar schon länger im Typgenehmigungsverfahren angewandt, aber bei Einzelgenehmigungen erst ab ~2012. E-Prüfzeichen sind ebenso kein Freifahrtschein, genau so wenig wie die Relevanz des Landes, in dem die Typgenehmigung stattfand. Seit den späten 50er oder 60er Jahren hat sich bezüglich der Abblendscheinwerfer hierzulande kaum etwas geändert - weiß ist schon immer die einzige Farbe. Ab 1988 sind Anbaumaße dazugekommen, 1990 die Leuchtweitenregelung. Paragraph 50 StVZO ist der vorrangige Rechtsgrundssatz.

Dazu kommt, dass nationale Eintragungen immer nur innerhalb der Paragraphen der StVZO stattfinden. Regelungen aus dem Bereich EG/EWG, ECE und kommend auch GTR finden mehr oder weniger erst seit ~2005 Anwendung, was aber ein fließender Prozess ist, der sich aktuell schneller ändert, als das man die Änderungen in die Praxis umgesetzt hat.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Mai 2015)

Wieso hat er dir dann trotzdem eingetragen bekommen?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Mai 2015)

Weitere Frage dazu:  Was passiert wenn mich die Polizei damit erwischt und feststellt das es nicht StVo konform ist?


----------



## ASD_588 (23. Mai 2015)

> Weitere Frage dazu:  Was passiert wenn mich die Polizei damit erwischt und feststellt das es nicht StVo konform ist?



Wen die lampen in schein eingetragen sind müste es kein prob sein.


----------



## BlindxDeath (23. Mai 2015)

hatte am MX5 und e36 recht gelbe Lampen drin gehabt, als H7 und H4, hatte als Sicherheit immer noch nen Satz billige Bosch Birnen oder die alten Lampen im Handschuhfach.
Aber wegen Eintragungen oder illegale Teile am Auto.. damit hatte ich jetzt seit 7 Jahren keine Probleme mit der Polizei bzw. es hat sich niemand dafür interessiert.
Gelbe Nebler, gelbe Lampen im Abblendlicht, zu lauter Race ESD, nicht eingetragene Felgen, Spoiler/Lippen - das so als offensichtliche Dinge.
In Münster hast du quasi Narrenfreiheit, die Rennleitung geht eigentlich nur auf diese GFK-Clowns los.


----------



## Klutten (24. Mai 2015)

Man kann lichttechnische Einheiten nicht eintragen, da sie für sich selbst einer Bauartgenehmigungspflicht unterliegen und dann mit dem dazugehörigen Leuchtmittel einfach verbaut werden. Egal, ob das in der Vergangenheit die nationale Wellenlinie oder aber aktuell das E-Prüfzeichen ist. 

Gelbe Nebelscheinwerfer können auch ein E-Prüfzeichen haben und damit eine Genehmigung. Verbaut werden dürfen sie in Deutschland trotzdem nicht. Dass die Polizei in vielen Gegenden so gut wie nichts ahndet liegt einfach daran, dass die Beamten zu 99% keine Sachkenntnis von dem Gebiet haben. Lassen sie im Anschluss an eine Kontrolle zweifelhafte Anbauten von einer Überwachungsorganisation kontrollieren und es stellt sich heraus, dass alles rechtmäßig ist, können sie auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben. Da es sich zudem oft nur um Ordnungswidrigkeiten handelt, muss hier die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt werden. In der Praxis sieht das dann so aus, dass nur die wildesten Dinge wirklich geahndet werden. 

Bei lichttechnischen Einheiten bin ich persönlich mittlerweile bei einer Nulltoleranzgrenze angelangt. Gerade, wenn es um tiefschwarz lackierte Rückleuchten und Rückstrahler geht, wo das Bremslicht und die Nebelschlussleuchte das einzige sind, was man gerade noch erkennen kann. Das ist gefährlicher Unfug hoch 10.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

> Gelbe Nebelscheinwerfer können auch ein E-Prüfzeichen haben und damit eine Genehmigung. Verbaut werden dürfen sie in Deutschland trotzdem nicht.


Dann wundert es mich das ich in der Vergangenheit immer freudig durchgewunken wurde bei den unterschiedlichsten Prüforganen. Ob nun zulässig oder nicht dürfte dann wohl am Licht selbst liegen:


> *§52 Zusätzliche Scheinwerfer und Leuchten*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dsdenni (25. Mai 2015)

Achja CVT-Getriebe sind schon lustig 

https://youtu.be/wGChzK9DZDQ


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Mai 2015)

Jetzt kommts, es war doch ein Schaltwagen und er kann nur verdammt Gefühlvoll die Kupplung schleifen lassen


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Mai 2015)

CVT ist nur was für Offroad. Auf der Straße kann ich dem nix abgewinnen...


----------



## Beam39 (25. Mai 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Achja CVT-Getriebe sind schon lustig
> 
> https://youtu.be/wGChzK9DZDQ



Elvis-Getriebe


----------



## Klutten (25. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann wundert es mich das ich in der Vergangenheit immer freudig durchgewunken wurde bei den unterschiedlichsten Prüforganen. Ob nun zulässig oder nicht dürfte dann wohl am Licht selbst liegen:





> *§52 Zusätzliche Scheinwerfer und Leuchten*
> i-MSCP internet - Multi Server Control Panel - Error 403  (1) Außer mit den in § 50 vorgeschriebenen Scheinwerfern zur  Beleuchtung der Fahrbahn dürfen mehrspurige Kraftfahrzeuge mit zwei  Nebelscheinwerfern für weißes oder *hellgelbes Licht *ausgerüstet sein,



Sicher geht es um das emittierte Licht, welches ein Scheinwerfer abgibt. Hellgelb (zu erreichen mit bestimmten Leuchtmitteln) ist aber noch etwas anderes als ein komplett gelb durchgefärbter Abblend- oder Nebelscheinwerfer, um die es hier ja geht. 

Zum Durchwinken selbst muss ich ja nichts sagen, das gibt es immer. Leider nimmt es nicht jeder so genau mit der Pflicht, die einem das jeweilige Bundesland zur Ausübung der hoheitlichen Tätigkeit aufgetragen hat. Ich für meinen Teil habe den Auflagen meines Berufes durch die Regierungspräsidien von zwei Bundesländern zugestimmt und sehe keinen Grund, warum ich die geltende Rechtsauffassung durch meine eigene Interpretation frei auslegen sollte.


----------



## Joungmerlin (25. Mai 2015)

Hmmm.
Ich habe wärend meiner Ausbildung zum KFZ Mechaniker ('94 - '98) in der Berufsschule gelernt, das gelbe Scheinwerfer/Nebelscheinwerfer dank der französischen StVZO auch erlaubt sind.


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2015)

Gelbe Nebelscheinwerfer waren bei französischen Autos bis Ende der 90er typisch.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (25. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weitere Frage dazu:  Was passiert wenn mich die Polizei damit erwischt und feststellt das es nicht StVo konform ist?



Grundsätzlich kann jede Eintragung angezweifelt werden, passiert das wird das ganze zu einem Sachverständigen gebracht der sich der Sache annimmt.
Nicht alles was eingetragen wurde ist auch Sachgerecht verbaut bzw. Ordnungsgemäß abgenommen worden.
Vielfach ist es Verwandschaft, Freunde usw. welche es Eintragen.
Mittlerweile ist es aber bedeutend weniger geworden da die Abnehmenden Personen dafür persönlich herangezogen werden was schnell den Job kosten könnte. 
Meistens eine TÜV oder Dekra Stelle in der näheren Umgebung.
Geringere Mängel werden mit einer Mängelkarte ausgewiesen wo man Zeitraum X Zeit bekommt dieses zu beheben um es anschließend bei der Polizei wieder zu präsentieren damit diese das absegnen.

Kommt es zb. zu einem Unfall wo man selber zu 100% Unschuldig ist und die gegnerische Partei behauptet sie wurde geblendet wird es schwer da wieder raus zu kommen auch wenn alles eingetragen wurde.
Sobald der Gutachter feststellt das es nicht Ordnungsgemäß ist und es tatsächlich sein könnte das eine zb. Blendung gegeben sein könnte kann einem die Versicherung einen Teil der Zahlung bzw. sogar kpl. Entziehen. Und das obwohl man unschuldig ist.

Mit den gelben Scheinwerfern stammt übrigens aus Kriegszeiten, die Franzosen wollten schon von weitem sehen ob sich ein Französisches Fahrzeug nähert oder doch die Feindlichen Deutschen. In Deutschland wurde andersherum das Gelbe Licht verboten.


----------



## Beam39 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich hab gestern mal durch Zufall entdeckt dass der 435d in 4,7 sek. auf 100 geht. Was zur Hölle is da nur los?!


----------



## Seabound (26. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> gestern mal durch Zufall entdeckt dass der 435d in 4,7 sek. auf 100 geht. Was zur Hölle is da nur los?! :



Kaputt?


----------



## Beam39 (26. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kaputt?



Der Luftwiderstand oder was?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Mai 2015)

Wie lief es eigentlich am WE mit dem 335, Beam ?
Und meinen 1er hab ich nun auch verkauft.
Morgen wird er abgeholt


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2015)

Wird Zeit für nen ordendliches Auto.  Heizöl gehört in die Heizung und nicht ins Auto.

...bist du eigentlich für den DSK Trackday Nordschleife am 23.10. angemeldet?


----------



## s-icon (26. Mai 2015)

Der CLK wird in 2 Wochen vom neuen Besitzer abgeholt
Insgesamt etwas zu schwach und zu durstig.
Der Nachfolger ist bestellt und im September ist der unverbindliche Liefertermin


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für nen ordendliches Auto.  Heizöl gehört in die Heizung und nicht ins Auto.
> 
> ...bist du eigentlich für den DSK Trackday Nordschleife am 23.10. angemeldet?



Bislang noch nicht.
Werde erst nächstes Jahr richtig einsteigen.
Ich hab noch nen Berg an Arbeit vor mir, bis der E36 so dasteht, wie ich es will


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für nen ordendliches Auto.  Heizöl gehört in die Heizung und nicht ins Auto.



richtig Heizöl gehört in die Heizung und nicht in den Tank wie auch kein Schiffsdiesel. Du willst Mutti Merkel ja nicht um die wichtige Mineralölspende bringen wollen


----------



## Beam39 (26. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie lief es eigentlich am WE mit dem 335, Beam ?
> Und meinen 1er hab ich nun auch verkauft.
> Morgen wird er abgeholt



Naja sagen wir es so: Es is gar nichts gelaufen 

Geplant war es das Fahrzeug am Freitag anzumelden und Sonntag abzuholen - denkste. Mein Vater war bei der Zulassungsstelle, da ich arbeiten musste, und die hatten nen kompletten EDV-Absturz. Und da gestern Feiertag war bin ich erst heute dazu gekommen ihn anzumelden, ich war 15 Min. vor Öffnung da, waren bereits 10 Leute davor gestanden, aber egal. 

Morgen in der Früh gehts dann auf nach Thüringen. 

Auf dem Rückweg fahre ich dann gleich zur Vertragswerkstatt in Coburg, wo das Fahrzeug gewartet wurde, um mir paar Infos zu holen. Liegt zum Glück gleich auf dem Weg und ich denk vor Ort ist es immer besser als übers Telefon.

Ich hoffe nur noch dass die Garantie die er mir versichert hat was taugt, aber alles in Allem scheint der Händler ziemlich seriös und professionell zu sein.


Mein 5er geht dann auch an meinen Kumpel, der fährt ihn bis die Hochdruckpumpe flöten geht und schlachtet ihn dann. Ich kann meinem Dicken also auf seinen letzten Schritten beistehen  Ich hoffe der 335i wird genauso zuverlässig, wobei ich das eher nicht glaube.

Fehlst dann nur noch du, dann kann man sich vielleicht mal auf nem N54 Treffen kennenlernen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Mai 2015)

Wenn es mal mehr Angebote geben würde, wäre die Suche auch bedeutend einfacher 
(Momentan deutschlandweit etwa 5 Fahrzeuge mit der Konfiguration)
Morgen darf ich auch zur Zulassungsstelle und den E36 anmelden. Mal hoffen, das das nicht so lange dauert ...
Wenns mir zu lange dauert, gehe ich einmal über die Straße und schlürfe ein paar Kaffee bei meinen Freundlichen 
Macht das Ganze zumindest erträglicher, als ne Stunde auf nen Stuhl zu hocken.
Die N54 sind eigentlich sehr standfest, solange HDP und Injektoren i.O. sind.
Da mache ich mir keine Gedanken


----------



## Beam39 (26. Mai 2015)

Ah btw. für die Anderen damit ihr wisst worums überhaupt geht 

BMW 335i M-Paket-Radar-Navi-Xenon-Sport-Paket als Limousine in Suhl

Naja, du bestehst halt auf LCI mit DKG ABER N54 - Nadel im Heuhaufen Um ehrlich zu sein is das Fahrzeug genau so wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab. Limo, schöne Farbe, umfangreiche Ausstattung, N54, wenig KM, Scheckheftgepflegt, schwarzes Leder und Produktionsdatum 03/07 damit ich die Alpina-Getriebesoftware raufklatschen kann.

Non Plust Ultra wäre natürlich auch ein LCI mit N54 und DKG gewesen oder im Zweifelsfall Automat, aber auf den hätte ich ewig warten müssen und ich hab halt jetzt einen gebraucht.

Naja, wenn man etwas über den N54 Googelt wird einem gleich Angst und Bange bei den ganzen Horrorgeschichten, größtenteils MT-Forum (). 

Aber gut, wenns nach dem ginge dann hätte mein GM-Getriebe, bei den gefahrenen KM, bereits 5 mal den Geist aufgegeben haben müssen, der Turbolader hätte 5 mal zum Motorschaden führen müssen und die Hochdruckpumpe hätte 3 mal defekt gewesen sein müssen. Und natürlich hätte ich die Injektoren 2 mal komplett erneuern müssen. Hätte hätte Fahrradkette.

Das Einzige was nun bei fast 300tkm langsam auftritt ist die Hochdruckpumpe.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass es immernoch zu 80% darauf ankommt wie jemand sein Fahrzeug pflegt und behandelt. Jeder mit solchen Schäden wird von sich behaupten absolut sauber zu fahren, die wenigsten werden es aber tatsächlich tun..


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das Einzige was nun bei fast 300tkm langsam auftritt ist die Hochdruckpumpe.


Wie kann die langsam auftreten?  Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal erklären.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Mai 2015)

Na der fängt im warmen Zustand an schlecht anzuspringen. Irgendwann orgelt der dann ein paar Sekunden bis er überhaupt anspringt und irgendwann orgelt er nur noch - langsam halt


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Mai 2015)

Da würde ich zu 99,8% sagen das es ein defekter Injektor ist. Rücklaufmengenmessung an allen Injektoren im warmen Zustand machen. Einmal bei Starterdrehzahl und einmal bei maximalem Raildruck. Entweder Raildruck per Tester auf maximum anheben oder ein paar männliche Gasstöße geben.  Dann den Injektor mit höchster Rücklaufmenge erneuern und *unbedingt anlernen.*
Danach Prüfung wiederholen und schaun, ob ein anderer Injektor wieder eine deutlich höhere Rücklaufmenge als die anderen aufweist. Wenn ok, dann probieren. Wenn nicht, dann den Injektor auch erneuern. Es kann durchaus mehr als nur 1 Injektor kaputt sein.

Auch mal mit dem Tester die Nullmengenkalibrierung prüfen.

Wenn es die Pumpe wär, dann würde der eher unter Vollast ausgehen oder ähnliche Anstalten machen. Kraftstofffilter immer frisch nach BMW Wartungsintervall?


----------



## Beam39 (27. Mai 2015)

Man Keule, hab doch geschrieben dass die Kiste wegkommt und der da oben neu, ich mach doch jetzt nich so ne Anstalt damit ich weiß was es is 

Die Symptome hat der N54 bei kaputter HDP aber auch. Und der Kumpel der den kauft hatte nen X5 bei dem die HDP gleiche Mucken gemacht hat bevor sie hops gegangen is. Unter Vollast knickt meiner bei ca. 130kmh ganz kurz ein und kommt dann wieder.

Is mir wiegesagt völlig egal. Der soll nur noch morgen die 250km hin und 250km zurück abspulen dann wars das .


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Mai 2015)

Ne aber dein Kumpel kann das dann ja mal in Angriff nehmen.  

Der N54 hat meines Wissen nach Injektoren ohne Rücklauf, da kann schlechtes Anspringen auf eine defekte HDP hindeuten, das ist richtig!

Aber beim Diesel mit CR System und normalen Magnetventilinjektoren glaube ich das eher nicht. Die Pumpe macht keine lächerlichen 300 Bar mehr zum starten aber unter Last ganz locker 1500 Bar+? Ne, das passt nicht zusammen, tut mir ja leid.  Das Einknicken bei 130 kann durchaus der defekte Injektor sein, der kurzzeitig den Raildruck in den Rücklauf zischen lässt. Ein HDP Schaden beim Diesel sieht anders aus.


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der CLK wird in 2 Wochen vom neuen Besitzer abgeholt
> Insgesamt etwas zu schwach und zu durstig.
> Der Nachfolger ist bestellt und im September ist der unverbindliche Liefertermin



Das war ja ein kurzes Vergnügen.  Welches wird denn der Nachfolger?


----------



## Beam39 (27. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne aber dein Kumpel kann das dann ja mal in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> Der N54 hat meines Wissen nach Injektoren ohne Rücklauf, da kann schlechtes Anspringen auf eine defekte HDP hindeuten, das ist richtig!
> 
> Aber beim Diesel mit CR System und normalen Magnetventilinjektoren glaube ich das eher nicht. Die Pumpe macht keine lächerlichen 300 Bar mehr zum starten aber unter Last ganz locker 1500 Bar+? Ne, das passt nicht zusammen, tut mir ja leid.  Das Einknicken bei 130 kann durchaus der defekte Injektor sein, der kurzzeitig den Raildruck in den Rücklauf zischen lässt. Ein HDP Schaden beim Diesel sieht anders aus.



Hört sich logisch an aber wiegesagt.. John Wayne  Mein Kumpel will ihn auch nur solange fahren bis irgendwas Abschied nimmt und dann schlachten, fährt ja auch nen 335i.


----------



## s-icon (27. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das war ja ein kurzes Vergnügen.  Welches wird denn der Nachfolger?



Das Auto ist vom Verbrauch, Technik etc. einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Außerdem habe ich lust auf was neues und habe den fast ohne verlust verkaufen können.

Der Nachfolger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (27. Mai 2015)

80k  heftig


----------



## aloha84 (27. Mai 2015)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> 80k  heftig



Nö nicht heftig.

Heftig ist einzig die Abholung für 900€. (Ist bei anderen Herstellern das selbe)
Die Abhol- und Überführungskosten empfinde ich schon seit Jahren als absolute abzocke.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das Auto ist vom Verbrauch, Technik etc. einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> Außerdem habe ich lust auf was neues und habe den fast ohne verlust verkaufen können.
> 
> Der Nachfolger:
> ...



Porsche schmeißt Navi und Klima raus und du bestellst es gegen Aufpreis wieder dazu  ?

Die "Werksabholung" in Zuffenhausen ist auch gut ^^
Vielleicht müsste man den ja in Osnabrück abholen, da dort ebenfalls Boxster und Cayman gebaut werden, oder wird der Spyder nur im Stammwerk produziert ?


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das Auto ist vom Verbrauch, Technik etc. einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> Außerdem habe ich lust auf was neues und habe den fast ohne verlust verkaufen können.
> 
> Der Nachfolger:
> ...



Glückwunsch. Viel Spaß damit! 




aloha84 schrieb:


> Nö nicht heftig.
> 
> Heftig ist einzig die Abholung für 900€. (Ist bei anderen Herstellern das selbe)
> Die Abhol- und Überführungskosten empfinde ich schon seit Jahren als absolute abzocke.



Da gebe ich Dir Recht aber im Gegensatz zur "normalen Überführung" bekommt man bei der Werksabholung wenigstens noch was geboten.


----------



## ich558 (27. Mai 2015)

80k für so ein kleines Auto


----------



## s-icon (27. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Porsche schmeißt Navi und Klima raus und du bestellst es gegen Aufpreis wieder dazu  ?



Die Rückfahrkamera gibt es nur mit Navi
Und auf die Klima möchte ich im Sommer ungern verzichten.
Aber der Fahrzeugendpreis beträgt 92k abzüglich Rabatte.
Ein Schnäppchen im vergleich zum 918 vom Nachbarn

Außerdem war es die letzte Chance einen 6 Zylinder Boxster neu zu kaufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Mai 2015)

Erst CLK, dann Frauenporsche? Komische Fahrzeugwahl.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das Auto ist vom Verbrauch, Technik etc. einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> Außerdem habe ich lust auf was neues und habe den fast ohne verlust verkaufen können.
> 
> Der Nachfolger:
> ...


Tempostat?  
Was soll das dort heißen?


----------



## winner961 (27. Mai 2015)

So mein Auto steht jetzt in der Werkstatt


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> So mein Auto steht jetzt in der Werkstatt


Was ist denn passiert :0?


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Tempostat?
> Was soll das dort heißen?



Man nennt die Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage bei Porsche so. Soweit ich weiß ist "Tempomat" ein geschützter Begriff von irgendwem.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Mai 2015)

Karren ist abgeholt  Dieser N54 ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück. Mein Durchschnittsverbrauch auf 280km lag bei 9.1l laut BC und das obwohl ich nie unter 160 gefahren bin und die letzten 100km nicht unter 180 und 2-3 mal Vmax.

Bei BMW ergab sich nichts Aufregendes. Einmal wurde beim Dif. hinten ne Dichtung gewechselt weils leicht undicht war (km. 34.000) und die Nockenwellengeber wurden mal "Quergewechselt", nachdem die Motorkontrolleuchte einmal kurzzeitig aufgeblinkt war und das Fahrzeug nicht mehr richtig Gas annahm (Km. 55.000).

Ich lasse jetzt die nächsten 2-3 Wochen die Alpina-Getriebesoftware aufspielen und die Ansaugung per BEDI-Verfahren reinigen und natürlich das 5w30 gesöff raus


----------



## winner961 (27. Mai 2015)

So mal schauen was die Werkstatt sagt und was dann mit dem Auto passiert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Karren ist abgeholt  Dieser N54 ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück. Mein Durchschnittsverbrauch auf 280km lag bei 9.1l laut BC und das obwohl ich nie unter 160 gefahren bin und die letzten 100km nicht unter 180 und 2-3 mal Vmax.
> 
> Bei BMW ergab sich nichts Aufregendes. Einmal wurde beim Dif. hinten ne Dichtung gewechselt weils leicht undicht war (km. 34.000) und die Nockenwellengeber wurden mal "Quergewechselt", nachdem die Motorkontrolleuchte einmal kurzzeitig aufgeblinkt war und das Fahrzeug nicht mehr richtig Gas annahm (Km. 55.000).
> 
> Ich lasse jetzt die nächsten 2-3 Wochen die Alpina-Getriebesoftware aufspielen und die Ansaugung per BEDI-Verfahren reinigen und natürlich das 5w30 gesöff raus



Nix mit mehr Leistung ?


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nix mit mehr Leistung ?



306 PS sollten doch reichen, zunindest solange bis man sich an die leistung gewönt hat


----------



## s-icon (27. Mai 2015)

An Leistung gewöhnt man sich schnell


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> 306 PS sollten doch reichen, zunindest solange bis man sich an die leistung gewönt hat



Du glaubst nicht, wie schnell 306 PS langweilig werden.
Vorallem hat man immer die sehr sehr hohe Optimierbarkeit des N54 im Hinterkopf 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Karren ist abgeholt  Dieser N54 ist wirklich ein Schmuckstück. Mein Durchschnittsverbrauch auf 280km lag bei 9.1l laut BC und das obwohl ich nie unter 160 gefahren bin und die letzten 100km nicht unter 180 und 2-3 mal Vmax.
> 
> Bei BMW ergab sich nichts Aufregendes. Einmal wurde beim Dif. hinten ne Dichtung gewechselt weils leicht undicht war (km. 34.000) und die Nockenwellengeber wurden mal "Quergewechselt", nachdem die Motorkontrolleuchte einmal kurzzeitig aufgeblinkt war und das Fahrzeug nicht mehr richtig Gas annahm (Km. 55.000).
> 
> Ich lasse jetzt die nächsten 2-3 Wochen die Alpina-Getriebesoftware aufspielen und die Ansaugung per BEDI-Verfahren reinigen und natürlich das 5w30 gesöff raus



Klingt ja schonmal ganz gut 
Einlässe reinigen ist auch pflicht. Die werden wahrscheinlich gut zugesifft sein.
Und die Alpina Software ist auch ein muss 
Als Öl würde ich 0W40 nehmen, solange der Motor Serie, bzw. nur leicht optimiert ist.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht, wie schnell 306 PS langweilig werden.
> Vorallem hat man immer die sehr sehr hohe Optimierbarkeit des N54 im Hinterkopf



Bisher waren 150 ps mit dem  rumpel motor im vw golf bei der Fahrschule das höchste der Gefühle, zurzeit darf ich muttis auto nehmen wen ich mal ran komme...90ps + DPF (nachgerüstet) = 80 Diesel Pferdchen


----------



## Beam39 (27. Mai 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nix mit mehr Leistung ?



Erstmal die genannten Dinge, sind wichtiger. Leistung hab ich nächstes Jahr vor, vermutlich bei PP-Performance.



> Klingt ja schonmal ganz gut
> Einlässe reinigen ist auch pflicht. Die werden wahrscheinlich gut zugesifft sein.
> Und die Alpina Software ist auch ein muss
> Als Öl würde ich 0W40 nehmen, solange der Motor Serie, bzw. nur leicht optimiert ist.



Jo, Mobil 1 0W40 ftw!  Ich hatte eig. ans 10W60 gedacht aber da der Motor eh Serie ist, is es egal.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Erstmal die genannten Dinge, sind wichtiger. Leistung hab ich nächstes Jahr vor, vermutlich bei PP-Performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, Mobil 1 0W40 ftw!  Ich hatte eig. ans 10W60 gedacht aber da der Motor eh Serie ist, is es egal.


Meint ihr Einlässe säubern wegen AGR?


Edit: OK, jetzt weiß ich auch warum 

Dann mal viel Spaß dabei


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Mai 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich lasse jetzt die nächsten 2-3 Wochen die Alpina-Getriebesoftware aufspielen und die Ansaugung per BEDI-Verfahren reinigen und natürlich das 5w30 gesöff raus



Warum nicht die Rückfahrt mit Vmax fahren und sich das reinigen sparen?


----------



## JaniZz (27. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das Auto ist vom Verbrauch, Technik etc. einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> Außerdem habe ich lust auf was neues und habe den fast ohne verlust verkaufen können.
> 
> Der Nachfolger:
> ...


Glückwunsch,  aber für 80 k würde ich mir keinen boxter kaufen 

Trotzdem viel Spaß damit,  fährt sich bestimmt gut.


----------



## s-icon (27. Mai 2015)

Danke
Boxster Spyder, soviel Zeit muss sein
Ein 991 wäre einfach zu teuer gewesen, kommt aber bestimmt irgendwann.
bzw der Nachfolger


----------



## dsdenni (28. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke
> Boxster Spyder, soviel Zeit muss sein
> Ein 991 wäre einfach zu teuer gewesen, kommt aber bestimmt irgendwann.
> bzw der Nachfolger


Erinnert an Two and a half men [emoji38]

Es ist kein Boxster, sondern ein Boxster S!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum nicht die Rückfahrt mit Vmax fahren und sich das reinigen sparen?



Bringt nix.
Das sitzt so fest, das kannst du nicht rausfahren.
Das Problem haben ja viele Direkteinspritzer.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Mai 2015)

Drückt die Daumen......heute ist TÜV!


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bringt nix.
> Das sitzt so fest, das kannst du nicht rausfahren.
> Das Problem haben ja viele Direkteinspritzer.



Also bei dem tfsi von Vaddern geht das mit 300km Vollgas wunderbar... Das Ventil muss ja nicht wieder metallisch rein sein um wieder 100% dicht zu sein.

Diese super aggressiven Reinigungsmittel verursachen eher noch Folgeschäden an Sensoren oder Dichtungen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also bei dem tfsi von Vaddern geht das mit 300km Vollgas wunderbar... Das Ventil muss ja nicht wieder metallisch rein sein um wieder 100% dicht zu sein.
> 
> Diese super aggressiven Reinigungsmittel verursachen eher noch Folgeschäden an Sensoren oder Dichtungen.



Wird entweder mit Nussschalen oder mit Trockeneis gesäubert, dadurch wird nix beschädigt.

ImageShack - img20121101wa0001.jpg
ImageShack - img20121101wa0000.jpg


----------



## killer196 (28. Mai 2015)

Huh ich glaub meine batterie macht die fliege :s starten tut er normal, aber wenn ich das licht anmach geht er fast aus. Nach ca 3km gehts aber wieder.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn du fährst läuft das doch über die Lima ?


----------



## killer196 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich meine zu wissen das bei vielen älteren autos, wenn man nach dem motorstart viele verbraucher anschaltet, die batterie mitarbeiten muss. Ich fahr halt leider viel kurzstrecke


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2015)

Das hatte sich mit Umstellung auf 12V und Wechselstromlichtmaschinen eigentlich erledigt. Aber etwas Puffern muss die Batterie schon.


----------



## s-icon (28. Mai 2015)

Nächste Woche geht wieder mal ein Dicker zu VW zur Inspektion. Gesamtpreis 760€



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Mai 2015)

Pollenfilter inkl einbau über 80€......ich weiß schon warum ich sowas selber mache.^^


----------



## s-icon (28. Mai 2015)

Sogar 111
Wenn ich es alles einzeln machen Lasse komme ich auf die hälfte, aber dann wird halt der Inspektionsintervall nicht zurückgesetzt


----------



## aloha84 (28. Mai 2015)

Der Filter ist vermutlich handgewoben.


----------



## winner961 (28. Mai 2015)

Bräuchtest halt einen Tester zum zurücksetzen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> Bräuchtest halt einen Tester zum zurücksetzen



Kann man oft selbst, bzw. ein Codierer kann mit Sicherheit helfen


----------



## winner961 (28. Mai 2015)

Ja so war es gemeint King


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2015)

Bringt Dir nur nix wenn Du auf "Scheckheftgepflegt" stehst oder angewiesen bist (Leasing)


----------



## s-icon (28. Mai 2015)

Der der ist ausnahmsweise mal gekauft
Und Scheckheft brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht.

Ich überlege einfach die Meldung stehen zu lassen und alles durchführen zu lassen.
Kostet die Hälfte und die Meldung stört nicht wirklich.


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2015)

Piept da nicht so ein nerviges "SERVICE JETZT" bei jedem Start?  Mich nervte das als ich mal mit dem Service drüber war.


----------



## s-icon (28. Mai 2015)

Das wird vom Traktormotor übertönt


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das wird vom Traktormotor übertönt



 ok ich hab nix gesagt!


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

killer196 schrieb:


> Huh ich glaub meine batterie macht die fliege :s starten tut er normal, aber wenn ich das licht anmach geht er fast aus. Nach ca 3km gehts aber wieder.


Dann ist das zu 100% nicht die Batterie.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Filter ist vermutlich handgewoben.


Aktivkohlefilter kosten immer mehr als so ranzige Papier Pollenfilter... Bringen dementsprechend aber auch gut was.



s-icon schrieb:


> Ich überlege einfach die Meldung stehen zu lassen und alles durchführen zu lassen.
> Kostet die Hälfte und die Meldung stört nicht wirklich.


Dann kommt aber keine weitere Meldung mehr, sondern erst die Motorkontrolle, wenn der Motor mangels Ölwechsel in die Luft geht.

Und warum sollte man keine Inspektion machen lassen? Lieber fahren bis z.B. der rissige Keilriemen ganz aufgibt und man liegen bleibt? Oder eine angebrochene Feder, die dann irgendwann ganz bricht und dir bei voller Fahrt in den Reifen sticht? Du brauchst nicht glauben das irgendein Geselle auch nur eine Sekunde unter deinem Auto herguckt wenn er dafür kein Geld bekommt.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wird entweder mit Nussschalen oder mit Trockeneis gesäubert, dadurch wird nix beschädigt.
> 
> ImageShack - img20121101wa0001.jpg
> ImageShack - img20121101wa0000.jpg


Wenn man das ohne Chemie macht dann kostet das aber richtig Asche. Ansaugbrücke demontieren kostet bei manchen Motoren locker 2000€ und du bist 2 Tage dabei. Da fahre ich lieber 2 Tanks lang Vollgas auf der Bahn. Man kann das ja mit einer Fahrt irgendwo hin kombinieren und nicht nur so rumfahren.


----------



## s-icon (28. Mai 2015)

Da hast du mich falsch verstanden, natürlich werden sämtliche Wartungsarbeiten lt. Serviceplan durchgeführt.
Also Ölwechsel, Luftfilter, Staub und Pollenfilter sowie Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel.
Der einzige Posten der nicht gemacht wird wäre "Grundeinstellung Xenonscheinwerfer"
Nur der Service wird halt nicht zurückgesetzt.

Keilriemen habe ich keinen der gewechselt werden müsste

Ich denke nicht, dass die Mechaniker bei VW etwas machen was nicht im KVA  / Serviceplan steht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

Die Grundeinstellung muss man doch sowieso nur dann machen wenn das Licht nicht passt.  Wenn alles i.O. ist, warum sollte man dann an den Scheinwerfern rumdrehen? Wenn du eher ruhig fährst und nicht so wie ich, dann sollten die Scheinwerfer noch exakt da stehen, wo sie letzte Inspektion auch standen.


----------



## s-icon (28. Mai 2015)

Steht halt so im KVA, der war vor 2 Wochen beim Tüv hat neue Bremsen bekommen, das sollte eigentlich passen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

Ich frag erstmal meinen Kollegen bei VW ob das wirklich gemacht werden muss, damit die Serviceanzeige bestätigt werden darf. Wenn ja, dann wär mir das neu.


----------



## s-icon (28. Mai 2015)

Das wären ja nur knapp 30€.
Der KVA von der freien Werkstatt für Ölwechsel, Luft-/ Staub- und Pollenfilterwechsel, sowie Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel beträgt 350€.
Aber die können laut ihrer Aussage nichts zurücksetzen. Aber 400€ Preisunterschied ist halt auch heftig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

Ist die Inspektion in der freien Bude denn nach VW Vorschrift oder nach deren ermessen? Und ich vermute mal du bekommst da auch keine Originalteile, sondern das billigste, was W+M so anbietet.


----------



## s-icon (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab da wenig Ahnung von.
Bei Öl steht Castrol 5-30, bei den Filtern einfach nur VW


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man das ohne Chemie macht dann kostet das aber richtig Asche. Ansaugbrücke demontieren kostet bei manchen Motoren locker 2000€ und du bist 2 Tage dabei. Da fahre ich lieber 2 Tanks lang Vollgas auf der Bahn. Man kann das ja mit einer Fahrt irgendwo hin kombinieren und nicht nur so rumfahren.



Du bekommst die Ablagerungen nicht weggefahren 
Mit der BMW Nussschalenmethode etwa 1500€, da halt der Kopf runter muss.
Bei der Trockeneismethode muss der Kopf nicht runter und müsste so etwa 400-500€ kosten.
Die Methode ist bei den Audi RS4 V8 B7 ebenfalls beliebt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

Na klar bekommt man die weggefahren.  Man muss halt nur lange richtig Stoff machen. Mal zwischendurch nen bischen hochbeschleunigen reicht da nicht. 300km würde ich min. fahren, besser aber noch 2 ganze Tanks. Es müssen auch nicht alle Ablagerungen komplett weg sein, das Ventil muss nur wieder richtig abdichten. Ist klar das es nicht komplett blank ist anschließend. Es ist am Schaft noch eine sehr dünne Schicht, die aber keinen Leistungsverlust verursacht. Ich hab aus Spaß ja mal mit dem Endoskop reingeschaut.

Diese toll metallisch blinkenden Einlasskanäle sind nach 1000km eh wieder schwarz.

Nebenbei bekommt man auch den Kolben und den ganzen Brennraum wieder rückstandsfrei.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2015)

Bei den BMW DI Motoren bekommst du das definitiv nicht weggefahren, bestätigt durch zahlreiche Quellen und seriöse Tuner. Das Zeug sitzt zu fest.
Klar, wird es minimal besser, aber das lohnt nicht.
Dann besser einmal vernünftig reinigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

Bei Vadderns Audi geht es auf jeden Fall. Man kann es sogar sehr deutlich spüren, wenn der freigefahren ist. Außerdem merkt man es im Krafstoffverbrauch.


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Mai 2015)

Werde meinen e30 jetzt doch behalten..
Vorhin Preise nachgesehen für einen vfl, der noch "schön" aussieht auf den Verkaufsbilder in meiner Umgebung.. ab 2000€.
Ganz schön happig, dafür dass ich meinen für 500€ bekommen habe und quasi nichts außer Politur draufgehauen habe.
ok... Mtech 1 Heckspoiler, Lenkrad, BBS Felgen, aber wohl nicht der Rede wert.

Dienstag werde ich für Daddy und Brudi mir nen e30 Cabrio vfl Chrommodell anschauen und für mich nen e28 525 eta shadowline mit ahk


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Mai 2015)

Wie viel muss man an so nem E30 denn selbst schrauben bzw.reparieren? Geht das noch oder kommt da alle 20 km was?

Bzw benutzt du den auch im Alltag?


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Mai 2015)

Meinen e30 318i von 1987 hab ich mit 280.000km gekauft quasi aus familienbesitz.
Bin den ohne Servo im Alltag gefahren, ne Woche nach dem Kauf ist mir der Anlasser verreckt - geschenkt, passiert mal, so als außerplanmäßiger Defekt.
Bis auf Zündkerzen und Luftfilter hab ich daran nichts gemacht. Außer paar Optik-Sachen.
Sonst kam nichts mehr.
Nach Ablauf des Tüvs hatte ich erstmal genug von e30 und steht seit nem Jahr in meiner halle, ab und an wurde er bewegt, wenn er im Weg stand, springt immer sofort an.
Der verbaute M10 Motor gilt sowieso als solide.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> [...] und für mich nen *e28 *525 eta shadowline mit ahk



E28er finde ich richtig klasse, wenn gepflegt 

Achja, mein 1er müsste nun bei dir in der Gegend rumfahren (Müster, Senden). Vielleicht siehst du den ja mal 
Wurde gestern abgeholt.


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich frag erstmal meinen Kollegen bei VW ob das wirklich gemacht werden muss, damit die Serviceanzeige bestätigt werden darf. Wenn ja, dann wär mir das neu.



Die Grundeinstellung für das Xenonlicht gehört bei gewissen Inspektionen mit zum Umfang des Service. Wer die Inspektion nach Herstellervorgabe durchführt, muss alleine aus Gewährleistungsgründen diese Arbeit durchführen. Wie das Lichtbild vor der Einstellung ist ist dabei egal, da auch mal jemand einfach so nach einem Lampenwechsel eine Justage vorgenommen haben kann. 

Setzt der Vertragshändler trotzdem den Service zurück, dann steht er im Fall einer Reklamation doof da. Kann man machen, bringt einem aber mehr Ärger als nötig.

Ich kann da ein Lied von singen, denn ich habe das täglich. Bevor ein Auto bei meinem VW-Händler durchfällt, wird natürlich das Xenonlicht am Rechner justiert. Oft ist es z.B. so, dass ich bemängele, dass das Abblendlich links zu tief ist und nach Anfahren der Einstellungsposition ist dann das Licht zu hoch und zu weit nach links verstellt. Das was man vorher sieht, kann man also oft getrost vergessen. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass gerade für die ganzen adaptiven Lichtsysteme die absolute Mittelposition lebenswichtig ist, damit alle Lagen sauber innerhalb der Verstellmöglichkeiten angefahren werden können, ohne dass eine Fehlermeldung kommt und die Scheinwerfer in Sicherheitsposition fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

Hmmm bei uns wird das Licht beim Service nur richtiggestellt, wenn es verstellt ist. Ansonsten verlieren die Scheinwerfer ihre Position nicht. Es kommt sowieso nur sehr selten vor das ein Xenonlicht verstellt ist. Bei LED Scheinwerfern habe ich es z.B. noch nie gesehen.

Mal schaun was mein Kumpel dazu meint. Er muss es ja wissen wie es bei VW läuft.


----------



## BlindxDeath (28. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> E28er finde ich richtig klasse, wenn gepflegt
> 
> Achja, mein 1er müsste nun bei dir in der Gegend rumfahren (Müster, Senden). Vielleicht siehst du den ja mal
> Wurde gestern abgeholt.



Werde ich dann sehen.
330.000km gelaufen.
Shadowline
AHK und Automatik, genau das was ich will, ernsthaft, soll was ziehen, weil ich bald meinen BE Schein machen möchte und meine nächste alltagskutsche ne Automatik haben sollte.
Laut Anzeige muss für den Tüv geschweißt werden, aber auf den Bildern nen schöner Zustand und original.

Wenn ich deinen 1er sehen sollte, wie soll ich mich verhalten?
Ich weiß wo du deine karre her hast..
oder einfach heimlich kratzer in lack machen??


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Wenn ich deinen 1er sehen sollte, wie soll ich mich verhalten?
> Ich weiß wo du deine karre her hast..
> oder einfach heimlich kratzer in lack machen??



Gib ihm ne Schelle, falls da was verbastelt wurde 
Ich hab extra gesagt, er solle ihn bloß nicht verbasteln


----------



## Beam39 (28. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du bekommst die Ablagerungen nicht weggefahren
> Mit der BMW Nussschalenmethode etwa 1500€, da halt der Kopf runter muss.
> Bei der Trockeneismethode muss der Kopf nicht runter und müsste so etwa 400-500€ kosten.
> Die Methode ist bei den Audi RS4 V8 B7 ebenfalls beliebt.



Ich lasse das, wiegesagt, per BEDI machen. Bei dem einen Mal wird schon nichts passieren und kosten tuts auch nur 180€. Ich werds bei S-Tec machen lassen, im 1er Forum wurden die empfohlen da sie schon mehrere N54 hatten mit sehr guten Ergebnissen.

Wenn ich so dran denke was ich an der Kiste noch so verändern/ machen will, wird meinem Geldbeutel übel


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2015)

Ich war schon eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr hier... aber hat sich auch nicht viel getan. Subi ist mittlerweile angemeldet. Seit gestern ist aber das erste Getriebe kaputt... bei knapp über 1bar hat es sich verabschiedet. Also kommt am Wochenende ein verstärktes rein... Felgen habe ich mir jetzt auch nochmal andere bestellt. Diesmal was richtig leckeres... und auf das Gewindefahrwerk warte ich leider ebenfalls noch.  Almera wird seit der Subi abgemeldet ist net mehr bewegt und der Mazda steht sich auf die Reifen krumm... alles alles beim alten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

Nen Schaltgetriebe was sich bei so ein bischen mehr Leistung schon verabschiedet? Ich hab schon einige VR6 gesehen die mit 600PS und Seriengetriebe gefahren sind... Scheint ja nicht so robust zu sein.


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2015)

Das Subaru es nicht so mit Getrieben hat, schrieb ich vor ein paar Tagen mal. Ist eine Schwäche von den ersten NewAge Modellen bis 2005. Aber ich habe zum Glück vorgesorgt... war nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2015)

Naja dann hätte ich das aber direkt eingebaut. So ein Getriebeschaden kann auch mal ganz üble Folgeschäden haben, wenn was blockiert.


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2015)

Das blockiert nicht, die Zähne fliegen einfach auseinander. Bisher ist mir noch kein Fall bekannt von blockieren. Umbau war dieses WE eh geplant. Hatte aber gedacht das es solange noch lebt... aber shit happends. Ansich läuft es sogar noch... halt nur noch der erste und der vierte Gang... aber fahren könnte man theoretisch noch.


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gib ihm ne Schelle, falls da was verbastelt wurde
> Ich hab extra gesagt, er solle ihn bloß nicht verbasteln



ich geb dem einfach so ne schelle 

Hab vor einigen Wochen Scheinwerfer für den e30 bestellt bzw. via Ebay kleinanzeigen gekauft und geschickt bekommen, Die Gläser vom Fernlicht sind ja zerplatzt.
Hab vorgestern das paket mit den gebrauchten aber heilen Scheinwerfer geöffnet.. Einer von Bosch und einer von Hella.. sehen zwar gleich aus, aber ich war dann unzufrieden und hab mich aufgeregt 
Grill und Scheinwerfer trotzdem demontiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## winner961 (29. Mai 2015)

Blindx falls du den E30 doch irgendwann loswerden willst eine PN an mich. 
Bin interessiert 

Aber jetzt heißt es erst mal abwarten wie groß der Schaden am Auto nach dem Unfall ist.


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn schweller/radlauf geschweißt und tüv gemacht wurde.
Kannste von knapp 3000€ ausgehen :p

Was hast mit deinem wagen gemacht?
Was war es nochmal?


----------



## Magogan (29. Mai 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke
> Boxster Spyder, soviel Zeit muss sein
> Ein 991 wäre einfach zu teuer gewesen, kommt aber bestimmt irgendwann.
> bzw der Nachfolger


Tja, ist echt *******, wenn das Geld nicht reicht... Aber ich kenn das Problem. Ich muss jetzt immer mit der Luxusyacht zu meiner Insel in der Karibik fahren, weil eine Insel mit Flughafen zu teuer war... Aber das dauert so lange und ich werde immer seekrank...

Nein, nur ein Scherz xD

Ich kann endlich mein Auto abholen - das ist seit letzter Woche Dienstag in der Werkstatt, weil mir ja jemand reingefahren ist. Der Verursacher wurde immer noch nicht gefunden. 

Jetzt werden hier alle Parkplätze kostenpflichtig und es gibt offenbar keine Besucherparkplätze in der Nähe. Wenn mich wer besuchen will, muss er 500 Meter laufen. Die haben einfach die Parkplätze an ein privates Unternehmen (das zwar der Stadt gehört, aber es ist trotzdem gewinnorientiert) verschenkt, die damit jetzt Geld machen dürfen. 23,50€ pro Monat für den ersten Stellplatz, 25€ für jeden weiteren.


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Endlich hat es mit den Felgen geklappt... Versandbestätigung bekommen. Dürften nächste Woche da sein... was freu ich mich.


----------



## killer196 (29. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Endlich hat es mit den Felgen geklappt... Versandbestätigung bekommen. Dürften nächste Woche da sein... was freu ich mich.


Was sind es denn für hübsche felgsche?


----------



## winner961 (29. Mai 2015)

Blindx mir ist ein Wildschaden passiert und jetzt heißt es erst mal abwarten. War ein fiat Punto


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

killer196 schrieb:


> Was sind es denn für hübsche felgsche?



XXR-527 8.75J x18 ET20 in Bronze und Federal RSR Reifen in 245/35. 
Haben mich zwar nun deutlich mehr gekostet als ich eigentlich für Felgen ausgeben wollte... aber ich find das aktuell einfach die schönsten Felgen auf dem Markt. Sieht dann in etwa so aus wie der Subi hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer196 (29. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> XXR-527 8.75J x18 ET20 in Bronze und Federal RSR Reifen in 245/35.
> Haben mich zwar nun deutlich mehr gekostet als ich eigentlich für Felgen ausgeben wollte... aber ich find das aktuell einfach die schönsten Felgen auf dem Markt. Sieht dann in etwa so aus wie der Subi hier
> 
> 
> ...


Uh. Oha. Ich glaub ich bin gekommen


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

Die Felgen sehen auf dem Auto echt schick aus. Die Federal RSR 595 ist doch aber ein Semi. Baust du das Auto für Trackdays auf? Weil Semi für Daily ist ja komplett Blödsinn, wenn nicht sogar gefährlich und leichtsinnig. 

Ich hatte jetzt auch die Wahl, da meine Michelin Pilot Sport 2 so langsam ersetzt werden müssen. Jedenfalls hätte ich als Semi den Michelin Pilot Sport CUP 2 in 235/40 R18 bekommen. Das ganze zum Händlerpreis. Hab mich aber dagegen entschieden, weil mir der Reifen zu sportlich und damit im Alltag zu gefährlich und untauglich ist. 

Vermutlich geh ich wieder auf die Michelin Pilot Sport 2. Bester Kompromiss für Alltag.


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Der RSR 595 ist kein Semi Reifen... was daran gefährlich und leichtsinnig ist weißt wohl nur du. Aber auf dich hab ich nach der letzten Aktion eh kein Bock. Sei doch froh wenn ich den billigen Japaner Schrott durch die falsche Reifenwahl in den Acker setze.

Auf dem Skyline fahren wir auch RSR im Alltag... kein Probleme damit.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

Welche Aktion? Du meinst neulich? Das war einer meiner Kumpels, der abends nach feucht fröhlichem Grillgelage mein Handy und somit den Account hier gekapert hatte. Nicht weiter schlimm. Kritisch wirds erst dann, wenn die Jungs WhatsApps an Ex-Freundinnen oder Arbeitskollegen von mir schreiben. 

Der RSR ist im Internet als Semi spezifiziert. Vom Profil her sieht er ja auch eindeutig so aus. Mag sein, dass der im Alltag funktioniert. Bei dem Profil geh ich aber mal davon aus, dass der brüllend laut ist und nicht sehr spritsparend. Richtig gut dürfte der auch erst warm gefahren funktionieren. Das bekommste bei gesetzeskonformer Fahrweise im Straßenverkehr nicht hin. Geschweige denn dem Fahrverhalten im Nassen, besonders, wenn die Dinger etwas abgefahren sind. Aber du hast ja Allrad.


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß aus der Praxis wie der Reifen funktioniert... und das überzeugt mich und viele andere Besitzer im Freundeskreis. Es ist ein UHP Reifen, kein echter Semi Slick.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

Ich wette, die Dinger werden vor allem wegen dem stylischen Profil gekauft und da sie im Vergleich zu anderen Semis recht günstig sind. Im Nordschleifenforum werden die Federals auch gerne als Fetzerals bezeichnet, da sie zur Querrissbildung in der Lauffläche neigen und sich bei entsprechender Fahrweise gerne in ihre Bestandteile auflösen. Von daher wahrscheinlich doch eher mit einem UHP vergleichbar. Sollen auch im Regen garnicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt Theorie gegen Praxis. Fahr die Reifen mal, dann reden wir über Qualität. So macht das wenig Sinn...
Das soll jetzt nicht böse klingen, aber eine Diskussion über Fakten die man irgendwo im Forum mal gelesen hat, gepart mit "soll" und "habe gehört" führt am Ende zu keinem Ergebniss. Wer die Reifen selber mal gefahren ist weiß wie gut/schlecht sie sind. Ich fahre auf der normalen Straße und gelegentlich mal flott über diverse Berg und Tal Strecken. Von daher ist es mir völlig egal wie gut oder schlecht der Reifen von irgendwelchen möchte gern Rennfahrern aus dem Nordschleifenforum beurteilt wird.

Einer meiner besten Freunde fährt sie auf seinem Skyline, mein ehemaliger Chef fährt sie ebenfalls auf einem Skyline und ein weiterer Kumpel auf seinem Golf. Alle sind sehr zufrieden und alle drei Autos bin ich mit den Reifen selber schon gefahren, dass ist für mich wichtiger als irgendwelche Internetaussagen. Es gibt bessere Reifen und es gibt schlechtere Reifen, das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist jedoch kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Mai 2015)

So *gestern Tüv ohne Beanstandung bekommen*, Freude!
Dann nach Hause gefahren, 10 km vor meiner Haustür an einer Ampel gestanden......und auf einmal konnte ich mein Bremspedal bis zum Bodenblech durchdrücken!
"Pumpend-bremsend" hab ichs bis vor die Haustür geschafft, ein Blick unter das Auto --> Bremsflüssigkeit tritt hinten aus.
Jetzt lasse ich die Kiste nachher zu einer Werkstatt schleppen, fahren ist mir zu gefährlich...
Ich meine die Kosten werden sich in Grenzen halten, Abschleppen geht über Schutzbrief......und eine Bremsleitung kostet auch nicht die Welt....aber trotzdem, SUPER ärgerlich!


----------



## Beam39 (29. Mai 2015)

Die Frage is halt wieviel Bremsflüssigkeit ausgelaufen ist, und wenns schon länger her is dass die mal gewechselt wurde würd ichs auch gleich wechseln lassen und prüfen lassen ob die anderen Leitungen passen.

Glaub mir, ich hab die wildesten Dinge beim TÜV erlebt. Das letzte mal mit meinem 5er hat er mir nen Querlenker beanstandet. Beim zweiten Check hab ich den TÜV dann bekommen. Als ich ihn dann paar Tage später auf der Bühne hatte hab ich gesehen dass vorne rechts und hinten links die Bremsleitungen völlig porös und durchgenudelt waren, das muss man sich mal vorstellen.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

@Riverna: Klingt schlüssig.  Ich werde mir mal noch die Pilot Super Sport anschauen. Paar Millimeter hab ich noch. Und eine Reifenwahl will gut überdacht sein.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Mai 2015)

@Beam39

Gewechselt habe ich sie (lassen) vor 10 Monaten.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wie die Leitungen aussehen, vielleicht hat der Typ auch nur was "abgerüttelt"....naja mal sehen.
Reperatur findet am Montag statt, da die Werkstatt gerade "den Hof voll hat". Somit ist auch noch meine Frau angenervt, weil sie morgen zu Ikea wollte...und genervte Frauen --> nerven!


----------



## Beam39 (29. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Beam39
> 
> Gewechselt habe ich sie (lassen) vor 10 Monaten.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wie die Leitungen aussehen, vielleicht hat der Typ auch nur was "abgerüttelt"....naja mal sehen.
> Reperatur findet am Montag statt, da die Werkstatt gerade "den Hof voll hat". Somit ist auch noch meine Frau angenervt, weil sie morgen zu Ikea wollte...und genervte Frauen --> nerven!



Kauf ihr ne Tasche


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Bin gerade seit zwei Wochen das erste mal wieder den Almera gefahren... alter falter was ein Kackstuhl.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich wette, die Dinger werden vor allem wegen dem stylischen Profil gekauft und da sie im Vergleich zu anderen Semis recht günstig sind. Im Nordschleifenforum werden die Federals auch gerne als Fetzerals bezeichnet, da sie zur Querrissbildung in der Lauffläche neigen und sich bei entsprechender Fahrweise gerne in ihre Bestandteile auflösen. Von daher wahrscheinlich doch eher mit einem UHP vergleichbar. Sollen auch im Regen garnicht so schlecht sein.



Das machen die nur bei sehr stark motorisierten Fahrzeugen.
Ansonsten sind die P/L mäßig top. 
Der Federal sowie die AD08R von Yokohama und ähnliche Reifen sind EHP Reifen. Quasi das Mittelding zwischen Semi und UHP.
Ich werde die Federals auch auf meinem E36 fahren, entweder 225 oder 235 rundum.
Zu beachten ist, das solche Reifen nur mit viel Sturz ihre Vorteile ausspielen.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

Ja. Preislich sind die echt gut. Grad mal im erst besten Reifenshop gekuckt. In 235/40 R18 rund 125 € das Stück ist wirklich preiswert. PKW-Sommerreifen Federal | reifen.com - Markenreifen, KomplettrÃ¤der und Felgen richtig gÃ¼nstig

Im gleichen Shop würde ich für die von mir favorisierten Michelin Pilot Super Sport in 235/40 R18 über 200 € kosten. 

PKW-Sommerreifen MICHELIN | reifen.com - Markenreifen, KomplettrÃ¤der und Felgen richtig gÃ¼nstig

Die Frage ist halt, welcher Reifen besser ist, und ob der Michelin den Aufpreis von 80€ wert ist?


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Fraglich ist eher ob bei deiner Leistung und deinem Fahrprofil (laut deiner Aussage) überhaupt so ein guter Reifen von nöten ist.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

Welchen Reifen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Generell... einer aus dem Mittlerenpreissegment würde es vermutlich genau so tun. Den Federal bekommst du bei 80km/h auf der Landstraße nicht warm und bei deinem OEM Fahrwerk ist eh zu wenig Sturz vorhanden. Und der Michelin wird auch nicht benötigt wenn man im Schleichtemp über die Landstraße eiert. Auf meinem Mazda sind z.B. die Federal SS595 drauf und die Kiste wird deutlich flotter bewegt bei mehr Leistung und die Reifen sind da im Leben nie das Problem.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

Der Super Sport ist der Nachfolger von dem Pilot Sport 2, den ich aktuell aufem Auto hab und der funktioniert sehr gut. Leider wird der nicht mehr hergestellt. Gibt zwar jetzt den Pilot Sport 3, aber der ist wesentlich schlechter bzw. unsportlicher und kein UHP mehr sondern ein sportlicher Sommerreifen. Da ich ab und an auf der Nos bin, will ich schon ein Reifen, der nicht nach ner Runde in die Knie geht, aber der auch im Alltag sicher ist und unter allen Umständen gut funktioniert. Da ist der Super Sport der beste Kompromiss. 

Renault rüstet optional das Auto ab Werk auch mit Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 aus, aber das wäre mir viel zu extrem und für mich als Ottonormalfahrer sinnlos. 

PKW-Sommerreifen MICHELIN | reifen.com - Markenreifen, KomplettrÃ¤der und Felgen richtig gÃ¼nstig


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja. Preislich sind die echt gut. Grad mal im erst besten Reifenshop gekuckt. In 235/40 R18 rund 125 € das Stück ist wirklich preiswert. PKW-Sommerreifen Federal | reifen.com - Markenreifen, KomplettrÃ¤der und Felgen richtig gÃ¼nstig
> 
> Im gleichen Shop würde ich für die von mir favorisierten Michelin Pilot Super Sport in 235/40 R18 über 200 € kosten.
> 
> ...



Ich würde dir den Yokohama AD08R empfehlen 
Auf welcher Felgenbreite fährst du die Reifen ? Falls 8J, da reicht dann auch ein 225er auf, da die AD08R sehr breit bauen (wie 235-245er Reifen)


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Ok wenn du ab und zu auf der Nordschleife bist, rentiert sich ein sehr guter Reifen eventuell. Wie gesagt auf dem Mazda habe ich den Federal SS595 Evo und bin damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden und das obwohl er wirklich eher zu den LowBudget Reifen gehört. Und den hab ich auch schon das eine oder andere mal über die Landstraße geschruppt. Leider steht sich die Karre trotzdem die Reifen eckig... eigentlich schade.

Mittlerweile bin ich schon am überlegen den Wagen zu verkaufen... aber leider bezahlt niemand die Arbeit und die Teile die man investiert hat. Und am Ende den Wagen für 2500Euro zu verkloppen... dafür macht er einfach zuviel Spaß wenn man ihn mal bewegt. Und wo findet man schon 170PS 2.5L bei nur 1100 Kilo Kampfgewicht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2015)

Also auf der normalen Straße würde ich keine Semis oder UHP fahren. Dafür regnet es in Deutschland einfach zu viel. Ob man einen UHP fahren muss um im Grenzbereich vieleicht 2, maximal 3 km/h mehr Kurvengeschwindigkeit rauszuholen, wenn man eh nur zum Spaß fährt... Naja muss jeder selber wissen. Auch mit Sommerreifen kann man Querbeschleunigungen von 1G+ erreichen. Es fühlt sich dann vielleicht nicht so "sicher" an aber ist trotzdem ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt die RSR 595 sind bei Regen absolut Top und sogar besser als der kleine Bruder.
Bei Regen fahre ich eh zu 90% mit dem Almera durch die Gegend... von daher ist mir das herzlich mops.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2015)

Bei Regen absolut top lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Gegen einen normalen Sommerreifen kann der nicht viel ausrichten. Ich hab ja gesehen wie die Leute mit ihren UHP und Semis auf der Nordschleife im Regen rumgerutscht sind und trotz der 3-fachen Motorleistung nicht hinterher kamen. Ich bezweifel das man da im Regen 180 mit fahren kann.


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2015)

Du musst den Reifen ja nicht fahren, meine Priorität bei Reifen liegt nicht darin 180km/h bei Regen zu fahren... aber fahr du ruhig mal 180km/h im Regen. Passt schon...


----------



## BlindxDeath (29. Mai 2015)

Mit toyo r1r ist regen recht uncool.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> aber fahr du ruhig mal 180km/h im Regen. Passt schon...



Mit seinem Allrad teilt er quasi die Fluten. Sozusagen wie Moses damals. 

Wenn UHPs oder Semis im Regen gut wären, hätte der Hersteller was falsch gemacht. Um so besser die Dinger im Trockenen sind, um so schlechter müssen sie ja im Nassen sein. Für einen guten Semi wäre dann ein sehr schlechtes Nasshandling ein Qualitätsmerkmal. Im Endeffekt gehts ja ne den Dinger darum, dass sie sich maximal einem Slick annähern mit einem letzten Rest Alltagsnutzen um auf eigener Achse zu Trackdays, etc. fahren zu können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Mai 2015)

Naja, ein Pirelli PZero ist bei Nässe und Trockenheit sehr sehr gut.
Und die AD08R verdrängen auch massig Wasser. Hatte mit denen noch nie, auch nur ansatzweise Aquaplaning.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn man nicht wie nen Bekloppter über die Bahn schießt dürfte jeder halbwegs gute Reifen jegliches Aquaplaning verhindern. Finds sowieso irre wenn auf der Bahn manchmal welche bei extremem Regen mit +200 auf der AB brettern, frag mich was da nur los is bei denen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2015)

Weiches Gummi kann man ja mit brauchbarem Profil kombinieren. Hält zwar nicht lange, sollte aber bei Nässe wie im Trockenen prima haften.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2015)

@Mr-C-King: Sind halt ein Kompromiss. Dann hat sich Pirelli halt entschieden, auf den letzten Rest Trockenhandling zu pfeiffen. Zu Gunsten von mehr Profil und mehr Profiltiefe. Nur weil dich die Pneus im Nassen nicht im Stich lassen, bedeutet ja nicht, dass im Trocknen nicht noch mehr geht. 

Mit Dunlop Direzzas bsw. dürfte im Regen alles über 70 km/h lebensgefährlich sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> @Mr-C-King: Sind halt ein Kompromiss. Dann hat sich Pirelli halt entschieden, auf den letzten Rest Trockenhandling zu pfeiffen. Zu Gunsten von mehr Profil und mehr Profiltiefe. Nur weil dich die Pneus im Nassen nicht im Stich lassen, bedeutet ja nicht, dass im Trocknen nicht noch mehr geht.
> 
> Mit Dunlop Direzzas bsw. dürfte im Regen alles über 70 km/h lebensgefährlich sein.



Die Pirellis lassen selbst bei Trockenheit fast alle UHPs alt aussehen. Die Gummimischung ist da entscheidend.
Die AD08R haben wiederum eine andere Mischung, die erst bei Belastung anfängt enormen Grip aufzubauen, fühlt sich so an, als ob man einen Schalter umlegt  . Belastet man den Reifen nicht, ist dieser so weich wie ein normaler UHP und verschleißt deshalb auch relativ wenig.


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mit seinem Allrad teilt er quasi die Fluten. Sozusagen wie Moses damals.



Der Typ ist einfach... naja lassen wir es...



Beam39 schrieb:


> frag mich was da nur los is bei denen.



Frag doch mal den Hobbyschumi hier. Der gehört doch auch zu den Leuten die sich so verhalten...


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Mai 2015)

Auf was muss man eurer Meinung nach bei gebrauchten 130 achten? Kann man die auch mit jenseits der 100k Km noch kaufen? Was haben die für Kinderkrankheiten?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Mai 2015)

Was sind den 130 ?


----------



## s-icon (30. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Tja, ist echt *******, wenn das Geld nicht reicht... Aber ich kenn das Problem. Ich muss jetzt immer mit der Luxusyacht zu meiner Insel in der Karibik fahren, weil eine Insel mit Flughafen zu teuer war... Aber das dauert so lange und ich werde immer seekrank...



Ja 
Gestern hat mich der  Händler angerufen und mittgeteilt, dass 2 Quoten nächstes Jahr für den Cayman GT4 frei geworden sind
Eigentlich wäre der GT4 eine bessere Geldandlage als der Boxster


----------



## Verminaard (30. Mai 2015)

*s-icon* 	 , kauf dir doch das was dir Spass macht.
Alles andere waere nicht sinvoll mMn.

Ich fuer meinen Teil bin ein begeisteter Oben Ohne Fahrer


----------



## s-icon (30. Mai 2015)

Oben ohne gefällt mir besser.
Aber der GT4 ist halt limitiert und so


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, ein Pirelli PZero ist bei Nässe und Trockenheit sehr sehr gut.
> Und die AD08R verdrängen auch massig Wasser. Hatte mit denen noch nie, auch nur ansatzweise Aquaplaning.


Ein PZero ist ja auch ein Sommerreifen. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht wie nen Bekloppter über die Bahn  schießt dürfte jeder halbwegs gute Reifen jegliches Aquaplaning  verhindern. Finds sowieso irre wenn auf der Bahn manchmal welche bei  extremem Regen mit +200 auf der AB brettern, frag mich was da nur los is  bei denen.


200+ ist bei leichtem Regen möglich. Bei normalem Regen ist ~180 km/h möglich. Bei Platzregen kann man logischer Weise manchmal auch nur 60-80, weil die Sicht nicht mehr hergibt. Wenn so hohe Geschwindigkeiten im Regen nicht möglich wären, dann könnten Autorennen ja nur bei Sonnenschein stattfinden.

Wenn man nicht irgendwelche Chinareifen mit 2mm Profil fährt, kann man gefahrlos so flott fahren ohne Aquaplaning. Ich verstehe nicht warum alle so viel Angst vor Regen haben. Klar ist der Grip leicht reduziert aber es ist genauso berechenbar wie trockene Straße. Es ist ja kein Eis oder irgendwelche Betriebsflüssigkeiten.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was sind den 130 ?


Es gibt da einen Hersteller aus München... irgendwas mit B glaub ich, der stellt diese Fahrzeuge wohl her.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Mai 2015)

Willst du das was dir Spass macht oder ein Statussymbol/Wertanlage?

Stell dir selbst mal diese Frage.

Inwieweit waere der GT4 ueberhaupt eine Wertanlage wenn du benutzt?
Mir persoenlich waere limitiert oder nicht sowas von Schnurz.
Hauptsache ich hab Spass an dem Fahrzeug.

Waere ich allerings in der Lage mir sowas in die Garage zu stellen, und das Teil so zu erhalten wie bekommen, wuerd ich vielleicht anders denken.

Kommt halt drauf an was du genau machen willst


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich fuer meinen Teil bin ein begeisteter Oben Ohne Fahrer



Schade das Frauen das meistens nicht sind


----------



## s-icon (30. Mai 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an was du genau machen willst



Ich will ein Auto, dass spaß macht
Mal das Wochenende drüber schlafen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein PZero ist ja auch ein Sommerreifen.



Ja, aber aus der Kategorie UHP.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 200+ ist bei leichtem Regen möglich. Bei normalem Regen ist ~180 km/h möglich. Bei Platzregen kann man logischer Weise manchmal auch nur 60-80, weil die Sicht nicht mehr hergibt.



Kommt halt auch drauf an, wie breit die Reifen sind. Aber solange es nicht aus Eimern gießt, fahre ich eigentlich auch immer recht zügig.
Falls du Sichtprobleme hast -> Scheibenversiegelung.
Da hat man den Vorteil, je mehr es Regnet, desto besser die Sicht.
Und ab ~140km/h sieht man auf der Scheibe gar nicht mehr, dass es regnet 



s-icon schrieb:


> Ich will ein Auto, dass spaß macht
> Mal das Wochenende drüber schlafen.



Falls das eh ein zweit bzw Drittwagen wird, vielleicht einen Caterham (Supersport R z.B.) ?
Sowas macht auf alle Fälle Spaß.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schade das Frauen das meistens nicht sind



War klar 





s-icon schrieb:


> Ich will ein Auto, dass spaß macht
> Mal das Wochenende drüber schlafen.



Dann hat sich doch dein Problem erledigt. Stellt sich die Frage ob GT4 oder nicht GT4 erst gar nicht.



Weil das Thema Reifen hier gerade besprochen wird.
Haette gern naechste Saison neue Sommerreifen. Laut Werkstatt sind meine noch in Ordnung, aber die Geraeusche die die Dinger verursachen find ich nicht mehr ganz so toll.
Was waere denn eine Emfpehlung? Aktuell ist drauf: Pirelli P7 235/45/ R17  94W
Bin kein Rennfahrer. Ab und an, wenn es die Autobahn hergibt, dann schon ausfahren, aber fuer schnelles Kurvenfahren ist mein Fahrzeug sowieso nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, aber aus der Kategorie UHP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P ZEROâ„¢ | PKW Sportlich Sommerreifen | Pirelli

Pirelli sagt selber das der PZero ein Sommerreifen ist.


Naja es ist ja meist nicht der Wischer, sondern die Gischt, die einem die Sicht nimmt.


----------



## Seabound (30. Mai 2015)

Die Pirelli P Zero hatte ich auchmal ins Auge gefasst. Jedoch soll der Tyre Wear bei denen sehr hoch sein. Aufem Megane sollen die, je nach Fahrweise, bereits nach 10 000 KM durch sein.


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2015)

Ein guter Reifen mit sehr viel Traktion wird nie sehr lange halten. Meine Federal SS 595 waren auch nach knapp 15.000 Kilometer fertig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Pirelli P Zero hatte ich auchmal ins Auge gefasst. Jedoch soll der Tyre Wear bei denen sehr hoch sein. Aufem Megane sollen die, je nach Fahrweise, bereits nach 10 000 KM durch sein.


Je länger der Reifen hält, desto weniger Grip hat er. Dann musst du  Michelin Anti-Spritverbrauch Reifen kaufen, die sind hart wie ein Stein,  halten aber so lange bis der wegen Rissen nicht mehr durch den Tüv  geht. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil das Thema Reifen hier gerade besprochen wird.
> Haette gern naechste Saison neue Sommerreifen. Laut Werkstatt sind meine  noch in Ordnung, aber die Geraeusche die die Dinger verursachen find  ich nicht mehr ganz so toll.
> Was waere denn eine Emfpehlung? Aktuell ist drauf: Pirelli P7 235/45/ R17  94W
> Bin kein Rennfahrer. Ab und an, wenn es die Autobahn hergibt, dann schon  ausfahren, aber fuer schnelles Kurvenfahren ist mein Fahrzeug sowieso  nicht ausgelegt.


Die SportContact 5 sind relativ leise und reichen dir von Grip her auf jeden Fall aus. Im nassen sind die wirklich klasse.


----------



## Klutten (30. Mai 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Braucht jemand von euch zufällig 225/45R17 Reifen?



Auch wenn ein Angebot hier im Thread die eigentlichen Waren des Marktplatzes oft verfehlt, iat es nicht erlaubt. Entferne die Passage bitte und denke zukünftig daran. Interessierte finden so ein Angebot auch im Marktplatz wieder!


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2015)

Man kann es auch überetreiben... 
Als ob ich Reifen in einem PC Forum anbieten werde... wollte jemandem nur einen gefallen tun. Dann werf ich sie halt weg...


----------



## Klutten (30. Mai 2015)

Gefallen hin oder her, die Marktplatzregeln sind überall gültig und daher auch für alle hier verbindlich. Wenn du es nicht verstehen kannst, dass sich Leute daran stören, kann ich das nicht beeinflußen. Du hast die Regeln akzeptiert, also sollte es nicht so schwer sein, so eine Kleinigkeit zu beachten.


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2015)

Es ist schon lange gelöscht...


----------



## Verminaard (30. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die SportContact 5 sind relativ leise und reichen dir von Grip her auf jeden Fall aus. Im nassen sind die wirklich klasse.




Danke schonmal


----------



## Seabound (30. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Je länger der Reifen hält, desto weniger Grip hat er. Dann musst du  Michelin Anti-Spritverbrauch Reifen kaufen, die sind hart wie ein Stein,  halten aber so lange bis der wegen Rissen nicht mehr durch den Tüv  geht.



Oh du guter Gott. Es gibt für das Auto auch Reifen, die von der Performance ähnlich gut oder besser sind, als die P Zero, nur mit weniger Verschleiß. Es geht nicht um den Reifenverbrauch per se sondern um den Reifenverbrauch im Vergleich zu konkurrenzfähigen Produkten. Und da steht der Pirelli wohl am schlechtesten da.


----------



## s-icon (30. Mai 2015)

Ich habe die Pirelli P Zero Nero vom Händler aufgezogen bekommen.
Wieso sollten das keine Sommerreifen sein?


----------



## Seabound (30. Mai 2015)

Wer behauptet dass denn?


----------



## s-icon (30. Mai 2015)

> Falls das eh ein zweit bzw Drittwagen wird, vielleicht einen Caterham (Supersport R z.B.) ?
> Sowas macht auf alle Fälle Spaß.





Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann hat sich doch dein Problem erledigt. Stellt sich die Frage ob GT4 oder nicht GT4 erst gar nicht.



Caterham eher nicht, es ist zwar ein Drittwagen sollte aber trotzdem vollkommen alltagstauglich sein.
Montag hab ich ein Termin zum Kaffee mit dem Verkäufer, eine Art "Krisensitzung".
Er meinte er hat was für mich auf Lager und er kennt mich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die SportContact 5 sind relativ leise und reichen dir von Grip her auf jeden Fall aus. Im nassen sind die wirklich klasse.


Leise kann ich auf jeden Fall bestätigen. Ich bin immer wieder positiv überrascht wenn sie im Sommer wieder drauf dürfen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2015)

Bin bis jetzt mit meinen P Zero zufrieden, nur über den Verschleiss kann ich nach 2 Monaten nicht viel sagen.
Grundsätzlich kommt es ja auch drauf, wie man fährt.
Habe früher teilweise nach einer Saison die Reifen durchgehabt, aber halt auch nur die zwei vorne, hinten war vielleicht nen mm runter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Pirelli P Zero hatte ich auchmal ins Auge gefasst. Jedoch soll der Tyre Wear bei denen sehr hoch sein. Aufem Megane sollen die, je nach Fahrweise, bereits nach 10 000 KM durch sein.



Bei meinem 1er hatten die PZeros beim Verkauf noch 4mm Profil (Laufleistung 20k km).



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> P ZEROâ„¢ | PKW Sportlich Sommerreifen | Pirelli
> 
> Pirelli sagt selber das der PZero ein Sommerreifen ist.



Jeder UHP ist ein Sommerreifen ^^
In den Testberichten wird er immer als UHP aufgeführt und auch gegen andere UHPs getestet (z.B. in der SportAuto)
In der neuesten SportAuto wird er ja sogar mit Semis verglichen (Pilot Sport CUP2, Dunlop Sportmaxx Race, PZero,  PZero Trofeo R)
Fazit vom PZero: "Extrem hohes Gripniveau und kurze Bremswege auf Nässe, präzise und zielgenau fahrbarer Reifen mit sicherem, breiten Grenzbereich"


----------



## Birdy84 (30. Mai 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen Hersteller aus München... irgendwas mit B glaub ich, der stellt diese Fahrzeuge wohl her.


Genau, diese Art KFZ meinte ich. Kann jemand etwas (qualifiziertes) zu dem 1er sagen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Jeder UHP ist ein Sommerreifen ^^
> In den Testberichten wird er immer als UHP aufgeführt und auch gegen andere UHPs getestet (z.B. in der SportAuto)
> In der neuesten SportAuto wird er ja sogar mit Semis verglichen (Pilot Sport CUP2, Dunlop Sportmaxx Race, PZero,  PZero Trofeo R)
> Fazit vom PZero: "Extrem hohes Gripniveau und kurze Bremswege auf Nässe, präzise und zielgenau fahrbarer Reifen mit sicherem, breiten Grenzbereich"



Naja ich sehe das eher so:

Sommerreifen = Reifen der sowohl im trockenen, als auch im nassen geht
UHP = Reifen mit weniger Profil, der bei Regen nicht doll ist aber noch fahrbar
Semi Slick = Hat sporadisch noch Profil, damit er laut STVZO legal zu fahren ist, allerdings liegt man im Graben, wenn in 2km Entfernung ein Regenschauer vorbeigezogen ist.

Naja der PZero wird wohl so ein Mischding sein. Bin gespannt ob es irgendwann die profillosen Intermeds auch auf der Straße geben wird. Die würde ich echt gerne mal fahren. Ich glaube Michelin ist der einzige, der die im Moment herstellt. Diese Mischung in Verbindung mit Rillenprofil von Sommerreifen muss göttlich im Regen sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Genau, diese Art KFZ meinte ich. Kann jemand etwas (qualifiziertes) zu dem 1er sagen?



Ein paar mehr Infos wären gut (vFL oder FL ?)


----------



## Riverna (31. Mai 2015)

Ich persönlich kann jetzt nicht nachvollziehen wieso so viele Leute auf dem PZero schwören... vielleicht liegt es am Auto, aber auf dem Turbo MR2 ist der Reifen eigentlich auch nicht wirklich besser als alle anderen Reifen. Wenn es regnet hat der Reifen auch deutliche Schwächen und relativ wenig Traktion. Aber eventuell liegt das auch am Auto... die Kiste hat eh wenig Traktion dafür das soviel Gewicht auf der Hinterachse wirkt.


----------



## BlindxDeath (31. Mai 2015)

Das Thema ist doch wie mit dem Öl...
Sind doch so sachen, worüber man nicht diskutieren muss.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Mai 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doch wie mit dem Öl...
> Sind doch so sachen, worüber man nicht diskutieren muss.



Meine Worte, deswegen sag ich ja: Einfach qualitativ gute Reifen nehmen, dann ist man sowohl im Trockenen als auch im Feuchten auf der sicheren Seite. 

Ich würd mir auf nen Daily niemals Semislicks oder son Quatsch raufziehen, wozu auch? Die paar Male die man dann damit aufm Track unterwegs is in Relation zu dem wofür sie eigentlich genutzt werden und welche Nachteile sie mir dort bringen.. Nicht lohnenswert. 

Vor allem fährt man Track in erster Linie um Spaß zu haben, und den wird man mit jedem guten Sommerreifen haben können.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Infos wären gut (vFL oder FL ?)


Geldbedingt (~12000€) kommt wohl nur die alte Variante in Frage.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

UHP ist für mich ein Sommerreifen der sehr sportlich ist.
Semislicks sind für mich Reifen die höchstens 5mm Profil haben, so gut wie kein Profil und vielleicht 2-4 kleine Rillen für die Wasserverdrängung haben.
Einmal UHP und einmal Semislick


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Geldbedingt (~12000€) kommt wohl nur die alte Variante in Frage.



Technisch gesehen gibt es eigentlich keine Schwächen. Der Motor ist grundsolide.
Ansonsten nur die typischen, kleinen 1er "Schwächen".
Kannst du denn nicht noch etwas an Geld zusammensparen ? 
Weil der vFL von der Materialwahl und Verarbeitungsqualität nicht so der Bringer ist und du den 130i als FL später auch wieder besser verkauft bekommst.
Ansonsten ist mM nach ein Muss an Ausstattung: Sportsitze, Klimaautomatik, Xenon und Navi. Damit wird man später auch immer Käufer finden


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Geldbedingt (~12000€) kommt wohl nur die alte Variante in Frage.



Benziner oder Diesel wegen J.Laufleistung.
Limo oder Coupe?
Sonderausstatung?


----------



## Beam39 (31. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Geldbedingt (~12000€) kommt wohl nur die alte Variante in Frage.



Wenns nen Diesel werden soll auf jeden Fall den 120D. Sehr durchzugsstarker und robuster Motor. Für 12k gibts aber auch 130i' s .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Benziner oder Diesel wegen J.Laufleistung.
> Limo oder Coupe?
> Sonderausstatung?



Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde 130i genannt, also ein Hatch.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Benziner oder Diesel wegen J.Laufleistung.
> Limo oder Coupe?
> Sonderausstatung?





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein paar Seiten vorher wurde 130i genannt, also ein Hatch.


Genau. Sonderausstattung ist zweitrangig.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen gibt es eigentlich keine Schwächen. Der Motor ist grundsolide.
> Ansonsten nur die typischen, kleinen 1er "Schwächen".
> Kannst du denn nicht noch etwas an Geld zusammensparen ?
> Weil der vFL von der Materialwahl und Verarbeitungsqualität nicht so der  Bringer ist und du den 130i als FL später auch wieder besser verkauft  bekommst.
> Ansonsten ist mM nach ein Muss an Ausstattung: Sportsitze,  Klimaautomatik, Xenon und Navi. Damit wird man später auch immer Käufer  finden


Danke dafür!
Was sind denn typische 1er Schwächen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Danke dafür!
> Was sind denn typische 1er Schwächen?



Wenn die schon richtung 100k oder mehr gelaufen haben, sollte man die ganzen Gelenke, Buchsen etc. an der VA prüfen, da die VA aufwenig konstruiert ist.
Am besten prüfbar auf Kopfsteinpflaster.
Das war's aber auch schon. Ansonsten gibt es keine typischen Schwächen


----------



## fatlace (31. Mai 2015)

Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht so genau mit den 1er aus.
Gibts die 130i mit N53 Motoren?
kenne die jetzt nur mit N52 und der ist soweit wirklich fast Problemlos.
Das Vanos Systeme spinnt bei denen gerne mal, aber das ist häufig schon erledigt wen man die Magnetventile vom Ein/Auslass wechseln lässt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Gibts die 130i mit N53 Motoren?



Nee, nur mit den N52.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn die schon richtung 100k oder mehr gelaufen haben, sollte man die ganzen Gelenke, Buchsen etc. an der VA prüfen, da die VA aufwenig konstruiert ist.
> Am besten prüfbar auf Kopfsteinpflaster.


Wie mach sich das bemerkbar?


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das war's aber auch schon. Ansonsten gibt es keine typischen Schwächen


Das ist ja sehr gut. 
Welche Wartungsarbeiten werden bei um die 100k Km fällig?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Mai 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie mach sich das bemerkbar?



Durch übermäßig starke Poltergeräusche.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Welche Wartungsarbeiten werden bei um die 100k Km fällig?



Eigentlich nur übliche Verschleißteile (Bremse, Reifen) sowie Serviceumfänge (Öl, Zündkerzen, Bremsflüssigkeit, etc.)
Stoßdämpfer halten grob geschätzt 140k km.


----------



## Riverna (31. Mai 2015)

Seit gestern fährt der S13 bei uns aus der Halle endlich mit Schaltgetriebe... macht schon unglaublich Spaß der Koffer und das obwohl er aktuell nur mit 0.8bar bei 200PS läuft. Hätte irgendwie auch Bock auf so ein Teil, aber erstens der Motor und zweitens noch ein Auto neben dem Subi, Mazda und Almera? 

Reisbrennen wird dieses Jahr der Hammer... Skyline R33, 200SX S13, MR2 Turbo und mein Subi. Jetzt brauch ich eigentlich nur noch jemand der mit meinem Mazda hin eiert...


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2015)

Hatte heute das erste mal nen "Problem" mit dem 335i. Als ich durchgedrückt habe zum Beschleunigen, kam 2sek. später die Fehlermeldung "Motorstörung/ Leistungsverlust", rangefahren, Motor an aus -> auf die AB und 40km Volllast, keine Störung mehr, allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl als ob er ein wenig länger gebraucht hat bis zur Vmax. kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein. Er is aber sauber in den Begrenzer bei Tacho 260 gelaufen.

Ich glaub ich muss die Einlassventile zeitnah reinigen lassen


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. Juni 2015)

Der 525eta den ich mir dienstag anschauen wollte, wurde verkauft


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Aber schon mutig einfach weiter Vollgas zu fahren wenn der Motor eine Störung angezeigt hat


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2015)

Naja wiegesagt, nachdem ich den Motor neustartete war alles wieder wie vorher und ich wollte halt gucken obs nochmal passiert oder sich was verändert hat und ganz ehrlich: Ich lass es lieber jetzt drauf ankommen dass was kaputtgeht als wenn es nach nem halben Jahr passiert und ich dann auch keinen Anspruch mehr auf Gewährleistung habe.

Der Händler meinte zwar er hat ne Garantie abgeschlossen und schickt sie mir zu aber solang ich nichts in den Händen habe muss ich auf die Gewährleistung setzen.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Ansich ist deine Denkweise schon richtig, wobei ein Händler sich bei sowas immer irgendwie Rausreden kann wenn er das möchte. Hab das im Bekanntenkreis leider schon viel zu oft gesehen. Der Betreiber von dem Restaurant neben unserer Halle hat sich zum Beispiel Anfang letzten Jahres einen Toyota Corolla gekauft, die Kiste hatte 80.000 Kilometer runter und war 7 Jahre alt. Inspektion alles rum und dran wurde an dem Wagen vom Verkäufer (Autohaus) gemacht. Nach 3 Monaten hatte das Teil einen Motorschaden, ein riesen Lock im Motorblock und ein Kolben der das Sonnenlicht bewunderte. Der Besitzer vom Restaurant hat schlussendlich gar nichts bekommen weil sich der Händler mit der blöden Ausrede rausredetet hat das der Wagen angeblich gewerblich genutzt wurde und das nur weil er über die Firma angemeldet war. Dabei ist es definitiv das Privatauto gewesen... für mich persönlich ist es irrelevant ob Privatwagen oder nicht. Weil der Kolben hat da nichts zu suchen und nach 3 Monaten und knapp 4.000 Kilometer steht für mich ausser Frage ob der Händler da in der Pflicht ist oder nicht. 

Deutschland halt mit seinen Gesetzen... deswegen wäre ich da vorsichtig mit dem "Lieber jetzt als später"


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2015)

Ein Kollege in der Ausbildung hat damals seinen E46 direkt nach dem Kauf den ganzen Tag über Kopfsteinpflaster gejagt und sich anschließend vom Verkäufer ein neues Fahrwerk abgeholt.


----------



## Affliction (1. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ansich ist deine Denkweise schon richtig, wobei ein Händler sich bei sowas immer irgendwie Rausreden kann wenn er das möchte. Hab das im Bekanntenkreis leider schon viel zu oft gesehen. Der Betreiber von dem Restaurant neben unserer Halle hat sich zum Beispiel Anfang letzten Jahres einen Toyota Corolla gekauft, die Kiste hatte 80.000 Kilometer runter und war 7 Jahre alt. Inspektion alles rum und dran wurde an dem Wagen vom Verkäufer (Autohaus) gemacht. Nach 3 Monaten hatte das Teil einen Motorschaden, ein riesen Lock im Motorblock und ein Kolben der das Sonnenlicht bewunderte. Der Besitzer vom Restaurant hat schlussendlich gar nichts bekommen weil sich der Händler mit der blöden Ausrede rausredetet hat das der Wagen angeblich gewerblich genutzt wurde und das nur weil er über die Firma angemeldet war. Dabei ist es definitiv das Privatauto gewesen... für mich persönlich ist es irrelevant ob Privatwagen oder nicht. Weil der Kolben hat da nichts zu suchen und nach 3 Monaten und knapp 4.000 Kilometer steht für mich ausser Frage ob der Händler da in der Pflicht ist oder nicht.
> 
> Deutschland halt mit seinen Gesetzen... deswegen wäre ich da vorsichtig mit dem "Lieber jetzt als später"



Hätte er den wagen als Privatperson gekauft, hätte er garantiert mehr bezahlt und der Händler wäre ihm sicher, mit seinem Problem, entgegen gekommen. 
Wenn er den wagen überwiegend privat genutzt hat, hat er sich sogar strafbar gemacht (steuerhinterziehung). Und das ist JEDEM gewerbetreibenden bewusst!
Also bei solchen Aussagen bitte immer bedenken, es ist ein geben und nehmen.
Ps.: das bei gewerbetreibenden keine sachmangelhaftung besteht hat einen grund.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Er hat ihn als Privatperson gekauft und ihn als Privatwagen über die Firma laufen lassen. Ich habe nie gesagt das er ihn gewerblich genutzt hat...


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Kollege in der Ausbildung hat damals seinen E46 direkt nach dem Kauf den ganzen Tag über Kopfsteinpflaster gejagt und sich anschließend vom Verkäufer ein neues Fahrwerk abgeholt.




Warum sollte man sowas machen?


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2015)

Naja, bei mir gibts nichts womit er sich ausreden kann. Vorbesitzer war Privat und verkauft hat es mir das Autohaus (weder im Auftrag noch sonst irgendwie). Die ersten 6 Monate ist er gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet zu haften wenn er mir als Autohaus das Fahrzeug verkauft hat.

Naja, wie auch immer.

War beim Freundlichen, Fehlerspeicher hat nichts ergeben. Der  meinte dass sowas hin und wieder sporadisch vorkommen kann und ich das nächste Mal, falls das nochmal passieren sollte, mit dem Fehler reinfahre weil sie dann auslesen können.

Er hat gefragt ob der Wagen sonst irgendwie rumzickt beim Starten, Beschleunigen oder im Leerlauf weil das ein Indiz für die HDP, Injektoren oder Zündspulen sein könnte. Is bei mir aber alles nich der Fall. Ich hab damit gerechnet dass er mir heute Morgen beim Kaltstarten orgelt oder unruhig läuft aber nichts..

Ich hab vorhin nen Kollegen gefragt der auch mal 335i gefahren ist, er meinte er hatte das Selbe damals gehabt und er musste auch mit dem Fehler reinfahren im Notprogramm. Er meinte bei ihm warens die Magnetventile wenn er sich recht erinnert, er schaut in seine Rechnungen und gibt mir bescheid.

Mal gucken was draus wird


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, findet eig. in dem Thread eine Kaufberatung zu Autos statt?


----------



## winner961 (1. Juni 2015)

Ja was möchtest du wissen ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2015)

Noch ne Frage zur Gewährleistung beim Kauf vom Händler: Ist es eigentlich egal wie "groß" der Autohändler ist ? Müssen die immer ne Gewährleistung geben, solange das Auto nicht im Auftrag oder als Baslerfahrzeug verkauft wird ?


----------



## s-icon (1. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Montag hab ich ein Termin zum Kaffee mit dem Verkäufer, eine Art "Krisensitzung".
> Er meinte er hat was für mich auf Lager und er kennt mich ziemlich gut.



War erfolgreich.
Selten soviel Vorfreude wie dieses mal



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zur Gewährleistung beim Kauf vom Händler: Ist es eigentlich egal wie "groß" der Autohändler ist ? Müssen die immer ne Gewährleistung geben, solange das Auto nicht im Auftrag oder als Baslerfahrzeug verkauft wird ?



Es muss nicht mal ein Autohändler sein. Auch wir als Lebensmittelgroßhandel müssen für Sachmängel an verkauften Autos haften.
Die Gewährleistung lässt sich auf 1 jahr verkürzen. 
Nach 6 Monaten tritt dann die Beweislastumkehr in kraft.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zur Gewährleistung beim Kauf vom Händler: Ist es eigentlich egal wie "groß" der Autohändler ist ? Müssen die immer ne Gewährleistung geben, solange das Auto nicht im Auftrag oder als Baslerfahrzeug verkauft wird ?



Grundsätzlich ja, 12 Monate. Aber ausschlaggebend für uns als Käufer sind die ersten 6 Monate, da danach die Beweislastumkehr eintritt. 

Das Gesetz setzt voraus, dass jemand der gewerblich Fahrzeuge verkauft, genügend Know-How besitzt um ein Auto als einwandfrei zu verkaufen, egal ob technisch oder mechanisch.  

Hat er das nicht und verkauft ein Fahrzeug mit Defekt, so ist er gesetzlich gezwungen diesen im Rahmen der Gewährleistung zu beheben.

Vorausgesetzt natürlich im Kaufvertrag steht nichts von "Im Auftrag; Export; Bastlerfahrzeug" etc. und er setzt dir den Stempel des Autohauses auf den Vertrag als Verkäufer.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Der Händler kann in den Kaufvertrag reinschreiben was er möchte, die Garantie kann er nicht ausschließen. Einzig und alleine wenn er "Im Auftrag" verkauft... Export oder Bastler gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht wenn es ein Händler ist.


----------



## s-icon (1. Juni 2015)

Garantie muss er nicht geben. Export kann er reinschreiben bringt aber nichts, wenn es ein b2c geschäft ist.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Garantie muss er nicht geben. Export kann er reinschreiben bringt aber nichts, wenn es ein b2c geschäft ist.




Richtig, Garantie ist Zusatzleistung, Gewährleistung ist Pflicht.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Hab mich natürlich verschrieben, natürlich wollte ich Gewährleistung schreiben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2015)

Okay, danke


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Kurz bevor ich den Subi in die Halle gestellt habe, bin ich nochmal tanken gefahren weil ich die 100km vorher schon ziemlich sportlich gefahren bin. Nach den 300km auf der AB mit 120km/h und einem Verbrauch von nur 9L... kann ich nun sagen wenn man das Auto artgerecht bewegt, gehen auch 23L Super Plus durch die Leitungen.  Und da geht sogar noch was... also 25L muss man schon einplanen wenn man richtig Spaß haben will.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kurz bevor ich den Subi in die Halle gestellt habe, bin ich nochmal tanken gefahren weil ich die 100km vorher schon ziemlich sportlich gefahren bin. Nach den 300km auf der AB mit 120km/h und einem Verbrauch von nur 9L... kann ich nun sagen wenn man das Auto artgerecht bewegt, gehen auch 23L Super Plus durch die Leitungen.  Und da geht sogar noch was... also 25L muss man schon einplanen wenn man richtig Spaß haben will.


Welche Drehzahl hat das Auto bei 120 denn so?


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2015)

Wobei man sagen muss, dass nen Autohändler der ne Garantie zum Fahrzeug gibt, in erster Linie sich selbst nen Gefallen tut, besonders bei Fahrzeugen wie dem 335i. Die zahlen vlt. 400€ für nen Jahr aber ersparen sich ne Menge Kopfschmerzen im Falle eines Schadens. Keine Ahnung wieso soviele Händer auf sowas verzichten.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Welche Drehzahl hat das Auto bei 120 denn so?



~2700U/Min was recht wenig ist für einen Japaner, der 5te Gang ist ziemlich lang übersetzt. Bei 260km/h (laut Tacho) hat er auch erst 6000U/Min... da ist noch einiges an Drehzahl an Spielraum. Aber da geht ihm dann irgendwann die Puste aus... 
Einige werden jetzt bestimmt denken das 9L bei der niedrigen Geschwindigkeit und Drehzahl viel ist, jedoch hätte ich mit mehr gerechnet. Der Boxer ist halt ein Säufer...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, dass nen Autohändler der ne Garantie zum Fahrzeug gibt, in erster Linie sich selbst nen Gefallen tut, besonders bei Fahrzeugen wie dem 335i. Die zahlen vlt. 400€ für nen Jahr aber ersparen sich ne Menge Kopfschmerzen im Falle eines Schadens. Keine Ahnung wieso soviele Händer auf sowas verzichten.



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> ~2700U/Min was recht wenig ist für einen Japaner, der 5te Gang ist ziemlich lang übersetzt. Bei 260km/h (laut Tacho) hat er auch erst 6000U/Min... da ist noch einiges an Drehzahl an Spielraum. Aber da geht ihm dann irgendwann die Puste aus...
> Einige werden jetzt bestimmt denken das 9L bei der niedrigen Geschwindigkeit und Drehzahl viel ist, jedoch hätte ich mit mehr gerechnet. Der Boxer ist halt ein Säufer...


Ist halt kein Öko-Auto


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zur Gewährleistung beim Kauf vom Händler: Ist es eigentlich egal wie "groß" der Autohändler ist ? Müssen die immer ne Gewährleistung geben, solange das Auto nicht im Auftrag oder als Baslerfahrzeug verkauft wird ?



Bei dem Verkauf von einem Gebrauchtfahrzeug gilt:

Privat -> Privat | 2 Jahre Gewärleistung, kann aber im Kaufvertrag komplett ausgeschlossen werden. Schließt man es nicht aus und verkauft das Auto per Handschlag hat der Käufer 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.

Händler -> Privat | 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, kann im Kaufvertrag auf 1 Jahr begrenzt werden

Händler -> Händler aus Fremdgewerbe (z.B. Bäcker oder Büro...) | 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, kann im Kaufvertrag auf 1 Jahr begrenzt werden.

Händler -> Händer aus dem Kfz-Gewerbe | 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, kann aber im Kaufvertrag komplett ausgeschlossen werden.


Für alle Verkäufe gilt:
Die ersten 6 Monate muss der Verkäufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel zur Zeit des Verkaufes noch nicht vorlag.
Die weiteren 18 Monate muss der Käufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel zur Zeit des Verkaufes bereits vorlag.

Hoffe das ist Erklärung genug.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Das stimmt... aber dies war mir vor dem Kauf bewusst und auch eigentlich egal. Will mir beim Autofahren keine Gedanken über irgendwelche Kosten machen, damit verdirbt man sich nur den Spaß. Und für den täglichen Arbeitsweg habe ich eh den Almera, günstiger als die Kiste ist eigentlich nur laufen oder Fahrradfahren.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> günstiger als die Kiste ist eigentlich nur laufen oder Fahrradfahren.



Deswegen hol ich mir jetzt nen Fahrrad für den Arbeitsweg, die 7km tu ich dem 3er nich an.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Dafür wäre ich zu faul, aber bei mir sind es 32 Kilometer. Den Almera würde ich auch täglich 3 Kilometer antuen... das Auto wird zwar gewartet und "gepflegt" aber ich hänge nicht dran und habe auch selten schlechtes Gewissen. Gestern habe ich ihn auch mal so richtig ordentlich über die Landstraße geprügelt... so extrem habe ich das mit dem 100NX, dem MX3 und dem Subi nie gemacht.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2015)

Wann kommt beim Impreza eigentlich so richtig Druck und wie hoch kann der so drehen?
Und könnte man bei so Autos wie dem Almera noch was mit Software rausholen, oder ist da einfach nichts mehr möglich?


----------



## killer196 (1. Juni 2015)

Ach du heilige. Heute in der werkstatt gewesen... 960€ o.o


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> Ja was möchtest du wissen ?



Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SUV ( :

Ich bitte um konstruktive Kritik und eure ehrliche Meinung. 

Wie sinn(frei) ein SUV ist oder nicht steht außerhalb der Diskussion. Danke ( :

Habe 15.000 zur Verfügung. 

Älter als 7 oder 8 Jahre sollte das Teil nicht sein. 

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2015)

Nissan Quasqai. Wir haben sehr wenig Probleme mit den Fahrzeugen und selten große Probleme. Verkaufen sich bei uns auch wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## Beam39 (1. Juni 2015)

killer196 schrieb:


> Ach du heilige. Heute in der werkstatt gewesen... 960€ o.o



Für was?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SUV ( :
> 
> Ich bitte um konstruktive Kritik und eure ehrliche Meinung.
> 
> ...



Suchst du sowas um damit auch in's Gelände zu gehen oder nur weil du auf die Optik stehst ?

Für's Gelände: VW Tiguan
Optik: BMW X1


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sowas machen?


Hatte halt bei der Probefahrt schon gemerkt dass das nicht mehr soo lange mit machen wird und da der Händler anders nicht wollte es halt "innerhalb der Garantiezeit" angemeckert als die Dämpfer endgültig durch waren.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Suchst du sowas um damit auch in's Gelände zu gehen oder nur weil du auf die Optik stehst ?
> 
> Für's Gelände: VW Tiguan
> Optik: BMW X1



Eher Optik. 

Soll auch etwas komfortabler sein als ein sportlicher SUV zB.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Eher Optik.
> 
> Soll auch etwas komfortabler sein als ein sportlicher SUV zB.


Mercedes ML/GL?
Audi Q5/Q7?

Wie groß soll das Ding sein?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2015)

Da stehen 15k als Limit 

Citroen C4 Cactus 
Wobei er beim zweiten Hinsehen gar nicht so abwegig ist:
Neu, optisch auffällig und weich gefedert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Citroen C4 Cactus



 Das ist eine französische Zierpflanze und kein Auto!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da stehen 15k als Limit



Audi Q5 2.0 TFSI quattro+NAVI+XENON+PANORAMA+KAMERA als Limousine in Zimmern o. Rottweil

Audi Q7 3.0 TDI DPF quattro tiptronic als Limousine in Berlin

Mercedes-Benz ML 280 CDI 4Matic 7G-TRONIC DPF als GelÃ¤ndewagen/Pickup in Kempten

Mercedes-Benz GL 320 CDI DPF 4Matic 7G-TRONIC LEDER NAVI XENON als GelÃ¤ndewagen/Pickup in HEILBRONN


...der GL hat allerdings schon ordendlich was runter...


----------



## winner961 (1. Juni 2015)

Hust Dacia Düster


----------



## killer196 (1. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Für was?


Grosse inspektion + simmerringe + achslager hinten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist eine französische Zierpflanze und kein Auto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mann o Mann, in Deutschland sind die Autos um einiges günstiger als bei mir hier in Österreich. 

Nun, wie ist eure Meinung zu Autos die schon über 150.000 km drauf haben? 
- Worauf muss ich achten? (bei VW, Audi) 
- Wie gut bekomme ich das Teil nach paar Jahren mit ca. 250.000 km verkauft? 
- Welche Kosten erwarte mich wenn ich in Deutschland einkaufe? 


Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SUV ( :
> 
> Ich bitte um konstruktive Kritik und eure ehrliche Meinung.
> 
> ...



Landrover Freelander 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

C4 wäre eher was als Bombentrichter, vielleicht wäre ja auch ein Hyundai ix35 was?


----------



## s-icon (1. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Händler -> Händler aus Fremdgewerbe (z.B. Bäcker oder Büro...) | 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, kann im Kaufvertrag auf 1 Jahr begrenzt werden.
> 
> 
> Für alle Verkäufe gilt:
> ...



Stimmt nicht.
Bei B2B Geschäften kann die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen werden, dabei ist es nicht relevant, welches Gewerbe der VK oder der K betreibt.
Bei B2B Geschäften gilt ebenfalls keine Beweislastumkehr, ebenso bei C2C Geschäften.

15k Suv? Skoda Yeti.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> - Welche Kosten erwarte mich wenn ich in Deutschland einkaufe?



Lohnt sich nicht, da Nova


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> Bei B2B Geschäften kann die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen werden, dabei ist es nicht relevant, welches Gewerbe der VK oder der K betreibt.
> Bei B2B Geschäften gilt ebenfalls keine Beweislastumkehr, ebenso bei C2C Geschäften.



Es ging aber um Gewerbe -> Privat


----------



## s-icon (1. Juni 2015)

Schau dir mal das Zitat an
Er hatte B2B erwähnt.

Verbraucher sind grundsätzlich schützenswert. Gewerbetreibene nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mann o Mann, in Deutschland sind die Autos um einiges günstiger als bei mir hier in Österreich.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Welche Kosten erwarte mich wenn ich in Deutschland einkaufe?



Hab schon ein paar mal für Kumpels Autos aus Deutschland geholt. Solange es auch ein deutsches Fahrzeug ist und deutsche Papiere hat, musst du die Gurke in Österreich nur Anmelden und vorher die österr. Papiere besorgen und die NoVA beim Finanzamt nachzahlen.

Ich vermute mal du kaufts für dich privat? Die genauen Kosten kannst du dir hier ausrechnen lassen:
Eigenimport für Private

und hier gibts noch ein wenig Info, was alles beim Import zu beachten ist:
Import - aber richtig!
Die Schritte

Generell kann man sagen, dass sich ein Import nur bei Autos mit geringer bis mittlerer Schadstoffemission auszahlen. Je mehr Schadstoffe das Teil in die Luft bläst, umso teurer wird die NoVA und umso weniger sparst du dir.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juni 2015)

So hab mein Auto wieder, nach dem Tüv gingen auf dem Nachhauseweg die Bremsen nicht mehr richtig --> Pedal konnte ich bis zum Boden durchdrücken.
Naja pumpend hab ichs bis vor die Haustür geschafft.
Diagnose --> Bremsleitung durchgerostet.
Habs in der Werkstatt richten lassen, 106€ finde ich noch ok.
So und jetzt kann ich wieder fahren.

Achso und am Sonntag war ich am Lausitzring DTM gucken, war noch jemand dort?


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Durch übermäßig starke Poltergeräusche.
> 
> Eigentlich nur übliche Verschleißteile (Bremse, Reifen) sowie Serviceumfänge (Öl, Zündkerzen, Bremsflüssigkeit, etc.)
> Stoßdämpfer halten grob geschätzt 140k km.


Danke sehr!

@SUV-Suchender: Wie wäre es mit einem Honda CR-V?


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juni 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Danke sehr!
> 
> @SUV-Suchender: Wie wäre es mit einem Honda CR-V?



Oder Honda H-RV.
Gibt auch Händler in Dt, die den Importieren.


----------



## Riverna (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## killer196 (2. Juni 2015)

Wow. Sehr geil


----------



## Beam39 (2. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


>




Ich glaub die würden sogar meinem 3er gut stehen  Coole Teile.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

Was meint die Runde zu einem X3 eigentlich ?

Wie gut sind die Dinger ?
Scheinen mir relativ günstig .

Hab einen gefunden für 13k

- 150.000 KM
- 02/07 EZ
- 150 PS

*Was meint ihr ?*


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was meint die Runde zu einem X3 eigentlich ?
> 
> Wie gut sind die Dinger ?
> Scheinen mir relativ günstig .
> ...



Hast du nen Link ?
Die Angaben sind sehr dürftig.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Juni 2015)

Innen und außen häßlich und fürs Gelände nicht tauglich. Die 150Ps werden sich definitiv nicht sportlich anfühlen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> Bei B2B Geschäften kann die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen werden, dabei ist es nicht relevant, welches Gewerbe der VK oder der K betreibt.
> Bei B2B Geschäften gilt ebenfalls keine Beweislastumkehr, ebenso bei C2C Geschäften.



Ich meine im Kfz Gewerbe kann man jemandem aus einem anderen Gewerbe nicht einfach was andrehen ohne Gewährleistung geben zu müssen. Wie das woanders aussieht weis ich nicht. Ich schaue mal nach vielleicht finde ich den Absatz ja nochmal.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Nun, wie ist eure Meinung zu Autos die schon über 150.000 km drauf haben?
> - Worauf muss ich achten? (bei VW, Audi)
> - Wie gut bekomme ich das Teil nach paar Jahren mit ca. 250.000 km verkauft?


Ich halte von Autos mit so viel Km überhaubt nichts. Meiner Meinung nach hat ein Auto mit 100000km schon seine beste Zeit hinter sich. Da gibt es sehr viele Meinungen zu.
Wenn du keine Ahnung von Autos hast, dann sind Sachen wie Scheckheftgepflegt beim Hersteller, Dekra Siegel, wenig Vorbesitzer, viele Rechnungen, Tüv-Berichte und eine Anfrage beim Hersteller zur Historie des Fahrzeugs gute Anhaltspunkte.
Autos mit so viel Km wird man noch gut los. Viel Kohle gibt es aber nicht mehr. Die werden meist von Ali-Auto-Export gekauft.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Innen und außen häßlich und fürs Gelände nicht  tauglich. Die 150Ps werden sich definitiv nicht sportlich  anfühlen.


Ein SUV kann sich generell nicht sportlich anfühlen.  2 Tonnen Leergewicht auf hochbeinigem indirekten Fahrwerk, keinerlei Rückmeldung des Autos und eine winzig dimensionierte Bremsanlage. Das einzige was an einem SUV sportlich ist, ist das man seinen Golf-Caddy hinten reinpacken kann.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2015)

Gut eingeparkt (vorhin gesehen)  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Reifen wird sich auf Dauer freuen... aber naja, die Kosten halten sich bei der Größe im Rahmen.


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juni 2015)

Ist heute wieder mal Bullshit Bingo Day?
Mit 100.000km die beste Zeit schon hinter sich...
Wir leben eh schon in einer extremen Wegwerfgesellschaft und nach deiner Aussage hätte ich meinen M5 schon längst in die Tonne werfen müssen...Ist aber technisch vielleicht besser auf den Beinen als so mancher mit unter 100K km...
...und eh schon wissen...Mit Steinen im Glashaus usw...
Das von jemandem der behauptet mit seiner Allradbadewanne bei Regen mit Warpgeschwindigkeit über die Bahn bügeln zu können...
Jaja ich weiß eh...dont feed the Troll ^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link ?
> Die Angaben sind sehr dürftig.



BMW X3 2,0DIESEL-XDRIVE*12.MONATE-GARANTIE*MOD2008, 2007, EUR 13.500 in 1230 Wien


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> BMW X3 2,0DIESEL-XDRIVE*12.MONATE-GARANTIE*MOD2008, 2007, EUR 13.500 in 1230 Wien



Das "**12.MONATE-GARANTIE-MÖGLICH" klingt nicht sonderlich vertrauenerweckend.  (und der Rest auch nicht)


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das "**12.MONATE-GARANTIE-MÖGLICH" klingt nicht sonderlich vertrauenerweckend.  (und der Rest auch nicht)



Naja, im Media und Saturn ist eine Garantieerweitung auch MÖGLICH


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Naja, im Media und Saturn ist eine Garantieerweitung auch MÖGLICH



Stimmt schon aber da ist das dann auch Neuware. Ich frage mich bei solchen Angeboten immer: Warum gibt der Händler nicht von vornherein Garantie (er kennt das Auto am besten), sondern sagt eher "kann man machen" [gegen Aufpreis]? 

Es ist Dein Geld aber 13.500 Euro sind  nicht wenig. Ich würde mir das 3 x überlegen.


----------



## s-icon (2. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich meine im Kfz Gewerbe kann man jemandem aus einem anderen Gewerbe nicht einfach was andrehen ohne Gewährleistung geben zu müssen.
> 
> Ein SUV kann sich generell nicht sportlich anfühlen.  2 Tonnen Leergewicht auf hochbeinigem indirekten Fahrwerk, keinerlei Rückmeldung des Autos und eine winzig dimensionierte Bremsanlage. Das einzige was an einem SUV sportlich ist, ist das man seinen Golf-Caddy hinten reinpacken kann.




1.  Doch das geht, da das Gesetz nicht zwischen einem Kioskbesitzer oder einem Autohändler unterscheidet. Zwischen B2B herrscht generell keine gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht.

2. Doch ein SUV kann sich sportlich anfühlen, ein Macan fühlt sich zwar nicht so sportlich an wie ein Lotus, aber mit einem M5 oder E63 kann er locker mithalten.

3. 100tkm je nach einsatzgebiet. Wird ein Auto 20 Jahre lang 100tkm durch den Stadtverkehr gejagt wird er dementsprechend in schlechtem Zustand sein.
Unsere Vertreterautos schaffen die 100tkm in 1-1,5 Jahren und werden regelmäßig gewartet, die sind in Top Zustand.



keinnick schrieb:


> Das "**12.MONATE-GARANTIE-MÖGLICH" klingt nicht sonderlich vertrauenerweckend.  (und der Rest auch nicht)



Finde ich nicht, der Käufer entscheidet selbst ob er eine Garantieversicherung dazu kaufen möchte oder nicht.
Ist doch normal?



keinnick schrieb:


> Stimmt schon aber da ist das dann auch Neuware. Ich frage mich bei solchen Angeboten immer: Warum gibt der Händler nicht von vornherein Garantie (er kennt das Auto am besten), sondern sagt eher "kann man machen" [gegen Aufpreis]?



Weil der Händler die Garantie selber einkaufen muss. zB kauft Porsche bei der Porsche Approved die Garantie bei der Allianz ein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

Hmm ich hab keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.. 

Was meinen die anderen zum X3 bzw. welche Alternativen gibt's noch?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2015)

Freelander 2 ist ne solide alternative. (Von Land Rover) 

Der BMW hat kaum ausstattung.

Land Rover Freelander TD4 Aut. S Gebrauchtwagen, Diesel, ? 14.800,- in münchen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab keine Ahnung was ich machen soll..
> 
> Was meinen die anderen zum X3 bzw. welche Alternativen gibt's noch?



Der ist auf den ersten Blick okay. Aber die Technik ist halt schon älter.
Ich würde eher noch etwas Geld sparen und zum X1 greifen. Oder ist der dir zu klein ?
Sowas z.B. BMW X1 xDrive20d Österreich Paket, 2010, EUR 14.990 in 3542 Gföhl


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

Hör auf, noch ein Wiener ? 

Vom dem Platz würde ich kein Auto kaufen, gut gemeinter Rat.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der ist auf den ersten Blick okay. Aber die Technik ist halt schon älter.
> Ich würde eher noch etwas Geld sparen und zum X1 greifen. Oder ist der dir zu klein ?
> Sowas z.B. BMW X1 xDrive20d Österreich Paket, 2010, EUR 14.990 in 3542 Gföhl



Ob es klug ist, sich ein 2010er Auto mit bereits 160.000km zu kaufen ? In 2 Jahren, bei relativ regelmäßigem Fahren, wird das Ding an den 180-200.000 kratzen, verkaufen wird dann alles andere als lustig.


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juni 2015)

Recht hat der Herr Ruptet!
...und noch a Wiener...^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Hör auf, noch ein Wiener ?
> 
> Vom dem Platz würde ich kein Auto kaufen, gut gemeinter Rat.



Servus Wiener ( :

Hmm okay, wird wohl was dran sein. Darf ich fragen wieso? 


Gruß aus Wien 22





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der ist auf den ersten Blick okay. Aber die Technik ist halt schon älter.
> Ich würde eher noch etwas Geld sparen und zum X1 greifen. Oder ist der dir zu klein ?
> Sowas z.B. BMW X1 xDrive20d Österreich Paket, 2010, EUR 14.990 in 3542 Gföhl




Meinst du die Motorentechnik oder was genau? (:


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Ist heute wieder mal Bullshit Bingo Day?
> Mit 100.000km die beste Zeit schon hinter sich...
> Wir leben eh schon in einer extremen Wegwerfgesellschaft und nach deiner Aussage hätte ich meinen M5 schon längst in die Tonne werfen müssen...Ist aber technisch vielleicht besser auf den Beinen als so mancher mit unter 100K km...
> ...und eh schon wissen...Mit Steinen im Glashaus usw...
> ...



Jeder nimmt sein Auto auseinander und überholt es regelmäßig, so wie du. Ist doch vollkommen logisch. Ich treffe mich mit allen Leuten, die ich so kenne und wir überholen unsere Autos. Mein Nachbar nimmt sein Auto alle 6 Monate auseinander und ersetzt alle drehenden Teile. Das ist der normale Job des Autofahrers. 
Dich als Schrauber, mit einem Ottonormalfahrer zu vergleichen ist schon ziemlich danaben. Wenn man nicht selber schraubt, muss man das in einer Werkstatt machen lassen. Autos mit 100000+km von einer Werkstatt komplett überholen lassen? So viel Geld möchte ich auch mal haben. Aber ich weis, bis 800000km geht ja normalerweise nichts kaputt, nur Ölwechsel machen und dem Tüvvi Geld zuschieben, dann passt das schon. Kannst dir ja mal Defektstatistiken anschauen und dann deine Aussage nochmal überdenken, das Autos mit 100000+km fast Neuwagen sind.

Wenn du Angst vor Regen hast, dann musst du halt nur bei Sonnenschein fahren. Sagt niemand was gegen.




s-icon schrieb:


> 2. Doch ein SUV kann sich sportlich anfühlen, ein Macan fühlt sich zwar  nicht so sportlich an wie ein Lotus, aber mit einem M5 oder E63 kann er  locker mithalten.
> 
> 3. 100tkm je nach einsatzgebiet. Wird ein Auto 20 Jahre lang 100tkm  durch den Stadtverkehr gejagt wird er dementsprechend in schlechtem  Zustand sein.
> Unsere Vertreterautos schaffen die 100tkm in 1-1,5 Jahren und werden regelmäßig gewartet, die sind in Top Zustand.


Wenn du mit sportlich meinst das er einen lauten Auspuff hat und einen "Sport" Knopf im Innenraum, dann mag das zutreffen. Ein M5 oder E63 sind auch nur hochgezüchtete Luxus Limousinen. Ein Auto mit belüfteten Massagesitzen und Panoramadach ist für mich nicht wirklich sportlich. Klar ist da ein dicker Motor drin und die dämpfer sind hart aber sportlich? Ne nicht wirklich. Fahr mal ein echtes sportliches Auto und denk dann nochmal drüber nach.

Worauf stützt sich die Aussage das die Autos in Top Zustand sind? Der Lack hat kaum Kratzer und das Serviceheft ist voll? Außerdem ist der Innenraum gesaugt?


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juni 2015)

Schwachsinn, du hast bei deinem vorigen Post gerade noch so getan, als ob alle Autos mit mehr als 100k km für die Tonne wären...Das ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn.
Dich möchte ich als Mechaniker schon gern sehen, wenn diese Wagen alle verschrottet werden würden und du nur mehr Neuwagen zwischen den Fingern hättest mit Intervallen jenseits von Gut und Böse...
Aber dann könntest du dich mehr um deinen Audi F18 Hornet kümmern...
Wenn man aber so fährt wie du hier zumindest immer schreibst, dann bin ich voll auf deiner Seite, da ist die Ranzkachel schon beim Einfahren im Eimer...^^
Ich fahre auch bei Regen schnell...am Trackday...aber Mut kann man nicht kaufen...gelle?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich halte von Autos mit so viel Km überhaubt nichts. Meiner Meinung nach hat ein Auto mit 100000km schon seine beste Zeit hinter sich. Da gibt es sehr viele Meinungen zu.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Audi Q5 2.0 TFSI quattro+NAVI+XENON+PANORAMA+KAMERA als Limousine in Zimmern o. Rottweil
> 
> Audi Q7 3.0 TDI DPF quattro tiptronic als Limousine in Berlin
> 
> ...



Die km bei den Vorschlägen ansehen und Lachen


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, du hast bei deinem vorigen Post  gerade noch so getan, als ob alle Autos mit mehr als 100k km für die  Tonne wären...Das ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn.
> Dich möchte ich als Mechaniker schon gern sehen, wenn diese Wagen alle  verschrottet werden würden und du nur mehr Neuwagen zwischen den Fingern  hättest mit Intervallen jenseits von Gut und Böse...
> Aber dann könntest du dich mehr um deinen Audi F18 Hornet kümmern...
> Wenn man aber so fährt wie du hier zumindest immer schreibst, dann bin  ich voll auf deiner Seite, da ist die Ranzkachel schon beim Einfahren im  Eimer...^^
> Ich fahre auch bei Regen schnell...am Trackday...aber Mut kann man nicht kaufen...gelle?


Tja wenn man ein Auto über 100000km kauft, muss man nunmal bereit sein permanent Geld reinzustecken. Dafür gibt es Schrauber wie mich. Klar fahren Taxis 600tkm allerdings kenne ich die Autos mit Kennzeichen und der passenden Historie nunmal schon auswendig. Bei solchen Laufleistungen ist man nunmal sehr regelmäßig Gast in einer Werkstatt. Das gilt für alle Marken und Typen von Autos.

Wenn man sich ein Auto kauft, dann würde ich nicht gleich Geld in die Hand nehmen wollen um es fahrbereit zu halten. Dewegen lieber mit weniger Km kaufen, die erste Zeit problemlos fahren und dann entscheiden ob man wieder neu anschafft oder weiter Geld reinpumpt.

Ich kümmer mich gut genug um meinen Audi. Bis jetzt ist der zu jedem Trackday auf eigener Achse hin und wieder zurück. Ein Auto in schlechten Zustand würde das wohl nicht packen. Und nur zur Info ich hatte den mit 65000km gekauft. Ich fahre den jetzt bis er auseinander fällt und in der Zwischenzeit spare ich auf einen neuen. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Aber beim ersten Auto muss man nunmal Kompromisse eingehen.

Mut kann man nicht kaufen, dass ist richtig. Wenn sich jemand nicht traut schnell zu fahren ist das halt so, soll mich auch nicht weiter stören. Jeder der langsam fahren will kann das von mir aus gern machen, solange er mich nicht behindert.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die km bei den Vorschlägen ansehen und Lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei dem Budget bleibt ja nix anderes über.  Am besten Budget von 3000€, max. 5000km, Vollaussattung und Zusatzgarantie. Ach ja dickster Motor sollte auch drin sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

Wie fährt sich so ein X1? 

Habe jetzt einen Seat Leon 10/07, bin sehr zufrieden, hat 120 Tkm runter. 

Ich will nicht mehr dieses sportliche, harte Fahrwerk. Ob das beim X1 anders ist?


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juni 2015)

Am besten Probe fahren, ich glaube nicht, dass der viel komfortabler als dein jetziger ist.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2015)

Mit dem Ziel "nicht so sportlich" kannst du meiner Erfahrung nach schon mal alle deutschen Fabrikate ausser vielleicht Mercedes ausschließen und Ford noch dazu.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Am besten Probe fahren, ich glaube nicht, dass der viel komfortabler als dein jetziger ist.



Bin neulich einen A6 Avant 2002 gefahren, wie ein Zug, so gemütlich das Teil zu bewegen..

So was, vom Komfort her, suche ich..


----------



## s-icon (2. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du mit sportlich meinst das er einen lauten Auspuff hat und einen "Sport" Knopf im Innenraum, dann mag das zutreffen. Ein M5 oder E63 sind auch nur hochgezüchtete Luxus Limousinen. Ein Auto mit belüfteten Massagesitzen und Panoramadach ist für mich nicht wirklich sportlich. Klar ist da ein dicker Motor drin und die dämpfer sind hart aber sportlich? Ne nicht wirklich. Fahr mal ein echtes sportliches Auto und denk dann nochmal drüber nach.
> 
> Worauf stützt sich die Aussage das die Autos in Top Zustand sind? Der Lack hat kaum Kratzer und das Serviceheft ist voll? Außerdem ist der Innenraum gesaugt?



Klar sind das sportliche Autos, halt keine Sportwagen, aber durchaus sportlich.
Belüftete Sitze und Schiebedach hat jeder 911er, Boxster, Cayman sind sie deswegen nicht sportlich?

Der Tüv winkt die Karren mit ca. 300tkm noch problemlos durch. Selten irgendwelche defekte. Und die größten Defekte traten bei uns häufig <50tkm auf.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bin neulich einen A6 Avant 2002 gefahren, wie ein Zug, so gemütlich das Teil zu bewegen..
> 
> So was, vom Komfort her, suche ich..



VW Phaeton, Preiswert und mehr Komfort geht kaum.


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juni 2015)

Das würde ich nicht als Zug eher als Schiff bezeichnen...^^
Also der X1 ist da definitiv weit entfernt!
BMW ist da generell etwas härter, man spürt auch eindeutig die Querfugen eher raus, als bei vergleichbaren Modellen der Mitstreiter.
Bezüglich Komfort/Federung würde ich da eher Richtung Citroen, Peugeot, Renault und Nissan schauen, ist aber auch nicht bei jedem Modell dieser Hersteller so...Probe fahren!
Da wird auch sicher leichter etwas mit deinem Budget zu finden sein.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2015)

Womit wir wieder beim Cactus wären


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juni 2015)

Richtig oder Skoda Yeti...Wenn du schon Kontakt zu einer VW/Audi/Seat Niederlassung hast, kannst du dir auch einen Skoda Superb ansehen, ist zwar kein SUV, aber ein guter Vergleich zum vorher genannten A6.
Wir hatten erst vor kurzem einen im Umlauf, zwar Rumpel Düse, aber gut ausgestattet, frischen Zahnriemen und nur 90k km Laufleistung.
War ein Top Auto für wenig Geld!


----------



## s-icon (2. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht als Zug eher als Schiff bezeichnen...^^



Stimmt, aber Komfort kann er


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

Was ist da 'besser', diesel oder bezin?


----------



## s-icon (2. Juni 2015)

Beim Phaeton? Nur Diesel.
Der kleine Benziner liegt bei ca. 15l durchschnitt
Alles ab GP1 2007 ist relativ solide.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juni 2015)

Von einem Phaeton würde ich bei dem Budget dringend abraten !



Ruptet schrieb:


> Ob es klug ist, sich ein 2010er Auto mit bereits 160.000km zu kaufen ? In 2 Jahren, bei relativ regelmäßigem Fahren, wird das Ding an den 180-200.000 kratzen, verkaufen wird dann alles andere als lustig.



Besser sowas als nen Diesel, der pro Jahr nur 10k km gefahren wird.
Solche Langstreckenautos sind meistens die am besten Gepflegtesten.
Würde man das Budget noch aufstocken, gibt's auch welche mit <100k, aber man kann für ~14k € halt nicht alles haben.
Und natürlich kann man die Autos dann ja noch verkaufen. Oder denkst du, dass die ganzen Langzeitleaser quasi auf den Schrott kommen, nur weil die >200k km gelaufen haben  ?


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

Kann man sich gleich ne 2005er "Tschuschen-Benz" ala. CLS aus 6ter Hand kaufen um 8000€ und es dann mit bisschen Glück sogar in die Werkstatt schaffen.
Wenn du um den Preis Premium willst, wirst du schon zu älteren Modellen greifen müssen und da muss man sich schon ne Weile umsehen um einen schönen, gut gepflegten und erhaltenen Benz/Audi/BMW sonstwas ab der oberen Mittelklasse zu finden (Premium ist sowieso schon lange kein Premium mehr, das einzige, was geblieben ist, ist der Premium-Aufschlag.)
Deswegen würde ich auch von einem Phaeton abraten

Ich schreib dir per PN, was an dem Platz schlecht ist, könnte sonst falsch rüberkommen 

@Muss es denn eigtnlich ein SUV sein ? Ich seh den Sinn dieser Dinger bis heute nicht


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, du hast bei deinem vorigen Post gerade noch so getan, als ob alle Autos mit mehr als 100k km für die Tonne wären...Das ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn.
> Dich möchte ich als Mechaniker schon gern sehen, wenn diese Wagen alle verschrottet werden würden und du nur mehr Neuwagen zwischen den Fingern hättest mit Intervallen jenseits von Gut und Böse...
> Aber dann könntest du dich mehr um deinen Audi F18 Hornet kümmern...
> Wenn man aber so fährt wie du hier zumindest immer schreibst, dann bin ich voll auf deiner Seite, da ist die Ranzkachel schon beim Einfahren im Eimer...^^
> Ich fahre auch bei Regen schnell...am Trackday...aber Mut kann man nicht kaufen...gelle?



Im Grunde hat er schon recht. Generell trifft das zwar nicht zu, aber der mit Abstand größte Teil schraubt nicht am Auto rum und fährt erst in die Werkstatt, wenn die Kiste anfängt zu brennen. Ich würde auch nie Autos mit 100.000km oder mehr kaufen. Da habe ich schon zu viel Mist gesehen. Wenn man sich alleine mal anguckt, wie die meisten mir ihren Autos umgehen, lieber nicht.
Mal abgesehen davon geht nix über Neuwagengeruch!


----------



## s-icon (2. Juni 2015)

Phaetons sind so günstig, da kosten 3er mehr.

Bj.09
125tkm
1. Hand
Gebrauchtwagensuche < Gebrauchtwagen < Volkswagen Deutschland


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

Premium ist relativ. 

Ein Suv gefällt mir weil man hoch sitzt. Meine Frau hat einen Bandscheibenvorfall und kann viel einfacher in einen SUV einsteigen.. 

Ich brauche ehrlich gesagt keine 200+ PS. Möchte sicher von A nach B kommen und wenn ich mal auf der BS unterwegs bin, sicher überholen können.. 

Wenn ich Prioritäten setzen müsste waren diese wie folgt :

1. Preis 
2. Kilometer 
3. Alter
4. Komfort 


Gruß


----------



## s-icon (2. Juni 2015)

Ich würde ja Tiguan/ Yeti etc. nehmen


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber Komfort kann er



ja kann er, vor allem aber auch gut rosten, oder Nockenwellen brechen, Tiptronic geht auch gern ein, Fensterheber und Luftmassenmesser sind ein Verschleissteil, wie auch gerne die Achsen recht schnell verschleissen und noch vieles mehr...
Dafür hat man dann einen Wagen der beim Zahnriemenwechsel beim Freundlichen einen Privatkonkurs verursacht und eine Leistungsentfaltung eines Randsteines hat.
War meiner Meinung nach einer der schlechtesten Audi die je gebaut wurden (C5 Modell).



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was ist da 'besser', diesel oder bezin?



Kommt auf den Motor und das jeweilige Modell an...von z.Bsp TSI Benzinern würde ich die Finger lassen...



Ruptet schrieb:


> Kann man sich gleich ne 2005er "Tschuschen-Benz" ala. CLS aus 6ter Hand kaufen um 8000€ und es dann mit bisschen Glück sogar in die Werkstatt schaffen.
> Wenn du um den Preis Premium willst, wirst du schon zu älteren Modellen greifen müssen und da muss man sich schon ne Weile umsehen um einen schönen, gut gepflegten und erhaltenen Benz/Audi/BMW sonstwas ab der oberen Mittelklasse zu finden (Premium ist sowieso schon lange kein Premium mehr, das einzige, was geblieben ist, ist der Premium-Aufschlag.)
> Deswegen würde ich auch von einem Phaeton abraten
> 
> Ich schreib dir per PN, was an dem Platz schlecht ist, könnte sonst falsch rüberkommen



yep, kann man definitiv so sagen.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat er schon recht. Generell trifft das zwar nicht zu, aber der mit Abstand größte Teil schraubt nicht am Auto rum und fährt erst in die Werkstatt, wenn die Kiste anfängt zu brennen. Ich würde auch nie Autos mit 100.000km oder mehr kaufen. Da habe ich schon zu viel Mist gesehen. Wenn man sich alleine mal anguckt, wie die meisten mir ihren Autos umgehen, lieber nicht.
> Mal abgesehen davon geht nix über Neuwagengeruch!



Es kommt alleine auf die History und Pflege an...mehr nicht.
Aber alles was bei Badfrag nicht durch seine Hände oder ausschliesslich in einer Fachwerkstätte war und ein paar Kilometer mehr am Buckel hat, ist Mist.
Nicht jeder hier und draußen, hat die finanziellen Möglichkeiten sich so einen Luxus wie Neuwagen oder unter 100k km Laufleistung zu leisten.
Deswegen gibt es auch hier und da Leute, die doch auf ihre Karre aufpassen und da kann man meist bedenkenlos zuschlagen!


----------



## Riverna (2. Juni 2015)

Die Felgen sehen am Subi schon verdammt gut aus... leider stehen sie knapp 2cm raus. Ich will zwar viel Sturz fahren aber ob das reicht, bin mir da nicht sicher. Zur Not gibt es Overfenders...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

> Tja wenn man ein Auto über 100000km kauft, muss man nunmal bereit sein permanent Geld reinzustecken. Dafür gibt es Schrauber wie mich. Klar fahren Taxis 600tkm allerdings kenne ich die Autos mit Kennzeichen und der passenden Historie nunmal schon auswendig. Bei solchen Laufleistungen ist man nunmal sehr regelmäßig Gast in einer Werkstatt. Das gilt für alle Marken und Typen von Autos.


Nö kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bei meinem Passat ( Benziner ) damals den ich mit 150k auf dem Tacho kaufte( sogar angeblichen schrottigen Motor ) hatte ich 330k im die Karosse gepresst ohne großartige Kosten. Da hatte mein Mondeo mit 98k deutlich mehr Geld versenkt als ich den abdrückte.
Mit nachvollziehbarer Historie ist es kaum noch ein Problem je nach Typ einen Wagen mit deutlich mehr Meilen zu kaufen


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Premium ist relativ.
> 
> Ein Suv gefällt mir weil man hoch sitzt. Meine Frau hat einen Bandscheibenvorfall und kann viel einfacher in einen SUV einsteigen..
> 
> ...



Mal bei Ludwig vorbei geschaut ? Der hat ne große Auswahl und bietet alle Extras, die ein gutes Autohaus zu bieten hat. Die Preise sind aber auch ein klein wenig höher verglichen mit anderen .... Klischee Händlern aus dem Osten/Süden nenne ich sie mal  (Deswegen auch den Platz von vor paar Seiten meiden, der Tipp basiert nicht auf Gerüchten)
Wenns dir möglich ist, auch bisschen über die Grenzen von Wien hinaus schauen, wir haben unseren zB. beim Priewasser in Ried gekauft.


----------



## s-icon (2. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> ja kann er, vor allem aber auch gut rosten, oder Nockenwellen brechen, Tiptronic geht auch gern ein, Fensterheber und Luftmassenmesser sind ein Verschleissteil, wie auch gerne die Achsen recht schnell verschleissen und noch vieles mehr...
> Dafür hat man dann einen Wagen der beim Zahnriemenwechsel beim Freundlichen einen Privatkonkurs verursacht und eine Leistungsentfaltung eines Randsteines hat.
> War meiner Meinung nach einer der schlechtesten Audi die je gebaut wurden (C5 Modell).



Wir haben 6 Phaetons laufen 5 Leasing, einer gekauft.
Bisher hat keiner Probleme gemacht. Zahnriemen muss man nicht wechseln.
Außerdem Vollverzinkte Karosserie mit Alumiumteilen, das einzige was rostet sind die Zierteile(Phaeton Krankheit)


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Mal bei Ludwig vorbei geschaut ? Der hat ne große Auswahl und bietet alle Extras, die ein gutes Autohaus zu bieten hat. Die Preise sind aber auch ein klein wenig höher verglichen mit anderen .... Klischee Händlern aus dem Osten/Süden nenne ich sie mal  (Deswegen auch den Platz von vor paar Seiten meiden, der Tipp basiert nicht auf Gerüchten)



Ludwig kenne ich. Habe dort mein erstes Auto her 

Werde wirklich ein wenig probefahren müssen.. 

Nicht einfach das Thema 



Übrigens : wann ist beim Leon der Zahriemenwechsel fällig?


----------



## raceandsound (2. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wir haben 6 Phaetons laufen 5 Leasing, einer gekauft.
> Bisher hat keiner Probleme gemacht. Zahnriemen muss man nicht wechseln.
> Außerdem Vollverzinkte Karosserie mit Alumiumteilen, das einzige was rostet sind die Zierteile(Phaeton Krankheit)



Sorry, da haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet...Ich bin auf den angesprochenen A6 C5 eingegangen und natürlich nicht den Phaeton.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2015)

Ich kann dieses 100tkm Gerede immer nicht verstehen.
Hatte schon mehrere Audis mit über 200tkm und die sind auch einwandfrei gefahren.
Aber wir leben mittlerweile ja eh in der "Ich lease ein Auto für 2-3 Jahre und dann das Gleiche von vorn" Gesellschaft.
Habe jetzt zum ersten Mal einen Neuwagen gekauft und der wird so lange gefahren, bis es sich nicht mehr rechnet.
Ziel sind mindestens 10 Jahre und 200tkm.

@Riverna:
Die Felgen sind nicht schlecht, aber ich mag keine Multilochkreise.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Mir würden sie mit nur einem Lochkreis auch besser gefallen, aber ich wollte eben genau diese Felge und die haben leider immer einen Doppellochkreis.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2015)

Wollte ursprünglich keine Felgen mit Zentrierringen und anderen Schrauben haben, aber am Ende ging doch Design und Verfügbarkeit über OEM Anbindung.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, der Käufer entscheidet selbst ob er eine Garantieversicherung dazu kaufen möchte oder nicht. Ist doch normal?
> 
> Weil der Händler die Garantie selber einkaufen muss. zB kauft Porsche bei der Porsche Approved die Garantie bei der Allianz ein.



Das kenne ich ehrlich gesagt so nicht. Allerdings habe ich bisher meist nur Jahreswagen gekauft, die noch Werksgarantie hatten. Audi, BMW, Mercedes bieten aber bei jungen Gebrauchten  dennoch standardmäßig eine Gebrauchtwagengarantie an ("Junge Sterne", "Premium Select" usw.). Ich ging darum davon aus, dass ein seriöser Händler dies auch bei älteren Fahrzeugen tut, wenn er sie auf den Markt schmeißt. 

Bei Porsche und wahrscheinlich auch bei Eurem Ferrari mag das anders sein, aber das sind ja auch nicht unbedingt "Standardautos".


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wir haben 6 Phaetons laufen 5 Leasing, einer gekauft.
> Bisher hat keiner Probleme gemacht. Zahnriemen muss man nicht wechseln.
> Außerdem Vollverzinkte Karosserie mit Alumiumteilen, das einzige was rostet sind die Zierteile(Phaeton Krankheit)



Trotzdem müssen wir ja nur ein paar Seiten zurück Blättern um zu sehen dass eine Inspektion der Dinger kein Pappenstiel ist.


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich bisher meist nur Jahreswagen gekauft, die noch Werksgarantie hatten. Audi, BMW, Mercedes bieten aber bei jungen Gebrauchten  dennoch standardmäßig eine Gebrauchtwagengarantie an ("Junge Sterne", "Premium Select" usw.). Ich ging darum davon aus, dass ein seriöser Händler dies auch bei älteren Fahrzeugen tut, wenn er sie auf den Markt schmeißt.



Auch Porsche Ferrari etc kochen nur mit Wasser
Die junge Sterne Garantie wird vom Mercedes Händler von CarGarantie dazu gekauft, Bei BMW die EuroPlus ist das Real Garant.
Eine Garantie bedeutet für den Verkäufer weniger Risiko, da er selbst die Gewährleistung zu tragen hat und somit auf die Garantie abwälzen kann.

Bei neuwertigeren Autos würde kein Käufer auf die Garantie verzichten, deshalb schließen die Verkäufer die einfach ab.
Im Fahrzeugpreis sind die Kosten trotzdem vorhanden.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Trotzdem müssen wir ja nur ein paar Seiten zurück Blättern um zu sehen dass eine Inspektion der Dinger kein Pappenstiel ist.



Ja, der Unterhalt ist nicht ohne. 
Bremsen vorne, Inspektionen und Winterreifen haben mich für einen dieses Jahr 3k gekostet.


----------



## Exception (3. Juni 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ludwig kenne ich. Habe dort mein erstes Auto her
> 
> Werde wirklich ein wenig probefahren müssen..
> 
> ...


Mein Tip,  der Mitsubishi ASX,  ziemlich unterschätzt, und könnte auch der nächste Hundetransporter für meine Frau werden. 

Mein W211 hat übrigens über 307.000km runter,  soll ich den jetzt rückwirkend entsorgen? [emoji23] Reparaturen abseits von Kundendiensten bisher: Radlager hinten.

Zum Zahnriemen,  hängt vom Motor ab,  da gibt's verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Steht aber im Serviceheft. Bei den Benzinern gewöhnlich 120.000 oder 180.000km oder 5 Jahre. Manchmal aber auch nur Sichtkontrolle und keine Jahresangabe.


----------



## norse (3. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Felgen sehen am Subi schon verdammt gut aus... leider stehen sie knapp 2cm raus. Ich will zwar viel Sturz fahren aber ob das reicht, bin mir da nicht sicher. Zur Not gibt es Overfenders...


Moin! hab da was für dich: SUBARU Radkonfigurator [Impreza] 

damit ist gut ersichtlich ob das ganze passt oder nicht  Sehr zuverlässig!


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Leider nicht... auf den habe ich mich auch verlassen. Und da steht die Felge bündig mit dem Kotflügel ab, in Wirklichkeit sieht das ganze aber so aus. Mal sehen ob ich das mit etwas Sturz unter die Radkästen bekomme, ausgesfedert sieht das ganze meistens schlimmer aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Aber es gibt immer irgendwelche Mittel und Wege


----------



## killer196 (3. Juni 2015)

Ziehen, kante umlegen und viel sturz? ;p


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Ich schneide bestimmt nicht an einer rostfreien Karosserie rum und zieh da wild in der Gegend rum. Wenn dann hole ich mit die Verbreiterungen die es für die Wagen gibt. Diese kann man dann später auch zurück rüsten... aber erstmal schaue ich was mein Freund der Sturz so bewirken kann... wobei ich auch nicht HellaFlush Sturz fahren will.


----------



## norse (3. Juni 2015)

Bei den Kotflügeln? bitte keine Kanten umlegen, das sieht nicht aus! 
Aber ja doch...das Rad schaut ein klein wenig über   -> Breitbau ala 22B  !


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

So würde es auch gehen... wobei mir es ohne besser gefallen würde. Sieht halt doch schon etwas aufgesetzt auf...


----------



## norse (3. Juni 2015)

ja die Fenders sind geschmackssache ... ich finds alles andere als schön und da ist viel mit Basteln dabei! Heil bleibt die Karosse dabei definitiv nicht. Also mein Fall wäre es nicht.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Ohne würde es mir auch bedeutend besser gefallen... ganz zur Not bestell ich mir die Felgen halt nochmal mit ET35. Wäre eventuell sogar sinnvoller als Fenders... aber erstmal abwarten bis das Fahrwerk endlich da ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juni 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Bei den Kotflügeln? bitte keine Kanten umlegen, das sieht nicht aus!



Warum sieht das nicht aus ?
Das siehst du doch von außen gar nicht...



raceandsound schrieb:


> ja kann er, vor allem aber auch gut rosten, oder Nockenwellen brechen, Tiptronic geht auch gern ein, Fensterheber und Luftmassenmesser sind ein Verschleissteil, wie auch gerne die Achsen recht schnell verschleissen und noch vieles mehr...
> Dafür hat man dann einen Wagen der beim Zahnriemenwechsel beim Freundlichen einen Privatkonkurs verursacht und eine Leistungsentfaltung eines Randsteines hat.
> War meiner Meinung nach einer der schlechtesten Audi die je gebaut wurden (C5 Modell).



Kann ich nur teilweise bestätigen.
Solange man selbst Hand anlegen kann ist das ein gutes Auto.
Bekannte von mir fahren zwei A6 C5 2.5TDI, einmal als Avant, einmal als Allroad und beide machen keine Probleme (>250k km).
Rost ist kein Thema, Nockenwellen haben wir bei einem schon selbst getauscht, inkl. Zahnriemen. Der Allroad hat noch die ersten drin und läuft noch top und nahezu kein Verschleiß feststellbar (hat die neueste Generation verbaut)
Das einzige nervige an den Motoren ist die laute VP44. Vom Laufverhalten sind die aber völlig i.O.
Letzens noch die Rumpfgruppe vom Turbo gewechselt, ging auch problemlos 
Turbo aus- bzw. einbauen sind 15min mit etwas Übung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

> Bei neuwertigeren Autos würde kein Käufer auf die Garantie verzichten, deshalb schließen die Verkäufer die einfach ab.
> Im Fahrzeugpreis sind die Kosten trotzdem vorhanden.


Es geht zwar quasi kein Auto ohne Garantie vom Hof da der Händler sich auf keine Glücksspiele einlassen würde. Mitunter liest man beim Endpreis das es zuzüglich Garantie XY ist. Wenn es wirklich mal der Fall ist dann liest man nur an Wiederverkäufer da nur so keine Ansprüche geltend gemacht werden können.

Was die Laufleistung angeht da muss es bei manchen Leuten erst in die Köpfe das 100 - 150k und mehr kein Leben auf dem Gnadenhof bedeuten. Ein Wagen mit vielleicht 5k p.A. kann ja schon nach wenigen Jahren eckige Reifen haben und sich zum Groschengrab entwickeln. Gut ich persönlich könnte mir keinen Schnapsglasmotor vorstellen mit 200k zu kaufen und Kleinstwagen sind ja eher selten Reiselimousinen.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum sieht das nicht aus ?
> Das siehst du doch von außen gar nicht...



Kanten umlegen bringt beim WRX nicht viel, der hat schon extrem kleine Kanten. So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen 0.5cm mehr ist da nicht. Gegen Kantenumlegen habe ich gar nichts, aber ziehen würde ziemlich bescheiden aussehen bei den sowieso schon breiten Backen.


----------



## raceandsound (3. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum sieht das nicht aus ?
> Das siehst du doch von außen gar nicht...
> 
> 
> ...



2 meiner besten Freunde sind bei Audi Werkstättenleiter und ich selber hab auch genug an den Dingern geschraubt...die die "problemlos" liefen, kann man an einer Hand abzählen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kanten umlegen bringt beim WRX nicht viel, der hat schon extrem kleine Kanten. So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen 0.5cm mehr ist da nicht. Gegen Kantenumlegen habe ich gar nichts, aber ziehen würde ziemlich bescheiden aussehen bei den sowieso schon breiten Backen.



Dann würde ich mehr Sturz an der VA fahren. Denke mal, der hat jetzt so um -0,5 bis -1 Grad Sturz. Würde so auf -2 bis -2,5 Grad gehen, das lässt sich im Alltag noch gut fahren und bringt gut Platz.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Auf den Bildern hat er eher 0 Grad Sturz, vorne durch das Ausfedern ist es sogar ein positiver Sturz. Es ist schwer abzuschätzen ob ich das mit Sturz irgendwie hinbekomme. Da lasse ich mich einfach überraschen wenn das Fahrwerk eingebaut ist. Denke auch das ich mit -2 bis - 2.5 Grad im Alltag noch gut leben kann, wird eh nicht jeden Tag bewegt der Wagen. Und etwas mehr Sturz kommt den Federal´s auch zugute.


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es geht zwar quasi kein Auto ohne Garantie vom Hof da der Händler sich auf keine Glücksspiele einlassen würde. Mitunter liest man beim Endpreis das es zuzüglich Garantie XY ist. Wenn es wirklich mal der Fall ist dann liest man nur an Wiederverkäufer da nur so keine Ansprüche geltend gemacht werden können.



Zumindestens hier im Autohaus gehen auch Autos bis 30k ohne Garantie raus. Händler ist ein VW/SKoda/Seat/ Audi Händler und betreibt ein Porsche Zentrum
Ich gehe erstmal mein neues Auto anmelden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Dann muss dort ja noch die Werksgarantie greifen da Otto Normal ihm bei jeder Gelegenheit die Tür einrennt. Gut in der Vergangenheit hatte ich auch bei bekannten Händlern ohne gekauft nur wusste ich dort worauf ich mich einlasse.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Zumindestens hier im Autohaus gehen auch Autos bis 30k ohne Garantie raus. Händler ist ein VW/SKoda/Seat/ Audi Händler und betreibt ein Porsche Zentrum
> *Ich gehe erstmal mein neues Auto anmelden*



Mittwochs nach um 12 Uhr? Ihr habt ja eine nette Zulassung.


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

Klar, die hart arbeitende Bevölkerung kann schließlich nicht einfach Vormittags freinehmen um sein Auto anzumelden.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Klar, die hart arbeitende Bevölkerung kann schließlich nicht einfach Vormittags freinehmen um sein Auto anzumelden.



Dafür ist ja auch der Dienstag + Donnerstag "langer Tag".


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Dann ist der Laden nur gerammelt voll.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann ist der Laden nur gerammelt voll.



Die Zulassung ist eigentlich immer sehr gut besucht, die Wartezeiten betragen im "Normalfall" zwischen 10 und 15 Minuten.
Blöd wird es wenn ein Zulassungsdienst ohne Termin aufschlägt, und "mal eben" 50 Neuwagen zulässt.
Dann hast du die nächsten Stunden einen Mitarbeiter weniger.


----------



## Beam39 (3. Juni 2015)

Noch geiler ises wenn du schon ne halbe Ewigkeit wartest und dann die Meldung kommt dass nix mehr geht aufgrund eines EDV-Absturzes 

@Riverna

Warum möchtest du soviel Sturz wie möglich fahren? Aus optischen Gründen? 

Ich hatte letztens zwei e46 vor mir gehabt mit dem feinsten Russen-Tuning (waren aber zwei schwarzköpfe ), einen mega neg. Sturz gefahren, abgrundtief hässlich sowas. Ich verstehe um Himmels Willen nicht wie man so etwas schön finden kann..


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

Kleiner Teaser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Und? Ich sehe da einen Stehtheke mit Belüftung


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Noch geiler ises wenn du schon ne halbe Ewigkeit wartest und dann die Meldung kommt dass nix mehr geht aufgrund eines EDV-Absturzes



Wenn nicht zufällig das KBA streikt, liegt es bei und NIE an der EDV.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Warum möchtest du soviel Sturz wie möglich fahren? Aus optischen Gründen?



Ach 2 Grad oder 2.5 Grad empfinde ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich viel. Der eine Grund ist das die Federalreifen generell mit einem gewissen Sturz besser arbeiten, dann ist der Subi eh mehr ein Kurvenräuber als für die Autobahn... also ist da ein gewisser Sturz ebenfalls von Vorteil und das dritte eben auch aus optischen Gründen. Etwas Sturz sieht meiner Meinung nach einfach schick aus, natürlich kein Hellaflush wo nur noch 20% vom Reifen aufliegen. 

328i Coupe, Camberfam. - neue Story!!! [ 3er BMW - E36 ] (Storyseite 7) "Coupe" - [Tuning - Fotos - Bilder - Stories]

Der hier hat zum Beispiel ein Sturz der mir optisch wirklich zusagt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bisher hat keiner Probleme gemacht. Zahnriemen muss man nicht wechseln.


Ne, man fährt lieber weiter bis man den Motor wechseln muss.  Hast ja echt Ahnung von Autos.



Exception schrieb:


> Mein W211 hat übrigens über 307.000km runter,  soll ich den jetzt  rückwirkend entsorgen? [emoji23] Reparaturen abseits von Kundendiensten  bisher: Radlager hinten.


Und ich bin Jesus.  Hast warscheinlich den Tacho um 200tkm vorgestellt, dann könnte das hinkommen... ...oder es ist ein 4-Matic. Ansonsten einfach nur Blödsinn.


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne, man fährt lieber weiter bis man den Motor wechseln muss.  Hast ja echt Ahnung von Autos.



Ach ja? Wenn kein Zahnriemen vorhanden ist muss ich den auch nicht wechseln, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ach ja? Wenn kein Zahnriemen vorhanden ist muss ich den auch nicht wechseln, oder irre ich mich da?



Phaetons haben nicht ausschleißlich Kette...


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Phaetons haben nicht ausschleißlich Kette...



Er ging aber wahrscheinlich von seinen geleasten Autos aus.



s-icon schrieb:


> Wir haben 6 Phaetons laufen 5 Leasing, einer gekauft.
> Bisher hat keiner Probleme gemacht. Zahnriemen muss man nicht wechseln.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag wird schon besser wissen ob der Zahnriemen hat als der Besitzer, immerhin weiß er auch besser als Exeption über dessen Kilometerstand bescheid.


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er ging aber wahrscheinlich von seinen geleasten Autos aus.



Genau.
Außer einer defekten Lüfterabdeckung, einer nicht öffnenden Motorhabe sowie einer defekten LED kann ich mich an keine Defekte erinnern.
Und das zu einer Leasingrate die einem 1er BMW entspricht.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und? Ich sehe da einen Stehtheke mit Belüftung



Da drauf eine Currywurst Pommes

Teaser Nr.2 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er ging aber wahrscheinlich von seinen geleasten Autos aus.


Und dann pauschal sagen das Zahnriemen nicht gewechselt werden, nur weil man 6 Phaetons hat, die alle Kette haben? Dann tanke ich jetzt pauschal immer Super, egal ob es ein Diesel ist. Meiner ist schließlich ein Benziner.

...nur so nebenbei kostet beim Phaeton der Zahnriemenwechsel fast 2000€.(je nach Motor) Dann kauft sich noch einer so nen Bomber und kippt beim nächsten Service hinten rüber, weil er dachte das beim Phaeton pauschal kein Zahnriemen gemacht werden muss.



Riverna schrieb:


> TheBadFrag wird schon besser wissen ob der  Zahnriemen hat als der Besitzer, immerhin weiß er auch besser als  Exeption über dessen Kilometerstand bescheid.


Tja leider arbeite ich bei Daimler und von daher weis ich das es keinen W211 gibt, der 307000 fährt nur mit Service und einem Radlager hinten. Das ist nur möglich, wenn es ein 4Matic ist. Die Vorderachse vom RWD macht das unter keinen Umständen mit.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Ach und weil in eurem Kundenkreis das keiner packt... ist das natürlich völlig auszuschließen. 
Es ist doch völliger Quatsch, wieso sollte er sowas behaupten wenn es nicht stimmt? Davon hätte er doch überhaupt nichts... vielleicht hat er einfach nur unglaubliches Glück. Kommt vor...

Wir hatten letztens auch erst einen QQ der erst bei 250.000 Kilometer neue Querlenkerlager bekommen hat, obwohl die eigentlich ständig kaputt gehen und die meisten bei unter 100.000 Kilometer schon die ersten neuen brauchen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2015)

So viel Glück kann man nicht haben das ein 211er RWD 307tkm ohne ein kaputtes Traggelenk an der Vorderachse fährt. Es sei denn man fährt die ganzen Kilometer auf einem Leistungsprüfstand.
Beim 4Matic ist es möglich, weil da das ganze Fahrwerk extrem robust ist. Ich denke nicht das er einen 4Matic hat.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Gut... du hast mich mit den Argumenten überzeugt. Er hat gelogen...


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juni 2015)

Fazit: Mercedes sind ******** weil es nicht moeglich ist mit denen unbeschadet 300.000km zu fahren?

Nicht unbedingt ne gute Werbung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Da drauf eine Currywurst Pommes

Teaser Nr.2 :

[/QUOTE]

Cool und jetzt kommt das Glücksrad von Sat 1


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

Glücksrad von Sat 1? Kenn ich nicht dafür bin ich zu jung


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Er meinte damit wohl eher... mach net so ein Geschiss und zeig den Koffer halt und net nur Teile.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er meinte damit wohl eher... mach net so ein Geschiss und zeig den Koffer halt und net nur Teile.



This!


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Juni 2015)

Also mein Benz draussen vor der Tür hat inzwischen schon fast 400.000km runter und hat kaum Probleme gemacht. Nie liegen geblieben, einmal wurden schon die Reifen gewechselt und die Bremsen vorne waren nach 350.000 dran.. ansonsten, fahren.....


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er meinte damit wohl eher... mach net so ein Geschiss und zeig den Koffer halt und net nur Teile.



Bisschen Spannung muss sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bisschen Spannung muss sein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dachte schon da kommt jetzt ein richtig schickes Fahrzeug und du postest sowas?!

Schon bissi arg enttaeuschend


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

Ihr wollt ein schönes Auto sehen? Dann hier meine alte Ente


----------



## Lee (3. Juni 2015)

Absolut geil die Ente


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

War auch eine schöne Erfahrung, mal sowas gefahren zu sein. Hab sie damals mit richtig viel Gewinn dann wieder verkauft... das war wohl auch das einzige Auto wo ich am Ende mehr bekommen habe als ich selber reingesteckt habe. Zumindestens in der Höhe...


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dachte schon da kommt jetzt ein richtig schickes Fahrzeug und du postest sowas?!
> 
> Schon bissi arg enttaeuschend



Ich bin halt noch jung und man muss sich ja noch steigern.
Aber solange der mir nicht abfackelt bin ich zufrieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juni 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Also mein Benz draussen vor der Tür hat inzwischen schon fast 400.000km runter und hat kaum Probleme gemacht. Nie liegen geblieben, einmal wurden schon die Reifen gewechselt und die Bremsen vorne waren nach 350.000 dran.. ansonsten, fahren.....


Das zeichen für ironie vergessen, überall eine "0" zuviel dran oder auf hartgummi-slicks unterwegs? (bis zur felge herunter gefahren) 

@ TheBadFrag
Wenn deine aussagen auf den letzten seiten stimmen frage ich mich ob eure kundschaft durch die bank nicht richtig auto fahren kann oder ob ich von mercedes als neuwagen doch lieber abstand nehmen soll.
In meinen augen sind 100.000 km förmlich nichts. Im bereich bis 200.000 km dürfen höchstens verschleißteile wie bremsen und service anfallen, aber keine gelenke, buchsen oder sonst was in der richtung. (außer man heizt jeden tag wie ein kaputter über irgendwelche reudigen feldwege) 
Fahrwerkstechnisch wurden an meinem passat gerade mal die koppelstangen und ferdern vorn gewechselt und ich hab gleich 303.000 km auf dem tacho. (hätte alles sicher länger gehalten, wenn die straßen hier besser wären) Dazu gesellen sich noch ein neuer kühler, der turbo welcher eben irgendwo bei 220.000 oder 230.000 km die weiße flagge gehisst hat, eine kupplung und das als anfällig geltende getriebe. Ansonsten sind nur verschleißteile zu beklagen und ich hätte das beim nächsten auto gerne wieder so.

Edit:


s-icon schrieb:


> Ich bin halt noch jung und man muss sich ja noch steigern.
> Aber solange der mir nicht abfackelt bin ich zufrieden.


Finde nur die lackierung ein wenig öde. Mit beklebung schaut der wesentlich besser aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

> Das zeichen für ironie vergessen, überall eine "0" zuviel dran oder auf hartgummi-slicks unterwegs? (bis zur felge herunter gefahren)


Bremsscheiben sollen auch recht haltbar sein nur die Spurtreue ist für´n Ar...

Hm, ich persönlich konnte mich nie mit diesem französischen Campinggestühl anfreunden.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich bin halt noch jung und man muss sich ja noch steigern.
> Aber solange der mir nicht abfackelt bin ich zufrieden.
> 
> 
> ...



Schick 

Gratz dir. Wie kommts das es doch sowas geworden ist?
Und warum enthaeltst du uns noch immer die ganzen Details vor? Was soll das?

Und das, obwohl ich die Zuffenhausener nicht mag.


----------



## s-icon (3. Juni 2015)

Danke
Ist ein 991 GT3, EZ02/14 mit 2500km.
Allerdings wurde der nur 2 Monate gefahren und wurde dann zurück ins Werk gerufen. Seitdem steht er nun beim Händler.

Austattungsmäßig:

Clubsportpaket, Navi, 6 Punkt Gurte, Sportschalensitze, Liftsystem

Die Gründe:
Passendes Angebot, Wenige Exemplare im Vergleich zu Turbo, Turbo S
und ich wollt schon immer mal nen 911er


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juni 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Finde nur die lackierung ein wenig öde. Mit beklebung schaut der wesentlich besser aus.
> 
> ...



Das Zeltner&Zeltner Zebra ist schon fast Kult 
Ein wahnsinns-Auto


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich bin halt noch jung und man muss sich ja noch steigern.
> Aber solange der mir nicht abfackelt bin ich zufrieden.
> 
> 
> ...


Wolltest du nicht eigentlich nen Boxster/Cayman GT4 haben? 
Vielleicht ist es ja auch einer und ich erkenn ihn nur nicht 

Edit: Glückwunsch, das klingt ja wirklich super 

Hab leider vergessen den Thread zu aktualisieren


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Fazit: Mercedes sind ******** weil es nicht moeglich ist mit denen unbeschadet 300.000km zu fahren?
> 
> Nicht unbedingt ne gute Werbung.


Welches Auto schafft ohne Reparaturen 300000km zu fahren? Keins. Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufen willst, was 300000 fährt und nur Inspektionen braucht, dann musst du dir einen LKW kaufen. Dort ist das möglich.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ TheBadFrag
> Wenn deine aussagen auf den letzten seiten stimmen frage ich mich ob  eure kundschaft durch die bank nicht richtig auto fahren kann oder ob  ich von mercedes als neuwagen doch lieber abstand nehmen soll.
> In meinen augen sind 100.000 km förmlich nichts. Im bereich bis 200.000  km dürfen höchstens verschleißteile wie bremsen und service anfallen,  aber keine gelenke, buchsen oder sonst was in der richtung. (außer man  heizt jeden tag wie ein kaputter über irgendwelche reudigen feldwege)
> Fahrwerkstechnisch wurden an meinem passat gerade mal die koppelstangen  und ferdern vorn gewechselt und ich hab gleich 303.000 km auf dem tacho.  (hätte alles sicher länger gehalten, wenn die straßen hier besser  wären) Dazu gesellen sich noch ein neuer kühler, der turbo welcher eben  irgendwo bei 220.000 oder 230.000 km die weiße flagge gehisst hat, eine  kupplung und das als anfällig geltende getriebe. Ansonsten sind nur  verschleißteile zu beklagen und ich hätte das beim nächsten auto gerne  wieder so.



Ich arbeite bei Daimler. Bin ich jemals mit so einem MIB Blitz-ding auf einem Lehrgang geblitzt worden und deswegen jetzt in Daimler verliebt? Nein. Bekomme ich Geld dafür das ich gut über Daimler rede und Stimmung mache? Nein.

Ich schaue mir die Schäden sehr genau an und analysiere was alles so an den Kisten kaputt geht.

Geht Daimler kaputt? Ja, auf jeden Fall, sonst wär ich arbeitslos! Wir haben Schäden von kleinen Dingen wie kaputten Glühlampen, Fahrwerksgelenken oder Dichtungen. Wir haben auch Motorschäden, Getriebeschäden, Rost und es gab auch schonmal ein Auto was gebrannt hat. Ist das ein Geheimniss das Autos kaputt gehen? Nein, nicht wirklich. Es wird gerne von der Werbung dargestellt, als ob man einmal in seinem Leben einen Benz kauft und den dann mit ins Grab nimmt, ohne die Werkstatt gesehen zu haben. Das dies nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, sollte ja wohl klar sein.

Alles in allem bekommt man bei Daimler aber schon ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket für sein Geld. Wenn ich bedenke wie stark das Garantieaufkommen seit ich dort bin zurückgegangen ist, dann ist jetzt genau der richtige Zeitpunkt sich einen Benz anzuschaffen. Wenn ich bedenke was andere Hersteller für einen unausgereiften Müll an ihre Kunden ausliefern, da muss ich doch sagen das man sowas mit einem Daimler nicht erleben wird. Klar gibt es hier und da mal Anlaufschwierigkeiten aber mit echten Kosten für den Kunden ist das nicht verbunden. Ich denke nicht das es einen großen Hersteller gibt, der mehr per Kulanz übernimmt als Daimler. Kaputte Steuerkette bei 400000? Kein Problem, das wird komplett übernommen. Normalerweise sind bei uns fast alle Seriendefekte bei uns per Garantie oder Kulanz abgedeckt. Wer das nicht glaubt, kann ja mal gerne googlen ob schonmal irgend jemand für seine defekte Steuerkette beim om651 gezahlt hat. Aus Erfahrung weis ich das es noch niemand zahlen musste, egal was für eine Laufleistung.

Bei VW zahlt man seine Kette oder den Motorschaden schon ab 100000 selber. Der Fehler ist überall bekannt und trotzdem lacht VW und verweigert die Kulanz. Sowas wird es bei uns nicht geben.


Bei deinem Passat ist ja auch schon einiges an Sachen zusammen gekommen. Das würde ich nicht als wenig ansehen. Da laufen etliche Daimler aber wesendlich problemloser. Grade mit teuren Teilen wie Turbos, Getriebe oder Motoren haben wir sehr wenig Probleme.

Und was ist daran schlimm, wenn man mal bei 150000 ein paar Gelenke am Fahrwerk erneuern muss und das einen 300€ kostet? Darf ein Auto nicht verschleißen? Man will unbedingt den tollen Komfort der weichen Fahrwerksgelenke genießen und nicht so eine Schepperbude mit Uniball Motorsportgelenken haben aber die weichen Lager müssen min. 30 Jahre und 500000 halten? Nein, das passt nicht zusammen. Und auch wenn das Auto 100000€ kostet, kann etwas kaputt gehen. Nur weil es so viel kostet, sind nicht alle Teile aus Titan. Wenn man sich mal ein wenig damit befasst wie so ein Preis von einem Auto entsteht, dann kommt man auch dahinter das die reinen Produktionskosten nicht so ausschlagebend sind.

Was heist es ein Premiumauto zu fahren? Klar kommt man mit 4 Rädern und einem Motor überall hin. Wer aber schonmal eine Probefahrt in einem neuen Daimler gemacht hat weis wie es sich anfühlt. Da ist nichts am scheppern, das Fahrwerk ist nicht wackelig wie ein Schiff aber trotzdem hat man guten Komfort und fühlt sich wohl. Die Schalter sind nicht planlos angeordnet, die Klimaanlage erzeugt keine Sturmfrisur und man muss keine Angst haben das im nächsten Moment irgendwas kaputt bricht. Davon abgesehen das man ein Servicepaket bekommt, was man bei z.B. Dacia vergeblich suchen wird.

Würde ich mir selber einen Daimler kaufen? Ja, eventuell schon. Es ist zwar nicht der Autotyp, der so unbedingt zu mir passt aber man kann einfach nicht sagen das man nicht gerne einen fahren würde.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2015)

Mittlerweile fangen die Autohersteller auch wieder an ein Auto zu bauen, welches länger als 10 Jahre oder 200tkm hält.
Ich erwarte einfach von bestimmten Bauteilen am Auto, dass sie sehr lange halten.
Dazu zähle ich den Auspuff, die Karosse, Felgen, Motor, Getriebe und noch andere Kleinigkeiten.
Alles natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Auto regelmässig gewartet und nichts durch einen Unfall beschädigt wird.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei VW zahlt man seine Kette oder den Motorschaden schon ab 100000 selber. Der Fehler ist überall bekannt und trotzdem lacht VW und verweigert die Kulanz. Sowas wird es bei uns nicht geben.



In der alten Firma hatten wir einen Motorschaden an einem EOS und VW hat nichts bezahlt weil der Service 500 Kilometer !!! überzogen war. Der Eimer hatte knapp 30.500 Kilometer auf dem Tacho... VW ist alles aber nicht Kulant. Trotzdem kaufen sich die Leute weiterhin die Autos und dass kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wir sind auch relativ kulant. Wobei mir auch eigentlich nie größere Schäden haben da die Autos bei uns im Kundenkreis meistens keine 4 Jahre alt sind und selten über 100.000 Kilometer runter haben. Daher wäre es unfair irgendwas über kulanz zu sagen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



Der ganze Wagen sieht wirklich schick aus, da sieht man mal wieder, daß es außer einer ordentlichen Tieferlegung samt schicker Felgen nicht viel braucht 

Aber seine Tieferlegung ist schon enorm, wirklich alltagstauglich ist das nicht mehr, gerade im Schwellerbereich direkt hinter den Vorderrädern.
Da ist die Oelwanne, ein evtl. vorhandenes Versteifungskreuz und natürlich die Schweller selbst gefährlich nahe an der Straße. Mehr als 4-5cm sind das nicht mehr, das wäre selbst mir zu nervig und je nach Straße auch zu gefährlich.

Wenn ich mir meinen Unterboden in dem Bereich so ansehe, hält mich das immer davon ab, das Fahwerk noch 1-2 Zentimeter aus optischen Gründen runterzudrehen. 

Extrem negativer Sturz hinten ist ganz nett, aber oft konstruktionsbedingt (wie beim E36) durch Tieferlegung auch nachteilig.
Habe es jetzt nicht genau im Kopf, muß mal auf das letzte Protokoll schauen. Bin meine ich bei um die 2,5 rum.

Schön ist das nicht, wenn die Reifen außen und mittig noch 5mm haben und innen blank sind.
Bei Mischbereifung und laufrichtungsgebundenen Reifen ist ein ständiges Durchtauschen nicht so einfach machen und die Reifen auf der Felge drehen und tauschen (von links nach recht, Außenseite nach Innen) ist aufwändig, muß rechtzeitig gemacht werden, damit das Fahrverhalten nicht etliche Kilometer bescheiden ist und inkl. Auswuchten ist man da auch schnell 30/40€ beim Reifenhändler los.

Auch ein kleiner Teaser:


----------



## Ruptet (4. Juni 2015)

Ich finde Sturz sieht so "falsch" aus ... so ... kaputt, es gehört einfach nicht so 
Ich find da einfach keinen Gefallen dran


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

Sieht irgendwie kurz vor dem Achsbruch aus, ich bin für so einen Sch.. wohl schon zu alt


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2015)

Aber es ist super für die Kurve.
Hatte wirklich mal ne kaputte Achse und extrem viel Sturz.
Die Reifen haben nicht sehr lange gehalten und haben sich auch sehr einseitig abgefahren.


----------



## BlindxDeath (4. Juni 2015)

Hm..
einer aus der MX5 Gruppe ist bei einem Verkehrsunfall gestorben.

Nord-West-Media TV: 02.06.2015 - 22-Jähriger schleudert mit Sportwagen nach Überholvorgang in den Gegenverkehr - junger Mann stirbt - weitere Schwerverletzte

Miese Sache.
Auch wenn ich ihn nicht kannte..
Einer einer Kumpels hats gepostet und direkt unter dem Post ein Eintrag von dem Verstorbenen mit Bildern von seinem MX5, wie er den Wagen fertig gestellt hat.
Schon etwas Gänsehaut..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

So sah mein Ford nach dem Federbruch aus. Putzig war nur das eine Feder nach wenigen Tagen sich einer weiteren Windung entledigte


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Juni 2015)

@BlindxDeath
Ja, war gestern Abend. Ist bei mir im Ort gewesen und der Fahrer war der Freund eines Mädels, die bei unserer Tochter auf die Schule geht.
Ist hier eh ein Kaff, wo jeder jeden kennt, von daher überschlagen sich jetzt natürlich die Gerüchte und Meldungen.
Airbaglenkrad gegen Sportlenkrad ausgetauscht usw. So wie der Wagen aussieht, hätte der ihm leider auch nix genützt.

Bekannt als "eher zügiger" Fahrer war er auf jeden Fall.
Die Stelle, an der überholt wurde, ist dafür nicht wirklich geeignet.

Relativ kurz nach dem Ortsausgang bergauf, 80km/h erlaubt, Ueberholverbot und vor allem ziemlich direkt nach eine Kuppe, somit eventueller Gegenverkehr nicht sichtbar.


----------



## BlindxDeath (4. Juni 2015)

sieht man ja auch auf den bildern, dass es leicht kurvig ne Kuppe rauf/ab geht.

Ist aber etwas gruselig..
Hatte anfang der Saison auch einen ähnlichen Unfall..
musste wem ausweichen, damit ich nicht drauffahre.. und bin in den Gegenverkehr geraten und plötzlich war da ein anderes Fahrzeug.
Ich bin aus meinem MX5 noch heile ausgestiegen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Juni 2015)

Ausweichen müssen ist oft schnell gefährlich.
Musste mich vor 15 Jahren mal entscheiden, ob LKW frontal, PKW frontal oder Graben mit Bäumen.

Da hatte der entgegenkommende PKW sinnigerweise in einer relativ scharfen, nicht einsehbaren Kurve einen LKW überholt, welcher bei erlaubten 70 km/h (für ihn eh nur 60) schon knapp 85 km/h fuhr.
Er war spät dran... 

Ich war auch nicht gerade langsam und bin dann in den Graben zwischen zwei Bäumen, da wieder rausgesprungen (aber so richtig) gedreht und einen ordentlichen Drift hingelegt.
Ueber 100m weiter dann seitlich an einem Baum zum Stehen gekommen.
Zum Glück direkt an der B-Säule, sonst würde ich jetzt hier nicht schreiben.

So ging es mit einer Lungenquetschung, Rippenprellungen und ein paar Schürfwunden für mich, und einer kleinen Platzwunde am Kopf für meinen Beifahrer aus.

Auto war Totalschaden, lt. Gutachter 19.800€ Reparaturkosten.

Und das, obwohl durch die Ausfahrt ins Grüne (der Graben) und die wilde Rumrutscherei (bei weiterem Gegenverkehr) schon gut Tempo abgebaut wurde.
Dachte bis zuletzt, daß ich den noch eingefangen kriege. 

Aber sowas ist heilsam. Seitdem und vor allem durch mehrere Todesfälle im Freundes- und Familienkreis bin ich deutlich ruhiger geworden.
Habe zwar - wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin - immer noch mal meine 5 Minuten und/oder bin häufig zu schnell unterwegs, aber längst nicht mehr so hirnlos und risikobereit, wie mit 18-25.
Da war schon öfter mal Glück dabei und nicht nur Können.

Gibt man natürlich erst später zu.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juni 2015)

Lustiges Erlebnis grad: Von nem guten Kumpel der Onkel is aus NRW zu Besuch und fährt nen neuen X6 50i mit 450ps. Wir haben uns bisschen unterhalten bis er voller Überzeugung sagte: "Deiner Kutsche laufe ich mit Halbgas davon, wetten?", gesagt, getan.

Sind 5 Beschleunigungen gefahren 2x rollender Start bei 30, Ergebnis: Ich konnte einen Vorsprung von 1 1/2 Wagenlängen bis 200 halten. Das gleiche Spiel 2x ausm Stand. Auf der AB ab 100 durchgetreten, konnte bis 200 eine Wagenlänge gutmachen, bis 220 kam er mit und als ich in Begrenzer lief lag er locker 4-5 Wagenlängen hinten.

Sein Fazit: "Ich wusste dass die 335er gut gehen, aber so gut. "

Ich glaub der hat kein Bock mehr auf seine Kiste


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Juni 2015)

Tja, ein SUV ist halt nunmal kein Rennwagen, selbst wenn da manchmal ein M am Heck prangen sollte.

So gut die auch teilwiese vorwärtsgehen, das hohe Gewicht und den schlechteren cw-Wert kann man nicht so leicht ausgleichen.

Lieber 1000kg, als 1000 PS, oder wie war das?


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juni 2015)

Ich konnte SUV' s noch nie was ab, das hat wieder mal bewiesen warum. Der X6 is von innen zwar extrem schön anzusehen und sehr schick designed, aber von außen is das Ding einfach nur nen Klotz.

Ich hab, um ehrlich zu sein, erwartet dass er mich ordentlich stehen lässt. 150ps und 250nm mehr Drehmoment sind schon ne ordentliche Hausnummer. Umso überraschter war ich am Ende.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Juni 2015)

Kannst Du mal das Leistungsgewicht von beiden Fahrzeugen ausrechnen?

Und wie sind denn die Werksangaben bis 160 km/h und 1km stehender Start von den Boliden?

Beim X6 bin ich irgendwie gespalten.
Ich mag absolut keine SUV, wobei ich den aktuellen X5 im Gegensatz zum ersten Modell gar nicht so übel finde.

Einen X6 würde ich selbst nicht haben wollen, aber irgendwie ist das Ding schon cool. Klar, hat ein gewisses Prolloimage, aber das Design hat was.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2015)

Ich mag SUV's auch nicht wirklich, gerade die grossen nicht.
Aber nen Range Rover Evoque ist doch ganz schick.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal das Leistungsgewicht von beiden Fahrzeugen ausrechnen?



Beim 335i weiß ich nicht ob es der richtige ist: 

BMW 335 i CoupÃ© (E92) vs BMW X6 50i (E71) [52822676]


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja eine klasse Seite. Cool.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Lustiges Erlebnis grad: Von nem guten Kumpel der Onkel is aus NRW zu Besuch und fährt nen neuen X6 50i mit 450ps. Wir haben uns bisschen unterhalten bis er voller Überzeugung sagte: "Deiner Kutsche laufe ich mit Halbgas davon, wetten?", gesagt, getan.
> 
> Sind 5 Beschleunigungen gefahren 2x rollender Start bei 30, Ergebnis: Ich konnte einen Vorsprung von 1 1/2 Wagenlängen bis 200 halten. Das gleiche Spiel 2x ausm Stand. Auf der AB ab 100 durchgetreten, konnte bis 200 eine Wagenlänge gutmachen, bis 220 kam er mit und als ich in Begrenzer lief lag er locker 4-5 Wagenlängen hinten.
> 
> ...



Auf dem Papier liegt der X6 auf jeden Fall vorne, darum wundert mich das Ergebnis. Was mich interessiert: Wo habt Ihr denn Eure Testfahrten durchgeführt? Habt Ihr Euch ne Autobahn abgesperrt oder wo kann man mit 2 Autos rollende Starts von 30 bis Richtung 200Km/h machen?


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2015)

Abends auf der Autobahn, zwei spurige Landstraße... gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten. Und nun bitte keine Moralapostel.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2015)

Wie kann man eine Panzerkolonne übersehen?


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie kann man eine Panzerkolonne übersehen?



....durch die *Tarn*farbe!


----------



## keinnick (4. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abends auf der Autobahn, zwei spurige Landstraße... gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten. Und nun bitte keine Moralapostel.



Keine Ahnung. Wir haben hier nur die A7 in der Nähe, da hab ich bisher noch keine Situation erlebt in der das möglich wäre. Nicht mal Nachts.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2015)

Also auf der A3 Höhe Seligenstadt geht das wunderbar, meistens sogar mit drei Autos... da ist Abends recht wenig los.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier liegt der X6 auf jeden Fall vorne, darum wundert mich das Ergebnis. Was mich interessiert: Wo habt Ihr denn Eure Testfahrten durchgeführt? Habt Ihr Euch ne Autobahn abgesperrt oder wo kann man mit 2 Autos rollende Starts von 30 bis Richtung 200Km/h machen?



Und der x6 aufm Papier is sogar der Alte, der von gestern war der Neue. Theorie und Praxis halt. Bei den 335ern ist aber bekannt dass sie ordentliche Leistungsstreuungen nach oben haben. Aber wiegesagt, mich hat das Ergebnis auch gewundert. Wir hatten vor zwei Wochen nen S7 mit dem 335er vom Kumpel verglichen. 

Vom Stand aus ohne das der S7 die Launch benutzt hat is ihm der 335 bis 120 eine Wagenlänge vorgefahren, danach zog der S7 aber ordentlich davon. Mit Launch hing ihm der 335 eine halbe Wagenlänge hinterher und der S7 hat kontinuierlich Abstand aufgebaut.

Ach, sone Strecken gibts hier zu genüge. War sowieso Nachts um 12 wo auf diesen Straßen kein Schwein mehr fährt. Is ne zweispurige (also 2 Spuren gen Fahrtrichtung und zwei dagegen, in der Mitte getrennt wie auf ner AB), Art Landstraße die etwa 3km geradeaus geht bis es ne Einspurige wird.

Und wenns da zu voll is gibts ja noch die A9 

btw.: Ich mach son Schwachsinn auch nur wenn absolut keine weiteren Fahrzeuge in der Nähe sind, egal ob vor mir oder hinter mir. In der Stadt schon gar nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht war der X6 noch "zu neu", noch nicht eingefähren o.ä.
Der Astra von nem Kumpel hatte auf die ersten paar tausend km nicht mal ansatzweise die angegebene VMax erreicht. Und dann auf einmal "schwupps" --> lief der Hobel wie sau.
kp ob es da ein "Einfahrprogramm" o.ä gab.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Juni 2015)

Glaube ich nicht. Die Dinger sind für ihre Leistung einfach ******* lahm. Genau wie der audi q7 der bei jp mal war im video,  100-200 zeit da fällst vom glauben ab.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juni 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war der X6 noch "zu neu", noch nicht eingefähren o.ä.
> Der Astra von nem Kumpel hatte auf die ersten paar tausend km nicht mal ansatzweise die angegebene VMax erreicht. Und dann auf einmal "schwupps" --> lief der Hobel wie sau.
> kp ob es da ein "Einfahrprogramm" o.ä gab.



Glaube ich nicht, hatte bereits 15tkm drauf. Einfahrphasen gibts vom Hersteller aus sowieso nicht mehr, soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen hab. Aber geil anhören tut er sich allemal. Röhrt und blubbert schön. Der S7 hat sich von außen angehört wie nen Staubsauger.. Kam nichts raus.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Juni 2015)

Hey, hab letztens mal ein bisschen die verschiedenen Sachen in der INPA durchgeschaut, und eine Option "Soundklappe: auf - zu" gefunden, bloß finde ich internet nichts.
Ist ein BMW e60 523i Bj: ende 05 N52 Motor falls ich mich nicht irre.
Ich habe auch des öfteren gelesen das vom Motor her keine unterschiede zum 525i da sind sondern nur das Getriebe andere übersetzungen hat, stimmr das?

Glückwunsch zum 3er beam


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abends auf der Autobahn, zwei spurige Landstraße... gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten. Und nun bitte keine Moralapostel.


Autobahnraser ist dein Lieblingsfilm? Aber nicht besoffen Enten jagen 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie kann man eine Panzerkolonne übersehen?



Solche kleinen Nuckelpinnen gehen im gewöhnlichen Verkehr einfach unter, da kann man so etwas mal übersehen. Kann natürlich auch sein das die Frau sich von der Kette anzogen fühlte da die Damenwelt ja auf Schmuck steht


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ....durch die *Tarn*farbe!


Und das Teil gleitet lautlos über die Straßen.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abends auf der Autobahn, zwei spurige Landstraße... gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten. Und nun bitte keine Moralapostel.



Leichtsinnig ist es aber. Ende letzten Jahres gab es hier innerhalb kurzer Zeit gleich 2 mal tödliche Unfälle bei vermeindlich freier Bahn durch solche dämlichen Rennen. Dafür gibt es Drag Strips, da hat man dann sogar genauste Zeiten und die exakte Geschwindigkeit.

Ist doch viel interessanter als wie die ganzen Halbstarken auf der Landszraße Gas zu geben.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Juni 2015)

"Fahrerin" was wollt ihr denn mehr


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Leichtsinnig ist es aber. Ende letzten Jahres gab es hier innerhalb kurzer Zeit gleich 2 mal tödliche Unfälle bei vermeindlich freier Bahn durch solche dämlichen Rennen. Dafür gibt es Drag Strips, da hat man dann sogar genauste Zeiten und die exakte Geschwindigkeit.



Es gibt keine Drag Strips in Deutschland.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2015)

Und was ist dann etwa das am Hockenheimring?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

Gibt sogar ein paar mehr, Bruummmm


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich arbeite bei Daimler. Bin ich jemals mit so einem MIB Blitz-ding auf einem Lehrgang geblitzt worden und deswegen jetzt in Daimler verliebt? Nein. Bekomme ich Geld dafür das ich gut über Daimler rede und Stimmung mache? Nein.


Das stand doch garnicht zur diskussion. Würdest du bei dacia () arbeiten, hätte ich das mit der "kundschaft" weg gelassen. So floß es halt mit ein. 


> Ich schaue mir die Schäden sehr genau an und analysiere was alles so an den Kisten kaputt geht.
> Geht Daimler kaputt? Ja, auf jeden Fall, sonst wär ich arbeitslos! Wir haben Schäden von kleinen Dingen wie kaputten Glühlampen, Fahrwerksgelenken oder Dichtungen. Wir haben auch Motorschäden, Getriebeschäden, Rost und es gab auch schonmal ein Auto was gebrannt hat. Ist das ein Geheimniss das Autos kaputt gehen? Nein, nicht wirklich. Es wird gerne von der Werbung dargestellt, als ob man einmal in seinem Leben einen Benz kauft und den dann mit ins Grab nimmt, ohne die Werkstatt gesehen zu haben. Das dies nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, sollte ja wohl klar sein.


Also mein nächstes auto sollte mindesten den "reperatur-schnitt" wie mein aktuelles schaffen. (abzüglich getriebeüberholung) Mehr soll es bei gleichem km-stand nicht werden und das wird doch heutzutage wohl zu machen sein.


> Ich denke nicht das es einen großen Hersteller gibt, der mehr per Kulanz übernimmt als Daimler.


Kulanz ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich will die nicht wirklich bemühen. Irgendwo ist es meine zeit die ich vergeude um das auto dann abseits vom normalen service in die werkstatt zu schaukeln und wieder zu holen. Dazu brauch ich im normal-fall einen fahrbaren untersatz als ersatz und muß es irgendwie eintakten, das ich an den tagen auf alle fälle halbwegs pünktlich schluß hab. (ggf. 24h abrechnungszeitraum für leihauto beachten) Und daheim sollte dann am besten auch nix anfallen. (im winter allerdings kein problem)


> Bei deinem Passat ist ja auch schon einiges an Sachen zusammen gekommen. Das würde ich nicht als wenig ansehen.


Es geht aber noch. Bis 200.000 km hatte ich nur service, bremsen bzw. den sandgestrahlten, und damit undichten, kühler.
Zwischen 220.000 und 240.000 km kahm der turbo (hat wohl schon länger gehalten als von vw vorgesehen), die kupplung (normal) und das getriebe (pech-> war wohl eins von den anfälligen)
Dann kurz vor 300.000 die koppelstangen und kurz danach die rechte feder.
Bis auf das getriebe ist, in meinen augen, alles im rahmen wobei ich nicht böse wäre wenn die turbos mittlerweile (immerhin 14 jahre später!) so lange wie der motor halten würden. (und der sollte min. 400.000 km machen)


> Und was ist daran schlimm, wenn man mal bei 150000 ein paar Gelenke am Fahrwerk erneuern muss und das einen 300€ kostet?


Ein paar gelenke für 300€?  Glaube ich kaum.  Das sind dann höchstens teile an die man heran kommt ohne das rad abbauen zu müssen.


> Darf ein Auto nicht verschleißen?


Alles verschleißt. Aber ich habe noch kein auto gehabt bei dem unter 200.000 km irgendwelche fahrwerksteile so verschlissen gewesen sind, das sie getauscht werden mussten. Und wie gesagt, die getauschten teile an meinem passat sind noch gut überschaubar.


> Da ist nichts am scheppern, das Fahrwerk ist nicht wackelig wie ein Schiff aber trotzdem hat man guten Komfort und fühlt sich wohl.


Sorry, aber bis auf dem komfort ist das bei mir standard. Mein auto klappert auch jetzt noch nicht, nur in der übergangszeit hab ich ein leichtes vibirieren aus richtung schalthebel. Sollte sonst noch was klappern liegt das an meinem zeug im auto.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Zeltner&Zeltner Zebra ist schon fast Kult
> Ein wahnsinns-Auto


Ich muß gestehen, das ich nicht ganz so ein porsche-fan bin. Kann dem  kult irgendwie nix abgewinnen. Zeltner muß dieses jahr ja auch mit  weniger ps und drehmoment auskommen, wegen dem vorgeschriebenen  luftmengen-begrenzer. Jetzt muß er teils ganz schön rödeln um vorn zu  bleiben.
Meine "lieblinge" sind übrigens einzelne modelle verschiedener marken  wozu halt auch der ur-quattro, lancia delta oder auch ein aufgemotzter c-kadett gehört. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Juni 2015)

In DE gibt es viel mehr drag strips als man denkt und es werden vermutlich noch mehr weil die Bundeswehr einige Fliegerhorste dicht gemacht hat weil man "Sparen" muss.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig erkenne ist doch der Drag strip am Hockenheimring auch nur temporär.
Flugplätze und co. zählen nicht, ich meine richtige, preparierte Strecken die dafür gebaut worden sind, so wie es sie in Amerika halt gibt, gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und nun bitte keine Moralapostel.



Hat wohl nicht richtig Anklang gefunden  Wenn nen JP mit 300 über seine einspurige Landstraße mit Gegenverkehr brettert freuen sich die ganzen kleinen Kinder


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig erkenne ist doch der Drag strip am Hockenheimring auch nur temporär.
> Flugplätze und co. zählen nicht, ich meine richtige, preparierte Strecken die dafür gebaut worden sind, so wie es sie in Amerika halt gibt, gibt es hier nicht.



Das stimt aber für richtige ausgebaute strecken fehlt halt das geld weil es bei uns nicht so populär ist wie drüben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das stimt aber für richtige ausgebaute strecken fehlt halt das geld weil es bei uns nicht so populär ist wie drüben.



Ich finde es auch ehrlich gesagt extrem langweilig 
Geradeaus kann jeder. Und wenn man mal gegeneinander von 80-xxx beschleunigen will, tut's auch ne leere Autobahn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

Ist ja meist auch eher in Ländern verbreitet wo man mehr Freiheiten hat


----------



## s-icon (4. Juni 2015)

Schon wieder Probleme mit dem CLK, beim beschleunigen von 50-70 hat er 1-2 Sekunden gestottert und sämtliche Warnleuchten im Tacho leuchteten nach paar Sekunden war alles normal.

Darf das mal passieren? Steht das im Fehlerspeicher, also kann man das auslesen lassen?


----------



## norse (4. Juni 2015)

klingt nach nem Sensorfehler /defekt / Wackelkontakt. Fehler sind teilweise im Nachhinein noch auslesbar, aber so ein massiver sollte gespeichert bleiben!


----------



## s-icon (4. Juni 2015)

Ok danke, dann werd ich mal morgen mit dem Verkäufer telefonieren und nächste Woche eine Werkstatt aufsuchen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2015)

Was sind bei dir denn"sämtliche Warnleuchten" ? Alle ?
Dann könnte das ein CanBus Fehler sein (bei BMW wird sowas z.B. durch abgesoffene PDC Steuergeräte verursacht)
Wobei sowas eigentlich nicht auf's MSG durchschlägt.


----------



## s-icon (4. Juni 2015)

Halt ESP, Airbag,  Gurte, Dach, abblendlicht und noch paar andere, alles was leuchten kann


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage... Papa hat sich ein OBD-Ausleseteil von Kiwi gekauft - ich glaube das hier: Kiwi OBD2 OBDII CAN Wireless Bluetooth Diagnostic Reader | iPhone

Nun haben wir folgendes Problem: Solange das Ding am Defender TD4 (2007er BJ) steckt, schaltet sich alle 5min bis 1h komplett die Elektronik ab. Zündung aus, Armaturenbrett wird schwarz, Lichter scheinen zu flackern (wtf, die sind rein mechanisch geschaltet, nichtmal per Relais!).

Nach unter einer halben Sekunde geht die Zündung wieder an, alles wird normal - nur die Tankanzeige zeigt plötzlich einen vollen Tank an und pendelt sich nur langsam wieder ein. Macht sie genau so, wenn man die Batterie vom Auto trennt und dann wieder anschließt.

Hat jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Finde es interessant und kann es mir nicht ganz erklären. Unsere Lösung: Weg mit dem Ding während der Fahrt. Aber teilweise wären die Werte, die das Teil ausliest, echt interessant...


----------



## killer196 (4. Juni 2015)

Kurzschluss?


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2015)

Naja, dann würde es das Ding wohl abschießen, schätze ich mal... Es funktioniert aber immer... Und sobald das Diagnoseteil weg ist macht das Auto keine Späßchen mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Halt ESP, Airbag,  Gurte, Dach, abblendlicht und noch paar andere, alles was leuchten kann



Dann wird es höchstwahrscheinlich eine Störung im Bussystem sein.
Badfrag weiß da wahrscheinlich besser bescheid.


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte bislang zwei Vermutungen...
1) Das Ding interferiert mir irgendwie mit dem Bus, die Elektronik kennt sich nicht mehr aus, und stürzt ab
2) Das Teil versorgt sich rein über den Bus-Stecker. Vielleicht zieht es (wifi sei dank) mehr Strom, als der Bus zu liefern ausgelegt ist, die Elektronik erkennt das und macht ne Notabschaltung


----------



## dsdenni (4. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was sind bei dir denn"sämtliche Warnleuchten" ? Alle ?
> Dann könnte das ein CanBus Fehler sein (bei BMW wird sowas z.B. durch abgesoffene PDC Steuergeräte verursacht)
> Wobei sowas eigentlich nicht auf's MSG durchschlägt.


Ich sag nur 530d e60 vom alten Nachbarn + Wasser im Batteriekasten durch auffahrunfall  

Die Karre war sowasvon dermaßen am ausrasten  Alles was als kaputtbar angezeigt werden konnte war mal kaputt und dann mal wieder nicht [emoji23]


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Schon wieder Probleme mit dem CLK, beim beschleunigen von 50-70 hat er 1-2 Sekunden gestottert und sämtliche Warnleuchten im Tacho leuchteten nach paar Sekunden war alles normal.
> 
> Darf das mal passieren? Steht das im Fehlerspeicher, also kann man das auslesen lassen?


Wassereintritt oder irgendwo ein durchgescheuertes CAN Kabel. Wenn es nur dieses eine Mal aufgetreten ist, dann könnte das schwierig sein den Fehler zu finden.




ebastler schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage... Papa hat sich ein OBD-Ausleseteil von Kiwi gekauft - ich glaube das hier: Kiwi OBD2 OBDII CAN Wireless Bluetooth Diagnostic Reader | iPhone
> 
> Nun haben wir folgendes Problem: Solange das Ding am Defender TD4  (2007er BJ) steckt, schaltet sich alle 5min bis 1h komplett die  Elektronik ab. Zündung aus, Armaturenbrett wird schwarz, Lichter  scheinen zu flackern (wtf, die sind rein mechanisch geschaltet, nichtmal  per Relais!).
> 
> ...


Wenn es ohne das Teil funktioniert, dann schick es zurück. Es muss dann ja zwangsläufig daran liegen. Außerdem ist das Ding brutal teuer für einen ELM327 China-Klon. Normalerweise bekommt man ELM 327 Nachbauten für 20€ bei Amazon.
Bluetooth Diagnose Interface Software ELM-327 CAN Bus: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Den hab ich und der geht wunderbar.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hatte bislang zwei Vermutungen...
> 1) Das Ding interferiert mir irgendwie mit dem Bus, die Elektronik kennt sich nicht mehr aus, und stürzt ab
> 2) Das Teil versorgt sich rein über den Bus-Stecker. Vielleicht zieht es  (wifi sei dank) mehr Strom, als der Bus zu liefern ausgelegt ist, die  Elektronik erkennt das und macht ne Notabschaltung


1. Das wird es sein. Das Gerät sendet unplausible Signale auf den Diagnose-CAN, weswegen alle Sachen verrückt spielen.
2. Über die OBD Dose kann man min 1-2A ziehen, ohne das die Sicherung der ODB Dose durchbrennt. Das sind 12-24W Leistung, da wärde der kleine Plastikkasten in 2 Minuten komplett geschmolzen. Außerdem würde nichts weiter passieren als das die Sicherung der ODB Dose durchhaut, wenn ein Gerät daran zu viel Saft zieht.


----------



## s-icon (4. Juni 2015)

Danke
Ich werd mal Montag zur MB Werkstatt fahren und schauen was die sagen, hab ja noch Gewährleistung und Garantie


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Autobahnraser ist dein Lieblingsfilm? Aber nicht besoffen Enten jagen



Kenn ich nicht... klingt auch nicht wirklich sehenswert. Was du mit den Enten hast verstehe ich nicht wirklich, den Gag hab ich wohl nicht verstanden. 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Leichtsinnig ist es aber. Ende letzten Jahres gab es hier innerhalb kurzer Zeit gleich 2 mal tödliche Unfälle bei vermeindlich freier Bahn durch solche dämlichen Rennen. Dafür gibt es Drag Strips, da hat man dann sogar genauste Zeiten und die exakte Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Ist doch viel interessanter als wie die ganzen Halbstarken auf der Landszraße Gas zu geben.



Also wer es schafft auf einer Autobahn mit drei Spuren und ohne Tempolimit bei nicht vorhandenem Verkehr, sich beim normalen rausbeschleunigen tot zu fahren, der hat es meiner Meinung nach auch irgendwo verdient -> natürliche Auslese. Wie um alles in der Welt soll da was passieren? Da ist die Gefahr im normalen Straßenverkehr zu verglücken ein x-faches höher. Wer beim normalen rausbeschleunigen die Kontrolle über sein Auto verliert, hat es auch beim normalen Fahren nicht unter Kontrolle. Beschleunigungsrennen auf der Autobahn sind auch nicht gefährlicher als deine Drag Strips... weil es genau das gleiche ist. 

Und zu den Halbstarken zähle ich schon lange nicht mehr, aus dem alter bin ich mindestens 10 Jahre raus. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Hat wohl nicht richtig Anklang gefunden  Wenn nen JP mit 300 über seine einspurige Landstraße mit Gegenverkehr brettert freuen sich die ganzen kleinen Kinder



Die Moralkeule kommt meistens von Leuten die sich im Alltag rücksichtslos verhalten, meistens irgendwelche Vertretter die bei 200km/h einem im Kofferraum hängen usw...


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht... klingt auch nicht wirklich sehenswert. Was du mit den Enten hast verstehe ich nicht wirklich, den Gag hab ich wohl nicht verstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, es waren beide Fälle auf Landstraßen. Auf Autobahnen passiert aber auch genug, gibt es ja auch genug Videos auf Youtube, wie man bei gerader Fahrt die Kontrolle verlieren kann.

Aber Vertreter sind die Schlimmsten, da hast du recht und mit den Halbstarken meine ich ja auch nicht dich, gibt es aber halt genug von und das sind dann meistens die, die mit ihren Karren über Bahn und Landstraße brettern müssen.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2015)

Wir sind uns aber schon einig, dass man rechtig doof sein muss wenn man beim normalen Rausbeschleunigen die Kontrolle verliert oder? Somit ist es meiner Meinung nach falsch zu behaupten es wäre leichtsinnig. Leichtsinnig ist es solchen Leuten einen Führerschein zu geben.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wir sind uns aber schon einig, dass man rechtig doof sein muss wenn man beim normalen Rausbeschleunigen die Kontrolle verliert oder? Somit ist es meiner Meinung nach falsch zu behaupten es wäre leichtsinnig. Leichtsinnig ist es solchen Leuten einen Führerschein zu geben.



Naja, es muss ja nur mal was auf der Fahrbahn liegen, irgendwas von einem LKW, das runtergefallen ist oder gar eine Ölspur, das reicht ja schon.
Ohne Fremdeinwirkung ist es schon dämlich, das stimmt schon, zumindest bei absoluter freier Bahn geradeaus. Aber das weiß man bei dem Tempo ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2015)

Und in wie fern unterscheidet sich das dann von einem normalen Fahren? Da kann auch jederzeit was liegen, wenn man so denkt ist es generell leichtsinnig schneller als 100km/h zu fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2015)

Was soll gradeaus schon passieren? Blitzeis-Sommeredition? 

Wenn ich normal auf der Bahn fahre, dann beschleunigen neben mir Autos auch mit, weil sie schneller fahren wollen und das ist weder illegal noch gefährlich.

Gefährlich wird es erst, wenn man das im Verkehr macht und die anderen Autos als Pylonen ansieht.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2015)

Selten das es vorkommen, aber da hat TheBadFrag und ich mal eine Meinung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht... klingt auch nicht wirklich sehenswert. Was du mit den Enten hast verstehe ich nicht wirklich, den Gag hab ich wohl nicht verstanden.


Entenjagd und hier der Film. Bevor ich auf der Ignorliste lande nicht alles was ich schreibe ist Bierernst


----------



## Addi (5. Juni 2015)

Jemand am Wochenende beim Fast-Car-Festival am Lausitzring ?

Würde mich ja echt mal interessieren


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und in wie fern unterscheidet sich das dann von einem normalen Fahren? Da kann auch jederzeit was liegen, wenn man so denkt ist es generell leichtsinnig schneller als 100km/h zu fahren.



Punkt für dich! 
Normales fahren ist aber ja eher 130 und nicht 250. aber was macht man bei einem Start mit 30km/h und dann kommt von hinten einer mit 250 angeflogen? Gibt auch genug Experten die nachts meinen ihre Motorräder ausfahren zu müssen. Ich will nicht das Chaos sehen, wenn da einer mit 300+ angeflogen kommt und vorne schleichen welche mit 30 für einen rollenden Start. 

Ich blein dabei, dafür gibt es Drag Strips. :p


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juni 2015)

Normales Fahren ist eher 130? Ansichtssache 

Natürlich sollte man nicht auf einer Autobahn stehenbleiben, aber nebeneinander mit 80 km/h fahren und durchbeschleunigen ist auf ruhigen Streckenabschnitten gefahrlos drin.

Oder aber, ganz gefahrlos: Kommt nach Osnabrück. Ortsausgang, Ampel, danach 4-spurige Kraftfahrtstraße ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.

Ansonsten halt die üblichen Veranstaltungen wie 1/8 oder 1/4-Meile nur schlagen die Veranstalter inzwischen ganz gut zu.

Außerdem ergeben sich solche Vergleichsfahrten ja häufig doch eher spontan.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Oder aber, ganz gefahrlos: Kommt nach Osnabrück. Ortsausgang, Ampel, danach 4-spurige Kraftfahrtstraße ohne Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.



Wieder was gelernt, dachte man darf auf ner Kraftfahrstraße nur 130 fahren.
Mein Gedächtnis ist manchmal ein Arschloch.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juni 2015)

Nein, sofern es nicht durch Schilder anders geregelt ist UND eine bauliche Trennung gegeben ist, sowie mindestens zwei Spuren je Richtung (hier bin ich mir allerdings gerade unsicher) vorhanden sind, darfst Du so schnell fahren, wie Du möchtest.

Gerade das ist hier in der Gegend ja so sinnfrei. Die B68 von Bersenbrück bis Osnabrück ist ab Bramsche teilweise relativ kurvig (so ab 200 km/h rum braucht man schon ein vernünftiges Fahrwerk, viele trauen sich auch mit geeignetetn Fahrzeugen einfach nicht) und hat recht viele Auf-/Abfahrten mit den entsprechenden Deppen, die sofort mit 100 km/h auf die linke Spur fahren, wenn jemand die Auffahrt hochkommt.

Da wundert mich dann schon, daß dort "freie Fahrt" erlaubt ist.

Gleichzeitig führt fast parallel dazu die A1 her, die schnurgerade ist und abgesehen von den 3-spurigen Teilstücken seit einigen Jahren von 6-20 Uhr auf 130 km/h begrenzt ist.


----------



## Amon (5. Juni 2015)

Da verstehe mal einer die Verkehrs Regelung in Deutschland.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2015)

Addi schrieb:


> Jemand am Wochenende beim Fast-Car-Festival am Lausitzring ?
> 
> Würde mich ja echt mal interessieren



Ich habe zwar ein "Fast-Car". Aber Lausitz ist mir dann doch zu weit ;0)


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Gerade das ist hier in der Gegend ja so sinnfrei. Die B68 von Bersenbrück bis Osnabrück ist ab Bramsche teilweise relativ kurvig (so ab 200 km/h rum braucht man schon ein vernünftiges Fahrwerk, viele trauen sich auch mit geeignetetn Fahrzeugen einfach nicht) und hat recht viele Auf-/Abfahrten mit den entsprechenden Deppen, die sofort mit 100 km/h auf die linke Spur fahren, wenn jemand die Auffahrt hochkommt.
> 
> Da wundert mich dann schon, daß dort "freie Fahrt" erlaubt ist.



Naja, nur weil es keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt, muss das nicht heißen, dass man da mit 200 langfahren kann / soll. Es ist doch wie überall: Man muss seine Geschwindigkeit den Straßenverhältnissen anpassen. Wenn Du mal im Harz unterwegs bist, gibt's da auch genug Kurven, die man nicht mit den eigentlich erlaubten 70km/h passieren sollte.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juni 2015)

Hmmpf, das wusste ich auch nicht, ich bin mir recht sicher, in der Fahrschule gelernt zu haben, dass man auf vierspurigen Bundesstraßen nur 120 fahren darf. Vielleicht hab ich das damals falsch verstanden oder unser Lehrer hat es uns falsch erklärt. Bei dem würde mich das nicht wundern...

Also darf ich, wenn außerorts 4 Spuren (2 pro Richtung) vorhanden sind, so schnell fahren wie ich möchte, sofern da keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung durch Schilder ist?


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2015)

Ja: Autobahnähnliche Straße – Wikipedia


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Juni 2015)

Das höre ich aber auch zum ersten Mal, dachte Offene Geschwindigkeit gitbs nur auf der Autobahn? 
Das würde ich gern mal offiziell lesen und nicht "ich glaube". 

Edit: Okay das hat uns keiner erzählt auf der Fahrschule damals


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das höre ich aber auch zum ersten Mal, dachte Offene Geschwindigkeit gitbs nur auf der Autobahn?
> Das würde ich gern mal offiziell lesen und nicht "ich glaube".



Offizieller geht's nicht: StVO - Einzelnorm  (Absatz 2. c)


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juni 2015)

@Magogan
Nicht unbedingt. Es muß zwingend das entsprechende Kraftfahrtstraßenschild da stehen.Keine Ahnung, welches Zeichen-Nr.das jetzt ist.

Ein weißes Auto auf einem rechteckigen Schild mit blauem Hintergrund.

@Bioschnitzel & Magogan
Nun wird mir so langsam klar, warum viele Leute dort nur so 100-130 km/h fahren (ist auf Autobahnen ja schon schlimm genug) 

@keinnick
Das ist klar.
Aber da gerade Autofahrer ansonsten immer für überfordert gehalten werden und überall bevormundet werden, sollte man annehmen, daß auch dort entsprechende Regelungen sind.
Steht ja auch oft genug ein Tempo 70 Schild vor Kurven, die man auch ganz locker mit jedem Wagen mit 100 schaffen könnte.

Umgekehrt natürlich auch, wenn auch selten.
Aber das sind dann wenigstens noch Strecken, auf denen man mal seine 5-Minuten ausleben kann, ohne gleich im Punkte- oder Fahrverbotsbereich zu landen 
So eine Strecke ist hier auch in der Nähe. 100 erlaubt, viele, kurz aufeinander folgende Kurven. Einige schaffe ich ohne Schneiden (was durch Hecken und Bäume nicht zu empfehlen ist) nur mit 70-80 km/h
Da kann man schön immer im 2. Gang fahren, hin und wieder auf den kurzen Geraden viellecht mal kurz den dritten Gang bis 120, bevor man wieder scharf bremsen muß. 
Mir wurde aber vom Vorstand verboten, da unnötig zu üben...

Wenn es danach ginge, daß man seinen Fahrstil und das Tempo den jeweiligen Straßen-, Verkehrs- und Sichtverhältnissen anpassen sollte, bräuchte man einen Haufen Schilder weniger.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil es keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt, muss das nicht heißen, dass man da mit 200 langfahren kann / soll. Es ist doch wie überall: Man muss seine Geschwindigkeit den Straßenverhältnissen anpassen. *Wenn Du mal im Harz unterwegs bist, gibt's da auch genug Kurven, die man nicht mit den eigentlich erlaubten 70km/h passieren sollte.*



Naja, zu 99,9% kommt man da auch mit 70 rum, kann aber anstrengend werden.
Blöd ist nur wenn hinter solch einer Kurve ein Tourist schleicht......kann man aber zum Teil auch verstehen, wenn sie die Strecke nicht kennen.
(Komme aus dem Harz )

Die B6n ist übrigens auch zum Großteil offen.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Entenjagd und hier der Film. Bevor ich auf der Ignorliste lande nicht alles was ich schreibe ist Bierernst



Ich setze niemanden auf die Ignorliste. Das Lied kenne ich natürlich, nur der Name war mir nicht bekannt. Und den Film will ich anhand des Covers schon gar nicht kennen 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Punkt für dich!
> Normales fahren ist aber ja eher 130 und nicht 250. aber was macht man bei einem Start mit 30km/h und dann kommt von hinten einer mit 250 angeflogen? Gibt auch genug Experten die nachts meinen ihre Motorräder ausfahren zu müssen. Ich will nicht das Chaos sehen, wenn da einer mit 300+ angeflogen kommt und vorne schleichen welche mit 30 für einen rollenden Start.



Auf dem Autobahnabschnitt wo wir das gelegentlich machen (in den letzten 10 Jahren haben wir das 4 mal gemacht) kannst du anfahrende Autos in ~ 4 Kilometer erkennen. Wenn nicht sogar weiter, ich bin da sehr schlecht im schätzen. Wir machen das auch nie von 30km/h sondern von 80km/h. Und dann halt bis 180km/h rauf... die Gefahr ist dabei gleich null.


----------



## Exception (5. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Welches Auto schafft ohne Reparaturen 300000km zu fahren? Keins. Wenn du dir ein Auto kaufen willst, was 300000 fährt und nur Inspektionen braucht, dann musst du dir einen LKW kaufen. Dort ist das möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut,  eins hab ich tatsächlich vergessen, bei 270.000 war der Kühlwasserthermostat austauschreif. Das wurde beim Kundendienst mit gemacht. Ansonsten nur normale Kundendienste. Ob da zwischendurch mal was auf Kulanz getauscht wurde weiß ich nicht. Ist übrigens ein 420 von 2007,  also kein 4matic.

Auch wenn es dich erschüttern wird, ich hatte vor Jahren auch mal einen 2001er A3 1, 8T,  den ich mit fast 200.000km verkauft habe. Der hatte außer einem durchgerosteten MSD und den Achslagern hinten (kein "quattro") auch keine Reparaturen. Die komplette Vorderachse war noch ab Werk ausgerüstet,  trotz 8x18ern und GewindeFW. Selbst die Bremsscheiben vorne waren noch die ersten,  hatten lediglich den zweiten Satz Klötze drauf.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt, dachte man darf auf ner Kraftfahrstraße nur 130 fahren.
> Mein Gedächtnis ist manchmal ein Arschloch.


Wenn sie ausgebaut ist wie eine Autobahn dann ja, bei nur einer Spur pro Richtung ists normal 100.


Da bin ich ja froh, dass man mir das in der Fahrschule gesagt hat


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Juni 2015)

> Hey, hab letztens mal ein bisschen die verschiedenen Sachen in der INPA  durchgeschaut, und eine Option "Soundklappe: auf - zu" gefunden, bloß  finde ich internet nichts.
> Ist ein BMW e60 523i Bj: ende 05 N52 Motor falls ich mich nicht irre.



Es sollte beim e60 ähnlich sein.
DIY: 335i Exhaust Sound Mod. Better, and even easier than golf tee mod.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Punkt für dich!
> Normales fahren ist aber ja eher 130 und nicht 250. aber was macht man bei einem Start mit 30km/h und dann kommt von hinten einer mit 250 angeflogen? Gibt auch genug Experten die nachts meinen ihre Motorräder ausfahren zu müssen. Ich will nicht das Chaos sehen, wenn da einer mit 300+ angeflogen kommt und vorne schleichen welche mit 30 für einen rollenden Start.


Also so langsam würde ich nicht als "normales fahren" bezeichnen.  Wenn jemand nachts auf der Bahn 300+ fährt, dann wird der auf jeden Fall Fernlicht anhaben. Das sieht man im Rückspiegel etwa 5 Kilometer weit.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Gerade das ist hier in der Gegend ja so sinnfrei. Die B68 von  Bersenbrück bis Osnabrück ist ab Bramsche teilweise relativ kurvig (so  ab 200 km/h rum braucht man schon ein vernünftiges Fahrwerk, viele  trauen sich auch mit geeignetetn Fahrzeugen einfach nicht) und hat recht  viele Auf-/Abfahrten mit den entsprechenden Deppen, die sofort mit 100  km/h auf die linke Spur fahren, wenn jemand die Auffahrt hochkommt.


Hmmm dann muss ich da wohl mal langfahren, ist bei mir ganz in der Nähe. Ich liebe solche Bahnen, die kurvig sind und ohne Tempolimit. Kassler Berge ist ja auch noch teilweise frei und da muss man manche Kurve ziemlich anbremsen, weil die nur mit 180 geht. Am geilsten ist die eine Stelle wo es nach einer Rechtskurve runter geht durch eine Kompression. Am tiefsten Punkt ist noch eine kleine Brücke. Die Kompression ist unten gegen der Brücke so scharf, dass es einem bei 220 alle 4 Räder bis in die Federwegsbegrenzer drückt. Leichter Haftungsverlust bei 200+ macht einfach nur richtig Spaß. Leider werden überall Tempolimits aufgestellt, obwohl da außer 5 Leuten im Jahr eh niemand schneller fährt.



Exception schrieb:


> Gut,  eins hab ich tatsächlich vergessen, bei  270.000 war der Kühlwasserthermostat austauschreif. Das wurde beim  Kundendienst mit gemacht. Ansonsten nur normale Kundendienste. Ob da  zwischendurch mal was auf Kulanz getauscht wurde weiß ich nicht. Ist  übrigens ein 420 von 2007,  also kein 4matic.
> 
> Auch wenn es dich erschüttern wird, ich hatte vor Jahren auch mal einen  2001er A3 1, 8T,  den ich mit fast 200.000km verkauft habe. Der hatte  außer einem durchgerosteten MSD und den Achslagern hinten (kein  "quattro") auch keine Reparaturen. Die komplette Vorderachse war noch ab  Werk ausgerüstet,  trotz 8x18ern und GewindeFW. Selbst die  Bremsscheiben vorne waren noch die ersten,  hatten lediglich den zweiten  Satz Klötze drauf.


Da wurde auf Kulanz mit großer Sicherheit was getauscht. Ein 420er als w211 ist aber auch eine ziemliche Rarität. Da müsste ich echt mal nachschauen, ob der die normale Vorderachse wie alle anderen RWD hat.

Wenn du 200000 mit einem Satz Bremsscheiben und 2 Satz Klötzen fährst, dann ist das aber schon extremst langsame Fahrweise. Das da alle Sachen länger halten ist auch klar. Das darfst du aber nicht mit dem Normalfahrer vergleichen. Bei deinem A3 wird das Fahrwerk aber schon ziemlich fertig gewesen sein. Bei mir hatten sich bei etwa 90000 die Lager der Querlenker schon von ihren Passhülsen getrennt. Meiner ist ein Quattro von 2002 mit knapp 150000 und der hat das alles schon am Fahrwerk neu:
-Koppelstangen vorne
-Alle Federn(2 gebrochen)
-Stabilager vorne
-Querlenker vorne
-Längslenkerlager hinten
-Domlager vorne(zu Vorsicht)
-Achsführungslager vorne(ebenfalls gleich mitgetauscht zur Vorsicht)
-Und demnächst Kugelkopf innen der rechten Spurstange


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kassler Berge ist ja auch noch teilweise frei und da muss man manche Kurve ziemlich anbremsen, weil die nur mit 180 geht. Am geilsten ist die eine Stelle wo es nach einer Rechtskurve runter geht durch eine Kompression. Am tiefsten Punkt ist noch eine kleine Brücke. Die Kompression ist unten gegen der Brücke so scharf, dass es einem bei 220 alle 4 Räder bis in die Federwegsbegrenzer drückt. Leichter Haftungsverlust bei 200+ macht einfach nur richtig Spaß. Leider werden überall Tempolimits aufgestellt,



Ja und wegen solcher Spacken wie dir, die irgendwann mal den "leichten Haftungsverlust bei 200+" plötzlich nicht mehr kontrollieren können und dabei sich und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer umbringen, werden dann  die Tempolimits aufgestellt. 

Vollkommen zu Recht, übrigens.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juni 2015)

> Auf dem Autobahnabschnitt wo wir das gelegentlich machen (in den letzten 10 Jahren haben wir das 4 mal gemacht) kannst du anfahrende Autos in ~ 4 Kilometer erkennen. Wenn nicht sogar weiter, ich bin da sehr schlecht im schätzen.



Manche scheinen halt ihren Rückspiegel zu ignorieren, dass sind dann auch jene die mit 110 auf die Linke zum Überholen ziehen ohne dabei auf den rückwärtigen Verkehr zu achten. 

@King

Das N54-Forum hat sich jetzt schon bezahlt gemacht. Hab einen ziemlich coolen Sack aus meiner Gegend kennengelernt der auch das Flashen und Codieren diverser Sachen beherrscht. Aber das Beste is er fährt auch nen E90.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

> Ja und wegen solcher Spacken wie dir,


Man kann es auch anders ausdrücken ohne das es einem persönlichen Angriff gleicht. Die Masse solcher unschöner Crashs passiert allerdings an anderer Stelle


----------



## Seabound (5. Juni 2015)

Hobbyschumi war mir zu niedlich...


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Leichter Haftungsverlust bei 200+ macht einfach nur richtig Spaß. Leider werden überall Tempolimits aufgestellt, obwohl da außer 5 Leuten im Jahr eh niemand schneller fährt.



Ja, die Leute haben es dann wohl auch ohne Tempolimits verstanden (bis auf die von Dir genannten 5). Ganz ehrlich? Du überschätzt Dein Fahrkönnen und / oder Dein Auto meiner Meinung nach deutlich. Anders kann ich mir Sätze wie "Die Kompression ist unten gegen der Brücke so scharf, dass es einem bei 220 alle 4 Räder bis in die Federwegsbegrenzer drückt. Haftungsverlust bei 200+ macht einfach nur richtig Spaß" wirklich nicht erklären.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juni 2015)

CLK steht jetzt bis nächster Woche in der Werkstatt.
Fürs schöne Wochenendwetter hab sogar einen Vorführwagen mitbekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2015)

AMG GT?


----------



## s-icon (5. Juni 2015)

GT S
Fühle mich aber überhaupt nicht wohl in dem Auto.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> GT S
> Fühle mich aber überhaupt nicht wohl in dem Auto.


Sag jetzt nicht du hättest lieber n SLS oder ähnliches gehabt


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> GT S
> Fühle mich aber überhaupt nicht wohl in dem Auto.



Was stimmt nicht mit dem? Zu kleiner Innenraum? (kann ich verstehen, ich saß auch schon mal als Beifahrer drin)


----------



## s-icon (5. Juni 2015)

SLS kann ich auch so fahren, aber ein S63 Coupe wäre nicht schlecht gewesen..
Eng ist der, aber das ist weniger das Problem.
Der ist extrem unübersichtlich und bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wird der sehr unruhig, kenn ich zB. vom SLS überhaupt nicht.


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> ... aber ein S63 Coupe wäre nicht schlecht gewesen..


Den mag ich. Mein Vater überlegt, ob das sein nächster wird. Die Kiste ist einfach... keine Ahnung... Geil


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Juni 2015)

Der C63 ist einer der wenigen Mercedes die ich mag, den Großteil find ich so meeeh.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juni 2015)

Der S63 ist meiner Meinung nach ein optischer ... Reinfall, zur Hälfte zumindest, während er von vorne ganz gut aussieht, ist er von hinten einfach nur hässlich.
Der GT ebenso, nur das dieser komplett unschön ist. (Den SLS dagegen fand ich sehr schick)


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Der S63 ist meiner Meinung nach ein optischer ... Reinfall, zur Hälfte zumindest, während er von vorne ganz gut aussieht, ist er von hinten einfach nur hässlich.


Dachte ich am Anfang auch. Ich war der Meinung, dass das Heck einfach nicht passt. Aber je länger man sich das Auto in natura ansieht, desto besser gefällt es (mir).


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> GT S
> Fühle mich aber überhaupt nicht wohl in dem Auto.



Junge junge, du hast Probleme! Wenn du dich nich wohlfühlst nehm ich ihn dir ab.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juni 2015)

Ist doch nicht mal meiner

Schön find ich den ja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem find ich den SLS gefälliger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Juni 2015)

> höheren Geschwindigkeiten wird der sehr unruhig



Was sind bei dir höhere Geschwindigkeiten?
Normalerweise sollte das ding stur geradeaus gehen schließlich kostet das ding mal eben über 100k.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. Juni 2015)

Hey hab letztens gelesen dass manche von euch Erfahrung mit dem A6 C5 haben. 
Ich schaue mir morgen für nen Kumpel 4-5 Stück an, alle mit dem 2.5 TDI, automatik, schalter, quattro, ist alles dabei. 
Hab jetzt mitbekommen dass die mit den Nockenwellen/LMM Probleme haben. 
Was gibt es noch so zu beachten außer halt alle allgemeinen Dinge wie z.B das naggen vom Motor und Undichtigkeiten. 

MfG


----------



## fatlace (5. Juni 2015)

hab heute mal den Motorraum mal ein bisschen Sauber gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja und wegen solcher Spacken wie dir, die irgendwann mal den "leichten Haftungsverlust bei 200+" plötzlich nicht mehr kontrollieren können und dabei sich und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer umbringen, werden dann  die Tempolimits aufgestellt.
> 
> Vollkommen zu Recht, übrigens.


Ein Frontalcrash bei 120 oder 220 endet beide Male tötlich. Höhere Geschwindigkeiten machen die Sache nicht gefährlicher. Und wenn man darin geübt ist sein Auto bei höheren Geschwindigkeit Zentimeter genau so fahren dann ist das kein Problem. Jemand so unerfahrenes wie du sollte das lieber lassen. Denn wenn man jahrelang nur 130 mit einer Hand am Lenkrad gefahren ist, dann hat man nunmal nicht das nötige Fahrkönnen dazu. Außerdem sollte man dann ein wenig konzentriert an die Sache herrangehen und nicht wie du immer im Halbschlaf unterwegs sein.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, die Leute haben es dann wohl auch ohne  Tempolimits verstanden (bis auf die von Dir genannten 5). Ganz ehrlich?  Du überschätzt Dein Fahrkönnen und / oder Dein Auto meiner Meinung nach  deutlich. Anders kann ich mir Sätze wie "Die Kompression ist unten gegen der Brücke so scharf, dass es einem bei 220 alle 4 Räder bis in die Federwegsbegrenzer drückt. Haftungsverlust bei 200+ macht einfach nur richtig Spaß" wirklich nicht erklären.


Wo liegt der Unterschied ob ich bei 50, 100 oder 200 mit 0,8G um eine Kurve fahre? Schnell = gefährlich? Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten hat ein Auto einen wesendlich breiteren Grenzbereich und man hat deutlich mehr Optionen offen eine Fahrsituation zu meistern.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Juni 2015)

Wir wissens schon, du bist einem Schumacher ebenbürtig

Übrigens heißt es tödlich.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juni 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> hab heute mal den Motorraum mal ein bisschen Sauber gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hastn du für Birnen drine bei den Angels? Die sehen ziemlich naise aus!


----------



## fatlace (5. Juni 2015)

ähm, Scheinwerfer sind umgebaut auf LED Ringe


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Frontalcrash bei 120 oder 220 endet beide Male tötlich. Höhere Geschwindigkeiten machen die Sache nicht gefährlicher. Und wenn man darin geübt ist sein Auto bei höheren Geschwindigkeit Zentimeter genau so fahren dann ist das kein Problem. Jemand so unerfahrenes wie du sollte das lieber lassen. Denn wenn man jahrelang nur 130 mit einer Hand am Lenkrad gefahren ist, dann hat man nunmal nicht das nötige Fahrkönnen dazu. Außerdem sollte man dann ein wenig konzentriert an die Sache herrangehen und nicht wie du immer im Halbschlaf unterwegs sein.
> 
> 
> Wo liegt der Unterschied ob ich bei 50, 100 oder 200 mit 0,8G um eine Kurve fahre? Schnell = gefährlich? Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten hat ein Auto einen wesendlich breiteren Grenzbereich und man hat deutlich mehr Optionen offen eine Fahrsituation zu meistern.



Schon alles an sich verständlich was du schreibst. Ich hab damit halt nur ein klitzekleines Problem...

...das sind Sachen die auf eine Rennstrecke gehören und nicht in den normalen Straßenverkehr. 

Und über Fahrkönnen zu reden würde ich (in so allgemeiner Form) sowieso nicht, den es hält sich doch sowieso jeder ins geheime für den besten Fahrer


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Juni 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und über Fahrkönnen zu reden würde ich (in so allgemeiner Form) sowieso nicht, den es hält sich doch sowieso jeder ins geheime für den besten Fahrer



Du vergisst, dass Badfrag ein verkannter Profi ist.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juni 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Was sind bei dir höhere Geschwindigkeiten?
> Normalerweise sollte das ding stur geradeaus gehen schließlich kostet das ding mal eben über 100k.



Ü200 man merkt schon deutlich, dass der kleiner und handlicher als ein Zb ein sls ist. 
Das schlimmste was ich bisher erlebt habe ist der F12 wie ein Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Schon alles an sich verständlich was du schreibst. Ich hab damit halt nur ein klitzekleines Problem...
> 
> ...das sind Sachen die auf eine Rennstrecke gehören und nicht in den normalen Straßenverkehr.
> 
> Und über Fahrkönnen zu reden würde ich (in so allgemeiner Form) sowieso nicht, den es hält sich doch sowieso jeder ins geheime für den besten Fahrer



Keine Angst, im dichten Verkehr fahre ich sicherlich nicht maximale Kimme um jede Kurve. Ich habe schließlich auch keine Lust mit 200 an einem Stauende zu zerschellen. Denn wenn man so flott unterwegs ist, dann bleibt die Bremsleistung bei gleichem Kurvenradius leider ein wenig auf der Strecke.



s-icon schrieb:


> Ü200 man merkt schon deutlich, dass der kleiner und handlicher als ein Zb ein sls ist.
> Das schlimmste was ich bisher erlebt habe ist der F12 wie ein Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel.


Wenn ein Auto einen tollen Gradeauslauf hat, ist es nicht flott in der Kurve. Deswegen werden die Fahrwerkentwickler wohl die Einstellwerte in diese Richtung verschoben haben. Es ist auch nicht schlimm wenn ein Auto einen schlechten Gradeauslauf hat. Es fühlt sich nur instabil an, obwohl die Kiste sehr viel Grip hat. Ist lediglich eine Kopfsache.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass Badfrag ein verkannter Profi ist.


Wenn ich hier höre das sich keiner traut eine Kurve schneller als 130 zu fahren, dann wird das wohl so sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass Badfrag ein verkannter Profi ist.


The Stig


----------



## s-icon (5. Juni 2015)

Der F12 hat eher das Problem, dass er vor Kraft kaum laufen kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Hey hab letztens gelesen dass manche von euch Erfahrung mit dem A6 C5 haben.
> Ich schaue mir morgen für nen Kumpel 4-5 Stück an, alle mit dem 2.5 TDI, automatik, schalter, quattro, ist alles dabei.
> Hab jetzt mitbekommen dass die mit den Nockenwellen/LMM Probleme haben.
> Was gibt es noch so zu beachten außer halt alle allgemeinen Dinge wie z.B das naggen vom Motor und Undichtigkeiten.
> ...



Am besten nen Handschalter kaufen, bzw. die 5 Stufen Automatik. Auf keinen Fall die Multitronik, die macht immer Probleme.
Nockenwellen kannst du durch den Öleinfüllstutzen sehen (zumindest eine Nocke). Etwas eingelaufen dürfen die sein, wenn es allerdings viel ist, muss man über einen Wechsel nachdenken (kann man mit ein wenig Übung selbst erledigen).
Und wenn möglich Fehlerspeicher auslesen lassen. Der Nadelhubgeber ist sehr oft defekt.
Ansonsten auf einen gleichmäßigen Durchzug bis kurz vor dem Begrenzer achten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Etwas eingelaufen dürfen die sein, wenn es allerdings viel ist, muss man über einen Wechsel nachdenken (kann man mit ein wenig Übung selbst erledigen).


Eingelaufen dürfen die überhaupt nicht sein. Eine Nockenwelle ist nur oberflächengehärtet, die besteht nicht komplett aus Hartmetall. Wenn es 150000km dauert bis die ein bischen eingelaufen ist, dann dauert es vielleicht 10000km bis nichts mehr da ist. Wenn einmal die gehärtete Schicht weg ist, dann reibt die sich so weg.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2015)

Bei den 2.5TDIs ohne Rollenschlepphebel ist das ganz normal.
Die laufen dann auch noch einige 10k km.
Bei anderen Motoren sind die Auswirkungen von eingelaufenen Nockenwellen deutlich schlimmer, beim 2.5TDI ist das wie gesagt "normal".


----------



## Beam39 (6. Juni 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> ähm, Scheinwerfer sind umgebaut auf LED Ringe



Ok, hat sich somit erledigt


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Kurve mit 130? Kommt auf die Kurve an.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

Die Geschwindigkeiten stimmen zwar nicht, aber trotzdem beschreibt es das Fahrkönnen mancher Leute sehr gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHWJbdgoUvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (6. Juni 2015)

Das ging daneben


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied ob ich bei 50, 100 oder 200 mit 0,8G um eine Kurve fahre? Schnell = gefährlich? Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten hat ein Auto einen wesendlich breiteren Grenzbereich und man hat deutlich mehr Optionen offen eine Fahrsituation zu meistern.



Da stehe ich gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. Wie ist das gemeint? Bei 200 kurz vorm abfliegen habe ich mehr Optionen als mit 130 (nicht kurz vorm abfliegen)?!  

Und natürlich ist (zu) schnell = gefährlich. Zumindest halte ich einen Traktionsverlust bei 200km/h, wie Du ihn beschreibst und gut findest, für gefährlich.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn immer 0.8G Fliehkraft wirken, dann ist er immer gleich nahe am Abfliegen dran, unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das ging daneben



Nix daneben, das Ergebnis war mehr als verdient und hat wenigstens richtig weh getan im Geldbeutel.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn immer 0.8G Fliehkraft wirken, dann ist er immer gleich nahe am Abfliegen dran, unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit



Das stimmt. Ich habe nur das hier nicht verstanden: _"Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten hat ein Auto einen wesendlich breiteren Grenzbereich und man hat deutlich mehr Optionen offen eine Fahrsituation zu meistern."_


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

Da der mögliche Kurvenradius und Bremsweg bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten erheblich besser sind, sehe ich den Sinn davon auch nicht... Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Riverna (6. Juni 2015)

Das versteht man nur als Rennfahrer... diese Überheblichkeit die TheBadFrag an den Tag legt ist schon grandios. Aber das sind meistens die Leute welche irgendwann ihre Karre an den Baum setzen... aber hey er ist quasi professioneller Rennfahrer weil er dreimal über die Nordschleife geeiert ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Mist gebaut hat ja jeder wohl mal, wir sind ja keine Klosterschüler aber gewisse Sachen sollte man wirklich nur dort machen wo man niemanden gefährden kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeiten stimmen zwar nicht, aber trotzdem beschreibt es das Fahrkönnen mancher Leute sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alt aber immer wieder gut. Denkst du ernsthaft ich fahr wie der Klappspaten da? So geil wie er plötzlich im Scheitelpunkt das Lenkrad kurbelt wie ein Steuerrad von einem Bot. Davon mal abgesehen das bei richtiger Fahrweise die Kurve mit 100 gegangen wär... Aber wer schon 140 innerorts fährt, der kann auch zwischendurch mal Karre schrotten.



keinnick schrieb:


> Da stehe ich gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.  Wie ist das gemeint? Bei 200 kurz vorm abfliegen habe ich mehr Optionen  als mit 130 (nicht kurz vorm abfliegen)?!
> 
> Und natürlich ist (zu) schnell = gefährlich. Zumindest halte ich einen  Traktionsverlust bei 200km/h, wie Du ihn beschreibst und gut findest,  für gefährlich.


Das ist relativ simpel. Bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten kündigt sich Haftungsverlust sehr früh an. Man merkt es lange bevor überhaupt irgendwas passiert und kann sich drauf einrichten.(zumindestens bei Serienwagen ohne Aerodynamik) Es ist bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auch nicht möglich das man schlagartiges starkes übersteuern bekommt, wenn da kein Öl oder Eis ist. Um bei 130 Haftungsabriss zu bekommen muss man ja schon eine relativ enge Kurve fahren. Da hat man kaum Optionen, weil man die Kurve so fahren muss wie sie ist. Bei 200+ kann man die Fliehkraft und den Haftungsabriss allein damit schon beeinflussen das man auf seiner Spur 20 cm weiter rüberfahrt. Dadaurch wird die Fahrstrecke in der Kurve gleich etliche Meter länger. Da ist nicht mal ansatzweise Fahrkönnen für erforderlich.

Und was ist an einem Abflug nachts auf der Bahn anders als bei einem Abflug nachts auf der Landstraße? 120 -> Baum = tot, 220 -> Leitplanke = tot. Das höhere Geschwindigkeiten gefährlicher sind ist eine reine Kopfsache. Wenn man natürlich alles ab 130 mit dem großen P in den Augen warnimmt, dann ist das wirklich gefährlich. Die meisten Unfälle passieren auf der Autobahn auch nur, weil die Leute Panik bekommen bei solchen hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Hätten sie das Auto normal gefangen wie sonst auch, wär rein garnichts passiert.

Nimm dir doch mal einen Audi A3 8L, Mercedes B-Klasse w246 oder einen VW Polo 6R(bei diesen Autos ist es mir besonders stark aufgefallen) und mach mal eine Vollbremsung in einer Kurve bei 200. Die Kiste ist am tänzeln wie verrückt. Wenn man da nicht mit ordendlich Lenkbewegungen gegenarbeitet landet man in der Planke. Autos bleiben bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten nunmal nicht 100% Spurneutral und wenn man sich dann in die Hose macht und ausflippt, kann das nicht gut gehen. Und ja, eine Vollbremsung in einer Kurve sollte absolut jeder Autofahrer beherschen, der jemals eine solche Geschwindigkeit fährt.



ebastler schrieb:


> Da der mögliche Kurvenradius und Bremsweg bei  niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten erheblich besser sind, sehe ich den Sinn  davon auch nicht... Keine Ahnung.


Bei Haftungsverlust bremsen? Das ist die sicherste Methode auf jeden Fall das Auto zu schrotten. Zu 85% effektiv. Schagartig kurz auf die Bremse zu hauen um aus dem Untersteuern zu kommen ist aber was anderes.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist relativ simpel. Bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten kündigt sich Haftungsverlust sehr früh an. Man merkt es lange bevor überhaupt irgendwas passiert und kann sich drauf einrichten.(zumindestens bei Serienwagen ohne Aerodynamik) Es ist bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auch nicht möglich das man schlagartiges starkes übersteuern bekommt, wenn da kein Öl oder Eis ist. Um bei 130 Haftungsabriss zu bekommen muss man ja schon eine relativ enge Kurve fahren. Da hat man kaum Optionen, weil man die Kurve so fahren muss wie sie ist. Bei 200+ kann man die Fliehkraft und den Haftungsabriss allein damit schon beeinflussen das man auf seiner Spur 20 cm weiter rüberfahrt. Dadaurch wird die Fahrstrecke in der Kurve gleich etliche Meter länger. Da ist nicht mal ansatzweise Fahrkönnen für erforderlich.



Mag ja sein, dass sich ein Haftungsverlust bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten "früh" ankündigt. Im normalen Straßenverkehr möchte ich aber eigentlich keinen Haftungsverlust in einer Kurve (oder auch sonst wo) haben. Dein Beispiel mit den 130 und den 200+ kapiere ich weiterhin nicht. Ich muss eine Kurve immer so fahren wie sie ist. Eventuell habe ich nach links und rechts etwas Spielraum (die genannten 20cm) und kann so den Kurvenradius etwas beeinflussen aber das geht bei 130 genau so wie mit 200+.



> Das höhere Geschwindigkeiten gefährlicher sind ist eine reine Kopfsache. Wenn man natürlich alles ab 130 mit dem großen P in den Augen warnimmt, dann ist das wirklich gefährlich. Die meisten Unfälle passieren auf der Autobahn auch nur, weil die Leute Panik bekommen bei solchen hohen Geschwindigkeiten.



Dass höhere Geschwindigkeiten gefährlicher sind, ist in meinen Augen eine Tatsache und keine Kopfsache. Ist doch auch ganz logisch oder bekommst Du Dein Auto aus 250km/h genau so schnell zum stehen wie mit 130km/h? Aber ich weiß: Alle, die ihr Auto nicht dauerhaft am Limit bewegen, im dunkeln nicht im 360°-Umfeld 5km weit gucken können und beim Ausparken nicht die Handbremse verwenden sind für Dich eh nicht für den Straßenverkehr geeignet. 

Ich bleibe dabei. Du überschätzt Deine Fahrkünste maßlos und ich wünsche Dir (das ist ehrlich gemeint), dass das für Dich oder andere nicht mal in einer Tragödie endet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass sich ein Haftungsverlust bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten "früh" ankündigt. Im normalen Straßenverkehr möchte ich aber eigentlich keinen Haftungsverlust in einer Kurve (oder auch sonst wo) haben. Dein Beispiel mit den 130 und den 200+ kapiere ich weiterhin nicht. Ich muss eine Kurve immer so fahren wie sie ist. Eventuell habe ich nach links und rechts etwas Spielraum (die genannten 20cm) und kann so den Kurvenradius etwas beeinflussen aber das geht bei 130 genau so wie mit 200+.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei 130 20cm weiter außen fahren bringt fast nichts. Bei 200 bringt das eine ganze Menge.

Warum wollen alle bei Haftungsverlust immer anhalten? Das ist das schlimmste, was man machen kann. Ein Abflug ist dann so gut wie sicher. Man kann in einem instabilen Fahrzustand nicht bremsen.  Das verschlimmert die Sache nur.

Kurve zu schnell angefahren -> Bremsen = Crash
Kurve zu schnell angefahren -> Durch Kurvenfahrt Geschwindigkeit abbauen = Eventuell ohne Crash
Kurve zu schnell angefahren -> Bremse einsetzen um das Auto ins leichte Übersteuern zu bekommen = Eventuell ohne Crash

Wenn man natürlich 30 km/h zu schnell eine Kurve nimmt, dann ist es egal was man macht. Der Abflug ist vorprogrammiert.


Ich verstehe auch nicht warum alle immer so auf den Vertretern rumhacken. Klar fahren die rücksichtslos aber meistens auch wesendlich besser als die, die auf denen rumhacken. Allein durch die vielen vollgas Kilometer bekommt ein Vertreter so viel Fahrpaxis das die den meisten 0815 Fahrern weit überlegen sind. Denn 40 Jahre lang mit 130 auf der Mittelspur kriechen bringt absolut 0 Fahrkönnen mehr als man in der Fahrschule auch schon hatte. Wenn ein Vertreter aber jeden Tag Vollgas über die Bahn kachelt, dann lernt er sein Auto bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und extremen Fahrmanövern gut kennen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Es gibt so gesehen keine Berufsgruppe die einen besseren Fahrer bietet und ein abgehetzter Vertreter gehört bestimmt nicht dazu. 


> Kurve zu schnell angefahren -> Bremsen = Crash
> Kurve zu schnell angefahren -> Durch Kurvenfahrt Geschwindigkeit abbauen = Eventuell ohne Crash
> Kurve zu schnell angefahren -> Bremse einsetzen um das Auto ins leichte Übersteuern zu bekommen = Eventuell ohne Crash


Ein Faktor fehlt dort aber, nämlich die Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

Und was soll die für einen Einfluss haben? Wenn ich bei Sonne, Regen oder Schnee zu schnell in einer Kurve bin, dann endet Bremsen quasi fast immer im Crash. Bei Schnee und Regen noch deutlich schneller als auf trockener Piste.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 130 20cm weiter außen fahren bringt fast nichts. Bei 200 bringt das eine ganze Menge.
> 
> Warum wollen alle bei Haftungsverlust immer anhalten? Das ist das schlimmste, was man machen kann. Ein Abflug ist dann so gut wie sicher. Man kann in einem instabilen Fahrzustand nicht bremsen.  Das verschlimmert die Sache nur.



Ich glaube wir reden die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei.  Ich rede davon, dass man einen instabilen Fahrzeugzustand / Haftungsverlust im Straßenverkehr gar nicht erst (bewusst) herbeiführen sollte. Mag sein, dass ich dann in den Augen anderer ein Schleicher bin aber ich fahre auch nicht von A nach B um die Grenzen meines Autos oder der Physik auszuloten. 



> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum alle immer so auf den Vertretern rumhacken. Klar fahren die rücksichtslos aber meistens auch wesendlich besser als die, die auf denen rumhacken. Allein durch die vielen vollgas Kilometer bekommt ein Vertreter so viel Fahrpaxis das die den meisten 0815 Fahrern weit überlegen sind. Denn 40 Jahre lang mit 130 auf der Mittelspur kriechen bringt absolut 0 Fahrkönnen mehr als man in der Fahrschule auch schon hatte. Wenn ein Vertreter aber jeden Tag Vollgas über die Bahn kachelt, dann lernt er sein Auto bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und extremen Fahrmanövern gut kennen.



Wie ein bekloppter mit Vollgas und mit ständiger Unterschreitung des Mindestabstands über die Autobahnen zu brettern bringt in meinen Augen auch nicht unbedingt "Fahrkönnen". Autobahnen erfordern und entwickeln eh kein sonderliches "Fahrkönnen" wenn man sich innerhalb der zulässigen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen und Verkehrsregeln bewegt. 

Und von welchen extremen Fahrmanövern redest Du? Ich glaube Du hast den Unterschied zwischen öffentlichem Straßenverkehr und Rennstrecke noch nicht wirklich realisiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Das bei Sonnenschein vielleicht doch an der schönsten Stelle der Kurve doch Feuchtigkeit vorhanden ist oder Sand. Oder ein unvermittelt auftauchendes Hindernis?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das höhere Geschwindigkeiten gefährlicher sind ist eine reine Kopfsache.


Also langsam ist auch mal gut.
Das ist mit der grösste Stuss den du bist jetzt geschrieben hast.
Natürlich sind höhere Geschwindigkeiten gefährlicher, alleine schon weil da ganz andere Kräfte wirken.
Nach deiner Aussage ist mit 250km/h zu fahren genauso gefährlich wie mit 50km/h zu fahren.
Das ist völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## JaniZz (6. Juni 2015)

Hahahha theBadfrag 

Was fährst du noch mal für ein Auto? 
Irgend so ein A3? 

Geht doch gar nicht auf sein Gelaber ein. 

Absoluter Schwachsinn was er von sich gibt. 

Sein Auto fährt vielleicht Grade mal 200 und will hier ein erzählen das man bei 220 kmh einen breiten Grenzbereich hat. 
Mit über 200 Sachen die Fahrbahnbegrenzung um 20 cm überfahren kann ein Unfall herbeiführen bei dem du eine ganze Familie auf dem Gewissen haben könntest. 
Dir sollte man echt den Schein abnehmen. 

Wenn du dich beweisen willst,  fahr aufm Ring.
Da kannst du dich alleine zerlegen. 

Hör auf die Leute hier mit deinem geistigen dünnpfiff zu belästigen.


@S-icon 

Nice, aber erst war ein boxter geplant mit Budget Limit von 80000 € und jetzt wird es ein GT3? 

Musst es ja ziemlich locker auf der Tasche haben 

Hätte ich die Kohle, wäre es bei mit auch ein GT3 der bei mir in der einfahrt stehen würde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei.  Ich rede davon, dass man einen instabilen Fahrzeugzustand / Haftungsverlust im Straßenverkehr gar nicht erst (bewusst) herbeiführen sollte. Mag sein, dass ich dann in den Augen anderer ein Schleicher bin aber ich fahre auch nicht von A nach B um die Grenzen meines Autos oder der Physik auszuloten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man flott unterwegs ist, dann passiert das halt zwischendurch mal. Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm oder gefährlich.  Ich fahre mit Sicherheit nicht voll am Limit durch jede Kurve um die maximale Kurvengeschwindigkeit auf jeden Fall auszuloten. Es gibt nunmal Bodenwellen und unterschiedliche Fahrbahnbeläge, die das Auto ein wenig ins rutschen bringen. Ich fahre nunmal gerne flott, von daher bin ich das halt gewohnt und es ist kein großes Erlebnis, wenn ich mit 200 über die Bahn gefahren bin, wovon ich der ganzen Verwandschaft erzählen muss.

Wenn man als Vertreter 80000-100000 im Jahr Vollgas über die Bahn fährt, dann muss man zig Vollbremsungen, Ausweichmanöver und andere Sachen meistern. Das trägt mehr zum Fahrkönnen bei, als man vermutet. Außerdem haben die Vertreter durch ihr ständiges drängeln eine gute Distanzeinschätzung. Die braucht man nämlich um dem Anderen nicht hinten rein zu fahren. Einem Vertreter wird es mit Sicherheit nicht passieren das er einfach mal 100 Meter zu spät bremst und mit volldampf gradeaus in eine Autobahnausfahrt schießt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das bei Sonnenschein vielleicht doch an der  schönsten Stelle der Kurve doch Feuchtigkeit vorhanden ist oder Sand.  Oder ein unvermittelt auftauchendes Hindernis?


Wenn du danach gehst, dann muss sich jeder in einem Bunker eingraben. Auch bei 130 ist eine Ölspur schon genug, um sich tot zu fahren. Und wie man an den ganzen LKW Auffahrunfällen sieht, ist selbst 90 schon genug um auf einen Stau aufzufahren, wenn man am schlafen ist. Wenn man aber halbwegs mit Verstand unterwegs ist, dann sollte flottes fahren kein Thema sein. Aus meiner Familie und meinem Freundeskreis fahren fast alle schnell. Einen schweren Unfall hat es noch nie gegeben. Man muss ja nicht wie ein gestörter Raser alles kurz und klein fahren.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Hahahha theBadfrag
> 
> Was fährst du noch mal für ein Auto?
> Irgend so ein A3?
> ...


Nebenbei bemerkt fährt dieser A3 238 kmh.
Außerdem habe ich nie davon gesprochen die Fahrbahnbegrenzung zu überfahren, lesen müsste man können.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also langsam ist auch mal gut.
> Das ist mit der grösste Stuss den du bist jetzt geschrieben hast.
> Natürlich sind höhere Geschwindigkeiten gefährlicher, alleine schon weil da ganz andere Kräfte wirken.
> Nach deiner Aussage ist mit 250km/h zu fahren genauso gefährlich wie mit 50km/h zu fahren.
> Das ist völliger Blödsinn.


Klar ist 250kmh gefährlicher als 3kmh. Allerdings macht es keinen wirklichen Unterschied mehr ob man 130, 150, 180 oder 250 fährt. Ein Frontaleinschlag bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten ist immer fatal.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt fährt dieser A3 238 kmh.



War das nicht ein normaler A3 8L mit 150PS?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> War das nicht ein normaler A3 8L mit 150PS?


Exakt.  Der geht ziemlich gut für seine 150PS. 228 km/h GPS und 238 km/h Tacho. Man muss natürlich gut Anlauf nehmen und es muss schön kühl sein. Im Schein ist er mit 215 angegeben. Bei 238 kratzt man dann auch am roten Bereich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Juni 2015)

220 glaube ich ja bei 150 PS, aber 240 never.


----------



## fctriesel (6. Juni 2015)

Ich stelle fest: Exciteletsplay wurde von seinem Thron gestoßen. Sorry Bro.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Exakt.  Der geht ziemlich gut für seine 150PS. 228 km/h GPS und 238 km/h Tacho. Man muss natürlich gut Anlauf nehmen und es muss schön kühl sein. Im Schein ist er mit 215 angegeben. Bei 238 kratzt man dann auch am roten Bereich.


Dann hat der aber mehr als 150PS, eher so Richtung 180PS.
Also von der Leistung her vergleichbar mit nem Jubi GTI.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

Mag sein das ich einen Motor mit hoher Streuung nach oben erwischt habe. Aufm Leistungsprüfstand war ich noch nie damit. Aber 180PS wird der nicht haben. Mit 180PS sollten schon mehr als 240 drin sein.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Exakt.  Der geht ziemlich gut für seine 150PS. 228 km/h GPS und 238 km/h Tacho. Man muss natürlich gut Anlauf nehmen und es muss schön kühl sein. Im Schein ist er mit 215 angegeben. Bei 238 kratzt man dann auch am roten Bereich.



Gut Anlauf und nen Vertreter der von hinten anschiebt, oder wie ? Also wenns der 1.8T mit 180ps wäre, wärs plausibel. Bei 150ps 228 is schon fast unmöglich. Deiner wird gut im Futter stehen wenns so is. Mein 5er mit seinen 163ps is gerade so Tacho 240 gefahren, dann aber mit seeeeeeeeehr viel Anlauf und 2 Vertretern die hinten anschieben, und nichtmal dann immer.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hab nen A3 2.0 TDI mit 170 PS. Fährt laut Schein 222 und ich bin letztens Berg ab bei 225 gewesen und da wäre gefühlt noch mehr gegangen. Dafür war dann aber die Autobahn zu voll.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mag sein das ich einen Motor mit hoher Streuung nach oben erwischt habe. Aufm Leistungsprüfstand war ich noch nie damit. Aber 180PS wird der nicht haben. Mit 180PS sollten schon mehr als 240 drin sein.


Nein, für über 240 brauchst du schon 200PS+.
Vor allem ist die Aerodynamik vom A3 ja auch nicht so der Bringer.
ZB der 2,8 V6 Golf mit 204PS schafft nicht mal 240km/h.
Deiner hat zwar keine echten quattro, aber trotzdem senkt sich die vmax dadurch ab.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juni 2015)

BadFrag schraubt da nen anderen Turbo dran + paar Bar mehr Druck drauf und der rennt 400


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also wenns der 1.8T mit 180ps wäre, wärs plausibel. Bei 150ps 228 is schon fast unmöglich.


Dann ist mein auto auch "unmöglich" in der hinsicht. Auf der geraden und mit viel anlauf macht mein 130 ps diesel laut tacho eine 220. (mit 201 angegeben und das dann @ ca.4000 upm) Berg ein werden es laut tacho auch 230 und es könnten vieleicht noch 240 werden, aber dafür ist das fahrwerk zu alt und wird dann elendig schwammig. (gps-werte hab ich nicht)  Problem ist halt nur das es im letzten gang oberhalb von 4000 touren sehr zäh wird, da die motorsteuerung entweder den ladedruck zurück nimmt oder dem kleinen turbo die puste aus geht.
Meinen alten firmen-caddy (69ps saugdiesel) hab ich, durch zwangsläufiges konsequentes vollgas geben, von tacho 140 auf 160 gebracht. Dafür waren die injektoren nach 109.000 km hin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn es zu warm ist, dann schafft er das auch nicht. Frische Kerzen, Luftfilter und Öl sollten auch drin sein. Mal schaun wenns heute abend kühl sein sollte, dann könnte ich ja mal nen Versuch starten mit GoPro.

Ich hab an dem Kasten nichts modifiziert. Das der Vorbesitzer was dran gemacht hat glaub ich nicht... ...der war nämlich 65+. Ich hab so auch keine Modifikationen feststellen können. Der wird allerdings immer gut gefahren, von daher hat der quasi so wenig Ablagerungen wie frisch ab Werk.

...kann sein das der überdimensionierte Auspuff auch was bringt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

Tachoangaben nützen nur nicht viel.
Laut Tacho lief mein Audi 90 mit 136PS auch 240 auffer Geraden.
Wenn es echte 215-220 waren, wäre das schon viel gewesen.


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2015)

Muss am Fahrer liegen 

*Scnr*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Geht alles, mit Rückenwind und geöffneten Türen und aufgezogenem Spinnaker . Generell könnte man 10% v + 4 km/h abziehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit 180PS sollten schon mehr als 240 drin sein.



Denke ich nicht, zumindest nicht laut GPS höchstens laut Tacho.
Unsere Autos schaffen die 240 laut GPS auch mit >180PS nicht, bzw. nur knapp.
Der S205 250BlueTEC (204PS) läuft eingetragene 241km/h.
Der E36 328i (193PS) läuft 236km/h.
Der E85 2.5i (192PS) 235km/h.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Juni 2015)

> Nein, für über 240 brauchst du schon 200PS+.



170 reichen, auch wen mit ach und krach...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29Q5qD6Oqs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NeIqVMweh68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> 170 reichen, auch wen mit ach und krach...
> 
> [...]



Ja, Tacho 240.
Das ist aber noch meilenweit von echten 240 entfernt.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Haftungsverlust bremsen? Das ist die sicherste Methode auf jeden Fall das Auto zu schrotten. Zu 85% effektiv. Schagartig kurz auf die Bremse zu hauen um aus dem Untersteuern zu kommen ist aber was anderes.



Das ist mir selber klar, dass man bei Haftungsverlust nicht bremsen sollte 
Was ich meine ist folgendes: Der Großteil aller Unfälle auf der Straße sind Auffahrunfälle weil einer zu langsam bremst/geschnitten wird. Und beides ist bei niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten sehr viel leichter vermeidbar als bei hohen.


----------



## s-icon (6. Juni 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> @S-icon
> 
> Nice, aber erst war ein boxter geplant mit Budget Limit von 80000 € und jetzt wird es ein GT3?
> 
> ...



Der Boxster war 90k
Wir hatten den GT3 schonmal, aber der wurde gewandelt.
Außerdem bilde ich mir ein, dass der Boxster einen höheren Wertverlust haben wird, als ein GT3.
Das Geld sitzt nicht so locker, für das Auto musste meine Lieblingsuhr gehen um das Auto bezahlen zu können.

Heute wurde vom Auspuffbauer der neue Auspuff verbaut, man ist der laut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Warum? Ein stehender 40 Tonner verkürzt den Bremsweg enorm


----------



## killer196 (6. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum? Ein stehender 40 Tonner verkürzt den Bremsweg enorm[emoji14]




Wegen dem gt3... Wenn du ne uhr hast die reicht um von nem boxter zu nem gt3 upzugraden, sitzt das geld wesentlich lockerer wie bei manch andren


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute wurde vom Auspuffbauer der neue Auspuff verbaut, man ist der laut


Der Auspuff ist eine Limited Edition.
Hoffen wir mal nicht das es für die Haltbarkeit gilt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2015)

Ich würde meine gute Uhr nie für ein Auto eintauschen, selbst wenn sie vielleicht ein Gebrauchtes finanzieren könnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht höchstens für eine Wertanlage, aber lieber doch nicht da schon mal eine hinterhältige Eiche so etwas bei mir vernichtet hatte


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde meine gute Uhr nie für ein Auto eintauschen, selbst wenn sie vielleicht ein Gebrauchtes finanzieren könnte.


Sofern ich das Auto nicht für meinen Job brauche stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## JaniZz (6. Juni 2015)

Eine gute limitierte Uhr ist auf jedenfall eine bessere Kapital Anlage als ein Auto  

Was war das brutalste Auto das ihr jemals gefahren/mitgefahren seid?


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Juni 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Was war das brutalste Auto das ihr jemals gefahren/mitgefahren seid?



Mitsubishi Space star, aber das lag eher am Fahrstil des Fahrers 

Und das stärkste war ein CLS 63 AMG (C219), welcher auf knapp 600 PS aufgemotzt war. Der Auspuff war abartig laut und geil


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Geht doch gar nicht auf sein Gelaber ein.



Das erzähle ich schon die ganze Zeit, wenn es um das Thema "Fahren" geht darf man ihn einfach nicht ernst nehmen. 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Bei 150ps 228 is schon fast unmöglich.



Das kann man so nicht sagen... mein NX lief damals im Serienzustand mit (wenn man dem Herstellerangaben glaubt) 143PS auch seine 220km/h laut GPS. Da wären aber bestimmt noch 5km/h gegangen... also als unmöglich würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Aber nennen wir es sehr ambitioniert 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, für über 240 brauchst du schon 200PS+.
> Vor allem ist die Aerodynamik vom A3 ja auch nicht so der Bringer.
> ZB der 2,8 V6 Golf mit 204PS schafft nicht mal 240km/h.



Also der MR2 läuft mit seinen 204PS knapp 250km/h laut Tacho und GPS sind es knapp über 240km/h. Gut die Aerodynamik ist da was anderes als eine Schrankwand wie ein A3. Es kommt im Endeffekt auch gar nicht so sehr auf die Leistung vom Motor an. Viel wichtiger ist die Übersetzung vom Getriebe. Der Mazda z.B. läuft nur 220km/h trotz 170PS und würde auch locker noch paar mehr schaffen aber ist viel zu kurz übersetzt. Der SX bei uns aus der Halle wird aktuell ~ 200PS haben und läuft trotzdem nur 230km/h weil das Getriebe einfach etwas zu lang übersetzt ist. Da fehlt die Kraft weil die Drehzahl zu niedrig ist. Trotzdem ist der Mazda bis 200km/h auch kaum langsamer... 

Man kann Autos so echt schlecht vergleichen... ich würde sogar sagen das der Mazda bis 120 oder 140km/h meinen Subi stehen lassen würde oder zumindestens gleich schnell ist. Und das obwohl der Subi 100PS mehr hat. Getriebeübersetzungen sind brutal wichtig... das vergessen die meisten. 

PS: Der Subi läuft seit heute wieder, neues Getriebe drin. Hab ganz vergessen wie schön es ist wenn der 2te Gang funktioniert. 



JaniZz schrieb:


> Was war das brutalste Auto das ihr jemals gefahren/mitgefahren seid?



Brutal bezogen auf Leistung? Dann ganz klar der Skyline vom Kumpel. Hat zwar nur 450PS - 500PS... aber dadruch das der Lader so groß ist wie ein Schweinskopf schiebt der ab 5000U/Min so pervers an das kann man sich nicht vorstellen. Dafür geht unter 5000U/Min ungefähr gar nichts.


----------



## BlindxDeath (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass ein auto mit serienleistung messbar schneller als im Schein steht in wirklichkeit gelaufen ist.

Mein 328 lief auch nur mit ach und krach 250kmh laut gps.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Was war das brutalste Auto das ihr jemals gefahren/mitgefahren seid?



Aktueller RS6, R8 Spyder, Nissan Skyline r34, Evo 6 , WRX STi Blobeye, Evo 8, Supra MK4, C63, SLS, M3 e46, Golf 7R Alfa Romeo 4C, originaler 69er Shelby GT500
Krassestes Erlebnis war, als wir den RS6 zerlegt haben und einmal für Seat in Österreich waren und den Leon X-Perience wie blöde durch den Schnee prügeln durften.



Riverna schrieb:


> Brutal bezogen auf Leistung? Dann ganz klar der Skyline vom Kumpel. Hat zwar nur 450PS - 500PS... aber dadruch das der Lader so groß ist wie ein Schweinskopf schiebt der ab 5000U/Min so pervers an das kann man sich nicht vorstellen. Dafür geht unter 5000U/Min ungefähr gar nichts.



Hatte für 2 Wochen nen R34 gtt mit remap gehabt, sollte 320ps haben, war aber etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## s-icon (7. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde meine gute Uhr nie für ein Auto eintauschen, selbst wenn sie vielleicht ein Gebrauchtes finanzieren könnte.



Uhren sind für mich mein größtes Hobby, aber auch Wertanlage/ Spekulationsobjekte und Zahlungsmittel.
Deshalb kommen und gehen die um andere Projekte wie Hausbau, Autos etc. zu finanzieren.
Aber sie kommt wieder, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. 



JaniZz schrieb:


> Eine gute limitierte Uhr ist auf jedenfall eine bessere Kapital Anlage als ein Auto
> 
> Was war das brutalste Auto das ihr jemals gefahren/mitgefahren seid?



Nr.1 eine Uhr die vom Hersteller limitiert ist "Nr.1 von XX" ist meiner Meinung nach eher eine schlechte Kapitalanlage.

Nr.2 Der Bugatti Veyron eines Kunden, Potthässlich, aber mit einem Gasstoß war man am Ende vom Dorf


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2015)

BlindxDeath schrieb:


> Hatte für 2 Wochen nen R34 gtt mit remap gehabt, sollte 320ps haben, war aber etwas enttäuscht.



Kommt halt immer auf das Setup an.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Juni 2015)

Riverna der Rote MB "traktor" verschandelt irgendwie das bild.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich ist das Absicht... fand das irgendwie schön.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht, zumindest nicht laut GPS höchstens laut Tacho.
> Unsere Autos schaffen die 240 laut GPS auch mit >180PS nicht, bzw. nur knapp.
> Der S205 250BlueTEC (204PS) läuft eingetragene 241km/h.
> Der E36 328i (193PS) läuft 236km/h.
> Der E85 2.5i (192PS) 235km/h.



Wie ich schon gesagt hab 238km/h Tacho und 228 km/h GPS. Laut GPS 238 km/h ist auf keinen Fall drin.

Wichtig ist auch das man die Kiste normal auf der Landstraße warmfährt und dann auf die Autobahn und direkt versucht auf Endgeschwindigkeit zu kommen. Wenn man den erst 100km auf der Bahn richtig glühend heiß gefahren ist, dann fehlen einem wieder ein paar km/h.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2015)

Naja meinen brauch ich nicht messen, der geht bei Tacho 259 in die tolle 250 vmax Begrenzung.
Da er mit 244 angegeben ist, wird das schon passen.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juni 2015)

Ich bin letztens in nem Golf 6 mitgefahren. Der hatte 210 auf dem Tacho und das GPS hat 193 angezeigt.  Die Tachos kann man bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten oftmals entweder in die Tonne treten oder sie dienen vorrangig dem Ego des Fahrers. 

@*JoM79*:  Das war nicht auf Deinen Post bezogen. Bei Dir kommt das wahrscheinlich gut hin.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 200+ kann man die Fliehkraft und den Haftungsabriss allein damit schon beeinflussen das man auf seiner Spur 20 cm weiter rüberfahrt. Dadaurch wird die Fahrstrecke in der Kurve gleich etliche Meter länger. Da ist nicht mal ansatzweise Fahrkönnen für erforderlich.


Das stimmt nicht, 20 cm weiter außen ist die Wegstrecke nur ca. 30 cm länger (bezogen auf eine 90-Grad-Kurve).


----------



## Exception (7. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie ich schon gesagt hab 238km/h Tacho und 228 km/h GPS. Laut GPS 238 km/h ist auf keinen Fall drin.
> 
> Wichtig ist auch das man die Kiste normal auf der Landstraße warmfährt und dann auf die Autobahn und direkt versucht auf Endgeschwindigkeit zu kommen. Wenn man den erst 100km auf der Bahn richtig glühend heiß gefahren ist, dann fehlen einem wieder ein paar km/h.


Das mit der Geschwindigkeit kommt schon hin,  227 lt. GPS hatte ich mit dem A3 vorm Chippen auch geschafft, braucht halt ziemlich Anlauf,  aber die A72 Richtung Schweinfurt kann mans laufen lassen. 

Begrenzend ist beim A3 der kleine seitliche Ladeluftkühler,  der ist schnell überfordert,  vor allem weil die Luft nach hinten schlecht abgeführt wird. Da sitzt die,  beim A3,  geschlossene Radhausschale. Als kleine Abhilfe kann man die S3 Radhausschale so abändern daß sie auch beim A3 passt. Die hat nämlich Schlitze in dem Bereich. Oder man schlitzt die selber. Nachteil ist,  der LLK verdreckt schneller und sollte gelegentlich mit sanftem Hochdruck gereinigt werden, sollte  man aber ohnehin öfter mal machen. Bei mir (Facelift 8L,  der Vorfacelift hat da unten keine) hab ich außerdem noch die Nebelscheinwerfer entfernt, die die alleine schon den halben Luftstrom ablenken. 
Endgültig Abhilfe bringt aber nur ein FMIC,  auf die beiden kleinen SMIC vom S3 umrüsten ist mehr Arbeit als es wert ist.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Juni 2015)

> Ich bin letztens in nem Golf 6 mitgefahren. Der hatte 210 auf dem Tacho und das GPS hat 193 angezeigt.    Die Tachos kann man bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten oftmals entweder in   die Tonne treten oder sie dienen vorrangig dem Ego des Fahrers.



Das ist aber schon extrem....

 Testet beim nächsten mal mit verschiedenen navis bzw mit dem Handy, dan sollte man wissen wer recht hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, 20 cm weiter außen ist die Wegstrecke nur ca. 30 cm länger (bezogen auf eine 90-Grad-Kurve).



Wat? Mit was für einem Kurvenradius hast du denn gerechnet? Poste mal die Rechnung.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wat? Mit was für einem Kurvenradius hast du denn gerechnet? Poste mal die Rechnung.



Aus u(r)=2*Pi*r mit u = Umfang und r = Radius folgt u(r+20cm) = 2*Pi*r+2*Pi*20cm. Daraus folgt wiederum u(r+20cm)-u(r)=2*Pi*20cm = 125,66 cm. Dementsprechend sind es bei 90° nur 125,66÷4 = 31,415 cm. Das gilt also vollkommen unabhängig vom Kurvenradius.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2015)

Hmmm stimmt, da hast du recht. Ich hätte jetzt aus dem Bauch raus das auf mehr geschätzt, weil es fahrtechnisch schon sehr viel bringt das Lenkrad minimal zu öffnen.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2015)

Bei 400 Meter Kurvenradius ändert sich die Zentrifugalkraft (Fliehkaft) nur minimal (etwa 0,8 g bei 200 km/h, 99,95% davon hast du bei 20 cm mehr Radius). Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass ich mich nicht verrechnet habe 

Bei 100 Meter Kurvenradius ist es auch nur eine Änderung von 0,2%.

Wenn du in der Kurve von innen weiter nach außen fährst, ändert sich der Radius der von dir gefahrenen Kurve aber deutlicher als 20 cm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2015)

Also vom fahren her ist das ein riesen Unterschied wenn man auf seiner Spur ein wenig weiter rüberfährt, das entschärft die ganze Sache doch erheblich.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juni 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon extrem....
> 
> Testet beim nächsten mal mit verschiedenen navis bzw mit dem Handy, dan sollte man wissen wer recht hat.



Das Navi war ein "Allerwelts-"Garmin. Ich weiß nicht, wie genau das Teil ist aber der Unterschied hat mich staunen lassen. Lustig war allerdings, dass der Tacho und das Navi bis ~140km/h halbwegs übereingestimmt haben (+/- 3-4km/h). Erst darüber wurde es abenteuerlich. Aber ja, kann auch am Navi gelegen haben.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2015)

Also mein Tacho wurde mit einem Navi auf Genauigkeit geprüft, als ich neue Felgen und Reifen mit etwas größerem Umfang gekauft hatte. Die sollten relativ genau sein, auch die etwas günstigeren.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2015)

Navi sind grundsätzlich genauer als der Tacho. Allerdings je nach Modell und damit Updaterate etwas Zeitversetzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2015)

Grundsätzlich sind Navis allerdings nur so genau, wie es die US Regierung will.  Wollte Europa nicht mal was eigenes bauen, damit die Autofahrer nicht auf einmal komplett verloren sind, wenn die Ammis ihr GPS mal abschalten?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2015)

Das künstliche Verschlechtern des Signals hat man aufgegeben als die ersten Chips raus kamen die das komplett rückrechnen konnten. Galileo ist trotzdem weiter in Arbeit und ist eben nicht militärisch. Was schon oben ist, ist Glonass der Russen. Neuere Navis empfangen z.T. schon beides und kombinieren dann für mehr Genauigkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens in nem Golf 6 mitgefahren. Der hatte 210 auf dem Tacho und das GPS hat 193 angezeigt.  Die Tachos kann man bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten oftmals entweder in die Tonne treten oder sie dienen vorrangig dem Ego des Fahrers.
> 
> @*JoM79*:  Das war nicht auf Deinen Post bezogen. Bei Dir kommt das wahrscheinlich gut hin.



Mit GPS habe ich noch nie gemessen.
Dachte eigentlich, dass der Tacho vom Golf 6 genauer arbeitet.
Vielleicht gibt es da auch nochmal Abweichungen je nachdem welcher Motor drin ist, dass der Tacho auch über 200 noch relativ genau ist.
Bei mir ist ja im Prinzip auch "nur" Golf 7 Technik vom GTI verbaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2015)

Nahezu alle Tachos werden ab  ca 140km/h sehr ungenau. 
Ab 200km/h ist das nur noch ein Schätzeisen.
Das ist aber so gewollt und nicht "Stand der Technik"


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2015)

Gibt auch genug Autos wo man sich über Tastenkombi den Wert aus dem Motorsteuergerät im BC anzeigen lassen kann und schon der unterschreitet den Tacho deutlich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt auch genug Autos wo man sich über Tastenkombi den Wert aus dem Motorsteuergerät im BC anzeigen lassen kann und schon der unterschreitet den Tacho deutlich.



Ja, kann man sich auch codieren lassen.
Hatte ich beim 1er ebenfalls codiert (Veff. Anzeige im KI)


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt die Alpina Getriebesoftware drauf  Super coole Sache. Schaltet jetzt enorm schneller, das Zwischengas is auch deutlich knackiger. Es soll 2 Versionen der Alpinasoftware geben, eine Ältere und eine Neuere. Letztere hat er mir raufgemacht. Die soll noch nen Tick schneller sein und etwas später hochschalten im D-Modus.

Sind auch gestern ne Runde mit seinem 335i gefahren. Der hat den vor 40tkm optimieren lassen und fährt doppelten Ladedruck, ihm is bis jetzt weder nen Turbo noch sonst was hops gegangen. Er hatte auch alles Bekannte wie JB4 und COBB durch, hat er nach ner Zeit alles wieder rausgeworfen weils da arge Probleme mit den Wastegates gegeben haben soll. Auch soll die Leistungsentfaltung nicht so der Burner sein.

Seiner hat +-420ps und hat eine unfassbar geile und völlig lineare Leistungsentfaltung. Der Motor baut sehr schön Drehmoment auf und hält den Druck bis in Begrenzer, also absolut kein Turbopunch zu spüren wie ich erwartet hab.

Das is ein seeeehr kompetenter Kerl, bin froh den kennengelernt zu haben. Hat selber Maschinenbau studiert, bei nem Autohersteller Motorsoftwares entwickelt und arbeitet aktuell in ner Fahrwerksentwicklung. Der lebt also sein Hobby und dementsprechend versiert is er auch.

Ich werd jetzt ab nächstem Jahr dann Step by Step seine Umbauten am Antrieb nachahmen, bis es zur Optimierung geht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Alpina Getriebesoftware drauf  Super coole Sache. Schaltet jetzt enorm schneller, das Zwischengas is auch deutlich knackiger. Es soll 2 Versionen der Alpinasoftware geben, eine Ältere und eine Neuere. Letztere hat er mir raufgemacht. Die soll noch nen Tick schneller sein und etwas später hochschalten im D-Modus.
> 
> Sind auch gestern ne Runde mit seinem 335i gefahren. Der hat den vor 40tkm optimieren lassen und fährt doppelten Ladedruck, ihm is bis jetzt weder nen Turbo noch sonst was hops gegangen. Er hatte auch alles Bekannte wie JB4 und COBB durch, hat er nach ner Zeit alles wieder rausgeworfen weils da arge Probleme mit den Wastegates gegeben haben soll. Auch soll die Leistungsentfaltung nicht so der Burner sein.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut 
Alpina Software ist ein Muss bei der Wandlerautomatik. Quasi das Gegenstück zur Software zum verkürzen der Schaltzeiten für das DKG vom 35i.

Wobei doppelter Ladedruck immer noch wenig ist 
Der N54 hat Serienmäßig ja nahezu nix an Ladedruck 

Zum COBB/JB4: COBB ist schon sehr gut und steht selbst einer sehr guten Optimierung beim Tuner in nichts nach, da die Mappings exakt auf deine Motorkonfiguration angepasst werden können und es ein vollwertiges Tune ist, im Gegensatz zur JB4. Die würde ich mir auch nicht in's Auto hängen. 
Bei meiner Suche geht's übrigens immer noch nicht voran, es gibt einfach keine vernünftigen Autos auf dem Markt 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer wird.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2015)

Heute haben wir mal geschaut wieviel Ladedruck ich beim WRX fahre, Serie soll laut Forum 0.8bar sein... meiner hat jedoch 1.5bar. Das würde erklären wieso er auch so gut geht... das der Hobel mal neu gemappt wurde wusste ich ja... aber fast den doppelten Ladedruck fand ich dann schon heftig.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Klingt gut
> Alpina Software ist ein Muss bei der Wandlerautomatik. Quasi das Gegenstück zur Software zum verkürzen der Schaltzeiten für das DKG vom 35i.
> 
> Wobei doppelter Ladedruck immer noch wenig ist
> ...



Wiegesagt, er und ein paar viele seiner Kollegen hatten auch das COBB drin und er hat bei jedem das selbe Problem festgestellt. Er hat selber dann auch ein wenig an dem Mapping getüfftelt und das Problem minimieren können, aber weg ging es nich und die harte Leistungsentfaltung blieb. Hatte wohl auch einige unschöne Diskussionen mit nem N54 Foren-User der für COBB Maps erstellt hat der ihn für blöd erklärt hat als er von dem Problem berichtete.

Nachdem er ihm dann diverse Videos geschickt hat brach der Kontakt wohl plötzlich ab


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2015)

Ist doch geil wenn man merkt wie die Turbine auf Drehzahl kommt!  Ich wollte nicht so einen langweiligen Gummibandmotor. Naja ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch geil wenn man merkt wie die Turbine auf Drehzahl kommt!  Ich wollte nicht so einen langweiligen Gummibandmotor. Naja ist Geschmackssache.


Und deswegen hast du nen 1.8T, der schön gleichmäßig seine Leistung entfaltet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und deswegen hast du nen 1.8T, der schön gleichmäßig seine Leistung entfaltet?



Hmmm da müssen wir von verschiedenen Motoren reden. Der 1.8T hat alles aber mit Sicherheit keine gleichmäßige Leistungsentfaltung. Bis 2500 arbeitet der schonmal quasi nur als Sauger. Ab 2500 bis 4000 kommt dann der Lader und ab 4000 liegt dann richtig Druck an. Wenn man zu lange den Motor im Schub hat und dann wieder schlagartig ans Gas geht merkt man ziemlich gut den Turbolag.


----------



## Riverna (8. Juni 2015)

Richtig Druck 
Also der 1.8T hat meiner Meinung nach schon ein sehr gleichmäßigen Ladedruck. Zumindestens im Vergleich zu anderen Turbomotoren, wobei ich da nur von japanern sprechen kann... aber das Thema hatten wir schon. 

Bei mir sieht es so aus: 

1000U/Min - 2200U/Min = Kein Ladedruck 
2200U/Min - 3000U/Min = 0.5bar Ladedruck 
3000U/Min - 5000U/Min = 1.5bar Ladedruck 
5000UMin - xxxxU/Min = abfallender Ladedruck auf 1bar runter


----------



## Beam39 (8. Juni 2015)

Dürfte sich auch recht linear anfühlen, oder?


----------



## Riverna (8. Juni 2015)

Nein ganz und gar nicht... unter 2000U/Min hab ich immer Angst das ich langsamer werde, bis 3000U/Min kommt nicht viel und ab 3000U/Min geht es dann richtig los. Bei genau 3k gibt es den Tritt ins Kreuz... ansich ganz geil, wenn die Mühle unter 3000U/Min nicht so sterbens langsam wäre. Kommt wahrscheinlich einfach von dem Sprung von einem bar. Der baut nicht langsam auf sondern ist schlagartig anliegend.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Juni 2015)

Komische abstimmung, vor allem das der ld so früh abfällt. Abgasgehäuse zu klein?


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2015)

Moderne Turbomotoren sollten sich fahren wie Sauger. Meiner dreht sauber hoch bis 6,5K. Massig Druck übers ganze Drehzahlband bis in den Begrenzer. Turboloch gibtsn nicht. Aber auch keinen Tritt ins Kreuz. Sehr angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## Riverna (8. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Komische abstimmung, vor allem das der ld so früh abfällt. Abgasgehäuse zu klein?



Nö das ist schon alles so gewollt. Vorallem sind 5000U/Min nicht früh, es ist halt kein Honda Motor den man bis 9000U/Min drehen muss. Bei mir ist auch bei 7500U/Min schon der Drehzahlbegrenzer. Ist aber Subaru typisch das der Ladedruck mit steigender Drehzahl irgendwann sinkt. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Sehr angenehm zu fahren.



Die einen nennen es angenehm, die anderen langweilig. Ich finde ohne Turbopunsh ist es kein richtiger Turbo. Dann kann man doch auch gleich nen Sauger fahren.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2015)

Ich würde jederzeit nem Sauger einem Turbo vorziehen. Schön sportlich aggressiver hoch drehender Sauger ist was Feines. Macht Radau und selbst, wenn man langsam ist, denkt man immer, wie mords schnell man unterwegs ist. 

Turbo mit Punch kann bestimmt auch Spaß machen,  aber mich würde das schmale nutzbare Drehzahlband nerven. Ich finds ganz gut, dass ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss, in welchem Gang ich gerade bin. Einfach aufs Gas latschen und es geht gut vorwärts.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2015)

Mein jetziger Turbo fährt sich eher wie nen grosser Sauger. 
Turboloch ist so gut wie keins vorhanden und volles  Drehmoment habe ich fast über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich.
Im Gegensatz dazu, war mein Fiat Coupe eher noch ein Turbo alter Schule. 
Bis 2500 1/min fast keine Leistung, dann spult er langsam hoch und ab 3000 1/min kickt er dann richtig.
War zum fahren spaßiger, aber wehe du kommst berghoch ins Turboloch. 
Den 1.8T kenn ich schon aus dem Passat 3B und der fährt sich eher langweilig.

Zu Thema Sauger vs Turbo:
Was nützt dir ein hochdrehender Sauger, wenn dich berghoch jeder Diesel überholt, weil du kaum Drehmoment hast?
Gerade ein hochdrehender Sauger braucht Drehzahl, da kommt unter 3-4000 1/min auch nicht wirklich Leistung. 
Wenn du beim Sauger immer Leistung haben willst, dann brauchst du Hubraum.


----------



## Ruptet (8. Juni 2015)

Hubraum


----------



## norse (8. Juni 2015)

Das haben die alten Subis so an sich, beim GT war es noch schlimmer, da hast du bis 3500 nichts ... aber dann spührst du den LKW in dein Heck knallen   und der Abfall ist auch OK ... heutzutage deutlich sanfter das ganze.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein jetziger Turbo fährt sich eher wie nen grosser Sauger.
> Turboloch ist so gut wie keins vorhanden und volles  Drehmoment habe ich fast über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich.



Das ist die gewollte Entwicklung, denn wenn/falls ein Auto nicht von schon unten "bärenmäßigen Vortrieb" generiert --> wird es in der gängigen Presse als "Anfahrtsschwäche" diagnostiziert.
Was eigentlich völliger Humbug ist, vor allem weil das Wort "Anfahrtsschwäche" suggeriert --> VORSICHT sie müssen bei Anfahren GANZ VIEL GAS geben, sonst SÄUFT DIE KARRE ab.
Dieses Verhalten konnte ich bisher bei keinem Auto modernen Auto ab 115+PS (allesamt mit Turbo) feststellen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2015)

Den 520D hab ich tatsächlich ein/zwei mal absaufen lassen als ich nach x Wochen mit meinem 5-Zylinder dort wieder eingestiegen bin. Downsizing und nen ziemlich langer erster Gang kann sowas durchaus ergeben. In Zeiten von E-Gas kann man sowas aber auch einfach mit ner progressiveren Kennlinie des Gaspedals beheben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Juni 2015)

Mir ist das des öfteren passiert, nach umstieg von fahrschul diesel auf den honda haha


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juni 2015)

Selbst der verhasste 2,0 CDTI (160PS) im Astra, mit dem RIESEN Turboloch bis 1800U/min, fährt genauso an wie man es von einem Diesel erwartet.
Halt unspaktakulär, aber er fährt....und ab 1800U/min kommt dann halt (erst) wind in die Bude.
Das gleiche bei den älteren Franzosen usw. 
Das die Dinger im 3. Gang bei 1300 U/min keine schwarzen Striche auf den Asphalt malen ist klar, aber für den Hausgebrauch gibts da nichts zu meckern.
520d kenne ich nur vom E39 (136PS) --> hat auch gereicht.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2015)

Der E39 hatte auch noch nen entspannt beatmeten Motor. Mein Vater hatte den F10 wo quasi aus dem selben Grundprinzip 50PS mehr raus gequetscht werden. Das gibt ganz unten im Drehzahlband dann halt die "Anfahrtsschwäche".


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juni 2015)

Den kenne ich halt nicht, aber 0-100 in um die 8 Sekunden......ist jetzt nicht gerade schwach auf der Brust.
Sämtliche Autos die ich die letzten Jahren unterm hintern hatte, fuhren ja auch im standgas locker Bergauf.....deshalb wundert es mich wenn ein relativ aktueller 5er beim Anfahren absäuft.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2015)

Ich kann nur spekulieren woran es genau lag. War aber schon Anfahren am Berg, nicht in der Ebene. Vielleicht hat auch die Anfahrhilfe zu brutal zugepackt. Jedenfalls ging er in einer Fahrsituation aus in der das meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren darf und hat sich damit die Bezeichnung Anfahrtsschwäche durchaus verdient.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2015)

Für eine Anfahrschwäche gibt's ne einfache Lösung und die heisst Drehzahl. 
Bloß sind heutzutage die meisten zu blöd mit einem Auto auch mal vernünftig anzufahren.
Die kaufen sich alle Karren mit 150PS+, aber fahren dann los als wenn sie nur 50PS haben. 
Bloss kein Gas geben, das Auto könnte ja Sprit verbrauchen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2015)

Abbocken ist eigentlich nie ein Fehler des Autos. Dann würden Automatikautos ja auch zwischendurch mal abbocken, wenn das Auto daran Schuld wär, denn da sind die gleichen Motoren wie beim Schalter drin. Wenn man abockt hat man einfach nicht genug Gas gegeben. Wenn der Motor unten rum wenig dunst an der Kette hat, muss man halt ein bischen mehr davon geben. Man kann ja nichts sagen: "ich bin zu doof zum anfahren, das Auto muss umgebaut werden."



JoM79 schrieb:


> Für eine Anfahrschwäche gibt's ne einfache Lösung und die heisst Drehzahl.
> Bloß sind heutzutage die meisten zu blöd mit einem Auto auch mal vernünftig anzufahren.
> Die kaufen sich alle Karren mit 150PS+, aber fahren dann los als wenn sie nur 50PS haben.
> Bloss kein Gas geben, das Auto könnte ja Sprit verbrauchen.


+1
...und sich dann über den Stau in der Stadt aufregen, weil nur 3 Autos über jede Ampelschaltung kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2015)

Natürlich kann ich das Ding beim Einkuppeln aufheulen lassen wie bescheuert und dann geht es. Hab ich später dann auch so gemacht, aber "richtig" oder gar souverän hat sich das einfach nicht angefühlt. Ergo ein subjektiver Eindruck den man am ehesten mit Anfahrtsschwäche beschreiben könnte.


----------



## keinnick (8. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für eine Anfahrschwäche gibt's ne einfache Lösung und die heisst Drehzahl.
> Bloß sind heutzutage die meisten zu blöd mit einem Auto auch mal vernünftig anzufahren.
> Die kaufen sich alle Karren mit 150PS+, aber fahren dann los als wenn sie nur 50PS haben.
> Bloss kein Gas geben, das Auto könnte ja Sprit verbrauchen.



Wenn man einen 3L Diesel gewohnt ist und dann in nen 1,2L (?) Corsa B (gefühlt Baujahr um die Jahrtausendwende) steigt, kann das schon mal passieren. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Die Karre ging mir auch direkt aus. Dabei sollte ich sie nur umparken.  

Edit: Bei dem Ding war allerdings eh was faul. Wenn man da das Gas nicht getreten hat, ist der gar nicht erst angesprungen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Abbocken ist eigentlich nie ein Fehler des Autos.QUOTE]
> 
> Naja, wenn die Kupplung beim Schalter durchrutscht, kannst du auch nicht viel machen.
> Geht zwar nicht aus, aber sieht komisch aus wenn du mit 3000 1/min an der Ampel stehst und garnicht bzw kaum vorwärts kommst.
> Normalerweise sollte ein Diesel aber garnicht ausgehen beim Anfahren, ausser man hat kein Gefühl im Fuss.


----------



## killer196 (8. Juni 2015)

Wo ich von meinem fahrschul golf (2l tdi) auf mein honda bin... Bestimmt 3-4 mal abgewirkt in den ersten tagen ;D


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2015)

Ich würge grundsätzlich jedes Auto erstmal 2-3 mal ab, auf das ich von meinem gewohnten Auto umsteige. Ich denk nie dran, dass die Kupplungen andere Schleifpunkte haben.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich würge grundsätzlich jedes Auto erstmal 2-3 mal ab, auf das ich von meinem gewohnten Auto umsteige. Ich denk nie dran, dass die Kupplungen andere Schleifpunkte haben.



Schleifpunkte? Was ist das?

Firmenfahrzeug is Automatik und meiner auch.
Letztens Handschalter fuer einige Kilometer gefahren.
Das erste Starten war Erste Fahrstunde tauglich.
Irgendwie nicht ans Kupplungspedal gedacht und das man das auch druecken kann


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2015)

Also ich finde von Automatik auf Schaltung leichter bzw ungefährlicher.
Da vergisst du höchstens mal die Kupplung zu treten, anders rum ist es nicht witzig, wenn du das Kupplungspedal durchtreten willst und dann voll auf der Bremse hängst.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2015)

Das is mir im Jeep von meinen Eltern schon passiert. Mit meiner Oma aufem Beifahrersitz. Die is vielleicht erschrocken, als ich aus heiterem Himmel bei Tempo 60 ne Vollbremsung hingelegt hab.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hab das auf der Bahn hingekriegt, bei über 100 fängt das an nicht mehr witzig zu sein.


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (8. Juni 2015)

Nen Trainer von mir fährt nur Schalter, dann mal nen Multivan mit Automatik gefahren. Hinten in der letzten Reihe war eine nicht angeschnallt.
Mein Trainer wollte die Kupplung tretten und hat mit 70 voll auf die Bremse getretten.

Ende der Geschichte war, dass das Kind ne gebrochene Nase hatte.


----------



## Ruptet (8. Juni 2015)

Ich bin vom Schalter-Fahrschulauto direkt auf unser Automatik-Auto umgestiegen, ist mir noch nie passiert min "Kupplung/Bremse durchdrücken" ... eher das ich mal beim parken statt der Bremse das Gas erwischt habe 
Fast die 260 Pferde in den Pfeiler gejagt, zum Glück nichts passiert.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Anstatt Kupplung die Bremse zu treten wenn man auf Automatik umsteigt habe ich schon sehr sehr oft gehört, aber anstatt der Bremse das Gas zu erwischen wärst jetzt der Erste.
Wie kriegt man das hin?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

Wie? Reintreten Romika, aber ein netter Zug keinen Parkraum zu verschwenden 

Ich muss mir angewöhnen mehr Gas zu geben wenn er mal gerade so im 2. Gang rollt, da das Motörchen unterhalb 1500 Upm etwas Blutleer ist. Hab den in den 4 Wochen aber auch erst gerade mal 150 km gefahren


----------



## Magogan (9. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Anstatt Kupplung die Bremse zu treten wenn man auf Automatik umsteigt habe ich schon sehr sehr oft gehört, aber anstatt der Bremse das Gas zu erwischen wärst jetzt der Erste.
> Wie kriegt man das hin?



Dann kennst du noch keine YouTube-Videos von Einpark-Fails xD


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Da Frage ich mich auch immer wie die das hinkriegen.
Die meisten sollten ja wohl eine Fahrschule besucht haben.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hab den in den 4 Wochen aber auch erst gerade mal 150 km gefahren



Ist trotzdem mehr, als *ExciteLetsPlay* seinen je fahren wird


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2015)

Am Sonntag hat ein Freund neue Bilder vom Skyline und Subi gemacht... ja Bilder sind total schlecht für die Fotoheinis hier. Egal ich mag sie.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juni 2015)

Du hast den Subi nur für den Sommer angemeldet?
Gerade für den Winter ist der Bock doch super!


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2015)

Fürn Winter ist mir der Subi einfach zu schade. Hab ja nebenbei den Almera noch ganzjärhlich angemeldet... der Stuhl reicht im Winter.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juni 2015)

Für die Fotoheinies sind grundsätzlich alle Bilder schlecht.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich würde jederzeit nem Sauger einem Turbo vorziehen. Schön sportlich aggressiver hoch drehender Sauger ist was Feines. Macht Radau und selbst, wenn man langsam ist, denkt man immer, wie mords schnell man unterwegs ist.


Auf der Landstraße oder generell im Straßenverkehr kann ein Turbo schon entspannter sein, wenn früh Ladedruck anliegt. Was bei vielen aktuellen Turbomotoren der Fall ist. Ob du nun wegen zu niedriger Drehzahl bei einem Turbo oder einem Sauger runterschalten musst, ist egal.
Ich würde beispielweise meinen Turbo nur ungern hergeben, weil bei 2000Upm etwa 220Nm und bei 3000Upm etwa 400Nm. Was müsste man denn für einen Sauger haben um an diese Werte zu kommen?



Seabound schrieb:


> Turbo mit Punch kann bestimmt auch Spaß machen,  aber mich würde das schmale nutzbare Drehzahlband nerven. Ich finds ganz gut, dass ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss, in welchem Gang ich gerade bin. Einfach aufs Gas latschen und es geht gut vorwärts.


Dafür hast du in einem Sauger immer wenig Drehmoment - überspitzt gesagt. Klar ist ein Großvolumiger V8 besser als ein kleiner Turbo-/ Kompressormotor, was die Leistungsentfaltung angeht. Die meisten Sauger sind leider wenig aufregend. Rivernas Impreza mach sicher 'ne Mordslaune, sobald der Turbo angeht. Btw. ist das doch die typische "Rallye-Abstimmung" bzw. die japanische Leistungsbegrenzung, die diese Motorcharakteristik hervorgebracht hat. Der Mitsubishi Evo ist unter 3000Upm auch eine Schlaftablette, verglichen mit dem, was darüber abgeht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich würde beispielweise meinen Turbo nur ungern hergeben, weil bei 2000Upm etwa 220Nm und bei 3000Upm etwa 400Nm. Was müsste man denn für einen Sauger haben um an diese Werte zu kommen?



Für nen modernen Turbo aber spät, ich habe von 1500-4400 1/min volle 350Nm.


----------



## killer196 (9. Juni 2015)

Fahrt ne corvette, die hat auch in niedrigen drehzahlen gut druck. Oder ne viper


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Dann doch gleich ne Weineck Cobra.


----------



## killer196 (9. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann doch gleich ne Weineck Cobra.


Aber bitte mit den ganz fetten motoren.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für nen modernen Turbo aber spät, ich habe von 1500-4400 1/min volle 350Nm.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieviel NM mein Auto ab wann hat. 

Von den Saugern her kenn ich nur die Motoren von meinen Clios. Aber die haben mords Spaß gemacht, mit der kurzen Übersetzung und dem hoch drehenden, gierigen Motor. Klar hatten die das Drehmoment von ner Kaffeemaschine und die Autos waren geradeaus keine Macht. Aber fürs Geradeausfahren waren die auch nicht gebaut. Jedenfalls hatte ich mit 2 Liter Saugmotor nie das Gefühl, dass der schlecht aus den Puschen kam. Klar, um richtig schnell zu sein, musste man die Motoren im zwischen 5,5 K und 7 K halten. Aber das Geschalte hat halt gerade auf kurvigen Landstraßen Spaß gemacht. 

Heute reicht die 5. oder 6. Welle für alles. Stadt, Landstraße, BAB.  Durch den Turbomotor ist dass alles entspannter, obwohl ich wohl schneller unterwegs bin. Fällt aber nicht so auf, weil das Auto wesentlich weniger Radau macht.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann doch gleich ne Weineck Cobra.



*hust* Bastelsatz.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2015)

killer196 schrieb:


> Fahrt ne corvette, die hat auch in niedrigen drehzahlen gut druck. Oder ne viper



Fahren sich aber beide wie ein Boot... gerade die Viper. Genau so wie ein Mustang... keine Ahnung was die Leute an den Kisten finden. Da wäre mir ein M5/M6, C63AMG und Co aber tausend mal lieber.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Für nen modernen Turbo aber spät, ich habe von 1500-4400 1/min volle 350Nm.



Hast du einen Diesel?


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juni 2015)

Das muss man relativ sehen, eine Z06 fährt einen M5/6 usw. in Grund und Boden.
Eine C7 fährt auch nicht mehr wie vor 20 Jahren......selbst beim aktuellen Mustang hat sich Fahrwerkstechnisch etwas "revolutionäres" getan.
Was die Leute an den Kisten finden ist vornehmlich das gute Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, geh mal zu Audi/BMW und sag: "Hey Jungs ich hab hier 40.000€ und möchte ein neues Auto mit über 400PS von euch!"
--> Da kommen die Verkäufer vor Lachen nicht mehr in den schlaf.
 Dass das Design "anders" ist, ist ein weiterer Punkt.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2015)

Ich bin den Mustang von 2013 erst vor kurzem gefahren und konnte daran gar kein Geschmack finden. Lenkung total indirekt, Innenraum (meiner Meinung nach) hässlich und billig verarbeitet, Fahrwerk recht schwammig und kaum Feedback. Also mich hat das nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Viper bin ich nur einmal gefahren und das ist schon 5 Jahre her... fand ich damals zwar von der Beschleunigung her geil, aber das war es auch. 

"In Grund und Boden fahren" ist halt nicht für jedermann der ausschlaggebende Punkt... Amis können zu meist nur gerade aus.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juni 2015)

Deshalb haben die neueren Corvettes auch so gute Rundenzeiten, und beim German Time Attack ist eine Vette auf dem Treppchen 
Bestimmt weil das Fahrwerk und co so ein Mist sind und total schwamig is.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin den Mustang von 2013 erst vor kurzem gefahren und konnte daran gar kein Geschmack finden. Lenkung total indirekt, Innenraum (meiner Meinung nach) hässlich und billig verarbeitet, Fahrwerk recht schwammig und kaum Feedback. Also mich hat das nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Viper bin ich nur einmal gefahren und das ist schon 5 Jahre her... fand ich damals zwar von der Beschleunigung her geil, aber das war es auch.
> 
> "In Grund und Boden fahren" ist halt nicht für jedermann der ausschlaggebende Punkt... Amis können zu meist nur gerade aus.



Ich kann dir versichern dass der 2015er Mustang wie ein anderes Auto fährt, absolut kein Vergleich.
Die Starrachse ist jetzt halt Geschichte.
Dass aus einem Gran Turismo dadurch trotzdem kein reinrassiger handlicher Sportwagen ala GT86 wird, ist aber klar.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2015)

Das du nicht des lesens mächtig bist hast du schon bewiesen. Ich schrieb Mustang... 
Und die Corvette Fahrwerke beim German Time Attack sind bestimmt die selben wie bei Serienfahrzeugen.  Einfach mal die .... 

Abgesehen davon sehe ich im gesamten Fahrerfeld keine Corvette...


----------



## Memphys (9. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Deshalb haben die neueren Corvettes auch so gute Rundenzeiten, und beim German Time Attack ist eine Vette auf dem Treppchen
> Bestimmt weil das Fahrwerk und co so ein Mist sind und total schwamig is.



Weil die Corvette bestimmt auch ein Serienfahrwerk hat


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich würde beispielweise meinen Turbo nur ungern hergeben, weil bei 2000Upm etwa 220Nm und bei 3000Upm etwa 400Nm. Was müsste man denn für einen Sauger haben um an diese Werte zu kommen?



Den ersten Wert erreicht selbst mein alter e36 328i.

Bezüglich Corvette: Die sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Selbst ne normale C6 und deren Ausbaustufen Z06 und ZR1 sind sehr sehr handlich und auch auf kurvigen Strecken sehr schnell, trotz "Starrachse".
Nen neueren Mustang würde ich übrigens auch nicht fahren wollen, genauso wie Camaro, Charger und wie die alle heißen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juni 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Weil die Corvette bestimmt auch ein Serienfahrwerk hat



+1

Aber mal davon ab, kann selbst eine Serien C7 mit ihren europäischen Konkurenten mithalten.....bzw. überholen.^^
Link


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hast du einen Diesel?



Nö, Benziner 2.0TSI.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Juni 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7E072_xcQk

Wen sich jemand für den neuen mustang interesiert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sehe ich im gesamten Fahrerfeld keine Corvette...



Der Siegfried mit seiner Vette, 

https://www.facebook.com/timeattack.de/photos/pcb.1533618740192140/1533618683525479/?type=1&theater

Klasse Extreme


----------



## aloha84 (9. Juni 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7E072_xcQk
> 
> Wen sich jemand für den neuen mustang interesiert.



Schöner Test, vor allem weil er mal auf den Kofferraum, Innenraum etc. eingeht.
Die Rücksitz-aktion ist witzig.^^


----------



## dsdenni (9. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Deshalb haben die neueren Corvettes auch so gute Rundenzeiten, und beim German Time Attack ist eine Vette auf dem Treppchen
> Bestimmt weil das Fahrwerk und co so ein Mist sind und total schwamig is.



Unterschätzen darf man sie nicht, trotzdem find ich Deutsche Autos besser [emoji5]


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für nen modernen Turbo aber spät, ich habe von 1500-4400 1/min volle 350Nm.


Ist ja auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell, dafür hält er aber das Moment bis 5300.



killer196 schrieb:


> Fahrt ne corvette, die hat auch in niedrigen drehzahlen gut druck. Oder ne viper


Ja, das meinte ich. Wenn man mit einem Sauger in den Drehmomentbereich will, kostet das gleich ein gutes Stück.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Juni 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7E072_xcQk
> 
> Wen sich jemand für den neuen mustang interesiert.



Absoluter Traum. 

Dieses Jahr sind bei mir inklusives Modifikationen schon ~20.000€ für ein neues Mopped verplant. Von daher wird es dieses Jahr leider doch nicht mit einem neuen Wagen für mich. Vom Gebrauchtwagenmarkt bin ich mittlerweile aber sowieso weg, von daher ist jeder Euro mehr umso besser. Hatte mir mal verschiedene Wagen angeguckt, wie einen Opel Insignia Turbo und ähnliches. Aber war irgendwie alles dann in natura doch nicht so das Wahre. Nach dem neuen Mopped steht dann aber bei mir Neuwagen Nummer 2 an. Entweder ein Camaro oder der Mustang, soviel steht fest. Schon mehrmals live erlebt und es reibt einem jedes Mal ein Grinsen ins Gesicht. BMW, Audi, Mercedes finde ich zwar je nach Modell auch ganz schick, aber es fährt halt wirklich jeder diese Fahrzeuge, Reisbrenner gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer.

AMG etc. ist auch kein Vergleich. Würde zwar mit Sicherheit auch alles Spaß machen, aber die Preise sind einfach nur...  Im Straßenverkehr fahre ich sowieso keine Rennen, da muss der Wagen höchstens mal auf der Bahn gerade aus wegziehen und das kann ein Mustang genauso wie ein 4 mal so teurer AMG. Ob ich da jetzt auf 100 4.5 oder 4.6 Sekunden brauche ist mir auch Rille. 0.1 Sekunden sind mir keine 100.000€ Aufpreis Wert, zumal mich der Wert eh nicht sonderlich interessiert. Verarbeitung reicht mir auch vollkommen aus, da gibt's nix zu meckern von meiner Seite aus. 250 km/h reichen ebenfalls, wenn ich wirklich Kraft haben will, fahre ich in Zukunft meine 200PS auf 200kg.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juni 2015)

Ich finde die ganzen US-Kisten (Mustang, Charger, etc.) optisch viel zu fett und nicht gelungen. Irgendwie überzeichnet. Sind bestimmt gute Autos, aber nix für mich.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der Siegfried mit seiner Vette,
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/timeattack.de/photos/pcb.1533618740192140/1533618683525479/?type=1&theater
> 
> Klasse Extreme



Steht weder auf der Homepage noch in der Gesamtwertung drin und auf das Fahrwerk bist du gar nicht weiter eingegangen... war klar.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Reisbrenner gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer.



Civic sind keine Reisbrenner... und Skyline, Supra und Co sieht man deutlich seltener als die Ami Kisten. Gerade der Mustang steht doch mittlerweile an jeder Ecke... also einen sieht man hier im Rhein/Main Gebiet mindestens in der Woche. Die sind dann meistens sau laut und klingen kacke. Ich finde der Mustang klingt mit einer modifizierten original Auspuffanlage am besten. Zumindestens klingen die meisten mit Aftermark Anlagen immer irgendwie blechernt. Eigentlich schade da Amis von ihrem Klang und dem Cruiserimage leben. 

Ansich mag ich Ami´s echt gerne... aber Mustang ist mir viel zu Mainstream. Da ist der Camaro und der Charger schon deutlich fetter meiner Meinung nach. Wobei mir die wirklichen Musclecars aus den 50 und 60er eh viel besser gefallen. So ein F100 Truck, Impala oder Bel Air wären schon was geiles.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2015)

Nen skyline und ne Supra habe ich erst einmal gesehen.
Evo's und Subi's schon eher.
Camaros sehe ich da deutlich häufiger und in Frankfurt steht eh an jeder Ecke nen Porsche. 
Selbst Ferrari und Lamborghini sind ja nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2015)

Evos und Subis sieht man in der Tat deutlich häufiger. Wurden ja auch beide hier offiziell verkauft... 
Fahr mal nach Wiesbaden, da sind Ferrari und Co noch deutlich öfters zu sehen als in Frankfurt. Hab sogar schon einige Veyrons da gesehen. Abartig hässlicher Schlitten...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Juni 2015)

woher soll ich wissen was der fürn fahrwerk hat ? Ich weiß nur das des ein älterer herr ist, der hier in der gegend wohnt und sehr oft trackdays mitnimmt mit seiner corvette.


----------



## Magogan (9. Juni 2015)

Bugatti und Koenigsegg sind bestimmt auch recht selten zu sehen, aber auch nicht so "leicht erschwinglich" wie ein Ferrari oder gar Porsche. Ich würde solche Autos aber wohl nur fahren, wenn ich sie auch besitzen würde... Mich davon wieder zu trennen nach einer Stunde oder so würde mir wohl zu schwer fallen xD


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> woher soll ich wissen was der fürn fahrwerk hat ? Ich weiß nur das des ein älterer herr ist, der hier in der gegend wohnt und sehr oft trackdays mitnimmt mit seiner corvette.



Denkst du ernsthaft da ist ein orginal Fahrwerk drin? Wenn du keine Ahnung hast solltest du dich nicht über Aussagen von anderen lustig machen, damit disqualifizierst du dich noch mehr als du es sowieso schon in der Regel machst.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Steht weder auf der Homepage noch in der Gesamtwertung drin und auf das Fahrwerk bist du gar nicht weiter eingegangen... war klar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt auch immer drauf an wo man wohnt. Hier fahren gleich 2 Supras rum. Einen 350Z gibt es auch ein Dorf weiter. Subarus hab ich auch schon relativ häufig gesehen, hat aber hier zumindest keiner so weit ich weiß, zumindest in der näheren Umgebung. Einen Mustang habe ich hier erst einmal gesehen und Camaros noch gar nicht. Dafür fährt hier eine ZR1 rum. 
Wohne aber auch sehr ländlich. Die alten Amis finde ich auch geil. 1967er Chevi Impala! Aber damit würde ich wohl locker 30l auf 100 verbrennen und das will ich dann auch wieder nicht. Machbar ist es, aber da nehme ich lieber einen Camaro/Mustang.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber damit würde ich wohl locker 30l auf 100 verbrennen und das will ich dann auch wieder nicht. Machbar ist es, aber da nehme ich lieber einen Camaro/Mustang.



Immer diese total unpassende Verbrauchsthematik bei solchen Kisten Jemand der so ein Auto fährt, hat nicht vor Kilometer damit zu reissen. Es ist sein 2. oder 3. oder 4. Wagen. Das sind besondere Autos die man an sonnigen Tagen rausholt um damit eine schöne Ausfahrt zu machen. Auch wenns dann mehrere hundert KM sind - is völlig Wurst! Es passiert schließlich nicht jeden Tag..

Es gibt viele die solche Fahrzeuge fahren, es sich genau genommen aber nicht leisten könnten sone Fahrzeuge als Dailys zu fahren, das würde aber nicht mal einer machen der es könnte weil es Schwachsinn is.

Meine Kiste verbraucht jetzt auch 13l bei behutsamer Fahrweise in der Stadt, juckt es mich das mein Vorgänger 4l weniger verbraucht hat? Nicht im Geringsten.. Ich weiß worauf ich mich eingelassen habe und bekomme dafür einen ungemeinen Zuwachs an Fahrspaß - überhaupt kein Vergleich.

Wenn man sagt man will einen Motor mit Bums fahren möchte aber nicht  soviel fürs Tanken zahlen, sollte man es lieber gleich sein lassen da die Präferenzen dann eindeutig anders gelegt sind..


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juni 2015)

Das stimmt schon zum Teil.
Als Arbeitskutsche würde mir ein Mustang auch nicht ins Haus kommen, das wäre bei 30tkm im Jahr reinem Arbeitsweg einfach......unwirtschaftlich.
Selbst mit wenn man mit sanftem Gasfuß nur 10-12 Liter braucht, ist das halt finanziell anders, als mit einem Diesel der z.B. 6 Liter braucht.
Wenn man natürlich nur 5-10km zur Arbeit fährt, kann man die Knifften auch als Alltagsauto nutzen.
Eigentlich schade, die großen Motoren sind ja wie gemacht zum Kilometerfressen.


----------



## killer196 (10. Juni 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon zum Teil.
> Als Arbeitskutsche würde mir ein Mustang auch nicht ins Haus kommen, das wäre bei 30tkm im Jahr reinem Arbeitsweg einfach......unwirtschaftlich.
> Selbst mit wenn man mit sanftem Gasfuß nur 10-12 Liter braucht, ist das halt finanziell anders, als mit einem Diesel der z.B. 6 Liter braucht.
> Wenn man natürlich nur 5-10km zur Arbeit fährt, kann man die Knifften auch als Alltagsauto nutzen.
> Eigentlich schade, die großen Motoren sind ja wie gemacht zum Kilometerfressen.


Wenn der sprit günstiger wäre...


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Immer diese total unpassende Verbrauchsthematik bei solchen Kisten Jemand der so ein Auto fährt, hat nicht vor Kilometer damit zu reissen. Es ist sein 2. oder 3. oder 4. Wagen. Das sind besondere Autos die man an sonnigen Tagen rausholt um damit eine schöne Ausfahrt zu machen. Auch wenns dann mehrere hundert KM sind - is völlig Wurst! Es passiert schließlich nicht jeden Tag..
> 
> Es gibt viele die solche Fahrzeuge fahren, es sich genau genommen aber nicht leisten könnten sone Fahrzeuge als Dailys zu fahren, das würde aber nicht mal einer machen der es könnte weil es Schwachsinn is.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir auch alles klar. Mir geht es aber um einen Daily, deswegen. Klar könnte ich die 30l bezahlen, aber wozu?  Nix anderes wollte ich damit sagen. Deswegen gefallen mir die Wagen aber trotzdem.  Ein Mustang/Camaro sollte wohl mit 15l hinkommen und das wäre auch so meine Grenze für einen Daily.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

Die Amis haben aber auch mehr zu bieten als nur Mustang oder Camaro und bei vielen von den anderen Modellen würde mir eine Spazierfahrt schon reichen. Wenn ich mal wieder was schickes sehen will dann fahre ich 5 Minuten und geniesse den Anblick diverser Horch und Maybach Modelle


----------



## Riverna (10. Juni 2015)

Vorallem sind die Verbrauchsangaben oft quatsch... den G20 Van von meinem Vater konnte man trotz dem 5.7L V8 und einem Lehrgewicht von 2500 Kilo auch mit 14L bewegen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juni 2015)

Geht ja auch, eine Corvette C7 verbraucht bei 160km/h im 7. Gang weniger, als ein 1,2 L TSI.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Amis haben aber auch mehr zu bieten als nur Mustang oder Camaro und bei vielen von den anderen Modellen würde mir eine Spazierfahrt schon reichen. Wenn ich mal wieder was schickes sehen will dann fahre ich 5 Minuten und geniesse den Anblick diverser Horch und Maybach Modelle



Joa, aber diese beiden finde ich am Besten. Klar, ein Ram, Tundra und diverse andere sind auch alle nicht schlecht, aber ich hab mich auf die beiden schon länger fixiert jetzt. Sowas wie einen Maybach würde ich gar nicht haben wollen. Seitdem hier Flüchtlinge untergebracht worden sind werden sowieso jede Woche zig Autos hoer geknackt. Heute morgen erst ein Passat CC 3 Häuser weiter. Ein Maybach würde da keine Nacht überleben. ^^ Und das auf dem Land.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

Ford Mustang eher nur den Mustang I ( 3. - 4. Generation ) und beim Camaro die 1. Gen. oder einen El Camino / Chevelle SS Coupe usw. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache was man gerne in der Garage hätte und bei mir wären die 30er - 50er Jahre die 1. Wahl


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Chevelle SS Coupe



Ein Nazi Auto der Waffen-SS?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2015)

Ist das ernst gemeint?
SS dürfte wie bei allen US Fahrzeugen für_ S_uper_S_port(s) stehen.
Hersteller der Chevelle dürfte Chevrolet sein.

SS und auch NPD (eigentlich NPD Group) haben über dem Teich eine andere Bedeutung, die in beiden Fällen positiv ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

Es steht für Super Sport und ist ein Ausstattungspaket von Chevrolet seit den 60ern. Es hat nix mit der hiesigen Vergangenheit zu tun


----------



## Seabound (10. Juni 2015)

OK. Sehr verfänglicher Name mit einem SS. Darf sowas in Deutschland verkauft werden?  Egal, nicht meine Baustelle. Ich steh nicht so auf Nazi-Devotionalien.

Was ich viel interessanter finde, Horst Lüning hat was zu "Autosound und Klappenauspuff" gesagt. Ich finde, er hat, wie immer, vollkommen Recht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8l5N36aHBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2015)

Wie kann man nur etwas mit SS abkürzen, also wirklich.
Sofort boykottieren! 

Was soll denn der Quatsch, nur weil es die zwei gleichen Buchstaben sind soll das gleich verwerflich sein oder wie?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es steht für Super Sport und ist ein Ausstattungspaket von Chevrolet seit den 60ern. Es hat nix mit der hiesigen Vergangenheit zu tun



Könnte auch "super schwer" heißen 
Ähnlich wie bei Audi, z.B. S4 (schwer 4) oder RS4 (richtig schwer 4)


----------



## Amon (10. Juni 2015)

Die ewig gestrigen halt die einfach kein Ende finden...


----------



## Ruptet (10. Juni 2015)

Darf verkauft werden, wieso auch nicht.
Sah erst letztens in gera eine bumblebee SS.
Sehr geiles Auto von der Optik her, einfach nur brachial kaum mit etwas zu vergleichen.
Vom Sound her sowieso.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2015)

Warum sollten SS Ammis nicht verkauft werden? Die Typenbezeichnung gibt es schon länger als das 3. Reich.  Man kann sich auch anstellen.


----------



## raceandsound (10. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Darf verkauft werden, wieso auch nicht.
> Sah erst letztens in gera eine bumblebee SS.
> Sehr geiles Auto von der Optik her, einfach nur brachial kaum mit etwas zu vergleichen.
> Vom Sound her sowieso.



Dann komm doch mal am ersten Freitag im Monat nach Korneuburg (Werft) zur Motornights oder jeden 2ten Freitag im Monat Mc Donalds SCS zur Hot Summer Nite.
Da sollte das eine oder andere für dich dabei sein! ^^


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollten SS Ammis nicht verkauft werden? Die Typenbezeichnung gibt es schon länger als das 3. Reich.  Man kann sich auch anstellen.



Ist doch genau so mit den Kennzeichen bei uns. Eine Freundin von mir wollte auf ihrem Kennzeichen SS stehen haben, da ihr Vor und Nachname mit einem S anfangen. Wurde abgelehnt. 

Kann ich ebenfalls nicht ganz nachvollziehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

Mag ja sein das man die Abkürzung als verwerflich ansehen kann nur ist es in dem Fall ja nicht nur die Abkürzung sondern eher die schriftliche Gestaltung der Buchstaben. Kaufen kann man die Wagen auch so, hatte sogar schon meinen Hintern drin. Ich finde generell das der Zwangsspuk mal langsam ein Ende finden sollte, aber das wäre dann eine Diskussion an anderer Stelle. Wann verbietet man HH?


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wann verbietet man HH?



Versuch mal HH auf dem Kennzeichen zu bekommen, zumindestens hier ist das unmöglich. Finde die ganzen Nazivorwürfe und Geschichten eh lächerlich... aber das ist wohl das falsche Thema für den Auto-Thread.


----------



## Magogan (11. Juni 2015)

Schrecklich dieses Off-Topic - vor allem im Off-Topic-Forum xD

Sollte man als Fahranfänger ein eigenes Auto haben, um eine bessere Schadenfreiheitsklasse zu bekommen? Ein Kumpel ist gerade 18 geworden und hat noch kein Auto, sondern nutzt das seiner Mutter. Sollte er sich für 1500 ein eigenes holen oder lohnt sich das nicht, solange er es nicht wirklich braucht?


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juni 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Schrecklich dieses Off-Topic - vor allem im Off-Topic-Forum xD
> 
> Sollte man als Fahranfänger ein eigenes Auto haben, um eine bessere Schadenfreiheitsklasse zu bekommen? Ein Kumpel ist gerade 18 geworden und hat noch kein Auto, sondern nutzt das seiner Mutter. Sollte er sich für 1500 ein eigenes holen oder lohnt sich das nicht, solange er es nicht wirklich braucht?



Weg 1:
Für 50€ + x ein Auto kaufen, mit unfassbar wenig Fahrleistung versichern und unfassbar wenig fahren.

Weg 2:
Mit momentaner Versicherung sprechen, und deinen Kumpel als Fahrer mit eintragen lassen, dadurch steigt der momentane Versicherungsbeitrag, aber seine prozente gehen runter.
Ist von versicherung zu versicherung unterschiedlich, aber bei den meisten darf er dann mit 100% bei seinem ersten Auto einsteigen. Bei manchen Versicherungen geht auch noch mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte es damals so gemacht das mein Wagen als 2. Wagen angemeldet wurde. Geht einfach mal zur Versicherung und lasst euch mal beraten


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Könnte auch "super schwer" heißen
> Ähnlich wie bei Audi, z.B. S4 (schwer 4) oder RS4 (richtig schwer 4)



Eher Sport und RennSport


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Juni 2015)

Richtig slow 4


----------



## keinnick (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn der RS4 "slow" ist, was sind denn dann die normalen A4?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2015)

Die alten B5 waren richtig geil. 1000ps aus 2,7/3 Liter standfest? Kein Thema. Ich habe nie verstanden warum die da so nen schrott V8 Sauger reingestopft haben...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Sah erst letztens in gera eine bumblebee SS.


In gera fahren noch mehr so auto`s herum. Im handwerkerhof ist ein werkstatt, die sich anscheinend auf amerikanische fahrzeuge spezialisiert hat. Da steht auch immer mal eine gelbe corvette (das heck mittlerweile beklebt), ein grand cherokee, noch ein anderer jepp (beide auf gelände getrimmt) und 2 F-150. Von den letzten beiden ist einer blau mit transformers-emblem und der andere so hoch, das man zum ölwechsel nicht mal auf die bühne muß. Dafür benötigt man eine leiter um unter die motorhaube schauen zu können.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juni 2015)

Wobei ich Pickups die richtig auf Gelände getrimmt sind mit fetten Geländereifen und Bodenfreiheit ohne Ende  schon ziemlich schick finde. Schade, dass man sowas nur selten gebrauchen kann...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Eher Sport und RennSport



Erkär mir mal, was daran Sport oder Rennsport ist  ?
Den Motor vor der VA zu platzieren ist schon ziemlich schräg, vorallem bei nem "Sport" Modell.
Bei den neuen wird's ja schon besser, aber der B7 RS4 konnte ja gar nix. Geradeaus und vorallem in der Kurve schon fast lächerlich langsam.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Juni 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Schrecklich dieses Off-Topic - vor allem im Off-Topic-Forum xD
> 
> Sollte man als Fahranfänger ein eigenes Auto haben, um eine bessere Schadenfreiheitsklasse zu bekommen? Ein Kumpel ist gerade 18 geworden und hat noch kein Auto, sondern nutzt das seiner Mutter. Sollte er sich für 1500 ein eigenes holen oder lohnt sich das nicht, solange er es nicht wirklich braucht?


Auto auf die mutter anmelden und wenn sie in 20 jahren kein auto mehr hat, die sf klasse übernehmen


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Auto auf die mutter anmelden und wenn sie in 20 jahren kein auto mehr hat, die sf klasse übernehmen



für solange auf jemand anders angewiesen zu sein, da halte ich nichts von.
Meine Autos waren immer auf mich versichert, ist zwar teurer aber wenn ich mal umziehe oder nen Unfall, braucht man nicht immer nen Umweg gehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2015)

Soweit ich weiß kann man auch ab 24 (?) Jahren gleich mit SF4 oder so einsteigen.
Musst dich mal erkundigen.
Deshalb würde ich es bis zu dem Alter auf die Eltern versichern lassen, danach auf einen selbst.
Ich bin froh, dass ich mein Auto gleich auf nen SF35er Vertrag laufen lassen konnte. Mit SF1/2 oder so zahlt man sich ja dumm und dämlich


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn du nicht so lange warten willst dann mit 23 oder 25 ,je nach dem wann bei deiner Versicherung der extra bonus für junge fahrer wegfällt. Für junge leute ist es ja extra teuer


----------



## ebastler (11. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage.
Bei Dads Defender TD4 (2007er Baujahr) mit Ford 4-Zylinder 2400ccm Diesel (selber Motor wie im Ford Transit aus der Zeit) ist nun nach ~285k km die Kopfdichtung hinüber, wie es aussieht.
Jedenfalls überhitzt er ständig, Kühler reinigen und neue Flüssigkeit hat auch nichts geholfen.
Mechaniker sagt Kopfdichtung.

Sind ~1000€ akzeptabel für die Reparatur? Mir kommt es irgendwie etwas heftig vor...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2015)

Wenn das inkl. des Werkstattpreises für das ganze Öl ist was mutmaßlich in den Defender rein passt könnte es hin kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

Könnte durchaus passen vom Preis


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

1000.-€ für die Kopfdichtung incl. Schmierstoffe usw.. ist realistisch.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht so lange warten willst dann mit 23 oder 25 ,je nach dem wann bei deiner Versicherung der extra bonus für junge fahrer wegfällt. Für junge leute ist es ja extra teuer



Ja, so ist es. Seit ich 23 bin, muss ich nicht mehr 130 € monatlich, sondern nur noch 80 € bezahlen. 
Und ich bin schon relativ günstig eingestiegen, weil ich 5 Jahre als young driver auf das Familienauto mitversichert war und so schon Prozente abbauen bzw. Schadenfreiheitsjahre sammeln konnte.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juni 2015)

Man kann die SF übernehmen egal wie alt man ist. Man bekommt aber nur soviel angerechnet wie man hätte selber erreichen können. Wenn man also die 40% von Omi übernimmt, man aber erst 22Jahre alt ist bekommt man nur 80% (wenn man von 100% ausgeht und 5% pro Jahr erfahren kann und man den FS mit 18 gemacht hat).

Vorhin waren wir bisschen auf der Landstraße fahren... schon geil. Macht unglaublich Spaß mit drei Kisten hintereinander eine schöne Serpentine hoch und runter zu eiern... bei mir waren es stolze 15L auf 60 Kilometer.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Man kann die SF übernehmen egal wie alt man ist. Man bekommt aber nur soviel angerechnet wie man hätte selber erreichen können. Wenn man also die 40% von Omi übernimmt, man aber erst 22Jahre alt ist bekommt man nur 80% (wenn man von 100% ausgeht und 5% pro Jahr erfahren kann und man den FS mit 18 gemacht hat).
> 
> Vorhin waren wir bisschen auf der Landstraße fahren... schon geil. Macht unglaublich Spaß mit drei Kisten hintereinander eine schöne Serpentine hoch und runter zu eiern... bei mir waren es stolze 15L auf 60 Kilometer.


das schaffe ich aktuell mit meinem mx-3 auch leider . ka warum -.-


----------



## Riverna (12. Juni 2015)

Dann ist aber was kaputt... selbst mit dem 2.5L V6 bewege ich den Mazda bei sportlicher Fahrweise nicht über 14L.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Juni 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> das schaffe ich aktuell mit meinem mx-3 auch leider . ka warum -.-



...aber du benutzt auch diesen Schaltknauf in der Mitte oder?


----------



## Riverna (12. Juni 2015)

9L sind leider schon nicht selten beim MX3 mit dem V6 Motor... auch wenn der nur 1.8L und 133PS hat säuft er schon wie ein ganz großer. Jedoch reden wir bei 15L auf 60km von 25L/100km... dass sollte der MX3 dann doch nicht schaffen. Wie gesagt meinen MX3 mit dem 2.5L V6 170PS bewege ich sehr sportlich bei maximal 14L.

Da ich meine XXR Felgen noch nicht fahren kann (Fahrwerk fehlt noch) bin ich gestern die Serpentinen mit den Standfelgen und den super tollen Kormoran Reifen gefahren... dafür das es das billigste war war man kaufen konnte (340Euro für 4x 215/45/R17) sind die zumindestens auf der trockenen Straße gar nicht schlecht. Mag am Allrad liegen aber gefühlt sind die vom Grip her besser als meine Federal Evo SS595 auf dem Almera... die fangen deutlich früher das rutschen an.

Hatte die XXR Felgen aber schonmal drauf... jedoch ohne Fahrwerk sieht das derbst bescheuert aus. Also hab ich sie direkt ins Reifenregal eingelagert und warte bis das Fahrwerk am 27. Juni endlich auf die Reise geht.


----------



## dsdenni (12. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> 9L sind leider schon nicht selten beim MX3 mit dem V6 Motor... auch wenn der nur 1.8L und 133PS hat säuft er schon wie ein ganz großer. Jedoch reden wir bei 15L auf 60km von 25L/100km... dass sollte der MX3 dann doch nicht schaffen. Wie gesagt meinen MX3 mit dem 2.5L V6 170PS bewege ich sehr sportlich bei maximal 14L.
> 
> Da ich meine XXR Felgen noch nicht fahren kann (Fahrwerk fehlt noch) bin ich gestern die Serpentinen mit den Standfelgen und den super tollen Kormoran Reifen gefahren... dafür das es das billigste war war man kaufen konnte (340Euro für 4x 215/45/R17) sind die zumindestens auf der trockenen Straße gar nicht schlecht. Mag am Allrad liegen aber gefühlt sind die vom Grip her besser als meine Federal Evo SS595 auf dem Almera... die fangen deutlich früher das rutschen an.
> 
> Hatte die XXR Felgen aber schonmal drauf... jedoch ohne Fahrwerk sieht das derbst bescheuert aus. Also hab ich sie direkt ins Reifenregal eingelagert und warte bis das Fahrwerk am 27. Juni endlich auf die Reise geht.


Offroad-Auto


----------



## Riverna (12. Juni 2015)

Astreiner Rally Koffer...  
Nee also mit anderen Felgen geht das aktuell gar nicht... dass sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Da fahr ich lieber mit den orginal Felgen rum.


----------



## winner961 (12. Juni 2015)

Mit den Felgen könnte es ein wenig kritisch werden aber sonst sehr schick zumindestens für richtige Rallyes


----------



## Riverna (12. Juni 2015)

Das Hauptproblem ist das man beim original WRX Fahrwerk keinen Sturz einstellen kann und bei 0Grad stehen die Felgen und Reifen über.  Das erste Bild ist die VA und das zweite demnach die HA.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2015)

Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Radkästen anbauen.
Das sind doch bestimmt 30mm weniger ET als bei den OEM Felgen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Juni 2015)

Die Radkästen werden nicht umgebaut... sonst würde ich nicht auf das Fahrwerk warten müssen. OEM hat der WRX ET38 und die sind ET20.


----------



## winner961 (12. Juni 2015)

Das geht doch noch mit genug Sturz ?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Radkästen werden nicht umgebaut... sonst würde ich nicht auf das Fahrwerk warten müssen. OEM hat der WRX ET38 und die sind ET20.


Wobei ich vergessen habe nach der Felgenbreite zu fragen.


----------



## mrairworthy (12. Juni 2015)

Die Felgen sehen auf jeden Fall top aus!


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die alten B5 waren richtig geil. 1000ps aus 2,7/3 Liter standfest? Kein Thema. Ich habe nie verstanden warum die da so nen schrott V8 Sauger reingestopft haben...


"Bei Mercedes bekomme ich aber einen V8..." wird wohl der Grund gewesen sein.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (12. Juni 2015)

ich habe den 1,6er fl mit 107 ps. ka der hat gernell nen komisches verhalten. es gibt tage da säuft er wie nen loch udn hat null power , und andere da tippe ich das pedal nur an udn es geht vorwärts. mit dem resultat das ich auf freier bahn bis auf 210 laut tacho komme. an den tagen wo er sich eher "negativ" verhält komme ich mit mühe über 180. aber 9 liter sind bei mir leider nicht die regel. eher immer mehr , selbst bei ruhiger fahrweise. ( max 2,5 k U/min und im dann 120 auf der bahn bzw 110) 
hab halt leider niemanden hier in hamburg in der nähe der so wirklich mal zeit und lust hat das ganze mit mir durch zugehen. und in der werkstatt kannst das auto nicht mehr halten. da kann ich den auch in die tonne kloppen -.-


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> Bei Dads Defender TD4 (2007er Baujahr) mit Ford 4-Zylinder 2400ccm Diesel (selber Motor wie im Ford Transit aus der Zeit) ist nun nach ~285k km die Kopfdichtung hinüber, wie es aussieht.
> Jedenfalls überhitzt er ständig, Kühler reinigen und neue Flüssigkeit hat auch nichts geholfen.
> Mechaniker sagt Kopfdichtung.
> ...


Ist doch günstig, scheint ja nicht viel an dem Motor dran zu sein und raus muss es bei dem Preis auch nicht.

Wenn ein Auto zu heiß wird, dann kann man das wunderbar diagnostizieren woher das kommt. Da brauch man nicht mal irgendwas versuchen. Und bevor ich auf Verdacht die Kopfdichtung mache, legt man eigentlich erstmal einen soliden Befund fest.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Juni 2015)

Kann ja auch sein, dass das Thermostat einfach nicht öffnet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2015)

Das kann ne ganze Menge sein, alles sehr leicht zu prüfen. Man kann sich natürlich auch das magic-diagnostic-wheel bauen. Da schreibt man ein paar mögliche Fehlerursachen im Kreis auf ein Blatt. Dann macht man in die Mitte einen Zeiger und dreht. Jetzt erneuert man das Bauteil auf dem der Zeiger zum stehen gekommen ist. Das macht man so lange, bis der Fehler weg ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Juni 2015)

Welche Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen in 195 45 r15?  gibt ja nicht allzu viel auswahl. Hankook Ventus Prime 2 sind aktuell drauf, ist das eher ein schmaler, oder breiter reifen?  

Und irgendwie geht bei mir hinten rechts das gewindefahrwerk nichtmehr zu verstellen, die anderen waren kein problem...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das kann ne ganze Menge sein, alles sehr leicht zu prüfen. Man kann sich natürlich auch das magic-diagnostic-wheel bauen. Da schreibt man ein paar mögliche Fehlerursachen im Kreis auf ein Blatt. Dann macht man in die Mitte einen Zeiger und dreht. Jetzt erneuert man das Bauteil auf dem der Zeiger zum stehen gekommen ist. Das macht man so lange, bis der Fehler weg ist.



Glücksrad ohne Preise? Langweilig



> Welche Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen in 195 45 r15?  gibt ja nicht allzu viel auswahl. Hankook Ventus Prime 2 sind aktuell drauf, ist das eher ein schmaler, oder breiter reifen?


Was darfst du da denn alles drauf schrauben? Ich würde sagen quasi normaler Reifen, ist aber natürlich abhängig vom Töff Töff.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Welche Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen in 195 45 r15?  gibt ja nicht allzu viel auswahl. Hankook Ventus Prime 2 sind aktuell drauf, ist das eher ein schmaler, oder breiter reifen?
> 
> Und irgendwie geht bei mir hinten rechts das gewindefahrwerk nichtmehr zu verstellen, die anderen waren kein problem...


SportContact 2 FR

Einfach wieder gangbar machen. Aber auf keinen Fall mit nem Brenner dabei gehen, das könnte böse enden.


----------



## Beam39 (13. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Welche Reifen würdet ihr empfehlen in 195 45 r15?  gibt ja nicht allzu viel auswahl. Hankook Ventus Prime 2 sind aktuell drauf, ist das eher ein schmaler, oder breiter reifen?
> 
> Und irgendwie geht bei mir hinten rechts das gewindefahrwerk nichtmehr zu verstellen, die anderen waren kein problem...



Hankooks fallen definitiv schmaler aus.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> SportContact 2 FR


Das sind Holzreifen und sehr veraltet.
Gut in der Grösse gibt es allgemein nur veraltete Reifen.
Auf was für ein Auto kommen die denn drauf und darfst nichts anderes fahren?


----------



## Flybarless (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo Xciteletsplay, Vredestein Sportstrac 5 in der Grösse 195 45 r15 sind ok.
Gehen nicht zu schnell kaputt und sind bei Nässe überdurchschnitlitch gut.

Gruss André


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das sind Holzreifen und sehr veraltet.
> Gut in der Grösse gibt es allgemein nur veraltete Reifen.
> Auf was für ein Auto kommen die denn drauf und darfst nichts anderes fahren?



In der Größe bekommt man ja sonst nix anderes.  So kleine Reifen gibts halt nur noch auf alten Autos...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2015)

Ist halt ne komische Größe, 195/50 15 ok 195/45 14 normal, aber 195/45 15?


----------



## Flybarless (13. Juni 2015)

kleine Autos, kleine Reifen. Nicht jeder fährt 17zoll+ auf einem kleinwagen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Juni 2015)

Ne geht nur die eine Größe. Nässehaftung ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig lieber besser im trockenen


----------



## Beam39 (13. Juni 2015)

Das scheiss M-Fahrwerk muss raus, absoluter Müll.   Knüppelhart, für die Härte unfassbar indirekt und schwammig in Kurven und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten neigt das Auto zum Schwimmen, besonders wenn man schneller um ne Kurve fährt..


----------



## Mosed (13. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ist was verschlissen?  Querlenkerlager oder Stoßdämpfer?
(Oder ist das Auto nagelneu?)


----------



## raceandsound (13. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Das scheiss M-Fahrwerk muss raus, absoluter Müll.   Knüppelhart, für die Härte unfassbar indirekt und schwammig in Kurven und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten neigt das Auto zum Schwimmen, besonders wenn man schneller um ne Kurve fährt..



Seit dem E90 hat das M-Fahrwerk seine Daseinsberechtigung verloren.
In Kombination mit Reifen mit kombinierter Notlaufeigenschaft eher ein Zustand als ein Genuss.
Bilstein oder KW, is the way to go!
Vielleicht noch ne Domstrebe und wenn erforderlich HD Meyle Bushings.
Btw...Gratulation zum 335er, macht schon Spaß das Gerät!
Die meisten streuen eh Richtung 330-350 Pferde, hatten sogar mal einen mit 365.
Mögen die Lader, Hochdruckpumpe und Injektoren lange halten, all Zeit knitterfreie Fahrt!


----------



## Beam39 (13. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist was verschlissen?  Querlenkerlager oder Stoßdämpfer?
> (Oder ist das Auto nagelneu?)



Ne nix verschlissen. Wie race bereits sagte, die Fahrwerke sind einfach beschissen. Hat jeder das Problem mit dem Fahrwerk. Laufleistung 72tkm.

@Race

So wie es aussieht werd ich mir nen DTS-Fahwerk reinhaun. Der Kollege ausm N54-Forum mit dem ich mich angefreundet habe fährt auch so eines, ist baugleich mit nem KW-Fahrwerk, nur das man beim KW den Namen mitbezahlt. 

Ja das mit den Buchsen etc. werd ich in Angriff nehmen wenn sie Verschlissen sind.

Danke für die Gratulation. Is echt ne coole Kiste. Was die Turbos etc. angeht: Gestern is meine Garantie für 1 Jahr angekommen, mögen sie innerhalb dieses einen Jahres flöten gehen  Danach gehts an die Leistung.


----------



## raceandsound (13. Juni 2015)

Wenn geht, fahr das DTS mal Probe...
KW ist zwar teilweise gestört teuer, aber definitiv ein gutes Fahrwerk.
Bilstein ist sowieso Klasse!
Ich überlege auch gerade, ob BC oder KW V2 für den Elch...sind doch 700€ Unterschied...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2015)

Fahrwerk darf ruhig Geld kosten 
In den E36 kommt (wenn es soweit ist) ein Fahrwerk rein, was fast so viel kostet wie das ganze Auto 
Wobei ich in einen Alltagswagen auch nicht das "Über-Fahrwerk" einbauen würde.


----------



## Beam39 (14. Juni 2015)

Wiegesagt, das DTS von ihm ist baugleich mit dem KW V1. Da gibts auch Threads in Foren wo welche die Dämpfer komplett aufgeflext haben um zu vergleichen - identisch. So unfassbar das auch scheinen mag, man zahlt bei KW wie bei fast allen sachen mindestens zu 50% den Namen, wie bei Teilen die nen BMW Stempel haben.

DTS entwickelt mit KW zusammen, bzw. wird DTS ne Art Tochter von KW sein. Sowas wie modularität in der Autoindustrie halt. 

Wir werden morgen ein paar KM mit seinem abspulen damit ich mir ein genaueres Bild von machen kann, aber beim ersten Mal wars schon sehr überzeugend. Von der Härte her is es einen kleinen Tick softer als das M-Fahrwerk aber er liegt deeeeeeeutlich satter in der Kurve und lenkt auch deutlich direkter ein.

Er hat sein M-Fahrwerk auch nach 1000km rausgeworfen, hat dieselben Probleme wie ich gehabt. Und wiegesagt, er is selber in der Fahrwerksentwicklung tätig und wird sich mit Sicherheit keinen Müll ins Fahrzeug bauen


----------



## thunderofhate (14. Juni 2015)

Hat hier jm. mal in die 24h von Le Mans reingeschaut? 
Die Hybrid-Motoren klingen bescheiden, aber wie der Audi R18 oder Porsche 919 jenseits der 250 beschleunigen und an nem 911 GT3 RS vorbeiziehen... als wäre das n Spielzeugwagen.


----------



## Seabound (14. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Hat hier jm. mal in die 24h von Le Mans reingeschaut?
> Die Hybrid-Motoren klingen bescheiden, aber wie der Audi R18 oder Porsche 919 jenseits der 250 beschleunigen und an nem 911 GT3 RS vorbeiziehen... als wäre das n Spielzeugwagen.



Ich kuck durchgehend auf Eurosport oder Eurosport 2 seit gestern 15:00. Heute Nacht hab ich vorm TV mal 3 Stunden gepennt. Total Wahnsinnig!


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte nicht mal mitgekriegt das die schon wieder sind.


----------



## Seabound (14. Juni 2015)

Ist halt für Fans ;0)

Ich glaub, ich fahr Ende August zum WEC-Rennen an den Nürburgring.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wiegesagt, das DTS von ihm ist baugleich mit dem KW V1. Da gibts auch Threads in Foren wo welche die Dämpfer komplett aufgeflext haben um zu vergleichen - identisch. So unfassbar das auch scheinen mag, man zahlt bei KW wie bei fast allen sachen mindestens zu 50% den Namen, wie bei Teilen die nen BMW Stempel haben.
> 
> DTS entwickelt mit KW zusammen, bzw. wird DTS ne Art Tochter von KW sein. Sowas wie modularität in der Autoindustrie halt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal bei KW wird die Verarbeitung besser sein und die DTS sind auch nicht aus Edelstahl, oder ?
Für ein Edelstahlfahrwerk ist ein KW preislich noch i.O.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

Weil ja Edelstahl ja auch so viel teurer ist als normaler Stahl.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil ja Edelstahl ja auch so viel teurer ist als normaler Stahl.



Natürlich ist Edelstahl teuerer, sogar wesentlich.
Außerdem ist Edelstahl (V2A/V4A) um einiges schwerer zu bearbeiten und man benötigt deutlich bessere Werkzeuge (zur spanenden Bearbeitung).
Edelstahl ist sehr zäh und gleichzeitig relativ hart und deshalb nicht mit einem unlegierten/niedriglegierten Stahl zu vergleichen.

Hier nochmal ein Vergleich, falls man sich darunter nix vorstellen kann :


Spoiler



Stahl (ST52):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jzwu9493v5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edelstahl:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0mz0TEpzHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei Stahl und Edelstahl jeweils high speed cutting.
Außerdem gehört der Stahl schon zur härteren Sorte.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

Edelstahl ist doch nicht hart, aber ja zäh auf jedenfall.
Finde eher, dass sich Edelstahl, 1.4301 oder V2A, relativ gut verarbeiten lässt.
Klar lässt er sich schlechter verabeiten als ein C45 oder 9S20K, aber die haben ja auch andere Anwendungsgebiete.
Dafür ist er super beim Schweissen.
Zum Preis:
Klar Edelstahl ist teurer als nen Feld-und Wiesenstahl, aber nicht wirklich teurer als ein Werkzeugstahl.
Zudem wird da ja auch nicht soviel Material verbraten.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Juni 2015)

Solang das in den Koepfen der breiten Masse ist, ist das doch hervorragend fuer die Verarbeiter solcher Materialien 

Alu geniesst hat ja auch eine enorme Reputatuion bei Multimediageraeten und Computergehaeusen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Edelstahl teuerer, sogar wesentlich.
> Außerdem ist Edelstahl (V2A/V4A) um einiges schwerer zu bearbeiten und man benötigt deutlich bessere Werkzeuge (zur spanenden Bearbeitung).
> Edelstahl ist sehr zäh und gleichzeitig relativ hart und deshalb nicht mit einem unlegierten/niedriglegierten Stahl zu vergleichen.
> 
> ...


Und die beiden Videos kann man auch nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen, weil der Fräser im ST52 Video ein Vollhartmetall Fräser ist.  Den kann man natürlich durch den Stahl mit brutaler Vorschubgeschwindigkeit treiben.

Außerdem fräst der im ST52 Video nur in x und y und nicht in z.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2015)

Das sind beides VHM Fräser 
Ein HSS Fräser hät die Schnittgeschwindigkeit ohne Kühlung keine 10sek aus.
Natürlich wird in dem 1. Video in Z-Richtung gefräst 
Wer selbst schon einmal Edelstahl und Stahl in größeren Mengen gefräst/gedreht hat, der weiß auch, dass sich Edelstähle teils um einiges schlechter bearbeiten lassen als normale/niedriglegierte Stähle, das ist fakt und da braucht man nicht drumherum dikutieren


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

Die Frage ist halt, was wird bei Fahrwerken für ein Stahl verwendet?
Glaube kaum dass da ein niedriglegierter Stahl verwendet wird.


----------



## Ruptet (15. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Anstatt Kupplung die Bremse zu treten wenn man auf Automatik umsteigt habe ich schon sehr sehr oft gehört, aber anstatt der Bremse das Gas zu erwischen wärst jetzt der Erste.
> Wie kriegt man das hin?



Ich weiß nicht was da mit mir los war 
Jedenfalls war es das erste und letzte mal, etwa 2 wochen nachdem ich den Führerschein bekommen habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sind beides VHM Fräser
> Ein HSS Fräser hät die Schnittgeschwindigkeit ohne Kühlung keine 10sek aus.
> Natürlich wird in dem 1. Video in Z-Richtung gefräst
> Wer selbst schon einmal Edelstahl und Stahl in größeren Mengen gefräst/gedreht hat, der weiß auch, dass sich Edelstähle teils um einiges schlechter bearbeiten lassen als normale/niedriglegierte Stähle, das ist fakt und da braucht man nicht drumherum dikutieren



Ne das eine ist ein Fräser mit Wendeplatten, mit denen man logischer weise nicht so schnell da durchflügen kann.
HSS ist ja auch *H*obby-*S*chneid-*S*tahl  
Ups, da wird ja wirklich in Z gefräst, hatte das Video nicht bis zum Ende geschaut.  Hatte nur gesehen wo er da die ganze Zeit ne Kontur fräst und das andere Video war hauptsächlich Materialabtrag in Z Richtung. In Z mit so einem Vorschub wie bei der Kontur zu fahren endet eigentlich immer mit Bruch, egal was man für einen Fräser hat.

Ich persönlich finde das Edelstahl drehen noch klar geht. Viel schlimmer ist Titan. Schreckliches Material und vorallem hochentzündlich. Da würde ich neben der Drehbank immer nen Co2 Löscher parat halten.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, was wird bei Fahrwerken für ein Stahl verwendet?
> Glaube kaum dass da ein niedriglegierter Stahl verwendet wird.


Die Kolbenstange des Stoßdämpfers ist das im Auto am genausten gefertigte Teil!  Egal aus was für welchem Material die ist, die Bearbeitung ist immer teuer. Deswegen sind Fahrwerke für 120€ von der Essen Motor Show auch immer schlechter als das bereits leicht ausgelutschte Serienfahrwerk. Maschinenkosten sind in China nunmal auch nicht günstig. Also wird einfach der ganze Ausschuss mit verkauft.


----------



## s-icon (15. Juni 2015)

Sind Bilstein oder KW Fahrwerke denn als das Orignalfahrwerk?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2015)

Mit Sicherheit sind die besser. Bilstein ist bei etlichen Herstellern auch Erstausrüster.

Nicht umsonst kostet ein Bilstein Fahrwerk 850€+ für das Günstigste. Alle die für ~400€ bei Egay angeboten werden sind Fälschungen. China Müll mit Bilstein Aufkleber.


----------



## s-icon (15. Juni 2015)

Danke da der CLK doch bleibt soll ihm irgendwann mal ein neues Fahrwerk spendiert werden, dann werde ich wohl nicht das originale MB Fahrwerk nehmen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2015)

Bist du dir da sicher?  So ein Bilstein Sportfahrwerk hat aber in etwa 5 mal weniger Fahrkomfort als ein Daimler Serienfahrwerk.  Gepaart mit ein paar dicken Stabis rutschen Leute, die das nicht gewohnt sind bei Fahrten von +100km immer in Sitz rum, um eine noch ungesessene Sitzposition zu finden.

Vaddern hat auch ein Bilstein B12 zusammen mit einem H&R Stabi Kit verbaut und wenn man damit 600km gefahren ist, dann merkt man das schon. Es sind allerdings sogar noch die Audi Serien-Fahrwerksgummis drin.


----------



## s-icon (15. Juni 2015)

Das geht schon, selbst mit Bilstein fahrwerk, dürfte der komfortabler sein, als der GT3


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2015)

Kommt drauf an.  Die Sitze von einem GT3 sind allerdings wesendlich besser. Da sitzt man nicht immer auf der Mittelkonsole nach einer schnellen Kurve. Ich finde harte Sitze bei hartem Fahrwerk deutlich gemüdlicher als weiche. Bei weichen Sitzen hat man immer so einen Nachschwinger bei jeder Bodenwelle. Fühlt sich an wie LKW Sitz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke da der CLK doch bleibt soll ihm irgendwann mal ein neues Fahrwerk spendiert werden, dann werde ich wohl nicht das originale MB Fahrwerk nehmen.



-> KW automotive GmbH - Gewindefahrwerke, Rennsportfahrwerke, Sportfedern - Gewindefahrwerke


----------



## s-icon (16. Juni 2015)

Das gibt es leider nicht für den CLK


----------



## Mosed (16. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Seit dem E90 hat das M-Fahrwerk seine Daseinsberechtigung verloren.
> In Kombination mit Reifen mit kombinierter Notlaufeigenschaft eher ein Zustand als ein Genuss.



Also beim F30 ist das M-Fahrwerk subjektiv komfortabler als das Standard-Fahrwerk vom E90. Die sportlichen Qualitäten kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ein Freund von mir hat den und hat sich noch nicht übers Fahrwerk beschwert. Der ist ja auch eher anspruchsvoll.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat den und hat sich noch nicht übers Fahrwerk beschwert. Der ist ja auch eher anspruchsvoll.



Dann ist er noch kein gutes FW gefahren 



s-icon schrieb:


> Das gibt es leider nicht für den CLK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht sowas ? BILSTEIN B12 Pro-Kit


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke da der CLK doch bleibt soll ihm irgendwann mal ein neues Fahrwerk spendiert werden, dann werde ich wohl nicht das originale MB Fahrwerk nehmen.



Warum behältst Du den CLK denn jetzt doch?


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Also beim F30 ist das M-Fahrwerk subjektiv komfortabler als das Standard-Fahrwerk vom E90. Die sportlichen Qualitäten kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Ein Freund von mir hat den und hat sich noch nicht übers Fahrwerk beschwert. Der ist ja auch eher anspruchsvoll.



Naja, beim F30 und dem E90 reden wir aber auch von zwei verschiedenen Entwicklungen, da fühlt sich so einiges anders an


----------



## Mosed (16. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann ist er noch kein gutes FW gefahren



Das schließe ich mal aus, da er bei Bosch arbeitet (Applikation Hybridantriebe) und da regelmäßig diverse Sportwagen etc. fährt. z.B. auch den Porsche 918 Spyder.
Ist aber auch die Frage, wie man seinen Anspruch setzt und womit man vergleicht. Ein M-Fahrwerk in einem 3er Kombi macht aus dem "Familienwagen" natürlich keinen Sportwagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Das schließe ich mal aus, da er bei Bosch arbeitet (Applikation Hybridantriebe) und da regelmäßig diverse Sportwagen etc. fährt. z.B. auch den Porsche 918 Spyder.
> Ist aber auch die Frage, wie man seinen Anspruch setzt und womit man vergleicht. Ein M-Fahrwerk in einem 3er Kombi macht aus dem "Familienwagen" natürlich keinen Sportwagen.



Es sollte aber sportlicher sein. Und sportlich ist nicht hart, auch wenn viele das meinen.
Und es bringt nichts einen Sportwagen als Vergleich zu nehmen. Wenn, dann muss es das selbe Auto sein.
Und zwischen einem M-FW und einem KW-V2 oder ähnlichem liegen Welten,ohne dass das FW härter ist.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juni 2015)

> Es sollte aber sportlicher sein. Und sportlich ist nicht hart, auch wenn viele das meinen.



Und genau das is mein Problem: Für die Härte einfach unfassbar unsportlich.


----------



## raceandsound (16. Juni 2015)

Ergebnis aus einer traurigen Wandlung...
ehemals ///M(otorsport)
heute ///M(arketing)


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vielleicht sowas ? BILSTEIN B12 Pro-Kit


Kann ich auch nur empfehlen! Das B12 in vadderns A4 B7 ist genial. Wenn man häufiger mit dem Auto springt oder grundsätzlich die hohen Curbs im Hatzenbach und Wippernmann mitnimmt, dann sollte man sich aber immer ein paar Federwegsbegrenzer auf Reserve legen. Die machen das nicht wirklich lange mit. Hab da schon ein paar mal neue bei Vaddern reingebaut. Wenn du nur auf der Straße "normal" unterwegs bist, dann braucht man sich da keine Gedanken machen.

Gewindefahrwerke braucht kein Arsch, außer wenn das Fahrzeug im Motorsporteinsatz ist. Denn wer stellt jeden Morgen vor dem Weg zur Arbeit erstmal das Gewindefahrwerk ein?  Die Verstellung gammelt nach nem Jahr fest und man kann eh nicht mehr dran drehen. Ist rausgeworfenes Geld. Zumal die wenigsten ein Gewindefahrwerk abstimmen können nach dem Einbau. Da muss man sich dann schon eine spezielle Werkstatt raussuchen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gewindefahrwerke braucht kein Arsch, außer wenn das Fahrzeug im Motorsporteinsatz ist. Denn wer stellt jeden Morgen vor dem Weg zur Arbeit erstmal das Gewindefahrwerk ein?  Die Verstellung gammelt nach nem Jahr fest und man kann eh nicht mehr dran drehen. Ist rausgeworfenes Geld. Zumal die wenigsten ein Gewindefahrwerk abstimmen können nach dem Einbau. Da muss man sich dann schon eine spezielle Werkstatt raussuchen.



Macht mM nach schon Sinn, da man ansonsten mit Federn experimentieren muss um auf seine Wunschtiefe an VA und HA zu kommen.
Und ein Edelstahl-Gewinde gammelt nicht fest.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2015)

Also wenn, würde ich auch ein Gewindefahrwerk nehmen.
So kann ich die Tiefe des Autos viel besser abstimmen.
Ich favorisiere immer noch H&R, habe da die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juni 2015)

Ich finde TEIN gut


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (17. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Und genau das is mein Problem: Für die Härte einfach unfassbar unsportlich.



Dann schmeiße doch als erstes mal diese komischen RFT runter, dann wird es sicher auch schon besser.
Kenne wirklich niemanden, der mit den Dingern zufrieden ist.

Ein aktueller M3 kommt übrigens recht anständig um die Kurven. 
Natürlich gibt es bessere Fahrwerke, aber auch ein M-Fahrwerk ist ja nun irgendwo nur ein Kompromiss.
Soll schließlich auch noch vollkommen alltagstauglich sein.

Gegen das gewollte Untersteuern könnte man auch andere Stabis einbauen und dadurch eher ein neutraleres oder übersteuerndes Fahrverhalten herbeiführen. 

Aber irgendwelche DTS-Ebay Fahrwerke? Sorry, aber das hört sich für mich dann eher an so wie "Barum isse gut, Tochterfirma von Conti" oder "Das Zeug bei Feinkost Käfer kommt von den gleichen Produzenten, wie bei Aldi" Nicht böse gemeint, aber irgendwo wurde garantiert eingespart.
Aber inzwischen bekommt man ja schon Gewindefahrwerke zum Preis eines Satz Tieferlegungsfedern anderer Hersteller.

KW ist gut, zweifellos. Habe ja selbst ein KW Variante 1,5  (Hinterachse KW2, vorne normal). Aber als Top-Fahrwerke, Premium oder so würde ich das nun auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen.
Gegen Dreck im Gewinde hilft übrigens auch kein Edelstahl


----------



## s-icon (17. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum behältst Du den CLK denn jetzt doch?



Der Käufer hat mich mit Zahlungsproblemen genervt( Schimpfende Ehefrau, defekte Waschmaschine), außerdem hab ich so ein offenes Auto im Fuhrpark


----------



## raceandsound (17. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ein aktueller M3 kommt übrigens recht anständig um die Kurven.
> Natürlich gibt es bessere Fahrwerke, aber auch ein M-Fahrwerk ist ja nun irgendwo nur ein Kompromiss.
> Soll schließlich auch noch vollkommen alltagstauglich sein.



Es ging auch nicht um die ///M-Modelle, sondern um die ///M Fahrwerke in den normalen BMW Varianten (316d-335i), speziell in der Baureihe E90.
Alltagstauglich ja, ist aber leider nicht so.
Einfach knüppelhart und einen Dreck an Grip...


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Dann schmeiße doch als erstes mal diese komischen RFT runter, dann wird es sicher auch schon besser.
> Kenne wirklich niemanden, der mit den Dingern zufrieden ist.
> 
> Ein aktueller M3 kommt übrigens recht anständig um die Kurven.
> ...



Woher weißt du bitte ob ich RFT drauf habe oder nich? Was hat das Fahrwerk eines M3' s mit einem M-Technik Fahrwerk zu tun? Ein M-Fahrwerk ist eine völlig andere Welt. Wo habe ich etwas von untersteuern erwähnt?



> Aber irgendwelche DTS-Ebay Fahrwerke? Sorry, aber das hört sich für mich dann eher an so wie "Barum isse gut, Tochterfirma von Conti" oder "Das Zeug bei Feinkost Käfer kommt von den gleichen Produzenten, wie bei Aldi" Nicht böse gemeint, aber irgendwo wurde garantiert eingespart.
> Aber inzwischen bekommt man ja schon Gewindefahrwerke zum Preis eines Satz Tieferlegungsfedern anderer Hersteller.
> 
> KW ist gut, zweifellos. Habe ja selbst ein KW Variante 1,5  (Hinterachse KW2, vorne normal). Aber als Top-Fahrwerke, Premium oder so würde ich das nun auch nicht unbedingt bezeichnen.
> Gegen Dreck im Gewinde hilft übrigens auch kein Edelstahl



Du vergleichst grad nicht im Ernst Lebensmittel mit Fahrwerken, oder?  Aber passt schon, du bist bestimmt so einer der auch lieber zu BMW geht und sich jegliche Teile dort holt, weil der BMW-Stempel auf den Teilen den doppelt und dreifachen Preis rechtfertigt 

Keinen Funken mit der Thematik beschäftigt aber Fahrzeugkomponenten mit Lebensmitteln vergleichen  Aber wo wir grad dabei sind: Das Lebensmittelhersteller ihre eigenen "Markenprodukte" an kleinere/ andere Unternehmen abgeben die das Selbe für die Hälfte des ursprünglichen Preises (oder noch weniger), allerdings umgelabelt, verkaufen weißt du schon, oder?

Nimmt ja wieder Motortalk-Züge an hier


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der Käufer hat mich mit Zahlungsproblemen genervt( Schimpfende Ehefrau, defekte Waschmaschine), außerdem hab ich so ein offenes Auto im Fuhrpark



Haha, ok, Du Armer!  Aber weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Wagen!


----------



## taks (17. Juni 2015)

Eine Noob-Frage meinerseits:
Was führt bei einem Fahrwerk zu mehr Grip und besserem Handling?
Tieferlegen damit der Schwerpunkt weiter unten ist leuchtet mir ein, aber sonst?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Macht mM nach schon Sinn, da man ansonsten mit Federn experimentieren muss um auf seine Wunschtiefe an VA und HA zu kommen.
> Und ein Edelstahl-Gewinde gammelt nicht fest.


Naja man kann auch einfach messen und sich dann seine Federn in Wuschlänge bestellen. Ist sehr einfach und man braucht kein Gewindefahrwerk. Und Edelstahl Fahrwerke können auch gammeln. Edelstahl = kein Gammel ist auch so ein Mythos. Selbst Edelstahlauspuffe rosten ein wenig vor sich hin. Ein so hoch veredelter Stahl, der Salzlauge jahrelang wiedersteht wird beim Auto normalerweise nicht eingesetzt.



taks schrieb:


> Eine Noob-Frage meinerseits:
> Was führt bei einem Fahrwerk zu mehr Grip und besserem Handling?
> Tieferlegen damit der Schwerpunkt weiter unten ist leuchtet mir ein, aber sonst?


-Die bessere Ausnutzung der Reifenaufstandsfläche
-Mehr Bodenkontakt bei unebener Fahrbahn
-Bessere Rückmeldung an den Fahrer(daher kann der Fahrer mehr ans Limit gehen)
-Entgegenwirken der Gewichtsverlagerung (wenn man das so sagt )
-Verbesseren der Aerodynamik (wenn das Fahrzeug über Flügel oder Diffusor verfügt, womit allerdings nicht diese gewellten Heckstoßstangen gemeint sind, sondern echte Aerodynamik Teile)


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (17. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Es ging auch nicht um die ///M-Modelle, sondern um die ///M Fahrwerke in den normalen BMW Varianten (316d-335i), speziell in der Baureihe E90.
> Alltagstauglich ja, ist aber leider nicht so.
> Einfach knüppelhart und einen Dreck an Grip...



Ist schon klar, daß man das nicht vergleichen kann, aber auch die M-Fahrwerke im E90/E92 330i und 335i, die ich aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erfahren durfte, fand' ich nicht übel (Standardfahrwerk kenne ich nicht)
Selbstverständlich macht das aus keinem Wagen einen Rennwagen, aber das macht sicherlich auch kein stinknormales Billig-Fahrwerk aus dem Zubehör.

Beim E46 330CI fand ich das M-Fahrwerk perfekt. Einen Satz Tieferlegungsfedern, dann passte das Fahrverhalten. Im E36 war es mir persönlich viel zu weich, aber schlecht war es auch keinesfalls, wenn man sich die damaligen Rundenzeiten anschaut.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Woher weißt du bitte ob ich RFT drauf habe oder nich? Was hat das Fahrwerk eines M3' s mit einem M-Technik Fahrwerk zu tun? Ein M-Fahrwerk ist eine völlig andere Welt. Wo habe ich etwas von untersteuern erwähnt?



Hieß es das nicht weiter oben mit den RFT? Deshalb dachte ich, daß Du eben welche fährst. Und mit DEN Holzdingern ist es immer sch..., da könnte das Fahrwerk noch so klasse sein.

Die untersteuernde Auslegung war nur allgemein erwähnt, nicht speziell auf Dich bezogen. Ist aber halt nunmal so, daß viele Autohersteller inzwischen ihre Fahrzeuge eher untersteuernd auslegen. Nicht nur BMW, selbst Porsche im GT3.

Dem kann man mit anderen Stabilisatoren, oder - falls möglich - mit anderer Einstellung eben dieser entgegenwirken. 

Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, daß die Gewichtsverteilung gerade bei BMW nahezu perfekt ist, es soll halt nunmal einfach narrensicher sein. Heckschleudern wollen halt nunmal die wenigsten und scheinbar interessiert es auch immer weniger Leute. Die Sportlichkeit wird mit Durchzugswerten von 60-120 im 5. Gang bewiesen, das Ladevolumen ist wichtig und ob man das Smartphone koppeln kann.
Ob da unter der Haube in einem 328i inzwischen ein 4-Zylinder werkelt, künftig Frontantrieb verbaut wird ist da wohl egal.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst grad nicht im Ernst Lebensmittel mit Fahrwerken, oder?  Aber passt schon, du bist bestimmt so einer der auch lieber zu BMW geht und sich jegliche Teile dort holt, weil der BMW-Stempel auf den Teilen den doppelt und dreifachen Preis rechtfertigt
> 
> Keinen Funken mit der Thematik beschäftigt aber Fahrzeugkomponenten mit Lebensmitteln vergleichen  Aber wo wir grad dabei sind: Das Lebensmittelhersteller ihre eigenen "Markenprodukte" an kleinere/ andere Unternehmen abgeben die das Selbe für die Hälfte des ursprünglichen Preises (oder noch weniger), allerdings umgelabelt, verkaufen weißt du schon, oder?
> 
> Nimmt ja wieder Motortalk-Züge an hier



Der Vergleich ist genauso unsinnig, wie DTS = KW. Genau das wurde doch weiter oben behauptet.
Oder halt eben Barum ist das gleiche wie Conti, nur billiger. Stimmt auch nicht. Tochterfirma hin oder her

Ich habe lediglich gesagt, daß ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, daß ein DTS-Fahrwerk so der Bringer ist. Jedenfalls wohl nicht besser, als das originale M-Fahrwerk
Vielleicht täusche ich mich, manche Leute sind ja auch mit FK oder Jom zufrieden.

Das hat nix damit zu tun, ob ich nur Originalteile verbaue (mit Sicherheit nicht), aber Zeugs vom letzten D&W/ATU-Grabbeltisch muß es halt nunmal auch nicht sein. Jedenfalls nicht bei Fahrwerken.

Btw: Lebensmittelhersteller haben häufig eigene Linien für Discounter, andere Mischungsverhältnisse etc. Nicht bei allen Dingen, häufig ist es auch egal.
Wiesenhof hat zB keine eigenen Hühnerfarmen für Wiesenhof, Gut&Günstig, Landjunker oder Bauernglück

Trotzdem ist es nicht immer unbedingt das Gleiche. Fettgehalt. Henne oder Hahn usw.
Genauso bei Waschmitteln und vielen anderen Produkten.

PS: Motor-Talk? Die Diskussionen dort kenne ich nicht, bin da nicht angemeldet. Du ja scheinbar schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man da so liest, wenn man mal drüber stolpert, reicht mir.


----------



## Niza (17. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte heute bei meinen Opel Astra F 1,6 16V 1996 was merkwürdiges.
War auf dem Autobahn-Rastplatz und als ich den Motor wieder startete, war auf einmal die Motorstörlampe an.
Motor wieder ausgeschaltet.
Daraufhin habe ich die Motorhaube aufgemacht und einfach mal alle Kabel nachgedrückt+ Zündkabel.
Nach dem erneuten Start des Motor war die Motorstörlampe auf einmal aus.
Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt, da wahrscheinlich nur sich nen Kabel oder Stecker gelöst hatte.


Das Schmuckstück hat gerade mal 49500km auf den Buckel.
Den habe ich von meiner Omi(Großmutter), die damit nur zum nächsten Aldi gefahren ist.
Und jede Inspektion mitgemacht hat.

Selber habe ich bei dem Opel schon die Lüftung repariert.
Zündkerzen gewechselt und ne neue Tachowelle eingebaut.
Die Tachowelle war durchgebrochen und ich hatte damals keine Tempo-Anzeige mehr. 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Juni 2015)

Was ist denn eine Motorstörlampe?  Stört die den Motor?


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juni 2015)

Motorenmäßig kann bei dem Astra F nicht viel kaputt gehen, der 1,6 16V ist.....nennen wir es mal robust.
Kann schon sein, dass da ein Stecker o.ä. lose war, vielleicht auch der vom LLM.
Wo man bei dem Astra F aufpassen muss ist Rost.
Vor allem Radläufe und Schweller immer im Auge behalten.


----------



## Memphys (18. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Motorstörlampe?  Stört die den Motor?



War der Kommentar jetzt wirklich nötig? Ist ja nicht so als kämen von dir immer die größten (oder fehlerfreiesten) Weisheiten die jemals in geschriebener Form festgehalten wurden. Der Begriff "Motorkontrollleuchte" sollte dir dann ja auch sauer aufstoßen, schließlich kontrolliert die Lampe den Motor ja nicht


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Juni 2015)

Er kennt die Leuchten in Fahrzeugen nunmal nicht, wie sein Civic den Zündschlüssel nicht kennt.


----------



## Metalic (18. Juni 2015)

Moin Moin,
ich würde euch gerne nochmal um 1-2 Tips bitten. Habe vor einigen Wochen hier schon einmal gefragt und =MR-C=KinG[GER] gab als Empfehlung den 120D von BMW.
Nun wird es langsam ernster. Mein Autoverkäufer (Freund der Familie und Autohändler) weiß schon Bescheid und schaut sich um. Dennoch fahre ich nebenbei auch meine Fühler aus.

Bin mir mit dem BMW aber nicht so sicher da meine Schwester den 2009er 116i fährt und in letzter Zeit Probleme damit hat. (Steuerkette + Spanner). Er gefällt mir ja sehr gut aber vielleicht gibts ja noch Geheimtipps.

Werde meinen A3 Sportback S-Line abstoßen und suche etwas für 12-14 Mille. Leistung etwa wie der Audi. Diesel wäre fein. Schalter oder Automatik ist mir wumpe. Oder komme ich in dem Bereich nicht um den 1er herum?


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Juni 2015)

So viel ich weiß haben nur die älteren 116i die Steuerkettenprobleme.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2015)

Warum soll der BMW die einzige Alternative sein? Es gäbe z.B. auch Mercedes C-Klasse, VW Golf/Scirocco oder vielleicht auch einen Volvo V40 II. Von den Franzosen und Asiaten mal ganz ab.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum soll der BMW die einzige Alternative sein? Es gäbe z.B. auch Mercedes C-Klasse, VW Golf/Scirocco oder vielleicht auch einen Volvo V40 II. Von den Franzosen und Asiaten mal ganz ab.



BMW hat da allerdings schon fast ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal im Bezug auf das Antriebskonzept (Hinterradantrieb, Motor/Getriebe, Fahrwerk).
Da fällt mir jetzt spontan kein Auto ein, was in die selbe Sparte fällt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2015)

Da würde dann der MB C (Sportcoupe) ins Spiel kommen. Mal davon ab dass Heckantrieb keine Bedingung und auch kein Selbstzweck ist.


----------



## Niza (18. Juni 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Motorenmäßig kann bei dem Astra F nicht viel kaputt gehen, der 1,6 16V ist.....nennen wir es mal robust.
> Kann schon sein, dass da ein Stecker o.ä. lose war, vielleicht auch der vom LLM.
> Wo man bei dem Astra F aufpassen muss ist Rost.
> Vor allem Radläufe und Schweller immer im Auge behalten.



Der hat fast keinen Rost.

Außer im Kofferraum.
Dort rostet er von innen durch.
Unter den Wasserabläufen von der Heckscheibe.
Wenn man die Heckklappe aufmacht, dann sieht man es beim genauen hinschauen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2015)

Die Beschreibung erinnert mich ein bisschen an den "rostfreien" Mini den ich mal besichtigt habe wo der Verkäufer dann auch meinte dass ein bisschen Blumenkohl am Scheibenrahmen, unter den Scheinwerfern und am Batteriehalter für einen Mini ja rostfreie wäre.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Juni 2015)

Oder wie der Händler der mir den 3er verkauft hat.. "Der steht tip-top aufbereitet da".. Jaja, tip top, denkste. Das Ding is unter der Sonne ein einziges riesiges Hologramm


----------



## Seabound (19. Juni 2015)

Upps. Rekordfahrten auf der Nürburgring Nordschleife wurden jetzt verboten. 

Schlecht für Koenigsegg, die vor hatten in den nächsten Wochen den Hypercarrecord vom Porschi 918 mit dem One:1 zu brechen. Strecke war schon gemietet. 

Dann wirds zukünftige wohl auch keine Runden Rekorde unter den Hot Hatches mehr geben. Schade schade.

The NÃ¼rburgring Just Banned Lap Records â€” APEX


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juni 2015)

Iwie ja schon Quatsch... 
Rennsport ist halt mal gefährlich und nur weil was passiert das gleich ganz verbieten, naja.
Die Unfälle die wir heutezutage haben sind ja noch heilig gegen die Zustände vor ein paar Jahrzehnten.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2015)

Der Aventador SV war ja auch schon nah dran mit 6:59:74.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Upps. Rekordfahrten auf der Nürburgring Nordschleife wurden jetzt verboten.


Hoffentlich findet das Management eine ordentliche Lösung, Geschwindigkeitsregelungen bei Rennveranstaltungen und das Verbieten von Rekordfahrten, ist einfach unpassend. Meinetwegen sollen sie Gefahrenzonen für Zuschauer ganz sperren.
Naja, muss Koenigsegg wohl die Rekordfahrt auf Assetto Corsa  verlegen.


----------



## Metalic (19. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER], kannst du mir noch sagen worauf ich beim Kauf achten muss was den 1er angeht? Irgendwelche "Krankheiten"? Persönlich gefällt mir das Facelift ab 2012? sehr gut. Aber da wird es glaube ich schwer bis 14000 € etwas vernünftiges zu bekommen. Älter als 2009 sollte er aber nicht sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> =MR-C=KinG[GER], kannst du mir noch sagen worauf ich beim Kauf achten muss was den 1er angeht? Irgendwelche "Krankheiten"? Persönlich gefällt mir das Facelift ab 2012? sehr gut. Aber da wird es glaube ich schwer bis 14000 € etwas vernünftiges zu bekommen. Älter als 2009 sollte er aber nicht sein.



Den (neuen) F20 1er bekommt man noch nicht für das Geld.
Die Diesel haben teilweise Probleme mit der Steuerkette. Am besten nachfragen, ob die schon gewechselt wurde und falls nein, auf ein auffälliges rasseln/schleifen/schlagen im Stand bei ca. 1800 1/min achten.
Ansonsten noch auf die VA achten, dass da nix stark poltert oder schlägt.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Oder wie der Händler der mir den 3er verkauft hat.. "Der steht tip-top aufbereitet da".. Jaja, tip top, denkste. Das Ding is unter der Sonne ein einziges riesiges Hologramm



Bei vielen ist eine Aufbreitung vielleicht schon die Premiumwäsche inkl. Innenreinigung bei ner Waschstraße


----------



## Beam39 (21. Juni 2015)

Wir waren bisschen Fotoshooting machen gestern  Das mit den hochgeklappten Scheibenwischern hat mir nen Arbeitskollege geschickt der Lümmel  Seine Kiste sieht einfach nur mega aus.. Formvollendet!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wir waren bisschen Fotoshooting machen gestern  Das mit den hochgeklappten Scheibenwischern hat mir nen Arbeitskollege geschickt der Lümmel  Seine Kiste sieht einfach nur mega aus.. Formvollendet!



Top 

Ich bin mit meiner Suche nun auch endlich erfolgreich und hab die Nadel im Heuhaufen gefunden 
Gestern besichtigt, da lief alles top und morgens macht der VK noch einen Gebrauchtwagencheck. Wenn da nix Schlimmes zu Vorschein kommt habe ich nen schönen E92 N54 DKG mit einer sehr guten Ausstattung


----------



## Beam39 (21. Juni 2015)

Echt?! Cool! Zeig mal her die Mühle  Freut mich.. Er hat aber auch 3 Monate nach seinem gesucht, er wollte unbedingt einen LCI mit n54 und Automatik


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Echt?! Cool! Zeig mal her die Mühle  Freut mich.. Er hat aber auch 3 Monate nach seinem gesucht, er wollte unbedingt einen LCI mit n54 und Automatik



Insersat schicke ich dir per PN


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Insersat schicke ich dir per PN


Kann ich den auch sehen? 

Keine Angst den kauf ich dir auch nicht weg [emoji38]


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2015)

Ich stell das Auto hier eh noch vor wenn ich es hab 
Pn geht aber gleich zusätzlich raus.


----------



## Beam39 (21. Juni 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann ich den auch sehen?
> 
> Keine Angst den kauf ich dir auch nicht weg [emoji38]



Soviele Bekloppte die für so alte Mittelklassewagen soviel ausgeben gibts nicht  Mein Vater hat mich für bescheuert erklärt als er gehört hat das ich 21k für nen 8 Jahre altes Auto bezahlt hab Aber die N54 sind unfassbar wertstabil wenns gepflegte Exemplare mit guter Ausstattung sind.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Soviele Bekloppte die für so alte Mittelklassewagen soviel ausgeben gibts nicht  Mein Vater hat mich für bescheuert erklärt als er gehört hat das ich 21k für nen 8 Jahre altes Auto bezahlt hab [emoji38]Aber die N54 sind unfassbar wertstabil wenns gepflegte Exemplare mit guter Ausstattung sind.




Das müsstest du ja am besten sagen können obs sich gelohnt hat


----------



## Beam39 (21. Juni 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Das müsstest du ja am besten sagen können obs sich gelohnt hat



Auf jeden Fall.  Ich wollte unbedingt nen kleineres Auto mit Dampf unter der Haube, bin auch froh mich für den und nich für den E500 entschieden zu haben. Ich hab mir, kurz bevor ich den 335i gekauft hab, nen W211 e500 FL angeguckt, war ein wirklich sehr schönes Auto, sehr angenehm zu fahren und der hatte auch Schub ohne Ende. Obwohl ich mich eigentlich entschieden hatte mir den zu kaufen, sagte ich knapp davor dass ichs mir noch mal überlegen muss.

Zu hause angekommen hab ich dann den 335i gesehen, bin 2 Tage später hochgefahren und wusste: Den will ich.

Wenn man beide Fahrzeuge vergleicht kommen sie auf ähnliche Fahrwerte, nur dass der 500er ne wahre Drecksschleuder is im Gegensatz zum 335i. Egal ob im Verbrauch, Wartung oder Reparaturen. Klar kann man die Fahrzeuge nich vergleichen, aber wenn man vor der Wahl steht muss man das und wenn das Augenmerk eher auf Performance gerichtet ist dann fällt die Wahl klar auf den 335i.

Natürlich gleitet der 3er nicht ansatzweise so sanft und angenehm über die Straßen und ich hab auch keine belüfteten Sitze oder ne Standklimatisierung, dafür rockt der 3er aber mein Herz und mit entsprechendem Fahrwerk kann ich den auch aufm Track prügeln.

Und das alles obwohl ich immer sagte "NIEMALS 3er!!!!" - tja, sag niemals nie


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.  Ich wollte unbedingt nen kleineres Auto mit Dampf unter der Haube, bin auch froh mich für den und nich für den E500 entschieden zu haben. Ich hab mir, kurz bevor ich den 335i gekauft hab, nen W211 e500 FL angeguckt, war ein wirklich sehr schönes Auto, sehr angenehm zu fahren und der hatte auch Schub ohne Ende. Obwohl ich mich eigentlich entschieden hatte mir den zu kaufen, sagte ich knapp davor dass ichs mir noch mal überlegen muss.
> 
> Zu hause angekommen hab ich dann den 335i gesehen, bin 2 Tage später hochgefahren und wusste: Den will ich.
> 
> ...


Warum niemals 3er? 

Ich mein ein 316i compact würd ich mir auch nich zulegen wollen, aber n 335i :0


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.  Ich wollte unbedingt nen kleineres Auto mit Dampf unter der Haube,[...] kurz bevor ich den 335i gekauft hab[...]


Der 335 ist  "klein"? Was wiegt der 1600Kg?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juni 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der 335 ist  "klein"? Was wiegt der 1600Kg?



Beim Coupe sind's 1600KG.
Klar ist das nicht leicht, aber für die Klasse auch nicht schwer.
Zum Vergleich, ein 135i wiegt fast nix weniger.


----------



## Metalic (22. Juni 2015)

Morgen bekomme ich meine "Autoliste". Mal schauen ob ein vernünftige 1er dabei ist oder ne flotte C-Klasse


----------



## keinnick (22. Juni 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der 335 ist  "klein"? Was wiegt der 1600Kg?



1600kg ist heute doch gerade zu "normal" wenn nicht sogar fast "leicht" für eine Mittelklasse-Limo.  Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein aktueller Golf schon um die 1400Kg auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## raceandsound (22. Juni 2015)

mein alter M5 hat 1670kg, der S70R mit Vollausstattung 1475kg...alter Schwede^^

Vor dem Wochenende mit dem Elch ein paar Testläufe mit neuem Setup gefahren...14,0-14,2 auf der 1/4tel Meile.
Am Wochenende gehofft auf dem Dragstrip die 14 zu knacken und gleich beim ersten Run die Kupplung verraucht und eine 14,9 gefahren...1,9 bar und 550Nm waren einfach zu viel...^^
Jetzt wird mal Kupplung, linke Halbachse, Fahrwerk, 19T Lader, grüne VXR Düsen und die 320er Bremsen bestellt.
Wird noch eine nette Saison!^^

M5 reaktiviert...frischen TÜV (Pickerl für die Österreicher ^^), neue Stoßleisten rundum und Felgen frisch lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@MR-C=KinG[GER]

Gratulation und sobald vorhanden, her mit den Pics!

@Beam39

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## dsdenni (22. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> mein alter M5 hat 1670kg, der S70R mit Vollausstattung 1475kg...alter Schwede^^
> 
> Vor dem Wochenende mit dem Elch ein paar Testläufe mit neuem Setup gefahren...14,0-14,2 auf der 1/4tel Meile.
> Am Wochenende gehofft auf dem Dragstrip die 14 zu knacken und gleich beim ersten Run die Kupplung verraucht und eine 14,9 gefahren...1,9 bar und 550Nm waren einfach zu viel...^^
> ...


Einer der schönsten M5`s


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2015)

Mein Schwedenpanzer wiegt auch "nur" 1650kg


----------



## raceandsound (22. Juni 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Einer der schönsten M5`s



Danke, macht auch verdammt viel Fun das Gerät zu bewegen...und erst der Sound...Supersprint Komplettanlage, also Header bis nach hinten.

Am Trackday fahre ich die Supersprint Race, im Verkehr die zivile Variante.

Klingt ca so, also wie die Eisenmann Race, manche sagen auch...da kommt das Unwetter...^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ2lgEdrrYU



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Schwedenpanzer wiegt auch "nur" 1650kg



Hast du das C70 Cabrio?

Ist mMn eines der schönsten Cabrios!


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2015)

Hab ich.

Bei der AutoBild läuft es schon als Klassiker 
Volvo C70 Cabriolet - AUTO BILD KLASSIK


----------



## Verminaard (22. Juni 2015)

Biete 1706kg
Auch Schwedenstahl.

Finds nicht wenig fuer ein Auto mit knapp ueber 4,5m Laenge.


----------



## raceandsound (22. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich.
> 
> Bei der AutoBild läuft es schon als Klassiker
> Volvo C70 Cabriolet - AUTO BILD KLASSIK


Echt tolles Auto, würde gerne mal mit sowas Europa durchqueren.
Wird auch gerne unterschätzt, hier bei uns röhrt ein C70 Coupe mit 550 Pferden umher und lässt so manchen Sportwagen alt aussehen...^^


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2015)

Letzten Sommer hat es eine schöne Wochentour von NRW nach Florenz und zurück mit gemacht. Sogar Gepäck für 4 bekommt man unter.

Im letzten Jahr hat es sich allerdings 2l Öl genehmigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr hat es sich allerdings 2l Öl genehmigt.



Auf wieviel km?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2015)

Zu wenige.
1x Italien, 1xSchweiz und sonst nur sehr wenig bewegt, also eher <10k

Und nein, er raucht nicht blau und im Kühlwasser ist auch nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juni 2015)

Es ist relativ viel aber noch im grünen Bereich. Wenn der Blau raucht, dann zieht der sich 2 Liter auf 100 weg. 

Fährst du vollsynthetisches Öl? Wenn nein, dann würde ich mal darauf umstellen. Da kann der Ölverbrauch deutlich zurück gehen.


----------



## raceandsound (22. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu wenige.
> 1x Italien, 1xSchweiz und sonst nur sehr wenig bewegt, also eher <10k
> 
> Und nein, er raucht nicht blau und im Kühlwasser ist auch nichts.



Naja, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe, dann sind das 0,2 Liter auf 1000km, sprich nichts...
Hast du einen T5?
Von Volvo original das vorgeschriebene 5W30 drin?
Wenn ja, dann schau mal, dass du beim nächsten Ölwechsel ein vollsynthetisches 5W oder 10W40 bekommst.
Gerade im Sommer und ein wenig Hetz geht die Öltemperatur ganz schön hoch (bei T5 und 5W30)!
Die Fahrer im T5D5 Forum fahren alle mindestens ein 40er Öl.
Ich fahre bei meinem ein Motul 10W40 mit verkürzten Intervallen.
Temperaturen alle sauber und kein Ölverbrauch.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juni 2015)

Ist ein 2.0T auf ~200PS sprich Italo T5 gechippt. Läuft schon mit 10W40. 
Ich denke/hoffe mal dass mindestens die Hälfte bei quasi Vollgas Schweiz->NRW verraucht ist. Mit defektem Dach(Sensor) inkl. Warnton war weniger nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## raceandsound (22. Juni 2015)

Wie schon geschrieben, sollte meine Rechnung oben stimmen, 
dann ist dein Ölverbrauch eh schwer ok!


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2015)

0,2L auf 1tkm ist doch noch im Rahmen.
Eventuell könntest du auch ein 10W60 nehmen.


----------



## Beam39 (22. Juni 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der 335 ist  "klein"? Was wiegt der 1600Kg?



Im Vergleich zur E-Klasse oder meinem 5er iser das auf jedenfall.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Juni 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> mein alter M5 hat 1670kg, der S70R mit Vollausstattung 1475kg...alter Schwede^^


Darauf wollte ich quasi hinaus. Ist doch wahnsinn, was aktuelle, "kleine" Autos wiegen. Grade zu BMW, die sich doch Fahrspaß groß auf die Fahne schreiben, passt das doch überhaupt nicht. Die Fahrzeuge haben zwar immer mehr Leistung, was sich gut in den Prospekten macht, aber mehr Fahrspaß erhält man dadurch garantiert nicht, wenn das Gewicht immer mehr zunimmt.


----------



## ebastler (23. Juni 2015)

Warum wiegt so n kleines Auto so viel? Unser 110er Defender wiegt nur knappe 2t O.o


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich quasi hinaus. Ist doch wahnsinn, was aktuelle, "kleine" Autos wiegen. Grade zu BMW, die sich doch Fahrspaß groß auf die Fahne schreiben, passt das doch überhaupt nicht. Die Fahrzeuge haben zwar immer mehr Leistung, was sich gut in den Prospekten macht, aber mehr Fahrspaß erhält man dadurch garantiert nicht, wenn das Gewicht immer mehr zunimmt.



Wenn du den 3er gegen einen alten 5er stellst, ist die Größe relativ gleich.
Genauso wie mein 1er, der war etwa so groß wie mein E36 3er.
Und Spaß macht ein hoch motorisierter E9x auf alle Fälle, da BMW ihn trotz des etwas höheren Gewichts sehr handlich gemacht hat.
Ein niedriges Gewicht alleine ist kein Garant für Fahrspaß.


----------



## STSLeon (23. Juni 2015)

Die Kunden wollen einfach immer mehr Ausstattung haben und die wiegt einfach. Da macht es die Summe aus. Elektrische Sitzverstellung,  Passive Entry Passive Start etc. In dem 335i von einem Kumpel werden sogar die Gurte nach vorne gefahren. Dann kommen noch Sicherheitsbestimmungen zum Thema Aufprallschutz etc. Ein TPM System wiegt auch. Da kommt einfach was zusammen.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein niedriges Gewicht alleine ist kein Garant für Fahrspaß.


Ja, wobei ein hohes Gewicht vollständig der Fahrdynamik entgegenwirkt. Zusätzlich empfinde ich die wachsenden Ausmaße eines Modells auch nicht als Vorteil. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass man den Platz geschenkt bekommt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Juni 2015)

Welches leichte fahrzeug macht den kein Spaß?  Bestes Beispiel für fahrspaß durch wenig gewicht ist ja wohl das motorrad.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juni 2015)

Mittlerweile ist der SX auch angemeldet... fehlt nur noch der MR2 dann kann die Saison (bald schon wieder zuende) losgehen. Der MR2 steht aktuell beim Lackierer und bekommt eine neue Lackierung. Bin sehr gespannt... Felgen werden Gunmetall. Der Skyline war auf dem Prüfstand hat 398PS (ohne angeschlossene NW Verstellung) erreicht... der Stecker ist abgerutscht mit NW Verstellung sind 440PS drin gewesen.  Kein Wunder das er mich auf der AB hat so stehen lassen... 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Welches leichte fahrzeug macht den kein Spaß? Bestes Beispiel für fahrspaß durch wenig gewicht ist ja wohl das motorrad.



Ja so ein Fox, Up und Co machen unglaublich viel Spaß...


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Welches leichte fahrzeug macht den kein Spaß?  Bestes Beispiel für fahrspaß durch wenig gewicht ist ja wohl das motorrad.



Trabant? (und noch ein Haufen mehr) Man sollte in Relation sehen und weniger verallgemeinern.

Ob ein Fahrzeug Spaß macht, ist eh für jeden anders. Ich kenne jemanden, der fährt ab und zu seinen Ural LKW spazieren und der findet das Ding total geil und das macht ihm "Spaß".


----------



## Riverna (23. Juni 2015)

Eben drum... Fahrspaß hat nichts mit Leistung oder Gewicht zu tun. Die Ente hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht... und das ohne gute Beschleunigungswerte.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juni 2015)

Sehr geiler Subi Riverna! Einzig der Pott und die Farbe gehen in meinen Augen gar nicht, zerstören die gesamte Optik. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Trabant?


Aufgebohrt auf 70 PS, mit lang übersetztem tschechen-getriebe und mit einer ordentlichen handbremse auf jeden fall. 


> Ich kenne jemanden, der fährt ab und zu seinen Ural LKW spazieren und der findet das Ding total geil und das macht ihm "Spaß".


Wenn es noch ein ganz alter ist der womöglich aus nva-beständen kommt, kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Dem kann dann die kiste nichtmal geklaut werden, weil der dieb ohne entsprechendes können erst garnicht die gänge rein bekommt. (unsyncronisiertes lkw-getriebe)


Verminaard schrieb:


> Biete 1706kg
> Auch Schwedenstahl.


Werfe noch 1484kg leer (laut schein) in den ring. 
Ist ein gut ausgestatteter 2001er passat-variant und vermutlich krupp-stahl. 

Noch was zum thema tacho vs. gps. Ich hab es einfach mal mit 2 autos getestet und hab unterschiedliche ergebnisse bekommen.
Mein 2001er passat (hat tempomat):
Tacho hat zum gps eine abweichung von 2-4 km/h egal ob ich 80, 180 oder noch schneller fahre.
Firmen-T5:
Unterhalb von 100 km/h sind es konstant ca. 6 km/h und oberhalb von 100 konstant ca. 10 km/h. (so genau festgestellt, wie das ohne tempomat während der fahrt machbar ist)
Wozu die abweichung, die offenbar gewollt ist, nun gut sein soll, weiß der liebe herrgott nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wozu die abweichung, die offenbar gewollt ist, nun gut sein soll, weiß der liebe herrgott nicht.



Wenn man mal nachdenkt, erklärt sich das von selbst 
Stichwort: "Abrollumfang eines Reifens" sowie "ein Tacho darf nie  weniger als die reell gefahrene Geschwindigkeit anzeigen"


----------



## s-icon (23. Juni 2015)

Da werfe ich doch mal 2230kg in den Ring


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man mal nachdenkt, erklärt sich das von selbst
> Stichwort: "Abrollumfang eines Reifens" sowie "ein Tacho darf nie  weniger als die reell gefahrene Geschwindigkeit anzeigen"


Und wieso unter 100 nur konstant 6 und oberhalb 100 konstant 10 km/h? 
Und um wieviel muß der reifen größer sein, um die 10 km/h, die der tacho mehr anzeigt, auf zu brauchen? Ich kenne nur reifen auf "anderer felge", die im vergleich zum standard werksreifen an umfang leicht verlieren. (meine sommerreifen sollten minimal kleiner als die wintergummis im umfang sein)


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Subi Riverna! Einzig der Pott und die Farbe gehen in meinen Augen gar nicht, zerstören die gesamte Optik. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.



Über den Auspuff lässt sich streiten, is aber normal bei den Kisten, aber was bitte gibts an der Farbe auszusetzen? Ich find sie absolut geil und es is was anderes als dieses öde Schwarz, Silber, Weiß..


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Juni 2015)

Gefällt mir einfach nicht. Ist so 'ne typische Farbe für einen Gartenschuppen. Es stehen ja auch jedem Fahrzeig andere Farben, wobei ich fast immer schwarz bisher gefahren bin. Aber Mein Mustang mächstes Jahr wird definitiv rot, Tapetenwechsel!


----------



## Riverna (23. Juni 2015)

Das muss dann aber ein ganz besonderer Gartenschuppen sein wenn er so eine Farbe hat 
Mir gefiel anfangs die Farbe aber auch nicht so gut, mittlerweile habe ich gefallen dran gefunden. Aber es stimmt schon das ist immer eine Frage des Geschmacks...  Gibt es übrigends nur auf 300 Imprezas die gebaut wurden.

PS: Zum Gewicht werfe ich mal 1115kg - 170PS und 1440kg - 270PS in den Ring


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wieso unter 100 nur konstant 6 und oberhalb 100 konstant 10 km/h?
> Und um wieviel muß der reifen größer sein, um die 10 km/h, die der tacho mehr anzeigt, auf zu brauchen? Ich kenne nur reifen auf "anderer felge", die im vergleich zum standard werksreifen an umfang leicht verlieren. (meine sommerreifen sollten minimal kleiner als die wintergummis im umfang sein)



Warum das bei dir Fixwerte sind, keine Ahnung. 
Bei unseren Autos ist das Prozentual.
Und bei den 10km/h ist man relativ schnell.
zwischen Reifen kann der Durchmesserunterschied schon mal 2-3cm betragen (abgefahren zu neu sowie Toleranzen), dazu kommen dann noch möglicherweise Messungenauigkeiten bei der Geschwindigkeitsmessung vom Fahrzeug.
Außerdem wird immer ein Polster mit einbezogen, damit auf keinen Fall die Geschwindigkeit zu gering angezeigt wird.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Juni 2015)

Ich sag mal ne Tonne, Leergewicht ist 950. Dafür 131 PS, untenrum geht da nicht viel, obenrum aber erstmal ausreichend


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Juni 2015)

1670kg bei 388ps. Kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

1442kg und 220PS, naja vollkommen ausreichend für den Alltag.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2015)

180PS auf 177kg

*duck und weg*


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> 180PS auf 177kg
> 
> *duck und weg*


Ich würd da noch ein wenig an der Leistung machen...


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> 180PS auf 177kg
> 
> *duck und weg*


WTF?!


----------



## meik19081999 (24. Juni 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> WTF?!



Wow ca. 1ps pro Kg, das ist einiges... unser 523i hat nichtmal so viel xD viel spaß damit aber bitte vorsichtig


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab dieses Teil nicht.  Was is das fürn Ding?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> WTF?!


Er hat so ein komisches Teil mit nur 2 Rädern, da sind solche Werte durchaus normal. Diese Teile können solange es trocken ist und gradeaus geht auch ordendlich fahren aber wehe es kommt eine Kurve oder eine Regenwolke.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei 4 Rädern, das macht deutlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

Ah ok! Er ist einer von diesen verstrahlten die 250 ohne Knautschzone fahren. [emoji16]


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2015)

Mofa halt... 
Auf der Landstraße blockiert er damit die schnellen Autos trotzdem.


----------



## Offset (24. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auf der Landstraße blockiert er damit die schnellen Autos trotzdem. [emoji14]



Sicher nicht, zumindest wenn man sich auch nur annähernd im legalen Bereich bewegt. Außerdem hab ich noch keinen gesehen der ein Motorrad überholen musste, weil es zu langsam ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2015)

Da hat er schon recht. Selbst richtig gute Motorradfahrer können auf der Landstraße nicht ansatzweise mit einem Auto mithalten, solange es Kurven gibt.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Sicher nicht, zumindest wenn man sich auch nur annähernd im legalen Bereich bewegt. Außerdem hab ich noch keinen gesehen der ein Motorrad überholen musste, weil es zu langsam ist.



Ganz sicher doch, einfache Physik.


----------



## ebastler (24. Juni 2015)

Äh, nö. Also, zumindest auf Passstraßen (und was wirklich Anderes haben wir hier nicht) hab ich nicht ein Auto erlebt, das jemals einen schnellen Motorradfahrer überholt hätte...


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2015)

Dann hast du noch nie ein schnelles Auto gesehen. 

...oder eher Jemand, der schnell mit seinem Auto gefahren ist.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Äh, nö. Also, zumindest auf Passstraßen (und was wirklich Anderes haben wir hier nicht) hab ich nicht ein Auto erlebt, das jemals einen schnellen Motorradfahrer überholt hätte...



Nur weil du es nicht siehst oder es nicht gemacht wird heißt es nicht das es nicht so ist. Ein Motorrad kann physikalisch nie so eine hohe Kurvengeschwindigkeit haben wie ein Auto... da könnt ihr euch noch so oft gegen streuben es ist einfach so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2015)

Allein schon der Bremsweg von einem Auto ist nur die Hälfte. Denn auf einer Landstraße mit wechselnem Asphalt und Bodenwellen kommt so ein Motorrad kaum zum stehen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum wir bei uns keine Ausfahrten mit Motorrädern und Autos gleichzeitig machen. Es ist für die Autofahrer zu langweilig und irgendwann steckt mal ein Mofa ganz übel hinten in einem Auto.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2015)

Sieht man doch auch zu haufen an irgendwelchen Nordschleifen Videos wie die Mofas im Endeffekt die ganze Straße belagern und nur auf der Graden weg ziehen und in er nächsten Kurve die Autos wieder hinten einreihen und warten.

Im Hardwareluxx Autothread gehts auch mal wieder ordentlich zur Sache ...


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würd da noch ein wenig an der Leistung machen...



Joa, paar Turbolader hier bisschen Tuning da. 



Amon schrieb:


> Ah ok! Er ist einer von diesen verstrahlten die 250 ohne Knautschzone fahren. [emoji16]



Bei einem Unfall mit 250 will ich deine Knautschzone nicht sehen. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Mofa halt...
> Auf der Landstraße blockiert er damit die schnellen Autos trotzdem.



Wie soll man andere denn aufhalten, das Mopped um die Kurven schieben?  Ich fahr doch keine Rennen. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte einem ja schon sagen, dass man auf der Landstraße nicht jede Kurve mit mindestens 150 Sachen nimmt. Eine Bodenwelle, Sand oder sonst was und ab geht's in die Kapraten. 
Ne ist schon ganz witzig so auf nem Mopped die anderen zu beobachten. Vor allem wenn man Fahrzeuge wie einen Mclaren MP4-12c oder sonst was vor sich hat und die dann freiwillig richtig viel Platz machen, obwohl man gar nicht vorbei will. 
Oder mein Favorit im Sommer wenn einer am Steuer die ganze Zeit telefoniert, meistens die jungen Hühner. Langsam daneben rollen an der Ampel, Kupplung ziehen und das Gas aufdrehen. Die Smartphones fliegen dann durch die ganze Kommandozentrale.  Aber lieber so als zwei Kurven weiter die nächste Familie ins Grab zu befördern.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2015)

So war das doch nicht gemeint. Wenn ich mein Auto mit 250 irgendwo rein semmel nützt keine Knautschzone was. Ich meine das so dass du mit dem Moped 250 fahren kannst und dabei null Knautschzone hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2015)

Bei 250 kann man sogar sehr gut die Knautschzone des Autos nutzen. Nicht jeder Unfall ist mit 250 frontal in eine Stahlwand. Wenn man immer wieder von rechts nach links in die Bande geht, dann hilft einem die Knautschzone sehr gut. Bei Zweirad kommt man nur bis zum 1. Leitplankenpfosten, wenn man bei solch einer Geschwindkeit absteigt.
Es haben selbst in Seirenwagen schon sehr viele Leute Unfälle bei 250 überlebt... Auch etliche ohne Verletzungen.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wie soll man andere denn aufhalten, das Mopped um die Kurven schieben?  Ich fahr doch keine Rennen. Der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte einem ja schon sagen, dass man auf der Landstraße nicht jede Kurve mit mindestens 150 Sachen nimmt.



Darum geht es doch auch gar nicht... es geht einzig und alleine darum das ein Mopped nur auf der Graden wirklich alles aus dem guten Leistungsgewicht holt. Ich fahre eigentlich gar keine Landstraßen Kurve mit 150 Klamotten. Meistens bin ich unter 100km/h unterwegs... selten mal 120km/h. 

Gesunder Menschenverstand ist bei den meisten Motorradfahrern aber mit den bestanden Führerschein auch leider abgegeben worden. Zumindestens fahren hier gefühlte 90% so.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGPZs8OZaaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Motorräder haben doch eigentlich nie wirklich ne Chance. 

Das Video hier nur als Beispiel. Der Typ auf der BMW S1000-RR ist letztes Jahr noch den Yamaha R6 Cup gefahren. Er weiß (wie man sieht) wie man so ein Bike bewegt. Trotzdem kommt er mit seine ca. 1Kilo/PS auf der NOS nicht von dem 250 PS Megane (mit Raeder Nordschleifenabstimmung) weg. Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass der Fahrer im Megane in den Kurven aus Rücksicht auf das Motorrad nicht voll ans Limit geht, bzw. im Auto sitzt und gemütlich schwatzt. Und wie gesagt, das ist nur ein Megane RS von 2011 mit 250 PS und sehr gutem Fahrer. Also Mittelklassewagen gegen High-End Sportmotorrad mit ebenfalls gutem Fahrer. Dazu noch auf der flüssigen NOS wos der Motorradfahrer gut laufen lassen kann. Auf ner winkligen Strecke würde der Vergleich noch wesentlich stärker zu Ungunsten des Motorrads ausfallen. 

Aber Autos und Motorräder sollte man eingentlich nicht miteinander vergleichen, bzw. die gehören niemals gleichzeitig auf ne Strecke. Viel zu gefährlich für die Mopeds.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Juni 2015)

Und was ist dann hier passiert? RS4 kaputt? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYNkAsY5uVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch auch gar nicht... es geht einzig und alleine darum das ein Mopped nur auf der Graden wirklich alles aus dem guten Leistungsgewicht holt. Ich fahre eigentlich gar keine Landstraßen Kurve mit 150 Klamotten. Meistens bin ich unter 100km/h unterwegs... selten mal 120km/h.
> 
> Gesunder Menschenverstand ist bei den meisten Motorradfahrern aber mit den bestanden Führerschein auch leider abgegeben worden. Zumindestens fahren hier gefühlte 90% so.



Ja, da gibt es einige Experten, das stimmt. Aber wenn man halbwegs fahren kann hält man im normalen Verkehr eigentlich nix auf.

Bei Rennen kommt es hat auch immer auf den Fahrer an. Siehe das RS4 Video. Grip hatte auch mal ein Rennen mit einem Ferrari, da hat der Ferrari auch verloren. Aber mich interessiert das im normalen Verkehr herzlich wenig.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2015)

Nee einfach nur ein saublöder Vergleich... 

erstens ist der RS4 sowieso schon kein Kurvenräuber, dann stellen sie DAS Übermotorrad als Gegner hin und zu guter letzt noch auf einem Kurs mit kaum Kurven. Da hätte man auch gleich DragStrip fahren können, wäre wohl ähnlich ausgefallen. Und trotzdem war es recht knapp... andere Strecke und es wäre anders ausgefallen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Und was ist dann hier passiert? RS4 kaputt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der RS4 ist, gerade im Durchzug und in Kurven, nicht der schnellste. Außerdem kommt die sehr glatte Streckenbeschaffenheit dem Motorrad zu Gute und Matthias Malmedie ist nun wirklich kein ausgesprochen guter Fahrer. Klar fährt er besser als die meisten Personen, mit einem Profi aber nicht zu vergleichen.
Für ne Unterhaltungssendung auf RTL2 reichte aber 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass 95% der "Tests" bei Grip eh für die Tonne sind.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bei Rennen kommt es hat auch immer auf den Fahrer an. Siehe das RS4 Video. Grip hatte auch mal ein Rennen mit einem Ferrari, da hat der Ferrari auch verloren.



Der Ferrari hatte die Viertelmeile verloren, aber aufem Rundkurs gewonnen bei Grip.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2015)

Fahr mal ne Runde auf ner Rennstrecke mit einem Motorrad gegen ein Auto, beide mit 1kg/PS.
Da wird es schnell dunkel für das Motorrad.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juni 2015)

Ein Auto mit 1kg/ps??? Wäre da auch nicht sonderlich fair... ausserdem reichen in der Regel normale Fahrzeuge schon wenn es keine Highspeed Strecke ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der Ferrari hatte die Viertelmeile verloren, aber aufem Rundkurs gewonnen bei Grip.



Echt? Ist schon länger her, müsste ich nochmal gucken. Könnte schwören das war andersherum.
Ansonsten ist es mir wie gesagt aber auch egal. Grenzbereiche kann von uns hier keiner zu 100% nutzen, egal ob 2 oder 4 Räder.
Im Straßenverkehr geht's ja auch nicht um Rundenzeiten sondern um den Fahrspaß. Und den habe ich mehr, wenn ich selber "arbeiten" muss und alles richtig fühle, als mir den Sack zu wärmen und WDR 4 nebenbei zu hören.  Und der Spaß halt, wenn man die Autofahrer beobachtet und die mit den Handys an Ampeln erstmal in einen Schockzustand versetzt.

Vier Räder machen aber genauso Spaß. Nur der Unterschied ist immer extrem, wenn man vom Mopped kommt. Da kommen dir selbst 300/400+ PS noch vor wie ein Traktor samt zig Tonnen Fracht hinten dran.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Der Vergleich zwischen der Nordschleife und dem Grip Video ist unpassend, auf einer offenen Strecke gibt es deutlich mehr Unwägbarkeiten die man nicht abschätzen kann


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zwischen der Nordschleife und dem Grip Video ist unpassend, auf einer offenen Strecke gibt es deutlich mehr Unwägbarkeiten die man nicht abschätzen kann


Das hindert aber trotzdem die meisten nicht mal ordentlich aufzudrehen. Egal ob Auto oder Motorrad die Dummheit ist überall vorhanden, nur bezahlt das Motorrad meist den deutlich höheren Preis dafür.


----------



## Seabound (25. Juni 2015)

Bei uns hats gestern abend nen 21 jährigen Motorradfahrer erwischt. 

@ Iconoclast 

vnd.youtube:XLm-AK3Lff8?vndapp=youtube_mobile&vndclient=mv-google&vndel=watch


----------



## killer196 (25. Juni 2015)

Wohnst du auch in WI?


----------



## Seabound (25. Juni 2015)

killer196 schrieb:


> Wohnst du auch in WI?



Taunusstein

Tödlicher Unfall in Wiesbaden: Motorradfahrer stirbt nach Kollision auf Kreuzung - Wiesbadener Kurier


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bei uns hats gestern abend nen 21 jährigen Motorradfahrer erwischt.
> 
> @ Iconoclast
> 
> vnd.youtube:XLm-AK3Lff8?vndapp=youtube_mobile&vndclient=mv-google&vndel=watch



Immer traurig sowas. Es sind vor allem auffallend viele junge Leute. Vor ein paar Wochen ist hier auch ein 22 Jähriger umgekommen. Ist laut Augenzeugen auf einmal geradewegs in den nächsten Baum gefahren. Hab's nicht weiter verfolgt, aber da stand meine ich auch Selbstmord mit zur Diskussion.
Anfang des Jahres kam ich einen Tag nicht zur Arbeit, weil sich auf meiner Strecke ein 19 Jähriger mit seinem Auto um einen Baum gewickelt hat und die Straße einfach voll von Schrott war. Natürlich ideal, wenn nur eine Strecke hier über den Fluss führt. Es gibt soviele Chaoten da draußen...

Dein Link geht bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juni 2015)

Wiesbaden ist ja quasi mittlerweile meine zweite Heimat (ich liebe Wiesbaden ) und kenne dadurch einige Leute. Aber egal ob Moppet, Auto oder Quad die "jugend" fährt da wie sau. Vorallem die reichen Bübchen vom Sonnenberg denken nur weil Papa Porsche, Ferrari und Co fährt können sie die Wilhelmsstraße als Private Rennstrecke missbrauchen.


----------



## killer196 (26. Juni 2015)

Ja schlimm wie hier teilweise gefahren wird


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Dein Link geht bei mir leider nicht.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=XLm-AK3Lff8

In der Stadt bin ich immer manierlich und sehr defensiv unterwegs. Wenn ich Laune hab, lass ichs mittags nach der Arbeit ab und zu durch den Wald die Eiserne Hand hoch brennen.

UPS. Doppelpost. :0)


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2015)

Na man gut, dass ich ein paar Kilometer weiter östlich wohne.
Bei uns ist es eigentlich recht ruhig, nur ab und zu nachts einer der ein wenig schnell unterwegs ist.
Ne 30 Zone mit ner Grundschule mittendrin veranlasst die meisten dann doch zum langsam fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2015)

So, das ist der Neue 

Ausstattung:



Spoiler



*Außenfarbe:*             Carbonschwarz Metallic  (416)
*Innenraum:*             Leder Dakota/schwarz Kontr.blau (LCNL)
*Produktionsdatum:*             28.10.2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2015)

Hübsches Auto. Mein Glückwunsch. Deinen 120D wolltest du mir ja leider nicht verkaufen 

Darf ich mal fragen, was man ungefähr für so etwas hinlegen muss? Nicht genau was du nun gezahlt hast, aber ungefähr. Bin ja derzeit auch auf der Suche.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hübsches Auto. Mein Glückwunsch. Deinen 120D wolltest du mir ja leider nicht verkaufen
> 
> Darf ich mal fragen, was man ungefähr für so etwas hinlegen muss? Nicht genau was du nun gezahlt hast, aber ungefähr. Bin ja derzeit auch auf der Suche.



Mein 1er war ein 118d 

Für den 335i ? 
Die liegen, z.B. in meinem Fall, ziemlich mittig zwischen 20 und 30.000€.
Dazu kommt dann noch, dass gerade die Kombi N54 Motor und DKG Getriebe extrem gefragt ist.


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2015)

118D wäre auch in Ordnung gewesen. 

Mein A3 ist ja seit gestern weg und ich bin nach wie vor auf der Suche. Hätte ich mir echt leichter vorgestellt, vor allem da es soooo viele Gebrauchte gibt. Aber das Richtige war bisher irgendwie nicht dabei


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Mein A3 ist ja seit gestern weg und ich bin nach wie vor auf der Suche. Hätte ich mir echt leichter vorgestellt, vor allem da es soooo viele Gebrauchte gibt. Aber das Richtige war bisher irgendwie nicht dabei



Mach dir keinen Stress, das ist das schlimmste beim Autokauf 
Der richtige wird irgendwann schon kommen


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2015)

Lohnt es sich noch, oder ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, ein Auto mit LPG-Umrüstung zu kaufen (als Neuwagen)?


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juni 2015)

Für die Einschätzung wird wohl maßgeblich sein, wie lange LPG so wenig besteuert wird.
Ein Anhaltspunkt für das Fahrzeug/dessen Nutzung wäre dann auch noch sinnig.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich noch, oder ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, ein Auto mit LPG-Umrüstung zu kaufen (als Neuwagen)?



Da es noch mindestens 3 Jahre Steuerbefreit bleibt würde ich je nach Auto die LPG Variante kaufen. Wobei es meiner Meinung nach zum Auto passen muss, ein Auto was auch mal getretten werden soll/darf würde ich persönlich nicht mit LPG haben wollen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So, das ist der Neue
> 
> Ausstattung:
> 
> ...



Fehlt auf jeden Fall der Spoiler. Nicht nur der Optik wegen, sondern auch mangels Traktion. 

...mir persönlich sagen die Felgen jetzt nicht so wirklich zu...



Metalic schrieb:


> Mein A3 ist ja seit gestern weg und ich bin nach  wie vor auf der Suche. Hätte ich mir echt leichter vorgestellt, vor  allem da es soooo viele Gebrauchte gibt. Aber das Richtige war bisher  irgendwie nicht dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was brauchst du denn genau?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. Juni 2015)

Mehr Traktion als ein Fronttriebler dürfte er haben.  

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Sehr schick, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juni 2015)

Welch geistreicher Beitrag...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. Juni 2015)

Von Dir hätte ich jetzt einen Hinweis auf 4WD erwartet 

____

Meine Güte, sollte ein Spaß sein.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So, das ist der Neue
> 
> Ausstattung:
> 
> ...


Der kommt mir bekannt vor 

Haha, viel Spaß!
[emoji4]


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Juni 2015)

Ich finde die Felgen schick!!
Die würden bestimmt auch auf unserem Focus Tunier gut aussehen (Panter-Schwarz-Metallic).


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2015)

Sind die Bremssättel blau? Felgen... sind nicht so meins aber ist Geschmackssache  Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto!


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da es noch mindestens 3 Jahre Steuerbefreit bleibt würde ich je nach Auto die LPG Variante kaufen. Wobei es meiner Meinung nach zum Auto passen muss, ein Auto was auch mal getretten werden soll/darf würde ich persönlich nicht mit LPG haben wollen.



Ich bin am Überlegen, einen Dacia Dokker zu kaufen. War heute beim Händler. Die kleine Maschine mit 61 KW gibts auch Aufpreis frei für LPG. Eigentlich wollte ich die größere Maschine mit 88 KW, aber da is nix mit LPG. Auch nicht gegen Zuzahlungen. Also müsste mir die kleine Maschine mit LPG entsprechend einen Mehrwert bieten, damit ich mich dafür entscheiden würde. 


Kann man sagen, ob die Steuererleichterungen für LPG über 2018 hinaus fortgeschrieben wird?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2015)

Also ich halt von LPG nicht viel.
Fährt sich nicht so besonders toll und jeder der mir bis jetzt bekannt ist, hatte Probleme damit.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Juni 2015)

Die felgen sind gut, nur die farbe nicht.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2015)

Inwiefern Probleme? Mit Nachrüstung? Das Auto kommt ja so direkt ab Werk. Die "Leistung " sinkt mit LPG auch nur um 2 PS. Und ich könnte ja im Notfall immer noch Benzin tanken.

@Jo


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Juni 2015)

Aber ist Dacia was Qualität angeht nicht ziemlich "lala"? Bin selber zwar noch nie einen gefahren, aber was Sicherheit für den Fahrer angeht hört man dort doch häufig nicht so tolle Sachen. Heftig fande ich auch mal einen Bericht, weiß grad nicht welches Modell von Dacia, in dem der Wagen bereits nach 4 Jahren am TÜV gescheitert ist.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (26. Juni 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mein 1er war ein 118d
> 
> Für den 335i ?
> Die liegen, z.B. in meinem Fall, ziemlich mittig zwischen 20 und 30.000€.
> Dazu kommt dann noch, dass gerade die Kombi N54 Motor und DKG Getriebe extrem gefragt ist.


Schönes Dingen,King 

Mein Schichtkollege hat sich den E92 M3 vor die Tür gestellt,dass war Montag...heute ist Freitag und ich musste nachziehen 
Eine Woche noch mit dem grünen Bomber genießen und dann kommt er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von ABT...bin mal gespannt,was Audi so reißt.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber ist Dacia was Qualität angeht nicht ziemlich "lala"? Bin selber zwar noch nie einen gefahren, aber was Sicherheit für den Fahrer angeht hört man dort doch häufig nicht so tolle Sachen. Heftig fande ich auch mal einen Bericht, weiß grad nicht welches Modell von Dacia, in dem der Wagen bereits nach 4 Jahren am TÜV gescheitert ist.



Ist egal. 5 Jahre Garantie ab Werk. Für 500 € Aufpreis hätte ich 7 Jahre. Der Renault Kangoo hatte 4 Sterne im NCAP. Der Dokker selbst wurde nicht getestet,  is ja aber im Endeffekt ein Kangoo. 4 Sterne reichen mir. Der aktuelle Audi TT hat bsw. auch nur 4. Ansonsten, ich kann das Auto ohne Bank und Finanzierung direkt bar bezahlen. Und Wert stabilste Auto/Marke aufem deutschen Markt. Irgendwann verkaufen und ein neues kaufen.

Aber, worauf mir ankommt, das Auto is mir eigentlich  egal. Dafür Stauraum für Kind und Kegel ohne Ende. Und ich muss mir keine Gedanken machen, wenn das Kind das Auto vollkrümmelt oder Schlimmeres. Kratzer, eingesaute Sitzbezüge, egal. Perfektes Auto für die junge Familie. :0)

Ich hab hält nur Zweifel wegen dem LPG.


----------



## winner961 (26. Juni 2015)

Julez schade um die grüne Bestie  der s3 ist zwar schick. Mein persönlicher Geschmack tendiert bei Audi aber immer in Richtung 5-Zylinder also TTRS und RS3  bin erst letze Woche wieder unseren rally TT gefahren. Ein Traum vom fahren eher vor allem mit der rallyeabstimmung.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Inwiefern Probleme? Mit Nachrüstung? Das Auto kommt ja so direkt ab Werk. Die "Leistung " sinkt mit LPG auch nur um 2 PS. Und ich könnte ja im Notfall immer noch Benzin tanken.
> 
> @Jo


2PS, schön wärs. 
Beim überholen hab ich das Gas uns gemacht, weil sonst kommt da ne ecke weniger und nicht so spontan.
Der Verbrauch ist auch mehr, glaube waren beim Forester knapp 3L.
Teilweises ruckeln, was halt laut Werkstatt so normal ist.
Wenn es knackig kalt ist dauert es halt bis das Gas angeht. 
Ein zusätzlicher Tank im Auto. 
Von den Motorschäden bei diversen Autos fange ich nicht mit an.
Vor allem bei nem kleinen Motor lohnt das nicht, finde ich zumindest.
Wenn du genug fährst damit es sich lohnt, kannst du dir auch nen kleinen Diesel holen.


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2015)

Die 2 PS sagt das Datenblatt von Renault. Wie gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung davon. Wahrscheinlich würde es aber eh die stärkere Maschine. 61 KW sind mir für so nen hohen Kasten eigentlich zu wenig. Autobahn ist da sehr zäh. Der stärkere Benziner mit 88 KW hat laut Datenblatt zudem einen erheblich besseren Verbrauch, als der kleine Benziner. Bin die Tage nochmal beim Händler und werde dann entscheiden. Ist auch noch abhängig von meiner Frau. Sie will ihr Auto eigentlich behalten. Ist aber wirklich zu klein für Kind und Kinderwagen.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (26. Juni 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> Julez schade um die grüne Bestie  der s3 ist zwar schick. Mein persönlicher Geschmack tendiert bei Audi aber immer in Richtung 5-Zylinder also TTRS und RS3  bin erst letze Woche wieder unseren rally TT gefahren. Ein Traum vom fahren eher vor allem mit der rallyeabstimmung.


5 Zylinder sind schon was feines...kann ich nach fast 5 Jahren RS bestätigen 

Hätte der neue RS den selben Motor erhalten, wäre vlt.meine Entscheidung auf ihn gefallen, aber naja...

Jetzt fahre ich halt ne 4 Zylinder Luftpumpe mit Allrad und 400 PS,denke,dass sollte zum shoppen fahren reichen 

PS.auf meiner Liste stand noch ein RS5...


----------



## winner961 (26. Juni 2015)

RS5 ist auch nett. Mein Onkel hat seinen anfang des Jahres abgegeben jetzt steht ein S7 mit Tarnung bei uns rum. Ist auch geil zum fahren. Aber der TT RS ist wirklich cool vor allem wenn du den bei uns in der Gegend durch den Wald heizen darfst legal


----------



## jUleZ_82 (26. Juni 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> RS5 ist auch nett. Mein Onkel hat seinen anfang des Jahres abgegeben jetzt steht ein S7 mit Tarnung bei uns rum. Ist auch geil zum fahren. Aber der TT RS ist wirklich cool vor allem wenn du den bei uns in der Gegend durch den Wald heizen darfst legal


TT RS ist aber leider nicht alltagstauglich


----------



## s-icon (26. Juni 2015)

Der 335i ist klasse Glückwunsch


----------



## winner961 (26. Juni 2015)

Kommt drauf an Julez für ne Familie eher weniger für zwei Personen geht's. Gut ich brauch auch kein Auto zum transportieren dafür gibt's bei uns einen Transporter


----------



## jUleZ_82 (26. Juni 2015)

winner961 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an Julez für ne Familie eher weniger für zwei Personen geht's. Gut ich brauch auch kein Auto zum transportieren dafür gibt's bei uns einen Transporter


Bei mir wird er für alles missbraucht,deswegen leider ausgeschieden 

Bin mal gespannt,wie die Quali ist...hab von Audi nicht nur gutes gelesen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fehlt auf jeden Fall der Spoiler. Nicht nur der Optik wegen, sondern auch mangels Traktion.
> 
> ...mir persönlich sagen die Felgen jetzt nicht so wirklich zu...



Die kleine Spoilerlippe kommt noch, aber hauptsächlich aus Optikgründen.
Traktion passt, wobei das Heck trotz neuen 255er Michelin PSS in den ersten 3 Gängen minimal unruhig wird 
Der Vorwärtsdrang ist schon klasse 



keinnick schrieb:


> Sind die Bremssättel blau? Felgen... sind nicht so meins aber ist Geschmackssache  Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto!



Ja, wurden vom Vorbesitzer lackiert. Passt mMn ganz gut zur "Limited Sport Edition" (Carbonschwarz, welches im direkten Sonnenlicht leicht bläulich wirkt sowie die in blau abgesetzten Nähte der Lederausstattung)


----------



## Riverna (26. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Fährt sich nicht so besonders toll




In wie fern soll es nicht anders fahren als Benzin? 



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen, einen Dacia Dokker zu kaufen.



Die Frau von unserem Skylinefahrer, fährt einen Dacia Sandero mit LPG ab Werk. Bisher keinerlei Probleme bei dem Auto.



JoM79 schrieb:


> 2PS, schön wärs.
> Beim überholen hab ich das Gas uns gemacht, weil sonst kommt da ne ecke weniger und nicht so spontan.
> Der Verbrauch ist auch mehr, glaube waren beim Forester knapp 3L.
> Teilweises ruckeln, was halt laut Werkstatt so normal ist.
> ...



Dann liegt das definitiv an deinem Auto, keines deiner Probleme habe ich bei meinen beiden Gasautos. Leistungsverlust ist bei mir nicht spürbar, Mehrverbrauch ist ca 1L, bei mir läuft er spätestens nach 5 Kilometer mit Gas (auch bei - 20°c), der Wagen rückelt nicht. Ich denke einfach entweder hast du eine billig Gasanlage oder einfach eine total schlecht eingestellte Gasanlage. Mein Almera läuft seit 80.000 Kilometer mit Gas (~95% Gasbetrieb) und der Sunny läuft sogar schon seit rund 150.000 Kilometer mit Gas.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

Ist nicht mein Auto, war das Auto von meinen Eltern.
Nachdem ich damit gefahren bin, habe ich gesagt die sollen damit mal in die Werkstatt fahren.
Aber die Werkstatt meinte halt alles normal.
Was da verbaut war, keine Ahnung.
Bei meinem Auto würde ich nie Gas einbauen, wozu auch.

Zum Thema anders fahren:
Der Durchzug war geringer, ruckeln im Teillastbetrieb, verzögerte Gasannahme.
Ist halt meine persönliche Meinung.

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, ist das tanken bei LPG immer noch so krass?
Gefühlt ist da immer ein halber Liter Gas beim abmachen des Tankstutzens verpufft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Was die rumänischen Schlaglochsonden angeht da hilft nur der eigene persönliche Eindruck, wobei so manche Tests wenig gute Haare hinterlassen. Es hat natürlich jeder andere Ansprüche aber ich möchte meinen 4 Jährigen nicht gegen einen solchen Neuwagen eintauschen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, ist das tanken bei LPG immer noch so krass?
> Gefühlt ist da immer ein halber Liter Gas beim abmachen des Tankstutzens verpufft.



Ja, das wird auch so bleiben, da das überschüssige Gas im Tankstutzen verdampft, wenn der Druck abfällt.
Und so viel Gas entweicht da nicht. Zumindest nicht so viel, wie wenn man beim Gasflaschenbetanken vergisst das Ventil der Flasche vorm lösen des Stutzens zu schließen *duckundweg*


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum Thema anders fahren:
> Der Durchzug war geringer, ruckeln im Teillastbetrieb, verzögerte Gasannahme.
> Ist halt meine persönliche Meinung.



Wie gesagt das muss dann an eurer Anlage liegen, normal ist das definitiv nicht. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, ist das tanken bei LPG immer noch so krass?
> Gefühlt ist da immer ein halber Liter Gas beim abmachen des Tankstutzens verpufft.



Das ist immernoch und auch normal. Das sitzt halt im Tankschlauch drin und verpufft.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2015)

Naja, das Auto ist auch schon länger wieder verkauft.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Juni 2015)

Da iser endlich, der N54 DKG - die never ending story hat ein Ende gefunden  Glückwunsch, allzeit knitterfreie Fahrt wünsch ich dir. Hast dich/ den im N54-Tech schon vorgestellt? Ich bestell mir nächsten Monat die DP' s vom Stevan


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (27. Juni 2015)

@=Mr-C=KinG[GER]
In Deiner Ausstattungliste fehlt übrigens noch das neueste Feature. Eventuell kann man das nachrüsten, klingt sehr interessant:

BMW stellt Lichthupe mit Näherungssensor vor



> _Die Zulassung sei eine reine Formalie, so ein Sprecher. Denn Bedenken,  das Licht könnte vom Vorderfahrzeug gefährlich reflektiert und der  BMW-Fahrer somit geblendet werden, seien durch eigene Tests bereits  ausgeräumt._


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend dazu, wenn auch alt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Da iser endlich, der N54 DKG - die never ending story hat ein Ende gefunden  Glückwunsch, allzeit knitterfreie Fahrt wünsch ich dir. Hast dich/ den im N54-Tech schon vorgestellt? Ich bestell mir nächsten Monat die DP' s vom Stevan



Ja, zum Glück hat das Gesuche ein Ende gefunden 
Angemeldet bin ich da schon, hab mich aber noch nicht vorgestellt, ebenso im E90 Forum.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @=Mr-C=KinG[GER]
> In Deiner Ausstattungliste fehlt übrigens noch das neueste Feature. Eventuell kann man das nachrüsten, klingt sehr interessant:
> 
> BMW stellt Lichthupe mit Näherungssensor vor
> ...



Jetzt komm du da nicht auch noch mit an 
Auf FB wurde ich unter dem Artikel nun schon ein paar Mal markiert.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2015)

Seit gestern ist der MR2 vom Lackierer zurück... die Farbe wäre zwar nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen. Aber die Lackierarbeit ist echt der Hammer... als nächstes muss im Winter mein Subi zum Lackierer und der Skyline. Der Lackierer verdient sich an uns dumm und dämmlich.  Beim MR2 ist demnächst ein größerer Turbolader, Relocation Kit und eine MS 3 dran... danach Abstimmung bei RNT und dann hat er 300PS.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Jepp ein etwas kräftigerer Farbton hätte es schon sein können


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2015)

Er wollte unbedingt beim original Farbcode bleiben... dabei hätte ich mir so schöne Farben vorstellen können wie z.B. ein dunkles blau, kräftiges grün oder extrem dunkles lila.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mich aber mal interessieren würde, ist das tanken bei LPG immer noch so krass?
> Gefühlt ist da immer ein halber Liter Gas beim abmachen des Tankstutzens verpufft.


Das ist doch bei Autogas mega harmlos.  Schonmal Erdgas getankt? Da denkst du das die Tanke gleich nicht mehr steht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er wollte unbedingt beim original Farbcode bleiben... dabei hätte ich mir so schöne Farben vorstellen können wie z.B. ein dunkles blau, kräftiges grün oder extrem dunkles lila.


Anstatt Lila wäre ein etwas dunkleres Rot doch schöner. Da er lackiert ist kann man eh nix mehr machen außer du suchst für dich noch Vorschläge


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2015)

Es war auch nur meine Meinung das ich solche Farben besser gefunden hätte, aber was mir gefällt oder anderen ist in diesem Fall eh irrelevant. Es muss dem Besitzer gefallen und das tut es offensichtlich... klar das blau ist jetzt nicht schlimm und wird mit den Felgen in Gunmetall auch gut aussehen. Bei mir brauche ich keine Vorschläge meiner bekommt ebenfalls den original Farbtone wieder wegen dem "Werterhalt" und weil mir die Farbe mittlerweile auch richtig gut gefällt. Ist mal was anderes als ständig blau, schwarz oder silber wie bei 99% aller Imprezas.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2015)

Nen Impreza muss einfach blau mit goldenen Felgen. Alles andere geht gar nicht.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2015)

Klar am besten noch mit der hässlichen Kriegsbemalung... nein danke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Das ist natürlich klar das es dem Besitzer gefallen muss, und der ursprüngliche Farbton hat ja auch den Vorteil das man etwas weniger Aufwand hat und auch der Rest noch farblich passt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2015)

Würde ich einen fahren dann nur in dieser Optik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juni 2015)

Jup, ist imo auch der einzig wahre Impreza Look. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2015)

Das ist halt alles Geschmackssache... mir hat das noch nie gefallen und wird es wohl auch nie tun.  Da würde ich lieber einen pinken Bel Air fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juli 2015)

Stehen alle in der Werkstatt, weil die Klima kaputt gegangen ist.  Bei uns stapeln sich auch die Autos, die diese Woche das erst Mal nach dem Winter die Klima wieder an gemacht haben. 

Wer meint über Winter 10 Euro Sprit zu sparen und dafür dann ordendlich Geld in die Reparatur zu stecken...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Stehen alle in der Werkstatt, weil die Klima kaputt gegangen ist.  Bei uns stapeln sich auch die Autos, die diese Woche das erst Mal nach dem Winter die Klima wieder an gemacht haben.
> 
> Wer meint über Winter 10 Euro Sprit zu sparen und dafür dann ordendlich Geld in die Reparatur zu stecken...



Ich muss Mercedes nun mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen  
Die Teilleiderausstattung ist komplett Acetonresistent, musste ich gerade feststellen 
In ner Kurve ist der Deckel von dem Behälter abgeflogen und ca 50ml haben sich auf der Rückbank/Fußraum verteilt.
Da hatte ich schon Kopfkino und dachte, gleich gibt's die Rückbank nicht mehr


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juli 2015)

Qualität halt. 

Ein gutes Beispiel von unzureichender Ladungssicherung. Man kann niemals zu schnell fahren, sondern nur die Ladung zu schlecht sichern.

Dacia Rückbank vs Aceton: *zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ* *poff* - 2 Sitzer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Qualität halt.
> 
> Ein gutes Beispiel von unzureichender Ladungssicherung. Man kann niemals zu schnell fahren, sondern nur die Ladung zu schlecht sichern.



Naja, der Kanister saß fest, nur der Deckel hat nicht gehalten bzw saß wohl schief drauf


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juli 2015)

Der Benz hatte einfach so viel Power das er den Behälter zerstört hat durch pure G-Kräfte.

...nein ich bekomme immer noch kein Geld für sporadische Benz Promotion... ...verdammt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Benz hatte einfach so viel Power das er den Behälter zerstört hat durch pure G-Kräfte.
> 
> ...nein ich bekomme immer noch kein Geld für sporadische Benz Promotion... ...verdammt...



Genau


----------



## s-icon (3. Juli 2015)

Die Ersatzteilversorgung ist ebenfalls top.
Heute morgen einen Halter vom kennzeichenhalter bestellt. Nachmittag war der da.
Einbau wurde nicht berechnet, gab es halt was für die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Ersatzteilversorgung ist ebenfalls top.
> Heute morgen einen Halter vom kennzeichenhalter bestellt. Nachmittag war der da.
> Einbau wurde nicht berechnet, gab es halt was für die Kaffeekasse.



Das ist aber glaube ich bei allen deutschen Herstellern so. 
Wenn ich was bei BMW bestelle ist das auch entweder nachmittags oder nächsten Morgen da.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2015)

Das ist bei Nissan, Honda, Mazda usw auch nicht anders. Ich mein ein Kennzeichenhalter ist jetzt nun nicht unbedingt was aussergewöhnliches.


----------



## s-icon (3. Juli 2015)

Ich hab jetzt noch nie Ersatzteile bestellt, aber der CLK wurde ja inzwischen schon 5 Jahre eingestellt, da hätte ich nicht so eine schneller Lieferung erwartet.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt noch nie Ersatzteile bestellt, aber der CLK wurde ja inzwischen schon 5 Jahre eingestellt, da hätte ich nicht so eine schneller Lieferung erwartet.



Mein Astra wird seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr produziert, Ersatzteile sind da etwa vorrätig oder innerhalb von 24 Std da.
Ersatzteilbeschaffung ist denke ich bei so gut wie jeder Marke kein Problem.


----------



## keinnick (3. Juli 2015)

Ah, der Thread lebt ja endlich wieder.  

@Topic: Mein Cousin arbeitet in einem VW Autohaus und meinte mal, die bekommen zweimal täglich Ersatzteile, einmal morgens einmal nachmittags. Wenn morgens bestellt wird, sind "gängige" Teile nachtmittags i. d. R. da.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2015)

Die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Daimler ist schon besser als bei anderen Herstellern. Bei uns sind selbst außergewöhnliche Teile für Autos oft auf Lager. Selbst Autos 25 Jahre und älter ist kein Thema.

Bei uns werden sogar fahrzeugspezifische Teile auf Bestellung angefertigt. Eventuell dauert das ein oder zwei Wochen aber wenn man es möchte fertigen wir einen original Fahrzeugkabelbaum für z.B. einen 190er an.

Das Teile komplett eingestellt wurden gibt es fast nicht. Meistens kann man die dann immer in der kompletten Baugruppe noch bestellen.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist bei Nissan, Honda, Mazda usw auch nicht anders. Ich mein ein Kennzeichenhalter ist jetzt nun nicht unbedingt was aussergewöhnliches.



Zumindest für Nissan kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Haben in den letzten Jahren zwei mal Ersatzteile für eine Freundin bestellt, einmal 2 Wochen gewartet und einmal 5 Wochen. Das fand ich schon echt hart. Ob das eher die Außnahme war weiß ich nicht. Vom allgeminen Kundenservice reden wir bei Nissan auch besser erst gar nicht. ^^


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Daimler ist schon besser als bei anderen Herstellern. Bei uns sind selbst außergewöhnliche Teile für Autos oft auf Lager. Selbst Autos 25 Jahre und älter ist kein Thema.


Und praktischer weise verlangt man schon Altersaufschlag für Teile bei denen der Zulieferern noch einen Ersatzteilvertrag zu normalen Konditionen hat. Lohnt sich also auch schlicht für MB.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Zumindest für Nissan kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Haben in den letzten Jahren zwei mal Ersatzteile für eine Freundin bestellt, einmal 2 Wochen gewartet und einmal 5 Wochen. Das fand ich schon echt hart. Ob das eher die Außnahme war weiß ich nicht. Vom allgeminen Kundenservice reden wir bei Nissan auch besser erst gar nicht. ^^



Ich arbeite bei Nissan und wenn die Lieferzeit 2 bis 5 Wochen dauert, liegt das nicht an Nissan sondern einem unfähigen Autohaus. Der Kundenservice bei Nissan ist sehr gut, dass war er auch schon vor 10 Jahren als ich meinen ersten Nissan hatte.
Ausser wir reden von Exoten wie Skyline, Bluebird und Co wo die Teile in Japan bestellt werden müssen, dann sind zwei bis fünf Wochen schonmal möglich. Bei Europäischen Modellen definitiv nicht, wenn ein Kunde bei uns was bestellt, ist es spätestens nächsten Tag da. Egal was er bestellt... selbst Austauschmotoren.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2015)

Bei Renault is alles am nächsten Tag da. Hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme. Aber andererseits hatte ich auch kaum Defekte in den 20 Jahren, wo ich die Autos fahre. Einmal eine Lichtmaschine, ein paar Ersatzscheiben wegen Steinschlag und weil mir mal so ein Vollidiot von innen die Scheibe rausgeckickt hat. Dann die Sitzbezüge von den Recaros im Clio einmal neu und ein Austausch Lenkrad. Auch im Clio. Sonst alles Tutti.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2015)

Arg, Kofferraumklappe war seit Dienstag nicht richtig zu und dem entsprechend hat die Beleuchtung die Batterie leer gesaugt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2015)

Das ist der Nachteil von einem Auto ohne Bordnetzmanagement.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und praktischer weise verlangt man schon  Altersaufschlag für Teile bei denen der Zulieferern noch einen  Ersatzteilvertrag zu normalen Konditionen hat. Lohnt sich also auch  schlicht für MB.


Was? Bestell mal nen Satz Bremsklötze für nen 190er. 11€, ist sogar günstiger als Zubehör.

Außerdem haben wir auch eine Rabattkarte für alte Autos, wo man Teile und Wartungsarbeiten günstiger bekommt. Meist ist das so viel das man nur in der übelsten Pfuscherbude weniger zahlt.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2015)

Gestern einen Kurztrip nach Amsterdam gemacht und dort den Tesla Model S gesehen. Muss schon sagen, schick sieht der ja schon aus, von außen wie auch von innen


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist der Nachteil von einem Auto ohne Bordnetzmanagement.


Da hast du wohl recht. War bis zu dem Punkt runter dass die Zentralverriegelung das Auto zwar noch müde blinken lässt aber die Türen nicht mehr auf bekommt und der Anlasser keinen Mux mehr macht. Hängt jetzt jedenfalls am Ladegerät, war zum Glück nicht 100%ig nötig heute und damit auch kein Grund zum raus schieben und Starthilfe geben.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was? Bestell mal nen Satz Bremsklötze für nen 190er. 11€, ist sogar günstiger als Zubehör.


Ich rede von "echten" Ersatzteilen (in unserem Fall halt Schlüssel und Türgriffe), du von Verschleißteilen. Und da wurden halt bei uns(bis vor 1-2 Jahren, dann wurde wer im Vertrieb mal darauf angesetzt nachzuverhandeln) schön unter Standardpreis bestellt während der Kunde für den Young/Oldtimer Aufschlag zahlen durfte wei les ein "Classic" Teil wäre.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2015)

Ich habe die Bremsklötze nur als Beispiel genommen, weil es der einzige Ersatzteilpreis von einem alten Auto war, den ich so auswendig wusste.

Aber wann braucht man denn mal nen neuen Schlüssel oder nen Türgriff?  Wenn man nicht ein absolut überdiemsioniertes Schlüsselbund immer am Autoschlüssel baumeln hat, dann sollte das einen mechanischen Schlüssel auch nicht zerstören. Elektronische Sachen gab es da ja noch nicht. Normalerweise kommt man mit seinen beiden Schlüsseln über die Lebensdauer des Autos.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2015)

Verlieren ist wohl das Hauptproblem. Und bei Griffen/Schließzylindern halt die üblichen Blechschäden an Laternen etc.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2015)

Mir ist letzten am Mazda auch der original Schlüssel abgebrochen obwohl der komplett alleine war. Bin aber zum normalen Schlüsselmacher gegangen und hab zwei nachgemacht. Das geht ja noch bei so alten Autos...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem E36 war der Schlüssel einfach abgenutzt und hat das Auto nicht mehr zuverlässig aufgeschlossen.
Morgens bei BMW einen neuen Schlüssel beantragt, nächsten Tag war er Nachmittags schon da 
Besser geht's nicht


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2015)

War gerade bei einem markenoffenen Treffen und weiß jetzt wieder wieso ich solche Treffen so ungerne besuche. Es waren verdammt viele schöne Autos da, Supras, Skylines, Evos... aber auch Golf 1 und 2, alte Kadetts, Käfer , Kaddy usw schöne E36 M3´s, ein alter 67 Mustang Fastback. Also alles dabei was man will... doch dann kam leider die BMW Fraktion. Sind über den Parkplatz geballert wie bescheuerte und haben versucht mir ihrem 320 Diesel Traktor zu driften und anderen schwach motorisierten BMW´s 316i, 318i... ich glaub der stärkste von allen war so oller X3. 

Allgemein ist mir aufgefallen das die meisten die sich daneben benommen haben auf so offenen Treffen die Leute sind die 0815 Autos fahren. Sprich Autos die nix kosten und die eigentlich kaum jemand haben will. Echt lästig das solche Leute immer die Treffen mir ihrer Anwesenheit beflecken... die Krönung war ein Fake Audi S3 (war nur ein 1.8T mit 150PS/180PS der volle Kanone über den Parkplatz geeiert ist. Als er dann zusammen geschissen wurde hat er rumgeflennt das er doch nur mit 2000U/Min gefahren wäre. Wenn er wirklich Gas gibt geht die Hölle unter... so eine Aussage. Hauptsache die Schüssel hat blau gequalmt als würde er jeden moment anfangen abzufackeln.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2015)

Was genau unterscheidet ein "Markenoffenes Treffen" von einem stink normalen Parkplatz mit Autos drauf?


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2015)

Nix ansich, aber die heißen nun mal marken offene Treffen. Sonst bin ich auf only JDM was zwar auch marken offen ist aber eben nicht für alle Marken. Aber ansonstens ist es ein stink normales Parkplatztreffen gewesen mit ~ 300 Autos.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

Es klatscht keiner wenn der Motor platzt


----------



## fatlace (4. Juli 2015)

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, die mit den schwächsten autos machen immer die größte welle
am schlimmsten ist bei uns auch die bmw fraktion mit 318 und 320
ich fahre in 2 wochen zum asphaltfieber, und wen alles nach plan läuft nehm ich ein satz neue felgen mit nachhause


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2015)

Asphaltfieber ist auch übel... da rennt ein Pack rum. Hab mich damals (2013) gefragt aus welcher Anstalt die entlaufen sind. Echt brutal was da abgeht und wie die sich da benehmen. Das kann man eigentlich nur durch Racewars toppen... das ist DAS asi Treffen schlecht hin. Da hab ich die ersten Schlägerein 20 Min nach Einlass gesehen und die ersten Schnappsleichen nach 2 Stunden. Das hat mit Tuning und Spaß haben echt gar nix zu tun... und ständig irgendwelche Motoren die in den Begrenzer geprügelt werden. Einmal und nie wieder... sowohl Racewars als auch Asphaltfieber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

Irgendwo muss der Hartz 4 Terrorismus ja seine Plattform haben , nicht jede Veranstaltung ist es wert mit einem Besuch beehrt zu werden


----------



## fatlace (4. Juli 2015)

das ist bei so großen treffen nunmal "normal"
Reisbrennen ist da auch nicht großartig anders.
ich fahre zu solchen treffen meist nur ein tag um mir die autos an zuschauen, trink da 1-2 bier und dann bin ich da wieder weg.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2015)

Also ich fand Reisbrennen schon deutlich gesitteter. Aber eventuell hatten wir auch mit unserem Platz ein wenig Glück. Oder aber es lag daran das man beim Reisbrennen gar nicht die Möglichkeit hatte. Ab Samstag Vormittag war nämlich in den Area´s ein striktes Fahrverbot. Weil ein junges Mädchen besoffen von einem Pickup gefallen ist und überfahren wurde... ja richtig gehört.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, die mit den schwächsten autos machen immer die größte welle
> am schlimmsten ist bei uns auch die bmw fraktion mit 318 und 320
> ich fahre in 2 wochen zum asphaltfieber, und wen alles nach plan läuft nehm ich ein satz neue felgen mit nachhause



Hattest du dir nicht erst kürzlich ultraleggeras geholt? 

Wo grad auf dicke Hose machen angesprochen wurde: Hier fährt einer rum der hat seinen 325d e92 doch tatsächlich auf 335er Look umgebaut, ich dacht echt ich seh nicht richtig. Son Umbau kostet minimum 3000€ mit dem original ESD und M-Paket Stoßstange, lackieren etc. pp. Da frag ich mich echt wieso man sowas macht..


----------



## fatlace (4. Juli 2015)

ne nicht das ich wüsste

Son umbau macht fast keiner, die kaufen sich so fertig ESD´s wo dann ein Rohr quer auf die andere Seite geht
kenne auch 2 320d Fahrer die das gemacht haben


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2015)

Genau aus diesen Gründen fahre ich auch niemals zu irgendwelchen "Autotreffen". Meistens hängen dort 80% Poser rum, keine Ahnung von Tuning oder Auto fahren haben und fühlen sich toll, weil sie mit Spax eine 50€ Bassrolle an die Hutablage geschraubt haben.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2015)

Also solche Kaspterbuden waren gestern deutlich in der Unterzahl. Die Autos waren durch die Bank eigentlich alle ok bis richtig gut... aber das Verhalten war teilweise unter aller Kanone. Je später der Abend wird, desto weniger Benehmen haben die Leute... 

Das Wetter ist auch brutal heiß... das merke ich ganz extrem an der Öltemperatur. Vorhin bin ich mal eine kurze Zeit 200km/h gefahren und schon hatte ich 115°c Öltemperatur. Normalerweise habe ich 90°c bis maximal 100°c. Will gar nicht wissen wie hoch die Temperatur geht wenn man Vollgas fährt... und vorallem wie hoch die Temperatur wäre wenn ich keinen Ölkühler drin hätte. Kein Wunder das die Subaru Motoren recht oft kaputt gehen. Ohne Ölkühler sind 130°c bestimmt keine Seltenheit wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Zu wird dann 0w30 Öl empfohlen... dass kann nichts werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist auch brutal heiß... das merke ich ganz extrem an der Öltemperatur. Vorhin bin ich mal eine kurze Zeit 200km/h gefahren und schon hatte ich 115°c Öltemperatur. Normalerweise habe ich 90°c bis maximal 100°c. Will gar nicht wissen wie hoch die Temperatur geht wenn man Vollgas fährt... und vorallem wie hoch die Temperatur wäre wenn ich keinen Ölkühler drin hätte. Kein Wunder das die Subaru Motoren recht oft kaputt gehen. Ohne Ölkühler sind 130°c bestimmt keine Seltenheit wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Zu wird dann 0w30 Öl empfohlen... dass kann nichts werden.



110-115Grad hat mein 335 schon bei verhaltener Fahrweise 
Bei flotter Fahrweise bei den momentanen Temperaturen ca. 125Grad.
Bei Vollgas zieht er die Temperaturen wieder etwas runter um die Leistung zu maximieren.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2015)

200km/h fahren ist ja noch relativ verhalten  
Aber bei dem Wetter macht selbst das Autofahren keinen Spaß... vorhin bin ich das Auto mal waschen gefahren weil wir morgen eine Ausfahrt geplant haben. Nach 5 Minuten habe ich es schon bereut und wollte nur noch zurück in die kühle Bude...


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2015)

Hast Du keine Klimaanlage? Im Moment fahre ich sogar gerne Auto, weil da dann meine Wunsch-°C herrschen.   Oder war das jetzt auf das waschen bezogen? Da hätte ich bei dem Wetter auch keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2015)

Doch habe ich... sowohl im Almera als auch im Subaru. Aber bei beiden müsste ich sie befüllen und habe es schlicht und ergreifend zu weit rausgeschoben das ich nun keine funktionierende habe.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 110-115Grad hat mein 335 schon bei verhaltener Fahrweise
> Bei flotter Fahrweise bei den momentanen Temperaturen ca. 125Grad.
> Bei Vollgas zieht er die Temperaturen wieder etwas runter um die Leistung zu maximieren.





Mit Verhalten meint er aber Stadtverkehr Brutal was für ne Hitze der Motor entwickelt. Bin mal gespannt wieviel die Downpipes bringen, angeblich bis zu 15° weniger.

Btw. Autowaschen war ich am Morgen um 9. Selbst da war ich durchnässt nach ner Stunde.. Abartig das Wetter, ich funktioniere bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Juli 2015)

Also bei mir geht's grad echt drunter und drüber. Eigentlich war dieses Jahr ein neues Mopped geplant und nächstes Jahr Camaro oder Mustang. Jetzt hat meine Freundin den neuen Jaguar XE entdeckt und will das Teil haben.  Angeguckt habe ich ihn mir mal und joa, mega das Ding. Hatte ich aber gar nicht auf dem Schirm und von ihr erst recht nicht erwartet. Wie sieht das denn allgemein aus so bei Jaguar in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit Qualität? Teuer ist ja nicht gleich gut. Wenn, dann wird's der V6 mit 340 Pferden. Die plärrt mir hier schon den ganzen Tag die Ohren voll, ich soll Montag sofort da hin.

Ich bin grad echt im falschen Film.


----------



## Seabound (4. Juli 2015)

Gleiches Problem bei mir. Ich würde gern nen Dacia kaufen. Meine Frau will aber nen Citroën Cactus. Würde mir auch gefallen, dafür müsste ich aber die Marke wechseln, was ich nicht will. 3rd World Problems.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Doch habe ich... sowohl im Almera als auch im Subaru. Aber bei beiden müsste ich sie befüllen und habe es schlicht und ergreifend zu weit rausgeschoben das ich nun keine funktionierende habe.



Nur befüllen wird da wohl nicht reichen, erstmal das defekte Teil erneuern. Eine Klimaanlage verliert ja nicht Grundlos auf einmal das ganze Kältemittel.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Juli 2015)

Muss man das bei nem Getriebewechsel nicht ablassen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Muss man das bei nem Getriebewechsel nicht ablassen?



Warum das denn?  Ich meine wenn man so ein super exotisches Auto mit V8 Biturbo und Allrad hat, wo man für einen Getriebewechsel den gesammten Vorderachsträger mit Antriebseinheit und Allrad ablassen muss, dann ja. Bei jedem 0815 Auto, nein.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur befüllen wird da wohl nicht reichen, erstmal das defekte Teil erneuern. Eine Klimaanlage verliert ja nicht Grundlos auf einmal das ganze Kältemittel.



Da ist kein Teil defekt, zumindestens beim Subaru nicht. Eine Dichtung ist kaputt, ist mir letztens beim befüllen aufgefallen also hab ich sie wieder leer gesaugt. Ob und was beim Almera kaputt ist weiß ich nicht... da würde ich eh kein Geld investieren.  Aber das eine Klimaanlage nicht grundlos leer geht stimmt so auch nicht, im Sunny ist sie komplett dicht trotzdem hat sie nicht mehr die volle Leistung und es fehlen auch ein paar Gramm. Aber die ist wahrscheinlich auch schon zig Jahre nicht mehr befüllt worden.


----------



## schoko-keks (4. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich bin ich hier ja normal nicht unterwegs, aber ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Ich habe mir gerade einen Opel Signum 3.2 V6 (Erstzulassung 06/03) angeschaut.  Eigentlich ist an dem Auto alles optimal bis auf das Fahrwerk hinten. Während der Testfahrt machte es vor allem hinten rechts knarz Geräusche. Meinen Beobachten zu Folge, waren diese vor allem auf engen / alten Dorfstraßen stärker als auf der gut ausgebauten Landstraße / Autobahn vorhanden. Zudem konnte man das Knarzen bis zu einem gewissen Grad durch Gasstöße provozieren.

Ich kenne mich zwar recht gut mit der Typenkunde aus, jedoch endet mein Wissen recht schnell beim suchen passender Teile und der Erfahrung bezüglich Arbeitszeit sehr dünn.  

Wie schätzt ihr die Kosten ein, hinten den Dämpfer und die Feder zu tauschen? Eigentlich müsste das Geräusch dann ja weg sein, oder habt ihr vielleicht noch eine andere Vermutung? Wäre es sinnvoll gleich beide Seiten zu machen?

Verbaut ist das Sportfahrwerk das es bereits ab Werk gab.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2015)

Das muss gar nicht das Fahrwerk sein wen es knarzt. Da könnte durch die Verwindung z.B. auch die Rückbank am Restauto schaben o.Ä.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da ist kein Teil defekt, zumindestens beim Subaru nicht. Eine Dichtung ist kaputt, ist mir letztens beim befüllen aufgefallen also hab ich sie wieder leer gesaugt. Ob und was beim Almera kaputt ist weiß ich nicht... da würde ich eh kein Geld investieren.  Aber das eine Klimaanlage nicht grundlos leer geht stimmt so auch nicht, im Sunny ist sie komplett dicht trotzdem hat sie nicht mehr die volle Leistung und es fehlen auch ein paar Gramm. Aber die ist wahrscheinlich auch schon zig Jahre nicht mehr befüllt worden.


In der Regel hält eine Klima für Deutschland aber 8-10 Jahre genug Kältemittel für reibungslosen Betrieb. Amerika oder Japan Klimaanlage noch länger, weil dort anderes Gummi für die Schläuche verwendet wird.




schoko-keks schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich hier ja normal nicht unterwegs, aber ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade einen Opel Signum 3.2 V6 (Erstzulassung 06/03)  angeschaut.  Eigentlich ist an dem Auto alles optimal bis auf das  Fahrwerk hinten. Während der Testfahrt machte es vor allem hinten rechts  knarz Geräusche. Meinen Beobachten zu Folge, waren diese vor allem auf  engen / alten Dorfstraßen stärker als auf der gut ausgebauten Landstraße  / Autobahn vorhanden. Zudem konnte man das Knarzen bis zu einem  gewissen Grad durch Gasstöße provozieren.
> 
> ...



Das kann alles mögliche sein. Vielleicht hat es sogar nicht mal was mit dem Fahrwerk zu tun. Federn machen grundsätzlich nie Geräusche, außer sie sind gebrochen.

Federn und Dämpfer macht man immer nur Achsweise.


----------



## schoko-keks (4. Juli 2015)

Als mein Vater ein Stück gefahren ist, hatte ich die Möglichkeit von der Rücksitzbank in den Kofferraum zu kriechen und konnte die Ecke aus der die Geräusche herkommen recht gut ausmachen, das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte das es die Endtopfhalterung ist. Das Vermute ich aber nicht.

Hat wer eine Idee wegen den Kosten, wenn man es Achsen weiße macht?


----------



## Joungmerlin (4. Juli 2015)

Es können auch irgendwelche Gummilager der Achse sein.
Lass den vom TÜV/ADAC durchecken.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Federn machen grundsätzlich nie Geräusche, außer sie sind gebrochen.


Klar machen die Geräusche.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2015)

Bei mir hieß es gestern noch: Scheinwerfer polieren 
Zum Glück ist es in der Werkstatt immer schön kühl 
Arbeitszeit für beide Scheinwerfer ca. 5std (schleifen, polieren, versiegeln)
Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, denke ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar machen die Geräusche.



Wenn du mir auch noch erklärst wie das technisch möglich sein soll, dann ja. Wir redern hier über Stahl Schraubenfedern, nicht über Luftfedern...

Solange ich schon mit Autos zu tun habe, hab ich noch niemal von einer Feder gehört die Geräusche macht.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir hieß es gestern noch: Scheinwerfer polieren
> Zum Glück ist es in der Werkstatt immer schön kühl
> Arbeitszeit für beide Scheinwerfer ca. 5std (schleifen, polieren, versiegeln)
> Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, denke ich.
> ...



Sehr nice, andere tauschen halt den kompletten Scheinwerfer, schon alles gehabt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir hieß es gestern noch: Scheinwerfer polieren
> Zum Glück ist es in der Werkstatt immer schön kühl
> Arbeitszeit für beide Scheinwerfer ca. 5std (schleifen, polieren, versiegeln)
> Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, denke ich.


Da muß ich doch mit meinem auto mal rum kommen. Die scheinwerfer von diesem hätten es auch mal bitter nötig und so viel geduld, um da 5 stunden rum zu schleifen und zu polieren, hätte ich nicht.


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2015)

Scheinwerfer können schon sehr undankbar sein. Die Schlimmsten, die ich je aufbereitet habe, kamen letzten Herbst zu mir. Nach zwei Tagen und insgesamt ca. 15 Stunden Arbeit waren sie wieder wie neu - auch wenn ich das vorher nie gedacht hätte. Der E60-Forums-Kollege war mehr als glücklich und hat an der Aktion knapp 2.000€ gespart.

Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2015)

Wow das ist echt ein sehr gutes Ergebniss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2015)

Holy shit!  Was hast du dafür genommen?


----------



## meik19081999 (5. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Holy shit!  Was hast du dafür genommen?



Schleifpapier ?


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2015)

Viel Handarbeit und den kleinsten dreistelligen Betrag, den es gibt. 

Mir macht es Spaß zu sehen, wie man etwas mit Arbeit und Ruhe wieder auf Vordermann bringen kann. Wenn man dann noch so einen großen Betrag sparen kann, helfe ich gerne.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Viel Handarbeit und den kleinsten dreistelligen Betrag, den es gibt.



Ich meine eher die Mittel, die den Scheinwerfern wieder ihren Glanz verliehen haben. Nur mit Wasserschleifpapier geht das ja nicht.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2015)

3000er Schleifpapier und Polierpaste würde ich mal annehmen.


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2015)

Schleifpapier in 800 -> 1200 -> 2000 -> 3000er Körnung und Wasser (+ Detailer), anschließend eine super-duper-Spezialpolitur, die ich von einem Lackierer aus dem VW-Werk bekomme. Die ist wirklich der Hammer, aber der Sack verrät mir nicht, von welchem Hersteller die ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2015)

Hmmm dann muss ich wohl mal selber ein paar Polituren durchprobieren.  Meine Scheinwerfer haben es auch bitter nötig. Ich hatte die vor kurzem mal grob überpoliert in 20min mitm Dremel, damit der freundliche Dekra Mann in der Firma auch wieder seinen Aufkleber hinten drauf macht.  Das hat auch geklappt aber trotzdem will ich da jetzt noch mal bei und das ordendlich machen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2015)

Klutten, nimmst du auch Auftraege an oder wuerde das in den Marktplatz gehoeren?


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2015)

Das Anbieten von Dienstleistungen ist selbst im Marktplatz nicht erlaubt. 

@ TheBadFrag
A3-Scheinwerfer lassen sich fast immer zu 100% instandsetzen, da die blinde Schicht nur oberflächlich ist. Bei den 210er Mercedes sieht es da schon anders aus. Da färben sich die Scheiben oft komplett durch und sind irreparabel.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Anbieten von Dienstleistungen ist selbst im Marktplatz nicht erlaubt.



Och du hast auch keinen Geschaeftssinn.
Ich koennte dir doch meine Scheinwerfer verkaufen, und du verkaufst sie an mich zurueck, etwas "modifiziert" und mit einem angemessenen Aufpreis.
Voila Regeln eingehalten!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2015)

Gefärbt sind meine überhaupt nicht, nur sehr stark verkratzt. Der rechte auch deutlich mehr als der linke, obwohl die gleich alt sind. (beide noch original) Mal schaun was so dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Juli 2015)

Wie stark ist eigentlich die Wertminderung eines Autos nach einem Unfall?
2007er A3 Sportback, 125 Kw 2.0 TDI. Mir ist ja vor knapp 2 Jahren jemand reingefahren und es wurden Reparaturen i.H.v. ~14000 € gemacht, damit das Auto wieder wie neu war.
Beide Achsen neu, ganze linke Seite neu (beide Türen, Kotflügel vorne und hinten, Stoßstange hinten, Scheinwerfer vorne).


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2015)

Schau doch einfach ins Gutachten, was dir der Sachverständige als merkantile Wertminderung angesetzt hat.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach ins Gutachten, was dir der Sachverständige als merkantile Wertminderung angesetzt hat.



250 €. Ich frag mich halt ob das hinkommt, weil man ja immer hört, dass Unfallfahrzeuge so unbeliebt sind und man sie schlecht verkauft bekommt.


----------



## Klutten (5. Juli 2015)

Der Automarkt ist riesig und das Angebot an unfallfreien Fahrzeugen ebenso. Daher muss eigentlich niemand zwingend auf verunfallte Fahrzeuge zurückgreifen. Wenn dein Schaden fachgerecht instandgesetzt und damit der vorherige Zustand wieder hergestellt wurde, ist die Welt für Gutachter und Versicherungen wieder in Ordnung. Leider spiegelt das nicht immer den Wunsch des Geschädigten wider. Effektive Wertminderung gibt es auch nicht ein Autoleben lang, sondern mehr oder weniger für die ersten Jahre.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

Kommt immer drauf an.
Wenn nur Teile gewechselt ist es noch ok. 
Sollte aber geschweisst und gespachtelt worden sein, ist das schon nicht mehr so toll.
Aber alles ist noch einigermassen ok, solange nichts an der Karosse verzogen war/ist.

Zur Feder:
Klingt etwa so 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4aLQjyA-rrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ieku ieku ieku




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IDV-T4OfPTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an.
> Wenn nur Teile gewechselt ist es noch ok.
> Sollte aber geschweisst und gespachtelt worden sein, ist das schon nicht mehr so toll.
> Aber alles ist noch einigermassen ok, solange nichts an der Karosse verzogen war/ist.
> ...


Ja, die Feder ist ja auch gebrochen, man hört doch wie das am scharben ist.  Ist warscheinlich 1/4 Ring abgebrochen und nun kratzt das gebrochene Ende auf dem Federteller rum.

...könnte aber auch Stabilagerung sein, weil er das Auto ja wankt und nicht einfedert.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

Hast du mal die Beschreibung durchgelesen, die Feder ist neu.
Das Auto federt nicht ein?
Was passiert denn sonst, wenn man auf den Kotflügel drückt?


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2015)

Ich würde eher sagen die Feder scharbt am Federteller weil entweder der Gummiring kaputt ist oder gar keiner vorhanden ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du mal die Beschreibung durchgelesen, die Feder ist neu.
> Das Auto federt nicht ein?
> Was passiert denn sonst, wenn man auf den Kotflügel drückt?



Nö, die Beschreibung habe ich nicht gelesen. Wenn die Feder neu ist, dann wird sie ja wohl keine Geräusche verursachen. ...und selbst die alte Feder wird keine Geräusche gemacht haben. Blattfedern können Geräusche machen aber bei Schraubenfedern ist das ziemlich unmöglich. Eventuell bei -40°C.

Einfedern = Auto wird gleichmäßig nach unten gedrückt, Stabi unbelastet
Wanken = Auto kippt von rechts nach links und wieder zurück.

Klar federt ein Auto bei Wankbewegungen auch ein allerdings übernimmt dann der Stabi durch das Verdrehen einen Teil der "Federarbeit". Ich würd bei dem Ford erstmal den Stabi losschrauben und dann wackeln.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Schleifpapier in 800 -> 1200 -> 2000 -> 3000er Körnung und Wasser (+ Detailer), anschließend eine super-duper-Spezialpolitur, die ich von einem Lackierer aus dem VW-Werk bekomme. Die ist wirklich der Hammer, aber der Sack verrät mir nicht, von welchem Hersteller die ist.



Dafür brauch man keine Super-Duper-Spezialpolitur, zumal es keine Wunderpolituren gibt  Er wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine M3-Paste verwenden (benutzt Audi auch), wenn du mir noch verrätst welche Farbe die Paste hat dann kann man unter Umständen daran erkennen was für eine das genau ist.

Ich habe sone Scheinwerfer vom A6 schon gemacht, zwei in genau 15 min. Waren nicht ganz so fertig wie die E60-Scheinwerfer, aber auch gut mitgenommen. Hab auf meine Exzenter nen Schleifpad mit 3000er Körnung genommen, angeschliffen und anschließend mit ner Hochglanzpaste rüber - fertig.


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei uns stapeln sich auch die Autos, die diese Woche das erst Mal nach dem Winter die Klima wieder an gemacht haben.
> 
> Wer meint über Winter 10 Euro Sprit zu sparen und dafür dann ordendlich Geld in die Reparatur zu stecken...



Geht die Klimaanlage kaputt, wenn man sie über den Wintern nicht benutzt 
Mein derzeitiges Auto hat nämlich keine aber mein nächstes dann sicher und ich will nix falsch machen


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2015)

Ne kaputt nicht aber sie stinkt danach eventuell, weil sie so lange nicht benutzt wurde. Moderne Klimaautomatiken sind dafür gemacht immer zu laufen. Außerdem frieren dann im Winter die Scheiben auch von innen nicht ein.

Und messbar mehr Sprit wird auch nicht verbraucht, weil die Klima im Winter mit vielleicht 200-300 Watt läuft. Es gibt ja schon seit dem Mittelalter keine ungeregelten Klimakompressoren mehr.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Juli 2015)

> Es gibt ja schon seit dem Mittelalter keine ungeregelten Klimakompressoren mehr.



Und wie ist es dan bei denen die man noch manuel die temp regeln muss weil es sonst zu kalt wird?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2015)

Welches Auto hat denn noch eine manuelle Klima? Quasi alle Autos haben doch entweder eine Temperaturautomatik oder Klimaautomatik.

Klimaautomatik = Temperatur einstellen, AC ein und Auto drücken
Temperaturautomatik = Temperatur einstellen, AC ein, dann Gebläsestufe und Luftverteilung nach Bedarf manuell Regeln

Manuelle Klima = Diese Dinger mit nem rot/blau Balken und AC Schalter, der direkt den Kompressor dauerhaft zuschaltet, da läuft die Klima wirklich immer mit Dampf mit. Sowas gabs noch im 190er. Kann man durchaus auch anlassen, allerdings muss man dann mit dem Temperatur Schieber immer wieder kompensieren, wenn der Motor warm wird, da es ja meist luftgeregelte Anlagen sind. Ich glaube sowas trifft man aber eher selten an. Auch da würde ich die Klima so oft wie möglich laufen lassen. Ist halt wesendlich angenehmer.


----------



## s-icon (6. Juli 2015)

Wie ist es denn im Cabrio? einfach laufen lassen oder wird der da überlastet?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2015)

Also mein 15 Jähriges stellt die Klima selbstständig aus sobald das Dach offen ist(kann man aber manuell wieder zuschalten).

Rein manuelle Klima gibt es aber durchaus noch. Hat meine Schwester z.B. im aktuellen Ford KA.


----------



## ich558 (6. Juli 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mein 15 Jähriges stellt die Klima selbstständig aus sobald das Dach offen ist(kann man aber manuell wieder zuschalten).
> 
> Rein manuelle Klima gibt es aber durchaus noch. Hat meine Schwester z.B. im aktuellen Ford KA.



Bei den meisten Autos (vor allem bei den Deutschen) ist ja die Klimaautomatik aufpreisflichtig. Und genau daran wird in vielen Kleinwagen gespart.


----------



## kloanabua (6. Juli 2015)

Mein Mercedes W202 hat auch ne manuelle, funktioniert prima und kühlt wirklich abartig runter, aber ich hab lieber alle Fenster offen [emoji2] 
Ich mag die Luft aus der Klima nicht so.


----------



## fatlace (6. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Dafür brauch man keine Super-Duper-Spezialpolitur, zumal es keine Wunderpolituren gibt  Er wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine M3-Paste verwenden (benutzt Audi auch), wenn du mir noch verrätst welche Farbe die Paste hat dann kann man unter Umständen daran erkennen was für eine das genau ist.
> 
> Ich habe sone Scheinwerfer vom A6 schon gemacht, zwei in genau 15 min. Waren nicht ganz so fertig wie die E60-Scheinwerfer, aber auch gut mitgenommen. Hab auf meine Exzenter nen Schleifpad mit 3000er Körnung genommen, angeschliffen und anschließend mit ner Hochglanzpaste rüber - fertig.



Wie ist das eigentlich nach so einer Scheinwerfer Politur, geht da nicht der UV Schutz flöten und die werden danach schneller wieder Blind?
ich würde das bei mir auch gerne machen, aber irgendwie habe ich dann immer angst das ich dann jedes Jahr wieder dran muss, und darauf habe ich kein Bock
So schlimm sehen die eig auch nicht aus, gegen Steinschlag wird das sicher nicht viel bringen oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich nach so einer Scheinwerfer Politur, geht da nicht der UV Schutz flöten und die werden danach schneller wieder Blind?
> ich würde das bei mir auch gerne machen, aber irgendwie habe ich dann immer angst das ich dann jedes Jahr wieder dran muss, und darauf habe ich kein Bock
> So schlimm sehen die eig auch nicht aus, gegen Steinschlag wird das sicher nicht viel bringen oder?



Da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

-Lackieren mit Klarlack (da bin ich kein Fan von, da der Klarlack gegen Steinschläge noch anfälliger ist)
-UV-Schutzversiegelung

Bei mir habe ich alle Steinschläge rausschleifen können


----------



## Riverna (6. Juli 2015)

Heute ist endlich mein Gewindefahrwerk für den Impreza gekommen... 
Nun kann ich bald mit den neuen Felgen fahren.


----------



## s-icon (6. Juli 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mein 15 Jähriges stellt die Klima selbstständig aus sobald das Dach offen ist(kann man aber manuell wieder zuschalten).



Bei mir läuft die Klima normal weiter.
Vorallem wird der CLK durch das fehlende IR Glas richtig heiss


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2015)

Es schadet jedenfalls nicht, ist aber natürlich bei "normalen" Außentemperaturen dann doch richtig unnötig wenn das Dach auf ist.
Eine Klimaanlage welche nicht defekt ist kannst du nicht kaputt machen indem du ihr zu viel abverlangst, die erreicht halt nur die Temperatur nicht und läuft deshalb auf Vollgas.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UslFzWrEC_4

Schnieker Sound!


----------



## Beam39 (6. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich nach so einer Scheinwerfer Politur, geht da nicht der UV Schutz flöten und die werden danach schneller wieder Blind?
> ich würde das bei mir auch gerne machen, aber irgendwie habe ich dann immer angst das ich dann jedes Jahr wieder dran muss, und darauf habe ich kein Bock
> So schlimm sehen die eig auch nicht aus, gegen Steinschlag wird das sicher nicht viel bringen oder?



So ein Gerücht gibts, ob das wahr ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Es gibt aber in diversen Foren Leute die das schon gemacht haben und schon seit geraumer Zeit ohne Probleme fahren und mal ehrlich.. So oft und stark scheint die Sonne in Deuschland nicht als das Plastik so schnell trüb werden könnte. 

Aber wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst holste dir halt ne gute Versiegelung (ne normale Lackversiegelung dürfte da vollkommen langen) und versiegelst deine Scheinwerfer, dann hat sich das erledigt


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn im Cabrio? einfach laufen lassen oder wird der da überlastet?



Man kann Klimaanlagen nicht überlasten, egal wie lange die läuft und wie groß der Temperaturunterschied ist. Aber wenn das Dach offen ist, dann würde ich die komplett ausmachen. Bringt ja eh nix, da braucht das Gebläse nicht zu pusten.
Ich denke aber das die Klimaregelung bei offenem Dach zurückgefahren wird.



kloanabua schrieb:


> Mein Mercedes W202 hat auch ne manuelle,  funktioniert prima und kühlt wirklich abartig runter, aber ich hab  lieber alle Fenster offen [emoji2]
> Ich mag die Luft aus der Klima nicht so.


W202 hat schon eine Temperaturautomatik, auch wenn auf den Drehrädern teilweise keine Gradzahlen draufstehen.(warum auch immer)



Beam39 schrieb:


> So ein Gerücht gibts, ob das wahr ist kann ich dir  leider nicht sagen. Es gibt aber in diversen Foren Leute die das schon  gemacht haben und schon seit geraumer Zeit ohne Probleme fahren und mal  ehrlich.. So oft und stark scheint die Sonne in Deuschland nicht als das  Plastik so schnell trüb werden könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um die Sonne musst du dir keine Gedanken machen, die erzeugt nur sehr wenig UV Licht. Die UV Stahlung kommt aus der Glühlampe oder dem Xenonbrenner. Nur LEDs erzeugen kein UV und auch kein IR Licht.

Halt dir einen Xenonbrenner eingeschaltet 20 Minuten lang vor das Gesicht(mit UV Schutzbrille nicht nur Sonnenbrille!!!) und du hast den Sonnenbrand deines Lebens. Das Licht aus Xenonbrennern ist nicht ungefährlich und muss gefiltert werden. Halogen Licht ist da nicht so schlimm. Am besten ist das Licht aus LEDs, weil diese nur den gewünschten Frequenzbereich emittieren. Da kommt kein schädliches Licht raus, außer du kaufst spezielle UV LEDs.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich nach so einer Scheinwerfer Politur, geht da nicht der UV Schutz flöten und die werden danach schneller wieder Blind?
> ich würde das bei mir auch gerne machen, aber irgendwie habe ich dann immer angst das ich dann jedes Jahr wieder dran muss, und darauf habe ich kein Bock
> So schlimm sehen die eig auch nicht aus, gegen Steinschlag wird das sicher nicht viel bringen oder?


Original sind die Dinger jedenfalls gegen UV beschichtet (während die Beschichtung an Schlagfestigkeit gegenüber nicht beschichtet ca. garnichts ändert).  Ob es in DE nötigst ist sei mal dahin gestellt.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Dach offen ist, dann würde ich die komplett ausmachen. Bringt ja eh nix, da braucht das Gebläse nicht zu pusten.


Wenn es richtig heiß im Auto aber draussen nicht soo heiß ist hab ich schon öfters mal Klima volle Pulle in den Fußraum gelassen und oben auf gemacht. Ist ziemlich angenehm .
Bei meinem ist das aber wie gesagt immer eine explizite Entscheidung dafür weil er standardmäßig aus macht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig heiß im Auto aber draussen nicht soo heiß ist hab ich schon öfters mal Klima volle Pulle in den Fußraum gelassen und oben auf gemacht. Ist ziemlich angenehm .
> Bei meinem ist das aber wie gesagt immer eine explizite Entscheidung dafür weil er standardmäßig aus macht.


Dann musst du aber auch mit Fenstern oben fahren, sonst bringt das eher wenig.  Ich bin mal in einer Elise mk1 mitgefahren und wenn es da richtig heiß ist und man das Gebläse auf volle Stufe anmacht, bekommt man den Staub vom Vordermann in den Innenraum gepustet, da kein Filter verbaut ist. 

Lieber nen vernünftiges geschlossenes Auto, ich sehe in Cabrios absolut keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Juli 2015)

Ich hab ******* mit unserem Bankkonto gemacht. Der XE ist bestellt. [emoji85]


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich hab ******* mit unserem Bankkonto gemacht. Der XE ist bestellt. [emoji85]


[emoji87] 
Uuuuuuuuund es ist weg


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2015)

Was hast du denn so rein gepackt? Ich komme wenn ich mal spontan ein bisschen durch den Konfigurator klicke locker auf ~8k "nötiges" Zubehör.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Um die Sonne musst du dir keine Gedanken machen, die erzeugt nur sehr wenig UV Licht. Die UV Stahlung kommt aus der Glühlampe oder dem Xenonbrenner. Nur LEDs erzeugen kein UV und auch kein IR Licht.
> 
> Halt dir einen Xenonbrenner eingeschaltet 20 Minuten lang vor das Gesicht(mit UV Schutzbrille nicht nur Sonnenbrille!!!) und du hast den Sonnenbrand deines Lebens. Das Licht aus Xenonbrennern ist nicht ungefährlich und muss gefiltert werden. Halogen Licht ist da nicht so schlimm. Am besten ist das Licht aus LEDs, weil diese nur den gewünschten Frequenzbereich emittieren. Da kommt kein schädliches Licht raus, außer du kaufst spezielle UV LEDs.



Nun erzähl mir mal, wie eine UV-Schutzschicht außen auf dem Scheinwerfer den Kunstoff vor von innen kommender UV Strahlung schützen soll


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Juli 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> [emoji87]
> Uuuuuuuuund es ist weg



Sagen wir so. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil hat sich in Luft aufgelöst, ja.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juli 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Das mit dem Konto wird noch, 15Liter zu 1,50€ und die Tanknadel ist dein Kontoauszug [emoji38]


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nun erzähl mir mal, wie eine UV-Schutzschicht außen auf dem Scheinwerfer den Kunstoff vor von innen kommender UV Strahlung schützen soll



Kunststoff reagiert mit Sauerstoff und UV Licht. Das Licht was von innen kommt geht ja durch die Linse und die Frontscheibe des Scheinwerfers durch und oxidiert die Oberfläche. Die wenigsten Scheinwerfer haben UV Filter verbaut, weil das ja Lichtleistung zieht. Und ohne Sauerstoff wird der Scheinwerfer auch nicht Gelb/blind. Fährst du auf dem Mond, brauchst du keine Schutzschicht.

Ich kann dir ja mal gerne ein Foto machen, wenn ich mal wieder einen total "verbrannten" Xenon Scheinwerfer sehe. Da brennt sich das Lichtaustrittsbild richtig von außen auf dem Kunststoff ein. Nach dem Ausschalten kann man noch richtig die Lichtaustrittsform auf dem Scheinwerfer sehen. Der Kunststoff ist in dem Bereich so zerstört, als ob da jemand eine Schablone aufgelegt hat und dann Säure draufgekippt.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Das mit dem Konto wird noch, 15Liter zu 1,50€ und die Tanknadel ist dein Kontoauszug [emoji38]



Haha ja, danke!


----------



## Riverna (6. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich hab ******* mit unserem Bankkonto gemacht. Der XE ist bestellt. [emoji85]



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sehr schönes Auto. Meiner Meinung nach die deutlich bessere Entscheidung als der Mustang den du vorher in den Raum geworden hast. 

Das Fahrwerk ist zumindestens an der Vorderachse schonmal verbaut... jetzt sehen die Bremsen total mikrig aus. Da muss ein Upgrade auf 8 Kolben und 330mm Scheiben her.  Es ist schon relativ viel Sturz... aber zum Glück weniger als ich dachte zu benötigen. Denke das ist noch gerade so im Rahmen für den "Alltag".


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Juli 2015)

Ist das Fahrwerk nicht zu hart wen es so tief eingestellt ist?


----------



## Seabound (6. Juli 2015)

Was bedeutet es eigentlich bei nem 1. BMW, wenn der hinten so ein geschwungenes S1 drauf hat? Quasi wie ein M-Logo, nur S1 hält...


----------



## Riverna (6. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ist das Fahrwerk nicht zu hart wen es so tief eingestellt ist?



Die Tiefe hat mit der Härte doch gar nichts zu tun. Die Feder bleibt doch immer gleich egal wie tief es gedreht wird. Die Härte stellt man über den Dämpfer oben selben ein, die stehen bei Stufe 5 von Stufe 31.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was bedeutet es eigentlich bei nem 1. BMW, wenn der hinten so ein geschwungenes S1 drauf hat? Quasi wie ein M-Logo, nur S1 hält...


Ich schätze, du meinst den hier:
Unser neuer BMW S1 | SchÃ¤fer Automobile - Partner fÃ¼r BMW, Ford, Hyundai in Idstein, Limburg, Weilburg, Usingen


@Riverna Ich freue mich schon auf Bilder, wenn du mit dem Fahrwerk komplett fertig bist.
Das sieht jetzt schon so schön aus.


----------



## raceandsound (7. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was bedeutet es eigentlich bei nem 1. BMW, wenn der hinten so ein geschwungenes S1 drauf hat? Quasi wie ein M-Logo, nur S1 hält...



Zuerst dachte ich an den Schnitzer ACS1, aber es dürfte bei deiner Sichtung ein Sondermodell des BMW Händlers Schaefer sein.

Tante Edith sagt, ich war mal wieder zu langsam, ich werde alt und sollte schlafen gehen...^^


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich schätze, du meinst den hier:
> Unser neuer BMW S1 | SchÃ¤fer Automobile - Partner fÃ¼r BMW, Ford, Hyundai in Idstein, Limburg, Weilburg, Usingen
> 
> 
> ...



Ah OK. Das is bei uns ja quasi nebenan. Deswegen fahren hier einige mit dem S1 Logo rum.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk ist zumindestens an der Vorderachse schonmal verbaut... jetzt sehen die Bremsen total mikrig aus. Da muss ein Upgrade auf 8 Kolben und 330mm Scheiben her.  Es ist schon relativ viel Sturz... aber zum Glück weniger als ich dachte zu benötigen. Denke das ist noch gerade so im Rahmen für den "Alltag".



Die Bremsen sind ja echt mickrig. 
Habe zum Glück vorne schon 340mm Serie.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Juli 2015)

@Seabound
Die pappen da echt ein S1-Logo drauf?

Wenn sich jemand nicht auskennt, verbindet er das irgendwie mit Audi und erwartet was ganz dolles.

Und dann ist es ein 3-Zylinder (Aber mit Fahrerlebnisschalter :kpatsch: )

Danach wird die Haube aufgemacht, das "Twinpower-Turbo" entdeckt und ab dann erzählt, man habe einen Bi-Turbo 

Oh Mann, echt schade. Da sehen die Scheinwerfer endlich vernünftig aus und nicht mehr nach Glubschi, dafür dann unter der Haube so ein Elend. 

Und vermutlich unter realistischen, Alltags-Fahrbedingungen auch nicht sparsamer, als die bisherigen 1,6 / 1,8 / 1,9 Liter Einstiegsmotorisierungen.

Wie damals beim Ford Focus 1.0 EcoBoost.

Aber BMW ist ja auf dem Weg zu mehr Gewichtsersparnis, künftig dann teilweise auch noch Frontantrieb 

@Riverna
Die Felgen sehen klasse aus 

Die Bremsscheiben wirken aber wirklich klein. Welche Größe haben die denn?
Dachte immer, Dein Modell hat ne Mehrkolbenanlage ab Werk?!

Aber zumindest sieht man die noch. Ein Arbeitskollege hatte sich mal für seinen Nissan Almera 19" mit 5 Speichen geholt, da war so ziemlich die gesamte Bremse hinter der Auflagefläche verschwunden


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Seabound
> Die pappen da echt ein S1-Logo drauf?
> 
> Wenn sich jemand nicht auskennt, verbindet er das irgendwie mit Audi und erwartet was ganz dolles.
> ...



Ich dachte auch, dass hat was mit Audi zu tun. Sieht so aus. Irgendwie aber auch nicht gut gemacht, weil das S1 einfach auf die Heckklappe geklatscht wurde. Unser Nachbarjungen fährt das S1 auf seinem BMW Spazieren.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Juli 2015)

Andererseits haben die ihr Marketingziel erreicht. Selbst hier im Forum ist nun deren "S1" verlinkt.

Ein Opel-Händler hier in der Nähe klebt immer ein kleines "4E" hinter die Modellbezeichnung und zumindest bei den ganzen Corsa und Adam bleibt das häufig dran.
Da hatte auch schonmal jemand gefragt, was für welche Motorisierung dieses 4e denn stünde.

Dabei heißt der Händler einfach nur Opel Viere


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2015)

Naja, mich als Kunden gewinnen sie damit nicht. 

Aber wenn ich ma nen McLaren F1 zu reparieren habe, weiß ich jetzt, wo ich hingehen muss...


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Juli 2015)

Soo schlecht sind die 3-Zylindermotoren nun auch wieder nicht. Damit Mutti zum Einkaufen fahren kann oder der Stöpsel ein Anfängerauto hat, mit dem er sich nicht mit 200 um einen Baum wickelt, reichen die wohl allemal.

Neuerdings ist ja sogar der 330i nur noch ein Vierzylinder. Man muss wirklich aufpassen, was man heutzutage einkauft. Bekommste nur noch Ramsch  .
BMW 3er Facelift 2015: Fahrwerk und Motoren runderneuert


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind ja echt mickrig.
> Habe zum Glück vorne schon 340mm Serie.



Die sind schon recht klein das ist richtig... ansich sind sie aber durchaus ausreichend. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Die Felgen sehen klasse aus
> 
> Die Bremsscheiben wirken aber wirklich klein. Welche Größe haben die denn?
> Dachte immer, Dein Modell hat ne Mehrkolbenanlage ab Werk?!



Das ist eine 4 Kolben Bremsanlage mit 290mm Scheiben. So klein ist das ansich gar nicht, aber durch die Felgen wirkt es halt nochmal kleiner als es sowieso schon ist.  



tsd560ti schrieb:


> @Riverna Ich freue mich schon auf Bilder, wenn du mit dem Fahrwerk komplett fertig bist.
> Das sieht jetzt schon so schön aus.



Danke, mir gefällt es bisher auch sehr gut. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute den Hobel wieder zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## Zoon (7. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie komm ich mit dem 1ser BMW gar nicht mehr klar. Sah vor dem LCI das Heck gut aus und die Front ******* ists jetzt nun genau umgekehrt.  

Und wenn das Autoaus da hinten wirklich deutlich lesbar S1 raufpappt ... sollten die aufpassen nicht das mal die Audi Anwälte nen schlechten Tag haben


----------



## aloha84 (7. Juli 2015)

So Operation "Teureres, besseres, schnelleres, dieseliges" Auto wird nochmal um 3-4 Jahre nach hinten geschoben, bzw. geändert.
Frau bekommt neue Arbeit, daher steht vermutlich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ein Umzug an, und damit fahre ICH wiederum weit weniger als jetzt.
Da mein jetziger Astra (Benziner) 15 Jahre alt ist, 285.000km runter hat und (leider) der Ölverbrauch steigt, habe ich die Befürchtung dass er nicht mehr lange macht.....davon ab knackt ab und zu ein Antrieb.
Bei einem geschätzten Restwert von 0€  würden sich die Reperaturen einfach nicht rechnen.
Naja egal, nächste Woche mache ich ne Probefahrt mit einem Astra J (2010) 1,4T (140PS) mit knapp 50tkm auf der Uhr, der kostet um die 8000€ (inkl. Winterräder) und wird, wenn er sich gut fährt, die nächsten 3-4 Jahre mein Arbeitsgerät.
Danach bekommt ihn vermutlich meine Frau als Einkaufskutsche........und ich hol mir was anderes.
Ziel ist es einfach nur die nächsten Jährchen problemlos zur Arbeit zu kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Soo schlecht sind die 3-Zylindermotoren nun auch wieder nicht. Damit Mutti zum Einkaufen fahren kann oder der Stöpsel ein Anfängerauto hat, mit dem er sich nicht mit 200 um einen Baum wickelt, reichen die wohl allemal.
> 
> Neuerdings ist ja sogar der 330i nur noch ein Vierzylinder. Man muss wirklich aufpassen, was man heutzutage einkauft. Bekommste nur noch Ramsch  .
> BMW 3er Facelift 2015: Fahrwerk und Motoren runderneuert



Ob 3,4 oder 6 Zylinder ist doch im Grunde auch egal. 200PS bleiben 200PS... 
Ich verstehe den Aufschrei der BMW Fans da eh nicht... klar ein Reihen 6 Zylinder klingt gut, aber jetzt nicht so gut das man dies unbedingt haben müsse. Gibt Autos die leben von ihrem Klang deutlich mehr als die BMW´s. Was kann ein Mustang ohne V8? Gar nichts... die Karre lebt zu 95% vom Sound.


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. Juli 2015)

Nach der Investition von ca. 30,-€ für drei neue Auspuffhaltegummis, Auspuffdichtband und Auspuffdichtmasse ist unser Kackfass (Peugeot 106, 45PS, BJ'98 mit knapp 96000km) mängelfrei durch'n TÜV gegangen.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2015)

BJ'98 und nur 96000km? Der ist ja noch wie neu!


----------



## fatlace (7. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ob 3,4 oder 6 Zylinder ist doch im Grunde auch egal. 200PS bleiben 200PS...
> Ich verstehe den Aufschrei der BMW Fans da eh nicht... klar ein Reihen 6 Zylinder klingt gut, aber jetzt nicht so gut das man dies unbedingt haben müsse. Gibt Autos die leben von ihrem Klang deutlich mehr als die BMW´s. Was kann ein Mustang ohne V8? Gar nichts... die Karre lebt zu 95% vom Sound.



Weil der R6 da einfach rein gehört.
Ist so als würde man in den WRX keine boxer mehr einbauen.
wen man die autos nicht mag kann man das natürlich nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Der Impreza wäre auch nicht besser/schlechter mit einem normalen 4 Zylinder Motor. Das gleiche ist bei BMW... 
Ich habe nie gesagt das ich BMW nicht mag, sie sind mir schlicht egal.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ob 3,4 oder 6 Zylinder ist doch im Grunde auch egal. 200PS bleiben 200PS...
> Ich verstehe den Aufschrei der BMW Fans da eh nicht... klar ein Reihen 6 Zylinder klingt gut, aber jetzt nicht so gut das man dies unbedingt haben müsse. Gibt Autos die leben von ihrem Klang deutlich mehr als die BMW´s. Was kann ein Mustang ohne V8? Gar nichts... die Karre lebt zu 95% vom Sound.



Hmm, wäre es Dir egal, wenn unter Deiner Haube statt des Boxers ein 3 oder 4 Zylinder werkeln würde?

So gesehen stimmt das eigentlich schon, außer daß ich einem 1,5 Liter Turbo mit 200 PS nicht unbedingt locker 300tkm zutraue und mich auch bei 100tkm schon schwertun würde, den zu kaufen.
Auch wenn BMW bei einigen Dingen in den letzten 10 Jahren etwas nachgelassen hat, um die Motoren brauchte man sich eigentlich bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen keine Gedanken zu machen. Aber so hochgezüchtete Dinger? Ist ja wie früher zu Fiat Uno Turbo Zeiten 

Ist BMW vielleicht egal, da die inzwischen eh mehr auf Flottenkunden und Leasingfahrzeuge bauen.

Aber vor allem werden der Reihe  alle alten Werte über Bord geworfen (ja, ich weiß, BMW ist mit Vierzylindern bekannt und berühmt geworden).

Heckantrieb ist bald weg, Sechszylinder nur noch in den Top-Modellen und auch da meist mit Turbo. Sparmaßnahmen an vielen Ecken (zB Rostvorsorge)

Die Modellbezeichnungen werden immer größer und der Hubraum schrumpft immer weiter. (der 335i wird zum 340i, ist aber nach wie vor ein 3 Liter Motor)
Gleichzeitig steigen aber die Preise gut an. 

Und dann ist es ja noch nichtmals so, daß man mit den Vierzylinder-Turbos richtig viel Sprit sparen würde. Kann bei flotter Autobahnfahrt sogar deutlich(!) mehr sein, als mit dem vergleichbaren Modell als 6-Zylinder. Irgendwo war doch letztes Jahr so ein Vergleichstest, keine Ahnung, welche Zeitschrift das war. 

Dir angebebenen Verbräuche von knapp über 6 Litern (ja ne, is klar, mit 250-300 PS starken Benzinern) sind  total unrealistisch und die tatsächlichen 8-9 Liter waren auch mit einem E46/E9x 330 Sechszylinder bei normaler Fahrweise drin.
Selbst mit einem M52-Motor (zB E36 328i), der in den Neunzigern entwickelt wurde, waren solche Verbräuche möglich.


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2015)

Ich will nicht bestreiten was Du schreibst aber es geht vor allem um so etwas: Flottenverbrauch von Mercedes-Benz Cars sinkt auf 134 g CO2/km - Effizienz-Bestwerte in allen Klassen | Media Site Mercedes-Benz Österreich > Technologie


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Juli 2015)

Ja natürlich geht es darum, anders wäre es kaum machbar, oder durch die Strafzahlungen würden die Preise noch mehr steigen.

Den Autoherstellern kann man da keinen Vorwurf machen, die müssen auch zusehen, daß die Zahlen weiterhin stimmen.

Aber es dürfte sich doch inzwischen herumgesprochen haben, daß die Downsizing-Motörchen nicht wirklich Sprit sparen und viele Maßnahmen, wie Start-Stopp und Co. entweder nur minimal Sprit einsparen, oder aber - was ich persönlich viel schlimmer finde - in der Gesamtökobilanz wesentlich schlechter dastehen.

War doch damals, als stolz der VW Lupo 3l (Verbrauch, nicht Hubraum  ) präsentiert wurde schon so. Der kleinste, normale Diesel im Lupo verbrauchte nur unwesentlich mehr, verursachte dafür aber in der Produktion weitaus weniger CO2-Ausstoss und war zudem noch deutlich günstiger.
Klar, wenn man mit so einem Ding als Vertreter 200tkm/Jahr abspult, hat es sich vielleicht gerechnet 

Retten wir die Welt oder halten den Klimawandel auf, wenn der Wagen im Stop & Go-Verkehr dank Start-Stopp ständig ausgeht (ca 1l je Stunde im Leerlauf. Ganz ehrlich, würde ich soviel stehen, würde ich aufs Fahrrad umsteigen  )?, dafür aber Batterien und Anlasser mehr gefordert werden, bzw. öfter ausgetauscht werden müssen? Da spart man im Endeffekt vielleicht beim Tanken minimal (einmal zu Fuß zum Bäcker dürfte einen größeren Einfluss haben) und irgendwo anders werden dafür unter nicht immer optimalen Bedingungen die erforderlichen Materialien gewonnen.
Die defekten Batterien werden dafür bestimmt irgendwo recycelt. In Indien oder Ghana zB  Kostengünstig durch Kinderhand über dem offenen Feuer. Aber dann kommen die wenigstens nicht alle hierher und müssen teuer auf dem Mittelmeer geretten werden 
Oder gehen auf einmal noch zur Schule und nehmen uns unsere Jobs weg. Und die Frauen :idee:
Dafür bringen sie uns Krankheiten.


Aber so ist der Zeitgeist halt. Efficient Dynamics statt Überholprestige. 

Hauptsache Umweltzonen einrichten (und dafür die "Dreckschleudern" etliche Kilometer Umweg fahren lassen. DAS hilft der Umwelt bestimmt.)
 Elektrofahrzeuge fördern wollen, aber keinen Plan haben, wie denn wirklich umweltfreundlich und bezahlbar Strom produziert werden soll und unter welchen Bedingungen gerade in Fernost dafür Batterien hergestellt werden und wie in Afrika seltene Erden gefördert werden und was hinterher mit dem Dreck passiert.

_Disclaimer:
Obiger Beitrag enthält Spuren von Sarkasmus. Anders hält man den ganzen Mist ja nicht mehr aus
_


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> BJ'98 und nur 96000km? Der ist ja noch wie neu!


Joar, das stimmt wohl.
Bin gespannt, wie lange die Kupplung noch mitmacht. Ist noch die erste.
Der Wagen wurde irgendwann im Jahr 2000 von meinen Schwiegereltern als Zweitwagen angeschafft, damit meine Frau als Fahranfängerin nicht deren VW Passat mit dem 1.9er TDI fährt.
Gleichzeitig bin ich den Peugeot als Anfänger auch gefahren. Ein paar Jahre später dann, auch als Fahranfängerin, meine Schwägerin. 
Da hat die Kupplung schon gelitten.
Ansonsten kamen mal beide Scheinwerfer neu. Der eine als Folge eines Auffahrunfalls, und der andere, weil die Höhenverstellung nicht mehr ging. Und der Bremsschlauch hinten Rechts war mal geplatzt.

Ansonsten gab's ein paar mal neue Endschalldämpfer und Reperaturrohre vom KAT zum Endschaldämpfer. Halt typisch für ein Kurzstreckenauto.
Sonst ist alles noch original.
Ok, Bremsscheiben und Klötze gab's auch mal neu.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Hmm, wäre es Dir egal, wenn unter Deiner Haube statt des Boxers ein 3 oder 4 Zylinder werkeln würde?



Mein Boxer ein 4 Zylinder.
Wenn die Leistung gleich bleibt, wäre mir die Anzahl der Zylinder total egal... die Bauform des Motors hingegen nicht unbedingt. Aber es ist ja nicht so das BMW nun V6 Motoren verbaut... sie haben einfach nur von 6 Zylinder Reihe auf 4 Zylinder Reihe umgeschwenkt. Ob Subaru nun 4 Zylinder Boxer, 6 Zylinder Boxer oder was auch immer baut, wäre mir grundsätzlich recht unwichtig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Juli 2015)

Das ist wieder so ein Thema wo diskutieren nix bringt, weil jeder anders denkt.
Für mich persönlich gehört zu stärkeren BMWs auch R6, aber das sieht halt nunmal jeder anders


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2015)

Im Endeffekt ist es aber tatsächlich total egal. Wenn die Kiste fährt wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann kann da von mir aus auch ein E-Motor drin stecken. (Ok, der Vergleich ist Banane) Aber was ich sagen wollte: Kein Mensch hängt ständig vor der offenen Motorhaube und guckt sich den tollen Reihensechszylinder an. Am Ende zählt nur, wie sich die Kiste fahren lässt.


----------



## fatlace (7. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> die Bauform des Motors hingegen nicht unbedingt



Darauf wollte ich aber hinaus
WRX ohne boxer und mit normalen Reihen 4 zylinder


----------



## XE85 (7. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Weil der R6 da einfach rein gehört.



Das sind halt leider die wenig objektiven Aussagen die man immer wieder liest wenn es um dieses Thema geht. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber es dürfte sich doch inzwischen herumgesprochen haben, daß die Downsizing-Motörchen nicht wirklich Sprit sparen_...
> _



Nun das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, wenn man mal schaut was so 180 - 250PS R6 und V8 vor 15, 20 Jahren weggeschluckt haben und was heutige 2L 4Zylinder mit dieser Leistung brauchen ist das schon um einiges weniger.

Wenn man mal vergleicht (mit spritmonitor.de): E39 530d: 7,92L/100km F10: 520d: 6,65L/100km.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ob 3,4 oder 6 Zylinder ist doch im Grunde auch egal. 200PS bleiben 200PS...
> Ich verstehe den Aufschrei der BMW Fans da eh nicht... klar ein Reihen 6 Zylinder klingt gut, aber jetzt nicht so gut das man dies unbedingt haben müsse. Gibt Autos die leben von ihrem Klang deutlich mehr als die BMW´s. Was kann ein Mustang ohne V8? Gar nichts... die Karre lebt zu 95% vom Sound.



Naja, meinen 335i hätte ich mit Sicherheit nicht gekauft, wenn er nur einen 4 Zylinder hätte. Kunden, die so viel Geld für ein Sportcoupe ausgeben, werden schon auf den Motor achten. Der Unterschied ist schon sehr stark zu spüren. Erstens in der Laufruhe, egal in welchem Drehzahlbereich, dazu noch der Klang und eine perfekte Leistungsentfaltung, da der Motor eben nur leicht aufgeladen ist.
Nur um ~2l weniger zu verbrauchen, werde ich mir z.B. keinen 4 Zylinder mehr an's Bein binden. 
Der Unterschied fällt am Jahresende kostenmäßig eh nicht groß auf.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Also mein 2,8L V6 hat locker 3 Liter mehr verbraucht, als mein jetziger 2L R4 Turbo.
Prinzipiell hat sich der Verbrauch der Turbo Benziner gesenkt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, meinen 335i hätte ich mit Sicherheit nicht gekauft, wenn er nur einen 4 Zylinder hätte. Kunden, die so viel Geld für ein Sportcoupe ausgeben, werden schon auf den Motor achten. Der Unterschied ist schon sehr stark zu spüren. Erstens in der Laufruhe, egal in welchem Drehzahlbereich, dazu noch der Klang und eine perfekte Leistungsentfaltung, da der Motor eben nur leicht aufgeladen ist.
> Nur um ~2l weniger zu verbrauchen, werde ich mir z.B. keinen 4 Zylinder mehr an's Bein binden.
> Der Unterschied fällt am Jahresende kostenmäßig eh nicht groß auf.



Und wenn es ein 4 Zylinder mit richtig dicker Turbina ist der 600PS+ macht? 

...gibt demnächst eh nur noch Öko Autos, die Blumen aus dem Auspuff pusten.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, meinen 335i hätte ich mit Sicherheit nicht gekauft, wenn er nur einen 4 Zylinder hätte. Kunden, die so viel Geld für ein Sportcoupe ausgeben, werden schon auf den Motor achten. Der Unterschied ist schon sehr stark zu spüren. Erstens in der Laufruhe, egal in welchem Drehzahlbereich, dazu noch der Klang und eine perfekte Leistungsentfaltung, da der Motor eben nur leicht aufgeladen ist.
> Nur um ~2l weniger zu verbrauchen, werde ich mir z.B. keinen 4 Zylinder mehr an's Bein binden.
> Der Unterschied fällt am Jahresende kostenmäßig eh nicht groß auf.



Die 4 Zylinder von BMW sind doch schon extrem Laufruhig. Ich kann dem Hype um die R6 von BMW nichts abgewinnen... im Gegenteil ich finde die 4 Zylinder von BMW besser als die Konkurrenz und die R6 von BMW schlechter als teilweise andere Hersteller. Mittlerweile bauen nur noch wenige Hersteller R6 Zylinder wobei mir spontan ausser BMW gerade gar keiner mehr einfällt... da ist es klar das sie mittlerweile die besten sind. Aber zu E36/E46 Zeiten sah das ganz anders aus. Darum finde ich sie einfach überbewertet. 

Wenn ich vor der Wahl stehen würde ob R6 oder R4 würde ich natürlich auch den R6 nehmen... aber wenn es mein Wunschauto nur noch als R4 geben würde, wäre das auch kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Juli 2015)

Für dich wäre ein Impreza ohne Boxer auch nichts, und so ists halt für BMW R6 Fans.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Du willst jetzt allen ernstes einen Subaru ohne Boxer mit einem BMW ohne R6 vergleichen? Mach dich doch bitte nicht lächerlich...
Ausserdem geht es beim BMW nur um die Anzahl der Zylinder und die ist mir wie ich schon gesagt habe total egal.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Hype um die R6 von BMW nichts abgewinnen...





Riverna schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt allen ernstes einen Subaru ohne Boxer mit einem BMW ohne R6 vergleichen? Mach dich doch bitte nicht lächerlich...



Lol, den BMW R6 Fans soll es egal sein, aber ein Subi ohne Boxer grenzt bei dir fast an Majestätsbeleidigung?
Man mag es kaum glauben, es gab Subis ohne Boxer und ohne Allrad
Beim 911er haben am Anfang auch alle über nen wassergekühlten Motor gemeckert, jetzt interessiert das keinen mehr.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

BMW definitiert sich also nur über den Motor so wie es ein Impreza macht... ok wusste nicht das BMW so schlechte Autos baut. Dann habe ich nichts gesagt...


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Juli 2015)

Genau das ist das eben für R6 Fans.

Von einer Definition über Motor hab ich bei nem Impreza noch nie was gehört.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der BMW definitiert sich also nur über den Motor so wie es ein Impreza macht... ok wusste nicht das BMW so schlechte Autos baut.



Also ist der Impreza ein schlechtes Auto und nur der Motor ist gut?


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Von einer Definition über Motor hab ich bei nem Impreza noch nie was gehört.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ist der Impreza ein schlechtes Auto und nur der Motor ist gut?



Selbstverständlich... der Impreza lebt vom Boxer Sound und vom Allrad. Viel mehr kann das Auto nicht... ich dachte bisher immer BMW hat mehr zu bieten als ein R6 Zylinder. Aber scheinbar nicht wenn man den Aufschrei hier beobachtet.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Juli 2015)

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen was bei dem Impreza an dem Boxer so toll ist.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch auch dein gutes Recht...


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Du weisst schon, dass es noch eine Impreza Welt abseits der WRX Modelle gibt?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2015)

Und was haben sie alle gemeinsam? 
Richtig: Boxer und Allrad!


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Ja, aber der Impreza reduziert sich nicht nur auf die beiden Dinge.
Oder glaubst du wirklich, das sich eine Familie einen Impreza nur wegen Boxer und Allrad holt?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube durchaus dass der Hauptteil der Subarufahrer die mindestens auch wegen Allrad kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Kommt aber auch auf den Subaru an.
Ein Forester macht im Wald richtig Spass, aber auf der Strasse ist ein Impreza wesentlich besser.
Zumal der Kundenservice bei Subaru sehr gut ist, jedenfalls der den ich kenne.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, ein Subaru ohne Boxer und Allrad wäre ein Auto was in der Masse untergeht... aber scheinbar kann BMW auch nur R6 bauen sonst nichts. Jedenfalls wird das hier so hingestellt und dann muss das auch stimmen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die 4 Zylinder von BMW sind doch schon extrem Laufruhig. Ich kann dem Hype um die R6 von BMW nichts abgewinnen... im Gegenteil ich finde die 4 Zylinder von BMW besser als die Konkurrenz und die R6 von BMW schlechter als teilweise andere Hersteller. Mittlerweile bauen nur noch wenige Hersteller R6 Zylinder wobei mir spontan ausser BMW gerade gar keiner mehr einfällt... da ist es klar das sie mittlerweile die besten sind. Aber zu E36/E46 Zeiten sah das ganz anders aus. Darum finde ich sie einfach überbewertet.
> 
> Wenn ich vor der Wahl stehen würde ob R6 oder R4 würde ich natürlich auch den R6 nehmen... aber wenn es mein Wunschauto nur noch als R4 geben würde, wäre das auch kein Weltuntergang.



Natürlich sind die 4 Zylinder auch gut und oft besser als die Konkurrenz.
Die sind den 6 Zylindern aber immer noch deutlich unterlegen und der geringfügig niedrigere Verbrauch reißt es mMn nicht raus.
Und gerade die neueren 6 Zylinder sind den neuen 4 Zylindern in Sachen Charakter um Welten überlegen. Und das wirkt sich dann eben auch auf's Fahrzeug aus.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also mein 2,8L V6 hat locker 3 Liter mehr verbraucht, als mein jetziger 2L R4 Turbo.
> Prinzipiell hat sich der Verbrauch der Turbo Benziner gesenkt.



Das ist dann wahrscheinlich auch ein Schluckspecht 
Und du musst auch das Alter/den Technologiestand bedenken.
Die gängigen BMW 6 Zylinder, ob älter oder neuer, sind eigentlich alle relativ sparsam, Säufer gibt es da eher selten.
Wie das bei anderen Herstellern ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt ich würde auch eher einen R6 nehmen als einen R4 wenn ich vor der Wahl stehen würde. Aber ein Weltuntergang ist das Downsizing in diesem Fall meiner Meinung nach nicht. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung die niemand teilen muss... da muss jetzt auch keiner mit dem ollen Gelaber von wegen Boxer Motor ankommen... von mir aus kann Subaru auch demnächst 2.5L R6 Zylinder mit Turbo verbauen. Dann aber bitte als Neuauflage vom RB26 oder 2JZ


----------



## Beam39 (7. Juli 2015)

Also ich weiß ja nicht aber, ich möchte auf den 4 Zylinder Klang gänzlich verzichten, besonders in größeren Autos.  Das klingt einfach nur ******** und passt absolut nicht zu einem 5er oder Ähnlichem. Was für ein komischer Moment wenn man so nen schönen F10 mit M-Paket sieht und dann hört man den 4 Zylinder dadrunter orgeln und kotzen, das zerstört das Gesamtbild des Fahrzeuges.

Klar haben die Downsizing-Motoren alle Dampf und gehen genauso gut, aber es bleiben halt Luftpumpen die eben Geräusche wie Luftpumpen erzeugen, und das will ich in meinen Autos nicht hören.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juli 2015)

Für einen geilen Klang braucht man aber was anderes als das blechernde Gejaule vom R6... dann braucht man schon den V8 von BMW. Also Klangtechnisch ist der R6 ja nun wirklich kein Meisterstück. Wenn man da mal den RB26 oder 2JZ als Vergleich nimmt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Über Klang brauchen wir glaube ich garnicht diskutieren, da hat jeder andere Vorlieben.
Genauso wie beim Motor kommst du da auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Vor allem weil Motor und Klang doch sehr zusammen hängen.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

Das ist sowieso lustig. Hört oder fährt man einen Sechszylinder, dann will man zur 4 eigentlich nicht zurück. Hat man dann mal 8 unter der Haube, merkt man, dass es noch viel geiler geht. Zwischen 8, 10 und 12 is die Präferenz dann wirklich bei jedem anders.
Für mich ist wichtig, dass ich den Turbolader nicht irgendwann zu hören bekomme. Mag ich überhaupt nicht. Sauger bis zum bitteren Ende!

Jetzt nochma zum Vergleich die W16 des Bentley angehört... Ok, der frisst alles!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Für mich ist wichtig, dass ich den Turbolader nicht irgendwann zu hören bekomme. Mag ich überhaupt nicht. Sauger bis zum bitteren Ende!



Für mich muss der Turbo, in meinem Fall die Turbos, immer etwas zu hören sein. Ich stehe total auf den Klang


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juli 2015)

Bei unserem alten Dieselpassat ist das super. 
Aus 150 Metern Entfernung hört man richtig laut das Nageln des Motors, aber wenn man durch einen Tunnel oder an Häusern vorbei fährt hört man jedes mal den Turbo hochziehen, im Gegensatz zu den neueren 2,0TDIs von meinem Onkel 

@thunderofhate Haben die Bentleys nicht maximal W12 Motoren verbaut?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich finde das Geräusch toll, wenn der überschüssige Ladedruck abgebaut wird.
Und natürlich 5ender.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> @thunderofhate Haben die Bentleys nicht maximal W12 Motoren verbaut?


Wusste direkt, dass da etwas nicht stimmt, aber kam einfach nicht drauf... Wohl schon zu spät.
Ich meinte natürlich den Bugatti Veyron. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5_AKjDdqaU

Da denkt jemand, er hat n krasses Auto und dann versaut einem der Veyron sowieso alles.


----------



## -sori- (8. Juli 2015)

Hör mal einem Agera R zu. 😍


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wusste direkt, dass da etwas nicht stimmt, aber kam einfach nicht drauf... Wohl schon zu spät.
> Ich meinte natürlich den Bugatti Veyron.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5_AKjDdqaU
> ...



Bis dann jemand ankommt und den Porsche hat 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKW_3cYItac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bis dann jemand ankommt und den Porsche hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut. Das ist aber jenseits der Serie.
Wegen des Veyrons reißt sich halt jeder die Augen aus dem Kopf. Sein Fahrwerk wird mit Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 300 auch wesentlich besser zurecht kommen.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Juli 2015)

Veyron....die lahme krücke.
Der neue Benchmark ist der --> One:1 - Koenigsegg | Koenigsegg


----------



## XE85 (8. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die 4 Zylinder auch gut und oft besser als die Konkurrenz.
> Die sind den 6 Zylindern aber immer noch deutlich unterlegen und der geringfügig niedrigere Verbrauch reißt es mMn nicht raus.



Inwifern sind sie überlegen? Aber bitte keine subjektiven Dinge wie Sound, sondern objektive.


----------



## Flybarless (8. Juli 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Inwifern sind sie überlegen? Aber bitte keine subjektiven Dinge wie Sound, sondern objektive.


Zb. Kann ich meinen R6 schon knapp über Leerlaufdrehzahl unter Volllast beschleunigen ohne das der Motor dabei brummig wird oder sonst wie gequaehlt klingt. Dadurch muss ich auch im 5 oder 6 Gang in der Stadt nicht runterschalten wenn ich mal über holen muss oder eine Steigung kommt. Das geht so schön mit keinem (Turbo) r4 in der Leistungsklasse den ich kenne. Egal ob Benzin oder Diesel.


----------



## XE85 (8. Juli 2015)

Naja, hier kommt ja schon wieder "Klang" vor in deiner Aussage, dass ein 4Zylinder mit kleinerem Hubraum und höherer Aufladung anders klingt ist klar. Ja, das mag so sein und manchem mag es nicht gefallen, das ist aber kein objektiver Nachteil.

Und wie kommst du drauf das man bei einem 4 Zylinder an Steigungen runterschalten müsste, bei einem 6 Zylinder gleicher Leistung aber nicht? Warum sollte das so sein?


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2015)

Das ist natürlich extrem wichtig... also für mich ist das mal absolut kein Argument. 
Dies kann ich ohne Probleme auch mit dem V6 (2.5L 170PS) im Mazda machen und mit dem Subi (2L ~ 270PS) nicht. Ist der Mazda Motor nun dadurch der bessere Motor?


----------



## Flybarless (8. Juli 2015)

Ich schalte egal bei welchem Auto runter wenn ich ihm Volllast abverlangen muss bei kleinen Drehzahlen wenn ansonsten der Motor das Brummen anfängt und sich total gestresst anhört. Die Frage vor meinem Posting lautete welchen objektiven Vorteil so ein R6 gegenüber einen R4 hat. Und das ist ein objektiver Vorteil wenn ich dadurch Schaltfauler rumbummeln kann. Ich habe damit nicht gesagt das mein Motor damit der beste der Welt ist. Hat nur bessere Manieren wie die 4 Zylinder die ich kenne...


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Juli 2015)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Zb. Kann ich meinen R6 schon knapp über Leerlaufdrehzahl unter Volllast beschleunigen ohne das der Motor dabei brummig wird oder sonst wie gequaehlt klingt. Dadurch muss ich auch im 5 oder 6 Gang in der Stadt nicht runterschalten wenn ich mal über holen muss oder eine Steigung kommt. Das geht so schön mit keinem (Turbo) r4 in der Leistungsklasse den ich kenne. Egal ob Benzin oder Diesel.



Das hat aber nix mit Reihensechszylinder zu tun, sondern eher damit, wo der Motor das maximale Drehmoment zur Verfügung stellen kann.

Bei 16 Ventilmotoren geht das Drehmoment halt erst zwischen 3000 bis 3500U/Min. wirklich hoch.
Bei nem ollen 8 Ventiler sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus. Da ging das schon zwischen 2000 bis 2500U/Min. los.
Dann gibt's auch noch die 12 Ventiler. 
Da fängt das Drehmoment irgendwo zwischen 2500 und 3000U/Min. hoch.

Zudem kommt dann auch noch die Bauweise des Kurbelantriebs dazu. Langhuber oder Kurzhuber.

Ausserdem gilt auch immer noch die Regel:
Viel Hubraum + wenig Leistung (kW) = viel Drehmoment, und umgekehrt.

Zusätzlich gibt's dann auch noch Motoren mit ner variablen Nockenwellensteuerung. 
Beispiel am Ford Puma:
1,7 Liter Hubraum, 16V mit 92kW/125PS.

Das maximale Drehmoment von 157Nm lag dank der variablen Einlassnockenwelle schon bei 2000U/Min. an, und wurde bis 4500U/Min. gehalten.
Leider sind diese Verstellungen ziemlich anfällig und gehen gerne kaputt. Daher verzichten viele Hersteller darauf.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich hab das volle Drehmoment schon bei 1500 1/min, kann auch ganz gemütlich im 5/6 Gang in der Stadt fahren.


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2015)

Was fährst Du? Nen LKW?


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Juli 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Inwifern sind sie überlegen? Aber bitte keine subjektiven Dinge wie Sound, sondern objektive.


Bei gleichem Hubraum würde mir Haltbarkeit einfallen.

Zum Thema niedrige Drehzahlen: Bei aufgeladenen Direkteinspritzern kann es zu Superklopfen kommen, wenn unter 2000Upm Volllast erzeugt wird.


----------



## XE85 (8. Juli 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bei gleichem Hubraum würde mir Haltbarkeit einfallen.



Gibts da konkrete Studien? Meistens liest man nur "Einem 4 Zylinder würde ich keine 200t zutrauen".



Flybarless schrieb:


> .. und sich total gestresst *anhört*. Die Frage  vor meinem Posting lautete welchen objektiven Vorteil so ein R6  gegenüber einen R4 hat. Und das ist ein objektiver Vorteil wenn ich  dadurch Schaltfauler rumbummeln kann.



Nein, es ist kein objetiver Vorteil wenn du eine andere Schaltstratgie fährst nur damit sich ein Motor nicht so anhört wie er sich nunmal unter Last, in einem gewissen Drehzahlbereich, anhört.

Man müsste hier mal eine Test machen wo die Personen einen schalldichten Köpfhörer bekommen damit sie den Klang des Motors nicht hören - und dann sollen sie baugleiche Fahrzeuge mit unterschiedlichen Motoren durch eine Fahrt beurteilen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2015)

Warum sollte ein 6 Zylinder länger halten als ein 4 Zylinder?  Das ist doch völliger Quatsch... genau so wie Hubraum gar nichts über die Langlebigkeit aussagt. Keine Ahnung wer mal diesen Quatsch in die Welt gesetzt hat, es ist aber schlicht und ergreifend falsch.  Technisch gesehen hat ein 6 Zylinder keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegen über einem 4 Zylinder. Ein 2L R6 Zylinder ist auch nicht besser oder schlechter als ein 2L R4 Zylinder... wie "toll" der 2L R6 aus dem E36 sollte bekannt sein. Kann mir niemand sagen das der einem 2L R4 überlegen ist. Natürlich kann man einen 2.8L/3.0L R6 nicht mit einem 2L R4 Zylinder vergleichen. Und viele 4 Zylinder mit 3L Hubraum gibt es als Benchmark dann halt auch nicht. Turbo und Sauger kann man ebenfalls nicht vergleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

Nö, warum?
2L Turbo Benziner.


----------



## kloanabua (8. Juli 2015)

Ich gehör demnächst auch zu den R6 Fahrern. [emoji2] 
Such grad entweder nach nem Mercedes 190 2,6E,
Mercedes W124 300E oder 300 TD. [emoji2] 
Verbrauch etc. is mir Schnuppe, ich fahr die Autos weil sie mir Spaß machen und robust sind. [emoji2]


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bei gleichem Hubraum würde mir Haltbarkeit einfallen.
> 
> Zum Thema niedrige Drehzahlen: Bei aufgeladenen Direkteinspritzern kann es zu Superklopfen kommen, wenn unter 2000Upm Volllast erzeugt wird.


So einen Superunsinn hab ich selten gelesen. 

Alle Direkteinspritzer haben Klopfregelung. Da klopft nix und der Motor zerstört sich auch nicht selber.

Klopfregelung gibt es bestimmt schon 20 Jahre an allen Motoren.


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2015)

Minimum 20 Jahre... selbst mein alter SR20 (entwickelt 1989) hatte schon eine Klopfreglung. Vorallem was soll ein Superklopfen sein?


----------



## taks (8. Juli 2015)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Ich gehör demnächst auch zu den R6 Fahrern. [emoji2]
> Such grad entweder nach nem Mercedes 190 2,6E,
> Mercedes W124 300E oder 300 TD. [emoji2]
> Verbrauch etc. is mir Schnuppe, ich fahr die Autos weil sie mir Spaß machen und robust sind. [emoji2]



Ich schau mir gerade die 250CEs an


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juli 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Inwifern sind sie überlegen? Aber bitte keine subjektiven Dinge wie Sound, sondern objektive.



Motorlauf, Schwingungen/Vibrationen z.B.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Juli 2015)

Aufgrund von Kaltverformung bin ich jetzt auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen PKW.

Da hier ja einige Leute rumlungern, die sich ein wenig auskennen. Was haltet ihr preislich von einem 325i e46 mit folgender Ausstattung:



BMW 325i Limousine mit 192 PS 
II.Hand 
lückenlos Scheckheft gepflegt von der Vertragswerkstatt BMW 
letzte Inspektion war bei 119 754 KM am 04.02.2014 
gepflegter Zustand 
Euro 4 mit Grüne Umweltplakette 
Klimaautomatik 
*Xenon-Scheinwerfer* 
Sitzheizung für Fahrer + Beifahrer 
Multifunktionslenkrad 
*Park-Distance-Control ( P.D.C )* 
Tempomat 
Regensensor 
Lichtautomatik 
Bordcomputer 
Zentralverriegelung mit Funkfernbedienung 
elektrische Fensterheber 
elektrische Spiegel 
elektrische Wegfahrsperre 
4x Sommerreifen auf Alufelgen original von BMW 
4x Winterreifen auf Stahlfelgen 
Radio-CD 
Airbags 
A.B.S 
D.S.C 
Mittelarmlehne 
Servolenkung 
Nebelscheinwerfer 
individual weisse Blinkleuchten 
3.Bremsleuchte 

für 5900 vhb. 

Mein absolutes Limit wären allerdings 5 glatt. Meint ihr das wäre für beide Seiten ein fairer Deal ? 

Das Auto ist Scheckheftgepflegt und hat 130k gelaufen. Lt. Verkäufer in gutem Zustand, muss ich selber noch live angucken ^^

Ich denke mal der Verkäufer wird den deutlich unter 5 gekauft haben... was habt ihr denn so für Erfahrungen wie viel meistens geht ?


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juli 2015)

Wenn du Jean Pierre heißt, dann geht einiges


----------



## marvinj (8. Juli 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn du Jean Pierre heißt, dann geht einiges



Wenn du Jean Pierre heißt, dann fährste M4


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juli 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Wenn du Jean Pierre heißt, dann fährste M4



Wenn du Jean Pierre heißt, dann gehst du auch mal für andere Leute Autos kaufen 


...


Oh Gott, hoffentlich wird das kein Running Gag...


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Motorlauf, Schwingungen/Vibrationen z.B.



Da habe ich lieber nen 5ender, dieses seidenweiche ist nicht für mich.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2015)

In Zeiten von Computer optimierten Ausgleichswellen wird das Thema Schwingungen/Vibrationen eh immer weiter von der Zylinderzahl getrennt.
Bleibt Klang, aber da mögen die meisten ja ungerade Zylinderzahlen(3 klingt nicht soo viel Anders wie 5) und ungünstige Zündfolgen(Ami V8).


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da habe ich lieber nen 5ender, dieses seidenweiche ist nicht für mich.



5 Zylinder an die Macht! Gibt es was besseres? Nein, gibt es nicht. Ich hätte die Tage fast nen S2 gekauft... 1 Mal in Leben muss man so einen Motor besessen haben. Der ist magisch!



Olstyle schrieb:


> In Zeiten von Computer optimierten  Ausgleichswellen wird das Thema Schwingungen/Vibrationen eh immer weiter  von der Zylinderzahl getrennt.
> Bleibt Klang, aber da mögen die meisten ja ungerade Zylinderzahlen(3  klingt nicht soo viel Anders wie 5) und ungünstige Zündfolgen(Ami  V8).


5 klingt nicht anders als 3? Schäm dich! In die Ecke und nachsitzen(hören)!


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

3 klingen ne ganze Ecke anders als 5.
Wenn ich dann doch mal im Lotto gewinne, kann ich mir auch mal wieder nen 5ender leisten.
Bin jahrelang nur 5ender gefahren und ich vermisse den schon sehr.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2015)

So richtig hören tue ich meinen nur wenn er an mir vorbei fährt. Ich hab es aber lieber wenn ich drin sitze und damit interessiert mich der Klang nicht soo sehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Minimum 20 Jahre... selbst mein alter SR20  (entwickelt 1989) hatte schon eine Klopfreglung. Vorallem was soll ein  Superklopfen sein?


Wenn du Superkraftstoff im Diesel fährst oder so.  Keine Ahnung, wer sich diesen bescheuerten Begriff ausgedacht hat. "Superklopfen" ist nix weiteres als ne stinknormale Frühzündung. Der Begriff "Klopfen" hat denen bei Motortalk wohl nicht mehr ausgereicht.

So wie die meisten ihre Autos jahrelang unter 1500rpm betreiben, ist das wohl ein relativ weit verbreitetes Problem. Denn wenn man dann doch mal das Gas ganz durchdrückt macht der Motor halt mal ein wenig klinge-di-kling.  Wenn dann der Programmierer das Kennfeld ein wenig zu scharf gestaltet hat bis die MIL angeht, dann steht die Kiste in der Werkstatt und es wird die große unnötige Reparatur gemacht. Bis die Leute dann aus dem Forum erfahren, das es vollkommen ausreichend ist mal 200km Vollgas zu fahren.




Olstyle schrieb:


> So richtig hören tue ich meinen nur wenn er an  mir vorbei fährt. Ich hab es aber lieber wenn ich drin sitze und damit  interessiert mich der Klang nicht soo sehr.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UV3OSDJvCLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCrmeSMMNgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



5 vs 3 Zylinder. Ich glaube der Sieger ist klar.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

Wobei Sauger 5ender noch besser klingen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2015)

Neeeeeee


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2015)

Also für mich klingt da der Turbo unterschiedlich, nicht unbedingt der Motor.


----------



## Exception (8. Juli 2015)

Und wie die besser klingen. Ein Dreizylinder klingt eher wie ein V6,  ist ja auch ein halber. 
Ein Fünfzylinder ist was ganz anderes. Aber auch den kann man klanglich langweilig machen,  z.b. im  Volvo V70. Mein zweites eigenes Auto, ein Audi 90 hatte da noch etwas mehr Sound zu bieten.

Der RS3 Sportback wäre auch ein sehr interessantes Auto für mich. Es juckt schon...


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Neeeeeee



Schon mal nen KV mit Metallluftfilterkasten vom Uri gehört?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juli 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Und wie die besser klingen. Ein Dreizylinder klingt eher wie ein V6,  ist ja auch ein halber.
> Ein Fünfzylinder ist was ganz anderes. Aber auch den kann man klanglich langweilig machen,  z.b. im  Volvo V70. Mein zweites eigenes Auto, ein Audi 90 hatte da noch etwas mehr Sound zu bieten.



Nicht ganz richtig.
Ein 3 Zylinder ist ein halber R6, da der R6 aus zwei gespiegelten 3 Zylindern besteht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Juli 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn du Jean Pierre heißt, dann geht einiges



Es ging mir mehr um die Preiseinschätzung an sich. Mit dem Verhandeln selbst hab ich weniger Probleme. 
kenne mich halt nur nicht bei den Dingern aus, wo die wirklich preislich liegen.
Im Internet gibt es halt immer nur mal die und mal die aussage.... 
Dachte mir nur wenn hier vllt so BMW verrückte rumlaufen, dass die mir mehr zu sagen können.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. Juli 2015)

Hast du auch bilder?
Dan werden sie dir mehr sagen können.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein 6 Zylinder länger halten als ein 4 Zylinder?   Das ist doch völliger Quatsch... genau so wie Hubraum gar nichts über  die Langlebigkeit aussagt.


Ich hatte geschrieben "bei gleichem Hubraum". Wenn man Leistung X bei Hubraum Y hat, müssten, wegen der Materialbelastung, mehr Zylinder längere Haltbarkeit ermöglichen. X und Y sollten dabei in einem gewissen Rahmen sein.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So einen Superunsinn hab ich selten gelesen.
> 
> Alle Direkteinspritzer haben Klopfregelung. Da klopft nix und der Motor zerstört sich auch nicht selber.
> 
> Klopfregelung gibt es bestimmt schon 20 Jahre an allen Motoren.


Was hälst du dann von folgendem Artikel? Wissenschaftler wollen das Klopfen entrÃ¤tselt haben und versprechen noch hÃ¶here Effizienz | heise Autos


----------



## Verminaard (8. Juli 2015)

Bin mal gespannt wann wir uns vernünftig über E-Motoren unterhalten können, und Motoren mit turbo, Zylinder usw der Vergangenheit angehören.

Ich find jetzt schon das surren und die drehmomententfaltung eines tesla s etwas spannender als irgendwelche herkoemmlichen Motoren.


Wobei letztens in düsseldorf fuhr ein lamborghini aventador in weiss, faherin eine unglaublich attraktive Blondine mittleren Alters, natürlich offen direkt an mir vorbei. Die geraeuschkulisse des sanften beschleunigen hatte mich etwas in den Bann gezogen. Hab mich da glatt 2x verliebt.....


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Hast du auch bilder?
> Dan werden sie dir mehr sagen können.



BMW 325i KLIMATR XENON PDC SHZ II.HAND SCHECKHEFT als Limousine in MÃ¼nchen


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Ein Dreizylinder klingt eher wie ein V6,


Bitte was?  Ich hoffe das war nun ein Witz, ein 3 Zylinder klingt alles aber ganz bestimmt nicht ähnlich einem V6.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich müssten ja Vier- oder Dreizylinder am haltbarsten sein. Umso mehr Zylinder, umso mehr Teile im Motor, mehr Reibung und Leistung, also auch mehr Belastung. Vierzylinder drehen in der Regel ja kaum über 6 K. Auch noch so ein Punkt. Neben irgendwelchen Wirbelkammer-Uraltdieseln, würde ich als Haltbarkeitsmeister auf nen nullachtfufzehn Grauguß-Vierzylinder mit ca. 80 PS tippen. Besser geht nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2015)

...bin grade mal nen Audi neuS1 gefahren.  Power Oversteer im 1., 2. und 3. Gang im nassen.  Die Bremse ist allerdings mal wieder viel zu klein geraten. Fahrwerk ist gut, ziemlich straff und für ein Serienwagen ziemlich anständige Stabis. ESP ist im eingeschalteten Zustand extrem vorsichtig. Das lässt quasi nix zu und nimmt einem lange die Leistung weg. Aber alles in allen nen richtig flotter Kleinwagen. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß!



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was hälst du dann von folgendem Artikel? Wissenschaftler wollen das Klopfen entrÃ¤tselt haben und versprechen noch hÃ¶here Effizienz | heise Autos


Und in dem Artikel ist es auch richtig beschrieben. Der Fahrer ist daran schuld, weil der den Motor komplett mit Ablagerungen zusetzt mit extrem langsamer Fahrweise. Und wenn dann der Motor 2 oder 3 mal ruckelt, dann muss man halt mal wieder das Gaspedal betätigen und nicht immer knapp über Leerlauf schalten. Meine Güte früher haben Autos auch mal zwischendurch einen kleinen Ruck gemacht und keiner hat so einen Aufschrei gemacht. Das ist nunmal der Preis für sauberes Abgas.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon mal nen KV mit Metallluftfilterkasten vom Uri gehört?


Ne aber ich finde es gibt nichts schöneres als nen laut zischenden Turbo zum Klang eines 5 Zylinders.  Saugmotoren sind sicherlich auch nicht schlecht aber das gewisse Extra fehlt mir da einfach.



Seabound schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten ja Vier- oder Dreizylinder am  haltbarsten sein. Umso mehr Zylinder, umso mehr Teile im Motor, mehr  Reibung und Leistung, also auch mehr Belastung. Vierzylinder drehen in  der Regel ja kaum über 6 K. Auch noch so ein Punkt. Neben irgendwelchen  Wirbelkammer-Uraltdieseln, würde ich als Haltbarkeitsmeister auf nen  nullachtfufzehn Grauguß-Vierzylinder mit ca. 80 PS tippen. Besser geht  nicht.


Taxis haben auch fast alle 4 Zylinder und fahren mit einem Motor 600tkm. Ist vollkomener Bullshit das 4 Zylinder nicht halten. Wir haben sogar schon om651 also quasi "super hochgezüchtete" "moderne" "downsizing" Motoren mit 500tkm auf der Uhr. Und Taxis werden deutlich härter gefahren als das ein 0815 Fahrer je machen würde.


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2015)

So Fahrwerk und Felgen sind montiert, wegen der Höhe muss ich gucken. Eventuell geht es noch einen tick weiter runter... aber das wird sich zeigen. Mir ist Sportlichkeit lieber als die letzten paar Milimeter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2015)

Ich würd den so lassen wie er ist. 

Sind das Zusatz-Fernscheinwerfer?


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2015)

Das sind die ganz normalen NSW... wie gesagt viel weiter runter soll er nicht. Mal sehen... erstmal paar Kilometer fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juli 2015)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> BMW 325i KLIMATR XENON PDC SHZ II.HAND SCHECKHEFT als Limousine in München



Preislich geht's, hat allerdings eine ganz magere Ausstattung.


----------



## kloanabua (8. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> So Fahrwerk und Felgen sind montiert, wegen der Höhe muss ich gucken. Eventuell geht es noch einen tick weiter runter... aber das wird sich zeigen. Mir ist Sportlichkeit lieber als die letzten paar Milimeter.



Mir wär er so schon zu tief. Ich glaub ich würd mit nem Impreza übern Feldweg in die Arbeit düsen


----------



## thunderofhate (8. Juli 2015)

@ Riverna
Die Farbe ist echt schick! Sieht man nicht mehr oft. Kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, als die noch BMWs oder Jaguars vorbehalten war. 


Habe mir eben mal nen C 350 Coupe und nen SLK 350 zusammengestellt. 59.000€ bzw 65.000€.
Bei Porsche gäbs in der gleichen Preisklasse nur einen nackten Cayman S. Sagt mir nicht so zu.
Außerdem ist da noch der 435i Coupé, aber vom Aussehen her gefällt mir Mercedes deutlich besser.

Schade, dass das noch 4-5 Jahre in der Zukunft liegt. Ich fange jetzt schon an zu sabbern, wenn ich mir die Wagen anschaue.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Preislich geht's, hat allerdings eine ganz magere Ausstattung.



magere Ausstattung ? 
Dann muss ich mir wohl nochmal die Ausstattungsliste durchsehen. Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, bis auf die Fensterheber hinten, schiebedach, navi und leder fehlt ihm nix. Aber Ausstattungstechnisch hat er eigentlich alles was mir wichtig is.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2015)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Mir wär er so schon zu tief. Ich glaub ich würd mit nem Impreza übern Feldweg in die Arbeit düsen



Dafür wäre mir das Auto irgendwie zu schade ... aber so tief ist er gar nicht. Bin da durch meine beiden Nissans ganz anderes gewohnt... wurde heute schon von einem Kumpel gefragt ob ich alt werde oder wieso der Hocker so hoch ist. 



thunderofhate schrieb:


> @ Riverna
> Die Farbe ist echt schick! Sieht man nicht mehr oft. Kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, als die noch BMWs oder Jaguars vorbehalten war.



Spezial Farbe von der UK300 Sonderedition. Bin mittlerweile auch sehr glücklich mit der Farbe.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Juli 2015)

Wieso denn zu schade? Wegen Steinschlägen?


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2015)

Weil ich einfach kein Bock hätte mit dem Auto durch den Acker zu fahren... dass muss ja nicht sein. Bin nicht Petter Solberg


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Juli 2015)

Acker würd ich dem auch nicht zumuten, aber für Feldwege stell ich mir das schon spaßig vor.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bitte was?  Ich hoffe das war nun ein Witz, ein 3 Zylinder klingt alles aber ganz bestimmt nicht ähnlich einem V6.



Noch nie nen 3 Zylinder gehört der bis zum Anschlag gedreht wird? Ich hör da auch definitiv nen 6 Zylinder, geht so Richtung Boxer. Genauso wie der 5 Zylinder ein ähnliches Klangbild wie nen 10 Zylinder hat etc. pp.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xWItsdqKxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich find den 3 Zylinder vom Sound her sogar deutlich geiler als nen 4 Zylinder.


----------



## Joungmerlin (9. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil ich einfach kein Bock hätte mit dem Auto durch den Acker zu fahren... dass muss ja nicht sein. Bin nicht Petter Solberg


Nee, biste nich.
Bei Petter Solberg wäre der nich so tief. Nichmal für ne Sonderprüfung auf Asphalt


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Noch nie nen 3 Zylinder gehört der bis zum Anschlag gedreht wird? Ich hör da auch definitiv nen 6 Zylinder, geht so Richtung Boxer. Genauso wie der 5 Zylinder ein ähnliches Klangbild wie nen 10 Zylinder hat etc. pp.



Ich weiß nicht wo du da einen ähnlichen Klang wie bei einem V6 raushörst oder wie bei einem Boxer... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K69lCbAI10Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvb_D3WBwj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich klingt das deutlich anders als der 3 Zylinder. Und ob ein 3 Zylinder besser oder schlechter klingt als ein 4 Zylinder ist Geschmackssache. Mir sagt er überhaupt nicht zu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo du da einen ähnlichen Klang wie bei einem V6 raushörst oder wie bei einem Boxer...



V6 und B4 sind auch schlechte Beispiele.
Gerade im Innenraum haben 3 Zylinder (mit mehr Leistung als in kleinstwagen) sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit R6 bzw B6 Motoren.

BMW Efficient Dynamics 2012 1.5 Litre BMW TwinPower Turbo Engine - YouTube

BMW M135i 0-259 km/h Top Speed Test Drive sport auto Christian Gebhardt New 2012 M135i F21 - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gerade im Innenraum haben 3 Zylinder (mit mehr Leistung als in kleinstwagen) sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit R6 bzw B6 Motoren.
> 
> ]



Aber das liegt doch eher am Sounddesign, als an den tatsächlichen Klangeigenschaften von nem 3-Zylinder.


----------



## fatlace (9. Juli 2015)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> magere Ausstattung ?
> Dann muss ich mir wohl nochmal die Ausstattungsliste durchsehen. Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, bis auf die Fensterheber hinten, schiebedach, navi und leder fehlt ihm nix. Aber Ausstattungstechnisch hat er eigentlich alles was mir wichtig is.



Muss es den umbedingt ein 325 sein?
ich mein die 328 oder 330 verbrauchen genauso viel und sind schon ne ecke spritziger.
Gerade der Motor im 330 ist echt top. Ein bekannter von mir fährt den mit Gas (schon fast 200k km) und der hat schon insgesamt über 300k km auf der Uhr.
Ich würde dir empfehlen den mal auf die Bühne zu nehmen und von unten anzugucken. 
Achsteile anschauen usw, da die e46 da doch etwas anfällig sind, sollte bei dem BJ eigentlich nichtmehr der Fall sein, aber zur Sicherheit lieber einmal drunter gucken

@King
Wie ich gehört habe hast du inzwischen deinen 335
Gibts schon Bilder oder einen Thread wo man den Werdegang verfolgen kann?
Evtl auf dem Asphaltfieber dieses WE anzutreffen?

BTW.
Geilste Sauger V6 sound hat eindeutig der 350z, naja wen wundert ist quasi der Vorgänger Motor vom GTR


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2015)

Warum werden hier Auspuffsounds als Vergleich zwischen den Motoren geliefert?
Bei mir gehts da um den ungefiltern Motorsound und nicht um den fast frei generierbaren Auspuffsound.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Aber das liegt doch eher am Sounddesign, als an den tatsächlichen Klangeigenschaften von nem 3-Zylinder.



Nee, ein 3 Zylinder klingt von Haus aus so 



fatlace schrieb:


> @King
> Wie ich gehört habe hast du inzwischen deinen 335
> Gibts schon Bilder oder einen Thread wo man den Werdegang verfolgen kann?
> Evtl auf dem Asphaltfieber dieses WE anzutreffen?



Bislang hab ich nur einen Thread im N54Tech.de.
Im E90-Forum muss ich noch einen erstellen (oder den aus dem N54Tech kopieren )
Bilder hatte ich hier schon mal gepostet.
Asphaltfieber bin ich nicht, aber ein paar von meinen Bekannten sind da hingefahren.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, ein 3 Zylinder klingt von Haus aus so
> 
> .




Es ging um,den Klang im Innenraum. Ohne Soundcomposer ala Ford Focus, etc. würde da innen garantiert nix gescheit klingen.


----------



## fatlace (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bislang hab ich nur einen Thread im N54Tech.de.
> Im E90-Forum muss ich noch einen erstellen (oder den aus dem N54Tech kopieren )
> Bilder hatte ich hier schon mal gepostet.
> Asphaltfieber bin ich nicht, aber ein paar von meinen Bekannten sind da hingefahren.



Ja war ein paar Wochen im Urlaub und hab dann hier nichtmehr rein geschaut
haste evtl einen Link zur Fahrzeug Vorstellung?

Hier nochmal ein Bild von gestern mit nem Kollegen
Ich hoffe nächste Woche mit neuen Felgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith.
Vergessen zu verkleinern


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es ging um,den Klang im Innenraum. Ohne Soundcomposer ala Ford Focus, etc. würde da innen garantiert nix gescheit klingen.



Doch, auch ohne simulierten Klang über die Boxen klingen die so. 
Um den Klang zu verstärken, wurde aber wahrscheinlich ein "Soundrohr" von der Ansaugung zum Innenraum gelegt.



fatlace schrieb:


> Ja war ein paar Wochen im Urlaub und hab dann hier nichtmehr rein geschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Link kommt per PN


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Muss es den umbedingt ein 325 sein?
> ich mein die 328 oder 330 verbrauchen genauso viel und sind schon ne ecke spritziger.
> Gerade der Motor im 330 ist echt top. Ein bekannter von mir fährt den mit Gas (schon fast 200k km) und der hat schon insgesamt über 300k km auf der Uhr.



Ne es muss kein 325i sein, ich bin auch mit dem 318i facelift aufwärts zufrieden (Leistungsmäßig). Aber ich habe den 325i so als oberste Grenze angesetzt, weil man immer sagen kann der nächst größere ist spritziger. Aber es wird auch immer teuerer, desto höher man geht. Ich meine, angefangen mit der Suche hab ich nach nem 318. Dann hab ich nen 320er gesehen.... und jetzt kommt schon ein 325 in Frage.... 
Auch wenn es von 325i auf 330i nur einen ticken teuerer wird, ich möchte einfach bei dem 325i die Grenze setzen. Irgendwann is dann auch mal gut   
Ich komme ohnehin von einem VW Golf, da geht alles gut genug 
Ich will auch unbedingt mein absolut maximales Limit von 5000 Euro einhalten.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und in dem Artikel ist es auch richtig beschrieben. Der Fahrer ist daran schuld, weil der den Motor komplett mit Ablagerungen zusetzt mit extrem langsamer Fahrweise. Und wenn dann der Motor 2 oder 3 mal ruckelt, dann muss man halt mal wieder das Gaspedal betätigen und nicht immer knapp über Leerlauf schalten. Meine Güte früher haben Autos auch mal zwischendurch einen kleinen Ruck gemacht und keiner hat so einen Aufschrei gemacht. Das ist nunmal der Preis für sauberes Abgas.


Das Problem kann über ein kleines Ruckeln hinaus gehen. Was war denn jetzt ein meinem Beitrag "Superschwachsinn"?


----------



## fatlace (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Link kommt per PN



Top Auto
Dumbo Spiegel und Felgen sind nicht so meins
Aber da wirst du sicher was schickes draus machen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ne es muss kein 325i sein, ich bin auch mit dem 318i facelift aufwärts zufrieden (Leistungsmäßig). Aber ich habe den 325i so als oberste Grenze angesetzt, weil man immer sagen kann der nächst größere ist spritziger. Aber es wird auch immer teuerer, desto höher man geht. Ich meine, angefangen mit der Suche hab ich nach nem 318. Dann hab ich nen 320er gesehen.... und jetzt kommt schon ein 325 in Frage....
> Auch wenn es von 325i auf 330i nur einen ticken teuerer wird, ich möchte einfach bei dem 325i die Grenze setzen. Irgendwann is dann auch mal gut
> Ich komme ohnehin von einem VW Golf, da geht alles gut genug
> Ich will auch unbedingt mein absolut maximales Limit von 5000 Euro einhalten.



Der sieht noch ganz gut aus : BMW 325i mit hochwertiger Ausstattung aus 1Hand als Limousine in Wiesbaden


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> V6 und B4 sind auch schlechte Beispiele.



Es wurde aber oben behauptet das er ähnlich einem V6 klingt und das sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Top Auto
> Dumbo Spiegel und Felgen sind nicht so meins
> Aber da wirst du sicher was schickes draus machen



Spiegel und Felgen werden auch noch geändert 
Bei den Spiegeln entweder auf M3 (allerdings teuer, da die vollausgestattet sein müssen) oder halt auf die normalen vFL.
Felgen werde ich nächstes Jahr wechseln, da vom Vorbesitzer gerade 4x neue Michelin PSS draufgekommen sind.



Riverna schrieb:


> Es wurde aber oben behauptet das er ähnlich einem V6 klingt und das sehe ich nicht so.



Aber nicht von Beam, sondern schon vorher.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der sieht noch ganz gut aus : BMW 325i mit hochwertiger Ausstattung aus 1Hand als Limousine in Wiesbaden



Gefällt mir optisch ganz gut 
Allerdings kann ich leider nicht einfach mal so nach Wiesbaden fahren, weil ich hier was zu tun hab. Und auch am WE gehts schlecht. bin also an München Umgebung gebunden. Über 4 Stunden Fahrt, nur um dann festzustellen, dass es doch nicht passt, sind leider zu viel.
So etwas mache ich vlt irgend wann ein mal, wenn ich meinen Traumporsche finden will. Aber nicht jetzt für einen günstigen BMW


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber nicht von Beam, sondern schon vorher.



Na doch siehe dazu den Beitrag 46585 von ihm. Da bestätigt er die Aussage von Exception mehr oder weniger. Es ging die ganze Zeit darum das ein R3 Zylinder wie ein V6 klingeln soll und das ist absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## fatlace (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Spiegel und Felgen werden auch noch geändert
> Bei den Spiegeln entweder auf M3 (allerdings teuer, da die vollausgestattet sein müssen) oder halt auf die normalen vFL.
> Felgen werde ich nächstes Jahr wechseln, da vom Vorbesitzer gerade 4x neue Michelin PSS draufgekommen sind.



M3 Spiegel sind einfach viel zu überteuert.
Hab da auch ewig nach geschaut, weil ich auch umbedingt Vollausgestattete M-Spiegel haben wollte, aber die sind mir keine 700-800euro wert.
Was soll Felgenmäßig passieren?
Hast auch vor den Wagen in Winter zu fahren?


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Um den Klang zu verstärken, wurde aber wahrscheinlich ein "Soundrohr" von der Ansaugung zum Innenraum gelegt.
> 
> 
> )



Sag ich doch. Wie beim Focus. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Soundgenerator oder Soundcomposer.


----------



## Metalic (9. Juli 2015)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Gefällt mir optisch ganz gut
> Allerdings kann ich leider nicht einfach mal so nach Wiesbaden fahren, weil ich hier was zu tun hab. Und auch am WE gehts schlecht. bin also an München Umgebung gebunden. Über 4 Stunden Fahrt, nur um dann festzustellen, dass es doch nicht passt, sind leider zu viel.
> So etwas mache ich vlt irgend wann ein mal, wenn ich meinen Traumporsche finden will. Aber nicht jetzt für einen günstigen BMW



Auch wenn es oft abschreckend wirkt, aber lass diese Kilometer Filter weg. Wenn du für dich das richtige Auto finden willst, muss man halt mal ein paar Kilometer in Kauf nehmen. Auch wenn es oft mit mehr Aufwand und Kosten verbunden ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Was soll Felgenmäßig passieren?
> Hast auch vor den Wagen in Winter zu fahren?



Die M359 finde ich ziemlich passend.
Im Winter wird er auch gefahren, da hab ich als Winterräder noch die originalen Limited Sport Edition Felgen, ebenfalls mit fast neuen Winterreifen.


----------



## Exception (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig.
> Ein 3 Zylinder ist ein halber R6, da der R6 aus zwei gespiegelten 3 Zylindern besteht.


Naja,  der V6 ist ein doppelter Dreizylinder, oder ein halbierter R6 mit gemeinsamer Kurbelwelle. Kommt beides absolut aufs gleiche raus.
 Genauso entstand auch der erste V8 von  Audi,  die Basis waren zwei 827er Vierzylinder vom Golf. Analog dazu W12, W16.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Naja,  der V6 ist ein doppelter Dreizylinder, oder ein halbierter R6 mit gemeinsamer Kurbelwelle. Kommt beides absolut aufs gleiche raus.
> Genauso entstand auch der erste V8 von  Audi,  die Basis waren zwei 827er Vierzylinder vom Golf. Analog dazu W12, W16.



Wenn es das gleiche wäre, würden ja V6 und R6 fast gleich klingen, ist aber nicht so 
Ebenfalls ist die Charakteristik von R6 und V6 sehr unterschiedlich.
Das einzig gleiche bei den Motoren ist die Zylinderzahl.


----------



## fatlace (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die M359 finde ich ziemlich passend.
> Im Winter wird er auch gefahren, da hab ich als Winterräder noch die originalen Limited Sport Edition Felgen, ebenfalls mit fast neuen Winterreifen.



Die hatte ich auch auf der Liste, aber das ist hinten mehr als eng, da muss bearbeitet werden und das kommt bei mir nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute, 

Vll könnt ihr mir ja behilflich sein. Ich hab den Auftrag für meine Eltern ein "Urlaubsauto" Kurzfristig zu finden. 
Der eigentliche Plan war es mit unserem dritt Auto Zafira A 2.2DTI das letzte mal in Urlaub zu fahren um ihn danach zu verkaufen, da sich Reperaturen und Co extrem angehäuft haben. Nun seit 2 Tagen ist nun das Lenkgetriebe + AGR Ventil Kaputt. 
Daher sind Sie auf der Suche nach einem Auto bis maximal 8-9K € um ihn nachdem Urlaub ohne großen Wertverlust zu verkaufen. Denke es werden so um die 8-10k Kilometer dazukommen. 

Welche Autos würdet ihr speziell empfehlen?  (Marke usw ziemlich egal einziges Kriterium Diesel) 
Natürlich könnte man den Zafira reparieren aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass auf der Fahrt mehr kaputt gehen ist ihnen einfach zu groß..


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2015)

Warum nicht ein Auto kaufen was man danach behält? Wenn es nur um den Urlaub geht würde ich persönlich einfach eine günstige Schlürre kaufen wo nicht viel Wertverlust vorhanden ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Welche Autos würdet ihr speziell empfehlen?  (Marke usw ziemlich egal einziges Kriterium Diesel)
> Natürlich könnte man den Zafira reparieren aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass auf der Fahrt mehr kaputt gehen ist ihnen einfach zu groß..



3er,5er,A4,A6,Passat,C/E-Klasse.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Na doch siehe dazu den Beitrag 46585 von ihm. Da bestätigt er die Aussage von Exception mehr oder weniger. Es ging die ganze Zeit darum das ein R3 Zylinder wie ein V6 klingeln soll und das ist absoluter Quatsch.



Lol. 



> Noch nie nen 3 Zylinder gehört der bis zum Anschlag gedreht wird? Ich hör da auch definitiv nen 6 Zylinder, geht so Richtung Boxer. Genauso wie der 5 Zylinder ein ähnliches Klangbild wie nen 10 Zylinder hat etc. pp.



Wo isn da was von V6 zu lesen? Btw, einfach die Kommentare unter den Soundvideos lesen, bin nicht der Einzige der das raushört 




> Die hatte ich auch auf der Liste, aber das ist hinten mehr als eng, da muss bearbeitet werden und das kommt bei mir nicht in die Tüte.



Hähä, bei mir passen sie ohne Probleme rauf  Beim Kollegen mit seinem FL E90 wieder nicht 

Bei mir kommen entweder die M359 oder die Ultraleggeras rauf, aber erstmal is die Hardware wichtiger.


----------



## fatlace (9. Juli 2015)

ja die e90 VFL haben die dicksten backen hinten
Die M359 sind aufjedenfall die schönsten OEM Felgen von BMW


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen entweder die M359 oder die Ultraleggeras rauf, aber erstmal is die Hardware wichtiger.



Was für ein Tune wirst du fahren ?
Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit dem COBB arbeiten (JB4 fällt wegen dem DKG raus, da das DKG damit nicht den Kupplungsdruck erhöht)
DPs werde ich wahrscheinlich originale kaufen und dann ein Rohr durchlegen.
Grund: Die 3" DPs erzeugen die starke Schwingresonanz, die blechern klingt.
Rest der AGA wird erst mal OEM sein, anschließend irgendwann komplett ab DPs Eigenbau mit Klappe.
LLK werde ich nen Wagner nehmen, Chargepipe muss ich noch gucken.


----------



## XE85 (9. Juli 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich hatte geschrieben "bei gleichem Hubraum".  Wenn man Leistung X bei Hubraum Y hat, müssten, wegen der  Materialbelastung, mehr Zylinder längere Haltbarkeit ermöglichen. X und Y  sollten dabei in einem gewissen Rahmen sein.



Das stimmt aber nur wenn auch die selben Materialien und die selbe Fertigung verwendet wird - sind die etwa beim 4 Zylinder aufgrund der höheren Belastung auch hochwertiger stimmt die Rechnung schon nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (9. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was für ein Tune wirst du fahren ?
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit dem COBB arbeiten (JB4 fällt wegen dem DKG raus, da das DKG damit nicht den Kupplungsdruck erhöht)
> DPs werde ich wahrscheinlich originale kaufen und dann ein Rohr durchlegen.
> Grund: Die 3" DPs erzeugen die starke Schwingresonanz, die blechern klingt.
> ...



Der Kollege von hier hatte von JB4 bis  COBB alles durch - hat alles rausgeschmissen. Ich wollte eigentlich auch COBB fahren, aber nachdem er mir äußerst plausibel seine diversen Erfahrungen geschildert hat, werd ichs seinlassen und zu dem gehen wo er seinen hat optimieren lassen. "Buchner" heißt der. Er fährt nun seit mittlerweile knapp 40tkm mit der Optimierung von ihm ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

Aber das eine auf das Fahrzeug eigens abgestimmte Optimierung immer das Beste is, ist eigentlich einleuchtend. Beim Buchner wird eine Eingangsmessung gemacht, dann abgestimmt, nochmals gemessen und ggfs. angepasst etc. pp. bis es halt passt und den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht.

Wir fahren am 28. diesen Monats hin zu einer finalen Abstimmung. Angepeilt sind 450ps, aktuell liegt er bei 417.

Ich werd meinen Stück für Stück FBO machen und dann auch zum Buchner. Kostet mich 400€ und jede weitere Anpassung nur 50 oder 100€.

Wieso holst du dir nicht die 2.5" Downpipes von Stevan ausm Forum? Ich bestell mir jetzt die Tage von ihm eine. Die sind genial gemacht und sollen genauso funktionieren. Chargepipe haste grad ne SB im N54-Tech verpasst  180€, besser gehts nicht.

Ich hab aber auch noch nicht mitbestellt, ich warte auf die Nächste, ich sag dir dann bescheid falls dus nich mitbekommen solltest.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das Problem kann über ein kleines Ruckeln hinaus gehen. Was war denn jetzt ein meinem Beitrag "Superschwachsinn"?



Weil das kein Problem von Direkteinspritzern ist, sondern ein selbstgemachtes Problem von Leuten, die unnormal langsam fahren.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Juli 2015)

Lieber so als solche Hobbyrennfahrer wie du.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2015)

Bis darauf das ich im Gegensatz zu denen keine Unfälle baue/provoziere. Scheint so als ob du auch zu der "65km/h bei 80 Fraktion" gehörst.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Juli 2015)

Nö, keineswegs. Mir gehen eher die Schlaumeier auf die Nerven, die bei offener Straßen 80-90 fahren und bei der auf 70 begrenzten Kreuzung einfach mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit weiterfahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso holst du dir nicht die 2.5" Downpipes von Stevan ausm Forum? Ich bestell mir jetzt die Tage von ihm eine. Die sind genial gemacht und sollen genauso funktionieren. Chargepipe haste grad ne SB im N54-Tech verpasst  180€, besser gehts nicht.
> 
> Ich hab aber auch noch nicht mitbestellt, ich warte auf die Nächste, ich sag dir dann bescheid falls dus nich mitbekommen solltest.



Weil ich die genauso herstellen kann und dann nur das Material zahlen muss 
Ich weiß, leider zu spät bei der SB ...


----------



## marvinj (9. Juli 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn du Jean Pierre heißt, dann gehst du auch mal für andere Leute Autos kaufen
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Also wenn das so ist, ich hätte nix gegen ein neues Modell 

Neee das wird sich verlaufen und nicht zum Lauffeuer ausweiten 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der BMW 3 Zylinder kommt ja mal so gar nicht aus dem A***h


----------



## Useful (9. Juli 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nö, keineswegs. Mir gehen eher die Schlaumeier auf die Nerven, die bei offener Straßen 80-90 fahren und bei der auf 70 begrenzten Kreuzung einfach mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit weiterfahren.



Mir auch, da gibts eine Kreuzung bei uns wo auf 50 begrenzt ist, dort passieren manchmal schlimme Unfälle weshalb es dort begrenzt ist. Gibt dann 3 Arten von Fahrern dort,
einmal die, die dort durchbrettern, die, die dicht auffahren wenn ich dort lang fahre und mich an die 50er Marke halte und die, die dann sogar Abstand halten 
Erste beiden regen mich auch auf.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wo isn da was von V6 zu lesen? Btw, einfach die Kommentare unter den Soundvideos lesen, bin nicht der Einzige der das raushört



Die Diskussion ging aber um R3 und V6... wenn du irgend einen anderen Motor ohne dies zu erwähnen in den Raum wirst kann das niemand riechen. Siehe dazu meinen Posting den du zitiert hast, da steht ganz deutlich V6 drin und nicht R6.  



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Lieber so als solche Hobbyrennfahrer wie du.



Er hat diesmal nicht unrecht... wer mit 1000U/Min durch die Stadt schaukelt und dann am besten noch hochschaltet braucht sich nicht wundern. Ein Motor kann in der Stadt auch ruhig mal 2000U/Min oder 2500U/Min sehen ohne das man ein Spaßti oder Raser ist.


----------



## Useful (10. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er hat diesmal nicht unrecht... wer mit 1000U/Min durch die Stadt schaukelt und dann am besten noch hochschaltet braucht sich nicht wundern. Ein Motor kann in der Stadt auch ruhig mal 2000U/Min oder 2500U/Min sehen ohne das man ein Spaßti oder Raser ist.



Ist das überhaupt gut so untertourig zu fahren?
Ich mache mir sehr viele Gedanken ums Sprit sparen, allerdings finde ich 50 im 5. zu viel. Das ist doch sehr materialbelastend? 
Fahre immer so, dass ich wenig Gas geben muss und nur die ersten Millimeter des Gaspedals betätige. In der Stadt bzw so bei 50 und allgeimein läuft er auf rund 1400 bis 1700 U/min im Schnitt.
Dann macht er auch keine Geräusche oder auffälligkeiten dass er Untertourig läuft (Auto ist nen Skoda Citigo 60 PS).
Der Verbrauch liegt dabei sogar auf Normverbrauchsniveau 
Ich vergleiche das wie mit einem Fahrrad, in einem hohen Gang zu fahren bei nicht allzu hoher Geschwindigkeit erfordert es "tief in die Pedalen zu gehen", ein niedriger Gang, dort ist die Drehzahl zwar etwas höher aber es geht einfacher zu treten. Letzteres ist mir beim Rad fahren auch lieber, sowie beim Auto fahren.


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2015)

Normalerweise macht das heutigen Motoren nichts mehr aus wenn man sie untertourig fährt. Auch 50 im fünften in der Stadt ist kein Problem wenn man im Verkehr mitschwimmen kann. Bei deinen 60PS würde ich das aber nicht probieren.  Ich fahre meinen immer so um die 2000 1/min (Astra GTC).


----------



## Useful (10. Juli 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Normalerweise macht das heutigen Motoren nichts mehr aus wenn man sie untertourig fährt. Auch 50 im fünften in der Stadt ist kein Problem wenn man im Verkehr mitschwimmen kann. Bei deinen 60PS würde ich das aber nicht probieren.  Ich fahre meinen immer so um die 2000 1/min (Astra GTC).



Ich denke da hast du Recht 
Okay, ja die 60 PS sind nicht das meiste, für den Citigo, der nicht sooo viel wiegt geht der aber gut ab 
War selber sehr erstaunt über das Auto als ich es das erste mal fahren durfte 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDZxT4d_omQ

Ja, habs schonmal probiert, nur wenn der Vordermann selbst bei viel Abstand bremst muss man öfters mal zurück schalten.
Trotzdem, ich fahre so, dass der Motor schön rund läuft, bei konstanter Fahrt so 1500-1800 U/Min ca, also auch nicht hochtourig, mit wenig Gas.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

Kommt halt auch auf die "Getriebe-Motor-Fahrzeuggewicht-Kombination" an.
Mein Getriebe ist relativ kurz übersetzt:
 5. Gang bei 50km/h = 1400 U/min
5. Gang bei 140 = 4000 U/min
Bei 125PS auf 1200kg kannst du so bequem un der Stadt im 5. Gang fahren, und wenn du aufs Gas trittst "passiert" noch was.


----------



## Useful (10. Juli 2015)

Ja gut das stimmt, meiner schaffst zwar auch aber ich fahre trotzdem dort im 4.
Aber bei dir scheint er da ja gut zu laufen. 
125PS auf nur 1,2 T?^^
Welches Auto hast du?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr meist so mit 3000 rpm. Finde ich noch entspannt und nich nervig auf dauer oder so.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Außer zum,Anfahren zuckel ich immer so mit 1 - 1,5K im sechsten Gang  durch die Stadt. Anfahren im Ersten und dann *bääm* direkt in den Sechsten.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Ja gut das stimmt, meiner schaffst zwar auch aber ich fahre trotzdem dort im 4.
> Aber bei dir scheint er da ja gut zu laufen.
> 125PS auf nur 1,2 T?^^
> Welches Auto hast du?



Naja, was heißt "nur".
Das ist ein alter Astra G 1,8 (2 Türer).
Meine Frau drängt mich aber momentan mein "Schatz" abzugeben, und was neueres zu holen.

Obwohl ich mal Eines Festhalten will:
Meine tägliche Fahrstrecke ist ein fast perfekter 1/3-Mix aus Stadt/LS/AB.
In der Stadt fahre ich 60, LS 110, AB 140 --> Mein Verbrauch liegt jetzt im Sommer bei 6,7 Litern (0,8 unter der Werksangabe).......und der Motor hat jetzt schon 286tkm runter....und faährt laut GPS sogar noch 210km/h.


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich fahr meist so mit 3000 rpm. Finde ich noch entspannt und nich nervig auf dauer oder so.



Sei mir nicht böse, bin hier auch eher stiller Mitleser. Aber dir wurde der Führerschein ausgehändigt nachdem was man hier so in den vergangenen Monaten gelesen hat?


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juli 2015)

Ach, der fährt eh nie.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich fahr meist so mit 3000 rpm. Finde ich noch entspannt und nich nervig auf dauer oder so.



Vielleicht für Dich nicht nervig aber auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Warum "pauschal" mit 3000 U/min rumgurken? Wenn ich mit 30 durch die Stadt gurke, kann ich das bequem im 3. Gang tun wo dann vielleicht 1100-1200U/min anliegen. Da sehe ich kein Problem. Bei 100 auf der Landstraße dreht der irgendwo bei 1500-1600 U/min. Ich wüsste nicht, warum man da runter schalten sollte, nur damit die Drehzahl nicht "zu niedrig" ist, so wie einige das hier scheinbar sehen.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, bin hier auch eher stiller Mitleser. Aber dir wurde der Führerschein ausgehändigt nachdem was man hier so in den vergangenen Monaten gelesen hat?



Definitiv. Neben TheFatBag ist er hier auf jeden Fall einer derer, welchen ich die sittliche und geistige Reife zum Autofahren absprechen würde!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2015)

Er fährt doch auch gar nicht Auto


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Definitiv. Neben *TheFatBag* ...



War das absichtlich oder nur ein Schreibfehler? 
...oder ne schlechte Google-Übersetzung...


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Haha Riverna, kann es sein, dass du grad in Wiesbaden, Frankfurter Straße Richtung Brita-Arena an mir vorbeigefahren bist? Gibt wohl nicht soviele British Racing Green-farbene Imprezas.



@Kusanar: Absicht


----------



## Useful (10. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt "nur".
> Das ist ein alter Astra G 1,8 (2 Türer).
> Meine Frau drängt mich aber momentan mein "Schatz" abzugeben, und was neueres zu holen.
> 
> ...



Sind doch noch super Werte 

Wenn er noch sicher ist usw, Dann würde ich ihn defintiv behalten.
Wofür was neues wenn das alte noch so super hält, 286t km sind doch, wenn man sein Auto wirklich gut pflegt und nicht immer nur bis zum nächsten Brötchenhändler fährt, nicht viel. 
Der macht locker die 400t km Marke 

Anbei ein interessanter Artikel:
Haltbarkeit von Autos - Die Langläufer - AutoScout24 

Daher: Behalt ihn  Bzw versuch ihn zu behalten^^


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

Grundsätzlich würde ich ihn behalten, aber meine Frau hat schon nicht unrecht.
Der Motor braucht Öl, wenn ich nur in der Stadt rumgurke 0,3 L auf 1000km, wenn ich Autobahn fahre 1L auf 1000km --> und das wird ja nicht besser.
Und da ich mit der Karre jeden Tag 100km Arbeitsweg bewältige, ist das schon ein Risiko...wir haben nämlich nur 1 Auto.
Als nächstes kommt ein Zahnriemenwechsel, letztens brauchte ich ein neues Zündschloss......naja und sowas summiert sich halt.
Wenn ich ihn jetzt abgebe, bekomme ich noch ein paar €.....wenn der Motor/Getriebe hochgeht, habe ich lauferei und bezahle im schlechtesten Fall noch für die Verschrottung.

Die Frage ist was es jetzt für einer wird?!
Meine Frau (die ja nicht unrecht hat ) sagt, nimm nen 4 Jahren Alten XY (wir machen next week mal ne Probefahrt mit einem Astra J 1,4 Turbo) für um die 8000€.....und in 3-4 Jahren kaufst du dir was du willst, und ich nehm den Astra J.
Oder ich lege noch 10t€ drauf und schaue mich nach einem Astra Biturbo um. Vorteil: schnell, sparsam, besser Ausgestattet, jünger......achso ich fahre fast 30tkm im Jahr also würde sich Diesel "lohnen".
Die erste Möglichkeit ist die günstige.......und die zweite die teurere................
Ach.....ICK WES DOCH OCH NICH!


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Haha Riverna, kann es sein, dass du grad in Wiesbaden, Frankfurter Straße Richtung Brita-Arena an mir vorbeigefahren bist? Gibt wohl nicht soviele British Racing Green-farbene Imprezas.



Nee da muss dann noch einer rumfahren, ich bin erst heute Abend wieder in Wiesbaden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vielleicht für Dich nicht nervig aber auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Warum "pauschal" mit 3000 U/min rumgurken? Wenn ich mit 30 durch die Stadt gurke, kann ich das bequem im 3. Gang tun wo dann vielleicht 1100-1200U/min anliegen. Da sehe ich kein Problem. Bei 100 auf der Landstraße dreht der irgendwo bei 1500-1600 U/min. Ich wüsste nicht, warum man da runter schalten sollte, nur damit die Drehzahl nicht "zu niedrig" ist, so wie einige das hier scheinbar sehen.


Ob ich nun 5,5 oder 6 liter verbrauch habe is doch rille, also wozu unnötig hochschalten, ich meine man kann auch die ganze zeit rumschalten und nicht vorwärts kommen. Ob nun 2000 oder 3000 oder gar 4000 is doch wurscht. Verbrauch ändert sich eh nicht dolle, was nunmal der einzige grund zum hochschalten ist.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2015)

Wieso nicht vorwärts kommen? Ich komme im Stadtverkehr oder auch auf der Landstraße auch mit niedriger Drehzahl vorwärts. Und nee, 2000, 3000, 4000 U/min ist in puncto Verbrauch nicht egal. Wirst Du sofort sehen, wenn Du mal ein Auto mit ner Verbrauchsanzeige fährst. Oder fährst Du in ner 30iger-Zone auch im ersten Gang bei 4000 Umdrehungen, weil es "Rille" ist?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2015)

Naja, du hast eher 8/9L statt 6L Verbrauch durch das sinnlose "nicht" hochschalten, mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich bisher nur Opas gesehen habe die mit Jaulendem Motor im 1. oder 2. Gang durch die Stadt fahren gesehen habe, da lacht man sich schon kaputt wenn so eine jaulende Kiste vorbei kommt


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2015)

Der einzige Grund? Wie sieht es mir Lärm aus? Klar ein knackiger Motorsound ist toll, aber nicht wenn junge Fahrer mit ihren Klapperkarren mit 4000 Umdrehungen an der Grundschule hin und her gurken.
Würde mir schon aufn Sack gehen...


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja, du hast eher 8/9L statt 6L Verbrauch durch das sinnlose "nicht" hochschalten, mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich bisher nur Opas gesehen habe die mit Jaulendem Motor im 1. oder 2. Gang durch die Stadt fahren gesehen habe, da lacht man sich schon kaputt wenn so eine jaulende Kiste vorbei kommt



In meiner Heimatstadt gab es mal eine Frau (Ihr Mann war Schrotthändler), die ist sogar auf der Landstraße im 2. Gang gefahren.......den 3. reinmachen hat sie sich nicht "getraut".


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In meiner Heimatstadt gab es mal eine Frau (Ihr Mann war Schrotthändler), die ist sogar auf der Landstraße im 2. Gang gefahren.......den 3. reinmachen hat sie sich nicht "getraut".



Wahrscheinlich wollte sie nicht "die ganze zeit rumschalten und nicht vorwärts kommen"!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2015)

Immerhin eins müsst ihr ExciteLetsPlay zu Gute halten, er ist immer für ein Lacher gut


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> aber nicht wenn junge Fahrer mit ihren Klapperkarren mit 4000 Umdrehungen an der Grundschule hin und her gurken.



Wie gut das er keine Klapperkarre fährt  

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht... ich fahre in der Stadt auch mit 2000U/Min - 2500U/Min. Nicht weil ich cool sein will und die Karre damit laut ist, sondern einfach weil es sich unter 2000U/Min beim Boxer nicht "schön" anfühlt und man immer den Eindruck hat der Motor quäle sich unsinnigerweise. Im Almera fahre ich hingegen mit 1500U/Min bis 2000U/Min weil er das eben besser ab kann. Mit dem Mazda schalte ich teilweise sogar bei 1500U/Min schon in den nächsten Gang, weil der ab 800U/Min sauber durchzieht... 

Es ist also nicht richtig pauschal bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl hoch zu schalten, sondern man muss sich auf das Auto einstellen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juli 2015)

Lol bei 3000 rpm is gar nichts laut. Viellleicht bei 7-8000 rpm ja. Um 9 liter verbrauch zu schaffen musst du aber die ganze zeit im begrenzer fahrn. Das heißt doch nich das ich die ganze zeit im 1. Oder 2. Gang durch die Stadt fahre. Wenn ich bei 1300 rpm oder so gas gebe passiert erstmal gar nix,  is doch kein diesel


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2015)

Der Motor von ExciteLetsPlay ist nun mal ein Hochdrehzahlmotor, somit MUSS man damit einfach eine etwas erhöhe Drehzahl fahren. Ich find 3000U/Min völlig legitim.


----------



## norse (10. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie gut das er keine Klapperkarre fährt
> 
> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht... ich fahre in der Stadt auch mit 2000U/Min - 2500U/Min. Nicht weil ich cool sein will und die Karre damit laut ist, sondern einfach weil es sich unter 2000U/Min beim Boxer nicht "schön" anfühlt und man immer den Eindruck hat der Motor quäle sich unsinnigerweise. Im Almera fahre ich hingegen mit 1500U/Min bis 2000U/Min weil er das eben besser ab kann. Mit dem Mazda schalte ich teilweise sogar bei 1500U/Min schon in den nächsten Gang, weil der ab 800U/Min sauber durchzieht...
> 
> Es ist also nicht richtig pauschal bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl hoch zu schalten, sondern man muss sich auf das Auto einstellen.



dem stimme ich da voll und ganz zu, ich würde auch unter 2000 Touren fahren - ist aber mit dem Boxer nicht gerade Sinnvoll! Dadrunter passiert eifnach nichts und er läuft zu untertourig. Aber mit 4000... usw muss man echt mit keinem Auto fahren. selbst 3000 ist nirgends notwendig (Innerorts!)


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Motor von ExciteLetsPlay ist nun mal ein Hochdrehzahlmotor, somit MUSS man damit einfach eine etwas erhöhe Drehzahl fahren. Ich find 3000U/Min völlig legitim.


Mag sein, er neigt aber zu Verallgemeinerungen (wie so oft). Wenn er seinen Oldtimer so fährt / fahren "muss", dann muss das noch lange nicht für den Rest hier gelten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn an fahren mit 3000rpm schlimm? Ich fahre Benziner niemals unter 2400rpm und Diesel nicht unter 1800rpm. Gemüdlich mit 2500 durch die Stadt rollen verbraucht fast nichts und macht nicht mal ansatzweise Lärm.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Das Optimum in der Stadt ist doch, einfach im ersten Gang volle Möhre rasant bis knapp über 50 beschleunigen und dann bis fast Stillstand rollen lassen. Kurz vor Null Km/h dann wieder voll aufs Gas. Und so weiter...


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

Wenn meiner morgens noch kalt ist, fahre ich im 4. Gang durch eine 30 Zone, im Standgas hält der ca 40km/h. Ist schön bequem, da braucht man kein Gas geben.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ist denn an fahren mit 3000rpm schlimm? Ich fahre Benziner niemals unter 2400rpm und Diesel nicht unter 1800rpm. Gemüdlich mit 2500 durch die Stadt rollen verbraucht fast nichts und macht nicht mal ansatzweise Lärm.



Daran ist nichts schlimm. Aber wo genau liegt der Sinn, Benziner "niemals unter 2400rpm" zu fahren?


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Daran ist nichts schlimm. Aber wo genau liegt der Sinn, Benziner "niemals unter 2400rpm" zu fahren?



Na...das ist doch logisch.
Wenn jemand in der Stadt darauf kommt, ihn mit einem Überschuss von 2 km/h zu überholen --> dann kann er dem Typen zeigen wo der Hammer hängt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5UBRXOHTuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (10. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Daran ist nichts schlimm. Aber wo genau liegt der Sinn, Benziner "niemals unter 2400rpm" zu fahren?



Vorallem mit Turbos, die ab ~1400 Upm volles Drehmoment haben  Würd ich das beim A1 machen kämen 10l/100km raus


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2015)

Mal ein anderes Thema. Bin nach wie vor auf der Autosuche.
Nun wurden mir ein paar C-Klasse Kombis angeboten ab 2008. Die einen mit "AMG-Styling", die anderen ohne. Kann mir einer sagen was das Paket nun optisch bewirkt? Man zahlt mit AMG (keine Motorveränderung nur optisch) ja schon ein paar Kröten mehr.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Juli 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ob ich nun 5,5 oder 6 liter verbrauch habe is doch rille, also wozu unnötig hochschalten, ich meine man kann auch die ganze zeit rumschalten und nicht vorwärts kommen. Ob nun 2000 oder 3000 oder gar 4000 is doch wurscht. Verbrauch ändert sich eh nicht dolle, was nunmal der einzige grund zum hochschalten ist.


Falls du Geld über hast, darfst du dich gern an mich wenden, dann schicke ich dir meine Bankverbindung und du kannst einen Dauerauftrag einrichten.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum es für manche Leute im Stadtverkehr notwendig ist, mit über 2400Upm zu fahren? Das sind auch die Leute, die "sicherheitshalber" eine Hand am Schaltknauf haben, falls sie ganz schnell runterschalten müssen um ganz schnell beschleunigen zu können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Daran ist nichts schlimm. Aber wo genau liegt  der Sinn, Benziner "niemals unter 2400rpm" zu fahren?


1. Unter 2500rpm hat mein Motor 0 Ladedruck anliegen das bedeutet absolut 0 Leistung. Wenn man da 10 km/h beschleunigen will, dann kann man lange warten.
2. Es verbraucht nicht wirklich mehr als mit Standgas kurz vor abbocken zu fahren.
3. Der Motor versottet nicht so brutal das er irgendwann repariert werden muss.
4. Andauert das Getriebe durchrühren ist super nervig und nicht grade gut für die Lebenserwartung.
5. Kommt das den Nebenaggregaten wie dem Generator zu gute, weil der mit wesendlich wenier Last gefahren werden muss.



Metalic schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Thema. Bin nach wie vor auf der Autosuche.
> Nun wurden mir ein paar C-Klasse Kombis angeboten ab 2008. Die einen mit  "AMG-Styling", die anderen ohne. Kann mir einer sagen was das Paket nun  optisch bewirkt? Man zahlt mit AMG (keine Motorveränderung nur optisch)  ja schon ein paar Kröten mehr.



Felgen, Schweller, Zierleisten und so nen Gedöns...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mag sein, er neigt aber zu Verallgemeinerungen (wie so oft). Wenn er seinen Oldtimer so fährt / fahren "muss", dann muss das noch lange nicht für den Rest hier gelten.


Ich habe gesagt das ich das mache, heißt ja nicht du das auch machen sollst. Dein motor dreht bestimmt auch nicht über 8000


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das Optimum in der Stadt ist doch, einfach im ersten Gang volle Möhre rasant bis knapp über 50 beschleunigen und dann bis fast Stillstand rollen lassen. Kurz vor Null Km/h dann wieder voll aufs Gas. Und so weiter...



Ich frag mich was du dauernd mit diesen dämlichen Anspielungen bezwecken willst... gerade du solltest bei dem Thema vorsichtig sein Mr. "Ich merke teilweise 30 Kilometer nicht das mein Blinker an ist, weil ich nie auf den Tacho gucke und halb am einschlafen bin wenn ich von meiner Schicht heimfahre".


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juli 2015)

Vor allem immer mit unter 1500 rpm zu fahren, wenn der motor kalt ist, ist total dumm. Gerade in der warmfahrphase sollte man schon bissl drehzahl geben damit der nicht unnötig lange kalt ist, weil beim kalten motor der höchste verschleiß ist. Da kann man schonmal 40% von der max drehzahl fahren.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1. Unter 2500rpm hat mein Motor 0 Ladedruck anliegen das bedeutet absolut 0 Leistung. Wenn man da 10 km/h beschleunigen will, dann kann man lange warten.
> 2. Es verbraucht nicht wirklich mehr als mit Standgas kurz vor abbocken zu fahren.
> 3. Der Motor versottet nicht so brutal das er irgendwann repariert werden muss.
> 4. Andauert das Getriebe durchrühren ist super nervig und nicht grade gut für die Lebenserwartung.
> 5. Kommt das den Nebenaggregaten wie dem Generator zu gute, weil der mit wesendlich wenier Last gefahren werden muss.


1. Ja, Dein Motor. Du schriebst aber davon, dass Du nie irgendein Auto bzw. einen Benziner unter 2400rpm fährst. Davon abgesehen, muss ich für 10km/h Beschleunigung eigentlich nicht lange warten
2. Da sagt mein Bordcomputer was anderes
3. Das Problem hatte ich noch nie und ich fahre nun seit 17 Jahren Auto
4. Warum ständig das Getriebe durchrühren? Wenn ich mit 30 im 3. Gang fahre kann ich am Ortsausgang, falls ich will, bis 130 beschleunigen ohne einmal zu schalten
5. Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber auch diese Probleme hatte ich noch nie



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt das ich das mache, heißt ja nicht du das auch machen sollst. Dein motor dreht bestimmt auch nicht über 8000


Nein, gemeint waren eher solche Aussagen:



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ob ich nun 5,5 oder 6 liter verbrauch habe is doch rille, also wozu unnötig hochschalten, ich meine man kann auch die ganze zeit rumschalten und nicht vorwärts kommen. Ob nun 2000 oder 3000 oder gar 4000 is doch wurscht. Verbrauch ändert sich eh nicht dolle, was nunmal der einzige grund zum hochschalten ist.



Wenn Dir das "Rille" ist, mag das sein. Du solltest aber nicht immer von Dir, Deinem Auto und Deinem Fahrverhalten auf andere schließen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vor allem immer mit unter 1500 rpm zu fahren, wenn der motor kalt ist, ist total dumm. Gerade in der warmfahrphase sollte man schon bissl drehzahl geben damit der nicht unnötig lange kalt ist, weil beim kalten motor der höchste verschleiß ist. Da kann man schonmal 40% von der max drehzahl fahren.



So eine technisch absolut korrekte Aussage hätte ich von dir jetzt nicht erwartet! Respekt! 

Genau deswegen fahren Automaikgetriebe nämlich in der Warmlaufphase mit mehr Drehzahl.



keinnick schrieb:


> 1. Ja, Dein Motor. Du schriebst aber  davon, dass Du nie irgendein Auto unter 2400rpm fährst. Davon abgesehen,  muss ich für 10km/h Beschleunigung eigentlich nicht lange warten
> 2. Da sagt mein Bordcomputer was anderes
> 3. Das Problem hatte ich noch nie und ich fahre nun seit 17 Jahren Auto
> 4. Warum ständig das Getriebe durchrühren? Wenn ich mit 30 im 3. Gang  fahre kann ich am Ortsausgang, falls ich will, bis 130 beschleunigen  ohne einmal zu schalten
> 5. Damit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber auch diese Probleme hatte ich noch nie



1. Andere Autos beschleunigen kurz über Leerlaufdrehzahl auch nicht wirklich. Da kann der Motor noch so viel Drehmoment haben wie er will, die lange Getriebeübersetzung frisst das alles auf.
2. Fahre ich jeden Tag sehr viele verschiedene Autos mit Bordcomputer und da sind die Unterschiede nicht wirklich groß, wenn man nen Gang raufschaltet. Alles unter 10 Liter ist eh ein super Verbrauch.
3. Dann hattest du entweder Glück oder du fährst die Kiste zwischendurch mal frei. Oder die Werkstatt fährt die Kiste nach Reparatur frei.
4. Ich soll innerorts das Getriebe immer zwischen 2 Ampeln bis in den letzten Gang durchrühren? Nein danke!  Gänge springen ist nen absolutes No-go.
5. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2015)

Was für eine bescheuerte Diskussion... sollen die Leute doch einfach so fahren wie sie es wollen. Und vorallem sollen sie ruhig im Glauben bleiben das 1000U/Min im 6ten Gang sparsamer ist als 2000U/Min im 4ten Gang... daran erkennt man einfach das technische Unverständnis.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Juli 2015)

Hallihallo,

kann mir jemand sportliche, zuverlässige Allrounder empfehlen? Hintergrund ist, dass ich im September drei Jahre unfallfrei fahre und aus den Fahranfänger-Kaskotarifen raus bin. Also darf der Smart (BJ98) etwas Erwachsenerem, modernen Platz machen. Dachte an einen Klein- bis Kompaktwagen.

Sollte so bis 140 PS haben (Versicherung), Preislich bis 6000€ und natürlich verbrauchsarm für den geschundenen Studentengeldbeutel.

Ich hatte mir mal den Honda Civic 1.8 der vorherigen Generation und Ford Fiesta 1.4 BJ 2009 angeguckt, die gefallen mir recht gut. Freue mich auf eure Vorschläge.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2015)

8L Quattro! 
Audi A3 1.8 5V Turbo Quattro Facelift 2.Hand Xenon als Limousine in Fuhrberg

...den kannst du noch auf 6000€ drücken...


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 8L Quattro!
> Audi A3 1.8 5V Turbo Quattro Facelift 2.Hand Xenon als Limousine in Fuhrberg
> 
> ...den kannst du noch auf 6000€ drücken...



Hmm, hast du Erfahrungen mit dem? Würde vom Bauch her eher ungerne so ein hochgezüchtetes, altes, deutsches Auto kaufen. Wenn der in die Werkstatt muss kann ich gleich Insolvenz anmelden  Wie sieht's da mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus? Mein Opa fährt so einen, 1.4er glaub ich. Der ist anscheinend recht solide.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was du dauernd mit diesen dämlichen Anspielungen bezwecken willst... gerade du solltest bei dem Thema vorsichtig sein Mr. "Ich merke teilweise 30 Kilometer nicht das mein Blinker an ist, weil ich nie auf den Tacho gucke und halb am einschlafen bin wenn ich von meiner Schicht heimfahre".



Erstens hast du die Ironie nicht verstanden und Zweitens arbeite ich nicht Schicht, sondern aufem Amt. :0)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Juli 2015)

Empfiehlt er eh nur weil selber sowas hat. Wenn du was neueres für den preis willst gucke halt mal bei kia Hyundai honda nissan und co


----------



## Metalic (10. Juli 2015)

Hatte bis vor ein paar Wochen einen Audi A3. Top Auto allerdings als Diesel und den 8PA. Kannst dir also mal anschauen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was du dauernd mit diesen dämlichen Anspielungen bezwecken willst... gerade du solltest bei dem Thema vorsichtig sein Mr. "Ich merke teilweise 30 Kilometer nicht das mein Blinker an ist, weil ich nie auf den Tacho gucke und halb am einschlafen bin wenn ich von meiner Schicht heimfahre".


Der will mal wieder Urlaub, hat im Mopped Fred auch schon so nen Brüller rausgehauen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1. Andere Autos beschleunigen kurz über Leerlaufdrehzahl auch nicht wirklich. Da kann der Motor noch so viel Drehmoment haben wie er will, die lange Getriebeübersetzung frisst das alles auf.



Wenn ich bei meinem alten 328i im 5. Gang bei ca 1000 1/min beschleunige, geht's schon recht zügig vorwärts 
Es reicht auf jeden Fall um gut im Verkehr mitzuschwimmen.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was für eine bescheuerte Diskussion... sollen die Leute doch einfach so fahren wie sie es wollen. Und vorallem sollen sie ruhig im Glauben bleiben das 1000U/Min im 6ten Gang sparsamer ist als 2000U/Min im 4ten Gang... daran erkennt man einfach das technische Unverständnis.



Eben, sollen sie ruhig in dem Glauben bleiben. Genau wie alle anderen, die sogar nachgewiesen haben, dass sich so Sprit sparen lässt.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Mir is dass egal, ob man spart, oder nicht. Ich dreh in der Stadt den Ladedruck runter und das meiste geht im 6. Gang. Solange man nicht als Wanderdüne unterwegs ist, kanns den anderen ja egal sein, in welchem Gang, oder wie man in der Stadt fährt. Im Zweifel lieber zu langsam, als zu schnell. Nicht, dass man noch ne Oma platt macht, oder so.


----------



## Beam39 (10. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr mit 18k umdrehungen im 6. Gang in der Stadt.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

18K? Hast du ein altes F1-Aggregat im Auto?


----------



## Beam39 (10. Juli 2015)

Ne, ich kann halt verdammt schnell in die Pedalen treten


----------



## dsdenni (10. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei meinem alten 328i im 5. Gang bei ca 1000 1/min beschleunige, geht's schon recht zügig vorwärts
> Es reicht auf jeden Fall um gut im Verkehr mitzuschwimmen.


Der Volvo S60 (5 Zylinder 2.4L non Turbo) vom Kumpel fährt sich untertourig auch wie n Diesel


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juli 2015)

Das kann ich sogar überbieten. 20.000RPM 

Von einigen Jahren auf einer Kawasaki Ninja ZX2R. Die Blicke der Leute, unbezahlbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2015)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Hmm, hast du Erfahrungen mit dem? Würde vom Bauch her eher ungerne so ein hochgezüchtetes, altes, deutsches Auto kaufen. Wenn der in die Werkstatt muss kann ich gleich Insolvenz anmelden  Wie sieht's da mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus? Mein Opa fährt so einen, 1.4er glaub ich. Der ist anscheinend recht solide.



Ich fahre selber auch nen 8L Quattro.  Ist nen kostengünstiges Einsteigerauto.

450€ Teilkasko im Jahr mit 20000km. Ersatzteile sind total billig, der Arbeitslohn bei Audi für ne kleine Inspektion sind 170€ und 250€ für ne Große. Wesendlich günstiger kann man glaub ich kaum ein qualitativ ordendliches Auto mit ein wenig Dunst an der Kette fahren. Und hochgezüchtet ist der nun bei weitem nicht.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das kann ich sogar überbieten. 20.000RPM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich nehme mal an das der db Killer zufällig in der Garage rausgefallen ist.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei meinem alten 328i im 5.  Gang bei ca 1000 1/min beschleunige, geht's schon recht zügig vorwärts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist ja auch nen Sauger.  Turbos sind nunmal nicht dafür gemacht im Saugbetrieb zu fahren. Da müsste man erstmal nen anderes Saugrohr dranbauen und die Ventile und Einlasskanäle abändern.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit 18k umdrehungen im 6. Gang in der Stadt.


Turbodrehzahl Messsystem von BorgWarner verbaut?  Das könnte in der Stadt sehr gut hinkommen.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das kann ich sogar überbieten. 20.000RPM
> 
> Von einigen Jahren auf einer Kawasaki Ninja ZX2R. Die Blicke der Leute, unbezahlbar.
> 
> ...



Drehen Motorräder nicht immer so hoch?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. Juli 2015)

Ne, so hoch eigentlich nicht.
Das ist echt schon ordentlich 

@TheBadFrag
Aber ist trotzdem interessant, mal von einem Turbo-Fahrer zu hören, daß unter 2500 upm nix vorwärts ginge.

Weil es von vielen Leuten sonst immer heißt: "BMW-Motoren muß man immer drehen, sonst kommt nix" "Anfahrschwäche", "ich habe dank Turbo soooo viel Drehmoment" usw.

Konnte ich noch nie nachvollziehen und irgendwelche realitätsfernen Tests wie 60-120 im 5. Gang haben für mich eher wenig Bedeutung (entweder ist es egal, oder man schaltet halt ein paar Gänge runter)

Gerade der von King genannte M52B28 war nicht umsonst abgesehen vom M3 lange Zeit hochgelobt und mehrfach "Engine of the Year"
Dank Vanos (wenn sie denn noch richtig funktioniert  ) recht breiter Bereich mit relativ ordentlichem Drehmoment und von knapp über Leerlaufdrehzahl problemlos ohne Geruckel und ohne dass man zum Verkehrshindernis wird fahrbar bis zur VMax.
Klar ist der dann anfangs keine Rakete mehr, aber bei den ganzen Tröten am Ortsausgang reicht das mehr als locker.

Btw:
Das wird eh immer schlimmer. Auf meiner Arbeitsstrecke liegt zwischendrin eine kleine Ortschaft, ansonsten ist dort 100 oder teilweise 70 erlaubt.
Da sind soviele, die da dauerhaft mit 75 km/h fahren. Ueberholt man die in dem 100km/h Bereich, hängen die einem in der Ortschaft etwas später halb im Kofferraum, wenn man es bei 60 rum gut sein lässt und überholen einen ein paar Hundert Meter vor dem Ortsausgang, um dann mit 75 weiter zu bummeln.

Da könnte ich ehrloch gesagt manchmal ausrasten und wünsche mir ein paar Mad-Max Anbauteile


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nen Sauger.  Turbos sind nunmal nicht dafür gemacht im Saugbetrieb zu fahren. Da müsste man erstmal nen anderes Saugrohr dranbauen und die Ventile und Einlasskanäle abändern.


Da sich ja auch jeder Sauger gleich verhält.
Gibt genug Sauger, bei denen kommt im unteren Drehzahlbereich fast nix und genug Turbos bei denen im unteren Drehzahlbereich schon richtig was geht.
Mal so als Vergleich wären da der Honda S2000 und der BMW 335i zu nennen.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sgTTA44WosA

Also der neue Focus RS täte mir wirklich gefallen. Fünf Türen wären für mich ein Kaufargument. Nur der bescheuerte Allrad nervt.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

Toll der alte RS mit 5ender klang gut, aber der


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Naja. Fünfender sterben aus. Sind halt die Abgasnormen. Die wollen jetzt eventuell noch eine blaue Umweltplakette einführen für Euro 6. Da ist kein Platz mehr für dicke Motoren. Wird halt alles gedownsized.

Der neue Megane RS, als direkter Konkurrent zum Focus RS wird auch nur noch 260 PS aus nem 1,8 Liter Motor generieren. Hinzu kommen nochmal 50 PS aus nem E-Motor. Systemleistung also 310 PS. Dafür geht halt der Verbrauch um 20% runter.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juli 2015)

Und das aus 1.8l. In 3 Jahren sind die Dinger dann alle Schrott. Vor allem Renault, Peugeot... Kenne keinen, der mit den Marken nicht Stress hatte.
Gibts da nicht auch einen neuen Peugeot, der 270PS aus 1.6l kloppt? 308 GTi oder so.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2015)

Müsste der RCZ R sein.
Naja, VW sagt dass 400PS bei nem 2l Turbo machbar ist.
Warum dann nicht 270PS aus 1,6l?

Das 5ender aussterben, liegt bestimmt nicht an der Abgasnorm.
Der neue RS3 hat Euro 6 und der TTRS wird auch Euro 6 haben.
WArum sollte das auch nicht gehen?


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2015)

Der Peugeot RCZ oder wie das Ding hieß, mit seien 270 PS aus 1,6 Litern wurde zwischenzeitlich eingestellt. 

Was den Streß mit Renault angeht, dass kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich fahre seit Jahren die Sportmodelle und hatte nie wirklich was an den Autos. Gleiches gilt für meinen Bruder, der die gleichen Autos fährt.  Auch in der SportAuto und in der AB Sportscars hat der Megane RS im 100 000 KM Dauertest gut abgeschnitten. Gerade die Megane sind kugelsicher. Nicht umsonst sind die Dinger an der NOS mittlerweile rudelweiße unterwegs. Funktionieren standfest unter hohen Belastungen, ohne Modifikationen, wie sie z.B. ein Ford Focus R.S. braucht.

Das Problem ist eher, aus Sicht der Tuningszene, dass niemand mehr die Autos mit dem geringen Hubraum kaufen will. Im Sportrenaultforum motzen schon alle, dass man aus den 1,8 Litern keine Leistung mit Chiptuning rausbekommen wird. 

Ob die kleinen Motoren mit der hohen Leistung/Aufladung auf Dauer halten werden, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber diesen Weg werden früher oder später alle Hersteller gehen müssen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das 5ender aussterben, liegt bestimmt nicht an der Abgasnorm.
> Der neue RS3 hat Euro 6 und der TTRS wird auch Euro 6 haben.
> WArum sollte das auch nicht gehen?



Natürlich geht das. Ist halt nur eine Frage des Aufwandes. Warum viel Geld in die Entwicklung eines sauberen 5-Zylinders stecken, wenn man gleiche Leistungswerte auch günstiger mit nem aufgeblasen 4-Zylinder haben kann. Ist halt ne Kosten-Nutzungsrechnung der Hersteller. Um so strenger die Abgasnorm um so höher der Aufwand der Entwicklung. Ist halt fraglich, wie lange die Hersteller das Spiel mitmachen.


----------



## meik19081999 (11. Juli 2015)

Hey, vielleicht legt sich mein Dad einen neuen Mercedes zu. Das Modell wäre ein 12/07 Bj E350 7G-TRONIC Avantgarde, doch wissen wir beide nicht viel zu der Bauhreihe und dem Motor, hat da jemand erfahrung mit so typischen Probleme oder anderen Sachen?

Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hey, vielleicht legt sich mein Dad einen neuen Mercedes zu. Das Modell wäre ein 12/07 Bj E350 7G-TRONIC Avantgarde, doch wissen wir beide nicht viel zu der Bauhreihe und dem Motor, hat da jemand erfahrung mit so typischen Probleme oder anderen Sachen?
> 
> Gruß


Was willst du wissen?  Viel zu erzählen gibt es da eigentlicht nicht, weil die Dinger laufen.



Seabound schrieb:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sgTTA44WosA
> 
> Also der neue Focus RS täte mir wirklich gefallen. Fünf Türen wären für  mich ein Kaufargument. Nur der bescheuerte Allrad nervt.


Tja das Auto ist halt für sportliche Fahrer, die den Allrad zu schätzen wissen. Wenn man 30km mit eingeschaltetem Blinker im Halbschlaf fährt, dann sollte man eher nen alten 190er mit Gasanlage und ATU Radkappen kaufen oder sowas in der Art.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Und das aus 1.8l. In 3 Jahren sind die Dinger  dann alle Schrott. Vor allem Renault, Peugeot... Kenne keinen, der mit  den Marken nicht Stress hatte.
> Gibts da nicht auch einen neuen Peugeot, der 270PS aus 1.6l kloppt? 308 GTi oder so.


Die werden mit Sicherheit alle noch leben und das wesendlich länger als irgendein V8 mit 15 Liter Hubraum und 150 PS. Die Zuverlässigkeit bei modernen Autos ist um ein vielfaches höher als noch vor 30 Jahren.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da sich ja auch jeder Sauger gleich verhält.
> Gibt genug Sauger, bei denen kommt im unteren Drehzahlbereich fast nix  und genug Turbos bei denen im unteren Drehzahlbereich schon richtig was  geht.
> Mal so als Vergleich wären da der Honda S2000 und der BMW 335i zu nennen.


Das sind beides Sauger.  Mit wieviel Ladedruck fährt so ein 335i in der Serie? 0,4-0,5 Bar? 

Aber ja, es gibt durchaus auch Turbos, wo unten rum was geht. Nur sind das meist Motoren mit sehr kleinen Turbos, die sich wie Sauger fahren. Bei einem "klassischen" Turbomotor geht unten rum mal gar nix. Bei größeren Turbos hat man teilweise bis 4000rpm 0 Leistung anliegen aber dafür dann von 4500-7000 einen absolut genialen Durchzug genau in dem Bereich, wo man es braucht. Denn wenn ich beschleunigen will, trete ich nicht bei Leerlaufdrehzahl aufs Gas, sondern nutze die tolle Erfindung names "Getriebe".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

Je nach Vorfahrzeug muss man sich wirklich erst an die Gegebenheiten gewöhnen. Mein Opel mit dem 1.4T ist bis 1500 Upm ziemlich Blutleer aber darüber steht quasi die Leistung schon voll zur Verfügung


----------



## Beam39 (11. Juli 2015)

> Mal so als Vergleich wären da der Honda S2000 und der BMW 335i zu nennen.



Joa, ich kann mich nicht über zu wenig Druck beschweren. Geht immer vorwärts


----------



## s-icon (11. Juli 2015)

Gibt es etwas, was gegen die OZ Ultraleggera HLT und die Keskin KT15/16 spricht?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Juli 2015)

Keskin sind doch so scheiß Fake felgen oder?


----------



## s-icon (11. Juli 2015)

KT16 DYNAM?C | KESKIN Tuning ? Exclusive Leichtmetallfelgen

Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

Was ist mit ATS Felgen? Leicht und stabil. Werden viel in der VLN gefahren. Von OZ hab ich auch schon einiges Negatives gehört. Schön leicht, sollen aber nicht die Stabilsten sein...

ATS Leichtmetallräder GmbH - Alufelgen Felgen Wheels


----------



## tubedrug (11. Juli 2015)

Jetzt seit 4 Wochen meiner.
Zum Aufnehmen extra noch eine kleine Actioncam Gekauft.
Das war schon immer mein Traumwagen, jetzt mit 36 Jahren wurde es wahr 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmuHHdjD8cA

Bin nicht so der Videofachmann, habe mir aber mühe gegeben 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQG09Uj9Pq4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuEnszTXmlM


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

Schickes Auto! :0)


----------



## s-icon (11. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist mit ATS Felgen? [/url]



Von denen gibt es leider keine passenden.
Die einzigen die ich gefunden habe sind die Ultraleggera und die BBS FI, die BBS kosten aber 2k, da kann ich mir auch originale kaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist mit ATS Felgen? Leicht und stabil. Werden viel in der VLN gefahren. Von OZ hab ich auch schon einiges Negatives gehört. Schön leicht, sollen aber nicht die Stabilsten sein...



Klar ist eine OZ nicht so stabil wie eine OEM Felge. Dafür aber auch wesentlich leichter.
Und das gilt für jede Felge, auch für ATS. richtig stabil und leicht wird es erst mit Schmiedefelgen.
Von OZ habe ich bislang noch nichts negatives gehört, zumindest nichts über deren Qualität. Die bekommt man im normalen Fahrbetrieb nicht kaputt.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

Sag ich doch, für die Eisdiele reichts.


----------



## Zoon (11. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Toll der alte RS mit 5ender klang gut, aber der



generell das komische mit den neuen Motoren die so dermaßen  "künstlich"Klingen, selbst Kalibern wie der neue M3/M4 dem Teil kann ich  soundtechnisch nix abgewinnen, klingt von außen wie innen zu sehr nach  "Synthesizer" 

Trostpflaster für dich: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uLOxw0XUK8


----------



## ich558 (11. Juli 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> generell das komische mit den neuen Motoren die so dermaßen  "künstlich"Klingen, selbst Kalibern wie der neue M3/M4 dem Teil kann ich  soundtechnisch nix abgewinnen, klingt von außen wie innen zu sehr nach  "Synthesizer"
> 
> Trostpflaster für dich:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uLOxw0XUK8



Besseres Pflaster 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMtKMP3HVs0


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Klar ist eine OZ nicht so stabil wie eine OEM Felge. Dafür aber auch wesentlich leichter.
> Und das gilt für jede Felge, auch für ATS. richtig stabil und leicht wird es erst mit Schmiedefelgen.
> Von OZ habe ich bislang noch nichts negatives gehört, zumindest nichts über deren Qualität. Die bekommt man im normalen Fahrbetrieb nicht kaputt.




Versteh mich nicht falsch, die OZ sind bestimmt super Felgen. Ich kann nur aus den Erfahrungen und Gesprächen von den Leuten mit welchen ich über Felgen diskutiert habe, berichten. Tenor bei OZ war, "leicht aber zu weich". Beim Fahren über die Kerbs bekommen die wohl gerne nen Schlag. Frag ma im Touriforum. Da fährt niemand OZ. Genausowenig wie bei den Tourifreaks ausem Sportrenautforum. ATS sind in der Regel die Felgen der Wahl. Aber ich selbst kann da eigentlich nicht mitreden. Ich fahr die Felgen, die ab Werk am Auto waren. Teure Felgen kauf ich nicht mehr, da ich nicht einparken kann und alle Felgen immer kaputt mache. Teure Felgen lohnen sich da für mich nicht.


----------



## s-icon (11. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und das gilt für jede Felge, auch für ATS. richtig stabil und leicht wird es erst mit Schmiedefelgen.





Seabound schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, für die Eisdiele reichts.



Dann lieber richtig, statt einen Kompromiss einzugehen.

Es werden die BBS FI  9 x 20 ET52 mit 7,9kg
und 12 x 20 ET44 mit 9,3kg

Mit Michelin PA4 245/35 20 und 305/30 20

und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind:

OZ Montecarolo HLT 9,5 x 20 ET60
11,5 x20 ET59 

auch Michelin PA4 255/40 R20 und 295/30 R20

und Keskin KT15 8.0 x 18 ET30
mit 225/40 18 Continental TS830


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, die OZ sind bestimmt super Felgen. Ich kann nur aus den Erfahrungen und Gesprächen von den Leuten mit welchen ich über Felgen diskutiert habe, berichten. Tenor bei OZ war, "leicht aber zu weich". Beim Fahren über die Kerbs bekommen die wohl gerne nen Schlag. Frag ma im Touriforum. Da fährt niemand OZ. Genausowenig wie bei den Tourifreaks ausem Sportrenautforum. ATS sind in der Regel die Felgen der Wahl. Aber ich selbst kann da eigentlich nicht mitreden. Ich fahr die Felgen, die ab Werk am Auto waren. Teure Felgen kauf ich nicht mehr, da ich nicht einparken kann und alle Felgen immer kaputt mache. Teure Felgen lohnen sich da für mich nicht.



Hab ich noch nichts von gehört. Und wären die Felgen so weich, hätten die gar keine Zulassung bekommen.
Normale ATS Felgen mit ähnlichem Gewicht können prinzipiell gar nicht deutlich stabiler sein, weil das Material es gar nicht zulässt, außer es sind geschmiedete Felgen.
Aber das sind dann bestimmt die Leute, die meinen mit 19" und nem 30er Querschnitt auf die Strecke zu müssen.
Ich kenne von Trackdays mehrere (persönlich) die die Ultraleggeras auf Porsche Turbos, verschiedene Ferrari Modellen und anderen hochmotorisierten Fahrzeugen fahren und von denen hab ich nie zu hören bekommen, dass die Felgen zu "weich" sind.
Würden die Felgen bei einem Curb schon nen Schlag bekommen, was passiert denn dann bei hohem Tempo auf Autobahnen, die z.B. irgendwo nen Versatz in der Fahbahndecke haben ? Da ist die Belastung, alleine schon durch die Geschwindigkeit um einiges höher.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Juli 2015)

Viele Evo fahrer fahren die OZ Felgen, habe von den auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nichts von gehört. Und wären die Felgen so weich, hätten die gar keine Zulassung bekommen.
> Normale ATS Felgen mit ähnlichem Gewicht können prinzipiell gar nicht deutlich stabiler sein, weil das Material es gar nicht zulässt, außer es sind geschmiedete Felgen.
> Aber das sind dann bestimmt die Leute, die meinen mit 19" und nem 30er Querschnitt auf die Strecke zu müssen.
> Ich kenne von Trackdays mehrere (persönlich) die die Ultraleggeras auf Porsche Turbos, verschiedene Ferrari Modellen und anderen hochmotorisierten Fahrzeugen fahren und von denen hab ich nie zu hören bekommen, dass die Felgen zu "weich" sind.
> Würden die Felgen bei einem Curb schon nen Schlag bekommen, was passiert denn dann bei hohem Tempo auf Autobahnen, die z.B. irgendwo nen Versatz in der Fahbahndecke haben ? Da ist die Belastung, alleine schon durch die Geschwindigkeit um einiges höher.



Du wirst deine Erfahrung haben. Ich persönlich kann dazu nichts sagen. Lediglich, dass was ich gelesen habe. Persönlich lohnen sich solche Felgen für mich nicht, wie gesagt, da ich beim Parken an jedem Bordstein hängen bleibe. Deswegen ist meine Meinung kein Maßstab.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Würden die Felgen bei einem Curb schon nen Schlag bekommen, was passiert denn dann bei hohem Tempo auf Autobahnen, die z.B. irgendwo nen Versatz in der Fahbahndecke haben ? Da ist die Belastung, alleine schon durch die Geschwindigkeit um einiges höher.


Curbs auf Rennstrecken machen Felgen normalerweise nichts, wenn man nicht total falsch drauffährt. Da kann man ruhig mit 140+ drüber, ohne das was passiert. Bei einer Bordsteinkante sind schon 5 km/h das Todesurteil.

Ich habe auch noch nie gehört das OZ Felgen sich verbiegen. Das wäre ja auch gar nicht möglich, weil die dann ja keine STVZO Zulassung hätten. Jede Felge muss da ja auf Festigkeit geprüft werden.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch nie gehört das OZ Felgen sich verbiegen. Das wäre ja auch gar nicht möglich, weil die dann ja keine STVZO Zulassung hätten. Jede Felge muss da ja auf Festigkeit geprüft werden.




Gibt wohl vieles, von dem du noch nix gehört hast. Ich persönlich habe weder Erfahrung mit Felgen von OZ, noch mit ATS, geschweige, dass ich mir je diese teuren Marken kaufen würde. Ich habe mir Felgen für 85€ das Stück gekauft. Also ist meine Meinung nicht maßgebend. Falsch macht man mit OZ sicher nix.


----------



## dsdenni (11. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Kp-aWtft4

Nismo?! WTF


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Juli 2015)

Maximal die Ziernähte und die Farbe der Außenspiegel^^

Das Konzept mit dem 3,8L V6 aus dem GTR war ganz lustig 

https://youtu.be/HEE4dnERXAs


----------



## Zoon (12. Juli 2015)

Pff dann lieber Quashquai R. Da bei denen nach dem Umbau auch  die Proportionen stimmen sieht der richtig cool aus. 1100 Pesen sollten reichen für ne Familienschleuder 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nypeGvQvg_4


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Juli 2015)

tubedrug schrieb:


> Jetzt seit 4 Wochen meiner.
> Zum Aufnehmen extra noch eine kleine Actioncam Gekauft.
> Das war schon immer mein Traumwagen, jetzt mit 36 Jahren wurde es wahr
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Auto. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß dami![emoji4]


----------



## fatlace (12. Juli 2015)

asphaltfieber war wirklich cool
und neue felgen gibts auch
nächste woche kommen die drauf, freu mich schon und bin gespannt wie das wirken wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Juli 2015)

TE37 oder irgendein abklatsch?


----------



## winner961 (12. Juli 2015)

Das sind doch die z-Performance Dinger im TE37 Design


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Juli 2015)

> TE37 oder irgendein abklatsch?



Wen er sich nen 335i leisten kann dan sollten die orginalen preislich für ihn kein thema sein.


----------



## fatlace (12. Juli 2015)

ich fahre zwar nur einen 325i aber egal
sind die Z performance.
Liegt nicht am hohen Preis von den Volk Te37, sondern eher an der Verfügbarkeit.
Es ist schlicht fast unmöglich die richtigen Felgen Maße zu finden mit dem Passenden Lochkreis, weil es ja eher Felgen für Japaner sind.
Ich habe über ein Jahr gesucht und nix passendes gefunden, wen ich mal ein Passenden Satz finde wird der aber definitiv auch gekauft


----------



## winner961 (12. Juli 2015)

Ein anderes Problem der Volks ist das fehlende Gutachten für den TÜV nach meinem Wissen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Erstens hast du die Ironie nicht verstanden und Zweitens* arbeite* ich nicht Schicht, sondern aufem *Amt*. :0)



Ok dann müsstest du bei der Heimfahrt doch eigentich ausgeschlafen sein 



keinnick schrieb:


> Eben, sollen sie ruhig in dem Glauben bleiben. Genau wie alle anderen, die sogar nachgewiesen haben, dass sich so Sprit sparen lässt.



Na dann zeig mir doch mal bitte die Nachweise wo ein Motor kurz vor dem Absterben weniger Sprit braucht als bei einer normalen niedrigen Drehzahl... da bin ich gespannt. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, für die Eisdiele reichts.



Man könnte meinen das ist deine Priorität so oft wie du es erwähnst... na sind wir ein kleiner Eisdielen Poser mit unserem Clio? 



winner961 schrieb:


> Ein anderes Problem der Volks ist das fehlende Gutachten für den TÜV nach meinem Wissen.



Das ist kein großes Problem, man muss halt tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Die Eintragung von meinen XXR Felgen kostet 400Euro.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2015)

*Autsch*, na da sind wir heute aber mal wieder bissig ;0)


----------



## Riverna (12. Juli 2015)

Wundert es dich ernsthaft bei deinen Provokationen?


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2015)

Natürlich nicht :0)


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juli 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Kp-aWtft4
> 
> Nismo?! WTF




Bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass sich damals bei der Produktion ein Schreibfehler eingeschlichen hat und das Teil eigentlich "Joke" heißen sollte...


Über OZ kann ich mich eigentlich auch nicht beschweren, hatte auf 3 verschiedenen Autos OZ verbaut (2 x Ultraleggera, 1 x Tucano). Die Tucano waren die allerbilligsten und selbst mit denen hatte ich nie Probleme, dabei gibts hier im Umkreis mehr als genug Schlaglöcher auf den Strassen, denen man auch nicht immer ausweichen kann. Das ein oder andere Loch hab ich dann schon mal mitgenommen  Beim Wuchten waren die trotzdem nie auffällig.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2015)

Der Juke ist zwar kein schönes Auto, aber verkauft sich gut und macht sehr selten Probleme.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. Juli 2015)

400€?

Ich nehme mal an, das ist nicht Deine erste Einzelabnahme, aber mir kommen solche Beträge immer arg nach Abzocke oder Gewissensberuhigung des Prüfers vor.
Gern dann auch ohne Rechnung, bei so Spielereien wie 205/40 auf 9,5"

Ein Festigkeitsgutachten hast Du doch sicher, war fehlt denn für einen normalen Preis?

Warst Du mal bei einem anderen Stützpunkt?

100€ hat bei unserem Tüv die Eintragung eines M5-Motors im E30 samt Eigenbau-Motorhalterungen und amgepassten Audibremsen gekostet.

Oder, gleicher Betrag: M3 3,2 im E36 316i Compact mit E46 Compound Bremsen und Z3M-Hinterachse.

Für die Eintragung meiner Felgen, die eigentlich für ein anderes Modell bestimmt sind habe ich samt Gewindefahrwerk 50€ zahlen müssen.

Alles Tüv-Nord, andere dürfen ja hier keine 21er.

Wobei die sich inzwischen teilweise auch anstellen, gab früher einige schwarze Schafe.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2015)

Ich werd zu RHD-Speedmaster fahren, damit er mir gleich das Fahrwerk und die 3" Auspuffanlage eintragen kann. Die anderen Prüfstellen haben gar nicht die Möglichkeit sowas eintragen zu lassen. Darum lässt er sich das natürlich auch gut bezahlen, denke mal für alle drei Sachen werde ich irgendwo bei 1000Euro landen... Zum Fahrwerk gibt es keinerlei Papiere, zur AGA auch nicht und zu den Felgen nur die eingestanzten Tragfähigkeitsangaben.


----------



## fatlace (13. Juli 2015)

zu solchen japanischen felgen gibt es nix, kein festigkeitsgutachten ect.
dort ist höchstens die traglast eingestanzt mehr nicht.
und RHD Speedmaster hat sich auf sowas spezialisiert und lässt sich das gut bezahlen.
wie wasserdicht soeine Eintragung dann ist kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juli 2015)

@fatlace

Nur mal Interessehalber, wieviel Bodenfreiheit hat deine Frontschürze? Die sieht auf dem Bild ziemlich tief aus.

Gruß


----------



## fatlace (13. Juli 2015)

puh da fragste mich was
weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, passt gerade noch so mit der einfahrt 
kann nach der arbeit heute mal messen...


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2015)

Hab gerade noch ein Bild gefunden... leider ist es hinten mit 4.5 ° viel zu viel Sturz. Mal sehen ob ich den bis auf 3° runter bekomme, weil so halten die Reifen nicht mal eine Saison.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> puh da fragste mich was
> weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, passt gerade noch so mit der einfahrt
> kann nach der arbeit heute mal messen...



Jo das wäre kuhl.
Hast du damit schon schwierigkeiten bei abgeflachten Bordsteinen?

Ich mache demnächst ne Probefahrt in einem Auto (was wird noch nicht verraten ), bei der Kiste ist das einzige "Problem", dass die Frontschürze bzw. die Lippe an der tiefsten Stelle nur knapp 12cm Platz zum Boden hat.....12 klingt zwar nicht so wenig, aber es soll/kann hier und da wohl mal kratzen.
Während der Probefahrt werde ich mal schauen wie Alltagstauglich sowas ist.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2015)

12 Zentimenter ist im Alltag noch gut vertrettbar... mein grauer NX hatte glaub 10 Zentimeter das ging auch ohne Probleme. Mein roter NX hatte 7 Zentimeter das war zum teil dann schon etwas schwieriger... wobei es auch immer drauf ankommt wie weit die Front an den Vorderrädern über steht... bei wenig Überhang hat man natürlich kaum Probleme.


----------



## fatlace (13. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jo das wäre kuhl.
> Hast du damit schon schwierigkeiten bei abgeflachten Bordsteinen?
> 
> Ich mache demnächst ne Probefahrt in einem Auto (was wird noch nicht verraten ), bei der Kiste ist das einzige "Problem", dass die Frontschürze bzw. die Lippe an der tiefsten Stelle nur knapp 12cm Platz zum Boden hat.....12 klingt zwar nicht so wenig, aber es soll/kann hier und da wohl mal kratzen.
> Während der Probefahrt werde ich mal schauen wie Alltagstauglich sowas ist.



also man muss schon aufpassen, parkplätze wo vorne ein hoher bordstein ist, da kann ich nicht drüber fahren sonnst zerkratz ich mir alles.
ist meiner freundin auch schon passiert das sie zu weit vor gefahren ist und dann war die stoßstange zerkratzt.
hab ich erst vor kurzem neu lackieren lassen.

wen der bock für den felgenwechsel auf der bühne steht, dreh ich den evtl noch ein tick runter, der ist hinten im moment ein stück tiefer als vorne.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mir doch mal bitte die Nachweise wo ein Motor kurz vor dem Absterben weniger Sprit braucht als bei einer normalen niedrigen Drehzahl... da bin ich gespannt.


Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft abstreiten, dass ein Motor bei 1000Upm weniger verbraucht als bei 7000Upm.


----------



## dsdenni (13. Juli 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft abstreiten, dass ein Motor bei 1000Upm weniger verbraucht als bei 7000Upm.



Da Riverna von "Normal" geredet hat (schätz ma so 1500-2500) und nicht 7000 wird er da schon recht haben


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2015)

Also eine derart blöde Frage werde ich jetzt nicht kommentieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (13. Juli 2015)

Hast Du aber gerade  Dann erzähl doch mal was dran ist an der Sache. Ich selbst kann nur das sagen, was mein Auto mir sagt. Ich bin kein Techniker. Wenn ich aber mit 70 konstant auf der Landstraße gurke, dann ist der Verbrauch im 5-6. Gang deutlich niedriger als im 3. Gang. (und darum ging es eingangs meine ich)

Deine / Eure Meinung dazu würde mich interessieren. (komplett ohne Ironie usw.)


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2015)

Nene du hast doch gesagt es wurde nachgewiesen... also auf zeig mir das doch bitte mal. 
Desweiteren geht es nicht darum was dein Auto im 5ten oder 6ten Gang bei 70km/h hat, weil da wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht bei 1000U/Min rumeiern. Es sprach auch niemand davon das Auto bei 70km/h im 3ten Gang zu quälen. Sondern darum das es eben nicht spritsparend ist bei 1000U/Min (bzw kurz vorm Absterben) rumzueiern... da sind 2000U/Min deutlich besser weil der Motor viel freier arbeiten kann.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habe vor 11 Jahren bei einem Spritsparkurs mitgemacht.... wichtig ist: vorrausschauend fahren, dadurch weniger bremsen + den Schubbetrieb nutzen, und so früh wie möglich schalten.
Mit der Fahrweise habe ich bis jetzt so gut wie alle von mir gefahrenen Autos (annähernd) auf den Normverbrauch gebracht.
Mir spart das bares Geld.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2015)

Das ist soweit auch absolut richtig, möglichst früh heißt aber zu einem Zeitpunkt wo der Motor nach dem hochschalten immer noch genug Kraft hat ohne sich zu Quälen. Lässt sich doch ganz einfach Testen... 30km/h 6te Gang beschleunigen und 30km/h im 4ten Gang beschleunigen. Und zwar so beschleunigen das man gleich schnell auf die gewünsche Geschwindigkeit kommt. Nicht sich selber bescheißen und so langsam beschleunigen das man nach 5 Minuten endlich bei 50km/h ist. Wenn der Motor schon brummt und sich schüttelt, sollte einleuchten das dies NICHT spritsparend sein kann. Wann der perfekte Zeitpunkt zum schalten ist, hängt immer vom verbauten Motor ab.


----------



## keinnick (13. Juli 2015)

Ok, mag sein, dass wir aneinander vorbei geredet haben. Das Ganze fing ja viel früher an und da ging es darum, dass man in niedrigeren Gängen / bei höheren Drehzahlen i. d. R. mehr Sprit braucht. Das hier: 



Riverna schrieb:


> Was für eine bescheuerte Diskussion... sollen die Leute doch einfach so fahren wie sie es wollen. Und vorallem sollen sie ruhig im Glauben bleiben das 1000U/Min im 6ten Gang sparsamer ist als 2000U/Min im 4ten Gang... daran erkennt man einfach das technische Unverständnis.



hast Du erst später ins Spiel gebracht. Ich könnte jetzt genau so sagen _"von 1__000U/Min im 6ten Gang sparsamer ist als 2000U/Min im 4ten Gang"_ hat niemand geredet. Abger ist jetzt auch egal. Entsprechende Vergleiche, bei denen man mit "früher Hochschalten" weniger verbraucht können wir uns alle eh selbst googeln. Nix für ungut!


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2015)

Lassen wir es eine solch sinnlose Diskussion führt am Ende nie zu etwas handfestem.


----------



## fatlace (13. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jo das wäre kuhl.
> Hast du damit schon schwierigkeiten bei abgeflachten Bordsteinen?
> 
> Ich mache demnächst ne Probefahrt in einem Auto (was wird noch nicht verraten ), bei der Kiste ist das einzige "Problem", dass die Frontschürze bzw. die Lippe an der tiefsten Stelle nur knapp 12cm Platz zum Boden hat.....12 klingt zwar nicht so wenig, aber es soll/kann hier und da wohl mal kratzen.
> Während der Probefahrt werde ich mal schauen wie Alltagstauglich sowas ist.



hab gerade nachgemessen, sind bei mir auch knapp 12 cm


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> hab gerade nachgemessen, sind bei mir auch knapp 12 cm



Welche Tiefe hast du bei Kotflügelkante-> Radmitte ?


----------



## fatlace (13. Juli 2015)

müssten so 30.5-31cm sein.
Werde aber wie gesagt die Tage ein wenig tiefer gehen vorne


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> müssten so 30.5-31cm sein.
> Werde aber wie gesagt die Tage ein wenig tiefer gehen vorne



Das ist ja schon relativ tief.
Welches Fahrwerk hast du ?


----------



## fatlace (13. Juli 2015)

KW Street Comfort
zum richtig Tief fahren ist das allerdings nix.
Dann lieber ein Variante 1 oder direkt ein überarbeitetes von gepfeffert
 Hinten ist kein Restgewinde mehr, und vorne noch knapp 2cm.
Fährt sich noch sehr Komfortabel, muss nur hinten noch ein tick weicher eingestellt werden, bei Geschwindigkeiten über 200 fängt er langsam das hüpfen an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> KW Street Comfort
> zum richtig Tief fahren ist das allerdings nix.
> Dann lieber ein Variante 1 oder direkt ein überarbeitetes von gepfeffert
> Hinten ist kein Restgewinde mehr, und vorne noch knapp 2cm.
> Fährt sich noch sehr Komfortabel, muss nur hinten noch ein tick weicher eingestellt werden, bei Geschwindigkeiten über 200 fängt er langsam das hüpfen an.



Bei mir wird's denke ich ein ST XA, also quasi ein KW V2.


----------



## fatlace (14. Juli 2015)

sooo es ist vollbracht
ich find es extrem geil
an den alten hatte ich mich schon satt gesehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2015)

Sehen schon sehr gut aus, haste noch mal ein Bild von den alten? Weiß nicht mehr aus dem Kopf wie die ausgesehen haben.


----------



## fatlace (14. Juli 2015)

Bilder hab ich genug
Wen sie nicht zu nem vernünftigen Preis weggehen fahr ich die halt im winter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2015)

mhm... also irgendwie gefallen mir die alten an einem BMW besser. Die neuen sind aber die schöneren Felgen, passen nur nicht so gut zum Auto wie die alten. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## fatlace (14. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß was du meinst.
Die alten Felgen haben auch Perfekt gepasst.
Aber ich glaube ich muss dir nicht erzählen das man einfach mal bock auf was anderes hat
Und mit diesem Japanischen Felgen design sticht man aufjedenfall hier in Deutschland etwas raus.


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2015)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt schreiben das es Japan Style Felgen sind  
Keine Frage sie sehen sehr gut auf dem Auto aus... 

Vielleicht sagen mir die alten Felgen aber auch so zu, weil sie meinen neuen ähneln.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> sooo es ist vollbracht
> ich find es extrem geil
> an den alten hatte ich mich schon satt gesehen
> 
> ...


Schick schick aber wie schon gesagt wurde, würden die nem Japaner besser stehen [emoji28] 

Egaaal, viel Spaß noch! [emoji5] 
(Beim sattsehen mein ich natürlich  )


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Juli 2015)

Diese dicken messingfarbenen(?) Felgen stechen an deinem Auto schon wirklich raus, da fand ich die alten deutlich passender zu deinem auch ansonsten sehr dezent gehaltenen Tuning.
Allerdings haben die neuen Teile auch etwas. Durch die große glatte Fläche an den Speichen und den kurzen Übergang zum Kotflügel/Fahrzeugheck wirkt es dann doch stimmig. Viel Spaß beim angucken und fahren! 

Der Subaru sieht ja wirklich super aus jetzt, nur die Räder stehen wirklich weit raus (optischer Eindruck).


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> mhm... also irgendwie gefallen mir die alten an einem BMW besser. Die neuen sind aber die schöneren Felgen, passen nur nicht so gut zum Auto wie die alten. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung



Geht mir genauso, sorry.

Die neuen Räder sind schick, keine Frage, aber die vorherigen fand ich einfach perfekt.

Gerade an der Hinterachse einfach super. Welche Maße und ET war das denn?
Die standen schön satt im Radkasten, bei den jetzigen wirkt das irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## fatlace (15. Juli 2015)

ich hab mit sowas gerechnet
aber mir gefällt es sehr gut und das ist die hauptsache


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2015)

Ich find die neuen viel besser. 
Die alten finde ich sogar langweilig und würde kein 2. mal hinsehen. Bei den neuen allerdings würde ich mich umdrehen oder länger angucken. 
Liegt aber auch daran das ich schwarz/grau einfach eine schreckliche Kombination finde und dünne Speichern (grade bei einem so "dicken" Auto) nicht schön finde.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juli 2015)

Mir gefallen die "alten" auch besser. Aber die neue Kombi hat was.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> und dünne Speichern (grade bei einem so "dicken" Auto) nicht schön finde.



Geht mir genauso. Ich mag keine zu filigranen Felgen, da da selbst Niederquerschnittsreifen wie Ballonreifen aussehen. Da brauchts dann schon 30 oder 35 Reifen. Und damit ist das Fahrverhalten nicht mehr wirklich sportlich.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2015)

Also ich kann mich über meinen 35er Querschnitt nicht beschweren... das ist mehr als sportlich genug.


----------



## JaniZz (15. Juli 2015)

Die Sache mit dem Querschnitt ist ja auch von der Felgen Größe abhängig. 

Alles über 35 auf 19 Zoll ist für mich Trecker Reifen. 

@ fatlace 
Schicke Felgen,  würde ich für mein Z auch gerne haben. 

Was kosten die neu?


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2015)

Kommt halt immer auf die Felgenbreite an. Wenn der Niederquerschnittsreifen noch gezogen wird, dann hat man ja absolut kein Federungskomfort mehr, gerade in Kombi mit Tieferlegung und Sportfagrwerk. Hart ist halt leider in der Regel auch langsam. Ich würde nichts mehr unter nem 40er Querschnitt fahren.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2015)

Das sind Pauschalaussagen die gar keinen Sinn ergeben. Der Querschnitt alleine hat überhaupt nichts zu sagen. Lieber 245/35 als 195/40... da sind die 245 nämlich deutlich komfortabler weil sie eine höhere Flanke haben.


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Anbieten von Dienstleistungen ist selbst im Marktplatz nicht erlaubt.
> 
> @ TheBadFrag
> A3-Scheinwerfer lassen sich fast immer zu 100% instandsetzen, da die blinde Schicht nur oberflächlich ist. Bei den 210er Mercedes sieht es da schon anders aus. Da färben sich die Scheiben oft komplett durch und sind irreparabel.



Hallo Klutten, wie kommt das überhaupt das die Blind werden? Zur Zeit hab ich das Problem das der gut erhaltene 2006er E91 3er BMW meiner Freundin (gerade gebraucht gekauft) einen blind werdenden Seitenspiegel hat. Da bleibt sicher nur tauschen?


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das sind Pauschalaussagen die gar keinen Sinn ergeben. Der Querschnitt alleine hat überhaupt nichts zu sagen. Lieber 245/35 als 195/40... da sind die 245 nämlich deutlich komfortabler weil sie eine höhere Flanke haben.



Alleine dein Vergleich ist Blödsinn. Ich kann keine nullachtfuchzehn Kleinwagenreifengrößen mit Sportreifengrößen vergleichen. Wenn, dann musst du schon im gleichen Segment bleiben. 235/30 R18 hat sich bei mir furchtbar gefahren. 235/40 R 18 fährt sich toll. Wobei die hohen Flanken im Vergleich zum 30er Durchschnitt nix aussehen und man halt keine schönen filigranen Felgen fahren kann, weil alles mit 40 aussieht, wie Ballonreifen. Aber Show is ja nicht alles. Mit den Pilot Sport 2 mit 40er Querschnitt bin ich BTG NOS im Schnitt 10 Sekunden schneller, als mit den Dunlop,Sport Maxx, in 235/30 R 18. Solche Formate taugen nur für die Eisdiele. Dafür sieht's gut aus.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Juli 2015)

@Seabound
Ich lasse lieber das Fahrwerk die Federung erledigen, als die Reifen. 
Schau Dir mal ungefederte Anhänger an. Da federn auch nur die Ballonreifen. Also so ein Fahrverhalten möchte ich nicht.

Aber klar, es geht natürlich schon auch um die Optik und natürlich macht ein niedrigerer Querschnitt ein Auto nicht unbedingt sportlicher. Ich weiß schon, was Du meinst.

Siehe E46 M3, der mit den optionalen 19" wesentlich schlechtere Zeiten hingelegt hat, als mit den 18"und zudem auch deutlich unkomfortabler war.

Mit der Härte hast Du schon recht, bei unseren Straßen wird ein Auto mit Koni gelb "Version knüppelhart" samt ordentlich Federwegsbegrenzern garantiert nicht schneller. Aber das sollte sich inzwischen eigentlich schon rumgesprochen haben.

Aber das, was früher als Niederquerschnittsreifen bezeichnet wurde - 195/50 R15 auf 7" - und womit man auf dem Golf II beim örtlichen McDonalds der King war, sehe ich heute auch auch wie JanizZ eher als Treckerreifen an. 

Und ob man einen Unterschied zwischen 40, 35 oder 30er Querschnitt bei ansonsten identischen Reifen so spürt? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Alleine dein Vergleich ist Blödsinn. Ich kann keine nullachtfuchzehn Kleinwagenreifengrößen mit Sportreifengrößen vergleichen. Wenn, dann musst du schon im gleichen Segment bleiben. 235/30 R18 hat sich bei mir furchtbar gefahren. 235/40 R 18 fährt sich toll. Wobei die hohen Flanken im Vergleich zum 30er Durchschnitt nix aussehen und man halt keine schönen filigranen Felgen fahren kann, weil alles mit 40 aussieht, wie Ballonreifen. Aber Show is ja nicht alles. Mit den Pilot Sport 2 mit 40er Querschnitt bin ich BTG NOS im Schnitt 10 Sekunden schneller, als mit den Dunlop,Sport Maxx, in 235/30 R 18. Solche Formate taugen nur für die Eisdiele. Dafür sieht's gut aus.



Wie schön du mal wieder bewiesen hast, das du überhaupt nicht verstanden hast was ich gesagt habe. Aber ob diese Formate für die Eisdiele besser oder schlechter geeignet sind, kannst du mit Sicherheit besser beurteilen als ich. Alleine schon den Michelin mit dem ollen Dunlop zu vergleichen und sich dann über bessere Rundenzeiten zu wundern, ist schon grandios.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Seabound
> Ich lasse lieber das Fahrwerk die Federung erledigen, als die Reifen.
> Schau Dir mal ungefederte Anhänger an. Da federn auch nur die Ballonreifen. Also so ein Fahrverhalten möchte ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Die ganzen Meganefreaks auf der NOS fahren inzwischen mit den 17 Zoll ATS von Raeder-Motorsport rum, anstelle der ab Werk montierten 18 oder 19 Zoll. Die 17 Zoll sind wesentlich leichter, billiger, stabiler und schneller. Auch die Auswahl,an Reifen ist dann viel größer. Ich finde, dass Auto sieht mit 17 Zoll sogar richtig gut aus. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Wie schön du mal wieder bewiesen hast, das du überhaupt nicht verstanden hast was ich gesagt habe. Aber ob diese Formate für die Eisdiele besser oder schlechter geeignet sind, kannst du mit Sicherheit besser beurteilen als ich. Alleine schon den Michelin mit dem ollen Dunlop zu vergleichen und sich dann über bessere Rundenzeiten zu wundern, ist schon grandios.



Woher willst du denn wissen, welche Dunlop ich meine, es gibt diverse Kennungen der SportMaxx. Vom Holzreifen bis zu den SM Race, die Porsche als Optionsreifen auf de aktuellen GT3 RS steckt.

Aber ich nehme an, wer vollkommen sinnfrei mit jeder Menge Sturz und pseudo-Semislicks durch den Straßenverkehr kachelt, hat natürlich mehr Ahnung von der Materie als ich ;0)


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2015)

Trotzdem hast du überhaupt nicht verstanden was ich gesagt habe, les es dir mal durch, schalt den Kopf ein... dann verstehst eventuell sogar du es. 
Auf das Pimmelfechten wer mehr Ahnung hat gehe ich nicht ein, dass kannst du mit deinen Homies an der Eisdiele machen. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus... 

Und nochmal da du es scheinbar nie verstehen wirst, der Federal RSR ist kein Semislick Reifen... Und 3° Sturz ist natürlich mega krass viel...


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Juli 2015)

Gerade mal in ein Dokument von der Achsvermessung geguckt, selbst der Passat 3B hat einen Sturz von 1-1,6° an der Hinterachse


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2015)

Ist doch ein ganz normaler Wert. Selbst ein Golf 7 R hat weniger als 2 Grad (es sei denn, VW hat den Wert für den SA Supertest gefaked. Das Supertestauto hatte 2 Grad, wenn ich recht erinnere, was zu nem ziemlichen Shitstorm und jede Menge böser Leserbriefe geführt hat).


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2015)

Zum Glück darf jeder so fahren wie er will... der eine fährt mit mega krass viel sinnlosem Sturz und möchtegern alltagsuntauglichen Semislick Reifen durch die Gegend. Der andere fährt mit seinen schwabbelden Ballon Reifen an der Eisdiele vorbei... jeder wie er mag.


----------



## norse (15. Juli 2015)

Ich wünscht mein Subi hätte so viel Sturz .... da muss man manuell nachbessern mittelns Fahrwerk / Domstreben oder einfach "Sturzschrauben". Dann fährt sich die Kiste gleich um welten angenehmer.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2015)

Mit 3° fährt er sich echt angenehm. Mit mehr fährt er sich dann recht zickig an der Hinterachse... warum gibt es eigentlich gar keine Bilder von deinem Subi?


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juli 2015)

Also ich werd bei der Felgenwahl nicht über 18" gehen, ich mag zu große Felgen nicht. Um den Abstand passend zu machen, kann man ja immernoch tiefer gehen. King hatte mich davor gewarnt als ich meinte ich werd mir evtl. Ultraleggeras holen, da so feinspeichige Felgen noch viel kleiner wirken. 

Ich wollts nicht glauben, letztens hab ich die dann in 18" gesehen, und meine Meinung geändert. 

Muss mich weiter umsehen, wobei mich Felgen derzeit sowieso nicht tangieren. Erst Leistung, dann der Rest. 

Manchmal überlege ich mir ihn von der Optik her komplett Stock zu lassen, +400ps in nem unscheinbaren Kleid hat auch was.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Juli 2015)

Wölfe im Schafspelz sind immer noch die besten Autos

Ich mag so mega tiefe Karren wo die Reifen schon im Radhaus verschwinden eh nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2015)

Bei mir sind heute OEM Vorkats und OEM ESDs angekommen.
Samstag wird dann erst mal der ESD seiner schalldämpfenden Wirkung entmächtigt 
Wenn ich ihn optimiere, kommen die 1-Zellenkats rein, die ich bis dahin hoffentlich umgebaut habe.
Fahrwerk ist bei mir auch bald mal fällig, der wirkt mir deutlich zu hochbeinig, vorallem mit den 19ern.


@ fatlace: Mit den Felgen bist du schon mal in die richtige Richtung gegangen, nun muss er nur noch so aussehen  -> Sean Rho's BMW e92 335i - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mit den Pilot Sport 2 mit 40er Querschnitt bin ich BTG NOS im Schnitt 10 Sekunden schneller, als mit den Dunlop,Sport Maxx, in 235/30 R 18.



Und in welchem Bereich liegen die Zeiten?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich ihn optimiere, kommen die 1-Zellenkats rein, die ich bis dahin hoffentlich umgebaut habe.


Gibt es fertige Lambdasimulatoren für das Auto oder muss die Software abgeändert werden?


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juli 2015)

DP-Fix. Werd ich zumindest machen (lassen).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gibt es fertige Lambdasimulatoren für das Auto oder muss die Software abgeändert werden?



Die Software unterdrückt den Fehler.
Ist auch nur die Monitorsonde die nen Fehler schmeißt, die Lambda arbeitet normal.
Wenn die AU ansteht wird vorher der FS gelöscht (readiness Flags).
Dann wird ja ganz normal über Sonde im Auspuff gemessen und das besteht er (warmgefahren) dann auch. 
Es sind ja noch ungeregelte Sekundärkats vorhanden, die den Großteil der Abgasreinigung bei warmen Motor erledigen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> DP-Fix. Werd ich zumindest machen (lassen).



Das wäre die 2. Möglichkeit.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir sind heute OEM Vorkats und OEM ESDs angekommen.
> Samstag wird dann erst mal der ESD seiner schalldämpfenden Wirkung entmächtigt
> Wenn ich ihn optimiere, kommen die 1-Zellenkats rein, die ich bis dahin hoffentlich umgebaut habe.
> Fahrwerk ist bei mir auch bald mal fällig, der wirkt mir deutlich zu hochbeinig, vorallem mit den 19ern.
> ...


Aaalter der haut rein  

Nur der schiefe LLK würd mich stören


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Software unterdrückt den Fehler.
> Ist auch nur die Monitorsonde die nen Fehler schmeißt, die Lambda arbeitet normal.
> Wenn die AU ansteht wird vorher der FS gelöscht (readiness Flags).
> Dann wird ja ganz normal über Sonde im Auspuff gemessen und das besteht er (warmgefahren) dann auch.
> Es sind ja noch ungeregelte Sekundärkats vorhanden, die den Großteil der Abgasreinigung bei warmen Motor erledigen.


Naja bei Euro 5 führt ein fehlender Kat ja erst zum aktivieren der MIL und dann zur Leistungsreduzierung, wenn man nichts dagegen unternimmt. 
Für etliche Autos gibt es ja so kleine Lambdasimulatoren, die man dann anstatt der Monitorsonde an das Kabel steckt. Somit ist für das MSG der Kat in 1A Zustand. Da braucht man nicht mal vor der AU den Fehlerspeicher löschen.


----------



## fatlace (15. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir sind heute OEM Vorkats und OEM ESDs angekommen.
> Samstag wird dann erst mal der ESD seiner schalldämpfenden Wirkung entmächtigt
> Wenn ich ihn optimiere, kommen die 1-Zellenkats rein, die ich bis dahin hoffentlich umgebaut habe.
> Fahrwerk ist bei mir auch bald mal fällig, der wirkt mir deutlich zu hochbeinig, vorallem mit den 19ern.
> ...



Das ist mein absoluter Favorit
über die Folie hab ich auch schon nachgedacht
aber eigentlich sollte der demnächst durch den neuen Focus RS abgelöst werden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja bei Euro 5 führt ein fehlender Kat ja erst zum aktivieren der MIL und dann zur Leistungsreduzierung, wenn man nichts dagegen unternimmt.
> Für etliche Autos gibt es ja so kleine Lambdasimulatoren, die man dann anstatt der Monitorsonde an das Kabel steckt. Somit ist für das MSG der Kat in 1A Zustand. Da braucht man nicht mal vor der AU den Fehlerspeicher löschen.



Der N54 hat Euro 4.
Sowas kann man natürlich einbauen (ist der von Beam beschriebene DP Fix), jedoch sollte man den nur zur AU anstecken.
Lässt man den immer angesteckt, soll sich das laut vielen Spezis negativ auswirken. Warum und weshalb kann ich nicht beantworten, dafür hab ich mich noch nicht lange genug mit dem N54 befasst.



fatlace schrieb:


> Das ist mein absoluter Favorit
> über die Folie hab ich auch schon nachgedacht
> aber eigentlich sollte der demnächst durch den neuen Focus RS abgelöst werden



Ich würde an deiner Stelle den E92 behalten


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2015)

Hä wat?  Wie soll das denn negativ sein?

Die Monitorsonde dient nur zur Funktionskontrolle des Kats. Meistens ist es ja eine stinknormale Sprungsonde mit Heizung. Das MSG macht nichts anderes als die Spannungen zu überwachen und damit die Alterung oder das Verschwinden des Kats festzustellen.
Spannung im Teillast = 500mV +-50mV
Spannung im Schub = angehobene Masse +-50mV
Alles ok (die absoluten Werte werden sichlich anders sein, ist nur ein Beispiel)

Wenn man den Kat weglässt dann hat man ja im Teillast pendelne Spannung von 100-900mV = Kat defekt. Wenn der Kat nur gealtert ist dann pendelt die Spannung von keine Ahnung etwa 400-600mV, also Fehlercode -> Kat gealtert.
Ist die Monitorsonde außerhalb vom Auspuff dann hat man ja permanent nur die angehobene Masse als Spannungswert, also Fehlercode -> Lambdasonde defekt.
Lötet man eine Konstantspannungsquelle an die Signalleitungen die auf 500mV eingestellt ist, geht die Spannung im Schub nicht mehr runter, also Fehlercode -> Lambdasonde defekt.

Hmmmm ist der N54 wirklich Euro 4? Wann ist der denn auf den Markt gekommen? Was hat denn der N55? Ist das Euro 5?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2015)

Müsste 2006 gewesen sein. Den Motor gibt's ja schon recht lange, allerdings immer mit neuen, verbesserten Teilen.
Der N55 hat Euro 5.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2015)

Hmmm ich komm mit den Bimmern immer durcheinander... 

...und die Dichtringe von der verdammten Vanos zu tauschen ist auch das Letzte.  Warum können die da nicht ab Werk ordendliche verbauen, dann könnte man sich diesen Aufriss sparen.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juli 2015)

Der DP-Fix hat keinerlei Nachteile, der Kollege mit seinem 335 fährt seit 2 Jahren damit.

Ja, der N54 isn geiler Motor, aber BMW hat da so einige Komponenten verbaut die einfach fürn Arsch waren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm ich komm mit den Bimmern immer durcheinander...
> 
> ...und die Dichtringe von der verdammten Vanos zu tauschen ist auch das Letzte.  Warum können die da nicht ab Werk ordendliche verbauen, dann könnte man sich diesen Aufriss sparen.



Beschwer dich doch bei der Kundenbetreuung 

Gestern noch ne Mail an die Kundenbetreuung geschrieben, heute Morgen wurde ich direkt aus der münchener Technikabteilung angerufen und meine Frage wurde perfekt beantwortet 
Servicemäßig ist BMW anderen Herstellern wirklich um Längen voraus.
Letztens hat ein Bekannter mal beim Audi Kundenservice nach den Bremsscheibenmaßen gefragt: Was wird ihm telefonisch gesagt ? -> "wenden Sie sich bitte mit Ihrem Problem an ihren Serviceparter"
Was ist das denn bitte für ein Umgang mit dem Kunden 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ja, der N54 isn geiler Motor, aber BMW hat da so einige Komponenten verbaut die einfach fürn Arsch waren.



Wobei die meisten Fehler abgestellt wurden. Von den Turbos, HDP und Injektoren gab es glaube ich 4 oder mehr Revisionen.


----------



## Beam39 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, meine Wastegates sind am Sack. Ich habe beim Kaltstart die ersten Sek. immer ein Rasseln beim Abtouren wenn man mit dem Gas spielt. Habs bisher auf die abgesteckte Klappe im Auspuff geschoben, ich hab grade probehalber mal die Unterdruckschläuche gezogen und den Motor gestartet, kein gerassel mehr. 

Ich lasse den Motor jetzt etwas abkühlen und lasse dann nen Kollegen mit dem Gas spielen um zu hören obs aus Richtung der Turbos kommt, falls ja -> Kann der Stress losgehen.

Auto zum Freundlichen checken lassen, auf Voranschlag warten -> Händler schicken der das im besten Fall nicht übernimmt und auf die obstruse abgeschlossene Garantie hinweist -> Anwalt etc. pp. pp.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2015)

Müsste er ja übernehmen.
Ansonsten gleich RBs 
Meine Turbos sind mucksmäuschenstill, denke mal meiner hat schon eine neuere Serie.
Welches BJ war deiner nochmal ?


----------



## Riverna (15. Juli 2015)

Meine MKL leutet auch weil ich die neuste Einzelentechnologie verbaut habe... hat selbst den Kerl vom TÜV nicht interessiert. Gut ich hab zwei Fehlercodes drin, einmal zuviel Ladedruck und einmal eben keinen Kat. Gibt schlimmeres... wollte das im Winter trotzdem beseitigen. Kommt an der Eisdiele uncool...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, meine Wastegates sind am Sack. Ich habe beim Kaltstart die ersten Sek. immer ein Rasseln beim Abtouren wenn man mit dem Gas spielt. Habs bisher auf die abgesteckte Klappe im Auspuff geschoben, ich hab grade probehalber mal die Unterdruckschläuche gezogen und den Motor gestartet, kein gerassel mehr.
> 
> Ich lasse den Motor jetzt etwas abkühlen und lasse dann nen Kollegen mit dem Gas spielen um zu hören obs aus Richtung der Turbos kommt, falls ja -> Kann der Stress losgehen.
> 
> Auto zum Freundlichen checken lassen, auf Voranschlag warten -> Händler schicken der das im besten Fall nicht übernimmt und auf die obstruse abgeschlossene Garantie hinweist -> Anwalt etc. pp. pp.


Die Wastegateklappen sind bei vielen Turbos lose am Betätigungsarm aufgehängt. Das ist eigentlich normal. Ich denke nicht das das Geräsch da weg kommt. Am besten ma Video mit guter Soundaufnahme machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Wastegateklappen sind bei vielen Turbos lose am Betätigungsarm aufgehängt. Das ist eigentlich normal. Ich denke nicht das das Geräsch da weg kommt. Am besten ma Video mit guter Soundaufnahme machen.



Die frühen N54er Turbos hatten da große Probleme mit.
Hier wackelt dann nicht nur das Gestänge sondern die ganze Klappe ist lose.
musst mal auf YT gucken, da gibt es viele Videos zu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die frühen N54er Turbos hatten da große Probleme mit.
> Hier wackelt dann nicht nur das Gestänge sondern die ganze Klappe ist lose.
> musst mal auf YT gucken, da gibt es viele Videos zu.


Genau das meine ich ja. Die Klappe ist oft am Arm lose aufgehängt. Der Arm selber darf nicht lose sein. Wenn der ausgeschlagen ist, dann ist das schlecht. Da hilft dann nur nen neuer Turbo. Solange man den vom Händler hat ist ja nen Jahr gesetzliche Gewährleistung drauf.

...habe grade mal nen paar Videos von klappernden N54 Ladern geguckt. Wie ich es mir gedacht hab ist bei dem Turbo die Klappe auch lose am Arm befestigt. Allerdings ist bei vielen der Arm ausgeschlagen im Abgasgehäuse. Also entweder neuen Arm selber im CAD machen und Drehen/Fräsen oder neuer Turbo.


----------



## s-icon (15. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Händler schicken der das im besten Fall nicht übernimmt und auf die obstruse abgeschlossene Garantie hinweist



Die Garantie befreit ihn nicht von der Gewährleistung, da darf er sich selber mit rumschlagen.


----------



## ebastler (16. Juli 2015)

Heute auf ner Schnellstraße mit 40-50km/h durch dichten Verkehr  getuckert. Ich fahr, wie immer, etwas am rechten Rand, der vor mit weit links. Plötzlich ist genau vor meinem linken Reifen ein ~10*5*5cm "Metallklotz mit Stacheln", so weit ich das sehen konnte.

Der hinter mir war zu nah für ne Vollbremsung, der links von mir zu nah zum Spur wechseln, nach rechts war kein Platz mehr. Also etwas gebremst und so weit nach links wie es ohne Unfall ging. Das Vorderrad hats geschafft, das Hinterrad hats zerfetzt.
2-3cm Riss an der Innenseite. 

Musste dann mit Warnblinkern und Schritttempo ~100m zur nächsten Pannen-Ausweichplatz fahren und den Reifen wechseln.

Immerhin waren noch die Winterreifen drauf. Die sind schon fast fertig. Eine Saison hätten sie, bei den wenigen Kilometern, die Mama und ich mit dem Auto fahren, aber noch machen können... So ein Scheiß.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

Du machst dir Gedanken um deinen Hintermann, wenn du wegen etwas derart grossem bremsen musst?


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Müsste er ja übernehmen.
> Ansonsten gleich RBs
> Meine Turbos sind mucksmäuschenstill, denke mal meiner hat schon eine neuere Serie.
> Welches BJ war deiner nochmal ?



Meiner is BJ. 07 und hat laut BMW auch keine Neuen bekommen. Ne, dieser Ami-Schrott kommt mir nich in die Kiste. Da wird einem ja vom mitlesen im N54-Tech übel. Da freuen sich die Leute echt über 5000km ohne Probleme und sprechen von Standfestigkeit  Für mich is nen Turbo standfest wenn er MINDESTENS 50tkm packt ohne in die Luft zu gehen. Die RB' s gehen da reihenweise in die Luft nach 1000-2000km

Ich bin eh zufrieden wenn ich meinen auf +-450 ps kriege, mehr will ich nicht und dafür reichen die Serienlader.

Badfrag hat nicht ganz unrecht, es ist im Grunde nix Großes. In Regensburg is ne Firma die das für 500€ repariert und gegen etwas Standfestes austauscht. BMW tauscht da halt gleich komplett die Turbos.



> Die Garantie befreit ihn nicht von der Gewährleistung, da darf er sich selber mit rumschlagen.



Das stimmt schon, nur das rumgerenne jetzt wird extrem nerven. Ich schreib jetzt erstmal die Firma an bei der ich die Garantie hab wie ich nun vorzugehen habe.

Eigentlich kann man ja nicht mal dem Händler die Schuld geben, BMW müsste sone Misere auf Kulanz beheben, ohne wenn und aber und schon gleich bei ner Kiste die erst 70tkm auf der Uhr hat. Wenn man son Scheiss verbaut und in Amerika Kulanz auf Fahrzeuge mit bis 80k zu Meilen gewährt, dann sollte das erst recht hier in Deutschland so sein. Das nen Turbo bei 70tkm Probleme macht is einfach nicht normal und weist eindeutig auf einen Konstruktionfehler hin. Genauso wie die HDP oder die Injektoren die zig mal überarbeitet werden mussten bis sie standfest waren.

Es ist teilweise ein Armutszeugnis was die Hersteller für Sachen an den Tag legen.

Ich würde ja nicht einmal ne volle Erstattung erwarten, wenn ich nicht die Garantie und Gewährleistung hätte. Ich würde einfach nur wollen dass zugegeben wird dass es sich um nen Konstruktionsfehler handelt und man mir nen gutes Angebot macht, aber selbst dafür sind die sich teilweise zu schade.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juli 2015)

Naja, aber beim 335 ist das Problem doch sowieso mehr als nur bekannt. Was kauf ich mir dann auch noch so einen alten Gebrauchten? Also mir wäre das zu viel Geld für ein über 8 Jahre altes Auto. Wer weiß was da noch alles ansteht. Wer einen 335 kauft fährt den auch dementsprechend. Ich finde den 335 auch geil, aber Kollege, der Schrauber bei BMW ist, meinte auch, dass man da bei Gebrauchten mehr als nur Glück braucht und er schon so einige hatte, die richtig, richtig viel Asche in das Teil zimmern durften.


----------



## norse (16. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mit 3° fährt er sich echt angenehm. Mit mehr fährt er sich dann recht zickig an der Hinterachse... warum gibt es eigentlich gar keine Bilder von deinem Subi?



gibts hier irgendwo ein paar hundert Seiten vorher  ist nix besonderes ... blauer Hawkeye Kombi  Und jetzt steht erstmal der Urlaub an mit der Karre, danach kommen ein paar Anpassungen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Naja, aber beim 335 ist das Problem doch sowieso mehr als nur bekannt. Was kauf ich mir dann auch noch so einen alten Gebrauchten? Also mir wäre das zu viel Geld für ein über 8 Jahre altes Auto. Wer weiß was da noch alles ansteht. Wer einen 335 kauft fährt den auch dementsprechend. Ich finde den 335 auch geil, aber Kollege, der Schrauber bei BMW ist, meinte auch, dass man da bei Gebrauchten mehr als nur Glück braucht und er schon so einige hatte, die richtig, richtig viel Asche in das Teil zimmern durften.



Das ist Quatsch.
Im allgemeinen ist der N54 sehr sehr standfest und haltbar.
Da hat dein Kollege nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von dem Motor.
Außerdem werden bekannte Mängel meistens von BMW übernommenen.
Und wer einen absolut problemlosen Motor haben möchte, kauft sich eben einen N55 335i


----------



## ebastler (16. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du machst dir Gedanken um deinen Hintermann, wenn du wegen etwas derart grossem bremsen musst?


Naja, ich wusste, dass der Schaden geringer ist, wenn ich den Stahlklotz streif, als wenn mir mein Hintermann im Kofferraum steckt


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch.
> Im allgemeinen ist der N54 sehr sehr standfest und haltbar.
> Da hat dein Kollege nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von dem Motor.
> Außerdem werden bekannte Mängel meistens von BMW übernommenen.
> Und wer einen absolut problemlosen Motor haben möchte, kauft sich eben einen N55 335i



Hmm, na gut. Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was er so erzählt. Er meinte halt, beim 335i muss man schon sehr vorsichtig sein um da kein Fass ohne Boden zu kaufen. Fand den 335i eine Zeit lang auch sehr interessant und hatte mir ein paar Gebrauchte angeguckt. Nur findet man BMW's an jeder Ecke und dann war's mir doch zu "langweilig". Trotzdem ein feines Stück Fahrzeug mit ordentlich Kraft.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Naja, aber beim 335 ist das Problem doch sowieso mehr als nur bekannt. Was kauf ich mir dann auch noch so einen alten Gebrauchten? Also mir wäre das zu viel Geld für ein über 8 Jahre altes Auto. Wer weiß was da noch alles ansteht. Wer einen 335 kauft fährt den auch dementsprechend. Ich finde den 335 auch geil, aber Kollege, der Schrauber bei BMW ist, meinte auch, dass man da bei Gebrauchten mehr als nur Glück braucht und er schon so einige hatte, die richtig, richtig viel Asche in das Teil zimmern durften.



Lol, was ne Aussage. Wenns nach dem ginge welches Fahrzeug man am Besten meiden sollte weils bekannte Probleme gibt, wäre es besser wir würden alle Rad fahren. Dann dürfte keiner nen 2,5tdi von Audi fahren, keiner Multitronic von Audi fahren, keiner GM-Getriebe vom E39 fahren, allgemein am Besten keinen e39 als 530d oder 525d fahren da dort die Turbos, die HDP oder die Injektoren fliegen könnten, Benz müsste grundsätzlich des Rostes wegen gemieden werden, der 3.0tfsi von Audi in seiner ersten Gen. müsste aufgrund von Kolbenkippern gemieden werden, der V10 im S6 damals müsste aufgrund von Kolbenfressen gemieden werden etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.

Was meinst du in was für einem, teils katastrophalen, Zustand die neuen Generationen verkauft werden? Das sind teilweise noch Testwagen. Es werden fast im Wochentakt Dinge an einem Fahrzeug erneuert, den Rest kann sich jeder denken.

Beim Kauf eines Gebrauchten muss ich grundsätzlich damit rechnen das was hops geht, bleibt die frage warum ich mir so einen "alten" Gebrauchten hole. 

Hey king, sag mal, wieso holen wir Idioten uns sone alten Gebrauchten Türkenkisten?  Wieso fährt Riverna seine alten Gebrauchten Reisschüsseln und investiert unmengen an Kohle und überhaupt, wieso kauft sich nicht einfach jeder nen Neuwagen ?

Der N54 als Motor is ein Monster, der verträgt mindestens 450ps auf DAUER, nicht für 20-30k Kilometer. Deswegen wurde er auch im 1er M Coupe eingesetzt. Es gab halt Probleme mit den Anbauteilen, welche sehr sehr ärgerlich sind weil der Motor an sich, wie gesagt, die Standfestigkeit überhaupt ist.

Viel Asche is da nicht. Die Wastegates sind mit das Worst-Case Szenario, aber selbst da gibt es mittlerweile Spezialisten die das für 500€ beheben ohne dass man für 3000€ Lader tauschen muss. Dann wäre da die HDP die ca. 250€ kostet mit Einbau evtl. 350-400€, Injektoren und die Zündspulen die es für lächerliche 12€ das Stück gibt. Bleiben da noch die Magnetventile für 80€ das Stück, zwei an der Zahl.

Für grob geschätzte 1500€ kriegt man die Probleme der Anbauteile in den Griff und kann sich eines Standfesten Motores erfreuen.

Ausnahmen wo alles in die Hose geht gibts immer aber wiegesagt, mit dem Gedankengang würden wir alle Rad fahren und kein Auto, denn eines sind Autos für Normalverbraucher Ausnahmslos: Geldvernichter.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso fährt Riverna seine alten Gebrauchten Reisschüsseln und investiert unmengen an Kohle und überhaupt, wieso kauft sich nicht einfach jeder nen Neuwagen ?



Hey zieh mich da nicht mit rein 

1. Weil neue Autos schlicht und ergreifend zum größten Teil ******* sind. 2. Weil ich ein armer Kerl bin der keine Kohle hat.

Aber mal was anderes, wieviel kostet so ein 2007er 335i ungefähr? Wenn das soviel Geld für ein 8 Jahre altes Auto ist?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes, wieviel kostet so ein 2007er 335i ungefähr? Wenn das soviel Geld für ein 8 Jahre altes Auto ist?



Kann man so nicht sagen. Hängt stark von der Ausstattung sowie der Laufleistung und dem Zustand ab.
Musst mal bei Mobile.de gucken.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juli 2015)

Der 335 von meinem bekannten bekommt jetzt endlich mal nen anderen Auspuff. Performance esd und msd


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hey zieh mich da nicht mit rein
> 
> 1. Weil neue Autos schlicht und ergreifend zum größten Teil ******* sind. 2. Weil ich ein armer Kerl bin der keine Kohle hat.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes, wieviel kostet so ein 2007er 335i ungefähr? Wenn das soviel Geld für ein 8 Jahre altes Auto ist?



Kommt stark auf die Ausstattung, den Zustand und natürlich die KM an. Meiner hat 20k mit 70tkm gekostet. Recht üppig ausgestattet, sprich Navi, Leder, ACC (Abstandssensor), voll elektrische Sitze, Automatik, M-Paket etc. pp. Man bekommt natürlich auch welche für 15k, aber dann mit 100k KM. aufwärts, und sehr madiger Ausstattung.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Ok das ist schon recht viel Geld für ein 8 Jahre altes Auto... dachte schon mein Impreza mit fast 10k wäre teuer für seine 13 Jahre  Und so ein Impreza hat ja nur minimal Ausstattung. Elektrische Spiegel, elektische Fensterheber, Klimaautomatik und ein hoch modernes Kassetten/CD Radio.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2015)

Gibst du richtig Kette, dann brauchst du Kasette, werden die sich gedacht haben.
Wie viel Kilometer hatte der Impreza denn drauf?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ok das ist schon recht viel Geld für ein 8 Jahre altes Auto... dachte schon mein Impreza mit fast 10k wäre teuer für seine 13 Jahre  Und so ein Impreza hat ja nur minimal Ausstattung. Elektrische Spiegel, elektische Fensterheber, Klimaautomatik und ein hoch modernes Kassetten/CD Radio.



Wobei man dem E9x 3er mit ner guten Ausstattung das Alter nicht ansieht oder spürt.
Gerade in Sachen Infotainment immer noch vorne mit dabei und wirken kein Stück alt.
Wüsste ich nicht das Alter von meinem Auto, würde ich es auf 2-3Jahre alt schätzen. (Meiner ist BJ. 10.2009 und hat das große "X" an Ausstattung)
Und man darf den Neupreis von denen auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Gibst du richtig Kette, dann brauchst du Kasette, werden die sich gedacht haben.
> Wie viel Kilometer hatte der Impreza denn drauf?



Gestern hab ich die 67k Meilen voll gemacht. Sprich knapp 113.000 Kilometer. Gekauft hab ich ihn mit 64k Meilen... fahr scheinbar recht viel mit dem Hobel. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und man darf den Neupreis von denen auch nicht vergessen.



Gut Subarus sind schon immer recht günstig gewesen als Neuwagen. Und von 2000 - 2007 (glaub ich) ist es eh das selbe Auto bis auf die geänderte Front. Ich fahr z.B. das Getriebe aus einem 2005er und das Fahrwerk aus einem 2007er. Alles das gleiche... selbst der Innenraum.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> ein hoch modernes Kassetten/CD Radio.


Sowas hab ich auch XD.
Solang es nicht wie bei meiner Mum gelöst ist geht es aber. Dort ist im Gepäckraum ein Wechsler und nochmal ein einzelnes Laufwerk für die Navi-DVD, im Cockpit aber schwingt das Display aufwendig nach hinten um einen Kasettenschacht und sonst nichts freizulegen.


----------



## norse (16. Juli 2015)

naja ganz gleich sind die Subis nicht aber ... 04-01 war eigentlich alles P&P und 02-05 ebenso. Der 06-07 STI ist leider einiges anders (und nicht umbedingt besser geworden ...)
Einerseits toll, anderseits nunja ... man merkt schonmal das die Jungs nicht sooo die Entwicklugn haben wie BMW o.Ä: , aber sie sind halt einfach deutlich kleiner.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Lol, was ne Aussage. Wenns nach dem ginge welches Fahrzeug man am Besten meiden sollte weils bekannte Probleme gibt, wäre es besser wir würden alle Rad fahren. Dann dürfte keiner nen 2,5tdi von Audi fahren, keiner Multitronic von Audi fahren, keiner GM-Getriebe vom E39 fahren, allgemein am Besten keinen e39 als 530d oder 525d fahren da dort die Turbos, die HDP oder die Injektoren fliegen könnten, Benz müsste grundsätzlich des Rostes wegen gemieden werden, der 3.0tfsi von Audi in seiner ersten Gen. müsste aufgrund von Kolbenkippern gemieden werden, der V10 im S6 damals müsste aufgrund von Kolbenfressen gemieden werden etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Was meinst du in was für einem, teils katastrophalen, Zustand die neuen Generationen verkauft werden? Das sind teilweise noch Testwagen. Es werden fast im Wochentakt Dinge an einem Fahrzeug erneuert, den Rest kann sich jeder denken.
> 
> ...



Wat? Ich habe doch nie von Türkenkarren oder Reisschüsseln geredet. 
Rivernas Subi ist bombe, nur die Farbe und der Topf gefielen mir nicht, hatte ich aber glaube ich schonmal geschrieben.

Ich habe das nur angesprochen, weil ich mich nach dem auch mal umgeguckt habe und mir da von einem gebrauchten 335i abgeraten wurde. Hatte schon diverse Neufahrzeuge und damit noch nie Probleme gehabt. Deine Beispiele treffen ja auch sehr oft zu, es wird sich wohl kaum einer einen von Rost zerfressenen Benz holen. Die Neuen sind da ja nicht mehr so von betroffen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juli 2015)

Sooooo Leute,
habe gestern Probefahrt mit einem *wird_noch_nicht_verraten* gemacht.

Kompaktwagen, 2 Jahre alt, Diesel, 47tkm, Navi, Leder, Parkpiepser + Kamera hinten, Start Stop.....eigentlich Vollausstattung bis auf Xenon und Metallic-Lack.
Neupreis waren ca. 32.000€, nun koset er/es 18000€.
Da ich ca. 30tkm im Jahr fahre "lohnt" Diesel.

Jetzt bin ich innerlich hin und her gerissen.

Probefahrt:
Alles top, kein poltern o.ä., motor zieht sauber durch, Schaltung nicht hakelig, trotz Sportfahrwerk sehr komfortabel + die Sitze sind erste Sahne.

Innen+Außenbetrachtung:
Spaltmaße i.o. , Reifen haben noch Profil und sind gleichmäßig abgefahren, Motor trocken, Öl vorhanden^^, Auspuff rostfrei, insgesamt kein Rost an Karosse o.ä.
Innenraum ohne jedliche Abnutzungsspuren, quasi wie neu.
Das einzige was auffiel waren die Türgummies Fahrer + Beifahrer, die waren im oberen verlauf leicht eingedrückt+faltig.
Kollege von mir fährt ein ähnliches Modell und meint, bei ihm war es das selb und er hat sie aus optischen Gründen (also die Dinger sind dicht, aber an der Stelle nicht schön)  selber getauscht. Die Kosten betragen 35€ pro Stück.

Lack:
leider kein Metallic und rot.
Nun habe ich nichts gegen die Farbe.....der Wagen sieht damit ehrlich gesagt top aus.
Ich kenne mich mit der Pflege von Uni-Lacken aber null aus, ich würde ihn auf jeden Fall mal aufpolieren + versiegeln lassen.
Laut Hersteller hat der Lack eine Klarlackschicht + UV-Schutz, also wenn ich das richtig interpretiere SOLL er nicht ausbleichen.
Allerdings sieht man durch die weiße Grundierung sehr schnell Steinschläge + Parkrempler.
Steinschläge hat  er 3 sehr kleine auf der Haube und Fahrertür-Kante fehlen 2mm Lack (Garagenwagen?).
Sonst keine Dellen, Parkrempler oder Kratzer.
Gummilippe unter der Frontschürze dürfte schon ein paar mal Bodenkontakt gehabt haben, ist aber nicht gerissen o.ä. und man sieht sie nur wenn man sich vor das Auto legt.
Schürze hat keine Kratzer, auch nicht von unten.

So nun hat man die Qual der Wahl.

Eigentlich sprechen nur absolute Kleinigkeiten gegen die Karre......da ich aber (noch) keinen "Geldscheißer" zu Hause habe, will eine 18t€ Anschaffung natürlich gut überlegt sein.
*grübel*


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wat? Ich habe doch nie von Reisschüsseln geredet.



Da muss ich ihm recht geben, dass kommt eher vom Eisdielen Hero. Der hat schon des öfteren mal sowas los gelassen... von Iconoclast habe ich sowas bisher noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2015)

Die alten Subis sind ja wenigstens noch supi. Die Sportauto hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe den aktuellen Subi im Supi-Test. Komplett die absolute Supi-Möhre. Der Aktuelle zehrt nur noch vom Ruf der alten Modelle. Ist aber beim Mitsubishi Evo genauso. Da fällt mir ein, die Turbos in meinem Auto sind von Mitsubishi.


----------



## norse (16. Juli 2015)

Fahr das Ding mal selber  da ist doch ein wenig was besser geworden an der Kiste! Und vergleichen kann man die eh kaum noch mit den alten, zu viel Elektronik die mittlerweile drinn sein muss und Gewicht mitbringt. Aber der aktuelle Subi ist schon noch was feines! Gerade am Fahrwerk haben sie ordentlich gefeilt!


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2015)

Die Sportauto behauptet, der sei schlecht und langsam geworden. Bin die Autos nie gefahren. War früher ein Jugendtraum, genau wie der Evo. Aber seit Subaru und Mitsubishi nicht mehr in der WRC fahren, gehts wohl abwärts mit den Autos und mein Interesse an den aktuellen Modellen ist erloschen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Wie ich Leute liebe die ihre "Erfahrungen" aus Zeitungen haben und dann denken sie können irgendwo mitreden. Wahrscheinlich bist du weder einen alten noch einen neuen gefahren, wie willst DU also behaupten das die alten gut sind und die neuen schlecht? Aber du musst es schließlich wissen...


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2015)

Liest du überhaupt, was ich schreibe?


----------



## norse (16. Juli 2015)

Subaru fährt immernoch sehr aktiv und erfolgreich Rally, keine WRC (Reglement gibts ja nicht mehr her) aber Rally, gerade in den USA sehr erfolgreich und Populär  
Aber ja, seit dem Hawkeye ist da einiges schief gegangen bei Subaru ... aber der neue ist mal wieder was gutes! Und diese "Sportauto", "Autobild" und wie sie alle heißen ... naja, auf die Tests geb ich nichts mehr, was da teilweise für Unsinn erzählt wird, wahnsinn. und die verdienen damit auch noch Geld.

Riverna, nicht so aggressiv, er hats doch nie behauptet? Er hat doch gleich gesagt, dass Zeitung XY sagt das er schlecht sei  von daher, alles OK


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Selbstverständlich... und irgends steht etwas davon das du mal einen Evo/Subi bewegt hast. Nur das du mächtig bist eine Zeitung zu lesen... tolle Ausgangsposition sich eine Meinung zu bilden. Also nochmal meine Frage, schonmal einen alten Subi gefahren um ihn als "supi" bezeichnen zu können? 



norse schrieb:


> Riverna, nicht so aggressiv, er hats doch nie behauptet? Er hat doch gleich gesagt, dass Zeitung XY sagt das er schlecht sei  von daher, alles OK



Meine Frage ob er jemals einen gefahren ist, finde ich völlig legitim bei Aussagen wie: 
"Die alten Subis sind ja wenigstens noch supi."

Ich finde bei seinem Verhalten, dem arroganten Verhalten muss er sich nicht über unfreundliche Postings wundern. Es fällt scheinbar nicht nur mir auf...


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2015)

Trotzdem musst Du nicht gleich so auf ihn einhauen. Deine Eisdielen-Anspielungen ziehen sich auch schon über die letzten paar Seiten und sind eigentlich unnötig.


----------



## norse (16. Juli 2015)

Finde schon, dass es eine Ausgangslage ist. diskutieren kann man doch immer, solange es sachlich und ehrlich bleibt. Und wie hier am Stammtisch ist das doch völlig i.O.  von daher, thema erledigt und gut Jungs.

Mal ne frage, fährt hier jemand aktiv Offroad Touren? Bin derzeit am überlegen ... so ein Pajero V60 tät mich schonmal reizen und damit quer durch die Alpen, Karpaten o.Ä.. 
So ein Pajero kann man sich schonmal Leisten und die Umbauten sind auch bezahlbar.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Finde schon, dass es eine Ausgangslage ist. diskutieren kann man doch immer, solange es sachlich und ehrlich bleibt. Und wie hier am Stammtisch ist das doch völlig i.O.  von daher, thema erledigt und gut Jungs.



Und genau da unterscheiden sich unsere Meinungen. Aber lassen wir das Thema...
Am besten ignoriere ich den Typ absofort einfach... dann muss ich mich über ihn nicht ständig aufregen.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2015)

Vor allem hab ich doch nix Schlechtes gesagt. Die älteren Subarus, wie du einen fährst, waren super. Nur die neuen sind halt, laut Test nicht mehr so dolle und so schnell.  Das mit der Eisdiele hab ich übrigens noch immer nicht verstanden...


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Der ist schon ziemlich geil wie ich finde... rund rum 2cm höher und er wäre perfekt.

PS: Ist eigentlich jemand beim Reisbrennen 2015 mit dabei? Bin sehr gespannt auf das Treffen, durch die neue Kurzzeitkennzeichen-Reglung werden viele Karren die nie TÜV bekommen würden wohl fern bleiben. Dafür gibt es für die Autos normaler Zulassung wohl deutlich leichter Pokale. Bin mal gespannt wie dieses Jahr die Gewinner aussehen... mir ist da der Performanceteil viel wichtiger. Der Skyline wird beim freien Fahren mitfahren und mein Subi bei der 1/4 Meile hoffentlich nicht komplett untergehen


----------



## norse (16. Juli 2015)

Neeee so mag ich den gar nicht. Ein Subaru gehört möglichst origina l. Da brauch man nicht viel ändern. Die Prodrive Teile sehen gut aus ja, aber das war's schon . Mag es lieber dezent


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Das mit den Prodriveteilen sehe ich anders, bis auf den Heckspoiler habe ich alle Prodrive Teile verkauft. Und der wird auch noch durch einen STi/WRX Spoiler ersetzt. Mir gefällt er schon sehr gut, klar gibt es das eine oder andere worüber man streiten kann. Mir wäre er zu tief, jedenfalls mit einem Fächerkrümmer hat man dann massive Probleme beim fahren. Das ist auch der Grund wieso meiner so hoch ist...


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2015)

Redest Du von diesem "Ding" da oben auf dem Bild? Am liebsten würde ich jetzt was mit ner Eisdiele sagen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Mach doch, als ob mich das interessieren würde.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Juli 2015)

Ich habe noch keine Karten fürs RB bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es ganze We hinfahre oder nur ein Tag. Von mir aus sinds ja bloß 100 km


----------



## keinnick (16. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mach doch, als ob mich das interessieren würde.



Zumindest scheint es Dich zu interessieren, andere hier runter zu machen, die entweder nicht Deiner Meinung sind und / oder nicht auf Japaner stehen. Eine Frage: Hättest Du Dich bei Scholle / Seabound vorhin auch so aufgeplustert, wenn er nicht über nen Evo / Subaru sondern über nen Opel Astra / VW Golf / Ford Focus geschrieben hätte? Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

Scheinbar hast du gar nicht verstanden worum es ging...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Und diese "Sportauto", "Autobild" und wie sie alle heißen ... naja, auf die Tests geb ich nichts mehr, was da teilweise für Unsinn erzählt wird, wahnsinn. und die verdienen damit auch noch Geld.



Die SportAuto ist mMn die letzte Zeitschrift in DE, die die Autos noch richtig testet, deshalb darf man denen ruhig Glauben schenken 
Die Autobild und AMS ist da nix gegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ..eigentlich Vollausstattung bis auf Xenon und...
> 
> So nun hat man die Qual der Wahl.


2 Jahre altes Auto ohne Xenon oder LED Scheinwerfer? Da wäre meine Entscheidung innerhalb von 1 Sekunde gefällt.


----------



## fatlace (16. Juli 2015)

gerade vom auto waschen gekommen, also ich steh mega auf den neuen look



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer196 (16. Juli 2015)

Hat was. Definitiv.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2015)

Felgen zu groß, Bremse zu klein.


...bin heute mal nen SLS mit der optionalen Keramikbremse gefahren und die ist echt gut! Die 8000€ sind eine echte muss Investition. Dann lieber diesen ganzen Designo Bullshit mit irgendwelchem spezial Schlangenleder gedöns weglassen und die Bremse nehmen. Da hat man wirklich was von.


----------



## fatlace (16. Juli 2015)

nö, da passt alles


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Felgen zu groß, Bremse zu klein.
> .



Find ich jetzt nicht. Sieht doch stimmig aus. Hinten die Bremse stabilisiert doch eh nur, da kann das auch was kleiner sein. Spart Gewicht. Ich hab hinten noch nicht mal ne innenbelüftete Scheibe und trotzdem steht das Ding wie ne Eins nach 34 Metern. Wohlgemerkt, nach der X-ten Bremsung. Die Vorderbremse ist bei mir auch nicht größer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste sind die Bremsen bei nem Lotus Elise. Absolut Miniformat, bremsen aber wie Sau und geben nicht nach! Optimum. Aber so ein Lotus is ja auch vom Gewicht her was anderes. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...bin heute mal nen SLS mit der optionalen Keramikbremse gefahren und die ist echt gut! Die 8000€ sind eine echte muss Investition.



Keramik ist doch einfach nur teure  KaXXe. Porsche bietet bei Trackdays extra nen Service an, um von den Keramikscheiben auf Grauguss zurück zurüsten. Keramik ist schweineteuer und bei nem Ausflug ins Kiesbett mit heißen Scheiben, sind die sündteuren Scheiben kaputt.  Und für die Autobahn braucht niemand ne Keramikbremse.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2015)

Tja, wenn du mal verschiedene Bremsen gefahren bist und nicht nur deine eine Bremse, dann wirst du vielleicht auch mal die Unterschiede kennen.

Die Keramikbremse macht den Bremsweg nicht kürzer und standfester als eine Stahlbremse ist die auch nicht unbedingt. Allerdings ist die von der Dosierbarkeit bei Betriebstemperatur einfach sehr genial. Kein Vergleich zu einer Performance Stahlbremse.


...für mich muss nunmal die Bremse die Felge ausfüllen, alles andere sieht nicht aus. Deswegen bekommt mein nächstes Auto auch als erstes an der Vorderachse eine vernünftige Bremse. Die von meinen A3 ist auch so schrecklich zu klein.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> gerade vom auto waschen gekommen, also ich steh mega auf den neuen look
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht naise aus  Sind 19er, oder?


----------



## fatlace (16. Juli 2015)

ja
Wirken aber etwas kleiner als sie sind


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...für mich muss nunmal die Bremse die Felge ausfüllen, alles andere sieht nicht aus. .



Da hätte ich eine Lösung, montiert dir 14" Stahlräder dann sieht auch die kleinste Bremsanlage groß aus. Wenn das dass einzige Problem ist...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2015)

Die meisten bremsen sich ne Keramikbremse kaputt, weil die im ABS-Regelbereich bremsen, das können die nicht ab.


----------



## fatlace (16. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...für mich muss nunmal die Bremse die Felge ausfüllen, alles andere sieht nicht aus. Deswegen bekommt mein nächstes Auto auch als erstes an der Vorderachse eine vernünftige Bremse. Die von meinen A3 ist auch so schrecklich zu klein.



Zwischen Sattel und Felge passt kein finger dazwischen, also ausgefüllt ist die schon
Und 330mm reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2015)

330mm hätte ich auch gerne... bei mir sind es glaub ich 290mm. Da bringt einem der 4 Kolben Bremssattel auch nicht viel...
Aber japanische Hersteller sparen gerne mal an den Bremsen... mein NX hatte Serie sogar nur 256mm Scheiben mit 1 Kolben Schwimmsattel. Grauenhaft...


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wie groß die bei mir genau sind. Glaub auch 330mm.


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Klutten, wie kommt das überhaupt das die Blind werden? Zur Zeit hab ich das Problem das der gut erhaltene 2006er E91 3er BMW meiner Freundin (gerade gebraucht gekauft) einen blind werdenden Seitenspiegel hat. Da bleibt sicher nur tauschen?



Das Problem nennt sich "Sonne". Die UV-Strahlung lässt Kunststoffe altern und zerstört diese auch teilweise. Bei deinem Seitenspiegel handelt es sich aber eher um einen technischen Defekt. Wenn er vom Rand aus bräunlich gelb anläuft, kann das an einer unterwanderten Chromschicht oder aber der auslaufenden Schicht liegen, die die Abblendfunktion gewährleistet. Da hilft nur ein Austausch.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Zwischen Sattel und Felge passt kein finger dazwischen, also ausgefüllt ist die schon
> Und 330mm reicht vollkommen aus


Passt doch mit den Bremsen, hab vorne 340mm und das sieht gut aus bei 19".
Hinten ist halt bisschen affig aus, da sinds glaube ich nur 272mm.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 2 Jahre altes Auto ohne Xenon oder LED Scheinwerfer? Da wäre meine Entscheidung innerhalb von 1 Sekunde gefällt.



Mag sein, allerdings hat man dort eine Fehlerquelle bzw. Kostenfaktor weniger.
Wenn eine H7 Birne durch ist, kaufe ich für 10-20€ ne Neue und bau die ein.
Wenn ein Xenon Brenner hin ist, bezahle ich minimum 70€ (Brenner) und muss ihn einbauen lassen.
Wenn bei Xenon die Sache anfängt zu flackern, wird es ein neues Steuergerät.
Und wenn bei einem LED-Scheinwerfer nur noch Flackerlicht oder kein Licht kommt, heißt es meist "Baugruppentausch" (Scheinwerfer) komplett.

Man muss halt wissen was einem die Sache wert ist, der Händler hätte sogar noch einen in anderer Farbe + Xenon + ein paar kilometer weniger stehen.
Der kostet aber fast 4000€ mehr, hat mir zu große felgen (19"),  schlechtere Sitze und kein Leder.
Mit den "gesparten" 4000€ fahre ich die nächsten 2 Jahre quasi kostenlos zur Arbeit.


----------



## Zoon (17. Juli 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Sportauto behauptet, der sei schlecht und langsam geworden.



Was sich auf die Deutsche Version bezieht. Die Redaktion war  allerdings auch beim STI Testcenter am Nürburgring wo die schönen  natürlich in Deutschland nicht erhältlichen Sondermodelle wie Nür Spec.  Cosworth usw. getestet werden. Mich würde wundern dass eben diese  Modelle sämtliche Nachteile des Supertestwagens NICHT haben. Aber der  Deutschlandvertrieb von Subaru scheint eh im Dauertiefschlaf zu sein.  nun gibts hier endlich auch den Levorg also endlich wieder nen  vernünftigen Subaru der kein SUV ist auf Anfrage obs den 2.0 T hier  geben wird: Nöööö .... 

Legacy gibts hier nicht mehr.
BRZ fällt aus
Impreza als einziger Motor: 1.6er Sauger !!! dazwischen gibts NIX nächste Stufe: WRX.

@ fatlace. sehr schön die Felgen, mal was anders als das ewige BBS Einerlei.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mag sein, allerdings hat man dort eine Fehlerquelle bzw. Kostenfaktor weniger.
> Wenn eine H7 Birne durch ist, kaufe ich für 10-20€ ne Neue und bau die ein.
> Wenn ein Xenon Brenner hin ist, bezahle ich minimum 70€ (Brenner) und muss ihn einbauen lassen.
> Wenn bei Xenon die Sache anfängt zu flackern, wird es ein neues Steuergerät.
> Und wenn bei einem LED-Scheinwerfer nur noch Flackerlicht oder kein Licht kommt, heißt es meist "Baugruppentausch" (Scheinwerfer) komplett.



Dafür hält Xenon (und LED) im Schnitt ewig und die Lichtausbeute ist deutlich besser als bei den heutigen Halogenfunzeln. Steuergeräte verabschieden sich sehr selten.
Ein paar Autos gibt's noch mit gutem Halogen, die meisten haben aber wirklich ein schlechtes Licht (vorallem mit Linsenscheinwerfern)
Außerdem ist Xenon/LED beim Verkauf sehr nützlich.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Juli 2015)

Würde auch nicht mehr ohne Xenon/Led fahren wollen. Wenn ich mal andere Autos fahre guckt man andauernd auf den Tacho, ob die Funzeln überhaupt an sind. Die Ausleuchtung ist verglichen mit Xenon/Led sowas von mieserabel, nie wieder Birnchen. Am Besten sind auch immer die, die Led Tagfahrlicht haben aber dann normale Birnen als Abblendlicht. Das sieht sowas von sch.... aus.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2015)

Sehe ich auch so. Zumal ein Xenon-Brenner eigentlich ne gefühlte Ewigkeit hält und im Verhältnis dazu auch nicht sonderlich teuer ist.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mit Halogen und Streuscheibe eine prima Ausleuchtung. Bei aktuellen Autos ist leider auch an dem Teil das Design viel wichtiger als die Funktion weshalb die "Klarglasscheinwerfer" meist ziemlich krumm ausleuchten.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juli 2015)

Xenonlicht trägt, unter Anderem aber auch, ungemein zum Erscheinungsbild des Fahrzeuges bei, das wirkt seeeeeehr aufwertend.


Die ganzen Macker hier fahren alle Porsche Cayenne weil der mittlerweile billiger is als nen Golf, die Meisten haben nichtmal Xenon drin, was meinst du wie Kacke das aussieht.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2015)

Wer bitte kauft sich (ursprünglich) eine mindestens 60k+++ Euro Karre und lässt dann Xenon weg?  Aber ich kann mir vorstellen was Du meinst. Hauptsache ne "dicke Karre". Solche Kandidaten gibts glaub ich überall.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Juli 2015)

> Wer bitte kauft sich (ursprünglich) eine mindestens 60k+++ Euro Karre und lässt dann Xenon weg?



Das frag ich mich auch sehr oft.



> Aber ich kann mir vorstellen was Du meinst. Hauptsache ne "dicke Karre". Solche Kandidaten gibts glaub ich überall.



Ich verabscheue sie. Wie sie dann vor Allem so mega stolz in ihren Klapperkisten sitzen und sich - am  besten noch mit Sonnenbrille, Sitz ganz hinten, ein Arm am Lenkrad der gerade so hinkommt - meeeeeeeeeega cool fühlen.


----------



## Riverna (17. Juli 2015)

Also ich vermisse kein Xenon bei mir... hätte sogar alles da um legal auf Xenon umzubauen. 
Aber euere Vorurteile gegenüber gewissen "Kandidaten" sind schon lustig... aber diese Vorurteile gibt es in jedem Forum. Also können sie nicht ganz unberechtigt sein.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2015)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich kenne meist keinen dieser "Kandidaten" persönlich aber dieses Klischee, das Beam dort so schön gezeichnet hat, habe ich bislang ziemlich oft (in ganz DE) beobachten können. Ausnahmen gibts natürlich immer, darum sollte man nie alle über einen Kamm scheren oder zu Unrecht verurteilen / bewerten. Ich habe z. B. nen Kumpel, der fährt u. a. nen astrein erhaltenen Opel Calibra. Die meisten würden nun denken, wenn sie ihn in der Karre sehen: "Richtiger Opel Proll". Der hat allerdings richtig was in der Birne, ist absolut kein Proll sondern mag einfach alte Opel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Zwischen Sattel und Felge passt kein finger dazwischen, also ausgefüllt ist die schon
> Und 330mm reicht vollkommen aus



Wenn das wirklich so wäre, dann könnte man das Auto ja ab Werk nur mit 19" Rädern fahren. Das glaub ich eher weniger.  Und wenn man ne größere Bremse montiert, dann ist das immer eine Festsattelbremse. Da hat man dann nur sehr wenig Sattel über der Scheibe und kann deswegen sehr große Scheiben fahren.

...wenn man nicht auf der Rennstrecke fährt dürfte für die Motorleistung die Bremse ausreichen, da hast du wohl recht.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mag sein, allerdings hat man dort eine Fehlerquelle bzw. Kostenfaktor weniger.
> Wenn eine H7 Birne durch ist, kaufe ich für 10-20€ ne Neue und bau die ein.
> Wenn ein Xenon Brenner hin ist, bezahle ich minimum 70€ (Brenner) und muss ihn einbauen lassen.
> Wenn bei Xenon die Sache anfängt zu flackern, wird es ein neues Steuergerät.
> ...


Wann geht denn mal nen Xenon oder LED Scheinwerfer kaputt? H7 Birnen sind ständig schrott und selbst wenn sie funktionieren sieht man nix. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Wer bitte kauft sich (ursprünglich) eine mindestens 60k+++ Euro Karre und lässt dann Xenon weg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das sind auch die, die den Sitz ganz hinten haben, die linke Hand oben auf dem Lenkrad, hängen mit dem ganzen Körper auf der Mittelkonsole und das Fahrerfenster ist unten, weil die Klima kaputt ist. Außerdem läuft irgendwelche "alaalalaaaaaalalallallaaaa" Musik auf maximaler Lautstärke.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Juli 2015)

Mein beileid die sich den 4 zyl holen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yOzOFijjnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juli 2015)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich find den 4 Ender von Klang her besser. Ich stehe überhaupt nicht auf dieses V8 geblubber...


----------



## Riverna (17. Juli 2015)

Gibt in der Tat 4 Zylinder die deutlich besser klingen, aber ich denke mal er bezieht sich auf den Mustang als 4 Zylinder. Und wenn der V8 schon so mau klingt, wird der 4 Zylinder da nicht wirklich ein Feuerwerk abrennen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so wäre, dann könnte man das Auto ja ab Werk nur mit 19" Rädern fahren. Das glaub ich eher weniger.  Und wenn man ne größere Bremse montiert, dann ist das immer eine Festsattelbremse. Da hat man dann nur sehr wenig Sattel über der Scheibe und kann deswegen sehr große Scheiben fahren.


Stimmt, wäre schon komisch.
Ich darf bei meinen 340er Scheiben sogar noch 17" fahren.

Als Erweiterung zu dem "Ich habe meinen Kopf in der Mitte des Autos und stütze mich auf der Mittelkonsole ab", gibt es noch die Freundin die auf dem Beifahrersitz das gleiche zelebriert. 
Sieht sehr lustig aus, wenn man hinter so jemanden fährt.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Mein beileid die sich den 4 zyl holen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dachte erst, der erste wäre schon der 4 Zylinder und habe mich wirklich sehr über den satten Sound gewundert. 
Und dann kam auf einmal dieses verkrampft jaulende Cabrio um die Ecke bei dem die Reifen den Motor (glücklicherweise) komplett übertönt haben


----------



## Riverna (17. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wäre schon komisch.
> Ich darf bei meinen 340er Scheiben sogar noch 17" fahren.



Die Felgengröße sagt nicht unbedingt was aus. Tiefbettfelgen haben z.B. einen kleineren Durchmesser. So hab ich zum Beispiel meine 17" 7.5Jx17" leichter mit deutlich mehr Platz über den Sattel bekommen als meine späteren 8.5Jx17" mit Tiefbett. Es kann also durchaus passieren das ein Satz passt und der nächste mit der gleichen Größe nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juli 2015)

Also passe ich auch in euer Klischee weil ich den Sitz aufgrund meiner größe ganz hinten habe, die Fenster runter weil ich keine Klima habe, die Sonnenbrille auf, weil die Sonne blendet und weenn ich die Sonnenblende runterklappe nichtmehr viel sehe und im Stadtverkehr nicht immer beide Hände am Lenkrad habe ?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also passe ich auch in euer Klischee weil ich den Sitz aufgrund meiner größe ganz hinten habe, die Fenster runter weil ich keine Klima habe, die Sonnenbrille auf, weil die Sonne blendet und weenn ich die Sonnenblende runterklappe nichtmehr viel sehe und im Stadtverkehr nicht immer beide Hände am Lenkrad habe ?


Man kann es sich auch so hindrehen, wie man es gerade will


----------



## Riverna (17. Juli 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also passe ich auch in euer Klischee weil ich den Sitz aufgrund meiner größe ganz hinten habe, die Fenster runter weil ich keine Klima habe, die Sonnenbrille auf, weil die Sonne blendet und weenn ich die Sonnenblende runterklappe nichtmehr viel sehe und im Stadtverkehr nicht immer beide Hände am Lenkrad habe ?



Da steht doch dicke Karre...
Aber wenn du wie ein Spacko halb auf dem Beifahrersitz hockst... dann schon.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Juli 2015)

Naja gut dicke Karre is das ja nu nicht gerade ^^ eine Stufe über MX5 vllt. 

Ne ich sitz auf meiner Seite, was soll ich auch auf der Beifahrerseite, ich habe ja nicht mal ne Mittelarmlehne -.-


----------



## dsdenni (17. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Mein beileid die sich den 4 zyl holen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Sound des GT's im Video is auch n Witz

https://youtu.be/CwwwQryCUNc

Ab 5:30 fängst an

Soo muss dat


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Juli 2015)

Göttlich. Als Spaßfahrzeug wird auf jeden Fall noch ein Ami bei mir landen. [emoji4]


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Juli 2015)

> Der Sound des GT's im Video is auch n Witz
> 
> https://youtu.be/CwwwQryCUNc
> 
> ...



Wen man den 2000 zellen kat ausbaut ist ja logisch das dan deutlich mehr geht.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juli 2015)

> Aber euere Vorurteile gegenüber gewissen "Kandidaten" sind schon lustig... aber diese Vorurteile gibt es in jedem Forum. Also können sie nicht ganz unberechtigt sein.



Ich finde nicht, dass das Vorurteile sind. Wieso sonst kaufen sich diese Leute sone SUV' s die völlig runtergerockt sind, 900tkm auf der Uhr haben und völlig nackt sind? Doch nicht weil sie das geil finden, sondern einfach um ne "fette" Kiste zu fahren.

Da steckt 0 Leidenschaft dahinter so wie es bei uns is. Da gehts einfach nur ums Gesehen werden. Und wenn dann was im Arsch ist wirds entweder gar nicht repariert oder es wird das Billigste vom Billigen verbaut. Ich kenne einfach zu viele von denen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2015)

Ich verstehe immer nicht, was an den dicken SUVs so toll sein soll.
Dann doch lieber nen Camaro, R8, 911, GTR oder sowas.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (18. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Noch nie nen 3 Zylinder gehört der bis zum Anschlag gedreht wird? Ich hör da auch definitiv nen 6 Zylinder, geht so Richtung Boxer. Genauso wie der 5 Zylinder ein ähnliches Klangbild wie nen 10 Zylinder hat etc. pp.
> Ich find den 3 Zylinder vom Sound her sogar deutlich geiler als nen 4 Zylinder.



Bin nur stiller Mitleser, aber jetzt schreibe ich mal.
Bezogen auf die Zylinderdiskussion. Es gibt auch 4 Zylinder die toll klingen!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFav5BPpv0U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W522uJTplYE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVnmkuS877U

Kann sich alles sehen lassen.  
Der hier gezeigte neue Mustang Reihenvierzylinder hört sich wirklich nicht so toll an, schade. Auch der V8 schien mit etwas zu sanft?
Da vermisst man die alten!


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass das Vorurteile sind. Wieso sonst kaufen sich diese Leute sone SUV' s die völlig runtergerockt sind, 900tkm auf der Uhr haben und völlig nackt sind? Doch nicht weil sie das geil finden, sondern einfach um ne "fette" Kiste zu fahren.
> 
> Da steckt 0 Leidenschaft dahinter so wie es bei uns is. Da gehts einfach nur ums Gesehen werden. Und wenn dann was im Arsch ist wirds entweder gar nicht repariert oder es wird das Billigste vom Billigen verbaut. Ich kenne einfach zu viele von denen.



Aber wenn jemand von abgenudelten 300.000km Türken BMW's redet, regst du dich auf?...


----------



## Riverna (18. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass das Vorurteile sind. Wieso sonst kaufen sich diese Leute sone SUV' s die völlig runtergerockt sind, 900tkm auf der Uhr haben und völlig nackt sind? Doch nicht weil sie das geil finden, sondern einfach um ne "fette" Kiste zu fahren.
> 
> Da steckt 0 Leidenschaft dahinter so wie es bei uns is. Da gehts einfach nur ums Gesehen werden. Und wenn dann was im Arsch ist wirds entweder gar nicht repariert oder es wird das Billigste vom Billigen verbaut. Ich kenne einfach zu viele von denen.



Ich sehe das teilweise anders, aber ob es Sinn macht darüber nun eine Diskussion zu führen bezweifel ich.


----------



## xTerokx (18. Juli 2015)

Nutzt ihr Felgenschlösser? Wenn ja, welche sind den Empfehlenswert?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juli 2015)

Nein, ist vollkommen sinnlos.
1. Kann man Schlosssätze kaufen.
2. Geht das Schloss eher einem selber beim Radwechsel kaputt und dann hat man den Ärger.
3. Klaut eh niemand Felgen unter 1500€/Felge.

...wenn du deine Felgen wirklich sichern willst kannst du höchstens das Schloss und die Schraube selber anfertigen. Das funktioniert aber auch nur solange wie das Loch in der Felge ziemlich tief und eng ist. Ansonsten kommt man mit nem Universalausdreher drauf.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand von abgenudelten 300.000km Türken BMW's redet, regst du dich auf?...



Was? Wer hat wo von abgenudelten Türken BMW' s geredet?


----------



## deeeennis (18. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute! 

Gestern morgen als ich meine Schwester zum Flughafen fahren musste (~130km Entfernung, nur Autobahn), ist mir auf dem Rückweg auf den letzten 10km ein quietschen bei Schlaglöchern auf der rechten Seite aufgefallen, was auf der Hinfahrt definitiv noch nicht da war.
Zuhause hab ich dann bemerkt, dass das Geräusch von vorne rechts kommt, bei jedem einfedern hört man es. 
Das auto ist ein Smart Forfour Bj. 2005 mit ca. 85tkm.
Äußerlich fällt an Stoßdämpfer und Feder nichts auf.
Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juli 2015)

Smart.

Zur Werkstatt fahren und reparieren lassen. Wir können nichts außer raten. Geräusch Ferndiagnose ist nicht so besonders zuverlässig ohne Kristallkugel. Meine Kristallkugel ist grade zur Inspektion...


----------



## Riverna (18. Juli 2015)

Meine Kristallkugel sagt... du solltest in die Werkstatt fahren 
Nein mal im ernst, sowas kann man nur schwer über Ferndiagnose sagen. Es kann von einer gebrochenen Feder, über defektem Stoßstämpfer bis hin zur Koppelstange alles sein.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Was? Wer hat wo von abgenudelten Türken BMW' s geredet?



Das liegt schon etwas zurück und war auch nicht in diesem Thread.


----------



## deeeennis (18. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel sagt... du solltest in die Werkstatt fahren
> Nein mal im ernst, sowas kann man nur schwer über Ferndiagnose sagen. Es kann von einer gebrochenen Feder, über defektem Stoßstämpfer bis hin zur Koppelstange alles sein.



Alles klar, hätte ja sein können dass hier leidenschaftliche Smartfetischisten anwesend sind 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Smart.
> 
> Zur Werkstatt fahren und reparieren lassen. Wir können nichts außer raten. Geräusch Ferndiagnose ist nicht so besonders zuverlässig ohne Kristallkugel. Meine Kristallkugel ist grade zur Inspektion...



Meine Mutter fand das Auto leider schön 
Naja, dann gehts mit dem Auto zur Werkstatt.


----------



## Riverna (18. Juli 2015)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Alles klar, hätte ja sein können dass hier leidenschaftliche Smartfetischisten anwesend sind



Ich denke nicht das es sich dabei um ein spezielles Smart Problem handelt... also nicht so das ein Smart nicht von Haus aus schon ein Problem wäre. 
Spaß bei Seite... fürn Alltag würde ich so eine Kiste auch fahren. Aber nur als Diesel um möglichst wenig Kraftstoff zu verbrauchen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Gestern morgen als ich meine Schwester zum Flughafen fahren musste (~130km Entfernung, nur Autobahn), ist mir auf dem Rückweg auf den letzten 10km ein quietschen bei Schlaglöchern auf der rechten Seite aufgefallen, was auf der Hinfahrt definitiv noch nicht da war.
> Zuhause hab ich dann bemerkt, dass das Geräusch von vorne rechts kommt, bei jedem einfedern hört man es.
> ...



Dr. Google tippt auf Querlenkergummis scheint keine unbekannte Größe zu sein


----------



## s-icon (19. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein, ist vollkommen sinnlos.
> 1. Kann man Schlosssätze kaufen.
> 2. Geht das Schloss eher einem selber beim Radwechsel kaputt und dann hat man den Ärger.
> 3. Klaut eh niemand Felgen unter 1500€/Felge.
> ...



Gibt es denn gar keine empfehlenswerte Schlösser? würde meine Felgen ungern ungesichert lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Gibt es denn gar keine empfehlenswerte Schlösser? würde meine Felgen ungern ungesichert lassen.


So lange ich bei Daimler bin hatten wir noch keinen Fall, wo ein Auto auf Steinen stand. Von unseren Kunden hat quasi fast niemand Felgenschlösser. Selbst die ganzen 200000€ Autos haben nie Felgenschlösser.

Wenn an einem Auto Felgenschlösser dran sind dann meistens nen w202 mit 15" Stahlfelgen. Da ist das Felgenschloss schon ein wenig abgenuckelt, irgendein Idiot hat Kufperpaste ans Gewinde geschmiert und deswegen dreht das Felgenschloss über und man hat den Salat.

Aus meiner Sicht absolute Geldverschwendung. Wenn jemand auf Felgen scharf ist, dann hat der eh sämtliche gängige Schlosssätze im Auto. Wenn es unbedingt sein muss, dann lass dir ein paar einzigartige Felgenschlösser anfertigen. Außendurchmesser 0,5 kleiner als das Loch in der Felge und dann den Schlüssel in einer dreieckigen Freiform. Nicht mehr als ein Dreieck, sonst kann man was in die Mitte reinhauen.


----------



## s-icon (19. Juli 2015)

Danke

Der Phaeton hat serienmäßig Felgenschlösser, ob es war bringt? Wahrscheinlich nur ein besseres Gefühl.
Anfertigung ist mir eigentlich zuviel Aufwand, ist ja eh versichert und steht zu 90% in abgesperrten Garagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2015)

Nen besseres Gefühl bringt es, mehr nicht. Im Moment werden eh viel mehr Airbags, Navis und Scheinwerfer geklaut. Achja DPFs und Spiegel sind auch beliebt. ...ich meine ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn ein Spiegel 500+ kostet...


----------



## dsdenni (19. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen besseres Gefühl bringt es, mehr nicht. Im Moment werden eh viel mehr Airbags, Navis und Scheinwerfer geklaut. Achja DPFs und Spiegel sind auch beliebt. ...ich meine ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn ein Spiegel 500+ kostet...


N DPF klauen? Rly?! [emoji28]


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

Ne zeitlang wurden KATs ohne Ende geklaut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> N DPF klauen? Rly?! [emoji28]



Ne DPF/Kat Einheit fängt meist bei schlappen 1500€ an und sowas gibts nicht im Zubehör. Wenn du auf Egay mal ne heile DPF/Kat Einheit für 300€ siehst, dann ists vermutlich geklaut.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem erste Auto hatte die Vorbesitzerin vergessen mir die Nuss für die Felgenschlösser mit zu geben -> zu Ford gefahren und das Kästchen mit deren Standard Schlössern umfasste keine zehn Stück wovon natürlich schon die zweite Nuss gepasst hat. Seitdem ist für mich ziemlich klar wie "sicher" die sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2015)

Wie bei vielem, es dient nur dazu den Gelegenheitsdieb abzuschrecken.


----------



## dsdenni (19. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne DPF/Kat Einheit fängt meist bei schlappen 1500€ an und sowas gibts nicht im Zubehör. Wenn du auf Egay mal ne heile DPF/Kat Einheit für 300€ siehst, dann ists vermutlich geklaut.


Würds lustig finden wenn da einer ankommt und versucht n DPF zu klauen nur um zu merken das der kurz vor Ende ist [emoji23]


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2015)

Na und? Viele Diebe kommen zwei Mal. Nachdem die alten (und trotzdem nützlichen) Teile geklaut wurden, nimmt man sich 4 Wochen später dann die frisch eingebauten mit. Diesen Aufwand betreiben die organisierten Banden doch mit links.


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2015)

Kann ich unterschreiben, mir hat man ein Autoradio gestohlen. War nix tolles. Dann hatte ich mir ein neues gekauft und schwupp ne Woche später wieder Auto aufgebrochen und neues Radio weg


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2015)

Tja, die klauen dir halt die alten Sachen, damit sie dir kurz danach die neuen klauen können.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juli 2015)

Ich fände es wirklich lustig, wenn die unter unserem Passat eine Stunde lang im Dreck wühlen und nichts finden


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2015)

War gerade auf einem Mustangtreffen mit ca 300 Autos. Der neue Mustang sieht echt schick aus, klingt aber in Natura doch echt zarm. Da waren von 69 Fastback bis zu den richtig hässlichen 80/90 Jahre Modellen zu komplett neuen alles dabei. War echt schön... auch wenn ich dem Mustang nach wie vor nicht soviel abgewinnen kann wie Camaro,Charger oder Challager. Es war sogar ein Plymouth Roadrunner Superbird da. Und paar Hotrots...  Amis konnten früher schon extrem geile Karren bauen.


----------



## orca113 (19. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Problem nennt sich "Sonne". Die UV-Strahlung lässt Kunststoffe altern und zerstört diese auch teilweise. Bei deinem Seitenspiegel handelt es sich aber eher um einen technischen Defekt. Wenn er vom Rand aus bräunlich gelb anläuft, kann das an einer unterwanderten Chromschicht oder aber der auslaufenden Schicht liegen, die die Abblendfunktion gewährleistet. Da hilft nur ein Austausch.



Danke für die Beschreibung. Hatte schon von "sonnenempfindlichkeit" bei Kunststoff gehört aber nie bei blind werdenden Scheinwerfern. Bei dem Außenspiegel liegst du wohl richtig


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Juli 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUQcO9tRLwA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U52pulJeEkM

Warum müssen leute mit ihrer 100K karre immer so angeben bis es kracht....


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2015)

Schon heftig... einer scheinbar tot im Porsche mit dem Kopp auf der Hupe und einer liegt neben dem Gebäude. Aber bei so Videos weiß ich nie ob ich das glauben soll, dass könnte genau so ein Abschreckungsvideo sein. Wo wir bei 100k Karren sind und angeben, diese Woche ist doch was ganz ähnliches passiert in Köln mit einem Mini und einem 1ner BMW. Sind also nicht nur die 100k Karren Besitzer die sich so schlecht verhalten. Das zieht sich leider durch jede Schicht und wird in letzter Zeit meiner Meinung nach immer schlimmer. Hier fahren sich die Leute mittlerweile in gleichmässiger Reihenfolge die Köppe ein. Zum Glück bisher immer ohne Unschuldige, bei den anderen ist mein Mitleid eher begrenzt.

Das Video ist länger und vom gleichen Unfall: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHyfKe9GACo


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Reinigungsknete? Laut Internet taugt die ja schon was. Habe nämlich vor, morgen mein Auto (erst Mal Motorhaube) damit richtig sauber zu bekommen und dann sowas:

http://www.amazon.de/SONAX-Polish-C...?ie=UTF8&qid=1437340759&sr=8-4&keywords=sonax

aufzupolieren. Mein Lack sah nämlich schon mal besser aus


----------



## skycurve (20. Juli 2015)

Hab mal vor ein paar Jahren probeweise die von NIGRIN (weil günstig) gekauft, das war der letzte Schrott, zumindest meine Erfahrung. Ich wollte damit Flugrostflecken vom Lack entfernen. Vielleicht gibt es da ja verschiedene Ausführungen... Laut anderen Foren soll SONAX aber gut sein.

Gruß


----------



## Beam39 (20. Juli 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Reinigungsknete? Laut Internet taugt die ja schon was. Habe nämlich vor, morgen mein Auto (erst Mal Motorhaube) damit richtig sauber zu bekommen und dann sowas:
> 
> SONAX Polish & Wax Color NanoPro schwarz 500 ml 296 100: Amazon.de: Auto
> 
> aufzupolieren. Mein Lack sah nämlich schon mal besser aus



Magic Clean Reinigungsknete blau 100 gr. online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege

und als Gleitmittel sowas (oder auch Ähnliches):

DODO JUICE Basics of Bling Detailing Spray 100ml online kaufen - Lupus Autopflege

There you are 

Mit dem Kneten musst du aber vorsichtig sein. Nicht zu fest drücken (sonst gibts Knetspuren, sprich Kratzer) und nur in eine Richtung. Die Knete mehrmals kneten damit die benutzte Fläche überwiegend sauber ist. Am besten die Knete 5-10min aufwärmen im warmem Wasser (nicht im Heißen).



> Hab mal vor ein paar Jahren probeweise die von NIGRIN (weil günstig) gekauft, das war der letzte Schrott, zumindest meine Erfahrung. Ich wollte damit Flugrostflecken vom Lack entfernen.



Flugrost ist normaler Weise kein Problem für Knete, aber für sowas gibts bestimmte "Iron-Remover", auf den Lack sprühen max. 5 min warten und schon is nix mehr mit Flugrost.



> Warum müssen leute mit ihrer 100K karre immer so angeben bis es kracht....



Kann ich dir sagen: Das sind meist neureiche Menschen, die noch nie was hatten und durch ihr Geld meinen unantastbar zu sein. Von diesen Neureichen gibts besonders viele in Russland, bedingt durch die Geschichte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUQcO9tRLwA
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U52pulJeEkM
> 
> Warum müssen leute mit ihrer 100K karre immer so angeben bis es kracht....


Tja mit nem Käfig wären die beiden da wohl heile raus gekommen...

Was ich erstaunlich finde das sowohl das Licht, als auch das Kombi noch geht!  Der Einschlag muss aber ganz gut gewesen sein, dass sich Motor und Getriebe von einander trennen. Den einen Turbo hats auch erwischt. Der Andere sieht noch gut aus!

Wäre interessant den Unfallhergang zu sehen, ob der Fahrer im Porsche wirklich Schuld hat.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2015)

Der Unfall sieht viel zu stark aus als das er sich an die STvO gehalten hat, somit ist er egal was passiert ist mindestens einen sehr großen Teil Schuld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2015)

150 km/h sollen es wohl gewesen sein, in den anderen Videos kam das Heck ja schon scheinbar alleine an.



> Tja mit nem Käfig wären die beiden da wohl heile raus gekommen...


Glaube ich eher nicht das denen ein Käfig wirklich viel geholfen hätte


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Glaube ich eher nicht das denen ein Käfig wirklich viel geholfen hätte



Wenn ein Käfig im Auto ist, dann bricht es nicht auseinander. Selbst bei Unfällen mit 250km/h+ bleibt das Auto in einem Teil. Was bei dem Unfall so verheerend war ist die Tatsache das das Auto durchgerissen ist. Die Laterne ist ansich ja nicht sonderlich stabil, allerdings kann sie bei einem Auto ohne Käfig die Seite aufreißen. Sobald ein Riss in der Seite ist, geht es dann auch so durch.
Wär gegen die Laterne ein Auto mit Käfig geflogen, hätte es die warscheinlich glatt abrasiert und wär dann mächtig verbeult weitergeschliddert. Da hat man dann auf jeden Fall eine Chance das zu überleben.


----------



## ASD_588 (20. Juli 2015)

Die Ausleutchtung ist schon heftig, dagegen kommen mir die leuchten vom firmen transit wie ein  kertzenschein vor.

1:34





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faVKN7yzb1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hitman-47 (20. Juli 2015)

Das ist sogar bei mir um die Ecke wo die rumfahren  
Gerade mit dem direkten Vergleich den ich auf der Strecke damit habe...schon heftig wie die Technik sich entwickelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ein Käfig im Auto ist, dann bricht es nicht auseinander. Selbst bei Unfällen mit 250km/h+ bleibt das Auto in einem Teil. Was bei dem Unfall so verheerend war ist die Tatsache das das Auto durchgerissen ist. Die Laterne ist ansich ja nicht sonderlich stabil, allerdings kann sie bei einem Auto ohne Käfig die Seite aufreißen. Sobald ein Riss in der Seite ist, geht es dann auch so durch.
> Wär gegen die Laterne ein Auto mit Käfig geflogen, hätte es die warscheinlich glatt abrasiert und wär dann mächtig verbeult weitergeschliddert. Da hat man dann auf jeden Fall eine Chance das zu überleben.



Ich hatte ja mit keinem Wort erwähnt das die Kiste mit einer Art Käfig auch in 1000 Stücke gerissen worden wäre. In den Videos kann man leider ja nicht was er zuerst getroffen hat aber die mögliche Laterne wo die Blumen lagen sah aber sehr massiv aus und Spuren sah man daran auch fast keine. Es kann letztlich niemand sagen wie der Aufprall in dem Falle weiter gegangen wäre und ein etwas anderer Winkel hätte auch ein anderes Ergebnis zur Folge. Mir sind einige Unfälle noch in Erinnerung die trotz Käfig dem Fahrer auch nicht halfen und auch Autos die an den unmöglichsten Stellen zerrissen habe ich schon mehr als genug gesehen. Aber es war nun mal kein Rennwagen und verunstaltet freiwillig ein Cabrio mit dem Vogelkäfig. Das einzig positive an der Sache ist lediglich das die niemanden mitgenommen hatten


----------



## fatlace (21. Juli 2015)

war vorhin mal ein paar Fotos machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juli 2015)

Keep em coming


----------



## Useful (21. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> war vorhin mal ein paar Fotos machen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sieht gut aus^^

Wo ist das? Komme nämlich auch aus der Gegend (Nähe von Bielefeld)


----------



## fatlace (21. Juli 2015)

ähm schon ne ecke von Bielefeld entfernt
ist in Kirchlengern an der Kartbahn


----------



## Useful (21. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> ähm schon ne ecke von Bielefeld entfernt
> ist in Kirchlengern an der Kartbahn




Achso, das kenne ich in etwa, da dort Bekannte wohnen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. Juli 2015)

Auf dem Bild gefallen mir die Felgen hingegen wieder richtig gut.
Und Dein Auto glänzt ordentlich 
Welches Wachs/welche Versiegelung verwendest Du?

Hatte früher immer Swizöl und seit gefühlt ewigen Zeiten liegt Turtle Wax Ice bereit, aber ich komme nie dazu.
In drei Wochen habe ich Urlaub, vielleicht haut es dann endlich mal hin.

Btw: Taugt die Kartbahn da was? Ist die direkt an der B239, oder?


----------



## fatlace (21. Juli 2015)

Nunja, der steht nicht in der Sonne deswegen sieht der so gut aus
Der Lack braucht echt dringend wieder ne Politur, ich benutze zur Zeit gar kein Wachs oder ähnliches
Kriegt aber auch nur Handwäsche und das mindestens einmal die Woche
Ja genau ist genau bei der B239,
Die Bahn ist super, nur leider etwas Teuer.

edith:
hier noch eins
das wars dann aber
Ist genau unter der B239



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Nunja, der steht nicht in der Sonne deswegen sieht der so gut aus
> Der Lack braucht echt dringend wieder ne Politur, ich benutze zur Zeit gar kein Wachs oder ähnliches
> Kriegt aber auch nur Handwäsche und das mindestens einmal die Woche
> Ja genau ist genau bei der B239,
> ...



Mein ihr mal ne Politur täte dem Lack meines GTI (schwarz Perleffekt) mal gut oder ist nach drei Jahren zu früh? Mein GTI ist Bj. 07.2012

Wird pfleglich behandelt, mit der Hand gewaschen und nur selten Waschanlage.

Aber ne Politur könnte ihm gut tun zumal er nur draußen steht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juli 2015)

Ich poliere und versiegel 2x pro Jahr 
Mein E92 kommt in den nächsten Wochen auch unter die Maschine


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich hab nen 8 Jahre alten Karren in schwarz-metallic. Wird immer in der Waschstraße gewaschen, wenn er denn gewaschen wird 
Morgen sollte dieses Zeug kommen, dann kann ich mal berichten wie das taugt:

SONAX Polish & Wax Color NanoPro schwarz 500 ml 296 100: Amazon.de: Auto

Habe mir Polierwatte dazu bestellt. Oder soll ich lieber was anderes nehmen?
Plan ist:
1.) Wäsche
2.) mit Reinigungsknete abfahren
3.) mit dem Sonaxzeugs polieren


----------



## fatlace (21. Juli 2015)

ich mache es normalerweise immer nach dem winter, also so im März, April.
Dieses Jahr habe ich es noch nicht geschaft, ich hoffe ich schaffe es nächste woche sonnst sehe ich dieses Jahr schwarz dafür
ich kann nur das empfehlen
3M Politur Schleifpaste Wachs 50417 09375 50383 Set 31a | eBay
ist zwar schweine teuer, aber dafür richtig richtig gut.
Nicht umsonst benutzen die ganzen Lackierer das Zeug


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2015)

Ich müsse den Subaru auch unbedingt mal zum Aufbereiter bringen. Und vorallem mal zum Beulendoc... es ist zwar ein Rallycar aber trotzdem muss er ja nicht unbedingt verbeult sein. Schlimm ist die Motorhaube, der Vorbesitzer hat sie immer zugedrückt wie eine normale Haube und dadurch schöne Beulen in die Aluhaube gedrückt. Das geht mir richtig auf den Wecker


----------



## Beam39 (22. Juli 2015)

> Mein ihr mal ne Politur täte dem Lack meines GTI (schwarz Perleffekt) mal gut oder ist nach drei Jahren zu früh? Mein GTI ist Bj. 07.2012



Das kann dir nur der Lackzustand alleine sagen  Handwäsche ist nicht gleich Handwäsche. Wie wäscht du mit der Hand? Mit einem Eimer?  Wie groß? Was fürn Schwamm? etc. pp. Viele zerfetzen sich ihren Lack mit falscher Handwäsche stärker als mit ner Waschanlage.


----------



## orca113 (22. Juli 2015)

Ja großer Eimer, Wasser wird mehrmals getauscht und unter fließen Wasser aus dem Schlauch. Schwamm extra aus dem Fachhandel. Dachte auch eher weil der Wagen fast immer draußen steht


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2015)

Das mit der Lackpflege ist immer so eine (nervige) Sache.
Bei uns gibt es eine 1A Waschstraße, da gibt es keine "Bürsten" wie damals oder an der Tanke, sondern Stofflappen. Ich fahre da schon seit 5 Jahren hin, alles top --> keine kratzer oder schlieren etc..
Die Typen bieten auch politur und versiegelung etc. pp an, da hab ich schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass FALLS ich mir nen neuen (Gebrauchten) hole, den da mal machen lasse.
Ich hab auch schonmal über nen Aufbereiter wegen Steinschlägen nachgedacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das jetzt schon lohnen würde.
Steinschläge sammle ich wie ein Magnet, ich fahre viele Kilometer und einen großen Teil auf der AB.....die Dinger sind einfach mal richtig nervig.

In meiner alten Heimat habe ich dank Garage die Lackpflege noch selber betrieben, jetzt würde ich es nur noch machen lassen.
Im allgemeinen würde ich auch jedem Anfänger raten, sich die handhabung von einer "erfahreneren" Person zeigen zu lassen, gerade in Bezug auf diverser schleifpolituren....da kann man sich einiges mit versauen.


----------



## Zoon (22. Juli 2015)

So mach ich das auch. Warum das Geld für teures Pflegemittel und Werkzeuge rausschmeißen wenn ich davon keine Ahnung habe.  Dann lass ich es lieber machen von nem Profi einmal nach Winter und einmal im Herbst vorm Winter vor der Streusalzsaison.


----------



## Lee (22. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß echt nicht wie ihr das schafft wöchentlich ne Handwäsche am Auto zu machen...

Ich fahre mein Auto ja nicht einmal mehr in die Waschstraße weil ich es gerade im Sommer für so sinnlos halte. Kaum bin ich einmal auf der Landstraße oder gar AB unterwegs sieht mein Auto innerhalb kürzester Zeit aus wie ein Insektenfriedhof und alles war umsonst. Da könnte ich nach jeder Fahrt waschen...
Standortbedingt habe ich auf dem Auto auch immer Katzentappser und Katzenkot von der blöden Nachbarskatze, aber das ist wohl ein Sonderfall.


Dazu gleich ne Frage: Jemand Tipps wie man die toten Insekten wieder loswird?


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Juli 2015)

Ich polier vll einmal im Jahr und gewaschen wird, wenn es der Wahen nötig hat. Es ist immerhim ein alltäglicher Gebrauchsgegenstand, da halte ich mich nicht alle 3-4 Wochen 1-2 Tage mit der Pflege dran auf. [emoji4] Außerdem habe ich sowieso wieder einen neuen Wagen, bis der vorherige auch nur ansatzweise mach alt aussieht.


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich polier vll einmal im Jahr und gewaschen wird, wenn es der Wahen nötig hat. Es ist immerhim ein alltäglicher Gebrauchsgegenstand, da halte ich mich nicht alle 3-4 Wochen 1-2 Tage mit der Pflege dran auf. [emoji4] Außerdem habe ich sowieso wieder einen neuen Wagen, bis der vorherige auch nur ansatzweise mach alt aussieht.



Da es hier keinen Gefällt mir Button gibt, muss ich meine Zustimmung hiermit bekunden.  Ich mache das genau so wie Du es beschrieben hast. Bis auf das polieren. Das mache ich nie.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2015)

Polieren (lassen) reicht mir alle 2 Jahre.
Was ich empfehlen kann sind professionelle Lackversiegelungen, das kann man einmal im Jahr machen, am besten im Frühjahr.
Da kann man sich im extremfall einen schönen Insektenfriedhof über den gesamten Sommer "aufbauen", und im Herbst fährt man exakt einmal durch die Waschstraße --> und schon ist alles Blitzblank!
Weiterer positiver Nebeneffekt ist, dass sich Vogelkot nicht mehr einbrennt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juli 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> So mach ich das auch. Warum das Geld für teures Pflegemittel und Werkzeuge rausschmeißen wenn ich davon keine Ahnung habe.  Dann lass ich es lieber machen von nem Profi einmal nach Winter und einmal im Herbst vorm Winter vor der Streusalzsaison.



So schwer ist das nicht. Kann man sich recht schnell aneignen.
Und kostenmäßig kommt es auch günstiger, wenn man es selbst macht.
Eine gute Lackaufbereitung wird man für unter 200-300€ nicht bekommen.
Die meisten "Profis" polieren da einmal grob drüber, klatschen da ein bisschen Versiegelung drauf und das war's.
Wirklich gute Aufbereiter sind selten.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2015)

Es kommt halt ganz auf die Ansprüche an, ich mag mein Auto auch sauber.....aber durch die weiten strecken müsste ich den Wagen alle 2 Tage durch die Waschstraße fahren.....nur damit er 24Std später wieder dreckig ist.
Als ich vor über 10 Jahren noch wenig fahren musste, war das bei mir ganz anders. Da wurde poliert, gewachst.....jedes wochende gewaschen, und um neidvolle Blicke zu erhaschen wurde nach dem Trocknen, nochmals mit der guten Trockenwäsche (heißt heute "Detailer") drübergegeangen. Das hatte den Effekt, dass die Karre geleuchtet hat wie ein Spiegel.
Heute habe ich dafür einfach keine Zeit.....und keine Lust mehr.


----------



## keinnick (22. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Heute habe ich dafür einfach keine Zeit.....und keine Lust mehr.



Das ist der Punkt. Will man es richtig machen, gehen dafür einige Stunden drauf. Das ist mir mein Auto ehrlich gesagt nicht wert. Für mich ist ein Auto ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Da reicht mir die Waschstraße. Meinen Teppich in der Wohnung bringe ich ja auch nicht alle 2 Wochen zum reinigen. Der Staubsauger muss reichen. Irgendwann fliegt er dann raus. Ähnlich ist es mit Autos.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2015)

Ich sags mal so, wenn das Auto noch "Neu" ist, pflege ich ihn mehr. (lasse pflegen^^)
Nach ein paar Jahren, nimmt das dann ab.

"Heutzutage" (das hört sich an als wäre ich schon 50) ist es erfahrungsgemäß mit der Lackpflege mir auch fast schon zu komplex geworden.
Jedem der Interesse an dem Thema hat, kann ja mal auf z.B.: autopflegeforum.eu gehen.
Da wird schonmal viel Grundsätzliches erklärt und Produkte vorgestellt.

Früher gab es auch in meiner Nähe keine vernünftigen Aufbereiter, jetzt wohne ich in einer Großstadt....da ist das anders. Hier kenne ich mindestens 2-3 die ich bedenkenlos empfehlen würde.
Und klar kostet das "mehr" Geld, aber die Ergebnisse hier waren immer top, und eine andere Wahl habe ich wegen fehlender Garage eh nicht mehr.

Hab übrigens grad mal geschaut wie schön man (mit Geschick!) Steinschläge wegbekommt --> Steinschlag ausbessern
....schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## tubedrug (22. Juli 2015)

Am Sonntag war ich im Offroad Park Langenaltheim.
War Hammer geil.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBrXBAvbbSY

Leider ging der Akku der Cam zu früh leer, so fehlt leider
das Beste. Aber ich denke das Video ist sehenswert


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da es hier keinen Gefällt mir Button gibt, muss ich meine Zustimmung hiermit bekunden.  Ich mache das genau so wie Du es beschrieben hast. Bis auf das polieren. Das mache ich nie.



Das letzte Polieren ist bei mir auch schon länger als ein Jahr her, mal so mal so halt. In der Regel ist mir das aber dann halt zu dumm, weil der ruckzuck wieder dreckig ist. ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juli 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Btw: Taugt die Kartbahn da was? Ist die direkt an der B239, oder?



Die Kartbahn ist geil! Da gibt es endlich mal flottere Kurven und nicht wie sonst üblich eine Kartebahn auf 5x5 Meter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c1pJIVqCC1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr beeindruckend


----------



## taks (22. Juli 2015)

Gibts auch aus Deutschland  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mutb7KgA9NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zoon (22. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So schwer ist das nicht. Kann man sich recht schnell aneignen.



Naja  ich weiß nicht, der weiter unten genannte Bericht zum Steinschlag  ausbessern hat mir schon gereicht - der eine empfiehlt das Mittelchen  und diesen Schwamm der andere das nächste und wenn man sich noch weiter  einließt ist bald  fast wie in nem Hifi Forum mit irgendwelchen okkulten  Methoden, Mondscheinwasser und so weiter ja ne is klar. Ich lass es  lieber in ner kleinen Firma machen eben von Leuten die das seit Jahren  gelernt haben . Klar kosts je nach Aufwand oder was ich mache zwischen  150 und 300 Drachmen   aber wenn ich mir vom Verleih jedesmal ne Maschine holen müsste + die  diversen Zaubermittelchen komme ich genausogut auf selben Preis. 

Ansonsten  bin ich lieber vorbeugend genug Abstand zum Vordermann weniger  Steinschlag. Und schmeißen die auf manchen Strecken wieder wie bekloppt  Rollsplit drauf die meide ich dann komplett . Vermeinden kann mans bei ner Daily B**** eh nicht. Oder man ist Excite und nutzt das Fahrzeug als Stehzeug


----------



## XE85 (22. Juli 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Gibts auch aus Deutschland
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist aber schon ein kleiner Unterschied in der Baugröße - der Ohrndorf V12 in deinem Video hat 87ccm, der im Video darüber gerade einmal 12.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. Juli 2015)

Dafür läuft der untere mit benzin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Dafür läuft der untere mit benzin.


Ich denke das wird eher Nitromethan sein. Ich seh da nämlich keine Zündanlage.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9zt3SF_Flc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPNmI6D2T2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die hier laufen wie nen echter 4 Takter mit Zündung und Sprit. 


...ich hatte letztens auch nen Diesel, der ganz komisch lief. Da roch die Suppe, die ich abgelassen hab eher nach Nitromethan als nach Diesel. Also ich weis ja nicht was manche da so in ihren Tank reinkippen. Leistung hatte der aber bestimmt, nur der Motorlauf war nicht so der Burner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

Zwar nicht so klein aber ganz schön groß für Klein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrMRkq6lY4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2015)

Beim Aufräumen meiner Festplatte habe ich Bilder von meinem aller ersten NX gefunden... heute schäme ich mich echt das ich so rumgefahren bin. Aber zum Schluss sah er eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus... bissi viel Plastik aber das war damals angesagt.  Hätte ich damals die Schweller noch lackieren können, wäre er eigentlich ganz ok gewesen. Aber 90% der Zeit sah er so aus wie auf dem ersten Bild...  Jugendsünden... ich war 20 Jahre glaube ich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

Roy Blacks Topp Hit, ganz in Weiß . Mein Passat damals sah zwar ähnlich aus aber ich hatte wenigstens dafür gesorgt das genug Schwarz als Kontrast vorhanden war. Bei mir sind allerdings 99% der Bilder in die Wicken gegangen.


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juli 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Naja  ich weiß nicht, der weiter unten genannte Bericht zum Steinschlag  ausbessern hat mir schon gereicht - der eine empfiehlt das Mittelchen  und diesen Schwamm der andere das nächste und wenn man sich noch weiter  einließt ist bald  fast wie in nem Hifi Forum mit irgendwelchen okkulten  Methoden, Mondscheinwasser und so weiter ja ne is klar. Ich lass es  lieber in ner kleinen Firma machen eben von Leuten die das seit Jahren  gelernt haben . Klar kosts je nach Aufwand oder was ich mache zwischen  150 und 300 Drachmen   aber wenn ich mir vom Verleih jedesmal ne Maschine holen müsste + die  diversen Zaubermittelchen komme ich genausogut auf selben Preis.
> 
> Ansonsten  bin ich lieber vorbeugend genug Abstand zum Vordermann weniger  Steinschlag. Und schmeißen die auf manchen Strecken wieder wie bekloppt  Rollsplit drauf die meide ich dann komplett . Vermeinden kann mans bei ner Daily B**** eh nicht. Oder man ist Excite und nutzt das Fahrzeug als Stehzeug



Hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Auch in den Autopflegeforen gibts manche die sind da total vernarrt und reden von Dingen, wo ich einfach nur den Kopf schüttle. Das hast du aber überall. Ob im Hifi-Forum, hier im Auto-Thread - egal wo.

Man muss nur die fundamentalen Dinge im Kopf behalten. Das Polieren ist keine Zauberei, aber auch keine 0 8 15 Arbeit die jeder kann. Man muss enorme Geduld mitbringen, penibelst arbeiten und hochwertige Arbeitsmittel verwenden.

Gibt viele die von sich behaupten polieren zu können, wirklich können tuts nur nen Bruchteil. 

Und die Aufbereiter die für 150€ arbeiten kannst du zu 90% in die Tonne klopfen. Hatte schon mindestens 3-4 Fahrzeuge die bei solchen "Profis" waren, Hologramme haben sie reinpoliert, aber keine Kratzer raus


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird eher Nitromethan sein. Ich seh da nämlich keine Zündanlage.



Modellbaumotoren (bis 30ccm/Zylinder) sind in der Regel Gühzünder und haben somit keine Zündanlage.


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Juli 2015)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Porsche 911 991 Facelift?

Ich mag zwar Turbomotoren, aber irgendwie muss ein 911er (mal abgesehen von Turbo und Trubo S, die sind genial) einen Sauger haben, finde ich. 
Der neue Innenraum gefällt mir jedoch deutlich besser, grade der Schalter am Lenkrad ist praktisch.


----------



## XE85 (23. Juli 2015)

Gab es die gleiche Diskussion nicht auch als in den 90ern die Luftkühlung abgeschafft wurde?

Man wird sich daran gewöhnen. Zumal die Fahrleistungen ja sicherlich besser werden, die Duskussion also eine rein ideologische ist. Wie damals.


----------



## BlackNeo (23. Juli 2015)

Stimmt wohl, wobei Turbomotoren halt immer noch nicht ganz so schnell ansprechen wie Sauger. Aber das wird sich wohl spätestens dann erledigt haben, wenn E-Turbolader Standard werden.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juli 2015)

Ist es normal, dass der Aha-Effekt beim Polieren nicht so groß ist wie erwartet? 
Mein Auto glänzte schon relativ gut nach der Wäsche und dann habe ich es poliert.
Muss aber zugeben, dass ich sogut wie keinen Unterschied sehe zwischen vor und nach der Politur.
Außer, dass halt ganz kleine Kratzer weniger wurden.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2015)

Kommt drauf an wie der Nackzustand vorher war. Beim Subaru wäre der Unterschied auch nicht so groß, beim Almera ist der Lack schon teilweise stark verwittert da würde man sicherlich einen recht hohen Aha-Effekt haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie der Nackzustand vorher war. Beim Subaru wäre der Unterschied auch nicht so groß, beim Almera ist der Lack schon teilweise stark verwittert da würde man sicherlich einen recht hohen Aha-Effekt haben.



Das Auto ist 8 Jahre alt. Ich habe es seit 2 Jahren. Vielleicht haben die Vorbesitzer den Wagen ordentlich gepflegt.
Denn nach der Wäsche glänzt der Wagen schon recht ordentlich. An meiner Pflege liegt es zumindest nicht. Habe ihn das erste Mal poliert 
Aber auch wenn der Unterschied optisch nicht so groß ist, der Lack wird wohl schon profitieren.


----------



## fatlace (23. Juli 2015)

Fühl halt mal über den lack
als ich das letzte mal poliert habe und ein Tuch leicht auf die Motorhaube geworfen habe ist es von selber runter gerutscht


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2015)

Wichtig ist auch immer die Farbe. Rot z.B. sieht nach dem Polieren immer viel besser aus. Bei hellen Farben wie silber, weiß oder ähnliches fällt es mir auch nie so groß auf. Aber ich bin auch extrem polier faul... ich müsste vor Reisbrennen auch unbedingt nochmal an den Lack, aber ich habe jetzt schon keine Lust.


----------



## fatlace (23. Juli 2015)

geht mir genauso, ist auch ne ziemliche bescheidene Arbeit.
Ich habe letztes mal von Hand 12Stunden fürs ganze Auto gebraucht, da ist die Muckibude ein Witz gegen
Das Saphirschwarz von BMW ist aber auch echt beschissen zu polieren, ich hab noch keinen Lack gesehen wo man sich sooo schnell Hologramme rein macht
Deswegen habe ich es dieses Jahr auch noch nicht gemacht, aber evtl nächste Woche


----------



## s-icon (23. Juli 2015)

Den Porsche 991.2 finde ich absolut unästhetisch, angefangen von dem komischen Lüftungsgitter am Heck, dem hässlichen VW Navi und den merkwürdigen Endrohren.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juli 2015)

Es ist schwarz. Naja, wird schon irgendwas gebracht haben. Und wenn es nur fürs Gewissen ist 
Habe aber gerade gesehen, dass ich aus Versehen leicht den Seitenblinker mitpoliert habe und er jetzt oben total verkratzt und undurchsichtig ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird eher Nitromethan sein. Ich seh da nämlich keine Zündanlage.
> 
> Die hier laufen wie nen echter 4 Takter mit Zündung und Sprit.



Mit elektronischer Einspritzung und elektronischer Zündung -> Model V8 engine electronic fuel injection - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2015)

Gestern den Zahnriemen an einem Nissan 200SX S13 gemacht... ein Traum. Innerhalb von 1 1/2 Stunden war ich komplett fertig. So fix ging noch nie ein Zahnriemenwechsel... und ich dachte der beim Impreza wäre schon einfach.



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl, wobei Turbomotoren halt immer noch nicht ganz so schnell ansprechen wie Sauger. Aber das wird sich wohl spätestens dann erledigt haben, wenn E-Turbolader Standard werden.



Alles unter einem Bar Ladedruck ist ein Saugmotor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Fühl halt mal über den lack
> als ich das letzte mal poliert habe und ein Tuch leicht auf die Motorhaube geworfen habe ist es von selber runter gerutscht


Bei mir ist noch Gummiabrieb auf der Motorhaube, ich glaub das wird nix mit runterrutschen...  Ich glaub wenn ich den so zum Aufbereiter gebe dann nimmt der 1000€ für das Polieren.



Riverna schrieb:


> Gestern den Zahnriemen an einem Nissan 200SX S13  gemacht... ein Traum. Innerhalb von 1 1/2 Stunden war ich komplett  fertig. So fix ging noch nie ein Zahnriemenwechsel... und ich dachte der  beim Impreza wäre schon einfach.


So lange? Opel Omega 2.0 geht nen Zahnriemen wenn man es vorher noch nie gemacht hat in 25 min. Wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat bestimmt noch deutlich schneller. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit elektronischer Einspritzung und elektronischer Zündung -> Model V8 engine electronic fuel injection - YouTube


Wow der ist mit Abstand am geilsten! Sogar mit Schalldämpfern aufm Auspuff. Ich glaub ich baue auch mal nen 5 Zylinder Minimotor aber mit Turbo. Muss ich nur noch einen weg finden nen Turbo zu fertigen. Mit ner 3 Achsen CNC wird das glaub ich nix. Den Rest würde ich schon hinbekommen. Was interessant ist das die Megasquirt mit so einem kleinen Motor läuft. Da muss man die Kennfelder aber bestimmt radikal ändern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow der ist mit Abstand am geilsten! Sogar mit Schalldämpfern aufm Auspuff. Ich glaub ich baue auch mal nen 5 Zylinder Minimotor aber mit Turbo. Muss ich nur noch einen weg finden nen Turbo zu fertigen. Mit ner 3 Achsen CNC wird das glaub ich nix. Den Rest würde ich schon hinbekommen. Was interessant ist das die Megasquirt mit so einem kleinen Motor läuft. Da muss man die Kennfelder aber bestimmt radikal ändern.



Es gibt so kleine Turbos zu kaufen 
So einen Motor zu bauen ist aber schon ne ziemliche Aufgabe


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2015)

Naja der Zylinderkopf ist ziemliche Arbeit und das Ausrechnen der Nockenwelle/Kurbelwelle. Das Bauen ansich sollte relativ geschmeidig ablaufen, man kann ja sehr sehr viel in Maschinenarbeit machen. Und eine Kurbelwelle zu drehen ist kein Hexenwerk. Man muss die nur anders einspannen und dann ganz normal abdrehen.

Die Berechnungen sind immer das blöde, weil man für einen so kleinen Motor ja absolut keine Anhaltswerte irgendwo hernehmen kann.

Wenn ich mir so nen kleinen Motor baue, dann kommt da auf der anderen Seite auf jeden Fall nen Gegerator dran, damit ich den Motor auch mal ordendlich belasten kann. Nur so aufm Bock im Leerlauf eiern ist ja langweilig. ...was noch ein wenig schwierig werden könnte ist der mini LLK. Sowas kann man ja nirgends auftreiben.

...wo gibt es so kleine Turbos zu kaufen?


----------



## Beam39 (23. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...wo gibt es so kleine Turbos zu kaufen?



TeraÂ® Turbolader SchlÃ?sselanhÃ?nger mit drehendem Schaufelrad SchlÃ?ssel AnhÃ?nger Grau: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## ASD_588 (23. Juli 2015)

HS-Turbo: Micro Turbo

Zmindest ein teil davon wen man den elektromotor weg macht, den rest könte man selber bauen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...wo gibt es so kleine Turbos zu kaufen?



Nimm doch nen Garrett GT12 oder IHI RHB31   
Der Motor sollte dann so um 50-100ccm für den IHI haben um einen guten Volumenstrom an Gas zu liefern.
Für den GT12 müsste er noch etwas größer sein.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So lange? Opel Omega 2.0 geht nen Zahnriemen wenn man es vorher noch nie gemacht hat in 25 min. Wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat bestimmt noch deutlich schneller.



Sicherlich nicht mit allem Abbauen wie Viscolüfter, Wapu tauschen usw usw...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2015)

Zahnriementausch an nem 2.5TDI (V6) ist lustig ^^
Erst mal die halbe Front zerlegen um da überhaupt ran zu kommen


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So lange? Opel Omega 2.0 geht nen Zahnriemen wenn man es vorher noch nie gemacht hat in 25 min. Wenn man es ein paar mal gemacht hat bestimmt noch deutlich schneller.


Davon hätte ich gern ein Video.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2015)

Gerade mal einen Kumpel gefragt der bei Opel arbeitet... Opel selber gibt 1 1/2 Stunden an. Aber TheBadFrag kann das sicherlich in 25Min machen...


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Ohne vorher zu üben.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2015)

Selbstverständlich... er kann vieles doch eh viel besser als die meisten.  Das wissen wir doch nicht erst seit jetzt. Aber lassen wir das Thema...


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Bekannten der bei VW gearbeitet hat.
Ich wollte damals bei meinem Golf 2 16V das Lenkgetriebe wechseln und bin nicht weiter gekommen.
Er kam vorbei, sdagte beim Golf 4 dauert das ne Stunde.
Nach 2-3 Stunden hat er dann aufgegeben


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> TeraÂ® Turbolader SchlÃ?sselanhÃ?nger mit drehendem Schaufelrad SchlÃ?ssel AnhÃ?nger Grau: Amazon.de: Auto


Davon hab ich schon nen paar.  Leider ist es nur nen halber Turbo.



Riverna schrieb:


> Gerade mal einen Kumpel gefragt der bei Opel arbeitet... Opel selber gibt 1 1/2 Stunden an. Aber TheBadFrag kann das sicherlich in 25Min machen...


-Motor auf Zünd OT drehen
-Keilriemen entspannen und runternehmen
-Riemenscheibe abschrauben (glaube 4x 10er Schrauben)
-Zahnriemen Abdeckung abnehmen (3 oder 4 Federklammern und ne 8er Schraube)
-Zahnriemen Spannrolle lösen (13er Schraube mein ich)
-Zahnriemen abnehmen
-Wapu losschrauben und Wasser in eine große Wanne plätschern lassen (2 Schrauben)
-Akkuschrauber mit Drahtbürste nehmen und kurz sauber machen

Dann Zusammenbau in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. Das soll nicht in 25min zu schaffen sein?  Ich meine ich arbeite schneller als so ziemlich jeden Kfzler den ich kenne aber das ist nun kein Kunststück.
Kommt man an fast alles mitm Akkuschrauber oder Schlagschrauber dran. Dann die 4 Sachen mitm Drehmoment grade nachknackern ist auch keine Welt.

Mag sein das andere Omegas da mehr zum abbauen haben. Bei dem kommt man so dran...

...als ich 2012 auf dem Kfz-Leistungswettbewerb in Arnsberg war, mussten wir auch bei nem VW Pumpe Düse Motor nen Zahnriemen machen. 20 Minuten war die Zeitvorgabe. 2 Haben es nicht geschafft, die anderen schon.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Davon hätte ich gern ein Video.


Das habe ich mitm Kumpel zusammen an seinem Omega gemacht. Nen 2. Mal werde ich es wohl nicht mehr machen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich meine ich arbeite schneller als so ziemlich jeden Kfzler den ich kenne


Erst der beste Rennfahrer und jetzt das.
Also ich bin draussen.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2015)

Immer wieder ein Erlebnis... 
Ich frag mich eh was ein Opel Omega mit einem 200SX zu tun hat, aber gut... lassen wir das mal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2015)

Hatte ich davon was geschrieben?


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2015)

So nachher wird vielleicht ein neues (2 Jahre altes) Auto gekauft.
....ich bin sehr "aufregend"!
Das "Blöde" ist, dass wir bis auf ein paar kleine Steinschläge nichts wirklich "Verhandelbares" gefunden haben, um den Preis noch ein wenig zu drücken.
Ich schau mit meinem Vater mir die Bremsen nochmal genau an, die Sommerreifen haben den "Münztest" bestanden........gibts nur noch die Frage, wann kommt die nächste Inspektion?
Den Tüv gibts neu weil es ein zertifizierter Gebrauchtswagen ist.


----------



## s-icon (24. Juli 2015)

Lass ihn die Inspektion einfach machen


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2015)

Ja nach "Zustandsanzeige" werde ichs versuchen.
Bei der Preisverhandlung an sich, wird nicht mehr viel gehen.....ich werde auf die paar Steinschläge, und die hinteren Bremsen ein wenig pochen.
Bin auch gespannt was er mir für meinen anbietet.....Ali sagt:"fünffünfzisch letztes Angebodd!"
Naja 14 Jahre alt, über 280tkm und Benziner, da ist nicht mehr viel zu holen.
Schade eigentlich, werde mein altes Baby vermissen , aber über 1L - 1,5L Öl auf 1000km ist einfach zu gefährlich um damit noch jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu kommen. (täglich 48km hin und wieder zurück)
Und mit dem neuen hätte ich (hoffentlich) die nächsten paar jahre wieder Ruhe.....und durch Diesel auch eine Ersparnis.


----------



## marvinj (24. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> J
> Schade eigentlich, werde mein altes Baby vermissen , aber über 1L - 1,5L Öl auf 1000km ist einfach zu gefährlich um damit noch jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu kommen. (täglich 48km hin und wieder zurück)
> Und mit dem neuen hätte ich (hoffentlich) die nächsten paar jahre wieder Ruhe.....und durch Diesel auch eine Ersparnis.


Dann hoffe ich der Wagen wird dir Spaß machen  Nen Diesel ist schon ne verdammt hohe Ersparnis bei so eienr Strecke, meiner soll dann auch eienr werden.
Hey, bei mir sinds 70km pro Tag und der schluckt das Öl auch wie dein "Baby"^^
Die Ruhe wünscht sich jeder, hoffe du hast Glück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte bei meinem Töff Töff auch einen neuen Service bekommen auch wenn der noch nicht fällig war. Am Preis wird man wohl kaum rütteln können und er wird dir eher einen Lackstift in die Hand drücken. Einen schönen roten Apfel und ein hart gekochtes Ei sollten wohl noch drin sein, kann man so eh schwer sagen


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an nen Bekannten der bei VW gearbeitet hat.
> Ich wollte damals bei meinem Golf 2 16V das Lenkgetriebe wechseln und bin nicht weiter gekommen.
> Er kam vorbei, sdagte beim Golf 4 dauert das ne Stunde.
> Nach 2-3 Stunden hat er dann aufgegeben



Wundert dich so etwas? Ich für meinen Teil halte recht viel von den Mitarbeitern meines VW-Autohauses, aber auch da gibt es Leute, die in den letzten 1-3 Jahren ausgelernt haben und vor einem Golf 3 stehen, als sei es ein Möbelwagen vom Pluto. Man muss ja schraubertechnisch nicht viel verstehen, aber ein Golf 3 ist fast ausnahmslos in allen Belangen mit ein wenig logischem Denken zu begreifen. Einfache Technik, übersichtlich und viel Platz zum Arbeiten.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2015)

Das ist war, grade bei den "Gölfen" kann man klar erkennen wie es für die Schrauber schwieriger wurde. Der 3er war noch relativ simple Technik und Platz en masse aber ab dem 4er wurde es haarig.

Habe ab Bj. `85 (Golf GTI 16V) an VW Golf jetzt alles durch bis meinen aktuellen 6er GTI. Denke aber das dies der letzte Golf vorerst war. Denke dann kommt ein Kombi


----------



## Zoon (24. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> aber auch da gibt es Leute, die in den letzten 1-3 Jahren ausgelernt haben und vor einem Golf 3 stehen, als sei es ein Möbelwagen vom Pluto.



Golf 2 und 3 mit den Standardmotoren ist doch eigentlich  wie ein Fahrrad 
@ Zahnriemenwechsel Omega: bei den 4 Zylindrigen B Omegas ist echt vorne enorm viel Platz zum Arbeiten ohne großartig die Peripherie auseinandernehmen zu müsssen da kann Badfrags Zeitangabe schon hinkommen.


----------



## Beam39 (25. Juli 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wundert dich so etwas? Ich für meinen Teil halte recht viel von den Mitarbeitern meines VW-Autohauses, aber auch da gibt es Leute, die in den letzten 1-3 Jahren ausgelernt haben und vor einem Golf 3 stehen, als sei es ein Möbelwagen vom Pluto. Man muss ja schraubertechnisch nicht viel verstehen, aber ein Golf 3 ist fast ausnahmslos in allen Belangen mit ein wenig logischem Denken zu begreifen. Einfache Technik, übersichtlich und viel Platz zum Arbeiten.



Liegt halt immer daran wieviel Interesse und Leidenschaft man mitbringt. Mein Kumpel hat mit Ach und Krach beim 3. Anlauf mit 10 zugedrückten Augen seine Prüfung bestanden. Der hat letztens bei seinem e46 den Kühler getauscht, Ergebnis: 8 Stunden und irgendwas falsch gemacht da es irgendwo rausgelaufen ist und ich musste ihm zeigen wie man die Bremsen wechselt.

Das is verrückt dass sich sowelche Mechaniker nennen dürfen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Alles unter einem Bar Ladedruck ist ein Saugmotor.


Ich hoffe du erlaubst, ich hab das mal in meine sig aufgenommen.


----------



## s-icon (25. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Liegt halt immer daran wieviel Interesse und Leidenschaft man mitbringt. Mein Kumpel hat mit Ach und Krach beim 3. Anlauf mit 10 zugedrückten Augen seine Prüfung bestanden. Der hat letztens bei seinem e46 den Kühler getauscht, Ergebnis: 8 Stunden und irgendwas falsch gemacht da es irgendwo rausgelaufen ist und ich musste ihm zeigen wie man die Bremsen wechselt.
> 
> Das is verrückt dass sich sowelche Mechaniker nennen dürfen.



Und die lässt man irgendwann an die Kunden los...

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 228i Cabrio?


----------



## Verminaard (25. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub die bei Audi haben bissi langeweile.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f4v-1DOG3-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2015)

Wer anders als Engländer kommt auf sowas 😀


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Juli 2015)

Push it to the Limit war irgendwie interessanter


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juli 2015)

Mal ne Frage an euch. 

Ihr fahrt auf eine rote Ampel zu. Eher einen nach dem anderen Gang runterschalten oder einfach abbremsen?

Gibt ja von beiden Arten mehr als genug Leute, die das jeweilige bevorzugen^^


----------



## killer196 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich bremse, Kuppel ein wenn nötig und schalt direkt in den 1ten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

Bremsen und erst zuletzt den möglicherweise passenden Gang wählen oder Leerlauf / Neutral. So spart man auch Sprit


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Juli 2015)

Ich mache auch einfach schon mal leerlauf rein und lass es bis zur ampel rollen wenn nix los ist. Ansonsten 1-2 gänge runterschalten und dann bremsen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch.
> 
> Ihr fahrt auf eine rote Ampel zu. Eher einen nach dem anderen Gang runterschalten oder einfach abbremsen?
> 
> Gibt ja von beiden Arten mehr als genug Leute, die das jeweilige bevorzugen^^



Kommt drauf an. Beim 1er hab ich meistens einen nach dem anderen runtergeschaltet.
Bei meinem E92 erledigt das nun das DKG.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2015)

Gas wegnehmen, nach Bedarf bremsen.
Rest macht das Automatikgetriebe


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Ausrollen lassen und kurz vorher Kupplung treten.
Gerade bei Kurzstrecke sparst du so viel Sprit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch.
> 
> Ihr fahrt auf eine rote Ampel zu. Eher einen nach dem anderen Gang runterschalten oder einfach abbremsen?
> 
> Gibt ja von beiden Arten mehr als genug Leute, die das jeweilige bevorzugen^^



Gas wegnehmen in dem Gang in dem man ist und rollen lassen. Dann vor der Ampel runterbremsen, bei Leerlaufdrehzahl auskuppeln, in N schalten und einkuppeln.

Warum sollte ich runterschalten um das teure Getriebe und die teure Kupplung belasten, wenn man auch die billige Bremse nutzen kann? Außerdem kann meine Bremse das eh nicht ab, wenn man immer wie Sissi bremst.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Dann stimmt was mit deinen Bremsen nicht.


----------



## norse (26. Juli 2015)

Runterschalten, geht wunderbar. Schont Bremsen und Spritverbrauch. Und selbst mein Firmenwagen hat mit seinen 170.000 KM absolut keine Getriebeprobleme, schaltet sich immer noch wie am ersten Tag


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich den im großen Gang belasse bremst er auch man spart dabei wohl eher Sprit. Ich glaube ja nicht das eine Ampel am Startplatz des 1/4 Meilen Rennens gemeint war


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann stimmt was mit deinen Bremsen nicht.



Es gibt keine Sportbremse, die dauerhaften Stadtverkehr aushällt. Irgendwann sind die Klötze poliert wie ein Spiegel.


----------



## norse (26. Juli 2015)

Wer nutzt auch Sportbremsen für den Alltag?  aber gut ..


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Juli 2015)

> Wer nutzt auch Sportbremsen für den Alltag?  aber gut ..



Das haben vermutlich mehr autos als man denkt z.b Renault megane RS 275.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Die Frage ist, was ist mit einer Sportbremse gemeint?


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2015)

Er fährt aber einen Audi A3 ohne Leistung... also mich würde ja brennend interessieren was da für eine Sportbremse drin sein soll. Wahrscheinlich EBC Beläge und darum ist es nun eine Sportbremsanlage.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Juli 2015)

Jo er hat nur andere beläge und scheiben


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Wer nutzt auch Sportbremsen für den Alltag?  aber gut ..



Soll ich die etwa ständig hin und her bauen, wenn ich mal flotter fahren will? LOL



Riverna schrieb:


> Er fährt aber einen Audi A3 ohne Leistung... also  mich würde ja brennend interessieren was da für eine Sportbremse drin  sein soll. Wahrscheinlich EBC Beläge und darum ist es nun eine  Sportbremsanlage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ATE Power Disk mit EBC Red Stuff. Die Beläge sind nunmal ziemlich hart und können es nicht ab, wenn die nur sanft gebremst werden. Da hat man dann nach 3000km Arbeitsweg genuckel kaum noch Bremsleistung. Dann muss man erstmal wieder nen bischen Belag mit ein paar anständigen Bremsungen runterschrubben, damit die Bremsleistung wieder stimmt.

Das Verhalten hat aber so ziemlich jeder harte Sportbelag. Kann man nunmal nix gegen machen, außer zwischendurch mal wieder freifahren.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er fährt aber einen Audi A3 ohne Leistung... also mich würde ja brennend interessieren was da für eine Sportbremse drin sein soll. Wahrscheinlich EBC Beläge und darum ist es nun eine Sportbremsanlage.


Kannst du mir mal die Lottozahlen vom Mittwoch voraus sagen?


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ATE Power Disk mit EBC Red Stuff.


Also ne Sportbremse ist für mich sowas Bremsen BremsbelÃ¤ge Bremskit Tuning


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

Bremsen wird völlig überbewertet, für den Halt reicht auch der Vordermann


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Juli 2015)

> Also ne Sportbremse ist für mich sowas Bremsen BremsbelÃ¤ge Bremskit Tuning



Die werden vermutlich ausschließlich für richtige rennen eingesetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Die werden vermutlich ausschließlich für richtige rennen eingesetzt.



Nee, die kann man auch prima im Alltag fahren.
Ist für Personen, die gerne auch mal auf ner Rennstrecke fahren und standfestes Material und nicht nur eine aufgebesserte Serienbremse haben wollen


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Juli 2015)

> Nee, die kann man auch prima im Alltag fahren.
> Ist für Personen, die gerne auch mal auf ner Rennstrecke fahren und  standfestes Material und nicht nur eine aufgebesserte Serienbremse haben  wollen



Wer kann sich das leisten wen man min 4500 taler hinlegen muss, auch wenn es top bremsen sind...


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal die Lottozahlen vom Mittwoch voraus sagen?



Darf ich nicht, verbietet der Verband der Kristallkugelbesitzer  
Aber das er keine richtige Sportbremse verbaut ist war doch klar...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wer kann sich das leisten wen man min 4500 taler hinlegen muss, auch wenn es top bremsen sind...



Ich kenne mehrere ^^
4,5k finde ich auch nicht übertrieben für eine top Bremsanlage.
Wenn man so eine mal gefahren ist, will man nie wieder ne Serienanlage fahren


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Ich liebe gute Bremsen, allerdings hat kaum ein Serienauto welche.
Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn Leute ihr Auto ohne Ende tunen, aber immer noch die Originalbremse verbaut ist.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2015)

Beim Leistungsupdate ist eine neue/stärkere Bremse eigentlich Pflicht. Bei mir steht auch eine neue Bremsanlage auf dem Plan... wird wohl eine D2 6 oder 8 Kolbenanlage.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Je nachdem wieviel Leistung du fahren willst, reiche 6 Kolben doch locker.
Zusammen mit 380er Scheiben VA und 320er Scheiben HA solltest du doch Luft bis 500PS haben.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2015)

Der Preisunterschied zwischen 6 und 8 Kolben ist aber ziemlich niedrig. Werde es dann anhand der Verfügbarkeit fest machen, 500PS werden es aber leider nicht werden.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2015)

Naja, je nachdem was du mit dem Auto vor hast, reichen ja auch 400PS locker.
Im normalen Alltagsbetrieb sind 300PS eigentlich ausreichend


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Juli 2015)

Warum keine Stoptech?


----------



## Riverna (27. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, je nachdem was du mit dem Auto vor hast, reichen ja auch 400PS locker.
> Im normalen Alltagsbetrieb sind 300PS eigentlich ausreichend



300PS sind mir aktuell zu wenig. Also eine 4 soll vorne schon stehen.


----------



## s-icon (27. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub ich habe ne Sportbremse und finde die recht unangenehm.
Packt zwar fest zu aber lässt sich relativ schlecht dosieren.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> 300PS sind mir aktuell zu wenig. Also eine 4 soll vorne schon stehen.


Was wiegt der Impreza denn so und was muss da noch gemacht werden, damit du 4XX Ps erreichst?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Impreza denn so und was muss da noch gemacht werden, damit du 4XX Ps erreichst?


LADEDRUCK!!!


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2015)

Er hat ja schon ja wohl schon 1,5bar drauf, deshalb hätte ich das eher nicht erwartet. 

Oder stellst du immer im Navi immer die Werte aus der Tankklappe ein?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

1,5bar ist doch nicht viel und kommt auch drauf an, wie gross der Lader ist.


----------



## s-icon (27. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem 228i Cabrio?



Und es ist doch ein M235i geworden

Außen Blau, Innen Dakota Oyster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juli 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Impreza denn so und was muss da noch gemacht werden, damit du 4XX Ps erreichst?



Man braucht erstmal den Motor aus dem japanischen Impreza. Dann anderen LLK, größeren Turbo, andere Einspritzventile und eine Abstimmung mit E85. Mit meinem aktuellen Motor kann ich nicht mehr viel rausholen, die halten nicht mehr als 330PS aus. 

1460kg wiegt mein Impreza laut Schein... fette Kuh


----------



## dsdenni (27. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Und es ist doch ein M235i geworden
> 
> Außen Blau, Innen Dakota Oyster.
> 
> ...


Schick schick


Sag mal, kaufts du dir eig. Monatlich neue Autos?  
Ich mein wer kann der kann aber..


----------



## s-icon (27. Juli 2015)

Der ist für meine Freundin, da läuft das Leasing vom Polo R WRC aus.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Und es ist doch ein M235i geworden
> 
> Außen Blau, Innen Dakota Oyster.
> 
> ...



Finde den haben die gut hinbekommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ne Sportbremse ist für mich sowas Bremsen BremsbelÃ¤ge Bremskit Tuning



Naja die 288er ATE Powerdisk mit den Redstuff reichen für Trackday Betrieb noch aus. Die Faustsättel haben genug Spannkraft um 225er Sommerreifen auf der Rennstrecke zum blockieren zu bringen.

Also wäre es im Endeffekt 4500€ für ein besseres Pedalgefühl und bessere Dosierbarkeit. Das ist es mir in meinem ersten Auto nicht wert. Der wird so Serie gefahren und dann lieber das Geld für nen vernünftiges Auto sparen. Ich hab daran nur die nötigen Modifikationen gemacht um auf der Rennstrecke fahren zu können.


Und eine 6 oder 8 Kolben Anlage bringt auch nur was, wenn man dann auch die harten Sportklötze fährt. Das ist den meisten aber nicht komfortabel genug, weil das da schließlich beim Bremsen rubbelt und brummt, also kommen weiche Klötze rein und die Bremse ist nicht standfester als vorher.


----------



## s-icon (27. Juli 2015)

Da mein kommendes Auto blau wird und Partnerlook so 2012 ist, wird er doch weiß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2015)

> Und es ist doch ein M235i geworden
> 
> Außen Blau, Innen Dakota Oyster.



Ist der nicht etwas eng im fond?

Hat er den performance esd bekommen?


----------



## s-icon (27. Juli 2015)

Platz im Fond ist uns nicht wichtig, da es alternativen gibt.
Performance ESD hat der VK angesprochen, wollte ich erstmal nicht.
Kann man ja einfach nachrüsten.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich meinte eigentlich vorne und nicht hinten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja die 288er ATE Powerdisk mit den Redstuff reichen für Trackday Betrieb noch aus. Die Faustsättel haben genug Spannkraft um 225er Sommerreifen auf der Rennstrecke zum blockieren zu bringen.



Das sind ja süße Scheiben 
Die Bremse ist aber nicht über viele Runden standfest, oder ?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also wäre es im Endeffekt 4500€ für ein besseres Pedalgefühl und bessere Dosierbarkeit. Das ist es mir in meinem ersten Auto nicht wert. Der wird so Serie gefahren und dann lieber das Geld für nen vernünftiges Auto sparen. Ich hab daran nur die nötigen Modifikationen gemacht um auf der Rennstrecke fahren zu können.



So eine Bremse fährt man ja auch nicht an einem Auto, was gerade mal so viel kostet wie die Bremse, außer es ist ein reines Rennstreckenfahrzeug.
Der Vorteil der Bremse ist, dass die auch unter Höchstbelastung noch perfekt arbeitet und um ein Vielfaches mehr Energie als die Serienanlage umsetzten kann.


----------



## s-icon (27. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich vorne und nicht hinten





Ja vorne ist es schon sehr eng für mich(1,85m), aber bei meiner Freundin (1,65) passt das.
Ist halt eigentlich ein 1er.
Aber Langstrecke wär der für mich nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja die 288er ATE Powerdisk mit den Redstuff reichen für Trackday Betrieb noch aus. Die Faustsättel haben genug Spannkraft um 225er Sommerreifen auf der Rennstrecke zum blockieren zu bringen.


Selbst die normale Bremse bringt die zum blockieren, sonst bräuchtest du kein ABS.
Und wenn deine Reifen oft blockieren, bremst du falsch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sind ja süße Scheiben
> Die Bremse ist aber nicht über viele Runden standfest, oder ?
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich kann so lange fahren wie ich will, ohne Bremsleistung zu verlieren. Wenn es richtig warm ist(30°C), dann merkt man beim Anbremsen Breitscheid, dass das Pedal ein wenig lang wird. Bilster Berg merkt man gar nix. Die Strecke geht überhaupt nicht auf die Bremse.
Wenn man nicht grade eine enge Bergstraße Volldampf runterkachelt, dann reichen die 650°C Arbeitstemperatur aus. Man kann auch etwas drüber kommen, ohne gleich Bremsleistung zu verlieren. Die Klötze nehmen ja nicht sofort Scheibentemperatur an, wenn man fährt.
Nen Kumpel hat mich nachts mal mit roten Scheiben fotografiert.  Da hab ich noch kein Nachlassen gemerkt.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Selbst die normale Bremse bringt die zum blockieren, sonst bräuchtest du kein ABS.
> Und wenn deine Reifen oft blockieren, bremst du falsch.


Ok vor dem nächsten Trackday sag ich denen mal, die sollen alle Bodenwellen rausmachen, sonst fahre ich nicht.  Du bist nen Witzbold. Wenn man flott unterwegs ist, dann steht mal nen Rad, bis das ABS es wieder drehen lässt. Ist nunmal so und ist auch nicht schlimm. Bremswellen kann man ja schlecht umfahren. Warst wohl noch nie auf einer Rennstrecke oder jemals am Limit unterwegs.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wenn deine Reifen oft blockieren, bremst du falsch.



Puh da lehnst du dich doch bissi weit aus dem Fenster.
Sowas ueber BadFrag behaupten.

Immerhin hat er schon so manche Weisheiten von sich geben koennen, wie man wann wo noch Wheelspin hat, wo man am besten so richtig schnell faehrt und ueberhaupt.
Ein (noch) nicht entdeckter Weltmeister in egal welcher Motorsportklasse!
Und du traust dich zu behaupten das er falsch bremst?
Find ich jetzt schon etwas mutig.

Einzig von ExciteLetsPlay hab ich bisher noch mehr in diesem Thread gelernt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ok vor dem nächsten Trackday sag ich denen mal, die sollen alle Bodenwellen rausmachen, sonst fahre ich nicht.  Du bist nen Witzbold. Wenn man flott unterwegs ist, dann steht mal nen Rad, bis das ABS es wieder drehen lässt. Ist nunmal so und ist auch nicht schlimm. Bremswellen kann man ja schlecht umfahren. Warst wohl noch nie auf einer Rennstrecke oder jemals am Limit unterwegs.


Für die Rennstrecke ist mir mein Auto zu schade und warum sollte ich am Limit fahren?
Wenn so viel auf der Rennstrecke unterwegs bist, solltest du wissen wo du wie Bremsen kannst, das müsstest du als Profirennfahrer eigentlich wissen.
Ne blockierende Bremse kostet Zeit und ist nicht gut für die Reifen. 
Aber wer immer nur mit ABS gefahren ist, von dem kann ich ja sowas nicht verlangen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2015)

Du weist hoffendlich schon das bei ABS das Rad nicht 50 Meter lang steht...

Und wie soll ich bitte für jedes Rad einzeln den Bremsdruck regeln? 4 Bremspedale? Dafür ist ABS ja da. Wenn ein Rad mal stehen bleibt oder droht stehen zu bleiben regelt es.

Niemand verlangt von dir am Limit zu fahren. Nur dann behaupte auch nicht das man auf der Rennstrecke fahren könnte, ohne das mal ein Rad stehen bleibt. Das kann man vielleicht als Bus, wenn man Touristen rumgurkt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Juli 2015)

*Hoffentlich

Und das hier solltest du dir auch mal ansehen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2015)

Dann fahr mal ohne ABS, weil so verlässt du dich nur da drauf dass es alles wegregelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du weist hoffendlich schon das bei ABS das Rad nicht 50 Meter lang steht...
> 
> Und wie soll ich bitte für jedes Rad einzeln den Bremsdruck regeln? 4 Bremspedale? Dafür ist ABS ja da. Wenn ein Rad mal stehen bleibt oder droht stehen zu bleiben regelt es.
> 
> Niemand verlangt von dir am Limit zu fahren. Nur dann behaupte auch nicht das man auf der Rennstrecke fahren könnte, ohne das mal ein Rad stehen bleibt. Das kann man vielleicht als Bus, wenn man Touristen rumgurkt.



Wäre doch richtig Cool mit 6 Pedalen im Fußraum nur könnte den Wagen nur eine einzige Gestalt fahren


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal ohne ABS, weil so verlässt du dich nur da drauf dass es alles wegregelt.



Es hat doch kein Sinn...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Ich weiss, aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juli 2015)

Hihi grad gelesen --> Bremsstaubsauger: Der Feinstaub-Killer von Tallano - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das wird bestimmt noch Pflicht! 

Lol einen hab ich noch!
Raser in Saudi Arabien: Das passiert, wenn eine neue Bremsschwelle errichtet wird und keiner es weiß - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal ohne ABS, weil so verlässt du dich nur da drauf dass es alles wegregelt.



Warum sollte man das machen ?
Wenn man ein ABS an Bord hat, darf man es auch ruhig nutzen, solange es nur das stehenbleiben von einzelnen Rädern verhindert 
Wer auf der Rennstrecke nicht sehr hart bremst, fährt sich in kürzester Zeit seine Bremsanlage kaputt.
Selbst Rennfahrzeuge nutzen ein ABS um das stehenbleiben von einzelnen Rädern zu unterbinden.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juli 2015)

Kommt halt auf das Reglement an.
In der Formel 1, DTM und GT-Masters ist ABS glaube untersagt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. Juli 2015)

@aloha84
Würde ich sofort nachrüsten, wenn das wirklich so günstig ist und funktioniert
Endlich saubere Felgen, ohne mehrmals die Woche putzen zu müssen.

Wenn es dann noch ne Erfindung gegen Wasserflecken auf hochglanzpolierten Felgen gäbe, wäre ich zufrieden (ein richtiger Sommer würde helfen  )

@king
Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich auf der Autobahn oder Landstraße auch schon, was die da eigentlich machen und wie die Bremsbeläge wohl aussehen.
Da leuchten hunderte Meter lang die Bremslichter, ohne daß die großartig verzögern.

Oder, auch cool, die Leute die bei viel Verkehr alle paar Sekunden leicht bremsen, wo simples Gaswegnehmen in Verbindung mit mehr als 20m Abstand locker reichen würde. 

Da werde ich immer ganz nervös, wenn ich solche Fahrer vor mir habe.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juli 2015)

@Felgenfuzzi

Wenn es dir "nur" um saubere Felgen geht, dann kannst du auch andere Beläge nehmen. Von ATE gibts welche die weit weniger Dreck an Felgen hinterlassen.
ATE Bremsen - Bremsbeläge Ceramic
Das Feinstaub Problem ist damit dann aber nicht komplett gelöst.


----------



## Zoon (28. Juli 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich auf der Autobahn oder Landstraße auch schon, was die da eigentlich machen und wie die Bremsbeläge wohl aussehen.
> Da leuchten hunderte Meter lang die Bremslichter, ohne daß die großartig verzögern.



Genau das wird das eigentliche problem sein von diesem "Erfinder" ist bestimmt so einer der minutenlang die Bremse schleifen lässt und vielleicht auch deswegen alle 10000km seinen  vollrababert warum die Klötze schon wieder runter sind.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Felgenfuzzi
> 
> Wenn es dir "nur" um saubere Felgen geht, dann kannst du auch andere Beläge nehmen. Von ATE gibts welche die weit weniger Dreck an Felgen hinterlassen.
> ATE Bremsen -*Bremsbeläge Ceramic
> Das Feinstaub Problem ist damit dann aber nicht komplett gelöst.



Danke, aber die habe ich schonmal getestet.
Ebenso wie EBC Green- und Redstuff-Beläge, die neben etwas erhöhten Reibwerten auch weniger schwarzen Bremsstaub produzieren sollen.

Etwas weniger Bremsstaub mag vielleicht sein, aber soooo riesig ist der Unterschied auch nicht.
Schon sichtbar, aber ist jetzt nicht so, daß man da kaum noch was sieht.

Man muß dazu sagen, daß ich da wirklich sehr penibel bin und mit einem hellen Handtuch nach der Wäsche die Felgenbetten und Speichen trockenputze. 

Macht man nur die schnelle Katzenwäsche mit Sidolin und Handtuch durchs Felgenbett, haut man sich ruck-zuck feine Kratzer rein. 

Deshalb komme ich wohl nie wieder auf den Trichter, irgendwelche Felgen polieren zu lassen. Geht vielleicht für Show- und reine Schönwetterfahrzeuge (für die Eisdiele :p  ) aber ansonsten ist das teilweise echt nervig.

Wobei mein Putzfimmel aus beruflichen und familiären Gründen auch nachgelassen hat.
So wie früher, mehrmals die Woche von Hand, obwohl ich vielleicht nur 100-200km gefahren bin ist vorbei.

Edit:
Noch was zu den ATE Ceramic Bremsbelägen: <klick>


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Juli 2015)

So baut man in china Straßen...

Link geht nicht...


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Juli 2015)

Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht. 
Meinst du den: http://cdn1.spiegel.de/images/image-875877-galleryV9-oesf.jpg   ?


----------



## s-icon (28. Juli 2015)

Eben vorgestellt, ein Traum.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch im Lotto gewinnen.
The 488 Spider: extreme performance for extreme emotions


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal ohne ABS, weil so verlässt du dich nur da drauf dass es alles wegregelt.


Bin ich auch schon, kein Problem. Muss man halt ein wenig vorsichtiger auf der Bremse sein und öfter mal aufmachen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Hihi grad gelesen --> Bremsstaubsauger: Der Feinstaub-Killer von Tallano - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ich lauf bald weg und verschanze mich in einem Bunker. Es gibt schon seit 100 Jahren Bremsklötze und bis jetzt gab es noch keine Bremsklotz-Pandemie. Früher war sogar Asbest mit drin und trotzdem sind die Autofahrer nicht alle mit 20 gestorben. Völlig sinnfreie Geldmache.



aloha84 schrieb:


> @Felgenfuzzi
> 
> Wenn es dir "nur" um saubere Felgen geht, dann kannst du auch andere  Beläge nehmen. Von ATE gibts welche die weit weniger Dreck an Felgen  hinterlassen.
> ATE Bremsen -*Bremsbeläge Ceramic
> Das Feinstaub Problem ist damit dann aber nicht komplett gelöst.


Wenn man saubere Felgen haben will, dann sind die auf jeden Fall erste Wahl. Ich hab auf der Hinterachse auch mal 2 Satz davon gefahren. Rennstreckenbetrieb konnen die leider gar nicht ab.  Da ist ein kompletter Satz nach 400km runter. Für den normalen Straßenverkehr 1A!



s-icon schrieb:


> Eben vorgestellt, ein Traum.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch im Lotto gewinnen.
> The 488 Spider: extreme performance for extreme emotions


Sorry aber ich find den ziemlich hässlich. Sieht aus wie ne zusammengepresste Elise mk2 mit 430er Front und überdimensionalem Bodykit.
Ist nix für mich.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juli 2015)

Nur ist der 488 in allen Belangen gößer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Eben vorgestellt, ein Traum.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch im Lotto gewinnen.
> The 488 Spider: extreme performance for extreme emotions



Jeder wie er mag, mein Fall wäre der nicht. Da würde ich mir lieber was ganz Böses bauen oder bauen lassen


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Cabrios sind für mich eh uninteressant, da sind mir Coupes wesentlich lieber.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2015)

+1
Mit Cabrios kann ich auch überhaupt nichts anfangen. Targa oder Coupe/Stufenheck.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2015)

Naja für den Alltag nen Combi.
Falls ich mal Geld für nen Spassauto über habe, dann auf jeden Fall ein Coupe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2015)

Mir reicht ein Coupé platzmäßig mehr als aus. 
Richtig große, sperrige Sachen, wo ich nen Kombi für bräuchte, transportiere ich äußerst selten.
Und in's Coupé passt auch gut was rein.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2015)

In meinen Nissan  100NX habe ich deutlich mehr als in den Impreza bekommen. Das war ein richtiges Raumwunder. Sogar eine Spülmaschine und einen Kühlschrank hatte ich da schon drin.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2015)

Bei den heutigen Kombis passt auch nicht mehr soviel rein wie früher.
Gerade in die alten Volvos konntest du nen halbes Haus einladen


----------



## s-icon (29. Juli 2015)

Bin letzte Woche den Macan gefahren, da passt auch nichts rein.
Da musste schon für einfaches Gepäck die Rücksitze umgeklappt werden


----------



## -sori- (29. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche den Macan gefahren, da passt auch nichts rein.
> Da musste schon für einfaches Gepäck die Rücksitze umgeklappt werden


Ist im Grunde genommen auch nur ein Q3 mit Porscheemblem...


----------



## s-icon (29. Juli 2015)

Eher Q5 auf Q3 basis soll ja auch bald einer kommen.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Eben vorgestellt, ein Traum.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch im Lotto gewinnen.
> The 488 Spider: extreme performance for extreme emotions



Ach komm, in paar Monaten sehen wir dann ne Rechnung von dir weil sich den einer aus deiner Familie gekauft hat 



> Ist im Grunde genommen auch nur ein Q3 mit Porscheemblem...



Macan=Q5. Teilen sich die selbe Plattform. Die Rohkarosse des Macans besteht zu ca. 80% aus Audi Teilen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Juli 2015)

Baukasten halt.

Porsche Cayenne und VW Touareg sind auch quasi identisch.

Im R8 ist auch die Klimaanlage samt Knöpfen vom alten(!) A3 verbaut 
Finde ich aber nicht wirklich schlimm, letztendlich senkt es die Kosten (wirkt sich aber vermutlich eher auf den Profit der Aktionäre aus, als aufder Verkaufspreis  )


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

Morgen wird mein "neuer" (gebrauchter^^) angemeldet.
Wenn alles klappt hole ich ihn am Freitag vom Händler ab, und lasse meinen alten gleich da.
Am Preis für das neue Gefährt ließ sich nichts mehr drehen, für meinen alten (aber treuen!) Ölschlucker bekomme ich noch 500€, für den neuen gibts noch eine Inspektion obendrauf.
Aber ich denke preislich passt das trotzdem noch, er hat 47tkm runter, ist exakt 2 Jahre alt und hat dadurch 45% an Wert eingebüßt.....den Neuwagenkäufer ärgerts --> mich freut es.


----------



## keinnick (29. Juli 2015)

Was ist es denn jetzt eigentlich für ein Auto geworden?


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

^^ Ich verrate es wenn er (hoffentlich) Freitag vor der Tür steht, dann mach ich auch ein, zwei Fotos.
..........
Es ist ein nicht wirklich spektakuläres, dafür aber bezahlbares, dieseliges, alltagstaugliches Beförderungsmittel.


----------



## s-icon (29. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ach komm, in paar Monaten sehen wir dann ne Rechnung von dir weil sich den einer aus deiner Familie gekauft hat



In den nächsten Monaten wird nur ein SUV als Ersatz für einen X5 50d benötigt, danach kommt erst mal nichts mehr.
Aus dem einfachen Grund: Wir haben keinen Platz.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> In den nächsten Monaten wird nur ein SUV als Ersatz für einen X5 50d benötigt, danach kommt erst mal nichts mehr.
> *Aus dem einfachen Grund: Wir haben keinen Platz.*



....mhhh wir können ja tauschen, also bei mir vor der Tür ist noch viel Platz, aber mir fehlt für einen luxuriösen Fuhrpark das Geld.
--> Wir werden uns bestimmt irgendwie einig!


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w7xDmaJYOq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie passend


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> In den nächsten Monaten wird nur ein SUV als Ersatz für einen X5 50d *benötigt*, danach kommt erst mal nichts mehr.
> Aus dem einfachen Grund: Wir haben keinen Platz.



Immer wieder schön wie eiskalt du bist als wäre das ganz normal


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Morgen wird mein "neuer" (gebrauchter^^) angemeldet.
> Wenn alles klappt hole ich ihn am Freitag vom Händler ab, und lasse meinen alten gleich da.
> Am Preis für das neue Gefährt ließ sich nichts mehr drehen, für meinen alten (aber treuen!) Ölschlucker bekomme ich noch 500€, für den neuen gibts noch eine Inspektion obendrauf.
> Aber ich denke preislich passt das trotzdem noch, er hat 47tkm runter, ist exakt 2 Jahre alt und hat dadurch 45% an Wert eingebüßt.....den Neuwagenkäufer ärgerts --> mich freut es.



Glückwunsch 

Neuwagen lohnen sich auch nicht so,
bei meinem Skoda Citigo den ich vor nem Monat gekauft hab, BJ 2014 und 23t km gelaufen für die Ausstattungslinie Ambition Plus (den mit Alu-Rädern, Klima usw) für ca 30% unterm Neupreis 
dazu noch die Garantieverlängerung auf 4 Jahre.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

Ein Neuwagen hat in meinen Augen nur den Vorteil, dass man mit Gewissheit den ersten Kratzer reinmachen darf.
Aber da ich auf eine solche Gewissheit verzichten kann, ist es mir das einfach nicht wert.
Zumal diese 45% Wertverlust ja auf den Kaufpreis bezogen sind, da der jetzige Verkäufer mit dem Verkauf einen Gewinn erzielt, ist der Wertverlust für den Erstbesitzer sogar noch höher.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2015)

Nur ist der Kaufpreis nicht der Listenpreis.


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2015)

Ja das stimmt,
man bekommt ja auch Tageszulassungen sehr günstig.
Kommt immer auf das Angebot an, klar wenn jetzt vom Vorbesitzer das Auto wieder nach einem Jahr abgegeben wird kommts halt drauf an ob es gepflegt ist usw.
Am besten immer vor Ort ansehen in welchem Zustand sich das Fahrzeug befindet. Abnutzungsspuren sowie leichte kleine Kratzer kommen eben doch nach einiger Zeit sowieso dazu.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

@turbosnake
Meist nicht, das ist richtig.
Aber ohne Rabatte würden sich Neuwagen wohl gar nicht mehr verkaufen.
Wobei man da auch nicht all zu "dudenhöferisch" ran gehen kann. Der Autopapst prophezeit ja sehr gern 30% + x beim Neuwagenkauf.
Wenn ich darauf, bei einer Zigarettenpause, die Autoverkäufer hier aus der Zulassung anspreche --> lachen die sich jedes mal halb schlapp.


----------



## Joungmerlin (29. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich an unseren Focus Turnier denke...
So wie wir den gekauft haben, hatte der nen Listenpreis von 24500,-€.
Der Wagen wurde ursprünglich von einem anderen Kunden mit diversen Ausstattungspaketen bestellt. Ist dann aber vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten, aber das Autohaus konnte den Auftrag bei Ford nicht mehr zurücknehmen.
Also wurde der Wagen trozdem an das Autohaus geliefert. Sprich er wurde zu nem Lagerfahrzeug. Ergo schonmal der erste Wertverlust.
Dazu kam dann noch die Tageszulassung. Also weiterer Wertverlust.
Als wir uns dann zum Kauf für den Wagen entschieden haben, haben wir Bar bezahlt, heißt nochmal ein paar Prozente runter.
Weiterhin kam noch ein Satz Winterräder, und ein paar Kleinigkeiten kostenlos dazu.
Allerdings haben wir für 400,-€ ne abnehmbare Anhängerkupplung nachrüsten lassen.

Sumasumarum haben wir dann 16400,-€ für das Auto bezahlt. 
Also gut 1/3 weniger wie Listenpreis.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

Das ist schon geil, und natürlich auch Glück.
Hier in der Umgebung gibts je nach Hersteller, Modell und Ausstattung maximal 10-15% und die auch nur MIT Finanzierung.
Skonto kann man hier so gut wie vergessen, Bares bringt den Verkäufern halt am wenigsten, wenn du finazierst bekommen sie eine Prämie.

Bei Gebrauchten bekommt man auf eine Rabattanfrage nur ein müdes lächeln, die verkaufen sich momentan einfach mal zu gut.
Der Verkäufer von VW hat letztens erzählt, sie hatten einen 4 Jahre alten Golf 6 (stino ausstattung, 1,4tsi 120ps) auf dem Hof.
Der sollte noch  ca. 12t€ kosten, der Stand 3 Tage und schwupps war er weg. 
Es gab 3 Kundeanfragen, von denen "boten" 2 Kunden zwischen 10 und 11t€, der Verkäufer blieb stur und beharrte auf dem Preis. 
Dann kam Kunde 3, machte Probefahrt, fragte: "wie siehts mit Rabatt aus" Verkäufer:" Nicht einen €!" Käufer: "Ok, ich nehme ihn trotzdem."
Alles was 2 Jahre + x ist, und nicht zu hoch ausgepreist, geht weg wie geschnitten Brot. Preisverhandlungen haben die meisten gar nicht nötig.

Das geht übrigens soweit, dass ich letzten Freitag meinen Kaufvertrag unterschrieben habe, und ich mein neues Auto jetzt frühestens diesen Freitag NACH Geschäftsschluss abholen darf, und nicht etwa weil der Verkäufer keinen Bock hat.....sondern einfach keine Zeit. Ich rufe da zur Sicherheit Freitag auch nochmal an, um sicher zu sein dass der Wagen wirklich fertig ist.
Als ich vor 10 Jahren mein jetziges Auto gekauft habe, sah die Situation ganz anders aus.....da lief man auf den Hof und hatte sofort 3 Verkäufer an der Backe. xD

Hier noch was zu lachen:
Montagsauto --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-OKIyCAtz4


----------



## s-icon (29. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das geht übrigens soweit, dass ich letzten Freitag meinen Kaufvertrag unterschrieben habe, und ich mein neues Auto jetzt frühestens diesen Freitag NACH Geschäftsschluss abholen darf, und nicht etwa weil der Verkäufer keinen Bock hat.....sondern einfach keine Zeit. Ich rufe da zur Sicherheit Freitag auch nochmal an, um sicher zu sein dass der Wagen wirklich fertig ist.



Ernsthaft? Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe hat der Verkäufer sich Zeit zu nehmen und ich komme im laufe des Tages vorbei, wenn ich Zeit habe.
Aber ich bekomme auch fast keinen Rabatt:

Beim CLK 2,5% + Inspektion, neue Reifen, Tüv etc.
Beim GT3 1%+ Inspektion und neue Reifen
Beim Panamera 8%
Beim 2er 12%

Von den genannten 30% träum ich nachts.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Juli 2015)

> Beim Panamera 8%


Bei 100k sind das mal eben 8000€ 


Der neue 340i kann jetzt sogar "furtzen".....


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hxF1NMO8BQ


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2015)

Was ist Stino Ausstattung?


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist Stino Ausstattung?



Stino = "stink normal"
Halt ein normaler Golf 6 Comfortline.
 Also kein Navi, Xenon, Leder, adaptives FW etc.pp

Parkpiepser hinten hat er gehabt, klima, rcd 310 (Radio), Sitzheizung
dann halt 120PS, zwischen 80-90tkm, BJ 2011




			
				s-icon;7586509[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]*Ernsthaft? Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe hat der  Verkäufer sich Zeit zu nehmen und ich komme im laufe des Tages vorbei,  wenn ich Zeit habe.*[/B]
> Aber ich bekomme auch fast keinen Rabatt:
> 
> Beim CLK 2,5% + Inspektion, neue Reifen, Tüv etc.
> ...



Naja ich denke in den Autohäusern in denen du verkehrst, sollte sowas auch zum guten Ton gehören. --> Du lässt ja entsprechend sehr sehr viel Geld da.
Vor allem ist dort der Kundenandrang vermutlich nicht ganz so hoch, immer wenn ich aus Spaß z.B.: mal bei Porsche reinschaue, bin ich meist der einzige Kunde.....oder eher "Schaulustige".^^


----------



## blautemple (29. Juli 2015)

Ganz normale Ausstattung


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Stino = "stink normal"
> Halt ein normaler Golf 6 Comfortline.
> Also kein Navi, Xenon, Leder, adaptives FW etc.pp
> Parkpiepser hinten hat er gehabt, klima, rcd 310 (Radio), Sitzheizung
> dann halt 120PS, zwischen 80-90tkm, BJ 2011


Seltsame Ausstattung Sitzheizung, aber sonst nichts?
Ist imho eher unwichtig, Xenon wäre da interessanter.



> . Naja ich denke in den Autohäusern in denen du verkehrst, sollte sowas auch zum guten Ton gehören.


Sollte es nur immer egal wie viel ich bezahle.
Sonst fühle ich mich nicht gut behandelt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2015)

Beim aktuellen 1er/2er sind 15-20% Rabatt realistisch.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Seltsame Ausstattung Sitzheizung, aber sonst nichts?
> Ist imho eher unwichtig, Xenon wäre da interessanter.
> 
> 
> ...



Ca. 90% aller Gölfe sind meist Serienausstattung mit ein bis zwei Extras.
Bei den Preisen halte ich das auch für mehr oder weniger normal, ich hab mal gelesen der "Durchnittsdeutsche" gibt 19t€ für einen Neuwagen aus.
Das ist dann halt Golf + Sitzheizung.

Wenn Verkäufer im Stress sind, heißt es ja nicht dass sie einen schlecht behandeln. 
Wenn du da hingehst, und es sind in der gleichen Zeit 5 Kunden da.....aber nur 2 Verkäufer....muss man halt warten.
Da sehe ich auch ehrlich gesagt kein Problem, ist wie in jedem anderen Job auch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Juli 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Stino = "stink normal"


Sags doch gleich, sozial-ausstattung.  (ein haufen blech, 4 räder, ein lenkrad und das kleinste motörchen was es gibt)

Und da wir hier beim thema neuwagen sind, mein derzeitiger testkandidat... (2 tage probefahrt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist einer mit 190 ps und würde sich wirklich wunderbar fahren, wenn die dämliche automatik nicht wäre.  Die versaut den ganzen gesammteindruck. Dazu ist der letzte gang ein wenig kurz.
Naja, nach tag 1 bin ich bei 7,5 l/100k laut boardcomputer im schnitt. (eco-modus, "vorsichtige" fahrweise, alles landstraße) Morgen wird dann manuell geschalten. Das muß sich doch unterbieten lassen!


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Juli 2015)

> Naja, nach tag 1 bin ich bei 7,5 l/100k laut boardcomputer im schnitt.



Passt doch, andere brauchen die selbe menge in einen in nen alten polo tdi.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Juli 2015)

Gleich kommt ein kommentar von badfrag zur automatik, das du nur irgendwas nicht beachtet hast und sie eigentlich super ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Passt doch,


Gut, kann man sehen wie man will. Vieleicht überschätze ich ja auch 14 jahre motorenentwicklung, aber 7l/100 km sollten bei gesitteter fahrweise doch eigentlich zu machen sein.
Ich hab da aber hauptsächlich das getriebe im verdacht. Zaghaft beschleunigen treibt den verbrauch in die höhe und wenn man schnell auf touren kommen will dreht der automat die unteren gänge aus was auch nicht ergonomisch ist. Und bei der anschließenden teillast kommt er ins rödeln, weil er die gänge nicht schnell genug durch geschalten bekommt. Leider gibt es bei mercedes nicht mal gegen geld und gute worte einen handschalter und für eine 4matic gleich garnicht. (ich würde da wirklich was drum geben! Das wägelchen ist sonst klasse)


> andere brauchen die selbe menge in einen in nen alten polo tdi.


Da ist man aber schon im rallye-modus.  Mit meinem 3er golf tdi (90 ps) bin ich nur auf 7,5 l/100 km gekommen, wenn ich beim fahren auf der landstraße das messer zwischen die zähne genommen hab (aus dem alter bin ich aber fast raus ) bzw. halt auf der autobahn.

Edit:


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Gleich kommt ein kommentar von badfrag zur  automatik, das du nur irgendwas nicht beachtet hast und sie eigentlich  super ist


Das halte ich für ein gerücht. Der rührt doch selbst lieber per hand im getriebe.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2015)

Ich würde  dem BC nicht alleine trauen.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Juli 2015)

> Da ist man aber schon im rallye-modus.


Vermutlich ja

Fahranfänger + 18J + 1000W Anlage + 4 leute + bleifuß + Pfeifende reifen = Hoher spritverbrauch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

hier stand nix


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja, nach tag 1 bin ich bei 7,5 l/100k laut boardcomputer im schnitt. (eco-modus, "vorsichtige" fahrweise, alles landstraße) Morgen wird dann manuell geschalten. Das muß sich doch unterbieten lassen!



7,5l halte ich für vollkommen ok für so eine Schrankwand mit gut Gewicht.
Und ob der nun 7 oder 8l braucht merkt man kostentechnisch quasi gar nicht.
Wenn der nun 10l statt 7l verbrauchen würde, dann würde ich es vielleicht verstehen.

Wo soll der Verbrauch von reinen Verbrennerfahrzeugen denn noch landen ?
Irgendwann geht es halt nicht sparsamer


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre meinen derzeit mit 4,2 Litern auf 100 km 
Und ich tanke keinen Diesel


----------



## ErbsenPommes (29. Juli 2015)

Ich liege bei ungf 9,3L/100km davon 65% Stadt 25% Landstraße 10% Autobahn


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2015)

Mit welchem Auto?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich liege meist so bei 8,1-8,2L/100km.
Fahre halt ganz normal, aber auch gerne mal etwas fixer.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. Juli 2015)

Peugeot 207 mit dem gleichen Motor wie im Mini Cooper S


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich liege bei ungf 9,3L/100km davon 65% Stadt 25% Landstraße 10% Autobahn


8,5 L/100km bei fast 99% Stadt ( 1.4T / 140 PS ). Mit mehr Hubraum wäre der bestimmt sparsamer, so ist der unterhalb von 1500Upm ziemlich Blutleer


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Ich fahre meinen derzeit mit 4,2 Litern



Ich auch... auf 28 Kilometer


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich auch... auf 28 Kilometer



Dann fährst du entweder wie Sau oder der Boxer ist nen Schluckspecht.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2015)

Das der Boxer mit bissi Ladedruck gerne mal trinkt ist doch kein Geheimnis. Ich fahre eigentlich ziemlich oma like, passt gar nicht zu den Autos die ich so fahre. Eigentlich würde ein Corsa mit Klorolle besser zu meinem Fahrstil passen. 
Je nach Pedalstellung sind 10L - 30L alles machbar... Dauervollgas dann 30L + wobei man dafür schon 300PS aufwärts benötigt. Aber das ist mir völlig egal... den Almera kann ich dafür mit 10L Gas fahren. Das sind knapp 5Euro auf 100 Kilometer.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

Kenn mich mit Boxer nicht wirklich aus was die verbrauchen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sags doch gleich, sozial-ausstattung.  (ein haufen blech, 4 räder, ein lenkrad und das kleinste motörchen was es gibt)
> 
> Und da wir hier beim thema neuwagen sind, mein derzeitiger testkandidat... (2 tage probefahrt)
> 
> ...


So wenig nur?  Ich dachte jetzt das du den mit 14-15 Liter auf 100 gefahren bist.
Ich fahre die Automaten auch nur manuell mit den Wippen. Alles andere kann man knicken. Das Automatikgetriebe kann ja schließlich nicht vorraussagen wie ich die nächste Kurve anfahren will.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Gleich kommt ein kommentar von badfrag zur  automatik, das du nur irgendwas nicht beachtet hast und sie eigentlich  super ist


Die Automatik ist ansich auch top, wenn man manuell schaltet. Das ein Automat nur kreuzknüppel schaltet dürfte ja bekannt sein. Er kann ja die Fahrweise nicht vorhersagen. Das ist aber bei jedem Auto so.

Deswegen immer vor Beginn der Fahrt ECO Start-Stop deaktivieren, und Getriebe Fahrprogramm auf "M". Das sind so die beiden standard Handgriffe, die man bei neuen Autos machen muss. Wenn es meiner wär, dann hätte ich die Start-Stop Kacke auch schon dauerhaft abgestellt.


----------



## keinnick (30. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es meiner wär, dann hätte ich die Start-Stop Kacke auch schon dauerhaft abgestellt.



Warum das denn? Ich bin letztens erst wieder in Berlin gewesen. Da hat gefühlt jedes Taxi diese "Start-Stop Kacke" aktiv. Wüsste auch nicht, was da dagegen spricht.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juli 2015)

Weil man so beim Ampelstart 0.5 Sekunden verliert... was für eine Frage.


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Eben vorgestellt, ein Traum.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch im Lotto gewinnen.
> The 488 Spider: extreme performance for extreme emotions


Tja, ich hab letztens im Lotto gewonnen 

Kann mir jemand ein Auto für 10,40€ empfehlen? xD

Wann (welcher Wochentag) ist eigentlich das Tanken am billigsten? Oder ist das nicht mehr so vorhersehbar wie früher?


----------



## keinnick (30. Juli 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil man so beim Ampelstart 0.5 Sekunden verliert... was für eine Frage.


Sorry, mein Fehler!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Tja, ich hab letztens im Lotto gewonnen
> 
> Kann mir jemand ein Auto für 10,40€ empfehlen? xD
> 
> Wann (welcher Wochentag) ist eigentlich das Tanken am billigsten? Oder ist das nicht mehr so vorhersehbar wie früher?


Für das Geld bekommt man sogar ein Cabrio, ein Bobby Car. Den berühmten Tanktag gibt es so nicht mehr eher bestimmte Uhrzeiten wenn man Glück hat. Die Preise ändern sich ja am Tag mehrfach


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Ich bin letztens erst wieder in Berlin gewesen. Da hat gefühlt jedes Taxi diese "Start-Stop Kacke" aktiv. Wüsste auch nicht, was da dagegen spricht.



-Anlasser gehen kaputt
-Die Batterie ist SEHR schnell defekt
-Dem Motor tut es nicht gut
-Es kostet mehr Geld, weil die Reparaturen mehr kosten als die paar Cent Sprit Ersparnis
-Es ist völlig sinnfrei
-Man bockt beim Schalter zwischendurch mal ab, weil die Kupplung schon greift, obwohl der Motor noch nicht an ist



Magogan schrieb:


> Wann (welcher Wochentag) ist eigentlich das Tanken am billigsten? Oder ist das nicht mehr so vorhersehbar wie früher?


Tank-App runterladen mit Preisalarm.


----------



## keinnick (30. Juli 2015)

Und Dein "Arbeitgeber" verkauft so etwas? Wie kann das sein?  Ganz ehrlich: Willst Du mir jetzt erzählen, dass die Hersteller das in ihre Kisten bauen obwohl das Ganze scheinbar nicht marktreif ist? Die Taxis stehen dann vermutlich auch alle 3 Monate in der Werkstatt?


----------



## Lee (30. Juli 2015)

Hat was mit den ganzen Abgasnormen der EU zutun. Wenn das nur ein paar Gramm CO2 einspart wird das eingebaut...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und Dein "Arbeitgeber" verkauft so etwas? Wie kann das sein?  Ganz ehrlich: Willst Du mir jetzt erzählen, dass die Hersteller das in ihre Kisten bauen obwohl das Ganze scheinbar nicht marktreif ist? Die Taxis stehen dann vermutlich auch alle 3 Monate in der Werkstatt?


Jeder Hersteller bietet den Mist an. Glaub was du willst, wenn ein Starter anstatt 40000 Starts in seinem Leben auf einmal 350000 Starts machen muss, dann kannst du dir denken, wie das ausgeht. Und bevor es ECO Start-Stop gab haben wir bei keinem einzigen Taxi jemals eine Batterie getauscht. Jetzt sind die alle 2-3 Jahre total fritten. Und die Batterie alleine kostet schlappe 350€. Das sparst du nie und nimmer an Diesel wieder rein.

Übrigens stehen Taxis wegen der hohen Laufleistung alle 1-2 Monate in der Werkstatt. Taxis für Flughafentransfer teilweise mehrfach in einem Monat.



Lee schrieb:


> Hat was mit den ganzen Abgasnormen der EU zutun. Wenn  das nur ein paar Gramm CO2 einspart wird das eingebaut...


Exakt.


----------



## Koko291 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich Will mir demnächst (ca Ende das Jahres) ein w123 Coupé holen.
Finde den wagen unglaublich hübsch!
Möchte den wagen um lackieren in beby blau.
Und im Anschluss ein neuen Motor samt Getriebe(Automatik) aus einem e220(170 PS) einbauen .
Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
Grüße


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So wenig nur?  Ich dachte jetzt das du den mit 14-15 Liter auf 100 gefahren bist.


Das war ja eher eine verbrauchs-fahrt wobei ich eher wissen wollte, wie weit man den herunter bekommt. 
Ich hab dem eco-modus aus dem stand auch, laut boardcomputer, 0,2-0,3 l/100 km abgenommen. Soviel also dazu.... Ansonsten aber wirklich schönes auto!
Mittlerweile hab ich ihn aber wieder abgegeben. Nachgetankt hab ich ca. 13,5l auf 151km was um die 8,9l/100 km machen dürfte. Da das sehr weit vom BC abweicht kann ich aber nicht ausschließen, das vor mir jemand schon ein paar km gefahren ist ohne nach zu tanken.


> Ich fahre die Automaten auch nur manuell mit den Wippen.


Wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, ist das aber ganz schön umstand. Da wäre mir ein "knüppel" in der mitte alà sequenzielles getriebe doch bedeutend lieber.  (mit einem sequenziellem getriebe dahinter wäre natürlich der hammer )


> Alles andere kann man knicken. Das Automatikgetriebe kann ja schließlich nicht vorraussagen wie ich die nächste Kurve anfahren will.


Das geht trotzdem besser. Die aktuelle programmierung ist doch bestimmt noch aus den 60`ern des vorigen jahrhunderts. Ich mein, selbst im eco-modus schaltet der runter und gibt gas wenn man selbiges nur halb durch drückt. (und das anscheinend bei reduzierter motor-leistung) Zusammen mit dem kurzen letzten gang verschwinden auf der landstraße bestimmt schon 0,5-1 l/100km im getriebe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das war ja eher eine verbrauchs-fahrt wobei ich eher wissen wollte, wie weit man den herunter bekommt.
> Ich hab dem eco-modus aus dem stand auch, laut boardcomputer, 0,2-0,3 l/100 km abgenommen. Soviel also dazu.... Ansonsten aber wirklich schönes auto!
> Mittlerweile hab ich ihn aber wieder abgegeben. Nachgetankt hab ich ca. 13,5l auf 151km was um die 8,9l/100 km machen dürfte. Da das sehr weit vom BC abweicht kann ich aber nicht ausschließen, das vor mir jemand schon ein paar km gefahren ist ohne nach zu tanken.
> 
> ...


Da ist mit Sicherheit jemand vorher gefahren. Bei meinen Verbrauchsmessfahrten ist der BC mit der Säule eigentlich immer gleich.


Du willst nen sequenzielles Renngetriebe?  Seit wann fährst du mit Ohrenschützern? Also ich wollte den Krach im Alltagswagen nicht haben.


Du musst dem Getriebe auch ein wenig Zeit geben sich auf dich anzulernen. Die Software ist eine lernfähige Software, die sich deinem Fahrstil anpasst. Das kann bis zu 1000km dauern, damit er sich an dich gewöhnt hat. Wenn du in einen Daimler mit 722.9er Getriebe einsteigst und der die Gänge immer ausfährt, dann weist du wie dein Vorgänger mit dem Auto gefahren ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du willst nen sequenzielles Renngetriebe?  Seit wann fährst du mit Ohrenschützern? Also ich wollte den Krach im Alltagswagen nicht haben.


*Ironie an*Och...geht schon. Hab nur 30 min. weg auf arbeit. *Ironie aus* 
Ich will nur nicht wissen wie die leute schauen, wenn ich bis zum 4. quasi ständig dabei bin den nächsten gang rein zu drücken. 


> Du musst dem Getriebe auch ein wenig Zeit geben sich auf dich anzulernen.


Hätte zweifel, das das getriebe meinen schaltstil übernimmt. Ich fahre meist tieftourig und das getriebe lässt keine schaltvorgänge zu, nach denen der motor bei 1000 upm raus kommt. (so wie ich das gesehen hab, will das getriebe dann min. 1200-1400 haben) Erst ab dem 4. gang lohnt es sich überhaupt den motor über 2000 upm gehen zu lassen.


----------



## keinnick (30. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jeder Hersteller bietet den Mist an. Glaub was du willst, wenn ein Starter anstatt 40000 Starts in seinem Leben auf einmal 350000 Starts machen muss, dann kannst du dir denken, wie das ausgeht. Und bevor es ECO Start-Stop gab haben wir bei keinem einzigen Taxi jemals eine Batterie getauscht. Jetzt sind die alle 2-3 Jahre total fritten. Und die Batterie alleine kostet schlappe 350€. Das sparst du nie und nimmer an Diesel wieder rein.
> 
> Übrigens stehen Taxis wegen der hohen Laufleistung alle 1-2 Monate in der Werkstatt. Taxis für Flughafentransfer teilweise mehrfach in einem Monat.


Und die Starter und die Batterien sind nicht darauf ausgelegt? (ich weiß es nicht, ich kenne mich damit wirklich nicht aus) Ich würde nur meinen, wenn ich mir so ein Auto kaufe, ist die Technik auch "marktreif" und hält "normaler Belastung" stand. Ok, das mit dem Taxi war sicherlich ein blödes Beispiel. Die Kisten müssen ja einiges mehr mitmachen. Nix für ungut!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2015)

Wirklich schlau sind die Getriebe von Mercedes aber nicht.
Wenn man z.B. nen schweren Anhänger zieht, lässt das Getriebe den Motor fast ausdrehen, selbst bei halbgas, ohne die 500Nm Drehmoment untenraus zu nutzen.
Und auch beim flotter fahren kann man den Automatikmodus vergessen, da ist das DKG von meinem E92 um Welten besser.
Auch die 8HP von ZF im 5er konnte das besser.


----------



## Mosed (30. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Automatik ist ansich auch top, wenn man manuell schaltet. Das ein Automat nur kreuzknüppel schaltet dürfte ja bekannt sein. Er kann ja die Fahrweise nicht vorhersagen. Das ist aber bei jedem Auto so.
> 
> Deswegen immer vor Beginn der Fahrt ECO Start-Stop deaktivieren, und Getriebe Fahrprogramm auf "M". Das sind so die beiden standard Handgriffe, die man bei neuen Autos machen muss. Wenn es meiner wär, dann hätte ich die Start-Stop Kacke auch schon dauerhaft abgestellt.



Die Automatik ist top, aber schaltet blöd? Das macht Sinn.  (ok, du schreibst beim manuellen Schalten, aber das ist dann ja keine große Kunst bei einem Wandlerautomaten der aktuellen Zeit)
Also bei BMW schaltet die Automatik in 98% der Fälle brauchbar. Ich (E90) und ein Freund (F30) fahren aber auch nicht im Rennstil oder so. 
Aber wenn die Automatik von Mercedes so gut ist wie der Innenraum hübsch...  (Ne, ist natürlich geschmackssache, aber ich finde den Innenraum von Mercedes aktuell mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig)

Es gibt aber auch Automatik, die mit dem Navi verknüpft ist und entsprechend die Schaltstrategie wählt.



keinnick schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Ich bin letztens erst wieder in Berlin gewesen. Da hat gefühlt jedes Taxi diese "Start-Stop Kacke" aktiv. Wüsste auch nicht, was da dagegen spricht.



Also bei einem Diesel gibt es vor allein ein Problem: es nervt. Das Auto ruckt spürbar, wenn der Motor wieder anspringt und die ständig wechselnde Geräuschkulisse nervt auch (Den Dieselmotor hört man ja meistens, wenn er läuft).
Gerade im Stau nervt es, wenn alle 5 Meter der Motor an- und ausgeht. (Irgendwann bleibt er ja an, aber ich schalte das meistens direkt aus)
Jedenfalls ist es recht nervig, wenn man einen Benziner-R6 gewohnt ist und dann in Geschäftswagen dieses Dieselgeräuscht hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und die Starter und die Batterien sind nicht darauf ausgelegt? (ich weiß es nicht, ich kenne mich damit wirklich nicht aus) Ich würde nur meinen, wenn ich mir so ein Auto kaufe, ist die Technik auch "marktreif" und hält "normaler Belastung" stand. Ok, das mit dem Taxi war sicherlich ein blödes Beispiel. Die Kisten müssen ja einiges mehr mitmachen. Nix für ungut!


Die Batterien sind VRLA Vlies-AGM Blei-Säure Batterien, quasi das Beste, was man so bekommen kann. Mit 0815 flüssigkeitsgefüllen Batterien von ATU geht der nicht mal in Motorstop. Und der Anlasser ist auch verstärkt aber so stark kann man den nunmal nicht verstärken. Das sind ja ganz schöne Kräfte die ein Anlasser so aufnehmen muss. Da ist nunmal Verschleiß, wenn der in der Stadt pro Kilometer die Kiste 30 bis 50 mal anwirft. Ein Anlasser von einem 4 Zylinder Diesel macht bei Bedarf fast 1000nm an der Kurbelwelle!



Mosed schrieb:


> Die Automatik ist top, aber schaltet blöd? Das macht Sinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es kommt drauf an, was man für Vorlieben hat. Wenn man eher sportlich fährt, dann gibt es keine Automatik, die wirklich brauchbar schaltet. Das Steuergerät kann ja unmöglich wissen, wann ich gerne den Gang drinbehalte und wann ich lieber wechsel. Man dreht ja nicht in jeder Fahrsituation den Gang aus und man schaltet auch nicht immer zurück, obwohl es möglich wär. Das entscheide ich ganz spontan nach den Gegebenheiten. Da müsste man das Getriebe schon irgendwie mit dem Gehirn über so eine Art Helm koppeln können.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wirklich schlau sind die Getriebe von Mercedes aber nicht.
> Wenn man z.B. nen schweren Anhänger zieht, lässt das Getriebe den Motor  fast ausdrehen, selbst bei halbgas, ohne die 500Nm Drehmoment untenraus  zu nutzen.
> Und auch beim flotter fahren kann man den Automatikmodus vergessen, da ist das DKG von meinem E92 um Welten besser.
> Auch die 8HP von ZF im 5er konnte das besser.


Wenn du länger mit dem Anhänger fährst, dann lernt er sich das mit der Zeit an. Allerdings macht es Sinn eher den Motor weiter auszudrehen beim Beschleunigen und dann nur Halbgas zu machen, als mit Vollgas und wenig Drehzahl zu tuckern. Das braucht dann nämlich mehr Sprit. Wenn du in ECO fährst, könnte das der Grund sein, warum er weiter dreht. Da ist die Schaltstrategie nämlich ausschießlich in Sachen Verbrauch orientiert.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juli 2015)

. Da ist die Schaltstrategie nämlich ausschießlich in Sachen Verbrauch orientiert.

Und wohl eher auf NEFZ als auf die Realität


----------



## Verminaard (30. Juli 2015)

Fast Jeder in meinem Umfeld hat die Start-Stop-Automatik rausnehmen lassen, sofern vorhanden.
Ich persoenlich bin letztens zum ersten Mal einen (Leih)Wagen mit so einem Ding gefahren. War ein Superb Kombi, 2l Diesel mit Automatik und dieser Start Stop Sche****. War lustig an der Ampel: Radio und Klima an, laengere Ampelphase und Motor an, aus, an, aus....


Versteh nicht ganz was ihr so extrem gegen Automatik habt. Fuer den Alltag will ich das nimmer missen.
Ich bin nicht auf der Rennstrecke, und ich komm mit den Dingern gut zurecht.
Ich wuesst auch nicht wirklich wo ich "sportlich" fahren sollte. 
Im Ortsgebiet? Is doch eh bei 50 schluss, wenns ueberhaupt soweit geht und es die Straßen zulassen.
Auf der Landstraße? Ich weis nicht wie es bei euch so aussieht, aber so wirklich frei ist es auch eher selten, mir wird oft die Geschwindigkeit vorgegeben durch den vorhandenen Verkehr.
Autobahn? Ich komm auch mit meiner popeligen 6 Gang Automatik auf Reisegeschwindigkeit. Ob ich da jetzt 15 Sekunden einspare oder nicht, ist doch pups. 
Selbst die Automatik vom W210 (270D) stoert mich nicht, obwohl die doch sehr viel anders schaltet. Ist aktuell der Geschaeftswagen, da will ich ankommen und nicht Rennen fahren mit.


----------



## blautemple (30. Juli 2015)

Aber für einen echten Rennfahrer wie TheBadFrag kommt es halt auf jede Sekunde an


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du länger mit dem Anhänger fährst, dann lernt er sich das mit der Zeit an. Allerdings macht es Sinn eher den Motor weiter auszudrehen beim Beschleunigen und dann nur Halbgas zu machen, als mit Vollgas und wenig Drehzahl zu tuckern. Das braucht dann nämlich mehr Sprit. Wenn du in ECO fährst, könnte das der Grund sein, warum er weiter dreht. Da ist die Schaltstrategie nämlich ausschießlich in Sachen Verbrauch orientiert.



Was heißt länger ? Und so weit wie der dreht, kann es nicht sparsam sein.
Selbst nach 80km hat er nix gelernt.
Ich hab alle Fahrmodi ausprobiert.
Beim nächsten Service wird das mal bemängelt, vielleicht gibt's ja ne Möglichkeit (unser 5er mit weniger Leistung könnte es wesentlich besser)
Wobei die ZF eindeutig die bessere Automatik ist (nach nun 25k km C-Klasse als Vergleich)
Schaltet intelligenter, besser und der Wandler ist nicht so lange aktiv.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

War das ZF im 5er nicht so ziemlich das beste Automatikgetriebe was man zur Zeit kriegen kann?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War das ZF im 5er nicht so ziemlich das beste Automatikgetriebe was man zur Zeit kriegen kann?



Ja, generell ist die 8HP eine der besten Wandlerautomatiken.


----------



## Lee (30. Juli 2015)

Also sowohl beim DSG des Golf VI als auch beim Wandler der C-Klasse meiner Eltern war der Schaltstil gewöhnungsbedürftig. Speziell das von turrican beschriebene Verhalten, dass die Automatik schon beim leichten durchdrücken sehr schnell runter schaltet und hohe Drehzahlen fährt ist mir bei beiden immer wieder negativ aufgefallen. Meine Lösung war immer, sobald ich auf Landstraße oder Autobahn unterwegs war die Gänge manuell zu schalten. In der Stadt nervt es ziemlich, eine Automatik selbst zu bedienen, aber Überland muss man nur selten schalten. Ich habe beim Golf immer den 7. Gang fixiert und der hat in 95% der Situationen auf der Bahn ausgereicht, weil der Diesel auch so stark genug war.

Sobald der Motor halbwegs Leistung hat muss man so wenig schalten, da kann man auch einen Automaten manuell bedienen, ohne dass es nervt. Und bei nem Auto wie der V-Klasse wird es eher selten vorkommen, dass man flott auf kurvigen Landstraßen unterwegs sein möchte, da würde ich auch keinen


----------



## orca113 (30. Juli 2015)

Das DSG reagiert nicht auf leichtes durchtreten (wenig Pedalweg) sondern auf schnelles bewegen des Gaspedals. Desweiteren passt sich das DSG dem gegenwärtigen Fahrstil an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das DSG reagiert nicht auf leichtes durchtreten (wenig Pedalweg) sondern auf schnelles bewegen des Gaspedals. Desweiteren passt sich das DSG dem gegenwärtigen Fahrstil an.



Genau.
So macht es mein DKG auch.
Zusätzlich noch, wenn man mit Vollgas beschleunigt und dann z.B. bei 5000 1/min schnell vom Gas geht, lässt das Getriebe den Gang drin und schaltet nicht.
Erst wenn man das Gas wieder leicht anlegt, schaltet das Getriebe hoch. Sehr gut, wenn man ein paar flotte Kurven fährt


----------



## ASD_588 (30. Juli 2015)

> Genau.
> So macht es mein DKG auch.
> Zusätzlich noch, wenn man mit Vollgas beschleunigt und dann z.B. bei  5000 1/min schnell vom Gas geht, lässt das Getriebe den Gang drin und  schaltet nicht.
> Erst wenn man das Gas wieder leicht anlegt, schaltet das Getriebe hoch. Sehr gut, wenn man ein paar flotte Kurven fährt



Hast du die orginale software noch drauf, bist dabei im normalen oder im sportmodus?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Hast du die orginale software noch drauf, bist dabei im normalen oder im sportmodus?



Normale Software, die Software von dem 335IS kommt noch bei Gelegenheit drauf.
Modus ist egal, im Sportmodus schaltet das DKG nur noch flotter.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da ist nunmal Verschleiß, wenn der in der Stadt pro Kilometer die Kiste 30 bis 50 mal anwirft.



Dann kennst du aber nur schlechte Start/Stopsysteme.
Spätestens nach/bei dem zweiten längerem stehen, würde sich bei mir der Motor nicht mehr abstellen.


----------



## Riverna (31. Juli 2015)

Pro Kilometer 30 bis 50 mal starten? Das wären 33 Meter bzw 20 Meter... mhm
Also ich kann zumindestens bei Nissan und Ford bisher keine übermässigen Probleme mit Start/Stopp Automatik berichten, aber ein Fan bin ich von der Technik auch nicht.


----------



## Zoon (31. Juli 2015)

So einfach ists nunmal in der Realität nicht... hier zum Beispiel von Opel / GM  dass Flussdiagramm mit den Bedingungen ob Start / Stopp läuft oder nicht - wird bei anderen Herstellern sicher genauso gehandhabt:

https://www.opel-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/StartStop-Logik-Diagramm1.jpg

Für mich einfach nur Blödsinniges Feature da sparst für 50 Cent pro Monat Sprit nur im alle Jahre die teure AGM Batterien zu tauschen (dieser zusätzliche provozierte Abfall ist natürlich ganz im Sinne des Umweltschutzes  ) und mit Glück geht der Anlasser hops ... und der Anlasser kann noch so verstärkt sein was wiederum dieses Bauteil noch schwerer macht und kaputt gehen kanns trotzdem durch diesen unnötig provozierten Verschleiß.

Mein Chevy Cruze ist einer der Letzten die ohne Start / Stopp vom Band liefen  ... auch ganz glücklich darüber


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2015)

Ob es sinnvoll oder nicht ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
Das Problem ist eher, dass das in Zukunft einfach alle Autos haben....ob man will oder nicht.
Das Gleiche mit den Reifendrucksensoren, ganz ehrlich ICH brauchs nicht.....aber ab BJ 2014 ist/war es Pflicht. Und somit hat man wieder einen Kostenpunkt und eventuell Fehlerpunkt mehr am Auto.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann kennst du aber nur schlechte Start/Stopsysteme.
> Spätestens nach/bei dem zweiten längerem stehen, würde sich bei mir der Motor nicht mehr abstellen.



Unsere C-Klasse stellte den Motor immer ab, sobald man steht. Leider kann man bei der das Ganze auch nicht steuern (beim 5er blieb der Motor an, wenn man das Bremspedal im Stand nur leicht betätigte, bremst man stark aktiviert sich die SSA).


----------



## Beam39 (31. Juli 2015)

Haha King, ich stell mir grad nen N54 mit Downpipes 100 Zeller Hauptkats und PP-Endtopf mit Start-Stop im Tunnel + Stau vor.


----------



## dsdenni (31. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Haha King, ich stell mir grad nen N54 mit Downpipes 100 Zeller Hauptkats und PP-Endtopf mit Start-Stop im Tunnel + Stau vor. [emoji38]


Würd der wohl so klingen?

https://youtu.be/1YXMv7-pp0k


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf der Landstraße? Ich weis nicht wie es bei euch so aussieht, aber so  wirklich frei ist es auch eher selten, mir wird oft die Geschwindigkeit  vorgegeben durch den vorhandenen Verkehr.


Wenn man auf der Landstraße flott fahren will, dann macht man das Freitag oder Samstag abend/nacht, wenn man vielleicht alle 10 Minuten mal ein Auto antrifft. Im Verkehr versuchen flott zu fahren ist ziemlich sinnfrei.




Riverna schrieb:


> Pro Kilometer 30 bis 50 mal starten? Das wären 33 Meter bzw 20 Meter... mhm
> Also ich kann zumindestens bei Nissan und Ford bisher keine übermässigen Probleme mit Start/Stopp Automatik berichten, aber ein Fan bin ich von der Technik auch nicht.


Das ist im dichten Stau in der Großstadt durchaus üblich. Das Motorsteuergerät zählt ja die Motorstarts mit, von daher kann man das gut überprüfen.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann kennst du aber nur schlechte Start/Stopsysteme.
> Spätestens nach/bei dem zweiten längerem stehen, würde sich bei mir der Motor nicht mehr abstellen.


Wenn man 300 Mal hintereinander 1 Meter vorfährt, dann macht die Start-Stop Automatik auch 300 Mal den Motor aus. Der hört von alleine nur auf, wenn bestimmte technische Umstände eintreten. Wenn die Batterie irgendwann leer ist oder die Klima auf Volldampf röhrt, dann gibt es irgendwann keinen Motorstop mehr.




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Unsere C-Klasse stellte den Motor immer  ab, sobald man steht. Leider kann man bei der das Ganze auch nicht  steuern (beim 5er blieb der Motor an, wenn man das Bremspedal im Stand  nur leicht betätigte, bremst man stark aktiviert sich die SSA).


Man kann es auch dauerhaft abstellen.  Mit "Kundenmitteln" zwar nicht aber es geht. 




aloha84 schrieb:


> Ob es sinnvoll oder nicht ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
> Das Problem ist eher, dass das in Zukunft einfach alle Autos haben....ob man will oder nicht.
> Das Gleiche mit den Reifendrucksensoren, ganz ehrlich ICH brauchs  nicht.....aber ab BJ 2014 ist/war es Pflicht. Und somit hat man wieder  einen Kostenpunkt und eventuell Fehlerpunkt mehr am Auto.


Man kann es zum Glück zur Zeit immer noch rückgängig machen.  Wär auch schlimm, wenn nicht.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Juli 2015)

Is zwar nunrn oller golf aber krach macht er ja ordentlich.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2g-1AqFjSxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVM_4MvKLN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich glaub das er heute deshalb zu fuß gehen muss 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2Mx2HqC3RM


----------



## Mosed (31. Juli 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Autobahn? Ich komm auch mit meiner popeligen 6 Gang Automatik auf Reisegeschwindigkeit. Ob ich da jetzt 15 Sekunden einspare oder nicht, ist doch pups.



In der Regel kann man mit einer modernen Automatik schneller beschleunigen als mit der Hand. Zumindest mal locker gleich schnell. Wenns Materialschonend sein soll. 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man 300 Mal hintereinander 1 Meter vorfährt, dann macht die Start-Stop Automatik auch 300 Mal den Motor aus. Der hört von alleine nur auf, wenn bestimmte technische Umstände eintreten. Wenn die Batterie irgendwann leer ist oder die Klima auf Volldampf röhrt, dann gibt es irgendwann keinen Motorstop mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> Man kann es auch dauerhaft abstellen.  Mit "Kundenmitteln" zwar nicht aber es geht.



Das kenne ich aber auch anders. Eigentlich sollte der Motor irgendwann mal ne Weile anbleiben, wenn man ständig anhält. Oder wurde an der Strategie was geändert bzw. hängt vom OEM ab?

Dauerhaft abstellen vermutlich über Kodierung? Muss man dann aber selber machen - zumindest BMW sagt, dass die es nicht rauscodieren dürfen.


----------



## Metalic (31. Juli 2015)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zum 116i meiner Schwester.
Nachdem sie nun alles durch hat mit Steuerkette, Scheibenwischpumpe (welche Deppen haben eigentlich den Platz des Sicherungskasten und den der Pumpe geplant?  ) und einigem mehr, spinnt mittlerweile nur noch ihr Stop-Start System. Es sollte ja den Motor abstellen, sobald man im Stand den Gang raus nimmt und von der Kupplung steigt. Das passiert aber nicht. Ganz selten geht der Motor mal aus, wenn sie beim Beschleunigen mal zu wenig Gas gibt. Dann geht er manchmal aus. Quasi als wenn er abwürgt. Dann geht der Motor auch erst wieder an, wenn man den Gang raus nimmt und die Kupplung tritt.

Kann man grob sagen an was so etwas liegt, oder kann das wieder alles sein?
Entweder hat sie DAS Montagsfahrzeug erwischt, oder BMW hatte es mit dieser Baureihe einfach nicht so drauf. Ich werde definitiv nicht zu den Bayrischen Motorenwerken greifen bei meinem Auto


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Haha King, ich stell mir grad nen N54 mit Downpipes 100 Zeller Hauptkats und PP-Endtopf mit Start-Stop im Tunnel + Stau vor.



Könnte den Hintermann nerven 



Mosed schrieb:


> Dauerhaft abstellen vermutlich über Kodierung? Muss man dann aber selber  machen - zumindest BMW sagt, dass die es nicht rauscodieren  dürfen.



Kann dir jeder Berufs/Hobbykodierer auscodieren. Man kann es auch selbst über ne App + Dongle deaktivieren.



Metalic schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zum 116i meiner Schwester.
> Nachdem sie nun alles durch hat mit Steuerkette, Scheibenwischpumpe  (welche Deppen haben eigentlich den Platz des Sicherungskasten und den  der Pumpe geplant?
> 
> 
> ...



Erst mal grundlegend zur SSA:

In folgenden Situationen wird der Motor nicht 
abgestellt:
> Außentemperaturen unterhalb ca. +3°C
> Innenraum in Aufheiz- oder Abkühlphase
> Beschlag der Frontscheibe bei eingeschal-
teter Klimaautomatik
> Hohe Außentemperatur und Betrieb der Klimaanlage
> Motor noch nicht betriebswarm
> Batterie zu stark entladen/defekt
> nach Rückwärtsfahren
> Fahrergurt nicht angelegt

Meistens ist es eine defekte Batterie, war bei meinem auch der Fehler.
Es kann auch sein, dass der Nullgangsensor ne Macke hat, der würde z.B. im FS auftauchen.

Dass der Motor nur bei getretener Kupplung startet ist normal und auch so gewollt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Das kenne ich aber auch anders. Eigentlich sollte der Motor irgendwann mal ne Weile anbleiben, wenn man ständig anhält. Oder wurde an der Strategie was geändert bzw. hängt vom OEM ab?
> 
> Dauerhaft abstellen vermutlich über Kodierung? Muss man dann aber selber machen - zumindest BMW sagt, dass die es nicht rauscodieren dürfen.


Bei Daimler geht der immer aus.
Bei Smart geht der sogar beim Rangieren immer aus. Da geht das alle 1-2 Sekunden Motor an, Motor aus, Motor an, Motor aus....

Dauerhaft abstellen über ein kleines Schaltmodul, den 0 Lage Sensor vom Getriebe falsch einlernen, einen kleinen Widerstand in die Sensorleitung für den Batteriesensor löten, den Stecker von der Ansteuerung des Trennrelais abziehen, den Unterdrucksensor im Bremskraftverstärker einfach mit Frischluft versorgen(ausbauen)... Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten wie man diesen Schrott dauerhaft abstellen kann. Eine Codierung per Software ist natürlich die elganteste Lösung, allerdings wird es dir kein Händler machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte bei meinem 1er "Start-Stop Memory" codiert.
D.h. wenn man die SSA über den Knopf einmal deaktiviert, bleibt die für immer deaktiviert und ist nicht nach dem nächsten Starten wieder aktiv.
Mein 335 hat zum Glück keine SSA. Da war wohl eine normale Drehzahlabsenkung im Stand auf 550 1/min spritsparend genug


----------



## Verminaard (31. Juli 2015)

Was verbraucht dein ein halbwegs modernes Auto so im Stand im Leerlauf?
Kann man da den Bordcomputer trauen, wenn der da was anzeigt? Hab da was von 0,7l/h im Kopf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was verbraucht dein ein halbwegs modernes Auto so im Stand im Leerlauf?
> Kann man da den Bordcomputer trauen, wenn der da was anzeigt? Hab da was von 0,7l/h im Kopf.



Kleine Motoren(2,0 Diesel) 0,5L/h, dicke Motoren(5,0 V8 Benziner) 1L/h.

Sparen tut man nicht wirklich was...


... demnächst muss ich auch erstmal die Start-Stop Kagge bei nem Audi A1 ausmachen.  Da ich mit der Programmierung von Microcontrollern nicht so wirklich vertraut bin, kommt da einfach nen Arduino hinters Armaturenbrett.  Ja, ja ist totaler Overkill aber dafür extrem einfach zu basteln. Kosten tun die Dinger ja auch nicht wirklich was.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dauerhaft abstellen über ein kleines Schaltmodul, den 0 Lage Sensor vom Getriebe falsch einlernen, einen kleinen Widerstand in die Sensorleitung für den Batteriesensor löten, den Stecker von der Ansteuerung des Trennrelais abziehen, den Unterdrucksensor im Bremskraftverstärker einfach mit Frischluft versorgen(ausbauen)... Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten wie man diesen Schrott dauerhaft abstellen kann. Eine Codierung per Software ist natürlich die elganteste Lösung, allerdings wird es dir kein Händler machen.


Oder man drückt auf den aus-schalter. 
In der v-klasse ging die start-stop-automatik zum schluß, komischer weise, ohne mein zutun aus. (komplett aus!) Ich war mit meinen 7,5l/100km wohl doch *zu* sparsam unterwegs. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kleine Motoren(2,0 Diesel) 0,5L/h...


Ist abhängig davon was die klima macht. Meiner verbraucht laut boardcomputer ohne klima 0,5l/h, dann gibt es eine zwischenstufe (vermute klima auf halber leistung) von 0,7l/h und wenn die klima alles gibt sind es 0,9l/h.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Juli 2015)

Ernsthaft?
Dann frag ich mich umsomehr wozu eine Start Stop Automatik.

Klar der Logik nach, wenn man nicht faehrt, braucht auch kein Motor laufen.
Aber die Praxis zeigt doch das das nicht wirklich was bringt. Speziell wenn noch eine ganze Reihe elektrischer Verbraucher versorgt werden muessen.
Da springt der Motor doch sowieso wieder an.

Und dafuer spezielle Batterien, Anlasser etc. und sehr viel kuerzere Austauschintervalle.

Kann mir doch keiner erzaehlen, das studierte Experten es nicht selbst wissen das die Gesamtumweltbillanz eher schlechter ist als besser durch solche Systeme.
Wieso wird so, in meinen Augen, Schwachsinn ueberhaupt von fast Jedem adaptiert und weitergefoerdert?

Genauso mit dem Downsizing. Bin mal gespannt wann die ganzen 1,2l 180PS Motoren denen um die Ohren fliegen.
Drauf sitzen bleiben natuerlich die Kunden. Hersteller duerften da schon lang aus der Gewaehrleistung sein.
Gibt halt keine so "Wundermotoren" die bei entsprechender Pflege auch mal gerne 500k++ km halten (abgesehen von Taxen).

Der naechste Hammer kommt sowieso bald. Heute irgendwas von einer blauen Umweltplakette gelesen. Sollen wohl nur Dieselfahrzeuge mit Euro6 und hoeher bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Oder man drückt auf den aus-schalter.
> In der v-klasse ging die start-stop-automatik zum schluß, komischer weise, ohne mein zutun aus. (komplett aus!) Ich war mit meinen 7,5l/100km wohl doch *zu* sparsam unterwegs.
> 
> Ist abhängig davon was die klima macht. Meiner verbraucht laut boardcomputer ohne klima 0,5l/h, dann gibt es eine zwischenstufe (vermute klima auf halber leistung) von 0,7l/h und wenn die klima alles gibt sind es 0,9l/h.


Nach jedem Motorstart wieder drücken? wenn das mein Auto wär, würde mir das schon ziemlich auf dem Zeiger gehen.  

Ja, wenn die Klima ordendlich Leistung fordert, dann braucht der nen bischen mehr. Eine Klima kann unter Volllast ja auch schonmal 5KW ziehen. Und da Energie nicht aus Luft und Liebe gewonnen wird, muss sie dem Tank entnommen werden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nach jedem Motorstart wieder drücken? wenn das mein Auto wär, würde mir das schon ziemlich auf dem Zeiger gehen.


Ich glaube nicht das der eine handgriff noch was ausmacht bei den vielen die man machen muß, um die A400M (V-klasse) zum rollen zu bringen.  Einfach kupplung treten, starten und los rollen lassen ist ja nicht...


----------



## keinnick (31. Juli 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Is zwar nunrn oller golf aber krach macht er ja ordentlich.


Ich kapiere echt nicht, was die Leute (der Ersteller dieser Videos) daran toll finden. Der Typ gehört für mich aus dem Verkehr gezogen, einfach weil er anderen Leuten unnötigerweise auf den Keks geht mit seiner Kiste und weil er seine offensichtlichen Komplexe im Straßenverkehr ausleben muss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ... demnächst muss ich auch erstmal die Start-Stop Kagge bei nem Audi A1 ausmachen.  Da ich mit der Programmierung von Microcontrollern nicht so wirklich vertraut bin, kommt da einfach nen Arduino hinters Armaturenbrett.  Ja, ja ist totaler Overkill aber dafür extrem einfach zu basteln. Kosten tun die Dinger ja auch nicht wirklich was.



Codier das doch einfach aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Codier das doch einfach aus


Tja wenn das so einfach wäre, dann hätte ich das gemacht. 

Ist ein 2014er, da kann man nicht einfach mit VCDS ne Codierung setzen und fertig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Juli 2015)

Warum das denn nicht ?
Womit codieren denn die Händler ?

Edit:

Kennt ihr den schon:

Tuningsoftware an Steuergerät: Moin ihr Luschen, ich mach euch ab heute Beine..

*Steuergerät*: hä? Was? Wo kommst Du denn her?
*
Tuningsoftware*: Na der Boss hat mich aufgespielt.
*
OEM Software an Steuergerät*: Ey sach mal, was´n hier los.. kapier momentan nix?

*Steuergerät an OEM Software*: Öhmm.. ja nun also..

*Tuningsoftware*: Die OEM putzt mal hurtig die Platte, ich bin der neue Chef im Ring!

*Steuergerät*: Achja?

*Tuningsoftwäre*: logisch und Du bist mein Knappe..

*Steuergerät*: pfftt... mir doch wurscht..
*
Tuningsoftware an Zündung*: Hey Zündspule und Deine Untertanen, bereithalten...

*Zündspule*: jawohl Chef
*
Die Zündkerzen melden sich*: Meint der uns mit Untertanen? Wenn wir nicht wären ging mal gar nichts..
*
Zündspule an Zündkerzen:* Mädels nu habt euch nicht so..
*
Tuningsoftware an Steuergerät*: Knappe.. leg mal los...

*Steuergerät*: Achja.. jetzt bin ich wieder gefragt.. Also dann..los Leute wir starten

*Tuningsoftware*: Na geht doch, ab heute mit extra Power und mehr Schwung ihr trüben Tassen

*Die Hydrostößel melden sich*: Wer redet hier von trüben Tassen.. wo lebt denn der?
*
Zündkerze 2 zu Zündkerze 3:* Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, daß ich heute recht früh dran bin
*
Restliche Zündkerzen im Trio*: jo, geht uns auch so...
*
Einspritzdüse 4 zum Rest:* Hey Jungs.. irgendwie rauscht heute alles an mir vorbei..
*
Einspritzdüse 1*: Meinst Du? Egal.. lass einfach laufen..
*
Tuningsoftware zum Steuergerät*: Na Knappe, läuft doch wie am Schnürchen
*
Steuergerät*: Nuja.. die Zündkerzen tuscheln schon über eine zu frühe Zündung...
*
Tuningsoftware*: kommt davon wenn man die ganze Zeit allem hinterher rennt..
*
Kolben 3 an Klopfsensor*: Halloooooo?? Jemand da?
*
Klopfsensor*: Anwesend.. was gibt´s?

*Kolben 3*: ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen!!!
*
Klopfsensor*: Kichert.. warst mal wieder saufen was? Kommt davon..

*Kolben 3:* Neeeee.. nur haut mir auf halben Wege nach oben immer einen auf den Deckel
*
Kolben 4:* Öhmm.. geht mir ähnlich..
*
Klopfsensor an Kolben*: alles klar Jungs.. ich mach mal Meldung
*
Klopfsensor an Steuergerät:* Meister, die Kolben beschweren sich!
*
Steuergerät an Klopfsensor:* ich nix Meister, ich nur noch Knappe.. sag´s dem König, der Tuningsoftware
*
Klopfsensor an Steuergerät:* Das ist aber Deine Aufgabe!

*Steuergerät:* Nennen wir es vorerst mal einen sporadischen Fehler

*Klopfsensor:* Wie Du willst..

*Gaspedal an Tuningsoftware:* Hey ich hab noch Luft nach oben!
*
Tuningsoftware an Gaspedal: *Jo immer her damit.. wollen ja mal die alten Gesellen hier bisserl auf Trab bringen..
*
Drosselkappe an Steuergerät: *Sach mal, was ist denn los? Bin voll auf!!
*
Steuergerät an Drosselklappe*: ja und?
*
Einspritzdüsen an Benzinpumpe*: wir brauchen mehr Druck!..

*Steuergerät an Tuningsoftware:* soll ich auf Vollast umschalten?
*
Tuningsoftware*: Knappe.. schalte mal auf Vollast um und ich ziehe mal alle Register!

*Steuergerät an Tuningsoftware:* ich hätte da aber noch einen kleinen Fehler im Protokoll

*Tuningsoftware an Steuergerät*: jetzt nicht.. später wird resetet

*Kolben 1*: Autsch... autsch...

*Kolben 2:* Dito.. Dito

*Alle Vier*: KLOPFSENSOR... Du müde Nuss.. wach endlich auf!

*Klopfsensor an Kolben:* Ruhig Blut.. das Steuergerät hat alles im Griff..

*Benzinpumpe an Düsen*: mehr geht nicht...Voller Druck!
*
Zündkerzen an Spule*: Es reicht.. hier glüht gleich einer weg...

*Drosselklappe*: voller Duchzug hier...

*Steuergerät*: was ist denn das für ein Durcheinander...
*
Steuergerät an Tuningsoftware*: sollten wir nicht mal etwas runter fahren? Die Protokolliste wird ganz schön lang

*Tuningsoftware:* Nö.. lass die mal arbeiten...
*
Steuergerät: *OK!
*
Klopfsensor  an Steuergerät:* Hey was ist denn mit meiner Meldung? Achja.. der  Temperatursensor und Öldruckschalter jammert auch schon..
*
Steuergerät: *ist mir egal..sagt´s dem König!.. macht doch was ihr wollt!

*Zündkerze 3:* so das war´s ich glühe mal eben weg...

*Kolben 3*: Auuu.. hey Zündkerze.. warum wirfst Du was auf meinen Kopf..Hallo? Zündkerze? Halloooo?

*Die Restlichen melden sich:* Kumpel Nummer 3 iss nicht mehr!
*
Kolben 3: *Prima, dafür hab ich ein Loch im Kopf...

*Kurbelwelle:* Sacht mal, was treibt ihr denn da oben?

*Pleuelstange: *Jo, das möchte ich auch mal wissen?

*Gemeinsamer Konsens von oben:* Ach da unten lebt noch jemand?

*Pleuelstange*: Die Betonung liegt auf noch!

*Klopfsensor an Steuergerät:* Huhu.. Klopf..klopf.. und nun? Mach was!
*
Steuergerät an Klopfsensor:* Na nix und nun, iss eh zu spät! Memo an mich.. kein sporadischer Fehler sondern Totalausfall
*
Pleuelstange an Kurbelwelle*: Hey wer hat denn jetzt das Licht angemacht?

*Kurbelwelle: *Na Du selbst, ich wollte nicht mal schauen wie´s von draussen aussieht...
*
Kolben 3:* Juhu.. Pleuelstange.. lass mich auch mal raus schauen...

*Steuergerät an Alle*: Haut ihr jetzt alle ab?

*Antwort von Allen*: na wenn die schon das sinkende Schiff verlassen... wir sind dabei.. aber der Kapitän muss halt bleiben!

*Steuergerät:* wer ich??

*Alle*: JAAAAA!!!

*Steuergerät an Tuningsoftware:* So, da haste nun den Salat.. Hey..Hallo?

*Steuergerät an Tuningsoftware:* Halllooooooo???? Wech???

*OEM Software meldet sich*: ich bin noch da!

Steuergerät.....Fehlerspeicher overflow........


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum das denn nicht ?
> Womit codieren denn die Händler ?


Dann mal her damit welche Codierungen man ändern muss!  Die haben bei den neuen Autos einen Riegel davor geschoben, damit eine einfache Codierung nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. August 2015)

@Verminaard
Natürlich bringt es bei einem einzelnen Auto nicht viel, aber es wird halt nunmal alles versucht, um den Gesamtflottenverbrauch runterzukriegen. (Zumindest auf dem Papier  )
Den Herstellern ist garantiert auch klar, daß es von der Gesamtumweltbilanz her unsinnig ist und die Motorenentwickler sind über 1,xl 3-Zylinder TriTurbos sicher auch nicht so glücklich.

Aber viele andere Möglichkeiten bleiben ja nicht, sonst drohen neben hohen Strafzahlungen auch seit der Neuregelung der Kfz-Steuer nach Co2-Ausstoss hohe Abgaben für den Endkunden.
Warum allerdings inzwischen schon Kleinwagen deutlich über eine Tonne wiegen müssen und bei selbst bei Sportwagen bei 1,5t schon von Leichtgewicht gesprochen wird, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## turbosnake (1. August 2015)

Und wieso schafft Mazda mit seinen SkyAktive Motoren es?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. August 2015)

Die setzen eher auf hohe Verdichtung. Start-Stopp haben die aber auch an Bord.

Der 1,5l Vierzylinder von Mazda ist tatsächlich nicht so übel und verbraucht tatsächlich einen halben Liter weniger, als der Konkurrenzmotor von Ford (1.0l 3 Zylinder Turbo)

7,1 (Mazda 3) zu 7,6l (Focus) im Praxistest von AMS.

Laut NEFZ verbraucht der Mazda 5,1 Liter, der Focus Ecoboost 4,8 Liter 

Da sieht man mal wieder, daß Papier geduldig ist.

Witzigerweise kostete bei der Einführung der 125 PS Vierzylinder Focus gerade mal 200€ mehr.
Also zumindest ich bräuchte da nicht lange überlegen.

Naja, ein M550d, ein 3 Liter 6 Zylinder Diesel mit drei Turboladern mit 381PS und einem Gewicht von fast 2 Tonnen braucht schließlich auch nur 6,3 Liter/100km laut Normverbrauchsmessung.

Im Dauertest der AMS über 88.000km stellte sich der Verbrauch so dar:

Minimal: 9,7l
Maximal: 18,7l
Durchschnitt: 12,3l

Sowas aber auch.
___
So, ich fahre jetzt zum Bergrennen nach Borgholzhausen bei Osnabrück. 

Für die Umwelt ist auch der E-Mobil Cup dabei...


----------



## aloha84 (1. August 2015)

So nach 288.189 Kilometern habe ich meinen treuen Astra G 1,8 abgegeben und mir was Neues besorgt.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, da ist er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurde ein Astra J Biturbo. 

// Ich mach auch nochmal ein paar ordentlich Bilder, das war gestern Abend nur mal schnell ein Schnappschuss.

Hier noch ein Bild von vor 2 Wochen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2015)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

Nice, auf das Schiebedach könnte ich neidisch werden.


----------



## Verminaard (1. August 2015)

Glückwunsch *aloha84*, möge er dich sicher und zuverlaessig für lange Zeit begleiten.


*Felgenfuzzi*, ist mir so im Groben klar.
Ich finds unmöglich das hier die Politik Sachen fordert die man mal eben nicht so einfach umsetzten kann.
Damit man diese unmöglichen Vorgaben halbwegs einhalten kann, werden halt realitätsfremde Meßmethoden angewandt und jeder der Beteiligten freut sich darüber.
Fahzeuggewicht auch so ein Thema. Auf der einen Seite wollen wir jeden moeglichen Komfort und Sicherheitssysteme, auf der anderen Seite darf sowas nix wiegen.
Ich persoenlich moechte auf Sachen wie Klimaautomatik, E-Fensterheber, Servolenkung, etc. nicht mehr verzichten. Auch wenn ich mir anschaue welche Verstärkungen in meinem Fahrzeug so verbaut sind, beruhigt das ungemein.

Alles im Namen der Umwelt. Wobei ich fest davon überzeugt bin, das der Umweltaspekt nur ein Megavorwand ist. Man muss ja die breite Masse dazu bewegen permanent Geld auszugeben.
Sonst bricht unser System zusammen.
Solange es unzaehlige Motorsportarten gibt, diese auch noch medial groß zelebriert werden, braucht mir keiner erzaehlen das Autos die ueblen Umweltsuender schlechthin sind.

Fuer wieviel CO2 sind jetzt Autos genau verantwortlich? Da gibts doch auch in den verschiedenen Studien enorme Abweichungen. Hatte mal was gelesen von sogar nur 0.2%.
Natuerlich sind umweltschonendere Systeme begruessenswert, aber so halbgare Systeme die nur auf dem Papier was bringen und nicht wirklich nachhaltig sind sollten verboten werden.

Die Politik sollte im Gegenzug auch keine unmoeglichen Forderungen stellen oder halt selbst aktiv ins Geschehen eingreifen. z.B. endlich mal anfangen vernuenftige Infrastruktur fuer E-Fahrzeuge herzustellen etc.


----------



## aloha84 (1. August 2015)

Danke.

Fährt auch echt top, und die Sitze sind der Hammer, super bequem.
Ich lasse jetzt demnächst den Lack noch versiegeln.......und kümmere mich die nächsten Wochen noch um Winterräder + Felgen.
Danach darf sich mein Kontostand erstmal wieder erholen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> So, ich fahre jetzt zum Bergrennen nach Borgholzhausen bei Osnabrück.
> 
> Für die Umwelt ist auch der E-Mobil Cup dabei...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2xkgTlkDKFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





...läd grad noch hoch... sollte so in einer halben Stunde fertig sein.

...Part 2 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFXro2XjRhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...einer geht noch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws_qB9g1ogs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zoon (1. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> In der v-klasse ging die start-stop-automatik zum schluß, komischer  weise, ohne mein zutun aus. (komplett aus!) Ich war mit meinen  7,5l/100km wohl doch *zu* sparsam unterwegs.
> Ist abhängig davon was die klima macht.



Da die V Klasse  ein Diesel ist rate ich mal ins Grobe: der machte grade ne DPF  Reinigung, also SSA aus und das ca 20 Minuten oder wie lange der auch  immer für die DPF reinigung brauch.


----------



## Useful (1. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Fährt auch echt top, und die Sitze sind der Hammer, super bequem.
> Ich lasse jetzt demnächst den Lack noch versiegeln.......und kümmere mich die nächsten Wochen noch um Winterräder + Felgen.
> Danach darf sich mein Kontostand erstmal wieder erholen.



Von mir auch Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt 

Eigentlich stehe ich ja nicht so auf Opel aber der sieht doch echt super Sportlich aus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Da die V Klasse  ein Diesel ist rate ich mal ins Grobe: der machte grade ne DPF  Reinigung, also SSA aus und das ca 20 Minuten oder wie lange der auch  immer für die DPF reinigung brauch.


Tja... keine ahnung.  Ich weiß nur das ich da gerade per hand geschalten und den eco-modus beim spritverbrauch unterboten habe. Müßte dann auch irgendwo zwischen (gesammt-) kilometer 1600 bis 1700 gewesen sein.
Wärend der restlichen zeit war die SSA aktiv. (auch frühs, ebenfalls selbst geschalten)


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2015)

Die Zahlen sind überall anders, aber die niedrigsten Prozentzahlen, die ich für PKW insgesamt finden konnte, sind 5,5% Anteil am Gesamt-CO2-Ausstoß. Den CO2-Ausstoß von Autos zu reduzieren, macht vielleicht nicht so viel Sinn, ist aber auch nicht komplett unsinnig - wenn CO2 denn überhaupt für den Klimawandel verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2015)

Der Megane Train auf der Nordschleife mal wieder. Das geht irgendwann mal ins Auge!  Macht aber Spaß! Trotz allem!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsJQrJKxQwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Megane Train -> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5YyLdtwAKGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. August 2015)

Wie genau sind eig die handy gps tachos? Hatte es mal bei mir an mitten iphone vom kumpel, da hatte er 70 wo der tacho 80 angezeigt hat und bei tacho 140 war die app bei 125. Habe es nun mal auf mein sony xperia p installiert zum vergleichen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2015)

Ich denke auf jeden Fall genauer als Tacho, aber noch nicht so perfekt genau wie ein teures Messgerät. 
Aber denk ich schon sehr sehr nahe an der Realität.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2015)

Wenn man eine konstante Geschwindigkeit fährt ist das schon ziemlich genau.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. August 2015)

Halko zusammen, 

möchte nicht unnötig einen Thread öffnen, weswegen ich hier frage:

Könnt ihr mir Winterreifen für meinen Seat Leon 1P empfehlen? 
Dimension ist 205/55/R16

Ich habe 2 ältere Stahlfelgen, zur Info. 

Je günstiger umso besser. 

Danke


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Halko zusammen,
> 
> möchte nicht unnötig einen Thread öffnen, weswegen ich hier frage:
> 
> ...



Continental ContiWinterContact TS 850 205/55 R16 91H Winterreifen Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de 

Nokian WR A3 205/55 R16 94H Winterreifen Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Continental ContiWinterContact TS 850 205/55 R16 91H Winterreifen Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> Nokian WR A3 205/55 R16 94H Winterreifen Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Dachte so eher an max. 50€ / Stück


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. August 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dachte so eher an max. 50€ / Stück



Kauf dir noch Vernünftige 
An Reifen spart man nicht !


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kauf dir noch Vernünftige
> An Reifen spart man nicht !



Will nicht wissen wie viele unbekannte Marken von den großen Herstellern produziert werden 

Für den Namen zahle ich ungern ( :


----------



## Koko291 (3. August 2015)

Geh zum netten reifen Händler, der kann dir am besten sagen was man kaufen soll!
Aber am reifen würde ich auch nicht sparen


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Will nicht wissen wie viele unbekannte Marken von den großen Herstellern produziert werden
> 
> Für den Namen zahle ich ungern ( :



Bei Reifen ist das tatsächlich mal nicht so. Schau mal in einen beliebigen Reifentest, da gibt es ordentliche Unterschiede.

Conti hat z.B. mit Uniroyal eine günstigere Marke. Die Reifen sind meist noch akzeptabel aber wirklich nicht das Niveau von Conti.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dachte so eher an max. 50€ / Stück


Geh in den Baumarkt und kauf den billigsten Reifen, den du in der Größe findest.
Lass die Holzreifen auf dein Auto ziehen.
Freu dich über das frisch gereinigte Auto, nachdem es in der Karosseriewerkstatt war wegen einem Unfallschaden.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
mal nach längerer Abwesenheit wieder was von mir 

Ich besitze jetzt einen Corsa B, mit dem X10XE Motor und nur 53k km.
Der Wagen ist seit 2006 abgemeldet, stand seitdem in der KFZ-Innung Nürnberg (Als Übungsobjekt) und wurde jetzt von mir gekauft.
Ich hab jetz aber mal ne Frage (bzw n paar mehr_ ):
- Wie sieht das mit dem Wiederanmelden aus?
Ich hab leider keine alten Nummernschilder mehr von dem Fahrzeug, insofern müsste ich mir also Kurzzeitkennzeichen besorgen, oder?
Ich hab den Wisch von der Versicherung hier, einfach zur Zulassungsstelle, Schilder holen, zum Tüv tuckern, abnehmen lassen und richtige Schilder holen?

- Bezüglich Schilder: Mein Hauptwohnsitz ist bei Würzburg, kann ich auch hier (an meinem Nebenwohnsitz) das Auto anmelden?

- Muss ich einfach "nur" durch den TÜV, oder brauche ich dieses Vollgutachten?

- Was würdet Ihr nach der langen Standzeit machen? Bremsen und Bremsflüssigkeit sind neu, neue Reifen bekomme ich am Do, Kleinteile brauch ich noch (Staubschutzkappen für Bremsenentlüftung, div. Halterungen, ...). Was sonst noch? Motor und Getriebeöl? Wasser?
_

_Danke schonmal!_


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2015)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> in der KFZ-Innung Nürnberg (Als Übungsobjekt)


VERKAUFEN


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. August 2015)

Wieso? 
Da war der Übungsstand Bremsen und ABS dran, soweit ich sehen kann alles gut. Und ganz ehrlich, ich vertraue meinem Onkel, dass er mir da kein defektes Fahrzeug angedreht hat.

Am Do fahren wir auf den Bremsenprüfstand, da sollte sich ja zeigen, ob was nicht passt, ansonsten läuft nämlich alles...
Null Rost, super gesamtzustand, nur halt leider die Nähmaschine als Motor...


----------



## Beam39 (3. August 2015)

Koko291 schrieb:


> Geh zum netten reifen Händler, der kann dir am besten sagen was man kaufen soll!
> Aber am reifen würde ich auch nicht sparen



Bei Reifen zahlst du zu 99% nicht den Namen. Das was du bereit bist für nen Autoreifen zu zahlen, zahlt man fast für gute Fahrradreifen..


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2015)

Man kauft niemals Autos aus irgendwelchen Schulen, Lehrwerkstätten, von Ali Auto Export oder wenn sie Einschusslöcher haben.

Bei uns sind  die Autos im HBZ auch dermaßen fertig mit der Welt, obwohl da keine KM drauf sind...


----------



## Dustin91 (3. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Continental ContiWinterContact TS 850 205/55 R16 91H Winterreifen Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> 
> Nokian WR A3 205/55 R16 94H Winterreifen Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Die Contis sind geil. Habe ich auf meinem A3 auch und ich bin damit problemlos durch den Schwarzwälder Winter gefahren. Ohne Quattro.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. August 2015)

Ok, jetzt mal von dem Fakt ab, dass es aus einem Ausbildungsbetrieb stammt, kann mir bitte jemand meine Fragen beantworten?


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Dachte so eher an max. 50€ / Stück



Du musst verstehen hier sind einige Hobbyrennfahrer die meinen ein Auto braucht die absoluten Top Reifen, da man seine Fahrweise im Winter unter keinen Umständen den Wetterbedingungen anpassen kann. Weil damit zeigt man Schwäche und kann sich nicht mehr von anderen Laien absetzen wenn man mit seinen Kollegen bei Benz mal Mittag macht. Nichtdesto trotz sollte man bei Reifen schon drauf achten eine gewisse Qualität zu haben. Das teuerste vom teuersten muss man deswegen aber nicht gerade kaufen, vorallem wenn man im Winter auch bereit ist mal eben nicht auf der letzten Rille zu fahren. Mit 50Euro pro Reifen kommt man aber leider nicht weiter, da musst du pro Reifen schon nochmal 25Euro drauflegen, dann bekommst du auch was gutes.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

Klar könnte man sich etwas wie Tigar kaufen, nur das Profil ist überholt. Bei Trockenheit gerade noch brauchbar wie auch bei Schnee nur bei Regen und Eis wirklich bescheiden besonders bei Kurvenfahrt. Es hilft nur nachlesen je nach eigenen Fahrbedingungen aber ein paar Taler mehr schaden nicht da man die Reifen ja nur eine gewisse zeit nutzt


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Gerade bei Winterreifen solltest du was vernünftiges holen und gerade in deiner Grösse gibt es ne menge Tests zum durchlesen.
Es muss ja nicht der Testsieger sein, aber gutes Mittelfeld sollte man mindestens nehmen.
Vor allem sind sie jetzt noch billig.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. August 2015)

Sehe ich auch so.

Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Premiumreifen sein, aber die allerbilligsten Dinger würde ich auch nicht nehmen.

Klar kann man die Fahrweise anpassen und ob ein Reifen nun bei 89,3 oder 92,7 km/h aufschwimmt,oder das Maximaltempo bei nasser Kreisbahn 4 km/h höher liegt,ist eigentlich völlig egal.
Aber vor allem der Bremsweg auf Schnee oder überfrierender Nässe ist bei den ganz billigen Reifen schnell mal einige Meter länger.

Selbst der kleinste Auffahrunfall ist um ein Vielfaches teurer, als die 50-100€, die man bei einem Satz gespart hat.
Je nach jährlicher Fahrleistung halten die ja auch ein paar Jahre.

Gibt zwischen Michelin und Linglong auch noch was. 

Fulda zB ist gerade bei Winterreifen gar nicht übel und trotzdem noch recht günstig.

Guck doch mal bei "Reifen vor Ort", manchmal sind auch Händler in der näheren Umgebung erstaunlich günstig.
Da kann man ganz gut sortieren und Links zu Testberichten sind bei den gängigen Größen auch vorhanden.


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 ältere Stahlfelgen, zur Info.


Nur um sicherzugehen: Du möchtest Dir jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht nur 2 Winterreifen für die Vorderachse kaufen, oder?


----------



## Joselman (4. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nur um sicherzugehen: Du möchtest Dir jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht nur 2 Winterreifen für die Vorderachse kaufen, oder?



Die besseren Reifen gehören auf die Hinterachse.


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2015)

Darüber streiten sich die Geister, ich hab gelernt die besseren Reifen gehören auf die angetriebene Achse und das halte ich persönlich auch für richtig und mach das auch so.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. August 2015)

Ich würde die vorne machen. Vorne wirken viel mehr lenk und bremskräfte.  Was die hinterachse macht ist ja nicht so relevant


----------



## Joselman (4. August 2015)

Spurstabilität ist wichtiger als die Vorteile die Ihr durch die besseren Reifen vorne habt.  

Ich kann euch nur empfehlen mal ein Fahrsicherheitstraining zu machen. Da wird das ganze dann deutlich! Im normalen Alltag merkt man sowas normalerweise nicht.


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2015)

Wie gesagt jeder hat dazu eine andere Meinung... generell habe ich aber lieber ein unruhiges Heck, als eine Vorderachse die nicht mehr lenkt. Darum kommen bei meinem Fronttriebler vorne die besseren drauf... beim Allrad ist das egal da dürfen die Reifen pro Achse sich eh nicht so sehr unterscheiden da sonst die Diff´s Probleme machen. Von daher kommen auf den Subi einfach immer 4 neue Reifen drauf und fertig. Da ich aber persönlich eh kein Fan von Mischbereifung bin, kaufe ich mir in der Regel eh immer 4 neue Reifen um das gleiche Profil zu haben.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. August 2015)

Soo, ich hab jetz mal bei der Zulassungsstelle meines Zweitwohnsitzes angerufen:

- Zuerst muss ich das Fahrzeug erstmal auf mich ummelden, dann bekomm ich mit ner EVB Nummer auch Kurzzeitkennzeichen, damit zum Tüv, dann muss ich aber an meinen Hauptwohnsitz und da die richtigen Kennzeichen holen...
- Da das Auto in Nürnberg steht, ich aber nicht in Nürnberg wohne, will meine Zulassungsstelle hiermit aber nix zu tun haben, ich soll nach Nürnberg 

Bezüglich der Frage mit dem Tüv hab ich noch nichts belastbares gefunden, da werd ich auch heute noch anrufen...

Dann bleibt noch die letzte Frage:



> _- Was würdet Ihr nach der langen Standzeit machen? Bremsen und Bremsflüssigkeit sind neu, neue Reifen bekomme ich am Do, Kleinteile brauch ich noch (Staubschutzkappen für Bremsenentlüftung, div. Halterungen, ...). Was sonst noch? Motor und Getriebeöl? Wasser?_


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. August 2015)

@ExciteLetsPlay
Ist nicht so relevant? Die Hinterachse hält den Wagen in der Spur.

@Joselman
Richtig 

@Riverna
Da gibt es eigentlich keine anderen Meinungen.

Geht ja nicht um ein eventuell unruhiges Heck, sondern um das Fahrverhalten in Kurven oder am Grenzbereich (oder knapp darüber)
Letzteres muß ja keine Absicht sein, bevor jetzt das Argument mit Hobbyrennfahrer oder Eisdielenposer kommt 
Rutscht dann das Fahrzeug etwas über die Vorderachse, ist das für den 08/15-Fahrer mit einfachem Bremsen (was viele eh aus Reflex machen  ) leichter wieder in den Griff zu bekommen, als ein Übersteuern aufgrund Haftungsverlust an der Hinterachse, was dann oft genug mit einem ungewolltem Ausflug in die Botanik endet.
Auch bei denen, die meinen ihre Rumrutscherei auf nem Parkplatz wäre Driften. Ist bei Landstraßentempo oder darüber dann doch ne andere Geschichte, erst Recht, wenn man nicht darauf gefasst ist.

Wenn die VA aufgrund der Reifen nicht mehr lenkbar ist, oder bei Nässe keinen Grip mehr hat, dann gehören die sowieso auch ersetzt.

Aber die besseren Reifen sollten immer an die HA. Egal ob Front-, Heck- oder Allradantrieb

Genau so wird das eigentlich auch überall gesagt, wundert mich, daß Du das so gelernt hast. Wo denn?


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich würde die vorne machen. Vorne wirken viel mehr lenk und bremskräfte.  Was die hinterachse macht ist ja nicht so relevant



Bremst du im Schnee/rutschiger Fahrban und hast hinten keinen Grip, aber vorne mords Grip, drehst du dich um die eigene Achse und rutschst rückwärts ins Verderben. 

Einzig sinnvolle sind 4 gleichwertige Reifen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Jeder erzählt einem immer wieder, dass die besseren Reifen nach hinten gehören.
Aber normalerweise sollte es das Problem garnicht geben.
4 gute Reifen gekauft und fertig.
Ich persönlich würde die schlechteren Reifen nach hinten packen, da ich nen Frontantrieb habe und lieber Grip und Lenkung habe, als ein stabileres Heck.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bremst du im Schnee/rutschiger Fahrban und hast hinten keinen Grip, aber vorne mords Grip, drehst du dich um die eigene Achse und rutschst rückwärts ins Verderben.
> 
> Einzig sinnvolle sind 4 gleichwertige Reifen.



Aber nur wenn man lenkt. Woher soll sich das auto den drehen, wenn man man gerade bremst. Ist ja nicht so als ob die räder sofort blockieren. 

Ist es möglich mit einem Auto was vorne nahezu null grip hat noch zu fahren ? Nur gerade aus, wenn man hinten kein grip hat kann man wenigstens noch fahren.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. August 2015)

Die nutzen sich aber halt nunmal nicht gleichschnell ab.
Klar hatten die Reifen irgendwann alle mal gleich viel Profil. 

Meine Reifen an der Vorderachse halten ungefähr doppelt so lange, wie die an der Hinterachse.

Bei Autos mit Frontantrieb sind halt die vorderen Reifen im Normalfall schneller abgenutzt. Und dann sollten die neuen Gummis halt eben - wenn man nur zwei neue Reifen kauft - an die Hinterachse wandern (außer bei unterschiedlichen Reifengrößen, könnte seltsam aussehen :p )
Je nach Fahrwerkseinstellung kann das Fahrverhalten dann aber natürlich auch ne Weile lang nicht optimal sein.

Du hast merklich schlechtere Lenkeigenschaften bei Reifen mit 1,6mm ggü 7-8mm an der VA? 

Eigentlich, wenn man halbwegs regelkonform fährt, merkt man rein gar keinen Unterschied. Egal ob vorne oder hinten neu.
Ist ja nur für Extremfälle oder unvorhergesehene Situationen und da kann(!) es halt eben den Unterschied zwischen "Glück gehabt" und "Abflug" bedeuten.
Eine doofe Stelle mit überfrierender Nässe in ner Kurve, obwohl die Außentemperatur bei 5 Grad liegt und schon kann es das gewesen sein, wenn dann hinten abgenutzte und eventuell schon verhärtete Reifen sind.


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man lenkt. Woher soll sich das auto den drehen, wenn man man gerade bremst. Ist ja nicht so als ob die räder sofort blockieren.
> 
> Ist es möglich mit einem Auto was vorne nahezu null grip hat noch zu fahren ? Nur gerade aus, wenn man hinten kein grip hat *kann man wenigstens noch fahren.*



Nur "wie" ist die Frage.
Auf einer Geraden ist die "hinten-vorne-Regel" relativ irrelevant, da gehts nur um Traktion, in Kurven sollten die guten Reifen hinten sein.
So die Theorie......meine Praxis sieht aber ein wenig anders aus:

Ich kaufe 4 neue Reifen, und fahre die meisten 2 Saisons.
Danach ist das Profil der Vorderen meisten 1-2 mm mehr abgefahren als hinten......dann kommen die schlechteres nach hinten.
Das mache ich aber aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. August 2015)

Die nutzen sich aber halt nunmal nicht gleichschnell ab.
Klar hatten die Reifen irgendwann alle mal gleich viel Profil. 

Meine Reifen an der Vorderachse halten ungefähr doppelt so lange, wie die an der Hinterachse.

Bei Autos mit Frontantrieb sind halt die vorderen Reifen im Normalfall schneller abgenutzt. Und dann sollten die neuen Gummis halt eben - wenn man nur zwei neue Reifen kauft - an die Hinterachse wandern (außer bei unterschiedlichen Reifengrößen, könnte seltsam aussehen :p )
Je nach Fahrwerkseinstellung kann das Fahrverhalten dann aber natürlich auch ne Weile lang nicht optimal sein.

Du hast merklich schlechtere Lenkeigenschaften bei Reifen mit 1,6mm ggü 7-8mm an der VA? 

Eigentlich, wenn man halbwegs regelkonform fährt, merkt man rein gar keinen Unterschied. Egal ob vorne oder hinten neu.
Ist ja nur für Extremfälle oder unvorhergesehene Situationen und da kann(!) es halt eben den Unterschied zwischen "Glück gehabt" und "Abflug" bedeuten.
Eine doofe Stelle mit überfrierender Nässe in ner Kurve, obwohl die Außentemperatur bei 5 Grad liegt und schon kann es das gewesen sein, wenn dann hinten abgenutzte und eventuell schon verhärtete Reifen sind.

@ExciteLetsPlay
Nein, nicht nur wenn man lenkt.
Du hast auf den wenigsten Straßen an allen vier Auflageflächen gleiche Haftungsbedigungen. Außerdem hast Du bei einer starken Bremsung automatisch Lastwechselreaktionen nach vorne und die meisten Straßen fallen etwas nach außen hin ab.

Außerdem: Wieso nahezu null Grip?
Wenn es um solche Reifen geht, gehören die weder vorne, noch hinten hin, sondern in den Müll.

Mach' mal ein Fahrsicherheitstraining und evtl ist dort sogar die Möglichkeit, mal mit schlechten Reifen an der HA und mal an der VA den VDO-Ausweichtest (Elchtest) und das Ausweichen auf glatter Fläche vor einer Wassersäule zu üben.

Viel Spaß beim Schleudern. DA macht es sogar Spaß, auf einer Landstraße durch den Wald nicht wirklich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. August 2015)

Na nahezu null grip zur verdeutlichung des extremfalls. 

Reifen sind nicht besser wenn sie mehr Profil haben, bei trockenheit, wo ich meist fahre ist weniger sogar besser.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. August 2015)

Das stimmt. Wobei aus abgefahrenen Standardreifen noch lange kein Slick wird.
Aber ich weiß, was Du meinst.

Sommerreifen sind auch im Winter besser, sofern kein Schnee liegt oder es glatt ist. (Das mit den sieben Grad ist totaler Unsinn) Auch beim Bremsweg.

Aber da man halt eben nicht immer zu den Straßen- und Wetterverhältnissen passende Reifensätze im Kofferraum spazieren fährt, muss man halt eben einen Kompromiss finden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. August 2015)

Nein das meine ich nicht. Im Sommer ist es Sinnlos ein Reifen mit 2 mm profil als den schlechteren zu bezeichnen wenn der neue 7 hat.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. August 2015)

Sag das mal den Leuten die durch Aquaplaning gestorben sind.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man lenkt. Woher soll sich das auto den drehen, wenn man man gerade bremst. Ist ja nicht so als ob die räder sofort blockieren.
> .




Es kommt natürlich SELTENST vor, dass man bremsen muss und lenken. Ein paar Grad versetzt zwischen den Achsen und das war. Gerade bei einer Notbremsung machst du mit den schlechten Reifen hinten schneller den Sittich, als du gucken kannst.  Da müssen die Reifen noch nicht mal blockieren. Es reicht einfach, dass du vorne mehr Grip hast, bzw hinten keinen. Dann noch die Kombination mit dem Motor auf der Vorderachse und schon parkst du rückwärts ein. 



Was unterhaltet ihr euch im August eigentlich über Winterreifen?!?  Sommerloch?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. August 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Leuten die durch Aquaplaning gestorben sind.


Kannst du nicht lesen oder was?  Es geht um TROCKENHEIT. 

Was kann ich dafür das jeder Depp trotz strömendem Regen 200 auf der Bahn fährt. Da hilft mehr Profiltiefe auch nichtmehr


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was unterhaltet ihr euch im August eigentlich über Winterreifen?!?  Sommerloch?



Wenn man wie ich noch keine hat, ist der Sommer nicht der schlechteste Zeitpunkt welche zu kaufen. Im Winter/Herbst, wenn alle suchen, sind sie meist teurer.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2015)

Dachte ich mir.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2015)

Zum Thema Reifen: Die besseren Reifen gehören nach hinten. Das ist so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Da gibt's eigentlich gar nix zu diskutieren. Dass man bei geringen Profiltiefen/Altersabweichungen nicht immer wechseln muss, ist klar. 
Aber wenn man vorne einen quasi fabrikneuen Reifen mit vollem Profil und hinten einen 3 Jahre alten Reifen mit 3mm Profiltiefe fährt, kann das in einer Ausweichsituation schon brenzlig werden.
Ein untersteuerndes Fahrzeug ist immer besser zu beherrschen als ein Übersteuerndes, zusätzlich noch der Vorteil: Wenn man frontal irgendwo rein rutscht, ist es deutlich "angenehmer" für einen selbst und für's Auto als seitlich wo reinzurutschen.
Und unser Fahranfänger mit der Standuhr muss mal die Füße stillhalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum Thema Reifen: Die besseren Reifen  gehören nach hinten. Das ist so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Da  gibt's eigentlich gar nix zu diskutieren. Dass man bei geringen  Profiltiefen/Altersabweichungen nicht immer wechseln muss, ist klar.
> Aber wenn man vorne einen quasi fabrikneuen Reifen mit vollem Profil und  hinten einen 3 Jahre alten Reifen mit 3mm Profiltiefe fährt, kann das  in einer Ausweichsituation schon brenzlig werden.
> Ein untersteuerndes Fahrzeug ist immer besser zu beherrschen als ein  Übersteuerndes, zusätzlich noch der Vorteil: Wenn man frontal irgendwo  rein rutscht, ist es deutlich "angenehmer" für einen selbst und für's  Auto als seitlich wo reinzurutschen.
> Und unser Fahranfänger mit der Standuhr muss mal die Füße stillhalten.


Ich persönlich mag aber auch lieber auf der Hinterachse die schlechteren Reifen. Bei meinem eigenen Auto gibt es sowieso nur 4 neue Reifen, weil alles andere Schwachsinn ist. Wenn ich mich aber entscheiden müsste ob ich schlechtere lieber hinten oder vorn haben möchte, dann lieber hinten.
Denn mit Übersteuern kann ich mehr anfangen als mit Untersteuern. Bei Untersteuern kann man ja nur die Lenkung aufmachen und kurz und hart die Bremse antippen und darauf hoffen das es genug war, um das Heck wieder kommen zu lassen. Beim Übersteuern habe ich die Wahl, wie ich jetzt weiterfahre und wann ich das Heck zurückhole. Das ein Auto mit Serienfahrwerk und Sommerreifen so schlagartig ausbricht wie ein Rennfahrzeug passiert normalerweise nicht.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht lesen oder was?  Es geht um TROCKENHEIT.
> 
> Was kann ich dafür das jeder Depp trotz strömendem Regen 200 auf der Bahn fährt. Da hilft mehr Profiltiefe auch nichtmehr


Wenn man vernünftige Reifen mit ausreichend Profil hat, dann kann man bei Regen auch 200 fahren ohne Gefahr oder Probleme. Wenn man Ling-Long-Ding-Dong aufzieht, dann sollte man lieber nur 30 fahren, sobald Wolken am Himmel sind. Am besten das Auto ganz stehen lassen, wenn schlechtes Wetter für die nächste Woche vorhergesagt wurde.


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2015)

Es kommt auf die Wassertiefe an, auf der B6n bei Hoym war mal ein Ablauf in einer Senke nach Starkregen überfordert.
Dort hat sich dann eine ca. 20 Meter lange und ca. 20cm tiefe Pfütze entwickelt......wenn du da mit 200 drüber fährst, ist der Reifen völlig irrelevant.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Denn mit Übersteuern kann ich mehr anfangen als mit Untersteuern. Bei  Untersteuern kann man ja nur die Lenkung aufmachen und kurz und hart die  Bremse antippen und darauf hoffen das es genug war, um das Heck wieder  kommen zu lassen. Beim Übersteuern habe ich die Wahl, wie ich jetzt  weiterfahre und wann ich das Heck zurückhole. Das ein Auto mit  Serienfahrwerk und Sommerreifen so schlagartig ausbricht wie ein  Rennfahrzeug passiert normalerweise nicht.



Bei einem plötzlichen Ausweichmanöver womit man nicht rechnet, denke ich mal nicht, dass du das Übersteuern so leicht abfangen wirst.
Wenn man darauf vorbereitet ist, kann man sowas abfangen. Auf der Renntrecke hatte ich selbst auch schon bei 150km/h ein ausbrechendes Heck, aber darauf ist man ständig vorbereitet.
Außerdem kann so ein Fahrzeug mit unterschiedlichen Reifen tatsächlich schlagartig ausbrechen, vorallem bei Nässe und Reifen mit geringem Querschnitt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Wassertiefe an, auf der B6n bei Hoym war mal ein Ablauf in einer Senke nach Starkregen überfordert.
> Dort hat sich dann eine ca. 20 Meter lange und ca. 20cm tiefe Pfütze entwickelt......wenn du da mit 200 drüber fährst, ist der Reifen völlig irrelevant.


Wenn man durch so einen See mit 200 fährt, dann hat man noch ganz andere Probleme. Da ist das Auto nach einer 20cm Wasserdurchfahrt nämlich ein Totalschaden. Und das ist egal ob man da mit 100 oder 200 durchfährt. Auch bei 100 ist die ganze Front kaputt, das Fahrwerk verbogen, der Motor kaputt, die Kotflügel abgerissen und noch einiges mehr.

Aber ich hab auch nicht geschrieben das man mit guten Reifen durch einen See fahren kann. Ich habe geschrieben das man mit guten Reifen bei *Regen* (womit normaler Regen gemeint ist und *kein Gewitterschauer*) 200 km/h ohne Probleme fahren kann. Bei extremem Starkregen kann man ja meist nicht mehr als 60 fahren allerdings nicht wegen Aquaplaning, sondern weil man nur noch 20 Meter Sicht hat.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei einem plötzlichen Ausweichmanöver  womit man nicht rechnet, denke ich mal nicht, dass du das Übersteuern so  leicht abfangen wirst.
> Wenn man darauf vorbereitet ist, kann man sowas abfangen. Auf der  Renntrecke hatte ich selbst auch schon bei 150km/h ein ausbrechendes  Heck, aber darauf ist man ständig vorbereitet.
> Außerdem kann so ein Fahrzeug mit unterschiedlichen Reifen tatsächlich  schlagartig ausbrechen, vorallem bei Nässe und Reifen mit geringem  Querschnitt.


Ich sehe das so:
Bei einem plötzlichen Ausweichmanöver mit Untersteuern krache ich ohne Chance in das Objekt rein, weil mein Auto nicht einschlägt.
Bei einem plötzlichen Ausweichmanöver mit Übersteuern komme ich erstmal am Objekt vorbei, muss dann aber versuchen die Kiste wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.

Immerhin bin ich da ja schonmal weiter, als wenn ich grade hinten draufkrache.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so:
> Bei einem plötzlichen Ausweichmanöver mit Untersteuern krache ich ohne Chance in das Objekt rein, weil mein Auto nicht einschlägt.
> Bei einem plötzlichen Ausweichmanöver mit Übersteuern komme ich erstmal am Objekt vorbei, muss dann aber versuchen die Kiste wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.
> 
> Immerhin bin ich da ja schonmal weiter, als wenn ich grade hinten draufkrache.



Untersteuern ist ja nicht gleich untersteuern.
Wenn man so derbes Untersteuern hat, dass das Auto fast gar nicht mehr einlenkt, hat man 10 Jahre alte Reifen oder Fernostreifen montiert 
Um's Ausweichobjekt wird man in 9 von 10 Fällen auch mit leichtem Untersteuern drumherum kommen.
Der anschließende Konterschwung ist allerdings das Gefährliche.
Der ist ja eh schon vorhanden und dann gepaart mit schlechten Reifen an der HA wird das ziemlich sicher im Kontrollverlust enden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. August 2015)

@aloha84
Bevor ich es wieder vergesse: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Wagen und viel Spaß damit 
Gefällt mir gut. Das Design der neuen Opel ist echt schick.




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Leuten die durch Aquaplaning gestorben sind.



Wobei da nun wieder die Vorderreifen das meiste Wasser verdrängen.
Wenn man nun die besseren Reifen hinten drauf steckt...


...ein Teufelskreis 

(Und trotzdem gehören die nach hinten)

@TheBadFrag
Du musst aber von einem normalen Fahrer* ausgehen und der kann nunmal ein untersteuerndes Fahrzeug leichter beherrschen. Simples starkes Bremsen reicht in den meisten Situationen und das ist genau das, was auch jeder Fahranfänger automatisch macht, wenn es knapp wird.
Nicht ohne Grund legt selbst Porsche seine Fahrzeuge inzwischen untersteuernd aus.

BMW ebenfalls trotz bei eigentlich allen Modellen nahezu perfekter Gewichtsverteilung von 50:50 (+/- 3) die eigentlich ein neutrales Fahrverhalten hätten, wenn nicht die Stabis etc auf Untersteuern ausgelegt wären


*
Ps: Will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber besser nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man mal gewollt das Heck ein klein wenig kommen lässt, oder ob es unerwartet und womöglich noch bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten auf einer von Bäumen gesäumten Landstraße passiert.
Um ein stark übersteuerndes Fahrzeug abzufangen, braucht es nicht nur Können, oder das Wissen, wie es eigentlich richtig wäre, sondern auch Platz.
Mit Gegenverkehr und hohem Tempo ist da in den Fällen, in denen es gut geht, mehr Glück als Talent dabei.
Wenn denn überhaupt noch Zeit zum Ausweichen bleibt.

Vor 15 Jahren bin ich nach einem Ausweichmanöver, welchem ein 91,6m Drift (lt Polizeibericht  ) folgte, mit der B-Säule an einem Baum zum Stehen gekommen. Bis zuletzt dachte ich, daß ich den Wagen wieder eingefangen kriege.
Ein paar Zentimeter weiter vorne und ich würde jetzt hier nicht schreiben.
Dieses Erlebnis und der Verlust einiger Freunde, Bekannte und Familienangehörige durch tödliche Unfälle bei "Vergleichsfahrten aller Art" hat mich deutlich ruhiger werden lassen. Sowohl was meine Fahrweise auf öffentlichen Straßen angeht, als auch die Einschätzung meines Könnens. 
Meine 5 Minuten habe ich natürlich auch noch mal, aber nicht mehr so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Untersteuern ist ja nicht gleich untersteuern.
> Wenn man so derbes Untersteuern hat, dass das Auto fast gar nicht mehr einlenkt, hat man 10 Jahre alte Reifen oder Fernostreifen montiert
> Um's Ausweichobjekt wird man in 9 von 10 Fällen auch mit leichtem Untersteuern drumherum kommen.
> Der anschließende Konterschwung ist allerdings das Gefährliche.
> Der ist ja eh schon vorhanden und dann gepaart mit schlechten Reifen an der HA wird das ziemlich sicher im Kontrollverlust enden.



Naja für mich ist Untersteuern auch richtiges Untersteuern und nicht nur leichtes Schieben über die VA. 
Im nassen hab ich das häufiger beim Einlenken Aremberg Kurve. Räder eingeschlagen aber das Auto fährt immer noch in Richtung Kiesbett. Also nochmal grade lenken und auf der Bremse erneut versuchen. 
Das Problem ist ja beim 0815 Fahrer, das er in seinem Leben nur ein einziges Mal einen Konterschwung fangen muss und den verkackt er zu 99,8%, weil er noch nie in seinem Leben so etwas gemacht hat. Leute wie wir, die das auf 20,5km 10-15 mal machen, sind da im Vorteil. 

Es ist nämlich schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob jemand mit guter Fahrzeugbeherrschung ein Ausweichmanöver macht oder Mutti mit einer Hand am Lenkrad wild kreischend und mit dem starren Angstblick.




Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> Du musst aber von einem normalen Fahrer* ausgehen und der kann nunmal  ein untersteuerndes Fahrzeug leichter beherrschen. Simples starkes  Bremsen reicht in den meisten Situationen und das ist genau das, was  auch jeder Fahranfänger automatisch macht, wenn es knapp wird.
> Nicht ohne Grund legt selbst Porsche seine Fahrzeuge inzwischen untersteuernd aus.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt natürlich. Ich hatte ja auch nicht davon gesprochen das es generell besser ist, sondern das es für mich besser ist. In der Firma bei Kundenfahrzeugen mache ich auch die besseren Reifen nach hinten, sofern nicht anders gewünscht.

Ich hatte auch schon etliche nahtot Erlebnisse, davon auch schon welche im Auto also mit extrem Situationen kenne ich mich schon einigermaßen aus. Auf der öffentlichen Straße gehe ich mit Sicherheit nicht voll ans Limit und schon gar nicht im Verkehr. Klar kann man mal abends auf ner verlassenen Landstraße querstehen, ist ja auch nicht weiter tragisch. Außer mir passiert da ja niemand was. Allerdings um blinde Kurven Vollgas rum würde ich nicht machen, auch nicht nachts.

Wenn ich flott fahre, dann nur so, das niemand anders dabei zu schaden kommt.

Auch wenn es manche hier nicht wahr haben wollen aber je mehr man ein Auto flott bewegt, desto besser wird das Fahrkönnen. Von 60 Jahre mit 90 hinter einem LKW herfahren bekommt man nicht mehr Fahrkönnen, als man schon in der Fahrschule hatte. Deswegen bin ich halt auch oft anderer Meinung, was das Fahren angeht, weil ich es aus einem anderen Blickwinkel sehe. Für mich ist es halt kein Beinbruch, wenn das Auto mal instabil wird, weil ich es kenne und darauf reagieren kann, ohne improvisieren zu müssen.


----------



## Zoon (4. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der Megane Train auf der Nordschleife mal wieder. Das geht irgendwann mal ins Auge!  Macht aber Spaß! Trotz allem!



Glück oder Können oder Beides .. der Gelbe hatte ja richtig viel Schwein


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2015)

War mehr Glück. Natürlich auch gute Reaktion, aber trotzdem.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Deswegen fahre ich mit meinem Auto nicht auf der Nordschleife.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich mit meinem Auto nicht auf der Nordschleife.



Ich hab mir gerade deswegen nen verkappten Rennwagen gekauft... Den ich auch fürs Fahren ins Büro nutzen kann! 

Nebenbei, ich bin am Auto "beschaffen". Ich will nen Scenic und meine Frau will nen Kadjar. Vermutlich wirds der Kadjar. Bei der Ausstattung können wir uns auch nicht einigen. Ich will so wenig wie möglich. Meine Frau will alles. Wir sind uns auch nicht einig, ob wir leasen sollen oder kaufen. Ich will eigentlich nicht leasen. Aber Renault bietet neuerdings mehr als 30 % Rabatt (32 %) auf Leasingwagen für Werksangehörige. Ich würde für nen gedieselten Scenic mit mittlerer Ausstattung für 5 Jahre nur ca. 70 € im Monat zahlen. Das ist echt ok. Wir brauchen einfach ein größeres Autos wegen dem Kind. Der Twingo wird zu klein. Mal kucken, was passiert.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2015)

Dann nehmt doch nen Laguna, da ist wenigstens Platz drin oder gleich nen Espace.

Wer bezahlt eigentlich, wenn mir einer auf der Nordschleife ins Auto reinfährt?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. August 2015)

Dessen Kfz-Haftpflichtversicherung, sofern er Schuld hat.

Die Nordschleife zählt als öffentliche, mautpflichtige, einspurige Kraftfahrtstraße.

Rennen und Zeitfahrten sind verboten , deshalb wird es ja auch Touristenfahrt genannt.

Dennoch gibt es natürlich je nach Versicherungsgesellschaft doch immer mal wieder Probleme bei der Schadensregulierung.
(Die gibt es bei "normalen" Unfällen ja schon oft genug)

Soweit ich weiß werden die Abschleppkosten der ansässigen Firmen nicht übernommen und die sollen wohl recht happig sein. Vielleicht sollte man dann mal den ADAC rufen


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann nehmt doch nen Laguna, da ist wenigstens Platz drin oder gleich nen Espace.
> 
> ?



Der Laguna läuft aus und der Talisman steht in den Startlöchern. Der neue Espace ist absolut toll. Aber beide, Talisman und Espace sind "to much". Ich brauch ein Auto wo auch mal die Kleine reinkotzen kann. Talisman und Espace ist Luxussegment. Mir würde auch ein Dacia reichen. Aber ich bekomme für ähnliche Konditionen ja schon die Renaults. Da fällt die Entscheidung leicht. Der Kadjar ist ein umgelabelter Qashqai. Platz ist da, genau wie im Scenic, genug. Zumal wir keine weiteren Kinder bekommen werden.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. August 2015)

> Der Laguna läuft aus und der Talisman steht in den Startlöchern.



Wen der Laguna ausläuft dan bekommt man ihn ja noch günstiger


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2015)

Der Laguna is mir zu klein. Als Kombi vielleicht ok, aber eigentlich kein Auto für die junge Familie. Und der Preis ist ja auch sekundär. Mir ist der Platz wichtig und das es ein hohes Auto mit bequemen Einstieg und bequemer Verlademöglichkeit ist. Der Laguna ist ja eher Coupé, selbst als Kombi.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Genau so wird das eigentlich auch überall gesagt, wundert mich, daß Du das so gelernt hast. Wo denn?



Berufsschule, Handwerkskammer, Betrieb... eigentlich überall wird geraten die schlechteren Reifen auf die nicht angetriebene Achse zu ziehen. Nicht nur wegen der Lenkeingenschaft und der Traktion, sondern auch für ein gleichmässiges Abfahren. Sonst hat Opa Gustav irgendwann 20 Jahre alte Holzreifen an der Hinterachse, da bei seinem Fronttrieber die hinteren Reifen natürlich noch massig Profil hat. Darum zieht man auch jedes Jahr die hinteren Felgen nach vorne um umgekehrt um dieses zu vermeiden. 

Ich bleib dabei so wie ich es gelernt habe, die Reifen mit dem besseren Profil auf die angetriebene Achse. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Du hast merklich schlechtere Lenkeigenschaften bei Reifen mit 1,6mm ggü 7-8mm an der VA?



Selbstverständlich... keine Traktion bei Regen bis hin zu starkem Aquaplaning. Und die Chance ein loses Heck abzufangen ist zumindestens Theoretisch da, eine Vorderachse komplett ohne Grip kannst du nicht beeinflussen. Da bist du nur noch Passagier in deinem eigenen Fahrzeug.


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

Meine Sommerreifen sind bald glatt, die sind nächstes Jahr definitiv fällig.  Winterreifen haben gerade mal zwei mal die Straße gesehen, die reichen also noch.

Und das mit den schlechten Reifen runter von der Antriebsachse kenne ich auch noch.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. August 2015)

Felgen von vorne nach hinten tauschen geht aber nur wenn man dort auch die selbe et ist  ich habe vorne et25 und hinten et12


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. August 2015)

@Riverna
Wundert mich. Aber gut.
Was die Traktion oder Aquaplaning angeht: Dann war es zuviel Gas. 
Auch nagelneue Reifen drehen zumindest beim Anfahren oder in den unteren Gängen auf nasser Fahrbahn schnell mal durch, wenn man es übertreibt. (Da bist Du mit Allrad natürlich deutlich überlegen)
Dafür kann man ein untersteuerndes Fahrzeug mit beherztem Bremsen entweder wieder stabilisieren, oder zumindest soviel Geschwindigkeit abbauen, daß der Aufprall nicht mehr so schlimm ist.
Ein hinten komplett ausgebrochenes Fahrzeug kann nicht jeder wieder einfangen, nicht drauf gefasst, gerade nur eine Hand am Lenkrad, viel zu schnell, oder es scheitert am Platz, den Straßenverhältnissen, anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern usw.
Dann seitlich nahezu ungebremst irgendwo reinrauschen geht häufig nicht so glimpflich ab.

Warum werden denn dann selbst sportliche Autos inzwischen nicht mehr übersteuernd ausgelegt, wo doch der Fahrspaß bei gewolltem Auskeilen höher ist und es doch scheinbar soviel leichter zu beherrschen ist?
@Amon
Nicht runter von der Antriebsachse, sondern nach vorne. Aber nicht die schlechten Reifen, sondern die schlechteren. 

@ExciteLetsPlay
Ich auch nicht. Unterschiedliche Breite der Felgen und Reifen und andere ET.
Von daher brauche ich mir da keinen Kopf machen.
Tausche höchstens mal an der HA von links nach rechts auf der Felge. 

Aber geht alles, da habe ich schon die seltsamsten Dinge im Bekanntenkreis oder anderen Foren gehört, nachdem die ihr Auto aus der Werkstatt/vom Reifenhändler abgeholt haben.
Die breiteren Räder vorne drauf, gemischt über kreuz  oder jeweils auf einer Seite die gleichen Dimensionen.
Laufrichtungsgebundene falschrum usw.

Manche Werkstätte geben sich richtig Mühe, möglichst viel falsch zu machen.


----------



## keinnick (5. August 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Die besseren Reifen gehören auf die Hinterachse.



Das würde ich auch so machen. Mich interessiert allerdings, ob er tatsächlich nur 2 Winterreifen kaufen will,  weil er die 2 Stahlfelgen erwähnt hat.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Wundert mich. Aber gut.
> Was die Traktion oder Aquaplaning angeht: Dann war es zuviel Gas.
> Auch nagelneue Reifen drehen zumindest beim Anfahren oder in den unteren Gängen auf nasser Fahrbahn schnell mal durch, wenn man es übertreibt. (Da bist Du mit Allrad natürlich deutlich überlegen)
> ...



In welchem Zusammenhang steht Aquaplaning mit zuviel Gas geben? 
Wenn du an der Vorderachse null Grip hast, kannst du auch mit Bremsen, Gasgeben und hektischem Verhalten nichts mehr machen. Versuch doch mal im Winter zu schnell durch eine Kurve zu fahren... dann will ich sehen wie du beim kompletten Gripverlust noch irgendwas machst. 

Der Vergleich mit den sportlichen Fahrzeugen ist auch eher schlecht gewählt...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. August 2015)

Hier meine neueste Errungenschaft  W124 200E 100kW Baujahr 1993 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. August 2015)

In welchem Zusammenhang?
Indem man wohl vorher zu schnell war und/oder die Menge an Wasser auf der Straße unterschätzt hat.

Warum ist der Vergleich mit sportlichen Fahrzeugen oder gar Sportwagen schlecht gewählt? Wenn selbst dort Fahrwerke auf Untersteuern ausgelegt sind, ist das doch wohl der beste Beweis dafür, daß der 08/15-Standardfahrer damit besser zurecht kommt.

Das widerspricht doch dann eurer These, daß ein hinten ausbrechendes Fahrzeug besser wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen ist. 
(Heißt übrigens nicht, daß ich Untersteuern unbedingt toll finde. Aber das kann man mit geänderten Fahrwerkseinstellungen und anderen Stabis ja ändern, wie man lustig ist)

Was sollen denn dann bei Deinem Beispiel die besseren Reifen an der VA retten? Den Wagen wieder gerade ziehen, wenn das Heck in der Kurve rum kommt? 
So wie man bei Anhängerfahrten diesen mit Vollgas stabilisiert? 

Ich will Dich nicht überzeugen, aber seltsamerweise wird -  soweit mir bekannt - überall gesagt, daß die besseren Reifen an die HA gehören. Egal ob Führerschein, Ausbildung oder Meisterprüfung im Kfz-Bereich, Fahrsicherheitslehrgängen oder beim Fahrertraining.

Du wirst ja sicherlich auch schon gegoogelt haben.
Von daher wundert mich, daß man Euch das anders beigebracht hat.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2015)

Das Problem ist, das man halt vom 08/15 Fahrer ausgeht und da ist das auch korrekt.
Ich persönlich habe halt kein Problem damit wenn das Heck ein bisschen kommt, habe ich schon desöfteren gehabt und jedesmal abgefangen.
War teilweise durch quattro so gewollt, aber auch durch Eisglätte und Wasser schlagartig da.
Ich persönlich will halt lieber noch vernünftig lenken können, wenn mal was ist.


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

Ich verlass mich da lieber auf ESP und ASR und ABS als auf meine bescheidenes Fahrvermögen. Der Computer kann im Zweifel immer alles besser, als ich!


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2015)

Ohje, auf elektronische Helferlein verlassen.
Wenn du schnell in Kurve fährst, nützt dir das alles nichts.


----------



## taks (5. August 2015)

Ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich nur immer das Problem, dass bei Regen oder Schnee das Heck ausbricht (mit Allrad). 
Ging für mich aber auch recht leicht zum wieder einfangen und so ein guter Fahrer bin ich auch wieder nicht ^^


PS: Hab einen neuen Traumwagen gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2015)

Na dann auf und kaufen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. August 2015)

Ja, Skoda hat sich echt gemacht in den letzten Jahren.

Vom langweiligen Brot- und Butter-Auto zur ernsten hauseigenen Konkurrenz bei VW.

@riverna
Ein kleines Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC044cG6uT0

Zwar optisch nicht gerade der Knaller, aber dennoch ganz interessant:  Besserer Reifen - vorne oder hinten?



> Demnach ergeben die Verteilung von "Plus" und "Minus"       offensichtlich ein fast ausgewogenes Verhältnis. Zumindest könnte nun       der Autofahrer, bezogen auf seine persönlichen       Einsatzbedingungen und das Antriebskonzept seines Autos, selbst       eine Entscheidung treffen.






Sogar Michelin sagt, daß man scheinbar nicht pauschal sagen kann, welche Achse nun besser geeignet ist.

Der ADAC geht in seinem Fazit meint jedoch speziell auf kritische Fahrzustände ein und empfiehlt daher die Montage der besseren Reifen auf der HA (und macht nebenbei Werbung für seine Fahrsicherheitszentren  )

Aber ich gebe mich trotzdem geschlagen, pauschal zu sagen, daß die IMMER hinten drauf müssen, stimmt also scheinbar genausowenig, wie IMMMER auf die Vorderachse.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das man halt vom 08/15 Fahrer ausgeht und da ist das auch korrekt.
> Ich persönlich habe halt kein Problem damit wenn das Heck ein bisschen kommt, habe ich schon desöfteren gehabt und jedesmal abgefangen.
> War teilweise durch quattro so gewollt, aber auch durch Eisglätte und Wasser schlagartig da.
> Ich persönlich will halt lieber noch vernünftig lenken können, wenn mal was ist.



Ich glaube du überschätzt dich.
Woran erkennst du denn, dass du kein 08/15 Autofahrer bist ?
Und ein Konterschwung beim plötzlichen Ausweichen ist in keinster Weise vergleichbar mit einem langsam und leicht rutschendem Heck.


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ohje, auf elektronische Helferlein verlassen.
> Wenn du schnell in Kurve fährst, nützt dir das alles nichts.



Oh doch. In Lommel durfte ich mal bei dem Extremtest von sowas mitfahren: Gas durchdrücken und ab über den kurvigen "Waldweg": Mit ein bisschen Platz nach Rechts und Links war so jede Kurve fahrbar.
Ist schon pervers was das ESP noch raus holt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2015)

Wenn ich mit 80km/h durch eine Kurve und auf einmal mein Heck weg geht und mein Auto quer auf der Strasse steht, hat das nichts mit einem langsam und leicht rutschendem Heck zu tun.
Genau wegen so eines plötzlichen Ausweichens habe ich ein Auto in die Wiese und eins in die Leitplanke gelenkt.
Mit der Zeit lernt man dann, was man hätte besser machen können.

Und mit 08/15 Autofahrer meine ich Leute die ihr nicht regelmässig bewegen und in ihrem Leben vielleicht einmal in eine Gefahrensituation kommen.
Ausserdem kann man solche Gefahrensituationen üben, was ich auch mal wieder machen sollte.


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

Ich bin auch mal ca. 20 Meter aufem Dach/Seite durch den Straßengraben gerutscht. Hätte ich mal das ESP angehabt. Die Situation vor dem Crash hatte mich absolut überfordert. Keine Chance. Mit ESP wär einfach kurz die Leistung weggeblieben und ich hätte die Kurve geschafft. Und ich glaub. Ich war vor dem Unfall auch nur max. 70-90 Km/h schnell.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2015)

Wenn du ohne ESP schon nicht fahren kannst, dann solltest du auch lieber mit ESP langsam machen. Fahrkönnen wird nicht vom Auto generiert.


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

Genau aus diesem Grund schaltet ich ja das ESP auch nicht mehr aus.  Ich bin ein großer Fan des autonomen Fahrens. Und zumindest da ist ESP und die anderen elektronischen Helferlein ja ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Man muss sich wenig Gedanken um die Fahrsicherheit machen. Das regelt das Auto zum Glück.


----------



## Beam39 (5. August 2015)

Hab meine Kiste gestern zwecks Turborasseln abgegeben, heute die Diagnoseergebnisse bekommen: Beide Lader und 2 Magnetventile müssen neu, Rechnung beläuft sich auf gute 5000€ 

Geil war vor allem der "Meister" als mein Kumpel ihn auf die Problematik mit den Wastegates hingewiesen hat. Das Problem kenne er überhaupt nicht und wüsste auch nichts von der Problematik, wir haben uns angeguckt und einfach nur gegrinst 

Das Rasseln käme auch nicht von den Wastegates, sondern, O-Ton "Mehr von den Ladern selbst"


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

Fährst du nicht einen älteren BMW? Ist das Ding dann mit 5K nicht ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden?


----------



## dsdenni (5. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Fährst du nicht einen älteren BMW? Ist das Ding dann mit 5K nicht ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden?


Einen E92 335i fährt er 

Die "älteren" BMWs sind doch so gut wie alle Sauger


----------



## Beam39 (5. August 2015)

Spricht man bei einem Fahrzeug aus 07 und über 20k € Marktwert von wirtschaftlichem Totalschaden? Falls ja, dann ja 

Glaub du stehst noch aufm Schlauch und bist beim 5er. Fahre mittlerweile auch nen 335i e90.


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2015)

Ich musste googeln, was ein e90 ist. 335 nehm ich an, ist Dreier BMW mit 3,5 Liter Hubraum? Right? Die Nomenklatur bei BMW find ich immer recht kompliziert. 

Das Bild von deinem Avatar sah immer bissel nach älterem BMW aus. Deseegen dachte ich, 5000 € wäre ein Totalschaden.


----------



## dsdenni (5. August 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Spricht man bei einem Fahrzeug aus 07 und über 20k € Marktwert von wirtschaftlichem Totalschaden? Falls ja, dann ja
> 
> Glaub du stehst noch aufm Schlauch und bist beim 5er. Fahre mittlerweile auch nen 335i e90.


Ob die Lader wirklich so hinnüber sind das sie neu müssen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was kosten eig. Wastegates so? Sonst könnte man doch versuchen nur neue Wastegates zu verbauen


----------



## ASD_588 (5. August 2015)

> 335 nehm ich an, ist Dreier BMW mit 3,5 Liter Hubraum? Right? Die Nomenklatur bei BMW find ich immer recht kompliziert.


Früher3,5l R6 später v8 heute R6 3l.

Dafür musste ich schon etwas googeln.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. August 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hab meine Kiste gestern zwecks Turborasseln abgegeben, heute die Diagnoseergebnisse bekommen: Beide Lader und 2 Magnetventile müssen neu, Rechnung beläuft sich auf gute 5000€
> 
> Geil war vor allem der "Meister" als mein Kumpel ihn auf die Problematik mit den Wastegates hingewiesen hat. Das Problem kenne er überhaupt nicht und wüsste auch nichts von der Problematik, wir haben uns angeguckt und einfach nur gegrinst
> 
> Das Rasseln käme auch nicht von den Wastegates, sondern, O-Ton "Mehr von den Ladern selbst"



Party 
Wird aber von der Garantie abgedeckt, oder ?
Dass die Meister die meisten Probleme nicht kennen, kommt mir auch bekannt vor 
Oder es sind "Einzelfälle" 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Ob die Lader wirklich so hinnüber sind das sie neu müssen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was kosten eig. Wastegates so? Sonst könnte man doch versuchen nur neue Wastegates zu verbauen



Bei den N54 Turbos werden eigentlich immer gleich die Turbos getauscht.
Die Wastegates zu reparieren ist prinzipiell möglich, wird aber selten gemacht.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Früher3,5l R6 später v8 heute R6 3l.
> 
> Dafür musste ich schon etwas googeln.



Der 335i war schon immer ein aufgeladener 3l R6, entweder als Biturbo (N54) oder Twinscroll-Turbo (N55)


----------



## ASD_588 (5. August 2015)

> Der 335i war schon immer ein aufgeladener 3l R6, entweder als Biturbo (N54) oder Twinscroll-Turbo (N55)



Hatte den 5er mit dem 3 verwechselt...


----------



## Beam39 (5. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich musste googeln, was ein e90 ist. 335 nehm ich an, ist Dreier BMW mit 3,5 Liter Hubraum? Right? Die Nomenklatur bei BMW find ich immer recht kompliziert.



Wrong  335 = 3.0l



> Das Bild von deinem Avatar sah immer bissel nach älterem BMW aus.



Is ja auch nen (mein) alter e39 5er.



> Ob die Lader wirklich so hinnüber sind das sie neu müssen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was kosten eig. Wastegates so? Sonst könnte man doch versuchen nur neue Wastegates zu verbauen



Keine Vertragswerkstatt wird dir nen defektes Bauteil reparieren, die tauschen grundsätzlich alt gegen neu. Bei den Wastegates haben sie mal ne neue Software raufgemacht die die Wastegates anders angesteuert hat und so das Gerassel verschwand. Nur hatte man ne ziemlich beschissene Gasannahme nach dem Update und das Rasseln kam früher oder später wieder, was dann irgendwann so oder so im Ladertausch endete.

Und da die Lader im Verlaufe verändert wurden wodurch dem Gerassel ein Ende gesetzt wurde, ersetzt man sie einfach direkt neu bei dem Geräusch.

An sich sind die Wastegates reparabel, gibt in Regensburg nen Spezialisten. Der verbaut gleich verstärkte Mechanik und prüft den Turbo gleich auf Verschleiß. Kostet 550€ ohne Ein und -Ausbau. Aber das macht, wie gesagt, keine Vertragswerkstatt.



> Party
> Wird aber von der Garantie abgedeckt, oder ?
> Dass die Meister die meisten Probleme nicht kennen, kommt mir auch bekannt vor
> Oder es sind "Einzelfälle"



Garantie oder Gewährleistung, mir egal wer von den beiden übernimmt. BMW reicht den Kostenvoranschlag in erster Instanz bei der Garantieversicherung ein, sollten die sich quer stellen, melde ich dass dem Händler, sollte auch der sich quer stellen geh ich zum Anwalt und lasse gleich beide verklagen.

Das dumme is halt nur dass ich jetzt meine Kiste nicht hab weil die Turbos bereits ausgebaut sind, das heißt ich bin auf die Abwicklungszeit der Pappnasen angewiesen. Wenns im Worst-Case zum Anwalt geht, wirds richtig lustig.


----------



## Riverna (5. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> In welchem Zusammenhang?
> Indem man wohl vorher zu schnell war und/oder die Menge an Wasser auf der Straße unterschätzt hat.



Das sehe ich anders, es gibt auch sowas die Pfützen auf der Autobahn. Diese kommen auch bei 100km/h sehr schnell auf einen zu. Und ich würde nicht sagen das solche Pfützen sonderlich selten sind, die A3 zwischen Wiesbaden und Seligenstadt hat einige Stellen wo dies der Fall ist. Da merkt man dann schon einen Unterschied ob 2mm oder 7mm... zumindestens beim Almera und 100NX habe ich das sehr stark gemerkt. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am niedrigen Fahrzeugewicht von gerade mal knapp über einer Tonne. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Warum ist der Vergleich mit sportlichen Fahrzeugen oder gar Sportwagen schlecht gewählt? Wenn selbst dort Fahrwerke auf Untersteuern ausgelegt sind, ist das doch wohl der beste Beweis dafür, daß der 08/15-Standardfahrer damit besser zurecht kommt.



Ganz einfach, Autos die für die breite Masse sind (Golf, Focus usw) haben meist Frontantrieb, da kann man sie nicht wirklich Hecklastig machen, und Fahrzeuge mit Heckantrieb sind wie vor 20 Jahren. Lediglich ESP und die tausend kleinen Helfer machen das Auto kontrollierbarer. Absichtlich untersteuern tun diese auch nicht. Mercedes, BMW und Co habe ich immer als deutlich übersteuernd ausgelegt empfunden. Das war beim E30 eigentlich genau so wie beim E46 oder E92. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Was sollen denn dann bei Deinem Beispiel die besseren Reifen an der VA retten? Den Wagen wieder gerade ziehen, wenn das Heck in der Kurve rum kommt?
> So wie man bei Anhängerfahrten diesen mit Vollgas stabilisiert?



Ich sagte nicht das sie IMMER an die Vorderachse gehören, sondern auch die angetriebene Achse. Beim Fronttriebler um das untersteuern zu vermeiden, beim Hecktriebkler um das übersteuern zu vermeiden und beim Allrad ist es egal. Da darf man wie gesagt eh keine guten und schlechten Reifen fahren. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ich will Dich nicht überzeugen, aber seltsamerweise wird -  soweit mir bekannt - überall gesagt, daß die besseren Reifen an die HA gehören. Egal ob Führerschein, Ausbildung oder Meisterprüfung im Kfz-Bereich, Fahrsicherheitslehrgängen oder beim Fahrertraining.



Ich arbeite ja auch nicht erst seit gestern in dem Bereich, bisher war ich in drei Betrieben (zwei Freie und eine Markenwerkstatt) und bei jeder wurde das so gemacht. Einfach auch aus dem Grund um eben nicht irgendwann ewig alte Reifen an Bord zu haben. Handwerkskammer und Berufsschule inkl Lehrbücher haben dies bisher immer bestätigt.  



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Du wirst ja sicherlich auch schon gegoogelt haben.
> Von daher wundert mich, daß man Euch das anders beigebracht hat.



Hab auch schon bei Google geschaut, oft wird deine Aussage bestätigt, aber oft wird eben auch gesagt das diese Aussage falsch ist. Wie gesagt da gibt es kein richtig und kein falsch, die einen machen es so die anderen so. Ich persönlich finde das mit der angetrieben Achse besser, Begründung steht oben. Das können andere natürlich anders sehen, es gibt auch Vorteile wenn man sie nur auf die Hinterachse zieht. Wobei diese meiner Meinung nach geringer sind. Ich nehm auch niemandem übel wenn er es anders sieht  

Morgen bekommt der Subi nochmal die Spur eingestellt und einen Klimaservice dann ist er bereit für Reisbrennen. Die Scheinwerfer sind nun auch umlackiert, leider hab ich keine Bilder. Aber beim Reisbrennen wird sich bestimmt eine Gelegenheit ergeben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Absichtlich untersteuern tun diese auch nicht. Mercedes, BMW und Co habe ich immer als deutlich übersteuernd ausgelegt empfunden. Das war beim E30 eigentlich genau so wie beim E46 oder E92.



Da irrst du dich.
Die Autos sind alle neutral bis leicht untersteuernd ausgelegt.
Das siehst du alleine schon an den Sturzwerten an VA und HA.
Mein E92 müsste vorne um -0,4Grad und hinten > -1 Grad Sturz haben.
Würde man mit der 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung an beiden Achsen die selben Sturzwerten fahren, würde das Auto noch ganz anders einlenken und durch die Kurve fahren, jedoch mit deutlich mehr Drang Richtung übersteuern.
Und gerade bei mittelmotor-Fahrzeugen (z.B. Boxster/Cayman) wird zusätzlich die Lenkung entschärft, da das Auto sonst zu spitz einlenken würde.


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2015)

Eine Frage an die BMW Kenner. Ich schaue mir am Freitag einen 320D an. Automatik, Service etc ist alles auf dem neusten Stand. Bisher weiß ich noch nicht viel über das Auto. Baujahr glaube ich 07. 100000 runter. 
Gibt es bei dem Auto /Motor besondere Schwachstellen? Irgendetwas auf das ich achten muss?


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2015)

Also, scheint, nachdem es Anfangs gut aussah, doch ne lustige Geschichte zu werden.

BMW rief mich heute Morgen an, die Garantie übernehme bis auf 350€ den kompletten Laderwechsel, Magnetventile ersetzen sie nicht. 10 Minuten später neuer Anruf, Garantie übernimmt vorerst nichts da es wohl Vertragsunstimmigkeiten mit dem Händler gegeben haben soll.

Ich rufe daraufhin die Garantie an, Auskunft: "Sie müssen sich mit ihrem Händler in Verbindung setzen." - Gesagt, getan. Rufe den Händler an und frage was los seie, er sagt "Ja irgendwie hat wohl ein Stempel vom letzten Service gefehlt, deswegen zahlen die erstmal nichts. Wie kommst du überhaupt drauf dass die Turbolader kaputt sind, du bist den hier doch gefahren." <- lol, was ne Aussage. 

Ich hab ihm daraufhin gesagt dass BMW die Turbos bereits draussen hat und den Schaden festgestellt hat, er wollte daraufhin den Kostenvoranschlag. Ich habe ihm erneut das Angebot gemacht die 350€ zu übernehmen und er doch bitte die Reparaturfreigabe geben soll, wurde ignoriert.

3 Stunden später rufe ich an, was jetzt ist -> er warte auf ne Mail von der Garantie weil er ne Auftragsnummer brauch um das zu Widerrufen. Seit dem ruhe.

Habe jetzt am Montag nen Termin beim Anwalt, wenn er bis dahin nichts gebacken kriegt, dann überlass ich die Sache dem Anwalt.


----------



## Seabound (6. August 2015)

*********************! Sowas! Einfach nur *********************!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die BMW Kenner. Ich schaue mir am Freitag einen 320D an. Automatik, Service etc ist alles auf dem neusten Stand. Bisher weiß ich noch nicht viel über das Auto. Baujahr glaube ich 07. 100000 runter.
> Gibt es bei dem Auto /Motor besondere Schwachstellen? Irgendetwas auf das ich achten muss?



Link zum Inserat posten, falls vorhanden, dann kann ich mir ein genaueres Bild machen.
Dann auf alle Fälle die ViN bei BMW prüfen lassen.
Welchen Motor hat er ? Den 163 oder 177PS Diesel ?

@Beam, sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich


----------



## aloha84 (6. August 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Also, scheint, nachdem es Anfangs gut aussah, doch ne lustige Geschichte zu werden.
> 
> BMW rief mich heute Morgen an, die Garantie übernehme bis auf 350€ den kompletten Laderwechsel, Magnetventile ersetzen sie nicht. 10 Minuten später neuer Anruf, Garantie übernimmt vorerst nichts da es wohl Vertragsunstimmigkeiten mit dem Händler gegeben haben soll.
> 
> ...



Hab das jetzt nicht ganz mitbekommen, ist dein eigentlicher Händler/Verkäufer auch ein BMW-Partner....oder ist das ein normaler Gebrauchtwagenhändler?
Grundsätzlich brauchst du dir groß keine Köpfe machen, im ersten halben Jahr liegt die Beweislast beim Verkäufer......du musst allerdings IHM (Verkäufer) die Möglichkeit zu Nachbesserung einräumen.

Ein bisschen anders ist es, wenn du direkt beim Hersteller einen Gebrauchten holst, z.B.: jungen Stern, zertifizierter Opel etc. pp. --> dann kannst du einfach so, zu jedem Vertragshändler gehen und sagen "guckt mal --> Auto putt!".


----------



## Metalic (6. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Link zum Inserat posten, falls vorhanden, dann kann ich mir ein genaueres Bild machen.
> Dann auf alle Fälle die ViN bei BMW prüfen lassen.
> Welchen Motor hat er ? Den 163 oder 177PS Diesel ?
> 
> @Beam, sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich


Ein Inserat gibt es nicht. 
Ein Freund der Familie ist Autohändler und er hat mir den besorgt. Habe gestern nur kurz per Telefon erfahren was er mir dieses Mal mit bringt. 
Weiß wirklich noch nicht viel über den Wagen. Morgen kommt er erst. 
Die Vin Nummer kann ich dann nur bei BMW einsehen lassen denke ich mal. 
Wollte vorweg nur sicher gehen, dass ich kein Auto erwische das für seine Problemchen bekannt ist.


----------



## S754 (6. August 2015)

Gibt's hier auch Oldie-Liebhaber? (insbesondere Mercedes-Benz)


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die BMW Kenner. Ich schaue mir am Freitag einen 320D an. Automatik, Service etc ist alles auf dem neusten Stand. Bisher weiß ich noch nicht viel über das Auto. Baujahr glaube ich 07. 100000 runter.
> Gibt es bei dem Auto /Motor besondere Schwachstellen? Irgendetwas auf das ich achten muss?



Sind das nicht die Motoren, wo immer die Steuerketten reißen? 



Beam39 schrieb:


> Also, scheint, nachdem es Anfangs gut aussah, doch ne lustige Geschichte zu werden.
> 
> BMW rief mich heute Morgen an, die Garantie übernehme bis auf 350€ den  kompletten Laderwechsel, Magnetventile ersetzen sie nicht. 10 Minuten  später neuer Anruf, Garantie übernimmt vorerst nichts da es wohl  Vertragsunstimmigkeiten mit dem Händler gegeben haben soll.
> 
> ...


Welche Garantieversicherung ist das? Cargarantie?

Hattest du dein Serviceheft nicht nachgeguckt? Wenn ein Service wirklich nicht gemacht wurde, dann muss der Händler für den Schaden aufkommen. Er hat dir ja das schlecht gewartete Auto verkauft und hat zur Zeit die Beweißpflicht.

Hat BMW ein DSB? Wenn ja, dann können die bei BMW ja darüber den letzten Service abrufen, sofern einer gemacht wurde und der Vorbesitzer nicht nur die Anzeige zurückgestellt hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ein Inserat gibt es nicht.
> Ein Freund der Familie ist Autohändler und er hat mir den besorgt. Habe gestern nur kurz per Telefon erfahren was er mir dieses Mal mit bringt.
> Weiß wirklich noch nicht viel über den Wagen. Morgen kommt er erst.
> Die Vin Nummer kann ich dann nur bei BMW einsehen lassen denke ich mal.
> Wollte vorweg nur sicher gehen, dass ich kein Auto erwische das für seine Problemchen bekannt ist.



Ja, die kannst du nur bei BMW prüfen lassen, was du auch unbedingt machen lassen solltest.
Das Auto ist recht problemlos, vorallem mit dem N47 Motor (177PS).
Der hat zwar teilweise ein Steuerkettenproblem, das wird aber anstandslos von BMW behoben.
Dafür frisst der M47 (163PS) gerne Turbolader.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Motoren, wo immer die Steuerketten reißen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beim N47, ja.
Wie oben geschrieben, wird von BMW eine gelängte Steuerkette anstandslos behoben.
Das ist auch die einzige "Schwachstelle", ansonsten ist das für einen 4 Zylinder ein klasse Motor


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. August 2015)

Hat einer ne Idee wie ich schnell mal einen großen (10mm) und einen kleinen (6mm) schlauch miteinander verbinden kann so das es erstmal dicht ist, tape umwickeln, reinstecken nochmal tape drum war nicht ganz dicht ist immer luft durchgekommen. Aber ist jetzt nicht direkt am auto, also keine sorge, am auto würde ich das mit irgendnem fitting oder was es da gibt machen, aber das soll ja bloß jetzt schnell einmal halten...


----------



## Lee (6. August 2015)

Schrumpfschlauch+tape


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2015)

Den grossen Schlauch 4mal bisschen einschlitzen und dann eng mit Klebeband umwickeln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Idee wie ich schnell mal einen großen (10mm) und einen kleinen (6mm) schlauch miteinander verbinden kann so das es erstmal dicht ist, tape umwickeln, reinstecken nochmal tape drum war nicht ganz dicht ist immer luft durchgekommen. Aber ist jetzt nicht direkt am auto, also keine sorge, am auto würde ich das mit irgendnem fitting oder was es da gibt machen, aber das soll ja bloß jetzt schnell einmal halten...



Drehbank anwerfen, ein kleines Stück 10mm Material abschnieden und eine Seite auf 6mm abdrehen.  Dann nen 4-5mm Loch durchbohren. Dauert max 5 Minuten.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim N47, ja.
> Wie oben geschrieben, wird von BMW eine gelängte Steuerkette anstandslos behoben.
> Das ist auch die einzige "Schwachstelle", ansonsten ist das für einen 4 Zylinder ein klasse Motor


Der 320 von einem Arbeitskollegen hat grade alle seine Ventile durchgemöllert. Im Kopf steckt ein Ventil verkehrt rum drin, Kolben gebrochen, Kurbelwelle verbogen, Block kaputt.... Grund war eine gerissene Steuerkette bei 180000km. BMW hat nur gelacht als er nach Kulanz gefragt hat.  So viel dazu.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Drehbank anwerfen, ein kleines Stück 10mm Material abschnieden und eine Seite auf 6mm abdrehen.  Dann nen 4-5mm Loch durchbohren. Dauert max 5 Minuten.



Habe ich alles nicht. und sowas zu bestellen lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (6. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt nicht ganz mitbekommen, ist dein eigentlicher Händler/Verkäufer auch ein BMW-Partner....oder ist das ein normaler Gebrauchtwagenhändler?
> Grundsätzlich brauchst du dir groß keine Köpfe machen, im ersten halben Jahr liegt die Beweislast beim Verkäufer......du musst allerdings IHM (Verkäufer) die Möglichkeit zu Nachbesserung einräumen.
> 
> Ein bisschen anders ist es, wenn du direkt beim Hersteller einen Gebrauchten holst, z.B.: jungen Stern, zertifizierter Opel etc. pp. --> dann kannst du einfach so, zu jedem Vertragshändler gehen und sagen "guckt mal --> Auto putt!".



Ist lediglich ein normaler Gebrauchtwagenhändler. Ich mach mir auch überhaupt keinen Kopf, nur steht die Kiste jetzt still bis das alles geklärt ist, und wann das der Fall sein wird steht in den Sternen.

Das mit der Nachbesserung ist mir bekannt, ist allerdings schwierig wenn der Käufer weiter weg wohnt. Denn dann muss sich der Händler um die Abholung und die Zustellung kümmern, grade dafür gibts ja diese Garantieversicherung. Allerdings scheint der Händler irgendwas falsch gemacht zu haben, da erst akzeptiert und dann abgelehnt wurde, Aussage "Vertragsunstimmigkeiten". 

Nur frag ich mich wieso die Versicherung die Garantie genehmigt wenn irgendwas im Serviceheft fehlen sollte. Voraussetzung ist ja ein lückenloses Scheckheft das er dort einreichen muss. Das war aber auch nur die Aussage des Händlers, O-Ton "Ja wir haben beim letzten Service vergessen nen Stempel zu machen." Wenn dem so ist, würde ich als Händler den Käufer drum beten mir das Scheckheft zuzuschicken damit nachgestempelt werden kann und die Versicherung ruhe gibt, scheint er wohl nicht zu können/ wollen.

Zudem ist das Fahrzeug lückenlos Scheckheftgepflegt. Das riecht mir alles nach gebauter ********************* und der Händler versucht jetzt irgendwie was zu reissen.

Ich bin meiner Pflicht nachgegangen. Ich habe der Garantieversicherung und ihm den Bescheid gegeben, die Versicherung will für solche Fälle als erstes einen Kostenvoranschlag mit detaillierter Arbeitszeit etc. pp. Hab ich getan, dafür mussten aber die Turbos raus um sie zu prüfen (die Garantie besteht auch auf Bilder der defekten Bauteile), also kann der Händler auch nicht viel weiter tun.

Alles was mich nervt ist einfach die Dauer der ganzen Sache, das kann sich jetzt ewig hinziehen. Wiegesagt, wäre der Händler sich seiner Sache sicher und wüsste er bekommt das Geld von der Versicherung, dann würde er den Betrag erstmal vorstrecken damit er vor mir Ruhe hat. Aber anscheinend ist er sich nicht sicher, aber darauf kann ich keine Rücksicht nehmen und gehe deshalb zum Anwalt. Das wird jetzt alles nur noch teurer für ihn. Selber Schuld.



> Welche Garantieversicherung ist das? Cargarantie?
> 
> Hattest du dein Serviceheft nicht nachgeguckt? Wenn ein Service wirklich nicht gemacht wurde, dann muss der Händler für den Schaden aufkommen. Er hat dir ja das schlecht gewartete Auto verkauft und hat zur Zeit die Beweißpflicht.
> 
> Hat BMW ein DSB? Wenn ja, dann können die bei BMW ja darüber den letzten Service abrufen, sofern einer gemacht wurde und der Vorbesitzer nicht nur die Anzeige zurückgestellt hat.



Die nennt sich "Mapfre warranty". Das Fahrzeug hat keinerlei Servicestau, war auch die Aussage vom Meister, deshalb hat er auch einen Kulanzantrag gestellt.

Wiegesagt, wer mir den Schaden letzten Endes richtet is mir Schnuppe, einer von beiden muss es. Fakt ist dass ein Kostenvoranschlag erstellt worden ist auf dem die Defekte gelistet sind. Würde er das mit der Versicherung klären können würde ich freiwillig die 350€ übernehmen und er müsste lediglich die Magnetventile zahlen.

Ich hoffe einfach dass das erste Schreiben vom Anwalt Wirkung zeigt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der 320 von einem Arbeitskollegen hat grade alle seine Ventile durchgemöllert. Im Kopf steckt ein Ventil verkehrt rum drin, Kolben gebrochen, Kurbelwelle verbogen, Block kaputt.... Grund war eine gerissene Steuerkette bei 180000km. BMW hat nur gelacht als er nach Kulanz gefragt hat.  So viel dazu.



Anteilig wird immer übernommen, auch bei einer gerissenen Kette. Außer bestimmte Kriterien sind nicht erfüllt (Service muss immer bei BMW gemacht worden sein, etc.)
Außerdem ist das auch ein bischen die Schuld des Besitzers, vorallem wenn der auch KFZler ist, weil man eine defekte Steuerkette gar nicht überhören kann, so laut wie die rasselt.


----------



## dsdenni (6. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, die kannst du nur bei BMW prüfen lassen, was du auch unbedingt machen lassen solltest.
> Das Auto ist recht problemlos, vorallem mit dem N47 Motor (177PS).
> Der hat zwar teilweise ein Steuerkettenproblem, das wird aber anstandslos von BMW behoben.
> Dafür frisst der M47 (163PS) gerne Turbolader.
> ...


Was hält ihr eig. Von Serviceheften und deren Vollständigkeit? Lässt ihr immer absolut alles beim Händler damit das schön im Serviceheft landet oder lieber alles selbst und Geld sparen??


Die Sache mit dem N47: Wir brauchen wohl garnicht auf Kulanz hoffen... Haben nämlich immer selber Service gemacht.  hoffe mal die verdammte Kette wird nicht reißen. Rasseln ab 1.600  u/min tut se leider schon :/

Der 320d vom Nachbarn hat bei 230k km auch keine Lust mehr gehabt (Steuerkette gerissen) Block, Kopf und sogar die Getriebehalterung komplett im *****


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was hält ihr eig. Von Serviceheften und deren Vollständigkeit? Lässt ihr immer absolut alles beim Händler damit das schön im Serviceheft landet oder lieber alles selbst und Geld sparen??



Kommt auf's Fahrzeug an.
Ich lass bei meinem Hauptfahrzeug eigentlich alles beim Händler machen und bringe für Servicearbeiten die Teile/Materialien meistens selbst mit.
Bei meinem E36 werde ich in Zukunft alles selbst machen, der hat aber bislang auch ein lückenloses BMW Serviceheft.
Da lohnt es sich halt nicht mehr, mir dem zu BMW zu fahren.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem N47: Wir brauchen wohl garnicht auf Kulanz hoffen... Haben nämlich immer selber Service gemacht.  hoffe mal die verdammte Kette wird nicht reißen. Rasseln ab 1.600  u/min tut se leider schon :/



Kulanz wird es da auch nicht geben, aber momentan läuft ne "technische Aktion" oder so ähnlich 
Da wird entweder nur der Kettenspanner oder im "schlimmsten" Fall die Kette auch getauscht, kostenlos.
Da ist es auch egal, ob der Service immer bei BMW gemacht wurde oder woanders. Sowas ist nur bei einer Kulanzaktion wichtig.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Gibt's hier auch Oldie-Liebhaber? (insbesondere Mercedes-Benz)


Klar doch.
Ich war letztes Wochenende wieder mit meinem Dad bei den Classic Days von Schloss Dyck.
Unsere beiden Alten werden nächstes, respektive über nächstes Jahr offiziell Oldtimer während mein "neuerer" Schwede es mittlerweile auch schon in die AutoBild Klassik als potenziell interessanter Youngtimer schafft.
Benz sind das aber alle nicht. Pagode kann schließlich jeder und Flügeltürer sind doch ein bisschen kostspielig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Anteilig wird immer übernommen, auch bei einer gerissenen Kette. Außer bestimmte Kriterien sind nicht erfüllt (Service muss immer bei BMW gemacht worden sein, etc.)
> Außerdem ist das auch ein bischen die Schuld des Besitzers, vorallem wenn der auch KFZler ist, weil man eine defekte Steuerkette gar nicht überhören kann, so laut wie die rasselt.


Die ist einfach ohne Vorwarnung auf der Bahn abgerissen. Hat einmal laut gescheppert und das wars dann. 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem N47: Wir brauchen wohl garnicht auf Kulanz hoffen... Haben nämlich immer selber Service gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann mach die Kette doch einfach selber neu. Mehr wie 300€ an Teilen wird das wohl nicht sein, wenn die Kettenräder nicht neu müssen. Ist doch Schwachsinn auf einen Motorschaden zu warten, obwohl man es reparieren kann. Wenn die erst ab ist, hilft nur nen Tauschmotor.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann mach die Kette doch einfach selber neu. Mehr wie 300€ an Teilen wird das wohl nicht sein, wenn die Kettenräder nicht neu müssen. Ist doch Schwachsinn auf einen Motorschaden zu warten, obwohl man es reparieren kann. Wenn die erst ab ist, hilft nur nen Tauschmotor.



Der Motor muss raus um an die Kette zu kommen


----------



## dsdenni (7. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Motor muss raus um an die Kette zu kommen


Das ist ja das Problem
Einen Motorheber haben wir nicht und wahrscheinlich braucht man noch Spezialwerkzeug um den Motor auseinander zu nehmen^^


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. August 2015)

Soo Freunde, ich wieder  

(Ich rieche, das BadFrag gleich wieder "VERKAUFEN!!!!111einseinself!" ruft )

Ich war heute beim Amt, Kurzzeitkennzeichen besorgt, Montag gehts zum Tüv.
Wir mussten heute noch den rechten Scheinwerfer tauschen, da ging die Reichweitenverstellung nicht. Weiß jemand wie man die wieder einhängt? Die ist bei dem anderen anscheinend nur raus, ist aber ein rechtes Gefummel.
Joa, sonst würde ich vermutlich nächste Woche dann eben Motor und Getriebeöl machen lassen, sowie Wasser und Innenraumfilter.

Sonst sollte alles passen, nur das Radio trollt mich noch 
Code eingegeben, zeigt nur "PHONE" an, kein Radio, kein nix...
Ich vermute, da muss ich den Phone-Stecker am Radio abziehen und dann isolieren...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Motor muss raus um an die Kette zu kommen


WTF?  Bei so nem ollen lausigen 4 Ender Diesel kann man die Kette nicht im eingebauten Zustand tauschen? ...und ich dachte schon Daimler wär bei sowas schlimm... Bei uns müssen nur die richtig dicken Motoren raus zum Kettentausch. Alles ab V8 Biturbo.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem
> Einen Motorheber haben wir nicht und wahrscheinlich braucht man noch  Spezialwerkzeug um den Motor auseinander zu nehmen^^


Trotzdem ist es um ein vielfaches billiger bei BMW die Kette machen zu lassen, anstatt nen Tauschmotor kaufen zu müssen. Der kostet auf jeden Fall 10000€+.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> WTF?  Bei so nem ollen lausigen 4 Ender Diesel kann man die Kette nicht im eingebauten Zustand tauschen? ...und ich dachte schon Daimler wär bei sowas schlimm... Bei uns müssen nur die richtig dicken Motoren raus zum Kettentausch. Alles ab V8 Biturbo.



Die Kette sitzt hinten, deshalb 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es um ein vielfaches billiger bei BMW die Kette machen zu lassen, anstatt nen Tauschmotor kaufen zu müssen. Der kostet auf jeden Fall 10000€+.



Steuerkette tauschen kostet aufgrund der technischen Aktion bei BMW nix, deshalb -> machen lassen


----------



## Metalic (7. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Kette sitzt hinten, deshalb
> 
> 
> 
> Steuerkette tauschen kostet aufgrund der technischen Aktion bei BMW nix, deshalb -> machen lassen


Hast du zu dem Teil mit der Aktion etwas zum nachlesen? Oder muss ich zu BMW und einfach nachfragen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hast du zu dem Teil mit der Aktion etwas zum nachlesen? Oder muss ich zu BMW und einfach nachfragen?



Am besten bei BMW nachfragen.
Entweder beim Serviceparter oder bei der Kundenbetreuung anrufen


----------



## Verminaard (7. August 2015)

wuahhhh heute von 8:00-17:00 im Auto verbracht und Klimaanlage kaputt.
Danke W210 -.-


----------



## turbosnake (7. August 2015)

Sofern man fährt und Schiebedach und Fenster auf hat kann man das aushalten.


----------



## Verminaard (7. August 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sofern man fährt und Schiebedach und Fenster auf hat kann man das aushalten.



Wenn du einen Zweiten im Auto hast, der keinen Zugwind abkann und davon fast instant krank wird....

Und das mir als begeisterten Cabriofahrer.

Ich bin da fast eingegangen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Kette sitzt hinten, deshalb


Sitzt sie beim om651 auch und da kann man das auch in 3-4 Stunden durchziehen.  Man bricht sich zwar die Finger aber gehen tut es.



Verminaard schrieb:


> wuahhhh heute von 8:00-17:00 im Auto verbracht und Klimaanlage kaputt.
> Danke W210 -.-


Nur die Klima oder das Gebläse?


----------



## Ruptet (7. August 2015)

Bah...heute den erlösenden Anruf von Audi bekommen, keine Mängel - Pickerl bekommen 
Lohnt sich doch das wir das Auto seit nunmehr über 10 Jahre hegen und pflegen, jetzt wirds aber zeit wieder auf was neues/neueres umzusteigen.


----------



## Verminaard (7. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur die Klima oder das Gebläse?



Denke Klima. Kommt nur warme Luft.
Wenn ich die Eco Taste druecke aendert sich gar nix.
Wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht, muss man doch den Klimakompressor anlaufen/einkoppeln hoehren.

Schade irgendwie. Der Motor macht auf lange Strecken laune. Ist ein 270 Diesel mit Automatik.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. August 2015)

Ab zu Daimler, die bekommen das schon wieder hin. Wenn das Gebläse nicht funktioniert hätte, dann würde ich spontan sagen Gebläseregler, die geben bei richtig warmen Wetter schonmal auf.


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Krasser Scheiß!

Bei uns im Wohngebiet haben Sie heute Nacht 2 BMW geklaut. Schwiegervater hat grad angerufen. Der eine ist der 3er Touring von der Familie, die das Haus schräg gegenüber von uns hat. Was der andere für ein BMW ist, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Krasser Scheiß!
> 
> Bei uns im Wohngebiet haben Sie heute Nacht 2 BMW geklaut. Schwiegervater hat grad angerufen. Der eine ist der 3er Touring von der Familie, die das Haus schräg gegenüber von uns hat. Was der andere für ein BMW ist, weiß ich noch nicht.



Im Moment ist es wirklich schlimm.
Lese in Foren auch ständig von geklauten Fahrzeugen.
Zum Glück steht meiner in einer Einzelgarage.


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Vor allem, wir wohnen hier voll auf dem Land. Zwei Straßen weiter wohnt ein hessischer Spitzenpolitiker. Die Polizei fährt hier ständig Streife. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sowas hier passiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bei uns im Wohngebiet haben Sie heute Nacht 2 BMW geklaut.





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es wirklich schlimm.


Und das wundert euch???   Die grenzen nach polen und tschechien sind offen (da kann man rum  streiten wie man will, die fahrzeuge gehen halt meist in die richtung)  und dann hatten die vieleicht noch keyless go. Ich mein, ich als dieb  würde mir da auch sagen" Scheiß... ich brauch die karren zwar nicht,  aber man kann se ja mal mit nehmen weil`s so einfach ist."


Seabound schrieb:


> Vor allem, wir wohnen hier voll auf dem Land.


Da ist es doch gerade schön. Weit und breit keiner der was sieht oder sagt. (und in neubaugebieten gleich garnicht)


> Zwei Straßen weiter wohnt ein hessischer Spitzenpolitiker.


Zettel ans eigene auto machen mit dessen adresse und was er fährt mit der bitte doch dessen wagen zu klauen.  Schließlich haben wir die aktuelle situation der politik zu verdanken. 


> Die Polizei fährt hier ständig Streife. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sowas hier passiert.


Wenn der dieb einfach ganz normal davon fährt, erregt das keine aufmerksamkeit. Von daher können die streife fahren wie sie wollen, da sie den dieb als solchen nicht erkennen. (wie auch)


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Der hessische Spitzenpolitiker hat wohl kein eigenes Auto, sondern einen Dienstwagen. Wenn die das Ding klauen, triffts nur den Steuerzahler...


----------



## fatlace (8. August 2015)

kleiner schnappschuss von gerade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Klar doch.
> Ich war letztes Wochenende wieder mit meinem Dad bei den Classic Days von Schloss Dyck.
> Unsere beiden Alten werden nächstes, respektive über nächstes Jahr offiziell Oldtimer während mein "neuerer" Schwede es mittlerweile auch schon in die AutoBild Klassik als potenziell interessanter Youngtimer schafft.
> Benz sind das aber alle nicht. Pagode kann schließlich jeder und Flügeltürer sind doch ein bisschen kostspielig.


Hmm, ok. Schade


----------



## taks (8. August 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> kleiner schnappschuss von gerade
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Je mehr ich die Felgen sehe, desto besser gefallen sie mir ^^


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Übrigens, der zweite geklaute BMW war wohl ein x-5


----------



## -sori- (8. August 2015)

Wenn wir bei BMW sind: vorhin war ein neuer 7er, ungetarnt auf der Autobahn zwischen Wien und Linz(?). Sieht mMn viel besser aus als auf den Bildern!


----------



## dsdenni (8. August 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> kleiner schnappschuss von gerade
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


A wet pic? [emoji57] [emoji57] [emoji57] 

Sehr schön!


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Grad auf Eurosport 2 Werbung für den neuen Kia Sorento gesehen. Das Auto sieht ja wirklich fantastisch aus! Echt top! So würde mir SUV gefallen.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. August 2015)

Fürn Koreaner schaut er ganz schön bullig aus, er erinnert mich an den alten q7.


----------



## Seabound (8. August 2015)

Ja. Durchaus gelungen!


----------



## Metalic (8. August 2015)

Brauche für den 3er demnächst Felgen. Sind die die Standart BMW Dinger drauf und die sind nicht wirklich nach meinem Geschmack. Nun sollen da 18 Zoll Puschen mit passenden Felgen drauf. Wo kaufe ich die am besten? Gibt es Händler die empfehlenswert sind? Welche Hersteller sollte ich mir anschauen und bei welchen ganz schnell das Weite suchen? Wie viel Geld sollte man in die Hand nehmen? Fragen über Fragen...  Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Brauche für den 3er demnächst Felgen. Sind die die Standart BMW Dinger drauf und die sind nicht wirklich nach meinem Geschmack. Nun sollen da 18 Zoll Puschen mit passenden Felgen drauf. Wo kaufe ich die am besten? Gibt es Händler die empfehlenswert sind? Welche Hersteller sollte ich mir anschauen und bei welchen ganz schnell das Weite suchen? Wie viel Geld sollte man in die Hand nehmen? Fragen über Fragen...  Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich



Hast du das Auto gekauft ?
Für Infos zu Felgen und allem anderen Kram: E90-Forum


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. August 2015)

Für BMW schau einfach bei Z-Performance, die haben viele schöne Felgen im Angebot.


----------



## Metalic (8. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hast du das Auto gekauft ?
> Für Infos zu Felgen und allem anderen Kram: E90-Forum



Ja habs gekauft. Geht jetzt aber nochmal zum Lackierer um Motorhaube und Stoßstange neu zu machen wegen paar Macken.
Bin ganz zufrieden. Hatte zwar auf etwas mehr Austattung gehofft, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin brauch ich den meisten Kram gar nicht. Hatte im Audi so viel Spielkram, auf das Meiste kann ich verzichten. 
Paar Dinge waren mir wichtig. Automatik, nicht mehr als 120.000 runter, bloß kein Silber, keine Bastelbude und das alles "schier" ist.

Paar Dinge werden jetzt noch geändert. Felgen, Reifen, eventuell was an den Lautsprechern machen. Hoffe mal da gibt es etwas Richtung "Plug and Play". Für den Audi gabs schöne Sets von Eton.
Und Freisprecheinrichtung muss ich mich nochmal schlau machen was der Spaß so kostet. Rechne aber mit dem Schlimmsten.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für BMW schau einfach bei Z-Performance, die haben viele schöne Felgen im Angebot.



Danke dir, ich schau mal rein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ja habs gekauft. Geht jetzt aber nochmal zum Lackierer um Motorhaube und Stoßstange neu zu machen wegen paar Macken.
> Bin ganz zufrieden. Hatte zwar auf etwas mehr Austattung gehofft, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin brauch ich den meisten Kram gar nicht. Hatte im Audi so viel Spielkram, auf das Meiste kann ich verzichten.
> Paar Dinge waren mir wichtig. Automatik, nicht mehr als 120.000 runter, bloß kein Silber, keine Bastelbude und das alles "schier" ist.
> 
> ...



Bilder  !
Und Ausstattung auch einmal 
Kannst du hier nachgucken -> BMW Baureihenarchiv · BMW Vehicle Identification Number Decoder · bmwarchiv.de
Für's Soundsystem nachrüsten gibt's ein paar Möglichkeiten, ebenso für die FSE.
Aber das kann man alles gut im von mir genannten Forum nachlesen.


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2015)

Reisbrennen 2015 war echt gut, leider waren ein haufen Civic Fahrer die ihren Motor stundenlang in den Begrenzer geballert haben. Aber leider haben es die Motoren alle überlegt... schade. Wir haben auch das eine oder andere mal den Begrenzer ertönen lassen, jedoch mit gutem Grund. Der Skyline ist beim Freien Training mitgefahren und hat sogar einen gemachten R34 GTR von High Import Performance auf der Geraden stehen lassen. Insgesamt war der R34 jedoch schneller, da der Besitzer vom Skyline noch zu unerfahren ist. Der Subi und der MR2 waren beide auf dem Prüfstand und haben gute und sehr gute Ergebnisse erzieht. Ein rund um gutes Wochenende... Schäden gab es leider auch. Der S13 hat einen Turboschaden und der Subi in der Front zwei Kratzer wegen Feindkontakt.

Eigentlich sollte der Subi auch die ersten Kilometer auf dem Track zurück legen, jedoch waren die Fahrwerkseinstellungen etwas zu weich. So haben die Reifen in extremen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten minimal geschliffen, das Risiko wollten wir nicht eingehen. Somit muss er noch etwas warten... die Wetterbedingungen waren mit 38°c Lufttemperatur und deutlich über 50°c Asphalttemperatur unglaublich anstrengend für Mensch und Maschine.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. August 2015)

Meinst den roten r34 aus leipzig?  habe den Sky aufm Track gesehen, mein Kumpel ist auch mit seinem Sky gefahren, aber klasse extreme. Silberner bnr32, hatten aber deutliche Probleme mit der Öltemperatur.


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2015)

Ja ich meine den roten R34 von Daniel Sky aus Leipzig.


----------



## Joselman (10. August 2015)

Heute das erste Mal einen BMW I3 in live gesehen. Wurde der Designer schon entlassen? Was für eine hässliche Kiste!


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2015)

Hauptsache Elektro. Der i8 sieht live auch ziemlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## Zoon (10. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber leider haben es die Motoren alle überlebt... schade.



Ist halt der "Nachteil" beim Japancarmeeting.  Die Motoren insbesondere Honda kannst sonstwie Quälen unter irdischen Bedingungen gehen die nicht kaputt 

Aber je öfter ich Bilder von deinem Impreza sehe desto mehr gefällt er mir ... eben mal was anderes als der31321ste im Colin McRae Look.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viele bilder habe ich nicht gemacht, trotzdem mal 3 reingemacht.


----------



## Beam39 (10. August 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal einen BMW I3 in live gesehen. Wurde der Designer schon entlassen? Was für eine hässliche Kiste!



Der neue Smart sieht nicht nicer aus  Aber fahr den i3 mal, der Bock macht Laune!!!


----------



## Ruptet (10. August 2015)

Ich durfte heute beide Design-Wunder bewundern 
Den i3 find ich prsönlich schon alles andere als schön, aber der Smart ... der reiht sich noch ne Liga höher ein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. August 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Der neue Smart sieht nicht nicer aus  Aber fahr den i3 mal, der Bock macht Laune!!!




Das war hoffentlich ein Scherz oder?


----------



## dsdenni (10. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war hoffentlich ein Scherz oder?


Naja vielleicht meint er damit das der sofort 100% Leistung abrufen kann  

Ist ja schon ein Vorteil bei den Elektroautos


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2015)

Alle Elektroautos, die ich gefahren bin, machen Laune. Das geilste "Auto" (eigentlich Quad) was ich jeh gefahren bin war der Renault Twizy. Und das mein ich im Bezug auf Elektro- und Benzinautos. Zumindest im Sommer gehts nicht besser. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da vielleicht noch ein caterham super seven oder ein Westfiel Turbo ran kommt.


----------



## -sori- (10. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Alle Elektroautos, die ich gefahren bin, machen Laune. Das geilste "Auto" (eigentlich Quad) was ich jeh gefahren bin war der Renault Twizy. Und das mein ich im Bezug auf Elektro- und Benzinautos. Zumindest im Sommer gehts nicht besser. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da vielleicht noch ein caterham super seven oder ein Westfiel Turbo ran kommt.


Mit 250 km Batterie und "Chiptuning", rechtem Sitz und etwas weniger Gewicht dürfte er noch viel mehr Spass machen - mit Seitenscheiben und Abdichtungen sogar im Winter. [emoji6]


----------



## dsdenni (10. August 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Mit 250 km Batterie und "Chiptuning", rechtem Sitz und etwas weniger Gewicht dürfte er noch viel mehr Spass machen - mit Seitenscheiben und Abdichtungen sogar im Winter. [emoji6]


Wie soll da rein rechter Sitz reinpassen


----------



## -sori- (10. August 2015)

geht wirklich - laut Twizy/Vectrix Forum mit denen vom Mitsubishi Colt und eines Mazda MX-5 NA z. b. [emoji6]


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2015)

Das Ding ist einfach super für die Innenstadt im Sommer. Da bekommst du das grinsen nicht mehr ausem Gesicht. Klein, wendig und gefühlt pfeilschnell. Und jede Menge Wind und Fliegen im Gesicht :0) Hat was von nem Kart.


----------



## turbosnake (10. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hauptsache Elektro. Der i8 sieht live auch ziemlich bescheiden aus.



So hässlich finde ich den nicht.  Ein A2 sieht auch ungewöhnlich aus. 
Aber beide sind deutlich hübscher als der Mitsubishi i,  der ist übrigens im Original kein E Auto.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Reisbrennen 2015 war echt gut, leider waren ein haufen Civic Fahrer die ihren Motor stundenlang in den Begrenzer geballert haben. Aber leider haben es die Motoren alle überlegt... schade. Wir haben auch das eine oder andere mal den Begrenzer ertönen lassen, jedoch mit gutem Grund. Der Skyline ist beim Freien Training mitgefahren und hat sogar einen gemachten R34 GTR von High Import Performance auf der Geraden stehen lassen. Insgesamt war der R34 jedoch schneller, da der Besitzer vom Skyline noch zu unerfahren ist. Der Subi und der MR2 waren beide auf dem Prüfstand und haben gute und sehr gute Ergebnisse erzieht. Ein rund um gutes Wochenende... Schäden gab es leider auch. Der S13 hat einen Turboschaden und der Subi in der Front zwei Kratzer wegen Feindkontakt.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte der Subi auch die ersten Kilometer auf dem Track zurück legen, jedoch waren die Fahrwerkseinstellungen etwas zu weich. So haben die Reifen in extremen Kurvengeschwindigkeiten minimal geschliffen, das Risiko wollten wir nicht eingehen. Somit muss er noch etwas warten... die Wetterbedingungen waren mit 38°c Lufttemperatur und deutlich über 50°c Asphalttemperatur unglaublich anstrengend für Mensch und Maschine.



Ist der Skyline von deinem Kumpel ein R32/33 in so einem silber/blau mit AB Kennzeichen?


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2015)

Mir gefällt der i8 nicht so. Irgendwie überzeichnet. Wie aus nem Comic oder so und dann die schmalen Reifchen. Auch wenn der i8 ja kein reines E-Auto ist, finde ich da einen Tesla Model-S wesentlich gefälliger.


----------



## Beam39 (10. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war hoffentlich ein Scherz oder?



Ne, wieso? Ich weiß, du nimmst jetzt die querdynamischen Aspekte und versuchst sie dem Fahrzeug anzumaßen, aber das is gar nich sein Job. Er is klein, wendig und die Leistungsentfaltung macht einfach mega Bock. Halt nen Fahrzeug zum "umherblödeln".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2015)

Der i3 geht querdynamisch (und auch längsdynamisch) wesentlich besser als er aussieht


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2015)

Häh, wieso isn der Beam gesperrt? o_O

Der is doch immer so nett... 

EdIT: Haha, grad gesehen, das Megane-Train Video, dass ich die Tage gepostet hatte, mit dem BMW-Crash hats bei Autobild.de auf Platz 1 der Autobild Fail-Videos geschafft, als Win der Woche :0)

Top 10 Epic Car Fails: Extrem dumm gelaufen KW 32 - autobild.de

Auch nicht schlecht ist die Nummer 7 mit der Corvette, die auf der NOS heftig crashed, weil ein Rad den Sittich macht. High Quality Cars!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist der Skyline von deinem Kumpel ein R32/33 in so einem silber/blau mit AB Kennzeichen?



Ja, das ist er


----------



## Riverna (11. August 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ist halt der "Nachteil" beim Japancarmeeting. Die Motoren insbesondere Honda kannst sonstwie Quälen unter irdischen Bedingungen gehen die nicht kaputt



Je kleiner das Hirn des Besitzers, desto stabiler der Motor... aber ein Integra Motor scheint in die Luft gegangen zu sein. Der Kerl war aber auch ziemlich penetrant...



Zoon schrieb:


> Aber je öfter ich Bilder von deinem Impreza sehe desto mehr gefällt er mir ... eben mal was anderes als der31321ste im Colin McRae Look.



Danke... viele meckern aber er wäre zu tief für ein Rallyfahrzeug und meckern als rum. Aber mir ist das herzlich egal... ich find die Bock hohen Koffer mit immer den selben Aufklebern auch nicht besonders spannend. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist der Skyline von deinem Kumpel ein R32/33 in so einem silber/blau mit AB Kennzeichen?



R33 GTST in einem ziemlich hellen grün. Aber denke wir reden vom gleichen, haste ihn gesehen? Und ja... er war insgesamt ziemlich langsam auf der Strecke, ausser auf der Graden. 
Nächstes Jahr geh ich mit dem Subi, er mit dem Skyline auf den Track. Für die kleinste Klasse bauen wir uns noch einen 100NX GTi auf. Der Subi und der Skyline müssen leider in die Pro Street Klasse... der NX wird dann in der Streetklasse bis 200PS eingesetzt werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Häh, wieso isn der Beam gesperrt? o_O
> 
> Der is doch immer so nett...



Das verstehe ich nun aber auch nicht 
Hat sich einer der Admins/Mods verklickt  ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. August 2015)

Ach komm schon, wenn schon denn schon, also klasse extreme is doch minimum


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> R33 GTST in einem ziemlich hellen grün. Aber denke wir reden vom gleichen, haste ihn gesehen? Und ja... er war insgesamt ziemlich langsam auf der Strecke, ausser auf der Graden.
> Nächstes Jahr geh ich mit dem Subi, er mit dem Skyline auf den Track. Für die kleinste Klasse bauen wir uns noch einen 100NX GTi auf. Der Subi und der Skyline müssen leider in die Pro Street Klasse... der NX wird dann in der Streetklasse bis 200PS eingesetzt werden.



Letzte Woche, aus Heusenstamm raus Richtung A3.


----------



## Iconoclast (11. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nun aber auch nicht
> Hat sich einer der Admins/Mods verklickt  ?



Wahrscheinlich in einem anderen Thread wieder neben der Spur gewesen. Habe ich schon ein paar mal gesehen.


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2015)

Schade...


----------



## Riverna (11. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, wenn schon denn schon, also klasse extreme is doch minimum



Wieso fährst du mit deiner Gurke nicht bei Extreme mit?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche, aus Heusenstamm raus Richtung A3.



Heustenstamm wohnt er.


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, wenn schon denn schon, also klasse extreme is doch minimum



Den Sinn von Klassen, in denen man Fahrzeuge innerhalb dieser Klassen vergleicht, hast Du verstanden? Aber ich versteh schon. Alles was nicht "extreme" oder "12 GHz aus dem Mediamarkt Prospekt" ist kann natürlich nix sein. Warum fährst Du eigentlich keinen Koenigsegg? Das wäre IMHO Minimum.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. August 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich in einem anderen Thread wieder neben der Spur gewesen. Habe ich schon ein paar mal gesehen.


Die Regeln wurden letztens auch abgeändert, deshalb reicht nun ein persönlicher Angriff für eine kurze Sperre aus, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 

@Riverna Kaufst du dir dann wieder einen oder hast du noch genug 100NX in der Halle stehen?


----------



## Riverna (11. August 2015)

Wir kaufen und noch einen 100NX, hab zwar noch meinen roten NX in der Halle stehen... aber den will ich ja demnächst aufbauen um ihn irgendwann statt dem Almera zu fahren. Ersatzteile habe ich aber noch massenhaft rumliegen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. August 2015)

Mach ich nächstes Jahr, kommt fetter ebay turbo drauf, gleich 2,5 bar ladedruck und noch ein Elektromotor weil hybrid gerade in ist


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2015)

So wirds laufen...


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2015)

Dann doch gleich nen Elektrolader, da schlägt man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


----------



## Kusanar (12. August 2015)

Nicht vergessen die Rückbank auszubauen, die Türpanele müssen auch weg. Alles zuviel Gewicht...


----------



## aloha84 (12. August 2015)

Sooo morgen habe ich meinen ersten Werkstatttermin mit meinem "Neuen".
Das einzig "Gute" ist.....es ist mehr oder weniger eine Kleinigkeit.
Auf Polterstrecken habe ich aus Richtung Heckklappe ein Quietschen/Knarzen, jedoch sehr selten......daraufhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Spaltmaß rechts größer ist als links.
Jetzt war ich vorhin bei meiner alten Hauswerkstatt, um mal gucken zu lassen....kostet ja nix.
Kommentar vom Mechaniker: "Diese Heckklappe wurde neu justiert, oder besser sie wurde "halb justiert", etwa der "Justierer" war betrunken oder er hat seine Arbeit nicht bis zum Ende durchgeführt."
Bei zwei Schrauben von  den vieren lassen sich sogar die Unterlegscheiben drehen bzw. bewegen.

Jetzt habe ich für morgen einen Termin beim Verkäufer, er stellt sich auch nicht quer oder sonstwas.
 Hat "sorry" gesagt, und meinte sie hätten das vermutlich einfach übersehen (ich beim Kauf ja ebenfalls), und das wird morgen gemacht!

Dropsdem ärgerlich .....vor allem weil der Rest passt, also kein poltern knarzen etc.


----------



## taks (12. August 2015)

Unfallwagen?


----------



## aloha84 (12. August 2015)

Als unfallfrei gekauft, und auch sonst eher nicht, meinte auch mein Mechaniker.
Seine Theorie, Auto vom Band gekommen, irgend ein quietschen o.ä. gehabt und dann halt einfach falsch justiert.
Das war mal ein Werkswagen von Opel, der dann als jahreswagen an den Opelhändler verkauft wurde.......wäre schon dreist, wenn das Werk --> den Händler bescheißt.

Übrigens hab ich bei uns unten auf dem Parkplatz mal ein bisschen rumgeschaut, Herstellerübergreifend muss ich feststellen, dass da so gut wie bei jedem etwas zu finden und zu sehen ist.
(Sind Neuwagen, für Neuzulassung usw.)
Vor 2 Monaten hatte ich auch leihweise einen enuen A4 Variant Quattro, Tür vorne rechts und hinten links "schief".


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. August 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht meint er damit das der sofort 100% Leistung abrufen kann
> 
> Ist ja schon ein Vorteil bei den Elektroautos



So wäre es vielleicht wenn es die Physik nicht gäbe. Aber da es sie gibt hat der E-Motor vom Start weg 100% des Drehmoments und eben nicht der Leistung, denn dazu gehört noch die Drehzahl.

Im übrigen finde ich es schon arg grenzwertig das man freudig seinen i3 abholt und dann schockiert im Fahrzeugschein feststellt das die Gurke nur 75 kW hat. Der Prospektwert bezieht sich sozusagen auf die "overclocking Leistung" die die Kiste für ein paar Sekunden bringt.


----------



## Mosed (12. August 2015)

Also auf der Homepage stehen in den technischen Daten Spitzenleistung und Nennleistung direkt untereinander und es ist somit sofort ersichtlich.
Keine Ahnung wie das im Prospekt steht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2015)

...und wenn dann der Motor und die Leistungselektronik gut durchgewärmt sind nach 5km flotter Fahrweise, dann geht es nicht mal mehr mit 75kw vorran... Super Technik mit den Elektroautos.

"Sie haben 400 PS mit ihrem Elektroauto!"
"Wie lange kann ich diese denn abrufen?"
"3-5km, danach müssen sie erst min. 5 km kaltfahren!!!"
"Wieviel PS habe ich, wärend des Kaltfahrens?"
"Öhm ja, öhm... ...sie können sich grade noch so vor dem 40 Tonner halten, ohne das der das Hupen anfängt..."


So lange man nicht den ganzen Akku bei maximaler Leistung abrufen kann, sind wir noch SEHR weit von Serienreife entfernt...


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2015)

Als wie wenn jemand die Spitzenleistung von seinem Benziner konsequent durchgehend "abrufen" würde, bis der Tank alle ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2015)

Aber mehr als 5 Kilometer am Stück auf jeden Fall.

Fahr erstmal ein paar Elektroautos, dann weist du was ich meine... ...vorrausgesetzt du schaffst es sportlich zu fahren...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. August 2015)

Heute erst mal die Stage 1 98Oktan Map auf's Auto gespielt.
Unglaublich wie viel das schon bringt, das hätte ich nicht gedacht 
Hab leider noch keine Performance/Driftbox um die 100-200 Zeit zu messen.


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2015)

Meine Frau und ich sind uns uneins. Platin Grau oder Titanium Grau?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich tendiere zu Titanium (das Dunklere). Sieht man die Plastikanbauten nicht so... 

Ansonsten bin ich mal auf das LED Licht gespannt.


----------



## Ruptet (12. August 2015)

Der dunkle sieht mir zu sehr aus einem Guss aus, beim Grauen gibt das schwarze einen schönen Kontrast.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2015)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Dass unterschiedliche Oberflächen gleich aussehen erreicht man eh nicht. Stattdessen hat man dann einen undefinierten Übergang von einem "Schwarz" ins Andere. Damm lieber einen klaren Kontrast.


----------



## Seabound (12. August 2015)

Hmmm, decisions decisions. 

Ich würde Arktis Weiß nehmen. Aber von Renault aus muss halt ein Metallic-Lack sein. Aber auf Cappuccion, Dünen Beige Black Pearl Schwarz steh ich nicht so. Deswegen wirds wohl halt was Graues. Meine Frau will wohl Titanium. Also wirds dann das vermutlich auch. 

Alles was zur Verfügung steht, an Metallic von links nach rechts:

Cappuccino, Perlmut Weiß, Dezir Rot, Platinum Grau, Dünen Beige, Black Pearl Schwarz, Titanium Grau, Kosmos Blau. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (12. August 2015)

Blau oder Rot, sonst Weiß. 
G


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2015)

Rot - damit kann man an der Eisdiele punkten !


----------



## tsd560ti (13. August 2015)

Wird wohl eher das Kindertaxi...

Ich finde blau oder rot ebenfalls recht gefällig. Das rot passt besser aber blau finde ich persönlich schöner.


----------



## Ruptet (13. August 2015)

Rot Schwarz ist halt immer ne gute Kombination, aber Blau gefällt mir persönlich auch sehr gut.


----------



## s-icon (13. August 2015)

Bei uns ist eine Autobestellung beim Hersteller einfach untergegangen, wusste nicht dass sowas möglich ist:O


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2015)

Das kann halt mal passieren, wenn ihr so viel bestellt xD Die haben bestimmt schon einen eigenen Aktenschrank nur für euch xD

Bei uns wird jetzt vor der Tür gebaut. Abgesehen von Baulärm findet man auch noch kaum einen Parkplatz, weil einfach mal Parkplätze für ca. 100 Autos gesperrt sind Oo Parken vor der Wohnung zum Entladen geht auch nicht, da ist Baustelle. Und das alles nur, um mehr Grünfläche zu schaffen oder so. So ganz hab ich das Konzept noch nicht verstanden, aber es wird auf jeden Fall kostenpflichtige Parkplätze für Anwohner geben. 23,50€ pro Monat.

Potsdam scheint wohl Geld zu brauchen, in der Innenstadt zahlt man 50 Cent pro 20 Minuten Parkzeit.


----------



## Joungmerlin (13. August 2015)

23,50€ im Monat für nen Anwohnerparkausweis?? WTF...
Das Zahl ich bei mir im Ort für's ganze Jahr.


----------



## blautemple (13. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber mehr als 5 Kilometer am Stück auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Fahr erstmal ein paar Elektroautos, dann weist du was ich meine... ...vorrausgesetzt du schaffst es sportlich zu fahren...



Oh man. Da hat jemand das Konzept von nem i3 mal so gar nicht verstanden. Aber bitte, wenn du "sportlich" durch die Stadt fahren willst...


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2015)

Wenn man mehrere Autos hat, kostet es noch mehr: 25€ pro Auto ab dem 2. Auto. Das ist dann zwar ein persönlicher Stellplatz (auch beim ersten Auto schon), aber wenn man den deutlich billigeren Wohngebietsstellplatz für 3,50€ pro Monat wählt, muss man sehr wahrscheinlich 500 Meter laufen zur Wohnung.


----------



## Joungmerlin (13. August 2015)

Ok, persönliche Stellplätze gibt's hier nicht, aber 3,50€ im Monat für nen Wohngebietsstellplatz sind auch immer noch 42,-€ im Jahr.
Bei uns kostet der Wohngebietsstellplatz knapp 25,-€  im Jahr, und man kann bis zu drei Fahrzeuge darauf eintragen lassen. Es gibt aber nur einen Schein. Also kann man damit immer nur ein Fahrzeug damit abstellen.
Wir haben zwei Autos, also auch beide drauf eingetragen. Eins stand immer auf unserem Stellplatz im Hof, und das andere dann an der Strasse.


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Ihr habts doch schön. Bei uns kostet ein persönlicher Wohngebietsstellplatz 150€ im Monat


----------



## norse (13. August 2015)

auch wenn ich mir jetzt sicher keine Freunde mache, aber: meiner auf'm Hof kostet nix  

Spaß bei Seite, das ist aber echt heftig! 150€ im Monat? Dafür haste dann aber auch deine private Waschanlage sowie Wachdienst rund um die Uhr am Auto oder wie?


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Ist auch nicht in Deutschland


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. August 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Oh man. Da hat jemand das Konzept von nem i3 mal so gar nicht verstanden. Aber bitte, wenn du "sportlich" durch die Stadt fahren willst...



"Konzept verstanden" heißt also 1.000 Kompromisse eingehen? Na super.
Zum Leasingpreis eines halbwegs ordentlich ausgestatteten i3 bekommt man bei BMW auch einen 7er.
Den kann man dan ganz normal bewegen ohne sein halbes Leben nach dem Auto aus zu richten. Alleine schon der Begriff "Stadtauto" ist an Perversion kaum zu toppen. Wer sich wirklich "ökologisch" in der Stadt bewegen will der nutzt den ÖPNV oder ein Fahrrad aber extra ein 2. Auto zu bauen ist ein Hohn auf jedes ökologische Engangement.


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2015)

Über den ökologischen Aspekt lässt sich bei einem e-fahrzeug immer streiten, der Strom muss ja auch irgendwo her kommen......und allein für die Produktion eines E-Autos wird massig CO2 in die Luft geblasen.
"Wirtschaftlich" sind die Dinger auch nicht, die Anschaffung allein ist schon viel zu teuer.
In meinen Augen sind E-Autos nur etwas für Technikbegeisterte mit einer dicken Brieftaschen, zumindest noch.

Wissen das keiner braucht:
Im Jahr 1900 gab es in den USA 1575 Elektrofahrzeuge, aber nur 929  Fahrzeuge mit Benzinmotor. Fast alle New Yorker Taxis fuhren damals  elektrisch.


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Wenn ich mir z.B. eine Renault Zoe anschaue, find ich das Auto eigentlich garnicht so schlecht.
Das Auto hat ~200km Reichweite, ich brauch an einem durchschnittlichen Tag ~30km. Reicht etwa 6 Tage.
Das Auto kostet 25000€, das ist mehr oder weniger vergleichbar mit einem Auto der gleichen Klasse.
Ich zahle keine Strassensteuer. Stromkosten pro 100km = ~2.5€
Klar, in die Ferien kann man damit nicht fahren, aber wenn ich 48 Wochen im Jahr arbeite kann ich für die restlichen 4 Wochen auch vllt. ein Auto mieten. Und die letzten Jahr gings sowieso nur mit dem Flugzeug in die Ferien.


edit: Korrektur 
Tatsächliche Reichweite bei gemischtem Fahrzyklus (km) 
– bei milden Außentemperaturen ca. 170
– bei kalten Außentemperaturen ca. 115
Und bei Kauf eines Zoes kann man zwei Wochen im Jahr einen Renault Clio kostenlos mieten ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. August 2015)

Ich kann mir halt schwer vorstellen das es für die Umwelt di ebeste Lösung sein soll, für jeden Anwendungsfall ein eigenes Fahrzeug vor zu halten.
Dann lieber einen Allrounder und diesen Intelligent eingesetzt.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Ich seh da durchaus einen ökologischen Ansatz. Der Feinstaub und die Schadstoffe würden dezentral produziert. Also bessere Quality der Luft in den Innenstädten. Der Geräuschpegel in der Innenstadt würde sinken. Die Autos sind meist klein, also auch ein Plus für die Parkfläche. Umso mehr Benziner durch E-Autos ersetzt werden würden, um so größer der Effekt. 

Wir haben auf Arbeit zwei E-Golf für die kurzen "Dienstgänge" in der Stadt. Und abgesehen davon, dass es absolut spießig und langweilige Gölfe sind, ist das Fahren in der Innenstadt damit echt angenehm. Leise und unaufgeregt. Macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2015)

Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass e-mobilität komplett sinnfrei ist.
Aber das ständige hochjubeln dieser "neuen" Erfindung ist auch nicht der richtige Weg, momentan ist das Problem bei E-Autos immernoch das Gleiche wie im Jahr 1900, nämlich der Akku und die Reichweite.
Auch ist Strom in den meisten Fällen eben nicht kostenlos, eine Akku Füllung koset eben auch Geld.
Und einigen scheint auch nicht klar zu sein was passieren würde wenn auf einmal jeder Zweite ein E-Auto hätte, ganz automatisch wird der Strom teurer, und zwar für alle.


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Und vor allem was passiert wenn am Feierabend alle nach Hause kommen und ihr Auto laden wollen?
Die Solar+Windenergie sind vornehmlich am Tag am produzieren, am Abend müssten dann die AKWs/Kohlekraftwerke zugeschaltet werden ^^


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wissen das keiner braucht:
> Im Jahr 1900 gab es in den USA 1575 Elektrofahrzeuge, aber nur 929  Fahrzeuge mit Benzinmotor. Fast alle New Yorker Taxis fuhren damals  elektrisch.


Auf Schloss Dyk stand so ein Taxi (allerdings aus Chicago) rum.
Zusätzlicher Funfact: Die Reichweite war damals genau so hoch wie die von aktuellen E-Autos. Die Batterie ist und bleibt das Problem.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass zwingend der Strom teurer würde. Das würde sich dann wohl eher wie beim Diesel und beim Heizöl verhalten. Es gäbe dann halt den Haushaltsstrom und den teurer versteuerten "Fahrstrom".


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass zwingend der Strom teurer würde. Das würde sich dann wohl eher wie beim Diesel und beim Heizöl verhalten. Es gäbe dann halt den Haushaltsstrom und den teurer versteuerten "Fahrstrom".



Auf die Idee würden die Stromanbieter nie im Leben kommen, für die ist es super wenn es für alle teurer wird.
Und eine andere Versteuerung für "Fahrstrom" wird auch nicht kommen, der Staat will ja mehr E-Autos.
Wahrscheinlicher eher das Gegenteil, nämlich eine Subventionierung von Fahrstrom --> von der haben aber nur E-Auto-Besitzer etwas, der Rest freut sich über eine höhere Stromrechnung.


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass zwingend der Strom teurer würde. Das würde sich dann wohl eher wie beim Diesel und beim Heizöl verhalten. Es gäbe dann halt den Haushaltsstrom und den teurer versteuerten "Fahrstrom".



Wieso sollen die den Strom für E-Autos anders besteuern? Die Steuern auf dem Benzin sind (offiziel) ja hauptsächlich um die entstehenden Umweltschäden zu kompensieren.
Würde beim E-Auto ja nicht greifen, und die Strassen werden ja über die Strassensteuer finanziert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir z.B. eine Renault Zoe anschaue, find ich das Auto eigentlich garnicht so schlecht.
> Das Auto hat ~200km Reichweite, ich brauch an einem durchschnittlichen Tag ~30km. Reicht etwa 6 Tage.
> Das Auto kostet 25000€, das ist mehr oder weniger vergleichbar mit einem Auto der gleichen Klasse.
> Ich zahle keine Strassensteuer. Stromkosten pro 100km = ~2.5€



Der Zoe ist sozusagen ein elektrischer Clio. und ein Clio kostet ganz sicher nicht soviel wie ein Zoe.
Wenn man jetzt noch das typische Nutzungsprofil der Kleinwagenklasse sieht, muss man den Wagen wohl 100 Jahre fahren bis eine schwarze 0 am Horizont auftaucht.

Ansonsten noch zu dem Mythos mit dem ach so leisen E-Auto, die AZ hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht zu testen wie leise die Kisten wirklich sind, hier ein Auszug aus dem Ergebnis:

_Was den Einen stört, mag der Andere. Deshalb bemühen wir den  Vergleich der Messwerte. Dazu haben wir das Konstant-Fahrtgeräusch  (gemessen in Höhe des Fahrerohrs) bei einer Auswahl unterschiedlicher  Fahrzeuge einander gegenübergestellt. ....._

  Auszug der Testergebnisse:

_Platz 6 - Audi RS7, bei 130 km/h 66 dB(A), bei 100 km/h 64 dB(A), bei 50 km/h 57 dB(A)_
_Platz 7 - BMW 520d, bei 130 km/h 67 dB(A), bei 100 km/h 63 dB(A), bei 50 km/h 57 dB(A)_
_Platz 12 - Nissan Leaf, bei 130 km/h 68 dB(A), bei 100 km/h 65 dB(A), bei 50 km/h 57 dB(A)_

_Platz 24 - BMW i3, bei 130 km/h 71 dB(A), bei 100 km/h 66 dB(A), bei 50 km/h 60 dB(A)_
_Platz 26 - Tesla Modell S, bei 130 km/h 71 dB(A), bei 100 km/h 67 dB(A), bei 50 km/h 59 dB(A)_
_Platz 36 - Ferrari 458 Italia, bei 130 km/h 76 dB(A), bei 100 km/h 73 dB(A), bei 50 km/h 71 dB(A)_

  Der Tesla war der lauteste E-Wagen im Test, getestet wurden 36 Fahrzeuge.
  Noch als kleine Zusatzinformation, 4 dB(A) mehr bedeuten doppelte wahrgenommene Lautstärke.


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Zoe ist sozusagen ein elektrischer Clio. und ein Clio kostet ganz sicher nicht soviel wie ein Zoe.
> Wenn man jetzt noch das typische Nutzungsprofil der Kleinwagenklasse sieht, muss man den Wagen wohl 100 Jahre fahren bis eine schwarze 0 am Horizont auftaucht.



Ok, der Zoe kostet 10k mehr als ein entsprechender Clio.
Bei einem Durchschnittsverbrauch von 5l auf 100km kostet der Benzin für den Clio etwa 6€ (bei 1.2€/liter)
Der Zoe braucht 15kW/100km. Bei 0.2€/kW macht das 3€/100km.

Nimmt man nun 15'000km pro jahr an sind das:
Clio: 900€
Zoe: 450€

10'000€ Preisdifferenz / 450€ Differenz pro Jahr = 22 Jahre 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ansonsten noch zu dem Mythos mit dem ach so leisen E-Auto, die AZ hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht zu testen wie leise die Kisten wirklich sind, hier ein Auszug aus dem Ergebnis:



Eine konstante Geschwindigkeit ist auch nicht Grund für das Lärmproblem.
Der Lärm kommt vornehmlich vom Beschleunigen und wieder Bremsen. Und da würds mich doch interessieren ob ein RS7 leiser als ein Tesla ist. Beim konstanten fahren wird der Rs7 auch nur mit 1500U/min vor sich hin Summen.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

"Gemessen in Höhe des Fahrerohres".  Es geht ja um das Außengeräusch. Da empfinde ich E-Autos deutlich leiser. Zumal das Fahrgeräusch im wesentlichen abhängig ist, von Modifikationen am Auto und dem "Gasfuß" des Fahrers.

 Ein Benziner mag ab Werk heutzutage vielleicht nicht laut sein, wenn der Besitzer im Testosteronrausch aber meint, ne Sportauspuffanlage nachrüsten zu müssen und im zweiten Gang bei 6,5 K Umdrehungen durch die Stadt röhren zu müssen wird das Auto zur Lärmbelästigung. E-Autos sind aufgrund ihres ideellen Charakters einfach schon das leisere Auto. Halt keine Autos für junge, bruenftige Trottel mit Hormonüberschuss und einem Ego-Problem.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Ok, der Zoe kostet 10k mehr als ein entsprechender Clio.
> Bei einem Durchschnittsverbrauch von 5l auf 100km kostet der Benzin für den Clio etwa 6€ (bei 1.2€/liter)
> Der Zoe braucht 15kW/100km. Bei 0.2€/kW macht das 3€/100km.
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut aber Strom kostet wohl eher mehr als 0,2 €/ kwh.
Und der Akku der 22 Jahre ohne erwähnenswerte Degenration hält, den würde ich gerne mal sehen  .



taks schrieb:


> Eine konstante Geschwindigkeit ist auch nicht Grund für das Lärmproblem.
> Der Lärm kommt vornehmlich vom Beschleunigen und wieder Bremsen. Und da würds mich doch interessieren ob ein RS7 leiser als ein Tesla ist. Beim konstanten fahren wird der Rs7 auch nur mit 1500U/min vor sich hin Summen.



Der Lärm kommt vornehmlich von den Abroll- und Windgeräuschen aber die meisten (wenn nicht gar alle) E-Autos sind schlechter akkustisch abgeschirmt. Und da der Motor eben nicht die primäre Lärmquelle ist, ändert auch ein anderer Motor da relativ wenig dran. Da müsste man sich eher Gedanken über die Reifen und Aerodynamik machen.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen irgendein Konzept. Aber ein wenig bei den Fakten zu bleiben hat noch selten geschadet.
Und wenn ich an meine Probefahrt im Tesla S P85+ denke, da kann mir keiner mehr "verbieten" über Teslafahrer zu schmunzeln, die sich ihr Gefährt schön rechnen und dann das geboten bekommen. Ähnlich sieht es beim i3 und all den anderere E-Gurken die momentan angeboten werden aus. Man könnte sicherlich ein gutes E-Auto bauen aber solange das "verblendete" Klientel jede Kröte schluckt und jeden Nachteil zum Vorteil erklärt, wird das ganz sicher nichts.


----------



## taks (13. August 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber Strom kostet wohl eher mehr als 0,2 €/ kwh.
> Und der Akku der 22 Jahre ohne erwähnenswerte Degenration hält, den würde ich gerne mal sehen  .



Benzin kostet auch nicht 1.2€/liter. War auch keine genau Rechnung, nur ein Beispiel. 
Beim Zoe mietest du die Batterie für 80€/jahr soweit ich das gelesen habe.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Lärm kommt vornehmlich von den Abroll- und Windgeräuschen aber die meisten (wenn nicht gar alle) E-Autos sind schlechter akkustisch abgeschirmt. Und da der Motor eben nicht die primäre Lärmquelle ist, ändert auch ein anderer Motor da relativ wenig dran. Da müsste man sich eher Gedanken über die Reifen und Aerodynamik machen.



Hab den Test nicht ganz gelesen, hab nicht gemerkt dass es um die Innengeräusche geht. Hatten vorher in der Diskussion eben den Lärm in der Stadt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen irgendein Konzept. Aber ein wenig bei den Fakten zu bleiben hat noch selten geschadet.
> Und wenn ich an meine Probefahrt im Tesla S P85+ denke, da kann mir keiner mehr "verbieten" über Teslafahrer zu schmunzeln, die sich ihr Gefährt schön rechnen und dann das geboten bekommen. Ähnlich sieht es beim i3 und all den anderere E-Gurken die momentan angeboten werden aus. Man könnte sicherlich ein gutes E-Auto bauen aber solange das "verblendete" Klientel jede Kröte schluckt und jeden Nachteil zum Vorteil erklärt, wird das ganz sicher nichts.



Darum bleib ich auch bei Verbrennern ^^


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Du mietest die Batterie ab 40 € / Monat beim Zoe. Nicht im Jahr ;0)


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. August 2015)

taks schrieb:


> Benzin kostet auch nicht 1.2€/liter. War auch keine genau Rechnung, nur ein Beispiel.
> Beim Zoe mietest du die Batterie für 80€/jahr soweit ich das gelesen habe.



Wenn man die MONATSMIETE für die Batterie noch mit einbezieht wird es noch länger dauern oder sogar unmöglich das die Kiste sich jemals armortisiert.
Was auch nicht jedem bekannt ist, ist das es kaum bis keine Rabatte auf E-Fahrzeuge gibt. Z.B. werden die BMW i Modelle und alle Fahrzeuge von Tesla grundsätzlich zum Listenpreis verkauft. Wenn man diese Informationen berücksichtigt, dann ist es fast sekundär ob und was der Strom kostet, da alles andere die Kalkulation schon zerstört.


----------



## Amon (13. August 2015)

Von mir aus können die sich diese E Karren in die Haare schmieren. Monatsmiete für den Akku, mindestens 10k teurer als ein vergleichbarer Verbrenner, kein flächendeckendes "Tankstellen Netz". Hauptsache noch mehr Öko Schwachsinn...


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2015)

Endlich gibt es mal Bilder von allen vier Autos aus der Halle... leider war es schon etwas dunkel und meine Fähigkeiten gute Bilder zu machen sind trotz relativ guter Kamera doch sehr beschränkt.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die sich diese E Karren in die Haare schmieren. Monatsmiete für den Akku, mindestens 10k teurer als ein vergleichbarer Verbrenner, kein flächendeckendes "Tankstellen Netz". Hauptsache noch mehr Öko Schwachsinn...



Bei Renault musst du auch noch 3K€ für die "Wallbox" aka Ladestadtion investieren. 

Das Gute an den E-Autos ist, dass sie den Leuten die sie nicht fahre wollen oder die sie sich nicht leisten können, einfach doch am Arsch vorbei gehen sollten. Es sei denn, Steuergelder werden für die Subventionen verwendet. Dann darf man sich aufregen... ^^


----------



## Kusanar (13. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es sei denn, Steuergelder werden für die Subventionen verwendet. Dann darf man sich aufregen... ^^



Oder wenn sie eine eigene Fahrspur bekommen... oder auf der Busspur an dir vorbeiziehen dürfen... bin gespannt, was den Politikern noch für blödsinniger Sche** einfällt...


----------



## dsdenni (13. August 2015)

Man kann sich auch überlegen einen Kleinwagen (Benziner) umbauen zu lassen. Gibt genug E-Kits zum kaufen. Vielleicht lohnt sich das dann (gerade bei Kurzstreckenfahrten) mehr.


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2015)

Solange es LPG gibt, lohnen sich E-Autos nicht. Für mich persönlich gibt es beim Daily Wagen keine Alternative zu LPG... die ganzen E-Autos konnten mich bisher nicht überzeugen.


----------



## norse (13. August 2015)

dem stimme ich zu, LPG ist Top und rentiert sich schnell, vorausgesetzt die Wartung ist nicht so teuer wie bei einem Subi -.- fürs Ventile einstellen lassen muss jedesmal der ganze Motor raus ...


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Oder wenn sie eine eigene Fahrspur bekommen... oder auf der Busspur an dir vorbeiziehen dürfen... bin gespannt, was den Politikern noch für blödsinniger Sche** einfällt...




Was sollte daran blöd sein? Da du nicht auf der Busspur fahren darfst, kanns dir doch egal sein, was oder wer dort fährt. Zumal der Verkehr auf der Busspur ja den Verkehr in dem du fährst entlasten würde. Also eigentlich nur ne Win-Win-Situation.


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2015)

norse schrieb:


> dem stimme ich zu, LPG ist Top und rentiert sich schnell, vorausgesetzt die Wartung ist nicht so teuer wie bei einem Subi -.- fürs Ventile einstellen lassen muss jedesmal der ganze Motor raus ...



Hab auch schon überlegt meinen Almera gegen einen Impreza zu tauschen. Jedoch sind die Wartungskosten der LPG Anlage deutlich teurer, so das es in meinen Augen keinen Sinn macht. Den Almera fahre ich mit 10L Gas bei nicht unbedingt sparsamer Fahrweise. Wartungskosten sind mit allen zwei Jahren bei ~ 100Euro ziemlich gering.


----------



## norse (13. August 2015)

Angeber...  ja deswegen hab ich letztens auch überlegt, aber nachdem ich die Wartungskosten gesehen hab ... schade, das lohnt dann doch nimmer  dann komm ich am Ende doch wieder bei +/- Null raus. Also bleibt's ein Benzin säufer! Wobei ich echt am überlegen bin, der neue Subaru Outback ist sau geil


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2015)

Also bei meinem WRX würde ich nicht unbedingt auf LPG Umbauen, hätte da schon irgendwie kein so gutes Gefühl. Zumindestens die Nissan Motoren sind nicht komplett Gas fest (Almera auch nicht) und somit fiele das für mich raus. Hab mir beim Almera angewöhnt bei 4000U/Min zu schalten und bei 140km/h vom Gas zu gehen. Das würde ich beides beim WRX nicht wollen. 

PS: 
100 Kilometer im WRX = 16.84Euro 
100 Kilometer im Almera = 5.50Euro


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Ok, ich hab nun gerade ein Renault Kadjar als Bose Edition mit Winter-Paket in Titanium Grau bestellt. 

Die Vorgaben von Renault waren das Winter Paket und ne Metallic Farbe. 

Die Bose Editon ist die höchste Ausstattungslinie mit so Nettigkeiten wir Full LED Scheinwerfern, Navi, Internetanbindung, 19 Zoll Felgen etc. 

Als Motor haben ich den 1,2 Liter mit 130 Benziner PS gewählt. 

Lieferzeit 4 Monate. Aber wir haben grad ne Anfrage beim Haupthändler laufen. Ggf. gehts schneller, wenn das Auto irgendwo so in Deutschland steht. 

Mein Bruder hat vor 2 Monaten nen neuen Scenic gekauft. Und da wars ähnlich. Lieferzeit 3 Monate und nach ner Woche war das Auto da. Also ma kucken.


----------



## Kusanar (13. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was sollte daran blöd sein? Da du nicht auf der Busspur fahren darfst, kanns dir doch egal sein, was oder wer dort fährt. Zumal der Verkehr auf der Busspur ja den Verkehr in dem du fährst entlasten würde. Also eigentlich nur ne Win-Win-Situation.



Aha. Das also Leute mit mehr Cash, die sich die (momentan noch) teuren E-Autos leisten können, ihre eigene, bevorzugte Spur bekommen ist also ein Win-Win? Und dass die dann auch noch den Leuten, die noch weniger Geld haben und mit den Öffis fahren müssen, auch noch in die Quere kommen, ist ebenfalls Win-Win?


----------



## Iconoclast (13. August 2015)

Der einzige Vorteil bei 'ner Ökoschüssel wäre für mich auch nur das Drehmoment. Ansonsten würde ich diese Schüsseln nicht fahren wollen. Den Mehrpreis etc. hat man nach 10-15-20 Jahren erst wieder drin. Dann gibts da meine ich aber auch noch extra 'ne Miete auf die Batterie oder so. Absolut lächerlicher Trend. Zahlst dich dumm und dämlich und die Leute denken, sie sind günstig unterwegs.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. August 2015)

Und würden dank Elektro total umweltbewusst am Kohlekraftwerk vorbeifahren.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Aha. Das also Leute mit mehr Cash, die sich die (momentan noch) teuren E-Autos leisten können, ihre eigene, bevorzugte Spur bekommen ist also ein Win-Win? Und dass die dann auch noch den Leuten, die noch weniger Geld haben und mit den Öffis fahren müssen, auch noch in die Quere kommen, ist ebenfalls Win-Win?



"Den Öffentliche Personen Nahverkehr benutzen nur Idioten und Lesben!" Homer J. Simpson ^^

Neh aber mal ehrlich, an deiner Aussage erkennt man, dass das Thema "Elektromobilität" wohl eher ein Sozialneidthema getarnt hinter ner Umweltdebatte ist. 

E-Autos sind halt teure Luxusartikel. Wer sie fahren und bezahlen mag, der soll doch. Als wie wenn irgendjemanden sonst dadurch ein Nachteil entstehen würde.


----------



## -sori- (13. August 2015)

Nun gut, man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass die Elektroautos alle viel zu teuer sind, sich nicht lohnen usw. ein Bekannter least momentan einen gut ausgestatteten Nissan Leaf für 199 CHF im Monat, dazu noch 1500 für die Montage einer entsprechenden Steckdose und fährt damit wohl sehr günstig. 

Wie so oft kommt es auch hier immer auf die Situation drauf an ob sich ein Elektroauto, ein Benziner oder ein Diesel sich eher lohnt.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Du musst halt die Relation sehen. Für das gleiche Geld könntest du halt auch nen größeren, stärken, besser ausgestatteten Benziner bekommen (der zudem flexibler wäre und eine höhere Reichweite hätte). Der Nissan is ja auch von der Klasse her nix anderes als z.B. ein Renault Clio. Das ist halt das Problem und somit ist das Leasing, "relativ" gesehen, teuer...


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2015)

Alleine für die 1500Euro Montagekosten einer Steckdose, kommt ein LPG Auto rund 30.000 Kilometer weit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und wenn ich an meine Probefahrt im Tesla S P85+ denke, da kann mir keiner mehr "verbieten" über Teslafahrer zu schmunzeln, die sich ihr Gefährt schön rechnen und dann das geboten bekommen. Ähnlich sieht es beim i3 und all den anderere E-Gurken die momentan angeboten werden aus. Man könnte sicherlich ein gutes E-Auto bauen aber solange das "verblendete" Klientel jede Kröte schluckt und jeden Nachteil zum Vorteil erklärt, wird das ganz sicher nichts.


Wow, das ist sehr passend ausgedrückt! Da trifft der Nagel genau auf den Lipo Akku. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Bei Renault musst du auch noch 3K€ für die "Wallbox" aka Ladestadtion investieren.



So teuer?
Dann geht man nach dem Kauf bei Renault lieber zu Daimler und kauft sich dort die Wallbox für *749€.*  Sind ja alle genormt und jedes Auto läd daran.


----------



## s-icon (13. August 2015)

Das verlorene Auto ist wieder aufgetaucht
Heute eine kleine Außenaufbereitung bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein. Mittlerweile gratis. Laut Renault.de:

"Die Wallbox für die eigene Garage ist beim Zoe im Kaufpreis enthalten."


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. August 2015)

Im Kaufpreis enthalten heißt das sie automatisch raufgerechnet wird, damit kommst du nicht billiger. Gratis ist das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Ich seh das als Gesamtpaket. Das Auto kostet soviel und die Wallbox ist ein Teil davon. Übrigens ist der Zoe ja nicht teurer geworden. Als ich mich dafür interessiert hatte, waren die Wallboxes zusätzlich ausgepreist. Aber der Zoe kostet noch immer ab 21 000 €. Also ist das, so wie ich das sehe, quasi gratis.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (13. August 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das verlorene Auto ist wieder aufgetaucht
> Heute eine kleine Außenaufbereitung bekommen:
> 
> 
> ...




was geht ab?  so ein auto in der garage stehen zu haben ist ein absoluter traum


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2015)

Also fahren wäre mir lieber,  die Karosse alleine nutzt nichts. 
Ist ja keine Standart sondern ein Fahrzeug.


----------



## Klutten (13. August 2015)

Ich habe mir gerade mal ein neues Werkzeug gegönnt. 

Für Spotrepair und Scheinwerferaufbereitung deutlich handlicher als meine Flex. AC Delco 1210 für 230€ + diverses Schleifzubehör für 100€ 
...an gutem Werkzeug kommt man nicht vorbei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

Supi :0) Kannst gerne bei mir das Ding ausprobieren. Das Auto von meiner Frau muss aufbereitet werden, zwecks Verkauf...


----------



## Riverna (13. August 2015)

Ich kann dir in Wiesbaden einen guten Fahrzeugaufbereiter sagen, falls du nach sowas ernsthaft suchst.


----------



## Kusanar (14. August 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das verlorene Auto ist wieder aufgetaucht
> Heute eine kleine Außenaufbereitung bekommen:



Sabber  ... als jahrelanger Alfisti bin ich begeistert  (auch wenn ich momentan keinen mehr von meinen Alfas hab... musste ich damals dank Familienzuwachs verkaufen)


*@Seabound & Thema Elektroauto:* Das hat weniger mit Sozialneid zu tun als mit der Tatsache, dass bisher im Autoverkehr kein Unterschied gemacht wurde, zwischen einem 60 Jahre alten Twingofahrer, der sich gerade so das Benzin und die Versicherung leisten kann, und einem 35jährigem Neureichen, der Dank Papis (oder Mamis) Geld sich einen Maserati / S5 / wasauchimmer in die Garage stellen hat können. Ist mal Stau, dann stehen beide und keiner wird bevorzugt. Warum auch immer du mir da jetzt Sozialneid unterstellst... ich könnte mir auch locker einen S5 leisten, ich habe mit meinem Geld allerdings besseres zu tun...
Wenn ich mir dann ansehen muss, wie jemand mit einem "Mikro"-Elektroantrieb in seinem Fahrzeug (mit teilweise lächerlichen Reichweiten) an mir auf der Busspur vorbeiziehen darf, obwohl der Gesamt-Durschnittsverbrauch und die gesamte CO2-Statistik dieses Autos unter aller Sau sind, dann stößt mir das wohl zu Recht sauer auf und hat auch keinerlei ökologischen Sinn, außer diesen "Plug-In-Hybrid"-Wahnsinn politisch zu pushen.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2015)

@Riverna:


Ja. Gerne.

 Der Twingo von meiner Frau muss weg. Wir haben ihn bewerten lassen. Renault gibt 2.200,00 € bei nem aktuellen Wert von 4.500,00 € - 5.000,00 €. Da verkauf ich lieber Privat.

Grundsätzlich könnte ich die Aufbereitung wohl auch selbst machen. Ich hab nachem Studium ca. 5 Jahre lang für Sonax gearbeitet (Erst als Aufbereiter und dann später anderen Aufbereiter geschult). Aber ich glaube, ich bin aus der Übung und habe auch keine Werkzeuge, etc. mehr.

Bevor ich was kaputt mache, soll das jemand mit Ahnung machen


----------



## keinnick (14. August 2015)

Sorry aber Du bist echt einer.  Wenn Du das 5 Jahre lang gemacht und sogar andere geschult hast, dann wirst Du wohl kaum was "kaputtmachen" beim aufbereiten sondern weißt was Du tust, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2015)

Wenn es einem keinen besonderen Spaß macht zwingt einen aber keiner dazu es selbst zu machen. Insbesondere wenn der Stundensatz für den Aufbereiter womöglich unter dem ist den man währenddessen mit einer Arbeit verdient die einem mehr Spaß macht.

(Absolutes Gegenbeispiel dazu ist mein Vater, der putzt Autos zur Entspannung, bisweilen auch mal meins  )


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2015)

Ich hab das letztmalig 2008 gemacht. Und ich hab weder eine Halle noch einen Dampfstrahler, Poliermaschine, etc.. 

Ich habe den Drecksjob zum Schluss so gehasst, dass ich mir geschworen hab, dass ich sowas nie wieder mache (abgesehen vom gelegentlichen Auto saugen oder Abkärchern an der Tanke).  

Das mit dem kaputt machen, war eher als Spaß gemeint. Obwohl, ohne Übung würde ich mich wohl nicht direkt ans Polieren trauen.

EDIT:

Long Story short: Ich hab nachem  Studium für ca 5 Jahre in ner Werkstadt für seelisch behinderte Menschen (also psychisch Kranke) als Gruppenleiter der Abteilung "Fahrzeugaufbereitung" gearbeitet. Wir haben aufbereitet und ich hab als Gruppenleiter auch neue Mitarbeiter geschult und eingearbeitet. Das ganze in Kooperation mit Sonax, die uns ihre Chemie aufgrund des sozialen Hintergrundes billiger überlassen haben. 

Worst time of my life. Bis jetzt...


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2015)

Dent-Star - The Car Repair Company

Das ist ein guter Freund von mir, er arbeitet auch für Porsche usw.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2015)

Ok cool. Danke. Hab ich auf der Liste! Wenn ich da hingehe, würde es was bringen, wenn ich ihn von dir grüße? :0)

Die machen auch Reparaturen von kleinen Karosserie Schäden. Der Twingo hat aufem Dachspoiler nen tiefen Lackschaden, von Vogelkacka. Wenn die das wegbekämen, wäre super.


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2015)

Wenn du den Daniel von mir grüßt wird er sich freuen, bessere Preise macht er aber nur für Freunde.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2015)

So lange wie er mir nicht die Autotür eintritt, reicht mir das schon  

Kann ich "Riverna" sagen oder ist ihm dein Forennick nicht bekannt?


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2015)

Sag Benjamin dann wird er schon wissen.


----------



## Tactac90 (14. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> (Absolutes Gegenbeispiel dazu ist mein Vater, der putzt Autos zur Entspannung, bisweilen auch mal meins  )



Sein Auto zu putzen, kann mitunter schon ziemlich entspannend sein. Besonders im Sommer wenns abends gegen 21-23 Uhr schön angenehm ist und keine Menschenseele auf dem Waschplatz ist.



> Der Twingo hat aufem Dachspoiler nen tiefen Lackschaden, von Vogelkacka. Wenn die das wegbekämen, wäre super.



Was meinst du mit tiefem Lackschaden von VogelAA? Das es sich eingebrannt hat? Ist meist schon mit ner Hochglanzpolitur Geschichte.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2015)

Ich mach später ma ein Foto. Das sieht aus, als ob der Vogel Lava geschissen hätte. Ein richtiger Krater. Der Dachspoiler ist halt aus Plastik, und das Käckerchen hat sich da reingefressen.


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2015)

Deswegen sollte man sowas auch möglichst schnell weg machen. Auf der Motorhaube von meinem Mazda ist das auch, weil meine schlechtere Hälfte es ewig spazieren gefahren ist.


----------



## Tactac90 (14. August 2015)

Die scheißen mittlerweile alle Lava oder son Kack. Aber Krater!? Ist die Stelle nicht mehr eben oder wie 0o?!


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2015)

Meine Frau hat das auch nicht weggeputzt. Ich weiß nicht genau, wie lange das da vor sich hinmodern konnte. Scheint aber was länger gewesen zu sein. 

Und ja, der Lack ist irgendwie knuppelig und brösselig und stumpf. So 5 Mark Stück groß.


EDIT: Zu Hause und mal den Schaden fotografiert. Hoffe, man kanns erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2015)

Lol, der Vogel muss Chilli gefressen haben bevor er geschissen hat. 

Ich mache das normalerweise auch sofort weg. Geht außerdem dann viel leichter... Einfach die gute Druckbecherspritze nehmen und nen Liter Wasser draufsprühen und schon ich die Kacke weg.


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

So wie das aussieht brennts bei dem Vogel wahrscheinlich immer noch. 

Mal was anderes. Ich hab letzt gesehen dass es für meine Karre (Astra H GTC BJ. 2005) Tagfahrleuchten gibt die man anstelle der Nebelscheinwerfer einsetzen kann. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ob sowas was taugt? Die Nebelscheinwerfer nutze ich eher selten und Tagfahrlicht halte ich für eine sinnige Sache.


----------



## fatlace (14. August 2015)

Da ist der Klarlack im Eimer, das bekommst du auch mit einfachem Polieren nicht weg.
Evtl mit Schleifpapier anschleifen und dann Polieren. Sollte aber schon ein Fachmann machen


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2015)

Tactac90 schrieb:


> Sein Auto zu putzen, kann mitunter schon ziemlich entspannend sein.



Das kann es wirklich. Ich finde es auch völlige entspannend, wenn ich mein handgeschöpftes Wachs sanft in den Lack einmassieren kann. Man hat Ruhe, es riecht lecker und am Ende strahlt der Dampfer wie ein Neuwagen.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Da ist der Klarlack im Eimer, das bekommst du auch mit einfachem Polieren nicht weg.
> Evtl mit Schleifpapier anschleifen und dann Polieren. Sollte aber schon ein Fachmann machen



Der Kack-Vogel hat wohl einfach alle Lackschichten durchgeschissen! Mir klar, dass ich da mit Politur nichts ausrichten kann. Vielleicht hilft Spachtelmasse und lackieren...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2015)

https://youtu.be/Zs2W813D-LU?t=6m10s

So sieht's aus


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. August 2015)

Ich will dieses Tattoo haben !


----------



## fatlace (14. August 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das kann es wirklich. Ich finde es auch völlige entspannend, wenn ich mein handgeschöpftes Wachs sanft in den Lack einmassieren kann. Man hat Ruhe, es riecht lecker und am Ende strahlt der Dampfer wie ein Neuwagen.



du wohnst ja nicht allzuweit weg, hättest nicht lust mal mit mir zusammen meinen wagen aufzubereiten?
dann lern ich evtl was und kanns das nächste mal selber

ich hab im urlaub mal versucht mein heckdeckel zu polieren, aber hab mir da lauter holos reingehauen


----------



## Klutten (15. August 2015)

Wenn du das möchtest, können wir uns gerne ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen. Profi bin ich aber auch nicht. Ich habe nur gutes Werkzeug und Spaß an den Ergebnissen.  Wären nur die Schmerzen nicht, die so eine Aktion immer bringt.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2015)

Wenn du mal 2 Autos an Tag, 5 Tage die Woche, poliert hast, dann darfst du jammern


----------



## Tactac90 (15. August 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn du das möchtest, können wir uns gerne ein Wochenende Zeit nehmen. Profi bin ich aber auch nicht. Ich habe nur gutes Werkzeug und Spaß an den Ergebnissen.  Wären nur die Schmerzen nicht, die so eine Aktion immer bringt.



Öfter polieren!! Aber mir gehts da genauso. Für viele siehts aus wie ne Qual, aber man selber weiß ja was auf einen am Ende wartet. Das entlohnt dann immer so nice.. Wie man dann teilweise, mit nem Bierchen in der Hand, ne Stunde ums Auto läuft und sich denkt "Alter, leck mich am Arsch!"


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2015)

Das mit dem stundenlang Auto pflegen habe ich total aufgegeben. Eine Fahrt nach der ganzen Arbeit und die Kiste sieht wieder aus wie vorher. 
Zwischendurch mal durch die Waschanlage und Aussaugen/Scheiben putzen. Das ist dann komplett in 1-1,5 Stunden zu schaffen und die Kiste kann wieder nen paar Wochen gefahren werden. Durch die Waschanlage zieh ich die Kiste etwa 1 mal pro Monat oder nach langen Fahrten. Ist ganz praktisch, wenn man auf der Arbeit eine Waschanlage hat.  Aussaugen und Scheiben putzen reicht 2 mal im Jahr, weil ich mein Auto nicht übermäßig vollsiffe und immer die Fenster oben sind. Nen großer Unterschied vorher -> nachher gibt es da nicht, obwohl ich es so selten mache.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2015)

Ich fahr auch nur durch die Waschstraßen. Innen gesaugt habe ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht. Als ich noch in der Stadt gewohnt hab, bin ich in der Mittagspause als zum Abkärchen in die Waschbox gefahren, wegen der Taubenproblematik damals.

EDIT:

So wurden wohl die BMWs bei uns im Wohngebiet geklaut. Hatten die Woche auch Infoschreiben der Polizei im Briefkasten.

Diebe klauen Luxusautos in Serie per Funkwellenverstärker | hessenschau.de | Panorama

Waren wohl insgesamt drei Autos. Nachbarin meinte, deren 3. Touring und wohl 2 * 7 er BMW ein paar Strassen weiter... Ursprünglich hieß es, noch ein x5, aber das hatte wohl die Zeitung verwechselt.

Übrigens meinte die Nachbarin, dass deren Schlüssel im Eingangsbereich der Wohnung lag (Flur hinter der Eingangstür). Laut Polizei hätten die Diebe das Signal des (Keyless go-)Schlüssels aufgegriffen, um das Auto, welches direkt vor der Tür stand, zu öffnen.


----------



## Magogan (15. August 2015)

Tja, ist halt ein Komfort-Feature. Hat ja niemand gesagt, dass es nur für den Besitzer komfortabel ist. Da wollten die Hersteller mal etwas entwickeln, was mehr Menschen nützt, und dann beschweren sich die Kunden, dass ihre Autos geklaut werden. Typisch Deutschland.

Aber mal im Ernst, sowas hätte man auch wissen können als Hersteller. Funkübertragung gibt es ja nicht erst seit ein paar Tagen, sondern schon seit 100 Jahren oder so. Ich hoffe, ich kann bei meinen späteren Autos solche Features deaktivieren, aber dafür muss ich wohl einen Kleinwagen kaufen, bei denen das noch Sonderausstattung ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2015)

Wie gut das mein Auto noch Mechanik und Elektronik zum starten braucht. Da kann kein IT Futzi einfach mit wegfahren. 

Keyless Go Relais Attacken sind ja schon seit langem bekannt. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich teuer so ein Relais zu bauen und zu programmieren. Das kann jeder, der sich mal damit befasst. Mechanisch ein Auto klauen ist nicht einfach, da muss man erstmal eine Menge trainieren.


----------



## Magogan (15. August 2015)

Mein Auto hat auch nur eine Zentralverriegelung mit Fernbedienung. Aber in Oberklassewagen ist sowas vermutlich jetzt schon Serienausstattung.

Keyless Go ist zumindest ein passender Name. Man braucht keinen Schlüssel mehr, um mit den Autos wegzufahren


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2015)

Ich finde Keyless go sehr angenehm. Der Neue bekommts auch. Genau wie der Megane. Klauen kannst du alles, wenn du willst. Beim Keyless Go gibts wenigstens keine Schäden und Einbruchsspuren. Das dürfte aber nur relevant sein, wenn man das Auto wieder zurück bekommt. Woran ich sehr zweifle


----------



## Ruptet (15. August 2015)

Wer verwendet sowas eigentlich ? Das Auto mit dem Schlüssel zu Starten erfordert so ziemlich den gleichen Handgriff und vielleicht eine Sekunde mehr Zeit ... ist das wirklich son riesiger Komfort-Bonus ?

Das min automatischen "Tür entriegeln" ist natürlich schon was schönes  Aber ob ich jetzt auf dem Weg zum Auto mal eben den Schlüssel aus der Tasche hole und drücke ...naja ich könnt drauf verzichten.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2015)

Man gewöhnt sich halt dran. Zu Auto gehen, Auto ist bereits auf, Displays und Radio im Auto sind auch schon an. Zum Starten einfach Startknopf drücken. Keycard (Schlüssel) kann in der Hose bleiben. Aussteigen, Tür zumachen. Auto piepst, Rückspiegel klappen an. Auto ist zu und gut is. 

Ist halt bequem (zu klauen) ;0)


----------



## Ruptet (15. August 2015)

Alles braucht seine Schattenseiten


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2015)

Um mal den Buddhismus zu zitieren: "Es gibt keinen Fortschritt."

;0)


----------



## Almdudler2604 (15. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Um mal den Buddhismus zu zitieren: "Es gibt keinen Fortschritt."
> 
> ;0)



der war gut


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2015)

Die haben einfach Recht!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie gut das mein Auto noch Mechanik und Elektronik zum starten braucht. *Da kann kein IT Futzi einfach mit wegfahren*.


Das kann der auch bei keyless go nicht, wenn der auto-besitzer ein wenig nachdenkt.  So ein faradayscher käfig, aus alu-folie oder in form einer kleine blech-dose, wirkt bei funkwellen manchmal wunder.  Allerdings büßt man dann ja wieder komfort ein. 
Ich hoffe dann mal drauf, das nur noch fahrzeuge mit keyless go geklaut werden. So sterben die "alten diebe" wenigstens aus und keiner kann dann mehr eine mechanische verriegelung knacken.


----------



## turbosnake (15. August 2015)

Dann bist du am A***** wenn du deine  Schlüssel einschließt


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2015)

Das Problem bei den Relaisatacken ist, dass man das ECU Seitig im Grunde nach 20m Fahrweg merkt, aus Sicherheitsgründen aber nicht einfach das Auto ausser Betrieb setzen darf. Varianten mit (besserer) Laufzeitmessung sind so oder so in Arbeit.
@Mechanik: Ein nach aktuellem Stand "unpickbares" Schloss haben wir fertig entwickelt, will aber kein OEM kaufen. Im Endeffekt soll das Schloss hält nur so lange stand halten wie es dauern würde die Scheibe ein zu schlagen, den Riegel zu zerstören, etc.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2015)

Eigentlich müssten die Autohersteller ja sogar ein Interesse daran haben, dass ihr Autos geklaut werden. 

Der Beklaute hat das Geld von der Versicherung und einen Grund zum Neukauf. Der Dieb, bzw. der Käufer des gestohlenen Autos käme als Kunde oder Neukunde nicht in Betracht. Also kann der Hersteller am Diebstahl ja nur gewinnen.


----------



## Tactac90 (16. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten die Autohersteller ja sogar ein Interesse daran haben, dass ihr Autos geklaut werden.
> 
> Der Beklaute hat das Geld von der Versicherung und einen Grund zum Neukauf. Der Dieb, bzw. der Käufer des gestohlenen Autos käme als Kunde oder Neukunde nicht in Betracht. Also kann der Hersteller am Diebstahl ja nur gewinnen.



Das is zu weit gedacht, die haben da ganz andere Wege sich, neben dem offiziellen Fahrzeugverkauf, Kohle zu machen. 

Wie z.B.: Technik/ Ausstattung bei neuen Modellen den Facelifts "vorenthalten" und sie erst mit dem Facelift zu verbauen, am Besten so dass die VFL-Besitzer nachrüsten können. Obwohl das auch so ein Platzhalter für "Innovation" beim Facelift sein könnte. Bestes beispiel sind LED-Rückleuchten und Ähnliches. Der neue TT fällt mir da als Beispiel ein. Die lange 3. Bremsleuchte ist keine durchgehende LED sondern sone Kirmes Kettenbeleuchtung wie damals die Tagfahrlichter.

Ich könnte meine Hand ins Feuer legen dass das beim FL eine durchgehende LED wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Relaisatacken ist, dass man das ECU Seitig im Grunde nach 20m Fahrweg merkt, aus Sicherheitsgründen aber nicht einfach das Auto ausser Betrieb setzen darf.


Soweit ich das verstanden habe simulieren die geräte der diebe mit den vorhandenen daten aber den schlüssel.
Mal davon ab, das auto braucht ja nicht stehen bleiben. Wenn die elektronik den diebstahl bemerken sollte, kann das auto ja anfangen wild mit sämmtlichen lichtern zu blinken und in einen "notlauf" gehen wo es z.b. kein gas mehr annimmt.


> @Mechanik: Ein nach aktuellem Stand "unpickbares" Schloss haben wir fertig entwickelt, will aber kein OEM kaufen.


Die mühe das schloß selbst zu picken wird sich der autodieb kaum machen. Wenn, dann greifen die an der mechanik dahinter an und die kann man doch sicherlich entsprechend gestalten das da nichts zum angreifen ist.


> Im Endeffekt soll das Schloss hält nur so lange stand halten wie es dauern würde die Scheibe ein zu schlagen, den Riegel zu zerstören, etc.


Also gerade seitenscheiben leisten doch nicht wirklich wiederstand.


Seabound schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten die Autohersteller ja sogar  ein Interesse daran haben, dass ihr Autos geklaut werden.
> Der Beklaute hat das Geld von der Versicherung und einen Grund zum  Neukauf. Der Dieb, bzw. der Käufer des gestohlenen Autos käme als Kunde  oder Neukunde nicht in Betracht. Also kann der Hersteller am Diebstahl  ja nur gewinnen.


Das ist zu kurz gedacht. Keine versicherung schaut sich das ewig an und  dann gibt es für entsprechende modelle halt nur noch eine  haftpflichtversicherung. Und ob sich otto normal-verbraucher ein neues auto kauft wofür er keine vollkasko bekommt  und das in der diebstahl-statistik recht weit oben steht, waage ich zu  bezweifeln. (macht der im zweifelsfall sowieso nur einmal)


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe simulieren die geräte der diebe mit den vorhandenen daten aber den schlüssel.


Das ist dann aber keine klassische Relaisatacke mehr und allenfalls bei bestimmten Systemen möglich.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also gerade seitenscheiben leisten doch nicht wirklich wiederstand.


Deswegen sind Seitentürschlösser entsprechen "billig" ausgelegt. Es hilft ja nichts ewig stand zu halten wenn der Dieb einfach die Scheibe einschlagen kann.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. August 2015)

@Tactac90
Bei Audi kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber was das absichtliche  Vorenthalten von LED in Rückleuchten und (Seiten-)Blinkern angeht, ist BMW auch gut dabei. Seit dem E46 immer im Wechsel.
Erst normale Halogenglühbirnchen, dann LED beim Facelift. Beim jedem Nachfolgemodell das gleiche Spiel.
Nachrüstbar ist es dann natürlich, aber die Preise sind happig, da es natürlich häufig nicht nur mit nem simplen Austausch getan ist.


----------



## Tactac90 (16. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Tactac90
> Bei Audi kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber was das absichtliche  Vorenthalten von LED in Rückleuchten und (Seiten-)Blinkern angeht, ist BMW auch gut dabei. Seit dem E46 immer im Wechsel.
> Erst normale Halogenglühbirnchen, dann LED beim Facelift. Beim jedem Nachfolgemodell das gleiche Spiel.
> Nachrüstbar ist es dann natürlich, aber die Preise sind happig, da es natürlich häufig nicht nur mit nem simplen Austausch getan ist.



Jo, is bei BMW das selbe Spiel. Bei der E9X-Reihe ja auch. Wenn ich auf die LCI-Leuchten umrüsten wollte, bräuchte ich hinten nen neuen Heckdeckel und vorne ne neue Motorhaube :>


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2015)

Das stimmt, bei BMW kann man schon viel Geld an Nachrüstteilen lassen 
Bei mir stehen auch noch Luftführungen, Rückleuchten, Nieren, Diffusor und Seitenspiegel an.

_________________________

Hier ein kurzes Video zur momentanen Stage 1: MHD Stage 1 (Serien-Hardware) - YouTube
Oberaus zieht er gefühlsmäßig etwas die Zündung, vorallem bei länger anhaltender Last wegen dem kleinen Serien-Ladeluftkühler.
Vmax liegt irgendwo hinter Tacho Anschlag 

Das Fahrwerk ist ebenfalls Freitag angekommen und wird Dienstag oder Mittwoch verbaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (16. August 2015)

Was erwartest du auch, wenn du gerade mal 60000 € für einen neuen 3er BMW ausgibst? LED? Lächerlich. Streichhölzer tun es doch auch 

Wie kann eigentlich ein Querlenker brechen? Ist einem Kumpel passiert - bei 160 auf der Autobahn. Zum Glück wurde niemand ernsthaft verletzt.

Und wie viel Geld muss man aktuell für einen BMW E46 M3 ausgeben, wenn man einen will, der die Fahrt vom Händler zur Tankstelle übersteht? Ich kann auf diversen Autoverkaufsportalen nicht einschätzen, welche Autos gut sind und welche nicht, auf den Bildern sieht man das meist auch nicht so gut. Wo findet man jemanden, der einen bei sowas beraten kann? Ich kenn leider niemanden, der sich mit Autos auskennt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie kann eigentlich ein Querlenker brechen? Ist einem Kumpel passiert - bei 160 auf der Autobahn. Zum Glück wurde niemand ernsthaft verletzt.



Entweder durchgegammelt oder ein Produktionsfehler.
Oft brechen auch Fahrwerksteile welche bei Reparaturarbeiten gegen minderwertige Teile ausgetauscht wurden.



Magogan schrieb:


> Und wie viel Geld muss man aktuell für einen BMW E46 M3 ausgeben, wenn  man einen will, der die Fahrt vom Händler zur Tankstelle übersteht? Ich  kann auf diversen Autoverkaufsportalen nicht einschätzen, welche Autos  gut sind und welche nicht, auf den Bildern sieht man das meist auch  nicht so gut. Wo findet man jemanden, der einen bei sowas beraten kann?  Ich kenn leider niemanden, der sich mit Autos auskennt



Ich würde sagen ab 25k.
Das A und O ist eine lückenlose Historie bei der alle Servicearbeiten bei BMW durchgeführt wurden und kein Service überzogen wurde.
Auf überzogene Inspektionen reagiert der S54 ganz allergisch.


----------



## fatlace (16. August 2015)

Tactac90 schrieb:


> Jo, is bei BMW das selbe Spiel. Bei der E9X-Reihe ja auch. Wenn ich auf die LCI-Leuchten umrüsten wollte, bräuchte ich hinten nen neuen Heckdeckel und vorne ne neue Motorhaube :>



Damit machen die Hersteller aber kein Geld, das machen so wenig das es sich finanziell nicht lohnen sollte



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk ist ebenfalls Freitag angekommen und wird Dienstag oder Mittwoch verbaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel spaß dabei, ist ne drecksarbeit bei dem e92


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Viel spaß dabei, ist ne drecksarbeit bei dem e92



Wenn man hiernach geht eigentlich nicht so viel ^^
ST suspension Coilover Install - BMW E90 - YouTube

Ich mach das schön in Ruhe, dann wird das wohl klappen 
Und Werkzeug in allen Variationen hab ich auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk ist ebenfalls Freitag angekommen und wird Dienstag oder Mittwoch verbaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum kein Bilstein? Preislich ist es ja fast gleich...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Entweder durchgegammelt oder ein Produktionsfehler.
> Oft brechen auch Fahrwerksteile welche bei Reparaturarbeiten gegen minderwertige Teile ausgetauscht wurden.


Oder weil irgend ein Vollpfosten die mit einem Brenner bei einer vorhergegangenen Reparatur erwärmt hat. Könnte ich ausrasten, wenn ich so einen Pfusch sehe. Wenn die Schraube festgeammelt ist, dann muss halt auch mal der ganze Achsschenkel neu gemacht werden für 800€... ...aber irgendwelche hirnlosen ATU Schrauber bekommen die Schraube mit dem Brenner schon wieder gängig.
Dann passiert sowas.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Relaisatacken ist, dass man  das ECU Seitig im Grunde nach 20m Fahrweg merkt, aus Sicherheitsgründen  aber nicht einfach das Auto ausser Betrieb setzen darf. Varianten mit  (besserer) Laufzeitmessung sind so oder so in Arbeit.
> @Mechanik: Ein nach aktuellem Stand "unpickbares" Schloss haben wir  fertig entwickelt, will aber kein OEM kaufen. Im Endeffekt soll das  Schloss hält nur so lange stand halten wie es dauern würde die Scheibe  ein zu schlagen, den Riegel zu zerstören, etc.


An dem Schloss würde ich mich ma gern versuchen.  Autoschlösser sind wenn sie älter und abgenutzter werden oft relativ leicht zu picken. Wenn das Schloss aber eins im "Abloy-stil" ist mit rotierenden Scheiben, dann wirds echt super hart.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das kann der auch bei keyless go nicht,  wenn der auto-besitzer ein wenig nachdenkt.  So ein faradayscher käfig,  aus alu-folie oder in form einer kleine blech-dose, wirkt bei funkwellen  manchmal wunder.  Allerdings büßt man dann ja wieder komfort ein.
> Ich hoffe dann mal drauf, das nur noch fahrzeuge mit keyless go geklaut  werden. So sterben die "alten diebe" wenigstens aus und keiner kann dann  mehr eine mechanische verriegelung knacken.


Wenn ich meinen Keyless Go Schlüssel immer EMP sicher aufgewahren muss, dann verzichte ich lieber auf diesen "Komfort".


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2015)

Weil es ein KW Variante 1 ist. So toll sind Bilstein Fahrwerke auch nicht, haben oft Dämpfer Probleme und sind recht hart (teilweise zu hart). Stand auch vor der Wahl ob KW1, Bilstein B16, D2 Racing oder Tein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2015)

Naja beim Gewindefahrwerk ist man ja selber schuld, wenn man es zu hart fährt. 
Ich persönlich mag Bilstein Fahrwerke vom Fahrverhalten her. Ist halt eher für den Track Einsatz abgestimmt, als für die Straße. Und die Abstimmung ist meist für ein leeres Auto oder nur sehr gering beladen. Wenn man nen Bilstein Fahrwerk einbaut um zum Einkaufen zu fahren oder in den Urlaub, dann hat man was falsch gemacht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum kein Bilstein? Preislich ist es ja fast gleich...



Aber nicht zu den extrem guten Konditionen, zu denen ich das Fahrwerk bekommen habe 
Zu dem Preis kaufen viele kleinere Händler das Fahrwerk ein, würde ich schätzen, so günstig.
Außerdem bin ich kein Fan von Bilstein Fahrwerken. Da hab ich schon viel zu viel schlechtes drüber gelesen ( im Gegensatz zu KW/ST)



Riverna schrieb:


> Weil es ein KW Variante 1 ist. So toll sind Bilstein Fahrwerke auch nicht, haben oft Dämpfer Probleme und sind recht hart (teilweise zu hart). Stand auch vor der Wahl ob KW1, Bilstein B16, D2 Racing oder Tein.



Ist baugleich dem KW V2, also mit Zugstufenverstellung 
Alles identisch zum KW V2 , mit dem Unterschied, dass das ST XA Stahl verzinkt ist.

@Badfrag: Quasi jedes normal bestellbare Bilstein ist für die Rennstrecke viel zu weich, zumindest die Fahrwerke für BMWs 
Da muss man schon ein Rennfahrwerk oder ein B16 mit anderen Federraten nehmen, damit das Fahrwerk gut auf der Rennstrecke funktioniert.
Dann nehme ich doch lieber ein KW Clubsport, was deutlich geeigneter für die Rennstreckennutzung ist.


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2015)

Wenn ein Fahrwerk nicht zum Einkaufen geeignet ist, dann ist es einfach ein schrottiges Fahrwerk. Zumindestens wenn es kein reinrassiges Track Fahrwerk ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu den extrem guten Konditionen, zu denen ich das Fahrwerk bekommen habe
> Zu dem Preis kaufen viele kleinere Händler das Fahrwerk ein, würde ich schätzen, so günstig.
> Außerdem bin ich kein Fan von Bilstein Fahrwerken. Da hab ich schon viel zu viel schlechtes drüber gelesen ( im Gegensatz zu KW/ST)
> 
> ...


Wenn das so günstig war, dann keine Frage. 

Also nen B16 bekommt man so hart, das man nur noch springt.  Ist ja aber nicht der Sinn.



Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fahrwerk nicht zum Einkaufen geeignet  ist, dann ist es einfach ein schrottiges Fahrwerk. Zumindestens wenn es  kein reinrassiges Track Fahrwerk ist.


Nen normales B12 eignet sich auf jeden Fall dazu. Aber warum soll ein Hersteller ein voll einstellbares Gewindefahrwerk auch zum Einkaufen abstimmen? Wenn man sich so ein Fahrwerk einbaut, dann legt man nur Wert auf maximalen Grip und nicht das die Eier im Kofferraum heile bleiben.


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2015)

Es handelt sich immerhin noch um Fahrwerke für Straßenfahrzeuge, ein minimalen Restkomfort sollten diese schon bieten sonst haben sie meiner Meinung nach ihren Sinn verfehlt. Die meisten bauen sich solche Fahrwerke auch nicht nur wegen der Performance ein, vielen geht es auch um die Optik.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2015)

Jedes voll einstellbare Fahrwerk bekommt man so hart, wenn die Verstellung weit genug geht.

...was ich davon halte Gewindefahrwerke zur Optik einzubauen hatte ich ja schonmal gesagt...


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2015)

Für den Baguetteillac ist das beste Fahrwerk das Bilstein B16. Oder halt das Cup-Fahrwerk von Öhlins. Wobei die Öhlins Fahrwerke nach einer Saison schon schmoddrig und fertig aussehen sollen. 

 Ich fahr KAYABA. Reicht um zum Aldi zu gondeln.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jedes voll einstellbare Fahrwerk bekommt man so hart, wenn die Verstellung weit genug geht.
> 
> ...was ich davon halte Gewindefahrwerke zur Optik einzubauen hatte ich ja schonmal gesagt...



Wozu soll man sich den nen Gewinde für die Strecke einbauen ? Da reicht auch nen Sportfahrwerk mit fester Tieferlegung 20mm oder so.


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jedes voll einstellbare Fahrwerk bekommt man so hart, wenn die Verstellung weit genug geht.
> 
> ...was ich davon halte Gewindefahrwerke zur Optik einzubauen hatte ich ja schonmal gesagt...



Dann ist es aber nicht die Schuld vom Fahrwerk das kein Restkomfort mehr vorhanden ist, sondern von dem Mechaniker der das Setup verpfuscht hat. Und was du davon hälst und was nicht, wird 99% der Leuten herzlich egal sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wozu soll man sich den nen Gewinde für die Strecke einbauen ? Da reicht auch nen Sportfahrwerk mit fester Tieferlegung 20mm oder so.


Ich glaube du hast das mit den Fahrwerken noch nicht so richtig verstanden...

Straßenverkehr -> Sportfahrwerk mit fester Tieferlegung und Mischabstimmung
Rennstrecke -> voll einstellbares Gewindefahrwerk um das Auto der Witterung und der Strecke anzupassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jedes voll einstellbare Fahrwerk bekommt man so hart, wenn die Verstellung weit genug geht.



Macht aber null Sinn.
Wenn die Federn zu weich sind, bringt es nix die Druckstufe dichtzudrehen.
Dann kann man das Fahrverhalten komplett knicken.
Druck und Zugstufe sind nicht dazu da um das Federverhalten eines Fahrwerks komplett zu verändern.


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2015)

Diese Aussage sehe ich als Quatsch an. 

Ein Gewindefahrwerk hat auch einen haufen Vorteile im Straßenverkehr. So kann man sich seine Höhe selber aussuchen und muss sich nicht an irgendwelchen Vorgaben richten. Manchmal sind 35mm nicht tief genug und 50mm schon wieder zu tief. Das Problem haben nicht nur Leute auf dem Track... denen ist die Tiefe rein vom optischen Aspekt her nämlich herzlich egal. Ich habe auch ein voll einstellbares Gewindefahrwerk und werde trotzdem 95% meiner Kilometer auf der Straße abspulen und nur einen sehr kleinen Teil auf dem Track. Trotzdem würde ich mir niemals ein Sportfahrwerk einbauen, die fahren sich nämlich in der Regel deutlich schlechter eins ein gut eingestelltes Gewindefahrwerk.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Macht aber null Sinn.
> Wenn die Federn zu weich sind, bringt es nix die Druckstufe dichtzudrehen.
> Dann kann man das Fahrverhalten komplett knicken.
> Druck und Zugstufe sind nicht dazu da um das Federverhalten eines Fahrwerks komplett zu verändern.


Ja schon klar es soll damit ja auch die Dämpfung verändert werden.

Man kommt nur ein Straßenfahrwerk nicht mit Rennfedern, weil man dann keine STVZO Zulassung mehr bekommen würde. Und deswegen müssen da halt ein paar weichere und längere Federn rein. Aber für ein Trackday Auto geht ein B16 auf jeden Fall hart genug. Ich weis ja nicht was du so für Vorlieben hast aber ich habe liebe es wenn ich auch zwischen den Bodenwellen noch Kontakt zur Straße habe und nicht nur davor und dahinter. 




Riverna schrieb:


> Diese Aussage sehe ich als Quatsch an.
> 
> Ein Gewindefahrwerk hat auch einen haufen Vorteile im Straßenverkehr. So  kann man sich seine Höhe selber aussuchen und muss sich nicht an  irgendwelchen Vorgaben richten. Manchmal sind 35mm nicht tief genug und  50mm schon wieder zu tief. Das Problem haben nicht nur Leute auf dem  Track... denen ist die Tiefe rein vom optischen Aspekt her nämlich  herzlich egal. Ich habe auch ein voll einstellbares Gewindefahrwerk und  werde trotzdem 95% meiner Kilometer auf der Straße abspulen und nur  einen sehr kleinen Teil auf dem Track. Trotzdem würde ich mir niemals  ein Sportfahrwerk einbauen, die fahren sich nämlich in der Regel  deutlich schlechter eins ein gut eingestelltes Gewindefahrwerk.


Du fährst eine Track Abstimmung auf der Straße? Ich dachte du musst mit der Kiste zum einkaufen fahren können, weil sonst das Fahrwerk nix taugt? Hmmmmm...
Und eine Mischabstimmung hat ein Sportfahrwerk auch. Dafür braucht man kein Gewindefahrwerk kaufen. Und wenn das Gewindefahrwerk in Zug und Druckstufe vielleicht 1-2 klicks zum Sportfahrwerk abweicht, dann merkst du das auf der Straße sicherlich nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja schon klar es soll damit ja auch die Dämpfung verändert werden.
> 
> Man kommt nur ein Straßenfahrwerk nicht mit Rennfedern, weil man dann keine STVZO Zulassung mehr bekommen würde. Und deswegen müssen da halt ein paar weichere und längere Federn rein. Aber für ein Trackday Auto geht ein B16 auf jeden Fall hart genug. Ich weis ja nicht was du so für Vorlieben hast aber ich habe liebe es wenn ich auch zwischen den Bodenwellen noch Kontakt zur Straße habe und nicht nur davor und dahinter.



Ich kenne mehrere, die sich über das weiche B16 beklagt haben (1er M Coupé und E36 M3 Fahrer).
Und das sind nicht solche, die nur 5x pro Jahr auf der Strecke sind sondern sehr oft und ein Fahrwerk gut beurteilen können.
Auch verschleißen die Dämpfer mit einer zu weichen Federkennlinien sehr schnell.
Deshalb kommt für meinen E36 nur ein KW Clubsport in frage. Da stimmt das P/L Verhältnis


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst eine Track Abstimmung auf der Straße? Ich dachte du musst mit der Kiste zum einkaufen fahren können, weil sonst das Fahrwerk nix taugt? Hmmmmm...
> Und eine Mischabstimmung hat ein Sportfahrwerk auch. Dafür braucht man kein Gewindefahrwerk kaufen. Und wenn das Gewindefahrwerk in Zug und Druckstufe vielleicht 1-2 klicks zum Sportfahrwerk abweicht, dann merkst du das auf der Straße sicherlich nicht.



Ließt du meine Beiträge nicht richtig durch oder raffst du sie einfach nicht? Anders kann ich mir dein rumgeeiere nicht erklären...


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber für ein Trackday Auto geht ein B16 auf jeden Fall hart genug. Ich weis ja nicht was du so für Vorlieben hast aber ich habe liebe es wenn ich auch zwischen den Bodenwellen noch Kontakt zur Straße habe und nicht nur davor und dahinter.


Wenn du zwischen den Bodenwellen noch Kontakt zur Fahrbahn haben willst, wieso drehst du dann ein Fahrwerk so hart wie möglich?
Das kannst du auf nem topfebenen Kurs machen, aber auf der Nordschleife macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du zwischen den Bodenwellen noch Kontakt zur Fahrbahn haben willst, wieso drehst du dann ein Fahrwerk so hart wie möglich?
> Das kannst du auf nem topfebenen Kurs machen, aber auf der Nordschleife macht das keinen Sinn.


Hmmmm du hast das wohl nicht richtig verstanden... grade weil ich guten Grip haben will, möchte ich kein knüppelhartes Fahrwerk.


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2015)

Es ist erstaunlich wie du dir selber wiedersprichst und quasi jetzt das komplette Gegenteil von gestern behauptest. Damit disqualifizierst du dich komplett...


----------



## egert217 (17. August 2015)

Wir habe mal wieder den alten 2CV ausgegraben, was haltet ihr vom Video?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS3nX9JT6Vw


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2015)

Bis auf den eher schlechten Zustand der Ente, ein durchaus schönes und aufwendiges Video.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich wie du dir selber wiedersprichst und quasi jetzt das komplette Gegenteil von gestern behauptest. Damit disqualifizierst du dich komplett...


Dann solltest du vielleicht mal lesen lernen. ...oder verstehen was du da grade liest.


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2015)

Daran wird es liegen... zum Glück wird jeder der deine Posting ließt wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. August 2015)

Komisch, da oben steht, dass das Fahrwerk hart genug geht, jetzt möchtest du plötzlich kein hartes Fahrwerk mehr? 
Mysteriös


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. August 2015)

Wenn man nur einen Post komplett aus dem Kontext liest, dann mag das eventuell zutreffen...

Für die, die es nicht verstanden haben hier nochmal:...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jedes voll einstellbare Fahrwerk bekommt man so hart, wenn die Verstellung weit genug geht.





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Macht aber null Sinn.
> Wenn die Federn zu weich sind, bringt es nix die Druckstufe dichtzudrehen.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber für ein Trackday Auto  geht ein B16 auf jeden Fall hart genug.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. August 2015)

Stimmt, du als unser Profirennfahrer hast natürlich immer Recht


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. August 2015)

Soll ich jetzt in jeden Post Querverweise reinmachen, damit es auch jeder versteht?


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2015)

Erst schriebst du das ein Fahrwerk nicht dafür gebaut ist das Eier heile zuhause ankommen (also muss es hart sein, bei einem Bootsfahrwerk zerbrechen Eier selten) und auf einmal ist es doch ziemlich weich damit es genug Kontakt bietet. Da brauchst du keine Querverweise oder den Leuten unterstellen das sie zu dämlich zum lesen sind. Aber mir schuldest du immernoch eine Antwort auf #47532 aber da werde ich wohl keine Antwort drauf bekommen (die Sinn ergibt).


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt in jeden Post Querverweise reinmachen, damit es auch jeder versteht?


Was versteht?
Das du erst sagst ein Fahrwerk soll richtig hart sein und ne Seite später dass zu hart nicht gut ist.
Du musst auch schon dazu sagen, auf welcher Rennstrecke du fährst/fahren willst.
Ausser natürlich du stimmst dein Auto nicht für jede Rennstrecke ab.


----------



## skycurve (17. August 2015)

Habt ihr drei eigentlich auch gewusst, dass es ein dazwischen zwischen Boots- und Eier-zerknüppel-fahrwerk gibt? Sowas wird BadFrag wohl gemeint haben. Was ein Kindergarten hier manchmal abgeht..


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. August 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht wie ein rennstreckenfahrwerk für die strecke okay ist, dann aber zuhart zum einkaufen, wobei es für die strecke ja auch nicht zu hart sein darf. Ich meine ist doch egal wie hart die kiste is wenn man zum einkaufen fährt. Wer braucht schon komfort


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon komfort



Jeder der nicht nur alle 4 Monate mal seine Karre bewegt wie du.



skycurve schrieb:


> Habt ihr drei eigentlich auch gewusst, dass es ein dazwischen zwischen Boots- und Eier-zerknüppel-fahrwerk gibt? Sowas wird BadFrag wohl gemeint haben. Was ein Kindergarten hier manchmal abgeht..



Scheinbar hast du nicht verstanden um was es geht. Aber das ist ja kein Problem


----------



## skycurve (17. August 2015)

Achso, geht es hier darum, anderen Leuten zu unterstellen, nicht lesen zu können, sie als dumm hinzustellen oder ihnen die Wörter im Mund umzudrehen? Disqualifiziere dich nicht selbst.



Riverna schrieb:


> Scheinbar hast du nicht verstanden um was es geht. Aber das ist ja kein Problem


Jep, das wird es wohl sein, danke dass du es mir nicht übel nimmst (y)


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2015)

Kein Problem, was für ein schlechter Mensch wäre ich auch wenn ich dir das übel nehme? Niemand ist perfekt...

PS: (y) geht nur bei Facebook.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Erst schriebst du das ein Fahrwerk nicht dafür gebaut ist das Eier heile zuhause ankommen (also muss es hart sein, bei einem Bootsfahrwerk zerbrechen Eier selten) und auf einmal ist es doch ziemlich weich damit es genug Kontakt bietet. Da brauchst du keine Querverweise oder den Leuten unterstellen das sie zu dämlich zum lesen sind. Aber mir schuldest du immernoch eine Antwort auf #47532 aber da werde ich wohl keine Antwort drauf bekommen (die Sinn ergibt).


Ich habe geschrieben das ein Gewindefahrwerk nicht dafür geeignet ist, um damit seine Eier vom Einkaufen heile nach hause zu bekommen. Das war nicht 100% bildlich gemeint, denn selbst ein einem GoKart kann man das schaffen.
Dann habe ich auf die Aussage von King geantwortet das man ein B16 schon sehr hart abstimmen kann. Er hatte geschrieben:


> @Badfrag: Quasi jedes normal bestellbare Bilstein ist für die Rennstrecke viel zu weich, zumindest die Fahrwerke für BMWs


Das war meine Meinung zu dieser Aussage.
Dann hatte ich diesen Satz geschrieben:


> Ich weis ja nicht was du so für Vorlieben hast aber ich habe liebe es  wenn ich auch zwischen den Bodenwellen noch Kontakt zur Straße habe und  nicht nur davor und dahinter.


der sich auf diesen Satz direkt davor bezieht:


> Aber für ein Trackday Auto geht ein B16 auf jeden Fall hart genug.


Dieser Satz ist meine persönliche Meinung zur Härte eines B16 Fahrwerks.
King war anderer Meinung und meinte das ein B16 für die Rennstrecke noch nicht hart genug sei.

Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen.

Was ich dir da auf deinen Post antworten soll weis ich nicht. Immerhin verstehen ja andere Leute die Zusammenhänge wunderbar...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was versteht?
> Das du erst sagst ein Fahrwerk soll richtig hart sein und ne Seite später dass zu hart nicht gut ist.
> Du musst auch schon dazu sagen, auf welcher Rennstrecke du fährst/fahren willst.
> Ausser natürlich du stimmst dein Auto nicht für jede Rennstrecke ab.


Wo habe ich geschrieben das ein Fahrwerk richtig hart sein soll? Zitat bitte! Ich habe nur geschrieben das es möglich ist, ein B16 richtig hart abzustimmen, ich es aber nicht so machen würde.

Zur Zeit stimme ich mein Auto auf gar nichts ab, weil ich kein Gewindefahrwerk verbaut hab. Hätte ich eins drin, würde ich aber für jede Strecke und Straße im Winter/Sommer eine andere Einstellung fahren. Da ich aber höchstwarscheinlich zu faul wäre das ständig umzustellen, würde ich lieber ein Sportfahrwerk mit guter Mischabstimmung verbauen und mir das Geld sparen. Auf Trackdays bin ich nicht auf jede hundertstel Sekunde scharf, von daher ist das ein super Kompromiss. Anstatt stundenlang Fahrwerkseinstellungen zu ändern, finde ich wesendlich mehr Zeit durch das ausloten der perfekten Linie.


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben das ein Gewindefahrwerk nicht dafür geeignet ist, um damit seine Eier vom Einkaufen heile nach hause zu bekommen.



Und genau diese Aussage ist absoluter Blödsinn. Durch die Verstellmöglichkeit in Höhe/Tiefe und Härte ist ein Gewindefahrwerk BESSER geeignet als ein normales Sportfahrwerk wo man eben gar nichts verändern kann. Und wenn man ein Gewindefahrwerk nicht so einstellen kann das man damit normal fahren kann, ist es wahrscheinlich ein billig Fahrwerk ala Lowtec oder Ebay Müll. Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, deine Aussagen auf den letzten Seiten stimmen nicht.

Jedoch habe ich immernoch keine Erklärung dafür wo ich geschrieben habe das ich mit einem Track Setup auf der Straße rumgurke. Diese Antwort werde ich wohl auch nie bekommen, egal wie oft ich nachfrage...


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben das ein Gewindefahrwerk nicht dafür geeignet ist, um damit seine Eier vom Einkaufen heile nach hause zu bekommen. Das war nicht 100% bildlich gemeint, denn selbst ein einem GoKart kann man das schaffen.
> Dann habe ich auf die Aussage von King geantwortet das man ein B16 schon sehr hart abstimmen kann.
> 
> Dieser Satz ist meine persönliche Meinung zur Härte eines B16 Fahrwerks.
> ...



Guck mal was du in einem Post geschrieben hast.
Erst meinst du das B16 kann man sehr hart abstimmen und in einem früheren Thread hattest du geschrieben, dass es dann auch für die Rennstrecke taugt.
Jetzt soll ein Fahrwerk aber auf einmal nicht mehr so hart sein.

Auch kannst du mit einem Gewindefahrwerk nur bedingt dein Auto abstimmen, da die Federrate immer gleich ist.
Da würde nur Federn tauschen helfen und es nützt dir garnichts die Dämpfer bis Anschlag zu zudrehen.

Bei meinem Octavia RS ist die Abstimmung auch nicht so gut, da passt die Federrate auch nicht besonders zu den Dämpfern.
Da gibt es genug, die ein Gewindefahrwerk fahren, weil es komfortabler ist und trotzdem sportlicher.


----------



## Seabound (18. August 2015)

Popcorn :0)


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jedoch habe ich immernoch keine Erklärung dafür wo ich geschrieben habe das ich mit einem Track Setup auf der Straße rumgurke. Diese Antwort werde ich wohl auch nie bekommen, egal wie oft ich nachfrage...


Du fährst kein Track Setup auf der Straße? Und warum sollte dann ein Gewindefahrwerk besser sein als ein Sportfahrwerk, wenn du in Endeffekt das Gewindefahrwerk wie ein Sportfahrwerk einstellst? Nur der Vorteil das man die Höhe stufenlos immer wieder verstellen kann? ...zumal man das auch bei einem Gewindefahrwerk nicht kann, weil man es sonst jedes mal neu eintragen müsste.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Guck mal was du in einem Post geschrieben hast.
> Erst meinst du das B16 kann man sehr hart abstimmen und in einem früheren Thread hattest du geschrieben, dass es dann auch für die Rennstrecke taugt.
> Jetzt soll ein Fahrwerk aber auf einmal nicht mehr so hart sein.
> 
> ...


Exakt richtig. Ich habe gesagt das man ein B16 sehr hart abstimmen kann, ich selber mag es aber nicht wenn ein Fahrwerk so hart ist. Was ist daran falsch/schlimm?

Bei einem Gewindefahrwerk kann man auch die Feder Vorspannung ändern, was die Federkennlinie beeinflusst. Man muss nicht immer gleich die Federn tauschen.


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst kein Track Setup auf der Straße? Und warum sollte dann ein Gewindefahrwerk besser sein als ein Sportfahrwerk, wenn du in Endeffekt das Gewindefahrwerk wie ein Sportfahrwerk einstellst? Nur der Vorteil das man die Höhe stufenlos immer wieder verstellen kann? ...zumal man das auch bei einem Gewindefahrwerk nicht kann, weil man es sonst jedes mal neu eintragen müsste.



Jetzt mal ganz im ernst, stellst du dich absichtlich so blöd an oder willst du mich ärgern?
Selbstverständlich fahre ich KEIN Track Setup sondern ein Straßen Setup, immerhin ist es ein Alltagsauto und kein Tracktool. Und wie kann man ein Gewindefahrwerk wie ein Sportfahrwerk einstellen? Schweißt man da die Gewinde fest? Man stellt ein Gewindefahrwerk EINMAL auf die exakt ideale Höhe ein (welche es in 95% der Fälle bei einem Sportfahrwerk nicht gibt) und lässt es dann einfachen. Die Vorspannung der Feder und die Druck und Zugstufe kann man dann beliebig einstellen sei es für den Track oder für den normalen Gebrauch.

So schwer ist das doch nicht zu verstehen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. August 2015)

Naja wenn du meinst das man dafür unbedingt ein Gewindefahrwerk braucht, dann soll das wohl so sein. 
Weiter darüber zu diskutieren wird es warscheinlich nicht bringen...


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man für die Strasse ein Gewindefahrwerk nur einmal in der Höhe einstellen muss.
Mit einem normalen Sportfahrwerk kommst du meist nie genau auf die Höhe, die du haben willst.


----------



## dsdenni (18. August 2015)

Schon heftig... Klar ist er nicht der einzige dem das passiert aber da fehlen einem echt die Worte
Unter den Kommentaren auf Facebook sah ich sicher 10-20 weitere Personen mit denselben Bildern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja wenn du meinst das man dafür unbedingt ein Gewindefahrwerk braucht, dann soll das wohl so sein.
> Weiter darüber zu diskutieren wird es warscheinlich nicht bringen...



Ja das meine ich, wie wahrscheinlich millionen andere Menschen auch. Wenn du das nicht einsiehst, gebe ich dir Recht das es keinen Sinn macht zu diskutieren.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit einem normalen Sportfahrwerk kommst du meist nie genau auf die Höhe, die du haben willst.



So sieht es aus... gibt halt keine Fahrwerke mit z.B. 47/43mm oder 52/58mm.


----------



## 1821984 (18. August 2015)

Hauptsache die Fahrwerke werden nicht so Tief gedreht das man dann Federwegsbegrenzer einbauen muss. Denn wenn man dem Fahrwerk seinen Arbeitsweg nimmt kann man auch gleich Stahlstreben zwischen bauen. Denn es gibts genug die alles zu weit runter drehen und dann aber 3m Federwegsbegrenzer einbauen nur damit die Karre nicht irgendwo a an eckt oder so.

Und man sollte einem Auto auch anmerken wann es am Limit ist. Wenn man das nicht kann weil das Fahrwerk in seiner Abstimmung begrenzt wird bringt einem das beste Fahrwerk nichts. 
Und jedes Fahrwerk verhällt sich bei jedem Auto anders. Und für Rundkurse gibts es nun ganz andere Fahrwerke als normale Gewinde... usw.
Spezielle Trackfahrwerke sind nicht umsonst ein ganzes Stück teurer und mit einer Zulassung ist meistens auch nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2015)

Bis jetzt jetzt hatte jedes Auto was ich hatte Federwegsbegrenzer und das erachte ich auch als sinnvoll.
Federweg ist ja gut, aber die Dämpfer müssen ja nicht durchschlagen.
Ob jetzt harte oder weiche Federwegbegrenzer ist natürlich nen Unterschied.


----------



## 1821984 (18. August 2015)

Im übertiebenen Sinne meine ich die wo die Kolbenstange noch 8cm rausguckt aus dem Dämpfer und da dann aber 6cm Begrenzer drin sind.


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2015)

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit Lowtec Gewindefahrwerken? In diversen Foren ließt man in der Regel gute Erfahrungen. Scheinbar gibt es für meinen Almera nur TA-Technik und LowTec Fahrwerke... die TA-Technik Fahrwerke kann ich einigermassen gut beurteilen da ich eins im Mazda verbaut habe. Ist vom Preis/Leistung her eigentlich recht gut, aber mir minimal zu hart. Ausserdem wird das Fahrzeug durch die Bauform je nach Tieferlegung immer weicher weil man der Feder die Vorspannung nehmen muss. Das LowTec hat die selbe Bauform wie die K-Sport/D2 Racing Fahrwerke, davon bin ich persönlich ein Fan. Da die Härte immer gleich bleibt, egal die Tief der Hocker ist.


----------



## 1821984 (18. August 2015)

Lowtek sollte man nur die teureren nehmen. Die günstigen Varianten fangen schon nach kruzer Zeit das gammeln an.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die großen Hersteller da keines im Programm haben

-KW
-H&R
-Billstein

Und bevor ich mir ein TA-technik einbau, würde ich eher zu AP greifen. Sagt mir so mein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2015)

Wie gesagt das TA-Technik ist eigentlich ok, bis auf die Eigenschaft mit der Härte. 
Es gibt beim LowTec 9.1, 9.2 usw bis hin zu 9.4 und scheinbar ist der einzige Unterschied das 9.1 und 9.2 aus Stahl und 9.3 und 9.4 aus Edelstahl ist. Das mit dem Gammel sehe ich in zwei Hinsichten als kleineres Problem, erstens stellt man das Fahrwerk nur ein einziges mal ein und danach ist die Funktion gar nicht mehr wichtig und der zweite Punkt ist die Pflege. Mit ausreichender Pflege kann man das Problem scheinbar gut umgehen. 

Bisher habe ich nur drei Hersteller gefunden, TA-Technik, LowTec und Intrax (von denen ich nix halte, ausser Abstand). Ich bin aber auch nicht wirklich bereit 900Euro aufwärts auszugeben. Das Fahrzeug ist schließlich nur ein Daily bzw Winterauto und somit wäre ein mega gutes Fahrwerk meiner Meinung nach verschwendet. Immerhin fahre ich 95% der Zeit damit 100km/h - 140km/h auf der Autobahn. Mir geht es rein um die Optik und darum das mein original Fahrwerk anfängt zu poltern.

Preise:
TA-Technix = 399Euro 
LowTec H9.1 = 474Euro 
LowTec H9.2 = 599Euro
LowTec H9.3 = 699Euro
LowTec H9.4 = 949Euro 

Eigentlich kommt preislich nur das H9.1 oder H9.2 in Frage . Der Unterschied zwischen beiden soll eine angeblich bessere Qualität der Dämpfer sein... ab H9.3 lohnt sich so ein günstiges Fahrwerk nicht mehr, da ich für 300Euro mehr ein D2 Racing bekomme (zwar ohne Gutachten) und das deutlich besser ist. Aber wie gesagt mir für die Anwendung einfach zu teuer.

Aber bevor ich mir Gedanken über ein Fahrwerk (und einen Sportauspuff) mache, wird die Kiste demnächst entrostet und teillackiert. Im März muss ich zum TÜV und aktuell würde er das aufgrund von kleineren Durchrostungen nicht unbedingt schaffen. Wollte ihn eigentlich auch demnächst verkaufen... aber irgendwie wäre das schwachsinnig. Ein Auto was weniger Unterhaltungskosten und Spritkosten benötigt werde ich nicht finden, ~130Euro Steuer, 400Euro Versicherung (im Jahr) und ca 5Euro Spritverbrauch auf 100km/h spricht für sich. Da lohnt es sich definitiv die ~ 2000Euro Reperaturkosten (Schweißen, Lackieren, Gewindefahrwerk, Sportauspuff). Die habe ich relativ schnell wieder rein gefahren. Ausserdem macht die Kiste aufgrund vom Gewicht (1100kg) auch etwas Spaß, natürlich sind die 90PS jetzt nicht der Bringer... aber für den Alltag reichts.


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Schon heftig... Klar ist er nicht der einzige dem das passiert aber da fehlen einem echt die Worte
> Unter den Kommentaren auf Facebook sah ich sicher 10-20 weitere Personen mit denselben Bildern...
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, zum Glück zahlt die Versicherung das. Also zumindest den Wiederbeschaffungswert. Und in ein paar Wochen wird es dann wieder geklaut.

Am besten einfach arm sein, dann hat man solche Probleme nicht  Oder so reich, dass man sich ein Haus mit Garage und Leibwächter leisten kann xD


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

Lowtec ist eigentlich ein ziemlich beschissener Produktnahme


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich nur drei Hersteller gefunden, TA-Technik, LowTec und Intrax (von denen ich nix halte, ausser Abstand).



Intrax baut eigentlich sehr sehr gute Fahrwerke.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Lowtec ist eigentlich ein ziemlich beschissener Produktnahme



Welch ein unglaublich geistreicher und informativer Beitrag. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Intrax baut eigentlich sehr sehr gute Fahrwerke.



Ich hatte ein Intrax Fahrwerk in meinem grauen NX und war damit ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. Die 100NX Fahrwerke bestehen aus einem zusammen gestellten Fahrwerk, Vorderachse ist vom N15 und Hinterachse vom P10. Das Fahrwerk war knüppel und damit meine ich richtig richtig hart. Fahren war damit überhaupt nicht möglich. Also zumindestens beim 100NX taugt das Fahrwerk überhaupt nichts und da es wie gesagt 1:1 das gleiche an der Vorderachse ist wird das beim neuen N15 auch so sein.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Welch ein unglaublich geistreicher und informativer Beitrag.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Wann regst du dich eigentlich mal nicht auf? o_O


----------



## norse (19. August 2015)

Jetzt beginnt das wieder ...  einfach ignorieren, anders wirds nix. Jeder ist halt wie er ist, Punkt.

Zum Thema: Ich hatte mal Intrax und Weitec ... nuuunja, nein danke, nie wieder  
Man konnte zwar was einstellen, aber so wirklich was gebracht hat es nicht. DIe Qualität war auch eher minderwertig. das ein Gewindefahrwerk etwas mehr Wartung hat (Zwecks Einstellungen prüfen regelämßig etc.) ist mir klar, aber das es nach mehrmaligen Einstellen bereits derbe Abnutzungserscheinungen hat und man es nach 2 Jahre gar nicht mehr Einstellen kann - nein danke, das geht einfach nicht! Und hart waren die Dinger auch wie Sau ... 

ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe dann doch lieber bei den größeren. KW, Bilstein o.Ä. und für Spezialfälle wie Rally / Slalom o.Ä. gibt es nochmal separate Hersteller. Dann kostet so ein Fahrwerk aber gut und gerne mal 6000,-€ aufwärts zzgl. Setup.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (19. August 2015)

norse schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe dann doch lieber bei den größeren. KW, Bilstein o.Ä. und für Spezialfälle wie Rally / Slalom o.Ä. gibt es nochmal separate Hersteller. Dann kostet so ein Fahrwerk aber gut und gerne mal 6000,-€ aufwärts zzgl. Setup.



Gibt es von Intrax genau so. Zum Beispiel das INTRAX 4-Weg Black Titanium für den E30 M3, E46 M3... Kostet über 6000€.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wann regst du dich eigentlich mal nicht auf? o_O



Was hast du bitte sonst an Reaktion erwartet? Das ich dich beglückwünsche? Immerhin habe ich mich auch zurück gehalten als du Bilder von deinem (in meinen Augen) abgrundtief hässlichen Neuerwerb gepostet hast. Aufgeregt habe ich mich aber noch lange nicht, nur deinen geistreich und informativen Beitrag hervorgehoben. 



norse schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe dann doch lieber bei den größeren. KW, Bilstein o.Ä. und für Spezialfälle wie Rally / Slalom o.Ä. gibt es nochmal separate Hersteller. Dann kostet so ein Fahrwerk aber gut und gerne mal 6000,-€ aufwärts zzgl. Setup.



Im Subi habe ich auch ein gutes Fahrwerk, beim Almera geht es mir hingegen nur das er etwas straffer auf der Autobahn liegt und ich die Höhe so einstellen kann wie ich es gerne hätte. In ein 1000Euro Auto, werde ich kein 1000Euro Fahrwerk einbauen


----------



## keinnick (19. August 2015)

Warum willst Du in diese "Alltagsschleuder" (nicht böse gemeint) denn überhaupt Kohle reinstecken, die Du hinterher nie wieder siehst? Fahrwerk, Sportauspuff, wofür wenn Du damit nur zur Arbeit gurkst und eh nur auf der Autobahn schleichst?

Für alles andere hast Du doch noch Deine anderen Kisten.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2015)

Das Alltagsschleuder nehme ich dir nicht böse, dass ist er auch.

Weil ein neues "normales" Fahrwerk auch nicht günstiger sein wird und er wie gesagt anfängt zu poltern.  Über den Auspuff kann man natürlich streiten ob das überhaupt nötig ist. Aber bei dem Fahrwerk kann ich dann ruhig ein paar Euro für was besseres drauf legen. Mir stinkt es eh schon einige Zeit das er so normal aussieht. Bisschen tiefer, bisschen lauter... dass kann auch im Alltag nicht schaden


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was hast du bitte sonst an Reaktion erwartet? Das ich dich beglückwünsche? Immerhin habe ich mich auch zurück gehalten als du Bilder von deinem (in meinen Augen) abgrundtief hässlichen Neuerwerb gepostet hast. Aufgeregt habe ich mich aber noch lange nicht, nur deinen geistreich und informativen Beitrag hervorgehoben



Ich weiß nicht, aber das kommt mir bei dir immer alles reichlich verbittert und frustriert vor. Aber ist nicht meine Baustelle. 

Und nebenbei, man muss kein Einstein sein, um den Wortwitz in einem technischen Produkt namens LowTec zu entdecken. Ich könnt mich grad wieder darüber beömmeln


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2015)

Wie dem auch sei... ich habe keine Lust weiter über sowas sinnloses zu diskutieren.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

Egal. Endlich Feierabend. Heimwärts gehts töff töff töff...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich hatte mal Intrax und Weitec ... nuuunja, nein danke, nie wieder
> Man konnte zwar was einstellen, aber so wirklich was gebracht hat es nicht. DIe Qualität war auch eher minderwertig. das ein Gewindefahrwerk etwas mehr Wartung hat (Zwecks Einstellungen prüfen regelämßig etc.) ist mir klar, aber das es nach mehrmaligen Einstellen bereits derbe Abnutzungserscheinungen hat und man es nach 2 Jahre gar nicht mehr Einstellen kann - nein danke, das geht einfach nicht! Und hart waren die Dinger auch wie Sau ... .



Dann hast du wahrscheinlich das günstigste FW von denen genommen, welches wahrscheinlich auch noch zugekauft war, denn die guten Fahrwerke von denen sind spitzenmäßig.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2015)

Ich kann nur von meinem Erfahrungen mit Intrax berichten und das war knüppel hart und quasi unfahrbar ab einer bestimmten Tiefe. Aber diese Erfahrung bezieht sich auch einzig und alleine auf den 100NX GTi.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich hatte mal Intrax und Weitec ... nuuunja, nein danke, nie wieder
> 
> ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe dann doch lieber bei den größeren. KW, Bilstein o.Ä. und für Spezialfälle wie Rally / Slalom o.Ä. gibt es nochmal separate Hersteller. Dann kostet so ein Fahrwerk aber gut und gerne mal 6000,-€ aufwärts zzgl. Setup.


Hab mal was unterstrichen.
Weitec gehört zu KW, ist halt etwas billiger.
Normalerweise stimmt die Qualität auch bei Weitec, hatte noch keine Probleme mit denen.
Hatte im Audi 90 KAW Federn mit Weitec Dämpfern und jeder hat gesagt, dass das viel Spass beim Fahren gemacht hat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. August 2015)

Gibt es von AP keins für den Almera ? 

Ich hätte gerne noch eine Sunny N13 Limo, würde super zur ED Limo passen


----------



## Useful (19. August 2015)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Leute bezüglich Alu-Felgen im Winter.
Kann man das machen? Brauche nämlich welche, also Winterreifen und auf Alu sieht das einfach beser aus 
Mit Stahl und Radzierblende könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. Aber wie sieht das aus mit den Alufelgen, denn sie sind ja zB auch dem Streusalz ausgesetzt usw....
Am besten wäre es wenn jemand antwortet der das schon ein paar Saison mal gemacht habt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2015)

Also mit den klar lackierten Standard Alus vom Streetka hatte ich drei Winter lang keine Abnutzungserscheinungen. Die E46 von meiner Mum hatten/haben auch Winteralus und keine auffallenden Schäden o.Ä.. Genau genommen ist Stahl eh empfindlicher was Korrosion an geht als Alu.
Ergo: Es geht.


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2015)

ja geht ganz normal, würde nur eher dunklere felgen nehmen wegen dem dreck.
da man das auto ja im winter seltener wäscht, hält der sich hartnäckig da drauf
hier sind die häßlichen kack dinger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

Die meisten Alus sind heutzutage doch eh Winterfest. Ich hätte da keine Bedenken! Ich hab mir schwarze Alus für ca. 85€/Stück für den Winter gekauft. Alles paletti. Sieht genauso gut aus, wie bei meinen Sommerfelgen und ist Winterfest. Putzen muss man auch nicht, weil eh schwarz.


----------



## Useful (19. August 2015)

@fatlace niceeeeee das Auto 

Dann kann ich mich ja beruhigt auch für die Alus entschienden


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

Hast du die Alus schon, oder willst du erst noch kaufen?


----------



## Useful (19. August 2015)

Ich kaufe erst noch, dachte da spontan dann an Reifendirekt Alukompletträder zu nehmen. So ganz normal silberne.

Aber es ist noch nicht endgültig entschieden


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

Kuck mal bei den Anbietern im Internet nach den Felgen deiner Wahl. Da steht bei den Alus zumeist dabei, ob die wintergeeignet sind...


----------



## Useful (19. August 2015)

Kennt jemand noch welche? Außer Reifendirekt und Felgen-Outlet 
Vielleich findet man ja auch gebraucht günstige


----------



## fatlace (19. August 2015)

guck lieber erstmal nach reifen welche größe gänig und günstig ist und dann such dir die felgen dazu aus
nicht das es ne ausgefallene größe ist mit reifen die dann schweine teuer sind
wollte die 19er auf dem bild erst als winterfelgen nehmen weil ich neue hab, aber bei 1000euro der satz winterreifen habe ich mir das dann doch spontan anders überlegt


----------



## Seabound (19. August 2015)

Ich werd wohl beim neuen Auto meiner Frau auch nicht von den ab Werk montierten 19 Zoll auf 19 Zoll im Winter wechseln. Im Winter werdens wohl 18 oder 17 Zoll. Geht beides. Hab mal gekuckt, alleine der Unterschied von 19 zu 18 Zoll bei den Reifen ist ca 400 €. 19 Zoll würden mich die Reifen ca. 1200 € kosten und 18 Zoll isses halt 800 €. Das waren aber Preise im Internet. Ich bekomm die Dinger ja was günstiger. Trotzdem halte ich 19 Zoll im Winter für übertrieben.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2015)

Ich würde wenn es geht im Winter immer OEM Felgen fahren.
Die haben normalerweise die beste Qualität, aber sind leider auch nicht ganz billig.
Fahre im Winter 18" auf OEM Felgen und keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Gibt es von AP keins für den Almera ?
> 
> Ich hätte gerne noch eine Sunny N13 Limo, würde super zur ED Limo passen



Nein bisher habe ich da nichts gefunden, LowTec, TA-Technixs und GT Cupline aus dem billig Preis Segment und dann halt KSport, D2 Racing und Intrax von den etwas teureren. 
Ich hätte gerne wieder einen 100NX B13 oder einen Sunny B12 (mein erstes Auto) oder oder oder... aber meine Verlobte ist ja der Meinung das 5 Autos reichen. 



Useful schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es wenn jemand antwortet der das schon ein paar Saison mal gemacht habt.



Meine selbst lackierten Felgen haben auch kein Problem im Winter, zwei Saisons gefahren und keine Lackplatzer oder ähnliches.

Mein aktuelles Lieblingsbild:


----------



## Magogan (20. August 2015)

Ich kann dir einen Felgenhändler empfehlen, wenn du Tuning-Felgen willst. Wenn du im Raum Berlin wohnst, kannst du dort sogar hinfahren und die montieren lassen bzw. welche aussuchen. Hab ich bei meinen gemacht. Aber bei normalen Felgen kann ich dir nicht helfen.


----------



## norse (20. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine selbst lackierten Felgen haben auch kein Problem im Winter, zwei Saisons gefahren und keine Lackplatzer oder ähnliches.
> 
> Mein aktuelles Lieblingsbild:



Ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich die Art des Tunings nicht mag, also das optische was du bevorzugst ... du hast einfachen den geilsten grünen Subi den ich kenne  Sonst sieht dieses Opa grün einfach ... nunja aus


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2015)

Der Kontrast mit dem dunklen Hintergrund und der roten Zapfsäule mit dem grünen Auto sieht gut aus. Bzw, das Umfeld sorgt dafür, dass das Grün richtig schön zur Geltung kommt. Das Bild gefällt mir insgesamt auch von der Stimmung her ganz gut.

Bißchen schade, dass man das Halteverbotsschild und die Personen im Hintergrund sieht.


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich die Art des Tunings nicht mag, also das optische was du bevorzugst ... du hast einfachen den geilsten grünen Subi den ich kenne  Sonst sieht dieses Opa grün einfach ... nunja aus



Bisher habe ich noch keinen anderen in dem Grün gesehen, scheint echt relativ selten zu sein. Aber mein Tuning ist nicht nur optisch, halt mehr Track als Rally. Die Kiste wird trotzdem artgerecht bewegt. Oder wie meinst du das mit dem optisch?


----------



## norse (20. August 2015)

Mir gings rein um die Optik - die meisten die an ihrem Subi schrauben, bei denen ist es dann doch eher dezent, man möchte sich einfach dem STI nähern und gut, bei dir sieht das ganze dann doch eher etwas ... aggressiver aus  einfach anders als das typische STI oder Prodrive Ziel das die meisten haben und auch ich eigentlich bevorzuge.

Ja die Grünen sind eher selten, den Outback sieht man aber öfter mal in dem Grün, zumindest die älteren von Bj. 2000 rum


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2015)

Naja im Endeffekt ist ja nicht viel an meinem Subi gemacht, Felgen, Auspuff, Fahrwerk, bissi mehr Ladedruck, Abstimmung und die Scheinwerfer. 
Auf STI Optik umbauen finde ich persönlich blöd solange man keinen STI hat und auf Prodrive brauch ich nicht gehen, ist ja schon einer.  Aber ich verstehe schon was du meinst, vielen Subi Fahrern ist mein Subi z.B. zu tief da er seine "Rally Eigentschaft" verliert. Andere meckern das ich zuviel Sturz fahre. Aber die Kiste wird nicht über den Acker bewegt und muss auch keine 270km/h Stundenlang fahren. Aber so hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. August 2015)

Wie manch einer wohl darauf kommt, dass dein Impreza zu tief sei...
Du fährst ja auf Asphalt. Da war manch Impreza WRC früher noch tiefer gelegt (z.B. bei der Rally Deutschland), wie deiner jetzt.


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist es mir egal was andere sagen, wobei mir keiner erzählen das er nicht gerne ein Lob hört. Ich empfinde meinen Subi auch nicht als tief, da würden locker noch 2cm oder 3cm gehen bevor er wirklich tief ist.


----------



## norse (20. August 2015)

Ja da geht definitiv noch was, mein alter war deutlich tiefer, aber das Ding war auch einfach grausam ...


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2015)

Selbst die Rally Koffer waren wie DiabloIIIFan sagte schon tiefer.


----------



## Useful (20. August 2015)

@ Riverna
Wirklich ne geile Karre 

Ich würde wohl 14-Zöller nehmen, die kosten mit den Dunlop Winter Response 2 ca 500 bei Reifendirekt. Welche Felge genau ist mir eigentlich egal. So ein standard Design passt mir, einfach silber und 5 Speichen. Sodass sich da kein Salz in verwinkelten Stellen ablagert sondern die Felge auch so schon sauber gehalten wird.
Danke an alle anderen für weitere Erfahrungen  Nun kann ich informiert entscheiden


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2015)

14 Zoll?  Welche Bremse passt da denn drunter? Fährst du nen Oldtimer?


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2015)

Keine Ahnung aber ich würde mal tippen, dass eine Menge Kleinwagen mit 14" rumfahren? Was ist daran denn so ungewöhnlich?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2015)

Welches Deutsche Auto bekommt man noch mit 14" Felgen? Das ist wenn aber nur der kleinst mögliche Motor. Bei allen deren Autos ist 15-16" Pflicht, weil sonst die Bremse nicht mehr drunter passt.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2015)

Naja, ich sagte ja: Kleinwagen. Einen VW up! bekommst Du z. B. mit 14" Rädern. Und ne Menge alter Polos und Golf 3/4(?) fahren sicherlich auch noch mit der Größe rum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2015)

Hmmm, hätte nicht gedacht das es den Up noch mit 14" gibt...

...ist eine aussterbene Größe...


----------



## Useful (20. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, ich sagte ja: Kleinwagen. Einen VW up! bekommst Du z. B. mit 14" Rädern. Und ne Menge alter Polos und Golf 3/4(?) fahren sicherlich auch noch mit der Größe rum.



Thats it 
Allerdings ein Skoda Citigo, dasselbe nur als "Skoda" in weiß. Gibts ja neben dem Seat Mii.
Och also es geht, er braucht ja keine LKW Bremsen  demnach auch keine riesigen.
Aber was soll ich sagen, laut Spritmonitor Verbrauch von 4,2 Litern 

SO wie ich informiert bin fahren doch die ganzen Kleinstwagen mit 14 Zoll. Citroen C1, Peugeot 107/106, Aygo, VW-Up Familie.....



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm, hätte nicht gedacht das es den Up noch mit 14" gibt...
> 
> ...ist eine aussterbene Größe...



Joa, für einen Polo würde ich sagen wäre das schon zu klein. Aber sie sind nicht so klein wie sie sich anhören 
Jedenfalls sehen sie an meinem Auto recht groß aus (mit Relation der Fahrzeuggröße)

PS: Zum Motor, 60 PS, 999cm³, 3 Zylinder. Geht aber besser als es sich anhört 
Reicht vollkommen für mich, selbst auf der Autobahn und für den Alltag.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. August 2015)

14 Zoll reicht doch aus. 
Wer geht schon im Winter in die Eisdiele?


----------



## Memphys (20. August 2015)

Wenn der Polo in der Hinsicht mit dem Seat Ibiza vergleichbar ist dürfen da auch keine 14" mehr drauf, selbst mit kleinster Motorisierung... Hab mich mit den Bereifungsoptionen für meinen Ibiza beschäftigen müssen, brauche Winterreifen... 

Winterreifen auf 15 oder 16" (Sommerräder 16")? Machts überhaupt einen großen Unterschied? Sorry wenn die Frage blöd ist, ist jetzt das erste Mal, dass ich Reifen kaufen muss 
Die Reifen selbst sollen Conti WinterContact TS 850 werden (es sei denn da spricht was gravierendes dagegen?)


----------



## turbosnake (20. August 2015)

Irgendwie brauchen heutige Autos recht große Felgen damit sie vernünftig aussehen.


----------



## Useful (20. August 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wenn der Polo in der Hinsicht mit dem Seat Ibiza vergleichbar ist dürfen da auch keine 14" mehr drauf, selbst mit kleinster Motorisierung... Hab mich mit den Bereifungsoptionen für meinen Ibiza beschäftigen müssen, brauche Winterreifen...
> 
> Winterreifen auf 15 oder 16" (Sommerräder 16")? Machts überhaupt einen großen Unterschied? Sorry wenn die Frage blöd ist, ist jetzt das erste Mal, dass ich Reifen kaufen muss
> Die Reifen selbst sollen Conti WinterContact TS 850 werden (es sei denn da spricht was gravierendes dagegen?)



Ist eben eine Frage vom Preis. Ich würde für Winter das günstigere Bevorzugen.
Da ich mir auch noch welche zulege, meine Wahl ist auf die Winter Response 2 von Dunlop gefallen. Recht effizient und durchweg gute Auszeichnungen. Soll keine Werbung sein, sondern nur eine kleine Anregung die mal anzusehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> PS: Zum Motor, 60 PS, 999cm³, 3 Zylinder. Geht aber besser als es sich anhört
> Reicht vollkommen für mich, selbst auf der Autobahn und für den Alltag.



Besser als eine 4 Zylinder Nähmaschine in der selben Leistungsklasse 
Der Motor ist wirklich gut, das Getriebe leider nicht.
Bei mir in der Famile wird auch ein Up gefahren, den ich auch ab und zu mal benutze.
Finde den vom Fahrverhalten her ganz lustig und fahre da sogar (kürzere Strecken) recht gerne mit, obwohl ich sonst die 6-Fache Leistung gewöhnt bin 



Useful schrieb:


> Ist eben eine Frage vom Preis. Ich würde für Winter das günstigere Bevorzugen.
> Da ich mir auch noch welche zulege, meine Wahl ist auf die Winter  Response 2 von Dunlop gefallen. Recht effizient und durchweg gute  Auszeichnungen. Soll keine Werbung sein, sondern nur eine kleine  Anregung die mal anzusehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hast du denn für ein Budget für den Winterradsatz ?


----------



## Useful (20. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Besser als eine 4 Zylinder Nähmaschine in der selben Leistungsklasse
> Der Motor ist wirklich gut, das Getriebe leider nicht.
> Bei mir in der Famile wird auch ein Up gefahren, den ich auch ab und zu mal benutze.
> Finde den vom Fahrverhalten her ganz lustig und fahre da sogar (kürzere Strecken) recht gerne mit, obwohl ich sonst die 6-Fache Leistung gewöhnt bin
> ...



Haha bei dem Auto was du sonst fährst ist ja klar 
Also 360 PS? ^^ 
Das Getriebe, ja, das ist wirklich etwas, sagen wirs so, da hätten sie noch dran arbeiten können. Aber sonst ist es ok.
Empfehlen würde ich allerdings nur die 60 PS Maschine, der 75 PSler ist bei 130 bei 4000 Rpm, außerdem sind es die selben Motoren und der 75er nur minimal zügiger. Preislich gehts bis 500. Bei Reifendirekt gerade geguckt, 14 Zoll Enzo G war das glaube ich mit den Winter Response 2 für 116+10€ Versand das Stück. Das ginge vollkommen in Ordnung. Werden auch bei der Suche als Winterkomplettrad eben angeboten. Daher denke ich die sollten den Winter überstehen.

Edit: 
@ =MR-C=KinG[GER]​Und wie ich sehe ein neues Profilbild  Echt niice


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wer geht schon im Winter in die Eisdiele?




Ich natürlich!


----------



## Memphys (20. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Ist eben eine Frage vom Preis. Ich würde für Winter das günstigere Bevorzugen.
> Da ich mir auch noch welche zulege, meine Wahl ist auf die Winter Response 2 von Dunlop gefallen. Recht effizient und durchweg gute Auszeichnungen. Soll keine Werbung sein, sondern nur eine kleine Anregung die mal anzusehen



Jop, tun sich laut diversen Tests wohl beide nicht so viel... der Conti wohl ein bisschen besser auf Schnee/Eis, der Dunlop leicht besseren Spritverbrauch, dafür nicht ganz so gut bei Eis und Schnee. Kostenpunkt wäre bei 185/60 R15 so ziemlich der selbe, tendiere da eher zum Conti weil ich relativ ländlich wohne und im Winter oft relativ steile Berge hoch und runter muss.


----------



## Useful (20. August 2015)

Dann ist es denke ich mal die richtige Wahl


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Wenn der Polo in der Hinsicht mit dem Seat Ibiza vergleichbar ist dürfen da auch keine 14" mehr drauf, selbst mit kleinster Motorisierung...



Zumindest beim aktuellen Polo ist eine der gängigsten Serienbereifungen 175/70R14 oder 185/60R15.


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2015)

Der Twingo von meiner Frau hat auch 14 Zoll.


----------



## Useful (20. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der Twingo von meiner Frau hat auch 14 Zoll.



Wechen Twingo hat sie? Den älteren oder den ganz neuen?


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2015)

Phase II

Den mittleren also.


----------



## Memphys (20. August 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Zumindest beim aktuellen Polo ist eine der gängigsten Serienbereifungen 175/70R14 oder 185/60R15.



Dann hab ich entweder falsch geguckt (wäre mir durchaus zuzutrauen) oder es ist einfach nicht vergleichbar (glaub ich aber eigentlich nicht, ist ja fast das selbe Auto).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Also 360 PS? ^^



Momentan ja. Angepeilt sind aber noch ein paar Pferde mehr 



Useful schrieb:


> Empfehlen würde ich allerdings nur die 60 PS Maschine, der 75 PSler ist  bei 130 bei 4000 Rpm, außerdem sind es die selben Motoren und der 75er  nur minimal zügiger.



Ja, der 75PS ist nur Softwaremäßig offen. Der 60er ist obenraus etwas gedrosselt und hat, wie schon erwähnt, die längere Übersetzung.



Useful schrieb:


> Edit:
> @ =MR-C=KinG[GER]Und wie ich sehe ein neues Profilbild  Echt niice



Momentan ist er noch etwas tiefer (neues Fahrwerk)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war nach dem Einbau, etwas zu tief, obwohl noch ne Menge Restgewinde vorhanden war ^^
Hab ihn dann auf Gutachtenhöhe hochgeschraubt (2-2,5cm höher).



Useful schrieb:


> Preislich gehts bis 500. Bei Reifendirekt gerade  geguckt, 14 Zoll Enzo G war das glaube ich mit den Winter Response 2 für  116+10€ Versand das Stück. Das ginge vollkommen in Ordnung. Werden auch  bei der Suche als Winterkomplettrad eben angeboten. Daher denke ich die  sollten den Winter überstehen.



Was hälst du denn hier von ?

Felgen: Alufelge fÃ¼r VOLKSWAGEN UP AA (LK 4 x 100) mit CMS C17 DIAMANT SCHWARZ MATT, SKU:173640
Reifen: Nokian Wr A3 195/50 R15 86H

Zwar etwas über deinem Budget, dafür 1" größere Räder, ziemlich passendes Design ivm. dem Auto und ebenfalls sehr guten Winterreifen


----------



## Klutten (20. August 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Dann hab ich entweder falsch geguckt (wäre mir durchaus zuzutrauen) oder es ist einfach nicht vergleichbar (glaub ich aber eigentlich nicht, ist ja fast das selbe Auto).



Wenn du deine Schlüsselnummern postest, kann ich dir alle Serienbereifungen deines Autos nennen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Irgendwie brauchen heutige Autos recht große Felgen damit sie vernünftig aussehen.


Die Radhäuser sind halt auf große Räder designed. Dass was heute mancher in der Mittelklasse ab Werk fährt wäre bei mir einfach nach zwei Metern vom Radhaus aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## Useful (20. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Momentan ja. Angepeilt sind aber noch ein paar Pferde mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh die Reifen sind ja auch super 
und 15 Zoll natürlich von der Optik ne Ecke besser, danke für den Vorschlag, werde mir das aber noch überlegen 

Vielleicht knackts du ja die 400er Marke? 

Sieht echt super aus, schöner 3-Türer 

Jo, und in 0-100 ist der 75er kaum schneller.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Vielleicht knackts du ja die 400er Marke?



400PS sind noch relativ "leicht" möglich.
Mit den Serienturbos sind bis etwa 450PS möglich.



Useful schrieb:


> Sieht echt super aus, schöner 3-Türer



Danke.


----------



## Useful (20. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 400PS sind noch relativ "leicht" möglich.
> Mit den Serienturbos sind bis etwa 450PS möglich.
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich weiterhin gespannt


----------



## turbosnake (20. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Radhäuser sind halt auf große Räder designed.


Sieht dann nur mit kleinen Reifen extrem schlecht aus und das  auch auf Pressefotos. 
Schreckt imo eher ab.


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2015)

Och ja ein bisschen mehr Leistung soll der Subi übern Winter auch bekommen... mal sehen was da mit dem ollen TD04 Lader so machbar ist. Für nächsten Winter (2016) ist dann ein deutlichen Leistungsupgrade geplant.


----------



## fatlace (20. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Momentan ist er noch etwas tiefer (neues Fahrwerk)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hast du den RM BK?
Ich gehe denke ich Samstag vorne noch einen cm runter

Find der Weiße streifen in den Felgen versaut es ein bisschen, passt da halt gar nicht rein irgendwie, sonnst steht er super da

Habe mir jetzt btw die IS luftführungen bestellt, mal schauen wann ich Zeit finde die zu verbauen, ist momentan alles ein bisschen stressig
solltest du auch machen, ein segen für deinen Öl kühler.

hier mal ein aktuelles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2015)

Was haben eure beiden 330i´s eigentlich für ein maximales Drehmoment? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## fatlace (20. August 2015)

ich 325i und king 335i
laut datenblatt habe ich 270nm, king sollte ne ganze schippe mehr haben


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2015)

Bei den ganzen BMW´s hab ich den Überblick verloren. Aber gibt es nicht noch einen mit einem 330i?


----------



## fatlace (21. August 2015)

hmm, ehrlich gesagt kenn ich nur noch beam mit der 335 limo, wo steckt der eigentlich, lange nix mehr von ihm gelesen


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2015)

Ach dann war es beam mit dem 335i... 
Hab gegooglet also der 335i hat 400nm, schon erstaunlich das mein 2L auch 400nm hat. Mich würde mal interessieren wieso die Subi Motoren soviel Drehmoment für relativ wenig Leistung haben. Der Skyline vom Kumpel hat trotz 450PS auch gerade mal 50nm als ich.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Naja ich hab noch weniger Leistung und dabei aber auch schon bei 350NM.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (21. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ach dann war es beam mit dem 335i...
> Hab gegooglet also der 335i hat 400nm, schon erstaunlich das mein 2L auch 400nm hat. Mich würde mal interessieren wieso die Subi Motoren soviel Drehmoment für relativ wenig Leistung haben. Der Skyline vom Kumpel hat trotz 450PS auch gerade mal 50nm als ich.



Dabei muss man noch bedenken, dass das nur die Maximalwerte sind. Das ist wichtig, denn...
Worauf es ankommt ist wieviel Drehmoment (insgesamt) über das Drehzahlband anliegt, das man durchfährt, wenn man durchbeschleunigt.
Da wird der 335i wahrscheinlich insgesamt mehr Drehmoment über das gesamte Drehzahlband zur Verfügung stehen haben, wie der 2 Liter Impreza.

Eventuell relativiert sich dass dann mit "soviel Drehmoment" ganz schnell. Man kann sich die Diagramme beider Motoren ja mal angucken, und vergleichen.
(Was ich gerade nochmal gemacht habe). Ein Vergleich zwischen dem Diagramm von Subaru zum aktuellen STI, und dann eines des 335i.
http://www.treffseiten.de/bmw/info/leistung/leistung_335i_07_01.pdf
http://www.subaru.de/fileadmin/imag...n/2-5-dohc-subaru-boxer-turbomotor-su__1_.jpg

Beide Motoren haben in etwa das gleiche maximale Drehmoment. Aber der 335i liefert insgesamt dann doch mehr.
Damit dürfte dann auch deine Frage geklärt sein.
Man könnte es etwas provokanter ausdrücken: Der Subi baut das Drehmoment erst noch auf, während der 335i schon voll drückt.
Und wenn der Subi das Drehmoment schon wieder abbaut, nachdem er kurz mal auf Höhe des 335i war, drückt der 335i einfach voll weiter.

Oder wie beim Bankdrücken, im Fitnessstudio. Der eine drückt die 100 Kg zwei mal. Der nächste schafft auch nur 100 Kg, aber er drückt sie 12 mal. 

Vielleicht kann man noch erwähnen, dass man das Motordrehmoment auch nicht überbewerten sollte.
Am Ende zählt für die Beschleunigung dann das Drehmoment am Rad.
Denn zwischen Motor und Rad liegen natürlich noch das Getriebe sowie eine Achsübersetzung...


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

Grad in Wiesbaden hinter nem weißen Porsche 918 hergefahren. Eigentlich doch ein ganz schönes Auto. Satter Sound. Ist jetzt der zweite, den ich hier sehe. Auf Bildern hat er mir bis jetzt nicht gefallen...


----------



## aloha84 (21. August 2015)

Hai, hatte irgendwie keine richtige Zeit hier mal was reinzuschreiben, und neue Fotos habe ich auch noch nicht geschafft.

Also nur Kurzbericht:
War mit meinem neuen Astra letzte Woche Donnerstag beim Händler, wegen der Heckklappe, er hat sich tausend mal entschuldigt und sie wurde eingestellt.
Ergebnis: Passt, wackelt nicht, und das Wichtigste --> kein Quietschen o.ä. mehr.....jetzt ist auch auf schlechtesten Straßen Ruhe!

So dala war ich am Freitag in der Waschanlage zum Lack versiegeln, war ein Sonderangebot für 69€ statt 139€.....und da ich dieses Jahr faul bin, warum nicht?!
Ergebnis: Naja was soll man sagen, sauber, glänzend, glatt, Wasser perlt schön ab und die Sache soll ein 3/4 Jahr halten, na mal schauen.

Sonst bin ich momentan einfach nur geschockt, wie viel ich, durch private + berufliche Termine, die letzten Wochen rumkutsche.
Zumindest kann man so schonmal was über den Verbrauch sagen, Arbeitsstrecke ist ein 1/3 Mix aus AB,LS,Stadt (einfache Fahrt ca. 60KM) --> Im Schnitt liege ich jetzt bei 6.1 Liter bei einer Druchnittsgeschwindigkeit von 79km/h(BC).
Auf der AB fahre ich 150, LS 110, Stadt 60 und ich kreuze pro Strecke exakt 13 Ampeln.
Insgesamt bin ich mit der Kiste äußerst zufrieden, Fahrleistungen sind für mich ausreichend (vor allem die Elastizität in den hohen Gängen ist super), Verbrauch geht voll in Ordnung (angegeben ist er glaube mit 5,3L/100, real gerade 6,1L/100) und das Fahrwerk ist besser als gedacht.
Jetzt muss er nur wie sein Vorgänger knapp 300tkm halten, und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

Klingt doch nach nem super Auto!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. August 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Was hast du den RM BK?
> Ich gehe denke ich Samstag vorne noch einen cm runter
> 
> Find der Weiße streifen in den Felgen versaut es ein bisschen, passt da halt gar nicht rein irgendwie, sonnst steht er super da
> ...



Was heißt RM BK ? Abstand Radmitte Kotflügelkante?
Das sind auf dem Bild vorne etwa 300mm, hinten etwas weniger.
Das ist kein weißer Streifen, die Felgen sind dort glanzgedreht ^^
Nächstes Jahr möchte ich aber eh auf die M 163 wechseln.
Die IS Luftführungen habe ich mir gestern auch bestellt  (Sowie echte PP Nieren und den "SportDiffusor" oder wie der heißt, der Teillackierte)



fatlace schrieb:


> ich 325i und king 335i
> laut datenblatt habe ich 270nm, king sollte ne ganze schippe mehr haben



Momentan um 500Nm, bzw. etwas drüber.



Riverna schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen BMW´s hab ich den Überblick verloren. Aber gibt es nicht noch einen mit einem 330i?



Soweit ich weiß, fährt hier jemand ein rotes E46 330i Coupé.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist kein weißer Streifen, die Felgen sind dort glanzgedreht ^^



Beim Felgendoktor gewesen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Beim Felgendoktor gewesen?



Nee, kannst du so kaufen.
Und wenn man es schafft die Felge hinter den Speichen zu beschädigt, dass die zum Doc. muss, ist das schon ne Kunst 
Den kleinen äußeren glanzgedrehten Ring lass ich aber vorm Verkauf der Felgen wahrscheinlich noch mal abdrehen, dann sind die wieder wie neu.


----------



## fatlace (21. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was heißt RM BK ? Abstand Radmitte Kotflügelkante?
> Das sind auf dem Bild vorne etwa 300mm, hinten etwas weniger.
> Das ist kein weißer Streifen, die Felgen sind dort glanzgedreht ^^
> Nächstes Jahr möchte ich aber eh auf die M 163 wechseln.
> ...



Ja genau Radmitte - Bördelkante meinte ich

Gibt noch induvidual Nieren vom M3 die sind dann in Schwarzchrome glaube ich, aufjedenfall sind die in der gleichen Farbe wie die Shadowline leisten

Die CSL felgen dürften aber hinten nicht so ohne weiteres passen.

Performance Diffusor heißt der


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, kannst du so kaufen.
> Und wenn man es schafft die Felge hinter den Speichen zu beschädigt, dass die zum Doc. muss, ist das schon ne Kunst
> Den kleinen äußeren glanzgedrehten Ring lass ich aber vorm Verkauf der Felgen wahrscheinlich noch mal abdrehen, dann sind die wieder wie neu.



Bei matten Felgen ist das oft das Problem, dass die nach der Felgenreparatur, bzw. nach dem Abdrehen vom Felgenhorn quasi einen glanzgedrehten Rand haben, da dass frische Alu nicht matt sondern hell ist. Muss man halt nachlackieren. Unter Umständen sieht der glanzgedrehte Rand aber auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2015)

@DiabloIIIFan 

Leider hat der aktuelle Impreza einen anderen Forum, dass ist der 2.5L. Aber prinzipell hast du vollkommen recht, wollte damit auch nicht sagen das der 335i wenig Drehmoment hat sondern einfach das ich finde das 400nm für einen 2L Turbo schon recht viel ist. Mein Kumpel fährt einen MR2 Turbo und hat da auch einen 2L Turbo drin. Laut Prüfstand hat der Wagen 210PS jedoch ein maximales Drehmoment kurzzeitig von 267nm. Mein Impreza hat maximal 400nm und von 3000U/Min bis 6000U/Min immer über 350nm. Der 335i aus deinem Diagramm scheint auch auf 400nm begrenzt zu sein, so linea wie die Kurve verläuft. 

Das ist mir schon alles klar, bin ja kein Laie was Autos angeht  Erstaunlich viel Drehmoment ist es meiner Meinung nach schon. Wobei man auch dazu sagen muss das ich 0.7bar mehr Ladedruck fahre als Serie, im Serienzustand hat der Motor Peak kaum 300nm.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (21. August 2015)

Ja, stimmt. Dass das Diagramm vom 2.5 Liter Impreza ist weiß ich. Habe das von der Subaru Seite rausgesucht. Aber da sieht man, das selbst dieser einen schlechteren Verlauf hat wie der 335i.
Und das du den 335i nicht schlecht reden wolltest, ist mir doch bewusst, so habe ich das gar nicht aufgefasst von dir.
Je nach Übersetzung kann es sogar sein, das der 2.5er Impreza trotzdem mehr abgeht. Ich bin da nicht der Experte für den Impreza, aber früher waren die doch relativ kurz übersetzt, was sich auch an niedriger Höchstgeschwindigkeit gezeigt hat, oder liege ich da falsch, habe das falsch in Erinnerung?
Dafür beschleunigen sie aber einen Ticken besser.
Da müsste man dann ausrechnen, wieviel Drehmoment wirklich am Rad ankommt.
Wenn beispielsweise der Motor bei Drehzahl X 350 Nm liefert, und wir im zweiten Gang z.B. eine Übersetzung von 2.35 haben, sowie eine Achsübersetzung von 3.9:
Das machen dann schon 350 Nm x 2.35 x 3.9 = 3208 Nm am Rad. Da wäre dann noch der Vergleich interessant, gegeben dem Fall man möchte es wirklich wissen.
Und die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist bei einem Impreza ja nun nicht wirklich interessant, das Auto bietet ja ganz andere Qualitäten.


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2015)

Eigentlich sind die Imprezas recht lang übersetzt zumindestens die NewAge. Wie lang die Gänge nun im einzelnen Übersetzt sind weiß ich nicht, nur das ich bei Topspeed 260km/h (Tacho) noch gute 2000U/Min habe bis er überhaupt in die Nähe vom roten Bereich kommt. Leistungstechnisch nehmen sich die 2.5L und 2L nicht viel. Der 2L ist nur deutlich robuster... wobei robust sind die scheinbar alle nicht unbedingt.  Der 335i war eventuell auch ein schlechter Vergleich, mir fiel das nur ins Auge weil es gerade hier um die Leistung ging


----------



## Zoon (21. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Verbrauch geht voll in Ordnung (angegeben ist er glaube mit 5,3L/100, real gerade 6,1L/100) und das Fahrwerk ist besser als gedacht.
> Jetzt muss er nur wie sein Vorgänger knapp 300tkm halten, und ich bin zufrieden.



Der Biturbo CDTI wird sich im Realverbrauch so bei 6,5 bis 7 Litern einpendeln was für den ja auch ganz io ist.   Ich habe meinen Cruze 2.0 CDTI Single Turbo (Z20D1) bei EDS von 163 auf 220 PS remappen lassen - macht schon Laune - ja ich fahre ordentlich warm und kalt, getankt wird nur Aral Ultimate Diesel - letzteres solltest bei deinem Astra auch machen die ganzen GM Diesel laufen damit echt ruhiger. Falls vorletzteres.- laut EDS geht beim Biturbo mindestens 240 PS  bei Phase 1, optional Phase 2 mit LLK vom OPC noch mehr aber da solltest bei deinem erst warten bis die Werksgarantie weg ist.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (21. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die Imprezas recht lang übersetzt zumindestens die NewAge. Wie lang die Gänge nun im einzelnen Übersetzt sind weiß ich nicht, nur das ich bei Topspeed 260km/h (Tacho) noch gute 2000U/Min habe bis er überhaupt in die Nähe vom roten Bereich kommt. Leistungstechnisch nehmen sich die 2.5L und 2L nicht viel. Der 2L ist nur deutlich robuster... wobei robust sind die scheinbar alle nicht unbedingt.  Der 335i war eventuell auch ein schlechter Vergleich, mir fiel das nur ins Auge weil es gerade hier um die Leistung ging



Dann hatte ich das also doch falsch in Erinnerung. Wo liegen die Schwächen bei dem 2.5er Motor?


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2015)

Da ich mich mit dem 2.5L Motor nie wirklich beschäftigt habe kann ich darüber keine genauen Aussagen machen. Aber wenn man im Subaru Forum mal nach Motorschäden sucht sind es zu 80% die 2.5L Motoren. Jeder Subi Besitzer sagt auch das die 2L Motoren die guten sind. Da ich ein ganz spezielles Modell haben wollte (2000 - 2002 genannt Bugeye) habe ich mich in den 2.5L Motor nie großartig reingelesen da es diesen erst ab späteren Modellen gab. Einzig das der 2.5L Motor etwas besser klingt ist mir noch aufgefallen. Aber damit muss und kann ich leben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. August 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Die CSL felgen dürften aber hinten nicht so ohne weiteres passen.



Ich weiß, die Kante muss bearbeitet werden


----------



## aloha84 (21. August 2015)

@Zoon
Ehrlich gesagt, ist er mir ruhig und (noch^^) schnell genug.
Ich fang da jetzt auch nicht an teuren sprit reinzutanken, das habe ich ja die letzten 10 Jahre gemacht.
Wie gesagt, bin momentan rundum zufrieden, leise, schnell, "sparsam"...........jetzt muss er sich nur noch als zuverlässig erweisen.
//Übrigens mal interessant zu lesen, dass hier noch jemand GM fährt......viele hier sind ja auf der BMW, Japano, VAG Schiene.


----------



## fatlace (21. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Kante muss bearbeitet werden




Willst die umlegen?
Ich hab da irgendwie schiss vor, weil die so extrem Stabil ist 
Nachher sieht man das dann an dem Koti außen, das es schlecht gemacht wurde.
Habe bisher auch noch kein coupe gesehen wo das wirklich gut gemacht worden ist, so das es mir gefällt


----------



## s-icon (21. August 2015)

Heute im Briefkasten gehabt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

Schick. 

Mein Schwiegervater hatte gestern auch das Prospekt von der neuen A-Klasse zugeschickt bekommen. War auch echt edel aufgemacht. So ne Box halt. Nur findet meine Schwiegermutter die neue A-Klasse voll ********. Also fährt sie weiter mit der alte A-Kladde


----------



## s-icon (21. August 2015)

Die neue A klasse finde ich absolut gelungen, würde ich persönlich jederzeit der Konkurrenz vorziehen.
Die IAA stand eigentlich nicht auf dem Plan dieses Jahr, mal schauen ob ich da überhaupt hingehe.


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Willst die umlegen?
> Ich hab da irgendwie schiss vor, weil die so extrem Stabil ist
> Nachher sieht man das dann an dem Koti außen, das es schlecht gemacht wurde.
> Habe bisher auch noch kein coupe gesehen wo das wirklich gut gemacht worden ist, so das es mir gefällt



Ich hab schon bei einigen Autos die Kanten umgelegt, wenn man darin etwas Übung und vorallem das passende Werkzeug hat. Ist das eigentlich ein Kinderspiel, beim Impreza habe ich hinten die Kanten umgelegt und ca 1cm gezogen. Weder der Lack ist gerissen noch sieht man es von aussen. Einzig wenn zwei Imprezas nebeneinander stehen sieht man das meiner hinten nochmal minimal breiter ist als der normale.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die neue A klasse finde ich absolut gelungen, würde ich persönlich jederzeit der Konkurrenz vorziehen.
> Die IAA stand eigentlich nicht auf dem Plan dieses Jahr, mal schauen ob ich da überhaupt hingehe.





Die Arsch-Klasse ist aber nix mehr für Senioren. Zudem braucht meine Schwiegermutter das Auto um alles Mögliche für den Garten zu transportieren. Deswegen bleibt sie lieber bei der Alten. Kommt man gut rein, weil schön hoch und das Ding ist komplett runtergerockt. Also optimal für ihre Zwecke.


----------



## turbosnake (21. August 2015)

Die A Klasse war auch  nie für Senioren gedacht, sondern für das andere Ende.


----------



## s-icon (21. August 2015)

Dafür ist ja jetzt die B Klasse da


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die A Klasse war auch  nie für Senioren gedacht, sondern für das andere Ende.



Richtig nicht Opa und Oma sollten sich das Auto holen, sondern die Enkel sofern sie das Geld übrig hatten. Das ist auch der Grund wieso die neue A Klasse deutlich sportlicher aussieht, eben weil die Zielgruppe komplett verfehlt wurde. Ich find die neue A Klasse auch um Längen besser als den alten Elch Koffer.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Dafür ist ja jetzt die B Klasse da



Die steht auch zu Hause. Aber mit der werden die Hunde transportiert. Da ist wegen der Hundeboxen kein Platz mehr drin um irgend was anderes durch die Gegend zu karren.

Dafür, dass die alte A-Klasse angeblich nicht für Senioren gedacht war, fahren hier bei uns aber doch viele ältere Herrschaften mit der Schüssel rum. Da hatte Mercedes wohl mal ins schwarze getroffen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. August 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Willst die umlegen?
> Ich hab da irgendwie schiss vor, weil die so extrem Stabil ist
> Nachher sieht man das dann an dem Koti außen, das es schlecht gemacht wurde.
> Habe bisher auch noch kein coupe gesehen wo das wirklich gut gemacht worden ist, so das es mir gefällt



Ich will die nicht komplett umlegen. Nur soweit, bis es passt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den kleinen äußeren glanzgedrehten Ring lass ich aber vorm Verkauf der Felgen wahrscheinlich noch mal abdrehen, dann sind die wieder wie neu.


Wenn das unser Dekra Mann hört...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn das unser Dekra Mann hört...



Warum ? Ist doch nicht verboten, wenn da nur 1-2mm abgedreht werden.
Ein größerer Bordsteinschaden ist ja schon tiefer.


----------



## 8800 GT (21. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum ? Ist doch nicht verboten, wenn da nur 1-2mm abgedreht werden.
> Ein größerer Bordsteinschaden ist ja schon tiefer.



Und aufgrund der kerbe auch weitaus tragischer.


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2015)

Ist das eigentlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn Reifen nicht so viel Luft verlieren? Ich hab selbst nach Monaten bei einem Reifen 0,1 Bar weniger und bei den anderen gar keinen Druck verloren. Mit den billigen Reifen, die ich vorher hatte, hatte ich viel mehr Luftverlust, da war der Reifen nach ein paar Wochen schon fast platt (übertrieben gesprochen) 

Was muss man eigentlich alles machen, wenn man bei einem Auto >300 PS die Begrenzung auf 250 km/h entfernt? Was kostet sowas z.B. beim E92 M3 Coupé?


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn Reifen nicht so viel Luft verlieren? Ich hab selbst nach Monaten bei einem Reifen 0,1 Bar weniger und bei den anderen gar keinen Druck verloren. Mit den billigen Reifen, die ich vorher hatte, hatte ich viel mehr Luftverlust, da war der Reifen nach ein paar Wochen schon fast platt (übertrieben gesprochen)



Ich hatte Autos, da hab ich einmal im Jahr beim Umstecken der Winterreifen/Sommerreifen den Luftdruck eingestellt. Reicht ja. Wenn man optisch keinen Luftverlust erkennt, ist das für mich ok! 



Magogan schrieb:


> Was muss man eigentlich alles machen, wenn man bei einem Auto >300 PS die Begrenzung auf 250 km/h entfernt? ?



Mehr tanken!


----------



## mks1970 (21. August 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn Reifen nicht so viel Luft verlieren? Ich hab selbst nach Monaten bei einem Reifen 0,1 Bar weniger und bei den anderen gar keinen Druck verloren. Mit den billigen Reifen, die ich vorher hatte, hatte ich viel mehr Luftverlust, da war der Reifen nach ein paar Wochen schon fast platt (übertrieben gesprochen)



Das ist wohl eher eine Frage der Montage. Wenn das absolut dicht aufgezogen wird und das Ventil von guter Qualität ist, dann ist der Druckverlust kaum zu bemerken. Meistens verliert man in den ersten Wochen etwas mehr als später, weil sich dann der Stickstoff-Anteil nach 2-3mal nachfüllen logischerweise immer weiter erhöht. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch von Anfang an Reifengas einfüllen aber eigentlich braucht man das wirklich nicht...


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mehr tanken!



Nicht irgendwie die Bremsen gegen bessere ersetzen, die der höheren Belastung standhalten? Oder Getriebe? Oder war das nur, wenn man noch zusätzlich einen Turbo einbaut bzw. die Leistung erhöht?


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

War Blödsinn von mir. Vergiss es. Sorry.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. August 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nicht irgendwie die Bremsen gegen bessere ersetzen, die der höheren Belastung standhalten? Oder Getriebe? Oder war das nur, wenn man noch zusätzlich einen Turbo einbaut bzw. die Leistung erhöht?



Kommt auf's Fahrzeug an.
Die höhermotorisierten BMWs haben eigentlich alle Bremsen, die auch bei deutlicher Mehrleistung ausreichend sind (bei meinem vorne 348x30mm, hinten 336x22mm)
Wie das bei anderen Herstellern aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Um das Vmax Limit aufzuheben muss eine andere MSG Software aufgespielt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Und bei den Reifen drauf achten mehr als W zu nehmen.
Glaube zwar nicht dass du vorhast dauerhaft über 270 zu fahren, aber Y sollten es mindestens sein.
Besser noch (Y).


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

Ist es nicht so, dass sich bei BMW die V-Max Aufhebung nicht mehr hacken lässt? So dass z.B. Tuner wie G-Power auch nicht mehr über 300 Stundenkilometer kommen?


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Hacken kann man alles, fragt sich nur wie hoch der Aufwand ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum ? Ist doch nicht verboten, wenn da nur 1-2mm abgedreht werden.
> Ein größerer Bordsteinschaden ist ja schon tiefer.


Jeder Materialabtrag ist verboten. Sogar das polieren von Felgen ist normalerweise verboten, weil beim polieren auch Material abgetragen wird.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn  Reifen nicht so viel Luft verlieren? Ich hab selbst nach Monaten bei  einem Reifen 0,1 Bar weniger und bei den anderen gar keinen Druck  verloren. Mit den billigen Reifen, die ich vorher hatte, hatte ich viel  mehr Luftverlust, da war der Reifen nach ein paar Wochen schon fast  platt (übertrieben gesprochen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Billige Reifen verlieren oft mehr Luft, weil Gummi von Natur aus luftdurchlässig ist. Im Reifen ist eine extra Schicht aus Silikon(kann auch anderes Material sein), die dafür sogar das die Luft drin bleibt. Je besser die Verarbeitung ist, umso luftdichter ist das Ganze.

Das ist von Auto zu Auto unterschiedlich.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

Glaub ich nicht. Dann dürfte man ja keine Felge reparieren lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2015)

Normalerweise nicht. Nur wie sollte der Mann vom Tüv das rausfinden? Felgen vom Auto abbauen, auf eine Drehbank spannen und vermessen?

Solange der Bordsteinschaden an der Felge nicht zu groß ist, geht das Auto ja auch noch rüber. Das ist aber auch nur, weil das sonst in einem riesen Heckmeck endet, wenn jedes Auto 2-3 neue Felgen braucht um Tüv zu bekommen...


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2015)

Dann dürften Autos die Macken an den Felgen haben garnicht durch den TÜV kommen.
Genauso wenig die mit Korrosion und dort wo schon Lack fehlt.
Quasi 75% der Felgen in Deutschland.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

Er redet mal wieder Blödsinn. Strukturelle Reparaturen ist natürlich verboten. Kosmetische Reparatur ist erlaubt. Also Anschleifen, Polieren, Lackieren, Grundieren...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2015)

Ist logisch das die Prüfer das nicht so krass auslegen, weil es eben in der Praxis eben nicht geht.

Kannst dich ja mal durch die STVZO durchwühlen und den entsprechenden Paragraphen raussuchen. Hatten wir wärend der Meisterschule mal gemacht, leider weis ich nicht mehr welcher es war. Die STVZO ist verdammt trockener Lesestoff.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (22. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Er redet mal wieder Blödsinn. Strukturelle Reparaturen ist natürlich verboten. Kosmetische Reparatur ist erlaubt. Also Anschleifen, Polieren, Lackieren, Grundieren...



Richtig.

Gibt einige Besonderheiten, insbesondere beim Verchromen, aber normales Umlackieren, Polieren, Hochglanzpolieren ist absolut kein Problem.
Da ändert sich weder die Materialdichte, noch die Festigkeit oder Tragfähigkeit.

Auch umfangreichere Reparaturen dürfen fachgerecht(!) durchgeführt werden. Sonst würden diverse Firmen (auch Hersteller ,wie zB BBS) sich auf verdammt dünnem Eis bewegen.

Das liegt auch nicht am guten Willen irgendwelcher Prüfer, sondern es ist schlichtweg nicht verboten. Warum auch?

Aber den Quatsch mit Materialabtrag hört man immer mal wieder. Genauso, wie das Märchen, daß Reifen mit Index ab Z nicht repariert werden dürfen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2015)

Bei Z Reifen liegt es wohl eher daran, dass die meisten Werkstätten garnicht die Möglichkeit habe das ordentlich zu reparieren.
Ich musste damals auch erst suchen, die meisten haben da abgewunken.


----------



## Riverna (22. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> (bei meinem vorne 348x30mm, hinten 336x22mm)



Irgendwie bekomme ich jetzt mit meinem 280mm Scheiben komplexe. Schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied obwohl sich beide bei der VMax laut Schein wohl nicht viel nehmen werden. Denk mal deiner wird 250km/h eingetragen haben, meiner 230km/h (wie scheinbar jeder Import).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich jetzt mit meinem 280mm Scheiben komplexe. Schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied obwohl sich beide bei der VMax laut Schein wohl nicht viel nehmen werden. Denk mal deiner wird 250km/h eingetragen haben, meiner 230km/h (wie scheinbar jeder Import).



Ja, 250km/h.
Kannst du denn die Bremse nicht Upgraden durch eine andere Bremse, welche Plug and Play passt, z.B. aus einem Nachfolger deines Autos ? Weil 280mm ist ja schon ziemlich klein.
Bei meinem E36 hab ich ja vorne auch von 286x22 auf 325x22mm vom Nachfolger (E46) umgebaut, ebenfalls Plug and Play.


----------



## keinnick (22. August 2015)

Die 250km/h sind sicherlich aber auch nur eingetragen weil er da abgeregelt wird, oder? Wäre er "offen" sollte er doch mehr schaffen würde ich meinen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. August 2015)

Sogar der alte integra hat ja 282 mm. Dann kannste ja theoretisch 15 zoll felgen fahren lol


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die 250km/h sind sicherlich aber auch nur eingetragen weil er da abgeregelt wird, oder? Wäre er "offen" sollte er doch mehr schaffen würde ich meinen.



Ja, natürlich 
Momentan ist er auch offen.


----------



## fatlace (22. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sogar der alte integra hat ja 282 mm. Dann kannste ja theoretisch 15 zoll felgen fahren lol



Je nachdem wie fett der Sattel ist.
aber so kleine Felgen passen eh nicht auf einen Subaru, bzw stehen ihm nicht


----------



## keinnick (22. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich
> Momentan ist er auch offen.



Hast Du schon mal getestet, wie weit die Nadel sich bewegt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal getestet, wie weit die Nadel sich bewegt?



Bis Tacho Anschlag, Drehzahl steigt dann noch leicht.


----------



## dsdenni (22. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bis Tacho Anschlag, Drehzahl steigt dann noch leicht.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2015)

Meine Frau und ich haben jetzt endlich auch, quasi als "Baby on Bord-Aufkleber" den Namen unseres Sohnes also "Muhammad-Kamil on Bord" am Auto. Ich musste die Aufkleber extra anfertigen lassen. Dafür sieht's jetzt klasse aus. 1* auf der Heckscheibe vom Megane, 1* aufem Twingo und ein Aufkleber liegt noch hier für den Kadjar, wenn er geliefert wurde. :0)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (23. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand 'ne Ahnung, wo ich 3W-12V-Lampen mit Glassockel in LED herbekomme ?


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2015)

Ebay oder so?!?


----------



## norse (23. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich jetzt mit meinem 280mm Scheiben komplexe. Schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied obwohl sich beide bei der VMax laut Schein wohl nicht viel nehmen werden. Denk mal deiner wird 250km/h eingetragen haben, meiner 230km/h (wie scheinbar jeder Import).




Subi und Bremsen ... naja ... das war noch nie was Gescheites. Dabei hat er schon die größeren  da hilft echt nur dritt anbieter! Bei Subaru selbst wirst du nicht viel besseres finden, die waren und sind einfach... recht schwach.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2015)

Ich hab mich übrigens heut nacht mal zum hiesigen Renault Händler geschlichen und unseren neuen Kinderwagen fotografiert. Leider gabs ihn nur in Perlmut Weiß. Dolles Ding trotzdem. Bin mal auf die Bose Anlage und den digitalen Radioempfang  gespannt. Bin auch mal auf den Unterschied von Xenon zum  LED Licht gespannt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. August 2015)

mega häslich die schüssel. 3 x Renault freiwillig oh gott, genauso wie die komischen baby an board aufkleber, genauso peinlich, wie abi 2012 oder achtung fahranfänger oder sonstiger kram.


----------



## turbosnake (23. August 2015)

Also bei den Baby on Board Aufklebern muss ich dir zustimmen, aber beim Rest nicht.


----------



## Useful (23. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> mega häslich die schüssel. 3 x Renault freiwillig oh gott, genauso wie die komischen baby an board aufkleber, genauso peinlich, wie abi 2012 oder achtung fahranfänger oder sonstiger kram.



Da muss ich dir zum Teil zustimmen. Auch wenn ich ein paar Renaults ganz gut finde (der neuste Twingo ist ganz ok)
Fehlt nur noch das Bring-das-Kind-300m-in-den-Kindergarten-im-SUV-Klischee 
Ne, aber mal im Ernst, stehe nicht so auf SUVs, muss es unbedingt einer sein? 
Vom Platz gibts auch ein Skoda Fabia Combi oder Rapid Spaceback. Beides schöne Autos mit guter Technik zum günstigen Preis ideal für Leute mit Kind. Großer Kofferraum und 5 Plätze also ideal um damit auch in den Urlaub zu fahren (Ostsee zB).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> mega häslich die schüssel. 3 x Renault freiwillig oh gott, ...


Das ist halt ansichtssache... Mir gefällt der renault von vorn auch nicht wirklich, aber von der seite geht es schon.
Viel mehr bedauere ich, das aktuellen designs der charakter abhanden gekommen ist. Irgendwie lassen alle hersteller anscheinend die ton-modelle ihrer autos im sandsturm erstmal windschnittig schleifen.


----------



## Useful (23. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Viel mehr bedauere ich, das aktuellen designs der charakter abhanden gekommen ist. Irgendwie lassen alle hersteller anscheinend die ton-modelle ihrer autos im sandsturm erstmal windschnittig schleifen.



Da muss ich dir teils zustimmen aber es gibt auch flotte Autos mit Character. Skoda Rapid, Fabia, Octavia, Superb oder VW Polo, Golf, Passat oder auch Citroen C4 oder DS3.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir teils zustimmen aber es gibt auch flotte Autos mit Character. Skoda Rapid, Fabia, Octavia, Superb oder VW Polo, Golf, Passat oder auch Citroen C4 oder DS3.


Naja... Der polo hat als wrc-auto charakter,ja, aber den gibt es so nicht mit straßenzulassung. (hätt ich aber gern  -> verdammt, ich wollte doch lotto spielen )


----------



## Useful (23. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja... Der polo hat als wrc-auto charakter,ja, aber den gibt es so nicht mit straßenzulassung. (hätt ich aber gern  -> verdammt, ich wollte doch lotto spielen )



Den hätte ich auch gerne 
Aber ich dachte der hätte Straßenzulassung? Hab ich mich wohl geirrt


----------



## -sori- (23. August 2015)

meines Wissens nach müssen WRC-Fahrzeuge eine Strassenzulassung haben...? 

Und dass ein Golf Charakter zeigt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln ^^


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. August 2015)

Den Polo gibts ja als WRC Version, ob er jetzt den echten Rally Polo oder den meint


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Den hätte ich auch gerne
> Aber ich dachte der hätte Straßenzulassung? Hab ich mich wohl geirrt


Die dürften bestenfalls eine werks-zulassung haben wobei es bei den  großen rallyes sicher auch ohne geht. Und selbst wenn die regulär  zugelassen wären, würde bestimmt noch der tüv sein veto einlegen.  (reiner, ziviler straßen- ist kein rennbetrieb)
Bei nationalen  rallyes müssen die autos eine reguläre zulassung haben, aber da gibt es  wohl wieder prüfer bei den entsprechenden organisationen (z.b. DMSB) die  dafür zuständig sind. Und dann sind die wagen auch nicht ganz so weit  von der serie entfernt wie reine wrc-autos.
Den heftigsten umbau im nationalen bereich (deutschland) den ich kenne fährt übrigens Danny Galle. Der hat derzeit noch einen C-Kadett an dem wohl fast nix mehr original ist. Leider ist der gruppe H welche ja eingestampft wird. Liegt wohl daran, das einige erfahrene fahrer trotz wenig budget mit ihren alten kisten förmlich kreise um die einsteiger-klassen alà opel- und citroen-cup ziehen. 

Edit:


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Den Polo gibts ja als WRC Version, ob er jetzt den echten Rally Polo oder den meint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich den echten. Das homologations-dingens ist dieser bezeichnung nun wirklich nicht würdig! (schon allein der fehlende allrad)


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir teils zustimmen aber es gibt auch flotte Autos mit Character. Skoda Rapid, Fabia, Octavia, Superb oder VW Polo, Golf, Passat oder auch Citroen C4 oder DS3.



Alles Ansichtssache. Die Franzosen haben mein Herz gewonnen. Citroën finde ich mittlerweile auch sehr schön. 

Was den Kadjar angeht, der ist einfach super. Flexibel, groß, sparsam und modern. So ziemlich alles an Assistenzsystemen drinne, was es gibt. Was will ich mehr? Den einzigen Zweifel hab ich am Motor. 130 PS aus 1,2 Liter. Da bin ich echt mal gespannt. Soll aber recht sparsam sein. Ich hätte jedoch lieber 110 PS, oder besser noch, 90 PS gehabt.


----------



## dsdenni (23. August 2015)

Bin zwar nicht ein riesen Golf 4 Fan, aber einen R32 hmm joa finde ich geht schon fit mit dem VR6 

https://youtu.be/EEmEkbBER84


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (23. August 2015)

Apropos Franzosen, weiß jemand ob der Peugeot 208 noch als Cabrio kommt?


----------



## killer196 (23. August 2015)

Hab mir n neues auto gekauft  Suzuki Swift X-tra in weiss


----------



## Useful (23. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Alles Ansichtssache. Die Franzosen haben mein Herz gewonnen. Citroën finde ich mittlerweile auch sehr schön.



Ein Kumpel von mir fährt einen C2 mit Sportpaketoptik, sieht auch flott aus.
Oder die DS-Serie von denen.


----------



## ASD_588 (23. August 2015)

Rallye-Team Galle & Ose - C-kadett


> Nach einigen Anpassungsarbeiten wurden zusätzlich Kanäle  strömungsoptimiert und Ventile bearbeitet.  In Verbindung mit einer Einzeldrosselklappen und elektronischer  freiprogrammierbarer Steuerung bringt unser Motor ca. 280PS bei  9000U/min.



Nicht schlecht für nen sauger.




> Bin zwar nicht ein riesen Golf 4 Fan, aber einen R32 hmm joa finde ich geht schon fit mit dem VR6
> 
> https://youtu.be/EEmEkbBER84



Die zeiten des VR6 sind leider vorbei.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Natürlich den echten. Das homologations-dingens ist dieser bezeichnung nun wirklich nicht würdig! (schon allein der fehlende allrad)



Warum nicht  ?
Wie sollte man die vorhandene Polo Basis denn ohne riesen Kostenaufwand, verbunden mit einer Individualfertigung, auf Allrad umbauen ?
Durch die normale Produktion hätte man den nämlich nicht schicken können, da die Produktionsanlagen gar nicht darauf ausgelegt gewesen wären.
Und für eine Kleinserie wird auch nicht die ganze Produktion umgestellt.


----------



## Riverna (23. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, 250km/h.
> Kannst du denn die Bremse nicht Upgraden durch eine andere Bremse, welche Plug and Play passt, z.B. aus einem Nachfolger deines Autos ? Weil 280mm ist ja schon ziemlich klein.
> Bei meinem E36 hab ich ja vorne auch von 286x22 auf 325x22mm vom Nachfolger (E46) umgebaut, ebenfalls Plug and Play.



Es gebe noch die STi Bremsanlage, aber wirklich viel mehr bringt die auch nicht. Wobei ich aus dem Kopf gar nicht weiß wieviel größer sie am Ende ist. Aus dem Bauch raus schätze ich mal 300mm Scheiben - 310mm Scheiben. Sehen auf jedenfall minimal kleiner aus als die Bremsanlage von meinem roten NX und das waren 312mm Scheiben. Werd also wohl demnächst mal auf eine D2 Racing Bremsanlage umbauen. Aber vorher sind noch andere Sachen wichtiger, da ich eh mehr der Schleicher bin. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sogar der alte integra hat ja 282 mm. Dann kannste ja theoretisch 15 zoll felgen fahren lol



17" sind die original Felgen. Denke aber 16" würden auch gehen, 15" aber nicht dafür ist der Bremssattel zu groß. Der Ingetra hat soweit ich weiß nur 2 Kolben. 



norse schrieb:


> Subi und Bremsen ... naja ... das war noch nie was Gescheites. Dabei hat er schon die größeren  da hilft echt nur dritt anbieter! Bei Subaru selbst wirst du nicht viel besseres finden, die waren und sind einfach... recht schwach.



Das Problem hat im Endeffekt jeder Hersteller. Nissan und Toyota bauen auch das absolut nötigste ein... 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Die zeiten des VR6 sind leider vorbei.



Warum leider? Bis auf einen guten Sound kann der VR6 doch überhaupt nichts besser als die R4 Motoren von VW. Gut die Laufruhe ist noch etwas besser... aber da legen die meisten VW Fahrer wohl ziemlich wenig Wert drauf. Die Nachteile überwiegen doch sehr stark.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2015)

Das heißt doch VR46, oder?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. August 2015)

ne eher nicht


----------



## ASD_588 (23. August 2015)

> Warum leider? Bis auf einen guten Sound kann der VR6 doch überhaupt  nichts besser als die R4 Motoren von VW. Gut die Laufruhe ist noch etwas  besser... aber da legen die meisten VW Fahrer wohl ziemlich wenig Wert  drauf. Die Nachteile überwiegen doch sehr stark.



Da hast du schon recht und trozdem fahren die freaks voll auf den VR6 ab egal ob als R32 oder 2.8 auch wenn er mal eben 10 l - 12 l frisst...


----------



## Riverna (23. August 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht und trozdem fahren die freaks voll auf den VR6 ab egal ob als R32 oder 2.8 auch wenn er mal eben 10 l - 12 l frisst...



Ansich ist der VR6 auch ganz "cool". Jedoch sehen die meisten Leute darin eben das falsche. Der VR6 ist kein Motor zum heizen, da macht ein gemachter 2L 16V (im Golf 3) oder ein 1.8T (im Golf 4) deutlich mehr Sinn. Den VR6 sollte man eher als Cruiser mit gutem Sound sehen. Wobei der BFH, BML (Golf 4 R32) deutlich besser zu sein scheint, als der AQP, AUE und BDE aus dem Golf 3.

Bild vom heutigen Treffen 
​


----------



## Useful (23. August 2015)

@ Riverna
Echt gute Fotos 

Wegen VR6:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHr...CaBnNbaAg&annotation_id=annotation_3597253219
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UOInZl4PcM

Mit Turbo schon echt krass wie die ab gehen, dazu sei natürlich gesagt dass das wie sie sich dort verhalten haben sehr gefährlich ist (auf Landstrasse und in der Stadt)


----------



## Riverna (24. August 2015)

Danke mir gefällt das Bild auch richtig gut, leider kann ich so Bilder nicht selber machen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

Dazu kommt noch, dass der im zweiten Video mal lernen sollte sein Lenkrad ordentlich festzuhalten.

@Riverna
Das ist aufm Parkplatz vom MTZ oder?


----------



## Riverna (24. August 2015)

Richtig.


----------



## s-icon (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum nicht  ?



Allrad fehlt definitiv, unser leistet ca. 300ps und der Frontantrieb ist damit einfach überfordert.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Besteht nicht sogar der Motor vom Veyron aus 3 VR6 Motoren? Um anschließend um zwei Zylinder gekappt zu werden?


----------



## Zoon (24. August 2015)

genau genommen besteht der Veyron aus 2 W8 Motoren - VW Passat W8


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Ok. Irgend sowas wars...


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum nicht  ?
> Wie sollte man die vorhandene Polo Basis denn ohne riesen Kostenaufwand, verbunden mit einer Individualfertigung, auf Allrad umbauen ?
> Durch die normale Produktion hätte man den nämlich nicht schicken können, da die Produktionsanlagen gar nicht darauf ausgelegt gewesen wären.
> Und für eine Kleinserie wird auch nicht die ganze Produktion umgestellt.


Komisch das man genau das für seinen Konzernbruder namens Audi S1 hin bekommen hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Komisch das man genau das für seinen Konzernbruder namens Audi S1 hin bekommen hat.



Ja, der kam aber deutlich später raus und ist auch kein Kleinserienfahrzeug 
Außerdem wird der S1 nich in dem gleichen Werk produziert wie der Polo.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2015)

Laut Wiki hat jeder Polo in die Homologationsmenge gezählt. Es wäre also kein Problem einen "richtigen" WRC in niedrigerer Auflage zu bringen. 
Das eigentliche Ralleymodell ist Hubraummäßig sogar näher am Polo GTI als am WRC.


----------



## Riverna (24. August 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> genau genommen besteht der Veyron aus 2 W8 Motoren - VW Passat W8



Und ein W8 ist im Grunde nur zwei zusammen gestecke VR4 Motoren.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Fährt eigentlich jemand am Samstag zum 6 Stunden Rennen der WEC an den Nürburgring? Wetter soll gut werden. Ich denke, ich bin dort. Und wenns doch regnet, gibts vielleicht nachmittags noch ein paar Runden Nordschleife. Bin noch nie bei Regen gefahren... Steht schon lange auf der Liste


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum nicht  ?


Weil der polo WRC mal so rein garnichts von "WRC" hat. Da kannst du eben so gut einen 320i auf weit über 200 ps schrauben und "DTM" ran kritzeln und das wäre noch näher dran als der polo. 


> Wie sollte man die vorhandene Polo Basis denn ohne riesen Kostenaufwand, verbunden mit einer Individualfertigung, auf Allrad umbauen ?
> Durch die normale Produktion hätte man den nämlich nicht schicken können, da die Produktionsanlagen gar nicht darauf ausgelegt gewesen wären.
> Und für eine Kleinserie wird auch nicht die ganze Produktion umgestellt.


Für sowas gibt es größere tuner, die dir so eine kleinserie sicherlich machen können. Ist ja nicht jede firma riesig und unflexiebel. 
Mal davon ab, der polo WRC war mit um die 34000 € für eine polo schon nicht billig. Ich wäre da als hersteller dann doch lieber in die vollen gegangen, denn das auto hätte sich, wenn es ordentlich gemacht ist (wenigstens die 220 ps+ allrad), selbst für 45000€ gut verkauft. Allerdings würde ich dann verstärkungen im bereich der feder-dome, ein robusteres fahrwerk und antriebe erwarten. Dazu noch eine art unterfahrschutz (gibt es in der aufpreisliste vom caddy ) und dem ganzen die optik des rallye-autos verpassen. Optional kann man ja in die aufpreis-liste noch einen käfig packen und gut. 


s-icon schrieb:


> Allrad fehlt definitiv, unser leistet ca. 300ps  und der Frontantrieb ist damit einfach überfordert.


Was hast du denn für einen? Das ding hat doch in serie nur 220 ps.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Laut Wiki hat jeder Polo in die Homologationsmenge gezählt.


 Das passte aber nicht in die PR-aktion.  Die haben den WRC nicht ganz umsonst auf 2500 stück limitiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Und wenns doch regnet, gibts vielleicht nachmittags noch ein paar Runden Nordschleife. Bin noch nie bei Regen gefahren... Steht schon lange auf der Liste



Ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weil der polo WRC mal so rein garnichts  von "WRC" hat. Da kannst du eben so gut einen 320i auf weit über 200 ps  schrauben und "DTM" ran kritzeln und das wäre noch näher dran als der  polo.



Siehe 320SI, ähnliche Geschichte.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt es größere tuner, die dir so eine kleinserie sicherlich  machen können. Ist ja nicht jede firma riesig und unflexiebel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und was nützt VW das ?
Außerdem wäre das Auto dann noch schwerer geworden, siehe S1.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, der polo WRC war mit um die 34000 € für eine polo schon  nicht billig. Ich wäre da als hersteller dann doch lieber in die vollen  gegangen, denn das auto hätte sich, wenn es ordentlich gemacht ist  (wenigstens die 220 ps+ allrad), selbst für 45000€ gut verkauft.  Allerdings würde ich dann verstärkungen im bereich der feder-dome, ein  robusteres fahrwerk und antriebe erwarten. Dazu noch eine art  unterfahrschutz (gibt es in der aufpreisliste vom caddy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Fahrzeug bietet ein gutes Gesamtpaket und ist P/L technisch auch absolut ok, warum sollte das Auto stark Richtung Rallye ausgerichtet werden ? Das Auto soll noch problemlos im Alltag fahrbar sein und nicht zu "extrem" rüberkommen.
Und den Allrad brauch man 95% der Zeit eh nicht, warum sollte man den mit rumschleppen ?
Und selbst mit 300PS ist der noch gut fahrbar. 
Wenn man meint im 1. und 2. Gang voll drauflatschen zu müssen, dreht's vielleicht durch, dann liegt das Problem aber beim Fahrer -> Beispiel: VW Polo R WRC MTM 330 HP 0-226 km/h NICE! Acceleration Beschleunigung Autobahn Test - YouTube


----------



## Joungmerlin (24. August 2015)

220 PS aus nem 1,6l Motörchen halt ich mal nicht für so schlecht. Schließlich muss das Ding ja auch Standfest sein.

Zum Vergleich setz ich jetzt mal den Sierra RS Cosworth und den Escort RS Cosworth.
Die hatten in der Strassenversion auch nur 240 bzw. 220 PS. Allerdings aus 2l Hubraum.
Der Focus RS hat 305PS aus 2,5l.
Da sind 220 PS aus 1,6l schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen




Ja, ist mir klar. Ich mach doch immer langsam und das ESP ist auch an... 

EDIT: Wenn ich mir das da anschaue, dann hab ich doch so meine Zweifel, ob ich noch Terroristenfahren machen soll... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t49OxVpC5C4


Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich setz ich jetzt mal den Sierra RS Cosworth und den Escort RS Cosworth.
> Die hatten in der Strassenversion auch nur 240 bzw. 220 PS. Allerdings aus 2l Hubraum.
> Der Focus RS hat 305PS aus 2,5l.
> Da sind 220 PS aus 1,6l schon recht ordentlich.



Ich hab 265 PS aus 2 Litern Hubraum. Weniger Hubraum würde mich auch nicht wirklich stören, wenn das standfest und gut fahrbar ist. Der kleine Hubraum macht dann halt nur den Tuning Jungs Probleme, da man da nicht mehr so ohne Weiteres die Leistung raus bekommt. Aber das interessiert mich persönlich nicht so.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2015)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> 220 PS aus nem 1,6l Motörchen halt ich mal nicht für so schlecht. Schließlich muss das Ding ja auch Standfest sein.



Der Polo R WRC hat einen 2L Motor (EA113 aus dem Golf 6 R) 



Seabound schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn ich mir das da anschaue, dann hab ich doch so meine Zweifel, ob ich noch Terroristenfahren machen soll... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t49OxVpC5C4



Oder so: Renault Megane RS Heavy Crash Unfall Nordschleife 02.05.2015 onboard - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Oder so: Renault Megane RS Heavy Crash Unfall Nordschleife 02.05.2015 onboard - YouTube



Bist du nicht auch in Breitscheid eingeschlagen?

Und es gibt durchaus bessere Megane-Videos! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HD70OlMWpoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vc9hv-Jcv-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bist du nicht auch in Breitscheid eingeschlagen?



Ja, aber ist ja zum Glück glimpflich ausgegangen 
Ist bloß heftig, wie sich das im Auto anfühlt 
War ja ebenfalls bei Regen + irgendwelche Betriebsstoffe auf der Strecke.


----------



## Joungmerlin (24. August 2015)

Hmmm...
Wo hab ich das mit dem 1,6l Motörchen beim Polo R WRC her??

Ach ja, von der offiziellen VW Homepage zum richtigen World Rallye Car.*** Motorsport -*Technische Daten - Polo R WRC - WRC[/url]

Bin dann fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, dass in der Strassenversion der selbe Motor verbaut ist.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist bloß heftig, wie sich das im Auto anfühlt




Ich hatte schon diverse Unfälle. Ich weiß, wie sich sowas anfühlt!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und was nützt VW das ?


Sie müssen nicht selber bauen und andere haben manchmal auch bessere einfälle, wie man das so kostengünstig als möglich machen kann.


> Außerdem wäre das Auto dann noch schwerer geworden, siehe S1.


Laut technischen daten sind es beim S1 135kg mehr gegenüber einem normalen sportback. Allerdings hat der S1 einen 2l-motor und der normale nur 1,8l. Lass es also mal bereinigt 100kg differenz sein und das hält sich doch noch in grenzen.
Würde man beim S1 die elektronik mal ein bißchen ausmisten, das boardnetz entsprechend anpassen (das kann ja dann alles eine nummer kleiner werden) und weniger dämmung verbauen, könnte man sicherlich die differenz ordentlich verkleinern.


> Das Fahrzeug bietet ein gutes Gesamtpaket und ist P/L technisch auch absolut ok, warum sollte das Auto stark Richtung Rallye ausgerichtet werden ? Das Auto soll noch problemlos im Alltag fahrbar sein und nicht zu "extrem" rüberkommen.


Weil es nur als kleinserie gedacht war und man deshalb auf allgemeine befindlichkeiten keine übermäßige rücksicht nehmen braucht? Wenn man da nicht kompromisslos bauen kann, wo dann???


> Und den Allrad brauch man 95% der Zeit eh nicht, warum sollte man den mit rumschleppen ?


Ok, wenn man brav mit einer automatik an board durch die gegend cruist, dann braucht man natürlich keinen allrad. Mit handschalter auf schotter ist der "nice to have" und auf schnee und eis hätte ich schon öfters gerne einen gehabt. 


> Und selbst mit 300PS ist der noch gut fahrbar.
> Wenn man meint im 1. und 2. Gang voll drauflatschen zu müssen, dreht's vielleicht durch, dann liegt das Problem aber beim Fahrer -> Beispiel: VW Polo R WRC MTM 330 HP 0-226 km/h NICE! Acceleration Beschleunigung Autobahn Test - YouTube


Ich weiß gerade nicht was das video mir sagen soll...  Der könnte schneller auf touren kommen, wenn er beim schalten mal ein bißchen hinne machen würde. Meine mutter schaltet ihren fiesta ungefähr in der geschwindigkeit, aber die bekommt mittlerweile auch schon rente. 
Ansonsten, mit 300 ps einen fronttriebler im 3. durch drehen zu lassen ist kein übermäßiges problem. Man darf halt nur nicht gemütlich einkuppel und darauf warten, das der turbo-motor zu potte kommt. Die haben schon ewig keine schlagartige leistungsentfaltung mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

Oh man ich weiss schon warum ich keinen Bock habe da zu fahren, wenn da teilweise solche Idioten rumlaufen.
Wie kann man denn auf ner Rennstrecke rumlaufen?

@Seabound
Wenn du schon mehrere Unfälle hattest, dann würde ich mit ein wenig mehr bedacht fahren.


----------



## Useful (24. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man ich weiss schon warum ich keinen Bock habe da zu fahren, wenn da teilweise solche Idioten rumlaufen.
> Wie kann man denn auf ner Rennstrecke rumlaufen?
> 
> @Seabound
> Wenn du schon mehrere Unfälle hattest, dann würde ich mit ein wenig mehr bedacht fahren.




Ja ich auch. Schon im alltäglichen Straßenverkehr ist man von vielen Idioten umgeben. Auch ein Grund warum ich mit meinem Auto den Verkehrübungsplatz meiden würde


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @Seabound
> Wenn du schon mehrere Unfälle hattest, dann würde ich mit ein wenig mehr bedacht fahren.



Ich bin halt einfach kein guter Autofahrer. Beim letzten Unfall bin ich morgens in ein Stauende bei Rüsselsheim reingebrettert. Mit ner Tasse Kaffee in der Hand aufem Weg zur Arbeit. Der Passat vor mir war hinüber, mein Auto auch, aber es war wenigstens noch etwas Kaffee in der Tasse.


----------



## Useful (24. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin halt einfach kein guter Autofahrer. Beim letzten Unfall bin ich morgens in ein Stauende bei Rüsselsheim reingebrettert. Mit ner Tasse Kaffee in der Hand aufem Weg zur Arbeit. Der Passat vor mir war hinüber, mein Auto auch, aber es war wenigstens noch etwas Kaffee in der Tasse.



Aber wieso?
Zu wenig Abstand?
Und wenn dann fährt man erstmal so wie man es sich auch zutraut also auch mal etwas langsamer in einigen gefährlichen Kurven.
Man brettert doch nicht einfach so in ein Stauende. Das sieht man doch.
"mit einer Tasse Kaffee in der Hand" wenn ich das schon lese.....



JoM79 schrieb:


> @Seabound
> Wenn du schon mehrere Unfälle hattest, dann würde ich mit ein wenig mehr bedacht fahren.



Oder öffentliche Verkehrmittel benutzen.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Aber wieso?
> Zu wenig Abstand?
> Und wenn dann fährt man erstmal so wie man es sich auch zutraut also auch mal etwas langsamer in einigen gefährlichen Kurven.
> Man brettert doch nicht einfach so in ein Stauende. Das sieht man doch.
> ...



Müde, viel zu schnell, wohl zu wenig Abstand wegen dem Kaffee halt abgelenkt.


----------



## Useful (24. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Müde, viel zu schnell, wohl zu wenig Abstand wegen dem Kaffee halt abgelenkt.



Auch wenn sowas mal passiert, du weisst ja worans lag. Also das nächste mal bitte Abstand und an die Geschwindigkeitsvorgaben halten! Und während der Fahrt trinkt man keinen Kaffee (an Kreuzungen wenn man steht ist es vllt. noch ok) und wenn man morgens zu müde ist fährt man mit Bus oder Bahn.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Na, sowas passiert halt mal. Ist ja zum Glück nix passiert. Ich hab schon ganz andere Sachen gemacht. Da mach ich mich über nen Auffahrunfall nicht wirklich verrückt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. August 2015)

Führerschein abgeben, ist besser für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sie müssen nicht selber bauen und andere haben manchmal auch bessere einfälle, wie man das so kostengünstig als möglich machen kann.



Es gab wohl einen Grund, warum das Auto in Eigenregie gebaut wurde.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Laut technischen daten sind es beim S1 135kg mehr gegenüber einem  normalen sportback. Allerdings hat der S1 einen 2l-motor und der normale  nur 1,8l. Lass es also mal bereinigt 100kg differenz sein und das hält  sich doch noch in grenzen.
> Würde man beim S1 die elektronik mal ein bißchen ausmisten, das  boardnetz entsprechend anpassen (das kann ja dann alles eine nummer  kleiner werden) und weniger dämmung verbauen, könnte man sicherlich die  differenz ordentlich verkleinern.



Und nun vergleiche das Gewicht und die Rundenzeiten von dem S1 mit dem Golf 7 GTI, welcher nur Frontantrieb hat.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ok, wenn man brav mit einer automatik an board durch die gegend cruist,  dann braucht man natürlich keinen allrad. Mit handschalter auf schotter  ist der "nice to have" und auf schnee und eis hätte ich schon öfters  gerne einen gehabt.



Wer bewegt sein Auto heute noch schnell auf Schotter ? Auf Schnee mag der Allradantrieb von Vorteil sein.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht was das video mir sagen soll...   Der könnte schneller auf touren kommen, wenn er beim schalten mal ein  bißchen hinne machen würde.



Wo schaltet der bitte langsam  ? Stimmt was mit deiner Wahrnehmung nicht  ? Die Schaltvorgänge sind sauber und kurz, so wie es sein soll.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ansonsten, mit 300 ps einen fronttriebler im 3. durch drehen zu lassen  ist kein übermäßiges problem. Man darf halt nur nicht gemütlich  einkuppel und darauf warten, das der turbo-motor zu potte kommt. Die  haben schon ewig keine schlagartige leistungsentfaltung mehr.



Dann fährst du entweder schlechte, zu schmale oder alte Reifen, oder bleibst während des Schaltvorganges auf dem Gas stehen.
Wenn man will, bekommt man die Reifen selbst bei nem 75PS Golf zum durchdrehen.
300PS ist noch völlig im Rahmen beim Frontantrieb (siehe Video, 330PS)


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Führerschein abgeben, ist besser für alle Beteiligten.



Was ist das für ne Logik?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann fährst du entweder schlechte, zu schmale oder alte Reifen, oder bleibst während des Schaltvorganges auf dem Gas stehen.
> Wenn man will, bekommt man die Reifen selbst bei nem 75PS Golf zum durchdrehen.
> 300PS ist noch völlig im Rahmen beim Frontantrieb (siehe Video, 330PS)


Aber auch nur solange es gradeaus geht. Sobald man in Kurvenfahrt versucht Geschwindigkeit aufzunehmen verpufft die Leistung als Blaue Qualmwolke.



Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Logik?


Ist besser als wenn du im Halbschlaf ständig die Autos von anderen Leuten zu klump fährst.


----------



## Useful (24. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist besser als wenn du im Halbschlaf ständig die Autos von anderen Leuten zu klump fährst.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Führerschein abgeben, ist besser für alle Beteiligten.



Da muss ich eben (leider) auch zustimmen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber auch nur solange es gradeaus geht. Sobald man in Kurvenfahrt versucht Geschwindigkeit aufzunehmen verpufft die Leistung als Blaue Qualmwolke.



Kommt drauf an, siehe Golf 7 GTI PP. Man braucht halt ne Sperre. Das ist aber bei jedem FWD Auto so, auch mit weniger Leistung.
Deutlich schneller auf Rennstrecken, und kein Allrad.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, siehe Golf 7 GTI PP. Man braucht halt ne Sperre. Das ist aber bei jedem FWD Auto so, auch mit weniger Leistung.
> Deutlich schneller auf Rennstrecken, und kein Allrad.


Vorallem im Nassen.  Nen normaler GTI 5 dreht im Nassen noch bei über 150 durch.  Ohne Sperre ist das wirklich äußerst bescheiden zu fahren.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist besser als wenn du im Halbschlaf ständig die Autos von anderen Leuten zu klump fährst.



Aber du hast doch gefordert, dass alle Beteiligten den Führerschein abgeben sollen! Also auch der Unfallgegner? Was kann der denn dafür und warum soll der gleich seinen Lappen mit abgeben?


----------



## -sori- (24. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Führerschein abgeben, ist besser für alle Beteiligten.


Zum nochmals lesen. Dass die Beteiligten auch den Führerschein abgeben sollten lese ich in dem Satz nirgends...


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Das ist Interpretationssache  und war ne Steilvorlage ;0)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und nun vergleiche das Gewicht und die Rundenzeiten von dem S1 mit dem Golf 7 GTI, welcher nur Frontantrieb hat.


Da diskutiere ich nicht weiter. Asphalt ist irgendwie nicht alles...


> Wer bewegt sein Auto heute noch schnell auf Schotter ?


Ich??? (wenn sich die gelegenheit ergibt und die strecke das her gibt) Ich fahre bei rallyes vorzugsweise die strecke vorher ab um eine gute position fürs fotografieren zu finden (hobby) und da ich da nicht der einzige bin, muß man manchmal auch schnell sein um andere nicht zu behindern. 


> Wo schaltet der bitte langsam  ? Stimmt was mit deiner Wahrnehmung nicht  ? Die Schaltvorgänge sind sauber und kurz, so wie es sein soll.


Meine wahrnehmung passt schon, aber der fahrer legt anscheinend wert darauf die gänge sanft und sauber rein zu legen. Das ist nur nicht sonderlich schnell.
Ich trete die kupplung nur leicht, lupfe das gas und halte den ganghebel unter zug bis der nächste gang drin ist. (das geht mit wenig, aber auch mit starkem zug am ganghebel-> verändert die geschwindigkeit des gangwechsels) Zugegeben, meine methodik ist teilweise ruppiger und auf dauer nicht gut für den antrieb, aber das mach ich nur selten und mit wenig zug hab ich einen butterweichen schaltvorgang.


----------



## Riverna (24. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man meint im 1. und 2. Gang voll drauflatschen zu müssen, dreht's vielleicht durch, dann liegt das Problem aber beim Fahrer -> Beispiel: VW Polo R WRC MTM 330 HP 0-226 km/h NICE! Acceleration Beschleunigung Autobahn Test - YouTube



Der braucht von 0 auf 100km/h mit 330PS länger als Subaru meinen Impreza mit 218PS angibt. 
Man sieht schon das er Allrad brauchen würde, wobei 0 auf 100km/h so uninteressant ist wie sonst was. Einzig wichtige mMn ist 100km/h auf 200km/h


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da diskutiere ich nicht weiter. Asphalt ist irgendwie nicht alles...
> 
> Ich??? (wenn sich die gelegenheit ergibt und die strecke das her gibt) Ich fahre bei rallyes vorzugsweise die strecke vorher ab um eine gute position fürs fotografieren zu finden (hobby) und da ich da nicht der einzige bin, muß man manchmal auch schnell sein um andere nicht zu behindern.
> 
> ...



Dann bist du der eine von 10.000 der das Auto so nutzen würde.

Guck dir mal die Zeitspanne von dem Schaltvorgang an. Das ist schon flott.
Alles an Mehrgeschwindigkeit geht stark auf's Material und bringt dir nur eine minimale Zeitersparnis.
Ich schätze mal, dass so ein etwas langsameres schalten bei einem Turbobenziner im Endeffekt schneller ist, da der Schaltvorgang harmonischer abläuft. 
Hackst du dagegen den Gang rein, kann es sein, dass der Motor dir für kurze Zeit im nächsten Gang die Zündung rausnimmt/zurückzieht, weil ein sehr schneller Drehzahlabfall durchs unsanfte einkuppeln stattfindet und die DME kurzzeitig "überlegen" muss und darum sicherheitshalber die Zündung zurücknimmt.



Riverna schrieb:


> Der braucht von 0 auf 100km/h mit 330PS länger als Subaru meinen Impreza mit 218PS angibt.
> Man sieht schon das er Allrad brauchen würde, wobei 0 auf 100km/h so uninteressant ist wie sonst was. Einzig wichtige mMn ist 100km/h auf 200km/h



Für mich ist 0-100 auch ziemlich uninteressant.
100-200 (oder 150-250) ist schon deutlich aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. August 2015)

Ich war heut wieder 2h hin und nochmal 2h zurück auf der Bahn.
Und danach muss ich zugeben, Gott sei Dank muss ich das nicht mehr täglich ertragen.

Auf der A61 sind nur Schleicher unterwegs und auf der Ausweichroute zurück (A6 A67 A3) nur Drängler, Raser und Idioten.
Da wollte unbedingt noch so ein gammliger Mercedes A-Klasse von irgendso einem 20 jährigen Spinner bei 180 in der 120er Zone vorbei.
Oder er wollte vielleicht das Kinderbuch meiner Kleinen mitlesen, nah genug dran wäre er gewesen.

Ich werde einfach zu alt für so was.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. August 2015)

Einfach mal das Handy Richtung Heckscheibe halten oder sanftes Aufleuchten lassen der Bremsleuchten hat sich schon oft bewährt, wenn es ohne Gefährdung möglich ist


----------



## s-icon (24. August 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen? Das ding hat doch in serie nur 220 ps.



Einen normalen Polo R WRC von Wendland gechipt mit KW Cupfahrwerk und Brembokit


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich war heut wieder 2h hin und nochmal 2h zurück auf der Bahn.
> Und danach muss ich zugeben, Gott sei Dank muss ich das nicht mehr täglich ertragen.
> 
> Auf der A61 sind nur Schleicher unterwegs und auf der Ausweichroute zurück (A6 A67 A3) nur Drängler, Raser und Idioten.
> ...



Ich hatte heute auch nen Tag überstundenfrei. Und ich war auch ca. 4 Stunden auf der BAB unterwegs, da ich nen privaten Termin hatte. 

Kann ich bestätigen. BAB macht keinen Spaß. Nur zurück wars ok. Da hats in Strömen geregnet, fast alle sind rechts gefahren und links war für mich schön frei. Das war dann ok. Aber meistens ist BAB einfach nur Streß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. August 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Einfach mal das Handy Richtung Heckscheibe halten oder sanftes Aufleuchten lassen der Bremsleuchten hat sich schon oft bewährt, wenn es ohne Gefährdung möglich ist


Handy am Steuer.... 

Wie wär es mit rechts rüber fahren? Das tut niemand weh. Wenn der schneller will, dann soll er doch fahren.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Man sollte aber aufpassen. Ich hab auch schon versucht, mit dem Kupplungsfuss links leicht zu bremsen und rechts weiter auf dem Gas stehen zu bleiben. Ergebnis war, dass ich ne Vollbremsung hingelegt hab, da ich im Kupplungsfuss keinerlei Bremsgefühl hatte und wie beim Kuppeln gewohnt, das Pedal voll durchgetreten habe.


----------



## turbosnake (24. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Handy am Steuer....


Soll er halt sein Tablet oder eine DSLR nehmen


----------



## Riverna (24. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Man sollte aber aufpassen. Ich hab auch schon versucht, mit dem Kupplungsfuss links leicht zu bremsen und rechts weiter auf dem Gas stehen zu bleiben. Ergebnis war, dass ich ne Vollbremsung hingelegt hab, da ich im Kupplungsfuss keinerlei Bremsgefühl hatte und wie beim Kuppeln gewohnt, das Pedal voll durchgetreten habe.



Jetzt mal ehrlich... du kannst kein Autofahren (laut deiner eigenen Aussage) und machst solche Spielchen? Dir sollte man echt den Führerschein weg nehmen, geistig Reif genug scheinst du nicht zu sein. Ich hoffe inständig das du nur trollen willst und im echten Leben dich ganz anders verhälst. 

Und ja ich rege mich diesmal auf... weil das Verhalten unverantwortlich ist. Wenn du net fahren kannst, lass solche Spielchen und sauf dein Kaffee das nächste mal zuhause.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. August 2015)

Ob man jetzt gerade den Schaltknauf in der Hand hat oder das Handy hochhält dürfte keinen großen Unterschied machen. Man soll ja nicht das Handy entsperren, Kamera öffnen, AutoFokus perfektionieren und Hochladen, sondern einfach nur das Gerät an sich zum "antäuschen" verwenden.


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und ja ich rege mich diesmal auf... weil das Verhalten unverantwortlich ist. Wenn du net fahren kannst, lass solche Spielchen und sauf dein Kaffee das nächste mal zuhause.



Daraus habe ich gelernt. Ich trinke morgens keinen Kaffee mehr im Auto. Ist dann doch zu gefährlich. Außerdem hab ich Angst, dass ich mich damit verbrühe, falls ich mal bremsen muss.  Und diese Iso-Plastikbecher mag ich nicht. Da schmeckt der Kaffee nicht und die fangen irgendwann an zu stinken. Ich denke, ich bin mittlerweile ein recht manierlicher Autofahrer.


----------



## Riverna (24. August 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ob man jetzt gerade den Schaltknauf in der Hand hat oder das Handy hochhält dürfte keinen großen Unterschied machen. Man soll ja nicht das Handy entsperren, Kamera öffnen, AutoFokus perfektionieren und Hochladen, sondern einfach nur das Gerät an sich zum "antäuschen" verwenden.



Man kann auch einfach rechts rüber fahren ohne irgendwelche Geräte "antäuschen"... ich fahr recht viel auf der Autobahn. Und da fällt einem auf das die meisten Autofahrer sich zu fein sind die rechteste Spur zu benutzen, lieber wird auf der mittleren Spur mit 120km/h rumgeschlichen weil in 5 Kilometern ein LKW ist den man überholen will. Das hat zur Folge das auf der linken Spur gedrängelt wird bis zum geht nicht mehr. Ich war mit meiner Freundin am Samstag in Belgien. Das fahren in Belgien ist dank 120km/h Tempo wunderbar, man kann schön überholen ohne Angst zu haben das irgend ein Idiot von hinten angeschossen kommt. Kaum in Deutschland will man mit 140km/h so einen Mittelspurschleicher überholen kommt von hinten mit einem affenzahn jemand angeballert und versucht einen von der Spur zu schieben... und wer hat Schuld? Ich der ganz normal überholen will? Nein... der Hintermann der mit 200km/h oder mehr auf mich aufläuft? Vielleicht... der Mittelspurschleicher der Angst hat die rechte Spur zu benutzen? Auf jedenfall... 

Man darf auch die rechte Spur benutzen, man bricht sich keinen Zacken aus der Kröne und die Eier sind deswegen auch noch niemandem abgefallen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. August 2015)

Lol du fährst ständig im Halbschlaf und merkst nichtmal nen stau vor dir, aber bei starkem regen wo alle langsamer und rechts fahren ballerst du linke spur. Kein wunder warum du überall gegen fährst. 

Ja is schon nervig wenn man entspannt mit 140 auf der rechten fährt, aber die in der Mitte dann langsamer, eigentlich will man gar nicht linke spur fahren, aber schneller fahren auch nicht, und rechts überholen auch nicht. Wenn dann noch so ein Passat/BMW /Mercedes/ Audi ankommt, dann wirds eh lustig, weil die denken den gehört die Autobahn. Ich finde sowieso das viele ziemlich flott, hektisch fahren.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. August 2015)

Auf solche Drängler auf überfüllten Autobahnen wollte ich auch hinaus. 

Wenn auf einer leeren Autobahn, vorzugsweise dreispurig oder kaum LKW-Verkehr ein schnelles Fahrzeug von Hinten mit 180+ ankommt sollte man natürlich nicht auf die linke Spur ziehen und es ausbremsen. 

Wenn aber auf einem überfüllten Abschnitt permanent gedrängelt wird, sofern alle anderen Spuren voll sind sehe ich da kein wirkliches Problem. Zum schnellen Fahren gibt es ja i.d.R auch leere Autobahnen und passendere Uhrzeiten als Fr. 16:00 auf der zweispurigen A3.


Ich denke wir reden von zwei verschiedenen Fällen und möchte auch an der Stelle keine große Diskussion starten, weil ich fachlich dazu nicht mehr groß etwas beitragen kann.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2015)

Ich geb offen und ehrlich zu, wenn ich sehe das links viel Verkehr ist das ich auch mal rechts überhole. Beim Subaru kann ich auch einfach mal beschleunigen und zieh flott an so einem Schleicher vorbei. Beim Almera grenzt das ganze eher an ein Elephanten-Rennen und das will ich den schnellen auf der linken Spur nicht immer zumuten. Ich finde das Rechtsfahrgebot sollte viel stärker durchgesetzt werden und vorallem soll die Rennleitung solche Leute mal rausziehen und richtig kräftig zur Kasse bitten. Ich bin gestern vom Treffen aus Spaß mal hinter so einem Mittelspurschleicher hinterher gefahren. Er auf der mittleren Spur, ich ganz rechts. Er war ca 300 Meter bis 400 Meter vor mit und ist geschlagene 25 Kilometer !!! in der Mitte gefahren. Dann wurde die Spur von drei auf zwei Spuren verengt und er hat sich dazu erniedrigt vor mich zu fahren.


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol du fährst ständig im Halbschlaf und merkst nichtmal nen stau vor dir, aber bei starkem regen wo alle langsamer und rechts fahren ballerst du linke spur. Kein wunder warum du überall gegen fährst.
> 
> .



Ja. Ich glaub, ich war kurzzeitig mal bei 220. Im Schnitt wohl 200. Ging prächtig. Kaum Aquaplaning, Spur war frei, kein Tempolimit, alles gut. Bei sowas bin ich hellwach und auf Zack. Wenns etwas herausfordernder wird. Meist fahr ich ja jedoch eher langsam und sehr defensiv. Das ich häufig müd bin, liegt halt auch an den Arbeitszeiten. Meist sitze ich ja um 6 Uhr schon im Büro. Müde hin, langer Arbeitstag, müde wieder heim. So ist das halt.

Übrigens Mittelspur. Die benutze ich zumeist. Was einfach daran liegt, dass die rechte Spur wegen der LKW so viel schlechter ist. Jedoch fahr ich auch rechts rüber, wenn ich merke, dass ich im,Weg stehe.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2015)

Dann gehörst du auch zu den Kandidaten die auf der mittleren Spur rumeiern. Warum fährt man erst rüber wenn man im Weg ist und nicht schon direkt von Anfang an? Ich fahr selbst bei 160km/h ganz rechts... erst ab 200km/h behalte ich es mir vor in der mitte zu fahren. Aber selbst da fahre ich rüber wenn eine längere Zeit Platz wäre... wie ich diese Mittelspurschleicher hasse. Da könnte ich gerade ausflippen beim fahren.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (25. August 2015)

War heute bei Peugeot nen Termin für meinen 207 machen, muss bis zum 08.09 warten, ganz schön lang wie ich finde. 
Hab in letzter Zeit nen super hohen Ölverbrauch, ohne dass er undicht ist, er verbrennt es mittlerweile fast so schnell wie Benzin


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du auch zu den Kandidaten die auf der mittleren Spur rumeiern. Warum fährt man erst rüber wenn man im Weg ist und nicht



Sagte ich doch schon. Ganz rechts ist wegen der LKW der Fahrbahnbelag viel schlechter. Wenn ein neuer Fahrbahnbelag ist, fahre ich auch ganz rechts.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2015)

Was ein Blödsinn...


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja. Ich glaub, ich war kurzzeitig mal bei 220. Im Schnitt wohl 200. Ging prächtig. Kaum Aquaplaning, Spur war frei, kein Tempolimit, alles gut. Bei sowas bin ich hellwach und auf Zack. Wenns etwas herausfordernder wird. Meist fahr ich ja jedoch eher langsam und sehr defensiv. Das ich häufig müd bin, liegt halt auch an den Arbeitszeiten. Meist sitze ich ja um 6 Uhr schon im Büro. Müde hin, langer Arbeitstag, müde wieder heim. So ist das halt.
> 
> Übrigens Mittelspur. Die benutze ich zumeist. Was einfach daran liegt, dass die rechte Spur wegen der LKW so viel schlechter ist. Jedoch fahr ich auch rechts rüber, wenn ich merke, dass ich im,Weg stehe.



Oh man, meistens fährst du langsam und defensiv.
Aber wenn du merkst das Aquaplaning ist, ballerst du weiter mit 200 über die Bahn.

Wenn du morgens müde zur Arbeit fährst, solltest du vielleicht mal was an deinen Schlafgewohnheiten ändern.
Ich bin früher teilweise auch müde zur Arbeit gefahren, aber da war ich Anfang 20.
Mittlerweile lass in so nen Kappes sein.
So wie du das hier beschreibst, gefährdest du mit Absicht andere Leute.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

@Seabound
Mal ehrlich, willst Du hier nur ne Diskussion anzetteln, oder ist das Dein Ernst?
Selten genug, dass jemand als nicht allzu guten Autofahrer bezeichnet, sonst sind eigentlich alle immer absolute Profis. 

Aber wenn man die Einsicht schon hat, sollte man vielleicht etwas an seinem Verhalten ändern.
Da ist auch der Job keine Ausrede.

Oder alternativ wirklich auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel umsteigen.

@all
Mittelspurschleicher kann ich auch nicht leiden. Ist ne Unverschämtheit, andere, die auf der rechten Spur ankommen, zu vier(!) Spurwechseln zu zwingen, weil man zu bräsig ist, nach rechts zu wechseln.

Toll ist das auch im Bereich um Frankfurt rum. Da wird in der Nacht bei wenig Verkehr teilweise mit 100-120 km/h auf der dritten von vier Fahrstreifen gefahren. :mad:
Inzwischen habe ich auch kein Problem mehr damit, dann auf der rechten Spur vorbeizurauschen.

Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Selbst mit deutlich über 200 gehe ich immer wieder nach rechts, auch wenn man nzwischen bei den ganzen Spitsparern ab 150 schon zu den Schnellsten gehört und man es an einer Hand ab zählen kann, wie oft man in Jahr überholt wird, wenn man mit um die 200 unterwegs ist.

Letzteres ist dafür für mich persönlich auch deutlich angenehmer und stressfreier zu fahren. Dann muss man sich wenigstens nur um die Honks vor/neben einem kümmern.

Zumindest wenn man wie ich versucht, niemanden auszubremsen oder zu behindern und sich an das Rechtsfahrgebot zu halten, sind begrenzte Teilstücke total ätzend.
Jedenfalls, wenn man sich einigermaßen an das Tempolimit hält.
Läuft man auf ein langsameres Fahrzeug auf, muss man schon zusehen,dass man nicht "eingesperrt" wird, weil die von hinten kommenden grundsätzlich plötzlich neben einem langsamer werden.
Aber vorher nochmal Gas geben, der Abstand zum Vordermann könnte sonst ja mehr als 20 Meter betragen... 
Bleibt man dann mit 15 km/h  über Limit dann doch mal links, klebt ruck-zuck irgendein Dödel am Heck, obwohl es eh nicht schneller ginge.

Sind dann typischerweise die, die später bei freier Fahrbahn stumpf weiter links bleiben.

Hat früher(TM) wirklich mehr Spaß auf der Autobahn gemacht.

------
Zu dem Polo-Video
Der ist nicht langsam, aber für über 300 Ps auch nicht das, was ich von einem Kleinwagen mit Dampf erwarten würde.
Habe nicht selbst geschaut, aber in den Kommentaren steht was von 23 Sekunden bis 200.
Falls das stimmt und es sich um den Tachowert handelt, naja.
Schon schnell, aber ein recht normaler Wert für die Leistungsklasse.

Aber gut, man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass der so viel wiegt, wie früher ein Fahrzeug der Oberklasse. 

Von daher sind Kleinwagen mit Leistung nicht mehr wirklich mit aufgeblasenen Fiat Uno Turbo, R5 Turbo oder Corsa A mit 2l 16V (Turbo) vergangener Tage vergleichbar.
Die waren abgesehen von der VMax auch mit 100Ps weniger schneller.

Aber der Vergleich ist unfair. Bei dem Komfort und der Sicherheit die gefordert wird, sind 800 kg kaum machbar.


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn...



Auf welchen Blümchenwiesenautobahnen fährst du denn rum, wo es rechts nicht erheblich mehr Spurrillen, Frostaufbrüche und geflickte Stellen wegen der LKW gibt?

@ Felgenfuzzi: Die 23 Sekunden find ich jetzt garnicht so soll für 300 PS. Ich brauch mit 265 PS Werksangabe um die 24 Sekunden. Mit dem R.S. Monitor im Auto gestoppt, war die beste Zeit knapp unter 23 Sekunden.

Die Referenz ist da aber eh TT-Passion mit seinem TT-chen. Hatte der nicht mal geschrieben, er hätte das in dem Auto mit 211 PS in 18 Sekunden rum geschafft? Kann ich mich aber auch täuschen...


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Auf welchen Blümchenwiesenautobahnen fährst du denn rum, wo es rechts nicht erheblich mehr Spurrillen, Frostaufbrüche und geflickte Stellen wegen der LKW gibt?



Ich frage mich eher auf welchen Autobahnen Du so rum fährst.  Das was Du da beschreibst sieht mal vereinzelt mal, das ist aber auf den Autobahnen, auf denen ich so unterwegs bin nicht die Regel und echt selten.


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du mal mehr rechts fahren. Dann wirst du das auch feststellen :0)

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass ich ein notorischer Mittelspurfahrer bin. Wo es geht, halte ich mich ans Rechtsfahrgebot.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

@Seabound
18 Sekunden mit 211 PS im TT?
Halte ich für unmöglich. Auf 160 vielleicht.

Oder aber die Leistungsangabe stimmt nicht. 211 PS gab es eh nicht ab Werk, vielleicht gehört der ja zu denjenigen, die etwas untertreiben, wenn es um PS-Angaben geht. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, brauchte der E46 M3 mit 343 PS 19 Sekunden, der frühere E46 330 Kompressor (363 PS) eines Kumpels rund 20 Sekunden. Dank Show-Soundausbau wog das Teil aber auch über 1,6t 

Ein E36 328i damals im Test der SportAuto 29 Sekunden, der wurde mit an die 200 PS gemessen.
So als Vergleich.
Den Auszug aus dem Heft habe ich zu Hause, kann ich gerne auf Wunsch hochladen.


Die Megane RS gehen wirklich gut, wurden beim Erscheinen ja auch überall hoch gelobt.
Und was professionell gefahrene Rundenzeiten auf Rennstrecken angeht, mussten viele (inkl.mir  )dann doch zugeben, daß ein moderner "Frontkratzer" sich auch dort nicht verstecken muß.

Gefällt mir auch optisch gut.


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2015)

Vielleicht liest er ja das hier mit, und kann uns über den Beschleunigungswert vom TT auf 200 aufklären. Ich meine aber, es seien 18 Sekunden gewesen. Die Dinger streuen ja bestimmt, so wie die meisten Turbomotoren nach oben.

Ab 250 PS halte ich Werte zwischen 23-26 Sekunden für realistisch. 

Was die Megane-Motoren angeht, die streuen alle nach oben. Ich kenne keinen, der nicht mit 280-290 PS gemessen wurde. Trotzdem hat man z.B. gegen nen aktuellen Cupra mit 280 PS ab ca. 220 keine Chance. Die Dinger gehen ab 200 viel besser. Aerodynamik vom Megane ist zu schlecht. Nebenbei dürften die Cupras auch alle mindestens 300-310 PS haben. Die streuen ja auch nach oben.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann gehörst du auch zu den Kandidaten die auf der mittleren Spur rumeiern. Warum fährt man erst rüber wenn man im Weg ist und nicht schon direkt von Anfang an? Ich fahr selbst bei 160km/h ganz rechts... erst ab 200km/h behalte ich es mir vor in der mitte zu fahren. Aber selbst da fahre ich rüber wenn eine längere Zeit Platz wäre... wie ich diese Mittelspurschleicher hasse. Da könnte ich gerade ausflippen beim fahren.



Da wirklich fast jeder in der Mitte oder links herumschleicht, überhole ich diese mittlerweile nur noch rechts, ohne vorher großartig aufzufahren oder lichthupe zu geben. Regt mich einfach viel zu sehr auf. 
Erwischt wurde ich bisher nicht, also werde ich es auch weiterhin so handhaben.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

@Seabound
Das stimmt ja auch, die Werte passen dann ja.

Nur wie soll er dann mit 211 PS auf 18 Sekunden kommen?
Streuung ist ja schön und gut, aber irgendwo ist auch mal Schluß.
Komisch auch, daß bei jedem Besitzer der Wagen stark nach oben streut.

Erinnert mich irgendwie immer an so Dinge wie Spochtluftfilter +10%, Sportendtopf +5% und natürlich 4 Funken-Platin-Zündkerzen +7% .

Die Aeorydynamik vom Megane RS ist schlecht? Dabei sehen die so schnittig aus. Bei mir in der Nähe parkt immer einer, der gefällt mir wie gesagt richtig gut.

@8800gt
Richtig.
Drängeln ist, falls es zu einer Anzeige wegen Nötigung kommt viel teurer und sowieso gefährlicher.
Dichtes Auffahren ebenfalls.

Wenn dann die Helden auch noch auf die Bremse latschen, kann das auch schnell in die Hose gehen. (Ein Kumpel hat so einen dann mal abgeschossen und zuletzt vor Gericht sogar noch Recht bekommen)

Und mal ehrlich, wer von der "Stur-Linke-Spur-Fraktion" würde bei 180 km/h nach rechts wechseln, wenn man mit mindestens 90 Metern Abstand dahinter ist?

Da ist man mit 50€, 1 Punkt (altes System, die neuen Tarife kenne ich nicht aus dem Kopf) für Rechtsüberholen günstiger dabei.
Ist nicht gerade dichter Verkehr, halte ich das auch nicht unbedingt gefährlich.

Sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß einen da einer anzeigt. 

Slalomfahren geht aber natürlich gar nicht.


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Da wirklich fast jeder in der Mitte oder links herumschleicht, überhole ich diese mittlerweile nur noch rechts, ohne vorher großartig aufzufahren oder lichthupe zu geben. Regt mich einfach viel zu sehr auf.
> Erwischt wurde ich bisher nicht, also werde ich es auch weiterhin so handhaben.



Würde ich nicht machen. So eilig habe ich es in 99% der Fälle nicht. Und wenn einer auf der Mittelspur schleicht, kannst Du ihn doch ganz normal links überholen. Warum dann ein Risiko eingehen?


----------



## 8800 GT (25. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen. So eilig habe ich es in 99% der Fälle nicht. Und wenn einer auf der Mittelspur schleicht, kannst Du ihn doch ganz normal links überholen. Warum dann ein Risiko eingehen?



Oft wird mit 100 oder 110 in der Mitte geschlichen, links kommt ein Auto nach dem anderen mit 180. Dann überhole ich den in der Mitte einfach mit meinen gemütlichen 140 rechts, so muss ich die schnellen links Fahrer nicht behindern.


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

Mit dieser Art von "Behinderung" habe ich kein Problem. Sofern der Abstand groß genug ist, fahre ich dann auf die linke Spur und überhole zügig. Wenn sich jemand, der da vielleicht mit 240 angebrettert kommt, behindert fühlt, weil er mal auf die Bremse treten und sein Tempo vielleicht auf 200 verringern muss, dann kann ich damit leben. (Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man den Hintermann nicht zu einer Vollbremsung nötigt und der Abstand dementsprechend groß ist).


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Die Mittelspurschleicher merken das eh nicht, dass sie da so rumeiern.
Da können mehrere Autos von rechts nach ganz links fahren zum überholen und dann wieder nach ganz rechts.
Die fahren weiter in der Mitte.
Und wie wir gelernt haben, ist es ja ok wenn die Spur rechts ein wenig holprig ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mit dieser Art von "Behinderung" habe ich kein Problem. Sofern der Abstand groß genug ist, fahre ich dann auf die linke Spur und überhole zügig. Wenn sich jemand, der da vielleicht mit 240 angebrettert kommt, behindert fühlt, weil er mal auf die Bremse treten und sein Tempo vielleicht auf 200 verringern muss, dann kann ich damit leben. (Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man den Hintermann nicht zu einer Vollbremsung nötigt und der Abstand dementsprechend groß ist).



Das kann ja jeder handhaben wie er will. 
Wenn ich jedoch gemütlich da lang Rolle und links der Verkehr dicht ist, habe ich keine Lust, mich mit Vollgas links einzuordnen. Also fahre ich dann einfach rechts vorbei. 
Wenn ich dabei mal von den Bullen gesehen werde, Pech, aber bis jetzt gings gut. 
Bin am Samstag 600km gefahren, habe bestimmt 20 mal rechts überholen müssen. Ging  alles ganz entspannt.


----------



## aloha84 (25. August 2015)

Das ist so lange "entspannt" bis mal jemand nach rechts rüber zieht und es zu einem Unfall kommt. Und das muss von dem anderen keine Absicht sein, er rechnet ja nicht damit das er rechts überholt wird.
--> Und dann wird übrigens das Bein dick.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist so lange "entspannt" bis mal jemand nach rechts rüber zieht und es zu einem Unfall kommt. Und das muss von dem anderen keine Absicht sein, er rechnet ja nicht damit das er rechts überholt wird.
> --> Und dann wird übrigens das Bein dick.



Bei den etwa 30 kmh Differenz ist das immer sehr gut einzuschätzen. Und zur Not gibt's noch den standstreifen.


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2015)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Das kann ja jeder handhaben wie er will.
> Wenn ich jedoch gemütlich da lang Rolle und links der Verkehr dicht ist, habe ich keine Lust, mich mit Vollgas links einzuordnen. Also fahre ich dann einfach rechts vorbei.
> Wenn ich dabei mal von den Bullen gesehen werde, Pech, aber bis jetzt gings gut.
> Bin am Samstag 600km gefahren, habe bestimmt 20 mal rechts überholen müssen. Ging  alles ganz entspannt.



Haha, und ich soll der gemeingefährliche Verkehrsrowdy sein?!?

Ich würde mir z.B. lieber nen Fuß abhacken, als rechts zu überholen. Ein absolutes no-go.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. August 2015)

Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich noch nie Kaffee trinkend in ein staunende gerasselt.

Du kannst es dir als bekennender mittelspurschleicher ja aussuchen, was dir lieber ist. Von hinten mit hupe und lichthupe drängeln, oder dich ganz unauffällig rechts passieren.


----------



## aloha84 (25. August 2015)

Und wenn auf dem Standstreifen durch Zufall irgendwas steht?
Ich weiß das die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering ist, das ist sie bei schlimmen Unfällen aber häufig.
Es gibt ganz einfach Gründe weshalb man nur links zu überholen hat, ich will dich hier auch nicht belehren, jeder muss selber wissen was er tut.
Aber beschwere dich nicht, wenn doch mal was passiert. Dann "nervt" nämlich nicht nur die Polizei, sondern auch deine Versicherung etc.pp.


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Das kann ja jeder handhaben wie er will.
> Wenn ich jedoch gemütlich da lang Rolle und links der Verkehr dicht ist, habe ich keine Lust, mich mit Vollgas links einzuordnen. Also fahre ich dann einfach rechts vorbei.
> Wenn ich dabei mal von den Bullen gesehen werde, Pech, aber bis jetzt gings gut.
> Bin am Samstag 600km gefahren, habe bestimmt 20 mal rechts überholen müssen. Ging  alles ganz entspannt.



Also ganz ehrlich? Ich finde das schlimmer als auf der Mittelspur zu schleichen. Das ist nur nervig für andere. Das was Du machst, ist gefährlich.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. August 2015)

Ich bin es leid, mich mit diesen Idioten herum zu ärgern. Oft gibt's dann noch Nen Mittelfinger, wenn man mal lichthupe gibt. 
Nene, das ist mir zu dumm. 
Ich überhole rechts, sofern die Situation in die Ferne übersichtlich ist.


----------



## Joselman (25. August 2015)

Mit dem richtigen Auto machen deutlich mehr Leute freiwillig die linke Spur frei als z.B mit einem 0815 Kompaktawagen.    Am schlimmsten aber ist Smart fahren. Da nimmt dich niemand mehr ernst und lässt dich mal überholen. Selbst 1m Abstand reicht den Leuten dann um noch eben vor dir rauszuziehen. 
Ich finde es jedenfalls erstaunlich was das Erscheinungsbild im Rückspiegel bei den Leuten bewirkt. 

Zum Thema rechts überholen. Ja ich gebe zu dies auch mal zu tun. Nachts 3 spurige AB. Auf 10km 3 Autos alle in der Mitte.... Ich fahre wenn frei ist auch 250 ganz rechts und da hab ich keine lust 4 Spurwechsel hinzulegen wegen solchen Schlaftabletten. Ansonsten wird rechts nicht überholt. Ich sage mir auch das ist kein überholen. Ich bleibe ja auf meiner Spur und fahre nur vorbei.


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedenfalls erstaunlich was das Erscheinungsbild im Rückspiegel bei den Leuten bewirkt.


Hab ich gemerkt, seit ich seit ein paar Jahren ein Auto mit LED-Tagfahrlicht fahre. Das macht wirklich etwas aus, die Leute sehen einen früher und machen auch eher die Spur frei (auch wenn ich kein Drängler bin).


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Auf welchen Blümchenwiesenautobahnen fährst du denn rum, wo es rechts nicht erheblich mehr Spurrillen, Frostaufbrüche und geflickte Stellen wegen der LKW gibt?



Ich bin in ganz Deutschland unterwegs und fahre da oft auch auf den rechten Spur. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten wenn es deiner Meinung nach nötig ist in der Mitte zu fahren weil die rechte zur Spur zu schlecht ist. Möglichkeit eins wäre du bist viel zu empfindlich und die zweite Möglichkeit ist deine Karre ist einfach kacke das diese es dir unmöglich macht. Wobei ich eher zu Möglichkeit eins tendiere weil mein Almera ist nun wirklich so ziemlich der kackigste Schrotthaufen und man kann trotzdem ganz rechts fahren ohne Probleme. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Haha, und ich soll der gemeingefährliche Verkehrsrowdy sein?!?
> 
> Ich würde mir z.B. lieber nen Fuß abhacken, als rechts zu überholen. Ein absolutes no-go.



Im Gegensatz zu dir, ist mir nicht bekannt das 8800GT irgendwelche Autos zu klump fährt. Also hack dir ruhig die Füsse ab...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2015)

Abends/Nachts ist LED Fernlicht ganz schnell hintereinander betätigt eh die beste Lösung gegen Schleicher auf der Spur, auf der man gerade fährt


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mit dieser Art von "Behinderung" habe ich kein Problem. Sofern der Abstand groß genug ist, fahre ich dann auf die linke Spur und überhole zügig. Wenn sich jemand, der da vielleicht mit 240 angebrettert kommt, behindert fühlt, weil er mal auf die Bremse treten und sein Tempo vielleicht auf 200 verringern muss, dann kann ich damit leben. (Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man den Hintermann nicht zu einer Vollbremsung nötigt und der Abstand dementsprechend groß ist).



Und genau das ist nämlich das Problem. Es könnten alle entspannt weiter ihr gewünschtes Tempo fahren. Ohne hektisch Gas geben zu müssen, ohne zu bremsen, ohne Aufregung, ohne Spurwechsel.

Aber durch die Deppen in der Mitte kann ausschließlich dieser das. Die werden aber nie dafür belangt.
Immer sind es nur die Raser und Drängler. 

Ursache/Wirkung 

Sind wirklich viele der Meinung, die rechte Spur wäre die LKW-Spur. 

Bei dem Beispiel mit 4 Fahrspuren birgt ein 6-facher Spurwechsel sicherlich mehr Risiko, als mit 20 km/h Differenz 2 Spuren weiter rechts zu überholen

Mir fällt echt kein Grund ein, warum man die rechte Spur nicht nutzen sollte. Verlange ja nicht, daß man rüber fährt, wenn gerade niemand hinter einem ist und nach 100m der nächste LKW kommt, aber bei ziemlich freier Fahrbahn?
Warum anderen mein Tempo aufzwingen oder "die Raser auf der linken Spur" durch das eigene Verhalten zum Bremsen zwingen?

@Joselman
Das ist schon richtig, das stimmt. 

Aber bei den richtigen Trantüten hilft das auch nicht, denn die gucken scheinbar gar nicht nach hinten.
(Oder aber sie denken, daß eh keiner schneller kann, weil der 1,9tdi Firmenwagen ja soooooo viel Drehmoment hat und alles platt macht  )
Aber genau die sind es dann, die sich tierisch aufregen, wenn es dann mal jemand wagt, etwas dichter aufzufahren, oder die Lichthupe zu betätigen.
Wirre Handzeichen, Bremse antippen oder - absoluter Knaller - Handy/Fotoapparat hochhalten.


----------



## DrSkill (25. August 2015)

Wenn ich Links fahre, es kommt jemand an der deutlich schneller ist. denn mach ich bei der ersten Möglichkeit die sich bietet Platz.

Was auch schlimm ist, Leute die ohne zu beschleunigen und zu gucken ausscheren und einen vor die Nase fahren das man erstmal 
das Bremspedal aufs Boden Blecht treten darf.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. August 2015)

Habe mitm civic das selbe Phänomen wie du mitm Smart. Ich würde sagen rechts überholen ist solange ungefährlich, wie auch jeder blinkt, spiegel guckt und schulterblick macht. Machen aber viele nicht und ziehen einfach rüber


----------



## JaniZz (25. August 2015)

Wer links kein Platz macht,  dem massiere ich mit sattem v6 Sound das Trommelfell.
Vor Schreck wechseln die schnarchnasen oder Neider die Spur und vereißen das Lenkrad


----------



## Metalic (25. August 2015)

DrSkill schrieb:


> Wenn ich Links fahre, es kommt jemand an der deutlich schneller ist. denn mach ich bei der ersten Möglichkeit die sich bietet Platz.
> 
> Was auch schlimm ist, Leute die ohne zu beschleunigen und zu gucken ausscheren und einen vor die Nase fahren das man erstmal
> das Bremspedal aufs Boden Blecht treten darf.



Lustig ist es immer wenn ich mit dem Moped auf der Bahn unterwegs bin. Wir haben hier oben auf der A23 oft kein Tempolimit und viel los ist zu bestimmten Zeiten auch nicht. Aber WENN man dann mal Gas gibt und die 280/290 kratzt, was äußerst selten vorkommt, dann garantiere ich, dass es nicht lange dauert bis ein Renault Twingo, Nissan Micra, Golf 3, sowas japanisches  oder ähnliches mit Tempo 90 links rüber zieht... Du bist keine 5 Min unterwegs und schon durchgeschwitzt


----------



## aloha84 (25. August 2015)

Gut wäre auf der anderen Seite auch mal, wenn die Motorräder (vor allem in der Harz Region) den Ortskundigen mal Platz machen würden.
190 PS in ihrem Hobel, aber trauen sich nicht zügig die Berge hoch, so langsam wie am Wochende bin ich selten unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Wer links kein Platz macht,  dem massiere ich mit sattem v6 Sound das Trommelfell.
> Vor Schreck wechseln die schnarchnasen oder Neider die Spur und vereißen das Lenkrad



Glaubst Du.  Naja, jedem das seine. Was für ein Auto fährst Du denn? Bitte jetzt nichts nennen, bei dem das Standard Vertreterauto keinen Grund hätte Platz zu machen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

Ich weiß es 

--

Aber selbst wenn die einen vorne hören, dann ist es zu spät.

Was eigentlich gut klappt, aber unverantwortlich ist, einfach draufhalten. Vor allem in der Nacht. Sehen die Helden an dem Scheinwerferlicht, dass man verzögert, bleiben sie links.

Fernlicht und weiter Vollgas, dann ist es halt noch die Frage, wer mutiger ist. Zu 99% sind es die Blockierer, für den Rest sollte man sich gut überlegen, ob man notfalls doch noch zwischen Mittelleitplanke und dem Vorausfahrenden durchpasst, oder nach rechts ausweichen kann.

Aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus. Man wird ja doch irgendwie vernünftiger.

Grüße, Turbo-Rolf 

Disclaimer: Empfehle diese Methode nicht. Die paar Minuten sind kein Leben wert!

@metalic
Oder Rehe...


----------



## JaniZz (25. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Glaubst Du.  Naja, jedem das seine. Was für ein Auto fährst Du denn? Bitte jetzt nichts nennen, bei dem das Standard Vertreterauto keinen Grund hätte Platz zu machen.


Mittlerweile brauch man ein supersport Wagen um schneller als Vertreter Autos auf der AB zu sein  

Nissan 350Z 313 PS. 
Nicht der schnellste auf der Bahn,  aber dafür um so spaßiger auf der Strecke.

War nicht ganz ernst gemeint mein Post. 

Manchmal ist es echt so, dass Leute aus Trotz auf der linken Spur bleiben wenn man mal mit über 200 angerauscht kommt. 

Wenn es mir zu doof ist und zulässt, gehe ich auch rechts vorbei.

Aber meistens sind die Leute halt am Pennen oder können die Geschwindigkeit nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir, ist mir nicht bekannt das 8800GT irgendwelche Autos zu klump fährt. Also hack dir ruhig die Füsse ab...



Ah geh, bissel Schwund is immer. Und wir wissen auch nicht alles von 8800GT ;0) Nicht jeder gibt sowas gerne zu. Ich hab da halt keine Probleme mit 



Metalic schrieb:


> Lustig ist es immer wenn ich mit dem Moped auf der Bahn unterwegs bin. Wir haben hier oben auf der A23 oft kein Tempolimit und viel los ist zu bestimmten Zeiten auch nicht. Aber WENN man dann mal Gas gibt und die 280/290 kratzt, was äußerst selten vorkommt, dann garantiere ich, dass es nicht lange dauert bis ein Renault Twingo, Nissan Micra, Golf 3, sowas japanisches  oder ähnliches mit Tempo 90 links rüber zieht... Du bist keine 5 Min unterwegs und schon durchgeschwitzt



Jawohl, den Fehler bei dem Kleinwagen mit vielleicht 90 PS suchen, wenn der mit 90 rüberzieht?

 1. Kann der mit seinen paar PS nicht schneller und 

2. rechnet der garantiert nicht mit nen Verrückten (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen), der von hinten mit 290 angeflogen kommt. Irgendwann is auch mal gut. Der Fehler liegt eindeutig in der nicht angepassten Geschwindigkeit vom Motorradfahrer.


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Mittlerweile brauch man ein supersport Wagen um schneller als Vertreter Autos auf der AB zu sein
> 
> Nissan 350Z 313 PS.
> Nicht der schnellste auf der Bahn,  aber dafür um so spaßiger auf der Strecke.
> ...



Nice!  Ok, nee hab schon verstanden wie es gemeint war!


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. August 2015)

Du solltest ganz leise sein.
Wer mit nem Kaffee und übermüdet durch die Gegend fährt.
Mit 90 auf der linken Spur? Der gehört verhauen.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (25. August 2015)

Ich habe noch meinen schönen Mercedes Benz 250 wird noch lange halten hoffe ich.


----------



## Seabound (25. August 2015)

Ich fahr auch mal mit 90 links. Zum Überholen. Warum denn nicht. Der Twingo von meiner Frau hat 75 PS. Wenn du da auf der BAB überholen musst, wird das halt zum Elefantenrennen. Kann dir ja niemand das Überholen verbieten, wenn jmd vor dir noch langsamer ist. Nur, dass die ganzen Deppen, die von hinten angebrettert kommen, meinen, du fährst ihnen aus Schikane in die Spur. Das du aber vorne in deinem 75-PS Höllengerät sitzt und alles gibst, aber es geht halt nicht schneller, daran denkt niemand.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. August 2015)

In der Fahrschule lernt man auch, dass man nicht immer überholen muss, du bist nämlich kein Prüfer vom TÜV der beim Überholen mal ne HU durchführen musst.


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mal mit 90 links. Zum Überholen. Warum denn nicht. Der Twingo von meiner Frau hat 75 PS. Wenn du da auf der BAB überholen musst, wird das halt zum Elefantenrennen. Kann dir ja niemand das Überholen verbieten, wenn jmd vor dir noch langsamer ist. Nur, dass die ganzen Deppen, die von hinten angebrettert kommen, meinen, du fährst ihnen aus Schikane in die Spur. Das du aber vorne in deinem 75-PS Höllengerät sitzt und alles gibst, aber es geht halt nicht schneller, daran denkt niemand.



Naja, übertreib mal nicht. Mit nem 75PS Kleinwagen ist das kein Elefantenrennen, wenn ich nen Schleicher überhole (habe mal mit nem 55 PS Polo angefangen und lebe immernoch). Wenn der Vordermann natürlich 170 fährt, dann sollte man mit so einem Auto allerdings den Fuß vom Gas nehmen und dahinter bleiben.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Renault Twingo, Nissan Micra, Golf 3, sowas japanisches  oder ähnliches mit Tempo 90 links rüber zieht... Du bist keine 5 Min unterwegs und schon durchgeschwitzt



Lass mich raten du fährst einen BMW oder Audi und denkst der König der Straße zu sein. Meinstens ist es doch eher so das Leute mit einem deutschen Mittelklassewagen ohne Leistung denken ihnen gehöre die linke Spur und alles andere hat auf der mittleren oder rechten Spur zu bleiben. Dann wird Stur mit 250km/h rumgefahren weil man sich für den größen Held der Straße hält und man bedrängt die Vorderleute und behindert den schnelleren von hinten. Genau so schätze ich dich nach diesem einen Satz ein.

Ich komme auch teilweise mit deutlich über 200km/h von hinten angefahren, trotzdem nehme ich Rücksicht und gehe vom Gas wenn ich sehe das jemand überholen will und fahre ihm nicht noch absichtlich dicht auf. Wie Seabound schon sagt, nicht jeder hat 300PS und kann schnell überholen. Also sehe ich es als selbstverständlich an das wenn ich mit meinem Subaru unterwegs bin die Leute nicht von der Autobahn zu jagen, dass selbe will ich immerhin auch nicht wenn ich mit der Alltagsmöhre rumschleiche.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Das Problem sind ja meist garnicht die 75PS, selbst mit nem 70PS Jetta bin ich nicht oft überholt worden auf der Bahn, sondern die Fahrer die einfach ohne zu gucken rausfahren.
Und selbst wenn sie gucken, dann gucken sie nur einmal und denken das Auto wäre noch weit weg.
Generell denken viele sie hätten Vorrang vor den anderen oder können keine Geschwindigkeiten oder Abstände einschätzen.
Was ich aber auch sagen muss, ein Tagfahrlicht hilft ungemein.
Viel mehr Leute machen einem Platz.
Aber auch breite, flache Autos mit aggressiver Front helfen.
Wenn dann noch ein auffälliger Lack dazu kommt, hat man relativ viel freie Bahn.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. August 2015)

Zwei Zeilen weiter oben steht doch die Antwort?


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2015)

Stimmt jetzt hab ich gesehen... er ist ein Mofafahrer. Die nehmen natürlich meistens Rücksicht auf Autofahrer.
Ändert aber nichts dran das man auf einer zwei spurigen Autobahn mit Verkehr keine 280/290km/h zu fahren hat.


----------



## Mosed (25. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mal mit 90 links. Zum Überholen. Warum denn nicht. Der Twingo von meiner Frau hat 75 PS. Wenn du da auf der BAB überholen musst, wird das halt zum Elefantenrennen.



Naja,

1. Muss man nicht dann rausziehen, wenn jemand sichtlich schnelleres von hinten kommt
2. Kann man erstmal auf seiner Spur beschleunigen und dann die Spur wechseln (ok, bei den standardmäßigen 10m Abstand wird das schwierig)
3. Kann man 1-2 Gänge runterschalten zum Beschleunigen

Natürlich sollte man bei dichtem Verkehr nicht deutlich schneller fahren als der Schnitt. Da stimme ich zu. Angepasst sollten alle fahren.
Wenn aber der Schnitt links bei 120+ liegt, muss man da nicht in einer kleinen Lücke mit 90 reinfahren.

Es gibt auch regelmäßig Kandidaten, die bei fast leerer Autobahn einem LKW minutenlang mit 10 Meter Abstand hinterherfahren und scheinbar nur darauf warten, dass sie einem auf der linken Spur die Vorfahrt nehmen können. Die ziehen dann kurz bevor man sie überholt raus - obwohl sie einem seit locker 10 Sekunden hätten im Rückspiegel sehen können - und hätten sie nochmal 5 Sekunden gewartet hätten Sie in Ruhe überholen können.


Es ist alles eine Frage der Randbedingungen, ob 90 km/h links ok ist oder nicht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. August 2015)

Stimmt schon, sollte man nicht. Aber ist es auf dreispurigen Strecken besser?
Rechts LKW, Mitte Fernbus, links Sprinter

Oder rechts gar keiner, wie wir ja oben schon erörtert haben 

So oder so hat aber niemand mit 90 km/h auf die linke Spur zu ziehen, wenn von hinten jemand angerauscht kommt.

Ist natürlich für Schnellfahrer kein Freibrief für eine dauerhaft freie linke Spur, aber etwas gucken ist eigentlich drin.

Mein erstes Auto hatte auch sagenhafte 45 PS. Geht wirklich, ohne andere Leute zu ärgern.
Dann muß man halt - wie oben schon jemand sagte - einen Ueberholvorgang mal sein lassen.

Mir fallen Kleinwagen aber nicht unbedingt großartig negativ auffallen, wenn das nicht gerade ein Partymobil mit 4 singenden und hüpfenden Trullas auf dem Weg zur Disko ist.

Die gehen schon rüber, einige unsichere Fahrer mal ausgenommen.

Da regen mich schon eher die "dynamischen" Fahrer auf, die meinen man müsste direkt vom Beginn der Auffahrt auf die linke Spur rüber, weil man es ja eilig hat.
Oder umgekehrt, von der linken Spur quer rechts rüber in die Ausfahrt.

Auch schön: An Autobahnkreuzen am Rückstau vorbeifahren und vorne irgendwie reinquetschen.Bleibt man halt auf der rechten Spur stehen, egal. Hauptsache ich bin schneller.

Die "jetzt-komme-ich-Mentalität" finde ich noch viel ätzender, als wenn ich mal etwas vom Gas muß, weil der Vordermann überholt.

Und da muß ich schon sagen, daß das dann eher die Audi/BMW/Mercedes/VW Passat-Fraktion betrifft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Abends/Nachts ist LED Fernlicht ganz schnell hintereinander betätigt eh die beste Lösung gegen Schleicher auf der Spur, auf der man gerade fährt


Leider habe ich kein Lenkrad mit Tasten, sonst hätte ich eine davon schon als vollautomatischen Fernlicht Blinker umgebaut.  1 Mal drücken 5 Mal blinken, ist wesendlich gemüdlicher als den alten Hebel ständig zu pumpen.  Der Vorteil von LED Licht ist, das man das richtig aggressiv wie einen Fotoblitz blinken lassen kann. Diese H7 Kacke dimmt ja immer nur ein und aus.

...ja ist schlimm wie heuzutage gefahren wird. Jeder behindert seinen Hintermann möglichst gut und rechts fahren braucht keiner. Wenn man dann mit etwas nachdruck die Leute auf die rechts Spur schiebt, sind viele noch angepisst. Ärgern sich warscheinlich über sich selbst, weil sie nicht fahren können.

Ich bin auch schon mit 300+ auf der rechten Spur gefahren und es hat Niemand geschadet! Das nenne ich mal eine unglaubliche Erkenntnis!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. August 2015)

Wenn federn , von welchen hersteller ? 

bekomme in oktober meinen neuen Rapid geliefert und der muss runter, zumindest nen bissle. im skoda autohaus würden sie H und R feder verbauen 30mm Progressiv 
oder lieber Eibach und linear ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2015)

Wer soll dir diese Entscheidung abnehmen?  Wir können ja schlecht wissen was deine Vorlieben in Sachen Fahrwerk sind.

Bedenk aber das andere Federn mit Seriendämpfern sehr beschissen fährt. Wirklich sehr beschissen. Das Auto wird tiefer und schaukelt sich einen ab das es nicht mehr feierlich ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Leider habe ich kein Lenkrad mit Tasten, sonst hätte ich eine davon schon als vollautomatischen Fernlicht Blinker umgebaut.  1 Mal drücken 5 Mal blinken, ist wesendlich gemüdlicher als den alten Hebel ständig zu pumpen. * Der Vorteil von LED Licht ist, das man das richtig aggressiv wie einen Fotoblitz blinken lassen kann*. Diese H7 Kacke dimmt ja immer nur ein und aus.



Das stimmt. Ist so ein richtig fieses Blitzen 
Aber damit fahren zumindest 90% der Schleicher ziemlich schnell rüber, obwohl das nur eine "kleine" C-Klasse ist.
Hatte es auch schon ein paar mal, dass sich so ein Minivan-Pilot richtig erschrocken hat und ziemlich zackig rechts rüber geeiert ist 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bedenk aber das andere Federn mit Seriendämpfern sehr beschissen fährt.  Wirklich sehr beschissen. Das Auto wird tiefer und schaukelt sich einen  ab das es nicht mehr feierlich ist.



Kommt auf's Fahrwerk an. Bei meinem 1er war das M-Fahrwerk mit Eibach Federn deutlich besser als mit originalen Federn.



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> bekomme in oktober meinen neuen Rapid geliefert und der muss runter,  zumindest nen bissle. im skoda autohaus würden sie Hund R feder verbauen  30mm Progressiv
> oder lieber Eibach und linear ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich musste grad kurz überlegen, was wohl Hund R Federn sind ^^
Ich würde Eibach Federn nehmen, die H&R setzten sich teilweise ganz extrem und dann fährst du auf den Federwegsbegrenzern, was nicht so toll ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann bist du der eine von 10.000 der das Auto so nutzen würde.


Das wären dann deutschlandweit ca. 8000 leute die mit einem kompromißlosen polo WRC was anfangen könnten plus sicherlich nochmal so viele, die ihn schon allein wegen der aggressiven optik kaufen würden. Das sollte doch eigentlich reichen um 2500 fahrzeuge ab zu setzen. (wie gesagt, eine klein-serie muß nicht die kompromisse der groß-serie eingehen)


> Guck dir mal die Zeitspanne von dem Schaltvorgang an. Das ist schon flott.


Naja... nach fünf-maligem ansehen kann ich mich vieleicht noch zu einem "geht schon" durch ringen...
Bei der gelegenheit ist mir aber aufgefallen, das irgendetwas im 1. gang zwischen 5600 und 6000 upm "bremst" oder der film da blöd geschnitten wurde(sekunde 29), bei sekunde 50 definitiv geschnitten wurde und der hinten hinaus (über 200) für 330 ps recht zäh wird.


> Alles an Mehrgeschwindigkeit geht stark auf's Material und bringt dir nur eine minimale Zeitersparnis.


Aber es geht schneller. 


> Ich schätze mal, dass so ein etwas langsameres schalten bei einem Turbobenziner im Endeffekt schneller ist, da der Schaltvorgang harmonischer abläuft.


Das kann ich bei benzinern nicht beurteilen. Hab bis jetzt nur 2 benziner in meiner "hab ich mal gehabt"-liste und das waren beide sauger. (ein 1.8er mit 75 und ein 1.4er mit 60 ps) Leihautos zähl ich da nicht mit, da ich mir bei denen nicht die mühe mache den schaltvorgang zu optimieren.
Der rest waren dann alles diesel und bei meinem aktuellen pumpe-düse muß ich schon ein wenig hin machen wenn nach dem schaltvorgang gleich wieder etwas da sein soll.


----------



## DrSkill (25. August 2015)

Man kann auch Videos zum Golf 6 R / Audi S3  angucken. Ist der selbe Motor wie im Polo WRC. 
Und wenn LLK, HD Pumpe und AGA am WRC gemacht wurde geht da etwas mehr wie 330PS.
Zäh is da eher subjektiv der geht schon gut nach vorne auf über 200. oder denkst du Mercedes oder BMW PS sind mehr wie von allen anderen herstellern ?


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Wenn federn , von welchen hersteller ?
> 
> bekomme in oktober meinen neuen Rapid geliefert und der muss runter, zumindest nen bissle. im skoda autohaus würden sie Hund R feder verbauen 30mm Progressiv
> oder lieber Eibach und linear ?



Wie schon gesagt, nur Federn ist meist nicht so toll.
Würde wenn ein Komplettfahrwerk nehmen, ich persönlich bevorzuge H&R.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2015)

DrSkill schrieb:


> oder denkst du Mercedes oder BMW PS sind mehr wie von allen anderen herstellern ?



Die Leistung eines Autos ist nicht maßgeblich für dessen Beschleunigung, vorallem obenraus 
Ab etwa 160km/h macht sich die Aerodynamik stark bemerkbar. Auch ist die Motorcharakteristik wichtig.


----------



## 8800 GT (25. August 2015)

DrSkill schrieb:


> oder denkst du Mercedes oder BMW PS sind mehr wie von allen anderen herstellern ?



Kommt einem manchmal so vor 
Viele Opel Modelle zb beschleunigen für Ihre PS Zahl ja schon sehr beschissen..


----------



## s-icon (25. August 2015)

Was mich noch viel mehr nervt als Schleicher:

Gestern A9 unbegrenzt ich hinter einem 3er BMW mit ca. 170 links und entsprechendem Sicherheitsabstand.
Hinter mir ein A4/A6? über 3km mit Lichthupe und Blinker links, sowas kotzt mich an.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2015)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Kommt einem manchmal so vor
> Viele Opel Modelle zb beschleunigen für Ihre PS Zahl ja schon sehr beschissen..



Was aber eher daran liegt das nur Peak Werte angegeben werden. Diese Werte sind aber völlig für die Füsse, dir bringen 200PS nichts wenn der Motor 90% seines Drehzahlbandes nur 150PS hat. Dann lieber einen Motor der 50% seines Drehzahlbandes 170PS hat. Selbes gilt natürlich auch für Drehmoment... sieht man schön an Diesel vs Benziner. Ein Diesel hat meist mehr Drehmoment aber der Benziner ist selten langsamer da er meistens das deutlich längere und ausgewogenere Drehzahlband hat. 

Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind, ich finde mein Drehzahlband ziemlich sexy 
43PS mehr als Serie und das ca 400U/Min früher als Serie
105NM mehr als Serie und das ca 200U/Min früher als Serie 

Damit ist er schneller als ein STI welcher zwar 4PS mehr hat, aber 50nm mehr und diese auch noch später anliegen.


----------



## dsdenni (26. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was aber eher daran liegt das nur Peak Werte angegeben werden. Diese Werte sind aber völlig für die Füsse, dir bringen 200PS nichts wenn der Motor 90% seines Drehzahlbandes nur 150PS hat. Dann lieber einen Motor der 50% seines Drehzahlbandes 170PS hat. Selbes gilt natürlich auch für Drehmoment... sieht man schön an Diesel vs Benziner. Ein Diesel hat meist mehr Drehmoment aber der Benziner ist selten langsamer da er meistens das deutlich längere und ausgewogenere Drehzahlband hat.
> 
> Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind, ich finde mein Drehzahlband ziemlich sexy
> 43PS mehr als Serie und das ca 400U/Min früher als Serie
> ...



38* C Lufttemp wow


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (26. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was aber eher daran liegt das nur Peak Werte angegeben werden. Diese Werte sind aber völlig für die Füsse, dir bringen 200PS nichts wenn der Motor 90% seines Drehzahlbandes nur 150PS hat. Dann lieber einen Motor der 50% seines Drehzahlbandes 170PS hat. Selbes gilt natürlich auch für Drehmoment... sieht man schön an Diesel vs Benziner. Ein Diesel hat meist mehr Drehmoment aber der Benziner ist selten langsamer da er meistens das deutlich längere und ausgewogenere Drehzahlband hat.



Das ist das gleiche Thema wie letztens. Das Motordrehmoment alleine, sagt eben nichts aus.
Da kann ein Benziner mit 500 Nm genau so schnell sein, wie ein Diesel mit 850 Nm. Der Diesel kann nicht so hoch drehen wie der Benziner.
Um die gleiche Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, muss er also länger übersetzt sein.
Vergleichen wir einen 300PS Benziner mit einem 300PS Diesel, so hat der Dieselmotor zwar mehr Drehmoment, aber Getriebe und Achsübersetzung bringen es auf den gleichen Punkt.
Am Ende (am Rad) liegen dann in etwa gleich viele Newtonmeter an, und daher beschleunigen beide in etwa gleich.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. August 2015)

Wollen aber viele Dieselfahrer nicht wahrhaben.

Als Turbobenziner noch die Ausnahme waren und die ganzen Turbodiesel Mode wurden, waren viele der Meinung, daß sie nun alles platt machen, weil sie ja sooo viel Drehomoment haben.
Was hatte ich damals Diskussionen mit einem ehemaligen Nachbarn, als er seinen Peugeot 406 Turbodiesel neu hatte.
115 PS und er war der Meinung, daß alles unter 200 PS Benzinern nun keine "Gefahr" mehr darstellen würde.

Untermauert hat er das dann immer mit meiner Meinung nach realitätsfernen Messungen wie 60-120 im 5. Gang.


----------



## DrSkill (26. August 2015)

Der WRC braucht bei 360PS/510 nm ca 0 - 200 17 sek. Das er danach merklich zäher wird wie andere Autos mit der Leistung
Ist wunschdenken von fanboys aus weis der Geier aus welchem lager. Das max drehmoment liegt da im 6. Gang eh schon an. Offen läuft er denn 270GPS km/h.
Klar ist irgendein Ultraleichtbau da etwas schneller aber normale Autos vom 3er BMW - Golf haben ähnliches niveau in den selben Leistungsklassen.

Aber irgendwrr weis es eh besser und ist mit 200PS bestimmt schneller...


----------



## Joselman (26. August 2015)

Ihr haut euch hier die PS und NM Zahlen um die Ohren aber mMn ist das Leistungsgewicht viel aussagekräftiger. Über das Gewicht sprecht ihr nicht...


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (26. August 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ihr haut euch hier die PS und NM Zahlen um die Ohren aber mMn ist das Leistungsgewicht viel aussagekräftiger. Über das Gewicht sprecht ihr nicht...



Ich glaube jeder hier weiß, dass ein leichteres Auto schneller beschleunigt. Die Frage an dich ist jetzt, was das mit Benziner und Dieselmotoren gemein hat, bzw. wenn man deren Drehmoment vergleicht?


----------



## aloha84 (26. August 2015)

Ich würde (wenn ich die Wahl hätte) lieber einen 200PS Turbo Benziner, als einen 200PS Diesel fahren.
Aus Kostengründen wurde es der Diesel.
Im übrigen weiß ich nicht, weshalb 60-120 im 5. Gang eine "realitätsferne" Messung sein soll, zumindest ich mache genau das sehr viel öfter, als von 0-100 "mit allem was geht" zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> 38* C Lufttemp wow



Die Temperatur war schon extrem, dass wird mich auch den einen oder anderen PS gekostet haben. Aber ob die Möhre nun 260PS oder 270PS hat, ist mir am Ende nicht ganz so wichtig. 



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche Thema wie letztens. Das Motordrehmoment alleine, sagt eben nichts aus.
> Da kann ein Benziner mit 500 Nm genau so schnell sein, wie ein Diesel mit 850 Nm. Der Diesel kann nicht so hoch drehen wie der Benziner.
> Um die gleiche Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen, muss er also länger übersetzt sein.
> Vergleichen wir einen 300PS Benziner mit einem 300PS Diesel, so hat der Dieselmotor zwar mehr Drehmoment, aber Getriebe und Achsübersetzung bringen es auf den gleichen Punkt.
> Am Ende (am Rad) liegen dann in etwa gleich viele Newtonmeter an, und daher beschleunigen beide in etwa gleich.



Das ist schon richtig, jedoch ging es darum nicht. Es ging um den Drehmomentverlauf und die Peak Werte. Die Angaben welche die Hersteller an ihre Autostackern kann man maximal als groben Wert nehmen. 200PS sind nicht 200PS, es kommt ja auch drauf an wann sie anliegen. Darum ging es eigentlich, das die Getriebeübersetzung usw dann auch noch dazu kommt ist klar.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (26. August 2015)

Zu dem Beitrag von dir nun: 
Nehmen wir zwei mal ein fast identisches Auto. Mit kaum unterschiedlicher Maximalleistung, aber dafür mit unterschiedlichem Drehmoment und Leistungsverlauf, wobei dieser bei einem Motor besser ist:
Schlussendlich beschleunigt natürlich das Auto schneller, das im Drehzahlband welches beim beschleunigen durchfahren wird, insgesamt mehr Leistung abliefert, und (nicht unbedingt) das Auto das eine höhere Maximalleistung hat. Das ist mir bewusst...
Genau genommen kommt es nicht unbedingt darauf an, wann die Leistung anliegt, sondern wieviel unter dem Strich insgesamt abgegeben wird.
Bestes aktuelles Beispiel: Der neue M4 verglichen mit dem letzten M3 mit V8 Sauger.
Der neue hat zwar nur eine etwas höhere Maximalleistung, und etwas weniger Gewicht, aber er geht spätestens von 100 auf 200 deutlich besser wie der alte.
Dank besserem Drehmoment bzw. Leistungsverlauf über das gesamte Drehzahlband, wo er eben doch deutlich mehr Bums abgibt. Turbo eben.


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Dank besserem Drehmoment bzw. Leistungsverlauf über das gesamte Drehzahlband, wo er eben doch deutlich mehr Bums abgibt. Turbo eben.



Damit wiederholst du doch jetzt genau das was ich seit zwei Postings sage  Peak Werte sind nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt, mehr nicht.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (26. August 2015)

Eben, ich war ja auch nicht anderer Meinung, sondern habe das nur bestätigt.
Der Beitrag davor galt dem Benziner und Diesel Vergleich. Und da spielt die Übersetzung eben eine hohe Rolle.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Im übrigen weiß ich nicht, weshalb 60-120 im 5. Gang eine "realitätsferne" Messung sein soll, zumindest ich mache genau das sehr viel öfter, als von 0-100 "mit allem was geht" zu beschleunigen.



Dann kommt es Dir in dem Moment aber auch nicht auf jede Sekunde an, oder?

Möchte man mit einem Benziner beispielsweise am Ortsausgang oder Ende der Autobahnbaustelle möglichst schnell beschleunigen, schaltet man halt zurück in den zweiten oder meinetwegen dritten Gang.

Selbst ein Turbodiesel mit Automatik würde dann auch ohne Kickdown runterschalten. 

Von daher halte ich diese Art von Angaben eher für realitätsfern.

Ist vielleicht interessant, aber wenn man es so auslegt wie mein damaliger Nachbar, der daraus schließt, sein komischer 115 PS Diesel wäre schneller als jeder 200 PS Benziner, weil ersterer eine um 4 Sekunden bessere Elastizität von 60-120 im höchsten Gang hat, hat er da irgendwas falsch verstanden.

Mich interessieren dann eher 0-200, 100-200, 150-Vmax und ähnliches.

Aber nicht in einem bestimmten Gang, sondern halt unter optimalen Voraussetzungen.

Auch wenn man das nicht ständig voll nutzt/braucht. Aber wie gesagt, meistens ist es eigentlich völlig egal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Dann kommt es Dir in dem Moment aber auch nicht auf jede Sekunde an, oder?
> 
> Möchte man mit einem Benziner beispielsweise am Ortsausgang oder Ende der Autobahnbaustelle möglichst schnell beschleunigen, schaltet man halt zurück in den zweiten oder meinetwegen dritten Gang.
> 
> ...



Für mich ist die Elastizität schon wichtig.
Ich hätte keine Lust, dass die Automatik ständig am Gänge sortieren und man beim Beschleunigen oder überholen immer in hohen Drehzahlen unterwegs ist.
Ein Fahrzeug mit Kraft auch untenheraus lässt sich deutlich entspannter und trotzdem zügig fahren.
Meinen fahre ich auf der BAB auch fast immer im (manuell gewählten) 7. Gang, ebenso beim Überholen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. August 2015)

Ständig nicht und wenn untenrum oder in der Mitte gar nix kommt, wäre das auch nix für mich. 
Sowas wie zB ein Honda S2000 ist witzig und macht auch Spaß, aber für den Alltag möchte ich sowas nicht haben.

Aber wenn es drauf ankommt, oder ich mal meine 5 Minuten habe  , habe ich keine Scheu vor hohen Drehzahlen.
Von daher finde ich auch schade, daß fast alle Hersteller von Saugern abkehren und gleichzeitig den Hubraum immer weiter verkleinern.

Natürlich fahre ich auch mal im 5. Gang durch den letzten Kreisverkehr am Ortsausgang und beschleunige dann auf die erlaubten 80 km/h, ohne zum Verkehrshindernis zu werden. Aber wenn es schneller gehen soll, oder ich direkt danach jemanden überholen möchte nehme ich halt den 2 Gang.

Ist ja nicht so, daß es ständig auf jede Sekunde oder Hunderstel ankommt.

120d 80-120 im 5. Gang = 7,2 Sek
125i  80-120 im 5. Gang = 7,5Sek

Nur mal so wahllos rausgepickt. Ist nun also der 120d schneller als der 125i und man kann sich den Aufpreis sparen (mal unabhängig davon, ob man einen Diesel oder einen Benziner möchte)?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2015)

LOL du kannst im 5. gang durch den Kreisverkehr fahren ? Also bei mir ist maximum der 3, alles andere is weit unter 2000 upm und da musste eh runterschalten.


----------



## Verminaard (26. August 2015)

Kommt auf den Kreisverkehr an.
Gibt welche da fahr ich auch eventuell mim 6ten durch.
Liegt aber auch daran das ich n Diesel habe und das ich den aktiv bewege und der nicht nur rumsteht.

Gestern in etwas unter 14h von Kroatien (Insel Rab) in den Raum Paderborn.
Inkl. warten auf Faehre und Fahrt mit der Faehre etwas ueber 1h.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> LOL du kannst im 5. gang durch den Kreisverkehr fahren ? Also bei mir ist maximum der 3, alles andere is weit unter 2000 upm und da musste eh runterschalten.


Also bei meinem geht das auch mit 1200 1/min, aber ist ja auch nen Turbo.


----------



## keinnick (26. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> LOL du kannst im 5. gang durch den Kreisverkehr fahren ? Also bei mir ist maximum der 3, alles andere is weit unter 2000 upm und da musste eh runterschalten.



Warum musst Du unter 2000 U/min runterschalten? Darunter gurke ich die meiste Zeit im Stadtverkehr rum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2015)

Weil man dann so wenig Leistung hat das eine Oma auf nem Fahrrad schneller beschleunigt. Es fahren nicht alle Diesel.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2015)

Also ich fahre keinen Diesel und das geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also bei meinem geht das auch mit 1200 1/min, aber ist ja auch nen Turbo.



Man kann auch problemlos mit Saugern mit der Drehzahl fahren. 
6 Zylinder kann man auch gut mit <1000 1/min fahren und kann trotzdem noch relativ zügig beschleunigen, egal ob Diesel oder Benziner (wobei das nun nicht die effizienteste Fahrweise ist)



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> LOL du kannst im 5. gang durch den Kreisverkehr fahren ? Also bei mir ist maximum der 3, alles andere is weit unter 2000 upm und da musste eh runterschalten.



Dein Auto hat ja von Haus aus sehr wenig Drehmoment und bei unter 2000 1/min wahrscheinlich fast gar nix


----------



## Zoon (26. August 2015)

Zur Diskussion auf den letzten Seiten der allgemeine Wahnsinn auf Deutschlands Straßen aus sicht eines LKW Fahrers.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Fahrnuenftig/videos

Hier mal von ihm ein "Best of Mittelspurschleicher und BESCHLEUNIGUNGSstreifenverweigerer": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwRNrvY42mo


----------



## Useful (26. August 2015)

Mein Rekord liegt im 4. 
Allerdings kommts drauf an wie groß der Kreisel ist.
Mit nem 60PS Sauger, 999 cm³ Hubraum.

@ Zoon
So gehts mir aber teilweise öfter auch. Fahre immer nach Vorschrift, und die lassen einen nicht rüber oder überholen von rechts. Vor dem Spurwechsel auf der Autobahn zumindest habe ich als Fahranfänger sehr viel Respekt. Oder auch dieses dichte Auffahren nervt ungemein. Aber darüber kann man sich seitenweise aufregen. Am gefährlichsten sind immer noch diese Bullis. Einer ist mir da mal so dicht aufgefahren dass ich den Fahrer durch die Heckscheibe nicht mehr gesehen habe. War vllt <1 m. Bei Tempo 70. Dann hupt man mal weil es mir zu brenzlig wurde und der regt sich auch noch auf. Das war echt ein A****. Hat jemand zufällig Tipps ob und wie man so etwas zur Anzeige bringen kann?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. August 2015)

DrSkill schrieb:


> Zäh is da eher subjektiv der geht schon gut nach vorne auf über 200.


Ich kann nur das video beurteilen und da schaut es nunmal so aus. Rein setzen würde ich mich in so eine schüssel aber freiwillig nicht! (das sagt einer der bis jetzt nur VW und einmal audi hatte ) Würde da einen GTI vorziehen. (den hatte ich schon als leihauto-> ist schon laaaange her und für 120 ps aus 1,6 litern ging der wie sau)


> oder denkst du Mercedes oder BMW PS sind mehr wie von allen anderen herstellern ?


Na wie gut das mir ein BMW niemals vor die haustür kommen würde (da geb ich eher den führerschein ab!) und ich mit mercedes nur über eine v-klasse mal in berührung gekommen bin. (probefahrt) Ansonsten müßte ich mir jetzt vermutlich was aus den fingern saugen...


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil man dann so wenig Leistung hat das eine  Oma auf nem Fahrrad schneller beschleunigt. Es fahren nicht alle  Diesel.


Die TSI kommen auch gut aus dem drehzahl-keller. Von daher muß man dazu nicht unbedingt einen diesel fahren.


----------



## Memphys (26. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil man dann so wenig Leistung hat das eine Oma auf nem Fahrrad schneller beschleunigt. Es fahren nicht alle Diesel.



Laut meiner Schaltempfehlung sollt ich bei 1700-1800 Umdrehungen ja HOCHschalten 

Geht auf grader Strecke sogar wirklich, für normalen Verkehr reicht die Leistung dann allemal noch aus. 1,2 Turbobenziner.


----------



## Useful (26. August 2015)

@ Zoon
Haha, in dem 2. Video, genau da fahre ich fast jeden morgen lang bei Minute 2:12


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2015)

unter 2500 umdrehungen ist bei mir sozusagen kein drehmoment vorhanden, das steigt quasi senkrecht an bei 2500


----------



## Useful (26. August 2015)

Okay, was ist das fürn Motor? 
Bei meinem reicht es schon bei unter 1800 Rpm zu fahren
Das geht da eigentlich mit der Leistung/Drehmoment


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Okay, was ist das fürn Motor?
> Bei meinem reicht es schon bei unter 1800 Rpm zu fahren
> Das geht da eigentlich mit der Leistung/Drehmoment



D15B2 mit D16Y8 Zylinderkopf


----------



## Useful (26. August 2015)

Also ein Honda Civic?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2015)

Könnte hinkommen.


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2015)

Ihr habt manchmal Diskussionsthemen... ist es wirklich von relevanz mit welchem ganz man in oder aus einem Kreisel rausfährt?


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2015)

Es sind die kleinen Dinge die den Unterschied machen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. August 2015)

Badfrag hattet ihr eig schonmal ein unimog in der Werkstatt?  bist du schon ein gefahren?


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. August 2015)

Bezweifel ich, überleg dir mal als was Unimogs zugelassen sind.

Geschweige denn, was denn ein Unimog in ner Autowerkstatt verloren hat.


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2015)

Wir hatten schon Boote in unserer Werkstatt... da ist ein Unimog noch das normalste der Welt.


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich, überleg dir mal als was Unimogs zugelassen sind.



Dürfte man die Dinger nicht mit der (alten) FS-Klasse 3 fahren?


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. August 2015)

Wenn das z. Gesamtgewicht unter 7,5 Tonnen liegt müsste das sein, ich weiß aber nicht wie das mit der Änderung gemacht wurde, ob man da den LKW bekommen hat.
Aber Badfrag dürfte ja auch noch nicht so alt sein, dass er die noch gemacht hat.


----------



## Joungmerlin (27. August 2015)

Wenn die Führerscheinklasse für 7,5t mit auf die neuen Karten mitübertragen wurde, ja, wenn nicht, dann nicht. Genauso ist das auch mit Anhänger.


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2015)

Ich habe noch den alten "rosa" Führerschein. Wenn ich den irgendwann ändern lasse, was ich nicht vorhabe, warum sollte das nicht übertragen werden?


----------



## Joselman (27. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe noch den alten "rosa" Führerschein. Wenn ich den irgendwann ändern lasse, was ich nicht vorhabe, warum sollte das nicht übertragen werden?



Vielleicht weil auf den "neuen" Karten nur die "neuen" Klassen stehen. Das man dann aber was nicht mehr fahren darf was man vorher durfte kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (27. August 2015)

Im "normalfall" wird man gefragt, ob man die Klassen braucht.
Bei nem Kollegen war die Dame grade neu auf der Führerscheinstelle, und hat's vergessen.
Jetzt darf mein Kollege nur noch PKW bis 3,5t und keinen Anhänger mehr fahren, weil's ihm auch nicht aufgefallen ist. Nachtragen wollten die dann nach sechs Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2015)

Bei mir hat da keiner gefragt und es wurde auch alles richtig übernommen.
Würde da aber Stunk machen, weil es muss ja hinterlegt sein, dass er ursprünglich mal Klasse 3 hatte.
Gerade wenn ich mehr mit Anhänger fahren dürfte wäre das nicht gut.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. August 2015)

Bei Klassenumstellung profitiert man im Normalfall immer, mein Vater hat z.B. weil er Klasse 4(?) hatte den A1 bekommen usw.


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2015)

Mein roter NX wird nächstes Jahr reaktiviert... dafür kommt der Almera weg. Für das Geld was ich jetzt in den Almera stecke, dann ich auch die fehlenden Teile vom roten kaufen. Dann die Gasanlage vom Almera in den 100NX bauen und schwupps hab ich ein gescheites Alltagsauto 

Subaru Impreza (Sommer) 
Mazda MX3 (Sommer) 
Nissan 100NX LPG (Alltag/Winter)
Nissan Sunny LPG (Alltag/Winter)

Damit kann man dann arbeiten


----------



## Lee (27. August 2015)

Ich verstehe ja eh nicht, warum du den wirklich geilen roten NX ernshaft verkaufen wolltest 
Selbst auf Serienzustand zurückgebaut (was du ja vor hattest) immernoch ein weit tollerer Wagen als der Almera!


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2015)

Mir ging es eigentlich immer nur um die Gasanlage und das der 2L Nissan Motor eigentlich nicht Gas fest sein soll. Aber da ich bei Gas eh immer extrem vorsichtig fahre, hält der bei mir wohl auch. Der 1.6L aus dem Almera und Sunny soll immerhin auch nicht halten und hat bisher nie Probleme gemacht. Kommt wohl einfach drauf an wie man den Motor behandelt. Optisch hat sich am NX eigentlich nichts verändert... einzig Auspuffanlage und Gewindefahrwerk sind rausgekommen. Der Rest von der Optik ist geblieben und wird auch bleiben.


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Gestern ist mir der CLK bei 30km/h in einer Kurve ausgegangen. Servolenkung, Licht, Klima nichts hat mehr funktioniert.
Jetzt steht der wieder in der Werkstatt


----------



## Seeefe (27. August 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil auf den "neuen" Karten nur die "neuen" Klassen stehen. Das man dann aber was nicht mehr fahren darf was man vorher durfte kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.



Gesetzesänderungen sind ja nicht Rückwirkend  Wenn man vor Datum XY dies und jenes fahren durfte, darf man es danach auch, auch wenns anders heißt oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Lee (27. August 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Gestern ist mir der CLK bei 30km/h in einer Kurve ausgegangen. Servolenkung, Licht, Klima nichts hat mehr funktioniert.
> Jetzt steht der wieder in der Werkstatt



Abgewürgt? Aber ist vmtl ein Automat, oder?


----------



## aloha84 (27. August 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Gestern ist mir der CLK bei 30km/h in einer Kurve ausgegangen. Servolenkung, Licht, Klima nichts hat mehr funktioniert.
> Jetzt steht der wieder in der Werkstatt



google (nicht ich^^) sagt: Kurbelwellensensor.
Die gute Nachricht, nicht sehr teuer.


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Abgewürgt? Aber ist vmtl ein Automat, oder?



Ist ein Automatikgetriebe. Insgesamt schon das vierte mal, dass es passiert ist.


Kurbelwellensensor war auch der erste Verdacht vom Serviceberater.
Eben aber einen Anruf bekommen, dass kein Fehler in den Steuergeräten gespeichert ist.

Hab zwar noch Gewährleistung und Garantie, aber mal schauen auf welchen Kosten ich sitzen bleibe.


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2015)

Die Frage ist vielleicht eher: Willst Du auf diesem Auto "sitzen bleiben".  So wirklich rund scheint der ja nicht zu laufen.


----------



## Seabound (27. August 2015)

Ihr habt doch ne riesige Garage voll mit Autos, oder? Kannst du dir da nicht nen GT3 nehmen oder so?


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Der GT3 gehört mir Privat. Der CLK sollte ursprünglich weg, aber ich wollte doch ein Cabrio im Fuhrpark


----------



## Seabound (27. August 2015)

Dann kauf dir ein gescheites Cabrio. Irgendwas, was funktioniert!


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Fragt sich halt nur welches.

Da wir grad beim Thema Cabrio sind, das neue Auto für die Freundin.



s-icon schrieb:


> Da mein kommendes Auto blau wird und Partnerlook so 2012 ist, wird er doch weiß:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2015)

Infinity G37 und Lexus IS 250C gäbe es z.B. noch wenn die Deutschen nichts liefern was interessiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Badfrag hattet ihr eig schonmal ein unimog in der Werkstatt?  bist du schon ein gefahren?


In der LKW Abteilung stehen immer mal wieder welche aber gefahren bin ich noch keinen. ...habe auch keinen Führerschein dafür. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> google (nicht ich^^) sagt: Kurbelwellensensor.
> Die gute Nachricht, nicht sehr teuer.


Beim 271er Motor? Das glaub ich eher weniger.  Das ist nur nen typisches Problem beim 111er und 112er.



s-icon schrieb:


> Ist ein Automatikgetriebe. Insgesamt schon das vierte mal, dass es passiert ist.
> 
> 
> Kurbelwellensensor war auch der erste Verdacht vom Serviceberater.
> ...


Die sollen mal den Kraftstoffdruck messen während der Fahrt.  Wenn kein Fehler drin ist, wäre das eine sehr warscheinliche Ursache. In w203, w209 und w211 gab es mal eine schlechte Serie von Kraftstoffpumpen. Könnte sein das du so eine drin hast.


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Danke, werde ich morgen mal ansprechen, falls die nichts finden

Könnte das auch die Lösung dafür sein, dass er im Rückwärtsgang ab und zu leicht unruhig läuft?
Und ab und zu Startprobleme hat?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. August 2015)

Ja.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. August 2015)

Was ist eigentlich unter der Plane?


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Super danke, dann wären damit auf einmal alle Probleme gelöst


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich unter der Plane?



Ein BMW, aber was für einer ka



Olstyle schrieb:


> Infinity G37 und Lexus IS 250C gäbe es z.B. noch wenn die Deutschen nichts liefern was interessiert.



Ich weiss nicht, Asiaten sind nicht so meins


----------



## ASD_588 (27. August 2015)

Wäre ein Mercedes SL nichts?


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2015)

Ursprünglich wollte er etwas kleines agiles (Mini, MX5 im Gespräch) haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das wäre dann schon etwas weiter entfernt


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Sl wäre toll, aber im geöffneten Zustand passen keine 2 Golfbags rein.




tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ursprünglich wollte er etwas kleines agiles (Mini, MX5 im Gespräch) haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Das wäre dann schon etwas weiter entfernt



Von klein und agil bin ich inzwischen weg.

Die beste Lösung wäre wenn der CLK weiter läuft.
Ansonsten bräuchte ich einen einigermaßen nutzbaren Kofferraum oder Rückbank und Komfort.


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2015)

Die Golfbag Disziplin bzw. Gepäck allgemein meistert der C70 (alt wie neu) top. Ist nur leider ohne Nachfolger ausgelaufen.

Lexus und Infiniti (+Acura) sollte man imo nicht mit den restlichen Japanern in einen Topf werfen. Das wäre wie einen Audi A8 ablehnen weil VW auch den Up baut.


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Ein befreundeter Händler meinte es soll nächstes Jahr einen Nachfolger geben


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2015)

Nicht mit dem XC70 verwechselt?


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Nein ein Cabrio auf XC90 Spa Plattform


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2015)

Freuen würde es mich, News in die Richtung kenne und finde  ich aber 0.


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Modellneuheiten. Neues Volvo Cabrio kommt 2016 - SCANDICSTEEL


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2015)

Ist aber die einzige Quelle weit und breit. Dagegen steht z.B.
Ceiling Limited: Volvo Renewal Plan Puts Convertibles, Coupes On Hiatus


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

Hab ich von ihm so gehört, ob es stimmt ka.
Bisher war ich an Volvo nie wirklich interessiert, bis auf einen XC90 den wir mal hatten.
Der aber etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig war.


----------



## -sori- (27. August 2015)

Ich dachte, ein neuer Kombi, neue Limo etc ständen weiter vorne auf der Liste als ein Coupe/Cabrio, sagte der Herr Samuelsson jedenfalls 

Was war denn mit dem XC90?
Der neue sieht mMn echt ziemlich gut aus...


----------



## s-icon (27. August 2015)

zB der größte nachteil war damals die Bedienung des Multimediasystems


----------



## Ruptet (27. August 2015)

Ahahaha .... hier grad son Lappen der täglich aufs Gas drückt gegen ein parkendes Auto gedonnert .... und abgehaut ! Halleluja, der Typ ist demnächst seinen Schein los.


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2015)

Heute einen Brief vom Hauptzollamt bekommen, der Subaru soll mich 500Euro Steuer im Jahr weil er angeblich nur einen ungeregelten Kat kat. Selbstverständlich ein Auto mit 2 Vorkats, einem Hauptkat, zwei Lambdasonden aus BJ2002 wird sicherlich Euro 0 haben. Die hatten da wohl auch alle nur Singen und Klatschen in der Schule... 

Egal morgen früh hab ich einen Termin bei der Hauptstelle vom TÜV Hessen, da frag ich nun ob ich legal ohne Kats fahren darf bei Euro 0 und ob ich mir einfach irgendwelche Auspuffanlagen unter die Karre bauen darf. Weil normalerweise dürfte er ohne Euronormal ja lauter sein als baugleiche Imprezas mit Kats und vorallem darf er stinken wie er will. Falls ich wirklich so den ganzen Mist mit den Auspuffanlagen umgehen sollte sind mir die paar Euro egal und ich kann stinkend und brüllend durch die Landschaft eier.


----------



## Klutten (27. August 2015)

Welche Emissionsverschlüsselung steht denn unter 14.1 der ZB Teil I?


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2015)

Bei (14) steht einfach nur ein - genau so wie bei (V.9) ebenfalls nur ein - steht.

In den COC Papieren stehen auch keine Abgaswerte nur der Verbrauch und der Ausstoß in Gramm. Hätte ich vielleicht bei der Zulassung mal genauer hinschauen sollen... irgendwie steht im Fahrzeugschein eh mehr Striche als alles andere.


----------



## Seabound (27. August 2015)

Darfst du dann überhaupt nach Frankfurt und Wiesbaden/Mainz rein?


----------



## marvinj (27. August 2015)

Hey,
mal eine andere Topic:
Was haltet ihr von den ganzen Assistenzsystemen und der zunehmenden Elektronik im Auto?
Ich fahre nun schon seit ein paar Jahren, bin auch schon mehrere Autos gefahren. Ich finde, mein Radio braucht weder Apps, noch Navigation. Das erspart mir knapp 1000-5000€ (bei einem Neuwagen, je nach Modell). Ich brauche einen USB-Stick und ein 20€ Handy oder Tablethalter, der Navigiert mich deutlich günstiger durch die Landschaft. Nach dem Einteigen habe eich gar keine Lust mein Smartphone erst per BT mit dem Radio zu verbinden, um meine Songs abzurufen. Das tut der Stick ebenso. Während ich Parkpiepser und sich absenkende Seitenspiegel beim Parken für super Erfindungen halte, bin ich gegen den Schnick-Schnack von Einparkassistent, Verkehrszeichenerkennung etc. Auch die neuen Scheinwerfer, die mir erlauben immer mit Fernlicht zu fahren, und dabei andaurnd Verkehrsteilnehmer blenden, fine ich iditisch. Sorry, aber man kann doch noch ein kleines Schalterchen betätigen, oder nicht? Spart auch wieder Geld und wieder etwas, was nicht kaputt gehen kann. Ich finde es außerdem grotesk wenn der Computer in meine Fahrerei eingreift oder meine Fahrdaten an die nächste Werkstatt gesendet werden. Und von der abnehmenden Sicherheit durch Hacks mal ganz abgesehen xD
Wie auch eine Studie in der USA festgestellt hat, werdne knapp 50% der Elektronischen Helferlein gar nicht genutzt. Viele Fahrer lassen Hightech im Auto ungenutzt | heise online
Ich würde allerdings ein Auto kaufen, welches mich morgens von der Haustür, am Besten schlafend, zu meiner Arbeit bringt^^
Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr, als ebenfalls junge Community, zu diesem Thema steht.


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Darfst du dann überhaupt nach Frankfurt und Wiesbaden/Mainz rein?



Streng genommen nicht. 
Wie gut das ich zu 99% mit dem Almera bzw günstig mit dem 100NX nach Wiesbaden fahre. Aber da es keine Punkte mehr gibt in den Umweltzonen, wäre mir das im Endeffekt egal bei den 2 bis 3 mal die ich im Jahr in eine Umweltzone mit dem Subi fahren würde. Wobei die Schüssel eine grüne Plakette beim Subi Händler bekommen hat. Dem scheint auch nicht aufgefallen zu sein das er angeblich keine Euronorm erfüllt. Ist laut Aussage vom TÜV auch das erste mal das er von so einem Fall hört.


----------



## Seabound (27. August 2015)

@Marvinj

Ich steh absolut auf den ganzen Krempel! Unser neues Auto hab ich Full Option bestellt. Automatisches Einparken (wichtig! Ich kann nicht gut einparken), Verkehrszeichenerkennung, Spurhalte Assistent, Abstandsradar mit Notbremsfunktion, Full LED Licht mit automatischem Fernlicht, Internetanschluss, Navi, Kameras Rundum (Birdview-Funktion), Digitaler Radioempfang... Alles was geht! Je mehr, desto besser! Ich würde mich auch gern morgens autonom auf die Arbeit schaukeln lassen, wenn ginge (hier ist night der Bus gemeint ). Aber so weit sind wit ja noch night.

Night? Fukc. Tastatur vom Handz versehentlich auf English eingedtellt 

@Riverna
Wenn du da eh ne grüne Plakette drinne hast, ist doch egal. Kontrolliert ja eh niemand, ob das der Wahrheit entspricht. Kenne niemand, wo das mal gecheckt wurde.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. August 2015)

Gerade das automatische Licht würde ich fast als Pflicht bei Neuwagen einführen, die meisten Leute sind nämlich zu blöd um rechtzeitig abzublenden. Automatisch einparken finde ich auch noch ganz cool, wobei ich das selbst recht gut kann. Ansonsten bin ich eher altmodisch, das meiste brauche ich nicht. Wenn es dann mal erlaubt ist sich mit Tempomat, Abstandshalter und Spurhalteassistent autonom an nen LKW zu hängen reden wir weiter.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2015)

Wenn der keinen Kat hätte, brauchst ja nur einmal Gas geben und dann riechen.


----------



## Riverna (27. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Wenn du da eh ne grüne Plakette drinne hast, ist doch egal. Kontrolliert ja eh niemand, ob das der Wahrheit entspricht. Kenne niemand, wo das mal gecheckt wurde.



Das mag richtig sein, aber nur weil es niemand kontrolliert wird es darum auch nicht legaler. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn der keinen Kat hätte, brauchst ja nur einmal Gas geben und dann riechen.



Ist doch völlig egal ob man es riecht oder nicht. Was wollen sie machen? Oder bezieht sich das nun auf die Umweltzone?


----------



## Seabound (27. August 2015)

Bei den Sportkats mit ihren fufzehn Zellen oder so, sieht mans auch, dass da kein original Kat drinne ist, bzw wenn der Kat durch ne Attrappe ersetzt wurde auch. Zumindest bei den Meganes. Die qualmen dann beim harten Beschleunigen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. August 2015)

riechen tut man das nicht wenn man mit e85 fährt. 

Ich brauche sicherlich irgendwann nen alltagswagen, ich überlege schon ne weile, so einer hier wäre auch nicht schlecht, bissl tiefer, schickere felgen und fertig. 

den hier z.B. oder als Coupe 
Honda Accord EX als Limousine in Hockenheim


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. August 2015)

Ach, fühlt sich der Civic in der Garage allein?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. August 2015)

Lol ich stell doch kein daily in die garage. Bei schönem Wetter wird der civic auch gefahren, diesen Monat über 2000 km. Das mache ich im Winter wenn Salz liegt sicher nicht, ich bin ja nicht bescheuert und senke mit Absicht den Wert des Wagens. Im Winter muss ich ja auch von A nach B kommen. Da braucht man ein günstiges Auto was immer läuft, das darf auch bisschen am Rosten sein.


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2015)

Kannst im März meinen Almera kaufen. Aber wer will schon das bessere Auto im Winter fahren?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. August 2015)

Ja mal abwarten was sich bis dahin ergibt ^^ so dringend ist es auch nicht haha. Aber die Kiste macht doch nur Probleme, haste doch selber gesagt


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das mag richtig sein, aber nur weil es niemand kontrolliert wird es darum auch nicht legaler.


Vor allem dürfte es auch deutlich unangenehmer Konsequenzen haben diese "Urkunde" zu "fälschen" als einfach direkt ohne Plakette zu fahren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2015)

Ich fahre auch ohne Aufkleber in der Scheibe, aber nur weil ich den potthässlich finde und nichts auf der Scheibe kleben haben will  


Mal ne andere Sache, mein Civic macht leider seit neustem so Brumm-Geräusche. Leicht beim gerade aus fahren, stark beim links lenken und nix beim rechtslenken. 
Wenn ich danach google sagen die meisten Radlager. Kann das hinkommen und was kann noch die Geräusche verursachen? Ich kann leider nicht genau lokalisieren woher das Brummen kommt, da es nur beim Fahren auftritt, da sind aber die Fahrtgeräusche zu laut um das Brummen genau zu orten. Vermutlich aber vorne Rechts (würde ja sinn machen). Das Brummen wird beim beschleunigen vom klang heller/höher, allerdings Drehzahlunabhängig. 

Und kann da mehr kaputt gehen wenn ich nicht bald zur Werkstatt fahre, also wie dringend ist das Problem?


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vor allem dürfte es auch deutlich unangenehmer Konsequenzen haben diese "Urkunde" zu "fälschen" als einfach direkt ohne Plakette zu fahren.



Das stimmt wohl. 

Gäbe es die Möglichkeit nen Kat nachzurüsten? Hätte ja nur Vorteile. Weniger Steuer, Umwelt Plakette und gut für die Umwelt wärs auch noch. Am schlimmsten find ich die Ferkel, die den Kat absichtlich durch ne Attrappe ersetzen. Oder auch stinkende und qualmende Sportkats. Furchtbar!


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja mal abwarten was sich bis dahin ergibt ^^ so dringend ist es auch nicht haha. Aber die Kiste macht doch nur Probleme, haste doch selber gesagt



Wo habe ich jemals gesagt das die Kiste Probleme macht? 



Seabound schrieb:


> Gäbe es die Möglichkeit nen Kat nachzurüsten? Hätte ja nur Vorteile. Weniger Steuer, Umwelt Plakette und gut für die Umwelt wärs auch noch. Am schlimmsten find ich die Ferkel, die den Kat absichtlich durch ne Attrappe ersetzen. Oder auch stinkende und qualmende Sportkats. Furchtbar!



Bezieht sich die Frage auf mich? Falls ja... ich habe wie erwähnt 3!!! Kats und eigentlich Euro 3.


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2015)

Ja, dachte, das Auto hätte ab Werk keinen. Aber wenn du drei Kats hast, hat sich das erledigt. Wieso gibts dann keine Plakette?


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2015)

Steht doch alles im Beitrag #47925  drin.


----------



## Zoon (28. August 2015)

@ Riverna dann fahr doch zu der Behörtde hin die diesen Brief verbockt hat und macht ne schöne technische Vorführung was der Wagen alles an Kats drin hat am besten mit Abgastester und Klutten imSchlepptau  . Autos ohne Kats ab Werk gibts doch wirklich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr aber behördliche Mühlen mahlen nunmal etwas länger Oder haben die deinen Impreza mit falscher Schlüsselnummer als Subaru XT baujahr 1980 geführt wundern täte mich nichts mehr. Aber selbst der hatte nur als Basisversion kein Kat 




Useful schrieb:


> Einer ist mir da mal so dicht aufgefahren dass ich  den Fahrer durch die Heckscheibe nicht mehr gesehen habe. War vllt  <1 m. Bei Tempo 70. Dann hupt man mal weil es mir zu brenzlig wurde  und der regt sich auch noch auf. Das war echt ein A****. Hat jemand  zufällig Tipps ob und wie man so etwas zur Anzeige bringen kann?



Lass  dich ausrollen ohne die Bremse zu drücken (!) wenn der schneller machne  will soller doch überholen, wenn der für Überholen keinen Mumm lass ihn einfach zetern du hörst es ja nicht - ansonsten halt  meine Variante:
Meistens  in der Ortschaft 50 Zone hängen die so  dicht hinten drauf - . Aber sobald freigegeben ziehe ich den 4. Gang mal  ordentlich durch bis max - und schon gähnende Leere im Rückspiegel.  Geht dank EDS und anderer kleiner Optimierungen besonders zügig .


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Steht doch alles im Beitrag #47925  drin.



Habe ich nicht gelesen.


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> @ Riverna dann fahr doch zu der Behörtde hin die diesen Brief verbockt hat und macht ne schöne technische Vorführung was der Wagen alles an Kats drin hat am besten mit Abgastester und Klutten imSchlepptau  . Autos ohne Kats ab Werk gibts doch wirklich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr aber behördliche Mühlen mahlen nunmal etwas länger Oder haben die deinen Impreza mit falscher Schlüsselnummer als Subaru XT baujahr 1980 geführt wundern täte mich nichts mehr. Aber selbst der hatte nur als Basisversion kein Kat



Wie gesagt ich habe gleich einen Termin beim TÜV, mal sehen was der gute Mann mir dann über die Eintragungen der Auspuffanlage erzählt. Wenn ich davon Vorteile habe werde ich die Abgasnorm so lassen. Wenn ich trotzdem den ganzen Blösinn mit Abgasgutachen, Geräuschslimits usw habe werde ich einfach auf mein Euro 3 bestehen. Ich such mir einfach das Szenario aus wovon ich mehr habe.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

3 Kats für Euro 3?
Das nenn ich mal ordentlich.


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2015)

Wieviel Kats hat denn normal ein Auto?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. August 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Meistens  in der Ortschaft 50 Zone hängen die so  dicht hinten drauf - . Aber sobald freigegeben ziehe ich den 4. Gang mal  ordentlich durch bis max - und schon gähnende Leere im Rückspiegel.  Geht dank EDS und anderer kleiner Optimierungen besonders zügig .



Den 4. Gang bis max durchziehen? Kein Wunder, daß dann keiner mehr im Rückspiegel zu sehen ist... 

Aber ist echt zum ko..., wie sich das Fahrverhalten in den letzten Jahren bei vielen Leuten geändert hat. 

Jüngere Leute unkonzentriert dank Smartphone, der Rest häufig stur, egoistisch und total planlos. *

In kleineren Ortschaften fahren einem genau die gleichen Leute auch bei 60-65km/h fast in den Kofferraum, die man nach dem Ortsausgang meist kaum noch im Rückspiegel erkennen kann.
Schlimmer noch, sind oft sogar die, die auch vor der Ortschaft auf schnurgerader Strecke bei erlaubten 100 km/h mit knapp 80 km/h rumgeeiert sind und scheinbar in ihrer Ehre gekränkt wurden, als man sie überholt hat. 

Einige unserer Nachbarn können das auch gut. Dafür dann aber in unserer Spielstraße mit gut 30 Sachen rumfahren und die spielenden Kinder zur Seite hupen.
Ich fahre da auch mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit, aber ist doch mehr ein Rollen im 2. Gang. Nun ratet mal, über wen der Kopf von irgendwelchen straßenfegenden Rentnern geschüttelt wird und wem gewunken wird?
Die mit einem etwas lauteren und/oder auffälligerem Wagen dürften drauf kommen 

Aber klar, ICH bin ja auch der Raser, weil ich ständig auf der Landstraße überhole, obwohl "es doch gar nix bringt" Is klar 



*
Getreu dem Motto: "Alle die schneller fahren, als. Man selbst sind Raser, diejenigen, die langsamer sind Idioten"


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

Kommt aus Auto drauf an, aber normal 1-2 mit Euro 6.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. August 2015)

Kommt darauf an, Euro 1 und Euro 2 haben einen Kat, bzw 2 wenn du links udn rechts ein abgasrohr hast, ab Euro 3 hast du noch einen Vorkat direkt in der Downpipe hinterm Turbo, der ist eigentlich nur gut wenn der Motor kalt ist, kann man also rausschmeißen, merkt eh keiner. und dann halt noch den hauptkat hinter der Downpipe. Also ab Euro 3 2-4 Kats. 

Naja Riverna als du den gekauft hast, hast du doch ein haufen kohle reingesteckt, weil ständig was kaputt war ^^


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2015)

Mein Euro 3 (D4) Astra G hatte exakt einen KAT direkt hinterm Krümmer.
Es wird schon irgendwie Herstellerspezifisch sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2015)

Wieviele Kats man hat, hat nichts mit der Abgasnorm zu tun, sondern wie der Hersteller es gebaut hat. Die Abgasnorm gibt nur vor wieviel Abgas man maximal ausstoßen darf und nicht die Anzahl der Kats. Schafft ein Hersteller das mit 1 Kat, ist auch nur 1 Kat verbaut. Braucht ein Hersteller 5 Stück, dann hängen da halt 5 Stück drunter.


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2015)

Und ich dachte, Euro 0 hätte 0 Kats, Euro 1 hätte einen Kat, Euro 2 hätte 2 Kats... Und so weiter, bis zur aktuellen Euro-Einstufung. Wo sind wir da aktuell überhaupt? Euro 5 oder so?


----------



## aloha84 (28. August 2015)

Aktuell ist Euro 6.
Meist wird das dann mit adblue (pisse^^) erreicht. Die Ausnahme ist Mazda, mit den Skyactive Motoren.


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 3 Kats für Euro 3?
> Das nenn ich mal ordentlich.



Einer in der Uppipe, einer in der Downpipe und ein Hauptkat. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Wieviel Kats hat denn normal ein Auto?



Les doch einfach was man schreibt, dann musst du nicht ständig beantwortete Fragen nochmal stellen. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja Riverna als du den gekauft hast, hast du doch ein haufen kohle reingesteckt, weil ständig was kaputt war ^^



Wird dir bei anderen Autos für <1000Euro nicht anders ergehen. Aber soviel kaputt war nun auch nicht... Kupplung war runter (hat man bei der Probefahrt nicht gemerkt), Antriebswellen Aussengelenk und eine Leitung von der Gasanlage ist beim ersten Betanken geplatzt. Seit dem macht er keine Probleme... bin aber auch da ich krankheitsbedingt aktuell nicht arbeite dieses Jahr auch erst ~ 10.000 Kilometer gefahren. Mit dem Subi bin ich übrigends auch erst 3500 Kilometer gefahren... alleine 1300 Kilometer war zum Reisbrennen und zurück.

Nachtrag zum TÜV Besuch:
So war nun beim TÜV, Vorteile habe ich durch das Euro 0 nicht. Im Gegenteil die Karre hätte nie zugelassen werden dürfen da Euro 3 ab 2002 erforderlich ist für eine Zulassung. Bei Eintragungen der AGA hätte ich trotzdem mich an alle normale Richtlinien halten müssen. Nun hat der TÜV-Prüfer mit eine Änderung des Datenblattes gegeben. Somit ist der Subi nicht mehr ausgenullt und hat Euro 3. (y)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieviele Kats man hat, hat nichts mit der Abgasnorm zu tun, sondern wie der Hersteller es gebaut hat. Die Abgasnorm gibt nur vor wieviel Abgas man maximal ausstoßen darf und nicht die Anzahl der Kats. Schafft ein Hersteller das mit 1 Kat, ist auch nur 1 Kat verbaut. Braucht ein Hersteller 5 Stück, dann hängen da halt 5 Stück drunter.



und warum kann ein Auto was absolut baugleich ist, einmal Euro 1 und einmal Euro 2 haben ? Der einzige unterschied ist, das ein Auto ein KLR hat, aber der verändert ja nicht wirklich den Abgasausstoß.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. August 2015)

Eine Abgasnorm(z.B.Euro-Norm) legt fürKraftfahrzeuge Grenzwerte für Abgase von Kohlenstoffmonoxid (CO), Stickstoffoxide(NOx), Kohlenwasserstoffe (HC) und Partikel (PM) fest und unterteilt die Fahrzeuge somit in Schadstoffklassen, denen bestimmte Emissionsschlüsselnummern zugewiesen werden, die unter anderem der Berechnung der Kfz-Steuer und der Einteilung in Schadstoffgruppen für Umweltzonen dienen.


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> und warum kann ein Auto was absolut baugleich ist, einmal Euro 1 und einmal Euro 2 haben ? Der einzige unterschied ist, das ein Auto ein KLR hat, aber der verändert ja nicht wirklich den Abgasausstoß.



TheBagFrag hat recht. Und was mein KLR sonst, wenn er nicht den Abgasausstoß beeinflusst?
Es gibt sogar Autos die haben trotz des gleichen Kats, gleichen Motores auf einmal Euro 2 nach dem Facelift und vorher nur Euro 1.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. August 2015)

Ne, aber er verringert vereinfacht gesagt die Zeit, bis der Katalysator seine Betriebstemperatur erreicht und somit wirksam ist.

Ist in meinen Augen aber wieder so ein typischer Irrsin. Im Stand warmlaufen lassen soll/darf man ein Fahrzeug eh nicht und sofern man nicht gleich nach dem Kaltstart an einer roten Ampel steht, ist man eh mit der Drehzahl über dem Bereich mit KLR.

Auch diese ganzen seltsamen Minikats damals zum Nachrüsten für kleines Geld waren doch irgendwie seltsam, oder? Je nach Fahrzeug für unter 50€, zehn Zentimeter lang und man konnte komplett durchgucken. 
Und das sollte etwas bringen, außer Umsatzsteigerung in Werkstätten (bestätigter Einbau durch Stempel/Rechnung nötig für Eintragung) und bei den Prüforganisationen.

Aber bei dem Thema frage ich mich gerade, warum seit etlichen Jahren keine großartigen Veränderungen bei der Kfz-Steuer vorgenommen wurden.

Ist eh alles teuer genug, aber früher wurde da doch regelmäßig erhöht. Deshalb wundert mich das.

Euro 2 oder 3 ist doch nicht wirklich unterschiedlich in der Höhe und gibt es schon seit gefühlt ewigen Zeiten. D4 ist gleich wie Euro3 und bei neueren Fahrzeugen geht es nicht mehr nach Hubraum, sondern nach (angeblichem  ) Schadstoffausstoß.

@Seabound
Ein Kat je Schadstoffklasse? Dann gäbe es aber bald keine Kleinwagen mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

Soweit ich weiss, habe mein Auto nur einen Kat und das hat Euro 6.
Ausser natürlich im Flexrohr versteckt sich noch ein Kat.


----------



## WindowsXP (28. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Jüngere Leute unkonzentriert dank Smartphone, der Rest häufig stur, egoistisch und total planlos. *



Jüngere? Natürlich gibt es viele, aber die "Älteren" sollten sich auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Ich sehe so oft Leute zwischen 40 und 50, die permanent auf ihr Handy gucken. Das Vorurteil, dass nur Jüngere so exzessiv ihr Handy nutzen, kann ich aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung (die natürlich zum Teil subjektiv Beeinflusst ist) wiederlegen. Die übermäßige Handynutzung ist ein allgemeines Problem und nicht nur das einer bestimmten Generation.  Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass die Strafen für Handynutzung am Steuer drastisch erhöht werden muss (sowie bei vielen anderen Delikten auch). Und nein, ich nutze mein Handy nicht am Steuer, da ich es ja wie bereits erwähnt als großes Problem ansehe. 

Grüße von einem Mitglied der jüngeren Leute!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. August 2015)

Anderes Beispiel,  Auto X hat gute Abgaswerte, gut genug für Euro 3, bekommt aber kein Euro 3 da kein OBD2. Wie verändert nun die Diagnoseschnittstelle den Schadstoffaustoß ? Gar nicht. Ein KLR ist doch eh sogut wie nie aktiv, und wenn man fährt ist der Motor warm, da ändert der KLR gar nichts. Das einzige was es ändert ist etwas auf dem Blatt Papier, in der Realität bringt es nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

Also der KLR in meinem Audi damals war ein Witz.
Der hat nichts verändert, ausser das es den Vorbesitzer Geld gekostet und mir Steuern erspart hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. August 2015)

Gut, dass ich meinem Auto 2 von 4 Kats wegnehmen kann, ohne dass sich die Schadstoffklasse ändert (außer er ist kalt)


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2015)

Er wird schon was geändert haben, sonst gebe es keine Gutachten darüber und würde nicht die Emissionsklasse ändern.


----------



## Zocker24 (28. August 2015)

Geht doch eh nur ums Geld. Staat macht Richtlinien, Konzerne sollen sich daran halten, sagen wenn sie es nicht schaffen und man ändert die Grenzwerte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache, mein Civic macht leider seit neustem so Brumm-Geräusche. Leicht beim gerade aus fahren, stark beim links lenken und nix beim rechtslenken.


Wenn das "brummen" auch ein "kratzen" sein kann, dann schaue mal unters auto und prüfe die gelenkwellen-manschetten. (bei den rädern) Sind die gerissen, ist das gelenk dahinter im eimer und muß neu.
Um die radlager zu prüfen, wagen anheben, so das das rad in der luft ist, und daran rütteln. (oben und unten dagegen drücken) Wenn das ganze absolut null spiel hat, sollte es i.o. sein.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

Klingt aber sehr nach Radlager.
Aber würde trotzdem beides überprüfen.
Wenn die Felge innen komplett mit Fett zugeschmiert ist, dann ist die Manschette im Arsch.


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2015)

Versicherungen... Jetzt habe ich SF 3 statt SF 5 in der Haftpflicht (kein Versicherungsfall bisher) nach dem Versicherungswechsel, in der Vollkasko aber noch SF 5 und ab nächstem Jahr SF 1, weil mir ja dieses Jahr jemand reingefahren und abgehauen ist.


----------



## Zoon (28. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Den 4. Gang bis max durchziehen? Kein Wunder, daß dann keiner mehr im Rückspiegel zu sehen ist...



Das war ja auch Zweck der Übung in Bereich mit Tempolimit drängeln  wie die bekloppten aber außerhalb limitierter Bereiche kommen die nicht  aus dem A****** Bei Kleintransportern genauso aber da die neuen alle auf  130 kmh begrenzt sind kann man die auch so gut "zurückärgern" die  Dinger regeln bei rund 140 ab und ich fahr dann mal mit 145 vorneweg weiter davon  .


----------



## ASD_588 (28. August 2015)

> Bei Kleintransportern genauso aber da die neuen alle auf  130


Das gefühl habe ich aber nicht.

Es gibt aber auch sprinter die laufen über 160 die transits regeln bei 160 ab bzw 4200U/min weil dort die kraft extrem nachlässt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Versicherungen... Jetzt habe ich SF 3 statt SF 5 in der Haftpflicht (kein Versicherungsfall bisher) nach dem Versicherungswechsel, in der Vollkasko aber noch SF 5 und ab nächstem Jahr SF 1, weil mir ja dieses Jahr jemand reingefahren und abgehauen ist.


Wieso wirst du da hochgestuft?


----------



## Seabound (28. August 2015)

Sonntag jemand am Nürburgring?


----------



## Magogan (28. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wieso wirst du da hochgestuft?


Weil ich wegen einer Sondereinstufung gleich mit der SF 1 statt 0 angefangen habe. Dass ich seit 2010 bis 2011 auch ein 125er Motorrad unfallfrei gefahren habe, zählt natürlich nicht, sonst wäre ich auch regulär zumindest in der SF 4. Na ja, zumindest ist die Versicherung beim neuen Versicherer trotzdem günstiger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> und warum kann ein Auto was absolut  baugleich ist, einmal Euro 1 und einmal Euro 2 haben ? Der einzige  unterschied ist, das ein Auto ein KLR hat, aber der verändert ja nicht  wirklich den Abgasausstoß.


Das ändert den Ausstoß schon ziemlich stark, weil der Kat viel früher auf Temperatur ist. Solltest dir mal den Messzyklus angucken unter welchen Bedingungen gemessen wird.



Seabound schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, Euro 0 hätte 0 Kats, Euro 1 hätte einen Kat, Euro 2 hätte 2 Kats... Und so weiter, bis zur aktuellen Euro-Einstufung. Wo sind wir da aktuell überhaupt? Euro 5 oder so?


Im Moment bei Euro 6
Beim Benziner maximal: 3 wege Kat -> 3 wege Zusatzkat -> Abgaskühler ->NOx Kat -> Rußabscheider
Beim Diesel maximal: 2 wege Kat -> Diesel Partikel Filter -> Ad Blue Einspritzung mit Mischer -> Abgaskühler -> NOx Kat -> Slip Kat



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn das "brummen" auch ein "kratzen"  sein kann, dann schaue mal unters auto und prüfe die  gelenkwellen-manschetten. (bei den rädern) Sind die gerissen, ist das  gelenk dahinter im eimer und muß neu.
> Um die radlager zu prüfen, wagen anheben, so das das rad in der luft  ist, und daran rütteln. (oben und unten dagegen drücken) Wenn das ganze  absolut null spiel hat, sollte es i.o. sein.


Wenn ein Kugellager kaputt ist, dann ist nicht unbedingt Spiel drin. Das kann schon total zerstört sein aber noch kein Spiel haben. Beim Tonnenlager hat man immer Spiel, sonst ist es falsch eingestellt und ziemlich schnell kaputt.

Jemand der noch nie ein defektes Radlager und ein heiles gefühlt hat wird das sicher nicht unterscheiden können.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ändert den Ausstoß schon ziemlich stark, weil der Kat viel früher auf Temperatur ist. Solltest dir mal den Messzyklus angucken unter welchen Bedingungen gemessen wird.



Du mir ist der Messzyklus sowas von egal, da sehe ich mir lieber die Praxis an, da fährt man idR kaum Strecken im bereich von 1-5 km, ich gar nicht.


----------



## Useful (28. August 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Lass  dich ausrollen ohne die Bremse zu drücken (!) wenn der schneller machne  will soller doch überholen, wenn der für Überholen keinen Mumm lass ihn einfach zetern du hörst es ja nicht - ansonsten halt  meine Variante:
> Meistens  in der Ortschaft 50 Zone hängen die so  dicht hinten drauf - . Aber sobald freigegeben ziehe ich den 4. Gang mal  ordentlich durch bis max - und schon gähnende Leere im Rückspiegel.  Geht dank EDS und anderer kleiner Optimierungen besonders zügig .



Ausrollen lassen habe ich ihn dann. Überholen konnte er nicht weil vor mir ein Kreisel war.
Ich hasse diese Bullifahrer teilweise richtig, schon wenn ich die sehe......
Ja das mache ich auch, dann gewinnt man Abstand. Aber manchmal holen die auf.
Idioten halt.

Und heute Nacht um 9 Uhr ca, es war (lässt die Uhrzeit ja vermuten) dunkel. Und auf einmal vor mir ein Rollerfahrer ohne Licht auf einer Landstraße.
Zwar fahre ich bei Dunkelheit sehr langsam, aber für ihn ist das trotzdem Lebensgefährlich da das nicht jeder tut.
Manche merkens aber auch echt nicht.

Oder der Motorradfahrer der mir bei 160 auf der Bahn mit 2 Meter Abstand draufhing.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2015)

Ist Radlager, wieder knapp 200€ ärmer


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2015)

Ich hab doch ernsthaft mit dem Subaru eine Mängelkarte bekommen... Auspuff, Felgen und Fahrwerk nicht eingetragen. Dabei hab ich gehofft bist Oktober noch unendeckt zu bleiben 

Im Winter werde ich auf die STi Bremsanlage umbauen. Ist zwar keine riesen Bremsanlage, aber günstig und deutlich besser als meine. 

293mm -> 326mm Scheiben (Vorderachse)
290mm -> 316mm Scheiben (Hinterachse)

Sieht dann unter den 18" Felgen wenigstens nicht mehr so klein aus.


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du mir ist der Messzyklus sowas von egal, da sehe ich mir lieber die Praxis an, da fährt man idR kaum Strecken im bereich von 1-5 km, ich gar nicht.



Es ist doch egal, ob du 5 oder 20 km fährst. Auf den ersten km stößt du halt weniger Schadstoffe aus mit KLR. Daher eine bessere Euro-Einstufung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. August 2015)

Ne, eben nicht.

Es sei denn, der Motor liefe im Stand warm, oder man würde gleich nach dem Start bei laufendem Motor einige Minuten an roten Ampeln/Bahnübergängen etc. verbringen

Früher beeinhaltete der Emmissionstest noch keinen Kaltstart, daher musste da halt mit solchen "Tricks" nachgebessert werden.

Habe jetzt leider wenig Zeit, daher nur kurz ein Auszug aus Wikipedia:

Siehe insbesondere Absatz 2:

Umweltschutz:
Kaltlaufregler dienen ausschließlich dem schnelleren Erreichen der Betriebstemperatur. Nur hier wird ein Umweltschutzbeitrag durch Reduzierung der Schadstoffemission direkt nach dem Kaltstart erreicht.

Im anschließenden Betrieb und insbesondere unter realen Einsatzbedingungen haben Kaltlaufregler keinen Einfluss auf das Schadstoffverhalten des Fahrzeugs.

Demgegenüber stehen Emissionen durch Herstellung, Vertrieb und Einbau des Systems.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaltlaufregler


----------



## Mosed (30. August 2015)

Hängt sicher vom Fahrpofil ab. Wenn man in der Stadt lösfährt und auf den ersten km ständig anhalten muss...
So eine pauschale Aussage ohne Belege ist etwas dürftig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. August 2015)

Man redet ja vom Auto fahren und nicht Auto stehen. Die Anteile wo ein Auto an Ampeln steht bzw. total kalt ist, sind sicherlich unter 1%, also vernachlässigbar.


----------



## ASD_588 (30. August 2015)

> Die Anteile wo ein Auto an Ampeln steht bzw. total kalt ist, sind sicherlich unter 1%, also vernachlässigbar.



Wen man im nirgendwo wohnt dan ja aber selbst in ner kleinen stadt wo die ampeln um 6 angehen dauert es keine 5 min bis man bei uns an ner ampel steht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. August 2015)

Wenn man einmal Grün hat und man gerade aus weiterfährt dann hat man quasi immer grün die ganze straße lang.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2015)

Grüne Welle funktioniert bei uns in der Stadt nach wie vor 0. In Essen muss man dagegen einen 60er Schnitt fahren um sie zu bekommen -> Im Berufsverkehr absolut undenkbar.


----------



## Riverna (30. August 2015)

Heute bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen eine 100 - 200km/h Zeit zu messen. Getestet habe ich im vierten Gang (wird im Subi Forum so gemacht warum auch immer). Von 100km/h auf 200km/h braucht der Subi 15 Sekunden... könnte schneller sein, aber die 34°c Aussentemperatur war alles andere als Turbofreundlich. Im Winter baue ich wohl auf Frontmount LLK um die Temperaturprobleme etwas zu verringern.

Der WRX 218PS braucht 26.4 Sekunden und der STi 265PS braucht 19.9 Sekunden. Da finde ich meine 15 Sek schon fast zu gut... wobei man bedenken muss das es bei denen GPS gemessen ist und bei mir nur nach Tacho.


----------



## Iconoclast (31. August 2015)

Ich würde es nochmal nach GPS messen. Je nach Fahrzeug gehen die Tachos ja gerne mal 'ne ganze Ecke vor.


----------



## norse (31. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Winter baue ich wohl auf Frontmount LLK um die Temperaturprobleme etwas zu verringern.
> .


d

denk dran, dass dein Turbo dann deutlich später anspricht, nicht ohne Grund ist der dort oben. Dann hol dir lieber die große Hutze die es für deinen gibt


----------



## Lee (31. August 2015)

Was haltet ihr von der neuen Alfa Guilia? 
Ich find die ja sehr sehr schick und mit bis zu 500ps aus 6 Ferarri Zylindern auch gut motorisiert. Interessanter sind allerdings die kleinen Motoren, die noch vorgestellt werden müssen!

http://bilder3.n-tv.de/img/incoming/origs15377466/0252731381-w1000-h960/G-34front2.jpg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Heute bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen eine 100 - 200km/h Zeit zu messen. Getestet habe ich im vierten Gang (wird im Subi Forum so gemacht warum auch immer). Von 100km/h auf 200km/h braucht der Subi 15 Sekunden... könnte schneller sein, aber die 34°c Aussentemperatur war alles andere als Turbofreundlich. Im Winter baue ich wohl auf Frontmount LLK um die Temperaturprobleme etwas zu verringern.
> 
> Der WRX 218PS braucht 26.4 Sekunden und der STi 265PS braucht 19.9 Sekunden. Da finde ich meine 15 Sek schon fast zu gut... wobei man bedenken muss das es bei denen GPS gemessen ist und bei mir nur nach Tacho.



Ich liege momentan bei 10sek Tacho 100-200.
Ich muss mir auch noch ne Racelogic Box kaufen, damit ich die echten Werte messen kann, inkl. Korrektur.
Tachowerte sind doch immer recht ungenau.


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2015)

norse schrieb:


> denk dran, dass dein Turbo dann deutlich später anspricht, nicht ohne Grund ist der dort oben. Dann hol dir lieber die große Hutze die es für deinen gibt



Ich find die große STI Hutze unglaublich hässlich... dann lieber einen etwas später kommenden Turbo. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich liege momentan bei 10sek Tacho 100-200.
> Ich muss mir auch noch ne Racelogic Box kaufen, damit ich die echten Werte messen kann, inkl. Korrektur.
> Tachowerte sind doch immer recht ungenau.



Für so Spielerein ist mir das Geld dann doch zu schade.


----------



## Kusanar (31. August 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der neuen Alfa Guilia?
> Ich find die ja sehr sehr schick und mit bis zu 500ps aus 6 Ferarri Zylindern auch gut motorisiert. Interessanter sind allerdings die kleinen Motoren, die noch vorgestellt werden müssen!
> 
> http://bilder3.n-tv.de/img/incoming/origs15377466/0252731381-w1000-h960/G-34front2.jpg



Lecker, sehr schick. Wollte mir ja eigentlich noch einen 159er holen (mein Golf Kombi geht schon auf die 150t km zu... und das bei der kleinen 1.4l Benziner-Nähmaschine). Aber ich glaub ich warte noch und fahr den Golf lieber fertig  Ein QV wäre schick, mal gucken ob die Geldtasche dafür dick genug ist. Ich hoffe bloss die Giulia wird ein wenig leichtgewichtiger als der 159, das war ein ganz schön schwerer Brocken von Automobil.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für so Spielerein ist mir das Geld dann doch zu schade.



Smartphone GPS geht ja auch, wesentlich genauer als der Tacho und "wahrscheinlich" kaum Abweichung zum Profi-Gerät.


----------



## Munin666 (31. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich liege momentan bei 10sek Tacho 100-200.
> Ich muss mir auch noch ne Racelogic Box kaufen, damit ich die echten Werte messen kann, inkl. Korrektur.
> Tachowerte sind doch immer recht ungenau.



Ich erreiche die 100-200 in....ähm....gar nicht...vielleicht Bergab mit Rückenwind und vollbeladung, oder ich werde geschoben.
Bin froh wenn mein Ford Ka die 100-180 in.....1-2min schafft. 
Es dreht sich nunma nicht alles um Geschwindigkeit, in meinem Ford Ka fühlen sich 160kmh immerhin schon an wie in einem BMW 320kmh 

Für mich muss ein Auto einfach zuverlässig laufen.
Ist genauso wie die Leute die mit einem Ferrari angeben, dafür kriege ich ein Fass Bier ohne Probleme in den Kofferraum und das Auto ist sogar noch günstiger.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. August 2015)

Der KA schafft 180?  


Wobei KA aber nicht unbedingt als "zuverlässig" gilt, der rostet einem doch unterm Ar*ch weg


----------



## Munin666 (31. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Der KA schafft 180?
> 
> 
> Wobei KA aber nicht unbedingt als "zuverlässig" gilt, der rostet einem doch unterm Ar*ch weg



Mein KA ist BJ 2006 mit 71PS.
Kein bisschen Rost, nur am Heckscheibenwischer ein wenig, aber es ist bereits behandelt.

180 schafft er und ist " nur " 500Umdrehungen vom Roten Bereich entfernt, aber er schafft sie.
Immerhin ist er auch auf 176Kmh eingetragen.

Bergab habe ich schon einmal mit Vollbeladung einen BMW von der Linken Spur verdrängt, als ich mit 220 Sachen von hinten angedonnert kam. Aber da bin ich auch kurz darauf langsamer geworden um den KA noch eine Weile zu behalten. Immerhin ist er offensichtlich nicht abgeregelt. Nur ich muss sagen, ab 170 fühlt man sich alles andere als sicher.


----------



## Lee (31. August 2015)

> Ich hoffe bloss die Giulia wird ein wenig leichtgewichtiger als der 159, das war ein ganz schön schwerer Brocken von Automobil.



Ich hab in meiner kurzen "Recherche" heute was von 1,5t für das 500ps V6 Modell gelesen, die normalen Versionen werden sicher noch etwas leichter sein. Für einen großen 4 Türer finde ich das gerade noch im Rahmen, verglichen mit den knapp 2 Tonnen die z.B. ein 530d auf die Waage bringt gerade zu leicht 
Hab auch was von Kombi gelesen, auch wenn der sicher nicht so lecker aussehen wird wie die Limo. Und auch was von einer Spider Version. Ein Alfa Spider für den Spaß und einen gut ausgestatteten Ford Mondeo für alles andere, das wäre ein Traum Setup für die Zukunft 
Leider liegen noch 3 Jahre Studium + 2 Jahre Ref vor mir, bevor ich an irgendwas anderes als meinen jetzigen Wagen denken kann


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab doch ernsthaft mit dem Subaru eine Mängelkarte bekommen... Auspuff, Felgen und Fahrwerk nicht eingetragen. Dabei hab ich gehofft bist Oktober noch unendeckt zu bleiben



Wieso das? Ist der jetzt stillgelegt oder was?








=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich liege momentan bei 10sek Tacho 100-200.
> Ich muss mir auch noch ne Racelogic Box kaufen, damit ich die echten Werte messen kann, inkl. Korrektur.
> Tachowerte sind doch immer recht ungenau.



Mein Auto kann das selbständig messen. Die 100-200 oder 0-100/200 Funktion gibt es im R.S. Monitor. Die Werte haben mich nur bis jetzt nie interessiert. Es reicht mir, wenn ich reintrete und denke;"Huiiii, der geht aber gut"!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. August 2015)

Ne Mängelkarte ist nicht stillgelegt. Musst halt das eintragen lassen oder wieder auf orginal zurückbauen und das beim TÜV zeigen, in nem bestimmten Zeitraum.


----------



## Kusanar (31. August 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner kurzen "Recherche" heute was von 1,5t für das 500ps V6 Modell gelesen, die normalen Versionen werden sicher noch etwas leichter sein. Für einen großen 4 Türer finde ich das gerade noch im Rahmen, verglichen mit den knapp 2 Tonnen die z.B. ein 530d auf die Waage bringt gerade zu leicht
> Hab auch was von Kombi gelesen, auch wenn der sicher nicht so lecker aussehen wird wie die Limo. Und auch was von einer Spider Version. Ein Alfa Spider für den Spaß und einen gut ausgestatteten Ford Mondeo für alles andere, das wäre ein Traum Setup für die Zukunft
> Leider liegen noch 3 Jahre Studium + 2 Jahre Ref vor mir, bevor ich an irgendwas anderes als meinen jetzigen Wagen denken kann



Ja, hab mich auch gerade schlau gemacht. Anscheinend 1.4t für die "Normalo"-Versionen. Wird vermutlich auch daran liegen, dass nicht so viele elektronische Spielereien wie bei Audi, BMW & Co verbaut sein sollen. War übrigens auch ein wenig überrascht, wie "klein" er auf den Pressefotos aussieht


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne Mängelkarte ist nicht stillgelegt. Musst halt das eintragen lassen oder wieder auf orginal zurückbauen und das beim TÜV zeigen, in nem bestimmten Zeitraum.



Keine Ahnung. Ich war noch nie beim TÜV.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Smartphone GPS geht ja auch, wesentlich genauer als der Tacho und "wahrscheinlich" kaum Abweichung zum Profi-Gerät.



Das kannst du aber bei schnellen Autos vergessen, die Wiederholungsfrequenz ist zu gering.
Nicht umsonst sind Profigeräte so teuer.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2015)

Naja, bei z.B. 30HZ Abtastung hast du 33ms Messintervalle. Also maximal 0,065s Messfehler.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, bei z.B. 30HZ Abtastung hast du 33ms Messintervalle. Also maximal 0,065s Messfehler.



Und welches Handy schafft das ? 
Die meisten Handys arbeiten mit 1Hz


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2015)

GPS alleine schon. Die Beschleunigungssensoren schaffen dafür Updateraten im kHz Bereich. Mit ein bisschen Sensorfusion sollte das sich ganz gut ergänzen. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie da aktuell der App-Markt aussieht. Offboard mit geloggten Daten geht es jedenfalls prima.


----------



## Zoon (31. August 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wobei KA aber nicht unbedingt als "zuverlässig" gilt, der rostet einem doch unterm Ar*ch weg



Motor  und technisch sind die solide einfachste Steinzeit Fordtechnik   Nur  Karosse halt da kommt man mit Entrosten nicht hinterher.
Wenn der Ka  aber wirklich so gut geht ist das wohl einer der wenigen wo der Motor  (Ventilspiel, untenliegende Nockenwelle !!) richtig eingestellt ist 


Achne deiner ist ja Baujahr 2006 also schon der "Fiat 500 Ford Ka" aus Polen richtig ?!


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2015)

Den neuen gibt es erst seit 2009. Wobei sich da Motorseitig nicht soo viel getan hat.


----------



## Munin666 (31. August 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Motor  und technisch sind die solide einfachste Steinzeit Fordtechnik   Nur  Karosse halt da kommt man mit Entrosten nicht hinterher.
> Wenn der Ka  aber wirklich so gut geht ist das wohl einer der wenigen wo der Motor  (Ventilspiel, untenliegende Nockenwelle !!) richtig eingestellt ist
> 
> 
> Achne deiner ist ja Baujahr 2006 also schon der "Fiat 500 Ford Ka" aus Polen richtig ?!



Weis nicht, ist jedenfalls der mit dem Vergleichsweise großen Motor, brauche auch einen anderen Luftfilter als andere Ford Ka Modelle. Mein Motorraum ist optisch gleich mit dem vom Street Ka und Sport Ka.

Aktuell hab ich nur leider öfters Leistungsverlust..da mag er einfach nicht ziehen und kommt erst ab 4000 Umdrehungen.
Mal hab ich das Problem nen ganzen Tag durchgehend, mal einen ganzen Monat über mehrere 100 Kilometer ruhe.

Das Problem trat auf, nachdem ich mal eine Unterbodenwäsche machte bei meinem Auto und durch einen Riss in der Zündspule Wasser eingetreten ist. Dort verhielt er sich gleich, nur das die Kontrollleuchte an ging, die jetzt aus bleibt. Getauscht wurden da die Spule, Kabel und Kerzen. Leider streitet die Werkstatt jede Schuld von sich und wenn ich meiner Vermutung nachgehen will, dass er nur Zündkerzen von Motorkraft verträgt, dann soll ich den gesamten Tausch bezahlen... habt ihr da vielleicht eine Idee?
Während dieses Problem auftritt braucht er deutlich länger und ab 4000 Umdrehungen spürt man einen Ruck als würde man das Gaspedal von 0-100% auf einen Schlag durchtreten. Bis dahin fühlt es sich an als würde er stark gedrosselt sein, immerhin braucht er ja auch 3-5x so lang um auf Touren zu kommen. Im 5. komme ich da kaum von 130-140kmh, ab 140 ist er auf 4000 Umdrehungen und geht in einem Viertel der Zeit von 140-150 oder gar 160.
Im Stand wackelt auch das Lenkrad deutlich mehr, was man erstrecht sieht wenn man es los lässt.

Aber wie gesagt, manchmal habe ich auch über mehrere 100 Kilometer absolut keine Probleme und ich konnte auch das Problem nicht mit Klima an, Klima aus...Radio an/aus oder Regen + Kälte oder Trocken + Hitze etc identifizieren. Auch bei Hubbelstrecken fährt er sich stets gleich.

Edit: Sobald die 4000 Umdrehungen Hürde hinter mir liegt, kommt er im 5. Gang aber noch ohne jegliche Probleme auf seine 180, halt in der angemessenen Zeit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> GPS alleine schon. Die Beschleunigungssensoren schaffen dafür Updateraten im kHz Bereich. Mit ein bisschen Sensorfusion sollte das sich ganz gut ergänzen. Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie da aktuell der App-Markt aussieht. Offboard mit geloggten Daten geht es jedenfalls prima.



Bei 1Hz ist bei Smartphones momentan Schluss. Und das ist bei Fahrzeugen, die im Bereich von 10sek von 100-200 beschleunigen deutlich zu langsam.
Selbst hochwertige Geräte liegen bei "nur" 10Hz.
Die Beschleunigungssensoren kann man für sowas vergessen, deutlich zu ungenau.


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2015)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Ist genauso wie die Leute die mit einem Ferrari angeben, dafür kriege ich ein Fass Bier ohne Probleme in den Kofferraum und das Auto ist sogar noch günstiger.



Und was willst du uns damit sagen? Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft einen KA mit einem Ferrari vergleichen oder? 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Smartphone GPS geht ja auch, wesentlich genauer als der Tacho und "wahrscheinlich" kaum Abweichung zum Profi-Gerät.



Das mag schon richtig sein, ich hab auch eine "Beschleunigungsapp" aber das funktioniert einfach nicht gescheit. Ich hab den "Test" auch nur für das Subaru Forum gemacht, da wird halt ein Video gemacht von 80km/h auf 210km/h (alles im vierten Gang) und dann wird verglichen. Ob das nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht... muss jeder selber wissen. Mir wäre eine richtige Messung mit einer Racelogic z.B. deutlich lieber. Aber ich konnte mich bisher nicht durchringen für ein bisschen Spielen soviel Gela auszugeben. Und mit meinen Zeiten kannst du eh keinen hinterm Offen vorlocken. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Wieso das? Ist der jetzt stillgelegt oder was?



Das passiert erst wenn man die Mängelkarte nicht bearbeiten lässt. Die nächste Stufe ist dann die Stillegung... aber soweit muss man es nicht kommen lassen. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Es reicht mir, wenn ich reintrete und denke;"Huiiii, der geht aber gut"!



Oder die brutale Verzögerung wenn du einem ins Heck bretterst?  
Sorry aber diese Vorlage wollte ich mir nun nicht nehmen lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es reicht mir, wenn ich reintrete und denke;"Huiiii, der geht aber gut"!


Naja, bei 265PS hätte ich noch nicht unbedingt dieses Gefühl, vor allem bei knapp 1,4t.


----------



## Magogan (31. August 2015)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Ist genauso wie die Leute die mit einem Ferrari angeben, dafür kriege ich ein Fass Bier ohne Probleme in den Kofferraum und das Auto ist sogar noch günstiger.


Als Ferrari-Fahrer kann man aber auch einfach den Butler zum Einkaufen schicken 

Und eher wenige kaufen sich einen Ferrari zum Angeben, sondern eher um Spaß damit zu haben


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei 1Hz ist bei Smartphones momentan Schluss. Und das ist bei Fahrzeugen, die im Bereich von 10sek von 100-200 beschleunigen deutlich zu langsam.
> Selbst hochwertige Geräte liegen bei "nur" 10Hz.
> Die Beschleunigungssensoren kann man für sowas vergessen, deutlich zu ungenau.



Nicht umsonst haben die teuren Racelogic Geräte 2x 100Hz GPS. 

Mitm Handy kann man echt nur schätzen, da ist der Tacho genauer.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, bei 265PS hätte ich noch nicht unbedingt dieses Gefühl, vor allem bei knapp 1,4t.



Da hast du recht. Und da das Auto keinen Turbobums hat, merkt man garnicht, wie schnell man ist.




Riverna schrieb:


> Oder die brutale Verzögerung wenn du einem ins Heck bretterst?
> Sorry aber diese Vorlage wollte ich mir nun nicht nehmen lassen.



Ja. Das ist schon ein übles Gefühl, wenn man das Stauende vor sich sieht und merkt, dass der Bremsweg nicht ausreichend ist. Echt nicht schön. Die Sekunden bis zum Einschlag dauern ewig.

Ich hatte aber durchaus weit schlimmere Unfälle. Das mit dem Stauende war eigentlich noch ok.


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Und da das Auto keinen Turbobums hat, merkt man garnicht, wie schnell man ist.



Die Autos haben sich eh geändert. Wenn ich an mein erstes Auto denke, da hatte ich Angst 180 zu fahren. Einfach weil es so laut und die Kiste so klein war. Heutige Autos (vor allem Mittel/Oberklasseautos) sind da viel weiter. Da merkt man auch bei 200km/h nichts und kann sich dabei noch bequem unterhalten ohne zu schreien. Das hat allerdings (bei mir) den Nachteil, dass man in der 130 Zone ruck zuck 160 fährt wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2015)

Im Twingo von meiner Frau fühlt man sich ab 170 wie in nem Space Shuttle beim Start. Alles wackelt, brüllend lauter Wind und man denkt, gleich wars das ^^. Braucht man Nerven wie Drahtseile, um bergrunter die 180 zu knacken...


----------



## turbosnake (31. August 2015)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Für mich muss ein Auto einfach zuverlässig laufen.
> Ist genauso wie die Leute die mit einem Ferrari angeben, dafür kriege ich ein Fass Bier ohne Probleme in den Kofferraum und das Auto ist sogar noch günstiger.


Wenn das Fass nur klein genug ist passt es überall hin.  :teufel:


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2015)

Ferrari Fahrer trinken doch meist eh nur Champagner.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2015)

@ Badfrag, gibt's irgendwelche Probleme bei den stärker motorisierten S205/W205 mit Geräuschen von der HA ?
Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass unser beim zügigen bis starken Beschleunigen ungefähr 5-10mal beidseitig metallische Knack- Knarzgeräusche von sich gibt (vorwärts, rückwärts ist egal)
Wenn man den Wandler mit der Bremse vorspannt, merkt man das Knacken sogar leicht im Innenraum.
Und das bei erst knapp unter 30k km


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ferrari Fahrer trinken doch meist eh nur Champagner.




Apropos Ferrari, ich bin zwar kein Vettelfan und Grip find ich *******, aber das Interview ist schon ganz cool. Weniger der Inhalt des Videos, als die Tatsache, die die durch meinen Wohnort fahren. 

 Ab Minute 42 bis zum Schluss vom Video fahren die meinen täglichen Arbeitsweg.  An der Shell bei Minute 44:35, wo sie das "Eischen" kaufen,  tank ich immer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjms9j5R4fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ Badfrag, gibt's irgendwelche Probleme bei den stärker motorisierten S205/W205 mit Geräuschen von der HA ?
> Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass unser beim zügigen bis starken Beschleunigen ungefähr 5-10mal beidseitig metallische Knack- Knarzgeräusche von sich gibt (vorwärts, rückwärts ist egal)
> Wenn man den Wandler mit der Bremse vorspannt, merkt man das Knacken sogar leicht im Innenraum.
> Und das bei erst knapp unter 30k km



Ne da ist mir nix bekannt. Wir haben bis jetzt noch an keinem einzigen 205 irgendwas am Fahrwerk gemacht. Ich kann morgen mal gucken ob vom Werk aus was bekannt ist aber ich denke nicht.
Sicher das das Knacken im Stand nicht von der Bremse kommt? Das kann ganz schön übel knacken, wenn man mit dem Fuß auf der Bremse ein Auto vorspannt und die Bremsklötze immer mal ein paar Millimeter weiterrutschen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne da ist mir nix bekannt. Wir haben bis jetzt noch an keinem einzigen 205 irgendwas am Fahrwerk gemacht. Ich kann morgen mal gucken ob vom Werk aus was bekannt ist aber ich denke nicht.
> Sicher das das Knacken im Stand nicht von der Bremse kommt? Das kann ganz schön übel knacken, wenn man mit dem Fuß auf der Bremse ein Auto vorspannt und die Bremsklötze immer mal ein paar Millimeter weiterrutschen.



Nee, passiert ja auch ohne Bremsen. Mit ist es halt noch stärker, da die Kräfte da ja noch etwas höher sind. Soweit ich das einschätzen kann, kommt es von der Achsaufhängung/ Aufhängung zur Karosserie. 
Nur ist die Frage, was bei den in Gummi gelagerten Teilen so ein metallisches Knacken verursachen kann.
Normal darf ein Antriebsstrang ja nicht mit Serienleistung überfordert sein, auch nicht beim Vorspannen 
Falls ihr einen 250er da habt, und der eh probegefahren werden muss, kannst ja mal stärker aus dem Stand vorwärts beschleunigen (bis auf 10km/h reicht) und im Rückwärtsgang das Selbe.
Am besten hört man das Geräusch bei geöffneten Fenstern.

Kommt diesem am nächsten: E46 320d Bruit metallique / metallisches GerÃ¤usch - YouTube 
Bei starker Beschleunigung nur noch etwas stärker.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2015)

Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch bei keinem 205 gehört.  Naja ich schau morgen mal. Ich könnte mir viel eher vorstellen das da irgendein Abschirmblech an den Auspuff kommt und so knackt. Der bewegt sich ja ganz ordendlich beim Anfahren. Metallische Geräusche aus dem Fahrwerk kann mir nicht vorstellen. Eventuell ein Steinchen irgendwo eingeklemmt.

Nen 205 werd ich sicher in den nächsten Tagen irgendwann mal wieder haben wo ich das ausprobieren kann.  ...ich fahr aber lieber mit dem AMG GTS rum, ist grade vom Motor her deutlich besser als ein SLS. Leider macht der GTS keinen Turbosound!  Dafür knallt es ordendlich aus dem Auspuff bei Lastwechsel!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch bei keinem 205 gehört.  Naja ich schau morgen mal. Ich könnte mir viel eher vorstellen das da irgendein Abschirmblech an den Auspuff kommt und so knackt. Der bewegt sich ja ganz ordendlich beim Anfahren. Metallische Geräusche aus dem Fahrwerk kann mir nicht vorstellen. Eventuell ein Steinchen irgendwo eingeklemmt.



Meinst du ? Dann muss das schon ein ganz schön massives Abschirmblech sein 
Weil die machen ja eher selten Knackgeräusche. 
Aber probier das mal bei nem anderen 205er aus, vielleicht gibt's welche, wo sich das auch so anhört.


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ferrari Fahrer trinken doch meist eh nur Champagner.





Magogan schrieb:


> Als Ferrari-Fahrer kann man aber auch einfach den Butler zum Einkaufen schicken


Hm, leider haben meine Eltern keinen Butler und Champagner gibt es auch eher selten. Dafür müssten auf die umgeklappten Rücksitze vom Ferrari durchaus zwei große Fässer passen. In den Kofferaum sollten zumindest 2-3 10l Fässer gehen.


----------



## -sori- (31. August 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...ich fahr aber lieber mit dem AMG GTS rum, ist grade vom Motor her deutlich besser als ein SLS. Leider macht der GTS keinen Turbosound!  Dafür knallt es ordendlich aus dem Auspuff bei Lastwechsel![emoji14]


Ich fuhr letztens im AMG GTS mit und sass kurz davor in nem SLS. Irgendwie sass ich lieber im SLS, der GT bietet mMn irgendwie kaum Platz überm Kopf...


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, bei 265PS hätte ich noch nicht unbedingt dieses Gefühl, vor allem bei knapp 1,4t.



Diese Pauschalaussage halte ich für falsch. Ich denke mir schon oft das der Subi gut geht. Und das obwohl er nicht mal 265PS hat.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2015)

Das ist keine Pauschalaussage, sondern mein subjektives Empfinden.
Meine 220PS reichen mir gerade so.
Gerade beim überholen könnte es gerne mal mal 100PS mehr sein.
Wobei sich ein Allrad auch wieder anders anfühlt als ein Frontkratzer.


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2015)

Naja also beim Beschleunigen finde ich es eigentlich nicht das man einen großen Unterschied merkt ob Allrad oder Frontantrieb (wenn wir nicht gerade von Geschwindigkeiten <50 km/h reden). Es ist ansich schon eine Pauschale Aussage, soll auch nicht böse gemeint sein. Durch extrem starken Drehmoment anstieg vom Subi wirst du schon denken das er gut geht, fühlt sich deutlich mehr an als es ist. Meine Freunde haben alle gedacht das er 350PS aufwärts hat. Leider ist das nicht der Fall... Beim Subi geht unter 2500U/Min aber auch überhaupt nichts (liegen 85PS und 200nm an) und bei 3500U/Min geht er dann los (200PS und 390nm). Dadurch wirkt er schneller als er eigentlich ist... 

Aber in einem Punkt sind wir uns einig... ich hätte auch gerne 100PS mehr.


----------



## Seabound (31. August 2015)

Ich bin mit den 265 PS zufrieden. Obs jetzt unbedingt mehr sein müsste, keine Ahnung. Ich mags eher wenns kurvig ist und da ist der Megane halt optimal. Autobahn fahr ich zumeist mit 130 und Tempomat. Und ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Auto in 2 Jahren wo ich ihn jetzt hab, noch nicht einmal ausgefahren habe. Schneller als 232 war ich laut Datalogger vom Auto nicht unterwegs.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. September 2015)

Wo kauft ihr Sachen so wie Bremsenreiniger, Carb Cleaner, Kupferpaste undso ? Das sind so Sachen die kosten unter 5 Euro, haben dann aber wieder 5 Euro versandkosten und sind arsch teuer und im Baumarkt haben die Null...
Und wenn man keine Werkstatt hat lohnt sich auch keine Packung mit 5 Dosen oder so, wo Versand kostenlos ist, ich will nur eine.


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2015)

Eine Karton mit 5 Dosen lohnt sich nicht? Bei mir halten die großen Kartons mit 12x 500ml genau einen Monat. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht auf der Arbeit, sondern Privat. Wenn du keinen Karton kaufen willst bleibt dir nur ATU und Co über.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. September 2015)

Ich habe nur ein Auto und arbeite nicht an anderen autos so wie du, ich habe keine werkstatt oder so, nur ne garage und ein werkzeugkoffer. So oft muss man den Ansaugbereich nicht reinigen das ich 3 oder 4 dosen brauche.


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2015)

Bremsenreiniger braucht man doch oft, beim Bremsenwechsel, bei VDD tauschen, LMM reinigen und er eignet sich auch hervorragend zum Grill anzünden 
Wie gesagt einzelne Dosen wirst du vor Ort kaufen müssen. Im Internet wird niemand welche verkaufen und dann kein Versand bezahlen. Und ganz ehrlich bei einer Dose würde ich die 4Euro im Baumarkt in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. September 2015)

Ja Bremsenreiniger ist egal das bekommt man überall, aber in welchem Baumarkt bekomme ich Carb Cleaner, um das AICV zu reinigen ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Naja also beim Beschleunigen finde ich es eigentlich nicht das man einen großen Unterschied merkt ob Allrad oder Frontantrieb (wenn wir nicht gerade von Geschwindigkeiten <50 km/h reden). Es ist ansich schon eine Pauschale Aussage, soll auch nicht böse gemeint sein. Durch extrem starken Drehmoment anstieg vom Subi wirst du schon denken das er gut geht, fühlt sich deutlich mehr an als es ist. Meine Freunde haben alle gedacht das er 350PS aufwärts hat. Leider ist das nicht der Fall... Beim Subi geht unter 2500U/Min aber auch überhaupt nichts (liegen 85PS und 200nm an) und bei 3500U/Min geht er dann los (200PS und 390nm). Dadurch wirkt er schneller als er eigentlich ist...
> 
> Aber in einem Punkt sind wir uns einig... ich hätte auch gerne 100PS mehr.


Mein RS schiebt ja schon von unten raus mit 350Nm an, gerade beim anfahren oder beim rausbeschleunigen aus engen Kurven wäre ein Allrad nicht schlecht.
Habe heute auch mal wieder gemerkt dass das Fahrwerk echt nicht das Wahre ist.
Muss nur noch meine Frau davon überzeugen, dass ein gutes Gewindefahrwerk sicherer ist.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Hast du keine Differenzialsperre?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2015)

Ich glaube nur eine Spezialversion (PP?) des GTI hatte eine, der normale nicht.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Das ist aber auch nur so ein popel Elektroding und keine Mechanische. Taugt nicht wirklich und macht nur die Bremsen kaputt. 

Außerdem schrieb er da RS, nicht GTI.


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nur so ein popel Elektroding und keine Mechanische. Taugt nicht wirklich und macht nur die Bremsen kaputt.
> 
> Außerdem schrieb er da RS, nicht GTI.



Natürlich ist die auch "mechanisch". Wie soll das sonst funktionieren? Siehe: Die Differenzialsperre im neuen VW Golf GTI - Automotive-Technology


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung, was du mir damit sagen willst. Die sprechen in deinem Artikel doch auch von der "im Golf GTI Performance integrierten elektronischen Vorderachs-Differenzialsperre".

Hab ich was anderes geschrieben? Bei genauerer Betrachtung ist sie halt elektro-mechanisch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du mir damit sagen willst. Die sprechen in deinem Artikel doch auch von der "im Golf GTI Performance integrierten elektronischen Vorderachs-Differenzialsperre".
> 
> Hab ich was anderes geschrieben? Bei genauerer Betrachtung ist sie halt elektro-mechanisch.



Es ist eine mechanische Sperre mit elektronischer Ansteuerung 
Quasi die perfekte Sperre


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2015)

So (mechanische Sperre mit elektronischer Ansteuerung) war es gemeint. Hätte ich vielleicht dran schreiben sollen.  


Seabound schrieb:


> Hab ich was anderes geschrieben?


Ja. steht doch oben: "_Das ist aber auch nur so ein popel Elektroding und keine Mechanische. Taugt nicht wirklich und macht nur die Bremsen kaputt."_


----------



## aloha84 (1. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es ist eine mechanische Sperre mit elektronischer Ansteuerung
> Quasi die* perfekte* Sperre



Was heißt jetzt perfekt?
Im Vergleichstest mit dem Astra OPC und (ich glaube) dem Magane RS wurden deren reine machanischen Sperren immer als "besser" bewertet?!


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Die AMS hatte die Sperre im Golf als nicht perfekt für die Rennstrecke bezeichnet. Untersteuern trotz angeblich 100% Sperrwirkung. 

Wenn sich die elektronischen Helferlein nicht ausschalten lassen, wird das auf der Renne  ziemlich auf die Bremsen gehen. Aber vielleicht lässt sich das ESP, etc. ja ausschalten und die Sperre rein mechanisch nutzen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was heißt jetzt perfekt?
> Im Vergleichstest mit dem Astra OPC und (ich glaube) dem Magane RS wurden deren reine machanischen Sperren immer als "besser" bewertet?!



Weil die Sperre auch Drehmoment verteilen kann, z.B. zum kurvenäußeren Rad.
Eine mechanische Sperre kann entweder nur voll sperren (Lamellensperre) oder nur Moment verteilen (Torsendiff)



Seabound schrieb:


> Die AMS hatte die Sperre im Golf als nicht perfekt für die Rennstrecke bezeichnet. Untersteuern trotz angeblich 100% Sperrwirkung.
> 
> Wenn sich die elektronischen Helferlein nicht ausschalten lassen, wird das auf der Renne ziemlich auf die Bremsen gehen. Aber vielleicht lässt sich das ESP, etc. ja ausschalten und die Sperre rein mechanisch nutzen?



Von dem Performance GTI ? Dann liegt das eher an der konservativen Fahrwerkseinstellung und nicht an der Sperre.
Außerdem kann da gar nix auf die Bremse gehen, weil die Sperre nur elektronisch angesteuert ist. Da ist schon eine "echte" Sperre verbaut, nicht so wie beim normalen GTI wo nur das durchdrehende Rad eingebremst wird.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

In dem Artikel von Keinnick steht, dass ESP und so eingebunden ist. Im Touriforum gibts auch Threads, was man gegen die ungewollten Bremseingriffe vom G GTI PP machen kann, da die Bremsen heiß werden und zügig verschleißen. Bei dem Auto lässt sich auf normalem Wege das ESP nicht deaktivieren. VW sagt glaub ich aber was anderes.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. September 2015)

Die Bremseingriffe haben mit dem Sperrdiff aber nix zu tun 
Komplett abschaltbar ist das ESP nur beim R


----------



## aloha84 (1. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil die Sperre auch Drehmoment verteilen kann, z.B. zum kurvenäußeren Rad.
> Eine mechanische Sperre kann *entweder nur voll sperren (Lamellensperre) *oder nur Moment verteilen (Torsendiff)
> .....................



....soweit ich weiß ist beim OPC eine variable Lamellensperre verbaut.
...moment: https://www.opel-blog.com/2012/06/22/astra-opc-schienen-express-dank-sperrdifferential/



> Mittlerweile lassen sich die Lamellenpakete effizient zähmen. Die  variable Lagerung der unter Last verdrehbaren Kegelradachsen – das ist  der Clou. Wir sprechen in diesem Fall von Rampenwinkeln, die für die  Zugphase (Beschleunigen) und die Schubphase (Fuß vom Gas bzw. Bremsen,  Lamellenpaket fast ganz geöffnet) unterschiedlich abgestimmt sind.  Sobald Raddrehzahl-Differenzen aufkommen, laufen die Achsen in den von  uns definierten Winkeln ihres Gehäuses, wodurch die Gehäusehälften  auseinander gedrückt und so die Lamellenpakete dosiert zusammen gepresst  werden. Das hat ein vergleichsweise komfortables, sanftes Ansprechen  der Sperre zur Folge.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Bremseingriffe haben mit dem Sperrdiff aber nix zu tun
> Komplett abschaltbar ist das ESP nur beim R



Ich bezweifle es.


----------



## s-icon (1. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Frage ist vielleicht eher: Willst Du auf diesem Auto "sitzen bleiben".  So wirklich rund scheint der ja nicht zu laufen.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die sollen mal den Kraftstoffdruck messen während der Fahrt.  Wenn kein Fehler drin ist, wäre das eine sehr warscheinliche Ursache. In w203, w209 und w211 gab es mal eine schlechte Serie von Kraftstoffpumpen. Könnte sein das du so eine drin hast.



Leider war es nicht die Benzinpumpe und die haben den Fehler auch nicht gefunden.
Gestern ich den für einen neuen 650i in Zahlung gegeben. Alles wieder gut.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Was ist ein 650i?


----------



## meik19081999 (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist ein 650i?



Ich denke mal er meint einen BMW 6er?(f12, f13 oder f06)


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist ein 650i?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_F12


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Ah. Ich hab schon befürchtet, ein Hyundai. Die haben doch auch diese i-Typenbezeichnungen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. September 2015)

Sach ma war is eig mit dir los, bei bmw ist immer ein i hinten, sei es 330i, 520i, 750i. Oder so. Wie kommst du da auf Hyundai?  Die haben i20 oder so das kann man vllt mit nem i8 vrwechseln oder so


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hast du keine Differenzialsperre?


Dieses elektronische Gewurschtel kannst du doch vergessen.
Gerade bei feuchter/nasser Fahrbahn sind die Vorderräder überfordert, sprich gelbes Dauerleuchten im Tacho.
Der Versucht zwar wegzuregeln, aber naja.
Selbst der Hang-On Allrad mit Haldexkupplung wäre da wesentlich besser.
Am liebsten sind mir aber starre 50:50 als Verteilung.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sach ma war is eig mit dir los, bei bmw ist immer ein i hinten, sei es 330i, 520i, 750i. Oder so. Wie kommst du da auf Hyundai?  Die haben i20 oder so das kann man vllt mit nem i8 vrwechseln oder so



Hyundai hat doch auch ein i hinten...




JoM79 schrieb:


> Dieses elektronische Gewurschtel kannst du doch vergessen.
> Gerade bei feuchter/nasser Fahrbahn sind die Vorderräder überfordert, sprich gelbes Dauerleuchten im Tacho.
> Der Versucht zwar wegzuregeln, aber naja.
> Selbst der Hang-On Allrad mit Haldexkupplung wäre da wesentlich besser.
> Am liebsten sind mir aber starre 50:50 als Verteilung.



Natürlich hat der Allrad im Nassen Vorteile. In nem sportlichen Fahrzeug für mich aber nur mit wirklich viel Power und dann stark heckbetonter Verteilung interessant.  So ab 400 PS oder so. 

Allrad, gerade starrer Verteilung wäre mir viel zu plump und das ist doch heute garnicht mehr praktikabel.  Gerade die Hot Hatches sollen ja wuselig und agil sein. Irgendwie passt das mit Allrad nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hyundai hat doch auch ein i hinten...



Negativ. Hyundai hat deren i´s immer am Anfang. 

Zumal ExiteLetsPlays Aussage auch nicht ganz korrekt ist. Ein "d" kann auch am Ende einer 3stelligen Zahl bei BMW stehen + teilweise sonderdinger


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Ich hab nen Scherz gemacht. Das Wort "Hyundai" hat das "I" hinten.


----------



## dsdenni (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Scherz gemacht. Das Wort "Hyundai" hat das "I" hinten.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Bazinga


----------



## s-icon (1. September 2015)

Genau ein BMW, die ständigen Probleme hatte ich satt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ....soweit ich weiß ist beim OPC eine variable Lamellensperre verbaut.
> ...moment: https://www.opel-blog.com/2012/06/22/astra-opc-schienen-express-dank-sperrdifferential/



War etwas unglücklich von mir formuliert. Die Lamellensperre kann nur von 0% bis 100% sperren, aber kein Moment aktiv umleiten (torque vectoring) wie das Torsendiff.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle es.



Ist aber so


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Scherz gemacht. Das Wort "Hyundai" hat das "I" hinten.





Damit hast du den Preis für die schlechteste Ausrede 2015 gewonnen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie gewinnen damit einen praktischen Kaffeebecher.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Wir wollen uns doch nicht schon wieder aufregen...


----------



## aloha84 (1. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wir wollen uns doch nicht schon wieder aufregen...



Immer wenn ich das meiner Frau sage......gibt es danach ein "Donnerwetter"!


----------



## Iconoclast (1. September 2015)

Hö? Hyundai hat ein i hinten dran. Offensichtlicher kann man doch kaum noch Spaßen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2015)

Naja man sollte schon wissen das ein 650i ein BMW ist.


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2015)

Ich hab ernsthaft geguckt, ob es einen Mercedes 650i gibt xD Hab erwartet, dass er sich einen Mercedes holt xD


----------



## aloha84 (1. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja man sollte schon wissen das ein 650i ein BMW ist.



Warum sollte man das wissen, wenn einen BMW nicht interessiert?
Ich wusste es, aber wenn man zu bestimmten Marken keinen Bezug hat....was solls.
"Ein Kumpel von mir hatte mal einen Admiral." --> was denkst du, was man für so eine Aussage machmal für Blicke kassiert.


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2015)

Opel!


----------



## Iconoclast (1. September 2015)

Lamborghini!


----------



## Kusanar (1. September 2015)

Lada!




Spoiler



Was wird denn das wenn's mal fertig ist?


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> "Ein Kumpel von mir hatte mal einen Admiral." --> was denkst du, was man für so eine Aussage machmal für Blicke kassiert.


Mein Onkel hatte mal nen Senator. Der war damals richtig cool (für mich als Kind). Vor allem der Tacho.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sach ma war is eig mit dir los, bei bmw ist immer ein i hinten, sei es 330i, 520i, 750i. Oder so. Wie kommst du da auf Hyundai?  Die haben i20 oder so das kann man vllt mit nem i8 vrwechseln oder so


Und was machst du, wenn es ein Diesel ist?


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn es ein Diesel ist?



Nix bei denken. Er lebt in seiner eigenen Welt. Da werden Autos nur 5km im Monat bewegt und bei allen Autos handelt es sich selbstverständlich um einen Honda Civic. Kurzum: Er müsste eigentlich mal über den Tellerrand schauen, tut es aber nicht.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nix bei denken. Er lebt in seiner Welt. Da werden Autos nur 5km im Monat bewegt und bei allen handelt es sich um einen Honda Civic. Kurzum: Er müsste eigentlich mal über den Tellerrand schauen.


Ach, ich wollte nur klugscheißern .
Wenn man schon den ganzen Tag an BMWs schraubt... .


----------



## ASD_588 (1. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn es ein Diesel ist?


Dan hat er ein D am heck.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

Nein, laut ExciteLetsPlay gibt es nur BMWs mit i am Ende .


----------



## Seeefe (1. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nein, laut ExciteLetsPlay gibt es nur BMWs mit i am Ende .



Oder am Anfang


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

Die finde ich aber net so schön. Vorallem der i3 ist....naja....Geschmackssache halt .


----------



## turbosnake (1. September 2015)

Und bei einen Q einen Alfa






Oder eine billige Kopie aus Ingolstadt


----------



## ASD_588 (1. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die finde ich aber net so schön. Vorallem der i3 ist....naja....Geschmackssache halt .



Es gibt ja noch die D3, XD3 , B7 und noch ein paar mehr für die "Gehobene kundschaft"


----------



## Captn (1. September 2015)

Ach mich kann man schon mit einem E92 erfreuen. Einfach ein formschönes Auto. Da braucht es nichts extravagantes .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. September 2015)

Guten Abend,

da ich von Autos nicht viel Ahnung habe, frage ich mal hier. Für was ist der makierte Schlauch im Polo 6N zuständig? Bild: artikel_0000035_b_1xuq18.jpg - abload.de


----------



## -sori- (1. September 2015)

Ohje, der darf sich wohl nicht mal mehr Schlauch schimpfen... 
Ich selbst stehe aber gerade auch auf demjenigen 😅


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. September 2015)

Kann man weglassen würde ich sagen, führt abgase in die Ansaugluft um die Emissionen zu verbessern ?


----------



## Special_Flo (1. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Kann man weglassen würde ich sagen, führt abgase in die Ansaugluft um die Emissionen zu verbessern ?



Nope zur Vorwärmung im Winter, damit der Motor schneller warm wird  gibt es beim corsa b auch 
Kannst du im Sommer weglassen. Im Winter ist der von Vorteil. 
mfg Flo


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2015)

Das sieht mir nach dem ganz normalen Luftschlauch aus. Der kommt vom Luftfilter. Im aktuellen Zustand bekommt der Motor also allen Dreck in der Luft ungefiltert verpasst.
Die Rückführung müsste ein ganzes Stück kleiner sein und verschlechtert sogar die Emissionswerte (unser Moke bleibt z.B. nur ohne in den spanischen Grenzwerten).
So oder so: Das kann jeder ATU in 5 Minuten ersetzen.


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2015)

Der Schlauch geht vor den Luftfilter wieder in die Ansaugung rein. Somit bekommt der Motor keinen Dreck in den Motor. Es wird ja nur die erwärmte Luft (keine Abgase) wieder in die Ansaugung gezogen. So zieht er halt die kalte Luft aus dem Motorraum und nicht die erwärmte Luft unter dem Hitzeschutzblech. Macht also keinen Sinn, ist aber auch nicht schädlich. Solche Schläuche bekommt man im Baumarkt für den kleinen Taler.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2015)

Das große Ding mit Loch sah für mich wie gesagt nach der Zuluft, nicht nach der Abluft aus. Wenn es Abluft ist, ist es wirklich nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. September 2015)

Vielen Dank, werde ich morgen gleich ersetzen. Dachte auch erst, dass es für die Zuluft war.


----------



## Joungmerlin (1. September 2015)

Wie Special_Flo schon schrieb, ist das ein Zuluftschlauch.
Im Winter wird über diesen die Luft angesaugt. 
Sie wird durch den Spalt zwischen Krümmer und Wärmeschutzblech angesaugt, und dadurch vom Krümmer vorgewärmt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. September 2015)

Ist doch mist, dann saugt der ja auch wärmere luft an wenn es so alles warm ist und hat weniger ps


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2015)

Das ist bei einem derart schwachen Motor natürlich ein riesen Problem...
Ob der Motor nun 60PS oder 58PS hat, macht nun wirklich keinen großen Unterschoed. Wenn man danach geht bräuchte jedes Fahrzeug ein CAI da es sonst die erwärmte Luft aus dem Motorraum ansaugt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. September 2015)

Klar, gerade bei so kleinen Motoren wo man jedes PS braucht um vorwärts zu kommen merkt man es.


----------



## Riverna (2. September 2015)

Nö das ist schlicht und einfach Quatsch. 
Jeder Motor saugt warme Luft an, ob man da nun den Schlauch anschließt oder nicht macht keinen merkbaren Unterschied.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2015)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Nope zur Vorwärmung im Winter, damit der Motor schneller warm wird  gibt es beim corsa b auch
> Kannst du im Sommer weglassen. Im Winter ist der von Vorteil.
> mfg Flo


So siehts aus.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist doch mist, dann saugt der ja auch wärmere luft an wenn es so alles warm ist und hat weniger ps


Normalerweise ist da eine Klappe oder etwas in der Art davor die das bei Betriebstemperatur absperrt.
Hatte ich bei meinem Audi 90 auch drin, war das erste was rausgeflogen ist.


----------



## Riverna (2. September 2015)

Der Polo scheint jedenfalls keine Klappe zu haben, jedenfalls nicht der Polo den ein Kumpel hatte. Da habe ich den Schlauch auch getauscht und mir das ganze mal angeschaut gehabt.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Fährt jemand von euch einen Golf 7?
Welche Ausstattung lohnt sich?


----------



## aloha84 (2. September 2015)

Inwiefern "lohnen"?
Grundsätzlich ist der Golf 7 in allen Ausstattungen "gut" verarbeitet, alledings als trendline ziemlich "nackt".
Du kannst da bei den Kisten alles mögliche an Ausstattung reinpacken, man muss es nur bezahlen können.....oder wollen.
Was ich reinnehmen würde wäre: Navi, Xenon, Abstandstempomat, Park Assistent zum automatisch einparken, die besseren Sitze und DSG (wenn es funktioniert ist es ganz nett).
Motorenmäßig müsste man wissen wieviel und "wie" gefahren werden soll.
Bei uns wurde (glaube letzte Woche) ein Golf Edition angemeldet, der sah auf den ersten Blick ganz gut ausgestattet aus.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Danke
Soll ein Golf Lounge werden. Fast nur Kurzstrecke <10km.
Navi, Xenon, bessere Sitze und DSG sind Auf jeden Fall drin. ACC muss ich mir noch überlegen Parkassistent auf keinen Fall.
Eher eine Rückfahrkamera und Blind Spot

Motorenmäßig 1.2TSI mit DSG
Listenpreis max. 30k


----------



## aloha84 (2. September 2015)

Ja kann man so machen, automatisch einparken ist immer Geschmackssache, ich habs probiert und fand es praktisch weil unter anderem das Abschätzen der Lücke (groß genug?) entfällt.
Aber ne Kamera ist auch top, will sie nicht mehr missen.

Wie gesagt, mit nem Golf macht man normalerweise nichts falsch.....und das sage ich als Opel fahrer.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Ich hab vorgestern den Einparkassistenten ausprobiert und der hat mir Parklücken gezeigt wo keine sind.
War etwas enttäuschend.


----------



## aloha84 (2. September 2015)

2 Fahrer, 2 Erfahrungen.....wie gesagt bei mir lief das absolut problemlos, der fuhr sogar in Lücken die ich gemieden hätte.
// Aber eine Kamera hilft auch schon viel.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke
> Soll ein Golf Lounge werden. Fast nur Kurzstrecke <10km.
> Navi, Xenon, bessere Sitze und DSG sind Auf jeden Fall drin. ACC muss ich mir noch überlegen Parkassistent auf keinen Fall.
> Eher eine Rückfahrkamera und Blind Spot
> ...


Wäre da ein e-Golf nicht passender als ein TSI?
Und das iirc kostenlose Updates für die Navis gibt oder geben soll kann man das auch nehmen.


----------



## aloha84 (2. September 2015)

Kostet ein E-Golf nicht mehr als 30k?


----------



## -sori- (2. September 2015)

Statt dem e-Golf nimmst du dann sowieso besser einen Leaf. Der grosse Unterschied ist, dass der Leaf von Anfang an als Elektroauto konzipiert wurde und beim Golf einfach ein Elektromotor rein geworfen wurde... Und der kostet auch weniger als 30k.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Nein der Golf muss in jeder Situation laufen, da ist ein E Motor die falsche Wahl.


----------



## -sori- (2. September 2015)

Opel Ampera/Chevy Volt gäbe es noch...


----------



## Useful (2. September 2015)

Der Leaf ist technisch ein Top Auto. Keine Frage.
Aber optisch.... liegt Schönheit wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters 
(was nicht heißen soll dass das Auto schlecht ist)
Also die ersten paar Ergebnisse auf mobile hatten den neusten E-Golf bei ca 28k€.
Kostentechnisch  lohnt sich das auch, man spart sehr viel an Wartung usw (da gabs ja mal nen Vergleich zu gegenüber Verbrenner)
Langsam wird die Sache echt günstiger, freue mich schon auf den Skoda Citigo der 2019 kommen soll mit E-Antrieb. Für 15k€ bis zu 200km Reichweite, aber erstmal abwarten...


----------



## -sori- (2. September 2015)

Was ich richtig interessant finde, ist das Konzept des Renault Twizy. Den für die Stadt und einen rechten Kombi für alles andere. 

Was ich noch viel interessanter finde sind die Modifikationsmöglichkeiten, siehe Vectrixforum - 250 km Batterie, Radiohalter, komfortabler Sitz ausm Mazda MX-5, Anhängerkupplung bis 180+30kg, Offroad, Chiptuning (von 80 bis ca. 115kmh) uvm.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Leider ist der Golf fix, da Kaufvertrag schon unterschrieben
Aber die Austattung ist noch änderbar


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. September 2015)

Ich finde elektromotor gut für kurzstrecke, dem ist es egal ob man 10 mal hintereinander an und aus macht den kann man kalt tretten, das ist halt einfach digital. So viel kurzstrecke ist auch ******* für nen motor, aber dir kann es ja egal sein, unter 100k kilometern tut sich da eh nix


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Leider ist der Golf fix, da Kaufvertrag schon unterschrieben
> Aber die Austattung ist noch änderbar



Nur mal aus Interesse, braucht ihr denn die ganzen Fahrzeuge bzw sind die immer für die gleichen Personen? Bei dir könnte man meinen "ach seit ner Woche kein Auto mehr gekauft, ein Auto in dieser Kategorie fehlt  noch". Nächste Woche gleiches Spiel?  

Die ganzen Autos sehen doch bestimmt nicht viele Kilometer, es sei denn man rechnet alle zusammen oder? :b


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. September 2015)

Heute einen Seat gesehen, der die beiden hinteren Räder unter dem Wagen hatte?
Die hinteren Radkästen waren zugemacht und die Räder waren auf Höhe der Achse, allerdings mittig mit 20-30cm Abstand zueinander?
Ist das ein Spezialumbau oder kennt ihr die?

Edit:
Ah Dreirad-Trick Ellenator: Seat Ibiza fahren mit 16 Jahren - autobild.de


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Interesse, braucht ihr denn die ganzen Fahrzeuge bzw sind die immer für die gleichen Personen? Bei dir könnte man meinen "ach seit ner Woche kein Auto mehr gekauft, ein Auto in dieser Kategorie fehlt  noch". Nächste Woche gleiches Spiel?
> 
> Die ganzen Autos sehen doch bestimmt nicht viele Kilometer, es sei denn man rechnet alle zusammen oder? :b



Brauchen überhaupt nicht, die ganzen Spaßfahrzeuge kommen auf ca 2-3tkm im Jahr, wenn überhaupt.
Mein Phaeton auf 25k und mein 5er auf 30k.

Golf und 6er waren ungeplant. Aber da ich kein Vertrauen in den CLK mehr hatte musste er gehen.
CLK war für Kurzstrecke und offen fahren.
Und die vielen Kurzstrecken wollte ich dem V8 nicht antun.


----------



## keinnick (2. September 2015)

Ansonsten wäre ja ein Golf Cabrio noch eine Option gewesen. Da könntest Du Kurzstrecken bei Bedarf auch offen fahren.


----------



## Mosed (2. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Heute einen Seat gesehen, der die beiden hinteren Räder unter dem Wagen hatte?
> Die hinteren Radkästen waren zugemacht und die Räder waren auf Höhe der Achse, allerdings mittig mit 20-30cm Abstand zueinander?
> Ist das ein Spezialumbau oder kennt ihr die?
> 
> ...



Das ist ja super-Sinnvoll. 4500€+Autoanschaffung. 20 PS bei dem Gewicht...


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre ja ein Golf Cabrio noch eine Option gewesen. Da könntest Du Kurzstrecken bei Bedarf auch offen fahren.



Nee ein Cabrio muss auch schön sein

Was haltet ihr bei 12tkm kurzstrecke im Jahr von Ganzjahresreifen, dann würde ich mir das wechseln ersparen


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2015)

Ganzjahresreifen taugen das ganze Jahr nichts.

Da kann man genauso gut mit 4 Noträdern rumfahren.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2015)

Ich habe mal gelesen das sowas bei wenig km besser ist, da man so öfter von den neuen Entwicklung bei Reifen profitiert.


----------



## Captn (2. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ganzjahresreifen taugen das ganze Jahr nichts.
> 
> Da kann man genauso gut mit 4 Noträdern rumfahren.


Ganz so eng würde ich das nu auch net sehen . In ländlichen Gegenden würde ich das aber wegen des Winters keines Falls empfehlen. In der Stadt mag das aber noch in Ordnung gehen. Da wird mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit gestreut .


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Irgendwas kleines muss noch gestrichen werden, aber was?:

Ausstattungslinie
LOUNGE
Motor
1.2 TSI DSG BMT LOUNGE, 81 kW (110 PS), 4 Zylinder, Tiptronic, Frontantrieb, 1.197 ccm, Kraftstoffverbrauch innerorts: 5,9 außerorts: 4,3 kombiniert: 4,9 l/100 km Benzin, CO2-Emission kombiniert: 112 g/km
25.050,— €
Außenfarbe
Limestone Grey Metallic
ohne Aufpreis
Innenausstattung
Stoff "Tartan" Titanschwarz, mit Ziernähten in Titangrau
ohne Aufpreis
Extras
"Business Premium"-Paket inkl. Navigationsfunktion "Discover media"
795,— €
Fahrerassistenz-Paket inkl. "Blind Spot"-Sensor "Plus" mit Ausparkassistent
2.595,— €
Entfall der Schriftzüge für die Modell- und Motorbezeichnung auf der Gepäckraumklappe
ohne Aufpreis
Rückleuchten, dunkelrot und Kennzeichenbeleuchtung in LED-Technik
245,— €
Multifunktionsanzeige "Premium" mit mehrfarbigem Display
155,— €
Navigationsfunktion "Discover Media" (für "Composition Media")
ohne Aufpreis
Radio "Composition Media"
ohne Aufpreis
Schlüsselloses Schließ- und Startsystem "Keyless Access" mit Safe-Sicherung
385,— €
Blind Spot-Sensor "Plus" mit Ausparkassistent, inkl. Spurhalteassistent "Lane Assist"
ohne Aufpreis
Diebstahlwarnanlage "Plus" mit Innenraumüberwachung und Safe-Sicherung
ohne Aufpreis
Proaktives Insassenschutzsystem
ohne Aufpreis
Rückfahrkamera "Rear View"
295,— €
Automatische Distanzregelung ACC und Umfeldbeobachtungssystem "Front Assist" mit Fahrzeugstopp-Funktion und City-Notbremsfunktion
ohne Aufpreis
Verkehrszeichenerkennung
ohne Aufpreis
Lackierung Metallic
560,— €
Limestone Grey Metallic
ohne Aufpreis
Stoff "Tartan" Titanschwarz, mit Ziernähten in Titangrau
ohne Aufpreis


----------



## Captn (2. September 2015)

Die Kennzeichenbeleuchtung .


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Die LED Rückleuchten sehen aber Klasse aus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upfDNT2c7Xk


----------



## Captn (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die LED Rückleuchten sehen aber Klasse aus


Ja, LED ist schon was feines. Wenn es aber wirklich am Geld scheitern sollte, nimm halt die Rückfahrkamera raus. Ist zwar recht nett, aber es hat auch jahrelang ohne geklappt .


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Ich denke auch die Rückfahrkamera muss dran glauben, hab mir halt selbst ein Budget gesetzt


----------



## -sori- (2. September 2015)

Brauchst du im Umfeld von 10 km ein Navi? 
Ich persönlich nehme dann doch lieber mal kurz am Strassenrand das Handy in die Hand.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Bei der durchschnittlichen Nutzungsdauer von s-icon sollte man auch an den Wiederverkauf denken. Und da ist ein Auto ohne Navi ganz doof.


----------



## dsdenni (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Irgendwas kleines muss noch gestrichen werden, aber was?:
> 
> Ausstattungslinie
> LOUNGE
> ...


Auf Keyless könnt man eig. verzichten^^


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Brauchst du im Umfeld von 10 km ein Navi?
> Ich persönlich nehme dann doch lieber mal kurz am Strassenrand das Handy in die Hand.



3 bis max 4 mal im Jahr, aber ich mag es wenn das Navi perfekt integriert ist


Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei der durchschnittlichen Nutzungsdauer von s-icon sollte man auch an den Wiederverkauf denken. Und da ist ein Auto ohne Navi ganz doof.



Wird geleast, mit dem wiederverkauf hab ich nichts am Hut


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ganzjahresreifen taugen das ganze Jahr nichts.
> 
> Da kann man genauso gut mit 4 Noträdern rumfahren.



So sieht's aus


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Auf Keyless könnt man eig. verzichten^^



Ey, das zahlt mein Gehalt  .


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Keyless go braucht man nicht. Aber wieso schafft es VW nicht einen elektronischen Schlüssel zu bauen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei der durchschnittlichen Nutzungsdauer von s-icon sollte man auch an den Wiederverkauf denken. Und da ist ein Auto ohne Navi ganz doof.


Wenn die Software veraltet ist hilft das Navi auch nicht.

Auf den Lack könnte man auch verzichten, da das Auto so oder silber ist.^^
Wieso steht da eigentlich erst das der Lack 0€ kostet und dann später 560€?


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Nein die einzige gratisfarbe beim Golf ist Uranograu. Gruselig

Ist nicht der offizielle VW Konfigurator der funktioniert heute nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Nein die einzige gratisfarbe beim Golf ist Uranograu. Gruselig
> 
> Ist nicht der offizielle VW Konfigurator der funktioniert heute nicht.


Das stimmt beides und ist seltsam da alles außer dem Golf geht.
Dachte weiß wäre kostenlos.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aber wieso schafft es VW nicht einen elektronischen Schlüssel zu bauen.


? Was verstehst du unter einem elektronischen Schlüssel bzw. was schafft VW da nicht?


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Einen Schlüssel ohne Bart, den man nicht ausklappen muss.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Gibt es doch schon ewig und bei KeylessGo (oder wie auch immer der korrekte Markenname da gerade heißt) muss man den Bart nur im Notfall ausklappen. Ob der Notschlüssel jetzt offen sichtbar wie bei VW oder eher versteckt ist wie bei Mercedes ist eine reine Designentscheidung.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Aber ohne Keyless go muss man den immer noch ausklappen, das meinte ich


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Wenn man kein KeylessGo kauft hat man kein KeylessGo. Was für ein Schock Oo.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Da verstehst du mich falsch.

Mercedes schafft es seit Jahren einen Schlüssel zu bauen, der vollkommen aus Plastik besteht und man nur den Plastikteil reinstecken muss. VW nicht


----------



## -sori- (2. September 2015)

Wenn sie wollen, dann können sie das auch. Volvo hat das ebenfalls, Renault seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Wir bauen beide, am Können mangelt es also nicht . Mercedes will zum Starten halt eine Plastikfront, VW nimmt den Bart den man ja so oder so braucht (auch im Mercedes Schlüssel versteckt sich noch ein Bart falls doch mal der Funk nicht geht). Ehrlich gesagt finde ich letzteres die deutlich logischere Lösung, wobei mir KeylessEntry ohne KeylessGo(ergo ausser im Fehlerfall gar nichts einstecken) so oder so nicht einleuchtet.


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2015)

Beim Markennamen hat VW richtig danebengegriffen -> KESSY


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2015)

Ich kenn das lustigerweise nur vom Toyota IQ.
"Schlüssel" als Fernbedienung zum öffne/schliessen und dazu nen Startknopf.
Aber da ich zum öffnen eh den Schlüssel in die Hand nehmen muss, kann ich ihn auch gleich zum starten in Schloss stecken.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Sicher dass der nicht öffnet wenn du direkt an der Tür ziehst ohne vorher per Fernbedienung aufgeschlossen zuhaben? Dass es ein Auto gibt welches den Schlüssel zum Starten nicht nochmal abfragt wäre mir neu, und eines mit passiv Funktion nur im Innenraum genauso. Also wenn du keinen Schlüssel zum Starten in die Hand nehmen musst wirst du es auch zu 99% nicht zum Öffenen tun müssen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Irgendwas kleines muss noch gestrichen werden, aber was?:
> 
> Ausstattungslinie
> LOUNGE
> ...


Kannst du einsparen. Lasse stattdessen lieber pedale im fußraum montieren. Das ist gut für die schlanke linie, spart sprit, entlastet so die umwelt und eine bessere beschleunigung gibt es gratis dazu.  


> ...
> Fahrerassistenz-Paket inkl. "Blind Spot"-Sensor "Plus" mit Ausparkassistent
> 2.595,— €


Kann ebenfalls weg gelassen werden. 1x führerschein machen für den fahrer ist billiger und lässt das paket obsolet werden. (für 0€ würde ich es aber nehmen) Sollten nach dem führerschein noch ein paar € über sein -> ein fahrsicherheitstraining ist auch immer eine gute idee.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Da verstehst du mich falsch.
> 
> Mercedes schafft es seit Jahren einen Schlüssel zu bauen, der vollkommen aus Plastik besteht und man nur den Plastikteil reinstecken muss. VW nicht


Du meinst das hier ( siehe Bild ).


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Und siehe da, es ist nicht nur Plastik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2015)

Wär auch schlimm wenn es nur noch Plastik wär... Dann wirds gleich immer richtig teuer wenn die Batterie leer ist.

Manche Daimler Fahrer sind ja so schlau und lassen den mechanischen Teil zuhause... Da hilft dann nur noch Gewalt um ins Auto zu kommen.


----------



## Seabound (2. September 2015)

Meiner is auch komplett aus Plastik. Zumindest außen ;o)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Die Karten sind leider nicht besonders vorzeigbar. Genau das wollen gerade die Premiumhersteller aber haben. Das Daimler Ding gehört IMO dabei zu den gelungensten. Der vom neuen XC90 sieht aber auch nett aus.
http://autophorie.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/volvo-xc90-first-edition-schluessel.jpg


----------



## ASD_588 (2. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den was du zeigst hat kein schlüssel zum herrausziehen?


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2015)

Warum sind die ganzen Keyless Go Systeme eigentlich nicht sicher?
Gab ja erst einen Bericht über sowas Volkswagen-Hack verÃ¶ffentlicht | heise Autos


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und siehe da, es ist nicht nur Plastik.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der mechanische Schlüssel ist dafür, wenn die FB mal nicht funzt. Sonst müsste jeder seine Scheibe einschlagen 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sind die ganzen Keyless Go Systeme eigentlich nicht sicher?
> Gab ja erst einen Bericht über sowas Volkswagen-Hack verÃ¶ffentlicht | heise Autos



Nicht mal die ZV ist sicher Autodiebstahl: So verhindern Sie Zugriff durch Funkblocker


----------



## Seabound (2. September 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, natürlich. Für den Fall, dass die Batterie vom Schlüssel alle ist. Ich hab zwar einen Slot im Auto für den Schlüssel. Den Slot benutze ich aber nicht. Der Schlüssel liegt immer aufem Beifahrersitz oder steckt in der Hose. Würde ich ihn in den Slot stecken, würde per Induktion der Akku im Schlüssel geladen werden. Bis jetzt hat der Schlüssel aber noch nicht schlapp gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Nicht mal die ZV ist sicher Autodiebstahl: So verhindern Sie Zugriff durch Funkblocker


Da ist aber kein technisches Problem. Wenn man zu blöd ist sein Auto abzuschließen dann ist es halt weg.  Mit solchen Leuten habe ich kein Mitleid...


----------



## -sori- (2. September 2015)

Der Renaultschlüssel sieht aber auch seit einer Ewigkeiten gleich aus. Vor einigen Jahren war das evtl noch spannend und interessant, hässlich ist er aber immernoch 😅

Edit: Ohje dieser Satzbau


----------



## Seabound (2. September 2015)

Joa, ist halt ne Keycard der letzten Generation. Die neuen für Talismann, Espace, etc. sollen moderner und edler aussehen und insgesamt etwas kleiner sein.


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2015)

Man kann frei programmierbare Transponder kaufen und ein mechanisches Schloss bekommt man per Elektropicker (oder unter Umständen auch mit nem einfachen Schraubendreher) auf. Dagegen sind Relaisatacken richtig aufwendig. 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es leider nicht.
Dass VW und Andere eine mathematisch nicht sichere Verschlüsselung nutzen ist natürlich ein anderes Kaliber, hat sich afaik aber nicht besonders auf die Diebstahlzahlen ausgewirkt.

Der Link von turbosnake bezieht sich übrigens auf das einfache Transpondersystem, das ist nicht auf KeylessGo begrenzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man kann frei programmierbare Transponder kaufen und ein mechanisches Schloss bekommt man per Elektropicker (oder unter Umständen auch mit nem einfachen Schraubendreher) auf.


Eventuell richtig alte und ausgelutschte Schlösser aber ein intaktes Schloss bekommt man nur per Hand auf und das dauert richtig lange, wenn man nicht grade ein pro-picker ist.  Mit nem Schraubendreher auch nur die alten Schlösser, weil das gewaltsame Drehen ja meist den Öffnungsmechanismus nicht mitnimmt. Es bricht einfach nur alles kaputt.

Ich picke auch gerne in meiner Freizeit und Autoschlösser sind schon ziemlich sicher gegenüber diesem extremen Müll der in Baumärkten und co verkauft wird. Da dauert es teilweise nicht mal 20 sec bis man das Schloss offen hat. Selbst mit 4-5 Pins ist das fast sofort offen.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und siehe da, es ist nicht nur Plastik.



Aber ich muss halt nichts extra rausholen/ ausklappen um den Motor starten zu können



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kannst du einsparen. Lasse stattdessen lieber pedale im fußraum montieren. Das ist gut für die schlanke linie, spart sprit, entlastet so die umwelt und eine bessere beschleunigung gibt es gratis dazu.
> 
> Kann ebenfalls weg gelassen werden. 1x führerschein machen für den fahrer ist billiger und lässt das paket obsolet werden. (für 0€ würde ich es aber nehmen) Sollten nach dem führerschein noch ein paar € über sein -> ein fahrsicherheitstraining ist auch immer eine gute idee.



DSG ist ein absolutes Muss, einen Stadtwagen schalte ich ungerne.

Fahren kann ich die meisten Systeme nutze ich auch nicht, aber ist halt schön es zu haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Meiner is auch komplett aus Plastik. Zumindest außen ;o)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Renault sollte das Schlüsseldesign mal dringend überarbeiten 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und siehe da, es ist nicht nur Plastik.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das blöde an dem Schlüssel ist, dass der die, ich nenne es mal Einsteckvorrichtung, vorne auch hat, wenn es ein Keyless Schlüssel ist. 
Finde ich irgendwie unpassend. Das ist bei Schlüsseln von BMW (und anderen Herstellern) besser gelöst:

http://www.bmwaufkleber.com/itemimage/l_bmw_key_fob_emblem_decal.jpg
https://secure.bmw.com/_common/shar...cts/equipment/img/exterior/comfort_access.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2015)

Ich find diese "Einsteckvorrichtung" aber ganz praktisch. Dann kann man den Schlüssel wenigstens ganz normal ins Zündschloss pöhlen und anständig rumdrehen. Mit nur Keyless-klo in der Werkstatt wäre undenkbar.


----------



## 1821984 (2. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Da verstehst du mich falsch.
> 
> Mercedes schafft es seit Jahren einen Schlüssel zu bauen, der vollkommen aus Plastik besteht und man nur den Plastikteil reinstecken muss. VW nicht



Passat 3c hat das wohl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Genau sowas


----------



## 1821984 (2. September 2015)

Und die Dinger wurden seit 2005 gebaut also kann das VW schon ne ganze Zeit
Ich brauch auch nur den Plastikschrott in die Öffnung werfen und gut. Nur festhalten bis er läuft muss ich noch. Das ist heute natürlich schon besser gelöst.


----------



## s-icon (2. September 2015)

Da frag ich mich wieso die das beim Phaeton und Golf nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Seeefe (2. September 2015)

Weiß ja nicht, bei den neuen ists nicht mehr so, aber die alten Schlüssel bei Mercedes oder BMW find ich ja persönlich "billig", finde da merkt man nichts vom Kaufpreis des Wagens , auch wen der Schlüssel selbst natürlich ne Menge kostet, sollte der mal verloren gehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da ist aber kein technisches Problem. Wenn man zu blöd ist sein Auto abzuschließen dann ist es halt weg.  Mit solchen Leuten habe ich kein Mitleid...



Kann jeden treffen, hat nichts mit blöd zutun.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

MAn sollte ja auch drauf achten, dass das Auto zu ist.
Nicht einfach nur Knopf drücken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kann jeden treffen, hat nichts mit blöd zutun.


Mich kann das nicht treffen. Ich gehe nicht von meinem unabgeschlossenen Auto einfach weg.

Wenn es per Fernbedienung nicht geht, dann muss man halt mechanisch zu machen.


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

Reicht ja schon, kurz am Griff zu ziehen. Das dauert keine 2 Sekunden .


----------



## Ruptet (3. September 2015)

Ich kontrolliere mindestens doppelt ob das Auto zu ist, auch in größter Eile


----------



## turbosnake (3. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mich kann das nicht treffen. Ich gehe nicht von meinem unabgeschlossenen Auto einfach weg.
> 
> Wenn es per Fernbedienung nicht geht, dann muss man halt mechanisch zu machen.


Und du überprüfst jedesmal alle Türen?


----------



## Seabound (3. September 2015)

Ich verlass mich auf Keyless go. Ich könnte garnicht prüfen, ob das zu ist. Weil ja das Auto wieder aufgeht, wenn ich hingehe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und du überprüfst jedesmal alle Türen?



Brauche ich nicht. Wenn die Pinne unten sind ist das Schloss verriegelt. Da ist eine mechanische Verbindung. Mit nem Frequenzjammer kann man nur das Sendesignal blocken und nicht einzelne Türen offen lassen.


----------



## Seabound (3. September 2015)

"Türpinne" hat man doch seit ca. 1995 nicht mehr?


----------



## Captn (3. September 2015)

Das wäre mir aber neu [emoji38]


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> "Türpinne" hat man doch seit ca. 1995 nicht mehr?


Unaufmerksamkeit am Steuer sollte der gute Darwin auch schon lang ausgemerzt haben, trotzdem gibts so Kandidaten wie dich.


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> "Türpinne" hat man doch seit ca. 1995 nicht mehr?


Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du von Autos nicht allzuviel Ahnung hast.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich verlass mich auf Keyless go. Ich könnte garnicht prüfen, ob das zu ist. Weil ja das Auto wieder aufgeht, wenn ich hingehe.


Bei Honda darf man innerhalb von x Minuten ein mal ziehen und es geht nicht wieder auf. Eben weil die Leute gerne nach dem Schließen an der Tür zerren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. September 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> DSG ist ein absolutes Muss, einen Stadtwagen schalte ich ungerne.


Ich bezog mich eher auf den motor. Ich mein, ich fahre einen 14 jahre alten diesel mit gerade mal 130 ps und wenn ich ehrlich bin, mir taugen schon die 1.4er TSI in keinster weise. Was soll das dann erst bei einem 1.2er werden und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das deine autos weniger ps haben als meiner. Da ändert dann auch die tatsache, das du ihn als stadt-auto willst, nicht viel daran...


> Fahren kann ich die meisten Systeme nutze ich auch nicht, aber ist halt schön es zu haben.


Ich kaufe nichts mit, was ich nicht brauch und um irgendwelche helferlein mache ich sowieso einen bogen. Lediglich einen abstands-regel-tempomat empfinde ich als praktisch, auch wenn ich ihn nur selten benötigen würde.
Das größte problem dabei ist aber immer, das die hersteller meist den ganzen kram, also nützliches und sinnloses, in einem packet anbieten. Konfiguriert man sich den ganzen krempel nun einzeln rein, wird es sinnlos teuer und nimmt man das packet hat man zeugs, was man nicht will/braucht.
Noch was zum stadt-auto... Wäre ich an deiner stelle, hätte ich zum polo GTI gegriffen. Der kostet mit DSG und anständigem lack um die 24000€. Da wäre, bis zu deiner gesetzten grenze, noch etwas luft für kleine nettigkeiten gewesen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich eher auf den motor. Ich mein, ich fahre einen 14 jahre alten diesel mit gerade mal 130 ps und wenn ich ehrlich bin, mir taugen schon die 1.4er TSI in keinster weise. Was soll das dann erst bei einem 1.2er werden und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das deine autos weniger ps haben als meiner. Da ändert dann auch die tatsache, das du ihn als stadt-auto willst, nicht viel daran...



Wie immer alle was gegen die kleinen Motoren haben 
Die Literleistung der Motoren liegt im Schnitt nicht wesentlich höher als von größeren Motoren.
Und der Vergleich von Diesel-Literleistung zu Benziner-Literleistung ist eh völlig Banane.


----------



## turbosnake (3. September 2015)

Turbo bleibt Turbo
Dürfte auf solchen Strecken eher negativ sein.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2015)

Mein Turbo macht jetzt schon 15 Jahre und 120tkm ohne murren mit. Wenn man das mal auf die Jahresleistung rechnet sollte klar sein dass das immer eher kurze Strecken waren. 
Damit im Hinterkopf und mit über einem Jahrzehnt Weiterentwicklung sollten aktuelle Turbobenziner doch auch ein bisschen halten.

In jedem anderen Bereich sind Turbomaschinen seit Jahrzehnten die Norm, nur bei Benzinmotoren für Autos machen manche plötzlich Panik.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> "Türpinne" hat man doch seit ca. 1995 nicht mehr?



Wohl schon lange kein echtes Auto mehr gesehen, wa? Fast alle haben die noch und wenn nicht, dann ist da eine LED.


----------



## s-icon (4. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich eher auf den motor. Ich mein, ich fahre einen 14 jahre alten diesel mit gerade mal 130 ps und wenn ich ehrlich bin, mir taugen schon die 1.4er TSI in keinster weise. Was soll das dann erst bei einem 1.2er werden und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das deine autos weniger ps haben als meiner. Da ändert dann auch die tatsache, das du ihn als stadt-auto willst, nicht viel daran...
> Das größte problem dabei ist aber immer, das die hersteller meist den ganzen kram, also nützliches und sinnloses, in einem packet anbieten. Konfiguriert man sich den ganzen krempel nun einzeln rein, wird es sinnlos teuer und nimmt man das packet hat man zeugs, was man nicht will/braucht.
> Wäre ich an deiner stelle, hätte ich zum polo GTI gegriffen. Der kostet mit DSG und anständigem lack um die 24000€.



1.In der Stadt fahre ich auch häufig VW Up, für mich ist Downsizing kein Problem.
2. Das Problem sind die Pakete
Das normale Xenon Licht(800€) enthält kein LED Tagfahrlicht, da muss man schon das Active Light System nehmen.
Oder man nimmt für 800€ mehr gleich sämtliche Assistenzsysteme mit.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wohl schon lange kein echtes Auto mehr gesehen, wa? Fast alle haben die noch und wenn nicht, dann ist da eine LED.



Ich weiß nicht, was ihr für vorsinnflutliche Möhren fahrt, aber Türknöpfchen gibts bei mir bestimmt seit Ende der 90er nicht mehr. Auch keine LEDs  in der Tür. Die LED blinkt bei Renault im Dashboard. Kann also auch nicht als "Türpinne" zählen.


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> "Türpinne" hat man doch seit ca. 1995 nicht mehr?


Der neue 7er BMW hat welche, soweit ich weiß. Der 2er BMW auch. Und mein Auto auch und das ist von 2002.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

Designtechnischer Brückenschlag in die 80er und 90er? Die Jungs arbeiten mit allen Tricks.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mich kann das nicht treffen.



Das haben viele andere auch gesagt^^


----------



## Iconoclast (4. September 2015)

Also Türpinne kenne ich auch nur noch von meinen Eltern damals.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

Ja. Kann mich daran erinnern, dass es beim Aussteigen immer hieß; "machs Knöpfsche runner". Damals gab's keine ZV.

Mein letztes Auto mit Knöpfchen war mein geliebter Renault 18. Leider lernt man manche Dinge erst wertzuschätzen oder zu lieben, wenn sie weg sind, bzw. in dem Falle gegen die Wand gefahren wurden. :0(


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr für vorsinnflutliche Möhren fahrt, aber Türknöpfchen gibts bei mir bestimmt seit Ende der 90er nicht mehr. Auch keine LEDs  in der Tür. Die LED blinkt bei Renault im Dashboard. Kann also auch nicht als "Türpinne" zählen.


Wenn man nur Renault kennt, dann kein Wunder dass man das nicht weiss.
6er BMW http://cdn.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/2014-BMW-M3-Individual-Innenraum.jpg
E Klasse Mercedes http://www.kunzmann.de/blog/wp-cont...l-2009/mercedes-benz-e-klasse-t-modell-03.jpg
Ja, sehr alte Autos.


----------



## Metalic (4. September 2015)

Die werden aber garantiert nicht genutzt, um das Auto beim verlassen zu verschließen


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Könntest du aber und was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 6er BMW http://cdn.bimmertoday.de/wp-content/uploads/2014-BMW-M3-Individual-Innenraum.jpg
> E Klasse Mercedes http://www.kunzmann.de/blog/wp-cont...l-2009/mercedes-benz-e-klasse-t-modell-03.jpg
> Ja, sehr alte Autos.



Na ich weiß nicht. So  Relikte aus grauer vorzeit sehen doch irgendwie sinnlos aus. Welche Funktion sollen den die Knöpfchen noch haben? Nutzt ja niemand mehr. Der Innenraum eines Autos sollte leicht und reduziert sein. Und nicht mit BlingBling überfrachtet. Was in dem Falle ja auch wirklich nutzlos ist.

Wenn ich wissen will, ob mein Auto zu ist, kuck ich, ob die Außenspiegel angeklappt sind. 

Nebenbei, Tesla als aktuelle Speerspitze des Automobilbaues, verwendet beim Model S auch keine Türknöpfchen. Reduziert, schlicht, edel, modern und durchdachte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Gleiche Funktion wie die LED bei VW, eine Anzeige ob das Auto verriegelt ist.
Zudem kann man so das Auto von innen absperren.
Und das tesla die Speerspitze des Automobilbaus ist, bezweifle ich doch stark.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

Absperren kann man doch jedes Auto von innen...


----------



## Metalic (4. September 2015)

Zum verriegeln von Innen brauchst die Dinger doch nun wirklich schon lange nciht mehr. Entweder verriegeln die Autos selbstständig beim losfahren, oder es gibt da diesen einen bestimmten Knopf am Amaturenbrett mit dem es doch tatsächlich auch funktioniert. 
Mein BMW hat diese Knubbel ebenfalls, wofür sie da sind... Ich habe keine Ahnung. Vielleicht brauche ich sie mal, wenn die Autobatterie tot ist und ich mich im Auto einschließen will


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

Oder wenn du versuchen musst, von außen dein Auto mit nem Kleiderbügel aufzubrechen ^^


----------



## Iconoclast (4. September 2015)

Mein Jaguar XE hat die Dinger auch nicht. Finde auch, dass die Nippel das Gesamtbild stören. Ein Dienstwagen von und hat die Dinger auch noch, genutzt habe ich die in den Jahren nicht einmal. Sinnlos.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2015)

Ich finde sie praktisch, da sehe ich gleich ob mein Wagen richtig zugeschlossen ist. Wobei mir da auch eine LED reichen würde.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Eine LED bedeutet Ruhestrom, zwar nicht viel aber mehr als nichts. Also soo dumm ist eine mechanische Anzeige gar nicht.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

Eher ist das Benzin im Tank verdampft, als dass von dem bissel Geblinke die Batterie alle geht...


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine LED bedeutet Ruhestrom, zwar nicht viel aber mehr als nichts. Also soo dumm ist eine mechanische Anzeige gar nicht.



Den hast Du doch, z. B. beim Radio, so oder so. Die Alarmanlage möchte auch mit Strom versorgt werden usw. Ich glaube die LED fällt da nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr für vorsinnflutliche Möhren fahrt, aber Türknöpfchen gibts bei mir bestimmt seit Ende der 90er nicht mehr. Auch keine LEDs  in der Tür. Die LED blinkt bei Renault im Dashboard. Kann also auch nicht als "Türpinne" zählen.


Jeder Daimler, der grade noch auf dem Band steht oder vor ein paar Minuten runtergerollt ist hat diese altmodischen Dinger.  Jeder. Scheint echt altmodisch zu sein.



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das haben viele andere auch gesagt^^


Ich laufe teilweise nochmal zum Auto zurück, wenn ich denke das ich beim einstecken in die Tasche auf einen Knopf am Schlüssel gekommen bin. Er macht zwar nach 2 Minuten automatisch wieder zu aber selbst die 2 Minuten würde ich das Auto nicht unabgeschlossen stehen lassen. Auch wenn ich beim Tanken bezahle ist das Auto immer zu.



keinnick schrieb:


> Den hast Du doch, z. B. beim Radio, so oder so.  Die Alarmanlage möchte auch mit Strom versorgt werden usw. Ich glaube  die LED fällt da nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die LED entläd die Batterie langsamer als die Selbstentladung, die sowieso stattfindet aber das Steuergerät der LED muss ja auch noch wach sein. Und wenn genug Steuergeräte wach bleiben müssen ist die Batterie in 2-3 Wpchen platt.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

Echt, krass? Ich verlass mich darauf, dass das Auto nach ein paar Minuten selbst abschließt. Ich käme nie auf die Idee da noch zu kucken...


----------



## Metalic (4. September 2015)

Warum eigentlich abschließen? Wertsachen liegen bei mir eh nicht im Auto. Es sei denn, man will mir meine Parkscheibe klauen. Und die Jungs die es wirklich aufs Auto abgesehen haben, denen ist die Zentralverriegelung sowas von wurst.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Alarmanlage möchte auch mit Strom versorgt werden usw.


Ach das Ding was hilft dass das Auto neben meinem dann nicht auch noch aufgebrochen wird. Seehr nützliches Extra  .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. September 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich abschließen? Wertsachen liegen bei mir eh nicht im Auto. Es sei denn, man will mir meine Parkscheibe klauen. Und die Jungs die es wirklich aufs Auto abgesehen haben, denen ist die Zentralverriegelung sowas von wurst.



Mein Kumpel lässt seine Kiste auch immer offen stehen, aber so ein 500 Euro auto will eh keiner haben


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ach das Ding was hilft dass das Auto neben meinem dann nicht auch noch aufgebrochen wird. Seehr nützliches Extra  .



Wenn Du als Autodieb / Navi-/Radiodieb die Wahl hättest, ein Auto mit oder ohne Alarmanlage aufzubrechen, dann wählst Du doch lieber das Auto ohne, oder?  Davon abgesehen, bin ich in den letzten zehn Jahren keine Autos ohne Alarmanlage gefahren, ob privat oder dienstlich. Die Dinger sind nun einmal verbaut und "verbrauchen" Strom. Das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## Joselman (4. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Echt, krass? Ich verlass mich darauf, dass das Auto nach ein paar Minuten selbst abschließt. Ich käme nie auf die Idee da noch zu kucken...



Ich denke wenn da mal was passiert gehört das in die Kategorie grob Fahrlässig. Aber das ist natürlich deine Sache.


----------



## Useful (4. September 2015)

Sich darauf verlassen dass das Auto selber schließt?
Bitte nicht wundern wenn die Versicherug nicht zahlt!
(Im Falle eines Schadens oder Diebstahl usw)
Keyless Go finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so toll, gab doch das Video wo das jemand innerhalb von einer Minute geknackt hat.
Eine Alarmanlage scheint wohl die beste Wahl zu sein.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. September 2015)

Habt ihr von der Verfolgung des Audi bis in die Niederlande schon etwas gehört?

Polizei erfolglos: Irre Verfolgungsjagd über acht Autobahnen in NRW - DIE WELT


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Nur mal so nebenbei
*§ 14
Sorgfaltspflichten beim Ein- und Aussteigen*​(1) Wer ein- oder aussteigt, muss sich so verhalten, dass eine Gefährdung anderer am Verkehr Teilnehmenden ausgeschlossen ist.
(2) Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, muss die nötigen Maßnahmen treffen, um Unfälle oder Verkehrsstörungen zu vermeiden, wenn das Fahrzeug verlassen wird. _*Kraftfahrzeuge sind auch gegen unbefugte Benutzung zu sichern.*_


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Habt ihr von der Verfolgung des Audi bis in die Niederlande schon etwas gehört?
> 
> Polizei erfolglos: Irre Verfolgungsjagd über acht Autobahnen in NRW - DIE WELT



Ja, das ist schon heftig.  Habe heute morgen auch das hier gelesen: Hammer zeigtÂ* Moderator von "PS Profis" an | Hamm

War nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das passiert. Da sollte er sich nicht wundern.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei
> *§ 14
> Sorgfaltspflichten beim Ein- und Aussteigen*​(1) Wer ein- oder aussteigt, muss sich so verhalten, dass eine Gefährdung anderer am Verkehr Teilnehmenden ausgeschlossen ist.
> (2) Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, muss die nötigen Maßnahmen treffen, um Unfälle oder Verkehrsstörungen zu vermeiden, wenn das Fahrzeug verlassen wird. _*Kraftfahrzeuge sind auch gegen unbefugte Benutzung zu sichern.*_


Solang man das Lenkrad verriegelt ist sollte dem genüge getan sein.


keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du als Autodieb / Navi-/Radiodieb die Wahl hättest, ein Auto mit oder ohne Alarmanlage aufzubrechen, dann wählst Du doch lieber das Auto ohne, oder?  Davon abgesehen, bin ich in den letzten zehn Jahren keine Autos ohne Alarmanlage gefahren, ob privat oder dienstlich. Die Dinger sind nun einmal verbaut und "verbrauchen" Strom. Das wollte ich damit sagen.


Bei meinem letzten Naviklau war es genau wie beschrieben. Mein Auto war das letzte beklaute und das erste mit Alarmanlage in der Reihe. Mir hat das 0 geholfen, denen die dahinter parkten natürlich schon. Nem Kumpel haben sie im Wohngebiet das fest verbaute Navi raus gerissen, trotz Alarmanlage. Das stört einfach kein Schwein.
Nicht umsonst ist es auch für die Vollkasko irrelevant ob man eine Alarmanlage hat.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Solang man das Lenkrad verriegelt ist sollte dem genüge getan sein.


Gang raus, Handbremse los und irgendwo hingeschoben.
Wenn das jemand so macht, bezahlt dir keine Versicherung den Schaden.
Es muss abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

Ich seh das mit dem nochma nachkucken halt nicht so eng. Es ging ja nur darum, dass ich nicht nochmal zurückrennen, wenn ich anfange darüber nachzudenken, ob das Auto wirklich verschlossen ist, oder nicht. 

Übrigens, das Entfernen, der Türknöpfchen wurde von Renault damals wirklich Werbewirksam als Anti-Diebstsahlsmaßnahme verkauft. 

So sieht das bei mir aus. Schnödes Plastik, ohne Knopf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeefe (4. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich seh das mit dem nochma nachkucken halt nicht so eng. Es ging ja nur darum, dass ich nicht nochmal zurückrennen, wenn ich anfange darüber nachzudenken, ob das Auto wirklich verschlossen ist, oder nicht.
> 
> Übrigens, das Entfernen, der Türknöpfchen wurde von Renault damals wirklich Werbewirksam als Anti-Diebstsahlsmaßnahme verkauft.
> 
> ...



Sieht bei mir auch so aus. Der Hebel zum mechanischen abschließen ist am Türöffner.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich seh das mit dem nochma nachkucken halt nicht so eng. Es ging ja nur darum, dass ich nicht nochmal zurückrennen, wenn ich anfange darüber nachzudenken, ob das Auto wirklich verschlossen ist, oder nicht.
> 
> Übrigens, das Entfernen, der Türknöpfchen wurde von Renault damals wirklich Werbewirksam als Anti-Diebstsahlsmaßnahme verkauft.
> 
> ...



Du machst dir nicht wirklich viele Gedanken, kann das sein?


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

Naja. Ich bin da einfach nicht zwanghaft. In der Regel ist das Auto ja zu. Und sollte es nicht verschlossen sein, schließt es sich selbst nach ein paar Minuten ab. 

Ist genau wie mit dem Innenlicht. Das geht ja auch automatisch nach ner viertel Stunde aus. Passiert mir schonmal, dass ich morgens ins Auto steige und merke an der Schalterstellung vom Innenlicht, dass ich es nicht aus gemacht hab. 

Und glaub mir, ich habe genug Dinge, um die ich mir Sorgen machen muss. Die sind leider wesentlich schwerwiegender als Keyless Go und Türknöpfchen...


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2015)

Das blöde ist halt, wenn man einfach vom Auto wegrennt (denn Keyless Go regelt ja) und eine Tür war eventuell nicht richtig geschlossen / eingerastet. Das schließt der Wagen vermutlich auch nicht ab. Mit "Sorgen" würde ich das auch eher nicht vergleichen. Wenn ich morgens das Haus verlasse, schließe ich die Tür ab und lasse sie nicht einfach nur ins Schloss fallen. Das ist nun nicht unbedingt etwas, was mich übermäßig belastet.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. September 2015)

Du bist schon echt ein komischer Kautz.
Zu doof um beim Auto fahren aufmerksam zu sein, und dann das mimimi, Knöpfchen sind total unnötig.
Einklappende Spiegel sind vielleicht ganz toll(wenn man Leute hat die nicht parken können, aber weggefahren Spiegel sind ja auch kein riesen Problem, sonst wäre das ja viel bekannter), aber Türpinnen sind doch wohl wesentlich praktischer.

Das Leben sollte auch nicht zu angenehm gemacht werden, sonst werden wir noch älter und im Alter gebrechlicher, was auch nix bringt.
Oder wir enden wie in Wall-E.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Naja. Ich bin da einfach nicht zwanghaft. In der Regel ist das Auto ja zu. Und sollte es nicht verschlossen sein, schließt es sich selbst nach ein paar Minuten ab.
> Und glaub mir, ich habe genug Dinge, um die ich mir Sorgen machen muss. Die sind leider wesentlich schwerwiegender als Keyless Go und Türknöpfchen...


Naja ich mache schon Gedanken ob ich mein Auto abgeschlossen habe und wer jeden Morgen und Abends müde zur/von der Arbeit fährt, der macht sich nicht viele Gedanken.
Würdest du das tun, wüsstest du dass du dich und andere mit Absicht im Straßenverkehr gefährdest.
Wenn man dann noch mit ner Kaffeetasse in der Hand in ein Stauende fährt und das als nicht so schlimm bewertet, den halte ich in der Tat für gedankenlos.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. September 2015)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Olstyle*
> ...





JoM79 schrieb:


> Gang raus, Handbremse los und irgendwo hingeschoben.
> Wenn das jemand so macht, bezahlt dir keine Versicherung den Schaden.
> Es muss abgeschlossen werden.




Du kanst das Auto nur in die richting bewegen in der die Räder zeigen,  das bedeuted das wen die Räder z.b nach links gelenkt sind dan kanst du  das Auto nur eigentlich nur im kreis bewegen sofern genügend platz  vorhanden ist.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2015)

Und ein mechanische Handbremse muss das Auto auch erst mal haben.
Die stirbt ja gerade eher aus.


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Du kanst das Auto nur in die richting bewegen in der die Räder zeigen,  das bedeuted das wen die Räder z.b nach links gelenkt sind dan kanst du  das Auto nur eigentlich nur im kreis bewegen sofern genügend platz  vorhanden ist.


Also bei den meisten Autos mindestens 11m.
Wie gross ist die Chance, das da in dem Bereich nichts steht oder das Lenkrad voll eingeschlagen ist?


----------



## Useful (4. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja ich mache schon Gedanken ob ich mein Auto abgeschlossen habe und wer jeden Morgen und Abends müde zur/von der Arbeit fährt, der macht sich nicht viele Gedanken.
> Würdest du das tun, wüsstest du dass du dich und andere mit Absicht im Straßenverkehr gefährdest.
> Wenn man dann noch mit ner Kaffeetasse in der Hand in ein Stauende fährt und das als nicht so schlimm bewertet, den halte ich in der Tat für gedankenlos.



So sehe ich das auch.
Da ich auch manchmal an einer Steigung parke, gucke ich immer doppelt ob die Handbremse auch ausreichend angezogen ist.
Und ob das Auto abgeschlossen ist. In ein Stauende zu fahren und es nicht für schlimm bewerten halte ich auch für sehr gedankenlos. Hätte jemand bei drauf gehen können...... aber Hauptsache es ist noch Kaffee im Becher.......

PS: Wenn man rechts am Straßenrand mit Bordstein parkt, einfach voll rechts einschlagen, dann kann man das Auto gar nicht bewegen 

Edit:

Der Postillon: Millionen BMW- und Audi-Fahrer aufgrund gravierender SicherheitsmÃ¤ngel zurÃ¼ckgerufen
Im ersten Moment habe ich das echt geglaubt


----------



## JoM79 (4. September 2015)

Ich hab nur der Postillon gelesen und garnicht drauf geklickt.


----------



## dertyp (4. September 2015)

abend !
hat hier einer ahnung vom ford fiesta jd3, ez 05.2008 ?


----------



## 1821984 (4. September 2015)

dertyp schrieb:


> abend !
> hat hier einer ahnung vom ford fiesta jd3, ez 05.2008 ?



Lieber nicht


----------



## dertyp (4. September 2015)

1821984 schrieb:


> Lieber nicht



die karre läuft 1a.. grad ma 40k runter.. also keine technick frage.
ich möcht halt gern wissen welches model ich hab.
es gibt da ja fiesta fun, style, sport, basis, ambiente usw...
gibs da ne nummer in den papieren wo ich herausfinden kann welches model ich hab ?


----------



## 1821984 (4. September 2015)

Bei Wiki ist sowas auch immer gut beschrieben.


----------



## Useful (4. September 2015)

Gibt es von dem Auto noch Kaufvertrag/Rechnung? Vielleicht steht da ja was drin


----------



## Captn (5. September 2015)

Ruf doch einfach in nem Autohaus an, geb die Fahrgestellnummer durch und lass dir sagen, welche Ausstattung das ist .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie immer alle was gegen die kleinen Motoren haben


Verwunderlich? Auch zu downsizing-zeiten ist ein mindestmaß an hubraum zu bewahren und das liegt bei mir um die 2 L.


> Die Literleistung der Motoren liegt im Schnitt nicht wesentlich höher als von größeren Motoren.
> Und der Vergleich von Diesel-Literleistung zu Benziner-Literleistung ist eh völlig Banane.


Nur das die literleistung garnicht der ausschlaggebende punkt ist.  Ich vergleiche hier PS, also 122/140 PS für den 1.4er TSI, 110 PS für den 1.6er TDI und besagte 130 PS für meinen 1.9er PD.
Zugegeben, bis 2000 touren gehen die TSI`s und der 1.6er TDI nicht schlecht, aber spätestens ab 3000 touren haben die schlichtweg keinen bock mehr und es wird mehr als träge. Das macht dann wiederum ein vernünftiges überholen auf der landstraße unmöglich. Blöderweise fahren etliche karren mit diesen gehhilfen durch die botanik und das ist schon ziemlich nervig, selbst wenn nur ein trecker mit 2 anhängern zu überholen man aber der 5. in der reihe ist. (bis man dann dran ist, ist der schon in seine einfahrt oder auf`s feld abgebogen)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur das die literleistung garnicht der ausschlaggebende punkt ist.  Ich vergleiche hier PS, also 122/140 PS für den 1.4er TSI, 110 PS für den 1.6er TDI und besagte 130 PS für meinen 1.9er PD.
> Zugegeben, bis 2000 touren gehen die TSI`s und der 1.6er TDI nicht schlecht, aber spätestens ab 3000 touren haben die schlichtweg keinen bock mehr und es wird mehr als träge. Das macht dann wiederum ein vernünftiges überholen auf der landstraße unmöglich. Blöderweise fahren etliche karren mit diesen gehhilfen durch die botanik und das ist schon ziemlich nervig, selbst wenn nur ein trecker mit 2 anhängern zu überholen man aber der 5. in der reihe ist. (bis man dann dran ist, ist der schon in seine einfahrt oder auf`s feld abgebogen)



Hä ? Du vergleichst doch im 2. Satz die Literleistung ( PS/Hubraum) 
Die Charakteristik von einem Motor hat außerdem nix mit dem Hubraum zu tun 
Es wollen bloß die meisten Autofahrer Leistung/Drehmoment untenheraus und deshalb sind die Motoren obenraus halt etwas zugeschnürt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Blöderweise fahren etliche karren mit diesen gehhilfen durch die botanik und das ist schon ziemlich nervig, selbst wenn nur ein trecker mit 2 anhängern zu überholen man aber der 5. in der reihe ist. (bis man dann dran ist, ist der schon in seine einfahrt oder auf`s feld abgebogen)



Dann brauchst du mehr Leistung  Dann kann man problemlos an der Schlage vorbeihuschen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hä ? Du vergleichst doch im 2. Satz die Literleistung ( PS/Hubraum)


Der hubraum  ist nur zusatzangabe. Geb ich nur die leistung an könnte einer denken die kommen aus ähnlichem hubraum und geb ich nur den hubraum an findet sich bestimmt auch einer der denkt, ich vergleiche 75 mit 300 PS. 


> Die Charakteristik von einem Motor hat außerdem nix mit dem Hubraum zu tun


Komisch nur das ich dann jedes mal noch vor dem losfahren, mit einem leihauto, anfange zu beten, das ich meinen schleunigst wieder bekomme.  Und was ordentliches bekomme ich hier von VW einfach nicht!
Blöder weise lege ich nicht nur wert darauf* das* ich, sondern auch *wie* ich ankomme. (nervenkitzel beim auto fahren bitte nur, wenn keiner im weg steht )
Die lösung des problems wäre aber vieleicht, das ich meinen nach gera in die werkstatt schaffe. Da ist neben VW direkt mercedes. Muß ich halt jedes mal wenn meiner in der werkstatt ist, bei mercedes eine probefahrt machen. 


> Es wollen bloß die meisten Autofahrer Leistung/Drehmoment untenheraus und deshalb sind die Motoren obenraus halt etwas zugeschnürt.


Das ist aber sehr milde ausgedrückt. Im oberen bereich könnte man bei besagten motoren fast denken, das einer einen 500 kg anker an einer dicken kette aus dem kofferraum geschmissen hat.
Ich bin es irgendwo gewohnt, das es spätestens ab 1500 upm gut und ab 1800-4000 upm gleichmäßig mit vollem schub los geht. (in den unteren gängen bis 4500 upm) Das kann doch eigentlich auch nicht soooo schwer zu realisieren sein.


> Dann brauchst du mehr Leistung  Dann kann man problemlos an der Schlage vorbeihuschen.


Keine gute idee. Da schnibbelt bloß einer direkt vor mir heraus und schafft es dann nur so knapp am trecker vorbei, das ich im gegenverkehr lande.


----------



## Captn (5. September 2015)

Ich finde es auch es sehr fraglich, wie viel Leistung da teilweise rumkommt bei den kleinen Motoren. Irgendwas kann da doch net in Ordnung sein...


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Verwunderlich? Auch zu downsizing-zeiten ist ein mindestmaß an hubraum zu bewahren und das liegt bei mir um die 2 L.


Das ist aber auch nur eine willkürliche Zahl, die Du für Dich so festgelegt hat.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur das die literleistung garnicht der ausschlaggebende punkt ist.  Ich vergleiche hier PS, also 122/140 PS für den 1.4er TSI, 110 PS für den 1.6er TDI und besagte 130 PS für meinen 1.9er PD.
> Zugegeben, bis 2000 touren gehen die TSI`s und der 1.6er TDI nicht schlecht, aber spätestens ab 3000 touren haben die schlichtweg keinen bock mehr und es wird mehr als träge.



Bis 2000 Touren "gehen die gut"? Hier untertreibst Du meiner Meinung nach ziemlich. Und das Leistungsdiagramm eines 1.4 TSI sagt da auch etwas komplett anderes: http://www.angurten.de/Bilder/leistungsdiagramm-VW-Golf+VI-14+TSI+(122+PS)+Autom-2.png


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2015)

Saab hat die ersten stabilen Großserienautos mit Turbo vor bald 40 Jahren gebaut. Warum soll das heute nicht gehen?

Viel von der gefühlten Leistung hängt aber sowieso am Getriebe. Ich bin z.B. davon überzeugt dass der neue Firmenwagen von meinem Das nur so viel angenehmer ist weil er ein zum Motor passendes Getriebe hat. Der 520D mit lang übersetzter Handschaltung war der Horror weil man ständig rühren musste um im richtigen Lastbereich zu bleiben, der A6 mit ebenfalls 2l Turbodiesel fährt sich dank 7-Gang DSG dagegen prima.


----------



## Zoon (5. September 2015)

Die meisten Turbos von Saab waren sogenannte Softturbos mit rund 0,7 Bar Lade öööhm ja "Druck"   die richtig heißen Versionen wie Aero und so mussste man auch da schon richtig warm und kaltfahren bevor mans richtig fliegen lassen durfte.

Sogar bei VW selber hagt mans erkonnt und der neue Polo GTI und auch der 2016er Ibiza Cupra haben statt den 1.4er Böller wieder nen 1,8 Single Turbo ohne Kompressor drin und man darf auch wieder Handschaltung bestellen kein DSG Zwang mehr. Motor Basis der EA888 kann also nur besser werden 

Habe mir vor 2 (!!) Jahren nen Golf 6 Highline wo wirklich ALLES drin ist was die Optionsliste hergab, Farbe knallgelb was mich aber nicht störte sah richtig gut aus und auch mal was anderes -  A B E R - 1.4 TSI und die Kiste steht heute noch beim Händler direkt am Zaun seheh ich jeden Tag aufm Weg zur Arbeitwer tut sich schließlich so eine Zeitbombe freiwillig an  Wetten mit dem 2.0 TDI oder als GTI mit dem 2.0 Turbo wäre die Kiste innerhalb weniger Tage vom Hof wieder weg.

Den 1.6er TDI bin ich auch mal gefahren furchtbar total knapper Drehzahlbereich mit annnehmbarer Leistung, da bräuchte man dewegen fast ein LKW getriebe mit 12 Gängen um das gescheit zu überbrücken


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2015)

Und ich würde darauf tippen, dass die Kiste schon längst verkauft wäre, wenn sie eine massenkompatible Farbe hätte.  Ich weiß nicht, warum der 1,4 TSI da ein Ausschlusskriterium sein sollte. Guck Dich bei VW im Konfigurator mal um. Da wimmelt es nur vor 1,4 TSI-Motoren für die "normalen" Golf-Modelle.


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2015)

Ich würde lieber mal etwas "frisches" fahren wie gelb. Aber bevor ich zu einem silbernen Auto greife, fahre ich auch diesen "Chamäleonlook". 
Ich fahre total auf Froschgrün ab, solange ein Porsche so lackiert ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. September 2015)

Was meinst du wie viel Ladedruck die alle Serie fahren ? Glaube es gibt kein Massenauto wo Serie 2 Bar LD anliegen. 0,5-1 Bar ist vollkommen normal für ein Serienauto. Das man Turbos mit so wenig LD nicht warmfahren muss ist quatsch, jedes Auto muss man warmfahren, der LD macht da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. September 2015)

Beim Peugeot RCZ R liegen 1,6 Bar an, ich denke mal dass z.B beim A45 AMG mindestens genau so viel LD anliegt, wenn nicht noch mehr.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nur eine willkürliche Zahl, die Du für Dich so festgelegt hat.


Darum schrieb ich ja "bei mir" und das gilt, für meinen teil, auch nur für aufgeladene motoren.
Der 1.4er mit 75 PS  damals im audi A2 ging dagegen ganz gut (was die PS halt so her geben) und der 1.6er mit 120 PS im damaligen polo GTI ging wie die pest. Ein derartiges beschleunigungsvermögen traut man dem motörchen garnicht zu und das ging bis 195 km/h. Dort war dann abrupt schluß. (der zog aber auch 12l/100 km)


> Bis 2000 Touren "gehen die gut"? Hier untertreibst Du meiner Meinung nach ziemlich. Und das Leistungsdiagramm eines 1.4 TSI sagt da auch etwas komplett anderes: http://www.angurten.de/Bilder/leistungsdiagramm-VW-Golf%2BVI-14%2BTSI%2B(122%2BPS)%2BAutom-2.png


Das diagramm kann irgendwie sagen, was es will. Mein diagramm im kopf sagt, das es fast von 0 bis aller maximalstens 2500 touren die maximale beschleunigung gab und sich oberhalb von 3000 touren so gut wie nix mehr tat.
Allerdings kann das auch an den komischen eigenschaften der VW-motoren liegen. Ich hab bis jetzt 2 diesel von km 0 ab gefeahren (firmenfahrzeuge) und am anfang gingen die gut bis ca. 10 tkm, danach baute es ab und der verbrauch nahm zu (hatte beim aktuellen bus wirklich das gefühl irgendwo 20 PS liegen gelassen zu haben), bei ca. 20 tkm stabilisiert sich die leistung und bei ca. 45 tkm geht dann auch der verbrauch in annehmbare regionen. (beim aktuellen bus von anfangs stoisch 10l/100 km über 12l/100 km zu jetzt 8l/100 km bei gleichbleibender fahrweise)


Zoon schrieb:


> Den 1.6er TDI bin ich auch mal gefahren furchtbar  total knapper Drehzahlbereich mit annnehmbarer Leistung, da bräuchte man  dewegen fast ein LKW getriebe mit 12 Gängen um das gescheit zu überbrücken


Gänge helfen da auch nix mehr. Aber VW nimmt das ding glaube wieder aus dem  sortiment. Die schaffen wohl kein euro 6 damit. (zumindest beim caddy)


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2015)

Warmfahren sollte man jeden Motor, aber bei Turbos macht das mehr aus, das meinte er.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Beim Peugeot RCZ R liegen 1,6 Bar an, ich denke mal dass z.B beim A45 AMG mindestens genau so viel LD anliegt, wenn nicht noch mehr.


Das sind die übertriebenen Kraftprotze, ähnlich den oben erwähnten Aero Saabs, nicht die angesprochenen "Massenautos".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie viel Ladedruck die alle Serie fahren ?



Der neue 2.0TDI mit 240PS im Passat B8 hat bis zu 2,8 bar Ladedruck.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2015)

Diesel ist wieder was Anderes, da sind die Temperaturen niedriger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. September 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Diesel ist wieder was Anderes, da sind die Temperaturen niedriger.



Ja, das stimmt. Benziner liegen immer deutlich unter den Dieselmotoren (meiner ist serienmäßig nur mit Ca 0,5bar aufgeladen)



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der hubraum ist nur zusatzangabe. Geb ich nur die leistung an könnte einer denken die kommen aus ähnlichem hubraum und geb ich nur den hubraum an findet sich bestimmt auch einer der denkt, ich vergleiche 75 mit 300 PS.
> 
> Komisch nur das ich dann jedes mal noch vor dem losfahren, mit einem leihauto, anfange zu beten, das ich meinen schleunigst wieder bekomme.  Und was ordentliches bekomme ich hier von VW einfach nicht!
> Blöder weise lege ich nicht nur wert darauf* das* ich, sondern auch *wie* ich ankomme. (nervenkitzel beim auto fahren bitte nur, wenn keiner im weg steht )
> ...



-Ein Leihauto ist auch nur dafür da, dass du z.B. zur Arbeit oder nach Hause fahren kannst 
Außerdem wird man dir nicht den besten der Leihwagen mitgeben, weil andere Kunden, z.B. mit einem Touareg, Phaeton oder Vertreter mit einem Passat sicher nicht mit einem Up oder Polo fahren wollen.
- Deine Wahrnehmung ist irgendwie ziemlich verzerrt, kann das sein ? 
Die Motoren sind halt so gemacht, dass bei 2-3000 1/min das Maximum erreicht ist und dieses (vorallem bei den Benzinern) recht gleichmäßig bis zum Begrenzer gehalten wird.
So wie du es beschreibst, fahren sich die Motoren ganz sicher nicht.
Du fährst doch auch nur nen Rumpeldüse, der bei spätestens 3500 1/min vollständig die Puste ausgeht.
Oder hast du den Wundermotor, der alle anderen Motoren hinter sich lässt  ?


----------



## Memphys (5. September 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Habe mir vor 2 (!!) Jahren nen Golf 6 Highline wo wirklich ALLES drin ist was die Optionsliste hergab, Farbe knallgelb was mich aber nicht störte sah richtig gut aus und auch mal was anderes -  A B E R - 1.4 TSI und die Kiste steht heute noch beim Händler direkt am Zaun seheh ich jeden Tag aufm Weg zur Arbeitwer tut sich schließlich so eine Zeitbombe freiwillig an  Wetten mit dem 2.0 TDI oder als GTI mit dem 2.0 Turbo wäre die Kiste innerhalb weniger Tage vom Hof wieder weg.



Ich muss dir Recht geben, die 1,4TSI sind wohl wirklich nicht so pralle, im Ibiza Forum liest man regelmäßig von Problemen mit den 1,4ern in den Cupras, aber  aber in dem Fall ist die Farbe gelb ausschlaggebend. NIEMAND will ein gelbes Auto, von der Post mal abgesehen. Ein Autohändler bei dem ich war meinte mal, wer ein gelbes Auto bestellt muss erstmal ne richtig dicke Anzahlung dalassen, damit der auch abgeholt wird, weil der den sonst nie wieder los wird 
Dass der 1,4 TSI (zumindest im Cupra) Probleme mit der Gasannahme hat werden die wenigsten vor dem Kauf ergoogeln.

Bin mit meinem 1,2 TSI im Ibiza bisher echt zufrieden, geht auf alle Fälle mal besser als der 1,6er TDI von Muttern... der 1,2 TSI hat zwar ein Leistungsloch irgendwo zwischen 3,5 und 4,5k Umdrehungen (gefühlt, hab mir die Leistungsentfaltung noch nicht im Diagramm angeguckt), dagegen ist der 1,6 TDI ein großes Leistungsloch (beide mit 105 PS). Beim 1,6 TDI hab ich in 2 Jahren maximal ne handvoll Überholmanöver gestartet, weil mir das zu unsicher war.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> -Ein Leihauto ist auch nur dafür da, dass du z.B. zur Arbeit oder nach Hause fahren kannst
> Außerdem wird man dir nicht den besten der Leihwagen mitgeben, weil andere Kunden, z.B. mit einem Touareg, Phaeton oder Vertreter mit einem Passat sicher nicht mit einem Up oder Polo fahren wollen.


Ich will als leihauto weder einen touareg noch einen phaeton und ein passat muß es auch nicht sein. Ein golf oder polo (da pass ich wenigstens gescheit rein) mit einem 2.0 tdi bzw. 2.0 saug-benziner oder meinetwegen auch turbo würde schon reichen.  Allerdings bekomm ich auch keinen auf nachfrage und auch nicht als langjähriger kunde.


> - Deine Wahrnehmung ist irgendwie ziemlich verzerrt, kann das sein ?


Nope.  Das passt schon so zumal ich auch ab und zu mal auf den drehzahlmesser und tacho schaue und die das selbe meinen. 


> Du fährst doch auch nur nen Rumpeldüse, der bei spätestens 3500 1/min vollständig die Puste ausgeht.
> Oder hast du den Wundermotor, der alle anderen Motoren hinter sich lässt  ?


Wann hast du das letzte mal einen pumpe-düse gefahren? Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein herunter gerocktes ding am ende der turbo-haltbarkeit das war, aber meiner zieht auch noch im 4. gang gleichmäßig bis 4000 touren. Lediglich im 6. (letzten) wird es oberhalb von 3500 etwas zäh, was aber mehr an mangelnder leistung liegt.  (mein 2. turbo hat aber auch noch keine 100 tkm runter)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich will als leihauto weder einen touareg noch einen phaeton und ein passat muß es auch nicht sein. Ein golf oder polo (da pass ich wenigstens gescheit rein) mit einem 2.0 tdi bzw. 2.0 saug-benziner oder meinetwegen auch turbo würde schon reichen.  Allerdings bekomm ich auch keinen auf nachfrage und auch nicht als langjähriger kunde.



Das war auch nicht meine Aussage. Aber den Kunden mit den teureren Autos sind dann auch die besseren Leihwagen vorbehalten.
Wenn du unzufrieden mit deinem Servicepartner bist, wechsel ihn doch einfach.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nope.  Das passt schon so zumal ich auch ab und zu mal auf den drehzahlmesser und tacho schaue und die das selbe meinen.



Das ist ja auch alles andere als objektiv.
Zu dem "oberhalb 3000 1/min tut sich nix mehr" : 2012 VW GOLF 7 1.4 TSI BlueMotion Highline (140hp) 0-219 km/h DSG [2/13] - YouTube
Scheint (oh Wunder) doch noch zu beschleunigen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wann hast du das letzte mal einen pumpe-düse gefahren? Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein herunter gerocktes ding am ende der turbo-haltbarkeit das war, aber meiner zieht auch noch im 4. gang gleichmäßig bis 4000 touren. Lediglich im 6. (letzten) wird es oberhalb von 3500 etwas zäh, was aber mehr an mangelnder leistung liegt.  (mein 2. turbo hat aber auch noch keine 100 tkm runter)



Welchen PD fährst du ?
Jedem nicht optimierten PD geht ab spätestens 3500 1/min die Puste aus. 
Und von einer Gleichmäßigkeit ist ein PD extrem weit entfernt  
Die Commonrail drehen um Welten gleichmäßiger hoch, das ist Fakt 
Wir hatten zwei PD und denen ging genau bei der Drehzahl ziemlich die Puste aus ( der 1.Touran mit dem 2.0TDI DSG, und einen Passat B6, ebenfalls mit dem 2.0TDI, handgeschaltet).
Aus dem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich ebenfalls mehrere 1.9er und 2.0er PD, bei denen verhält es sich genauso.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2015)

Ist es nicht so, das einem nur ein Leihwagen zusteht, der in der gleichen Preisklasse von dem eigenen Wagen liegt


----------



## fctriesel (5. September 2015)

Es ist eher so dass einem gar kein Leihwagen zusteht.


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2015)

Wenn Du Dein Auto zur Inspektion bringst, dann steht Dir normalerweise gar nichts zu. Das ist Entscheidung des Händlers ob er Dir einen Leihwagen gibt.


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2015)

Ein Bekannter hat sich 2012 einen neuen Mercedes SLK hier direkt bei Mercedes bei uns gegönnt. Nach kurzer Zeit musste der Hobel ja auch zur ersten Inspektion. Ich muss dazu sagen, das ist nicht sein erster Neuwagen den er dort gekauft hat. Für den einen Tag den sein Wagen bei Mercedes in der Werkstatt stand, bekam er aber immerhin einen schnittigen A140


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Warmfahren sollte man jeden Motor, aber bei Turbos macht das mehr aus, das meinte er.



Nein er meint, das ein Turbomotor mit 1,5 Bar LD mehr Warmgefahren werden muss als ein Turbomotor mit 0,7 Bar LD. Das ist blödsinn


----------



## tsd560ti (5. September 2015)

Die abfallende Leistung vom 1,9Tdi bei ~3600rpm kann ich auch von unserer 115PS - Version (Automatik mit Tiptronic) bestätigen. Man kann ihn im zweiten auch bis knapp über 4000 drehen um dann bei >2800 weiter zu beschleunigen, aber ab dem dritten Gang wird dieser Drehzahlbereich extrem zäh.

BTW: Letzte Woche ist er verreckt und als Ersatz soll es ein 2010-2013er Octavia mit dem 1,6TDI werden. Ist der wirklich so extrem träge, selbst im Vergleich mit dem alten (260k km) Passat oder nur im Vergleich mit euren sonstigen stärkeren Autos?


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2015)

Wunder darfst Du natürlich keine erwarten: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl81ylE1KBs 

Dein Passat wird vermutlich aber auch nicht mehr Dampf gehabt haben.


----------



## Seabound (5. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> Da ich auch manchmal an einer Steigung parke, gucke ich immer doppelt ob die Handbremse auch ausreichend angezogen ist.
> Und ob das Auto abgeschlossen ist. In ein Stauende zu fahren und es nicht für schlimm bewerten halte ich auch für sehr gedankenlos. Hätte jemand bei drauf gehen können...... aber Hauptsache es ist noch Kaffee im Becher.......
> 
> :



Ich bin schon lernfähig. Ich hab mir danach so ne geschlossenen Termobecher gekauft. Eine Porzellantasse hab ich nach dem Unfall nicht mehr mit ins Auto genommen. Ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass man sich den Kaffee in den Schritt oder ins Auto kippt. Das kann dann übel enden. 

Kumpel von mir is immer mit brennenden Räucherstäbchen im Auto gefahren. Hatte sich als Halter Löcher ins Armaturenbrett gebohrt. Irgendwann is ihm da mal so 3 - 4 von den glühenden Dingern aus dem Halter gefallen. Wäre auch fast übel geendet, weil er bei voller Fahrt sich im Reflex zum Aufheben in den Fußraum gebückt hatte. Ist aber zum Glück nix passiert.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2015)

Jetzt wissen wir ja wieso du so nen Scheiß machst.


----------



## Seabound (5. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir ja wieso du so nen Scheiß machst.



Häh? Was willst du daraus ableiten?


----------



## ASD_588 (5. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wunder darfst Du natürlich keine erwarten: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl81ylE1KBs
> 
> Dein Passat wird vermutlich aber auch nicht mehr Dampf gehabt haben.



Das ist schon etwas zäh vorallem dan wen er beladen wird, dan lieber doch etwas mehr .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVvh05e6WzM


----------



## Beam39 (5. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin schon lernfähig. Ich hab mir danach so ne geschlossenen Termobecher gekauft. Eine Porzellantasse hab ich nach dem Unfall nicht mehr mit ins Auto genommen. Ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass man sich den Kaffee in den Schritt oder ins Auto kippt. Das kann dann übel enden.
> 
> Kumpel von mir is immer mit brennenden Räucherstäbchen im Auto gefahren. Hatte sich als Halter Löcher ins Armaturenbrett gebohrt. Irgendwann is ihm da mal so 3 - 4 von den glühenden Dingern aus dem Halter gefallen. Wäre auch fast übel geendet, weil er bei voller Fahrt sich im Reflex zum Aufheben in den Fußraum gebückt hatte. Ist aber zum Glück nix passiert.



haahahhahahahah!


----------



## Seabound (5. September 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> haahahhahahahah!



Ne echt. Der war halt Grufti und wollte nie ohne seine Patchouli-Räucherstäbchen...


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2015)

Na du kennst ja Leute.
Manche Leute sollten echt kein Auto fahren.


----------



## Useful (5. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin schon lernfähig. Ich hab mir danach so ne geschlossenen Termobecher gekauft. Eine Porzellantasse hab ich nach dem Unfall nicht mehr mit ins Auto genommen. Ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass man sich den Kaffee in den Schritt oder ins Auto kippt. Das kann dann übel enden.
> 
> Kumpel von mir is immer mit brennenden Räucherstäbchen im Auto gefahren. Hatte sich als Halter Löcher ins Armaturenbrett gebohrt. Irgendwann is ihm da mal so 3 - 4 von den glühenden Dingern aus dem Halter gefallen. Wäre auch fast übel geendet, weil er bei voller Fahrt sich im Reflex zum Aufheben in den Fußraum gebückt hatte. Ist aber zum Glück nix passiert.



Wenn draus gelernt hast ist ja gut, dann passiert das ja denke mal nicht mehr.
Ich denke mal du fährst auch besser als der Durchschnitt (mit dem dichten Auffahren oder Rechts überholen und so)

Okay das ist ja schon eine kuriose Geschichte 
Dann ist gut dass nix passiert ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. September 2015)

Boa diese verdammten Gaffer! 

Ich würde die am liebsten alle aus dem Auto ziehen und mit dem Kopf so lange auf die Leitplanke schlagen, bis nur noch Matsche übrig ist.

Grade vom Ring zurückgefahren und irgendwo auf der A1 hatte sich einer mit seinem Lambo verheizt. Ich war relativ früh da, waren erst 3km Stau und der Abschlepper war auch noch nicht da. Diese verkackten Gaffer fahren da ernsthaft im Schritttempo auf den beiden freien Spuren vorbei, um mit dem Handy möglichst lange *vertikal* zu filmen!
Immer schön die anderen aufstauen, damit blos keiner an der Unfallstelle vorbeikommt.


----------



## Captn (5. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Boa diese verdammten Gaffer!
> 
> Ich würde die am liebsten alle aus dem Auto ziehen und mit dem Kopf so lange auf die Leitplanke schlagen, bis nur noch Matsche übrig ist.
> 
> ...


Am besten sind die, die auf der entgegengesetzten Spur ihr Auto parken, um Fotos zu machen [emoji38].


----------



## Metalic (5. September 2015)

Wird Zeit, dass da mal richtig harte Strafen eingeführt werden für diese Wich.... Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie man sich bei teils schweren Unfällen daneben stellt, filmt und die Rettungskräfte behindert.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. September 2015)

Ich fahre momentan einen Honda Accord.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ost nicht meiner, sondern Bild ausm netz 

Meiner ist Silber und etwas tiefer gelegt..... meine Felgen sind ähnlich 

Natürlich vollausstattung 
Vollleder, klimaautomatik mit klimazonen, elektrische Fenster/Kofferraum/Schiebedach, 6fach cd Wechsler, USB, sitzheizungen, sprachsteuerung der telefonanlage usw...
Jeder mist halt^^


Bin prinzipiell zufrieden, will aber gerne auf ein Modell von Audi wechseln 
mindestens A4.


Hatte bis jetzt schon Toyota, Opel und Honda....... wird zeit für was richtig deutsches


----------



## Magogan (6. September 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat sich 2012 einen neuen Mercedes SLK hier direkt bei Mercedes bei uns gegönnt. Nach kurzer Zeit musste der Hobel ja auch zur ersten Inspektion. Ich muss dazu sagen, das ist nicht sein erster Neuwagen den er dort gekauft hat. Für den einen Tag den sein Wagen bei Mercedes in der Werkstatt stand, bekam er aber immerhin einen schnittigen A140


Wenn er auch nur ein Auto für ca. 40000 € kauft, dann ist eine A-Klasse doch noch angemessen als Leihwagen  Mir wollte man einen VW Up andrehen, weil ich Anspruch auf einen Leihwagen hatte, da das mit der Versicherung (war ein Vollkasko-Schaden) so vereinbart war, und die natürlich Geld sparen wollten xD

Ich frage mich, was man als Leihwagen bekommt, wenn man einen S63 AMG oder so kauft


----------



## Ruptet (6. September 2015)

Für unseren damals 70.000€ A6 haben wir auchn VW Polo bekommen als er mal in die Werkstatt musste 

Nagut, ist ja auch egal, hauptsache man bleibt Mobil. "Große" Kunden bekommen bestimmt ne andere Klasse.


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2015)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war ich mal ein kleines Arschloch.
Ich muss dazu sagen, sobald ich Opa und/oder Oma in der A Klasse vor mir habe, bin ich schon genervt. Weil es irgendwie immer das selbe ist. Im Ort mit Tempo 60-70, außerhalb auf der 100er Strecke aber auch nur 70 
Heute Morgen hatte ich dann mal zwei PKWs hinter mir. Einen alten A4 mit Opa am Steuer der im Ort gedrängelt hat bis zum geht nicht mehr und dahinter Oma mit dem A180, noch dichter aufgefahren. Ganz ehrlich, es ging mir aufn Sack. Ich halte mich zum größten Teil immer an die Tempovorschriften. Im Ort hau ich bei 55 den Tempomat rein, fahre außerhalb aber auch 100 und nicht 70 auf der Landstraße. Aber die Zwei heute morgen wollte ich ärgern. Knapp unter 50 Tempomat rein und bin durch die drei kleinen Orte die hintereinander kommen vernünftig gefahren. Passte den beiden älteren Mitbürgern natürlich gar nicht. Immer wieder am ausscheren, immer dichter aufgefahren bla bla bla... War mir wurst, ich hab mich nicht hetzen lassen. Irgendwann ist der Audi Fahrer dann abgebogen. Höhe Altersheim, war wahrscheinlich zu Hause 
Dann war nur noch Oma mit Hamburger Kennzeichen in der A Klasse hinter mir. Wohlgemerkt, ich bin immer noch 50 gefahren. Mit mal zieht die Alte ohne zu blinken links an mir vorbei. Bin dann hinterher und nur um mal zu sehen, obs was umsonst gibt bei uns wenn man schon so fix unterwegs ist. Mit 70 ist sie dann bei uns durch die Stadt gefahren. Sie ist im Kreisel die erste raus, ich die Zweite.
Wie der Zufall es denn so wollte, hatte ich sie ein paar Minuten später wieder hinter mir. In einem Tempo 60 Naturschutzgebiet. Okay, ich geb zu, hier bin ich auch mit 80 unterwegs. Aber als ich Oma und ihr Auto wieder erkannt habe, habe ich mich natürlich brav an die 60 gehalten. Dauerte dann auch nicht lange und sie saß mir halb im Kofferraum und scherte dann wieder aus meinem Windschatten nach links aus um ohne zu blinken zu überholen. War mir dann auch zu doof und habe mal beschleunigt. Konnte ja nicht ahnen dass die Alte mich in dem Moment überholen will. Habe ja schließlich keinen Blinker gesehen. Sie schert also wieder hinter mir ein und traute sich nicht mehr so recht zu überholen. Musste wenig später auch rechts abbiegen und sie fuhr "leider" geradeaus weiter. 
Habe es mir aber nciht nehmen lassen, das Abbiegen wie ein Fahranfänger in der ersten Fahrstunde zu absolvieren. Blinker 1 km vorher angeschmissen, auf Tempo 20 runter und bin dann die letzten 200-300m vor dem abbiegen geschlichen! Sie konnte ja nicht überholen weil das Ganze in einer Linkskurve stattfand 

Ja ich weiß, heute war ich mal ein Arsch im Straßenverkehr, aber meine Laune war wieder gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2015)

Oma in ner A-Klasse drängelt?  WUT? Wo wohnst du denn? Hier fahren die innerorts 20/40 und außerorts 60. Man muss also zwangsläufig immer irgendwie dran vorbei. Selbst die LKWs schieben die schon an.


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2015)

Ja war auch ganz erstaunt. Die Alte hatte es richtig eilig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht meine Aussage. Aber den Kunden mit den teureren Autos sind dann auch die besseren Leihwagen vorbehalten.


Irgendwo aber schon.  Mal davon ab, meiner war in neu auch mal "teuer" (ist eh eine frage des standpunktes) und heißt das jetzt wenn ich einen neuen phaeton kaufe wird über die jahre mein leihauto immer kleiner nur weil dessen wert ab nimmt?


> Wenn du unzufrieden mit deinem Servicepartner bist, wechsel ihn doch einfach.


Das ist die brühmte wahl zwischen pest und cholera. Bei mir in der region ist die werkstatt-leistung gerade so zufriedenstellend (bezogen auf größeres-> ölwechsel werden wohl alle können), dafür ist die leihauto-situation eher unterirdisch. Schaffe ich das auto in gera weg könnte es mit leihwagen zwar besser aussehen, aber die lässt man besser nur den ölwechsel machen. 
Anstatt den servicepartner müßte ich also eher die marke wechseln, aber vw hat mit dem aktuellen caddy vermutlich das beste angebot für mich zur zeit. (kann ich erst beurteilen, wenn ich irgendwann mal eine probefahrt machen können darf oder so)


> Das ist ja auch alles andere als objektiv.


Kann ja sein das messen und am auto friemeln zu deinen hobby`s gehört, aber ich hab ein anderes. 


> Zu dem "oberhalb 3000 1/min tut sich nix mehr" : 2012 VW GOLF 7 1.4 TSI BlueMotion Highline (140hp) 0-219 km/h DSG [2/13] - YouTube
> Scheint (oh Wunder) doch noch zu beschleunigen.


Das ist schön das sich in den videos was tut, aber das bringt mir was? Es ist ja nichtmal dokumentiert wie das auto ab km 0 behandelt wurde und wenn der fahrer die kiste konsequent getreten hat, dann geht halt auch weiter oben noch was. 
Ich hingegen hab weder lust noch zeit ein leihauto erstmal 200 km über die autobahn zu prügeln um ihn halbwegs gängig zu bekommen. Die kiste muß fahren und das halbwegs so, das ich keine krise dabei bekomme. (da hat man gleich schlechte laune auf arbeit)


> Welchen PD fährst du ?


Hab ich doch schon 1000 mal erwähnt, einen 130 PS 1.9er.
Die einzige modifikation da dran war ein sportluftfilter, den mir der "servicepartner" wohl bei der letzten inspektion gegen einen herkömmlichen aus papier getauscht hat, und der sollte eigentlich keinen gravierenden effekt haben. (aber viel luft ist immer gut )


> Die Commonrail drehen um Welten gleichmäßiger hoch, das ist Fakt


Zur commonrail äußere ich mich nicht. Aber nach jahren der entwicklung ist das ganze endlich auf dem verbrauchs-niveau der pumpe-düse weshalb ich überhaupt mittlerweile in erwägung ziehe mal ein neues auto zu kaufen.  (hoffentlich hält die neue technik dann genau so lange)


> Wir hatten zwei PD und denen ging genau bei der Drehzahl ziemlich die Puste aus ( der 1.Touran mit dem 2.0TDI DSG, und einen Passat B6, ebenfalls mit dem 2.0TDI, handgeschaltet).


Ich weiß ja das bei den 2.0ern der ersten serie gerne mal die zylinderköpfe gerissen sind, aber sollen die so mies gehen? Das kann ich kaum glauben. Allerdings habe ich noch nie sowas gefahren. 


> Aus dem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich ebenfalls mehrere 1.9er und 2.0er PD, bei denen verhält es sich genauso.


Hmmm... stille post? Fahr den 1.9er mal selber und vor allem, jag den vorher mal über die autobahn. Vieleicht ist der nur etwas zu gesetzt und du mußt erstmal alles zu auspuff raus hauen, was da nicht rein gehört. Dazu vieleicht mal den luftfilter kontrollieren bzw. ausklopfen und das ganze sollte sich wieder halbwegs normal fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendwo aber schon.



Nein, eben nicht. Einer, der seinen Phaeton zum Service bringt, wird sicherlich keinen UP als leihwagen bekommen.
Der bekommt z.B. einen Passat oder Golf mit besserer Aussattung, da er mehr "Luxus" gewöhnt ist und man Ihn als Kunden mit der Bereitschaft, möglicherweise viel Geld auszugeben, nicht verlieren will. 
Dass du den Leih-Passat oder Golf mit einem äteren Auto mitbekommen würdest und er sich mit einem Up begnügen müsste, würde sicher nicht passieren.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, meiner war in neu auch mal "teuer" (ist eh eine frage des  standpunktes) und heißt das jetzt wenn ich einen neuen phaeton kaufe  wird über die jahre mein leihauto immer kleiner nur weil dessen wert ab  nimmt?



Exakt 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das messen und am auto friemeln zu deinen hobby`s gehört, aber ich hab ein anderes.



Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Deine Meinung ist aber stark subjektiv und du stellst es so hin, als ob es wirklich so wäre. Messergebnisse würden deine Meinung wiederlegen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist schön das sich in den videos was tut, aber das bringt mir was?  Es ist ja nichtmal dokumentiert wie das auto ab km 0 behandelt wurde und  wenn der fahrer die kiste konsequent getreten hat, dann geht halt auch  weiter oben noch was.
> Ich hingegen hab weder lust noch zeit ein leihauto erstmal 200 km über  die autobahn zu prügeln um ihn halbwegs gängig zu bekommen. Die kiste  muß fahren und das halbwegs so, das ich keine krise dabei bekomme. (da  hat man gleich schlechte laune auf arbeit)


 
Das ist völliger Unsinn.
Die heutigen Motoren müssen dann schon ständig im untersten Drehzahl- und Lastbereichgefahren werden, zusätzlich noch Kurzstrecke, damit der Motor sich zusetzt. 
Und ein Leihwagen ist so das letzte Auto, welches nur vorsichtig bewegt wird.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon 1000 mal erwähnt, einen 130 PS 1.9er.
> Die einzige modifikation da dran war ein sportluftfilter, den mir der  "servicepartner" wohl bei der letzten inspektion gegen einen  herkömmlichen aus papier getauscht hat, und der sollte eigentlich keinen  gravierenden effekt haben. (aber viel luft ist immer gut )



Den Motor bin ich sogar schon gefahren und gegen meinen damaligen 2.0l CR mit minimal mehr Leistung ging der 1.9er ab 3500 1/min deutlich spürbar schlechter vorwärts.
Und nein, der Motor war weder verkokt noch hatte er eine sehr hohe Laufleistung.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zur commonrail äußere ich mich nicht. Aber nach jahren der entwicklung  ist das ganze endlich auf dem verbrauchs-niveau der pumpe-düse weshalb  ich überhaupt mittlerweile in erwägung ziehe mal ein neues auto zu  kaufen.  (hoffentlich hält die neue technik dann genau so lange)



Es geht nicht nur um den Verbrauch. Die Laufkultur ist eine völlig andere. Nicht jeder will eine laute Rumpeldüse fahren 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja das bei den 2.0ern der ersten serie gerne mal die  zylinderköpfe gerissen sind, aber sollen die so mies gehen? Das kann ich  kaum glauben. Allerdings habe ich noch nie sowas gefahren.



Schlecht gingen die nicht, Drehzahl mögen die Motoren aber ganz und gar nicht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... stille post? Fahr den 1.9er mal selber und vor allem, jag den  vorher mal über die autobahn. Vieleicht ist der nur etwas zu gesetzt und  du mußt erstmal alles zu auspuff raus hauen, was da nicht rein gehört.



Siehe oben.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu vieleicht mal den luftfilter kontrollieren *bzw. ausklopfen* und das  ganze sollte sich wieder halbwegs normal fahren.



Dein Ernst  ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Einer, der seinen Phaeton zum Service bringt, wird sicherlich keinen UP als leihwagen bekommen.
> Der bekommt z.B. einen Passat oder Golf mit besserer Aussattung, da er mehr "Luxus" gewöhnt ist und man Ihn als Kunden mit der Bereitschaft, möglicherweise viel Geld auszugeben, nicht verlieren will.
> Dass du den Leih-Passat oder Golf mit einem äteren Auto mitbekommen würdest und er sich mit einem Up begnügen müsste, würde sicher nicht passieren.
> ...
> Exakt


Das wiederspricht sich gerade.  Außerdem, wenn ich einen 10 jahre alten, voll ausgestatteten phaeton mit 300+ PS in die werkstatt bringe, will ich garantiert nicht in einem golf mit "sozial-motor" wieder vom hof rollen. Da kehre ich doch gleich wieder auf der schwelle um, alter des autos hin oder her.  (man bekommt dann ja auch eine dicke werkstattrechnung)
Außerdem bezahlt man das auto bei VW, wenn man mehr als 50km fährt und ich hab auch nix dagegen, wenn ich statt 50 halt 100€ bezahlen muß. Dafür will ich aber auch eine halbwegs brauchbare motorisierung.


> Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Deine Meinung ist aber stark subjektiv und du stellst es so hin, als ob es wirklich so wäre. Messergebnisse würden deine Meinung wiederlegen.


Tut mir leid das ich beim fahren neben der optik+ hand-o- auch noch das popo- und rücken-meter bemühe. Aber wenn die alle sagen das da was fehlt, dann fehlt es auch!
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie du auto fährst, aber, wie ich gerade beschrieben habe, mache ich es mit analoger rückmeldung. (ein grund warum ich mit rennsimulatoren nicht klar komme-> fehlende rückmeldung)


> Das ist völliger Unsinn.


Dann kannst du mir jetzt auch erklären, warum unser 69 ps  firmen-caddy (saugdiesel) die ersten ca. 20 tkm kosequent bei 140 zu gemacht hat (auch berg-ein) und er sich danach richtung 160 km/h auf der geraden gesteigert hat. (drehzahlmesser im letzten gang im roten bereich) Das soll ja deiner meinung nach komplett unmöglich sein und ich hab ihn nur (zwangsläufig) ständig mit vollgas gefahren.
Klar mußt du mit 140 PS und halbwegs drehmoment nicht ständig voll auf dem gas stehen und dann ist auch klar das sich der beschriebene effekt nicht einstellen wird. Allerdings ist genau so klar das es dennoch vollpfosten gibt, die den motor ständig treten obwohl sie nicht müßten. 


> Die heutigen Motoren müssen dann schon ständig im untersten Drehzahl- und Lastbereichgefahren werden, zusätzlich noch Kurzstrecke, damit der Motor sich zusetzt.


Irgendjemand hat auf den vorderen seiten geschrieben das die motoren unten herum so gut ziehen, weil es die käufer so wollen.  Also wieso sollten diese einen leihwagen anders fahren, als sie es von ihrem eigenen gewohnt sind?
Entsprechend wird mit einem leihwagen so gefahren, wie du es gerade beschrieben hast und die meisten fahren nur kurzstrecke damit hierzulande. Auf landstraßen oder autobahnen sehe ich die jedenfalls selten. (auffällig, da beschriftet)


> Und ein Leihwagen ist so das letzte Auto, welches nur vorsichtig bewegt wird.


Da kennst du mich nicht.  Autos die nicht meine sind, werden mit umsicht bewegt und mein eigener muß nur mal was aushalten, wenn ich mal wieder eine rallye-strecke abfahre.


> Den Motor bin ich sogar schon gefahren und gegen meinen damaligen 2.0l CR mit minimal mehr Leistung ging der 1.9er ab 3500 1/min deutlich spürbar schlechter vorwärts.
> Und nein, der Motor war weder verkokt noch hatte er eine sehr hohe Laufleistung.


Dann hatte er wohl zu wenig laufleistung.  Mittlerweile kann man schon fast sagen, das die 1.9er mit jedem kilometer besser werden. 


> Es geht nicht nur um den Verbrauch. Die Laufkultur ist eine völlig andere. Nicht jeder will eine laute Rumpeldüse fahren


"Laufkultur" und CR-diesel passt zumindest bei VW nicht zusammen. Und wenn meiner warm ist vibriert da auch nix mehr. 
Außerdem, wenn du wüßtest wie diverse ford und mercedes-diesel aus ähnlichen baujahren mittlerweile klingen... Dagegen ist meiner selbst im kalten aber harmlos.


> Dein Ernst  ?


Nö, aber ich kann ja schlecht schreiben das du erstmal schnell einen sportluftfilter einbauen sollst, damit der motor auch ordentlich luft bekommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das wiederspricht sich gerade.  Außerdem, wenn ich einen 10 jahre alten, voll ausgestatteten phaeton mit 300+ PS in die werkstatt bringe, will ich garantiert nicht in einem golf mit "sozial-motor" wieder vom hof rollen.



Du wirst aber nicht einen der "besten" Leihwagen bekommen, das ist halt so 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das ich beim fahren neben der optik+ hand-o- auch noch das  popo- und rücken-meter bemühe. Aber wenn die alle sagen das da was  fehlt, dann fehlt es auch!



Dann hast du anscheinend einen defekten 1.4er erwischt, denn bei allen anderen ist es nicht so 
Ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht erklären.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir jetzt auch erklären, warum unser 69 ps  firmen-caddy  (saugdiesel) die ersten ca. 20 tkm kosequent bei 140 zu gemacht hat  (auch berg-ein) und er sich danach richtung 160 km/h auf der geraden  gesteigert hat. (drehzahlmesser im letzten gang im roten bereich) Das  soll ja deiner meinung nach komplett unmöglich sein und ich hab ihn nur  (zwangsläufig) ständig mit vollgas gefahren.



Das ist ja nun fernab vom Thema. Von Werk aus wird der Motor bestimmt nicht verkokt sein. Der hat sich in der Zeit wahrscheinlich einfach eingelaufen (Motor, Getriebe, Differential). 
Außerdem ist ein uralter Saugdiesel nicht mit einem TSI oder CR zu vergleichen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat auf den vorderen seiten geschrieben das die motoren unten herum so gut ziehen, weil es die käufer so wollen.  Also wieso sollten diese einen leihwagen anders fahren, als sie es von ihrem eigenen gewohnt sind?
> Entsprechend wird mit einem leihwagen so gefahren, wie du es gerade  beschrieben hast und die meisten fahren nur kurzstrecke damit  hierzulande. Auf landstraßen oder autobahnen sehe ich die jedenfalls  selten. (auffällig, da beschriftet)



Weil Leihwagen quasi immer flott bis rücksichtslos gefahren werden, das ist überall so. 
Außerdem reicht es, wenn eine der drei Faktoren erfüllt ist, damit die Verkokung sich auf ein geringes Maß reduziert, z.B. hohe Last. 
Das Fahren im Bereich des maximalen Drehmoments, vorallem bei Turbomotoren, erzeugt z.B. wesentlich mehr Hitze im Motor als das Fahren nahe dem Drehzahlbegrenzer.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da kennst du mich nicht.   Autos die nicht meine sind, werden mit umsicht bewegt und mein eigener  muß nur mal was aushalten, wenn ich mal wieder eine rallye-strecke  abfahre.



Was hilt es, wenn du vorsichtig mit einem Leihwagen fährst, aber 90% der anderen Personen den Leihwagen treten ?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Laufkultur" und CR-diesel passt zumindest bei VW nicht zusammen. Und wenn meiner warm ist vibriert da auch nix mehr.



Alle mal besser als ein Pumpe Düse.
Die PD sind allesamt lauter als die CR Motoren von VW, das ist Fakt.
Alleine im Leerlauf sind es Welten, bezüglich der Geräuschentwicklung.

Und wie gesagt, du scheint die Mutter der PD Motoren zu besitzen, das Ding kann ja quasi alles, wo andere PD Motoren im Nachteil sind


----------



## Zoon (6. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum der 1,4 TSI da ein  Ausschlusskriterium sein sollte. Guck Dich bei VW im Konfigurator mal  um.... /QUOTE]
> 
> 1.4er TSI Fahrer grüßen sich mit den Fingern =  Anzahl der AT Motoren - . Würde mich nicht wundern wenn beim Falle VW  Golf in kürze die besonders suizidgefährdeten 1.4 TSI mit 160 PS  aufwärts gegen 1.8er wie er schon im Polo GTI / A1 / Ibiza Cupra läuft  ersetzt wird.
> 
> In 2 Jahren solls eh wieder ein neuen Messzyklus  geben der auch wieder deutlich relitätsbezogener wird und da wird diese  Extreme Downsizing Blase eh platzen ... Turbo hin oder her 2 Liter  Hubraum bei nem 4 Zylinder ist Schmerzgrenze bei mir.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du wirst aber nicht einen der "besten" Leihwagen bekommen, das ist halt so


Also wenn bei VW der "beste" leihwagen ein 2.0 TDI mit 140 PS  hat, wäre es vieleicht doch ein wenig armseelig. 
Ich kann mich da noch an zeiten erinnern, wo man auf bestellung fast alles bekommen konnte was das VW-sortiment so her gab. (locker 10-14 jahre her) Aber zugegeben, ganz so muß es nun auch nicht unbedingt mehr sein. 


> Dann hast du anscheinend einen defekten 1.4er erwischt, denn bei allen anderen ist es nicht so
> Ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


Das waren dann leider mehrere  wobei sogar ein fahrschul-ersatzwagen dabei war. (was man bei auto-knappheit nicht alles bekommt )


> Das ist ja nun fernab vom Thema. Von Werk aus wird der Motor bestimmt nicht verkokt sein. Der hat sich in der Zeit wahrscheinlich einfach eingelaufen (Motor, Getriebe, Differential).
> Außerdem ist ein uralter Saugdiesel nicht mit einem TSI oder CR zu vergleichen.


Ich habe nur gegen argumentiert und das mit der eigenen erfahrung.
Das du aber einem saugdiesel (in dem fall einem SDI) abnutzung attestierst, diese aber im selben maße, bei angenommener identischer fahrweise, den TSI bzw. CR-dieseln nicht so recht zugestehen willst, irritiert doch etwas.


> Alle mal besser als ein Pumpe Düse.
> Die PD sind allesamt lauter als die CR Motoren von VW, das ist Fakt.
> Alleine im Leerlauf sind es Welten, bezüglich der Geräuschentwicklung.
> 
> Und wie gesagt, du scheint die Mutter der PD Motoren zu besitzen, das Ding kann ja quasi alles, wo andere PD Motoren im Nachteil sind


Nun frage ich mich langsam wo ihr eure autos her habt. Aber egal, meiner ist nicht wirklich lauter als der c-max meines bruders und dessen escort vorher war ja eh die reinste nähmaschiene. Die transporter auf arbeit sind auch nicht wirklich leiser, machen aber ein dumpferes geräusch. (was für dich wohl weniger laut/unangenehm erscheint als für mich)


----------



## s-icon (6. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Einer, der seinen Phaeton zum Service bringt, wird sicherlich keinen UP als leihwagen bekommen.
> Der bekommt z.B. einen Passat oder Golf mit besserer Aussattung, da er mehr "Luxus" gewöhnt ist und man Ihn als Kunden mit der Bereitschaft, möglicherweise viel Geld auszugeben, nicht verlieren will.
> Dass du den Leih-Passat oder Golf mit einem äteren Auto mitbekommen würdest und er sich mit einem Up begnügen müsste, würde sicher nicht passieren.



Mit nem Phaeton bekommst du genau so einen Ersatzwagen wie mit einem Passat oder Polo.


----------



## Kusanar (7. September 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> keinnick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß nicht, warum der 1,4 TSI da ein  Ausschlusskriterium sein sollte. Guck Dich bei VW im Konfigurator mal  um.... /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gegen argumentiert und das mit der eigenen erfahrung.
> Das du aber einem saugdiesel (in dem fall einem SDI) abnutzung attestierst, diese aber im selben maße, bei angenommener identischer fahrweise, den TSI bzw. CR-dieseln nicht so recht zugestehen willst, irritiert doch etwas.
> 
> Nun frage ich mich langsam wo ihr eure autos her habt. Aber egal, meiner ist nicht wirklich lauter als der c-max meines bruders und dessen escort vorher war ja eh die reinste nähmaschiene. Die transporter auf arbeit sind auch nicht wirklich leiser, machen aber ein dumpferes geräusch. (was für dich wohl weniger laut/unangenehm erscheint als für mich)



Ganz einfach, weil sich die neuen Motoren nicht mehr nennenswert einlaufen müssen.
Früher waren die Toleranzen noch deutlich größer und die Motoren brauchten eine bestimmte Zeit, bis sich alles aufeinander eingelaufen hat.

CR Diesel sind nicht nur dumpfer, sondern allgemein leiser. 
PD Motoren haben ein wesentlich raueres und härteres Laufgeräusch.



s-icon schrieb:


> Mit nem Phaeton bekommst du genau so einen Ersatzwagen wie mit einem Passat oder Polo.



Aber auch nur, weil wahrscheinlich genügend Leihwagen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2015)

Mal in den Raum gefragt, was würdet ihr euch kaufen wenn ihr 10000€ ausgeben wollt, baujahr 2012 minimum (wäre zumindest schön) um die 150PS (Benziner) und nicht zu klobig? 

Ich hätte sau gern nen Seat Leon, aber der kostet leider so eher 15-18k.  

Allerdings mangelt es mir an Alternativen, wenn man selber sucht dann kommt man irgendwie auf keine Modelle mehr  

Ich hätte halt gern mal etwas spritzigeres als mein Civic BJ 05 mit 90PS und auch was neueres. Im Prinzip könnte das Baujahr auch noch runter, aber die alten Leons sahen nicht so gut aus, daher hatte ich das angesetzt. 
Meiner hat jetzt knapp 112k auf der Uhr. Ich sage mal bis 80t km würde ich noch gehen, darüber wäre es mir schon wieder zu runtergerockt  

Ideen? (Bmw 1er, Audi A3 usw sind ja wahrscheinlich nicht drin). 

An Ausstattung brauche ich auch nicht viel, Klima, USB-Anschluss oder Klinke, mehr fällt mir auch gerade nicht ein was ein "Must-Have" wäre. Mehr natürlich gern. 
Bzw wie viel müsste ich noch sparen für etwas brauchbares?


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2015)

Schon mal den erweiterten Filter von mobil.de versucht?
"Hot Hatches" gibt es z.B. auch bei Ford, Renault oder Citroen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2015)

Ja klar, aber  da kann ich Jahre verbringen bei den ganzen Ergebnissen, wenn man noch kein genaues Modell vor Augen hat


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2015)

Ich finde z.B. den Citroen DS3 ziemlich schick. Der ist auf jeden Fall nicht langweilig. Ob da die Sportvariante schon so billig zu haben ist müsst ich aber auch gucken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2015)

Okay doch es gibt ein Filter, keine Franzosen. Die gefallen mir optisch weder innen noch außen


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2015)

Da du dir die Edeldeutschen wohl nicht leisten kannst bleiben ja nur noch Ford, Opel und Asiaten. Wobei letztere die kleinen nicht immer als Sportvariante anbieten.
Oder nen Mito QF.
Alfa Romeo TB 1.4 16V MultiAir Quadrifoglio Verde als Kleinwagen in RÃ¶hrmoos
Edit: Die große Schwester geht auch
Alfa Romeo Giulietta Turismo MultiAir 170PS *Top Zustand* als Limousine in Lauf

Aber das Thema hatte ich mit nem Kumpel von 6Monaten schon mal durch. Im Endeffekt hat er dann nen 1er angezahlt statt was günstigeres direkt zu kaufen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. September 2015)

Vielleicht so ein hyundai oder kia, aber ich weiß nicht wie da die modelle heißen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2015)

Okay ich merke 10k sind wohl etwas knapp, wie siehts mit 13k aus? 

Da gibts sogar schon ein paar A3`s zur Auswahl. 

Ford, Opel und Co (die Dinger die niemand fahren will, ich auch nicht) schließe ich aus. 
Dann spare ich doch lieber noch ein bisschen. 
Gegen Japaner habe ich nichts, aber es muss  schon modern und sportlich aussehen, nicht so abstract wie Alfa Romeo oder die Franzosen, da muss man schon einen speziellen Geschmack haben um die zu mögen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2015)

Bei BMW bietet sich der F20/F21 114i an.
Klingt erst mal lahm, ist aber die "Wundertüte" der Motoren im 1er.
Optimierbar auf >200PS und etwa 300Nm (ohne HW Änderungen und haltbar), dann geht das Ding wie blöd.
Beim 116i F20/21 verhält es sich genauso (114,116,118i besitzen gleiche Motoren)


----------



## Captn (7. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei BMW bietet sich der F20/F21 114i an.
> Klingt erst mal lahm, ist aber die "Wundertüte" der Motoren im 1er.
> Optimierbar auf >200PS und etwa 300Nm (ohne HW Änderungen und haltbar), dann geht das Ding wie blöd.
> Beim 116i F20/21 verhält es sich genauso (114,116,118i besitzen gleiche Motoren)


Zumal die jetzt günstiger werden dürften, da der neue 1er/ bzw. das Faceliftmodell (weiß ich grad nicht so recht) draußen ist.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

Wie wäre es denn mit nem MX5?
Da gibts was um die 11K mit BJ2010 ca 80tkm und 126PS.


----------



## Memphys (7. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hätte sau gern nen Seat Leon, aber der kostet leider so eher 15-18k.



Was wäre denn mit einem Seat Ibiza? Der müsste für die 13k die du mittlerweile veranschlagt hast zu kriegen sein, auch als Cupra (~180PS)/Active (140PS) und sieht imo dem Leon sehr ähnlich (hab die von vorne schon mehrmals verwechselt)


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ford, Opel und Co (die Dinger die niemand fahren will, ich auch nicht) schließe ich aus.


Wenn du mal eine Whitelist aus deinen ganzen Ablehnungen machen würdest, sprich nicht auf Zuruf ablehnst sondern nur sammelst welche Marken wirklich in Frage kommen und dazu nach hoch motorisierten Kleinwagen suchst sollte der mobile.de (oder autoscout oder whatever) Filter eigentlich prima funktionieren.


> Gegen Japaner habe ich nichts, aber es muss  schon modern und sportlich aussehen, nicht so abstract wie Alfa Romeo oder die Franzosen, da muss man schon einen speziellen Geschmack haben um die zu mögen.


Also bei Citroen kann ich den Einwurf ja verstehen dass das eher "abstrakt" ist, aber Alfa wird vom "Durchschnittsfahrer" wenn dann nicht wegen der Optik abgelehnt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2015)

Also bei den PS bin ich jetzt zurückgerudert, ~ 120-130PS sind auch io. 

Da gibts schon einige schöne A3`s BJ 2009/10. 



Naja dein verlinkter Alfa macht optisch ja eher einen auf Oldie. Aber ne, Alfa kauft man nicht auch aus anderen Gründen  


Aber wayne, eigentlich bin ich jetzt ziemlich sicher das es ein A3 wird


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber wayne, eigentlich bin ich jetzt ziemlich sicher das es ein A3 wird


Audi A3 2.0 TFSI Sportback quattro S tronic S line Sp als Kombi in Bad Breisig 
Audi A3 Attraction 1.8 TFSI Quattro als Limousine in Munster


----------



## tsd560ti (7. September 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wie gut der hält, aber um mal ein Beispielmodell zu nennen: Hyundai Veloster 

m.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/inserat/214607428.html?p=%3A13000&s=Car&vc=Car&dam=false&fe=XENON_HEADLIGHTS&fe=FOUR_WHEEL_DRIVE&fe%21=EXPORT&fr=1-2009%3A&ms=1900%3B8&od=UP&sb=np

Oder mit >200PS ein Genesis für 12000€ : m.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/inserat/214607428.html?p=%3A13000&s=Car&vc=Car&dam=false&fe=XENON_HEADLIGHTS&fe=FOUR_WHEEL_DRIVE&fe%21=EXPORT&fr=1-2009%3A&ms=1900%3B8&od=UP&sb=np


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2015)

120-130PS sind für mich sinnvoller, Unterhalt und so


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2015)

Nut hängen Steuer, Versicherung und Verbrauch nicht an den PS Zahlen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2015)

Steuer aber zumindest am Hubraum.


----------



## Seabound (7. September 2015)

Steuern Hubraum und Schadstoffklasse? Ich hab da echt keine Ahnung. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, was der Megane an Steuern im Jahr kostet. 200 € oder so? Kein Plan.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Steuern Hubraum und Schadstoffklasse? Ich hab da echt keine Ahnung. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, was der Megane an Steuern im Jahr kostet. 200 € oder so? Kein Plan.



Never, eher so um die 50-70 Euro, das macht nun wirklich nichts mehr aus, ob nun 130 oder 170 ps, 1,8 oder 2,0. Wer sich den Unterschied nicht leisten kann der brauch kein Auto fahren.


----------



## Joungmerlin (7. September 2015)

Je nach Schadstoffklasse zahlt man "Betrag X" pro angefangene 100ccm


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. September 2015)

Wenns mal nur die Steuern wären. 

Mehr PS =
- höherer Spritverbrauch
- teurere Wartungskosten

Das summiert sich alles. 

Aber nur mal zum Verständnis, den Audi A3 mit 1.4 TSFI und 125PS wird doch in der Versicherung wesentlich günstiger sein als das 200PS Modell mit 1.8? Tfsi, oder nicht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenns mal nur die Steuern wären.
> 
> Mehr PS =
> - höherer Spritverbrauch
> ...



Der Verbrauch muss bei höherer Leistung nicht größer sein, ebenso die Wartungskosten.

Möglicherweise leicht günstiger, viel wird es nicht ausmachen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenns mal nur die Steuern wären.
> 
> Mehr PS =
> - höherer Spritverbrauch
> ...


Ne nicht wirklich.  Ein e46 328i  ist z.B. teurer in der Versicherung als ein e46 M3.

Spritverbrauch wird durch die Stellung des Gaspedals wesendlich mehr beeinflusst als durch die Größe vom Motor.


----------



## Seabound (7. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Never, eher so um die 50-70 Euro, das macht nun wirklich nichts mehr aus, ob nun 130 oder 170 ps, 1,8 oder 2,0. Wer sich den Unterschied nicht leisten kann der brauch kein Auto fahren.



Laut KFZ-Steuerrechner sinds 200 €. Und ich glaub, soviel isses auch wirklich. Kommt gut hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[


----------



## Makalar (7. September 2015)

Die KFZ Steuer berechnet sich ja wie folgt:
Je 100ccm Hubraum zahlt man 2€
Dazu kommen je 2€ pro Gramm CO2, wobei hier 95g frei sind (ab 2014 oder sowas) 
Bei 2L Hubraum und 176g CO2 gibt das wie Seabound schon sagte, 202€ Steuer


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Bei 176g CO² wären es 172€.
Ist aber ne ganz schöne Spritschleuder, ich bezahl 106€ Steuern.


----------



## Beam39 (8. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch muss bei höherer Leistung nicht größer sein, ebenso die Wartungskosten.
> 
> Möglicherweise leicht günstiger, viel wird es nicht ausmachen.



Eben. Nen Kollege von mir hat sich nen Camaro mit 6 Zylindern gekauft, weil der 8 Zylinder ihm Zitat: "zu viel schlucken würde." Die 6 Zylinder saufen vielleicht 1-2 Liter weniger in der Stadt, auf Langstrecke werden die vermutlich sogar identisch verbrauchen.

Bei sowas muss ich immer den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## HordyH (8. September 2015)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Je nach Schadstoffklasse zahlt man "Betrag X" pro angefangene 100ccm


Falsch ,
das war vor dem 1.9.2009 so jetzt wird nach Schadstoff Ausstoß verrechnet.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. September 2015)

Ein Camaro mit 6 Zylinder.... Ohne Worte![emoji2]


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. September 2015)

Tja, immer noch besser als ein BMW 5er oder S-Klasse mit drei Zylindern 

Ich finde zwar auch, daß in einem Camaro, Challenger, Mustang usw ein 8-Zylinder rein sollte, trotzdem ne coole Kiste.
Würde den auch mit 6 Zylindern gerne fahren


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

Ein Auto ist immer auch eine Kostenfrage.
Man sollte sich in jedem Fall VORHER über die Fixkosten informieren, die können sich nun mal läppern....und die Steuern sind da das wenigste, die Versicherung ist viel interessanter.
Ich hab auch schon Leute mit ihrem "günstigen" Phaeton beim Reifenhändler gesehen, die über den Preis der neuen Pneus erschrocken waren.
Wie wichtig einem der Verbrauch ist muss jeder selber wissen, und hat auch zum Großteil mit der jährilchen Fahrleistung zu tun. Wenn ich im Jahr nur 8tkm fahren würde, könnte mein Auto auch 13L Benzin fressen (bei entsprechender Leistung). Wenn man im Jahr 35tkm fährt sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei 176g CO² wären es 172€.
> Ist aber ne ganz schöne Spritschleuder, ich bezahl 106€ Steuern.



Es sind 195g CO2.

Kann sein, dass es beim letzten Facelift vom Megane weniger geworden ist. Irgendwann wurde Start&Stop eingeführt. Hat meiner noch nicht. Aber damit sank, zumindest aufem Papier, der CO2-Ausstoß.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Mich wundert nur,  dass der der soviel CO2 raushaut.
Bei mir sinds 143g und ist ja auch nen 2L Turbo.


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung, Renault gibt das halt so an. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie sich sowas errechnet. Durchschnittsverbrauch ist knapp 11 Liter. Ladedruck 1,25 bar.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

11Liter?
Wow, bei mir sinds knapp 8.


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

Mein Träck0rr hat 134g.........bist du dir sicher mit den 195g?


----------



## Zoon (8. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mehr PS =
> - höherer Spritverbrauch
> - teurere Wartungskosten



nicht unbedingt, mehr PS und gesunder Hubraum (so um die  2 Liter) bedeuten auch deutlich gelassener Fahrstil, mehr Reserven bei  voller Beladung / Bergfahrten. Was hat deiner jetzt, 1.5 Liter Hubraum  und Hondatypisch die maximale Leistung irgendwo bei 6000 upm ??? Steig  auf nen Wagen mit 2 Liter Hubraum um meinetwegen auch der 1.8ter Turbo  oder 2.0 FSI Audi A3 vom Badfrag um und der Verbrauch wird trotz  Mehrleistung bei deinem Fahrstil gleichbleiben.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-scWxtAeyyE  (Der Up! wurde mit Dauervollgas um die Schleife geprügelt während der  Golf R als Kamerawagen nur dranbleiben musste, letzterer hat deswegen  deutlich weniger verbraucht, Golf R mit 2.0 TFSI und 300 PS  in dieser  Runde ca 8 Liter der Up in dieser Runde ca 16 Liter mal so als  Extrembeispiel!!!!) 


Den größten Schneid bei dem ganzen  Premiummarken sind die Versicherungen, in 3er und mittlerweile 4er  Gölfen, Audi A3 BMW 3er und Co fährt sich nunmal gerne die Dorfjugend  platt und die Beträge entsprechend hoch und ich sehe da entsprechend  mehr Sparpotenzial als beim Motor zu knausern. Wenn dir der Anspruch des  Autos egal ist das nur als reines Transportmittel brauchst  aber  günstiger Unterhalt ists evtl doch Empfehlenswert nach nem Wagen zu  suchen der als "Uncool" gilt, da spielt halt ein Großteil der Franzosen,  Japaner (außer Honda Civic - siehe Golf 3) mit rein - . Lieber sorum  sparen als dann mit nem Rasenmähermotor auf Dauervollast rumzuquälen.

Bestimmte versicherungskritische Kisten wie Golf 3 GTI sind so versicherungstechnisch bald teurer wie ein Porsche 911 (!!!!!)


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Da er ja defensiv fährt und 11L Verbrauch hat, kommt das schon hin.


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mein Träck0rr hat 134g.........bist du dir sicher mit den 195g?






JoM79 schrieb:


> Da er ja defensiv fährt und 11L Verbrauch hat, kommt das schon hin.



Ja, mit den 195g co2 bin ich mir sicher. Das letzte Facelift mit Start&Stop Automatik hat 175g co2.

Siehe Anhang. Steht der co2-Ausstoß nicht auch irgendwo im Fahrzeugschein?
11 Liter ist normaler täglicher Verbrauch, StVO angepasste Geschwindigkeit, Stadt, Landstraße gemischt und ca. 1* im Monat Autobahn. Wenn ich's brennen lass, sind auch 14-16 Liter durchschnittlich problemlos machbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Grad gesehen, das ist ja noch die 250 PS Version, die ich da gepostet hab. Meiner hat ja 265 PS. Selbst für die 250 PS gibt Renault schon 195 co2 an.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2015)

Also mein civic ist günstig in der versicherung. Ich dachte bei neueren Autos zahlt man weniger Steuern, ich meine ich habe Euro 1 und zahl auch nur 226 euro


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2015)

Mein Megane kostet ca. 1000 € im Jahr. Wird aber teurer, da er ab diesem Jahr ne schlechtere VK Einstufung hat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2015)

Ich glaube 470 oder so TK im Jahr


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Wir stellen fest, der megane ist teuer im Unterhalt. 
Der Verbrauch ist echt hoch, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Meiner geht in der VK 2 Stufen runter.
Waren bis jetzt ca 700€ im Jahr. 
Wenn man dann noch steuern und Verbrauch sieht, ist dein megane echt ne ganze Ecke teurer. 
Gut, fahre auch nur 15tkm im Jahr.


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also mein civic ist günstig in der versicherung. Ich dachte bei neueren Autos zahlt man weniger Steuern, ich meine ich habe Euro 1 und zahl auch nur 226 euro



Da spielen viele Faktoren mit rein.
Je nach Erstzulassung strengere Abgaswerte, bei überschreitung höherer Steuer etc.pp
Die Berechnung ist auch keine große Wissenschaft, kann man einfach nachgucken --> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraftfahrzeugsteuer_(Deutschland)#Personenkraftwagen
Da sieht man auch recht schön warum "neue" Autos auch mal teurer als die "alten" sein können.

Meiner kostet bei 30tkm im Jahr:

245€ Steuer (Diesel!)
630€ Versicherung/inkl Vollkasko

Verbrauch ist momentan bei 6.2 Liter.

//Wobei angemerkt werden muss das sich Versicherungstarife durch die SF-Klasse von Person zu Person unterscheiden.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir stellen fest, der megane ist teuer im Unterhalt.
> Der Verbrauch ist echt hoch, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Naja, soweit ich weiß, ist das ein Megane RS. Der "normale" ist sicherlich günstiger im Unterhalt.


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2015)

@JoM97

Ich hab auch nur ca. 15 K im Jahr, was ich fahre. 

Und ja, der Megane ist wirklich teuer. Verbrauch finde ich akzeptabel. 1* volltanken mit Shell Ultimate is ein Hunderter weg.

Was hast du für ein Auto eigentlich? Ich hab das garnicht mitbekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Nen Octavia Combi RS BJ 2013.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2015)

Grade eben mal 200km nen w205 mit Schaltgetriebe gefahren... Der hat vollautomatisches Zwischengas! Funktioniert äußerst gut egal ob man im Schub, beim Bremsen oder unter Last zurückschaltet. Der trifft die Drehzahl bis auf 10rpm.

Irgendwie find ich das total geil aber es ist ungewohnt ohne selber Zwischengas zu geben quasi normal zu fahren zu müssen damit es klappt.


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

Was heißt jetzt Zwischengas?
Gibt er wirklich ein Gasstoß ab, wie z.B.: Nissan 370z? Oder ist es eher eine (gewollte) Trägheit der Gaskennlinie, sprich man geht vom Gas und er dreht kurz weiter?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2015)

Der gibt richtig Gas.
Er erkennt in welchen Gang man grade geschaltet hat und passt die Drehzahl möglichst schnell an. Das macht er sogar wenn man 2 mal schnell hintereinander runterschaltet.
So manuell mit dem Fuß bekomm ich das nicht besser oder schneller hin.


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2015)

Ah ok, also ähnlich Nissan. Ja sowas ist schon "nice to have".^^


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Ich frag mich immer noch wozu ich Zwischengas brauche.


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2015)

Brauchst du nicht.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich das total geil aber es ist ungewohnt ohne selber Zwischengas zu geben quasi normal zu fahren zu müssen damit es klappt.



Dieses "quasi normal fahren" solltest Du Dir eh mal angewöhnen. Nur so eine Idee.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2015)

Was ist an Zwischengas schlimm ? Wenn man es richtig macht ist es sogar entspannter so zu fahren.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was ist an Zwischengas schlimm ? Wenn man es richtig macht ist es sogar entspannter so zu fahren.



"Schlimm" ist daran nix. Es ist nur überflüssig. Inwiefern genau macht das Fahren mit Zwischengas das ganze denn entspannter?


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Ich kenn Zwischengas eigentlich nur, wenn man keine synchroniiertes Getriebe hat.
Heute also unnötig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2015)

Warum machen es dann alle Automatikgetriebe ?


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Also du weisst es von allen Automatikgetrieben hundertprozentig?
Eher nicht.


----------



## Lee (8. September 2015)

Und schon wieder die Verwechslung von Zwischengas mit Zwischenkuppeln, wie man es früher bei unsynchonisierten Getrieben gemacht hat, und "Zwischengas" im Sinne einer Drehzahlanpassung ohne Zwischenkuppeln, wie es BadFrag meint. Ersteres macht allenfalls Sinn zur Schonung der Synchroringe (und weil man damit ggf. etwas schneller schonend schalten kann), letzteres hingegen trägt ungemein zum Fahrkomfort beim Runterschalten bei. Wenn man 3 Gänge runter schaltet gibt das gerne mal eine Drehzahldifferenz von ein paar tausend rpm. Gibt man nun kein "Zwischengas" muss man mit der Kupplung den Motor schleifend höher drehend, was zum einen die Kupplung nicht mag, zum anderen das Auto ausbremst. Lässt man die Kupplung schnell kommen gibt es eine ordentlichen Ruck durchs Auto. Gibt man vor dem Einkuppeln einen Gasstoß geht das ganze ohne Ruck, zügig und ohne Ausbremsen.

Den Nutzen davon spürt man natürlich kaum, wenn man immer nur maximal einen Gang runterschaltet zum Beschleunigen. Die meisten hier haben ja anständig motorisierte Fahrzeuge. Wenn man aber mit nem lahmen Kahn wie ich ihn habe immer mindestens 3 Gänge runter muss, damit sich irgendwas tut (und selbst dann nicht ) lernt man das zu schätzen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2015)

Naja selbst mit Zwischenkuppeln kann man es machen, ist beides sinnvoll.


----------



## Lee (8. September 2015)

Dauert mit ein bisserl Übung auch kein deut länger. Beim runterschalten über mehrere Gänge zwischenkupple ich immer, außer ich will bremsen. Dann geht der Gang auch leichter rein. Beim hochschalten mach ichs eher seltener, weils es mir da nicht auf die Zeit ankommt, aber gelegentlich wenn ich von 3 auf 6 schalte mache ich das auch. Das Gefühl wenn der Gang so geschmeidig ohne synchro-wartezeit reinflutscht hat was


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2015)

Beim Hochschalten ergibt es ja auch nicht so viel Sinn, dauert nur länger.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. September 2015)

Mit Übunt ist da normal nicht viel um, Zwischenkuppeln hat man ja auch wenn ich es richtig im Kopf mach beim hochschalten gemacht, zwischengas beim runterschalten.
Gibt halt beim runterschalten eben den Effekt dass die Kupplung nicht so belastet wird, zwischenkuppeln hat bei unsynchronisierten Getrieben halt den Vorteil, dass man die Arbeit der Snychronringe übernimmt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dieses "quasi normal fahren" solltest Du Dir eh mal angewöhnen. Nur so eine Idee.


Warum? Mit Zwischengas ist es entspannter, ruckfrei, die Schaltvorgänge brauchen nicht so endlos lange, das Material wird stark geschont und der Spritverbrauch erhöht sich nicht messbar. Win, win, win ultra win Situation.

Es ist einfach 1000 mal geschneidiger und flüssiger mit Zwischengas zu fahren. Jeder der nicht mit Zwischengas fahren kann, wird das nicht nachvollziehen können. Nicht umsonst geben DKG und normale Automatikgetriebe auch Zwischengas. Jetzt hat es Daimler auch beim Schalter in der Großserie bei der C-Klasse eingeführt und die verschlechtern ihr Auto ja mit Sicherheit nicht absichtlich.

@Lee
Endlich mal Jemand der weis wie man ein Schaltgetriebe fährt.


----------



## Zoon (8. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir stellen fest, der megane ist teuer im Unterhalt.



Kommt  drauf an und Seabound hat den RS wenn ich richtig sehe, Und das Teil  ist (zu recht) auf Trackdays sehr populär und so viele von denen jetzt  auf Trackdays in den Planken landen ist die Versicherungseinstufung kein  Wunder.

un  bei Zügiger fahrweise 16 Liter Verbrauch ist doch nicht hoch,  nicht zu vergessen das Teil hat 250 PS (Phase 1) bis jetzt aktuell 265 -  273 PS - Von nüscht kann nunmal keine Kraft herbeigezaubert werden und  bei "zügigen Fahrstil" taugen die Prospektangaben nur zum P***abwischen  auf dem Lokus.


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2015)

Ja richtig. Die Dinger werden am Ring halt reihenweise zerlegt. Dem entsprechend hoch, ist die Versicherung.

Verbrauch find ich für die Leistungsklasse ok. Ist halt noch kein Direkteinspritzer.


----------



## Mosed (8. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum machen es dann alle Automatikgetriebe ?



Also ich habe noch kein Automatikgetriebe gesehen, dass Zwischengas gibt. Zumindest das, was man eigentlich unter Zwischengas versteht. Außer als Spielerei bei manchen Sportwagen.
Geht ja auch gar nicht, weil das Auto dann beschleunigen würde. Schließlich ist bei einem Automatikgetriebe immer ein Gang eingelegt. Theoretisch kann natürlich die Kupplung (DKG) geöffnet oder entsprechend beim Wandler der Leerlauf eingelegt werden - dann kann das aber nur gemacht werden, wenn der Zugkraftverlust kein Problem darstellt. 

Während des Schaltvorgangs Gas zu geben (also während man die Kupplung kommen lässt gibt man bereits wieder Gas), um die Drehzahl anzupassen hat doch nichts mit "Zwischengas geben" zu tun und ist völlig normal - oder wer legt erst den Gang komplett ein und gibt dann wieder Gas? 

Das hier ist Zwischengas: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwischengas
Das was hier mal wieder gemeint wird ist ein ganz normaler Schaltvorgang.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Kommt  drauf an und Seabound hat den RS wenn ich richtig sehe, Und das Teil  ist (zu recht) auf Trackdays sehr populär und so viele von denen jetzt  auf Trackdays in den Planken landen ist die Versicherungseinstufung kein  Wunder.
> 
> un  bei Zügiger fahrweise 16 Liter Verbrauch ist doch nicht hoch,  nicht zu vergessen das Teil hat 250 PS (Phase 1) bis jetzt aktuell 265 -  273 PS - Von nüscht kann nunmal keine Kraft herbeigezaubert werden und  bei "zügigen Fahrstil" taugen die Prospektangaben nur zum P***abwischen  auf dem Lokus.





Seabound schrieb:


> Ja richtig. Die Dinger werden am Ring halt reihenweise zerlegt. Dem entsprechend hoch, ist die Versicherung.
> 
> Verbrauch find ich für die Leistungsklasse ok. Ist halt noch kein Direkteinspritzer.


Naja selbst mein Fiat Coupe habe ich damals nicht mit 16L gefahren.
Bei sportlicher Fahrweise waren es 13L und das Auto wäre mittlerweile 20 Jahre alt.
Da erwarte ich von nem modernen Auto mehr. 
Vor allem in der Leistungsklasse? 
Ich hab 45PS weniger, aber mein Verbrauch ist 3L weniger.
So viel macht das auch nicht aus, zumal ich bei normaler Fahrweise eher bei 7L wäre.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. September 2015)

Nein es gibt zwischengas um das schleppmoment des motors auszugleichen, ohne Doppelkuppeln und zwischengas mit doppelkuppeln um noch zusätzlich die synchronringe zu entlassten. Beides heißt aber zwischengas


----------



## Seabound (8. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja selbst mein Fiat Coupe habe ich damals nicht mit 16L gefahren.
> Bei sportlicher Fahrweise waren es 13L und das Auto wäre mittlerweile 20 Jahre alt.
> Da erwarte ich von nem modernen Auto mehr.
> Vor allem in der Leistungsklasse?
> ...



Mein Clio Sport vorher hat sich bei 201 PS auch rund 11 Liter auf 100 Kilometer genommen. Da ist der Megane vom Durchschnittsverbrauch her auf die 265 PS gesehen wesentlich effizienter ^^.  Nur soff der Clio bei Vollgas nicht soviel. Das beste ist der Bordcomputer vom Megane, wenn ich als an der Nos war. Da war auch ein Durchschnittsverbrauch von 30-35 Liter problemlos möglich.  

Kuckt man sich die Leistungsklasse mit Turbo an, also z.B. Astra OPC, Ford Focus ST, Megane, geben die sich alle nix. Mindestens 10 Liter sinds immer, aber nach oben offen, abhängig vom Gasfuß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2015)

Kraft kommt halt von Kraftstoff.
Da bringt dir der effizienteste Motor fast nix, wenn man die Leistung voll abruft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Während des Schaltvorgangs Gas zu geben (also während man die Kupplung kommen lässt gibt man bereits wieder Gas), um die Drehzahl anzupassen hat doch nichts mit "Zwischengas geben" zu tun und ist völlig normal - oder wer legt erst den Gang komplett ein und gibt dann wieder Gas?


95% aller Autofahrer. Ich kenne kaum jemand der mit Zwischengas und Spitze-Hacke fährt. Sowas wird nämlich leider nicht in der Fahrschule gelernt, weil es die meisten schon total überfordert.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

WArum sollte man sowas auch im normalen Strassenverkehr tun?


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Das hier ist Zwischengas: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwischengas
> Das was hier mal wieder gemeint wird ist ein ganz normaler Schaltvorgang.



Genau das meinte ich.  Wobei mich bei TheBadFrag nicht wundern würde, wenn er aus irgendwelchen Gründen genau das dort beschriebene macht. Aber er fährt wahrscheinlich auch mit https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spitze-Hacke-Technik zum Einkaufen um die letzten Zehntel in der 30er-Zone auf der Ideallinie rauszuholen.


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2015)

Grad eben an der Ampel ma BoCo fotografiert. Sind doch tatsächlich gerade nur 10,5 Liter im Durchschnitt. Super Plus versteht sich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (9. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 95% aller Autofahrer. Ich kenne kaum jemand der mit Zwischengas und Spitze-Hacke fährt. Sowas wird nämlich leider nicht in der Fahrschule gelernt, weil es die meisten schon total überfordert.



Nicht nur dass der Großteil der Autofahrer übervordert ist, nein es macht im normalen Stadtverkehr sowie mit modernen Autos kaum Sinn so zu fahren.
Die Getriebe der Autos werden automatisch synchronisiert und das reicht für viele bzw. den Großteil der Autofahrer für den Arbeitsweg vollkommen aus.

Ich fahre auch nur mit Zwischengas wenn es zügig geht. In der "rush hour" macht eine solche Fahrweise kaum Sinn. 
Vor allem die "Spitze-Hacke" macht bei modernen Autos nicht viel Sinn. Es bleibt die Frage, wo bewegt man seine Auto wie auf der Rennstrecke so, das mann seine Kupplung so arg zerstören könnte? Wer streng nach StVO fährt, bei dem lebt die Kupplung sicherlich länger als der Rest vom Bock. 

Grüße EDDIE_2Fast


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grad eben an der Ampel ma BoCo fotografiert. Sind doch tatsächlich gerade nur 10,5 Liter im Durchschnitt. Super Plus versteht sich.


Bin froh das meiner sich auch mit Super zufrieden gibt.
Momentan habe ich Freude am Fahren, deswegen bin ich bei 8,5L.
Eigentlich will ich ja gemütlich fahren, aber die Kraftstrasse lächelt mich jeden Tag so schelmisch an.


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2015)

Super kann ich auch tanken. Geht ja beides und steht so auch im Tankdeckel. Find aber, mit SP hat er mehr Leistung. Manchmal gönn ich mir auch nen Tank voll Shell Ultimate. Zumindest im Sommer. Im Winter tank ich meist nur Super.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Ich tank eigentlich nur Super, vielleicht 1-2mal im Jahr Super Plus.
Und das eigentlich nur wenn ich mal ne längere Strecke auf der Autobahn schnell fahren will.
Aber selbst mit Schnitt 140-150km/h und Vmax kam ich nur auf 11L.


----------



## Useful (9. September 2015)

Und ich tanke Super E10 und komme auf 4,3 Liter 
Seit neuerem, und kein Unterschied festzustellen.
Mich würde mal Erdgas und E85 interessieren.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Ich hab bei meinem A4 einmal E10 getankt.
Einmal und nie wieder.
Bei dem waren 3L Mehrverbrauch.
Mag am Alter,10 Jahre, oder am Motor selber,2.8 V6, gelegen haben.


----------



## Useful (9. September 2015)

War denn das Auto dafür freigegeben?
3 Liter sind viel zu heftig, das darf eigentlich nicht sein.

Ich habe mich mal Ethanol beschäftigt und muss sagen, es ist besser wie Benzin. Es hat eine höhere Kloffestigkeit. Bei 10% Anteil ist es ja noch nicht so viel.
Bei neuen Autos denke kein Problem, komisch was bei dir da war aber dann verträgt es das Auto wohl nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Und ich tanke Super E10 und komme auf 4,3 Liter


Was für ein Auto fährst du?
Ist ja schon sehr wenig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal Ethanol beschäftigt und muss sagen, es ist besser wie Benzin. Es hat eine höhere Kloffestigkeit. Bei 10% Anteil ist es ja noch nicht so viel.
> Bei neuen Autos denke kein Problem, komisch was bei dir da war aber dann verträgt es das Auto wohl nicht.



Mit E10 hat man aber einen leicht höheren Verbrauch und liegt kostenmäßig pro 100km fast auf dem Niveau von normalem Super.
Wenn man Ethanol tanken will, dann gleich richtig (E85).


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> War denn das Auto dafür freigegeben?
> 3 Liter sind viel zu heftig, das darf eigentlich nicht sein.
> 
> Ich habe mich mal Ethanol beschäftigt und muss sagen, es ist besser wie Benzin. Es hat eine höhere Kloffestigkeit. Bei 10% Anteil ist es ja noch nicht so viel.
> Bei neuen Autos denke kein Problem, komisch was bei dir da war aber dann verträgt es das Auto wohl nicht.


Laut Audi sollte es das.
Trotzdem werde ich freiwillig kein E10 mehr tanken.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. September 2015)

E85 bringt es nur wenn du auf Leistung aus bist. Das können schon mal 10-15% mehr Leistung sein, was jenseits der 500 PS ganz schön reinhaut. Aber das Tankstellennetz in Deutshcland ist sehr schlecht dafür und der Verbrauch erhöht sich um ca. 30 %


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Dazu muss das Auto auch drauf eingestellt sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> E85 bringt es nur wenn du auf Leistung aus bist.



Nicht unbedingt.  Kann man auch problemlos in normalen Autos fahren, wenn das Kennfeld entsprechend abgestimmt ist.
Wie z.B. beim Volvo S80 2.5FT.
In Brasilien fährt übrigens ein Großteil der PKWs mit E85-E100.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WArum sollte man sowas auch im normalen Strassenverkehr tun?


Es ist entspannter, flüssiger und wesentlich unkomplizierter.(sofern man es kann) Wenn ich bei anderen mitfahre und dann sehe wie lange die brauchen um 2 Gänge zurück zu schalten um dann zu beschleunigen, dann bekomme ich immer dieses Gefühl: "NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIINNNNNNN AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH das macht man so nicht" Ich muss mich dann jedes mal zusammenreißen nichts zu sagen.




EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Nicht nur dass der Großteil der Autofahrer übervordert ist, nein es macht im normalen Stadtverkehr sowie mit modernen Autos kaum Sinn so zu fahren.
> Die Getriebe der Autos werden automatisch synchronisiert und das reicht für viele bzw. den Großteil der Autofahrer für den Arbeitsweg vollkommen aus.
> 
> Ich fahre auch nur mit Zwischengas wenn es zügig geht. In der "rush hour" macht eine solche Fahrweise kaum Sinn.
> ...


Warum soll Spitze-Hacke keinen Unterschied bei neuen Autos machen?  Bis auf ein paar einzelne Auto wie der neue W205, haben ja kaum Autos automatisches Zwischengas. Also muss man Kupplung schleifen lassen, Auto rucken lassen oder man verliert das Heck, wenn man in der Kurve mit einem Hecktriebler zu schnell einkuppelt. Allein schon das starke Abbremsen beim runterschalten ohne Zwischengas würde mir ziemlich auf den Zeiger gehen. Nen 1,0 Benziner bremst da nicht viel ab, aber wenn man bei einem 3 Liter Diesel 3000 rpm mit der Kupplung "hochschleift" verliert man bestimmt 10 km/h, bevor der Gang drin ist. Außerdem ist es ätzend, man muss sich auf das Einkuppeln konzentrieren und spontanes Überholen/Spurwechsel kann man so eh vergessen.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit E10 hat man aber einen leicht höheren Verbrauch und liegt kostenmäßig pro 100km fast auf dem Niveau von normalem Super.


Das stimmt nicht! Es gibt Fahrzeuge, wie den Mini Cooper S, die mit E10 sogar weniger verbauchen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht! Es gibt Fahrzeuge, wie den Mini Cooper S, die mit E10 sogar weniger verbauchen.


Das sind aber Ausnahmen. 98% aller Autos braucht mehr.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. September 2015)

Er hat ja auch nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2015)

Japantuning!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQptfdSCdhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schoen das die Japaner konsequent in allen Dingen etwas seltsam sind.
Zumindest fand ich es amuesant.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2015)

Dat Splitter!  Wenn man mehr als 50 km/h fährt macht der bestimmt 20kN Anpressdruck.


----------



## Useful (9. September 2015)

Ich habe auch mal jemanden in einem Forum angetroffen dessen alter Passat hat das Zeug freiwillig im Sommer (e85) genommen ohne irgendeine Umrüstung 
Wenn man das aber macht, das Auto auf jedenfall umrüsten!!
Ist natürlich jedem selber überlassen was er tankt. Und in dem Fall von 3 Litern ja auch klar 
Ja das Tankstellennetz ist leider sch**** bei E85^^



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was für ein Auto fährst du?
> Ist ja schon sehr wenig.



Skoda Citigo
Detailansicht: Skoda - Citigo - 1.0 MPI Ambition - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum soll Spitze-Hacke keinen Unterschied bei neuen Autos machen?  Bis auf ein paar einzelne Auto wie der neue W205, haben ja kaum Autos automatisches Zwischengas. Also muss man Kupplung schleifen lassen, Auto rucken lassen oder man verliert das Heck, wenn man in der Kurve mit einem Hecktriebler zu schnell einkuppelt. Allein schon das starke Abbremsen beim runterschalten ohne Zwischengas würde mir ziemlich auf den Zeiger gehen. Nen 1,0 Benziner bremst da nicht viel ab, aber wenn man bei einem 3 Liter Diesel 3000 rpm mit der Kupplung "hochschleift" verliert man bestimmt 10 km/h, bevor der Gang drin ist. Außerdem ist es ätzend, man muss sich auf das Einkuppeln konzentrieren und spontanes Überholen/Spurwechsel kann man so eh vergessen.



Keine Ahnung welche Autos Du fährst, und vor allem WIE Du sie fährst. Aber ich komme auch ohne diesen ganzen Zwischengas-Spitze/Hacke-Mist seit ca. 17 Jahren im Straßenverkehr prima klar.

(ich habs Dir extra nochmal verlinkt, damit wir hier auch alle über das selbe reden)


----------



## blautemple (9. September 2015)

Einem echtem rennfahrer kommt es halt auch im Alltag auf jede Sekunde an


----------



## Seeefe (9. September 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Einem echtem rennfahrer kommt es halt auch im Alltag auf jede Sekunde an



Wer steht nicht lieber am Anfang vor der Ampel auf der Landstraße?


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist entspannter, flüssiger und wesentlich unkomplizierter.(sofern man es kann) Wenn ich bei anderen mitfahre und dann sehe wie lange die brauchen um 2 Gänge zurück zu schalten um dann zu beschleunigen, dann bekomme ich immer dieses Gefühl: "NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIINNNNNNN AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH das macht man so nicht" Ich muss mich dann jedes mal zusammenreißen nichts zu sagen.


Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass sie sich verhalten wie jeder andere auch.
Wir reden hier vom ganz normalen Strassenverkehr.
Das ist keine Rennstrecke, es geht nicht um jedes Zehntel.
Und das mit entspannter und unkomplizierter ist ja wohl ein Witz?
Ich trete gemütlich auf die Kupplung, einmal hoch und einmal nach links unten, dann wieder einkuppeln und Gas geben.
Was soll an deinem Hacke, Spitze, eins, zwei, drei entspannter und unkomplizierter sein?

Und btw, in der Kurve einkuppeln?
Ich denke du kannst so toll fahren und hast so viel Ahnung davon?


----------



## Mosed (9. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 95% aller Autofahrer. Ich kenne kaum jemand der mit Zwischengas und Spitze-Hacke fährt. Sowas wird nämlich leider nicht in der Fahrschule gelernt, weil es die meisten schon total überfordert.



Beim Einkuppeln wieder Gas zu geben wird in der Fahrschule gelehrt.
Ich weiß ja nicht bei was für Leuten du mitfährst, aber ich kenne nur Leute, die während des Einkuppelns mit dem Gaspedal die Drehzahl anpassen. Jedenfalls gibts da keine Ruckler oder so.

Ich brauche kein extra Zwischengas, um geschmeidig hoch oder runterzuschalten. Wenn man das Auto kennt, weiß man halt wieviel Gas man beim Einkuppeln geben muss, damit die Drehzahl passt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Ausser du hast den Schleifpunkt deiner Kupplung falsch im muscle memory deines linken Beins abgespeichert.
Das Problem hab ich nämlich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht! Es gibt Fahrzeuge, wie den Mini Cooper S, die mit E10 sogar weniger verbauchen.



Wenn man den aber vernünftig auf E5 abstimmen würde, würde er nochmal etwas weniger brauchen.
Ethanol hat ein ganzes Stück weniger Energiegehalt als Benzin.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

Waren das nicht irgendwas bei 20% weniger, dafür meine ich 110 Oktan.


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ausser du hast den Schleifpunkt deiner Kupplung falsch im muscle memory deines linken Beins abgespeichert.
> Das Problem hab ich nämlich.



Haha, dass kenn ich. Ich würge jeden Firmenwagen 1-2 mal ab, bevor ich losfahre. Hab halt den Schleifpunkt vom Privatauto abgespeichert. Gibt immer ziemlich viele Lacher, wenn ich versuche, vom Parkplatz zu fahren.


----------



## Useful (9. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier vom ganz normalen Strassenverkehr.
> Das ist keine Rennstrecke, es geht nicht um jedes Zehntel.



Richtig, und da hat jeder so zu fahren wie es nach STVO vorgeschrieben ist (Absand, Geschwindigkeit usw).



Seabound schrieb:


> Haha, dass kenn ich. Ich würge jeden Firmenwagen 1-2 mal ab, bevor ich losfahre. Hab halt den Schleifpunkt vom Privatauto abgespeichert. Gibt immer ziemlich viele Lacher, wenn ich versuche, vom Parkplatz zu fahren.



Oh, das kenne ich von unseren Autos.
Ich finde bei Autos wo man den Schleifpunkt nicht so merkt, die würge ich dann öfter mal ab.
Wie unserern 80PS Golf oder 122 PS Passat. Hingegen passiert mir das mit meiner 60 PS Kiste nie weil man den Druckpunkt einfach so gut spürt, den kann man gar nicht abwürgen 

Und noch eine kleine Randinfo für die die es interessiert 
Der Erfinder es Ottomotors hat früher auch Ethanol benutzt um ihn zu betreiben. Auch in Jagdflugzeugen wurde das Zeug früher benutzt um hohe Leistungsfähigkeit zu erzielen. Nicht zuletzt ist es Umweltfreundlich. Also wäre das Tankstellennetz besser würde ich mir das ernsthaft überlegen.

Wie viel km fahrt ihr so im Jahr eigentlich?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass sie sich verhalten wie jeder andere auch.
> Wir reden hier vom ganz normalen Strassenverkehr.
> Das ist keine Rennstrecke, es geht nicht um jedes Zehntel.
> Und das mit entspannter und unkomplizierter ist ja wohl ein Witz?
> ...


Natürlich ist das wesentlich gemüdlicher. Da du anscheinend noch nie so gefahren bist kann ich gerne am Wochenende mal die GoPro vor den Tacho hängen und mal nen Video machen. Und das ganz ohne das man irgendwie flott unterwegs ist.

Und wenn du auf glatter Straße mit Heckantrieb ohne Zwischengas einkuppelst, dann ist das so wie Handbremse anziehen. Die Kiste kommt sofort. Auf trockener Straße kann man das auch, allerdings muss man da schon mit einem ordentlichen Lenkimpuls nachhelfen. Beim AWD oder FWD passiert logischer weise nichts.
Und ja, ich nutze die Kupplung zwischendurch auch mal ohne Zwischengas um diese Wirkung bewust einzusetzen. Das geht natürlich nur mit Motoren, die ein gewisses Schleppmoment haben.



Mosed schrieb:


> Beim Einkuppeln wieder Gas zu geben wird in der Fahrschule gelehrt.
> Ich weiß ja nicht bei was für Leuten du mitfährst, aber ich kenne nur  Leute, die während des Einkuppelns mit dem Gaspedal die Drehzahl  anpassen. Jedenfalls gibts da keine Ruckler oder so.
> 
> Ich brauche kein extra Zwischengas, um geschmeidig hoch oder  runterzuschalten. Wenn man das Auto kennt, weiß man halt wieviel Gas man  beim Einkuppeln geben muss, damit die Drehzahl passt.


Beim einkuppeln Gas geben ist Zwischengas. Ich rede immer noch nicht vom doppelten Kuppeln, was man für Getriebe ohne Sync braucht.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn du auf glatter Straße mit Heckantrieb ohne Zwischengas einkuppelst, dann ist das so wie Handbremse anziehen. Die Kiste kommt sofort. Auf trockener Straße kann man das auch, allerdings muss man da schon mit einem ordentlichen Lenkimpuls nachhelfen. Beim AWD oder FWD passiert logischer weise nichts.


Nur dürfte die Zahl derer die mit Heckantrieb unterwegs sind äußert gering sein.
Abgesehen vom 911 und dem aktuellen Smart/Twingo gibt es nichts mit dieser Antriebsform. Gut den Mitsubishi i, aber der wird hier nur als E Auto verkauft.


----------



## dsdenni (9. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das wesentlich gemüdlicher. Da du anscheinend noch nie so gefahren bist kann ich gerne am Wochenende mal die GoPro vor den Tacho hängen und mal nen Video machen. Und das ganz ohne das man irgendwie flott unterwegs ist.
> 
> Und wenn du auf glatter Straße mit Heckantrieb ohne Zwischengas einkuppelst, dann ist das so wie Handbremse anziehen. Die Kiste kommt sofort. Auf trockener Straße kann man das auch, allerdings muss man da schon mit einem ordentlichen Lenkimpuls nachhelfen. Beim AWD oder FWD passiert logischer weise nichts.
> Und ja, ich nutze die Kupplung zwischendurch auch mal ohne Zwischengas um diese Wirkung bewust einzusetzen. Das geht natürlich nur mit Motoren, die ein gewisses Schleppmoment haben.
> ...


Fahre immer ohne zwischengas und der 3er ist nicht weggeflogen beim einkuppeln als es Nass war und das sogar in ner Kurve


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur dürfte die Zahl derer die mit Heckantrieb unterwegs sind äußert gering sein.
> Abgesehen vom 911 und dem aktuellen Smart/Twingo gibt es nichts mit dieser Antriebsform. Gut den Mitsubishi i, aber der wird hier nur als E Auto verkauft.


BMW und Daimler bauen keine Autos mehr?



dsdenni schrieb:


> Fahre immer ohne zwischengas und der 3er ist  nicht weggeflogen beim einkuppeln als es Nass war und das sogar in ner  Kurve


Ich nehme mal an der Ding hat ESP. Mach das mal mit nem 190er oder e30. Dann guckst du da hin, wo du grade hergekommen bist.  Natürlich muss es dafür schon glatt sein. Einfacher Regen auf normaler Straße reicht da nicht. Schnee oder Eis ist da angesagt.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> BMW und Daimler bauen keine Autos mehr?


Zumindest keine mit Heckantrieb (mehr).


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Zumindest keine mit Heckantrieb (mehr).


Ich glaube er hat keine Ahnung was du meinst.

Zum Rest sag ich nichts mehr.
TheBadFrag lebt in seiner eigenen Welt, in der nur das richtig ist was er sagt.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. September 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso ihr was gegen Zwischengas habt, es schont doch nur und ist komfortabler. 
Ich schalte auch häufig mit Zwischengas runter, wenn ich z.B von der Landstraße in nen Ort rein fahre, einfach weil ich dann von 100 im 5ten in den 4ten oder gleich in den 3ten Schalte wenn ich 'sportlich' fahre, dann macht Zwischengas aufjedenfall sinn, wie nervig ist das denn bitteschön wenn ich von 2,5k rpm auf evtl 4-5k rpm gehe und jedes mal nen Ruck habe und die Kupplung damit nur belaste. 
In dem Punkt hat BadFrag schon recht, wenn ich gemütlich durch die Stadt tuckere dann brauche ich das vielleicht nicht, aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich halt einfach dran, dann ist es viel geschmeidiger.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Also ich schalte nicht vom sechsten in den vierten oder dritten wenn ich nen Ort reinfahre.
Je nach Ort bleibt der sechste oder dann halt der fünfte.
Ob ich da jetzt 1300 oder 1500 1/min habe, das macht dann auch nichts aus.


----------



## Captn (10. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Zumindest keine mit Heckantrieb (mehr).


Häh? Jetzt steh ich gerade selbst auf dem Schlauch. Mit was hantieren wir dann auf Arbeit?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. September 2015)

Oder doch mit Hinterradantrieb? 

Aber das ist in dem Zusammenhang doch Erbsenzählerei, oder?

Dürfte ja wohl jeder gewusst haben, dass der User oben mit Heckantrieb allgemein von Fahrzeugen gesprochen hat, bei denen die hinteren Räder angetrieben werden.
Egal ob der Motor nun vorne, mittig oder hinten sitzt.

PS: In Kurven wird nach Möglichkeit nicht geschaltet (Rennfahrer bekommen das beigebracht  ), lässt es sich nicht vermeiden, dann bestimmt nicht mehrere Gänge auf einmal und Zwischengas auf öffentlichen Straßen dürfte zu 90% reines Showgehabe sein.

So wie Spielereien mit dem Gas beim Ausparken vor der Eisdiele. :p

Reines Getue. Da fragt man sich echt, wie andere Leute ihre Boliden  mit um 150-200 PS auf der Straße halten können. 
Sind da natürlich enorme Lastwechselreaktionen, die nur wahre Profis beherrschen.

Dass man vor allem mit Hinterradantrieb auf schneebedeckter oder vereister Fahrbahn die Kupplung dann nicht ruckartig loslässt und gleichzeitig das Gaspedal nur digital benutzt, sollte klar sein.
Da kann das das Anpassen der Drehzahl mal Sinn machen, da stimme ich zu.
Oder die Fahrweise etwas den Straßenverhältnissen anpassen.
Man muß deshalb ja nicht gleich schleichen, aber gibt auch noch was zwischen Rallye-Weltmeister und Tante Erna.

Jetzt habe ich mich bestimmt wieder unbeliebt gemacht, aber ist mir egal.


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Zumindest keine mit Heckantrieb (mehr).



War sicher Heckmotor gemeint


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. September 2015)

Was dann ja auch Heckantrieb wäre 

Motor vorne, Antrieb hinten = Hinterradantrieb


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2015)

Könnte aber auch Allradantrieb sein...


----------



## Captn (10. September 2015)

Warum müsst ihr einen nur so verwirren ?


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Wie wäre es noch mit transaxle dazu?


----------



## moe (10. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Seit kurzem hat mein PUG 206 n Loch im Kühler. Besonders groß kanns nicht sein, da nur Wasser rausläuft, wenn er richtig heiß wird, oder es draußen heiß ist. Ich seh es nicht direkt, aber die Stelle, wo das Wasser austritt. 
Bevor ich mir nen anderen besorg und nen halben Tag in der Werkstatt steh: Gibt es gute Additive, die kleine Löcher im Kühler stopfen und dicht halten können?


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (10. September 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Seit kurzem hat mein PUG 206 n Loch im Kühler. Besonders groß kanns nicht sein, da nur Wasser rausläuft, wenn er richtig heiß wird, oder es draußen heiß ist. Ich seh es nicht direkt, aber die Stelle, wo das Wasser austritt.
> Bevor ich mir nen anderen besorg und nen halben Tag in der Werkstatt steh: Gibt es gute Additive, die kleine Löcher im Kühler stopfen und dicht halten können?



Bist du auch wirklich sicher das es der "Kühler" selbst ist? 
Vieleicht auch eine Dichtung defekt oder ein Schlauch porös!

Grüße EDDIE_2Fast


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Gibt es gute Additive, die kleine Löcher im Kühler stopfen und dicht halten können?


Das "Neuer-Kühler-Additiv". Ist bei deinem Peugeot Händer erhältlich! 

Wenn du da irgendwas reinkippst, dann stopft es nicht nur das Loch im Kühler, sondern setzt den ganzen Kühlkreislauf zu. Irgendwann hat die Heizung keine Leistung mehr, weil der Wärmetauscher zusitzt, das Thermostat klemmt, die Wasserpumpe wird undicht, weil der Wedi nicht mehr vom Kühlmittel geschmiert wird und dann ist die ganze große Reparatur fällig. Man spart gegenüber einem Kühlerwechsel ungefähr -500€ bis -3500€.


----------



## moe (10. September 2015)

@Eddie: Bin ich. Ungefähr da kommt das Wasser, von Motorseite aus gesehen, raus, und sabbert den ganzen Block voll, ist also gut zu sehen.

XXXXXXXXXX
   XXOXXXXXXX
   XXXXXXXXXX
   XXXXXXXXXX

Alles andere ist dicht. Wäre ein Schlauch undicht, würde ich auch mehr Flüssigkeit verlieren.


@BadFrag: Hmm, ich check mal, was ein neuer kostet. Vielleicht sind die ja gar nicht so teuer, wie gedacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2015)

Was soll an nem einfachen Wasserkühler schon teuer sein?  Selbst so ein riesen Kühler aus einem Daimler mit integriertem Getriebeöl und Servoöl Kühler kostet grade mal 300€. Ein einfacher kleiner Wasserkühler liegt bei 50-80€.

Und selbst wenn der ein wenig teurer ist, dann ist es immer noch besser als sich das ganze Kühlsystem mit irgendeinem Mittel zu zerstören. Dann lieber immer nur nachfüllen und so weiterfahren.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Ich bin ja sonst eher für reparieren statt tauschen, aber bei nem Kühler musst du halt tauschen.


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim einkuppeln Gas geben ist Zwischengas. Ich rede immer noch nicht vom doppelten Kuppeln, was man für Getriebe ohne Sync braucht.



Dann verstehe ich nicht, wie du auf die Idee kommst, dass das von wenigen genutzt wird. Ich sehe das als völlig normal an und so lernt man das auch. Ohne kann man weder sauber hoch noch runterschalten. Ich sehe zwar nicht wie die Leute genau schalten, aber rucken tuts bei den wenigsten.

Wenn du Zwischengas nennst werden die meisten denken du würdest vor dem Einkuppeln einen Gasstoß geben oder sowas - daher gibts da auch immer eine Diskussion.


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim einkuppeln Gas geben ist Zwischengas. Ich rede immer noch nicht vom doppelten Kuppeln, was man für Getriebe ohne Sync braucht.



Das schreib doch einfach, dass Du das so machst wie die meisten Autofahrer. Das ist nichts besonderes. "Dein" Zwischengas ist nicht das, was man allgemein hin unter Zwischengas versteht: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwischengas


----------



## >ExX< (10. September 2015)

Hallo Leute, habe mal ne kurze Frage.

Habe gestern von Reifendirekt 2 Dunlop Winter Response 2 bekommen, allerdings haben die an den Kanten (nennt man das Schulter?) nen paar Eindrücke. Von dem schlimmsten habe ich nen Bild.
Ist das schlimm oder dellt sich das wieder aus wenn erstmal Luft drauf ist?


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

Kannst du mal nen Foto von der anderen Seite machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das schreib doch einfach, dass Du das so machst wie die meisten Autofahrer. Das ist nichts besonderes. "Dein" Zwischengas ist nicht das, was man allgemein hin unter Zwischengas versteht: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwischengas


Und welchen Namen hat "mein" Zwischengas? 



>ExX< schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, habe mal ne kurze Frage.
> 
> Habe gestern von Reifendirekt 2 Dunlop Winter Response 2 bekommen,  allerdings haben die an den Kanten (nennt man das Schulter?) nen paar  Eindrücke. Von dem schlimmsten habe ich nen Bild.
> Ist das schlimm oder dellt sich das wieder aus wenn erstmal Luft drauf ist?


Im Normalfall sollte es rausgehen. Wenn der Reifen zu doll verbeult ist kann man den aber eventuell nicht mehr aufziehen. Es passiert schonmal das Reifenhändler die Reifen so falsch versenden das man keine Luft mehr drauf bekommt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2015)

Normal runterschalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2015)

Beim normal runterschalten gibt man aber keinen Gasstoß zur Drehzahlangleichung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. September 2015)

Egal was es ist, nicht Zwischengas.


----------



## >ExX< (10. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal nen Foto von der anderen Seite machen.


Mach ich morgen.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und welchen Namen hat "mein" Zwischengas?
> 
> 
> Im Normalfall sollte es rausgehen. Wenn der Reifen zu doll verbeult ist kann man den aber eventuell nicht mehr aufziehen. Es passiert schonmal das Reifenhändler die Reifen so falsch versenden das man keine Luft mehr drauf bekommt.



Ok, ich mache morgen nochmal nen Foto, die Flanke ist aber nicht ganz so stark betroffen.


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2015)

Ich bin nach meinem Urlaub auch wieder im Lande... unglaublich wie die Franzosen Autofahren, da wird weder auf Ampel noch auf Fussgänger geachtet. Da wird gefahren wie man lustig ist... genau so beim Einparken. Gegen den Nissan sind die Franzosen gleich 5 mal gefahren (zumindestens habe ich es 5 mal gesehen, keine Ahnung wie oft es wirklich war). Kein Wunder das die Autos da alle aussehen als wären sie beim destruction derby angetretten.


----------



## JaniZz (11. September 2015)

Proyecto uno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anbei sehr geiles Video wie ich finde 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=yDRGJFE9MVc


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (11. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Egal was es ist, nicht Zwischengas.



*Wiki sagt! *
Das Herunterschalten mit Zwischengas und das Heraufschalten mit Doppelkuppeln gilt als unumgänglich zwischen nicht-synchronisierten Gängen bei Getrieben. Der Grund dafür ist, dass derartige Getriebe im Gegensatz zu synchronisierten Getrieben nicht in der Lage sind, die höhere Drehzahl  des niedrigeren Ganges von selbst an die niedrigere Drehzahl des  darüber liegenden Ganges anzupassen. Der Fahrer muss die Drehzahl des  Getriebes durch einen Zwischengasstoß an den schnellerdrehenden  niedrigeren Gang anpassen. Umgekehrt muss er durch Doppelkuppeln die  Drehzahl des Getriebes an den langsamerdrehenden höheren Gang anpassen.

*EDDIE_2Fast*
Ich frag dich also was ist es den dann, wenn es kein Zwischengas ist?

Mal für alle um das Thema zum Ende zu bringen! 
Lt. Wiki ist Zwischengas heute nicht mehr Standard und ich behaupte mal das 90% der Autofahrer keine Ahnung haben was Zwischengas wirklich ist sowie es auch
nicht nutzen da kein Sinn. 
Es ruckelt nich weil das Getriebe Synchrin zu Motordrehzahl ist und das auch ohne Zwischengas! 

*Wiki sagt! https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwischengas
*Zwischengas bei modernen Getrieben

 Die Gänge in den Getrieben heutiger Autos sind durch Synchronringe vollständig synchronisiert (Synchrongetriebe),  wodurch das Zwischengas massiv an Bedeutung verloren hat. Während das  Zwischengas bei Autos ohne Synchrongetriebe noch unerlässlich war, wird  es heute im normalen Straßenverkehr fast gar nicht mehr eingesetzt und  ist auch nicht mehr Teil der Fahrausbildung.

Wer also mit Zwischengas fährt kann seine Kupplung etwas schonen, wirklich Sinn macht es aber nur noch bei "alten" Autos.
In Punkto Sprit sparen macht Zwischengas weiterhin Sinn auch bei modernen Autos. 

Grüße EDDIE_2Fast


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sind aber Ausnahmen. 98% aller Autos braucht mehr.



Blödsinn... der Mehrverbrauch liegt selbst bei alten Autos in der Messtolleranz. Es sind nämlich gar keine 5% mehr Ethanol enthalten...


----------



## Useful (11. September 2015)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, habe mal ne kurze Frage.
> 
> Habe gestern von Reifendirekt 2 Dunlop Winter Response 2 bekommen, allerdings haben die an den Kanten (nennt man das Schulter?) nen paar Eindrücke. Von dem schlimmsten habe ich nen Bild.
> Ist das schlimm oder dellt sich das wieder aus wenn erstmal Luft drauf ist?




Hi,
genau diese Reifen wollte ich mir da auch bestellen, kannst du schreiben wenn du sie drauf hast wie sie so sind? 7




Riverna schrieb:


> Blödsinn... der Mehrverbrauch liegt selbst bei alten Autos in der Messtolleranz. Es sind nämlich gar keine 5% mehr Ethanol enthalten...



Ich habe sogar schon von Gerüchten gehört wo beides in einem und denselben Tank an der Tankstelle ist.
Die Konzerne wollen da irgendwie ihre Quote von 6,5% oder sowas halten.
Es heißt ja auch "KANN bis zu xx% mehr..."


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. September 2015)

Ich war mit nem Kumpel ein Auto kaufen, er hat sich ein e66 750i gegönnt, echt gemütlich das Teil


----------



## tsd560ti (11. September 2015)

Was verbraucht der denn so grob? Entspannt sind die älteren Oberklasselimousinen aber wirklich, was ich bei der S Klasse auch nicht anders erwartet hätte 


Als Ersatz für den Passat ist es jetzt übrigens ein Hyundai i30cw 1,6CRDI als Jahreswagen geworden. Die Fensterkurbeln hinten sind schon recht befremdlich, aber hauptsache Sitzheizung und Bluetoothradio.
Durchschnittsverbrauch von der einen auf die andere Seite Köllns um halb 6 laut BC: 4,6Liter


----------



## Captn (11. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich war mit nem Kumpel ein Auto kaufen, er hat sich ein e66 750i gegönnt, echt gemütlich das Teil


Warum hat er sich denn den hässlichsten 7er von allen geholt? 
Wobei der von innen echt schön ist .


----------



## moe (11. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll an nem einfachen Wasserkühler schon teuer sein?



Hab noch nie nen neuen gebraucht, von daher keine Ahnung. N Neuer kostet mit allem 42 Öre, das geht schon klar.



EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> In Punkto Sprit sparen macht Zwischengas weiterhin Sinn auch bei modernen Autos.




Wie denn das?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. September 2015)

Keine Ahnung er hat den ja erst seit gestern. Ist halt ein 4,8l V8. im BC stand 13 Liter, mehr und weniger sind je nach Gaspedalstellung sicher drin. 

So häslich finde ich den gar nicht, ist ja Facelift. Der E65 ist deutlich häslicher und klobiger.


----------



## Captn (11. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> So häslich finde ich den gar nicht, ist ja Facelift. Der E65 ist deutlich häslicher und klobiger.



Das stimmt allerdings .

Geschmackssache halt .

Aber das der so viel nimmt, ist schon lustig. Unser E38 war mit 9L noch ganz gut dabei. Aber da müsste der Motor auch weniger Leistung erbracht haben.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (11. September 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Wie denn das?



Ich meine gehört zu haben, das man durch Zwischengas Sprit sparen kann, da der Motor weniger Last beim Einkuppeln hat und somit weniger verbraucht. 
Ob das jetzt aber wirklich etwas an der Tanke bringt, das kann ich mit Sicherheits leider nicht sagen.

Jedoch ist mir eine Folge einer TV-Autosendung im Kopf die behauptet hat (bei einen Test) das die Karre die Sie testen (Automatik) mit Zwischengas fährt und so Sprit spart. 

Grüße EDDIE


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. September 2015)

Naja ich sag ja verbrauch je nach Gasfuß.  E38 ist auch schön, aber nicht so luxuriös im vergleich


----------



## Captn (11. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja ich sag ja verbrauch je nach Gasfuß.  E38 ist auch schön, aber nicht so luxuriös im vergleich


Ach, nen Kassettenlaufwerk ist doch noch topaktuell .


----------



## moe (11. September 2015)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ich meine gehört zu haben, das man durch Zwischengas Sprit sparen kann, da der Motor weniger Last beim Einkuppeln hat und somit weniger verbraucht.
> Ob das jetzt aber wirklich etwas an der Tanke bringt, das kann ich mit Sicherheits leider nicht sagen.
> 
> Jedoch ist mir eine Folge einer TV-Autosendung im Kopf die behauptet hat (bei einen Test) das die Karre die Sie testen (Automatik) mit Zwischengas fährt und so Sprit spart.
> ...



Das ist mir nu aber echt neu. Im Gegensatz zu "normaler", in der Fahrschule gelernter, Fahrweise braucht man mit Zwischengas sicher mehr Sprit, als ohne. Man gibt ja bei jedem Runterschalten zusätzlich einen Gasstoß. Meine moppeds brauchen so auf jeden Fall mehr Sprit, als ohne.


----------



## Mosed (11. September 2015)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Jedoch ist mir eine Folge einer TV-Autosendung im Kopf die behauptet hat (bei einen Test) das die Karre die Sie testen (Automatik) mit Zwischengas fährt und so Sprit spart.



Mit Zwischengas - das was ein Fachmann darunter klassisch versteht  - kann eine Automatik (DKG/DSG oder Wandlerautomat) gar nicht fahren, die diese ohne Kraftschlussverlust den nächsten Gang einlegt.
Höchstens automatisierte Schaltgetriebe (wie im alten Smart) könnten das theoretisch machen. Habe ich aber noch nie gehört.

Sicherlich wird die Motordrehzahl passend für den Gang angepasst - aber das ist ja ganz normales runterschalten. Für die meisten.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2015)

E38 sind echt auch schicke 7er, das Design von denen ist imho zeitlos.


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2015)

Hmmm, grad gelesen, auf dem Sachsenring ist der neue Honda Civic Type R GT deutlich langsamer als Megane und Seat Leon. Hätte ich ehrlich nicht gedacht um ist auch bissel enttäuschend, wie ich finde. 

Weil wirs davon hatten. Turbo und 11,9 Liter im Durchschnitt auf 100 KM.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Mit Zwischengas - das was ein Fachmann darunter klassisch versteht  - kann eine Automatik (DKG/DSG oder Wandlerautomat) gar nicht fahren, die diese ohne Kraftschlussverlust den nächsten Gang einlegt.
> Höchstens automatisierte Schaltgetriebe (wie im alten Smart) könnten das theoretisch machen. Habe ich aber noch nie gehört.


Natürlich ist das möglich und moderne Getriebe machen das fast alle. Das ist kein Märchen oder eine Vermutung, sondern fakt. Fahr mit einem Diagnosegerät und du kannst den automatischen Gasstoß sogar sichtbar machen. Ein DKG kann beide Kupplungen auf machen und eine Wandlerautomatik kann auch neutral schalten indem keine Bremse mit Druck beaufschlagt wird. Es wird natürlich nur bei Rückschaltungen im Schub das automatische Zwischengas genutzt.
...übrigens nutzt das halbautomatische Smart Getriebe auch Zwischengas.  Soweit ich das richtig auf dem Schirm habe aber nur beim 451 und 453.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wenn du weiterliest, stößt du darauf, wie Zwischengas funktioniert:
> 
> 
> Kupplungspedal durchtreten
> ...


Zwischengas ohne doppelt kuppeln ist trotzdem Zwischengas.
Aber wenn du damit besser leben kannst nennen wir es ab jetzt Magic-Gas.


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2015)

]Geile Schei§e, Mann! Wir sind umgezogen und ich bin grad noch im neuen Büro. Hab die Karre ab jetzt direkt vorm Fenster stehen (das rechte Auto) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Useful (11. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Warum hat er sich denn den hässlichsten 7er von allen geholt?
> Wobei der von innen echt schön ist .



Der E66 Facelift geht ja noch,
manchmal kommt mir morgens auch ein E65 entgegen, da dachte ich beim ersten mal "boa ist der hässlich"  
Wusste gar nicht dass es den überhaupt gibt. Und letztens habe ich auch einen auf nem Parkplatz gesehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> ]Geile Schei§e, Mann! Wir sind umgezogen und ich bin grad noch im neuen Büro. Hab die Karre ab jetzt direkt vorm Fenster stehen (das rechte Auto)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei son nem Arbeitsplatz kommt man doch gar nicht zum Arbeiten lol, ich würde ständig rausgucken, vor allem wenn irgendwer vorbeiläuft oder so.


----------



## Seabound (11. September 2015)

Hmm. Fenster gibts überall. Vielleicht solltest du in ner Kohlengrube anheuern?


----------



## tsd560ti (11. September 2015)

Wäre auch blöd, da müsste er seinen Wagen (die Lore) ja auch regelmäßig benutzen


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar schon von Gerüchten gehört wo beides in einem und denselben Tank an der Tankstelle ist.
> Die Konzerne wollen da irgendwie ihre Quote von 6,5% oder sowas halten.
> Es heißt ja auch "KANN bis zu xx% mehr..."



Ob das bei allen Tankstellen ist weiß ich nicht, jedoch hat mir einer meiner besten Freunde erzählt (damals Mitarbeiter bei Aral) das der Tanklaster eigentlich ständig in E5 und E10 das selbe gefüllt hat und er auch nie explizit für E10 unterzeichnen musste. Bei E5, Aral Ultimate 102 und Diesel musste er jeweils die Liter absegnen. Kann bei anderen Tankstellen gleich sein, kann aber auch anders sein. Ich habe definitiv beim 100NX keinen Unterschied beim Verbrauch gemerkt und das Ding war immerhin sehr alt. 

PS: Eine Freundin hat sich letzte Woche einen Nissan 200SX S13 als Sommerauto gekauft.  Damit haben wir nun einen Nissan Skyline R33, Toyota MR2 Turbo, Subaru Impreza WRX, 2x Nissan 200SX S13, Nissan 100NX GTi, Mazda MX3 V6 und zwei Ford Probs in der Halle stehen.


----------



## Mosed (12. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das möglich und moderne Getriebe machen das fast alle. Das ist kein Märchen oder eine Vermutung, sondern fakt. Fahr mit einem Diagnosegerät und du kannst den automatischen Gasstoß sogar sichtbar machen. Ein DKG kann beide Kupplungen auf machen und eine Wandlerautomatik kann auch neutral schalten indem keine Bremse mit Druck beaufschlagt wird. Es wird natürlich nur bei Rückschaltungen im Schub das automatische Zwischengas genutzt.
> ...übrigens nutzt das halbautomatische Smart Getriebe auch Zwischengas.  Soweit ich das richtig auf dem Schirm habe aber nur beim 451 und 453.


Es wäre halt hilfreich, wenn du technische Sachverhalte mal sauber darstellt und nicht so "stümperhaft". Das was du meinst mag passieren - fällt aber wohl eher unter Drehzahlanpassung und ist kein Zwischengas. Oder kannst du eine seriöse Quelle nennen, bei der das so benannt wird? Ist es nicht auch eher so, dass hier während des Kupplungsschleifens bzw. Umstellung auf einer andere Bremse das Motordrehmoment erhöht wird zur Drehzahlerhöhung? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier für eine messbare Zeit tatsächlich der Leerlauf eingelegt und dann Gas gegeben wird. Das würde man ja auch spüren beim fahren. Also wenn ich per Hand meiner Wandlerautomatik im Schub sage sie soll runterschalten gibt es keine Zugkraftunterbrechung. Klar erhöht sich die Drehzahl, aber die Motorbremse wird abrupt stärker und es gibt keine "Schaltpause". (E91 - 2006)

Unter Gasstoß verstehe zumindest ich eine deutliche Drehzahlerhöhung und auch wieder Abfall. Also so als wenn man im Leerlauf einmal ins Gas tritt. Das Motordrehmoment anzuheben, um die Drehzahl passend zum Gang zu erhöhen ist für mich kein Gasstoß, sondern eine Drehzahlanpassung. Mir fällt grad nicht ein passendes Wort ein, aber unter Gasstoß verstehe ich das, was manche an der Ampel machen. Drehzahl hoch und wieder runter. 



> Zwischengas ohne doppelt kuppeln ist trotzdem Zwischengas.
> Aber wenn du damit besser leben kannst nennen wir es ab jetzt Magic-Gas.



Beim Einkuppeln Gas zu geben würde ich Drehzahlanpassung oder ähnlich nennen. Aber Zwischengas ist es es wohl kaum, wenn du beim Einkuppeln Gas gibst. Wie der Name schon sagt passiert Zwischengas zwischen zwei anderen Vorgängen. Du gibtst aber beim Einkuppeln Gas. Also gleichzeitig...



Ich denke das Hauptproblem bei unserer Diskussion hier ist das Vokabular. Die Begriffe, die du benutzt, verstehen ich (und auch einige andere hier, wie sich zeigt) anders als du. Daher gibts da Mißverständnisse. 

Ich behaupte aber weiterhin, dass dein Zwischengas (Drehzahlanpassung  )beim Handschalter eine Technik ist, die die meisten nutzen. Ich habe zumindest noch keine andere Fahrtechnik gesehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. September 2015)

Zwischengas ist ja nicht nur Gas geben, sondern Gas geben in Verbindung mit Leerlauf.
Beim einkuppeln Gas geben ist lediglich Drehzahlanpassung.

Kann gut sein, dass du das meinst, aber als Mechaniker sowas als Zwischengas zu bezeichnen ist komisch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Es wäre halt hilfreich, wenn du technische Sachverhalte mal sauber darstellt und nicht so "stümperhaft". Das was du meinst mag passieren - fällt aber wohl eher unter Drehzahlanpassung und ist kein Zwischengas. Oder kannst du eine seriöse Quelle nennen, bei der das so benannt wird? Ist es nicht auch eher so, dass hier während des Kupplungsschleifens bzw. Umstellung auf einer andere Bremse das Motordrehmoment erhöht wird zur Drehzahlerhöhung? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier für eine messbare Zeit tatsächlich der Leerlauf eingelegt und dann Gas gegeben wird. Das würde man ja auch spüren beim fahren. Also wenn ich per Hand meiner Wandlerautomatik im Schub sage sie soll runterschalten gibt es keine Zugkraftunterbrechung. Klar erhöht sich die Drehzahl, aber die Motorbremse wird abrupt stärker und es gibt keine "Schaltpause". (E91 - 2006)
> 
> Unter Gasstoß verstehe zumindest ich eine deutliche Drehzahlerhöhung und auch wieder Abfall. Also so als wenn man im Leerlauf einmal ins Gas tritt. Das Motordrehmoment anzuheben, um die Drehzahl passend zum Gang zu erhöhen ist für mich kein Gasstoß, sondern eine Drehzahlanpassung. Mir fällt grad nicht ein passendes Wort ein, aber unter Gasstoß verstehe ich das, was manche an der Ampel machen. Drehzahl hoch und wieder runter.
> 
> ...


Dann halt nochmal ganz genau.
Ja, ich spreche von Drehzahlanpassung durch das Motorsteuergerät. Diese wird nicht immer verwendet, sondern selektiv nach Fahrsituation und Umgebungsparametern. Bei langsamer Fahrweise, ECO aktivert, Komfort Fahrprogramm gewählt, Motor total kalt, ... wird die Drehzahlanpassung nicht vorgenommen. z.B. beim Daimler DKG im W176 werden im manuellen Schaltprogramm beim Runterschalten mit großem Drehzahlsprung beide Kupplungen geöffnet, der Antriebsstrang getrennt, ein Gang vorselektiert und dabei die Motordrehzahl angepasst. Man merkt es auch deutlich das er den Motor für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde vom Antriebstrang trennt. Bei Schaltvorgängen mit nur kleinen Drehzahlsprüngen wird es nicht verwendet.

Ebenso beim Wandlerautomaten im z.B. w172. Dort wird auch die Drehzahl des Motor beim Runterschalten angepasst indem die nächste Bremse erst angesteuert wird, nachdem der Motor genug Drehzahl bekommen hat. Es ist nicht nur hörbar, sondern auch auf der Diagnose zu sehen das der Motor Gas gibt.

Viele werden das sicherlich nie mitbekommen das ihr Auto sowas kann, weil sie einfach nicht flott genug fahren. "Ottonormal flott fahren" reicht da nicht aus. Man muss dem Auto schon ganz gut einheizen, damit er von alleine erkennt das man gerne das sportliche Schaltprogramm hätte oder man muss manuell fahren.


"Richtiges" Zwischengas mit doppelt kuppeln wäre beim Wandlerautomaten erstens ja technisch nicht möglich, weil ja immer alle drehenden Teile des Getriebes verbunden sind. Außerdem kann der Drehmonentwandler nicht auskuppeln. Man könnte zwar die Küb freischalten, was aber noch lange nicht die hydraulische Verbindung trennt. Und Wandler mit verstellbarer Turbinengeometrie sind mir noch nicht unter gekommen.

Ebenso beim DKG. "Richtiges" Zwischengas wäre theoretisch zwar möglich aber total unsinnig, weil der große Vorteil eines DKG ja die Tatsache ist, das ein Gang vor dem Schließen der zugehörigen Kupplung schon eingelegt werden kann. Würde ein DKG "richtiges" Zwischengas benutzen, wäre der Vorteil der schnellen Schaltvorgänge wieder hinüber.

Automatisierte Schaltgetriebe nutzen ebenfalls nur eine Drehzahlanpassung bei geöffneter Kupplung. Technisch wäre es auch hier möglich "richtiges" Zwischengas zu nutzen aber ebenfall unsinnig, weil jedes automatisierte Getriebe eh schon synchronisiert ist.




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass du das meinst, aber als Mechaniker sowas als Zwischengas zu bezeichnen ist komisch.


Das bezeichne nicht nur ich so, sondern auch eine Menge anderer Leute, die mit Autos zu tun haben. Es ist einfach der gebräuchlichste Begriff und jeder weis sofort was gemeint ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. September 2015)

Joys of pootling along in the car (From Herald Scotland)

Ohne Worte, und sowas kommt in die Zeitung


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Runterschalt-impressionen von einer kleinen Fahrt. Von normalem rumgetucker in der Stadt/Landstraße über sportliche Fahrweise und Autobahn ist alles dabei.
Ich glaube nicht das besonders viele Leute so fahren. Die Leute mit einer solchen Fahrweise, die ich kenne, haben alle irgendwas mit Motorsport am Hut. Sonst macht es keiner.

Die Drehzahlangleichung wurde voll-biologisch nach dem ermessen meines Gehirns ausgeführt. Außerdem wurde die Kupplung pro Gang nur 1 mal getrennt und geschlossen. Zwischen jedem Gangwechsel ist die Kupplung 1 Mal vollkommen eingekuppelt gewesen.

...ja die Pedale sind sehr deutlich zu hören, weil die GoPro auf dem Mantelrohrmodul befestigt war.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bgn46Xx9VlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mosed (12. September 2015)

@TheBadFrag: Danke. So klingt das ganze viel nachvollziehbarer.  

Heißt, dass diese Drehzahlanpassung mit Kraftschlusstrennung im ms-Bereich (da du schreibst "Bruchteil einer Sekunde") beim Runterschalten nur bei sehr sportlicher Fahrweise bzw. manueller Betätigung erfolgt?
Bei moderater Fahrweise wird dann einfach mit Kraftschluss die Drehzahl angepasst? --> ich vermute mal, dass auch hier über das Motorsteuergerät die Drehzahl auch über den Motor angepasst wird, um das nicht komplett über die Kupplung/Wandler/Getriebe zu regeln aus Komfort- und Bauteilschutzgründen.

EDIT: Video hab ich noch nicht geschaut. Haben da zeitgleich geschrieben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2015)

Das ist Korrekt. Wenn man nur rumbummelt, dann wird keinerlei Drehzahlanpassung durchgeführt. Dann schalten die Getriebe wie früher komplett ohne Gas Eingriff.
Die Trennung ist nur sehr kurz, ich schätze es auf 100-300ms. Genau wissen wird es nur der Programmierer der Software. Über das Diagnosegerät kann man es nicht auslesen.


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Heute habe ich mal den Subi bissi gepflegt. Eigentlich müsste ich den Hobel mal richtig polieren... aber ich werd ihn wohl einfach Anfang nächste Saison zum Kumpel stellen, der ist Beulendoktor und Autoaufbereiter


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2015)

Endlich! 

Die Förderung von E-Autos soll kommen. 

Grad bei N-TV gesehen.

Verkehrsminister Alexander Dobrindt hat vor, eigene  Nummernschilder für die Fahrzeuge einführen. 

Mit dem neuen Kennzeichen können Fahrer von Elektroautos laut Aussage von Dobrindt zufolge gratis parken und Busspuren benutzen dürfen. Auch fällt die KFZ-Steuer weg.   Zudem soll ein flächendeckendes Netz von Schnellladesäulen an den Autobahnraststätten in der Planung sein.

Geile Schei§e sag ich da. Willkommen in der Zukunft 

Was nun noch fehlt, ist dass die BRD E-Autokäufe in großem Umfang aus der KFZ-Steuer subventioniert. Kommt aber bestimmt auch noch!


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2015)

Super, E Autos dürfen Busspuren benutzen, herzlich willkommen Zwei Klassen Gesellschaft.


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2015)

Und gratis parken und keine KFZ-Steuer


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Das mit der KFZ Steuer kann ich schon nachvollziehen, wobei ich es dann gegenüber den LPG Fahrern ungerecht finde.  Vorallem soll doch von der KFZ Steuer die Fahrbahnen z.B. repariert werden, fahren Elektroautos nicht auf der Straße sondern schweben über diese hinweg? Alles irgendwie ziemlich komisch und unfair verteilt.


----------



## keinnick (13. September 2015)

Das ist im Prinzip nichts neues und wurde schon vor einer Weile beschlossen. 

Davon abgesehen, sind diese "Sonderregelungen" nicht garantiert und werden sich später sicherlich von Stadt zu Stadt unterscheiden: 

Das Elektromobilitätsgesetz - kurz EmoG - regelt nun, dass es möglich ist,

- für Elektrofahrzeuge besondere Parkplätze an Ladestationen im öffentlichen Raum zu reservieren,
- Parkgebühren für diese Fahrzeuge zu reduzieren oder zu erlassen und
- Elektrofahrzeuge von bestimmten Zufahrtsbeschränkungen auszunehmen, die zum Beispiel aus Gründen des Schutzes vor Lärm und Abgasen angeordnet werden. 

Quelle: https://www.bundesregierung.de/Cont...tromobilitaetsgesetz-bundesrat-beschluss.html


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2015)

Das Bundeskabinett hatte ja schon vor rund nem Jahr beschlossen, dass Kommunen für Elektroautos Busspuren öffnen oder ihnen kostenlose Parkplätze anbieten können. Damals wurde auch beschlossen, Elektroautos über eine Kennzeichnung auf dem Kfz-Kennzeichen für jeden erkennbar zu machen.

Ist noch nicht soviel passiert. Und ich hoffe mal, dass das Thema nicht nur wegen der IAA hochgekocht wird. 

Für mich alles ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Hoffentlich kommt das so, aber als einheitliche, bundesweite Regelung.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. September 2015)

Da hat sich jemand richtig mühe gemacht um das auf die Beine zu kriegen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oj3cvjQHVmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Hab den schon einige mal auf Treffen hier gesehen, die Qualität des Umbaus ist auch sehr sehr gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2015)

Noch wesendlich hässlicher ging nicht, oder?  Diese Felgen.


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Tuning ist immer Geschmackssache... da gibt es selten hässlich oder schön sondern nur persönliches Empfinden. Genau so könnte man sagen dein Audi ist an Langweiligkeit kaum zu überbieten, trotzdem wirst du deine Gründe haben wieso du ihn besitzt. Von daher muss man einfach mehr Tolleranz gegenüber anderen hervorbringen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2015)

Darf man es nicht sagen wenn es einem nicht gefällt?  Ausschließlich Lob wird geduldet?


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Es geht darum wie man es sagt...


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2015)

Vor allem mit welcher Rechtschreibung.

Ich persönlich mag die ganzen Golf 1+2  bzw. alle Golf Tuning Sachen ja nicht so, aber ist schon ne Leistung das so hinzubekommen.


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Darf man es nicht sagen wenn es einem nicht gefällt?  Ausschließlich Lob wird geduldet?



Natürlich darf man das, aber es ist eben  auch eine Frage wie man es formuliert...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Vor allem mit welcher Rechtschreibung.


Das ist sehr wichtig!  Darfst gerne jeden Fehler behalten. Ich mache die gleichen Fehler sogar immer wieder, weil es mich genau so viel -> .    interessiert.


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2015)

Ansich nicht schlecht das Auto, wäre mir nur viel zu tief.
Ich hoffe mal, er hat gleich auf Allrad umgebaut.
Aber bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten wie gesagt ein gutes Auto.


----------



## Verminaard (13. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das mit der KFZ Steuer kann ich schon nachvollziehen, wobei ich es dann gegenüber den LPG Fahrern ungerecht finde.  Vorallem soll doch von der KFZ Steuer die Fahrbahnen z.B. repariert werden, fahren Elektroautos nicht auf der Straße sondern schweben über diese hinweg? Alles irgendwie ziemlich komisch und unfair verteilt.



Wie wird denn dei KFZ Steuer berechnet?

Muesste man ein komplett neues Konzept ausarbeiten.
So ist es doch ganz einfach noch etwas als was Tolles zu verkaufen.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. September 2015)

Nach Fahrzeuggewicht, ähnlich der LKW-Steuer könnte man das abrechnen, käme dann ganz gut mit dem Straßenverschleiß als Grundlage/Zweck hin.


----------



## Mosed (13. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Super, E Autos dürfen Busspuren benutzen, herzlich willkommen Zwei Klassen Gesellschaft.



Vor allem behindern die dann die Busse an Ampeln. Die Busse sollen ja eigentlich flott vorankommen. Oder bekommen E-Auto-Fahrer dann eine Schulung für die Ampeln der Busspuren, damit sie wissen, wann sie fahren dürfen? Und was ist wenn ein Bus an einer Haltestelle anhält? Die E-Autos fangen dann Spur-Hopping an oder wie? Auch sehr produktiv.
Anreize an sich sind ja ok, nur sowas absolut sinnloses und kontraproduktives wie Bus-Spuren nutzen...


----------



## Useful (13. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Endlich!
> 
> Die Förderung von E-Autos soll kommen.
> 
> ...



Wow, das hört sich gut an 

Bin ja schon gespannt auf den nächsten Citigo der ja als E-Auto kommen soll.
Sollte das alles passen (und wenn ich ne gute Ausbildung bekomme) löse ich meinen aktuellen Citigo gegen den ab 

Den E-UP gibts ja teilweise schon mit wenig gelaufenen km für 18-20k€. Auch der E-Golf ist jetzt mit der Ausstattung mMn nicht sooo teuer. Oder der Nissan Leaf, gibts teilweise auch sehr günstig mit Batterie.

Die Regierung wollte doch bis 2020 eine Mio. E-Autos auf den Straßen haben.

@ Riverna
Danke für die Info


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie wird denn dei KFZ Steuer berechnet?



Es kommt nicht drauf an wie sie berechnet wird, sondern für was man sie eigentlich bezahlt. 



Useful schrieb:


> @ Riverna
> Danke für die Info



Ich weiß zwar gerade nicht um was es geht, aber ich sag mal bitte. 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute den Almera nur kurz Aussagen, Scheiben putze und fertig... aber daraus wurde nicht viel.


----------



## Verminaard (13. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht drauf an wie sie berechnet wird, sondern für was man sie eigentlich bezahlt.


Fuer die Pensionskasse.

Was soll der Bloedsinn?

Klar koennten wir hier darueber reden was toll ist und was nicht und was schoen waere.
Fakt ist das die Kfz Steuer aktuell u.a. Ueber den Hubraum berechnet wird und reine e-autos wieviel zahlen muessen?

Ich hatte doch geschrieben das das System reformiert werden Muesste.


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2015)

Ist doch gut, dass E-Autos dann nix zahlen müssen.


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Die KfZ-Steuer bezahlen wir zur Instanthaltung der Straßen... fahren E-Autos auf unseren Straßen? Die KfZ-Steuer wird über den CO² Ausstoß (seit 2012), davor über den Hubraum. So ein E-Fahrzeug hat natürlich keinen CO² Ausstoß, Gegenfrage wieviel Co² Ausstoß hat ein LPG Fahrzeug? ~ 15% weniger als Benziner (bei gleichem Verbrauch) und trotzdem wird zumindestens bei LPG Fahrzeugen vor 2012 die gleiche Steuer fällig. Ist im Grunde auch egal... das E-Autos gar keine Steuer bezahlen ist Betrug an allen anderen Fahrzeugbesitzern.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, dass E-Autos dann nix zahlen müssen.



Hast du für diese Aussage auch eine Begründung oder willst du mal wieder nur sinnlos provozieren?


----------



## Verminaard (13. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die KfZ-Steuer bezahlen wir zur Instanthaltung der Straßen... fahren E-Autos auf unseren Straßen?


Genau, deswegen sind unsere Straßen genauso wie sie sind.
Es gibt keine Zweckgebundene Steuer. Es fliesst alles in einen Topf. Von den ganzen Steuern die durch KFZ erhoben werden landen genau wieviel in den Straßenbau und Infrastruktur fuer Verkehr?
Kfz-Steuer: Bis heute kein Cent der Einnahmen für den Straßenbau - autozeitung.de



Riverna schrieb:


> ...bezahlen ist Betrug an allen anderen Fahrzeugbesitzern.





Riverna schrieb:


> Das mit der KFZ Steuer kann ich schon  nachvollziehen, wobei ich es dann gegenüber den LPG Fahrern ungerecht  finde.



Was jetzt genau, entscheide dich.


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Solange es nicht gerecht abgerechnet wird ist es Betrug, steht doch ganz deutlich da. Warum soll ich mich also entscheiden? 
Sie fahren auf der Straße also sollen sie Steuer bezahlen, sie haben zwar keinen CO² Ausstoß und müssten es laut aktueller Richtlinie nicht tun (darum versteh ich es). 

Ist doch eigentlich recht einfach zu verstehen... das Geld soll offziell dafür genutzt werden, alles andere interessiert mich nicht. Scheinbar willst du meinen Standpunkt (mal wieder) nicht verstehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. September 2015)

Wobei kein CO² Ausstoß auch Quatsch ist, man verlegt ihn halt zum Braunkohlekraftwerk und freut sich wie sauber man unterwegs ist.


----------



## Verminaard (13. September 2015)

Da steht gar nichts deutlich da. Erst findest du das nur lpg Fahrzeuge benachteiligt werden, spaeter werden alle benachteiligt.
Ich kann nichts dafuer das deine Meinung sprunghaft ist.
Efahrzeuge zahlen aktuell sogar Steuer, nachlesen, wusst ich auch nicht.

Das Kfz steuern fuer Kfz bezogene Sachen verwendet werden sollten waere schoen, leider ist das deutsche Steuersystem ist anders.
Wir sind nicht bei wuensch dir was. Mir gefaellt es genau so wenig.

Hoer auf mir was zu unterstellen, ueberhaupt mit dem Zusatz: mal wieder.
Ich kann nix dafuer das du so missverstaendliche Sachen schreibst.


----------



## Riverna (13. September 2015)

Ich finde zwar nicht das es missverständlich geschrieben war, aber falls das so gewesen sein sollte tut es mir leid. Eine meiner Meinung nach genauere Erklärung zu meinem Standpunkt gibt es in #48497 und #48495


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wobei kein CO² Ausstoß auch Quatsch ist, man verlegt ihn halt zum Braunkohlekraftwerk und freut sich wie sauber man unterwegs ist.


Im Prinzip richtig, aber Benzin bezahlst du ja auch nicht das CO² mit, was für die Erzeugung verbraucht wurde.


----------



## Kusanar (14. September 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Vor allem behindern die dann die Busse an Ampeln. Die Busse sollen ja eigentlich flott vorankommen. Oder bekommen E-Auto-Fahrer dann eine Schulung für die Ampeln der Busspuren, damit sie wissen, wann sie fahren dürfen? Und was ist wenn ein Bus an einer Haltestelle anhält? Die E-Autos fangen dann Spur-Hopping an oder wie? Auch sehr produktiv.
> Anreize an sich sind ja ok, nur sowas absolut sinnloses und kontraproduktives wie Bus-Spuren nutzen...



Genau deswegen haben sie in Norwegen diese Busspurprivilegien (und andere) wieder fallen lassen. Und auch aus dem Grund, weil sich meistens nur Reiche die E-Autos überhaupt leisten können


----------



## turbosnake (14. September 2015)

Also sind 10.000€ nur was für reiche?


----------



## Ruptet (14. September 2015)

Welches E-Auto gibts denn um 10.000€?


----------



## Riverna (14. September 2015)

Zumindestens auf dem Gebrauchtwagen-Markt gibt es schon einige. Unter anderem den Renault Twizzy, Peugeot iOn, Citroen C-Zero. Als Neuwagen bekommt man für unter 10.000Euro wohl nur den Twizzy für den Preis. Wobei der Twizzy nun für mich auch nicht ein richtiges Auto ist, eher ein Mischung aus Auto und Motorrad/Roller.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wobei kein CO² Ausstoß auch Quatsch ist, man verlegt ihn halt zum Braunkohlekraftwerk und freut sich wie sauber man unterwegs ist.



Da man sowas leider viel zu oft hören muss: Der Vorteil von Elektroautos liegt natürlich nicht darin, dass man scheinbar komplett ohne CO2-Ausstoß rumfährt, sondern in dem um Welten besseren Wirkungsgrad. So ein Elektromotor liegt da bei über 90%, wieviel hat man bei einem normalen Otto-Motor? 20-30%? Außerdem hat man auch die Möglichkeit den Strom durch erneuerbare Energien zu gewinnen (wie sehr das in Zukunft umgesetzt wird steht noch in den Sternen, aber die Anteile der erneuerbaren Energie steigen kontinuierlich).


----------



## Seabound (14. September 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Da man sowas leider viel zu oft hören muss: Der Vorteil von Elektroautos liegt natürlich nicht darin, dass man scheinbar komplett ohne CO2-Ausstoß rumfährt, sondern in dem um Welten besseren Wirkungsgrad. So ein Elektromotor liegt da bei über 90%, wieviel hat man bei einem normalen Otto-Motor? 20-30%? Außerdem hat man auch die Möglichkeit den Strom durch erneuerbare Energien zu gewinnen (wie sehr das in Zukunft umgesetzt wird steht noch in den Sternen, aber die Anteile der erneuerbaren Energie steigen kontinuierlich).



Ein großer Vorteil bei E-Autos ist auch , dass die Abgase/Feinstaub dezentral, also nicht in den Innenstädten entstehen. Ergo wesentlich bessere Luft in Ballungsräumen. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Wobei der Twizzy nun für mich auch nicht ein richtiges Auto ist, eher ein Mischung aus Auto und Motorrad/Roller.




Wird offiziell als Quad zugelassen.


----------



## Riverna (14. September 2015)

Mich würde weiterhin interessieren, wieso du als KfZ Besitzer es gut findest das E-Fahrzeuge keine Steuer bezahlen sollen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mich würde weiterhin interessieren, wieso du als KfZ Besitzer es gut findest das E-Fahrzeuge keine Steuer bezahlen sollen.



Vermutlich weil es ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist (Umweltschutz sowie Nachhaltiger Umgang mit der wichtigen Ressource Öl), der vergleichsweise teuer ist und dementsprechend unterstützt werden sollte. Ich persönlich finde das auch gut so.


----------



## Riverna (14. September 2015)

Ich wollte nicht deine Beweggründe wissen sondern seine, es hatte schon ein Grund das ich ihn angesprochen habe und nicht dich.


----------



## Kusanar (14. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Also sind 10.000€ nur was für reiche?



Lies dir den von mir verlinkten Artikel durch. Ich hab das nicht behauptet...


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht deine Beweggründe wissen sondern seine, es hatte schon ein Grund das ich ihn angesprochen habe und nicht dich.



Deswegen habe ich den ersten Satz auch mit "Vermutlich" begonnen ;D

Außerdem war die Frage mit "als KFZ-Besitzer" doch recht allgemein formuliert, da konnt ich mir ne Antwort nicht verkneifen, sei mir nicht böse


----------



## Riverna (14. September 2015)

Leider hast du ihm damit nun Argumente genannt die er vorher wahrscheinlich nicht wusste, aber konntest ja nicht wissen was ich damit bezwecken wollte. Sei es drum eine weitere Gelegenheit wird sich in Kürze sicherlich wieder ergeben


----------



## Kusanar (14. September 2015)

Elektroautos in der Ãœbersicht | Elektroauto Blog

Die Liste ist natürlich nicht vollständig. Aber wenn man den Twizy mal außen vor lässt, geht es ab knapp 19.000 los. Und das ist dann für einen 2-sitzigen Smart. Wer also Familie hat und daher Platz braucht, muss schon mal mindestens 23k und ein paar Zerquetschte auslegen, um ein Elektroauto zu bekommen.

Hat mich jetzt grad mal interessiert, wo die Preise starten 
Steht hier also ohne jegliche Wertung.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ein großer Vorteil bei E-Autos ist auch , dass die Abgase/Feinstaub dezentral, also nicht in den Innenstädten entstehen. Ergo wesentlich bessere Luft in Ballungsräumen.


Und das stimmt nicht, weil durch das Wetter der Feinstaub verteilt wird und es daher stark schwankt.


----------



## dsdenni (14. September 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Elektroautos in der Ãœbersicht | Elektroauto Blog
> 
> Die Liste ist natürlich nicht vollständig. Aber wenn man den Twizy mal außen vor lässt, geht es ab knapp 19.000 los. Und das ist dann für einen 2-sitzigen Smart. Wer also Familie hat und daher Platz braucht, muss schon mal mindestens 23k und ein paar Zerquetschte auslegen, um ein Elektroauto zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Ne Alternative wäre auch einen normalen Verbrenner umzubauen auf Elektro


----------



## turbosnake (14. September 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Elektroautos in der Ãœbersicht | Elektroauto Blog
> 
> Die Liste ist natürlich nicht vollständig. Aber wenn man den Twizy mal außen vor lässt, geht es ab knapp 19.000 los. Und das ist dann für einen 2-sitzigen Smart. Wer also Familie hat und daher Platz braucht, muss schon mal mindestens 23k und ein paar Zerquetschte auslegen, um ein Elektroauto zu bekommen.


Nur sind in Norwegen konventionelle Autos deutlich teurer.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und das stimmt nicht, weil durch das Wetter der Feinstaub verteilt wird und es daher stark schwankt.



Wie kommt man denn darauf? Klar wird das verteilt, aber dass das Wetter Feinstaub direkt von einem Kohlekraftwerk o.Ä. inmitten von Ballungsräume trägt sodass dort die Feinstaubbelastung gleich groß wäre, wie wenn die Abgase direkt dort entstehen würden, halte ich doch für seeeeeehr unwahrscheinlich. Tendenziell wird die Luftqualität in der Stadt natürlich besser wenn die Abgase mitten in der Pampa produziert werden statt direkt vor Ort. (Dass der Feinstaub/die Abgase durch Wind&Wetter verteilt werden stimmt natürlich schon).


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Weil Deutschland ja auch riesig gross und die Kraftwerke nie in der Nähe von Städten stehen.


----------



## Seeefe (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil Deutschland ja auch riesig gross und die Kraftwerke nie in der Nähe von Städten stehen.



Und? Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. WEnn mehr Elektroautos unterwegs sind, bedeutet dies nicht, das die Kraftwerke automatisch mehr Abgase produzieren. Wenn in der Berliner Innenstadt, die Abgase der Autos wegfallen, dann steigt die Luftqualität aufjedenfall an, denn dort steht kein Kraftwerk und auch das 30km entfernte Kraftwerk, wird mit seinen Abgasen nicht merklich bis dorthin vordringen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Mal was zum Lesen Luftverschmutzung - Wie das Wetter den Feinstaub in Deutschland verteilt - Wissen - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
Klar hat in Städten meist mehr Feinstaub, aber das liegt bei weitem nicht nur am Strassenverkehr.


----------



## aloha84 (14. September 2015)

Mal was zum Thema Feinstaub.
Vor einigen Jahren war der ehemalige Bundeskanzler Schröder in Kassel, mit der Folge das die gesamte Innenstadt von Kassel für den Autoverkehr abgesperrt war.
Feinstaubmessungen ergaben, dass dieser Tag den zweithöchsten Wert des gesamten Kalenderjahres ergaben.

Das ist so ähnlich wie Leipzig, Feinstaubplakette eingeführt --> Werte höher als vorher --> Warum? --> Flughafen + DHL Frachtzentrum haben eine höhere Auslastung, Beides liegt aber nicht IN der Stadt, sondern Kilometerweit entfernt.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Lesen Luftverschmutzung - Wie das Wetter den Feinstaub in Deutschland verteilt - Wissen - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de
> Klar hat in Städten meist mehr Feinstaub, aber das liegt bei weitem nicht nur am Strassenverkehr.



Aber eben zum allergrößten Teil am Straßenverkehr, da müsste ich mich doch schon arg täuschen wenn die anderen Quellen auch so sehr ins Gewicht fallen würden.

Kein uninteressanter Artikel, finds nur etwas schade dass die Verlinkung zu der Studie, dass nur 1/3 des Feinstaubs in Berlin selbst aus Berlin stammt, ins Leere führt, hätte das gerne mal genauer gelesen. Sowas dürfte meiner Einschätzung nach aber eher die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Seeefe (14. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema Feinstaub.
> Vor einigen Jahren war der ehemalige Bundeskanzler Schröder in Kassel, mit der Folge das die gesamte Innenstadt von Kassel für den Autoverkehr abgesperrt war.
> Feinstaubmessungen ergaben, dass dieser Tag den zweithöchsten Wert des gesamten Kalenderjahres ergaben.
> 
> Das ist so ähnlich wie Leipzig, Feinstaubplakette eingeführt --> Werte höher als vorher --> Warum? --> Flughafen + DHL Frachtzentrum haben eine höhere Auslastung, Beides liegt aber nicht IN der Stadt, sondern Kilometerweit entfernt.



Das ist aber wieder was anderes. Ob du jetzt theoretisch alle Dieselmotoren durch Elektromotoren ersetzt, oder alle Autos aus der Stadt verbannst, beides hat einen anderen Effekt auf die Abgaswerte.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Es ist eben nicht die Ausnahme.
Deswegen ist diese Feinstaubplakette auch hauptsächlich Geldmacherei.
Autos werden für soviel Umwebelastung verantwortlich gemacht, für die sie aber garnicht verantwortlich sind.


----------



## meik19081999 (14. September 2015)

Elektroautos werden einfach nur gepusht, damit etwas verkauft wird, sonst bekommt der Staat doch meine Steuern 
Das mit dem Feinstaub wird sich nicht extrem ändern, aber ws wird eine Änderung geben.
Ich weiß nicht wie hoch die Effizienz eines Fossilen Kraftwerks im vergleich zu einem Auto ist, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Unterschied gewaltig ist.

Meine bedenken liegen eher daran, dass man diese Autos nicht hört und unser Gehör ist nunmal ein wichtiger Sinn.
Gibt es da schon Sicherheitsysteme?


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Ja, nennt sich Augen.


----------



## Captn (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, nennt sich Augen.


Mach das mal nem Kleinkind klar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Da man sowas leider viel zu oft hören muss: Der Vorteil von Elektroautos liegt natürlich nicht darin, dass man scheinbar komplett ohne CO2-Ausstoß rumfährt, sondern in dem um Welten besseren Wirkungsgrad. So ein Elektromotor liegt da bei über 90%, wieviel hat man bei einem normalen Otto-Motor? 20-30%? Außerdem hat man auch die Möglichkeit den Strom durch erneuerbare Energien zu gewinnen (wie sehr das in Zukunft umgesetzt wird steht noch in den Sternen, aber die Anteile der erneuerbaren Energie steigen kontinuierlich).



Ein Elektroauto hat zur Zeit noch einen geringeren Wirkungsgrad als ein Diesel. Ein aktueller Diesel liegt bei ~45%.

Bei Elektroautos ist das Problem das man überall Wärmeverluste hat.
Das Stromnetz vom Kraftwerk zur Steckdose hat etwa 70% Effektivität.
Der Onboardlader hat etwa 85% Effektivität.
Die Ladeeffektivität der Batterie liegt bei 90%.(wenn nicht schnell geladen wird)
Die Entladeeffektivität bei geringer Stromentnahme liegt bei 90%, bei schneller Stromentnahme bei etwa 70%.
Der DC/AC Inverter für den Motor hat etwa 95% Effektivität.
Der Motor selber liegt bei 90%.

Also hat man von 1 kW/h aus dem Kraftwerk noch im besten Fall 0,412 kW/h, die in Vortrieb verwandelt werden. Das sind grad mal 41% Wirkungsgrad. Je nach Ladezyklus, Temperatur und anderen Faktoren kommt ein Elektroauto auch teilweise nur auf unter 30%. Eine wirklich sehr ausgereifte Technik.  Nicht umsonst stehen Elektroautos mit drehendem Lüfter und massig Abwärme an der Schnellladesäule. Wenn man den Strom über 10 Ecken schicken muss, dann kommt halt nicht viel bei rum.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht die Ausnahme.



Dann fände ich es schön zu so einer Aussage, welche schon ein bisschen entgegen der normalen Denkweise liegt, auch eine seriöse und verlässliche Quelle zu sehen. Und Zeitungsartikel mit Quellenverweisen die ins Nichts führen zählen für mich nicht in diese Kategorie. 
Wie schon gesagt, dass die Wetterlage und Wind&Co nicht unbeteiligt sind an örtlichen Feinstaubschwankungen glaub ich auch, das ist auch völlig logisch. Nur dass es nicht die Ausnahme sein soll, dass die Feinstaubbelastung in Städten zum allergrößten Teil (2/3 wie in dem Beispiel?) durch Kraftwerke dutzende km davon entfernt stammt kann ich so einfach nicht glauben. Im Durchschnitt wird sich das ganze bestimmt einigermaßen mitteln. Ausreißer gibt es immer. Dass diese von der Presse gern mal breitgetreten werden und auch gern mal polarisierend geschrieben ist oder mitunter auch Zahlen schöngerechnet, ist ja nichts Neues. Und sowas macht leider nicht nur die Bild...


Zu den Wirkungsgraden von fossilen Kraftwerken: Da hast du wohl Recht, der wird bestimmt nicht sehr viel besser sein. Deswegen sollte der Fokus auch mehr auf alternativen Energiequellen, vorzugsweise regenerativen, liegen (Kernfusion wär natürlich auch toll wenns mal klappt ).


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Zu den Wirkungsgraden von fossilen Kraftwerken: Da hast du wohl Recht, der wird bestimmt nicht sehr viel besser sein. Deswegen sollte der Fokus auch mehr auf alternativen Energiequellen, vorzugsweise regenerativen, liegen (Kernfusion wär natürlich auch toll wenns mal klappt ).



Den Wirkungsgrad vom Kraftwerk habe ich nicht mal einbezogen. Das sind nur die Verluste durch Umwandlung und die Lade/Entladeverluste der Batterie.


----------



## Lee (14. September 2015)

@ BadFrag

Bedenke aber mal, die ganze Logistik die hinter Benzin/Diesel steckt. Erstmal die Erdölförderung, dann der lange Transport davon, dann die Raffinierung und schließlich noch der Transport von der Raffinerie zu den einzelnen Tankstellen. Ich habe keine Zahlen dazu, aber zu vernachlässigen ist das nicht.
Bei einem Stromkraftwerk hingegen fällt je nach Art des Kraftwerks der Transport des Brennstoffs an, oder bei erneuerbaren Energien nicht einmal dieser.

So oder so sind aktuelle Elektroautos mit Lithium Akkus aber nicht zukunftsfähig...


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Elektroauto hat zur Zeit noch einen geringeren Wirkungsgrad als ein Diesel. Ein aktueller Diesel liegt bei ~45%.
> 
> Bei Elektroautos ist das Problem das man überall Wärmeverluste hat.
> Das Stromnetz vom Kraftwerk zur Steckdose hat etwa 70% Effektivität.
> ...



Gut, auch wenn das ganze jetzt vermutlich nur alles so grob geschätzt sein wird, ich glaub dir das mal, da du ja auch etwas vom Fach bist  
Wenn man den Strom nur aus der (imo bescheuerten) fossilen Verbrennung in Kraftwerken erzeugt dann ergibt sich kombiniert mit dem Wirkungsgrad des Kraftwerks schon ein miserabler Gesamtwirkungsgrad. Deswegen lautet die Devise eben: Erneuerbare Energien. Auch wenn die fossilen Rohstoffe, allen voran Öl (und Gas) noch einige Zeit halten würde, in meinen Augen ist es trotzdem eine pure und selten blöde Verschwendung diesen unglaublich wichtigen Rohstoff einfach nur zur Energiegewinnung zu verbrennen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Du weisst dass der Staub aus der Sahara über tausende Kilometer zu uns geweht wird, aber dass der Feinstaub von Kraftwerken etc 100km schafft, daran glaubst du nicht?
Und mal ein Dokument suchen, scheint ja heutzutage zuviel verlangt.
http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin....inhalteplan/download/ursachenanalyse_pm25.pdf



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Mach das mal nem Kleinkind klar.


Das rennt auch los, obwohl es ein Auto hört.
Uns wurde beigebracht erst nach links und rechts zu gucken, bevor man eine Strasse überquert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> @ BadFrag
> 
> Bedenke aber mal, die ganze Logistik die hinter Benzin/Diesel steckt.  Erstmal die Erdölförderung, dann der lange Transport davon, dann die  Raffinierung und schließlich noch der Transport von der Raffinerie zu  den einzelnen Tankstellen. Ich habe keine Zahlen dazu, aber zu  vernachlässigen ist das nicht.
> Bei einem Stromkraftwerk hingegen fällt je nach Art des Kraftwerks der  Transport des Brennstoffs an, oder bei erneuerbaren Energien nicht  einmal dieser.
> ...


Bedenk mal die ganze Logistik die hinter der Stromerzeugung steckt! Ich schätze mal das 1 kW/h Strom aus Braunkohle mehr die Umwelt verschmutzt, als 1kW/h chemische Energie aus raffiniertem Erdöl. Erdöl ist sehr Energiereich und gut verwertbar, Braunkohle nicht so wirklich.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Warum wird hier immer nur von Braunkohle geredet?
Es gibt sowas wie Windkraft-, Wasser- und sogar Atomkraftwerke.
DA hast du bei weitem nicht den CO² Ausstoss.


----------



## turbosnake (14. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bedenk mal die ganze Logistik die hinter der Stromerzeugung steckt! Ich schätze mal das 1 kW/h Strom aus Braunkohle mehr die Umwelt verschmutzt, als 1kW/h chemische Energie aus raffiniertem Erdöl. Erdöl ist sehr Energiereich und gut verwertbar, Braunkohle nicht so wirklich.


Für Edöl haben wir aber weit wichtigere Anwendungen, auch in medizinischen. Man sollte also eher damit aufhören die Ressource sinnlos zu verbrauchen.
Und alleine Deep Water Horizon dürfte mehr schaden angerichtet haben als die Kohle.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum wird hier immer nur von Braunkohle geredet?
> Es gibt sowas wie Windkraft-, Wasser- und sogar Atomkraftwerke.
> DA hast du bei weitem nicht den CO² Ausstoss.


Dafür bei AKWs viel schwerwiegenderer Probleme, extrem große Mengen Müll die wir nirgends lagern können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum wird hier immer nur von Braunkohle geredet?
> Es gibt sowas wie Windkraft-, Wasser- und sogar Atomkraftwerke.
> DA hast du bei weitem nicht den CO² Ausstoss.


Weil der größte Teil in Deutschland von Braunkohlekraftwerken produziert wird. 
AKWs haben gar keinen CO2 Ausstoß, dafür leuchten wir dann alle irgendwann.
Wasser und Windkraft muss noch ziemlich zulegen, dann könnte man eventuell über E-Autso nachdenken.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dafür bei AKWs viel schwerwiegenderer Probleme, extrem große Mengen Müll die wir nirgends lagern können.


Das ist klar, mir ging es nur um den CO² Vergleich.
Das wir endlich mal nen Sprung nach vorn bei der Energieerzeugung machen müssen, sollte wohl allen klar sein.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst dass der Staub aus der Sahara über tausende Kilometer zu uns geweht wird, aber dass der Feinstaub von Kraftwerken etc 100km schafft, daran glaubst du nicht?
> Und mal ein Dokument suchen, scheint ja heutzutage zuviel verlangt.
> http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin....inhalteplan/download/ursachenanalyse_pm25.pdf



Ja, ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber das passiert auch nicht jeden Tag. 

Eigentlich ist der zweite Satz von dir so unnötig provozierend dass er es kaum Wert ist drauf zu reagieren, aber: Ja, es kann durchaus einen gewissen Zeitaufwand mit sich bringen seriöse Quellen zu finden und die immer bis zu der Ursprungsquelle zurückzuverfolgen. Und ist es außerdem neuerdings Standard, dass man andere nach Quellen/Beweisen für seine Argumente suchen lässt? ;D

Aber trotzdem danke für die Quelle, hab da jetzt ein gutes Stück durchgelesen. Jedoch steht auch dort drin, dass der größte Anteil in fast allen Fällen auf den Straßenverkehr zurückzuführen ist (bestes Beispiel: die erste Abbildung auf der Titelseite, die und viele weitere die was ähnliches aussagen kommen dann in Kapitel 6 (wars glaub) noch einmal vor). Auch außerhalb von Großstädten gibt es Verkehr welcher Feinstaub produziert, dass sich dadurch gesamt und überregional eine gewisse Grundfeinstaubbelastung bildet (welche dann logischerweise auch auf die Feinstaubbelastung in der Innenstadt draufkommt) dürfte klar sein.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Für Edöl haben wir aber weit wichtigere Anwendungen, auch in medizinischen. Man sollte also eher damit aufhören die Ressource sinnlos zu verbrauchen.



Volle Zustimmung , man schaue sich nur mal die komplette chemische Industrie an.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Was ist daran provozierend?
Der Link des Zeitungsartikels geht nicht komplett ins Leere.
Du kommst auf die Seite der Stadt Berlin, klickst auf Suche, gibts dort Feinstaub ein und nach nicht mal 20 Sekunden hat man die pdf Datei gefunden.
Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht jeden Link in einem Artikel überprüfe.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. September 2015)

Die Aussage "[...] ist zu wohl zu viel verlangt" hat eine gewisse Unfähigkeit zur (Literatur)recherche unterstellt, falls das nicht so gemeint war und ich es falsch aufgenommen hab tuts mir Leid.

Dass ich die Quelle gefunden hätte, (sofern sie noch existiert, was sie ja tut), wenn ich es hätte wollen, kannst mir glauben, ich hab Dank Studium schon genug Internetrecherche betrieben  , nur weiß ich aus Erfahrung dass es mitunter eben sehr lange dauern kann bis man das passende gefunden hat, und um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich einfach nicht die Lust mich auf diese Odysse unbekannter Länge zu machen, hätte ich gewusst dass das noch so schnell aufzufinden ist hätte ich mich vermutlich gleich dahinter gesetzt 
Aber ist an sich auch nicht weiter von Belang, es ging hier eigentlich um Autos und nicht um Recherche 

Schlussendlich kann zu den Elektroautos wohl gesagt werden: In Kombination mit einer weitergehenden Erhöhung der Anteile der regenerativen Energiegewinnung sind sie auf Kurz oder Lang vielleicht ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Dass man nicht ewig mit Otto-/Diesel rumfahren kann sollte jedem bewusst sein.


----------



## turbosnake (14. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil der größte Teil in Deutschland von Braunkohlekraftwerken produziert wird.


Nein, der größte Teile kommt aus erneuerbaren Energien.
Erst 0,9% dahinter folgt die Braunkohle.



> Wasser und Windkraft muss noch ziemlich zulegen, dann könnte man eventuell über E-Autso nachdenken.


Mehr als erster geht nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist klar, mir ging es nur um den CO² Vergleich.
> Das wir endlich mal nen Sprung nach vorn bei der Energieerzeugung machen müssen, sollte wohl allen klar sein.


Scheint nur politisch nicht gewollt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Die Aussage "[...] ist zu wohl zu viel verlangt" hat eine gewisse Unfähigkeit zur (Literatur)recherche unterstellt, falls das nicht so gemeint war und ich es falsch aufgenommen hab tuts mir Leid.


Ne ich meinte nicht die Unfähigkeit.
Nur lassen sich mittlerweile die meisten Leute alles nur vorsetzen und haben keine Lust mehr nach etwas selber zu suchen.


----------



## blautemple (14. September 2015)

Naja wer eine Aussage in den Raum stellt muss sie auch belegen können. Das kann ja wohl nicht die Aufgabe des Gegenüber sein


----------



## JoM79 (14. September 2015)

Dachte ja auch der Link würde funktionieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, der größte Teile kommt aus erneuerbaren Energien.
> Erst 0,9% dahinter folgt die Braunkohle.
> 
> 
> Mehr als erster geht nicht.


Hmmmm ich hatte es noch im Kopf das der größte Anteil aus Kohle kommt...
...trotzdem sind 25% nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## meik19081999 (14. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, nennt sich Augen.



Hm, also passiert es ja nicht täglich, dass man etwas übersieht.
Die Menschlichen Augen sind auch nicht auf 360° sehen ausgelegt, sowie es auch sehschwächen gibt, dazu noch Blinde usw...
Was ist wenn du an einer Ecke stehst, wo du die Autos nicht sehen kannst, aber hörst und diese dann auch noch sehr schnell um die Ecke fahren?

Hören ist auch wichtig...

Aber vielen dank für die Hilfreiche Antwort, auf die Frage eines interessierten Jugendlichen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2015)

Menschen machen Fehler, das war immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.
Selbst wenn du alle Sinne beisammen hast, wirst du das nicht vermeiden können.
Zumal Eautos auch nicht komplett lautlos sind.

Ich habe auch schon genug Leute gesehen, die mit Kopfhörern durch die Gegend laufen.
Dazu gucken sie noch die ganze Zeit auf ihr Handy.
Die blenden den Rest der Welt teilweise komplett aus, weil die anderen passen ja auf mich auf.

Es gibt so etwas wie die 100 prozentige Sicherheit einfach nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. September 2015)

Jo solche Leute habe ich schon genug gesehen. 

Gab mal son Fall vor meiner ehemaligen Schule, da wurde die eine auch vom Motorrad umgenietet. 
Kopfhörer im ohr und handy in der hand aufm Fahrrad, Motorrad auf der straße und sie ohne zu gucken auf die straße und wollte auf die andere seite. Schön umgenietet, Motorrad hatte keine Chance anzuhalten, es war Kopfsteinpflaster und Nass, und die Alte ist direkt vor ihm auf die Straße. Aber ist nichts weiter passiert...


----------



## keinnick (15. September 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Meine bedenken liegen eher daran, dass man diese Autos nicht hört und unser Gehör ist nunmal ein wichtiger Sinn. Gibt es da schon Sicherheitsysteme?



Ich nehme an, dass ein Elektroauto im Stadtverkehr auch nicht leiser ist als die meisten "normalen" Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor. Wenn sich einem Fußgänger Auto nähert, dann hört er das doch meist zuerst am Abrollgeräusch der Reifen.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass ein Elektroauto im Stadtverkehr auch nicht leiser ist als die meisten "normalen" Autos mit Verbrennungsmotor. Wenn sich einem Fußgänger Auto nähert, dann hört er das doch meist zuerst am Abrollgeräusch der Reifen.



Leider konnte ich die Lautheit eines Elektroautos nie beurteilen, da ich bis jetzt nur den i3 und einen Renault Zoe gesehen hab, beide während ich in einem Auto saß.
Aber zu dem Problem mit total schalldichten Kopfhörern und Handy in der Hand, sollte jemand mal etwas machen... gibt genug fälle wo Leute die Straße überqueren mit dem Handy in der Hand und dann Ange/-Umgefahren werden.


----------



## Riverna (15. September 2015)

Ein Elektroauto ist deutlich leiser als ein Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor. Das einzige was man bei einem Elektroauto hört ist das Abrollgeräusch der Reifen und ein sehr leisen summen.


----------



## norse (15. September 2015)

Ja, so ein Elektroauto in der Stadt ist schon was richitg feines. Hab letztens mal ein paar Toyotas in Heilbronn erlebt. Wirklich schön! Sind unglaublich leise, denn die Rollgeräusche bei 50km/h halten sich ja wirklich mehr als in Grenzen


----------



## Hitman-47 (15. September 2015)

Ich hab letzte Woche in Köln mal ein Elektromotorrad gesehen, da war ich baff, gerade von Motorrädern ist man doch eigentlich was anderes erwartet was Lärmbelästigung angeht, fand das nochmal ne ganze Ecke "imposanter" als die schnurrenden Elektroautos


----------



## Riverna (15. September 2015)

Wo wir beim Thema "Sound" sind, hab am Wochenende mal ein Video vom Auspuff gemacht. Ist jetzt nichts weltbewegendes und nur mit dem Handy ausgenommen. Aber mich fasziniert der Boxersound immer wieder... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFsSWDoRgPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. September 2015)

Gibt schon mehrere E Bikes, Harley hat unter anderem eins rausgebracht.(Ja, Harley Davidson)


----------



## Mosed (15. September 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hm, also passiert es ja nicht täglich, dass man etwas übersieht.
> Die Menschlichen Augen sind auch nicht auf 360° sehen ausgelegt, sowie es auch sehschwächen gibt, dazu noch Blinde usw...
> Was ist wenn du an einer Ecke stehst, wo du die Autos nicht sehen kannst, aber hörst und diese dann auch noch sehr schnell um die Ecke fahren?



Ich behaupte, dass man auch ein modernes, gut gedämmtes Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor erst hören kann, wenn es zu spät ist. Da hört man primär nur die Reifen, solange es kein Sportwagen oder getuntes Fahrzeug ist. Vor allem in der Stadt, wenn viele Autos fahren mit dem restlichen Geräuschen dazu. Klar hat ein Blinder ein besseres Gehör, aber ob das reicht?
Von daher...

Oder gibt es Studien, die was anderes zeigen? Mit einem vernünftigen Auto - ich habe so einen Benchmark mal mit einem Smart gesehen. Dass diese Kiste mit Verbrenner lauter als ein E-Smart ist hätte ich denen auch vorher sagen können.  Ein Verbrenner-Smart ist ja auch laut.


----------



## turbosnake (15. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Gibt schon mehrere E Bikes, Harley hat unter anderem eins rausgebracht.(Ja, Harley Davidson)


Nur als Prototyp.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. September 2015)

Ja, aber die Livewire soll noch vor 2020 auf den Markt kommen, allerdings hat Victory ne Firma geschluckt und bringt damit noch dieses Jahr ein E Motorrad in den USA auf den Markt.
Sonst gibts schon welche, da fällt mir nur nicht ein wie die Marke heißt.


----------



## -sori- (15. September 2015)

die Jungs von Johammer kenne ich noch von der WAVE, Zero hat auch einiges


----------



## blautemple (15. September 2015)

KTM hat ja auch ne elektro Enduro im Programm wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2015)

Jupp:

KTM FREERIDE E 2015


----------



## keinnick (16. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Elektroauto ist deutlich leiser als ein Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor. Das einzige was man bei einem Elektroauto hört ist das Abrollgeräusch der Reifen und ein sehr leisen summen.



Kommt drauf an. Wenn man natürlich Autos wie Deins heranzieht, dann mag das richtig sein. Ich sitz hier gerade im Büro und habe das Fenster offen. Bei den Kisten, die hier in der 30er-Zone vorbeifahren, höre ich den Motor überwiegend nicht. Das einzige was ich höre, sind Reifen auf nasser Fahrbahn und das würde sich bei nem E-Auto genau so anhören.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2015)

Also auch bei unseren ganzen Neuwagen hört man den Motor schon noch heraus. Auch wenn ich durch die Stadt laufe kann ich meistens ein Motorgeräusch war nehmen... aber das mit dem Subaru stimmt natürlich. Loud pipes save lifes.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Womit wir wieder bei der subjektiven Wahrnehmung wären. 
Wobei kein Verbrennungsmotor so leise ist wie ein Emotor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2015)

Aktuelle S-Klasse mit Benziner ist leiser als das Fahrgeräusch. Im Stand hört man auch quasi nur den Lüfter.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Im Stand hört man bei mir auch nix vom Motor


----------



## fatlace (16. September 2015)

nunja, die Autos sind auch mittlerweile so gedämmt, da ist es logisch das man fast nix mehr vom Motor hört.
Solange bei mir die Haube zu ist, hört man den Motor quasi auch fast nicht, und beim Kaltstart hört man eh nur den Auspuff
Der Nachteil ist halt das einem komische geräusche beim Motor leider auch nichtmehr so auffallen.
Meine Rückleuchten wurden leicht foliert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2015)

Ein Glück das mein Auto noch nicht so gedämmt ist. Da röhrt der Motor laut vor sich hin und das ganze wird von einem kräftigem Turbinenpfeifen untermalt.  Wenn man maximal ausdreht hört man den schon ein paar 100 Meter. Bei normalem fahren ist der Schallpegel aber nicht so viel höher als bei anderen Autos auch. Klar hört man es trotzdem aber die Grünen haben mich noch nie angehalten. Schade das ich nicht schon früher geboren in. Den BMW 2002 von Vaddern hat man damals über 2km Luftlinie gehört und alles dran war legal mit Tüv. Aber heute geht das ja nicht mehr, weil die ganzen verdammten Öko-freaks immer gleich voll austicken.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Kräftiges Turbinenpfeifen bei nem 1.8T mit 150PS


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Wenn man natürlich Autos wie Deins heranzieht, dann mag das richtig sein. Ich sitz hier gerade im Büro und habe das Fenster offen. Bei den Kisten, die hier in der 30er-Zone vorbeifahren, höre ich den Motor überwiegend nicht. Das einzige was ich höre, sind Reifen auf nasser Fahrbahn und das würde sich bei nem E-Auto genau so anhören.



Unser Nachbar hat nen neuen Prius. Wenn der mit E-Antrieb bei uns am Haus vorbei durch die 30er Zone gleitet, hörst du auser dem Knirschen von den Reifen aufem Asphalt nix. Das ist quasi, wie wenn man bei nen Auto, dass leicht abschüssig steht, die Handbremse löst. Absolut fantastisch. 

Ansonsten, heute 3 Stunden im Stau nach nach Kassel gefahren. 2 Teslas gesehen. Schöne Autos. Hock grad in nem Hotel, hab da kein  Abendessen mehr bekommen und kuck notgedrungen Bayern gegen Schei§dreck und trink Bier. 

Ach ja, und unser Twingo ist heute mängelfrei übern TüV gekommen. Außerdem bekomm ich komplett Aufbereitung inkl. Polieren dort wo getüvt wurde, für 150 €. Find ich fair.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kräftiges Turbinenpfeifen bei nem 1.8T mit 150PS


Und was hat die Leistung mit der Lautstärke vom Turbo zu tun?


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2015)

Was ist den das für ein alter Schei§, wo der Turbo noch Geräusche macht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2015)

So muss das sein. Der Turbo muss mindestens die gleiche Lautstärke haben wie der Motor.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. September 2015)

Beim P1 ist der auch ziemlich laut, gehört dazu


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da röhrt der Motor laut vor sich hin und das ganze wird von einem kräftigem Turbinenpfeifen untermalt.



Davon hört man auf deinem Video aber mal so überhaupt nichts...



Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist den das für ein alter Schei§, wo der Turbo noch Geräusche macht?



Was ist den das für ein neuer Schei§, wo der Turbo keine Geräusche macht?


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und was hat die Leistung mit der Lautstärke vom Turbo zu tun?


Wo kein Ladedruck, da keine Lautstärke, da keine Leistung.
Das ist Ladedruck




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgEPVql8sLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und das ist richtiger Ladedruck




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0olDPHch_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2015)

Diese Aussage ist ziemlicher Blödsinn. Erstens erzeugt nicht der Ladedruck bzw dessen Volumen das Geräusch sondern die Drehzahl der Turbine. Zweitens hört man auch den Turbo von einem 1.4L Golf und da ist nun wirklich weder Ladedruck noch Leistung vorhanden.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Und die Drehzahl der Turbine ist bei richtigem Ladedruck natürlich sehr gering?
Zudem hörst du auch die beschleunigte Luft.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2015)

Die Drehzahl vom Turbo hat nichts mit dem geförderten Volumen und dem damit anliegendem Ladedruck zu tun. Kleine Turbos drehen hoch, größe Turbos drehen langsamer.

Deine Aussage ist einfach falsch... der Sound hat nichts mit Leistung zu tun.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Davon hört man auf deinem Video aber mal so überhaupt nichts...


Ne, die Gopro war da auch ziemlich schlecht angebracht.  Auf meinen Track Videos hört man den Turbo sobald ich aufs Gas gehe. Mit Mic im Motorraum wär der Klang noch ne ganze Ecke besser aber da hab ich noch keine passende Stelle gefunden wo ich es anbringen kann.



Riverna schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist einfach falsch... der Sound hat nichts mit Leistung zu tun.


Genau so ist es. Selbst ein alter w124 300 Turbodiesel kann einen enormen Turbosound von sich geben.  Man muss es halt nur so bauen das der Ton nicht geschluckt wird.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl vom Turbo hat nichts mit dem geförderten Volumen und dem damit anliegendem Ladedruck zu tun. Kleine Turbos drehen hoch, größe Turbos drehen langsamer.
> 
> Deine Aussage ist einfach falsch... der Sound hat nichts mit Leistung zu tun.


Mehr Drehzahl des Laders=mehr Luftdurchsatz.

Aber egal hab eh genug von dem Stammtisch hier.


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2015)

Ich geb es auf... du willst es einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. September 2015)

Die Drehzahl kommt doch von den Abgasen ? Die kann man also gar nicht beeinflussen


----------



## Almdudler2604 (17. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl kommt doch von den Abgasen ? Die kann man also gar nicht beeinflussen



Zitat Riverna 3! Beiträge obendrüber "Die Drehzahl vom Turbo hat nichts mit dem geförderten Volumen und dem damit anliegendem Ladedruck zu tun. Kleine Turbos drehen hoch, größe Turbos drehen langsamer."
Klar kann man die Drehzahl und wie schnell der Turbo hochdreht durch die Bauart des Turbos beeinflussen  Bestes Beispiel die neuen Turbomotoren mit wenig Lag. Schnelles Ansprechverhalten = schnell hochdrehen = schnell Boost aufbauen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. September 2015)

Das hat auch mit krümmer und dem ganzen anderen kram zu tun.
Ich meinte damit das du nicht per gerät sagen kannst so jetzt dreht der 10k upm.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (17. September 2015)

ah ok. Wobei ja bei den Autobauern/ Tunern die Leistungskurven (Drehmomentkurven) ja auch pro Gang/ Drehzahl angepasst werden, was ja auch über den Boost mit bestimmt wird, so dass das indirekt ja heute auch schon passiert.
Bestes Beispiel was mit gerade einfällt ist der Ferrari 488 GTB


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl kommt doch von den Abgasen ? Die kann man also gar nicht beeinflussen


Ja kommt sie und man kann sie beeinflussen.
Nennt sich variable Turbinengeometrie und Wastegate.


----------



## Seabound (17. September 2015)

Ich hab twin scroll. Sind das zwei Schaufeln oder so? Jedenfalls hört man von meinem Turbo garnix. Was ich auch ganz gut finde.


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab twin scroll. Sind das zwei Schaufeln oder so? Jedenfalls hört man von meinem Turbo garnix. Was ich auch ganz gut finde.


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbolader#Twin-Scroll-Lader


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. September 2015)

Mein Turbo hört man im Untertourigen fahren bei nem Gasstoß von 2 auf 2,5k sehr gut, da geht aber noch mehr


----------



## Seabound (17. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbolader#Twin-Scroll-Lader



Tolle Technik!


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2015)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Zitat Riverna 3! Beiträge obendrüber "Die  Drehzahl vom Turbo hat nichts mit dem geförderten Volumen und dem damit  anliegendem Ladedruck zu tun. Kleine Turbos drehen hoch, größe Turbos  drehen langsamer."
> Klar kann man die Drehzahl und wie schnell der Turbo hochdreht durch die Bauart des Turbos beeinflussen   Bestes Beispiel die neuen Turbomotoren mit wenig Lag. Schnelles  Ansprechverhalten = schnell hochdrehen = schnell Boost aufbauen


Die Drehzahl kann man nicht wirklich beeinflussen. Jeder Lader hat eine Maximaldrehzahl und wenn man da rüber kommt knallt es ganz gut.

Die Maximaldrehzahl wird durch den Durchmesser, das Material und die Form des Turbinen/Verdichterrades bestimmt.
Beim Smart Turbo etwa 300000 rpm, normales Auto 80000-150000rpm, LKW <80000rpm.

Wie schnell der Turbo anspricht hängt mit sehr vielen Sachen zusammen. Aber egal wie schnell der anspricht, man kann trotzdem nicht mehr Drehzahl fahren, als der aushält. Deswegen kann man auch kein unlimitiertes Chiptuning mit Serienturbo machen. Ab einer gewissen Luftmenge wird die Drehzahl zu hoch und man braucht einen größeren Turbo.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. September 2015)

Toll wastegate begrenzt den Ladedruck also auch die Drehzahl. Aber das ist ja keine direkte Regelung.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Drehzahl kann man nicht wirklich beeinflussen. Jeder Lader hat eine Maximaldrehzahl und wenn man da rüber kommt knallt es ganz gut.


Natürlich kann man die Drehzahl beeinflussen.
Das nicht mehr als Maximaldrehzahl geht, sollte ja wohl logisch sein.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Toll wastegate begrenzt den Ladedruck also auch die Drehzahl. Aber das ist ja keine direkte Regelung.


Das Wastegate regelt wieviel Abgase zum Lader gehen, es begrenzt den Ladedruck also nur indirekt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man die Drehzahl beeinflussen.
> Das nicht mehr als Maximaldrehzahl geht, sollte ja wohl logisch sein.


Klar kann man Modifikationen vornehmen, um die Drehzahl noch mehr anzuheben. Die normale Drehzahlregelung per Wastegate/VTG ist ja keine wirkliche Beeinflussung, sondern halt die ganz normale Ladedruckregelung, die jeder Turbomotor braucht. Ohne Ladedruckregelung funktioniert es nicht...


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. September 2015)

Hat denn wirklich jeder Turbomotor ein Wastegate oder ähnliches?
Bei dem Traktor mit Turbo den wir haben,  geht der Krümmer direkt vom Auslass zum Turbo, und da geht nix außen rum.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

Nein, es geht auch ohne.
Nur ist das nicht gerade gut für den Turbo.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. September 2015)

Naja, das wird ja bei so nem Traktor weniger das Problem sein? Der dreht ja nur bis 2700 und der Turbo kommt ab 1500 erst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, es geht auch ohne.
> Nur ist das nicht gerade gut für den Turbo.


Hä?  Das hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun. Man könnte auch einfach einen 80mm Turbo an einen 1,2er Seriengolf schrauben. Der würde nicht mal Ansatzweise in Richtung Maximaldrehzahl kommen aber der Motor würde ohne Ladedruckregelung trotzdem nicht laufen. Scheinst ja viel Ahnung von Motoren zu haben...



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hat denn wirklich jeder Turbomotor ein Wastegate oder ähnliches?
> Bei dem Traktor mit Turbo den wir haben,  geht der Krümmer direkt vom Auslass zum Turbo, und da geht nix außen rum.


Jeder hat das. Das Wastegate oder die verstellbaren Leitschaufeln sind bei 98% aller Serienturbos innen verbaut. Externe Wastegates gibt es nur im Tuningbereich.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

Der wird auch nicht so hohe Drehzahlen haben.
Zudem hat er normalerweise nicht das "Problem" einer Drosselklappe wie beim Benziner.

Edit @ Badfrag:
Du solltest dich lieber selber mal informieren.
Wirkungsweise ohne UmluftventilWenn die Drosselklappe bei Benzinmotoren geschlossen wird, stößt die in Bewegung befindliche Luftsäule auf die Klappe. Die Luftsäule (Drucksäule) kehrt um, läuft vor das sich drehende Verdichterrad des Turboladers und bremst dieses stark ab, was bei hohem Ladedruck auf Dauer zur Zerstörung des Turboladers führen kann (ohne oder bei einem defekten Umluftventil). Außerdem sind starke Strömungsgeräusche hörbar, dabei wird der Verdichter ins Pumpen gedrückt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2015)

Hä? Was hat das Umluftventil damit zu tun? Das ist nicht zur Ladedruckregelung.... Klar kann ein Motor ohne Umluftventil betrieben werden. Das ist ja auch nicht Teil der Ladedruckregelung. Viele Diesel haben z.B. keins.

Das einzige wo ein Umluftventil zur Ladedruckregelung eingesetzt wird ist beim Kompressormotor. Beim Turbo würde das aber nicht funktionieren. Turbos sind immer abgasseitig geregelt.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

*Abblasventil*


Die einfachste Ladedruckregelung wird durch Abblasen überschüssiger komprimierter Luft auf der Verdichterseite durch ein Überdruckventil realisiert. Solche Überdruckventile dienen bei heutigen Serienmotoren nur noch als Sicherheitsventile (s. Umluftventil) 

*Umluftventil (Abblasventil, Pop-Off-Ventil)*

Bei geschlossener Drosselklappe im Schiebetrieb entsteht ein Staudruck durch die in Bewegung befindliche Luftsäule, der das Verdichterrad abbremst, was bei hohem Ladedruck auf Dauer zur Zerstörung des Turboladers führen kann. Damit das Verdichterrad weiterlaufen kann, wird ein Umluftventil eingesetzt. Es handelt sich meist um ein saugrohrgesteuertes Umluftventil (Abblaseventil), das ein Umpumpen der Luft von der Verdichterseite zur Ansaugseite ermöglicht. 

Es gibt auch noch was anderes als nur heutige Motoren.​


----------



## Coldhardt (17. September 2015)

Turbos würden ja auch ohne Wastegate funktionieren. Wenn der Motor nur relativ wenig Abgase produziert kann man das rein theoretisch auch rauslassen, wenn man sicher sein kann, dass der Turbo nicht zu viel Druck abbekommt. Normalerweise haben die Lader das Wastegate aber mehr oder weniger fest integriert, hier sieht man das recht gut:  Klick


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> *Abblasventil*
> 
> 
> Die einfachste Ladedruckregelung wird durch Abblasen überschüssiger komprimierter Luft auf der Verdichterseite durch ein Überdruckventil realisiert. Solche Überdruckventile dienen bei heutigen Serienmotoren nur noch als Sicherheitsventile (s. Umluftventil)
> ...


Nenne mir einen Motor, wo die Ladedruckregelung frischluftseitig gemacht wird und ich glaub es dir. Nur weil das rigendein Depp bei Wikipedia reingeschrieben hat bedeutet es noch lange nicht das es richtig ist. Wär nicht der erste Fehler.



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Wenn der Motor nur relativ wenig Abgase produziert kann  man das rein theoretisch auch rauslassen, wenn man sicher sein kann,  dass der Turbo nicht zu viel Druck abbekommt.


Wenn du kein Problem damit hast das Gaspedal dauerhaft pumpen zu müssen ja. Ein Benzin Turbomotor ohne Ladedruckregelung würde bei gleicher Gaspedalstellung immer weiter beschleunigen. Deswegen geht es nicht ohne.

Beim Diesel ohne AGR wär es theoretisch möglich. Wird aber auch nicht gemacht, weil es sich total ******* fahren würde.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. September 2015)

Der ist Baujahr 98, verstellbare Leitschaufeln wären mir neu, so ein Ventil hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, außer es versteckt sich hinterm Turbo.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2015)

Es ist eine Klappe im Abgasgehäuse vom Turbo. Von außen kann man die nicht sehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. September 2015)

Ich sprach ja auch vom Ventil, das Ventil wird ja sicher an die Frischluftseite gekoppelt sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2015)

Das Umluftventil verbindet die Druckseite mit der Saugseite des Ladeluftsystems.(Verdichter Bypass) Beim Diesel gibts sowas nur selten. Beim Benziner wird es zur Erhaltung der Turbodrehzahl bei kurzen Schubphasen eingesetzt und zur Schonung des Turbos.

Das Wastegate verbindet den Krümmer mit dem Auspuff. (Turbinen Bypass) Das Wastegate reguliert die Abgasmenge, die auf das Turbinenrad geleitet wird und regelt somit dem Ladedruck.

Die verstellbare Turbinengeometrie(VTG) steuert den Anblaswinkel des Turbinenrades und regelt somit den Ladedruck. Gibt es nur sehr selten beim Benziner.

Das Blowoff Ventil lässt auf der Druckseite des Ladeluftsystems im Schub den Druck in die Umgebung ab, um die Turbodrehzahl zu erhalten. Ist quasi ein Umluftventil ins freie.(daher auch nicht erlaubt)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Umluftventil verbindet die Druckseite mit der Saugseite des Ladeluftsystems.(Verdichter Bypass) Beim Diesel gibts sowas nur selten. Beim Benziner wird es zur Erhaltung der Turbodrehzahl bei kurzen Schubphasen eingesetzt und zur Schonung des Turbos.
> 
> Das Wastegate verbindet den Krümmer mit dem Auspuff. (Turbinen Bypass) Das Wastegate reguliert die Abgasmenge, die auf das Turbinenrad geleitet wird und regelt somit dem Ladedruck.
> 
> ...



So sieht's aus


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

So zu viel lesen ist nicht gut.
KA wie ich auf die Idee mit dem Umluftventil gekommen bin, aber da ich stur bin, musste ich das verteidigen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hat denn wirklich jeder Turbomotor ein Wastegate oder ähnliches?
> Bei dem Traktor mit Turbo den wir haben,  geht der Krümmer direkt vom Auslass zum Turbo, und da geht nix außen rum.



Viele Lader haben doch schon ein internes WG da hast du nicht extra noch ein Rohr was zum WG geht.

Blow off eintragen geht, ist nicht illegal.


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2015)

Streng genommen ist ein Blowoff nicht eintragbar... es wird aber oft eingetragen. Und weil sich kein Mensch drum kümmert ist es halt legal. Ist doch das selbe Spiel wie beim offenen Sportluftfilter...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. September 2015)

Nur weil der TÜV es einträgt ist es noch lange nicht legal. Blow-Offs sind eben nicht legal hier in Deutschland, bzw legal und illegal ist der falsche Begriff, du kannst es einbauen aber fahren ist damit nicht erlaubt  




> Außerdem erlischt die „Allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis“ (ABE) des Fahrzeuges, da ungefilterte, ölhaltige Abgase (durch die Ölschmierung des Turboladers und der evtl. Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung, die in das Ansaugsystem führt) in die Umwelt abgelassen werden.




Bei mir ist es jetzt übrigens ein A3 BJ 2010 mit 46k km und 125PS geworden. In Lavagrau Perleffekt als Sportback mit Xenon. 
Nächste Woche Samstag hol ich ihn ab, ich freue mich schon


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2015)

Filter davor und schon ist es legal.


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2015)

Und wie baust du einen Filter an ein offenes Blowoff?
Und was machst du gegen das zu laute Zischen? Wer legal fahren will, kann einfach ein geschlossenes verbauen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. September 2015)

Blow offs trägt doch selbst rhd ein ?


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2015)

Selbst RHD... der war gut, dass merkst du wohl selber oder? 
Wie Bioschnitzel schon sagt, eingetrage heißt nicht gleich das es legal ist. RHD ist auch so ziemlich die einzige Firma die mir bekannt ist, wo man Blowoffs überhaupt eingetragen bekommt. Wobei ich auch einige kenne wo sie es nicht eingetragen haben.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und wie baust du einen Filter an ein offenes Blowoff?
> Und was machst du gegen das zu laute Zischen? Wer legal fahren will, kann einfach ein geschlossenes verbauen.


Kommt auf die Bauweise an.
Ich hatte eins in meinem Fiat, da war glaube ich nen 1/2" Gewinde drin als Öffnung.
Darin verschraubt war nen Trichter, sollte wohl lauter dadurch sein.
Da hätte man einfach nen Filter reinschrauben können.
Durch den Filter wird das Geräusch ja sehr gedämmt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. September 2015)

Naja interessiert mich auch nicht. Den Sinn von nem bov sehe ich eh nicht, genauso wie ich auch OEM airbox drin habe.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2015)

Das BOV lässt die überschüssige Luft ab, so dass der Turbo nicht gegen eine geschlossene Drosselklappe Druck aufbaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das BOV lässt die überschüssige Luft ab, so dass der Turbo nicht gegen eine geschlossene Drosselklappe Druck aufbaut.



Dafür gibt es heute die Schubumluftventile.
Mit denen gelangen dann keine Öldämpfe aus dem Motor in die Umwelt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das BOV lässt die überschüssige Luft ab, so dass der Turbo nicht gegen eine geschlossene Drosselklappe Druck aufbaut.


Ja kannst auch einfach nen rzv statt bov fahren und hast dafür den nervigen sound nicht so penetrant ständig.


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2015)

Aber der Kettensägen ähnlichen Sound von Hondas findet man natürlich total spannend und geil im Gegensatz zum abpeiffen des Turbos.


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2015)

Jeder mag halt, was er mag!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. September 2015)

Nö, den Sound von Honda mochte ich noch nie. Meiner ist eh ziemlich leise und klingt relativ Serienmäßig, ist ja nur nen anderer Esd dran. Könnte ich ja gar nicht ab wenn der da immer so rumschreit.


----------



## fatlace (18. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber der Kettensägen ähnlichen Sound von Hondas findet man natürlich total spannend und geil im Gegensatz zum abpeiffen des Turbos.



ich finds ehrlich gesagt angenehmer, irgendwann würde mir das pfeifen tierisch auf die nerven gehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. September 2015)

Denke ich auch, BOV ist zwar geil zum ballern, aber auf dauer...


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich finds ehrlich gesagt angenehmer, irgendwann würde mir das pfeifen tierisch auf die nerven gehen.



Ich hab zwar kein Blowoff, aber bei mir drückt er den überschüssigen Ladedruck durch den Filter wieder raus. Ist quasi vom Geräusch das selbe ausser das es eben etwas leiser ist, nerven tut es mich gar nicht. Liegt auch daran das man nicht ständig mit vollem Ladedruck unterwegs ist. Und wenn man mal mit 0.5bar oder selbst mit 1bar beschleunigt nimmt man das im Innenraum nicht wirklich wahr. Ich fahr mit dem Subaru aber auch äusserst wenig, bin diese Saison nur 5.000 Kilometer gefahren und das war viel weil ich sehr lange krank geschrieben bin. Aber der Vergleich zu den Honda Kettensägen-Motoren war etwas unpassend, dass fällt mir im nachhinein selber auf. Aber ich finde auch das Honda den mit Abstand nervigsten Sound hat... bestes Beispiel dafür diese Möhre: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRaX7mVb5bA

Das ist für mich nerviger Sound.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. September 2015)

Schön wie er das Ding im kalten Zustand auf seine 4-5k rpm dreht  
Nene


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

Die Kiste qualmt nicht ohne Grund so... das wird bestimmt nicht nur Kondenswasser aus der AGA sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. September 2015)

Also im Leerlauf hört man bei mir die aga gar nicht nur den Motor auch sonst ist der Motor ziemlich laut im Vergleich zu Autos mit gedämmtem Motorraum. Meiner hört sich nicht so an, ich kann ja mal bei Gelegenheit ein bis machen.


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

Ob die "alten" Hondas auch so assi klingen weiß ich nicht, kenne immer nur die ganzen EG,EJ und EP Proleten die ihre Karre in den Begrenzer prügeln und sich dann freuen wenn die Leute gucken. Was für einen Motor ist bei dir verbaut? Auch der 1.3L wie in der EG Reihe? Soundfile oder Video kannste gerne mal machen, ich find sowas immer recht interessant.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. September 2015)

Naja ist Überall der selbe schmarn verbaut. Selber Motor wie es im EG ej gab. Also das der so klingt ist auch möglich. Aber ich denke soundtechnisch nen unterschied macht es ob man nen normalen Auspuff hat oder so eine brülltüte
Ich weiß nicht mal ob mein Auto ein Begrenzer hat lol


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2015)

Mit der Kiste fährt der noch rum?  Qualmt ja wie nen anständiger Motorschaden.


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal ob mein Auto ein Begrenzer hat lol



Wenn es der selbe Motor ist wie beim EJ9 (vorrausgesetzt Softwäre vom Steuergerät ist auch gleich) hat er einen Begrenzer. Ein ehemaliger Kumpel meinte nämlich an jeder!!! Ampel die Kiste in den Begrenzer hauen zu müssen. Begrenzer liegt glaube ich bei 7500U/Min. 20.000 Kilometer nach dem Kauf lief die Kiste nur noch auf 3 Pötten... komisch das sein Mitsubishi vorher genau mit dem selben Defekt verkauft wurde. Aber auch nach dem dritten Auto (Civic Coupe) mit Motorschaden war er der Meinung das es nicht an der Fahrweise sondern an seinem Pech liegen würde. Aber ich gebe zu das ich früher auch nicht anders war... hab zwar nicht im Stand die Kiste in den Begrenzer geknechtet aber auf Landstraßen und Autobahn schon öfters. Wurde aber von Auto zu Auto immer weniger. Am schlimmsten habe ich meinen Sunny behandelt, beim roten NX nur selten im Begrenzer, der graue NX hat glaub ich in 3 Jahren lediglich 5 mal den Begrenzer gesehen und der Subaru wird nicht mal in den roten Bereich gedreht. Man wird alt...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. September 2015)

Also mein Drehzahlmesser geht bis 8 k da hört er auf. Bis 8500 hatte ich schonmal. Motor und ECU ist nicht mehr Serie Motor ist auch ne Nummer größer wie im ej9


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. September 2015)

Ich hab meinen Peugeot letzte Woche Sonntag beim Seasonending in Hamburg fürs dB messen das erste Mal im stand bis in den Begrenzer gedreht, ist nicht grade so cool, aber wollte mal wissen auf was für nen Wert ich komme


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also mein Drehzahlmesser geht bis 8 k da hört er auf. Bis 8500 hatte ich schonmal. Motor und ECU ist nicht mehr Serie Motor ist auch ne Nummer größer wie im ej9



Vielleicht hat er auch kein Begrenzer. Das kommt schonmal vor, der GA16 (1.6L Nissan Motor) wird im Nissan 100NX verbaut (ohne Begrenzer) mit anderem Steuergerät hat der Motor im Nissan Sunny und Nissan Almera einen Begrenzer. Wo genau der liegt weiß ich aber aus dem Kopf nicht, wegen der Gasanlage drehe ich den Motor nie über 4000U/Min. Und im Benzinbetrieb hab ich es nie getestet, hat bei mir auch nie mehr als 6000U/Min gesehen. Vielleicht ist das bei Honda ähnlich gelöst oder aber der Begrenzer wurde angehoben, wird bei den B16 Motoren auch sehr gerne gemacht. 



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Peugeot letzte Woche Sonntag beim Seasonending in Hamburg fürs dB messen das erste Mal im stand bis in den Begrenzer gedreht, ist nicht grade so cool, aber wollte mal wissen auf was für nen Wert ich komme



Und hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. September 2015)

Naja und dann ohne Begrenzer kann ich so hoch wie ich will oder was.


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

Du kannst so hoch drehen bis was kaputt geht... ich hab es bei einem Schlachter von mir mal getestet. Ein einziges mal hat der Motor über 10.000 Umdrehung ausgehalten, danach war er fest. Aber es macht auch wenig Sinn die Motoren so hoch zu drehen, die meisten Motoren bauen schon deutlich vor dem Begrenzer ab und liefern deutlich weniger Leistung. Beim grauen NX war die maximale Leistung bei 6845U/Min (Begrenzer 7800U/Min) beim Subaru ist die maximale Leistung bei 5291U/Min (Begrenzer irgendwo oberhalb von 7000U/Min). Alles über die Drehzahl der Peak Leistung bring nicht viel, das Auto wird ab dort langsamer und schalten bringt mehr. Einzig und alleine aufm Track dreht man teilweise etwas höher um nicht unnötig z.B. vor einer Kurve schalten zu müssen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. September 2015)

Hab 114,2 dB erreicht, es wurde aus einem halben Meter Entfernung zum Ende des ESD's gemessen.
Kann aber jetzt nicht richtig einschätzen wie laut das ist,
Platz 3 auf der ganzen Veranstaltung hatte 121 dB, wobei das ja nochmal n ordentlicher Unterschied ist, irgendwie steigert sich die Lautstärke bei 3 dB Unterschied um das doppelte, irgendwie so war das.
War aber auch schön da die ganzen Autos (Golf2, Impreza WRX bishin zum M5 v10) zu hören, hat man ja nicht alle Tage auf einem Fleck.


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

114.2dB ist schon sehr laut. Was für ein Peugeot fährst du? Und was für eine Auspuffanlage?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. September 2015)

Nen 207 mit dem 1.6 Turbo, also gleicher Motor wie im Mini Cooper S
bis jetzt ist nurn ESD von Rüffer dran, wollte irgendwann mal die restliche AGA mit Downpipe machen, aber dadurch dass der Motor in letzter Zeit n paar Probleme gemacht hat, musst ich das erstmal verschieben


----------



## Magogan (19. September 2015)

General Motors kauft sich frei: 900 Millionen für defekte Zündschlösser - SPIEGEL ONLINE

500.000 Autos müssen in die Werkstatt: Trick könnte VW Milliarden kosten | tagesschau.de

900 Millionen Strafe für über 100 Tote, aber eine Milliardenstrafe für falsche Emissionswerte. Man muss schließlich Prioritäten setzen Oo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. September 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Nen 207 mit dem 1.6 Turbo, also gleicher Motor wie im Mini Cooper S
> bis jetzt ist nurn ESD von Rüffer dran, wollte irgendwann mal die restliche AGA mit Downpipe machen, aber dadurch dass der Motor in letzter Zeit n paar Probleme gemacht hat, musst ich das erstmal verschieben



Ich würde mal schätzen, dass das Messgerät bestimmt 20dB zu viel angezeigt hat.
Echte, bzw richtig gemessene 114dB sind im Alltag nicht fahrbar.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. September 2015)

Gut das kann sein, aber die 114db wurden ja bei 6-7k rpm gemessen und im Alltag fahre ich ja nicht so  
Habe mich aber auch gewundert, n M5 V10 kam mit Serien AGA auf 118db. Mal so als Beispiel. 
Ich fahre diesen Sonntag wahrscheinlich nach Geesthacht, zum Tuningday, soweit ich weiß gibt es da auch so nen dB-Messstand, vielleicht lasse ich das da nochmal messen, könnte ja schon sein dass die was falsch gemacht haben


----------



## turbosnake (19. September 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> General Motors kauft sich frei: 900 Millionen für defekte Zündschlösser - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> 500.000 Autos müssen in die Werkstatt: Trick könnte VW Milliarden kosten | tagesschau.de
> 
> 900 Millionen Strafe für über 100 Tote, aber eine Milliardenstrafe für falsche Emissionswerte. Man muss schließlich Prioritäten setzen Oo


Nur kommen bei GM noch Entschädigungen oben drauf.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. September 2015)

Find ich trotzdem ne Frechheit.

Das kostet GM 1,5 Milliarden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. September 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Gut das kann sein, aber die 114db wurden ja bei 6-7k rpm gemessen und im Alltag fahre ich ja nicht so
> Habe mich aber auch gewundert, n M5 V10 kam mit Serien AGA auf 118db. Mal so als Beispiel.
> Ich fahre diesen Sonntag wahrscheinlich nach Geesthacht, zum Tuningday, soweit ich weiß gibt es da auch so nen dB-Messstand, vielleicht lasse ich das da nochmal messen, könnte ja schon sein dass die was falsch gemacht haben



Ein M5 mit original Anlage wird nicht auf 118dB kommen.
Das Messgerät war wohl von der billgen Sorte


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2015)

114db aus 50cm Entfernung kommt schon hin. Wenn man 4-5 Meter vom Auto weg ist, dann sind das vielleicht noch 85-90 db je nach Umgebung.

So laut ist das nicht. Laute Autos haben in 50cm Entfernung zum ESD locker über 135db. ...natürlich ohne Zulassung...


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

Laut ist sowas schon.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2015)

Aus 50cm Entfernung ist das kein besonders lautes Auto. Das ist schon ziemlich nah am Auspuff gemessen. Ein Kopfhörer macht auch 120db allerdings in 1cm Entfernung. Bei db Messungen hat der Abstand einen sehr großen Einfluss.


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

1cm sind keine 50cm. Ich kenne die Messverfahren durch diverse Geräuschsmessungen dank Polizei schon und kann dir sagen das 114dB alles andere als leise ist. 1 Meter hinter dem Auspuff, 1 Meter zur Seite und halber Meter in der Höhe waren bei mir damals 116dB und das war dem Prüfer entschieden zu laut.


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2015)

116dB bei wieviel Umdrehungen? 
Bei haben sie damals mit 3500 1/min gemessen, waren glaube ich 105dB.


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> 1cm sind keine 50cm. Ich kenne die Messverfahren durch diverse Geräuschsmessungen dank Polizei schon und kann dir sagen das 114dB alles andere als leise ist. 1 Meter hinter dem Auspuff, 1 Meter zur Seite und halber Meter in der Höhe waren bei mir damals 116dB und das war dem Prüfer entschieden zu laut.



Du bist einmal an mir vorbeigefahren. Und ich wurde überhaupt erst aufmerksam, weil da ein Auto so laut war. Ansonsten hätte ich garnicht auf die Autoschlange an der Ampel geachtet. Und das war ja nur rumgerollt, wegen der Ampel eben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. September 2015)

Nach geesthacht wollte ich auch, schaffe es leider nicht bin gerade mitten im umzug


----------



## thunderofhate (19. September 2015)

Alfa baut ja manchmal ziemlich schöne Autos, aber irgendwie vergessen sie immer, dass auch noch ein Kennzeichen angebracht werden muss. 

Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio auf der IAA: Alfa hat es auf den M3 abgesehen


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 116dB bei wieviel Umdrehungen?
> Bei haben sie damals mit 3500 1/min gemessen, waren glaube ich 105dB.



Die Hälfte von der maximalen Drehzahl, sprich 4000U/Min.



Seabound schrieb:


> Du bist einmal an mir vorbeigefahren. Und ich wurde überhaupt erst aufmerksam, weil da ein Auto so laut war. Ansonsten hätte ich garnicht auf die Autoschlange an der Ampel geachtet. Und das war ja nur rumgerollt, wegen der Ampel eben.



Das kann sein, jedoch muss das der graue NX gewesen sein. Der war minimal leiser als der rote es mal war.


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2015)

Ja Mann! Heute morgen auf dem Flohmarkt einen original Wackel-Elvis entdeckt. Gleich mal zugeschlagen für 7€. 

Der kommt an den Spiegel in den Megane. Sowas wollte ich schon immer mal haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. September 2015)

Der überlebt dann aber hoffentlich den nächsten Crash auf der Rennstrecke


----------



## Riverna (20. September 2015)

Oder den nächsten Unfall wenn du mal wieder in ein Stauende eierst


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2015)

Das ist dann der G Kraft Anzeiger. 
Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich Gegenstände am Rückspiegel schrecklich finde?


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2015)

Aktuell hängt dort noch so ein übergroßer Plastikschnuller vom Jahrmarkt. So einer wo mit bunten Zuckerperlchen gefüllt ist. Aber der Elvis ist eindeutig besser! 





Dustin91 schrieb:


> Der überlebt dann aber hoffentlich den nächsten Crash auf der Rennstrecke



Ich bin noch nie auf der Rennstrecke gecrashed. Stauenden, Bäume, Einkaufswagen, waren bis jetzt so meine Dinger... und Leitplanken.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Aktuell hängt dort noch so ein übergroßer Plastikschnuller vom Jahrmarkt. So einer wo mit bunten Zuckerperlchen gefüllt ist. Aber der Elvis ist eindeutig besser!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie waers wenn du alles was dich irgendwie ablenken koennte einfach weglaesst?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2015)

Meine Güte ihr seid immer nur am zicken, lasst ihn doch. 
Zumal er es wirklich mit Humor nimmt, dann muss man nicht noch nachtreten.


----------



## Verminaard (20. September 2015)

Bisher hat er anscheinend Glueck gehabt das es keine Personenschaeden gab.
Lasst uns solch ein Verhalten weiterfoerdern und tanzen unseren Namen dazu.
Ist egal ob hier eine Zeitbombe rumfaehrt.

Vielleicht bisschen ueberspitzt geschrieben.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Meine Güte ihr seid immer nur am zicken, lasst ihn doch.
> Zumal er es wirklich mit Humor nimmt, dann muss man nicht noch nachtreten.



Mein Posting war nicht ganz ernst gemeint 
Und hier ist doch eh der Umgang locker. Hier will keiner keinem etwas böses tun


----------



## Riverna (20. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie auf der Rennstrecke gecrashed. Stauenden, Bäume, Einkaufswagen, waren bis jetzt so meine Dinger... und Leitplanken.



Du bist echt der Brüller... irgendwie fang ich an dich und deine Art zu mögen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du bist echt der Brüller... irgendwie fang ich an dich und deine Art zu mögen.


Dann darfst du aber nie am Stauende stehen.


----------



## Riverna (20. September 2015)

Er wohnt zum Glück ~ 60km weg. Und wenn ich am Wochenende in Wiesbaden bin, stehe ich selten im Stau und wenn doch mit dem Almera oder dem Sunny. Da macht mir ein Unfall wenig aus...


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2015)

Naja, es geht mir auch nicht ums Auto.


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, es geht mir auch nicht ums Auto.



Um was denn sonst?


----------



## Riverna (20. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, es geht mir auch nicht ums Auto.



Tot gefahren hat er bisher zum Glück noch niemanden. Hoffen wir mal das es dabei bleibt.


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2015)

Fucking Hell! Jesus Christ!

So vernichtet man einen Renault mit Style!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i-FL7DMU75k


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Um was denn sonst?


Vielleicht um die Menschen im Auto?


----------



## Riverna (20. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Fucking Hell! Jesus Christ!
> 
> So vernichtet man einen Renault mit Style!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i-FL7DMU75k



Was ein Weichei... die Karre ist doch wieder auf den Reifen gelandet. Also ein Subaru wäre einfach weiter gefahren.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2015)

Interessant, das Video wurde entfernt.


----------



## Kusanar (21. September 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Alfa baut ja manchmal ziemlich schöne Autos, aber irgendwie vergessen sie immer, dass auch noch ein Kennzeichen angebracht werden muss.
> 
> Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio auf der IAA: Alfa hat es auf den M3 abgesehen



Naja, wird halt wieder seitwärts angebracht wie schon beim 156er und 147er.
Ist auch mal erfrischend anders, als immer alles schön zentriert. Asymmetrie FTW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant, das Video wurde entfernt.


Kann schon Sinn machen, bevor man den Schaden meldet und es gefunden wird, je nachdem was passiert und was zu sehen ist...


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2015)

Bäääm. Da isses wieder!

https://youtu.be/ErNvQDdqrAo


----------



## Useful (21. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, es geht mir auch nicht ums Auto.




Ihm gehts wohl nur um seinen Kaffee.

Das ist echt nicht lustig. Mir würds auch um die Menschen im Auto gehen. Und ums Auto auch.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Ihm gehts wohl nur um seinen Kaffee.
> 
> Das ist echt nicht lustig. Mir würds auch um die Menschen im Auto gehen. Und ums Auto auch.


Naja mein Auto ist versichert für alle möglichen Eventualitäten und müsste zur Not halt ein neues her.
Bei Menschen gestaltet sich das etwas komplizierter.


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Ihm gehts wohl nur um seinen Kaffee.
> 
> Das ist echt nicht lustig. Mir würds auch um die Menschen im Auto gehen. Und ums Auto auch.




Um ehrlich zu sein, gings mir eigentlich nur um meinen Sack. Ich wollte mir einfach diesen scheißheißen Kaffee nicht in der Schritt kippen. Ich hab wirklich im ersten Moment nur an meine Cojones gedacht. Alles andere war mir egal.  Brems mal einhändig (in der rechten Hand war ja die Kaffeetasse) mit so nem Clio Sport von über 200 auf Null runter. Das Ding hatte noch kein ESP hat und hat beim Bremsen mit dem Popo gewackelt wie ne brasilianische Sambatänzerin auf ner Überdosis MDMA. Da wird dir schon mit beiden Händen am Lenkrad Angst und bange, weil beim Bremsen so heftig das Heck kommt. Jedenfalls ist ja nicht viel passiert. Hätte ich beide Hände am Lenkrad gehabt, hätte ich mich besser abstützen  und vermutlich auch fester auf die Bremse treten gekonnt.  So musste ich ja > Heck in der Spur halten > Bremsen > Hoden retten alles mit einer Hand quasi. Ich hätte es fast geschafft und es ging ja auch nicht wirklich viel kaputt. Den Passat vor mir hatte es etwas mitgenommen. Mein Auto war relativ heile. Vaddern hat das Ganze bei uns in der Werkstatt repariert und gut war.


----------



## Useful (21. September 2015)

Man trinkt doch keinen Kaffee wenn man mit 200 fährt....
Und auch nicht wenn man noch etwas müde ist.
Naja, dafür fährst du ja jetzt ganz vorsichtig so wie ich den Eindruck habe.


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2015)

Ich war jung und leichtsinnig.


----------



## turbosnake (21. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Man trinkt doch keinen Kaffee wenn man mit 200 fährt....


Aber Kaltgetränke wären kein Problem?



> Und auch nicht wenn man noch etwas müde ist.


Also gar nicht mehr Autofahren?!  Glaube kaum das alle auf unserer Straßen zu 100% ausgeschlafen ist.

Wenn die Strecke gerade ist und man innerhalb der Sichtweite anhalten gibt es da Probleme.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Was den das für ne Dreckskiste die mit OEM Bremsen hinten überbremst lol. Wenn die bremsen vernünftig funktioniert hätten wäre da gar nix unruhig. Ausser ohne ABS und alle Räder blockieren.


----------



## Useful (21. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber Kaltgetränke wären kein Problem?
> 
> 
> Also gar nicht mehr Autofahren?!  Glaube kaum das alle auf unserer Straßen zu 100% ausgeschlafen ist.
> ...



Natürlich, stell dir vor du kippst normal warmes Wasser über deine Hände, bei Kaffee erschreckst du dich und baust dann ein Unfall, bei Wasser/Cola oder so passiert das dann nicht 
Nein, Spaß beiseite.

Das war eher auf die 200 bezogen. Man soll ja die Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten anpassen, also das nächste mal statt 200 vllt 70 bzw auf der Autobahn 100 oder so. Aber bitte keine 200. Dann ist das auch kein Problem 
Und bei genügend Abstand auch nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, gings mir eigentlich nur um meinen Sack....



Danke, hab fast Tränen in den Augen vom Lachen


----------



## Seeefe (21. September 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Man trinkt doch keinen Kaffee wenn man mit 200 fährt....
> Und auch nicht wenn man noch etwas müde ist.
> Naja, dafür fährst du ja jetzt ganz vorsichtig so wie ich den Eindruck habe.



Darum fahr ich längere Strecken auch nur mit einem Beifahrer der mir den Becher anreichen kann


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2015)

Getränkehalter oder noch besser: Den Kaffee morgens direkt zu Hause trinken wären auch noch eine Option.


----------



## Useful (21. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Getränkehalter oder noch besser: Den Kaffee morgens direkt zu Hause trinken wären auch noch eine Option.



Oder wenn man irgendwo an einer Ampel steht, da kann ja nicht so viel passieren. Oder eben rechts ran fahren.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Darum fahr ich längere Strecken auch nur mit einem Beifahrer der mir den Becher anreichen kann



Vorbildlich 

Ich habe ja nix dagegen wenn jemand da irgendwo Kaffee trinkt solange da kein anderer bei gefährdet wird. Genauso mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Man sollte sich im klaren sein was man tut und verantwortungsbewusst und geistesgegenwärtig handeln 

Allen dann eine gute Fahrt!


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. September 2015)

Beim fahren trinken? Neee lieber nicht. Beim tanken nen halben oder ganzen Liter auf ex reinkippen und dann weiter auf die Bahn bis der Tank wieder leer ist. Ist mit Abstand am besten.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was den das für ne Dreckskiste die mit OEM Bremsen hinten überbremst lol. Wenn die bremsen vernünftig funktioniert hätten wäre da gar nix unruhig. Ausser ohne ABS und alle Räder blockieren.



Wenn das Heck tänzelt, dann hat man sehr viel Bremsleistung auf der Vorderachse und hinten wenig Gewicht/Anpressdruck. Hinten überbremsen würde in einem schlagartigen Dreher enden... ...nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## Seabound (21. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was den das für ne Dreckskiste die mit OEM Bremsen hinten überbremst lol. Wenn die bremsen vernünftig funktioniert hätten wäre da gar nix unruhig. Ausser ohne ABS und alle Räder blockieren.



Die überbremst nicht. Das Heck wurde einfach extrem leicht beim Bremsen und Einlenken. Sehr agil zu fahren.  Aber kann einen auch böse überraschen, wenn man nicht damit rechnet. 

Bei meinem Clio RS war das noch wilder. Bei ner harten Bremsung auf der AB hat da voll das ESP geregelt, weil das Heck zum Überholen angesetzt hat. In ner Kurve ne Notbremsung war lebensgefährlich. Das lag aber auch daran, weil ich das Fahrwerk in unvernünftiger Art und Weise etwas modifiziert hatte und die Reifen auch. Mit den original Teilen ist der Effekt nicht ganz so wild aufgetreten. 

Der Megane ist auch so ausgelegt. Renault hat, für ein agiles Heck, sogar die Spur der Vorderachse breiter ausgelegt, als an der Hinterachse. Das Ding wird beim Bremsen hinten tierisch leicht. Dafür kann man schön Driften, wenn man die Karre ordentlich ins Eck pfeffert. Wenn man damit klar kommt, dass sich das Heck heftig eindreht, ist man verdammt schnell unterwegs. Ungeübte, die nicht damit rechnen, dass das Auto so agil ist, machen sich bestimmt vor Schreck erst mal in die Hose. Zum Glück gibts aber ja ESP. 

Ach ja, deiner Äußerung entnehme ich, dass du wohl noch nie ein wirklich sportliches Auto gefahren bist.

BadSack hat den Effekt treffend beschrieben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Lol ich habe ja kein rennauto. Bin auch noch nie 200 gefahren. Gibt nur mehr steinschläge.


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol ich habe ja kein rennauto. Bin auch noch nie 200 gefahren. Gibt nur mehr steinschläge.


Warum möchtest Du dann mitreden?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Mach ich doch nicht. Man muss alles als grund sehen warum franzosenautos mist sind.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol ich habe ja kein rennauto. Bin auch noch nie 200 gefahren. Gibt nur mehr steinschläge.


DAnn weisst du auch nicht, wie das ist bei über 200 ne Vollbremsung machen zu müssen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Kann ich dir sagen was bei meinem Auto passiert wenn du voll rauflatscht auf die bremse. Das auto rutscht irgendwo hin.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. September 2015)

Vollbremsung heißt eigentlich nicht ohne Verstand Beintraining zu betreiben.


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was den das für ne Dreckskiste die mit OEM Bremsen hinten überbremst lol. Wenn die bremsen vernünftig funktioniert hätten wäre da gar nix unruhig. Ausser ohne ABS und alle Räder blockieren.



Man merkt das du keinerlei Ahnung von Autos und deren Verhalten hast... nicht jeder hat 220mm Scheiben an der Vorderachse wie du. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen was bei meinem Auto passiert wenn du voll rauflatscht auf die bremse. Das auto rutscht irgendwo hin.



Bei den maximal 60km/h die du in der Stadt fährst, kann das natürlich nicht passieren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

In der Stadt fahr ich doch keine 60, da sind 50 erlaubt, manchmal fahr ich aber auch langsamer, wenn die fahrbahn ******* ist. 

Naja ne größere Bremse bringt es an meinem Auto glaube ich auch nicht, weil die jetzt es ja locker schafft die räder zu blockieren, und mit einer größeren bremse würden die doch nur noch schneller blockieren. 

Natürlich habe ich keine Erfahrung im Extrembereich, woher den auch, ich fahr nach vorschrift und auch nicht viel, wo soll das herkommen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. September 2015)

Du bist also auch einer von den Schleichern.
Das sind genauso schlimme wie Heizer.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Nö da wo geht fahr ich auch das erlaubte Tempo. Manchmal kann man in der 30er Zone aber nur 20 fahren weil die Straßen so mist sind, schleicher sind die die auf der Landstraße 70 bei 100 fahren. Das mache ich nie, Landstraße fahren macht doch spaß. 

Natürlich fahr ich vorsichtig sonst geht noch das Auto kaputt und das will ich erst recht nicht.


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich keine Erfahrung im Extrembereich, woher den auch, ich fahr nach vorschrift und auch nicht viel, wo soll das herkommen.



Das ist ansich auch überhaupt kein Problem, aber wieso behauptest du dann sachen... welche du überhaupt nicht beurteilen kannst wegen nicht vorhandener Erfahrung? Das wäre ungefähr das selbe wenn ich einem Flugzeugpiloten erzählen will wie sich eine Boing 747 bei einer Landung abbremst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Der Boing Pilot hat sicher kein Becher Kaffee in der Hand und crasht dabei noch irgendwo gegen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. September 2015)

Boeing, nicht das stylisierte Geräusch.


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der Boing Pilot hat sicher kein Becher Kaffee in der Hand und crasht dabei noch irgendwo gegen.



Darum geht es doch überhaupt nicht...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Hat er doch selbst gesagt das er ohne becher besser bremsen könnte. Mich kotzt sowas an ihm geht es nur um sein scheiß sack, ich wird ja ausrasten wenn mir so ein arroganter typ ins auto fährt. Im gegensatz zu ihm ist mir mein Auto nicht egal und wenn mir einer reinfährt habe ich kein auto mehr, da jann ich nicht einfach so zu honda gehen und sagen ich möchte ein top ed3 haben der noch top ist. So einer zerstört dann seltene klassiker, vielleicht noch teure wo es nur noch eine hand voll von gibt und schert sich nicht drum. Die meisten wunden am körper sind nach ein paar wochen nichtmehr vorhanden. Immer dieses geredet scheiß egal ob das auto komplett schrott ist hauptsache du hast dir dein bein nicht gebrochen.


----------



## turbosnake (21. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> ...


Geiles Bild.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> .


Es gibt Versicherungen.
Und bei teuren/seltenen Autos lohnt sich eigentlich fast jede Reparatur.
Und wenn dir dein Auto so wichtig ist, dann lass es einpacken und stelle es in dein Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. September 2015)

Ne, er lässt es einfach durch rumstehen kaputt gehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Ja und Krankenversicherung gibt es für Menschen, also kann man mit dem gesund geheuchle auch aufhören. 

Ein Auto hat vllt. noch einen anderen wert als dem materiellen.


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hat er doch selbst gesagt das er ohne becher besser bremsen könnte. Mich kotzt sowas an ihm geht es nur um sein scheiß sack, ich wird ja ausrasten wenn mir so ein arroganter typ ins auto fährt. Im gegensatz zu ihm ist mir mein Auto nicht egal und wenn mir einer reinfährt habe ich kein auto mehr, da jann ich nicht einfach so zu honda gehen und sagen ich möchte ein top ed3 haben der noch top ist. So einer zerstört dann seltene klassiker, vielleicht noch teure wo es nur noch eine hand voll von gibt und schert sich nicht drum. Die meisten wunden am körper sind nach ein paar wochen nichtmehr vorhanden. Immer dieses geredet scheiß egal ob das auto komplett schrott ist hauptsache du hast dir dein bein nicht gebrochen.



Mir geht es nicht um den Becher, sondern um deine Aussage das seine Bremsen nicht richtig funktionieren und darum das Heck ruhig ist.



Seabound schrieb:


> Dafür kann man schön Driften, wenn man die Karre ordentlich ins Eck pfeffert.



Das bezweifel ich jedoch sehr stark, driften kann man mit dem Hocker nur wenn man rückwärts fährt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Ja dachte ich halt. Hatte ich mal gelesen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja und Krankenversicherung gibt es für Menschen, also kann man mit dem gesund geheuchle auch aufhören.
> 
> Ein Auto hat vllt. noch einen anderen wert als dem materiellen.


Wenn dein Auto nen Totalschaden hat dann ist das vielleicht nicht schön, aber mir wäre das viel lieber als wenn meine Frau nicht mehr wäre.
Bei dir klingt das so, als wäre die dein Auto wichtiger als ein Menschenleben.
Und sowas finde ich


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. September 2015)

Nein, aber ihr tut so als ob lieber 100 schrottreife autos als ein gebrochenes bein.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

Mir persönlich wäre bei einem Unfall lieber ein Totalschaden am Subaru, als das meine Verlobte auch nur einen einzigen blauen Fleck hat. Egal ob die Versicherung bezahlt oder ich auf dem Schaden sitzen bleiben würde. Aber das sieht jeder anders, ich bin auch einer der wenigen in meinem Freundeskreis der seine Freundin das Sommerauto fahren lässt. Mir ist es wie gesagt wichtig das sie gesund wieder kommt, nicht das Auto.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre bei einem Unfall lieber ein Totalschaden am Subaru, als das meine Verlobte auch nur einen einzigen blauen Fleck hat. Egal ob die Versicherung bezahlt oder ich auf dem Schaden sitzen bleiben würde.


So siehts aus, naja bei mir wärs die Frau
Ich mag mein Auto, aber meine Frau ist mir da viel wichtiger.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Du hast doch auch ne Krankenversicherung für deine Verlobte genauso wie versicherung fürs Auto. In beiden fällen zahlt es also die Versicherung. 
Ich verstehe die Logik nicht. Klar liebt man die Person vielleicht mehr als das Auto, aber ein blauer Fleck schadet nicht, hat keine bleibenden Schäden und ist nach einer Woche wieder weg. An Schmerzen kann man sich zum Glück nicht erinnern, bzw. vergisst sie sehr schnell. 
Das Auto ist nach einer Woche immer noch kaputt und die Versicherung zahlt garantiert nicht Fahrzeugpreis + alle Tuningteile Neupreis. 
Wenn die Person dann im Rohlstuhl sitzt oder so ist es was anderes.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Vergleichst du gerade nen Totalschaden mit nem blauen Fleck?
Und ja, Schmerzen vergisst man, aber die Narben bleiben.
Beim Menschen kannst du nicht so einfach Teile tauschen wie beim Auto.

Ich habe einmal den Fehler gemacht und eine sehr gute Freundin für nen Schaden an meinem Auto verantwortlich gemacht.
Aber ich habe schon nach 5 Minuten gemerkt, dass das Unsinn ist und mich sofort bei ihr entschuldigt.
Das ist mittlerweile auch schon 15-16 Jahre und selbst da hatte ich schon begriffen, dass Menschen wichtiger sind.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja ne größere Bremse bringt es an meinem Auto glaube ich auch nicht, weil die jetzt es ja locker schafft die räder zu blockieren, und mit einer größeren bremse würden die doch nur noch schneller blockieren.



Das stimmt zwar, das man mit einer Serienbremsanlage die Räder auch oft schnell zum blockieren bringen kann, aber deine Schlussfolgerung daraus ist falsch.
Mit einer größeren Bremsanlage wird die Dosierbarkeit knapp vor der Blockiergrenze deutlich besser. Damit verbesserst du die Verzögerung enorm.
Da wo bei dir die Serienbremse dann fast unkontrollierbar anfängt zu blockieren, und bei trockener Fahrbahn dein ABS beginnt dir den Bremsweg verlängert (gegenüber einer non ABS Bremsung), hast du die Möglichkeit mit einer größeren Bremsanlage mühelos eine viel bessere Verzögerung knapp vor Blockiergrenze rauszuholen. Dank der deutlich besseren Dosierbarkeit knapp vor der Blockiergrenze.
Die Reifen fangen dann auch schon an laute Geräusche zu machen, allerdings ohne dass sie blockieren, das ABS anfängt einzugreifen.
Das ABS bringt dir hier nur das Fahrzeug auf Kosten der Bremsleistung noch lenkbar zu halten, wenn du überhaupt ABS hast.
Der Unterschied bei höherer Geschwindigkeit z.B. auf der Autobahn, braucht man natürlich gar nicht mehr drauf einzugehen.


----------



## keinnick (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja dachte ich halt. Hatte ich mal gelesen.



Und das ist das Problem, das sich wie ein roter Faden durch viele (nicht alle) Deiner Posts zieht. Du liest oder hörst irgendwas und stellst es dann als Tatsache hin, ohne genau zu wissen, wovon Du da überhaupt sprichst. 

Zu dem Rest sag ich mal nix. Ich hoffe Deine Ansichten zu Fahrzeug- und Personenschäden ändern sich mit der Zeit, wenn Du vielleicht mal Familie hast.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Ich habe kein ABS. Ich glaube eher würde es was bringen ABS nachzurüsten als größere bremsen. 

Von nem blauen Fleck bleibt doch keine Narbe lol.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch ne Krankenversicherung für deine Verlobte genauso wie versicherung fürs Auto. In beiden fällen zahlt es also die Versicherung.
> Ich verstehe die Logik nicht.



Irgendwann wirst du Reif genug sein und wirst es von ganz alleine verstehen.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe kein ABS. Ich glaube eher würde es was bringen ABS nachzurüsten als größere bremsen.



Glaub doch einfach mal den Leuten die mehr Ahnung haben als du... sonst kommt wieder sowas raus wie gestern Abend. Was DiabloIIIFan sagt ist völlig richtig...


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe kein ABS. Ich glaube eher würde es was bringen ABS nachzurüsten als größere bremsen.
> 
> Von nem blauen Fleck bleibt doch keine Narbe lol.


Ok, du willst es einfach nicht verstehen.
Tut mir leid, aber werd erstmal etwas reifer.
Dann verstehst du es vielleicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Also meinst du nicht das der Computer also das ABS mehr rausholen kann als der Mensch durch bessere dosierbarkeit ?


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Das meinte ich nicht damit.
Aber du weisst bestimmt wie ABS funktioniert, zumindest hoffe ich das.
Dann solltest du auch wissen, daß das ABS keine Bremswege verkürzt. 
Es ist nur als Hilfestellung gedacht, damit du bei einer Vollbremsung dein Auto noch lenken kannst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Naja theoretisch verkürzt es schon den Bremsweg. 
Wenn man nicht Profifahrer ist dann bremst man erstmal ohne Abs voll die räder blockieren. Dadurch wird der bremsweg länger. Ich glaube für die optimale bremsung solte sich das rad 50-60% langsamer drehen als die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit. Sozusagen negativer schlupf. Für die zahl müsste ich aber nochmal nachgucken. Genau das kann doch das Abs theoretisch machen, die perfekte raddrehzahl für den optimalen bremsweg. So genau dosieren mit dem fuß geht gar nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Ok, du hast echt keine Ahnung wofür ABS gut ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du auch wissen, daß das ABS keine Bremswege verkürzt.


Theoretisch nicht, praktisch erlaubt es aber unerfahrenen Fahrern, besonders auf schlechter Fahrbahn, eine Bremsleistung aufzubauen, die sie ohne ABS nicht erreichen würden. Auf der anderen Seite kann ein schlecht eingestelltes oder nicht angepasstes ABS, falls man beispielsweise Reifen mit geringerem Abrollumfang aufgezogen hat, den Bremsweg verlängern.

Edit: Ninjad.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also meinst du nicht das der Computer also das ABS mehr rausholen kann als der Mensch durch bessere dosierbarkeit ?



Die Bremse bremst, und nicht das ABS. Bisschen lächerlich ausgedrückt, aber du verstehst was gemeint ist.
Das ABS verlängert dir den Bremsweg. Natürlich nicht in dem Fall, wo du kein ABS hast, und so stark bremst das die Räder blockieren, du dann z.B. auf nasser Fahrbahn elendig weit rutschen würdest.
Wenn du es schaffst genau den Punkt vor der Blockiergrenze zu treffen, ist der Bremsweg kürzer, wie wenn du einfach voll in das ABS reinbremst.
Dieser Punkt bzw. dieser Bereich davor wird mit größerer Bremsanlage auch immer größer/breiter. Heißt zunehmend leicher zu treffen, ohne zu stark zu bremsen, sodass die Räder blockieren wollen und das ABS einspringt. 
In diesem Punkt/Bereich dort kannst du dann bremsen und das optimale herausholen.

Bei z.B. 08/15 Serienbremse ist das kaum oder nur sehr schwer möglich. Du pendelst dort eher zwischen zu schwach bremsen, oder die Grenze überschreiten und in das ABS reinbremsen hin und her. Und deshalb wird dort auch der Bremsweg länger.
Andernfalls würde das bedeuten, das du anzweifelst oder es nicht glaubst, das mit größerer bzw. stärkerer Bremsanlage der Bremsweg kürzer wird.
Da bin ich raus.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Wobei ne größere Bremsanlage nur solange was bringt, bis die Reifen überfordert sind.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ok, du hast echt keine Ahnung wofür ABS gut ist.



Unrecht hat er mit seiner Aussage nicht, da wir mittlerweile bemerkt haben das er recht wenig Erfahrung hat wird ihm ABS sogar einen kürzeren Bremsweg bringen. Ein geübter Fahrer (damit meine ich keine Rennfahrer) können natürlich auch ohne ABS eine ähnlichen Bremsweg hinbekommen. Im Theorie verkürzt ABS den Bremsweg nicht, in der Praxis bei vielen Fahrer jedoch schon.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wobei ne größere Bremsanlage nur solange was bringt, bis die Reifen überfordert sind.



Ansich richtig. Aber egal wie gut der Reifen ist und wie schwach die Bremse auch ist, man kann es immer hinbekommen das der Reifen überfordert ist. Im Grenzbereich bringt eine große Bremse aber länger eine konstante Leistung als eine kleinere. Solange die Reifen dabei nicht quitschen, werden sie auch nicht überfordert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Damit du ein komplett anderes gefühl hast beim bremsen musst du dann doch auch eine andere bauart von bremsen nehmen oder? Wenn man ein Auto hat, dann nimmt man die bremsanlage vom selben modell nur mit mehr leistung wo die scheiben etwas größer sind, aber immer noch schwimmsattel und sonst ähnlich aufgebaut dürfte die dosierbarkeit doch nicht so viel besser sein oder ? Im endeffekt ist es auch nur wieder eine serienanlage.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

Bock mal dein Auto hoch und dreh mal ein Rad. 
Dann versuchst du es einmal mit 2 Fingern gut und punktgenau zu stoppen.
Danach probierst du es mit beiden Händen. 
Dann erzählst du uns, was besser geklappt hat.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

Du denkst also das eine 8 Kolben Festsattelbremsanlage mit 33cm Scheiben nicht besser ist als eine 4 Kolben Festsattelbremsanlage mit 28cm Scheiben? Natürlich ist die größere Bremsanlage aus einem anderen Modell (in deinem Fall möglich die vom DC2 oder EG6) besser als deine kleine. Eben weil sie z.B. eine deutlich größere Seibe hat und möglicherweise mehr Kolben im Sattel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ansich richtig. Aber egal wie gut der Reifen ist und wie schwach die Bremse auch ist, man kann es immer hinbekommen das der Reifen überfordert ist. Im Grenzbereich bringt eine große Bremse aber länger eine konstante Leistung als eine kleinere. Solange die Reifen dabei nicht quitschen, werden sie auch nicht überfordert.



Reifen sind doch nicht überfordert nur weil sie quietschen. xD Je nach Untergrund können Reifen bei ganz normaler Fahrweise auch quietschen. Quietschen passiert einfach nur weil der Reifen Schlupf hat und nicht glatt rutscht, sondern in ganz kleinen Abständen springt.

Bei einem Reifen der überfordert wurde, pellt sich das Gummi in großen Stücken ab.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

Der Reifen ist überfordert wenn der Traktion verliert... wie z.B. bei starker Beschleunigung oder Verzögerung.
Welcher Untergrund soll es sein wo bei ganz normaler Fahrweise die Reifen quitschen ohne das sie überfordert sind?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du denkst also das eine 8 Kolben Festsattelbremsanlage mit 33cm Scheiben nicht besser ist als eine 4 Kolben Festsattelbremsanlage mit 28cm Scheiben? Natürlich ist die größere Bremsanlage aus einem anderen Modell (in deinem Fall möglich die vom DC2 oder EG6) besser als deine kleine. Eben weil sie z.B. eine deutlich größere Seibe hat und möglicherweise mehr Kolben im Sattel.


Natürlich ist die besser. Ich rede ja auch nicht von dc2 bremsanlage undso, einfach gleicher sattel, gut etwas breiter und 2 cm größere scheiben. Nicht irgendeine anlage von nem sportmodell, genauso standard wie vorher


----------



## Birdy84 (22. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist überfordert wenn der Traktion verliert... wie z.B. bei starker Beschleunigung oder Verzögerung.


Quietschen kündigt den Grenzbereich an, dann hat man noch etwas Luft bis das Gripmaximum erreicht ist.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die besser. Ich rede ja auch nicht von dc2 bremsanlage undso, einfach gleicher sattel, gut etwas breiter und 2 cm größere scheiben. Nicht irgendeine anlage von nem sportmodell, genauso standard wie vorher



Auch diese Bremsanlage wäre besser, da sie eben größer ist... auch wenn nicht viel besser. Man rüstet aber in der Regel auf deutlich größere und bessere Anlagen um und nicht nur auf das nächst größere Modell.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Quietschen kündigt den Grenzbereich an, dann hat man noch etwas Luft bis das Gripmaximum erreicht ist.



Das ist mir bewusst, so schrieb ich es auch. Wobei ich aufhöre wenn die Reifen anfangen zu Quietschen, bin nicht scharf drauf zu erfahren wenn der Bereich überschritten ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Was deutlich größeres ist nur mit großem Aufwand verbunden. Neue Achsen, andere felgen da anderer LK usw.  
Darum ging es ja das im endeffekt abs vllt. Mehr bringt als eine minimal bessere bremsanlage.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, so schrieb ich es auch.


 Dann hast du dich aber merkwürdig ausgedrückt, nämlich genau gegenteilig.



Riverna schrieb:


> Solange die Reifen dabei  nicht quitschen, werden sie auch nicht überfordert.





Riverna schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist überfordert wenn der Traktion  verliert... wie z.B. bei starker Beschleunigung oder Verzögerung.
> Welcher Untergrund soll es sein wo bei ganz normaler Fahrweise die Reifen quitschen ohne das sie überfordert sind?


Das ist auf Asphalt der Fall.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

Also auch nach mehrmaligem Durchlesen, sehe ich jetzt nicht wo sich meine Aussage von deiner unterscheidet.  Wenn der Reifen nicht quietscht, wird er auch nicht überfordert. 
Und bei normaler Fahrweise, haben noch nie Reifen bei mir auf Asphalt gequietscht, wir müssen hier also ganz besonderen Asphalt haben.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Damit du ein komplett anderes gefühl hast beim bremsen musst du dann doch auch eine andere bauart von bremsen nehmen oder? Wenn man ein Auto hat, dann nimmt man die bremsanlage vom selben modell nur mit mehr leistung wo die scheiben etwas größer sind, aber immer noch schwimmsattel und sonst ähnlich aufgebaut dürfte die dosierbarkeit doch nicht so viel besser sein oder ? Im endeffekt ist es auch nur wieder eine serienanlage.



Eine größere Anlage mit Schwimmsattel zu nehmen kann ausreichend sein. Kommt dann halt darauf an, wieviel besser sie ist.
Es geht auch nicht um das Gefühl im Bremspedal, sondern darum wie gut du vor Blockiergrenze dosiert bremsen kannst. 
Du müsstest den Unterschied einfach selber mal erfahren, denn besser als bisher kann ich es leider nicht erklären.
Aber inzwischen ist man vom Thema etwas abgekommen. Es ging in meinem Beitrag darum dir zu erklären, das du mit stärkerer Bremsanlage den Bremsweg verringerst, auch wenn die schwächere Bremsanlage die Räder sofort zum blockieren bringen würde, sofern du auch mit großer Anlage nicht sofort in das ABS reinbremst.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was deutlich größeres ist nur mit großem Aufwand verbunden. Neue Achsen, andere felgen da anderer LK usw.
> Darum ging es ja das im endeffekt abs vllt. Mehr bringt als eine minimal bessere bremsanlage.


Warum sollte da andere Achsen nötig sein?
Andere Felgen vielleicht weil die alten zu klein waren, aber ein andere LK ist da eher selten vorhanden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Lol dc2 bremsen passen nunmal nicht plug and play. Du musst die komplette achse swappen. Ist halt so das man nicht von jedem modell alles verbauen kann wie man möchte.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

Es geht auch nicht speziell um dein Auto sondern um einen generellen Bremsanlagenumbau.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Dann soll er doch nicht den post zitieren ..


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

Es ging nie ausschließlich um dein Fahrzeug... sondern um das generelle Thema. Was versteht man daran nicht? Mag sein das es bei dir so ist, gibt aber millionen Fahrzeuge wo man eben nicht das komplette Auto umbauen muss für eine größere Bremse.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Ja ist doch gut, eine bessere bremsanlage bremst besser, fähiger fahrer vorrausgesetzt


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja ist doch gut, eine bessere bremsanlage bremst besser, fähiger fahrer vorrausgesetzt



Umso besser die Bremsanlage ist, umso weniger fähig muss der Fahrer sein. Es wird nämlich immer leichter nahe der Blockiergrenze zu dosieren, wie schon zig mal gesagt. 
Richtig fähig musst du nur mit einer eher schwachen Anlage sein - wenn du das maximale rausholen möchtest, und wenn du kein ABS hast. 
Weil der Bereich da mitunter sehr klein ist bevor du einen Abflug machst, oder eben gut bremst. Ebenfalls schon zig mal gesagt.
Da kann es je nach Auto und Bremsanlage selbst für einen sehr guten Fahrer schwer sein, die optimale Verzögerung zu erreichen.
Spätestens beim Bremsen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ist die größere Bremse dann  ganz klar im Vorteil. Aber darum ging es dir in deinem Beitrag nicht, das weiß ich.
Ging halt nur darum das man angeblich keine größere Bremse gebrauchen kann, da man mit kleiner(er) auch die Räder zum blockieren bekommt in Situation X.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

Also kann ein profi fahrer eine größere bremse in manchen situationen ersetzen ?


----------



## norse (22. September 2015)

eine größere Bremse ist einfach besser, ganz unabhängig vom Fahrer. Punkt ... was denkst warum ein Porsche so riesen Bremsen hat - nicht weil das Ding so schwer ist...

ein Impreza hat z.B. mit 160 Serien PS kleine 260er Scheiben mit 2 Kolben - der gleiche Impreza mit stärken Motor (230PS) hat größere .. 280er Scheiben und 4 Kolben und das bei gleichem Gewicht und mit denen steht das Auto deutlich schneller bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit. Daher bauen sich viele die großen Serienbremsen ein, weil sie einfach viel besser beißen und nicht so früh ins ABS gehen.eine kleine Bremse ist einfach schnell überfordert und Blockiert ...


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (22. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also kann ein profi fahrer eine größere bremse in manchen situationen ersetzen ?



Wenn es darum geht einmal runterzubremsen (bei nicht hoher Geschwindigkeit), und du so gut dosieren kannst, je nach Situation möglich. 
Dass das schon theoretisch geht, siehst du ja daran, das du eben bei noch relativ niedriger Geschwindigkeit die Räder auch mit 08/15 Bremse zum blockieren bekommst bei trockener Strasse, wie du sagst.
Wie gut das jemand in der Praxis dann schafft kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Da kommt es dann auf das Auto und dessen Bremse an, und mit welcher Anlage du wiederum vergleichst...
Die größere Bremse hat dann natürlich wieder Vorteile wie das du öfter hintereinander hart bremsen kannst, und die kleine Bremse schon an Fading leidet.
Aber ist natürlich wieder ein anderes Thema.
Und natürlich das runterbremsen ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit, wo die schwache Anlage dann im Vergleich vollkommen verkackt.


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

Der Impreza WRX (218PS) hat 293mm Scheiben. Der STi hat bei gleichem Gewicht wie der WRX aber mit 265PS dann schon 326mm Scheiben. Es sind zwar "nur" 33mm mehr, aber die Bremse ist damit deutlich besser.


----------



## norse (22. September 2015)

Ja, die Daten hatte ihc jetzt absolut nicht im Kopf aber.. war so ein grober Vergleich halt mal


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2015)

Mach dir nichts draus... ich dachte auch es wären 280mm Scheiben. Bis ich mir dann neue bei KfZTeile bestellen wollte und unsicher war weil sie nur 293mm und 326mm hatten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist überfordert wenn der Traktion verliert... wie z.B. bei starker Beschleunigung oder Verzögerung.
> Welcher Untergrund soll es sein wo bei ganz normaler Fahrweise die Reifen quitschen ohne das sie überfordert sind?


z.B. Metall , Farbe oder Fliesen...
In der Werkstatt quietschen die Reifen immer, auch wenn man nur 1 km/h fährt. Ebenso im Parkhaus, wo der Beton sehr sehr glatt gefahren ist oder Farbe drauf ist. Quietschen sagt mal gar nix aus...

Wenn stinknormale Straßenreifen anfangen auf Asphalt anfangen zu quietschen, dann sagt das genauso wenig aus. Da hat man noch massig Luft nach oben. Aufer Rennstrecke quietschen Sommerreifen in einer Tour. Da kann man keine Kurve ohne lautes Quietschen fahren. ...außer man fährt wirklich sehr sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. September 2015)

Die hatten ganz schön viel Glück...
Auto lag zweigeteilt auf Gleisen - BMW bei Crash in Bremen zerfetzt - Bremen - Bild.de


----------



## Birdy84 (22. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also auch nach mehrmaligem Durchlesen, sehe ich jetzt nicht wo sich meine Aussage von deiner unterscheidet.  Wenn der Reifen nicht quietscht, wird er auch nicht überfordert.
> Und bei normaler Fahrweise, haben noch nie Reifen bei mir auf Asphalt gequietscht, wir müssen hier also ganz besonderen Asphalt haben.


Ich denke, wir haben an einander vorbei diskutiert. Deine Aussage stimmt grundsätzlich, ist aber unpräziese, denn wie auch TheBadFrag schreibt, können Reifen quietschen, aber noch (lange) nicht am Limit sein.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. September 2015)

Ich war am Sonntag ja in Geesthacht und muss sagen, so eine s14 ist schon hammer geil 
Bin für ein paar Runden mitgefahren und seitdem habe ich richtig das verlangen mir für den Winter nen billigen e36 oder was vergleichbares mit Heckantrieb zuzulegen.. 
Auch soundtechnisch ist das eine ganz andere Liga, immer schön dieses stutuututu, es ist einfach nur geil! 
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich nen anderen Tag noch ein paar andere Bilder hochladen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. September 2015)

der graue dahinter ist doch viel geiler


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> z.B. Metall , Farbe oder Fliesen...
> In der Werkstatt quietschen die Reifen immer, auch wenn man nur 1 km/h fährt. Ebenso im Parkhaus, wo der Beton sehr sehr glatt gefahren ist oder Farbe drauf ist. Quietschen sagt mal gar nix aus...



Klar kommt auch alles im Straßenverkehr vor...  Und da es bei starken Verzögerungen ging, sprach ich selbstverständlich vom Parkhaus und von der Werkstatt. Bei dir kann man sich teilweise echt nur an den Kopp greifen. 

Die neuen Typenklassen sind bekannt... 

Almera wird in der TK von 13 auf 12 runtergstuft 
Subaru wird in der VK von 26 auf 27 hochgestuft
100NX bleibt in TK und VK gleich 
Sunny bleibt in TK und VK gleich
MX3  wird in der TK von 20 auf 19 runtergestuft

Der Subaru ist ja nicht schon teuer genug


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. September 2015)

Wenn ich umziehe, bis wann muss man das Auto ummelden oder ist es nicht so wichtig wenn man mich über die alte Adresse auch postalisch erreicht ? Ich ziehe jetzt um und wollte eigentlich noch so bis Ende november oder ende oktober fahren und die Kiste übern Winter abmelden und wegstellen. Kann ich dann weiterhin mein altes Kennzeichen behalten, also beim Umzug kann man ja neuerdings sein Kennzeichen behalten, das wollte ich auch machen, geht das auch wenn ich den erst nächsten Frühling wieder anmelde ?


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2015)

Meine VK geht von 22 auf 20 runter, dafür geht meine Regionalklasse in der Haftpflicht einen nach oben.

Ziehst du im gleichen Landkreis um, dann geht das meine ich auch ohne direkt bei der Adressänderung.
Ansonsten macht man das, wenn man seinen Wohnsitz umgemeldet hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. September 2015)

Also ich habe beim Umzug (gleiche Stadt) gar nichts umgemeldet außer mein Wohnsitz. 
Wäre mir neu das ich da zur Zulassungsstelle gehen muss?  

Jetzt isses eh egal, neues Auto, neue Zulassung


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. September 2015)

Ich ziehe aber in ein anderen landkreis.


----------



## keinnick (23. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich habe beim Umzug (gleiche Stadt) gar nichts umgemeldet außer mein Wohnsitz.
> Wäre mir neu das ich da zur Zulassungsstelle gehen muss?


Ja, musst Du, bzw. solltest Du: https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/kfz-zulassung/


----------



## norse (23. September 2015)

ist doch seit diesem Jahr garnicht mehr pflicht? also ummelden vlt aber neues Kennzeichen brauchst du nicht mehr... ? Zumindest war da doch was


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. September 2015)

Ja aber lohnt sich doch nicht für ein monat wenn ich es eh wieder abmelde. Dann muss man wieder neue versicherung machen usw.


----------



## keinnick (23. September 2015)

norse schrieb:


> ist doch seit diesem Jahr garnicht mehr pflicht? also ummelden vlt aber neues Kennzeichen brauchst du nicht mehr... ? Zumindest war da doch was



Ja, das Kennzeichen kann man "mitnehmen". Ummelden muss man sich trotzdem. Als ich umgezogen bin habe ich das auch verpeilt und habe mich nur beim Einwohnermeldeamt umgemeldet. Die leiten das scheinbar weiter, so dass ich ein paar Wochen später Post von der Zulassungsstelle hat mit "Bitte melden Sie Ihr Auto bis zum blabla um, sonst XX Euro"...



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja aber lohnt sich doch nicht für ein monat wenn ich es eh wieder abmelde. Dann muss man wieder neue versicherung machen usw.



Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Musst Du wissen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. September 2015)

Ich habe gelesen das die meist erst nach 1-3 Monaten aktiv werden, also wird das schon passen...


----------



## Seabound (23. September 2015)

Oh kacke, ich bin schon seit nem Jahr nach Hessen verzogen, fahr aber noch immer mit nen Rheinland-Pfälzischen Nummernschild rum und habe nicht umgemeldet.


----------



## Hänschen (23. September 2015)

Der Ärger um VW geht gerade voll ans Eingemachte ...

Ich würde sagen "fucked up" ... aber das kenne ich von mir selber, ich habe auch einiges "upgefuckt" (kaputtgemacht für die Unkundigen)


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2015)

Und du möchtest uns nun was mit diesem Posting sagen?


----------



## aloha84 (23. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Oh kacke, ich bin schon seit nem Jahr nach Hessen verzogen, fahr aber noch immer mit nen Rheinland-Pfälzischen Nummernschild rum und habe nicht umgemeldet.



Ich kann jetzt nicht für alle Zulassungsstellen sprechen.....aber es gibt auch einige wo es keinen Ärger gibt. Dem Sachbearbeiter ist es im Zweifelsfall eh egal.
Also einfach hingehen, ummelden, fertig.
Es ist nämlich ein wenig blöd wenn du z.B.: der Polizei mal deine Papiere zeigen musst.

Zum Thema VW:

Grundsätzlich ist meine (momentane) Meinung zu VW-Technik negativ. Das kommt daher, da mein Vater jetzt (seit letztem Wochenende) den zweiten Turboschaden innerhalb von 100tkm hat. --> Und neeeiiin er ist kein Rennfahrer, das Auto wird immer warmgefahren und tuckelt dann zu 99% mit 100km/h über eine Landstraße.
Motor ist ein 1,4 TSI mit 122PS.

Trotzdem gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, das VW nicht die einzigen sind die besch31ßen. Jeder Hersteller versucht die Grenzen soweit wie möglich auszuloten....und VW ist beim überschreiten halt erwischt worden.
Wenn jetzt wirkliche alle Modelle auf den Prüfstand kommen, wird es mit Sicherheit noch andere treffen.
Ist aber erstmal egal, der reine Imageschaden für VW ist groß genug......und das Ziel "auf Dauer" Toyota als Hersteller abzuhängen, können sie zumindest die nächsten Jahre an den Nagel hängen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. September 2015)

@Aloha84
Oder wenn man geblitzt wird. 

Das hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mal. Bei dem ganzen Stress absolut nicht dran gedacht, das Auto umzumelden.

Gab sogar nen Nachsendeauftrag bei der Post, aber da die Bußgeldstelle den Vermerk "Falls verzogen, nicht nachsenden. Bitte mit neuer Anschrift zurück" auf ihren ungeliebten Briefen hat, kam ein paar Tage später ein Brief an die aktuelle Adresse. Inkl zusätzlicher Kosten wegen nicht erfolger Ummeldung.

Nach nem kurzen Anruf bei der Sachbearbeiterin hatte sich das aber erledigt, brauchte nur den Geschwindigkeitsverstoß zu bezahlen.


----------



## keinnick (23. September 2015)

Stimmt, wenn man geblitzt wird, dann kriegen die einen auch dran. Hatte ich ganz verdrängt aber das ging mir vor Jahren mal so.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Zum Thema VW:
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist meine (momentane) Meinung zu VW-Technik negativ. Das kommt daher, da mein Vater jetzt (seit letztem Wochenende) den zweiten Turboschaden innerhalb von 100tkm hat. --> Und neeeiiin er ist kein Rennfahrer, das Auto wird immer warmgefahren und tuckelt dann zu 99% mit 100km/h über eine Landstraße.
> Motor ist ein 1,4 TSI mit 122PS.



Hat er ihn vielleicht mit heißem Turbo abgestellt, also nicht kalt gefahren?


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2015)

Hab mein Auto auch erst nach etwa einem Monat umgemeldet, weil ich vorher noch nicht 18 war  Und meine Eltern waren nicht da...


----------



## norse (23. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat er ihn vielleicht mit heißem Turbo abgestellt, also nicht kalt gefahren?



Nunja..kaltfahren ist bei so einem Motor mit so einer minimalbelastung nicht mehr von nöten. Wenn du einen aufgeblasenen >300 PS wagen hast oder ein generell empfindlichen Turbo, ok aber bei sowas? nein ...


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2015)

Kann auch bei so einem Auto passieren.
Mal schneller auf der Bahn gefahren und heiss auf Raststellenparkplatz gestellt.


----------



## norse (23. September 2015)

Ja gut, dann ist klar! Wenn ich die Kitze hetze und belaste, muss ich ihr aber auch ne Chance lassen, klar


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Nunja..kaltfahren ist bei so einem Motor mit so einer minimalbelastung nicht mehr von nöten. Wenn du einen aufgeblasenen >300 PS wagen hast oder ein generell empfindlichen Turbo, ok aber bei sowas? nein ...



Gerade die kleinen Turbomotoren sind empfindlicher 
Ganz einfach erklärt: Bei denen ruft man, gesehen zu der Maximalleistung, deutlich mehr Leistung im normalen Fahrbetrieb ab, als im Vergleich zu einem großen Motor mit mehr Leistung.


----------



## aloha84 (23. September 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann auch bei so einem Auto passieren.
> Mal schneller auf der Bahn gefahren und heiss auf Raststellenparkplatz gestellt.



Nein hat er nicht. Mal davon ab weiß ich gar nicht wann er das letzte mal auf der Autobahn war......vielleicht im Frühling.
Wie gesagt, der Wagen fährt einfach nur stupide aus einer Stadt --> auf die LS --> in eine Stadt.
Bei seinem 1. Schaden (33tkm) war die Diagnose "Komplettausfall Turbolader" mit dem Kommentar "...sowas hatten wir noch nie!" --> der wurde dann auf Garantie getauscht.
Jetzt bei 102tkm ist *vermutlich "nur" *die Turboverstellung im Eimer, dafür soll es ein Reparaturkit geben, inkl. Einbau ca. 500€.
Was dieses Kit beinhaltet weiß ich nicht, ich denke das wird die Druckdose mit dem bisschen Gestänge sein.
Auf die Frage ob dann alles wieder i.O. sei, meinte der Meister "ja das ist es *vermutlich...*" (auf das "vermutlich" hat man als Kunde immer Bock!)
Das einzige was die in der Werkstatt nicht begreifen, ist dass kein einziger Fehler im Steuergerät hinterlegt ist....."das hatten wir auch noch nie...."

In meiner laienhaften Vorstellung ist der Lader vom 1,4 TSi einfach mit einer (zu?) heißen Kosteneffizienz-Nadel gestrickt.
Es ist einfach kein Zufall wenn man (auch mit Betriebs-autos) zur VAG Werkstatt mit "einem Motorruckeln" fährt und das erste was man vom Meister hört ist: "Oh das wird doch nicht der Turbo sein?".
Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in einer freien Werkstatt, zu dem kommen alle möglichen Fahrzeuge. 
Der macht gerne "Diagnosequiz" mit Zitaten wie: "Tsi Motor mit unsauberen Durchzug + Ruckeln = zu 90% Turbo" ; "Bei Ford und Opel sind es bei ähnlichen Ruckeln meistens die Zündkerzen.....Zündkerzen sind den Kunden lieber*lach*" -_-


----------



## Beam39 (23. September 2015)

War doch bei mir mit meinen Turbos ähnlich. Bin hin zwecks Wastegaterasseln, Diagnose: "Sind nicht die Wastegates, sondern die Turbos selber die das Geräusch machen"  Und jetzt rasseln die neuen Wastegates durchgehend und extrem laut, fahre die Tage wieder hin, bin gespannt was sie dann sagen.

Kann ja nich sein dass die alten "defekten" Turbos nur nach dem Motorstart beim Abtouren im Stand für 3-4 min gerasselt haben und die Neuen durchgehend rasseln. Total witzlos.


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2015)

Da lobe ich mir doch meinen Turbo, läuft seit 60.000 Kilometer mit 0.7bar mehr als Serie (aktuell 1.5bar) und hat keinerlei Probleme. Insgesamt hat der kleine schon knapp 110.000 Kilometer runter.  Dafür ist das Teil auch ziemlich klein und die meisten Turbo Fahrer lachen mich dafür aus.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

Apropos VW. Sind die jetzt ein Übernahmekandidat? Gestern gut geschriebenen Artikel in der Welt gelesen. Apple sei grundsätzlich interessiert. Bei dem aktuellen Wert von VW könnte Apple die Übernahme aus der Portotasche zahlen. Apple hat ein Barvermögen von ca. 180-200 Milliarden und will oder muss das Geld sinnvoll investieren. In zeiten der 0%-Zinsen bringt das Geld auf der Bank nix.

 VW währe aktuell circa 50 Milliarden wert. Ganz nett im Vergleich hierzu, Apple könnte mit den Barreserven sogar VW, Mercedes und BMW zusammen kaufen. BMW und Mercedes haben das Problem, dass sich der von VW verursachte Imageschaden auch auf deren Aktienwert auswirkt. Somit werden die auch für ne Übernahme interessant. 

Auch Google wäre grundsätzlich interessiert. Die haben zwar "nur" Barreserven von 80 Milliarden, würde aber trotzdem locker reichen. 

Vorteile für Apple und Google, man könnte sich mit einem Schlag das gesamte Knowhow von VW sichern. A und G doktoren ja mittlerweile an eigenen Autos rum. 

Realistisch muss man aber sagen, dass Mercedes der warscheinlichste Übernahmekandidat wäre. Mercedes hat die Aktien weit gestreut, während bei VW und BMW die Aktienmehrheit in einer Hand ist.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

Das mag in der Theorie eine Option sein (ich habe den Artikel auch gelesen) aber in der Praxis wird das so nicht passieren. Was glaubst Du was mit dem Aktienkurs passiert, wenn bekannt wird, dass eine Übernahme geplant ist? Der Kurs wird steigen und VW ist plötzlich wieder 80-90 Milliarden "wert". Der potentielle Käufer wird zudem noch ordentlich etwas auf den aktuellen Kurs drauflegen müssen (also mehr als an der Börse gezahlt wird) um einen Verkauf für Großaktionäre überhaupt attraktiv zu machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das mag in der Theorie eine Option sein (ich habe den Artikel auch gelesen) aber in der Praxis wird das so nicht passieren. Was glaubst Du was mit dem Aktienkurs passiert, wenn bekannt wird, dass eine Übernahme geplant ist? Der Kurs wird steigen und VW ist plötzlich wieder 80-90 Milliarden "wert". Der potentielle Käufer wird zudem noch ordentlich etwas auf den aktuellen Kurs drauflegen müssen (also mehr als an der Börse gezahlt wird) um einen Verkauf für Großaktionäre überhaupt attraktiv zu machen.



Genau.  Der Aktienkurs wird explodieren.
Und es werden nicht nur 80-90 Milliarden sein, sondern um einiges mehr.
Bei dem gescheiterten Porsche Übernahmeversuch war VW in der Spitze fast 300 Milliarden Euro wert !


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

Selbst mit 80-90 Milliarden wäre eine Übernahme durch Apple problemlos möglich. Die Frage müsste auch eher lauten, wieviel VW im laufe des Skandals noch an Wert verlieren wird. Und das könnte noch einiges sein. 

Die haben die Autos in US of A wirklich"Clean Diesel" genannt. Also konkrete Bezeichnung z.B.: "VW Passat TDI Clean Diesel". Und dann haben die Dinger auf der Straße das 40-50 Fache der erlaubten Schadstoffe rausgeblasen und zum Teil noch nicht mal Euro 5 erreicht. 

Nicht nur, dass die die Amis vergiften, die Karre fahren mit ihrer Vorsintflutlichen Motorentechnik ja auch bei uns und in anderen Ländern rum und verpesten die Luft. Das ganze ist kein Amerikanisch-Deutsches Problem. Das ist ein globales Problem. Schließlich könnte sich auch Hänschen Müller aus Tötensen oder Jean Jacques aus Nizza zu recht fragen, mit was für ner Dreckschleuder er morgens seine Kinder zur Schule fährt. 


Weltweiter Imageverlust aller Marken unter dem VW-Dach, alle Bemühungen, mit dem "clean" Diesel den US-Markt zu erobern gescheitert, Sammelklagen, Wandlungen, Rückruf, aktueller Verkaufsstop von VW Clean Diesel Fahrzeugen in USA, Strafzahlungen, Börsenverluste... VW ist da breit aufgestellt. 

"Made in Germany" war  noch nie so günstig und wird garantiert noch günstiger. Schwer vorstellbar, das VW oder Teile von VW nicht das Interesse von anderen Global Playern wecken dürfte. So günstig kommen die nie wieder an "unser" Knowhow. 

Wäre kacke für Deutschland. Aber da sieht man halt auch mal schön, was passiert, wenn eine Wirtschaft hauptsächlich von einem Produkt abhängig ist. Das kann dann doch schnell in Schieflage geraten.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit niemand mehr davon sprechen wird. Der Aktienkurs hat sich erholt, es wurden Vergleiche geschlossen, Strafen gezahlt und VW verkneift sich zukünftig solche Tricks.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

Dobrindt hat gerade vorgeschlagen, auch andere Hersteller überprüfen zu wollen. Is klar, dass es da um ausländische Hersteller geht. Garnicht mal so schlecht, die Taktik. Immerhin könnte man dann sagen: Ätsch, ihr seid genauso kacke wie wir". Vorausgesetzt, die bauen auch wirklich so schlechte Motoren wie VW. Aber das könnte natürlich Druck vom Kessel nehmen, wenn andere Hersteller ihre Kundschaft genau so belogen und betrogen hätten. Immerhin, BMW wurde in USA auch geprüft und die haben auch auf der Straße die Abgaswerte ausem Labor geschafft. Trotzdem würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn auch andere Hersteller betrogen hätten.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dobrindt hat gerade vorgeschlagen, auch andere Hersteller überprüfen zu wollen. Is klar, dass es da um ausländische Hersteller geht. Garnicht mal so schlecht, die Taktik. Immerhin könnte man dann sagen: Ätsch, ihr seid genauso kacke wie wir". Vorausgesetzt, die bauen auch wirklich so schlechte Motoren wie VW. Aber das könnte natürlich Druck vom Kessel nehmen, wenn andere Hersteller ihre Kundschaft genau so belogen und betrogen hätten. Immerhin, BMW wurde in USA auch geprüft und die haben auch auf der Straße die Abgaswerte ausem Labor geschafft. Trotzdem würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn auch andere Hersteller betrogen hätten.



Das hat noch nicht mal damit zu tun das ihre Motoren "schlecht" wären.
Wenn ich das vor ein paar Tagen richtig gelesen habe (Interview mit einem Technikchef vom Tüv), wurde sich bei den TDI's ganz einfach "verkalkuliert".
1. Hätte VW einen etwas besseren Rußpartikelfilter reingebaut, was aber Mehrkosten von ca. 100€ bedeutet hätte, wäre das Problem für das Jahr 2015 erledigt gewesen.
2. Für das Jahr 2016 in den USA ist die Sache aber komplizierter, trotzdem ohne Schummelei und Mehrkosten für VW theoretisch machbar.
--> Die Abgasrückführung bei den tdi-Motoren ist im Moment nur theoretischer Natur, wenn du nicht auf einem Rollenprüfstand stehst und auf den Hahn trittst, wird die weggeregelt --> damit es zu keinem Leistungsverlust kommt.....wäre die Abgasrückführung auch bei höherer Last voll aktiv, würden die TDI's die Stickoxidwerte schaffen.

Wenn das wirklich so stimmt (wie gesagt hab es nur gelesen!), kann man sich eigentlich nur vor den Kopf fassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Selbst mit 80-90 Milliarden wäre eine Übernahme durch Apple problemlos möglich. Die Frage müsste auch eher lauten, wieviel VW im laufe des Skandals noch an Wert verlieren wird. Und das könnte noch einiges sein.



Nur wären es wesentlich mehr als 80-90 Mrd.
Viel an Wertverlust wird da nicht mehr kommen



Seabound schrieb:


> Die haben die Autos in US of A wirklich"Clean Diesel" genannt. Also konkrete Bezeichnung z.B.: "VW Passat TDI Clean Diesel". Und dann haben die Dinger auf der Straße das 40-50 Fache der erlaubten Schadstoffe rausgeblasen und zum Teil noch nicht mal Euro 5 erreicht.



Euro 5 erreichen die immer.
Es sind nur die Fahrzeuge mit SCR Technik betroffen.
Bei den Messungen wird mehr Harnstoff eingespritzt als bei der normalen Fahrt auf der Straße.
Der Grund dafür könnte sein, dass der SCR Tank nicht so schnell leert.
Die Motoren werden aber immer noch sauberer sein als Euro 1,2,3,4 Diesel.


----------



## Captn (24. September 2015)

Wenn die Amis erstmal ihre eigenen Autos unter die Lupe nehmen, wird die Sache doch eh wieder unter den Teppich gekehrt. 
Lediglich der Betrugsversuch wird ein Problem darstellen.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wenn die Amis erstmal ihre eigenen Autos unter die Lupe nehmen, wird die Sache doch eh wieder unter den Teppich gekehrt.
> Lediglich der Betrugsversuch wird ein Problem darstellen.



So genau habe ich mich damit nicht beschäftigen können, aber Amis bauen kaum Diesel.
Auch scheint es bei der ganzen Grenzwertgeschichte nicht um CO2, Verbrauch etc. zugehen, es geht um Stickoxide, Feinstaub usw. inwiefern da auch großvolumige Benzinmotoren betroffen wären, weiß ich aber nicht.

//Nachtrag:
Benziner haben das Problem nicht.
Hier mal ein ganz interessanter Artikel dazu:
Diesel: Nur mit viel MÃ¼he zu sauberen Abgasen |Â ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wenn die Amis erstmal ihre eigenen Autos unter die Lupe nehmen, wird die Sache doch eh wieder unter den Teppich gekehrt.
> Lediglich der Betrugsversuch wird ein Problem darstellen.



Sofern Sie nichts ins Prospekt schreiben was in der Realität nicht zutrifft haben sie wenig zu befürchten. Und genau das wird VW gerade zum Verhängnis.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2015)

Dann fällt zumindest der Betrugsversuch weg, das Problem der Neuzulassungen besteht aber weiterhin.


----------



## Captn (24. September 2015)

Ich finde es trotzdem lustig, dass sich gerade die Amis beschweren .

Dämlich finde ich es aber, dass selbst unsere Medien nun über VW herziehen . Ich denke da gibt es noch genug andere schwarze Schafe.

Edit: 

@aloha:

Gut, dass die US-Amerikaner kaum Diesel bauen, war mir jetzt nicht bewusst. Vielleicht war es aber auch einfach noch zu früh für mich .


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wenn die Amis erstmal ihre eigenen Autos unter die Lupe nehmen, wird die Sache doch eh wieder unter den Teppich gekehrt.
> Lediglich der Betrugsversuch wird ein Problem darstellen.



Der gesamte Konzern, alle 4-Zylinder Diesel seit 2008 sind betroffen. Weltweit. Der Motorentyp EA 189 ist der Brot und Buttermotor, der dank der Plattformstrategie nicht nur bei VW, sondern auch bei Audi, Seat und Skoda in den meisten Dieselfahrzeuge verbaut wurde. Zwar gibt es mittlerweile den Motorentyp EA 288. Ob dieser neuere Typ auch betroffen ist, bleibt abzuwarten. 

Betroffen sind somit Konzernweit alle 4-Zylinder Diesel mit 1,6 Litermotor und 2 Litermotor. 

Der zu erwartende Rückruf, Wandlung, Klagen dürfte gigantisch werden. Wie gesagt, wir sprechen hier weltweit von fast allen verkauften 4-Zylinder Diesel von VW, Audi, Skoda und Seat seit 2008.

Und es werden nicht nur die Amis sein, die keine Dieseldreckschleuder fahren wollen, bzw. sich von Wolfsburg betrogen fühlen. 

Wenn man in die Kacke greift, dann richtig.


----------



## JaniZz (24. September 2015)

Schnell noch mal ein VW kaufen,  bevor keine mehr verkauft werden 

Oh je,  das wird richtig,  aber so richtig teuer. 

Und ich glaube nicht. Das irgend ein Anwalt die da raus hauen kann.


Meine Freundin fährt ein Golf VI 1.6 tdi.

Sollte ein betrugsversuch seitens VW vorliegen,  Klage ich auf ein Tausch gegen neues Modell mit richtigen Abgas Werten [emoji14]


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Ich finds richtig geil, da hat es die richtigen erwischt, scheiß vw, hoffentlich kostet die das richtig kohle.


----------



## WindowsXP (24. September 2015)

Scheiß VW??? Damit würden mehrere Zehntausend Arbeitsplätze wegfallen. VW hat nur in Deutschland knapp 100.000 Mitarbeiter + Audi knapp 150.000. Ich hoffe, dass VW das gut übersteht und ich stehe hinter VW. Klar haben die ******* gebaut und dafür sollten die bluten ( Ich spreche von einem Herrn Winterkorn, Piech und wie sie alle heißen), aber der einfach Arbeiter soll doch bitte verschont bleiben.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich finds richtig geil, da hat es die richtigen erwischt, scheiß vw, hoffentlich kostet die das richtig kohle.



Die Aktion war kacke, ohne Frage. Aber warum sind VW "die richtigen" und "schei??e"?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Ich mag vw nicht. Find die Autos kacke. Ich wäre froh wenn ich kein golf mehr sehen müsste.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich mag vw nicht. Find die Autos kacke. Ich wäre froh wenn ich kein golf mehr sehen müsste.



Das ist ja in Ordnung, ich mag zum Beispiel auch keine Citroën, weil ich die Dinger einfach nur hässlich finde. Dennoch gibts dafür Käufer, sonst wären die nicht mehr auf dem Markt und das ist auch voll ok für mich. Davon abgesehen, muss man auch mal die Arbeitsplätze berücksichtigen (wie oben geschrieben) und die Leute können zu 99,99% nix dafür. Du solltest nicht alles so schwarz oder weiß sehen. Es gibt durchaus noch etwas dazwischen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das davon viele arbeitsplätze betroffen sind. Citroën würde ich auch nicht missen die hättens genauso verdient. Wer bei vw arbeitet ist selber schuld, würde ich nie machen. Die könnten ja auch einfach nicht so groß sein und so viele autos produzieren. Dann wäre es was anderes


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

Kein Plan ob Du das ernst meinst was Du da schreibst aber nur mal als Anhaltspunkt:

Deutschlands größter Autobauer steht vor dem Aufstieg in die Liga der wichtigsten Arbeitgeber der Welt. Mitte des Jahres soll die Beschäftigtenzahl über 600.000 steigen – eine magische Schwelle.
Volkswagen und BMW stellen Tausende Mitarbeiter ein - DIE WELT


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2015)

> zählte Ende November 2014 [...]271.000 [Beschäftigte] im Inland.


Unter 0,5% der deutschen Arbeiten bei VW.
Sehr relevant.^^


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

Da hängen noch eine Menge Zulieferer dran und davon abgesehen finde ich 270.000 Arbeitsplätze (nur in DE) mehr oder weniger schon relevant.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

Sollte VW zerschlagen oder kompletto verkauft werden, dass wäre jedenfalls ne riesen Katastrophe.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Sind doch selber schuld. Sollten sich halt nicht immer selber als die tollsten größten und besten darstellen und jeden test kaufen. Kein anderer deutscher autohersteller ist mir so unsympathisch. Kaufen wahllos vernünftige Automarken auf und feiern sich. Der ganze vw konzern hatte bestimmt die meisten hallen bei der iaa


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich finds richtig geil, da hat es die richtigen erwischt, scheiß vw, hoffentlich kostet die das richtig kohle.



Ganz ehrlich, bist du noch ganz dicht ? Was soll denn so eine Aussage ?




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das davon viele  arbeitsplätze betroffen sind.



Sprach der Ahnungslose...
Ohne VW würde die Wirschaft in Niedersachsen zu einem Großteil einbrechen.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wer bei vw arbeitet ist selber schuld, würde  ich nie machen. Die könnten ja auch einfach nicht so groß sein und so  viele autos produzieren. Dann wäre es was anderes



Was sind das eigentlich für Aussagen ?
Gehst selbst noch nicht arbeiten und hast nicht den blassen Schimmer an Ahnung von der Berufswelt und reißt dann solche Sätze ?!
Volkswagen ist einer der besten Arbeitgeber Deutschlands, wenn nicht sogar der beste, nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Lol wenn es jetzt irgendein china autobauer erwischt hätte, würdet ihr auch nich so rumjammern. Mmn haben sie den shitstorm richtig verdient.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sind doch selber schuld. Sollten sich halt nicht immer selber als die tollsten größten und besten darstellen und jeden test kaufen. Kein anderer deutscher autohersteller ist mir so unsympathisch. Kaufen wahllos vernünftige Automarken auf und feiern sich. Der ganze vw konzern hatte bestimmt die meisten hallen bei der iaa



Du bist echt ein komischer Kauz.  Mehr als Vermutungen und Unterstellungen hast Du nicht zu bieten, oder? Ich bin auch kein VW-Fan, noch nicht mal ein "Auto-Fan" im allgemeinen. Die Dinger sollen einfach nur fahren. Aber wie man solche Abneigungen gegen gegen ein Unternehmen hegen kann, dessen Produkte man vermutlich nicht mal genutzt hat, erschließt sich mir wirklich nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

Bei BMW nun auch -> Diesel-Skandal noch größer?: BMW überschreitet europäische Abgasnorm deutlich - FOCUS Online
Ebenfalls bei dem meistverkauftesten Motor.


----------



## Captn (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol wenn es jetzt irgendein china autobauer erwischt hätte, würdet ihr auch nich so rumjammern. Mmn haben sie den shitstorm richtig verdient.


Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was in deinem Kopf vorgeht .

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Das war eigentlich abzusehen .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Bei bmw ärgert es mich jetzt aber auch. Vermutlich schummeln fast alle da


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

Genauso sehe ich das ->Dirk Müllers Cashkurs: Ausmaß der VW-Krise ist lächerlich – und Winterkorns Rücktritt auch - Video - Handelsblatt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Seit wann kann man im ot bereich wieder liken ? 
Ich finde das lustig das die vw jetzt so rannehmen.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei BMW nun auch -> Diesel-Skandal noch größer?: BMW überschreitet europäische Abgasnorm deutlich - FOCUS Online
> Ebenfalls bei dem meistverkauftesten Motor.



Jep.....naja eventuell.
Als das mit VW in den USA auffiel war auch der X5 "verdächtig" --> ein Nachtest zeigte aber doch keine Auffälligkeiten.
Jetzt wäre die Frage was an der Abgasaufbereitung der X3 Motoren schlechter ist......kann wie gesagt ähnlich wie bei VW gelagert sein.

Man wird sehen.

UND man muss natürlich unterscheiden:
Wenn z.B.: der X3 den Rollenprüfstand ohne "Beschiss" besteht, aber auf der Straße ein Schmutzfink ist.....ist das NICHT das gleiche wie bei VW, weil deren Motor VERMUTLICH den Prüfstand@stock nicht schaffen würde.
Das Autos in der Realität mehr rausblasen, als bei den Tests, ist ja kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das ->Dirk MÃ¼llers Cashkurs: AusmaÃŸ der VW-Krise ist lÃ¤cherlich â€“ und Winterkorns RÃ¼cktritt auch - Video - Handelsblatt



Haha, was ein Penner. So lange wies um die eigene Wirtschaft geht, ist alles vertretbar oder wie? Scheiß auf die Umwelt, unser deutscher "Volks"-Konzern darf seine Kunden anlügen und Bescheißen und den Ruf der deutschen Wirtschaft im Ausland ruinieren. Alles kein Thema.  Und wenn man "uns" dann dass unter die Nase reibt, sind trotzdem die schuld, die festgestellt haben, dass wir sie beschissen haben? Was ein Witz... 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Jep.....naja eventuell.
> Als das mit VW in den USA auffiel war auch der X5 "verdächtig" --> ein Nachtest zeigte aber doch keine Auffälligkeiten.
> Jetzt wäre die Frage was an der Abgasaufbereitung der X3 Motoren schlechter ist......kann wie gesagt ähnlich wie bei VW gelagert sein.
> 
> ...




Bei VW war halt leider nix "schlechter", sondern beabsichtigt schlechter. Also Betrug. Von Volkswagen bereits zugegeben, dass eine Software namens "Defeat Device" in den entsprechenden Dieselmotoren vorhanden ist. 

Aus dem Tagesspiegel:

"Als gesichert gilt bislang, weil von Volkswagen bereits zugegeben, dass eine Software namens "Defeat Device" in den Modellen mit dem Motor Typ EA 189 vorhanden ist... Die Software "Defeat Device" erkennt jedenfalls, wenn eine Prüfstandssituation gegeben ist. Das erfolgt über eine Kombination verschiedener Werte. So wird zum Beispiel die Gaspedalstellung mit dem gleichbleibenden Lenkwinkel oder Werten vom ESP zusammengefügt. Erkennt die Software ein bestimmtes, für einen Prüfzyklus typisches Muster, so schaltet sie in den "Clean Modus". Dabei werden Einspritzzeitpunkt, Luftmenge und der Takt der Verbrennung angepasst um bessere Emissionswerte zu erzielen. Bei diesen Einstellungen sinkt die Leistung..."

Also irgendwie nix mit schlechter. Eher was mit bewusster Manipulation.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jep.....naja eventuell.
> Als das mit VW in den USA auffiel war auch der X5 "verdächtig" --> ein Nachtest zeigte aber doch keine Auffälligkeiten.
> Jetzt wäre die Frage was an der Abgasaufbereitung der X3 Motoren schlechter ist......kann wie gesagt ähnlich wie bei VW gelagert sein.



Im X5 arbeitet aber ein anderer Motor 



aloha84 schrieb:


> [...] weil deren Motor VERMUTLICH den Prüfstand@stock nicht schaffen würde.



Doch, würden sie schaffen. Jedoch wird im normalen Fahrbetrieb weniger AdBlue hinzugegeben, damit die Tankfüllung des AdBlue länger hält.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich finds richtig geil, da hat es die richtigen erwischt, scheiß vw, hoffentlich kostet die das richtig kohle.


Ja, am besten sie gehen pleite und reissen die deutsche Wirtschaft gleich mit sich.
Wie kann man nur so einen Unsinn.
Denk mal drüber nach, was du da von dir gibst.
Stellst du dich dann vor die tausenden Arbeitslosen und erzählst denen wie toll du das findest?


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2015)

Daran ist dann Deutschland bzw. Niedersachsen selber Schuld.
Gehört ja zu 20% dem Staat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Na wegen mir geht vw bestimmt nicht pleite. Im übrigen kann so ein konzern nicht so einfach pleite gehen. Da wird der staat eh die milliarden reinpumpen.


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im X5 arbeitet aber ein anderer Motor
> 
> 
> 
> Doch, würden sie schaffen. *Jedoch wird im normalen Fahrbetrieb weniger AdBlue hinzugegeben*, damit die Tankfüllung des AdBlue länger hält.



Wenn ich folgendes richtig interpretiere(?):


> VW hat bei den in den USA jetzt betroffenen Autos *offenbar größtenteils auf NOx-Speicherkatalysatoren* gesetzt. Das ist eine relativ kostengünstige Maßnahme, verglichen mit den Ansätzen der Konkurrenz. Die Konzernschwester Audi bietet zum überwiegenden Teil Fahrzeuge mit den meist teureren *SCR-Katalysatoren* an, BMW nimmt den Königsweg und kombiniert NOx-Speicherkats mit SCR-Technik.* Letztere arbeitet mit der Einspritzung von Harnstoff*, dem sogenannten Ad Blue, und wird auch in Deutschland ab der Mittelklasse aufwärts nahezu unverzichtbar, will man die Grenzwerte einhalten.
> 
> VW hat auf dem US-Markt im Vergleich mit den Premiumherstellern Audi und BMW kleinere Fahrzeuge im Angebot, doch möglicherweise gerieten auch schon bei Modellen wie Jetta und Beetle die NOx-Speicherkats an ihre Grenzen. Die US-Umweltbehörde EPA hat um bis zu 40-fach erhöhte Emissionen registriert.



Dann hat VW "größtenteils" NOx Kats *ohne adblue* verbaut, oder lese ich das falsch?

Quelle: Diesel: Nur mit viel MÃ¼he zu sauberen Abgasen |Â*ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich folgendes richtig interpretiere(?):
> 
> 
> Dann hat VW "größtenteils" NOx Kats *ohne adblue* verbaut, oder lese ich das falsch?
> ...



Ja, da hatte ich vergessen die NOx-Speicherkatalysatoren zu erwähnen.
Bei denen wird im normalen Fahrbetrieb nicht so of die Regeneration gestartet um den Kat "länger leben zu lassen" und um den Spritverbrauch zu senken.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. September 2015)

Da werden genug Hersteller schummeln, ist ja fast logisch.
Viel trauriger finde ich allerdings, dass VW jetzt so nen Shitstorm erlebt, GM aber für 100 Tote und haufenweise Schwerverletzte dank den Zündschlössern(von denen man ewig wusste) nichtmal 2 Millionen bisher ausgeben musste.

@Excite Nur weil du die Marke nicht magst, musst du dir nicht wünschen, dass die ganze Marke den Bach runter geht, und dann noch wegen solchen Gründen... Mimimi, ich mag Golfs nicht und VWs Strategie, deshalb soll der Konzern pleite gehen?
Totaler Dummfug, aber das kennt man ja schon.

Ich finds ja witzig wie die Amis da rumkaspern. Bis vor 20-30 Jahren in jeden Van Motoren mit 5-6 Litern reingehauen, geschluckt wie Hölle...


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, da hatte ich vergessen die NOx-Speicherkatalysatoren zu erwähnen.
> Bei denen wird im normalen Fahrbetrieb nicht so of die Regeneration gestartet um den Kat "länger leben zu lassen" und um den Spritverbrauch zu senken.



Und selbst mit "mehr Regeneration" wird es nicht reichen.
Für Euro 6 Diesel brauchen alle Herstelleradblue (bis auf Mazda), *bei Euro 6 dürfen 80mg pro Kilometer* NOx rauskommen.
Bei den Amis dürfen *nur 31g* pro Kilometer rauskommen --> da kann das Ding dauerhaft regenerieren, die Werte werden trotzdem nicht passen. (eigene Meinung)


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2015)

Zündschlösser waren GM und nicht Chrysler. Außerdem hat es dafür ordentlich Haue gegeben.

Der große Unterschied bei VW gegenüber fast allen anderen Auto-Skandalen ist der absolute Vorsatz der Handlung. Man hat sich ohne dass irgend etwas schief gelaufen war absichtlich und aktiv falsch verhalten.


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Da werden genug Hersteller schummeln, ist ja fast logisch.
> Viel trauriger finde ich allerdings, dass VW jetzt so nen Shitstorm erlebt, Chrysler aber für 100 Tote und haufenweise Schwerverletzte dank den Zündschlössern(von denen man ewig wusste) nichtmal 2 Millionen bisher ausgeben musste.


Das war GM.
Und wer einen schweren Bund ans Schloss hängt ist selber Schuld.
Und nein es wurden 900 Mio$ gezahlt!


> Ich finds ja witzig wie die Amis da rumkaspern. Bis vor 20-30 Jahren in jeden Van Motoren mit 5-6 Litern reingehauen, geschluckt wie Hölle...


Nur geht es hier nicht um Co2.
Sondern um Schummelei bei Test und das haben die Benziner nie nötig gehabt.

Edith sagt: "Chrysler hat sowa auch Pannen bei*Chrysler: Behörde ermittelt wegen Zündschloss-Problemen - SPIEGEL ONLINE !"
Nur gibt es hier noch keine Meldung über X Tote.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. September 2015)

Daran finde ich nicht, dass man selbst Schuld ist. Klar, ist es unhandlich und vielleicht nicht so toll, aber wenn ne Firma weiß, dass der Schlüssel dann zurückspringen kann und nix macht...
Aber gut.
VW hat seinen Willen und ist Winterkorn los.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. September 2015)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter sucht für seinen Peugeot 207 Winterreifen mit diesen Reifendaten: 195/55/16.

Welche wären da zu empfehlen? 

Sie sollte nicht zu viel kosten (50-70€/Stk.) und Qualitativ gut sein. Zu schnell fährt er nicht, also denke ich reichen <190Km/H aus.

Gruß


----------



## Lee (24. September 2015)

Einfach in die einschlägigen Testberichte schauen. Ich fahre Conti TS850 und das tun wohl viele andere auch und sind sehr zufrieden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sie sollte nicht zu viel kosten (50-70€/Stk.) und Qualitativ gut sein. Zu schnell fährt er nicht, also denke ich reichen <190Km/H aus.
> 
> Gruß



https://www.nokiantyres.de/firma/pr...lt-mit-a-nassgriff-klasse-von-nokian-tyres-2/
Ganz neu und wird denke ich der Reifen sein, an dem sich andere messen müssen.

Im Preisvergleich: Nokian WR D4 195/55 R16 91H Winterreifen Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Rasha (24. September 2015)

Der Mist mit VW geht mir aufn Senkel ey..die Amis und die Chinesen sind sowieso die größten Umweltverschmutzer. Gerade die sollen mal die Füße still halten mit der Schwerindustrie 

Und die Grünen nerven auch mit der lustigen Forderung, dass alle Dieselmotoren untersucht werden sollen - die ham echt nen Schuss und wohl nix besseres zu tun.

Narf, das wird der deutschen Wirtschaft nich gut tun.


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2015)

Selber Schuld, da man den Diesel als heilige Kuh verkauft hat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Sparsamer benziner ist immer besser.


----------



## Klutten (24. September 2015)

Wie kommst du jetzt darauf? Wenn man die Partikelemissionen betrachtet, welche ja für diverse Krebserkrankungen verantwortlich sein sollen, bläst ein aktueller Direkteinspritzer Otto-Motor die siebenfache Menge in die Umwelt, als ein Diesel mit Partikelfilter. Sauber ist anders.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sparsamer benziner ist immer besser.


Schon mal nen Anhänger mit viel Gewicht gezogen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Kleine autos sind dafür eh nicht zugelassen und große autos gibt es nur mit großen motoren. Vor allem kauf ich mir ja kein auto nur weil man alle paar jahre mal ein hänger zieht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2015)

Wuhuu morgen kann ich mein Auto abholen, Vorfreude 



Mal ne Frage, ich bin vorher noch nie ein Turbo-Motor gefahren. Beim Audi kann ich mir die Öltemperatur im FIS anzeigen lassen. 
Wie warm sollte das werden bevor ich den Auto treten kann?  Nur so als Richtwert, weil "warm fahren" ist mir ein bisschen zu ungenau als Aussage


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2015)

Ich hoffe mal der A3 ist kein Diesel.^^

Wobei mir das Geld zu viel wäre für ein 11 Jahre altes Auto der Komapktklasse.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt darauf? Wenn man die Partikelemissionen betrachtet, welche ja für diverse Krebserkrankungen verantwortlich sein sollen, bläst ein aktueller Direkteinspritzer Otto-Motor die siebenfache Menge in die Umwelt, als ein Diesel mit Partikelfilter. Sauber ist anders.



Das stimmt. Fällt mir jedes Mal auf's neue auf, wenn ich die Endrohre von den ganzen Direkteinspritzern sehe, auch bei meinem 35er, sind immer recht schnell schwarz 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ich bin vorher noch nie ein Turbo-Motor gefahren. Beim Audi kann ich mir die Öltemperatur im FIS anzeigen lassen.
> Wie warm sollte das werden bevor ich den Auto treten kann? Nur so als Richtwert, weil "warm fahren" ist mir ein bisschen zu ungenau als Aussage



Ab etwa 70-80Grad.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal der A3 ist kein Diesel.^^
> 
> Wobei mir das Geld zu viel wäre für ein 11 Jahre altes Auto der Komapktklasse.




Meinst du mich? 

Ist ein 2010er A3 1.4 TFSI. 
Weder Diesel noch 11 Jahre alt. 

Falls ich nicht gemeint sollte, sorry


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2015)

Doch du warst gemeint.
Der A3 wurde seit 2003 mehrmals geliftet, ändert nur wenig am Alter der Konstruktion.


----------



## WindowsXP (24. September 2015)

Ohne VW würde Wolfsburg auf einen Schlag gar nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2015)

Naja der 2010er ist jetzt aber nicht mehr mit dem 2003er zu vergleichen. Da wurde viel geändert. 
Der 8V ist auch nicht viel anders.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Ab 85-90 grad öl temp. Die vw memes sind zurzeit der brüller.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ab 85-90 grad öl temp.



Beim Benziner, ja. Aber nicht bei einem Diesel. Da etwa 70-80Grad.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2015)

Wir reden ja vom Benziner. Danke für die Info


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. September 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Der Mist mit VW geht mir aufn Senkel ey..die Amis und die Chinesen sind sowieso die größten Umweltverschmutzer. Gerade die sollen mal die Füße still halten mit der Schwerindustrie
> 
> Und die Grünen nerven auch mit der lustigen Forderung, dass alle Dieselmotoren untersucht werden sollen - die ham echt nen Schuss und wohl nix besseres zu tun.
> 
> Narf, das wird der deutschen Wirtschaft nich gut tun.



Deshalb ist es noch lange nicht in Ordnung.
Vor allem nicht dann, wenn wir uns in Sachen Umweltschutz (und auch sonst) immer gerne als Moralapostel und Vorreiter sehen wollen und keine Gelegenheit auslassen, andere an den Pranger zu stellen, wenn sie unseren vermeintlich hohen Ansprüchen nicht genügen.

Natürlich ist das ganz großer Mist für unsere Wirtschaft, aber deshalb kann man das nicht einfach auf sich beruhen lassen.

Dass die ganzen Werksangaben des Spritverbrauches quer durch die Bank bei so ziemlich allen Herstellern nix mit dem tatsächlichen Verbrauch zu tun haben, ist eigentlich allen schon lange bekannt.
Schon alleine deshalb stimmen die Schadstoffangaben nicht und streng genommen auch die Berechnung der Kfz-Steuer nicht.
Wundert mich eh schon lange, dass das einfach so hingenommen wird.

Dass für Prüfstandsläufe optimiert wird und Testzeitschriften/-sendungen möglichst speziell ausgewählte und/oder optimierte Modelle bekommen, ist auch kein Geheimnis.

Aber das ist eine Sache. Eine ganz andere Hausnummer ist, wenn wie jetzt im Falle VW gezielt manipuliert wurde.
Schlicht und einfach Betrug.

Von daher hoffe ich auf richtige Aufklärung und nicht, daß es mit dem freiwilligen Abgang von Winterkorn getan ist und auch nicht, daß irgendein Dipl.Ing. aus der Motorenentwicklung als Bauernopfer gesucht wird.

Pleite gehen wird VW daran nicht und die Verluste an den Börsen haben die Aktionäre auch erst dann, wenn die Aktien verkauft werden 
Die steigen auch wieder. (Und weder Apple, noch Google werden den Konzern übernehmen. Ich bitte Euch, also wirklich)

Aber der Imageschaden ist enorm. Hat man ja bei anderen Herstellern schon gesehen, wie schwer es ist, potentielle Kunden wieder für sich zu gewinnen und Vorurteile auszguräumen (Fiat = Elektronikprobleme, Rost / Opel = Rost usw)
Und zwar nicht "nur" für VW, sondern für Deutschland.

NOCH haben wir ein hohes internationales Ansehen, was unsere Ingenieurskunst usw betrifft. (Made in Germany / Engineered in Germany)
Das sollten wir nicht versauen

@seabound
Ich bin auch kein VW Fan und hin- und hergerissen zwischen Schadenfreude und Bestürzung.
Aber warum sagst Du, daß Du dort nie arbeiten würdest und die Leute sozusagen doof sind, wenn sie das tun?

Ich verstehe nicht, wie man denen wünschen kann, dass der Laden an die Wand gefahren wird. Wird eh nicht passieren, aber hast Du Dir mal überlegt, welche Folgen das haben würde?
Sind nicht nur zigzehntausende Arbeitsplätze innerhalb des VW Konzerns selbst, sondern auch etliche Zulieferer, die von einem starken Einbruch der Absatzzahlen betroffen wären.

Guck mal was in Osnabrück los war, als damals Karmann geschlossen hat.
Von Wolfsburg oder Braunschweig brauchen wir nicht reden,  da gibt es glaube ich gar nix Anderes 

Außerdem, kennst Du deren Haustarife? Was da ein Bandarbeiter verdient, davon träumt in kleineren oder mittelgroßen Firmen so mancher im mittleren Management.

Wo ich Dir aber zustimme, ist Deine Aussage zu Dirk Müller.
Da hast Du Recht. Es wäre, wenn es um den eigenen Hintern/die eigene Wirtschaft geht, vielen mehr als Recht, wenn die Sache im Sande verläuft und als Pillepalle abgetanwird.

Das geht gar nicht.

@JoM79
Ich brauche ein Auto, kein Nutzfahrzeug 
Aber das geht auch mit Benzinern.
Und wenn vergleichen, dann Saugdiesel mit Saugbenziner und Turbodiesel mit Turbobenziner. (Falls es um Drehmoment usw geht)


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2015)

Bis 80°C lass ich nur bis 3000 1/min drehen.
Richtige Vollast aber erst so ab 100-105°C.
Fahr mal ein wenig, dann siehst du wo sich die Temperatur einpendelt.
Sollten aber normalerweise zwischen 100-110°C sein.

Edit:
Ich könnte mit meinem auch gut was ziehen, nur ist ein Diesel da meist besser geeignet.
Er verbraucht dabei einfach weniger.
Zudem kann man nicht immer alles pauschalisieren.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

VW-Abgas-Affäre: "Millionen Autos könnten stillgelegt werden"

 Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass in der EU, ähnlich wie in den USA, diese Abschalteinrichtung in Autos aktiv war, dann ist das nicht mehr Gegenstand der Betriebserlaubnis, die für dieses Fahrzeug erteilt wurde. Die Betriebserlaubnis würde damit erlöschen.

 SPIEGEL ONLINE: Was heißt das konkret?

 Dass Neufahrzeuge dieses Typs nicht mehr verkauft werden dürften. Aber nicht nur das. Nach unserem jetzigen Stand müssten auch alle Autos stillgelegt werden, die mit dieser Abschaltautomatik unterwegs sind.


----------



## Rasha (24. September 2015)

@Felgenfuzzi:  Das Problem ist ja, du darfst das als Endkunde noch bezahlen.


----------



## Seabound (24. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @seabound
> Ich bin auch kein VW Fan und hin- und hergerissen zwischen Schadenfreude und Bestürzung.
> Aber warum sagst Du, daß Du dort nie arbeiten würdest und die Leute sozusagen doof sind, wenn sie das tun?
> 
> ...



Häh? Hab ich was verpasst? Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass die dort doof sind und das ich nie dort arbeiten würde? Und wo habe ich VW den Bankrott gewünscht?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. September 2015)

Naja, das hört sich schon nach etwas Panikmache an.

Klar stimmt es, aber es gibt Ausnahmegenehmigungen,die Möglichkeit eine Betriebserlaubnis wieder zu erlangen (Eintragung, Änderung), oder, ganz einfach ne Rückrufaktion, bei der der Prüfstandsmodus dauerhaft aktiviert wird.
Dann passen die Abgaswerte und der Leitungsverlust ist dann vielleicht noch im Rahmen der Toleranz.
Ansonsten wird da halt auch nochmal was gedreht.
Ist ja nicht so, dass ein Hersteller da nicht mehr raukriegt und irgendeine Chiptuningbude Wundersoftware hat.

@JoM79
Das stimmt.

Bin kein Dieselfan, deshalb springe ich auf sowas immer gleich an. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum seit 10-15 Jahren Dieselfahrzeuge so beliebt sind.
Bei Vielfahrern ist es klar, aber wie viele Hausfrauen fahren mit ihrem Tdi gerade mal zum Einkaufen oder zum Kindergarten?

Lohnt sich doch finanziell nicht durch die hohen Steuern und höheren Anschaffungpreis und wenn es um das Gefühl eines kräftigen Motors ab knapp über Leerlaufdrehzahl geht, wären die mit einem Tfsi doch besser bedient, oder?

Wobei auch da vielleicht mal das böse Erwachen kommt, wenn der Turbo mal den Geist aufgibt.

.....

Bis 80 Grad schalte ich bei 2000 upm. Geht relativ schnell, nur im Winter sind das dann doch mal 20 Kilometer und mehr. Also meist bis zum Ziel.

Ist dann schon ätzend, vor allem, falls ich auf die Autobahn muss.

Da gehe ich dann bei kalten Außentemperaturen auch ab 70 Grad rum bis 3500 upm, wenn ich vorher schon einige Kilometer unterwegs war.
Will da ja auch nicht mit 80-100 km/h eiern.

Hoffe, das zahlt sich aus. Bislang auch nach 200tkm  keinen Ölverbrauch zwischen den Intervallen oder sonstige Schäden.

Wenn er warm ist, habe ich auch keine Probleme damit, längere Zeit kurz vorm Begrenzer unterwegs zu sein oder die Gänge ganz durchzuziehen.

Zumindest, wenn meine nicht vollgasfeste Frau  oder die Kinder nicht dabei sind. 

Btw:
Wie handhabt ihr das bei ängstlichen Beifahrern?
Nehmt ihr Rücksicht, oder sollen die sich dann nach einer anderen Mitfahrgelegenheit umsehen,wenn denen die Fahrweise nicht passt?

Ich meine jetzt keine Raserei, sondern solche Fälle wie meine bessere Hälfte.
An manchen Tagen sind ihr normale Kurven auf Landstraßen bei erlaubten 100 bei gefahrenen 80 km/h schon zuviel und die Hand geht zum Angstgriff. Sie selbst würde aber da mit 120 Sachen rum. 
Oder schnurgerade drei- oder vierspurige Autobahnen.
Da kriege ich dann manchmal beim Beschleunigen bei140 einen Hinweis, dass es reicht, sie selbst fährt dann auch mal 200+

Ist nicht immer so und hat sich auch schon gebessert,aber manchmal nervt es.
Vor allem ist es extrem anstrengend,wenn man besonders vorausschauend fahren möchte, damit man bloß nicht doch mal fester bremsen muss oder jemand ganz dicht (100m vor einem  ) mit um 30 km/h geringerem Tempo vor einem rauszieht.


Edit:

@seabound
Nicht? Sorry, dann habe ich was verwechselt. Tut mir leid.

@Rasha
Was meinst Du? Was müssen wir als Endkunde bezahlen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Dreh den motor kalt ruhig ordentlich hoch. Je länger die warmfahrphase desto schädlicher. Also ruhig öfter bis 3500. am besten sollte dann auch svhon das maximale drehmoment anliegen.


----------



## Riverna (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der ganze vw konzern hatte bestimmt die meisten hallen bei der iaa



Weil es vermutlich der zweit größte Automobilhersteller ist? Mit was soll Dacia, Nissan, Subaru und Co eine Halle füllen? Jedes Modell in zig verschiedenen Farben? 
Hat dich mal ein Golf an der Ampel abgezogen? Oder ist deine erste Flamme mit einem Golffahrer durchgebrannt? Oder woher kommt dein Hass gegen eine MARKE?  Ich bin auch alles andere als ein VW Fan, aber das was du von dir gibst ist einfach nur ein ganz schlechter Sprachdurchfall. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bist du noch ganz dicht ? Was soll denn so eine Aussage ?



Findest du es nicht sinnfrei eine Frage zu stellen, die du selber beantworten kannst? 



Rasha schrieb:


> Der Mist mit VW geht mir aufn Senkel ey..die Amis und die Chinesen sind sowieso die größten Umweltverschmutzer. Gerade die sollen mal die Füße still halten mit der Schwerindustrie



Mir geht eher der Mist auf den Sack den VW verzapft hat... es wurden Millionen Kunden verarscht. Das sie dafür nun richtig auf den Sack bekommen ist absolut richtig, das sie nun in den Medien richtig Feuer bekommen ist ebenfalls richtig. Aber in spätestens 3 Wochen interessiert sich dafür eh niemand mehr. Andere Hersteller bescheißen genau so und bekommen dafür am Ende auch auf den Sack. Es wird aber dann niemanden mehr so interessieren wie jetzt. Ich weiß z.B. aus ziemlich sicher Quelle das der X1 oder X3 (bin mir da nicht mehr sicher) aktuell auch unter wohl begründetem Verdacht steht. Kann also nur noch eine Frage der Zeit sein bis da der nächste Hersteller an den Pranger gestellt wird. 

War heute bei der IAA und wollte mal ein kurzes Fazit hinterlassen: 
Ansich recht interessant, besonders gefallen hat mir der Alfa Romeo Stand mit dem Gulietta. Ein Traumhaft schönes Auto, aber schön waren die Alfas bisher meistens (meiner Meinung nach). Der Subarustand auch war recht interessant, der aktuelle Impreza ist schon was feines und der neue Levorg ist im Innenraum auch richtig geil gemacht. BMW hatte überhaupt nichts neues zu bieten, Nisssan war eine reine Enttäuschung... eine absolut hässliche Crossover Studie, ein GTR (womit man nur noch die Kiddis locken kann) und ein 370Z. Alles in allem nicht der Brüller, Toyota war der Totalausfall... Honda hatte bis auf den aktuellen Civic Type R und dem NSX auch wenig zu bieten aber die beiden waren schonmal sehr schick, von Ford war ich auch enttäuscht. Der neue Mustang ist ziemlich hässlich, der neue GT40 ist mal richtig daneben meiner Meinung nach und der neue Focus RS sieht aus wie jeder 0815 Mittelklassewagen. Kein Vergleich zum Vorgänger der ein richtiger kleiner Rüpelbruder war. Mercedes und Audi Halle habe ich gar nicht erst besucht weil man da eh nicht mal Platz zum Atmen hat... die Halle mit den ganzen Tunern wie Brabus, Marsony usw war auch knüppel voll. 

Alles in allem nicht schlecht, aber brutal voll.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (24. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dreh den motor kalt ruhig ordentlich hoch. Je länger die warmfahrphase desto schädlicher. Also ruhig öfter bis 3500. am besten sollte dann auch svhon das maximale drehmoment anliegen.



Meiner Meinung nach falsch. Natürlich sollte die Warmlaufzeit so kurz wie möglich sein. Der Verschleiss ist hier natürlich hoch.
Trotzdem solltest du schonend Warmfahren. Denn soviel länger dauert das nicht, bis der Motor auf Temperatur ist. 

Besonders schlecht ist das bei einem älteren Motor, der noch einen Graugussblock hat in Verbindung mit einem Aluzylinderkopf bzw. einer Legierung.
Die beiden Materialen dehnen sich unterschiedlich schnell aus. Das Alu mehr.
Dadurch erfährt die Zylinderkopfdichtung immer eine Relativbewegung, verschleißt hier mit.
Sie rutscht sozusagen immer ein Stück hin und her. Die Dichtung ermüdet mit der Zeit, die Spannkraft der Zylinderkopfschrauben lässt nach. Irgendwann geht die Dichtung hoch. 
Auch deshalb müsste man die Kopfschrauben nach langer Laufzeit ein Stück weit nachziehen. Zum Beispiel nach 15 bis 20 Jahren.
Aber das macht natürlich niemand, weil man das nicht "darf". 

In dem Fall lasse ich mich auch auf keine Diskussion ein, das ist nur meine Meinung. Lieber schonend Warmfahren. Es dauert auch nicht viel länger.
Wie den Motor extra immer mal wieder höher zu drehen, wenn er noch kalt ist. Auch die Kühlsysteme heute sind intelligenter, und sorgen dafür das der Motor schneller auf Temperatur kommt, wie früher.
Nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen: Elektrisch angesteuerte Wasserpumpe, die anfangs gar nicht mitdreht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. September 2015)

Jo nur ist es technisch am besten mit so 40℅ der max. Drehzahl warmzufahren als mit 1200 rpm. Ist mir egal was du dazu sagst. Technisch erwiesen ist meine methode die richtige. Also mein motor bekommet auch kalt seine 4000 rpm. Sonst könnte ich ja gar nicht 120 auf der autobahn fahren.


----------



## Riverna (25. September 2015)

Technisch erwiesen? Da das zeig uns doch mal. Lass mich raten das hast du mal wieder irgendwo gelesen. Der Motor wird zwar von 4000U/Min im kalten Zustand bei deinem Fahrzeug keinen Schaden nehmen, so empfindlich sind die Motoren in der Regel nicht. Wenn er das nicht mag hätte es kein Motor werden dürfen... ich persönlich würde es trotzdem nicht machen und Technisch erwiesen ist das ganz bestimmt ebenfalls nicht. Aber bei einem Saugmotor ist das Warmfahren auch nicht so wichtig wie bei Turbo Motoren. 

Ich drehe meine Motoren im kalten Zustand immer nur bis 2500U/Min und mit maximal Halbgas. Scheint nicht die schlechteste Wahl zu sein, bisher hatte ich noch nie einen Motorschaden und meine ZKD leben auch alle noch. Solange der Motor keine 90°c hat bleibe ich auch weg vom Ladedruck... maximal 0.25Bar fahre ich bis 70°c und maximal 0.5Bar bis 80°c. Ab 90°c dann 1.5Bar...


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Jo nur ist es technisch am besten mit so 40℅ der max. Drehzahl warmzufahren als mit 1200 rpm. Ist mir egal was du dazu sagst. Technisch erwiesen ist meine methode die richtige. Also mein motor bekommet auch kalt seine 4000 rpm. Sonst könnte ich ja gar nicht 120 auf der autobahn fahren.


Du brauchst 4000 1/min für 120km/h?
Wow, kleine Drehzahlhure mit kaum Leistung oder wie?

Von 1200 1/min spricht ja auch keiner aber 2500 1/min reichen auch.


----------



## 1821984 (25. September 2015)

Auto warm fahren gleicht einer Wissenschaft bei euch.

Tempanzeige hat noch keinen Ausschlag also wird nur bis 3000U/min. gedreht (nach Möglichkeit), wenn ich aufs Gas muss, muss ich aufs Gas und denk nicht, oh du armer Motor.
Mit steigender Temperatur bekommt er immer mehr Drehzahl. 

Und sobalt die Tempanzeige 2-3min auf 90° steht nehm ich da keine Rücksicht drauf. Auto ist fast 16 Jahre alt hat 170.000km gelaufen und bekommt jedes Jahr nen Ölwechsel.
Als Turbomotor kippe ich zwischen den Intervallen vielleicht 0,5l nach und gut. 
Und der Block ist ein Grauguss und der Kopf aus Alu und die Kopfdichtung dichtet wie eh und je. Achso und ich fahre das Auto seit 8 Jahren also wenn ich es übertrieben hätte wäre da schon was passiert.

Wie Riverna schon sagt: Wenn er das nicht ab kann, hätte er kein Motor werden dürfen.

Streicheln kann ich meine Frau. Das Auto muss auch mal was abkönnen. Die Dinger laufen in Afrika noch tausende von km ohne das da irgendwas gemacht wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> am besten sollte dann auch svhon das maximale drehmoment anliegen.



Genau das sollte nicht passieren.
Denn das Drehmoment ist im kalten Zustand zerstörerischer als die Drehzahl.
Vorallem bei Turbomotoren ist das komplett falsch, da der Turbolader dann im kalten Zustand den maximalen Ladedruck aufbauen muss.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (25. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Jo nur ist es technisch am besten mit so 40℅ der max. Drehzahl warmzufahren als mit 1200 rpm. Ist mir egal was du dazu sagst. Technisch erwiesen ist meine methode die richtige. Also mein motor bekommet auch kalt seine 4000 rpm. Sonst könnte ich ja gar nicht 120 auf der autobahn fahren.



Das jemand mit so wenig Ahnung von Motoren wie Du sowas noch hinterherschiebt...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du brauchst 4000 1/min für 120km/h?
> Wow, kleine Drehzahlhure mit kaum Leistung oder wie?
> 
> Von 1200 1/min spricht ja auch keiner aber 2500 1/min reichen auch.



Weiß auch nicht, wieso man sofort in Extreme (1200rpm) gehen muss. Daher danke dass du das mal erwähnt hast. 
Aber 4000rpm brauche ich bei einem meiner Autos auch für 120km/h. Eine Drehzahlhure ist es auch, aber mit 340 PS.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2015)

Ich wollte nur ein Richtwert haben, ich habe vorher noch nie ein Turbomotor besessen. Wenn es geht werde ich ihn dann schonend warmfahren. Aber wenn man mal auf die AB muss dann wird natürlich normal beschleunigt, egal wie warm. 
Wenn man vorher nen 1.4er Sauger von Honda gefahren ist, kennt man kein warmfahren. Der Motor ist eh unzerstörbar


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (25. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur ein Richtwert haben, ich habe vorher noch nie ein Turbomotor besessen. Wenn es geht werde ich ihn dann schonend warmfahren. Aber wenn man mal auf die AB muss dann wird natürlich normal beschleunigt, egal wie warm.
> Wenn man vorher nen 1.4er Sauger von Honda gefahren ist, kennt man kein warmfahren. Der Motor ist eh unzerstörbar



Das hat nichts mit Turbo oder kein Turbo zutun. Auch einen Sauger fährt man normal warm, ohne ihn extra mal höher drehen zu lassen.
Lass dir keinen Quatsch erzählen. Du fährst ganz normal. Wie auch sonst würde es Sinn ergeben?
Gas geben kannst du dann ab in etwa 90°C Öltemperatur. Es kann aber auch sein, das in deiner Bedienungsanleitung steht, das die optimale Öltemperatur bei deinem Motor 120°C beträgt.
Das hat dann damit zutun, das u.a. bei der Temperatur des Motors die besten Abgaswerte erzielt werden, und der Motor dann durch die Kühlsystemsteuerung auch in dem Fenster gehalten wird.
Dann ist natürlich noch die Frage, wo die Öltemperatur gemessen wird. Idealerweise direkt im Hauptölstrom z.B. nach Ölfilter ohne Kühlwasserkanal daneben, der die Temperatur wieder etwas mit verfälscht.
Im Zylinderkopf ist die Öltemperatur logischerweise wieder viel höher, wie in der Ölwanne. Es ist also auch wieder die Frage, wo der Sensor sitzt.

Kurzum wie schon oben geschrieben: Einfach normal fahren, und drehen ab in etwa 90°C.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2015)

Das ist mir schon bewusst, dennoch ist warmfahren bei so einem Motor vollkommen bums.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (25. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bewusst, dennoch ist warmfahren bei so einem Motor vollkommen bums.



Wenn dir das alles bewusst ist, dann frage ich mich jedenfalls, wieso du eine völlig laienhafte Frage stellst: Ab wieviel Grad in etwa der Motor getreten werden kann.
Und das es bums ist, dazu sage ich nichts, außer: Quatsch mit Sauce.


----------



## Riverna (25. September 2015)

1821984 schrieb:


> Auto warm fahren gleicht einer Wissenschaft bei euch.



Das klingt vielleicht schlimmer als es ist, aber ein bisschen auf den Motor kann man schon aufpassen. Du drückst ihn wahrscheinlich auch nicht trocken rein... um hohen Abrieb zu vermeiden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Wenn dir das alles bewusst ist, dann frage ich mich jedenfalls, wieso du eine völlig laienhafte Frage stellst: Ab wieviel Grad in etwa der Motor getreten werden kann.
> Und das es bums ist, dazu sage ich nichts, außer: Quatsch mit Sauce.



Habe ich doch geschrieben. Der 1.4 TFSI wird wesentlich anfälliger sein als der alte Honda Motor. Bei so einer mühle geht nichts kaputt, egal ob man ihn warm fährt oder nicht. 
Ich sage ja nicht das ich direkt nach Kaltstart in den Limiter fahre, aber ich habe beim beschleunigen auf keine Temperatur geachtet. Gibts ja eh keine Möglichkeit zu in der Kiste


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (25. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das ich direkt nach Kaltstart in den Limiter fahre, aber ich habe beim beschleunigen auf keine Temperatur geachtet. Gibts ja eh keine Möglichkeit zu in der Kiste



Das sagte ich ja auch nicht, oder?  Ich sagte das es nicht stimmt, das es egal sei, einen kalten Motor zu geben, bevor er auf Betriebstemperatur ist.
Du (bei dem Motor) schon. 
Du wiederholst dich übrigens. Ich habe doch auch nach dem ersten mal verstanden, dass du meinst, es sei bei dem Motor X egal.
Ich sehe das anders halt anders.
Auch bei so einem alten Honda Motor geht mal etwas kaputt. Verschleiss ist auch höher, wenn er kalt was abbekommt. Ich bezweifel, das du hier richtige Erfahrung mit diesem Motor hast. Du bist das Auto doch wahrscheinlich nur gefahren, und mehr nicht.
Von dem Motor selbst hast du wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung, oder? Wieviele von den Dingern hast du denn schon zerlegt, um dir ein Bild machen zu können, was da bei welcher Laufleistung in etwa fällig wird?
Sorry, wenn das dreist klingt. Aber man muss der Realität auch mal in die Augen sehen. Wenn jemand schreibt, kalt drauf, scheiss egal, so nach diesem Motto...
Naja, dann zeugt das nicht gerade von Erfahrung in dem Bereich. Nur meine Meinung, klar.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2015)

Arrrgggg Winterkompletträder suchen ist doof......von teuer ganz zu schweigen.
Ich kann mich schon nicht für Felgen entscheiden, muss nix besonderes sein....halt Alu, 18 Zoll, nicht zu teuer und wenns geht nicht ganz hässlich. Vorschläge sind willkommen!
Achso und mal ne Frage an die Experten, was heißt z.B.: bei reifendirekt.de "*Eintragung nicht erforderlich*"? --> in meinen Papieren stehen nur 235/45/R18......wenn ich jetzt *225*/45/R18 nehmen würde, dann muss ich die doch in den Papieren nachtragen lassen oder?


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

das bedeutet dann, dass eine ABE bei liegt


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2015)

norse schrieb:


> das bedeutet dann, dass eine ABE bei liegt



Das heißt im Umkehrschluss aber trotzdem, man sollte sie nachtragen oder?!
Folgendes Zitat verwundert mich:


> *Die Verwendung dieser Rad eifen-Kombination* ist nur zulässig, wenn  dieser Reifen in den Fahrzeugpapieren bereits serienmäßig eingetragen  *oder* vom Fahrzeughersteller, s. Auszug aus der EG-Genehmigung des  Fahrzeuges (EG-Übereinstimmungsbescheinigung), freigegeben ist.


Das "oder" klingt irgendwie nach, "braucht man nicht eintragen".


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

eine ABE braucht man grundsätzlich nicht eintragen, kann sie aber. Ich hab auch zubehörfelgen mit anderen Größe als im schein steht - TÜV Prüfer hat sie abgeneommen und der Prüfbericht vom TÜV liegt immer im auto - musst du halt mitführen.

das steht bei der ABE halt bei, dass es abgenommen werden muss, Eintragung ist optional aber nicht pflicht


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. September 2015)

...deren Bedingungen/Auflagen dann aber auch erfüllt sein müssen. Sollten beispielsweise Tieferlegungsfedern, Spurverbreiterungen oder ein anderes Lenkrad (inzwischen wohl eher selten) verbaut sein, muß die neue Rad-/Reifenkombination dennoch von einem Sachverständigen eingetragen werden.
Ist dann aber normalerweise auch kein Akt, wenn keine wilden Umbauten vorgenommen wurden.

@Aloha84
Guck doch einfach mal bei Ebay, bzw Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Vielleicht verkauft da gerade jemand Originalräder mit runtergefahrener Sommerbereifung.
Oft wird dafür gar nicht so viel bezahlt und Du kannst ein Schnäppchen machen.

Mit viel Glück dann die Reifen im Frühjahr noch verkaufen 

Wegen neuen Reifen würde ich mal bei reifen-vor-Ort.com schauen, welcher Händler bei Dir in der Nähe am Günstigsten ist.
Ist zumindest bei uns in der Gegend häufig billiger, als sich die Reifen "lose" bei reifendirekt & co zu kaufen und dann irgendwo aufziehen zu lassen.


--
Wegen Warmfahren nochmal:

Einfach nicht volle Kanne treten, wenn noch alles kalt ist. Kein Vollgas (niedrige Drehzahl und Vollgas ist auch nicht gut) und nicht bis in den Begrenzer jubeln.

Und auch nicht denken, daß der Wagen warm ist, nur weil die  Wassertemperaturanzeige nach kurzer Zeit wie angenagelt in der Mitte steht. Die ist meist gedämpft/beruhigt und sagt über die Oeltemperatur sowieso nix aus.

Vor dem Sport wärmt man sich doch auch auf. Da springt auch niemand direkt vom Bett auf die Hantelbank oder zum 400m Sprint. 

Deshalb macht man ja noch keine Wissenschaft daraus und beachtet man das nicht, wird der Motor auch nicht gleich in tausend Teile zerspringen.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2015)

...das man sich mit so einem Mist überhaupt beschäftigen muss.
Mein Auto gibt es ab Werk mit 17-20 Zoll Felgengröße + 225 - 245er Reifenbreite --> warum ist sowas nicht einfach unter einem Kürzel standartmäßig in den Papieren?!
Naja egal.....ich denke gerade über folgende Kombi nach --> reifendirekt.de


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

dann lass dir vom Hersteller die EG Papiere zu schicken - dort stehen alle zulässigen Größen drinn, kann sein das da auch alle anderen dann drin stehen  das genügt auch


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (25. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Und auch nicht denken, daß der Wagen warm ist, nur weil die  Wassertemperaturanzeige nach kurzer Zeit wie angenagelt in der Mitte steht. Die ist meist gedämpft/beruhigt und sagt über die Oeltemperatur sowieso nix aus.



Das sowieso. Bei zum Beispiel BMW ist die Wassertemperaturanzeige schon seit dem E34 "fake", gedämpft. Und sie zeigt schon die volle Temperatur an, bevor diese wirklich erreicht wird.
...der Wagen kam Ende der 80er auf dem Markt, muss man bedenken. Das handeln die Hersteller schon lange so.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. September 2015)

@aloha84
Früher(tm) stand da ja auch noch viel mehr im Fahrzeugbrief-/schein drin. War auch leichter lesbar, als die Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil I und II

Bei Felgen aus dem Zubehör musste man aber dennoch auch damals eine ABE mitführen, bzw diese eintragen lassen.

Kaufst Du Originalräder, also welche die auch ab Werk optional bei Dir drauf sein könnten, brauchst Du rein gar nix beachten, weil die in der Fahrzeug-ABE enthalten sind.

Die sehen doch ganz gut aus.

@DiabloIIIFan
Sonst würden sicher auch viele Kunden nervös werden, wenn die Anzeige bei kalten Außentemperaturen weit links ist ("Hilfe, Motor wird nicht warm" ), oder im Hochsommer recht weit rechts stehen würde ("Hilfe, mein Kühler kocht" ).

Von daher nur konsequent, daß die Anzeige bei vielen neuen Autos nun ganz entfallen ist.
Wenn was kaputt ist, macht das Auto dann selbst einen Termin bei der Werkstatt. Muss wohl so sein 

@norse
Nur die passende Reifengröße genügt aber nicht, wenn er Felgen aus dem Zubehör nimmt.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (25. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @DiabloIIIFan
> Sonst würden sicher auch viele Kunden nervös werden, wenn die Anzeige bei kalten Außentemperaturen weit links ist ("Hilfe, Motor wird nicht warm"), oder im Hochsommer recht weit rechts stehen würde ("Hilfe, mein Kühler kocht").



Schon klar. Und es gibt sogar alte BMW, da ist es besser, wenn die Anzeige leicht nach links (Richtung kalt) ausschlägt, und nicht genau mittig steht.
Kühlung noch optimaler, ohne das der Motor zu "kalt" läuft. Auch da gab es damals schon Nachfragen, ob das denn normal sei, das z.B. auf der Autobahn (viel Fahrtwind) die Anzeige von der Mitte wieder etwas Richtung kalt ging. Ja! Es waren eben noch echte Anzeigen, die auch auf kleine Temperaturänderungen reagiert haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. September 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Schon klar. Und es gibt sogar alte BMW, da ist es besser, wenn die Anzeige leicht nach links (Richtung kalt) ausschlägt, und nicht genau mittig steht.
> Kühlung noch optimaler, ohne das der Motor zu "kalt" läuft. Auch da gab es damals schon Nachfragen, ob das denn normal sei, das z.B. auf der Autobahn (viel Fahrtwind) die Anzeige von der Mitte wieder etwas Richtung kalt ging. Ja! Es waren eben noch echte Anzeigen, die auch auf kleine Temperaturänderungen reagiert haben.



"Echte" Temperaturanzeigen gibt es aber auch bei neueren Modellen.
In meinem E92 bewegt sich die Öltemp. Anzeige auch ständig und zeigt immer die reale Temperatur an.


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @norse
> Nur die passende Reifengröße genügt aber nicht, wenn er Felgen aus dem Zubehör nimmt.



Logisch - die Felge muss auch zugelassen sein


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (25. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> "Echte" Temperaturanzeigen gibt es aber auch bei neueren Modellen.
> In meinem E92 bewegt sich die Öltemp. Anzeige auch ständig und zeigt immer die reale Temperatur an.



Habe ich denn etwas anderes behauptet? Nein.  Die Wassertemperaturanzeige gibt es heute doch oft (oder gar nicht?) mehr bei BMW. 
Also in Form eines analogen Instrument.
Was ich meinte, war ein Vergleich zu damals. Mit den nachfolgenden BMW, z.B. ab E36, E34, die alle noch eine Analoginstrument hatten, aber mit geschönter Anzeige. Von einer Öltemperaturanzeige war nicht die Rede, siehst du ja.


----------



## Riverna (25. September 2015)

Die Wassertemperaturanzeigen kann man getrost vergessen. Das einzig wahre sind extra Öltemperatursensoren.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2015)

Bei mir zeigt Wasser ab ~60° genau auf Mitte und bleibt da festgetackert bis >100°.
Öl gibt es gar kein Instrument für (Aber einen Sensor über OBD)

Was mir die Anzeige überhaupt  helfen soll frag ich mich schon.


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

die originale Wasser Temp ist eh nur ein schätzeisen und dient nur für den fall, dass das Ding mal überhitzt. alles darunter ist..messtoleranz


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (25. September 2015)

norse schrieb:


> die originale Wasser Temp ist eh nur ein schätzeisen und dient nur für den fall, dass das Ding mal überhitzt. alles darunter ist..messtoleranz



Von welchem Auto sprichst du jetzt, oder einfach pauschal?
Denn pauschal kann man das gar nicht sagen. Es kommt auf das Auto an bzw. das Instrument und was damit zusammen hängt (Fühler) an. Heute in aller Regel eher Unnütz, das stimmt schon. Früher verwendete BMW sogar zwei Fühler für die Wassertemperatur. (Musste beruflich einige Jahre dran schrauben... ).
Es gab einmal einen braunen Fühler für die Anzeige im Kombiinstrument, sowie einen blauen für die DME (Digitale Motor Elektronik, sprich für das Steuergerät, "die wichtige").
Ich habe hier z.B. eine, die ist schon sehr genau, reagiert auch entsprechend schnell und empfindlich, die sagt einem wirklich noch "was abgeht".


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. September 2015)

Bei mir ist die wassertemp anzeige nie auf mitte. Immer ein bisschen darunter also richtung kühler. Ist wohl normal bei älteren hondas.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2015)

ICH GLAUB ICH BEKOMME NE MEISE!
Geh grad zu meinem, vor knapp 2 Monate gekauften Auto --> Kühlergrill eingedrückt (inkl Emblem) und Schürze vorn-mittig rausgedrückt!
So toll Wochenende gelaufen, ich bin so pappsatt!
Das einzig gute ist, bisher keine Lackkratzer gefunden. Also hat entweder ne Anhängerkupplung den Scheiß verzapft oder es hat wer reingetreten!
So was heißt das, richtig --> da zahlt nur die Vollkasko, und nur mit höherstufung. Ergebnis: Ich bleib zahle selbst und bleib drauf sitzen!


----------



## s-icon (25. September 2015)

Was für Schweine...

Heute mal ein kleiner Spontankauf:

Golf GTD Variant

Bin mal gespannt wie der sich fährt.


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So was heißt das, richtig --> da zahlt nur die Vollkasko, und nur mit höherstufung. Ergebnis: Ich bleib zahle selbst und bleib drauf sitzen!


Hast du schon nachgefragt?
Normalerweise sind doch meist 1-2 Schäden frei.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2015)

Da habt ihr das Ergebnis......
Die Schürze sieht nicht gerissen aus.......der Grill muss vermutlich neu, das Emblem sowieso.......alter wenn die Schürze doch einen weg hat, lauf ich Amok!

//
Grad nochmal geguckt, die Schürze scheint ok, die ist nur rausgerutsch, aber den "emblemträger"(rote Spange mit grill) muss raus.....und eventuell nur neu eingebaut oder ersetzt werden.
Die Schürze sollte sich dann wieder reinschieben lassen, lack ist keiner weg......
Trotzdem unfassbar ärgerlich.....und kostenlos wird das auch nicht von statten gehen.


----------



## Seeefe (25. September 2015)

Bei mir sah es letzte Woche nicht besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2015)

Mein Beileid, somal deins noch teurer aussieht. Was ist passiert? Einer drauf gefahren?


----------



## Seeefe (25. September 2015)

Seitlich reingefahren als ich gerade das Auto vorm Firmengebäude abgestellt habe. Warn Kollege mitm Betriebsauto, hat nicht aufgepasst und kam beim vorbeifahren etwas zu weit nach rechts rüber. 

Ging wenigstens alles über die Versicherung des Betriebs. Seit Mittwoch hab ich ihn mit neuer Hecktür, Rückleuchte und Stoßstange wieder. 

Schaden würde von der Werkstatt auf 3900,- beziffert. 

Musste zwar nichts aus eigener Tasche bezahlen, aber das hätte ich mir doch mehr als gerne erspart. Immer ärgerlich sowas, vor allem wenn man nicht selbst Schuld ist


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. September 2015)

@Aloha84
Das tut mir leid. Wirklich ärgerlich und wie so oft ne verdammt feige Aktion vom Verursacher :flop:

Warum passiert sowas immer irgendwie bald nach dem Kauf eines neuen Autos oder so?

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren die hinteren Seitenteile und das Heck neu lackieren lassen, kurz darauf muss jemand irgendwie seitlich an der hinteren Stoßstange hängengeblieben sein. Bedeutete zwei etwa 15 cm tiefe Kratzer bis zur Grundierung und ein paar Schrammen an der leicht aus der Halterung gezogenenen Heckschürze.

Da war ich auch bedient.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. September 2015)

Fand keinen Treat zu dem Thema und fand das hier als geeignet als ich nach Volkswagen gesucht habe: 

VW-Skandal: Unglaubwürdig das da an der Spitze keiner was gewusst haben will und selbst wenn sie hätten es dann aber wissen müssen was machen die sonst da jeden Tag für so viel Geld wie sie einstecken.

Seit froh das ihr in Deutschland seit und nicht in Frankreich Paris ... dann würde es nicht bei ein paar Lackkratzern bleiben.


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Aloha84
> Das tut mir leid. Wirklich ärgerlich und wie so oft ne verdammt feige Aktion vom Verursacher :flop:
> 
> *Warum passiert sowas immer irgendwie bald nach dem Kauf eines neuen Autos oder so?*
> ...



Ich kanns mir auch nicht erklären, bei meinem alten Auto wurde einmal ein Spiegel abgefahren, hat 150€ gekostet....ärgerlich, aber sonst war 8 Jahre lang nichts.
Jetzt kauft man sich ne neue Karre......und es dauert 2 Monate, und *puff*.
Ich mache dann morgen erstmal Termin für Montag, ist alles fest, es dürfte also nix abfallen. Und dann hilft nur beten, dass die alles wieder zusammenstecken können....selber will ichs nicht versuchen, nachher breche ich da noch ne Nase ab, oder mache Kratzer.
argghhh *bier trink*


----------



## Seeefe (25. September 2015)

Beim VW seh ich das eher so:

Wem nutzt das Volkswagen-Bashing?: "Mr. Dax": VW-Skandal ist überzogen - n-tv.de


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. September 2015)

Ist doch gut, schön von TTIP und Co ablenken.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. September 2015)

@seefee
Da kann man wieder Verschwörungstheorien basteln.

Der Verdacht, dass die Abgaswerte manipuliert sein könnten, kam bereits im Mai auf und die Vorwürfe in Brasilien stehen schon seit Jahren im Raum.

Wollen wir wetten, daß es nicht lange dauert, bis auch wieder Zwangsarbeit bei VW im 3. Reich neu aufgewärmt wird?

Dass solche Meldungen nach öffentlichem Bekanntwerden geballt auftreten und in den meisten Nachrichtensendungen andere Themen verdrängen ist doch klar.
Interesse der Leute und die begrenzte Sendezeit/Platz.

Man liest derzeit auch außer in Fachmagazinen nichts mehr von gefälschten Arzneimittelstudien oder von multiresistenten Keimen, obwohl seit kurzem vielleicht in Sachen Antibiotika ein revolutionärer Durchbruch in Aussicht ist.

Die Vorgehensweise anderer Hersteller war möglicherweise nicht in Ordnung, aber Unrecht rechnet man nicht gegeneinander auf.

Ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch ein Unterschied, ob Mängel durch mangelnde Qualitätskontrollen beim Zulieferer oder der Montage auftreten, oder ob bewusst und vorsätzlich betrogen wurde.

Die im Raum stehende Höhe der Strafzahlungen in den USA ergibt sich auch daraus, daß es schon länger erklärtes Ziel ist,die Strafen auf ein schmerzhaftes Niveau anzuheben.

Um eben zu vermeiden, daß ein Freikaufen möglich ist und sich Verschleierung lohnen kann.

Letztendlich wird die Strafe sicherlich niedriger ausfallen und der Aktienkurs wird sich auch erholen.

Hätte ich jetzt Geld übrig, würde ich bei Porsche- und VW-Aktien zuschlagen.


----------



## Seeefe (26. September 2015)

Naja, ich für meinen Teil würde mich als VW Kunde nicht "betrogen" fühlen. 

Ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte mal, die wenigsten Kunden kaufen ein Auto nach den Abgaswerten. Die stehen auf der Liste doch weit unten.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. September 2015)

Der Aufpreis für die "Clean Diesel" Modelle soll in den USA 6000$ gewesen sein.
Ich hätte mir das auch gespart


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. September 2015)

Also der Artikel spricht mir aus der Seele. 
Geschönte Abgaswerte im Vergleich zu Zündschlösser, obwohl wir beim Verbrauch kein Problem damit haben...


----------



## Olstyle (26. September 2015)

Miserables Krisenmanagement gegen vorsätzlichen Betrug  .


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also der Artikel spricht mir aus der Seele.
> Geschönte Abgaswerte im Vergleich zu Zündschlösser,* obwohl wir beim Verbrauch kein Problem damit haben...*



Nur um nochmal den Unterschied zu verdeutlichen....bzw. mal aufzuzeigen warum sich auch der *deutsche* VW Kunde aufregen darf.
Jeder deutsche Kunde weiß das die Verbrauchswerte in der realität höher sind als auf dem Prüfstand.
Auf dem Prüfstand wird maximal 120 gefahren, es werden Leichtlauföle verwendet, schmalere Reifen etc.
z.B.: mein momentan leider lediertes Auto ist mit 5,1L angegeben und ich fahre ihn mit 6,5. Wenn ich nur Landstraße fahre sind es unter 6 Liter.
Das ist nicht schön, aber seit Jahren Praxis.
Das Problem bei VW ist jetzt aber ein ganz anderes!
VW hat bereits auf dem Prüfstand "schummeln" müssen um die Abgaswerte und somit eine bessere Euro Einstufung zu bekommen.
Mal blöd gesagt, man nimmt jetzt einen Golf 6 2,0TDI und prüft den ohne Schummelmodus nach, und jetzt bekommt er (übertrieben!) statt Euro 5 --> nur Euro 2 oder 3!
Dann hat das weitreichende Folgen, eine davon ist, dass die KFZ-Steuer neu berechnet werden muss/müsste und die wird saftig nach oben gehen.....da werden aus 200€ mal locker 500+x€.
Mal ganz davon ab, dass dieses Auto zum Zeitpunkt der Zulassung die Prüfung nicht bestand --> also hätte das Auto niemals zugelassen werden dürfen, eigentlich erlischt die Zulassung.
Das andere Autos in der Praxis auch mehr Schadstoffe rausblasen ist nunmal so, aber sie haben (vermutlich) zumindest die Grenzen auf dem Prüfstand einhalten können....
Der Imageschaden ist denke ich auch das schlimmste für VW, das wünscht man eigenlich keinem Hersteller. Bei Opel ist Rost seit über 15 Jahren kein Thema mehr, auf meinen neuen wurde ich schon angesprochen "ob der wenigstens Rostfrei sei".
Bei VW könnte jetzt das gleiche zukommen....."rußfrei".

Und dieser Betrug wurde auch nicht die letzten ein, zwei Jahre gemacht, das war für diesen Art von Motor gängige VW-Praxis, seit Jahren.

//
Montag hab ich Werkstatttermin, wenn hinter der Schürze und dem Halter alles i.o ist, dann braucht es vermutlich nur eine Montage + ein Opel Emblem. 
Übrigens ist die neueste Theorie, dass irgendein Spinner das emblem rausreisen wollte und sich beim ziehen auf die Schürze gestützt hat, die durch den druck rausgesprungen ist.
Wie ich darauf kommen? Drei Eingänge weiter steht eie neue C-Klasse --> Frontstern weg und eine Querstrebe ist gebrochen.
Drückt die Daumen....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jeder deutsche Kunde weiß das die *Verbrauchswerte in der realität höher sind als auf dem Prüfstand.*
> *Auf dem Prüfstand wird maximal 120 gefahren, es werden Leichtlauföle verwendet, schmalere Reifen etc.*
> z.B.: mein momentan leider lediertes Auto ist mit 5,1L angegeben und ich fahre ihn mit 6,5. Wenn ich nur Landstraße fahre sind es unter 6 Liter.
> Das ist nicht schön, aber seit Jahren Praxis.
> ...



Ich sehe da nun keinen Unterschied, ob man beim Spritverbrauch (also dem gesamten Schadstoffausstoß) durch oben genannte Maßnahmen schummelt, oder wie momentan bei VW die Regeneration des Kats öfter durchführt um die maximalwerte nicht zu übersteigen


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2015)

Wie die VW Software läuft weiß ja momentan noch niemand. Kann sein das nur öfter gefiltert wird. Ich glaube aber nicht daran, jede filterreinigung kostet Sprit. Ich glaube eher das im Steuergerät ein zweites mapping vorhanden ist. Eins wo du wie bekoppt aufs Gas treten kannst und die karre trotzdem z.b.: nur maximal 30 PS liefert statt 150.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie die VW Software läuft weiß ja momentan noch niemand. Kann sein das nur öfter gefiltert wird. Ich glaube aber nicht daran, jede filterreinigung kostet Sprit. Ich glaube eher das im Steuergerät ein zweites mapping vorhanden ist. Eins wo du wie bekoppt aufs Gas treten kannst und die karre trotzdem z.b.: nur maximal 30 PS liefert statt 150.



Ich denke mal, so ein Mapping haben die anderen Hersteller auch. Denn ein Motor läuft unter hoher Last immer relativ Fett und folglich mit einem deutlich höheren Ausstoß an Abgasen, als im Teillastbetrieb.
Außerdem ist die Gemischanpassung unter Last relativ schwer zu regeln.


----------



## aloha84 (26. September 2015)

So wie es momentan scheint haben das die anderen hersteller eben nicht. Sie haben vermutlich die besseren Filter,  die sich VW aus kostengründen sparen wollte. Wie gesagt alles nur Spekulationen, die nächsten Wochen werden uns erleuchten.


----------



## fctriesel (26. September 2015)

Die Software erkennt über verschiedene Parameter dass es sich in einem Prüfzyklus befindet. Zack, anderes Steuerprogramm aktiv das sich positiv auf die Ergebnisse des jeweiligen Zyklus auswirkt. Machen übrigens alle so, nicht nur bei den Dieseln, ist eigentlich ein offenes Geheimnis.  Wurde mir aus erster Hand von einem Prüfingenieur eines deutschen Herstellers bestätigt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2015)

Nur haben die nicht versucht, den amerikanischen Markt mit Dieseln für sich zu erobern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2015)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe regeneriert das Prüfstandsprogramm den NOx Speicherkat häufiger, als das normale Programm. Im normalen Programm wird dann warscheinlich einfach ein Delay eingefügt nachdem der NOx Sensor nach Kat erkannt hat das der voll ist. Beim Prüfstandsprogramm wird halt sofort regeneriert und somit kommt weniger NOx raus, weil der Filter wieder speichern kann.

Ganz ehrlich? WAYNE? NOx wird bei der AU eh nicht gemessen...


----------



## Klutten (26. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? WAYNE? NOx wird bei der AU eh nicht gemessen...



Noch nicht. Es ist aber schon möglich und wird zeitnah eingeführt. Das Ganze ändert aber nichts daran, dass auch dann niemand weiß, was das Motorsteuergerät während der AU macht.


----------



## turbosnake (26. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nun keinen Unterschied, ob man beim Spritverbrauch (also dem gesamten Schadstoffausstoß) durch oben genannte Maßnahmen schummelt, oder wie momentan bei VW die Regeneration des Kats öfter durchführt um die maximalwerte nicht zu übersteigen


Man schummelt nur bei der anderen Variante nicht.
Die Ergebnisse würde man mit einem für NEFZ vorbereiteten Auto, auch dann erreichen wenn es nicht auf dem Prüfstand steht.
Daran scheitert der VW.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man schummelt nur bei der anderen Variante nicht.
> Die Ergebnisse würde man mit einem für NEFZ vorbereiteten Auto, auch dann erreichen wenn es nicht auf dem Prüfstand steht.
> Daran scheitert der VW.



Eben nicht.
Würde die Regeneration einfach öfter gestartet, wäre es das selbe wie bei einem "NEFZ vorbereiteten Fahrzeug" 
Beides ist in der Realität nicht zutreffend, deshalb ist auch beides ein "Betrug am Kunden".
Nur dass man VW nun an den Pranger stellt, weil es ja so eine große Frechheit ist und vergisst dabei, dass alle Verbrauchswerte ebenfalls geschönt sind und in der Praxis niemals erreicht werden können.
Und das führt zwangsläufig zu einem höheren Schadstoffausstoß aller Schadstoffe und nicht nur eines bestimmten Gases.
Im Grunde genommen ist das Ganze Thema vorallem durch die Medien viel zu stark dramatisiert worden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2015)

Geschweige denn, dass man den höheren Verbraucht auch bei jeder Tankfüllung merkt.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2015)

VW hat die Clean Diesel Modelle wegen dem "Clean" in USA mit nem Aufschlag von teilweise 6000 Dollar verkauft


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> Würde die Regeneration einfach öfter gestartet, wäre es das selbe wie bei einem "NEFZ vorbereiteten Fahrzeug"
> Beides ist in der Realität nicht zutreffend, deshalb ist auch beides ein "Betrug am Kunden".


Nein, der NEFZ ist gesetzlich gedeckelt und das was VM macht ist klar illegal.
An den Schummelei bei NEFZ sind die Ersteller dessen Schuld, das die Werte von der Realität abweichen.



> Nur dass man VW nun an den Pranger stellt, weil es ja so eine große Frechheit ist und vergisst dabei, dass alle Verbrauchswerte ebenfalls geschönt sind und in der Praxis niemals erreicht werden können.


Wären die  Verbrauchswerte wirklich geschönt, dann hätte es dagegen massenhaft erfolgreiche Klagen gegeben.
Außerdem liegt die Schuld an den falschen Verbrauchswerten, nicht bei den Herstellern, sondern beim NEFZ und seinen Erschaffern selber.
Sieht man auch daran das die Test in den USA realistischer sind.



> Im Grunde genommen ist das Ganze Thema vorallem durch die Medien viel zu stark dramatisiert worden.


Da sind einige aber glücklicherweise anderer Meinung.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Geschweige denn, dass man den höheren Verbraucht auch bei jeder Tankfüllung merkt.


Wenn alle gleichstark schummeln macht das keinen Unterschied, da damm jedes Auto gleich viel mehr verbraucht.
Ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2015)

Komisch nur, dass das ein paar Tage vor der Einführung eines neuen amerikanischen Autos raus kommt.
Und wir sogar so dämlich sind unserer eigenen Wirtschaft den Tos zu wünschen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass das ein paar Tage vor der Einführung eines neuen amerikanischen Autos raus kommt.


Das ist schon länger bekannt, als 2015.
Gab Ende 2014 den ersten Rückruf wegen den Abgasen, aber den hat VW anscheinend verbockt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2015)

Bin gestern nacht noch auf der autobahn nach hause gefahren, die ganzen audis locker 80% mit xenon oder led haben erstmal richtig schön geblendet, weiß nicht was audi da für ein mist baut. Am besten war der eine porsche suv mit led der überlange dicht hintr mir gefahren ist, hat quasi auch alles vor mir ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## fctriesel (27. September 2015)

Bist du wieder mal als Geisterfahrer unterwegs gewesen oder warum wirst du auf der Autobahn von Schweinwerfern geblendet?


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2015)

Ach, helles Licht blendet nachts?


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bin gestern nacht noch auf der autobahn nach hause gefahren, die ganzen audis locker 80% mit xenon oder led haben erstmal richtig schön geblendet, weiß nicht was audi da für ein mist baut. Am besten war der eine porsche suv mit led der überlange dicht hintr mir gefahren ist, hat quasi auch alles vor mir ausgeleuchtet.



Bist Du das erste Mal nachts unterwegs gewesen?  Ich glaube Du bist einfach ein wenig empfindlich. Ansonsten sollte sich Dein Innenspiegel ja auch abblenden lassen. Dann ist das Ganze schon mal nicht mehr so hell.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Wenn man nur H4 Funzeln gewohnt ist, dann kein Wunder dass einem das andere Licht so hell vorkommt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2015)

Ne nicht das erste mal, aber war doch relativ weit. Naja nur komisch das alle Audis deutlich heller waren als alle anderen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2015)

Weil man ein Audi auch nicht mit Halogenfunzeln kauft


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne nicht das erste mal, aber war doch relativ weit. Naja nur komisch das alle Audis deutlich heller waren als alle anderen.


Dann hast du noch nicht das Licht der neuen BMWs und Mercedesse gesehen.
Da kommt wenigstens mal Licht auf die Strasse.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. September 2015)

Hier mal was zum lachen habe ich von Google + " geklaut". Der Neue VW ist da.


----------



## s-icon (27. September 2015)

Durch den dynamischen Fernlichassistenten bin ich zB in der Lage nacht auf der Autobahn seitlich mit Fernlich an dir vorbeizuleuchten, ohne dich zu blenden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2015)

Ich meine ja auch die autos die von hinten kommen, die auf der anderen seite blenden nie, die sind viel zu weit weg.


----------



## s-icon (27. September 2015)

Ich meinte auch von hinten, ich leuchte quasi mit Fernlicht an dir vorbei


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wären die  Verbrauchswerte wirklich geschönt, dann hätte es dagegen massenhaft erfolgreiche Klagen gegeben.



Natürlich sind die Verbrauchswerte geschönt.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Da sind einige aber glücklicherweise anderer Meinung.



Und warum bitte ? Die Medien stürzen sich doch nur auf das Thema weil es neben den Flüchtlingen kein anderes Thema gibt, welches nicht schon komplett "ausgelutscht" ist.
Dass damit aber der gesamten deutschen Wirtschaft stark geschadet wird, interessiert da keinen und alle ziehen fleißig mit, z.B. mit den ollen Memes.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass das ein paar Tage vor der Einführung eines neuen amerikanischen Autos raus kommt.
> Und wir sogar so dämlich sind unserer eigenen Wirtschaft den Tos zu wünschen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Es ist aber schon möglich und wird zeitnah eingeführt. Das Ganze ändert aber nichts daran, dass auch dann niemand weiß, was das Motorsteuergerät während der AU macht.


Das ist schon so lange im Gespräch, ich glaub nicht das da so schnell was kommt... Wenn ich mir allein schon die Preise von den NOx Testern angucke, dann wird da wohl kaum jemand einen freiwillig anschaffen wollen.

Außerdem wird ab 02/06 ja eh nur noch Readiness und FC ausgelsen, messen ist ja nur noch sehr selten. Von daher kommen die VWs ja auch alle durch. Denn wann hat man mal nen +02/06 Auto wo nicht alle Readiness Codes gesetzt sind oder nen FC drin ist? Das kommt vielleicht 1x im Monat vor. ...und ich mache ~300 AUs pro Jahr....


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Naja, ich finde die "neue" ist eigentlich nen Witz. 
Kannte das nur von früher mit dem ganzen Aufwand. 
Jetzt Stecker rein, auslesen, fertig.


----------



## turbosnake (27. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Verbrauchswerte geschönt.


Dann zeig mal die Klagen von Verbraucherschutzorganistationen und Automobbilclubs.





> Dass damit aber der gesamten deutschen Wirtschaft stark geschadet wird, interessiert da keinen und alle ziehen fleißig mit, z.B. mit den ollen Memes.


Man soll also zensieren, weil es sonst der Wirtschaft schadet?!


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2015)

Und nur weil es keine Klagen gibt, soll es nicht so sein?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann zeig mal die Klagen von Verbraucherschutzorganistationen und Automobbilclubs.



Es kommen keine Klagen, weil es alle einfach so hinnehmen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man soll also zensieren, weil es sonst der Wirtschaft schadet?!



Habe ich das gesagt ? Nein !
Man sollte es aber nicht künstlich dramatisieren, so wie es momentan passiert !
Man muss sich nur mal den Aktienmarkt angucken, was die Überreaktionen der Medien für Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. September 2015)

Klagen gibt es ja soweit man hört, aber nur in den USA da solche Klagen glaub ich auch nur da erfolg haben und sich Finanziell richtig lohnen bei deren komisch Rechtssystem


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Man sollte es aber nicht künstlich dramatisieren, so wie es momentan passiert !
> Man muss sich nur mal den Aktienmarkt angucken, was die Überreaktionen der Medien für Auswirkungen haben.



Die Reaktion auf dem Aktienmarkt ist völlig normal, wenn man bedenkt, mit welchen Kosten und Geldstrafen VW rechnen muss. Der Kurs wird sich in den nächsten Monaten sicherlich normalisieren aber für den Moment ist diese Reaktion wenig verwunderlich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich meine ja auch die autos die von hinten kommen, die auf der anderen seite blenden nie, die sind viel zu weit weg.



Du kannst für Nachtfahrten dein Rückspiegel umklappen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Reaktion auf dem Aktienmarkt ist völlig normal, wenn man bedenkt, mit welchen Kosten und Geldstrafen VW rechnen muss. Der Kurs wird sich in den nächsten Monaten sicherlich normalisieren aber für den Moment ist diese Reaktion wenig verwunderlich.



Ich meine vorallem auch die anderen Hersteller.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du kannst für Nachtfahrten dein Rückspiegel umklappen


Selbst im Golf 2 hatte ich schon nen Hebel dafür drin


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2015)

Sagt mal Jungs, wenn ich neue Sommerschlappen kaufen will für meinen A3 (die Audi-Felgen würde ich für den Winter missbrauchen), wo sehe ich welche Reifen-Felgenkombination ich fahren darf? 

In der Zulassung steht bei Punkt 15 ja eine Bereifung drin, das ist aber vermutlich nur die Kombination angegeben mit der er ausgeliefert wurde? 

Ich würde halt gern 18"er statt den 16"er fahren im Sommer. 

Wie läuft das ab wenn angenommen nur 17"er zugelassen sind, muss ich dann eine Einzelabnahme machen lassen? Was kostet das? Und was muss ich beim Felgenkauf beachten? Muss ich eine Abnahme machen lassen selbst wenn eine ABE bei den Felgen beiliegt? 

Ich habe mich damit bisher nie beschäftigt.


Nur mal aus Beispiel:

Alutec Monstr - polar-silber für Audi A3 - Felgenoutlet

Dort steht:
TÜV geprüft und zugelassen für Ihr Fahrzeug!

Also kann ich die einfach an mein Auto ranklatschen ohne Eintragung?


Und kann mir jemand P/L-technisch gute  Winterreifen empfehlen für 16"?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs, wenn ich neue Sommerschlappen kaufen will für meinen A3 (die Audi-Felgen würde ich für den Winter missbrauchen), wo sehe ich welche Reifen-Felgenkombination ich fahren darf?



Im CoC Papier.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie läuft das ab wenn angenommen nur 17"er zugelassen sind, muss ich  dann eine Einzelabnahme machen lassen? Was kostet das? Und was muss ich  beim Felgenkauf beachten? Muss ich eine Abnahme machen lassen selbst  wenn eine ABE bei den Felgen beiliegt?



Kosten der Eintragung liegen bei etwa 50€, wenn ein Gutachten vorliegt, in dem dein Fahrzeug aufgeführt ist (ist quasi immer der Fall).
Bei einer ABE musst du die Felgen nicht eintragen lassen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und was muss ich beim Felgenkauf beachten?Felgen beiliegt?



Du musst auf die Einpresstiefe der Felge achten. Was möglich ist, kannst du am besten in Foren nachlesen.
Und keine Felgen bei "Felgenoutlet" oder solchen Shops kaufen, die sind quasi immer überteuert.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Beispiel:
> 
> Alutec Monstr - polar-silber für Audi A3 - Felgenoutlet
> 
> ...



Nein, die musst du eintragen lassen.

Edit:
Liegt doch ne ABE bei. Brauchst also nicht eintragen lassen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und kann mir jemand P/L-technisch gute  Winterreifen empfehlen für 16"?




Nokian WR D4


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Einfach ins Gutachten der Felgen reingucken.
Da sollte drinstehen, was zu machen ist.
Du kannst viele Felgen mit ABE fahren.
Dazu darf aber nichts am Fahrzeug verändert sein und die Reifengrösse die du fahren willst, musst schon ab Werk bei deinem Auto mit aufgeführt sein.
Ich meine im Schein/Brief steht nur die minimale und maximale Grösse.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im CoC Papier.



Was ist denn das CoC-Papier? 

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Kosten der Eintragung liegen bei etwa 50€, wenn ein Gutachten vorliegt, in dem dein Fahrzeug aufgeführt ist (ist quasi immer der Fall).
Bei einer ABE musst du die Felgen nicht eintragen lassen.
[/Quote]

Okay also beim Kauf direkt drauf achten das ne ABE dabei ist.

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Du musst auf die Einpresstiefe der Felge achten. Was möglich ist, kannst du am besten in Foren nachlesen.
Und keine Felgen bei "Felgenoutlet" oder solchen Shops kaufen, die sind quasi immer überteuert.
[/Quote]

Naja bei Felgenoutlet sehe ich halt direkt wie es aussieht am Auto und ob ABE dabei und ob passend fürs Auto etc. 
Ich muss sie ja nicht dort kaufen  



[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]



Nokian WR D4 [/QUOTE]

Okay schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2015)

Ich weiß das man den Rückspiegel umklappen kann, aber das mache ich nur wenn es nicht anders geht. Ich habe gerne alles im blick, da sieht man nicht so viel mit dem abgeblendeten innenspiegel


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2015)

Na dann beschwere dich doch nicht. Wir werden sicherlich nicht alle mit weniger Licht fahren nur weil du die Abblendfunktion nicht nutzt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. September 2015)

Also willst du mir jetzt sagen das audis lampen besser und weiter leuchten als ähnliche von bmw? Sorry aber ne gute ausleuchtung heißt noch lange nicht das sie blenden müssen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. September 2015)

Wo liest du das in seinem Post raus?


----------



## Lee (27. September 2015)

Wenn du ein paar mal Nachts gefahren bist wirst du feststellen, dass jedes Abblendlicht blendet, wenns nah genug dran ist. Audifahrer haben bloß die Eigenheit, dass sie gerne besonders nah auffahren, weshalb der Blendeffekt natürlich größer ist


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Ohja stimmt, alle Audifahrer sind gleich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das CoC-Papier?



EG Übereinstimmungsbescheinigung.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Okay also beim Kauf direkt drauf achten das ne ABE dabei ist.



Drauf achten würde ich nicht, da viele Felgen, vorallem von großen, hochwertigen Herstellern keine ABE besitzten.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja bei Felgenoutlet sehe ich halt direkt wie es aussieht am Auto und ob ABE dabei und ob passend fürs Auto etc.
> Ich muss sie ja nicht dort kaufen



Genau 
Aber am besten noch zusätzlich über Google Bilder suchen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> EG Übereinstimmungsbescheinigung.



Okay anders gefragt, woher soll ich diese Papiere bekommen? 





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Drauf achten würde ich nicht, da viele Felgen, vorallem von großen, hochwertigen Herstellern keine ABE besitzten.



Naja ich möchte nicht 2000€ für Felgen ausgeben, eher so bis 600€.


----------



## Klutten (27. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist schon so lange im Gespräch, ich glaub nicht das da so schnell was kommt... Wenn ich mir allein schon die Preise von den NOx Testern angucke, dann wird da wohl kaum jemand einen freiwillig anschaffen wollen.



Die aktuelle Lage könnte dafür sorgen, dass in der EU die vorgesehenen Änderungen deutlich schneller kommen, als das bisher geplant war. Was die Tester angeht, sind unsere AVL-Geräte schon auf dem aktuellen Stand und können mit minimalem Aufwand demnächst auch Diesel- und Otto-AUs mit einer Sonde durchführen. Dann entfällt auch die Dieselkammer. In den letzten Jahren hat sich sehr viel getan, die Geräte sind wartungsärmer, sehr mobil, komplett mit Bluetooth vernetzt und leicht ausbaufähig - zumindest was AVL angeht. Mein mobiles Gerät ist mit ~8.000€ nicht mal teuer.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem wird ab 02/06 ja eh nur noch Readiness und FC ausgelsen, messen ist ja nur noch sehr selten. Von daher kommen die VWs ja auch alle durch. Denn wann hat man mal nen +02/06 Auto wo nicht alle Readiness Codes gesetzt sind oder nen FC drin ist? Das kommt vielleicht 1x im Monat vor. ...und ich mache ~300 AUs pro Jahr....



Jedes moderne Auto würde eine herkömmliche AU bestehen, weil gar nicht so genau gemessen wird, wie es eigentlich der Fall sein müsste. Außerdem misst man auch ganz andere Werte. Bei der Diesel-AU steht ja die Trübung im Abgas im Vordergrund, die mit DPF und Messung auf Hundertstel meist bei 0,00 - 0,03 im Ergebnis steht. Der aktuelle Grenzwert für den Trübungskoeffizienten ist aber 0,50. In dem Fall also viel Luft nach oben. 

In meinem Fall stehen statistisch ~3.000 Abgasuntersuchungen auf der Jahresrechnung, wobei ich deutlich öfter Endrohrmessungen bei Fahrzeugen > Bj. 2006 machen muss. Leider wird bei Inspektionen aus Faulheit oft der gesamte Fehlerspeicher ausgelesen und gelöscht, was mir im Endeffekt mehr Arbeit macht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Okay anders gefragt, woher soll ich diese Papiere bekommen?



Solltest du beim Kauf des Autos ausgehändigt bekommen haben.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte nicht 2000€ für Felgen ausgeben, eher so bis 600€.



Hochwertige Felgen heißt ja nicht gleich 2k € ausgeben zu müssen.
Ich würde den Felgenkauf aber nicht von einer vorhandenen bzw. nicht vorhandenen ABE abhängig machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2015)

So etwas habe ich noch nie beim Autokauf gesehen. Hab nur Scheckheft und Handbuch bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2015)

Also bei mir wars dabei, aber das war auch nen Vorführwagen direkt vom Autohaus.
Kannst ja einfach mal bei Audi nachfragen, welche Rad/Reifenkombinationen bei dir zulässig sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Lage könnte dafür sorgen, dass in der EU die vorgesehenen Änderungen deutlich schneller kommen, als das bisher geplant war. Was die Tester angeht, sind unsere AVL-Geräte schon auf dem aktuellen Stand und können mit minimalem Aufwand demnächst auch Diesel- und Otto-AUs mit einer Sonde durchführen. Dann entfällt auch die Dieselkammer. In den letzten Jahren hat sich sehr viel getan, die Geräte sind wartungsärmer, sehr mobil, komplett mit Bluetooth vernetzt und leicht ausbaufähig - zumindest was AVL angeht. Mein mobiles Gerät ist mit ~8.000€ nicht mal teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der Trübungsmessung mit DPF steht bei mir immer 0,00. Das Endrohr ist blank, was soll da schon gemessen werden.  Ist an sich sinnlos die Messung. Wenn der Auspuff von innen schwarz ist, ist der DPF eh kaputt und die Lampe an.
Bei uns gehört Fehlerspeicher auslesen aber nicht zum Inspektionsumfang. Ist auch sinnfrei, da bei einem Fehler eh die MIL an wäre.
Die Durchfaller sind meist nur wegen defekten Glühkerzen, weil die Kunden nichts gesagt haben. Wären die mit der leuchtenden Vorglühkontrolle gleich vorbeigekommen, dann würde die Durchfallquote gegen 0 gehen.

Heuzutage fährt eh keiner seinen Daimler mit abgasrelevantem Fehler rum, weil dann nur max. 80 km/h drin sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> So etwas habe ich noch nie beim Autokauf gesehen. Hab nur Scheckheft und Handbuch bekommen.



Normal bekommt man das immer mit ausgehändigt.
Bist du dir sicher, dass du das Stück Papier nicht hast ?
Bei mir war bei allen Autos das CoC Papier dabei, selbst bei meinem alten E36.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bin gestern nacht noch auf der autobahn nach hause gefahren, die ganzen audis locker 80% mit xenon oder led haben erstmal richtig schön geblendet, weiß nicht was audi da für ein mist baut. Am besten war der eine porsche suv mit led der überlange dicht hintr mir gefahren ist, hat quasi auch alles vor mir ausgeleuchtet.



Das sieht einfach daran das dein Fahrzeug ziemlich tief ist, da blenden viele Autos sehr schnell. Das selbe Problem hatte ich mit meinem NX auch, ein Kumpel in seinem tiefen Toyota MR2 hat das Problem auch. Da leuchten die SUV´s quasi direkt in den Innenraum. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also willst du mir jetzt sagen das audis lampen besser und weiter leuchten als ähnliche von bmw? Sorry aber ne gute ausleuchtung heißt noch lange nicht das sie blenden müssen.



Das ist keine Eigenschaft von Audi. Es fahren einfach nur verdammt viele Leute mit total verstellten Scheinwerfern rum. Wenn die Scheinwerfer richtig eingestellt sind, blendet da auch nichts (ausser wie gesagt bei einem sehr tiefen Fahrzeug).



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ohja stimmt, alle Audifahrer sind gleich.



Wenn es um das extrem dichte auffahren geht dann schon. 95% der Leute die bei mir Drängeln sind Audi Fahrer in ihren 2L Vertretter Diesel Schaukeln. 

Heute hab ich eine unschöne Erfahrung gemacht. Fahr mit dem Nissan auf eine Kreuzung zu, trette in die Bremse und konnte komplett durchtretten. Danach ging es über die rote Ampel weil die Kiste nicht mehr stehen bleiben wollte. Bin dann auf den nächsten Parkplatz gerollt und sehe das hinten die Bremsleitung geplatzt ist. Komischerweise hat er trotz zwei getrennten Kreisläufen absolut keinen Druck mehr gehabt. Nun steht die Kiste gerade wieder in der Halle... hatte ihn Freitag Abend wieder mit heim genommen nachdem ich ihn zwei Wochen komplett durchgeschweißt habe.  Natürlich ist die Leitung direkt über dem Tank geplatzt, so das ich es erstens nicht sehen konnte und zweitens nun den kompletten Tank abbauen darf um ne neue Leitung einzuziehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. September 2015)

Also nen MR2 ist nochmal deutlich tiefer als meiner, aber SUV´s leuchten so schon voll in innenraum, vor allem wenn sie noch schön dicht auffahren.


----------



## Useful (28. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also nen MR2 ist nochmal deutlich tiefer als meiner, aber SUV´s leuchten so schon voll in innenraum, vor allem wenn sie noch schön dicht auffahren.



Habe ich auch öfter. Sieht man mal wieder dass so manche Leute nicht in geringem Maße mit so einem großem Auto richtig umgehen können. Und Innenspiegel umklappen bringt leider auch wenig wenns dann über die Außenspiegel kommt.



Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn es um das extrem dichte auffahren geht dann schon. 95% der Leute die bei mir Drängeln sind Audi Fahrer in ihren 2L Vertretter Diesel Schaukeln.



Ich habe die Erfahrung dass es meist BMW Fahrer sind, ein paar Audi sind aber auch immer dabei in ihrem Dienstwagen-Diesel.

Was auch noch schlimm ist sind so manche Bullifahrer. Habe letztens wieder einem hinterm nem LKW direkt hängen sehen und der ist immer in den Gegenverkehr ausgeschwenkt um zu überholen. Der hats echt übertrieben.
Oder einer, der über die gestrichelten Linien eines 2+1 Systems gefahren ist um nen LKW zu überholen, ist insofern schlimm wenn einer aus der Gegenfahrbahn auch auf die Idee kommt da drauf zu fahren. Dann sind beide weg. Unverständlich ist sowas, denn er hätte gerade mal 150 Meter hinter bleiben können bis zur 2. Spur.


----------



## Magogan (28. September 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Fernlicht auf der Autobahn? Kann man das da überhaupt nutzen, ohne den Gegenverkehr zu blenden? Schön, dass man mir das in der Fahrschule nicht beigebracht hat... Bei Nacht sind wir nur Landstraße gefahren und im Theorieunterricht kam es auch nicht dran, soweit ich weiß...


----------



## norse (28. September 2015)

mach mal - spätestens wenn dir ein LKW auf der anderen Seite entgegen kommt, wirst du merken wie sehr dem das gefällt  - Spaß! Also bitte nicht machen, das blendet heftig


----------



## aloha84 (28. September 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit Fernlicht auf der Autobahn? Kann man das da überhaupt nutzen, ohne den Gegenverkehr zu blenden? Schön, dass man mir das in der Fahrschule nicht beigebracht hat... Bei Nacht sind wir nur Landstraße gefahren und im Theorieunterricht kam es auch nicht dran, soweit ich weiß...



Normales Fernlicht blendet im Gegenverkehr.
Dann gibt noch adaptive Lichtsystem, die je schneller du fährst den Lichtkegel verstellen.....quai wie eine Zwischenstufe zwischen abblend- und fernlicht.
Oder du kaufst dir z.B.: nen neuen Astra mit LED-Licht, dass blendet den Gegenverkehr bei Fernlicht aus.

//
So gerade Anruf von der Werkstatt bekommen, "Herr X sie haben mehr Glück als Verstand, wird konnten alle Teile außer das Emblem einfach neu stecken, und alles ist gerade ohne Kratzer und wie neu....." *puhhh* 
Also nochmal Glück gehabt, was es ingesamt kostet weiß ich noch nicht, war wohl eine Stunde Arbeit + OPEL Emblem für ca. 50€.


----------



## Riverna (28. September 2015)

"Sie haben mehr Glück als Verstand"...? Das dürfte ich einmal zu einem Kunden sagen, dann dürfte ich mir wohl höchstpersönlich meine Abmahnung abholen.


----------



## aloha84 (28. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> "Sie haben mehr Glück als Verstand"...? Das dürfte ich einmal zu einem Kunden sagen, dann dürfte ich mir wohl höchstpersönlich meine Abmahnung abholen.



Naja, wir kennen uns ja ein bisschen und er ist der Chef, dann müsste er sich selber kündigen^^......und ne neue Schürze + Grill + Halter + Lackieren hätten ca. 1500€ gekostet.......wenn ich jetzt nur ein Zehntel zahlen muss, ist das zumindest viel Glück.


----------



## Mosed (28. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist keine Eigenschaft von Audi. Es fahren einfach nur verdammt viele Leute mit total verstellten Scheinwerfern rum. Wenn die Scheinwerfer richtig eingestellt sind, blendet da auch nichts (ausser wie gesagt bei einem sehr tiefen Fahrzeug).



Bei Xenon oder LED kann man aber nichts einstellen als Fahrer. Das wird ja automatisch ausgerichtet.
Kenne das Blendproblem aber so gut wie nicht. (Innenspiegel blendet aber automatisch ab) 
Einige sind wohl einfach empfindlich und andere schauen ständig  in jede Lichtquelle rein - klar blendet es dann. 
Den Innenspiegel abzublenden sollte bei Autos hinter einem aber auch helfen (Ja, das geht bei jedem Innenspiegel - der "Haken" ist nicht dafür da, da was ranzuhängen...  )


----------



## Seabound (28. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn es um das extrem dichte auffahren geht dann schon. 95% der Leute die bei mir Drängeln sind Audi Fahrer in ihren 2L Vertretter Diesel Schaukeln.
> 
> .



Und dann ziehen die an dir vorbei und vergiften dich auch noch mit ihren Abgasen...


----------



## Useful (28. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Und dann ziehen die an dir vorbei und vergiften dich auch noch mit ihren Abgasen...



Das stimmt.
Aber ich hatte mal wirklich welche vor mir, wo ich wirklich das Fenster extra hochgemacht habe weil da so viel schwarzer Qualm raus kam aus deren Auspuff. Waren im übrigen 2x A-Klasse die vor mir auf die Vorfahrtsstraße gefahren sind.


----------



## Riverna (28. September 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Und dann ziehen die an dir vorbei und vergiften dich auch noch mit ihren Abgasen...



Fraglich welche Karre mehr stinkt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Hast kein kat mehr drin oder warum sollte deine karre stinken.


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2015)

Ich gehe da mal nicht genauer drauf ein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Alles klar. Also ich könnte ja legal den kat austragen lassen.


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=26&v=fqhedES327s


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=26&v=fqhedES327s


Das Video ist geil.

Wie willst du denn nen KAT legal austragen lassen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Geht wenn das auto vor baujahr 93? Oder sowas in dem dreh ist.


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2015)

Hab ich noch nie von gehört.
Ich hatte mal nen Astra F Bj.92......der war mit G-Kat eingetragen und entsprechend versteuert, wenn man den G-Kat entfernt passt die Zulassung nicht mehr, wenn ich zur Zulassung gehe und sage "ich hab den Kat rausgebaut" werden die sagen "dann bauen ihn sie ihn wieder ein...!"


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Alles klar. Also ich könnte ja legal den kat austragen lassen.


Du hast mich sprachlos gemacht. Das ist ein Argument mit dem man wirklich angeben kann!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Nun für mich lohnt es sich nicht. Aber warscheinlich hast du sowieso noch nie gehört das man überhaupt irgendwas austragen kann. Natürlich erhöht sich dann dementsprechend die steuer


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2015)

Du kannst nur austragen lassen was auch explizit nachgetragen wurde. Wenn dein Auto mit G-(oder sonst was)Kat vom Band lief muss er auch drin bleiben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Natürlich kannste den austragen. Airbag austragen geht auch und so weiter.


----------



## Klutten (29. September 2015)

Sicherheits- und umweltrelevante Systeme oder Bauteile austragen? Auf welchem Planeten lebst du? Die 90er Jahre, wo so etwas noch teilweise funktionierte, sind lange vorbei.


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Natürlich kannste den austragen. Airbag austragen geht auch und so weiter.


Dachte man kann ein Fahrzeug ohne Fahrerairbag gar nicht mehr zulassen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Klar. Defender hat glaube kein airbag, diverse paganis, dann die ganzen dinger wie caterham und co


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Klar. Defender hat glaube kein airbag, diverse paganis, dann die ganzen dinger wie caterham und co


Nur kann man einen Defender angeblich nur als LKW zulassen, da er keinen Airbag hat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Nein das hat andere gründe.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

Nur haben die eine andere Genehmigung.
Wenn dein Auto ab Werk einen G-Kat hat und du baust ihn aus, dann musst du ein neues Abgasgutachten dafür machen.
Wenn es denn überhaupt jemand austragen würde, dann bist mal eben mit ca 3000€ für so ein Gutachten dabei.


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nein das hat andere gründe.


Und welche?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Sicherheits- und umweltrelevante Systeme oder Bauteile austragen? Auf welchem Planeten lebst du? Die 90er Jahre, wo so etwas noch teilweise funktionierte, sind lange vorbei.





ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Klar. Defender hat glaube kein airbag, diverse paganis, dann die ganzen dinger wie caterham und co




Natürlich hast du mehr Ahnung davon als jemand der beruflich damit jeden Tag zutun hat


----------



## Iconoclast (29. September 2015)

Klutten sagte ja, dass das in den 90ern noch teilweise ging? Was ist denn, wenn man jetzt ein Auto aus den 80ern/90ern hat? Alte Mofas dürfen ja auch ihre 40 fahren obwohl 25 vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Ich habe das von einer firma die ihre tüv prüfer hat und täglich damit zu tun hat. Sowieso als privatmann ist vieles schwieriger einzutragen weil sich viele tüv prüfer einfach an die richtlinie halten auch wenn dort nur können sollen usw verwendet wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2015)

Klar gibts Tüv-Prüfer die das eintragen, was 99% aller anderen nicht eintragen, weil sie wissen das sie damit ihren Job riskieren.


----------



## Klutten (29. September 2015)

Wirklich austragen konnte man auch damals keinen Airbag. Der Vorteil dieser Zeit liegt einfach darin, dass ein Fahrerairbag teilweise noch als aufpreispflichtiges Extra zu haben war und auch die Vernetzung mit anderen Systemen wie Gurtstraffern nicht oder kaum vorhanden war. In so einem Fall gibt die (damalige) Grund-ABE des Fahrzeugs natürlich Spielraum. Da aber seit ~ Mitte der 90er das EG-Recht bei der Genehmigung für Fahrzeuge gilt, hat sich da nahezu alles verändert.

Airbag austragen funktioniert aktuell z.B. nur noch bei Rally-Fahrzeugen mit speziellen anderen Sicherheitssystemen. Das ist aber eine kleine Nische, da diese Fahrzeuge ja immer noch eine Straßenzulassung benötigen, obwohl sie zu 100% für den Rennbetrieb aufgebaut sind. Diesen Fall hatte ich gerade erst mit einem Mitsubishi Evo Irgendwas.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. September 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wirklich austragen konnte man auch damals keinen Airbag. Der Vorteil dieser Zeit liegt einfach darin, dass ein Fahrerairbag teilweise noch als aufpreispflichtiges Extra zu haben war und auch die Vernetzung mit anderen Systemen wie Gurtstraffern nicht oder kaum vorhanden war. In so einem Fall gibt die (damalige) Grund-ABE des Fahrzeugs natürlich Spielraum. Da aber seit ~ Mitte der 90er das EG-Recht bei der Genehmigung für Fahrzeuge gilt, hat sich da nahezu alles verändert.



Wobei man heutzutage noch Lenkräder ohne Airbags eingetragen bekommt, zumindest bei älteren Autos z.B. für straßenzugelassene Fahrzeuge für den Motorsporteinsatz.
Aber da gibt es ja auch genügend Auflagen die erfüllt sein müssen.
Da muss ich mit meinem E36 auch noch durch, wenn ich den komplett umbaue


----------



## Klutten (29. September 2015)

Da hast du dann aber auch eine Menge Auflagen, die man sich kaum leisten mag/kann. Da du neben den Vorschriften der StVZO auch die Belange des DMSB für die Erhaltung der Zulassung erfüllen musst, bedeutet das aber z.B. auch, dass du alle 5 Jahre Sitze, Gurte und Sicherheitstank tauschen musst. Mehr fällt mir pauschal nicht ein, aber da wird sicher noch mehr sein.


----------



## seventyseven (29. September 2015)

Da muss ich einmal mit einem anderen Fahrzeug fahren un was passiert ? Der Kupplungszug reißt (weshalb auch immer) bei ca 60 kmh zum 4 Gang. Angehalten bin ich in dem die Karre dann abgesoffen ist, was dann noch Super aussah (Gangschaltung hat komplett blockiert).

Erstmal null gerafft was gerade passiert da das Kupplungspedal kaum sichtbar und fühlbar durchgetreten war.

Ein Grund sich wieder auf Automatik zu freuen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. September 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da hast du dann aber auch eine Menge Auflagen, die man sich kaum leisten mag/kann. Da du neben den Vorschriften der StVZO auch die Belange des DMSB für die Erhaltung der Zulassung erfüllen musst, bedeutet das aber z.B. auch, dass du alle 5 Jahre Sitze, Gurte und Sicherheitstank tauschen musst. Mehr fällt mir pauschal nicht ein, aber da wird sicher noch mehr sein.



Das Auto soll keinen Wagenpass erhalten 
Es soll nur alles vernünftig eingetragen sein.


----------



## Lee (29. September 2015)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Da muss ich einmal mit einem anderen Fahrzeug fahren un was passiert ? Der Kupplungszug reißt (weshalb auch immer) bei ca 60 kmh zum 4 Gang. Angehalten bin ich in dem die Karre dann abgesoffen ist, was dann noch Super aussah (Gangschaltung hat komplett blockiert).
> 
> Erstmal null gerafft was gerade passiert da das Kupplungspedal kaum sichtbar und fühlbar durchgetreten war.
> 
> Ein Grund sich wieder auf Automatik zu freuen...


Gang rausnehmen war keine Option?


----------



## seventyseven (29. September 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Gang rausnehmen war keine Option?


 Wird komisch Klingen aber ich konnte den 4. nicht rausnehmen (nicht mal Leerlauf). Runterbremsen und ausschalten war die einzige Option erst bei Stand konnte ich auskuppeln. Habe aber auch nicht mit Gewalt agiert, war immerhin nicht mein Auto.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. September 2015)

Das musst du im Lastwechsel mit leichten Druck auf den Ganghebel machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. September 2015)

Einfach Gas geben, wegnehmen und dann dabei leicht ziehen. Schon ist der Gang draußen. Dann runterbremsen wie normal. Motor aus, 1. Gang rein und einfach mit dem Anlasser wieder anfahren. Dann normal beschleunigen und den Gang wie beschrieben rausnehmen, Motordrehzahl sehr feinfühlig mit dem Gas anpassen und den 2. einlegen. Geht ohne weitere Probleme, wenn man mit Zwischengas fahren kann. Ich bin mal bestimmt 40 km ohne Kupplung mit ner alten Kiste gefahren. Hat an der Ampel immer nen bischen komisch ausgesehen beim Anfahren.


----------



## seventyseven (29. September 2015)

Habe ihn einfach dort stehen lassen. Sehe mich nicht in der Lage die Schwarzwälder Berg und Hügellandschaft ohne Kupplung zu fahren


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach Gas geben, wegnehmen und dann dabei leicht ziehen. Schon ist der Gang draußen. Dann runterbremsen wie normal. Motor aus, 1. Gang rein und einfach mit dem Anlasser wieder anfahren. Dann normal beschleunigen und den Gang wie beschrieben rausnehmen, Motordrehzahl sehr feinfühlig mit dem Gas anpassen und den 2. einlegen. Geht ohne weitere Probleme, wenn man mit Zwischengas fahren kann. Ich bin mal bestimmt 40 km ohne Kupplung mit ner alten Kiste gefahren. Hat an der Ampel immer nen bischen komisch ausgesehen beim Anfahren.


Irgendwie muss man das Getriebe ja kaputt machen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. September 2015)

Schon wieder so ein Irrglaube, genau wie beim Motorrad.
Man übt leichten Druck aus, und zwischen dem Lastwechsel rutscht der Gang ganz leicht rein, sobald das Getriebe entlastet ist. Da macht kein Quickshifter am Motorrad was anderes.


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2015)

Da das ja auch jeder weiss und so anwenden kann.


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. September 2015)

Wenn mans mal gehört hat. 
Dass man das eigentlich fast nie braucht ist logisch. 
Aber der Gang rutscht ohne Probleme rein, und das macht dem Getrieb dann nix.


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Geht wenn das auto vor baujahr 93? Oder sowas in dem dreh ist.



Nein das geht nicht. Das Baujahr ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Wenn du eine Änderung am Abgassystem vornimmst musst du dies eintragen. Aber niemand trägt dir etwas ein was deine Abgaswerte verschlechtert. Das Thema hatte ich erst vor knapp 1 Monat lang und ausgiebig mit diversen Prüfstellen besprochen. Wer dir das erzählt hat, hat doch einfach auf den Arm genommen.  



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur haben die eine andere Genehmigung.
> Wenn dein Auto ab Werk einen G-Kat hat und du baust ihn aus, dann musst du ein neues Abgasgutachten dafür machen.
> Wenn es denn überhaupt jemand austragen würde, dann bist mal eben mit ca 3000€ für so ein Gutachten dabei.



Eine Verschlechterung der Abgasnorm ist überhaupt nicht machbar, ob mit oder ohne Abgasgutachten. Anders rum geht dies natürlich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Frag doch selber bei rhd speedmaster nach.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Frag doch selber bei rhd speedmaster nach.



Nur weil die das sagen können die sich über das Gesetz stellen, oder was ?
Abgaswerte verschlechtern und Eintragen ist nicht möglich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Du weißt aber schon das firmen andere möglichkeiten was sowas angeht bekommen. 

Nur weil du das anders meinst muss das doch nicht so sein.


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Frag doch selber bei rhd speedmaster nach.



Hab ich... geht nicht. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das firmen andere möglichkeiten was sowas angeht bekommen.
> 
> Nur weil du das anders meinst muss das doch nicht so sein.



Ich hab da schon deutlich mehr Chancen als die meisten Privaten. Ob Firma oder nicht über Gesetze und Richtlinien kann sich KEIN Prüfer hinweg setzen, jedenfalls nicht im legalen Bereich. Wo wir wieder beim Thema sind, dass du alles besser weißt und im Grunde doch nix wirklich zu wissen scheinst. Aber du glaubst ja auch Klutten nicht der es beruflich macht, bist einfach ein hoffnungsloser Fall...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. September 2015)

Ja wann hast du nachgefragt ? Genauso wie viele prüfer nicht unter 11 cm bodenfreiheit eintragen, wobei selbst 1 cm nicht illegal sind.


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2015)

Vor 2 Monaten...

Zum Thema Bodenfreiheit: 

In Deutschland existiert keine rechtsverbindliche Mindesthöhe einer Bodenfreiheit. Die Bestimmungen des § 30 Abs.1 und 2 StVZO begründen jedoch eine allgemeine Beschränkung der zulassungsfähigen Bodenfreiheit.
_(1) Fahrzeuge müssen so gebaut und ausgerüstet sein, daß__1. ihr verkehrsüblicher Betrieb niemanden schädigt oder mehr als unvermeidbar gefährdet, behindert oder belästigt,__2. [...]__(2) Fahrzeuge müssen in straßenschonender Bauweise hergestellt sein und in dieser erhalten werden._Bei der Hauptuntersuchung von Kraftfahrzeugen wird sich der Prüfer vor allem an der Empfehlung „VdTÜV Merkblatt 751“ orientieren. In diesem Merkblatt steht im Anhang II, Absatz 5.1.9, dass
_Tiefer gelegte Fahrzeuge, besetzt mit einem Fahrer, vollen Kraftstofftanks, *müssen ein Hindernis von 800 mm Breite und einer Höhe von 110 mm mittig berührungslos überfahren können

*_Wird mit einem Fahrzeug was 1cm Bodenfreiheit hat, recht schwer.


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2015)

Du kannst doch nicht einfach mit einem Beweis aufwarten, da hat man ja gar kein Gegenargument mehr.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. September 2015)

Das sollte sich aber nun wirklich rumgesprochen haben.
Aber die Diskussionen gab es schon vor 20 Jahren und wird es auch in 20 Jahren noch geben.
Worauf die sich stürzen können, ist die Höhe der Lichtaustrittskante (Linsenscheinwerfer sind da eindeutig im Vorteil) und die Höhe des Kennzeichens.

Airbaglenkräder dürfen gegen die guten alten 28/30/32iger Sportlenkräder unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen getauscht werden.
Gibt sogar offizielle Kits, zB von Raid.
Eine davon ist der fachgerechte Ausbau, der für die Eintragung bestätigt sein muss, eine andere ist soweit ich weiß, daß es das Fahrzeug auch ohne Airbag gab oder gibt.
Trifft von daher meist nur auf Exoten oder ältere Fahrzeuge zu (Golf 3,E36 oder Vectra A zB)

Die Abgaswerte dürfen sich nicht verschlechtern. Von daher darf man auch keinen Kat ausbauen, oder einen Motor mit schlechterer Schadstoffnorm einbauen (das wäre schön  )

Was irgendein Prüfer dank Vitamin-B (oder Vitamin-G  ), aus Gefälligkeit, scheinbarem Ermessensspielraum oder aus Unwissenheit einträgt oder irgendwelche Tuningbuden gegen teilweise enorme Beträge machen, ist eine andere Sache. Nur weil es eingetragen ist, ist es noch lange nicht unbedingt erlaubt oder legal.
Was ich schon so alles eingetragen hatte... 

Kann genauso schnell angezweifelt und von einem unabhängigem (Ha Ha) Sachverständigen überprüft werden.
Endet dann schnell neben enormen Kosten in Gerichtsverfahren und dem Jobverlust des Prüfers.
Manchmal auch in Beschlagnahmung des Fahrzeuges und einem Punkteregen, der sich gewaschen hat.
Auch da kenne ich einen Fall aus dem Bekanntenkreis. War alles eingetragen. 

Gab es vor 15 Jahren in Osnabrück (Pagenstecherstraße) und um Frankfurt (Hanauer Landstraße) oft genug.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. September 2015)

Das sollte sich aber nun wirklich rumgesprochen haben.
Aber die Diskussionen gab es schon vor 20 Jahren und wird es auch in 20 Jahren noch geben.
Worauf die sich stürzen können, ist die Höhe der Lichtaustrittskante (Linsenscheinwerfer sind da eindeutig im Vorteil) und die Höhe des Kennzeichens.

Wobei das berühmte Tüv-Merkblatt weder ein Gesetz ist, sondern nur deren interne Richtlinie, noch muß die HU bei denen durchgeführt werden, wenn die auf 11 Zentimeter Bodenfreiheit bestehen sollten.


Airbaglenkräder dürfen gegen die guten alten 28/30/32iger Sportlenkräder unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen getauscht werden.
Gibt sogar offizielle Kits, zB von Raid.
Eine davon ist der fachgerechte Ausbau, der für die Eintragung bestätigt sein muss, eine andere ist soweit ich weiß, daß es das Fahrzeug auch ohne Airbag gab oder gibt.
Trifft von daher meist nur auf Exoten oder ältere Fahrzeuge zu (Golf 3,E36 oder Vectra A zB)

Die Abgaswerte dürfen sich nicht verschlechtern. Von daher darf man auch keinen Kat ausbauen, oder einen Motor mit schlechterer Schadstoffnorm einbauen (das wäre schön  )

Was irgendein Prüfer dank Vitamin-B (oder Vitamin-G  ), aus Gefälligkeit, scheinbarem Ermessensspielraum oder aus Unwissenheit einträgt oder irgendwelche Tuningbuden gegen teilweise enorme Beträge machen, ist eine andere Sache. Nur weil es eingetragen ist, ist es noch lange nicht unbedingt erlaubt oder legal.
Was ich schon so alles eingetragen hatte... 

Kann genauso schnell angezweifelt und von einem unabhängigem (Ha Ha) Sachverständigen überprüft werden.
Endet dann schnell neben enormen Kosten in Gerichtsverfahren und dem Jobverlust des Prüfers.
Manchmal auch in Beschlagnahmung des Fahrzeuges und einem Punkteregen, der sich gewaschen hat.
Auch da kenne ich einen Fall aus dem Bekanntenkreis. War alles eingetragen. 

Gab es vor 15 Jahren in Osnabrück (Pagenstecherstraße) und um Frankfurt (Hanauer Landstraße) oft genug.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. September 2015)

Gibts die nicht auch mit Airbag?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. September 2015)

Sportlenkräder?

Klar, nur sehen die halt nicht ganz so sportlich aus.
War ja schon schick früher. So ein nettes 30er Raid mit hochglanzpolierter Innenfläche...

Wobei mir die unten abgeflachten (für den gediegenen Herrn mit Bach  ) Sportlenkräder von VW/Audi optisch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. September 2015)

Sportlenkrad nur nardi. Ist das einzig wahre.


----------



## Hänschen (30. September 2015)

So ein doofer LKW-Fahrer hätte mich neulich fast beim Abbiegen mit seinem ausscherenden Anhänger erwischt.
Zum Glück habe ich die Gefahr erkannt und sah dass niemand hinter mir stand an der Ampel und konnte im letzten Augenblick zurücksetzen ... der hätte mich genau auf der Fahrerseite in Kopfhöhe gerammt


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2015)

@Felgenfuzzi: Was gefällt Dir dran?


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2015)

Erinnert ihr euch das ich vor knapp 1 Monat geschrieben habe das sich eine Freundin einen Nissan 200SX S13 gekauft hat? Heute kommt sie in die Halle weil der Motor komisch klingt... Lagerschaden.  Das ist der Grund wieso ich die 1.8L Motoren von Nissan überhaupt nicht mag.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2015)

Dürfte doch für wenig Geld zu fixen sein oder? Oder hat die Welle was abgekriegt?


----------



## Destro_ (30. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin kurz davor einen Alfa Romeo 166 3.0 GAS (LPG) zu kaufen.
Er fährt mit Gas und hat einen 3 Liter Motor, dazu ist er Automatik und hat 220 PS.

Was haltet ihr von dem?

Alfa Romeo Alfa 166 3.0 V6 24V Sportr. Distinc. Prins LPG ! als Limousine in BornhÃ¶ved

Ein bekannter meinte, das er Preislich inordnung geht. Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Alfa machen können?


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dürfte doch für wenig Geld zu fixen sein oder? Oder hat die Welle was abgekriegt?



Wenn es nur die Lagerschalen sind kann man das sicherlich recht günstig machen, aber das Problem ist ansich das der ganze CA18DET meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlkonstruktion ist. Schade das der Umbau auf den 2L Nissan Motor ihr zu teuer sein wird. Verkäufer hat ihr auch einen Unfallschaden verschwiegen (angeblich nicht gesehen) die komplette Karre ist geschweißt worden, aber mehr als laienhaft. Und günstig war der Hocker leider auch nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2015)

Gekauft von Privat oder? Könnte man evtl. wegen "arglistigen Täuschung" was machen, wenn er es wirklich verschwiegen hat.


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2015)

Von Privat schon, jedoch haben die Jungs genau so wie wir ein haufen Autos, Hebebühnen usw. Die wussten schon was sie verkaufen... aber ihr Freund hat das beim Kauf alles nicht gesehen. Dabei fährt er selber so einen Hocker. Er hat sich leider von der Freundlichkeit der Leute da blenden lassen.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2015)

Aber irgendwas haben sie doch im Vertrag festgehalten oder nicht? Sowas wie "unfallfrei" oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2015)

Der hat alles schön frei gelassen, keine Angaben zu Vorbesitzer, keine Angaben zu eventuellen Vorschäden usw. Ich denke da ist nichts zu holen, vorallem nicht jetzt nach 1 Monat.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2015)

Schade. Was hat sie bezahlt für die Kiste?


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2015)

Einen genauen Preis weiß ich nicht, denke mal irgendwas um die 3500Euro. Und das obwohl einige Mängel im Vorraus bekannt waren wie z.B. die laienhafte Lackierung. Aber man muss auch ehrlich sein, ihr Freund hätte alle Mängel bis auf den Motorschaden sehen müssen. Finde das vom Vorbesitzer doch sehr daneben, er hat die Situation komplett ausgenutzt. Nun muss man das beste draus machen... neuer Motor rein, neue Karosserie (hätten wir noch in der Halle stehen) und eine neue Lackierung.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2015)

Da ist man doch nochmal dasselbe los oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2015)

Wat? Nen Auto für 3500€ mit nem neuem Motor, Karosse und Lackierung?  Ich würd da eher den wegtun und gleich was ordendliches kaufen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man das Getriebe ja kaputt machen.


Wenn man nicht wie ein Ochse versucht den Gang reinzudrücken passiert da gar nix. Minimaler Druck und Drehzahl sauber anpassen. Das ist für das Getriebe nicht mehr Stress als eine unsauber trennende Kupplung. Und damit hält ein Getriebe noch einige Zeit durch. Zur Not kann man so alle mal nach hause eiern.


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der hat alles schön frei gelassen, keine Angaben zu Vorbesitzer, keine Angaben zu eventuellen Vorschäden usw. Ich denke da ist nichts zu holen, vorallem nicht jetzt nach 1 Monat.


Wenn da nichts drin steht, dann hätte ich den garnicht gekauft.


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wat? Nen Auto für 3500€ mit nem neuem Motor, Karosse und Lackierung?  Ich würd da eher den wegtun und gleich was ordendliches kaufen.



Was willste?


----------



## JaniZz (30. September 2015)

Klar kann man da was machen. 

Einfach mal damit zum Anwalt. 
So etwas ist dann arglistige Täuschung, wenn kein Schaden erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Destro_ (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin kurz davor einen Alfa Romeo 166 3.0 GAS (LPG) zu kaufen.
Er fährt mit Gas und hat einen 3 Liter Motor, dazu ist er Automatik und hat 220 PS.

Was haltet ihr von dem?

Alfa Romeo Alfa 166 3.0 V6 24V Sportr. Distinc. Prins LPG ! als Limousine in BornhÃ¶ved

Ein bekannter meinte, das er Preislich inordnung geht. Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Alfa machen können?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Oktober 2015)

Destro_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin kurz davor einen Alfa Romeo 166 3.0 GAS (LPG) zu kaufen.
> Er fährt mit Gas und hat einen 3 Liter Motor, dazu ist er Automatik und hat 220 PS.
> ...



Da steht dass der auf Benzin unruhig läuft, da würde ich beim Händler erst mal nachhaken.
Und dass der Händler für "Export/Gewerbe" schreibt würde mich schonmal etwas abschrecken.


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Abgesehen davon das ich den Wagen ziemlich hässlich finde (was Geschmackssache ist) würde ich um Alfas aus der Zeit einen weiten Bogen machen. Wenn der Hobel dann mit Benzin schon nicht richtig rund läuft, würden ich mich nach was anderem umsehen. Ausserdem sind 215k schon einiges, da wird der Wagen schon ordentlich durchgenudelt sein.


----------



## Destro_ (1. Oktober 2015)

Könnt ihr mir den was anderes empfehlen?
Sollte am besten mit Benzin laufen, und einen 2.0 Liter Motor sowie ab 130 PS haben.
Preislich würde ich bis 3000€ zahlen können. Was mir wichtig ist, das es eine Limosine ist.

PS und den Motor brauche ich, da ich jeden Tag über 300 KM auf der Autobahn fahre wegen meiner Arbeit, möchte da nicht wirklich mit einem Corsa rumschleichen


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du täglich 300 Kilometer fährst, ist ein reiner Benziner nicht die richtige Wahl. Entweder einen mit Gasanlage oder einen Diesel. Bei einem Langstreckenfahrzeug kann man bei BMW und Audi sicherlich nicht viel falsch machen. Bei der weiten Strecke würde ich persönlich eher über einen Wohnortswechsel nachdenken als ein Auto. Mir gehen meine 80km am Tag schon ziemlich auf die Nerven, obwohl ich sehr gerne Autofahre.


----------



## Destro_ (1. Oktober 2015)

Sind die ersatzteile eines Audi's nicht teuer? Ein BMW kommt mir nicht in die Garage, bin nicht der größte Fan von.
Momentan fahre ich einen alten Hyundai Lantra der mit Benzin/Gas läuft, habe ständig Probleme mit der Gasanlage die wurde auch schon 4 mal überprüft aber da stimmt alles..
Deshalb will ich auch keinen "Gaser" mehr haben 

Gibt es den einen Audi in dem Preisbereich mit guter Ausstattung und die gewisse PS-Anzahl?


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Eine Seite vorher fragst du nach einem LPG Auto und nun willst du auf einmal keinen mehr? Naja bei 3000Euro muss man Abstriche machen... besser als Alfa und Hyundai ist ein BMW auf jedenfall. Fahr die Hyundai Hütte doch einfach weiter, scheint ja zumindestens mit Benzin zu laufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

Destro_ schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir den was anderes empfehlen?
> Sollte am besten mit Benzin laufen, und einen 2.0 Liter Motor sowie ab 130 PS haben.
> Preislich würde ich bis 3000€ zahlen können. Was mir wichtig ist, das es eine Limosine ist.
> 
> PS und den Motor brauche ich, da ich jeden Tag über 300 KM auf der  Autobahn fahre wegen meiner Arbeit, möchte da nicht wirklich mit einem  Corsa rumschleichen


Sehen zwar teilweise schick aus aber Rost gibt es dort auch schon im Prospekt. Feindkontakt hatte der auch schon wenn man den Lack sieht und Radkappen mit Kabelbinder sind wohl von der Sizilien Edition. Auch mit Sprit sollte der schon gescheit laufen und bei der deiner laufleistung wäre Diesel schon eher etwas. Was muss der Wagen denn generell bieten und haben? Vielleicht mal nach Renault, Opel oder Ford schauen


----------



## Destro_ (1. Oktober 2015)

Wie erwähnt, sollte aufjedenfall ein Benziner sein. Von Diesel und Autogas bin ich kein Fan von.
Es sollte eine Limosine sein oder viel Platz bieten. Am liebsten wären mir Ledersitze, ist aber kein muss.
Dazu eine gute Ausstatung und einen guten Motor mit über 130 PS.

Preislimit ist halt 3.000€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

Leder und Co fand ich auch geil nur je nach Preis sollte man vom Luxus her Abstriche machen. Lieber etwas weniger Ausstattung / Extras und dafür eine gescheite Historie. Könntest ja mal nach Ford Mondeo oder Opel Vectra schauen und selbst mit 85kw sind die keine  Wanderdünen


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Von was du alles so kein Fan bist... 

Wie auch immer bei 3000Euro muss man hier und da Abstriche machen. Bei 300 Kilometer am Tag darf die Kiste nicht viele Kilometer runter haben, sonst lohnt sich keine Neuanschaffung. Bei 3000Euro und wenig Kilometer mit guter Austattung bleibt im Grunde nicht viel übrig, Audi, Benz und BMW fallen schonmal raus. Wirst also einen Ford Mondeo, Opel Astra oder was aus dem asiatischen Markt nehmen müssen wie z.B. Nissan Maxima nehmen. Dazu wirst du damit leben müssen wohl ein Modell von <2000 zu nehmen. Die Kisten sind dann halt schon etwas älter. 

Geb einfach dein Wünsche in Autosuchmaschinen ein, dass bringt deutlich mehr als wenn wir über Seiten das richtige Auto für dich erraten. 

Sinnvoller wäre es den Hyundai so lange zu fahren bis entweder was kaputt geht oder er aus irgendwelchen Gründen keinen TÜV mehr bekommt. Solange kannst du dann Geld zurück legen damit du deine Wünsche leichter realisieren kannst.


----------



## JaniZz (1. Oktober 2015)

Diesel ist hier einfach am sinnvollsten. 

Ansonsten kann ich den Honda accord (Coupe) empfehlen. 

Von der Ausstattung her gut, günstige Anschaffung und Unterhalt, etwas sportliches hat er und zuverlässig.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

@Destro_: Bei Deinem Fahrprofil gibt es nur zwei Optionen, Diesel oder LPG. 300km am Tag sind heftig, abgesehen vom Spritgeld auch noch für die Wartung. Bei 210 Arbeitstagen im Jahr, sind wir bei 63.000km im Jahr nur Arbeitsweg. Das heißt dann beispielsweise vier mal im Jahr ein Ölwechsel bitte. Die Versicherung freut sich dann auch noch bei der Fahrleistung.

Deine Ansprüche decken sich nicht mit den Gegebenheiten...

Zu Deinem Problem mit dem LPG: Schau zu, dass Du einen fähigen und kompetenten Umrüster findest.

Gerade auf dem Weg ins Geschäft: fahre ganz gemütlich im zähen Verkehr auf der Autobahn auf der linken Spur, es geht vielleicht mit 60 vorwärts. Hinter mir ein Cadillac CTS4 als Coupe (was für eine gotteshässliche Kiste) mit schweizer Kennzeichen. Dann wurde es rechts kurz frei, also zieht der Typ rüber an mir vorbei und dann vor mir rein (ich lasse bei so einem Verkehr immer etwas Platz vor mir) um dann weiterhin mit 60 her zu tuckern... Manche Menschen muss man nicht verstehen. Ich meine, wofür die Aktion?


----------



## Destro_ (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde mich nochmal umsehen, danke euch für den Diesel/GAS tipp.

@Zeiss, bin gerade aus der Arbeit und hatte auch so einen, Stau auf meiner Autobahn, fahre mit fast Stillstand und ein sehr junger (18?) BMW e46 fahrer drückt ihn die ganze Zeit hoch obwohl stillstand ist. War auf der Mittleren Spur und sehe wie er nur am drängeln ist von Links nach rechts. Nach etwa 500m war der Stau auch aufgelöst und ich sehe wie er direkt zu extrem beschleunigt. Etwa 20 Kilometer weiter sehe ich ihn rechts am Straßenrand, denke mal Motorschaden oder er hat das Getriebe zerstört durch sein hochdrücken


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

Kennt sich einer mit AGM-Batterien aus? Bei den "normalen" Batterien nehme ich entweder Bosch oder Varta (was ja fast dasselbe ist), aber bei den AGM kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.

Es gäbe:

- Moll AGM 81095 start|stop 12V/95Ah (170€)
- Exide EK950 AGM Start-Stop 12V/95Ah (180€)
- Varta Silver Dynamic AGM 12V/95Ah G14 Start-Stop (185€)
- Bosch S5 A13 Autobatterie 12V/95Ah (200€)
- Varta Professional AGM LA95 12V/95Ah (210€)

Ideen?


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Destro_ schrieb:


> denke mal Motorschaden oder er hat das Getriebe zerstört durch sein hochdrücken



Ich glaube nicht das der eines von beiden hochdrückt...


----------



## dsdenni (1. Oktober 2015)

Destro_ schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nochmal umsehen, danke euch für den Diesel/GAS tipp.
> 
> @Zeiss, bin gerade aus der Arbeit und hatte auch so einen, Stau auf meiner Autobahn, fahre mit fast Stillstand und ein sehr junger (18?) BMW e46 fahrer drückt ihn die ganze Zeit hoch obwohl stillstand ist. War auf der Mittleren Spur und sehe wie er nur am drängeln ist von Links nach rechts. Nach etwa 500m war der Stau auch aufgelöst und ich sehe wie er direkt zu extrem beschleunigt. Etwa 20 Kilometer weiter sehe ich ihn rechts am Straßenrand, denke mal Motorschaden oder er hat das Getriebe zerstört durch sein hochdrücken [emoji14]


Was soll er hochgedrückt haben??


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2015)

Er meint wohl den Motor in den Begrenzer. 
Ja ich weiss, Captain Obvious.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Oktober 2015)

1.8T im Treckermodus.. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YplcnEq5qmI


----------



## JaniZz (1. Oktober 2015)

Es mag Leute geben,  die stellen sich auf ein Parkplatz und lassen das Dingen ne Stunde im begrenzer jaulen....

Alles schönen erlebt


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kennt sich einer mit AGM-Batterien aus? Bei den "normalen" Batterien nehme ich entweder Bosch oder Varta (was ja fast dasselbe ist), aber bei den AGM kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.
> 
> Es gäbe:
> 
> ...


Ich würde die Varta nehmen. Daimler verbaut Varta AGM in allen Fahrzeugen ab Werk. Die Dinger sind unkaputtbar, wenn man Start Stop Grütze ausmacht.
Welche von den beiden ist ansich wayne.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich tendiere auch zu der Varta irgendwie.


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2015)

Gibts Varta überhaupt noch? Dachte, das war so ein 90er Ding.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich gibt es Varta noch, warum denn nicht? Ist einer der größten Zulieferer.

Am Montag hat mich das hier am Auto begrüßt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Gibts Varta überhaupt noch? Dachte, das war so ein 90er Ding.



Gibts Reebock überhaupt noch? Dachte, das wäre so ein 90er Ding.  Gibt doch genug Firmen die es damals schon gab, Varta ist ein riesen Hersteller von Batterien (Auto und Haushaltsbatterien). Sind gute Batterien aber eben auch nicht günstig und somit bei vielen nicht verbaut sondern eher die günstigeren wie Banner, Exide oder APS. Die beste Batterie die ich habe ist eine originale Benz Batterie. Die steht seit 3 Jahren in meinem roten NX, wird alle jubel Jahre mal geladen (auch im Winter) und ist immer noch stark genug um jedes Auto zu starten.  Leider ist sie von der Bauform zu groß für den Subaru, sonst würde ich sie dort einbauen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Am Montag hat mich das hier am Auto begrüßt:



Ah... war meine Vermutung wer du bist doch richtig.  Solche Idioten die anderes Eigentum beschädigen kann ich nicht ab... selbe Problem hat mein Kumpel mit seinem Skyline. Da ist einer schön mit dem Schlüssel lang gegangen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

@Riverna: dieses Gepöbel geht auf den Sack, es ist echt übel geworden. Aber Du kennst es ja...


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich lese ab und zu mit... ist schon heftig wie sich die Leute da gegenseitig angehen. Und vorallem was sie sich auf ihre Büchsen teilweise einbilden. Gibt da eine spezielle Fraktion die mich immer zum Grinsen bringen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

Welche Fraktion genau? Hast das vom Jaguar-Typen mitgekriegt?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gibts Reebock überhaupt noch? Dachte, das wäre so ein 90er Ding.  Gibt doch genug Firmen die es damals schon gab, Varta ist ein riesen Hersteller von Batterien (Auto und Haushaltsbatterien). Sind gute Batterien aber eben auch nicht günstig und somit bei vielen nicht verbaut sondern eher die günstigeren wie Banner, Exide oder APS.


Varta gibt es so nicht mehr.
Varta Automotive ist eine Johnson Controls Inc. Company, Varta Mirco Goup (die für die kleinen Batterien) gehört zur Montana Tech Components und Varta Consumer Batteries zu Spectrum Brands Inc. Steht alles hier: VARTA Online - Alles über Batterien - VARTA Automotive, VARTA Consumer Batteries, VARTA Microbatteries, VARTA AG
Varta selber gibt es immer noch, allerdings nur mit 2 Mitarbeitern als Verwalter seines Vermögens.


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab das meiste mitbekommen, erst der Jaguar Typ, das der TT Kerlchen... ich meine die französische Rennfahrerfront welche denkt, dass ihre Kisten der Mittelpunkt des Rennsportes seien. Sind schon zwei heftige Boliden mit 136 und 170PS. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Varta gibt es so nicht mehr.
> Varta Automotive ist eine Johnson Controls Inc. Company, Varta Mirco Goup (die für die kleinen Batterien) gehört zur Montana Tech Components und Varta Consumer Batteries zu Spectrum Brands Inc. Steht alles hier: VARTA Online - Alles über Batterien - VARTA Automotive, VARTA Consumer Batteries, VARTA Microbatteries, VARTA AG
> Varta selber gibt es immer noch, allerdings nur mit 2 Mitarbeitern als Verwalter seines Vermögens.



Gut das wusste ich nicht, aber es gibt Varta Batterien (in den Bereichen) noch zu kaufen. Somit gibt es diese Firma quasi schon, auch wenn sie mittlerweile von anderen Firmen geführt werden.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

@Riverna: Ach, die zwei Vollpfosten, absolute Vollidioten, gerade bei denen fällt einem nichts mehr ein. Ich meine die 136 bzw. 170PS können schon Spaß machen, aber nicht in den Schüsseln. Dann eher sowas wie eine Elise.

@Turbosnake: Hat JC nicht die AGM-"Technologie" mitentwickelt?


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Die zwei sind beim Meckern über andere Kisten auch ganz vorne dabei  Warte nur auf den Tag wo einer von den beiden hier auftaucht...


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2015)

Na hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2015)

Extrem lustig... hab heute mich mal informiert wegen meinen Eintragungen (Felgen, Fahrwerk und Auspuff). Wenn man aus Hessen kommt, kostet es 250Euro extra für eine Tageszulassung.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Oktober 2015)

Hier liefen letztens auch paar Vollpfosten durch die Straßen und zerstachen Reifen...
Hat viele aus der Nachbarschaft getroffen, also haben wir uns ein paar Nächste einfach mit Eisenstangen in die gut platzierten Autos gesetzt und gewartet.... als die erste Tür aufging sind se gerannt wie die Hühner und seitdem nie wieder aufgetaucht.
Mindestens (!) 50 Reifen haben die zerstochen, die Polizei sah anscheinend auch keinen Bedarf dem nachzugehen...auf die Versicherung darfst sowieso nicht hoffen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2015)

Die Versicherung bezahlt ja auch nicht bei Reifenschäden.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Versicherung bezahlt ja auch nicht bei Reifenschäden.



Das weiß ich nicht inwiefern das bei Teil/Vollkasko min Vandalismus zählt...wenn Reifen aufstechen dazu zählt.
Jedenfalls sind das einfach Unsummen an Geld...wie dumm muss ein Mensch sein, sowas zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2015)

Reifen sind ausgenommen.
Sonst könnte man ja einfach abgefahrene Reifen aufschlitzen und man würde neue bekommen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Oktober 2015)

Ja gut. Aber so gesehen könnte man bei altem Lack ja auch selbst mit dem Schlüssel rundgehen, oder beim Cabrio das Verdeck selbst aufschlitzen.

Sicher, dass da nicht dann der Zeitwert henommen wird?

Bei optionalen Reifenversicherungen wie bei Michelin wird ja auch je nach vorhandener Profiltiefe entsprechend bezahlt.

@Ruptet
Drecksäcke. Erwischt wurde aber keiner?
Frage mich, was in solchen Leuten vorgeht


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Extrem lustig... hab heute mich mal informiert wegen meinen Eintragungen (Felgen, Fahrwerk und Auspuff). Wenn man aus Hessen kommt, kostet es 250Euro extra für eine Tageszulassung.



Hmm? Warum Tageszulassung? Und vor allem, warum sooo teuer???



JoM79 schrieb:


> Reifen sind ausgenommen.
> Sonst könnte man ja einfach abgefahrene Reifen aufschlitzen und man würde neue bekommen.



Stimmt so nicht ganz, siehe hier: klick mich

Ansonsten, AGBs lesen und die Versicherung anrufen.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Ruptet
> Drecksäcke. Erwischt wurde aber keiner?
> Frage mich, was in solchen Leuten vorgeht



Das frage ich mich schon lange nicht mehr. Gefühlt geht es mit der Gesellschaft echt abwärts. 

Vor zwei Jahren hat mir ein Ar***loch am 8er ein Hinterreifen zerstochen, weil ich unwissentlich (!) auf seinem Parkplatz stand. Einfach reden hätte absolut gereicht. Aber, ich konnte es natürlich nicht nachweisen... Ende vom Lied: knappe 500€ weniger auf dem Konto, da beide Hinterreifen gewechselt werden mussten...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Oktober 2015)

Weil man in hessen wohl nicht mehr so einfach sachen per einzelabnahme eingetragen bekommt, muss man dann in nem anderen bundesland machen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Oktober 2015)

Sicher, daß das der Grund ist? Ich habe auch schon Einzelabnahmen in anderen Bundesländern durchführen lassen.
Dafür musste ich nicht umziehen 

Soll auch Firmen geben, da schickt man einfach den Brief und Schein per Post hin und es wird eingetragen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz, siehe hier: klick mich
> 
> Ansonsten, AGBs lesen und die Versicherung anrufen.



Der Link ist 9 Jahre alt, was soll der beweisen?
In meinem Vertrag sind Reifen explizit ausgeschlossen und kenne auch keinen der seine Reifen bezahlt gekriegt hat.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Link ist 9 Jahre alt, was soll der beweisen?



Als Prezedenzfall reicht es aus. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> In meinem Vertrag sind Reifen explizit ausgeschlossen und kenne auch keinen der seine Reifen bezahlt gekriegt hat.



Ja, und genau deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben: *Ansonsten, AGBs lesen und die Versicherung anrufen.*


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2015)

Oh ja, sag das mal deiner Versicherung wenn die  die Reifen nicht bezahlen will.
Vor allem werden dass die Versicherungen nach dem Fall alle in ihre AGBs geschrieben haben.
Dazu kommt, dass nicht jeder ne VK hat und oft mit höherer Selbstbeteiligung.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Oktober 2015)

Die VK lohnt bei solch "kleinen" Schäden nicht. Wenn du nicht einen Schadenfall pro Jahr frei hast, wirst du da hochgestuft und damit hat sich's dann.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass nicht jeder ne VK hat...



Dann ist das Thema doch eh erledigt.

@aloha84: Ich _glaube_, das mit einem Schaden pro Jahr bezieht sich auf HP, nicht VK.


----------



## s-icon (2. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Als Prezedenzfall reicht es aus.



Präzedenzfall in Deutschland? Amtsgericht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @aloha84: Ich _glaube_, das mit einem Schaden pro Jahr bezieht sich auf HP, nicht VK.



Normal immer auf die VK.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2015)

Wieder was gelernt.

@s-icon: Ja, warum nicht? So einen Fall hatte ich schon, da gibt es um den Nutzungsausfall beim Unfall (mir ist einer reingefahren und das Auto stand ein Monat in der Werkstatt). Dank so einem Fall habe ich die volle Höhe bekommen.


----------



## Destro_ (2. Oktober 2015)

Habe die letzten Stunden bisschen gesucht und einen Alfa Romeo 166 mit 220 PS und einem 3.0 Liter Motor.
Der Preis hat mich zum staunen gebracht, jedoch hat der Wagen Probleme mit Benzin, läuft aber über Gas. 
Laut euren Aussagen ist für mich Gas besser, bei den Kilometern die ich täglich mache.

Soll ich lieber die finger davon lassen?


----------



## s-icon (2. Oktober 2015)

In Deutschland gibt es keine Präzedenzfälle und schon gar nicht von einem Amtsgericht.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Oktober 2015)

@Destro:

Hast du die Kiste nicht schonmal geposted?

Wie gesagt mit dem Budget und deiner Fahleistung + Ansprüche, kann da nix rauskommen.
Hier mal ein anderer Vorschlag allerdings von einem Privaten:
mobile.de


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2015)

Destro_ schrieb:


> Habe die letzten Stunden bisschen gesucht und einen Alfa Romeo 166 mit 220 PS und einem 3.0 Liter Motor.
> Der Preis hat mich zum staunen gebracht, jedoch hat der Wagen Probleme mit Benzin, läuft aber über Gas.
> Laut euren Aussagen ist für mich Gas besser, bei den Kilometern die ich täglich mache.
> 
> Soll ich lieber die finger davon lassen?


Wie oft willst du denn noch nach einer Meinung zu dem Auto fragen?


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es keine Präzedenzfälle und schon gar nicht von einem Amtsgericht.



Es ist schon ewig her, ich weiß nicht mehr, bei welchem Gericht es war. Ich weiß nur, dass mein RA damals irgendein Urteil ausgebuddelt hat und es dann damit durchgekriegt hat.


----------



## s-icon (2. Oktober 2015)

Vor paar Tagen meinen Golf GTD abgeholt, sparsamer kleines Auto.
Bisschen laut im Innenraum aber ok.
Bin Zufrieden


----------



## keinnick (2. Oktober 2015)

Naja, ist eben keine E-Klasse.  Aber besonders (bzw. zu) laut finde ich den jetzt nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Oktober 2015)

@s-icon

Ja die sind gut, mir waren sie lediglich zu teuer.
Die Lautstärke kommt vielleicht vom Soundgenerator?! Weil eigentlich sind die Gölfe ganz gut gedämmt.
Hast du bei der Zulassung eigentlich einen eigenen Schalter inkl. Mitarbeiter? Du wechselst ja Autos, wie andere Leute die Unterwäsche.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2015)

@s-icon: Viel Spaß mit dem Kleinen und allzeit knitterfreie Fahrt.


----------



## s-icon (2. Oktober 2015)

Danke

Ne eher die Wind/ Abrollgeräusche.
Zulassung übernimmt meistens das Autohaus
Nur bei besonderen Autos mache ich das selbst.

Wenn alles gut läuft in genau 14 Tagen der GT4


----------



## Ruptet (2. Oktober 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ja gut. Aber so gesehen könnte man bei altem Lack ja auch selbst mit dem Schlüssel rundgehen, oder beim Cabrio das Verdeck selbst aufschlitzen.
> 
> Sicher, dass da nicht dann der Zeitwert henommen wird?
> 
> ...



Ne beim ersten Geräusch hast sie schon rennen sehen, leider nichtmal die Gesichter erkannt, weil hier ab einer bestimmten Zeit die komplette Straßenbeleuchtung ausgeht.
Die Gerechtigkeit wird sie schon noch treffen...auf den Kosten ist leider jeder sitzen geblieben.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (2. Oktober 2015)

Habe eben eine s14 probegefahren und muss immernoch Grinsen 
Wirklich kein Vergleich zu meinem Peugeot, alleine das Ansauggeräusch ist gefühlt lauter als mein Auto unter Volllast.. 
Und Sahne wie der Sr20det zieht, auch Serie nur mit AGA und Intake. 
Denke mal das wird mein nächster, muss jetzt nur schnell meinen Peugeot loswerden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Oktober 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Sicher, daß das der Grund ist? Ich habe auch schon Einzelabnahmen in anderen Bundesländern durchführen lassen.
> Dafür musste ich nicht umziehen
> 
> Soll auch Firmen geben, da schickt man einfach den Brief und Schein per Post hin und es wird eingetragen.



Ja ist glaube seit letzem Jahr oder so nur in Hessen.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Habe eben eine s14 probegefahren und muss immernoch Grinsen
> Wirklich kein Vergleich zu meinem Peugeot, alleine das Ansauggeräusch ist gefühlt lauter als mein Auto unter Volllast..
> Und Sahne wie der Sr20det zieht, auch Serie nur mit AGA und Intake.



S14 ist schön, vor allem als S14a.

Sr20det ist bestimmt auch ein schönes Aggregat, aber ich mag es lieber so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Hier liefen letztens auch paar Vollpfosten durch die Straßen und zerstachen Reifen...
> Hat viele aus der Nachbarschaft getroffen, also haben wir uns ein paar Nächste einfach mit Eisenstangen in die gut platzierten Autos gesetzt und gewartet.... als die erste Tür aufging sind se gerannt wie die Hühner und seitdem nie wieder aufgetaucht.
> Mindestens (!) 50 Reifen haben die zerstochen, die Polizei sah anscheinend auch keinen Bedarf dem nachzugehen...auf die Versicherung darfst sowieso nicht hoffen.


Hinterher und so lange draufhauen, bis man das Geld wieder hat. Alles andere bringt nix...


----------



## Riverna (2. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du denn noch nach einer Meinung zu dem Auto fragen?



Vermutlich so lange bis wir sagen das es ein super Auto ist... aber bevor ich das sage, fall ich lieber tot vom Stuhl... wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige den es nervt. Er hat übrigens schon drei mal wegen dem Stuhl gefragt...

Nicht die Eintragungen in Hessen machen ist das Problem, sondern das übernehmen in den Fahrzeugschein. Da werden keine Einzelabnahmen mehr akzeptiert,  genau so wenig werden FIA Zulassungen anerkannt.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2015)

Alfa und super Auto? Öhm, nö.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Oktober 2015)

Der eimer ist durch, wenn du bei der kilometerlaufleistung im jahr alfa fahren willst kannst du ja jährlich mind ein neuen motor mit einrechnen


----------



## Ruptet (2. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hinterher und so lange draufhauen, bis man das Geld wieder hat. Alles andere bringt nix...



Jemand, der für seine Dummheit und die damit verbundenen Taten weder Reue zeigt noch daraus lernt und wie gehabt weitermacht, der hat kein Mitleid verdient.
Das ganze hat sich über mehrere Tage abgespielt, also täglich wurden wahllos Reifen zerstochen.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Vor paar Tagen meinen Golf GTD abgeholt, sparsamer kleines Auto.
> Bisschen laut im Innenraum aber ok.
> Bin Zufrieden



Als ich das erste mal im golf 7 gefahren bin war ich extrem überascht das er so leise ist liegt vermutlich daran das die meiseten autos die ich benutze entweder ein transporter oder 10j alte kisten sind.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Oktober 2015)

Bei meinem Vater ist sein Landrover Freelander 2 auf der Autobahn liegengeblieben und ging nicht mehr, diagnose kommt kein Diesel mehr an. In der Werkstatt hieß es dann Spritpumpe kaputt, wurde getauscht, danach haben sie festgestellt das die Hochdruckpumpe auch noch im eimer ist und die Nockenwelle hat es wohl auch erwischt. 4000 Euro will land rover dafür haben....


----------



## Lee (3. Oktober 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Als ich das erste mal im golf 7 gefahren bin war ich extrem überascht das er so leise ist liegt vermutlich daran das die meiseten autos die ich benutze entweder ein transporter oder 10j alte kisten sind.



Es liegt tatsächlich daran. Mein Wagen (2012) hat  ein  recht leises Motorengeräusch, insbesondere im Leerlauf ist er eigentlich nicht zu hören und ich werde regelmäßig gefragt, ob überhaupt der Motor läuft. Aber ich selbst als Fahrer dieses Wagens kenne mein Schatzi natürlich und weiß genau wann er läuft und höre ihn auch gut raus. Als ich aber einen Monat einen T5 bei der Post fahren musste und dann wieder in meinen Wagen gestiegen bin, habe ich plötzlich auch nicht glauben können, dass der Motor läuft und dass ein Auto überhaupt so leise sein kann. Hat ein paar Gasstöße gebraucht, bis ich dem Drehzahlmesser geglaubt habe  
Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung


----------



## Zeiss (3. Oktober 2015)

Also den Motor von meinem hört man im Innenraum absolut nicht.

@ExciteLetsPlay: Nur als Anmerkung, wenn die HDP kaputt geht, hat sie eine unschöne Angewohnheit die Spähne in den Kreislauf zu lassen. Kontrolliert es auf jeden Fall, nicht dass da noch mehr kaputt geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bei meinem Vater ist sein Landrover Freelander 2 auf der Autobahn liegengeblieben und ging nicht mehr, diagnose kommt kein Diesel mehr an. In der Werkstatt hieß es dann Spritpumpe kaputt, wurde getauscht, danach haben sie festgestellt das die Hochdruckpumpe auch noch im eimer ist und die Nockenwelle hat es wohl auch erwischt. 4000 Euro will land rover dafür haben....


Is doch ok der Kurs. Immerhin ist nicht der ganze Motor hinüber. Wenn eine HDP blockiert, die von der Nockenwelle angetrieben wird, kann auch mal der ganze Motor hops gehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Oktober 2015)

Naja bei land rover selber meinten die das sowas nicht normal ist. Motor bekommt quasi nur langstrecke und hat auch erst 100k runter. Spricht nicht gerade für den motor. Jedenfalls will er jetzt wieder auf benziner umsteigen ...


----------



## s-icon (3. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Also den Motor von meinem hört man im Innenraum absolut nicht.



Ich bin noch nie ein Auto gefahren, dessen Motor ich während der Fahrt nicht gehört habe.
Ausgenommen E- Fahrzeuge


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2015)

Scheinbar ist der Verkäufer von der S13 nun doch gesprächsbereit... manchmal bringt es schon was einfach "präsent" zu sein.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Oktober 2015)

Wie denkt ihr wird die Regierung verhindern dass die Leute aus Spass mit ihren Elektroautos herumfahren sobald sie sich großflächig durchgesetzt haben ?

Im Moment ist es scheinbar so dass man wegen dem hohen Spritpreis nur wichtige Fahrten macht


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2015)

Zurzeit und hohe Spritpreise passt eigentlich nicht in einen Satz. So günstig wie im Moment habe ich das letzte mal meinen Roller nach der Schule getankt.

Verbote solcher Art (die übrigens Autounabhängig schon Gesetz sind) lassen sich eh nicht durchsetzen, man kann nur versuchen Autos zu fördern bei denen die Spaßfahrt weniger Umwelt schädlich ist(elektro oder nicht).


----------



## keinnick (4. Oktober 2015)

Warum sollte die Regierung das verhindern wollen?  Wie ein gestörter 10 x die selbe Straße auf und ab zu fahren ist jetzt schon "verboten" aber was hätte die Regierung für ein Interesse daran, einem z. B. den Wochenendausflug zu verbieten?

Sprit ist btw. im Moment recht "günstig".


----------



## Verminaard (4. Oktober 2015)

Waere die Regierung wirklich an der Umwelt interessiert, wuerden die komplett andere Maßnahmen ergreifen.
Die Maer das das Auto so sehr zur Umweltverschmutzung beitraegt, glaub ich auch nicht wirklich, da gibt es wesentlich andere Faktoren.
Wieso wird der Fernverkehr nicht versucht von der Straße zu holen, z.b.?

Umweltschutz = Geldgenerierung. Wohin fliesst denn die Oekosteuer der Treibstoffe?
Ich kann mich an eine Aussage eines Gruenenpolitikers vor einigen Jahren erinnern, der zum Reporter meinte: wie glauben sie wird das Rentensystem finanziert?


Je mehr rumgefahren wird, desto mehr Geld wird in die Kassen gespuelt.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Oktober 2015)

Momentan wird ja der Treibstoff besteuert um zB. die Strassen in Schuss zu halten.

Was wird denn besteuert wenn alle Strom tanken ?


----------



## Verminaard (4. Oktober 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Momentan wird ja der Treibstoff besteuert um zB. die Strassen in Schuss zu halten.
> 
> Was wird denn besteuert wenn alle Strom tanken ?



Stimmt so nicht ganz.
Die Steuern sind nicht zweckgebunden.
Alles fliesst in einen Topf und dann wird was zugeteilt.
Was glaubst du was wir fuer Straßen haetten, wuerden alle Steuern die durch Auto/Autofahren generiert wuerden nur fuer das Thema Auto ausgegeben?


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Einnahmen aus der Ökosteuer fliessen überallhin nicht nur in unsere Straßen...



s-icon schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie ein Auto gefahren, dessen Motor ich während der Fahrt nicht gehört habe.
> Ausgenommen E- Fahrzeuge



Im warmen Zustand hört man ihn überhaupt nicht, weder beim Fahren noch im Stand. Und vibriert nichts. Beim Fahren kommt er selten über 2000-2500 Umdrehungen und da hört man ein turbinenartiges Geräusch, wie von einem riesigen Lüfter. Wenn er noch kalt ist, hört man was von der Sekundärluftpumpe, aber nur für 3-5 Minuten, dann ist Ruhe.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es scheinbar so dass man wegen dem hohen Spritpreis nur wichtige Fahrten macht



Hohe Spritpreise im Moment??? Ich habe die Woche für 1,25€ Super (kein E10) getankt bei Shell. Die Preise sind gerade im Keller.


----------



## seventyseven (4. Oktober 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Momentan wird ja der Treibstoff besteuert um zB. die Strassen in Schuss zu halten.
> 
> Was wird denn besteuert wenn alle Strom tanken ?



Wenn die Kohle dann auch in den Straßenbau fließen würde aber naja...  wurde ja schon oft durchgekaut


----------



## keinnick (4. Oktober 2015)

Weiß nicht ob es hier schon gepostet wurde: Bild 1 / 49 - Bildergalerien - Die skurrilsten Eigenreparaturen | heise Autos

Sind ein paar schöne Dinger dabei.


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Oktober 2015)

Mit welcher nachvollziehbaren Begründung sollte man private "Spaß"-Fahrten verbieten, solange Rennsport erlaubt ist?

Zum Thema Geräusche:
Ich hab weder Sport-AGA noch Soundgenerator, aber wenn ich auf´s Gas trete möchte ich meinen Motor schon hören.
Für mich ist das ein Teil des "Gesamterlebnisses" Autofahren.
Leise soll mein Auto nur im Leerlauf sein.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2015)

"Spaßfahrten" wie Ausflüge etc. werden nie verboten werden, außer in Ausnahmesituationen wie einer Ölkrise. (siehe 70er jahre --> Fahrverbot am Sonntag)
Sinnloses 10 mal durch die gleiche Straße fahren ist heute schon eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit, da geht es aber weniger um den ökologischen Aspekt, sondern mehr um Lärmbelästigung.
Motor*sport *ist eine normale Sportart, ein Verbot wäre aus öko-sicht Quatsch, weil sie zu selten fahren und aus Verkehrssicherheit + Lärmsicht ebenfalls quatsch, da sie ja nur auf abgesperrten Strecken fahren.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Lärmbelästigung ist ein wichtiger Punkt, das weiss ich denn ich wohne direkt an der B2 samt einer Querstrasse wo die immer viel Gas geben denn sei müssen schnell rausfahren ... LKW im Sekundentakt,  verrückte Motorradfahrer  - das ist die Hölle


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Zum Thema Geräusche:
> Ich hab weder Sport-AGA noch Soundgenerator, aber wenn ich auf´s Gas trete möchte ich meinen Motor schon hören.
> Für mich ist das ein Teil des "Gesamterlebnisses" Autofahren.
> Leise soll mein Auto nur im Leerlauf sein.



Bei mir kommt es drauf an mit was ich unterwegs bin. Beim 7er will ich den Motor nicht unbedingt hören, klar, bei 6000 Umdrehungen hört man ihn auch, aber es ist ein Fauchen. Da reicht mir der Schub vorwärts völlig aus. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass die Maschine da vorne eine 2,3 Tonnen schwere Limo in 5,5 Sekunden auf 100 beschleunigt und dabei sich nicht mal großartig anstrengt, ist es schon sehr angenehm und entspannt.

Der 8er dagegen darf auch böllern, das muss so und das will ich auch. Deswegen hat er auch eine sonderangefertigte AGA drunter hängen.


----------



## s-icon (4. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Im warmen Zustand hört man ihn überhaupt nicht, weder beim Fahren noch im Stand. Und vibriert nichts. Beim Fahren kommt er selten über 2000-2500 Umdrehungen und da hört man ein turbinenartiges Geräusch, wie von einem riesigen Lüfter. Wenn er noch kalt ist, hört man was von der Sekundärluftpumpe, aber nur für 3-5 Minuten, dann ist Ruhe.



Ein alter BMW V12?
Höre ich trotzdem wenn ich will, aber es ist ein angenehmes Geräusch.
Übrigends sind die BMW V12 seit dem E38 in jeder Generation etwas lauter geworden.
Der F01/02 ist lauter als der E65/66 und der ist lauter als der E38.




Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Zum Thema Geräusche:
> Ich hab weder Sport-AGA noch Soundgenerator, aber wenn ich auf´s Gas trete möchte ich meinen Motor schon hören.
> Für mich ist das ein Teil des "Gesamterlebnisses" Autofahren.
> Leise soll mein Auto nur im Leerlauf sein.



Je nach Situation:
Muss ich 1000 am Stück fahren, wünsche ich mir ein Auto mit viel Komfort, leisen durchzugsstarken Motor und einer guten Soundanlage.
Mache ich eine Alpentour wird das Radio ausgeschaltet und das Auto darf ordentlich Krawall machen.
Bin vor paar Wochen von der Italienischen Polizei angehalten worden(weil zu schnell), die wollten sich mal die AGA anhören und haben mich fahren lassen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ein alter BMW V12?
> Höre ich trotzdem wenn ich will, aber es ist ein angenehmes Geräusch.
> Übrigends sind die BMW V12 seit dem E38 in jeder Generation etwas lauter geworden.
> Der F01/02 ist lauter als der E65/66 und der ist lauter als der E38.



Ich habe einen M70 (im 850er, scharfgemacht) und einen N73 (760Li). Dass sie nach dem E38 immer lauter geworden sind, kann ich absolut nicht unterschreiben. Aussen vielleicht, im Innenraum definitiv nicht, zumindest subjektiv. Aber Geräusche nimmt jeder anders wahr, "hören" ist dabei ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Und ja, ich bin alle drei gefahren (M73, N73 und N74).


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ein alter BMW V12?
> Höre ich trotzdem wenn ich will, aber es ist ein angenehmes Geräusch.
> Übrigends sind die BMW V12 seit dem E38 in jeder Generation etwas lauter geworden.
> Der F01/02 ist lauter als der E65/66 und der ist lauter als der E38.



Vieleicht haben sie es mit absicht gemacht damit man noch etwas vom motor hört.


----------



## s-icon (4. Oktober 2015)

Außengeräusch. Durch die Direkteinspritzung läuft der Motor unruhiger.
zB funktioniert der bekannte Münztest beim E65/F01 durch die Vibrationen nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2015)

Ein M73 (E38) klingt anders als ein N73 (E65). Der N73 klackert etwas, kommt von den beiden Hochdruckpumpen. Das Geräusch lässt sich eher schwer beschreiben, so wie eine Nähmaschine vielleicht.

Unruhiger? Ich weiß nicht, woher Deine Info ist. Meiner läuft absolut ruhig und vibrationsfrei, im Vergleich zum M73 vielleicht etwas rauher durch die Direkteinspritzung. Münzentest habe ich keinen gemacht. Aber, schau mal das hier an: klick mich

Ich habe übrigens immer vom Innengeräusch gesprochen.


----------



## s-icon (4. Oktober 2015)

VibrationsFREI läuft er nicht, wenn überhaupt Vibrationsarm.
Aber ich weiss was du meinst.
Vom Innengeräusch wurde es besser, vom e38 zum e65 war es m.M.n. ein Quantensprung, vom kompletten Fahrverhalten her.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2015)

Der E65 ist ein ganz anderes Auto als ein E38, die kann man nicht vergleichen, finde ich.

Zum Thema Motor habe ich oben was reineditiert, wenn man ganz genau hin schaut, sieht man die Münze stehen. 

Wie gesagt, N73 läuft anders als M73. Er läuft etwas rauer, strammer, nicht so weich und sanft wie der M73.


----------



## s-icon (4. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der E65 ist ein ganz anderes Auto als ein E38, die kann man nicht vergleichen, finde ich.



Das mit der Münze hab ich mal gelesen und probiert.
Bei mir hat es jedenfalls nicht geklappt.

Aber den e65 und e38 darf man schon miteinander vergleichen, schließlich ist es der direkte Nachfolger.
Übrigens war der E65 mein erstes Auto, deshalb hab ich ein besonderes Verhältnis dazu


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Münztest ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Den besteht selbst ein 4 Zylinder Diesel, wenn man die Schwungmasse schwer genug macht. V12 Sportmotoren mit erleichterter Schwungmasse laufen auch ziemlich unrund. Beim Serien-PKW wird dann aber an den 12 Zylinder einfach so eine riesen Schwungmasse drangeklatscht, damit der ja ruhig läuft. Sind ja immerhin 12 Zylinder und der Ottonormalkunde erwartet das so. Deswegen fahren die auch so träge.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hab bei meinen alten Fünfylindern den Wasserglastest gemacht.
Wenn du nicht in ner halben Minute das halbe Glas leer war, dann lief er nicht gut.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aber den e65 und e38 darf man schon miteinander vergleichen, schließlich ist es der direkte Nachfolger.
> Übrigens war der E65 mein erstes Auto, deshalb hab ich ein besonderes Verhältnis dazu



Wie Du schon sagtest, der E65 ist ein Quantensprung im Vergleich zum E38 und BMW hat ihn ja nicht als "Weiterentwicklung vom E38" gemacht, sondern als eine komplette Neuentwicklung. Die zwei sind so dermassen unterschiedlich.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dieser Münztest ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Den besteht selbst ein 4 Zylinder Diesel, wenn man die Schwungmasse schwer genug macht. V12 Sportmotoren mit erleichterter Schwungmasse laufen auch ziemlich unrund. Beim Serien-PKW wird dann aber an den 12 Zylinder einfach so eine riesen Schwungmasse drangeklatscht, damit der ja ruhig läuft.



V12 Sportmotoren sind ja auch dieselben wie Limo-V12 mit denselben Nockenwellen, Zündungsabstände, Zündreihenfolge, Bankwinkel und etc....

Ich bin mal mit einem scharfgemachten M60 gefahren, 4 Liter V8, der serienmässig 286PS bringt. Wurde auf 490PS hochgezüchtet, ohne Aufladung. Das Ding lieft wie ein Sack voll Nüsse und man hatte das Gefühl, dass er gleich ausgeht im Stand.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind ja immerhin 12 Zylinder und der Ottonormalkunde erwartet das so. Deswegen fahren die auch so träge.



Du vergleichs Äpfel mit Birnen und es hat nichts mit Ottonormalkunden zu tun. V12 ist lediglich die Bauform, die gar nichts drüber aussagt, ob der Motor ruhig und virbrationsarm läuft.

Und dass er träge ist, ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Aber auch hier, kommt drauf an mit was man es vergleicht und was man erwartet. Bist Du schon mal einen gefahren um es wirklich urteilen zu können?


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Oktober 2015)

> Ich bin mal mit einem scharfgemachten M60 gefahren, 4 Liter V8, der  serienmässig 286PS bringt. Wurde auf 490PS hochgezüchtet, ohne  Aufladung. Das Ding lieft wie ein Sack voll Nüsse und man hatte das  Gefühl, dass er gleich ausgeht im Stand.


Liegt warscheinlich an der scharfen nockenwelle?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und dass er träge ist, ist absoluter Schwachsinn. Aber auch hier, kommt drauf an mit was man es vergleicht und was man erwartet. Bist Du schon mal einen gefahren um es wirklich urteilen zu können?



Nicht nur einen. Ich weis nicht was an V12 so toll sein soll. Fährt sich träge, extrem viel Leistung untem rum und nen schwacher Klang. Das einzig witzige ist, dass der Starter nicht orgelt, sondern gleichmäßig dreht.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Liegt warscheinlich an der scharfen nockenwelle?



Ja, auch. Maximal erleichterte Kubelwelle, Pleuel, Kolben, Schwungrad und Schwungdämpfer, Einzeldrosselwalzen, Trichter, da ging es um Leistung, Laufruhe und Leerlauf waren absolut egal.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht nur einen. Ich weis nicht was an V12 so toll sein soll. Fährt sich träge, extrem viel Leistung untem rum und nen schwacher Klang. Das einzig witzige ist, dass der Starter nicht orgelt, sondern gleichmäßig dreht.



Für Dich ist er nichts, ich liebe die Teile. So unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein. Und das er träge ist, ist Humbug.

Schwacher Klang? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wenn ich meinen 8er fahre. Aber auch hier, Geschmacksache, ich mag keine kreischende Motoren.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, auch. Maximal erleichterte Kubelwelle, Pleuel, Kolben, Schwungrad und Schwungdämpfer, Einzeldrosselwalzen, Trichter, da ging es um Leistung, Laufruhe und Leerlauf waren absolut egal.



Hört sich nach spaß an.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2015)

Ist auch sehr spaßig gewesen. Es war aber ein Ringtool ohne Straßenzulassung.


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hohe Spritpreise im Moment??? Ich habe die Woche für 1,25€ Super (kein E10) getankt bei Shell. Die Preise sind gerade im Keller.



Ich hab gestern Aral Ultimate 102 für 1.34€/Liter getankt und mich geärgert das er noch halb voll war... am selben Abend, an der gleichen Tankstelle wo ich den Almera getankt habe... hätte ich 1.51€/Liter bezahlt. Zum Glück bekommt die Möhre aber nur normales Super, welches trotzdem 6Cent teurer war als Mittags das Ultimate. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du vergleichs Äpfel mit Birnen und es hat nichts mit Ottonormalkunden zu tun. V12 ist lediglich die Bauform, die gar nichts drüber aussagt, ob der Motor ruhig und virbrationsarm läuft.



Eben... die Anzahl der Zylinder hat mit der Laufkultur vom Motor nicht viel zu tun. Mein V6 läuft auch seiden weich und könnte (hab es nie probiert) den Münztest auch bestehen. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Schwacher Klang? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wenn ich meinen 8er fahre. Aber auch hier, Geschmacksache, ich mag keine kreischende Motoren.



Auch hier muss ich zustimmen, jeder empfindet einen guten Klang anders. Für mich ist ein V6 ganz vorne, danach die Boxter von Subaru (die von Porsche klingen meiner Meinung nach total bescheiden) und danach die V8 (vorzugsweise alte aus den Staaten). Die V12 gefallen mir vom Klang nicht wirklich, kann auch den R6 Zylindern (abgesehen von RB25/RB26 und 2JZ) auch nichts abgewinnen. Klingen bei BMW nicht schlecht, aber mir irgendwie zu "blechernd". Es soll sogar Leute geben die den "Sound" von einem Wankler gut finden, für mich klingt das einfach nur nach einem Staubsauger mit Turbine dran.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Oktober 2015)

> Die V12 gefallen mir vom Klang nicht wirklich, kann auch den R6  Zylindern (abgesehen von RB25/RB26 und 2JZ) auch nichts abgewinnen.  Klingen bei BMW nicht schlecht, aber mir irgendwie zu "blechernd". Es  soll sogar Leute geben die den "Sound" von einem Wankler gut finden, für  mich klingt das einfach nur nach einem Staubsauger mit Turbine dran.


 
Und wie ist dieser V12?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjJ60gmiYNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klangtechnisch ne wucht aber nicht für den alltag.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxXtpMngivM


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2015)

Was soll damit sein? Der klingt in meinen Ohren eigentlich nach nix...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2015)

Bezüglich Klang vom V12: Mercedes S 600 W220 With F1 Exhaust - YouTube


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Oktober 2015)

Das ist ja geil.

Passt aber nicht wirklich zu ner S-Klasse


----------



## Kusanar (5. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der eimer ist durch, wenn du bei der kilometerlaufleistung im jahr alfa fahren willst kannst du ja jährlich mind ein neuen motor mit einrechnen



Was soll eigentlich die doofe Aussage? Wer halbwegs Plan von Autos hat, der weiß auch, dass bei einem Alfa ohne vernünftige Wartung nix zu machen ist. Wartungsintervalle einhalten, 2x jährlich Ölwechsel, immer schön nachkippen und du knackst auch im Alfa die 500.000km. Gut zweidrittel der Alfas landen wegen zu wenig oder falschem Öl in der Werkstatt...

Hier bei uns fährt einer mit einem 166er als Taxi. Schon seit knapp 8 Jahren. Hat mittlerweile die 450.000 geknackt... und verzinkt sind die schon seit längerem, bevor jetzt jemand mit dem Rost-Argument kommt 

Als Alltags-Auto zum auf die Arbeit gurken würde ich aber auch was anderes (sprich "wartungsärmer und damit Geldbörsefreundlicher") empfehlen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bezüglich Klang vom V12: Mercedes S 600 W220 With F1 Exhaust - YouTube


Jetzt frage ich mich, wie ein F1-Auto mit S-Klasse Auspuff klingt


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2015)

Gerade beim 7er das Standlicht gefixt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Eigentlich wollte ich es original haben, aber als ich gesehen habe, was das für ein Aufwand ist das Standlicht zu wechseln, habe ich mich dann doch für LED-Variante entschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen dem ersten und dem letzten Bild liegen genau zwei Stunden. BMW will für den Spaß um die 300€ haben, nur Arbeitszeit....


----------



## Zerfall385 (5. Oktober 2015)

Muss aber sagen die LEDs sehen besser aus


----------



## Seeefe (5. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Zwischen dem ersten und dem letzten Bild liegen genau zwei Stunden. BMW will für den Spaß um die 300€ haben, nur Arbeitszeit....



Selbst ist der Mann


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2015)

@ Zerfall385: Ja, mir jetzt auch, sieht mit dem Xenon stimmig aus.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2015)

@Zeiss

Mach mal dein Nummernschild unkenntlich --> im Internet wird viel Schabernack getrieben.


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2015)

Und was soll da passieren? Meine Bilder sind auch immer mit Kennzeichen, wer mein Kennzeichen sehen will muss es doch nur auf der Straße anschauen.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2015)

Das frage ich mich gerade auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hier bei uns fährt einer mit einem 166er als Taxi. Schon seit knapp 8 Jahren. Hat mittlerweile die 450.000 geknackt...


Macht der nur Urlaub oder steht der nur in der Werkstatt? Bei Daimler haben die Taxis diese Laufleistung nach 2-4 Jahren.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und was soll da passieren? Meine Bilder sind auch immer mit Kennzeichen, wer mein Kennzeichen sehen will muss es doch nur auf der Straße anschauen.



Zum Beispiel könnte *ich* dein Kennzeichen "aus Spaß" beim KBA auf die Fahndungsliste setzen. (Was ich natürlich nicht tun werde!)
Jemand anderem könnte dein Auto gefallen, dein Nummernschild sehen und über dunkle Kanäle oder durch einen Spitzel mit KBA-Zugang deine Adresse, Anschrift und somit zu 99% deinen Parkplatz ausfindig machen, um die Kiste dann zu klauen. Diebe haben längst Herstellerspezifische Foren für sich entdeckt, ist ja auch praktisch weil man so relativ viel über den Fahrzeugzustand und den Wert herausbekommt. ("Voll geil, endlich habe ich Tuningteil im Wert von XXXX€ angebracht!"/ "Auto hat voll wenig Kilometer....")
Wenn du dein Auto im Internet verkaufst --> https://www.ruv.de/de/presse/r_v_infocenter/pressemeldungen/20110209-betrugsmasche-kfz.jsp

Nur mal um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Oktober 2015)

Jo also das ist eigentlich nix neues, dass man das unkenntlich macht. Das geht ratz fatz heute.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2015)

@Aloha: Danke für die Warnung, aber ist unnötig. Zum Einen gibt es viel einfachere Möglichkeit rauszufinden, wo ich wohne, ich habe eine eigene Homepage. Und kein normaler Mensch würde einen 8 Jahre alten 7er klauen...

Habe mir gerade noch die neue Batterie bestellt, eine Varta (Johnson Controls) ist es geworden.


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2015)

Die Adresse von mir bringt dem guten Dieb aber wenig, da die Kiste meistens in der Halle steht oder in der Garage. Vorallem reden wir nicht von einem zig tausend Euro teuren Wagen... ich sehe das nicht so eng. Wenn sie Autos klauen wollen, werden sie immer irgend einen Weg finden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Oktober 2015)

@aloha84
Zentralruf der Versicherer reicht.

Und wenn jemand jemanden des unerlaubten Entfernens vom Unfallort bezichtigt (aus Neid zb) hat dieser richtig Theater.

Bei gefälschten angeblichen Verkäufen von Teilen oder des ganzen Autos ebenfalls.

@riverna
Gerade wenn der Wagen nicht ganz 100%ig legal unterwegs ist, wäre ich vorsichtig.
Auch die Mitglieder der örtlichen Rennleitung können in Foren unterwegs sein.
Dienstlich sind sie es in einigen Tuningforen definitiv in früheren Jahren gewesen.

Und dann wundert man sich, wenn der Wagen zur Überprüfung sichergestellt wird und dann die nicht eingetragenen Innereien wie ne andere Kurbelwelle oder Nockenwellen entdeckt werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Oktober 2015)

Wie soll ne kurbelwelle oder nockenwelle entdeckt werden ? Die machen doch nicht den motor auf. Ich frag mich wie die über das kennzeichen die garage ausfindig machen kann. Wenn man spaß daran hat leuten ans bein zu pissen denkt man sich einfach kennzeichen aus oder geht auf ein autotreffen oder parkhaus.


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2015)

Ähm... Kurbelwelle und Nockenwellen muss man nicht eintragen lassen sondern die gesteigerte Leistung. 
Ihr guckt eindeutig zuviel Fernseh... selbst wenn sie in diversen Foren sind. Denkst du ernsthaft die Rennleitung hockt sich dann den ganzen Tag ins Gebüsch und wartet bis ich losfahre damit sie mich kontrollieren können? 

Das ist nicht CSI Tuningszene.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Oktober 2015)

Jap. Habe ich auch zuerst gedacht aber so wirklich interessieren sich die bullen nicht dafür. Denke mal kommt darauf an wie man fährt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenn sich durch eine andere Kurbelwelle aus einem ähnlichen Modell der Hubraum ändert, muss das sehr wohl eingetragen werden.

Schon alleine aus steuerlichen Gründen.

Vor einigen Jahren als es an der Pagenstecherstraße und Hanauer Landstraße, sowie am Carfreitag an den Ausweichtreffpunkten noch hoch her ging, hatte die Polizei bei einigen Großkontrollen etliche Ausdrucke der Usergalerien der Seite Pagenstecher.de dabei.

Da viele haarklein stolz alle Änderungen beschrieben hatten, brauchte nach dem Abschleppen zur Dekra oft nicht lange gesucht werden.

Mit "Ärger im Revier" hatte das nix zu tun, das war ganz übel und für einige Bekannte verdammt teuer.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hört sich aber auch so an als wenn jeder Trottel sowas mal eben zusammen bauen kann.

Wer solche Änderungen vornimmt bzw. machen lässt, weis ganz genau was er da macht. Die meisten von denen sind Gott sei dank so vernünftig und haben später auch eine Ordnungsgemäße Eintragung mit sämmtlichen Abnahmen.
Viel schlimmer sind die Kirmesbeleuchteten Hondas mit ihren Endrohren im 150mm design.
Soll jetzt nciht verallgemeinert werden aber ich denke jedem ist klar was ich meine.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. Oktober 2015)

Ist nur (leider) nicht alles eintragungsfähig oder durch erforderliche Prüfungen (Abgasverhalten, lichttechnisches Gutachten, Unfallverhalten usw), so teuer, dass gerade Leute,die sich auskennen, auch mal auf ne Eintragung verzichten.

Zumal diese auch angezweifelt werden können. Nur weil ein Prüfer das eingetragen hat, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass nicht vom nächsten Sachverständigen wieder für unzulässig erklärt werden kann.

Finde ich auch schwachsinnig.

Von daher kann ich auch nachvollziehen, wenn man nicht alles "im Schein" stehen haben möchte. Schlafende Hunde und so...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenn bestimmte Sachen nicht 100% legal sind, postet man das einfach nicht in öffentlichen Foren.
Dafür gibt es geschlossene Foren, bei dem der Kreis der Eingeweihten deutlich kleiner ist, mache ich genauso.


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Macht der nur Urlaub oder steht der nur in der Werkstatt? Bei Daimler haben die Taxis diese Laufleistung nach 2-4 Jahren.



Ist nicht das einzige Auto, das er fährt  Der Alfa kommt hauptsächlich am Wochenende zum Einsatz. Ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Grundaussage, dass man auch mit einem Alfa Kilometer abspulen kann, wenn man will.
Mal davon abgesehen ist unser Kaff nicht gerade das Größte und so viel los ist auch wieder nicht. Hier prügeln sich die Taxifahrer noch um ihre Fahrgäste und die Preise sind noch human


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2015)

Manche schauen eindeutig viel zu viel Fernsehen...  Über die "Zentrale Rufnummer der Versicherer" kriege ich alles raus, was ich brauche. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, mit ist einer reingefahren und hat es innerhalb von einer Woche nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt es seiner Versicherung zu melden...

Zum Thema illegal, die Leuchten haben ein E-Prüfzeichen (E4 = Niederlande und ist im gesamten EG-Raum zugelassen) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (6. Oktober 2015)

Mir ist am Sonntag eine von meinen Fernlicht Birnen kaputt gegangen. Eigentlich schade die waren noch vom Vorbesitzer und aus England. Die waren richtig schön weiß/bläuchlich... vergleichbare wird man in Deutschland sicherlich nicht bekommen. Die waren noch aus England/Japan.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte gestern "Spaß". Nach dem Umbau wollte ich zu meiner Freundin fahren, steige ein, Schlüßel rein, START-Knopf und alles dunkel. Jöööööö, Bombensache. Dann kam meine Freundin vorbei, haben überbrückt und schon lief er wieder. Habe ihn dann draußen 5-10 Minuten laufen lassen und sind dann losgefahren. Dann ca 25km später wieder ausgestellt, was essen gegangen, wieder zurück zum Auto, START-Knopf und läuft.........  Bin mal gespannt ob gleich wieder anspringt. Aber eine neue Batterie habe ich schon bestellt.

Während des Umbaus war alles aus, das Radio und sonst alles, nur die Heckklappe war offen und entsprechend die Beleuchtung vom Kofferraum. Ich habe nur 2-3 Mal das Standlicht angemacht, mehr nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenn die Batterie eh schon schwach war, dann reicht das durchaus.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2015)

Heute ist er wieder normal angesprungen, aber kurz bevor er heiß wurde (hat so einen wandernden roten Bereich), lief er kurz wie ein Sack voll Nüsse und ist dann ausgegangen, nach dem erneuten Starten, lief er wieder seidenweich und ruhig.......


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2015)

Warum bauen sich sowieso alle immer alle diese Ling-Long-Ding-Dong Egay Kacke als Standlicht ein, wenn es von Daimler auch 5W Glassockellampen gibt, die klares weißes Licht erzeugen.(ausm W204) Mit E Prüfzeichen und Tüv Segen ganz Legal kein gelbes Standlicht mehr. Beim Kennzeichenlicht genau das gleiche. Da gibt es sogar von Daimler LED Einsätze mit der gleichen Bauform wie die normalen Kennzeichenleuchten.(ich meine W221 waren die das erste mal verbaut)

Zudem kostet so eine original blaue Standlichtbirne von Daimler nicht mal 2€, wenn ich den Preis richtig im Kopf habe. Da zahlt man für den Egay scheiß sogar mehr und bekommt direkt was aufn Sack.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum bauen sich sowieso alle immer alle diese Ling-Long-Ding-Dong Egay Kacke als Standlicht ein, wenn es von Daimler auch 5W Glassockellampen gibt, die klares weißes Licht erzeugen.(ausm W204) Mit E Prüfzeichen und Tüv Segen ganz Legal kein gelbes Standlicht mehr. Beim Kennzeichenlicht genau das gleiche. Da gibt es sogar von Daimler LED Einsätze mit der gleichen Bauform wie die normalen Kennzeichenleuchten.(ich meine W221 waren die das erste mal verbaut)
> 
> Zudem kostet so eine original blaue Standlichtbirne von Daimler nicht mal 2€, wenn ich den Preis richtig im Kopf habe. Da zahlt man für den Egay scheiß sogar mehr und bekommt direkt was aufn Sack.


Das wird sicher nicht jeder wissen.

Ich selbst hab auch noch nie Lampen gesehen (non-LED) die ein weißes Licht erzeugen auch wenn damit immer so schön beworben wird 

Wo kann man die Daimler-Lampen kaufen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2015)

Bei deinem Daimler Händler? 

Ich kann ja morgen mal die Teilenummer nachschaun.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2015)

Was nützen mir Daimler Leuchten in meiner Kennzeichenbeleuchtung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2015)

Weißes Licht?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2015)

Sie funktionieren bei mir aber nicht, da dort Module verbaut sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2015)

Dann hast du wohl Pech gehabt. 

Bei vielen anderen Autos geht es aber.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2015)

Selbst wenn ich die Lampen einzeln tauschen würde, müsste der Widerstand stimmen.
Das gleiche Problem wird so ziemlich jeder moderne Wagen haben.


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Zum Thema illegal, die Leuchten haben ein E-Prüfzeichen (E4 = Niederlande und ist im gesamten EG-Raum zugelassen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat mal wieder jemand ein E-Prüfzeichen aufgedruckt und preist es als "zugelassenes" Leuchtmittel an. Dem ist aber leider nicht so. 

Das Prüfzeichen selbst gibt an, in welchem Land die Genehmigung erteilt wurde. Das große E im Kreis ist aber eine ECE-Kennung und damit in jedem Land der Erde gültig, das diese Regelung (R10) anerkannt hat. Jetzt kommt aber das Lustige. Die ECE-R10 ist eine UN-ECE-Regelung, die sich auf knapp 140 Seiten mit der Funkentstörung beschäftigt. Die Funkentstörung ist bei LEDs zwar ein wichtiger Punkt der Typgenehmigung, aber eben nur ein Punkt von vielen. Wäre dieses Leuchtmittel zulässig, so wäre es zumindest nach ECE-R48 / R87 /R128 geprüft. 

Daher gilt auch hier: Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger ...irgendein Leichtgläubiger wird es schon kaufen, auch wenn es genauso wenig zulässig ist, wie 99% aller LEDs im Zubehör.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2015)

Im Miniforum gab es die Umrüstplatinen für die Rücklichter bei expliziter Nachfrage auch mit Prüfzeichen drauf designt...
Die Chinese interessiert es ungefähr gar nicht was für ein Text da drauf kommt.

Funkstörungen von 12V LED-Lampen wäre mir allerdings auch neu. Probleme bekommt man afaik nur mit Schaltregler, bei 12V dürften aber einfache Vorwiderstände die Regel sein.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wäre dieses Leuchtmittel zulässig, so wäre es zumindest nach ECE-R48 / R87 /R128 geprüft.


Woran erkennt man das?


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2015)

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass das einer Privatperson nicht möglich ist. Ich habe dafür auf der Arbeit hochkomplizierte Datenbanken, in denen ich nicht stöbern möchte. Da liest man sich auf 100en Seiten dumm und dämlich ...und weiß am Ende auch nicht mehr.

Im Falle dieses Leuchtmittels ist der Betrug aber offensichtlich. Kein Hersteller schreibt wie hier explizit R10 und die dazugehörige Prüfnummer auf das Leuchtmittel.

Die LED ist ja vielleicht geprüft und erfüllt die technischen Anforderungen an die ECE-R10, aber ein richtiges Leuchtmittel wird es dadurch nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2015)

Also muss man einfach dem Hersteller vertrauen?



> Im Falle dieses Leuchtmittels ist der Betrug aber offensichtlich. Kein Hersteller schreibt wie hier explizit R10 und die dazugehörige Prüfnummer auf das Leuchtmittel.


Ich zweifle daran das ein normaler Verbraucher R10 und die Prüfnummer kennt. 

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man mit Lampen ohne (passende) ECE Nummer erwischt wird?


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2015)

Streng genommen erlischt die Betriebserlaubnis des Fahrzeugs, da es in Bezug auf lichttechnische Einrichtungen kaum Freiheiten gibt. Die Folgen kannst du dir selbst zusammen reimen. Grundlegend muss erst einmal jemand einen Verdacht haben, dass da etwas nicht korrekt ist. Aus Spaß wird da niemand ein Fass aufmachen. Bei Leuchten (Kennzeichen, Begrenzungs- oder Tagfahrleuchten, usw.) ist die Toleranzgrenze bei der Polizei sicher etwas größer, als bei Scheinwerfern, da sie weniger Gefährdungspotenzial aufweisen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum bauen sich sowieso alle immer alle diese Ling-Long-Ding-Dong Egay Kacke als Standlicht ein, wenn es von Daimler auch 5W Glassockellampen gibt, die klares weißes Licht erzeugen.(ausm W204) Mit E Prüfzeichen und Tüv Segen ganz Legal kein gelbes Standlicht mehr. Beim Kennzeichenlicht genau das gleiche. Da gibt es sogar von Daimler LED Einsätze mit der gleichen Bauform wie die normalen Kennzeichenleuchten.(ich meine W221 waren die das erste mal verbaut)
> 
> Zudem kostet so eine original blaue Standlichtbirne von Daimler nicht mal 2€, wenn ich den Preis richtig im Kopf habe. Da zahlt man für den Egay scheiß sogar mehr und bekommt direkt was aufn Sack.



BMW hat da ein Spezialleuchtmittel eingebaut. Eine Lampe von BMW kostet rund 25€ Es ist keine bucklige 5W Funzel.



Klutten schrieb:


> Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass das einer Privatperson nicht möglich ist. Ich habe dafür auf der Arbeit hochkomplizierte Datenbanken, in denen ich nicht stöbern möchte. Da liest man sich auf 100en Seiten dumm und dämlich ...und weiß am Ende auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Im Falle dieses Leuchtmittels ist der Betrug aber offensichtlich. Kein Hersteller schreibt wie hier explizit R10 und die dazugehörige Prüfnummer auf das Leuchtmittel.
> 
> Die LED ist ja vielleicht geprüft und erfüllt die technischen Anforderungen an die ECE-R10, aber ein richtiges Leuchtmittel wird es dadurch nicht.



Ich habe gerade eine Lampe von Osram in der Hand, auf dem Sockel steht nur E1, 12V, 5W und P21. FERTIG. Kein R10 oder sonstwas... Ist wohl auch Betrug?


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine Lampe von Osram in der Hand, auf dem Sockel steht nur E1, 12V, 5W und P21. FERTIG. Kein R10 oder sonstwas... Ist wohl auch Betrug?



Osram als deutscher Hersteller ist etwas anderes, als irgendein chinesisches Billigleuchtmittel. Im Übrigen habe ich geschrieben: 



> *Kein *Hersteller schreibt wie hier explizit R10 und die dazugehörige Prüfnummer auf das Leuchtmittel.



Lies also bitte den Beitrag richtig, bevor dein Tonfall entgleist. Auf den Leuchtmitteln müssen deine Angaben übrigens auch stehen, nämlich E-Prüfzeichen, Spannungsbereich, Leistung und Sockel. Standard, mehr nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2015)

Deine Kristalkugel will ich haben (chinesischer Billigheimer).

Und was gefällt Dir an meinem Tonfall nicht?


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2015)

Solche unzulässigen Leuchtmittel werden mit Sicherheit in einem Schwellenland wie China oder ähnlichen hergestellt egal, ob sie hinterher für 5€ oder 200€ bei Ebay oder anderen Shops (die im Übrigen nach und nach alle von der Bildfläche verschwinden) angeboten werden. Dafür benötigt man keine Kristallkugel. Wirklich viele Hersteller gibt es ja nicht. Alle Anbieter am Markt kaufen irgendwo Sockel, Kühlkörper und LED aus einem Sortiment XY ein. Nicht umsonst sind sich die angebotenen Dinger alle sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2015)

Okay, von mir aus, dann soll es dem so sein. Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass irgendjemand (inklusive TÜV) da einen Fass aufmachen wird.


----------



## Klutten (6. Oktober 2015)

Was Polizei oder überwachende Organisation aus so etwas machen, darüber kannst du bis ans Ende der Zeit diskutieren. Von "es passiert gar nichts" bis "die haben mir die Karre stillgelegt" ist alles drin. Das hängt alleine davon ab, wie gründlich jemand seine Arbeit macht und wie er die Verhältnismäßigkeit einstuft. Die Faktenlage ist klar (Betriebserlaubnis des gesamten Fahrzeugs erloschen), aber für alles Weitere brauchst du wirklich eine ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1821984 (6. Oktober 2015)

Wie das jeweilige Fahrzeug geprüft wird, ob beim TÜV oder in einer allgemeinen Kontrolle, hängt oft auch davon ab wie man selbst auftritt. Wenn man gleich der ganz schlaue ist und am besten noch lustige Sprüche macht muss man sich ja nicht wundern wenn da mal einer genauer hinschaut. Ob jetzt jemanden wegen eines falschen Leuchtmittels das Auto stillgelegt wird, ich denke das kommt eher weniger vor aber wie Klutten bereits schrieb, liegt das allein im Ermessensspielraum des jeweiligen Prüfers. Die Gesetzteslage ist klar.

Wenn man jetzt aber Radreifenkombis nicht eingetragen hat und nen Auspuff der knapp 100db macht ohne Papiere mit sich führt, naja dem ist dann auch nicht zu helfen. Man kann einiges machen und manchmal drücken die Prüfer auch beide Augen zu. Aber das man im Zweifelsfall ohne Betriebserlaubnis fährt sollte man klar aufn Schirm haben. 
Mich interessiert hier mal die Lage für den Prüfer der mir dann vielleicht nen Monat vorher die Plakette draufgehauen hat und dann aber das Auto stillgelegt wird. Kann ich mich auf diesen berufen weil er ja das Auto quasi auf seine Verkehrstauglichkeit und Richtigkeit geprüft hat oder ist das allein mein Problem?


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Oktober 2015)

Servus Mädels 

Hat einer der hier Anwesenden mal etwas mit "gepfeffert" zutun gehabt und/oder gehört der -how-low-can-u-go VW/Audi Szene an und kann mir etwas über den o.g.Tuner etwas sagen?
Ist er/die wirklich so gut oder ist das alles mehr Schein als Sein?
 Würde gerne soetwas verwirklichen und vorher wissen,ob sich ne Reise ausm Sauerland in den Süden lohnen würde...

https://youtu.be/FzKYHEUsGWI

LG
Mike


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum bauen sich sowieso alle immer alle diese Ling-Long-Ding-Dong Egay Kacke als Standlicht ein, wenn es von Daimler auch 5W Glassockellampen gibt, die klares weißes Licht erzeugen.(ausm W204) Mit E Prüfzeichen und Tüv Segen ganz Legal kein gelbes Standlicht mehr. Beim Kennzeichenlicht genau das gleiche. Da gibt es sogar von Daimler LED Einsätze mit der gleichen Bauform wie die normalen Kennzeichenleuchten.(ich meine W221 waren die das erste mal verbaut)
> 
> Zudem kostet so eine original blaue Standlichtbirne von Daimler nicht mal 2€, wenn ich den Preis richtig im Kopf habe. Da zahlt man für den Egay scheiß sogar mehr und bekommt direkt was aufn Sack.



Wer hat hier Ling-Long-Ding-Dong Egay Kacke als Standlicht?


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2015)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Servus Mädels
> 
> Hat einer der hier Anwesenden mal etwas mit "gepfeffert" zutun gehabt und/oder gehört der -how-low-can-u-go VW/Audi Szene an und kann mir etwas über den o.g.Tuner etwas sagen?
> Ist er/die wirklich so gut oder ist das alles mehr Schein als Sein?
> ...



Also diese Accuairdinger sollen schon sehr gute Qualität haben.
Soweit ich weis gibt es in Deutschland zwei Händler die mit extremen Tieferlegungen ihr Geld verdienen.

AH Exclusive Parts | Drop the Car*** - gepfeffert.com SportCars[/url]

Was man hört sind die Jungs die mit denen zu tun haben/hatten sehr zufrieden. 
Sind aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2015)

egal.


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mich bei denen gerade mal durch die Galerie geklickt. Wer tut sich denn so etwas freiwillig an? http://www.gepfeffert.com/images/phocagallery/volkswagen/1/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_Zach2 047.png

Das ist doch absolut nicht alltagstauglich.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2015)

Das ja genau so eine blöde Aussage wie: Der MX-5 hat ja gar kein Kofferraum, wie will man damit einkaufen

Ich denke die Jungs wissen worauf sie sich einlassen und meistens werden so oder so Luftfahrwerke verbaut. Da wird das Auto dann im Stand auf die Strasse gelegt und beim fahren wieder hoch gepumpt. Das fährt sich sogar besser als so einige Serienautos


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das ganze funktioniert. Ich ging davon aus, die Autos sind auch während der Fahrt so tief. Und das würde ich für absolut untauglich halten aber das scheint dann ja so nicht zu sein.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (7. Oktober 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bei denen gerade mal durch die Galerie geklickt. Wer tut sich denn so etwas freiwillig an? http://www.gepfeffert.com/images/phocagallery/volkswagen/1/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_Zach2 047.png
> 
> Das ist doch absolut nicht alltagstauglich.



Mach dich nicht dümmer als du bist. Wieviele bzw. welcher Anteil solcher Fahrzeuge wird wohl im Alltag bewegt?
Abgesehen vom Fakt des höhenverstellbaren Fahrwerks.


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehme an, dass die meisten dieser Autos auch im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr bewegt werden. Oder glaubt Du, die Inhaber bauen ihre Autos nur auf um sie dann auf nem Anhänger von Treffen zu Treffen zu karren? Falls dem so ist, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben aber dann erschließt sich mir der Sinn des ganzen noch weniger.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (7. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich werden diese Autos auch für Spassfahrten benutzt. Nochmal: Die aller wenigsten werden solche Autos im ALLTAG benutzen.
Für dich extra noch einmal in groß geschrieben.


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2015)

Mit Alltag meinte ich auch nicht die 40km zur Arbeit und zurück sonder stinknormale Situationen, die Dir auch auf einer "Spaßfahrt" schon nach 3km Fahrt passieren können, wie z. B. "bescheidene" Bahnübergänge, Grundstückseinfahrten, Parkhäuser/Parkplätze, Bordsteine etc.

Von mir aus auch so etwas hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bremsschwelle


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (7. Oktober 2015)

Okay. Ist halt seit Jahren wieder Mode. Das wird auch wieder vergehen. Es sieht schon hässlich aus. Da helfen die Ferrari Felgen plus die tolle Bremsanlage auch nicht mehr, für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, Luftfahrwerke. Die können die Dinger höher stellen als irgendwelche Offroadvarianten von Serienautos. 
Und das man so nicht fahren kann ist klar aber es sieht geil aus. Zum fahren wird das Fahrwerk 10cm hochgepumpt und gut. Und damit kann man dann auch überall lang fahren.

Und über Designfragen kann man sich immer streiten aber wenn man da ne 20" Felge drin hat mit einer 256mm Bremse dann sieht das schon eher lächerlich aus. Und ob ihr es glaub oder nicht, die Autos haben meisten keinen 1.6l Motor drin.
Die Leute leben für ihr hobby und mir ist es teilweise schleierhaft wo die das ganze Geld für sowas herbekommen aber das ienfach schlecht zu reden ist nicht schön. 
Im Autoforum wird auch nicht über die Nerds drüber her gezogen


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, wie das funktioniert, weiß ich. Hast du im übrigen auch schon eine Seite vorher erwähnt. 
Wenn du das geil findest, ist das schön für dich. Es ist nunmal (wieder) eine Modeerscheinung. Steht jedem frei, ob es gefällt.
Was hat das mit schlechtreden zutun, nur weil es mir nicht gefällt, und ich schlicht sage ich finde es hässlich? Darüber herziehen ist was ganz anderes.
Denke doch bitte einmal darüber nach.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2015)

Wie immer macht der Ton die Musik.
Wenn ich sage, Du bist häßlich, fühlst Du dich ja auch persönlich angegriffen.

Also denke doch bitte vorher drüber nach. Ein einfaches "ist nicht meins" hätte es auch getan oder wenn es so schlimm ist einfach nen anderen Fred auswählen sich dort Geistreich mit einbringen.
Manchmal finde ich den Umgangston in einigen Forums echt armsehlig. Dann lieber gar nicht kommentieren.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde, du übertreibst.


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2015)

1821984 schrieb:


> Also denke doch bitte vorher drüber nach. Ein einfaches "ist nicht meins" hätte es auch getan oder wenn es so schlimm ist einfach nen anderen Fred auswählen sich dort Geistreich mit einbringen


Naja, Du sagst "sieht geil aus" und DiabloIIIFan sagt "sieht hässlich aus". So hat jeder seine Meinung dazu. Ist doch alles im Lot. 
Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Ich tendiere auch zu "sieht hässlich aus" und genau so  würden wohl Anhänger dieses Tunings mein "0815-Auto im Werkszustand" hässlich finden und das ist auch völlig ok.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2015)

Finde ich nicht. Vielleicht liegt das auch an dem relativ jungen Leuten hier aber in anderen Forums ist das nicht so. Klar gibts da auch mal einige Sachen aber Grundsätzlich wird woanders vernünftiger mit ein ander Umgegangen.
Aber im Netz ist man Anonym. 

So und jetzt ist gut mit rumheulen. Will kein Moralapostel sein



keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, Du sagst "sieht geil aus" und DiabloIIIFan  sagt "sieht hässlich" aus. So hat jeder seine Meinung dazu. Ist doch  alles im Lot.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit geil meine ich jetzt nicht umbedingt dieses eine Auto sondern im ganzen wenn die Dinger aufn Boden liegen. Die Felgen usw. sind jetzt nicht so meins aber was manche da zusammen schrauben. Man man man.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (7. Oktober 2015)

1821984 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Vielleicht liegt das auch an dem relativ jungen Leuten hier aber in anderen Forums ist das nicht so. Klar gibts da auch mal einige Sachen aber Grundsätzlich wird woanders vernünftiger mit ein ander Umgegangen.
> Aber im Netz ist man Anonym.
> 
> So und jetzt ist gut mit rumheulen. Will kein Moralapostel sein



Ich finde das schon fast frech von dir, was du mir hier unterstellst. Du interpretierst  in "finde ich hässlich" sonst was hinein.
Lass deine Phantasie nicht so zügellos laufen.


----------



## 1821984 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich unterstelle dir gar nichts!!! Ich meine das aufs gesammte Forum. Was manche hier für ein Schrott zusammen schreiben ist grauenhaft. Draußen laufen sie auch nciht rum und pöbbeln alle möglich Leute an.

Wenn ich so ein Auto an der Strasse sehe geh ich da auch nicht hin und sage dem "ey dein Auto ist häßlich". Ich denke das wirst Du auch nicht machen. Aber hier kann man ja zu allem sein Meinung...........
................................................................................................................

egal


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann nur wiederholen, was ich im letzten Beitrag geschrieben habe.
Im übrigen sollte man dir einen Spiegel vorhalten. Ich erinnere mich an die unqualifizierte Antwort von dir zum Thema "Warmfahren" das wir zuletzt hier hatten.

Dann solltest du noch lernen zu unterscheiden zwischen "ich spreche auf der Strasse fremde Leute an und gebe ihnen meine Meinung" und "ich schreibe in einem Internetforum ein Kommentar bzw. meine Meinung zu einem Bild".

Siehst du den Unterschied?

Ich habe jediglich gesagt, dass ich diesen Stil hässlich finde, sowie ihn für eine erneute Modeerscheinung halte.
Das ist nicht gleichbedeutend damit, dass ich verächtlich auf die Szene oder einzelne Personen herabschaue. 
Ich weiß und verstehe auch, dass die Jungs dort mit viel Liebe, Zeit und Geld solche Autos aufbauen. Das kann man würdigen, muss es aber deshalb nicht schön finden.
Störe dich doch nicht so sehr an dem Wort hässlich, dass du so ein Fass aufmachst.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2015)

1821984 schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle dir gar nichts!!! Ich meine das aufs gesammte Forum. Was manche hier für ein Schrott zusammen schreiben ist grauenhaft. Draußen laufen sie auch nciht rum und pöbbeln alle möglich Leute an.
> 
> Wenn ich so ein Auto an der Strasse sehe geh ich da auch nicht hin und sage dem "ey dein Auto ist häßlich". Ich denke das wirst Du auch nicht machen. Aber hier kann man ja zu allem sein Meinung...........
> ................................................................................................................
> ...



Kein guter Vergleich. 

Wenn du hier im Forum etwas postest, musst du damit rechnen feedback zu bekommen. Du gehst eine Kommunikation ein mit anklicken der "Antworten" buttons. 

Auf der Straße gehst du nicht automatisch eine Kommunikation ein, wenn du an einem mit einem "hässlichen" Auto vorbei läufst, allenfalls vom Blick kann man schließen, was der andere von XY hält, dass kommt wohl vor. Würde man es denn tun, also ich würde trotzdem sagen, ich finds hässlich, genau wie ich sagen würde, ich fänd die Karre oberaffentittengeil, beispielhaft gesagt. 

Er hat gesagt er findet es hässlich, ob er jetzt "hässlich" oder "ist nicht meins" antwortet, ist doch sein Ding solange er nicht persönlich jemanden angreift. Alles andere ist überempfindlichkeit.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Oktober 2015)

Mädels,nicht die Köpfe einschlagen 


Momentaner Stand ist angehängt.

Wollte nur wissen,ob jemand mit sowas, oder mit gepfeffert allgemein,Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Vlt.kommt ja jemand auch aus dem Süden und kann mir sagen,dass es alles nur mehr Schein als Sein ist,zwecks eigener Erfahrung.
Das Auto wird sportlich bewegt und soll mir im Stand "auf die Fresse gelegt werden", nicht mehr-nicht weniger 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Der Golf ist ja nur hässlich. Warum macht man sowas, bzw. was findet man daran geil? Naja, über Geschmäcke lässt es sich streiten, oder aber auch nicht.



Klutten schrieb:


> Was Polizei oder überwachende Organisation aus so etwas machen, darüber kannst du bis ans Ende der Zeit diskutieren. Von "es passiert gar nichts" bis "die haben mir die Karre stillgelegt" ist alles drin. Das hängt alleine davon ab, wie gründlich jemand seine Arbeit macht und wie er die Verhältnismäßigkeit einstuft. Die Faktenlage ist klar (Betriebserlaubnis des gesamten Fahrzeugs erloschen), aber für alles Weitere brauchst du wirklich eine ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, zum Thema TÜV kann ich Dir was erzählen. Es war Ende 2014, ich war mit meinem 850er beim TÜV und bin durchgefallen. 

Das war die Mängelliste:
-> Auspuffrohrverkleidung angerostet (ist so Hitzeschutz an den Auspuffrohren, vor dem Kat): sehe ich ein, okay
-> Querlenker oben das Lager gerissen, beidseitig: sehe ich ein, okay
-> Drucksensor der Bremsanlage sabbert: völliger Schwachsinn, ist nicht sicherheitsrelevant, aber okay
-> Licht zu niedrig. AHA.... Der Prüfer hatte das Auto schon seit dem ich es habe (also seit 2006) und es war NIE ein Thema und plötzlich war mein Licht zu niedrig?

Egal, die Mängel habe ich beheben lassen und den TÜV neu. Auf dem Protokol stand: keine erkennbaren Mängel. Am Licht hat keiner was gemacht...

So viel zum Thema TÜV. Es kommt wohl ganz auf die Laune vom Prüfer.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der Golf ist ja nur hässlich. Warum macht man sowas, bzw. was findet man daran geil? Naja, über Geschmäcke lässt es sich streiten, oder aber auch nicht.



Warum fahren Leute einen meiner Meinung nach hässlichen E65? Du findest ihn schön und ich gehe davon aus das die Besitzer ihre extrem tiefen Autos auch schön finden. Meins wäre es aber auch nicht... sehe wenig Sinn drin eine Karre zum stehen tiefer zu haben als zu fahren. Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich... will nicht wissen wieviele mich für meinen Impreza auslachen.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja, es ist natürlich alles Geschmacksache. Ein E65 ist nicht der Schönste, obwohl ein FL schon besser ist, aber ein DesignAward wird er nie bekommen. Das vergisst man aber, wenn man ihn fährt. 

Eben, ich verstehe auch den Sinn dahinter nicht, die Karre auf den Bauch zu legen, wenn sie steht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2015)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Mädels,nicht die Köpfe einschlagen
> 
> Momentaner Stand ist angehängt.
> 
> ...



Gepfeffert Fahrwerke sind qualitativ gut. Würde aber ein (!gutes!) Luftfahrwerk nehmen, das macht bei einer starken Tieferlegung mehr Sinn, vorallem bei einem Alltagsfahrzeug.

Persönlich finde ich richtig tiefe Autos klasse, das Gesamtbild muss aber passen 

Da muss ich immer gleich an "Rusty" denken  RIP Rusty E28 BMW - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Jeder hat halt seine Ansicht von schön.
Ich finde das absolut hässlich, aber halt jeder so wie er es gut findet.
Ich habe es eigentlich immer so gehalten, dass die Reifenoberkante mit dem Kotflügel auf einer Höhe steht.


----------



## Zocker24 (7. Oktober 2015)

Gepfeffert baut ja "nur"  KW Fahrwerke um,qualitativ gut und kompetent. 

Es gibt 2 Fraktionen von Tieffahreren: static, das heißt arsch tief mit Gewinde und so wird halt gefahren - lebenseinstellung quasi, da schiebt man halt das Auto über deutsche Straßen, egal 

Und dann die mit Luftfahrwerk, die die Wahl haben, tief und problemlos fahrbar


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Oktober 2015)

Air ride is 4 pussys  wenn du deine karre tieferlegen willst ist es egal wo du hingehst fahrwerk einbauen kann jeder


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ein Fahrwerk vernünftig einbauen kann halt eben nicht jeder.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Wo soll denn das Problem sein, ein Fahrwerk "vernünftig" einzubauen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wer hat hier Ling-Long-Ding-Dong Egay Kacke als Standlicht?


Keine Ahnung wer das hier aus dem Forum hat, ich sehe es nur oft auf der Arbeit. Jeder 210er von Ali hat Chromleisten, Riffelblechfußmatten, LED Standlicht und die hässlichsten Radkappen, die ATU auf Lager hatte.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Daimler-Lampen kaufen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Preis hatte ich mich aber vertan, hatte den von den normalen klaren Birnen im Kopf.  Die blauen kosten zur Zeit 4,61€/Stück bei uns. Kann bei anderen Händlern auch geringfügig günstiger/teuer sein.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wo soll denn das Problem sein, ein Fahrwerk "vernünftig" einzubauen?


Da kann man verdammt viel falsch machen. Die ganzen Pfuscher verschrauben z.B. meistens die Gummilager verspannt, weil das sonst zu lange dauert.
Drehmomente kennen einige gar nicht und beim vermessen wird einfach mit nem Zollstock eingestellt.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, so einen 210er habe ich noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag das überhaupt nicht, wenn die Reifen so im Radkasten verschwinden, selbst im Stand


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2015)

Musste mal ne Woche lang bei uns vorbeischauen, da siehste bestimmt 5 davon. Fahren aber zu 80% wieder kaputt vom Hof, weil zu teuer. "Kannst du nicht machen bessere Preis? 150€ viel zu teuer!" 




Zeiss schrieb:


> BMW hat da ein Spezialleuchtmittel eingebaut. Eine  Lampe von BMW kostet rund 25€ Es ist keine bucklige 5W Funzel.


Wenn die Speziallampen einbauen, dann hast du wohl pech gehabt.  80% der Autos mit Glühbirnen als Standlicht fährt aber mit 0815 Standardbirnen rum.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Was interessieren mich die 80% der Autos, wenn es auf mein Auto nicht zutrifft?

Und zum Thema " verschrauben z.B. meistens die Gummilager verspannt, weil das sonst zu lange dauert": es sind sehr viele Lager/Lenker, die unter Last festgeschraubt werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2015)

Ja normalerweise muss man das Fahrwerk montieren, alle Schrauben von Gummilagern nur ansetzen. Dann mit dem Auto auf eine Bühne fahren, wo man es fahrfertig anheben kann. Dann im fahrfertigen, unverspannten Zustand mit Drehmoment anziehen. Das macht aber kein Pfuscher, weil es halt Zeit kostet. Da wird alles einfach hochgebockt festgeknallt und das Lager ist nach 40000 wieder kaputt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Was hat unter Last mit verspannt zu tun?
Beim Fahrwerkseinbau kann ne Menge schief gehen.
Gerade wenn es nen Airride ist.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Oktober 2015)

Was hält ihr eig. Davon bei nem normalen Serien-Auto die Software machen zu lassen bzw. Zu chippen?


Bei JP gehts ja richtig ab bei den Kommentaren wo er einen 114i mit Software vorstellt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2015)

Bei nem Turbo kann das ziemlich Spaß machen. Bei nem Sauger macht es ohne zusätzliche Änderungen am Motor meist eher wenig Sinn.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hat unter Last mit verspannt zu tun?
> Beim Fahrwerkseinbau kann ne Menge schief gehen.
> Gerade wenn es nen Airride ist.


Wenn du ein Gummilager im ausgefederten Zustand festziehst, dann wird es beim einfedern viel zu weit in eine Richtung verdreht. Wenn du das Lager aber im fahrfertigen Zustand anziehst, dann wird es sowohl in die eine, als auch in die andere Richtung verdreht je nachdem, ob das Fzg ein/ausfedert. Dafür ist es halt nur ausgelegt.
Beim Luftfahrwerk kann man z.B. die Federbälge verdreht einbauen. Dann reiben die sich ziemlich schnell kaputt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Das weiss ich, warum erklärst du es mir?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2015)

Weil du gefragt hattest?


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

@TheBadFrag: Ach, das meinst Du, ja, leider ist es sehr oft der Fall  Hatte ich zum Glück noch nie, weil ich alles selber mache.

@dsdenni: Kommt drauf an, einpaar PS sind sicherlich drin, aber wieviel tatsächlich, kann Dir nur die Leistungsmessung auf dem Prüfstand sagen, also davor/danach. Zum JP sage ich lieber gar nichts.

@JoM79: Ja WAS kann da schief gehen? Und was soll am Airride so viel anders sein, ausser dass man keine Federn hat sondern Luftbälge und einpaar Luftleitungen und einen Kompressor? So viel anders wie eine Niveauregulierung ist es auch nicht, ist ja dasselbe Prinzip.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was hält ihr eig. Davon bei nem normalen Serien-Auto die Software machen zu lassen bzw. Zu chippen?
> 
> 
> Bei JP gehts ja richtig ab bei den Kommentaren wo er einen 114i mit Software vorstellt.



Solange gut optimiert wird, sehe ich da keine Probleme, auch bei höheren Leistungen nicht, solange der Motor vernünftig warmgefahren wird.

Momentan liest man ja immer diesen Artikel von einem "BMW insider", der vor dem Chiptuning warnt. 
Meistens geteilt von Personen, die eh keine Ahnung von Motoren haben und meinen, "der wird ja wohl recht haben, schließlich arbeitet er in der Entwicklung" ... 

Naja, was soll der Verfasser des Artikels auch sonst tun ? Für gutheißen wird er es sicherlich nicht, damit würde er sich ja selbst Schaden.
Der Artikel sagt also rein gar nix aus, da er das Thema nur von einer Seite betrachtet, deshalb


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage ist halt wie weit man geht und wie lang man das fahren will. Salop gesagt tut es ja nicht weh die Lebenserwartung eines Motors von 400k auf 200k zu senken wenn er eh nur letztere Laufleistung erreichen wird.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Solange gut optimiert wird, sehe ich da keine Probleme, auch bei höheren Leistungen nicht, solange der Motor vernünftig warmgefahren wird.
> 
> Momentan liest man ja immer diesen Artikel von einem "BMW insider", der vor dem Chiptuning warnt.
> Meistens geteilt von Personen, die eh keine Ahnung von Motoren haben und meinen, "der wird ja wohl recht haben, schließlich arbeitet er in der Entwicklung" ...
> ...



Ja gut dann sah ich das also immer richtig^^ 

Hab dich auf Facebook gesehen und da kam die Seite gefühlt 1000x mal


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Oktober 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ja gut dann sah ich das also immer richtig^^
> 
> Hab dich auf Facebook gesehen und da kam die Seite gefühlt 1000x mal



Ja, ich finde das echt ätzend, wenn irgendwelche Personen sich so darstellen, als wüssten sie alles über das Thema. 
Beziehen sich dann aber oft nur auf den Artikel und wissen im Grunde genommen nix 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt wie weit man geht und wie lang man das fahren will. Salop gesagt tut es ja nicht weh die Lebenserwartung eines Motors von 400k auf 200k zu senken wenn er eh nur letztere Laufleistung erreichen wird.



Und ich schätze, dass er fast genauso lange halten wird. Denn bei den heutigen Motoren versagen nur noch selten Teile, die direkt im Kraftfluss hängen (Zylinder, Kolben, Pleul, Kurbelwelle).
Ein Turbolader wird auch lange leben, wenn man ihn immer warm fährt und regelmäßig Öl wechselt (was natürlich auch für den Motor gilt.)
Denn in den meisten Turboladern gibt es während des Laufens quasi kein Verschleiß (hydrodynamische Lagerung).
Ein Motor, der oft kalt belastet/viel Kurzstrecke gefahren wird, wird wahrscheinlich deutlich eher aufgeben als ein optimierter Motor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2015)

Was ein Bullshit. Als ob jeder getunte Motor sofort hochgeht nach ein paar Km. Der A4 von Vaddern hat eine andere AGA ist von 200PS auf 250PS von B&B abgestimmt worden und hat jetzt fast 100000 gelaufen. Das Fahrprofil ist extreme Kurzstrecke(Bäcker und Einkaufen), Autobahn Dauervollgas und Rennstrecke. Was bis jetzt kaputt war: Thermostat für 80€. Er nimmt sich etwa 1 Liter Öl auf 10000 aber das macht jeder 2.0 TFSI auch ohne Tuning.

Solange die Optimierung gut gemacht ist und der Fahrer kein 300 Pfund Gorilla mit Nagel im Kopf, sollte da nix passieren.

Diese Dazwischensteck-Kacke macht den Motor allerdings kaputt, da muss man nicht lange drüber nachdenken.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil du gefragt hattest?


Wo habe ich denn danach gefragt?
Ich habe gefragt, was unter Last angezogen mit verspannt zu tun haben soll.
Danach habe ich die Aussage getätigt, das man beim Fahrwerkseinbau viel verkehrt machen kann.

@Zeiss:
Teile falsch einbauen, Schrauben mit falschem Drehmoment anziehen, Leitungen nicht korrekt verlegen.
Mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich lasse niemanden an meine Autos ran, kennt sich eh keiner damit aus.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich lasse niemanden an meine Autos ran, kennt sich eh keiner damit aus.


Oh dann bist du also der Meisterschrauber
Also auch KFZ Meister mit eigener Werkstatt und Umsatz ohne Ende.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich lasse niemanden an meine Autos ran, kennt sich eh keiner damit aus.



Erklär die Aussage mal 


Denke eher du meinst du lässt keinen ran weil du es lieber selbst machst?


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Nö, ich bin ein Oracle-Fritze und Schrauben ist nur mein Hobby. Und mittlerweile kenne ich meine beiden besser als jeder Werkstattmeister. Und ich schraube sehr gern selbst.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe es eigentlich immer so gehalten, dass die Reifenoberkante mit dem Kotflügel auf einer Höhe steht.



Empfinde ich auch als perfekte Einstellung. 



Zocker24 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Fraktionen von Tieffahreren: static, das heißt arsch tief mit Gewinde und so wird halt gefahren - lebenseinstellung quasi, da schiebt man halt das Auto über deutsche Straßen, egal



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen... mein roter NX war auch knüppel tief und trotzdem habe ich den Wagen nicht geschoben. Der Subaru ist auch recht tief, jedoch von Arsch tief entfernt und wird auch artgerecht bewegt. Wer seine Karre so weit runter schraubt das der Hocker an allen Ecken schleift und bei jeder Bodenwelle aufsetzt ist halt einfach ein Spaßt. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Fahrwerk vernünftig einbauen kann halt eben nicht jeder.



Beim Einbauen kann man bis auf verspannte Lager/Buchsen nicht viel falsch machen. Beim Einstellen und Vermessen hingegen schon. Wenn ich alleine schon die Tolleranz beim Vermessen sehe wird mit schlecht, hauptsache die Werte sind grün. Aber richtig genau einstellen tut kaum einer, dauert viel zu lang. Darum stelle ich meine Fahrwerke nur noch selber ein... 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich lasse niemanden an meine Autos ran, kennt sich eh keiner damit aus.



Nimm es mir nicht übel... aber wenn du es nicht gelernt hast, kennt sich jeder halbwegs gute Mechaniker/Mechatroniker besser aus. Und ein Werkstattmeister erst recht... wir haben nicht ohne Grund den Beruf über 3 1/2 Jahre gelernt und einige andere noch eine Meisterschule besucht, damit ein Hobbyschrauber mehr Ahnung hat. Du kennst eventuell die Probleme vom 8er und vom 7ner eher, aber das Umsetzen und Beseitigen der Fehler bekommen "wir" genau so gut hin und das vermutlich schneller.  Ich möchte damit keinesfalls deine Fähigkeiten in Frage stellen, aber ich denke du unterschätzt die Mechatroniker doch ein wenig. 

Gibt natürlich auch Mechaniker/Mechatroniker die sich morgends ohne Hilfe nicht die Schuhe binden können, solche Leute sind aber in der Regel die Ausnahme und Arbeiten dann auch selten bei Vertragswerkstätten sondern eher bei irgendwelchen Discount-Ketten.

BTW: 

Seit gestern haben wir wieder einen Winterdrift Wagen. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr einen Mazda MX5 NB hatten, welchen ich beim Driften am Feldberg mehr oder weniger kaputt gemacht habe... ist es dieses Jahr ein BMW E36 318is geworden. Ansich ist die Karre echt nicht schlecht, fährt sich sehr gut. Lediglich das rot ist mehr ein schweinchen rosa... meiner Meinung nach driftet er sich besser als der MX5. Freue mich schon auf die Wintersaison. Wenn ich schon nicht mit Allrad durch den Schnee pflügen kann/will, dann wenigstens Quer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich lasse niemanden an meine Autos ran, kennt sich eh keiner damit aus.


Dann dürfte es ja kein Thema für dich sein mal eine Breitbandlambdasonde zu erklären oder Flügelzellen-Nockenwellenversteller. Auch gut wär eine Erklärung wie deine Raddrehzahlsensoren funktionieren, weil es ja Hallgeber mit nur 2 Kabeln sind.  Typisches Pleullagerspiel? Und warum wird die Küb bei niedriger Teillast nicht geschlossen? Alles Fragen, die mein aktueller Azubi problemlos beantworten kann. 

...nachschlagen gilt nicht...

...noch ne ganz einfache... Wo muss das Ventil beim Aufziehen stehen, wenn Reifendrucksensoren verbaut sind?


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel... aber wenn du es nicht gelernt hast, kennt sich jeder halbwegs gute Mechaniker/Mechatroniker besser aus. Und ein Werkstattmeister erst recht... wir haben nicht ohne Grund den Beruf über 3 1/2 Jahre gelernt und einige andere noch eine Meisterschule besucht, damit ein Hobbyschrauber mehr Ahnung hat. Du kennst eventuell die Probleme vom 8er und vom 7ner eher, aber das Umsetzen und Beseitigen der Fehler bekommen "wir" genau so gut hin und das vermutlich schneller.



Theoretisch sollte es so sein, stimme ich Dir absolut zu. Meine Erfahrung mit dem 8er und seit kurzem mit dem 7er waren bis jetzt genau die Gegenteilige. Und dass ein Hobbyschrauber von seinem Fahrzeug ggf. mehr Ahnung hat als ein Meister ist ziemlich oft der Fall, er kennt ja genau DIESES Fahrzeug. Bei so Exoten wie dem 8er ist es Fakt. Er ist zwar ähnlich dem 7er, aber eben nur ähnlich. Ich will keinem Unfähigkeit unterstellen oder sowas.

Beim 8er hatte ich am Anfang das Problem, dass er im Stand, wenn er kalt war, wie ein Sack voll Nüsse gelaufen ist, sobald er heiß war, alles top. In meiner Naivität bin ich zu BMW und habe denen das Problem geschildert. Die Antwort war: "Sind beide DME defekt und müssen getauscht werden". Ich habe dann gesagt, danke für's Gespräch und habe jemanden gefragt, der den Motor wirklich kennt. Und was war? Die Dichtungen der Ansaugbrücken sind porös und die Maschine zieht Falschluft. Dichtungen getauscht (ein sch**ss Geschäft) und alles top.

Zum Thema schneller: Ich habe beim 8er letztes Jahr (oder war das vorletztes?) den Heizungskühler getauscht. Ich habe dafür 10 Stunden gebraucht, BMW braucht dafür genau dasselbe.

Mein 7er hat seit kurz nach dem Kauf eine Macke. Wenn er länger steht, braucht er ewig zum Starten, so 8-10 Sekunden. Wenn er einmal läuft, dann ist alles top, auch wenn er nur kurz ausgemacht wird. Bin dann zu BMW und sie gefragt, woran es liegt. Antwort: die Hochdruckpumpen sind defekt. (Anm.: eine Pumpe kostet lächlerliche 2000€, zwei sind verbaut...) Ich habe mich dann verabschiedet und ihm gesagt, dass er kein Plan hat. Zu Hause die Unterlagen zum Motor rausgekramt. Und siehe da, zwischen der Kraftstoffpumpe und den beiden Hochdruckpumpen befinden sich zwei Kraftstofffilter, einer davon hat einen Druckregler drin und ein Rückschlagventil, das das Zurücklaufen vom Sprit in den Tank verhindern soll, wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft. Das lässt sich sehr leicht testen, Zündung an, ca 10-15 Sekunden warten, Zündung wieder aus, dann wieder an und starten. Wenn er direkt startet, ist das Ventil defekt. Und genau das ist meinem Fahrzeug das Problem... Ich meine, 4000€ und das Problem besteht weiterhin gegen lächerliche 200€ und das Problem ist gefixt.

Ich rede NICHT von irgendwelchen Discount-Ketten wie PitStop oder sowas, ich rede von BMW Niederlassungen! Sorry, aber Teile tauschen kann ich auch selber.

Ich will nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber ich habe so meine Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen. Benny, ich glaube Dir, dass Du da anders bist und dass es auch andere Mechaniker gibt, ich habe diese noch nicht gefunden und mittlerweile habe ich auch keine Ambitionen sie zu finden.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem Rückschlagventil hätte dir aber jede halbwegsfähige freie Werkstatt sagen können, wenn sie sich etwas bemüht hätten. So ein Verhalten wie das von "deiner" Niederlassung ist nicht in Ordnung und auch nicht die Regel. Bevor wir uns zu einem Defekt äussern, schauen wir uns das Fahrzeug an und tauschen auch nur das was kaputt ist. Natürlich hab ich auch schonmal was getauscht was gar nicht defekt war, nun ja dann baut man das alte wieder ein und fertig. Dem Kunden wird dann weder die AW´s noch das Material in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Sie wollten sich aber nicht bemühen. Und es ist kein Einzelfall, es gibt noch weitere 760er Fahrer, die sehr viel mehr Geld hingelegt haben und das Problem weiterhin besteht. Es gab einen, der hat 8000€  oder 9000€ in irgendwelche Reparaturen reingesteckt und das Auto am Ende verkauft. Der Fehler war, dass die Kiste einfach so ohne Grund ausging.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich frage mich gerade, warum du überhaupt in die Werkstatt fährst und ein Buch zum nachschlagen brauchst.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Mein "Buch" zum Nachschlagen ist/sind:
-> TIS
-> Rheingold


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sie wollten sich aber nicht bemühen. Und es ist kein Einzelfall, es gibt noch weitere 760er Fahrer, die sehr viel mehr Geld hingelegt haben und das Problem weiterhin besteht. Es gab einen, der hat 8000€  oder 9000€ in irgendwelche Reparaturen reingesteckt und das Auto am Ende verkauft. Der Fehler war, dass die Kiste einfach so ohne Grund ausging.



Wie gesagt das sind in meinen Augen Ausnahmen, dass liegt einfach daran das Leute viel eher in irgendwelchen Foren schreiben wenn sie was negatives erlebt haben. Bei positiven Ereignissen wird selten berichtet, weil das ist doch völlig normal und nicht erwähnenswert. Ich seh das bei uns... wir haben oft Kunden die auf ihr Fahrzeug warten. Wenn ich mal 20 Min länger brauche weil irgendwas nicht klappt wird sofort gemeckert. Wenn ich aber eine halbe Stunde früher das Fahrzeug dem Kunden übergebe bzw unser Serviceberater wird das einfach als selbstverständlich angesehen.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2015)

Naja, eine andere Niederlassung hat es doch tatsächlich hingekriegt das Kombiinstrument und Karosseriemodul gleichzeitig zu tauschen. Ergebnis: Kiste tot und lässt sich nicht starten. Und sie kamen auch nicht weiter. Ein befreundeter Forumskollege hat die Kiste dann wieder zum Leben erweckt. Die BMW-Mechaniker haben dann nur blöd geschaut.

In den Foren, wo ich unterwegs bin (7er und 8er), wird nicht wegen jedem Pups gemeckert, das hat dann schon Hand und Fuß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2015)

Wie kann eine Niederlassung einen Befund festlegen ohne das Auto gesehen zu haben?  Das Diagnosewerkzeug will ich auch!


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> ...
> So ein Verhalten wie das von "deiner" Niederlassung ist nicht in Ordnung und auch nicht die Regel. Bevor wir uns zu einem Defekt äussern, schauen wir uns das Fahrzeug an und tauschen auch nur das was kaputt ist. Natürlich hab ich auch schonmal was getauscht was gar nicht defekt war, nun ja dann baut man das alte wieder ein und fertig. Dem Kunden wird dann weder die AW´s noch das Material in Rechnung gestellt.



Wow. Wo gibt es deine Werkstatt? Da will ich auch hin 
Ich hatte bis jetzt (fast) kein Auto, wo ich nicht eine inkompetente Vertragswerkstatt mit dabei hatte:

Bei meinem Alfa damals wollten die vom  doch tatsächlich die komplette Automatik (*ca. 4000 EUR OHNE Arbeit*) tauschen, weil sich die Gänge nicht mehr einlegen ließen, da das Selespeed-Öl immer zurück in den Auffangbehälter gedrückt wurde. Im Endeffekt waren es 2 Sensoren und der Druckbehalter. Hab ich damals selbst rausgefunden, nach dem ich mich im Internet in die Materie eingelesen, auf Foren schlau gemacht und dann mit einer Spezialsoftware mal das Automatik-Steuergerät ausgelesen und ein paar Tests durchgeführt hatte. Effektive Kosten (nur Material + OBD-Dingens + Software): *205 EUR*. 
Arbeitszeit wäre wohl aufs Gleiche rausgekommen wie beim Automatik-Tausch, das Testen war etwas zeitraubend. Aber jemand der wirklich Plan von der Materie gehabt hätte, wäre dabei wohl auch schneller gewesen.

Beim Ford Mondeo ging der Heizungsregler nur noch auf einer (und zwar der höchsten ) Stufe. Der  meinte dazu: "Da müssen wir den Drehregler tauschen, den gibts aber nur komplett mit dem Klimabedienteil". Materialkosten: damals 80 EUR. Auftrag gegeben, 1 Tag Leihauto fahren (Ford Ka ... hell yeah...), Teil wurde am nächsten Tag getauscht, Anruf vom Meister "Na das war es nicht, da müssen wir noch mal ein Teil austauschen. Das haben wir aber lagernd.". *Materialkosten unterm Strich: 110 EUR*. Arbeitszeit erwähn ich jetzt mal lieber nicht... da müsste ich mich wieder ärgern.
Auto abgeholt, zuhause mal recherchiert. Von den 2 getauschten Teilen wäre überhaupt nur eines nötig gewesen, und zwar der Widerstand hinter dem Handschuhfach. In den seltensten Fällen war mal der Drehregler schuld. Mit jedem Billigheimer Multimeter aus dem Aldi hätte man das aber feststellen können.
*Eigentlich notwendige Materialkosten also: 25 EUR*.

Ich hätte noch einige andere Stories auf Lager. Immer wieder mal kommt man sich dabei einfach nur verarscht und abgezogen vor. Die umsonst getauschten Teile habe ich bei den meisten Fällen selbst bezahlen dürfen. Bei der Arbeitszeit selbst gab es dafür öfters mal Kulanz (immerhin).

Mein Fazit jedenfalls:
Ich bringe den herstellerspezifischen Fachwerkstätten nur noch Mißtrauen entgegen und lasse mir nur noch Kostenvoranschläge stellen. Dann wird erstmal selbst recherchiert und der KVA hinterfragt. Erst dann das OK gegeben. Und sei das auszutauschende Bauteil auch noch so klein und günstig...


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme bei meiner Werkstatt, habe das Auto aber auch erst 2 Jahre.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (8. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ... mal eine Breitbandlambdasonde zu erklären oder Flügelzellen-Nockenwellenversteller. Auch gut wär eine Erklärung wie deine Raddrehzahlsensoren funktionieren, weil es ja Hallgeber mit nur 2 Kabeln sind.  Typisches Pleullagerspiel? Und warum wird die Küb bei niedriger Teillast nicht geschlossen? Alles Fragen, die mein aktueller Azubi problemlos beantworten kann.
> 
> ...nachschlagen gilt nicht...
> 
> ...noch ne ganz einfache... Wo muss das Ventil beim Aufziehen stehen, wenn Reifendrucksensoren verbaut sind?



Wir nehmen einen Wassereimer der nicht durchsichtig ist, mit Deckel drauf. Oben im Wassereimer ist ein Loch. Das Loch ist aber sehr klein.
Wenn man nun durch das Loch in den Wassereimer schaut, sieht man das Wasser im Eimer.
Wie hoch der Wasserstand ist, kann man nur sehr schlecht schätzen. Das Loch ist wie gesagt sehr klein, sodass man gar nicht oder kaum schräg in den Wassereimer einsehen kann.
Man erkennt eher schlecht als recht, ob wenig Wasser im Eimer ist (Motor läuft mager), oder ob der Eimer schon relativ gut gefüllt ist (Motor läuft fett).
Oder ob der Wasserstand genau mittig im Eimer ist (Lambda 1). Man kann also wie gesagt nur schätzen.
Richtig schön messen kann man also nicht.
Das ist, was eine Schmalbandsonde kann. Alles weg von Lambda 1, eher schätzen. Umso weiter weg man von Lambda 1 kommt, umso ungenauer wird die normale Sonde. 
Deshalb kann man mit ihr keine genauen Werte weg von Lambda 1 einstellen, wie z.B. 0,83 bei Volllast.
Die Breitbandlambdasonde kann auch nur durch das kleine Loch schauen. Aber sie kann Wasser reinlassen oder ablassen. Das macht der Lambdacontroller.
Denn ohne Lambdacontroller bringt die Sonde nichts.
Ist der Eimer mehr als um die Hälfte voll, lässt man Wasser bis auf jenen Stand ab. Das abgelassene Wasser kann man zum halben Füllstand dazu rechnen, und weiß nun, wieviel Wasser im Eimer war. Erhält einen genauen Wert. (Wie Fett lief der Motor).
Umgekehrt wenn zuwenig Wasser (weniger als die Hälfte) vorhanden war. Auffüllen, dabei messen wieviel man hinzu gibt. Wieder ausrechnen.
(Wieviel lief der Motor zu mager).
Grob gesagt funktioniert so eine Breitbandlambdasonde, besser gesagt bildlich dargestellt.


----------



## Zoon (8. Oktober 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was hält ihr eig. Davon bei nem normalen Serien-Auto die Software machen zu lassen bzw. Zu chippen?



Tja wie .. forumpassend .. beim Overclocking, mit Glück passiert  ausser der Mehrleistung gar nichts oder du grillst die CPU gleich beim  Einschalten  

Habe  meinen bei EDS machen lassen und wenn du es vor hast such dir wirklich  nen Tuner der sich mit den Fahrzeug deiner Marke auskennt. Finger weg  von den 99€ Boxen bei Ebay oder Amazon es sei denn du willst freiwillig  ein "Blow Engine" Video bei Youtube verewigen ...


----------



## Zeiss (8. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie kann eine Niederlassung einen Befund festlegen ohne das Auto gesehen zu haben?  Das Diagnosewerkzeug will ich auch!



Na den Fehlerspeicher haben sie schon ausgelesen, so ist es nicht. Nur im FS war kein Fehler diesbezüglich vermerkt. Nur die Alterung der Monitorsonden links und rechts und fertig, mehr war nicht drin. Keine Meldung über zu niedrigen Druck in den Rails (was auf den Defekt der HDP hindeuten würde).

Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, von den 760er wurden gerade mal 6000 Exemplare gebaut, die meisten davon gingen in die USA. Aktuell sind zwischen 150 und 160 langen und ca 200 kurzen 760er in Deutschland zugelassen. Woher können sie sie auch kennen. Aber auch hier, mit dem logischen Denken kommt man sehr weit. Ich meine, wenn der Motor absolut ruhig und seidenweich läuft, die Leistung voll da ist, dann kann man die HDP wohl ausschliessen.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Oktober 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Tja wie .. forumpassend .. beim Overclocking, mit Glück passiert  ausser der Mehrleistung gar nichts oder du grillst die CPU gleich beim  Einschalten
> 
> Habe  meinen bei EDS machen lassen und wenn du es vor hast such dir wirklich  nen Tuner der sich mit den Fahrzeug deiner Marke auskennt. Finger weg  von den 99€ Boxen bei Ebay oder Amazon es sei denn du willst freiwillig  ein "Blow Engine" Video bei Youtube verewigen ...


Das beste sind die boxen die dem Motor dann mehr Ladedruck/raildruck vorgaukeln  


Wenn dann sollte das richtig abgestimmt werden da ja auch jeder Motor anders ist


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wow. Wo gibt es deine Werkstatt? Da will ich auch hin



Ich gehe nicht davon aus das du einen Nissan fährst oder? Dann bringt dir unsere Werkstatt nichts, wir sind eine Nissan Vertragswerkstatt.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Nur für dich würde ich mir sogar einen Nissan zulegen 
Wäre mal was neues, Japaner hatte ich bis Dato noch gar keine...

Aber allein aufgrund der Entfernung wird das mit einem Werkstattbesuch bei dir schon ein schwieriges Unterfangen 

P.S.: Hatte wohl die Ironie-Tags im ursprünglichen Post vergessen *g*


----------



## Zeiss (8. Oktober 2015)

Musst Dir halt was Langstreckentaugliches kaufen


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Musst Dir halt was Langstreckentaugliches kaufen





Der Golf muss sowieso bald weg. Dann überleg ich mir das mal


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es doch von Nissan aktuell nur etwas geben würde, was es sich zu kaufen lohnen würde... bis auf GTR, 370Z und mit Abstrichen der QQ. Da wir auch noch Ford Händler bin, hoffe ich das wir mal einen Locus RS bekommen. Den aktuellen Mustang haben wir, aber dem kann ich nix abgewinnen.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Die neuen Mustangs find ich, ehrlich gesagt, alle schrecklich. Na ich hoffe mal der neue Focus ist nicht für den Locus  Schick isser schon mal, aber mir haben auch die alten Modelle schon gefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Oktober 2015)

Den letzten Focus fad ich irgendwie schöner.

Mustang, naja, meine Freundin meinte mal "eine Kiste für Männer in der midlife crisis". 

Da gibt es nur eins, der alte Mustang Fastback. Mich würde aber ein Käfer Cabrio mit einem schönen Typ 4 reizen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich fand optisch den alten Focus auch besser, aber jetzt mit Allrad könnte der neue halt nochmal deutlich besser zu fahren sein. Ideal wäre der neue Focus mit der Optik vom alten... dann würde ich direkt morgen mir die Karre bei uns bestellen.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Apropos Nissan... da kommt noch was lustiges auf dich zu, falls das Teil wirklich so gebaut wird: Nissan's concept car is covered in displays for the selfie generation


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich fand optisch den alten Focus auch besser, aber jetzt mit Allrad könnte der neue halt nochmal deutlich besser zu fahren sein. Ideal wäre der neue Focus mit der Optik vom alten... dann würde ich direkt morgen mir die Karre bei uns bestellen.


Überlegt euch das...

Kauft alle das Schlumpfmobil,dann hab ich nächstes bzw.übernachstes Jahr am großen RS-Treffen etwas zu lachen 

Für mich und viele andere aus dem RS-Forum bleibt der RS ein Hot hatch,ergo.etwas sportliches mit 3 Türen und Coupeform...dieser Möchtegernfamilien-RS taugt bis auf die neue Allradtechnik kein Stück...
Komisch,dass der Cossy und der RS MK1,MK2 alle nur 3 Türen hatten...
Aber was solls,gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2015)

Ürrrrggggsssss..... gibt's zu der Farbe auch einen RAL-Code? Oder eher einen RALler-Code?


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Oktober 2015)

jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Überlegt euch das...
> 
> Kauft alle das Schlumpfmobil,dann hab ich nächstes bzw.übernachstes Jahr am großen RS-Treffen etwas zu lachen
> 
> ...


Du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft nen normalen RS mit nem RSX vergleichen, oder?? 

Und zu deiner Info: Den aktuellen Focus RS gibt's nicht nur als Viertürer, sondern sogar als Kombi (Turnier).


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. Oktober 2015)

Da täuschst du dich, du meinst wohl den ST und nicht den RS, denn den ST gibt es als Turnier, den RS nicht.


----------



## jUleZ_82 (8. Oktober 2015)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft nen normalen RS mit nem RSX vergleichen, oder??
> 
> Und zu deiner Info: Den aktuellen Focus RS gibt's nicht nur als Viertürer, sondern sogar als Kombi (Turnier).


Bitte xxx halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat 
Rede vom Cossy,MK1 RS und MK2 RS,im Vergleich zu denen ist der neue MK3 RS nen Möchtegernfamilienschlumpf-Mobil mit 2 Türen zuviel ,u know what i mean?
Wenn nicht, melde dich im RS Forum an und lies dich erstmal rein :*


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Wir nehmen einen Wassereimer der nicht durchsichtig ist, ...


Naja so in etwa...

Eine Lamdbasonde kann aber nie messen wie fett/mager das Gemisch ist. Sie misst nur den Sauerstoffgehalt im Abgas. Daraus kann man dann errechnen, wie bei vollkommen intaktem Motor das Gemisch ist. Wichtig ist halt das der Motor/AGA vollkommen intakt ist, ansonsten ist die Lambdaregelung unbrauchbar.




Zeiss schrieb:


> Na den Fehlerspeicher haben sie schon ausgelesen,  so ist es nicht. Nur im FS war kein Fehler diesbezüglich vermerkt. Nur  die Alterung der Monitorsonden links und rechts und fertig, mehr war  nicht drin. Keine Meldung über zu niedrigen Druck in den Rails (was auf  den Defekt der HDP hindeuten würde).
> 
> Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, von den 760er wurden gerade mal 6000  Exemplare gebaut, die meisten davon gingen in die USA. Aktuell sind  zwischen 150 und 160 langen und ca 200 kurzen 760er in Deutschland  zugelassen. Woher können sie sie auch kennen. Aber auch hier, mit dem  logischen Denken kommt man sehr weit. Ich meine, wenn der Motor absolut  ruhig und seidenweich läuft, die Leistung voll da ist, dann kann man die  HDP wohl ausschliessen.


Es kommt auch immer drauf an, wie man zur Werkstatt hinkommt. Wenn man gleich anfängt mit "darf nichts kosten", "auf jeden Fall nur Befund festlegen" oder "nichts zerlegen ich brauch das Auto", dann hat die Werkstatt natürlich keinen großen Anreiz dir eine Top Befundung anzubieten. Zumal eine gute Befundung oft ohne zerlegen nicht möglich ist.

Die bieten dir dann einfach was an, was den Fehler höchstwarscheinlich beseitigen wird. Kundendienstberater merken das sofort, wenn jemand eh nicht reparieren lassen möchte. Warum dann also noch Geld in Arbeitszeit pumpen, die eh nicht bezahlt wird?


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (8. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja so in etwa...
> 
> Eine Lamdbasonde kann aber nie messen wie fett/mager das Gemisch ist. Sie misst nur den Sauerstoffgehalt im Abgas. Daraus kann man dann errechnen, wie bei vollkommen intaktem Motor das Gemisch ist. Wichtig ist halt das der Motor/AGA vollkommen intakt ist, ansonsten ist die Lambdaregelung unbrauchbar.



Und so war es mit dem Wassergehalt plus die Berechnung im Eimer gemeint...


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Oktober 2015)

Hmmm...
Dann hatte der Konfigurator auf der Ford Hompage neulich nen Fehler drin.
Wir sind immo am überlegen noch nen Focus oder Mondeo Turnier zu kaufen.
Unser jetziger 2010er Focus hat nur den 1,6l mit 100 PS. 
Der hat als Zugfahrzeug für nen Wohnwagen für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu wenig Dampf.

Manno... Ich hatte mich schon so gefreut... Focus RS Turnier wäre supi gewesen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2015)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft nen normalen RS mit nem RSX vergleichen, oder??
> 
> Und zu deiner Info: Den aktuellen Focus RS gibt's nicht nur als Viertürer, sondern sogar als Kombi (Turnier).


Was ist denn ein Focus RSX?


----------



## Zeiss (8. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es kommt auch immer drauf an, wie man zur Werkstatt hinkommt. Wenn man gleich anfängt mit "darf nichts kosten", "auf jeden Fall nur Befund festlegen" oder "nichts zerlegen ich brauch das Auto", dann hat die Werkstatt natürlich keinen großen Anreiz dir eine Top Befundung anzubieten. Zumal eine gute Befundung oft ohne zerlegen nicht möglich ist.



Zerlegen wäre absolut in Ordnung und sie hätten die Kiste auch da behalten können, kein Ding. Wollten sie aber nicht.

Zum Thema Befundung: ich habe denen genauestens erklärt, was das Problem ist. Jetzt würden sie die HDP tauschen, es bringt nichts und ich mein Konto ist 4k€ + Arbeitszeit leerer. Sorry, aber ich sehe es nicht ein die Ausbildung vom Meister an meinem Motor zu bezahlen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die bieten dir dann einfach was an, was den Fehler höchstwarscheinlich beseitigen wird. Kundendienstberater merken das sofort, wenn jemand eh nicht reparieren lassen möchte. Warum dann also noch Geld in Arbeitszeit pumpen, die eh nicht bezahlt wird?



Dem ist es eben nicht so. Bei dem Motor werden auf Verdacht HDP, Zündkerzen und Zündspulen getauscht, aber es bringt rein gar nichts.

Wenn es Dich interessiert und es keine Polemik Deinerseits ist, kann ich Dir das hier empfehlen: Drehzahlschwankungen V12 N73 beim Gasgeben Sind nur sechs Seiten, kann man also einfach überfliegen. BMW-Werkstätte haben von diesem Motor einfach NULL Ahnung und das beweisen sie immer wieder. Es find schon mit dem M73 an, da waren sie auch einfach nur überfordert. Es hat nichts mit dem "wie man zur Werkstatt hinkommt" zu tun.


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Focus RSX?


Focus RS500 

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir fährt einen.
Er redet immer von "seinem" RSX.
Ist so bei mir hängengeblieben.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Oktober 2015)

Nimm doch für deinen Wohnwagen einen ST...den gibts sogar als diesel.
Wenn der RS ähnlich gefedert ist wie der Vorgänger, wäre der eh nichts für meinen Rücken.
Gegen 4 Türen hätte ich nix, ist praktischer beim ein und aussteigen beim Einkaufen, weil die Türen beim 4 Türer kürzer sind. Mit meinem alten 2 Türer war das immer der Hass, wenn da einer dicht dran stand.


----------



## Crush182 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe bisher gelegentlich mitgelesen und klinke mich jetzt einfach mal mit 1-2 Fragen ein 

Es geht um einen E90 VFL -Bj: 2006 (Anm.: Habe das Auto nicht nicht so lange).
1.) Xenon: Ist es normal, dass die Lichtausbeute so "bescheiden" ist?
-Bei Trockenheit ist es vollkommen ok. -Wenn es aber regnet muss ich definitiv sagen: Ich habe mehr erwartet.
-Der Lichtkegel endet dabei ~50m vor dem Fahrzeug (Ganz rechts natürlich nicht -aufgrund des allg. Leuchtkegels).
Die Nebelscheinwerfer habe ich testweise auch mal angemacht: Und die haben kaum was bewirkt, weil der Bereich so knapp vor
dem Fahrzeug schon sehr hell ausgeleuchtet wird. (Die automatische Einstellung vom Xenon funktioniert).

Vorher hatte ich einen Peugeot 206 (normale H7 Scheinwerfer).
Und da ging das Licht iwie weiter und war nicht wirklich schlechter.
(Selbstverständlich war alles richtig eingestellt).

2.) Automatik: Wenn er kalt ist, dann kommt es ab und an vor, dass die Automatik recht "brutal" schaltet (quasi ein kleiner "schub" nach vorne).
Und auch hier: Ist das "normal" ? 

Das Auto hat jetzt 61tkm gelaufen -und ich habe bereits gelesen, das bei einem Automatikgetriebe kein Ölwechsel gemacht werden muss.
Wäre das nicht eig. mal sinnvoll? -Und könnte das evlt. das "Problem" beheben?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn ich vom civic in ein normales auto steig ist das immer krass, da man das fahrwerk halt schon so gewohnt ist. schaukelt alles rum und man merkt nix von der straße.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Oktober 2015)

@Crush182:

Zu 1: Lass die Einstellung checken. Aber allgemein ist das Licht vom E90 nicht das Beste, trotz Xenon
Zu 2: Prüfe mal oder lass prüfen, ob im Getriebe genug Öl drin ist. Diese "Lebenslange Ölfüllung" im Automatik ist für'n Ar***. Du hast ein ZFGetriebe (vermutlich das 6HP19 oder sowas) drin und ZF sagt, zwischen 80 und 100 tkm sollte man Öl wechseln lassen und das würde ich auch befolgen. Im Normalfall schaltet das Getriebe sehr weich und man merkt nichts davon, selbt im kalten Zustand. Nur wenn man von N auf D geht, ist ein leichter Ruck zu spüren, das war's.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn ich manchmal in ein auto mit xenon steige denke ich das licht ist aus. Ich finde beim gelben licht mag man den lichtkegel vielleicht besser sehen, aber ausgeleuchtet ist die straße trotzdem.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Oktober 2015)

Die originalen Xenon-Brenner haben irgendwas um die 4300K, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe. Also nicht wirklich weiß, schon mit leichtem Geldstich.


----------



## keinnick (8. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also wenn ich manchmal in ein auto mit xenon steige denke ich das licht ist aus.



Geht mir auch jeden Morgen so. Ich wünsche mir H7 zurück!


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also wenn ich vom civic in ein normales auto steig ist das immer krass, da man das fahrwerk halt schon so gewohnt ist. schaukelt alles rum und man merkt nix von der straße.


Wenn es nach ein paar Wochen Kleinstwagen im Urlaub wieder auf meinen C70 oder auch den A6 meines Vaters geht empfinde ich das genau umgekehrt: Endlich geht nicht mehr jede Unebenheit direkt ins Kreuz und reißt am Lenkrad.

Na Toll, mein Auto ist noch ca. 4K wert, aber neuer mit mindestens selber Ausstattung und auch nur halber Laufleistung kostet eher 20k aufwärts. So macht Upgraden doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher gelegentlich mitgelesen und klinke mich jetzt einfach mal mit 1-2 Fragen ein
> 
> Es geht um einen E90 VFL -Bj: 2006 (Anm.: Habe das Auto nicht nicht so lange).
> 1.) Xenon: Ist es normal, dass die Lichtausbeute so "bescheiden" ist?
> ...


Scheinwerfer sind auf jeden Fall falsch eingestellt. Über 100 Meter sollten die mindestens machen.

Das Getriebe muss mal adaptiert werden. ATF Ölwechsel bei 60000 ist ein normaler Intervall.


----------



## Riverna (8. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Apropos Nissan... da kommt noch was lustiges auf dich zu, falls das Teil wirklich so gebaut wird: Nissan's concept car is covered in displays for the selfie generation



Ach das wird noch ewig dauern bis so ein Hocker mal bei uns landen wird ... hoff ich zu mindestens. 



jUleZ_82 schrieb:


> Überlegt euch das...
> 
> Kauft alle das Schlumpfmobil,dann hab ich nächstes bzw.übernachstes Jahr am großen RS-Treffen etwas zu lachen
> 
> ...



Ließ nochmal meinen Posting durch und dann überleg mal ob dein Posting überhaupt zu meinem passt  Ich schrieb nämlich genau das, was du bemängelst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher gelegentlich mitgelesen und klinke mich jetzt einfach mal mit 1-2 Fragen ein
> 
> Es geht um einen E90 VFL -Bj: 2006 (Anm.: Habe das Auto nicht nicht so lange).
> 1.) Xenon: Ist es normal, dass die Lichtausbeute so "bescheiden" ist?
> ...



Ich selber hatte in dieser Reihenfolge folgende Beleuchtung: H4 -> H1 -> H7 - > Xeon und möchte nicht wirklich tauschen. Generell mag es auch dem Alter geschuldet sein mit all den möglichen Tricks. Derzeitig eben Bi Xenon + AFL+


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2015)

Wobei es bei Xenon auch riesen Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also wenn ich manchmal in ein auto mit xenon steige denke ich das licht ist aus. Ich finde beim gelben licht mag man den lichtkegel vielleicht besser sehen, aber ausgeleuchtet ist die straße trotzdem.



Was sind das den für Auto  ?


----------



## Flybarless (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

Habe auch nur H7 in meinem e46 Compact.
Fahre viele Firmenwagen, meist Xenon, und nur wenige machen wirklich soviel mehr
Licht wie der Aufpreis verspricht. Dagegen sehe ich einige Bekannte die schon früh Ärger
hatten mit ihren Xenon Brennern die Deswegen viel Geld lassen mussten zur Reparatur.
Von daher bin ich eigentlich froh noch kein Xenon zu haben.

Gruss André


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2015)

Normalerweise ist Xenonlicht sehr wartungsarm.
Vom Licht her mMn auch deutlich angenehmer , da das Licht besser verteilt ist und deutlich weiter leuchtet (bei meinem E92 ca.150m) und vorallem mit Kurvenlicht einfach klasse.
Mein 1er hatte ein ziemlich gutes Halogenlicht, aufgrund der Bauart fehlte es aber an Reichweite (etwa 70m).
Außerdem sieht Xenon einfach deutlich moderner und hochwertiger aus.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2015)

Insgesamt hat der Wechsel von Streuscheibe auf Klarglas-Freiform der Lichtausbeute der H7 Konstruktionen nicht geholfen. Da wird gerne Design der Effektivität vorgezogen.


----------



## Lee (9. Oktober 2015)

Xenon Licht der C-Klasse von Vati: Nachtsichtgerät! Absolut perfekt.
Osram Nightbreaker Extreme in meinem Hyundai? Grausam.... Reichweite maximal 50m. Ich meine sogar, dass meine alten Standardfunzeln weiter geleuchtet haben, wenn auch nicht so hell. Ich werd die heute mal als Test wieder einbauen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Insgesamt hat der Wechsel von Streuscheibe auf Klarglas-Freiform der Lichtausbeute der H7 Konstruktionen nicht geholfen. Da wird gerne Design der Effektivität vorgezogen.



Kommt drauf an. Die Reflektor-Klarglasscheinwerfer sind von der Lichtausbeute her besser als Streuscheiben-Scheinwerfer, die Klarglas mit Linse sind schlechter, bzw deutlich schlechter.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Oktober 2015)

Der Passat mit Streuscheibe hatte vielleicht 40-50m Leuchtweite und davon waren auch nur 30m gut hell. 
Das kann aber auch am Alter der Scheibe gelegen haben, denn die sah schon nicht mehr komplett durchlässig aus.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2015)

@Dr Bakterius: Das heißt Xe*n*on (wie Edelgas) und nicht Xeon (wie ein Prozessor) 

Wenn die Xenon-Brenner altern, bekommt sich das Licht zunehmend eine rötliche Färbung, bis hin ins Lilane. Ist es bei Dir der Fall Crush?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Die Reflektor-Klarglasscheinwerfer sind von der Lichtausbeute her besser als Streuscheiben-Scheinwerfer, die Klarglas mit Linse sind schlechter, bzw deutlich schlechter.


Nur darf man Ausbeute nicht mit Verteilung verwechseln. Nur weil alles Licht den Scheinwerfer verlässt bedeutet das noch nicht dass es einen brauchbaren Kegel bildet.
Da hab ich das falsche Wort benutzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Dr Bakterius: Das heißt Xe*n*on (wie Edelgas) und nicht Xeon (wie ein Prozessor)
> 
> Wenn die Xenon-Brenner altern, bekommt sich das Licht zunehmend eine rötliche Färbung, bis hin ins Lilane. Ist es bei Dir der Fall Crush?



Upps da hat die Tastatur was unterschlagen


----------



## Zoon (9. Oktober 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> 1.) Xenon: Ist es normal, dass die Lichtausbeute so "bescheiden" ist?



Wie  sehen denn die Scheinwerfer"gläser" afaik Kunststoff aus, nicht dass  der Kunststoff schon vergilbt ist gerade wenns kein Garagenwagen ist.   Das schluckt auch schon viel Lichtleistung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur darf man Ausbeute nicht mit Verteilung verwechseln. Nur weil alles Licht den Scheinwerfer verlässt bedeutet das noch nicht dass es einen brauchbaren Kegel bildet.
> Da hab ich das falsche Wort benutzt.



Kommt auf den Scheinwerfer an. Bei meinem E36 mit (neuen) Streugläsern kommt deutlich weniger von dem Licht auf die Straße, als bei meinem damaligen 1er.
Beim E36 mit Streuscheiben geht reativ viel Licht nach oben, direkt vor's Auto oder zu den Seiten verloren, beim 1er wurde nahezu das ganze Licht auf die Staße reflektiert, mit einer nahezu perfekten Ausleuchtung (war die letzte Halogen SW Generation im E8x 1er)


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2015)

Gestern hatten wir unsere Saison Abschlussfahrt mit dabei waren 2x Skyline R34, 1x Skyline R33, 1x Impreza GDA, 1x Impreza GDB, 3x 350z, 1x MR2 Turbo, 1x 200SX S14a, 1x S200SX S13 und ein Civic Coupe. Wir sind dann durch den Spessart geknüppelt... das schon unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht. Leider hats bei mir dabei wohl die Wasserpumpe zerlegt, welche gerade mal 4 Monate alt ist. Hoffentlich ist es nur die Wasserpumpe und nicht die Zylinderkopfdichtung... aber genaueres werde ich wohl im Winter raus finden. Jetzt steht der Subi in der Halle und bekommt wohl eine etwas vorgezogene Winterpause. Zeit für den Almera auch mal wieder bisschen zu fahren. 

Vielleicht gibt es noch paar schöne Bilder die ich dann posten kann, mal sehen was die Jungs gestern gemacht haben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Oktober 2015)

War von euch jemand in Blankenburg beim Japan Treffen ? und anschließend waren wir bei der Soundröhre Harz. es waren ganze 5 r34 gtr´s da. 
Meiner kommt die woche auch weg fürn winter.


----------



## s-icon (11. Oktober 2015)

Mein GT3 steht mit Motorproblemen in der Werkstatt-.-
Der Motor soll ausgetauscht werden, wird dann der dritte.
Mal schauen wie lange der hält.

Dafür was neues abgeholt, bestellt am 16.10.2014, Liefertermin immer wieder verschoben, sodass er schon fast "vergessen" wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was für ein Stress es war den ohne Kennzeichenhalter zu bestellen.

Ich liebe die Farbe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (11. Oktober 2015)

Mit Abstand das derzeit schönste Auto wie ich finde  Könnte mir den AMG GT ohne S in metallic grau sowas auch gut vorstellen. Hauptsache der hässliche Spoiler ist nicht hinten drauf.  Fand den feststehenden Spoiler schon beim C63 AMG Black Edition so grauenhaft, überhaupt nicht elegant und hat sich nicht eingefügt. Wobei es ja immer auf die Verwendung ankommt, wenn man die Black Edition hauptsächlich als Tracktool nutzt, will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## s-icon (11. Oktober 2015)

Aufgrund des Spoilers wurde auch die Edition 1 nicht genommen


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Dafür was neues abgeholt, bestellt am 16.10.2014, Liefertermin immer wieder verschoben, sodass er schon fast "vergessen" wurde:


Naja, wenn so oft Autos kauft, kann das ja mal passieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2015)

Ohne Spoiler sieht der richtig hässlich aus.  Wenn dann sollte da der GT 3 Spoiler drauf aber der Tüv gibt da sein ok leider nicht. Ohne Spoiler ist der viel zu rund gelutscht. Außerdem ist der Abtrieb von dem Spoiler nicht zu unterschätzen, fährt sich wesendlich besser.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2015)

Oh du bist das Auto schon gefahren?


----------



## Crush182 (11. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Diese "Lebenslange Ölfüllung" im Automatik ist für'n Ar***.


Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht 
-Bei Gelegenheit werd ich das denn wohl mal machen lassen 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Scheinwerfer sind auf jeden Fall falsch eingestellt. Über 100 Meter sollten die mindestens machen.


Alles klar, dann werd ich auch damit mal zur Werkstatt.
Morgen früh werd ich nochmal genau drauf achten, aber ich meine, das Licht geht "ganz links" bis zum nächsten Pfosten auf der Landstraße (=50m) -nur rechts steigt es dann, wie gesagt, an.

Ich hab nämlich schon fast daran gedacht, die Brenner zu tauschen (ich nehme mal an, es sind noch die originalen drin).
Die Scheinwerfer habe ich mir heute auch mal angeguckt und es sieht alles gut aus (von innen "wie neu") und von außen warn sie ein bisschen
staubig, aber das Glas selbst ist i.O. -würde ich sagen.

-Aber vielen Dank schonmal 


Momentan habe ich auch noch eine Sache/Problem mit meinem Peugeot 206 "am Laufen", wenn dort alles fertig ist, dann werd ich euch auch mal berichten, denn das interessiert den einen oder anderen vllt.  -Aber noch will ich nichts sagen, denn ich hab ein bisschen Schiss, dass das Problem wieder auftritt (Karma und so  ).


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte mal eine kleine Story zur Lifetime Ölfüllung noch hinzufügen. Mein Kumpel hat sich ja ein 7er geholt, da durfte der Vorbesitzer ordentlich blechen. Hatte nicht viel ahnung von autos, immer zu BMW zum Service und die haben natürlich kein getriebeölwechsel gemacht. Nach etwas über 200k km durfte dann schön das ganze Getriebe revidiert werden. So verdient BMW natürlich mehr Geld dran.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Oktober 2015)

Das kommt aber auch sehr drauf an, wie gefahren wurde. Mein Kumpel hat einen E39 530dA mit über 400.000km runter. In dem Auto ist so ein buckliges GM-Getriebe verbaut und wer das Getriebe kennt, weißt, dass es einfach nur Schrott ist und der starke Diesel tut ihm auch nicht gut. Wie auch immer, beim KM-Stand 360.000km ist das Getriebe "auseinandergeflogen" und da wurde auch noch nie ein Ölwechsel gemacht, das Fahrzeug jedoch bei BMW gewartet.

Mein 7er bekommt den Ölwechsel, die Wartung mit dem Tausch der Dämpfer und Reinigung der Schalteinheit nächstes Jahr beim ZF in Friedrichshafen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh du bist das Auto schon gefahren?


Ja, etwa 120km. Mal mit Spoiler, mal ohne Spoiler. Ohne Spoiler ist der ziemlich nervös wenn die Bahn nicht gut ist.


----------



## s-icon (11. Oktober 2015)

Die Nervösität kann ich bestätigen:



s-icon schrieb:


> Der ist extrem unübersichtlich und bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wird der sehr unruhig, kenn ich zB. vom SLS überhaupt nicht.




Haben grad einen GLE Coupe 450 als Vorführwagen hier.
Einen Durchschnittverbrauch von 20l kann doch nicht deren ernst sein?


----------



## Lee (11. Oktober 2015)

Was erwartest du von einem 2,2 Tonnen schweren Benzinbetriebenen Straßenpanzer mit so viel Leistung?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Oktober 2015)

Was ist eigentlich sparsamer ? 

Ich habe einen Weg von 8 km wo fast nur stadtverkehr ist oder ich fahre aussenrum das sind 14km, auch ein paar ampeln aber eher landstraße.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke mal das zweite, die 14km.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2015)

Du müsstest in der Stadt fast 60% mehr verbrauchen damit es lohnt. Das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## s-icon (11. Oktober 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von einem 2,2 Tonnen schweren Benzinbetriebenen Straßenpanzer mit so viel Leistung?



Weniger Verbrauch, das schaffen die Konkurrenten besser.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2015)

Also der X6 oder gibt es noch ein Konkurrenten?

Edit Verwechselt mit dem Coupé.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du müsstest in der Stadt fast 60% mehr verbrauchen damit es lohnt. Das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


Da häng ich mich doch glatt mal rein.

So unwahrscheinlich ist das gar nicht. Das kommt auf die Stadt bzw. den konkreten Weg, die Ampelschaltungen, das Verkehrsaufkommen und viele andere
Dinge an.

Im dicksten Berufsverkehr schaffe ich nen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 20l/100Km mit einem A6 3.0 TDI, wenn ich ne ganz ungünstige Route durch die Innenstadt
nehmen muss. Normalerweise brauche ich 11-13 l (auch ziemliche viele Ampeln, aber flüssiger) und es gibt in der Stadt auch Wege, die ich mit 8-9 schaffe.

Mindestens einmal in der Woche fahre ich freiwillig außen rum über B2 und A38. Dauert nur 10 Min länger und der Bordcomputer ist irgendwo bei 7l, manchmal auch 
unter 7. Nebenbei gesagt macht es auch viel mehr Spaß als sich durch die Stadt zu quälen.

Über die Fahrzeugangaben zum Verbrauch Stadt/Landstr/Autobahn kann ich immer nur schmunzeln. Wie misst man sowas? Leere Straßen, grüne Welle?


----------



## s-icon (11. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Also der X6 oder gibt es noch ein Konkurrenten?
> 
> Edit Verwechselt mit dem Coupé.



Ich meinte den Coupe, aber ich habe mal jetzt auch die SUV unter Konkurrenten gezählt.


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Über die Fahrzeugangaben zum Verbrauch Stadt/Landstr/Autobahn kann ich immer nur schmunzeln. Wie misst man sowas? Leere Straßen, grüne Welle?



Auf dem Prüfstand


----------



## Anticrist (11. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Nervösität kann ich bestätigen:
> 
> 
> Haben grad einen GLE Coupe 450 als Vorführwagen hier.
> Einen Durchschnittverbrauch von 20l kann doch nicht deren ernst sein?



Mach mir keine Angst, den hab ich mir vor 2 Wochen bestellt.. Liefertermin mai 2016


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde das einfach mal testen, sprich eine Woche lang Stadt fahren, Auto am Wochende volltanken und dann die nächste Woche über Land. 

Mit dem Hyundai sind wir im Stop&Go auf der Autobahn (10-50-30-5-40 usw., Köln halt)und ein bisschen Bundesstr. mit Ampeln  auf 8Liter gekommen. Über Land waren es knapp 4 Liter. 

Bei deinem Auto und deinen beiden Strecken könnte das aber ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## s-icon (12. Oktober 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst, den hab ich mir vor 2 Wochen bestellt.. Liefertermin mai 2016



Der verbraucht zwar ordentlich, aber Angst muss man jetzt nicht haben.
Bleibt trotzdem ein gutes Auto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der verbraucht zwar ordentlich, aber Angst muss man jetzt nicht haben.
> Bleibt trotzdem ein gutes Auto:
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus wie ein X6, wo das typische Mercedes Heck drangebastelt wurde


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2015)

Wollte gerade sagen, beim Thumbnail habe ich an den BMW gedacht.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2015)

Chinakopie von nem X6?


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2015)

So Winterreifen + Felgen bestellt.
Eigentlich wollte ich mal Nokian testen, die "neuen" waren aber in der Größe momentan nicht verfügbar, und die "älteren" sind auch nur Mittelmaß.
Naja nun werden es Bridgestone's, ich denke mit denen kann nicht viel falsch machen, und sie waren relativ günstig.

Zum Verbrauch:
Es kommt nunmal auf die vielen Gegebenheiten, wenn man im Harz auf der Landstraße fährt, ist der Verbrauch nunmal anders als in Ostfriesland.
In der Stadt das gleiche, gibts viel Stau + ungünstige Ampelphasen = höherer Verbrauch.
Deshalb so gut es eben geht vorausschauend fahren, den Rest kann man eh nicht ändern.


----------



## Riverna (12. Oktober 2015)

Gibt zwar noch einige andere Bilder von unserer Ausfahrt am Samstag, aber da war nichts dabei was ich gut fand. Also hier nur mal ein Gruppenbild von allen Autos.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe glaub ich ein Getriebe-Problem. 

Manchmal (sporadisch) wenn ich vom zweiten in den dritten schalten will, ist es wie eine Blockade, was daran liegt das anstelle des dritten in den ersten Geschaltet wird (der geht ja bei tempo 40 schwer rein). Ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher gerade nach oben zu schalten. Wie kann das also sein das der erste Gang manchmal an der Schaltposition vom dritten ist? 
Ich habe das Auto ja gerade erst gekauft, hab also noch Gebrauchtwagengarantie bei Audi und werde das wohl mal checken lassen. 
Kann sowas passieren wenn man Getriebeöl verloren hat?


----------



## Zeiss (12. Oktober 2015)

Ist das Gestänge/Seil/Befestigung ausgelutscht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ahnung, woher weiß man das? 
Sowas sollte ja bei 46tkm noch nicht passieren, nehme ich an.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Oktober 2015)

Soweit ich weiß dadurch, dass man die Gänge nicht richtig findet/ sie oft mal woanders liegen, soweit dein Problem mit dem eines Bekannten vergleichbar ist.

Kannst du denn wenn du in einem Gang drin bist den Hebel nach links und rechts bewegen, also hat er Spiel?


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde da nicht spekulieren. Direkt in die Werkstatt und Garantie is ja da. Nix rumtesten. Zum Schluss gibts noch aus Unachtsamkeit nen Verschalter und der Motor ist gehimmelt...


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2015)

@Bioschnitzel

Ein Bekannter hatte das Problem mit einem Astra, statt dem 1. Gang kam oft der Rückwärtsgang.
In der Werkstatt haben sie die "Schaltung neu justiert", was immer das heißen soll?! Mehr konnte er dazu auch nicht sagen, ging auf Garantie, dauerte keine halbe Stunde, und der Fehler kam nie wieder.
Also ruhig bleiben, und zur Werkstatt fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2015)

Beim Astra ist der Rückwärtsgang ja afair auch an der Position vom 1. Gang, nur mit "Umschalter". Da kann es natürlich sein dass der zu viel Zug hat und mehr oder weniger Daueraktiv ist.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube einfach, dass da was lose ist, das ist alles.

Habe gerade beim 7er die Batterie gewechselt. Das Wechseln an sich ist ein Kinderspiel, aber der Kiste beibringen, dass sie jetzt eine neue Batterie drin hat ist ein Abenteuer...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich fahre mal in die Werkstatt demnächst. 
Beim ersten mal als das passiert ist dachte ich, ich bin zu doof zum Schalten


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst, den hab ich mir vor 2 Wochen bestellt.. Liefertermin mai 2016


Auto für 100000€ kaufen aber kein Geld für 20L/100km... Ja ne, is klar. Und im Winter gibts nur Stahlfelgen oder was?




Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich habe glaub ich ein Getriebe-Problem.
> 
> Manchmal (sporadisch) wenn ich vom zweiten in den dritten schalten will,  ist es wie eine Blockade, was daran liegt das anstelle des dritten in  den ersten Geschaltet wird (der geht ja bei tempo 40 schwer rein). Ich  bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher gerade nach oben zu schalten. Wie  kann das also sein das der erste Gang manchmal an der Schaltposition vom  dritten ist?
> Ich habe das Auto ja gerade erst gekauft, hab also noch Gebrauchtwagengarantie bei Audi und werde das wohl mal checken lassen.
> Kann sowas passieren wenn man Getriebeöl verloren hat?


Schaltzüge einstellen und gut ist es. Ist das ein 5 oder 6 Gang? Beim 5 Gang muss man auch nach rechts drücken, sonst bleibt er in der Gasse 1-2.
Mit Getriebeöl hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2015)

6Gang. 

Manchmal ist auch sporadisch ein anderer Gang etwas schwerer einzulegen (bzw hakelig?). Normaleweiße sollte das doch "flutschen" bei Audi beim Gang einlegen. 

Naja wie gesagt, werde die Tage mal zur Werkstatt fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2015)

Beim Gebrauchtwagen kann man auch immer mal Pech haben. Kann sein das vorher einer richtig drauf rumgerockt ist, es war ein Track Auto was zurück gebaut wurde oder eine Mutti hat den gefahren, die nicht mal die Kupplung anständig bedienen kann.

Es gibt Leute, die brauchen alle 30000 eine neue Kupplung. 

Ich vermute aber mal das es mit einem Einstellen der Schaltzüge aber getan ist.


----------



## Klutten (12. Oktober 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Manchmal (sporadisch) wenn ich vom zweiten in den dritten schalten will, ist es wie eine Blockade, ...



Dieses Problem hatten wir mal mit einem TT. Die beiden Schaltzüge laufen in dünnen Alu-Rohren in Richtung Getriebe. Diese sind sehr dünn und können bei einer Reparatur XY schnell verbogen werden. Der kleinste Knick oder die geringste Biegung, die nicht mehr nach einem perfekten Kurvenverlauf aussieht, kann das Schaltverhalten ändern. Audi hatte das Problem nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, obwohl das Getriebe 2x testweise draußen gewesen sein soll. Ob es auf dein Auto auch zutrifft, kann ich nicht genau sagen, eine Idee wäre es aber.


----------



## Anticrist (12. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auto für 100000€ kaufen aber kein Geld für 20L/100km... Ja ne, is klar. Und im Winter gibts nur Stahlfelgen oder was?



muss ich dazu jetzt was sagen, oder kommst du selber drauf?


----------



## Zeiss (12. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute, was ist von einer A-Klasse zu halten: A160

Eine Bekannte sucht ein Auto bis 2000€.... A-Klasse kenne ich eigentlich als robust und zuverlässig. Sonst halt einen Japaner oder sowas.


----------



## Klutten (12. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man sich wirklich eine A-Klasse antun möchte, dann sollte man die Baujahre bis 2001 meiden. Ab 2002 gab es deutlich weniger Rostprobleme an der gesamten Bodengruppe. Optische Rostmakel gibt es ja auch bis in die letzten Modelle (Türen, Heckklappe), aber die Schweißarbeiten an der Bodengruppe oder den Schwellerbreichen (hinten links und rechts / vorne rechts) der alten Modelle will man nicht wirklich haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2015)

Mercedes rostet nicht.  Das ist alles nur ein Fake von VW. 

Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde keinen w168 fahren wollen, weil 80% der Autos dermaßen von innen am stinken sind, das ist nicht mehr feierlich. Wenn man nicht sofort das Fenster aufmacht, kotzt man gradeaus auf das Armaturenbrett. Technisch... ...von  bis   ist alles dabei, je nachdem ob der Service bei Daimler bekommen hat. Bleibt nur das Problem das 80% der Autos seit 2004 nicht mehr von innen gereinigt wurden. Meistens ziehe ich mir Handschuhe an, bevor ich das Auto reinfahre, weil die 1-2mm dicke Speckschicht auf dem Lenkrad echt ist. Einmal war die Speckschicht auf dem Lenkrad so dick geworden, dass sie bereits ein Bewusstsein erlangt hatte.  Also wenn dich das Lenkrad mit einem freundlichen "Hi" anspricht, lauf besser weg!


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2015)

Da bekommt das Gelaber von der Seele des Autos die sich in der "Patina" findet eine ganz neue Bedeutung  .


----------



## Anticrist (12. Oktober 2015)

hier übrigens mal die Konfig, hat jemand von den Profis einen Verbesserungsvorschlag?

http://www.mercedes-benz.de/content...guration.jam1?businessCase=CCci&Mcid=M3336258


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> muss ich dazu jetzt was sagen, oder kommst du selber drauf?



Erspare es dir, da es eh keinen Sinn hat...


----------



## Useful (13. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Chinakopie von nem X6?



Vom X5 gibts da was grausames, von denen mussten übrigens welche von gewerblicher Nutzung hierzulande verschrottet werden weils ne Kopie ist, im Privatbereich zwar nicht aber da dürfte der sich nicht lange halten:

100.000 Kilometer mit der BMW-X5-Kopie aus China | Wirtschaft
100Â 000 km-Dauertest: Der Fake X-5 aus China ist der schlechteste GelÃ¤ndewagen aller Zeiten - Auto-Test - Bild.de

Furchbares Auto...

Kriege übrigens heute noch Winterreifen drauf 
Wird auch Zeit langsam, denn die Temperaturen sinken ja schon ziemlich.


----------



## s-icon (13. Oktober 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> hier übrigens mal die Konfig, hat jemand von den Profis einen Verbesserungsvorschlag?
> 
> Konfigurator GLE-Klasse Coupé



Unbedingt mitnehmen:

Verbundsicherheitsglas
Thermotronic

Wenn das Budget reicht:
Active Curve System


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Kriege übrigens heute noch Winterreifen drauf
> Wird auch Zeit langsam, denn die Temperaturen sinken ja schon ziemlich.



Ich auch. Fahre nachher zum Reifenfritzen. Er wird auch sein Spaß haben, bei 19 Zoller


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2015)

Meine kommen erst Montag drauf.
Bei 19" erschrecken die sich übrigens nicht mehr, es fahren ja z.T. schon Kompaktwagen mit 20" durch die Gegend.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja, schon, aber nicht mit der Breite.

Beim 8er, vor allem bei den Hinterreifen (285/35R18 auf einer 9,5Zoll Felge) kotzen die Reifenfritzen regelmässig.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2015)

285 ist schon breit.
Aber schau mal ein paar Jahre zurück --> Im Kompaktsegment (Golf, Astra etc.) waren 15" 175/185er Standart, zur Jahrtausendwende war man schon bei 16" 205ern angekommen, und nun ist man eigentlich schon bei 17" 215ern. Und im Umkehrschluss sollen die Kisten immer Spritsparender werden.
Wenn Anfang/Mitte der 90er Jahre ein Golf mit 225ern oder ein Calibra 245ern angefahren kam, hat man ja schon ein bisschen an Berti von Manta Manta denken müssen.
Ich hätte mir auch nicht träumen lassen, dass ich mal 18" 235er Winterreifen kaufe.....tja jetzt war es soweit.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2015)

Ein Calibra, mhhh, das war ein sehr schönes Auto. 

Ich habe mir 19er Winterreifen bestellt, 245 und 275. Die Mindestfelgengröße bei dem Auto ist 18 Zoll, wegen der Bremsanlage.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, schon, aber nicht mit der Breite.
> 
> Beim 8er, vor allem bei den Hinterreifen (285/35R18 auf einer 9,5Zoll Felge) kotzen die Reifenfritzen regelmässig.



Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die teilweise eher weniger begeistert, wenn man bei der Felgenbreite oder 10" mit relativ schmalen Reifen (zB 245) samt niedrigem Querschnitt ankommt.
Dann noch teure, hochglanzpolierte Felgen und am Reifenaufziehen ist nix mehr verdient, wenn da zwei Angestellte 15 Minuten je Rad werkeln müssen 

@aloha84
Stimmt. Seltsam, oder?
Und gleichzeitig werden die Dinger immer schwerer, brauchen viel mehr Leistung, um ähnliche Fahrleistungen zu erreichen.

Aber bei den riesigen Radhäusern müssen ja schon zwangsläufig recht große Felgen verbaut werden, sonst sieht das meist eher verloren aus.
Immer schön bei Studien oder Prototypen.
Da wirkt jede Brot- und Butterlimousine wie ein DTM-Wagen und zur Markteinführung wird man dann doch oft enttäuscht.

Was fand' ich den letzten(?) Mondeo den ersten Zgeichnungen nach schick. Wie ein Aston Martin für den kleinen Mann


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2015)

Na gut, bei einem 7er würden 15" Stahlfelgen auch ein bisschen seltsam aussehen.
Ja den Calibra fand ich auch immer schön, schade das Opel davon nie einen echten Nachfolger brachte.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2015)

Es gab ja einen 7er mit 15 Zoll  Der erste 7er (E23) war mit 14 Zoll Felgen ausgerüstet. Achjaaa, so ein 745er mit Turboaufladung, LLK, Motronik und ABS, und das bereits 1980.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Oktober 2015)

Mein kumpel holt sichbfürn sommer 22 zoll für e65 auf dem sind doch 19 noch echt klein


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2015)

Kuhl, 22 Zoll da sind die Reifen richtig günstig.
http://www.reifendirekt.de/cgi-bin/rshop.pl


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich persönlich finde 22 zu viel, 20 sind perfekt. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich meine 19er Sommerfelgen behalten werde, mal schauen.


----------



## s-icon (13. Oktober 2015)

22 Zoll sind auf einem e65 zuviel sieht nicht schön aus.
Winterräder bekomme ich auch bald.
Hinten 305/30 20 auf 12 x20


----------



## Crush182 (13. Oktober 2015)

Zum Thema Reifenbreite kann ich auch was beisteuern 

-Bei meinem Peugeot 206 sind (Werkseitig) 15 Zoll mit 195er Reifen montiert.
Und da muss ich echt sagen, das ist "genug".
Gerade bei 75PS tut sowas eig. nicht not und 205er o.ä. hätten es echt nicht sein dürfen.

185 wäre optimal gewesen, denke ich.

Bei meinem BMW (E90) passen die (ebenfalls originalen) 225/45 R17 wunderbar.
Einen Zoll größer könnte es vllt. sein, aber nur dafür ist mir das zu viel Geld....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja, es kommt auch immer auf die Leistung vom Auto an.
Bei meinem 1er bin ich rundum 225er gefahren, beim Z4 ebenfalls 225er rundum, bei meinem 335i geht hinten aber unter 255 nix.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2015)

Obwohl im Winter bei viel Schnee, schmalere Reifen oft besser sind als breite.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Oktober 2015)

Bei Reifengröße kommt es halt aufs Gewicht an, bei so nem 2 Tonnen Schiff sollte man natürlich trotzdem breite Reifen nehmen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Obwohl im Winter bei viel Schnee, schmalere Reifen oft besser sind als breite.



Ich meine Sommerreifen.
Wobei ich im Winter ebenfalls 225/255 fahre, da es bei uns nie viel Schnee gibt.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab die zweitbilligsten Winterreifen gekauft, die ich bekommen konnte. Mit Absicht, da sie in der AMS beim Test als zweitschlechteste abgeschnitten haben.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab die zweitbilligsten Winterreifen gekauft, die ich bekommen konnte. Mit Absicht, da sie in der AMS beim Test als zweitschlechteste abgeschnitten haben.



Ich verstehe jetzt den Sinn nicht ganz?!
Also war dann der zweitschlechteste noch "gut" oder wie?

Ich kaufe meistens im mittleren Preissegment + bekannte Marke.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2015)

Man kann sich auch mal die Gewichtung der Testkriterien anschauen und dann selber rechnen wie gut die Reifen bei einer anderen Gewichtung wären.


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab die zweitbilligsten Winterreifen gekauft, die ich bekommen konnte. Mit Absicht, da sie in der AMS beim Test als zweitschlechteste abgeschnitten haben.



Cool, hast Du Geld "gespart". Pass aber auf den Kaffeebecher auf, während der Fahrt!


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

Der Reifen war nur auf Schnee schlecht und wurde deswegen massiv abgewertet. Aber bei Schneematsch und Feuchtigkeit war er gut. Da es bei uns nur 5-6 Schneetage im Jahr gibt, war mir die Gewichtung auf Fahrverhalten bei feuchter Witterung wesentlich wichtiger, als optimale Schneeeigenschaften. Der Reifen war günstig und ich bin zufrieden. Was soll ich mit nem Sottozero, wenn hier kein Schnee liegt? Unnötige Investition.



keinnick schrieb:


> Cool, hast Du Geld "gespart". Pass aber auf den Kaffeebecher auf, während der Fahrt!



Im Winter benutze ich nur verschlossene Thermobecher! Da passiert nix! Safety First!


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch mal die Gewichtung der Testkriterien anschauen und dann selber rechnen wie gut die Reifen bei einer anderen Gewichtung wären.



Ahhh achso....war grad irgendwie nicht ganz fit im Kopf.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Obwohl im Winter bei viel Schnee, schmalere Reifen oft besser sind als breite.



Das ist so eine endlose Diskussion. 

Druck vs. Auflagefläche.

Wobei bei 2,3 Tonnen Leergewicht kriegt man den Druck quasi umsonst 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt den Sinn nicht ganz?!
> Also war dann der zweitschlechteste noch "gut" oder wie?
> 
> Ich kaufe meistens im mittleren Preissegment + bekannte Marke.



Naja, ich kaufe das, was da ist. Bei den Größen, die ich fahre, ist eh keine Auswahl da.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr die Bridgestone LM32 geholt und war auch auf Schnee zufrieden.
Es ist zwar ok ein Reifen zu kaufen, der nicht so gut auf Schnee ist wenn man nicht viel auf Schnee fahren muss, aber was machst du wenn es doch mal 2-3 Wochen am Stück schneit und du zur Arbeit musst?
Ja ich weiss, langsam fahren.
Nützt dir aber nichts, wenn du nen verschneiten Hang nicht hoch kommst.

Bin das eine Jahr bei Schneefall die Kassler Berge auf der Autobahn hoch.
Da waren auch so ein paar Experten dabei wie du dabei.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2015)

Wen meinst Du mit "Experten wie du"?


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

Experten wie ich ;0)


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wen meinst Du mit "Experten wie du"?





Seabound schrieb:


> Experten wie ich ;0)


Das meinte ich, dachte ich hatte es zitiert.


----------



## Mosed (13. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Da es bei uns nur 5-6 Schneetage im Jahr gibt



Fährst du nie weiter als 20 km? 
Wenn man auch mal in einem anderen Bundesland unterwegs ist, kann sehr schnell plötzlich die Fahrbahn weiss werden. 
Und ein Schneetag reicht auch, um einen Unfall zu bauen. Soviel kann man da ja auch nicht sparen, wenn man geläufige Reifengrößen fährt.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich war mit dem Auto und den Reifen letztes Jahr Anfang März 12 Tage in den Alpen (Österreich und Frankreich) zum Skifahren. Ich habe keine Schneeketten gebraucht. Alles ok. Sind zugelassene Winterreifen und wahrscheinlich sogar sicherer als alle Winterreifen, die dann an den 5-6 Schneetagen optimalen Grip bieten aber dann bei Plusgraden bei Nässe versagen. Im Gegenteil, ich halte die Gewichtung auf Schnee, bei den Test von den Autozeitungen für suboptimal. Sollte Schnee liegen, mach ich an den paar Tagen einfach langsam und bin vorsichtig, was jeder sein sollte. Zudem hab ich ESP. Also kein Problem. Ansonsten habe ich einen Reifen (für kleines Geld), der optimal auf Nässe, was bei uns zumeist im Winter vorherrscht, abgestimmt ist. Der perfekte Winterreifen also.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage ist auch, wie würde dieser Reifen gegen die 4-6 jährigen Testsieger aussehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Obwohl im Winter bei viel Schnee, schmalere Reifen oft besser sind als breite.


Oh ja, grade wenn man richtig extrem am Schnee schieben ist.  Bei festgefahrenem Schnee macht das nicht so viel aus.
Problem ist nur, wenn der Schnee über die Motorhaube auf die Scheibe geschoben wird, sieht man nix mehr.  Die Wischer schaffen das nicht.

Hoffendlich schneit es diesen Winter mal wieder!


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Zudem hab ich ESP. Also kein Problem.



Verlass dich nicht zu sehr auf die Elektronik den sie kann nicht alles ausgleichen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Oktober 2015)

Vorallem kann sie nicht den Grip des Autos verbessern. Wenn der Reifen nicht greift, kann das ESP außer einem panischen Rattern nicht mehr viel machen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

Kein Problem, wenn man langsam fährt. Bei geschlossener Schneedecke bin ich nie schneller als 40-50 km/h unterwegs. Im Display vom Auto sieht man ja, wenn das ESP flackert. Dann einfach Fuß vom Gas und gut isses. Natürlich nützt das ESP nix, wenn dass Auto auf Schnee über die Vorderräder schiebt. Allerdings ist das nur bei schneller Fahrt ein Problem. Und das mach ich ja nicht. Dreher jedoch, verhindert das ESP auf Schnee gekonnt. Ich jedenfalls bekomme bei uns aufem Real Parkplatz auf Schnee mit eingeschaltetem ESP keine Handbremsendrehung hin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre bei Schnee meistens im DTC Modus, bzw. bei <80km/h eigentlich immer DSC aus. Mit allen Systemen (komplett) an fühle ich mich bei Schnee unsicherer als mit Teil-/komplett abgeschalteten Systemen.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin sogar 2008 mit meinen Sommerreifen im Winter gefahren weil ich keine Kohle für Winterreifen hatte. Ging auch obwohl 15cm Schnee lag... kommt halt drauf an wie man fährt. Trotzdem war ich auch nicht langsamer als die Schleicher vor mir. Hoffendlich schneit es bis zum 31.10 schonmal, damit ich noch mal schön mit dem Allrad durch den Schnee pflügen kann bevor ich wieder auf den Frontantrieb angewiesen bin.  Aktuell fahr ich einen Satz Maxxis Reifen, sind auch nicht die teuersten aber bin letztes Jahr mehrfach damit auf den Feldberg gefahren (waren zu dem Zeitpunkt noch auf meinem grauen 100NX montiert) und bin da ohne Probleme hoch und runter gefahren. Können also auch nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe eher das mein Winterauto jetzt bald fertig ist, damit ich den Civic endlich wegstellen kann. Das Wetter aktuell finde ich gar nicht gut fürs Auto. Wenn ich Pech habe muss ich diese Woche noch Scheiben kratzen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar 2008 mit meinen Sommerreifen im Winter gefahren weil ich keine Kohle für Winterreifen hatte. Ging auch obwohl 15cm Schnee lag... kommt halt drauf an wie man fährt. Trotzdem war ich auch nicht langsamer als die Schleicher vor mir. Hoffendlich schneit es bis zum 31.10 schonmal, damit ich noch mal schön mit dem Allrad durch den Schnee pflügen kann bevor ich wieder auf den Frontantrieb angewiesen bin.



Ich bin letzten Winter bei Schnee mit dem Z4 und Sommerreifen noch nicht mal von der Auffahrt runter gekommen  und da lagen vielleicht nur ca 3cm Schnee.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich hoffe eher das mein Winterauto jetzt bald fertig ist, damit ich den Civic endlich wegstellen kann. Das Wetter aktuell finde ich gar nicht gut fürs Auto. Wenn ich Pech habe muss ich diese Woche noch Scheiben kratzen...



Alter, das ist immer noch ein Auto und kein rohes Ei 
Und für's Kratzen gibt es genug Alternativen.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2015)

Oh nein Schreibe kratzen... hoffentlich überlebt er das ohne Totalschaden. 
Was wird das Winterauto werden?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich bin letzten Winter bei Schnee mit dem Z4 und Sommerreifen noch nicht mal von der Auffahrt runter gekommen  und da lagen vielleicht nur ca 3cm Schnee.



Kommt halt aufs Auto drauf an, bei mir was es Frontantrieb damit geht es recht leicht. Bin den Winter viel gefahren und hatte nie Probleme, kann mich nicht mal dran erinnern das er irgendwann mal auch nur leicht gerutscht ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kommt halt aufs Auto drauf an, bei mir was es Frontantrieb damit geht es recht leicht. Bin den Winter viel gefahren und hatte nie Probleme, kann mich nicht mal dran erinnern das er irgendwann mal auch nur leicht gerutscht ist.



Ja, mit FWD hat man Vorteile, da die meisten frontangetriebenen Autos deutlich mehr Gewicht auf der VA im Vergleich zur Hinterachse haben.
Außerdem fährt man den Schnee mit FWD schon mal für die Hinterachse platt, die dann nur noch "hinterherlaufen" muss.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei Schnee meistens im DTC Modus, bzw. bei <80km/h eigentlich immer DSC aus. Mit allen Systemen (komplett) an fühle ich mich bei Schnee unsicherer als mit Teil-/komplett abgeschalteten Systemen.



Ich verlasse mich lieber komplett auf die Elektronik. Die ist im Vergleich zu mir der wesentlich bessere Autofahrer...


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, mit FWD hat man Vorteile, da die meisten frontangetriebenen Autos deutlich mehr Gewicht auf der VA im Vergleich zur Hinterachse haben.
> Außerdem fährt man den Schnee mit FWD schon mal für die Hinterachse platt, die dann nur noch "hinterherlaufen" muss.



Mittlerweile würde ich aber auch nicht mehr mit Sommerreifen im Winter fahren... aber wenn man Jung ist macht man vieles was nicht das beste ist. Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich Allrad mit "Semislicks" im Schnee fährt


----------



## Lee (13. Oktober 2015)

Also vorwärts Kommen ist die eine Sache, aber Anhalten ist das andere. Und da habe ich letzten Winter schon einige Male richtig Angst bekommen, als mein Auto einfach nicht stehen bleiben wollte. Und als das Auto meines Hintermannes ebenfalls nicht stehen bleiben wollte und ich um einen Unfall zu vermeiden bei Rot in die Kreuzung reinfahren musste.......


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie der 7er im Winter ist. Der 8er war völlig problemlos, selbst in der Schweiz in den Bergen am Sylvester.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mich früher immer gewundert wie die ganzen Quattros im Schnee so schnell fahren können.
Dann hatte ich selber nen Quattro
ESP aus und gute Laune an.
Meine Frau hat mich nur komisch angeguckt als das Heck quer kam und nochmal gefragt ob wir wirklich Allrad haben.

Wobei der Impreza von meinen Eltern damals sicherer zu fahren war.
Untersteuern in der Kurve auf Schnee?
Kein Problem, rauf aufs Gas und rum die Bude.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2015)

Für die Leute von Facebook hier die Bilder vom letzten Samstag. Bilder wurden von Used4.net gemacht. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1329257393751017.1073741908.161579903852111&type=3



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wobei der Impreza von meinen Eltern damals sicherer zu fahren war.
> Untersteuern in der Kurve auf Schnee?
> Kein Problem, rauf aufs Gas und rum die Bude.



Also meiner kommt sogar auf trockener Straße wenn ich es will.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also meiner kommt sogar auf trockener Straße wenn ich es will.


That's what she said.


----------



## s-icon (14. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie der 7er im Winter ist. Der 8er war völlig problemlos, selbst in der Schweiz in den Bergen am Sylvester.



Ebenfalls problemlos


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zum Thema. Dann heist es heute morgen wohl Michelin Pilot Sport 2 vs. Neuschnee. Mir geht die Muffe!



Edit: Wird immer mehr. Ich geh wieder ins Bett...


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie der 7er im Winter ist. Der 8er war völlig problemlos, selbst in der Schweiz in den Bergen am Sylvester.


Ein Bekannter konnte mit seinem heiß gemachten 8ter schon bei ein bisschen Frost nur noch im 3ten halbwegs anfahren. Da scheinen die Winterreifen wohl richtig zu helfen.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema. Dann heist es heute morgen wohl Michelin Pilot Sport 2 vs. Neuschnee. Mir geht die Muffe!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Wird immer mehr. Ich geh wieder ins Bett...





Wie heißt es so schön: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.

Bei uns wirds wohl am Samstag schneien, also heißt's jetzt auch mal langsam Winterreifen aufziehen.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Äh, du hast da was falsch verstanden. Die Michelin sind meine Sommerreifen... Meine Falken-Winterreifen sind noch nicht montiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema. Dann heist es heute morgen wohl Michelin Pilot Sport 2 vs. Neuschnee. Mir geht die Muffe!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Wird immer mehr. Ich geh wieder ins Bett...


Das Problem hatte ich heut früh auch. Bin dann halt mit meinen nicht mehr tau-frischen sommerreifen durch die 5cm schneematsch gefahren. Das war aber erstaunlich unproblematisch und  man muß halt nur in den kurven langsam machen. Dann passt das schon.
Werd mich zum Feierabend aber dennoch hin stellen und räder wechseln...


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich hab nen Tag Urlaub genommen. Mit den Sportreifen ist mir das nicht geheuer. Aber eigentlich hab ich eher Angst davor, dass mir jemand anderes ins Auto rutscht. 

Bei uns siehts schneits noch immer... Den Reifenservice zum Räderwechsel erreiche ich auch nicht. Wen wunderts?


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du eh nen freien Tag hast, nutze ihn und wechsle doch die Räder selbst. Könnte schwierig werden, da heute nen Termin zu bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter konnte mit seinem heiß gemachten 8ter schon bei ein bisschen Frost nur noch im 3ten halbwegs anfahren. Da scheinen die Winterreifen wohl richtig zu helfen.



Heiß gemacht? Was denn alles? Auch ein Serienachter im Wintermodus fährt im 3.ten Gang an (bei Automatik). Der 760er fährt immer im zweiten Gang an, alle anderen 7er im Ersten, die E65, bei den Nachfolger keine Ahnung.

@Topic: Bei uns ist bis Dienstag normales Wetter, nur leichter Regen, nichts böses.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

@keinnick: Ich kann sowas nicht.  Und die Reifen liegen beim Reifenservice.


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2015)

Haben Deine Eltern nicht ein Autohaus? Lass doch da kurz umstecken. Geht dort wahrscheinlich in 10 Minuten.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Das ist ca. 200 Kilometer weit weg.


----------



## s-icon (14. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der 760er fährt immer im zweiten Gang an, alle anderen 7er im Ersten, die E65



nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> @keinnick: Ich kann sowas nicht.  Und die Reifen liegen beim Reifenservice.



Du hast doch wohl nen Wagenheber und eine 17er Nuss mit Knarre, oder nicht  ?
Die Reifen kann dir ja jemand vorbeibringen.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt noch nicht mal, ob ich ein Pannenset im Auto hab. Wagenheber gibts nicht.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt stellst du dich aber an... ein Kerl sollte wohl in der Lage sein einen Reifen zu wechseln.  Radschrauben/Muttern mit dem vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Drehmoment nachziehen (über Kreuz) und fertig. Wenn du keine Angaben zum Drehmoment hast, einfach 120nm, da achten Werkstätten auch nicht drauf.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (14. Oktober 2015)

Haha also reifen wechseln ist doch keine kunst. Dauert 20 minuten.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab weder Reifen noch Werkzeug hier. Mit so nem frühen Wintereinbruch hab ich nicht gerechnet. Schneit übrigens noch immer.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich brauch für einen Reifenwechsel trotz Bühne fast 1 Stunde. Aber ich gebe mir beim Reifenwechsel (am eigenen Auto) auch mehr Mühe. Da werden die Radkästen sauber gemacht, die Radhausschale abgebaut um den Dreck dahinter zu entfernen, Reifendruck kontrolliert, Bremsen kontrollieren usw. Das mache ich bei JEDEM Wechsel und auch bei jedem Auto was mir oder meiner Freundin gehört.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab weder Reifen noch Werkzeug hier. Mit so nem frühen Wintereinbruch hab ich nicht gerechnet. Schneit übrigens noch immer.



Dir sagt das Sprichwort "Von O bis O" aber schon was?

Naja dir bleiben nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder du machst es selber oder du wartest bis der Reifenservice Zeit hat. Bei uns sind es aktuell glaube ich knapp 3 Wochen bis ein Termin um Räder umstecken frei ist. So lange wirst du dir wohl kaum frei nehmen wollen/können.


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wagenheber gibts nicht.



Bist Du Dir sicher? Guck nochmal nach. Die Minidinger, die ab Werk beiliegen, haben die Bezeichnung "Wagenheber" meist zwar nicht verdient aber zur Not kann man die verwenden.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher? Guck nochmal nach. Die Minidinger, die ab Werk beiliegen, haben die Bezeichnung "Wagenheber" meist zwar nicht verdient aber zur Not kann man die verwenden.



Ne. Bei mir ist nix im Auto. Ich hab wohl nur Tire-Fit in der Ersatzradmulde liegen. 




Riverna schrieb:


> Naja dir bleiben nur zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder du machst es selber oder du wartest bis der Reifenservice Zeit hat. Bei uns sind es aktuell glaube ich knapp 3 Wochen bis ein Termin um Räder umstecken frei ist. So lange wirst du dir wohl kaum frei nehmen wollen/können.



Termin für das Auto meine Frau ist der 3. November hier beim  ansässigen Reifendienst.

Ich fahr mit meinem Auto am WE zu meinen Eltern. Da hab ich Bühne und alles.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2015)

Bei uns schneit es auch gerade wie verrückt, aber wir haben glaube glück......bleibt nicht liegen, 4 Grad über null, und gegen 14Uhr gibts erstmal keine Niederschläge.
In der Nacht werden es sogar 6 Grad.
Bis Montag muss der Winter fern bleiben, dann kommen die Pneus drauf.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja, denke auch, dass taut weg.


----------



## Joselman (14. Oktober 2015)

Der Schnee heute wurde schon vor 2 Tagen angekündigt. Manchmal hilft es Nachrichten zu gucken.


----------



## Seabound (14. Oktober 2015)

Da hast du wohl recht!


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ne. Bei mir ist nix im Auto. Ich hab wohl nur Tire-Fit in der Ersatzradmulde liegen.



Bei mir war auch nur nen Pannenset drin.
Der Wagenheber war mit das erste was ich gekauft habe.
Räder habe ich im Keller. 
Ich verlass mich doch nicht auf irgendeinen Reifenservice, das wird schön selber gemacht.


----------



## Lee (14. Oktober 2015)

Tja da lob ich mir die Winteräder schon seit September drauf zu haben 
Bloß gibts hier im Bayrischen Wald natürlich wieder keinen Schnee  Dabei liebe ich die weiße Pracht so sehr =/

Wagenheber und Werkzeug hat mein Wagen und auch der Ex-Golf meiner Eltern auch nicht mehr gehabt. Sehr schlechter Trend....


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Wer braucht schon Winterräder... dafür hat man ein Winterauto wo die Räder schon drauf sind.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2015)

Obwohl ein Impreza prädestiniert für den Wintereinsatz wäre....ich würde den weiterfahren.


----------



## keinnick (14. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für die Leute von Facebook hier die Bilder vom letzten Samstag. Bilder wurden von Used4.net gemacht.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1329257393751017.1073741908.161579903852111&type=3


Geht auch ohne FB  

Sag mal, ist Dein Subi ein Rechtslenker?  (https://scontent-bru2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=4ab473a390fa8103edb359d6da91cb3c&oe=56C8DB00)


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig.



Sondern?


----------



## s-icon (14. Oktober 2015)

Der große Diesel 40/45d fährt ebenfalls im zweiten an.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Von Diesel habe ich keine Ahnung, war nie eine Option, deswegen auch kein Interesse an denen 

Morgen um 11 hole ich meine Winterräder ab, dann gibt es ein vorher/nacher Bild.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei Schnee meistens im DTC Modus, bzw. bei <80km/h eigentlich immer DSC aus. Mit allen Systemen (komplett) an fühle ich mich bei Schnee unsicherer als mit Teil-/komplett abgeschalteten Systemen.


So siehts aus. Mit allem an kann es einem passieren das die Kiste einfach von der Straße rutscht, weil der Motor kein Gas annimmt. Außerdem ist es auch wesendlich angenehmer auf Schnee mit dem Gas zu lenken. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich hoffe eher das mein Winterauto jetzt  bald fertig ist, damit ich den Civic endlich wegstellen kann. Das Wetter  aktuell finde ich gar nicht gut fürs Auto. Wenn ich Pech habe muss ich  diese Woche noch Scheiben kratzen...


Kratzen...LOL. Scheibenenteiser 3 mal Sprühen, Wischer an und losfahren. Hätte ich morgens gar keine Zeit 15 Minuten die Scheiben zu kratzen...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich früher immer gewundert wie die ganzen Quattros im Schnee so schnell fahren können.
> Dann hatte ich selber nen Quattro
> ESP aus und gute Laune an.
> Meine Frau hat mich nur komisch angeguckt als das Heck quer kam und nochmal gefragt ob wir wirklich Allrad haben.
> ...


Problem ist nur das man immer geneigt ist viel zu schnell auf Schnne zu fahren. Einmal kurz das Gas betätigt und schon ist man auf 120+.  Zum Glück habe ich bei Schnee noch nie Blitzer gesehen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Angaben zum Drehmoment  hast, einfach 120nm, da achten Werkstätten auch nicht drauf.


Irgendwelche freien Pfuscherbuden vielleicht. Bei uns ist es z.B. Pflicht das der Monteur seperat für das Nachziehen der Radschrauben unterschreibt und den Drehmomentschlüssel vermerkt, mit dem nachgezogen wurde. Das ist nicht nur bei uns so, sondern von der Daimler AG vorgegeben. Zumal sehr sehr viele Autos mehr als 120nm bekommen...


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Radschrauben nachziehen? Habe ich noch nie gemacht...

Drehmoment:
8er: M12 mit 120Nm +/- 10Nm
7er: M14 mit 140 +/- 10Nm


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kratzen...LOL. Scheibenenteiser 3 mal Sprühen, Wischer an und losfahren. Hätte ich morgens gar keine Zeit 15 Minuten die Scheiben zu kratzen...


Du brauchst 15 Minuten zum Scheiben kratzen?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> â€‹Problem ist nur das man immer geneigt ist viel zu schnell auf Schnne zu fahren. Einmal kurz das Gas betätigt und schon ist man auf 120+.  Zum Glück habe ich bei Schnee noch nie Blitzer gesehen.


Weisst ja wie das beim Quattro ist.
Ach ne, du hast ja nur nen Hang-On Allrad


----------



## dsdenni (14. Oktober 2015)

Dafür sorgt unter anderem ein schöner Reihensechszylinder unter der

Der neue M2.. 

Sound: https://soundcloud.com/hwittich/bmw-m2

Das einzige was mich stören würde (wenn ich mir den leisten könnte) das man dann bis nächstes Jahr warten kann 

Und ich kann nicht verstehen warum dieser 3L R6 besser klingt als der vom neuem M3/M4 ,

Außerdem frag ich mich noch  warum die Scheinwerfer so riesen Kühler haben


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du brauchst 15 Minuten zum Scheiben kratzen?
> 
> 
> Weisst ja wie das beim Quattro ist.
> Ach ne, du hast ja nur nen Hang-On Allrad


Wenn das Eis richtig hart ist dann braucht man schon in etwa 3 Minuten pro Fenster. Ich mache sicher nicht nur ein Miniloch in die WSS und ramme das nächste Auto, was mir begegnet.

Nur so nebenbei fahre ich auch mehr Autos als nur meinen A3. Wenn ich einen "echten" Quattro fahren will, muss ich nur in die Garage gehen. Aber selbst ein Haldex Quattro sieht einen beladenen 3,5 Tonnen Sprinter in 30cm Schnee mit 40 km/h den Berg hoch. 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Außerdem frag ich mich noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LED und Laserscheinwerfer müssen gut gekühlt werden. Der Mensch hat leider noch keine effiziente Lichtquelle erfunden...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (14. Oktober 2015)

@TheBadFrag
Ein Kumpel von mir geht im Winter kurz raus, wirft den Wagen an und trinkt dann noch gemütlich einen Kaffee.
Bis dahin ist dann alles aufgetaut und im Innenraum warm.. 

Zum Unterschreiben: Da wird immer viel unterschrieben. Auch bei den vorgeschriebenen Punkten beim Kundendienst.
Vielleicht ist Eure Werkstatt eine Ausnahme, aber wie das häufig läuft, weißt Du auch. 

@Riverna
O-O?
Ostern ist nächstes Jahr am 27. März, 20. März ist Frühlingsanfang
Höchstens A (Advent oder Allerheiligen) bis *A*(nfang) März, zumindest in Niedersachsen 

Zumindest bei uns in der Gegend komme ich damit gut klar. Liegt natürlich dran, wo man wohnt und ob man unbedingt aufs Auto angewiesen ist.

Letztens Jahr habe ich im Oktober gewechselt und bin dann letztendlich bei 14-20 Grad mit den Winterreifen rumgeeiert. 
Und da sind Winterreifen definitiv schlechter. Solange kein Schnee/Eis auf den Straßen ist, eigentlich immer. Erst recht beim Bremsweg Auch bei unter 7 Grad, selbst wenn uns die Reifenindustrie immer etwas Anderes erzählen möchte.

Sollte man doch glatt mal klagen, wenn jemand einem mit unangepasster Bereifung im Spätherbst in die Karre rauscht, weil die entscheidenden Meter durch die Winterreifen fehlen.

@Seabound
Die Falken Eurowinter waren beim Test auf dem vorletzten Platz?

In welcher Dimension denn und waren da auch die blichen Billighersteller dabei? Wundert mich etwas, eigentlich waren die doch immer insgesamt recht gut. Bestnoten auf verreister Fahrbahn, sehr gut bei Nässe. Dafür auf verschneiter Fahrbahn nicht ganz so doll (wobei Note 3 und ein Bremsweg von 36,6m auf Schnee ok ist)

Falls Du ne Anleitung zum Reifenwechseln brauchst, frag' doch die Jungs hier mal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQm5BnhTBEQ


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich mein Auto unbeaufsichtigt draußen laufen lasse ist es nach ein paar Minuten ohne mich unterwegs. 

Also bei uns riskiert keiner seinen Job für ein paar Unterschriften. In anderen Fillialen wird das sogar noch kritischer gesehen. Es gibt welche, die nach dem Lehrgang nicht wieder nach hause fahren, weil die Fahrzeit ihre normale Arbeitszeit überschreiten könnte/wird.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt welche, die nach dem Lehrgang nicht wieder nach hause fahren, weil die Fahrzeit ihre normale Arbeitszeit überschreiten könnte/wird.


Da läuft aber was verkehrt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Radschrauben nachziehen? Habe ich noch nie gemacht...



Zu dem Thema hab ich mal eine Frage:
Bis vor wenigen Jahren hatte ich meine Räder immer bei (diversen) Reifendiensten eingelagert.
Egal bei wem, ich musste dafür unterschreiben, dass ich innerhalb von 50 bis 100 Km zum Nachziehen komme.

Seit 2 Jahren hab ich meine Räder direkt bei Audi liegen (hab dort günstig junge Gebrauchte bekommen und auch schon
eigene Räder in Kommission gegeben). Die haben mir gesagt, das würde man heutzutage nicht mehr machen.
Wenn die Räder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen seien, wäre das überflüssig.

Die Begründung erscheint mir recht mau und letztes Jahr habe ich drauf bestanden, dass die Schrauben nachgezogen werden.
Findet ihr das übertrieben oder korrekt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2015)

Daimler sagt auch das die Schrauben nicht nachgezogen werden müssen. Bis jetzt ist noch kein Fall bekannt, wo sich Radschrauben ohne Nachziehen gelockert haben. Wenn nach dem Reifenwechsel die Radschrauben rausfliegen, waren sie von Anfang an nicht mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen.


Wenn es nicht möglich ist die Radschrauben mit dem korrekten Drehmoment anzuziehen(Panne oder Behelf in Notsituation), dann lieber die Radschrauben zu locker, als zu fest anziehen.
Zu locker angezogene Radschrauben sind nicht schlimm, zu fest ist tötlich.

Wenn Radschrauben zu locker sind, lösen die sich nach und nach. Wenn dann die Felge etwa 2-5mm Spiel bekommt ist noch reichlich Gewinde da, um das Rad am Auto zu halten. Allerdings fährt dann niemand mehr weiter, weil das Rad extrem am schlagen ist.(ab 20km/h unfahrbar) Dann kann man anhalten und nachziehen.

Wenn Radschrauben zu fest sind, reißen sie bei Erwärmung der Bremse/Felge nach und nach ab. Davon merkt man erstmal nichts, bis nur noch 1 Schraube drin ist. Wenn diese dann reißt, fliegt das Rad sofort ab und die Kiste schlägt irgendwo ein.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe meine Radschrauben beim Wechsel mit 120Nm angezogen und nie wieder was dran gemacht. War auch nie notwendig.

Ich denke mal, es kommt eher daher, dass die Reifenfritzen in sich kein Vertrauen haben und die Radschrauben nicht immer mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich ziehe meine mit 120Nm an und dann nochmal ein paar Grad dazu.
Ist irgenwie ne dumme Angewohnheit, könnte auch gleich 130Nm nehmen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe meine mit 120Nm an und dann nochmal ein paar Grad dazu.
> Ist irgenwie ne dumme Angewohnheit, könnte auch gleich 130Nm nehmen.


Was soll das bewirken?


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn Radschrauben zu fest sind, reißen sie bei Erwärmung der Bremse/Felge nach und nach ab. Davon merkt man erstmal nichts, bis nur noch 1 Schraube drin ist. Wenn diese dann reißt, fliegt das Rad sofort ab und die Kiste schlägt irgendwo ein.



Also genau DAS halte ich für sehr theoretisch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2015)

Und warum habe ich das schon mehrmals gesehen? Das Beste war als das Auto von einem ausm Lack mit 20 abgerissenen Schrauben auf den Bremsscheiben lag. Er war morgens mit den Auto zum Reifenfritzen gefahren und hatte sich seine neuen Felgen aufstecken lassen. Mittags lag die Kiste dann unten auf dem Mitarbeiter Parkplatz. Beim Reifenfritzen hatte ein Azubi die Schrauben mit dem Schlagschrauber auf volle Kimme angezogen und nicht nur vorgezogen. Gab dann 4 neue Radnarben, 4 Bremsscheiben, 4 Felgen und 20 Radschrauben.  Ganz schön teure Aktion.

Es kommen in der Reifenzeit immer mal wieder Kunden mit abgerissenen Schrauben. Eine hab ich als Anschauungsobjekt für meine Azubis noch in der Kiste liegen. Kann ich ja morgen mal Fotos machen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll das bewirken?


Hab ich doch gesagt, dumme Angewohnheit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2015)

Dann gewöhn es dir doch ab.  Wenn der Hersteller sagt das mit 120nm die Räder nicht abfliegen, dann wird das auch so sein. In der Werkstatt zieht die auch niemand mit 120+x an und die fliegen trotzdem nicht ab.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Nö, schadet ja nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum habe ich das schon mehrmals gesehen? Das Beste war als das Auto von einem ausm Lack mit 20 abgerissenen Schrauben auf den Bremsscheiben lag. Er war morgens mit den Auto zum Reifenfritzen gefahren und hatte sich seine neuen Felgen aufstecken lassen. Mittags lag die Kiste dann unten auf dem Mitarbeiter Parkplatz. Beim Reifenfritzen hatte ein Azubi die Schrauben mit dem Schlagschrauber auf volle Kimme angezogen und nicht nur vorgezogen. Gab dann 4 neue Radnarben, 4 Bremsscheiben, 4 Felgen und 20 Radschrauben.  Ganz schön teure Aktion.
> 
> Es kommen in der Reifenzeit immer mal wieder Kunden mit abgerissenen Schrauben. Eine hab ich als Anschauungsobjekt für meine Azubis noch in der Kiste liegen. Kann ich ja morgen mal Fotos machen.



Faszinierend... was man nicht alles sieht...

Was haben die Schrauben für eine Festigkeit? Und wie kam er dann auf den Parkplatz mit 20 abgerissenen Schrauben?

Ich hatte mal den Dämpfer beim 8er getauscht und dabei ist etwas vom Dämpferöl (die Innereien vom Dämpfer wurden rausgenommen und eine Patrone eingesetzt) auf die Nabe gekommen, bzw. die Löcher, was ich nicht gemerkt habe. Also, Rad drauf, Schraube rein, mit dem Radkreuz von Hand angezogen, Auto von der Bühne runter mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel ran. Gedreht, gemacht, getan, der Schlüssel wollte nicht klicken. Also, habe ich dann weiter gedreht, bis das Drehen sich "teigich" angefüllt hat. Das hat mich dann etwas stutzig gemacht, also die Schraube wieder rausgedreht. Jö, was soll ich sagen, die Schraube war so ca 2-3mm länger als normal... Glaube, die schraube habe ich noch irgendwo rumliegen, kann sie ausmessen.

Ich behaupte mal, dass die Schraube von der Temperatur nicht brechen kann, dazu dehnt sich das Gefüge aus Nabe und Topf nicht ausreichend aus, selbst wenn die Scheibe schon glüht. Ausserdem sind die Schrauben eher "elastisch" als "spröde". Aber, das kann man alles ausrechnen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Obwohl ein Impreza prädestiniert für den Wintereinsatz wäre....ich würde den weiterfahren.



Ich nicht, will ihm das Salz nicht antun. Dafür ist mir das Fahrwerk und das Auto zu schade... im Winter reicht mir der Almera. Hat den netten Nebeneffekt das ich mit 120Euro Sprit im Monat auskomme und nicht mit 400Euro 



keinnick schrieb:


> Sag mal, ist Dein Subi ein Rechtslenker?



Selbstverständlich, ein japanischer Wagen hat das Lenkrad auf der rechten Seite zu haben. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Irgendwelche freien Pfuscherbuden vielleicht. Bei uns ist es z.B. Pflicht das der Monteur seperat für das Nachziehen der Radschrauben unterschreibt und den Drehmomentschlüssel vermerkt, mit dem nachgezogen wurde. Das ist nicht nur bei uns so, sondern von der Daimler AG vorgegeben. Zumal sehr sehr viele Autos mehr als 120nm bekommen...



Bei Vertragswerkstätten ist das anders, wir haben unsere Drehmomente auch im Kopf. Eine freie Werkstatt zieht im leben nicht jedes Auto so an wie es sich gehört. Gerade in der Reifenwechsel Saison sind die dann mehr mit gucken beschäftigt als mit der Arbeit. Ich kenne genug freie Werkstätten die das so machen und das sind allesamt keine Pfuscherbuden... aber bei dir ist ja alles eine Pfuscherbude was nicht von Daimer ist oder vom besten Mechaniker der Welt (dir) geleitet wird.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

@Benni: Was fährst Du aktuell?


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Bis monats Ende noch den Subaru und den Almera. Über den Winter dann nur noch den Almera und ab April dann wieder beides. Irgendwann dann mal wieder meinen 100NX der schon ewig rumsteht... ja genau die Kiste über die sich alle im HWL immer lustig gemacht haben. Der Zwischenzeitlich das doppelte an Leistung der ganzen Kiddi Fraktion drüben hatte  Aber da geht es auch mal wieder ab ohne Ende... die ganzen Experten und Profirennfahrer.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Was für ein Subaru? Ach Du, weißt ja.... Was sie nicht verstehen, ist Blödsinn. Aber Rennfahrer, ganz wichtig.

Was hast denn am 100NX gemachtß Aufladung oder Saugertuning?

Ich beschäftige mich etwas mit dem Käfer Cabrio


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Na meinen Subaru Impreza WRX GDA, gibt doch gefühlt 1000 Bilder von dem Hocker. 
Der 100NX hatte einen Importmotor aus Japan, Rennsportnockenwellen, Fächerkrümmer, Rennsportkat, 4 Kolben Bremsanlage, Gewindefahrwerk usw abgestimmt hätte er dann 250PS - 270PS gehabt. Aber hab das Projekt dann aufgrund von der Neuanschaffung des Subarus aufgegeben. Nun baue ich den NX wieder für den Alltag auf, optisch bleibt er gleich und relativ dezent. Motor kommt wieder der originale 2L Saugmotor rein mit seinen ~ 160PS. 

Meine Freundin hätte gerne einen Brezel Käfer, aber da sie noch ihr kleines Sportcoupe und den Nissan Sunny hat... "darf" sie das aktuell nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Brezel-Käfer sind cool, auf jeden Fall.

Ich dachte da eher an einen Cabrio mit einem schönen Typ 4 drin mit 2,4 oder 2,6 Liter und um die 200PS. Dann aber mit allem was dazu gehört, Sportnockenwelle, Einzeldrosselklappen oder Walzen, Einspritzung so weiter.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Käfer sind ansich ganz cool, aber mit Oldtimern kann ich nicht sooooviel Anfangen. Hab zwar schon ein paar gehabt, aber so richtig viel Liebe kam da nie auf. Aber für einen Datsun 510 oder einen "Hakosuka" (mal sehen wer erraten kann was das ist) würde ich diese Liebe aufbringen können. Ich bin halt durch und durch ein Fan von japanischen Fahrzeugen... auch wenn wir aktuell einen BMW als LowBudget Driftprojekt haben.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Käfer fand ich irgendwie schon immer cool. 

Hakosuka = alte Skyline?

Meine Freundin fährt eine echte Familienkiste, einen Opel Zafira A, hat aber einen Sohn. Wobei sie schaut auch immer mal wieder nach dem 2er


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Richtig Hakosuka ist ein alter Skyline, aber bei dir weiß ich das du Google benutzt hast 
Leider darf man sie nicht mehr aus Japan exportieren, da sie zum Kulturgut zählen. Abgesehen davon könnte ich mir ihn vom Kaufpreis eh nicht leisten könnte... aber einen Datsun 510 würde hingegen gehen. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt, aktuell bin ich mit meinem Fuhrpark mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja habe ich, weißt ja, meine Erfahrungen mit Japaner beschränken sich auf einen MR2 W2. Das war ein richtig fieses Gerät.


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Einen MR2 W2 Turbo haben wir auch bei uns in der Halle stehen, aktuell hat er "nur" 210PS. Nächstes Jahr soll er 300PS haben... dann wird das Teil richtig vorwärts gehen. Das hier ist er:


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2015)

Geiles Teil.

300PS ist schon eine Hausnummer, vor allem bei Regen


----------



## Riverna (14. Oktober 2015)

Das stimmt, vorallem recht zickig durch den kurzen Radstand und dem Mittelmotor. Das einzige was mich an dem Hocker unglaublich stört, ist das extrem hohe Fahrzeuggewicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Oktober 2015)

Was wiegt so einer denn ? Würde ihn auf grob 1100-1200kg schätzen.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Oktober 2015)

Was ist an dem Wagen denn so schwer? Selbst ein Golf 7 ist ja je nach Motor leichter.
Wirkt ja von der Größe her am ehesten wie ein MX5 oder Honda CRX mit etwas mehr Radstand (um Platz für den Motor zu schaffen?)


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was wiegt so einer denn ? Würde ihn auf grob 1100-1200kg schätzen.



Das wäre in der Tat schön, der Hobel wiegt 1300kg. Somit ist er 100kg leichter als ein Skyline R33 und 150kg leichter als mein Subaru. Und das obwohl die beiden Autos deutlich länger ein breiter sind. Mein 100NX zum Vergleich mit ähnlichen Abmaßen wiegt 1100kg. Warum der Hobel so schwer ist versteht keiner von uns, selbst als wir ihn komplett auseinander genommen haben für die Lackierung haben wir nichts gefunden das uns das Gewicht erklären würde.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2015)

Wenn der "Steg" der ohne das Hardtop bleibt nicht tragend ist muss die Verstärkung halt in den Boden, dann ist die Erklärung die Selbe wie bei jedem anderen Cabrio auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Richtig Hakosuka ist ein alter Skyline, aber bei dir weiß ich das du Google benutzt hast
> Leider darf man sie nicht mehr aus Japan exportieren, da sie zum Kulturgut zählen. Abgesehen davon könnte ich mir ihn vom Kaufpreis eh nicht leisten könnte... aber einen Datsun 510 würde hingegen gehen. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt, aktuell bin ich mit meinem Fuhrpark mehr als zufrieden.



Komisch ich hatte nur gelesen das man sie nur ungern außer Landes verkauft. Hier gibt es anscheinend einen Weg falls der Geldbeutel mitspielt


----------



## Kusanar (15. Oktober 2015)

Eine "Fairlady" wär auch noch eine schicke Angelegenheit, wenns schon ein alter Japaner sein soll. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich hab irgendwie ein Herz für alte Z-Datsuns, ich find die total klasse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is halt kein Skyline... hat auch nicht 700PS oder so... aber man muss ja auch nicht immer "mit dem Strom schwimmen"


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2015)

Sieht aus wie bei Jaguar geklaut...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt davon wenn man Radschrauben zu fest anballert. Der Kunde hatte den großen Teil bei sich auf dem Hof gefunden, der kleine steckte in der Narbe. 4 von 20 hatten sich da schon verabschiedet.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Faszinierend... was man nicht alles sieht...
> 
> Was haben die Schrauben für eine Festigkeit? Und wie kam er dann auf den Parkplatz mit 20 abgerissenen Schrauben?
> 
> ...


Normale Radschrauben haben min. 10.9 wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Die paar Meter vom Reifenfritzen bis zum Mitarbeiterparkplatz haben die Schrauben gehalten. Dann sind über den Tag alle nach und nach abgerissen. Als dann Feierabend war stand die halbe Firma um das Auto und war am gaffen wie das passiert sein konnte.



Riverna schrieb:


> Bei Vertragswerkstätten ist das anders, wir haben unsere Drehmomente  auch im Kopf. Eine freie Werkstatt zieht im leben nicht jedes Auto so an  wie es sich gehört. Gerade in der Reifenwechsel Saison sind die dann  mehr mit gucken beschäftigt als mit der Arbeit. Ich kenne genug freie  Werkstätten die das so machen und das sind allesamt keine  Pfuscherbuden... aber bei dir ist ja alles eine Pfuscherbude was nicht  von Daimer ist oder vom besten Mechaniker der Welt (dir) geleitet  wird.



Haha, das mit der Zeit und den vielen verschiedenen Autos ist nichts weiter als eine schlechte Ausrede seinen Pfusch zu rechtfertigen. Selbst der Reifenfritze nebenan hat in der Werkstatt in der Mitte an einem Pfeiler eine Liste hängen mit allen Drehmomenten für 98% aller Autos die da ankommen. Du willst mir erzählen eine freie Werkstatt bekommt es nicht hin 20 Seiten Papier zu drucken und die irgendwo in die Werkstatt zu kleben? Bei euch arbeiten die freien Werkstätten also unter den Niveau einer 0815 Reifenbude?

Vorallem ist das eine interessante Sichtweise das die Gefährdung des Lebens des Kunden kein Pfusch sein soll. Ist 10 Sekunden das Drehmoment auf einer Liste nachzuschaun zu viel für ein Menschenleben? Ich meine zu 99,5% geht es wahrscheinlich gut, weil freie Werkstätten meist keine Exoten reinbekommen. Außerdem ist es ja auch nicht so schlimm, wenn von einer kleinen freien Bude 0,5% der Kunden abnippeln, weil sie irgendwo gegen einen Baum fahren. Denn 0,5% der Kunden von einer großen Werksniederlassung wär ja bedeutend mehr! Also ist es ok für freie Werkstätten, dass zwischendurch mal ein Kunde hops geht?
Ein guter Werbeslogan wäre da:"Jetzt Reifenwechsel bei uns und sie bekommen eventuell den Kick ihres Lebens!"

Unsere PKW bekommen 110, 130, 150 und 180nm. Kleine Sprinter 240nm. Da einfach alle mit 120nm anzuziehen halte ich für extrem gewagt.


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehm mir meist auch einfach nen Drehmoment von der Wand und knall das drei bis vier Mal bis zum Klack fest... Hat bis jetzt immer gehalten.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2015)

Du machst doch selber garkeine anderen Räder drauf denke ich?


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2015)

Aktuell nicht. Aber hab ich schon in der Vergangenheit gemacht, als ich zu hause noch gewohnt hab.


----------



## JaniZz (15. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Einen MR2 W2 Turbo haben wir auch bei uns in der Halle stehen, aktuell hat er "nur" 210PS. Nächstes Jahr soll er 300PS haben... dann wird das Teil richtig vorwärts gehen. Das hier ist er:


Cooles Auto!

Hatte den mal auf der Bahn vor mir, als ich noch mit meinem CRX unterwegs war. 

Haben dann ein bisschen gedrückt und beide mussten zufällig dann die selbe Abfahrt runter. 

Schön mit karracho rein, er war vor mir. 

Und wie aus dem Nichts, ohne Vorankündigung ging ihm der Arsch weg. 

Hat ihn so Grade ebend noch gefangen.

Hab mich total erschrocken.

Der mittelmotor ist unberechenbar [emoji14]


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Komisch ich hatte nur gelesen das man sie nur ungern außer Landes verkauft. Hier gibt es anscheinend einen Weg falls der Geldbeutel mitspielt



Das ist nur ein GTR Nachbau, originale GTR bekommt nicht so exportiert.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Oktober 2015)

Seit heute Vormittag mit Winterräder unterwegs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der "Steg" der ohne das Hardtop bleibt nicht tragend ist muss die Verstärkung halt in den Boden, dann ist die Erklärung die Selbe wie bei jedem anderen Cabrio auch.



Und warum wiegt er dann 200 Kilo mehr als mein 100NX der genau die gleiche Bauform hat? Somit ist es gar keine Erklärung für irgendwas. 



JaniZz schrieb:


> Cooles Auto!
> 
> Hatte den mal auf der Bahn vor mir, als ich noch mit meinem CRX unterwegs war.



Ich glaube da verwechselst du ihn, bezweifel ganz stark das dass der Wagen von meinem Kumpel war. Aber wann war das und wo?


----------



## JaniZz (15. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und warum wiegt er dann 200 Kilo mehr als mein 100NX der genau die gleiche Bauform hat? Somit ist es gar keine Erklärung für irgendwas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube da verwechselst du ihn, bezweifel ganz stark das dass der Wagen von meinem Kumpel war. Aber wann war das und wo?


Ich meinte nicht genau diesen. 

War irgend ein anderer.


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2015)

Achso... ok. Klang so als meinst du genau ihn  Du hattest doch aber auch selber einen W2 oder? 

Gibt vom Wochenende auch ein Bild von meinem


----------



## Zeiss (15. Oktober 2015)

Die Farbe ist geil. Gehört aber mMn. einen Tick höher


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Oktober 2015)

Die Bremsanlage wirkt ganz schön verloren^^


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2015)

Das er zu tief ist bekomme ich öfters zu hören, persönlich würde ich sogar noch ca 1cm runter. Aber so ist es vom fahren her besser und somit bleibt es auch so...  Die Bremsanlage ist halt ziemlich klein


----------



## Zeiss (15. Oktober 2015)

Wie groß ist die Anlage?


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2015)

VA 4 Kolben Festsattel mit 293mm Scheiben
HA 2 Kolben Festsattel  mit 290mm Scheiben

Im Winter baue ich dann auf die STI Bremsanlage um, die Sättel sind nicht viel größer/stärker aber die Scheiben sind deutlich größer. VA müssten 326mm Schein und HA auch irgendwas um die 320mm.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Oktober 2015)

Jö, die 326/320 ist schon was angenehmes.

Habe heute auch meine Bremsanlage gesehen, sie ist echt fett. Die 374/370mm sind schon mal eine Ansage


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2015)

Das viele Metall will vom 7ner auch gebremst werden, der Impreza ist dagegen halt deutlich leichter. Quasi schon fast ein Fliegengewicht...


----------



## Zeiss (15. Oktober 2015)

Was würdest Du für einen Reifendruck fahren? Der Meister hat 2,5/2,7 reingemacht, aber ich glaube, es ist zu wenig. Ich wäre da eher in Richtung 2,8 / 3,2 gehen oder sowas.


----------



## Riverna (15. Oktober 2015)

Da bin ich überfragt, da wir nicht mal Ansatzweise sowas großes in der Palette haben. Die QQ´s bekommen bei uns 2.6bar rund rum... ich privat fahre aber immer lieber etwas weniger Luftdruck für mehr Reibfläche. Im Subi fahre ich auch nur 2.2bar statt die 2.4bar die Subaru angibt.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Oktober 2015)

Beim 8er fahre ich im Sommer 3,2/3,6 (245 und 285 bei 18 Zoll) und da fahren sie sich perfekt ab. Ich mag es nicht, wenn die Aussenseiten abgefahren sind und in der Mitte ist noch viel Profil drauf.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gibt vom Wochenende auch ein Bild von meinem


Geile Farbe.  Wüsste ich gerne den Namen von.

Mir gefällt die Farbe besser als das Auto.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2015)

Sieht für mich aus wie gutes altes BRG in HDR fotografiert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Oktober 2015)

Niels macht gute bilder


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe heute auch meine Bremsanlage gesehen, sie ist echt fett. Die 374/370mm sind schon mal eine Ansage



Naja, normale Größe für die Fahrzeug/Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## s-icon (16. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich wäre da eher in Richtung 2,8 / 3,2 gehen oder sowas.



+1

Ich fahre immer den Luftdruck, der als Vollast angegeben ist


----------



## Useful (16. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Ich fahre immer den Luftdruck, der als Vollast angegeben ist



Genauso mache ich das auch, nicht nur weil ich das Auto fast mal voll ist sondern weil der angegebene Druck der Hersteller auch eher zum gemütlichen Fahren berechnet wurde. Also dass die Reifen immer noch zB etwas federn und nicht sooooo hart sind.
Bei Winter tu ich auch den Wert nur +0,1 statt der üblichen 0,2 drauf weils mir sonst teilweise etwas zu viel ist.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich auch. Fahre nachher zum Reifenfritzen. Er wird auch sein Spaß haben, bei 19 Zoller



Haha genial 
Da kann ich mit meinen 14 Zöllern (aber auf Alus) nicht mithalten 
Ich kann morgen oder so mal ein Bild posten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aus wie gutes altes BRG in HDR fotografiert.



Naja wohl eher Klarheit, Sättigung und Kontrast hochgezogen, würde ich zumindest tippen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Oktober 2015)

Was ich mich gerade bei dem Theater um VW gefragt habe:

Wenn alleine in Deutschland 4,7 Millionen Fahrzeuge betroffen sein sollen und es angeblich bei den 1,2l und 1,4l ausreichen soll, eine andere Software aufzuspielen (bei der dann, um die gleiche Leistung beizubehalten ,mehr Sprit verbraucht wird  Kfz-Steuer? Noch mehr verärgerte Kunden?)
Bei den größeren Motoren müssen auch voraussichtlich einige Bauteile ausgetauscht werden.

Jedenfalls, was ist mit Fahrzeugen mit Chiptuning? Die Datensätze sind dann bei den kleinen Motoren futsch und bei den 1,6l Motoren und höher ja auch auf den jeweiligen Motor abgestimmt und somit unbrauchbar. Wer soll die Kosten denn übernehmen
Da sind sicher auch viele Kunden dabei, gerade bei den 1,4 Liter Motoren.
Und vielen ist dann hinsichtlich der Garantie sicher nicht Recht, daß die Vertragswerkstatt mitbekommt, daß da optimiert wurde. (Vielleicht passen da dann sie Stickoxidwerte sogar  )

Bin echt mal gespannt, was da auf VW noch so alles zukommt, an Kosten.
Wandlung, Schadensersatz, Kosten für die Rückrufaktion, Strafzahlungen

Und auch, wie später mit den umgerüsteten Fahrzeugen hinsichtlich Kfz-Steuer verfahren wird. Höherer Verbrauch = höhere Steuer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

> Bin echt mal gespannt, was da auf VW noch so alles zukommt, an Kosten.
> Wandlung, Schadensersatz, Kosten für die Rückrufaktion, Strafzahlungen


Stornierung von Kaufverträgen bzw. Folgeverträgen / Zusagen da ja eben auch diverse Behörden und Firmen auf den KdF Wagen gesetzt hatten / haben


> Höherer Verbrauch = höhere Steuer


Im Gegenzug vielleicht sogar weniger Leistung?

Auch wenn ich deren Räucherofen nicht fahre wäre ich für die Offenlegung der Trickserei damit jeder sehen / lesen kann was und wie dort seit langem geschummelt wurde und deren Auswirkung für den Kunden


----------



## Seeefe (16. Oktober 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Bin echt mal gespannt, was da auf VW noch so alles zukommt, an Kosten.



Man kann von zwischen 45 und 50 Mrd. Euro ausgehen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2015)

@Felgenfuzzi

Da nur Diesel betroffen sind, frage ich mich gerade welche 1,4er betroffen sein sollen?
Betroffen ist der AE-189-Motor als 1,2er; 1,6er und 2,0er.
Ob die Werkstatt das überhaupt mitbekommt, weil die einfach nur "Stecker + Update ausführen klicken" weiß ja noch keiner.
Aber spannend wird es auf jeden Fall noch werden, viele Ingenieure (nicht von VW) die sich in der Presse äußerten gaben ja den Tip ab --> "wenn sie die Stickoxide in den Griff bekommen wollen, dann nur mit mehr Verbrauch oder weniger Leistung."
Ob es so kommt wird man sehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Jedenfalls, was ist mit Fahrzeugen mit Chiptuning? Die Datensätze sind dann bei den kleinen Motoren futsch und bei den 1,6l Motoren und höher ja auch auf den jeweiligen Motor abgestimmt und somit unbrauchbar. Wer soll die Kosten denn übernehmen
> Da sind sicher auch viele Kunden dabei, gerade bei den 1,4 Liter Motoren.
> Und vielen ist dann hinsichtlich der Garantie sicher nicht Recht, daß die Vertragswerkstatt mitbekommt, daß da optimiert wurde. (Vielleicht passen da dann sie Stickoxidwerte sogar  )



Die Kunden natürlich. Oder denkst du, VW zahlt das neue aufspielen einer Kennfeldoptimierung  ?
Und wenn durch eine vorhandene KFO die Garantie futsch ist, hat der Kunde ja eh selbst schuld.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2015)

Und was ist wenn ich nicht in die VW Werkstatt fahren?


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn ich nicht in die VW Werkstatt fahren?



Wenn VW den Rückruf über das KBA macht, und das KBA eine Bestätigung über das "Update" haben will....hast du gar keine Wahl.
Denn wenn du nicht hinfährst, wird vermutlich deine Betriebserlaubnis erlöschen, die Kisten hätten ja theoretisch gar nicht zugelassen werden dürfen, da sie den Abgastest nicht bestehen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Kunden natürlich. Oder denkst du, VW zahlt das neue aufspielen einer Kennfeldoptimierung  ?
> Und wenn durch eine vorhandene KFO die Garantie futsch ist, hat der Kunde ja eh selbst schuld.



Es kommt drauf an, wo diese "Trickfunktion" verbuddelt ist. Ich vermute, dass es im Betriebsystem des Steuergeräts vergraben ist. Sprich sowas in der Art: "wenn sich die Vorderräder drehen, aber die Hinterräder stehen, spritze XY% mehr vom AdBlue ein". Wobei diese XY% sowohl ein fester Wert im Datenstand sein kann, als auch ein ein Wert, der in Abhängigkeit von den anderen Messgrößen berechnet wird.

Wenn VW nur das BS ändert, _kann_ der Datenstand/Kennfeld(er) unberührt bleiben. Wenn sie aber beides ändern müssen, dann eben nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es nur um das Adblue ginge, bzw. deren eingespritzte Menge wäre das für VW kein all zu großes Problem, und das würde auch nur die Euro 6 Diesel betreffen.
Da die ganzen Euro 5 Diesel aber gar kein Adblue besitzen, wird das richtig teuer..........gerüchteweise spricht man momentan neben dem Softwareupdate von 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. neue Einspritzdüsen oder
2. größerer Rußpartikelfilter + öfterer Reinigungsvorgang (und dadurch höherer Verbrauch) oder
3.  1+2

Man wird sehen, aber billig wird das nicht.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (16. Oktober 2015)

Ein schönes Auto, Riverna. Zeigst Du uns noch Bilder vom Motor? Welche Bereifung fährst Du?
Das die Farbe british racing green ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Auch wenn die Bilder teils bearbeitet sind, schaut es dafür zu flippig aus.
Um welche Farbe handelt es sich nun, Riverna?


----------



## stevie4one (16. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn ich nicht in die VW Werkstatt fahren?



Die Frage stellt sich doch garnicht, da das KBA den Rückruf anordnet!
*Abgasskandal: Bundesamt zwingt VW zum Rückruf von 2,4 Millionen Autos*

_Autobesitzer sind dazu verpflichtet, einem Rückruf zu folgen und ihren Wagen in eine Vertragswerkstatt zu bringen. Wer das Problem nicht beheben lässt, muss damit rechnen, dass sein Auto stillgelegt wird, erklärt der TÜV Nord. Rückrufe sind für die Fahrzeughalter fast immer kostenlos._


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie oft sollte man die Reifen wuchten lassen?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Kunden natürlich. Oder denkst du, VW zahlt das neue aufspielen einer Kennfeldoptimierung  ?
> Und wenn durch eine vorhandene KFO die Garantie futsch ist, hat der Kunde ja eh selbst schuld.



Tja, ich weiß nicht.
Ist schließlich nicht das Verschulden des Kunden, daß die Fahrzeuge nur doch Mogelei eine Zulassung erhalten haben, bzw. durch Mogelei unter falschen Voraussetzungen eingestuft worden sind und nun die BE verlieren könnten.

Ich wäre da ziemlich sauer als Kunde, da käme dann bei mir wohl der Streithammel durch 
Auch mit einer Reduzierung der Leistung, um die Grenzwerte einzuhalten, wäre ich nicht einverstanden. Hat ja meist doch einen Grund, warum man sich für eine bestimmte Motorisierung entschieden hat.




aloha84 schrieb:


> @Felgenfuzzi
> 
> Da nur Diesel betroffen sind, frage ich mich gerade welche 1,4er betroffen sein sollen?
> Betroffen ist der AE-189-Motor als 1,2er; 1,6er und 2,0er.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, vielleicht habe ich mich auch verhört. War ein längerer Bericht im DLF. Dort hieß es, bei den 1,2 und 1,4l Motoren täte es voraussichtlich ein Softwareupdate, was aber halt mit höherem Verbrauch zu Buche schlagen würde (wenn die Leistung beibehalten werden soll) und bei den größeren Motoren andere Einspritzdüsen und weitere technische Maßnahmen.

Interessant finde ich, daß nun so getan wird, als wäre das locker machbar. Dann frage ich mich, warum da überhaupt getrickst wurde. Dürften ja auch nicht gleich mehrere Liter sein, die dann zusätzlich verbraucht werden.


@Dr. Bakterius
Ich auch. Und endlich eine Verpflichtung zu realitätsnahen Angaben in Sachen Verbrauch. Da war die uralte Version mit _konstant 90 km/h / konstant 120 km/h_ noch aussagekräftiger, als der NEFZ/MNEFZ (0 - 50 km/h innerhalb von 26 Sekunden  / gesamtes Fahrzeug darf auf 30 Grad aufgeheizt werden / Verwendung serienferner spezieller Leichtlauföle und -reifen möglich / Klimaanlage und sonstige Verbraucher ausgeschaltet usw)

Aber ist ja scheinbar nicht gewollt:
_Die englisch Worldwide harmonized Light vehicles Test Cycle  (WLTC) genannte Prozedur soll diese Ziele weltweit erreichen, nach einem  Beschluss des Umweltausschusses des EU-Parlaments soll sie 2017 in der  EU in Kraft treten. *Ein Veto der deutschen Bundesregierung hat diesen Plan vorläufig gestoppt*.  Experten rechnen damit, dass die durchschnittlichen Verbrauchswerte  nach WLTP gegenüber NEFZ um bis zu 25 Prozent höher ausfallen.  Verbraucher erhielten dadurch erheblich realitätsnähere Angaben als  bisher._

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrzyklus


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich müsste die Regierung ja dafür sein, weil mehr Steuereinnahmen.
Aber bei der Lobbyarbeit, wird das nichts werden.


----------



## s-icon (16. Oktober 2015)

Wie haltet ihr das eigentlich mit dem Einfahren?
Bisher hab ich den immer warmgefahren und Vollgas.

Gestern hab ich mir mal die Empfehlung vom GT S durchgelesen:

max 4500rpm und 140 km/h für die ersten 1500km.


Vorletzter spannender Neuzugang dieses Jahr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hörst du eigentlich irgendwann mal auf mit Autos kaufen?
Wenn der Motor neu ist, soll man ihn erstmal einfahren, also keine max Drehzahl usw.
Dann nach glaube 1000km nen Ölwechsel und danach steigern.

Aber, normalerweise werden die Motoren meine ich getestet bevor sie eingebaut werden.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (16. Oktober 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie oft sollte man die Reifen wuchten lassen?



Immer wenn eine Unwucht vorhanden ist, muss man die Räder neu auswuchten lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihr das eigentlich mit dem Einfahren?
> Bisher hab ich den immer warmgefahren und Vollgas.
> 
> Gestern hab ich mir mal die Empfehlung vom GT S durchgelesen:
> ...



Vom Motor her ist warmfahren und dann ruhig Vollgas geben eher förderlich als schädlich.
Jedoch sollte man dem Getriebe etwas Zeit geben sich einzulaufen, zumindest laut unserem User Zappaesk, der bei Getrag tätig ist.


----------



## keinnick (16. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> zumindest laut unserem User Zappaesk, der bei Getrag tätig ist.



Wo steckt der eigentlich?


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (16. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vom Motor her ist warmfahren und dann ruhig Vollgas geben eher förderlich als schädlich.
> Jedoch sollte man dem Getriebe etwas Zeit geben sich einzulaufen, zumindest laut unserem User Zappaesk, der bei Getrag tätig ist.



Könntest Du bitte erklären wieso es eher förderlich als schädlich für den Motor ist, wenn man Vollgas gibt? Also im Zusammenhang mit dem Einfahren ist es wohl gemeint, nicht?
Mich würde einfach interessieren wieso? Porsche empfiehlt in diesem Fall doch was gänzlich anderes. Auf gut deutsch: Die ersten 1500 Kilometer die ruhige Kugel schieben.

Tolles Auto icon. Zeig uns doch mehr Bilder, wenn Du schon so ein Gerät hast.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Oktober 2015)

Der arbeitet doch bei ZF ?!?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2015)

z.B. hier ist es erklärt: Wie geschmiert | Technology Review




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der arbeitet doch bei ZF ?!?



Nee, Getrag ist schon richtig


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (16. Oktober 2015)

Ach, der Artikel. Trotzdem danke für den Link.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an, wo diese "Trickfunktion" verbuddelt ist. Ich vermute, dass es im Betriebsystem des Steuergeräts vergraben ist. Sprich sowas in der Art: "wenn sich die Vorderräder drehen, aber die Hinterräder stehen, spritze XY% mehr vom AdBlue ein". Wobei diese XY% sowohl ein fester Wert im Datenstand sein kann, als auch ein ein Wert, der in Abhängigkeit von den anderen Messgrößen berechnet wird.
> 
> Wenn VW nur das BS ändert, _kann_ der Datenstand/Kennfeld(er) unberührt bleiben. Wenn sie aber beides ändern müssen, dann eben nicht.


Beim Software flashen mit dem Tester vom Hersteller wird immer der komplette Datensatz überschrieben. Da kann man nicht nur einzelne Teile aussuchen.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie oft sollte man die Reifen wuchten lassen?


Wenn du Unwucht merkst.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> z.B. hier ist es erklärt: Wie geschmiert | Technology Review


Komisch das selbst die aus der Entwicklung bei uns das nicht empfehlen. Wenn da was dran wär, dann wüssten es die Autohersteller mitlerweile auch...


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Software flashen mit dem Tester vom Hersteller wird immer der komplette Datensatz überschrieben. Da kann man nicht nur einzelne Teile aussuchen.



Tja, dumm gelaufen für den Kunden., würde ich sagen.

Wir konnten sowas.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Komisch das selbst die aus der Entwicklung bei uns das nicht empfehlen. Wenn da was dran wär, dann wüssten es die Autohersteller mitlerweile auch...



Es scheint aber was dran zu sein


----------



## s-icon (16. Oktober 2015)

Dann werd ich wohl 500-1000km etwas gemächlicher Fahren und dann langsam Vollgas.

Danke, gerne doch:

Leider schon verkauft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Wetter natürlich mit Winterreifen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (16. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es scheint aber was dran zu sein



Was denn? Ich halte den Artikel für großen Quatsch, lass mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn was dran ist.
S-icon, ich würde die Porsche Empfehlung sogar ausdehnen, und die ersten 3000 Kilometer piano machen. 
Es macht aber auch keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren. Denn das Thema entwickelt sich meist wie beim Klassiker, dem Motoröl.


----------



## s-icon (16. Oktober 2015)

3000km sind mir eigentlich zu lange. Das wäre 6-7 Monate. 
Dafür fehlt mir die Geduld



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hörst du eigentlich irgendwann mal auf mit Autos kaufen?



Wenn mich kein Auto mehr reizt


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (16. Oktober 2015)

Das dachte ich mir, und so geht es wohl den meisten.
Achja, geniales Auto. Da träumen andere nur von, viel Spass damit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Was denn? Ich halte den Artikel für großen Quatsch, lass mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn was dran ist.



Der so genannte 3. Körper ist vom Fraunhofer Insitut und vom KIT nachgewiesen und die beiden Fakultäten sind ja nun nicht gerade unseriös.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (16. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der so genannte 3. Körper ist vom Fraunhofer Insitut und vom KIT nachgewiesen und die beiden Fakultäten sind ja nun nicht gerade unseriös.



Naja. Unseriös ist wenn die offiziele Porsche Empfehlung lautet die ersten 1500 Kilometer piano zu fahren, Du sie ja gelesen hast, aber Du dann schreibst lieber Vollgas geben, und Dein Wissen aus dem Heise Artikel beziehst, und selber nicht erklärst.
Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen überholten oder neuen Motor erlebt, der nicht gedankt hat, wenn er ordentlich eingefahren wurde.
Mit gedankt meine ich nicht messbaren Ölverbrauch sowie auch die volle Leistung abgab.

Du hast den Artikel wohl selber nicht genau gelesen, denn dort steht:

"Da aber kein Kunde das Einfahren so genau dosieren kann, wollen sowohl Matthias Scherge wie auch Peter Berlet den Prozess des Einfahrens in die Automobilproduktion vorverlegen. Reibende Werkzeuge sollen die Flächen so vorbehandeln, dass sie später im Fahrbetrieb einen dritten Körper ausbilden. Dafür spielt die nanokristalline Struktur der Oberfläche, die durch die Vorbehandlung erzeugt wird, offenbar eine wichtige Rolle."

Den Motor auf der Strasse bzw. im Strassenverkehr so einzufahren, dass diese Schicht entsteht, ist folglich gar nicht so richtig möglich.
Und wenn, wird auch wirklich nicht beschrieben wie. Dann müssen wohl genaue Drehzahl, Lastzustände eingehalten werden etc. 
Es wird zwar anfangs geschrieben dass der Herr Ing. meint nach wenigen Minuten Vollgas zu geben, aber das ist wohl eher daher gesagt, bzw. ein Bild entgegen dem aus seiner Sicht veraltetem Einfahren. Denn danach folgt der oben zitierte Teil, wo dann direkt widerlegt wird dass das eben doch nicht so einfach ist.

Das Fazit des Autors verleitet halt zur ohnehin schon falschen Annahme, die einige seit lesen des Artikels vertreten.


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Geile Farbe.  Wüsste ich gerne den Namen von.



Nicht nur du 



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Ein schönes Auto, Riverna. Zeigst Du uns noch Bilder vom Motor? Welche Bereifung fährst Du?
> Das die Farbe british racing green ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Auch wenn die Bilder teils bearbeitet sind, schaut es dafür zu flippig aus.
> Um welche Farbe handelt es sich nun, Riverna?



Wie die Farbe heißt weiß ich nicht, weiß nur das es eine besondere Farbe von Subaru ist. British Racing Green ist es nicht. Bereichung ist 245/35R18 Federal RS-R. Bilder vom Motor habe ich nur ein einziges, weil es da auch nichts besonderes zu sehen gibt. Hab aber mal das eine Bild angehangen.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie oft sollte man die Reifen wuchten lassen?



VA jedes Jahr beim Umstecken um Vibrationen im Lenkrad zu vermeiden. Hinterachse merkst du eine Unwucht auch nicht wirklich. Da man aber jedes Jahr von vorne nach hinten wechselt, wird mit der Zeit eh jede Achse neu gewuchtet. Zumindestens machen wir das so.

@Zeiss im HWL sind auch irgendwie nur behinderte... meckert ein Peugeot 206 (rofl) und Clio Besitzer (lol) über einen 7ner BMW, ein Typ der keinen Plan von Autos hat wirft anderen vor sie wären bei Fähnchen-Händler und will dies anhand eines Bildes beurteilen wo man eine Betonwand und zwei Autos sieht? Ganz großes Kino da...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich verstehe das problem am einfahren nicht. Dauert doch nicht lange. Nimmst dir halt ein tag frei und spulst die 1000 km ab.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Naja. Unseriös ist wenn die offiziele Porsche Empfehlung lautet die ersten 1500 Kilometer piano zu fahren, Du sie ja gelesen hast, aber Du dann schreibst lieber Vollgas geben, und Dein Wissen aus dem Heise Artikel beziehst, und selber nicht erklärst.
> Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen überholten oder neuen Motor erlebt, der nicht gedankt hat, wenn er ordentlich eingefahren wurde.
> Mit gedankt meine ich nicht messbaren Ölverbrauch sowie auch die volle Leistung abgab.



Ich habe mich nicht auf den Artikel bezogen, sondern auf das Thema, welches dort behandelt wird.
Ich kann bislang bei vier Motoren sagen, dass eine Belastung von Anfang an keineswegs schadet.
Passat B6 2.0TDI, 520d E61, 520d F11, C-Klasse S205 250BT.
Alle Motoren haben von Anfang an, wenn warm, immer Vollgas gesehen/wurden nicht geschont und keiner hatte nach den 3 Jahren und 160-180k km einen messbaren Ölverbrauch. Bei der C-Klasse muss es sich noch rausstellen, die hat erst 35k km drauf.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Oktober 2015)

@Riverna Ist der silberne Kasten der Ladeluftkühler wie beim Mazda 3MPS?


----------



## dsdenni (17. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nicht auf den Artikel bezogen, sondern auf das Thema, welches dort behandelt wird.
> Ich kann bislang bei vier Motoren sagen, dass eine Belastung von Anfang an keineswegs schadet.
> Passat B6 2.0TDI, 520d E61, 520d F11, C-Klasse S205 250BT.
> Alle Motoren haben von Anfang an, wenn warm, immer Vollgas gesehen/wurden nicht geschont und keiner hatte nach den 3 Jahren und 160-180k km einen messbaren Ölverbrauch. Bei der C-Klasse muss es sich noch rausstellen, die hat erst 35k km drauf.


Sogar JP meinte mal (er hat ja bei Porsche gearbeitet) das die Kunden die dem Motor gleich auf die Fresse gegeben haben länger was davon hatten als die die den Motor viel zu lange geschont haben  


@ Riverna: Hängt da dein Ölfilter links im Motorraum?^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man dem Motor gleich richtig gibt, bekommt er mehr Spitzenleistung, das ist einfach so. Allerdings ist das nicht grade förderlich für die Haltbarkeit. Taxis bekommen auch gleich ab km 0 richtig Dampf und deswegen gehen die auch so gut. Das so viele Taximotoren so hohe Laufleistungen erreichen liegt nur daran das der Motor nie kalt wird und auch bei längeren Standzeiten durchläuft.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2015)

Also bei uns sind die Taxis aus wenn sie stehen.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> @Zeiss im HWL sind auch irgendwie nur behinderte... meckert ein Peugeot 206 (rofl) und Clio Besitzer (lol) über einen 7ner BMW, ein Typ der keinen Plan von Autos hat wirft anderen vor sie wären bei Fähnchen-Händler und will dies anhand eines Bildes beurteilen wo man eine Betonwand und zwei Autos sieht? Ganz großes Kino da...



Ja, die sind einfach nur behindert geworden.

Wobei das Bild hier:

Klick mich

Ist schon etwas unvorteilhaft. Aber, wenn man den Händler sich genauer anschaut Nutzfahrzeug Zentrum Dortmund UG, bekommt man einen anderen Eindruck. Aber, Hauptsache die Fresse aufreissen...

Und von Bussystemen hat keiner von denen auch nur ansatzweise eine Hauch von Ahnung. Also, Perle vor die Säue.


----------



## Riverna (17. Oktober 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> @Riverna Ist der silberne Kasten der Ladeluftkühler wie beim Mazda 3MPS?



Ja das ist der Ladeluftkühler der dann durch die Hutze in der Motorhaube mit frischer Luft gekühlt wird, was für das Ansprechverhalten deutlich besser ist. Ein FMIC sorgt für ein größeres Turboloch als ein TMIC. 

@dsdennis
Richtig erkannt. Links sitzt der Ölfilter.

@Zeiss
Naja von den "Jungs" kann man halt nicht viel erwarten. Die haben damals schon über meinen 100NX hergezogen, obwohl da mehr Sporttechnik drin gesteckt. Aber so ein Peugeot Baguette ist natürlich ein Racecar nur weil ein Ölkühler verbaut ist... die haben an jedem was zu meckern. Mein Mazda und mein Subaru wären bestimmt auch total ******** und nicht halb so geil wie deren Gelump.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also bei uns sind die Taxis aus wenn sie stehen.


Habt ihr ECO-Taxifahrer?  Wenn es bei uns nen bischen kälter oder heißer wird, dann stehen am Bahnhof ca. 20 Taxis und alle haben den Motor an. Die Taxifahrer wollen ja nicht frieren oder schwitzen.  Außerdem ist es besser für den Motor.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (17. Oktober 2015)

Und selbst wenn die aus sind, kühlen die Motoren nicht komplett aus und das Oel bleibt ebenfalls überall, wo es hingehört.

@dsdenni
Jp? Wer ist das nochmal? Auch einer von den Typen aus den Sendungen wie PS-Profis, Autochecker & Co.?

Weiß nicht, ob man denen alles glauben soll.
Vor allem aber dürften in Porsche Werkstätten nur selten welche auftauchen, die 150-200tkm und mehr auf der Uhr haben.
Sagt ja auch niemand, daß ein Motor davon gleich kaputtgeht und dem Erstbesitzer oder Leasingnehmer kann es so gesehen egal sein.

Ist genau wie die Diskussionen um Warmfahren oder nicht, Wasseröl oder Oele mit höherer Viskosität, Druckaufnahme, ewig lange Wechselintervalle, Lebensdauerfüllungen bei Getrieben und Diff usw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ein Motor 1 Stunde aus ist, dann muss man den wieder warm fahren. Ein Motor ist nicht "warm" wenn das Öl oder Wasser 90°C hat. Ein Motor ist "warm" wenn Zylinder und Kolben ihr Betriebsmaß erreicht haben. Man nimmt halt nur das Wasser und Öl als Anhaltspunkt. Unter Vollast fahren alle Motoren mit Kennfeldthermostat mit 70-80°C Wasser oder eventuell noch weniger. Das gibt mehr Leistung. Trotzdem hat der Kolben noch seine optimale Größe und der Verschleiß ist am geringsten.


----------



## dsdenni (17. Oktober 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn die aus sind, kühlen die Motoren nicht komplett aus und das Oel bleibt ebenfalls überall, wo es hingehört.
> 
> @dsdenni
> Jp? Wer ist das nochmal? Auch einer von den Typen aus den Sendungen wie PS-Profis, Autochecker & Co.?
> ...


Ja gut haste auch wieder recht. Solche Diskussionen sind echt nicht endbar 


@ Riverna: Das ist sicher nicht vom Werk so oder? Hast du das gemacht um den besser zu wechseln weil ich kann mir vorstellen das das bei dem Motor sonst unangenehm ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> @ Riverna: Das ist sicher nicht vom Werk so oder? Hast du das gemacht um den besser zu wechseln weil ich kann mir vorstellen das das bei dem Motor sonst unangenehm ist


Ich nehme mal an das da ein Zusatzölkühler mit in Reihe geschaltet ist. Ist eine einfache und gute Lösung. Ölfilter ab -> Schlauch dran -> zum Filter -> Schlauch -> Ölkühler und wieder zurück zum Ölfilterflansch am Motor.


----------



## dsdenni (17. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an das da ein Zusatzölkühler mit in Reihe geschaltet ist. Ist eine einfache und gute Lösung. Ölfilter ab -> Schlauch dran -> zum Filter -> Schlauch -> Ölkühler und wieder zurück zum Ölfilterflansch am Motor.


Ahhh ok das wird es sein [emoji28]


----------



## Riverna (17. Oktober 2015)

Genau so ist es. Ausserdem habe ich dadurch den originalen Ölkühler (der Ölfilter wird durch das Kühlwasser gekühlt) aus dem Kreislauf genommen. Da der Wasserkreislauf damit bei höherer Leistung als Serie überfordert ist. Meine DK ist jetzt locker 20Grad kühler.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2015)

Mir ist schon seit einiger Zeit aufgefallen dass einige Autohersteller zu schmale bzw. zu kleine LED-Lampen verbauen zB. für Blinker, Bremsleuchten und Rückfahrlichter.
Die sieht man tagsüber sehr schlecht, vor allem wenn man nicht direkt hinter so einem Auto fährt/steht.
Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen zB. Mercedes die haben sehr breite oder gar doppelte LED-Anordnungen die sieht man garantiert.

Ich hoffe dass bald die OLEDs eingeführt werden denn das dürften dann flächige LED-Leuchten werden und das Problem der schlechten Lichtverteilung der aktuellen punktförmigen LEDs wäre Geschichte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2015)

Finde ich nicht. 
mMn ist die Beleuchtung mit der LED Technik deutlich besserer geworden. Vorallem tagsüber hat die LED Technik mMn Vorteile, da deutlich mehr Leuchtkraft im Vergleich zu einer Glühleuchte.
Dazu kommt noch die bessere Erkennbarkeit durch das schnelle Ansprechverhalten von LEDs (gerade beim Blinker, Bremsleuchte)


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2015)

Beim Blinker ist das Ansprechverhalten imo total egal, beim Bremslicht kann es dagegen wirklich die cm zwischen Crash und kein Crash aus machen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Oktober 2015)

Naja. Ob nun das bremslicht paar ms früher leuchtet is doch egal. Der mensch ist immer zu langsam.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim Blinker ist das Ansprechverhalten imo total egal, beim Bremslicht kann es dagegen wirklich die cm zwischen Crash und kein Crash aus machen.



Finde ich nicht. Gerade beim Blinken deutlich vorteilhaft 
Eine blinkende LED ist deutlich auffälliger als eine blinkende Glühleuchte, da die LED "härter" blinkt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass bald die OLEDs eingeführt werden denn das dürften dann flächige LED-Leuchten werden und das Problem der schlechten Lichtverteilung der aktuellen punktförmigen LEDs wäre Geschichte.


Ich hoffe das keine OLEDs eingeführt werden, weil die ziemlich schnell kaputt sind gegenüber normalen LEDs.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2015)

Bei den LEDs gehen eh die Boards kaputt bevor die LED selbst eine Chance hat zu altern. Und bis dahin halten auch Oleds.


----------



## Joungmerlin (18. Oktober 2015)

Frage an die Mercedes Spezies hier.
Meine Schwägerin ist grade mit deren R-Klasse hier.
Im Display wird angezeigt, das das ESP/ABS nicht funktioniert.

Sicherungen sind iO.
Gibt's da irgendwelche Bauteile, die da bekanntermaßen gerne mal ausfallen??


----------



## mrairworthy (18. Oktober 2015)

@s-icon: das ist eine VORGABE von Mercedes. Ein Freund von mir fährt den C63S. Er hat sich nicht an die Einfahrphase gehalten, die ja extra noch mal auf der Windschutzscheibe steht. Jetzt hatte er einen Turboschaden, Mercedes hat das Fahrzeug ausgelesen und daraufhin eine Übernahme des Schadens abgelehnt, da das Auto nicht wie vorgeschrieben eingefahren wurde.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2015)

Sehr kundenfreundlich....


----------



## Verminaard (18. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sehr kundenfreundlich....



Kunde beachtet absichtlich nicht die Vorgaben des Herstellers und der Hersteller ist jetzt boese weil er den Schaden nicht uebernimmt?
Warum?


----------



## Beam39 (18. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das keine OLEDs eingeführt werden, weil die ziemlich schnell kaputt sind gegenüber normalen LEDs.



Wie viele Audis ich hier schon mit kaputten LED' s gesehen habe.. Teilweise kaum nen Jahr alt. Mal is es das Tagfahrlicht, mal der Blinker, mal die Bremsleuchte..


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kunde beachtet absichtlich nicht die Vorgaben des Herstellers und der Hersteller ist jetzt boese weil er den Schaden nicht uebernimmt?
> Warum?


Wir wissen nicht wie weit er von der Vorgabe abgewiesen ist, also kann es sich hier um 1km oder um die kompletten 1xxxkm handeln.
Ebenfalls wissen wir nicht wie weit er von den Vorgaben abgewichen ist, also wie viele rpm/m und wie viele Minuten.
Selbst wenn das der Fall wissen wir nicht, wieso das passiert ist.
Auch hat der 63S ein Automatikgetriebe, also hat man gar nicht die Kontrolle wie viel Drehzahl der Motor hat, da das Auto selber entscheidet wann er schaltet.
Das man ein Turbo warm/kaltfahren sollte sollte bekannt sein,  aber das man einen Turbolader einfahren soll kommt mir seltsam vor, da ich keinen technischen Grund sehe.
Oder gibt es einen technisch Grund dafür?

Deswegen halte ich das für "sehr kundenfreundlich".


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2015)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> @s-icon: das ist eine VORGABE von Mercedes. Ein Freund von mir fährt den C63S. Er hat sich nicht an die Einfahrphase gehalten, die ja extra noch mal auf der Windschutzscheibe steht. Jetzt hatte er einen Turboschaden, Mercedes hat das Fahrzeug ausgelesen und daraufhin eine Übernahme des Schadens abgelehnt, da das Auto nicht wie vorgeschrieben eingefahren wurde.


Was ich dabei nicht verstehe ist, warum reduzierte Drehzahlen bis km x nicht einfach im Steuergerät abgelegt werden wenn sie doch ach so wichtig sind. Dass da genug Platz für allerlei Sonderfunktionalität ist hat VW ja eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


----------



## dsdenni (18. Oktober 2015)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> @s-icon: das ist eine VORGABE von Mercedes. Ein Freund von mir fährt den C63S. Er hat sich nicht an die Einfahrphase gehalten, die ja extra noch mal auf der Windschutzscheibe steht. Jetzt hatte er einen Turboschaden, Mercedes hat das Fahrzeug ausgelesen und daraufhin eine Übernahme des Schadens abgelehnt, da das Auto nicht wie vorgeschrieben eingefahren wurde.


Kann man sowas überhaupt auslesen, oder ist das gelaber um den Schaden nicht reparieren zu müssen?


----------



## Riverna (18. Oktober 2015)

War heute an Nürburgring... immer wieder geil. War einer von euch das Wochenende da? Fahren konnte man vergessen, da war mehr Verkehr als auf jeder Landstraße.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

> War einer von euch das Wochenende da?


Wenn ich so etwas vor der Haustür hätte wäre ich wohl seit Ewigkeiten Dauergast und hätte einen passenden Spaßwagen


----------



## Riverna (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab es auch nicht vor der Haustür und bin trotzdem öfters da, wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich war im Sommer auch mit meinem Peugeot dort, für mich sind's 650km
An Carfreitag bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich dann mit meiner s14 vor Ort, angenommen das Wetter lässt Sommerreifen zu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

Je nach Route 400 - 450 km ist schon nicht wenig und mit meiner Allerweltskarre nicht wirklich der kick


----------



## Zeiss (18. Oktober 2015)

Nach dem ich jetzt die Winterräder drauf habe und die Reifen von den Sommerräder runter sind, konnte ich sie etwas genauer anschauen... Nun, was sol ich sagen, eine Felge war wohl krumm, zumindest ist ein Fleck von der Wärmebehandlung im Lack unter dem Reifen...  Bei einer anderen Felge wurde das Aussenhorn "gespachtelt" und schlecht abgeschliffen. So eine SCH**SSE, bin echt sauer.


----------



## Riverna (18. Oktober 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> *An Carfreitag *bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich dann mit meiner s14 vor Ort, angenommen das Wetter lässt Sommerreifen zu



Würde ich mir sparen, da ist es brechend voll und die ganzen Einzeller aus Deutschland versammeln sich an diesem Tag da. 
Seit wann hast du eine S14? Hast du Bilder?


----------



## s-icon (18. Oktober 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann man sowas überhaupt auslesen, oder ist das gelaber um den Schaden nicht reparieren zu müssen?



Zumindestens bei Porsche kann man alles auslesen: Betriebsstunden, Laufleistung, Überdreher etc.
Wird auch regelmäßig beim 111 Punkte Check geprüft.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Oktober 2015)

Von Mercedes hab ich auch bei Leasingrückläufern von einem auslesen gehört. 
Konkret wurde der Vollgasanteil (von 10 oder 16% glaube ich) genannt.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Oktober 2015)

Die können alles mögliche auslesen. Welche Drehzahl gefahren worden ist bei welcher Motortemp. ob erhöhter Ladedruck gefahren ist etc. pp. pp. Machen sie bei Garantiefällen o.Ä. aber sehr sehr selten. Wenn da aber jemand mit ner aufgemotzten Kiste antanzt und auf die Frage ob was am Motor gemacht worden ist mit einem "Nein" antwortet, könnte es sein dass sie skeptisch werden .

Einer aus der Gegend hier hat sich von BMW nen 335er als Jahreswagen geholt welcher paar Monate später +400ps hatte. Obwohl der Tune bekannt war haben sie ihm auf Kulanz die HDP getauscht.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2015)

War das beim Nussan GTR nicht auch so, dass per GPS gespeichert wurde, ob man auf ner Rennstrecke unterwegs war. Was dann im Zweifel Probleme mit der Garantie gab?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Oktober 2015)

Afaik gab es nicht "Im Zweifel Probleme" sondern die Garantie erlischt beim GTR sofort wenn er auf einer Rennstrecke war. Auch erlischt sie wenn nicht das Original-Öl von Nissan genutzt wurde und sobald die Motortemperatur eine gewisse Zahl übersteigt (was wohl selbst im Sommer bei Autobahnfahrten passiert ohne großartig zu heizen). 
Also wegen Garantie würde ich mir kein GTR kaufen, das kannste eh vergessen (muss ja auch nen Grund haben warum er so "billig" ist).


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (19. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht wie weit er von der Vorgabe abgewiesen ist, also kann es sich hier um 1km oder um die kompletten 1xxxkm handeln.
> Ebenfalls wissen wir nicht wie weit er von den Vorgaben abgewichen ist, also wie viele rpm/m und wie viele Minuten.
> Selbst wenn das der Fall wissen wir nicht, wieso das passiert ist.
> Auch hat der 63S ein Automatikgetriebe, also hat man gar nicht die Kontrolle wie viel Drehzahl der Motor hat, da das Auto selber entscheidet wann er schaltet.
> ...



Kurzum: Er ist von der Vorgabe abgewichen, in welcher Form auch immer, obwohl diese ihm bewusst war.
Du hast von nichts eine Ahnung "wissen wir nicht.... wissen wir nicht.... wissen wir nicht...". Ich habe es jetzt drei mal gezählt.
Jetzt hälst Du es für kundenunfreundlich, wenn das Unternehmen eine kostenfreie Leistung verweigert, weil derjenige den Motor/Turbo gehimmelt hat und sich nicht an Vorgaben hielt.

Wie kannst Du denn überhaupt bewerten, ob hier ein Garantieanspruch vorliegt, ohne überhaupt etwas von dem Fall zu wissen?
Genauer gesagt zu wissen wie mit dem Motor umgegangen wurde? Du sagst ja selbst, das Du es nicht weißt. Aber zum Fazit kundenunfreundlich kommst du trotzdem. 

Vielleicht kann er den Heise Artikel ausdrucken, und Mercedes vorlegen. Eventuell gibt es dann Ersatz.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Einer aus der Gegend hier hat sich von BMW nen 335er als Jahreswagen geholt welcher paar Monate später +400ps hatte. Obwohl der Tune bekannt war haben sie ihm auf Kulanz die HDP getauscht.



Die HDP vom 335i kostet auch nur 435€ (und ist nebenher auch ein Verbrauchsteil), da machen sie nicht lange rum.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Afaik gab es nicht "Im Zweifel Probleme" sondern die Garantie erlischt beim GTR sofort wenn er auf einer Rennstrecke war. Auch erlischt sie wenn nicht das Original-Öl von Nissan genutzt wurde und sobald die Motortemperatur eine gewisse Zahl übersteigt (was wohl selbst im Sommer bei Autobahnfahrten passiert ohne großartig zu heizen).
> Also wegen Garantie würde ich mir kein GTR kaufen, das kannste eh vergessen (muss ja auch nen Grund haben warum er so "billig" ist).



Lol. Das zeugt wirklich von der Standfestigkeit des Fahrzeuges.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2015)

Betraf dieses Garantiegedöns nicht nur die ersten GTRs? Nissan ist wohl mittlerweile kulanter geworden...


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Betraf dieses Garantiegedöns nicht nur die ersten GTRs? Nissan ist wohl mittlerweile kulanter geworden...



Beim GTR ist es folgendermaßen:
Zitat Nissan:


> Wenn  das ESP deaktiviert wird (mit Ausnahme für Anfahren in Notsituationen),  oder  Du auf eine Rennstrecke fährst, verfällt zunächst die Garantie  für Schäden, die aufgrund unsachgemäßer Nutzung oder Überbeanspruchung  auftreten. Wenn Du allerdings danach mit Deinem GT-R zu einem Nissan  High Performance Center fährst,  wird dort die Garantie  nach einer  After Track Inspektion wieder hergestellt werden. Die Begründung ist  ganz einfach: Wenn ein Serienfahrzeug für Motorsport eingesetzt wird,  muss es auch entsprechend gewartet werden - deshalb empfehlen wir immer  vor einem Besuch der Rennstrecke das Auto ebenfalls warten zu lassen.   So kann das Nissan High Performance Center den GT-R perfekt auf die  Rennstrecke einstellen (Radsturz, Reifen- und Bremsencheck etc.)
> Ich  hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle bringen - wir werden  demnächst auch noch einmal ausführlicher darüber berichten. Beste Grüße



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/NissanDeutschland/posts/354644004649494

Eigentlich ganz interessant.....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2015)

Ist für mich nur eine einfache Ausrede.
Denke eher, die machen das, um ihren Gewinn zu maximieren.
So ein Besuch in dem "High Performance Center" ist sicherlich nicht günstig 
Die sollten mal lieber was gegen das Überhitzen der Kupplungen vom DKG und Allrad unternehmen.
Das ist halt das, was einen Nissan von einem Porsche 911 Turbo, Audi R8 oder anderen "premium" Fahrzeugen unterscheidet und was ich dann im Preis bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Oktober 2015)

Eben, genauso das Öl, was absolut nichts besonderes ist. Aber natürlich gibts da den Premium-Aufschlag, man hat ja keine Wahl  

Da werden einfach Bauern gefangen. Man denkt man bekommt ein sehr günstiges Auto im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, bei der Wartung allerdings holen sie sich alles wieder rein. Zusätzlich muss das Öl wohl auch extrem oft gewechselt werden. Hält man den Intervall nicht ein --> Wieder Garantieverlust. 
Die wissen genau wie sie Kohle machen.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich geht es dabei ums Geld verdienen, da braucht man sich nichts vormachen.
Ob es die Käufer finanziell stört ist da die andere Sache, wer sich einen GTR hinstellt dürfte wohl wissen, dass der Unterhalt teurer ist als bei einem Golf.
Ich meine ein GTR bringt Fahrleistungen eines R8, 911 und das lässt sich Nissan nunmal entlohnen.
Das mit dem Öl sehe ich auch eher unproblematisch......lass sie doch ihr "Nissan-Öl" reinkippen, ich hab z.B.: noch nie einen Lambo etc.pp. bei PitStop für einen Ölwechsel stehen sehen.
Mich würde aber als Käufer stören, dass ich nach einer Runde NS Zeit investieren muss, um die Garantie wieder zum Leben zu erwecken......das ist halt "unpraktisch".


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> I
> Das ist halt das, was einen Nissan von einem Porsche 911 Turbo, Audi R8 oder anderen "premium" Fahrzeugen unterscheidet und was ich dann im Preis bemerkbar macht.




Haha, genau. Audi macht doch den gleichen Scheiß...In Premium! 

WDR TV berichtet Audi R8 nicht fÃ¼r die Rennstrecke geeignet?! - Audi R8 - Carpassion.com


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir den Bericht gerade nicht ansehen.
Alle Hersteller kochen nur mit Wasser, und das die Bremsen nach einem Renneinsatz runter sein können, sollte jedem bewusst sein.
Blöd ist natürlich wenn die ganze Sache zu schnell von statten geht, z.B.: ich fahre mit "eingefahrenen" Bremsen (also noch frisch) auf die NS und nach einer Runde sind die komplett platt (Beläge + Scheibe), dann ist da was faul......und wenn das gekaufte Fahrzeug als perfekter "Rennwagen" beworben wird, ist das für den Hersteller auch noch peinlich.....zumindest sollte es ihm peinlich sein.

//

Winterräder sind drauf inkl. Metall-Ventilkappen (gabs kostenlos dazu) --> mal schauen wann die geklaut werden, bei uns läuft viel "human proll trash" rum.^^


----------



## Kusanar (19. Oktober 2015)

Warum muss ich bei "Human Proll Trash" grad an New Kids Turbo denken...


----------



## turbosnake (19. Oktober 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Kurzum: Er ist von der Vorgabe abgewichen, in welcher Form auch immer, obwohl diese ihm bewusst war.
> Du hast von nichts eine Ahnung "wissen wir nicht.... wissen wir nicht.... wissen wir nicht...". Ich habe es jetzt drei mal gezählt.
> Jetzt hälst Du es für kundenunfreundlich, wenn das Unternehmen eine kostenfreie Leistung verweigert, weil derjenige den Motor/Turbo gehimmelt hat und sich nicht an Vorgaben hielt.


Ich zweifle die Relevanz dieser Vorgaben für den Turbo an und habe angenommen das der Turbo einem so oder so um die Ohren geflogen wäre.




> Wie kannst Du denn überhaupt bewerten, ob hier ein Garantieanspruch vorliegt, ohne überhaupt etwas von dem Fall zu wissen?
> Genauer gesagt zu wissen wie mit dem Motor umgegangen wurde? Du sagst ja selbst, das Du es nicht weißt. Aber zum Fazit kundenunfreundlich kommst du trotzdem.


Gar nicht, aber es gibt auch eine Gewährleistung und das wie mit dem Motor umgegangen wurde habe ich in Frage gestellt.
Wenn Mercedes nicht will, das sich der Motor bis X Kilometer nicht über Z Umdrehungen geht, dann sollen die es so einprogrammieren.
Zumal ich das bei einem Automatikgetriebe kaum kontrollieren kann.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2015)

@Kusanar
Das Klauen von Antennen, Ventilkappen etc. wird ja nicht mal als Kavaliersdelikt angesehen.......das ist ja "normal", dass wenn einem etwas "kleines" gefällt, man es einfach mitnimmt....."macht ja nix".
Aber du musst nicht nicht nur Angst vor solchen "Asis" haben......sondern auch vor den sehr intelligenten "studierenden-alternativ-grünen" Autofahrern --> da wird beim Einparken einfach gegen das andere Auto "angedockt".....und wenn man darauf angesprochen wird, sagt man einfach: "....ist doch kein Grund zum ausrasten, das heißt doch Stoßstange, außerdem ist ein Auto nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand!" (Wenn mich das direkt betreffen würde, würde ich glaube zu einem "New Kid" mutieren....und dann "Butts, JUNGE!")


----------



## Kusanar (19. Oktober 2015)

Is mir letztens auf dem Parkplatz beim Lidl passiert. Ich sitz im Auto. Neben mir parkt so eine Olle um die 40 mit ihrer Mikro-Schüssel ein, will aussteigen und wirft dabei ihre Tür auf meine rauf. Die hat genau gesehen dass ich da noch drin sitze. Kein Pieps, kein gar nix, umgedreht, Tür zugeworfen, ab in Richtung Laden gedackelt. Ich raus, hinterher und hab sie erstmal gefragt, ob eigentlich ihre Ohren noch einwandfrei funktioneren. Den Rumms hätte sogar eine alte, runzlige Uroma gehört. Sie hat sich dann auch entschuldigt, interessanterweise hat sie aber nicht gesagt, dass sie das nicht bemerkt hätte...

Mir isses ja eigentlich egal, so viele Dellen wie auf den beiden Seiten meines Autos mittlerweile sind, brauch ich mich eigentlich nicht beschweren (anscheinend gibt es hier in der Gegend massenhaft Personen mit Gehörschäden und mangelndem Gefühl für Abstände). Aber da geht's mir dann einfach ums Prinzip: Wenn jemand so tut, als sei nix gewesen, dann gibt es das nächste Mal wieder ein Gespräch und vielleicht auch mal einen schönen Brief von meinem Rechtsschutz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Is mir letztens auf dem Parkplatz beim Lidl passiert. Ich sitz im Auto. Neben mir parkt so eine Olle um die 40 mit ihrer Mikro-Schüssel ein, will aussteigen und wirft dabei ihre Tür auf meine rauf. Die hat genau gesehen dass ich da noch drin sitze. Kein Pieps, kein gar nix, umgedreht, Tür zugeworfen, ab in Richtung Laden gedackelt. Ich raus, hinterher und hab sie erstmal gefragt, ob eigentlich ihre Ohren noch einwandfrei funktioneren. Den Rumms hätte sogar eine alte, runzlige Uroma gehört. Sie hat sich dann auch entschuldigt, interessanterweise hat sie aber nicht gesagt, dass sie das nicht bemerkt hätte...



Ich hätte die Olle zusammengeschissen als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr, wenn die die Tür in mein Auto gerammt hätte 
Ich bin sonst eher schwierig aus der Fassung zu bringen, beim Thema Auto geht das aber ziemlich schnell


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Olle zusammengeschissen als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr, wenn die die Tür in mein Auto gerammt hätte
> Ich bin sonst eher schwierig aus der Fassung zu bringen, beim Thema Auto geht das aber ziemlich schnell



Das kannst du machen, aber Viele würden dich gar nicht verstehen --> "Heute ist mir was passiert, da habe ich meine Tür gegen ein anderes Auto gebufft.....und auf einmal schreit mich der Besitzer an.....ich hab schon überlegt ob ich die Polizei rufe..."

Verkehrte Welt in der wir leben.

Das ist übrigens gar kein "männlich <-> weiblich"- Phänomen.
Autos haben bei der jüngeren Generation keinen Status-Wert mehr, d.h. einem Großteil ist es egal wie das Auto aussieht, ob es zerkratzt ist etc.pp. --> und diese Werteinschätzung übertragen sie auf ihre Umwelt, nach dem Motto: "Wenn mir das egal ist, dann muss es anderen auch egal sein!"
--> Und wenn du so einem "Fritzen" mal ein Kratzer auf sein handydisplay machst, geht die Welt unter. xD


----------



## Kusanar (19. Oktober 2015)

Naja, jüngere Generation... betreffende "Dame" war um die 40 (grob geschätzt). Das zählt für mich schon nicht mehr unter jung.

Und wie gesagt, mein Auto hat schon so einige Dellen (vermutlich auch teils vom Vorbesitzer, war ein alter Opi), dass mich das eigentlich nur noch nervt... früher mal, bei meinem Alfa, da wär ich auch ausgerastet  Der wurde aber auch noch regelmäßig gewaschen und gewachst


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2015)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Frage an die Mercedes Spezies hier.
> Meine Schwägerin ist grade mit deren R-Klasse hier.
> Im Display wird angezeigt, das das ESP/ABS nicht funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Meine Kristallkugel ist zur Wartung, also musst du den Fehler suchen. Ich würde mal mit Fehlerspeicher auslesen anfangen, bevor ich irgendwelche anderen Prüfungen mache.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie viele Audis ich hier schon mit kaputten LED' s  gesehen habe.. Teilweise kaum nen Jahr alt. Mal is es das Tagfahrlicht,  mal der Blinker, mal die Bremsleuchte..


Ich habe auch schon mal ein paar defekte Rückleuchten aufgemacht und da war bis jetzt nicht 1 LED kaputt. Es waren immer kalte Lötstellen und abgerissene Lötpads. Könnte man in ein paar Minuten wieder reparairen, wenn der Gesetzgeber es nicht verboten hätte. Deswegen sind alle LED Leuchten verklebt.

Eine LED kann auch nicht es einfach "durchbrennen". Entweder man überlastet die LED, was meist dazu führt das die winzigen Drähte zur Phosphor Fläche durchglühen. Oder der Phosphor altert und wird langsam schwarz. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist Überhitzung, was meist zum schmelzen des Lots führt. Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich das eine LED in einer Rückleuchte eines "natürlichen" Todes stirbt.


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel ist zur Wartung, also musst du den Fehler suchen. Ich würde mal mit Fehlerspeicher auslesen anfangen, bevor ich irgendwelche anderen Prüfungen mache.



Mehr wie Sicherungen prüfen kann man an nem Sonntag Nachmittag Zuhause kaum machen.

Sie wollte dann heute Morgen damit zur örtlichen MB Niederlassung.
Rückmeldung hab ich noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2015)

Ja das stimmt wohl wenn man nicht bei Daimler arbeitet...  Sicherungen prüfen ist allerdings unnütz, denn wenn wirklich eine Sicherung defekt ist, kann man eh nichts machen. Eine Sicherung brennt nur durch, wenn etwas defekt ist. Wenn man eine neue reinsteckt, brennt die auch wieder durch, von daher kann man sich als Laie den Blick in den Sicherungskasten sparen.

...Außnahme ist die Zigarettenanzünder Sicherung, die mal wieder durchgeballert ist, weil 10 Kühlboxen angeschlossen waren...

...beim w251 muss man eh erst ne ganze Menge zerlegen um wirklich alle Sicherungen prüfen zu können. Die geilsten sind erst nach Ausbau der Batterie zugänglich. Die sitzt unter dem Beifahrersitz.


Am geilsten ist sowieso wenn man beim W164 oder W251 die Batterie tauschen muss und das Fzg. elektrische Sitzverstellung hat und diese auch noch defekt ist. Denn man kann den Sitz nur ausbauen, wenn die Verstellung geht. Die Verstellung kann man nur reparieren, wenn man den Sitz ausbaut. Teufelskreis.


----------



## Crush182 (19. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Autos haben bei der jüngeren Generation keinen Status-Wert mehr, d.h. einem Großteil ist es egal wie das Auto aussieht, ob es zerkratzt ist etc.pp. -->



Definiere doch mal bitte "jüngere Generation"  
Ich bin z.B. 24 und wenn jmd. mir "mal eben so" die Tür gegen mein Auto donnert, dann würde ich definitv einen zuviel kriegen (ausrasten tu ich zwar nicht, aber innerlich könnt ich dann kotzen).

Mitlerweile bin ich zwar auch an dem Punkt angekommen: Das Auto muss funktionieren und gut.
Aber: Es soll ordentlich aussehen (nicht für andere, sondern für mich... was andere denken interessiert mich generell recht wenig).
Eine Sache die evtl. irgendwann mal kommt: Die original Felgen aufbereiten lassen, weil der Vorbesitzer anscheinend jeden Kantstein mitgenommen hat, den er finden konnte :/ .

Meine "Ausprobier-Phase" ist so langsam nämlich vorbei glaube ich...
Bei meinem Peugeot habe ich noch vorne ein "Gitter" rein gebaut, andere Rückleuchten etc. .

Die einzige "Modifikation" die ich jetzt vorgenommen habe (BMW) ist: Die Zahlen von der Heckklappe ab gefummelt, damit mir die Leute nicht auf den Sa** gehen! -.-
Außerdem find ichs sowieso irgendwie schöner


----------



## WindowsXP (19. Oktober 2015)

Manchmal kann ich mich einfach über die alte Generation aufregen. Meint ihr, ihr seid was besseres? Solche Leute gibt es in allen Generationen. Ich stimme dir zu, dass es vielen Personen, die zu meiner Generation gehören, an Respekt mangelt, aber nun wieder die ganze Generation zu verallgemeinern, ist mMn nach auch respektlos. Das gleiche wurde auch über eure Generation gesagt, aber gelernt habt ihr anscheinend dadurch nichts. Und ja, es gibt diese Leute in meiner Generation (obwohl ich fast zu alt für diese bin), aber eben wie oben beschrieben nicht nur in unserer. Das ist die gleiche Geschichte wie mit den Smartphones. Auch die älteren (um die 40), laufen mit starrem Blick aufs Telefon durch die Gegend und behandeln das Eigentum anderer als würde es wertlos sein.

Ich entschuldige mich im Voraus, wenn diese Kritik unfreundlich erscheint, aber genauso wie du, sehe ich einige Aspekte in der Gesellschaft als mangelhaft an.

Grüße WindowsXP


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am geilsten ist sowieso wenn man beim W164 oder W251 die Batterie tauschen muss und das Fzg. elektrische Sitzverstellung hat und diese auch noch defekt ist. Denn man kann den Sitz nur ausbauen, wenn die Verstellung geht. Die Verstellung kann man nur reparieren, wenn man den Sitz ausbaut. Teufelskreis.



Was für'n Idiot von Konstrukteur hat sich das denn ausgedacht???
Gibt's da nicht sowas wie ne Notentriegelung??

Ist ja fast genauso wie Stoßfänger vorne ausbauen beim 94er Mondeo mit Klima. Da muß man laut Werksvorschrift erst die halbe Klimaanlage ausbauen. Sitzt alles vor den Schrauben mit denen der Stoßfänger festgeschraubt ist.
Wir haben "damals" einfach drei Gelenke von ner 1/4" Ratsche als "Spezialwerkzeug" zusammengeschweißt. Damit ging's auch ohne die Klima auseinanderzureißen. Von den gesparten AWs mal abgesehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2015)

Nope. Keine Notentriegelung. Mit ein paar Tricks kann man den Sitz meistens zum Bewegen überreden. Wenns nicht geht macht man halt was kaputt... Ist bei anderen Sachen auch so. Mir ists grade nur wieder eingefallen, wo ich Sicherungen + W251 zusammen lese.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Würde ich mir sparen, da ist es brechend voll und die ganzen Einzeller aus Deutschland versammeln sich an diesem Tag da.
> Seit wann hast du eine S14? Hast du Bilder?



Das hab ich schon häufig gehört mit Carfreitag, ich überleg es mir noch.

Seit gut zwei Wochen, behalte meinen Peugeot jetzt erstmal bis zum Frühling weil mir die s14 für'n Winter zu schade ist.

Hab sie super günstig geschossen bekommen, so gut wie rostfrei, fast komplett Ori bis auf AGA, Ansaugung und H&R Federn. 

Für nächstes Jahr ist dann n anderer LLK, Ölkühler, r33 gt-r Sitze, fächerkrümmer und noch so n bisschen schnick schnack geplant.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am geilsten ist sowieso wenn man beim W164 oder W251 die Batterie tauschen muss und das Fzg. elektrische Sitzverstellung hat und diese auch noch defekt ist. Denn man kann den Sitz nur ausbauen, wenn die Verstellung geht. Die Verstellung kann man nur reparieren, wenn man den Sitz ausbaut. Teufelskreis.



Welcher Vollpfosten hat die Batterie unter der Sitz eingebaut??????


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Lol. Das zeugt wirklich von der Standfestigkeit des Fahrzeuges.



Die erste Generation war ziemlich anfällig, die danach sind aber deutlich besser.



Seabound schrieb:


> Betraf dieses Garantiegedöns nicht nur die ersten GTRs? Nissan ist wohl mittlerweile kulanter geworden...



Genau so ist es...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die sollten mal lieber was gegen das Überhitzen der Kupplungen vom DKG und Allrad unternehmen.
> Das ist halt das, was einen Nissan von einem Porsche 911 Turbo, Audi R8 oder anderen "premium" Fahrzeugen unterscheidet und was ich dann im Preis bemerkbar macht.



Das Problem ist schon seit jahren behoben. Und Audi R8 würde ich nicht als besser bezeichnen, der darf genau so wenig auf die Rennstrecke und Audi verweigert dann teilweise sogar die Garantie auf extra umgebaute Carbon Bremsen. Also da hast du wohl kein gutes Beispiel gebracht...



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Eben, genauso das Öl, was absolut nichts besonderes ist. Aber natürlich gibts da den Premium-Aufschlag, man hat ja keine Wahl



Genau so sieht es aus, in einen Porsche, Ferrari und Co darf man auch kein Baumarkt Öl schütten ohne die Garantie zu gefährden. Das ist bei jedem Hersteller genau so. 



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon häufig gehört mit Carfreitag, ich überleg es mir noch.
> 
> Seit gut zwei Wochen, behalte meinen Peugeot jetzt erstmal bis zum Frühling weil mir die s14 für'n Winter zu schade ist.
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir gut, bei mir stand neben dem Subaru auch eine S14a oder ein 350Z zur Wahl. Die S14 hat leider so eine gewöhnliche Front im Gegensatz zur S14a, wobei Nissan mit der S14a Front schon was heftiges rausgehauen hat... aber die S14 sind deutlich günstiger und meiner Meinung nach darum auch recht interessant.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> --> Und wenn du so einem "Fritzen" mal ein Kratzer auf sein handydisplay machst, geht die Welt unter. xD



Und ist man bei solchen Leuten zu Besuch, soll man sich die Schuhe ausziehen und sich möglichst nicht mit einer Jeans auf die 299€ Ikea-Couch setzen.
Aber klar, das Auto ist nuuuuur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. "Was Du Dich auch immer anstellst" 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Naja, jüngere Generation... betreffende "Dame" war um die 40 (grob geschätzt). Das zählt für mich schon nicht mehr unter jung.





WindowsXP schrieb:


> Auch die älteren (um die 40),
> .
> .
> .



Ey! Jetzt ist aber gut hier.

Wartet ihr mal ab, bis ihr nahe an der 40 seid. Dann seht ihr das mit ganz anderen Augen. 
In der Grundschule fand man die 6.-Klässler auch "voll groß"

Aber trotzdem war der Moment frustrierend, als mich vor ein paar Jahren in ner Disco ne knapp 20-Jährige nach Feuer gefragt hat und mich dann gesiezt hat.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Oktober 2015)

Aloha, 

hat wer einen Hyundai i40 CW und kann mir was positives / negatives über das Auto sagen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde die zenki viel geiler als die kouki. Passt eher zu meinem stil und is chilliger. Halt so laidback


----------



## ErbsenPommes (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag an der Zenki das unscheinbare, bei der Kouki erwartet man irgendwie viel Leistung durch die aggressive Front. 

Ich hab mal n paar Freunden die sich mit Japanern nicht so auskennen erzählt was man so aus dem sr20det rausholen kann, witzig wie die geguckt haben  
Besonders weil die Hälfte von denen irgendnen Sauger fahren und dauernd zu hören bekommen dass sie nicht mehr Leistung aus ihren Kisten bekommen können, solange sie nicht mehrere tausend Euro reinstecken.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ey! Jetzt ist aber gut hier.
> 
> Wartet ihr mal ab, bis ihr nahe an der 40 seid. Dann seht ihr das mit ganz anderen Augen.
> In der Grundschule fand man die 6.-Klässler auch "voll groß"
> ...



Noch knapp 5 Jahre, dann ist es bei mir so weit 

Ich bin übrigens noch vor 5 Jahren nach einem Ausweis gefragt worden, als ich im Supermarkt einen Vodka kaufen wollte...


----------



## aloha84 (20. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Noch knapp 5 Jahre, dann ist es bei mir so weit
> 
> *Ich bin übrigens noch vor 5 Jahren nach einem Ausweis gefragt worden, als ich im Supermarkt einen Vodka kaufen wollte...*



Geht nem Kumpel von mir genauso, der sieht mit 30 noch exakt so aus wie mit 16.
Wenn der in eine Fahrzeugkontrolle kommt, reiben sich die Polizisten immer die Hände (fahren ohne Führerschein?!) --> naja und dann werden die Augen groß wenn sie das Geburtsjahr sehen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2015)

Bereits ein 3-Tage Bart bewirkt da allerdings wunder, gibt optisch gleich ein paar Jahre drauf


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2015)

Deswegen trag ich Vollbart.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Welcher Vollpfosten hat die Batterie unter der Sitz eingebaut??????


Jemand, der 20x mehr verdient als ich.  Schade das man nicht nachfragen kann...


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Oktober 2015)

Keiner hier mit einem Hyundai i40?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Keiner hier mit einem Hyundai i40?


Schwiegereltern hatten den mal ein Wochenende lange und waren sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jemand, der 20x mehr verdient als ich.  Schade das man nicht nachfragen kann...



Da mag ich doch die BMW Lösung, ab in den Kofferraum damit. Zumindest bei den Großen. Beim 7er ist die Batterie in wenigen Minuten draußen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Oktober 2015)

Teilweise, zB beim Honda Jazz ist der Tank unter den vorderen Sitzen verbaut.
Warum man da aber die Batterie verbaut verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2015)

Ist doch beim Porsche Cayenne nicht anders.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Oktober 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Keiner hier mit einem Hyundai i40? [emoji38]


Hyundai i30cw könnte ich bieten, zumindest Radio und Sitzheizung könnten gleich sein


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2015)

So, innerhalb von 2 Minuten sind wieder alle Klischees erfüllt.
3 Südländer, um die 20 Jahre alt, parken ihren Porsche Panamera und geben im Stand tüchtig Gas, damit man hört dass es ihr Auto ist.
Sie steigen aus, einer geht Richtung Zulassung und einer ruft hinterher: "...los meld deinen Benz ab, ich will weiter!"
Das einzig Witzige war ein Bauarbeiter der zuschaute:
Südländer: "Was guckst du so?"
Bauarbeiter: "Ihr steht auf dem Behindertenparkplatz."
Südländer: "Problem?"
Bauarbeiter: "Kein Problem, passt zu euch!"


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Oktober 2015)

Jaha, die Südländer. Immer wieder für einen Lacher gut.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Oktober 2015)

Zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu geil


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Oktober 2015)

Alter, was geht mit dir. Nazi? WTF? Brauchst wieder mal 'ne Sperre? Chill mal.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Erst zieht er ohne zu blinken von der rechten auf die linke Spur, ich muss ne Vollbremsung einlegen um ihm nich reinzufahren, hupe, der Deutschländer lässt seine Warnblinker einmal aufleuchten, ich ziehe nach rechts um vorbeizufahren und der Schwanz zieht nochmals absichtlich auf meine Spur, ich weiche aus und fahr mir die Felgen an.
> 
> Anschließend fährt der Deutschländer Vollgas los, reagiert nicht auf meine Lichthupe, reagiert nicht als ich an einer Ampel neben ihm stehe, ihm sage dass ich mir die Felgen seinetwegen angefahren habe und die Polizei grad am Telefon ist, versucht weiter zu flüchten und wird dann von der Polizei auf der AB nach 40min Verfolgung abgefangen.
> 
> *2000€ Schaden bei mir.*



Selbst Schuld sage ich da nur. Warum? Ganz einfach, wenn Du so blöd bist und solche Aktionen startest, dann willst Du es nicht anders. Ich habe auch schon öfters mal einen übersehen im toten Winkel, mich mit der Warnblinkanlage (wie er das gemacht hat) entschuldigt und weitergefahren. Also, wofür das Ganze? Wofür nach Rechts und irgendwas versuchen? Wurdest Du in Deiner Ehre gekränkt oder was? Wärst Du ihm einfach nur hinterher gefahren, wäre GAR nichts passiert.

Aber so? Geschieht Dir recht.


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2015)

Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch so. Einfach weiterfahren lassen und gut. Dieses ganze Gehupe / Lichthupe und vor allem das rechts überholen hätte ich mir komplett gespart. Klingt für mich eher danach, als fühltest Du Dich (Beam39) einfach nur in Deiner "Ehre" gekränkt und musstest versuchen, da jemanden zu belehren. Das scheint sich bei Dir aber ohnehin wie ein roter Faden durchzuziehen, wenn ich mir den Rest Deines Textes so durchlese.


----------



## Lee (23. Oktober 2015)

Und dass es Idioten überall auf der Welt mit jeder Nationalität gibt ist ja auch bekannt. Bloß war der Sinn des "Südländer Beispiels" eben aufzuzeigen, dass an den ganzen Klischess halt auch was dran ist, mehr nicht. Mal abgesehen davon wars einfach ein Lacher! Würde es derartige Klischees über "Deutschländer" geben würde das hier sicher genauso gepostet. Aber mit meinen Audi-Fahrer Klischees mache ich mich hier sicher nicht beliebt  Treffen allerdings immer wieder zu und kenne auch persönlich ein paar Leute die genau in mein Bild des typischen Audifahrers passen!


----------



## JaniZz (23. Oktober 2015)

"deutschländer"

Nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. Oktober 2015)

Sind doch leckere Wiener was Ihr nur habt^^. wenn mann Jemanden einfach mal als SÜD länder hinstellt dann ist dass auch nur ne verunglimpfung. da kann mann auch einfach mal das gegen stück da zu bringen. das sind halt wir Deutschländer, ist doch alles schick .

anderes thema . hab seit gestern meinen 1.2 tfsi. Rapid 110 ps . neu. mit welchem sprit fährt mann nen neuen motor ein. er kann von E10 bis V power alles vertragen. hatte jetzt zu erst shell fuel save reingekloppt. 
wie fährt mann nen motor ein , sodass er vlt noch das ein oder andere pferdchen findet. (wenn das geht) . und wie lange sollte der gute eingefahren werden. laut verkäufer 1000 km. 

mfg Alex


----------



## aloha84 (23. Oktober 2015)

Was steht denn im Handbuch?


----------



## JaniZz (23. Oktober 2015)

Naja die Leute  die regelmäßig am Straßenverkehrsamt sind, haben meistens ein Nagel im Kopp [emoji14] 

Da laufen nur spacken rum, egal ob Angestellte oder Kunden... 

Ich erlebe immer was, wenn ich mal dort hin muss 


Zu deinem Thema.

Tanke ganz normal, Denke das spielt kein Rolle. 

Aber beim einfahren drauf achten, nicht all zu piano machen. 
Ruhig ganz normal fahren. 

Klar keine 10 min volllast fahrt, aber du kannst ihn ruhig schon mal treten wenn er warm ist. 

Dann sollte er auch gut im Futter stehen. 

Habe schon oft gelesen, das Leute das Auto zum einfahren geschoben haben und nachher Leistung nach unten streut.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Aber mit meinen Audi-Fahrer Klischees mache ich mich hier sicher nicht beliebt



Audi A4/A6 und VW Passat. Alle in einen Sack stecken und draufhauen, da hat man nicht die Falschen erwischt. 

@Mr. Ultimo: 1000km sachte und nur etwas rücksichtsvoller, danach Feuer frei. Sprit, hmm, leer halt mal was rein.


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2015)

Es geht eigentlich ja auch gar nicht um das Auto und auch nicht um "Südländer" oder "Deutschländer". Es gibt einfach diesen Typ Mensch, der sich im Straßenverkehr wie ein kompletter Idiot verhält. Das kann der 18jährige in seinem ATU getunten Polo oder auch der genervte Geschäftsführer in seinem Audi A8 sein. Man sollte solche Leute einfach so gut es geht ignorieren und nicht noch darauf anspringen. Wenn mich in der Disco einer anpöbelt gehe ich auch weiter und steige auf so etwas nicht noch ein, denn besser wird es davon so oder so nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Oktober 2015)

@keinnick

So sehe ich das auch.
Das hat weniger mit der Herkunft zu tun....manchmal mit der Erziehung, oder dem allgemeinen Typus "Mensch". Gibt halt überall Idioten.
Ich hab noch ganz andere Storys bezüglich Autofahrern auf Lager.....ganz ohne südländischen Touch....naja obwohl, eine handelt von 3 höchnäsigen bayrischen Mitbürgern die einen Ostdeutschen Tankwart beleidigt haben.....da waren wir nach einem Junggesellenabschied "zu gegen" (wollten Bier in der Tanke kaufen), und nach dem Spruch "Ihr faulen Ossis werdet nie genug Kohle für so einen RS6 haben!" Hab ich ihm auf 3,0 Promille gesagt, dass sein Auto nicht bezahlt ist.....und unser Jungeselle (in Cheerleader-uniform) meinte nur :"Ich geh mal pinkeln..." und ging mit erhobenen "Röckchen" auf den RS6 zu.
Der Blick von den Typen war unbezahlbar.
Er hat sein "Geschäft" dann übrigens nicht erledigt, wir haben den dreien nur klar gemacht --> dass ihr Verhalten für den A.... ist.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. Oktober 2015)

mir ginbg es jetzt auch um die sprit sorte . super plus und v power ?


----------



## s-icon (23. Oktober 2015)

Wenn da nichts steht würde ich Super Tanken, Super Plus nur wenn es extra da steht.
V Power hab ich noch nie im leben getankt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Oktober 2015)

Wie bitte ? Du fährst ein GT3 RS und tankst da kein Ultimate rein ? ... Ohne Worte... 

Nimm halt ultimate oder vpower in der einfahrphase, wenn du dich dann besser fühlst.


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2015)

Steht das irgendwo geschrieben, dass so ein Auto "Ultimate" tanken muss? Oder warum Dein "ohne Worte"?


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (23. Oktober 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> mir ginbg es jetzt auch um die sprit sorte . super plus und v power ?



Du tankst den gleichen Sprit den dein Motor auch sonst benötigt. Du fährst in der Einfahrphase keinen anderen Sprit.
Super hat 95 Oktan, Super Plus 98 Oktan, Shell V Power 100 Oktan, und Aral Ultimate 102 Oktan.

Wenn dein Motor nur Super benötigt, dann tankst du nur Super, und so weiter.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Oktober 2015)

Ist nunmal ein Sportwagen, der braucht Premium Sprit. Aber lieber ordentlich stoff mit billig sprit geben damit der motor schön klopft


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist nunmal ein Sportwagen, der braucht Premium Sprit. Aber lieber ordentlich stoff mit billig sprit geben damit der motor schön klopft



Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, woher Du Dein "Wissen" nimmst.  Aber mach Du mal. Solche Leute muss es auch geben. Sonst wäre dieser "Premium Sprit" schon vom Markt verschwunden.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (23. Oktober 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, woher Du Dein "Wissen" nimmst.  Aber mach Du mal. Solche Leute muss es auch geben. Sonst wäre dieser "Premium Sprit" schon vom Markt verschwunden.



Naja, das ist genau so falsch. Jedenfalls wenn du meinst das dieser Sprit komplett überflüssig ist. Es gibt Motoren die 100 oder 102 Oktan benötigen.
Du kannst zum Beispiel auch einen 35 Jahre alten Motor, der für 91 Oktan Normalbenzin ausgelegt ist, via Tuning so hoch verdichten, dass nur noch Aral Ultimate mit 102 Oktan tankbar sind, bzw. notwendig, da es sonst einen Motorschaden gibt.
Aber vielleicht meintest Du auch nur, dass die Nachfrage zu gering wäre.


----------



## s-icon (23. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie bitte ? Du fährst ein GT3 RS und tankst da kein Ultimate rein ? ... Ohne Worte...



Leider nur ein GT3.
Solange ich St. Pellegrino statt Fiji oder Voss Wasser in mich reinkippe, bekommt mein Auto auch kein Designerzeug.

Kleine Literatur dazu:

https://www.th-nuernberg.de/fileadm...blikationen/Sonderdrucke/29_weclas_fertig.pdf


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich kenne genug Leute die das Zeug nur tanken, die motoren brauchen das einfach.


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Naja, das ist genau so falsch. Jedenfalls wenn du meinst das dieser Sprit komplett überflüssig ist. Es gibt Motoren die 100 oder 102 Oktan benötigen.
> Du kannst zum Beispiel auch einen 35 Jahre alten Motor, der für 91 Oktan Normalbenzin ausgelegt ist, via Tuning so hoch verdichten, dass nur noch Aral Ultimate mit 102 Oktan tankbar sind, bzw. notwendig, da es sonst einen Motorschaden gibt.
> Aber vielleicht meintest Du auch nur, dass die Nachfrage zu gering wäre.



Korrekt, die Nachfrage, bzw, der "echte" Bedarf für solchen Sprit ist recht gering. Ich bezog mich in meiner Antwort auch auf Serienfahrzeuge und selbst der GT3, von dem die Rede war benötigt IMHO keine 102 Oktan sondern "nur" Super Plus. Von daher ist die Aussage oben einfach quatsch, dass für diese Autos "Premium Sprit" benötigt wird.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Leute die das Zeug nur tanken, die motoren brauchen das einfach.



Wieder nur eine Behauptung ohne Begründung. Nur weil Du genügend Leute kennst, die das Plakat an der Aral-Tankstelle so gut finden, bedeutet das lange nicht, dass die Motoren diesen Sprit brauchen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2015)

Sagen die Leute die es tanken?
Spontan fällt mir nur der GTR mit 100 Oktan ein.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (23. Oktober 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Korrekt, die Nachfrage, bzw, der "echte" Bedarf für solchen Sprit ist recht gering. Ich bezog mich in meiner Antwort auch auf Serienfahrzeuge und selbst der GT3, von dem die Rede war benötigt IMHO meine 102 Oktan sondern "nur" Super Plus. Von daher ist die Aussage oben einfach quatsch, dass für diese Autos "Premium Sprit" benötigt wird.



Ja, da hast Du völlig recht. Die Aussage ist pauschaler Quatsch. Würde bzw. hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn ein GT3 Serienmotor mehr wie 98 Oktan benötigt, für die volle Motorleistung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Oktober 2015)

Die angegebenen Leistungsdaten von Werk aus gelten immer für den hochwertigsten Sprit, auf den das Kennfeld abgestimmt ist. 
Das ist bei sportlichen Fahrzeugen nahezu immer 98Oktan.

Mein Auto sieht z.B. nur Ultimate 102, da mir persönlich der geringe Mehrpreis egal ist und die Leistung damit am höchsten, bzw am längsten gehalten werden kann.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Oktober 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wieder nur eine Behauptung ohne Begründung. Nur weil Du genügend Leute kennst, die das Plakat an der Aral-Tankstelle so gut finden, bedeutet das lange nicht, dass die Motoren diesen Sprit brauchen.



Weil die Motoren darauf abgestimmt sind ?!? Was den sonst für ne Begründung.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Leute die das Zeug nur tanken, die motoren brauchen das einfach.



Sorry, aber das ist Bullshit.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mein Auto sieht z.B. nur Ultimate 102, da mir persönlich der geringe Mehrpreis egal ist und die Leistung damit am höchsten, bzw am längsten gehalten werden kann.



Solche Umstände wie Temperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit, Luftdruck und so weiter machen viel mehr aus als 2 Oktan mehr oder weniger.


----------



## keinnick (23. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Weil die Motoren darauf abgestimmt sind ?!? Was den sonst für ne Begründung.



Bleib mal beim Thema. Es ging allgemein um (Serien-)Sportwagen und hier vor allem um den GT3. Lies Dir Deine eigenen Beiträge vielleicht nochmal durch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Solche Umstände wie Temperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit, Luftdruck und so weiter machen viel mehr aus als 2 Oktan mehr oder weniger.



Meiner ist optimiert, und da macht es schon etwas aus, vorallem bei Dauerlast, wenn die Einlasstemperatur steigt und das Zündkennfeld (bzw der dort eingetragene Zündwinkel) selbst mit 98 Oktan nicht mehr komplett erreicht werden kann.
Sind übrigens 4 Oktan mehr


----------



## ErbsenPommes (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann manchmal echt nicht verstehen wieso ihr alle immer auf Excite geht, es stimmt vielleicht nicht alles was er schreibt aber sobald er was von sich gibt ist es natürlich falsch und wird von jedem nochmal schlecht geredet..

Der Motor vom GT3 ist so hoch verdichtet dass man gerne mal den hochwertigsten Sprit fahren kann, denn umso höher verdichtet umso schneller entzündet sich der Sprit selbst, auch bekannt als klopfen. 
Und genau deshalb würde ich, besonders wenn ich solch ein hochgezüchtetes Fahrzeug fahren würde, immer den besten Sprit fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2015)

Heute erstmal schön beim Freien Fahren vom DSK auf der Nordschleife gewesen.  Hat wie immer ordendlich Laune gemacht. ...leider hab ich mir schon in Runde 3 die Bremse kaputt gefahren...

Im 1. Turn war es noch leicht nass und trocknete dann schnell ab. In Runde 3 war die Strecke nur noch feucht und ich hab ordendlich Gas gemacht. Wild über alle 4 Räder am rutschen und das ABS war im Dauereinsatz. ...wohl ein bischen zu lange...
Anfahrt Aremberg Kurve lange im ABS gewesen(weil noch sehr glatt), dann beim Bremsen in der Fuchsröhre heftigstes Bremsenflattern von VR.  Aber sowas von 

Rausgefahren, weil der Turn eh abgebrochen wurde wegen Unfall. Die Bremse unter roter Flagge langsam kalt gebremst und die Scheiben wieder in Form gebracht. Hat sogar geklappt, das Schlagen war wieder weg.

2. Turn mit relativ viel rubbeln gefahren aber alles noch im "OK-Bereich."

3. Turn 1. Runde klemmt nach anbremsen Karussell VL der Sattel oder ein Klotz in Bremsstellung fest. Also mit Warmblinker langsam die Runde zuende gefahren.  Dann auf dem Parkplatz erstmal genau angeschaut, was Sache ist. Unterbrechnung wegen Ölspur. In der Zeit habe ich die Bremse auf einem sehr holperigen Feldweg wieder "entklemmt". Ich hatte kein Werkzeug dabei... Immerhin hat es geklappt.
Strecke wieder frei, noch 1 Runde gefahren mit starken Vibrationen. Dann wieder auf die Bremse geschaut und alle Klötze waren komplett fertig.

4. Turn auf dem Weg nach hause...

Die Klötze hinten haben gebrannt, der Lack von den Trägerplatten ist komplett verbrannt. Vorne nicht ganz so heftig allerdings sieht man das der Belag total verbrannt ist. Ich vermute mal das ich schon in der 3. Runde die Klötze so fertig gemacht habe das die dann in 100km von 95% auf 0% runtergeschrubbt wurden. Ich hab es bis jetzt immer nur bei anderen gesehen/gehört das die sich die Bremse mit zu viel ABS geröstet haben. Hätte ich nicht gedacht das eine leicht feuchte Strecke dann so viel mehr auf das Material geht als eine komplett trockene.

...naja ich probier jetzt mal nen Satz EBC High-Carbon Scheiben und dazu Yello Stuff Klötze, die bis 900°C gehen und nicht nur 750°C wie die Redstuff. ...und ein bischen weniger ABS nächstes Mal wenn es feucht ist.

Die ATE Powerdisk, die ich im Moment fahre haben schon 15000km Straße und etwa 800km Rennstrecke hinter sich. Ich hab da schon den 2. Satz Klötze drauf runtergefahren und es ist noch kein sichtbarer Verschleiß an der Scheibe!!! Nicht mal einen Hauch von Grat kann man sehen! Keine Ahnung was mit diesem Satz Scheiben los ist. Normalerweise hab ich die Scheiben immer vor den Klötzen runter gehabt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Oktober 2015)

Warum nimmst du überhaupt genutete Scheiben ?
Dass die gerne Beläge fressen sollte bekannt sein 
Ich würde bei dem Belägen mal den Hersteller wechseln, z.B. auf Ferodo oder Pagid.
Die Angaben bei EBC sind eh immer ziemlich Banane 
Und du solltest dir mal Gedanken über eine Bremsbelüftung machen, wenn dir schon auf der NoS alles wegbrennt.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2015)

Das ist pupsegal ob er optimiert ist oder nicht, die Luftfeuchtigkeit beeinflusst die Sauerstoffmenge in der Luft und das schlägt sich in der Leistung nieder...

Mein 8er ist auch gemacht und da merke ich es extrem, ob es richtig heiß ist oder angenehm kühl.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du überhaupt genutete Scheiben ?
> Dass die gerne Beläge fressen sollte bekannt sein
> Ich würde bei dem Belägen mal den Hersteller wechseln, z.B. auf Ferodo oder Pagid.
> Die Angaben bei EBC sind eh immer ziemlich Banane
> Und du solltest dir mal Gedanken über eine Bremsbelüftung machen, wenn dir schon auf der NoS alles wegbrennt.


Über Bremsbelüftung habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Muss allerdings so gestaltet werden das ich die vor dem Trackday schnell mal dranstecken kann. Laut STVZO bekomme ich sowas ja nicht eingetragen. 
...fragt sich nur wo ich die Luft für hinten wegbekomme... Bleibt wohl nur der Unterboden. 
Viele VLN Teams fahren EBC Blue Stuff und die sind damit zufrieden. Ich schaue ja öfter mal bei den Serienwagen in den Boxen vorbei...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist pupsegal ob er optimiert ist oder nicht,  die Luftfeuchtigkeit beeinflusst die Sauerstoffmenge in der Luft und das  schlägt sich in der Leistung nieder...
> 
> Mein 8er ist auch gemacht und da merke ich es extrem, ob es richtig heiß ist oder angenehm kühl.


Was ein Blödsinn. Die Sauerstoffmenge in der Luft ist immer 21%. Das hätte verheerende Auswirkungen, wenn die Luft auf einmal 25% Sauerstoff hätte. Da wär die Mehrleistung im Motor das kleinste Problem.

Es kommt nur mehr Sauerstoff in den Zylinder, wenn die Luft kalt ist. Denn je kälter die Luft, umso höher ist ihre Dichte.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es kommt nur mehr Sauerstoff in den Zylinder, wenn die Luft kalt ist. Denn je kälter die Luft, umso höher ist ihre Dichte.



Ja, das habe ich gemeint, sorry, falsch ausgedrückt.

Je kälter die Luft, desto höher deren Dichte und damit ist zwangsläufig auch der Sauerstoffanteil in der Luft höher.

Bei Leistungsprüfständen gibt es einen sogenannten k-Wert (Korrekturfaktor) der die gemessene Leistung je nach Temp. und Luftdruck auf Normbedingungen umrechnet.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Über Bremsbelüftung habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Muss allerdings so gestaltet werden das ich die vor dem Trackday schnell mal dranstecken kann. Laut STVZO bekomme ich sowas ja nicht eingetragen.
> ...fragt sich nur wo ich die Luft für hinten wegbekomme... Bleibt wohl nur der Unterboden.
> Viele VLN Teams fahren EBC Blue Stuff und die sind damit zufrieden. Ich schaue ja öfter mal bei den Serienwagen in den Boxen vorbei...
> 
> ...


Wie du schon selber schreibst, ist wohl eher die Wärmeabfuhr das Problem der Bremsen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2015)

Problem ist z.B. das man für den A3 8L an der Hinterachse nur massive Scheiben mit Zulassung bekommt. Selbst mit extra Luft kühlen die nicht so wirklich gerne. 

An der Vorderachse bekommt mein nächstes Auto auch die größst mögliche Bremse, die es noch mit Tüv-Segen gibt. In die alte Kiste stecke ich aber nix mehr rein. Ein paar Luftschläuche wären aber drin, wenn die ganze Sache nicht zu kompliziert wird.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (24. Oktober 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich kann manchmal echt nicht verstehen wieso ihr alle immer auf Excite geht, es stimmt vielleicht nicht alles was er schreibt aber sobald er was von sich gibt ist es natürlich falsch und wird von jedem nochmal schlecht geredet..
> 
> Der Motor vom GT3 ist so hoch verdichtet dass man gerne mal den hochwertigsten Sprit fahren kann, denn umso höher verdichtet umso schneller entzündet sich der Sprit selbst, auch bekannt als klopfen.
> Und genau deshalb würde ich, besonders wenn ich solch ein hochgezüchtetes Fahrzeug fahren würde, immer den besten Sprit fahren.



Jedenfalls sollte man Aral Ultimate mit 102 Oktan tanken, wenn man es braucht, oder möchte. Denn es ist sogar meist günstiger verglichen zum 100 Oktan V Power.
Sicherlich haben die beiden Spritsorten auch die besseren Additive, verglichen zu einem 08/15 98er Oktan.
Das Problem ist nur das nicht jede Aral das Ultimate führt. Deshalb weiche ich hier z.B. auf Shell V-Power aus.


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wieder nur eine Behauptung ohne Begründung. Nur weil Du genügend Leute kennst, die das Plakat an der Aral-Tankstelle so gut finden, bedeutet das lange nicht, dass die Motoren diesen Sprit brauchen.



Da einige seiner Bekannten wohl Besitzer japanischer Fahrzeugen sind (damit meine ich echte Japaner und keinen JDM möchtegern 75PS Civic) werden die in der Tat Ultimate 102 brauchen. So wie ich es auch zwingend brauche. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sagen die Leute die es tanken?
> Spontan fällt mir nur der GTR mit 100 Oktan ein.



Ich
Und viele andere Besitzer von Motoren die auf den Sprit abgestimmt sind und mit "normalem" Sprit zu klopfen anfangen.


----------



## Flybarless (24. Oktober 2015)

Haben eure "optimierten" Autos keine Klopfregelung mehr das sie zwingend 100Oktan+ Sprit tanken müssen?
Mir ist klar das wenn das Motorkennfeld es her gibt die Premiumspritsorten getankt werden müssen damit der
Motor die max Leistung bei Volllast abgibt. Aber bei einem Motor der "nur" für 98Oktan ausgelegt ist hat man keinen
Vorteil mit dem teuren Sprit. Eher im Gegenteil, den mit der höheren Klopffestigkeit geht ein geringerer Energiegehalt
des Sprits einher(durch die zusätzlichen Additive ua.). Nutzen hat man wirklich nur wenn das Steuergerät den Zündwinkel 
durch die höhere Oktanzahl nach hinten verschieben kann ohne das der Motor zum Klopfen neigt. Sonst ist es eher 
kontraproduktiv für nicht angepassten Motoren bzw. Steuergeräte was max. Leistung angeht mM nach.

Gruss André


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich
> Und viele andere Besitzer von Motoren die auf den Sprit abgestimmt sind und mit "normalem" Sprit zu klopfen anfangen.


Klopfsensor?
Oder ist der nicht mehr vorhanden?
Selbst mit Abstimmung auf 100 Oktan kann man 95 Oktan fahren, man hat dann nur Leistungsverlust und teilweise erhöhten Spritverbrauch.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (24. Oktober 2015)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Haben eure "optimierten" Autos keine Klopfregelung mehr das sie zwingend 100Oktan+ Sprit tanken müssen?



Wenn die Verdichtung und die Zündwinkel so scharf sind, das 100 Oktan benötigt werden, dann hast du mit weniger Oktan Mehrverbrauch, auch wenn es mit Klopsensor funktioniert da die Zündung Richtung spät verstellt wird. Du schreibst nach Richtung hinten (spät), meinst aber nach Richtung vorne (früh).
Die höhere Verdichtung verbessert den Wirkungsgrad, und wenn messbar, auch den Abgaswert.


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klopfsensor?
> Oder ist der nicht mehr vorhanden?
> Selbst mit Abstimmung auf 100 Oktan kann man 95 Oktan fahren, man hat dann nur Leistungsverlust und teilweise erhöhten Spritverbrauch.



Selbstverständlich ist der Klopfsensor noch vorhanden, jedoch kann er die Zündung gar nicht mehr so weit zurück nehmen das er mit Super nicht mehr klopfen würde. Mit Super Plus würde es vielleicht noch gehen... aber warum sollte man ein Fahrzeug absichtlich mit minderwertigerem Sprit fahren als es benötigt? Warum sollte man ein Fahrzeug abstimmen, tunen und aufbauen um dann Leistungsverluste hin zu nehmen?  Jedes Fahrzeug aus Japan wird normalerweise mit 106 Oktan bewegt.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Japaner sind komisch
Ich kann ganz normal 95 Oktan fahren.
Selbst mit Tuning auf ca 300PS bräuchte ich nur 98 Oktan, könnte aber auch mit 95 Oktan fahren.


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2015)

Amis fahren teilweise über 500PS mit 91 Oktan Plörre, sind jetzt europäische Fahrzeuge komisch?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2015)

91 Oktan? Das ist aber schon Premium Sprit bei denen.  Normalerweise fahren die doch 87 Oktan Grütze.  Quasi Rohöl einmal durchn Kaffeefilter und ab in den Tank.


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich tanke ausschließlich das Premium Zeugs von Shell oder ****.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Oktober 2015)

...ich hab gestern Diesel getankt, für 1,059.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...ich hab gestern Diesel getankt, für 1,059.



& ich zahle hier im Schnitt 1,031


----------



## aloha84 (24. Oktober 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> & ich zahle hier im Schnitt 1,031



--> Neid.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hab gerade ein richtig gutes Video gesehen.
Ab Minute 4.39 geht es auch um Oktanzahlen 
https://youtu.be/6bkDKqoGSdU?t=279

<span style="color: rgb(187, 187, 187); font-family: Roboto, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; letter-spacing: normal; line-height: 14.3px; background-color: rgba(28, 28, 28, 0.8);">



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bkDKqoGSdU:279

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (24. Oktober 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> & ich zahle hier im Schnitt 1,031



& ich zahle hier im Schnitt 0.49


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Oktober 2015)

Und mir ist es egal, was ich für Sprit zahle


----------



## dsdenni (24. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und mir ist es egal, was ich für Sprit zahle


Die beste Einstellung


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2015)

Mir, als alter Öko und Verfechter von E-Autos, ist der Sprit zur zeit eigentlich viel zu günstig. 2 bis 2,50 für Super wäre ok.


----------



## Flybarless (24. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 91 Oktan? Das ist aber schon Premium Sprit bei denen.  Normalerweise fahren die doch 87 Oktan Grütze.  Quasi Rohöl einmal durchn Kaffeefilter und ab in den Tank.



Stimmt nicht, die haben eine andere Norm in den USA. 87 US Oktan entsprechen 91 Oktan nach unserer Norm. 93 US Oktan entprechen unserem Super Plus.

Gruss André


----------



## keinnick (24. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mir, als alter Öko und Verfechter von E-Autos, ist der Sprit zur zeit eigentlich viel zu günstig. 2 bis 2,50 für Super wäre ok.



Ein Megane RS fahrender "Öko" und Verfechter von E-Autos?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2015)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, die haben eine andere Norm in den USA. 87 US Oktan entsprechen 91 Oktan nach unserer Norm. 93 US Oktan entprechen unserem Super Plus.
> 
> Gruss André


In den USA wird nicht nach ROZ spezifiziert wie in der EU?


----------



## keinnick (24. Oktober 2015)

Nope:


> In most countries, including Australia, New Zealand and all of those in Europe,[citation needed] the "headline" octane rating shown on the pump is the *RON, but in Canada, the United States, Brazil, and some other countries, the headline number is the average of the RON and the MON*, called theAnti-Knock Index (AKI), and often written on pumps as (R+M)/2). It may also sometimes be called the Posted Octane Number (PON).
> Quelle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octane_rating#Anti-Knock_Index_.28AKI.29_or_.28R.2BM.29.2F2


----------



## s-icon (24. Oktober 2015)

Nein 

(ROZ+MOZ):2


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2015)

Ammis.  ...hab noch nie in den USA getankt von daher hatte ich einfach mal angenommen das die auch ROZ haben.


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir steht RON in der Tankklappe...

Das englische ROZ. Irgendwie lustig, bei nem Baguette.

Ich hab häufiger in USA getankt. Ich hab in NY City auch schon nachts um halb 3 nen Ford Freestar komplett zerlegt. ^^

Das war lustig, vor allem, weil wir erst mal das ganze Bier im,Auto verstecken mussten. In US of A  ist es verboten, offenen Alkohol im Auto zu haben...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab häufiger in USA getankt. Ich hab in NY City auch schon nachts um halb 3 nen Ford Freestar komplett zerlegt. ^^



Warum überrascht mich das nicht  ?


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ahnung. 

War aber wohl nicht dran schuld. Uns hat ein Taxi ge-T-Boned. Der Freestar war danach krumm wie ne Banane. Das Taxi konnte weiterfahren. War auch kein großer Stress. Das NYPD hat den Schaden abgenommen und den Verkehr geregelt, wir sind danach Stück drei Stunden zum nächsten Mietwagenverleih gelaufen haben nen Ersatzwagen abgeholt und gut war. Das war Weihnachten 2004 auf 2005. Kann ich mich gut erinnern. Da war der Tsunami in Thailand. Das ganze Auto war besoffen (bis auf den Fahrer). War eigentlich ne sehr lustige Aktion!


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2015)

Wenn schon das Auto besoffen ist....


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn schon das Auto besoffen ist....


Zu viel E85 getankt.


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2015)

Heute bricht die letzte Woche für den Subaru an... nächsten Samstag muss er in die Halle. Wenigstens habe ich mein jahres Ziel erreicht... Almera hab ich letzten Monat komplett geschweißt, den Sunny dieses Wochenende komplett geschweißt... jetzt kann ich mich über den Winter komplett dem Subaru zuwenden. Mal sehen wie es mit dem Geld klappt und ob ich meine Pläne realisieren kann. Dann kann es auch langsam mit meinem 100NX wieder weiter gehen, damit ich den nächstes Jahr vielleicht schon das eine oder andere mal fahren kann 

Bin am Donnerstag mal schön durch Schlammlöcher und Waldwege mit dem Subaru gefahren... der beschleunigt auf losem Untergrund fast 1 Sekunde schneller auf 100km/h als der MR2 Turbo vom Kumpel auf trockner Straße.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (25. Oktober 2015)

Sauber, auf losem Untergrund mit nem Allradler zu fahren, würde mich auch mal reizen


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2015)

Gerade nach einem neueren Cabrio geschaut: Kann den Herstellern mal bitte jemand ausrichten dass eine Durchlademöglichkeit  ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein darf? Scheint es weder bei den Franzosen noch bei Ford zu geben .


----------



## Verminaard (25. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade nach einem neueren Cabrio geschaut: Kann den Herstellern mal bitte jemand ausrichten dass eine Durchlademöglichkeit  ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein darf? Scheint es weder bei den Franzosen noch bei Ford zu geben .



Bleib doch bei Volvo


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2015)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Sauber, auf losem Untergrund mit nem Allradler zu fahren, würde mich auch mal reizen



Kumpel hat auch ein Video gemacht, aber dieses nervige Hochladen bei Youtube nervt mich. Ausserdem bin ich nur 60km/h gefahren, weil ich Angst hatte irgendwo hängen zu bleiben. 
Heute bin ich mal den Subi ausgefahren, aktuell packt er 265km/h laut GPS (ca 280km/h lt. Tacho). Tacho kann ich nur abschätzen da er nur bis 260km/h anzeigt. Ansich finde ich das schon ordentlich, immerhin hat der Koffer bestimmt nicht gerade einen guten cW Wert.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bleib doch bei Volvo


Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Nachdem ich ein bisschen rum gegooglet hatte: Wo Andere sich über fehlende Durchlade unterhalten geht es beim Volvo nur drum ob auch das dritte Paar Ski noch in den Sack passt  .
Nur find ich den nicht gefacelifteten C70 II nicht wirklich schön und der mit Facelift ist nicht gerade ein Schnapper. Obwohl...
Volvo C70 T5 Aut. Summum als Cabrio/Roadster in Marl


----------



## Verminaard (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab den vor Facelift. Gefaellt mir trotzdem gut. Im November haben wir den jetzt 2 Jahre. Sind auch laengere Strecken gefahren. Alles total problemlos und angenehm.
Die Wartungen halten sich auch sehr im Rahmen. Ich hatte da Schlimmeres erwartet.
Und vollwertiges Alltags bzw. Ganzjahresfahrzeug.
Aber den du da verlinkt hast, worauf wartest du?


----------



## s-icon (26. Oktober 2015)

Meinst du mit Durchlademöglichkeit Skisack? Mein zukünftiger 6er Cabrio hat einen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2015)

Skisackzwischen den Sitzen oder größere Öffnung mit umklappbaren Sitzen(haben die Audis). Ich hatte das bis jetzt für Standard bei Cabrios gehalten, die günstigen haben es aber garnicht.
6er gibt es zwar auch ältere für wenig Geld, aber die Versicherung will/kann ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Oktober 2015)

@s-icon 
Mach doch mal ein Foto von deinem Fuhrpark 

Muss ja ne Riesen Garage sein oder ne ganze Halle.


----------



## s-icon (26. Oktober 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> @s-icon
> Mach doch mal ein Foto von deinem Fuhrpark
> 
> Muss ja ne Riesen Garage sein oder ne ganze Halle.



Das mit den Fotos muss ich mir nochmal überlegen, da gebe ich dann schon relativ viel Privatsphäre preis.
Bei mir sind es derzeit nur 4 Autos, 2 stehen in der Garage und 2 davor.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Oktober 2015)

Ok kann ich verstehen...

Schade.


----------



## norse (26. Oktober 2015)

Mal ein "aktuelles" Bild von meinem - ich glaub ich brauch doch den Outback ... oder nen Toyota Hilux, das wär was feines


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Oktober 2015)

@ Olstyle
Dein problem mit dem skisack/öffnung hätte ich gern. Dann würde ich mir irgendein schönes auto kaufen und und das lange zeug anders unter bringen.
Meine probleme beim neukauf sind eher technischer natur und einen vw mal probe zu fahren ist auch recht kompliziert...

@norse
Ich würde eher sagen, du brauchst einen wohnanhänger, wohnmobil oder camper.  Man, so ein dachzelt kenne ich nur vom trabbi und ich wußte auch nicht, das es sowas noch gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2015)

Anders ist gut: Anhängerkupplung kennt Renault auch nicht und Dachlast trotz Blechdach sind 0kg. Einfach bescheuert für ein Auto was auch noch als besonders praktisches Modell seiner Gattung beworben wird.
Aber ich glaub ich fahr die Tage mal in Marl vorbei...


----------



## norse (26. Oktober 2015)

Dachzelte sind besonders bei den Offroad Touren im Einsatz - und ich find das Ding echt super! Ein Wohnmobil ist mir zu schwer groß und ..nein, ich will Campen und irgendwie hat uns das Dachzelt absolut überzeugt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Oktober 2015)

Seit gestern nun auch auf Winterrädern unterwegs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2015)

Vorher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1,5 Stunden später...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das im Teilhandbetrieb!  Habe den Aufsatz für den Schwingschleifer nicht gefunden, deswegen musste ich wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein da hocken und es selber schleifen.  Dann mitm Dremel auspoliert.

Morgen geht es dann aber nochmal vollmaschinell dabei, dann werden die beiden Scheinwerfer in 2 Stunden wieder wie neu aussehen.  Der linke Scheinwerfer sieht nämlich genauso schlimm aus...


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2015)

Die neue Einfahrt zum Parkplatz an der Arbeit ist... sagen wir mal abenteuerlich.


----------



## -sori- (26. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die neue Einfahrt zum Parkplatz an der Arbeit ist... sagen wir mal abenteuerlich.


Das ist ein Impreza, der ist sich hohe Beine gewohnt


----------



## s-icon (26. Oktober 2015)

Gestern nach der Diskussion mal probiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Winterreifen hab ich auch gebraucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2015)

Was ist das Weisse?


----------



## s-icon (26. Oktober 2015)

Schnee?


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist das Weisse?



Irgend ein Porsche... ka was für einer.


----------



## -sori- (26. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Irgend ein Porsche... ka was für einer.


Cayman GT4, oder? 

Oder meint er die Kondensstreifen am Himmel?


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht meint er auch das Gebäude auf der linken Seite?


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Oktober 2015)

Ne, er meint bestimmt die komischen Steiche da auf dem Asphalt.


----------



## Riverna (26. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin hat den Zafira A mit 125PS (Z18XE) und das Auto verbraucht (meiner Meinung nach, aber ich habe keine Ahnung von Opel) etwas zu viel Öl. Und zwar, es ist 1 Liter auf ca 1000km.

Fahrprofil: Von Zuhause (kalter Motor, das Auto steht draußen) geht es erstmal zum Kindergarten, das sind so ca 10 (eher etwas weniger) Minuten Fahrt durch die Stadt. Danach geht es zur Arbeit, die Strecke ist ca 22km lang und die Fahrt an sich ist wie folgt: ca 9km Bundesstraße mit 70 bzw 100km/h, dann Autobahn mit 80 bis 120 (je nach Verkehr) und dann nochmal ca 2-3 km Stadtverkehr.

Das Auto ist EZ 2002 und hat aktuell etwas über 160.000km auf dem Buckel. Gefahren wird mit 5w30 (Dreckszeug) Castrol Öl. Der Motor ist trocken, also kein Ölverlust.

Ideen? Oder normal?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde erstmal das Dreckszeug gegen Vollsynthetisch wechseln und dann neu bewerten. Billiges Rotzöl macht nicht nur den Motor kaputt, sondern wird auch viel verbrannt. Und mal mit frischem Öl ne ordendliche Runde über die Bahn scheuchen könnte auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vorher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da wird man ja dumm. Wieso kaufst du für die Möhre nicht einfach neue Scheinwerfer?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Schnee?


Ah, sowas gibt's bei uns net.
Aber interessant welche Antworten da kommen bei so einer Frage.


----------



## s-icon (26. Oktober 2015)

Du musst schon genauer fragen, auf dem Bild ist ja einiges weiß


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Da wird man ja dumm. Wieso kaufst du für die Möhre nicht einfach neue Scheinwerfer?


Die Sachen zum Polieren kosten mich 10€ pro Scheinwerfer. Ein neuer Scheinwerfer kostet 300€ das Stück.  Sorry, ich verdiene keine 10000 Netto und kann mir nicht alles kaufen, wozu ich Bock hab. Andere Leute putzen 2 Stunden lang ihr Auto, ich mache meine Scheinwerfer wieder durchsichtig.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Sachen zum Polieren kosten mich 10€ pro Scheinwerfer. Ein neuer Scheinwerfer kostet 300€ das Stück.  Sorry, ich verdiene keine 10000 Netto und kann mir nicht alles kaufen, wozu ich Bock hab. Andere Leute putzen 2 Stunden lang ihr Auto, ich mache meine Scheinwerfer wieder durchsichtig.


Ist doch vernünftig

Wofür neukaufen wenn man sie sauber polieren kann


----------



## Zeiss (27. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die neue Einfahrt zum Parkplatz an der Arbeit ist... sagen wir mal abenteuerlich.



Achtusch**sse, das ist hart. Meine Beiden würden da gnadenlos aufsetzen.

Aber eine endgeile Kiste  Ich vermisse meinen Grünen 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal das Dreckszeug gegen Vollsynthetisch wechseln und dann neu bewerten. Billiges Rotzöl macht nicht nur den Motor kaputt, sondern wird auch viel verbrannt. Und mal mit frischem Öl ne ordendliche Runde über die Bahn scheuchen könnte auch nicht schaden.



Das dachte ich mir auch schon. Es wird vermutlich auf das Mobil 1 0W40 hinauslaufen (auch wenn es nicht vollsynthetisch ist), hat auch die notwendigen GM-LL A-025/LL-B-025 Freigaben. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Sachen zum Polieren kosten mich 10€ pro Scheinwerfer. Ein neuer Scheinwerfer kostet 300€ das Stück.



Nur 300? Ich hätte jetzt mit mehr gerechnet.

Ich hätte da noch einen 7er, der sowas auch gut brauchen könnte. Hast Du es "nur" aufpoliert oder auch noch versiegelt?


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

@Zeiss

Ich hatte bei meinem alten Astra den gleichen Motor.
Der fing ab 230tkm ebenfalls an, ein Öltrinker zu werden.
Ölsorte wechseln kann ein bisschen helfen, mit 10W40 hatte er sich ein bisschen weniger genehmigt, war aber auch nicht die Welt.
Meistens verabschieden sich bei dem Motor (entsprechendes Alter + Kilometer) die Ventielschaftdichtungen, in selteneren Fällen sind die Kolbenringe verschlissen.
Laut handbuch darf er übrigens 1L auf 1000km trinken.

Grüße


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch einen 7er, der sowas auch gut brauchen könnte. Hast Du es "nur" aufpoliert oder auch noch versiegelt?



Scheinwerfer müssen auf jeden Fall nach einer Politur versiegelt werden


----------



## Zeiss (27. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> 
> Ich hatte bei meinem alten Astra den gleichen Motor.
> Der fing ab 230tkm ebenfalls an, ein Öltrinker zu werden.
> ...



Okay, danke Dir. Ich habe mich etwas eingelesen in das Thema Z18XE und da sind die Unterschied schon enorm, zwischen "muss nichts zwischen den Ölwechseln nachfüllen" bis hin zu "1,5 Liter auf 1000km". Na schönen Dank aber auch, die reizen es wohl voll aus mit dem einen Liter auf 1000km.

Ich habe von VSD und den Ölabstreifringen gelesen. Ist der Block eigentlich aus Alu + Hülsen oder ist es noch Grauguss?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Scheinwerfer müssen auf jeden Fall nach einer Politur versiegelt werden



Ich weiß. Nur davon hat er nichts geschrieben, deswegen auch die Frage.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (27. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> 
> Ich hatte bei meinem alten Astra den gleichen Motor.
> Der fing ab 230tkm ebenfalls an, ein Öltrinker zu werden.
> ...



Das ist doch gar nicht mehr wert erwähnt zu werden. Schließlich schreiben das die Hersteller seit 40 Jahren in die Handbücher. Bei einem Liter auf 1000 Kilometer ist entweder was nicht in ordnung, was noch behoben werden kann, oder aber es wird Zeit den Motor aufzumachen. Kolbenringe, Ventilschaftdichtungen zu ersetzen... Auch wenn die Hersteller schreiben es wäre okay. Lächerlich.
Allein das ständige Nachkippen und Öl neu kaufen würde mich ja nerven.

King, dein 3er schaut sogar mit den Winterrädern gut aus. Fehlen nur Distanzscheiben, dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Sachen zum Polieren kosten mich 10€ pro Scheinwerfer. Ein neuer Scheinwerfer kostet 300€ das Stück.  Sorry, ich verdiene keine 10000 Netto und kann mir nicht alles kaufen, wozu ich Bock hab. Andere Leute putzen 2 Stunden lang ihr Auto, ich mache meine Scheinwerfer wieder durchsichtig.



Jeder braucht ja ein Hobby. Ich würde mich da nicht hinstellen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> King, dein 3er schaut sogar mit den Winterrädern gut aus. Fehlen nur Distanzscheiben, dann wäre es perfekt.



Die Winterräder wären früher auch mal die Sommerräder von dem Auto (Radialspeiche 216)   Eingetlich zu schade für den Winter. 
Spurplatten müssen aber noch drauf, das stimmt. Aufgrund der Tieferlegung stehen die ziemlich weit drin.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

@Zeiss

Der Handbuchverweis ist im Endeffekt quatsch.
Der Motor braucht im "nicht-verschlissenen" Zustand kaum Öl, zumindest so wenig dass man bei 15tkm nichts nachfüllen muss.
Der Motor an sich ist ziemlich pflegeleicht, Schwachpunkt ist der Krümmer --> die neigen zum reißen, und da der KAT im Krümmer integriert ist --> ist das teuer.
Ansonsten immer schon brav den Zahnriehmen wechseln!
Achso der Kopf besteht aus Grauguss.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Oktober 2015)

Okay, Kopf aus Grauguss. Und der Block? Ein "open deck" ist es nicht, das habe ich schon mal auf dem Bild erkannt.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (27. Oktober 2015)

Der Block ist aus Grauguss. Ich glaube er hat sich vertan. Der Zylinderkopf ist sicher aus einer Aluminiumlegierung. 
Ist ja kein Motor aus 1960.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

Block --> Grauguss, vertan sorry. (Wikipedia hätte auch gereicht (Nachfolger aber Grundkonstrukt gleich): https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opel_Z18XER)
kp, ich hab mir nur die Diagnosen abgeholt, selber gemacht habe ich es bei mir nicht.
In diversen Foren gibt/gab es auch ganz brauchbare Reparaturanleitungen.
Oder du holst dir für ca. 2xxx€ einen Austauschmotor --> Austauschmotor 1.8 16V / Z18XE - MRG Motors - Austauschmotor


----------



## Zeiss (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe bei Wikipedia nach Z18XE gesucht und da sind die Infos mehr als dürftig.

Für 2200€ einen Motor wäre natürlich eine Option, allerdings eine allerletzte.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

Aber nur die Ventilschaftdichtungen zu machen, birgt das Risiko dass es auch die Kolbenringe/Zylinderbuchsen usw. sind. (dann kann der Aufwand umsonst gewesen sein)
Wenn man Handwerklich ein bisschen begabt ist, kann man das trotzdem mal angehen.....die Schaftdichtungen sind Pfennigartikel, man braucht halt nur Zeit.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Oktober 2015)

Lol bei kaputten vsd nen neuen motor einbauen ihr seid ja voll die experten ^^ Warscheinlich ist das ganze Auto keine 2k mehr Wert.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol bei kaputten vsd nen neuen motor einbauen ihr seid ja voll die experten ^^ Warscheinlich ist das ganze Auto keine 2k mehr Wert.



Der Austauschmotor ist natürlich nicht die perfekte Variante.
Aber da du ja auch Experte bist, dürfte es ja ein leichtes für dich sein, wenn Zeiss mal bei dir vorbeischaut, und du mal "Ruckzuck" *den Grund für den Ölverbrauch* abstellst.
Es müssen nämlich (wie schonmal geschrieben) nicht unbedingt die vsd sein.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja nicht unbedingt aber VSD sinds meistens, kostet nicht die Welt deshalb würde ich die einfach mal tauschen.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

Die VSD kosten nicht die Welt, das stimmt.
Aber wenn du sie wechseln lassen musst, wird es meistens nicht billig.
Wenn man direkt zu Opel geht, kommt der Kopf runter und der Zahnriehmen wird aus Gewährleistungsgründen auch gleich mit gewechselt....da bist du Ruckzuck bei über 500€.
Und dann hast du ihn wieder, mit neuen vsd + neuen ZR und der Ölverbrauch ist immer noch da, weil es doch die Abstreifringe und sonstiges war.
Wenn du es selber machst, ist der Kostenfaktor natürlich kein Problem....nur Zeit und Platz.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn du es selber machst, ist der Kostenfaktor natürlich kein Problem....nur Zeit und Platz.



... Werkzeug, Knowhow, etc etc.

Gibt nicht umsonst nicht nur KfZ Mechatroniker (so nennt man das heutzutage oder?) oder nur IT Spezialisten usw.

Das der Typ nicht einmal bisserl nachdenkt bevor er irgendwas in die Tasten haut.
Manchmal amuesant, aber oft einfach nur unnoetig.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (27. Oktober 2015)

Man kann die Ventilschaftdichtungen auch tauschen, ohne den Zylinderkopf zu demontieren. So oder so ist es aber logischerweise viele Stunden Arbeit.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Man kann die Ventilschaftdichtungen auch tauschen, ohne den Zylinderkopf zu demontieren. So oder so ist es aber logischerweise viele Stunden Arbeit.



Ja das stimmt, viele freie Werkstätten bieten das auch an.
Opel darf es wohl wegen diverser Herstellervorgaben nicht. (in Wirklichkeit wird es wohl ums Geldverdienen gehen.)

Mit dem Thema lassen sich ganze Foren füllen:
ventilschaftdichtungen wechseln ohne kopf abzubauen ????


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Oktober 2015)

Naja bei sonem kleinen 4 zylinder ist das sicher kein hexenwerk.


----------



## Captn (27. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja bei sonem kleinen 4 zylinder ist das sicher kein hexenwerk.


Und das nimmst du jetzt woher?


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Oktober 2015)

Als Civic Fahrer kennt man sich mit kleinen Motoren aus.


----------



## keinnick (27. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja bei sonem kleinen 4 zylinder ist das sicher kein hexenwerk.



Machen und dann berichten. Nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Oktober 2015)

Sowieso keinnick, muss im Winter die ZKD tauschen also fast selbe arbeit, da werde ich vsd´s warscheinlich auch gleich tauschen, mal gucken.


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber eine endgeile Kiste  Ich vermisse meinen Grünen



Danke



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Lol bei kaputten vsd nen neuen motor einbauen ihr seid ja voll die experten ^^ Warscheinlich ist das ganze Auto keine 2k mehr Wert.



Keine 2k wert? Fährt seine Freundin auch einen Siffic wie du oder woher kommst du auf den Wert?



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja bei sonem kleinen 4 zylinder ist das sicher kein hexenwerk.



Du musst es ja wissen... wieviele VSD hast du schon getauscht? Ich vermute mal nicht ein einziges mal, aber die Klappe aufreißen. Aber mit deinem Halbwissen haust du bekanntlich gerne auf die Kacke.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Oktober 2015)

Nein aber nen opel mit 160 k km. Und gucke mal was nen opel mit so viel km kostet. Die bauen ja keine teuren autos


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2015)

Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht... wobei doch eigentlich schon. Weitermachen ...


----------



## Zeiss (27. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber nur die Ventilschaftdichtungen zu machen, birgt das Risiko dass es auch die Kolbenringe/Zylinderbuchsen usw. sind. (dann kann der Aufwand umsonst gewesen sein)
> Wenn man Handwerklich ein bisschen begabt ist, kann man das trotzdem mal angehen.....die Schaftdichtungen sind Pfennigartikel, man braucht halt nur Zeit.



Nee, nur VSD zu tauschen ist bull shit, es sind zu viele weitere Unbekannte im Spiel.

Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würde ich den Motor einfach mal rausrupfen, Kopf ab und zerlegen, VSD neu, Nockenwellen ausmessen, Kopf ausmessen und ggf planen. Dann Kurbelwelle ausbauen und  ausmessen, die Haupt- und Pleuellager ersetzen. Dann die Kolben + Pleuel ziehen. Wenn der Block leer ist, die Zylinder und Block allgemein ausmessen (Ovalität, Verschleiß und etc). Den Block dann honen, bei zu viel Verschleiß aufbohren. Danach alles sauber machen, die Kolben mit den neuen Kolbenringen ausstatten (wenn gebohrt, dann auch Übermaßkolben rein), neue VSD, neue Ölpumpe, neue Haupt- und Pleuellager, sonst alles ersetzen, was notwendig ist (Dehnschrauben, Zahnriemen, WaPu und etc). Dann alles wieder zusammenbauen und ab ins Auto rein, mit einer neuen Kupplung. Aber, diese Arbeit bräuchte dann mindestens zwei Wochen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nur 300? Ich hätte jetzt mit mehr gerechnet.
> 
> Ich hätte da noch einen 7er, der sowas auch gut brauchen könnte. Hast Du es "nur" aufpoliert oder auch noch versiegelt?



Ich habe erst mit 800er geschliffen. Damit muss man quasi 95% der Arbeit machen. Dann mit 1500er, 2000er, 3000er und zum Schluss 5000er. Danach poliert und am Wochenende wird es dann versiegelt. Wenn man keine Versiegelung drauf macht, kann man sich die Arbeit sparen. 

Habe heute auch den 2. Scheinwerfer gemacht. Diesmal aber mit dem Schwingschleifer. Geht viel viel gemüdlicher, schneller und das Ergebnis ist noch um Welten besser. Wichtig ist nur das man zwischen Schleifer und Papier noch eine dicke Lage Schaumstoff einspannt, damit man keine Kanten in den Scheinwerfer macht.


----------



## s-icon (28. Oktober 2015)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee einen Glaskasten für das Auto ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen?
Ich find die Idee geil. Meine Freundin hat mir den Vogel gezeigt.
Natürlich mit Zufahrt, sodass man von außen täglich reinfahren kann.


----------



## dsdenni (28. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee einen Glaskasten für das Auto ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen?
> Ich find die Idee geil. Meine Freundin hat mir den Vogel gezeigt.
> Natürlich mit Zufahrt, sodass man von außen täglich reinfahren kann.


Würd sicher ganz nett aussehen


----------



## JoM79 (28. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sowieso keinnick, muss im Winter die ZKD tauschen also fast selbe arbeit, da werde ich vsd´s warscheinlich auch gleich tauschen, mal gucken.


Das kann auch nur einer sagen, der das noch nie gemacht hat.


----------



## raceandsound (28. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Winterräder wären früher auch mal die Sommerräder von dem Auto (Radialspeiche 216)   Eingetlich zu schade für den Winter.
> Spurplatten müssen aber noch drauf, das stimmt. Aufgrund der Tieferlegung stehen die ziemlich weit drin.


Wie geht es beim E36 voran?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Wie geht es beim E36 voran?



Der steht noch warm und trocken 
Bislang noch nix weiter dran gemacht, da der E92 momentan viel Zeit beansprucht ^^


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade meine Winterkarre geholt, vermutlich ist ne Bremsleitung defekt, da er nur richtig bremst wenn man voll reinlatscht, dann aber nach Rechts zieht.  Muss ich mal morgen gucken wenn es hell ist, was ist warscheinlicher das die flexibellen Leitungen im Radraum kaputten sind oder die langen unterm Auto ?
und die Handbremsleuchte blinkt ab und zu beim fahren.


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2015)

Die blinkende Handbremsleuchte kommt von zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit im Behälter. Das kann mehrere Gründe haben, entweder zu weit runtergefahrene Beläge/Scheiben oder er drückt irgendwo die Flüssigkeit raus. Jedoch kannst du nicht oft Bremsen wenn eine Leitung kaputt ist, maximal 5 bis 10 mal dann ist der Behälter leer und die Leitungen ziehen Luft. Dann bremst du gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee einen Glaskasten für das Auto ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen?
> Ich find die Idee geil. Meine Freundin hat mir den Vogel gezeigt.
> Natürlich mit Zufahrt, sodass man von außen täglich reinfahren kann.



ich zitiere: "Meine Freundin hat mir den Vogel gezeigt."


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die blinkende Handbremsleuchte kommt von zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit im Behälter. Das kann mehrere Gründe haben, entweder zu weit runtergefahrene Beläge/Scheiben oder er drückt irgendwo die Flüssigkeit raus. Jedoch kannst du nicht oft Bremsen wenn eine Leitung kaputt ist, maximal 5 bis 10 mal dann ist der Behälter leer und die Leitungen ziehen Luft. Dann bremst du gar nicht mehr...



Ja ist mir klar, dass zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit drin ist,aber da er einseitig nur noch bremst vorne wenn man voll durchtritt kommt der flüssigkeitsverlust warscheinlich von einer defekten Bremsleitung. Ich muss mal gucken ob ich hier morgen lokal sowas bekommen, vielleicht beim Reifentyp hier ? Wenn nicht muss ich welche bestellen. 

Konnte halt jetzt abends nichts mehr Prüfen weil her absolute Dunkelheit ist. Laternen sind wohl zu teuer für das Kaff hier. Warum bin ich bloß hergezogen...


----------



## s-icon (28. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ich zitiere: "Meine Freundin hat mir den Vogel gezeigt."



Ob sie dafür oder dagegen ist, interessiert mich meistens eher weniger
Auftrag an einen Architekt ist vergeben, der soll mir mal was schönes Zeichnen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2015)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja ist mir klar, dass zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit drin ist,aber da er einseitig nur noch bremst vorne wenn man voll durchtritt kommt der flüssigkeitsverlust warscheinlich von einer defekten Bremsleitung. Ich muss mal gucken ob ich hier morgen lokal sowas bekommen, vielleicht beim Reifentyp hier ? Wenn nicht muss ich welche bestellen.
> 
> Konnte halt jetzt abends nichts mehr Prüfen weil her absolute Dunkelheit ist. Laternen sind wohl zu teuer für das Kaff hier. Warum bin ich bloß hergezogen...



Bist du den Kübel gefahren? Was hast du dir überhaupt geholt? Bilder?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Oktober 2015)

Klar waren ja nur 30 km, davon fast nur Bundesstraße. 
Citreon saxo bj 97 1.4
Bilder habe ich keine. Verbeult und häslich halt. Hat halt noch nen jahr tüv und hat nur 300 gekostet.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur find ich den nicht gefacelifteten C70 II nicht wirklich schön und der mit Facelift ist nicht gerade ein Schnapper. Obwohl...
> Volvo C70 T5 Aut. Summum als Cabrio/Roadster in Marl


Hab ich mir gerade angesehen. Ist eigentlich top in Schuss, ist aber ein USA-Import (Abnahme und deutscher Schein vorhanden). Ein großer Nachteil? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## s-icon (28. Oktober 2015)

Carfax? Schauen ob es bei der Ausstattung unterschiede gibt.
Wiederverkaufswert evtl. niedriger.



keinnick schrieb:


> Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.



Wird gemacht, Garage für 3 Autos eins davon verglast zum Wohnzimmer hin, komplett im Haus integriert.
Mit einer kleinen Werkstatt. Kostet mich zwar insgesamt 100qm, aber egal.


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Klar waren ja nur 30 km, davon fast nur Bundesstraße.



Dann würde ich eine geplatzte Leitung quasi ausschließen. Eventuell ist ein Sattel undicht und da verliert er leicht an Flüssigkeit. Wobei ich eher denke das ein Sattel fest gegammelt ist und er darum einseitig zieht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Oktober 2015)

Aha. Dann mach ich morgen mal auf die Suche nach Bremsflüssigkeit. Vielleicht hat der hiesige baumarkt was, die haben sogar ölfilter usw sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte mal einen Schlachter da war das Bremssystem leer und er hat es aber nirgends verloren. Hab ihn aufgefüllt und bin 450 Kilometer heim gefahren ohne Probleme... mir ist bis heute unerklärlich wo die Flüssigkeit hin ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Oktober 2015)

Ja wie gesagt ich werde erstmal auffüllen und checken. Aber wäre halt top, wenn es dann auf max bleibt.


----------



## Riverna (28. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir brechen die letzten 3 Tage vom Saisonkennzeichen an...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Oktober 2015)

Meiner ist schon abgemeldet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Schlachter da war das Bremssystem leer und er hat es aber nirgends verloren. Hab ihn aufgefüllt und bin 450 Kilometer heim gefahren ohne Probleme... mir ist bis heute unerklärlich wo die Flüssigkeit hin ist.


In den Bremskraftverstärker. Das geht solange gut, bis die Unterdruckpumpe oder Motor die Flüssigkeit ansaugt. Haben Taxis zwischendurch mal, wenn die 600000-700000 geknackt haben.


----------



## raceandsound (29. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der steht noch warm und trocken
> Bislang noch nix weiter dran gemacht, da der E92 momentan viel Zeit beansprucht ^^



Jetzt mach mal! ^^
Umso mehr du dich mit dem E36 beschäftigst und diesen auch bewegst, umso länger hält die Peripherie am E92! ^^
Bin auch gerade an einem dran und hoffe, daß  das in den nächsten Wochen über die Bühne geht.
Dann kommen auch Infos und Pics.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mal! ^^
> Umso mehr du dich mit dem E36 beschäftigst und diesen auch bewegst, umso länger hält die Peripherie am E92! ^^
> Bin auch gerade an einem dran und hoffe, daß  das in den nächsten Wochen über die Bühne geht.
> Dann kommen auch Infos und Pics.




Nächstes Jahr wollte ich mit dem E36 langsam anfangen.
Was für einen hast du denn im Auge ?


----------



## raceandsound (29. Oktober 2015)

Baust du zuerst komplett um und dann wird  erst gefahren, oder immer wieder ein wenig umbauen?

E36 M3 3.0 Coupe aus Erstbesitz mit knapp über 50k Laufleistung, Top Zustand.
Schau ma mal, billig ist er nicht, aber die Dinger werden auch nicht mehr weniger wert!^^


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. Oktober 2015)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem Eimer. Das Ding hat volle Hütte, E Fenster und Spiegel( geht nur noch links) power steering und hatte mal esp oder sowas. 4 türen und innen ist auch ganz okay. Lenkrad ist leider etwas weit weg, sollte man auch mal nen sportlenkrad mit ordentlich schüsselung reinmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> So hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem Eimer. Das Ding hat volle Hütte, E Fenster und Spiegel( geht nur noch links) power steering und hatte mal esp oder sowas. 4 türen und innen ist auch ganz okay. Lenkrad ist leider etwas weit weg, sollte man auch mal nen sportlenkrad mit ordentlich schüsselung reinmachen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast für die Kniffte 300€ bezahlt?
Bremsen gehen nicht, Unfallwagen, kein Radio(?)......selbst als Winterauto.....und vor allem 300€.....ne, da hätte ich mir was anderes rangeholt.


----------



## XE85 (29. Oktober 2015)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: Das ist hier kein Marktplatzthread, auch nicht wenn es um Autoteile geht!


----------



## s-icon (29. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Du hast für die Kniffte 300€ bezahlt?
> Bremsen gehen nicht, Unfallwagen, kein Radio(?)......selbst als Winterauto.....und vor allem 300€.....ne, da hätte ich mir was anderes rangeholt.



Ich hätte zumindestens einen genommen, der ordentlich fährt


----------



## ErbsenPommes (29. Oktober 2015)

Für 300€ find ich das okay, ich kenn Leute die haben für 2000€ Autos gekauft bei denen nach einigen Wochen garnichts mehr ging. 
Und mal ehrlich, bei 300€ kann man nicht alles erwarten, dafür bekommt man heutzutage 1/3 Smartphone..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2015)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Baust du zuerst komplett um und dann wird  erst gefahren, oder immer wieder ein wenig umbauen?



Das weiß ich noch nicht 
Ich muss generell erst mal mit meinem nächstgelegenen DMSB-Sachverständigen sprechen, wie aufwenig die Eintragung von den ganzen Teilen ist (Lenkrad/Käfig/Sitze/Gurte)
Schätze mal die Eintragung von einem geschüsselten Lenkrad, Schalensitz+Konsolen und Gurte wird schon etwas aufwendig, da alle Teile "nur" eine FIA-Zulassung haben und immer ein Haufen an Auflagen erfüllt sein muss.
Die Eintragung vom Fahrwerk und anderen Teilen wird noch relativ einfach zu bewerkstelligen sein.



raceandsound schrieb:


> E36 M3 3.0 Coupe aus Erstbesitz mit knapp über 50k Laufleistung, Top Zustand.
> Schau ma mal, billig ist er nicht, aber die Dinger werden auch nicht mehr weniger wert!^^



Das stimmt, die E36er im gepflegten Zustand/mit den größeren Motorisierungen fangen schon an im Preis zu steigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2015)

Soll der e36 einen Wagenpass bekommen oder normal anmelden?


----------



## Crush182 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte ja vor einer Weile geschrieben, dass ich, in Sachen "Peugeot 206", eine kleine Geschichte für euch habe.... also will ich euch das Ganze nicht weiter vor enthalten: 



Spoiler



Alles fing damit an, dass ich recht viel unterwegs war (viele Besorgungen etc.) und da das Auto dabei auch etwas mehr im Kofferraum hatte, habe ich öfters
die LWR benutzen müssen.
So weit so gut.... und auch mit 75PS ging das noch einigermaßen vorran.
Während der besagten Zeit bin ich dann auch (unbeabsichtigt) etwas heftiger in eine Senke/über einen Bahnübergang geflogen woraufhin sich das
Airbag-Kontrolllämpchen bemerkbar machte und erstmal auch nicht mehr aus ging.

Nach einigem gefummel war der Fehler aber recht schnell gefunden -ein Stecker unter dem Fahrersitz (Seitenairbags) hatte sich anscheinend ein wenig gelöst.
-Ich mich gefreut.... "yeah, nur ein Stecker".

Und jetzt kommt das, worum es eig. geht...
Auf einmal fiel mir dann auf, dass das Licht des Klimabedienteils nicht mehr ging und als ich die LWR mal wieder benutzten wollte, passierte ebenfalls: ....richtig.... nichts mehr.
Als ich dann die LWR zum Test ein paar mal betätige fällt mir auf, dass das Standlicht vorne Links nicht an ist.
Also.... aussteigen und gucken... und was fällt auf: Es ist nurnoch das Abblendlicht an und sonst nichts...

Zusammenfassung: Standlicht+Rücklicht+LWR+Klimabedienteil (Licht) = ohne funktion / tot

Und das besonders Lustige an der Sache: TÜV stand (eig.) vor der Tür.
Da die Sache mit dem Bahnübergang noch nicht so lange her war, dachte ich mir: "Hm.... na toll, noch n Stecker".
Also erstmal im Internet geguckt, ob es evtl. irgend wo eine Verbindung gibt, die sich gerne mal löst.
Aber: nichts.

Und dort las ich dann zum ersten mal: Es gibt keine Sicherungen für das ganze Zeug.
Die Sachen gehen direkt an das BSI (Steuergerät unter dem Lenkrad).
Und: BSI=teuer="fuuuuuuu" 

Ich habe natürlich trotzdem alle Sicherungen+Stecker kontrolliert, aber es war nicht zu finden.
Also, was blieb mir anderes übrig: Steuergerät ausbauen und einschicken (Reparaturdienst).

Die Tage vergingen und das Steuergerät kam zurück: Fehler gefunden ("juhu").
Fehler = Masseschluss, NSL und Standlichtverkabelung vor Einbau überprüfen ("schei**").

In der Zwischenzeit musste natürlich ein neues Auto her, da ich auf etwas fahrbares (mit Licht  ) angewiesen bin.
Und da beim Peugeot Ende des letzten Jahres schon die Zylinderkopfdichtung gemacht werden musste (zum Glück mit einem Freund zusammen)
hatte ich dann so langsam auch mit ihm abgeschlossen (  .... mein erstes Auto).

Aber, was soll man machen..... die Fehlersuche ging also los:
Ein Multimeter habe ich zwar, kann Elektronik aber nicht wirklich was abgewinnen und musste sogar gucken, wie man denn vernünftig einen
Kurzschluss misst (  ).

Der erste Verdacht fiel dann auf die Heckklappe bzw. den Kabelbaum, da ja besonders die Kabeldurchführung stärker beansprucht wird.
Nach einigen hin und her Messen (inkl. rausreißen des Heckklappenkabelbaums -was ein sche**  ) konnte ich den Heckklappenkabelbaum
dann ausschließen:
-Nach dem Abziehen des Steckers zum Hauptkabelbaum, war beim Messen der Kennzeichenbeleuchtung alles i.O.
-War dieser wieder dran= "Durchgang".

Also ging es weiter vorne weiter: Verkleidungen, Kabelhalter etc. raus gefummelt und geguckt, ob irgendwo etwas zu sehen war.
Aber auch hier: nichts.

Da ich in der Zwischenzeit im Internet gelesen hatte, dass jmd. mal das gleiche Problem hatte und dort die Birne eines Ablagefaches in der Mittelkonsole
der Schuldige war, habe ich dann die Mittelkonsole auseinander genommen (Radio raus, "Bildschirm" raus, Zigarettenanzünder raus, Klimabedienteil raus).

Hinten wieder gemessen: Alles i.O.
Da ich ja mitlerweile wusste, dass es anscheinend Zusammenhänge zwischen Mittelkonsole und Standlich gibt, habe ich dann (wohl durch Zufall/Glück, was auch immer)
einfach mal den Zigarettenanzünger wieder ran geklemmt und hinten wieder an der Kennzeichenbel. gemessen: Durchgang.

Was ich mir in dem Moment gedacht habe könnt ihr euch ja denken: "Das darf jetzt nicht wahr sein...."

Ich habs dann noch ein paar Mal kontrolliert und schlussendlich alles wieder zusammen gebaut (bis auf den Anzünder natürlich).

Und dann kam die "große Frage": Schließe ich jetzt das Steuergerät wieder an und riskiere dass das Ding sich wieder verabschiedet?

....Ich habs angeschlossen und gebetet 
Und: Licht, LWR, Beleuchtung.... alles funktioniert wieder!
Aus Dummheit hab ich dann (warum auch immer) den Anzünder wieder angeschlossen (kopf@tisch), weil ich mir da immer noch nicht 100% sicher war.
Nach kurzer Probefahrt auf einem Hof (Auto war mitlweiele abgemeldet, weil kein TÜV etc.) = Das große "P" ... alles wieder tot.
Voller Panik also den Anzünder wieder abgesteckt.... und was für eine Erleichtung: Alles wieder i.O.

Das Steuergerät scheint also einen gewissen Selbstschutz zu haben, ohne sich direkt zu verabschieden.
(Ausprobieren will ich das Ganze aber nicht nochmal).

Ein paar Tage später kam dann ein weiterer großer Moment: Tüv-Termin.
.... ohne Mängel (Der Prüfer musste lediglich ne Runde drehen um die Bremsen vom Rost zu befreien, was ich vorher auch schon mal gemacht hatte).


Wenn das hier also jmd. liest und das Problem hat, dass bei seinem Peugeot 206 das Standlicht und/oder die Leuchtweitenregulierung (LWR) und/oder die Beleuchtung
der Mittelkonsole nicht mehr funktioniert: Zigarettenanzünder (nicht das Ding, was man rein steckt, sondern die Aufnahme), oder das kleine Birnchen
von dem Ablagefach vorm Schaltknauf ausbauen.

Wenn man Glück hat, geht dann alles. Evtl. ist das BSI aber schon hinüber.
Eine Reparatur ist aber auf jeden Fall günstiger als ein Neukauf bei Peugeot (Reparatur hat mich ~230€ inkl. Nachname gekostet und war innerhalb einer Woche wieder da).
Den Zigarettenanzünder gibt es für 30€ ( ! -.- ) bei Peugeot. Dieser wurde im Vgl. zum Original anscheinend auch überarbeitet.

Mitlerweile ist das Auto jedoch bei einem Freund angekommen, welcher schon vorher mit mir an dem Auto geschraubt hat und weiß, dass alles i.O. ist.
Also immerhin ein Trost, dass das Auto "in gute Hände" kommt  .

Und das war die "große Geschichte" vom "kleinen Peugeot" 
-Wenn mir noch etwas auffällt, werde ich das Ganze abändern.

Ich hoffe, der Text ist für Leute eine Hilfe, die evtl. das gleiche Problem haben  .

Noch kurz die Daten zum Auto:
Peugeot 206 -Baujahr: 07/2002 ; 55kw ; 75 PS Benzin ; 1.4l

Kleiner Edit: In dem Zigarettenanzünder ist eine LED drin, welche das Ganze wohl verursacht hat.
Zigarettenanzünder, Standlicht, Kennzeichenbeleuchtung, Klimabedienteil, LWR (Leuchtweitenregulierung) und evlt. auch NSL hängen bei
einigen Modellen zusammen am BSI.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2015)

Das Steuergerät ist wegen Masseschluss gleich defekt?  Normalerweise haben die doch selbstrücksetzende Sicherungen verbaut. Nur bei Steuergeräten mit Endstufen wie z.B. Motorsteuergeräte mit Piezo Aktoren führt ein Masseschluss zum Tot.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Soll der e36 einen Wagenpass bekommen oder normal anmelden?



Erst mal nur eine normale Zulassung ohne Wagenpass.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2015)

Also der Saxo ist echt der Hit... ich dachte mein Almera wäre schon shice, aber das Teil toppt so ziemlich alles. Wieso wurde Exide gesperrt? Dummheit verstößt doch sicherlich nicht gegen die Forenregeln oder?


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute, 

welche Filter soll ich nehmen? Es gibt Knecht, Mann Filter und Mahle. Es geht um die beiden Kraftstofffilter und Ölfilter.


----------



## Riverna (29. Oktober 2015)

Egal, ist alles der gleiche Krempel. Da ist keiner Qualitativ besser oder schlechter.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2015)

Dachte ja nur, weil bei einem Treibstofffilter ist der Druckregler mit drin. Mein jetziger hat ca 130.000km gehalten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2015)

Würde die Filter von Mann oder Mahle nehmen.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube, ich nehme Mahle. Und dazu noch 10 Liter Mobil 1 ESP 0W40 (hat LL04 Freigabe) und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Dann ist hoffentlich diese blöde Macke in der Warmlaufphase weg, das nervt nämlich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich nehme Mahle. Und dazu noch 10 Liter Mobil 1 ESP 0W40 (hat LL04 Freigabe) und die Welt ist in Ordnung. Dann ist hoffentlich diese blöde Macke in der Warmlaufphase weg, das nervt nämlich.



Fährst du nicht einen Benziner ? Falls ja, dann würde ich das New Life 0W40 nehmen


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2015)

Doch, ich fahre einen Benziner, den N73. New Life hat ene LL01 Freigabe und keine LL04. Sind aber beides SHC Öle.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Doch, ich fahre einen Benziner, den N73. New Life hat ene LL01 Freigabe und keine LL04. Sind aber beides SHC Öle.



Muss in den N73 LL-04 rein  ?
Normal haben doch alle BMW Benziner die LL-01 Vorgabe ?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wieso wurde Exide gesperrt? Dummheit verstößt doch sicherlich nicht gegen die Forenregeln oder?


Er wollte mit irgendwas handeln per PN und das sehen die Mods garnicht gerne.


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2015)

Drogen?


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Muss in den N73 LL-04 rein  ?
> Normal haben doch alle BMW Benziner die LL-01 Vorgabe ?



Im RG steht sinngemäß "die Öle mit der höheren LL-Freigebe sind zu bevorzugen". Der N73 braucht LL-04, LL-01 oder LL-01FE.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Im RG steht sinngemäß "die Öle mit der höheren LL-Freigebe sind zu bevorzugen". Der N73 braucht LL-04, LL-01 oder LL-01FE.



LL-04 wurde soweit ich weiß nur wegen den Dieseln mit DPF entwickelt.
Damit der DPF nicht beschädigt wird, fehlen bestimmte Zusätze bzw. es sind bestimmte Zusätze vorhanden.
Deshalb würde ich bei Benzinern immer das LL-01 wählen.

Zitat aus dem Z-Roadster Forum:


> Ein Öl, welches LL04 erfüllen muss, kann sich bei den Additiven  nicht so "frei" austoben wie ein Öl, welches "nur" die LL01 erfüllen  muss.
> LL04 ist in den aschegebenden Additiven Reglementiert, die aus Phosphor  und Schwefel aufgebaut sind. Das wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn dies  nicht gerade Verschleißschutzminderer wären.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade noch bei MobileOil.de reingeschaut. Da steht für den N73:

-> Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30 (das ganz sicher nicht)
-> Mobil 1 New Life 0W-40
-> Mobil 1 ESP 0W-40

Beim ESP steht auf der MobileOil.de explizit was von DPF und Kat bei Ottomotoren, beim NewLife ist kein Wort davon zu sehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre auf meinem Audi auch das New Life 0W-40. Bis jetzt alles bestens. Außerdem bekommt man das Öl zu einem unschlagbaren Preis.

Das ESP ist das DPF Öl.

New Life -> MB 229.5 -> Hochleistungs Benziner
ESP -> MB 229.51 -> Hochleistungs Diesel mit DPF

Ist bei Daimler ziemlich einfach gehalten mit den Freigaben.  Von daher gucke ich lieber da drauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Oktober 2015)

Mein N54 bekommt demnächst auch das New Life 0W40


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2015)

C70 II wird am Wochenende bezahlt und mitgenommen, währenddessen hat es beim C70 I nur eine Stunde gedauert bis der erste Interessent einen Termin gemacht hat. Das artet ja geradezu in Stress aus  .


----------



## Zeiss (30. Oktober 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mein N54 bekommt demnächst auch das New Life 0W40



Dann leere ich auch mal New Life 0W40 rein. Ist dann auch einfacher, der M70 bekommt nämlich dasselbe.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf meinem Audi auch das New Life 0W-40.



Was jemand in seinem VW fährt, interessiert mich persönlich herzlich wenig... VW ist kein Maß.


----------



## Seabound (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr dass, was mir die Werkstatt reinkippt. Keine Ahnung, was das Auto braucht...


----------



## Zoon (30. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> g und hatte mal esp oder sowas.



ESP gabs nie in dem Eimer.  Ehrlich gesagt hättest dir als Winterhure meinetwegen nen Polo 6N geholt gibts schon ab hundert Euro ... zudem bekommst für den quasi überall Ersatzteile.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2015)

Volkswagen-Skandal: "Ein Rückruf von VW kann Leben retten" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 

Ich kann garnicht beschreiben, wie schwachsinnig der Inhalt dieses Artikels gerade für mich ist


----------



## Hitman-47 (30. Oktober 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Volkswagen-Skandal: "Ein Rückruf von VW kann Leben retten" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wirkt auf den ersten Moment zwar übertrieben (vor allem mit so einer "reißerischen Schlagzeile" wie "Ein Rückruf von VW kann Leben retten"), aber im Endeffekt stimmt doch alles? Es wird sogar ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass das ganze nur eine statistische Hochrechnung ist ("Der Forscher betont, dass es sich in seiner Rechnung nur um statistische Tote handle. Anhand der bekannten Daten lasse sich ermitteln, um wie viel sich die Sterblichkeit durch die Abgase erhöht."), insofern versteh ich jetzt echt nicht was an dem Artikel auszusetzen ist.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2015)

Weil es für mich nur so ein "hätte, wäre, könnte" ist. 

Hätte ich nicht an der Zigarette gezogen, würde ich möglicherweise 5 minuten länger leben. 

Zudem, wieviele "statistische" Tote werden den deswegen produziert?: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von sowas halt ich nichts, deswegen ist es für mich Schwachsinn.


----------



## Kusanar (30. Oktober 2015)

Also bei der reißerischen Überschrift und dann so einem schwachen Artikel dahinter darf sich dann aber auch keiner mehr wundern, warum sich die Abos (bzw. die Hefte generell) so schlecht verkaufen 

Bin irgendwie froh, wenn bald auch Stern hinter der "Adblocker-Wall" verschwunden ist...


Fährt eigentlich noch wer mit Sommerreifen? Bis jetzt wars hier so warm und ich hatte auch irgendwie gar keine Lust aufs Wechseln


----------



## Zeiss (30. Oktober 2015)

@Seeefe: Was erwartest Du von Amis?


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Seeefe: Was erwartest Du von Amis?



Doof, nämlich genau sowas 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich noch wer mit Sommerreifen? Bis jetzt wars hier so warm und ich hatte auch irgendwie gar keine Lust aufs Wechseln



Hier 

Nächste Woche zieh ich aber die Winterreifen drauf


----------



## Hitman-47 (30. Oktober 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Weil es für mich nur so ein "hätte, wäre, könnte" ist.
> 
> Hätte ich nicht an der Zigarette gezogen, würde ich möglicherweise 5 minuten länger leben.
> 
> ...




Hätte, wäre, könnte...Ja. Man weiß aber dass dieser Betrug dazu führt, dass die Umwelt und der Mensch unnötig belastet wird und damit auch zu statistischen Toden geführt hat. Was daran jetzt so verwerflich ist, es anzusprechen und auf eine schnelle Behebung der Misstände zu pochen, verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Ich würde mal gerne den Aufschrei erleben, wenn z.B. eine der großen Chemie-Firmen wie BASF oder Bayer es sich heutzutage auch nur erlauben würde über die gesetzlichen Emissionsgrenzwerte von sonstwelchen Stoffen zu verstoßen (oder darüber hinaus das ganze auch noch zu vertuschen) . Aber bei einem Automobilkonzern ists nur noch halb so schlimm?  

Wieso wusste ich nur dass so etwas wie "aber-das-und-dies-ist-auch-schlimm?" kommt? Wenn man selbst geblitzt wird und zur Kasse gebeten wird, kommt man dann auch mit einem Beispiel an "aber der Herr Müller ist sogar noch schneller gefahren!"? Ne, oder? Natürlich heiße ich so einen Bullshit³ wie in dem Bild gezeigt noch weniger gut als die VW-Geschichte. Aber das macht den Betrug von VW nicht mehr und nicht weniger schlimm. Jegliche Emissionsreduzierung ist gut, insofern heiße ich es auch gut wenn (oder eher dass) da bei VW jetzt auch was passiert und sie das Problem beheben. 


Ich bin von der wissenschaftlichen Seite her weitaus schlimmeres gewohnt was die Artikel in den Massenmedien angeht und hab anfangs schlimmeres erwartet. Da werden Statistiken hin-&hergedreht und wichtige Details einfach mal unterschlagen oder Zahlen schöngerechnet. Wenn ihr den Artikel als so schwach oder schlecht abstempelt, dann erklärt mal bitte wo genau da der Hund begraben liegt.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Oktober 2015)

Es geht überhaupt nicht darum, was besser/schlechter ist, sondern viel mehr darum, dass die Amis mit zweierlei Maß messen.

Der böse VW hat uns (= Amis) beschissen, also darf er eine Strafe zahlen. Alles okay und passt auch soweit. Nur, dass die eigenen Cummins-Diesel die allerletzten Drecksschleuder schlechthin sind, interessiert es kein Schwein. Und genau das kann nicht sein.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. Oktober 2015)

Und was ist mit den anderen Herstellern ? warum wird auser VW kein weiterer Öffentlich angeprangert.In dieser Liste die kurzzeitig öffentlich einsehbar war. waren Hundai , Kia , BMW ,Renault usw eigentlich so gut wie alle großen Marken aufgeführt. Das es dort Unregelmäßigkeiten gibt. Warum wird da nicht nachgegangen. Muss jetzt an einer Marke nen Exempel statuiert werden , während die Anderen ihn Ruhe weiter machen dürfen ? Wenn da einer für haftbar gemacht werden muss dann ist es unter anderen auch Bosch , die haben den VW Ingenieuren die Möglichkeit gegeben dort drinnen rum zu Fuhrwerken. und Bosch beliefert auch sehr viele andere Hersteller. Bei Toyota gabs nen Problem mit den Airbags wo Leute mit aller warscheinlichkeit statistisch umgekommen sind. Da wird kein Gewese drum gemacht. Das wurde auch runter gespielt. Das ist lächerlich. GM hat nen Problem damit das sie nicht mehr hinter herkommen. hätte Toyota am platz 1 gestanden dann hätte es die getroffen.   Es wird in der Kompletten Branche gemauschelt usw , wenn sollen ALLE zum Report und alles offen legen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (30. Oktober 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es geht überhaupt nicht darum, was besser/schlechter ist, sondern viel mehr darum, dass die Amis mit zweierlei Maß messen.



Darauf wollte ich eigentlich ursprünglich gar nicht hinaus. Es ging mir darum, dass dieser Artikel, der sich um die statistischen Tode bedingt durch die erhöhten Emissionen dreht, hier von manchen als "schwachsinnig" abgestempelt wird. Und das versteh ich nicht. Wirkt auf mich etwas unreflektiert, so nach dem Motto "das bisschen ist mir auch egal". Und dann wird das ganze heruntergespielt, dass es ja nur "hätte, wär, wenn", weil "Statistik" sei. Der Lottogewinn ist auch nur Statistik, aber trotzdem gewinnt jemand. Wenn Herr Müller nebenan oder Ich morgen in einem Autounfall sterbe, dann ist das auch nur ein statistischer Tod. Im Endeffekt ist nämlich jeder Tod ein statistischer Tod. 

So wie wir mit unserer Umwelt umgehen...(ich rede ab hier jetzt nicht mehr nur noch von Autos), wir kommen vielleicht noch gut durch, aber unsere Kinder oder Enkel dürfen dann irgendwann mal die Sch****e ausbaden. Unser Alltag ist voll von Dingen, die, so wie sie momentan laufen, früher oder später auf die Menschheit zurückfallen werden, das fängt bei der morgendlichen Dusche an und hört eben auch beim Autofahren auf. Und wieso man dann die Problematik bzw. damit einhergehende Tode herunterspielt und als "schwachsinnig" abstempelt ist mir nicht klar.


----------



## s-icon (30. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich noch wer mit Sommerreifen? Bis jetzt wars hier so warm und ich hatte auch irgendwie gar keine Lust aufs Wechseln



Ich, fast alle noch auf Sommerreifen.
Ich denke ich lass das auch so keine Lust zum wechseln.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich eigentlich ursprünglich gar nicht hinaus. Es ging mir darum, dass dieser Artikel, der sich um die statistischen Tode bedingt durch die erhöhten Emissionen dreht, hier von manchen als "schwachsinnig" abgestempelt wird. Und das versteh ich nicht. Wirkt auf mich etwas unreflektiert, so nach dem Motto "das bisschen ist mir auch egal". Und dann wird das ganze heruntergespielt, dass es ja nur "hätte, wär, wenn", weil "Statistik" sei. Der Lottogewinn ist auch nur Statistik, aber trotzdem gewinnt jemand. Wenn Herr Müller nebenan oder Ich morgen in einem Autounfall sterbe, dann ist das auch nur ein statistischer Tod. Im Endeffekt ist nämlich jeder Tod ein statistischer Tod.


Mir ging es darum, dass ich es schwachsinnig finde, irgendwelche statistischen Tode auszurechnen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (30. Oktober 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mir ging es darum, dass ich es schwachsinnig finde, irgendwelche statistischen Tode auszurechnen.



Im Zuge der Vergleichbarkeit und Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist das doch essentiell wichtig? Macht natürlich nicht in jedem Fall Sinn, aber ob es Sinn macht oder nicht weiß man auch erst wenn man das Ergebnis kennt, und dann ists ja eh zu spät


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Oktober 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Volkswagen-Skandal: "Ein Rückruf von VW kann Leben retten" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wirklich.
Selten sowas schwachsinniges gelesen.
US-Forscher haben.... blablabla
Die Amerikaner drehen nun ja wohl völlig ab, oder was ist da los ?


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den anderen Herstellern ? warum wird auser VW kein weiterer Öffentlich angeprangert.In dieser Liste die kurzzeitig öffentlich einsehbar war. waren Hundai , Kia , BMW ,Renault usw eigentlich so gut wie alle großen Marken aufgeführt. Das es dort Unregelmäßigkeiten gibt. Warum wird da nicht nachgegangen.


Möglicherweise gibt es dort noch keine stichhaltigen Beweise und man wartet lieber erstmal ab.



> Muss jetzt an einer Marke nen Exempel statuiert werden , während die Anderen ihn Ruhe weiter machen dürfen ? Wenn da einer für haftbar gemacht werden muss dann ist es unter anderen auch Bosch , die haben den VW Ingenieuren die Möglichkeit gegeben dort drinnen rum zu Fuhrwerken. und Bosch beliefert auch sehr viele andere Hersteller.


Bosch hat die Software nur für Testzwecke entwickelt, das VW sie nicht bestimmungsgemäß einsetzt ist nicht die Schuld von Bosch.



> Bei Toyota gabs nen Problem mit den Airbags wo Leute mit aller warscheinlichkeit statistisch umgekommen sind. Da wird kein Gewese drum gemacht. Das wurde auch runter gespielt.


Das war nicht die Schuld von Toyota, sondern die von Takata. Hier konnte Toyota nichts dafür, anders als VW.



> . hätte Toyota am platz 1 gestanden dann hätte es die getroffen/QUOTE]
> Nein, das VW entdeckt wurde war Zufall und Toyota verkauft kaum Diesel, also können sie darüber nicht angegriffen werden.


----------



## dsdenni (30. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich, fast alle noch auf Sommerreifen.
> Ich denke ich lass das auch so keine Lust zum wechseln.


Ist das nicht pflicht auf Winterreifen zu fahren? (Zwischen Oktober-Februar)


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist das nicht pflicht auf Winterreifen zu fahren? (Zwischen Oktober-Februar)


Nein, nur wenn wir Winterwetter haben. Also wenn zB Schnee liegt.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Oktober 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist das nicht pflicht auf Winterreifen zu fahren? (Zwischen Oktober-Februar)



Den Witterungsbedienungen angepasste Bereifung heißt es offiziell.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist das nicht pflicht auf Winterreifen zu fahren? (Zwischen Oktober-Februar)



In DE gibts keine Winterreifenpflicht. 

Ist Schnee, Eis o.ä. vorhanden, darf ein Fahrzeug allerdings nur mit Winterreifen gefahren werden. 

Theoretisch kannst du auch die Sommerreifen drauf lassen, darfst dann aber nur fahren, wenn die Straßen trocken sind.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> C70 II wird am Wochenende bezahlt und  mitgenommen, währenddessen hat es beim C70 I nur eine Stunde gedauert  bis der erste Interessent einen Termin gemacht hat. Das artet ja  geradezu in Stress aus  .



Ist es der Amiimport geworden, den du verlinkt hattest?


@ VW Zeugs: natuerlich ist es sehr seltsam das hier gefuehlt sehr gegen Deutschland geschossen wird.
Wie hoch waren die Strafen fuer GM mit dem Zuendschluesselzeugs wo wieviel Leute gestorben sind?
Oder gegen Toyota mit ihren Gaspedalen? Sind ja auch etliche umgekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2015)

Die sollten lieber mal ausrechnen, wieviele Leute bei denen statistisch durch den Mehrverkauf von Waffen sterben.
Das interessiert die komischerweise kein Stück, aber wehe ein Autohersteller macht böse Umweltsachen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist es der Amiimport geworden, den du verlinkt hattest?


Wenn der Besitzer mich morgen nicht stehen lässt: Ja.
Der alte C70 ist jedenfalls gerade mit dem neuen Besitzer abgefahren


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich eigentlich ursprünglich gar nicht hinaus. Es ging mir darum, dass dieser Artikel, der sich um die statistischen Tode bedingt durch die erhöhten Emissionen dreht, hier von manchen als "schwachsinnig" abgestempelt wird. Und das versteh ich nicht. Wirkt auf mich etwas unreflektiert, so nach dem Motto "das bisschen ist mir auch egal". Und dann wird das ganze heruntergespielt, dass es ja nur "hätte, wär, wenn", weil "Statistik" sei. Der Lottogewinn ist auch nur Statistik, aber trotzdem gewinnt jemand.



In meinen Augen ist der Artikel Schwachsinn. Du kannst das gerne anders sehen aber ganz ehrlich: Wohnst Du in einer Höhle oder nutzt Du auch diese ganzen angenehmen Dinge unserer westeuropäischen Welt? Falls Du sie nutzt, kannst Du ja mal hochrechnen, wie viele Menschen "wegen Dir" gestorben sind oder statistisch gesehen "sterben könnten". Du merkst vielleicht worauf ich hinaus will. Aber das gehört hier eigentlich auch nicht her.


----------



## Hitman-47 (30. Oktober 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist der Artikel Schwachsinn. Du kannst das gerne anders sehen aber ganz ehrlich: Wohnst Du in einer Höhle oder nutzt Du auch diese ganzen angenehmen Dinge unserer westeuropäischen Welt? Falls Du sie nutzt, kannst Du ja mal hochrechnen, wie viele Menschen "wegen Dir" gestorben sind oder statistisch gesehen "sterben könnten". Du merkst vielleicht worauf ich hinaus will. Aber das gehört hier eigentlich auch nicht her.



Allein schon die Tatsache dass ich hier im Internet unterwegs bin dürfte die Frage mit der Höhle beantworten  Ich erinnere mich nicht behauptet zu haben, dass ich das alles nicht nutzen würde. Ich versuche sinnvoll damit umzugehen, aber komplett drauf verzichten, will & kann ich nicht (alles andere wäre auch gelogen).  Das ganze habe ich eigentlich auch nur zur Verdeutlichung der Problematik erwähnt, nämlich dass der momentan nicht-nachhaltige Ist-Zustand, auch bei Autos, imo nicht gerade optimal ist. Und wenn diese Statistik eben Missstände anspricht, dann hat sie in meinen Augen damit auch schon eine Daseinsberechtigung. 

Aber gut, das sieht vielleicht jeder etwas anders. Hat ja jeder das Recht auf ne eigene Meinung 
Bin auch einer der Fraktion, der eigentlich jeglichen Anzug der Abgasnormen (um mal beim Thema Auto zu bleiben) begrüßt. Aber gibt leider auch so manchen Schwachsinn der von der Politik kommt, z.B. dieser unsägliche Biosprit.


----------



## deeeennis (30. Oktober 2015)

Mir ist heute als ich auf eine Vorfahrtsstrasse abbiegen wollte eine Frau hinten reingefahren.
Da lief ein Kind über die vielbefahrene Strasse was ich durchgelassen habe, habe also nach dem Anfahren sanft abgebremst.
Nachdem ich ausgestiegen bin meinte sie nur "was ist denn los wieso steigst du aus?" 
Erst wollte sie abstreiten dass der Unfall überhaupt passiert ist, dann meinte sie als ich die Polizei gerufen hab, dass die Macken hinten an meiner Stoßstange schon vorher drin waren (klar, und das passende Gegenstück auf ihrer Front in dem blau meines Wagens war auch nur zufällig drauf)
Zu den Polizisten meinte sie dann dass ich aus heiterem Himmel eine Vollbremsung gemacht hätte, das Kind hätte ich mir auch nur ausgedacht und auf der Strasse wären keine Autos gewesen 
Ist halt einfach ärgerlich bei einem quasi neuen Auto..

Ich verstehe einfach nicht weshalb manche Leute alles abstreiten wollen, obwohl es doch eh nichts bringt. 
Selbst die 35€ Verwarngeld hat sie abgelehnt, da sie sich keiner Schuld bewusst war.


----------



## Crush182 (30. Oktober 2015)

Na das ist ja mal richtig blöd.... ich hoffe mal, die Polizisten konnten das klären? -Oder gibts da noch mehr Theater?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Steuergerät ist wegen Masseschluss gleich defekt?  Normalerweise haben die doch selbstrücksetzende Sicherungen verbaut. Nur bei Steuergeräten mit Endstufen wie z.B. Motorsteuergeräte mit Piezo Aktoren führt ein Masseschluss zum Tot.



Also für kurze Zeit scheint es abgesichert zu sein -bzw. die Sicherung scheint funktioniert zu haben (hab ich ja wegen meiner "Blödheit" festgestellt -du kannst dir nicht
vorstellen was ich da für Schweißperlen auf der Stirn hatte ).
Und ich weiß ja auch leider nicht, wie lange dieser Kurzschluss angedauert hat, bzw. wann/wie das genau passiert ist.

Die größte Frage ist für mich nach der Geschichte aber auch: WARUM um alles in der Welt machen die das nicht wie bei jedem anderen Auto auch und verbauen
normale Sicherungen?! .... So ist das einfach der größte Rotz, wenn einem n Kurzer das Steuergerät braten kann -.- 

.....Allerdings habe ich vor dem Wegschicken Fotos vom Steuergerät (inneren) gemacht und dort wo die richtigen Sicherungen (die, für alles andere da sind )
liegen, ist es relativ "grob" aufgebaut.
Auf der Rückseite fängt dann die feine Elektronik an (Ein paar "Klötze -ich denke mal Relais- von "Tyco" sind drauf und dann noch ne Menge undefinierbarer Kram).

Wenn Interesse besteht könnte ich die Fotos mal hoch laden  .


----------



## Verminaard (30. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der Besitzer mich morgen nicht stehen lässt: Ja.
> Der alte C70 ist jedenfalls gerade mit dem neuen Besitzer abgefahren



Dann drueck ich dir mit ein klein wenig Neid die Daumen!
Gefaellt mir echt gut der Wagen. Aber die helle Innenausstattung find ich nicht ganz so toll. 
Habe hier, wo ich unseren gesucht hatte, einige Fahrzeuge mit heller Innenausstattung gesehen, die einfach nicht mehr schoen ausgesehen hat.
Unser Wagen hat die braune Lederausstattung. Muss dazu sagen: die bequemsten Sitze die ich bisher unter meinem Hintern haben durfte, wobei ich 
einige viele verschiedene Fahrzeuge, auch Langstrecke, gefahren bin. Abgesehen von der Luxusklasse.

Schrecklich fand ich auch die Bedienung vom eingebauten Navi.

Ansonsten hat sich der Wagen als sehr ganzjahrestauglich erwiesen.
Absolut keine Probleme mit dem Dach, bin den bis 5° offen gefahren.
Dazu ist das Windschott sehr zu empfehlen (wenns nicht eh schon dabei ist)
Die Wartungskosten haben sich bis jetzt mMn auch sehr in Grenzen gehalten.
Das erste Service hat mich ~370€ gekostet mit Klimaanlagenservice und Oelwechsel usw.
Das zweite inkl TUEV ~340€.
Hatte mir nach viel Forenlesen das ganze teurer erwartet.
Natuerlich alles in der Fachwerkstatt machen lassen.

Waere toll wenn du deine Eindruecke teilen koenntest, wenn alles klappt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2015)

Beige oder zumindest Braun ist ein Muss für mich. Die ganzen Weiß aussen/ Schwarz innen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. Nur hell beiges Lenkrad macht keinen Sinn, deswegen hatte ich beim Alten auch ein graues nachgerüstet.

Sitze und Fahrwerk haben mich sehr an den alten erinnert, was so ungefähr das größte Lob ist was ich an Komfort vergeben kann.


----------



## deeeennis (30. Oktober 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal richtig blöd.... ich hoffe mal, die Polizisten konnten das klären? -Oder gibts da noch mehr Theater?



Mal sehen was der Gutachter danach sagt, nicht dass ich am Ende selbst noch einen Teil zahlen muss 
So wie die Frau drauf war, wird es sicher noch zu Komplikationen kommen..


----------



## dsdenni (31. Oktober 2015)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Mal sehen was der Gutachter danach sagt, nicht dass ich am Ende selbst noch einen Teil zahlen muss
> So wie die Frau drauf war, wird es sicher noch zu Komplikationen kommen..


Dann wünsch ich mal das beste für dich sowas geht ja mal garnet...


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2015)

Moin Jungs, gestern Aben mit meinen 2012er GTI ne Panne. Ruckel, dann ging erstmal alles normal dann wieder Ruckeln und Motorkontrollleuchte blinkte gelb. Auf Randstreifen gefahren noch ein Versuch nochmal zu starten aber er sprang nicht an. Drehte nur sauber durch. VW Notdienst kam und hat ausgelesen. Irgendwas mit Zündung an Zylinder 4. Tja abgeschleppt und jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken. Da ich die Kiste regelmäßig warten lasse ist Leihwagen den ich gleich bekomme und die Aktion gestern kostenlos. Hoffe nur es ist was harmloses. Ich liebe meinen GTI


----------



## aloha84 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ein bekannter hatte was ähnliches, bei dem war es was an der Zündung.....frag mich jetzt aber nicht ob es die Zündspule oder nur ein Zündkabel war, das weiß ich nicht mehr.
Aber das Verhalten war gleich, er fuhr einen Golf 6 1,4 TSI. (zwar kein GTI, aber die Zündung dürfte sich nicht Grundsätzlich unterscheiden)


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ja hoffe das es nur sowas ist. Ich höre bzw. lese Horrormeldungen von gebrochenen Kolbenringen in Zylinder 4.  Mein armes Auto...


----------



## s-icon (31. Oktober 2015)

Hatte der 6er GTI nicht Probleme mit dem Kettenspanner?


----------



## Zeiss (31. Oktober 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beige oder zumindest Braun ist ein Muss für mich. Die ganzen Weiß aussen/ Schwarz innen gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. Nur hell beiges Lenkrad macht keinen Sinn, deswegen hatte ich beim Alten auch ein graues nachgerüstet.



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig!

Merino Goldbraun:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pergament hell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (31. Oktober 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Fährt eigentlich noch wer mit Sommerreifen? Bis jetzt wars hier so warm und ich hatte auch irgendwie gar keine Lust aufs Wechseln



Ja, hier auch.
Habe diese Woche Urlaub und wollte das eigentlich auch in Angriff nehmen, aber irgendwie fehlt mir bei den Temperaturen die Motivation.
Sonnig, 5-17 Grad. Der Vorhersage nach auch nächste Woche so.

Ich mag die Dinger einfach nicht. Fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach immer etwas schwammig an. Auch wenn man sich recht schnell dran gewöhnt.

Aber hier in der Gegend ist das auch nicht so dramatisch und notfalls habe ich die schnell umgesteckt. Mache das ja eh vor der Haustür.

Beim Wagen meiner Lebensgefährtin habe ich aber immerhin schon gewechselt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Den Witterungsbedienungen angepasste Bereifung heißt es offiziell.



Richtig. Und da gehören meiner Meinung nach Winterreifen bei trockener Straße und 17 Grad nicht dazu.

Und auch bei weniger als 7 Grad sind Sommerreifen nicht automatisch schlechter, auch wenn uns die Reifenindustrie und neuerdings sogar die Polizei mittels Flyern genau das erzählen möchte.

Wäre schwer begeistert, wenn der Hintermann mir draufrauschen würde, weil gerade das die entscheidenden Meter ausgemacht hätte.
Da warte ich seit der komischen Gesetzesänderung mal auf entsprechende Urteile.

Hängt aber natürlich auch von der Gegend ab. Hier im Norden ist ein plötzlicher Wintereinbruch natürlich unwahrscheinlicher, als in Süddeutschland. Da hätte ich auch schon gewechselt.

@raceundsound
Ein M3 3.0 mit nur 50tkm und aus erster Hand?
DAS ist selten. Glückwunsch 
Sonst wird es echt schwierig mit denen und  auch den 3,2l.
7. Hand, nur optische Reparaturen (und D&W Verschönerungen  ) für die Eisdiele, sonst runtergerockt.

Dann ist der aber verdammt wenig gefahren. Wie kommt es?

Die Kilometer sind bei der Laufleistung ja sicherlich anhand des Scheckheftes, HU-Berichten usw nachweisbar, oder?

@zeiss
Das Merino-Goldbraun hat was, gefällt mir gut


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Oktober 2015)

War nur gesperrt wegen kaufgesuche ausserhalb des mp. Bremsen funktionieren wieder, im system war kaum Bremsflüssigkeit und nicht entlüftet. Die scheiben und beläge sind noch fast neu, vermute mal der vorbesitzer hat da rumgefuscht. Den vorne links am bremssattel war die entlüftungsschraube abgebrochen, dann hat er es vmtl sein lassen mit entlüften. Ich finde 300 nicht zu viel, alleine im 50 km umkreis gab es kaum autos mit noch bisschen tüv. Bis 300 euro genau zwei. Ich habe eh damit gerechnet das nicht alles in ordnung ist, deshalb ist das ok. Die Bremsflüssigkeit hat keine 20 euro gekostet.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Oktober 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @zeiss
> Das Merino-Goldbraun hat was, gefällt mir gut



Ja, ist eine schöne Farbe, aber blöd nur Fotografieren. Sie ist eigentlich was dunkler.

Den 7er habe ich ca 10 Monate lang gesucht.


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hatte der 6er GTI nicht Probleme mit dem Kettenspanner?



Einige TSI Motoren bis 2008. nicht nur die GTIs. Hatte vor dem GTI einen TSI von 2008 1,4L 140PS der ist wegen Steuerkette und Spanner über die Wupper


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> War nur gesperrt wegen kaufgesuche ausserhalb des mp. Bremsen funktionieren wieder, im system war kaum Bremsflüssigkeit und nicht entlüftet. Die scheiben und beläge sind noch fast neu, vermute mal der vorbesitzer hat da rumgefuscht. Den vorne links am bremssattel war die entlüftungsschraube abgebrochen, dann hat er es vmtl sein lassen mit entlüften. Ich finde 300 nicht zu viel, alleine im 50 km umkreis gab es kaum autos mit noch bisschen tüv. Bis 300 euro genau zwei. Ich habe eh damit gerechnet das nicht alles in ordnung ist, deshalb ist das ok. Die Bremsflüssigkeit hat keine 20 euro gekostet.


Wie bricht man denn nen Entlüftungsschraube ab?
Leute gibts 

Hast du gleich 5 Liter Bremsflüssigkeit gekauft oder warst du in ner Apotheke?


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2015)

Entweder zu fest zugedreht oder sie war festgammelt und ist abgerissen. Beides schon erlebt... 

So der Subi befindet sich nun in seinem wohlverdienten Winterschlaf. Heute nochmal ordentlich geputzt mit Unterbodenwäsche usw... jetzt heißt es die to do Liste abhaken damit die nächste Saison bald wieder starten kann. 
Ich weiß unsere Halle sieht aktuell aus als wäre eine Bombe eingeschlagen... aber hatte die Woche keine Motivation aufzuräumen.


----------



## dsdenni (1. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Entweder zu fest zugedreht oder sie war festgammelt und ist abgerissen. Beides schon erlebt...
> 
> So der Subi befindet sich nun in seinem wohlverdienten Winterschlaf. Heute nochmal ordentlich geputzt mit Unterbodenwäsche usw... jetzt heißt es die to do Liste abhaken damit die nächste Saison bald wieder starten kann.
> Ich weiß unsere Halle sieht aktuell aus als wäre eine Bombe eingeschlagen... aber hatte die Woche keine Motivation aufzuräumen.


Gibt mit Sicherheit Hallen die 100 mal schlimmer aussehen


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2015)

Ich finde es schrecklich... hasse Unordnung. 
So nun geht es zum Ring, ich eier da eine Runde mit dem Almera drüber. Ist meine erste Runde... mal sehen wie gut/schlecht es klappt.


----------



## dsdenni (1. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde es schrecklich... hasse Unordnung.
> So nun geht es zum Ring, ich eier da eine Runde mit dem Almera drüber. Ist meine erste Runde... mal sehen wie gut/schlecht es klappt.


Race Almera Race..


----------



## tsd560ti (1. November 2015)

Gas direkt in den Auspuff und das als Raketentriebwerk nutzen, dann schafft er auch die Bergaufstrecken 
Im Gegensatz zu dem hier https://youtu.be/dLn8D_Qms3k bist du wahrscheinlich noch verdammt gut aufgestellt


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2015)

OMG mit nem Smart Diesel aufn Ring.  Da wird man doch ständig von Bussen überholt.


----------



## Zoon (1. November 2015)

ein vorteil hat de rSmart , kannst überall bedenkenlos Vollgas geben und fast alle Kurven voll nehmen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2015)

Stimmt, selbst wenn man mal eine Kurve nicht Vollgas schaffen sollte drückt man mit links einfach nen bischen die Bremse.  Blos den Ladedruck nicht abfallen lassen.


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2015)

So rigoros, wie das ESP im Smart regelt, braucht man garnicht zu bremsen...


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> So rigoros, wie das ESP im Smart regelt, braucht man garnicht zu bremsen...


Wenn man es drauf anlegt ist das bei quasi jedem Auto mit ESP so. Bei Ford wurde mir ESP mal genau so vorgestellt: Schotterpiste, Mondeo, Vollgas und nur gelenkt, den Rest hat die Elektronik erledigt. Schon beängstigend was da geht.


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Race Almera Race..



Lief erstaunlich gut, war sogar nicht mal der langsamste. Natürlich kann man mit 90PS bei sehr viel Verkehr nicht viel rausholen. Aber ich bin mit meiner gefahrenen Zeit eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden... ich war NS + GP mit 90PS genau so schnell wie mein Kumpel mit seinem 450PS Skyline und das ohne GP Strecke.


----------



## dsdenni (1. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Lief erstaunlich gut, war sogar nicht mal der langsamste. Natürlich kann man mit 90PS bei sehr viel Verkehr nicht viel rausholen. Aber ich bin mit meiner gefahrenen Zeit eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden... ich war NS + GP mit 90PS genau so schnell wie mein Kumpel mit seinem 450PS Skyline und das ohne GP Strecke.


Hat er das Gaspedal nich gefunden?


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2015)

Er ist deutlich vorsichtiger gefahren, klar sein Skyline ist auch das x fache wert von meinem Almera. Hab den schon ziemlich in die Kurven geworfen, bei einem Unfall würde es mich aber auch nicht sonderlich belasten.


----------



## BlindxDeath (1. November 2015)

Fein den Porsche rechts außen überholt


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2015)

Klar der hatte keine Chance... nein leider war es nicht so wie es auf dem Bild aussieht.


----------



## BlindxDeath (2. November 2015)

Amateur 

Gab letzten Monat nen Passat (1,9er Tdi 4Motion von 2005, aus der Schweiz), nachdem ich anfang des Jahres den Unfall mit dem MX5 hatte.
So als Alltagsschlure.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte mir demnächst gerne einen Land Rover Defender anschaffen.
Auch schon einen angesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber für den Preis doch recht viel gewurschtelt...
UK-Import über Polen, ohne EG/CoC Dokumente..
Rechtslenker auf Links umgebaut.
Aktuell noch polnische Papiere.


----------



## Amon (2. November 2015)

So, Winter Reifen drauf, Zündkerzen und Öl gewechselt, Frostschutz passt auch jetzt kann der Winter kommen. Nur noch die Tage mal den Luftfilter und den Innenraum Filter austauschen und dann mal gucken warum die Klimaanlage nicht richtig funktiniert.


----------



## Kusanar (2. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Einige TSI Motoren bis 2008. nicht nur die GTIs. Hatte vor dem GTI einen TSI von 2008 1,4L 140PS der ist wegen Steuerkette und Spanner über die Wupper



Meiner is von 2007, gleicher Motor, und hat mittlerweile auch schon die zweite Kette. Mal gucken, wie lange die hält.
Kulanz (hatte ich ja damals schon erwähnt) genau 0,00€ ...

P.S.: Hab mich am WE nun doch dazu "heruntergelassen" die Winterschlappen aufzuziehen


----------



## fatlace (2. November 2015)

ich habe letzte Woche Donnerstag mein Winterauto zugelassen. Ist ein C180 W202 geworden. Rost überall und ein Fahrwerk wie ein SchiffHat wenigstens bis 2017 Tüv
Musste ganze 2 1/2 Stunden im Strassenverkehrsamt warten, sowas hab ich echt noch nie erlebt, als ich meine Nummer gezogen habe und dann realisiert habe das 70 Nummern noch vor mir sind, hätte ich gerne mal mein Gesicht gesehen
Hier noch ein Foto vom BMW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übern Winter wird nicht so viel passieren, Bremssättel werden komplett abgebaut und gestrahlt/gelackt, Stahlflex Bremsleitungen bekommt er spendiert und die Scheinwerfer sollen nochmal überarbeitet werden. mal schauen was mir noch so einfällt


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. November 2015)

bringen stahlflex leitungen denn merklich was ?


----------



## Joselman (2. November 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> bringen stahlflex leitungen denn merklich was ?



Stahlflex hält länger bzw. ewig ansonsten wirst du die Unterschiede kaum merken. Ausnahme du überhitzt deine Bremse ständig. Bei Stvo konformer Fahrweise aber eigentlich nicht machbar.


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2015)

So bezüglich meines GTIs: Gerade hat VW angerufen und sagte es handele sich nur um eine defekte Zündspule. Aber richtig defekt nicht das sie Aussetzer produziert sondern Totalausfall.

Vermutlich zwischen 150€ und 170€ kostet der Spaß nun.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Meiner is von 2007, gleicher Motor, und hat mittlerweile auch schon die zweite Kette. Mal gucken, wie lange die hält.
> Kulanz (hatte ich ja damals schon erwähnt) genau 0,00€ ...
> 
> P.S.: Hab mich am WE nun doch dazu "heruntergelassen" die Winterschlappen aufzuziehen



Bei mir ging das auch nicht ganz Reibungslos mit der Kulanz. Der "Freundliche" hat sich blöd angestellt und Unsinn erzählt. Habe mich dann selbst in Wolfsburg schlau gemacht damals. 0800-VOLKSWAGEN und siehe da plötzlich gab es Kulanz.


----------



## fatlace (2. November 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Stahlflex hält länger bzw. ewig ansonsten wirst du die Unterschiede kaum merken. Ausnahme du überhitzt deine Bremse ständig. Bei Stvo konformer Fahrweise aber eigentlich nicht machbar.



und erheblich besserer druckpunkt, darum gehts mir persöhnlich


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2015)

Mein Auto hat Stahlflex ab Werk.


----------



## mrairworthy (2. November 2015)

Nö, hat's nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (2. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging das auch nicht ganz Reibungslos mit der Kulanz. Der "Freundliche" hat sich blöd angestellt und Unsinn erzählt. Habe mich dann selbst in Wolfsburg schlau gemacht damals. 0800-VOLKSWAGEN und siehe da plötzlich gab es Kulanz.



Hab ich damals auch versucht. Leider erfolglos. Noch dazu stand ich damals mit dem Auto gerade in Österreich, da hieß es sowieso nur "Da sind wir nicht zuständig". Und die österreichische Niederlassung hat gesagt "Kettenprobleme? Ist uns nicht bekannt....".

Herrlich, oder? Bei so verplanten Leuten in der Kundenbetreuung hat mich der "Abgasskandal" überhaupt nicht mehr gewundert.


----------



## aloha84 (2. November 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hab ich damals auch versucht. Leider erfolglos. Noch dazu stand ich damals mit dem Auto gerade in Österreich, da hieß es sowieso nur "Da sind wir nicht zuständig". Und die österreichische Niederlassung hat gesagt* "Kettenprobleme? Ist uns nicht bekannt...."*.
> 
> Herrlich, oder? Bei so verplanten Leuten in der Kundenbetreuung hat mich der "Abgasskandal" überhaupt nicht mehr gewundert.



Den Herren ist so einiges nicht bekannt:
Kettenproblem --> absolute Einzelfälle!
defekte Turbos beim 1,4er --> "....haben wir noch nie gehabt!"
Das geht mir bei dem Verein am meisten auf den Sender, dieses "oh das Problem ist ja ganz neu, das hatten wir noch nie etc.pp" --> und die Foren im Internet sind voll damit.


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2015)

Warum kauft man sich den Rotz dann?

Bei meinem Langen hat sich wohl das Thermostat verabschiedet


----------



## aloha84 (2. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> *Warum kauft man sich den Rotz dann?*
> 
> Bei meinem Langen hat sich wohl das Thermostat verabschiedet



Kann man vorher meistens nicht wissen, die Frage ist warum Betroffene es nochmal kaufen?
Das jeder Hersteller seine Problemzonen hat, sollte klar sein. Wichtig ist wie man mit den Problemen umgeht....da brauch man auch nicht nur auf VW rumreiten, da haben andere Hersteller ebenfalls schon Böcke geschossen, wo man nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann.

@Thermosat
Wird er nicht mehr warm, oder wo liegt das Problem?
Du bastelst aber auch schon viel an dem 7er oder?


----------



## Kusanar (2. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sich den Rotz dann?



Wie aloha84 schon erwähnt: Weil man es vorher auch nicht wissen kann.
Und ja, ich bin auch der Meinung dass alle Hersteller nur mit Wasser kochen.

Bei mir wird der nächste vermutlich auch kein VW mehr. Mit dem "Kunden(un)dienst" bin ich wegen der Kette und einer anderen Geschichte immer noch auf Kriegsfuß. Ich warte jetzt mal auf 2016 und guck dann mal, was am Markt ist


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2015)

Leute, es ist allgemein bekannt, dass Kundenservice bei VW/Audi für'n Ar*** ist und das nicht erst seit gestern. Also warum kauft man sich den Rotz dann nochmal, wenn man schon mal auf die Nase geflogen ist?



aloha84 schrieb:


> @Thermosat
> Wird er nicht mehr warm, oder wo liegt das Problem?
> Du bastelst aber auch schon viel an dem 7er oder?



Ja, er kommt nur sehr schwer auf die Temperatur und hält sie dann nicht so wirklich, wenn man mal Fahrtwind kriegt. Und nach 140.000 km darf so ein Kennfeldthermostat schon mal kaputt gehen, ist in Ordnung. Kostet ja nur um die 40€ und ist relativ schnell getauscht. 

Es geht, halt halt so Macken, die nach und nach rauskommen. Er ist halt komplex und alle Macken bei der Probefahrt festzustellen ist utopisch. Letzendlich kauft man sich eine Katze im Sack, es geht gut oder eben nicht. Und so viel habe ich jetzt nicht investiert.


----------



## s-icon (2. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Leute, es ist allgemein bekannt, dass Kundenservice bei VW/Audi für'n Ar*** ist



Nein ist er nicht, es kommt immer auf den betreuenden Händler an.
Bei BMW hatte ich auch schon gute und schlechte Erfahrungen.

Schäden können überall passieren, unser 750lxd hatte mit 25tkm einen Motorschaden.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2015)

Also ich war mit dem Service von VW/Audi bist jetzt zufrieden.
Aber wie schon gesagt, nicht jeder Laden ist gleich.


----------



## XE85 (2. November 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Den Herren ist so einiges nicht bekannt:
> Kettenproblem --> absolute Einzelfälle!
> defekte Turbos beim 1,4er --> "....haben wir noch nie gehabt!"
> Das geht mir bei dem Verein am meisten auf den Sender, dieses "oh das  Problem ist ja ganz neu, das hatten wir noch nie etc.pp" --> und die  Foren im Internet sind voll damit.



Auch wenn zumindest denen die im Internet lesen diese Aussagen sauer aufstoßen kann ich sie trotzdem verstehen, kein Hersteller/Händler stellt die eigenen Produkte gerne in ein schlechtes Licht und gibt gerne zu dass jeden Tag 4 mit dem Problem kommen. Schließlich will er sie ja verkaufen.


----------



## Verminaard (2. November 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Auch wenn zumindest denen die im Internet lesen diese Aussagen sauer aufstoßen kann ich sie trotzdem verstehen, kein Hersteller/Händler stellt die eigenen Produkte gerne in ein schlechtes Licht und gibt gerne zu dass jeden Tag 4 mit dem Problem kommen. Schließlich will er sie ja verkaufen.



Oder bewusstes Schoenreden/Ignorieren um nicht in Kulanzleistung treten zu muessen?
Einzelfaelle treten auf und koennen die verschiedensten Ursachen haben, im Zweifel ist der Anwender selbst schuld.
Bei einem Fehler der oft Auftritt, liegt es nahe das es am Material oder an der Konstruktion liegt ---> Hersteller muss hier (kostenfrei) nachbessern, und das wollen die nicht wirklich.


----------



## fatlace (2. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Nein ist er nicht, es kommt immer auf den betreuenden Händler an.
> Bei BMW hatte ich auch schon gute und schlechte Erfahrungen.
> 
> Schäden können überall passieren, unser 750lxd hatte mit 25tkm einen Motorschaden.



Kann ich so bestätigen, 3 BMW Händler bei mir sind die tottalen Idioten und Helfen einem bei gar nichts, wen man nicht bei dennen Kunde ist oder mal ein etwas speziellere Frage hat.
Hab auch lange gebruacht bis ich einen Vernünftigen und fähigen Händler gefunden habe. Muss zwar etwas weiter fahren aber das ist das kleinere übel, besser als mich mit den anderen Spezies jedesmal aufs neue zu ärgern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Vermutlich zwischen 150€ und 170€ kostet der Spaß nun.



Für eine Zündspule  ? Im Ernst  ?
Die Dinger kosten man gerade 30-40€


----------



## BlindxDeath (2. November 2015)

Das ist doch typisch VW/audi.
Verlangen preise wie beim großen Bruder Porsche 

Beim e90 318i und 328i e36 kostete ne spule 50€ beim freundlichen bzw adac Typen.
Einbau war beim e90 etwas umständlich waren vllt 20-30min.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2015)

Wenn man den Händler wechseln will ist das hier je nach Marke gar nicht so einfach. BMW ist alles Procar, VW/Audi alles Gottfried Schultz. Und beide sind keine Ausgeburt von Service.


----------



## XE85 (2. November 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Oder bewusstes Schoenreden/Ignorieren um nicht in Kulanzleistung treten zu* muessen*?



Mit Kulanz ist das halt so eine Sache, die ist vertraglich nicht festgelegt und wie Garantie eine rein freiwillige Leistung. Damit muss sie auch nicht gewährt werden und jeder Hersteller/Händler wird sich bemühen darum herum zu kommen.


----------



## s-icon (2. November 2015)

Die Garantie ist zwar freiwillig, jedoch wird der Garantiegeber durch die Erklärung rechtlich an diese gebunden.


Bei Kulanz muss der Hersteller/ Händler nichts.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (2. November 2015)

Die Steuerkette bei meinem Peugeot wurde 3 mal auf Kulanz gewechselt, nur beim dritten mal musste ich 120€ zahlen.  

Kennt einer von euch nen Betrieb oder eine TÜV Stelle außer RHD (am besten im Norden)  die sich n bisschen stärker mit Japanern befasst und auch etwas speziellere Dinge anschaut und wenn alles im Rahmen ist einträgt? 
Wollte meiner aktuell noch straight pipe AGA nämlich nen 200er Kat und evtl. nen Silencer einbauen damit ich die vielleicht eingetragen bekomme..


----------



## Crush182 (2. November 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Die Steuerkette bei meinem Peugeot wurde 3 mal auf Kulanz gewechselt, nur beim dritten mal musste ich 120€ zahlen.



207?

Mein BMW (e90) hat sich übrigens letzte Woche mal ein bisschen "verschluckt".... starten: DSC.... Regelsysteme ausgefallen.... blabla.
Allerdings hab ich die Meldung im Display nur kurz gesehen und schon war sie wieder weg.
Lampen waren dannach auch keine an. -Ist bisher auch nur einmal vorgekommen.... hoffendlich bleibt das so -sowas kann ich jetzt echt nicht gebrauchen 

Und was ich hier schon alles für Fotos gesehen habe.... ich muss ja sagen, das ist echt schick 
-Und was täte ich nicht alles für eine Halle/Garage .... naja -eines Tages (vllt.)


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2015)

Auweija, grad in den Nachrichten gesehen. VW hat auch bei den 3-Liter Dieselmotoren betrogen. 

Die Modelljahrgänge 2014 bis 2016! sollen betroffen sein mit zigfach überhöhten Grenzwerten. Vor allem sinds VW Touareg, Porsche Cayenne und Audi A6, A7, A8 und Q5.  Bekannt wurde dies wohl, weil die amerikanischen Behörden gerade dabei sein, die Untersuchungen bei den Modellen des VW-Konzerns auszuweiten...


----------



## -sori- (2. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bekannt wurde dies wohl, weil die amerikanischen Behörden gerade dabei sein, die Untersuchungen bei den Modellen des VW-Konzerns auszuweiten...


Wenn schon, denn schon. Prüft Fahrzeuge anderer Marken bitte gleich auch noch, sonst hat es so gut wie keinen Sinn in meinen Augen (abgesehen von der Geldbeschaffung....)


----------



## ErbsenPommes (2. November 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> 207?



Ja genau, hab den 1.6 THP Motor drin der von PSA und BMW entwickelt wurden ist, die Steuerkette hat so bis 2013 Probleme gemacht, irgendwann dann haben sie endlich gemerkt dass die Kettenspanner das Hauptproblem sind und nicht die Kette an sich. 
Ich hatte auch bis kurz vor einem Monat nen Ölverbrauch von 1L je 1000km, nachdem Peugeot dann das Steuergerät neu syncronisiert hat, (das haben sie zu mir gesagt) hat er seit 3500km nicht einen Tropfen benötigt.


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2015)

Die Amerikaner lassen nicht locker...

VW-Abgas-Skandal: Auch Drei-Liter-Motoren betroffen! - Wirtschaft - Bild.de


----------



## s-icon (2. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Auweija, grad in den Nachrichten gesehen. VW hat auch bei den 3-Liter Dieselmotoren betrogen.



Dann wird mein neuer wohl auch betroffen sein


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2015)

Du wirst den Wertverlust verschmerzen... Wenn die Dreckschleudern gebraucht keiner für nen vernünftigen Preis mehr kaufen will.


----------



## s-icon (2. November 2015)

Ist ein Leasingfahrzeug, da mache ich mir um den Wertverlust weniger Gedanken.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> VW-Abgas-Skandal: Auch Drei-Liter-Motoren betroffen! - Wirtschaft - Bild.de


Ich kann die Seite nicht sehen.
Alleine dafür liebe ich Adblocker 

Die sollten echt mal bei anderen Herstellern gucken, wenn dann halt richtig.
Davon ab, die Emissionswerte sind doch eh nur Makulatur.
Wenn man das Fahrzeug normal im Alltag bewegt, oder noch schlimmer etwas sportlicher, dann stimmen die ganzen tollen Werte eh nicht mehr.
Meiner ist mit 6,3L angegeben, nur im Alltag liege ich da je nach Fahrweise 1-2L drüber.


----------



## fatlace (2. November 2015)

haben doch schon peugot und co gemessen, die lagen auch über den werten, die haben aber einfach eiskalt gesagt es passt alles.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. November 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch nen Betrieb oder eine TÜV Stelle außer RHD (am besten im Norden)  die sich n bisschen stärker mit Japanern befasst und auch etwas speziellere Dinge anschaut und wenn alles im Rahmen ist einträgt?
> Wollte meiner aktuell noch straight pipe AGA nämlich nen 200er Kat und evtl. nen Silencer einbauen damit ich die vielleicht eingetragen bekomme..



Bekommst du nicht eingetragen.
Wird schätze ich sowieso zu laut sein und wenn du die Kats veränderst/tauscht, musst du ein Abgasgutachten anfertigen lassen.
Ich hab schon Probleme jemanden zu finden, der meinen Klappen-ESD ohne Prüfzeichen (da Eigenbau) im nächsten Jahr eintragen soll.
Mein TÜVler meinte gleich "nee, geht nicht".
Hab aber nun von "F-Town", deren AGAs ja auch keine Prüfzeichen haben, da Individualanfertigung, einen Prüfer vorgeschlagen bekommen, der das hier in NDS macht.


----------



## ASD_588 (2. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Du wirst den Wertverlust verschmerzen... Wenn die Dreckschleudern gebraucht keiner für nen vernünftigen Preis mehr kaufen will.





Für der Praxis sind die Prüfstand läufe eh furn popo, vermutlich kann kein fahrzeug diesen theoretischen wert einhalten....


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich war mit dem Service von VW/Audi bist jetzt zufrieden.
> Aber wie schon gesagt, nicht jeder Laden ist gleich.



Das stimmt. Bin mit meinem Händler/Werkstatt als das mit der Kette war im Streit und mit Beschwerden in Wolfsburg auseinander gegangen. Wolfsburg hat die auf Spur gebracht dort. Haben mir die Kette und den Spanner ratzfatz gemacht unter 70/70 % Kulanz. Material und Arbeitslohn. Aus Wolfsburg gab noch einen Entschuldigungsbrief und einen 300€ Gutschein für Material oder Zubehör. 
Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich in dieser Werkstatt/Autohaus nie mehr gewesen. Habe jetzt einen VW Händler/Werkstatt im nächsten Ort bei dem ich mich gut aufgehoben fühle.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2015)

VW achtet eigentlich auch sehr darauf, dass sie gute Händler haben.
Aber ist bei Mercedes oder BMW normalerweise auch so.


----------



## s-icon (2. November 2015)

Da sollten andere Händler noch dran arbeiten, ich bin letztens vom Abarth VK nicht mal angeschaut worden.
Interessanterweise ist das der gleiche Händler bei dem ich seit meinem 18. Geburtstag auf ein Jaguar Angebot warte.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2015)

Ist aber nicht nur bei Autos so, im allgemeinen ist irgendwie nie ein Verkäufer da wenn man ihn braucht.


----------



## Amon (2. November 2015)

Ich kann dich so ignorieren dass du denkst du bist Kunde im Baumarkt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. November 2015)

Im norden ist underground racing in hamburg, oder über nightspeed racing service. Die arbeiten mit dem selben prüforganisation.


----------



## Kusanar (3. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Leute, es ist allgemein bekannt, dass Kundenservice bei VW/Audi für'n Ar*** ist und das nicht erst seit gestern. Also warum kauft man sich den Rotz dann nochmal, wenn man schon mal auf die Nase geflogen ist?



Soso, allgemein bekannt... Das war jetzt mein 2. VW. Hatte vor Urzeiten mal einen 2er Golf, mit dem war ich eigentlich recht glücklich. Selten Probleme, nie was größeres, Kundenservice sehr zufriedenstellend.
Ein Kumpel hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen Passat B5. Auch nie irgendwelche gröberen Probleme. Schon gar nicht mit dem Kundendienst. Eine Verrostung an der Heckklappe wurde komplett auf Kulanz erledigt.
Auf meiner letzten Arbeitsstätte war ein 5er Golf als Firmenfahrzeug vorhanden, mit TDI-Motor. Auch keine Probleme... gut, der durfte dafür nach knapp 4 Jahren mit über 250.000km in Rente gehen 

Aber so ändern sich eben die Zeiten. Mittlerweile muss man ja auch etwas mehr aufpassen, damit die Aktie nicht in den Keller rutscht, die Shareholder schön ihren Anteil und die Vorstände ihr Scherflein plus dicke Pension bekommen. Da darf man es dann mit der Kundenzufriedenheit auch nicht mehr so genau nehmen.


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2015)

Mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber hatte im Fuhrpark Golfs und A3 gehabt, sowohl TDI als auch TFSI (hoffe, die Bezeichnung ist die Richtige, ich verwechsle immer TSI und TFSI). Bei dem Auto eines Teamleiters (war ein A3) wurde DREI MAL der Motor getauscht, weil die Kiste gute zwei Liter Öl auf 1000km gesoffen hat. Von DSG-Geschichten will ich erst nicht anfangen. 

Natürlich kochen alle Hersteller auch nur mit Wasser, aber die Frage ist, was der Hersteller im Falle eines Problems (bzw. Konstruktionsfehlers oder Materialfehlers) macht. Und da trennt sich Spreu vom Weizen. 

Ich wollte mal einen Scirocco probe fahren, das war so im Jahr 2009, bei einem VW-Partner der Lang Gruppe. Bin mit meinem 8er hin, geparkt, einer der Verkäufer im Raum hat es auch wahrgenommen. Bin dann rein, grundsätzlich interessiert das kein Schwanz ob da einer reinkommt (das kenne ich auch anders, nur die von VW/Audi, schon sehr oft erlebt). Habe mir dann die Kiste etwas genauer angeschaut und bin dann zum Verkäufer und habe meine Absichten geäußert. Dieses Ar***loch hat es nicht für nötig gehalten mich auch nur anzuschaue und ohne den Kopf zu heben meinte er nur (wörtlich!!!) "wie willst du den überhaupt finanzieren"... 

Vor zwei oder drei Jahren ist einem Kumpel von mir auch was "lustiges" passiert mit seinem A8 D3 4.2 Liter quattro. Das Auto hat er 2005 neugekauft. An einem morgen startet er den Motor und es pfeift wie blöd raus. Also ist er zur Werkstatt (Audi) und sie sollten einmal nachschauen. Jö, haben sie die Ursache auch gefunden, es hat die Zündkerze rausgeblasen... Der Meister meinte nur "naja, ist halt ein Alukopf, da kann sowas schon mal passieren"...

Einer Freundin ihr A5 (1.8 Liter mit 170PS, ebenfalls als Neuwagen gekauft): Die Windschutzscheibe sollte getauscht werden. Sie hatte eine Klimaschutzscheibe drin. Also zu Audi, macht mal. Hat das Auto zurückbekommen, war im Frühling. Im Sommer ist ihr dann aufgefallen, dass das Armaturenbrett heiß wird. Nach sehr langem hin und her kam dann raus, dass sie eine normale Scheibe bekommen hat. Weil: die Klimaschutzscheibe nicht mehr verfügbar ist und Audi es wohl gestrichen hat. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaja....... Okay, die Kiste ist wohl ein echtes Montagsauto.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2015)

Man findet wie schon gesagt, bei allen Herstellern was zu meckern.
Der Bruder meines Kollegen hatte einen 530d (E61) Touring, 4 einhalb Jahre alt, Checkheft gepflegt, ca 110tkm runter.
Problem: ZV ging nicht mehr, Heckklappe ließ sich nicht mehr öffnen.
Laut BMW musste ein Kabelbaum getauscht werden Zitat: "Das Problem ist bekannt, wir rufen mal wegen Kulanz im Werk an." 5 Minuten warten "Wir haben mit dem Werk gesprochen, wir sind raus!"
Kotenvoranschlag 1400€.
Bei einem Auto was über 50t€ gekostet hat --> "wir sind raus!" zu sagen, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.
Das war sein letzter BMW.
Wie oben geschrieben, man kann mit jedem Harsteller in die Sche*ße greifen.


----------



## Kusanar (3. November 2015)

zeiss schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kochen alle Hersteller auch nur mit Wasser, aber die Frage  ist, was der Hersteller im Falle eines Problems (bzw.  Konstruktionsfehlers oder Materialfehlers) macht. Und da trennt sich  Spreu vom Weizen.



Genau. Ja, aus Fehlern lernt man eben. Da ich bis dahin noch nix schlechtes  über VW oder deren Kundendienst gehört hatte, wurde es bei mir damals eben  wieder mal ein VW. Aber so wie es aussieht mein Zweiter und auch Letzter


----------



## XE85 (3. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Davon ab, die Emissionswerte sind doch eh nur Makulatur.
> Wenn man das Fahrzeug normal im Alltag bewegt, oder noch schlimmer etwas  sportlicher, dann stimmen die ganzen tollen Werte eh nicht mehr.
> Meiner ist mit 6,3L angegeben, nur im Alltag liege ich da je nach Fahrweise 1-2L drüber.



Ja, nur darum geht es ja nicht bei der VW Sache - durch die Schummelsoftware hat man bei VW in der Praxis auch dann höhere Emissionen wenn man exakt jenen Verbrauch erreicht den er beim Prüfstandlauf erreicht. Und genau das wurde bis jetzt noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller nachgewiesen.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2015)

Zudem werben die anderen Hersteller nicht extra mit "Clean Diesel", obwohl sie wissen, dass dies nicht so ist. 

Das die Dinger nicht die angegebenen Emissionen einhalten, ist das Eine. Viel schlimmer jedoch ist, dass die Kunden bewusst angelogen wurden mit dem Werbeversprechen, sie würden supersaubere Diesel kaufen.


----------



## Zoon (3. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> An einem morgen startet er den Motor und es pfeift  wie blöd raus. Also ist er zur Werkstatt (Audi) und sie sollten einmal  nachschauen. Jö, haben sie die Ursache auch gefunden, es hat die  Zündkerze rausgeblasen... Der Meister meinte nur "naja, ist halt ein  Alukopf, da kann sowas schon mal passieren"....



Das ist  dem Det bei Grip auch schon passiert, plötzlich wars nur noch ein V7 und  die Zündkerze hat sich mit beim Liftoff mit ner Delle in der Motorhaube  verewigt.  Wobei dieser A8 auch schon ne derbe runtergerockte Kiste war


@ VW Skandal. Wäre für mich eigtl. ein schöner Zeitpunkt nen Toureg 4.2 V8 TDI zu holen da lässt sich bestimmmt viel handeln die Dinger will jetzt momentan eh keiner


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2015)

@aloha84: Das Problem tritt bei ALLEN Fahrzeugen auf, sobald man einen Kabelbaum zur Heckklappe hat. So ziemlich alle Fahrzeuge in meinem Freundeskreis hatten schon den Spaß, auch mein eigener 8er ist davon betroffen gewesen. Einen Kabelbaum zu tauschen ist Schwachsinn, es gibt einen Reparaturkabelsatz für manche Modelle, für die anderen kann den Satz auch selbst erstellen, ist kein großes Problem.

Ich habe 12 Jahre in der Automobilindustrie gearbeitet und hatte sehr engen Kontakt in die Entwicklung, vor allem VW/Audi und auch Benz (sowohl PKW als auch Trucks, das waren die Geilsten überhaupt) und dann auch Bosch, erst DS (DieselSystems) und GS (GasolineSystems), dann DGS (DieselGasolineSystems) und dann CDG, aber auch CC (BodyControl, also ABS, ESP und der ganze Geraffel). Seit dem ich so manches da mitgekriegt habe, weiß ich zu 10000%, dass ich nie einen VW/Audi/Porsche/Skoda/Seat fahren werde, never.


----------



## aloha84 (3. November 2015)

Das mit dem kabelbaum ist immer dann kein Problem, wenn man sich da selber ran traut und nicht auf die Werkstatt angewiesen ist......eigentlich wie bei fast allen Problemen.
Die erste Abhilfe von BMW war nunmal schweineteuer: 5er E60 ff. - Kabelbaum Heckklappe E61 - BMW-Treff Forum

Mal davon ab, mein ehemaliger Astra G hatte ebenfalls einen kabelbruch in der Heckklappe, die Reperaturrechnung betrug keine 80€.
...gut das ich Opel fahre.


----------



## fatlace (3. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @aloha84: Das Problem tritt bei ALLEN Fahrzeugen auf, sobald man einen Kabelbaum zur Heckklappe hat. So ziemlich alle Fahrzeuge in meinem Freundeskreis hatten schon den Spaß, auch mein eigener 8er ist davon betroffen gewesen. Einen Kabelbaum zu tauschen ist Schwachsinn, es gibt einen Reparaturkabelsatz für manche Modelle, für die anderen kann den Satz auch selbst erstellen, ist kein großes Problem.
> 
> Ich habe 12 Jahre in der Automobilindustrie gearbeitet und hatte sehr engen Kontakt in die Entwicklung, vor allem VW/Audi und auch Benz (sowohl PKW als auch Trucks, das waren die Geilsten überhaupt) und dann auch Bosch, erst DS (DieselSystems) und GS (GasolineSystems), dann DGS (DieselGasolineSystems) und dann CDG, aber auch CC (BodyControl, also ABS, ESP und der ganze Geraffel). Seit dem ich so manches da mitgekriegt habe, weiß ich zu 10000%, dass ich nie einen VW/Audi/Porsche/Skoda/Seat fahren werde, never.



Wird dir mit jedem Hersteller so gehen wen du bei dem arbeitest und alles hinter den Kullisen  mitkriegst


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2015)

Ich habe nicht nur bei VW/Audi/Porsche hinter die Kullisen geschaut, keine Sorge


----------



## s-icon (3. November 2015)

Ein Bekannter von mir entwickelt die Innenräume und andere Plastikteile für fast alle Automarken.
Die VAG schneidet da trotz radikalem Rotstifteinsatz (wie bei anderen Herstellern auch) immer noch mit am besten ab.

Zu den Problemen:
Mein GT3 hat nun auf Gewährleistung den dritten Motor bekommen. Ohne Diskussionen.
Der wird mich aber trotzdem demnächst verlassen, da ich das Geld für ein anderes Projekt brauche.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2015)

War dein GT3 nicht erst aus diesem Herbst?


----------



## s-icon (3. November 2015)

Nein vom Juni, aber der stand genau so oft in der Werkstatt wie der CLK


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir entwickelt die Innenräume und andere Plastikteile für fast alle Automarken.
> Die VAG schneidet da trotz radikalem Rotstifteinsatz (wie bei anderen Herstellern auch) immer noch mit am besten ab.



Mag sein, nur das ist etwas, was mich persönlich eher wenig interessiert. Ich bin ein Technikfreak. Mein 7er hat Vollleder und damit meine ich wirklich Vollleder, da ist alles mit Leder überzogen, ich wüsste nicht, was man da noch steigern könnte.



s-icon schrieb:


> Zu den Problemen:
> Mein GT3 hat nun auf Gewährleistung den dritten Motor bekommen. Ohne Diskussionen.
> Der wird mich aber trotzdem demnächst verlassen, da ich das Geld für ein anderes Projekt brauche.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier weinen oder lachen soll...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. November 2015)

Wie schädlich ist das eig für nen Motor wenn der ordemtlich warm wird ? Der wakü beim citroen ist zu klein, wenn ich mit 180 auf der autobahn fahre dann ist die nadel kurz vor dem roten bereich, oder bin heute durch berlin gefahren, da ist er genauso warm geworden.   
Die temp anzeige geht aber nicht in roten bereich nur bis kurz davor.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

Könnte nen kaputtes Thermostat sein und der grosse Kühlkreislauf geht nicht auf.
Kenne ich aber eigentlich nur anders herum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für eine Zündspule  ? Im Ernst  ?
> Die Dinger kosten man gerade 30-40€


Abschleppen ist generell kostenlos, der Mechaniker ist ein Sklave der kein Geld verdient, zur Stellung der Diagnose reicht Hand auflegen und die Zündspule ist selbsteinbauend. Ja ne schon klar. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie schädlich ist das eig für nen Motor  wenn der ordemtlich warm wird ? Der wakü beim citroen ist zu klein, wenn  ich mit 180 auf der autobahn fahre dann ist die nadel kurz vor dem  roten bereich, oder bin heute durch berlin gefahren, da ist er genauso  warm geworden.
> Die temp anzeige geht aber nicht in roten bereich nur bis kurz davor.



Kühler verdreckt/verstopft, Thermostat kaputt, Wasserpumpe defekt oder kein Frostschutz drauf. Zu wenig Kühlkapazität hat kein Auto, nicht mal wenn man richtig was dran macht. Ein normaler Autokühler kann auf der Autobahn hunderte KW an Leistung abgeben.



s-icon schrieb:


> Zu den Problemen:
> Mein GT3 hat nun auf Gewährleistung den dritten Motor bekommen. Ohne Diskussionen.
> Der wird mich aber trotzdem demnächst verlassen, da ich das Geld für ein anderes Projekt brauche.


Von Juni bis jetzt 3 Motoren kaputt? Wird der 24/7 auf der Rennstrecke gefahren? Wenn nein, dann liegt es auf keinen Fall an der Technik, sondern am Fahrer...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Abschleppen ist generell kostenlos, der Mechaniker ist ein Sklave der kein Geld verdient, zur Stellung der Diagnose reicht Hand auflegen und die Zündspule ist selbsteinbauend. Ja ne schon klar.



Da stand ja nicht mit Einbau und allem drum und dran


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2015)

Ja nur die Zündspule wird nicht so viel gekostet haben. Ist ja kein Daimler V12 mit Wechselspannungs Zündung und Ionenstrom Messung.


----------



## s-icon (3. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von Juni bis jetzt 3 Motoren kaputt? Wird der 24/7 auf der Rennstrecke gefahren? Wenn nein, dann liegt es auf keinen Fall an der Technik, sondern am Fahrer...



2 Motoren kaputt. 
Ich hab ihn mit AT bekommen, jetzt hat er halt seinen zweiten bekommen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. November 2015)

Thermostat ist nicht kaputt, sonst würde er ja immer wärmer werden temp ist aber nur geschwindigkeitsabhängig. 
Ich will doch nur wissen ob der motor davon hops geht so innerhalb der nächsten 10 k kilometer. Oder ob er es vmtl nich so schädlich ist erst wenn die warnleuchte dafür angeht. 
Nen teufel werde ich tun, bei der kiste ne wapu zu tauschen oder so


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso du ein Problem schilderst und dann die Antwort nicht hören willst... fahr einfach so weiter und find es raus. Egal was man jetzt sagt, du wirst es eh so machen wie du es möchtest.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. November 2015)

Ich habe von anfang an nur gefragt ob das schädlich ist oder nicht. Und nicht welche teile kaputt sind. Einer cpu ist es ja auch egal ob die 60 oder 90 grad hat, öl kann auch 80 oder 120 grad sein und ist nicht weiter schlimm für normalen betrieb. Ist das bei kühlwasser genauso ?


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2015)

Mach die Heizung, dann sollte der Motor kälter werden.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2015)

Auweija, wie die Bildzeitung gerade berichtet, werden nun auch Unregelmäßigkeiten bei den 4-Zylindern Benziner von VW bekannt. Zu hoher Co2-Ausstoß. Zudem hat VW in Amerika die Unfallstatistiken geschönt...


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. November 2015)

Und bei GM sind Leute wegen defekten Zündschlössern gestorben. Aber mal ehrlich, wer Bild liest, dem kann nicht mehr geholfen werden.


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2015)

Kam gerade auch auf ZDF.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2015)

Kommt drauf an wofür.
Die Informationsquellen sind sehr schnell und vermutlich auch korrekt, aber neutrale Berichterstattung zählt nicht so wirklich zur Stärke des edlen Blattes.

Kann es auch sein, dass die Temperaturanzeige an sich einfach defekt ist und zu schnell ausschlägt?


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2015)

Hey Leute,

mir wurden gerade diese Felgen angeboten und wollte mal die Meinung hören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um hochglanzverdichtete Styling 95, die noch mit Klarlack überzogen sind.

Wie anfällig ist es? Die Felge an sich finde ich schön, aber beim Hochglanzverdichteten bin ich mir irgendwie nicht so sicher...


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und bei GM sind Leute wegen defekten Zündschlössern gestorben. Aber mal ehrlich, wer Bild liest, dem kann nicht mehr geholfen werden.


Und in welcher Weise hat GM dabei in Tests betrogen?


----------



## s-icon (3. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> mir wurden gerade diese Felgen angeboten und wollte mal die Meinung hören.



Ich finde die ohne Hochglanzverdichtung schöner.
Von den Originalfelgen finde ich die 149er am schönsten oder Aftermarket die Breyton GTR.


Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue hätte schon gern wieder ein VW, unabhängig von der Abgasdiskussion:
Foto: VW Phaeton 3.0 TDI in Black Berry Metallic von Ingo ('Black Pearl') beim Rhein-Ruhr-Stammtisch im November 2015 (vergrößert)


----------



## Verminaard (3. November 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und in welcher Weise hat GM dabei in Tests betrogen?



GM zahlt 900 Millionen Dollar Strafe wegen Zündschloss-Skandal
Sind nur Menschen dabei gestorben.


> _Demnach räumt der Autobauer ein, Probleme mit defekten Zündschlossern  nicht mitgeteilt und Kunden über die Sicherheit betroffener Fahrzeuge in  die Irre geführt zu haben._


Ich hab dir mal die relevante Stelle rauskopiert.
Es werden 126 Todesfaelle mit den Zuendschloessern in Verbindung gebracht.
Wenn GM hier bewusst die Kunden ueber Jahre in die Irre gefuehrt hat, ist das natuerlich nicht ganz so schlimm wie der VW-Skandal, wo ja schon wieder neue Sachen aufgedeckt werden.
Toyota musste auch wesentlich mehr als GM zahlen. Schon alles seltsam.

Aluhuttraeger koennten hier von einer gewissen Absicht sprechen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2015)

Irgendwie lassen sich keine Zahlen für Toyota und die Todesfälle finden und zudem hast du nicht auf die Frage von mir geantwortet.

Zumal die 126 Fälle im Vergleich zu den anderen Verkehrstoten(ca. 33.000 per Jahr) statistisch nicht relevant sind.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. November 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und in welcher Weise hat GM dabei in Tests betrogen?



Eben das ist ein gravierender Unterschied. Fehler im QM beim Hersteller oder Zulieferer können passieren, aber bewusster Betrug ist IMHO schon eine andere Hausnummer.

@seabound
Durch Unterschiede im Test- und Normalbetrieb, oder etwa auch durch eventuelle Manipulationen?

@Zeiss
Mein Ding ist das Hochglanzverdichten nicht. Stehe aber auch nicht so auf den Chrom-Look. Spiegelt mir zu wenig und irgendwie "falsch" Sieht so nach Plastik aus. 
Wirkt irgendwie immer etwas billig und Blingbling.

Dafür aber wesentlich pflegeleichter, als hochglanzpolierte Felgen.
Probleme mit Wasserflecken etc hat man normalerweise nicht und wenn sie mit Klarlack überzogen sind, eigentlich auch nicht mit normalen Reinigungsmitteln.

PS: Wieviel kg Auswuchtgewichte sind da eigentlich an der einen Felge angebracht? :eek:


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> PS: Wieviel kg Auswuchtgewichte sind da eigentlich an der einen Felge angebracht? :eek:


Gefühlt 120g+, also ein bisschen viel.


----------



## Verminaard (3. November 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Irgendwie lassen sich keine Zahlen für Toyota und die Todesfälle finden und zudem hast du nicht auf die Frage von mir geantwortet.
> 
> Zumal die 126 Fälle im Vergleich zu den anderen Verkehrstoten(ca. 33.000 per Jahr) statistisch nicht relevant sind.



In Tests nicht, die haben nur bewusst Infos ueber Jahre zurueckgehalten, die direkt zu toten Menschen gefuehrt haben.
126 tote Menschen unnoetig weil ein Hersteller hier nicht von Anfang an nachbessert. Weil ein Hersteller sich hier nicht auf moegliche Schadensersatzforderungen einlassen will und lieber mehr Tote in Kauf nimmt.

Ist meiner Rechtsauffassung genauso ein Betrug.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. November 2015)

Styling 95 sieht sehr geil aus auf e65. Fährt mein kumpel auch noch. Wobei die in 20 oder 21 zoll besser wären


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Von den Originalfelgen finde ich die 149er am schönsten oder Aftermarket die Breyton GTR.



Ja, die 149 sind wirklich schön. Aber die Breyton GTR gehen gar nicht.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Mein Ding ist das Hochglanzverdichten nicht. Stehe aber auch nicht so auf den Chrom-Look. Spiegelt mir zu wenig und irgendwie "falsch" Sieht so nach Plastik aus.
> Wirkt irgendwie immer etwas billig und Blingbling.
> 
> ...



Okay, das bringt mich schon mal weiter. Am liebsten hätte ich sie entweder original oder schwarzchrom verdichtet, alternativ graphitfarben.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> PS: Wieviel kg Auswuchtgewichte sind da eigentlich an der einen Felge angebracht? :eek:



Da war ein unfähiger Wuchter am Werk.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Styling 95 sieht sehr geil aus auf e65. Fährt mein kumpel auch noch. Wobei die in 20 oder 21 zoll besser wären



Und warum wären sie "besser"? Mehr als 20 Zoll würde ich auf den E65 niemals drauf schrauben.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2015)

Porsche stoppt mit sofortiger Wirkung den Verkauf von Cayenne Diesels in USA. Das sieht nach nem Schuldzugeständnis aus...

Deutschland ist echt zu ner Bananenrepublik verkommen. VW, ADAC, BER, gekaufte WM, Nürburgring, etc. Was ein Filz. Wiederlich...


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (4. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, die 149 sind wirklich schön. Aber die Breyton GTR gehen gar nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hochglanzverdichten sieht genau so gut aus wie poliert. Wenn gut gemacht, eventuell sogar noch besser. Aber für ein im Alltag genutztes Auto ohne Versiegelung der Felge absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Eine hochglanzverdichtete Felge ist zwar widerstandsfähiger im Vergleich zu einer polierten, aber im Endeffekt doch auch nur etwas für ein Schönwetterauto. Wasser und oder Kalkflecken brennen sich auch ein, wenn man nichts macht. 
Außer man lässt sie z.B. mit Klarlack lackieren, wobei der Glanz dann immer mehr oder weniger abnehmen wird. Neben normalen Klarlack gibt es auch noch andere Beschichtstungsverfahren, einfach mal googeln. Spreche aus Erfahrung, bin an meinen Autos schon drei mal hochglanzverdichtete Felgen gefahren.

Felgeninstandsetzung und Reparatur,Felgen hochglanzverdichten und polieren, Felgen lackieren, beschichten , pulverbeschichten, chromsbeschichten, polieren, verdichten, Beulen und Kratzer entfernen

Etwas runterscrollen, dort ist ein kleiner Vergleich, polieren vs hochglanzverdichten.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. November 2015)

Es gibt zwar auch beim normalen Hochglanzpolieren ziemliche optische Unterschiede je nach Hersteller, bzw Qualität des Materials  aber meiner Meinung nach hat Hochglanzverdichten immer den Look von Chrom. (So wie auf dem zweiten Bild von zeiss)

Wen man es mag, ist das ja auch ok, nur mir persönlich gefällt es gar nicht. 
Liegt natürlich auch etwas am Auto, auf einem 7er, 8er oder S-Klasse ist man dann halt schnell optisch in einer bestimmten Kategorie 

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte mit seinen verdichteten Kerscher eigentlich nie Probleme mit Wasserflecken. 
Wurde aber natürlich auch regelmäßig gewaschen und eigentlich nach jeder Fahrt gesäubert.
Autowachs oder spezielle Felgenschutzmittel helfen notfalls auch ein wenig.
Meinte auch keinen tagelang eingebrannten Bremsstaub in Verbindung mit Wasser, sondern halt wenn der Wagen einfach nur im Regen rumsteht und dann wieder trocknet.

Da finde ich es bei polierten Felgen ohne Klarlack schlimmer. Inzwischen habe ich es aufgegeben, mich jedes Wochenende stundenlang hinzusetzen und die Dinger zusätzlich einmal jährlich zum Polierer zu bringen.
Sieht halt dann nur noch aus wie glanzgedreht, alle paar Monate dann mal etwas auffrischen. 

Für den Alltag, zumindest ohne Garage ist das wirklich nix. Wischt man dann ständig Wasser/Bremsstaub mit Glasreiniger und Frottierhandtüchern ab, hat man ruck-zuck kleine Riefen drin, die den Glanz auch wieder verringern.


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2015)

Naja, die sind ja mit Klarlack "geschützt". Bin eigentlich kein Fan von Hochglanz, so wie ich es jetzt habe, ist eigentlich perfekt. So hätte ich auch die 95er gern gehabt. Zur Not lasse ich sie halt mal lackieren.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (4. November 2015)

Da hast Du wohl recht Felgenfuzzi. Name wohl Programm, was.  Auf das Material der Felge kommt es auch an, wie du schon sagst. Also was am Ende dabei rumkommt. Dann noch wer es macht...
Ich hatte geschmiedete Felgen von Fuchs und BBS. Da sah man optisch keinen Unterschied zu perfekt polierten Felgen. Waren wie ein Spiegel. 
Waren allerdings beide am Schönwetterauto. Würde man sie normal fahren, sähen die Felgen nach einem Jahr schon aus wie...  (Waren mit nichts versiegelt).



Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, die sind ja mit Klarlack "geschützt". Bin eigentlich kein Fan von Hochglanz, so wie ich es jetzt habe, ist eigentlich perfekt. So hätte ich auch die 95er gern gehabt. Zur Not lasse ich sie halt mal lackieren.



Ja, hatte ich gelesen, wollte es zur Sicherheit nur nochmal erwähnt haben. Dann ist es eigentlich kein Problem. Die Optik ist halt reine Geschmackssache. Kommt sicherlich auch auf das Auto und die Aufmachung an, ob es optisch passt.

PS: Schöner Innenraum, im 7er.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. November 2015)

Weil 19 zoll ziemlich mickrig auf dem 7 er aussieht. Aufm 3er passen 19 gut.


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2015)

Naja, sehe ich anders. Aber, Geschmacksache.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Weil 19 zoll ziemlich mickrig auf dem 7 er aussieht. Aufm 3er passen 19 gut.



Aber nur ab dem E9x.
Beim E46 max. 18" (Außer M3)
Beim E36 und E30 max. 17"

Größer sieht dann unharmonisch aus.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2015)

Ein 7ner mit 20/21 Felgen sieht dann aus wie der letzte... Schlitten. Ich finde 19" schon gut, 20" würde ich mir je nach der Felge eventuell noch gefallen lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Thermostat ist nicht kaputt, sonst würde er ja immer wärmer werden temp ist aber nur geschwindigkeitsabhängig.
> Ich will doch nur wissen ob der motor davon hops geht so innerhalb der nächsten 10 k kilometer. Oder ob er es vmtl nich so schädlich ist erst wenn die warnleuchte dafür angeht.
> Nen teufel werde ich tun, bei der kiste ne wapu zu tauschen oder so



Warum kann das Thermostat nicht kaputt sein? Wenn das offen in einer bestimmten Stellung klemmt und weder zu noch weiter auf geht, dann hat man auch exakt dieses Problem. Ob das schädlich für den Motor ist? Da gibt es nur einen Weg das rauszufinden. Gib ihm ma richtig auf der Bahn.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2015)

Das Thermostat ist es nicht... hör doch mal zu Mensch.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Aber echt, alles andere bestimmt, aber nicht das Thermostat.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2015)

Wow, es gibt bereits ne Kanzlei, die sich extra auf Klagen gegen VW spezialisiert hat... Ist ja fast wie in Amerika! 

http://www.vw-schaden.de








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38Jxi1Jsgj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2015)

Wir haben es verstanden... du musst nicht quasi im Stundentakt neue total interessante Informationen von der VW Front posten. Man bekommt es schon über die Medien quasi aufgedrückt... das reicht doch.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

Habe das Gefühl, dass er sich daran irgendwie aufgeilt. 
Oder er ist ein Opfer der Bild.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> das reicht doch.



Nö...

Übrigens hatte das Kärtchen von der Kanzlei heute ein Arbeitskollege an seinem Touran. Deswegen wusste ich von dem Link. Das sich zwischenzeitlich irgendwelche Anwälte gegen VW aufstellen, die aggressiv auf Kundenfang gehen, habe ich persönlich in den Medien noch nicht gesehen.  

Nebenbei, Porsche zieht wegen dem Skandal übrigens seine GTs aus der WEC zurück. Die Porsche 911 RSR von Mantey Racing sind ab nächstem Jahr nicht mehr dabei. Eigentlich ziemlich schade.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl, dass er sich daran irgendwie aufgeilt.
> Oder er ist ein Opfer der Bild.



Da magst du Recht haben. Interessant finde ich das ganze schon. Bild, Focus, Stern, Spiegel. You name it. Steht ja überall das gleiche. Insofern ist es eigentlich egal, wo man sich bedient.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2015)

Der VW "Skandal" ist halt ein super Lückenfüller, mit den bösen Flüchtlingen kann man aktuell keinen mehr hinterm Offen vorlocken... die Pegida ist im moment auch kein Publikumsrenner... da muss was neues her. Wenn der VW Skandal vorbei ist wird bestimmt bald wieder eine totbringende Krankheit ala H5N1 oder H1N1 kommen. Eventuell eine H2N4 die allgemein bekannte Eselgrippe!

Immer wieder traurig wieviele Leute auf solche Medienzüge aufspringen...


----------



## Amon (4. November 2015)

Der "VW Skandal" ist gut genug um von den wichtigen Problemen abzulenken. Nix anderes. Außerdem wenn in den deutschen Medien irgendwas mit "Skandal, Eklat" usw steht bedeutet das dass irgendwer die Wahrheit gesagt hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2015)

Mir ist das sowas von extrem egal was VW da macht. Wenn der TDI schön qualmt und ordendlich nach vorn drückt ist doch alles in Butter. Wen interessiert es schon wieviel sein Auto an Abgas macht? Mein A3 ist dermaßen schwarz am qualmen wegen Volllastanfettung, das er problemlos jeden modernen Diesel in die Schranken weist.  Riecht dann immer schön süßlich im Auto dahinter. 

Wir haben keine Dunstglocken über den Städten und die Kühe furzen noch immer ohne Kat. So schlimm kann es bei uns ja wohl nicht sein. Diese ganzen Öko-Freaks sollen sich mal was neues suchen, worauf sie sich einen keulen können. VW wird langweilig.


----------



## s-icon (4. November 2015)

Ich verkaufe den GT3 nur aus Protest, solche Betrügerfirmen unterstütze ich nicht.
Böses Co2, böse Stickoxide.
Weiss jemand ob ein Schiff die Umwelt verpestet? Dann storniere ich meinen Urlaub.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Weil 19 zoll ziemlich mickrig auf dem 7 er aussieht. Aufm 3er passen 19 gut.



Auf dem E65 finde ich 19 Zoll optimal.
Die Zielgruppe ist aber auch nicht die tiefer, lauter, breiter Fraktion


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2015)

Kauf die ein E-Auto die haben keine bösen Abgase und sind somit gut für die Umwelt... achnee warte mal da war doch was mit den Kraftwerken? Blöd gelaufen...


----------



## Useful (4. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kauf die ein E-Auto die haben keine bösen Abgase und sind somit gut für die Umwelt... achnee warte mal da war doch was mit den Kraftwerken? Blöd gelaufen...



Kommt drauf an ob Ökostrom oder nicht.
Und ich denke selbst das Braunkohlekraftwerk ist effizienter, weil der Sprit kommt aus Erdöl dass was weiß ich woher kommt und dann muss es noch hergestellt werden.....
Und an die Tankstelle kommen, meist per Schiff. (und dann natürlich auf den LKW) 
Ich denke auch so ist ein E-Auto effizinerter. Habe mich mal sehr damit befasst


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> .
> Weiss jemand ob ein Schiff die Umwelt verpestet? Dann storniere ich meinen Urlaub.




So lange es ein Segeltrip wird, ist alles gut. ;0) Ich hoffe, deine Frage war nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2015)

Trotzdem wird der Strom in Kohle und Gaswerken produziert und somit ist das E-Auto eben nicht so eine Wohltat wie viele tun. Bin die Woche auch mal einen Leaf gefahren der eigentlich als sehr gut zählt, ich werde kein Freund von E-Autos. Der Antritt ist zwar ganz nett, aber kann die negativen Punkte für mich nicht aufwiegen. Alleine schon gar keinen Motorensound zu haben ist für mich ein unding, da ist mir der Fakefurz aus den Audis per Lautsprecher noch lieber.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. November 2015)

Ich glaube ich hol mir ein neuen daily. Kein bock mehr auf die dreckskarre. Heute ist die heckscheibe rausgefallen.


----------



## Useful (4. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird der Strom in Kohle und Gaswerken produziert und somit ist das E-Auto eben nicht so eine Wohltat wie viele tun. Bin die Woche auch mal einen Leaf gefahren der eigentlich als sehr gut zählt, ich werde kein Freund von E-Autos. Der Antritt ist zwar ganz nett, aber kann die negativen Punkte für mich nicht aufwiegen. Alleine schon gar keinen Motorensound zu haben ist für mich ein unding, da ist mir der Fakefurz aus den Audis per Lautsprecher noch lieber.


  Okay da hast du natürlich auch recht. Ist eben wohl auch ein wenig geschmackssache  Ich finds ganz cool


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Auf dem E65 finde ich 19 Zoll optimal.
> Die Zielgruppe ist aber auch nicht die tiefer, lauter, breiter Fraktion



Sehe ich genau so, maximal 20 Zoller, aber nie größer.



Riverna schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird der Strom in Kohle und Gaswerken produziert und somit ist das E-Auto eben nicht so eine Wohltat wie viele tun. Bin die Woche auch mal einen Leaf gefahren der eigentlich als sehr gut zählt, ich werde kein Freund von E-Autos. Der Antritt ist zwar ganz nett, aber kann die negativen Punkte für mich nicht aufwiegen. Alleine schon gar keinen Motorensound zu haben ist für mich ein unding, da ist mir der Fakefurz aus den Audis per Lautsprecher noch lieber.



Den ähnlichen Antritt hast Du aber auch bei einem hubraumstarken Motor mit ordentlich Drehmoment.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hol mir ein neuen daily. Kein bock mehr auf die dreckskarre. Heute ist die heckscheibe rausgefallen.


Also ich habe ja schon viele Dreckskarren erlebt, aber selbst der 15 Jahre Fiesta Winterhobel von nem Kumpel war besser in Schuss.
Fahr auf nen Schrottplatz, lass alle Flüssigkeiten ab und nimm 5€ für 5 Minuten mit dem Vorschlaghammer aufs Auto einzuschlagen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. November 2015)

Für mich muss ein rad den radkasten ausfüllen, das tun beim e65 selbst 19 zoll mit ballonreifen nicht.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hol mir ein neuen daily. Kein bock mehr auf die dreckskarre. Heute ist die heckscheibe rausgefallen.



Wer hätte es gedacht das du dieses luxuriöse Mobil so schnell satt haben wirst... geb das nächste mal vielleicht 3 Euro mehr aus und kauf nicht ein Auto, welches nicht mal für den Afrika Export in Frage kommen würde.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Den ähnlichen Antritt hast Du aber auch bei einem hubraumstarken Motor mit ordentlich Drehmoment.



Nein kein Verbrennungsmotor hat diesen Antritt, einfach weil ein Verbrennungsmotor eine gewisse Drehzahl braucht um Drehmoment zu erzeugen. Der Elektromotor hat diesen quasi ab Stand. Natürlich meine ich damit nicht die maximal Drehmomentkurve, dass sind im Falle vom Leaf auch nur 280nm und die hat ziemlich jeder 2L Turbo Motor schon ohne Probleme. Aber ich bin eh nicht so der Fan von hubraumstarken Motoren, 2L - 3L reichen schon aus für viel Leistung. Aber ich gehe davon aus das wir beide genau bei diesem Thema keine Übereinkunft ereichen werden 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für mich muss ein rad den radkasten ausfüllen, das tun beim e65 selbst 19 zoll mit ballonreifen nicht.



Aha... dir ist bewusst das der Radumfang bei 17" der gleiche ist wie bei 21"? Somit füllen beide Reifen den Radkasten gleich aus...


----------



## keinnick (4. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für mich muss ein rad den radkasten ausfüllen, das tun beim e65 selbst 19 zoll mit ballonreifen nicht.



Dann tut das Rad das bei einer 21" Felge auch nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. November 2015)

Wo steht das man den radumfang nicht verändern darf ? Nirgendwo.
Und breiter sind die ja dann auch.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2015)

Du bist der Brüller... 
Es gibt Gesetzliche Richtlinien, an die sich jeder halten muss. Darunter die Toleranz der Abweichung vom originalen Radumfang. Da dein Tacho *KEINEN *Km/h zu wenig Anzeigen darf, ist die Toleranz in dem Fall ziemlich klein. Felge größer = Reifen Flanke schmaler = gleicher Abrollumfang. Eigentlich eine ziemlich einfache Geschichte...


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für mich muss ein rad den radkasten ausfüllen, das tun beim e65 selbst 19 zoll mit ballonreifen nicht.



Das will ich sehen, wie Du das hinkriegst... Gerade weil sich der Abrollumfang gleich bleibt... Aber ist okay.



Riverna schrieb:


> Nein kein Verbrennungsmotor hat diesen Antritt, einfach weil ein Verbrennungsmotor eine gewisse Drehzahl braucht um Drehmoment zu erzeugen. Der Elektromotor hat diesen quasi ab Stand. Natürlich meine ich damit nicht die maximal Drehmomentkurve, dass sind im Falle vom Leaf auch nur 280nm und die hat ziemlich jeder 2L Turbo Motor schon ohne Probleme. Aber ich bin eh nicht so der Fan von hubraumstarken Motoren, 2L - 3L reichen schon aus für viel Leistung. Aber ich gehe davon aus das wir beide genau bei diesem Thema keine Übereinkunft ereichen werden



Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben "ähnlichen".  Aber eine Überinkunft müssen wir ja nicht erreichen, jeder hat seine Vorlieben.  



Riverna schrieb:


> Aha... dir ist bewusst das der Radumfang bei 17" der gleiche ist wie bei 21"? Somit füllen beide Reifen den Radkasten gleich aus...



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeben.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (4. November 2015)

Mit zunehmend weniger Gummi wird es auch immer härter. Bei einem 7er nicht gewünscht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber nur ab dem E9x.
> Beim E46 max. 18" (Außer M3)
> Beim E36 und E30 max. 17"
> 
> Größer sieht dann unharmonisch aus.



Auf einem E36 M3 und E30 M3 kann man auch 18 Zoll fahren. Je nach Aufmachung und Felge kann das sehr gut aussehen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wo steht das man den radumfang nicht verändern darf ? Nirgendwo.
> Und breiter sind die ja dann auch.



Ganz ehrlich? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal und so...

19 Zoll:
-> 245/45 R19
-> 275/40 R19

20 Zoll:
-> 245/40 R20
-> 275/35 R20

Merkste was???


----------



## s-icon (4. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> So lange es ein Segeltrip wird, ist alles gut. ;0) Ich hoffe, deine Frage war nicht ernst gemeint.



Natürlich nicht, aber wenn man sich mal die Umweltbilanz von Schiffen anschaut ist das schon erschreckend.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Für mich muss ein rad den radkasten ausfüllen, das tun beim e65 selbst 19 zoll mit ballonreifen nicht.



 40-45er Querschnitt sind Ballonreifen
Wie gesagt 7er Fahrer haben andere Vorlieben, ich denke kein Fahrer einer 5m Limousine würde sich so eine Tieferlegung/ Rad-/ Reifenkombination wie bei deinem Civic wünschen.



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Mit zunehmend weniger Gummi wird es auch immer härter. Bei einem 7er nicht gewünscht.



Genau, das Adaptive Drive Fahrwerk im e65 ist zwar top, aber man spürt es trotzdem extrem.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. November 2015)

Achso und nen tacho kann man ja auch nicht anpassen ihr experten. 24 zoll würde ich auf der kiste auch nicht fahren ihr stellt euch an


----------



## Verminaard (4. November 2015)

Hauptsache viel Felge!
Im Alltagsauto bestimmt ganz toll bei den ganzen Straßen die wir da so haben.
Abgesehen vom verminderten Komfort.

Vielleicht wird man auch im Alter etwas anders.
Ich fuer meinen Teil brauch keine Riesenfelgen, bisschen Reifen darf man durchaus sehen.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (4. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Achso und nen tacho kann man ja auch nicht anpassen ihr experten. 24 zoll würde ich auf der kiste auch nicht fahren ihr stellt euch an



Kann man! Aber Du bist jetzt schon an dem Punkt angelangt, an dem Du einen größeren Gesamtumfang des Rades in Kauf nimmst.
Damit sind fast nur Nachteile verbunden. Welche das sind, ist Dir bestimmt bewusst.
PS: Wenn Du das Radhaus besser füllen magst, musst Du tieferlegen. Macht nur in Zeiss seinem Fall keinen Sinn.


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

Hmm also ich soll also meinen Radkasten ausfüllen?
Mal überlegen, ich müsste 40mm ausgleichen.
Fahre ich anstatt nen 35er Querschnitt nen 55er Querschnitt.
Moment bekomme ich da keine Probleme beim Lenken und Einfedern.
Grübel


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Achso und nen tacho kann man ja auch nicht anpassen ihr experten. 24 zoll würde ich auf der kiste auch nicht fahren ihr stellt euch an



Wie gut für uns Ahnungsloses Gesindel, dass wir einen Experten wie dich in unseren Kreisen haben.
Aber schon interessant das du einen 7ner genau so verbasteln würdest wie dein Civic, damit der 7ner genau so kacke fährt wie die andere Rübe.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Ich denke auch so ist ein E-Auto effizinerter. Habe mich mal sehr damit befasst


Laut Aussage eines Twike Fahrers hat er deswegen kein vollwertiges E-Auto weil der CO2 "Ausstoß" eines Leaf bei deutschem Mix schlechter ist als bei seinem 3l  A2.

Den jetzt gerade ersetzten 7er(Fxx? Die BMW Kürzel weiß ich nicht alle aus dem Kopf)  bin ich schon auf 21" und auf 19" gefahren. 21" ist eine Zumutung, trotz aller Adaptionssystem auf Komfort.


----------



## Zeiss (5. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Achso und nen tacho kann man ja auch nicht anpassen ihr experten. 24 zoll würde ich auf der kiste auch nicht fahren ihr stellt euch an



Tacho ist da das kleinste Problem... Kann mich nur wiederholen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und so...



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> PS: Wenn Du das Radhaus besser füllen magst, musst Du tieferlegen. Macht nur in Zeiss seinem Fall keinen Sinn.



Das wird sowas von ******** sein... Keine EDC Dämpfer, keine Niveauregulierung, nene, lass mal...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Den jetzt gerade ersetzten 7er(Fxx? Die BMW Kürzel weiß ich nicht alle aus dem Kopf)  bin ich schon auf 21" und auf 19" gefahren. 21" ist eine Zumutung, trotz aller Adaptionssystem auf Komfort.



Du meinst den F01. Bin den als 760Li mit 20er ein WE lang gefahren, war ein Vorführwagen und fand ihn fast perfekt.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (5. November 2015)

Eben, meine ich doch, Zeiss.  War im Allgemeinen bezogen, nicht auf deinen konkreten Fall. Sieht doch eh gut aus.


----------



## kloanabua (5. November 2015)

Gestern ne C217 S-Klasse Coupe als S500 4-Matik gefahren in der Arbeit. Schiebt gut und auf Comfort richtiges über die Bodenwellen gleiten.  
Einziger neuerer Mercedes der mir auch einigermaßen optisch gefällt.  
Ich steh eigentlich mehr auf die W124er und W201/W202 Generation [emoji16]


----------



## Zoon (5. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Porsche zieht wegen dem Skandal übrigens seine GTs aus der WEC zurück. Die Porsche 911 RSR von Mantey Racing sind ab nächstem Jahr nicht mehr dabei. Eigentlich ziemlich schade.



Jetzt drehen die voll am Zeiger, was haben hochgezüchtete Rennwagen  mit Abgasprüfverfahren von Straßenfahrzeugen zu tun ?!?!?! Evtl passt eher das man jetzt unter den Deckmantel von "Dieselgate"  (Unwort des Jahres 2015?) nun den 911er entgültig in die Motorsportrente  schickt da das Heckmotorkonzept entgültig am Limit ist? Passt auch dazu  dass man den Cayman nun endlich seinen Freiraum lässt mit GT4 und Co.  Würd mich auch nicht wundern wenn bei der ganzen Geschichte irgendwann  in Laufe der nächsten 5 Jahre nach Abwicklung des ganzen Verfahrens  rauskommt dass es der größte soziale Hack war um die deutsche /  europäische Industrie gezielt zu schwächen, Krieg wird längst nicht mehr  nur mit klassischen Armeen geführt ....


----------



## Zeiss (5. November 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Eben, meine ich doch, Zeiss.  War im Allgemeinen bezogen, nicht auf deinen konkreten Fall. Sieht doch eh gut aus.



Er gefällt mir so wie er ist, fährt sich richtig gut, egal ob auf Sport oder Komfort, hat Leistung bis zum Abwinken und ist komfortabel. Was will man mehr? Okay, ein vernünftiges Aussehen und zum Fahrergedrehte Mittelkonsole


----------



## Seabound (5. November 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Würd mich auch nicht wundern wenn bei der ganzen Geschichte irgendwann  in Laufe der nächsten 5 Jahre nach Abwicklung des ganzen Verfahrens  rauskommt dass es der größte soziale Hack war um die deutsche /  europäische Industrie gezielt zu schwächen, Krieg wird längst nicht mehr  nur mit klassischen Armeen geführt ....



Ja. So ähnlich seh ich das auch. Ein,super interessanter Wirtschaftskrimi. Mal kucken, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. November 2015)

Jetzt sind die CO2 werte ******* .... warte mal , ich hatte ja genau so ein verhalten vor 5 tagen hier im Forum vorraus gesagt.  das ist definitiv ein versuch vw zu schwächen . Egal welcher hersteller zur überprüfng heran gezogen würde. die angegebenen CO2 werte für die herstellung und für den betrieb eines Fahrzeuges sind und werden mit mitteln genormt die fernab jeglicher realität sind. 

Vor allem wird es so in den konetext gebracht mit aussagen wie . der CO2 ausstoß ist zu hoch , demzufolge muss ja auch der Spritverbrauch höher sein als von werk angegeben.  oh mein gott.

totaler schwachfug.


----------



## Mosed (5. November 2015)

Ja, der CO2 Ausstoß und der Verbrauch sind ja auch voneinander abhängig. Also das eine lässt sich aus dem anderen berechnen. Ist das eine falsch angegeben, ist das andere somit vermutlich auch falsch (wenn beides auf den NEFZ bezogen ist).


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> J . Egal welcher hersteller zur überprüfng heran gezogen würde. die angegebenen CO2 werte für die herstellung und für den betrieb eines Fahrzeuges sind und werden mit mitteln genormt die fernab jeglicher realität sind.


Hier geht es nur das die Fahrzeuge die Norm nicht einhalten
Nicht um das was außerhalb der Norm los ist, das interessiert niemanden. Hat auch keine rechtliche Relevanz, da der NEFZ die Fahrzeuge nur vergleichbar machen soll.



> Egal welcher hersteller zur überprüfng heran gezogen würde. die angegebenen CO2 werte für die herstellung und für den betrieb eines Fahrzeuges sind und werden mit mitteln genormt die fernab jeglicher realität sind.


Interessiert nur keinen, sofern ein Fahrzeug aus der Produktion die Werte des NEFZ erreicht.
Und das tun die meisten Fahrzeuge, sonst würde es mehr erfolgreiche Klagen geben.



> totaler schwachfug


Ist nur dein Post.


----------



## aloha84 (5. November 2015)

...mal davon ab das der CO2-"Betrug" von niemandem "aufgedeckt" wurde......VW hat es aus eigenem Antrieb einfach bekannt gegeben,....nix Verschwörung etc.pp


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2015)

Der VW Skandal ist in erster Linie ein NOx-Skandal, kein CO2-Skandal. Bei CO2 stehen alle Hersteller ähnlich da.


----------



## Seabound (5. November 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ja, der CO2 Ausstoß und der Verbrauch sind ja auch voneinander abhängig. Also das eine lässt sich aus dem anderen berechnen. Ist das eine falsch angegeben, ist das andere somit vermutlich auch falsch (wenn beides auf den NEFZ bezogen ist).



Das müsste sich dann aber auch auf die Fahrleistungen übertragen lassen. Würde man den Verbrauch senken, um entsprechend den CO2 Ausstoß in die Norm zu bringen, müssten sich auch die Fahrleistungen, also die Beschleunigung, verschlechtern. Also hätte VW demzufolge ja auch bei den angegebenen Fahrleistungen beschissen. Die Frage ist halt, wie stark müsste man den Verbrauch senken und wie sehr würde sich das auf die Fahrleistungen auswirken...


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das müsste sich dann aber auch auf die Fahrleistungen übertragen lassen. Würde man den Verbrauch senken, um entsprechend den CO2 Ausstoß in die Norm zu bringen, müssten sich auch die Fahrleistungen, also die Beschleunigung, verschlechtern. Also hätte VW demzufolge ja auch bei den angegebenen Fahrleistungen beschissen. Die Frage ist halt, wie stark müsste man den Verbrauch senken und wie sehr würde sich das auf die Fahrleistungen auswirken...


Du kommst ja auf interessante Ideen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2015)

Nochmal: CO2 ist ein Nebenschauplatz der rein mit dem Verbrauch skaliert. Der wiederum kommt auch ohne Betrug bei allen Herstellern als viel zu niedrig aus der Zyklusmessung.

Wo und weshalb VW betrogen hat ist NOx, da erreicht man bis zu 40faches des Grenzwertes und Ähnliches konnte man bei keinem anderen Hersteller messen.


----------



## XE85 (5. November 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der wiederum kommt auch ohne Betrug bei allen Herstellern als viel zu niedrig aus der Zyklusmessung.



Naja, was heisst "viel zu niedrig"? Die Fahrzeuge kommen so aus dem Zyklus wie dessen Fahrprofil nuneinmal ist. Und das wird auch bei einem zukünftigen, anderen Zyklus so sein. Denn eines wird die Verbrauchsmessung nie sein: Ein 100%iges Abbild der Realität, denn dazu ist der Verbrauch und somit der CO2 Ausstoß viel zu sehr vom Fahrprofil abhängig. Er wird, wie auch immer er aussehen wird, auch nur dazu geeignet sein Autos untereinander zu vergleichen. Und ob 10% mehr Verbrauch von Auto A zu Auto B nun mit 5,5 zu 5 Litern oder 7,7 zu 7 Litern dargestellt werden ist letzendlich völlig egal.

Und man muss auch mal den negativen Aspekt sehen: DIe Steuern die vom CO2 Ausstoß abhängig sind - in Österreich hängt davon auch die Nova ab. Und ich gehe jede Wette ein das die Steuern bei einem neuen Zyklus nicht gesenkt werden sondern einfach mit der neuen Messung gerechnet werden.


----------



## Zeiss (5. November 2015)

Habe es heute endlich mal geschaft, den Thermostat zu testen. Die Strecke von 23km, nur Stau, also Standgas. Die Kühlmitteltemperatur ist nicht über 87°C gekommen und das erst nach einer Stunde oder so kriechen statt fahren. Dann, wenn ich doch eine etwas freiere Strecke vor mir hatte, sank sie auf 70°C ab. Also eindeutig, Thermostat ist fratze. Neuer ist bestellt und gleich mal das Kühlmittel tauschen.


----------



## dsdenni (6. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe es heute endlich mal geschaft, den Thermostat zu testen. Die Strecke von 23km, nur Stau, also Standgas. Die Kühlmitteltemperatur ist nicht über 87°C gekommen und das erst nach einer Stunde oder so kriechen statt fahren. Dann, wenn ich doch eine etwas freiere Strecke vor mir hatte, sank sie auf 70°C ab. Also eindeutig, Thermostat ist fratze. Neuer ist bestellt und gleich mal das Kühlmittel tauschen.


Ist sowas schwer bei nem 7er? 

Sind doch normalerweise sehr zugebaut im Motorraum.


----------



## Amon (6. November 2015)

Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen mit nachträglich eingebauten Tagfahrlicht? Ich habe gesehen dass es für meinen Astra H GTC so Blenden für die Frontschürze gibt mit Aussparung für die Nebelscheinwerfer und da ist dann ein LED Streifen mit drin. Frage ist nun ob das was taugt.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2015)

Das lässt sich allgemein kaum sagen. Ein ehemaliger Kommilitone hatte für seinen Corsa wirklich perfekt passende LED-Leisten gefunden. Da sah es dann aus als gehört das so. Meistens sieht es aber eher nach gewollt und nicht gekonnt aus.


----------



## Zeiss (6. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist sowas schwer bei nem 7er?
> 
> Sind doch normalerweise sehr zugebaut im Motorraum.



Kommt auf den Motor an, der verbaut wurde. Beim V12 ist es etwas fummeliger als bei einem V8 oder R6. Aber da BMW ihre Mechaniker nicht hasst, ist es eine Sache von einer maximal halben Stunde. Oben vorne die ganzen Abdeckungen wegbauen (sind nur gesteckt) und unten den Unterfahrschutz weg, dann Kühlmittel raus, Propeller ab (sitzt auf der Welle von der Wasserpumpe), Schnellverschluss vom Schlauch öffnen und Schlauch abziehen, Stecker vom Thermostat ab, drei Schrauben raus und Thermostat rausnehmen. Dann alles zusammenbauen und fertig.


----------



## Noname1987 (6. November 2015)

Sagt mal Leute ich kann mich nicht entscheiden... VW Golf Variant TDI DPF 2010 oder 11 mit 105 oder 140 PS... Ja der Abgas Skandal etc... mir egal ich mag den Wagen und ich fahre viel (Pendler ca. 15 - 20k km) also lohnt auch Diesel. Jemand nen begründeten Rat?


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2015)

Abgasskandal ist doch gut. Mit der Begründung würde ich den Preis drücken. 

Ansonsten spricht ja nix gehe nen Diesel zum Pendeln.


----------



## aloha84 (6. November 2015)

Ich würde mich immer für mehr "Bumms" entscheiden, das ist aber bei jedem unterschiedlich.
Gegen die VW Diesl spricht per se nix, die älteren bekommen ihr softwareupdate....und danach muss man halt sehen ob es leitungsunterschiede gibt. (wenn dann nur minimal)
So ein Desatester wie bei der Euro 5 umstellung werden die sich (hoffentlich) nicht mehr erlauben.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. November 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hier geht es nur das die Fahrzeuge die Norm nicht einhalten
> Nicht um das was außerhalb der Norm los ist, das interessiert niemanden. Hat auch keine rechtliche Relevanz, da der NEFZ die Fahrzeuge nur vergleichbar machen soll.
> 
> 
> ...




ahja ... 

ich beziehe mich auf einen von mir selber geschrieben post von vor ca 5-6 tagen. in dem ich infrage gestellt habe ob es denn wirklich so sinnvoll wäre einen einzelnen hersteller jetzt so gezielt an den Pranger zu stellen und nieder zu machen. 
zusätzlich wird jetzt extra noch scheinbar alles zusammen geklaubt umd in dem Moment den VAG Konzern in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Das andere Konzerne auch nur mit Wasser kochen und auch nur irgendwo mauscheln das wird nicht in erwägung gezogen. Hauptsache es gibt Reißerische Artikel die sich gut verkaufen. Und wenn es dazu führen könnte das ein solcher Artikel zum Stellen abbau bei tragen würde. Dann ist das den Medien egal. und das ist das traurige. So ein Sache ausschlachten auf Teufel komm raus. und wenn in dem Moment der einfache Arbeiter der haus und Familie ernähren will verliert dann ist es egal. und das ist der Punkt der mich ankotzt. wenn das jetzt Opel passiert wäre. Oder Ford oder sonst nen Hersteller ich hätte das gleiche geschrieben. Also warum ist mein Post dann unfug ? zumal ich auch extra noch die "Erkenntnis" der Zeitung das ein erhöhter CO2 ausstoß unweigerlich auch heißen muss das der verbrauch höher ist abgesetzt hatte .
Jeder hier im Forum weiß das Erhöhter sprit verbrauch eine erhöhung des Co2 ausstoßes behinhaltet und das es umgekehrt genauso ist. das jetzt den Menschen in den Medien aufzu tischen als oh mein gott wir haben eine neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis . 
Keine Ahnung wo da jetzt dein Problem ist.


----------



## aloha84 (6. November 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> ahja ...
> 
> ich beziehe mich auf einen von mir selber geschrieben post von vor ca 5-6 tagen. in dem ich infrage gestellt habe ob es denn wirklich so sinnvoll wäre einen einzelnen hersteller jetzt so gezielt an den Pranger zu stellen und nieder zu machen.
> zusätzlich wird jetzt extra noch scheinbar alles zusammen geklaubt umd in dem Moment den VAG Konzern in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Das andere Konzerne auch nur mit Wasser kochen und auch nur irgendwo mauscheln das wird nicht in erwägung gezogen. Hauptsache es gibt Reißerische Artikel die sich gut verkaufen. Und wenn es dazu führen könnte das ein solcher Artikel zum Stellen abbau bei tragen würde. Dann ist das den Medien egal. und das ist das traurige. So ein Sache ausschlachten auf Teufel komm raus. und wenn in dem Moment der einfache Arbeiter der haus und Familie ernähren will verliert dann ist es egal. und das ist der Punkt der mich ankotzt. wenn das jetzt Opel passiert wäre. Oder Ford oder sonst nen Hersteller ich hätte das gleiche geschrieben. Also warum ist mein Post dann unfug ? zumal ich auch extra noch die "Erkenntnis" der Zeitung das ein erhöhter CO2 ausstoß unweigerlich auch heißen muss das der verbrauch höher ist abgesetzt hatte .
> ...



Worauf willst du jetzt hinaus?
https://www.volkswagen-media-services.com/


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wie wir mit der Pressemitteilung "Volkswagen stellt bei internen Untersuchungen Unregelmäßigkeiten bei CO2-Werten fest" (zur Pressemitteilung)  vom 03. November 2015 mitgeteilt haben, sind die von Volkswagen  publizierten CO2- und damit auch Verbrauchswerte für einige Modelle  unzutreffend angegeben. Derzeit prüfen wir, welche Modelle konkret  betroffen sind.



Auf CO2 bezogen, hat die Presse doch nur nur VW zitiert.


----------



## Seeefe (6. November 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage wegen der Autoversicherung. 

Daten: Bin Mitte 20, hab meinen Führerschein jetzt bald 2 1/2 Jahre, also Führerschein mit 17. 

Momentan bin ich noch über meinen Dad versichert, da kostet ihn der Jazz(Bj.2010) 490€ im Jahr. Geplant war, den Wagen fürs kommende Jahr auf mich zu verichern, damit ich anfange meine Prozente runterzufahren. Gestern sagte er mir, als er im Internet bei Check mal die Daten eingegeben hat, das mit Vollkasko ein Betrag von 1800€ jährlich fällig wäre. 

Das ist mir (bei meinem aktuellen Verdienst  und dem Wagen) aber wesentlich zu hoch.  

Hat jemand da mal einen Rat, wie er es mit dem versichern machen würde? Wie sollte man die Sache angehen? Lohnt es sich schon jetzt den Wagen über mich laufen zu lassen? 

Wäre cool, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. November 2015)

Hm ich hätte ja als erstes Auto ne alte möhre genommen mit maximal teilkasko und dann paar jahre fahren das deine sf klasse nach unten geht. 
Vollkasko als sf0 und unter 24/25 ist verdammt teuer.


----------



## Seeefe (6. November 2015)

Bei uns war es so. Mein Dad hat sich den Jazz 2010 gekauft. 1 Jahr später kam als "Spaßauto" ein SLK von 2003 dazu, der war aber nur im Sommer angemeldet. 

Als ich dann den Führerschein bestanden habe und 18 wurde, wurde der SLK ganzjährig angemeldet so das ich den Jazz immer zur verfügung hatte. 

Seit mitte dieses Jahres "gehört" mir der Wagen quasi, mein Vater hat ihn mir geschenkt, auch wenn er offiziel auf meinen Dad angemeldet ist. Mein Dad hat nur die Bedingung aufgestellt, das ich ihn vorher fragen soll, ob er das Auto zurückkaufen möchte, wenn ich mir irgendwann ein anderes Auto kaufen will


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2015)

Lass den Wagen auf deinem Vater und gut ist. Prozente kannst du irgendwann übernehmen, aber halt immer nur so viel wie du seit Führerscheinerwerb hättest erreichen können.


----------



## aloha84 (6. November 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Lass den Wagen auf deinem Vater und gut ist. Prozente kannst du irgendwann übernehmen, aber halt immer nur so viel wie du seit Führerscheinerwerb hättest erreichen können.



Dafür muss er bei der Versicherung aber auch als Mitfahrer eingetragen werden, sonst kann ja jeder kommen.
@Seeefe
Geht mal zu eurem Versicherungsmann bzw. Hotline anrufen, und fragt wie er das am besten/einfachsten hinbekommt.
Wenn du den jetzt "einfach so" auf dich ummeldest, verbrennst du bares Geld.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. November 2015)

Der „Skandal" kam doch ideal, nachdem man per Flüchtlinge von TTIP ablenken konnte nimmt man jetzt halt das. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Crush182 (6. November 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage wegen der Autoversicherung.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war es so:
Ich (damals 18 Jahre alt) =Auto gekauft, auf meinen (Stief-)Vater zugelassen und er hat das Auto quasi als "2t Wagen" auf seinen Namen versichert (Teilkasko mit 150€ selbstbet.).
Ich stand dort dann als Fahrer mit drin ("Person unter 24" usw.).

Ein halbes Jahr waren es 130% Beitragszahlung, und dann ging es direkt auf 100% runter.
Vor kurzem kam dann die Geschichte mit dem Peugeot (= neues Auto usw.).
Das neue Auto ist nun auf mich zugelassen und die angesammelten Prozente bzw. die SF-Klasse habe ich übernommen (bin jetzt 24 Jahre alt).
(Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann müsste er jetzt, falls er wieder ein weiteres Auto anmeldet, von vorne anfangen).

Ist also eig. kein Problem (je nach dem, wer, wie,wo, als was eingetragen ist natürlich  )


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2015)

Die Bild schreibt heute, dass Autoversicherungen dieses Jahr wieder teurer werden.

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich für mein Auto wieder über 1000 € Versicherung im Jahr zahlen muss.


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2015)

Was kaufst du auch so ein teures Auto.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. November 2015)

> Bin mal gespannt, ob ich für mein Auto wieder über 1000 € Versicherung im Jahr zahlen muss.


Was hast du den für eine versicherung???


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2015)

Asstel Direktversicherung glaub ich. 

Zur Zeit bezahl ich knapp 1000 € im Jahr. Ich hab aber auch schon wesentlich mehr bezahlt. Das meiste war 180 € im Monat. 

Insofern isses ok.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was kaufst du auch so ein teures Auto.


Hat doch nichts mit dem Wert des Fahrzeuges zu tun, mein Vater fährt den neuesten A6 und bezahlt mit Vollkasko 180€ halbjährlich. 
Ich bezahle für meinen Nissan der für nen Gutachter vielleicht 2000€ Wert ist 850€ von März-Oktober nur mit Teilkasko..
Alles eine Sache der SF Klasse


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2015)

Ich bin recht weit runtergestuft. Ich hatte seit ca. 15 Jahren keinen Unfall mehr.

Edit: Grad mal gerechnet, eher seit 17 Jahren unfallfrei.


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2015)

Hab gerade geguckt, bei mir geht die VK 2 Stufen runter und der Rest bleibt.
Bei deinem megane rs bleibt die VK gleich, die TK einen nach oben und die Haftpflicht 4! Stufen nach oben.
Da wirst du wohl gut was drauflegen müssen. 
Hier die Seite dazu
Dienstleistungs-GmbH des GDV: Typklassenverzeichnis




ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Hat doch nichts mit dem Wert des Fahrzeuges zu tun, mein Vater fährt den neuesten A6 und bezahlt mit Vollkasko 180€ halbjährlich.
> Ich bezahle für meinen Nissan der für nen Gutachter vielleicht 2000€ Wert ist 850€ von März-Oktober nur mit Teilkasko..
> Alles eine Sache der SF Klasse


Ich habe habe auch nix zum Wert des Autos gesagt.
Er bezahlt viel für die Versicherung, ergo hat er ein teure Auto.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2015)

Ich finde das  durchaus positiv. Mir isses lieber, dass ist alles was teurer. Dafür steht das Auto nicht an jedem Eck. Von mir aus sollten die gerne noch ein bissel zulegen.

Was mich mehr interessiert, wie ich das am Geschicktesten mit der Versicherung für unser neues Auto mache? Beide Autos auf mich? Megane als Zweitwagen versichern? Ich war bisher zu faul, mich damit auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. November 2015)

Hab heute ein Schreiben von meiner Versicherung bekommen, darf 28€ mehr zahlen.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2015)

Ja ist immer super, eigentlich wird man runtergestuft, die Versicherung wird aber trotzdem teurer. Zumindest ist das bei mir eigentlich immer so.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2015)

Die SF von meinem Vertrag ist schon auf dem Maximum (SF35), da geht nix mehr 
Mein E92 wird glaube ich auch minimal teuerer, dann wahrscheinlich knapp über 600€ pro Jahr (HUK, VK, Rabattschutz)


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Zur Zeit bezahl ich knapp 1000 € im Jahr..



1000Euro im Jahr für einen Renault? 
Ich würde mal die Versicherung wechseln... mich würde die Hütte vermutlich keine 500Euro kosten. 

PS: Gerade beim ADAC geschaut 392Euro im Jahr...


----------



## JoM79 (6. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> 1000Euro im Jahr für einen Renault?
> Ich würde mal die Versicherung wechseln... mich würde die Hütte vermutlich keine 500Euro kosten.
> 
> PS: Gerade beim ADAC geschaut 392Euro im Jahr...


Jetzt erklär mir mal, wie du da auf 392€ im Jahr kommst?
Nur HF oder was?


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2015)

Teilkasko mit 150Euro SB. So teuer ist die Karre gar nicht, keine Ahnung warum er angeblich 1000Euro bezahlt.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2015)

Ich hab extra für dich nochma gekuckt. Zur Zeit bezahl ich 938 €. Nächstes Jahr wirds entsprechend teurer. Ich hab das Auto mit den nächstjährigen Schadendfreiheitsklassen (5 und 7) und den aktuellen Einstellungen nochmal durch Check24 laufen lassen. Ergebnis siehe unten... 

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2015)

Schadensfreiheitsklasse 5 bei 17 Jahren unfallfreiem Fahren? Ich hab SF 13 und hab meinen Führerschein gerade mal 13 Jahre...


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2015)

Ist 5 schlecht?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. November 2015)

Ja bei check24 guckt man auch nicht. Musst nafiauto nehmen.


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2015)

Ähm... SF 5 hat man nach 5 Jahren unfallfreiem Fahren... Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2015)

Steigt oder fällt das? Also wird man bei unfallfreiem Fahren runter oder hochgestuft?


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2015)

Runtergestuft was die Prozente angeht und hochgestuft was die Schadensfreiheitsklasse angeht. SF5 = 70% und SF13 = 35%. Die Prozentangaben sind aber jetzt frei erfunden, hab die nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2015)

Ok, dass wusste ich nicht. Ich bin lange Jahre nur die Firmenwagen gefahren. Also quasi nie ein eigenes Auto angemeldet...

EDIT: Grad in den Unterlagen gekuckt. Ich bin bei der Haftplicht aktuell SF 8 (= 39% Beitragssatz) und bei der VK SF 10 (=35%).

Also nächstes Jahr dann 9 und 11. Das würde dann so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ändert sich nich viel!





ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja bei check24 guckt man auch nicht. Musst nafiauto nehmen.



Hey, Danke für den Tipp!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Teilkasko mit 150Euro SB. So teuer ist die Karre gar nicht, keine Ahnung warum er angeblich 1000Euro bezahlt.


Na denn kein Wunder.
Nur Teilkasko und dann noch mit SB.
Wenn du alle deine Autos so versicherst, dann kein Wunder dass die billig sind.
Ich hab VK 150€/ TK ohne.
Dazu ist noch zu beachten wo man das Auto anmeldet, Garage, jährliche Fahrleistung, Alter der Fahrer, Beruf etc pp


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2015)

Ich hab VK 500 und TK 150...


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2015)

Wäre mir viel zu viel.
VK 150€ geht bei mir nicht weniger.
Und warum immer alle ne SB in der TK haben, verstehe ich nicht.
Wenn da mal ein Schaden hast, darfst du immer 150€ selber löhnen.
Das Gleiche bei der VK.
Nehme da immer so wenig wie möglich.


----------



## kloanabua (7. November 2015)

Haftpflicht reicht völlig. [emoji16] 
Ich hab nicht vor ein Auto das neuer als 20 Jahre ist zu fahren, hab zurzeit bei meinem Mercedes W202 C180 in SF4 etwa 600 € jährlich.
Was kaputt geht wird selbst instandgesetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2015)

Das mag bei einem 20 Jahre altem Auto noch legitim sein, aber mein Auto ist 2 Jahre alt, da werde ich den Teufel tun und den nur Haftpflicht versichern.
Wenn ein Auto eh nur 500€ wert ist, dann ist es ja egal.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2015)

Jo, so isses!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. November 2015)

Wie kann es sein das man wie Seabound in TK und VK unterschiedliche SF-Klassen haben kann? 

Ich sehe bei den Versicherungszeug eh nicht durch. Weiß nur,  seit dem ich den Führerschein habe 5 Jahre unfallfrei gefahren bin mit Teilkasko (also SF5) und nun seit dem Audi auf VK gewechselt bin, da wurde einfach die SF-Klasse der vorherigen TK übernommen. Ist das nicht immer so?


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2015)

Kenne ich eigentlich auch nur so.
Aber in der der TK gibt es keine Schadensfreiheitsklasse, die gibt's nur in der VK und der KH.


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na denn kein Wunder.
> Nur Teilkasko und dann noch mit SB.
> Wenn du alle deine Autos so versicherst, dann kein Wunder dass die billig sind.
> Ich hab VK 150€/ TK ohne.
> Dazu ist noch zu beachten wo man das Auto anmeldet, Garage, jährliche Fahrleistung, Alter der Fahrer, Beruf etc pp



VK und TK ohne SB halte ich für völlig Blödsinnig. Es wird einfach viel zu teuer das es sich lohnt. Den Subaru habe ich auch mit TK 150Euro versichert und bezahle aktuell bei SF13 = 32% meine 514Euro (aufs Jahr hochgerechnet). Ohne SB wäre ich bei 1000Euro. Und wofür nur damit ich alle 10 Jahre mal keine 150Euro SB bezahle wenn man mir die Scheibe wechselt? Alleine wegen der Frontscheibe würde ich selbst ein 50Euro Auto niemals ohne TK versichern. Alle meine Autos (aktuell 3 angemeldet) laufen immer nach dem selben Prinzip.


----------



## JoM79 (7. November 2015)

Bei mir wären es im Jahr 40€ weniger, also lohnt nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. November 2015)

Lol fatlace du bist im hp forum unterwegs ^^


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2015)

Er hatte vorher einen EJ9 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Mosed (7. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein das man wie Seabound in TK und VK unterschiedliche SF-Klassen haben kann?



Das wird eher die SF-Klasse für Haftpflicht und Vollkasko sein. Wie schon gesagt wurde gibt es in der TK keine SF-Klasse. Die TK wird nicht günstiger durch unfallfreies Fahren.

Gründe, warum die SF-Klassen für Haftpflicht und VK Unterschiedlich sein können (Was mir grad so einfällt):
- es wurde mehrere Jahre nur mit Haftpflicht gefahren und dann (z.B. bei bei einem Fahrzeugwechsel) VK dazu gebucht
- es gab einen Vollkasko-Schaden ohne Haftpflichtschaden oder andersherum.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2015)

Trifft bei mir beides nicht zu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2015)

Ich würde ein Auto niemals Haftpflicht versichern... Immer mindestens TK, ansonsten kann man die nächste Scheibe komplett selber zahlen.  Auch wenn das Auto nur noch 500€ wert ist kostet es immer noch 500€ eine neue Scheibe einbauen zu lassen. Haftpflicht kann man vielleicht bei ner Landmaschine oder so machen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. November 2015)

rechnet doch mal nach, wenn man für manches Auto 300 Euro mehr bezahlt wegen Teilkasko, seien es nur 200 Euro. Dann geht alle 5 Jahre mal eine Scheibe kaputt (das ist schon oft), und die Versicherung macht nur gewinn es ist billiger wenn man es selber bezahlt. 

Versicherungen wollen doch auch nur Geld verdienen, im Endeffekt spart man dadurch selten Geld.


----------



## keinnick (7. November 2015)

Die TK deckt ja nun nicht nur Scheiben ab. Wenn es nach Dir geht, bräuchte man sich vermutlich gar nicht versichern. Passiert ja viel zu selten was.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. November 2015)

Gut wie viele tk fälle hattest du in den letzten 5 jahren.


----------



## Zeiss (7. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> rechnet doch mal nach, wenn man für manches Auto 300 Euro mehr bezahlt wegen Teilkasko, seien es nur 200 Euro. Dann geht alle 5 Jahre mal eine Scheibe kaputt (das ist schon oft), und die Versicherung macht nur gewinn es ist billiger wenn man es selber bezahlt.
> 
> Versicherungen wollen doch auch nur Geld verdienen, im Endeffekt spart man dadurch selten Geld.



Du darfst nicht von Deiner Büchse ausgehen. Die Scheibe für meinen 8er kostet 550€, nur die Scheibe ohne Anbauteile und ohne Arbeit. Die Anbauteile sind noch mal bei 150€, also zusammen 700€. Da fehlt noch Kleber, Primer und die Arbeit. Die Rechnung von der letzten Scheibe war bei fast 1000€... Die für den 7er liegt bei 700€ + 110€ für den Beschlagsensor + 100€ Anbauteile... Merkst was?

Dann hat 7er ACC und NightVision, der ACC Sensor liegt bei 1800€ und die NV-Kamera bei 4500€. Wenn ich eine Wildsau oder sowas mitnehme und dabei ein Sensor kaputt geht, wird es RICHTIG teuer...

Achso, den 8er habe ich seit 2006, in der Zeit wurde die Scheibe zwei Mal getauscht...


----------



## s-icon (8. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Gut wie viele tk fälle hattest du in den letzten 5 jahren.



2015 wurde das Auto von meinem Bruder 3 mal ausgeräumt.
Schaden immer 5 stellig.


----------



## Flybarless (8. November 2015)

Bei aktuelleren Autos und je nachdem wo man Parken muss ist ein TK/VK schon ein muss.
Mein aktuelles Auto ist 11 Jahre alt, wird mitten im "Beton" geparkt und hat dazu auch noch eine
 recht hohe TK einstufung. Da lohnt TK nicht. Hab vor einen halben Jahr die Frontscheibe tauschen müssen.
Kostete von BMW 170 Euro. Einbau dank Beziehungen für umme. Aber selbst mit Einbau hätte ich die Kosten für
eine Teilkasko (600+ pA) nicht raus bekommen. TK/VK muss man immer genau kucken und rechnen vor allem
bei älteren Autos. In 20 Jahren Autofahren hatte ich noch keinen VK oder TK fall. ein Riss in der Frontscheibe aus
dem nichts zähle ich dabei nicht zu TK schaden....

Gruss Andé


----------



## >ExX< (8. November 2015)

Moin moin, mein4er Golf hat mir am Freitag die rote Batterieleuchte angezeigt, direkt geolgt von der Meldung "Generator Werkstatt". Etwa 30 bis 40km später ging dann die EPC Leuchte auch an. Also insgesamt bin ich scheinbar ohne Strom von der Lichtmaschine etwa 65km gefahren. Habe auch schon nachgemessen, Batterie hatte gestern noch 12,1V, wenn das Auto lief gings runterauf 11,7. Also kein Ladestrom da. Sicherungen sind alle noch heile. Was meint ihr wie weit man insgesamt fahren kann wenn die Batterie vorher vollgeladen wurde, und wo kann ich die Lima durchmessen um zu wissen ob es die Lima ist oder der Regler?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2015)

Kommt drauf an wieviele Verbraucher du an hast und wie schnell du fährst. Bei 200 auf der Bahn kommt man mit nem Golf 4 ohne Generator schon ne ganze Ecke. Licht, Lüftung, Radio alles aus machen. Fahr einfach zur nächsten VW Werkstatt und lass dir nen neuen Regler einbauen auf gut Glück. Es sind ja oft die Kohlebürsten vom Regler verschlissen. Wenn der Generator an der gleichen Stelle wie beim A3 sitzt sollte das nicht viel kosten. Kannst aber auch prüfen lassen, kostet dann halt ein wenig mehr.

Ich persönlich würde immer nen Tauschgenerator nehmen, wenn der Einbau mehr als 200€ kostet. Das Risiko den Einbau dann in kurzer Zeit nochmal zahlen zu müssen wär mir zu hoch.


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviele Verbraucher du an hast und wie schnell du fährst. Bei 200 auf der Bahn kommt man mit nem Golf 4 ohne Generator schon ne ganze Ecke. Licht, Lüftung, Radio alles aus machen. Fahr einfach zur nächsten VW Werkstatt und lass dir nen neuen Regler einbauen auf gut Glück. Es sind ja oft die Kohlebürsten vom Regler verschlissen. Wenn der Generator an der gleichen Stelle wie beim A3 sitzt sollte das nicht viel kosten. Kannst aber auch prüfen lassen, kostet dann halt ein wenig mehr.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde immer nen Tauschgenerator nehmen, wenn der Einbau mehr als 200€ kostet. Das Risiko den Einbau dann in kurzer Zeit nochmal zahlen zu müssen wär mir zu hoch.


Wieso ist das von der Geschwindigkeit abhängig?


----------



## keinnick (8. November 2015)

Bei höherer Geschwindigkeit legst Du in kürzerer Zeit eine größere Strecke zurück. Zumindest habe ich das mal irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei höherer Geschwindigkeit legst Du in kürzerer Zeit eine größere Strecke zurück. Zumindest habe ich das mal irgendwo gelesen.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Ja gut das macht natürlich Sinn^^ oh mann way too obvious


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wieso ist das von der Geschwindigkeit abhängig?


Der Stromverbrauch ist bei Leerlauf und bei 200 km/h ziemlich gleich. Wenn dein Auto 30 Minuten auf Batterie laufen kann, dann legst du bei 30 km/h Schnitt 15km zurück. Bei 200 km/h Schnitt kommst du allerdings 100km weit.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2015)

Wenn ich jetzt noch die Klima auf Celsius umgestellt bekomme bin ich restlos zufrieden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (8. November 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch die Klima auf Celsius umgestellt bekomme bin ich restlos zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glueckwunsch, hoffe du hast lange freude an dem Wagen


----------



## tsd560ti (8. November 2015)

Tolles Auto, gute Fahrt 

Nach ein bisschen Eingewöhnungszeit kannst du bestimmt auch mit Fahrenheit ein für dich passendes Klima einstellen. 
Zur Not kannst du immer (X-30):1,8 rechnen, soweit ich weiß. 20°C währen dann demnach z.B 66°F


----------



## >ExX< (8. November 2015)

Also bisher hat es schon ca. 80minuten auf Batterie mitgemacht, muss jetzt erstmal nen Batterieladegerät organisieren, da ich mein eigenes gerade nicht finden kann.....
Mal schauen was das so gibt 

Btw. Gibts an der Lima nicht irgendwelche Kontakte wo man die Spannung messen kann? Dann könnte ich ausmachen obs die Lima oder der Regler ist


----------



## NoNameGamer (8. November 2015)

@Olstyle
Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderschönen Schweden! Ein ohne Zweifel würdiger Nachfolger. 

Mich würde natürlich noch interessieren, wie du die Punkte regeln konntest, welche dich zuvor noch abgehalten haben. Da waren meiner Erinnerung nach ja noch der Automatik Zwang bei den größeren Benzinern und der Restwert deines alten C70?


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2015)

Automatik muss ich mit leben. Im Paket ist der Facelift T5 aber immer noch das Cabrio was mich auf dem Markt am meisten an macht. Die Gedenksekunde(n) beim Kickdown irritiert mich zwar nach wie vor, aber danach röhrt er wenigstens anständig los. 

Entgegen der Schätzer konnte ich immerhin 5k statt 4k Restwert raus holen und da ich mit dem Importwagen etwas das Risiko hoch geschraubt habe konnte ich zu nem akzeptablen Preis kaufen.


----------



## Hänschen (8. November 2015)

Automatik finde ich super ... keine kaputten linken Hüften mehr durch tausendfaches Kuppeln ... die ist durch das Ein-und Aussteigen eh belastet.


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Rechnung von der letzten Scheibe war bei fast 1000€...



Die letzte Rechnung für eine Scheibe waren bei mir 1600Euro... Heckscheibe von meinem Nissan Sunny. War ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, Versicherung hat 800Euro bezahlt und ich mir für 50Euro eine neue Heckklappe samt Scheibe beim Schrottplatz gekauft. Die restlichen 750Euro hab ich in eine Lackierung reininvestuert.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. November 2015)

Wieso kommt das bei euch denn so oft vor, dass ne Scheibe kaputt geht? 
Meine Mutter hat jetzt in den 10 Jahren und 130tkm die sie das momentane Auto fährt keine einzige neu gebraucht...


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hängt deine Mutter auch nicht bei Tempo 200+ auf der linken Spur zwei Meter hinterm Vordermann...


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso kommt das bei euch denn so oft vor, dass ne Scheibe kaputt geht?
> Meine Mutter hat jetzt in den 10 Jahren und 130tkm die sie das momentane Auto fährt keine einzige neu gebraucht...



In 13 Jahren Führerschein bzw Fahrzeugbesitz sind bei mir 4 Scheiben kaputt gegangen... 

1. Frontscheibe Nissan Sunny GTi, da ist mir eine Radkappe an die Scheibe geflogen 
2. Frontscheibe Nissan Sunny GTi, direkt die neue nach 500 Kilometer. Tippe mal auf Einbaufehler.
3. Heckscheibe Nissan Sunny GTi, einfach so auf der Autobahn geplatzt. Bis heute mir noch absolut unerklärlich... 
4. Frontscheibe Nissan 100NX GTi, stand bei mir in der Garage und morgends beim Losfahren war auf einmal ein 30cm langer Riss auf der Beifahrerseite.



Seabound schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hängt deine Mutter auch nicht bei Tempo 200+ auf der linken Spur zwei Meter hinterm Vordermann...



So fährst du also? Interessant, hoffentlich verschüttest du bei der Fahrweise nicht deinen Kaffee. War natürlich nur ein Spaß, wir wissen doch alle das du - 5 Meter hinter dem Stauende parkst


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso kommt das bei euch denn so oft vor, dass ne Scheibe kaputt geht?
> Meine Mutter hat jetzt in den 10 Jahren und 130tkm die sie das momentane Auto fährt keine einzige neu gebraucht...



Kommt drauf an wo man fährt.
Auf Autobahnen ist die Gefahr von einem Steinschlag deutlich höher als in der Stadt oder Landstraße.
Ich brauch etwa alle 2Jahre eine neue Scheibe, da ich recht viel Autobahn/Schnellstraße fahre.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. November 2015)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich hatte erst ein Fall bei meinen Eltern wo auch die Scheibe kaputt ging in den letzten 10 Jahren. Mein Vater fährt 15k km im Jahr nur Autobahn, die einzige Scheibe die kaputt ging wurde im Stand durch Hagel zertrümmert. Meine mutter fährt täglich 30km Autobahn zur arbeit da ging noch keine einzige Scheibe kaputt. So empfindlich sind die auch nicht. Ausser die, die bei Citreon verbaut wurden.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2015)

Der alte C70 hatte zwei Steinschlag Reparaturen und weil der Letzte im Sichtbereich war gab das eine neue Scheibe. Ich hatte den Wagen 4 1/2 Jahre und bin ihn von rund 85k bis 115k gefahren. Den Schnitt darf sich jeder selbst ausrechnen. 
Wer 10 Jahre keine neue Scheibe braucht achtet vielleicht einfach nicht so sehr auf Steinschläge und hatte bis jetzt Glück dass es keine Scheibe ganz zerlegt hat.


Hänschen schrieb:


> Automatik finde ich super ... keine kaputten linken Hüften mehr durch tausendfaches Kuppeln ... die ist durch das Ein-und Aussteigen eh belastet.


Auf der Bahn und in der Stadt jederzeit. Auf der Landstraße macht es nicht immer soo viel Spaß (wobei das bei nem 1,8t Cruiser durchaus passt) und daran die Motorbremse nur über Handeingriff wieder zu bekommen muss ich mich auch erstmal gewöhnen.

P.S.: Absurde Ausstattungsdetails: Der Neue hat keine Satellitennavigation aber Satellitenradio. Und einen Kompass  .


----------



## Seabound (8. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> 3. Heckscheibe Nissan Sunny GTi, einfach so auf der Autobahn geplatzt. Bis heute mir noch absolut unerklärlich...



Wahrscheinlich war die Möhre so langsam, dass dir ein Vogel in die Heckscheibe geflogen ist


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich war die Möhre so langsam, dass dir ein Vogel in die Heckscheibe geflogen ist



Das Problem mit den Vögeln und der Heckscheibe kennst du bestimmt von deinem Megane.
PS: Der hatte in etwa die gleiche Leistung pro Gewicht wie deine Möhre.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Vögeln und der Heckscheibe kennst du bestimmt von deinem Megane.
> PS: Der hatte in etwa die gleiche Leistung pro Gewicht wie deine Möhre.


Könnte auch sein, dass Seabound der Vogel ist 

War aber echt ein guter Einfall


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> 3. Heckscheibe Nissan Sunny GTi, einfach so auf der Autobahn geplatzt. Bis heute mir noch absolut unerklärlich...



Genauso war es beim Citroen auch. 

Wir hatten ein Mazda 6 von 65k km bis 170k km gefahren und da war nicht einmal ne Scheibe kaputt. Hängt also vom Fahrstil ab oder wie ? Dann kann ich auch verstehen warum die Scheibe vom Citroen kaputt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Vögeln und der Heckscheibe kennst du bestimmt von deinem Megane.
> PS: Der hatte in etwa die gleiche Leistung pro Gewicht wie deine Möhre.


Ist das nicht der 220PS Allradler?


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2015)

Nein der 220PS Allradler nennt sich GTI-R. Meiner war nur ein GTi mit gemessenen 160PS... quasi eine fahrende Verkehrsbehinderung.


----------



## Munin666 (9. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> In 13 Jahren Führerschein bzw Fahrzeugbesitz sind bei mir 4 Scheiben kaputt gegangen...
> 
> 1. Frontscheibe Nissan Sunny GTi, da ist mir eine Radkappe an die Scheibe geflogen
> 2. Frontscheibe Nissan Sunny GTi, direkt die neue nach 500 Kilometer. Tippe mal auf Einbaufehler.
> ...



Naja, mein Glück sieht da was anders aus 

1. Windschutzscheibe Sichtfeld: Mai 2015 auf der A59, musste von der Autobahn abfahren und sortierte mich dann rechts ein, 2 Fahrzeuge vor mir ein Baustellenfahrzeug. Meine Scheibe hatte kurz darauf insgesamt 5 Punkte wo ein Steinschlag sichtbar war.
2. Windschutzscheibe Sichtfeld: August 2015, wieder A59, diesmal in die andere Richtung   War auf der linken Spur und hielt den halben Tachoabstand, dann scherte jemand vor mich, fuhr etwas zu weit auf den linken Fahrbahnrand zu und ich hörte + sah schon den nächsten Steinschlag. Lustigerweise auf gleicher Höhe der Autobahn
3. Windschutzscheibe: Oktober... Erneut die A59...was für ein Glück oder? Diesmal nicht im Sichtfeld, Abstand war ca der halbe Tachoabstand und ich vernahm erneut das Geräusch eines Steinschlags. Zum Glück nur 2 oberflächige Kratzer auf meiner Scheibe, Beifahrerseite.

Alle 3 mit meinem Ford Ka.
Da ich auch andere Autobahnen fahre und erst seit kurzem regelmäßig die A59, sehe ich dies als Fluch der A59 an 
Fahre jetzt seit 5 Jahren meinen Ka und alle 3 Steinschläge in diesem Jahr...


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die letzte Rechnung für eine Scheibe waren bei mir 1600Euro... Heckscheibe von meinem Nissan Sunny. War ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, Versicherung hat 800Euro bezahlt und ich mir für 50Euro eine neue Heckklappe samt Scheibe beim Schrottplatz gekauft. Die restlichen 750Euro hab ich in eine Lackierung reininvestuert.



1600€??? Das ist mal krass.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso kommt das bei euch denn so oft vor, dass ne Scheibe kaputt geht?
> Meine Mutter hat jetzt in den 10 Jahren und 130tkm die sie das momentane Auto fährt keine einzige neu gebraucht...



Wenn man mit 160+ km/h einen Stein in die Scheibe kriegt, ist die kaputt, bzw. man hat eine rausgesplitterte Stelle. Und da hier in der Umgebung viele/mehrere AB gibt, die offen sind und zwischen durch eine Baustelle haben, ist es genau das "Richtige" dafür.  Wobei ich immer nur Einschläge hatte und keine Risse. 

Im Frühjahr wird die Scheibe vom 7er auch getauscht, ist ordentlich "zerschossen".



Seabound schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hängt deine Mutter auch nicht bei Tempo 200+ auf der linken Spur zwei Meter hinterm Vordermann...



Von sich schließt man nicht auf die Andere...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2015)

Ich brauche für den Sommer noch neue Felgen (ob 17 oder 18" muss ich noch überlegen). 

Gibt es Hersteller bzw Shops die auch lackierte Felgen anbieten? 
Ich hätte voll Bock auf türkise/cyan-farbige Felgen. Aber will nicht extra noch lackieren lassen, viel zu teuer. Und Plastidipp sieht sicher sehr billig aus oder? 

Auf Felgenoutlet gibts Farbige, aber leider sehr begrenzt und kein türkis/cyan. 
Habt ihr da ein Tipp?


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meiner war nur ein GTi mit gemessenen 160PS... quasi eine fahrende Verkehrsbehinderung.



Muss ja ne super Höllenmaschine gewesen sein, der auf der Autobahn die Scheiben rausfallen...  

Vielleicht waren die gemessenen"160 PS" doch ein bissel viel für die wabbelige und ausgelutschte Karosserie? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> .
> 
> Von sich schließt man nicht auf die Andere...




Wenn du meinen Kommentar richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du verstanden, dass ich eindeutig NICHT auf seine Mutter geschlossen habe.


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Kommentar richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du verstanden, dass ich eindeutig NICHT auf seine Mutter geschlossen habe.



Keine Bange, ich habe schon verstanden auf wen Du geschossen hast. Jedoch reißt Du mit Deinem Baguette ganz schön weit den Mund auf...


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2015)

Ich bezweifle, dass du es verstanden hast.


----------



## JaniZz (9. November 2015)

Diese kleinkriege hier sind unterhaltsam 


Mal was anderes. 

Ich habe krasse traktions Probleme auf nasser Fahrbahn mit meinem Z. 

Auf manchen Belägen kann ich nicht mal normal anfahren, ohne das mir das esp dazwischen pfuscht. 
Ohne esp komme ich gar nicht vom Fleck 
Als wenn ich auf Eis stehe..

Habe natürlich Winterpellen drauf in 245/40 18 hinten und die sind 3 Jahr alt und noch genug Profil. 

Hat noch jemand solche Probleme mit heckantrieb?

Überlege schon ob sich der Sturz vielleicht zu sehr verstellt hat mit der Zeit?!


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2015)

Wenn du die Reifen drei Jahre hast wäre doch mal die erste Frage ob das letzten Winter auch schon so war.
Sollte das Wechseln eine Werkstatt gemacht haben würde ich auch mal nach zu viel Druck schauen. Mein StreetKa wurde früher z.B. grundsätzlich auf "Holz-Niveau" aufgeblasen.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Diese kleinkriege hier sind unterhaltsam



Deswegen bin ich hier... ;0)

Ne mal im Ernst, manchmal nervts!


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Diese kleinkriege hier sind unterhaltsam
> 
> 
> Mal was anderes.
> ...


Ling long ding dong Reifen drauf?
Oder zu viel Luftdruck?
Eventuell hast du die Reifen mit zu vorsichtiger Fahrtweise sehr glatt gefahren...


----------



## JaniZz (9. November 2015)

Luftdruck hinten 2,5 bar höchstens. 

Ne sind Marken Reifen... Also kein billig gummi. 

Sobald trocken ist,  alles gut. 

Oder es liegt einfach am katastrophalen Straßen Belag in Gelsenkirchen. 

Vllt hat ja einer von der e90 BMW Fraktion gleiche Probleme?


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2015)

Ausgetrocknete Holzreifen?


----------



## JaniZz (9. November 2015)

Waren immer beim Händler gelagert und sehen danach nicht aus.


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2015)

Naja, das sieht man ja auch nicht wirklich, hört sich aber danach an.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2015)

Was für Reifen hast du denn?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ne sind Marken Reifen... Also kein billig gummi.


Hersteller und Reifentyp? 

Ich würde zum Test die Reifen mal richtig scharf anfahren, damit die Oberfläche richtig rau ist und dann erneut testen. Wenn es dann besser ist, liegt es daran das du die Reifen zu schonend fährst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Diese kleinkriege hier sind unterhaltsam
> 
> 
> Mal was anderes.
> ...



Bis zu welcher Geschwindigkeit ?
Ich hab mit meinen 245er Winterrädern bei Nässe auch ordentlich Traktionsprobleme, bis etwa 170-180km/h 
Bei Trockenheit hab ich ab etwa 100-110km/h volle Traktion.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Muss ja ne super Höllenmaschine gewesen sein, der auf der Autobahn die Scheiben rausfallen...



Vielleicht ist mir auch ein Idiot mit Kaffeebecher in der Hand ins Heck gefahren und ich habe es nicht gemerkt... 



			
				Seabound schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht waren die gemessenen"160 PS" doch ein bissel viel für die wabbelige und ausgelutschte Karosserie?



Stimmt daran wird es liegen...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Geschwindigkeit ?
> Ich hab mit meinen 245er Winterrädern bei Nässe auch ordentlich Traktionsprobleme, bis etwa 170-180km/h
> Bei Trockenheit hab ich ab etwa 100-110km/h volle Traktion.



Ich habe selbst mit den ollen 215er Reifen (billig Marke) keine Traktionsprobleme.  Nicht mal aus dem Stand bei Regen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst mit den ollen 215er Reifen (billig Marke) keine Traktionsprobleme.



Ich fahre ja auch etwa 600Nm und etwa 400PS auf der HA


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2015)

Selber Schuld wenn man sich für das falsche Antriebskonzept entscheidet


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Selber Schuld wenn man sich für das falsche Antriebskonzept entscheidet



Besser als einen schweren Allrad mit rumzuschleppen 
Bin ja nicht so der Allrad Fan 
Mit Sommerrädern habe ich auch fast keine Probleme die Leistung auf die Straße zu bekommen.
Maximal im 1. und 2. bei Trockenheit Schlupf.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2015)

Was wiegt dein BMW nochmal? 

PS: Mir ist der Antrieb egal... hauptsache die Karre macht Spaß und das kommt nicht durchs das Antriebskonzept.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2015)

Laut Schein 1600KG


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2015)

Ganz schönes Eisenschwein  

Nee Spaß wenn man bedenkt das der 10 Jahre jünger ist und viel mehr Ausstattung und Elektronik als mein Subaru hat sind die 100kg Mehrgewicht schon beeindruckend. Aber der Subaru ist auch einfach unverschämt schwer...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2015)

Hat mich auch gewundert, dass dein Subi so schwer ist.
Den E92 finde ich noch relativ im Rahmen. Ein 135i ist z.B. nur 50Kg leichter.
Meiner hat ja sogar Kunststoffkotflügel


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2015)

Das einzige was bei mir wenig wiegt ist die Motorhaube da sie aus Alu ist... hab vor dem Kauf auch eher mit 1350 Kilo gerechnet. Hab aber gerade im Schein gesehen das es doch "nur" 1440 Kilo sind, also quasi ein Leichtgewicht.  Wenn man bedenkt das der Stuhl nichts hat ausser Klimaautomatik, elektrische und beheizte Aussenspiegel, elektische Fensterheber und ABS, ist es schon ziemlich schwer. Wenn man jedoch dann den MR2 Turbo W2 vom Kumpel sieht, der wiegt gerade mal 140 Kilo weniger und ist quasi nur halb so groß.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (9. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch etwa 600Nm und etwa 400PS auf der HA



Da kommen noch ein bisschen mehr Newtonmeter an der Hinterachse bzw. den Rädern an...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei mir wenig wiegt ist die Motorhaube da sie aus Alu ist... hab vor dem Kauf auch eher mit 1350 Kilo gerechnet. Hab aber gerade im Schein gesehen das es doch "nur" 1440 Kilo sind, also quasi ein Leichtgewicht.  Wenn man bedenkt das der Stuhl nichts hat ausser Klimaautomatik, elektrische und beheizte Aussenspiegel, elektische Fensterheber und ABS, ist es schon ziemlich schwer. Wenn man jedoch dann den MR2 Turbo W2 vom Kumpel sieht, der wiegt gerade mal 140 Kilo weniger und ist quasi nur halb so groß.



Schätze mal der Allrad wird bei deinem auch gute 100-150KG wiegen.



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Da kommen noch ein bisschen mehr Newtonmeter an der Hinterachse bzw. den Rädern an...



Geringfügig mehr 


Hinzu kommt noch, dass das Drehmoment bei meinem trotz Optimierung immer noch über einen sehr breiten Drehzahlbereich und auch bis in hohe Drehzahlen  gehalten wird. 
Deshalb fühlt sich das auch noch ein Stück brutaler an als z.B. bei  einem Diesel mit 550-600Nm.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (9. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schätze mal der Allrad wird bei deinem auch gute 100-150KG wiegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



400PS sind einfach klasse mit dem N54. Auf 100 sollte er dann bei guter Traktion auch knapp über 5 Sekunden liegen, was will man mehr?
Je nach Drehzahl, Gang, Achsübersetzung liegen dann auch mal über 6000 Nm an der Hinterachse an.

Edit: Wenn du einen Diesel hast der 600 Nm drückt, geht der Benziner sowieso besser, der auch 600 Nm drückt, bzw... der Benziner wird mehr PS haben, weil er höher dreht.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte. Nicht das Motodrehmoment allein entscheidet, sondern das Drehmoment, das nacher am Rad ankommt.
Wenn wir mal die offizielen BMW Daten betrachten und ein Beispiel machen:

335 E92, erster Gang Übersetzung: 4,06, Achsübersetzung: 3,08.

Macht z.B. bei Drehzahl X mit 600 Nm: 600 Nm x 4,06 x 3,08= 7502 Nm an den Hinterrädern. 

Die Diesel mit viel Drehmoment sagen eigentlich erst einmal nicht soviel aus... Ein Benziner mit nur halb soviel Motordrehmoment kann schon genau so schnell abgehen wie ein Diesel mit doppeltem, wenn er, zumindest in der Theorie, nur doppelt so hoch dreht, und eben noch anders übersetzt ist. Denn die Diesel sind in der Regel länger übersetzt, um die gleiche Endgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schätze mal der Allrad wird bei deinem auch gute 100-150KG wiegen.



Das ist gut Möglich... aber gegen zuviel Gewicht gibt es bis zu einem gewissen Punkt eine super Lösung. Es muss mehr Leistung her...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schätze mal der Allrad wird bei deinem auch gute 100-150KG wiegen.


Ein Allrad wiegt bei PKWs 45-100 kg je nach Ausführung. Wenn man alle Abdämpfungen und Verkleidungen entfernt, hat man deutlich mehr Gewicht gespart.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

Naja die Hang-On Allradler wie dein A3, wiegen nicht allzuviel.
Ein richtiger Allradler schlägt da nochmal ein paar Kilos drauf.
Ich meine beim Hang-On Quattro waren es so 50 und beim echten Quattro um die 100kg


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2015)

Das hat damit recht wenig zu tun.

Motor quer/längs, Sperren oder keine Sperren, FWD zu AWD oder RWD zu AWD, zuschaltbar/permanent, das sind die Faktoren die bestimmen wieviel ein AWD im Gegensatz zum 2WD mehr wiegt.


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> 335 E92, erster Gang Übersetzung: 4,06, Achsübersetzung: 3,08.
> 
> Macht z.B. bei Drehzahl X mit 600 Nm: 600 Nm x 4,06 x 3,08= 7502 Nm an den Hinterrädern.



Schöne Rechnung, nur Du hast Du den Diff vergessen, der im Idealfall das Drehmoment auf beide Räder gleichmäßig verteilt.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (9. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Schöne Rechnung, nur Du hast Du den Diff vergessen, der im Idealfall das Drehmoment auf beide Räder gleichmäßig verteilt.



Achsübersetzung = Differential. Dass man hier durch zwei teilt stimmt schon, habe diesen Punkt aber bewusst weggelassen.
Um zum Ausdruck zu bringen, welche Kraft gesamt wirken kann. Aber wie Du schon sagst, folgt noch die Verteilung auf zwei Räder.


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2015)

Genau dieses /2 meinte ich  Nicht die Diff-Übersetzung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. November 2015)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> 400PS sind einfach klasse mit dem N54. Auf 100 sollte er dann bei guter Traktion auch knapp über 5 Sekunden liegen, was will man mehr?
> Je nach Drehzahl, Gang, Achsübersetzung liegen dann auch mal über 6000 Nm an der Hinterachse an.



0-100 sollte unter 5sek möglich sein. Interessanter ist aber 100-200 oder 150-250 
100-200 müsste momentan bei 9-10sek nach GPS liegen. Gemessen habe ich ihn noch nicht.


----------



## Joselman (10. November 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Diese kleinkriege hier sind unterhaltsam
> 
> 
> Mal was anderes.
> ...



Die Frage ist was ist normal anfahren bei Dir?  

Also die Traktionsprobleme bei nasser Fahrbahn hat mein Z auch. Bei Regen mal vollgas geben endet meistens mit durchdrehenden Rädern...

Freu dich auf Schnee! Ich empfehle Schneeketten  Seit ich auf Kopfsteinpflaster + Schnee die Einfahrt rückwärst runtergerutscht bin habe ich die im Winter immer im Kofferraum.  Vergiss aber den Wagenheber nicht sonst bekommst du die Ketten nicht drauf.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)




----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2015)

Wieder so ein total behindertes Bild. Die Grennpeace Aktion mit dem CO2 auf dem Werkstor war irgendwie auch dämlich, wenns  immer nur um Stickoxide geht...


----------



## Offset (10. November 2015)

Die Ami Autos stoßen trotzdem mehr Co2 und Stickoxide aus, nur  sagen die nicht, dass die Autos umweltfreundlich wären.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

Ich weiß, dass die Bilder dumm sind, aber irgendwie auch wiederum sehr  lustig.  

Der hier is alt,  war aber nie aktueller... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (10. November 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Die Ami Autos stoßen trotzdem mehr Co2 und Stickoxide aus, nur  sagen die nicht, dass die Autos umweltfreundlich wären.



Die "Ami-Autos" stoßen mehr CO2 aus, dass interessiert aber in den USA weniger als in Europa.
Und da Stickoxide vor allem ein Diesel-Problem ist, und die "Amis" für ihren Heimatmarkt keine Diesel produzieren.........naja du weißt schon.
Im übrigen nehmen die Amerikaner diese Affäre sehr viel lockerer als wir.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2015)

Die Bilder sind nichtmal ein bisschen witzig, sondern einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2015)

Liegt doch in der Natur des Menschen, sich über die Fehler und Missgeschicke anderer lustig zu machen.


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2015)

Es ist halt wie mit allem. Dieses ganzen "Blabla MEME blabla" Dinger findet immer irgendjemand lustig. Sonst würde es sie nicht geben. Soll sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen. Seabound kann sich an so etwas eben erfreuen, gönnen wir ihm das.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

Die Dinger treffen irgendwie genau meinen Humor! Je übler desto besser. Ich kann garnicht alles hier posten...


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind nichtmal ein bisschen witzig, sondern einfach nur dämlich.



Kann ich nur zustimmen, aber es finden halt gewisse Menschen lustig. Soll man ihnen diese Freude lassen, haben vermutlich sonst nichts worüber sie sich freuen können.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

Na komm, du gehts doch auch zum Lachen in den Keller


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2015)

Bei mir gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen witzig und dämlich. Dieses VW Bashing ist letzteres...


----------



## Verminaard (10. November 2015)

Nachtfahr/Kontrastbrille (oder wie man die auch immer nennen mag)

Habt ihr mit sowas Erfarungen gemacht, wenn ja, wie ist euere Meinung dazu.

Ich hab schon laenger mit dem Gedanken gespielt sowas zu holen, aber immer wieder verworfen.
Heute flammt das Thema bei mir wieder auf, da ich mir neue Schutzbrillen fuers Sportschiessen geholt habe und da ist auch eine gelbe Kontrastbrille dabei.
Wollte wissen wie sehr sich die verschiedenen Glaeser unterscheiden und mal probiert. Das Durchschauen durch die gelben Glaeser war schon eine eigene Erfahrung.
Kam dann der Gedankensprung zum Autofahren, und weils in dieser Jahreszeit eh passt.
Bevor ich da wild drauflos kaufe wollt ich mal euch Experten fragen


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen witzig und dämlich. Dieses VW Bashing ist letzteres...



Nein im Gegenteil. Viele der Witze (nicht alle) sind wirklich intelligent und gut gemacht. Nur setzt es, um das zu erkennen, eine gewisses Grundverständnis von Humor voraus. Wo wir dann wieder im Keller wären...  


Das hier ist aktuell das Beste:
_"Entschuldigung. Sie müssen wieder Pipi in ihr Auto füllen..." _An der Stelle hab ich wirklich in die Hose gemacht vor Lachen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0DU0A4U9TM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Verminaard schrieb:


> Nachtfahr/Kontrastbrille (oder wie man die auch immer nennen mag)
> 
> Habt ihr mit sowas Erfarungen gemacht, wenn ja, wie ist euere Meinung dazu.



Ich kenne nur Polarisationsbrillen vom Angeln. Da wirken die Dinger Wunder. Ob das aber zu vergleichen mit diesen Nachtfahrbrillen ist, keine Ahnung. 

Früher konnte man die gelben Kontrastbrillen im Teleshop bestellen. Da wurde nachts Werbung für gemacht. Die haben die Brillen beim Angeln und unter anderem beim Auto/Boot/sonstwasfahren benutzt.  Wie gesagt, beim Angeln ist sowas echt top! Beim Autofahren, keine Ahnung.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nein im Gegenteil. Viele der Witze (nicht alle) sind wirklich intelligent und gut gemacht. Nur setzt es, um das zu erkennen, eine gewisses Grundverständnis von Humor voraus. Wo wir dann wieder im Keller wären...


Wow... mehr fällt mir zu deinem Schlechtgerede nicht ein.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

Vor allem haben die Memes nen wahren Kern. Und genau das macht sie so gut!


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. November 2015)

„Wahren Kern" Dass Menschen die sowas machen dämlich sind?


----------



## keinnick (10. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Vor allem haben die manche Memes nen wahren Kern. Und genau das macht sie so gut!



FTFY


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2015)

Erinnert mich an die ganzen Pseudoweisheitenbilder mit denen ich früher bei Facebook immer zugeballert wurde.


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Vor allem haben die Memes nen wahren Kern. Und genau das macht sie so gut!



Wenn du das sagst, muss da was dran sein.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

Danke. Den hab ich im Sportrenault Forum gepostet. Die Jungs dort haben aber auch keinen Humor.


----------



## Kusanar (11. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Polarisationsbrillen vom Angeln. Da wirken die Dinger Wunder. Ob das aber zu vergleichen mit diesen Nachtfahrbrillen ist, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Früher konnte man die gelben Kontrastbrillen im Teleshop bestellen. Da wurde nachts Werbung für gemacht. Die haben die Brillen beim Angeln und unter anderem beim Auto/Boot/sonstwasfahren benutzt.  Wie gesagt, beim Angeln ist sowas echt top! Beim Autofahren, keine Ahnung.



Polarisationsbrillen machen aber etwas total anderes. Die sind dazu da, die Reflexionen von der Wasseroberfläche auszufiltern damit man besser sieht was im Wasser ist. Gibt auch so nette Polfilter für die Spiegelreflex, ist das gleiche Prinzip 

Gelbe Kontrastbrillen sind da schon wieder was anderes. Ich hatte früher mal fürs Auto eine orange Sonnenbrille, die brachte tatsächlich bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen etwas mehr Kontrast. Nachts braucht man aber schon ein Nachtsichtgerät, da hilft keine SONNENBRILLE


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2015)

Bei nem Nachtsichtgerät bist du aber blind wenn dir ein Auto entgegen kommt


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2015)

Bei Mercedes gibts doch Nachtsichtgeräte. BMW und Audi hat sowas doch bestimmt auch? Als Option in den Topmodellen...


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2015)

Ja, BMW hat sowas auch, nur arbeitet die NightVision-Kamera anders. Es ist eine Wärmebildkamera und kein Restlichtverstärker. Ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.

Gestern ist das Zeug für den Kundendienst endlich gekommen (zwei Spritfilter, Ölfilter, Thermostat), nach 1,5 Wochen... Auf dem Thermostat steht "Wahler" drauf und dann eine ca 5cm lange Stelle, die ausgefrässt wurde... Was da wohl gestanden ist


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2015)

NKD, KIK oder Lidl?


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2015)

Hmmmm?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2015)

So der citroen kommt weg, hoffe es gibt noch mehr a
Ls den schrottpreis, werde den mal bei kleinanzeigen reinstellen. 

Habt ihr noch tipps für reinigung von nem normalen kunststofflenkrad ? Der vorbesitzer ist da wohl mit cockpitpflege rüber, jetzt ist es schmierig, klebrig.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hmmmm?



Es sollte nur ein Spaß wegen der ausgefrässten Stelle sein, dass dort vermutlich BMW stand.


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2015)

Achsooooooooooooooo, ja, da stand die  BMW-Bestellnummer drauf.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> So der citroen kommt weg, hoffe es gibt noch mehr a
> Ls den schrottpreis, werde den mal bei kleinanzeigen reinstellen.



Dann kauf dir mal was gescheites, auch wenn es mehr als 300Euro kostet. Und Finger weg von Franzosen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2015)

Habe ich schon, habe mir ein EG3 geholt, hat bissl mehr gekostet ist aber noch top.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2015)

EG3 ist schon ganz cool eigentlich.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. November 2015)

Wird am Freitag angemeldet, dann stell ich mal ein paar Bilder rein. Leider hat er einige tiefere Kratzer, dafür hat er kaum Rost, bzw habe ich noch gar keinen gefunden an den üblichen Stellen.


----------



## Useful (11. November 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieder so ein total behindertes Bild. Die Grennpeace Aktion mit dem CO2 auf dem Werkstor war irgendwie auch dämlich, wenns  immer nur um Stickoxide geht...



CO2 find ich auch harmloser als Stickoxide, ok, man sollte da trotzdem was machen gegen die Erderwärmung und dazu gehört halt den Regenwald nicht abzuholzen und mehr Bäume zu pflanzen (natürlich auch sparsamer zu sein, neue Technologien wie E-Autos nur beispielsweise). Mit Bäumen bekommt man CO2 ja "weg". Bei Stickoxiden ist das nicht so einfach, daher finde ich die ja etwas bedenklicher.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die "Ami-Autos" stoßen mehr CO2 aus, dass interessiert aber in den USA weniger als in Europa.
> Und da Stickoxide vor allem ein Diesel-Problem ist, und die "Amis" für ihren Heimatmarkt keine Diesel produzieren.........naja du weißt schon.
> Im übrigen nehmen die Amerikaner diese Affäre sehr viel lockerer als wir.



Nirgendwo in der Welt gibts so viele Diesel-PKW wie in der EU. Toyota setzt ja auch viel mehr in die Entwicklung von Hybridfahrzeugen als in Dieselmotoren, da man da auch nicht mehr so viel rausholen kann. 
Das Problem ist ja (auch wie bei Benzinern) die Direkteinspritzung mit Turboaufladung, die auch ein "bisschen" Feinstaub freisetzt (dafür rußen Benziner halt nicht), deswegen favorisiere ich eher nen Sauger mit Saugrohreinspritzung (wie im up! und den andere 2), die sind sehr sauber. Es wurde ja auch schonmal für Benziner ein Filter vorgestellt. Der soll einiges zurückhalten können und würde so zwischen 50 und 100 € kosten.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2015)

Ist nicht Feinststaub problematischer als Feinstaub?


----------



## Useful (11. November 2015)

Ist nicht nur von Feinstaub die Rede? Kann mich auch irren, denke aber dass beides ein Problem ist


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das hier ist aktuell das Beste:
> _"Entschuldigung. Sie müssen wieder Pipi in ihr Auto füllen..." _An der Stelle hab ich wirklich in die Hose gemacht vor Lachen...



Ich oute mich mal als bekennender TDI-Fahrer.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Das Video ist echt lustig.
Ich konnte gar nicht alles lesen, weil mir die Tränen vor Lachen in den Augen standen..


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2015)

Von den bewohnten Gebieten auf der Erde hat Europa die sauberste Luft. Oh nein, das Abgas bringt uns um! Was ein Schwachsinn. Wenn man mit 10 Kumpels im Keller sitzt und LAN macht, dann ist die CO2 Belastung 300 Mal höher als im Stau auf der Autobahn. Stirbt man davon? Nein. Was ein riesen Schwachsinnswahn aufgebaut auf der Dummheit/Unwissenheit der Bevölkerung.

Nur so nebenbei bemerkt ist CO2 ein ungiftiges geruchloses Gas. Das NOx, was bei einem Diesel austritt ist lediglich säurebildend in Verbindung mit Wasser. Wenn ein Diesel im extrem mageren Betrieb läuft, könnte man sogar direkt Diesel Abgas atmen, ohne davon umzukippen. Genug Restsauerstoff ist sogar enthalten. Nur nach einer Weile würde es zu einer ziemlich starken Reizung der Athemwege kommen.

Wenn wir in Europa wirklich so viel NOx Ausstoß hätten, dann würden wir ohne Unterbrechung sauren Regen haben. Haben wir das? Nein. Also alles Tacko, keiner krazt ab...

Feinstaub? Wenn der wirklich so unglaublich tötlich ist, warum erhöht sich dann das Durchschnittsalter der Bevölkerung jedes Jahr? Hmmmmmmm sehr gutes Argument.

Und zum Schluss bemerkt, haben KFZ nur einen sehr sehr kleinen Anteil des gesammten Schadstoffausstoßes. Meinungsmache, Unwissenheit und *******-gelaber, etwas anderes ist dieser Abgaswahn nicht...


----------



## Verminaard (11. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss bemerkt, haben KFZ nur einen sehr sehr kleinen Anteil des gesammten Schadstoffausstoßes. Meinungsmache, Unwissenheit und *******-gelaber, etwas anderes ist dieser Abgaswahn nicht...



Du hast da was vergessen: eine nie versiegende Geldquelle!


----------



## Useful (11. November 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als bekennender TDI-Fahrer.
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Das Video ist echt lustig.
> Ich konnte gar nicht alles lesen, weil mir die Tränen vor Lachen in den Augen standen..



So schmutzig sind die neueren Diesel ja auch nicht, zumindest die Euro 6.
Und ja das Bild ist gut 

Und TheBadFrag
Da muss ich dir auch recht geben. Ich finde auch dass diese Abgasmanipulation bei VW etwas zu hoch gespielt wird.
Und das mit der sauberen Luft, stimmt ja auch und das meiste sind ja eher Fabriken. So ist ja auch in China die Luft sehr schlecht, da das ganze Zeug ja aus den Fabriken kommt bzw diese die Luft hauptsächlich verschmutzen. KFZ haben doch nur ca 15% Anteil vom CO2 Ausstoß, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe?

Ich denke auch nicht dass sich solche Abgase bemerkbar auf das Durchschnittsalter macht.
Und mit dem NOx-Ausstoß hast du natürlich recht.

Trotzdem sollte man irgendwann "umdenken". Auch wenn das Erdöl noch einige Zeit bestehen bleibt, unendlich ist es nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von den bewohnten Gebieten auf der Erde hat Europa die sauberste Luft. Oh nein, das Abgas bringt uns um! Was ein Schwachsinn. Wenn man mit 10 Kumpels im Keller sitzt und LAN macht, dann ist die CO2 Belastung 300 Mal höher als im Stau auf der Autobahn. Stirbt man davon? Nein. Was ein riesen Schwachsinnswahn aufgebaut auf der Dummheit/Unwissenheit der Bevölkerung.
> 
> Nur so nebenbei bemerkt ist CO2 ein ungiftiges geruchloses Gas. Das NOx, was bei einem Diesel austritt ist lediglich säurebildend in Verbindung mit Wasser. Wenn ein Diesel im extrem mageren Betrieb läuft, könnte man sogar direkt Diesel Abgas atmen, ohne davon umzukippen. Genug Restsauerstoff ist sogar enthalten. Nur nach einer Weile würde es zu einer ziemlich starken Reizung der Athemwege kommen.
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut, ich schätz dein technisches Fachwissen normalerweise schon, aber das hier nicht mehr. Spätestens bei der Aussage, CO2 sei ungiftig sträuben sich mir die Haare zu Berge. Aus Sicht der Chemie oder auch Toxikologie kann ich da leider nur den Kopf schütteln. Dass dieser Abgasskandal künstlich aufgepusht ist, stimmt natürlich schon, aber auch hier gilt mal wieder, die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo zwischen Schwarz und Weiß, alles andere ist es sich zu einfach gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2015)

Seit wann ist CO2 denn giftig, wäre mir neu?


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist CO2 denn giftig, wäre mir neu?



Dann atme mal über einen längeren Zeitraum eine etwas höhere Konzentration ein ;D
Ab einer Konzentration von ein paar Prozent ist das durchaus schädlich. Das CO2 das dann auch im Blut gelöst ist bringt dir dessen pH-Wert schön durcheinander. Stickstoff kann man gerne als ungiftig abstempeln, da würde man bei immer höheren Konzentrationen irgendwann einfach an Sauerstoffmangel sterben, ist also nicht direkt giftig. Bei CO2 sieht das anders aus.

Genau mit dieser Frage, ob CO2 giftig sei oder nicht, hat einer unser Chemieprofessoren vor langer Zeit mal seine Vorlesung begonnen. Und sich dann lang und breit darüber ausgelassen, wie in Gottes Namen man drauf kommt es als ungiftig abzustempeln.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2015)

Ist vielleicht eine Frage wie das jemand für sich definiert.
Du als Fachkundiger siehst das bestimmt anders als ich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2015)

Useful schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man irgendwann "umdenken". Auch wenn das Erdöl noch einige Zeit bestehen bleibt, unendlich ist es nicht vorhanden.


Das Erdöl überlebt jeden, der diesen Post liest. ...außer irgendeine  Alienarmee vernichtet uns vorher... Es gibt noch so viel Öl, wir werden  das nicht erleben das es keins mehr gibt...



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, ich schätz dein technisches  Fachwissen normalerweise schon, aber das hier nicht mehr. Spätestens bei  der Aussage, CO2 sei ungiftig sträuben sich mir die Haare zu Berge. Aus  Sicht der Chemie oder auch Toxikologie kann ich da leider nur den Kopf  schütteln. Dass dieser Abgasskandal künstlich aufgepusht ist, stimmt  natürlich schon, aber auch hier gilt mal wieder, die Wahrheit liegt wohl  irgendwo zwischen Schwarz und Weiß, alles andere ist es sich zu einfach  gemacht.


Was ist an CO2 giftig? Klar, wenn man es sich in hoher Konzentration zuführt, dann nippelt man irgendwann ab. Das Gleiche gilt aber für jedes Gas auf diesem Planeten. Knall dir mal Sauerstoff in hoher Konzentration rein, dann kippst du direkt aus den Socken. Der Mensch ist nunmal nicht dafür gemacht was anderes als das 78/21/1% Gemisch zu atmen. Wenn man irgendwo viel zu viel von reinmacht, dann geht das schlecht aus.
In "normaler" Konzentration ist CO2 komplett ungiftig.


----------



## Hitman-47 (11. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ist an CO2 giftig? Klar, wenn man es sich in hoher Konzentration zuführt, dann nippelt man irgendwann ab. Das Gleiche gilt aber für jedes Gas auf diesem Planeten. Knall dir mal Sauerstoff in hoher Konzentration rein, dann kippst du direkt aus den Socken. Der Mensch ist nunmal nicht dafür gemacht was anderes als das 78/21/1% Gemisch zu atmen. Wenn man irgendwo viel zu viel von reinmacht, dann geht das schlecht aus.
> In "normaler" Konzentration ist CO2 komplett ungiftig.



Was an CO2 giftig ist? Hab ich schon erwähnt, aber hier mal etwas ausführlicher: Dein Blut besitzt einen bestimmten pH-Wert (der bei 7,4irgendwas liegt) und man kann froh sein, dass das auch so ist. Selbst relativ kleine Schwankungen im pH-Wert enden recht unlustig, da hiervon abhängig ist, wieviel Sauerstoff im Blut transportiert werden kann. Geregelt wird der pH-Wert über einen Kohlensäure-(Hydrogen)Carbonat-Puffer. Und wir wissen ja, dass Kohlensäure sozusagen gelöstes CO2 ist. Wenn jetzt übermäßig viel CO2 eingeatmet wird, gelangt das auch ins Blut und irgendwann ist der Puffer überlastet und der pH-Wert haut ins Saure ab. Daraus folgen dann Probleme beim Sauerstofftransport.

CO2 ist also wirklich in direkter Weise schädlich. Wie schon gesagt, so Gase wie Stickstoff&Edelgase sind im Gegenzug nicht direkt giftig sondern nur durch den daraus folgenden Sauerstoffmangel für den Menschen bei abnormal hohen Konzentrationen schädlich. 
Sauerstoff kann auch als giftig gesehen werden, das stimmt schon. Aber bei weitem nicht so giftig wie CO2. Der Vergleich mit Sauerstoff hinkt aber ein bisschen, das ist so ziemlich eines der reaktivsten und aggresivsten Gase  

Deine Definition von "giftig" ist halt schon etwas zurechtgebogen, mit der Definition kann man sich ja selbst den giftigsten Shit schönreden, da er in niedrigen (aka "normalen") Konzentrationen noch nicht tötet. Jedes Gift hat seine Wirkschwelle


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Erdöl überlebt jeden, der diesen Post liest. ...außer irgendeine  Alienarmee vernichtet uns vorher... Es gibt noch so viel Öl, wir werden  das nicht erleben das es keins mehr gibt...


Wissen wir nicht, daher ist es besser es nur für das zu verwenden wo es wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## Useful (11. November 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wissen wir nicht, daher ist es besser es nur für das zu verwenden wo es wirklich nötig ist.




Genau, bzw es sinnvoll einsetzen.

Ich bin jetzt 18. Wenn ich 80 werden sollte wären das ja noch 62 Jahre. Sollte man weiterhin so verschwenderisch damit umgehen, dann naja.
Wenn man allerdings sinnvoll damit umgeht, dann könnte das sogar so sein. Also wenn man mehr in erneuerbare Energien steckt, E-Autos,
effizientere Produktionsabläufe in Fabriken, effizienterer Transport von Gütern (da ja viel in China hergestellt wird, also mal verlagern),
mehr recyceln usw. Also Kunststoff aus Zuckerrohr oder alten Kunststoff und das Buch aus recyceltem Papier. 

Was mich aufregt, wenn man manchmal was kauft, 
Kommt so ein riesen großes Paket an, und darin ist eine kleine Box mit dem eigentlichen Produkt drin.
Und das Paket war ungelogen 8 mal so groß wie die Produktverpackung. Sowas nenne ich unnötig


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wissen wir nicht, daher ist es besser es nur für das zu verwenden wo es wirklich nötig ist.



Wird es doch -> Autos


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2015)

Das bestreben CO2 niedrig zu halten hat nichts mit direkter Gesundheitsvorsorge für die Bevölkerung zu tun, Da geht es um den
Treibhauseffekt. Bei NOx und Feinstaub gehts schon eher "direkt" um unsere Gesundheit. NOx ist für alles und jeden Schädlich (Stichwort
saurer Regen). Feinstaub vor allem ein Problem für Verkehrreiche und Bevölkerungsdichte Gegenden.
Der Anteil von durch den Verkehr verursachten Co2 Anteils ist nicht sehr hoch. NOx dagegen wird zum grössten Anteil vom Verkehr
erzeugt. Bin auch kein Umweltfanatiker. Mir ist auch egal ob mein Auto nu EU4 oder EU6 Grenzwerte einhält. Aber wenn ein Auto nach 
einer bestimmten Abgasnorm eingestuft wird dann hat dieses Auto dieses auch einzuhalten. Aus Umwelt, aber auch wegen der Steuerfairness
und natürlich aus Wettbewerbsgründen. Alles andere ist Betrug. Toll finde ich es auch nicht das VW da jetzt irgendwie gefährdet ist, arbeite
selber bei einem Automobilzulieferer wo VW Gruppe der grösste Kunde ist. Aber deshalb darf man da jetzt nichts schön reden oder unter
den Tisch kehren.

Gruss André


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2015)

Betrug gehört eben bestraft. Aber keine Angst, so schlimm wirds nicht. Falls VW kippen sollte, werden die mit Steuergeldern gerettet. Also kein Grund zur Sorge. Genau wie bei den anderen Hersteller auch. Wie der Spiegel gestern schrieb, betrügen wohl fast alle. Was mich auch nicht wundert.


----------



## Kusanar (12. November 2015)

Also laut Bundeskraftfahrtamt betrifft es ja auch noch andere Hersteller. Bin mal gespannt, wie lang die Liste ist, wenn die mal mit den Tests durch sind 
Wetten da sind dann nicht nur Marken aus der VAG-Gruppe dabei...


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2015)

Die wollen von VW ablenken. Ganz klar...

Realistisch glaube ich, dass kein Hersteller die angegeben Werte erreicht.


----------



## aloha84 (12. November 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also laut Bundeskraftfahrtamt betrifft es ja auch noch andere Hersteller. Bin mal gespannt, wie lang die Liste ist, wenn die mal mit den Tests durch sind
> Wetten da sind dann nicht nur Marken aus der VAG-Gruppe dabei...



Hab ich im Focus ebenfalls gelesen, allerdings scheint das Amt momentan nicht nach NEFZ zu prüfen, sondern nach einem "realen" Verfahren. Und dabei kamen sie zu dem Schluss dass so gut wie kein Hersteller seine Verbrauchsangaben schafft --> welch Überraschung! *Beifall klatsch*
Das hat auch nichts mit Betrug zu tun, auf einem Rollenprüfstand mit 145er Asphalttrennscheiben verbraucht man logischerweise weniger, als unter realen Bedingungen.


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2015)

Und die anderen Hersteller haben halt auch nicht zwingen ganz Nordamerika mit ihrem "Clean Diesel" verarscht.


----------



## Kusanar (12. November 2015)

Na dann Stand im Focus wenigstens etwas an Info. Hab's nur am Heise-Newsportal gelesen und die paar Sätze haben nix an Verwertbarem abgeworfen... Aber geht's hier nur um den Verbrauch oder auch die Schadstoffe (NOx, COx)?


----------



## aloha84 (12. November 2015)

Grad nochmal geguckt, jetzt gibts einen größeren Artikel, nach dem es wohl um Stickoxid geht.
Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Opel, Dacia, Mazda: Ist Ihre Automarke dabei? Behörden prüfen 23 Autohersteller wegen Abgas-Skandal - FOCUS Online
Aber auch hier steht:


> Die laufenden Untersuchungen der Behörden umfassen mehr als 50  unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge in- und ausländischer Hersteller mit  verschiedenen Diesel-Aggregaten, deren Schadstoffausstoß sowohl auf dem  Rollenprüfstand *als auch durch die sogenannte PEMS-Messung direkt am  Auspuff während der Fahrt gemessen wird.*





> Auf Basis von Rohdaten wurden bisher zum Teil erhöhte Stickoxidwerte *bei  unterschiedlichen Fahr- und Umgebungsbedingungen* festgestellt. In  Gesprächen mit betroffenen Herstellern und Genehmigungsbe*hörden werden  diese Daten weiter evaluiert. *Erst danach liegen rechtlich belastbare  Ergebnisse vor*



Sie "wissen" also eigentlich noch nix.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2015)

Hoffentlich geht der Citroen bald weg, dann kann ich bald die ersten Teile für den Civic kaufen. 

Wer also noch ein richtiges Mastermilo Auto für die Straße sucht hahah ^^^^


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2015)

Bin mal gespannt was du aus dem Eg machst. Find den vom Grunde her sogar deutlich schöner als deine Limo.


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2015)

Nimm den Link zum Angebot besser raus. Sonst gibts Ärger mit den Mods.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2015)

Beim EG gibt es schon Pläne, und bald kommen auch die ersten Parts. 

Was ist an dem Link so schlimm? Wenn ich ein neues Auto kaufen möchte kann ich ja auch die Mobile Links von den Autos hier reinstellen. 

Die Limo bleibt auf jeden fall, die sieht einfach geiler aus, viel lässiger mit den Rückleuchten, der Karosserie usw. 

Beim EG ists halt so 50:50, einerseits sieht er cool aus, andereseits aber auch wie ein Kinderauto, mit der Front. Der bleibt auf alle Fälle alltagstauglich.


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Link so schlimm? Wenn ich ein neues Auto kaufen möchte kann ich ja auch die Mobile Links von den Autos hier reinstellen.



*2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur*
Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen, Wertanfragen und das Verschenken sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet. Links zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene Auktionen verweisen, sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum verboten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2015)

Also dürfte ich den Link zu deiner Annonce reinstellen aber meiner nicht ? Welcher Schaden entsteht den, ich weiß doch sowieso das des von hier keiner kauft, und da kann man kein Abziehen, weil sowas persönlich abgewickelt wird. So ein Kindergarten hier !


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2015)

Das war nur ein Hinweis. Ich hab die Regeln nicht gemacht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. November 2015)

Ich habs ja rausgemacht, sonst sperren die mich hier eh gleich wieder. War ja nicht gegen dich, sondern gegen den Verein hier gerichtet.


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2015)

Ich durfte hier nicht mal Reifen zum verschenken "anbieten"... aber was will man machen? Regeln sind bekannt, auch wenn sie einem eigenartig erscheinen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2015)

Sie machen durchaus Sinn, allerdings nur solange halt wirklich keine Ausnahmen gemacht werden.  
Ich denke Reifen verschenken geht über Ebay Kleinanzeigen eh besser und schneller als hier


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2015)

Ich hab sie einfach per Kleinanzeigen verkauft, verschenken wollte ich sie immerhin nicht jedem


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2015)

Na siehst, noch besser 

Kann mir jemand Erfahrungswerte geben was Felgengröße in Hinsicht auf Komfort ausmacht?

Aktuell habe ich 16"er drauf, würde aber fürn Sommer 17 oder 18" nehmen. 
Sind 225/40 R18 noch komfortabel im Vergleich?


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2015)

Auf dem Almera fahre ich 205/40R17 und auf dem Subaru sogar 245/35R18 und beides bietet noch (in meinen Augen) ausreichenden Restkomfort. Aber das ist halt immer persönliches Empfinden. Mit einem Serienfahrwerk merkt man da aber wenig Unterschied. Vom Komfort merke ich bei dem Koni Hawai Fahrwerk im Almera zwischen den 17" und den Winterreifen (195/55R15) keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2015)

Danke, ich habe halt kein Vergleich, aber 18" ist halt optisch wesentlich ansprechender. 
Also meinst den meisten Komfort macht das Fahrwerk aus ja?


----------



## s-icon (13. November 2015)

Zwischen 16 und 18 deutlicher unterschied.


----------



## fatlace (13. November 2015)

Das Fahrwerk macht nicht alles aus.
Natürlich liegt das auch an der Felgengröße. Wen du mit 18" wenig Querschnitt fahren musst, kann der reifen auch weniger den Stoß abfangen und gibt ihn direkt an die Felge/Fahrwerk weiter.
Zu 16" wirst schon einen Unterschied merken.
Aber wen du den A3 wie auf dem Bild hast, wird 18" schon optimal sein, guter Kompromiss aus Aussehen und Komfort.
Und so Leute wie Riverna und ich sehen das nicht ganz so eng wens etwas härter ist, da uns Optik schon wichtig ist
Bei meinem Coupe sind die 18" mit Runflat Reifen härter gewesen als jetzt 19" mit Fahrwerk. 
Lag aber am Runflat Reifen, die würde ich dir auf keinem Fall empfehlen


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also meinst den meisten Komfort macht das Fahrwerk aus ja?



Das meiste macht das Fahrwerk aus, die Reifen merkt man aber definitiv auch. Ausser du hast so ein schwabbel Fahrwerk wie ich im Almera, wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe das ein relativ neues Fahrzeug so ein Fahrwerk verbaut hat. Bei dir wird man also denke ich schon einen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2015)

Naja solange es plötzlich nicht "knüppelhart" ist. 
Ich hatte ja vorher den EP1 und der war gefühlt sehr hart obwohl er ebenfalls "Ballonreifen" hatte. Auf der Autobahn wurde es ein richtiges "Gewippe", das ist beim Audi jetzt kaum noch zu merken. Denke also  auch, dass das Fahrwerk das besser macht als beim Civic. Dann werde ich wohl zu 18" greifen  

Noch ne kurze Frage, ET35 als auch ET45 gibt es zur Auswahl, beides Tüvgeprüft und zugelassen für mein Fahrzeug. Bei den 16" Felgen liegt die ET aber ganz woanders, ist das Normal das Größere Felge --> andere ET --> trotzdem beide gleich breit am Auto? 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht die Frage  

Also steht die neue 18er Felge weiter rein/raus als die 16" Felge mit ganz andere ET? 
Und was war noch mal weiter raus aus dem Radkasten, niedrige ET oder höhere ET?


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> War ja nicht gegen dich, sondern gegen den Verein hier gerichtet.



Du kannst den Verein hier gerne verlassen, keiner zwingt Dich hier aktiv zu sein. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich durfte hier nicht mal Reifen zum verschenken "anbieten"... aber was will man machen?



Du darfst gerne deine Reifen verschenken - im richtigen Unterforum.

Weitere Marktplatzdiskussionen (sofern erwünscht) im entsprechenden Bereich bitte.


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und was war noch mal weiter raus aus dem Radkasten, niedrige ET oder höhere ET?



Je niedriger die ET (Einpresstiefe) desto weiter steht das Rad raus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2015)

Und wenn die 16"er ET55 haben und die 18"er ET35 stehen die 18er weiter raus?


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2015)

Das ist richtig.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Wobei ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen kann, das ne ET35 beim A3 passt.
Sind dass dann nur 7,5" Felgen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (13. November 2015)

Uhh das tut mir aber leid, jetzt bist du zu spät gekommen um meine schlimmen Taten gesehen zu haben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2015)

Soweit ich weiß können Mods sehen was vor dem editieren da stand.


----------



## fatlace (13. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und wenn die 16"er ET55 haben und die 18"er ET35 stehen die 18er weiter raus?




Hier mal ne kleine erklärung dazu
Vorsicht bei Einpresstiefe: Nicht jede Felge passt | Reifen.de

Bei VAG sind die ET´s meist recht hoch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2015)

Hab mich geirrt, die 18er haben ET45 und sind laut Felgenoutlet auch passend. Hab extra Felgen nach Auto gefiltert. 

Ist die ET in mm angegeben?


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (13. November 2015)

Ja. Eine Felge mit niedrigerer ET muss aber nicht immer zwangsweise weiter rausstehen. Denn es kann auch mal sein, dass eine Felge mit höherer ET weiter raussteht. Nämlich wenn sie ausreichend genug breiter ist, verglichen zur alten Felge.

willtheyfit.com

Auf der Seite kannst du mit den Werten spielen und mal schauen, wie deine gewünschten neuen Felgen mit Bereifung am Auto in etwa stehen, verglichen zum aktuellen Stand.


----------



## fatlace (13. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hab mich geirrt, die 18er haben ET45 und sind laut Felgenoutlet auch passend. Hab extra Felgen nach Auto gefiltert.
> 
> Ist die ET in mm angegeben?



Jap

um was für Felgen handelt es sich den?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2015)

Danke für die Tipps. 

@fatlace

Noch muss ich welche finden die mir gefallen 
Preislimit sollte aber ca.  600€ für alle 4 nicht übersteigen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Sollte in 18" machbar sein.


----------



## Zeiss (13. November 2015)

Hey Leute, kann mir jemand helfen?

Und zwar, hat BMW beim N73 zwei Hochdruckpumpen verbaut, bei denen es eine "Schwachstelle" (die "" sind weil es bei einem km-Stand> 180.000km auftritt bei Amis, bei uns wohl später) gibt und zwar diese Pumpen haben eine Membran, die mit der Zeit reißt. Das führt dazu, dass der Druck nicht mehr gehalten wird und der Motor ist quasi tot..... Also, dachte ich mir, ich könnte mir einpaar davon in die Schublade legen...

Nun, wer hätte es gedacht, gibt es diese Membran nicht einzeln. Meine Connections zu Bosch haben mich so weit gebracht, dass ich die Bestellnummer der Membran kenne, aber diese ist über Bosch AfterMarket nicht zu bekommen. 

Die Membran hat die Nummer 2 700 220 015 und sie ist ein Teil der Ventileinheit 2 700 328 020, das ist alles, was ich herausbekommen habe. 

Aber, was ich auch noch rausbekommen habe, diese Membran wurde auch in der Hochdruckpumpe von VW verbaut und zwar in der 06D 127 026J (Boschnummer 0261520026), das ist wohl die Pumpe, die im 2.0 FSI verbaut wurde.

Kennt jemand jemanden, der diese Pumpe aufbereitet, repariert oder was auch immer? 

Es dreht sich um dieses grüne Teil hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2015)

Die will man mal eben zum Händler ein bisschen Zubehör kaufen und kommt zwei Stunden später per Abschleppwagen an  . 
Jetzt heißt es zu hoffen, dass die Motorsteuerung mit dem Notlauf eher überreagiert hat. Laut ADAC Mensch war der Eindruck eher wie ein loser Schlauch -> Falschluft.


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2015)

Hier scheinen einige Posting weg zu sein? Ist es eskaliert während ich abwesend war?


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hier scheinen einige Posting weg zu sein? Ist es eskaliert während ich abwesend war?


Eigentlich garnicht so sehr, ging ja nur um Einpresstiefen und das übliche halt.


----------



## s-icon (14. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hab mich geirrt, die 18er haben ET45 und sind laut Felgenoutlet auch passend. Hab extra Felgen nach Auto gefiltert.
> 
> Ist die ET in mm angegeben?



Achtung, im Konfigurator sind auch Felgen drinne die passen sollen, aber nur nach leichter bearbeitung der Karosserie.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2015)

Normalerweise kann man bei denen auch ins Gutachten gucken.
Da steht halt drin was zu machen ist.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. November 2015)

Kennt jemand eine unabhängige seite für KFZ versicherungen?


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2015)

Nafiauto? Sind du unabhängig? Excited hat die empfohlen. Fand ich ganz gut, bzw. wesentlich günstiger als Check24.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2015)

Check24 kann man vergessen. Die blenden bewusst Angebote aus und filtern falsch, um die die Bezahlen gut dastehen zu lassen. 
Mein "Stief" Onkel ist Chef einer Versicherungsniederlassung, er hat mir davon erzählt was auf Check24 für Mist gebaut hat, das gibt nämlich gerade Ärger.


----------



## Hänschen (14. November 2015)

Gestern Nacht hörte ich dieses grausige Geräusch, als ob eine große Plastikwanne gefoltert wird 

Draussen ist jemand beim rückwärts Ausparken an der Wand hängengeblieben ... heute lagen da große Teile eines Rückfahrscheinwerfers rum ...


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2015)

Weiß jemand, wie oft ich das Fett auf die Bremsen sprühen muss? Hochleisungs Bremsenfett - Etel-Tuning



Hab seit ein paar Wochen neue Felgen für den Winter:
20151103_124313.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie oft ich das Fett auf die Bremsen sprühen muss? Hochleisungs Bremsenfett - Etel-Tuning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mach das in regelmaessigen Abstaenden, alle 2 Wochen, Samstags 14:32. Oder wenn mir die Bremsleistung zu gut wird.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. November 2015)

> Hab seit ein paar Wochen neue Felgen für den Winter:
> 20151103_124313.jpg - directupload.net



Schauen nicht schlecht aus. 

Vorne rechts klebt ein großes felgen auswuchtgewicht als ob jemand frontal den bordstein geküsst hätte.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab seit ein paar Wochen neue Felgen für den Winter:
> 20151103_124313.jpg - directupload.net



Die sehen vor allem von der Form her toll aus, könnte man auch im Sommer fahren


----------



## Zeiss (15. November 2015)

Schicke Felgen.

Auswuchtgewicht: Das muss nicht zwingend was mit der Felge zu tun haben, kann auch sein, dass der Reifen sch**sse ist und deswegen so viele Gewichte nötig sind. Mein Reifenfritze meinte, dass sie massive Probleme haben  die Michelin Winterreifen vernünftig auszuwuchten...

Meine Pirelli neigen dazu Standplatten zu bilden, das nervt voll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2015)

Jeder Reifen neigt dazu Standplatten zu bliden...

Wenn man das Auto wegstellt maximal zulässigen Druck auf den Reifen pumpen. (steht auf dem Reifen) Wenn man dann wieder fährt auf jeden Fall ablassen.


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2015)

Heute wieder am Ring gewesen... unglaublich wie wenig los war. Da konnte ich bis auf 3 mal richtig schön durchfahren. Aber die 90PS sind einfach zu wenig, auch so für den Spaß ist das nichts. Muss ich nächstes Jahr wohl doch meinen 100NX reaktivieren... 

Touristenfahrten Nürburgring Nordschleife 15.11.2015 - Marke: Nissan - racetracker.de


----------



## Zeiss (15. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jeder Reifen neigt dazu Standplatten zu bliden...



Ach, sag an, wusste ich gar nicht...

Das Auto steht maximal zwei Tage, also Wochenende und wird sonst jeden Tag gefahren...


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2015)

Zwei Tage und dann Standplatten?  Ja ne ist klar... Wie soll das denn gehen? Parkst du auf Trockeneis?


----------



## Zeiss (16. November 2015)

Du bist doch ein Kfz-ler, also überleg es Dir, wie es dazu kommen könnte...

Nach 7-10km laufen sie wieder rund und es vibriert nichts mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2015)

Das liegt aber nicht an den Reifen. Ich würde auf unsauberes Wuchten tippen. Durch das Fahren wir der Reifen warm, bekommt mehr Druck und gleicht eventuell die Unwucht wie auch immer aus. Aber nach 2 Tagen hat ein Reifen in keiner Form Standplatten.

Ich würde den auf jeden Fall nachwuchten lassen. Vorallem sollte die Wuchtmaschine regelmäßig kalibriert werden(etwa alle 3-4 Wochen), ansonsten kann man schonmal 20/15 drin haben obwohl 0/0 angezeigt wird. Wenn die also auf irgendeiner Hinterhof-Maschine gewuchtet wurden, die das letzte Mal vor 10 Jahr kalibriert wurde, dann würde ich mal woanders hinfahren.


----------



## Zeiss (16. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Durch das Fahren wir der Reifen warm, bekommt mehr Druck und gleicht eventuell die Unwucht wie auch immer aus.



Und jetzt geh nochmal in Dich und überleg ob es sein kann...

Ansonsten bei aktuell knappen 20°C Temperatur, einer weichen Mischung der Winterreifen, relativ niedriger Druck von 2,7 Bar und einem Fahrzeuggewicht von 2,3 Tonnen. Also für mich sind es Argumente genug für Standplatten. 

Komischerweise, wenn ich dann von der Arbeit komme und das Auto fahre, das ca 8 Stunden stand, habe ich null Vibrationen...


----------



## Riverna (16. November 2015)

Ein "Standplatten" kann es trotzdem nicht sein, mit sehr sehr weichen Reifen (denke du wirst eine relativ normale Mischung haben) kann man nach 1 1/2 Wochen bis 2 Wochen Standzeit schonmal einen Mini-Standplatten haben. Der Van von meinem Vater (Leergewicht 3Tonnen) stand teilweise 2 Monate auf seinen Winterreifen ohne bewegt zu werden und der hatte selbst im Sommer keinen Standplatten. Ich gebe TheBadFrag ungerne Recht, aber diesmal hat er leider damit wohl dies erreicht.

Und 2.7bar sind nicht wirklich wenig Luftdruck. Meine Federals aufm Subaru fahr ich mit 2.2bar und würde sie auf dem Track sogar mit nur 2bar fahren. Mit dem Almera bin ich gestern mit 1.8bar gefahren...  Ok... beide Autos zusammen wiegen wahrscheinlich weniger als der 7ner alleine.

PS: 16 Tage kein Subaru gefahren... und mich nervt es schon unendlich. -_-


----------



## Zeiss (16. November 2015)

Das Zitierte kann trotzdem rein physikalisch nicht sein...

Aktuell haben viele 7er Fahrer dieses Problem. Das Problem kenne ich schon vom 8er, aber nicht so ausgeprägt. Und wie gesagt, warum läuft er dann völlig rund, wenn ich ihn Abends nach Hause fahre?

Weich war auf die Temperaturen bezogen. Du weißt doch selber, dass die Mischung der Winterreifen weicher ist als die der Sommerreifen. Und weiche Mischung + warme Temperaturen = schmieren der Reifen.


----------



## fatlace (17. November 2015)

Das Problem hab ich mit meinen Sommerreifen auch, wen der Wagen 1-2Tage steht, vibriert es am anfang ein wenig, nach 5-10 minuten ist es weg.
Beim Kollegen im e61 übrigens das gleiche, bei den Sommerreifen.

Gestern bin ich nach 2 wochen das Coupe wieder gefahren, das vibrieren war aber genauso ausgeprägt wie nach 2 Tagen Standzeit. 
Hab im Coupe ein Luftentfeuchter für die Winterzeit drin, der war nach 2 Wochen halbvoll
Steht Leider zur Zeit nur abgedeckt unterm Carport weil uns die Halle gekündigt wurde, suchen jetzt eine neue, aber das ist nicht so leicht was passendes für 4-5 Autos zu finden


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich mit meinen Sommerreifen auch, wen der Wagen 1-2Tage steht, vibriert es am anfang ein wenig, nach 5-10 minuten ist es weg.
> Beim Kollegen im e61 übrigens das gleiche, bei den Sommerreifen.



Fährst zufällig Hankook reifen?  die sind teilweise recht bekannt dafür  hab ich auch wenner Steht ... ist halt so bei sehr weichem Gummi, hat zwar mehr Haftig, aber drückt sich dann nach ner gewissen Standzeit auch  zurecht .


----------



## fatlace (17. November 2015)

ja genau, Hankook Evo S1
war mir jetzt nicht bekannt.


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

Genau die haben einfach das Problem  ist alles ok - das Gummi ist recht weich und lässt sich dadurch halt auch leciht verformen - alles i.O.!

Werde den Reifen allerdings nicht wieder kaufen, der Grip ist gut, klar, aber nicht so gut das es die Abnutzung rechtfertigt. Der ist bei mir schon nach einem Sommer runter   
und sobald der Reifen etwas mehr Gummi verloren hat, ist der Grip im feuchten oder gar Nassen zustand grauenhaft ... schade! Also nächstes Jahr was neues suchen


----------



## Zeiss (17. November 2015)

Ich brauche nächstes Jahr auch neue Sommerreifen. Es werden höchstwahrscheinlich die Pirelli PZero Rosso Asimmetrico.


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

Mir sagt der Toyo R1R recht zu - wird mal nen Test wert


----------



## Zeiss (17. November 2015)

Rennreifen?


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

Geht - schon eher ein UHP ja, aber im Regen auch besonders gut. Wird gern im Slalom oder bei der Rally als Regenreifen genutzt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Mir sagt der Toyo R1R recht zu - wird mal nen Test wert



Würde ich nicht nehmen. Wenn EHP, dann den Yokohama AD08R.
Bessere Reifenflanke, besserer Grip (Trockenheit und Nässe), besseres Aquaplaningverhalten und mehr Profiltiefe.


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

Hat aber auch einen Stolzen Preis ... ist mir dann doch eine Ecke zu viel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und jetzt geh nochmal in Dich und überleg ob es sein kann...
> 
> Ansonsten bei aktuell knappen 20°C Temperatur, einer weichen Mischung der Winterreifen, relativ niedriger Druck von 2,7 Bar und einem Fahrzeuggewicht von 2,3 Tonnen. Also für mich sind es Argumente genug für Standplatten.
> 
> Komischerweise, wenn ich dann von der Arbeit komme und das Auto fahre, das ca 8 Stunden stand, habe ich null Vibrationen...


Komisch, wir haben auf der Arbeit auch extra lange S-Klassen, als AMG oder normal mit allen möglichen Reifengrößen. G-Modelle in allen Variationen, Maybach und was sonst noch extrem schwer ist. Die sind alle zu 100% genauso schwer die dein BMW und meistens noch 500kg-700kg schwerer. Ich habe da noch nie von irgendwelchen Vibrationen gehört, obwohl Daimler Kunden deutlich sensibler sind als bei anderen Herstellern.

Würdest du jetzt Super Soft Slicks fahren, würde ich das eventuell noch verstehen aber bei einem 0815 Sommerreifen nach 2 Tagen Standplatten.... Ne. 

Dann müssten ja nach 2 Monaten Standzeit die Reifen eckig sein. Dein Reifendruck ist übrigens nicht niedrig, das ist ganz normal. Ein schweres Auto braucht nur sehr hohen Reifendruck, wenn sehr schmale Reifen montiert sind.


----------



## Zeiss (17. November 2015)

Lies die Beiträge von anderen User, da steht genau dasselbe.

Und das hier: "Durch das Fahren wir der Reifen warm, bekommt mehr Druck und gleicht eventuell die Unwucht wie auch immer aus." ist ein absoluter Schwachsinn.

Zum Thema Druck: ich fahre beim 8er 3,2 Bar vorne und 3,6 Bar hinten, nur als Vergleich. DAS ist viel.

Das da:


Zeiss schrieb:


> Komischerweise, wenn ich dann von der Arbeit komme und das Auto fahre, das ca 8 Stunden stand, habe ich null Vibrationen...



hast Du wohl überlesen, gell...


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2015)

Hmmm dann schein das wohl eine Spezialität von BMWs zu sein die Reifen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen eckig zu stehen. 

Unwucht macht sich meistens am stärksten bei 60, 120 und 215 bemerkbar. Achte mal drauf ob es dann merkbar ist. Wenn ja, dann ist es mit sehr großer Sicherheit kein Standplatten.

Ich habe schon viele Fehlerbeschreibungen gehört und nicht immer hängen die damit verbundenen Zeitpunkte, Orte und Zustände direkt zusammen. Gestern habe ich eine C-Klasse repariert. Der Kunde ist auf der Landstraße gefahren, es kam ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Achtung Jagt". 10 Sekunden danach hat es geknallt und der Motor ist in den Notlauf gegangen. Nein es hat niemand auf das Auto geschossen, es ist nur der Ladelufttemperatursensor rausgeflogen wegen Materialermüdung.
Davon habe ich 1000de Bespiele...


----------



## fatlace (17. November 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Genau die haben einfach das Problem  ist alles ok - das Gummi ist recht weich und lässt sich dadurch halt auch leciht verformen - alles i.O.!
> 
> Werde den Reifen allerdings nicht wieder kaufen, der Grip ist gut, klar, aber nicht so gut das es die Abnutzung rechtfertigt. Der ist bei mir schon nach einem Sommer runter
> und sobald der Reifen etwas mehr Gummi verloren hat, ist der Grip im feuchten oder gar Nassen zustand grauenhaft ... schade! Also nächstes Jahr was neues suchen



also ich fahre meine jetzt schon über 20k km und ne halbe saison kann ich die noch fahren.
Bin aber auch eher der gemütliche Fahrer
Welche größe fährst du?
Gleiche Reifen in unterschiedlichen größen verhalten sich ja nicht gleich.
bei mir sinds 225/35R19 und 255/30R19


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

Ich hab 215 45 17 drauf und habe knapp 25tkm runter ... und ja, die sind kurz vor Slicks


----------



## Birdy84 (17. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und das hier: "Durch das Fahren wir der Reifen warm, bekommt mehr Druck und gleicht eventuell die Unwucht wie auch immer aus." ist ein absoluter Schwachsinn.


Grundsätzlich ist das doch richtig. Ist die Frage, ob sich das spürbar auswirkt. Btw. hat der 7er nicht schon auch beim Vorgänger Probleme mit Vibrationen an der Vorderachse? Ich meine bei 70-80Km/h und das liegt nicht an der Rädern oder  Reifen oder zumindest ist das Problem allein damit nicht zu beheben.


----------



## Zeiss (17. November 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Btw. hat der 7er nicht schon auch beim Vorgänger Probleme mit Vibrationen an der Vorderachse? Ich meine bei 70-80Km/h und das liegt nicht an der Rädern oder  Reifen oder zumindest ist das Problem allein damit nicht zu beheben.



Die Vorderachse beim Vorgänger (also dem E38, genau so wie vom E39) war ein schlechter Scherz, was die Robustheit und Stabilität angeht, sie waren einfach viel "zu klein" ausgelegt. Bei der Achse vom E65 sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

war heute zum Pickerl / TÜV machen beim Öamtc

Ein Radlager hinten ist hinüber. Anschließend zur freien Werkstatt gefahren:

163€ *NUR* für das Radlager inkl. Radnabe (mit ABS Sensor)
das Ersatzteil ist ist von der Firma SKF

Nun im Internet geschaut.
Das gleiche Teil, *vom selben Hersteller um 60€ gefunden!*Steht aber nichts dabei ob mit oder ohne ABS Sensor!

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wie kommen solche Preisunterschiede zu Stande und braucht man den ABS Sensor *im Radlager* zwingend?



Edit:

Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen dass das ein Seat Leon ist und das Lager auf der Hinterachse defekt ist!


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

Brauchst du den Sensor? Ja - allein die Frage  Ich denke du meinst ABS Ring und nicht Sensor. egal was von beiden, du brauchst es 
Warum das so billig ist? tja, die freie Werkstatt kauft die Teile nicht in massen wie die internet firmen und hat wahrscheinlich andere Zulieferer und möchte auch etwas an dem Teil verdienen. das ist halt so.

Wenn ich über unseren Großhändler eine WD Red 3TB kaufen würde, kostet die mich um die 120€ - ohne Steuern und Gewinn ... und schau mal was das Ding bei Amazon kostet   so ist das im Leben. Ich müsst das ding für mind. 180,-€ verkaufen ... und so ähnlich geht es deiner Werkstatt


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

Kannst du erkennen ob das Teil nun den Sensor hat oder nicht?
https://www.atp-autoteile.de/group/1150402/product/18769/126019/details


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

es steht da "inkl. magnetischer Sensorring" - das ist der ABS Ring. aber ob es 100% das Teil ist was du für dein Auto brauchst kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kenn weder dein Auto noch die Maße die das Teil haben muss (steht ja da, gibt 2 versch. Durchmesser von dem Teil)  Das ist der Vorteil an einer Werkstatt - die kümmern sich um alles! 


Schön das die ganze Welt nur noch billiger und billiger will


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

Die gleiche Teilenummer steht auf dem Angebot von der Werkstatt.

Sei mir nicht böse *ABER* warum soll ich 110€ mehr als nötig bezahlen ?


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

Frag John Ruskin warum 

Deine Entscheidung, viel spaß - vorallem eine Werkstatt zu finden die es dir einbaut.
Find ich einfach daneben diesen Geiz ist gei Wahn! Aber egal ... ich seh was dahinter steckt und warum es mehr kostet und ich bring mein Auto gern in meine Werkstatt und lass die alles machen. Klar wenn es irgendwo wirklich übertrieben ist mit dem Preis dann rede ich mit denen und dann machen die mir ein alternativ Angebot. Aber selbst zubehör Teile kauf ich alle über meinen Händler, weil dann einfach alles passt  und ich ein zufriedener Kunde bin. Da leg ich gerne mal 20,-€ oder mehr auf den Tisch, weil ich dann einfach weiß das ALLEs passt. ich muss nicht suchen und schauen ob es evtl. vlt passt o.Ä.

deine Werkstatt wird es für den gleichen Preis EINKAUFEN wie du es im Netz bekommst ... dann rechne Steuern, Versand und Gewinn drauf, Garantie und gewährleistung müssen die auch noch bieten usw...

aber egal  deine Entschiedung.


----------



## keinnick (17. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Die gleiche Teilenummer steht auf dem Angebot von der Werkstatt.
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse *ABER* warum soll ich 110€ mehr als nötig bezahlen ?



Für den Einbau, für die Recherche, die Du und norse gerade machen und evtl. auch für die Garantie auf die durchgeführten Arbeiten? Eventuell möchten auch noch ein paar Leute in dieser Werkstatt von ihrem Job leben. Ist zwar ziemlich egoistisch aber so etwas soll es geben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

Denke ihr versteht nicht so ganz:

163€ + 20% Mwst = 195,60 ( nur das Ersatzteil *OHNE (!)* Einbau )

Kann mir keiner einreden dass du 3x soviel für das selbe Teil zahlen würdest ...


----------



## keinnick (17. November 2015)

Bei Deinem Internet-Händler steht, dass das Teil um ~65% im Preis gesenkt wurde. Deine Werkstatt hat Dir vermutlich den "Listenpreis" genannt. Druck Dir das doch aus und geh damit zu Deiner Werkstatt und frag die, ob die es nicht zu einem ähnlichen Preis bekommen oder ob Du es bestellen und mitbringen kannst. Alles andere wird Dich eher nicht weiter bringen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Internet-Händler steht, dass das Teil um ~65% im Preis gesenkt wurde. Deine Werkstatt hat Dir vermutlich den "Listenpreis" genannt. Druck Dir das doch aus und geh damit zu Deiner Werkstatt und frag die, ob die es nicht zu einem ähnlichen Preis bekommen oder ob Du es bestellen und mitbringen kannst. Alles andere wird Dich eher nicht weiter bringen.



Ich gehe eh gleich rüber zu ihm.
Wollte lediglich eure Meinung hören / lesen ( :


----------



## norse (17. November 2015)

Ich hab meine Bremsen beim Subi Händler gekauft und einbauen lassen. Allein die Bremsscheiben hinten haben mich 120€ mehr gekostet als wenn ich die im Netz bestellt hätte. Und dennoch habe ich es beim Händler gekauft.
Dafür hab ich einen realen Ansprechpartner dem ich aufn Tisch hauen kann wenn was nicht passt, der immer für mich Zeit hat, spontan sogar mal eine Reparatur macht! Und für ne kurze technische Rückfrage oder gar einen Tipp für eine Reparatur in Eigenregie keinen Pfennig sehen will ! Das nennt sich geben und nehmen!


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2015)

Grad die neue Versicherungseinstufung für meinen Wagen bekommen. Nächstes Jahr dann 857,90 € Vollkasko. Geht noch. Hätte gedacht, wird teurer... Ich check jetzt trotzdem mal noch, was andere Versicherungen bieten...


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

Welche SF hast du.....und wieviel Kilometer fährst du?


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2015)

SF ab nächstes Jahr:

Haftpflicht = SF 9 (37%)
VK = SF 11 (34%)

Leistung 12.000 Kilometer ungefähr.

Hab grad ma bei Naviauto geschaut, Ich würde ca. 100 € sparen, wenn ich wechseln würde. Aber ich glaub, dass is mir der Stress nicht wert.


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

Bei 12tkm sind 850€ schon nicht wenig...geht aber noch.
.....das sind die KW!


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2015)

Die KW und die ganzen Idioten, die meinen, mit dem Megane auf der Nordschleife unter 8 Minuten fahren zu müssen... und die dann merken, dass man beim Bongard aufem Schlepper ca 15 Minuten für die Runde braucht...


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2015)

Nicht soo schlimm ist wenn das Magnetventil vom Überdruckventil hängt. Schlimm ist erst wenn es hängt weil sich Teile vom Turbo darin befinden  .


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2015)

Der Almera soll nächstes Jahr auch teurer werden... trotz niedrigerer Typenklasse, weniger Prozente. Nun soll der Haufen auf einmal 500Euro kosten und damit ganze 100Euro weniger als der Subaru. Ich glaub die haben den Schuss nicht gehört... warum um Gottes Willen kostet so ein haufen Rost soviel Geld in der Versicherung bei einer niedrigen Typenklasse.


----------



## dsdenni (17. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm dann schein das wohl eine Spezialität von BMWs zu sein die Reifen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen eckig zu stehen.
> 
> Unwucht macht sich meistens am stärksten bei 60, 120 und 215 bemerkbar. Achte mal drauf ob es dann merkbar ist. Wenn ja, dann ist es mit sehr großer Sicherheit kein Standplatten.
> 
> ...


Wie alt war der Wagen denn


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Bremsen beim Subi Händler gekauft und einbauen lassen. Allein die Bremsscheiben hinten haben mich 120€ mehr gekostet als wenn ich die im Netz bestellt hätte. Und dennoch habe ich es beim Händler gekauft.
> Dafür hab ich einen realen Ansprechpartner dem ich aufn Tisch hauen kann wenn was nicht passt, der immer für mich Zeit hat, spontan sogar mal eine Reparatur macht! Und für ne kurze technische Rückfrage oder gar einen Tipp für eine Reparatur in Eigenregie keinen Pfennig sehen will ! Das nennt sich geben und nehmen!



Ist ja schön für dich, dass du für Teile so viel Geld zahlst 
Lass es ihn doch so machen, wie er es will.

Ich bringe die Teile, wo mir beim Händler der Preisaufschlag zu hoch ist, auch zum Service oder zu Reparaturen selbst mit und lasse es einbauen.


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2015)

Dann hast du aber keinerlei Garantie auf die Teile (bei deinem Händler), sondern nur auf seine Arbeit. Da muss man abwegen ob einem die paar Euro das dann wert sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2015)

Doch, die Garantie auf die Teile bleibt erhalten, da BMW Originalteile 
Es ist auch etwas mehr als ein paar Euro, sonst würde ich das gar nicht machen


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2015)

Dann musst du die Garantie aber über den Händler abwickeln wo du es gekauft hast und nicht in dem Autohaus/Werkstatt wo es verbaut wurde. Der Händler (der Ersatzteile) kann sich dann immernoch versuchen mit einer angeblich unfachmännischen Montage rausreden. Das einzig wahre ist beim Teiledealer kaufen und selber einbauen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann musst du die Garantie aber über den Händler abwickeln wo du es gekauft hast und nicht in dem Autohaus/Werkstatt wo es verbaut wurde. Der Händler (der Ersatzteile) kann sich dann immernoch versuchen mit einer angeblich unfachmännischen Montage rausreden. Das einzig wahre ist beim Teiledealer kaufen und selber einbauen.



Kommt halt drauf an, was für ein Fehler vorliegt, bzw. wie dieser entstanden ist. Durch falschen Einbau -> mein Händler, fehlerhafte Teile -> der andere Händler, bei dem ich die Teile gekauft habe.
Das meiste baue ich selbst ein, nur bei Teilen, die im Serviceheft aufgeführt sind, lasse ich einbauen.


----------



## s-icon (17. November 2015)

Mal ne Frage:
Ich hab derzeit für 1-2 Wochen einen Mercedes CLS als Mietwagen.
Da sind keine Fußmatten drin.
Gehören die nicht zur Serienaustattung?


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2015)

Das der Almera nun 25% teurer werden soll, hat mich so genervt das ich ihn gerade in Mobile reinstellen wollte und einfach den Subaru komplett anmelde. Hab dann nochmal meine anfallenden Spritkosten durchgerechnet... 
Subaru = 4250Euro 
Almera = 1250Euro

Dann sollte ich mir das ganze doch nochmal überlegen...


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

@s-icon
Ne, weil wenn der Fußraum dreckig ist --> kauft man sich einen Neuen!
kp hätte schon gedacht dass da serienmäßig welche drin sind.


----------



## Lee (17. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das der Almera nun 25% teurer werden soll, hat mich so genervt das ich ihn gerade in Mobile reinstellen wollte und einfach den Subaru komplett anmelde. Hab dann nochmal meine anfallenden Spritkosten durchgerechnet...
> Subaru = 4250Euro
> Almera = 1250Euro
> 
> Dann sollte ich mir das ganze doch nochmal überlegen...



Aber vielleicht wiegt Fahrspaß das ja auf? 
Vorallem im Winter auch vom Fleck zu kommen (sollte es mal schneien)

Zugegeben, der Spaß ist etwas teuer


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2015)

Ich bin bisher auch mit Frontantrieb überall hingekommen... das Argument zählt in meinen Augen also nicht. Aber etwas mehr Fahrspaß wäre schon schön... die einzige Freude die der Almera bringt ist das Tanken. Ich denke echt drüber nach den 100NX zu reaktivieren... der hat wenigstens etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## Zeiss (17. November 2015)

Also ich habe heute für 1,25 getankt


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2015)

Ich hab heute in Wiesbaden für 1,66€/Liter getankt. Preise sind zur Zeit echt ok,


----------



## Zeiss (17. November 2015)

Was tankst Du denn???


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2015)

V Power Racing meistens. Die Shell liegt als einzige Tanke auf meinem Heimweg.


----------



## s-icon (17. November 2015)

V Power Racing liegt bei uns bei 1,489.
Ich hab für 1,069 getankt


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2015)

Finde die Shell "Premium" Sorten vom P/L Verhältnis ziemlich schlecht, deshalb tanke ich da auch nie.
Im Shell VPower Diesel ist z.B. noch Biodiesel enthalten, im Aral Ultimate Diesel nicht.
Und das Shell VPower Benzin hat nur 100 Oktan gegenüber dem Aral Ultimate 102 (Oktan), Kostet aber ziemlich das Gleiche.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab heute in Wiesbaden für 1,66€/Liter getankt. Preise sind zur Zeit echt ok,


Selbst bei der Aral, die Nachts die Preise 10 Cent hochsetzt, wäre es hier noch 15 cent billiger.
Und das sind gerade 50km Luftlinie von Wiesbaden und 2 Minuten von der A3 weg.


----------



## Riverna (18. November 2015)

Direkt am Stadion in Wiesbaden gibt es auch eine Aral da kostet es mit Sicherheit auch deutlich weniger.


----------



## Seabound (18. November 2015)

Mir gehts nur um den bequemsten Weg. Preise vergleiche ich eigentlich nicht. Wäre ne Aral aufem,Heimweg, würde ich halt dort tanken.

Direkt am Stadion is net Jet. Gegenüber is ne Aral. Aber das liegt nicht auf meinem Weg.


----------



## Metalic (18. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur um den bequemsten Weg. Preise vergleiche ich eigentlich nicht. Wäre ne Aral aufem,Heimweg, würde ich halt dort tanken.
> 
> Direkt am Stadion is net Jet. Gegenüber is ne Aral. Aber das liegt nicht auf meinem Weg.


Darum nutzt du auch die Tank-App weil du keine Preise vergleichst [emoji1]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2015)

Sagt mal, tauscht ihr im Winter eure Stofffussmatten gegen Gummimatten um die Originalen Stoffmatten zu schonen? 

Ich kenne ein paar die machen das so, Frage ist halt nur ob sich das lohnt, also ob die Originalmatte doll leidet?


----------



## norse (18. November 2015)

Ja klar tausch ich die gegen Gummi matten ... jeden Tag 2x mit nassen, Schnee oder gar Matschschuhen auf die normalen Stoffmatten? Danke nein ... die Gummi Dinger kann man schnell sauber machen und gut


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2015)

Ich lasse immer die Stoffmatten drin, im Frühling ausklopfen + absaugen = fertig.
Die Gummidinger kann ich nicht leiden, wenn die Nass sind, sieht man die Suppe darauf hin und her läuft......außerdem quietschen die Dinger wenn sie mit den Schuhsohlen in Kontakt kommen.


----------



## norse (18. November 2015)

Kommt sicher ganz auf die Umgebung an! Würd ich nicht ständig im Winter im Matsch oder hohen Schnee stehen, tät ich auch keine Gummi Matten nehmen  Aber so ist das echt praktisch - zuhause werden die dinger kurz nass abgewischt und gut.


----------



## Zeiss (18. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Unwucht macht sich meistens am stärksten bei 60, 120 und 215 bemerkbar. Achte mal drauf ob es dann merkbar ist. Wenn ja, dann ist es mit sehr großer Sicherheit kein Standplatten.



Nein, bei den Geschwindinkeiten macht es sich nicht bemerkbar.

Aber mal ehrlich, Du willst doch nicht als "Markenfremder" (in dem Fall bist Du es), der die Fahrwerke von BMW und ihre Eigenheiten überhaupt nicht kennt, etwas davon erzählen oder? Zumal ja der E61-Kollege das auch bestätigt hat und einpaar im 7er Forum dasselbe Verhalten haben?

Zum Thema "direkter Zusammenhang": Der Tempomat wird 10-12 Sekunden nach dem Setzen deaktiviert und lässt sich nicht mehr aktivieren. Woran liegt das?



Seabound schrieb:


> V Power Racing meistens. Die Shell liegt als einzige Tanke auf meinem Heimweg.



Okay, wenn man es  braucht...



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, tauscht ihr im Winter eure Stofffussmatten gegen Gummimatten um die Originalen Stoffmatten zu schonen?



Nö.


----------



## Lee (18. November 2015)

Eher kauf ich mir nach ein zwei Wintern nen neuen Satz Stoffmatten. So teuer sind die nciht. Und die Gummidinger sehen fürchterlich aus, die Suppe läuft rum und überhaupt kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso man sich im Winter so sehr einschränkt nur um das Auto zu schonen.


----------



## bomber111 (18. November 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich habe seit längerer Zeit ein Problem mit meinem polo 6r

Ab etwa 80km/h fängt das Lenkrad an zu zittern. Am stärksten ist es etwa bei 100km/h. Danach wird es zwar etwas weniger, verschwindet allerdings nie komplett. Begonnen  hat das ganze im letzten Winter. Hatte zunächst vermutet das es an einer Unwucht in den winterreifen liegt, allerdings besserte es sich nicht mit den sommerreifen. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich nun auch bei stärkerem bremsen ein sehr starkes wackeln im Lenkrad. Das ist nicht nur fühlbar sondern auch deutlich sichtbar. Was sind denn die üblichen Gründe für ein solches Phänomen mal abgesehen von einer Unwucht im Reifen? 

Ps: der polo ist bj 2011 und hat ca. 40 k km runter.  Ist die 1.2l Maschine mit 60 ps


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2015)

1.Warum fährst du nicht einfach in die Werkstatt?
2.Könnten Querlenker oder Spurstangenköpfe sein.


----------



## HordyH (18. November 2015)

Wenn das lenkrad beim bremsen wackelt sind wohl die bremsscheiben verzogen.


----------



## Seabound (18. November 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Darum nutzt du auch die Tank-App weil du keine Preise vergleichst [emoji1]



Ich hatte die zu meinem Posting im Windowsstore runtergeladen, um zu zeigen, wie teuer hier das Benzin ist.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, tauscht ihr im Winter eure Stofffussmatten gegen Gummimatten um die Originalen Stoffmatten zu schonen?


Zumindest bei Volvo(und sicher auch anderen Herstellern) gibt es auch original Gummimatten. Die passen perfekt und gibt es auch in angepassten Farben. Somit hab ich beim alten die Matten im Winter nicht gewechselt weil er ganzjährig beiges Gummi hatte. Beim neuen wollte ich eigentlich letzten Freitag Matten kaufen fahren, unterwegs hat er aber den Turbo ausgekotzt  .


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Volvo(und sicher auch anderen Herstellern) gibt es auch original Gummimatten. Die passen perfekt und gibt es auch in angepassten Farben. Somit hab ich beim alten die Matten im Winter nicht gewechselt weil er ganzjährig beiges Gummi hatte. Beim neuen wollte ich eigentlich letzten Freitag Matten kaufen fahren, unterwegs hat er aber den Turbo ausgekotzt  .



Hab auch die orginalen beigen Gummimatten drinnen die perfekt passen. Fallen beim hinsehen nicht mal wirklich auf.
Wollte die eigentlich mit den Winterreifen immer wechseln, bisher noch nicht geschafft. Sind das ganze Jahr drueber drinnen geblieben.


Deinen Turbo hats gebroeselt? Dann doch letztens richtig gelesen. 
Ist noch mehr hin oder "nur" der Turbo?
Ist wohl der Vorbesitzer nicht pfleglich mit umgegangen, und da Privatkauf null Ansprueche 
Hoffentlich wirds nicht zu teuer und bleibt dein einziger Schaden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich hab derzeit für 1-2 Wochen einen Mercedes CLS als Mietwagen.
> Da sind keine Fußmatten drin.
> Gehören die nicht zur Serienaustattung?


Lass mich raten der Wagen war von Avis? Einige große Mietwagenfirmen bestellen die Fußmatten ab. Das bringt eine Ersparniss von 50€ pro Auto. Der, der dann den Leihwagen gebraucht kauft muss sich welche holen. Den Leihwagenfirmen ist es egal ob du ein Auto mit versifftem Teppich als gebrauchten kaufst. Das geht es ausschließlich um Gewinnmaximierung.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, tauscht ihr im Winter eure  Stofffussmatten gegen Gummimatten um die Originalen Stoffmatten zu  schonen?
> 
> Ich kenne ein paar die machen das so, Frage ist halt nur ob sich das lohnt, also ob die Originalmatte doll leidet?


Auf jeden Fall originale Gummimatten, damit die Scheiben von innen im Winter nicht zufrieren. Wenn man so richtig vollgelaufene Stoffmatten hat, dann darf man jeden Morgen von innen kratzen.  Und original deswegen, weil die 100% passen und man die an den originalen Punkten befestigen kann. Gibt nichts gefährlicheres als eine lose Fußmatte.



bomber111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe seit längerer Zeit ein Problem mit meinem polo 6r
> 
> Ab etwa 80km/h fängt das Lenkrad an zu zittern. Am stärksten ist es etwa  bei 100km/h. Danach wird es zwar etwas weniger, verschwindet allerdings  nie komplett. Begonnen  hat das ganze im letzten Winter. Hatte zunächst  vermutet das es an einer Unwucht in den winterreifen liegt, allerdings  besserte es sich nicht mit den sommerreifen. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich  nun auch bei stärkerem bremsen ein sehr starkes wackeln im Lenkrad. Das  ist nicht nur fühlbar sondern auch deutlich sichtbar. Was sind denn die  üblichen Gründe für ein solches Phänomen mal abgesehen von einer Unwucht  im Reifen?
> ...


Bremsscheiben falsch montiert, Bremsscheiben auf Rost montiert, Bremsscheiben verzogen, falsche Bremsscheiben montiert, Radlager defekt, falsche Felgen montiert, Felgen krum gefahren... Gibt viele Sachen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2015)

"Nur" der Turbo. Notlauf gab es dann weil sein Gebrösel sich richtung Ladeluftregler auf gemacht hat. Alleine Turbo+Gehäuse sind 1,5k dann noch den Rest säubern und verbauen und man kommt beim Doppelten davon raus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2015)

Na dann gleich dickeren Turbo rein und das beste draus machen 

Ne ist schon ******* sowas :/


----------



## Zeiss (18. November 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Eher kauf ich mir nach ein zwei Wintern nen neuen Satz Stoffmatten. So teuer sind die nciht.



180€ für ein Satz...


----------



## tsd560ti (18. November 2015)

Für unseren i30 20€ beim erstbesten Internetshop


----------



## s-icon (18. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lass mich raten der Wagen war von Avis? Einige große Mietwagenfirmen bestellen die Fußmatten ab. Das bringt eine Ersparniss von 50€ pro Auto. Der, der dann den Leihwagen gebraucht kauft muss sich welche holen. Den Leihwagenfirmen ist es egal ob du ein Auto mit versifftem Teppich als gebrauchten kaufst. Das geht es ausschließlich um Gewinnmaximierung.



Ist ein Sixt. 50€? ist ja lächerlich.
Hatte die Letzte Zeit einen S400h L, der hatte auch Fußmatten drin und Fondentertainment etc.
Aber davor der Mercedes ML hatte auch keine Fußmatten.


----------



## Lee (18. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> 180€ für ein Satz...





tsd560ti schrieb:


> Für unseren i30 20€ beim erstbesten Internetshop


Ebenfalls i30, ebenfalls 20€ beim erstbesten Internetshop.

180€... steht da Apple drauf oder wat? Klar das "original Teppiche" teurer sind, aber die brauchts ja nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. November 2015)

Du hattest den 1,4er mit den eher hochkant designten Rückleuchten, oder?


----------



## s-icon (18. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> 180€ für ein Satz...



Ebay 35€ hab damals im e65 gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Zeiss (18. November 2015)

Ich habe mit keinem Satz von eBay im 8er gute Erfahrungen gemacht, nach max. zwei Jahren waren sie durch, entweder ein Loch oder die Rückseite hat sich "aufgelöst".

Irgendwann war es mir zu blöd und ich habe die von BMW gekauft, seit dem (mittlerweile 4 Jahre) ist Ruhe. Beim 7er habe ich die originalen mitbekommen.


----------



## Riverna (18. November 2015)

Mein neuer Satz Fussmatten hat mich 300Euro gekostet... 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, tauscht ihr im Winter eure Stofffussmatten gegen Gummimatten um die Originalen Stoffmatten zu schonen?



Nein ich tausche die Autos


----------



## turbosnake (18. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ist ein Sixt. 50€? ist ja lächerlich.


Sind bei 10.000 Autos schon schon 500.000€, das ist keine Summe die lächerlich ist.


----------



## s-icon (18. November 2015)

Da würde ich in einer S Klasse Lang lieber auf ein Raucherpaket verzichten. Wenn man außerdem bedenkt, dass das große Burmester Soundsystem 7k kostet, finde ich 50€ doch kleinlich


----------



## -sori- (18. November 2015)

!!Verschenke meine geliebte T3 Doka.!! in Niedersachsen - Wingst | VW Bus (T4 & T5) gebraucht | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Artikelbeschreibung hat mir doch ein Schmunzeln ins Gesicht gezaubert 😂


----------



## Klutten (18. November 2015)

Fußmatten sind schon ein Thema für sich. Ich habe mich schon bei so mancher Neuwagenkonfiguration gefragt, warum ein paar popelige Stoffmatten denselben Gegenwert haben sollen, wie ein Assistenzsystem oder ein anderes technisch aufwendiges Extra. 100€ würde ich noch als erträglich erachten, aber bis zu 450€ sind weit außerhalb dessen, was mein Verständnis begreifen kann.


----------



## s-icon (18. November 2015)

Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass sowas in sämtlichen Autos serie ist


----------



## Zeiss (18. November 2015)

@Klutten: Naja, kommt auf die Qualität an. Für die 180€, die BMW für die Matten für den langen 7er aufruft, bekommt man schon was schönes, mit Keder aus Leder passend zum Innenraum und einer stabilen Rückseite.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass sowas in sämtlichen Autos serie ist



Bei Japanern evtl noch, aber nicht bei den Deutschen Autos. 
Da wird alles, quasi jede Schraube als Aufpreis gelistet. Ein Witz  
Allein wie man den eh schon überzogenen Grundpreis noch verdrei- oder vierfachen kann nur durch Ausstattung, sagt ja schon alles.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2015)

Wobei das da auch abhängig von der Marke ist. Als ich damals nach Kombis für meinen Dad geschaut habe war die Differenz der Grundausstattung zwischen Mercedes und Audi schon enorm. Aber was hat er genommen? Einen Audi mit weniger Zusatzausstattung als der Mercedes in Serie hätte...


----------



## norse (19. November 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Fußmatten sind schon ein Thema für sich. Ich habe mich schon bei so mancher Neuwagenkonfiguration gefragt, warum ein paar popelige Stoffmatten denselben Gegenwert haben sollen, wie ein Assistenzsystem oder ein anderes technisch aufwendiges Extra. 100€ würde ich noch als erträglich erachten, aber bis zu 450€ sind weit außerhalb dessen, was mein Verständnis begreifen kann.



genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch - wieso kosten die Fußmatten bei einem Neuwagen, der knapp 34.000 kostet, nochmal 300€ Aufpreis


----------



## Zeiss (19. November 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Allein wie man den eh schon überzogenen Grundpreis noch verdrei- oder vierfachen kann nur durch Ausstattung, sagt ja schon alles.



Was sagt es denn?

Die Japaner kaufen gerade bei Navis einfach Zeug zu und verbauen es. Benz und BMW (da weiß ich das, deswegen nur die zwei) lassen es entwickeln und integrieren es vollständig ins Fahrzeug. Ein kleiner aber sehr teuerer Unterschied.

Überzogener Grundpreis: was man auch nicht aus den Augen lassen darf, sind die Fahrzeugtests seitens Hersteller. Diese abartige Menge an Elektronik kostet nun mal sehr viel Geld, in der Entwicklung, in der Implementierung, in der Integration, im Test, und so weiter. Wenn ich mir das Netzwerk vom E65 anschaue, dann sehe ich 63 (!!!) Steuergeräte. Zum einen ist es die schiere Menge und zum Anderen der Aufwand das alles unter einen Hut zu bringen (Stichwort: Buslast). Benz und VW haben da sehr zu kämpfen, BMW hat es voll im Griff und wenn man das Netzwerk anschaut, sieht man auch, wie sie es hinkriegen.


----------



## Kusanar (19. November 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> !!Verschenke meine geliebte T3 Doka.!! in Niedersachsen - Wingst | VW Bus (T4 & T5) gebraucht | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Artikelbeschreibung hat mir doch ein Schmunzeln ins Gesicht gezaubert 



Wie geil


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Netzwerk vom E65 anschaue, dann sehe ich 63 (!!!) Steuergeräte.



Im Vergleich zu ner S-Klasse sind das aber relativ wenig.  Wir haben die 100er Marke schon ne ganze Weile geknackt.


----------



## XE85 (19. November 2015)

Gut, der E65 wurde ja auch Ende 90er, Anfang 2000er Jahre entwickelt. Im G11 werdens wohl auch schon mehr als 63 sein.


----------



## Lee (19. November 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Du hattest den 1,4er mit den eher hochkant designten Rückleuchten, oder?



Nein ich hab das aktuelle pre-facelift Modell als Kombi, BJ2012. Also den "breiten" Rückleuchten. Aber leider der 1.4 Gammelmotor....


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2015)

Ja, den w221 gab es ab 2005 glaub ich also ist der nen bischen neuer.

Ich finde es äußerst praktisch das quasi fast jedes Bauteil heute nen Steuergerät hat. Erleichtert die Fehlersuche enorm, grade wenn viel Ausstattung drin ist.


----------



## Zeiss (19. November 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Gut, der E65 wurde ja auch Ende 90er, Anfang 2000er Jahre entwickelt. Im G11 werdens wohl auch schon mehr als 63 sein.



Ich schätze mal 100 bis 120, plus/minus...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, den w221 gab es ab 2005 glaub ich also ist der nen bischen neuer.



Gerade bei dem hatte Benz sehr viel Spaß mit der Buslast.


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2015)

Darf man eigentlich nun auch auf Behindertenparkplätzen parken, wenn man geistig behindert ist? Oder wenn man Mercedes fährt? Oder beides?

Gestern hat ernsthaft einer dort geparkt, um schnell 'nen Döner zu holen...


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2015)

Ein Bekannter hat das mal treffend für solche Leute formuliert: "Jeder parkt so, wie er es sich leisten kann." Da kann der Döner dann eben auch mal etwas teurer werden.


----------



## hendrosch (19. November 2015)

Bei uns in der Schule wird der Behinderten Parkplatz immer belegt, da gibt's recht wenige Parkplätze und alle sind zu faul ein Stück zu laufen, z.B. 300m vom Parkplatz der anderen Schule oder einfach nur etwas früher aufzustehen. 

Ich werden mir jetzt auch bald ein neues Auto gönnen. Ein 130i oder 330i (e90) solls vermutlich werden.
Für das Geld gibt's sogar fast nen Impreza GR WRC STI, aber da dürfte so ziemlich alles andere teurer sein.
Der momentane Kombi im plattem Fahrwerk ist dann doch nicht mehr das wahre, obwohl die 7l Diesel auf 100km sind doch ein wenig Trost.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gestern hat ernsthaft einer dort geparkt, um schnell 'nen Döner zu holen...


War es halten oder parken?
Ein reines halten dürfte eine andere Strafe geben als Parken.


----------



## Seabound (19. November 2015)

Ich gebs zu, ich park ab und an auch auf dem Behindertenparkplatz. Oder Mutter Kind. Da darf man sogar...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2015)

Ja es gibt eine Menge behinderte Leute in Deutschland. Deren Auffassungsgabe ist dermaßen behindert das sie nicht merken, wenn sie auf einem Behindertenparkplatz stehen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich bei mir im Handschufach einen kopierten Behindertenausweis liegen. Sehe ich jemanden, der grade auf so einem Parkplatz parkt, fahre ich dahinter und mache Dauerhupe und winke mit dem Ausweis. Wenn der Typ dann weggefahren ist(was bis jetzt alle gemacht haben), dann suche ich mir auch nen normalen Parkplatz und lache mich kaputt.


----------



## Seabound (19. November 2015)

Der hält dich dann aber sicher für ganzschön behindert. Wenn da einer wie irre mit seinem Behindertenausweis rumwedelt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2015)

Ist mir egal was andere Leute von mir halten. Als ob das so ein riesen Unding wäre 10 Meter weiter zu laufen. Mir macht es Spaß andere Leute aufzuziehen mit ihrer eigenen Blödheit.


----------



## Crush182 (19. November 2015)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Ein 130i oder 330i (e90) solls vermutlich werden.



Welcher Motor soll es werden?
258PS oder 272PS?
(Der mit 272 hat/hatte Probleme mit den Injektoren = teuer , aber das weißt du wahrscheinlich schon  )


Edit: Kaufberatung Reihensechszylinder-Benzinmotoren! : BMW 5er E60 & E61
Hatte ich gefunden, als ich vor kurzem auch vor der Entscheidung stand.... ob das alles stimmt, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber es ist ganz interessant  
Edit-Ende


Und wer sich noch dran erinnert:
Ich habe das Licht (Xenon, E90 ) jetzt endlich mal einstellen lassen und kann nur sagen:
Man, waren die tief -.- .... ich frag mich, wieso dass dem Vorbesitzer nicht aufgefallen ist....

Endlich sieht man mal wo man lang fährt  (Ich würde mal sagen, die leuchten jetzt fast doppelt so weit wie vorher)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. November 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Welcher Motor soll es werden?
> 258PS oder 272PS?
> (Der mit 272 hat/hatte Probleme mit den Injektoren = teuer , aber das weißt du wahrscheinlich schon  )



Den N53 gab es nie im 1er 
Um die Suche zu erweitern: Den 325i gibt es auch mit dem N52B30, welcher im 325i nur Leistungsgedrosselt ist (wie beim 125i).
der Motor lässt sich per Software zum 30i "freischalten".


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2015)

Ist die Anzahl der Steuergerät nun ein Merkmal für Qualität? Ich bin froh das meine Karre nur zwei hat und trotzdem fährt.


----------



## Crush182 (19. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den N53 gab es nie im 1er



Oh.... da hab ich garnicht drüber nachgedacht. Ich war so mit dem E90 beschäftigt....  -Aber wieder was gelernt.... thx


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der hält dich dann aber sicher für ganzschön behindert. Wenn da einer wie irre mit seinem Behindertenausweis rumwedelt...



So Leute sind mir lieber als welche wie du...

PS: Noch 3193 Stunden...


----------



## Seabound (19. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> So Leute sind mir lieber als welche wie du...




Das find ich ganz OK. Wir können uns nicht alle gleich lieb haben.


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2015)

Wobei... irgendwie darfst du da schon stehen.


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2015)

Könnt ihr eure versteckten Attacken mal wieder zurückfahren? Danke!


----------



## Riverna (19. November 2015)

Ich wusste gar nicht das es in meinem Fall versteckt war...  Aber nun gut.. lassen wir es.


----------



## Klutten (19. November 2015)

Da hast du auch wieder Recht. 

Im Laufe der Zeit finde ich die kleinen Streitereien (ja, auch die gehören zum Leben) leider sehr störend und dem Forenfrieden nicht gerade zuträglich.


----------



## Seabound (19. November 2015)

Also ich mag ihn. Von meiner Seite aus gab's nie nen Angriff gegen seine Person und ich würde hier auch nicht von Streit sprechen  

Was anderes...

Da isser endlich, der Supertest aller Supertests! 

Chris Harris on Cars: 

  50 Minuten lang Test McLaren P1 vs. Ferrari LaFerrari vs. Porsche 918. 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q3YPTkBRaOk

 Vom Handy aus verlinkt. Keine Ahnung, ob der Link funktioniert...


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist die Anzahl der Steuergerät nun ein Merkmal für Qualität? Ich bin froh das meine Karre nur zwei hat und trotzdem fährt.



Anzahl sicherlich nicht. Aber der Testaufwand ist halt um das Vielfache höher. Es ging ja um "den überhöhten Preis" und das ist eins der Faktoren, die da reinspielen.


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den N53 gab es nie im 1er
> Um die Suche zu erweitern: Den 325i gibt es auch mit dem N52B30, welcher im 325i nur Leistungsgedrosselt ist (wie beim 125i).
> der Motor lässt sich per Software zum 30i "freischalten".



Bist du dir da sicher das nur die Software unterschiedlich ist? Bei dem Kostendruck der heute in der Automobilindustrie herrscht (siehe VW) kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen das der unterschied nur in ein paar Zeilen Code in der Software besteht. Gleicher Hubraum bedeuted noch lange nicht das die Motoren auch gleich sind - Stichwort: Qualität der verwendeten Materialien etwa bei Kolben und Pleuel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher das nur die Software unterschiedlich ist? Bei dem Kostendruck der heute in der Automobilindustrie herrscht (siehe VW) kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen das der unterschied nur in ein paar Zeilen Code in der Software besteht. Gleicher Hubraum bedeuted noch lange nicht das die Motoren auch gleich sind - Stichwort: Qualität der verwendeten Materialien etwa bei Kolben und Pleuel.



Alles identisch bis auf die Software


----------



## Joungmerlin (20. November 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher das nur die Software unterschiedlich ist? Bei dem Kostendruck der heute in der Automobilindustrie herrscht (siehe VW) kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen das der unterschied nur in ein paar Zeilen Code in der Software besteht. Gleicher Hubraum bedeuted noch lange nicht das die Motoren auch gleich sind - Stichwort: Qualität der verwendeten Materialien etwa bei Kolben und Pleuel.


Grade Aufgrund des Kostendrucks werden soviel gleiche Teile wie möglich verbaut, weil durch die hohe Stückzahl der Preis gedrückt wird.
Da ist es wesentlich leichter und günstiger nur ein paar Zeilen Code zu ändern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2015)

Genau aus diesem Grund bekommen jetzt bei Daimler die neuen Benziner und Diesel den gleichen Motor.  Das dürfte bei den Benzinern reichlich Luft nach oben für Tuning lassen.


----------



## dsdenni (20. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund bekommen jetzt bei Daimler die neuen Benziner und Diesel den gleichen Motor.  Das dürfte bei den Benzinern reichlich Luft nach oben für Tuning lassen.


Tuning per Software ?


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2015)

Nö, Leistungsabstufung per Software.


----------



## dsdenni (20. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nö, Leistungsabstufung per Software.


Hab gefragt weil Badfrag meinte das bei den Benziner Luft nach oben wäre [emoji4]


----------



## Lee (20. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund bekommen jetzt bei Daimler die neuen Benziner und Diesel den gleichen Motor.  Das dürfte bei den Benzinern reichlich Luft nach oben für Tuning lassen.



Hää? Wie soll das denn gehen? Stichwort Kompression/Verdichtung und so...
Dann wird doch der Benziner zum Selbstzünder! Oder bekommen die Diesel nun ne Zündkerze? ;D


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2015)

Einen Block für Benziner und Diesel verschiedenster Leistungsklassen dürfte durchaus gehen (man schaue sich z.B. an was BMW zur ersten Turbo Ära in der F1 mit Serienblöcken veranstaltet hat).
Aber Alulegierungen etc. sind zu teuer um bei Pleuls, Kolben etc. immer die selbe zu verwenden. Beim Rohstoff bekommst du über Menge nicht soo viel Rabatt.


----------



## keinnick (20. November 2015)

Naja, er schrieb ja: "den gleichen Motor". Von daher ist das schon irreführend.


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2015)

Ich liebe solche Threads und Berichte: klick mich


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> (man schaue sich z.B. an was BMW zur ersten Turbo Ära in der F1 mit Serienblöcken veranstaltet hat).
> .



Ordentlich Feuerwerk! ^^ Ach ne, dass war Renault


----------



## s-icon (20. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alles identisch bis auf die Software



Wie sicher bist du dir da?
Soweit ich weiss werden, je nach Leistungsstufe, durchaus verschiedene Qualitäten verbaut.
Aber um letztendlich die Lagerkosten für Ersatzteile zu Senken bekommen alle die Gleiche Ersatzteilnummer und als Ersatzteil wird nur die bessere Variante angeboten.


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2015)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Grade Aufgrund des Kostendrucks werden soviel  gleiche Teile wie möglich verbaut, weil durch die hohe Stückzahl der  Preis gedrückt wird.



Gleiches Teil muss aber nicht auch heissen gleiches Ausgangsmaterial. Wenn ich etwa mit derselben Fertigungsanlage Kolben fertige, die aber je nach Leistung des Motors Material mit unterchiedlicher Qualität als Ausgangsmaterial haben, dann sind die sehrwohl unterschiedlich.

Und gerade bei BMW habe ich schon öfter gelesen das Kolben, Pleuel, etc. mit unterschiedlichen Materialqualitäten gefertigt werden, und so ein 3L Motor mit 200PS (Materialtechnisch) keineswegs idet ist mit einem 300PS 3L Motor.


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2015)

Bevor hier einfach so ins blaue geraden wird, vergleicht man einfach die Nummen im ETK und fertig.


----------



## s-icon (20. November 2015)

Lies doch mal was ich eben oben geschrieben hab.
Bei den Ersatzteilen muss man nicht sparen, da wird einem einfach nur die bessere Version verkauft.
-->Gleiche Ersatzteilnummer


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Tuning per Software ?



Klar.  Wenn der Unterbau stabil genug ist, kann man schön den Ladedruck in die Höhe schrauben. Da der Motor ja das Drehmoment vom Diesel aushalten muss, ist der entsprechend groß ausgelegt und deswegen sicherlich gut für deutlich erhöhten Ladedruck.



Lee schrieb:


> Hää? Wie soll das denn gehen? Stichwort Kompression/Verdichtung und so...
> Dann wird doch der Benziner zum Selbstzünder! Oder bekommen die Diesel nun ne Zündkerze? ;D


Der Benziner hat einen anderen Kopf als der Diesel, das ist klar. Onkel Otto brauch ja schließlich immer noch seinen Schocker um in die Gänge zu kommen.


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Lies doch mal was ich eben oben geschrieben hab.
> Bei den Ersatzteilen muss man nicht sparen, da wird einem einfach nur die bessere Version verkauft.
> -->Gleiche Ersatzteilnummer



Naja, ich weiß nicht. Das würde heißen, dass das, was verbaut ist nicht unbedingt das ist, was man als Ersatzteil beziehen kann und ist (mMn) ein ziemlicher Schwachsinn, den damit hat man auch nicht wirklich was gewonnen.


----------



## deeeennis (20. November 2015)

Und was spricht dagegen als Ersatzteil von der Werkstatt ein stabileres Teil eingebaut zu bekommen?


----------



## s-icon (20. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß nicht. Das würde heißen, dass das, was verbaut ist nicht unbedingt das ist, was man als Ersatzteil beziehen kann und ist (mMn) ein ziemlicher Schwachsinn, den damit hat man auch nicht wirklich was gewonnen.



Doch denn du hättest nur 1/3 vom Lager mit dem Teil belegt.


----------



## Lee (20. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Benziner hat einen anderen Kopf als der Diesel, das ist klar. Onkel Otto brauch ja schließlich immer noch seinen Schocker um in die Gänge zu kommen.




Vllt hab ich da was grundsätzlich physikalisches nicht verstanden, aber wenn man den gleichen Block hat wird ja die Luft im Zylinder gleich stark verdichtet. Und beim Diesel reicht diese Verdichtung ja aus, um die Temperatur so sehr zu erhöhen, dass das Heizöl zündet. Das Benzin würde da ja schon viel früher explodieren.
Einzige Erklärung die mir einfällt: Der Benziner zieht von vornherein weniger Luft/Gemisch als der Diesel, so dass weniger Gas im Kolben ist. Dieses Gas hat dann dementsprechend mehr Platz und wird durch den gleichen mechanischen Verdichtungsprozess im Ergebnis weniger stark verdichtet und somit erhitzt.

Aber irgendwie faszinierend. Bloß meine ich, dass man dadurch die Otto-Autos deutlich schwerer werden lässt, weil die Dieselblöcke ja massiver sind?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wie sicher bist du dir da?
> Soweit ich weiss werden, je nach Leistungsstufe, durchaus verschiedene Qualitäten verbaut.
> Aber um letztendlich die Lagerkosten für Ersatzteile zu Senken bekommen alle die Gleiche Ersatzteilnummer und als Ersatzteil wird nur die bessere Variante angeboten.



Zu 100% 
Die Motoren sind zu 100% baugleich, nur die Software ist unterschiedlich.



Lee schrieb:


> Vllt hab ich da was grundsätzlich physikalisches  nicht verstanden, aber wenn man den gleichen Block hat wird ja die Luft  im Zylinder gleich stark verdichtet



Die Verdichtung lässt sich auch über den Kopf, bzw. die Form der Brennräume im Kopf, ändern 
Beispiel: Würde man den Kopf von einem Hemi Motor auf einen Block von einem modernen Motor setzen, hätte man nur noch eine sehr geringe Verdichtung, da das Volumen der halbkugelförmigen Brennräumen des Hemi Kopfes wesentlich größer ist, als von den meisten modernen Motoren.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Vllt hab ich da was grundsätzlich physikalisches nicht verstanden, aber wenn man den gleichen Block hat wird ja die Luft im Zylinder gleich stark verdichtet. Und beim Diesel reicht diese Verdichtung ja aus, um die Temperatur so sehr zu erhöhen, dass das Heizöl zündet. Das Benzin würde da ja schon viel früher explodieren.
> Einzige Erklärung die mir einfällt: Der Benziner zieht von vornherein weniger Luft/Gemisch als der Diesel, so dass weniger Gas im Kolben ist. Dieses Gas hat dann dementsprechend mehr Platz und wird durch den gleichen mechanischen Verdichtungsprozess im Ergebnis weniger stark verdichtet und somit erhitzt.
> 
> Aber irgendwie faszinierend. Bloß meine ich, dass man dadurch die Otto-Autos deutlich schwerer werden lässt, weil die Dieselblöcke ja massiver sind?



Die Verdichtung kannst du ganz leicht mit einer dickeren oder dünneren ZKD verändern. Eigentlich fallen mir nur Vorteile ein wenn man einen Benzin und einen Diesel Motor mit dem gleichen Block ausstattet. Gerade im Tuningbereich wird das schon länger so gemacht, jeder von euch wird doch sicherlich den RB26DETT Motorblock aus einem Nissan Skyline kennen. Nun gibt es einen RB30DETT (nicht offiziell zu kaufen sondern von Tunern gebaut). Da wird auch der Motorblock von einem Nissan Patrol Dieselmotor genommen um ihn stabil genug für 3bar + zu bauen. 

Ob Diesel Motor oder Benzin Motor ist beim Block eigentlich egal.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (20. November 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon jemand verlinkt hat, aber bei den Diesel Motoren von BMW gibt es Abstufungen wie schon von s-icon geschrieben, deshalb denke ich, wird das auch bei den Benzinern so der Fall sein. 
Ein paar Infos über BMW Motoren - Hatzer.at


----------



## Lee (20. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Verdichtung lässt sich auch über den Kopf, bzw. die Form der Brennräume im Kopf, ändern [...]





Riverna schrieb:


> Die Verdichtung kannst du ganz leicht mit einer dickeren oder dünneren ZKD verändern. [...]



Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> , jeder von euch wird doch sicherlich den RB26DETT Motorblock aus einem Nissan Skyline kennen.



Ach ja, der gute alte RB26DETT, wer kennt ihn nicht...

Dein Ernst? Ich weiß noch nicht mal genau, wie ein Nissan Skyline aussieht... o.O

EDIT: Gegoogelt. Jetzt weiß ich's...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. November 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon jemand  verlinkt hat, aber bei den Diesel Motoren von BMW gibt es Abstufungen  wie schon von s-icon geschrieben, deshalb denke ich, wird das auch bei  den Benzinern so der Fall sein.
> Ein paar Infos über BMW Motoren - Hatzer.at



Ja, den hatten wir hier schon. Der Text sagt nicht wirklich viel aus, versucht nur das "Chiptuning" schlecht zu machen.
Viel Ahnung von der Materie hat der Verfasser eh nicht und kommt mMn garantiert nicht aus einer Entwicklungsabteilung


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. November 2015)

Einen Beweis hat der Autor nicht, aber trotzdem halte ich das,  was er da schreibt für realistisch.
Und wo hat er keine Ahnung von der Materie? 
Das was er schreibt klingt für mich alles plausibel, wieso sollte jemand auch solch einen langen Text schreiben, ohne dass dieser jemand nichts damit am Hut hat?


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2015)

Also bei diesem Artikel pauschal einmal von "der hat keine Ahnung zu schreiben" halte ich für übertrieben - so eine Reaktion klingt für mich eher wie "Villeicht gibts ja doch Unterschiede und ich will es nicht wahrhaben".

Denn viele Dinge in dem Text sind durchaus plausibel. Klar, einen Beweis wirds nicht geben, BMW wird dazu nichts sagen. Da müsste man schon die Motoren zerlegen und das Material analysieren. Ich würde gerne mal einen ähnlichen Text sehen, der zumindest ähnlich plausible Indizien liefert das die Motoren gleich sind. Und da meine ich keine Aussagen von Tunern die ein Geschäft machen wollen - denn da gilt das gleiche wie bei den Herstellern, wenn es bis zum Ende der Gewähleistung hält passt alles.

Denn Gerade die Sache mit den Materialen, das weniger Kupfer und Chrom Anteil billiger ist und sich damit einiges sparen lässt ist ein Fakt. Genauso das es teuer ist das man im Lager 3 verschiedene Teile vorhält.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (21. November 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung



Noch verändern lässt sie sich z.B. über andere Kolben, über abschleifen des Zylinderkopfs oder des Motorblocks.
Wobei die Verdichtung oft stärker ansteigt, wenn man den Block gleich viele x/10mm abschleift, statt den Zylinderkopf, da die Bohrung im Durchmesser meist größer ist wie die Mulde im Kopf. Auch besser für den Quetschspalt der Kopfdichtung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. November 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Einen Beweis hat der Autor nicht, aber trotzdem halte ich das,  was er da schreibt für realistisch.
> Und wo hat er keine Ahnung von der Materie?
> Das was er schreibt klingt für mich alles plausibel, wieso sollte jemand auch solch einen langen Text schreiben, ohne dass dieser jemand nichts damit am Hut hat?




Es es war ja nie ein so langer Text. Der wurde einfach zusammenkopiert und Übergänge hinzugefügt, damit es wie ein Text wirkt.
Für mich hat sowas kein "Profi" geschrieben. Alles in den Text lässt sich ergooglen und genau so einen Text könnte jede x-beliebige Person Verfassen.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass sehr wichtige Dinge gar nicht behandelt werden (z.B. nach dem Kaltstart muss ein Motor gleich voll belastet werden können, ohne großen Schwden zu nehmen) sowie inhaltliche Fehler vorhanden sind. Hinzu kommt noch, dass ja BMW selbst Leistungssteigerungen anbietet (für den N47, N57, N54, N63 und N55).
Hat er wohl ganz vergessen  Laut dem Text würde das ja auch bedeuten, dass die Motoren durch die eigene Tuningsoftware über kurz oder lang Schaden nehmen, weil ja eine Leistungssteigerung über die Maximalgrenze der Belastbarkeit der Komponenten stattfindet.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. November 2015)

Ehhhmm rb30 block kommt nicht vom patrol, der ist im holden commodore verbaut, kann man sich günstig von dem in australien bestellen. Und dann noch in einem frühen skyline r30/31 irgendwie so, aber ist ja auch egal, wenn dann holt man sich eh rb30 aus australien vom holden.


----------



## keinnick (21. November 2015)

Ohne, dass ich Ahnung davon habe, würde ich nach 5 Sek. Google behaupten, dass Dein Wissen lückenhaft ist: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_RB_engine#RB30


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

Apropos Nissan. Die spekulieren doch tatsächlich, dass Nissan nächstes Jahr in die F1 einsteigt. oO 

Wenn ich da an die Arschbombe von LeMans denke, dünkt mir böses...


----------



## norse (21. November 2015)

Der WEC Nissan wird aber noch besser  ist halt blöd wenn man ohne Hybrid mit fährt ... aber das wird auch noch! Und NIssan will ja Lotus kaufen ... von daher


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Apropos Nissan. Die spekulieren doch tatsächlich, dass Nissan nächstes Jahr in die F1 einsteigt. oO
> 
> Wenn ich da an die Arschbombe von LeMans denke, dünkt mir böses...


Renault und Nissan gehören zusammen, man würde also den Renault F1 Motor übernehmen.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

Jo. Der Lotus wird eventuell nächstes Jahr zum Nissan umgelabelt und nicht zum Renault. Der Renaultmotor läuft ja aktuell im Red Bull bereits schon als Infinity-Motor. Das wird wohl so entschieden, wies der Marketing Abteilung am sinnhaftesten erscheint.

Unser neues Auto ist im Endeffekt ja auch nur ein auf Renault umgelabelter Nissan...


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Jo. Der Lotus wird eventuell nächstes Jahr zum Nissan umgelabelt und nicht zum Renault.


Oder auch gar nicht, da Renault sich nicht entscheiden kann.


> Der Renaultmotor läuft ja aktuell im Red Bull bereits schon als Infinity-Motor.


Er läuft immer noch als Renualt, da das Team RBR Renault heißt. Infiniti ist nur der Sponsor.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

Das stimmt. Übrigens schreibt sich das "Infiniti", wie ich grad lesen musste.  Ist wohl ein Kunstwort.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. November 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ohne, dass ich Ahnung davon habe, würde ich nach 5 Sek. Google behaupten, dass Dein Wissen lückenhaft ist: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_RB_engine#RB30


Brauchst aber den rb30e block beim patrol ist rb30s


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ehhhmm rb30 block kommt nicht vom patrol, der ist im holden commodore verbaut, kann man sich günstig von dem in australien bestellen. Und dann noch in einem frühen skyline r30/31 irgendwie so, aber ist ja auch egal, wenn dann holt man sich eh rb30 aus australien vom holden.



Der ist im Patrol als RB30S oder im Commodore sowie im R31 als RB30E (oder als RB30DET) verbaut... welchen man nimmt ist völlig egal.
Den Skyline Typ R30 gab es nie mit einem RB30 das ist völliger Quatsch...


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

VW tut so langsam was wegen dem Abgasskandal. Erste Umrüstungen erfolgen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (22. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt noch, dass ja BMW selbst  Leistungssteigerungen anbietet (für den N47, N57, N54, N63 und N55).
> Hat er wohl ganz vergessen   Laut dem Text würde das ja auch bedeuten, dass die Motoren durch die  eigene Tuningsoftware über kurz oder lang Schaden nehmen, weil ja eine  Leistungssteigerung über die Maximalgrenze der Belastbarkeit der  Komponenten stattfindet.



Ja bietet BMW an, bei den Dieseln beim x20d und beim x30d die laut Artikel den OL Motor mit 35kW/Zylinder verwenden. Der 30d hat Serie 258PS, also 190kW bzw. 31,6/Zylinder - und wieviel hat der mit dem PPK - Überraschung - 35kW/Zylinder, also 210kW oder 286PS - welch Zufall. Beim 20d geht man um 1,75kW über die ausgelegte Belastung von 35. Ich behaupte jetzt mal das ist beherrschbar und sicher nicht vergleichbar mit dem Tunen eines UL x25d auf über 300PS wie man es in machen Foren liest.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (22. November 2015)

Habe noch nie gehört das jemand den patrol block genommen hat. Ich meinte ja auch r30 oder 31 weil ich mir nichtmehr sicher war


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> VW tut so langsam was wegen dem Abgasskandal. Erste Umrüstungen erfolgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So witzig, dass ich doch glatt das Lachen vergessen habe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja bietet BMW an, bei den Dieseln beim x20d und beim x30d die laut Artikel den OL Motor mit 35kW/Zylinder verwenden. Der 30d hat Serie 258PS, also 190kW bzw. 31,6/Zylinder - und wieviel hat der mit dem PPK - Überraschung - 35kW/Zylinder, also 210kW oder 286PS - welch Zufall. Beim 20d geht man um 1,75kW über die ausgelegte Belastung von 35. Ich behaupte jetzt mal das ist beherrschbar und sicher nicht vergleichbar mit dem Tunen eines UL x25d auf über 300PS wie man es in machen Foren liest.



Die Werte die BMW für das PPK angibt, stimmen mit der Realität nicht wirklich überein. Es wird nahezu immer mehr Leistungs erreicht als angegeben.
Hinzu kommt, dass BMW alleine Marketingtechnisch einen 20d oder 30d, 35i gar nicht stäker optimieren darf, da man sonst stärker, bzw. gleichstark mit dem darüber liegenden Modell ist.
Keiner würde sich mehr einen 23d/25d oder 35d kaufen, wenn die kleineren Motoren mit PPK schon die selbe Leistung erreichen. Dazu mit weniger Verbrauch und weniger Unterhaltskosten 
Beim 35i würde man sogar den M3 "angreifen", wenn man Leistungsmäßig in die Richtung 360-370PS gehen würde.


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Habe noch nie gehört das jemand den patrol block genommen hat. Ich meinte ja auch r30 oder 31 weil ich mir nichtmehr sicher war



Nur weil du es noch nie gehört hast, heißt das nicht viel...


----------



## tsd560ti (22. November 2015)

War der Patrol 3.0 jetzt eigentlich ein Diesel oder Benziner?


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

Wir hatten mal nen Patrol um ins Revier zu fahren. War das ein V6 Benziner? Keine Ahnung. Ich glaub, uns Suzuki Vitara war aber ein V6 Benziner... Vielleicht verwechsele ich das aber auch mit dem Patrol. Glaube, Diesel für den Wald hatten wir nie.


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2015)

Die Leute haben mich gewarnt und ich wollte nicht hören... es schneit und ich will Bergstrecken hoch fahren und hab nichts zum fahren


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Leute haben mich gewarnt und ich wollte nicht hören... es schneit und ich will Bergstrecken hoch fahren und hab nichts zum fahren



Vielleicht sowas? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (22. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Leute haben mich gewarnt und ich wollte nicht hören... es schneit und ich will Bergstrecken hoch fahren und hab nichts zum fahren



du hast nen Subi  was gibts schöneres als Schnee + Allrad  jede Kurve ein heiden Spaß!


----------



## -sori- (22. November 2015)

norse schrieb:


> du hast nen Subi  was gibts schöneres als Schnee + Allrad  jede Kurve ein heiden Spaß!


...und ne Saisonzulassung. ^^


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2015)

Und da ist genau der Fehler im Plan 

Naja... für die zwei mal im Schnee fahren ist es mir dann doch nicht wichtig genug. Ich würde ja auch mit dem Almera den Vogelsberg hochfahren, aber mit 90PS verhungere ich unterwegs.


----------



## norse (22. November 2015)

Ist ein Argument - wobei ich sagen muss, bei deinem wär er mir zu Schade für den Winter! Da hätt ich mehr angst das was kaputt geht (weil er recht tief ist und mancher Schneeberg auch reines Eis sein könnte) als auch die wunderschöne Schnee- Salzpampe hier in De die das Auto zerfrisst.


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2015)

Genau das sind auch die Argumente die aktuell noch etwas überwiegen... 
Fakt ist jedoch das ich für den nächsten Winter unbedingt ein Gefährt brauche das mindestens 150PS hat, sonstwerde ich Wahnsinnig.


----------



## Zeiss (22. November 2015)

Morgen das erste Mal am 7er schrauben. Ich mag es nicht, beim warmen Motor den Thermostat zu wechseln...


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2015)

Echt traurig wie meine einstige "Liebe" aktuell aussieht... es wird Zeit damit er wieder in altem Glanz erscheint. Ziel ist es nächstes Jahr mal die ersten Runden über den Ring zu drehen... jedoch nicht mehr so tief wie auf dem ersten Bild. Hab das Gewindefahrwerk mittlerweile wieder verkauft. Aber hab den Motorumbau wieder verkauft, somit wird er nicht wie geplant mit 250PS sondern nur mit ~ 160PS (143PS Serie) wieder auf die Straße kommen. Bin sogar aktuell stark am Überlegen ob ich nicht eine Gasanlage in den Koffer einbaue und ihn dann einfach das ganze Jahr fahre und den Almera wieder abgebe. Weil 30.000 Kilometer (minus ~ 5.000 Kilometer die ich wohl Subaru fahre) sind mir bei 9L Super Durchschnittsverbrauch doch irgendwie auf Dauer zu teuer.


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2015)

Mit der Tieferlegung wär dir die Karre spätestens in der Kompression von der Furchröhre auseinander gebrochen


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Du weisst schon, dass es Unterschiede bei der Härte von Fahrwerken gibt?


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2015)

Sag nur? Vor allem weiß ich jetzt, dass du keine Ahnung von der Topografie der Nordschleife hast.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Wie soll ich die auch haben, wenn ich da noch nie gefahren bin?
Aber wie kommst du von der Tiefe eines Autos auf sein Fahrverhalten?


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2015)

Die Härte vom Fahrwerk ist unerheblich in den Fall. Wenn das Auto so tief ist, dann setzt du dort überall auf wegen den vielen Bodenwellen, hohen Kerbs, Kuppen und Senken. So wie auf dem Bild oben kannst du dort nur Schritt fahren. Sonst machst du dir das Auto einfach kaputt. 

Der Klassiker ist die leckgeschlagene Ölwanne nachdem das Auto in der Kompression von der Fuchsröhre aufgesetzt hat. 

Aber er hätte bestimmt das Auto hochgekurbelt vor dem Fahren.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2015)

Naja, ich find den nicht wirklich tief.
Tief ist bei mir, wenn man beim TÜV nicht mehr auf die Grube kommt oder unter die Frontschürze keine 2 Zigaretten mehr passen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Härte vom Fahrwerk ist unerheblich in den Fall. Wenn das Auto so tief ist, dann setzt du dort überall auf wegen den vielen Bodenwellen, hohen Kerbs, Kuppen und Senken. So wie auf dem Bild oben kannst du dort nur Schritt fahren. Sonst machst du dir das Auto einfach kaputt.
> 
> Der Klassiker ist die leckgeschlagene Ölwanne nachdem das Auto in der Kompression von der Fuchsröhre aufgesetzt hat.
> 
> Aber er hätte bestimmt das Auto hochgekurbelt vor dem Fahren.



Nun erkläre du mir mal, wie es GT Fahrzeuge dann schaffen, überhaupt eine Runde zu überleben  ?
Beispiele: http://www.edward.nu/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/June-23-2011-221.jpeg
https://www.bmwcca.org/sites/default/files/content/news/P90153480_highRes.jpg


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2015)

Gebaut wie ein Panzer.  Nach den VLN-Rennen kannst du in der Senke von der Fuchsröhre die Schleifspuren sehen, wo die Autos aufsetzen. Zudem liegen die "GT-Autos" für Rennwagen sehr hoch, damit die über die Nordschleife kommen. Für die Grand Prix Strecke sind die VLN-Fahrzeuge deswegen viel zu hoch und zu weich abgestimmt. Da die Autos auf der Nos aber wesentlich mehr Zeit verbringen, muss man diesen Kompromiss eingehen. Außerdem, wer sagt dir denn, dass so ein Hobel nach nem VLN-Rennen nicht komplett revidiert werden muss ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Gebaut wie ein Panzer.



... sind die mit Sicherheit nicht.



Seabound schrieb:


> Nach den VLN-Rennen kannst du in der Senke von der Fuchsröhre die Schleifspuren sehen, wo die Autos aufsetzen. Zudem liegen die "GT-Autos" für Rennwagen sehr hoch, damit die über die Nordschleife kommen.



Ein wenig aufsetzten ist normal. Richtig aufsetzten tun die nicht 
Natürlich liegen die Autos höher als z.B. bei einem HHR Setup, allgemein, vorallem verglichen mit Straßenfahrzeugen aber noch extrem tief.



Seabound schrieb:


> Außerdem, wer sagt dir denn, dass so ein Hobel nach nem VLN-Rennen nicht komplett revidiert werden muss ?



Fast alle Rennfahrzeuge werden nach einem Rennen revidiert. Das hat aber zu 95% nichts mit dem Aufsetzten zu tun, sondern aufgrund des starken Verschleißes aller Bauteile.
Das was aufsetzt sind nur die "weichen" Anbauteile.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2015)

Also irgendwie erschließt sich mir die "faszination nordschleife" nicht so recht. Das ist mir einfach zuviel asphalt.
Da lieber eine runde auf dem Bergring Teterow ,wobei ich vieleicht nicht ganz so da lang heizen würde wie der im video. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDmebIOOVu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hatte heut früh richtung arbeit auch meinen neuen negativ-rekord für das fahren auf der landstrasse. Der liegt jetzt bei 40km/h... außerorts... Hätte fast ins lenkrad gebissen, aber auf der strecke und bei etwas dickerem schneematsch kann man auch nicht mal einfach 3 autos am stück überholen.  Ich hoffe nur die "angst-fahrer" verschwinden bald von der strasse.


----------



## ASD_588 (23. November 2015)

Hat das fahrzeug eine blau plakette für "Historisches Kulturgut" ? 
http://www.raymundmedia.de/wp-content/uploads/Umweltplakette_H.jpg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2015)

Also im video das müßte ein 318 i oder is (e36) sein. Der hat vermutlich grün, wie fast alle benziner.


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ... sind die mit Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Dinger wiegen 1300 Kilo und müssen 6 Stunden am Stück bzw. 24 Stunden am Stück durchfahren. Das sind Panzer, keine filigranen Rennautos. Wenn du mal gesehen hast, die wie ein Fahrer während eines VLN Rennen auf dem Parkplatz neben der Strecke versucht sein Auto mit dem Vorschlaghammer zu reparieren, weißt du, was ich meine.  

Die Autos setzen nicht "ein wenig" auf. In den ersten Runden, mit neuen Reifen und vollem Tank schlagen die GT3 durch. Die setzen mit dem kompletten Unterboden auf. Kann man an der Strecke gut hören. Das scheppert richtig.  

Der Vergleich hinkt einfach.  Man keinen 500 000 € Rennwagen mit entsprechend teurem Fahrwerk mit nem 2000 € Straßenauto mit 900 € Gewindefahrwerk vergleichen und sagen "die GT3 sind ja noch viel tiefer als das Straßenauto, dass kann der PWK auch ab". Geht nicht.


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2015)

Die Karre war in der Tiefe absolut Alltagstauglich, da ist nicht einfach nur ein Gewindefahrwerk drin sondern die kompletten Lager sind alle überarbeitet. Die Karre wäre ohne Probleme über den Ring gekommen... 

Für den Subaru hab ich auch schon fleißig wieder Teile eingekauft


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2015)

Ok, 40 km/h auf der Landstraße bei Schnee ist etwas wenig, aber dass einige da lieber langsamer fahren, kann ich schon verstehen irgendwie... Bin auch lange nicht mehr Landstraße bei Schnee gefahren... Gibt es in der Stadt auch nicht so oft (also Landstraßen)


----------



## dsdenni (23. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Karre war in der Tiefe absolut Alltagstauglich, da ist nicht einfach nur ein Gewindefahrwerk drin sondern die kompletten Lager sind alle überarbeitet. Die Karre wäre ohne Probleme über den Ring gekommen...
> 
> Für den Subaru hab ich auch schon fleißig wieder Teile eingekauft


Jetzt hast du ja Zeit sie einzubauen [emoji87]


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2015)

So schauts aus 
Gibt den Winter eh bisschen was zum Umbauen. Dann hat die Pause wenigstens einen Sinn.


----------



## Kusanar (24. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also im video das müßte ein 318 i oder is (e36) sein. Der hat vermutlich grün, wie fast alle benziner.



Jupp, is ein 318ti E36  Macht schon allein das Zuschauen Spass


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2015)

Der Verkehr wird immer schlimmer... Letzten Dienstag und heute schon wieder einen Unfall gesehen auf dem Weg zur Uni, zum Glück nur Blechschäden... Berlin muss echt mal die Autobahnen ausbauen, man steht nur im Stau...


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2015)

Habe es gestern geschaft den Thermostat zu wechseln, was für eine SCH**SSKONSTRUKTION. Beim Achter war es eine Aufgabe von einer halben Stunde, beim 7er habe ich über zwei Stunden gebraucht(!!! ), inklusive zerkratzte Hände...

Ölwechsel war unspektakulär, beim Kühlwasser habe ich, glaube ich, zu viel drin, aber dürfte kein Problem sein. Die Schläuche an den Spritfilter sind cool, mit Schnellverschlüssen, Rind zurückdrücken, Schlauch abziehen, draufstecken, fertig.

Dann auf dem Heimweg hat die gelbe Motorleuchte geblinkt, heißt eigentlich, dass im Abgas was nicht ganz stimmt. Aber er fuhr ganz normal, Leistung voll da. Zuhause angekommen, hat er geruckelt. Muss mal heute den FS auslesen....


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2015)

Ich brauch dringend Winterreifen. Semis gehen bei diesem Wetter, selbst ohne Schnee, garnicht mehr. Die Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 sind so hart, dass sind nur noch Holzreifen. Die sind komplett durchgefrohren morgens. 

Kenn jemand dass Phänomen, dass die Reifen bei Kälte beim Rangieren knallen und krachen weil die so hart sind und einfach nur noch über den Asphalt schubbern... Liegt aber auch an der Differenzialsperre, weswegen sich das Auto ziemlich verspannt beim Rangieren und bei Tempo 1-2 km/h ein Untersteuerphänomen an den Tag legt


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich brauch dringend Winterreifen. Semis gehen bei diesem Wetter, selbst ohne Schnee, garnicht mehr. Die Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 sind so hart, dass sind nur noch Holzreifen. Die sind komplett durchgefrohren morgens.
> 
> Kenn jemand dass Phänomen, dass die Reifen bei Kälte beim Rangieren knallen und krachen weil die so hart sind und einfach nur noch über den Asphalt schubbern... Liegt aber auch an der Differenzialsperre, weswegen sich das Auto ziemlich verspannt beim Rangieren und bei Tempo 1-2 km/h ein Untersteuerphänomen an den Tag legt



Aber du bist dir sicher, dass es von den Reifen kommt?
Nicht das die Stadt dir eine "Parkkralle" verpasst hat!?


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2015)

Von solch einem Phänomen habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2015)

Das Schieben über die Vorderachse beim Rangieren bzw. das starke Verspannen der Vorderachse wegen der Differenzialsperre haben alle Meganes. Ist z.B. bei meinem Bruder seinem Trophy genauso. Und die Cup 2 sind im tiefgefrosteten Zustand einfach schweine laut, wenn sie über den Asphalt geschoben werden. Jedenfalls lass ich am Freitag oder Samstag Winterreifen drauf ziehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ölwechsel war unspektakulär, beim Kühlwasser habe ich, glaube ich, zu viel drin, aber dürfte kein Problem sein. Die Schläuche an den Spritfilter sind cool, mit Schnellverschlüssen, Rind zurückdrücken, Schlauch abziehen, draufstecken, fertig.
> 
> Dann auf dem Heimweg hat die gelbe Motorleuchte geblinkt, heißt eigentlich, dass im Abgas was nicht ganz stimmt. Aber er fuhr ganz normal, Leistung voll da. Zuhause angekommen, hat er geruckelt. Muss mal heute den FS auslesen....


Kühlwasser kann man nie zu viel auffüllen.  Alles was zu viel ist drückt er raus, wenn der Motor warm ist. Passieren kann da nix.

Eine blinkende MIL bedeutet das der Motor aktuell grade Zündaussetzer hat. Irgendwann schaltet er den Zylinder ab um KAT Schäden zu vermeiden, daher das ruckeln.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2015)

Das blinkt aber nur dann, wenn er Zündaussetzer hat, sprich "aktuell in dem Moment"?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2015)

Ja, er blinkt normalerweise nur wenn die Aussetzer da sind. Wenn irgendwann die Zylinder abgeschaltet sind, sollte die MIL nur noch leuchten. Bei Motor/Kat schädigenden Fehlern blinkt die Lampe manchmal aber auch weiter. Das soll normalerweise signalisieren: "Mach die Kiste endlich aus, sonst geh ich hoch."


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2015)

Lol. Ja, sowas in die Richtung habe ich schon vermutet. Kann ja sein, dass ich nur ein Stecker vergessen habe, habe eigentlich nur zwei abgesteckt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. November 2015)

Das mit dem rangieren kenne ich nur von meinem kumpel beim e36. da ist aber auch das diff geschweißt. 

Total verantwortungslos bei dem wetter mit semis rumzugurken. Dann brauchst dich auch nicht wundern wenn du mal wieder auf ein Stauende krachst.


----------



## Riverna (24. November 2015)

Wundert es dich bei dem Typ ernsthaft? 

Ich würde bei dem Wetter mit meinen Federals nicht wirklich fahren wollen, die wurden bei 5°c Aussentemperatur schon langsam rutschig. Aber gut wahrscheinlich bin ich auch einfach nur verweichlicht...
Aber ich brauch auch neue Winterreifen, obwohl ich nur zwei Runden über die NS gefahren sind... fahren sich meine fast neuen Winterreifen irgendwie sehr sehr rutschig.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. November 2015)

naja gerade bei so 0 grad und dann noch feuchte straße, da rutschen die dinger doch nur. Glaube nicht das richtige Semis noch unter 10 grad vernünftig funktionieren, vor allem wenn der Reifen noch kalt ist.


----------



## Riverna (24. November 2015)

Wenn man sehr vorsichtig fährt ist es sicherlich fahrbar, wobei der Michelin Pilot Sport Cup Reifen eh kein Semislick Reifen ist. Genau so wenig wie der Federal RSR und Konsorte. Das sind alles UHP Reifen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2015)

Vorsichtiges fahren reduziert den Bremsweg nicht. 

Wenn man die Reifen durch zick-zack fahren immer bei Laune hält, dann kann man die auch bei kaltem Wetter fahren. Wird nur nen bischen anstrengend mit der Zeit.

...mitlerweile habe ich auch Winterreifen drauf. Natürlich war über Sommer direkt bei einem nen Ventil kaputt gegangen und keine Luft mehr drauf. Wär ja auch zu schön, wenn mal was klappen würde. Naja ist ja zum Glück kein Beinbruch grad das Ventil zu tauschen.


----------



## Riverna (24. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vorsichtiges fahren reduziert den Bremsweg nicht.
> .



Vorsichte Fahrweise = weniger Geschwindigkeit = kürzerer Bremsweg... 

Muss ich nicht viel zu sagen oder? Das du natürlich nie im Leben langsamer fahren würdest da du dann Pseudo Allrad und Rennfahrergene steht natürlich nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Da steht doch quattro drauf, da muss auch quattro drin sein und nicht 4motion Hang-On


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> naja gerade bei so 0 grad und dann noch feuchte straße, da rutschen die dinger doch nur. Glaube nicht das richtige Semis noch unter 10 grad vernünftig funktionieren, vor allem wenn der Reifen noch kalt ist.



Eben bei Schneeregen heimfahren war schon asozial. Ich hatte die Hosen gestrichen voll. Nicht warmgefahren funktionieren die Dinger selbst im Sommer nicht richtig. Aber bei Nässe und Kälte ist das einfach nur noch unberechenbar und extrem zickig. Deswegen sehe ich auch das Argument mit dem Stauende nicht. Ich fahr wie auf rohen Eierschalen und werde den Teufel tun und schnell fahren. Freitag hab ich Termin in der Werkstatt für die Winterreifen. Wird echt Zeit. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn man sehr vorsichtig fährt ist es sicherlich fahrbar, wobei der Michelin Pilot Sport Cup Reifen eh kein Semislick Reifen ist. Genau so wenig wie der Federal RSR und Konsorte. Das sind alles UHP Reifen.



Möööp. Falsch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kopier Dir zur besseren Orientierung mal die Sammelliste ausem Touriforum hier rein...

*sportliche Straßenreifen (bedingt rennstreckentauglich):*

- Bridgestone RE050A
- Conti SC 5P
- Dunlop SP Sportmaxx RT
- Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2
- Hankook Ventus S1 evo2
- Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 (Auslaufmodell, aber immer noch gut)
- Michelin Pilot SuperSport
- Pirelli P Zero (ohne Zusatz Rosso oder Nero)


*"UHP" Sportreifen (zwischen Straßenreifen und Semis angesiedelt):*

- Bridgestone RE070 (leider nur in 225/45 R17 + 20'')
- Dunlop Direzza Sport z1 Starspec (keine E-Nummer, Nachfolger z2 soll noch 2012 kommen)
- Dunlop SP600
- Federal 595 RS-R
- Hankook R-S2 (Auslaufmodell, Nachfolger R-S3 noch nicht in D zu haben)
- Hankook R-S3 (seit 2013 in D zu haben und dem Ad08 mind. ebenbürtig)
- Kumho XS KU36 (+ Vorgänger KU15)
- Toyo R1-R
- Yokohama AD08
- Yokohama AD08 R (vermutlich der Beste in dieser Klasse)
- Nankang NS-2R (Mischung "120 soft")


*waschechte Semislicks:*

- Bridgestone RE55
- Bridgestone RE11s
- Conti ForceContact
- Dmack TrackDay (unter Vorbehalt)
- Dunlop SportMaxx Race
- Dunlop Direzza 03G (setzt die Maßstäbe)
- Falken Azenis RT-615K
- Federal FZ201 (neu 2012)
- Hankook TD z221 (neu 2012)
- Hankook z214 (nahezu ein Slick, vermutlich ohne E-Kennzeichnung)
- Kumho V700/V70a
- Michelin PS Cup/Cup+
_*- Michelin PS Cup 2*_
- Pirelli P Zero Corsa
- Pirelli P Zero Trofeo
- Pirelli P Zero Trofeo R (neu)
- Toyo R888
- Yokohama A048R
- Yokohama A050 (neu)


----------



## Riverna (24. November 2015)

Der ist irgendwie cool.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorsichte Fahrweise = weniger Geschwindigkeit = kürzerer Bremsweg...
> 
> Muss ich nicht viel zu sagen oder? Das du natürlich nie im Leben langsamer fahren würdest da du dann Pseudo Allrad und Rennfahrergene steht natürlich nicht zur Diskussion.



Weniger Geschwindigkeit? Fährst du dann nur noch 20?

Selbst bei weniger Geschwindigkeit kann hinter einem Auto ein Kind hervorlaufen oder jemand schneidet dich auf der Autobahn. Ampeln nehmen auf vorsichtig fahrende Autos auch keine Rücksicht, sondern schalten einfach um. Das gleiche gilt für Ausweichmanöver auf der Landstraße, wenn dich im dunkeln auf einmal nen riesen Steak anguckt.


----------



## Riverna (24. November 2015)

Jetzt mal ehrlich... stellst du dich absichtlich so dumm? 

Es macht doch wohl ein Unterschied ob ich 100km/h oder nur 75km/h auf der Landstraße fahre, von 20km/h hat niemand gesprochen. Musst du immer ins extreme fallen? Jeder halbwegs rutinierte Autofahrer kann in etwa die Ampel einschätzen wann sie umspringt. Einzig das Argument mit den Kindern in der Stadt kann ich gelten lassen. Ausserdem sage ich nicht das man mit Sommerreifen im Winter fahren soll, sondern das wenn man es muss (warum auch immer) man eben deutlich langsamer fahren muss. Das solltest selbst du verstehen...


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Möööp. Falsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie sprechen von dem hier, oder?
MICHELIN Pilot Sport Cup 2 | | MICHELIN
Das sieht man doch schon am Profil, dass das nen Semislick ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. November 2015)

macht doch gar kein Sinn so einen reifen zu fahren nur weil man 2 mal im jahr auf der rennstrecke ist.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

Waren die Dinger nicht Serie?


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2015)

Serie waren die Michelin Pilot Sport 2. Renault bietet aber für den Megane auch den Pilot Sport Cup 2 an, da die auf dem Megane Trophy R verbaut waren. Also hab ich mir die zugelegt, als die Pilot Sport 2 durch waren. 

Und ja, Excite hat Recht. Für den Alltagsgebrauch nicht zwingend zu empfehlen, eigentlich sogar sinnlos, aber was solls ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie sprechen von dem hier, oder?
> MICHELIN Pilot Sport Cup 2 | | MICHELIN
> Das sieht man doch schon am Profil, dass das nen Semislick ist.



Einen Semislick erkennt man nicht immer am Profil 
Und ein PS Cup hat auch noch ziemlich viel Negativprofil.



Seabound schrieb:


> Eben bei Schneeregen heimfahren war schon asozial. Ich hatte die Hosen gestrichen voll. Nicht warmgefahren funktionieren die Dinger selbst im Sommer nicht richtig. Aber bei Nässe und Kälte ist das einfach nur noch unberechenbar und extrem zickig. Deswegen sehe ich auch das Argument mit dem Stauende nicht. Ich fahr wie auf rohen Eierschalen und werde den Teufel tun und schnell fahren. Freitag hab ich Termin in der Werkstatt für die Winterreifen. Wird echt Zeit.



Nun stell dich mal nicht so an 
Ein kalter Semi hat immer noch mehr Traktion bei Nässe und Kälte als die meisten preiswerten Sommer und Winterreifen 
Bei stehendem Wasser muss man halt etwas vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, er blinkt normalerweise nur wenn die Aussetzer da sind. Wenn irgendwann die Zylinder abgeschaltet sind, sollte die MIL nur noch leuchten. Bei Motor/Kat schädigenden Fehlern blinkt die Lampe manchmal aber auch weiter. Das soll normalerweise signalisieren: "Mach die Kiste endlich aus, sonst geh ich hoch."



So, FS ausgelesen, stand tatsächlich "Verbrennungsaussetzer, mehrere Zylinder"... Aber als ich vorhin heimgefahren bin, war er ruhig und lief auch gut. Aber, sobald die Tankentlüftung aktiv wird, läuft er wie ein Sack voll Nüsse. Also, Fehlersuche geht weiter... Es hat auf jeden Fall was mit der Tankentlüftung zu tun. Auch wenn ich die Tankentlüftungsventile über die Diagnose ansteuere, läuft er besch*ssen, mache ich sie zu, wieder seidenweich und ruhig.


----------



## dsdenni (24. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der ist irgendwie cool.


Was ist das für ein Auto? 

Find den auch garnich schlecht [emoji5]


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nun stell dich mal nicht so an
> Ein kalter Semi hat immer noch mehr Traktion bei Nässe und Kälte als die meisten preiswerten Sommer und Winterreifen
> Bei stehendem Wasser muss man halt etwas vorsichtig sein.



Ja super. Schneit seit Stunden. Liegen schon ca. 10 cm Schnee. Ich muss mir für morgen den Mercedes von Schwiegervatern borgen... Ich kuck ma, ob ich die Tage ein Video davon einstellen kann, wie die Dinger knallen, beiM Losfahren, wenn sie kalt sind.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (24. November 2015)

Ich musste den einen Tag als 5cm Neuschnee lag 40km zu meinem Elternhaus fahren, weil dort meine Winterreifen lagerten. 
Das war mit meinen schon fast abgefahrenen Bridgestone Potenza xyz auch nicht so cool, wobei es noch ging wenn man vorsichtig gefahren ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja super. Schneit seit Stunden. Liegen schon ca. 10 cm Schnee. Ich muss mir für morgen den Mercedes von Schwiegervatern borgen... Ich kuck ma, ob ich die Tage ein Video davon einstellen kann, wie die Dinger knallen, beiM Losfahren, wenn sie kalt sind.



Du sollst da ja auch nicht mit fahren, wenn Schnee liegt, da funktioniert kein Sommerreifen 
Und große Verspannungen im Antriebsstrang zeugen eher von einer guter Haftung der Reifen


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2015)

Mich hat vor Jahren mal der Schnee erwischt als ich mit dem BMW C1 in der Schule war. Das Ding auf geschlossener Schneedecke ist wirklich abenteuerlich.


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Auto?
> 
> Find den auch garnich schlecht [emoji5]



Sieht mir stark nach einem alten Ford Escort Turnier aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß ja nicht, aber irgendwie von allem zuviel. Die Reifen, der Doppelröhrer...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> So, FS ausgelesen, stand tatsächlich "Verbrennungsaussetzer, mehrere Zylinder"... Aber als ich vorhin heimgefahren bin, war er ruhig und lief auch gut. Aber, sobald die Tankentlüftung aktiv wird, läuft er wie ein Sack voll Nüsse. Also, Fehlersuche geht weiter... Es hat auf jeden Fall was mit der Tankentlüftung zu tun. Auch wenn ich die Tankentlüftungsventile über die Diagnose ansteuere, läuft er besch*ssen, mache ich sie zu, wieder seidenweich und ruhig.



Ich tippe mal auf eine abgerutschte Regenerierleitung vor dem Regenerierventil. Da wird er reichlich Falschluft ziehen, sobald das Ventil aufgeht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nun stell dich mal nicht so an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wär mal nen interessanter Test.  Ling-Long-Ding-Dong Winterreifen vs Semi Slick bei -5°C und trockener Fahrbahn.

Wir hatten mal nen SLK55 mit R888 da, als 10cm Schnee lagen. Selbst nach dem Anschieben ist er auf dem total ebenen Hof vor der Werkstatt einfach stehen geblieben. Also im Schnee mit Semis ist keine so gute Idee.


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf eine abgerutschte Regenerierleitung vor dem Regenerierventil. Da wird er reichlich Falschluft ziehen, sobald das Ventil aufgeht.



Okay, das werde ich mal checken, muss das Ding erstmal finden...

Aber mal grundsätzlich zur Tankentlüftung: das Ding ist dazu da um den Druck im Tank nahe dem atmosphärischen Druck zu halten, sprich dass im Tank eben kein Vakuum/Unterdruck entsteht durch das Abpumpen vom Sprit?

Heute früh hatte ich wieder Zündaussetzer, beim Beschleunigen auf der Autobahnauffahrt... Er hat einpaar Zylinder abgeschaltet (die gelbe MKL leuchtete) und ich bin ganz sachte gefahren, kann eigentlich nichts weiter passieren, aber auf Dauernicht gut für's Getriebe. Auf dem Parkplatz angekommen, habe ich den Motor ausgemacht (das Auto komplett aus) , 10 Sekunden gewartet und wieder gestartet. Die MKL blieb aus (wie kann das denn sein? wenn ein Fehler gesetzt wurde, muss sie doch anbleiben?) und auch nach 2-3 Gasstößen blieb sie aus, der Motor drehte schnell und gleichmässig hoch, ohne Probleme... 

Irgendwie ist der Zeitpunkt etwas blöd. Das kann doch nicht durch den reparierten Thermostat kommen? Klar, er läuft jetzt 20°C heißer (erreicht jetzt seine 103° bis 105°, davor kam er nicht mal über 85°-90°)  aber dafür ist er auch ausgelegt... und im Sommer hatte er diese 105° ja auch.


----------



## aloha84 (25. November 2015)

Echt über 100 Grad? Ist das normal?
Alle Autos die ich bis jetzt gefahren habe, hatten um die 90 Grad.....am 95 im Stand --> gingen die Lüfter los wie blöde.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Echt über 100 Grad? Ist das normal?
> Alle Autos die ich bis jetzt gefahren habe, hatten um die 90 Grad.....am 95 im Stand --> gingen die Lüfter los wie blöde.



Von der Anzeige abgelesen oder den Sensorwert ausgelesen ? Die Anzeigen sind nur Schätzeisen, bzw haben eigentlich nur drei Stufen: zu kalt, Betriebstemperatur, zu heiß 
Unter Teillast ist >100 Grad durchaus normal. Unter Vollast sollte die Kühlmitteltemp irgendwo um 90Grad liegen.


----------



## aloha84 (25. November 2015)

Anzeige abgelesen.
Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Von der Anzeige abgelesen oder den Sensorwert ausgelesen ? Die Anzeigen sind nur Schätzeisen, bzw haben eigentlich nur drei Stufen: zu kalt, Betriebstemperatur, zu heiß
> Unter Teillast ist >100 Grad durchaus normal. Unter Vollast sollte die Kühlmitteltemp irgendwo um 90Grad liegen.



Es sind die Werte, mit denen die beiden DMEs rechnen, also echte Werte. Der N73 läuft ziemlich heiß, ist aber normal und gewollt, des Verbrauchs wegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Okay, das werde ich mal checken, muss das Ding erstmal finden...
> 
> Aber mal grundsätzlich zur Tankentlüftung: das Ding ist dazu da um den Druck im Tank nahe dem atmosphärischen Druck zu halten, sprich dass im Tank eben kein Vakuum/Unterdruck entsteht durch das Abpumpen vom Sprit?
> 
> ...



Ne leider komplett falsch. Das Tankbelüftungsventil übernimmt die Aufgabe das der Tank mit Außenluft befüllt wird, wenn das Benzin abgesaugt wird. Das Ventil sitzt meistens im Tankdeckel und ist rein mechanisch.

Das Regeneriersystem ist dafür da um die entstehenden Benzingase aus dem Tank zu speichern und dem Motor zuzuführen. Wenn das Auto abgestellt wird und sich der Sprit erwärmt, entstehen Dämpfe, die vom Aktivkohlebehälter gespeichert werden. Wenn das Auto dann läuft und einen bestimmten Betriebspunkt erreicht, wird das Regenerierventil angesteuert und Frischluft durch den Aktivkohlebehälter in den Motor gesaugt. Die Luft wird von der Aktivkohle mit Kraftstoff angereichert, bis die gespeicherten Dämpfe wieder aus dem Filter raus sind. Der Motor magert wärend der Regenerierung das Gemisch leicht ab.(es kommt ja ein gewisser Teil aus der Regenerierung)

Ich vermute eher das bei der Reparatur vom Thermostat irgendwas in die Hose gegangen ist.  Daran das der Motor heißer läuft kann es nicht liegen.

Dem Getriebe ist es übrigens total egal wie unrund der Motor läuft. Es schadet nur dem Motor, wenn man mit abgeschalteten Zylindern weiterfährt. Die Zylinder laufen dann ja komplett kalt. Außerdem passt das Gemisch der anderen Zylinder nicht, weil die Lambdaregelung bei abgeschalteten Zylindern nicht arbeiten kann.(ist ja logisch bei dem vielen Sauerstoff im Abgas)

Ab wann die MKL anbleibt hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Es hängt von der Art des Fehlercodes ab, vom Hersteller, welche Abgasnorm das Fzg. hat und und und...



aloha84 schrieb:


> Echt über 100 Grad? Ist das normal?
> Alle Autos die ich bis jetzt gefahren habe, hatten um die 90 Grad.....am  95 im Stand --> gingen die Lüfter los wie blöde.


Motoren mit Kennfeldthermostat laufen im Leerlauf und bei Teillast mit bis zu 115°C. Unter Vollast wird das Kühlwasser auf etwa 70-80°C runtergekühlt.


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2015)

Es ist nicht falsch, es sind einfach nur zwei Namen für dasselbe. Regeneriersventil (so wie Du es nennst) = Tankentlüftungsventil (so wie BMW es nennt). 

Tankbelüftungsventil sitzt bei BMW nicht im Tankdeckel, sondern oben am Tank selbst.

Ich poste mal das Bild wie die Spritversorgung beim N73 funktioniert, wenn ich zu Hause bin, nicht dass wir aneinenader vorbei reden 

Was könnte da in die Hose gegangen sein? In der Nähe von dem Ding war ja nichts, was man aus "Versehen" abziehen könnte und es ist ja auch nicht der Erste, den ich tausche. Aber Fehler kann natürlich immer passieren, jetzt muss ich ihn "nur noch" finden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Eventuell nen Massekabel was unter einer Schraube saß hängt jetzt lose in der Luft, weil es weggerutscht ist?
Unterdruckleitungen haben ja meistens keine Schellen, von daher muss man ja nur mal sich drauf abstützen um die auseinander zu ziehen. Das geht ziemlich schnell.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. November 2015)

Aber im tank is doch eh immer unterdruck ?


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. November 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen wenn im Tank Unterdruck ist, ist irgendwas falsch gelaufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Im Tank kann ein bischen Unterdruck entstehen. Das sollte aber nicht zu viel sein, sonst hat man ziemlich schnell ne getrocknete Rosine unterm Auto.  Ich schätze mal bei -0,3 Bar (relativ) gibt so ein Tank auf und implodiert.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2015)

Immer diese neumodischen Plastiktanks


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Ich glaub so nen Blechtank hält weniger aus.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2015)

Der kann wenigstens rosten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. November 2015)

Ka aber zischt doch immer ein bisschen wenn man den tank auf macht ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

Ja wie ich gesagt habe... Nen bischen Unter oder Überdruck kann da drauf sein. Das ist aber nicht wirklich viel. <0,1 Bar relativ


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ka aber zischt doch immer ein bisschen wenn man den tank auf macht ?



Die Tankentlüftung. Das zischt auch bei wenig Unterdruck und das zischt auch nur wenn der Tank recht leer ist. Ist er halb voll merkt man es nicht (zumindestens ist es mir dann nie aufgefallen). Zischen kann man auch schon bei weniger als 0.5bar hören.


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2015)

So, hier ist das versprochene Diagramm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Legende:



1 Luftfilter | 2 Saugrohr
3 Motor | 4 Abgasanlage
5 Lambdasonde | 6 Tankentlüftungsventil
7 Spülluft | 8 Digitale Motor Elektronik
9 Aktivkohlefilter | 10 Diagnosemodul für Tankleck (nur US-Ausführung)
11 Überschlagventil | 12 Ausgleichsbehälter für Kraftstoff
13 Staubfilter (nur US-Ausführung) | 14 Betriebsentlüftung
15 Druckprüfleitung | 16 Tankdeckel
17 Tankentlüftungsventil | 18 Betriebsentlüftungsventil
19 Rückschlagklappe | 20 Schwalltopf
21 Elektrische Kraftstoffpumpe | 22 Druckbegrenzungsventil
23 Saugstrahlpumpen | 24 Kraftstoffbehälter
25 Auslaufschutzventil | 26 Betriebsentlüftungsventil
27 Betankungsentlüftung | 28 Kraftstoff-Rücklaufleitung
29 Druckregler | 30 Kraftstofffilter
31 Leckagefilter | 32 Hochdruckpumpe
33 Rail | **

Wichtig: Bei meinem Motor sind die Positionen 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7 und 8 doppelt vorhanden, je eins pro Bank.

Gerade auf dem Heimweg war alles in Ordnung, kein Geblinke, die MKL ist aus, Leistung ist da, auch wenn man beschleunigt......


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Tankentlüftung. Das zischt auch bei wenig Unterdruck und das zischt auch nur wenn der Tank recht leer ist. Ist er halb voll merkt man es nicht (zumindestens ist es mir dann nie aufgefallen). Zischen kann man auch schon bei weniger als 0.5bar hören.



Ja ich tank ja immer wenn leer ist. 

Habe eben bei einer Aktion mitgemacht und einen Werkzeugkoffer im Wert von 100 Euro ergattern können. war auf der Website versteckt und wurde über einen versteckten Link für 50 cent verkauft. Der Betrag einfach nur weil bei FB ja Gewinnspiele rechtlich etwas schwierig sind.   So ein KS Teile Koffer 179 Teile 
Also checkt mal die Website ab ! 

showcars24.com - Spezialist fÃ¼r Nissan Skyline R33 GTR, Nissan Skyline R33 GTST, Nissan Silvia - showcars 24 - JDM Teile, Japanimport, Tuning, TÃœV Abnahme, Nissan Skyline, Nissan Skyline R33 GTR, Nissan Skyline GTR R33, Nissan skyline R33 GTST


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djws-Y6vKNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Fresse läuft der weiße Evo fett.  So muss das sein! Der darf bestimmt alle 500km die Kiste waschen, weil man nach hinten nix mehr sieht.

Ist das wohl in Malaysia erlaubt mit Rennbremsen auf der Straße zu fahren? Die hören sich gut an!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Tankentlüftung. Das zischt auch bei wenig Unterdruck und das zischt auch nur wenn der Tank recht leer ist. Ist er halb voll merkt man es nicht (zumindestens ist es mir dann nie aufgefallen). Zischen kann man auch schon bei weniger als 0.5bar hören.



Ja ich tank ja immer wenn leer ist. 

Habe eben bei einer Aktion mitgemacht und einen Werkzeugkoffer im Wert von 100 Euro ergattern können. war auf der Website versteckt und wurde über einen versteckten Link für 50 cent verkauft. Der Betrag einfach nur weil bei FB ja Gewinnspiele rechtlich etwas schwierig sind.   So ein KS Teile Koffer 179 Teile 
Also checkt mal die Website ab ! 

showcars24.com - Spezialist fÃ¼r Nissan Skyline R33 GTR, Nissan Skyline R33 GTST, Nissan Silvia - showcars 24 - JDM Teile, Japanimport, Tuning, TÃœV Abnahme, Nissan Skyline, Nissan Skyline R33 GTR, Nissan Skyline GTR R33, Nissan skyline R33 GTST

hier war er versteckt : Temp - showcars 24 - JDM Teile, Japanimport, Tuning, TÃœV Abnahme, Nissan Skyline, Nissan Skyline R33 GTR, Nissan Skyline GTR R33, Nissan skyline R33 GTST


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (26. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Thread*

mojn moin, sachtma mäddels ne karre so zum spasshaben und evt aufbauen. wo tuning und ersatzteile nicht teuer sind , habt ihr da evt was aufn schirm ? polo 86c coupe ,  golf 2 . oder 3 . oder doch nen mazda mx 3 / 5 , oder einen nissan sunny. was auch immer. hauptsache nen fahrwekr kostet nicht die welt und nen sport esd oder was auch immer. leistung ist bei sowas ja immer relativ. fest steht der wird ausgeräumt fürn nen besseres leistungs gewicht. udn für meinen teil ist es eher gedacht für landstrassen fetzten oder criusen. da könnten aach 75 ps in einem auto spass machen wenn es denn dann 800 kg wiegt oder so  

mfg


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2015)

Nissan Sunny GTi hatte ich mal und war sehr zufrieden. Ein sehr geiles Auto und meiner Meinung nach das beste Auto von denen die du aufgezählt hast. einen Mazda MX3 V3 habe ich auch noch (bzw eigentlich meine Freundin). Ist auch ein sehr cooles Auto aber mit den original V6 Motor nicht so sehr spaßig, darum hab ich einen Umbau auf den 2.5L V6 gemacht und damit macht er schon sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (26. November 2015)

naja nen mx -3 hatte ich ja auch noch bis vor kurzen  und das "nur " mit nen 1,6er . der aber dennoch mit dem orginal getriebe in den 5 gang den Begrenzer lief.  wahr wohl der kat weg und das steuergerät angepasst.. nur fehlt mir mit dem aktuellen "familien" skoda irgendwie der "spass" darum bin ich da auf der suche. ich hatte auch schon mal nen polo gehabt. mit nem supersprint auspuff und fahrwerk aber das sind alles sachen die schon so waren. und nichts was ich selber zu stande gebracht hab, da ich mittlerweile ne kleine garage habe kann ich mich wenigstens mal mit sowas gedanklich beschäftigen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. November 2015)

Schon mal über Honda Civic nachgedacht ? oder ein alter CRX ? Teile sind günstig, über 100 PS und wenig gewicht.


----------



## HordyH (26. November 2015)

Au man was man hier so liest...sehr viel halbwissen.

Zum Thema Unterdruck im Tank: kleiner Tipp Benzin gast im Tank, das zischen ist wenn dann überdruck.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2015)

Ich hab noch nie gehört, dass ein Tank zischt...


----------



## HordyH (26. November 2015)

Kann schonmal sein vorallem im sommer und fast leerem Tank


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2015)

Ich fahr nie leer. Meist tank ich, wenn das Dings erst viertels leer ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. November 2015)

Hast du zu viel zeit oder was ? Ich meine dann bist du in der Zeit wo ein normaler Mensch einmal an der Tanke ist 4 mal am tanken.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Der "Was habt ihr gerade gekauft" Thread*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> mojn moin, sachtma mäddels ne karre so zum spasshaben und evt aufbauen. wo tuning und ersatzteile nicht teuer sind , habt ihr da evt was aufn schirm ? polo 86c coupe ,  golf 2 . oder 3 . oder doch nen mazda mx 3 / 5 , oder einen nissan sunny. was auch immer. hauptsache nen fahrwekr kostet nicht die welt und nen sport esd oder was auch immer. leistung ist bei sowas ja immer relativ. fest steht der wird ausgeräumt fürn nen besseres leistungs gewicht. udn für meinen teil ist es eher gedacht für landstrassen fetzten oder criusen. da könnten aach 75 ps in einem auto spass machen wenn es denn dann 800 kg wiegt oder so
> 
> mfg


Wie wärs mit nem alten 3er BMW?
Da kriegst du fast alles für und spassig ist der auf jeden Fall.


----------



## DanielX (26. November 2015)

@*Mr.Ultimo* 

Wenn du schon den Golf2 erwähnst, könnte ich dir noch den Scirocco GT2 empfehlen. Das Auto und Teile bekommst du günstig.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hast du zu viel zeit oder was ? Ich meine dann bist du in der Zeit wo ein normaler Mensch einmal an der Tanke ist 4 mal am tanken.



So hab ich im Notfall meist ein vollgetanktes Auto. Ist doch gut.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. November 2015)

Was den für ein Notfall ?!


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was den für ein Notfall ?!


Hast du noch nie nen Notfall gehabt, bei dem du ein paar hundert Kilometer fahren musst?
Ich ja und es ist gut wenn das Auto dann genug Sprit im Tank hat.


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2015)

Ihr habt Diskussionsthemen...


----------



## keinnick (26. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du noch nie nen Notfall gehabt, bei dem du ein paar hundert Kilometer fahren musst?
> Ich ja und es ist gut wenn das Auto dann genug Sprit im Tank hat.



Ein Notfall wäre für mich, dass ich (lt. MFA) noch 10km weit komme und keine Tanke in der Nähe ist. Aber so leer fahre ich den Tank eh nie. Bis zur nächsten Tanke sollte man schon kommen und dementsprechend mitdenken. So weit sind die ja nun auch nicht entfernt, es sei denn man fährt nen Tesla oder tankt Wasserstoff.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. November 2015)

Naja also wenn ich nen notfall habe und mehrere 100 km fahren muss dann habe ich auch noch 5 minuten zum tanken.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. November 2015)

Das ist wahrscheinlich der Unterschied zwischen Eltern und nicht-Eltern, bei den Geschichten, die man dann so 10Jahre später über sich hört.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

Ich glaub hier wissen manche nicht was ein wirklicher Notfall ist und dass es da auf jede Minute ankommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2015)

Bei einem "richtigen" Notfall hält man sich aber auch nicht an die Verkehrsregeln und drückt richtig durch. Über Fußgängerwege, im Gegenverkehr und über rote Ampeln. Wenn du so mehrere hundert Kilometer fährst, muss du eh mal tanken. Ich bin nachts mal einem Freund zur Hilfe gekommen bei einem "echten" Notfall, wo es um Sekunden ging. Muss ich auch nicht immer haben. Aber ein Krankenwagen hätte locker 5-8 Minuten länger gebraucht.
Ich hatte zwar kein weißes Tuch dabei und das hätte sicher mecker mit den Grünen gegeben aber in den Moment nehm ich das gerne mal in kauf.


----------



## XE85 (26. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier wissen manche nicht was ein  wirklicher Notfall ist und dass es da auf jede Minute ankommt.



Du bist mit dem Privat PKW kein Einsatzwagen, ergo darf es dir im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr nicht auf jede Minute ankommen, vor allem zur Sicherheit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Es mag sein das manchmal ein Einsatzwagen ein paar Minuten länger braucht, aber es hat keiner was wenn bei so einer Aktion vielleicht unbeteiligte Dritte am Friedhof landen. Nicht umsonst fahren Einsatzfahrzeuge mit Folgeton und Blaulicht mit geschulten Fahrern.


----------



## JaniZz (26. November 2015)

Was raucht ihr so?  

Echt unterhaltsam  

Wenn es anfängt zu ruckeln, geht es noch 3 km... Alles schon erlebt [emoji14] 

Ich bin einmal zur Tankstelle gerollt 

Und wenn ich ein Notfall habe und mehrere hundert Kilometer fahren muss, gehe ich tanken und dafür pinkel ich unterwegs im Kaffee Becher. 

Problem gelöst


----------



## Hitman-47 (26. November 2015)

Kann mir da als Szenario höchstens vorstellen, dass man mitten in der Pampa zu unchristlichen Uhrzeiten liegenbleibt, bei den äußeren Temperaturen und ohne Handyempfang (ja, das muss alles erstmal zusammen passieren ) wäre ich über Nacht durchaus froh wenn ich nen mehr oder minder vollen Tank hätte. Sofern nicht gerade der Motor an sich Schuld für die Panne ist. Kann einem bei entsprechendem Schneeaufkommen vielleicht durchaus mal passieren, so ähnlich verlief mal die Weihnachtsnacht bei uns.  Aber nun ja, ob man da jetzt immer mit Minimum 3/4-Tankinhalt rumfahren muss, wenn's das Gewissen beruhigt dann soll man es machen. ^^


----------



## keinnick (26. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier wissen manche nicht was ein wirklicher Notfall ist und dass es da auf jede Minute ankommt.



Oben schreibst Du von einem Notfall, bei dem man "ein paar hundert Kilometer" fahren muss. Ganz ehrlich, bei so einer Strecke fallen 2 Minuten tanken nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Davon ab ist das alles ziemlich "konstruiert". Ich hatte noch nie einen Notfall, bei dem ich auf dem Weg mangels Sprit liegengeblieben bin. Ich streite nicht ab, dass das in ungünstigen Fällen passieren könnte, aber deshalb immer mit einem vollen Tank rumzufahren halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Zeiss (26. November 2015)

Was für ein absoluter Schwachsinn mit diesem "Notfall". Wenn es tatsächlich so ein Notfall sein sollte, ruft man einen Notarzt. Und wenn man einem Polizisten dann von so einem "Notfall" erzählt, hat man ganz andere Probleme.

Ich tanke, wenn die Lampe angeht, also sind dann rund 50km Reichweite.

Zum Thema "Verbrennungsaussetzer": ich habe ihn etwas mehr gefordert, aus dem Drehzahlkeller bis auf  5000, nichts, nada, läuft, keine Fehler, kein Blinken, sauberer und  druckvoller Durchzug. Scheinbar hatte der Lange wirklich nur einen  Schluck auf. Durch das Fahren weit unterhalb der Betriebstemperatur könnten die Brennräume versaut sein, die erstmal freigeblasen werden mussten. Durch das Tauschen der Filter könnten irgendwo Luftblasen im System sein, die erst rausmussten.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

Mir egal was jemand von denkt, ich musste schon mal 250km wegen etwas fahren, davon 240km Autobahn. 
Da hat es mich auch nicht interessiert ob der Motor hopps geht.
Die Ernüchterung, wenn man nen 15km vorm Ziel nen Anruf kriegt das es zu spät ist, ist dementsprechend gross.

Aber das kann jeder sehen wie er will und ist mir auch so ziemlich egal.


----------



## Zeiss (26. November 2015)

Was soll es denn für ein Notfall bitte sein?

Wenn Dich ein Polizist rauszieht und Du ihm was von Notfall erzählst und deswegen zu schnell unterwegs bist, wird er Dir direkt was erzählen und meiner Meinung nach, ist es auch richtig so. Auch ein vermeintlicher Notfall gibt Dir kein Freifahrtschein Dich über allgemeingeltende Regeln hinweg zu setzen, wie in diesem Fall StVO.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2015)

Was soll von 240km Autobahn am Motor kaputt gehen?  Jeder Serienmotor, der Wartung bekommen hat kann 240km Dauervollgas am Stück fahren ohne das es irgendwas ausmacht. Hat den Vorteil das er dann wieder gut frei ist. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was soll es denn für ein Notfall bitte sein?
> 
> Wenn Dich ein Polizist rauszieht und Du ihm was von Notfall erzählst und  deswegen zu schnell unterwegs bist, wird er Dir direkt was erzählen und  meiner Meinung nach, ist es auch richtig so. Auch ein vermeintlicher  Notfall gibt Dir kein Freifahrtschein Dich über allgemeingeltende Regeln  hinweg zu setzen, wie in diesem Fall StVO.


In der STVZO steht sogar das du dich im Notfall so verhalten darfst. Warnblinker und ein weißes Tuch am Auto befestigen. Dann darf man auch über rote Ampeln fahren usw....

Ein Notfall ist natürlich nicht ein Ausverkauf bei Alternate oder nen Date oder sonstiges unsinniges. So darf man nur fahren wenn Leben in Gefahr sind.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2015)

In der Zulassungsordnung? Was hat das denn da verloren...


----------



## Zeiss (26. November 2015)

Dieses Paragraf will ich sehen...

Notfälle im Sinne des Gesetzes sind nur lebensbedrohliche Dinge.


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll von 240km Autobahn am Motor kaputt gehen?  Jeder Serienmotor, der Wartung bekommen hat kann 240km Dauervollgas am Stück fahren ohne das es irgendwas ausmacht. Hat den Vorteil das er dann wieder gut frei ist.
> .



Dann bist du noch keinen Fünfzylinder im Audi 90 gefahren.
Die überhitzen regelmäßig. 

Ausserdem rede ich davon schnell auf der Autobahn zu fahren.

Lustig dass dann manche gleich anfangen mit, dass das einem nicht das Recht gibt sich über die StVO zu setzen.
Hier ist ja noch nie einer zu schnell gefahren oder bei dunkelgelb über die Ampel. 
Ich rede auch nicht davon andere zu gefährden. 
Auch rede ich von Minuten und nicht Sekunden, wie es bei einem notarzt der Fall ist.


----------



## keinnick (26. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In der STVZO steht sogar das du dich im Notfall so verhalten darfst. Warnblinker und ein weißes Tuch am Auto befestigen. Dann darf man auch über rote Ampeln fahren usw....


Wo steht das? Davon habe ich noch nie gehört und kann es mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass das zulässig ist, bzw. einem irgendwelche "Sonderrechte" verleiht.


----------



## Zeiss (26. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ausserdem rede ich davon schnell auf der Autobahn zu fahren.



Es kam zwar nicht von Dir, aber er redet von was anderem:



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei einem "richtigen" Notfall hält man sich  aber auch nicht an die Verkehrsregeln und drückt richtig durch. Über  Fußgängerwege, im Gegenverkehr und über rote Ampeln. Wenn du so mehrere  hundert Kilometer fährst, muss du eh mal tanken.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Lustig dass dann manche gleich anfangen mit, dass das einem nicht das Recht gibt sich über die StVO zu setzen.
> Hier ist ja noch nie einer zu schnell gefahren oder bei dunkelgelb über die Ampel.
> Ich rede auch nicht davon andere zu gefährden.
> Auch rede ich von Minuten und nicht Sekunden, wie es bei einem notarzt der Fall ist.



Du kannst mich auch direkt ansprechen, kein Problem, da muss man nicht auf "manche hier" ausweichen...

Ja, ich fahre auf der AB und Bundesstraße immer 20km/h schneller als erlaubt. Nein, ich fahre nicht bei dunkelgelb über die Kreuzung.

Ich habe Dir eine Frage gestellt, was es für ein Notfall sein soll, dass man mehrere Hundert km über die AB ballert. Keine Antwort?



keinnick schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Davon habe ich noch nie gehört und  kann es mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass das zulässig  ist, bzw. einem irgendwelche "Sonderrechte" verleiht.



In Italien ist es wohl der Fall, was ich auf die Schnell im Netz gefunden habe.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. November 2015)

Also wenn ich eine länge Strecke fahre tanke ich auch voll, falls unterwegs Stau ist oder so. Also wenn der Motor dauervollgas nicht aushalten dann muss ich mir bestimmt bald ein neuen Motor in den EG3 bauen, der hat ja nur 75 PS und dementsprechend bin ich fast immer wenn freigegeben ist mit Vollgas unterwegs. Leider ist der Spritverbrauch dadurch ziemlich hoch ... bin jetzt bei 8-9 liter wird Zeit für ein Motorswap.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2015)

Mutter hat grad angerufen. Neues Auto is da. ^^ Liefertermin war Ende November und wir haben Ende November. Renault is pünktlich wie die Maurer  Morgen fahr ich heim, Winterreifen aufziehen lassen und Auto kucken. Brief ist aber noch nicht da. Mal sehen, wann ich ihn zulassen kann. Und Auto von meiner Frau muss auch noch weg. Gibt einiges zu tun!


----------



## dsdenni (26. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mutter hat grad angerufen. Neues Auto is da. ^^ Liefertermin war Ende November und wir haben Ende November. Renault is pünktlich wie die Maurer  Morgen fahr ich heim, Winterreifen aufziehen lassen und Auto kucken. Brief ist aber noch nicht da. Mal sehen, wann ich ihn zulassen kann. Und Auto von meiner Frau muss auch noch weg. Gibt einiges zu tun!


Gibt es dann paar Pics?


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir eine Frage gestellt, was es für ein Notfall sein soll, dass man mehrere Hundert km über die AB ballert. Keine Antwort?


Nein, weil das keinen hier was angeht.


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Gibt es dann paar Pics?



Mal kucken...


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir eine Frage gestellt, was es für ein Notfall sein soll, dass man mehrere Hundert km über die AB ballert. Keine Antwort?



Die Perle ist scharf und bittet dich schnell vorbei zu kommen 

Ich hatte bisher nur einmal so einen "Notfall" und das war der Anruf von Krankenhaus das mein Vater in der nächsten Stunde sterben wird und ich mich beeilen soll wenn ich mich verabschieden will. Da bin ich ausserorts auch so schnell gefahren wie es ging ohne auf irgendwelche Tempolimits zu achten. Trotzdem würde ich auch in so einem Fall niemals über rote Ampel oder über Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen innerorts hinweg sehen. Aber das sieht wohl jeder anders... auf der AB würde ich aber durchaus auch 240km/h fahren wenn da nur 130km/h erlaubt ist.

Gerade meinen neuen Impreza WRX STi Heckspoiler abgeholt... nächste Woche kommt dann noch der STI LLK und dann ist es bald ein kompletter STi.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. November 2015)

Ganz einfach. Ein plötzlicher Anruf vom Krankenhaus/Hospiz, dass es mit einem nahen Angehörigen zu Ende geht.

War in unserem Fall gerade mal 90 Kilometer entfernt.

Und glaubt mir, da interessiert euch kein Tempolimit, weißes Tuch (habe ich auch noch nie gehört) oder ob das nun als Notfall zählt.

Aber normalerweise kommt sowas ja nicht plötzlich, von daher fahre ich auch nicht immer mit vollem Tank durch die Gegend.




JaniZz schrieb:


> Was raucht ihr so?
> 
> Echt unterhaltsam
> 
> ...




Du bist aber auch ein Fuchs.

---
Ich bin mal an der letzten Ampel vor der Tanke liegen geblieben, bei der ich tanken wollte. Vorher locker an drei Tankstellen vorbeigefahren. 

Aber damals hatte ich noch keine Restkilometeranzeige. Jetzt geht das besser.

@zeiss
Wenn im Display - - - als Reichweite steht, sind noch 20 Kilometer drin. Ist aber stressig


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. November 2015)

90 km komme ich im Notfall auch noch mit fast leerem Tank. Tank ist für mich leer wenn noch 5-10 liter drin sind, dann zeigt meine tankanzeige nämlich leer an.


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2015)

Wenn ich richtig Gas geben würde, käm ich mit dem letzten 1/4 vom Tank mit viel Glück noch 50km weit.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. November 2015)

Ich bin am Dienstag vormittag so schnell wie es ging auf Autobahn gefahren, 400 km, weil ich um 11:30 noch pünktlich zur Vorlesung wollte, davon waren sicherlich 1,5 Stunden Vollgas, Durchschnittsverbrauch der Fahrt war 8 Liter ^^


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2015)

Kraft kommt von Kraftstoff, wo keine Leistung vorhanden ist, kann auch kein hoher Verbrauch vorkommen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. November 2015)

Jo ist halt leider wirklich ein bisschen langsam naja fürn Alltag reichts.


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, weil das keinen hier was angeht.



Na dann danke für's Gespräch an der Stelle.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich  hatte bisher nur einmal so einen "Notfall" und das war der Anruf von  Krankenhaus das mein Vater in der nächsten Stunde sterben wird und ich  mich beeilen soll wenn ich mich verabschieden will. Da bin ich  ausserorts auch so schnell gefahren wie es ging ohne auf irgendwelche  Tempolimits zu achten. Trotzdem würde ich auch in so einem Fall niemals  über rote Ampel oder über Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen innerorts hinweg  sehen. Aber das sieht wohl jeder anders... auf der AB würde ich aber  durchaus auch 240km/h fahren wenn da nur 130km/h erlaubt ist.



Ich sage mal so, ich kann es verstehen, aber nicht gut heißen.  Ebenso kommt es auch auf die Autobahn an, wo man lang fährt, wie  befahren sie ist und etc. Und dann ist halt auch die Frage, wie der  Gesetzgeber und dann ggf. auch das Gericht die Sachlage sieht. Und da  kann es sehr hässlich werden.




Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @zeiss
> Wenn im Display - - - als Reichweite steht, sind noch 20 Kilometer drin. Ist aber stressig



Nein nein, ich meine, wenn die Kontrollleuchte vom CC angeht. Beim  7er ist es so, dass er auf die Tankanzeige bei ca 80km Reichweite  anzeigt, egal was man als Anzeige auswählt. Bei <50km Reichweite gibt  es einen GONG und ein Zapfsäulensymbol.


----------



## Kusanar (27. November 2015)

Den Gong + Symbol bekomm ich schon bei 80km.


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und dann ist halt auch die Frage, wie der  Gesetzgeber und dann ggf. auch das Gericht die Sachlage sieht. Und da  kann es sehr hässlich werden.



Denkst du ernsthaft, dass mich das in diesem Moment auch nur im geringsten interessiert hat? Normalerweise bin ich ein recht normaler Autofahrer, bei so einer Situation fahre ich gerne mal weit ausserhalb der STVO solange ich dabei niemanden gefährde.


----------



## Seabound (27. November 2015)

Ich glaub, bei mir gibts Gong bei 50 KM Restweite.


----------



## Lee (27. November 2015)

> Ich sage mal so, ich kann es verstehen, aber nicht gut heißen.  Ebenso  kommt es auch auf die Autobahn an, wo man lang fährt, wie  befahren sie  ist und etc. Und dann ist halt auch die Frage, wie der  Gesetzgeber und  dann ggf. auch das Gericht die Sachlage sieht. Und da  kann es sehr  hässlich werden.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Riverna dabei wie ein suizidaler durch die Gegend gefahren ist und dabei alles um sich herum einschließlich sich selbst Todesgefahren ausgesetzt hat. Aber es gibt mehr als oft genug Autobahnabschnitte, die grundlos (oder nur wegen irgendwelcher Geräuschbelästigung) beschränkt sind, und da kann man ruhig und ohne andere zu gefährden Gas geben. 

Sicherlich ist das strafbares Verhalten. Bloß ist das in so einem Moment nun wirklich vollkommen egal. Zumal strafbar nicht gleich heißt, dass man in den Knast wandert. Richter und Staatsanwälte sind auch nur Menschen, die ggf Familie haben. Und wenn man denen sagt, dass es darum ging sich von einem sterbenden Freund/Angehörigen zu verabschieden, dann werden die das verstehen. Dann gibts halt ne Geldstrafe oder ne kleine Bewährungsstrafe, wenn überhaupt öffentliche Klage erhoben wird.

Edit: Grad nochmal nachgesehen: Das bloße zu schnell Fahren außerhalb von Ortschaften ist in vielen Fällen gar nicht strafbar nach Strafrecht, sondern "bloß" eine (teure) Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Denkst du ernsthaft, dass mich das in diesem Moment auch nur im geringsten interessiert hat? Normalerweise bin ich ein recht normaler Autofahrer, bei so einer Situation fahre ich gerne mal weit ausserhalb der STVO solange ich dabei niemanden gefährde.



Das glaub ich Dir, dass es Dich in dem Moment nicht interessiert. Danach wird es Dich dann aber interessieren. Das meinte ich. Dann würde wahrscheinlich ein Fahrverbot mit einer dicken Geldstrafe kommen, die Umstände werden zwar mildernd berücksichtigt aber sie werden es nicht entschuldigen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. November 2015)

Seit wann gibts bewährung für zu schnelles fahren ? Maximalsatz sind halt 580 euro und 3 monate pause. Egal ob 100 oder 200 drüber.


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2015)

Wobei bei 200 auch ein Vorsatz im Raum stehen wird und dann wird es ecklig.


----------



## Lee (27. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das glaub ich Dir, dass es Dich in dem Moment nicht interessiert. Danach wird es Dich dann aber interessieren. Das meinte ich. Dann würde wahrscheinlich ein Fahrverbot mit einer dicken Geldstrafe kommen, die Umstände werden zwar mildernd berücksichtigt aber sie werden es nicht entschuldigen.


Die Alternative wäre: Er/Sie ist gestorben und ich werde nie wieder ein Wort mit ihm wechseln können, weil die Autobahn auf 80 beschränkt war, damit die Anwohner nicht mit Lärm belästigt werden und ich wollte mich ja an die Verkehrsregeln halten, um danach meinen Lappen nicht hergeben zu müssen!

Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben...

Und passt bitte mit den juristischen Begriffen auf^^
Gefährdung des Straßenverkehrs ist nach § 315c StGB eine Straftat. Dabei reicht zu schnelles Fahren alleine noch nicht aus, sondern man muss auch eine der 7 Todsünden des Straßenverkehrs erfüllen, aber nicht selten macht man das ganz unbewusst noch nebenbei.

Edit: Ich will damit nicht rechtfertigen sowas zu machen, wenn man pünktlich zu ner Hochzeit oder nem Date kommen will...


----------



## worco (27. November 2015)

Edit....


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. November 2015)

Ist ja auch richtig so. Du denkst da zu emotional drüber nach. Stell dir mal vor hier kommen jetzt nur kranke leute her und sagen ich bin krank will ärztliche behandlung weil die besser ist als zu hause und ihr dürft mich nicht ausweisen ich bin ja krank. Wir haben auch nicht unendlich kapazitäten um patienten zu behandeln, was meinst du was passiert wenn auf einmal noch eine million schwerkranke behandelt werden wollen.


----------



## Seeefe (27. November 2015)

Soll jeder machen was er will, mit der Bedingung, kein unbeteiligter wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, sollte was passieren. 

Denn sollte was passieren,  entzieht sich mir jegliches Verständnis. Ein Krankenwagen darf auch nicht einfach mit 200 Sachen über eine Kreuzung brettern.


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Die Alternative wäre: Er/Sie ist gestorben und ich  werde nie wieder ein Wort mit ihm wechseln können, weil die Autobahn auf  80 beschränkt war, damit die Anwohner nicht mit Lärm belästigt werden  und ich wollte mich ja an die Verkehrsregeln halten, um danach meinen  Lappen nicht hergeben zu müssen!
> 
> Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben...



Solange es nur einen selbst betrifft, soll jeder tun und lassen, was er will. 

ABER:  Wenn es durch dieses Verhalten zu einem Unfall kommt, glaube ich nicht,  dass der andere (unschuldig!) Beteiligte viel Verständnis dafür  aufbringen wird und genau darum geht es.



worco schrieb:


> Was  das hier für lebensferne Diskussionen sind...Ich hatte auch schon  Familie im Krankenhaus  auf der Intensiv wo es arg auf der Kippe  stand...Beides mal mehrere 100km entfernt und beides mal waren mir die  Verkehrsregeln sowas von scheisegal. Wer das nicht versteht oder hier  mit dem zeigefinger wedelt hat doch wirklich nicht verstanden was im  Leben wichtig ist. Und bei sowas hilft dir auch nen Flieger oder Zug  nicht, sondern nen aufgetanktes Auto und ne Dose Energy im Kühlschank,  optimalerweise nochnen guter Beifahrer.
> 
> Wenn ich solche Diskussionen nur lese kriege ich das kotzen vor soviel  zur Schau gestellter Gefühlskälte. Das gibts so auch nur in Deutschland  glaube ich.
> Ich erlebe das grade wieder, eine gute Freundin hat Leukämie im  Endstadium und wohnt bei mir weil Sie hier nicht viele Leute kennt, und  die Hauptsorge vieler Leute ist ob das
> ...



Nochmal auch für Dich. Wenn durch Dein Verhalten es zu einem Unfall kommt, wirst auch Du anders drüber denken.

Es hat NICHTS mit Gefühlskälte zu tun oder mit "armes Deutschland". Du stellst Dein eigenes "ich muss unbedingt jetzt da sofort hin" über die Sicherheit der anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer. Und ganz genau das wird Dir jeder Polizist und jeder Richter sagen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> _*Soll jeder machen was er will, mit der Bedingung, kein unbeteiligter wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, sollte was passieren. *_
> 
> Denn sollte was passieren,  entzieht sich mir jegliches Verständnis. Ein Krankenwagen darf auch nicht einfach mit 200 Sachen über eine Kreuzung brettern.



Genau darum dreht es sich und um nichts anderes.


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2015)

Nachts um 2 Uhr auf einer leeren Autobahn und einer leeren Landstraße, gefährde ich wenn überhaupt mich und die rum stehenden Bäume. Wenn ich dann nachher dafür eine Geldstrafe und Fahrverbot bekomme ist das für mich sowas von uninteressant... wer das nicht verstehen kann hat mein Mitleid. Ich habe mehrfach gesagt das ich sowas nur im absoluten Notfall mache und niemanden dabei in Gefahr bringe.


----------



## DanielX (27. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> .... und einer leeren Landstraße, gefährde ich wenn überhaupt mich und die rum stehenden Bäume.



Und Personen die du nichts siehst oder erwartest...


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2015)

Was haben Personen Nachts auf einer Landstraße um 2Uhr zu suchen? 

Ich sehe schon worauf die Diskussion hinführt... und darauf habe ich absolut keine Lust. Klar alle fahren 30km/h weil irgendwo jemand aus dem Gebüsch fallen könnte, kommt ständig vor vorallem Nachts. Bin raus...


----------



## Metalic (27. November 2015)

Die sind da nicht, ist ja schließlich mitten in der Nacht...


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nachts um 2 Uhr auf einer leeren Autobahn und einer leeren Landstraße, gefährde ich wenn überhaupt mich und die rum stehenden Bäume.



Auch um zwei Uhr Nachts fahren Menschen auf der Landstraße rum.


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2015)

Dann ist es halt so...

Dann fahrt ihr also alle maximal 130km/h auf der Autobahn und maximal 100km/h auf der Landstraße... spannende Geschichte.


----------



## keinnick (27. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was haben Personen Nachts auf einer Landstraße um 2Uhr zu suchen?


Bist Du noch nie nachts aus dem Nachbardorf von ner Party zu Fuß nach Hause gekommen? Ich schon. Davon abgesehen ist die Frage "was haben die da zu suchen?" völlig irrelevant. Personen dürfen da zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit lang laufen.


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2015)

Nein bin ich nicht, ich laufe auf dem Bürgersteig oder dafür geeignete Wege und nicht mitten auf der Straße.

Die Diskussion wird mir jetzt endgültig zu blöd.


----------



## worco (27. November 2015)

Edit. ....


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2015)

Blöd nur, dass man trotz (scheinbar) sehr viel Geld trotzdem Leukämie im Endstadium hat...


----------



## Iconoclast (27. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es hat NICHTS mit Gefühlskälte zu tun oder mit "armes Deutschland". Du stellst Dein eigenes "ich muss unbedingt jetzt da sofort hin" über die Sicherheit der anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer. Und ganz genau das wird Dir jeder Polizist und jeder Richter sagen.



Nö.

Mein alter Herr ist Polizist und da passiert gar nichts, im Gegenteil. Sowohl er als auch Kollegen sind dann sofort ins Dienstfahrzeug mitsamt der Person gesprungen und sind mit Martinshorn und Sirene zum Zielort hin, damit es noch schneller geht, da wird kein Busgeld oder sonst was erhoben, außer du hast die Polizisten verarscht, wobei man laut ihm wohl sofort merkt, dass da richtig was im Argen liegt. Und selbst wenn es zum Unfall kommt, heißt das nicht zwingend, das du richtig am Arsch bist. Er selber hat das zwar noch nie zusammen mit einem Unfall erlebt, ein Kollege aber wohl schon und da wurde das am Ende alles über die Versicherungen geregelt und das wars. Auch seine Aussage war, dass es dann wichtigeres gibt, als bekloppte Verkehrsregeln. Er war sich nur nicht ganz sicher, wie es im Falle eines Todesfalls eines Unbeteiligten aussehen würde, aber selbst da hätte er mehr in die Richtung tendiert, dass du einfach zugenebelt warst und vollkommen unzurechnzugsfähig, wenn da 150km weiter weg dein Ehepartner im Sterben liegt.

Es gibt gewisse Punkte, da wird einfach über dem Gesetz gehandelt.

Gefühlskalte A-Loch Polizisten wird es aber mit Sicherheit auch geben, die würde ich dann am Ende aber auf irgendwas verklagen, wenn ich kein Wort mehr mit einer geliebten Person wechseln konnte, weil ich 120 statt 70 gefahren bin. Da würde ich richtig einen auf psychisch kaputt deswegen machen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. November 2015)

Ist doch egal aus welchem grund eingewandert. Fakt ist wenn auf einmal die krankenzahl stark steigt haben wir ein riesen problem. Natürlich kann es im einzelfall ******* sein. Man muss es aber objektiv im gesamten betrachten und nicht nur weil du die person kennst eine ausnahme machen. 
Mag auch sein das sie 10 mal mehr verdient, eher mehr, den ich habe hier noch kein job und bafög bekomme ich auch nicht. So ist das halt beim studium das man normalerweise kein geld fürs studieren bekommt. Aber das ist ja hier auch irrelevant


Naja wenn unbeteiligte draufgehen nur weil man mit einem verwandten noch 5 minuten sprechen wollte hört der spaß auf. Gehört dann genauso in knast wie andere.


----------



## Seeefe (27. November 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Mein alter Herr ist Polizist und da passiert gar nichts, im Gegenteil. Sowohl er als auch Kollegen sind dann sofort ins Dienstfahrzeug mitsamt der Person gesprungen und sind mit Martinshorn und Sirene zum Zielort hin, damit es noch schneller geht, da wird kein Busgeld oder sonst was erhoben, außer du hast die Polizisten verarscht, wobei man laut ihm wohl sofort merkt, dass da richtig was im Argen liegt. Und selbst wenn es zum Unfall kommt, heißt das nicht zwingend, das du richtig am Arsch bist. Er selber hat das zwar noch nie zusammen mit einem Unfall erlebt, ein Kollege aber wohl schon und da wurde das am Ende alles über die Versicherungen geregelt und das wars. Auch seine Aussage war, dass es dann wichtigeres gibt, als bekloppte Verkehrsregeln. Er war sich nur nicht ganz sicher, wie es im Falle eines Todesfalls eines Unbeteiligten aussehen würde, aber selbst da hätte er mehr in die Richtung tendiert, dass du einfach zugenebelt warst und vollkommen unzurechnzugsfähig, wenn da 150km weiter weg dein Ehepartner im Sterben liegt.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, soll jeder machen was er will, aber es gibt nicht nur Unfälle mit Blechschäden. 

Ganz ehrlich, man sollte dann eher das Auto stehen lassen, ändern kann man ja eh nichts daran. Man ist unkonzentriert und will nur noch zu der Person. Was wäre aber wenn man auf dem Weg jemanden mitnimmt? Da wär niemandem geholfen, schon garnicht einem selbst.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. November 2015)

um mein Thema nochmal aufzugreifen und damit auch auf JoM seine Idee einzugehen. nen BMW ... warum nicht ? ne "Heck" schleuder wäre doch was feines. was wäre denn da so empfehlenswert ? muss es unbedingt nen 6 Zylinder sein ? oder Ginge der "große" vierzylnder auch ? ,, wie gesagt das ding soll bis auf 2 sitze leer geräumt werden. oder ist für evt leistungs steigerungen der 6 zylinder generell besser ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. November 2015)

Dann kannste auch mx5 nehmen macht auch spaß


----------



## ASD_588 (27. November 2015)

> muss es unbedingt nen 6 Zylinder sein ? oder Ginge der "große"  vierzylnder auch ? ,, wie gesagt das ding soll bis auf 2 sitze leer  geräumt werden. oder ist für evt leistungs steigerungen der 6 zylinder  generell besser ?



Es kommt darauf an wie flott du sein möchtest und wie viel Geld du investieren möchtest.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> In der Zulassungsordnung? Was hat das denn da verloren...


Ups, da ist mir wohl ein "z" reingerutscht. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann bist du noch keinen Fünfzylinder im Audi 90 gefahren.
> Die überhitzen regelmäßig.


Wenn der nach 15km nicht überhitzt ist, dann überhitzt er nie. Nach ein paar Kilomtern erreicht ein Motor bereits seine maximale Betriebstemperatur. Außerdem glaube ich nicht das ein Audi, der ordendlich funktioniert einfach so vom Autobahnfahren überhitzt. Das ist nämlich so ziemlich der beste Fall von der Kühlung her. Serpentinen hoch ist 10x kritischer für die Motortemperatur.



keinnick schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Davon habe ich noch nie gehört und  kann es mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass das zulässig  ist, bzw. einem irgendwelche "Sonderrechte" verleiht.


Steht in der STVO. Wenn du mal lust hast, kannst du ja mal lesen. Auswendig kenn ich die Stelle auch nicht.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. November 2015)

naja geld technicht net wirklich viel . vlt mal 850 bis 1100 für die basis. und dann halt die anderen "standart sachen" sport fahrwekr ta technix oder so , ja ich weiß jetzt werden einige schreien , aber es soll nen low bugdet werden. einfach zum verheizem und zum basteln LERNEN. und wenn ich da halt nen 4 zylinder habe der halt nur 150 ps irgendwann mal hat dann reicht das doch auch bei vlt ca einer tonne . hauptsache die ersatztteile sind spot billig. ^^ und evt innerhalb der reihe günstig und einfach wechselbar. ( z.b. von nem 6 zylinder bmw die "großen" bremsen an den 4 zylinder adaptieren usw) ansaug brücken wechseln drosselklappen bearbeiten . usw halt erstma überhaupt die hände in so nen thema eintauchen


----------



## fatlace (27. November 2015)

e36 318is


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn der nach 15km nicht überhitzt ist, dann überhitzt er nie. Nach ein paar Kilomtern erreicht ein Motor bereits seine maximale Betriebstemperatur. Außerdem glaube ich nicht das ein Audi, der ordendlich funktioniert einfach so vom Autobahnfahren überhitzt. Das ist nämlich so ziemlich der beste Fall von der Kühlung her. Serpentinen hoch ist 10x kritischer für die Motortemperatur.


Deswegen ist der Zylinder vor der Spritzwand beim 20V auch regelmässig verreckt.
Fahr lieber mal einen Audi 90, mit NG reicht schon.
Schön auf der Bahn mit über 200 die ganze Zeit.
Da siehst du erst die 130°C Öl fallen und immer weiter in die Höhe schnellen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2015)

Dann liegt das aber an irgendwas anderem oder denkst du das Auto wurde niemals von Audi auf der Autobahn gefahren? Übrigens ist 140°C Öl nicht unbedingt schädlich für den Motor... Wenn man billiges Öl fährt, dann kann da schonmal was passieren aber mit ordendlicher Schmotze ist das kein Ding.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (27. November 2015)

Wenn du mit 200 unterwegs bist, hast du ja auch ordentlich Fahrtwind welcher den Motor ordentlich 'kühl' hält. 
Fährst du eine Stunde Vollgas und das hinter einem anderen Fahrzeug, dann sieht es auch wieder anders aus, weil ja der Fahrtwind ausbleibt.


----------



## keinnick (27. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Steht in der STVO. Wenn du mal lust hast, kannst du ja mal lesen. Auswendig kenn ich die Stelle auch nicht.



Ja natürlich, ich lese mir die komplette STVO durch, weil Du irgendwas von weißen Tüchern und roten Ampeln erzählst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. November 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> naja geld technicht net wirklich viel . vlt mal 850 bis 1100 für die basis. und dann halt die anderen "standart sachen" sport fahrwekr ta technix oder so , ja ich weiß jetzt werden einige schreien , aber es soll nen low bugdet werden. einfach zum verheizem und zum basteln LERNEN. und wenn ich da halt nen 4 zylinder habe der halt nur 150 ps irgendwann mal hat dann reicht das doch auch bei vlt ca einer tonne . hauptsache die ersatztteile sind spot billig. ^^ und evt innerhalb der reihe günstig und einfach wechselbar. ( z.b. von nem 6 zylinder bmw die "großen" bremsen an den 4 zylinder adaptieren usw) ansaug brücken wechseln drosselklappen bearbeiten . usw halt erstma überhaupt die hände in so nen thema eintauchen



Dann lass besser das originale Fahrwerk drin, bevor man sich so einen Kernschrott a la TA Taugtnix einbaut 
Wie Fatlace schon geschrieben hat, 318is bietet sich da an.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. November 2015)

Ganz klar Civic oder CRX in der Preisklasse. e36 ist doch viel zu groß und schwer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ganz klar Civic oder CRX in der Preisklasse. e36 ist doch viel zu groß und schwer.



Ja, viel zu groß und zu schwer für ein Tracktool, deshalb sieht man ja auch fast nie einen E36 als Tracktoolumbau


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Weil man da für 800 euro das tracktool schlechthin bekommt ... Civic sind die teile untereinander quasi plug and play und motor geht nicht kaputt.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> um mein Thema nochmal aufzugreifen und damit auch auf JoM seine Idee einzugehen. nen BMW ... warum nicht ? ne "Heck" schleuder wäre doch was feines. was wäre denn da so empfehlenswert ? muss es unbedingt nen 6 Zylinder sein ? oder Ginge der "große" vierzylnder auch ? ,, wie gesagt das ding soll bis auf 2 sitze leer geräumt werden. oder ist für evt leistungs steigerungen der 6 zylinder generell besser ?



Lieber einen 318is als einen 320 mit dem trägen 2L 6 Zylinder. Also wir haben ja als Funcar einen 318is komplett leer geräumt mit Flyoff. Macht schon Spaß und reicht sogar zum Querfahren. Bei trockener Straße ist es etwas schwer und man muss ihn schon arg tretten, aber es geht. Gerade jetzt mit der Flyoff kommt der schon ordentlich Quer. Viel Spaß auf der Landstraße hat man hingegen nicht, da ist der Wagen schon etwas zu träge. Da hättest du mit einem EG6, CRX, Sunny GTi, MX5 oder 100NX GTi vermutlich mehr Spaß da die doch deutlich agiler sind. 



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> naja geld technicht net wirklich viel . vlt mal 850 bis 1100 für die basis. und dann halt die anderen "standart sachen" sport fahrwekr ta technix oder so , ja ich weiß jetzt werden einige schreien , aber es soll nen low bugdet werden. einfach zum verheizem und zum basteln LERNEN. und wenn ich da halt nen 4 zylinder habe der halt nur 150 ps irgendwann mal hat dann reicht das doch auch bei vlt ca einer tonne . hauptsache die ersatztteile sind spot billig. ^^ und evt innerhalb der reihe günstig und einfach wechselbar. ( z.b. von nem 6 zylinder bmw die "großen" bremsen an den 4 zylinder adaptieren usw) ansaug brücken wechseln drosselklappen bearbeiten . usw halt erstma überhaupt die hände in so nen thema eintauchen



Eine Tonne wird mit dem E36 318is ziemlich schwer. Der hat glaub ich ein Leergewicht von 1250 Kilo (Coupe) und jetzt wo wir ihn komplett leer haben (Amaturenbrett, Tür und Sitze sind noch drin) dürfte er so um die 1100 Kilo haben. Wir haben sogar das Hitzeschutzblech unterm Auspuff weggemacht...  Die TA-Technix Fahrwerke sind für den E36 deutlich besser als der Ruf. Bin es selber schon gefahren und es ist ok. Deutlich besser als das original Fahrwerk.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ganz klar Civic oder CRX in der Preisklasse. e36 ist doch viel zu groß und schwer.



Ganz klar? Das sehe ich anders, da bieten andere Hersteller deutlich besseres als die Luftpumpen. Keine Ahnung was alle immer mit den Rasenmähern haben, die Koffer haben kaum mehr Drehmoment als der Lockenstab meiner Freundin.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, viel zu groß und zu schwer für ein Tracktool, deshalb sieht man ja auch fast nie einen E36 als Tracktoolumbau



Sehe ich ähnlich, lieber einen 318is mit etwas Drehmoment.


----------



## fatlace (28. November 2015)

bei den e36 passt auch so gut wie alles untereinander plug and play, das ist kein argument. 
und die teile für japaner sind unglaublich teuer.
e36 teile kosten dagegen nicht viel.
außerdem bereitet der heckantrieb mehr spass auf dem track.
ich bin auch ein fan von japanischen autos, aber gerade was die honda kollegen für die teile haben wollen ist ne frechheit.
finde mal einen anständigen b16 oder b18 zu einem guten preis.
der crx ist cool, die sind aber sehr zickig auf der hinterachse und die oem motoren von denen bekomme  gerne mal ein lagerschaden. haben auch alle schon sehr viel gelaufen und rosten wie sau.
ohne käfig würde ich die auch nicht auf dem track bewegen, bei einem unfall bleibt dank des geringen gewichtes nicht viel übrig vom auto.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, ein E36 318is ist auf dem Track schneller als ein Honda CRX. Wenn beide Fahrzeuge Serie sind und der Fahrer das gleiche fahrerische Können besitzt.

Der neue Heckspoiler ist schon ein riesen Apperat... aber irgendwie gehört so ein Spoiler einfach auf einen Subaru.  Ich höre sie schon schreien... die Hater.


----------



## fatlace (28. November 2015)

theke muss sein bei einem sti


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Du hast doch selber 3 k für dein e36 bezahlt. Man braucht bei unter 1000 euro einfach nicht nach e36 gucken, da gibt es nix vernünftiges. Genauso wie mx5/da brauch man auch etwas mehr cash für nen annehmbaren NA. 
Die letzte dreckskarre wo alles ausgeschlagen und ausgelutscht ist, wo alles total verrostet ist braucht man auch nicht als trackcar nehmen.

Ed9 ist vermutlich langsamer aber ee8 sollte schneller sein. 150 ps bei 800 kg hat der e36 nicht.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Ich hab nur leider keinen STi sondern nur einen WRX... dafür aber mehr Dampf als ein STi hat.  

Mein WRX ->  <- ein STi



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Die letzte dreckskarre wo alles ausgeschlagen und ausgelutscht ist, wo alles total verrostet ist braucht man auch nicht als trackcar nehmen.



Ich bzw wir haben 650Euro bezahlt. Zwei Sätze Alus waren dabei, 1 1/2 Jahre TÜV, bis auf den Kotflügel kein Rost, Basis ist quasi Rostfrei (von leichtem Flugrost mal abgesehen), 4 neue Bremsscheibe und Beläge, mit Lederaustattung, Klimaanlage und Schiebedach. Wenn man etwas guckt bekommt man sehr wohl unter 1000Euro einen brauchbaren E36. Nach mittlerweile zwei Einschlägen in einen Reifenstapel und einen Abflug ins Gemüsebeet, ist die Basis aber nicht mehr so gut.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ed9 ist vermutlich langsamer aber ee8 sollte schneller sein. 150 ps bei 800 kg hat der e36 nicht.



Hat der EE8 auch nicht, da er ein Leergewicht von 910kg bis 1010kg je nach Ausstattung hat. Und einen EE8 für 1000Euro findet man noch viel weniger als einen guten E36. Selbst bei einem einigermassen brauchbaren ED9 wird es mit 1000Euro schon fast unmöglich... und Kernschrott braucht er nicht.


----------



## fatlace (28. November 2015)

ist klar der e36 ist zu teuer aber ein ee8 passt dann ins budget oder was?
hast du dir mal angeguckt was die für die ee8 verlangen?
sry einfach nur bullshit und rosarote markenbrille auf, ein phänomen das mir immer sehr ausgeprägt bei honda fahrer auffällt...


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Da fällt mir spontan dieser hier ein...


----------



## fatlace (28. November 2015)

der ist gut
ich bin ja auch mal honda fahrer gewesen und dachte auch hondas wären das geilste was es gibt, aber irgendwann wird man älter und sieht die dinge anders
wäre das budget größer und etwas mehr erfahrung vorhanden würde ich auch eher ein nissan 240sx empfehlen, aber bei dem budget eignet sich der e36 einfach optimal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du hast doch selber 3 k für dein e36 bezahlt. Man braucht bei unter 1000 euro einfach nicht nach e36 gucken, da gibt es nix vernünftiges.



Ich hab mir ja auch ein 328i Coupé gekauft, welches immer bei BMW Checkheftgepflegt wurde, 2. Hand ist sowie sich im nahezu tadellosen Zustand befindet, dazu noch von nem Händler.
Da ein 328i Coupé mit das beliebteste Modell ist, sind die Preise halt nicht komplett im Keller.

Die 4 Zylinder Modelle bekommt man aber schon deutlich günstiger, da die Nachfrage wesentlich geringer ist.



Riverna schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan dieser hier ein...



Hehe


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Ein 240SX? Nee also nun wirklich nicht... das ist der olle 2.4L Sauger aus den Staaten. Der KA24DE hat nur 140PS und ist einfach eine Totgeburt... aber ich nehme mal an du meinst eher den 200SX mit dem CA18DET. Der Motor ist zwar auch schice aber bietet wenigstens mit seinen 170 Turbo PS etwas mehr Fahrspaß. Wobei du gescheite S-Chassis unter 4000Euro kaum kriegen wirst. Ich bin immernoch der Meinung für um die 1000Euro wirst du wenig finden was mehr Spaß macht als einen Nissan 100NX oder Nissan Sunny in der jeweiligen GTi Ausführung. Jedoch muss man da für 1000Euro auch sehr viel Glück haben... aber die Koffer wiegen 1100 Kilo und haben immer mindestens 150PS und 180nm Drehmoment. Damit kann man schon durchaus Spaß haben... aber die rosten eben auch besser als jeder Opel zu seiner Blütezeit. Wortspiel beabsichtigt !


----------



## fatlace (28. November 2015)

sry meinte auch 200sx und nicht 240
wie gesagt wen budget größer wäre und mit mehr erfahrung, da einmal den motor frisch machen und ne etwas dickere puste drauf und dann kanns los gehen
beim sunny würde ich dir noch zustimmen, aber die 100nx find ich optisch schrecklich
da bleibt aber halt der frontantrieb, ich würde heck immer bevorzugen

edit: fährt eigentlich jemand auf die EMS?
ich würde ja gerne schaffe es aber wegen der arbeit nicht
hatte eigentlich vor mir dort ein paar felgen günstig zu schiessen


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2015)

EMS? 

Achso. Die Motorshow. Ich mag sowas nicht. Sind mir zu viele Leute.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (28. November 2015)

Ich hab für meine rostfreie 200sx s14 grade so eine vierstellige Summe bezahlt  
War wirklich viel Glück bei. 
Aber auch für den normalen Preis für den die gehandelt werden sehr 'empfehlenswert'


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Logisch gibt es kein ee8 für 1000 euro. Habe mir auch nen e36 angeschaut bevor ich den eg3 geholt habe. Einfach nur schlecht, kann man nichtmal normal drin sitzen, hat zwar meist leder, aber nichtmal verstellbares lenkrad, da kann man nicht vernünftig mit fahren


----------



## Verminaard (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Logisch gibt es kein ee8 für 1000 euro. Habe mir auch nen e36 angeschaut bevor ich den eg3 geholt habe. Einfach nur schlecht, kann man nichtmal normal drin sitzen, hat zwar meist leder, aber nichtmal verstellbares lenkrad, da kann man nicht vernünftig mit fahren



Deswegen ist der E36 ein sehr seltenes Stueck Technik auf deutschlands Strassen.
Hondas findet man aber an jeder Ecke und in jeder Form und Ausfuehrung!


Sag mal, glaubst du den Schwachsinn den du da so von dir gibst eigentlich selbst?

Ich habe mittlerweilen fast die Vermutung das du nur ein lupenreiner Troll bist, der das ganz geschickt macht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Honda hat wenigstens immer eine lenkradverstellung drin. 
Ich habe früher auch gedacht honda is *******, aber die marke hat mich halt überzeugt je mehr ich damit gefahren bin. Für geringes budget finde ich das ein gutes auto.


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sag mal, glaubst du den Schwachsinn den du da so von dir gibst eigentlich selbst?


Er meint das tatsächlich ernst, fürchte ich. Das ganze wäre nur halb so nervig, wenn er nicht ständig seine eingeschränkte Sicht auf die Dinge und sein in monatelanger Fahrpraxis angesammeltes "Wissen" für allgemeingültig erklären würde.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Nein einfach alle autos ohne lenkradverstellung ist nur für eine bestimmte größe mensch gedacht da bringt auch die sitzverstellung nichts. Ich würde nie ein auto ohne lenkradverstellung kaufen. Was bringt dir dein ach so geiler e36( wobei ich immer noch der meinung bin man bekommt in der preisklasse max. Einen brauchbaren kleinwagen) wenn du auf dem track nicht bremsen kannst weil das lenkrad zu tief ist.


----------



## Verminaard (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> aber die marke hat mich halt überzeugt je mehr ich damit gefahren bin.


Das du dein Auto faehrst ist mir komplett neu.
Ich dachte bisher, das Ding steht in einer Garage.

Verstellbares Lenkrad ein MUSS?
Wuerde man deiner Logik folgen, waeren sehr sehr viele Autos komplett unfahrbar.
Schon  mal daran gedacht das manche Fahrzeuge von werk aus eine gewisse  Ergonomie besitzen, die auf einen Großteil der moeglichen Fahrer passt.
Ich  kenne deine anatomischen Besonderheiten nicht, aber anscheinend weichst  du da sehr ab von der Norm, wie auch in einigen anderen Belangen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Er meint das tatsächlich ernst, fürchte ich. Das ganze wäre nur halb so nervig, wenn er nicht ständig seine eingeschränkte Sicht auf die Dinge und sein in monatelanger Fahrpraxis angesammeltes "Wissen" für allgemeingültig erklären würde.





Wiederentdeckt und passend zur Winterzeit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQ166snUXPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Der ed3 diese saison 5000 km und den eg3 seit 1,5 wochen 1500 km
Bin halt 193 und lange beine halt ist ja normal bei der größe, ich kenne kein auto wo es ohne lenkradverstellung optimal ist.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2015)

Also ich bin nur 5cm kleiner und hatte in Autos ohne Lenkradverstellung teilweise sogar ne bessere Sitzposition.
Aber schon wie alles verallgemeinerst.


----------



## Verminaard (28. November 2015)

Ich bin "nur" 179cm und bin durchaus froh wenn ein Fahrzeug ein hoehen-und-tiefenverstellbares Lenkrad hat, wie mein jetziger Wagen, aber ich konnte bisher fast jedes Fahrzeug ohne Probleme bewegen, auch auf Langstrecke.
Wobei ich bin kein Rennfahrer wie hier fast alle, daher ist meine Trackerfahrung ziehmlich beschraenkt.

193cm und dann einen ED3?
Anscheinend muss man dich und dein Auto als Komplettkunstwerk betrachten


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

im ED3 ist mehr platz als im EG3, finde ich eigentlich optimal im ED3


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. November 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das du dein Auto faehrst ist mir komplett neu.
> Ich dachte bisher, das Ding steht in einer Garage.
> 
> Verstellbares Lenkrad ein MUSS?
> ...


Den Spot hab ich das erste mal mit nem Sport Quattro statt den normalen Audi Szenen gesehen, das hat gepasst


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> beim sunny würde ich dir noch zustimmen, aber die 100nx find ich optisch schrecklich
> da bleibt aber halt der frontantrieb, ich würde heck bevorzugen



Die Optik ist immer Geschmackssacke. Ich find ihn sogar sehr schön, klar sonst hätte ich nicht so lange einen. Das mit dem Frontantrieb sehe ich nicht so als Problem, gerade als Tracktool und bei der wenigsten Leistung ist Frontantrieb kein wirklicher Nachteil in meinen Augen. Klar Driften geht damit nicht, aber das macht mir persönlich auch nicht so sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nein einfach alle autos ohne lenkradverstellung ist nur für eine bestimmte größe mensch gedacht da bringt auch die sitzverstellung nichts. Ich würde nie ein auto ohne lenkradverstellung kaufen. Was bringt dir dein ach so geiler e36( wobei ich immer noch der meinung bin man bekommt in der preisklasse max. Einen brauchbaren kleinwagen) wenn du auf dem track nicht bremsen kannst weil das lenkrad zu tief ist.




Du du wirfst schon wieder mit Halbwissen um dich.
Natürlich gibt es im E36 eine (meistens aufpreispflichtige) Lenkradhöhenverstellung.
War soweit ich weiß bei der Limo/Touring aufpreispflichtig, beim Coupé serienmäßig, bin mir da aber nicht zu 100% sicher.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Unser Coupe hat es jedenfalls.


----------



## fatlace (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der ed3 diese saison 5000 km und den eg3 seit 1,5 wochen 1500 km
> Bin halt 193 und lange beine halt ist ja normal bei der größe, ich kenne kein auto wo es ohne lenkradverstellung optimal ist.



Wow, dann strotzt du ja vor Fahrpraxis und wissen über autofahren
In meinem w202 gibts auch keine lenkradverstellung, annscheinend ist das auto dann kernschrott und man kann nicht vernünftig mit fahren




Riverna schrieb:


> Die Optik ist immer Geschmackssacke. Ich find ihn sogar sehr schön, klar sonst hätte ich nicht so lange einen. Das mit dem Frontantrieb sehe ich nicht so als Problem, gerade als Tracktool und bei der wenigsten Leistung ist Frontantrieb kein wirklicher Nachteil in meinen Augen. Klar Driften geht damit nicht, aber das macht mir persönlich auch nicht so sehr viel Spaß.



ja ist es in der tat, optik sollte bei einem Tracktool auch nicht so wichtig sein, mir geht es da mehr um den Heckantrieb, fährt sich für mich halt einfach agiler als front antrieb.
Ist aber auch geschmackssache


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Ja ich habe einen E36 angeschaut, Limousine. Der hatte keine Lenkradverstellung drin, ich weiß das es das als Aufpreisoption gab. Für mich ein unding. so etwas grundlegendes hat Serie zu sein, hätte ich mir damals sowas neu gekauft hätte ich das Autohaus verlassen wenn der Verkäufer mir so ein Quatsch erzählt hätte. Ist ja so wie wenn es für 4 sitze Aufpreis gibt sonst gibt es keine Rückbank oder was. Es hat in jedem Auto drin zu sein ohne Aufpreis basta. 

Einen W202 habe ich auch angeschaut, der hatte auch keine Lenkradverstellung, genauso ein Quatsch. Von wegen deutsche Premiumlimousine, selbst jeder Civic hat ne bessere Ausstattung. Elektrische als Aufpreis ist okay, aber Serie sollte IMMER eine Manuelle sein. 
Ich kann jedenfalls in nem W202 genauso wenig fahren wie im E36 wegen der Lenkradverstellung. 
Wie ihr seht habe ich mir zig alternativen zum Civic angeschaut, und alle sind einfach nur schlecht. Vor allem in der Preisklasse. Für unter 5000 Euro gibt es dann schon brauchbare Alternativen. 

Anbei ein paar Bilder die ich heute mal von meinem EG3 gemacht habe, da mir aufgefallen ist das ich hier noch gar keine Hochgeladen habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sind heute noch die Recaros reingewandert, die ich letzten Sonntag aus Holland geholt habe, reingewandert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele mehr Kopffreiheit gab es dadurch leider nicht, da werde ich mir wohl noch die Konsolen modifizieren müssen und eventuell den Dachhimmel rausnehmen. Damit das alles auch mit Helm passt.


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2015)

Warum willst Du mit nem Helm fahren?


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Das mit dem agiler kann ich nicht bestätigen. Der NX ist z.B. in allen Belangen besser als unser 318is. Trotz gleicher Leistung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Weil ich damit mal die ein oder andere Runde über den Track fahren will, weil ich mir da keine Sorgen machen muss das etwas kaputt wie beim ED3. und ausser auf der Nordschleife ist überall anders Helmpflicht.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Die Sitze sind mehr wert als das ganze Auto, falls es echte sind


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Türlich sind das echte ! Fake Zeug kommt mir nicht rein. Ich würde eher sagen gleich viel Wert, habe für die Sitze etwas weniger wie Durchschnittspreis bezahlt, für das Auto aber bisschen mehr als die Sitze. Sitzen sich aber echt gut bin zufrieden.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Die Sitze sind mehr wert als das ganze Auto, falls es echte sind


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum willst Du mit nem Helm fahren?



Man stirbt nicht sofort beim Crash? Schonmal nen richtigen Unfall ohne Helm gehabt? Selbst mit der Schnauze in einen Airbag hauen bricht dir auch mal die Nase. Das ist kein Luftballon, das ist hart aufgeblasener Gewebestoff. Außerdem hat man beim leichten Seitenaufprall an der Leitplanke sonst das ganze Glas der Seitenscheibe im Gesicht. Auf der Rennstrecke ist Helm absolut Pflicht. Nicht umsonst wird es bei Trackdays immer gesagt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Ich kein Airbag von daher eh wurscht, da ist mit Helm fast immer besser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2015)

Da auf jeden Fall. Das Lenkrad ist immer härter als der Schädel, da ist nämlich dick Stahl drin.


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2015)

Ja, ich weiß. Deine Vorliebe für Helme, auch auf der Landstraße, hast Du ja schon mal kundgetan.  Man kann es echt auch übertreiben aber das bin ich bei Dir gewohnt. Wenn man Deiner Argumentation folgt, dann würden wir alle mit Helm rumgurken und die Dinger wären Pflicht. Und ich bezweifle zudem, dass die Entwickler in normalen Straßenautos bei der Planung der Sicherheitssysteme mit Helmträgern gerechnet haben. Insofern wäre ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob so ein Helm bei einem Crash u. U. nicht sogar kontraproduktiv sein könnte.


----------



## Zeiss (28. November 2015)

Looooooooooooooooooooooool. Auf der Landstraße mit dem Helm, jawohl ja, geil. 

@Riverna: Der Frittentheke sieht doch geil aus, ist ein Muss. 

@E36: Ich finde den E36 als Coupe oder als Cabrio einfach nur schön. Mein Versicherungsfritze hat einen Alpina B8 (E36 mit einem 4,6 Liter V8) und mein Kumpel einen Compact (hässlich) mit einem M52B28 drin


----------



## fatlace (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Einen W202 habe ich auch angeschaut, der hatte auch keine Lenkradverstellung, genauso ein Quatsch. Von wegen deutsche Premiumlimousine, selbst jeder Civic hat ne bessere Ausstattung. Elektrische als Aufpreis ist okay, aber Serie sollte IMMER eine Manuelle sein.
> Ich kann jedenfalls in nem W202 genauso wenig fahren wie im E36 wegen der Lenkradverstellung.



Du bist 3cm größer als ich, und willst mir jetzt sagen das du damit nicht fahren kannst?
setzt endlich die rosa rote honda brille ab
hat einfach keinen sinn mit dir zu diskutieren, deine meinung ist die ultimative, das wissen wir jetzt


----------



## Verminaard (28. November 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Du bist 3cm größer als ich, und willst mir jetzt sagen das du damit nicht fahren kannst?



Das hat jetzt nix mitn W202 oder anderem Auto zu tun, sondern generell mitm Fahren....

Aber Trackday und Helm und so, muhahaha


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Ja ich finde im W202 ist das Lenkrad soo riesig das man nichtmehr vernünftig an die Pedale kommt. ist doch auch meine Sache wie ich den komfort in dem Fahrzeug finde oder ? wenn ich da drin nicht richtig fahren kann, dann ist das halt so.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2015)

Dann versuch doch mal nen S2000, Honda ist doch allem anderem Überlegen.


----------



## Zeiss (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja ich finde im W202 ist das Lenkrad soo riesig das man nichtmehr vernünftig an die Pedale kommt. ist doch auch meine Sache wie ich den komfort in dem Fahrzeug finde oder ? wenn ich da drin nicht richtig fahren kann, dann ist das halt so.



Dann erklär es mir bitte, wie mein 2,06m großer Kollege mit dem W202 (T-Modell) zu Recht gekommen bin......


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Ja wie gesagt jeder nimmt es unterschiedlich wahr, natürlich kann man so fahren, komfort ist für mich was anderes und habe mich halt an die sitzposition gewöhnt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2015)

Ich find die Sitzposition in Bullis immer richtig beschissen. Von oben die Pedale runter treten.  0 Gefühl auf der Bremse und das Lenkrad von oben kurbeln wie im LKW geht gar nicht. Ansonsten kann ich in fast allen PKW ziemlich gut sitzen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß. Deine Vorliebe für Helme, auch auf der Landstraße, hast Du ja schon mal kundgetan.  Man kann es echt auch übertreiben aber das bin ich bei Dir gewohnt. Wenn man Deiner Argumentation folgt, dann würden wir alle mit Helm rumgurken und die Dinger wären Pflicht. Und ich bezweifle zudem, dass die Entwickler in normalen Straßenautos bei der Planung der Sicherheitssysteme mit Helmträgern gerechnet haben. Insofern wäre ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob so ein Helm bei einem Crash u. U. nicht sogar kontraproduktiv sein könnte.



Ich hatte als Beifahrer schon Crashes mit und ohne Helm und wenn ich wählen kann würde ich IMMER den Crash mit Helm vorziehen.  Ich denke mal auf dem Fahrerplatz wird das nicht doll unterschiedlich sein. Du musst natürlich Kopfstütze und Sitzposition ein wenig ändern mit Helm.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich find die Sitzposition in Bullis immer richtig beschissen. Von oben die Pedale runter treten.  0 Gefühl auf der Bremse und das Lenkrad von oben kurbeln wie im LKW geht gar nicht. Ansonsten kann ich in fast allen PKW ziemlich gut sitzen.



HAHA is bei dem Landrover von meinem Vater fast genauso richtig nervig ^^ muss so tief wie möglich auf der Straße sitzen


----------



## Verminaard (28. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ja ich finde im W202 ist das Lenkrad soo  riesig das man nichtmehr vernünftig an die Pedale kommt. ist doch auch  meine Sache wie ich den komfort in dem Fahrzeug finde oder ? wenn ich da  drin nicht richtig fahren kann, dann ist das halt so.



Das ist doch ganz was Anderes. Kommuniziere es dann auch bitte so.
Ich finde diese riesigen Mercedeslenkraeder aelterer Modelle auch nicht so toll und das man in einer alten E-Klasse das Lenkrad grad mal nach oben und unten neigen kann ist fuer eine Oberklasse auch sehr duerftig.

Aber du neigst dazu einfach nur Bloedsinn zu schreiben und die Wortwahl ist auch nicht immer gluecklich gewaehlt.
Du bist hier kein Maßstab


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2015)

Meine Güte... sag einfach das dir ein Honda lieber ist weil du die Marke bevorzugst. Das wird jeder nachvollziehen können, da jeder seine Lieblingsmarke hat. Aber bitte denk dir doch keine Alibi Vorteile aus mit denen du dich lächerlich machst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. November 2015)

Meine Lieblingsmarke ist und bleibt aber Nissan  Ich habe den EG3 bestimmt nicht gekauft weil er mir optisch gefällt, ist einfach ein vernünftiges Auto so wie ich das haben. Pedale schön weit auseinander nicht so eng zusammen, tiefe Sitzposition, verstellbares Lenkrad schöner Tacho gutes Amaturenbrett und vertretbarer Vebrauch.


----------



## HordyH (29. November 2015)

@excite

Du ziehst doch bestimmt massenhaft Gelächter auf dich wenn du mit Helm auf der ls lang gurkst, oder?vorallem mit ner 1.3 er Luftpumpe. 
Also meinen Beifall hättest du. XD

 wie alt bist du?

Als nächstes erzählst du hier das dein honda 220 km/h fährt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Als nächstes erzählst du hier das dein honda 220 km/h fährt


Mit solchen aussagen bin ich bei älteren autos immer vorsichtig. Ich weiß ja nicht wie bei seinem honda der letzte gang übersetzt ist, aber ist der berg nur lang und steil genug ist vieleicht auch das schaffbar, wenn nicht vorher der drehzahlbegrenzer kommt. 
Mein 2001er passat macht mit seinen lumpigen 130PS und knapp 1,5t gewicht auch seine 220 (laut tacho und der zeigt nach gps durchgängig 4km/h zuviel) , auch wenn ich übel viel anlauf brauche. Weiter hab ich ihn aber auch nie gtrieben, da das fahrwerk das nicht (mehr) verkraftet. 

So, nach ewiger zeit hab ich es letzte woche geschafft einen vw-händler zu finden, der mich den aktuellen caddy mal probe fahren lässt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In sachen komfort ist der kein vergleich zur V-klasse, was man sich ja aber schon denken kann.  Vw scheint allerdings in richtung härteres fahrwerk zu gehen, was mir aber nicht unbedingt gefällt. 
Von daher sollte daimler und VW mal einen technologie-tausch machen. VW zeigt daimler mal wie man "hundefänger"+ getriebe (incl. das da min. ein 2l-diesel+handschalter+allrad rein gehört!) und daimler  VW wie man ein fahrwerk baut.
Summa-summarum wird es wohl der VW werden, auch wenn ich von der marke eigentlich weg wollte. Aber daimler hat mit der wandler-automatik einfach einen zu großen minus-punkt im auto wobei bei dieser, für mein empfinden, der letzte gang auch zu kurz übersetzt ist und somit vermutlich den verbrauch in die höhe treibt. Dazu kommt die größe des caddy`s (volumen) meinen anforderungen wohl näher, denn die V-klasse sah vor der eigenen haustür schon ganz schön groß aus.  (auf dem parkplatz vor der firma ging es eigentlich )


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

220 sollte der ed3 schaffen, 210 auf jeden fall. 

Ich habe nur davon geredet das man auf der rennstrecke einen helm benötigt, da ist es egal wie viel ps das auto hat. Badfrag fährt mit helm auf drr landstraße


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Badfrag fährt mit helm auf drr landstraße



Das ist ziemlich irre! 

Im Übrigen sollte man bei sowas aufpassen. Mit Helm im Auto kann der Versicherungsschutz erlöschen.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

Sein ED3 könnte mit viel Anlauf die 220kmh packen. Der EG3 schafft vermutlich nicht mal 200kmh. Also wer mit Helm auf der Landstraße fährt ist im Kopp nicht ganz richtig...


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Das macht der doch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

@TurricanVeteran: Was stört Dich so arg an der Wandlerautomatik? Glaube gechillter fahren als mit Wandlerautomatik geht es kaum noch.



Riverna schrieb:


> Sein ED3 könnte mit viel Anlauf die 220kmh packen.



Meinst Du?



Riverna schrieb:


> Also wer mit Helm auf der Landstraße fährt ist im Kopp nicht ganz richtig...



Das stimmt allerdings.

@TheBadFrag: Konntest Du mit dem Bild was anfangen? Wegen meinem "unrunder Lauf, wenn Tankentlüftung aktiv"?


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das macht der doch nicht wirklich...



Sicher?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/17750-der-auto-thread-post6289316.html


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sein ED3 könnte mit viel Anlauf die 220kmh packen. Der EG3 schafft vermutlich nicht mal 200kmh. Also wer mit Helm auf der Landstraße fährt ist im Kopp nicht ganz richtig...


Zumindest sofern Dach und Scheibe vorhanden.
Hat also wohl keine Frontscheibe mehr im Auto.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Meinst Du?



Der Wagen hat 130PS, mein grauer NX hatte 160PS und lief laut GPS fast 230kmh. Somit kann ich mir 220kmh bei 130PS ohne Probleme vorstellen. Bis hier hin braucht man auch nicht viel Leistung. Der Subaru schafft trotz fast doppelter Leistung immerhin auch nur 260kmh laut GPS.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Dein Subaru hat ja auch keine wirklich gute Aerodynamik, da ist das kein Wunder. 
Aber reicht normalerweise doch auch.
Meiner läuft mit 220PS in den Begrenzer bei Tacho 260.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

ED3 mit 130PS? Ist aber nicht Serie oder doch? Ich kenne nur den mit 90PS? 

@JoM79: Der Impreza hat 0,33, was soooo schlecht nun auch wieder nicht. Cw allein sagt jedoch nicht allzu viel aus, Stirnfläche wäre auch interessant.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

Nee der scheint vom Vorbesitzer gemacht worden zu sein, er hatte mal einen Zeitungsartikel gepostet.  

@JoM69 die Rede war von GPS (wobei das auch nicht immer gleich ist). Laut Tacho packt der Subi auch mehr. Da der Tacho aber nur bis 260kmh geht kann ich Tachowerte nur raten. Denk mal 275 oder 280 hatte ich schon auf Tacho. Aber das mit dem cW Wert stimmt schon, die Imprezas sind auch keine Autobahn Renner. Da muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

Der EG3 schafft 180, danach dreht er nichtmehr weiter weil der Motor zu schwach ist. 

Warum soll mein ED3 kein Dach und Frontscheibe haben ?!?!?!? Sinn? 

Ja ED3 ist nicht Serie, Serie sind 90 Ps jetzt 130 und ein bisschen. Mit 90 PS schafft der bestimmt nur 190.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Durch den elektronischen Tacho ist der Megane ziemlich genau. Bei GPS 255 hab ich 258 (mit 254 isser eingetragen) aufem Tacho stehen. Kumpel von mir mit dem Golf R hat bei GPS 255 aufem Tacho 285. VW fakted in allen Belangen!


----------



## Verminaard (29. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> VW fakted in allen Belangen!



Sind dann die uebertriebenen VW Preise auch nur Fake und man muss gar nicht so viel zahlen?!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. November 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind dann die uebertriebenen VW Preise auch nur Fake und man muss gar nicht so viel zahlen?!



Wo sind die Preise denn übertrieben ?


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

Füttert den Troll doch nicht noch...


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Ich hab mich nie für einen VW interessiert. Ich kenne die Preise nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Durch den elektronischen Tacho ist der Megane ziemlich genau. Bei GPS 255 hab ich 258 (mit 254 isser eingetragen) aufem Tacho stehen. Kumpel von mir mit dem Golf R hat bei GPS 255 aufem Tacho 285. VW fakted in allen Belangen!



Das ist kein Faken, das nennt sich "VW Wohlfühltacho"!

Hatte die Tage die Werbung vom Q3 1,4 TFSI im Briefkasten. Da stand "1,4L TFSI cylinder on demand ultra" dabei, der Name ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2015)

Naja, "cylinder on demand" ist ja nicht falsch. Was das "ultra" da soll weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Audi verwendet Ultra als Begriff halt einfach gerne.

So, jetzt erst ma F1. Dem Lewis ein letztes mal heuer die Daumen Drücken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran: Was stört Dich so arg an der Wandlerautomatik? Glaube gechillter fahren als mit Wandlerautomatik geht es kaum noch.


Nur bin ich ein bißchen fan von rallye, cross, quad und co. Ich fahre nicht nur chillig. 
Der wandler schaltet leider viel zu langsam und das sanfte muß ich auch nicht immer haben. (mit aber keine wahl) Dazu haben automatiken die angewohnheit, völligen blödsinn zusammen zu schalten. Dabei kann man, zumindest bei der v-klasse, nichtmal vernünftig manuell eingreifen, da kein gang "überschalten" werden kann (um ohne hin zu kommen ist die spreizung zu gring) und man für eine vernünftige bedienung via paddel eigentlich eine renn-lenkung benötigen würde. (lenkrad sollte sich sozusagen nicht mehr als 270° drehen lassen für vollen lenkeinschlag)
Dazu kommt, das ich, bedingt durch mein hobby, ab und zu mal auf feldwegen unterwegs bin. Und ja, ich weiß, ein extra auto für solche späße wäre nicht schlecht, aber so viel verdiene ich nun auch nicht. (also verdienen vieleicht schon, nur nicht bekommen)


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2015)

Bei Audi ist Ultra die effizienteste Variante eines Modells. Beim A6 Avant ist das z.B. der 2.0TDI mit DKG den mein Dad fährt. Nur dass der heute zum x-tausendsten Mal meckert dass sein Partikelfilter zu wäre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. November 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, "cylinder on demand" ist ja nicht falsch. Was das "ultra" da soll weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.



"Audi Ultra" sind die auf Effizienz getrimmten bzw. die effizienten Modelle


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2015)

Ah alles klar, danke Euch! Ich dachte das "Ultra" bezieht sich jetzt direkt auf "cylinder on demand". Das hätte für mich wenig Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

Finde trotzdem diese "cylinder on demand", die Formulierung ist  irgendwie Banane. Benz nennt es direkt beim Namen: Zylinderabschaltung  und fertig.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur bin ich ein bißchen fan von rallye, cross, quad und co. Ich fahre nicht nur chillig.
> Der wandler schaltet leider viel zu langsam und das sanfte muß ich auch nicht immer haben. (mit aber keine wahl) Dazu haben automatiken die angewohnheit, völligen blödsinn zusammen zu schalten. Dabei kann man, zumindest bei der v-klasse, nichtmal vernünftig manuell eingreifen, da kein gang "überschalten" werden kann (um ohne hin zu kommen ist die spreizung zu gring) und man für eine vernünftige bedienung via paddel eigentlich eine renn-lenkung benötigen würde. (lenkrad sollte sich sozusagen nicht mehr als 270° drehen lassen für vollen lenkeinschlag)
> Dazu kommt, das ich, bedingt durch mein hobby, ab und zu mal auf feldwegen unterwegs bin. Und ja, ich weiß, ein extra auto für solche späße wäre nicht schlecht, aber so viel verdiene ich nun auch nicht. (also verdienen vieleicht schon, nur nicht bekommen)



Wandler schaltet gar nicht, das Getriebe schaltet. 

Irgendwie erwartest Du von einer V-Klasse die Eigenschaften für die sie nie gemacht wurde.

Es gibt nur ein Automatikgetriebe, das die Gänge überspringen kann, es ist das ZF 8HP.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wandler schaltet gar nicht, das Getriebe schaltet.


Als reiner benutzer ist mir das irgendwie wurst.  Es schaltet halt zu langsam...


> Irgendwie erwartest Du von einer V-Klasse die Eigenschaften für die sie nie gemacht wurde.


Da ich auch ein wenig stauraum im auto benötige, ist kein auto, das ich in die auswahl nehmen könnte, für meine anderen einsatzzwecke gemacht. Und dennoch kann man eine V-klasse mit 190 ps (testfahrzeug) auch in gewissem maß um die kurven scheuchen, was das getriebe aber recht effektiv verhindert. Ansonsten fährt sich die 2t-fuhre ja fast wie ein pkw.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Ich glaub, ich würd mir so ne V-Klasse eher mit mittlerer Motorisierung holen. Oder gibts da auch ne AMG Version von mit 450 PS?


----------



## ASD_588 (29. November 2015)

War der sport modus an fals es soetwas überhaupt dort gibt?


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

War sicherlich nicht an. Ja, auch bei Benz gibt es sowas. Aber die Getriebe von Benz sind einfach schnarchlangsam, das stimmt schon.


----------



## HordyH (29. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der EG3 schafft 180, danach dreht er nichtmehr weiter weil der Motor zu schwach ist.
> 
> Warum soll mein ED3 kein Dach und Frontscheibe haben ?!?!?!? Sinn?
> 
> Ja ED3 ist nicht Serie, Serie sind 90 Ps jetzt 130 und ein bisschen. Mit 90 PS schafft der bestimmt nur 190.


Na dann erklär mal wie die 130 PS realisiert worden sind...

Hast nen offenen luffi wa...[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehrleistung natürlich durch einhörner was sonst ?


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Witchcraft;0)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich würd mir so ne V-Klasse eher mit mittlerer Motorisierung holen.


Mittlere ist gut.  Gibt nur 163 und 190 ps.  (V220 und V250)


> Oder gibts da auch ne AMG Version von mit 450 PS?


Wirst du wohl anfragen müssen, aber so viel wird der diesel kaum aushalten. 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> War der sport modus an fals es soetwas überhaupt dort gibt?


Gibt es, aber der beschränkt sich darauf die, im normalen eh schon weit  ausgefahrenen, gänge noch weiter aus zu fahren. (irgendwie witzlos beim  diesel )  Es kann allerdings auch sein, das der motor beim 190 ps`er zusätzlich  noch auf 204 ps hoch genommen wird. (irgendetwas in der richtung meinte  der verkäufer )



Zeiss schrieb:


> War sicherlich nicht an. Ja, auch bei Benz gibt es sowas.


Hab alles mal angetestet, insofern das innerhalb von 2 tagen und 150 km überhaupt geht.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. November 2015)

> Hab alles mal angetestet, insofern das innerhalb von 2 tagen und 150 km überhaupt geht.



Bei 190 ps kann man sich doch nicht beschweren, wir müssen mit 85ps auskommen Ford transit halt...


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mittlere ist gut.  Gibt nur 163 und 190 ps.  (V220 und V250)
> 
> Wirst du wohl anfragen müssen, aber so viel wird der diesel kaum aushalten.



Ah was, Brabus wird doch bestimmt einen V-Klasse Rocket mit 720 PS im Angebot haben... 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Gibt es dann paar Pics?



Hab gestern unser neues Auto gesehen und paar Bilder und 3 Videos gemacht. Naja, bin kein Spielberg 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPKtDwFnahc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

seit wann baut bose kotflügel?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Bei 190 ps kann man sich doch nicht beschweren, wir müssen mit 85ps auskommen Ford transit halt...


Also über mangelde ps braucht man sich bei einer v-klasse auch nicht beschweren. Die ziehen auch ganz ordentlich wobei nicht viel davon zu merken ist, wenn man nicht gerade auf den tacho schaut.
Das ps-problem werd ich dafür beim caddy haben. 4motion+handschalter gibt es nur mit 90 kw. Ich hoffe nur der ingenieur, der sich das hat einfallen lassen, schmort später mal in der hölle und zwar ganz unten an der heißesten stelle!  110 kw hätten es schon mindestens sein können wobei ich das auto auch mit 150 kw genommen hätte. 
Nunja, ich hoffe mal auf mtm, oettinger (nein, nicht das bier ) und co. Wenn da was verfügbar wird was die fuhre auf min. 110kw bringt, dann kommt es rein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So, nach ewiger zeit hab ich es letzte woche geschafft einen vw-händler zu finden, der mich den aktuellen caddy mal probe fahren lässt. ...


Erst V-Klasse, jetzt Caddy?  Die fahren aber nicht wirklich in der gleichen Klasse.  Wo ich dir natürlich recht geben muss ist beim Allrad. Nur mit Automatikgetriebe ist natürlich ein bischen blöd. Leider ist der Allrad auf das Automatikgetriebe aufgebaut, somit kann man nur unter größten Anstrengungen einen Handschalter davon machen. 
Das Gegenstück zum Caddy wär eher nen Vito. Richtiger Tranporter für das Handwerk, der maximal Missbraucht wird.  Vitos sind wesendlich billiger als V-Klassen...



Zeiss schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag: Konntest Du mit dem Bild was anfangen? Wegen meinem "unrunder Lauf, wenn Tankentlüftung aktiv"?


Ja, hatte ich auch glaub ich schon gesagt.  Erstmal würde ich die Regenerationsventile(6) nur einzeln ansteuern. Wenn der Motorlauf nur schlechter wird bei einer Seite, das Ventil quertauschen. Wandert der Fehler mit, ist das Ventil defekt. Wandert der Fehler nicht mit, dann die Leitungen vor den Regenerierventilen abziehen, die Eingänge an beiden Ventilen verschließen und beide ansteuern. Wird der Motorlauf nicht schlechter, dann liegt eine Undichtigkeit(Falschluft) irgendwo im Regeneriersystem vor. Wird der Motorlauf auch mit verschlossenen Ventilen schlechter, dann hast du ein Problem. Dann geht es in Richtung Kabelsatz. Wenn du beide Stecker von den Regenerierventilen abziehst und dann bei der Ansteuerung der Motorlauf schlechter wird, dann ist etwas in Sachen MSG oder Kabelsatz faul.

Ich tippe auf Falschluft.



Seabound schrieb:


> Durch den elektronischen Tacho ist der Megane  ziemlich genau.


Es gibt seit 25 Jahren keine Autos mehr mit analogem Tacho.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erst V-Klasse, jetzt Caddy?  Die fahren aber nicht wirklich in der gleichen Klasse.


Dann verklicker mal deinem obersten arbeitsbeschaffer, das er gefälligst einen ordentlichen citan bauen soll. Dann kann man den auch beim autokauf in betracht ziehen.


> Wo ich dir natürlich recht geben muss ist beim Allrad. Nur mit Automatikgetriebe ist natürlich ein bischen blöd. Leider ist der Allrad auf das Automatikgetriebe aufgebaut, somit kann man nur unter größten Anstrengungen einen Handschalter davon machen.


Na da tut sich doch gleich mal eine sinnvolle tätigkeit für einen ingenieur auf...


> Das Gegenstück zum Caddy wär eher nen Vito.


Der vito ist die konkurenz zum normalen transporter während die v-klasse sich eher mit dem multivan anlegt. Das gegenstück zum caddy ist der citan. 


> Vitos sind wesendlich billiger als V-Klassen...


In der grund-version vieleicht, aber wehe du willst ausstattung... Dank dem Edition-paket ist die v-klasse die günstigste variante mit ordentlich ausstattung, die man bekommen kann. Mit meiner konfig lag ich bei der v-klasse laut liste bei ca. 57000€ und das selbe als vito über 61000. Das liegt aber auch mit daran, das man bei der edition viele kleinigkeiten wie z.b. andere felgen ohne aufpreis bekommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann verklicker mal deinem obersten arbeitsbeschaffer, das er gefälligst einen ordentlichen citan bauen soll. Dann kann man den auch beim autokauf in betracht ziehen.
> 
> Na da tut sich doch gleich mal eine sinnvolle tätigkeit für einen ingenieur auf...
> 
> ...



Wir bauen keinen Citan. Das macht jemand anders für uns.  Wir verticken die Dinger nur.

Naja der Citan ist nicht wirklich das Gegenstück. Der ist ja ne ganze Ecke kleiner als nen Caddy. So ein direktes Gegenstück hat Daimler nicht. Der Vito in der kürzesten Variante passt in etwa.

Na gut, wenn du den Vito richtig vollhaust, dann wird der auch wieder teuer.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir bauen keinen Citan. Das macht jemand anders für uns.  Wir verticken die Dinger nur.


 Aber vorher klebt ihr noch euren stern drauf. 


> Naja der Citan ist nicht wirklich das Gegenstück. Der ist ja ne ganze Ecke kleiner als nen Caddy.


Du überschätzt die größe vom caddy. So riesig ist der nicht, ansonsten würde ich ja mit der kurzen version hin kommen. Komm ich aber nicht... (den halben meter zusätzlich brauch ich schon)


> Na gut, wenn du den Vito richtig vollhaust, dann wird der auch wieder teuer.


Was heißt voll hauen... Ich hab schon das ganze assistenz-gedöns weg gelassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gibt es, aber der beschränkt sich darauf die, im normalen eh schon weit  ausgefahrenen, gänge noch weiter aus zu fahren. (irgendwie witzlos beim  diesel )



Bei dem 250er lohnt das.
Wir fahren den 250 BlueTec ja in der C-Klasse und da braucht der Motor Drehzahl um maximal zu beschleunigen.
Er soll ja angeblich 500Nm bei etwas unter 2000 1/min haben, davon merke ich persönlich nicht viel 
Zwischen 2500 und 4500 1/min geht er ganz ordentlich.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow 140Nm Drehmoment, da bist du ja mehr am schalten, als am vorwärts kommen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei dem 250er lohnt das.
> Wir fahren den 250 BlueTec ja in der C-Klasse und da braucht der Motor Drehzahl um maximal zu beschleunigen.
> Er soll ja angeblich 500Nm bei etwas unter 2000 1/min haben, davon merke ich persönlich nicht viel
> Zwischen 2500 und 4500 1/min geht er ganz ordentlich.


Also ich hatte bei der v-klasse eher das gefühl, das die in jeder lebenslage schiebt. Der motor in der v-klasse dürfte aber auch leicht andere leistungsdaten haben. Da liegt er bei 190ps/440nm wärend eure c-klasse doch bestimmt 204 ps hat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

ich schalte genauso oft wie bei jedem anderen Auto ?!?! Durch ständiges Schalten hat man doch nicht mehr NM Drehmoment. deine aussage ist sowas von sinnlos.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2015)

Du kannst also im höchsten Gang ohne Probleme mit 40-50km/h nen Berg hoch fahren?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. November 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bei der v-klasse eher das gefühl, das die in jeder lebenslage schiebt. Der motor in der v-klasse dürfte aber auch leicht andere leistungsdaten haben. Da liegt er bei 190ps/440nm wärend eure c-klasse doch bestimmt 204 ps hat.



Ja, in der V Klasse ist der etwas gedrosselt.
Klar, unter 2000 1/min beschleunigt der auch zügig, fühlt sich aber keineswegs nach 500Nm an. 
Ich schätze mal, die 500Nm werden auch nur eine ganz kurze Drehmonentspitze sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du kannst also im höchsten Gang ohne Probleme mit 40-50km/h nen Berg hoch fahren?


Warum sollte man seinen Motor so abartig quälen? Dafür gibt es Getriebe, damit man den richtigen Gang wählen kann.  Direkttrieb gibt es nur bei Pocketbikes. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, in der V Klasse ist der etwas gedrosselt.
> Klar, unter 2000 1/min beschleunigt der auch zügig, fühlt sich aber keineswegs nach 500Nm an.
> Ich schätze mal, die 500Nm werden auch nur eine ganz kurze Drehmonentspitze sein.


Die 500nm wird er schon haben nur bedeutet da so ziemlich nichts. Ein Motor mit extrem viel Drehmoment untem rum beschleunigt ein Auto nicht schnell. Ansonsten würden Musclecars ja schnell beschleunigen.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich auch glaub ich schon gesagt.   Erstmal würde ich die Regenerationsventile(6) nur einzeln ansteuern.  Wenn der Motorlauf nur schlechter wird bei einer Seite, das Ventil  quertauschen. Wandert der Fehler mit, ist das Ventil defekt. Wandert der  Fehler nicht mit, dann die Leitungen vor den Regenerierventilen  abziehen, die Eingänge an beiden Ventilen verschließen und beide  ansteuern. Wird der Motorlauf nicht schlechter, dann liegt eine  Undichtigkeit(Falschluft) irgendwo im Regeneriersystem vor. Wird der  Motorlauf auch mit verschlossenen Ventilen schlechter, dann hast du ein  Problem. Dann geht es in Richtung Kabelsatz. Wenn du beide Stecker von  den Regenerierventilen abziehst und dann bei der Ansteuerung der  Motorlauf schlechter wird, dann ist etwas in Sachen MSG oder Kabelsatz  faul.
> 
> Ich tippe auf Falschluft.



Sorry, ich habe es wohl überlesen, danke Dir. Das werde ich mal austesten.

An  der Spritzwand ist auch noch eine Leitung mit einem Ventil dran, die  verbindet die beiden Hochdruckpumpen und das Ventil geht (laut den Amis)  auch gern mal kaputt mit genau diesen Auswirkungen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow 140Nm Drehmoment, da bist du ja mehr am schalten, als am vorwärts kommen.



Wegen?


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> seit wann baut bose kotflügel?



Die bauen auch Einstiegsleisten 





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir bauen keinen Citan. Das macht jemand anders für uns.



Der Citan ist ein Renault Kangoo. Was Mercedes da geritten hat, weiß ich auch nicht. 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt seit 25 Jahren keine Autos mehr mit analogem Tacho.




Hast du deinen Helm wieder verkehrt rum auf? Ich mein dieses digitale Dings, das die Geschwindigkeit anzeigt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du kannst also im höchsten Gang ohne Probleme mit 40-50km/h nen Berg hoch fahren?



bei der geschwindkeit fahre ich immer mit dem 4. erst ab 60 im dritten weil da erst ab 60 1500 rpm sind. Ich fahr halt in dem gang den berg hoch wo ich am wenigstens gas geben muss, also 2. oder 3. Wobei ich noch nie wirklich einen Berg hochgefahren bin wo ich runterschalten musste. nichtmal im harz, in deutschland gibt es eigentlich solche krassen anstiege nicht. 

Aber auch jetzt fragt sich wo der Sinn dabei ist ? Spritsparend ist das nicht. Spritsparend wäre im 3. gang oder so mit 2500-3000 rpm oder so weil man da das gaspedal nicht durchtreten muss sondern nur leicht antippen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Helm wieder verkehrt rum auf? Ich mein dieses digitale Dings, das die Geschwindigkeit anzeigt.


Nur weil du im KI die Geschwindigkeit Analog angezeigt bekommst, ist das noch lange kein Analogtacho. Der ist das letzte Mal in Autos wie z.B. 190er 1. Serie zum Einsatz gekommen...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe es wohl überlesen, danke Dir. Das werde ich mal austesten.
> 
> An  der Spritzwand ist auch noch eine Leitung mit einem Ventil dran, die   verbindet die beiden Hochdruckpumpen und das Ventil geht (laut den  Amis)  auch gern mal kaputt mit genau diesen Auswirkungen.


Was soll das denn für einen Zweck haben? Auf dem Bild ist es nicht eingezeichnet...


----------



## Pommesbunker (29. November 2015)

Er meint damit, dass der Tacho seit 25 Jahren nichtmehr über eine Tachowelle sondern per Sensor funktioniert.
Nur weil er dir etwas analog anzeigt, ist ers noch lange nicht.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Das hab ich  auch nie in Frage gestellt. Zumal mir mein Auto die Geschwindigkeit digital anzeigt. Ich hab zwar auch den "anlogen" Tacho, aber auf den kuck ich nicht mehr. Ich habe lapidar die digitale Anzeige als elektronisch bezeichnet. Ich kann ja nix dafür, wenn er das nicht versteht. War mein Fehler. Aber ehrlich gesagt, interessiert mich die Technik dahinter auch nicht. Hauptsache das zeigt was an. Und wenn, dann möglichst genau.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für einen Zweck haben? Auf dem Bild ist es nicht eingezeichnet...



Das weiß ich nicht. In den HDPs gibt es einen Ventil, der die "Pulsierungen" der Pumpe dämpft und dieses Bereich der beiden Pumpen ist über so eine Leitung verbunden.

Hier ist das Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht um die Nummer 12, da ist ein Stutzen dran.

Und hier die Beschreibung davon:



> Pressure attenuator:
> 
> The excess fuel delivered by the high-pressure pump is returned through the fuel-quantity control valve into the pump feed area. The pulsations generated in the pump in the process are absorbed by the spring of the pressure attenuator (12). The pressure attenuator is separated by a diaphragm (11) from the pump feed area.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Na dann erklär mal wie die 130 PS realisiert worden sind...
> 
> Hast nen offenen luffi wa...[emoji23] [emoji23]



Und was willst du nun? 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ich schalte genauso oft wie bei jedem anderen Auto ?!?! Durch ständiges Schalten hat man doch nicht mehr NM Drehmoment. deine aussage ist sowas von sinnlos.



Die Aussage ist alles andere als Sinnlos. Wenn du mal drüber nachdenkst (vorrausgesetzt dein technischer Verstand ist dementsprechend vorhanden) wirst du wissen warum er das geschrieben hat. Viel Spaß beim Grübeln. 



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Er meint damit, dass der Tacho seit 25 Jahren nichtmehr über eine Tachowelle sondern per Sensor funktioniert.
> Nur weil er dir etwas analog anzeigt, ist ers noch lange nicht.



Tachowelle gibt es doch schon seit Dresden 45 nicht mehr.


----------



## HordyH (29. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und was willst du nun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne Erklärung wegen den 130 ps...


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

Wenn du mir die Frage so blöd stellen würdest, gebe es von mir keine Antwort. Das nur so am Rande... wie gesagt er hat mal einen Zeitungsbericht, glaube es war die Maximum Tuner hier reingestellt wo es genauer drin stand. Die Sache stimmt schon, auch wenn Exide viel Müll erzählt, in diesem Fall stimmt es.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

Um im Verkehr voranzukommen reichen auch 20 ps, ich finde die 130 sind mehr als ausreichend. Deshalb verstehe ich seinen hate nicht. Schneller wird man nicht durch nm auch nicht

Was erwartest du für eine antwort wenn du nichtmal vernünftig fragen tust hordy ?!?? Und die Aussage war präzise, jeder der MCM kennt versteht die Anspielung auf einhörner und hättest du jetzt ein bisschen Grundwissen wüsstest du was Sache ist. Ist aber zu hoch für dich merke schon.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

Was oder wer ist MCM? 

Ob die 130PS reichen oder nicht kommt doch sehr auf das Fahrzeug an.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

MCM? 

Einhorn? Kondome? https://einhorn.my


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQnIwaUc5Wk

na mighty car mods. Wurden halt einhörner eingebaut.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Um im Verkehr voranzukommen reichen auch 20 ps,




Ähm... nein


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ich finde die 130 sind mehr als ausreichend. Deshalb verstehe ich seinen hate nicht. Schneller wird man nicht durch nm auch nicht



Ob 130PS nun ausreichend oder nicht ist Ansichtssache... mir würde es nicht auf Dauer reichen. Mit wenig Drehmoment muss man deutlich öfters schalten, dass sagte er und damit hat er absolut Recht. Thema erledigt. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ob die 130PS reichen oder nicht kommt doch sehr auf das Fahrzeug an.



Nicht nur aufs Fahrzeug sondern auch auf den Besitzer. Wer natürlich ständig mit 75PS Möhren durch die Gegend fährt, bekommt bei 130PS sicherlich ab und zu einen Ständer. Für die meisten reicht es nicht mal für eine halbharte Errektion.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nicht nur aufs Fahrzeug sondern auch auf den Besitzer. Wer natürlich ständig mit 75PS Möhren durch die Gegend fährt, bekommt bei 130PS sicherlich ab und zu einen Ständer. Für die meisten reicht es nicht mal für eine halbharte Errektion.



Ich kann mir beim besten Willen kein 2,3 Tonnen Fahrzeug mit 130PS vorstellen.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

Nicht jeder fährt so ein Eisenschwein 
130PS reichen je nach Auto schon aus.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQnIwaUc5Wk
> 
> na mighty car mods. Wurden halt einhörner eingebaut.



Sagt mir leider nix...


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nicht jeder fährt so ein Eisenschwein
> 130PS reichen je nach Auto schon aus.



Genau, je nach Auto.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

Nein eben nicht nur das Fahrzeug sondern auch die persönlichen Vorlieben des Fahrers. Wer nie Leistung hatte, kann auch keine Leistung vermissen. Ein 911 Besitzer wird auch bei einem 130PS Civic keinen Spaß haben... wärend hingegen der 45PS Polo in Extase verfallen wird.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2015)

Wobei die Leistung merkt man im 7er nicht, nur durch Blick auf's Tacho.


----------



## HordyH (29. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Um im Verkehr voranzukommen reichen auch 20 ps, ich finde die 130 sind mehr als ausreichend. Deshalb verstehe ich seinen hate nicht. Schneller wird man nicht durch nm auch nicht
> 
> Was erwartest du für eine antwort wenn du nichtmal vernünftig fragen tust hordy ?!?? Und die Aussage war präzise, jeder der MCM kennt versteht die Anspielung auf einhörner und hättest du jetzt ein bisschen Grundwissen wüsstest du was Sache ist. Ist aber zu hoch für dich merke schon.


Vorsichtig

Ist klar, Grundwissen


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2015)

Warum?


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2015)

Ich halte es jetzt auch nicht wirklich für Grundwissen, vorallem wenn man sich nicht für die Kisten interessiert. Aber ich fand die Antwort durchaus belustigend...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (29. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ob 130PS nun ausreichend oder nicht ist Ansichtssache... mir würde es nicht auf Dauer reichen. Mit wenig Drehmoment muss man deutlich öfters schalten, dass sagte er und damit hat er absolut Recht. Thema erledigt.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht nur aufs Fahrzeug sondern auch auf den Besitzer. Wer natürlich ständig mit 75PS Möhren durch die Gegend fährt, bekommt bei 130PS sicherlich ab und zu einen Ständer. Für die meisten reicht es nicht mal für eine halbharte Errektion.



Eben nicht, ich bin ich nicht ständig am schalten, ab 60 muss man sogut wie nie runterschalten, generell finde ich mit 130 ps hat man in jeder lage genug ps und muss nie runterschalten. Das regt mich ja bei Automatik auf, das die ständig runterschalten. 

Also ich habe noch nie von nem Auto nen ständer gehabt ^^


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> generell finde ich mit 130 ps hat man in jeder lage genug ps und muss nie runterschalten.



Woher sollst du es auch anders wissen... 
Selbst mit 200PS muss man runter schalten, mit 130PS erst recht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Ja stimmt zum abbiegen schalte ich in 2. oder dritten gang. Aber ist doch nicht schlimm. 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft ich weiß ja nicht wie du fährst, aber sobald ich 60 fahre schalte ich so gut wie nie runter in einen niedrigeren gang. und man fährt ja quasi immer 60 ausser wenn jetzt viel verkehr in der stadt ist.


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2015)

Aha... überholen auf der Autobahn, Landstraße usw das geht alles natürlich super gut ohne Drehmoment und ohne runterschalten... ich gebs auf auf, du bist einfach Beratungsresistent.


----------



## HordyH (30. November 2015)

130 honda ps sind wie 500 bei anderen Fahrzeugen


----------



## Iconoclast (30. November 2015)

Besonders wenn se V-Tec kicks in yo.


----------



## norse (30. November 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> 130 honda ps sind wie 500 bei anderen Fahrzeugen



logisch - Honde PS haben ja den dreifachen Wert von "normalen" PS   

ohman ...

da ist man ein Paar tage mal weg, aber wenn man hier wieder reinschaut merkt man, dass sich nix geändert hat


----------



## JaniZz (30. November 2015)

Also ich fahre lieber ein 130 PS civic als ein 2.0 tdi mit 400 Nm 170 PS. 

Da macht der civic mehr Spaß 

Und gerade die drehfreude der hondamotoren ist ein Spaß Faktor.


----------



## Cleriker (30. November 2015)

Das glaube ich ihm gerne. So gut sie auch verarbeitet sind, so ein Passat/A4/Octavia tdi fährt sich einfach so emotionslos... Mir komplett unverständlich warum die sich so gut verkaufen.


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2015)

Vielleicht, weil die Leute gern die Umwelt verpesten? ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft ich weiß ja nicht wie du fährst, aber sobald ich 60 fahre schalte ich so gut wie nie runter in einen niedrigeren gang. und man fährt ja quasi immer 60 ausser wenn jetzt viel verkehr in der stadt ist.



Weil dein Auto bei 60km/h auch bestimmt schon ziemlich hoch dreht.
Ich fahre z.B. bei 60km/h im 7.Gang mit nur etwa 1200 1/min durch die Gegend, ein Diesel wahrscheinlich nur mit Standgas.



Seabound schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil die Leute gern die Umwelt verpesten? ^^



Wer im Glashaus sitzt, .... 

Umweltschützer klagen Renault an: "Abgaswerte wie aus den 80er-Jahren" - FOCUS Online


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Also zum überholen schalte ich nie runter, weiil ich das nur mache wenn genug platz ist. Ich muss doch nicht vorbeifliegen beim überholen . zumal man auf der autobahn immer hohe drezahl fährt, ich tucker da doch nicht mit 1500 rpm rum. Deshalb meine ich 130-150 ps sind recht optimal, weil man in solchen situationen einfach gas gibt und die power reicht aus. 

Naja bei 60 so 2000 rpm als passt schon


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Die Abgasprüfstelle der Berner Fachhochschule in der Schweiz hat im Auftrag der Deutschen Umwelthilfe (DUH) die Stickoxid (NOx)-Emissionen eines Renault Espace 1.6 dCi untersucht...Dabei wiesen insbesondere die im Neuen Europäischen Fahrzyklus (NEFZ) gefahrenen Tests mit warmem Motor sehr hohe NOx-Emissionen auf"

"Im August hat der ADAC das gleiche Espace-Modell ebenfalls getestet und festgestellt, dass die Normwerte eingehalten werden. 
"

Klingt höchst offiziell^^ DUH, ich bekomme grad Durchfall vor Lachen! 

"Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe wurde 2005 im Rahmen ihrer Kampagne zur Einführung von Dieselpartikelfiltern „Kein Diesel ohne Filter“ von der FDP kritisiert, da sie Spenden von Dieselrußfilter-Herstellern angenommen hatte." 

Die sind doch von VW bezahlt. ^^ 

Nebenbei, Porsche und Audi nächstes Jahr nur noch mit 2 LMP1 in der WEC. Müssen Geld sparen


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Also zum überholen schalte ich nie runter, weiil ich das nur mache wenn genug platz ist. Ich muss doch nicht vorbeifliegen beim überholen .



Dann schau mal, wie in der StVO der Überholvorgang beschrieben ist. Es ist §5, Abschnitt 2.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> zumal man auf der autobahn immer hohe drezahl fährt, ich tucker da doch nicht mit 1500 rpm rum.



Es ist vielleicht bei Deinem Fahrzeug der Fall. Hubraum- und drehmomentstarke Fahrzeuge verhalten sich da anders. Die dümpeln bei gerade diesen 1500 rum.


----------



## Seeefe (30. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann schau mal, wie in der StVO der Überholvorgang beschrieben ist. Es ist §5, Abschnitt 2.



Worauf willst du hinaus? Da steht nicht, man muss runterschalten zum überholen. Und wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeit ist ja auch Situationsabhängig. 

Im 5.Gang wäre mir das überholen aber auch viel zu träge, ich schalte da auch runter.


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Worauf willst du hinaus? Da steht nicht, man muss runterschalten zum überholen. Und wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeit ist ja auch Situationsabhängig.
> 
> Im 5.Gang wäre mir das überholen aber auch viel zu träge, ich schalte da auch runter.



Genau darauf will ich hinaus. Bei einer "wesentlich höheren Geschwindigkeit" spricht die Rechtsprechung von +20km/h (es gibt diesbezüglich Urteile). Zudem muss ein Überholvorgang "zügig angeschlossen sein", was beim überholen im 5.ten (höchsten) Gang, glaube ich, nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Seeefe (30. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau darauf will ich hinaus. Bei einer "wesentlich höheren Geschwindigkeit" spricht die Rechtsprechung von +20km/h (es gibt diesbezüglich Urteile). Zudem muss ein Überholvorgang "zügig angeschlossen sein", was beim überholen im 5.ten (höchsten) Gang, glaube ich, nicht der Fall ist.



Das hieße aber dann, das man auf einer Landstraße (Tempo 100) nur Autos überholen darf, welche max. 20km/h fahren. Denn die Höchstgeschwindigkeit gilt vor den +20km/h, die vor allem völlig situationsabhängig sind und die pauschal aufstellbar sind.  

Zügig stimmt, allerdings wenn ich dem vordermann nicht gerade an der Stoßstange klebe, dann kann man bei genug Platz zum Gegenverkehr schon normal und zügig im 5. überholen. Ich mein, man erkennt ja wohl ob der vor einem langsamer ist oder nicht. 

Wenn man natürlich direkt hinter ihm ist, sollte man schon runterschalten.


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das hieße aber dann, das man auf einer Landstraße (Tempo 100) nur Autos überholen darf, welche max. 20km/h fahren. Denn die Höchstgeschwindigkeit gilt vor den +20km/h, die vor allem völlig situationsabhängig sind und die pauschal aufstellbar sind.



Richtig. Beim Überholvorgang darf die Höchsgeschwidigkeit nicht überschritten werden, das ist korrekt. Ob es jetzt nun 15 oder 20 km/h sind, ist glaube ich Banane, es ist ein Richtwert.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nebenbei, Porsche und Audi nächstes Jahr nur noch mit 2 LMP1 in der WEC. Müssen Geld sparen


Spart nur kaum was, so eine Auto kostet einen einstelligen Mio. Betrag. Die anderen Kosten sind da deutlich höher.


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2015)

Du sparst 2 Rennteams, Fahrergehälter, Transportkosten, Ersatzteikosten, etc. Da kommt einiges Zusammen. Ich finde sehr schade. Die WEC ist geil. Über kurz oder lang wird Audi aber eh aussteigen. War wohl so gedacht, Porsche bleibt in der WEC und Audi geht in die F1. Da wird aber wohl leider jetzt nix mehr draus.

Find ich wirklich schade. Ich bin ein riesen F1-Fan und hätte Audi gerne dort gesehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann schau mal, wie in der StVO der Überholvorgang beschrieben ist. Es ist §5, Abschnitt 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist vielleicht bei Deinem Fahrzeug der Fall. Hubraum- und drehmomentstarke Fahrzeuge verhalten sich da anders. Die dümpeln bei gerade diesen 1500 rum.



Also auch im 5. gang kann ich zügig die geschwindigkeit um 15-20 kmh erhöhen. Wenn dies wirklich der fall ist, das man nur mit über 20 kmh überholen darf, dann müsste ja die häfte aller verklagt werden die auf der autobahn überholen. Wenn jemand 80 oder 90 bei 100 fährt auf der Landstraße überhole ich ihn auch nicht. So eilig habe ich es dann doch nicht, ein LKW mit 60 jedoch schon mal, aber wie gesagt nur wenn genügend Platz ist, und ich klebe solchen Fahzeugen auch nicht an der Stoßstange, da gibt man kurz gas und ist zügig auf 80-90 und fährt entspannt vorbei. 

Und ja natürlich ist das nur bei meinem Fahrzeug so, es ging doch auch speziell um mein Fahrzeug weil es ja so wenig NM Drehmoment hat. 

Generell ist die Aussage völliger quatsch das man unbedingt im Begrenzer hängen muss zum überholen. selbst mit dem EG3 schalte ich nicht runter auf meinem Weg zur Uni, auf der B6n, dort ist es so das man meist lkw,s vor sich hat die da mit 70 fahren und abwechselnd zweispurig ist, wenn es dann zweispurig wird kann ich selbst im 5. gang meistens nichtmal 50% Gas geben, da die anderen noch langsamer zum überholen rausziehen. 
Ich habe im Straßenverkehr noch nie eine Situation gehabt wo ich 100% der Leistung jetzt unbedingt gebraucht habe.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2015)

Auf der B6N hast du auch fast 2 km Zeit zum überholen bis die zweite Spur aufhört.....und von vorne kann nix kommen.
Auf Landstraßen, die manchmal relativ kurze Geraden haben, oder im Harz wo eine entsprechende Steigung dazu kommt, muss man normalerweise mal einen oder zwei Gänge runter.
Trotzdem finde ich die Diskussion irgendwie "Banane"........mein altes Auto hatte 125PS/170NM und das war für 12xxkg und ein kurzes Getriebe "ok". Da ging auch im 5. Gang noch was.....aber auf der Landstraße überholen war im 4. Gang "sicherer" weil es schneller ging.
An den gleichen Stellen (außer im harz^^) überhole ich jetzt im 6. Gang....die ganze Charakteristik von dem Diesel ist anders, da ist untenrum einfach viel mehr bumms als bei meinem Alten.......und das hilft beim Schaltfaulen fahren.
Soll doch jeder Überholen wir er will.....


----------



## Seeefe (30. November 2015)

Hauptsache man kommt vernünftig und ohne Probleme vorbei. Um Millisekunden muss man sich wahrlich nicht streiten. Was zügig und weniger zügig bedeutet, das entscheidet doch auch irgendwo jeder für sich.


----------



## WARELB (30. November 2015)

Fahre ne R-Klasse, ist für mich das perfekte Familienauto oder zumindest das einzige, wo man Tochter und Hunde problemlos unterbringen kann, ohne auf zu viel verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2015)

@Seeefe

Jo! Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Naja auf sehr kurzen geraden oder im Harz auf kurvigen straßen finde ich überholen sowieso nicht so toll. Aber wenn ich ein bisschen sportlicher fahren schalte ich auch runter so ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (30. November 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hauptsache man kommt vernünftig und ohne Probleme vorbei. Um Millisekunden muss man sich wahrlich nicht streiten. Was zügig und weniger zügig bedeutet, das entscheidet doch auch irgendwo jeder für sich.



Ganz so einfach ist es aber eben doch nicht. Beim überholen geht's ja nicht nur um einen selber, sondern auch um den Gegenverkehr. Wenn ich beispielsweise um eine Kurve Rum auf eine lange gerade komme und beschleunigen möchte. Sehe aber dass engegenkommend gerade überholt wird, dann gehe ich einfach davon aus (verlasse mich darauf), dass der entgegen kommende dies so schnell als eben möglich tut und nach fünf bis sechs Sekunden wieder rein zieht. Ich habe das auch so gelernt, dass wenn man schon überholt, dies auch möglichst zügig zu erfolgen hat und nicht möglichst Sprit sparend, oder entspannt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Ich sehe schon die ganzen Rennfahren schalten runter und beschleunigen auf 150 und schießen dann an dem vorbei den sie überholen


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

Hast du du schon mal an das Auto hinter dir gedacht?
Da ist dann dann jemand der wirklich zügig überholen will. 
Habe schon öfters Leute vor mir gehabt, die beim überholen nicht vom Fleck kommen.


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2015)

Also wenn einer hinter mir ausschert und mit mir überholt, dann geb ich so richtig Gas. Gibt nix Schlimmeres und Gefährlicheres, als den Hintermann beim Überholen verhungern zu lassen.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die ganzen Rennfahren schalten runter und beschleunigen auf 150 und schießen dann an dem vorbei den sie überholen



Du kennst auch nur Extreme, scheint mir. Von 150 hat keiner etwas gesagt aber trödeln muss man nun auch nicht. Und wenn man eine etwas schwächer motorisierte Kiste fährt, dann spricht nichts dagegen, beim Überholvorgang auch mal runterzuschalten, damit der Überholvorgang möglichst schnell abgeschlossen ist. Wenn ich mit so einem ~85PS Golf hier aus der Firma fahre und auf der Landstraße überholen muss, dann tue ich das eher selten im 5. Gang.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

130 PS ist nicht schwach motorisiert.


----------



## DanielX (30. November 2015)

Kommt immer auf das Leistungs-Gewichts-Verhältnis an.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

Und auf das persönliche Empfinden. 
Vor 15 Jahren fand ich 130PS auch super toll und mehr als ausreichend. 
Jetzt sind die 220PS im Moment gut zum vorankommen.


----------



## DanielX (30. November 2015)

Meiner ist 23 Jahre alt, mit 130PS. Bei nur 900kg Leergewicht ist das aber auch recht flott.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> 130 PS ist nicht schwach motorisiert.



Das Thema hatten wir ja schon. Das kann auch jeder sehen wie er möchte aber das hier würde ich persönlich bei Deinem Auto nicht unterschreiben:



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Eben nicht, ich bin ich nicht ständig am schalten, ab 60 muss man sogut wie nie runterschalten, generell finde ich mit 130 ps hat man in jeder lage genug ps und muss nie runterschalten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Naja ich habe 9,9 kg/kw leistungsgewicht. 
Laut wikipedia ist das gängige leistungsgewicht für pkw´s 14,7. Für Sportwagen 4,7. D.h ich bin sozusagen fast genau in der Mitte und hier wird noch über schwach motorisiert geredet etc.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2015)

Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Du hast gesagt, dass Du in jeder Situation genug Leistung hast und nicht runterschalten musst. Dann will ich Dich mal sehen, wie Du im 5. Gang mit 60km/h in den Kasseler Bergen "zügig" nen LKW überholst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja auf sehr kurzen geraden oder im Harz auf kurvigen straßen finde ich überholen sowieso nicht so toll. Aber wenn ich ein bisschen sportlicher fahren schalte ich auch runter so ist es ja nicht.



Das hast du aber schonmal gelesen ja ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> 130 PS ist nicht schwach motorisiert.



Bringt dir nur nix, weil die 130PS nur bei hohen Drehzahlen anliegen.
Bei 2000 1/min hat der sicher nicht mal die Hälfte an Leistung


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Ist eigentlich bei jedem Ottomotor so das bei hohen Drehzahlen mehr Leistung anliegt.


----------



## DanielX (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bei jedem Ottomotor so das bei hohen Drehzahlen mehr Leistung anliegt.



Das kommt stark auf Aufbau und Abstimmung des Motors an.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Das hast du aber schonmal gelesen ja ?



Hab ich. Ich hab gerade aber über eine Autobahnstrecke gesprochen. Falls Du die Strecke bzw. den Abschnitt der A7 nicht kennst, einfach mal bei YT eingeben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich bei jedem Ottomotor so das bei hohen Drehzahlen mehr Leistung anliegt.



Deshalb hab ich das doch auch geschrieben 
Die Leistung nützt dir nichts, wenn man den Motor nicht dreht


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hab ich. Ich hab gerade aber über eine Autobahnstrecke gesprochen. Falls Du die Strecke bzw. den Abschnitt der A7 nicht kennst, einfach mal bei YT eingeben.



Achso habe ich mir angeguckt, geht halt berghoch, aber wenn ich im ed3 berghoch autobahn gas gebe beschleunigt er auch. Beim EG3 müsste ich sicher runterschalten.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. November 2015)

Wie ihr immer wieder auf Excite rauftretten müsst, alles was er hier schreibt wird ihm jedes Mal übel genommen oder schlecht geredet, wirklich ekelhaft.

Auch das ihr seine beiden Autos versucht schlecht zu reden, oder irgendwas sucht was falsch formuliert ist. 
Vielleicht hat er nicht immer recht, aber dieses alle gegen einen geht langsam auf'n Sack. 
Dann fährt er eben nen Honda mit wenig Drehmoment, na und?
Müsst ihr ihn wirklich aus dem Internet aus vorjaulen wie er zu fahren hat, dass er runter schalten muss um jemanden zu überholen? Weil man ja nicht mit 130PS überholen kann, es müssen mindestens 200-300 oder wie auch immer sein..
Auch die Aussagen dass er in solchen Situationen runter schalten muss weil er nicht voran kommt, seid ihr mal seinen Honda gefahren oder wieso wisst ihr es besser als er? 
Verwundert mich ja stark. 
Und jetzt mal bitte ein anderes Thema. 

Wer von euch war dieses Jahr auf der EMS?


----------



## Kusanar (30. November 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wie ihr immer wieder auf Excite rauftretten müsst, alles was er hier schreibt wird ihm jedes Mal übel genommen oder schlecht geredet, wirklich ekelhaft.
> 
> Auch das ihr seine beiden Autos versucht schlecht zu reden, oder irgendwas sucht was falsch formuliert ist.
> *Vielleicht hat er nicht immer recht, aber dieses alle gegen einen geht langsam auf'n Sack. *
> ...





Wollt ich auch grad schreiben...


----------



## Cleriker (30. November 2015)

ErbsenPommes,
grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, gerade bei der Einschätzung seines Autos. Jeder der hier schreibt, hat Zeit genug um nochmal über das nachzudenken was er schreibt und zwar bevor er den post absetzt. Wenn man sich vor Hobby-Nordschleifefahrer stellt und behauptet man könne ab 130 PS und 60 km/h, Alles ohne schalten hinbekommen, dann ist das entweder Provokation, oder man hat den Gegenbeweisen anzutreten.


----------



## Verminaard (30. November 2015)

Also sollte man den, der sich irgendwie hier auffuehrt einfach gewaehren lassen?

Es geht wohl kaum um seine Fachkenntnisse oder sein Fahrzeug, wobei ich auch schon mal angemerkt hatte, das ich das haesslich finde (was wiederum Geschmackssache ist).
Nur schaut mal genauer was Excite so alles von sich gibt.
Wenn er wiedermal pauschal wieder was als Frauenfahrzeug abstempelt, nicht fahrbar, Diesel, Automatikgetriebe und so weiter, dann lacht man einige Zeit darueber, aber irgendwann wirds zuviel.
Ich habe erst in einem meiner letztens Posts etwas zu seinen Formulierungen geschrieben.
Anstatt sich das zu Herzen zu nehmen, faengt er beim naechsten Thema genauso an.

Stellt sich die Frage: sind die, die "herumhacken" die Boesen oder der auf den eingehackt wird, weil er sich unmoeglich verhaelt?
Vielleicht sind ja die ganzen anderen User hier Opfer und Excite der Taeter?

Anderer Blickwinkel.


----------



## dsdenni (30. November 2015)

Themenwechsel!!!

@King: Wie sieht es denn aus mit deinem Auto?

335i und 328?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht. In den HDPs gibt es einen Ventil, der die "Pulsierungen" der Pumpe dämpft und dieses Bereich der beiden Pumpen ist über so eine Leitung verbunden.
> 
> Hier ist das Bild dazu:
> 
> ...



Nummer 12 ist das Hochdruckbegrenzungsventil, was gleichzeitig Druckspitzen abbaut. Das ist nur ein federbelastetes Ventil, was bei zu hohem Druck auf der Hochdruckseite aufmacht und den Vorlauf mit der Hochdruckseite verbindet.(So stellt es zumindest das Bild da) Das hat aber nichts mit der Regenerierung in irgendeiner Weise zu tun.  Wenn der Hochdruck nicht passt, dann könnte es entweder daran liegen oder an dem Mengeregelventil Nummer 10, was den effektiven Nutzhub des Kolbens limitiert, indem es ebenfalls bei dieser Pumpe zum Vorlauf hin öffnet.

Das sind aber alles Teile des Kraftstoffsystems und haben mit dem Fehler das er humpelt bei angesteuertem Regenerierventil nichts zu tun. Der Stutzen Nummer 1 der an Nummer 12 geschraubt ist, ist der Vorlauf. Das kommt der Sprit von der Intank-pumpe an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> @King: Wie sieht es denn aus mit deinem Auto?
> 
> 335i und 328?



335i läuft ausgesprochen gut, Leistungsmäßig geht es Stück für Stück nach oben 
Momentan bei dem Wetter kann ich die volle Leistung eh nicht abrufen.
Optisch auch hier und da was neues.

Das Heck ist "fast fertig".
LCI Rückleuchten sind drin, sowie der Performance Diffusor.
Was noch fehlt ist die Performance Spoilerlippe sowie die größeren Carbon-Endrohre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ja, ich weiß, das Auto ist momentan richtig eingesaut )
Die momentane AGA, bzw. der ESD wird noch gegen einen Klappen-ESD getauscht, den ich nächsten Monat bauen werde. Eintragung erfolgt dann nächstes Jahr.
Momentan habe ich zwar auch eine Klappe inkl. manueller Steuerung über CAN-Bus, ist auf längeren Autobahnfahrten aber immer noch etwas zu präsent (AGA ist strömungsoptimiert )

Für den E36 habe ich momentan nicht die Zeit um mich intensiv mit ihm zu beschäftigen, deshalb steht er vorerst in einer temperierten Garage und wartet auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ist auf längeren Autobahnfahrten aber immer noch etwas zu präsent (AGA ist strömungsoptimiert )


Hört sich eher an wie: Jeder Cop im Umkreis bekommt das P in den Augen, wenn sich der Fuß dem Gaspedal nähert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hört sich eher an wie: Jeder Cop im Umkreis bekommt das P in den Augen, wenn sich der Fuß dem Gaspedal nähert.



Wenn man normal fährt + Klappe zu ist es von der Lautstärke her nicht laut. 
Klappe auf + Vollgas ist schon eine ganz, ganz andere Hausnummer


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*pengpengpengpeng* 

Klappenauspuffe sind echt was feines. Hat er mit geschlossener Klappe überhaupt richtig Leistung?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*pengpengpengpeng*



Knallen tut er eigentlich nur immer beim Schalten, da DKG, im Schubbetrieb knallt da nix 
Am heftigsten wenn er gerade Schlupf bekommt und wenn man dann hochschaltet 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klappenauspuffe sind echt was feines. Hat er mit geschlossener Klappe überhaupt richtig Leistung?



Schätze, dass er die Leistung in etwa hält, klingt aber recht komisch wenn die ganzen Abgase sich durch ein 60mm Rohr zwängen müssen 
Ich mache die Klappe immer auf, wenn ich Vollast fahre.
Bei dem ESD, den ich mir anfertige ist es egal, ob Klappen zu oder auf, da die AGA immer zweiflutig bleibt.

Wird dann so aussehen (Klappen links und rechts neben dem ESD) :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schalldämpfer ist mit der größte den Magnaflow anbietet, der wird wohl reichen 
Die Rohre laufen in dem Schalldämpfer über Kreuz (und treffen sich in der Mitte), sodass unten links, oben rechts rausgeht und unten rechts oben links rauskommt.


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nummer 12 ist das Hochdruckbegrenzungsventil, was gleichzeitig Druckspitzen abbaut. Das ist nur ein federbelastetes Ventil, was bei zu hohem Druck auf der Hochdruckseite aufmacht und den Vorlauf mit der Hochdruckseite verbindet.(So stellt es zumindest das Bild da) Das hat aber nichts mit der Regenerierung in irgendeiner Weise zu tun.  Wenn der Hochdruck nicht passt, dann könnte es entweder daran liegen oder an dem Mengeregelventil Nummer 10, was den effektiven Nutzhub des Kolbens limitiert, indem es ebenfalls bei dieser Pumpe zum Vorlauf hin öffnet.
> 
> Das sind aber alles Teile des Kraftstoffsystems und haben mit dem Fehler das er humpelt bei angesteuertem Regenerierventil nichts zu tun. Der Stutzen Nummer 1 der an Nummer 12 geschraubt ist, ist der Vorlauf. Das kommt der Sprit von der Intank-pumpe an.



Nein, 12 ist nur ein Deckel mit einem Stutzen. Der Vorlauf 1 hat nichts mit 12 zu tun, es sind unterschiedliche Teile. Oberhalb von der Membran 11 ist es pupstrocken, sollte es nicht der Fall sein, ist 11 defekt.

Hier die Antwort, die ich im US-Forum bekommen habe zu meinem Fehlerbild:



> There are three places to get fuel into the vapor recovery system. One an item called the fuel pipe up on the firewall that looks like a solenoid valve and has three lines attached to it. The other two locations are the HPFP's vapor recovery lines themselves. However if the line up top is leaking  you will fill the top of the high-pressure fuel pumps up with fuel which will mimic those leaking. Believe me I've been down this road before. So have other members on this site.


----------



## dsdenni (30. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Knallen tut er eigentlich nur immer beim Schalten, da DKG, im Schubbetrieb knallt da nix
> Am heftigsten wenn er gerade Schlupf bekommt und wenn man dann hochschaltet
> 
> 
> ...


Also da müssen aber exhaust Clips kommen    Vorzugsweise auf deinem YT-Kanal [emoji5]


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wird dann so aussehen (Klappen links und rechts neben dem ESD)



Und so einen Eigenbau trägt Dir jemand ein?


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2015)

Ach was. Klar geht das. Irgend jemand ausem BMW-Forum kennt doch bestimmt irgend nen alkoholkranken Tüvler, der sowas für nen Kasten Bier macht...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und so einen Eigenbau trägt Dir jemand ein?



Warum sollte es denn deiner Meinung nach nicht möglich sein ?
Ich bastel mir da ja nix aus Schrott zusammen und versuche das irgendwie haltbar zusammenzubrutzeln.
Die Auspuffanlagen von Auspuffbauern, die AGAs auf Kundenwunsch fertigen, sind auch eintragbar, solange nicht zu laut/ keine Kats oder ähnliches verändert wird.
Denn auch größere Auspuffbauer wie F-Town haben kein Zertifikat das sagt: "Ihr dürft nun für jedes Auto AGAs bauen und diese sind automatisch eintragbar, solange die Randbedingungen eingehalten werden".
An deren AGAs gibt es z.B. auch keine E-Prüfzeichen oder sonstige Prüfzeichen.
F-Town hat mir auch einen Prüfer genannt, der solche Abnahmen bei uns hier oben durchführt.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2015)

"Irgendwie" möglich ist das bestimmt, sonst würde es Firmen wie die von Dir genannte vermutlich nicht geben. Ich ging nur davon aus, dass für solche Eigenbauten ein wenig mehr als "gut geschweißt, nicht zu laut und Abgas stimmt auch noch" erforderlich ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, 12 ist nur ein Deckel mit einem Stutzen. Der Vorlauf 1 hat nichts mit 12 zu tun, es sind unterschiedliche Teile. Oberhalb von der Membran 11 ist es pupstrocken, sollte es nicht der Fall sein, ist 11 defekt.
> 
> Hier die Antwort, die ich im US-Forum bekommen habe zu meinem Fehlerbild:



Das ist aber auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen.  Das bedeutet es ist quasi nur ein Notsystem das verhintert das bei Undichtigkeiten der Sprit ins freie kommt. Wenn da wirklich Sprit die ganze Zeit rauskommt dann wäre das ziemlich schlecht. So eine Lösung hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. xD



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Knallen tut er eigentlich nur immer beim Schalten, da DKG, im Schubbetrieb knallt da nix
> Am heftigsten wenn er gerade Schlupf bekommt und wenn man dann hochschaltet


Kein Knallen? Ich dachte das du wenigstens gleich abschaltbares Anti-Lag mit einprogrammiert hast.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kein Knallen? Ich dachte das du wenigstens gleich abschaltbares Anti-Lag mit einprogrammiert hast.



Ich möchte nun nicht unbedingt alle Kats rauspusten


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist aber auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen.  Das bedeutet es ist quasi nur ein Notsystem das verhintert das bei Undichtigkeiten der Sprit ins freie kommt. Wenn da wirklich Sprit die ganze Zeit rauskommt dann wäre das ziemlich schlecht. So eine Lösung hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. xD



Ja, das ist auf dem Bild nicht ersichtlich, leider.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man den Deckel.

@Auspuf hätte ich auch noch was:

Original:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von hinten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

Ah ok so ist die Pumpe aufgebaut... Ja, das erklärt es ziemlich gut.  Komisch das die meinen das es grade da undicht werden kann.  Naja lässt sich ja gan leicht prüfen ob da Sprit rauskommt. Schläuche ab, verschließen und dann die offenen Pumpenanschlüsse beobachten. Bei starker Undichtigkeit sollte da aber auch nicht mehr als ein paar Tropfen kommen. Ansonsten würde der Motor ja gar nicht mehr laufen, wenn er flüssigen Sprit massenhaft ansaugt.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich möchte nun nicht unbedingt alle Kats rauspusten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Metalkats machen das sehr lange mit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Metalkats machen das sehr lange mit.



Meine Unterflurkats sind aber nur Keramikkats 
Würde dann etwa so aussehen: My version of a cat delete ( JB4 BMW 135i ) - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

Wie geil ist das denn? 

Er hat den aber schon ne ganze Weile aufgeheizt, damit der so gut da rauskommt.


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja ich habe 9,9 kg/kw leistungsgewicht.
> Laut wikipedia ist das gängige leistungsgewicht für pkw´s 14,7. Für Sportwagen 4,7. D.h ich bin sozusagen fast genau in der Mitte und hier wird noch über schwach motorisiert geredet etc.



Geil dann hab ich einen Sportwagen... nicht schlecht.


----------



## dsdenni (30. November 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meine Unterflurkats sind aber nur Keramikkats
> Würde dann etwa so aussehen: My version of a cat delete ( JB4 BMW 135i ) - YouTube


So kann man das natürlich auch machen [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

Ich hab 8,9kg/kW Leistungsgewicht, also keinen Sportwagen.
Naja, ist ja auch ein Combi.


----------



## Seeefe (30. November 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es aber eben doch nicht. Beim überholen geht's ja nicht nur um einen selber, sondern auch um den Gegenverkehr. Wenn ich beispielsweise um eine Kurve Rum auf eine lange gerade komme und beschleunigen möchte. Sehe aber dass engegenkommend gerade überholt wird, dann gehe ich einfach davon aus (verlasse mich darauf), dass der entgegen kommende dies so schnell als eben möglich tut und nach fünf bis sechs Sekunden wieder rein zieht. Ich habe das auch so gelernt, dass wenn man schon überholt, dies auch möglichst zügig zu erfolgen hat und nicht möglichst Sprit sparend, oder entspannt.



Situationsabhängig, nichts anderes hab ich behauptet...


----------



## s-icon (30. November 2015)

Mein Golf hat 8,1kg/kw und ist ne lahme Krücke.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. November 2015)

Genau 5 sinds bei mir


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mein Golf hat 8,1kg/kw und ist ne lahme Krücke.


Bei denen sonstigen Autos ja auch kein wunder dass du das so empfindest


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geil dann hab ich einen Sportwagen... nicht schlecht.



Was den sonst ? ist doch ursprünglich ein Rallyauto, also ein Wagen zum sportlich fahren. ist ja nun wirklich keine Reiselimousine


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2015)

Pfff... beim Almera sind es 12.83kg/ps. Diese Kackgurke  

100NX = 6.9kg/PS
MX3 = 6.5kg/PS 

Mit den beiden kann man leben, aber der Almera ist echt eine Zumutung. Aber ich war heute eh wieder kurz davor die Karre mit 5L Benzin einfach anzuzünden... bei starkem Regen läuft Wasser durch die Karosserie wo sie von Werk aus verklebt ist rein.  Natürlich schön unter die Verkleidung vom Kofferraum und ich wunder mich wieso die Kiste das stinken anfängt.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Was den sonst ? ist doch ursprünglich ein Rallyauto, also ein Wagen zum sportlich fahren. ist ja nun wirklich keine Reiselimousine



Es ist kein Sportwagen... maximal eine stärker motorisierte Mittelklasse Limousine. Ein M5 ist immerhin (zumindestens für mich) auch kein Sportwagen und in etwa vergleichbar.


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2015)

@Riverna: kg/PS oder kg/kW?

Ich bin bei 7,1 kg/kW, bzw. 5,2kg/PS.


----------



## s-icon (30. November 2015)

Unabhängig von den ganzen kg/Ps angaben empfinde ich das fahren mit größeren Motoren viel angenehmer, da ich ungerne  mir hohen Drehzahlen fahre

Aus aktuellem Anlass eine Frage insbesondere an TheBadFrag:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Mercedes magno Lacken?
Hätte gerne ein Coupe mit Kaschmirweiß Magno und Bengalrot Innen.
Bin aber kein Pflegefreak, kann ich damit bedenkenlos 1-2 mal die Woche in die Waschanlage fahren?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (30. November 2015)

Und dann kaufst du dir nen GT4 bzw vorher einen GT3?


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Riverna: kg/PS oder kg/kW?
> 
> Ich bin bei 7,1 kg/kW, bzw. 5,2kg/PS.



Wie es da steht kg/PS. Sind ja jeweils nur kleine Motoren verbaut


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Unabhängig von den ganzen kg/Ps angaben empfinde ich das fahren mit größeren Motoren viel angenehmer, da ich ungerne mir hohen Drehzahlen fahre


Dann müssten eigentlich Dieselfahrzeuge was für dich sein.


----------



## s-icon (30. November 2015)

Ich komme ja von den großen  Dieselmotoren, fand das fahren damit souveräner und deutlich entspannter.
Als Alltagsauto bei ca. 80tkm/pa kein unwichtiger Punkt.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2015)

Also die modernen Turbobenziner fahren sich sehr ähnlich und haben obenrum mehr Punch.


----------



## s-icon (30. November 2015)

Der nächste wird ein Biturbo Benziner, mit etwas Leistung hoffentlich in weiß/ rot



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Und dann kaufst du dir nen GT4 bzw vorher einen GT3?



Muss man mal besessen haben.
Kein Fehlkauf, da die Modelle relativ wertstabil sind.
Ist halt geparktes Geld, wenn ich das Geld für ein anderes Projekt brauche werden die halt wieder verkauft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass eine Frage insbesondere an TheBadFrag:
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Mercedes magno Lacken?
> Hätte gerne ein Coupe mit Kaschmirweiß Magno und Bengalrot Innen.
> Bin aber kein Pflegefreak, kann ich damit bedenkenlos 1-2 mal die Woche in die Waschanlage fahren?


Klar warum sollte das nicht gehen? Nur bitte nicht versuchen zu polieren.  Das geht dann schief. Hab schon viele Autos gesehen wo Steinschläge aus dem Mattlack poliert wurden. Dann hat man keinen Steinschlag mehr, sondern einen hässlichen glänzenden Fleck.


----------



## s-icon (30. November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Weiß ja nicht wie der Lack da reagiert, nicht dass ich den nach 3 Jahren neu lackieren darf
Nach den 3 Jahren darf sich Mercedes um die Steinschläge kümmern

Dann freue ich mich auf mein weiß/ rotes Auto. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. November 2015)

Du musst schon mit KG / KW rechnen sonst kann man das nicht vergleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Oder man rechnet mal schnell um.
kg/kW benutzt eh kaum einer, du sagst ja auch dein Auto hat 130PS und nicht 95,5kW


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte aber keine lust zum rechnen und der rechner im internet war halt nunmal in kw.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Naja wenn du für kg/kW nen Rechner im Internet brauchst, dann lassen wir das lieber mit kW in PS umrechnen.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man solche Angaben irgendwo im Internet ließt sind sie immer in PS angegeben, aber man kann es auch schnell umrechnen wenn man es unbedingt will.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber keine lust zum rechnen und der rechner im internet war halt nunmal in kw.


Das konnte hier aber keiner riechen und auf die Art wie du es da gepostet hast, bringst du dich des öfteren in unglückliche Situationen. Zu behaupten man könne das in KG/PS nicht vergleichen, in KG/kW aber schon, ist ohne zu erwähnen, dass du dich nur auf deine Situation und diesen Rechner beziehst einfach total verkehrt. Beim nächsten mal entweder genauer, oder einfach mal googel bemühen und selbst umrechnen.

@topic
Bei meinem Vectra sind es recht glatte 7 KG/PS. Hätte ich letztens den i35 bekommen den ich wollte, wären es jetzt 4,4.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Dezember 2015)

Knapp 10 KG / PS


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung vom Leistungsgewicht meines Autos...


----------



## dsdenni (1. Dezember 2015)

Muss man nicht Gewicht durch PS teilen?


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2015)

Ja, sicher. Worauf willst du hinaus?

Seabound,
was fährst du denn?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Seabound,
> was fährst du denn?


Baguette RS.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe geschrieben das ich keine lust hatte, und nicht das es nicht kann oh man, ich mach tagsüber genug mathe


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Du musst schon mit KG / KW rechnen sonst kann man das nicht vergleichen.


Noch Fragen? 
Egal jetzt. Belassen wir es einfach dabei.

Baguette R.S. Trüffel, oder nicht Trüffel und wurde was daran gemacht?


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2015)

Nein. Absolut unverbastelt. Schätz mal so um die 6 Kilo pro PS.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2015)

Ah, das sind etwa 5,5 KG/PS.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2015)

Besser, als ich geschätzt hätte! ^^


----------



## aloha84 (1. Dezember 2015)

...mhhh geschätzt sind es um die 8 kg/ps....fühlt sich von der Elastizität her aber besser an.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2015)

Welches Fahrzeug fährst du genau?


----------



## JaniZz (1. Dezember 2015)

4,984 laut Schein. 

Geht aber eher Richtung 4,97 denke ich


----------



## aloha84 (1. Dezember 2015)

@Cleriker

Astra J Biturbo (4-Türer)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2015)

Das Ziemlich genau 4,0KG/PS, bei den momentanen Temperaturen vielleicht auch eine 3 vorm Komma 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Astra J Biturbo (4-Türer)



"Biturbo" ist auch so ein Modebegriff geworden 
Sieht man mittlerweile bei so vielen Herstellern, vorallem bei den Dieseln.
Haben sich bestimmt gedacht "Registeraufladung klingt kacke, nehmen wir halt einfach "Biturbo""


----------



## JaniZz (1. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau 4,0KG/PS, bei den momentanen Temperaturen vielleicht auch eine 3 vorm Komma


Wenn es so kühl ist Habe ich immer das Gefühl die Kiste hat 50 PS mehr


----------



## aloha84 (1. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> "Biturbo" ist auch so ein Modebegriff geworden
> Sieht man mittlerweile bei so vielen Herstellern, vorallem bei den Dieseln.
> Haben sich bestimmt gedacht "*Registeraufladung* klingt kacke, nehmen wir halt einfach "Biturbo""



Der Schriftzug "Registeraufladung" wäre für die Heckklappe ein wenig lang.
....davon ab habe ich keine Schriftzüge auf der Heckklappe.


----------



## c00LsPoT (1. Dezember 2015)

Wenn noch alles stimmt (inkl. der Werksangabe) sind es bei mir  6,8 kg/PS...  Da fehlt echt ein Kompressor (oder Turbo, Sponsor-Aufkleber, Rally-Streifen, etc.).


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2015)

7,8 kg/PS Und das ist schon die Topmotorisierung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Dezember 2015)

Bei kg/PS habe ich 7,25


----------



## DanielX (1. Dezember 2015)

7,3 kg/PS, für ein altes Auto finde ich das gar nicht mal so schlecht. (Scirocco GT2 16V, 130PS, 950kg)


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2015)

Das "alt" ist bei dieser Art von Vergleich eher von Vorteil. Schließlich waren die Autos, auf Grund der damaligen Ausstattung, deutlich leichter. Heute würde so ein Auto 300-400KG mehr wiegen.


----------



## s-icon (1. Dezember 2015)

Hätte nicht gedacht das meiner so schwer ist: 3,22kg/ps


----------



## aloha84 (1. Dezember 2015)

Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass das Leistungsgewicht nur die halbe Wahrheit ist.
Ab höheren Geschwindigkeiten kommt der böse Luftwiderstand ins Spiel....und dann hilft nur "viel" Leistung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Dezember 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass das Leistungsgewicht nur die halbe Wahrheit ist.
> Ab höheren Geschwindigkeiten kommt der böse Luftwiderstand ins Spiel....und dann hilft nur "viel" Leistung.



Viel Leistung und vorallem möglichst wenig Luftwiderstand


----------



## aloha84 (1. Dezember 2015)

...öhm jo!


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2015)

Die Getriebeübersetzung/Differenzialübersetzung ist auch ein wichtiger Faktor wenn es um höhe Geschwindigkeiten geht.


----------



## DanielX (1. Dezember 2015)

Hohe Geschwindigkeit ist mir nicht so wichtig wie ein guter Anzug /Durchzug.
Ich finde beschleunigen macht mehr Spaß als schnell fahren.


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich bevorzuge eine gesunde Mischung. Wenn man bei 200 im Begrenzer hängt, ist das trotz guter Beschleunigung auch nix.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Dezember 2015)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ich finde beschleunigen macht mehr Spaß als schnell fahren.



Allerdings.

Und da wird man ziemlich unterschätzt.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2015)

Na kommt drauf an. Es ist eben auch schön, wenn man merkt wie irgendwelchen Dränglern bei 210 die Puste ausgeht und man selbst eben noch gut bis 250 weiter Gas geben kann. Ich finde wirklich beides gleichermaßen gut. Beschleunigen kann man einfach nur viel öfter/mehr als schnell fahren. Diese Schilder mit den roten Rändern und der Zahl in der Mitte schränken einen was die Geschwindigkeit angeht ja wahnsinnig oft ein. Dagegen schreiben sie einem aber nicht vor wie schnell man wieder auf dieses Tempo kommen darf und deshalb hat man von ordentlicher Beschleunigung einfach mehr im Alltag.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich beobachte es sehr oft, ich auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen und da meint einer auf der rechten Spur Platz machen zu müssen.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist beschleunigung auch wichtig, ich fahr selten bis nie über 200km/h. Trotzdem würde ich nicht gerne ein Auto haben das nur bis 180km/h oder 200km/h kommt, weil es dann im Begrenzer hängt. So kann ich 200km/h fahren und hab noch massig Drehzahl übrig falls ich doch mal mehr als 250km/h fahren will.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich beobachte es sehr oft, ich auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen und da meint einer auf der rechten Spur Platz machen zu müssen.


Die meisten Leute auf der Bahn denken auch, dass sie mit 120 schnell unterwegs sind und da kaum einer schneller fährt.
Den Sinn eines Beschleunigungsstreifens habe viele auch noch nicht begriffen.
Die fahren dann mit 80 neben dem LKW her, anstatt mal Gas zu geben.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hab beobachtet das man mit 140km/h schon mit zu den schnellsten gehört, wenn ich mal 180km/h fahre überholt eigentlich fast nie einer.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

Nur viele denken dann, da kann ja nichts schnelleres kommen und ziehen einfach raus.


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2015)

Mich nerven die ganzen Mittelspurschleicher... da fahren die Leute 120km/h und denken das sie damit die mittlere Spur blockieren können. Ich finde man sollte das Rechtsfahrgebot viel viel stärker durchsetzen. Leute die beim Missachten erwischt werden, sollen mal 1 Monat laufen und eine saftige Straße bezahlen. Niemand bricht sich eine Zacke aus der Krone wenn er links fährt.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die autobahn richtig voll ist fahre ich auch meist 130-140 auf der mittelspur. Wenn man rechts rüberfährt wenn da mal ein paar 100 m kein lkw ist hat man doch keine chance wieder raus zu kommen, wenn man nicht genug PS hat.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mich nerven die ganzen Mittelspurschleicher... da fahren die Leute 120km/h und denken das sie damit die mittlere Spur blockieren können. Ich finde man sollte das Rechtsfahrgebot viel viel stärker durchsetzen. Leute die beim Missachten erwischt werden, sollen mal 1 Monat laufen und eine saftige Straße bezahlen. Niemand bricht sich eine Zacke aus der Krone wenn er links fährt.



Du meinst rechts.

Ich bin notorischer Linksfahrer und immer zu schnell, aber dem Verkehr angepasst und ohne zu drägeln.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mich nerven die ganzen Mittelspurschleicher... da fahren die Leute 120km/h und denken das sie damit die mittlere Spur blockieren können. Ich finde man sollte das Rechtsfahrgebot viel viel stärker durchsetzen. Leute die beim Missachten erwischt werden, sollen mal 1 Monat laufen und eine saftige Straße bezahlen. Niemand bricht sich eine Zacke aus der Krone wenn er links fährt.



Das Problem an den "Mittelspurschleichern" die nicht nach rechts ziehen ist einfach. Rechts blockiert einfach alles die AB mit ca. 100kmh oder weniger. Wenn man als 120/130kmh fahrender dann die ganze Zeit rechts, links, rechts, links (erinnert mich an Superball ) fahren soll ist das einfach anstrengend und sinnlos. Denn wenn man sich jedes mal rechts einordnet passiert es nämlich ständig, das man zum Vordermann aufschließt der mit 100kmh vor dir tuckelt und links neben dir fahren sie alle vorbei, man kommt nicht mehr raus. Also ewig mit 100kmh hinterher dackeln, dann irgendwann mal rauskommen nach links, wieder beschleunigen. Dann wieder rechts einordnen, wieder abbremsen auf 100 weil links blockiert, wieder warten, wieder links raus, beschleunigen, rechts rein usw. 

Das ist absolut anstregendes und sinnloses fahren. Die rechte Spur sollte einfach 100kmh only sein für alle LKW`s und die die sich nicht schneller trauen. Mitte für Richtgeschwindigkeit und links für die schnellen Jungs,
Anders natürlich bei freier AB, aber dann würde es ebenfalls reichen wenn man in der Mitte bleibt wenn man 130 fährt. Die schnellen können ja links vorbei.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn die autobahn richtig voll ist fahre ich auch meist 130-140 auf der mittelspur. Wenn man rechts rüberfährt wenn da mal ein paar 100 m kein lkw ist hat man doch keine chance wieder raus zu kommen, wenn man nicht genug PS hat.


Ich denk da hast du keine Probleme mit deinem Auto, war jedenfalls deine Aussage.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das ist absolut anstregendes und sinnloses fahren. Die rechte Spur sollte einfach 100kmh only sein für alle LKW`s und die die sich nicht schneller trauen. Mitte für Richtgeschwindigkeit und links für die schnellen Jungs,
> Anders natürlich bei freier AB, aber dann würde es ebenfalls reichen wenn man in der Mitte bleibt wenn man 130 fährt. Die schnellen können ja links vorbei.


In Deutschland gilt ausserorts immer noch Rechtsfahrgebot.
Ich verstehe auch nicht den Sinn darin, die ganze Zeit in der Mitte rumzujuckeln.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mich nerven die ganzen Mittelspurschleicher... da fahren die Leute 120km/h und denken das sie damit die mittlere Spur blockieren können. Ich finde man sollte das Rechtsfahrgebot viel viel stärker durchsetzen. Leute die beim Missachten erwischt werden, sollen mal 1 Monat laufen und eine saftige Straße bezahlen. Niemand bricht sich eine Zacke aus der Krone wenn er links fährt.



130 km/h ist Richtgeschwindigkeit, da sind 12 sicher nicht zu langsam.
Hin und wieder rechts ein Fahrzeuge reicht aus
Trifft wohl fast immer zu. Abschnitt 3c
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StVO/7.html


----------



## s-icon (1. Dezember 2015)

Das nervigste sind Fahrer die die linke Spur blockieren im Zusammenspiel mit Dränglern.
Der vor dir fährt 120 , du hälst genügend Sicherheitsabstand und der Audi A4 2.0 TDI hinter dir hat Dauerlichthupe an.
Merkwürdigerweise kommt dann nicht viel, wenn frei ist.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

Was heisst denn bei dir hin und wieder?
Das ist nämlich das Problem bei so schwammigen Sachen.
Für den einen sind das alle 3km mal ein Auto und für den anderen alle 500m.


----------



## s-icon (2. Dezember 2015)

2km.
500m wäre alle 15s ein Auto, sowas würde ich nicht als hin und wieder bezeichnen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> 2km.
> 500m wäre alle 15s ein Auto, sowas würde ich nicht als hin und wieder bezeichnen.


Du weisst schon, dass die Autos und LKWs sich auf der rechten Spur auch fortbewegen?
Dh, wenn du 120 fährst und der LKW 500m vor dir 80, dann brauchst du immer noch 45 Sekunden um aufzuschliessen.
Also mehr als genug Zeit um zwischenzeitlich nach rechts zu fahren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich denk da hast du keine Probleme mit deinem Auto, war jedenfalls deine Aussage.



Ich rede doch vom EG3 der hat nur 75 PS, mit dem fahr ich doch täglich. Zumal ich es nicht so mag, wenn ich rausziehe und nicht sehr viel Platz hat. Die meisten geben nämlich einfach gas sobald man rüberwill, weil sie kein Honda Civic vor sich haben wollen, ist genauso wenn man links rüber zieht und jemand überholen will der die ganze Zeit 120 fährt und auf einmal beschleunigt er dann.


----------



## s-icon (2. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass die Autos und LKWs sich auf der rechten Spur auch fortbewegen?



Nicht dran gedacht


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich rede doch vom EG3 der hat nur 75 PS, mit dem fahr ich doch täglich. Zumal ich es nicht so mag, wenn ich rausziehe und nicht sehr viel Platz hat. Die meisten geben nämlich einfach gas sobald man rüberwill, weil sie kein Honda Civic vor sich haben wollen, ist genauso wenn man links rüber zieht und jemand überholen will der die ganze Zeit 120 fährt und auf einmal beschleunigt er dann.


Also ich bin ne zeitlang nen 70PS Jetta gefahren, da ging das auch.
Halt 1-2 Gänge runterschalten und kurz Anlauf nehmen.


----------



## fatlace (2. Dezember 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das Problem an den "Mittelspurschleichern" die nicht nach rechts ziehen ist einfach. Rechts blockiert einfach alles die AB mit ca. 100kmh oder weniger. Wenn man als 120/130kmh fahrender dann die ganze Zeit rechts, links, rechts, links (erinnert mich an Superball ) fahren soll ist das einfach anstrengend und sinnlos. Denn wenn man sich jedes mal rechts einordnet passiert es nämlich ständig, das man zum Vordermann aufschließt der mit 100kmh vor dir tuckelt und links neben dir fahren sie alle vorbei, man kommt nicht mehr raus. Also ewig mit 100kmh hinterher dackeln, dann irgendwann mal rauskommen nach links, wieder beschleunigen. Dann wieder rechts einordnen, wieder abbremsen auf 100 weil links blockiert, wieder warten, wieder links raus, beschleunigen, rechts rein usw.
> 
> Das ist absolut anstregendes und sinnloses fahren. Die rechte Spur sollte einfach 100kmh only sein für alle LKW`s und die die sich nicht schneller trauen. Mitte für Richtgeschwindigkeit und links für die schnellen Jungs,
> Anders natürlich bei freier AB, aber dann würde es ebenfalls reichen wenn man in der Mitte bleibt wenn man 130 fährt. Die schnellen können ja links vorbei.



Da ist nix anstrengendes dabei, so fahre ich auch auf der AB, vorrausschauendes fahren und dann kommst du auch fast immer ohne starkes beschleunigen/bremsen auf die mittlere Spur.
Klar die ganze Zeit auf der mittleren Spur fahren und sich nicht um andere kümmern ist leichter. Für die, die etwas schneller fahren ist es auch anstrengender die ganze Zeit auf diese Mittelspurschleicher zu treffen, aber das juckt ja dann keinen, weil nicht deren Problem
Sry affige diskussion, obs anstrengend ist oder nicht, so soll man fahren.
Wen ich 130km/h mit tempomat fahre und solche Schleicher treffe, fahre ich immer komplett von rechts nach links nur um die affen zu überholen, und nach dem überholen von links nach ganz rechts.
Einige merken es dann und fahren auch nach rechts, leider aber die wenigsten.
Ich fahre zum glück wenig AB, aber jedesmal könnte ich mich wieder aufregen dort könnte man echt denken den Führerschein gibts im Aldi für 20€ zu kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wen ich 130km/h mit tempomat fahre und solche Schleicher treffe, fahre ich immer komplett von rechts nach links nur um die affen zu überholen, und nach dem überholen von links nach ganz rechts.
> Einige merken es dann und fahren auch nach rechts, leider aber die wenigsten.
> Ich fahre zum glück wenig AB, aber jedesmal könnte ich mich wieder aufregen dort könnte man echt denken den Führerschein gibts im Aldi für 20€ zu kaufen


Die meisten denken sich nur:
Guck mal den Idioten an, der fährt von ganz links nach ganz rechts.

Ich hab sogar den Deluxe Führerschein für 30€ genommen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Dezember 2015)

@fatlace
Danach lass Dich mal wieder von denen überholen und dann das Spiel von vorne.
Wenn Du dann sozusagen ein pcmal Kreise um die Mittelspurschleicher gefahren bist, raffen die es meistens. 
Kann witzig sein 

@zeiss


@JoM79
Du hast es verstanden. Schade,dass so viele Leute denken, bei dem Tempo lohne es sich nicht,nach rechts zu fahren.

@bioschnitzel
Das Problem wäre dann nur, dass sich dann viele mit 140-160km/h zu den schnellen Jungs zählen würden.
Ist doch so teilweise schon der Fall.
Rechts Lkw, in der Mitte Fernbusse und Pkw mit Anhänger, links irgendwelche Transporter. 

Aber ich verstehe schon, was oft meinst. Wenn man sich an das Tempolimit UND an das Rechtsfahrgebot hält, muss man echt ständig aufpassen,dass sich nicht irgendwelche Helden direkt neben einem plazieren, kurz bevor man wieder nach links möchte.
Hält man links hingegen bei 130 rum und vollen Fahrspuren mehr als 30 Meter Abstand, dreht irgendeiner hinter einem durch.

Von daher empfinde ich ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen bei relativ viel Verkehr auch als recht anstrengend.


----------



## Zerfall385 (2. Dezember 2015)

Was ein Glück wurde mir noch beigebracht immer rechts zu fahren auf der AB um niemanden zu behindern der schneller ist [emoji1]


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2015)

Mich nerven auch die Leute die ohne Grund auf der mittleren Spur sind, nicht die Leute die quasi am überholen sind. Aber man fährt auf der AB und auf einmal ist in der Mitte jemand wobei die rechte Spur Kilometer weise frei ist. Dann muss man abbremsen weil von hinten einer mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit ankommt. Würde der Depp aus der Mitte rechts fahren wo er hin gehört, könnten alle drei immer noch gleich schnell fahren und niemand müsste Bremsen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn die AB frei ist, fährt man idr auch rechts. Das man auf ner leeren AB ein einziges Auto trifft was nur Mitte fährt, ist echt unwahrscheinlich. 
Will man aber voran kommen muss man in der Mitte bleiben, da rechts idr. alles voll ist mit 100kmh Fahrzeugen.
Und mit 130/140kmh schleicht man nicht über die AB. Das ist die Richtgeschwindigkeit. Wer 100kmh auf der mittleren fährt ist allerdings ein Schleicher (Elefantenrennen).


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Dezember 2015)

Das ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, sondern leider oft die Regel.

Und auf den (leider seltenen) Autobahnabschnitten mit 4 je Richtung kann es sogar passieren, dass die beiden rechten Spuren mitten in der Nacht wie ausgestorben sind.

Ob nun 130/140km/h Schleicherei ist, ist Ansichtssache. Aber auch da kann man hin und wieder mal nach rechts gehen, um jemanden vorbeizulassen.

Rede da nicht von komplett vollen Fahrspuren, aber viele weigern sich strikt. 

@Riverna
Eben. Und die Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit steigt auch. Der Schnellere muss dann 4 Spurwechsel tätigen


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2015)

Also ich versuche immer den Verkehr um mich herum im Auge zu behalten und schätze ab. Wenn ich gerade in der Mitte bin, rechts ist eine Lücke und von hinten sehe ich einen Passat kommen, dann weiß man ja wie schnell man selbst gerade fährt, wie schnell die auf der rechten sind und demnach auch wie lange man in der Lücke verweilen kann ohne zu bremsen. Dann ist da der Passat, der in der Regel den 2.0 tdi drin hat und ein zweiter Blick zu ihm und man sieht an den Scheinwerfern grob die Ausstattung und kann abschätzen ob er eher 130, oder Richtung 170-200PS hat und wieviel Meter er seit dem letzten Blick gut gemacht hat. Demnach weiß man recht genau wann er sich wo befinden würde, wenn man aus der Lücke raus kommen würde und kann unbesorgt und sicher entscheiden ob man nach rechts fährt, oder es eher schwierig werden würde und man extra bremsen müsste.

Im Prinzip wie beim Kreisverkehr. Man sieht wie schnell die anderen sich bewegen, wo sie eingefahren sind und demnach wohl wahrscheinlich nicht wieder raus wollen, man sieht wo sie hinschauen, wie ihre Reifen sich bewegen und wie sie das Lenkrad greifen und wie schnell man selbst die gewünschte Bewegung bewältigen kann und danach schätzt man ab wann man sich in den Fluss mit einschieben kann und wann man besser wartet.

Was mich auch nervt sind die Pfeifen die meinen sie müssten die linke Spur für sich beanspruchen. Am hartnäckigsten sind die mit 170-200. Die denken sich scheinbar: So, Jetzt Bon ich schneller als der in der Mitte, also ist das die nächsten 200 Kilometer meine Spur! Was soll das?! 
Geht bei denen dann die Lenkung samt Blinker kaputt, oder was? Ich mein, ich schaffs doch auch. Bei meinem Auto jedenfalls kann ich genauso mit 250 noch blinken und die Spur wechseln wie auch mit z.B. 150. Ist mir unbegreiflich warum immer welche meinen müssen ab gewissen Geschwindigkeiten greift das Rechtsfahrgebot nicht mehr.

PS: Wenn ich ausgerechnet von jemandem mit einem Porsche als Avatar lesen muss, dass er nicht dran denkt dass der umliegende Verkehr sich auch bewegt, dann wird mir ein Stück weit klar woran sich die ganzen Vertreterkutschen orientieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Mittel-/Linksspurschleicher sind wirklich nervig, vorallem wenn man gerne so schnell fährt, wie es der Verkehr maximal hergibt.
Ich hab im Schnitt alle 5km Autobahn einen Schleicher/ Unaufmerksamen vor mir der auf meine Spur rüberzieht und mich zum starken abbremsen zwingt.
Wir haben bei uns nur eine Autobahn bei der man flott fahren kann, ohne ständig ausgebremst zu werden, die A31 runter in's Ruhrgebiet. Da kann man dann auch mal entspannt 200+ fahren, ohne ständig abbremsen zu müssen. 
Auf den anderen Autobahnen bei uns sind entweder überdurchnittlich viele Schleicher und/oder komplett unaufmerksame Personen unterwegs, dazu noch zu viel Verkehr.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2015)

Echt fies sind auch die Stücke mit nur zwei Spuren, ohne Tempolimit und links die 120 fahrer, die in die riesigen Lücken rechts nicht rüber fahren, obwohl sie dort locker 30 Sekunden ohne bremsen fahren könnten und ich nur fünf Sekunden zum vorbeikommen bräuchte.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

Aber in 1km Entfernung kommt doch nen LKW, da lohnt sich doch das rüberziehen garnicht


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2015)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das Stück ja gerade mal 30 km lang ist. Da lohnt sich das rüber fahren gleich doppelt nicht. 

Ich könnte echt jedes mal heulen. Richtig hart für mich wird's dann, wenn ich hinter diesem besagten 120 fahrer den Sicherheitsabstand einhalte, damit er sich nicht aus trotz genötigt fühlt extra links zu bleiben und sich dann einer dazwischen schiebt der, Falls der 120er irgendwann doch rüber zieht, mit 140 weiter fährt und sich bestätigt fühlt, weil er ist ja viel schneller als der andere.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich vergleiche Autobahnfahren immermit dem spielen eines Instruments  Damit es sich gut anhört muss man "geschmeidig" alle Noten aneinanderreihen  

Das fahren auf der Autobahn ist doch genau so.  Das Geschehen vor und hintereinem bisschen im Blick behalten, dann ists doch easy. Überhole ich bei 2 Spuren einen LKW, gebe ich dabei auch mehr Gas wenn ich sonst 140 drauf habe. 

Sind es z.B. zwei LKWs und beim Überholvorgang von mir kommt einer mit 200 Sachen von hinten angedonert, dann geh ich kurz vom Gas, schär in die Lücke zwischen den beiden LKWs (wenn diese auch groß genug ist ) ein, lass den mit 200 Sachen vorbei und schär wieder aus. Meistens wird der BLinker dann auch früher gesetzt, damit der mit 200 auch weiß, er muss maximal kurz vom Gas gehen, denn ich mache platz. 
Nerven tun mich dann nur die, die trotzdem Blinkend hinter mir sind und nur die Bremse kennen. Mehr entgegenkommen kann ich dann aber auch nicht, wegfliegen oder in Luft auflösen geht nämlich nicht 

Es sollte möglichst wie eine flüssige Bewegung sein, am besten nicht bremsen, nur mit dem Gas spielen, dann ist Spurwechsel auch nicht stressig


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2015)

Exakt so! Wo ist der "gefällt mir" button?


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Richtig hart für mich wird's dann, wenn ich hinter diesem besagten 120 fahrer den Sicherheitsabstand einhalte, damit er sich nicht aus trotz genötigt fühlt extra links zu bleiben und sich dann einer dazwischen schiebt...



Das find ich ehrlich gesagt immer das Schlimmste. Da fährst du brav, hältst auch (halbwegs) korrekterweise den Sicherheitsabstand ein und so ein Vollidiot auf der rechten Spur meint, er muss jetzt einfach mal den Sicherheitsabstand auf 5m runterkürzen ... bei 130 Sachen ...

...und am besten noch, erstmal Rüberziehen und dann erst (wenn überhaupt) mitten im Spurwechsel den Blinker betätigen. Man will ja nicht riskieren, dass der, dem man gerade vor den Kühler gefahren ist, auch noch den Sicherheitsabstand wieder vergrößeren kann, bevor man drüben ist.


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das man auf ner leeren AB ein einziges Auto trifft was nur Mitte fährt, ist echt unwahrscheinlich.



Kann es sein das du nicht sonderlich viel fährst? Täglich in mehrfacher Ausführung sehe ich das.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Dezember 2015)

Die nerven mich auch mega. 

Die AUtobahn ist leer, ich werd überholt, vor mir *meilenweit *kein anderes Auto, aber man muss ja direkt vor meiner Schnauze wieder einscheren. Ist ja nicht so das man noch kurz links bleiben könnte und mit vernünftigem Abstand wieder auf die rechte Spur ziehen kann. 

Klischee, vielleicht, aber vor allem in Holland sieht man dies quasi nur, aber gut, da ists auch gedeckelt


----------



## JaniZz (2. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich keine 180 fahren kann,  fährt mein Puls 180.... [emoji14]

Wenn alle so fahren würden wie ich, gebe es keine Staus wegen viel Verkehr. 

Vorausschauendes fahren beherrschen vllt 20 Prozent der deutschen Autofahrer.

Wenn ich schon manchmal sehe, dass an einer zweispurigen Ampel Grade aus mit viel verkehr, sich alle auf die rechte Spur stellen und dann die linke damit versperren... 

Dahinter staut es sich dann bis zur Autobahn Abfahrt... 

Am liebsten würde ich aussteigen und mal ne schelle zum wach werden verteilen.

Das ist meine wertvolle Zeit die gestohlen wird durch Egoismus dieser Penner.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Dezember 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Wenn ich keine 180 fahren kann,  fährt mein Puls 180.... [emoji14]
> 
> Wenn alle so fahren würden wie ich, gebe es keine Staus wegen viel Verkehr.
> 
> ...



Naja, Staus gäbe es so oder so. Teilweise ist unsere Infrastruktur auch einfach zu sehr ausgelastet. 

Und nunja, den letzten Satz sagen sich wohl wiederrum 90% aller Autofahrer  Jeder sieht sich selber als der Beste an 





So, wer mal etwas lachen will, also ich finds mega witzig. 

Und man muss ehrlich sagen, vieles von dem was er sagt trifft auf die Autobahnen in Deutschland schon zu  Aber missen will ich die unbegrenzten Abschnitt nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gbxJgEc7PM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ne ist ne Angewohnheit der meisten Leute.
Lieber an der Schlange anstellen und der Masse hinterherlaufen.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2015)

Wisst ihr was wir machen sollten? Wir sollten alles was wir hier so zusammentragen und wo wir uns einig sind, dass das besser geht, festhalten und so eine Art Club gründen. Schön, mit Aufkleber hinten drauf, direkt zwischen der Nordschleife, den(dem) Fingern, dem Piss of VW und XYZ an board. Na und jedes mal wenn wir dann einen von uns treffen der sich nicht wie hier verbessert verhält, dann darf man den aus seiner Karre holen und besagte Schellen verteilen. So!!! Was sagt ihr? Gute Idee? Damit wirds nicht nur abwechslungsreicher, sondern auch spannend und man kann zwischendurch mal den Puls wieder abbauen. 

Auf welchen Bahnen seid ihr so unterwegs? Ich hauptsächlich auf der A1, A2, A30 und A33. Wobei letztere beiden deutlich überwiegen. Weil direkt vor der Haustür und der schnellste Weg zum Einkaufen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Dezember 2015)

A2,a14,a9,a10


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

A3,A5,A7,A66,A661


----------



## s-icon (2. Dezember 2015)

A8, A7, A9, A3


----------



## keinnick (2. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Auf welchen Bahnen seid ihr so unterwegs? Ich hauptsächlich auf der A1, A2, A30 und A33. Wobei letztere beiden deutlich überwiegen. Weil direkt vor der Haustür und der schnellste Weg zum Einkaufen.



A7 und A2


----------



## JaniZz (2. Dezember 2015)

Gute Idee  

A52, A2,A43, A31, 42


----------



## Seabound (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie die A heißt. Die Autobahn zu meinen Eltern heim halt. Die Nummer kann ich mir nicht merken.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Dezember 2015)

zu 99% A3 zwischen Holland und Oberhausen, sonst halt die anderen für den Urlaub


----------



## dsdenni (2. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Mittel-/Linksspurschleicher sind wirklich nervig, vorallem wenn man gerne so schnell fährt, wie es der Verkehr maximal hergibt.
> Ich hab im Schnitt alle 5km Autobahn einen Schleicher/ Unaufmerksamen vor mir der auf meine Spur rüberzieht und mich zum starken abbremsen zwingt.
> Wir haben bei uns nur eine Autobahn bei der man flott fahren kann, ohne ständig ausgebremst zu werden, die A31 runter in's Ruhrgebiet. Da kann man dann auch mal entspannt 200+ fahren, ohne ständig abbremsen zu müssen.
> Auf den anderen Autobahnen bei uns sind entweder überdurchnittlich viele Schleicher und/oder komplett unaufmerksame Personen unterwegs, dazu noch zu viel Verkehr.


Die A28 ist manchmal auch gut zum schnell fahren, aber eher selten  

A31 ist wie du schon gesagt hast ne Heizer-AB


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2015)

A13 und anliegend, auch kein Plan wie die heißen, fahre eher selten (nur Ausflüge) auf der AB :b


----------



## Seabound (2. Dezember 2015)

Ja. Bei mir isses genauso. Fahr vielleicht mal alle 2-3 Monate mal BAB. 

Bei mir ist das sogar so krass, dass ich erst mal 50-60 Kilometer fahren muss, bis ich mich an das Autobahnfahren und die höhere Geschwindigkeit gewöhnt hab. Das geht mir alles am Anfang viel zu schnell und ich habe das Gefühl, echt überfordert zu sein. Irgendwann gehts dann aber.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Dezember 2015)

A1, A45, A40/B1 sind so die Hauptstrecken bei denen ich so mitfahre.


----------



## Lee (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann bei euren Mittelspurdiskussionen immer nur schmunzeln  Hier gibt es weit und breit keine dreispurige Autobahn, oftmals noch nichtmal überhaupt eine Autobahn 

Aber wenn ich auf ner AB fahre, dann die A92, A94 und ein kurzes Stück A3. Da habe ich eigentlich nie Probleme gut vorwärts zu kommen, trotz 2 Spuren, außer in den Abschnitten mit Tempolimit. Mein Auto schafft aber auch nicht mehr als 180 und 160 empfinde ich als ausreichend schnell


----------



## aloha84 (2. Dezember 2015)

A9 jeden Tag zur Arbeit.
A9, A14, B6n wenn ich die Heimat besuche.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Dezember 2015)

@Seeefee
Klasse, sowas hört man selten! 
Meist heißt es dann eher "Richtgeschwindigkeit ist eh 130" oder "Was wollen die denn, ich bin doch schneller, als die auf der rechten Spur"

Geht alles, ohne andere zu behindern und auch ohne selbst ständig aufgehalten zu werden.

Vor allem mal ein klein wenig mehr Gas geben, wenn man überholt und bemerkt, dass da schnellere Fahrzeuge von hinten kommen, scheint für viele nicht drin zu sein. Vielleicht versaut einem das auch die Spritmonitorstatistik.
Mal ganz leicht den Fuss frühzeitig vom Gas zu nehmen und dann von 140 auf 135 runter zu gehen, damit links nicht von 200+ auf 140 gebremst werden muss sowieso nicht. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das mangelnde Erfahrung, Sturheit oder Ablenkung ist (wird ja inzwischen eher das Entertainmentsystem und der Internetzugang bei Autos hervorgehoben).

Edit: Meist A1, A28, A29, A31, A33


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. Dezember 2015)

Oh Gott .. also wenn ich im Alltag unterwegs bin so Raum Hamburg alles mögliche. wenn es zu meinen eddis geht ist es die A7 und A1. oder die daneben liegenden "bunten" strassen  
So sonst gerne mal auch gerne mal Richtung Leipzig weil Heimat. A1 , A7 ; A2 ; A 14 . oder Aber über Berlin . Mit A 24 und A 9 und dann die 14 . Oder über die B6  
Und dann gibts da noch das schwieger Monster aus Warstein. und da alle bahnen die Richtung Paderborn bzw Meschede führen. und von aus dann die B55 oder 52 wars ^^ 

also so ansich eigentlich sehr oft unterwegs . am liebsten immer zu unchristlichen zeiten. weil mann da entspannter fahren kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Dezember 2015)

Grade wieder ne sehr geile Aktion gehabt.
A30 kommt einer von der Auffahrt auf die Bahn mit 80 und fährt gleich nach links rüber. Ich muss maximal in die Eisen und komme hupend und wild mit der Lichthupe blinkend etwa 1 Meter hinter ihm auf seine Geschwindigkeit. Die E-Klasse hinter mir macht fast nen Abflug, weil er nicht so hart bremsen konnte wie ich und schlingert auf die rechte Spur. Der Typ tritt nochmal kurz auf die Bremse und zeigt mir nen Mittelfinger.  Sind die Autofahrer heuzutage überdurchschnittlich behindert im Kopf? Ich hätte dem am liebsten hinten einen auf die Ecke gegeben das er im rechten Winkel durch die rechte Leitplanke fliegt und sich am besten mehrmals überschlägt. Solche Leute sollten am besten gleich ins Arbeitslager oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Zoon (2. Dezember 2015)

Tja grundlose Vollbremsung des Vordermanns ist doch sowas von schön. Hat  einer beim Bekannten LKW Fahrer gemacht ... der hat denVordermann  dann  mit deiner geäußerten Methode angeschoben trotz der Vollbremsung,


----------



## Metalic (2. Dezember 2015)

Bin eigentich täglich mit dem Auto unterwegs und kenne ähnliche Situationen. Also bei manchen Autofahrern denke ich wirklich die schlimmsten Dinge. Ich ärger mich so oft dass ich nicht zur Polizei gegangen bin. Ich hätte auf den Straßen richtig viel zu tun bei uns. Noch dazu wäre ich ein riesen Arschloch. Aber wie gesagt, bei einigen Fahrern hier denkt man wirklich die kommen aus ner Anstalt...


----------



## aloha84 (2. Dezember 2015)

Wisst ihr was da hilft? --> Betablocker! Muss die seit 5 jahren nehmen.....was soll ich sagen, selbst in Extremsituationen steigt der Blutdruck um den Faktor 0.
Letzte Woche ist 2 Autos vor mir ein Auto mit Hänger auf der A9 ins schlingern gekommen + Anhänger kippt um, Auto landet in Leitplanke, vor mir fliegen Baumstämme auf die Straße.
Ich bin völligst tiefenentspannt ausgewichen, Warnblinker angemacht, hab angehalten, Warnweste angezogen...... hab den Fahrer gefragt ob ihn was passiert ist, und stand mit dem Rest an forderster Front 1,5 Stunden im Stau......alles ganz entspannt.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade wieder ne sehr geile Aktion gehabt.
> A30 kommt einer von der Auffahrt auf die Bahn mit 80 und fährt gleich nach links rüber. Ich muss maximal in die Eisen und komme hupend und wild mit der Lichthupe blinkend etwa 1 Meter hinter ihm auf seine Geschwindigkeit. Die E-Klasse hinter mir macht fast nen Abflug, weil er nicht so hart bremsen konnte wie ich und schlingert auf die rechte Spur. Der Typ tritt nochmal kurz auf die Bremse und zeigt mir nen Mittelfinger. [emoji14]issed: Sind die Autofahrer heuzutage überdurchschnittlich behindert im Kopf? Ich hätte dem am liebsten hinten einen auf die Ecke gegeben das er im rechten Winkel durch die rechte Leitplanke fliegt und sich am besten mehrmals überschlägt. Solche Leute sollten am besten gleich ins Arbeitslager oder sowas in der Art.


Das kenne ich. An der Stelle wo sie alle von der A1 auf die 30 kommen. Echt assi sowas. Da wünscht man sich so einen Wagen wie aus death race.

Das schlimmste daran ist aber, dass die sich tatsächlich auch noch im Recht fühlen. Weil sie sind ja schön langsam gefahren und du bist der böse Raser...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Dezember 2015)

Immer wenn ich sowas lese muss ich daran denken das ich einem alten japan kiste aus dosenblech sitze. Wenn ich auf der autobahn 2-3 mal von 170 auf 100 schnell runterbremsen muss sind die dinger auch schon überfordert.


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2015)

Das liegt sicherlich nicht an japanischen Fahrzeugen... es soll sogar welche geben die keine 1 Kolben Bremsanlage und Kaffeetassen Bremsscheiben haben.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2015)

Die meisten serienautos sind bei der Bremse unterdimensioniert. 
Aus 100 runter bremsen geht noch, aber sobald man die Bremsanlage ein wenig fordert, überhitzt sie relativ schnell.


----------



## Seabound (2. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir nicht! ^^

@ Aloha84: Ich muss auch jeden Tag Betablocker nehmen. Schon seit Jahren


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die meisten serienautos sind bei der Bremse unterdimensioniert.
> Aus 100 runter bremsen geht noch, aber sobald man die Bremsanlage ein wenig fordert, überhitzt sie relativ schnell.



Das stimmt schon, aber wenn eine Bremsanlage schon fertig ist nur weil man 2 oder 3 mal von 170km/h auf 100km/h runterbremst, ist sie meiner Meinung nach einfach nur schlecht.
Meine poplige Almera Bremsanlage hat fast eine ganze Runde Vollgas auf dem Ring geschafft bevor sie zu warm wurde. Und das ist schon eine unglaublich kleine kackige Bremsanlage.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Dezember 2015)

Nicht fertig, bremst natürlich noch, ist nur überfordert. natürlich liegt das nicht daran das es ein japanisches fahrzeug ist, nur sind die sicherheitsstandards für das baujahr nicht überragend.


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Sicherheitsstandards waren zu dem Zeitpunkt in keinem anderen Auto deutlich besser, von wann ist der Koffer? 88? Da hatten die meisten Kleinwagen nichts an Standard ausser Gurte. Bei Bremsanlagen sind japaner immer etwas sparsam, zumindestens bei Fahrzeugen mit kleinen Motoren.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Dezember 2015)

nein der eg3 ist von 94, wäre er von 88 oder gar 90 wäre es kein ding.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich sowas lese muss ich daran denken das ich einem alten japan kiste aus dosenblech sitze. Wenn ich auf der autobahn 2-3 mal von 170 auf 100 schnell runterbremsen muss sind die dinger auch schon überfordert.



Ich musste einmal von 280 auf 100 runterbremsen, weil ein Vollpfosten auf der A71 einfach so ohne Grund (kein anderes Auto weit und breit) nach links gewechselt hat ohne zu schauen. Gefühlt war es so wie "auf die Bremse latschen und auf den Einschlag warten". Als ich auf seine Geschwindigkeit dann kam, waren keine 5 Meter zwischen den Autos...... Und der Wi**ser hat dann auch noch mit den Händen rumgefuchtelt. Das aller bescheurste war, er hatte ein Kind auf dem Rücksitz, es war ein Peugeout 206.........

Nächstes Jahr bekommt der Achter ein Bremsenupgrade


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mal in ein Stauende gebrettert. 220 auf 0 eigentlich. Bis ca. 10-15 km/h hab ich's geschafft runterzubremsen. Ist ein scheiß Gefühl, wenn man merkt, dass es nicht reicht. Zum Glück is aber nix schlimmes passiert. Das Auto, in das ich reingefahren bin, war viel mehr kaputt, als mein eigenes.


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2015)

Ging mir mal ähnlich, da war ich allerdings nur Beifahrer und der Abstand hat letztlich zum Glück noch gereicht (das waren wirklich nur cm). Das Gefühl, auf ein stehendes Hindernis zuzufahren und nicht abschätzen zu können ob es reichen wird ist in der Tat richtig kacke.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin auch mal im Winter über einen Wendehammer hinausgeschossen, da da Laub und Eis lag. Viel zu schnell gewesen, wollte aufem Wendehammer ne Vollbremsung hinlegen. Statt dessen bin ich aber volle Kanne geradeaus in den Wald gebrettert. Ich hab echt Glück gehabt. Ich hab ca. 10 Meter im Wald gesteckt und bin ne Böschung hoch. Aber keinen Baum getroffen. Angeschnallt war ich auch nicht. Da ist mir ordentlich die Muffe gegangen. War auch ein scheiß Gefühl so in den nachtschwarzen Wald reinzujagen. Wie wenn du gegen ne Wand fährst. Ich hatte vielleicht so ca. 100 drauf. Das hätte böse ins Auge gehen gekonnt.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. Dezember 2015)

Also Bremsprobleme hatte ich von der anlage her zumindest bei meinem MX-3 keine. da ist aber auch ab werk die orginala anlage vom 323 turbo drinne


----------



## Jolly91 (3. Dezember 2015)

Interessant wird´s ja erst wenn man auf der Bundesstraße in einer langezogenen Linkskurve fährt und 80m vor dir auf der rechten Seite einer einfach mal glaubt rausfahren zu müssen. Ich bin da mit etwas über 50Km/h in die Bremsen gestiegen und auf der Straße lagen ja so nette kleine Kieselsteine. Da hatte dann das ABS mal arbeit. Das wäre sich nie ausgeganen, hätte ich nicht 10m vor ihm nach rechts einlenkt um hinter ihm vorbei zu fahren. Da wär ich dann auch am liebsten mal ausgestiegen, aber was willst machen...

Am Ende waren die Bremsen vom 4er Golf (Bj. 2000) aber auch nicht mehr die besten. Ich glaub bei der Laufleistung wurden die in den letzten 12 Jahren (2012) auch nie getauscht, nach nicht mal 45.000km.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Dezember 2015)

Warum fährt man bitte nicht angeschnallt rum ? Ich bin noch nie unangeschnallt auto gefahren.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2015)

Weil am es vergessen hat oder weil das Auto keine Gurte hat.


----------



## Kusanar (3. Dezember 2015)

Also allein schon dieses nervige "Pling, pling, pling"... da gurte ich mich freiwillig an. Bei meinem alten Alfa war noch kein Gurtwarner drin, da bin ich schon auch mal ohne gefahren. Teilweise denkt man da einfach nicht dran, wenn man früh Morgens ohne Kaffee, aber mit Schlafentzug, ins Auto steigt


----------



## Cleriker (3. Dezember 2015)

Das ist reine Kopfsache. Schon mal versucht durch die Gegend zu fahren und vergessen den Motor an zu machen? Oder vergessen dass die Fahrertür sperrangelweit auf steht? Ich wette nicht!


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2015)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Interessant wird´s ja erst wenn man auf der Bundesstraße in einer langezogenen Linkskurve fährt und 80m vor dir auf der rechten Seite einer einfach mal glaubt rausfahren zu müssen. Ich bin da mit etwas über 50Km/h in die Bremsen gestiegen und auf der Straße lagen ja so nette kleine Kieselsteine.



Meinst Du Rollsplitt? In der Regel gibt es dann aber auch eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung (bei uns hier meist 40 km/h, auch auf der Landstraße).


----------



## dsdenni (3. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich musste einmal von 280 auf 100 runterbremsen, weil ein Vollpfosten auf der A71 einfach so ohne Grund (kein anderes Auto weit und breit) nach links gewechselt hat ohne zu schauen. Gefühlt war es so wie "auf die Bremse latschen und auf den Einschlag warten". Als ich auf seine Geschwindigkeit dann kam, waren keine 5 Meter zwischen den Autos...... Und der Wi**ser hat dann auch noch mit den Händen rumgefuchtelt. Das aller bescheurste war, er hatte ein Kind auf dem Rücksitz, es war ein Peugeout 206.........
> 
> Nächstes Jahr bekommt der Achter ein Bremsenupgrade


280-100 

Da war die Scheibe sicher heiß


----------



## Zeiss (3. Dezember 2015)

Jö, nbissle warm geworden.


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2015)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Also Bremsprobleme hatte ich von der anlage her zumindest bei meinem MX-3 keine. da ist aber auch ab werk die orginala anlage vom 323 turbo drinne



Ich finde sie ansich auch ganz ok. In etwa auf dem Niveau wie die originale GTi Bremsanlage in einem Nissan 100NX. Jedoch mehr als Ok sind die nicht... jetzt wo bei mir der 2.5L V6 im Mazda verbaut ist, merkt man beim flotten Fahren schon recht schnell den Grenzbereich der Bremse. Aber nun gut... meine Freundin wird nie so fahren das die Bremse anfängt an die Grenzen zu kommen. Und da es ein "Mädchenauto" ist, kann man damit leben. 

Hatte heute eine lustige Begegnung auf der Autobahn, bin hinter einem Polizeiwagen her gefahren. Diese fuhr natürlich auf der linken Spur, obwohl rechts Meilenweit Platz war. Also mal freundlich Lichthupe gegeben... keine Reaktion. Nach knapp 2 Kilometer bin ich dann einfach auf die rechte Spur rüber und in Schrittgeschwindigkeit vorbei gefahren. Kaum war ich vorbei kommt es wie es kommen musste, Blaulicht an und ab auf den nächsten Parkplatz. Nach einer Fahrzeugkontrolle und kontrolle meines Führerscheins kam die Frage ob ich wüsste wie das rechts Überholen verboten sei. Darauf antwortete ich natürlich mit einem kurzen und knappen ja. Danach fragte der Polizist mich, wieso ich es dann trotzdem gemacht habe. Meine Antwort war ob er wüsste das es in Deutschland Rechtsfahrgebot gibt, darauf hin antwortete er ebenfalls mit einem Ja. Als ich dann fragte wieso er es trotzdem ignoriert hat, lachte er und wünschte mir einen schönen Tag.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum fährt man bitte nicht angeschnallt rum ? Ich bin noch nie unangeschnallt auto gefahren.


Man kann doch gar nicht ohne anschnallen Auto fahren. Bei der ersten Linkskurve fliegt man doch auf den Beifahrersitz. Ich glaub nicht das man sich so doll festklammern kann, um ordendlich fahren zu können. Aufm Parkplatz in der Firma bis 20 km/h fahre ich aber auch immer ohne Gurt.



dsdenni schrieb:


> 280-100
> 
> Da war die Scheibe sicher heiß


Von 1 Mal runterbremsen ist die Anlage noch nicht so brutal heiß. Erst wenn man das mehrmals hintereinander macht, wirds knusprig. Mal so eine starke Bremsung machen ja die ollen Serienbeläge noch locker mit. Die gehen ja meistens nur bis 450°C Arbeitstemperatur.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann doch gar nicht ohne anschnallen Auto fahren. Bei der ersten Linkskurve fliegt man doch auf den Beifahrersitz. Ich glaub nicht das man sich so doll festklammern kann, um ordendlich fahren zu können. Aufm Parkplatz in der Firma bis 20 km/h fahre ich aber auch immer ohne Gurt.



Es gibt auf Automessen so einen tollen Simulator, da wirst du von glaube 10km/h schlagartig auf 0 gebremst.
Probieren den mal aus, dann lässt du da mit den 20km/h auf dem Parkplatz ganz schnell sein.

Der einzige Zeitpunkt dass ich nicht angeschnallt bin, ist beim rein-und rausfahren in/aus die/der Garage.


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man nicht fährt wie der letzte Trottel, könnte man auch ohne Gurt fahren ohne aus dem Sitz zu fallen.  Zumindestens wenn man nicht irgendwelche Gartenstühle im Fahrzeug hat.
Ich würde trotzdem nie unangeschnallt fahren, lediglich in Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf dem Firmengelände und bei mir auf dem Hallengelände ebenfalls in Schrittgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre auch nicht unangeschnallt. Heutzutage ein No-Go. Zudem nervt der Gurtwarner wie Sau.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt auf Automessen so einen tollen Simulator, da wirst du von glaube 10km/h schlagartig auf 0 gebremst.
> Probieren den mal aus, dann lässt du da mit den 20km/h auf dem Parkplatz ganz schnell sein.


Naja aus 20 ist der Bremsweg etwa 1 Meter. Da müsste schon einiges zusammen kommen das ich wirklich mit 20 irgendwo einschlage und vorallem das Auto sofort steht. Ich kenne diese Simulatoren und da wird man ja innerhalb von ein paar Millimetern gebremst. So passiert das im Auto ja nicht. Da müsste man schon mit dem Vorderachsträger gegen einen Metallblock fahren, der auf dem Hof liegt. Selbst wenn ich frontal in ein stehendes Auto mit 20 fahre, dann verschiebe ich das andere Auto 1-2 Meter, beide Autos verformen sich und ich fliege vermutelich gegen das Lenkrad und habe ne blutige Nase.

Ich bin auch schon mit Schrottautos aufm Acker in einander gefahren, quasi nen privates Destruction-derby. Da hab ich auch mal probiert wie es ohne Gurt ist. Wenn man sich auf den Einschlag vorbereiten kann, dann kann man in ein anderes Auto locker mit 10 km/h reinfahren und man schafft es noch sich festzuhalten. Schneller hatte ich nicht mehr probiert.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Wow, ich hab mir gerade mal die Bremswegrechner angeguckt, 100m aus 100km/h


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann doch gar nicht ohne anschnallen Auto fahren. Bei der ersten Linkskurve fliegt man doch auf den Beifahrersitz. Ich glaub nicht das man sich so doll festklammern kann, um ordendlich fahren zu können. Aufm Parkplatz in der Firma bis 20 km/h fahre ich aber auch immer ohne Gurt.


Und wie ging das früher?
Da gab es noch keine Gurte.


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2015)

Früher ging so etwas mit dem Verständnis für Ironie, da brauchte man beim Lesen von entsprechenden Posts keine Gurte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, ich hab mir gerade mal die Bremswegrechner angeguckt, 100m aus 100km/h


Du hast den Rechner für Schiffe erwischt!  Ein PKW hat aus 100 etwa 32-40 Meter ein 40 Tonner etwa 45-50 Meter.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wie ging das früher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da gab es auch keine Autos mit 1G+ Querbeschleunigung.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da gab es auch keine Autos mit 1G+ Querbeschleunigung.


Hängt die Querbeschleunigung nicht vom Kurvenradius und der Geschwindigkeit ab?
Ich bezweifle deine Aussage, da es damals auch schon Autos gab die deutlich 3-stellige Geschwindigkeiten hatten.


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2015)

Es kommt drauf an wie weit früher schon vergangen ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Dezember 2015)

Naja das mit dem aus den Kurven fliegen ohne Gurt kommt ganz auf die Sitze drauf an. Bei den OEM EG3 sitzen hing ich auch öfters im Gurt, jetzt mit den Recaros ist mir das noch nie passiert, die haben einfach richtig guten Seitenhalt für Sportsitze, sogar besser als erwartet. Musst nur mal ordentliche Stühle in dein Koffer packen dann wird das auch was. Kann sowieso nicht verstehen warum du dir noch keine 4 Punkt Gurte oder so geholt hast wenn du so oft Track fährst. 

War heute bei der Dekra und habe meine Recaros eintragen lassen


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2015)

Die Recaros die du hast, sind meiner Meinung nach DIE schönsten Sportsitze die man sich in seinen Japaner bauen kann. Werde mir wohl auch einen Satz in Schwarz mit meinen 3" Takata Gurten in den Subaru bauen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du hast den Rechner für Schiffe erwischt!  Ein PKW hat aus 100 etwa 32-40 Meter ein 40 Tonner etwa 45-50 Meter..


Ich weiss wieviel Meter ein Auto braucht, google doch mal selber danach, da kriegst du die ganzen tollen Fahrschulrechner angezeigt.


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2015)

Das ist auch der "normale" Bremsweg, für die Vollbremsung musst du das durch 2 teilen und das kommt schon eher hin.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Dezember 2015)

Tja, das ist halt eine Formel die man einfach im Kopf rechnen kann, ne Ellenlange Formel die passt bringt einem auch nichts.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Dezember 2015)

ja die haben echt style, Sitzen sich aber auch echt gut. Wollte eigentlich schwarze aber wäre zu teuer gewesen, naja rot ist nicht optimal bei blau als aussenfarbe aber who cares. Hast du nicht beim Subbie schon ganz gute Sportsitze drin ? Ich würde die nicht mit 3" Takatas nehmen, sieht ******* aus, sehe sowieso nicht den Sinn an 3" ausser das sie vermutlich enger am hals sind und unangenehm sind. jedenfalls ist die Gurtdurchführung für 2" ausgelegt, und 3 " sieht dann eher bescheiden aus, weil das dann noch soweit in der Mitte übersteht und nicht perfekt in der Ausparung liegt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist auch der "normale" Bremsweg, für die Vollbremsung musst du das durch 2 teilen und das kommt schon eher hin.


100m ist nicht mal ansatzweise der normale Bremsweg. 
Ist wohl eher dazu gedacht, damit Fahrschüler vorsichtiger fahren.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Dezember 2015)

Das Eine ist der "Anhalteweg" und das Andere ist "Bremsweg".


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ja die haben echt style, Sitzen sich aber auch echt gut. Wollte eigentlich schwarze aber wäre zu teuer gewesen, naja rot ist nicht optimal bei blau als aussenfarbe aber who cares. Hast du nicht beim Subbie schon ganz gute Sportsitze drin ? Ich würde die nicht mit 3" Takatas nehmen, sieht ******* aus, sehe sowieso nicht den Sinn an 3" ausser das sie vermutlich enger am hals sind und unangenehm sind. jedenfalls ist die Gurtdurchführung für 2" ausgelegt, und 3 " sieht dann eher bescheiden aus, weil das dann noch soweit in der Mitte übersteht und nicht perfekt in der Ausparung liegt.



Die Sitze sind im Subaru gut, aber man kann immer etwas besseres verbauen. Wenn meine 3" Takatas nicht passen, fallen die Recaros raus. Aber zum Glück gibt es bei Recaro auch Sonderanfertigungen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Dezember 2015)

passen schon sieht aber bescheiden aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 100m ist nicht mal ansatzweise der normale Bremsweg.
> Ist wohl eher dazu gedacht, damit Fahrschüler vorsichtiger fahren.


Deswegen auch "normal" in Anführungsstrichen. Ist wohl eher dafür gedacht, den Bremsweg einzuschätzen, um keine Vollbremsung machen zu müssen, wenn man auf ein Stauende zufährt, das man schon früh genug sieht. Oder wenn man auf eine rote Ampel zufährt. Solche Sachen eben. Ist ja eben ausdrücklich keine Vollbremsung, dafür gibt es ja eine andere Formel.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das Eine ist der "Anhalteweg" und das Andere ist "Bremsweg".


Ähmm, nein.


Magogan schrieb:


> Deswegen auch "normal" in Anführungsstrichen. Ist wohl eher dafür gedacht, den Bremsweg einzuschätzen, um keine Vollbremsung machen zu müssen, wenn man auf ein Stauende zufährt, das man schon früh genug sieht. Oder wenn man auf eine rote Ampel zufährt. Solche Sachen eben. Ist ja eben ausdrücklich keine Vollbremsung, dafür gibt es ja eine andere Formel.


Nur dass die meisten überhaupt keine Abstände einschätzen können.
Muss man mittlerweile bei der Fahrschule eigentlich mal ne Vollbremsung bei der Prüfung machen?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das Eine ist der "Anhalteweg" und das Andere ist "Bremsweg".



Trotzdem sind beide Formeln realitätsfern.

Alleine schon die eine Sekunde Reaktionszeit. Mit zwei Promille vielleicht. 

Da kommt man bei schnellen Autos bei VMax schon nahe an einen Kilometer Anhalteweg -  bei optimalen Bedingungen laut Fahrschulbüchern 

@magogan
Echt? Noch nie gehört.
In Fahrschulen wird bei den ollen Formeln immer so getan, als wenn das der tatsächliche Anhalteweg wäre.

@jOm79
Ich fürchte nicht. Genausowenig, wie richtiges, zügiges Beschleunigen bei Auffahrten und viele andere Dinge.
Fände auch ein verpflichtendes Fahrsicherheitstraining im Rahmen der Ausbildung gut.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (3. Dezember 2015)

natürlich muss man bei der fahrschule vollgas geben wenn man auf die autobahn fährt genauso wie mehrere vollbremsungen. Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Hinterhof Fahrschule ihr wart. Die meisten Leute fahren erst später so behindert.


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2015)

Ne, der Anhalteweg war doch Bremsweg plus die Strecke, die man in der einen Sekunde Reaktionszeit zurücklegt, oder?

Na ja, für eine Vollbremsung macht die Formel ja keinen Sinn, also wird die wohl für rote Ampeln etc. gedacht sein. Ob das wirklich Sinn macht, das Ausrechnen zu können, ist eine andere Frage, das Bremsen bzw. den Bremsweg einzuschätzen lernt man wohl am besten in der Praxis.

Bei mir kam die Gefahrenbremsung in der Prüfung nicht dran, aber das ist auch schon über 5 Jahre her. Soweit ich weiß, muss sie aber in den Fahrstunden mindestens einmal durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Dezember 2015)

@ExciteLetsPlay
Ist bei mir schon ne Weile her und "meine Fahrschule" war eh anders.  Da war man gerne auch mal mit 200 unterwegs, sollte(!) während der Fahrt auch mal die Radiosender wechseln oder durfte rauchen.

Der Fahrlehrer meinte, es bringe nix, wenn das alles erst auf der ersten Fahrt mit bestandenem Führerschein passiere.

Und wie Fachschulen auf Autobahnen auffahren, weisst Du doch auch. Muss wohl am Energiesparbogen liegen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich war damals in einer Fahrschule die sich Energie sparendes fahren auf den Deckel geschrieben hatte. Trotzdem war Vollgas auf der Autobahn angesagt. Überhaupt hieß es immer: lieber kurz mal richtig aufs Gas und dann Tempo beibehalten, als stundenlang mit halbgas zu beschleunigen. Das halte ich bis heute auch so. Na jedenfalls hab ich mich ständig mit dem Fahrlehrer ums Radio gestritten und war ständig abgelenkt dadurch. Das hat aber geholfen. Eine Gefahrenbremsung musste man auch nicht in der Prüfung, dafür aber mindestens einmal im Unterricht gemacht haben.
Quasi genau wie das am Berg anfahren.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> natürlich muss man bei der fahrschule vollgas geben wenn man auf die autobahn fährt genauso wie mehrere vollbremsungen. Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Hinterhof Fahrschule ihr wart. Die meisten Leute fahren erst später so behindert.


Wir reden von der Prüfung.
Beim Moped gehört sowas zur Prüfung dazu, was ich auch beim Auto richtig finden würde


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Dezember 2015)

Und das ganze auf einem Verkehrsübungsplatz mit plötzlich auftretenden Wasserfontänen, Schleuderplatte usw.

Wetten, dass dann wesentlich weniger Idioten auf den Straßen unterwegs wären?

Beim zweiten Schritt Wiederholung eines Fahrsicherheitstrainings alle 5-10 Jahre, Gesundheitsprüfung regelmäßig ab einem Alter von 50.

Würde für mehr Sicherheit sorgen, als solche Ideen wie jährlicher Tüv für ältere Fahrzeuge oder ein leerer Wischwasserbehälter als Durchfallgrund bei der HU.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Im Prinzip gut Ideen.
Beim leeren Wischwasserbehälter wäre ich vorsichtig.
Mir ist mal das Wasser eingefroren und auf der Autobahn war es leicht feucht mit Salz, da siehst du innerhalb kürzester Zeit nix mehr.
Kann also unter bestimmten Umständen lebensgefährlich sein.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Dezember 2015)

Da täte es aber auch ein Hinweis. Meinetwegen auch ein geringer Mangel.
Ebenso wie bei verschlissenem Heckscheibenwischer oder ähnlichen Dingen.


Die Ideen sind nicht unbedingt von mir und auch nicht neu. Aber 
DA hätte der ADAC was gegen. Muss ja seine Kundschaft und die werbeschaltenden Treppenliftunternehmen auch zufriedenstellen.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @ExciteLetsPlay
> Ist bei mir schon ne Weile her und "meine Fahrschule" war eh anders.  Da war man gerne auch mal mit 200 unterwegs, sollte(!) während der Fahrt auch mal die Radiosender wechseln oder durfte rauchen.
> 
> Der Fahrlehrer meinte, es bringe nix, wenn das alles erst auf der ersten Fahrt mit bestandenem Führerschein passiere.
> ...


Auf Autobahn auffahren war bei mir so:

3. Gang vollgas bis zum ende des Streifens (110/120 KM/h)

Und wirklich erst als ich auf der Autobahn war durfte ich in den 5. schalten 

Höchstgeschwindigkeit 190 obwohl Tank leer und Pedal bis zur Ölwanne [emoji23]


----------



## deeeennis (4. Dezember 2015)

Also bei meinem Führerschein vor 1.5 Jahren war eine Gefahrenbremsung im Unterricht Pflicht, wurde auch in der Prüfung von mir verlangt, allerdings nur aus 30km/h


----------



## dsdenni (4. Dezember 2015)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Führerschein vor 1.5 Jahren war eine Gefahrenbremsung im Unterricht Pflicht, wurde auch in der Prüfung von mir verlangt, allerdings nur aus 30km/h


Ist auch immernoch so 

Hatte ich auch in der Prüfung und paar mal in den Fahrstunden alles 30 KM/h


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Höchstgeschwindigkeit 190 obwohl Tank leer und Pedal bis zur Ölwanne [emoji23]


Du glücklicher, bei meinem Fahrschulwagen war bei 160 der Arsch ab.


----------



## Magogan (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich durfte nur 130 fahren auf der Autobahn... Ich hatte aber auch die schlechteste Fahrschule, die ich mir vorstellen kann...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Dezember 2015)

Was natürlich voll die Gefahrenbremsung ist.

Warum machen die das nicht wenigstens aus 100km/h und zwar so, dass auch das Abs an der Hinterachse was zu tun hat.

Zumindest auf trockenem Asphalt steht man bei 30 doch ruck-zuck.

Gelenkt werden kann bei dem Tempo auch nicht viel.

@dsdenni
Bei uns auch. 
Hatten einen 115PS Benziner.
Was 1995 gar nicht so übel.

Kenne aber auch einige Fahrlehrer, die ihre Schüler nicht zurechtweisen, wenn die zu Beginn des Beschleunigungsstreifens schon im 4.  und kurz darauf 5. Gang sind.

Das sind dann die, die später unsicher mit 70 Sachen vor einem Lkw auffahren wollen, am Ende stehen bleiben, oder, noch schlimmer, denken man müsse ihnen Platz machen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @ExciteLetsPlay
> Ist bei mir schon ne Weile her und "meine Fahrschule" war eh anders.  Da  war man gerne auch mal mit 200 unterwegs, sollte(!) während der Fahrt  auch mal die Radiosender wechseln oder durfte rauchen.
> 
> Der Fahrlehrer meinte, es bringe nix, wenn das alles erst auf der ersten Fahrt mit bestandenem Führerschein passiere.
> ...



Da hattest aber einen guten Fahrlehrer. Meiner hat mir immer  eingetrichtert, wie man auf die AB auffährt, also, Bodenblech und genau  so handhabe ich es auch noch heute, einfach voll Rotz drauf.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich  war damals in einer Fahrschule die sich Energie sparendes fahren auf  den Deckel geschrieben hatte. Trotzdem war Vollgas auf der Autobahn  angesagt. Überhaupt hieß es immer: lieber kurz mal richtig aufs Gas und  dann Tempo beibehalten, als stundenlang mit halbgas zu beschleunigen.  Das halte ich bis heute auch so. Na jedenfalls hab ich mich ständig mit  dem Fahrlehrer ums Radio gestritten und war ständig abgelenkt dadurch.  Das hat aber geholfen. Eine Gefahrenbremsung musste man auch nicht in  der Prüfung, dafür aber mindestens einmal im Unterricht gemacht haben.
> Quasi genau wie das am Berg anfahren.



Energiesparendes Fahren war bei mir nie das Thema, es hieß immer  "zügig beschleunigen und die vorhandene Leistung abrufen, aber ohne  Vollgas zu geben". Eine Gefahrenbremsung musste ich nur einmal machen,  als er mir ins Ohr gebrüllt hat "BREMS" und dann klebte er in der  Windschutzscheibe, hat also alles gepasst.

@Topic: Die A81 war heute herrlich, 120, ACC drin und gechillt mir 2000 Touren daher tuckern, das Fahrwerk bügelt alle Unebenheiten weg und das Auto erinnert an einen Hochseedampfer. Dynamic Drive ist einfach geil.


----------



## marvinj (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage: Bei meiner Mum hat ein Wildschwein in der Dunkelheit Anlauf auf ihr Auto genommen. Ihr gehts gut, nur das Auto ist ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Leider wurde in den vergangenen Monaten viel am Auto gemacht und repariert. Unter anderem ein neuer KAT für rund 600€. Die Frage nun, kann man das Teil ausbauen und weiterverkaufen umd wenigstens noch ein bisschen wiederzubekommen? Ist grade mal 30 Tage jung. Ich sehe die realistischen Chancen ja eher gering, aber es ist halt sau ärgerlich -_- Gruß


----------



## dsdenni (4. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Was natürlich voll die Gefahrenbremsung ist.
> 
> Warum machen die das nicht wenigstens aus 100km/h und zwar so, dass auch das Abs an der Hinterachse was zu tun hat.
> 
> ...


Ja gerade bei den Autobahnstunden musste ich den Golf 7 mit nur 1.6l irgendwas mit 105 PS 5 Gang fahren. Der Chef hatte einen mit 2l 150ps 6 Gang. Der war viel chilliger. Der 1.6er hatte auch extremen Turbolag


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahr nicht immer vollgas auf die autobahn. Vor allem  wenn sie leer ist und mein motor noch kalt.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Motor kalt ist klar, aber warum nicht wenn sie leer ist?
Machst du das lieber wenn es brechend voll ist?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Dezember 2015)

Ups ich meinte eigentlich wenn sie leer ist und nicht wenn sie nicht leer ist. Weil wenn man keinen behindert kann man auch mal mit 100 statt 120 auf die Autobahn rauffahren, mein Fehler.


----------



## Riverna (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahr auch mal mit 60km/h auf die AB wenn keiner von hinten kommt, wieso soll ich da raus beschleunigen wie ein Depp? Ich fahr meistens eh nur mit 90km/h raus damit ich mindestens so schnell bin wie ein LKW. Mehr ist überhaupt nicht nötig.


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage: Bei meiner Mum hat ein Wildschwein in der Dunkelheit Anlauf auf ihr Auto genommen. Ihr gehts gut, nur das Auto ist ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Leider wurde in den vergangenen Monaten viel am Auto gemacht und repariert. Unter anderem ein neuer KAT für rund 600€. Die Frage nun, kann man das Teil ausbauen und weiterverkaufen umd wenigstens noch ein bisschen wiederzubekommen? Ist grade mal 30 Tage jung. Ich sehe die realistischen Chancen ja eher gering, aber es ist halt sau ärgerlich -_- Gruß



Natürlich kannst du das weiterverkaufen. Warum nicht? Gehört ja euch. Wenn ihr das Auto nicht schlachtet, machts spätestens der Schrotthändler.


Ich kuck beim auf die AB fahren nie auf den Tacho. Wenn frei, zieh ich rüber. Beschleunigngsstreifen nutz ich nicht aus. Warum auch? Das Auto hat genug Leistung um wie ne verdammte Kanonenkugel auf die AB zu schießen. Da ist man sofort auf Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das Auto hat genug Leistung um wie ne verdammte Kanonenkugel auf die AB zu schießen. Da ist man sofort auf Geschwindigkeit.



Genau das. Beschleunigngsstreifen, Gas, links und weg.


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2015)

Lieber so, als am Ende des Beschleunigungssteifens nicht raus zu kommen. Da baller ich doch lieber voll in de fließenden Verkehr rein. Mit Rücksicht, natürlich


----------



## Riverna (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, hab noch nie Vollgas geben müssen ohne jemanden zu behindern. Die ~90km/h die auf der rechten Spur gefahren wird, schafft doch jede noch so schwach motorisierte Hasenkiste ohne sie quälen zu müssen.


----------



## s-icon (4. Dezember 2015)

Gestern zu einer kleinen Veranstaltung in der Bundeshauptstadt eingeladen worden, zur Eröffnung des größten AMG Performance Centers weltweit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Modelle gab es leider nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist mein nächster zu sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach riesig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leckeres Essen gab es auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Abschied paar Goodies



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Lieber so, als am Ende des Beschleunigungssteifens nicht raus zu kommen. Da baller ich doch lieber voll in de fließenden Verkehr rein. Mit Rücksicht, natürlich



Bist du dann einer von denen, die am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens anhalten und auf eine Lücke warten würden   ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Dezember 2015)

So der Citroen ist verkauft, leider für zu wenig Geld, naja was soll man machen.


----------



## Riverna (4. Dezember 2015)

Weniger als du bezahlt hast? Also quasi dem Schrotti für umme mitgegeben


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja na klar die scheibe war ja kaputt. Beim Schrotti gibt es doch nur 50 euro oder so, habe schon mehr bekommen.


----------



## norse (4. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, hab noch nie Vollgas geben müssen ohne jemanden zu behindern. Die ~90km/h die auf der rechten Spur gefahren wird, schafft doch jede noch so schwach motorisierte Hasenkiste ohne sie quälen zu müssen.



Leider nein  Der Firmen Caddy (langer Radstand, leergewicht ca. 1,6Tonnen mit ganzen 105PS und 1,6L Hubraum) schafft es oft nicht ... und das Trotz dritter Gang und vollgas ...


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man im 3. Gang auf die Auffahrt fährt oder jeden Gang ausdreht? 
Letzteres wäre ja wirklich extrem langsam.


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Dezember 2015)

Meine Fahrschule hat jetzt nach locker 30 Jahren BMW auf Audi umgesattelt, auch 2 Liter TDI.
Die elektronische (Hand)Bremse ist schon echt gewöhnungsbedürftig...
Aber Durchzu ist halt echt nett


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bist du dann einer von denen, die am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens anhalten und auf eine Lücke warten würden   ?



Natürlich. Ist mir schon passiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Dezember 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Leider nein  Der Firmen Caddy (langer Radstand, leergewicht ca. 1,6T mit ganzen 105PS und 1,6L Hubraum) schafft es oft nicht ... und das Trotz dritter Gang und vollgas ...


Dann wird es zeit, das dein chef den gegen einen neueren mit 2L-motor tauscht. Hatte den 75kw zur probefahrt und er war leistungstechnisch halbwegs annehmbar... also ich wollte zumindest nicht gleich wieder aussteigen.  (kaufen würde ich ja gerne den 110kw, aber mit handschalter+allrad gibt es nur 90 )
Aber der 1.6 tdi ist schon wirklich grausam. Das weiß ich aus eigener erfahrung.


----------



## norse (4. Dezember 2015)

TDI???? Schön wärs!! Wir haben den mit Erdgas, ohne turbo oder gar drehmoment

Und ja - jeden gang ausdrehen ....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Dezember 2015)

norse schrieb:


> TDI???? Schön wärs!! Wir haben den mit Erdgas, ohne turbo oder gar drehmoment


Erdgas-caddy? Sowas kauft doch niemand, außer vieleicht ein energie-versorger. Da fährt einer in gera rum, aber die sitzen vieleicht auch an der (gas-) quelle.


----------



## c00LsPoT (4. Dezember 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Und ja - jeden gang ausdrehen ....



Das macht doch gerade Spaß... okay, nicht mit einem Caddy.

gruß


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mal mit 60km/h auf die AB wenn keiner von hinten kommt, wieso soll ich da raus beschleunigen wie ein Depp? Ich fahr meistens eh nur mit 90km/h raus damit ich mindestens so schnell bin wie ein LKW. Mehr ist überhaupt nicht nötig.



60? Die hast Du doch in der Kurve der Auffahrt schon.
Weil es Spaß macht. Und weil man da auch rechts vorbei darf, falls man schon erkennt, dass man ansonsten direkt hinter zwei nebeneinander fahrenden Autos landet.




Riverna schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, hab noch nie Vollgas geben müssen ohne jemanden zu behindern. Die ~90km/h die auf der rechten Spur gefahren wird, schafft doch jede noch so schwach motorisierte Hasenkiste ohne sie quälen zu müssen.



Tja, viele scheinen da echt Probleme mit zu haben. Liegt aber meist eher nicht an der Motorleistung.
Mir kommt es oft so vor, als gäbe es fast nur zwei Fraktionen.
Entweder direkt zu Beginn des Beschleunigungsstreifens direkt auf die linke Spur/mittlere Spur (weil niemand ist schneller, als mein Firmen-Tdi) oder zwar den BS ausnutzen, aber nicht in den Quark kommen.
Das Gegenstück zu den Helden findet sich dann auf der Autobahn: "Oh, da vorne, 200m weiter ist jemand auf der Auffahrt. Da muss ich doch sofort nach links, um Platz zu machen" :mad:



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bist du dann einer von denen, die am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens anhalten und auf eine Lücke warten würden   ?



Das ist immer richtig geil. Zu bräsig, um sich vorher einzuordnen und dann denken, dass das gefahrloser aus dem Stand raus möglich ist.  (Da meinte mein Fahrlehrer damals übrigens auch, dass ich dann - außer in der Prüfung - halt den Standstreifen noch ein paar Meter nutzen sollte)

Wüsste nicht, warum das nötig sein sollte, außer bei Stau  .
Man muss ja nicht bis auf den allerletzten Meter da drauf bleiben, aber wenn so viel Verkehr auf der Autobahn ist, wird da eigentlich auch nicht so schnell gefahren, dass man da im letzten Drittel keine Lücke findet.



Seabound schrieb:


> Natürlich. Ist mir schon passiert.



Ups


----------



## norse (4. Dezember 2015)

Naja bei nem Verbrauch von 5kg pro 100 km und kosten vom 1,00€ pro kg rechnet sich der caddy halt


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Natürlich. Ist mir schon passiert.


Du hast am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens angehalten? 
Echt jetzt?


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja natürlich. Wenn man vorher nicht auf die Autobahn auffahren kann, muss man halt anhalten. Passiert ab und zu. Oder man fährt halt über den Standstreifen weiter. Das geht auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2015)

Bei langen Auffahrten schafft man es auch locker mit 150-160 anzukommen, selbst mit meinen mickrigen 150PS. Da findet man auf jeden Fall eine Lücke. Je schneller man ist, desto besser kommt man irgendwo rein.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Hängt die Querbeschleunigung nicht vom Kurvenradius und der Geschwindigkeit ab?
> Ich bezweifle deine Aussage, da es damals auch schon Autos gab die deutlich 3-stellige Geschwindigkeiten hatten.


Kommt drauf an was du unter alt verstehst. Die maximale Querbeschleunigung, die ein Auto aufbringen kann, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. "Alte" Autos haben nicht ansatzweise 1G geschafft. Ein heutiger sportlicher Serienpkw macht etwa 0,8 G statisch auf trockener Straße. Früher ging das eher in Richtung 0,5-0,6, weil allein schon die Reifen schlecht waren.



marvinj schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage: Bei meiner  Mum hat ein Wildschwein in der Dunkelheit Anlauf auf ihr Auto genommen.  Ihr gehts gut, nur das Auto ist ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.  Leider wurde in den vergangenen Monaten viel am Auto gemacht und  repariert. Unter anderem ein neuer KAT für rund 600€. Die Frage nun,  kann man das Teil ausbauen und weiterverkaufen umd wenigstens noch ein  bisschen wiederzubekommen? Ist grade mal 30 Tage jung. Ich sehe die  realistischen Chancen ja eher gering, aber es ist halt sau ärgerlich -_-  Gruß


Bau alles aus was Wert hat und hau es bei Egay rein. Den Wagen kannst du dann auch noch verkaufen.


----------



## marvinj (4. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das weiterverkaufen. Warum  nicht? Gehört ja euch. Wenn ihr das Auto nicht schlachtet, machts  spätestens der Schrotthändler.


Stimmt. Naja weil das gute Teil ja noch abgeschweißt werden muss, und das wieder kostet. Leider habe ich/wir keine Bühne. Aber danke für die Antwort 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bau alles aus was Wert hat und hau es bei Egay rein. Den Wagen kannst du dann auch noch verkaufen.



Okey, ich werde mal gucken was sich so machen lässt. Glaubst du, ein vorne zerbeultes Auto, ohne Kat etc wird tatsächlich gekauft? 
Ich bin mir da ja absolut unsicher, da ich mich auf dem Gebrauchtteilemarkt weniger auskenne. Bin schon froh, wenn ich neue Teile für meinen exotischen Wagen bekomme 
Gruß
marvinj


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2015)

Klar wird der gekauft. Bekommst du nicht mehr viel zu aber besser als nichts. Auch mal in die Restwertbörse reinstellen lassen. Da wollen viele nur den Brief haben und das Auto kannst du nach dem Verkauf trotzdem behalten.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du unter alt verstehst. Die maximale Querbeschleunigung, die ein Auto aufbringen kann, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. "Alte" Autos haben nicht ansatzweise 1G geschafft. Ein heutiger sportlicher Serienpkw macht etwa 0,8 G statisch auf trockener Straße. Früher ging das eher in Richtung 0,5-0,6, weil allein schon die Reifen schlecht waren.


Alt war indem Fall vor der Einführung de Gurtpflicht, also bis in die 60er.
Und wieso haben die Auto nicht 1G geschafft?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2015)

Weil 165er Gürtelreifen nicht wirklich gut Haftung haben.


----------



## Crush182 (4. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bist du dann einer von denen, die am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens anhalten und auf eine Lücke warten würden   ?



Ich muss leider gestehen, das mir das auch schonmal passiert ist.....
Bei einer meiner ersten Fahrten.... nachdem ich den Führerschein hatte.

Da war ich iwie noch so beschäftigt mit: wieviel Gas geb ich, schalten, gucken usw. das ich nicht so ganz mitgeschnitten habe, dass mich tatsächlich jmd. reinlassen wollte und
immer langsamer geworden ist.

Ich war dann aber noch mehr verunsichert (warum auch immer) und habe angehalten (oder zumindest fast, so ganz genau weiß ich das nicht mehr).

Als dann die Autos vorbei waren hab ich dann aber ganz normal beschleunigt und alles war i.O. -toll war das aber trotzdem nicht :/
Das war aber auch der einzige "Vorfall" dieser Art. Danach hab ich die 75PS eig. immer "ausgenutzt" so gut es ging (wenn es denn nötig war) .

Mit dem BMW ist es allerdings nochmal eine ganz andere Nummer -bzw. ist es ein gutes Stück entspannter, weil man nicht immer gleich voll rauf latschen muss,
nur damit man vernünftig beschleunigen kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein heutiger sportlicher Serienpkw macht etwa 0,8 G statisch auf trockener Straße.



Ich lese ja immer die Testberichte in der SportAuto und da liegen alle Sportwagen und sportliche Kompaktwagen über 1G.
Ein Golf 7 GTI Performance liegt schon bei 1,25G.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da wollen viele nur den Brief haben und das Auto  kannst du nach dem Verkauf trotzdem behalten.



Meistens sind das dann auch Personen aus dem ehemaligen Ostblock


----------



## Riverna (5. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> 60? Die hast Du doch in der Kurve der Auffahrt schon.



Ja eben und so zieh ich Nachts dann auf die Autobahn und beschleunige normal weiter bis ich irgendwann meine Reisegeschwindigkeit drauf habe. Muss doch da net drauf kacheln als wäre ich auf der Flucht. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Weil es Spaß macht. Und weil man da auch rechts vorbei darf, falls man schon erkennt, dass man ansonsten direkt hinter zwei nebeneinander fahrenden Autos landet.



Es macht Spaß auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen volle Kette zu geben?  Echt jetzt?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn du hier irgendwo mit 60 auf die Autobahn fahren würdest, würdest du wohl weiter auch nicht kommen. Wenn ich beispielsweise vom nächsten McDonalds auf die Autobahn will, müsste ich mindestens auf 120 sein am Ende des Streifens. Denn selbst viele LKW fahren bis zu 110. Das lustigste ist, dass die Bullen in der Gegend hier da einfach nebenher fahren, ohne sich dran zu stören. Vor der Wache kann man mit Fernlicht und Nebelscheinwerfer, quietschenden Reifen und 80 km/h herfahren während die draußen neben ihrem Auto stehen... nichts! Aber wehe du machst Party und die Musik ist zu laut...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Dezember 2015)

Das beste war mal ein 80er abschnitt, alle fahren 90, 2 autos vor mir ein polizeiauto, und auf der linken spur zieht so ein vertreter kombi mit minimum 110 vorbei, und die haben nix gemacht ^^


----------



## Riverna (5. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also wenn du hier irgendwo mit 60 auf die Autobahn fahren würdest



Hier gibt es halt Autobahnen wo Nachts kein Mensch unterwegs ist, da ist es völlig egal ob du mit 60km/h oder mit 250km/h auf die Autobahn fährst. Wenn Verkehr ist, fahr ich natürlich auch mit der Geschwindigkeit auf die AB die der herankommende Verkehr auch hat.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Dezember 2015)

Am besten war die kroatische Polizei, die mit einem Sprinter mit 150-160km/h durch die auf 100km/h beschränkten Tunnel gebrettert sind. 
5 Meter dahinter klemmte noch ein BMW 1er und weiter konnte man die Geschehnisse nicht beobachten weil man von dem zwischen linker Spur und Leitplanke überholenden Motorradfahrer abgelenkt wurde.   Dagegen sind deutsche Autobahnen noch harmlos


----------



## Flybarless (5. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also wenn du hier irgendwo mit 60 auf die Autobahn fahren würdest, würdest du wohl weiter auch nicht kommen. Wenn ich beispielsweise vom nächsten McDonalds auf die Autobahn will, müsste ich mindestens auf 120 sein am Ende des Streifens. Denn selbst viele LKW fahren bis zu 110.



110kmh ist aber nicht die Regel, kann mich nicht erinnern an einen LKW der je so schnell fuhr hier. Aber klar, gerade auf der Aufahrt ist es echt grausam. Leute die schön schnell auffahren sind echt die Ausnahmel, egal was sie fahren. und noch schlimmer finde ich immer wenn man Links ausgebremst wird weil alle meinen wenn einer auf die Autobahn aufährt muss man dehnen nach Links ausweichen. Gibt kaum einen "Standardverkehrsverstoss" der mich mehr nervt.

Gruss André


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (5. Dezember 2015)

meist kann man eh nicht beschleunigen beim auffahren weil man ne schnarchnase vor sich hat.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Dezember 2015)

Meist nutzen die den BS aber nicht bis zum Ende aus, also geht es dann rechts an denen vorbei.

@riverna
Klar, mir schon. Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, macht mir das schon Spaß, die Kurve so schnell wie möglich zu kriegen und sehe es als Herausforderung, dass ich schneller werde,als die herankommenden Fahrzeuge. 

Vielleicht werde ich irgendwann mal erwachsen, ich weiß.

Ist jetzt nicht so das Abenteuer, aber die Bahn direkt bei uns ist tagsüber auf 130 km/h begrenzt, da bleiben nur Auf-, Abfahrten und Autobahnkreuze zum Spaß haben, ohne den Führerschein zu gefährden.

@Cleriker
110 kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, wenn es da nicht gerade steil bergab geht.
Normal sind eigentlich eher 84-92 km/h.

Tachoprüfungen sind in regelmäßigen Abständen vorgeschrieben und dabei wird alles dokumentiert und auch die prüfende Werkstatt steht dafür neben dem Halter gerade. Bis 89 km/h wird toleriert, etwas kann man dann noch rausholen, wenn mit recht  abgefahren Reifen eingestellt wird und dann neue Reifen aufgezogen werden.
Aber ansonsten speichern die digitalen Tachos Geschwindigkeiten über 90 km/h, wenn mehr als eine Minute (laut Anzeige) so gefahren wird. (Speichern sowieso für 24 Stunden, dann aber dauerhaft, d.h. rückwirkend 28 Tage kann/darf das nachgewiesen werden)

Aber man weiß ja, welche Schätzeisen manche Tachos (VW  ) sind, dann sehen die gefahren echten 90 halt vielleicht nach knapp 100 aus.


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Klar, mir schon. Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, macht mir das schon  Spaß, die Kurve so schnell wie möglich zu kriegen und sehe es als  Herausforderung, dass ich schneller werde,als die herankommenden  Fahrzeuge.



Dir ist aber hoffentlich schon klar das der Individualverkehr kein Rennen ist wo es darum geht wer erster oder schneller ist. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Vielleicht werde ich irgendwann mal erwachsen, ich weiß.



Hoffentlich bevor dadurch ein unbeteiligter zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## Mosed (5. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ja eben und so zieh ich Nachts dann auf die Autobahn und beschleunige normal weiter bis ich irgendwann meine Reisegeschwindigkeit drauf habe. Muss doch da net drauf kacheln als wäre ich auf der Flucht.


Man kann aber zumindest mal den Beschleunigungsstreifen benutzen bis er zu Ende ist und auf 80-100 km/h beschleunigen.
Wenn keiner hinter dir ist gehts ja noch, gibt aber genug Fahrer, die mit 60 auf die Autobahn ziehen bei vollem Verkehr. Am Anfang vom Beschleunigungsstreifen...



> Es macht Spaß auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen volle Kette zu geben?  Echt jetzt?


Warum nicht? OK, mit 60 PS macht das keinen Spass. Mit 200+PS macht das schon Spaß (jedenfalls ab und zu mal).
Wobei es dann eher Spass macht mal aus einem beschränkten Bereich rauszubeschleunigen. Da muss man sich nicht einfädeln...

Viele Menschen haben auch Spass dran, 22 Männern beim Ball spielen zu zuschauen - wo liegt der Unterschied?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Viele Menschen haben auch Spass dran, 22 Männern beim Ball spielen zu zuschauen - wo liegt der Unterschied?


Dass der Ball schneller beschleunigt als ein Sportwagen?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Dezember 2015)

Lass mal nen Ball eine Klippe runter fallen und dann einen Sportwagen. Möchtest du wetten wer schneller beschleunigt?

Nutzt von euch jemand die Auto Motor Sport app?
Da zeigen sie momentan auch so ein paar typische Aufreger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich lese ja immer die Testberichte in der SportAuto und da liegen alle Sportwagen und sportliche Kompaktwagen über 1G.
> Ein Golf 7 GTI Performance liegt schon bei 1,25G.



Naja Sportauto testet nicht auf der normalen Straße. Der Reibwert von normalem Asphalt ist schon um einiges geringer als der von Testgeländen und Rennstrecken. 

Sportwagen liegen auf jeden Fall über 1 G, das ist klar. So ein "normaler" A4 S-Line oder 3er mit M-Paket wird das aber nicht packen. Allein schon aus dem Grund das "nur" normale Sommerreifen verwendet werden. Sportreifen bringen ja in Sachen Querbeschleunigung schon eine ganze Menge.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nutzt von euch jemand die Auto Motor Sport app?
> Da zeigen sie momentan auch so ein paar typische Aufreger.


Nummer 3 könnte ich immer sofort aus dem Auto ziehen und dem seinen scheiß Kopf abreißen. Ist mit Abstand der schlimmste von den 8. Alleine schon diese Dickfälligkeit einfach anzunehmen das andere für einen Bremsen müssen, nur weil man selber nicht in der Lage ist ein Auto zu fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Lass mal nen Ball eine Klippe runter fallen und dann einen Sportwagen. Möchtest du wetten wer schneller beschleunigt?
> 
> Nutzt von euch jemand die Auto Motor Sport app?
> Da zeigen sie momentan auch so ein paar typische Aufreger.
> ...



Zu der Nr.4 gehöre ich des Öfteren, zumindest wenn noch genug freie Plätze vorhanden sind


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2015)

Passt ja dann zum Auto.

Darf ich an der Stelle mal fragen warum? Also bist du einfach nur zu unfähig, oder schlicht assi (ich finde so klingt es netter als ausgeschrieben)?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Darf ich an der Stelle mal fragen warum?


Weil man nur kurz steht (kollege will nur schnell zigaretten, kaffee oder feierabend-bier holen), also der aufwand für richtig einparken nicht lohnt, oder die parkfläche für einen trabbi gemacht ist und man mit einem bus kommt? (man will ja noch aussteigen können) Aber ich mag diese art parkplätze eh nicht, da deren größe seit dem 2. weltkrieg noch nicht wieder an die aktuellen fahrzeuggrößen angepasst wurde.
Ansonsten finde ich typen wie auf bild 1 und 6 nervig. Mit den schweizern gibt es hier dagegen keine probleme. Die fahren normal genau so wie die polen, wobei letztere wohl eher mit ihrem "gefundenen" vehikel ohne auf zu fallen und tankstop bis über die grenze kommen wollen.


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Warum nicht? OK, mit 60 PS macht das keinen Spass. Mit 200+PS macht das schon Spaß (jedenfalls ab und zu mal).
> Wobei es dann eher Spass macht mal aus einem beschränkten Bereich rauszubeschleunigen. Da muss man sich nicht einfädeln...



Dann haben wir verschiedene Auffassungen von Spaß... oder es liegt bei mir an mangelnder Motorleistung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Passt ja dann zum Auto.
> 
> Darf ich an der Stelle mal fragen warum? Also bist du einfach nur zu unfähig, oder schlicht assi (ich finde so klingt es netter als ausgeschrieben)?



Was hebst du denn gleich so ab 
Warum passt das zu meinem Auto und warum ist das assi wenn noch genug Plätze frei sind ?
Unfähig zum parken bin ich nicht, glaube ich. Ich schaffe es zumindest immer perfekt auf zwei Plätzen zu stehen 

Ganz einfacher Grund für das Ganze: Mir ist es leid, dass ich den Schaden habe, nur weil andere Personen beim Ein-/Aussteigen nicht aufpassen können.
Auslöser dafür war eine Mutter beim Einkaufen (das sind mit die Schlimmsten), die ihre Tür bei meinem damaligen 1er ziemlich unsanft angelehnt hat. 
Ich kam da auch grad wieder, die Olle angesprochen und da fing die schon gleich an mit "ist doch nix passiert, und sowas muss ein Auto abkönnen, ist schließlich ja auch nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand". Hab ihr dann versucht sachlich zu erklären, dass sich sowas nicht bei fremdem Eigentum gehört, hat die gar nicht interessiert und da wurde es mir dann auch zu blöd.
Seit dem ich immer auf zwei Parkplätzen parke ist das auch bislang noch nicht wieder vorgekommen


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2015)

Machs wie ich. Park aufem Behindertenparkplatz. Da ist auch immer reichlich Platz und niemand kommt dir an die Karre.


----------



## Mosed (6. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weil man nur kurz steht (kollege will nur schnell zigaretten, kaffee oder feierabend-bier holen), also der aufwand für richtig einparken nicht lohnt, oder die parkfläche für einen trabbi gemacht ist und man mit einem bus kommt?



So enge Parkplätze sind doch eher selten außerhalb von Parkhäusern, wenn man nicht gerade mit einem Q7 oder Maybach ankommt.
Richtig einparken dauert ja auch so viel länger. Ungefähr 5 Sekunden? (Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ich in die Mitte eines Parkplatzes reinfahre oder in die Mitte von zwei? Bei ersterem muss man vielleicht etwas langsamer fahren)
Mir wäre es schlichtweg peinlich so zu parken. Egal, ob ich da 1 Minute oder 2 Stunden parken möchte. 

OK- bei manchen Personen wird das Aussteigen schwierig, wenn man nicht 1 Meter freien Platz hat... 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum passt das zu meinem Auto und warum ist das assi wenn noch genug Plätze frei sind ?



Weil vielleicht irgendwann keine Plätze mehr frei sind? Was wenn jeder so denkt und parkt? 
Außerdem kannst du dann mit der Argumentation ja auch einfach auf der Straße stehen bleiben bei wenig Verkehr.
Genauso toll dieses Leute, die mit Warnblicker mitten auf dem Radweg oder am Supermarkt direkt vor der Tür anhalten - weil der Parkplatz ja 5 Meter mehr Bewegung bedeuten würden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Machs wie ich. Park aufem Behindertenparkplatz. Da ist auch immer reichlich Platz und niemand kommt dir an die Karre.



So abgedroschen bin ich dann doch noch nicht 



Mosed schrieb:


> Weil vielleicht irgendwann keine Plätze mehr frei sind? Was wenn jeder so denkt und parkt?



Es denkt ja nicht jeder so. Mutti mit Kind ist zu 95% scheißegal ob das Auto eine Delle mehr oder weniger hat.
Die, die Kratzer und Dellen an Autos wahnsinnig stören, sind geschätzt 5 von 100 Personen.



Mosed schrieb:


> Außerdem kannst du dann mit der Argumentation ja auch einfach auf der Straße stehen bleiben bei wenig Verkehr.



Da kann ich dir nun nicht folgen. Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. 
Würde man mitten auf der Straße stehen, würde man jeden behindern, der dort entlang fahren möchte.
Wenn man auf zwei Parkplätzen parkt, muss der nächste halt 2m weiter zum nächsten freien Platz fahren.
Wie gesagt, wenn fast alle Parkplätze belegt sind, parke ich auch "normal".
Wobei ich mir dann auch einen Parkplatz zwischen zwei neuen oder hochwertigen Autos suche.


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2015)

Zwei Parkplätze zu benutzen ist aber nur minimal weniger asozial.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2015)

Warum das zum Auto passt? Weil BMW Fahrer nicht als besonders sozial gelten und allein mit deinem Versagen beim parken, bestätigst du das wieder. 

Deine Begründung ist aber auch schon albern. Du sagst dich stören Macken an deinem Auto? Gleichzeitig aber auch von einem einer reden? Das ist ein Auto für Fahranfänger. Das hört man sich, weil man es unbesorgt beschädigen kann. Nicht umsonst ist es das kleinste und billigste Modell dass dieser Hersteller anbietet. Quasi ein deutscher Nissan Sunny. Kaufen, fahren lernen, wegschmeißen..

Ach und als lustige Randnotiz: Das einzige andere Fahrzeug dass mir mal auf dem Parkplatz eine Macke in die Seite gekloppt hat war ein dreier Cabriolet von Alpina und die Besitzerin hat mir fast genau das gleiche erwidert, dass du eben den Muttis zugesprochen hast. Mit dem Anhang, dass so eine Tür doch nichts kostet und sich das Theater nicht lohnt...


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir dann auch einen Parkplatz zwischen zwei neuen oder hochwertigen Autos suche.



Man sollte meinen es bringt was. Der einzige Idiot neben dem ich parkte, der es mal geschafft hat an meinem Auto beim Ausparken erstmal schön die Stoßstange und die Gegend um den Tankdeckel herum völlig zerkratzt zu hinterlassen war ein (oder eine) Helld(in) mit einer nagelneuen E-Klasse. Natürlich einfach abgehauen und die Anzeige verlief, wie unerwartet, im Sand. Da hatte ich dann schon ne ordentliche Wut, wenn ich den gesehen hätte, hätte ich dem aber erst mal was erzählt. Einziger Trost war wohl, dass bei ihm der Schaden teurer war als bei mir.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> So enge Parkplätze sind doch eher selten außerhalb von Parkhäusern, wenn man nicht gerade mit einem Q7 oder Maybach ankommt.


Bei euch vieleicht, hier aber nicht oder du fährst so ein kleinst-auto bzw. was älteres.  Die autos sind in den letzten 20 jahren doch etwas breiter geworden.
So eine parkfläche soll wohl zwischen 2,30 und 2,50m breit sein (aus platzgründen wohl meist 2,30m) und wenn man da mittig mit was 2m breitem drauf steht, kannst du dir ausrechnen wieviel platz da noch für das aufmachen der türen da ist. (wobei eigentlich keiner genau mittig steht) Für einen menschen reicht das, aber bei meinem firmenwagen steht der sauger z.b. hinter der seitentür und der ist schon 50-60cm. Für die tellerschleife (einscheiben-schleifmaschiene) benötigt man noch mehr platz um nicht am nachbarn an zu ecken...


> Richtig einparken dauert ja auch so viel länger. Ungefähr 5 Sekunden?


Also wenn ich hi-life einparke fahr ich rein und lass die kiste so stehen. Dafür brauch ich nichtmal 5sek.  Ordentlich eingeparkt wird rückwärts, weil man das in den seitenspiegeln einfach besser sieht, wo man gerade seitlich ist. 


> Mir wäre es schlichtweg peinlich so zu parken. Egal, ob ich da 1 Minute oder 2 Stunden parken möchte.


Da gibt es schlimmeres und so lange man damit nur die leute zwingt mal 5 schritte mehr bis zum eingang zu machen, ist doch alles i.o. Dient alles der fitness der betreffenden.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Deine Begründung ist aber auch schon albern. Du sagst dich stören Macken an deinem Auto? Gleichzeitig aber auch von einem einer reden? Das ist ein Auto für Fahranfänger. Das hört man sich, weil man es unbesorgt beschädigen kann. Nicht umsonst ist es das kleinste und billigste Modell dass dieser Hersteller anbietet. Quasi ein deutscher Nissan Sunny. Kaufen, fahren lernen, wegschmeißen...



Du gehst also davon aus, dass wenn man einen BMW 1er auf einem Parkplatz sieht, ihn einfach eine Delle reinhauen darf, weil es ja ein 'Anfänger' Auto ist? 
Und weil es ja so 'billig' ist.
Wenn du danach gehst, darf man ja jedem Auto welches unter 10k kostet eine Delle hinein hauen, ohne wirkliche Konsequenzen.
Hast du mal überlegt dass für einen 10k verdammt wenig Geld und für manche diese 10k vielleicht unerreichbar sind? 
Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich vor einigen Monaten sein erstes Auto gekauft, einen Skoda Fabia für 600€ 
Und er liebt dieses Auto so sehr, dass er jeden neuen Kratzer, jede neue Delle sofort bemerkt und sich bei sowas tierisch aufregt. 
Hast du vielleicht schonmal drüber nachgedacht was du da schreibst, nur weil ein Auto 'billig' ist, (Schau dir mal an was ein 135i kostet) kann man doch nicht mit fremdem Eigentum umgehen, wie man will.. 
Wenn ich sowas wie dich auf'm Parkplatz treffen würde, dann würdest du danach für ewig dort parken, wo Seabound parkt.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Dezember 2015)

@Cleriker: Was für ein edles Gefährt schubst du denn durch die Städte? 

Es sollte doch egal sein wie hochwertig/ viel wert ein Auto ist. Wenn jemand an seinem 20Jahre alten MX5 hängt, dann ist es auch da berechtigt sich über eine Beule oder eine Beschädigung, sei sie noch so klein Gedanken zu machen.

King hat anscheinend einen großen Bezug zu seinen Autos, da sollte es meiner Meinung nach doch verständlich, sich über solch ein Fehlverhalten aufzuregen.


----------



## Ruptet (6. Dezember 2015)

Also auf nem leeren Parkplatz macht mir das wirklich nichts - aber nur für ne Erledigung oder sonstwas, über längere Zeit find ichs auch nicht gut ... viel schlimmer sind doch die, die sich auf nem leeren Parkplatz so nah an dein Auto kleben, dass du weder einsteigen noch rausfahren kannst, wenn du es reingeschafft hast.
Ich steh auf Parkplätzen immer irgendwo im Nirvana, damit das nicht passiert.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich park meist so wie ich gerade reinfahre, auch mal auf 2 plätzen, wenn ich nur kurz was einkaufen will. Ich gehe immer 10-20 minuten vor ladenschluß da ist quasi alles leer. Ansonsten wenn der parkplatz voll ist am besten einen randparkplatz suchen und so weit wie möglich am rand parken damit man genügend abstand zum anderen auto hat. Am besten neben 5 türigen kleinwagen oder kleine limusinen, da sind die türen am kürzesten. Neben einem coupe ist schlecht, der muss die tür sehr weit auf machen um gut rein zukommen.


----------



## c00LsPoT (6. Dezember 2015)

Wenn alles leer ist, wieso sollte ich dann auf zwei Parkplätzen stehen? Man stellt sich einfach in die Mitte von drei freien Parkplätzen??? 
                            Die Sache mit den Türen ist ärgerlich, kann aber immer und überall passieren. Lieber einfach weiter vom Eingang wegparken. Da ist meistens sowieso leer.


----------



## Mosed (6. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei euch vieleicht, hier aber nicht oder du fährst so ein kleinst-auto bzw. was älteres.  Die autos sind in den letzten 20 jahren doch etwas breiter geworden.
> So eine parkfläche soll wohl zwischen 2,30 und 2,50m breit sein (aus platzgründen wohl meist 2,30m) und wenn man da mittig mit was 2m breitem drauf steht, kannst du dir ausrechnen wieviel platz da noch für das aufmachen der türen da ist. (wobei eigentlich keiner genau mittig steht) Für einen menschen reicht das, aber bei meinem firmenwagen steht der sauger z.b. hinter der seitentür und der ist schon 50-60cm. Für die tellerschleife (einscheiben-schleifmaschiene) benötigt man noch mehr platz um nicht am nachbarn an zu ecken...



Also ein 2 Meter breites Auto (ohne Außenspiegel) ist schon eher selten. Meins ist knapp 1,82m breit (E91). Die meisten sind deutlich unter 1,90m. (Behaupte ich mal, selbst ein 7er BMW ist "nur" 1,90 breit)
Das kann schon eng werden, reicht aber für einen normal gebauten Menschen, wenn alle einigermaßen vernünftig parken. Hier in Baden-Württemberg habe ich wenig Probleme. Ab und zu muss man sich reinzwängen, ja. 

Natürlich reicht das nicht, wenn man mit einem Transporter kommt und seitlich Werkzeug ausladen möchte. Ich habe das nur auf Privat-PKW bezogen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum das zum Auto passt? Weil BMW Fahrer nicht als besonders sozial gelten und allein mit deinem Versagen beim parken, bestätigst du das wieder.



Achso, also kann man immer vom Auto auf den Besitzer schließen  ?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Deine Begründung ist aber auch schon albern. Du sagst dich stören Macken  an deinem Auto? Gleichzeitig aber auch von einem einer reden? Das ist  ein Auto für Fahranfänger. Das hört man sich, weil man es unbesorgt  beschädigen kann. Nicht umsonst ist es das kleinste und billigste Modell  dass dieser Hersteller anbietet. Quasi ein deutscher Nissan Sunny.  Kaufen, fahren lernen, wegschmeißen..



Scheinst ja sehr viel Ahnung von Autos zu besitzen 
Preislich weißt du aber, wo ein 1er liegt ? 
Alleine das Argument ist wirklich eins der dümmsten, was einem zu dem Thema einfallen kann. Was fährst du eigentlich für ein Auto, wenn du hier so große Töne spuckst ?
Für mich schwingt da ganz schön viel Neid in so einer Aussage mit, anders kann ich mir sowas nicht erklären.
Hinzu kommt noch, was hat denn der Wert des Fahrzeugs damit zu tun, ob man mit dem Fahrzeug pfleglich umgehen muss, oder nicht ?

Mein 1er stand immer da wie aus dem Ei gepellt, in einer der am schwierigsten zu pflegenden Farbe  und hatte bis zum Verkauf nie einen Kratzer oder eine Delle. Selbst Steinschläge habe ich alle paar Monate aufwenig beseitigt.
Da sollte klar sein, dass man dann beim Parken vorsichtiger wird.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach und als lustige Randnotiz: Das einzige andere Fahrzeug dass mir mal  auf dem Parkplatz eine Macke in die Seite gekloppt hat war ein dreier  Cabriolet von Alpina und die Besitzerin hat mir fast genau das gleiche  erwidert, dass du eben den Muttis zugesprochen hast. Mit dem Anhang,  dass so eine Tür doch nichts kostet und sich das Theater nicht  lohnt...



Natürlich gibt es auch solche Personen, sind aber eher die Außnahme.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Dezember 2015)

Bei unserem B-Max sehe ich vorne überhaupt nicht wo das Auto aufhört ... wir hätten auf den Verkäufer hören sollen als er das Paket mit den vorderen Abstandssensoren vorschlug ...


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Machs wie ich. Park aufem Behindertenparkplatz. Da ist auch immer reichlich Platz und niemand kommt dir an die Karre.



Ich hoffe dir verkratzt einer mal die komplette Karre... und ich hoff du erwischt ihn dabei, muckst auf und gerätst an den falschen.


----------



## keinnick (6. Dezember 2015)

Soweit ich weiß "darf" er da parken (zumindest schrieb er das IMHO mal). Und darum beneide ich ihn wirklich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2015)

Das wäre mir neu... ich schrieb mal das er da parken "darf".


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Dezember 2015)

> Bei unserem B-Max sehe ich vorne überhaupt nicht wo das Auto aufhört ...  wir hätten auf den Verkäufer hören sollen als er das Paket mit den  vorderen Abstandssensoren vorschlug ...



Die kann man doch normalerweise nachrüsten und dan in der Software freischalten lassen.


----------



## keinnick (6. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu... ich schrieb mal das er da parken "darf".



Er auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...12.html?highlight=schwerbehindert#post5023485


----------



## s-icon (6. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Deine Begründung ist aber auch schon albern. Du sagst dich stören Macken an deinem Auto? Gleichzeitig aber auch von einem einer reden? Das ist ein Auto für Fahranfänger. Das hört man sich, weil man es unbesorgt beschädigen kann. Nicht umsonst ist es das kleinste und billigste Modell dass dieser Hersteller anbietet. Quasi ein deutscher Nissan Sunny. Kaufen, fahren lernen, wegschmeißen..



Dir ist es egal, wenn jemand dir deinen 60k Wagen beschädigt? Dann Glückwunsch.
Mir würde es nicht mal im Traum einfallen ein 20€ Fahrrad zu beschädigen.


----------



## Zoon (6. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es denkt ja nicht jeder so. Mutti mit Kind ist zu 95% scheißegal ob das Auto eine Delle mehr oder weniger hat..



Dann park doch beim Einkaufen so weit weg wie möglich nicht direkt vor der Supermarkttür wo die ganzen bekloppten sind ... aber furchtbar da muss ma ja 3 Schritte laufen. Komm jetzt nicht mit schwere Tüten schleppen, die Erfindung des Einkaufwagens ist auch dir bekannt?

 ...  wenn du so weitermachst mit dem "asiparken" würds micht nicht wundern wenn sich gerade deswegen jemand so dicht wie möglich bei dir ranstellt und du keine Tür mehr aufkriegst.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...12.html?highlight=schwerbehindert#post5023485


Nur weil man schwerbehindert ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man auch den entsprechenden Parkausweis hat.
Nur nen Schwerbehindertenausweis reicht da nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Dann park doch beim Einkaufen so weit weg wie möglich nicht direkt vor der Supermarkttür wo die ganzen bekloppten sind ... aber furchtbar da muss ma ja 3 Schritte laufen. Komm jetzt nicht mit schwere Tüten schleppen, die Erfindung des Einkaufwagens ist auch dir bekannt?



Es ist auf gut deutsch gesagt "scheißegal" wo ich parke. 
Meistens parkt irgendeiner neben mir, selbst wenn ich in der letzten Ecke parke. Deshalb parke ich nur noch auf zwei Plätzen 

Nenn es "asiparken" oder sonst wie, ist mir völlig egal,  ich lasse mir von anderen Personen nicht mein Eigentum beschädigen


----------



## s-icon (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mir angewöhnt immer ganz hinten und ganz dicht an einer Mauer oder Gebüsch zu parken.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2015)

Wo genau schreibe ich derartiges denn? Lest meinen Beitrag vielleicht nochmal. Ich bezog mich darauf, dass er meinte mit seinem Auto auf zwei Parkplätzen zu stehen, weil er einfach alle Muttis vorverurteilt. Denn diese wären ja gefährlich für sein Auto. Nicht er, der sich und sein Auto selbst so wichtig nimmt, dass er nicht normal parken braucht.

Nochmal... wo schreibe ich, dass ich andere Fahrzeuge beschädigen würde?

Ich bin bisher gefahren:
Opel Kadett, Opel Astra F, 190E, A5 Sportsback, A6 avant, SL55, 540i, 530d touring, Laguna 2, XKR 4.0 supercharged, XF 4,2, XJ 5.0, A8 W12, S8, Signum und Vectra Caravan 3.0 cdti, GTS 3.2 und momentan den neuen Passat Variant. 
Bis auf den Jaguar und die Opel, Alles andere Firmenwagen.

Mit keinem dieser Autos hatte ich Probleme auf EINEM Parkplatz Platz zu finden und die einzige Macke kam nicht von einer Mutti (die scheinbar besser parken kann), sondern für diese Diskussion sehr passend von einer BMW Fahrerin.

Den Bezug zu den Kosten habe ich nur gezogen (zugegeben etwas provokativ) um aufzuzeigen wie albern ich das finde, deshalb auf zwei Plätzen stehen zu wollen wenn man im gleichen Atemzug Klischees gegen andere anführt (die bösen Muttis, die teilweise mit deutlich teureren Modellen unterwegs sind).


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2015)

Doch, ich hab Parkausweis.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich parke, dann meist rückwärts neben einem der vorwärts eingeparkt hat. Dann haben wir automatisch ausreichend Platz und auf der anderen Seite wird auch kein Fahrer gehindert. 

Außerdem... Bei wem ist wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher mal ein anderes Auto zu beschädigen? Bei denen die es gewohnt sind immer mit dem Platz einer Lücke klarzukommen, oder bei denjenigen die immer nur mit viel Abstand parken und dann plötzlich irgendwo mit der Hälfte auskommen müssen?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2015)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
Meistens parkt irgendeiner neben mir, selbst wenn ich in der letzten Ecke parke. Deshalb parke ich nur noch auf zwei Plätzen 
[/QUOTE]
Sehr sozial.
Am liebsten würde ich mich so neben solche Leute stellen, das es praktisch unmöglich ist durch die Fahrertür einzusteigen und dabei selber nur auf einem Parkplatz zu stehen.


----------



## Mosed (6. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Den Bezug zu den Kosten habe ich nur gezogen (zugegeben etwas provokativ) um aufzuzeigen wie albern ich das finde, deshalb auf zwei Plätzen stehen zu wollen wenn man im gleichen Atemzug Klischees gegen andere anführt (die bösen Muttis, die teilweise mit deutlich teureren Modellen unterwegs sind).



Ach, und der böse BMW Fahrer ist kein Klischee?
Zudem wäre es dann wohl eher so, dass BMW Fahrer nach Klischee sehr genau drauf achten keine Macke an ihrem Auto zu bekommen - was bedeutet die eigene Tür auch nicht gegen andere Autos zu schlagen.


PS: Klar fallen manche BMW Fahrer durch aggressives Fahren auf. Dabei muss man aber auch Marktanteile und Motorisierung der Marken beachten. Dass der 45 PS Clio auf der linken Spur der Autobahn nicht drängelt liegt in der Natur der Sache. 
Und wenn man erstmal seinen Fokus auf "aggressive BMW"-Fahrer gelegt hat, fallen einem diese sowieso viel mehr auf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo genau schreibe ich derartiges denn? Lest meinen Beitrag vielleicht nochmal. Ich bezog mich darauf, dass er meinte mit seinem Auto auf zwei Parkplätzen zu stehen, weil er einfach alle Muttis vorverurteilt. Denn diese wären ja gefährlich für sein Auto. Nicht er, der sich und sein Auto selbst so wichtig nimmt, dass er nicht normal parken braucht.



Worin liegt denn bitte das Problem, wenn genug frei ist, auf zwei Plätzen zu parken ? Erklär mir das mal.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sehr sozial.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Call it how ever you want, mir ist's egal, ich hab meinen Standpunkt und da werde ich nicht von abrücken


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. Dezember 2015)

Manche sollten mal auf dem (mehr oder minder berüchtigten) Schiebeparkplatz an meiner Uni parken, wer da auf die Idee käme auch nur n bisschen mehr Platz als nötig zu lassen, der zieht den Zorn eines Lynchmobs auf sich. Die Platzausnutzung auf dem Parkplatz ist aber auch echt unerreichbar hoch, eben der einzige kostenlose Parkplatz weit&breit. Da wird jegliche Zufahrt so zugeparkt, dass man selbst mit nem Kleinwagen schauen muss dass man noch durchkommt und auch in 2. sowie, wo es geht, in dritter Reihe geparkt. Solang noch ein Auto vorbeikommt passt ja alles


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...12.html?highlight=schwerbehindert#post5023485



Wenn es so sein sollte wäre es ok, wobei ich es dann komisch finde es in dieser Art und Weise zu schreiben.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. Dezember 2015)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Manche sollten mal auf dem (mehr oder minder berüchtigten) Schiebeparkplatz an meiner Uni parken, wer da auf die Idee käme auch nur n bisschen mehr Platz als nötig zu lassen, der zieht den Zorn eines Lynchmobs auf sich. Die Platzausnutzung auf dem Parkplatz ist aber auch echt unerreichbar hoch, eben der einzige kostenlose Parkplatz weit&breit. Da wird jegliche Zufahrt so zugeparkt, dass man selbst mit nem Kleinwagen schauen muss dass man noch durchkommt und auch in 2. sowie, wo es geht, in dritter Reihe geparkt. Solang noch ein Auto vorbeikommt passt ja alles



jop ist bei uns genauso, wobei es auch genug freie plätze gibt, aber müsste man weiter laufen. Der größte drecksparkplatz mitten im wald ist quasi immer voll. Mit dem ED3 würde ich da niee parken, mit dem eg3 gehts schon.


----------



## Riverna (7. Dezember 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Dabei muss man aber auch Marktanteile und Motorisierung der Marken beachten. Dass der 45 PS Clio auf der linken Spur der Autobahn nicht drängelt liegt in der Natur der Sache.



Was ist das für eine abenteuerlichr Begründung? Dann habe ich quasi einen Freischein Leute von der linken Spur zu drängeln nur weil ich keine 45 PS habe? Vorallem so stark motorisiert sind die ganzen Vertretter Hocker nun wirklich nicht, dass man sich darauf was einbilden kann.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Dezember 2015)

150-200 ps diesel doch meist so. Heute wurde mir 2 mal innerhalb von 500 m auf der selben straße die vorfahrt genommen. Beste war der kommt aus der seitenstraße und direkt vor mir und fährt dann nur 30 statt 50.


----------



## Mosed (7. Dezember 2015)

Nein, das steht nirgends.
Aber es ist logisch, dass eher Fahrer von PS-starken Autos drängeln. Das bedeutet weder, dass alle Fahrer mit PS-starken Autos drängeln noch das man drängeln darf, wenn man viel PS hat. Keine Ahnung, wie du zu dieser Schlußfolgerung kommst.

Man könnte meinen du bist Journalist - die verdrehen Worte auch gerne. 


Das man z.B. Lamborghini-Fahrer nicht pauschal als Drängler abstempelt wird vor allem daran liegen, dass es wenige gibt. Drängelt alle paar Jahre mal einer bleibt einem das nicht im Gedächnis hängen. Aber wenn jeden Tag 2 BMW-Fahrer drängeln, was prozentual bezüglich aller BMW-Fahrer nur sehr wenig ist, bleibt das hängen... (Die Zahlen und zeitlichen Abstände sind einfach mal aus der Luft gegriffen)


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2015)

Was hat das Drängelverhalten mit der PS Zahl zu tun?
Richtig, nicht viel.
Das liegt an der Person die fährt.
Klar wird ein 45PS was auch immer weniger auf der Bahn drängeln, weil es einfach an Leistung fehlt.
Die meisten drängeln eh nur bis 200, wenn überhaupt.
Auch kommt es darauf an, was für ein Auto du fährst.
Als ist meinen stinknormalen Jetta 2 hatte, hat eigentlich nie einer gedrängelt.
Bei meinem Fiat Coupe war gefühlt jeden Tag einer im Kofferraum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2015)

Es würde kaum Drängler geben, wenn es nicht so viele Schleicher geben würde. Irgendwann hat man es einfach satt, wenn immer einer vor einem die linke Spur blockiert und in 20km nicht einmal daran denkt nach rechts zu fahren. Ohne Nachdruck macht doch kaum einer Platz. Es ist ja so unglaublich schwer für 5 Sekunden auf die rechte Spur zu wechseln.
Rechts dran vorbei ist auch meist effizienter als drängeln. Am besten ist immer noch auf einer 3spurigen Bahn den Mitteschleicher und den Linksschleicher gleichzeitig ganz rechts zu überholen.   Wenn auf einer 2spurigen Bahn das Überholmanöver des Linksschleichers bereits 10km andauert, kann man auch gut mit Fernlicht auf der Mitte von beiden Fahrstreifen fahren. Meistens wird der rechte schneller und man kann den Linksschleicher dann von rechts machen.

Was immer noch am geilsten ist: Irgend so ein extrem-Penner zieht 500 Meter vor dem LKW raus, den er überholen will.(fährt selber nur 120) Man kommt von hinten angeflogen und wird gnadenlos geschnitten. Der Typ merkt das ihm fast einer hinten in die Kiste gescheppert ist. Er fährt dann wieder nach rechts rüber, weil sein angedachtes Überholmanöver ja erst in 2 Minuten stattfindet.


----------



## Crush182 (7. Dezember 2015)

Teilweise hat man auch echt leute hinter sich..... -.-
Ich frag mich auch, ob die nicht einfach nur dumm sind. -Nicht mehr, nicht weniger, einfach nur dumm.

Denn den Abstand ein zu halten ist nicht sonderlich schwer.... ~halber Tachowert und die Leitpfosten aufer Landstraße stehen 50m voneinander entfernt.
Falls das nicht reicht und man das Ganze absolut nicht einschätzen kann: ~2 sek. so einfach ist das.

Ich wurde teilweise schon so bedrängt, dass ich manchmal garnicht wusste, wo ich denn hin soll (rechts voll, vor mir Autos).
Und wenn man dann fröhlich in den Rückspiegel winkt, dann kapieren die Leute das nicht und regen sich auf (Anm.: wenn rechts frei ist, dann fahr ich natürlich rechts).

Das letzte mal war es auf der A7 Richtung Hamburg:
Irgendwo teilt sich die Autobahn auf bzw. wird 4-spurig (?) und es war relativ voll.
Rechts LKW und hinter mir son Ar*** in nem VW-FamilienVan. Aufgefahren wie blöde.
(Geschw. Begrenzung dabei natürlich einigermaßen im Blick, denn ich will nicht mit +20 geblitzt werden)

Als dann die 4-Spuren in Reichweite waren und die LKW rüber zogen wollte ich natürlich nach rechts, damit ich meine Ruhe habe.
-> Will rüber, da hängt der Typ schon halb auf der andern Spur.

Wo soll man in so nem Moment hin?

Schlussendlich hat er mich dann mit ~10 km/h links überholt, weil er wohl nicht aus dem Arsch kam.
Hat mich in der Zeit aber anscheinend wieder vergessen und wollte aufeinmal 1m vor mir rüber ziehen.
Wegen solchen Leuten darf man dann in die Eisen und wenn man Pech hat, ist hinter einem noch so ein Spezialist, der einem die
Stoßstange abmontieren will und schon knallt es -.-


Edit: 





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ohne Nachdruck macht doch kaum einer Platz.



Da muss ich dir natürlich auch Recht geben.
Aber wenn ich mal um Platz bitten muss, dann mach ich das trotzdem mit ausreichend Abstand+Lichthupe.

Denn ich werd mich mit Sicherheit nicht über sowas aufregen und nur deswegen mein Auto+Leben riskieren indem ich
so jmd. von der Straße drängel etc. .....


----------



## keinnick (7. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es würde kaum Drängler geben, wenn es nicht so viele Schleicher geben würde.



Es gibt genug "Drängler" die meinen, dass sie einem auch bei 230 noch in den Kofferraum kriechen müssen, nur um sich dann im Schneckentempo vorbei zu quälen, damit sie ihr Ego zufriedengestellt haben. Die sind sind auch nicht besser als die von Dir zitierten Schleicher.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das gibt es, leider.

Ich finde es im Winter cool. Einfach auf dem Gas bleiben, bei 190, spätestens 210, bleiben sie weg.


----------



## Riverna (7. Dezember 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Nein, das steht nirgends.
> Aber es ist logisch, dass eher Fahrer von PS-starken Autos drängeln. Das bedeutet weder, dass alle Fahrer mit PS-starken Autos drängeln noch das man drängeln darf, wenn man viel PS hat. Keine Ahnung, wie du zu dieser Schlußfolgerung kommst.
> 
> Man könnte meinen du bist Journalist - die verdrehen Worte auch gerne.



Ich interpretiere nichts, sondern du sagtest schlicht und einfach das es "normaler" ist wenn ein PS starkes Auto drängelt. Und genau das halte ich für Quatsch. Aber es ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig darüber zu diskutieren, scheinbar haben wir die gleiche Meinung.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2015)

Sehe es genau so wie Riverna. Die, die mir tatsächlich in die Endröhre reinkriechen wollten, waren eher 1,9 TDI oder 2,0 TDI Klasse, Nur äusserst selten waren es Größere.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, das gibt es, leider.
> 
> Ich finde es im Winter cool. Einfach auf dem Gas bleiben, bei 190, spätestens 210, bleiben sie weg.



Wo ist den der Winter ?  Man kann hier bei uns noch locker mit Pulli draußen rumrennen, ist halt überwarm. Da könnte Seabound sogar noch seine Semis gut nutzen.


----------



## Riverna (7. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich bestätigen, bei mir drängeln meistens A4 und A6 Kombis und gelegentlich Passats. Mittlerweile lasse ich mich aber auf solche Spielchen nicht mehr ein, weil es irgendwann langweilig wird... wenn mal ein Porsche oder Co hinter mir ist und spielen will kann man schon mal mitmachen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Dezember 2015)

@mosd
Fahrer wirklich leistungsstarker Autos sind aber meist, gelassener, finde ich.
Da drängeln (vor allem wenn eh alles voll ist) meiner Erfahrung nach eher die typischen Leute in Vertreterkisten.
Vielleicht fehlt sonst der Schwung, wenn die mal kurz vom Gas müssen. 

 @jOm79
Das stimmt.
Wenn man einen Wagen fährt, der etwas schneller aussieht, aber noch kein typischer Sportwagen ist, bei dem jeder Bescheid weiß, dauert es vor allem auf der Landstrasse oder in der Stadt meist nicht lange, bis man auf solche Spinner trifft.

@TheBadFrag
Hört sich etwas extrem an, aber im Prinzip hast Du Recht.
Rechts vorbei ist auch viel günstiger, wenn dabei keine Gefährdung stattfindet.
Ungefährlicher auch. Slalom bei voller Bahn natürlich nicht.

Aber bei Deinem Beispiel mit den beiden auf den linken Spuren ist alleine der in der Mitte Schuld. Ist ja genau das, worüber wir die Tage schon gesprochen haben.

@keinnick
Ja, solche Leute sind auch klasse.
Erst den dicken Mäck machen und dann verhungern.

@zeiss
Oder die bleiben stumpf mit Tacho 210 links, weil schneller darf man mit Winterreifen eh nicht... 

@ExciteLetsPlay
Echt. Zweistellige Temperaturen, ab morgen angebliche sogar wieder sonnig.
Habe meine Winterreifen vor zwei Wochen drauf gemacht, dann einmal ein bis zwei Zentimeter mit Schnee, seitdem wird es irgendwie immer wärmer.

@Riverna
Ignorierst Du die dann, oder lässt Du die vorbei, obwohl es gar keinen Grund zum Drängeln gab?

Mich nervt das tierisch. Auf der Autobahn kommt eigentlich nie vor, aber das dichte Auffahren innerorts oder auf Landstraßen von irgendwelchen Leuten macht mich wahnsinnig.

Zumindest auf letzteren bin ich eh etwas schneller, als erlaubt, aber manchmal muss ich mich schon zusammereissen, nicht ein paar Gänge runterzuschalten. 
Nicht um denen oder mir irgendwas zu beweisen, sondern damit ich meine Ruhe habe.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @mosd
> *Fahrer wirklich leistungsstarker Autos sind aber meist, gelassener, finde ich.*
> Da drängeln (vor allem wenn eh alles voll ist) meiner Erfahrung nach eher die typischen Leute in Vertreterkisten.
> Vielleicht fehlt sonst der Schwung, wenn die mal kurz vom Gas müssen.



Sehe ich grundsätzlich genau so. Aber, auch hier muss man etwas differenzieren, es gibt ja die, die die Kiste tagtäglich fahren und dann die, die sie mal fahren dürfen und auf dicke Hosen machen müssen, ergo Poser.

So einen Opfer hatte ich mal vor einpaar Tagen gesehen. War  beim Einkaufen, es hat leicht genieselt, da hörte ich immer so kurze Gasstöße, vom Klang her wie ein AMG. Biege um die Ecke ein und sehe eine C-Klasse AMG, ich meine es war ein 63er mit einem halbstarken am Steuer, der mit durchdrehenden Räder gewendet hat, also rückwärts, Reifen durchdrehen lassen, dann vorwärts, wieder die Reifen durchdrehen lassen und so in den Still vier oder fünf Mal. dann auf der Geraden natürlich voll Rotz auf's Gas.... Da muss ich immer denken, armes Auto.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @zeiss
> Oder die bleiben stumpf mit Tacho 210 links, weil schneller darf man mit Winterreifen eh nicht...



Ja, leider.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Oder die bleiben stumpf mit Tacho 210 links, weil schneller darf man mit Winterreifen eh nicht...



Kommt halt auf die Winterreifen an. Ich bin glücklich, dass meine zumindest bis 240km/h freigegeben sind.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2015)

Soweit ich weiss, gibts in meiner Grösse (225/40/18) keine Winterreifen die mehr als V haben.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

Mein 7er hat welche bis 270 bekommen.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Dezember 2015)

Meine Sommerreifen gehen bis 270, Winter 240....reicht sowieso dicke.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir keine Ahnung, aber schneller wie 170 fährt der haufen eh nicht, das schafft jeder reifen. Sommer glaube bis 240 auf dem ED3, weil es diesen Reifen nicht bsi 210 gibt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weißte bescheid Riverna


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde Winterreifen nur bis 210 oder maximal 240 nehmen. Alles darüber ist zu hart für Winterreifen. Ich will ja guten Grip bei Schnee, wofür Winterreifen ja da sind.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

Meinst echt, dass die Gummimischung anders ist? Ich denke mal, dass nur die Karkasse für die höhere Raddrehzahl verstärkt ist. Für die Schneeeigenschaften sind auch noch andere Faktoren wichtig(er) als die vermeintlich härtere Gummimischung.

Meine 270er Reifen sind MGT-Reifen, also nach Spezifikation von Maserati.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde Winterreifen nur bis 210 oder maximal 240 nehmen. Alles darüber ist zu hart für Winterreifen. Ich will ja guten Grip bei Schnee, wofür Winterreifen ja da sind.


Dann frag mal die ganze Porsche 911, Audi R8, Lamborghini Huracan und was es sonst noch so gibt Fahrer.
Die werden dir was anderes erzählen.


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,

Habe mal zwei Fragen:
1. Bei unserem BMW E60 ist die Reichweite des Schlüssels extrem niedrig und ich weiß nicht woran dies liegen könnte. Ist auch mit dem Ersatzschlüssel so, hat jemand eine Idee woran dies liegen könnte?

2. Welches OBD Kabel brauche ich für den E60 Bj 05 ?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> 1. Bei unserem BMW E60 ist die Reichweite des Schlüssels extrem niedrig und ich weiß nicht woran dies liegen könnte. Ist auch mit dem Ersatzschlüssel so, hat jemand eine Idee woran dies liegen könnte?



E60 oder E61? Funktioniert das Radio noch vernünftig oder gibt es hier auch Problemchen?



meik19081999 schrieb:


> 2. Welches OBD Kabel brauche ich für den E60 Bj 05 ?



Dieses: klick mich


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Dezember 2015)

E60 also die Limousine. Radio funktioniert einwandfrei.

Würde dieses hier auch funktionieren? B/M/W INPA K+CAN USB Interface OBD2 K+ DCAN Ediabas Coder Scanner Reader Diagnostic Tool Cable High Quality: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das Kabel würde auch funktionieren.

Evtl die Batterie alle im Schlüßel? Sagt iDrive was drüber? Da müsste eine Warnung kommen, wenn die Batterie platt ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Meinst echt, dass die Gummimischung anders ist? Ich denke mal, dass nur die Karkasse für die höhere Raddrehzahl verstärkt ist. Für die Schneeeigenschaften sind auch noch andere Faktoren wichtig(er) als die vermeintlich härtere Gummimischung.
> 
> Meine 270er Reifen sind MGT-Reifen, also nach Spezifikation von Maserati.


Klar ist die Gummimischung anders.  Wenn du mal einen Reifen längere Zeit schneller gefahren bist als erlaubt, dann kann man das gut sehen. Da fehlen dir ganze Blöcke aus dem Reifen. Und da in den Blöcken kein Stahl oder Nylon drin ist, liegt das allein an der Gummimischung ab wann die wegfliegen. Irgendwann hört man es im Radkasten klackern, wenn die Blöcke wegfliegen und es gibt ne ziemliche Unwucht.

Ein Kumpelt hat es mal geschafft mit seinen T Winterreifen etliche Kilometer 230 km/h zu fahren, weil er nicht dran gedacht hat. Die Reifen konnte man dann in die Tonne hauen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann frag mal die ganze Porsche 911, Audi R8, Lamborghini Huracan und was es sonst noch so gibt Fahrer.
> Die werden dir was anderes erzählen.


Die können sich ja auch ein extra "Schnee-Auto" leisten, was dann reine Schneereifen hat. Denn bei richtig Schnee kommen die sonst mit ihren Sportwagen nicht über den nächsten Schneeball, der auf der Straße liegt.


----------



## Zoon (8. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sehe es genau so wie Riverna. Die, die mir  tatsächlich in die Endröhre reinkriechen wollten, waren eher 1,9 TDI  oder 2,0 TDI Klasse, Nur äusserst selten waren es Größere.



Meistens sinds die Sprinterfahrer, aber da gibt sne coole  Gegenmaßnahme: ich wechsel dann  rechts rüber und fahre dann mit 170  weiter da die Dinger ja auf 160 abgeriegelt sind und man sieht den Heini  im Cockpit rumfluchen


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Dezember 2015)

Nein iDrive sagt garnichts dazu und es ist doch unwarscheinlich, dass der Ersatzschlüssel die selbe Reichweite hat oder?


----------



## Crush182 (8. Dezember 2015)

Was heißt denn überhaupt "extrem niedrig"? 

Und war es schon immer so?


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Dezember 2015)

Also es heißt, dass die Reichweite ca. 1 bis maximal 2m beträgt.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, seit dem wir den Wagen haben, ja. Also Seit letztem Jahr, bloß da war die Reichweite nch minimal besser


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2015)

Der E60 dürfte noch den unsäglichen Akkuschlüssel haben. Der wird normalerweise nachgeladen während er im Zündschloss steckt. Ergo hat der normalerweise benutzte Schlüssel eher mehr Reichweite als der Ersatzsschlüssel. Wenn beide nachlassen könnte die Spule im Schloss defekt sein. Wenn nur einer nachlässt ist wahrscheinlich der Akku hin(eben weil das eh irgendwann passiert haben mittlerweile wieder alle Hersteller wechselbare Batterien).


----------



## Crush182 (8. Dezember 2015)

Naja, er sagte ja, dass beide gleich besch***** funktionieren.
Und wenn das schon seit nem Jahr so ist, dann sollten die ja eig. geladen werden.
Denn ich glaube nicht, dass so ein Schlüssel-akku ein Jahr ohne Laden hällt -oder? 

Aber es könnte natürlich sein, dass bei beiden der Akku hin ist und nurnoch n bisschen lädt (aber das müsste ja eig. angezeigt werden) 

Könnte es evtl. der Empfänger sein?
(Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das alles funktioniert und welche Bauteile dafür zuständig sind).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Habe mal zwei Fragen:
> 1. Bei unserem BMW E60 ist die Reichweite des Schlüssels extrem niedrig und ich weiß nicht woran dies liegen könnte. Ist auch mit dem Ersatzschlüssel so, hat jemand eine Idee woran dies liegen könnte?



Hat der Keyless ? Falls ja, dann die Batterie tauschen, falls nicht, entweder versuchen den über Induktion zu laden oder es ist ein neuer Schlüssel fällig.

Sind die Scheiben vielleicht auch nachträglich getönt ?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die können sich ja auch ein extra "Schnee-Auto" leisten, was dann reine Schneereifen hat. Denn bei richtig Schnee kommen die sonst mit ihren Sportwagen nicht über den nächsten Schneeball, der auf der Straße liegt.


Ja stimmt, klappt garnicht Vier Supersportler im Schnee - Bilder - autobild.de


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Könnte es evtl. der Empfänger sein?
> (Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das alles funktioniert und welche Bauteile dafür zuständig sind).


Mir fällt spontan kein Fehlerfall ein wo der Empfänger an Leistung verliert aber nicht kaputt ist. So ein Schwingkreis resoniert entweder oder eben nicht. 
Nur zusätzliche Schirmung (siehe Frage nach Tönungsfolie) wäre da ein denkbarer Faktor.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat der Keyless ? Falls ja, dann die Batterie tauschen, falls nicht, entweder versuchen den über Induktion zu laden oder es ist ein neuer Schlüssel fällig.



Dann müsste er aber Komfortzugang haben, nur da ist eine CR2032 Batterie drin. Beim normalen Keyless-Go ist ein Akku drin.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2015)

"Komfortzugang" ist das was die meisten umgangssprachlich mit Keyless bezeichnen .


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

Können sie ja auch, nur BMW macht da einen Unterschied, ob Komfortzugang (= Tür öfnnen ohne den ZV-Knopf der FB zu betätigen) oder KeylessGo (= Motorstart ohne den Schlüßel rein zustecken). Nur Komfortzugang hat eine Batterie drin.


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Bj.05 könnte auch noch den alten Bartschlüssel haben.
Ist die Heckscheibe getönt?



Zeiss schrieb:


> Können sie ja auch, nur BMW macht da einen Unterschied, ob Komfortzugang (= Tür öfnnen ohne den ZV-Knopf der FB zu betätigen) oder KeylessGo (= Motorstart ohne den Schlüßel rein zustecken). Nur Komfortzugang hat eine Batterie drin.



Stimmt nicht.


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Dezember 2015)

Also:
-Scheibe nicht getönt.
-Ohne Komfortzugang
-Es ist der neue Schlüssel, wo im Auto noch ein Start/Stopp Knopf ist.
-Akku sollte bei beiden eigentlich geladen sein (andere Möglichkeit ihn zu laden?)

Könnte es der Empfänger sein?

Edit: Muss noch sagen, dass beide Schlüssel (Ersatz und Normal) gleich oft benutzt werden.


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Evtl. ist nach 10 Jahren der Akku am Ende


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.



Aha. Wie dann?

Beim E65 ist es ganz genau so.


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Keyless Go ist Mercedes und darf von BMW gar nicht verwendet werden.
Komfortzugang ist das System von BMW.
Für den Schlüssellosen Start gibt es keine spezielle Bezeichnung und taucht auch nicht in Prospekten etc. auf.
Soweit ich weiß gab es im E65 nur den Komfortzugang.
Die Zwischenlösung öffnen per Fernbedienung und Motor ohne Schlüssel starten wurde meines Wissens nach mit den F Modellen eingeführt.

Technisch hast du Recht: Komfortzugang hat eine Batterie, ohne hat einen Akku.
Einfacher Grund: Wenn man Komfortzugang hat wird der Schlüssel nie geladen.


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Dezember 2015)

Wie könnte man belegen, dass der Akku schwach ist?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2015)

Hat einer empfehlungen für ne Versicherung, brauch ab nächstes Jahr ne neue Versicherung für den ED3, optimal wäre eigentlich die oldtimerversicherung die es bei meiner versicherung (devk) gibt, da dort alle Fahrer über 23 sein müssen -.- Dort gibt es ja Oldtimerversicherung ab 25 Jahre altem Auto, was meiner ja nächsten Juni hat. Am liebsten wäre mir ja so eine Art Versicherung, oder eine Youngtimerversicherung.  Wollte eigentlich nicht unbedingt mehr wie 300 Euro in der Saison zahlen, 400 vielleicht noch mit TK


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Zwischenlösung öffnen per Fernbedienung und Motor ohne Schlüssel  starten wurde meines Wissens nach mit den F Modellen eingeführt.
> Soweit ich weiß gab es im E65 nur den Komfortzugang.



Falsch. Es gab beides. Komfortzugang war eine SA (SA322 oder als Bestandteil vom Innovationspaket 7R7) und "Komfortstart" ist Serie.



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Wie könnte man belegen, dass der Akku schwach ist?



Kann man bestimmt über die Diagnose auslesen.


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Falsch. Es gab beides. Komfortzugang war eine SA (SA322 oder als Bestandteil vom Innovationspaket 7R7) und "Komfortstart" ist Serie.



Ein schlüsselloses Starten hatte ich im E65 nicht, deshalb würde mich das schon sehr wundern, dass es Serienmäßig ist.
Schlüssel musste ich immer einstecken. Hatte damals auch Motorfernstart codiert, auch da musste ich zum losfahren den Schlüssel einstecken.
Kann also nicht sein

Den Begriff "Komfortstart" gibt es von BMW offiziell auch nicht



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hat einer empfehlungen für ne Versicherung, brauch ab nächstes Jahr ne neue Versicherung für den ED3, optimal wäre eigentlich die oldtimerversicherung die es bei meiner versicherung (devk) gibt, da dort alle Fahrer über 23 sein müssen -.- Dort gibt es ja Oldtimerversicherung ab 25 Jahre altem Auto, was meiner ja nächsten Juni hat. Am liebsten wäre mir ja so eine Art Versicherung, oder eine Youngtimerversicherung.  Wollte eigentlich nicht unbedingt mehr wie 300 Euro in der Saison zahlen, 400 vielleicht noch mit TK



OCC, Assekurati


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2015)

Jungs ihr werft gerade 5er und 7er durcheinander  .

Zur Oldtimer Versicherung: Die fordern normalerweise ein Hauptauto und einen Garagenstellplatz. Zumindest bei OCC weiß ich außerdem, dass Youngtimer einen Mindestwert haben müssen den der Honda nicht erreichen dürfte.


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jungs ihr werft gerade 5er und 7er durcheinander  .



Schlüsseltechnisch unterscheiden die sich ja nicht wirklich



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zur Oldtimer Versicherung: Die fordern normalerweise ein Hauptauto und einen Garagenstellplatz.



Genau so bei Exotenversicherungen, die sind zwar Spottbillig, aber Garage ist Pflicht.

Wenn die Preissteigerung so weiter geht, geh ich bald in Rente

mobile.de â€“ Gebrauchtwagen und Neuwagen â€“ Deutschlands grÃ¶ÃŸter Fahrzeugmarkt


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, klappt garnicht Vier Supersportler im Schnee - Bilder - autobild.de



Wow auf platt gefahrenem Schnee. Fahr mal in 20 cm Neuschnee rein. Die Kiste liegt sofort auf, die breiten Reifen haben extrem wenig Gewicht auf der Aufstandfläche, deswegen drehen die Reifen durch. Dann sorgt der geringe Federweg dafür das die Reifen sofort in der Luft hängen und die Kiste hängt mit 4 drehenden Reifen auf dem Schnee.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn die Preissteigerung so weiter geht, geh ich bald in Rente
> 
> mobile.de â€“ Gebrauchtwagen und Neuwagen â€“ Deutschlands grÃ¶ÃŸter Fahrzeugmarkt


Wird spannend wenn Porsche plötzlich doch die Rolle Rückwärts macht und nochmal nen 6-Pot Handschalter bringt  .


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Dann hat man immer noch spaß gehabt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2015)

Habe doch hauptfahrzeug angemeldet, und garage ist doch auch plus wenig fahrleistung im jahr. Bei der DEVK ist der mind. Fahrzeugwert 2500 was ich locker erreiche, aber irgendwie bieten die meisten das erst ab 23 Jahren an.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ein schlüsselloses Starten hatte ich im E65 nicht,  deshalb würde mich das schon sehr wundern, dass es Serienmäßig ist.
> Schlüssel musste ich immer einstecken. Hatte damals auch Motorfernstart  codiert, auch da musste ich zum losfahren den Schlüssel einstecken.
> Kann also nicht sein



Welches Bj war Deiner?

Motorfernstart? Das geht doch über die FB der Standheizung?

Im 7er Forum haben sehr viele das "schüßellose Starten", meiner hat es ebenfalls, aber meiner hat auch Komfortzugang.



s-icon schrieb:


> Den Begriff "Komfortstart" gibt es von BMW offiziell auch nicht



Das  ist aber sowas von falsch. Der Begriff "Komfortstart" hat BMW beim E38  eingeführt. Das bedeutet so viel wie "ich drehe den Schlüßel nur kurz in  Stellnug Anlasser an und lasse ihn sofort los, der Anlasser orgelt so  lange bis der Motor anspringt". Das war eine Neuerung beim M73. Ich kann  Dir diesbezüglich ein Schulungsvideo bei Gelegenheit hochladen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Jungs ihr werft gerade 5er und 7er durcheinander



Das ist für diese Frage unerheblich, da sie sehr ähnlich sind.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Dezember 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Meistens sinds die Sprinterfahrer, aber da gibt sne coole  Gegenmaßnahme: ich wechsel dann  rechts rüber und fahre dann mit 170  weiter da die Dinger ja auf 160 abgeriegelt sind und man sieht den Heini  im Cockpit rumfluchen



Dann frage ich mich aber, was Du dann vorher auf der linken Spur zu suchen hattest, wenn Du rechts auf 170 km/h beschleunigen und weiterfahren kannst.

@TheBadFrag
Hast Du 20cm Bodenfreiheit? Weiß nicht, wann ich zuletzt auf normalen Straßen 20cm Neuschnee gesehen habe, die dann nicht geräumt werden.
Außerdem, sooo wenig Bodenfreiheit haben die meisten Sportwagen gar nicht.

Zur Almhütte muss man damit auch nicht fahren, aber auf normalen Straßen klappt das genauso, wie mit jedem anderen Wagen auch. Der Gasfuss sollte vielleicht je nach Auslegung des ESP/ASR usw etwas sensibler sein, als bei nem 45PS-Panda.

Ich kenne jemanden mit nem C63 AMG und einen mit einem R8 V10. Beide fahren ihre Fahrzeuge ganzjährig ohne Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> Hast Du 20cm Bodenfreiheit? Weiß nicht, wann ich zuletzt auf normalen Straßen 20cm Neuschnee gesehen habe, die dann nicht geräumt werden.
> Außerdem, sooo wenig Bodenfreiheit haben die meisten Sportwagen gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Nein, ich habe mit Sicherheit keine 20cm Bodenfreiheit trotz Serienfahrwerk. Aber im Winter fahre ich nur bewusst 205er Reifen, damit ich halbwegs gut durch Schnee komme. Da kann man ruhig durch 30cm Schnee fahren, solange man immer gut am Gas bleibt. Das Auto rutscht drüber und bleibt in Bewegung. Anhalten geht auch, sofern man es schafft schnell genug anzufahren.
Wenn Schnee liegt, dann scheppern wir immer die ganzen Feldwege in der Gegend ab. Da fährt niemals ein Räumfahrzeug lang.

Wenn man mit nem Supersportler mit 285er- 305er Reifen versucht Schnee zu schieben, geht das maximal 10 Meter gut, bis das Auto auf dem Schnee hängt. Wenn man immer schön anständig auf den geräumten Straßen bleibt, dann sollte das auch mit so einem Auto gehen.

...es geht doch nichts über schöne Neuschnee Drifts, falls es diesen Winter überhaupt schneit...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (8. Dezember 2015)

Du redest hier in einem Land wo im Dezember zwei stellige Temperaturen sind.... letztes Jahr waren vielleicht 2 wochen bisschen Schnee. Die straßen sind fast alle komplett gestreut, warscheinlich bekommt man hier nichtmal mit sommerreifen richtige probleme, wir leben hier nicht alaska.


----------



## s-icon (8. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Welches Bj war Deiner?
> 
> Motorfernstart? Das geht doch über die FB der Standheizung?
> 
> Im 7er Forum haben sehr viele das "schüßellose Starten", meiner hat es ebenfalls, aber meiner hat auch Komfortzugang.



War damals ein Bj.06. 
Schlüsselloses starten nur mit Komfortzugang, ohne musst du immer in den Schacht schieben.
Ja Motorfernstart mit SH Fernbedienung.
Im 7er Forum war ich Jahrelang selbst aktiv, damals als 18-20Jähriger. Bis die sich dann damals alle gestritten haben und viel Kompetenz gegangen ist.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich das gerade richtig ergoogelt habe, tut sich bei der Bodenfreiheit zwischen A3 mit S-Line Fahrwerk und dem R8 übrigens nicht wirklich was.
Dinge wie Böschungswinkel sind natürlich wieder ne andere Geschichte.

Von daher spricht einer Fahrt auf zugeschneiten Waldwegen nix entgegen. 

Aber es ging doch um Fahren im Winter und keine Rallye auf Feldwegen.

Bei Reifen kommt es auch nicht nur auf die Breite an (btw, Gewicht A3 - R8 bzw 205 vs 235/285), die Zeiten sind doch nun echt vorbei


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2015)

S-Line? Wat? Ich hab das "normale" "Sportfahrwerk" aus dem 8L. Der steht hoch auf den Beinen und hat nen ziemlich extremen Federweg.

Wenn es bei Schneereifen nicht auf die Breite ankommt... ...warum haben dann alle WRC Schneereifen 145-165er Breite? Schmaler ist auf Schnee nunmal besser.

Schonmal nen R8 mit so viel Bodenfreiheit gesehen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo wir grade von Schnee sprechen....  Grade in den Bildern nen bischen gekramt... Leider nur Handy gammel quali 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

Naja, beim Rallye Sport kommt's ja auch aufs Gewicht an. Wie viele W12, oder einfach nur Großraumlimosinen gibt's dabei? Es kommt auch noch hinzu wie gut sich das Fahrzeug auf dem etwaigen Untergrund lenken lässt. Ein 285er Puschen bietet da deutlich mehr Wiederstand. Vom Platz im Rathaus wenn es voll mit Schnee sitzt wollen wir mal gar nicht anfangen. Ganz so einfach pauschalisieren lässt sich das Thema dann doch nicht.

Was anderes:
Wie meintest du das vorhin von wegen anhalten geht, wenn man schnell genug anfährt? Redest du da ausschließlich von der Situation dass das Auto bereits mit dem Unterboden aufliegt, oder wie ist das gemeint?
Weil normalerweise auf Schnee ja erst recht langsam angefahren wird. Vielleicht steh ich auch einfach gerade auf dem Schlauch... dann sorry.

PS: du fährst A8L? Welches Modell?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2015)

Ja, damit meine ich wenn das Auto aufliegt.

Mit einem RWD oder FWD kann man ja bei aufliegendem Auto grundsätzlich nicht fahren. Beim AWD geht das durchaus ganz gut, solange man nicht das Tempo verliert. Die Technik ist da entscheidend.

Wenn man anhält und vorsichtig versucht anzufahren, dann graben die Räder solange bis sie vollkommen frei drehen. Man muss mit einem Ruck flott anfahren das man das Auto sofort losbricht.
Am besten 2000-2500rpm, die Kupplung schnacken lassen und sofort rechts und links lenken. Dann ein bischen mehr Gas etwa 3000-3500rpm, dann sollte man gut wegkommen.

Kurven fahren mit aufliegendem Auto ist auch nicht ganz einfach. Man hat kaum Lenkkräfte, deswegen schiebt das Auto dauerhaft gradeaus. Vor einer engen Kurve ganz nach innen fahren, nach außen lenken ordendlich Gas damit alle 4 Räder richtig Schlupf bekommen. Dann sofort wieder einschlagen und mit dem Gas und dem Heck lenken. Man kann dann quasi nur die Kurven quer fahren, sonst schiebst du gradeaus in den Graben. 

...ich fahre einen A3 *8L*   8L = Typ(der blaue auf den Bildern)


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

Hahaha, ich glaub ich bin wirklich nicht ganz bei der Sache gewesen. Okay, ich weiß was du meinst. Hab nur den Absatz für sich wahrgenommen und in Verbindung zum Rest.

Das A von A8L hab ich mir wohl einfach selbst dazu gedichtet. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mit edge unterwegs bin und mir die Bilder gerade nicht angezeigt werden.

Ich fahre selbst auch sehr gern bei Schnee. Bei der zweispurgen Autobahn hier wird aus unerklärlichen Gründen immer nur eine geräumt. Die andere gehört dann immer mir. Da ich in einem Naturschutzgebiet wohne habe ich aber auch immer sowie mal Schnee liegt auch die Möglichkeit das zu genießen. Da wird ja nicht geräumt. Mein Nachbar fährt einen Chevy Silverado mit 6.6L Turbodiesel und gut 40-50 cm Bodenfreiheit. Jedes Jahr wieder fährt der sich fest, oder lässt sein Auto stehen und ich darf ihn rausziehen, mit meinem 0815 Opel. Danach guckt der mir wochenlang nicht in die Augen. Es gibt einfach so Leute die meinen ohne jegliches Gefühl für Gas, das Auto selbst, oder den Untergrund unterwegs zu sein. Die sind echt gefährlich (vorausgesetzt sie schaffens bis auf die Straße).


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (9. Dezember 2015)

Du tust so, als wäre ein Fahrzeug mit 10-14cm Bodenfreiheit im Winter unfahrbar.

Und scheinbar ist die beim A3 und R8 ziemlich gleich.
Bei Exoten ist das bestimmt teilweise anders, aber "normale" Sportwagen haben nicht unbedingt deutlich weniger Bodenfreiheit als Brot- und Butterautos.

Und auch von denen fahren genügend problemlos mit ordentlicher Tieferlegung dich die Gegend.

Vielleicht nicht gerade auf dem Acker.  

Habe nicht speziell nach Deinem Modell gesucht, war dann halt einer mit serienmäßigem Spochtfahrwerk.
Glaube kaum, dass die sich alle besser ein Winterauto zulegen sollten.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2015)

Also mein Bruder ist damals, als es noch einen richtigen Winter mit Schnee gab, auch immer durchgekommen.
Wenn ich da nen Bild vom Audi R8 angucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war der Jetta von meinem Bruder wesentlich tiefer.
Das schöne war, er ist ne Stunde vor mir zur Arbeit, da war aus dem Ort raus schon mal ordentlich geräumt.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte früher einen Vectra B Caravan bei dem ich mit viel Druck maximal einen Finger zwischen Frontschürze und Boden bekommen habe. Im Winter fahren an sich kein Problem. Lag aber so wie hier im Beispiel gesagt mehr als 20cm Neuschnee, wurde der Wiederstand irgendwann so groß, dass ich grip verloren habe und nicht wirklich weiter kam. Man schiebt ja dann einen zweieinhalb Meter breiten und mehrere Meter langen Haufen vor sich her, der bald höher als die Motorhaube ist und der immer mehr Gegendruck generiert.

Ich denke ihr redet nicht wirklich von der gleichen Situation.


----------



## keinnick (9. Dezember 2015)

Einen Finger zwischen Boden und Frontschürze? Du bist aber nicht King Kong, oder? Im Ernst: Dein Ernst?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Dezember 2015)

Solange es nur die Frontschürze ist kein Ding.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Dezember 2015)

Trotzdem unpraktisch.
Unsere tuning-begeisterte-Parkplatz-Fraktion hat sich auch immer einen Ast abgefreut, wenn sie eine Kippenschachtel (liegend) vor sich herschieben konnte.
Und wenn die "Mega-Tuner" vor dir durch die Stadt gefahren sind, war es wie zähfließender Verkehr....vor jedem Huckel musste man ja abbremsen, ausweichen oder schräg drüber fahren.


----------



## keinnick (9. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Solange es nur die Frontschürze ist kein Ding.



Ja, sofern man das Auto nur auf spiegelglatten Flächen bewegt oder es nur in der Garage lässt, ist das tatsächlich "kein Ding". 

In der normalen Welt ist das aber einfach nur Unsinn. Spontan fällt mir da die Ausfahrt vom Firmengrundstück oder meine Garage ein. Mit ~2cm Bodenfreiheit (an der Frontschürze) würde ich nicht weit kommen.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe damals meine Einfahrt nach meinem Auto gepflastert. Da sie leicht abschüssig war, durfte ich einen gewissen Winkel nicht überschreiten. Wir haben dann einen Richtscheit genommen und im Achsabstand zwei Hölzer mit 5cm Höhe angebracht. So hat es dann anschließend nur noch kurz mittig unter dem Auto gekratzt, aber ich kam auf die Straße.  Das würde mir heute nicht mehr einfallen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Dezember 2015)

Da ich jetzt bald mit meinem Führerschein durchstarten will, möchte ich mal fragen welche Autos ihr am Anfang empfehlen könnt. Budget bis maximal 4000€, am liebsten natürlich weniger!  

Haut einfach mal alles her was ihr so empfehlen könnt, danke euch!


----------



## -sori- (9. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt bald mit meinem Führerschein durchstarten will, möchte ich mal fragen welche Autos ihr am Anfang empfehlen könnt. Budget bis maximal 4000€, am liebsten natürlich weniger!
> 
> Haut einfach mal alles her was ihr so empfehlen könnt, danke euch!


Hängt ganz davon ab ob du Kofferraum brauchst, wieviele Personen du mitnimmst, was du an Leistung haben willst, ob du Allrad brauchst sowie wie viel und was für Strecken du fährst.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich schlag Lexus IS200 vor. 

Naja wenn es nur ne Lippe an der Frontschürze ist, ist es doch wurscht, einfach mit schwung drüber passt schon, die biegt sich schon zurecht.


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Dezember 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Hängt ganz davon ab ob du Kofferraum brauchst, wieviele Personen du mitnimmst, was du an Leistung haben willst, ob du Allrad brauchst sowie wie viel und was für Strecken du fährst.



Kofferraum ja, am liebsten 4 Türen, Leistung 80 PS aufwärts, kein Allrad, kurvige Landstaßen und Autobahnen? 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich schlag Lexus IS200 vor.
> 
> Naja wenn es nur ne Lippe an der Frontschürze ist, ist es doch wurscht, einfach mit schwung drüber passt schon, die biegt sich schon zurecht.



Genau so eine Form habe ich gesucht! Gefällt mir echt gut, mal schauen was ich da brauchbares finden kann 

Der hier sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus: Lexus IS 200 Lim. Klima, Navi, TÃ¼v 12-2016 als Limousine in Eisfeld


----------



## aloha84 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin der letzte der jemanden Spaß am Auto verderben will, daher mal die Frage --> Willst du den selber versichern?
Die Knifften sind für Fahranfänger (SF0/1 100% + X) schlecht bezahlbar, ich spreche da aus der Erfahrung meines Bekanntenkreises.
Dein Angebot ist ein "Verkauf im Auftrag" --> also keine Gewährleistung + Rost am Schweller (muss man sich genauer ansehen, mag der Tüv aber gar nicht)
ICH würde meinem (nicht vorhandenen) Kind als erstauto irgendwas sicheres, nicht zu großes, stink normales hinstellen. (Polo, Corsa, Golf, Focus, Astra etc.pp)
Nach 2-3 Jahren wenn die Prozente der Versicherung purzeln, kann man sich was "anderes" ranholen.


----------



## Lee (9. Dezember 2015)

Mach erstmal den Schein und dann kannst du dir um den Karren Gedanken machen 

Bei so uralten (im Sinne von Laufleistung) Autos wie dem Lexus hast du gerne mal teure Reparaturen am Hals. Speziell bei Lexus dürfte es auch nicht so leicht sein an Ersatzteile zu kommen und/oder diese sind sehr teuer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2015)

238.000 km wäre mir echt zu fett. Da bist ja nur am Geld reinstecken. 

Ich habe damals (2010) für 6000€ nen 5 Jahre alten Civic Ep1 mit 70tkm bekommen. 
Verkauft gerade für 3100€ mit 112tkm, alles top bis auf Kratzer. 

Mit 4000€ muss man doch kein runtergerocktes Auto kaufen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Dezember 2015)

@aloha84 würde das Auto über meine Eltern versichern, monatliches Gehalt habe ich also wegen Sprit etc. mache ich mir da keine Sorgen  
@Lee Ja klar erstmal den Lappen machen aber ich möchte halt mal schauen was es da so empfehlenswertes gibt 
@Bioschnitzel Ja gut da habt ihr natürlich alle recht das Auto ist doch nicht so geil... die Form wäre halt wirklich top, ich mag diese ganzen Kleinwagen nicht wirklich... ich weiß auch nicht warum aber ich denke ich muss mich da sowieso noch etwas umorientieren weil wirklich viel kann man von seinem erstem Auto ja nicht wirklich erwarten oder?  Wenn du denn Civic in einem Jahr noch hast kann ich ja mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2015)

Der Civic ist verkauft  

Ich würde halt sehen das ich lieber Extras weg lasse und dafür kein uraltes Auto kaufen muss. 
Kannst ja auch noch bisschen Geld sparen. 

Das 1. Auto sollte sicher (Airbags) und günstig im Unterhalt sein. 
Alles andere ist Bonus denk ich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Kofferraum ja, am liebsten 4 Türen, Leistung 80 PS aufwärts, kein Allrad, kurvige Landstaßen und Autobahnen?



VW, Audi, BMW, auch möglich oder eher andere Fabrikate ?
Und was wirst du pro Jahr an Fahrleistung zusammen bekommen ?


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> VW, Audi, BMW, auch möglich oder eher andere Fabrikate ?
> Und was wirst du pro Jahr an Fahrleistung zusammen bekommen ?



Puh das ist mir echt egal, es kommt generell drauf an ob mir das Auto gefällt (von der Form her) und nicht unbedingt die Marke  
Über das andere habe ich noch nicht wirklich nachgedacht... jeden Tag mindestens 80km, dann bin ich im Jahr alleine nur zur Arbeit fahren bei 19000 aufwärts.... dann würde ich mal behaupten so 25000 kommen da schon zusammen je nachdem wie ich fahre


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Dezember 2015)

Bei jedem Tag 80km bin ich bei über 29000km jährlich?


----------



## Desrupt0r (9. Dezember 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Bei jedem Tag 80km bin ich bei über 29000km jährlich?



Habs verbessert, keine Ahnung was ich da gerechnet habe. Samstag und Sonntag muss ich nirgendswo hinfahren, aber man geht ja mal da und dort hin


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Dezember 2015)

Dann würde ich schon überlegen nen Diesel zu nehmen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Dezember 2015)

Naja für den Preis gibt es einige nicht so runtergerockte exemplare. 

Lexus IS200 Automatik als Limousine in Siegburg

Eure argumente immer mit hohen ersatzteilpreisen, wann geht den mal was kaputt, das ist ein lexus und kein audi wo alle 2000 km ein neuer sensor kaputt ist. Es gibt wenig bis kaum Teile die anfällig sind bei der Kiste, ansonsten ist das top zuverlässig. ( ALWR Sensor will gerne mal erneuert werden, aber da der kein Xenon hat ist das hinfällig) 

Bei so viel Kilometer am Tag will man nicht im letzten Kleinwagen mit 70 PS sitzen, da sollte schon etwas komfort mit drin sein. E46 geht auch in dem Budget, ist aber weder besser noch billiger. Hat viel mehr Krankheiten, Querlenker usw...

Ich möchte nicht täglich 100 km mit meinem Civic fahren. ABER es braucht kein neues teures auto, nur es zuverlässig ist und nicht ständig was kaputtgeht. Aus dem Grund immer ein neueres Auto zu kaufen ist totaler humbug, mein civic ist jetzt 21 jahre und 200k runter, der wird auch noch weitere 10 jahre und 100 k kilometer genauso halten. Alle moderneren autos sind so gebaut das sie lange halten, wenn man nicht die letzte dreckskarre nimmt. Wartung etc natürlich vorrausgesetzt. Zumal der lexus in meinem link ja gerade mal 11 jahre ist, quasi ein neuwagen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Dezember 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 238.000 km wäre mir echt zu fett. Da bist ja nur am Geld reinstecken.
> 
> Ich habe damals (2010) für 6000€ nen 5 Jahre alten Civic Ep1 mit 70tkm bekommen.
> Verkauft gerade für 3100€ mit 112tkm, alles top bis auf Kratzer.
> ...


Ich weiß nicht was du hast, aber bei über 200t km ist da noch nix runter gerockt. Das halten die kisten locker aus.
Gut, bei einem auto was zwischen 200t und 250t km drauf hat wäre ich auch etwas vorsichtig aber auch nur, weil in dem bereich gerne die kupplung oder, falls vorhanden, der turbo kommt. Wenn aber an den teilen schon was gemacht wurde (ggf. auch die rechnung zeigen lassen), die bremsklötze noch halbwegs aussehen und das auto nicht schon vom augenschein wie der letzte husten ausschaut, spricht eigentlich nix dagegen.
Ich mein, mein passat hat mittlerweile 314t km drauf, ist aber technisch in schuss. (kupplung und turbo sollten bei normaler fahrweise locker die 400t km voll machen) Leider hat er das manko, das man vom händler quasi nix mehr dafür bekommt, weshalb ich jetzt die verwerter abklappern werde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2015)

Klar sollten die Autos das mitmachen. 
In der Praxis ist es doch aber meist anders, ein versteckter Mangel nach dem anderen, ein Teil nach dem anderen geht kaputt etc. 

Ich mein wenn ich die Wahl habe ein halbwegs neues, oder ein altes mit 200t+ km zu kaufen, werde zumindest ich nicht auf letzteres setzen.


----------



## dsdenni (9. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du hast, aber bei über 200t km ist da noch nix runter gerockt. Das halten die kisten locker aus.
> Gut, bei einem auto was zwischen 200t und 250t km drauf hat wäre ich auch etwas vorsichtig aber auch nur, weil in dem bereich gerne die kupplung oder, falls vorhanden, der turbo kommt. Wenn aber an den teilen schon was gemacht wurde (ggf. auch die rechnung zeigen lassen), die bremsklötze noch halbwegs aussehen und das auto nicht schon vom augenschein wie der letzte husten ausschaut, spricht eigentlich nix dagegen.
> Ich mein, mein passat hat mittlerweile 314t km drauf, ist aber technisch in schuss. (kupplung und turbo sollten bei normaler fahrweise locker die 400t km voll machen) Leider hat er das manko, das man vom händler quasi nix mehr dafür bekommt, weshalb ich jetzt die verwerter abklappern werde.


Turbo und Kupplung 400k?  wie soll das denn gehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Puh das ist mir echt egal, es kommt generell drauf an ob mir das Auto gefällt (von der Form her) und nicht unbedingt die Marke
> Über das andere habe ich noch nicht wirklich nachgedacht... jeden Tag mindestens 80km, dann bin ich im Jahr alleine nur zur Arbeit fahren bei 19000 aufwärts.... dann würde ich mal behaupten so 25000 kommen da schon zusammen je nachdem wie ich fahre



Würde mir dann mal einen E46 318d/320d angucken 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Klar sollten die Autos das mitmachen.
> In der Praxis ist es doch aber meist anders, ein versteckter Mangel nach  dem anderen, ein Teil nach dem anderen geht kaputt etc.
> 
> Ich mein wenn ich die Wahl habe ein halbwegs neues, oder ein altes mit  200t+ km zu kaufen, werde zumindest ich nicht auf letzteres  setzen.



Kommt auf's Auto und auf den Zustand an. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich Anfang diesen Jahres  einen A6 Allroad mit >300k km gekauft, der läuft immer noch top.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Dezember 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Turbo und Kupplung 400k?  wie soll das denn gehen


Ganz einfach, ist schon der 2. turbo und die 2. kupplung.


----------



## s-icon (9. Dezember 2015)

200tkm?
Bei mir haben die teureren Reparaturen, Wartungen und Zickereien immer um die 100k angefangen


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2015)

Naja, die Art von Auto die du zu fahren scheinst, sind nicht gerade für hohe Laufleistung gemacht. Gerade das Klientel das nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung hat, braucht Autos die möglichst lange halten. Die andere Sorte eher weniger und das wissen auch die Hersteller.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ein echter Langläufer, dann einen 190er Benz. Das Ding kriegt man NICHT kaputt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2015)

Bringt auch ziemlichen Fahrspaß so ein 190 200D!  Da kann man sehr vorrausschauend fahren. Wenn man in die Nähe einer Autobahn kommt, dann gibt man schonmal vorrausschauend Vollgas, falls man gleich irgendwann mal auf die Autobahn fahren möchte.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte eher an einen 2,3 oder 2,6 Liter.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Dezember 2015)

hatte dein gt3 schön über 100k runter ? die qualität sainkt stetig, in den 90er und frühen 2000er waren autos deutlich  zuverlässiger. heute hat man wohl gemerkt zu zuverlässig.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Dezember 2015)

Der alte A6 4g 2.7 TDI von meinem Dad hatte am Ende ~270k km mit erster Kupplung und erstem Turbo.

An dem war aber wirklich nichts dran, Öl wurde alle 15k gewechselt, zwischen den Intervalen hat er nicht einen Tropfen verloren. 
Wirklich ein super Auto.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

Mein Kumpel hat einen BMW E39 530dA Touring Bj. 2002 mit aktuell 460.000km runter. Bei irgendwas um die 380.000km ist das Getriebe kaputt gegangen (das Drecks GM Getriebe) und bei 400.000km hat es den Turbo zerlegt. Beides gerichtet und es geht weiter. Die Kiste ist top, ausser Wartung und Inspektionen nichts gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2015)

460000 mit dem ersten Fahrwerk.  Fährt sich mitlerweile bestimmt wie ein UBoot.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

Na wenn er TÜV besteht, passt es wohl oder?


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2015)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> weil wirklich viel kann man von seinem erstem Auto ja nicht wirklich erwarten oder?



Sehe ich anders... auch das erste Auto muss nicht der letzte Schrottkern sein. 
Ich weiß auch gar nicht was immer alle mit Alter und Laufleistung haben. Meine Alltagsautos waren immer sehr alt und hatten einige Kilometer auf dem Buckel gehabt, nie haben die Probleme gemacht. Kleiner Auszug: 

Nissan Sunny gekauft mit 170.000 Kilometer, verkauft mit 250.000 Kilometer. Bis auf ein Radlager, 2 Stoßdämpfer war in der Zeit nichts (zu dem Zeitpunkt 18 Jahre alt) 
Nissan 100NX gekauft mit 99.999 Kilometer, verkauft mit 150.000 Kilometer. Eine Kupplung (war die erste), 4 Stößdämpfer kein Defekt (zu dem Zeitpunkt 22 Jahre alt) 
Nissan 100NX gekauft mit 133.000 Kilometer, aktuell 166.000 Kilometer. Ein Radlager, 4 Zündkabel dank Mader kein Defekt (aktuell 23 Jahre alt) 
Nissan Almera gekauft mit 207.000 Kilometer, aktuell 230.000 Kilometer. Kupplung, Antriebswellengelenk und LMM (aktuell 16 Jahre alt)

Die Defekte waren jedoch zu 90% schon beim Kauf und würden quasi gar nicht zählen. Die wirklichen Defekte die bei mir aufgetretten sind, wäre das Radlager beim NX, der LMM beim Almera und das wars. Sprich 2 Defekte auf 187.000 Kilometer bei einem Durchschnittsalter von ~ 20 Jahren.


----------



## s-icon (9. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, die Art von Auto die du zu fahren scheinst, sind nicht gerade für hohe Laufleistung gemacht.



Wieso sollte ein 530d nicht für hohe Laufleistung gemacht sein? Fast 2,5 Jahre alt bei 180tkm Hochdruckpumpe defekt --> paar Folgeschäden 8k Gesamtschaden
CLK 200k bj08 110tkm geht ab und zu während der Fahrt aus, defekte Lichtmaschine




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> hatte dein gt3 schön über 100k runter ?



Das war einfach ein Montagswagen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

Ist das geil: klick mich

Bis auf den Preis....


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (9. Dezember 2015)

Montagsauto bla bla bla, das sind maschinen die funktionieren immer gleich. ein neues auto hat immer zu funktionieren, da darf einfach nix kaputt gehen. aber die ausfälle sind ja gerade bei modernen sportwagen wirklich miserabel hoch.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

Porsche war noch nie für Qualität bekannt...


----------



## s-icon (9. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Montagsauto bla bla bla, das sind maschinen die funktionieren immer gleich. ein neues auto hat immer zu funktionieren, da darf einfach nix kaputt gehen. aber die ausfälle sind ja gerade bei modernen sportwagen wirklich miserabel hoch.



Wir haben/ hatten schon diverse Sportwagen in der Familie. Die haben eigentlich immer am wenigsten Probleme gemacht.
458 und FF haben teilweise 60tkm drauf und außer der 20tkm oder Jährlichen Inspektion nichts.


----------



## dsdenni (9. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ist schon der 2. turbo und die 2. kupplung.



Achsoooom dachte erst du meintest 1. Kupplung + Turbo


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist das geil: klick mich
> 
> Bis auf den Preis....


Schon ein cooles Ding, auch wenn der Angebotstext von wegen 230Pferde wären heute noch richtig viel sicher ein bisschen übertrieben ist.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schon ein cooles Ding, auch wenn der Angebotstext von wegen 230Pferde wären heute noch richtig viel sicher ein bisschen übertrieben ist.



Die 230PS als solche vielleicht nicht, aber das Gesamtpaket ist halt einfach nur geil.


----------



## Memphys (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, hätt ich nur das Fahrzeug gesehen hätte ich getippt, dass das Ding bei Ali's Autohandel steht und ein alter Benz war den irgendjemand "getunt" hat. Mal so gar nicht mein Fall...


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2015)

Das Ding kam so original von Mercedes.

Die Frage ist nur ob alles iO ist, da das Teil viel stand.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2015)

Denke mal, wenn man ihn wirklich anfangen sollte zu fahren, dann ganz sachte anfangen und erstmal alles an Flüssigkeiten wechseln, was da ist.



Memphys schrieb:


> *Ich weiß nicht, hätt ich nur das Fahrzeug gesehen  hätte ich getippt, dass das Ding bei Ali's Autohandel steht und ein  alter Benz war den irgendjemand "getunt" hat.* Mal so gar nicht mein  Fall...



Kulturbanause


----------



## keinnick (9. Dezember 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, hätt ich nur das Fahrzeug gesehen hätte ich getippt, dass das Ding bei Ali's Autohandel steht und ein alter Benz war den irgendjemand "getunt" hat. Mal so gar nicht mein Fall...



Da hast Du dann so etwas wie eine Bildungslücke.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wir haben/ hatten schon diverse Sportwagen in der Familie. Die haben eigentlich immer am wenigsten Probleme gemacht.
> 458 und FF haben teilweise 60tkm drauf und außer der 20tkm oder Jährlichen Inspektion nichts.


Lass mal fünf Jahre die Inspektionen weg, fahr die Dinger 25tkm aufwärts im Jahr und lass sie mal zwei Jahre bei Wind und Wetter draußen stehen. Dann sieht man recht gut, ob sie die gleiche Qualität wie z.B. Standardkisten bieten, deren Dichtungen und Lacke das auch locker zehn Jahre mitmachen müssen. 

Was diesen Benz angeht... Den finde ich auch dermaßen hässlich, den würde ich nicht geschenkt bekommen wollen. Kultig hin oder her. Dann würde ich lieber so einen hier nehmen:
Opel Lotus Omega 3.6 Leder Limited Edition!!! als Limousine in Lauterstein

Mein allererstes Auto war übrigens ein Kadett E Mut Stufenheck, 75PS und 384.000km. Der hat außer Reifen, Bremsen und Öl, Alles noch im Werkszustand gehabt. Als ich den gekauft habe für 20 Euro, hatte der gerade fünf Jahre auf einem Acker verbracht, ohne Plane oder dergleichen. Indem Beifahrersitz waren Nüsse von irgendwelchen Eichhörnchen und aus dem Auspuff flog ein Mäusenest. Das coole ist gewesen, dass der nach der ganzen Zeit nur zwei Versuche brauchte um an zu springen und das ohne Starthilfe! (Vielleicht hat das dazu beigetragen dass MIR Opel so sympathisch ist)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2015)

Wie soll der wagen da anspringen ? Die batterie muss ja tod gewesen sein. Ist doch technisch gar nicht anders möglich.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2015)

Lief aber so ab und so wie der aussah glaube ich dem Besitzer bis heute, dass der da locker fünf Jahre so stand.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2015)

meinste nicht der hat mal kurz ein ladegerät angeschlossen über nacht


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2015)

Nur so am Rande: In den letzten Anforderungen eines deutschen OEMs die ich bekommen habe war ein Autoleben mit 300tkm beziffert. Sprich wenn alle 500tkm schaffen würden hätte man aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht zu teuer gebaut.


----------



## Hänschen (10. Dezember 2015)

Da war neulich eine interessante Sendung im TV.
Es wurde ein Dauer-Autobesitzer mit einem Radler/Busfahrer/Carsharer verglichen.

Der ohne Auto hatte im Alter eine halbe Million Euro angespart - er hat aber von Anfang an alles Gesparte gut angelegt.


Aber leider ist das nicht so einfach ... es müssen immer die Kinder irgendwohin, oder der Arbeitsplatz hat keine Busanbindung,
 man muss Einkaufen für eine ganze Familie etc. - da greift man lieber zum Auto schätze ich.


----------



## s-icon (10. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Lass mal fünf Jahre die Inspektionen weg, fahr die Dinger 25tkm aufwärts im Jahr und lass sie mal zwei Jahre bei Wind und Wetter draußen stehen. Dann sieht man recht gut, ob sie die gleiche Qualität wie z.B. Standardkisten bieten, deren Dichtungen und Lacke das auch locker zehn Jahre mitmachen müssen.



Beide sind alltagswagen, fahren jeweils 30tkm/pa und zumindestens der FF steht immer draußen.
Wieso sollte man 5 Jahre lang keine Inspektion durchführen? Kenne keinen der das machen würde, unabhängig vom Auto




Hänschen schrieb:


> Der ohne Auto hatte im Alter eine halbe Million Euro angespart - er hat aber von Anfang an alles Gesparte gut angelegt



Dafür das ganze leben lang nur eingeschränkt mobil gewesen. Das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen und der reichste auf dem Friedhof möchte ich auch nicht sein.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> meinste nicht der hat mal kurz ein ladegerät angeschlossen über nacht



Ich hab den auf dem Acker gesehen. Der wollte mir ganz andere Kisten andrehen. Als ich das sah, wollte ich wissen was mit dem denn sei. Daraufhin meinte er der wäre zum ausschlachten gewesen, er wäre aber nie dazu gekommen und die Preise wären den Ausbau nicht wert. Also nö, hat er nicht. Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich zu der Zeit eigentlich noch nicht mal ansatzweise Interese an einem Auto hatte. Ich hab teilweise 60km und mehr am Tag mit dem Rad gemacht und fand das völlig okay. Dort war ich ja auch mit dem Rad. Wollte nur für einen Freund fragen, ob er auch Drosseln aus Mopeds basteln würde. Das war echt nur Zufall.

S-Icon,
weil Inspektionen Geld kosten. Mir selbst gehts zwar inzwischen gut, aber ich komme aus einem Haushalt in dem oft am Essen gespart werden musste, wenn mal wieder neue Reifen anstanden. Dann wurden natürlich auch nur zwei gekauft und dann auch aufbereitete. Ist zwar traurig, aber von diesen Familien gibts hunderttausende in Deutschland. Worauf ich hinaus will ist dass diese ganzen Kisten die es für maximal 30.000 neu gibt ganz anderes aushalten müsen als ein Oberklassefahrzeug wo man schon vorher weiß, dass der Besitzer sich über Reparaturkosten keine Gedanken machen muss. Das sind Autos die Inspektionen oft nur so lange bekommen, wie es kostenlos ist und spätestens mit dem Zweitbesitzer härt das schon wieder auf.

Ich verlier aberr gerade meinen Faden. Egal. Vielleicht später. Hab gerade leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2015)

Es ist gar nicht möglich das ein Auto nach 5 Jahren ohne Nachladen der Batterie anspringt. So eine Batterie-Chemie ist noch nicht erfunden. So eine geringe Selbstentladung schaffen nur Lithium Akkus und NiMH LSD. Blei Säure sind nach 2-3 Jahren komplett leer, selbst wenn sie nicht angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2015)

Hm... das ist wirklich merkwürdig. Vielleicht hat er dann wirklich geflunkert um mir den schmackhaft zu machen. Die Kiste lag aber unter einem riesen Haufen Laub begraben und wissen dass einer sich dafür interessiert konnte der auch nicht. Irgendwie ergibt das keinen Sinn. Jemand der das Auto zwischendurch lädt, lässt doch darin keine Nester bauen und benutzt das als Kompost, oder?

Nur um mal was dazu zu lernen... Wenn Varta, Bosch, oder wie sie alle heißen eine Batterie produzieren, Wird die doch auch erstmal gelagert, verschickt, wieder gelagert, an kleinere Shops verteilt, erneut gelagert... Die nimmt man doch auch einfach aus dem Regal und die läuft. Was ist daran anders, beziehungsweise müssen die dann nach zwei Jahren weggeworfen werden, oder wie?

Edit:
Hab gerade gegoogelt und da ist man sich einig, dass eine Batterie nach sechs Monaten schon so weit selbst entladen ist, dass damit unmöglich ein Auto zu starten sei. 
Das machen wir mit unserem alten Mercedes Wohnmobil aber jeden Winter. Das steht quasi von September bis Anfang Mai und sprang bis auf ein einziges Mal immer an, ohne nachzuhelfen.???


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2015)

Die verpackten Batterien sind offensichtlich abgeklemmt und werden (hoffentlich) bei optimaler Temperatur gelagert (und 2 Jahre im Lager liegen die wohl auch selten). Selbstentladung sollte durch die Verpackung reduziert werden, weil zumindest äußere Faktoren minimiert werden.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke dann hab ich damals irgendwas nicht mitbekommen, oder mein Gedächtnis spielt mir Streiche, Dann sorry für das wirre Zeug. Merkwürdig ist das aber trotzdem und bei dem Wohnmobil sollte es ja theoretisch auch nicht funktionieren, tut es aber. Liegt das daran dass diese alten Kisten bis auf die mechanische Uhr quasi keine Verbraucher haben?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2015)

Liegt vermutlich daran das des wohnmobil eine überdurchschnittlich große batterie hat die länger braucht um sich zu entladen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2015)

Und natürlich an den wenigen Verbrauchern. Bei deinem "Scheunenfund" würde ich mal mutmaßen dass die Batterie abgeklemmt war.

6 Monate ohne Strom machen sowohl der Italiener als auch der Engländer jedes Jahr aufs Neue mit. Batterie Hauptschalter (bei ersterem sogar serienmäßig) sei dank.


Hänschen schrieb:


> Der ohne Auto hatte im Alter eine halbe Million Euro angespart - er hat aber von Anfang an alles Gesparte gut angelegt.


Vorsicht bei so großen Zeiträumen, da bewegt sich natürlich das Gesamteinkommen auf einem ganz anderen Niveau und die Verzinsung auch. In % des Monatseinkommen wird es eher aussagekräftig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich daran das des wohnmobil eine überdurchschnittlich große batterie hat die länger braucht um sich zu entladen.



Es ist egal wie groß die Kapazität ist. Die Selbstentladung ist relativ zur Kapazität.

Ein Blei-Säure Akku hat eine Selbstentladung von etwa 2-12% pro Monat je nach Typ und Zustand. 2% für eine nagelneue unbenutzte AGM Batterie, 12% für eine normale Nasse, benutzte Batterie.
Nach 3 Jahren hat eine nagelneue AGM Batterie also 72% Ihrer Kapazität verloren. Das ist grade so die Grenze, mit der ein Motor noch anspringen kann.

Eine Batterie im Handel ist überlicherweise nicht älter als 1 Jahr. Älter als 2 Jahre darf sie nicht sein, weil man sie sonst als "gebraucht" verkaufen müsste.


Wenn ein Auto mit Ruhstromverbrauch angeklemmt ist, dann schafft man quasi nie mehr als 6 Monate. Und da so ziemlich jedes Auto heuzutage einen gewissen Ruhestromverbrauch hat, stimmt das schon so in etwa.

Nehmen wir mal an das Auto hat 5mA Ruhestrom. Ein typischer Ruhestrom kann bis zu 20mA sein. Das Auto hat eine benutzte 95Ah AGM Batterie in gutem Zustand mit aktuell noch 85Ah Nutzkapazität, mit 6% Selbstentladung. Die Batterie ist komplett voll geladen.
0.005Ax24x7x4 = 3,36Ah pro Monat
3,36Ahx6 = 20,16Ah pro halbes Jahr

6x6% = 36% Kapazitätsverlust in 6 Monaten (34,2Ah)

85Ah - 34,2Ah - 20Ah = 30,8Ah

*Restkapazität nach 6 Monaten 32%.*
Bei angeklemmter Batterie kann man nach 6 Monaten noch Glück haben das die Kiste anspringt oder auch nicht. Alte Autos ohne Ruhestrom oder mit abgeklemmter Batterie hätten eine Chance noch anzuspringen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube trzd das eine 30ah batterie schneller alle ist als eine mit 150. bzw selbst wenn sie nur noch 1/3 der leistung hat ist sie immer noch stärker als eine neue 30ah


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2015)

Klar ist eine kleine Batterie schneller leer als eine große. Der Ruhestrom vom Auto bleibt ja gleich. Die Selbstentladung ist aber prozentual immer gleich.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2015)

Ihr, da hab ich ja was losgetreten...

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage:
Weiß einer von euch wie man die Coming Home Funktion bei einem 2003er Vectra GTS einprogrammiert?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (10. Dezember 2015)

Naja das meinte ich doch, die batterie wird groß genug sein das sie nach 6 monaten noch ausreichend ist um den motor zu starten. ein wohnmobil hat warscheinlich keine 40 ah batterie oder so verbaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr, da hab ich ja was losgetreten...
> 
> Ich hab mal ne andere Frage:
> Weiß einer von euch wie man die Coming Home Funktion bei einem 2003er Vectra GTS einprogrammiert?



Schätze mal, das ist codierbar. Musst dir jemanden suchen, der das bei nem Opel macht und ob es bei deinem überhaupt geht.


----------



## Lee (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe neulich auf der AB und heute wieder ein Problem festgestellt:
Mein Auto zwitschert und zwischendurch pfeift es auch mal, was auch ein bisserl wie ein "Jammern" klingt (wie ein schnelles, ganz kurzes jaulen eines Hundewelpen).

Es ist ein Hyundai i30 Kombi mit 28.000 km Laufleistung, BJ 2012.

Das Zwitschergeräusch tritt unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit (Bei 10kmh und 120kmh ist es aufgetreten, aber nicht im Stand) am stärksten beim bergauf fahren auf. Bergab meine ich verschwindet es vollständig. In Kurven wird es je nach stärke des Einschlags schwächer. Es verschwindet *immer* sobald ich auch nur leicht bremse. Nur Handbremse reicht auch aus. Es zwitschert sowohl im Schubbetrieb, als auch beim Gas geben.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Edit: Wenn der Wagen eine weile stand (waren so 30 minuten) tritt das zwitschern nicht sofort auf, erst nach etwa 7 minuten fahrt.

Edit2: Das "zwitschern" tritt als durchgehendes gleichtöniges quietschen schon bei nur 1kmh auf sobald man losrollt. Bei Stadtgeschwindigkeit so 50kmh rum habe ich es vorhin nicht mehr wahrnehmen können. Außerdem kommt es definitiv von der rechten Seite des Autos. 

Wenn man nun den Zusammenhang mit der Handbremse nimmt, vermute ich das Problem am Rad hinten rechts. Wenn ich nächste Woche mal Zeit habe werde ich erstmal ein bisserl rumfahren um das Problem zu provozieren und dann mal den Wagen hinten aufbocken und mal am Hinterrad drehen.

Dadurch, dass das ganze nicht sofort beim losfahren auftritt, ists natürlich für ne Werkstatt auch schwer den Fehler auszumachen, wenn sie nicht sofort mit mir ins Auto steigen....

Edit3: 
Heute habe ich dafür keine Zeit mehr, aber ich will mal probieren, ob es tatsächlich immer hilft die Handbremse leicht angezogen zu lassen beim fahren


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Dezember 2015)

Aus diesen Beiträgen (die hinteren) lese ich, dass das neue Modell die Handbremse über die hintere Betriebsbremse umsetzt: Typ GD Serviceaktion: Korrosion Handbremse - jetzt Ausfall - Hyundai i30 Test- und Erfahrungsberichte - Hyundai Tuning Forum - www.HyundaiBoard.de .
Somit sollte zumindest schon mal ein Zusammenhang zwischen Betriebsbremse (Hinterachse?) und Handbremse bestehen und sich das Problem auf die hintere Bremsanlage eingrenzen lassen. 
Eigenes Wissen fehlt dann leider mal wieder


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2015)

Steinchen in der Bremse?


----------



## HordyH (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich tippe auf eine schwer gängige bremse...aber fahr doch in die Werkstatt und klär es dort ab, hier können ja nur Vermutungen angestellt werden.


----------



## keinnick (11. Dezember 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Es ist ein Hyundai i30 Kombi mit 28.000 km Laufleistung, BJ 2012.


Lass es einfach in der Werkstatt prüfen. Du solltest ja noch in der Garantiezeit sein, oder? Hyundai scheint ja 5 Jahre Garantie zu geben. (Zumindest habe ich das auf die Schnelle gefunden: Garantien - Hyundai Motor Deutschland GmbH)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lass es einfach in der Werkstatt prüfen. Du solltest ja noch in der Garantiezeit sein, oder? Hyundai scheint ja 5 Jahre Garantie zu geben. (Zumindest habe ich das auf die Schnelle gefunden: Garantien - Hyundai Motor Deutschland GmbH)



Allerdings mit sehr vielen Einschränkungen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Lee (11. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt halt dummerweise nirgends klare Garantiebedingungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das geht wenn ich der Werkstatt sage: "da zwitscherts, macht das das weg geht auf Garantie"... Deshalb will ich das Problem vorher soweit es möglich ist eingrenzen. Zumal ein Werkstattbesuch sehr viel Zeit und Geld kostet. Beides habe ich momentan kaum.


----------



## keinnick (11. Dezember 2015)

Fragen kostet zunächst ja erst einmal nichts. Und irgendjemand beim Händler wird sich sicher bereiterklären das Ganze mal anzusehen / anzuhören, ohne, dass Du dabei gleich arm wirst.


----------



## Crush182 (11. Dezember 2015)

Steig ein paar mal etwas kräftiger in die Eisen und zieh n paar mal an der Handbremse, sodass diese ein bisschen "arbeiten" muss. (im Stand und während der Fahrt).

Natürlich auf nem Parkplatz o.ä. ... und bei der Handbremse natürlich nicht so doll, dass sie blockiert  .

(Anm.: Selbstverständlich auf eigene Gefahr, da ich nicht weiß, wie du mit dem Auto umgehen kannst.... nicht das du aufeinmal das Lenkrad rum reißt.
Also bitte nur, wenn du dir das zu traust  )

..... und bei der Handbremse natürlich den "Knopf" gedrückt halten, sonst rastet das Teil ein -und das wäre u.U. etwas ungünstig)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Dezember 2015)

Warum nicht bis sie blockiert ? Ich mache das immer so wenn ich bei meinem Haus parke. Leerlauf rein, enfahrt runterrollen und mit handbremse dann anhalten.


----------



## Crush182 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich meine damit, dass er während der Fahrt nicht die Handbremse hoch reißen soll, sodass die Räder schlagartig blockieren  .
-Nur so doll ziehen, dass er damit etwas kräftiger abbremst.

....Damit Scheiben und Beläge mal etwas "abgeschliffen" werden bzw. richtig arbeiten müssen.

Oder was meinst du?


----------



## keinnick (11. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum nicht bis sie blockiert ? Ich mache das immer so wenn ich bei meinem Haus parke. Leerlauf rein, enfahrt runterrollen und mit handbremse dann anhalten.



Warum das denn?


----------



## HordyH (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Bremsklötzer fest sind kannst sinnlos rum bremsen wie du willst...fahr in die Werkstatt fertig..

Und Verschleißteile zählen nur bis zu einem gewissen, vom Hersteller bestimmten km stand zur Garantie


----------



## HordyH (11. Dezember 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Es gibt halt dummerweise nirgends klare Garantiebedingungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das geht wenn ich der Werkstatt sage: "da zwitscherts, macht das das weg geht auf Garantie"... Deshalb will ich das Problem vorher soweit es möglich ist eingrenzen. Zumal ein Werkstattbesuch sehr viel Zeit und Geld kostet. Beides habe ich momentan kaum.


Wie will dir jemand aus der Ferne sagen was das Problem bei dir ist...überleg dochmal


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (11. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum das denn?



Warum nicht, so bin ich schon parkfertig und muss nicht noch den Gang rausmachen und die handbremse anziehen oder sowas. so rollst du entspannt runter, und wenn man stehen bleiben will einfach handbremse motor aus und aussteigen. so rutscht der doch nur ein meter oder so mit blockierten rädern, auf sand ist das nicht schlimm.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2015)

Also ich mach zum Parken nen Gang rein und nicht raus.
Ansonsten park ich auch mit Handbremse, im Winter, wenn Schnee liegt, weil es Spass macht und nur manchmal


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

Beim Citroen habe ich auch immer ein Gang reingemacht weil die Handbremse nicht so gut war. aber dafür ist sie ja da, kann man ruhig beim parken benutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ähmm, ich benutze beides.
Rein in die Garage fahren, Auto aus und Handbremse anziehen.
Gang ist ja sowieso drin.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

Naja eins reicht eigentlich. Ich mache den Gang irgendwie lieber raus.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2015)

Eins reicht?
Also am Hang ersten Gang rein und Auto so stehen lassen?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

Nö du hast doch selber gesagt du parkst in der Garage so. Da ist es üblicherweise eben. Da kann es sogar sein das ich manchmal gar nichts von beiden mache. Hier wo ich immer parke ist es auch eben, ich wohne ja nicht in den alpen. Und selbst am Hang reicht die Handbremse aus. Natürlich kann man zur Sicherheit den Gang einlegen. Aber man kann auch noch solche klötzer vor die Reifen legen, extra in irgendwelche Richtungen lenken usw... Ich denke mal kann ja jeder selber entscheiden wie oft er sein Auto gegen wegrollen sichert. Die meisten Automatikfahrer stellen ja auch nur auf Parken, und machen nicht nochmal extra die Handbremse.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (12. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Eins reicht?
> Also am Hang ersten Gang rein und Auto so stehen lassen?


Ich finds witzig wie du versuchst seine Sätze alle irgendwie anders wieder zugeben und ins Negative zu ziehen, nur weiter so


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

Naja ist halt so, ich konnte ja nicht wissen das seine garage in hanglage ist, sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Flybarless (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Wo ist den jetzt das Problem beim Parken den Gang einzulegen und die Handbremse zu ziehen?
Ich mach das immer, und mit jedem Auto. Egal ob meins oder eine Firmen/Leihwagen. Ich kenn einen
Fall aus dem Persönlichem Umkreis wo das schonmal schief ging weil die Handbremse nicht so wollte wie gedacht.
Gibt meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund das irgendwie zu zereden, egal wo man nu wohnt. Wenn ich Parke hat man
einfach einfach die Handbremse zu ziehen und einene Gang einzulegen (1, oder nach Wunsch 2.te). und gut ist.
Lehrnt man doch auch nicht anders in der Fahrschule.

Gruss André


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich finds witzig wie du versuchst seine Sätze alle irgendwie anders wieder zugeben und ins Negative zu ziehen, nur weiter so


Weil ich mir dachte, er meint es allgemein.
Aber egal.


ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja ist halt so, ich konnte ja nicht wissen das seine garage in hanglage ist, sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum nicht, so bin ich schon parkfertig und muss nicht noch den Gang rausmachen und die handbremse anziehen oder sowas. so rollst du entspannt runter, und wenn man stehen bleiben will einfach handbremse motor aus und aussteigen. so rutscht der doch nur ein meter oder so mit blockierten rädern, auf sand ist das nicht schlimm.



Motor aus, Handbremse betätigen und aussteigen ist auch das was ich tue, wenn ich mein Auto verlasse. Den Gang kannst Du übrigens getrost drin lassen. 

Ich sehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, was an Deiner Methode "praktischer" sein sollte. Beim bremsen mit der Handbremse hast Du doch überhaupt gar kein Gefühl dafür, wann genau und vor allem wie stark die Bremswirkung eintritt. Und von "Du rollst irgendwo entspannt runter" kann wohl nicht die Rede sein, wenn Du dann mit blockierenden Rädern noch nen Meter rutschst. Ich frage mich gerade, wie man auf so einen Quatsch kommt bzw. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du das tatsächlich ernst meinst oder uns hier nur auf den Arm nehmen willst.


----------



## HordyH (12. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nö du hast doch selber gesagt du parkst in der Garage so. Da ist es üblicherweise eben. Da kann es sogar sein das ich manchmal gar nichts von beiden mache. Hier wo ich immer parke ist es auch eben, ich wohne ja nicht in den alpen. Und selbst am Hang reicht die Handbremse aus. Natürlich kann man zur Sicherheit den Gang einlegen. Aber man kann auch noch solche klötzer vor die Reifen legen, extra in irgendwelche Richtungen lenken usw... Ich denke mal kann ja jeder selber entscheiden wie oft er sein Auto gegen wegrollen sichert. Die meisten Automatikfahrer stellen ja auch nur auf Parken, und machen nicht nochmal extra die Handbremse.


Weist du über Haupt was in dem Getriebe passiert wenn es auf p steht?
Gerade beim automatikgetriebe passiert da nix mehr.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

Ist doch auch nix anderes wie gang einlegen, da wird ja keine bremse angezogen. 
In der fahrschule sollte ich übrigens nie den gang drin lassen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich lasse auch nie den Gang drin, mir ist das Risiko zu groß das jemand an die Karre fährt. Ausserdem ist es auch überhaupt nicht nötig da die Feststellbremse ausreichend stark ist, sofern sie richtig funktioniert. Den Sinn jedoch mit der Feststellbremse einzuparken oder abzubremsen habe ich jedoch bis jetzt noch nicht verstanden. Wird wohl eine Eigenart von Excite sein wie so vieles...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

Naja warum nicht wenn ich mit 5 kmh rolle, ist ja nich so das man präzise parken muss hier stellst das auto irgendwo an rand und gut ist.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2015)

Und warum benutzt Du nicht einfach das Bremspedal, so wie jeder andere auch? Hast Du mit der Handbremse anhalten auch in der Fahrschule gelernt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2015)

Die Handbremse an meinem Auto hab ich bislang noch nie benutzt 

@Riverna: Es gibt Handbremsen, die von Werk aus nicht vernünftig funktionieren, z.B. beim 1er.
Wenn man beim 1er die Handbremse ganz normal anzieht, rollt einem das Auto an einer Schräge ziemlich sicher weg, die muss man dann schon richtig anreißen, damit die hält


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja warum nicht wenn ich mit 5 kmh rolle, ist ja nich so das man präzise parken muss hier stellst das auto irgendwo an rand und gut ist.



Und welchen Sinn oder nutzen hat dies am Ende?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @Riverna: Es gibt Handbremsen, die von Werk aus nicht vernünftig funktionieren, z.B. beim 1er.
> Wenn man beim 1er die Handbremse ganz normal anzieht, rollt einem das Auto an einer Schräge ziemlich sicher weg, die muss man dann schon richtig anreißen, damit die hält



Dann ist es meiner Meinung nach ein schlechtes Auto... die Handbremse muss bei spätestens dem 4 Zahn schon kräftig ziehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

Na einfach so. Man kann auch quasi schon vorher den motor ausmachen, dann ist man noch schneller parkfertig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann ist es meiner Meinung nach ein schlechtes Auto... die Handbremse muss bei spätestens dem 4 Zahn schon kräftig ziehen.



Nur weil die Handbremse nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, muss das Auto ja nicht gleich schlecht sein 
Die Konstruktion der Handbremse ist halt relativ bescheiden gelöst.


----------



## Metalic (12. Dezember 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, was für ein überflüssige Diskussion . Soll jeder so parken wie er möchte. Man wird ja merken wenn das Auto rollt. 
"... Noch schneller parkfertig . "
Was für ein Blödsinn. Bist du auf der Flucht? 
Ich bin hier eher stiller Mitleser, aber wunderst du dich nie, warum auf dir manchmal rum gehackt wird? 
Aber ich lerne auch dazu.
"Schneller parkfertig; overengeneered; Motorswap". 
Das waren bisher meine Lieblinge.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2015)

Warum soll man die Handbremse anziehen, wenn es nicht wirklich steil bergab geht? Außer das die irgendwann ausgeleiert ist, hat das sonst keinen Nutzen. Wer schonmal nen Auto versucht hat im 1. Gang zu schieben, der weiß wie schwer das ist. Außerdem kann der 1. Gang niemals rauspringen. Ein Handbremsseil kann bei häufiger Betätigung schonmal abreißen. Ich hab es an einem abschüssigen Parkplatz am Ring sogar schon gesehen. Nen Passat Kombi hatte nur Handbremse angezogen und da war wohl was schief gelaufen, die Bremse hatte sich gelöst und der war auf die nächste Reihe Autos gerollt.

Solange es eben ist, ist es totaler Unsinn der Handbremse anzuziehen. An steilen Bergen kann man die zusätzlich zum Gang anziehen. Betriebsbremse treten -> Motor aus, Kupplung rein -> Betriebsbremse los -> Fzg. auf Motor rollen lassen -> Handbremse anziehen -> Kupplung für 5 Sekunden treten -> Fzg. auf Handbremse rollen lassen und gucken ob die genug zieht -> Kupplung rein und Auto verlassen.
Wenn dann die Handbremse kaputt geht, macht das Auto keinen Abgang und wenn, dann nur sehr sehr langsam.

Auch immer den richtigen Gang einlegen, das der Motor am Berg immer in Drehrichtung arbeiten muss, wenn das Auto wegrollen sollte. Auto rollt nach vorne weg -> 1. Gang , Auto rollt nach hinten weg -> Rückwärtsgang. Der Motor hat in Drehrichtung nämlich mehr Wiederstand als gegen die Drehrichtung.


Bei Automatikautos mit Parksperre ist es sowieso totaler Unsinn die Handbremse zusätzlich anzuziehen. Die Räder sind eh mechanisch, formschlüssig blockiert, besser als es eine Bremse je kann.


----------



## Zoon (12. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es gibt Handbremsen, die von Werk aus nicht vernünftig funktionieren, z.B. beim 1er.



War  bei meinem E46 nicht anders, nach Ständigen Handbremse reparieren  lassen (entwieder zieht einseitig oder gar nicht) nur noch mit  eingelegten 1. bzw. Rückwärtsgang geparkt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Dezember 2015)

Volvo und afaik auch Benz und Audi verbau(t)en "einfach" zusätzliche Trommeln damit die Handbremse auch ordentlich blockiert. Nur BMW meint eine Handbetätigte Bremse direkt auf die Scheiben wäre brauchbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2015)

Das mit den Trommeln ist der letzte Schrott. Gammelt fest, ist aufwendig, teuer, kombliziert bei der Wartung, wenig Bremswirkung...

Zum Glück macht Daimler diese Trommel Handbremsen nicht mehr. Seit wir die Handbremse über die normalen Klötze haben, ist nicht ein einziges Problem aufgetreten. Das funktioniert einfach.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Volvo und afaik auch Benz und Audi verbau(t)en "einfach" zusätzliche Trommeln damit die Handbremse auch ordentlich blockiert. Nur BMW meint eine Handbetätigte Bremse direkt auf die Scheiben wäre brauchbar.



Ist bei BMW nicht anders, dort haben auch fast alle Modelle zusätzliche Trommeln für die Handbremse.
Nur bei der E8x und E9x Reihe sind die schlechte konstruiert, bei meinem E36 packt die auch sehr gut zu.


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2015)

Isch hab jetzt elektrisch. Park and forget  Manuelle Handbremse is mir aber doch lieber.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2015)

Hat eigentlich noch wer ausser mir immer noch die Sommerreifen drauf?


----------



## Verminaard (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich nicht. Ausserdem gingen mir meine Sommerreifen etwas aufn Senkel. Genug Profil und eigentlich noch gut laut Werkstatt, aber beim Fahren laut. Ausgehaertet halt.
Hat alles irgendwie zusammengepasst. Temperaturen sind auch gesunken.

Im Fruehjahr gibts neue Sommerreifen, noch Zeit um rauszufinden was ich da draufmachen lass.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte schon lange Winterreifen drauf machen, aber selbst nachts hatten wir erst zweimal -1°C. 
Wer jetzt noch behauptet wir hätten keinen Klimawandel,  dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe Allwetter auf dem EG3 weil die dabei waren, habe aber noch Winterreifen in der Garage, aber solange die Witterung nicht ganz schlecht sind, sind die Allwetter sicher besser.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2015)

Also bei meinen beiden C-Vectras sitzen die schon bei der zweiten Raste ordentlich fest. Ist mir auch ganz lieb so. Beim Vectra B allerdings war die total lasch und erst kurz vor Ende wirklich zu gebrauchen.

Auf dem GTS habe ich bereits Winterreifen drauf. Wir hatten es hier Anfang November bereits eine Woche lang so um die Null Grad und da ich ja im Naturschutzgebiet wohne, wo die Straßen nur an der ebeneren Laubdecke zu erahnen sind und weil das Auto ja knapp über 1500 Kilometer im Monat macht, hab ich die zu der Zeit gewechselt. Dachte doch echt, wir bekommen Winter...

Auf dem Caravan sind allerdings noch Sommerreifen drauf. Der wird weniger bewegt und meist erst ab Nachmittag, wenns eh wärmer ist.

Ich war aber schon mehrmals am überlegen auch auf den GTS wieder die Sommerschlappen drauf zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ja irgendwie will es nicht Winter werden.
Hatten diese Woche sogar einmal 13°C und Sonnenschein, das war schon fast T-Shirt Wetter.


----------



## HordyH (12. Dezember 2015)

Nur mal so, Handbremsen können eingestellt werden.


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Nur mal so, Handbremsen können eingestellt werden.



Ja, aber bei BMW muss man dazu anscheinend das komplette Auto demontieren...


----------



## XE85 (12. Dezember 2015)

Obwohl es schon mehrmals in diesem Thread geschrieben wurde, erwähne ich es aus gegebenem Anlass nocheinmal, der* Autothread ist kein Marktplatz,* auch nicht für Autos oder Autoteile! Das gilt auch für Interessenbekundungen!


----------



## Zeiss (12. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei BMW muss man dazu anscheinend das komplette Auto demontieren...



Blödsinn. Das geht super einfach.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Dezember 2015)

Streiten sich die kleinen hier wieder über ihre finanzierten 8000€ Autos 

Kommt mal runter Leute.... ist ja fast so schlimm wie bei Affen die um ne banane streiten und sich dabei gegenseitig mit Kot bewerfen.

Zum Thema:
Fahre noch immer meinen Accord, der kauf des neuen Audi tt ist erstmal zum wohle der  Finanzierung von Wohneigentum ausgesetzt.

Vielleicht greift ich ja ende 2016 mal zu einem 1-2 fahre alten Modell (aber natürlich schon das aktuelle), da bekommt man dann evtl auch was vernünftiges mit guter Ausstattung für 30.000€......momentan würd ich dafür nur mit popliger serienausstattung rumgurken und so was geht gar nicht.
Alternativ schielen ich momentan wieder zum 5er BMW...... der ist günstig und gut.


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mal ne frage 

Heute bin ich einen 2001 520i e39 M Fahrwerk probe gefahren und das lenkrad zittert beim bremsen, nun möchte ich wissen woran das liegt.

Bremse war recht neu aber gelocht waurm auch immer.
Stabilisator?
Querlenker?
Ab 60kmh spürbar je schneller desto stärker.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

bremsscheibe krumm. einmal neue beläge und scheiben halt


----------



## Zeiss (12. Dezember 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Heute bin ich einen 2001 520i e39 M Fahrwerk probe gefahren und das  lenkrad zittert beim bremsen, nun möchte ich wissen woran das liegt.
> 
> Bremse war recht neu aber gelocht waurm auch immer.
> Stabilisator?
> ...



Die Druckstreben sind Fratze und sollen getauscht werden. Desweiteren ist die Bremsanlage vom E39 sehr empfindlich.

Ein 2,0 Liter ist übringens nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## HordyH (12. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Druckstreben sind Fratze und sollen getauscht werden. Desweiteren ist die Bremsanlage vom E39 sehr empfindlich.
> 
> Ein 2,0 Liter ist übringens nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.
> 
> ...


Aber wenns beim bremsen flattert werden es schon die Scheiben sein.

Aber ich kapier die leute hier nicht die fragen in einem pc forum was an ihren Autos kaputt ist..

1. Wie zur Hölle soll man das genau sagen können ohne es gesehen zu haben 

2. Warum Fahrt ihr nicht in die Werkstatt oder zumindest auf ne Bühne um es selber mal zu checken.


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Dezember 2015)

> Ein 2,0 Liter ist übringens nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.


Er hat 2,2l 170ps.



> Die Druckstreben sind Fratze und sollen getauscht werden.


Was würde der spaß kosten?



> Desweiteren ist die Bremsanlage vom E39 sehr empfindlich.


Es ist nicht die orginale anlage verbaut zumindest vorne weil sie gelocht sind, es gehen aber nach wie vor 16 Zoll Felgen drauf.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

mein gott es kann sonst was sein, trotzdem sind es zu 90 % die bremscheiben und wenn mans eh nicht weiß muss man eh teile tauschen dann fängt man da an. 

tue mal nicht so mit deinem bmw als ob das was besonderes ist zeiss funktioniert wie jedes andere auto auch,


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Dezember 2015)

Mir ging es eigentlich darum welche kosten auf mich zukommen würden aber egal...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Dezember 2015)

naja gucke halt was bremsscheiben und beläge kosten beim e39 520 i einfach mal im internet suchen, und nicht die billigsten nehmen von ebay dann geht das schon


----------



## Zeiss (12. Dezember 2015)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Er hat 2,2l 170ps.



Das weiß ich,  und er hat 210Nm, aber ein wenig "zu klein" für den 5er. Schau lieber in  Richtung 523 oder 525, da hast Du mehr davon.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Was würde der spaß kosten?



BMW  will pro Seite um die 160€ Materialkosten, im Zubehör kriegst Du es,  glaube ich, für um die 200€ das Paar. Der Einbau ist ein Kinderspiel,  beim Anziehen der Schrauben muss das Auto aber auf den Räder stehen, das  ist wichtig.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die orginale anlage verbaut  zumindest vorne weil sie gelocht sind, es gehen aber nach wie vor 16  Zoll Felgen drauf.



Spielt keine Rolle. Die Bremsanlage vom E39 ist zu klein ausgelegt,  deswegen bauen sehr viele sie auf die vom 540er um oder direkt auf M5.

Gegen   gelochte Scheiben habe ich nichts, hatte welche im 850er drin gehabt  und deswegen getauscht, weil sie runter waren. Ich hatte kein Schlagen  und keine Risse. Wichtig ist nur, dass man die passende Beläge fährt.  Kannst halt welche von ATE holen, kosten rund 40-50€ pro Stück und die  Beläge dazu, also nochmal vielleicht 50€. Beim Einbau die Nabe  peniebelst sauber machen und die Führungsbolzen vom Sattel ebenfalls.  Das ist sehr wichtig!


----------



## Seabound (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja gelocht ist kacke. Deswegen hab ich Geschlitzte. Brummt bissel beim Bremsen.


----------



## Zoon (13. Dezember 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Meinst du (Meint er) das ernst, oder ist das hier so ein "insider" Spielchen, was nur ihr versteht?



Seinen letzten Posts anzusehen hat Heisenberg ihn wohl wieder ein  paar Sonderangebote unterbreitet und er hat natürlich zugeschlagen


----------



## Crush182 (13. Dezember 2015)

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr den Kram, den er (excite) von sich gibt einfach mal ignoriert?

Und jetzt kommt nich mit "wenn der sowas schreibt, muss ich einfach was sagen"..... wenn ihr das nicht könnt, dann seid ihr nicht viel weiter als er.
Ich habe mich mit ein paar Fragen/Themen versucht hier ein zu bringen und bin auch dankbar für die 2-3 sinnvollen Antworten, bevor es dann wieder in die andere
Richtung abgedriftet ist.

Aber für`s erste bin ich hier wieder raus ..... denn dieses getrolle (*hust*excite*hust*) kann man sich auf dauer nicht mit angucken.
Und wenn einige dann immer wieder meinen darauf ein zu gehen ist hier auch keinem geholfen.

(Als Bsp.: Die Frage von Lee ist z.B. auch schon wieder unter gegangen -und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er/sie wegen dem ganzen Müll, der nach dem sinnvollen Teil kam,
garkeine Lust mehr hat hier irgendwas zu schreiben.)

Also vielen Dank an die Leute, die mir geantwortet haben.... aber bis auf weiteres: Tschau.....


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2015)

Da sich der Zustand hier im Thread von Tag zu Tag schlimmer gestaltet, dürft ihr euch heute alle eine Advent-Auszeit gönnen.  Morgen dürfte es dann mit Sicherheit weitergehen, wenn wir uns einig sind, wie wir den Forenfrieden auch hier im Thread wieder in vollem Umfang wahren können. Aktuell ist der Zeitaufwand seitens der Moderation in diesem einen Thread jenseits von gut und böse.

Vielleicht kühlt ihr eure Gemüter mal wieder auf Normalniveau herunter, damit wir ohne große Kartensause wieder zum Alltag übergehen können.

 *EDIT BITTE LESEN!*

In der Hoffnung, dass sich der Zustand hier im Thread wieder normalisiert, wurden die letzten ~4 Tage aufgeräumt und teilweise entschärft. Besinnt euch bitte mal wieder auf Auto-Diskussionen ohne Beleidigungen, Gehate und steigt nicht auf jedes Troll-Posting ein. Sollte sich keine Besserung einstellen und jeder wieder in sein aufrührendes Muster zurückfallen, sind weitere Maßnahmen notwendig. Ob sich das in Sperren einzelner Nutzer oder des Threads selbst ausdrückt, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Lee (14. Dezember 2015)

Auf ein neues!

@ Crush182
In einem der gelöschten Posts hast du gefragt, was aus meinem zwitschernden Auto geworden ist:
Das Wochenende war ich nicht zuhause und konnte dementsprechend auch nichts unternehmen. Und diese Woche siehts auch eng aus. Ich will zumindest das Problem exakt reproduzieren können, damit ich der Werkstatt, in die ich wohl zwangsweise irgendwann fahren muss, sagen kann, was sie genau machen müssen um es zu "hören".


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2015)

Versuch doch mal ein Video davon zu machen, weil ich persönlich kann mir unter deiner Fehlerbeschreibung so gar nichts vorstellen. Eventuell hilft ein Video für das Verständnis.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2015)

Was war hier denn los? 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Heute bin ich einen 2001 520i e39 M Fahrwerk probe gefahren und das  lenkrad zittert beim bremsen, nun möchte ich wissen woran das liegt.
> 
> Bremse war recht neu aber gelocht waurm auch immer.
> Stabilisator?
> ...


Bremsscheiben krum/unterschiedlich dick verschlissen
Bremsscheiben falsch montiert
Radnarben nicht sauber gemacht

Bei gelochten Scheiben, die da nicht hingehören sind es meist Zimmermann billig Bremsscheiben. Die sind meistens schlechter als Serie was Hitzeverzug angeht.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Zimmermann hatte ich einmal, die waren nicht wirklich gut.
Keine ordentlichen Löcher und keine Wärmebehandlung.
War gottseidank nur auf der HA, habe ich nach einem Winter wieder runter gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2015)

Du bist die nen ganzen Winter gefahren? Respekt. 

Ich hab welche beim Kumpel montiert, recht flott eingefahren und direkt zurückgeschickt. 0,5mm Seitenschlag.  Ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig.

Auf nem e46 am Ring habe ich mal Zimmermann Scheiben mit Endless Endurance Pads gesehen. Die Klötze hatten bestimmt den 10-20 fachen Wert der Scheiben. Wer macht sowas?


----------



## Zeiss (14. Dezember 2015)

Hier ist ein Bild von Zimmermann-Scheiben nach ca 45.000km, keine Risse um die Löcher, kein Lenkradflattern beim Bremsen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2015)

Die sehen nicht aus als ob die jemals richtig belastet wurden. Erst wenn die Bremse richtig was machen muss, merkt man den Unterschied. 

Normales rumgurken kann man auch mit Ling-Long-Ding-Dong Scheiben aus Egay für 7,99€ das Stück. Aber wehe man bringt die Bremse mal richtig unter Feuer.


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2015)

Für den normalen Pöbel reicht das normale "rumgegurke" aus... die wenigsten von uns sind Möchtegern Schumis.
Er wird gefahren sein, wie ein normaler Mensch eben fährt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2015)

Naja kommt drauf an. Ich hab alleine in meinem Freundeskreis 6 Leute für die das auf keinen Fall ausreicht.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die sehen nicht aus als ob die jemals richtig belastet wurden.



Wenn eine Vollbremsung von 280 bis 100-120 runter keine "richtige Belastung" ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.

Und ich habe die Kiste auch öfters mal fliegen lassen, dass die Scheiben dann schön blau waren....

Den Anspruch "Stammtischschummi" zu sein habe ich nicht, ich fahre meistens StVO-konform und lasse es nur immer mal wieder krachen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2015)

Sind vermutlich alles Rennfahrer... 
Nicht jeder fährt auf der letzten Rille, für "normale" Menschen tun es sogar stink normale OEM Bremsscheiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn eine Vollbremsung von 280 bis 100-120 runter keine "richtige Belastung" ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht.
> 
> Und ich habe die Kiste auch öfters mal fliegen lassen, dass die Scheiben dann schön blau waren....
> 
> Den Anspruch "Stammtischschummi" zu sein habe ich nicht.


280-100 km/h sind grade mal 180 km/h Verzögerung in der Bewegung mit super Kühlung und auch nur 1 Mal. Das ist keine "richtige" Belastung.

Blaues anlaufen machen Scheiben ab 300°C. Kannst ja mal eine Anlasstabelle raussuchen für den Werkstoff deiner Scheiben. Wenn Bremsen richtig belastet wurden dann sind die Schwarz und es hat sich Bremsklotz auf die Scheibe gerieben.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Naja, bis jetzt konnte mich kaum ein Auto mit Serienbremsen überzeugen.
Da reichten meist schon 5km kurvige Landstrasse oder paar mal auf der Bahn bremsen und die Bremsen wurden weich, haben gerubbelt oder sonstiges.
Da war ich auch weit von der letzten Rille entfernt.
Aber ja, für die meisten Menschen reicht das vollkommen aus.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Dezember 2015)

Und wie kriegt man sowas (schwarze Scheiben) auf einer öffentlichen Straße zustande?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt konnte mich kaum ein Auto mit Serienbremsen überzeugen.
> Da reichten meist schon 5km kurvige Landstrasse oder paar mal auf der Bahn bremsen und die Bremsen wurden weich, haben gerubbelt oder sonstiges.
> Da war ich auch weit von der letzten Rille entfernt.
> Aber ja, für die meisten Menschen reicht das vollkommen aus.


So sieht das aus. Es gibt nur einen Hersteller der ordendliche Bremsen verbaut und das ist Porsche. Porsche ist der einzige Hersteller, der seine Bremsen in der Serie auf richtig sportliche Fahrweise auslegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sehen übrigens Bremsscheiben aus, die richtig belastet wurden. Die Farbe ist fast schwarz, das Metall spiegelt kaum, die Oberfläche ist sehr rau. Man kann meistens auch an der unterschiedlichen Farbe die Unebenheiten der Scheibe sehen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und wie kriegt man sowas (schwarze Scheiben) auf einer öffentlichen Straße zustande?


40km Landstraße und die sehen so aus. Dabei muss man keinerlei Verkehrsregeln brechen.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So sieht das aus. Es gibt nur einen Hersteller der ordendliche Bremsen verbaut und das ist Porsche. Porsche ist der einzige Hersteller, der seine Bremsen in der Serie auf richtig sportliche Fahrweise auslegt.



Ganz sicher?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 40km Landstraße und die sehen so aus. Dabei muss man keinerlei Verkehrsregeln brechen.



Faszinierend, ich habe es noch nie geschafft.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Dezember 2015)

Dass die Bremsen irgendwann enden ist ja logisch, aber was soll das ord davor?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ganz sicher?


Diese Meinung vertrete nicht nur ich.  Selbst Lambo und Ferrari können da nicht gegen anstinken.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Faszinierend, ich habe es noch nie geschafft.


Flotter fahren!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Dezember 2015)

ich finde kurvige Landstraße Bergab merkt man schnell wenn die Bremse zu klein ist...


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Also Porsche hat das schon raus mit den Bremsen.
Meine auch, die bauen das Auto um Fahrwerk, Bremsen und Motor drum herum und nicht anders herum.
Hatte da mal nen Bericht drüber gesehen.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt konnte mich kaum ein Auto mit Serienbremsen überzeugen.
> Da reichten meist schon 5km kurvige Landstrasse oder paar mal auf der Bahn bremsen und die Bremsen wurden weich, haben gerubbelt oder sonstiges.
> Da war ich auch weit von der letzten Rille entfernt.
> Aber ja, für die meisten Menschen reicht das vollkommen aus.



Ich bin schon viele Autos gefahren und bei 95% haben die Bremsen für sportliches Fahren gereicht. Wenn man natürlich auf dem Track fährt sieht das anders aus. Aber ich fahre in der Regel auch keine Eisenschweine, da mag das anders sein.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Also 1,2-1,4 Tonnen sind jetzt für mich nicht soviel.
Beim Impreza Kombi mit 125PS habe ich 3km gebraucht, im kurvigen Geläuf mit ein paar mal hart anbremsen, dass die Bremse nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat.
Bei meinem Avensis brauchte man nur ein paar mal von 120 stärker bremsen, dann die Scheiben schon das flattern an.
Von den Bremsen im Audi 90 2.3E fangen wir lieber nicht an.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Dezember 2015)

Also diesbezüglich habe ich bisher die miesesten Erfahrungen mit einem Passat gemacht. Die haben derart schnell angefangen zu schmieren, Irgendwie ganz merkwürdig das Gefühl. Da hat man richtig das Bestreben bekommen, langsamer zu werden und weniger zu bremsen. Echt übel. 

Bei den serienmäßig verbauten Scheiben auf meinen aktuellen Vectras, kann ich nicht meckern. Wenn die noch frisch sind packen die heftig. Nur gegen Lebensende merkt man bei starker Belastung, dass sich die Bremswirkung verändert. Es wirkt dann irgendwann so gedämpft/unpräzise.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Bremsen von meinem 207 sind auch Matt hab sie aber noch nie dahin getrieben, dass sie wirklich in die Knie gehen, zumindest nicht bemerkbar. Die Bremse ist für den kleinen auch relativ groß ; 302mm VA

Hat aber bestimmt auch viel damit zutun was man für eine Felge fährt und wie viel abkühlende Luft an die Bremse kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube die meisten Bremsen haben eher das Problem, da warme Luft abzuführen.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Dezember 2015)

Das dürfte so ziemlich gleichbedeutend sein. Wenn kein Platz da ist um dass die warme weg kann, ist auch kein Platz für nachströmende kühle Luft.

Was das mit den dunkel abgelaufenen Bremsen angeht...
Ich fahre mit meinem Privatwagen knapp 30.000 km im Jahr. Ich beschleunige immer möglichst schnell auf Tempo und fahre innerhalb der Toleranz immer die 10/20 km/h zu schnell. Zudem bewege ich ausschließlich schwere Autos (Eisenschweine?) und keine Brotdosen. Trotzdem habe ich es nich nie geschafft dass meine Bremsen so ausschauen, auch nicht in der Gegend ums Grün. Keine Ahnung wie du das schaffen willst wenn du dich wirklich an die Regeln hältst. Ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Zerfall385 (15. Dezember 2015)

Was empfehlt ihr den für Bremsen für einen Opel Astra H Caravan 1.8 L Motor mit 140ps? Sind die Standart Bremsen drauf.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

Wir hatten mal nen dicken, fetten Hund. Und der hat sich's auf der Mittelkonsole vom Auto bequem gemacht. Lies sich nicht vertreiben. Als mein Vater dann im Urlaub in der Schweiz mit uns ne Passstraße runter ist, konnte er wegen dem Fettarsch von Hund nicht die Automatik in Position 1 oder 2 Schieben. Wir hatten damals so nen schweren Jeep Cherokee. Ergebnis war, dass die Bremsen angefangen haben zu qualmen und zu brennen. Ist aber sonst nix passiert. Hat mächtig gestunken. Auto hatte das aber gut überstanden und wir konnten den Urlaub fortsetzen.

Übrigens bremst mein Auto exzellent.


----------



## JaniZz (15. Dezember 2015)

Mein Schwager braucht bei seinen Firmen Autos (zurzeit Audi A6 3.0 avant)  ganze 12.000 km für einen Satz Scheiben+Beläge rund um 
Dee kennt aber auch nur voll durchtreten und wieder voll in die Eisen [emoji14]
Schrecklich wie der fährt. 

Ich bin mit 60000 beim ersten Satz Scheiben und 2 Satz Beläge.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Dezember 2015)

Vor etlichen Jahren fiel mir bei meinem Ascona GT auf dass es beim Bremsen so elend quietscht.

Als ich nachsah sah ich dass die Bremsbacken verbraucht waren und ich eigentlich mit den Metallsockeln der Backen bremste ...
die waren auch noch gut abgenutzt die Sockel  ^^


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin mal nen ganzen Sommer bewusst auf den Eisen gefahren. Zu faul für nen Werkstatttermin. Das geht eigentlich ganz gut. Man muss nur vorausschauend fahren und viel Abstand lassen, da sich der Bremsweg verlängert. Nach drei Monaten so bremsen musste dann aber die komplette Bremse neu.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Nicht nur das es grausam klingt, die Bremswirkung wird auch nicht mehr so toll gewesen sein.

@Seabound:
Du weisst schon, dass du damit andere grundlos gefährdet hast?
Spätestens wenn dir nen Kind vors Auto läuft, sollte man sich das mit dem zu faul nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

Heute würde ich sowas auch nicht mehr machen. Um Gottes Willen! Über manches mag ich garnicht nachdenken.


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin mal nen ganzen Sommer bewusst auf den Eisen gefahren. Zu faul für nen Werkstatttermin. Das geht eigentlich ganz gut. Man muss nur vorausschauend fahren und viel Abstand lassen, da sich der Bremsweg verlängert. Nach drei Monaten so bremsen musste dann aber die komplette Bremse neu.



Das dumme ist, dass einem das vorausschauende Fahren überhaupt nichts nutzt, wenn man unverhofft eine Vollbremsung durchführen muss. Und da kommt es manchmal auf jeden Zentimeter Bremsweg an. Hättest Du einen Unfall verursacht, wäre der Richter vom Argument "zu faul für einen Werkstatttermin" vermutlich sehr angetan gewesen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten Bremsen haben eher das Problem, da warme Luft abzuführen.



Genau. Denn in dem Rad staut sich die heiße Luft und kann nicht raus. 
Durch eine vernünftige Bremsenbelüftung kann man die Bremse schon deutlich standfester machen.
Mit einer groß dimensionierten Bremsbelüftung kann man selbst eine normale, nicht zu klein dimensionierte Bremse rennstreckenfest bekommen.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2015)

Eine bessere Bremsenbelüftung wäre bei mir verschwendetes Potenzial, ein idealer Weg zur Abeit (grüne Welle) sieht bei mir so aus, dass ich bei 45km Strecke nur 8 mal leicht bremsen muss.

Hab übrigens gerade ein "Luxusproblem", der USB Port in meinem Astra hat anscheinend einen Wackler, wenn man zügig eine Rechtskurve fährt springt er mehrere Lieder weiter und/oder erkennt den USB-Stick auf einmal nicht mehr.
Das "Gute" ist, dass das Problem einige Leute hatten und im besten Fall "nur" ein Kabel getauscht werden muss, im schlechteren Fall Kabel + USB-Leser......Bis Juli hab ich noch Garantie, mal sehen ob die das abdeckt, oder man sich irgendwie einigen muss.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

Warum soll das die Garantie nicht abdecken?


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also 1,2-1,4 Tonnen sind jetzt für mich nicht soviel.
> Beim Impreza Kombi mit 125PS habe ich 3km gebraucht, im kurvigen Geläuf mit ein paar mal hart anbremsen, dass die Bremse nicht mehr richtig funktioniert hat.



Die Bremsanlage von den Sauger Subis sind auch ein Witz. Also ich kann nur von den Autos reden die ich gefahren bin und da waren die Bremsen zwar nie wirklich hervorragend aber deutlich ausreichend. Lediglich jetzt im Subaru sind sie "gut".


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2015)

@Seabound
Du weißt doch wie es mit manchen Garantiebedingungen aussieht, "....ausgenommen sind Steuergeräte xyz etc.pp" --> ich weiß aber nicht wie es bei mir aussieht, ich denke da wird schon Garantie greifen.
Es ist eher die Frage, wann ich dazu komme da hin zu fahren.....im Winter bin ich verplant, wird also Fühjahr werden.


----------



## Zoon (15. Dezember 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Schrecklich wie der fährt.



Wenn er selber statt die Firma sich um die Verschleißteile kümmern würde wäre der Fahrstil bestimmt auch anders ...




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 40km Landstraße und die sehen so aus. Dabei muss man keinerlei Verkehrsregeln brechen.



Wie hasten dass gepackt, 

a: Dauerbergab mit 10% Gefälle und die Kiste 50% Überladen + Anhänger    selbst wenn die Straße mit Tempo 100 ausgeschrieben war und du im  akademischenViertel mit knapp 120 unterwegs warst, so oft kann man den  Wagen doch gar nicht runterbremsen bis die schwarz sind.

b: Ich  wage mal zu behaupten dass du nicht dauerhaft die Bremse schleifen lässt  selbst beim Gasgeben. Ja solche Leute gibts wirklich

c: Die Landstraße war rein zufällig 2 Runden Nürburgring


----------



## Cleriker (15. Dezember 2015)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Was empfehlt ihr den für Bremsen für einen Opel Astra H Caravan 1.8 L Motor mit 140ps? Sind die Standart Bremsen drauf.



Einfach die belüfteten ATEs und gut is. Die fährt ein Freund und Kollege von mir auch auf dem gleichen Modell wie du und ist damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Seabound
> Du weißt doch wie es mit manchen Garantiebedingungen aussieht, "....ausgenommen sind Steuergeräte xyz etc.pp"



Du hast doch noch Gewährleistung?
Da würde ich hin bevor die Beweislastumkehr eintritt.

Was macht man wenn man seinen freien Tag hat und einem langweilig ist?
Autos kaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2015)

Einfach nur zum Spaß oder hat dieser kleine Hobel auch irgendeinen "Einsatzzweck".  Du musst scheinbar mehr Geld als Platz für Autos auf Deinem Grundstück haben aber gönn Dir!


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

Einen besonderen Einsatzzweck hat der nicht, wollte schon immer mal einen kleinen Giftzwerg.
Mini cooper JCW und Golf R kosten aber doppelt soviel.
In dem Sinne sogar gespart


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2015)

So kann man es natürlich auch sehen. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

Danke


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke



Ist da etwa ein Millionär unter uns?


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

Leider nicht, aber Haus ist letztes Jahr gebaut und bezahlt, Kinder hab ich noch nicht, mein Kühlschrank ist voll, also versuche ich mir meine materiellen Träume zu verwirklichen.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Leider nicht, aber Haus ist letztes Jahr gebaut und bezahlt, Kinder hab ich noch nicht, mein Kühlschrank ist voll, also versuche ich mir meine materiellen Träume zu verwirklichen.


Wenn das so ist, wüsste ich nicht warum  auch nicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Was macht man wenn man seinen freien Tag hat und einem langweilig ist?
> Autos kaufen


Was genau ist das für einer? Ein 695 biposto? Den gibt es doch auch mit sequenzieller gangschaltung. Die gleich mit geordert? (wenn schon, denn schon )


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

Ist ein stinknormaler 595 Competizione, bei der 695 wären wir in einer Preisklasse in der ein Abrth für mich nicht mehr interessant ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ist ein stinknormaler 595 Competizione, bei der 695 wären wir in einer Preisklasse in der ein Abrth für mich nicht mehr interessant ist


Inwiefern? Mir ist der preis zweitrangig, so lange er in einem bereich liegt den ich mir auch leisten kann. Ist bei meinem jetzt bestelltem auto ja nicht anders. (aufpreisliste ist etwas länger geworden, nur um die elektronischen helferlein zu umgehen)
Von daher wäre es bei mir eher der 695 mit sequenziellem schalter geworden.


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

25k und 60k sind halt schon ein kleiner Unterschied. 
Autos haben bei mir grundsätzlich alles drin an Austattung


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Mein Schwager braucht bei seinen Firmen Autos (zurzeit Audi A6 3.0 avant)  ganze 12.000 km für einen Satz Scheiben+Beläge rund um
> Dee kennt aber auch nur voll durchtreten und wieder voll in die Eisen [emoji14]
> Schrecklich wie der fährt.


12000km mit weichen Seirenklötzen ist doch eine gute Leistung! Ich schaffe mit harten Sportklötzen um die 8000-10000km inkl. Rennstrecke. 



Zoon schrieb:


> Wie hasten dass gepackt,
> 
> a: Dauerbergab mit 10% Gefälle und die Kiste 50% Überladen + Anhänger     selbst wenn die Straße mit Tempo 100 ausgeschrieben war und du im   akademischenViertel mit knapp 120 unterwegs warst, so oft kann man den   Wagen doch gar nicht runterbremsen bis die schwarz sind.
> 
> ...


a: Hab keine Anhängerkupplung. 
b: Beim Linksbremsen mach ich das zwischendurch mal.  Gas voll stehen lassen und in der Kurve dann kurz mit links auf die Bremse. 
c: Da sieht die Bremse auch immer so aus. Das Foto ist etwa 400km nach einer Fahrt auf dem Ring. Die Scheiben sind wie man sieht ja quasi neu von der Stärke her. Ich hab die aber runtergeschmissen, weil ich mir alle 4 Scheiben auf dem Ring aus versehen überhitzt hatte.

Es geht recht leicht eine Bremse ans Limit zu bekommen auf der Landstraße. Man muss entweder Serpentinen sportlich runterfahren oder eine Landstraße mit schneller Kurvenfolge fahren, wo es kaum Graden zwischen den Kurven gibt. Da welchselt man quasi nur zwischen Vollgas und Vollbremsung. 

Viele bremsen halt viel zu früh und viel zu sanft und denken aber das sie unglaublich am Limit unterwegs sind. Auf der Landstraße reicht es normalerweise(wenn nicht grade eine 180° Spitzkehre kommt) locker 1 Leitpfosten(25 Meter) vor der Kurve aus 120 zu bremsen. Viele bremsen 2-3 Pfosten vorher, was natürlich der Bremse viel Zeit zum erholen gibt. Denn wenn man nicht voll auf dem Gas steht, fügt man dem Auto auch keine Energie zu, die über die Bremse wieder in Wärme gewandelt werden muss.

Bei Serpentinen bergrunter reichen 1,5km um eine Serienbremse(450°C) ans Limit zu bringen und etwa 4km um eine Sportbremse(900°C) ans Limit zu bringen. Kaum Kühlung wegen der geringen Geschwindigkeit, dann ständiger Wechsel von Vollgas auf maximale Bremsleistung. Bei uns gibt es eine schöne Bergstrecke mit 1,5km hoch und 1,5km runter. 1 Mal flott mit einer Serienbremse da rüber und man steht unten mit brennenden Klötzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> 25k und 60k sind halt schon ein kleiner Unterschied.


Selbst das wäre mir egal gewesen, so lange ich das bekomme was ich will. Außerdem muß man sowas fahren so lange man wenigstens noch halbwegs jung ist. Als alter tatter-greis ist man beim aussteigen schließlich nicht mal mehr halb so cool. 


> Autos haben bei mir grundsätzlich alles drin an Austattung


Ich mag keine elektronischen helferlein. Es ist einfach nur nervig wenn man von allen seiten grundlos angepiept wird oder das lenkrad einfach vibriert. 
Entsprechend kommt nur das rein, was man nehmen muß und noch ein abstandsregel-tempomat. (mit sicherheit ist der sau praktisch)


----------



## Lee (15. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal ein Video davon zu machen, weil ich persönlich kann mir unter deiner Fehlerbeschreibung so gar nichts vorstellen. Eventuell hilft ein Video für das Verständnis.



Zippyshare.com - IMG_2170.MOV

Hier hab ich das mal aufgenommen. Zu sehen ist nicht viel, aber man hört das zwitschern sehr gut finde ich. Wenn ich stehe hört es auf, wenn ich bremse hört es auf, wenn ich das lenkrad stark einschlage ist es kaum noch warnehmbar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2015)

So hat sich damals meine Bremse angehört als sie erledigt war


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Selbst das wäre mir egal gewesen, so lange ich das bekomme was ich will. Außerdem muß man sowas fahren so lange man wenigstens noch halbwegs jung ist. Als alter tatter-greis ist man beim aussteigen schließlich nicht mal mehr halb so cool.



So denke ich auch
Das nächste Auto wird bestellt, wenn es von Mercedes freigegeben wird


----------



## Cleriker (15. Dezember 2015)

Am 4. April zufällig? Ich halte zwar nichts von Cabriolets, aber der geht echt in Ordnung.


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

Ja ich hab Anfang April genannt bekommen


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Warum sehen bei den neuen Mercedes die Rückleuchten eigentlich so hässlich aus?
Egal ob A, E oder S Klasse, die gefallen mir garnicht.
Dafür ist das Licht bei der neuen E Klasse absolut genial.
Da denke ich, ich Nacht mit meinem Xenon.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie ist das Display einfach cool


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da denke ich, ich Nacht mit meinem Xenon.



Der Unterschied bei mir zwischen Xenon und LED ist wirklich spürbar. Die LEDs sind viel homogener, nicht zwingend heller. Sehr angenehme Ausleuchtung. Einfach top.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ausleuchtung ist nicht das Problem, mir gefällt die viel bessere, da hellere Ausleuchtung.
Zudem ist Lichtfarbe halt viel kälter, was ich persönlich eher mag.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre es ein CIC oder NBT würde ich dir voll zustimmen 
Wobei das CCC ähnliche Navi (ist ein E65, oder ?) immer noch besser ist, als das meiste, was von anderen Herstellern heute angeboten wird.



Seabound schrieb:


> Der Unterschied bei mir zwischen Xenon und LED ist wirklich spürbar. Die LEDs sind viel homogener, nicht zwingend heller. Sehr angenehme Ausleuchtung. Einfach top.



Kommt auf den Vergleich an.
Das Xenon von meinem E92 ist von der Ausleuchtung her besser als das LED Licht von unserer C-Klasse. Jedoch ist das LED Licht von der C Klasse etwas besser als das Xenon vom Z4 (liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die Brenner schon 12 Jahre alt sind )


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2015)

Es ist ein E66. 

Ein CIC oder NBT sieht halt moderner aus.


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2015)

Mir hat die Optik damals schon im E39 nicht zugesagt, obwohl ich da den letzten Stand mit Mk4-Navi und einer anderen Farbgebung hatte. Mein jetziges CIC finde ich dagegen rundum gelungen. Für anno 2009 eine immer noch vollkommen aktuelle Optik. NBT ist ja dazu nicht mehr so ein riesen Sprung. Ich finde die BMW-Bordmonitore in Bedienung und Optik deutlich angenehmer als Audi oder Mercedes. Die machen wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde es etwas doof, dass man beispielsweise das Navi, sprich die Karte nicht über das gesamte Display legen kann.

Die Bedienung ist einwandfrei, nach zwei Wochen kann man das Ding im Blindflug bedienen.


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2015)

Ist bei deinem Modell Split-Screen quasi fest?


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2015)

Ja. Die rechte Seite kann ich mehr oder weniger frei belegen, da kann BC (so wie auf dem Bild) oder Karte oder sonstwas sein. Und die linke Seite (da wo das FM, AM, CD, CDC... ist ) ist dann halt was anderes. Oder links Navi und rechts BC.

NightVision dagegen geht über das gesamte Bildschirm.


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2015)

Ok, ich mag die Split-Screen-Funktion auch nicht so sehr, mir gefällt das breite Navi ebenfalls deutlich besser. Ich habe mein CIC so umcodiert, dass es nur in der Kreuzungsansicht auf Split-Screen erweitert und danach wieder auf 3D umschaltet.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Dezember 2015)

Wie wäre es mal mit finanzieller Freiheit statt immer nur Autos zu kaufen. Haus kaufen ist auch ein Fehler.


----------



## Kusanar (15. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuer 5er?


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ok, ich mag die Split-Screen-Funktion auch nicht so sehr, mir gefällt das breite Navi ebenfalls deutlich besser. Ich habe mein CIC so umcodiert, dass es nur in der Kreuzungsansicht auf Split-Screen erweitert und danach wieder auf 3D umschaltet.



Mein Display ist entweder aus, zeigt sowas wie auf dem Bild an oder, vor allem Abends/bei Dunkelheit ist NightVision Modus.

@Kusanar: Ja, höchstwahrscheinlich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich finde die BMW-Bordmonitore in Bedienung und Optik deutlich angenehmer als Audi oder Mercedes. Die machen wirklich Spaß.



Hab ja den Vergleich von meinem CIC (Navi Prof.) im E92 zu dem Infotainment/Navi in der C Klasse.
Für mich ein Vergleich wie Gamingrechner und Officegurke.
Das Infotainment im Mercedes ist teilweise arsch-lahm und reagiert verzögert auf Eingaben, ruckelt dann sogar sichtbar, außerdem braucht es 2-3x so lange zum Routen berechnen wie das CIC.
Mein CIC hingegen reagiert verzögerungsfrei und läuft immer absolut "smooth"


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2015)

Du hast allen Ernstes Nightvision an? 

Die alten Systeme von BMW und Mercedes sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich schrecklich. Alleine die Optik im Auto blendet bei Dunkelheit sehr deutlich und der Blick auf den Bildschirm stört auch mächtig. Der Blick gehört auf die Straße! Ich habe beide Systeme jahrelang immer mal wieder ausprobiert, wobei man bei Mercedes ja wenigstens nur nach vorne schauen muss Der Ansatz (zum Beispiel aktuell mit Fußgängererkennung) ist super, aber die Nutzbarkeit finde ich wirklich erbärmlich. ...aber jedem sein.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab ja den Vergleich von meinem CIC  (Navi Prof.) im E92 zu dem Infotainment/Navi in der C Klasse.
> Für mich ein Vergleich wie Gamingrechner und Officegurke. ...



In den 90ern war das Command eine Ansage in Sachen Navigation und Bedienung, aber in diesem Jahrtausend ist es schon mehrfach vorgekommen, dass ich (in E- und S-Klasse) fast den Controller rausgerissen habe, weil ich die Bedienung gelinde gesagt zum Kotzen fand. Faszinierend fand ich immer den Endanschlag im jeweiligen Menü bei der letzten S-Klasse. Der Controller wusste wann das Menü zu Ende war und hat blockiert - einfach, aber echt kultig.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich find es schön wenn sich die Leute ihre Wünsche erfüllen können, auch wenn ich es selber nicht finanziell kann. Icon kann es, dass freut mich für ihn


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

Man muss auch mal gönnen können!


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst das doch auch, wenngleich in einem anderen Preisrahmen. Ich sehe das genauso. Ich bin ledig und verdiene ein hohes Gehalt im Monat, habe ein Haus, welches fast abbezahlt ist, warum soll ich da nicht Geld für das ausgeben, was mir momentan wichtig ist? Autos standen da schon immer oben auf der Agenda und so lange ist es noch nicht her, dass ich mir Autos in der aktuellen Preisregion leisten kann. Da kann man für sich selbst auch stolz drauf sein, wenn man weiß, unter welchen Voraussetzungen man seine Ziele erreicht hat.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2015)

Ok ich habe das ein wenig falsch formuliert, ich könnte mir seine Wünsche finanziell nicht leisten. Wobei ich mir auch andere Autos kaufen würde als er (meine wären alle deutlich günstiger). Der teuerste Wagen der mich wirklich interessiert ist ein R35 GTR und der ist finanziell alles andere als Unmöglich. Der eine oder andere wird jetzt sicherlich lachen, aber mit dem Subaru hab ich mir immerhin schonmal den Wunschwagen gekauft welchen ich die letzten 10 Jahre haben wollte. Ein Anfang...


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du hast allen Ernstes Nightvision an?



Japp, immer im Dunkeln. Die Gesichter der Anderen sind immer wieder geil, wenn sie blicken, was es ist 



Klutten schrieb:


> Die alten Systeme von BMW und Mercedes sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich schrecklich. Alleine die Optik im Auto blendet bei Dunkelheit sehr deutlich und der Blick auf den Bildschirm stört auch mächtig. Der Blick gehört auf die Straße! Ich habe beide Systeme jahrelang immer mal wieder ausprobiert, wobei man bei Mercedes ja wenigstens nur nach vorne schauen muss Der Ansatz (zum Beispiel aktuell mit Fußgängererkennung) ist super, aber die Nutzbarkeit finde ich wirklich erbärmlich. ...aber jedem sein.



Blendet? Bei meinem schaue ich über das Armaturenbrett drüber und da blendet nichts.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Dezember 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend Ja.

http://www.auto-news.de/erlkoenige/bildergalerie_BMW-5er-2016-als-Erlkoenig-erwischt_id_36752&picindex=8


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

Auf jeden Fall ein BMW.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2015)

Was Infotainment und Mercedes angeht muss ich euch leider zustimmen. Grade die neuste Generation finde ich schrecklich von der Bedienung.
Eingeben einer FM Frequenz nur per Untermenü möglich und zwangsweise per Hamsterrad. Dauert 20 Sekunden. Früher reichte es "*" auf dem Numpad zu drücken und dann einfach die Zahlen drücken.
Kein Zahlenpad mehr in der Mittelkonsole bei den Comands.
*Keine Funkuhr ab Werk!* Nur mit Navi und GPS. Ein Funkuhrmodul kostet *5 Cent!* Uhr stellen in einem 30000 Euro Auto, ich glaub, ich spinne!
Keine High-Res Audiowiedergabe. 2016 und MP3 *WTF?*
Kaum Knöpfe in der Mittelkonsole. Man dreht das Hamsterrad, bis die Finger dampfen.
Handschrifterkennung nur für saubere Normschrift. Mechanikergekrickel wird nicht erkannt. Außerdem dauert die Eingabe eine Ewigkeit.
Navikarte läuft mit <25 FPS. Interpolierung anyone? Rechnerpower ohne Ende aber laggy Navikarte, arrrrrrrrrg!

Persönlich fand ich die ältere Generation aus dem w204 wesendlich besser.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2015)

Solang man dafür noch Autos bauen kann... Beim letzten BMW den wir in der Familie hatten kam so ein bisschen der Eindruck aus die haben sich so auf Infotainment gestürzt dass Verarbeitung und Fahrgefühl hinten an standen.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

Mich hat bissel geschockt, dass ich im neuen Auto trotz Bose-Anlage kein CD-Player mehr habe. Jetzt kann ich die ganzen Kinderlieder-CDs von meiner Tochter umwandeln und aufn Stick ziehen. Dafür hab ich 3 USB-Ports im Auto und 2 Kkinkenstecker als Schnittstelle. o.O


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2015)

CD im Auto ist ja auch eine ziemlich beschissene Konstruktion. Etwas, was unter keinen Umständen hohen Temperaturschwankungen oder Stößen ausgesetzt werden sollte in ein Auto bauen... ...ist wie mit einem Mountainbike Nitroglycerin zu tranportieren. Es geht aber total unsinnig. Flaschspeicher gehört ins Auto und keine CDs, DVDs, BRs oder gar Festplatten.


----------



## Lee (15. Dezember 2015)

Das ist tatsächlich ein Trend bei neueren Autos, den ich auch nicht unbedingt gut finde. Wenn ich in den letzten Jahren irgendwo noch CD's angehört habe, dann im Autol, auch wenn ich ohne Playe leben könnte. Der fehlende CD-Player war für meine Mutter aber ein Ausschlusskriterium beim letzten Autokauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2015)

Eine CD grade auf einen USB Stick ziehen dauert 2 Minuten mit EAC. USB Sticks haben mitlerweile 1TB Kapazität. Ich denke nicht das deine Mutter so viel CDs hat das die dort nicht alle unkomprimiert draufpassen. CD wechseln entfällt und die CDs sind nicht ständig kaputt. 1TB sind übrigens in etwa 2300 CDs verlustfrei komprimiert...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde eher die Interneteinbindung totalen Müll. wir haben es 2015 und ich kann nicht einfach gescheit DAB+ Radio hören im Auto. Ich kann nicht einfach mein Handy anstöpseln und ab gehts nein, wir machen dein Datenvolumen in 10 stunden alle, oder ach heute haben wir mal nicht genügend empfang. Richtig ätzend. 
Ich finde CD´s ziemlich optimal im Auto, ich habe notgedrungen auch USB, weil das Radio kein CD hat. CD ist gut da sind nur 30 Songs oder so drauf ist ne gescheite größe, Handy darf ich ja am AUto nicht bedienen CD´s wechseln schon. USB ist eigentlich doof weil ich so alle songs einzeln durchgehen muss, und mich durch 100e Songs klicken muss. Schade nur das ich kein Kassetten Player mehr drin habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> USB ist eigentlich doof weil ich so alle songs einzeln durchgehen muss, und mich durch 100e Songs klicken muss.


Es gibt da so eine Erfindung names Ordner, die jedes Dateisystem unterstützt.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich höre einfach Musik über Youtube im Auto... Playliste raussuchen und fertig.


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> CD im Auto ist ja auch eine ziemlich beschissene Konstruktion. Etwas, was unter keinen Umständen hohen Temperaturschwankungen oder Stößen ausgesetzt werden sollte in ein Auto bauen... ...ist wie mit einem Mountainbike Nitroglycerin zu tranportieren. Es geht aber total unsinnig. Flaschspeicher gehört ins Auto und keine CDs, DVDs, BRs oder gar Festplatten.



Meinst Du das Ernst? Ich habe seit (k. A.) 15 Jahren in jedem Auto nen CD-Player und hatte noch nie Probleme. Aber evtl. habe ich irgendwie auch Deine Ironie nicht erkannt.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kein Zahlenpad mehr in der Mittelkonsole bei den Comands.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *Keine Funkuhr ab Werk!* Nur mit Navi und GPS. Ein Funkuhrmodul kostet *5 Cent!* Uhr stellen in einem 30000 Euro Auto, ich glaub, ich spinne!



Was willst Du mit dem Funkmodul??? Das Beknackteste, was es wohl gibt.  NMEA-Protokoll hat die UTC-Zeit mit drin, also wo ist das Problem?



keinnick schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Ernst? Ich habe seit (k. A.) 15 Jahren in jedem Auto nen CD-Player und hatte noch nie Probleme. Aber evtl. habe ich irgendwie auch Deine Ironie nicht erkannt.



Naja, mal wieder übertreiben...

Ein Kumpel von mir entwickelt seit ca einem Jahr ein Player für den E65 (und die kompatiblen), mit SD-Karte, MP3/OGG/FLAC und anderen schönen Dingen  Sobald das Ding auch nur als Prototyp fertig/testbar ist, bekomme ich es. Sollte in den nächsten Wochen der Fall sein.


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit finanzieller Freiheit statt immer nur Autos zu kaufen. Haus kaufen ist auch ein Fehler.



Wieso sollte es ein Fehler sein? Wieso 3k monatlich für eine 100qm 3 Zimmer Wohnung ausgeben?
Das nächste Haus wird derzeit geplant, aufgrund von Denkmalschutz etc. zieht sich das Projekt in die Länge.
Finanzielle Freiheit? Ich werde 25, ich habe noch lange nicht vor in Rente zu gehen.
Nächstes Jahr fängt meine Freundin erst an richtiges Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Ernst? Ich habe seit (k. A.) 15 Jahren in jedem Auto nen CD-Player und hatte noch nie Probleme. Aber evtl. habe ich irgendwie auch Deine Ironie nicht erkannt.


Ne, das meine ich ernst.
Flottes fahren auf schlechter Strecke mit Sportfahrwerk + CD die aktuell im Laufwerk dreht = CD zerkratzt = defekt (Vaddern killt so min. 3 CDs pro Jahr)
CD bei -10°C aus einer strammen Hülle genommen = Riss = defekt
CD in der prallen Sonne für ein paar Tage = Bitfehler möglich, CD-RW besonders anfällig = defekt
CD lange im Auto, Winter wie Sommer = Trägeroberfläche wird hart und blättert ab = defekt




Zeiss schrieb:


> Was willst Du mit dem Funkmodul??? Das Beknackteste, was es wohl gibt.   NMEA-Protokoll hat die UTC-Zeit mit drin, also wo ist das Problem?


Es gibt haufenweise Autos ohne Navi, wo man die verdammte Uhr ständig stellen muss, weil kein Funkuhrmodul verbaut ist. Absolutes No-Go.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Ernst? Ich habe seit (k. A.) 15 Jahren in jedem Auto nen CD-Player und hatte noch nie Probleme. Aber evtl. habe ich irgendwie auch Deine Ironie nicht erkannt.



Mir isses eigentlich egal, wovon ich höre. Mich nervt halt nur, dass ich jetzt die ganzen CDs umwandeln kann. Im Megane hab ich nur den MP3 Stick, trotz CD Player.  Stört mich nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Dezember 2015)

Ne ich glaube mein Radio kann keine Ordner. Naja für Youtube fehlt genauso das datenvolumen. Ohne Auto hätte ich erst gar keine Internetflat. 

Naja ich würde die Finanzielle Freiheit so zeitig wie möglich anstreben. Kannst doch danach noch genug Investieren und dein Vermögen aufbauen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Dezember 2015)

Es ist eher ein Fehler eine Wohnung zu kaufen, als ein Haus. Bringt weniger Freiheiten.

Wobei ich mich bei den ganzen Autos die s-icon hier postet schon frage, wie er das macht.
Da ein deutsches Durchschnittlichsgehalt dafür sicher nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt haufenweise Autos ohne Navi, wo man die verdammte Uhr ständig stellen muss, weil kein Funkuhrmodul verbaut ist. Absolutes No-Go.



Ständig??????????????


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mir isses eigentlich egal, wovon ich höre. Mich nervt halt nur, dass ich jetzt die ganzen CDs umwandeln kann. Im Megane hab ich nur den MP3 Stick, trotz CD Player.  Stört mich nicht.



Deezer oderSpotify von der Telekom und eine BT Anbindung, da hat man alles mit.




ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja ich würde die Finanzielle Freiheit so zeitig wie möglich anstreben. Kannst doch danach noch genug Investieren und dein Vermögen aufbauen.



Der aktuelle Mietpreis liegt durchschnittlich bei knapp 20€/qm.
Tendenz steigend, Immobilien sind da nicht die schlechteste Wertanlage.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Dezember 2015)

Eigenheim kaufen hat nur Nachteile. Am schlimmsten ist ein Haus am Arsch der Welt, noch auf Kredit gekauft. Da bezahlt man ewig und hinterher ist das Haus nichtmal mehr annähernd so viel Wert.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab Internetverbindung im Auto und Digitalradio. Ich Nehm an, ich kann darüber auch irgendwie Streamen. Hab mich aber noch nicht damit beschäftigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ständig??????????????


Wenn eine Uhr eine Minute falsch geht, muss ich die stellen. Ebenso bei jeder Sommer/Winterzeitumstellung. Ansonsten kann ich es auch sein lassen und die Zeit nach der Sonnenstellung ermitteln. Und da diese super hochpräzisions Quarzuhren schonmal ne Minute pro Monat drin haben, muss man die ständig stellen. Außerdem muss man die ständig abgleichen, auch wenn die Uhr mal nicht falsch gehen sollte.
Selbst mein alter A3 hat ab Werk nen Funkuhrmodul. Das ist doch wohl der Mindeststandard für ein deutsches Auto.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe meine Uhr noch nie nachgestellt. Nervig ist nur das neueinstellen wenn die Batterie ab war. Aber das ist bei mir binnen Sekunden erledigt, habe direkt die Knöpfe neben der Uhr und muss nicht durch 20 Menüs. Mir reicht eine Genauigkeit da von +- 5 minuten


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2015)

Funkuhren in Autos wären schon schön. Ich sitze täglich in deutlich mehr Autos, wo die Uhr irgendwas anzeigt, aber nicht annähernd die passende Uhrzeit. Das nervt schon ziemlich, da ich an stressigen Tagen wirklich eine Planung auf wenige Minuten anstreben muss. Das Arbeitsleben wäre deutlich angenehmer.

@ Excite
Was verstehst du denn unter finanzieller Freiheit. Für mich ist das, wenn ich mein Geld für Dinge ausgeben kann, die mir Spaß machen. Haus und Auto in gutem Standard sind vorhanden, was will man dann noch mit dem ganzen Geld machen?


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Eigenheim kaufen hat nur Nachteile. Am schlimmsten ist ein Haus am Arsch der Welt, noch auf Kredit gekauft. Da bezahlt man ewig und hinterher ist das Haus nichtmal mehr annähernd so viel Wert.



Nur Nachteile? Wer sagt das? Wieso kauft man sich ein Haus am "Arsch der Welt"? Ich kann dir versichern, jedes unserer Immobilien wirft monatlich Geld ab nachdem die laufenden Kosten bezahlt sind.
Außerdem so gut wie 0 Leerstand und hohe Nachfrage. Sicherer kann man kein Geld investieren


----------



## Lee (15. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine CD grade auf einen USB Stick ziehen dauert 2 Minuten mit EAC. USB Sticks haben mitlerweile 1TB Kapazität. Ich denke nicht das deine Mutter so viel CDs hat das die dort nicht alle unkomprimiert draufpassen. CD wechseln entfällt und die CDs sind nicht ständig kaputt. 1TB sind übrigens in etwa 2300 CDs verlustfrei komprimiert...


Das Problem ist, dass meine Mutter weder dazu in der Lage ist ne CD auf nen Stick zu ziehen (und richtig zu taggen!), noch vernünftig mit der Ordneransicht von nem Stick etc umzugehen 
Aber sie hat ihre CD's immer im Auto gehabt, im Winter wie im Sommer und die haben nie Probleme gemacht. Natürlich sollte man eine CD nicht in der prallen Sonne liegen lassen, aber das mag ein Handy oÄ. ja auch nicht!

Edit: Bitte einfach nicht auf Excite eingehen, dann bleibt der Thread auch offen


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2015)

@ Seabound

Sei mir nicht böse, aber so ein Beitrag gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Dezember 2015)

Das ist wenn man aus den Erträgen seines Vermögens leben kann, nicht mehr angewiesen ist jeden Tag arbeiten zu gehen, wenn man sich keine Gedanken mehr um irgendwelche Kosten machen muss usw..  man kann tun was einem Spaß macht. 
Das ist eigentlich so eine allgemeine Definition und nicht nur meine.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2015)

Und in wie fern bist du in der Lage zu beurteilen ob das bei ihm eventuell nicht so ist?


----------



## Klutten (15. Dezember 2015)

Das können nur die berühmten "Oberen 10.000", nicht aber die restlichen 80 Millionen Menschen in diesem Land. Der Definition von finanzieller Freiheit kann ich nicht folgen - erreichen eh nicht. Für mich ist das etwas anderes.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Dezember 2015)

Hätte er doch dann gesagt ? Ich ging einfach davon aus weil er noch nicht so alt ist, und viele das nicht unter 30 schaffen.

Google doch mal, es geht einfach nur darum das man von seinem passiven einkommen leben kann.

Mir reichen schon 500 Euro für finanzielle Freiheit, muss halt jeder seinem Lebensstandard anpassen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waZ6U6oMjqI


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2015)

Klar wer sich gefühlt 20 Autos in diesem Jahr gekauft hat, hat es natürlich nötig sein Vermögen im Internet vor einem halbstarken offen zu legen. Schonmal dran gedacht das er es aus diesem Grund einfach nicht gesagt hat? Das Icon genug Kohle hat sollte wohl kein Geheimnis sein. Aber ich finde auch das sein Vermögen hier im Thread nichts zu suchen hat, er wird schon wissen was er sich leisten kann und will.


----------



## s-icon (15. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mir reichen schon 500 Euro für finanzielle Freiheit



Im Haus ist eine 60qm Einliegerwohnung, die würde 1000€ Kaltmiete kosten--> Damit finanzielle Freiheit Check 
Doch nicht ganz doof ein Haus zu kaufen. Aber mit 500€ im Monat würde ich mich nicht wirklich zufrieden geben.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Dezember 2015)

Also ich höre Musik im Auto seit Jahren über den iPod. Immer so ~3000 Lieder drauf, da findet man immer was. War zwar ein riesen Aufwand die ganze Wand an CD's aufzuspielen, aber es lohnt sich. Von YT halte ich persönlich nichts, mich würde doe Werbung da nur nerven und die Qualität ist auch so lala. Zumindest bei meiner Anlage merke ich da große Unterschiede zwischen YT oder direkt vom Eierpod. Beim Auto meines Bruders merkt man dagegen keinen Unterschied, da klingt beides nach Kacke.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klar wer sich gefühlt 20 Autos in diesem Jahr gekauft hat, hat es natürlich nötig sein Vermögen im Internet vor einem halbstarken offen zu legen. Schonmal dran gedacht das er es aus diesem Grund einfach nicht gesagt hat? Das Icon genug Kohle hat sollte wohl kein Geheimnis sein. Aber ich finde auch das sein Vermögen hier im Thread nichts zu suchen hat, er wird schon wissen was er sich leisten kann und will.


Was regst du dich denn jetzt so auf. Komm mal wieder runter!

Excite hat doch nichts gefordert, oder etwa doch? Falls ja, sehe ich die Stelle nicht. Er hat einfach nur auf eine frage geantwortet, so wie das in Gesprächen üblich ist. Wo bitte ist dein Problem?

Hast du jemals wenn z.B. jemand wie s-icon schreibt was er sich gekauft hat, darüber nachgedacht wie er das wohl geschafft hat? Ja? Warum darf er dann nicht im Zuge einer Antwort seine Gedanken begründen? Sonst fragt ihr ständig was das was er schreibt soll. Nun nennt er mal was, ist es auch nicht richtig.

Ich habe darüber beispielsweise auch nachgedacht und bin zu keiner Antwort gekommen die ich für mich persönlich akzeptabel finde (liegt an meiner Grundeinstellung und Erziehung, keine Kritik).
Wie sagt man aber so schön: Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2015)

Zeig mir mal die Passage wo ich mich aufgeregt habe, viel Erfolg bei der Suche. 
Und nein ich habe mich nie gefragt wie er das geschafft hat, das geht mich auch nichts an.

Er hat ihm immerhin indirekt vorgeworden seine Finanzen falsch zu verwalten und das gehört sich meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Dezember 2015)

Ne falsch Investieren. Das ist was anderes. Ich sag ja nicht das er seine Steuererklärung falsch ausfüllt. Immobilien kauft man nur als Investment.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2015)

In wie fern ist verwalten nun was anderes als investieren?


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2015)

Warum sonst kommst du mit "vor einem halbstarken offenlegen"? Das halbstark ist ein Angriff/beleidigend und von Offenlegung hast ebenfalls nur du geredet. Da das für mich wie eine Überreaktion ausschaut, habe ich einfach angenommen, du hättest dich aufgeregt. 

Sollte dem nicht so sein, erkläre mal bitte höflich das halbstark.

Seine Finanzen falsch zu verwalten? Oha, hab ich das überlesen? Falls ja, sorry. 
An der Stelle: "Zeig mir mal die Passage... viel Spaß".


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit finanzieller Freiheit statt immer nur Autos zu kaufen. Haus kaufen ist auch ein Fehler.



Ist wohl selbsterklärend oder?
Wenn du nun nochmal genau durchließt was geschrieben wurde, findest du auch das mit der "Offenlegung" von alleine. Kleiner Tip such nicht nur nach dem Wort sondern ließ zwischen den Zeilen.

Ich bin nun raus...


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich verstehe jetzt zwar eher was du meinst, aber ich denke ebenfalls, dass du das in den falschen Hals bekommen hast. 

Nur weil er findet es ist ein Fehler ein Haus zu kaufen, heißt das noch lange nicht er werfe ihm vor seine Finanzen falsch zu verwalten. Fehler kann man auch machen, während man eigentlich das richtige tut. 

Falls du mit dem offenlegen sein ? meinst, so ist das nicht korrekt. Du hast ihn gefragt wieso er meint das beurteilen zu können und er erklärt es und fragt Mut dem ? im gleichen Zuge, ob wir das nicht auch so empfinden, mehr nicht. Jedenfalls hab ich das so aufgeschnappt.

Ich räume dir also ein, dass man das anders verstehen kann, wenn man will.
Von daher ist es jetzt auch für mich gut. Nicht dass wir nich Schimpfe bekommen. *duckundweg*


----------



## keinnick (16. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne falsch Investieren. Das ist was anderes. Ich sag ja nicht das er seine Steuererklärung falsch ausfüllt. Immobilien kauft man nur als Investment.



Irgendwas muss er wohl richtig machen. Von daher finde ich es ein wenig anmaßend von Dir, hier mit Ratschlägen zur Vermögensbildung um Dich zu werfen. Die meisten hier sind wohl ein wenig älter als Du, stehen auf eigenen Beinen und können sicherlich ganz gut selbst einschätzen, was sie mit ihrem Geld anfangen.

Und hör bitte endlich mal mit Deinen Verallgemeinerungen a la "man macht nur dies und das, der Rest ist Mist" auf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2015)

Na dann sollten mal die Erwachsenen zeigen, dass sie erwachsen sind und einfach nicht aud Beiträge eingehen, die nur wieder ein Streit auslösen. 
Man muss nicht alles ausdiskutieren, sondern Meinungen einfach stehen lassen und gut. Kann sich jeder selber denken, dass die eigene Meinung evtl. abweicht. 

Ignorieren oder Themenwechsel, wie auch immer.


----------



## JaniZz (16. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man damit prahlt,  sich jeden Monat 2 neue Autos zu kaufen, muss man damit rechnen. 

Ich denke mir aber mein Teil und dann hat sich die Sache. 

Hätte ich das Geld würde ich es wohl ähnlich machen, nur wäre es mir zu doof, mich damit im Internet zur Schau zu stellen 

Aber Deutschland ist in Sachen Neid ganz weit vorne. 
Merke ich des öfteren... Aber da haben meine Eltern gute Arbeit geleistet, so dass es mir Latte was andere haben oder machen.

BTT :

hab ich schon mal erwähnt,  dass die S-klasse coupe ein Auto porno ist!?!?

Das ist ein richtiges badmobil


----------



## Kusanar (16. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> CD im Auto ist ja auch eine ziemlich beschissene Konstruktion...




Hey BadFrag, kuck mal hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Ich hab im Auto immer nur selbstgebrannte. Und die sind selbst nach mittlerweile 4 Jahren im Automobil, bei Tag und Nacht, Kälte wie Hitze, gut verpackt im CD-Case, immer noch lesbar... sind übrigens Billigsdorfer-Tevion-Rohlinge.


----------



## s-icon (16. Dezember 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> hab ich schon mal erwähnt,  dass die S-klasse coupe ein Auto porno ist!?!?
> 
> Das ist ein richtiges badmobil



Finde ich auch. Mir gefiel das Coupe Pendant zur S Klasse schon immer besser, als die Limousine.
Würden sie aber im Coupe einen großvolumigen Dieselmotor anbieten, könnten sie damit ganz neue Kundenkreise erschließen.
Da fehlt mir doch ein S450d oder so etwas in der Richtung.


----------



## JaniZz (16. Dezember 2015)

So wie ich gelesen habe, soll es ja ein SL Nachfolger sein. 

Vllt kommt ja was mit Diesel beim facelift. 

Ist aber auch der einzige aktuelle Benz der mir optisch gefällt, aber dafür um so mehr. 

Der preis ist aber auch schön saftig!


----------



## Zeiss (16. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn eine Uhr eine Minute falsch geht, muss  ich die stellen. Ebenso bei jeder Sommer/Winterzeitumstellung. Ansonsten  kann ich es auch sein lassen und die Zeit nach der Sonnenstellung  ermitteln. Und da diese super hochpräzisions Quarzuhren schonmal ne  Minute pro Monat drin haben, muss man die ständig stellen. Außerdem muss  man die ständig abgleichen, auch wenn die Uhr mal nicht falsch gehen  sollte.
> Selbst mein alter A3 hat ab Werk nen Funkuhrmodul. Das ist doch wohl der Mindeststandard für ein deutsches Auto.



Sorry, aber man sich auch anstellen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein selbstgemachtes und nichtvorhandenes Problem.


----------



## s-icon (16. Dezember 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> So wie ich gelesen habe, soll es ja ein SL Nachfolger sein.
> 
> Vllt kommt ja was mit Diesel beim facelift.
> 
> ...



Das S Klasse Coupe ist der CL Nachfolger, der SL hat gerade eine MoPf spendiert bekommen.
Diesel halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, gab es im CL auch nie.


----------



## XE85 (16. Dezember 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> hab ich schon mal erwähnt,  dass die S-klasse coupe ein Auto porno ist!?!?
> 
> Das ist ein richtiges badmobil



Aussen gefällt er mir auch, aber innen finde ich diese Schrankwand mit 2 Fernsehern am Amaturenbrett einfach nur furchtbar. Und das kommt jetzt auch in der E Klasse. Auf den Bildern wirkt es auch so als würde der rechte Bildschirm je nach Sitzposition im linken Bereich vom Lenkrad verdeckt werden.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Dezember 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Aussen gefällt er mir auch, aber innen finde ich diese Schrankwand mit 2 Fernsehern am Amaturenbrett einfach nur furchtbar.



Ja, das sieht einfach nur BÄÄÄÄÄHHHH aus.


----------



## s-icon (16. Dezember 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Aussen gefällt er mir auch, aber innen finde ich diese Schrankwand mit 2 Fernsehern am Amaturenbrett einfach nur furchtbar. Und das kommt jetzt auch in der E Klasse. Auf den Bildern wirkt es auch so als würde der rechte Bildschirm je nach Sitzposition im linken Bereich vom Lenkrad verdeckt werden.



Bei der E Klasse ist es optional, du kannst auch einen herkömmlichen Tacho bekommen.
Das da was verdeckt ist konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen.


----------



## Lee (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja der neue S-Klassen Innenraum geht gar nicht 
Ich hatte ja schon Schwierigkeiten mich mit dem äußeren abzufinden, aber inzwischen halbwegs geschafft. Auch wenn mir das Vorgängermodell immernoch 10 mal besser gefällt. Aber der Innenraum geht einfach überhaupt nicht. Ich kann diesem ganzen Displaywahn überhaupt nichts abgewinnen. Viel lieber wären mir schöne "analoge" Instrumente, die gleichzeitig hochfunktional sind, so wie es einem Oberklasse-Wagen angemessen ist. RR und andere Premiumhersteller schaffen das doch auch.

Auch das Tesla-Konzept mit dem riesigen zentralen Touchscreen ist die größte Ingenieurssünde unseres Jahrzehnts. Wenn ich die Kohle hätte mir so einen Wagen zu kaufen wäre genau das ein absolutes KO Kriterium.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Mir gefiel das Coupe Pendant zur S Klasse schon immer besser, als die Limousine.
> Würden sie aber im Coupe einen großvolumigen Dieselmotor anbieten, könnten sie damit ganz neue Kundenkreise erschließen.
> Da fehlt mir doch ein S450d oder so etwas in der Richtung.



Ist das Sarkasmus? Es gab doch bisher auch 400, 420 und 450 CDIs. Erst beim aktuellen  Modellwechsel sind die größeren dem downsizing zum Opfer gefallen. Die wurden aber kaum gekauft, genau wie der 5.0 V10 Diesel beim Phaeton.
Für mich ist übrigens die letzte S-Klasse Limosine in lang und mit AMG-Paket, das schönste Auto das ich kenne.


----------



## XE85 (16. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bei der E Klasse ist es optional, du kannst auch einen herkömmlichen Tacho bekommen.



Das ändert aber am Grundaufbau nichts, da wird halt statt dem Linken Bildschirm ein entsprechend passendes, rechteckiges Element mit 2 Rundinstrumenten eingesetzt. Hab schon ein Bild davon gesehen, finde es aber gerade nicht.

Was digitale Tachos angeht finde ich die Lösung vom neuen Audi A4 im Momment am schönsten, da wurde das Display dem Amaturenbrett angepasst und nicht einfach ein rechtweckiges genommen und ein Amaturenbrett drum herum gebaut. Dafür ist jetzt der mittlere Bildschirm numehr aufgesetzt und nicht mehr verbaut - schade. Die Variante im BMW G11 ist auch nicht so schlecht, da ist das mittlere Display zwar auch aufgesetzt, aber es wirkt nicht so Tablettmäßig wie bei Audi oder den kleinen Mercedes.


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin schon gespannt wie träge diese Displays sind, wenn so ein Auto mal im Winter bei -20 °C an der Straße übernachten musste.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2015)

*Auto sagt:*
"Das angeschlossene USB-Gerät beeinträchtigt die Gerätefunktion. Bitte trennen sie zur Sicherheit das USB-Gerät."
*Ich sage:*
"Da steckt doch seit gestern gar nüschts mehr drin!"  

Im januar fahr ich mal zum Händler.....hab gestern mal gegoogelt und es scheint sogar eine Feldabhilfenummer für das Problem zu geben.
Es wird wohl einfach nur ein Kabel getauscht und ein update ausgeführt.
Seltsam finde ich trotzdem, dass es jetzt ca. 4 Monate ohne einen einzigen Fehler ging.....und nun ist es verrückt geworden.


----------



## keinnick (16. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist das Sarkasmus? Es gab doch bisher auch 400, 420 und 450 CDIs. Erst beim aktuellen  Modellwechsel sind die größeren dem downsizing zum Opfer gefallen. Die wurden aber kaum gekauft, genau wie der 5.0 V10 Diesel beim Phaeton.
> Für mich ist übrigens die letzte S-Klasse Limosine in lang und mit AMG-Paket, das schönste Auto das ich kenne.



Ich glaube, dass es um das S-Klasse Coupé ging. Und für dieses Modell gibt es bislang IMHO keine Dieselmotoren.


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem mit der Uhr habe ich auch, die geht andauernd ein paar Minuten nach, ich müsste die eigentlich einmal pro Monat einstellen...

Sind eigentlich alle Autobahnraststätten so teuer? 2,99€ für 2 Wiener mit Brötchen Oo Das ist teurer als an einer normalen Tankstelle Oo

Ich frage mich gerade, ob etwas mit meinen Reifen nicht stimmt... Die drehen leicht durch, wenn ich bei ca. 30 km/h im 2. Gang Vollgas gebe... War zwar etwas nass gestern, aber trotzdem... Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen und ich hab auch "nur" 192 PS, seltsam... Liegt das an der Temperatur? Wobei 7°C Außentemperatur eigentlich nicht kalt ist... Ist das normal oder wenn nicht, woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## s-icon (16. Dezember 2015)

2,99? das ist für Autobahnraststätten fast ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2015)

War wahrscheinlich Gammelfleisch xD


----------



## keinnick (16. Dezember 2015)

Autobahn & 2,99€ für 2 Wiener mit Brötchen? Ist doch noch günstig. Dafür bekommst Du an anderen Raststätten gerade mal ne Flasche Wasser.  

Das mit Deinen Reifen sollte normal sein. Das passiert bei feuchter Straße sogar mit dem 85PS Golf hier aus der Firma und der hat nun wirklich wenig Dampf.


----------



## Metalic (16. Dezember 2015)

Finde 3€ auch in Ordnung an der Raststätte. 
Bin vor einiger Zeit fast vom Glauben abgefallen als ich kurz rein bin und mir einen Kaffee holen wollte. 3,10 waren das glaube ich für einen kleinen der dann auch schon den halben Tag steht


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mal 4.49Euro für 250ml RedBull bezahlt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob etwas mit meinen Reifen nicht stimmt... Die drehen leicht durch, wenn ich bei ca. 30 km/h im 2. Gang Vollgas gebe... War zwar etwas nass gestern, aber trotzdem... Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen und ich hab auch "nur" 192 PS, seltsam... Liegt das an der Temperatur? Wobei 7°C Außentemperatur eigentlich nicht kalt ist... Ist das normal oder wenn nicht, woran könnte das liegen?



Winterreifen und schon etwas älter ?
Welches Reifenmodell fährst du denn ?


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2015)

30km/h und 2.Gang mit Vollgas ist normal das sich die Reifen durchdrehen. Klar mit 90PS passiert das nicht (bei mir geht das vermutlich nicht mal im 1.Gang mit der Möhre) aber bei 200PS und Nässe kann das schon gut passieren. Vorallem bei Front und Heckantrieb.

*Edit*

Gerade kam der schöne größe neue Ladeluftkühler... dann kann ich im Urlaub jetzt doch noch etwas umbauen


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2015)

Das sind die Michelin Alpin irgendwas 235/35 R19 - müsste ich jetzt nachgucken, wie die genau heißen. Die sind etwa 3 Jahre alt.

Aber kann schon sein, dass das normal ist.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt wie träge diese Displays  sind, wenn so ein Auto mal im Winter bei -20 °C an der Straße  übernachten musste.



Ist kein Problem. Diese Displays haben eine Heizung inklusive eigenem Temperatursensor eingebaut, nein, es ist kein Scherz.


----------



## dsdenni (16. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist kein Problem. Diese Displays haben eine Heizung inklusive eigenem Temperatursensor eingebaut, nein, es ist kein Scherz.


Wär auch blöd wenn nich


----------



## Zoon (16. Dezember 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Aber sie hat ihre CD's immer im Auto gehabt, im Winter wie im Sommer und die haben nie Probleme gemacht.



kommt  drauf an was fürn Laufwerk drin ist. Beim BMW E46war wohl ein recht  gutes in Sachen Anti Shock drin das härteste Kopfteinpflaster war dem  egal, bei meinem Chevy hingegen das CD Laufwerk kann man vergessen. Da  aber immer Mucke über USB ists mir eh egal.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Selbst mein alter A3 hat ab Werk nen Funkuhrmodul. Das ist doch wohl der Mindeststandard für ein deutsches Auto.



Meine  Uhr gleicht sich immer automatisch im Auto ab via UKW oder Funk oder  GPS Zeitsignal die olle Umstellerei Sommer/Winterzeit dann natürlich  inclu.. Chevrolet Cruze Baujahr 2012 .....


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube mein Radio kann keine Ordner.


Das hatten vor acht Jahren schon alle Medion-Nachrüstmodelle und bei Serienlösungen ist es erst recht undenkbar ohne Ordnerstruktur anzukommen.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir entwickelt seit ca einem Jahr ein Player für den E65 (und die kompatiblen), mit SD-Karte, MP3/OGG/FLAC und anderen schönen Dingen  Sobald das Ding auch nur als Prototyp fertig/testbar ist, bekomme ich es. Sollte in den nächsten Wochen der Fall sein.


Wie alle anderen auch am CD-Wechsler Anschluss oder was aufwendigeres. Für ersteres hab ich bei meinem alten Auto ca. 3 Monate bei 2 Stunden Einsatz pro. Woche gebraucht..


----------



## Zeiss (16. Dezember 2015)

Dein altes Auto hatte ein MOST-Bus drin?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2015)

Was habt ihr denn alle gegen die Displays in der S-Klasse? Ich finde das richtig geil. Vorallem auf dem 2. Display ist die Karte im Vollbild extrem nützlich. Außerdem kann der Beifahrer Pornos gucken. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt wie träge diese Displays sind, wenn so ein Auto mal im Winter bei -20 °C an der Straße übernachten musste.


Och das geht ansich. Die Heizung ist recht flott. Bei -10°C braucht das Display maximal ne Minute, bis alles wieder so aussieht wie gewohnt. Es ist bei weitem aber nicht so schlimm, als wenn man nen TFT Monitor ausm kalten Auto holt und anschließt. Selbst wenn die Displays richtig kalt sind kann man was erkennen.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob etwas mit meinen Reifen nicht stimmt... Die  drehen leicht durch, wenn ich bei ca. 30 km/h im 2. Gang Vollgas gebe...  War zwar etwas nass gestern, aber trotzdem... Ist mir vorher nie  aufgefallen und ich hab auch "nur" 192 PS, seltsam... Liegt das an der  Temperatur? Wobei 7°C Außentemperatur eigentlich nicht kalt ist... Ist  das normal oder wenn nicht, woran könnte das liegen?


Mit den Reifen ist alles in Ordnung, an deinem Auto stimmt was nicht. Das hat zu wenige angetriebene Räder.  Wären alle 4 angetrieben würde nicht mal Vollgas im 1. Gang Schlupf verursachen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dein altes Auto hatte ein MOST-Bus drin?


Nö, war Alpine-mBus. Das Prinzip ist aber nicht soo viel anders.

Mal davon ab dass es für MOST eh schon lange fertige Lösungen gibt:
GROM-MST3 Android Bluetooth iPhone for BMW E Series Optical Fiber


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2015)

350 Tacken! Das lassen die sich aber gut bezahlen. Naja ist ja immer so mit Auto Infotainment. Man bekommt totalen Rotz mit einem total überzogenen Preisschild. Wenn ich mir allein schon normale Serienlautsprecher anschaue. PLASTIK Chassis! Der Korb von einem Basslautsprecher aus PLASTIK!    Direkt aus einem 3,50€ China Kofferadio.


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2015)

Warum wird da eigentlich das Rad für den 7er neu erfunden? Ich habe selbst damals im E39 schon den Mini-MP3-Player CP600 am Wechslereingang genutzt. Das Teil war mit ~230€ im Preis fair, perfekt ins Navi integriert, voll konfigurierbar und jederzeit in einem anderen Auto nutzbar. Wenn man Spaß am Basteln hat ok, aber der Aufwand?

Edit:
Gerade gesehen, dass das gute Stück nur bis zum E38 funktioniert. ^^


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit den Reifen ist alles in Ordnung, an deinem Auto stimmt was nicht. Das hat zu wenige angetriebene Räder.  Wären alle 4 angetrieben würde nicht mal Vollgas im 1. Gang Schlupf verursachen.


Mit richtig Leistung geht auch das kurz




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkNXwhOUXus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2015)

Der hat ja auch 800 PS.  Bis ~300 PS hat man kaum eine Chance im Nassen alle 4 radieren zu lassen. Da muss man schon quer fahren. Gradeaus geht das nur, wenn man mit richtig Gas die Kupplung zurückschnacken lässt. Und selbst dann dauert die Freude nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja:


> Mit richtig Leistung geht auch das kurz


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2015)

Meine Winterreifen sind nun auch vernünftig eingefahren, nun hab ich "nur" bis 150km/h Schlupf bei nasser Fahrbahn, vorher bis 180km/h https://youtu.be/n3QaT33XMuU 
Bei Nässe etwas mit Vorsicht zu genießen, bei Trockenheit hab ich nahezu gar keinen Schlupf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2015)

Kauf dir mal lieber nen xDrive bevor deine Reifen massiven Blockverlust erleiden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Dezember 2015)

Nur weil die Leuchte angeht heißt das noch gar nichts, die war bei meinem Fahrschulauto auch an sobald man ein bisschen Gas geben hat. Man braucht halt gewissen Schlupf um vorwärts zu kommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2015)

Die Lampe geht bei 10-15% Schlupf an. Wenn du in dem Moment ohne ASR Eingriff am Lenkrrad drehst, geht es rechtwinklich in die Planke.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist die Lampe im Dauerbetrieb, wenn ich im feuchten voll drauftrete.
So ab dem dritten Gang gehts es dann langsam normal vorwärts.
Aber habe halt Frontantrieb.
Vermisse meinen quattro aus dem A4 doch des öfteren.


----------



## keinnick (16. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nur weil die Leuchte angeht heißt das noch gar nichts, die war bei meinem Fahrschulauto auch an sobald man ein bisschen Gas geben hat. Man braucht halt gewissen Schlupf um vorwärts zu kommen



Doch. Sonst würde sie nicht leuchten. Und die geht auch nicht an, wenn man ein bisschen Gas gibt, es sei denn man fährt auf Schnee oder Glatteis. Vielleicht ist die Leuchte in Deinem Honda einfach nicht richtig justiert, oh wait...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (16. Dezember 2015)

10-15 % Schlupf hat man schon beim normalen Fahren ich würde dir mal Raten in Fachliteratur nachzuschlagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2015)

Was?  Eventuell solltest du dir mal ein wenig Fachliteratur oder gar Fahrphysik anschauen. Bei 10-15% dauerhaftem Schlupf würde ein Reifen etwa 10-15 Kilometer auf trockener Straße halten. Danach sprengt er in 1000 Stücke.


----------



## Flybarless (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

Schlupf gibt es immer bei der Verbindung Reifen zu Asphalt. Ist ja keine
Verzahnte Verbindung...

Bei hohen Tempo auf der Autobahn sind 10% Schlupf nicht ungewöhnlich.
Ohne Schlupf würden Reifen nach einer Autobahnfahrt nicht Warm sein.
Bisher die falsche Fachliteratur gelesen TBF?

Gruss André


----------



## Seabound (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab keinen Schlupf. Ich hab ne Anti-Schlupfregelung. Da schlupft auch nix bei Autobahnfahren.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Schlupf. Ich hab ne Anti-Schlupfregelung. Da schlupft auch nix bei Autobahnfahren.


Ähmm, man hat immer Schlupf.


----------



## Seabound (16. Dezember 2015)

Ah geh, bei Schlupf blinkt das Lämpchen und das Auto wird langsamer. Also fahr ich sowieso langsam und dann blinkt nix also hab ich kein Schlupf.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke ihr redet ein wenig aneinander vorbei. 
JoM meint eine eher wissenschaftlich betrachtete Definition, dass man immer (minimalst) Schlupf hat während Seabound es als ein spürbares Durchdrehen der Vorderräder, also dem Einsatzgebiet von ASR ansieht. 

10% Schlupf bei einer Autobahnfahrt wären ja mal schnell 20-30km/h Differenz. -Klingt erstmal schon recht viel in Anbetracht der Laufleistung eines Reifens.


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei 10% bis 15% hat man die maximale Kraftübertragung. Je höher die Geschwindigkeit desto kleiner ist der vorhandene Schlupf. 10%-15% hat man nie und nimmer bei Autobahnfahrten, Der ABS-Regelbereich beginnt z.B. schon ab 8% Schlupf bei Abbremsungen. Auf der Autobahn hat man einen minimalen Schlupf, müsste für genaue Werte in "Fachliteraturen" schauen. Aber aus dem Bauch raus würde ich ~1% als das Maximum schätzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kauf dir mal lieber nen xDrive bevor deine Reifen massiven Blockverlust erleiden.



Bislang geht's den Reifen noch gut 
Einen Allrad würde ich auch zu 98% der Zeit, wenn ich das Auto fahre,  nicht benötigen. Außerdem kostet XDrive gut Zeit bei der Beschleunigung ^^



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nur weil die Leuchte angeht heißt das noch  gar nichts, die war bei meinem Fahrschulauto auch an sobald man ein  bisschen Gas geben hat. Man braucht halt gewissen Schlupf um vorwärts zu  kommen



Wenn bei BMW die Leuchte anfängt zu blinken, ist der Schlupf schon recht hoch 
Kleinere Regeleingriffe werden erst gar nicht mit der blinkenden Leuchte angezeigt, erst wenn größere Eingriffe nötig sind blinkt's.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Seabound dann will ich mal sehen wie du ohne Schlupf vom Fleck kommst. 

Eigentlich reicht es wenn die Schlupfreglung aktiv wird wenn sich das Heck mehr als 20-30 cm zur Seite ausbricht.


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

Weil ich heute meinen neuen Heckspoiler verklebt habe, hatte ich die Idee meine Heckklappe bei der Gelegenheit vorher mal ordentlich zu polieren. Schon erstaunlich was man da rausholen kann 

PS: Ich hab gar keine Schlupfkontrollleuchte... für was auch?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab gar keine Schlupfkontrollleuchte... für was auch?


Hast du kein ESP?


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

Nein.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

So alt ist der doch noch garnicht, selbst mein 98er A4 hatte das schon drin.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja und wozu ? Er hat doch allrad da brauch man kein esp


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt, da man mit einem Allrad ja auch kein ausbrechendes Fahrzeug haben kann.


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

Subaru hat erst ab 2009 den Impreza mit VDC (Vehicle Dynamics Control) ausgestattet. Davor hatte man Probleme das Allrad und ESP gescheit zu kombinieren. Aber zumindestens beim Impreza ist ein ESP nicht nötig, ESP hilft dem Fahrzeug nur sich neutral zu verhalten. Das hat Subaru auch ohne ESP geschafft.


----------



## JaniZz (17. Dezember 2015)

Der Z ohne ESP ist lebensgefährlich 

Hatte schon so meine AHA Momente am Anfang,  mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt und es macht einen mords Spaß. 

Hatte letztens einen 330ci e46 auf der AB hinter mir,  der ernsthaft versucht hat hinten dran zu bleiben 

Hab mich erst erschrocken,  als er von 100 bis 160 gut mit kam.
Aber danach hat er wohl den tempomat angemacht ab 160 [emoji14]
Der wurde immer kleiner. 
Auch golf gti oder R hält bis 160 immer gut mit, danach kommt aber nichts mehr.


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2015)

Dass bei einem Golf R mit 300PS ab 160 "nichts" mehr kommt halte ich für ein Gerücht. 

Edit: Golf GTI 7 APR Stage 1 vs. Golf 7 R Serie 74 - 258 km/h Video


----------



## JaniZz (17. Dezember 2015)

Naja der neue R ist mit Sicherheit nicht langsam,  aber so ein schuhkarton hat halt einen miesen cw wert. 

Ich bin echt am überlegen meinen mal mit neuen kats abstimmen zu lassen und die 250 sperre zu entfernen. 
Fährt man so gut wie nie, aber es juckt 

Selbst im serienzustand merke ich einen Ruck wenn die sperre einsetzt,  ich denke nach tacho wären da locker 280 drin.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nö, war Alpine-mBus. Das Prinzip ist aber nicht soo viel anders.



[X] Du hast keine Ahnung von MOST. Sorry. Alpine-mBus hat so gar nichts mit dem MOST gemein, ausser dass es beides Bus heißt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal davon ab dass es für MOST eh schon lange fertige Lösungen gibt:
> GROM-MST3 Android Bluetooth iPhone for BMW E Series Optical Fiber



Die Qualität von Grom ist .........

Ich kann die Probleme vom Grom (für E46, E38, ...) hier beschreiben, aber um das zu verstehen muss man wissen, wie IBus im E38 und späteren funktioniert.



Klutten schrieb:


> Warum  wird da eigentlich das Rad für den 7er neu erfunden? Ich habe selbst  damals im E39 schon den Mini-MP3-Player CP600 am Wechslereingang  genutzt. Das Teil war mit ~230€ im Preis fair, perfekt ins Navi  integriert, voll konfigurierbar und jederzeit in einem anderen Auto  nutzbar. Wenn man Spaß am Basteln hat ok, aber der Aufwand?
> 
> Edit:
> Gerade gesehen, dass das gute Stück nur bis zum E38 funktioniert. ^^



Genau. Der CP600 hat eine IBus-Steuerung, da war ich mit dabei bei  der Entwicklung . CP600 ist perfekt, das Beste was es für die  Baureihen gibt. Derselbe Mann macht auch das für den E65.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2015)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Der Z ohne ESP ist lebensgefährlich
> 
> Hatte schon so meine AHA Momente am Anfang,  mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt und es macht einen mords Spaß.
> 
> ...


Darf ich fragen welchen Z4 du fährst? Von der Art wie du schreibst müsste es ein aktueller Z435iS, oder gar der alte M sein. Denn der neue Golf R, so ungern ich das auch sage, ist leicht und hat ordentlich Druck. Der kommt mit einem 430 sicherlich mit.


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2015)

Er fährt einen 350Z, soweit ich weiß. Keinen Z4.


----------



## JaniZz (17. Dezember 2015)

Ne Nissan 350Z 313 PS
Der wahre Z halt ;D

Ich muss vielleicht etwas zurück rudern,  da ich nur einen direkten Vergleich mit einem Golf 6 R hatte. 

Dee Nissan hat aber generell eher seine Stärken in der Kurve als auf der Autobahn. 
Aber nach meinem empfinden geht er oberhalb von 160 recht gut.


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin bisher zwar immer nur den 280PS und den 301PS Z gefahren, aber die haben mich in Sachen Performance immer enttäuscht gehabt. Die waren für ihren Leistung schon immer ziemlich träge... 
Ob ein 330i oder Golf 6R nun langsamer oder schneller ist weiß ich nicht.

Wenn du mal ein Gegner brauchst sag bescheid


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2015)

Mal was anderes: Sportwagen: Ford GT erhält Windschutzscheibe aus Gorilla Glass - Golem.de


----------



## JaniZz (17. Dezember 2015)

Das mag sein...
Deswegen gibt es auch den HR Motor, der alles besser macht als die Vorgänger. 

Der ist schon um einiges spritziger.

Wenn du mal im Ruhrgebiet unterwegs bist, sag Bescheid [emoji14]


Aber mittlerweile sieht man neben jeden Kombi alt aus


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

Das würde ich so nicht sagen, die meisten Kombis werden von Vertrettern gefahren und besitzen darum einen nicht sonderlich starken Traktor Motor. Die fahren zwar unglaublich gerne dicht auf und denken das sie durch den Vordermann kriechen können... aber das wars auch schon. 

Bin leider nur noch sehr selten im Ruhrgebiet, komme ursprünglich aus Bochum. Aber leider habe ich da keine Verwandten mehr


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Statt esp kann man bei allrad aich einfach gas geben und der fährt dahin wo man will.


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

Schon einmal einen Allradler im Grenzbereich gefahren um solche Aussagen zu tätigen?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem ist Allrad nicht gleich Allrad. 
Bei einfach Gas geben ohne ESP, kann einen schnell mal das Heck überholen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

na normaler Allrad halt, permanent 50:50 das elektronische zeug ist eh alles mist.


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2015)

Wie viele Fahrzeuge mit diesem "elektronischen Zeug" bist Du denn schon gefahren? Dein irgendwo gelesenes "Fachwissen" ist in Kombination mit Deinen Verallgemeinerungen wirklich, wirklich zum kotzen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja und weist du was ich noch zum kotzen finde, die ganzen helfer die einem das fahren abnehmen. Bei Heckantrieb und 500+ PS kann man vielleicht mal über ESP nachdenken. Aber hier zu behaupten ein Allrad Auto braucht ESP ist schwachsinn. macht das auto nur langsamer. Ein Kumpel fährt auch 550 PS und Allrad ohne elektronische Scheiß Helfer und das Auto fährt trotzdem richtig geil, und hat keine Probleme mit Traktion oder ausbrechen. 

ESP ist doch nur dazu da eine vernünftige und gute Fahrwerksabstimmung zu ersetzen. Und dann denken die Leute sie sind immer schnell mit ihrem Auto unterwegs wenn in jeder Kurve voll das ESP am regeln ist. In Wahrheit können sie überhaupt nicht fahren, und schneller sind sie dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel fährt auch 550 PS und Allrad ohne elektronische Scheiß Helfer und das Auto fährt trotzdem richtig geil, und hat keine Probleme mit Traktion oder ausbrechen.


Was für eine Auto ist das? Bist Du es selbst schon gefahren? Das stärkste Auto, mit dem ich jemals gefahren bin, war ein CLS 63 AMG. In dem Teil halte ich die elektronischen Helferlein für durchaus sinnvoll. Ich bin allerdings auch kein Rennfahrer wie Du und habe eher wenig Erfahrung mit so hoch motorisierten Autos. Mea culpa.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich nicht. Ausserdem muss ich das doch gar nicht fahren, reicht doch wenn er das fährt und ich sehe das er nicht jede Kurve fast abfliegt ^^ Ich muss das doch auch gar nicht fahren können, weils ja nicht meins ist. Wenn man das Auto dann hat kann man doch lernen damit zu fahren, statt sich eine dreckskarre mit 100 helfer zu kaufen und sich darauf zu verlassen.


----------



## worco (17. Dezember 2015)

Edit....


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Ausserdem muss ich das doch gar nicht fahren, reicht doch wenn er das fährt und ich sehe das er nicht jede Kurve fast abfliegt ^^ Ich muss das doch auch gar nicht fahren können, weils ja nicht meins ist. Wenn man das Auto dann hat kann man doch lernen damit zu fahren, statt sich eine dreckskarre mit 100 helfer zu kaufen und sich darauf zu verlassen.



ESP wurde auch nicht zu "sinnlos wie bekloppt in Kurven heizen" entwickelt.
Es geht dabei darum den Fahrer in überraschenden Extremsitiationen zu unterstützen.
Da du wenig fährst kennst du solche Situationen vermutlich nicht. 
Stell dir daher einfach eine dunkle nasse Straße vor, du fährst mit Landstraßengeschwindigkeit um eine Kurve und plötzlich steht ein ELCH auf der Straße. 
Du bist darauf nicht vorbereiten, lenkst (zu stark?!) nach links und dann nach rechts und nebenbei bremst du noch. (zu viel?!)
Damit dein Auto nicht unkontrolliert zu schleudern beginnt --> gibt es ESP.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

pff, die meisten frontkratzer mit 90 ps haben esp da ist es einfach unnötig. Wie schon geschrieben mit nem vernünftigen Fahrwerk bricht der wagen nichtaus bei schnellem rechts links lenken.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2015)

Und das weißt du aufgrund deiner wahnsinnigen Erfahrung?


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2015)

Das ESP schlechtere Fahrwerke beherrschbarer macht bestreite ich nicht.
Aber nochmal, es geht dabei nicht um die PS-Zahl, es geht um stabilität......du kannst auch ein 45PS Auto zum schleudern bringen.
Mal davon ab das auch gute Fahrwerke bei schnellen (hektischen) rechts - links wechseln ins schleudern kommen können.
Extra für dich nochmal ein älteres Lehrvideo:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXnqXBAD3yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Totaler verkaufsfilm und total übertrieben. Hast du dir mal die Schwankungen um die Hochachse angesehen ? Bei einem vernünftigen Fahrwerk sind die bei weitem nicht so extrem. Dann gibt es dort auch kein Untersteuern, wenn man zuschnell voll einlenkt untersteuert fast jedes auto eher als das das Heck ausbricht. Komischerweise fahren die autos in dem video quasi wie auf schienen. Die Autos ohne ESP sind fast nur animiert. Und wenn das Auto mal ausbricht und man nicht gegenlenkt ist man selber schuld. Jedoch passiert Gegenlenken automatisch aus reflex.

EDIT: Beispiel audi untersteuern. 

Der rote lenkt viel weiter ein, beim 2. nichtmehr. Den Bremsimpuls an der Hinterachse kann man auch durch die Handbremse machen. Wer so fährt wie in dem video das rote auto gehört weggesperrt.

Alles total gestellt und fernab der realität


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2015)

Deine Handbremse bremst also nur ein Rad ab.......ah ich verstehe du hast 2 Handbremshebel für links und rechts. Und je nach Schleuderlage ziehst du den richtigen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Es ist in dem Fall völlig egal ob ein oder beide Räder gebremst werden, es kommt doch darauf an das man nichtmehr untersteuer, das passt schon wenn du krasses untersteuern hast und mal kurz die handbremse, dann kommste auch vernünftig um die kurve. 

Aber auch hier wieder, durch eine vernünftiges Fahrwerk und Reifen kann man das locker vermeiden. Ein vernünftig eingestelltes Fahrwerk hat kein Untersteuern, und dazu noch vernünftige Reifen und du kannst die Kurven viel viel schneller nehmen. Also ersetzt ESP auch hier wieder ein gutes Fahrwerk.

Auch wird in dem Video ein Auto die ganze Zeit genommen was ohne ESP umkippt und dann auf der Seite liegt, was einfach zeigt wie ******* das auto ist.


----------



## Hitman-47 (17. Dezember 2015)

Es ist echt eine Schande für die gesamte Automobilindustrie, dass du (Excite) noch nicht früher geboren wurdest und die Entwicklung hättest in die richtige Richtung lenken können. Man mag sich gar nicht vorstellen, wo wir heute wären, bestimmt weitaus näher am perfekten Auto und die Verkehrstoten wären bestimmt auch nahe an 0.

Ich bin hier zwar nur stiller Mitleser, aber was du da manchmal vom Stapel lässt schlägt doch jedem Fass den Boden aus. Du hast natürlich nicht immer Unrecht, aber könntest du mal aufhören deine Meinung einfach als Allgemeingültig darzustellen? Du musst dich so nicht wundern dass du die Missgunst aller Threadbeteiligten auf dich ziehst. Da du auch schon das ein oder andere mal erwähntest, dass du angeblich studierst, sollte dir das doch eigentlich selbstverständlich sein? Da lernt man doch, sich korrekt auszudrücken. 
Du kannst gerne der Meinung sein, dass dir Autos ohne ESP (oder sonstwelchen Assistenten) lieber sind (was ich auch verstehen kann). Das kannst du auch gerne kundtun, schön ist es dabei noch wenn es nachvollziehbar und sachlich begründet ist. Dann allerdings so Posts rauszuhauen die sich lesen wie "Die Welt wäre ohne dieses ESP&Co, was an Überflüssigkeit mit Fußpilz gleichzusetzen sei, doch ein viel besserer Ort" ist einfach....undurchdacht.

Just my 2 Cents.


Hab die Woche auch nen Erlkönig von scheinbar einem Mercedes GLC Coupe gesehen. So langsam komm ich nicht mehr drauf klar was die alles für verschiedene Modelle auf den Markt werfen. Meinem Geschmack nach sollte es eher in Richtung Klasse statt Masse gehen....aber mei, der Markt wills ja scheinbar.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Nein es geht darum das es so dargestellt wird, das ein Auto ohne ESP nicht kontrollierbar ist, schau dir mal das Video an. Dabei ist es meist einfach nur ein schlechtes Fahrwerk, oder schlechte Reifen. Oder es werden absichtlich grobe Fahrfehler gemacht. 
ESP wird dann als Allheilmittel für alles dargestellt. 
Es ist natürlich billiger einfach ESP einzubauen statt ein gutes Fahrwerk mit guten Reifen. Und ohne ESP muss man dem Fahrer auch noch sagen das er Fahren lernen muss. 

ESP ist keine schlechte Idee. 

Jedoch sollte man zuerst alles andere verbessern und das ESP sollte erst dann eingreifen wenn der Fahrer es selber nichtmehr retten kann, und nicht wenn das Auto mal ein zwei meter untersteuert.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Dezember 2015)

Grobe Fahrfehler passieren manchen Leute in Schockmomenten aber wohl ab und zu, oder wie erklärst du dir viel Unfälle?

Ein bis zwei Meter untersteuern kann beim ausweichen aber wohl den Unterschied zwischen ausgewichen und Unfall ausmachen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde ESP gar nicht übel... ...solange man es abschalten kann.  Schade das bei Straßenautos das ESP nicht für Verbesserung der Kurvengeschwindigkeit genutzt wird, sondern zur Sicherheit. Ein Schalter Performance <-> Sicherheit wär nicht schlecht.



Flybarless schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schlupf gibt es immer bei der Verbindung Reifen zu Asphalt. Ist ja keine
> Verzahnte Verbindung...
> ...



Was? 

10% Schlupf bei 200km/h bedeutet das die Reifen mit 220 km/h drehen, obwohl das Auto nur 200 km/h fährt. Wenn das wirklich so wäre, dann würde der Tacho sofort von 220 auf 200 zurückschallen, wenn du die Kupplung trittst.
Schonmal mit 10% Schlupf gefahren? Im Schnee kann man das über sehr lange Zeit aufrecht erhalten, selbst mit einem Allrad. Du musst halt nur die ganze Zeit die Kiste wie verrückt korregieren, weil man sonst irgendwo hinfährt.
"Normaler" Schlupf beim Fahren liegt unter 1%, wie Riverna schon richtig sagte.
Denn 10% Schlupf beim fahren geht allein schon mal gar nicht aus dem Grund, weil du dann auch 10% deiner Antriebsleistung an den Rädern in Wärme wandelst. Das ergibt sehr schnell sehr viel Qualm.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Deshalb muss man das trainieren und nciht ESP einbauen. Aber ESP reinknallen ist halt billiger. solange Sachen keinen Aufpreis kosten werden sie nur eingebaut in ein Auto um kosten zu sparen.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2015)

Öhem, grad gelesen. Laut DPA will das Umweltbundesamt die Steuererleichterung für Diesel kippen.  Schrittweise Anpassung auf Benzinniveau. Zudem soll es Fahrverbotszonen für Dieselfahrzeuge geben (in Innenstädten). Als Auslöser für diesen Schritt benennt die DPA, bzw. das Umweltbundesamt den Dieselskandal. Danke VW!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Na endlich. In keinem anderen Land is Diesel so billig wie hier, kostet normal fast gleich wie Benzin oder teurer. In anderen Ländern sind darum auch nur um die 20% Dieselfahrzeuge. in deutschland über 40% 
Nachdem sie schon die Steuererleichterung für E85 gekippt haben ist das nur fair


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2015)

Wegfall der Steuerbegünstigung: Abgas-Skandal und die Folgen: Bundesregierung gibt Diesel zum Abschuss frei - Video - Video - FOCUS Online Mobile


----------



## aloha84 (17. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Öhem, grad gelesen. Laut DPA will das Umweltbundesamt die Steuererleichterung für Diesel kippen.  Schrittweise Anpassung auf Benzinniveau. Zudem soll es Fahrverbotszonen für Dieselfahrzeuge geben (in Innenstädten). Als Auslöser für diesen Schritt benennt die DPA, bzw. das Umweltbundesamt den Dieselskandal. Danke VW!



Das Bundesumweltamt will noch ganz andere sachen.
Aber wird sind ja Gott sei Dank nicht bei "wünsch dir was".
Schon die Argumentation ist selten dämlich: ".....Dieselfahrzeuge tragen dazu bei, dass so wenig Elektrofahrzeuge verkauft werden...." 
Einen finanziellen vorteil erzielt man bei einem Diesel durch "viel fahren", welches reine Elektromobil kann denn ohne Zwischenladung mehr als 300km am Stück bewegt werden?! Achso und es sollte maximal 25t€ kosten....keines!
Und Hybridlösungen sind ebenfalls kein Dieselersatz, sobald man mit den Dingern auf der AB unterwegs ist, hat sich das mit dem umweltfreundlich bei Hybriden erledigt.
Und der nächste Punkt ist "die Transportbranche wird davon nicht betroffen sein" --> ja logisch, die machen ja keinen Dreck.....oh upps stimmt jetzt gehts ja gar nicht mehr um umweltfreundlichkeit --> sondern darum dass die transportierten Waren nicht auf einmal teurer werden könnten.
In meinen Augen ist das UBA einfach mal weltfremd, wenn ich da schon die Gespräche während der Mittagspausen höre: "Ey es wäre voll toll wenn ALLE mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren müssten.....ja das sollte Gesetz werden!"
--> das sind Öko-Faschisten!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Hier gehts nur um neuwagen verkäufe. Dieselautos würden drastisch an wert auf dem gebrauchtwagenmarkt verlieren.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich halte es für absolut sinnvoll, Diesel höher zu besteuern. Mit den Steuereinnahmen sollen Elektroautos subventioniert werden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Dezember 2015)

Elektroautos sind noch sehr weit vom wirklich im Alltag gut nutzbarem Ersatz weg.
Das ganze steht und fällt mit dem Akku.
Und jetzt mit aller Gewalt E-Autos zu forcieren, die dann mit super sauberem Braunkohlestrom fahren ist in meinen Augen mehr als dämlich.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Elektroautos sind noch sehr weit vom wirklich im Alltag gut nutzbarem Ersatz weg.
> Das ganze steht und fällt mit dem Akku.


Ein Tesla Model S ist also nicht alltagstauglich?
 Und was fehlt dir bei den E-Autos?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Auch wird in dem Video ein Auto die ganze Zeit genommen was ohne ESP umkippt und dann auf der Seite liegt, was einfach zeigt wie ******* das auto ist.


Musstest du schonmal bei 180km/h jemanden ausweichen, mit einem ganz normalen Auto?
Dann weisst du was ESP kann.
Wie willst du denn ein Fahrwerk konstruieren, das keinerlei ausbrechen des Fahrzeugs zulässt und dann noch im normalen Strassenverkehr ohne Probleme zu bewegen ist?
Und wenn du jedwede Fahrhilfe ablehnst, welches Auto willst du dann noch fahren?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein Tesla Model S ist also nicht alltagstauglich?
> Und was fehlt dir bei den E-Autos?


Reichweite?   Fahr mal mit nem Tesla ne weitere Strecke wie mit einem Benzinauto. Auf die Bahn und gib ihm. Dauert bestimmt 5 Stunden länger, weil man ständig am laden ist. Die Reichweitenangaben der Hersteller sind das absolute Optimum, was man im Windschatten hinter einem LKW bei 60 km/h erreicht. Die echte Reichweite liegt etwa bei der Hälfte.


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Musstest du schonmal bei 180km/h jemanden ausweichen, mit einem ganz normalen Auto?
> Dann weisst du was ESP kann.



Natürlich musste er das nicht. Insofern weiß er das auch nicht.  

Ohne Witz, der 18jährige Justin aus Sachsen-Anhalt, mit dem Honda geht mir richtig auf die Nerven. Ist das seitens der Moderation hier so gewünscht bzw. geduldet? Falls ja, würde es mich nicht wundern, falls die Leute (mich inbegriffen) hier irgendwann abhauen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei 180 schafft man einen schnellen Spurwechsel auch ohne ESP. Woanders darf man eh nicht so schnell fahren. Zumal man auf der AB recht weit sehen kann


----------



## Hänschen (17. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe will Bosch eine Fabrik aufbauen wo sie Lithium-Akkus mit doppelter Ladung
 wie bisher und auch noch nicht-explosiv bauen wollen.

Die haben neuartige Elektrodentechnik von einem Startup das auch die Patentrechte hat meine ich mich zu erinnern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja super, dann müssen die aber erstmal das Stromnetz ausbauen. Ansonsten ist man tagelang sein Auto am laden.

In dein Elektroauto bekommst du in deinem Privathaus maximal ~8,5kW pro Stunde reingeladen. Das Benzinauto mit 65 Liter Tank befüllst du in 2 Minuten mit ~700 kWh.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bei 180 schafft man einen schnellen Spurwechsel auch ohne ESP. Woanders darf man eh nicht so schnell fahren. Zumal man auf der AB recht weit sehen kann


Ähmm, ich rede von zB nem LKW der Kurz vor dir rauszieht.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich halte es für absolut sinnvoll, Diesel höher  zu besteuern. Mit den Steuereinnahmen sollen Elektroautos subventioniert  werden.



Als waeren die nicht schon genug subventioniert.
Wie waers wenn die Automobilindustrie da selbst mal in die Forschung investiert?
Noe lieber den x-ten Aufguss eines Golf (fuege Fahrzeug deiner Wahl ein) und trotzdem Subventionen abgreifen.
E-Autos so unattraktiv machen, das keine vernuenftige Nachfrage da ist, dann kann man so weitermachen wie gewohnt.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein Tesla Model S ist also nicht alltagstauglich?
> Und was fehlt dir bei den E-Autos?



Preis? Aber noch wichtiger: Moeglichkeit fuer Jeden sein E-Fahrzeug aufzuladen und nicht nur fuer Eigenheimbesitzer.
Wie stellst dir das vor in Staedten, wo du nichtmal sicher einen Parkplatz in der Naehe deines Wohnhauses hast? 
Kabeltrommel ausm 4ten Stock  ausm Fenster ueber 3 Straßen zum Auto?


Es fehlt einfach ein ordentliches Infrastrukturkonzept und die Umsetzung desselben.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, was fuer Hintergruende tatsaechlich die E-Fahrzeuge ausbremsen.

Stell mir grad vor, was mit den ganzen Oelfoerderlaender passiert, wenn zumindest Europa konsequent auf E-Mobilitaet setzen wuerde. 
Vom Reichtum zurueck zum Beduinendasein in wenigen Jahren (ueberspitzt dargestellt)

Interessant find ich auch die ganze Story um das E-Auto von General Motors in den 90er. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_EV1





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja super, dann müssen die aber erstmal das  Stromnetz ausbauen. Ansonsten ist man tagelang sein Auto am laden.
> 
> In dein Elektroauto bekommst du in deinem Privathaus maximal ~8,5kW pro  Stunde reingeladen. Das Benzinauto mit 65 Liter Tank befüllst du in 2  Minuten mit ~700 kWh.


Woher weist du jetzt genau wieviel jeder Haushalt da bereitstellen kann?
Wie kommst du auf die ~8,5kW/h?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Woher weist du jetzt genau wieviel jeder Haushalt da bereitstellen kann?
> Wie kommst du auf die ~8,5kW/h?


Der höchste Ladestandard, den es zur Zeit für E-Autos gibt ist das Mode 3 Ladekabel. Das stellt 400V mit 3 Phasen und 16A bereit. Eine 32A Variante wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben.

Über das Mode 3 Kabel können also maximal ~11kW/h fließen. Bei einer typischen Ladeeffektivität von 80%(AC/DC Wandlung und Ladeverlustleistung) bekommt man etwa 8,5 kW pro Stunde in seine Batterie.

Wenn man natürlich nur 230V und eine Phase hat, dann sollte man lieber kein Elektroauto kaufen. Da läd sich das Auto zu tode.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der höchste Ladestandard, den es zur Zeit für E-Autos gibt ist das Mode 3 Ladekabel. Das stellt 400V mit 3 Phasen und 16A bereit. Eine 32A Variante wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben.
> 
> Über das Mode 3 Kabel können also maximal ~11kW/h fließen. Bei einer typischen Ladeeffektivität von 80%(AC/DC Wandlung und Ladeverlustleistung) bekommt man etwa 8,5 kW pro Stunde in seine Batterie.
> 
> Wenn man natürlich nur 230V und eine Phase hat, dann sollte man lieber kein Elektroauto kaufen. Da läd sich das Auto zu tode.



Ich bin da jetzt nicht ganz so in der Materie E-Autos drinnen.
Frage: was ist genau das?


----------



## Mosed (17. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein Tesla Model S ist also nicht alltagstauglich?
> Und was fehlt dir bei den E-Autos?



- Wo soll das Geld zum kaufen her kommen? 
- Wo soll man den laden als "Nicht-Eigenheim-Besitzer"?
- Was mache ich, wenn mehr als 400 km fahren will? (Im "nicht NEFZ-Betrieb")

Ein Tesla-Model S ist als Zweitwagen für reiche Eigenheim-Besitzer alltagstauglich, ja.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin da jetzt nicht ganz so in der Materie E-Autos drinnen.
> Frage: was ist genau das?



Such mal einen Hersteller der das Kabel unterstützt.  Wenn das Auto nur mit 16A läd, bringt es dir halt nichts, wenn du 32A bereitstellst.

...und jetzt komm bitte nicht an mit dem Argument das du dir eine DC Schnelladesäule aus den Hof stellst. Die kostet schlappe 30000€ und du brauchst einen Industrieanschluss in deinem Haus. Ein Stromanschluss von einem normalen Privathaus kann keine 50kW Ladesäule händeln.  ...von dem netten Lärm der Säule mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## Verminaard (17. Dezember 2015)

Waere nett gewesen, wenn du dich da klarer ausgedrueckt haettest.
Hatte geschrieben das ich mich da nicht wirklich auskenne, was explizit solche technischen Details angeht.
Ich bin hier mehr der Elektriker als KFZ-Fachmann.

Mhh gerade den Wiki Artikel ueber CCS ueberflogen.
Um hier irgendwelche Aussagen taetigen zu koennen, muss ich mich etwas mehr in das Ganze einlesen.

Vielleicht gibts eine leicht verstaendliche Kurzfassung?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, ich rede von zB nem LKW der Kurz vor dir rauszieht.



Sieht man doch rechtzeitig, deshalb gibt es ja blinker. Hast ja immer noch eine Spur neben dir links wo du schnell rüberkannst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2015)

Hmm puh, Kurzfassung? Glaube nicht. 

Ich mache es halt beruflich mit den E Autos. Kann sein das ich manchmal ein wenig viel Vorwissen vorrausetze.
Die Hersteller haben sich halt mehr oder weniger im Moment darauf verständigt das die ihre OnBoard Lader aus diversen Gründen nur auf 16A AC auslegen. Bei den Schnelladestationen an Autobahnen stehen die großen DC Ladestationen, wo richtig Leistung durchgeht. So ne Ladestation kann man aber allein schon von der Größe her nicht in ein Auto bekommen. Alleine die Wärmeabfuhr bei so schnellen Ladungen ist ja enorm.

Selbst bei einer Mode 3 16A Ladung ist dein Auto permanent am Kühlen. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich das bei uns in der Firma an der Wallbox die Autos mit laufendem Lüfter stehen. Im Sommer bei 30°C läuft auch der Klimakompressor die ganze Zeit mit. Da wird beim Laden richtig Energie verbrannt.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sieht man doch rechtzeitig, deshalb gibt es ja blinker. Hast ja immer noch eine Spur neben dir links wo du schnell rüberkannst.


Oh man, du verstehst es echt nicht.
Klar jeder LKW/PKW Fahrer sieht immer vorher nach hinten und setzt den Blinker, es gibt niemanden der einfach so vor dir rauszieht.
Auch haben wir überall mindestens 3 Spuren, um dann zur Not noch ausweichen zu können.


----------



## keinnick (17. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sieht man doch rechtzeitig, deshalb gibt es ja blinker. Hast ja immer noch eine Spur neben dir links wo du schnell rüberkannst.



Hast Du schon mal vergessen zu blinken? Oder warst Du schon mal kurz unaufmerksam oder vielleicht auch einfach nur zu schnell für die jeweilige Situation?`Ich denke nicht, denn Du scheinst der Prototyp des perfekten Fahrers zu sein. Anders kann ich mir Deine Beiträge hier nicht erklären.  Du bist noch nicht mal aus der Probezeit für Deinen Lappen und schwingst hier die großen Reden. Ich frage mich, wie Leute wie Du überhaupt durchs Leben kommen. 

Langsam glaube ich echt, dass  Dein "Wissen" auf Deinen YT-Channel und "Cobra 11" basiert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Oe8TS20jtg


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2015)

Seine Lets Plays sind aber eigentlich ganz gut. Schon öfters geschaut.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Dezember 2015)

Leute, ich kann nur eins sagen: IGNORIERT IHN DOCH EINFACH.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Sieht man doch rechtzeitig, deshalb gibt es ja blinker. Hast ja immer noch eine Spur neben dir links wo du schnell rüberkannst.



Stimmt und zur Not gibt's auch der Standstreifen her und wenn gar nichts mehr geht spring ich einfach raus oder steig rechtzeitig auf's Dach und springe über das Hindernis. Alle mal besser als der ESP Kackdreck da.


----------



## s-icon (17. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich halte es für absolut sinnvoll, Diesel höher zu besteuern. Mit den Steuereinnahmen sollen Elektroautos subventioniert werden.



Deine Eltern sind Renault Händler richtig?
Renault schafft es ja nicht einmal die Teile zu bauen und auszuliefern.
Wir haben Ende Mai/ Anfang Juli 5 Renault Zoe bestellt, Unverbindlicher Liefertermin war Ende September.
Nun haben wir Dezember und mein Händler meinte innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Monate tut sich da nichts mehr.
Jetzt werden die Bestellungen storniert.

PS: Die Fahrzeuge sind bereits gebaut und stehen bei Renault


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Musstest du schonmal bei 180km/h jemanden ausweichen, mit einem ganz normalen Auto?



Woher soll er das wissen? Seine Möhren schaffen doch maximal 160km/h. 

Ich sag lieber zu dem unqualifizierten Mist von Excite nichts, sonst werde ich wieder ausfallend. Ich hoffe nur das er niemanden tot fährt durch seine Überheblichkeit.


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Deine Eltern sind Renault Händler richtig?
> Renault schafft es ja nicht einmal die Teile zu bauen und auszuliefern.
> Wir haben Ende Mai/ Anfang Juli 5 Renault Zoe bestellt, Unverbindlicher Liefertermin war Ende September.
> Nun haben wir Dezember und mein Händler meinte innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Monate tut sich da nichts mehr.
> ...



Und was hab ich damit zu tun?


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2015)

Er wollte dich an seinem Unmut teilhaben lassen... ich bin übrigends dafür Elektro Autos zu besteuern und damit den Spritpreis zu subventionieren.


----------



## dsdenni (18. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er wollte dich an seinem Unmut teilhaben lassen... ich bin übrigends dafür Elektro Autos zu besteuern und damit den Spritpreis zu subventionieren.


[emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38] 

Bei der Anzahl an E-Autos lohnt das doch garnicht


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2015)

Einfach nur aus Trotz ...


----------



## s-icon (18. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Und was hab ich damit zu tun?



Das war ja kein Angriff gegen dich, aber ich finde es quatsch Autos zu Subventionieren, die derzeit nicht wirklich Lieferbar/ Bezahlbar und für auf Langstrecken Nutzbar sind.
Außerdem wieso sollten Elektroautos subventioniert werden? 

Elektroautos sind ja nicht Emissionsfrei, sondern die Emissionen werden nur verlagert.
Die Herstellung der Akkus verschling auch eine menge Rohstoffe.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Selbst bei einer Mode 3 16A Ladung ist dein Auto permanent am Kühlen. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich das bei uns in der Firma an der Wallbox die Autos mit laufendem Lüfter stehen. Im Sommer bei 30°C läuft auch der Klimakompressor die ganze Zeit mit. Da wird beim Laden richtig Energie verbrannt.



:O

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass da soviel an Abwärme entsteht. Wo fällt die denn an? Wird da intern nochmal auf die Spannung der Batterie heruntergewandelt? Und von Wechsel- auf Gleichstrom? Oder läuft da schon Gleichstrom aus der Ladestation?
So langsam verstehe ich auch, warum sich E-Autos noch nicht durchgesetzt haben...


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das war ja kein Angriff gegen dich, aber ich finde es quatsch Autos zu Subventionieren, die derzeit nicht wirklich Lieferbar/ Bezahlbar und für auf Langstrecken Nutzbar sind.
> Außerdem wieso sollten Elektroautos subventioniert werden?
> 
> Elektroautos sind ja nicht Emissionsfrei, sondern die Emissionen werden nur verlagert.
> Die Herstellung der Akkus verschling auch eine menge Rohstoffe.





Umgekehrt, warum soll Diesel steuervergünstigt, also quasi subventioniert sein? 

Ansonsten: Ordentliche Subvention = Kaufanreiz = Marktbelebung = mehr Hersteller/Modelle = günstige, fristgerecht lieferbare E-Autos für alle. ^^ So what?


----------



## Zeiss (18. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem mit dem Laden hat man dann aber immernoch nicht gelöst. Und dann, wird der Strom für's Laden auch subvensioniert? Weil sonst bei massiv steigendem Stromverbrauch wird es sehr interessant.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Umgekehrt, warum soll Diesel steuervergünstigt, also quasi subventioniert sein?
> 
> Ansonsten: Ordentliche Subvention = Kaufanreiz = Marktbelebung = mehr Hersteller/Modelle = günstige, fristgerecht lieferbare E-Autos für alle. ^^ So what?



Der Treibstoff Diesel ist anders versteuert um den größten Verbraucher passiv zu subventionieren --> die Industrie.
Damit der Private nach Möglichkeit keinen Diesel kauft/fährt, ist die KFZ Steuer auf den Diesel höher.
Was mich am UBA halt aufregt ist diese "nicht bis zum Ende denken".
Unsere Stromnetze sind mit der Energiewende völlig überlastet, wir bekommen es ja noch nicht mal hin eine vernünftige Stromtrasse nach Bayern zu bauen.....wir bezahlen andere Länder dafür, dass sie uns Strom abnehmen! 
Aber das Wichtigste für das UBA ist, E-Autos zu fördern!
Übrigens sieht das UBA andere Studien als ebenfalls sinnvoll an, z.B.: eine neue "Verkehrskonzeptstudie":
- Auto freie Innenstädte
- maximal 30km/h in allen Städten
- maximal 80 km/h auf Landstraßen
- maximal 100km/h auf Autobahnen
Ziel CO2 Ausstoßverringerung.


----------



## s-icon (18. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Umgekehrt, warum soll Diesel steuervergünstigt, also quasi subventioniert sein?
> 
> Ansonsten: Ordentliche Subvention = Kaufanreiz = Marktbelebung = mehr Hersteller/Modelle = günstige, fristgerecht lieferbare E-Autos für alle. ^^ So what?



Das ist zu kurzfristig gedacht.
Sämtliche unserer LKWs und Lieferwagen fahren mit Diesel.
Wäre Diesel teurer, müssten wir die Preiserhöhung an unsere Kunden weitergeben und die geben die weiter an die Endverbraucher.
Am Ende zahlst du für alles mehr, damit andere E- Autos fahren.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2015)

@s-icon

So siehts aus!


----------



## XE85 (18. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Sämtliche unserer LKWs und Lieferwagen fahren mit Diesel.
> Wäre Diesel teurer, müssten wir die Preiserhöhung an unsere Kunden weitergeben und die geben die weiter an die Endverbraucher.



Der Anteil an Transportkosten am Preis Prduktes sind etwa 3 - 4%. Und das sind die gesammten Transportkosten. Wenn davon der Sprit 1% ausmacht ist es eh schon viel. Dann würde eine Preissteigerung beim Sprit von 100%, eine Preissteigerung des Produktes um 1% rechtfertigen.


----------



## worco (18. Dezember 2015)

Edit...


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das ist zu kurzfristig gedacht.
> Sämtliche unserer LKWs und Lieferwagen fahren mit Diesel.
> Wäre Diesel teurer, müssten wir die Preiserhöhung an unsere Kunden weitergeben und die geben die weiter an die Endverbraucher.



Dagegen sagt auch niemand was. Es gibt aber keinen Grund, warum Diesel für Privatpersonen steuervergünstigt ist.


----------



## keinnick (18. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dagegen sagt auch niemand was. Es gibt aber keinen Grund, warum Diesel für Privatpersonen steuervergünstigt ist.



Möchtest Du an der Zapfsäule zwischen Privatperson und Gewerbetreibenden unterscheiden?


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2015)

Wird doch schon gemacht. Für was gibts LKW-Diesel?

Sollte, so wie vom UBA geplant, Diesel höher besteuert werden, müssen die sich da halt was einfallen lassen. Das Transportwesen soll von der Steuererhöhung ja ausgeschlossen sein. Wenn sie denn überhaupt kommt.


----------



## s-icon (18. Dezember 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Der Anteil an Transportkosten am Preis Prduktes sind etwa 3 - 4%. Und das sind die gesammten Transportkosten. Wenn davon der Sprit 1% ausmacht ist es eh schon viel. Dann würde eine Preissteigerung beim Sprit von 100%, eine Preissteigerung des Produktes um 1% rechtfertigen.



Auch wenn es nur wenig ist, am Ende schlägt jeder etwas drauf.
Wenn am Ende der Kette sich ein Dienstleister befindet: Restaurant, Friseur etc. werden die Preissteigerungen bestimmt nicht 1:1 weitergegeben.



worco schrieb:


> S-Icon, nochmal die Nachfrage nach Erfahrungen mit "Exotic Cars". Hast du Erfahrung mit Mclaren? Bei einer Freundin von mir steht grade zur Debatte McLaren 650s Spider, 488 Spider oder Hurracan(den find ich aber bäh). Im Ntz findet man halt nur sehr wenig



Mein bester Freund fährt einen McLaren 650s Spider. Leistungsmäßig Klasse, der Motor will aber gedreht werden, im unteren Drehzahlbereich herrscht Flaute.
Optisch naja, sieht von vorne aus wie ein Toyota GT86.
488 Spider find ich Klasse, der nicht Spider ist bestellt.
Huracan und allgemein Lambo find ich hässlich.



Seabound schrieb:


> Wird doch schon gemacht. Für was gibts LKW-Diesel?



Ist nur Mengenrabatt, hat mit der Steuer nichts zu tun.


----------



## keinnick (18. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wird doch schon gemacht. Für was gibts LKW-Diesel?



Nicht jeder Gewerbetreibende fährt nen LKW. Davon abgesehen sind beim "LKW-Diesel" lediglich die Zapfsäulen anderes dimensioniert und man bekommt nen kleinen Rabatt (glaube nen halben Cent pro Liter), weil so ein LKW eben meist nicht nur 50 Liter tankt. Das Zeug was da raus kommt ist dasselbe und da wird auch nichts subventioniert.


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin dagegen die Steuer für Diesel zu erhöhen. Finde es auch sehr schade das die Steuervergünstigung für E85 komplett wegfällt. Jetzt haben die Tankstellen keinen Grund mehr es zu vertreiben und ich kann mein Auto nächstes Jahr doch nicht mehr auf E85 abstimmen


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Gewerbetreibende fährt nen LKW. Davon abgesehen sind beim "LKW-Diesel" lediglich die Zapfsäulen anderes dimensioniert und man bekommt nen kleinen Rabatt (glaube nen halben Cent pro Liter), weil so ein LKW eben meist nicht nur 50 Liter tankt. Das Zeug was da raus kommt ist dasselbe und da wird auch nichts subventioniert.



Es ging ums Technische. Bei LKW ist separates Tanken ja jetzt schon möglich. Wie das dann genau umgesetzt werden soll, muss sich der Gesetzgeber Gedanken drüber machen wenns so weit ist. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen die Steuer für Diesel zu erhöhen. Finde es auch sehr schade das die Steuervergünstigung für E85 komplett wegfällt. Jetzt haben die Tankstellen keinen Grund mehr es zu vertreiben und ich kann mein Auto nächstes Jahr doch nicht mehr auf E85 abstimmen





Treibstoff ist doch eh schon viel zu günstig. Wenn sich der Liter zwischen 2 € bis 2,50 € einpendeln würde, wäre das sehr vernünftig und sinnvoll. Der Wegfall von Steuererleichterungen, bzw. die Gleichbesteuerung aller Treibstoffarten ist schlichtweg zu begrüßen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja natürlich ist das möglich. Die Hersteller können sich auch darauf einigen, für jedes Modell einen gesonderten Durchmesser für den Tankstutzen einzuführen. Dann könnte man sogar eigene Zapfsäulen, nur für VW Polos anbieten. Ich kann Dir gerade aber nicht folgen. 

Und inwiefern ist Sprit zu günstig bzw. warum empfindest Du ausgerechnet Deinen Phantasiepreis von 2-2,50 Euro jetzt für sinnvoll?


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Treibstoff ist doch eh schon viel zu günstig. Wenn sich der Liter zwischen 2 € bis 2,50 € einpendeln würde, wäre das sehr vernünftig und sinnvoll. Der Wegfall von Steuererleichterungen, bzw. die Gleichbesteuerung aller Treibstoffarten ist schlichtweg zu begrüßen.



Genau damit man noch weniger von seinem Lohn hat weil noch mehr für Sprit drauf geht... 
Es gibt Leute die müssen 2500 Kilometer im Monat zur Arbeit fahren. Das wäre bei einer Verdopplung des Spritpreises in diesem Fall ein Kostenfaktor von 250Euro... nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit sich seine Arbeit direkt am Wohnort auszusuchen. Wenn dich die niedrigen Spritpreise so stören, zieh dich einfach nach Großbritannien. Aber deine Misgunst den Leuten gegenüber die sich über niedrige Spritpreise freuen ist einfach zum Kotzen. Nur damit deine total weltfremden Elektroautos besser ankommen... wenn sie Teile nicht so verkorkst wären, kämen sie von alleine besser an ohne den Markt zu manipulieren. 

Ich würde mich kaputt lachen wenn irgendwann eine dicke Besteuerung auf den Strom für Elektrofahrzeuge kommt und man dann 2Euro für 100 Kilometer mit den Rasenmähern bezahlen muss... Leuten wie dir würde ich das sogar können.

Aber mir kann es egal sein, mein LPG ist noch einige Jahre steuervergünstigt... lang lebe der Verbrennungsmotor !


----------



## s-icon (18. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und inwiefern ist Sprit zu günstig bzw. warum empfindest Du ausgerechnet Deinen Phantasiepreis von 2-2,50 Euro jetzt für sinnvoll?



Wahrscheinlich wieder jemand, der denkt, dass die AB dann leerer werden und er Vollgas geben kann.
Wird keinesfalls passieren, damit würde man einem der wichtigsten Wirtschaftszweige Deutschlands schaden.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr euch noch erinnern könnt, es gab mal den Vorschlag der Grünen, dass ein Liter Benzin 5 Mark kosten sollte.
Da gab es dann ein Polit-Talkshow zu dem Thema.
Ein Unternehmer fragte dort den Grünen:
"Würden sie denn weniger Auto fahren wenn der Liter 5 Mark kostet??"
Antwort vom Grünen:
"Nein , warum?"
-->


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wieder jemand, der denkt...



So wie Seabound fährt ist das eventuell dann gar nicht so eine schlechte Idee... dann kann er wenigstens morgends ohne Probleme in das nicht vorhandene Stauende eiern.


----------



## XE85 (18. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nur wenig ist, am Ende schlägt jeder etwas drauf.
> Wenn am Ende der Kette sich ein Dienstleister befindet: Restaurant, Friseur etc. *werden die Preissteigerungen bestimmt nicht 1:1 weitergegeben.*



Gut, das solche Dinge dann wieder als Vorwand genutzt werden um deutlich mehr Preissteigerung durchzudrücken und verdeckte Gewinnmaximierung betrieben wird weil der Otto Normal Mensch eh denkt es liegt ausschließlich am Spritpreis, der Dienstleister ist der Arme und die Regierung die Bösen ist wieder eine anderes Thema, das gehört aber nicht hier her.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> So wie Seabound fährt ist das eventuell dann gar nicht so eine schlechte Idee... dann kann er wenigstens morgends ohne Probleme in das nicht vorhandene Stauende eiern.



Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger ^^


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2015)

Eine Besteuerung aller Brennstoffe für Autos nach ihrem CO2 Ausstoß pro Volumeneinheit wäre IMO das einzig faire. Man könnte sich sogar die Betrachtung des Wirkungsgrades des Motors (=Verbrauchangabe) bei der KFZ-Steuer komplett sparen weil der ja quasi an der Zapfsäule 
"Nachgemessen" wird.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Dezember 2015)

Und bei Elektroautos misst man den CO2-Ausstoß direkt am Kraftwerk?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2015)

Strom wird mit Ökostromumlage etc. eh schon CO2-abhängig versteuert.
Das Problem da wäre allerdings "Fahrstrom" von "Heimstrom" zu unterscheiden wie es bei Heizöl/Diesel ja gang und gäbe ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Dezember 2015)

Naja wird ja nicht gemacht, da wird lieber umweltfreundlicher Sprit vom Markt genommen.


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2015)

Egal... dann bleibt die Karre halt weiterhin auf Aral Ultimate 102 abgestimmt... das ist aktuell so günstig wie eigentlich schon ewig nicht mehr. Aber ich könnte wetten zur Sommerzeit sind wir wieder bei 1.40Euro... wobei das immernoch sehr human ist. Hab auch schon für knapp 1.80Euro den Liter tanken müssen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja wird ja nicht gemacht, da wird lieber umweltfreundlicher Sprit vom Markt genommen.



Was genau ist damit gemeint?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Dezember 2015)

Na der wegfall der steuerbegünstigung für e85. Ist ja laut regierung irrelevant und vernachlässigbar da es ja nur ein paar % autos betrifft


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2015)

Heute ging mal wieder gar nicht. So viele Arschlöcher gleichzeitig auf der Straße habe ich selten gesehen.  Den einen habe ich aufm verdammten Fahrradweg überholt, weil er 20 bei 100 fuhr und trotz 5 hupenden Autos nicht schneller wurde. Von vorne kamen natürlich dauerhaft Autos. Hätte den am liebsten ausm Auto gezogen. Der Sprinter hinter mir hat dann auch den gleichen Weg gewählt.

Von heute morgen an geht das schon so extrem und ausgerechnet heute musste ich über 100km fahren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Na der wegfall der steuerbegünstigung für  e85. Ist ja laut regierung irrelevant und vernachlässigbar da es ja nur  ein paar % autos betrifft


Umweltfreundlich ist der E85 aber nicht wirklich. Um zucker-pflanzen anzubauen wird anderswo der regenwald abgeholzt-> eigentlich eine ganz  doofe idee, aber so geldgeil wie fast alle auf diesem planeten halt so  sind... Naja, aus heimischen zuckerrüben wirst du den bedarf jedenfalls  nicht decken können und zuckerrohr wächst hier nicht. (und schon  garnicht in ausreichender menge) 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den einen habe ich aufm verdammten Fahrradweg überholt, weil er 20 bei 100 fuhr und trotz 5 hupenden Autos nicht schneller wurde. Von vorne kamen natürlich dauerhaft Autos.


So richtig original ist das zwar nicht, aber in der situation zu verstehen. Bevor man noch von einem fahrrad überholt wird... Such dir doch strecken, wo feldwege neben der straße verlaufen...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (18. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du die mal damit beschäftigen würdest, würdest du merken das für unser e85 kein regenwald abgeholzt wird. Das wird hauptsächlich für andere dinge getan, in deutschland gibt es schon ne ganze menge biomasse, natürlich auch extra felder dafür. Aber gerade bei dem geringen bedarf hier wird da nix im regenwald abgeholzt. Ist eher so stammtisch parolle um sich sein benzin schönzureden.


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2015)

Heute hab ich mal wieder erlebt in was für einem bekloppten Land wir leben. 

Kurzfassung: 

Im Oktober bin ich aus einer Parklücke rückwärts rausgefahren, meine Sicht war behindert durch parkende Autos. Bin also ganz langsam raus gefahren und habe ein junges Mädchen gesehen die mit ihrem Fahrrad die Straße (verkehrsberuhigte Spielstraße) lang gebrettert kommt. Hab also angehalten, sie hat aber nicht richtig geguckt oder gar nicht und ist bei mir am Heck vom Auto hängen geblieben (nachdem ich ca 2 bis 3 Sekunden schon stand). Sie fiel hin und hat sich leicht verletzt... Schürfwunde am Elebogen. Nachdem ich fünf mal gefragt habe ob sie einen Krankenwagen braucht, ist sie dann heim gefahren. Hab ihr noch meine Adresse gegeben falls etwas am Fahrrad kaputt ist (so ein 50Euro Sperrmüll Damenrad). Ein paar Wochen nichts gehört, auf einmal eine Rechnung von 280Euro für das Fahrrad im Briefkasten das ich innerhalb von einer Woche bezahlen soll. Hab dann Kontakt aufgenommen, aber der Vater stellte sich quer und bestand auf die Kohle da das Fahrrad schon repariert sei. Darauf hin meinte ich das es so nicht geht... nicht dieser total überzogene Betrag für ein so billiges Fahrrad. Nun gut es vergingen 3 Wochen... auf einmal hab ich von meiner Versicherung eine Schadensanzeige wo ich Stellung nehmen soll. Vorhin angerufen und sie Sache klar gestellt... Ende vom Lied ist ich soll nun 280Euro Reperaturkosten, 850Euro Schmerzensgeld und 25Euro Anwaltskosten bezahlen. Das ich keine Schuld habe spielt keine Rolle, ich hätte eine dritte Person rufen sollen die mich aus der Parklücke lotsen kann... 

Ende vom Lied ist, meine Versicherung hat mich von SF13 auf SF2!!! hochgestuft. Sprich ich zahle nun für den Almera statt 400Euro im Jahr nun 900Euro und für den Subaru statt 300Euro in 7 Monaten nun 1500Euro !!!. Alternativ kaufe ich meiner Versicherung den Schaden ab für ~ 1200Euro. 

In was für einer Welt leben wir, wo mir jemand ins Auto fährt und ich nun den Schaden bezahlen muss. Wenn das so einfach ist, werde ich nun Hauptberuflich Unfallfahrer mit dem Fahrrad. Zwei Unfälle mit leichen Schurfwunden im Monat bringt mir das selbe Geld wie mein Gehalt.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist doch normal, wenn sich ein Kind verletzt, ist man immer Schuld.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2015)

Es war kein Kind sondern ein 17 jähriges Mädchen, Schuld ist man trotzdem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2015)

Genau deswegen rufe ich immer die Grünen, wenn ich nicht Schlud bin. Heute versucht jeder nur noch zu bescheißen. Hast du Fotos vom Fahrrad gemacht? Wenn das weniger als 280 neu kostet würde ich direkt Anzeige erstellen wegen Versicherungsbetrug. Da sind die Versicherungen ganz heiß hinter her.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2015)

Nein hab ich nicht, Polizei habe ich auch nicht gerufen weil sie meinte es wäre nicht nötig... in dem Moment war ich nur froh das ihr nichts passiert ist, auch wenn ich keine Schuld habe. Hab schon mit meiner Versicherung gesprochen, egal was wir nun machen. Am Ende bin ich der Idiot der bezahlen muss, das Fahrrad kannst du neu nicht kaufen das es mindestens 20 Jahre alt war. Ein typisches Damenfahrrad von 1990 rum. Aus der Sache komm ich jetzt nicht raus, hätte ich die Polzei direkt gerufen wäre das am Ende wahrscheinlich für mich besser gewesen. Aber ich hab draus gelernt, ab jetzt nur noch mit Rennleitung auch wenn der Gegenüber der Meinung ist es wäre unnötig. Letztes Jahr ist mir einer in meinen grauen NX gefahren und ich bin auf dem Schaden sitzen geblieben, nun die Geschichte mit der Fahrradfahrerin. Irgendwie habe ich jedes Jahr einen Schaden auf dem ich im Endeffekt sitzen bleibe. Kann ich eigentlich auch direkt ohne Versicherungsschutz fahren. Bisher hat der mir 0 bis gar nichts gebracht.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen (allein schon weil ich ähnliches selbst erlebt habe), aber finde die Situation sehr merkwürdig. Mit einem Fahrrad braucht man bei ruhiger Fahrt keine zwei Sekunden, bis man steht und ist zudem in der Lage sein Voraus gut zu überblicken. Warum sollte sie freiwillig doch noch gegen dein Auto fahren (das nichts abbekommen hat?) und sich selbst verletzen? Vielleicht kam dir die Zeit nachdem du sie bemerkt hast einfach viel intensiver und länger vor und eigentlich war es dich nur eine Sekunde und sie konnte tatsächlich nicht ausweichen. 

Grundsätzlich glaube ich dir erstmal, aber merkwürdig ist das schon. Gerade die Tatsache dass du nichts über etwaige Schäden an deinem Auto erwähnst und ebenso nichts darüber was sie gesagt hat, wie das passieren konnte, machen jeden Unbeteiligten erstmal stutzig, würde ich meinen. War es allerdings so wie du sagst und sie hätte bequem ausweichen können, würde ich damit vor Gericht ziehen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2015)

Deshalb fahre ich mit Fahrrad auch meist schnell und nehme mir meine Vorfahrt wenn ich sie habe. Im Endeffekt bekomme ich eh recht als Fahrradfahrer.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht hat sie in der Gegend rum geschaut... keine Ahnung. Freiwillig wird sie mit Sicherheit nicht in die Karre gefahren sein, im Endeffekt hat sie auch nur mit dem Lenker meine Heckscheibe gestriffen und ist eher aus Schreck gefallen als aus der eigentlichen Berührung. Ruhig ist sie nicht gefahren, sie war (eigene Aussage) schon deutlich zu schnell und geregnet hat es ebenfalls. Wie war warum sie gemacht hat kann ich nicht sagen, dafür müsste ich in ihren Kopf gucken können. 

Schaden habe ich am Fahrzeug auch nicht wirklich, an der Heckscheibe ist ein langer Kratzer. Aber der war mir in dem Moment erstmal egal, wichtig war mir das es ihr gut geht. Ich denke auch nicht das sie dahinter steckt... eher der Geldgeile Vater der nun die Hoffnung hat das ich den nächsten Urlaub bezahle. Scheint auch so ein Anti Fahrzeug Mensch zu sein, da er mir beim ersten Telefonnat ganz stolz erzählt hat das er 10.000 Kilometer im Jahr mit dem Rad fährt.

Edit: 
Vor Gericht gehen habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, jetzt beläuft sich der Schaden jedoch nur auf 1200Euro. Bei Gericht kann ich auch verlieren, kann weder beweisen das ich gestanden habe, noch das sie zu schnell war. Und wenn selbst meine Versicherung sagt, dass ein Gericht immer zu Gunsten der Radfahrer entscheidet sehe ich da geringe Chancen. Am Ende sind es dann 3000Euro und ich habe trotzdem nichts davon.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2015)

Sowieso passen aber generell zu wenig Autofahrer auf Radfahrer auf. Habe diese Woche schon zwei Artikel gesehen wo Fahrradfahrer überfahren wurden von PKW/LKW/Bus, mit Todesfolge. Kommt mir mittlerweile ja schon fast täglich vor diese Meldungen echt traurig.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Deshalb fahre ich mit Fahrrad auch meist schnell und nehme mir meine Vorfahrt wenn ich sie habe. Im Endeffekt bekomme ich eh recht als Fahrradfahrer.


Nützt dir nur nicht viel, wenn dich nen Auto oder was größeres wegputzt.

Ich bin mit vielen Fahrradfahrern auf Kriegsfuß. 
In Frankfurt war das besonders schlimm, da kommen einem welche entgegen, ohne Licht und in ner Einbahnstraße. 
Aber auch sonst halten sich viele Radfahrer nicht an die Verkehrsregeln oder das Fahrrad dürfte teilweise garnicht auf ner öffentlichen Strasse bewegt werden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2015)

Licht habe ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Ist mir jetzt schon 2 mal kaputt gegangen weil die hier nur kopfsteinpflaster bauen können, so richtig grobes, ist natürlich eine krasse belastung fürs fahrrad da geht sowas schnell kaputt oder fällt ab, halterung bricht etc. 
Die können hier ja nichtmal Fahrradwege bauen, in der ganzen Stadt gibt es einen Fahrradweg, die Infrastruktur hier ist echt zum kotzen.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Dezember 2015)

Oder sie setzen sich an Ampeln demonstrativ vor die Autofahrer, wie es bei uns auch eingezeichnet ist und kommen dann nicht aus dem Quark. 
Wenn ich in unserer Innenstadt mal den Bürgersteig verlassen muss sehe ich immer zu, möglichst die erlaubten 30km/h schnell zu erreichen/überschreiten. Wenn ich dann mal links in eine Fußgänger/Radstrecke einbiege fahre ich immer auf den Bürgersteig und warte gefälligst bis alle Autos weg sind und blockiere nicht die ganze Straße bis ich es irgendwann mal gebacken bekomme, eine Lücke zu erwischen. Ich könnte noch etwas bremsbereiter über Bürgersteige fahren oder sollte die schnelle Anwendung von Vorfahrtsregeln mal üben, damit ich sicherer werde, aber die meisten Radfahrer, die ich erlebt habe (mein Vater inklusive) geben das Problem der schlecht geeigneten Straßen einfach an die Autofahrer weiter und werden damit fast schon zum stärkeren Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Bei den genannten LKW-Unfällen sind auch die Ursachen/der Verlauf interessant, denn ich denke, dass vieles zwar nicht direkt eigenverschuldet ist, aber zumindest auf Naivität oder Unaufmerksamkeit fußt.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. Dezember 2015)

Mir ist letztens fast ein Radfahrer ins Auto weil ich ihn beim rechts abbiegen über den Gehweg übersehen hab. 
Grund war dafür aber, dass keine Beleuchtung am Fahrrad vorhanden war und es schon dunkel gewesen ist. 
Sehe immer häufig Radfahrer in der Nacht ohne Licht und wenn man die dann mal übersieht als Autofahrer, ist man natürlich auch schuld. Super.


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> ...
> Ende vom Lied ist, meine Versicherung hat mich von SF13 auf SF2!!! hochgestuft. Sprich ich zahle nun für den Almera statt 400Euro im Jahr nun 900Euro und für den Subaru statt 300Euro in 7 Monaten nun 1500Euro !!!. Alternativ kaufe ich meiner Versicherung den Schaden ab für ~ 1200Euro.



Laut Rückstufungstabelle müsstest du bei 1 Schaden aus der SF13 in die SF5 kommen. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal nachhaken.
Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob die Tabellen für alle Versicherer gelten oder jeder sein eigens Süppchen kocht, aber fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Deshalb fahre ich mit Fahrrad auch meist schnell und nehme mir meine Vorfahrt wenn ich sie habe. Im Endeffekt bekomme ich eh recht als Fahrradfahrer.


Klar kriegst du eher Recht, bringt dir aber auch nichts wenn du schwer verletzt bist.

Das mit dem fahren ohne Licht ist echt schlimm, ist mir bis jetzt glücklicherweise erst einmal passiert, und da hab ich den Radfahrer dann auch doch noch relativ früh gesehen.
Aber wenn was passiert weil man jemanden ohne Licht übersieht ist man trotzdem der Depp.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Hab neulich morgens einen über die Strasse fahren sehen, der hatte weder Licht, noch irgendwelche Reflektoren am Fahrrad.
Ich meine, so schwer ist das doch nicht.
Mein Fahrrad ist doch auch verkehrssicher.
Klar sind die Strahler an den Pedalen nicht die schönsten, aber lieber so, als von nem Auto eventuell übersehen werden.
Reifen mit Refelexionsstreifen gibts auch genug und die Dinger sieht man im Dunkeln echt gut.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Laut Rückstufungstabelle müsstest du bei 1 Schaden aus der SF13 in die SF5 kommen. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal nachhaken.
> Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob die Tabellen für alle Versicherer gelten oder jeder sein eigens Süppchen kocht, aber fragen kostet nichts.



Danke, werd den Schaden aber der Versicherung abkaufen da es mich günstiger kommt. 
Aber ich werde trotzdem mal nachfragen, rein aus Interesse.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

Hast du keinen Rechtsschutz?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Nützt dir nichts, wenn keine Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2015)

Hab auch keinen Rechtschutz sonst würde ich einfach aus Trotz vor Gericht gehen und mir anhören wie sie Begründen wollen das ich jemanden Anrufen soll damit er mich aus der Parklücke lotst damit ich die viel zu schnelle Fahrradfahrerin ohne Licht nicht umfahre... ach nee entschuldigung damit ich mein Auto nicht direkt auf ihrer Rennstrecke parke.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nützt dir nichts, wenn keine Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht.




Ja. Aber die beraten Dich trotzdem, wie Du Dich am geschicktesten verhältst, damit der Schaden möglichst gering bleibt. Auch sagen die Dir, was deine Gegner" dürfen und was nicht. Nicht, dass man noch übers Ohr gehauen wird.

Gerade als Autofahrer würde ich die paar Euro für ne Verkehrsrechtsschutz unbedingt investieren. Ich glaub, ich zahl ungefähr 24 € im Monat für ne umfassende Rechtsschutzversicherung. Also Beruf, Auto, Haus, etc. Wenn man nur das Auto nimmt, ist man vermutlich bei so ca. 10 €/Monat. Das lohnt!


----------



## Metalic (19. Dezember 2015)

Persönlich würde ich mich in dem Fall auch von einem Anwalt beraten lassen und nicht von meiner Versicherung. Bei unserem (und vielen Anwälten allgemein) kostet die Einschätzung nichts oder nur wenig.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2015)

Auch die Idee hatte ich schon, Erstberatung kostet nur 150Euro... aber wenn ich wirklich 0 Chancen habe wären das wieder 150Euro die ich zum Fenster rausschmeißen würde. Noch dazu muss es alles bis April geklärt sein, da ich sonst erstmal 1000Euro für Versicherung vom Subaru vorlegen muss, die ich zwar dann irgendwann verrechnet bekomme... aber hab kein Bock überall Geld vorzulegen was ich stückchen weise zurück bekomme. Werd mal das Wochenende drüber schlafen was ich nun wie mache...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2015)

Als Fahrradfahrer zu bremsen und immer alle Autos vorzulassen ist quatsch. Teilweise ist man echt schneller und zweitens kann man nicht mit dem rad einfach wieder losfahren und anhalten. Kostet viel zu viel kraft, man muss sein bewegungsmomentum ja ausnutzen.


----------



## s-icon (19. Dezember 2015)

Wie alt war das Kind?


----------



## Zocker24 (19. Dezember 2015)

17 schrieb er, also eher kein Kind


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auch die Idee hatte ich schon, Erstberatung kostet nur 150Euro... ...



Ich würde zum Anwalt gehen und mich beraten lassen. Auf die 150€ kommt's zu Not auch nicht an. Zudem kann dir der Anwalt aus Erfahrung mit ähnlich gelagerten Fällen sagen, wie deine Chancen stehen. Dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2015)

Bei so etwas gehen die Meinungen immer auseinander, aber ich pflichte Riverna bei, dass er keine Chance auf Erfolg hat. Der schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer ist bei Streitigkeiten immer im Vorteil und als Autofahrer, der aus einer Parklücke (ruhender Verkehr) ausparkt (in den fließenden Verkehr), muss man sich im Zweifelsfall ausweisen lassen. Wenn man mit so einer Ausgangslage in einen Rechtsstreit geht, sind die Aussichten gleich Null. Da dem Gericht ohne Zeugen keine zusätzliche Aussage zur Verfügung steht, hält man sich an den Vorgang und die natürlich gegensätzlichen Aussagen der beiden Beteiligten...

Auto parkt rückwärts aus (und ist sicherungspflichtig) -> Fahrradfahrer kann nicht rechtzeitig ausweichen -> Personenschaden am schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer ...

Wer glaubt da noch daran, dass einem ein Richter auch nur teilweise Recht gibt. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass dem nie so sein wird.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2015)

Das stimmt leider, da ich weder beweisen kann das sie zu schnell gefahren ist, noch das sie hätte Ausweichen/Bremsen hätte können, wenn sie aufgepasst hätte und auch kein Beweis existiert das ich schon längst gestanden habe... wird das am Ende keinen Sinn für mich haben. Muss jetzt dir Strafe zahlen und ablegen unter "Dumm gelaufen". Das Karma schlägt schon irgendwie zurück und trifft die Geldgeilengeiler...


----------



## Lee (19. Dezember 2015)

hmm, aus der Haftung kommst du wohl nicht raus. Aber die verlangten Preise von deinem Gegner gehn ja gar nicht. 280€ Schadensersatz fürs Rad? Du hast Wertersatz für den Schrotthaufen zu leisten und der wird wie du sagstest vllt n fuffi sein. Das Schmerzensgeld ist auch einfach ein fiktiver Betrag, der imo viel zu hoch ist.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem, wer hat den das Schmerzensgeld festgelegt? Was ist, wenn "Spätfolgen" auftauchen und die wollen mehr Geld? Der Schaden und der Wert des Fahrrades wird sich nach Begutachtung sicher auch feststellen lassen. Also ich wäre beim Anwalt!


----------



## Magogan (19. Dezember 2015)

Das Schmerzensgeld erscheint mir auch viel zu hoch, es gibt dafür übrigens Tabellen im Internet. Ggf. musst du nicht einmal Schmerzensgeld zahlen oder vielleicht 100 Euro Schmerzensgeld plus Ersatz für das Fahrrad insgesamt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so einen hohen Anspruch durchsetzen können. Wer trägt eigentlich die Gerichtskosten, wenn die das doch probieren und dann nur einen Teil zugesprochen bekommen, also z.B. 100 Euro statt 1200 Euro?


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem, wer hat das Schmerzensgeld festgelegt? Das muss doch ein Richter machen. Gab's ne Verhandlung? Welcher Arzt hat die Verletzungen festgestellt? Gibts ein Gutachten dazu?

Was das Fahrrad angeht, was soll daran kaputt sein? War ja nicht dramatisch, wie Riverna das geschildert hat. Vielleicht Lenker bissel schief oder ein 8er im Rad. Beides mit moderatem finanziellem Aufwand reparierbar... 

Das ist doch Verarsche!


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2015)

Einmal mit Profis arbeiten:Lazy Idiots At Lube Shop Cut Hole In Audi S4's Aero Pan Instead Of Removing It


----------



## Zoon (19. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Licht habe ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr.



Genau   der Typ Radfahrer der dann auch als Todesopfer in der Zeitung steht,  kein Licht, Reflektoren auch nicht und natürlich wenns geht bei Rot über  die Kreuzung. Für solche brems ich nicht mehr gibt nur noch Hupe in  Dauerakkord. Und wenn er dann meint die Grüne Minna zu rufen, Ist alles  auf Dashcam: Radfahrer unsichtbar KEINE REAKTION MÖGLICH auf was denn  wenn man es nicht sehen kann. ?!!?!??!!??!?!?!?!?!!??!?


----------



## Zeiss (19. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Danke, werd den Schaden aber der Versicherung abkaufen da es mich günstiger kommt.
> Aber ich werde trotzdem mal nachfragen, rein aus Interesse.



Solltest Du auf jeden Fall tun, von SF13 auf SF2 ist schon mehr als krass. Steht irgendwas davon in den AGBs?

Ansonsten würde ich nach der Rechnung von der angeblichen Reparatur fragen...

@Zoon: Ein Anwärter auf den "Darwin Award"...


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

Wieso wurde der Schaden denn überhaupt der Versicherung gemeldet? Das Fahrrad hätte ich zur Not so bezahlt und den Schaden am eigenen Auto selbst repariert. Riverna kann ja schrauben. Die Versicherung hätte davon garnix mitbekommen...


----------



## Zeiss (19. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem Riverna dem Vater LMAA gesagt habe, hat er sich  (also Vater) an die Versicherung von Riverna gewandt. Steht doch alles da.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

Aber die Versicherung reguliert nur, wenn ich will. Man hat immer die Möglichkeit, den Schaden selbst zu begleichen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Einmal mit Profis arbeiten:Lazy Idiots At Lube Shop Cut Hole In Audi S4's Aero Pan Instead Of Removing It


Haha, ja es gibt schon ein paar richtige Pfuscher.  Warum zur Hölle fährt man überhaupt zu einer Ölwechselkette hin?  "Inspektion" ist nicht gleich "Ölwechsel".   Vorallem mit nem S4. Der hat doch mit Sicherheit genug Geld, um zu Audi zu fahren...


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Aber die Versicherung reguliert nur, wenn ich will. Man hat immer die Möglichkeit, den Schaden selbst zu begleichen.


Das funktioniert nur bei Sachschäden. Hier soll ja (angeblich) ein Personenschaden vorliegen und somit wurde Schmerzensgeld gefordert.


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wieso wurde der Schaden denn überhaupt der Versicherung gemeldet? Das Fahrrad hätte ich zur Not so bezahlt und den Schaden am eigenen Auto selbst repariert. Riverna kann ja schrauben. Die Versicherung hätte davon garnix mitbekommen...



Ansich hätte ich den Schaden auch bezahlt, selbst obwohl ich keinerlei Schuld habe... tat sie mir halt leid. Aber wenn jemand einen utopischen Preis möchte stell ich mich halt quer. Hätte er versucht die Sache so zu regeln wäre ich der letzte der da etwas dagegen hat. Aber ein Fahrrad mit einem Zeitwert von maximal 50Euro für den 5 fachen Preis zu reaparieren mit der Begründung "wir müssen es nicht zahlen" sehe ich halt nicht ein. Wenn mir jemand in den Almera fährt (Zeitwert maximal 1000Euro), kann ich auch nicht erwarten das der Kerl die Reperaturkosten in der Höhe von 5000Euro bezahlt. Dann bekomme ich im besten Fall meinen Zeitwert abzüglich des Restwertes... 

Er hat sich an meine Versicherung gewendet, weil ich drauf bestanden habe eine faire Lösung für beide Seiten zu finden. Dabei habe ich auf meinen Schaden komplett verzichtet und ihm gesagt das ich das so lasse da es mich nicht sonderlich stört. Ich bin also bei diesem Punkt auch schon auf ihn zugekommen damit es nicht unnötig kompliziert wird. 

Der Anwalt hat die Höhe der Schmerzensgeldforderung bestimmt, er scheint also Nebenberuflich noch Arzt zu sein. Werde nun am Montag nochmal bei meiner Versicherung anrufen und fragen wieso ich so weit zurück gestuft werde, sollten die sich da auf keinen Kompromiss einlassen wechsel ich die Versicherung wenn ich da wieder besser eingestuft werde. Die Versicherungen können da sicherlich etwas machen... den Schaden werde ich trotzdem aus eigener Tasche bezahlen um das Thema einfach abzuhaken. Jedoch fordere ich dann eine schriftliche Bestätigung das der Unfall damit erledigt ist, nicht das ich nachher noch die Fehlgeburt in 5 Jahren bezahlen muss und die psychischen Probleme der Enkelkinder von der Tante zahlen soll. 

Kleiner Auszug von der Rechnung, was alles bei dem Unfall kaputt gegangen sein soll. Wohlgemerkt es war ein Streifschaden und kein direkter Kontakt. Ihre Geschwindigkeit war laut eigener Aussage angepasst (im Gegensatz zu der Aussage direkt am Unfallort): 

Lenker, Vorbau, *Gabel verbogen*, Vorderrad und *Hinterrad starker achter*, Kurbel 46Z. Stahl verbogen, *Kette defekt* usw 
Wie diese Defekte bei einem derart leichten Unfall passieren können ist mir schleierhaft... nun gut die junge Dame muss ungefähr 100km/h drauf gehabt haben. Ich finde es schon abenteuerlich wie eine Kette defekt sein kann oder der Lenker sich verbiegt. 

Der Subi durfte heute auch mal frische Luft schnappen, bevor ich ihn jetzt komplett zerlege für nächste Saison


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

die blaue scheibentönung sieht ja kacke aus, passt gar nicht zum grün


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2015)

Dann habe ich nochmal Glück gehabt das es nicht blau ist, sondern schwarz.


----------



## Flybarless (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

Hatte mal 2 tage einen Froschsubi WRX zur Ansicht zuahuse. Mit vollem Subaru Racing Ornat. Also Blau mit gelben Gedöns dran und so.
War bis zum aktuellen Auto fast das beste was ich selber gefahren habe. Leider war der örtliche Händler sehr komisch, Wollte mir aus der 
ausgeiebegen Probefahrt einen Strick drehen, Wegen angeblichen Steinschlägen durch meinerseits usw. dann lieber was anderes gekauft....

Gruss André


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

Naja wie gut das ich Scheibentönung generell nicht gut finde und sowas nie machen würde. Sieht einfach nur panne aus vor allem bei einer Limousine.


----------



## Flybarless (20. Dezember 2015)

Finde jede Art der Scheibeintönung schon Panne weil sie immer meine Sicht in irgeneiner Form beeinträchtigt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2015)

Meine Scheiben hinten sind auch ab Werk getönt, da beeinträchtigt aber nichts meine Sicht.


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja wie gut das ich Scheibentönung generell nicht gut finde und sowas nie machen würde. Sieht einfach nur panne aus vor allem bei einer Limousine.



Ist ja Deine Sache. Manche Leute sehen das anders. Ich zum Beispiel. Einfach weil es mich nervt, wenn der Hintermann bei mir durchs Auto glotzen kann. Auch finde ich es nicht schlecht, wenn nicht jeder sofort im Vorbeigehen sehen kann, was so auf dem Rücksitz oder im Kofferraum (Kombi) rumliegt wenn ich irgendwo parke. 

Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Für mich würde das Auto hier ohne Scheibentönung "panne" aussehen: http://www.webauto.de/imgcars/de/0/15/5/31545/pan/216198159_15.jpg

Darum achte ich auch drauf, dass die Autos, die ich kaufe ab Werk bereits getönte Scheiben haben. Mit einer Folierung würde ich mich nicht rumschlagen wollen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine Scheiben hinten sind auch ab Werk getönt, das beeinträchtigt aber nichts meine Sicht.



Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Metalic (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre eine Limousine und meine Scheiben sind nachträglich foliert. Die Arbeit ist echt gut gemacht worden. Mir gefällt es, ganz egal was Kevin Justin-Frederick dazu sagt.


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja wie gut das ich Scheibentönung generell nicht gut finde und sowas nie machen würde. Sieht einfach nur panne aus vor allem bei einer Limousine.



Ist nicht schlimm wenn es dir nicht gefällt. 



Flybarless schrieb:


> Finde jede Art der Scheibeintönung schon Panne weil sie immer meine Sicht in irgeneiner Form beeinträchtigt.



Wieso sollte sie das tun? Du kannst genau so durchgucken wie ohne. Im Gegenteil es hilft dir sogar, es wird im Auto nicht so warm, der Hintermann blendet dich weniger usw.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja Sportauto testet nicht auf der normalen Straße. Der Reibwert von normalem Asphalt ist schon um einiges geringer als der von Testgeländen und Rennstrecken.
> 
> Sportwagen liegen auf jeden Fall über 1 G, das ist klar. So ein "normaler" A4 S-Line oder 3er mit M-Paket wird das aber nicht packen. Allein schon aus dem Grund das "nur" normale Sommerreifen verwendet werden. Sportreifen bringen ja in Sachen Querbeschleunigung schon eine ganze Menge.
> 
> ...



Ja das stimmt mit Nummer 3.

Aber die Assi Parker auch.

Mir fällt es eh immer öfter auf. SUV sind eine Seuche, aber die Fahrer noch eine größere:

Gerade die SUV Typen fallen durch Dummheit, Dreistigkeit und Unfähigkeit beim Autofahren und Parken auf.


----------



## Brez$$z (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe bisher fast jedes meiner Autos tönen lassen, wenn sie es nicht schon waren. 
Und ich werde es bestimmt auch weiterhin machen, weil ich es schön und hilfreich finde.

Ich hab ja eine weiße Limousine, und da passen getönte Scheiben einwandfrei. Meine Meinung
Und Vorteile sind auch klar, Sonne blendet von hinten weniger, andere Autos blenden weniger.
Ich hab zwar einen Autom. abblendenden Rückspiegel, aber der Funktioniert auch nicht immer 100%
und benötigt auch ein wenig Zeit. 

Im Sommer ist bei mir im Auto echt kühl im Vergleich zu meiner Frau z.b. dunkel Graues Auto ohne Tönung.

Wie gesagt, es ist halt geschmacksache, hier fährt z.b ein Dunkelgrüner 3er BMW mit Blau Reflex Tönung 
Am besten, ist aber die Tönung mit den Augen drauf 

gruß


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meine Scheiben hinten sind auch ab Werk getönt, da beeinträchtigt aber nichts meine Sicht.



+1 
Durch die Tönung der Scheiben wird meine Sicht nicht beeinträchtigt, nur wenn ich das Heckrollo noch ausgefahren habe, wird es bei Dunkelheit grenzwertig


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2015)

Eigentlich fand ich SUV-Schrankwände mit getönten Scheiben immer asozial. Jetzt fahr ich selbst einen. Ich bin ein Fähnchen im Wind!


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich mag SUV's auch. Das hohe Sitzen hat was. So ein ML 350 oder der GLS 350 nächstes Jahr, hätte was. Wobei der GLS schon richtig, richtig riesig ist. Aber son Ding hätte schon was.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit,

habe da mal eine Frage, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen: Meine Tachonadel fällt seit gut einem halben Jahr sporadisch auf Null und verweilt dort ein Stück, ehe sie wieder normal funktioniert. In letzter Zeit ist dies aber öfter vorgekommen. Zur Zeit ist das Gerhältnis ca. 35/65 (funktioniert nicht/funktioniert).

Beim Auto handelt es sich um einen Ford Focus MK1.

Gruß


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

Das hatte ich damals bei einem Golf IV auch. Da war der  Tachogeber kaputt. Das Teil saß wohl irgendwo am Getriebe. Reparatur war nicht teuer aber ich bin in solchen Dingen Laie, die Schrauberjungs hier können vermutlich mehr sagen.


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2015)

Signalgeber vom Tacho oder der Tacho selber. Ist ein häufiges Problem der ersten Generation vom Focus.

Edit: Wie Keinnick schon sagt, der Sensor sitzt am Getriebe. Der Sensor kostet ~ 60Euro und der Einbau bei einem Fordvertragshändler kostet 350Euro - 400Euro. In einer kleinen freien Werkstatt wirst du wahrscheinlich mit 150Euro auskommen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Dezember 2015)

Das hatte unserer auch mal, da wurde der Geschwindigkeits-Sensor und der „SENSOR FAHRCOMP"(was das sein soll, frag mich nicht) laut Rechnung getauscht, der Vertragshändler hatte das auch sofort als erstes im Verdacht, kommt wohl öfter vor, genau wie das Leerlaufregelventil.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten. Kann man das auch selber wechseln oder ist spezielles Werkzeug nötig?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

Entweder man tönt alle scheiben oder gar keine  wobei bei kombis ist es wurscht die gucke ich mir eh nicht an


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

Dann guck Dir halt nur Karren wie Deine an, die Deinem Geschmack entsprechen. Dann ist alles gut und wir haben unsere Ruhe vor Deinen "man muss das und das machen"-Beiträgen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Entweder man tönt alle scheiben oder gar keine  wobei bei kombis ist es wurscht die gucke ich mir eh nicht an


Darf man nur in DE nicht.


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Entweder man tönt alle scheiben oder gar keine  wobei bei kombis ist es wurscht die gucke ich mir eh nicht an



Ok Chef... ich mach sie direkt runter, weil man das so macht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

Türlich darf man das in DE aber nur mit einem anderen verfahren ohne folie und nicht ganz so dunkel. Ist dann auch teurer

Ja ist in der tat auch besser so. Wirkt es gleich heller und freundlicher im Interieur


----------



## Captn (20. Dezember 2015)

Lass mich raten, bei deinem speziellen Verfahren nimmt man nen Eimer schwarze Farbe und geht dann nen paar mal mit der Rolle über alle Scheiben?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2015)

Du darfst auch mit Folie tönen, nur müssen 70% Lichtdurchlässigkeit erhalten bleiben. 
Bin froh das ich nen schwarzen Innenraum habe, finde einen hellen Innenraum irgendwie "unwohnlich".


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

Auch bei hellem Innenraum machen getönte Scheiben nix. Bei getönten Schreiben sieht man von innen deutlich mehr, als Excite von außen beim Vorbeigehen evtl. denkt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten. Kann man das auch selber wechseln oder ist spezielles Werkzeug nötig?


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Dezember 2015)

Der ist wohl mit so nem Sicherungsstift gesichert der wohl meistens total fest ist. Was man so liest raten die meisten schon eher zur Werkstatt, den tauschen hat bei uns glaub unter 200€ gekostet.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

Nene hier kann man das machen lassen ist auch mit TÜV NoLimits - Scheiben tönen ohne Folie! Auch vorne mit TÜV!


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

Klingt seriös. Du kaufst bestimmt auch den "Bauch-weg-Gürtel" und die "Banjo-Elritze" im Teleshop, oder? Man, denk doch zur Abwechslung einmal nach. Den Fehler an "Wir bieten ihnen als einziges Unternehmen in Deutschland die Möglichkeit..." merkst Du selbst, oder? Die habe kein Monopol, sondern irgendeinen Typen, der ihnen die erforderlichen Unterlagen ausstellt, die hinterher nicht mal das Papier wert sind, auf dem sie gedruckt sind.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem für eine Firma die Deutschland weit als einziger die Frontscheibe tönen kann, ist die Seite doch sehr Baukasten.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

Die Website ist nicht so toll, aber das ist rechtlich korrekt. Nur weil sie die ersten sind die es mit dem system machen heißt es nicht das es ******* ist, das heißt einfach das die einen guten chef haben der die nische ausnutzt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind ein ultimatives, junges und dynamisches "Tuning-Team" mit langjähriger Erfahrung im Glascoating/Tüv Sonderabnahmen-Bereich. Wir bieten exklusives Auto-Tuning aller Marken und Modelle - uns können Sie vertrauen.

Also mit reichen die Sätze schon, eigentlich ja schon das Wort "ultimatives".


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

Welche Nische? Erzähl mal.


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema seriös sind: Ich überlege mir einen E92 M3 zu kaufen und dann auf 520 PS tunen zu lassen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Hab das gefunden: https://www.g-power.com/artikeldetails-de/kompressorsystem-sk-i-m3-e9x-520-ps_241.php_241.php Lässt sich sowas wirklich eintragen? Und lohnt sich das überhaupt oder sollte man lieber gleich ein Auto mit mehr Leistung kaufen? Gebrauchter E92 M3 + Tuning kostet insgesamt ca. 37000 Euro (+ 4000 Euro für Felgen und ESD).

Und fehlt da nicht noch was? Bessere Bremsen, Fahrwerk etc.? Will damit auch mal auf die Rennstrecke


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2015)

G-Power ist zumindest bekannt aus Funk und Fernsehen. Ob sie gute Arbeit machen ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Zoon (20. Dezember 2015)

GPower sind schon länger dabei. Wenn du so nen fertig getunten gebraucht kaufst bleibt halt das Restrisiko wie der Vorbesitzer damit umgegangen ist.  Persönlich würd ich nach nem M3GTS, M3 CRT (quasi 4 türige Version vom GTS), oder E46 CSL ausschau halten, Natürlich original und unverbastelt und dann auch so lassen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde nicht gleich mit nem M3 oder solch einem Kaliber auf die Rennstrecke, sondern klein anfangen. 
Solch ein e90/91/92 M3 ist ganz schön nervös auf der Hinterachse und erst mit viel Übung bei schnellen Fahrten zu beherrschen. 
Und mit schnellen Fahrten mein ich jetzt nicht 120 auf der Landstraße sondern wirklich schauen wo das Auto langsam seine Bodenhaftung verliert und ins Schmieren gerät. (natürlich macht man sowas nicht auf öffentlichen Straßen.)


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim Thema seriös sind: Ich überlege mir einen E92 M3 zu kaufen und dann auf 520 PS tunen zu lassen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Hab das gefunden: https://www.g-power.com/artikeldetails-de/kompressorsystem-sk-i-m3-e9x-520-ps_241.php_241.php Lässt sich sowas wirklich eintragen? Und lohnt sich das überhaupt oder sollte man lieber gleich ein Auto mit mehr Leistung kaufen? Gebrauchter E92 M3 + Tuning kostet insgesamt ca. 37000 Euro (+ 4000 Euro für Felgen und ESD).
> 
> Und fehlt da nicht noch was? Bessere Bremsen, Fahrwerk etc.? Will damit auch mal auf die Rennstrecke


Eintragen wird kein Problem sein. Wenn du damit auf die Rennstrecke willst, musst du auf jeden Fall eine andere Bremse und gute Belüftung einbauen lassen. Kosten dafür etwa 4000-5000€ + Arbeitslohn.  
Wie standfest der G-Power Umbau auf der Rennstrecke sein wird, kann dir aber wahrscheinlich keiner genau sagen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2015)

G-Power is doch eh nur für geradeaus auf der BAB bekannt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim Thema seriös sind: Ich überlege mir einen E92 M3 zu kaufen und dann auf 520 PS tunen zu lassen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Hab das gefunden: https://www.g-power.com/artikeldetails-de/kompressorsystem-sk-i-m3-e9x-520-ps_241.php_241.php Lässt sich sowas wirklich eintragen? Und lohnt sich das überhaupt oder sollte man lieber gleich ein Auto mit mehr Leistung kaufen? Gebrauchter E92 M3 + Tuning kostet insgesamt ca. 37000 Euro (+ 4000 Euro für Felgen und ESD).
> 
> Und fehlt da nicht noch was? Bessere Bremsen, Fahrwerk etc.? Will damit auch mal auf die Rennstrecke



Schon mal auf den Unterhalt beim M392 geschaut ?
Und für 37t€ bekommst du keinen M392 mit Kompressor.
Für einen M392 sollte man schon um 30k € in die Hand nehmen.
Von G-Power würde ich persönlich die Finger von lassen, dort wird mir deutlich zu viel gepfuscht.
Außerdem sollte mMn. ein S65 ein Sauger bleiben.
 Was willst du denn mit dem Auto anstellen ?
Nur flott geradeaus + zügig Landstraßen fahren oder hauptsächlich Rennstrecke ?


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

Hab den bei mobile.de für 26500 Euro gefunden bei einem Händler, irgendwas um 80-90k km, Vollleder, Navi etc., allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der Händler seriös ist. Bei G-Power auf der Webseite steht rund 9000 Euro für den Kompressorumbau.

Unterhalt sind 600-800 pro Monat mit Vollkasko, Sprit und Steuern, das ist mir bewusst. Wobei das weniger wird, wenn ich eine höhere Schadenfreiheitsklasse habe. Dazu noch Inspektion alle 1-2 Jahre, neue Reifen alle 3-4 Jahre etc., also nochmal 150 bis 200 pro Monat zusätzlich.

Voraussichtlich meistens Landstraße/Autobahn und zwischendurch mal Nordschleife oder vielleicht eine Rennstrecke, die nicht so weit weg ist (wohne nahe Berlin).


----------



## ErbsenPommes (20. Dezember 2015)

Neue Reifen alle drei Jahre, kannst da eher mit jedem Jahr neue Reifen rechnen, zumindest wenn er auch ordentlich bewegt wird. 
Wenn es ein M392 werden soll, würde ich ihn mMn so lassen, das Auto lebt von seinem Hochdrehzahl Saugmotor, das ist der gewisse Character den nicht mehr viele haben.  
KinG hat da schon recht, er kennt sich da ganz gut aus denk ich 

Aber am Ende wird die Entscheidung bei dir liegen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab den bei mobile.de für 26500 Euro gefunden bei einem Händler, irgendwas um 80-90k km, Vollleder, Navi etc., allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der Händler seriös ist. Bei G-Power auf der Webseite steht rund 9000 Euro für den Kompressorumbau.



Der wird nicht seriös sein.
Volleder, Xenon und noch vieles andere ist serienmäßig 
Für einen gut ausgestatteten, unfallfreien im guten Zustand und unter 100k gelaufen musst du mit 30k rechnen.
Die günstigen sind sehr oft gedreht, neu aufgebaute Unfaller über Osteuropa aus den USA, mager ausgestattet oder haben andere Mängel.



Magogan schrieb:


> Unterhalt sind 600-800 pro Monat mit Vollkasko, Sprit und Steuern, das ist mir bewusst. Wobei das weniger wird, wenn ich eine höhere Schadenfreiheitsklasse habe. Dazu noch Inspektion alle 1-2 Jahre, neue Reifen alle 3 Jahre etc., also nochmal 150 bis 200 pro Monat zusätzlich.



Reifen halten hinten mit Glück ein Jahr 



Magogan schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich meistens Landstraße/Autobahn und zwischendurch mal Nordschleife oder vielleicht eine Rennstrecke, die nicht so weit weg ist (wohne nahe Berlin).



Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle eher einen 335i nehmen.
Im Unterhalt um einiges günstiger, längsdynamisch wenn optimiert schneller aus ein Serien M3 und relativ ebenbürtig mit einem Kompressor M3 und querdynamisch mit einem guten Fahrwerk reicht das für deine oben genannte Bedürfnisse mMn voll aus.
Gerade das Drehmoment bei einem 35er ist schon sehr unterhaltsam (ich z.B. fahre momentan 700Nm )
Klar, Einzeldrossel und der Klang vom S65 ist schon nicht schlecht, du musst aber entscheiden, ob dir das die hohen Mehrkosten Wert sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Neue Reifen alle drei Jahre, kannst da eher mit jedem Jahr neue Reifen rechnen, zumindest wenn er auch ordentlich bewegt wird.
> Wenn es ein M392 werden soll, würde ich ihn mMn so lassen, das Auto lebt von seinem Hochdrehzahl Saugmotor, das ist der gewisse Character den nicht mehr viele haben.
> KinG hat da schon recht, er kennt sich da ganz gut aus denk ich
> 
> Aber am Ende wird die Entscheidung bei dir liegen.


Jedes Jahr neue Reifen aber auch nur, wenn man damit nicht auf die Rennstrecke fährt.  Ein 500 PS Auto schreddert in 20 Runden Nordschleife einen Satz Reifen komplett durch.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Naja wie gut das ich Scheibentönung  generell nicht gut finde und sowas nie machen würde. Sieht einfach nur  panne aus vor allem bei einer Limousine.



Nur gut, dass es Limousinen gibt, die es ab Werk haben, meine zum Beispiel... Und ich habe Seiten und Heckrollos immer oben, da beeinträchtigt gar nichts.


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr neue Reifen aber auch nur, wenn man damit nicht auf die Rennstrecke fährt.  Ein 500 PS Auto schreddert in 20 Runden Nordschleife einen Satz Reifen komplett durch.




In Hockenheim sinds 5-10 Runden (+ Bremse neu)


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

Selbst wenn es serienmäßig ist, finde ich es nicht unseriös, anzugeben, dass Vollleder, Xenon etc. vorhanden sind. Warum sollte man es nicht angeben?

Dass der Preis zu niedrig ist, lässt schon eher Betrug/gestohlenes Fahrzeug etc. vermuten, aber die Angabe der Ausstattung ist doch legitim.

Aber selbst 30000 Euro sind noch im Rahmen, die 3500 Euro mehr sind nicht das Problem. Dann warte ich eben ein paar Monate länger, bis ich mir den leisten kann.

Edit: Finde aktuell auch nur einen M3, der mir gefällt, für 30000 Euro von einem Privatanbieter: http://m.mobile.de/auto-inserat/bmw...zoll-carbon-voll-1a-düsseldorf/209497410.html (Ich hoffe, ich darf den Link hier posten.)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Edit: Finde aktuell auch nur einen M3, der mir gefällt, für 30000 Euro von einem Privatanbieter: http://m.mobile.de/auto-inserat/bmw...zoll-carbon-voll-1a-düsseldorf/209497410.html (Ich hoffe, ich darf den Link hier posten.)



Der hat noch das alte CCC Navi, würde einen mit dem CIC nehmen (ab 09.2008)


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

Na ja, hab ja noch etwas Zeit, mich zu entscheiden 

Wo finde ich jemanden, der mich beim Autokauf unabhängig beraten kann, also der auch mitkommt und sich das Auto anguckt? Bin da nicht so erfahren und möchte nicht über's Ohr gehauen werden. Als Informatiker findet man da kaum einen Kumpel, der sich auskennt, vor allem in Berlin - ca. 2/3 der Leute, die ich im RL kenne, haben nicht mal einen Führerschein xD


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

Nimm doch was anderes einen EVO oder so in dem Preisbereich. Finde M3 ziemlich unattraktiv nur groß und schwer und nen dicken v8.

In Berlin gibts doch genug Leute die sich mit Autos auskennen. 

Wichtigste Sache beim Autokauf ist kein Kredit für ein Auto aufnehmen. Alles andere kommt danach.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, hab ja noch etwas Zeit, mich zu entscheiden
> 
> Wo finde ich jemanden, der mich beim Autokauf unabhängig beraten kann, also der auch mitkommt und sich das Auto anguckt? Bin da nicht so erfahren und möchte nicht über's Ohr gehauen werden. Als Informatiker findet man da kaum einen Kumpel, der sich auskennt, vor allem in Berlin - ca. 2/3 der Leute, die ich im RL kenne, haben nicht mal einen Führerschein xD



Wohne leider zu weit weg um dir direkt helfen zu können.
Kannst mich aber gerne via PN fragen oder mir Fahrzeuge schicken, dann gucke ich mir die mal grob an


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

Ach Excite, ich möchte einen BMW M3 und du empfiehlst mir einen EVO (=Mitsubishi Evolution?)...

Der Sache mit dem Kredit stimme ich aber eingeschränkt zu, vielleicht werde ich auch 6000 Euro oder so vom Kaufpreis über einen Kredit finanzieren, aber einen Großteil werde ich vorher sparen.

Warum versuchst du immer, alles schlecht zu reden, was dir selbst nicht gefällt? Einigen hier scheint dies zu missfallen (nicht böse gemeint).

@King: Na ja, ob du zu weit weg wohnst, kommt darauf an, wo ich das Auto kaufe. Für den letzten Autokauf bin ich auch 400 km gefahren, könnte also durchaus in deiner Nähe sein 

Hat aber eh noch ca. 2 Jahre Zeit, in etwas mehr als einem Jahr werde ich mit dem Studium fertig und dann muss ich auch noch mindestens ein Jahr lang sparen. Und einen 4K Projektor wollte ich auch noch kaufen (aktuell mit 7000 Euro noch zu teuer, allerdings wollte ich dann trotzdem so 7000 ausgeben, um einen guten zu haben). Mal sehen, ob ich den vor oder nach dem Auto kaufe...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

kredit für konsum ist der größte quatsch den man machen kann. mach erstmal dein studium fertig, in 2 jahren willst du eh wieder ein anderes auto, so langfristig braucht man kein autokauf zu planen.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Dezember 2015)

@Magogan: Mach erstmal Dein Studium fertig, arbeite eine Weile und dann kannst Du Dir über einen M3 Gedanken machen...


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss mich doch auf etwas freuen, so als Motivation  Bei den 6 Kursen à 6 LP à 30h (1080h insgesamt) dieses Semester brauche ich das auch... Vor allem, wenn man bis zum 23.12. um 14 Uhr noch Hausaufgaben abgeben soll (online). Braucht ihr nichts, was euch motiviert?

Wollte auch erstmal wissen, wie realistisch das ist, dass später ich einen M3 fahre, bevor ich mich darauf freue und dann enttäuscht bin, weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann...


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht so wirklich wo das Problem ist, klar der Einkaufspreis eines aktuellen M3´s ist nicht ohne. Aber den Unterhalt kann man denke ich ohne Schmerzen bezahlen, auch als Student. Ich geh mal davon aus das die reinen Unterhaltungskosten eines M3´s kaum höher oder sogar niedriger sind als die von meinem Subaru. Und ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Großverdienern. Jedoch verzichte ich auf Alkohol, Feiern und Rauche nicht. Im Endeffekt sind das die Kosten die ich für den Subaru decke. Kommt halt drauf an was man an Priotitäten hat... ich hab nur eine kleine Wohnung (90qm), meine Halle, meine beiden Autos und das was an Kosten... klar ich gehe noch gerne Essen. Aber sonst verzichte ich eben für mein Hobby auf andere Sachen und vermissen tue ich es bisher nicht.

Ich finde den Einwand von Excite gar nicht so schlecht, gibt Alternativen zum M3 wie z.B. Mitsubishi Evolution, Subaru Impreza WRX STi GDB usw. Wenn du natürlich nicht nach der Art Auto suchst sondern explizit einen M3 dann braucht man dir keine Alternativen anbieten.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und was stört genau DICH an dem "dicken" V8?



Es sollte doch allgemein bekannt sein, dass alles was er nicht besitzt im Grunde keine Existenzberechtigung hat. Aber was bringt es ihm das sein Civic, kleiner, leichter und mit kleinem r4? Er hat dadurch doch keinerlei Vorteil, weder bei der Performance, Komfort noch beim Prestige. Also man kann ihn getrost ignorieren...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus das die reinen Unterhaltungskosten eines M3´s kaum höher oder sogar niedriger sind als die von meinem Subaru.



Der M3 ist schon unverschämt teuer (Typenklasse 33 VK) , denke nicht, dass dein Subaru teuerer ist


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

Vollkasko braucht man ja auch nicht unbedingt bei so einem alten Auto. Mach dir lieber vernünftige Ziele wie Firmengründung oder aber auch halt für ein Auto aber ich würde mich jetzt noch nicht festlegen welches, da können dir unterwegs noch ne Menge andere Autos über den Weg laufen


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt ich hab nur Typenklasse 29.  
Im Endeffekt nimmt sich das nicht viel (abgesehen vom Kaufpreis) und bei der Steuer da ich nur 2L und Euro 3 habe. Spritverbrauch wird beim M3 denke ich sogar minimal niedriger sein, Wartungskosten kann ich beim M3 schwer abschätzen. Meine letzte große Inspektion hat mich mit Einkaufspreisen 1000Euro gekostet (Zahnriemen, Wapu, Zündkerzen, Keilriemen, Öl, Luft und Pollenfilter). Subaru wollte 2600Euro dafür haben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Vollkasko braucht man ja auch nicht unbedingt bei so einem alten Auto.



Bei einem 30k € Auto keine Vollkasko zu nehmen ist ziemlich bescheuert


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

Kein Wunder, dass die Typklasse so hoch ist bei so viel PS... Einige junge Leute holen sich den, um anzugeben und zu rasen und dann landen die am Baum... Und als jemand, der sowas nicht macht, muss man das dann mit tragen... Weiß nicht, ob das wirklich fair ist, aber geht wohl nicht anders...

Vollkasko bei einem Auto für 30000 würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen, auch wenn die inklusive Haftpflicht 3300 im Jahr kostet (ein Jahr später dann nur noch 2500, weil ich dann über 25 bin, hab mal nachgeguckt). Krass, wie stark der Preis fällt, weil man 25 ist Oo


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei einem 30k € Auto keine Vollkasko zu nehmen ist ziemlich bescheuert


Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Aber zu jemanden, der Vollkasko ja/nein nach dem Alter und nicht nach dem Wert des Fahrzeugs beurteilt, muss man eigentlich eh nix schreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Sache mit dem Kredit stimme ich aber eingeschränkt zu, vielleicht werde ich auch 6000 Euro oder so vom Kaufpreis über einen Kredit finanzieren, aber einen Großteil werde ich vorher sparen.


Schulde machen für etwas was nur an Wert verliert und auch nicht unbedingt nötig ist macht einfach keinen Sinn. Du solltest auch bedenken dass eine Finanzierung auf Kante dir bei einem, immer möglichen, Defekt erst recht um die Ohren fliegt.


Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, hab ja noch etwas Zeit, mich zu entscheiden


Eben. Sich ein paar Wagen zu überlegen ist ja nicht schlimm und vielleicht auch motivierend. Hauptsache du verschuldest dich nicht dabei.
Was man dann im Endeffekt will wird sich im Zweifelsfall eh wieder ändern. Bei mir stand z.B. mal das Mini Coupe(noch als Studie) ganz oben auf der Liste.


> Wo finde ich jemanden, der mich beim Autokauf unabhängig beraten kann, also der auch mitkommt und sich das Auto anguckt?


Bei TÜV, Dekra etc. kann man Autos vor dem Kauf begutachten lassen. Allerdings muss man das Auto dort vorbei bringen.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wollte auch erstmal wissen, wie realistisch das  ist, dass später ich einen M3 fahre, bevor ich mich darauf freue und  dann enttäuscht bin, weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann...



Nun, ich wollte mit 13-14 einen 850 fahren und ca 11 Jahre später war es dann so weit und ich habe einen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Es  sollte doch allgemein bekannt sein, dass alles was er nicht besitzt im  Grunde keine Existenzberechtigung hat. Aber was bringt es ihm das sein  Civic, kleiner, leichter und mit kleinem r4? Er hat dadurch doch  keinerlei Vorteil, weder bei der Performance, Komfort noch beim  Prestige. Also man kann ihn getrost ignorieren...



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

Na ja, was verliert nicht an Wert? Selbst ein Haus verliert an Wert, wenn man es nicht instandhält. Aber keine Sorge, ich werde schon aufpassen, dass ich noch genug Geld habe, wenn ich das Auto gekauft habe - ob mit oder ohne Kredit.

Ich wollte mal einen Ford Mustang xD Aber inzwischen lieber den M3. Zwischenzeitlich hat mir sogar mein jetziges Auto (E46 325 Ci Coupé) nicht gefallen... Inzwischen gefällt es mir wieder 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem TÜV.

Sollte ich das Auto dann mit den 2 Sätzen 19-Zoll-Felgen + Reifen verkaufen oder mit den Original-Felgen? Also was bringt mehr, die Original-Felgen jetzt verkaufen oder zusammen mit dem Auto in >= 2 Jahren und dafür dann die 19-Zoll-Felgen-Sätze getrennt vom Auto verkaufen?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2015)

@Zeiss: Mich irritiert jedes mal wieder der Stolz auf den 850, bis mir wieder einfällt dass es ein 850 ist  .

Bis jetzt hatte ich nie den Eindruck dass Winterräder oder besondere Felgen einen großen Einfluss auf den erzielbaren Verkaufspreis hat. Also wenn man den Nerv dazu hat wohl besser einzeln verhökern.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (20. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt genug Sachen die nicht an Geld verlieren. Sonst könnte man sich ja nichts als Investment kaufen. Wenn man sich etwas als investment kauft ist ein Kredit noch in Ordnung aber nie und nimmer für Konsum.


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

"Winhterräder"? Ich glaub, es ist Zeit, ins Bett zu gehen 

Dann behalte ich meine alten Felgen noch, die 19-Zoll-Felgen werde ich bestimmt irgendwie los bei diversen Online-Auktionshäusern.


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Sachen die nicht an Geld verlieren. Sonst könnte man sich ja nichts als Investment kaufen. Wenn man sich etwas als investment kauft ist ein Kredit noch in Ordnung aber nie und nimmer für Konsum.



Zeig mir mal ein Invest, das garantiert nicht an Wert verliert und bei dem man auch garantiert nichts verlieren kann. Danke vorab. Das wird mich gerade jetzt, in Zeiten der Nullzinspolitik, extrem reich machen!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> "Winhterräder"? Ich glaub, es ist Zeit, ins Bett zu gehen


Die Freuden des Tablets...


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein Invest, das garantiert nicht an Wert verliert und man nichts verlieren kann. Danke vorab. Das wird mich extrem reich machen!


VW-Aktien. Weiter sinken können die nicht 

Seltene Dinge/Sammlerstücke gewinnen vermutlich an Wert. Also auch seltene Autos. So ein Koenigsegg Regera ist, wenn gut erhalten, bestimmt in 50 Jahren das Doppelte wert. Werden ja nur 87 (?) Stück davon gebaut. Kauf für 160 Millionen einfach alle 87 und verkauf sie für 300 Millionen insgesamt xD


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Wenn man sich etwas als investment kauft ist ein Kredit noch in Ordnung aber nie und nimmer für Konsum.



Warum soll man sich nichts für den Konsum finanzieren?
Man muss ja nicht unbedingt Jahre für irgendwas abbezahlen.
Ob ich nun nen halbes Jahr spare oder nen halbes abbezahle, ist doch egal.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> VW-Aktien. Weiter sinken können die nicht
> 
> Seltene Dinge/Sammlerstücke gewinnen vermutlich an Wert. Also auch seltene Autos. So ein Koenigsegg Regera ist, wenn gut erhalten, bestimmt in 50 Jahren das Doppelte wert. Werden ja nur 87 (?) Stück davon gebaut. Kauf für 160 Millionen einfach alle 87 und verkauf sie für 300 Millionen insgesamt xD


Ferrari Enzos steigen ja, Urquattros ebenfalls brachial.
Lancia Delta Integrale gehen meines Wissens auch jedes Jahr im Preis hoch.


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2015)

Dafür gibt es nur keine Garantie und das ist genau die Krux an "Invests". Bricht morgen der 3. Weltkrieg aus (ja, ich weiß, ist übertrieben), wird sich vorerst niemand für einen Enzo oder einen Ur-Quattro interessieren.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht wieso ihr versucht ernsthaft mit Excite zu diskutieren. Mittlerweile sollte doch bekannt sein das er keine Ahnung hat von den Sachen die er behauptet und das er eine ziemlich "komische" Einstellung zu fremden Eigentum hat. Würde sich nun einer von euch einen Kredit aufnehmen um einen rotze tiefen, lahmen Civic mit schleifendem Auspuff zu kaufen... würde er das mit Sicherheit befürworten.

Wer nix schafft bekommt auch kein Kredit -> ergo Kredit ist voll kacki.


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, hab ja noch etwas Zeit, mich zu entscheiden
> 
> Wo finde ich jemanden, der mich beim Autokauf unabhängig beraten kann, also der auch mitkommt und sich das Auto anguckt? Bin da nicht so erfahren und möchte nicht über's Ohr gehauen werden. Als Informatiker findet man da kaum einen Kumpel, der sich auskennt, vor allem in Berlin - ca. 2/3 der Leute, die ich im RL kenne, haben nicht mal einen Führerschein xD



Ich wohne selbst in Berlin und kenne da zufällig jemanden, der sich blendend mit BMW Motoren auskennt . Möglicherweise könnte er dir helfen, wenn du dir einen Wagen im Umkreis von Berlin rausgesucht hast, da er mittlerweile so gut wie alle Fehlerquellen und vermeintlichen Defekte kennt .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

ja genau vorerst, aber danach auch wieder steigen. Aber etwas risiko hat man immer, je mehr risiko desto mehr rendite ist möglich. 

und nein ich befürworte nie ein kredit für konsum. Sonst ist man ja so dumm wie fast alle anderen.


----------



## keinnick (21. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> ja genau vorerst, aber danach auch wieder steigen. Aber etwas risiko hat man immer, je mehr risiko desto mehr rendite ist möglich.
> 
> und nein ich befürworte nie ein kredit für konsum. Sonst ist man ja so dumm wie fast alle anderen.



Ja, Risiko kann u. U. auch Totalverlust bedeuten. Wo ist da der Unterschied, zu dem von Dir verteufelten Kredit? Da verliert man evtl. auch alles. Du würdest ja auch bei nem 30k Auto keine Vollkasko abschließen. "Läuft bei Dir, Justin"!

Aber Riverna hat schon Recht. Es bringt nix. Du wirst in Deinem Leben auch noch auf die Klappe fliegen, dann pendelt sich das alles noch ein bei Dir. Keine Sorge.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

Nö ich kenne auch leute die fahren haftpflicht bei einem 50k + auto.


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nö ich kenne auch leute die fahren haftpflicht bei einem 50k + auto.


Das hätte vermutlich auch keiner infrage gestellt....


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Nö ich kenne auch leute die fahren haftpflicht bei einem 50k + auto.



Klar weil sich Murat, Ali und Abdul nicht im klaren sind wer nun die voll teure VK bezahlen soll.
Aber was du alles so für Leute kennst... beängstigend. Wer ein Auto (egal welchen Zeitwert) nur mit HF verpflichtet ist einfach nur dumm. Generell ist es dumm ein Auto ohne mindestens TK zu versichern... aber das wird der kleine Justin auch noch kapieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> VW-Aktien. Weiter sinken können die nicht



Damit hab ich mich auch schon eingedeckt (gekauft bei 97,xx€)


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

Ist übrigens ein deutscher der über 30 ist und sich seiner Sache bewusst ist  

Nö den EG3 habe ich auch nur HF, bezahl doch so schon 50 % des Fahrzeugwertes an Versicherung jährlich... Absolute Abzocke hier in Deutschland. Habe mir einem Kumpel gestern geschrieben aus Holland er bezahlt für sein ED Civic 5 Euro im monat versicherung...


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

Und was machst du bei einem Riss in der Frontscheibe? 
Dann ist es halt ein Ü 30 Jähriger der sich eine 50k teure Kiste gekauft hat und nun keine Kohle für eine geeignete Versicherung hat. Oder er ist schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur hohl... such dir aus was besser ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

Dann kaufe ich eine neue ? Die Scheibe geht nicht alle paar Monate kaputt, so wie die jetzige aussieht wurde sie meiner Meinung nach noch nie gewechselt. Bezahl ich halt 500 Euro für ne neue Scheibe, ist immer noch billiger als jedes Jahr 300 Euro extra an Versicherung zu bezahlen und dann 150 Euro oder 300 Euro SB zu haben. Es ist einfach auf Dauer billiger wenn man es selber bezahlt. Verstehen die meisten Leute aber nicht das viele Versicherungen einfach nur Abzocken. Sie denken mit einer Versicherung bin ich abgesichert, damit ist man sicher. Es geht in Deutschland nur um sicher und risikoarm. Selbst wenn ich alle 2 Jahre die Frontscheibe wechsel bin ich ohne Versicherung noch besser dran.


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

Und wenn dir einer ein 30k Auto zerkloppt, weil er wie diese Verrückten in den russichen Car Crash Compilations fährt, darfst du auch alles schön selbst bezahlen .


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

In Deutschland laufen halt nur dumme Menschen rum, zum Glück gibt es erleuchtete die wissen wie der Hase läuft, die das böse Spiel der Versicherungen durchschauen um dem bösen Imperium die Stirn bieten. 

300Euro * 2 Jahre = 600Euro durch TK 
500Euro + 200Euro Einbau = 700Euro 
Stimmt da bist du mit einer Scheibe alle zwei Jahre genau - 100Euro günstiger. Wenn das nicht mal der Deal des Lebens ist...

Und was ist mit Vandalismus, Hagelschäden usw? Reparierst du auch alles aus eigener Tasche, weil das lohnt sich alles nicht.

Ich gebs auf... du bist einfach komplett Beratungsresistent.


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2015)

Also im Prinzip lohnt sich das für die Versicherungen, also im Durchschnitt solltest du sparen, wenn du keine Versicherung abschließt. Es sei denn, es passiert was, dann liegst du ggf. schon über den durchschnittlichen Kosten (gibt auch genug Leute, bei denen nie etwas passiert) und schon zahlst du mehr als mit Versicherung...

Was sich nicht lohnt, sind Garantieverlängerungen für Elektrogeräte, da zahlt man mehr, weil man genug Geräte kauft. Klar, die würden das ja nicht anbieten, wenn die dabei Verluste machen würden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

Ihr versteht die Wirtschaft nicht oder ? Wenn die Versicherungen so lieb und toll und sind dann wären sie schon längst pleite, aber dabei machen die wohl richtig cash. Versicherung nur das nötigste und nicht mehr. Gucke doch selber was dir deine Versicherung bringt ! Hast doch vor ein paar Seiten selber festgestellt das sie dich nur abzocken. Vandalismus bla bla bla wer soll  den das Auto hier im Hinterhof kaputtmachen. Was hat man davon mein billigen Civic kaputtzumachen, und Hagel in der größenordnung passiert eh selten, wäre aber bei der Versicherung eh totalschaden und ich würde nur 800 euro bekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ihr versteht die Wirtschaft nicht oder ? Wenn die Versicherungen so lieb und toll und sind dann wären sie schon längst pleite, aber dabei machen die wohl richtig cash. Versicherung nur das nötigste und nicht mehr. Gucke doch selber was dir deine Versicherung bringt ! Hast doch vor ein paar Seiten selber festgestellt das sie dich nur abzocken. Vandalismus bla bla bla wer soll  den das Auto hier im Hinterhof kaputtmachen. Was hat man davon mein billigen Civic kaputtzumachen, und Hagel in der größenordnung passiert eh selten, wäre aber bei der Versicherung eh totalschaden und ich würde nur 800 euro bekommen.



Bei einem Auto bis zum
Wert von maximal ein paar tausend Euro mag das hinkommen, aber nicht bei einem 30k € Auto.
Es reicht schon aus, wenn man einmal nicht aufpasst und jemanden hinten mit 5-10km/h auffährt. 
Dann hat man sofort einen Schaden von 3-7000€.
Oder schlimmer: Man rutscht im Winter bei glatter Straße  z.B. etwas stärker mit VA und HA gehen einen Bordstein -> neues Lenkgetriebe, neue Felgen + Reifen, VA einseitig/beide Seiten neu, da bei BMW aus Alu, HA alle Lenker neu -> geschätzt 10k €.

Das Ganze kann man dann so weiterspinnen bis zum wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden des Fahrzeugs.

Sowas würdest du dann aus eigener Tasche bezahlen, oder was ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

Jop, shit happens.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2015)

Versicherungen sind wie Kondome, lieber eins haben und nicht brauchen, als eins brauchen und keins haben.
Aber hey, who the **** cares? 
Risiko ftw.
Du scheinst ja genug Geld zu haben, um immer alles zu bezahlen.
Private Haftpflicht brauchste dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Hast doch vor ein paar Seiten selber festgestellt das sie dich nur abzocken.



Na zeig mir doch mal wo das irgendeiner (mich eingeschlossen) gesagt hat. Mir hat meine Versicherung schon sehr viel gebracht... Immerhin wurde mir schon 5 mal die Frontscheibe in 13 Jahren Autofahren getauscht und einmal die Hecksscheibe und das hat mir richtig Geld gebracht. 

Aber du hast halt echt keinen Plan, darum halte ich mich wie gesagt einfach zurück. Auf eine Diskussion mit dir habe ich keine Lust, du hast halt einfach keine Ahnung.


----------



## Flybarless (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

Habe bisher in 21 Jahren Autofahren einmal eine Frontscheibe meines BMWs ersetzen müssen.
 Hat mich aber weniger gekostet als gedacht, (unter 400 Euro beim freundlichem...). Da mein Auto 12 Jahre alt ist
habe ich auf ein Teilkasko verzichtet weil sie einfach preislich in keiner Relation zum Autowert liegt. 
Ob eine Teil oder Volkasko "nötig" ist muss man aber immer an jeweiligen Auto ausmachen,Bei vielen ist es günstig, 
Manchmal aber auch so dermassen teuer das es sich lohnt das Risiko einzugehen. Bin aus Erfahrung auch lieber eher
"Unterversichert" als irgendwelchen Firmen Geld unnötig in dne Rachen zu stecken. Weil so oft hat man nicht die
Kacke am dampfen...

Gruss André


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab jetzt ne beheizbare Frontscheibe. Ein Steinschlag, keine TK und schon sind (geschtätzte) 800€ weg...


----------



## keinnick (21. Dezember 2015)

Kauf Dir doch einfach nen Civic für 500 Euro. Schon bist Du alle Sorgen los. 

Im Ernst: Ich kapiere echt nicht was Du hier bezweckst, Excite. Mach einfach was Du willst aber stell Deine Sicht der Dinge nicht immer hin als müsste sie für jeden gelten. Wenn es so wäre, würden wir alle ein tiefergelegtes Auto fahren, das auf dem Boden schleift und die Karre mit der Handbremse anhalten, damit wir schon währenddessen aussteigen können. Fahrradfahren würden wir auch ohne Licht (das Kopfsteinpflaster ist Schuld). Das kann doch niemand wirklich wollen.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Zeiss: Mich irritiert jedes mal wieder der Stolz auf den 850, bis mir wieder einfällt dass es ein 850 ist  .



Hmm? Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch  Es ist ein 850Ci  



Magogan schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip lohnt sich das für die  Versicherungen, also im Durchschnitt solltest du sparen, wenn du keine  Versicherung abschließt. Es sei denn, es passiert was, dann liegst du  ggf. schon über den durchschnittlichen Kosten (gibt auch genug Leute,  bei denen nie etwas passiert) und schon zahlst du mehr als mit  Versicherung...
> 
> Was sich nicht lohnt, sind Garantieverlängerungen für Elektrogeräte, da  zahlt man mehr, weil man genug Geräte kauft. Klar, die würden das ja  nicht anbieten, wenn die dabei Verluste machen würden.



Im Idealfall ist jede Versicherung ein absolutes (bis auf einpaar wenige Ausnahmen) Verlustgeschäft und das ist auch okay so.

Um bei Rivernas Beispiel zu bleiben:
-> Windschutzscheibe: 650€ + Arbeit
-> Kamera NightVision: 4600€ + Einbau
-> Sensor für ACC: 1800€ + Einbau

Da zahle ich gern die +300€ im Jahr (oder wieviele das sind) und habe meine Ruhe.

Übrigens Vandalismus wird nicht von der TK abgedeckt, leider. Nur in Verbindung mit dem Diebstahl.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt nicht, bei mir ist Vandalismus sehr wohl mit abgedeckt. Sogar ohne Selbstbeteiligung.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2015)

Check this out: klick mich

Und das hier steht in meiner Police:



> Die *Teilkasko* ersetzt       Schäden durch folgende Ereignisse:
> 
> Brand oder Explosion
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

In etwa das selbe wie bei mir, nur das ich wie erwähnt noch Vandalismus habe.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2015)

Explizit aufgeführt? In welchem Umfang? Ist eigentlich eher unüblich.


----------



## s-icon (21. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ein Invest, das garantiert nicht an Wert verliert und bei dem man auch garantiert nichts verlieren kann. Danke vorab. Das wird mich gerade jetzt, in Zeiten der Nullzinspolitik, extrem reich machen!



zB. Eine Rolex 6263 Paul Newman.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Gucke doch selber was dir deine Versicherung bringt !



Hmm...das dritte mal dieses Jahr unser F31 aufgebrochen worden, Navi etc. alles weg.
Schaden jeweils 8-11k.
Aber hast recht, Versicherungen lohnen sich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hmm? Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch


Links folgen . Spoiler: Eins ist kein BMW.



Riverna schrieb:


> In etwa das selbe wie bei mir, nur das ich wie erwähnt noch Vandalismus habe.


Das ist für Teilkasko schon ungewöhnlich. Nicht umsonst "lehren" schon manche Fahrlehrer dass man bei nem reinen Vandalismusschaden am besten das Radio/Navi in den nächsten Fluss schmeißt (was ich natürlich nicht gutheißen kann), eben damit es Diebstahl und damit TK wird.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Links folgen . Spoiler: Eins ist kein BMW.



Ach, der Volvo 850  Nene.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist für Teilkasko schon ungewöhnlich. Nicht umsonst "lehren" schon manche Fahrlehrer dass man bei nem reinen Vandalismusschaden am besten das Radio/Navi in den nächsten Fluss schmeißt (was ich natürlich nicht gutheißen kann), eben damit es Diebstahl und damit TK wird.



Genau so ist es.


----------



## XE85 (21. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hmm...das dritte mal dieses Jahr unser F31 aufgebrochen worden, Navi etc. alles weg.
> Schaden jeweils 8-11k.



Hat der Wagen eine Alarmanlage?


----------



## s-icon (21. Dezember 2015)

Ne hat der nicht, war damals ein Vorführwagen, den wir mitgenommen haben.


----------



## fatlace (21. Dezember 2015)

selbst wenn, davon lassen sich solche organisationen nicht aufhalten.
Gerade wieder bei BMW mit den Navis ein riesen Problem, ist kein Wunder das die BMWs so hoch bei er Versicherung eingestuft werden


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

Naja ich kenne genauso leute die fahren 20 jahre oder länger auto hatten noch nie einen unfall oder sowas derartiges wo man die versicherung benötigt. Und das ist wohl bei den meisten so, sonst würde soch das für die versicherung nicht lohnen


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> selbst wenn, davon lassen sich solche organisationen nicht aufhalten.
> Gerade wieder bei BMW mit den Navis ein riesen Problem, ist kein Wunder  das die BMWs so hoch bei er Versicherung eingestuft werden



Das "Problem" hat Benz und Audi genau so, keine Sorge.


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

Besonders schlimm ist es bei VW. Mein Vater hat jede Woche mindestens einen VW mit Einbruchsschaden in der Werkstatt. Meistens dauert das auch keine 15s.

Dreiecksscheibe hinten eingeschlagen, Tür auf, Navi raus. Da wäre mir eine Versicherung schon lieb. Zumal ein originales Navi oft schon an die 2k kommen kann...


----------



## fatlace (21. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das "Problem" hat Benz und Audi genau so, keine Sorge.



Ja das stimmt wohl, bei BMW bin ich halt etwas mehr im Thema und es fällt mir verstärkt auf


----------



## s-icon (21. Dezember 2015)

Zumindestens kann man bei den neuen VW und Audi Modellen, das Navi nicht mehr nachrüsten. 
Das sollte die Diebstahlgefahr deutlich senken.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Besonders schlimm ist es bei VW. Mein Vater hat jede Woche mindestens einen VW mit Einbruchsschaden in der Werkstatt. Meistens dauert das auch keine 15s.
> 
> Dreiecksscheibe hinten eingeschlagen, Tür auf, Navi raus. Da wäre mir eine Versicherung schon lieb. Zumal ein originales Navi oft schon an die 2k kommen kann...



Bei uns auch immer über die hintere Dreiecksscheibe.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe noch nie von nem civic gehört wo die navi einheit bei neuren autos geklaut wurde. Legt euch halt ne garage zu is billiger als die versicherung


----------



## s-icon (21. Dezember 2015)

Hast recht, werde unseren Mitarbeitern nahelegen, sich als nächsten Dienstwagen einen Honda Civic zu nehmen.
Vielen Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2015)

Der 2016er ist doch kein schlechtes Auto, gibt es sogar als Limousine. Ich würde den sofort nehmen. Ob nun 1er bmw oder civic ist doch egal.


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass in Berlin viele gerade mit Auto in der Innenstadt wohnen?

@s-icon 

Das ist halt gängige Praxis. Wird bei BMW auch oft so gemacht (soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe, hat BMW die Tür nicht gelocked wegen des Unfallschutzes, sodass die Tür noch auf geht). Nur beim Vor-Facelift des E60 (wird wahrscheinlich noch andere Modelle geben) geht das nicht. Da kriegst du die Tür nicht mehr auf, wenn die Scheibe kaputt ist . So ist zumindest bei einem ehemaligen Kollegen.


----------



## s-icon (21. Dezember 2015)

Danke wusste ich nicht, würde ich eins aufbrechen wollen, würde ich es vorne versuchen



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Der 2016er ist doch kein schlechtes Auto, gibt es sogar als Limousine. Ich würde den sofort nehmen. Ob nun 1er bmw oder civic ist doch egal.



Es gibt zig Gründe die dagegen sprechen.
Einer davon ist, dass ich niemandem 80-100tkm/pa in einem 120ps Diesel zumuten möchte.
Außerdem ist der F31 ein 3er Kombi.


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke wusste ich nicht, würde ich eins aufbrechen wollen, würde ich es vorne versuchen



Man kann eine ganze Menge lernen, wenn man mal in einer Werkstatt gearbeitet hat. Zum Beispiel, dass man mit einem geklauten Navi einem Versicherten immer einen Gefallen tut .

Neue Scheibe, neues Navi, Tür neu lackieren und im Fall der Fälle neue Sitzbezüge und Instrumentblenden, da die ja durch die Glassplitter zerkratzt werden könnten .

Nur nerven solche Werkstattbesuche oft -.-.


----------



## XE85 (21. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ne hat der nicht, war damals ein Vorführwagen, den wir mitgenommen haben.



Hab ich mir fast gedacht, dann werden die wohl immer wieder kommen - schließlich wissen die ja genau das nach jedem mal ausräumen nagelneue Komponenten rein kommen.



fatlace schrieb:


> selbst wenn, davon lassen sich solche organisationen nicht aufhalten.



Aufhalten nicht, aber solange genug Wagen ohne AA rumfahren die man immer wieder ausräumen kann gibt es keinen Grund für die sich mit der AA und Safe Lock zu beschäftigen. Damit ist die AA (noch) ein klarer Vorteil wie auch diverse Threads in einschlägigen Foren zeigen. Anders schaut die Sache natürlich aus wenn die AA, zumindest bei vorhandensein eines Navis, serienmäßig ist.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Explizit aufgeführt? In welchem Umfang? Ist eigentlich eher unüblich.



Es ist explizit aufgeführt. Bei Vandalismus muss ich meine SB von 150Euro bezahlen, alles drüber wird unternommen. Was genau zu dem Umfang gehört steht nicht dabei, aber der Versicherung gibt es bei TK auch verschiedene Stufen. In der günstigsten ist Vandalismus und Maderschaden z.B. nicht mit abgedeckt. In der mittleren (welche ich habe) schon. Bei der teurern ist dann auch Maderschäden abgedeckt. 



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie von nem civic gehört wo die navi einheit bei neuren autos geklaut wurde. Legt euch halt ne garage zu is billiger als die versicherung



Bei den billigen Materialien die Honda verbaut, kein Wunder. Damit lässt sich auch nix verdienen... es bricht auch niemand in einen 20 Jahre alten Civic ein und klaut die Airbags.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2015)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt wohl, bei BMW bin ich halt etwas mehr im Thema und es fällt mir verstärkt auf



Bei Benz war es eine Zeit lang sehr übel. Dadurch, dass Command ja  ein Ein-Block-Gerät ist, war es ja sehr einfach das Ding zu klauen. Dann  hat Benz nachgebessert und massiv was an der Sicherheit getan. Wir  hatten ein Versuchsaufbau mit dem Command, wo auch das Modul für den  Schlüssel + Schlüssel selbst drin waren. Bei BMW war es ja sehr lange Zeit ein Mehrkomponentensystem (Bildschirm vorne, Radio, TV-Modul, Navirechner als Einzelkomponenten hinten im Kofferraum), aber mittlerweile auch ein System, was zum größten Teil vorne verbaut ist.



s-icon schrieb:


> Zumindestens kann man bei den neuen VW und Audi Modellen, *das Navi nicht mehr nachrüsten. *
> Das sollte die Diebstahlgefahr deutlich senken.



Sagt wer?



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Man kann eine ganze  Menge lernen, wenn man mal in einer Werkstatt gearbeitet hat. Zum  Beispiel, dass man mit einem geklauten Navi einem Versicherten immer  einen Gefallen tut .
> 
> Neue Scheibe, neues Navi, Tür neu lackieren und im Fall der Fälle neue  Sitzbezüge und Instrumentblenden, da die ja durch die Glassplitter  zerkratzt werden könnten .
> 
> Nur nerven solche Werkstattbesuche oft -.-.



Und wenn die Ärs**e nicht nur das Navi geklaut haben, sondern auch  noch den Kabelbaum geschrottet haben, dann auch den flicken, was bei  FC-Leitungen richtig Spaß macht...



Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist explizit aufgeführt. Bei Vandalismus muss ich meine SB von 150Euro bezahlen, alles drüber wird unternommen. Was genau zu dem Umfang gehört steht nicht dabei, aber der Versicherung gibt es bei TK auch verschiedene Stufen. In der günstigsten ist Vandalismus und Maderschaden z.B. nicht mit abgedeckt. In der mittleren (welche ich habe) schon. Bei der teurern ist dann auch Maderschäden abgedeckt.



Okay, das ist wie gesagt, echt unüblich.


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und wenn die Ärs**e nicht nur das Navi geklaut haben, sondern auch  noch den Kabelbaum geschrottet haben, dann auch den flicken, was bei  FC-Leitungen richtig Spaß macht...



Und in den meisten Fällen dauert es 2-4 Wochen, bis du einen neuen hast -.-.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2015)

Und ist auch ein Heidensch**ss das Ding auszutauschen...


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2015)

Joa, einmal das komplette Armaturenbrett raus und im Zweifelsfall die Mittelkonsole auch gleich mit .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bei uns auch immer über die hintere Dreiecksscheibe.


Und wenn du die hinter scheiben folieren lässt? (gibt es auch in klar ) Dann kommt der dieb wenigstens nicht mehr ganz so einfach durch die scheibe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ferrari Enzos steigen ja, Urquattros ebenfalls brachial.
> Lancia Delta Integrale gehen meines Wissens auch jedes Jahr im Preis hoch.


190er gehen im Moment wie verrückt im Preis hoch. Ich überlege grade mir nen paar zu kaufen.  Fehlen nur noch die Stellplätze...



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wenn du die hinter scheiben folieren lässt? (gibt es auch in klar ) Dann kommt der dieb wenigstens nicht mehr ganz so einfach durch die scheibe.


Die 10 Sekunden mehr halten niemand ab.


----------



## s-icon (21. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sagt wer?



Ich.
Ab MIB kann man die Geräte zwar physisch nachrüsten, aber es ist bisher keinem Gelungen die Navikarten dauerhaft freizuschalten.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2015)

Alles eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die 10 Sekunden mehr halten niemand ab.


Selbst schon ausprobiert? Folien sind um einiges zäher als du denkst vor allem, wenn sie auf was drauf kleben.(darfst halt nicht die dünnste und billigste nehmen)
Und selbst wenn der dieb ein loch schlägt, die scheibe fällt nicht einfach raus und er läuf gefahr sich an dem gesplitterten rand zu schneiden. Das ist alles zeit was es länger dauert und da haben diebe garnicht gern.


----------



## s-icon (21. Dezember 2015)

Der Phaeton hatte Verbundglasscheiben, hanem die auch nicht durchbekommen.
Stattdessen ne Fahrzeugseite zerkratzt.


----------



## XE85 (21. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja das nächste Ärgernis, bekommen die nicht was sie wollen, bekommt man zum "Dank" das Auto demoliert. Hatte ein Freund von mir auch bei seinen teuren Felgen: Auto wurde aufgebockt, dann haben die offenbar bemerkt das Felgenschlösser dran sind und sie die Felgen nicht so leicht bekommen, dafür haben sie dann das ganze Auto zerkratzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Selbst schon ausprobiert? Folien sind um einiges zäher als du denkst vor allem, wenn sie auf was drauf kleben.(darfst halt nicht die dünnste und billigste nehmen)
> Und selbst wenn der dieb ein loch schlägt, die scheibe fällt nicht einfach raus und er läuf gefahr sich an dem gesplitterten rand zu schneiden. Das ist alles zeit was es länger dauert und da haben diebe garnicht gern.


Eine Sicherheitsscheibe beklebt mit Folie fällt als ganzes Stück raus. Das ist kein Verbundglas. Auf der Arbeit habe ich auch schon Scheiben auf Kundenwusch eingehauen. Vorher klebe ich auch immer Folie(Klebeband) drauf, damit ich hinterher kaum was sauber machen muss. Da hat man dann hinterher ein gesplittertes Fenster, was man dann als Ganzes rausnehmen kann. Das hängt zusammen und wabbelt in der Gegend rum. Allerdings hat es keinerlei Verbindung zum Rand, weil man ja nicht die Foile am Auto festklebt. Der Rand ist gesplittert und fällt einfach ab.



s-icon schrieb:


> Der Phaeton hatte Verbundglasscheiben, hanem die auch nicht durchbekommen.
> Stattdessen ne Fahrzeugseite zerkratzt.


Das ist das einzig wirkungvolle. Da ist die Foile im Glas drin, und somit auch am Auto angeklebt. Da muss man schon ein paar mal mit einem dicken Hammer ordendlich zuhauen, bis die nachgibt. Das macht aber richtig derbe Lärm, deswegen macht das keiner.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das nächste Ärgernis, bekommen die nicht was sie wollen, bekommt man zum "Dank" das Auto demoliert.



Den Toyota MR2 wollten sie bei uns an der Halle mal klauen, waren aber scheinbar zu blöd. Haben das Schloss kaputt gemacht, Seitenscheibe eigenschlagen um dann ein Radio für 20Euro und die original Domstrebe im Wert von 50Euro geklaut... 
Die "Diebe" waren aber so sau dämlich, dass sie nicht bemerkt haben das ein Skyline R33 GTR hinter dem Kontainer stand, bei dem man viel mehr hätte klauen können. Aus Wut haben se dann einen LKW vom Nachbarn angesteckt...


----------



## Zeiss (22. Dezember 2015)

Junge Junge, da hatte einer echt Zeit gehabt, mein tiefer Respekt für die Arbeit: klick mich

Da kriege ich auch so ein Jucken in der Finger mich mal mit der CANcardXL an den K_CAN und PT_CAN vom 760er mal dran zu hängen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2015)

Teures Spielzeug so eine CANcard. Wo hast du die her?


----------



## Zeiss (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe 12 Jahre dort gearbeitet. 

Habe noch ein VN2610 im Regal liegen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2015)

Auch nicht schlecht. Ich hab nur auf der Arbeit ein CANCaseXL. Aber immer dran denken: "You must not use this software in the USA!" 

Für den Volvo reicht mir das DICE, das gibt es recht günstig als China-Nachbau.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Dezember 2015)

CANcaseXL ist auch ganz cool. Was machst Du denn beruflich, wenn Du das Ding hast? Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Benzindruckregler habe ich wieder einen Punkt von meiner to do Liste verbaut... damit habe ich immerhin schon 3 Punke fertig.  
Für alle die es interessiert: 

Verbaut: 
*Sti Heckspoiler
*Sti Ladeluftkühker 
*Benzindruckregler 

Noch nicht verbaut:
*DVD Radio
*Bosch KL044 Benzinpumpe 
*Sportlenkrad (mal sehen ob die Kohle dafür noch reicht)


----------



## Zeiss (22. Dezember 2015)

Und wenn Du jetzt noch den eckligen Grün (ich meine die Schrift!) wegen eine vernünftige Farbe austauschst, dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> CANcaseXL ist auch ganz cool. Was machst Du denn beruflich, wenn Du das Ding hast?


Software für Sensoren von PassiveEntry-Systemen (Innen/Aussentürgriffe, Kicksensoren etc.). Dem entsprechend ist meist das LIN-Piggy im Einsatz, weniger die CAN-Funktion. 

Leider ist die Elektronik in meinem Volvo Conti, also darf ich wie jeder Andere die unverschämten OEM-Ersatzteilpreise zahlen.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Dezember 2015)

Ah, okay, ich verstehe. LIN kenne ich nur in der Theorie, bzw. habe mal die Strecke zwischen NightVision-Kamera und dem Steuergerät gemessen, zwecks Initialisierung. Ich bin im CAN und MOST Umfeld gewesen, später auch FlexRay.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2015)

Manche OEMs sind im Moment auch auf dem Trichter in Zukunft alles mit CAN(FD) zu machen. Im Endeffekt wird dann aber schon noch einer auf die Idee kommen dass das ja Geld kostet. Bei kleinen Steuergeräten ist alleine schon der Aufwand an Kabeln und Anschlüssen dazu unnötig hoch. Türgriffe bekommen aktuell z.B. meist gar keine separate Datenleitung spendiert.


----------



## HordyH (22. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Manche OEMs sind auch auf dem Trichter in Zukunft alles mit CAN(FD) zu machen.


Was meinst du genau?


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und wenn Du jetzt noch den eckligen Grün (ich meine die Schrift!) wegen eine vernünftige Farbe austauschst, dann ist es perfekt.



ai ai Captain


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau?


Der vorherige Post sollte eigentlich länger werden, hab gerade noch nach editiert.
Trotzdem zur Frage:
Dass es Projekte gibt Sensoren mit CAN zu versehen weil man ja in Zukunft vielleicht kein LIN mehr habe.


----------



## HordyH (22. Dezember 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der vorherige Post sollte eigentlich länger werden, hab gerade noch nach editiert.
> Trotzdem zur Frage:
> Dass es Projekte gibt Sensoren mit CAN zu versehen weil man ja in Zukunft vielleicht kein LIN mehr habe.


Ich kann nur vom Fiat Konzern sprechen und da kenne ich kein strg. Was nicht im Bus Netz hängt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2015)

LIN ist auch ein Bus. Selbst Powerline-Protokolle kann man als Bus bezeichnen. 

Von welcher Seite kennst du Fiat?


----------



## HordyH (22. Dezember 2015)

Das weiß ich ja. Habe evtl deine Aussage falsch aufgefasst...

Fiat ,alfa, lancia, abarth ,chrysler halt FCA

Ich arbeite da als Mechaniker/ Techniker /TEC


----------



## Zeiss (22. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> ai ai Captain



Danke, jetzt kann man es lesen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Manche OEMs sind im Moment auch auf dem Trichter  in Zukunft alles mit CAN(FD) zu machen. Im Endeffekt wird dann aber  schon noch einer auf die Idee kommen dass das ja Geld kostet. Bei  kleinen Steuergeräten ist alleine schon der Aufwand an Kabeln und  Anschlüssen dazu unnötig hoch. Türgriffe bekommen aktuell z.B. meist gar  keine separate Datenleitung spendiert.



Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch gut so. Es geht alles verstärkt in  Richtung "general purpose ecu" und dann wird sie geflasht und auf  geht's. An und für sich ist es ja nicht schlecht.

LIN ist halt so eine Sache. Wenn man sowas eckliges wie "ground drift" hat, wird es halt nicht mehr so einfach... Opel kam mal auf die Idee LIN im PowerTrain zu verwenden........... Zum Glück blieb es bei der Idee.



HordyH schrieb:


> Ich kann nur vom Fiat Konzern sprechen und da kenne ich kein strg. Was nicht im Bus Netz hängt.



Bus ist nicht gleich Bus.


----------



## HordyH (22. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch gut so. Es geht alles verstärkt in  Richtung "general purpose ecu" und dann wird sie geflasht und auf  geht's. An und für sich ist es ja nicht schlecht.
> 
> LIN ist halt so eine Sache. Wenn man sowas eckliges wie "ground drift" hat, wird es halt nicht mehr so einfach... Opel kam mal auf die Idee LIN im PowerTrain zu verwenden........... Zum Glück blieb es bei der Idee.
> 
> ...


Ihr habt meine Aussage falsch verstanden ich weiß mit Bus Systemen umzugehen


----------



## Olstyle (22. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt auch gut so. Es geht alles verstärkt in  Richtung "general purpose ecu" und dann wird sie geflasht und auf  geht's. An und für sich ist es ja nicht schlecht.
> 
> LIN ist halt so eine Sache. Wenn man sowas eckliges wie "ground drift" hat, wird es halt nicht mehr so einfach... Opel kam mal auf die Idee LIN im PowerTrain zu verwenden........... Zum Glück blieb es bei der Idee.


Naja, solang man noch einen Cent bei der spezialisierten Variante sparen kann wird es die auch geben. Bei sowas wie einer Türgriffelektronik muss man bedenken dass ein CAN-Transceiver samt Beschaltung einfach mal so viel kostet wie der Rest der Platine. Und erst das Kupfer für die zusätzliche Leitung... Sind halt mehr intelligente Schalter als das was du vielleicht unter einem Steuergerät verstehst.
Das Steuergerät was wiederum x "Schalter" verwaltet kann dann auch mehr oder weniger general purpose sein, dann tut es dem aber auch nicht weh noch die Gatewayfunktion zu übernehmen. 
Lustig sind immer "Hutsteuergeräte" bei Submarken.

Natürlich hat alles seinen Einsatzzweck. Und der von LIN ist sicher nicht im PowerTrain sondern eben eher bei "Schaltern". Genau da wollen ihn jetzt wohl auch so manche aus dem Heimsegment verwenden.


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt kann man es lesen.



Sehr gut ... 

Was geht eigentlich so im Luxx? Wird sich da immer noch das Maul zerrissen? Bin ja immer wieder mal Gesprächsthema... würde mich mal brennend interessieren was die Experten da drüben über den Subaru zu meckern haben. Weil da ist alles nicht gut genug, selber wird aber irgend eine langsame/unschöne Bude befahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2015)

Wo ich das grade so lese... Wir scheinen ja einige CAN Experten hier zu haben. 

Warum zum Geier hat der CAN Bus so eine extrem schlechte Eigendiagnose? Durch den Aufbau wäre es den Steuergeräten mit ein paar kleinen extra Bauteilen und einfachen interen Spannungsmessungen möglich einen Massefehler selber bis auf ein paar Zentimeter zu triangulieren.
Ich meine alle anderen Fehler sind ja Kinderkram. Nur sporadischer Masseschluss ist wirklich eine Herrausforderung, weil selbst ein Loch in der Isolierung so groß wie eine Stecknadelspitze den CAN total aus der Bahn werfen kann. Ich hatte selbst schon Fälle, da war die Scheuerstelle so klein, dass ich sie mit dem Auge nicht finden konnte. Ende vom Lied war dann das ich den ganzen Fahrwerks-CAN neu isoliert habe. Bei aktuellen Autos mit viel Elektronik dauert das schonmal ne Woche den ganzen Inneraum zu zerflücken und die Kabelsätze aufzumachen...
Ich nehme mal an das es heuzutage nur noch über billiger, billiger, billiger geht. Wie man es mal reparieren soll, ist egal. Die Autos gehen ja nicht mehr kaputt.


----------



## HordyH (23. Dezember 2015)

"Was ewig hält bringt uns kein Geld"


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2015)

Das ist keine Frage das Bus sondern der Steuergeräte die daran hängen. Die haben auch alle eine Spannungsüberwachung drin, aber normalerweise nur für die Batteriespannung. Für andere Spannungen wäre genau so möglich, gibt es aber nur wenn der OEM das so spezifiziert. Ergo ihr als leittragende Vertragshändler müsst das an eure Marken leiten damit die sowas in Zukunft berücksichtigen.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2015)

@TheBadFrag: Nunja, Du sprichst von Eigendiagnose. Die Möglichkeiten der "externen Überwachung" lassen wir mal aussen vor. Bei CAN LS gibt es durchaus eine Eigendiagnose. Da sagt der Transceiver der MCU vom SG, dass was faul ist (Kurzschluss nach Masse, Kurzschluss zwischen den Leitungen, Kurzschluss nach Vbat, eine Leitung gebrochen, ...) Aber hier gilt es halt diese Zustände abzufragen und zu verwenden. Ob der OEM das macht, hängt vom Auftraggeber ab.
Dem CAN-HS ist das alles ziemlich Rille, entweder es geht oder eben nicht. Und da kommt wieder die "externen Überwachung" zum Einsatz oder auch nicht. Aber wie Du schon sagtest, es kostet halt.

@Olstyle: Ja okay, da macht es vielleicht Sinn. Ich habe halt nur mit "richtigen" Steuergeräten gearbeitet. Glaub BMW setzt kein LIN mehr ein (in den höheren Baureihen), nur noch CAN, MOST/Ethernet, FlexRay und sowas.

@Riverna: Keine Ahnung, was im HWLuxx abgeht, ich war schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr da. Aber Du weißt ja, ein 850Ci steht an jeder Ecke und ein langer 7er mit V12 ist denen nicht exklusiv genug.... Völlig verkehrte Welt.....


----------



## s-icon (23. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Riverna: Keine Ahnung, was im HWLuxx abgeht, ich war schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr da. Aber Du weißt ja, ein 850Ci steht an jeder Ecke und ein langer 7er mit V12 ist denen nicht exklusiv genug.... Völlig verkehrte Welt.....



Was fahren die denn da?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2015)

Wo wir gerade bei exklusiv sind... Damals auf Montage in Dallas, hat mein dortiger Kollege einen 760h gefahren. Ist der exklusiv genug? Ich fand die Kiste echt toll. Echt schade, dass sich die Technik hier so viel Zeit lässt.


----------



## s-icon (23. Dezember 2015)

was ist denn ein 760h?


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Was fahren die denn da?



Einen vergammelten Civic oder einen Baguette....


----------



## Captn (23. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht ist es ja einfach nur Neid .


----------



## s-icon (23. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Einen vergammelten Civic oder einen Baguette....



Aah Civic Fahrer


----------



## Captn (23. Dezember 2015)

Es genügt ja schon sich mal die Beiträge dort drüben durchzulesen....
Danach beschwert sich keiner mehr über Excite .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Dezember 2015)

Also den neuen Civic TypeR würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Was fahren die denn da?



Die Babos aus dem Thread fahren Renault Clio, Peugeot 206, BMW E46 320d und solche Raketen.


----------



## Kusanar (23. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer hiervon wenigstens?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2015)

Oh, ein Rückenmassagegerät.


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Einer hiervon wenigstens?



Nö einen Sporcht


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2015)

@Kusanar: Wovon träumst Du Nachts?


----------



## Kusanar (23. Dezember 2015)

Benzinpreisen wie vor 15 Jahren, Zehn-Zylinder-Motoren, Karosserien in Karbon-Leichtbauweise, mattschwarzen Alufelgen, leeren Landstraßen durch die Pampa ... von was denn sonst?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir wäre das eher das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bitte mit 5 Zylinder.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Dezember 2015)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also den neuen Civic TypeR würde ich auch nehmen



Ich hab den letztens live gesehen, also meinem Geschmack trifft der ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. Dezember 2015)

Jo schön isser nich gerade aber schnell.


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre das eher das hier



Echt jetzt? Der sieht mMn noch bescheidener aus als seine Vorgänger.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Benzinpreisen wie vor 15 Jahren, Zehn-Zylinder-Motoren, Karosserien in Karbon-Leichtbauweise, mattschwarzen Alufelgen, leeren Landstraßen durch die Pampa ... von was denn sonst?



Ja, so einen V10 hätte ich auch gern, aber ein unvernünftiges Auto reicht.

Aber, immerhin bekommt der 8er die Bremsanlage vom E61 M5.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab den letztens live gesehen, also meinem Geschmack trifft der ganz und gar nicht.



Nee, geht auch gar nicht.


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt kommen gleich die Hater... mir gefällt der neue Civic Type R eigentlich recht gut. Schön prollig...  Kann mit Understatement nicht soviel Anfang bzw das ist mir persönlich nicht wichtig. Aber das wird denke ich keinen wundern, bis auf meinen Mazda dem man die Leistung nun nicht ansieht, waren meine Autos alle recht auffällig (ausser mein Sunny GTi eventuell noch).


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte den Civic auch nicht. Mit dem Spoiler passt der nicht in die Waschstraße...


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2015)

Und warum sollte er wegen dem Spoiler nicht in die Waschstraße passen? Bitte eine ernsthafte Antwort...


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte Angst, dass die Waschstraße mit dem Ding nicht klarkommt und was kaputt macht. Zudem bekommt die Waschstraße sowas nicht sauber. Kann man auch gleich sein lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag: Nunja, Du sprichst von Eigendiagnose. Die Möglichkeiten der "externen Überwachung" lassen wir mal aussen vor. Bei CAN LS gibt es durchaus eine Eigendiagnose. Da sagt der Transceiver der MCU vom SG, dass was faul ist (Kurzschluss nach Masse, Kurzschluss zwischen den Leitungen, Kurzschluss nach Vbat, eine Leitung gebrochen, ...) Aber hier gilt es halt diese Zustände abzufragen und zu verwenden. Ob der OEM das macht, hängt vom Auftraggeber ab.
> Dem CAN-HS ist das alles ziemlich Rille, entweder es geht oder eben nicht. Und da kommt wieder die "externen Überwachung" zum Einsatz oder auch nicht. Aber wie Du schon sagtest, es kostet halt.


Bei uns speichert dir sowohl der HS CAN als auch der LS CAN die Normfehler ab. Nur kann man damit nicht wirklich was anfangen, wenn die sporadisch auftreten. Find mal in deinem 7er einen sporadisch auftretenden Masseschluss. Da bist du aber ziemlich lange beschäftigt. Mit minimalem Aufwand könnte man die Stelle vom Masseschluss bis auf ein paar Zentimeter genau bestimmen. Dann könnte man einfach auslesen:" Masseschluss CAN low +50cm von Steuergerät X" Dann hat man sofort die Stelle, wo man suchen muss und braucht nicht den gesammten Innenraum auf gut Glück zerlegen.
Grade weil der CAN so aufgebaut ist, wäre das problemlos möglich. Bei so einem aktuellen Oberklasseauto ist das nicht grade die tollste und günstigste Arbeit den komplett leer zu machen.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Benzinpreisen wie vor 15 Jahren,  Zehn-Zylinder-Motoren, Karosserien in Karbon-Leichtbauweise,  mattschwarzen Alufelgen, leeren Landstraßen durch die Pampa ... von was  denn sonst?


Also über die Spritpreise kann ich im Moment nicht meckern... Der Sprit für LKWs und Vertreter ist im Moment immer unter 1€ und der echte Sprit liegt hier bei ~1,23€.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Der sieht mMn noch bescheidener aus als seine Vorgänger.


Ich mag auch den "Vorgänger", hatte selber kurz nen Typ 89 Coupe FL.
Am besten noch mit RS2 Teilen aufwerten.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2015)

@TheBadFrag: Nunja, in der Spec ist sowas nicht vorgesehen (warum? frag Bosch oder die drei ehemaligen Geschäftsführer von Vector) und für die OEMs/Hersteller ist es wohl zu teuer. CAN kann ja nichts dafür.


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hätte Angst, dass die Waschstraße mit dem Ding nicht klarkommt und was kaputt macht. Zudem bekommt die Waschstraße sowas nicht sauber. Kann man auch gleich sein lassen.



Die Waschstrasse kommt damit ohne Probleme klar, aber mit dem nicht richtig sauber werden muss ich dir zustimmen. Ich muss auch immer unter meinem Heckspoiler von Hand putzen... aber das ist mir lieber als wenn mir die Böscht meine Prolettentheke abreißt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich mag auch den "Vorgänger", hatte selber kurz nen Typ 89 Coupe FL.
> Am besten noch mit RS2 Teilen aufwerten.



Ok vielleicht liegt es auch einfach nur an meiner Antipati gegenüber Audi und Volkswagen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> was ist denn ein 760h?


Im Prinzip ein BMW 760i, der auf Wasserstoff getrimmt wurde. Hieß hier auf der Messe glaube ich Hydrogen 7.


----------



## s-icon (24. Dezember 2015)

Danke den Hydrogen 7 kannte ich natürlich, aber nicht unter 760h.


----------



## Hänschen (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe vorhin auf gmx gelesen dass eine Kontrollbehörde den TÜV-Vereinen die Lizenz entziehen will oder sowas ...


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin auf gmx gelesen dass eine Kontrollbehörde den TÜV-Vereinen die Lizenz entziehen will oder sowas ...




TÜV Dekra bei Hauptuntersuchung in Kritik: Das müssen Autofahrer wissen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Dezember 2015)

Was wäre denn dann die Konsequenz für Autofahrer? 
Keine Überprüfung -> Keine zusätzlichen Kosten. Mängel an Bremsanlagen zu entdecken wäre hingegen schon im Interesse aller Autofahrer.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Dezember 2015)

Hauptsache es gibt dann kein stress wenn ich im märz zum tüv will um das auto wieder anzumelden.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2015)

Wenn einfach mal allen Prüforganisationen die Lizenz entzogen wird gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr eine HU zu bestehen. Die Folge wäre dass man alle drei Jahre einen neuen Wagen kaufen müsste.


----------



## Zoon (24. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dass der Preis zu niedrig ist, lässt schon eher Betrug/gestohlenes Fahrzeug etc. vermuten, ...



Bei so nem Auto die Historie zu klären ist schon ne Fleißarbeit, hat  sämtliche Rechnungen zusammenkramen mit Inspektionen / Durchsichten -  die auf den Rechnungen angegebenen Autohäuser durchtelefonieren ob das  Fahrzeug dort bekannt ist ... den Wagen bei BMW auslesen lassen (den  echten internen Kilometerzähler denn man nicht zureckdrehen kann, nicht  den in der Kombieinheit.)




s-icon schrieb:


> Hast recht,  werde unseren Mitarbeitern nahelegen, sich als nächsten Dienstwagen  einen Honda Civic zu nehmen.
> Vielen Dank für den Tipp.



Au ja werde ich auch. Hoffentlich ist der Honda Civic fähig ne Wechselbrücke mit ca 20t Nutzlast zu ziehen 



Riverna schrieb:


> ai ai Captain



nix da lass den Grün 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich mag auch den "Vorgänger", hatte selber kurz nen Typ 89 Coupe FL.
> Am besten noch mit RS2 Teilen aufwerten.



So ein alten Audi S2 finden ich auch gut aber da noch was unverbasteltes zu finden. Aber immerhin gestern hatte ich nen Audi s4 vor mir - sprich den alten Audi 100 S4 - optisch original.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2015)

Es ging nicht um die Wagenfarbe (welche ich im Leben nicht ändern würde) sondern um die Schrift in meiner Aufzählung. Diese war anfangs mit dem hellen Grün sehr schwer zu lesen, da hatte er nicht unrecht.


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2015)

So, ich sitze gerade auf der Toilette und wollte den kurzen Moment der Ruhe und des Verweilens nutzen, um euch besinnliche und frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2015)

Danke gleichfalls... achja und guten Rutsch.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2015)

Iihgitt! Den hättest du dir ruhig ver(kneifen) können. 

Ist von euch mal einer den Audi V8 gefahren? Hier an meiner Lieblingstanke treffe ich des öfteren einen der den als Langversion fährt. Der ist zwar rustikal, Aber irgendwie hat der Wagen was.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Dezember 2015)

Zoon schrieb:


> Bei so nem Auto die Historie zu klären ist schon ne Fleißarbeit, hat  sämtliche Rechnungen zusammenkramen mit Inspektionen / Durchsichten -  die auf den Rechnungen angegebenen Autohäuser durchtelefonieren ob das  Fahrzeug dort bekannt ist ... den Wagen bei BMW auslesen lassen (den  echten internen Kilometerzähler denn man nicht zureckdrehen kann, nicht  den in der Kombieinheit.)



Welcher ist denn "der echte interne KM-Zähler"? 

Und man kann sehr wohl die KM so zurücksetzen, dass KEINER (nicht mal BMW selbst) das erkennt, mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich kann Dir so ziemlich jedes Steuergerät in den neuwertigen Zustand zurückversetzen, auch Kombiinstrument, CAS und LM.

@Topic: Von mir auch ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch Euch Allen!


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2015)

Es ist mittlerweile bei allen Herstellern so, dass der Kilometerstand in mehreren Steuergeräten abgelegt wird. Wenn man alle zurück setzt (oder zur Not ersetzt) hat man aber auch das Prinzip umgangen.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Dezember 2015)

Richtig, genau so ist es. Es sind wenige "Hauptsteuergeräte", wo den KM-Stand vorhalten. Die restliche SGs kriegen es von denen übermittelt und nehmen ihn auch so an. 

Wenn man genau weiß, was zu tun ist, dann findet es auch keiner raus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohes Fest 

Ich habe nochmal ein Anliegen. Bei mir geht jetzt auch die Kilometeranzeige nicht mehr, wenn der Tacho ausfällt. Könnte das auch am Steuergerät liegen?

So sieht das ganze dann aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn man genau weiß, was zu tun ist, dann findet es auch keiner raus.


Ich habs bis jetzt jedes Mal herrausgefunden.  Nur den Kilometerstand ändern bringt nichts. Da musst du auch alle Adaptionsdaten zurücksetzen. Da muss man schon ganz schön Arbeit reinstecken. Habe ich noch nicht gesehen das es jemand gemacht hat. Ich vermute mal bei BMW wird es nicht anders sein.

...und wenn Ali's Autohandel einen 3er mit 100k gelaufen und frischen Adaptionsdaten verkauft, ist das mal so gar nicht auffällig...

300k gelaufen und dann mit zurückgesetzter Nullmengenkallibrierung... *tongtongtongtongtongrumpelrumpelrumpel* Verkäufer Ali: "Alles beste mit diese Auto. Motor läuft immer so nicht rund bei diese Diesel BMW!" 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Frohes Fest
> 
> Ich habe nochmal ein Anliegen. Bei mir geht jetzt auch die  Kilometeranzeige nicht mehr, wenn der Tacho ausfällt. Könnte das auch am  Steuergerät liegen?
> 
> ...


Sieht schwer nach nem kaputten KI aus...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Dezember 2015)

Was ist den ein KI? [emoji15]


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2015)

KI = Kombiinstrument = Tacho = Geschwindigkeitsanzeige = Fahrerinformationssystem = ... keine Ahnung jeder sagt was anderes...


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Dezember 2015)

Bei uns ging das auch mit dem was ich letztens geschrieben hatte weg. Wie gesagt, am besten einfach mal ne Fachwerkstatt aufsuchen.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2015)

Wie schon erwähnt gegen die KI´s bei Ford gerne kaputt. Wird tauschen die auch alle Nase lang.

Feierabend für heute... muss auch irgendwann mal zu meiner Familie und Verlobten gehen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Dezember 2015)

Dumm gefragt, kann ich da auch einfach einen LCD Display einbauen und den jetzigen Tacho abhängen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2015)

Ja, brauchst nur noch einen Arduino mit CAN-Interface, einen LCD Controller, Schaltnetzteil mit weitem Spannungseingang und Filter und du musst die Software vom alten KI knacken und in deine eigene Konstruktion integrieren. Nichts leichter als das.  Dann kostet dein neues LCD KI etwa 5000€.


----------



## keinnick (24. Dezember 2015)

Du hättest auch einfach "nö" sagen können. 

Btw: Schöne Feiertage an alle hier!


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du hättest auch einfach "nö" sagen können.


...das wär aber nicht ganz richtig, weil es ja möglich, wenn auch unsinnig ist.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2015)

Er schrieb doch "einfach"... hast ihm die Frage doch beantwortet. Auch wenn das nun etwas unhöflich klingt, das ist halt die Generation Computer. Die denkt alles was in irgendwelchen Spielen geht, muss auch in der Realität einfach umzusetzen sein. Nicht ohne Grund fährt kaum ein Privatmann mit einem LCD Monitor statt KI durch die Gegend... aber bei Rennwagen sieht man das in der Tat nicht selten. Ein Bekannter von mir hat das in seinem Drifter (Skyline R33 GTR mit ~ 600PS). Der Kerl hat aber auch den lieben langen Tag keine Beschäftigung.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. Dezember 2015)

Bei aftermarket ecus gibt es so ein tacho auch gleich optional bei haltech zb.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, brauchst nur noch einen Arduino mit CAN-Interface, einen LCD Controller, Schaltnetzteil mit weitem Spannungseingang und Filter und du musst die Software vom alten KI knacken und in deine eigene Konstruktion integrieren. Nichts leichter als das.  Dann kostet dein neues LCD KI etwa 5000€.


Bis auf die Software ist alles realisierbar auf Arbeit. 

Vielleicjt findet sich da auch noch jemand. 

Damit weiß ich erstmal bescheid und werde mich dementsprechend nach einer Instandsetzung umsehen.


----------



## Klutten (24. Dezember 2015)

Gestern war Basteltag. In einen neuen RS3 wanderte ein KW Variante 3+ und Felgen vom A4 S4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das Ding schon deutlich schöner aus.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. Dezember 2015)

@Zeiss
Stimmt schon, nur wird meist irgendwas vergessen, oder auch da muss es ja billig und schnell sein.

Und sei es nur der Zweitschlüssel 

Außerdem hätte ich zumindest bei teureren Wagen gerne das Scheckheft und die letzten Tüv-Berichte. Das sollte dann schon halbwegs übereinstimmen/plausibel sein.
Evtl vorhandene Rechnungen sind natürlich noch besser



Seabound schrieb:


> So, ich sitze gerade auf der Toilette und wollte den kurzen Moment der Ruhe und des Verweilens nutzen, um euch besinnliche und frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen.



Da schließe ich mich an.
Ist wirklich der perfekte Ort.


----------



## dsdenni (24. Dezember 2015)

Habt ihr Geschenke verschenkt/bekommen die was mit Autos zu tun haben? 

Hab Tagfahrlicht und PDC von meinen Eltern bekommen


----------



## Magogan (24. Dezember 2015)

Nur einen neuen S63 AMG... Jedes Jahr der selbe Dreck, ich wollte einen Audi R8, aber meine Eltern können mich nie vorher fragen...

Nein Spaß xD Hab nur Geld und ein Spiel für die Wii U bekommen, das ich schon seit 3 Jahren besitze... Jetzt hab ich es doppelt... Zurückgeben geht auch nicht bei real - und wer kauft bitte ein Spiel bei real, wenn der Mediamarkt 200 Meter entfernt im selben Einkaufszentrum ist? Bei denen ist das doch fast immer teurer als im Mediamarkt...

Wer will ein LCD-Display statt normalem Tacho? Ist doch viel fehleranfälliger...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2015)

Einen vernünftigen, großen Wagenheber


----------



## dsdenni (24. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einen vernünftigen, großen Wagenheber



Der sieht doch mal stabil aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Der sieht doch mal stabil aus



Und dabei auch noch schön leicht (18KG).


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einen vernünftigen, großen Wagenheber


Hab 100% den gleichen Heber, sogar gleiche Farbe. Ist nen top Teil!  Der kann sogar vernünftig bis zum Endanschlag heben. Absacken über 5 Tage: Nicht messbar.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wer will ein LCD-Display statt normalem Tacho? Ist doch viel fehleranfälliger...


Ich, aber nur weil ich dachte, dass es einfacher ist.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Heber kommt man ja nichtmal unter normale Autos. Viel zu hoch. 
Bei mir gabs Batterieladegerät für Autobatterie halt plus paar andere nicht auto sachen.


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Dezember 2015)

> Mit dem Heber kommt man ja nichtmal unter normale Autos. Viel zu hoch.



Kuk dir das Bild mal genauer an, dan wirst du feststellen das der Wagenheber nicht ganz unten ist...


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß, ist trotzdem kein Low profile jack


----------



## Cleriker (25. Dezember 2015)

Welcher ist das denn genau? Mit 18KG kommt eigentlich nur der Racing GBA infrage, oder irre ich?


----------



## HordyH (25. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mit dem Heber kommt man ja nichtmal unter normale Autos. Viel zu hoch.
> Bei mir gabs Batterieladegerät für Autobatterie halt plus paar andere nicht auto sachen.


Das war ja mal wieder so klar...

Sieht sehr nice aus der heber...so edel das man ihn garnicht benutzen möchte.


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2015)

Der Wagenheber sieht tatsächlich etwas hoch aus, aber ich kann sowas immer schlecht einschätzen  Passt der auch noch drunter, wenn das Auto tiefergelegt ist?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube wenn der schweller da keine 10 cm hoch ist wirds problematisch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2015)

85mm, bzw mit dem großen Teller 92mm.
Außerdem werde ich das Auto mit dem Wagenheber eh meistens hinten am Differential oder vorne unterm Motor anheben.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Welcher ist das denn genau? Mit 18KG kommt eigentlich nur der Racing GBA infrage, oder irre ich?



Ja 
Hatte mich um 1KG versehen, wiegt 19KG, aber in dem Gewicht steckt ja auch schon der große Hebel mit drin.

werkzeugbude24 EB.600860-BA Alu - Wagenheber - Rangierwagenheber - Racing GBA - werkzeugbude24.de


----------



## HordyH (25. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 85mm, bzw mit dem großen Teller 92mm.
> Außerdem werde ich das Auto mit dem Wagenheber eh meistens hinten am Differential oder vorne unterm Motor anheben.
> 
> 
> ...


Am Motor oder Getriebe würde ich kein fzg anheben. An den Achsen bzw achsträgern sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 85mm, bzw mit dem großen Teller 92mm.
> Außerdem werde ich das Auto mit dem Wagenheber eh meistens hinten am Differential oder vorne unterm Motor anheben.


Am Motor anheben würde ich mit Serienmotorlagern auf jeden Fall sein lassen. Das kann das Gummi nicht ab. Am Diff ist kein Problem. An der Vorderachse kann man meist unter den Vorderachsträger gehen.

Die Hubhöhe von dem Heber reicht bei vielen Autos aus um an einer Wagenheberaufnahme beide Räder freiheben zu können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Am Motor oder Getriebe würde ich kein fzg anheben. An den Achsen bzw achsträgern sollte es keine Probleme geben.



Doch, das geht problemlos 
Vorne gibt es extra einen Aufnahmepunkt, welcher über den Vorderachsträger/Rahmen das Fahrzeug anhebt und hinten hebe ich entweder unter dem Diff an oder direkt am Hinterachsträger.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am Motor anheben würde ich mit Serienmotorlagern auf jeden Fall sein lassen. Das kann das Gummi nicht ab. Am Diff ist kein Problem. An der Vorderachse kann man meist unter den Vorderachsträger gehen.



Meinte auch am Vorderachsträger (der sich ja unter dem Motor befindet)


----------



## HordyH (25. Dezember 2015)

Achso ich dachte du meinst direkt am Motor zb an der ölwanne


----------



## Zoon (25. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gestern war Basteltag. In einen neuen RS3 wanderte ein KW Variante 3+ und Felgen vom A4 S4
> 
> 
> 
> So sieht das Ding schon deutlich schöner aus.



Hübsches Gerät ... mit den S4 Felgen sogar hübscher als Original.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt auch Leute die heben ihr Auto direkt unter der Ölwanne an.  Dann wundern sie sich warum die Motorlager kaputt sind...


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2015)

Beim Wagenheber steht: "Racing Optik durch zusätzliche Bohrungen an den Flanken" xD

Damit sinkt auch der Luftwiderstand und man kann den Wagenheber schneller unter's Auto rollen xD


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2015)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Mit dem Heber kommt man ja nichtmal unter normale Autos. Viel zu hoch.
> Bei mir gabs Batterieladegerät für Autobatterie halt plus paar andere nicht auto sachen.



Gibt es dir ein gutes Gefühl oder eine innere Zufriedenheit permanent das Zeug von anderen Leuten schlecht zu reden...? Ein echt wiederliches Verhalten.


----------



## s-icon (25. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gestern war Basteltag. In einen neuen RS3 wanderte ein KW Variante 3+ und Felgen vom A4 S4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde den RS3 ja ziemlich lecker


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2015)

Ihr findet den Wagenheber gut? 

Wir haben davon zwei hier bei einem Kumpel stehen, aber der Weg pro Hub ist wirklich extrem gering. Leicht ist er, aber ich würde lieber auf ein ähnliches Modell von Bahco setzen. Der ist zwar minimal teurer, aber hat Doppelhubzylinder mit ordentlich Weg. Das Gewicht und die Höhe sind aber klasse. Die flachsten Wagenheber liegen bei 65-70mm, sind aber auch meist viel länger (>800mm), was zu Hause schon riesig ist. Auch wiegen diese oft um 50kg - fail.

@ s-icon
Das Auto macht irre Spaß und ist Serie schon sowas von unverschämt laut.   ...man kann aber auch leise dahingleiten.


----------



## STSLeon (25. Dezember 2015)

Wie kommst du eigentlich zu einem RS3? Ich dachte du brauchst immer ein großes Auto, weil du einiges an Arbeitsmitteln dabei hast.


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2015)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eigentlich zu einem RS3? Ich dachte du brauchst immer ein großes Auto, weil du einiges an Arbeitsmitteln dabei hast.



Der Wagen gehört nicht mir. Ich hätte zwar gerne einen, aber man kann ihn bei Audi schon nicht mehr bestellen. Die Autoklasse wäre für mich als Spaßmobil aber sinnfrei. Momentan spekuliere ich auf einen Cayman GT4 oder TTRS, der irgendwann Ende 2016 kommen soll. Mein bisherger Wunschkandidat, der BMW M4 ist mir zu weichgespült und der kommende M2 zu wenig Ausstattungsmöglichkeiten. Der wirkt im Innenraum für meinen Geschmack etwas zu einfach, da es keine besonderen Sitze oder extra Leder/Alcantara gibt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ihr findet den Wagenheber gut?
> 
> Wir haben davon zwei hier bei einem Kumpel stehen, aber der Weg pro Hub ist wirklich extrem gering. Leicht ist er, aber ich würde lieber auf ein ähnliches Modell von Bahco setzen. Der ist zwar minimal teurer, aber hat Doppelhubzylinder mit ordentlich Weg. Das Gewicht und die Höhe sind aber klasse. Die flachsten Wagenheber liegen bei 65-70mm, sind aber auch meist viel länger (>800mm), was zu Hause schon riesig ist. Auch wiegen diese oft um 50kg - fail.


Kann es sein das ihr nen anderen Heber habt oder der kaputt ist? Ich bekomme mein Auto mit 5 Mal pumpen hoch.  Noch weniger Hübe würde nicht gehen, weil man sonst nen 3 Meter Hebel bräuchte oder 200kg wiegen müsste. 
Es gibt nämlich etliche Heber, die sehr ähnlich aussehen aber totaler Müll sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ihr findet den Wagenheber gut?
> 
> Wir haben davon zwei hier bei einem Kumpel stehen, aber der Weg pro Hub ist wirklich extrem gering. Leicht ist er, aber ich würde lieber auf ein ähnliches Modell von Bahco setzen. Der ist zwar minimal teurer, aber hat Doppelhubzylinder mit ordentlich Weg. Das Gewicht und die Höhe sind aber klasse. Die flachsten Wagenheber liegen bei 65-70mm, sind aber auch meist viel länger (>800mm), was zu Hause schon riesig ist. Auch wiegen diese oft um 50kg - fail.



Meiner hat ebenfalls einen Doppelhubzylinder 
4x Pumpen und der ist oben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Dezember 2015)

Also unserer braucht schon etliche Pumper, aber der packt auch 4 Tonnen und geht noch ein bisschen weiter hoch


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ihr damit glücklich seid, dann ist doch alles gut. Ob es da Unterschiede gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. Klar bekommt man den Heber von mehreren Anbietern, aber ich denke nicht, dass die bei identischer Bauart technisch so unterschiedlich sein sollten.


----------



## STSLeon (25. Dezember 2015)

@ Klutten da würde ich zum Cayman GT4 tendieren. 

Kannst du eigentlich erklären, was hinter dem Artikel steckt? 
TÜV Dekra bei Hauptuntersuchung in Kritik: Das müssen Autofahrer wissen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wirklich alle TÜV und Dekra Niederlassungen überprüft worden sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also unserer braucht schon etliche Pumper, aber der packt auch 4 Tonnen und geht noch ein bisschen weiter hoch


Wofür braucht man einen 4 Tonnen Heber bei einem PKW?  Fahrt ihr gepanzerte Kisten?


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Dezember 2015)

Nö, aber der wird auch für Traktoren benutzt.


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2015)

Der Kram in der Presse ist sicher völliger Unsinn. Unsere Fachabteilungsleiter befassen sich seit Jahren mehr mit der Logistik hinter dem Prüfwesen, als mit den wichtigen Dingen im Alltag. Ich kann natürlich nur von uns sprechen, aber da sind alle Gerätschaften pinibel gewartet, kalibriert oder auch geeicht. Wenn ich das in den ganzen Artikeln aber richtig verstanden habe, geht das scheinbar nur darum, dass das EG-Recht nicht sauber in Deutschland umgesetzt wurde. Wenn dem so ist, kann auch die überwachende Behörde mitschuldig sein. Gesetzbüber sind nicht einfach zu lesen und können durchaus anders aufgefasst werden. Aktuell würde ich mal behaupten, dass da deutlich übers Ziel hinausgeschossen wird. Da alle Organisationen jährlich überprüft werden, müssten absolute Verfehlungen doch eigentlich jederzeit aufgedeckt werden können. Abwarten und Tee trinken.

@ STSLeon
Der GT4 ist mein Favorit. Die jährlichen Unterhaltskosten sind mir aber ein Dorn im Auge. Inspektion und jährliche Garantieverlängerung liegen im Bereich von 4-5.000€. Da sträubt sich mein innerer Schweinehund etwas.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ihr damit glücklich seid, dann ist doch alles gut. Ob es da Unterschiede gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. Klar bekommt man den Heber von mehreren Anbietern, aber ich denke nicht, dass die bei identischer Bauart technisch so unterschiedlich sein sollten.


Gibt extrem viele Klone von dem Heber, die extremer Schrott sind... Hier z.B. -> Amazon.de: 03160, ALUMINIUM WAGENHEBER 1, 5T


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde mir im Frühjahr wohl diesen bestellen, da ich aktuell ein Modell aus den Baumarkt 90ern habe. 

Bahco Aluminium Wagenheber 1.5t, BH1A1500 : Bahco-Werkzeuge

ich hatte ihn schon einmal bestellt, musste aber kurzfristig absagen. Allerdings steht auch eine schöne Hebebühne auf dem Wunschzettel.


----------



## fatlace (25. Dezember 2015)

Den Bahco BH12000 hab ich mir neulich gegönnt, den gabs reduziert für 200€


----------



## s-icon (25. Dezember 2015)

@Klutten

Den Cayman GT4 gibt es aber auch nicht mehr neu zu bestellen und der Preis wird sich eher nach oben, als nach unten orientieren


----------



## STSLeon (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass der GT4 langfristig an Wert zulegen wird. Porsche führt ja nächstes Jahr die 718 Serie ein und dann war es das mit dem freisaugenden 6 Zylinderboxer im Cayman. Dann nur noch turbogeladene 4 Zylinder.


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> @Klutten
> 
> Den Cayman GT4 gibt es aber auch nicht mehr neu zu bestellen und der Preis wird sich eher nach oben, als nach unten orientieren



Ehrlich? Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen noch einen konfiguriert.


----------



## s-icon (25. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen noch einen konfiguriert.



Ja, der war schon von Anfang an schwierig zu bekommen.
Die Quoten für 2015 waren schon vor den Offiziellen Präsentationen in den Porsche Zentren, fast alle Ausverkauft.
Höchstens bei verschiedenen PZ anrufen und hoffen

Edit: wie wäre es mit einem 911R?


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2015)

Mein Traum war eigentlich ein GT3, aber preislich ist mir das dann doch zu viel. Generell ist mir der 911 etwas zu groß, weshalb ich mit dem GT4 geliebäugelt habe. Der hat aktuell halbwegs die Optik eines 911, ist aber kompakter und sicher ~40.000€ günstiger. Den hätte ich gerne bis in den Oldtimerstatus geführt.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2015)

Wow, grad die erste Nachtfahrt mit dem Fernlichtassi vom Full-LED gemacht. Funktioniert top. Das Licht ist wirklich toll. Ein absolut homogener Teppich. Das Xenon vom anderen Auto ist auch hell, hat aber viel mehr Lichthöfe und "Unebenheiten". Aber Problem beim LED! Da SUV sitzt man sehr hoch. Ergo ist das Licht auch hoch.  Entsprechend werden die Straßenschilder ziemlich heftig angestrahlt. Kommt einem dann ein Auto entgegen und der Fernlichtassi dimmt ensprechend die LEDs, dann hat man erstmal tanzende Lichtpunkte vor den Augen, weil sich das Straßenschild, dass vor ner Sekunde noch so schön geleuchtet hat, kompletto in die Netzhaut eingebrannt hat...  Gewöhnungssache. Muss man halt nachts mit Sonnenbrille fahren.


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2015)

Hab auch auf LED umgerüstet, zumindest im Flur und in der Küche  

Jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr auf die Beleuchtung schieben, wenn ich mir mal wieder einen Finger abschneide beim Kochen 

Seit wann gibt es das eigentlich bei Autos ca.? Muss ich da ein fast neues Auro kaufen oder haben das auch ein wenig ältere Baureihen?


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die heben ihr Auto direkt unter der Ölwanne an.  Dann wundern sie sich warum die Motorlager kaputt sind...



Hab ich zu meinen Schrauberanfängen einmal gemacht... endete mit einer neuen Ölwanne und einer neuen Ölpumpe 



Klutten schrieb:


> Ihr findet den Wagenheber gut?



Rein so vom Aussehen her sieht er gut aus, ob er was taugt weiß ich nicht. Habe keinen einzigen Wagenheber... kenne mich damit also nicht aus.

Hab auch etwas geschenkt bekommen, dass indirekt etwas mit Autos zu tun hab.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab auch auf LED umgerüstet, zumindest im Flur und in der Küche
> 
> Jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr auf die Beleuchtung schieben, wenn ich mir mal wieder einen Finger abschneide beim Kochen
> 
> Seit wann gibt es das eigentlich bei Autos ca.? Muss ich da ein fast neues Auro kaufen oder haben das auch ein wenig ältere Baureihen?



LED in der Küche ist schlecht. Fleisch wirkt in LED Licht immer leicht gräulich. Salat beispielsweise gelblich. Deswegen hat man in der Küche weiterhin Halogen. Vergleichswerte hab ich aber nicht. Unsere Küche ist alles Halogen. Rest vom Haus ist Full-LED.

In Autos gibts LED seit ca. 2010 denk ich.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Dezember 2015)

Naja, bei LED kommt es auch ganz drauf an, wieviel K das Licht hat.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Dezember 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dumm gefragt, kann ich da auch einfach  einen LCD Display einbauen und den jetzigen Tacho abhängen?



Klar, musst nur:

1. einen LCD mit Kfz-Zulassung finden
2. eine Steuerungplatine bauen (lassen), die dieselbe Funktionalität hat wie das alte Tacho, also Gateway funktionen und etc.
3. EMV und EMI Tests bestehen
4. Safety-Tests bestehen.
5. Zulassung bekommen.



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Bei aftermarket ecus gibt es so ein tacho auch gleich optional bei haltech zb.



Jawohl, genau, und diese "aftermarket ECU" kann man so kurz mal eben mit dem Rest der Elektronik im Fahrzeug verheiraten...



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bis auf die Software ist alles realisierbar auf Arbeit.
> 
> Vielleicjt findet sich da auch noch jemand.
> 
> Damit weiß ich erstmal bescheid und werde mich dementsprechend nach einer Instandsetzung umsehen.



Na dann, leg los. 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich, aber nur weil ich dachte, dass es einfacher ist.



Das was Du da siehst, ist vielleicht 1/10 von den implementierten Funktionen...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meinte auch am Vorderachsträger (der sich ja unter dem Motor befindet)



Jupp, so kann man das machen. Schickes Teil übriegens, ich brauche auch noch einen gescheiten Wagenheber, aber solche Ansprüche habe ich nicht. Muss nur meine beiden Brums zuverlässig oben halten.



Riverna schrieb:


> Gibt es  dir ein gutes Gefühl oder eine innere Zufriedenheit permanent das Zeug  von anderen Leuten schlecht zu reden...? Ein echt wiederliches  Verhalten.



Nö, aber es tut bestimmt gut wie eigene (In)Kompetenz permanent zur Schau zu stellen....


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2015)

Er merkt es doch nicht mal... sonst würde er sich nicht so peinlich verhalten. 

Hab mich gerade zu Weihnachten selber beschenkt. DVD Radio bestellt mit Navi, Internetanschluss und Rückfahrkamera


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> LED in der Küche ist schlecht. Fleisch wirkt in LED Licht immer leicht gräulich. Salat beispielsweise gelblich. Deswegen hat man in der Küche weiterhin Halogen. Vergleichswerte hab ich aber nicht. Unsere Küche ist alles Halogen. Rest vom Haus ist Full-LED.
> 
> In Autos gibts LED seit ca. 2010 denk ich.


Man nimmt auch keine China billig Leds... Auf CRI und Kelvin achten und schon sieht alles normal aus. Leider werden in den Autoscheinwerfern auch immer solche schrecklichen LEDs verbaut, weil die guten zu teuer sind.

Autoscheinwerfer mit CRI 95+ und 4200k wären ein Traum.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2015)

Mir wären 5500-6500K lieber, aber ist ja eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Dezember 2015)

Naja, das ist ja schon mehr als nur "kaltweiß".

Wenn es um Xenonbrenner geht, halte ich persönlich die Phlips 85122CM für perfekt. Die haben genau 5000K.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2015)

5500K sind Tageslichtweiss und 6500K ist halt ziemlich verbreitet.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Dezember 2015)

Das Tageslichtweiß (12Uhr, auch kaltweiß genannt) liegt bei ziemlich genau 5800K. Das Problem ist aber, dass je höher die Farbtemperatur ist, desto bescheidener ist die Sicht bei Regen. Hier ist die Lichttemperatur von 4100K-4300K perfekt, wird aber als zu gelb empfunden. Der 7er hat 4300K drin, der 8er hat 5000K drin, beides ist sehr angenehm und kaum Unterschied bei Regen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir gibt's nächstes Jahr die Osram Xenarc Cool Blue Intense


----------



## fatlace (26. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's nächstes Jahr die Osram Xenarc Cool Blue Intense



Jup die habe ich auch drin, sind super
Und mit 90€ ziemlich Preiswert


----------



## Zeiss (26. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir wird es vermuttlich 85122CM geben.


----------



## fatlace (26. Dezember 2015)

könnt ihr irgendwelche H4 Birnen empfehlen?
Mein Paps braucht für seinen Jazz ein paar neue.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2015)

Osram Nightbreaker oder Phillips Xtreme.


----------



## s-icon (26. Dezember 2015)

Hab die Osram Nightbreaker in meinem Golf als H7 und find die gut


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2015)

Manchmal wenn ich Langweile habe melde ich mich in irgendwechen Facebook Gruppen an und lese mir die lustigen Geschichten durch... mein Favorit heute: 

"Wir haben mit unserem Impreza Kombi mit 240PS einen Golf 7 GTi mit 370PS fast abgezogen. Der Golf ist halt auch bei 277km/h abgeriegelt" 

Also ich hab deutlich mehr Leistung und schaffe keine 277km/h... soll ich vorsichtshalber mal Fehlerspeicher auslesen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2015)

277 km/h mit 240 PS?  Nicht schlecht! Hing wahrscheinlich grade hinter einem Porsche mit Schleppstange oder so.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2015)

@Zeiss 

Im HWLuxx geht mal wieder die Post ab... möchtegern Rennfahrer aka Clio/206/Golf 3 vs Proletten Hannes aka Mustang. Sehr amüsant.


----------



## s-icon (26. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir mal die letzten 2 Seiten angeschaut.
Sind die alle 12?



Klutten schrieb:


> Mein Traum war eigentlich ein GT3, aber preislich ist mir das dann doch zu viel. Generell ist mir der 911 etwas zu groß, weshalb ich mit dem GT4 geliebäugelt habe. Der hat aktuell halbwegs die Optik eines 911, ist aber kompakter und sicher ~40.000€ günstiger. Den hätte ich gerne bis in den Oldtimerstatus geführt.



Ich finde den GT4 sogar noch ein Ticken schöner, als den GT3.
Ich persönlich freue mich auf den 911R.
Bin aber auch gespannt wie die neuen Vierzylinder sich fahren.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2015)

Gerade wegen der kommenden Turbo-Generation wollte ich gerne den letzten Saugmotor haben. Zwei neue "weiße" GT4 sind bei Mobile drin, aber kosten mir zu viel. Ich muss noch ein Jahr sparen.


----------



## fatlace (26. Dezember 2015)

Ein Kollege von mir bekommt seinen GT4 im März.
Sein Plan war es den ein Jahr zu fahren und wens klappt mit kleinen Gewinn wieder verkaufen
So wie ich ihn kenne wird der Porsche aber kein Jahr überleben, der ist mehr Leistung gewohnt, da wird ihm der GT4 sehr lahm vorkommen gegen seine 600PS Corvette


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2015)

Der GT4 ist schon ein unglaublich schönes Auto, finde nur schade das er so wenig Leistung für einen Porsche hat. Klar mit 385PS kann man nicht wirklich von wenig Leistung reden, aber ich finde 450PS oder 500PS hätten ihm schon sehr gut gestanden. 

Heute habe ich das vorletzte Teil für dieses Jahr verbaut... bin endlich dazu gekommen meine Bosch 044 Benzinpumpe einzubauen. Das ist schon ein riesen Trümmer gegen die kleine original Pumpe.  Damit habe ich dieses Jahr soviel Geld für Tuning hingelegt wie noch nie... nächste Saison muss ich mal etwas weniger ausgeben damit es mit dem Urlaub auch wieder klappt.


----------



## s-icon (27. Dezember 2015)

Naja, es ist der bisher stärkste Cayman.
Hätten die ihm 450-500ps verpasst, wäre er zu nahe am GT3 gewesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir in der letzten Woche einen Nachfolger für mein A5 Cabrio bestellt  .
Da ich gerne mal etwas Komfortableres wollte sollte es eigentlich der Volvo XC90 werden. Die Konfiguration war schon perfekt, ein gutes Angebot hatte ich schon in der Hand, leider konnte der Verkäufer keine 5 Minuten entbehren um meine Unterschrift auf der Bestellung in Empfang zu nehmen (wir haben es dreimal versucht). Egal dachte ich mir, das Geld ist ja nicht aus der Welt, bekommt es halt ein Anderer.
Wie es der Zufall wollte rief mich mein Audi Verkäufer an und fragte ob ich mal wieder was Neues wolle. Daraufhin konfigurierte ich den neuen Q7, machte übers Wochenende eine Probefahrt und bestellte ihn.

So sieht er aus:

Audi Q7 3.0 TDI quattro tiptronic 272 PS
Graphitgrau Metallic
Leder Valcona zederbraun
adaptive air suspension
Aluminium-Gussräder im 10-Speichen-Stern-Design, kontrastgrau, teilpoliert, Größe 9 J x 20
Ambientebeleuchtung
Assistenzpaket Stadt mit Assistenzpaket Parken
Assistenzpaket Tour
Audi connect Dienste
Audi connect Notruf & Service
Audi Matrix LED-Scheinwerfer inkl. dynamischem Blinklicht Heck
Audi virtual cockpit
Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell-, anklapp- und beheizbar, automatisch abblendend, mit Memory-Funktion
Bose Soundsystem mit 3D-Klang
Dachhimmel in Stoff schwarz
Individualkontursitze vorn
Klimakomfort-/Akustikverglasung und Scheiben abgedunkelt
Komfortklimaautomatik 4-Zonen
Komfortmittelarmlehne vorn
Komfortschlüssel mit sensorgesteuerter Gepäckraumentriegelung inklusive elektrischer Laderaumabdeckung
Kraftstoffbehälter 85 Liter mit zusätzlichem 24-l-AdBlue-Tank
Lederpaket
Leder Valcona
MMI Navigation plus mit MMI touch
obere Dekoreinlage Hochglanz schwarz, untere Dekoreinlage Holz Eiche grau
Radschrauben, diebstahlhemmend
Rücksitzbank plus
Seitenairbags hinten
Sitzbelüftung vorn
Sitzheizung vorn
Sportlederlenkrad im 3-Speichen-Design mit Multifunktion plus und Schaltwippen inklusive Lenkradheizung
Standheizung/-lüftung
Vordersitze, elektrisch einstellbar, inklusive Memory-Funktion für den Fahrersitz
Wagenheber und Bordwerkzeug
Winter-Aluminium-Gussräder im 10-Speichen-Stern-Design, Größe 9 J x 20, mit Reifen 285/45 R 20

Jetzt fahre ich mein Cabrio noch einen Sommer, dann reicht es mir auch erstmal. Und im nächsten Herbst hole ich dann meine Q in Ingolstadt ab und geniese den Komfort  .


----------



## Lee (27. Dezember 2015)

Zwar halte ich nichts von diesen Straßenpanzern, aber dennoch ist es ein feiner Wagen, viel Spaß damit! 

Irgendwann wird halt der Tag kommen, an dem alle SUV's fahren und sich dann wundern, dass man gar keine bessere Sicht hat, weil alle anderen Autos genauso hoch sind


----------



## Shaqesbeer (27. Dezember 2015)

Vor kurzem erst nen "alten" T5 Caravelle zugelegt  wird dann noch zum Camper umgebaut und erstmal ne Europatour gedreht


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2015)

Lee schrieb:


> Zwar halte ich nichts von diesen Straßenpanzern, aber dennoch ist es ein feiner Wagen, viel Spaß damit!



Von der Grundfläche unterscheidet er sich nur minimal von meinem ehemaligen A7, bei diesem wurde ich  nie auf die Größe angesprochen. Ist womöglich ein SUV spezifischer Reflex?
Vom fahren her war es super komfortabel, da man z.B. auf freier Landstraße in Kombination mit dem Matrix LED eine richtig gute Sicht hat. Macht Spaß. Erstaunlich ist ebenfalls wie flott sich 2 Tonnen um die Kurve werfen. Würde man von aussen nicht erwarten. Last but not least fand ich es geradezu spektakulär als ich am Montag meine Standardstrecke ins Büro fuhr, hatte ich auf dieser Etappe einen Schnitt von 6,5 l/100 km. Hätte mir das jemand im Vorfeld erzählt, hätte ich gedacht man will mich veralbern  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Erstaunlich ist ebenfalls wie flott sich 2 Tonnen um die Kurve werfen.



Vielleicht flott, bei weitem aber nicht schnell 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Last but not least fand ich es geradezu spektakulär als ich am Montag meine Standardstrecke ins Büro fuhr, hatte ich auf dieser Etappe einen Schnitt von 6,5 l/100 km. Hätte mir das jemand im Vorfeld erzählt, hätte ich gedacht man will mich veralbern  .



Bei unter 100 km/h macht sich der Luftwiderstand auch nicht wirklich bemerkbar. SUVs fangen erst auf der Autobahn an, richtig zu saufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2015)

Ja, diese 2 Tonnen werfen sich ganz schön in die Kurve.  Im perfekten Zusammenspiel mit der Fliehkraft reißen sie dem ächtzenden Reifen die Gummiblöcke raus und man wird trotzdem außen überholt. 

Ich kann diesen SUV Trend auch nicht verstehen. Ein A6 Avant kann alles besser und ist billiger. SUVs werden zu 99% eh nicht Offroad gefahren, von daher fällt das Argument total raus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Dezember 2015)

Mir gehen die Hausfrauenpanzer sogar total auf die Nerven.
Wenn einer oft Hänger fährt find ichs ok, aber wenn der nie nen Feldweg sieht und keine AHK hat...


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> . SUVs werden zu 99% eh nicht Offroad gefahren, von daher fällt das Argument total raus.




Deswegen hat unserer kein Allrad!  Davon abgesehen, braucht eh kein Mensch Allrad. Mal abgesehen vom Viehdoktor oder nem Förster vielleicht.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> 
> Im HWLuxx geht mal wieder die Post ab... möchtegern Rennfahrer aka Clio/206/Golf 3 vs Proletten Hannes aka Mustang. Sehr amüsant.



Oh mein Gott, naja, manche Sachen ändern sich nie, Experten im HWLuxx, meine Fresse.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2015)

Find SUV's schon ziemlich Porno. Vor allem wenn man mal aus Spaß mit einem X6M alles von der Bahn blinkt. 
Motorräder mal ausgenommen.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2015)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mir gehen die Hausfrauenpanzer sogar total auf die Nerven.
> Wenn einer oft Hänger fährt find ichs ok, aber wenn der nie nen Feldweg sieht und keine AHK hat...



Das weißt Du ja nicht, wenn Du den Besitzer nicht kennst. Ob er ne AHK hat, siehst Du auch oftmals nicht auf den 1. Blick. Mir gehen die Dinger nicht auf die nerven. Zumindest nicht mehr oder weniger als andere Autos, in denen Fahrer sitzen, die einen nervigen Fahrstil haben.


----------



## s-icon (27. Dezember 2015)

Wieso gehen fremde Autos einem auf die Nerven?


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, braucht eh kein Mensch Allrad.



Ein Allradler hat seinen ganz eigenen Charm, ich möchte es nicht mehr missen. Da kommt Heckantrieb nicht ran und Frontantrieb schon gar nicht.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, braucht eh kein Mensch Allrad.



Excite, bist Du es?  Im Ernst: Das soll doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Einen Megane RS "braucht" auch kein Mensch. Ich denke trotzdem, dass Dir der Wagen Spaß macht und Du Deine Gründe für den Kauf hattest.


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2015)

Nein... Excite hätte gesagt einen Allradler sollte man nicht fahren. Das macht man nicht ! Honda baucht immerhin auch keine Allradler und kaum bis keine Hecktriebler, dass wird schon einen Grund haben. !


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2015)

*ITpassion-de*, Gratz zum zukuenfitgen Neuen.
Aber ein Cabrio gegen SUV tauschen? Weis nicht. Maximal zusaetzlich 
Aber so sind Geschmaecker verschieden.

Hatte der Q7 nicht irgendwelche Probleme mit der Vorderachse und erhoehten Verschleiss an den Reifen vorne? Ich meine da war was in der Richtung.


Uber HWLuxx aufregen aber hier Mimimimi SUV.
Denkt mal selbst drueber nach.


Gibt natuerlich viele Gruende die gegen einen SUV / Gelaendewagen im "normalen" Alltag sprechen.
Es gibt allerdings auch einige Gruende die man nicht so von der Hand weisen kann und Vorteile die man leider nicht mal eben bei anderen Fahrzeugen findet.

Meine Eltern (beide ueber 60) haben sich nach langem Hin und Her und Suchen auch einen SUV geholt, zwar einen etwas kleineren (BMW X3) aber trotzdem.
Der Grund: erleichtertes Ein und Aussteigen dank kaputter Ruecken.
Haben etliche verschiedene Fahrzeuge getestet. Mein Vater wollte irgendwas aus dem VW Konzern, da er die letzten Jahre immer VW gefahren ist. 
Gabs leider nichts was in deren Anforderungsprofil und persoenlichem Gefallen gepasst haette.
Ah und Haenger zieht er auch mit dem Ding.
Selbst einen Baumstumpf wollt er ausm Garten reissen, hat leider nicht ganz so gut geklappt. Musste dann ein Bauer mit schwerem Geraet helfen.

Ueberlegt mal lieber was ihr da so leichtfertig von euch gebt. 
Nur weil euch etwas nicht ganz so gefaellt oder euch der Nutzen nicht aufn ersten Blick ersichtlich ist, bedeutet es nicht das es nicht fuer Andere irgendeinen Mehrwert hat.
Stichwort hier: ein anderer User ueber den sich gerne aufgeregt wird, aber aehnlich selbst verhalten.

Wenn *ITpassion-de* hier einen besseren/erhoehten Komfort sieht, ist es doch sein gutes Recht diesen in solch einem Fahrzeug zu verwirklichen.
Den Vergleich mit anderen Fahrzeugklassen hat er wohl selbst gemacht.


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Find SUV's schon ziemlich Porno. Vor allem wenn man mal aus Spaß mit einem X6M alles von der Bahn blinkt.
> Motorräder mal ausgenommen.



Und was hat man am Ende des Tages davon? Ich verstehe nie diese "Wolf im Schaafspelz" Bewunderung. Selbst wenn man am Ende der schnellste ist, bringt einem das doch herzlich wenig.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2015)

So ein X6(M) sieht eher aus wie ein Wolf im Gorillapelz.  Ohne jetzt Ionoclast irgendwas vorwerfen zu wollen oder da zu viel hinein zu interpretieren, gibt es sicherlich genug Leute, die sich eben überlegen fühlen, wenn man andere "von der Bahn blinken" kann. Das ist aber schon so, seit ich denken kann.


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2015)

Das muss dann aber einfach ein Drang zur inneren Bestätigung sein, bisher hatte ich noch nie das Verlangen dies zu tun.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. Dezember 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *ITpassion-de*, Gratz zum zukuenfitgen Neuen.
> Aber ein Cabrio gegen SUV tauschen? Weis nicht. Maximal zusaetzlich
> Aber so sind Geschmaecker verschieden.
> 
> Hatte der Q7 nicht irgendwelche Probleme mit der Vorderachse und erhoehten Verschleiss an den Reifen vorne? Ich meine da war was in der Richtung.



Über die Probleme des alten Q7 hatte ich auch son einiges gelesen. Der Neue soll davon wohl verschont sein. Ist aber schwer was sinnvolles rauszufinden, da er erst seit Juli auf dem Markt ist.

Vom Cabrio habe ich die Nase mittlerweile voll. 5 Minuten offen fahren, eine Stunde putzen. Ich fahre jetzt mit kurzer Unterbrechung seit 2010 offen, nun ist es mir genug. Vor allem das tiefe Einteigen macht mir überhaupt keinen Spaß. Da ist es bei den großen SUVs schon deutlich entspannter sich einfach reingleiten zu lassen. Ist halt ein reines Komfortfahrzeug. Sportlichkeit hängt mir mittlerweile zum Hals heraus. Ich fahre 25.000 km pro Jahr, fast keine Autobahn und eben dort wo ich meine Fahrzeuge einsetze, ist ein SUV eben die komfortabelste Art der Fortbewegung.
Wir sind u.A. auch den aktuelle Tesla, den Volvo XC90 und weitere mehr zur Probe gefahren aber der Q7 war am Ende der komfortabelste. Und wenn ich den Verbrauch sehe, dann ist er unter dem Strich auch noch der umweltfreundlichste (wenn man denn annimmt das der Verbrauch damit überhaupt was zu tun hätte)  .


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das muss dann aber einfach ein Drang zur inneren Bestätigung sein, bisher hatte ich noch nie das Verlangen dies zu tun.



Klar, was sonst. Einen anderen Grund gibt es eigentlich nicht. Es sei denn man muss dringend aufs Klo und will darum Fullspeed zur nächsten Raststätte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, braucht eh kein Mensch Allrad. Mal abgesehen vom Viehdoktor oder nem Förster vielleicht.


Ich finde jedes Auto sollte Allradantrieb haben. Ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin nicht alle Räder anzutreiben. Es hat nur Nachteile, wenn nicht alle Räder am Auto angetrieben sind.

Alle Hersteller sollten sich mal ein Bespiel an Subaru nehmen. Was ich nicht verstehe wie dieser "Ausrutscher" mit dem BRZ passieren konnte.  Haben die im Werk vergessen die vorderen Antriebswellen einzubauen?


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2015)

Bedank dich bei Toyota... wäre der BRZ ausschließlich von Subaru entwickelt worden, hätte das Teil Allrad und einen Turbomotor.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2015)

Also ich finde den alten X6 absolut geil. Ich durfte den mal übers WE fahren, als xDrive 50i, absolut genial das Ding.


----------



## Memphys (27. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Also ich finde den alten X6 absolut geil. Ich durfte den mal übers WE fahren, als xDrive 50i, absolut genial das Ding.



Der X6 sieht im Vergleich zu dem absolut grottenhässlichen X5 wenigstens gut aus (was ist denn da bitte beim Heck passiert?), ich hab bisher nur noch nie jemanden getroffen der den Karren vernünftig fahren konnte. Hier in der Nachbarschaft wohnt eine, die es mit dem Teil nicht schafft auf ihrer Seite der Fahrbahn zu bleiben und in der Stadt sieht man den X5/X6 meistens vor irgendeiner Parklücke verzweifeln.
Soll ja jeder fahren was er meint, aber irgendwie verbinde ich mit den fetten SUVs (X5/X6, Q7, G-Klasse oder wie die mit Stern heißen) immer Rentner die noch möglichst viele Menschen mitnehmen wollen wenn sie plötzlich am Steuer versterben...

Vielleicht kann ich das als Jungspund auch nicht nachvollziehen, weil ich noch keine Probleme mit dem Einsteigen hab. Ich freu mich halt noch wenn die Karre niedrig ist


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und was hat man am Ende des Tages davon? Ich verstehe nie diese "Wolf im Schaafspelz" Bewunderung. Selbst wenn man am Ende der schnellste ist, bringt einem das doch herzlich wenig.



Was habe ich von Autos mit mehr als 100PS? Nichts, einfach mal etwas Spaß, mehr nicht.

Wenn es danach geht was man davon hat können wir auch alle mit Polos durch die Gegend eiern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich finde jedes Auto sollte Allradantrieb haben. Ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin nicht alle Räder anzutreiben. Es hat nur Nachteile, wenn nicht alle Räder am Auto angetrieben sind.



Ist Geschmackssache. Ich brauche keinen Allrad, Heckantrieb reicht mir völlig aus. 
Ab 500-600PS sollte man vielleicht bei "normalen" Autos mit "normalen" Reifengrößen über Allrad nachdenken.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2015)

SUVs weil das einsteigen leichter fällt? Warum dann nicht Suzuki Vitara, oder dergleichen, oder Minivans? Die haben auch den Sitz auf Hüfthöhe. Das ist wirklich ein (für mein Verständnis) total unsinniger Grund.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ab 500-600PS sollte man vielleicht bei "normalen" Autos mit "normalen" Reifengrößen über Allrad nachdenken.


Naja... bei den ps-zahlen wärst du aber selbst mit allrad nur noch im gymkhana-style unterwegs, wenn dich die elektronischen helferlein nicht einbremsen würden.
Für mich liegt die grenze bei 200 ps, ab der allrad sinnvoll wird. Schließlich wird bei uns die straße auch ab und zu mal nass und in ganz seltenen fällen gibt es so gar schnee und eis... (wer die ironie im letzten satz erkennt, darf sie behalten)


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> SUVs weil das einsteigen leichter fällt? Warum dann nicht Suzuki Vitara, oder dergleichen, oder Minivans? Die haben auch den Sitz auf Hüfthöhe. Das ist wirklich ein (für mein Verständnis) total unsinniger Grund.


Andere Leute wiederum finden deine Fragen vielleicht unsinnig (nicht böse gemeint, nur dein Vokabular verwendet). Nicht jeder der wegen des hohen Einstiegs einen SUV wählt, findet den Vitara schön.
Schön hingegen ist, dass man wählen kann zwischen verschiedenen Marken und somit praktische Überlegungen mit persönlichem Geschmack kombinieren kann.

Warum darf nicht einfach jeder "sein" Auto schön finden, ohne sich immer erklären zu müssen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja... bei den ps-zahlen wärst du aber selbst mit allrad nur noch im gymkhana-style unterwegs, wenn dich die elektronischen helferlein nicht einbremsen würden.
> Für mich liegt die grenze bei 200 ps, ab der allrad sinnvoll wird. Schließlich wird bei uns die straße auch ab und zu mal nass und in ganz seltenen fällen gibt es so gar schnee und eis... (wer die ironie im letzten satz erkennt, darf sie behalten)



Ich fahre 400PS und 700Nm mit Heckantrieb und habe, nun mit eingefahrenen Reifen, bei Trockenheit nahezu keine Traktionsprobleme (1. und 2. Gang nur sehr wenig Schlupf)
EIne Corvette ZR1 und Konsorten haben auch "nur" Heckantrieb und sind problemlos fahrbar.
Da ich bei Nässe eh nie richtig schnell unterwegs bin, ist auch dort die Traktion ausreichend.

Edit: Bei 200PS ist Allrad nur unnötiger Ballast. Selbst der Frontantrieb ist bei 200PS noch nicht übefordert.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2015)

Woher kommen eigentlich die 700Nm? Was hast Du an dem Auto gemacht? Serienmäßig hat der doch "nur" um die 400Nm, oder?


----------



## dsdenni (27. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Woher kommen eigentlich die 700Nm? Was hast Du an dem Auto gemacht? Serienmäßig hat der doch "nur" um die 400Nm, oder?


Soweit ich weiß andere Software, aber will nix falsches erzählen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß andere Software, aber will nix falsches erzählen



Exakt


----------



## s-icon (27. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> EIne Corvette ZR1 und Konsorten haben auch "nur" Heckantrieb und sind problemlos fahrbar.
> Da ich bei Nässe eh nie richtig schnell unterwegs bin, ist auch dort die Traktion ausreichend.



Der F12 ist mit dem Hinterradantrieb deutlich überfordert. Bei Nässe fast ein ritt auf der Kanonenkugel


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache. Ich brauche keinen Allrad, Heckantrieb reicht mir völlig aus.
> Ab 500-600PS sollte man vielleicht bei "normalen" Autos mit "normalen" Reifengrößen über Allrad nachdenken.


Ich fahre auch mal Kurven und gehe da beherzt ans Gas.  Ab 200PS geht die Kiste immer nur quer und nicht nach vorn. Erst wenn man richtig grade steht hört das dann auf.  Selbst der 205 von deinem Vater hat schon zu viel Dampf für Heckantrieb für meinen Geschmack. Da muss man am Kurvenausgang echt vorsichtig das Gas bedienen. Bis 150 bricht der im trockenen bei Kurvenfahrt noch locker die Traktion an der Hinterachse.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch mal Kurven und gehe da beherzt ans Gas.  Ab 200PS geht die Kiste immer nur quer und nicht nach vorn. Erst wenn man richtig grade steht hört das dann auf.  Selbst der 205 von deinem Vater hat schon zu viel Dampf für Heckantrieb für meinen Geschmack. Da muss man am Kurvenausgang echt vorsichtig das Gas bedienen. Bis 150 bricht der im trockenen bei Kurvenfahrt noch locker die Traktion an der Hinterachse.



Ich finde, der S205 hat eine recht gute Traktion. Finde nicht, dass er mit der Leistung überfordert ist, im Gegenteil.
Man muss ja nun auch nicht bei maximaler Kurvengeschwindigkeit noch voll auf's Gas steigen können 
Aber bei der Karre kann man das ESP ja nicht ausschalten...
Damit könnte man, vorallem bei Nässe die schönsten Drifts ziehen, die blöde Elektronik greift aber immer ein.
Man bekommt ihn zwar in einem schönen Drift, dann regelt er einen aber bis zum Stillstand runter, verschlimmbessert die Lage also eher 
Dann sollen die doch gleich die Option "ESP off" weglassen, bringt doch eh nix.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ist schade das man mit Kundenmitteln das ESP nicht aus bekommt. 

Ich mache das ganze gerne bei voller Kurvenfahrt schon im Scheitelpunkt das Gas ganz durchtreten.  Beim Allrad ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch. Fängt nen bischen über alle 4 an zu rutschen aber kommt nicht vom Kurs ab. Bei meinem A3 gehe ich oft schon im Kurveneingang voll aufs Gas um möglichst viel Schwung mitzunehmen, da ja kaum Leistung anliegt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre 400PS und 700Nm mit Heckantrieb und habe, nun mit eingefahrenen Reifen, bei Trockenheit nahezu keine Traktionsprobleme (1. und 2. Gang nur sehr wenig Schlupf)


Sorry, aber bei deinen leistungsdaten+ heckantrieb würde ich mir gedanken machen wenn da im 1.+2.  garnichts rutscht. Da muß doch schon die anti-schlupf-regelung hantieren wie blöd oder der motor läuft nur mit gebremsten schaum. (besonders bei nässe) Oder setzt die leistung nur "sachte" ein, wenn man aufs gas tritt?  Turboloch, gedenk-sekunde vom turbo, automatik-getriebe oder etwas, was sich so ähnlich verhält im auto?
Ich hab jedenfalls kein problem bei meinem fronttriebler, selbst mit 130 ps und irgendetwas um die 300 nm, die räder durchdrehen zu lassen. Allerding muß ich dazu sagen, das ich dann gleichzeitig einkuppel und voll auf dem gas stehe.  (manchmal erfordert es der verkehrsfluss, das man etwas schneller aus der hüfte kommt)


> Edit: Bei 200PS ist Allrad nur unnötiger Ballast. Selbst der Frontantrieb ist bei 200PS noch nicht übefordert.


Das sehe ich halt anders. Ich hätte keine lust darauf das die elektronik mir ständig was vorregelt, wenn ich mal schnell auf touren kommen muß/will.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe "nur" 220PS und Frontantrieb. 
Ich muss sagen, mir fehlt des öfteren ein Allradantrieb.
Mag aber vielleicht auch an den 350Nm liegen, die relativ früh anliegen.
Mein A4 quattro mit 193PS und 280Nm war da nicht wirklich aus der Ruhe.
Im Schnee anfahren?
Drauf und vorwärts ginge.
So habe ich sogar im trockenen ne dauerblinkende ESP Leuchte, wenn im ersten voll drauflegen und den zweiten voll nachlege.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei deinen leistungsdaten+ heckantrieb würde ich mir gedanken machen wenn da im 1.+2.  garnichts rutscht. Da muß doch schon die anti-schlupf-regelung hantieren wie blöd oder der motor läuft nur mit gebremsten schaum. (besonders bei nässe) Oder setzt die leistung nur "sachte" ein, wenn man aufs gas tritt?  Turboloch, gedenk-sekunde vom turbo, automatik-getriebe oder etwas, was sich so ähnlich verhält im auto?
> Ich hab jedenfalls kein problem bei meinem fronttriebler, selbst mit 130 ps und irgendetwas um die 300 nm, die räder durchdrehen zu lassen. Allerding muß ich dazu sagen, das ich dann gleichzeitig einkuppel und voll auf dem gas stehe.  (manchmal erfordert es der verkehrsfluss, das man etwas schneller aus der hüfte kommt)



Es rutscht bei Trockenheit fast nix, selbst wenn alle Syteme aus sind 
Turbo Gendenksekunde ist fast nicht vorhanden, einfach aus dem Grund, weil der Motor nur wenig Ladedruck für die Leistung benötigt.
Das Getriebe ist ein DKG, das kennt keinen Schlupf wie eine Wandlerautomatik.
Dank des Heckantriebs verlagert das Auto beim Beschleunigen ja viel Gewicht auf die Hinterräder, ein Frontantrieb "verliert" auf der VA Gewicht beim Beschleunigen.
Und die 255er + elektronisches Sperrdiff bringen die Leistung ganz gut auf die Straße.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das sehe ich halt anders. Ich hätte keine lust darauf das die elektronik mir ständig was vorregelt, wenn ich mal schnell auf touren kommen muß/will.



Dann fahre man einen Golf 7 GTI Performance und da wirst du merken, dass das auch mit ausgeschalteter Traktionskontrolle wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## HordyH (27. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es rutscht bei Trockenheit fast nix, selbst wenn alle Syteme aus sind
> Turbo Gendenksekunde ist fast nicht vorhanden, einfach aus dem Grund, weil der Motor nur wenig Ladedruck für die Leistung benötigt.
> Das Getriebe ist ein DKG, das kennt keinen Schlupf wie eine Wandlerautomatik.
> Dank des Heckantriebs verlagert das Auto beim Beschleunigen ja viel Gewicht auf die Hinterräder, ein Frontantrieb "verliert" auf der VA Gewicht beim Beschleunigen.
> ...


Was hast du für einen motor?


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Dezember 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß andere Software, aber will nix falsches erzählen



Da frag ich mich dann immer was das bei BMW für Deppen sein müssen die es nedd auf die Reihe bekommen... da kommt so nen Tuner und packt mal eben 80 % mehr drauf  Alles Nieten bei den Herstellern 

Is wie bei den 1,9TDI Motoren bei VW damals... die gabs von 115 bis am Ende mit 160 PS... komischerweise stieg in der gleichen Zeit das Drehmoment von 310NM auf gigantische 330NM...


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2015)

Tja dafür fährt diese Nietenkarre aber auch mit 95 Oktan bei 50°C in der Wüste ohne zu verrecken.  Außerdem geht nicht alle 100k das Getriebe hoch. 

Klar kann man beim Tuning viel rausholen, einfach aus dem Grund das man die Sicherheitsreserven auf ein Minimum reduziert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen motor?



335i N54



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich dann immer was das bei BMW für Deppen sein müssen die es nedd auf die Reihe bekommen... da kommt so nen Tuner und packt mal eben 80 % mehr drauf  Alles Nieten bei den Herstellern



Der N54 ist overengineered und sehr sehr standfest 
Und da wo ich momentan stehe, fängt der Spaß erst an, stehe mit meiner Optimierung noch recht weit unten in der Liste, von dem was möglich ist.

Und nun kommt für Außenstehende das schlimmste und unverständlichste: Optimiert wird mit einem normalen Tablet und einer App 
Und damit sind die Maps besser als bei 99% aller Chiptuner.


----------



## HordyH (27. Dezember 2015)

Was hast du für einen Hubraum und Standard Leistung?


----------



## Flybarless (27. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch mal Kurven und gehe da beherzt ans Gas.  Ab 200PS geht die Kiste immer nur quer und nicht nach vorn. Erst wenn man richtig grade steht hört das dann auf.  Selbst der 205 von deinem Vater hat schon zu viel Dampf für Heckantrieb für meinen Geschmack. Da muss man am Kurvenausgang echt vorsichtig das Gas bedienen. Bis 150 bricht der im trockenen bei Kurvenfahrt noch locker die Traktion an der Hinterachse.



Bist du schonmal wirklich richtig schnell Auto gefahren? Klingt für mich irgendwie wie Kindergarten Poser Autofahren bis es dann mal am Baum endet...
Da du ja zugibst solche Probleme mit stärkeren Autos zu haben die auf der Strasse zu halten, würde ich dir raten dann auch lieber die Finger von 100PS+
zu lassen wenn du die Rente erreichen willst.


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Was habe ich von Autos mit mehr als 100PS? Nichts, einfach mal etwas Spaß, mehr nicht.



Dann haben wir einfach eine Unterschiedliche Auffassung von Spaß, mir gehen z.B. die Leute einfach nur auf den Sack die mit mir "spielen wollen"... darauf gehe ich zu 99% nicht ein. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Für mich liegt die grenze bei 200 ps, ab der allrad sinnvoll wird.



Sehe ich anders, selbst 300PS (ohne Helfer) kann man auf der VA bewegen ohne ständig Rauchzeichen zu geben. Klar andersrum kann man auch mit 150PS und Heckantrieb einen astreinen Indianer spielen. Ich persönlich finde Allrad auch erst bei richtig viel Leistung sinnvoll (500PS +) oder eben bei schlechten Witterungsverhältnissen. Wobei man auch mit Allrad bei Schnee und Eis nicht wie der letzte Depp fahren sollte. Mit Heckantrieb kann ich persönlich jedoch nichts anfangen, dass ist mir irgendwie zu "langweilig". Klar mal nen Powerslide machen ist zwar ganz lustig, aber das macht man 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr... jedes Antriebskonzept kann Spaß machen wenn das Fahrzeug stimmt. Eine 100PS Fronttriebler Kiste mit 1000kg macht deutlich mehr Spaß als ein 180PS 2Tonnen Schiff mit Heckantrieb.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2015)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal wirklich richtig schnell Auto gefahren? Klingt für mich irgendwie wie Kindergarten Poser Autofahren bis es dann mal am Baum endet...
> Da du ja zugibst solche Probleme mit stärkeren Autos zu haben die auf der Strasse zu halten, würde ich dir raten dann auch lieber die Finger von 100PS+
> zu lassen wenn du die Rente erreichen willst.


Bin ich schonmal richtig flott gefahren? Keine Ahnung, bin noch nie gegen einen echten Rennfahrer angetreten, daher hab ich da wenig Einschätzung. Kannst dir aber gerne auf meinem Youtube Kanal meine Fahrkünste angucken. 
Ich hab keine Probleme die Kiste auf der Straße zu halten... Nur quer ist halt nicht schnell und da bin ich nicht so der Fan von. Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein einziges Mal ein Auto zerkloppt, obwohl ich schon verdammt viel flott unterwegs bin.


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2015)

Mein Kumpel fährt einen 500PS Skyline (mit Heckantrieb) und lebt auch noch und das obwohl er sogar Rennstrecken fährt... wird also nicht am Antrieb liegen das du die paar PS von einem 205er nicht auf die Gasse bekommst


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen Hubraum und Standard Leistung?



Hier etwas Abendlektüre zum N54  2007 Engine Tech: How the N54 works (must read!!!)


----------



## Flybarless (27. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bin ich schonmal richtig flott gefahren? Keine Ahnung, bin noch nie gegen einen echten Rennfahrer angetreten, daher hab ich da wenig Einschätzung. Kannst dir aber gerne auf meinem Youtube Kanal meine Fahrkünste angucken.
> Ich hab keine Probleme die Kiste auf der Straße zu halten... Nur quer ist halt nicht schnell und da bin ich nicht so der Fan von. Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein einziges Mal ein Auto zerkloppt, obwohl ich schon verdammt viel flott unterwegs bin.



Ok, mir gerade mal 1 ganze und dann noch Teile einer anderen von den neueren Runden angekuckt. Fährst zumindest gesittet. Wenn man aber liesst was du schreibst
muss du zugegeben das man da einen etwas anderen Eindruck bekommen kann. Solltest dir aber wenn kannst mal jemanden mit Streckenkenntniss mitnehmen oder
ein Ns Training machen (ist nicht ganz billig, aber gerade ein Sektortraining ist echt aufschlussreich und sein Geld wert). Du fährst ansich schön, aber viele Einlenkpunkte sind sehr früh gesetzt. Gerade mit deinem Anspruch Kurven "volle Kanne" rauszufahren machst du so kaputt. Kurz, ich entschuldige mich dafür
dich etwas "angefahren" zu haben, aber richtig schnell fahren tust du nicht. Muss man aber auch nicht auf der NS wenn man mit seinem Daily Auto dort fährt...


----------



## Gast20180319 (27. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel fährt einen 500PS Skyline (mit Heckantrieb) und lebt auch noch und das obwohl er sogar Rennstrecken fährt... wird also nicht am Antrieb liegen das du die paar PS von einem 205er nicht auf die Gasse bekommst



Wieso baut man einen 500 PS Skyline auf Heckantrieb um ? Oder hab ich da was falsches verstanden ?


----------



## fatlace (28. Dezember 2015)

wird wohl ein GTT sein der nur Heckantrieb hat.
und zum driften.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2015)

GTS-T
GTT gibt es beim R33 nicht. 

Richtig der hat von Werk aus Heckantrieb. Der GT-R hat ein möchte gerne Allrad...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Dezember 2015)

Er hat ja nicht gesagt welchen skyline er fährt


----------



## dsdenni (28. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bin ich schonmal richtig flott gefahren? Keine Ahnung, bin noch nie gegen einen echten Rennfahrer angetreten, daher hab ich da wenig Einschätzung. Kannst dir aber gerne auf meinem Youtube Kanal meine Fahrkünste angucken.
> Ich hab keine Probleme die Kiste auf der Straße zu halten... Nur quer ist halt nicht schnell und da bin ich nicht so der Fan von. Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein einziges Mal ein Auto zerkloppt, obwohl ich schon verdammt viel flott unterwegs bin.



Würdest du den Kanal mit uns teilen wollen? 

@ MR.C KING

Was hält dein DKG eig. aus?


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheBadFrag


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was hält dein DKG eig. aus?



Mit Serienkupplungen bis etwa 750Nm.
Bei allem darüber müssen andere Kupplungen rein und irgendwann wird der Radsatz und die Lager auch aufgeben.
Wesentlich höher als 750Nm kommt man eh nicht, da das Drehmoment mit Upgradeturbos in höhere Drehzahlen "geschoben" wird und dadurch die deutliche Mehrleistung entsteht.
Das DKG ist erstaunlich stabil. Kenne mehrere die schon seit langer Zeit mit hohen Leistungen fahren und das Getriebe läuft und läuft.
In den USA fahren die im 335IS (ebenfalls N54 DKG) sogar Singleturbo-Umbauten mit dem Serien-Getriebe, völlig verrückt


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2015)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Warum darf nicht einfach jeder "sein" Auto schön finden, ohne sich immer erklären zu müssen?



Darf man doch, nur kann man dann doch auch sagen, dass dem eben so ist. Den Einstieg als Hauptgrund für ein SUV anzuführen, finde ich nun mal fraglich. Dafür gibt's A-und B-Klassen, Minivans und hohe kompakte. Ich beispielsweise sage ja auch ganz klar, dass ich immer wieder Opel fahre weil mir die Marke einfach sympathisch ist und die P/L stimmt. Einen Grund zu nennen den andere Produkte auf dem Markt deutlich eher entsprechen und auch noch günstiger sind, würde mir nicht einfallen. Dann einfach gar nicht anfangen Gründe zu suchen, sondern einfach sagen, dass das eben mein Geschmack ist.

Was die Diskussionen um die Leistung im Bezug zum Antrieb angeht:
Das stärkste Auto das ich bisher mit Heckantrieb gefahren bin war ein "normaler" SLR (also kein Brabus, oder 722er). Selbst den konnte man gut bewegen ohne immer gleich auszubrechen. Wenn man Probleme damit hat, dann nur weil man nicht genug Gefühl dafür aufbringen will. Ich bin den einen Monat lang gefahren, bei Sonne wie Regen, auch im Alltag ohne Probleme. Ich denke das ist zu großen Teilen einfach eine Frage des persönlichen Fahrstils. Dass man solche Autos nicht fahren kann, ist jedenfalls Quatsch.


----------



## dsdenni (28. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit Serienkupplungen bis etwa 750Nm.
> Bei allem darüber müssen andere Kupplungen rein und irgendwann wird der Radsatz und die Lager auch aufgeben.
> Wesentlich höher als 750Nm kommt man eh nicht, da das Drehmoment mit Upgradeturbos in höhere Drehzahlen "geschoben" wird und dadurch die deutliche Mehrleistung entsteht.
> Das DKG ist erstaunlich stabil. Kenne mehrere die schon seit langer Zeit mit hohen Leistungen fahren und das Getriebe läuft und läuft.
> In den USA fahren die im 335IS (ebenfalls N54 DKG) sogar Singleturbo-Umbauten mit dem Serien-Getriebe, völlig verrückt



Aber mit wieviel Leistung dann? Also SingleBigboiTurbo


----------



## fatlace (28. Dezember 2015)

600-700


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was die Diskussionen um die Leistung im Bezug zum Antrieb angeht:
> Das stärkste Auto das ich bisher mit Heckantrieb gefahren bin war ein "normaler" SLR (also kein Brabus, oder 722er). Selbst den konnte man gut bewegen ohne immer gleich auszubrechen. Wenn man Probleme damit hat, dann nur weil man nicht genug Gefühl dafür aufbringen will. Ich bin den einen Monat lang gefahren, bei Sonne wie Regen, auch im Alltag ohne Probleme. Ich denke das ist zu großen Teilen einfach eine Frage des persönlichen Fahrstils. Dass man solche Autos nicht fahren kann, ist jedenfalls Quatsch.



Meine beste Freundin fährt einen 8er mit über 800PS im Alltag, als Heckantrieb und es geht völlig problemlos.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2015)

800PS?! Wie bekommt man die denn daraus? Selbst der CSi, hat ja "nur" 381PS. Das wären ja über hundert Prozent zusätzlich.
Hast du bitte mehr Infos dazu? Da kommt gleich die alte Lust auf so einen wieder hoch.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Dezember 2015)

Hat es etwas mit dem M8 zu tun? 

Google Image Result for http://www.topcarrating.com/bmw/1990-bmw-m8-prototype-e31.jpg


@King Zumindest von meiner Seite besteht Bedarf an Videos


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> 800PS?! Wie bekommt man die denn daraus? Selbst  der CSi, hat ja "nur" 381PS. Das wären ja über hundert Prozent  zusätzlich.
> Hast du bitte mehr Infos dazu? Da kommt gleich die alte Lust auf so einen wieder hoch.



Hat weder mit dem M8 noch mit dem CSi was zu tun. Drin hängt ein  N74B66 (6,6 Liter V12 BiTurbo aus dem RR Ghost). Derselbe Motor hängt  auch im RR Wraith und bringt dort 465kW (=630PS, Turbos bringen um die  0,7 Bar, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe) und 800Nm.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> @King Zumindest von meiner Seite besteht Bedarf an Videos



E92 335i N54 DKG 100-200 - YouTube Hatte ich schon mal gepostet.
Die Straße war zwar relativ nass und ich bin im 4. Gang gestartet, aber die Zeit von 100-200 ist schon ganz ok


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Dezember 2015)

Achso, da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte vom Tunen mit einer App auf dem Tablet. Davon habe ich gerade keine wirkliche Vorstellung, wie das aussieht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Achso, da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte vom Tunen mit einer App auf dem Tablet. Davon habe ich gerade keine wirkliche Vorstellung, wie das aussieht.



Man läd diese App runter: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mhd.flasher.n54&hl=en
Verbindet sich via OBD Stecker mit dem Fahrzeug.
Führt die InApp Käufe durch und kann dann ganz normal Flashen.
Gibt dann verschiedenste vorgefertigte Maps der Stufen 1 und 2.
Später kann man sich dann auch eine Map schreiben lassen, die ganz exakt auf das Auto abgestimmt wird (mithilfe von Logfiles anhand deren immer weiter verbessert wird)


----------



## HordyH (28. Dezember 2015)

Man man hier muss man sich ja die Taschen zu halten


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Hmm? Was meinen?


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Man man hier muss man sich ja die Taschen zu halten



Was einem da reingelogen wird?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es rutscht bei Trockenheit fast nix, selbst wenn alle Syteme aus sind


Wenn ich mir dein video so anschaue, kann ich das kaum glauben.  Da rutscht es ja selbst im 4. , auch wenn es da nass war. ( bei ca. 5000 upm) Was soll das erst bei schnee, matsch, blättern auf der straße oder in den niedrigeren gängen werden? Nicht immer ist die straße schön trocken und besteht aus sehr rauem beton. Bei glätte und ähnlichem hält dich dann nur noch die elektronik auf der straße. 


> Das Getriebe ist ein DKG, das kennt keinen Schlupf wie eine Wandlerautomatik.


Naja... mit automatik-getrieben stehe ich ja auf kriegsfuß. Aber nach deinem video schaltet deins... wie soll ich sagen... halt komfortabel. (um es milde aus zu drücken) Das verhindert wohl auch ein wenig das es rutscht.


> Dank des Heckantriebs verlagert das Auto beim Beschleunigen ja viel Gewicht auf die Hinterräder, ein Frontantrieb "verliert" auf der VA Gewicht beim Beschleunigen.


Das klappt beim heckantrieb aber auch nur, wenn die räder überhaupt erstmal vortrieb generieren können. Tut sich von start weg nichts, hast du verloren. 


> Und die 255er + elektronisches Sperrdiff bringen die Leistung ganz gut auf die Straße.


Wenn dein elektronisches sperrdiff genau so funktioniert wie alle anderen auch, ist es mehr ein nachteil in meinen augen. Schließlich bremst das ein rad aus und schraubt dir, in zusammenarbeit mit der antischlupf-regelung und dem ESP (wohl eh alles ein schaltkreis ), bei bedarf die motorleistung herunter. Allerdings gibt es ja nix anderes mehr, außer man kauf was billiges aus dem osten... (also russland bzw. in der gegend )


> Dann fahre man einen Golf 7 GTI Performance und da wirst du merken, dass das auch mit ausgeschalteter Traktionskontrolle wunderbar funktioniert


Sowas hat hier niemand rum stehen und ich hab auch noch keinen auf der straße gesehen. Wird wohl seine gründe haben... (am geld liegts nicht und "gölfe" fahren hier auch genug herum, aber maximal als normaler GTI )
Meine generelle obergrenze hab ich mit aber sowieso bei 200 ps gesetzt. Das reicht aus um zügig voran zu kommen und mit 250 km/h muß ich jetzt auch nicht über die autobahn fahren. Zudem fühle ich mich erst auf schotter bzw. schnee und eis so richtig wohl. 


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Is wie bei den 1,9TDI Motoren bei VW damals...  die gabs von 115 bis am Ende mit 160 PS... komischerweise stieg in der  gleichen Zeit das Drehmoment von 310NM auf gigantische 330NM...


Also den pumpe-düse gab es als 1.9er ab 101 ps wobei ich nicht weiß, ob  es noch eine "handwerker-version" mit noch weniger leistung gab. Das  ende markierte der 150 ps`er.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Dezember 2015)

Der 160PS im Ibiza Cupra war das obere Limit. Aber da hatten sie gewaltige Probleme den standfest zu bekommen. Für die Ladeluft musste in grösserer Kühler rein. So weit, so gut.. aber ein grösserer Kühler bedeutet höhere Temperatur im Motorraum was sich bei intensiven Testfahren dann in Getriebeschäden weiter entwickelt hat... daher gabs dann nen zusätzlichen Ölkühler fürs Getriebeöl und so weiter... also sehr aufwändig wenn man bedenkt dass sie von 150PS und 320 NM auf 160 PS und 330 NM gegangen sind.  Mal gucken ob es Chiptuning gibt die Ölkühler simulieren  Wobei, die meisten fahren das Auto nedd lang genug, der Nachbesitzer is ja dann der dem die Karre verreckt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dein video so anschaue, kann ich das kaum glauben.  Da rutscht es ja selbst im 4. , auch wenn es da nass war. ( bei ca. 5000 upm) Was soll das erst bei schnee, matsch, blättern auf der straße oder in den niedrigeren gängen werden? Nicht immer ist die straße schön trocken und besteht aus sehr rauem beton. Bei glätte und ähnlichem hält dich dann nur noch die elektronik auf der straße.



Bei solchen Witterungsverhältnisse sollte man auch angepasst fahren 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja... mit automatik-getrieben stehe ich ja auf kriegsfuß. Aber nach deinem video schaltet deins... wie soll ich sagen... halt komfortabel. (um es milde aus zu drücken) Das verhindert wohl auch ein wenig das es rutscht.



Ist ja auch kein Automatikgetriebe.
Und aus dir spricht die pure Unwissenheit 
Das DKG schaltet im Sportmodus alles andere als sanft und komfortabel 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn dein elektronisches sperrdiff genau so funktioniert wie alle anderen auch, ist es mehr ein nachteil in meinen augen. Schließlich bremst das ein rad aus und schraubt dir, in zusammenarbeit mit der antischlupf-regelung und dem ESP (wohl eh alles ein schaltkreis ), bei bedarf die motorleistung herunter. Allerdings gibt es ja nix anderes mehr, außer man kauf was billiges aus dem osten... (also russland bzw. in der gegend )



Dann hab ich ja Glück, dass bei BMW erstmal nicht die Motorleistung zurückgenommen wird, erst wenn der Schlupf hinten links und rechts zu groß wird, wird die Leistung zurückgenommen. Vorallem im DTC Modus gut zu spüren.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sowas hat hier niemand rum stehen und ich hab auch noch keinen auf der straße gesehen. Wird wohl seine gründe haben... (am geld liegts nicht und "gölfe" fahren hier auch genug herum, aber maximal als normaler GTI )
> Meine generelle obergrenze hab ich mit aber sowieso bei 200 ps gesetzt. Das reicht aus um zügig voran zu kommen und mit 250 km/h muß ich jetzt auch nicht über die autobahn fahren. Zudem fühle ich mich erst auf schotter bzw. schnee und eis so richtig wohl.



Glaube ich nicht. Quasi jedes VW Autohaus hat einen Golf 7 GTI P stehen.
Wird ja auch deutlich öfter verkauft als ein normaler GTI.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hat sich nichts geändert hier.. Unwissende wollen einem erzählen wie das eigene Auto fährt (oder nicht)..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hat sich nichts geändert hier.. Unwissende wollen einem erzählen wie das eigene Auto fährt (oder nicht)..



Hehe, ja


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

DKG + Sportmodus = komfortabel schalten, ja wohl ja...  Glaub noch übler schaltet nur SMG3 im Sportmodus.


----------



## Memphys (28. Dezember 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Der 160PS im Ibiza Cupra war das obere Limit. Aber da hatten sie gewaltige Probleme den standfest zu bekommen. Für die Ladeluft musste in grösserer Kühler rein. So weit, so gut.. aber ein grösserer Kühler bedeutet höhere Temperatur im Motorraum was sich bei intensiven Testfahren dann in Getriebeschäden weiter entwickelt hat... daher gabs dann nen zusätzlichen Ölkühler fürs Getriebeöl und so weiter... also sehr aufwändig wenn man bedenkt dass sie von 150PS und 320 NM auf 160 PS und 330 NM gegangen sind.  Mal gucken ob es Chiptuning gibt die Ölkühler simulieren  Wobei, die meisten fahren das Auto nedd lang genug, der Nachbesitzer is ja dann der dem die Karre verreckt...



Der Cupra hatte irgendwie auch nur Probleme, hatte überlegt den Aktuellen statt meinem 81kW 1,2 TSI zu nehmen, hab dann aber davon abgelassen, ein schlecht konstruierter Motor ist mir keine 800€ Versicherung im Jahr zusätzlich wert. Der aktuelle hatte irgendwelche Probleme mit der Gasannahme wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Schade, der wär mit Sicherheit ziemlich spaßig gewesen.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Der 160PS im Ibiza Cupra war das obere Limit. Aber da hatten sie gewaltige Probleme den standfest zu bekommen. Für die Ladeluft musste in grösserer Kühler rein. So weit, so gut.. aber ein grösserer Kühler bedeutet höhere Temperatur im Motorraum was sich bei intensiven Testfahren dann in Getriebeschäden weiter entwickelt hat... daher gabs dann nen zusätzlichen Ölkühler fürs Getriebeöl und so weiter... also sehr aufwändig wenn man bedenkt dass sie von 150PS und 320 NM auf 160 PS und 330 NM gegangen sind.  Mal gucken ob es Chiptuning gibt die Ölkühler simulieren  Wobei, die meisten fahren das Auto nedd lang genug, der Nachbesitzer is ja dann der dem die Karre verreckt...



Versteh ich nicht.. Um 10ps hochzugehen müsste man nur ein wenig die Zündung anheben, wozu nen LLK? Und wieso wird die Temp. im Motorraum größer bei nem größeren LLK? Oder einfach 200 Zellen Kats in die Downpipes bzw. komplett leer fahren, allein das bringt mindestens 10ps.

Nachdem was ich so mitbekommen habe lehne ich mich soweit aus dem Fenster und sage 95% der Tuner sind Müll, bzw. hauen einem Müll-Maps rauf, auch namenhafte Tuner wie PP-Performance. Da is mal nen 35er gemacht von PP-Performance mit angeblich 500ps gegen einen ausm Forum gefahren mit ner Custom Map, der hat dem mehrere Wagenlängen abgenommen, lachhaft.

Die Tunen die Motoren teilweise kaputt ohne wirklich Leistung rauszuholen. Auf den Prüfständen bekommt man natürlich immer dass zu sehen was angeboten worden ist..


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Tunen die Motoren teilweise kaputt ohne wirklich Leistung rauszuholen. Auf den Prüfständen bekommt man natürlich immer dass zu sehen was angeboten worden ist..



Nope. 

Sprich mal einen "fähigen Tuner Deines Vertrauens" auf das Thema "BMW M73 und Vmax-Aufhebung" an...


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also den pumpe-düse gab es als 1.9er ab 101 ps wobei ich nicht weiß, ob  es noch eine "handwerker-version" mit noch weniger leistung gab.



Caddy mit 75 PS (ohne Aufladung) und T5 mit 84 PS (mit Aufladung)


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hat sich nichts geändert hier.. Unwissende wollen einem erzählen wie das eigene Auto fährt (oder nicht)..


Ist doch nur logisch, oder etwa nicht. Jeder hat unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, Einflüsse und eine andere Wahrnehmung.

Wenn jemand der sich beispielsweise 200PS als Obergrenze gesetzt hat mit jemanden der einen RR Motor in einen 8er ballert über das gleiche Auto redet, dann kommen natürlich auch unterschiedliche Meinungen dabei raus. Wenn Allradfans mit Heckantrieb fahren und umgekehrt, werden die sich auch nie einig. Daran sieht man nur, dass der Meinungsaustausch funktioniert und das ist eigentlich was gutes. Oder siehst du das anders?

________________

Wenn die beiden VW Krüppel-Karren über meinem post wirklich ohne Aufladung sind, warum steht da dann "TDI"?


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.. Um 10ps hochzugehen müsste man nur ein wenig die Zündung anheben, wozu nen LLK? Und wieso wird die Temp. im Motorraum größer bei nem größeren LLK? Oder einfach 200 Zellen Kats in die Downpipes bzw. komplett leer fahren, allein das bringt mindestens 10ps.



Zündung beim Diesel wird schwer  Man muss noch Abgasvorschrift einhalten als Hersteller, Mehr Ladedruck = höhere Lufttemperatur = effektiverer LLK. Effektiverer LLK gibt wiederum mehr Wäre in den Motorraum ab welcher dort wiederum je nach Fahrzyklus dann dafür Sorgt dass eben nach 20 Runden auf der Rennstrecke das Getribeöl zu heiss wird... all das muss man als Hersteller nun mal beachten.
Und dann kommt noch die Sache mit der Höhe.. Bei mir zu Hause hab ich öfter Treffen gemacht wo wir von Fusch nach Heiligenblut über den Grossglockner sind.... da sind etliche dann am Transporter zurück gefahren, Vollgas im 3. Gang auf 2.000m haben der eine oder andere Turbolader wenig lustig gefunden. Erst hats nur gerusst wie immer, und dann wurde der Qualm Weiss und blau 

Ich bin inzwischen aus dem Gebiet komplett draussen seit ich mich auch ausm Rallye-Sport zurück gezogen habe. Inzwischen fahr ich Ökoautos   Aber einfach nur die Leistung mittels Software rauf drehen ist immer die schlechteste Variante...

PS: Guckt euch mal die Rumpfmotoren bei den 1,9 TDI an.. auf den ersten Blick sidn sie gleich, aber die Zusammensetzung des Gusses variiert


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Dezember 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Der 160PS im Ibiza Cupra war das obere Limit.


Hmmm... ich kenne nur den 150 ps-motor. Allerdings hat wohl irgend so ein  holländischer tuner aus so einem cupra 250 ps geholt. (youtube-video)  Dazu hätte ich dann aber kein vertrauen mehr.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei solchen Witterungsverhältnisse sollte man auch angepasst fahren


Schleich-alarm?  Naja, lassen wir das. 


> Ist ja auch kein Automatikgetriebe.
> Und aus dir spricht die pure Unwissenheit


Da betreibt aber wieder einer haarspalterei... Oder hast du ein kupplungs-pedal und kannst normal per ganghebel die gänge wechseln?  (kreuz und quer wie beim handschalter) Ich glaube ja nicht. Du kannst doch dein getriebe nur höflich bitten den gang zu wechseln und mußt anschließend noch beten, das es das auch tut. 
Aber egal, dann nennen wir es halt "automatisierter handschalter" was aber nix dran ändert das du von der gnade der software abhängig bist. 


> Das DKG schaltet im Sportmodus alles andere als sanft und komfortabel


Dann würde ich dich bitten, den beim nächsten video auch rein zu machen.  Das motorengeräusch beim gangwechsel klingt für mich jedenfalls nach "komfort".


> Dann hab ich ja Glück, dass bei BMW erstmal nicht die Motorleistung zurückgenommen wird, erst wenn der Schlupf hinten links und rechts zu groß wird, wird die Leistung zurückgenommen. Vorallem im DTC Modus gut zu spüren.


Mir geht es nicht darum wann er weg regelt sondern das er das macht. Das regt mich schon bei meinem auto auf. Dazu halt noch das billige EDS (fast egal welche marke bzw. bei deutschen herstellern marke eher komplett egal)... Ich mein, für eine normale mechanische differentialsperre würde ich sogar einen aufpreis bezahlen, wenn es die option überhaupt gäbe.
Mir ist es halt lieber, wenn beide räder in extrem-situationen gleichmäßig durch drehen. Das erhöht die chance des voran kommens nicht gerade unerheblich. (und schont die bremsen)


> Glaube ich nicht. Quasi jedes VW Autohaus hat einen Golf 7 GTI P stehen.
> Wird ja auch deutlich öfter verkauft als ein normaler GTI.


Bei euch vieleicht, hier nicht! Ich mein, der verkäufer wollte mir immerhin weis machen, das beim caddy die 75 kw-variante der meist verkaufte motor hier ist. So richtig glauben kann ich das zwar nicht, aber der motor war jetzt nicht übermäßig einschläfernd und die haben alle nur sowas für probefahrten da stehen. Allerdings können die fahrzeuge auch die erstausstattung von vw sein.
Jedenfalls, ein golf GTI, egal in welcher variante, ist hier eher selten und wenn man sowas probe fahren will, dann kommt das fahrzeug eher aus dem auto-pool von vw. Das kostet aber wiederum etwas, wobei die kosten, im falle eines kaufes, wieder verrechnet werden.


Beam39 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.. Um 10ps hochzugehen müsste man  nur ein wenig die Zündung anheben, wozu nen LLK?


Zündung anheben beim diesel? Da kannst du nur eher/mehr einspritzen oder die anzahl der einspritzvorgänge pro zündung verändern.


> Und wieso wird die Temp. im Motorraum größer bei nem größeren LLK?


Kältere luft=dicher=mehr sauerstoff=es kann mehr kraftstoff eingespritz  werden=heißere verbrennung=mehr temperatur, wenn ich mich recht  entsinne. Auf der anderen seite kann man bestimmt auch die AGR etwas  zurück nehmen, um die verbrennungs-temperatur zu erhöhen und so die  leistung zu steigern. Nur stellt sich dann die frage ob die abgas-werte  noch stimmen und man sich nicht auf dauer ein loch in den kolben brennt.  (PD-motor) Außerdem weiß ich nicht genau welchen einfluss die AGR auf die  verbrennung hat.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn die beiden VW Krüppel-Karren über meinem  post wirklich ohne Aufladung sind, warum steht da dann "TDI"?


Beim bus sollte es passen aber warum beim SDI-caddy "TDI" steht weiß ich  auch nicht. Die 75 ps könnten zu einem PD-TDI gehören, aber der SDI  hatte glaub ich nur 64 oder 69 PS und weniger drehmoment.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen aus dem Gebiet komplett draussen seit ich mich auch ausm Rallye-Sport zurück gezogen habe.


Macht man denn sowas...Ich würde eher mit fahren, wenn ich mir es denn leisten könnte. Zudem wird hier in D langsam alles reichlich kompliziert und unattraktiv für hobbyisten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel fährt einen 500PS Skyline (mit Heckantrieb) und lebt auch noch und das obwohl er sogar Rennstrecken fährt... wird also nicht am Antrieb liegen das du die paar PS von einem 205er nicht auf die Gasse bekommst


Und der Skyline geht auch sofort quer, wenn man in der Kurve ein bischen viel Gas anlegt.  Ich fahre auch SLS, GT, SL und co. mit 600+ PS und lebe auch immer noch ohne Probleme. Trotzdem hat man sofort Haftungsverlust, wenn man das Gas mal schief anguckt.



Flybarless schrieb:


> Ok, mir gerade mal 1 ganze und dann noch Teile  einer anderen von den neueren Runden angekuckt. Fährst zumindest  gesittet. Wenn man aber liesst was du schreibst
> muss du zugegeben das man da einen etwas anderen Eindruck bekommen kann.  Solltest dir aber wenn kannst mal jemanden mit Streckenkenntniss  mitnehmen oder
> ein Ns Training machen (ist nicht ganz billig, aber gerade ein  Sektortraining ist echt aufschlussreich und sein Geld wert). Du fährst  ansich schön, aber viele Einlenkpunkte sind sehr früh gesetzt. Gerade  mit deinem Anspruch Kurven "volle Kanne" rauszufahren machst du so  kaputt. Kurz, ich entschuldige mich dafür
> dich etwas "angefahren" zu haben, aber richtig schnell fahren tust du  nicht. Muss man aber auch nicht auf der NS wenn man mit seinem Daily  Auto dort fährt...


Die neuen Runden sind alle nicht so wirklich gelungen, da kam immer was dazwischen...  Die schnellsten Runden bis jetzt waren 9:12 btg -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e71vy1dgE68&index=8&list=PLCLO0aGgvarY2SdYkJomJoaCLJVqLR8k- , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0OFCUKh8qY&list=PLCLO0aGgvarY2SdYkJomJoaCLJVqLR8k-&index=7 . 8:xx btg ist auf jeden Fall aber drin mit der Kiste.
Bei mir liegt aber im Moment auch die Priorität ganz klar darauf das Auto wieder ohne Beschädigung nach hause zu bekommen. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was die Diskussionen um die Leistung im Bezug zum Antrieb angeht:
> Das stärkste Auto das ich bisher mit Heckantrieb gefahren bin war ein  "normaler" SLR (also kein Brabus, oder 722er). Selbst den konnte man gut  bewegen ohne immer gleich auszubrechen. Wenn man Probleme damit hat,  dann nur weil man nicht genug Gefühl dafür aufbringen will. Ich bin den  einen Monat lang gefahren, bei Sonne wie Regen, auch im Alltag ohne  Probleme. Ich denke das ist zu großen Teilen einfach eine Frage des  persönlichen Fahrstils. Dass man solche Autos nicht fahren kann, ist  jedenfalls Quatsch.


Natürlich kann man solche Autos fahren. Man kann damit sogar langsamer als ein LKW fahren. Nur dafür sind die nicht gemacht. Ich finde um so ein Auto flott zu bewegen sollte da schon Allrad rein.
...ein SLR ist der einzige Daimler, den ich bis jetzt noch nie gefahren bin. Glaube auch nicht das bei uns jemals davon einer auf den Hof rollt.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich würde eher mit fahren, wenn ich mir es denn leisten könnte.



Das ist der springende Punkt... als Privatperson mit paar kleinen Sponsoren kannst das alles nicht mehr zahlen... War ne schöne Zeit in der Gr. N, aber irgendwann is es einfach nur noch Geld verlochen....


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und der Skyline geht auch sofort quer, wenn man in der Kurve ein bischen viel Gas anlegt.



Ähm... nö. 
Man muss schon etwas mehr als ein bisschen geben damit das Heck ausbricht.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da betreibt aber wieder einer haarspalterei... Oder hast du ein kupplungs-pedal und kannst normal per ganghebel die gänge wechseln?  (kreuz und quer wie beim handschalter) Ich glaube ja nicht. Du kannst doch dein getriebe nur höflich bitten den gang zu wechseln und mußt anschließend noch beten, das es das auch tut.
> Aber egal, dann nennen wir es halt "automatisierter handschalter" was aber nix dran ändert das du von der gnade der software abhängig bist.



Da hat einer nicht viel Ahnung wovon er spricht...


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2015)

Das ihr euch immer gegenseitig Ahnungsloskeit vorwerfen müsst...


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

In dem Fall trifft es leider zu.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2015)

In wie fern? Hat =MC-C=KinG[GER]´s BMW ein Kupplungspedal? Falls nicht hat er mit der aussage das es ein halbautomatisiertes Automatikgetriebe ist doch gar nicht so unrecht... ok richtig wäre wohl eher sequenzielles Automatikgetriebe gewesen. Aber das ist Haarspalterrei oder nicht? Und ich muss auch sagen das zumindestens die Schaltvorgange in dem Video nun wirklich nicht "brutal" sind... eigentlich auch nicht viel anders als andere Getriebe. Ob das nun im Sportmodus besser ist kann gut sein, aber er hat immerhin das Video gezeigt und nicht eins wo er im Sportmodus fährt.


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2015)

Seit ich weiß, dass man hier Autos für 30k Euro mit ner Android-App "tuned" und dann glaubt, das wäre der Weisheit letzter Schluss, wundert mich hier eh nix mehr.


----------



## Beam39 (28. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nope.
> 
> Sprich mal einen "fähigen Tuner Deines Vertrauens" auf das Thema "BMW M73 und Vmax-Aufhebung" an...



Was hat das damit zu tun das die Zahlen von Prüfständen zu 95% Bullshit sind? Was hat meine Aussage spezifisch mit einem Motor zu tun? Ich kann dir auf Anhieb mehrere Leute zeigen bei denen Prüfstände Leistungen zwischen 420-450ps gemessen haben, die Loggs ergaben dann 12psi Peak mit verkackten Zündungen etc. was real maximal 380ps sind, wenn überhaupt.

Mein fähiger Tuner ist mein Kumpel, der schreibt meine Maps und das so sauber wie es kein Tuner hinbekommen würde. 


Sorry, habe das mit dem Cupra nur überflogen, nicht gesehen dass es um nen Diesel ging. Wenn man nen Motor aber nicht ohne Probleme um 10ps steigern kann, dann ist der ganze Motor ne Fehlkonstruktion und macht auch Serie nicht lange mit ohne dass was kaputt geht.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und der Skyline geht auch sofort quer, wenn man in der Kurve ein bischen viel Gas anlegt.  Ich fahre auch SLS, GT, SL und co. mit 600+ PS und lebe auch immer noch ohne Probleme. Trotzdem hat man sofort Haftungsverlust, wenn man das Gas mal schief anguckt.
> 
> 
> Die neuen Runden sind alle nicht so wirklich gelungen, da kam immer was dazwischen...  Die schnellsten Runden bis jetzt waren 9:12 btg -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e71vy1dgE68&index=8&list=PLCLO0aGgvarY2SdYkJomJoaCLJVqLR8k- , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0OFCUKh8qY&list=PLCLO0aGgvarY2SdYkJomJoaCLJVqLR8k-&index=7 . 8:xx btg ist auf jeden Fall aber drin mit der Kiste.
> ...


Okay, ich bin mir nicht sicher was ein bischen bei dir bedeutet. Auf den öffentlichen Straßen gilt ja für alle das gleiche Tempolimit. Viel variieren sollte das also nicht. Ich fahre eigentlich immer innerhalb der Toleranz, so dass ich keine Punkte bekomme und wo offen ist, so schnell wie es geht. 
Auf der Piste hat der Wagen nicht wirklich was zu suchen und da es nicht meiner war, bin ich logischerweise auch nicht dort hin. Auf allen öffentlichen Straßen aber, konnte ich ihn ohne weiteres bändigen.

Das schwierigste an dem Wagen ist übrigens, die Nase einzuschätzen. Wenn man noch nie drin gesessen ist und mitten in einer fremden Stadt damit los fährt, ist das wirklich etwas seltsam.


----------



## HordyH (28. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> In wie fern? Hat =MC-C=KinG[GER]´s BMW ein Kupplungspedal? Falls nicht hat er mit der aussage das es ein halbautomatisiertes Automatikgetriebe ist doch gar nicht so unrecht... ok richtig wäre wohl eher sequenzielles Automatikgetriebe gewesen. Aber das ist Haarspalterrei oder nicht? Und ich muss auch sagen das zumindestens die Schaltvorgange in dem Video nun wirklich nicht "brutal" sind... eigentlich auch nicht viel anders als andere Getriebe. Ob das nun im Sportmodus besser ist kann gut sein, aber er hat immerhin das Video gezeigt und nicht eins wo er im Sportmodus fährt.


Beides falsch. Automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe wäre bzw ist korrekt.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> In wie fern? Hat =MC-C=KinG[GER]´s BMW ein  Kupplungspedal? Falls nicht hat er mit der aussage das es ein  halbautomatisiertes Automatikgetriebe ist doch gar nicht so unrecht...  ok richtig wäre wohl eher sequenzielles Automatikgetriebe gewesen. Aber  das ist Haarspalterrei oder nicht? Und ich muss auch sagen das  zumindestens die Schaltvorgange in dem Video nun wirklich nicht "brutal"  sind... eigentlich auch nicht viel anders als andere Getriebe. Ob das  nun im Sportmodus besser ist kann gut sein, aber er hat immerhin das  Video gezeigt und nicht eins wo er im Sportmodus fährt.



Riverna, ich glaube, ich muss Dir nicht erzählen, was ein DKG ist oder? Ist letzendlich genau dasselbe von der Technik her wie ein SMG oder SportShift von Alpina, außer, dass hier eben zwei Kupplungen und zwei Getriebe am Werkeln sind.

Ich kenne das Getriebe aus dem F10 M5 und geht es schon anders zu Werke und eben alles andere ist als komfortabel. Beim 335er kenne ich nur Schaltgetriebe.

@Beam39: Du hast absolut Recht. Diese Zusammensetzung (M73 + Vmax) wird von ALLEN Tuner durch die Bank als "geht, ist kein Problem" abgetan. Blöd nur, dass es eben doch ein Problem ist...


----------



## HordyH (28. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Riverna, ich glaube, ich muss Dir nicht erzählen, was ein DKG ist oder? Ist letzendlich genau dasselbe von der Technik her wie ein SMG oder SportShift von Alpina, außer, dass hier eben zwei Kupplungen und zwei Getriebe am Werkeln sind.
> 
> Ich kenne das Getriebe aus dem F10 M5 und geht es schon anders zu Werke und eben alles andere ist als komfortabel. Beim 335er kenne ich nur Schaltgetriebe.
> 
> @Beam39: Du hast absolut Recht. Diese Zusammensetzung (M73 + Vmax) wird von ALLEN Tuner durch die Bank als "geht, ist kein Problem" abgetan. Blöd nur, dass es eben doch ein Problem ist...


Zwei getriebe? Wohl kaum...Aufbau ist der "selbe" wie ein normales Schaltgetriebe nur das Kupplung 1 die ungeraden und Kupplung 2 die geraden gänge "übernimmt"


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Es sind zwei automatisierte Teilgetriebe.


----------



## HordyH (28. Dezember 2015)

Na das erkläre mal


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Wenn Du es nicht für nötig hälst auf Fragen zu antworten...

Ansonsten, bei Wikipedia ist es sehr gut erklärt, einfach nach "Doppelkupplungsgetriebe" suchen.


----------



## HordyH (28. Dezember 2015)

Auf welche frage bitte?
https://youtu.be/XSxKVahqt_4

Eindeutig EIN Getriebe und vom Sinn und Aufbau wie ein normales Schaltgetriebe.

Ich muss nicht in Wikipedia rum stöbern


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das ihr euch immer gegenseitig Ahnungsloskeit vorwerfen müsst...


Zeiss hat recht, ich hab keine ahnung davon da ich nicht aus dem bereich komme. Allerdings geht mir das min. 3m am A**** vorbei wie das stück fehlentwicklung, was da an den motor geklatscht wurde, sich genau nennt.
 Ich sehe quasi nur das "interface" zum fahrer und das schaut bei allen automatikgetrieben, egal ob wandler, DKG oder meinetwegen auch wichtel-betriebenes 8 achs-planeten-getriebe, immer gleich aus und ist für mich halt unzureichend. 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Getriebe aus dem F10 M5 und geht es  schon anders zu Werke und eben alles andere ist als komfortabel.


Hab mal aus neugier ein wenig herum gesucht und das hier  gefunden.(beschleunigungs-test am ende) Da klingen die schaltvorgänge doch recht annehmbar und würden  so ungefähr das wiedergeben, was ich mir von einem DKG erhoffen würde. Auf`s letzte genau sagen kann ich es allerdings nicht, da mir ja der restliche input  dazu fehlt. Aber rein nach der geräusch-kulisse vom motor sollte es passen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Seit ich weiß, dass man hier Autos für 30k Euro mit ner Android-App "tuned" und dann glaubt, das wäre der Weisheit letzter Schluss, wundert mich hier eh nix mehr.


So sehe ich das auch. Dieses ganze Do-it-yourself Tuning ist meiner Meinung nach total für die Tonne. Grade wenn man kein Kfzler ist der jeden Tag mit dem Thema Motor zu tun hat kann das nur in die Hose gehen.

Android App mit Rat aus nem Forum wo andere Supertuner schwarz ihr "Tuning" verkaufen ist ne üble Kombination.
Echte Tuner haben Testequipment für 100000de Euro und Ingenieure, die ihr ganzes Leben nichts anderes machen als Motoren zu analysieren und zu verbessern.
Dann kommen dazu noch die ganzen "Erfolgserlebnisse" von anderen Leuten aus den Foren, tolle Youtube Videos, wie die Kiste abgeht und und und....
Allerdings schreibt niemand Themen ins Forum wie:
"Mein N54 hat jetzt eine zusätzliche Entlüftung im Block und klingt wie ein Audi 5 Zylinder"
"Diesmal hat mein Turbo besonders lange gehalten! 30000km!"
"Wieviel nm hällt so ein 722.9 Getriebe aus? Olli33 hier ausm Forum sagt 1600nm, meins ist bei 700nm aber explodiert!"
"Kann mir mal jemand helfen? Nach dem Chiptuning fährt mein Auto langsamer..."
...
Der riesen Schrottberg, der entsteht wird immer schön unter den Tisch gekehrt, man will sich ja nicht blamieren!

Wenn alle Forumstuner wirklich so gut wären, dann müssten sie nicht in Foren tunen, sondern wären in einer richtig guten Bude oder bei einem Hersteller.
Könnte ich ein Auto selber tunen? Klar von der technischen Seite her auf jeden Fall. Praktisch? Nein!
Ich habe 0 Erfahrung in Sachen Tuning, ich habe keinerlei Hardware wo ich wirklich gezielt einen Motor mit testen kann. Ich kann mir keine Versuchsreihen leisten, um Belastungstests zu machen. Klar kann ich einen dicken Turbo an den Motor bauen, dazu passend den LLK berechnen, mit einfachen Mitteln eine Map für das MSG schreiben und einfach mal annehmen das mein Antriebsstrang das ohne Probleme aushält. Ist das Tuning? Für mich nicht. Das ist *Poker*.
Diese ganzen aufwendigen Motortests die gemacht werden sind reine Geldverschwendung. Sowas braucht man nicht. Man schätzt einfach was so ein gut gebauter Motor abkönnen muss, bläst ihn entsprechend auf und fährt 30000km. Alles noch in einem Stück? Ja, also hat alles bestens geklappt! 
Die ganzen Kleinigkeiten scheiben wir mal auf andere Sachen und das der Motor eventuell auch anders belastet wird als ich es mache, lassen ich auch mal außen vor.
Schon hat man ein super Tuning zum Spottpreis und kann sich einen Keks freuen.


Sachen wie Abgastemperaturmessung an jedem Zylinder, Lambdamessung für jeden Zylinder auf einem Motorenprüfstand unter allen Lastzuständen oder Verbrennungsdruckmessung braucht man ja beim Home-tuning nicht machen. Tests in Höhenkammern, Tests mit ausgefallenden Bauteilen die Folgeschäden nach sich ziehen können oder Festigkeitsanalysen von Komponenten sind auch total irrelevant für do-it-yourself. Das machen nur Tuner und Hersteller ohne Ahnung, was sie da machen. Totale Geldverschwendung, denn es geht ja auch so mit einer App und nen paar Schrauberkumpels und einer alten Hebebühne in einer Mietgarage. 


Das soll jetzt kein Angriff gegen irgendwen sein. Ist *nur meine Meinung* zu diesem ganzen Do-it-yourself Tuning, was in den letzten Jahren so zugenommen hat. Genau deswegen fummel ich an meinem Auto auch nicht einfach planlos rum...

Wenn ein super Tuner ein Auto "schei*e" mappt, dann macht er das mit Sicherheit nicht weil er keine Ahnung von Autos hat. 

Tippfehler drüfen nach dem Finden gegessen werden!

--------------------------------------------------------------
Hab grade mal einfach nen bischen aus Langeweile im e90 Forum gelesen und bin wieder auf nen echten Knüller gestoßen. Auf jeden Fall der Knaller für heute!  BMW baut aktuell wieder 2-Takter! 


> ...ich hab das Glück das ich eine eigene Bühne habe und alles selbst machen kann. Noch dazu hab ich einen guten KFZ-Sachverständigen an der Hand der mir genau gesagt hat wie der Motor zu fahren ist....
> ...so wenig wie möglich Kurzstrecke (wegen Kette)...
> ...Noch dazu kommt das lange fahrten bei gleicher Drehzahl vermieden werden sollten , die Öleinspritzmenge hängt davon ab wieviel Gas man gibt, fährt man ewig z.b 180km/h kann der Ölfilm bei diesem Motor reissen. Deshalb auch oft die Motorschäden bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten....


BMW Fahrer sollten nicht so oft konstante Geschwindigkeit fahren, dann wird nicht genug Öl verbrannt und der Schmierfilm reißt!  WTF? Ich muss mal die Öleinspritzdüse checken ob mein Motor genug 2-Taktgemisch bekommt. Ich fahre nämlich gerne schnell! ...ich kann nicht mehr....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Seit ich weiß, dass man hier Autos für 30k Euro mit ner Android-App "tuned" und dann glaubt, das wäre der Weisheit letzter Schluss, wundert mich hier eh nix mehr.



Haha, da ist ja schon der erste, der sowas schreibt 
Du hast doch gar keine Ahnung von der Software, warum betitelst du das dann indirekt als Schrott ?
Es ist mit den vorgefertigten Maps gleichauf mit den Maps von Chiptunern, eher noch etwas besser und mit der Custommap Funktion besser als 99,9% der Maps von Chiptunern (auch von den Namhaften)

@BadFrag, für dich gilt das selbe, erstmal Informieren


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @BadFrag, für dich gilt das selbe, erstmal Informieren



Hab ich sogar gemacht.  Allein schon das flashen von einem MSG was mal eben 1500€ kostet einem Privatmann mit einem Androidhandy und China OBD Adapter zu überlassen... Das "optionale" Ladegerät zum flashen finde ich ziemlich köstlich! Geht ja nur um 1500€ also lässt man es mal weg und probiert einen flash auf Batterie... Wird wohl schon klappen und wenn nicht... ...BMW hat sicher noch welche am Lager. 


...btw hast du deine Öleinspritzdüse schon gecheckt, nicht das der Motor mit zu dünnem 2-Taktgemisch läuft?


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Beides falsch. Automatisiertes Schaltgetriebe wäre bzw ist korrekt.



Jetzt erklär mir doch mal den Unterschied zwischen automatisiertem Schaltgetriebe und einem sequentielles Schaltgetriebe. 

Sequentielles Getriebe


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2015)

Sagt dir COBB was ? Ist das gleiche. Und ist ebenfalls eine gute Lösung.
Ein Chiptuner wird niemals an die Perfektion einer Custommap über MHD ran kommen.
Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil er entweder nur zugekaufte Maps hat (geschätzt bei 80% der Tuner), die laufen, mehr aber auch nicht (man muss sich nur mal die Logfiles angucken, da klappen sich einem schon die Zähennägel hoch) oder er eine selbst geschriebene hat. 
Die läuft zwar auf einem Motor gut, auf dem nächsten kann es aber schon wieder Zündkorrekturen und Drosselklappenschließungen, etc. pp. geben.
Und dann gibt es noch die Tuner, die eine einzelabstimmung anbieten. Die ist aber immer noch nicht vergleichbar mit einer Custommap über MHD, da beim Tuner eine Einzelabstimmung vielleicht 5-10 Prüfstandsläufe enthält.
Lässt man sich hingegen eine Custommap über MHD schreiben (bzw. jemanden der auch Custommaps schreiben kann), dann kann man beliebig viele Läufe (vorallem unter realen Bedingungen, auf der Straße) fahren.
Man fährt z.B. mit der Version 1 einmal den 3. Gang und 4. Gang voll aus, speichert das Logfile und schickt es zu dem, der einem die Custommap schreibt.
Der ändert nun ein paar Parameter, schickt dir Version 2 und man beschleunigt wieder 3. u. 4. Gang voll durch.
Dann schickt man wieder die Logfiles zu ihm. Er passt wieder an und schickt dir Version 3 ....... 
Das Ganze können dann durchaus 30-40 Versionen werden, bis das Auto perfekt, aber auch wirklich perfekt läuft.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Dieses ganze Do-it-yourself Tuning ist meiner Meinung nach total für die Tonne. Grade wenn man kein Kfzler ist der jeden Tag mit dem Thema Motor zu tun hat kann das nur in die Hose gehen.



Siehe oben



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Android App mit Rat aus nem Forum wo andere Supertuner schwarz ihr "Tuning" verkaufen ist ne üble Kombination.



Welches Forum meinst du ? Für den N54 gibt es nicht öffentliche Foren, in denen ein sehr Großes Wissen über den Motor und dessen Belastbarkeit vorhanden ist.
Als Außenstehender hat man keinen Zugang zu solchen Foren.
Und "schwarz" wird das Tuning ganz und gar nicht verkauft.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Echte Tuner haben Testequipment für 100000de Euro und Ingenieure, die ihr ganzes Leben nichts anderes machen als Motoren zu analysieren und zu verbessern.
> Dann kommen dazu noch die ganzen "Erfolgserlebnisse" von anderen Leuten aus den Foren, tolle Youtube Videos, wie die Kiste abgeht und und und....angsamer..."



Was sind denn "echte Tuner" ?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Allerdings schreibt niemand Themen ins Forum wie:
> "Mein N54 hat jetzt eine zusätzliche Entlüftung im Block und klingt wie ein Audi 5 Zylinder"
> "Diesmal hat mein Turbo besonders lange gehalten! 30000km!"
> "Wieviel nm hällt so ein 722.9 Getriebe aus? Olli33 hier ausm Forum sagt 1600nm, meins ist bei 700nm aber explodiert!"
> ...



Oh doch. Wenn ein Schaden auftritt wird er nahezu immer in den oben genannten Foren gepostet, denn dort kennt quasi jeder jeden.
Schäden durch die "Tuningapp" sind bislang nicht aufgetreten, einfach weil es gute Maps sind, besser als von vielen Tunern 
Der letzt Fall war Motorschaden durch eine extreme Custommap, ausgelegt um 100-200 so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen. 
Maximal möglicher Ladedruck mit Serienladern, Methanoleinspritzung und dazu noch eine recht hohe Laufleistung, glaube um 250k km. Schadensbild bislang, wenig Kompression auf Zylinder 6.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2015)

Und du glaubst wirklich, dass so eine Abstimmung am Ende genauer ist als die von einem Profi?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und du glaubst wirklich, dass so eine Abstimmung am Ende genauer ist als die von einem Profi?



Ja, denn ein Profi arbeitet auch nur mit Logfiles. 
Und die, die Custommaps schreiben, sind für gewöhnlich Profis mit Erfahrung.
Und je mehr Läufe gefahren werden, desto besser. 
Das Ergebniss verhält sich dann wie eine exponentielle Annäherungskurve.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2015)

Gut ich lass dir deine Meinung, jeder darf eine andere vertretten. Für mich kein Grund für eine hitzige Diskussion. Mein persönlicher Weg ist jedoch zu Leuten die damit Geld verdienen und das täglich machen und nicht irgendwelche Leute im Internet.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2015)

Allein schon wegen der Garantie würde ich auch zu namhaften Anbietern gehn.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Allein schon wegen der Garantie würde ich auch zu namhaften Anbietern gehn.



Die Garantien sind nicht das Papier wert, auf denen sie stehen.
Guck dir mal die AGBs genau an, was da alles ausgeschlossen wird, bzw. was es für schräge Querverweise gibt.
Und ohne einen guten Anwalt braucht man gar nicht bei den "Versicherungen" vorstellig werden, die blocken erst mal alles rigoros ab.


----------



## HordyH (29. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär mir doch mal den Unterschied zwischen automatisiertem Schaltgetriebe und einem sequentielles Schaltgetriebe.
> 
> Sequentielles Getriebe


Das erklärt zb das video in deinem link.

Sequentiell bedeutet das du immer die gänge durchschalten musst, um zb von Gang 2 auf 5 zu kommen, wird ( wie zb beim Motorrad ) die schaltwalze gedreht bist Gang 5 erreicht ist. Bei dem automatisierten SG kannst du jeden beliebigen  Gang wählen , vorausgesetzt die Fahrsituation lässt es zu.

Da ist schon der zweite unterschied, die schaltwalze.

Das automatisierte ist ein "stinknormales" Schaltgetriebe, wo aber die Wahl der Gänge und das betätigen der Kupplung durch eine elektrohydraulische wähleinheit statt findet. Siehe auch zb selespeed aus dem Fiat konzern.


----------



## s-icon (29. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> "Wieviel nm hällt so ein 722.9 Getriebe aus? Olli33 hier ausm Forum sagt 1600nm, meins ist bei 700nm aber explodiert!"



Naja aus einem anderen Forum kenne ich jemanden der fährt mit einem E Klasse AMG Getriebe in einer C Klasse seit Ewigkeiten mit 1337,5nm und 983ps rum.
Das Getriebe wird mit max 1000nm(?) angegeben? trotzdem hält es.


----------



## keinnick (29. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Haha, da ist ja schon der erste, der sowas schreibt
> Du hast doch gar keine Ahnung von der Software, warum betitelst du das dann indirekt als Schrott ?
> Es ist mit den vorgefertigten Maps gleichauf mit den Maps von Chiptunern, eher noch etwas besser und mit der Custommap Funktion besser als 99,9% der Maps von Chiptunern (auch von den Namhaften)
> 
> @BadFrag, für dich gilt das selbe, erstmal Informieren



Mach wie Du denkst. Wenn ich Deine Posts aber verfolge, dann gehst Du meiner Meinung nach ziemlich blauäugig an die Sache ran. Anders kann ich mir Aussagen wie "besser als 99,9% der Maps von Chiptunern" nicht erklären. Worauf stützt sich das? Woher weißt Du überhaupt, dass Du mit 700Nm rum fährst? Stand das im Forum oder in der App-Beschreibung? Oder warst Du tatsächlich auf einem Prüfstand?

Ich will Dich keinesfalls persönlich angreifen aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du ab und zu Schwierigkeiten hast, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. TheBadFrag hat sich ja nun mit seinem langen Text echt Mühe gegeben und hat (im Gegensatz zu mir) sicherlich Ahnung von der Materie. Aber das einzige was Dir dazu einfällt ist: "Du hast keine Ahnung, informier Dich erst mal".


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe es genau so wie TheBadFrag.

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Ein Tuner arbeitet eben *nicht nur* mit Logfiles, er hat auch noch die Echtzeitdaten vor der Nase.



HordyH schrieb:


> Auf welche frage bitte?
> https://youtu.be/XSxKVahqt_4
> 
> Eindeutig EIN Getriebe und vom Sinn und Aufbau wie ein normales Schaltgetriebe.
> ...



Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## HordyH (29. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut.




Ist das jetzt Einsicht oder Trotz?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Anders kann ich mir Aussagen wie "besser als 99,9% der Maps von Chiptunern" nicht erklären. Worauf stützt sich das? Woher weißt Du überhaupt, dass Du mit 700Nm rum fährst? Stand das im Forum oder in der App-Beschreibung? Oder warst Du tatsächlich auf einem Prüfstand?



Nein, wir haben in den N54 Foren oft Personen mit Maps von Chiptunern. Und wenn die mal ein Logfile während der Fahrt mitschreiben, sieht man in dem Logfile quasi immer mittlere bis starke Korrekturen.
Sowas reicht mir aus um mir ein Bild von den ach so tollen 1000-2000€ Maps zu machen.
Beam kennt da auch ein paar Fälle. Er wollte seinen nämlich auch erst beim Chiptuner optimieren lassen, nutzt nun aber auch das MHD.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich will Dich keinesfalls persönlich angreifen aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass Du ab und zu Schwierigkeiten hast, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. TheBadFrag hat sich ja nun mit seinem langen Text echt Mühe gegeben und hat (im Gegensatz zu mir) sicherlich Ahnung von der Materie. Aber das einzige was Dir dazu einfällt ist: "Du hast keine Ahnung, informier Dich erst mal".



Anscheinend hat er nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie. Woher auch ? Sowas lernt man nur, wenn man damit arbeitet und wir auch in meinem Fall, tagtäglich in N54 spezifischen Foren ständig damit zu tun hat.
Ich versuche euch nur zu erklären, dass es nicht schlecht ist und eine (deutlich bessere) Alternative zum Tuner ist.
Aber wer das System nur als "Billig App aus dem Google Store" sieht, dem kann man sowas nicht verständlich machen.
Würde es so schlecht sein, müssten doch reihenweise geplatzte Motoren auftauchen. Passiert aber nicht. Wie gesagt, es gibt keinen Fall, wo die App einen Motor zerschossen hat (ist auch gar nicht möglich, da die App nur für den Transport der Maps zuständig ist)



Zeiss schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Ein Tuner arbeitet eben *nicht nur* mit Logfiles, er hat auch noch die Echtzeitdaten vor der Nase.



Und was sind Logs ? Genau, Echtzeitdaten die abgespeichert wurden 
Und ich will den Chiptuner mal sehen, der 20 und mehr Parameter während der Fahrt im Auge behält, die sich ständig ändern.

So sieht ein Logfile aus (willkürliches Beispiel): datazap.me | ds35i | Log 1446908881
Unten kann man dann die Kurven aktivieren, die man betrachten möchte.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2015)

Irgendwas hab ich da wohl bei meinem Chiptuning damals falsch gemacht.. mein Tuner hat doch tatsächlich gemeint dass das 3 Tage dauert   Extrem viel mehr Power war das am Ende nicht, aber es hat sich genial gefahren. Anschlüsse bei den Gangwechseln etc. waren einfach perfekt


----------



## Zoon (29. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das Getriebe wird mit max 1000nm(?) angegeben? trotzdem hält es.



1337 NM wie geil 

Bei Mercedes ist der V12 Biturbo (denke mal um den gehts) halt auf 1000 NM gedrosselt. Die Kombination Motor und Getriebe muss ja halt von -50 bis +50 Grad funktionieren. Bei Brabus fahren sie auch rund 1200 Nm.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und was sind Logs ? Genau, Echtzeitdaten die abgespeichert wurden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beim Fahren nicht aber auf dem Prüfstand... Was Logs sind, brauchst Du mir nicht zu erklären. In dem Umfeld habe ich 12 Jahre lang gearbeitet... (Steuergeräteentwicklung, Messung, Kalibrierung, serielle Bussysteme, ...) Und Laufzeitdaten sind doch einbisschen was anderes als gespreicherte Logs.

Und das kannst Du gern, fahr bei Hamann vorbei.

Aber okay, alles gut, jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben.


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2015)

> Würde es so schlecht sein, müssten doch reihenweise geplatzte Motoren  auftauchen. Passiert aber nicht. Wie gesagt, es gibt keinen Fall, wo die  App einen Motor zerschossen hat (ist auch gar nicht möglich, da die App  nur für den Transport der Maps zuständig ist)



Natürlich tauchen die nicht auf, weil keiner zugeben würde das er eigentlich schon einen 800€ Golf4 fährt weil es beim Bimmer bei 250 den Motor zerlegt hat. Ausserdem bringt es ja auch gar nichts negative Erfahrungen zu posten, man sieht ja sofort was für eine Reaktion dann reflexartig kommt: "Du hast keine Ahnung". Denn es kann ja nicht sein was nicht sein darf.

Und was sich hier auch wie ein roter Faden durchzieht ist, das Fragen nach Belegen konsequent ausgewichen wird. Da wird lieber zum 10125. mal betont das die APP nichts schlechtes ist und alle anderen eh keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und das kannst Du gern, fahr bei Hamann vorbei.



Die Speichern ganz sicher auch ihre Echtzeitdaten ab.
Klar kann man erkennen, wenn es einem bei z.B. 5000 1/min eine Zündkorrektur reindrück, auch sieht man vielleicht, dass die Drosselklappe mal für kurze Zeit leicht schließt.
In dem Moment aber alle möglichen Ursachen und dessen Momentanwerte zu analysieren halte ich für nicht möglich.
Ich denke mal, dass dann die Logfiles rausgekramt werden und in einem Diagramm übereinander gelegt werden.
Dann kann man z.B. sehen, dass es eine Zündkorrektur aufgrund einer zu hohen IAT gab, oder das Target der Zündung einfach zu hoch gelegt ist/der Kraftstoff zu minderwertig ist.
Bei der Drosselklappenschließungen könnten man dann z.B. sehen, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt der Boost über den target Boost gestiegen ist und die Drosselklappe deshalb kurz leicht zugefahren wurde.



XE85 schrieb:


> Natürlich tauchen die nicht auf, weil keiner zugeben würde das er eigentlich schon einen 800€ Golf4 fährt weil es beim Bimmer bei 250 den Motor zerlegt hat.



Du hast meine vorherigen Beiträge nicht vernünftig gelesen (Post #51969)



XE85 schrieb:


> Ausserdem bringt es ja auch gar nichts negative Erfahrungen zu posten, man sieht ja sofort was für eine Reaktion dann reflexartig kommt: "Du hast keine Ahnung". Denn es kann ja nicht sein was nicht sein darf.



Weil hier auch die wenigsten Ahnung vom N54 haben 
Wie gesagt, in den N54 spezifischen Foren wird jeder Fehler, jeder Schaden und jedes Zucken in einem Logfile genau untersucht.



XE85 schrieb:


> Da wird lieber zum 10125. mal betont das die APP nichts schlechtes ist und alle anderen eh keine Ahnung haben.



Was soll denn auch schlecht daran sein ? Die App ist nur für das Übertragen der Maps zuständig !
Und die Standardmaps sind von einem professionellen Tuner geschrieben mit viel Ahnung von dem N54.
Die Custommaps werden ebenfalls von Fachkundiger Hand geschrieben.
Ein Standardtuner (z.B. PP Performance) hat einfach keine perfekte Map für einen N54, ganz einfach weil denen die Erfahrung fehlt. Die müssen auch noch etwas Wissen über ein paar 100 andere Fahrzeuge haben. 
Und dehalb kotzt mich die Haltung von solchen an "ja wir, wir haben die beste Map für ihren N54. Kostet auch nur xxxx (Betrag weit über 1000€", weil die Aussage einfach nicht stimmt. Die Maps laufen zwar, sind aber nicht gut.

Ich weiß nun gar nicht, warum die App an sich hier runtergemacht wird ?
Die Maps sind doch das Entscheidende. Nur weil ihr damit nicht klar kommt, dass sowas heutzutage über mobile Geräte aufgespielt werden kann, muss ich mich hier doch nich rechtfertigen.
Und wo soll denn bitte eine perfekt andaptierte Custommap schlechter sein als eine Map von einem ach so tollen Tuner der für schlechtere "Ware" um ein Vielfaches mehr an Geld nimmt ?
Das ganze funktioniert exakt wie COBB, nur aufgebaut auf mobilen Geräten, zB. Tablets.
Wenn ihr MHD immer noch nur auf die App herunterbrechen wollt, dann kann ich euch auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

XE85 schrieb:


> Natürlich tauchen die nicht auf, weil keiner zugeben würde das er eigentlich schon einen 800€ Golf4 fährt weil es beim Bimmer bei 250 den Motor zerlegt hat. Ausserdem bringt es ja auch gar nichts negative Erfahrungen zu posten, man sieht ja sofort was für eine Reaktion dann reflexartig kommt: "Du hast keine Ahnung". Denn es kann ja nicht sein was nicht sein darf.
> 
> . Da wird lieber zum 10125. mal betont das die APP nichts schlechtes ist und alle anderen eh keine Ahnung haben.



In nen großen deutschen Renault Forum wird ne Performance Box (Zusatzmotorsteuergerät) für den Megi RS angeboten. Das Ding vertreibt einer von den Forenadmins oder der Forenbesitzer. Alles bissel undurchsichtig. Im ganzen Forum finden sich nur positive Beiträge zu der Performance Box. Kein Wunder. Kritische Kommentare zur Legalität, Garantieprobleme oder Berichte zu kaputten Motoren werden von den Admins umgehend gelöscht. ^^


----------



## XE85 (29. Dezember 2015)

@ =MR-C=KinG[GER]  ... jetzt hast du zum 10216. mal geschrieben was schon die Seiten zuvor geschrieben wurde. Also langsam nervt es ehrlich gesagt wirklich. Wie wärs einfach mal mit einem Beleg für deine angeblichen 700NM?


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2015)

Da kommt maximal nen Rollenprüfstandsdiagramm mit ner Genauigkeit von +/- 50%  Gab da mal wo nen Artikel wo sie nen RS4 so gestestet haben. Wenn sie alle Toleranzen ausgelegt haben dann waren Werte zwischen 320PS und 480PS in Ordnung für den Leistung von 380 PS 

Und Abstimmung am Motorenprüfstand macht fast niemand  Hier um die Ecke is nen Tuner der das Anbietet.. Chiptuning am Tubrbomotor kostet umgerechnet schlappe 3.500€, und der Motor kommt dazu ausm Auto raus... Und wenn du Pech hast rufen sie dich am 2. Tag an und sagen dass da ein Problem mit dem Motor besteht und sie so nichts machen.. Dazu reicht ne Drosselklappe die nicht sauber rennt, oder Zündkerzen die verdreckt sind...


----------



## Zoon (29. Dezember 2015)

Machts doch einfach: Videos or it didnt happen. 

Nicht das ich das verfahren schlecht finde, EDS machts ja im Prinzip genauso, Prüfstandslauf wird gemacht wenn aber später Fehler im Betireb erkannt werden kann man das hinschicken die schauen sich das an korrigieren das, schicken dir ne neue Map zu und spielst mit dem Flasher zuhause auf.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Dezember 2015)

Sag ich ja, keiner ne Ahnung um was es geht, aber hauptsache  reden. 

Der Grund weshalb wir wissen was läuft und was nicht läuft ist die Transparente und sehr Hilfsbereite Community was den N54 angeht. Ich hab innerhalb kürzester Zeit soviele Leute persönlich kennengelernt die mir einfach nur um des Hilfens Willen diverse Umbauten, Teile, Reparaturen im Fall der Fälle angeboten haben, ohne was dafür zu verlangen. Das sind zu 98% Freaks die jedes kleinste Zucken oder Geräusch in ihren Fahrzeugen wahrnehmen und sofort wissen wollen was los ist und das entsprechend nachfragen.

Googelt einfach mal nach "JB4" und "COBB", das MHD macht Nichts Anderes, und diese beiden Möglichkeiten galten lange als Non Plus Ultra in der N54-Welt was Leistungssteigerung angeht. Der Entwickler (der btw. jederzeit erreichbar ist, egal ob übers Forum oder per Whatsapp) hats geschafft das selbe nur per App anzubieten, für mich eine Genialität.

Btw. ist der Kumpel der mir meine Maps schreibt bei einem großen deutschen Automobilhersteller in der Motorsoftware-Entwicklung tätig gewesen, aktuell Fahrwerksentwicklung.

Sein Fahrzeug wurde auch bei so einem Tuner mit Prüfstand etc. "abgestimmt". Ich bin dann mal mit der Stage 1 von MHD gegen ihn gefahren und naja, er lag ca. 1 1/2 Wagenlängen bis 250 hinter mir. Als es ihm durch das MHD möglich war seine Loggs zu überprüfen sah man dann das Wunderwerk was laut Prüfstand 420ps gedrückt hat, mit 11-12psi im Peak bei 15grad Zündung . 

Seit dem fährt er auch MHD und schreibt/ schrieb sich seine Map selber. Und oh wunder, sein MSG ist ihm nicht um die Ohren geflogen, obwohl er es bestimmt 100 mal geflasht hat.

Einer hat mit diesen "Boxen" über 200tkm abgespult, mit erstem Lader, erstem Getriebe etc. pp. und die letzten 20-30tkm ist er an der Kotzgrenze mit Methanoleinspritzung und Ethanol im Tank gefahren, erst vor paar Tagen ist ihm dann bei 210tkm irgendwas Hops gegangen, was genau es war versuchen sie grad herauszufinden.

Aber das genügt mir um die Robustheit des N54 zu beweisen. Klar - er hatte Probleme mit Injektoren, HDP, Wapu und rasselnden Turbos, aber sind diese einmal ersetzt geht an dem Ding nix mehr kaputt. Entsprechende Pflege vorausgesetzt.

Und nochmal XE85, geh auf 5 verschiedene Prüfstände und du wirst 5 verschiedene Ergebnisse bekommen. Die 700nm von King sind ungefähre Angaben,  lass ihn gegen einen stock c63 AMG drücken und der AMG wird sich nur sehr langsam absetzen können, was soll ich da mit nem scheiss Prüfstandsergebnis? Sowas ist mir Ergebnis genug.

Wenn du dich bereit erklärst ihm Geld für die Prüfstände zu schicken, dann wird er das mit Sicherheit nicht ablehnen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da kommt maximal nen Rollenprüfstandsdiagramm mit ner Genauigkeit von +/- 50%  Gab da mal wo nen Artikel wo sie nen RS4 so gestestet haben. Wenn sie alle Toleranzen ausgelegt haben dann waren Werte zwischen 320PS und 480PS in Ordnung für den Leistung von 380 PS
> ..



Bei einem modernen Prüfstand, bei dem nach EWG Norm gemessen wird, kann der Messwert nicht verändert werden 
In der letzten oder vorletzten SportAuto gab es dazu einen langen Bericht.



XE85 schrieb:


> @ =MR-C=KinG[GER] ... jetzt hast du zum 10216. mal geschrieben was schon die Seiten zuvor geschrieben wurde. Also langsam nervt es ehrlich gesagt wirklich. Wie wärs einfach mal mit einem Beleg für deine angeblichen 700NM?



Du willst es einfach nicht verstehen, daran liegt es. 
Die 700Nm sind eine ungefähr Angabe. Genauso wie die 400PS.
Wenn du dir die Zeit von meinem von 100-Tacho 210 (sind dann in etwa echte 200) anguckst, wirst du feststellen, dass die Leistungsdaten schon hinkommen (hinzu kommt noch, es war nass, ich bin in einem höheren Gang gestartet und die DTC hat eingegriffen)
Auf einen Prüfstand geht es nächstes Jahr.


----------



## s-icon (29. Dezember 2015)

Was kosten denn die Maps in der App?

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: 

Ich kaufe mir sowas:
BMW 335xi Aut. Leder Navi Prof. Xenon DSP Sportsitze als Limousine in Potsdam

Installier die App und mache die In App Käufe und habe ein 400ps auto <20k?


----------



## Beam39 (29. Dezember 2015)

Du kommst auf ca. 120€ für alles, mit der Möglichkeit dass ein Mapper die eine Custom-Map schreiben kann.

Du musst dein Handy per OBD und OTG mit deinem MSG verbinden. Schließt dein Fahrzeug an ein Ladegerät, stellst dein Handy auf Flugzeugmodus, ziehst die Sicherung von der Benzinpumpe, schaltest alle Stromverbrauches aus, machst dir ein Backup deiner Stock-Map, lässt das laufen (glaube 30min.), drückst 2 weitere Knöpfe und lässt dir eine OTS-Map aufs MSG flashen, ca. 30-40min.

Mit Upgradeladern, Port Injection etc. kann man so auch ganz leicht deutlich über 500ps abstimmen.


----------



## s-icon (29. Dezember 2015)

Danke, werde das mal überdenken. Klingt doch echt interessant


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Btw. ist der Kumpel der mir meine Maps schreibt bei einem großen deutschen Automobilhersteller in der Motorsoftware-Entwicklung tätig gewesen, aktuell Fahrwerksentwicklung.



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Automobilhersteller Motorsteuersoftware entwickeln?


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Mit Upgradeladern, Port Injection etc. kann man so auch ganz leicht deutlich über 500ps abstimmen.



Trägt das der TÜV ein?


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Trägt das der TÜV ein?


Schätze mal so nach dem Prinzip was der TüV nicht weiß macht ihn nicht heiß [emoji38]


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

Ok, dann ist das doch illegal. Zudem müsste man auch der Versicherung mitteilen, dass das Auto nun X-PS mehr hat, oder nicht?


----------



## keinnick (29. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Trägt das der TÜV ein?



Bestimmt. Aber meinst Du, da rennt jemand zum TÜV? Ich hab hier bestimmt schon 5 x im Thread gefragt, wie das aussieht, mit Eintragung, Versicherung und Co. Das wurde regelmäßig überlesen bzw. es wurde nicht drauf eingegangen.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Automobilhersteller Motorsteuersoftware entwickeln?



Teilweise. Die Basissoftware kommt von Conti bzw. Bosch, entwickeln tun sie quasi die "Feinheiten" wie Anfahren, Füllung, Tuning-Schutz etc. pp.



> Trägt das der TÜV ein?



Würde ich als schwierig bzw. teuer einstufen. Singleturbo kannst vergessen. Mit größeren Bi-Turbos wirds problematisch weil man Pilze fahren müsste, wenn man das Optimum rausholen wollen würde. Aber da  gibts Möglichkeiten die ziemlich gut abzudecken und TÜV-Gemäß zu machen. Die zweite Injektorenbank weiß ich leider nicht, gibt noch zu wenige die das fahren.

Ich weiß dass einige durch den TÜV gekommen sind mit Upgradeladern alleine, ohne Vitamine. Aber in wie Fern das alles eintragbar etc. ist weiß ich nicht.

Einer wurde mit größeren Turbos in München hops genommen nach Ewigkeiten, bei ihm wurden aber nicht die Turbos bemängelt sondern die Scheinwerfer, Fahrwerk, Felgen etc. pp.



> Danke, werde das mal überdenken. Klingt doch echt interessant



Melde dich wenn du so weit sein solltest, stehe dir gerne bei


----------



## Beam39 (29. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bestimmt. Aber meinst Du, da rennt jemand zum TÜV? Ich hab hier bestimmt schon 5 x im Thread gefragt, wie das aussieht, mit Eintragung, Versicherung und Co. Das wurde regelmäßig überlesen bzw. es wurde nicht drauf eingegangen.



Du tust aber auch so als würde die Tuningszene erst seit gestern existieren oder? Ist doch normal das vieles was einfach mal doppelt soviel Leistung wie OEM bringt etc. pp. nicht einzutragen bzw. nur in Verbindung mit sehr großem Aufwand einzutragen ist, kümmert das die Szene? Eher wenig. Alle diese Jungs fahren seit Jahren ihre Fahrzeuge und bekommen regelmäßig ihr TÜV-Siegel, so what..

Entweder man ist bereit gewisse Risiken einzugehen um sein Hobby leben zu können oder man lässt es sein, ganz einfach.


----------



## s-icon (29. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Melde dich wenn du so weit sein solltest, stehe dir gerne bei



Danke
Aber besonders das mit dem Tüv muss ich mir nochmal überlegen, bin ein kleiner Schisser


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke
> Aber besonders das mit dem Tüv muss ich mir nochmal überlegen, bin ein kleiner Schisser



Du überlegst, dir ins Wohnzimmer nen Glaskasten als Autogarage einbauen zu lassen und stopfst beim Andrej Hummer in dich rein und doch überlegst du, dein Auto billig pimpen zu lassen?` Das ist, ehrlich gesagt, etwas beknackt! Wenn, dann richtig. 

Ich kauf mir ein Auto in der Leistungsklasse, die ich will. Nicht um nachträglich dran rumpfuschen zu lassen, weil mir die Leistung nicht reicht. Dann hätte ich im Vorhinein in mehr PS investiert. 

Wenn das alles nicht eingetragen ist, stehts du bei nem Unfall mit nem Bein im Knast + Rückforderungen der Versicherung. Ich finde sowas unverantwortlich. Aber muss jeder selber wissen. Hätte ich nen Unfall mit nem jungen Kerl im BMW, oder ner sonstigen optisch vertunten Bastelbude, kannst drauf einen lassen, dass ich die Bullen holen und alles dransetzen würde, dass die sich die Karre ordentlich ankucken. Gerade, wenn ich selbst am Unfall schuld wäre.


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2015)

Wer liest denn schon das MSG nach einem Unfall aus^^

Klar könnte sowas passieren aber daran glaub ich weniger


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei Personenschaden und vermuteter überhöhter Geschwindigkeit macht das jeder gerichtliche Gutachter.


----------



## STSLeon (29. Dezember 2015)

Klutten, deine Meinung zum dem ganzen Thema Chiptuning  würde mich mal interessieren. Als Dekra Mann  / Autofan hast du auch eventuell einige Erfahrungen mit dem Thema.


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja, das wäre wirklich mal interessant!


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2015)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei Personenschaden und vermuteter überhöhter Geschwindigkeit macht das jeder gerichtliche Gutachter.


Kommt das Auto dann direkt nach dem Unfall in die Hand der Polizei?


----------



## Zoon (29. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir ein Auto in der Leistungsklasse, die ich will. Nicht um nachträglich dran rumpfuschen zu lassen, weil mir die Leistung nicht reicht. Dann hätte ich im Vorhinein in mehr PS investiert.



Tja aber es besteht nunmal der Reiz aus dem vorhandenen Material mehr rauszuholen als üblich.  Jeder der hier liest und schreibt hat sich ja mindestens einmal in Overclocking probiert gelle


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

Nur dass beim OC maximal dein PC Schaden nehmen kann...


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2015)

Erfahrungen habe ich nur privater Natur, da ich im Bekanntenkreis über viele Jahre etliche Audis und BMW "mit"-optimiert habe. Das waren aber immer eher die üblichen "Stage 1" Dinger und nichts Extremes. Die Diskussionen dazu spinnt sich aber jeder selbst zusammen, wie man hier im Thread lesen kann. Ich bin bei dem Thema auch eher zwiegespalten. Reines Chiptuning ist eigentlich nicht meins, da hier einfach heutzutage Jedermann in dieser Materie rumpfuscht. Kennfelder werden in Grundkonfiguration aus Datenbanken gekauft und dann eventuell verfeinert. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

 Oftmals ist das Ideal-Standard-Chiptuning aber vollkommen ausreichend. Das A4-Cabrio meiner Mutter war mit 165 PS / 220 Nm kaum lebensfähig und die 1,8 Tonnen waren mit dem 1,8T nicht entspannt zu bewegen. Bei Herrn Sorge (ehemaliges S von SKN) haben wir dann "straßengetestet und ausgelesene" 200 PS und 320 NM geflasht. Im Ergebnis fährt sich das Auto spritziger und verbraucht im Alltag jetzt nur noch 7,5 l/100km - was will man mehr. Ob die Leistung tatsächlich vorhanden ist, interessiert meine Mutter wenig. Das Auto macht einfach was es soll und Leistung wird eh nie abgefordert. 

Beruflich sieht man sehr wenig Chiptuning. Lässt man sein Auto bei den tausenden Allerweltstunern abseits der wenigen großen und bekannten Firmen chippen, ist eine Eintragung auf einfachem Wege kaum möglich, da keinerlei Daten vorliegen. Sieht ja auch keiner, weshalb sicher 99% der Leute einfach das kleine Risiko eingehen, nie ertappt zu werden. Meins wäre das nicht. Allerdings bekommen wir künftig in unserem HU-Adapter Möglichkeiten, sowohl die Leistung grob zu messen, als auch entfernte Partikelfilter über ausgelesene Differenzdrücke zu entlarven. Dann wird es sicher einige traurige Gesichter geben.


----------



## s-icon (29. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Du überlegst, dir ins Wohnzimmer nen Glaskasten als Autogarage einbauen zu lassen und stopfst beim Andrej Hummer in dich rein und doch überlegst du, dein Auto billig pimpen zu lassen?` Das ist, ehrlich gesagt, etwas beknackt! Wenn, dann richtig.



Mein nächstes Auto hat mehr.
Aber der witz ist doch das selber machen, da geht es eher weniger um das sparen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sagt dir COBB was ? Ist das gleiche. Und ist ebenfalls eine gute Lösung.
> Ein Chiptuner wird niemals an die Perfektion einer Custommap über MHD ran kommen.
> Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil er entweder nur zugekaufte Maps hat (geschätzt bei 80% der Tuner), die laufen, mehr aber auch nicht (man muss sich nur mal die Logfiles angucken, da klappen sich einem schon die Zähennägel hoch) oder er eine selbst geschriebene hat.
> Die läuft zwar auf einem Motor gut, auf dem nächsten kann es aber schon wieder Zündkorrekturen und Drosselklappenschließungen, etc. pp. geben.
> ...


Einen Motor allein nur durch rumfahren und loggen der internen Sensoren zu tunen halte ich für äußerst leichtsinnig. Die Sensoren am Motor erlauben das einfach nicht. Weder von der Genauigkeit, noch von der Updatefrequenz. Du kannst weder Zylinderslektiv Temperatur messen, noch Abgas, der Motor besitzt keinerlei Körperschallmikrofone(nein Klopfsensoren sind keine), Brennraumdrucksensoren oder gar Turbo Drehzahlmessung. Du stimmst deinen Motor grade auf dein aktuelles Wetter und andere Umwelteinflüsse ab.
Dann fährst du mal auf 2500 Meter hoch, der Turbo dreht massiv außerhalb seiner Spezifikation und fliegt dir in die Luft. Woher sollte das MSG auch wissen wie eine solche Höhe zu handhaben ist? Es wurde nie darauf programmiert. Genauso ist es mit Vollgas Fahrten bei 35°C. Da hast du sicherlich kein Logfile für geschrieben.
Es gibt so viele Betriebzustände, die einfach nicht berücksichtigt werden.
Außerdem hast du keinerlei Garantie das dir mit deiner Custom Map ausm Forum nicht gleich der Motor hochgeht. Die wird immerhin von einem Menschen erstellt und der macht halt auch mal Fehler. Ist der Motor dann hin lacht der sich nen Ast ab und du kaufst nen neuen Motor. Fahre ich zu einem seriösen Tuner, zahlt der mir den neuen Motor. Die wollen meist selber den Motor analysieren, was genau kaputt gegangen ist aber meistens geht das relativ glatt von der Bühne. Die Abwicklung dauert meistens ein paar Tag länger als direkt über den Hersteller aber der neue Motor kommt da rein ohne Kosten für den Kunden.

Ich finde das auch schon ziemlich gut einfach mal so mit 400PS und Serienbremse rumzugurken. Ist weit außerhalb der Spezifikation, würde so niemals durch den Tüv gehen oder von einem seriösen Tuner so verkauft werden...

In deinem super N54 invite-only Forum zerlegen die ihre Motoren, geben massenhaft Geld für Analysen aus und posten ihre Ergebnisse 4 free?  ...ehmmmm ne glaub ich nicht.  Da wird eher nach dem Motto bewertet: Hat 20000 gehalten also gehen Serienpleul bis 800nm. Ob das wirklich auf alle zutrifft ist wayne, weil man ja eh keine Konsequenzen hat, wenn es nicht stimmt.

Echte Tuner?
ABT, Brabus, Schnitzer, Alpina, AMG, Irmscher, MTM, Edelbrock, HKS, Blitz, Gassner... Fehlen noch sehr viele aber quasi jeder große Laden, den es schon lange gibt. Die sind nicht umsonst so lange schon im Geschäft...

Hmmm ja mit Sicherheit schreibt ein Forumstuner ständig was, wenn die Kiste mal wieder kaputt ist. Denn beim Tuning geht einiges kaputt, bis man ein fertiges Produkt hat.



s-icon schrieb:


> Naja aus einem anderen Forum kenne ich jemanden  der fährt mit einem E Klasse AMG Getriebe in einer C Klasse seit  Ewigkeiten mit 1337,5nm und 983ps rum.
> Das Getriebe wird mit max 1000nm(?) angegeben? trotzdem hält es.


Keine Ahnung was das Getriebe mitmacht. Hatte das einfach nur so als Beispiel geschrieben... 



Klutten schrieb:


> Allerdings bekommen wir künftig in unserem HU-Adapter  Möglichkeiten, sowohl die Leistung grob zu messen, als auch entfernte  Partikelfilter über ausgelesene Differenzdrücke zu entlarven. Dann wird  es sicher einige traurige Gesichter geben.


Fährst du die Autos denn Vollgas um den Differenzdruck zu loggen? Im Stand Vollgas macht am Differenzdrucksensor keinen Sichtbaren Unterschied ob der DPF noch da ist. Dafür ist der Abgasstrom nicht stark genug. Für eine berechnete Leistungsmessung müsste man ja auch voll durchbeschleunigen. Würde das die Dekra auf der anderen Straßenseite auf ihrem Grundstück probieren, wären schon etliche Autos bei Audi ins Schaufenster geflogen.


------------------------------------
Meine aktuellen Lieblingstuner sind übrigens Turbobandit.  Ist so ziemlich der unseriöseste Tuner, den ich kenne aber die machen echt geile Arbeit. TUUUUURRRRRRBBBIIIIIINNNNNNAAAAAAAA!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jx3wWcXJpew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist das neuste Video von denen. Total mega die Typen!


----------



## HordyH (29. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einen Motor allein nur durch rumfahren und loggen der internen Sensoren zu tunen halte ich für äußerst leichtsinnig. Die Sensoren am Motor erlauben das einfach nicht. Weder von der Genauigkeit, noch von der Updatefrequenz. Du kannst weder Zylinderslektiv Temperatur messen, noch Abgas, der Motor besitzt keinerlei Körperschallmikrofone(nein Klopfsensoren sind keine), Brennraumdrucksensoren oder gar Turbo Drehzahlmessung. Du stimmst deinen Motor grade auf dein aktuelles Wetter und andere Umwelteinflüsse ab.
> Dann fährst du mal auf 2500 Meter hoch, der Turbo dreht massiv außerhalb seiner Spezifikation und fliegt dir in die Luft. Woher sollte das MSG auch wissen wie eine solche Höhe zu handhaben ist? Es wurde nie darauf programmiert. Genauso ist es mit Vollgas Fahrten bei 35°C. Da hast du sicherlich kein Logfile für geschrieben.
> Es gibt so viele Betriebzustände, die einfach nicht berücksichtigt werden.
> Außerdem hast du keinerlei Garantie das dir mit deiner Custom Map ausm Forum nicht gleich der Motor hochgeht. Die wird immerhin von einem Menschen erstellt und der macht halt auch mal Fehler. Ist der Motor dann hin lacht der sich nen Ast ab und du kaufst nen neuen Motor. Fahre ich zu einem seriösen Tuner, zahlt der mir den neuen Motor. Die wollen meist selber den Motor analysieren, was genau kaputt gegangen ist aber meistens geht das relativ glatt von der Bühne. Die Abwicklung dauert meistens ein paar Tag länger als direkt über den Hersteller aber der neue Motor kommt da rein ohne Kosten für den Kunden.
> ...


Bei dem letzten Punkt mit dem differenzierzdruck muss ich dir widersprechen, ich kann dir bei nem 1,3 - 3,0 JTD sehrwohl sagen ob der Partikelfilter fehlt, beladen oder i.o. ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Bei dem letzten Punkt mit dem differenzierzdruck muss ich dir widersprechen, ich kann dir bei nem 1,3 - 3,0 JTD sehrwohl sagen ob der Partikelfilter fehlt, beladen oder i.o. ist.


Im Stand ohne Last?  Wie machst du das denn? Nenn doch mal ein paar Werte.


----------



## keinnick (29. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Du tust aber auch so als würde die Tuningszene erst seit gestern existieren oder? Ist doch normal das vieles was einfach mal doppelt soviel Leistung wie OEM bringt etc. pp. nicht einzutragen bzw. nur in Verbindung mit sehr großem Aufwand einzutragen ist, kümmert das die Szene? Eher wenig. Alle diese Jungs fahren seit Jahren ihre Fahrzeuge und bekommen regelmäßig ihr TÜV-Siegel, so what..
> 
> Entweder man ist bereit gewisse Risiken einzugehen um sein Hobby leben zu können oder man lässt es sein, ganz einfach.



Nein, tue ich nicht. Mir ist auch relativ egal was die sog. "Tuningszene" kümmert. Fakt ist, das ganze ist nicht legal. Das TÜV-Siegel - woher immer es auch stammt - kann man sich dementsprechend in die Haare schmieren. Dass Du das ganze unter "gewisse Risiken eingehen, um für sein Hobby leben zu können" verbuchst, mag Deine Einstellung sein aber dadurch legitimierst Du das alles nicht. Kauft Euch Kisten, die legal die gewünschte Leistung bringen, lasst alternativ Eure Bastelei eintragen oder fahrt auf Privatgrundstücken rum aber tut nicht so, als wäre das was ihr da veranstaltet, das normalste der Welt. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aber der witz ist doch das selber machen, da geht es eher weniger um das sparen.



Als wie wenn man da großartig was selbst machen würde...


----------



## HordyH (29. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Stand ohne Last?  Wie machst du das denn? Nenn doch mal ein paar Werte.


Jap... genaue Werte habe ich leider Grade nicht im Kopf

Bin seit 10 Monaten in Elternzeit aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind es im stand, je nach Motor 5-7 mbar im LL

Bei defekten bzw fehlendem DPF Richtung 0 

Und je nach Drehzahl und Motor 30-80 mbar bei intakten normal beladenen DPF

Ich find deine frage nach werten und dem smiley schon frech, meine Aussage in frage zustellen.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Stand ohne Last?  Wie machst du das denn? Nenn doch mal ein paar Werte.


----------



## s-icon (29. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Als wie wenn man da großartig was selbst machen würde...



Mehr traue ich mir auch nicht zu


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wo soll denn bitte eine perfekt andaptierte Custommap schlechter sein als eine Map von einem ach so tollen Tuner der für schlechtere "Ware" um ein Vielfaches mehr an Geld nimmt ?



Und genau da ist eben der Punkt, wer entscheidet ob eine Map gut oder schlecht ist? 
Ich kenne einige die der Meinung sind ihre Maps selber schreiben zu können, meistens laufen die Kisten kacke, ziehen nicht gescheit durch und oder sind irgendwann im Arsch. Ich find es alleine schon äussert belustigend irgendwelche Leistungsdaten zu schätzen... wobei man Anhand deines Videos sehen kann das der Wagen in der Tat die angegebene Leistung schaffen könnte. Er ist etwas schneller als mein Subaru und etwas langsamer als der Skyline. Kommt also grob in etwa hin, wobei andere Sachen wie Übersetzung da halt auch mitspielt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Jap... genaue Werte habe ich leider Grade nicht im Kopf
> 
> Bin seit 10 Monaten in Elternzeit aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind es im stand, je nach Motor 5-7 mbar im LL
> 
> ...


Ja, weil man es im Stand ohne Last auch nicht messen kann. 
Du hast schonmal 20mbar+/- Toleranz bei eingeschalteter Zündung. Bei Gasstößen ohne DPF hat man trotzdem einen sich verändernden Differenzdruck, wenn der Sensor noch mit der Abgasanlage verbunden ist. Der Differenzdruck ist nicht 0 ohne DPF. Das ist er nur, wenn der Sensor irgendwo am Kabel baumelt ganz ohne andere Verbindung.

Eine richtige Aussage kann man nur machen, wenn richtig Last anliegt. Genau deswegen wird vom MSG der Beladungszustand des DPF niemals mit Differenzdruckwerten im lastlosen Betrieb errechnet. Das kannst du sogar sehr gut prüfen und selber bestätigen.


----------



## HordyH (29. Dezember 2015)

Sorry was soll das?? ich habe schon etliche richtige Diagnosen anhand des Differenzdruckes getätigt und du stellst das jetzt in frage?

Wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf?
Bei welcher Firma arbeitest du?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin 25 und habe jede Woche etwas mit DPFs und jeden Tag etwas mit Motortest zu tun, 8 Stunden am Tag, 5 Tage die Woche. Mitlerweile mache ich das seit 5 Jahren und da habe ich auch schon so etliche Diagnosen gestellt. Einen DPF nach lastlosem Differenzdruck zu bewerten ist schon recht gewagt...

Daimler gibt sogar bis 65mBar+/- Toleranz(je nach Temparatur) bei Zündung ein vor. Liegt genau in deinen 30-80 mBar ohne das ein Lüftchen durch den Auspuff weht.


----------



## HordyH (29. Dezember 2015)

Wo arbeitest du?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich arbeite bei einem Vertragshändler der Daimler AG.

Ich mache dort zu 90% Motortest/Motorinstandsetzung.


----------



## HordyH (29. Dezember 2015)

Also kannst du nix zu meiner Arbeit sagen...bei FCA Gibt es keine deiner genannten Riesen Schwankungen...ich bin jetzt auch raus...muss mir nicht von einem möchtegern Werkstatthelden sagen lassen das ich mist rede...vorallem nicht von so nem jungen spritzer.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Dezember 2015)

Sag ich ja, keiner hat Ahnung respektive Erfahrung, will aber wissen wovon  er quatscht..  Auf der einen Seite wird gesagt es wäre Unwissenheit zu behaupten das Tuner zu 90% Müll aufspielen, auf der anderen Seite wollen Unwissende einem etwas erklären wovon sie erst jetzt etwas gehört haben.. 

Die einen nennens Pfusch, die anderen Leidenschaft.

Anbei ein Video. Kamerafahrzeug ist optimiert mit so einer pösen zerstörerischen Custom-Map, gegen erwähntes Fahrzeug optimiert vom Super-Duper-Tuner PP-Performance mit angeblichen 500ps laut Prüfstand.

https://vimeo.com/142312962




Die Kiste fährt mit dem Tune btw. seit über 50tkm. Aber is ja alles Kacke.



> Nur dass beim OC maximal dein PC Schaden nehmen kann...



Und der Unterschied zwischen einem Leistungsgesteigerten Fahrzeug und einem Fahrzeug mit viel PS ab Werk ist welcher, dass Leistungssteigerung mit Gefährdung in Verbindung gebracht wird 



> Kauft Euch Kisten, die legal die gewünschte Leistung bringen, lasst alternativ Eure Bastelei eintragen oder fahrt auf Privatgrundstücken rum aber tut nicht so, als wäre das was ihr da veranstaltet, das normalste der Welt.



Alter  Wenn du Nichts davon hälst dann ist das Schade für dich aber versuch anderen nicht vorzuschreiben was sie zu tun haben und was nicht.  Aber ein Badfrag und Konsorten wie er, die im öffentlichen Verkehr fahren wie besenkte Säue, ist normal, oder? 

Hock dich in deine Luftpumpe und ärger dich weiter grün und blau über andere die ihr Hobby leben  Einige haben wohl nichts Anderes zu tun in ihrem Leben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Also kannst du nix zu meiner Arbeit sagen...bei FCA Gibt es keine deiner genannten Riesen Schwankungen...ich bin jetzt auch raus...muss mir nicht von einem möchtegern Werkstatthelden sagen lassen das ich mist rede...vorallem nicht von so nem jungen spritzer.


Ah ok, dann hat sich das Daimler wohl ausgedacht. Hmmmm klingt  plausibel. Haben die vermutlich zur Verwirrung der Mitarbeiter mit in  den Diagnoseleitfaden aufgenommen...

Mag sein das deine Autos  einen Super Differenzdrucksensor mit vergossenen Einhornstaubpartikeln  besitzen. Normalerweise werden diese aber nicht in Autos verbaut.  Ordinäre Differenzdrucksensoren haben temperaturbedingte Abweichungen,  das ist halt so. Die jungen Spritzer, die sich das mal ausgedacht haben,  werden das schon berücksichtigt haben. Kannst ja gerne mal nachschauen,  was die maximalen Toleranzen für den Differenzdrucksensor in deinen  Autos sind. Das steht zu 100% in den  Werkstattunterlagen/Diagnoseleitfaden drin.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, keiner hat Ahnung respektive Erfahrung, will aber wissen wovon  er quatscht..



Wieviel Erfahrung hast du?


----------



## keinnick (29. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Hock dich in deine Luftpumpe und ärger dich weiter grün und blau über andere die ihr Hobby leben  Einige haben wohl nichts Anderes zu tun in ihrem Leben.



Keine Ahnung, woher Du weißt, was ich für ein Auto fahre (ok,meist wirklich nichts dolles, sondern überwiegend nur so eine typische Vertreter-Karre, da Firmenwagen) aber findest Du Deinen Ton okay? Ich sag doch zu Dir auch nicht, setz Dich in Deinen 8 Jahre alten BMW von "Alis Autocenter" und lausche dem Turborasseln. Oh wait, vielleicht musst Du nur eine andere Map drauf spielen. Dann richtet sich das schon. Oder hat das evtl. vor Dir schon jemand gemacht?  Lass mal meine Sorge sein, was ich für "Luftpumpen" fahre. Ich darf mich bei Dir ja auch nicht einmischen. 

Und was TheBadFrag im Straßenverkehr macht oder nicht, darüber hab ich meine Meinung oft genug hier kundgetan. Hat nur nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Beam39 (29. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wieviel Erfahrung hast du?



Von meiner Kiste, dem Motor den ich fahre, den Möglichkeiten was Leistungssteigerung bei unseren Motoren angeht? Mehr als jeder andere hier.. Von nichts Anderem wurde auch gesprochen.



> Keine Ahnung, woher Du weißt, was ich für ein Auto fahre (ok,meist wirklich nichts dolles, sondern überwiegend nur so eine typische Vertreter-Karre, da Firmenwagen) aber findest Du Deinen Ton okay? Ich sag doch zu Dir auch nicht, setz Dich in Deinen 8 Jahre alten BMW von "Alis Autocenter" und lausche dem Turborasseln. Oh wait, vielleicht musst Du nur eine andere Map drauf spielen. Dann richtet sich das schon. Oder hat das evtl. vor Dir schon jemand gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gekauft wurde das Fahrzeug von einem Autohändler namens Herrn Stein mit einem Vorbesitzer BJ. 75 der dass Fahrzeug Privat gefahren ist und welchen ich mit 70tkm übernommen habe. Tatsächlich rasselten meine Turbos, aber die habe ich ja vor Kurzem tauschen lassen.

Tatsächlich lässt sich das Rasseln mittlerweile aber auch durch diese pöse App (und den anderen "Boxen") beseitigen in dem die Wastegatvorspannung verändert wird.

Bei mir darfst du dich sowieso nicht einmischen, ich habe meinen Ton einfach nur angepasst weil du herabwertend über die gesamte Tuningszene (nicht nur die N54-Szene) geredet hast und den Leuten dieser Szene versucht hast vorzuschreiben was sie zu tun haben und was nicht.

Die Einzigen die solche Sachen eintragen lassen sind die großen Tuner, welche aber auch großes Geld für schlechte Leistung (siehe Video oben) verlangen. Nichts Anderes sagte ich bereits, "wenn es eintragbar ist -> hohe Kosten", was mir wiederrum zeigt dass es im Prinzip eintragbar ist, und ich somit dein Mimosern nicht verstehe. Nur weil man es nicht eintragen lässt ist es potenziell gefährlich?

L ike i said, lass anderen ihren Spaß, dich mimosert auch keiner an weil du langweilige Vertreterkutschen fährst.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2015)

Damit hast du meine Frage aber nicht beantwortet, nur weil man ein Auto fährt, etwas im Forum ließt hat man keine Erfahrungen. Hast du schonmal eine Map abgeändert? Warst bei Abstimmungsfahrten dabei?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Nur weil man es nicht eintragen lässt ist es potenziell gefährlich?


Hast du denn deine Bremse, Fahrwerk, Achsaufhängung und Aerodynamik der Mehrleistung angepasst? Von 306PS auf 400PS+ kann man nicht mit den Serienteilen fahren. Das sieht man ja schon daran das ein M3 mit 420 PS eine Menge anderer Teile hat. Vorallem eine deutlich bessere Bremse. Aeroteile machen grade bei VMax Aufhebung schon einen erheblichen Unterschied. AMG hebt dir z.B. beim E63 die 250er Begrenzung nur auf, wenn ein Heckspoiler verbaut wird. Das machen die sicherlich nicht zum Spaß.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Also kannst du nix zu meiner Arbeit sagen...bei  FCA Gibt es keine deiner genannten Riesen Schwankungen...


Also ich denke mal mit FCA wird jetzt nicht unbedingt der FC Augsburg gemeint sein sondern eher Fiat-Chrysler-Automotive...
Aber  war fiat nicht der hersteller wo man beim service keinen ölwechsel  sondern einen neuen motor bekommt, weil einem das ding nach 20tkm um die  ohren fliegt? (transporter vom kollegen) Oder wo die werkstätten  erstmal 4 lichtmaschienen verbauen bevor mal einer auf die idee kommt  den kurzschluß zu suchen der das ding immer grillt? (hatte auf arbeit  zwischendurch die zweifelhafte ehre mal kurz fiat fahren zu müssen) Oder  doch die marke mit der roten umweltplakette? (schwarz hätte es wohl  eher getroffen ) Also ich weiß nicht, da lieber würde ich ganz schnell bei daimler, wie TheBadFrag, anfangen denn ich würde nicht wissen wollen, was die fiat-ingeneure sonst noch so verbrochen haben.  (und hierzulande sind auch nicht umsonst so viele fiat-werkstätten eingegangen)


Beam39 schrieb:


> Die Kiste fährt mit dem Tune btw. seit über 50tkm. Aber is ja alles Kacke.


Also 50tkm sind geradezu nichts in sachen laufleistung... nichtmal bei turbo-benzinern. 
Dazu ist in dem video nichts zu erkennen. Das kann auch eine 4-takt pappe mit halb-gas gewesen sein, was da abgehängt wurde.  Die sollen mal im drag-race gegeneinander antreten oder besser auf einer rennstrecke runden fahren. Erst dann sieht man, wer das bessere auto/komplett-packet hat. (motorleistung ist auch nicht alles)


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, keiner hat Ahnung respektive Erfahrung, will aber wissen wovon  er quatscht..  Auf der einen Seite wird gesagt es wäre Unwissenheit zu behaupten das Tuner zu 90% Müll aufspielen, auf der anderen Seite wollen Unwissende einem etwas erklären wovon sie erst jetzt etwas gehört haben.. [emoji38]
> 
> Die einen nennens Pfusch, die anderen Leidenschaft.
> 
> ...


Was geht denn bei dir ab? Beruhig dich mal bitte wieder und mäßige deinen Ton!
Zum Video: Da steht gepimpter 335 gegen 335 PP 500PS. Und was heißt das jetzt? Hat der gepimpte auch 500, oder 600, 700, 800 usw. PS? Nichts steht da! Kein Drehmoment, oder dergleichen. Allein schon dass ja unterschiedliche Fahrer drin sitzen ist ein potentieller Unterschied. Wer hat überprüft ob die tatsächlich gleichzeitig Gas gegeben haben? Was passiert weiterhin? Theoretisch könnte es auch sein dass der zweite erst zurück fällt, dann ab z.B. 250 aber plötzlich aufholt, je nach Einstellung. Wer sagt, dass im ersten nicht ein 70kg Kerlchen mit 45 kg Tussi sitzt und im zweiten drei 120kg Frikadellen? Hatte erst letztens einen neuen 120d mit Fahrer only der sich gefeiert hat weil er meinen 3.0 V6 Diesel von 2007 hinter sich gelassen hat. In meinem wären aber vier Personen, samt 200 kg Zuladung. Egal jetzt, ich drifte ab.
Auch sehe ich keinen Beleg dafür, welcher von beiden 335 wirklich der von PP ist. Vielleicht ist das ja sogar anders herum gewesen. Dann ist der Penner am Steuer scheinbar nicht mal geistig wie physisch fähig, beim Spurwechsel den Blinker zu benutzen. Also ich mach das auch noch bei über 280. Hier komme ich auf deine Frage zu sprechen was das "selbst tunen" mit dem gefährden zu tun hat. Wenn so ein Assi andere schon freiwillig auf der Autobahn gefährdet, weil er entweder ne Niete ist die es nicht hinbekommen zu blinken/andere zu warnen, oder es bewusst nicht tut, dann wird er wohl kaum Mannsgenug sein um im Falle eines Unfalls zum Bullen zu rennen und zu sagen: "Her Wachtmeister, den anderen trifft keine Schuld. Das ist nur passiert weil ich mein Auto misshandelt habe, es dafür nicht ausgelegt war und ich nicht fähig. Das zahle ich alles gern privat."

Ich stehe auch auf schnelle Autos, aber nicht so. Selbst wenn man selbst Hand anlegt kann man das eintragen, es ist nur deutlich mehr Aufwand und kostenintensiver. Oder denkt ihr brembo würde sich weigern dir eine neue Bremsanlage extra für dein Auto zu konzipieren, wenn du mit den nötigen Scheinen wedelst? Guck dir an was Bugatti für einen Aufwand betreibt. Jedes einzelne Bauteil wird erneut angepasst um die nötige Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. Warum könnt ihr das nicht? Ganz einfach. Weil euch die Menschen um euch rum es nicht Wert sind. So weit reicht das "Hobby leben" dann doch nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2015)

Also von mir aus kann jeder so viel an seinem Auto rumbasteln, wie er will. Ich will es keinem schlecht oder ausreden. Es muss meiner Meinung nach jeder selbst wissen, was er da macht. Alle Autotuner sind min. 18 Jahre alt und von daher wird kein Aufpasser benötigt. Die Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer durch Tuner ist in meinen Augen deutlich geringer als die Gefährdung durch Arschlöcher, die ihren Führerschein bei Egay ersteigert haben.
Wenn dann aber was passiert, knallt es meist immer richtig. Dann ist die Aufregung natürlich wieder riesig, wie das nur passieren konnte. Verhindern kann ich es nicht und ich bin nicht die Polizei. Ich denke mal jeder macht Sachen die nicht legal sind, von daher ist es immer schwer über andere zu urteilen.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2015)

HordyH schrieb:


> Also kannst du nix zu meiner Arbeit sagen...bei  FCA Gibt es keine deiner genannten Riesen Schwankungen...ich bin jetzt  auch raus...muss mir nicht von einem möchtegern Werkstatthelden sagen  lassen das ich mist rede...vorallem nicht von so nem jungen  spritzer.



Lol. Ein FCAler, ....

Und mit der Aussage hast Du Dich komplett disqualifiziert.

Übrigens mit dem Satz "Wenn Du es nicht für nötig hälst auf die Fragen zu antworten" meinte ich das hier:



HordyH schrieb:


> Man man hier muss man sich ja die Taschen zu halten



und dazu meine Frage dann:



Zeiss schrieb:


> Hmm? Was meinen?



Aber egal, sei's drum, bzw. sch**ss drauf...


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2015)

@ TheBadFrag
Wie das mit dem Auslesen in Sachen Partikelfilter genau funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Fakt ist aber, dass es eine verlässliche Möglichkeit gibt, aus den Tiefen der Steuergeräte irgendwelche Kennwerte auszulesen, die eine zuverlässige Aussage bezüglich des  Vorhandenseins des Filters geben. Das soll alles schon funktionieren und wurde der Regierung im Zuge des aktuellen Abgasskandals auch schon aufgezeigt. Schlussendlich entscheidet aber der Staat, was geprüft wird. Da es hier aber um umwelt- und auch steuerrelevante Dinge geht, ist man sicher schnell bei der Umsetzung. Ich sagte ja schon einmal, dass wir dieses Jahr bereits ein Schreiben erhielten, in dem es um die Anzeigepflicht bei entfernten Partikelfiltern geht. Da hört der Spaß für die Behörde schnell auf und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2015)

Hört mal auf zu streiten und sagt mir lieber, wie ich den Vogeldreck vom Auto runter bekomme... Mit dem Hochdruckreiniger vor der Waschstraße hat das nicht bei allen Verunreinigungen funktioniert und die Waschstraße selbst hat das auch nicht sauber bekommen... Wo kommen überhaupt die ganzen Vögel her, sollten die nicht in den Süden geflogen sein?


----------



## Beam39 (29. Dezember 2015)

ahhaha herrlich 

Zur Aufklärung für die geschockten: Im Kamerafahrzeug sitzen 2 Personen (Brüder), in dem Fahrzeug von P-Performance (weitläufiger Bekannter der Insassen) sitzt der Fahrer alleine. Das Fahrzeug war zu dem Zeitpunkt wenige Tage davor von eurem Super-Duper-Tuner fertiggemacht worden. Es wurde bis 3 gehupt und dann Gas gegeben, hören hier manche schwer? 

Hier noch ein Video

https://vimeo.com/142313054

An den Ergebnissen hätte weder ein "Dragrace" was geändert, noch ein Durchzug bis 300, wenn man ein Fahrzeug (wie im Video) bis 240 2 Wagenlängen nimmt dann ändert sich (bei identischem Motor) obenraus genau: NICHTS.

Zudem ist im Forum noch einer unterwegs der ursprünglich sein Fahrzeug hatte leistungssteigern lassen bei P-Performance. Er loggte sein Fahrzeug ebenfalls über die pöse APP und zeigte den beschissenen Logg anschließend dem Herren der besagten Firme (*edit), dieser versuchte sich der Sache anzunehmen, bekams aber nicht hin ihm eine saubere Map auf seinem tollen Prüfstand zu schreiben.  Die Leistungsprüfstände davor sahen aber natürlich alle tadellos aus. Der besagte User ist btw. mittlerweile auch auf eine Custom Map von MHD gewechselt und ist seit dem glücklich, zumal er jetzt echte +400ps fährt.

Aber ihr wisst ja alle bescheid  Ich würde euch eure Unwissenheit nicht übel nehmen, schließlich seid ihr nicht einmal zu 0,1% drin in der Szene, aber eure überhebliche ignoranten Äußerungen sind einfach witzlos.

@Frag, die Serienbremse in den 35ern ist nur signifikant kleiner als die des M3' s, mit entsprechenden Scheiben+Belägen kommt man in etwa auf die Bremsleistung einer M3-Bremse. Fahrwerk fährt eh keiner Serie bei der Leistung, zudem können diverse Querlenker/ Stabis für +-20€ Aufpreis pro Teil vom M3 übernommen werden. Diese machen das Fahrzeug aber nicht sicherer für 400ps, sondern schneller in den Kurven weil sie steifer sind und dadurch vorne mehr Sturz gefahren werden kann.

Aerodynamik? Komm schon.. Ein Serien M3 ist genauso wie ein 35er bei 250 begrenzt.

Aber, um auch die letzten in den Wahnsinn zu treiben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrSyyv5dgZE

HF  Der Mercedes war dann wahrscheinlich auch kein SLS, das war nur ne Fassade, eigentlich fährt da nen Trabi mit Soundgenerator gegen den 35er


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hört mal auf zu streiten und sagt mir lieber, wie ich den Vogeldreck vom Auto runter bekomme... Mit dem Hochdruckreiniger vor der Waschstraße hat das nicht bei allen Verunreinigungen funktioniert und die Waschstraße selbst hat das auch nicht sauber bekommen... Wo kommen überhaupt die ganzen Vögel her, sollten die nicht in den Süden geflogen sein?





Hatte sowas auch mal. Damals hab ich letztlich einen Schwamm mit heißem Wasser auf den Fleck gelegt und nach ein paar Stunden nochmal neu durchnässt und wieder draufgelegt. Am Abend dann runter genommen und mit dem Schwamm das aufgeweichte weggerieben. Weiß nicht ob das bei dir auch so einfach klappt. Wie lange hast du den Dreck denn schon drauf?


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2015)

Keine Ahnung, da landet immer so viel drauf, dass ich den Überblick verloren habe. Ich muss mehr vorwärts einparken, dann landet das zumindest auf der Motorhaube, wo es nicht so sehr stört, und nicht auf der hinteren Stoßstange bzw. auf dem Heckspoiler... (Da stehen Bäume und in den Bäumen sind die Vögel.)


----------



## s-icon (29. Dezember 2015)

Einweichen lassen, mit einem Pflegemikrofasertuch (kein billiges aus dem Supermarkt!) abnehmen und mit einem Detailer drüber.
Und über den Lack wischen, nicht reiben.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

Beam, ich muss einfach mal fragen...
Du weißt doch dass ein Forum zum diskutieren ist, oder? Wie kommst du dann darauf, dass deine aussagen auch nur einen Wimpern zucken auslöst, geschweige denn jemanden "in den Wahnsinn" treibt? Nimm die Diskussion nicht zu wichtig, dann wirst du auch nicht enttäuscht.

Das zweite ist, dass immer noch eine Angabe der Leistung des 335 fehlt. Hat er die gleiche Leistung wie der andere 335, oder der SLS?


----------



## Magogan (30. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, werde ich mal probieren, wobei das eigentlich sinnlos ist, da das nach ein paar Tagen eh wieder dreckig ist... Solange ich unter Bäumen parke, ist das eigentlich aussichtslos. Muss ich mal drauf achten, wo ich parke, nachdem mir eben endlich der Zusammenhang klar geworden ist (warum bin ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen?)... Irgendwann werde ich mal eine Garage haben - ein Traum für meine Versicherung und dann lohnt sich das Waschen auch mal...


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab immer eine Rolle Kuechenpapier und eine Flasche Wasser im Auto.
Sobald ich einen Vogelkotfleck entdecke, und ich schau da fast taeglich, mach ich den sofort weg.
Je nach Antrocknung den Fleck aufweichen und dann ohne Druck wegwischen.
Bei einem meiner frueheren Autos hab ich den Fehler gemacht und wollte eingetrockneten Kot wegkratzen.
Gab wunderbare Kratzer.....

Irgendwann scheiss ich so nem Vogel auf den Kopf!


----------



## Uwe64LE (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich leg auch immer nasses Küchenpapier drauf. Hat den Vorteil, dass man es nach dem Aufnehmen des Kots gleich entsorgen kann und nicht erst
den Dreck auf nem Schwamm oder Tuch kleben hat.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Beam, ich muss einfach mal fragen...
> Du weißt doch dass ein Forum zum diskutieren ist, oder? Wie kommst du dann darauf, dass deine aussagen auch nur einen Wimpern zucken auslöst, geschweige denn jemanden "in den Wahnsinn" treibt? Nimm die Diskussion nicht zu wichtig, dann wirst du auch nicht enttäuscht.
> 
> Das zweite ist, dass immer noch eine Angabe der Leistung des 335 fehlt. Hat er die gleiche Leistung wie der andere 335, oder der SLS?



Zeigen mir die Reaktionen, außerdem wird hier bezüglich dieses Themas keine Diskussion von den Anderen geführt, es wird gestempelt 

Zudem: Was willst du mit der Leistung des 335ers? Der fährt fbo mit OEM-Ladern, mit der Map lagen maximal 450ps an. Mehr schafft ein n54 mit OEM Ladern nicht. Der Super-Duper-Tuner-35er hatte - zum 10. mal- *gemessene* 500ps und "bearbeitete" Turbos.

Was ein SLS Serie an Leistung hat, wirst du doch wohl herausfinden können? Der dortige 3er fährt lediglich Upgradelader, dazu auch noch die Ersten schrottigen die es für den N54 gab, Aktuelle drücken mehr.


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Dezember 2015)

Köstlich diese geheimen, internen Forums Tuner.  Riecht wie das südländische Klientel mit den 3er BMW's, die das Gleiche hier ein paar KM weiter auch machen. 
Die Gesichter will ich zu gerne sehen, wenn die Polizei wegen irgendeinem Vorfall die Kiste einkassiert, keine Versicherung zahlt und man vor Gericht landet. Aber hauptsache 'ne Map ausm Netz drauf, nix weiter am Fahrzeug angepasst weil die Kohle fehlt und sich freuen. Solche Knaller habe ich ja schon lange nich mehr gelesen. Das MI6-007-N54 Forum.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

Nur die anderen stempeln? Bis auf eine kritische Aussage Dazu, wer hat mit dem "pöse app"-Quark angefangen? Du! Du hast nämlich jede kritische Äußerung auch auf die app bezogen. Dabei hat das an sich, niemand attackiert. Die meisten Leute hier trauen (ich schließe mal von mir auf andere) einfach den Typen nicht, die die Daten bearbeiten/ändern. Wenn mir doch mal einen guten und nachvollziehbaren Grund warum diese Typen mit ihrem know-how nicht längst selbstständig sind und Marktführer, wenn es nicht doch einen Haken gibt? Damit könnte man nicht nur mehr Geld verdienen, sondern auch eine größere Masse ansprechen. Zudem wäre es dann sicherlich auch leichter das TÜV-konform zu bekommen. Vorausgesetzt es ist so gut und sicher wie du sagst, sollte das dann ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2015)

Vorallem dieses ständige super - duper gelaber wirkt nicht besonders qualifiziert. Aber er steckt halt voll in der Szene drin... hat wahrscheinlich noch nie den Aufbau einer Map gesehen, war noch nie bei einer Abstimmungsfahrt dabei, wirft aber alles und jedem Ahnungslosigkeit vor.  Der einzige der durch seine überhebliche Art auffällt, bist du selber.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute hier trauen (ich schließe mal von mir auf andere) einfach den Typen nicht, die die Daten bearbeiten/ändern. Wenn mir doch mal einen guten und nachvollziehbaren Grund warum diese Typen mit ihrem know-how nicht längst selbstständig sind und Marktführer, wenn es nicht doch einen Haken gibt? Damit könnte man nicht nur mehr Geld verdienen, sondern auch eine größere Masse ansprechen. Zudem wäre es dann sicherlich auch leichter das TÜV-konform zu bekommen. Vorausgesetzt es ist so gut und sicher wie du sagst, sollte das dann ja kein Problem sein.



Es gibt nicht "den einen, der die Maps schreibt" 
Du kannst dir jemanden aussuchen (wie bei COBB, Leute informiert euch doch nun mal)
Und da es MHD noch nicht lange gibt, gibt es halt noch keine hunderte an Personen die Maps schreiben.
Dafür dass es MHD noch nicht lange gibt, ist die Community aber schon riesig.

Und zu den "geheimen N54 Foren" oder wie ihr die sonst noch umschreibt: Nicht alles was mit Leistungssteigerungen zu tun hat, muss öffentlich sichtbar sein (gesetzliche Grauzonen etc.)
Sowas diskutiert man sicherlich nicht in öffentlichen Foren.
So hat man auch nicht das Problem, dass sich Personen anmelden, die mit dem Thema N54 nix zu tun haben und Unwissende Sachen als schlecht oder falsch abstempeln (wie hier)


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2015)

@Magogan

Gegen sämtlichen eingetrockneten Dreck (auch insekten) hilft es, normales Zeitungspapier drüber zu legen, und dann ordentlich Wasser drauf kippen.
So lässt du die Kiste ein paar stunden stehen, ggf. Wasser nackippen, dann Zeitungspapier runternehmen und mit nem sauberen lappen noch mal drüber gehen.
Ergebnis: Wie neu.

Nehmt die Tuningdiskussion nicht zu ernst, muss jeder selber wissen wie, was und ob er tuned.
ICH persönlich kann reinem Chiptuning nicht viel abgewinnen.......das liegt aber eher daran, dass ich mehr auf saugende Motoren mit viel Hub stehe.
Da finde ich mechanisches Motortuning (Austausch von Kolben, Pleulen, Nockenwellen etc.pp) einfach spannender und handfester.
Und nie vergessen --> 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdkhOTHsKis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nicht übertreiben!


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht "den einen, der die Maps schreibt"
> Du kannst dir jemanden aussuchen (wie bei COBB, Leute informiert euch doch nun mal)
> Und da es MHD noch nicht lange gibt, gibt es halt noch keine hunderte an Personen die Maps schreiben.
> Dafür dass es MHD noch nicht lange gibt, ist die Community aber schon riesig.
> ...


Du zitierst mich und fängst dann an mit so einem Spruch? Wo ge au schreibe i h denn von einem? Ich nutze über den gesamten Text die Mehrzahl! Nicht ohne Grund. Ich habe deine Texte nämlich extra mehrmals gelesen, damit ich nichts falsches behaupte und du machst dann son Quark! 
Man kann sich also jemanden aussuchen? Ja und aus welcher Auswahl! Weiter unten gibst du zu, dass die nicht mal genug zu ihrer "Leidenschaft" stehen um offen darüber zu schreiben und genau diesen feigen unbekannten soll ich das Schicksal meines Wagens anvertrauen? Super Idee! (Sarkasmus)
Am Rand der legalität? Ich dachte es sollte theoretisch sogar möglich sein damit TÜV zu bekommen? Was denn nun? Solche Aussagen wirken schon unseriös und dann wunderst du dich wenn wir solche Systeme (die Rangehensweise, nicht die "pöse app") hinterfragen? Wenn die Leute dort nicht einmal zu ihren Worten stehen gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sie auch nicht für einen kaputten Motor einstehen würden. Namhafte Tuner jedoch tun das. DAS ist der großte Unterschied, für den man mehr bezahlt und weswegen die schwächere maps ausgeben.
Wenn du euer System trotzdem besser findest ist das dein Recht (auf eine merkwürdige Denkweise), Aber dann komm nicht einfach an und behaupte dass die Tuner schlechter sind. Denk lieber mal darüber nach was alles dazugehört (Geld für Ersatz bereitstellen, Leute und Equipment bezahlen und versichern, Steuern zahlen usw.)


----------



## Zeiss (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, warum beispielsweise Hamann und Regelin maximal 360PS (und 520-545Nm) für den N54 anbieten, Noelle Motors ebenfalls 360PS/520Nm anbietet und aber auch auf 400PS/530Nm hochgeht (aber dabei einen Sportkat braucht, was auch immer das heißt)....

Und dabei wollen alle drei dafür richtig Geld sehen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich das bei Beam richtig verstanden habe, dann weil die alle keine Ahnung haben und nicht so qualifiziert sind wie die Herren Ingenieure im Darkroom-Forum.


----------



## Zoon (30. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nur dass beim OC maximal dein PC Schaden nehmen kann...



Und? Beim getunten Auto ists genauso wenn du Pech hast knallts, wenn  du Glück hast bleibt alles wie es ist (außer der Mehrleistung).  Jenachdem mit wieviel Sorgfalt du da rangehst - mutwillig kriegste alles  geschrottet ob du nun 3 Volt VCore auf die Graka lädst und es nach 1  Sekunde nach einschalten qualmt oder dein Motor mit ner "Sinnlos Map"  schrottest kommt das gleiche bei raus.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und dabei wollen alle drei dafür richtig Geld sehen.



Wenn  das Tuning mit TÜV ist war die Entwicklung sicher nicht ganz so billig  um das ganze TÜV fähig zu machen, Und das zahlst dann mit drauf. Und die  360 PS Stufe bei Hamann Nothelle und Co ist halt das max bei denen mit  Serienfahrwerk -> siehe Aussage Badfrag.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2015)

Haften die namhaften Tuner nicht auch fuer ihr Werk?
Kenn mich da zu wenig aus. Find die Diskussion nur interessant, abgesehen vom Umgangston.

Ich bin da auch eher der Meinung wie Cleriker u.A.
Wenn die Forentuner wirklich so gut sind, wieso nicht evtl. zusammentun und was Richtiges draus machen?
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sie sich der Gefahren bewusst sind, und spaetestens bei der Haftung lieber nicht dabei sein wollen.

Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe, wieso nicht gleich ein staerkeres Modell kaufen, wenn man mehr Leistung haben will?
Optische Anpassung und Idividualisierung ist eine Sache. Leistungssteigerung die auch ins Extreme geht, dann auch noch fuern Alltag?

Ich werde weiter mit meinen 136 Diesel PS samt Automatik rumgurken und dabei auch noch zufrieden sein!


----------



## Zeiss (30. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn ich das bei Beam richtig verstanden habe, dann weil die alle keine Ahnung haben und nicht so qualifiziert sind wie die Herren Ingenieure im Darkroom-Forum.



Ja, vermuttlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir ein Auto in der Leistungsklasse, die ich will. Nicht um nachträglich dran rumpfuschen zu lassen, weil mir die Leistung nicht reicht. Dann hätte ich im Vorhinein in mehr PS investiert.



Das ist der intelligenteste Beitrag den ich hier seit x Seiten gelesen habe.
Wenn ich meine 500 PS haben zu müssen, dann muss ich eben etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Aber sich einen alten "Assi-3er" zu holen und irgendeinen Dreck aus dem Internet drauf zu flashen wäre mir dann doch zu armselig.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Dezember 2015)

Was soll denn ein Assi-3er bitte sein?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Weiter unten gibst du zu, dass die nicht mal genug zu ihrer "Leidenschaft" stehen um offen darüber zu schreiben und genau diesen feigen unbekannten soll ich das Schicksal meines Wagens anvertrauen? Super Idee! (Sarkasmus)
> Am Rand der legalität? Ich dachte es sollte theoretisch sogar möglich sein damit TÜV zu bekommen? Was denn nun? Solche Aussagen wirken schon unseriös und dann wunderst du dich wenn wir solche Systeme (die Rangehensweise, nicht die "pöse app") hinterfragen?



Es gibt weitaus mehr, als sondern Tuning, was in solchen Foren besprochen wird 
Für Außenstehende ist sowas nicht greifbar und deshalb auch unverständlich -> schlecht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute dort nicht einmal zu ihren Worten stehen gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sie auch nicht für einen kaputten Motor einstehen würden. Namhafte Tuner jedoch tun das. DAS ist der großte Unterschied, für den man mehr bezahlt und weswegen die schwächere maps ausgeben.
> Wenn du euer System trotzdem besser findest ist das dein Recht (auf eine merkwürdige Denkweise), Aber dann komm nicht einfach an und behaupte dass die Tuner schlechter sind. Denk lieber mal darüber nach was alles dazugehört (Geld für Ersatz bereitstellen, Leute und Equipment bezahlen und versichern, Steuern zahlen usw.)



Eine Custommap, die bei Serienladern nicht über 450PS hinaus geht, mit perfekten Logfiles kann keinen Motor zerstören. 
Falls doch, dann sag mir mal bitte wie 
Die Tuner sind nicht schlecht, deren Maps sind schlecht.
Und ich wiederhole mich nun schon wieder: Ein Tuner kann quasi nie eine perfekte Map bieten, da ihm entweder die Erfahrung mit N54ern fehlt oder er nur Maps zukauft (wie es die meisten machen). Was soll er auch machen ? Er muss sich auch noch mit Hunderten anderen Fahrzeugen auskennen, bei denen er auch ein Chiptuning anbietet. Da sollte klar sein, dass er keine Perfekte Map für einen N54 erstellen kann, ganz einfach weil ihm das Wissen und die Erfahrung fehlt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, warum beispielsweise Hamann und Regelin maximal 360PS (und 520-545Nm) für den N54 anbieten, Noelle Motors ebenfalls 360PS/520Nm anbietet und aber auch auf 400PS/530Nm hochgeht (aber dabei einen Sportkat braucht, was auch immer das heißt)....
> 
> Und dabei wollen alle drei dafür richtig Geld sehen.



Viel mehr ist auch nicht möglich, bei Serienhardware 
Bis 380PS kann man noch die originalen Vorkats fahren.
Alles was darüber hinaus geht, benötigt einen größeren LLK und andere Downpipes.
Und bei denen wirst du auch nur eine Map draufgespielt bekommen, die bei allen anderen N54 auch verwendet wird. Deshalb gibt es da hohe Sicherheitsreserven, da die Jungs nicht wissen, in welchem Zustand sich ein zu tunendes Fahrzeug befindet.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch eher der Meinung wie Cleriker u.A.
> Wenn die Forentuner wirklich so gut sind, wieso nicht evtl. zusammentun und was Richtiges draus machen?
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sie sich der Gefahren bewusst sind, und spaetestens bei der Haftung lieber nicht dabei sein wollen.



Warum wird immer von Forentunern geschrieben ?
Es sind unter anderem auch (namhafte) Firmen die sowas anbieten 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe, wieso nicht gleich ein staerkeres Modell kaufen, wenn man mehr Leistung haben will?
> Optische Anpassung und Idividualisierung ist eine Sache. Leistungssteigerung die auch ins Extreme geht, dann auch noch fuern Alltag?



Welches stärkere Modell denn ?
Über dem 335i kommt nix, außer ein M3, der längsdynamisch zwar flott ist, aber nicht schnell, dazu noch 50% mehr Sprit verbraucht und im Unterhalt um einiges teurer ist.
Hätte ich einen M3 gewollt, hätte ich mir den gekauft. Hätte das selbe wie mein 335i gekostet 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber sich einen alten "Assi-3er" zu holen und irgendeinen Dreck aus dem Internet drauf zu flashen wäre mir dann doch zu armselig.



Sagt der mit seinem schwulen Audi (um mich mal auf dein Niveau herunterzubegeben) 
Alleine schon der Satz: "irgendeinen Dreck aus dem Internet drauf zu flashen" zeigt, dass du von der Materie nicht viel Ahnung hast.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Viel mehr ist auch nicht möglich, bei Serienhardware
> Bis 380PS kann man noch die originalen Vorkats fahren.
> Alles was darüber hinaus geht, benötigt einen größeren LLK und andere Downpipes.
> Und bei denen wirst du auch nur eine Map draufgespielt bekommen, die bei allen anderen N54 auch verwendet wird. *Deshalb gibt es da hohe Sicherheitsreserven, da die Jungs nicht wissen, in welchem Zustand sich ein zu tunendes Fahrzeug befindet.*



Und Dein Map-Tuner weiß es?

Bei Hamann, Nölle und Regelin eine fertige Map? Jawohl, natürlich. Gerade bei Hamann (zumindest als der Richard noch da war) und bei Nölle weiß ich 100%, dass sie das Zeug selbst entwickeln und erfahren. Genau so kann man bei denen sagen, so und so soll sich die Karre fahren und genau das bekommt man dann auch.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es sind unter anderem auch (namhafte) Firmen die sowas anbieten



Und die da wären?

Übrigens, Dein  geht massiv auf die Nüsse. Versuch mal die Anzahl etwas zu reduzieren.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, warum beispielsweise Hamann und Regelin maximal 360PS (und 520-545Nm) für den N54 anbieten, Noelle Motors ebenfalls 360PS/520Nm anbietet und aber auch auf 400PS/530Nm hochgeht (aber dabei einen Sportkat braucht, was auch immer das heißt)....
> 
> Und dabei wollen alle drei dafür richtig Geld sehen.



Weil sie damit am Schnellsten unkompliziert ohne großen Aufwand sehr viel Geld mit einer 0815 Map machen können, ohne Risiken eingehen zu müssen, ich würde sogar wetten sie benutzen alle die Selbe. 

Mit Sportkat sind die Downpipes, also die Vorkats gemeint, die direkt nach den Turbos kommen. Die werden entweder durch 200 Zeller ersetzt, oder komplett entfernt, um die Turbos zu entlasten. Bei 400ps muss Ladedruck gefahren der mit Serienkats die Turbos vernichten würde (Stichwort Temp.).

Allgemein muss für alles ab 400ps recht "viel" bzw teuer umgebaut werden. Eben besagte Downpipes, und ein großer LLK der gut und gerne 900€ kostet. Allein die zwei Sachen können (je nach dem wie man sich anstellt bzw. was man bevorzugt) +-1500€ kosten. Und die Abstimmung muss dann auch genauer vorgenommen werden, das widerrum ist sehr Zeit und -Kostenintensiv.

Und jetzt muss man eigentlich nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen. Es ist einfacher jemandem innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine eingekaufte Map raufzuklatschen, das Auto übern Prüfstand zu jagen und ihn wegzuschicken. Und die 360ps werden bewusst angeboten weil der Motor diese Leistung ohne Probleme verträgt. (1er M Coupe fährt btw. den selben Motor, aber das wissen hier die Meisten Profis ja eh).

Und ja.. Ich sehe wie hier einige die Weißheit gelöffelt haben, Sprichwort: "Garantie".  Da steht in den AGB' s dann sowas wie "Garantie auf die von uns verbauten Teile".. und das ist dann die tolle Garantie die von vielen angesprochen wird.



> Aber sich einen alten "Assi-3er" zu holen und irgendeinen Dreck aus dem Internet drauf zu flashen wäre mir dann doch zu armselig.
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur meine Meinung.



Sagte der, dessen Fahrzeuge die er fährt nicht einmal ihm gehören und er mit seinen schrottigen Audis öfter zur Reklamation beim Händler stand als er gefahren ist. Finde den Fehler mein Bester 



> Und die 360 PS Stufe bei Hamann Nothelle und Co ist halt das max bei denen mit Serienfahrwerk -> siehe Aussage Badfrag.



Und das Fahrwerk hat genau was mit der Leistung zu tun? 

Diese Forentuner machen das btw. teilweise auch offiziell als Firma. Und wiegesagt, eure feinen Tuner waren einst nix anderes als Ingeneure bei großen Automobilherstellern, also lieber den Ball flach halten gegenüber Personen dessen Arbeiten ihr nicht kennt.



> Vorallem dieses ständige super - duper gelaber wirkt nicht besonders qualifiziert. Aber er steckt halt voll in der Szene drin... hat wahrscheinlich noch nie den Aufbau einer Map gesehen, war noch nie bei einer Abstimmungsfahrt dabei, wirft aber alles und jedem Ahnungslosigkeit vor.  Der einzige der durch seine überhebliche Art auffällt, bist du selber.



Is schon ******** wa, Riverna, wenn man mit ner APP für 100€  mehr Leistung aus nem kack BMW holen kann und nicht zig tausend Euros in die Kisten stecken muss für 50ps


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Sagte der, dessen Fahrzeuge die er fährt nicht einmal ihm gehören und er mit seinen schrottigen Audis öfter zur Reklamation beim Händler stand als er gefahren ist. Finde den Fehler mein Bester



Das meine von mir gekauften Autos mir nicht gehören wäre mir neu?
Die letzte Reklamation hatte ich 2012. Mit unseren beiden aktuellen Fahrzeugen waren und sind wir hoch zufrieden.
Das wären dann wohl die beiden zu findenden Fehler, nehme ich wenigstens an?!

Zum Thema "Assi-3er" würde ich einfach mal schauen was beim Fähnchenhändler deines Vertrauens zu finden ist. Das dürfte ggfs. die Frage beantworten.


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2015)

*ITpassion-de* kann wenigstens die Fahrzeuge reklamieren und die werden nachgebessert / ausgetauscht.

Dieses Ignoresystem auf diesem Board ist nicht wirklich ausgereift -.-


----------



## s-icon (30. Dezember 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist der intelligenteste Beitrag den ich hier seit x Seiten gelesen habe.
> Wenn ich meine 500 PS haben zu müssen, dann muss ich eben etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Aber sich einen alten "Assi-3er" zu holen und irgendeinen Dreck aus dem Internet drauf zu flashen wäre mir dann doch zu armselig.
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur meine Meinung.



Es geht nicht immer ums sparen, sondern auch um den spaß an der Sache.
Ich könnte zum nächsten PC Laden gehen und mir einen Computer kaufen, oder ich stelle mir einen selbst zusammen und beschäftige mich damit.

Bei teuren Autos würde ich das jetzt auch nicht machen.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Dezember 2015)

Mehr Leistung mit innermotorischen Serienteilen, heißt auch immer mehr Risiko eines Defektes.
Dem sollte man sich immer bewusst sein, davor ist auch ein N54 nicht gefeit.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PiFk4t9P4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Assi-3er" würde ich einfach mal schauen was beim Fähnchenhändler deines Vertrauens zu finden ist. Das dürfte ggfs. die Frage beantworten.



Tja, den E9x 335i im guten Zustand, und normalen Laufleistungen sowie guter Historie wirst du nicht bei einem kleinen Fähnchenhändler finden.
Vorallem als Coupé erst recht nicht. Sowas stellen sich die BMW Händer noch schön vor die Tür, da die wie geschnitten Brot verkauft werden.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mehr Leistung mit innermotorischen Serienteilen, heißt auch immer mehr Risiko eines Defektes.
> Dem sollte man sich immer bewusst sein, davor ist auch ein N54 nicht gefeit.
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas bekommt man nicht mit Serien- oder normalen Upgradeturbos hin.
In dem Video fährt derjenige einen Singleturboumbau, welche ca 700PS erreichen.
Da sollte klar sein, dass ein Serienpleul das nicht aushält.
Ein paar Bilder, da du nicht weißt, worum es geht, schätze ich:
http://www.germanboost.com/images/imported/2014/07/IMG_20140721_201401_zps3c1b7c29-1.jpg

Nun verständlich  ?


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

Wer sind denn bitte unsere Tuner, beam? Wer sind meine Tuner? 
Wenn deine vermeintlichen Experten im Forum Sachen schreiben die niemand sehen darf, dann haben sie schon jegliche Legitimation für mein Vertrauen verloren. 

Du sagst wir sollen den Ball flach halten weil wir die Arbeit dieser feigen (weil nicht öffentlich) Hobbytuner nicht kennen? Im gleichen Zuge ziehst du aber über Profis her und wirfst ihnen Unwissenheit vor? Respekt vor so viel Dummheit. Halten deine Aussagen (z.B. gegen Hamann) auch vor Gericht stand, wenn sie dich wegen Verleumdung dran kriegen wollten? Ich denke nicht. Momentan sieht es so aus als hättest du wenn überhaupt gerade mal vom N54 etwas Plan (Aber nicht genug zum selber mappen, also wohl doch eher wenig) und sonst von nicht viel. Wie du dir dann herausnehmen kannst bewährten Unternehmen Vorwürfe zu machen, will mir nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Tja, den E9x 335i im guten Zustand, und normalen Laufleistungen sowie guter Historie wirst du nicht bei einem kleinen Fähnchenhändler finden.
> Vorallem als Coupé erst recht nicht. Sowas stellen sich die BMW Händer noch schön vor die Tür, da die wie geschnitten Brot verkauft werden.



Sorry ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Bei BMW direkt gibt es meist recht frische Rückläufer. Fahrzeuge zwischen 6 und 10 Jahren Alter findet man meist in "internationaler" Hand.
Dann noch in "getunt", führt fast kein Weg am anatolischen Chickpuler vorbei.

Wenn du Spaß an sowas hast dann sei dir diese von Herzen gegönnt. Aber ich kann Selbigen null nachvollziehen. Liegt womöglich an meinem Alter (also deutlich über 20 ),


----------



## Zeiss (30. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Allgemein muss für alles ab 400ps recht "viel" bzw  teuer umgebaut werden. Eben besagte Downpipes, und ein großer LLK der  gut und gerne 900€ kostet. Allein die zwei Sachen können (je nach dem  wie man sich anstellt bzw. was man bevorzugt) +-1500€ kosten. Und die  Abstimmung muss dann auch genauer vorgenommen werden, das widerrum ist  sehr Zeit und -Kostenintensiv.
> 
> Und jetzt muss man eigentlich nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen. Es ist  einfacher jemandem innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine eingekaufte Map  raufzuklatschen, das Auto übern Prüfstand zu jagen und ihn  wegzuschicken. Und die 360ps werden bewusst angeboten weil der Motor  diese Leistung ohne Probleme verträgt. (1er M Coupe fährt btw. den  selben Motor, aber das wissen hier die Meisten Profis ja eh).



Sowas Hamann und Nölle vorzuwerfen ist schon ein sehr starkes Stück,  Respekt. Gerade Nölle (der sich ausschließlich auf BMW spezialisiert hat), der seit gefühlten 25 bis 30 Jahren im Geschäft  ist und früher Motoren für Alpina gebaut hat. Der Karl-Otto Nölle hat  den 5,7 Liter und 6,0 Liter V12 für Alpina entwickelt, genau so wie den  6,1 Liter MVR-Motor. Davor, Alpina B10 E34, ein BiTurbo Sechszylinder und  das war 1989! Du hast wohl NULL Ahnung, was die beiden Firmen so treiben und was der Spaß kostet. 1500€, ich brech ab. Aber egal.

Ich kann mich nur an die Aussage von Richard Hamann erinnern, als es darum ging aus dem N54 mehr Leistung rauszuholen, er würde dem Motor nicht mehr als 420PS zumuten. Da bleibt er vollgas- und standfest. Nun ja, kommt wohl auf die Definition von "vollgas- und standfest" an...

Was haben eigentlich Deine tollen Mapper denn so vorzuweisen?


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2015)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich Deine tollen Mapper denn so vorzuweisen?



Waren das nicht Forenbetreiber bzw. Admins die unliebsame Eintraege direkt loeschen?

Oder werf ich da was durcheinander?


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer sind denn bitte unsere Tuner, beam? Wer sind meine Tuner?
> Wenn deine vermeintlichen Experten im Forum Sachen schreiben die niemand sehen darf, dann haben sie schon jegliche Legitimation für mein Vertrauen verloren.
> 
> Du sagst wir sollen den Ball flach halten weil wir die Arbeit dieser feigen (weil nicht öffentlich) Hobbytuner nicht kennen? Im gleichen Zuge ziehst du aber über Profis her und wirfst ihnen Unwissenheit vor? Respekt vor so viel Dummheit. Halten deine Aussagen (z.B. gegen Hamann) auch vor Gericht stand, wenn sie dich wegen Verleumdung dran kriegen wollten? Ich denke nicht. Momentan sieht es so aus als hättest du wenn überhaupt gerade mal vom N54 etwas Plan (Aber nicht genug zum selber mappen, also wohl doch eher wenig) und sonst von nicht viel. Wie du dir dann herausnehmen kannst bewährten Unternehmen Vorwürfe zu machen, will mir nicht in den Kopf.



Was regst du dich eigentlich so auf? Zudem ich nicht jedem Tuner vorwerfe Müll zu verbreiten, Obacht sei angesagt. 95% war meine Schätzung. Von  Noelle respektive Hamann halte ich selber btw. auch recht viel, aber wieso und weshalb viele vermutlich nicht mehr als 360ps anbieten habe ich bereits erklärt. Leicht verdientes Geld halt.

Dumm ist für mich jemand, der nicht den blassesten Schimmer von einer Sache hat, aber behauptet dass diese Sache Müll seie. Interessant auch wie mein detailliertes Beispiel mit P-Performance einfach ignoriert wird, das ist wohl nen Einzelfall, genauso der weiße 335er aus JP' s Videos dessen Besitzer nach der Kur nur Probleme hatte und am Ende umgestiegen ist.

ICH fahre doch dieses Auto mit der, eurer Meinung nach,  beschissenen Map. Genauso wie ICH diese kack Map fahre, fährt ein andere Kumpel seit 45tkm mit so einer kack Map, ein anderer Kumpel seit 60tkm mit so einer kack Map, ein Kumpel aus der Schweiz fuhr 40tkm Kotzgrenze mit der Map, verkaufte das Fahrzeug mit 90tkm an seinen Kumpel welcher immernoch mit dieser kack Map rumfährt. Ich bin in einer Whatsapp Gruppe wo 50 Leute diese Kackmaps seit Jahren fahren und die Fahrzeuge teilweise über 200tkm mit den Kackmaps laufen.

Sind alles Zufälle dass diese Fahrzeuge alle problemlos laufen, oder?

Versuch mir doch nix über mein eigenes Auto erzählen zu wollen, du hast doch keine Ahnung was mit unseren Fahrzeugen möglich ist und was nicht.

Ich würde von mir aus zu jedem von euch persönlich mit meiner Kiste vorfahren, damit sich jeder selber überzeugen kann, aber Leute die selber 100ps fahren und dann versuchen einem was übers eigene Fahrzeug beizubringen sind es mir nicht wert.

Der Einzige bei dem ich ernsthaft vorbeifahren würde, wenn er wollen würde, ist ein s-Icon, der schaltet wenigstens sein Hirn ein und bevorurteilt Dinge die er nicht kennt nicht.



> Es geht nicht immer ums sparen, sondern auch um den spaß an der Sache.
> Ich könnte zum nächsten PC Laden gehen und mir einen Computer kaufen, oder ich stelle mir einen selbst zusammen und beschäftige mich damit.
> 
> Bei teuren Autos würde ich das jetzt auch nicht machen.



Danke, sag ich ja, wenigstens einer der Hirn benutzt. Bin froh meinen doch nicht nach nem Monat gegen einen C63 eingetauscht zu haben. Nur so viel zum Thema "Kein Geld für Fahrzeug mit mehr PS".


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich schicke btw. grad ein paar Aussagen von euch durch die Gruppen, ihr sorgt grade für große Lacher


----------



## keinnick (30. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich schicke btw. grad ein paar Aussagen von euch durch die Gruppen, ihr sorgt grade für große Lacher



Du hier auch.  Komm vielleicht mal von Deinem hohen Ross runter. Sich nen gebrauchten BMW für 20k Euro zu kaufen um dann zum erlauchten "N54-Kreis" zu zählen, dazu gehört nichts. Du tust aber so, als wärt "Ihr" der Inner-Circle und ich frag mich langsam, wer hier von sich glaubt, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben. Gewöhne Dir vielleicht mal nen anderen Ton an und lerne andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Wir sind hier nicht in der Kneipe oder in der Proll-Disko.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich schicke btw. grad ein paar Aussagen von euch durch die Gruppen, ihr sorgt grade für große Lacher



Hehe, aber sowas von 



keinnick schrieb:


> Du tust aber so, als wärt "Ihr" der Inner-Circle  und ich frag mich langsam, wer hier von sich glaubt, die Weisheit mit  Löffeln gefressen zu haben.



Das sind wir dann ja wohl (Beam und ich), oder nicht ?
Wir sind hier in dieser Runde die einzigen mit Ahnung vom N54 und dessen Optimierbarkeit.
Alle anderen versuchen ja die App, die Maps, die Programmierer oder alle drei Sachen schlecht zu reden.
Ihr wisst doch an sich nichts, bzw. nicht viel über das Thema N54 und versucht trotzdem die drei oben genannten Sachen auf irgedeine Art und Weise schlechtzureden.
Genauso wie man uns nicht vorwerfen muss, dass wir Tuner zu unrecht beschuldigen. Wisst ihr denn, dass die Maps der Tuner besser sind ? Nein, ihr vermutet das nur.
Wir kennen dagegen sehr viele Personen, bei dem eine Custommap am Ende besser lief als von einem Tuner, belegt mit objektiven Messergebnissen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Bei BMW  direkt gibt es meist recht frische Rückläufer. Fahrzeuge zwischen 6 und  10 Jahren Alter findet man meist in "internationaler" Hand.



Das 335i Coupe wurde übrigens bis Juli 2013 verkauft.
Die N54er wurden bis 03/2010 verbaut, danach folgte der N55.
Man findet also noch genügend Fahrzeuge bei den Händlern, zumindest bei uns in der Gegend.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2015)

Naja, wer kann, der kann, Keinnick. Gibt Menschen die können sich keinen gebrauchten BMW für 20k kaufen, ohne finanzieren zu müssen. Was fährt du eigentlich so?

Und um dem ganzen mal ein Ende zu setzen:

datazap.me | Speedfreak91 | MHD Stage 2. 102 Oktan

Das ist ein Logg dieser App, da habt ihr zig Parameter. Das ist eine OTS-Map dieser App, keine Custom. Jeder der hier meint was verstehen zu wollen wird an diesem Logg erkennen können dass das unfassbar sauber ist für ne OTS-Map. Und geschrieben werden diese Maps btw. von Wedge-Performance.


----------



## s-icon (30. Dezember 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Bei BMW direkt gibt es meist recht frische Rückläufer. Fahrzeuge zwischen 6 und 10 Jahren Alter findet man meist in "internationaler" Hand.
> Dann noch in "getunt", führt fast kein Weg am anatolischen Chickpuler vorbei.
> 
> Wenn du Spaß an sowas hast dann sei dir diese von Herzen gegönnt. Aber ich kann Selbigen null nachvollziehen. Liegt womöglich an meinem Alter (also deutlich über 20 ),



Das kommt auf den jeweiligen Händler an, es gibt BMW Händler die verkaufen 10 Jahre alte Autos, andere nicht.
Bei manchen gehen  >5 Jahre alte Autos sofort an Wiederverkäufer.

Aber getunte Autos sind kein Ausschlusskriterium(selbstverständlich eingetragen, die Verkaufen auch Händler problemlos 
Selbst  vor kurzem einen gekauft, aber nicht für mich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beam39 (30. Dezember 2015)

> Du tust aber so, als wärt "Ihr" der Inner-Circle und ich frag mich langsam, wer hier von sich glaubt, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.



Btw. der große Unterschied zwischen der N54-Community und dieser  ""Community""(der Grund warum ich das Ganze hier einfach nur belächel) ist der, dass man auch RL miteinander zu tun hat. So was wie hier vorm Bildschirm sitzen und versuchen anderen ans Bein zu pinkeln gibts da nicht. Wenns was Neues gibt und man ist interessiert dran sind Andere herzlich eingeladen um sich selber Live überzeugen zu können, selbst wenn davor Skepsis bestand 

Das was hier passiert ist nichts Anderes, als dass eine Gruppe von Bildschirmleuten die selber nichts annähernd Vergleichbares fahren, versuchen etwas schlecht zu reden wovon sie keine Ahnung haben. Aber Hauptsache die Tuner geben Garantie auf hochgehende Motoren 



> Dieses Ignoresystem auf diesem Board ist nicht wirklich ausgereift -.-



Das "Ignoresystem" auf diesem Board funktioniert tadellos, das Problem bist du selber. Du willst nicht wirklich ignorieren. Du versuchst dir einzureden etwas ignorieren zu wollen, schaffst es aber nicht.  Sowas nennt man gespaltene Persönlichkeit. Ist btw, behandelbar


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das 335i Coupe wurde übrigens bis Juli 2013 verkauft.
> Die N54er wurden bis 03/2010 verbaut, danach folgte der N55.
> Man findet also noch genügend Fahrzeuge bei den Händlern, zumindest bei uns in der Gegend.



Also mal abgesehen davon das wir beim N54 Minimum von rund 6 Jahre alten Kisten sprechen, finde ich die Frage "seit wann" interessanter als "bis wann".


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich benutze die Ignorefunktion übrigens nicht. Dann bekommt man ja nicht mehr mit, wenn über einen gelästert wird!


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Ignorefunktion übrigens nicht. Dann bekommt man ja nicht mehr mit, wenn über einen gelästert wird!



Man bekommt leider trotz Ignorefunktion genug mit.
Man sieht wenn wer was gepostet hat, nur den Inhalt nicht, und durch Quotes bekommst es dann noch genauer mit.

Somit ist die Ignorefunktion mMn irgendwas halbherziges und den Rotz den man eigentlich vermeiden will, bekommt man trotzdem mit.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

Ist "N54" die Bezeichnung für einen BMW-Motor? Langweilig!  Renault versteht da viel mehr Spaß. Der Motor im Megane wird ab Werk offiziell"F4RT" genannt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Es geht nicht immer ums sparen, sondern auch um den spaß an der Sache.


Ich glaub das mußt du näher ausführen, denn eigentlich zieht man doch mit der app bloß maps auf`s steuergerät. (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) Damit das spaß macht müßte man die maps schon selber bauen...
Ich hätte ja eher spaß dran, zusammen mit jemand der plan hat, den motor komplett zu zerlegen, alles revidieren und das ganze als alpina-triebwerk wieder auf zu bauen. Dazu vieleicht noch ein allrad-getriebe und gut ist. Das größte problem dürfte dabei wohl sein, das das ganze dann die aktuellen abgas-normen erfüllen muß damit man es als eigenbau zugelassen bekommt. Außerdem wäre so ein projekt wohl sch... teuer.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss dir da zustimmen. Auto schraubermäßig zu tunen kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, dass das im Sinne von "Selbermachen" Spaß bringt. Aber einfach ne andere Software aufspielen, die man irgendwo ausem Internet gezogen hat, hat für mich nix mit "Selbermachen" zu tun. Wo da der Spaß bleiben soll, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2015)

Ein ottonormal Hobbyschrauber kann doch eh nicht mehr als Software selber draufspielen. Eventuell noch ein Bolt-on-kit mit nem Kfz Kumpel dranfummeln und dann hört es schon auf. "Echtes" Tuning ohne Vorwissen geht einfach nicht. Es hapert ja allein schon daran das ein Hobbyschrauber keinen aktuellen Motor zerlegt und wieder zusammen bekommt. Zumindest nicht das der anschließend wieder läuft...  Geschweige denn eigene Bauteile entwerfen/fertigen/anpassen/optimieren.

Auch wenn diese N54 Forumsoptimierungen so toll sind, denke ich nicht das die harte Dauervollgasfahrten so aushalten wie ein Serienmotor. Mich würde mal so ein logfile von der originalen BMW Map interessieren. Dieses müsste dann quasi das Optimum aufzeigen. Denn wenn ich eins mit Sicherheit sagen kann, ist das die Tatsache das die original BMW Software mit Sicherheit die langlebigste ist. Da wurden Millionen € reingesteckt mit Prüfverfahren, wo Tuner nur von träumen können, damit der Motor nicht hops geht.


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

Einen Sportauspuff bekommt wohl jeder drangeschraubt ^^ Bringt BESTIMMT 5 PS und 7nm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2015)

Sicher? Kannst du auch den passenden Adapter anfertigen und schweißen? Nicht jeden Auspuff kann man einfach dranschrauben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen davon das wir beim N54 Minimum von rund 6 Jahre alten Kisten sprechen, finde ich die Frage "seit wann" interessanter als "bis wann".



Ist dein A5 dann auch eine alte Kiste ? Wurde schließlich auch seit 2007 gebaut 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sicher? Kannst du auch den passenden Adapter  anfertigen und schweißen? Nicht jeden Auspuff kann man einfach  dranschrauben.



Ich fertige mir gerade einen Klappenauspuff an, wird denke ich mal morgen fertig (zumindest das Meiste, warte noch auf Unterdruckschauch + Verbinder, damit ich die Klappen anschließen kann) 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese N54 Forumsoptimierungen so toll sind, denke ich nicht  das die harte Dauervollgasfahrten so aushalten wie ein Serienmotor.



Wenn die Hardware (Kühler/AGA) und auch das öl passen, hält der Motor mit Tuning auch Vollgasetappen stand. Bei uns im Forum fährt jemand einen z4 35i mit etwas über 500PS und  nimmt damit regelmäßig an Trackdays teil, funktioniert tadellos.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mich  würde mal so ein logfile von der originalen BMW Map interessieren.  Dieses müsste dann quasi das Optimum aufzeigen. Denn wenn ich eins mit  Sicherheit sagen kann, ist das die Tatsache das die original BMW  Software mit Sicherheit die langlebigste ist. Da wurden Millionen €  reingesteckt mit Prüfverfahren, wo Tuner nur von träumen können, damit  der Motor nicht hops geht.



Natürlich wird die am langlebigsten sein. Mit der Software ist der N54 ja auch qasi unterfordert, da leistungsgedrosselt.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (30. Dezember 2015)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sorry ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Bei BMW direkt gibt es meist recht frische Rückläufer. Fahrzeuge zwischen 6 und 10 Jahren Alter findet man meist in "internationaler" Hand.
> Dann noch in "getunt", führt fast kein Weg am anatolischen Chickpuler vorbei.
> 
> Wenn du Spaß an sowas hast dann sei dir diese von Herzen gegönnt. Aber ich kann Selbigen null nachvollziehen. Liegt womöglich an meinem Alter (also deutlich über 20 ),



Ich hoffe ich werde nie so alt, als dass ich genanntes Tuning von King nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann. 




Beam39 schrieb:


> Das "Ignoresystem" auf diesem Board funktioniert tadellos, das Problem bist du selber. Du willst nicht wirklich ignorieren. Du versuchst dir einzureden etwas ignorieren zu wollen, schaffst es aber nicht.  Sowas nennt man gespaltene Persönlichkeit. Ist btw, behandelbar



Die dissoziative Identitätsstörung "gespaltene Persönlichkeit" ist etwas anderes. Schade dass das Thema Chiptuning so ausgelaufen ist hier.


----------



## s-icon (30. Dezember 2015)

Nöö, das reicht mir.
Ich freu mich auch, wenn ich das Abbiegelicht vom Golf getauscht bekomme


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sicher? Kannst du auch den passenden Adapter anfertigen und schweißen? Nicht jeden Auspuff kann man einfach dranschrauben.




Ich meinte das eher rhetorisch. Ich bekomme noch nicht mal ein Wischerblatt selbst gewechselt, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fertige mir gerade einen Klappenauspuff an, wird denke ich mal morgen fertig (zumindest das Meiste, warte noch auf Unterdruckschauch + Verbinder, damit ich die Klappen anschließen kann)
> 
> Wenn die Hardware (Kühler/AGA) und auch das öl passen, hält der Motor mit Tuning auch Vollgasetappen stand. Bei uns im Forum fährt jemand einen z4 35i mit etwas über 500PS und  nimmt damit regelmäßig an Trackdays teil, funktioniert tadellos.
> 
> Natürlich wird die am langlebigsten sein. Mit der Software ist der N54 ja auch qasi unterfordert, da leistungsgedrosselt.


Du arbeitest doch bei VW im Werk oder? Von daher hast du mit Sicherheit auch auf der Arbeit mal Werkzeug in der Hand. 

Mal Trackday fahren ist auch nicht so schlimm wie hunderte Kilometer permanentes Dauervollgas auf der Bahn. Einem Serienmotor macht das nichts aus, weil er dafür ausgelegt wurde aber ohne Veränderungen am Motor mit 200PS mehr die ganze Zeit auf der Bahn der Kiste richtig in den Arsch treten... Ich weis ja nicht...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du arbeitest doch bei VW im Werk oder? Von daher hast du mit Sicherheit auch auf der Arbeit mal Werkzeug in der Hand.



Ja, entweder auf der Arbeit und wenn nicht da, dann zu Hause 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mal Trackday fahren ist auch nicht so schlimm wie hunderte Kilometer permanentes Dauervollgas auf der Bahn. Einem Serienmotor macht das nichts aus, weil er dafür ausgelegt wurde aber ohne Veränderungen am Motor mit 200PS mehr die ganze Zeit auf der Bahn der Kiste richtig in den Arsch treten... Ich weis ja nicht...



Naja, wo kannst du mit über 400PS noch länger als ein paar Minuten Vollgas fahren ?
Höchstens wenn Fußball WM ist, sonst aber eher schwierig.
Und nachts mit 300km/h und mehr fahren würde ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## fctriesel (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin zwar nicht aus der N64-Szene, aber ich kann zu 100% nachvollziehen und glaube auch was diese Fraktion hier von sich gibt.  Aus einfachem Grund, so etwas kenne ich auch, bei mir sind es nur R4-Diesel aus einem anderen deutschen Automobil-Konzern.

Einfach mal mit Computern vergleichen. Gamer PC vom Profi-PC-Händler der schließlich Profi ist oder lieber das was die Freaks in dubiosen Internetforen verbreiten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, wo kannst du mit über 400PS noch länger als ein paar Minuten Vollgas fahren ?
> Höchstens wenn Fußball WM ist, sonst aber eher schwierig.
> Und nachts mit 300km/h und mehr fahren würde ich auch nicht machen.


Nachts auf der Bahn? Wo sonst?  Das Fernlicht geht weit genug für 300km/h. Da sehe ich kein Problem drin. Kannst ja bei Bedarf auch immer noch Zusatzfernlicht anbauen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Aus einfachem Grund, so etwas kenne ich auch, bei mir sind es nur R4-Diesel aus einem anderen deutschen Automobil-Konzern.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne audi/vw. Du darfst das kind also ruhig beim namen nennen. (bist ja nicht der einzige hier)
Aber mal was anderes... Kann es sein das du, als du deine ersten post`s hier geschrieben hast, noch einen audi mit PD-diesel hattest und den tunen wolltest? Was ist eigentlich aus dem ding geworden? (blanke neugier )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nachts auf der Bahn? Wo sonst?  Das Fernlicht geht weit genug für 300km/h. Da sehe ich kein Problem drin. Kannst ja bei Bedarf auch immer noch Zusatzfernlicht anbauen.



Naja, bei uns sind bei Dunkelheit sehr oft Bambis unterwegs und so eins bei der Geschwindigkeit zu erwischen, ist alles andere als spaßig (vorallem ist das Auto dann auch ein Totalschaden)


----------



## fctriesel (30. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne audi/vw. Du  darfst das kind also ruhig beim namen nennen. (bist ja nicht der einzige  hier)
> Aber mal was anderes... Kann es sein das du, als du deine ersten post`s  hier geschrieben hast, noch einen audi mit PD-diesel hattest und den  tunen wolltest? Was ist eigentlich aus dem ding geworden? (blanke  neugier
> 
> 
> ...


Dachte das erkennt man auf dem Profilbild. 
Ist aber kein Pumpe-Düse, sondern ein VP-TDI. Läuft auch immer noch mit 422tkm auf der Uhr, wurde aber wieder auf Serienleistung getrimmt weil ich die ZMS-Problematik nicht in Griff bekommen habe. Für eine teure try-and-error Versuchsreihe hatte ich damals keine Kohle und jetzt liegen die Prioritäten mittlerweile wo anders.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ist aber kein Pumpe-Düse, sondern ein VP-TDI. Läuft auch immer noch mit 422tkm auf der Uhr, wurde aber wieder auf Serienleistung getrimmt weil ich die ZMS-Problematik nicht in Griff bekommen habe.


Da hatte ich das mit dem PD wohl falsch in erinnerung. Aber hast du zwischendurch mal deinen fahrersitz erneuert? Ich hab bei meinem passat ca. 313tkm auf der uhr und bei mir wird der langsam... sagen wir mal unbequem. Eiegntlich müßte er mal neu gepolstert werden, aber das auto geht eh ca. mitte märz weg und von daher lohnt das nicht mehr.


----------



## fctriesel (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ich habe schon mehrfach die komplette Ausstattung getauscht.  Bei der ab Werk war die linke Wange vom Fahrersitz durchgescheuert, deswegen hatte ich die das erste Mal getauscht. Unbequem war der Sitz aber nie.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2015)

Gut, also kann ich das als "normal" abstempeln, auch wenn ich mir eine bessere haltbarkeit erhofft hatte. 
Der sitz ist bei mir in dem sinne "unbequem", das er eigentlich komplett durch ist.  Die verstellbare lendenwirbelstütze hab ich deshalb auch schon komplett zurück gedreht, weil ich sonst kein polster, sondern eine stange im rücken hab und das geht garnicht. Der stoff ist dafür noch i.o. und hat nichtmal scheuerstellen. War aber auch immer ein überzug aus kunstleder drüber, da handwerker-klamotten nunmal nicht immer sauber sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2015)

Kauf dir nen Daimler, da sind bequeme Sitze drin.  Außer dem Bezug wird bei Taxis an den Sitzen nix gemacht und die sitzen sich nach 600tkm noch gut.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, bei uns sind bei Dunkelheit sehr oft Bambis unterwegs und so eins bei der Geschwindigkeit zu erwischen, ist alles andere als spaßig (vorallem ist das Auto dann auch ein Totalschaden)


Du kannst auch einfach sagen, dass deine Reflexe nicht reichen und die Hosen voll hast. Ist bei dem Tempo doch normal. 

An der Stelle wüsste ich dann aber gern zwei Dinge. Erstens: wo wurden denn dann die Videos aufgenommen und zweitens: bis wieviel beschleunigt ihr denn dann, wenn nicht bis V-max? Einfach nur Gas geben kann doch jeder. Wenn ihr auch mal 50km so fahrt, wäre es deutlich spannender, finde ich.

Mein alter Jaguar XKR ist auf der Bahn bei Volldampf gestorben. Auch eigentlich ein robuster Motor. Mein Schwager meinte (nachdem er mir den abgekauft hat) aber den chiptunen zu müssen und aus 396 unbedingt 450 PS machen zu müssen. Vorher lief der Wagen regelmäßig mit Dauerfeuer. Der war keinen Monat gepimpt, da waren wir auf der 33 von Osnabrück nach Bielefeld unterwegs. Keine 20km mit 285 km/h hat der Wagen durchgehalten, dann knallte es und rauchte und der Motor war Käse. Genau die gleiche Strecke hat der Motor vorher noch regelmäßig so bewältigt und plötzlich nicht mehr? Seitdem kann ich verstehen, wenn Hersteller/Anbieter solche Sicherheiten lassen. Fährt man das Auto eh nicht richtig, sondern gibt nur mal wie ein kleiner Junge kurz über paar hundert Meter Gas, Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das klappt. Mehr jedoch nicht. 
Ich hätte echt Interesse daran mir aus Spaß am Versuch so einen kleinen dreier zu holen, inklusive dem mappen von Beam und dann die Kiste von Osnabrück zum Ring runter feuern, kurz nach Paris rüber was futtern, ab nach München und dann Kasseler Berge hoch, in den Norden und die 1 wieder runter nach Osnabrück. Bis auf tanken und das Essen am Stück. Nur um zu wissen, wie warm er wird, wie er sich im oberen Bereich (240+) so fährt und wies so ist den zehn mal nacheinander voll durch zu beschleunigen. Der Teil mit Frankreich ist ja sehr sehr ruhig, dann sollte man alles an Fahrsituationen drin haben für eine Analyse der logs.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen Daimler, da sind bequeme Sitze drin.  Außer dem Bezug wird bei Taxis an den Sitzen nix gemacht und die sitzen sich nach 600tkm noch gut.


Dann sag deinen oberen, für die ihr die autos verschachert, das sie ab jetzt ca. 10 jahre zeit haben sich von den chrysler-altlasten zu befreien und endlich wieder schaltgetriebe in praktischen vehikeln verbauen sollen. (v-klasse oder noch besser was caddy-ähnliches mit allrad und dem fahrwerk+motor aus der v-klasse) Dann braucht man auch nicht so lange hin und her überlegen.
Wenn das passieren sollte, dann wird das nächste ein mercedes und den hol ich dann persöhnlich bei dir ab.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach sagen, dass deine Reflexe nicht reichen und die Hosen voll hast. Ist bei dem Tempo doch normal.



Bist du nicht mehr ganz dicht oder warum hast du solche Ausfälle ?
Bei 300km/h einem Reh ausweichen, wie soll das bitte funktionieren, spinnst du ?!



Cleriker schrieb:


> An der Stelle wüsste ich dann aber gern zwei Dinge. Erstens: wo wurden denn dann die Videos aufgenommen und zweitens: bis wieviel beschleunigt ihr denn dann, wenn nicht bis V-max? Einfach nur Gas geben kann doch jeder. Wenn ihr auch mal 50km so fahrt, wäre es deutlich spannender, finde ich.



Die Videos sind nicht von mir und mir ist egal, was andere machen. Ich werde bei Dunkelheit nicht deutlich über 200km/h fahren, vorallem über eine längere Strecke !
Und wo willst du bitte 50km weit mit um 300km/h unterwegs sein ? In Deutschland geht sowas nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> man das Auto eh nicht richtig, sondern gibt nur mal wie ein kleiner Junge kurz über paar hundert Meter Gas, Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das klappt. Mehr jedoch nicht .



siehe oben



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hätte echt Interesse daran mir aus Spaß am Versuch so einen kleinen dreier zu holen, inklusive dem mappen von Beam und dann die Kiste von Osnabrück zum Ring runter feuern, kurz nach Paris rüber was futtern, ab nach München und dann Kasseler Berge hoch, in den Norden und die 1 wieder runter nach Osnabrück. Bis auf tanken und das Essen am Stück. Nur um zu wissen, wie warm er wird, wie er sich im oberen Bereich (240+) so fährt und wies so ist den zehn mal nacheinander voll durch zu beschleunigen. Der Teil mit Frankreich ist ja sehr sehr ruhig, dann sollte man alles an Fahrsituationen drin haben für eine Analyse der logs.



Dann kauf dir doch so ein Fahrzeug.
Wird er problemlos mit machen 
Vorausgesetzt gutes Öl, LLK, geänderte Vorkats und BMW Performance Zusatzwasserkühler.
Dann werden alle Temperaturen im Lot bleiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn das passieren sollte, dann wird das nächste ein mercedes und den hol ich dann persöhnlich bei dir ab.


Ist vermerkt! Und wehe nicht!  Ich mache dann natürlich auch die Neuwagenabnahme...


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Is schon ******** wa, Riverna, wenn man mit ner APP für 100€  mehr Leistung aus nem kack BMW holen kann und nicht zig tausend Euros in die Kisten stecken muss für 50ps



Wenn man drauf steht kann man sich sicherlich so eine Map auf das Steuergerät machen, diese Möglichkeit findet man in so ziemlich jedem Forum. Für mich persönlich wäre das nichts... hab da zum Glück andere (in meinen Augen hochwertigere) Lösungen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Bildschirmleuten die selber nichts annähernd Vergleichbares fahren,



Du scheinst vergessen zu haben, das vor deiner Tür ein 3er BMW steht und kein Bugatti Veyron...
Gibt hier genug Leute die mindestens gleichwertige Autos fahren, kein Grund hier sich über andere zu stellen.

Ich wiederhole mich in dem Punkt gerne nochmal, der Besitz eines Fahrzeuges bedeutet noch lange nicht das man Ahnung davon hat. Meine Frage zu deinen Erfahrungen, hast du leider ignoriert (absichtlich?!)

Im übrigen... ich sogar schon eigene Maps geschrieben und weiß wie schwer das wirklich ist. Hast du das auch schonmal gemacht?


----------



## Flybarless (30. Dezember 2015)

Über 300kmh Nachts fahren hab ich einmal gemacht, nach vielleicht 30sec aber dann wieder schön den Fuss vom Gas genommen und mit zittrigen
Händen ausrollen lassen...Glaube selbst Tagsüber bei einer Perfekt freien Autobahn ist das nichts für mehr als ein Paar minuten. Jedenfalls nicht in
meinem Alter. Und das Auto sollte die Geschwindigkeit auch nicht so gerade eben mit klometerlangen Anlauf erreichen wenn man das "relativ Sicher"
machen möchte. Also ein freien "Slot" vor einem mal für eine Vmax Prüfung ausnutzen möchte. Zumindest nicht hier in NRW. Auf der A31 im Norden
könnte ich mir das schon eher vorstellen...aber ist eh egal, die Gelegenheit werd ich so schnell eh nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> nee ich hab lieber eine Map die auf meine Sachen abgestimmt sind.



Ist doch bei unseren Custommaps auch exakt auf's Auto abgestimmt, sonst bräuchte man den ganzen Aufwand gar nicht machen.



Riverna schrieb:


> meine Frage ob du eine Map schonmal selber bearbeitet hast oder ob du bei einer Abstimmungsfahrt dabei warst, wirst du absichtlich nicht reagiert haben. Du bist jemand der sich irgendwas auf das ECU flasht ohne überhaupt zu wissen was da nun wirklich geändert wird und nun glaubst du auch noch ernsthaft das du eine Ahnung hast was da nun los ist. Hauptsache Leuten die sich seit Jahren (zum Teil beruflich) damit beschäftigen Ahnungslosigkeit vorwerfen...



Abstimmungsfahrten in der Art, wie du sie kennst, gibt es bei uns nicht.
Hatte ich ein paar Seiten vorher schon mal erwähnt. Wir loggen auf der Straße mit, schicken das Logfile zum Mapper und der passt die Map an den Stellen an, wo sie noch nicht perfekt läuft. Dann gibt es die nächste Version der Map, die wir ausprobieren, loggen und das Logfile wieder wegschicken. 
Den Fortschritt der Maps, bzw. dessen Weg zur perfekten Map kann man sehr gut an den Logfiles erkennen und verfolgen.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2015)

Wir haben unterschiedliche Auffassungen von "exakt aufs Auto abgestimmt". Ich lasse meine Map in meinem Auto, direkte beim Fahren ändern. Damit ich zu 100% auf mein Auto abgestimmt ist, das geht auch deutlich schneller als wochenlang nach der perfekten Map (die es im übrigen nicht gibt) zu loggen und suchen. Aber ich denke wir kommen da nicht auf den gleichen Nenner, ihr findet Tuningfirmen zum teil schlechter als eure Forumsmapper und ich sehe das z.B. Niemand wird hier von seinem Standpunkt abrücken und somit wird es keine Übereinkunft geben. Muss es auch nicht, jeder kann das machen wie er es möchte. Jedoch finde ich es falsch irgend etwas als schlechter zu bezeichnen. 

Das einzige was ich wirklich extrem lächerlich finde, ist sich erstens über andere zu Stellen und dann anderen vorzuwerfen das sie keine Ahnung haben, wobei man selber (bei diesem Thema) keinerlei Ahnung hat und sich auf andere verlassen muss. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das weder du noch Beam selber eine Map erstellen oder bearbeiten könnt, jedoch werft ihr anderen genau das vor. Ihr habt im Grunde nämlich genau so wenig Ahnung, beim Thema Mappen hat hier im Forum wahrscheinlich niemand wirklich Ahnung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich wirklich extrem lächerlich finde, ist sich erstens über andere zu Stellen und dann anderen vorzuwerfen das sie keine Ahnung haben, wobei man selber (bei diesem Thema) keinerlei Ahnung hat und sich auf andere verlassen muss. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das weder du noch Beam selber eine Map erstellen oder bearbeiten könnt, jedoch werft ihr anderen genau das vor. Ihr habt im Grunde nämlich genau so wenig Ahnung, beim Thema Mappen hat hier im Forum wahrscheinlich niemand wirklich Ahnung.



Ich bezog das auf das Thema N54 generell und da ist es halt so. 
Ich kann zwar keine Maps schreiben, weiß aber die Technik dahinter. Wenn mir jemand aber eine perfekte Map schreibt (ja, die gibt es, dauert nur lange bis die Anstimmung wirklich zu 100% passt), dann reicht mir das aus. Besser geht es dann nämlich nicht. 
Ob du nun im Auto abstimmen lässt, oder wie wir, quasi offline, ist im Prinzip das Selbe. Das Ergebnis ist ja an sich gleich.


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar keine Maps schreiben, weiß aber die Technik dahinter.



Womit du im Endeffekt auch nicht mehr Ahnung hast als viele andere hier auch, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus beim "Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung". Jemand der sich mit Map schreiben auskennt, kann einen N54, SR20, EJ20 oder 2JZ abstimmen. Ist immer der gleiche Käse mit kleinen Unterschieden. Ich persönlich finde schon das es ein Unterschied macht ob man im Fahrzeug abstimmt oder nicht. Erstens der Zeitaufwand und die damit verbundene Zeit die man mit einer "schlechten Map" fährt und zweitens reagiert jedes Auto anders, auch bei gleichen Parts.


----------



## Jofloh (31. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit ,

Ich hab noch nie so viel geistigen Dünnpfiff gelesen wie hier,sorry.

Hier meinen echt manche das es nur sogenannte Profituner gibt die ein Fahrzeug abstimmen können. Dabei wird ein vorgefertigtes Kennfeld hergenommen wo ein wenig in den Tabellen gedreht wird um auf Mehrleistung zu kommen.
Dieses Kennfeld wird dann auf dem Prüfstand feinjustiert indem man noch mehr an den Tabellen schraubt bis die Versprochene Leistung meist nach DIN Diagramm erreicht wird. Bei diesen Kennfeldern gibt es keine Simulationen von sämtlichen Fahrprofilen , aber sie sind alle save ausgelegt und vor allem dürfen sie die Abgasnormen nicht verändern. Das ist der Grund warum dann nur ca.30 - 60 PS da raus kommen. Evtl. Ein bißchen mehr. Jetzt gibt es hier welche die Sagen ....mein Fahrzeug über eine App tunen wie MHD. ...niemals.

Lasst Euch eins gesagt sein. Ich bin einer der ersten Beta Tester dieser App . Die Kennfelder wurden von einem Profituner entwickelt mit dem Namen Wedge Performance. Diese Kennfelder wurden unter den beta Testern WELTWEIT verteilt und auf der Straße gefahren. Es wurden jegliche Probleme behoben und die Entwicklung geht ständig weiter.somit gab es 10000e Testkilometer die hier kein Profituner mit seinen Kennfeldern nachweisen kann weil die Entwicklung bei deren maps ja bleibt. Daraufhin gab es 2 Stufen in einer App zum flashen. Das sind die sogenannten OTS Maps für die breite Masse ebenso wie die Kennfelder die von den Profitunern hier in Deutschland erarbeitet und verbreitet werden. Dann gibt es nach diversen Umbauten die vorausgesetzt werden noch die Custom Maps ebenfalls mit MHD zu übertragen die auf das Fahrzeug mit allen erdenklichen Umbauten abgestimmt werden. Und ja die Autos halten auch! Auch Bis Frankreich und zurück über Osnabrück nach Bielefeld mit 280 wenn ihr wollt. Ich mache die Profituner hier nicht schlecht, jedoch ist den meisten gar nicht klar was wirklich geht da sie es nicht testen können. Ausserdem müssen sie offiziell natürlich immer im Rahmen bleiben. Nicht Umsonst nehmen die Profitunern Mittlerweile Kontakt mit uns auf um zu fragen worauf man achten sollte und was möglich ist z.B bei Upgradeladern oder der Abstimmung was den N54 betrifft. Weil sobald es über das normale Chiptuning hinausgeht hört es dann schnell bei den meisten auf. Max . 60 PS mehr beim N54 haben wir widerlegt und zwar deutlich. Max . 500 NM beim DKG haben wir widerlegt und zwar deutlich sowie viele andere Sachen auch. 

Mit wir meine ich eine sehr grosse Gemeinschaft die sich alle um das Thema N54 /N55 beschäftigen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (31. Dezember 2015)

@Jofloh, ist schon irgendwie witzig wie du erst seit heute in diesem Forum angemeldet bist...

Finde es auch ganz schön krass wie sich hier über andere gestellt wird, nur weil man ja mehr Leistung hat als der andere, wo sind wir hier? Im Kindergarten? Das geht garnicht, nur weil jemand vielleicht nen alten 0815 Opel fährt (nichts gegen Opel) heißt das nicht, dass er keine Ahnung hat. 
Und sorry, egal wie gut eure App und eure damit verschickten Maps sind, es gibt keinen Grund hier jedem der Kritik dazu äußert gleich mit:"Du hast keine Ahnung, du fährst keinen BMW, geschweige denn dass du im N54 Forum angemeldet bist" zu kommen.
Egal wie viel Recht ihr habt, es erlaubt euch nicht andere User hier aufs kleinste zu machen. 
Oder macht Riverna das gleiche wenn es um Japaner geht? Solch ein Verhalten gab es sonst nur von Excite mit seinem Honda... Gleiches Level. 

Ich will hier wirklich nicht einen auf Streitschlichter machen, aber wenn es in dem Ton weiter geht wird der Thread bald geschlossen, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Dezember 2015)

> Mich würde mal so ein logfile von der originalen BMW Map interessieren.



datazap.me | Tactac | Stock2

Youre welcome. Ziemlich zappelig und unsauber im Gegensatz zur App-Map, findest du nicht?

btw. weil hier das Rumgeheule zwecks des Tones so groß ist. Ich erinnere euch nur daran wie ihr uns belächelt und versucht habt das Ganze als lächerlich abzustempeln mit euren  herablassenden Kommentaren. "Assi-Dreier" "Forumspfuscher" "Bastelbuden" "Hobbyingeneure" etc. pp.

Wiegesagt, der Ton wurde lediglich angepasst. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben andere nach dem Fahrzeug dass sie fahren gemessen oder an dem Wohlstand den sie genießen oder nicht genießen, das ist heuchlerisch. Wenn ein Riverna Spaß daran hat viel Geld und Zeit in seine Fahrzeuge zu stecken dann sei es ihm vom Herzen gegönnt, ich habe vor solchen Arbeiten höchsten Respekt. Wenn jemand anderes nur Vertreterkutschen fährt und damit glücklich ist, dann ist das klasse und ich freu mich für ihn genauso und würde niemals herabwertend werden.

Wenn ein Seabound niemals die Leistung seines Fahrzeuges steigern würde weil er nix davon hält, dann ist das so, muss ja nicht jeder so ******* im Kopf sein wie wir.

Aber ans Bein pinkeln lasse ich mir bestimmt nicht und wenn das so wie hier versucht wird, dann Pinkel ich mit Druck zurück, und kann dabei auch ganz eklig werden.


----------



## Jofloh (31. Dezember 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @Jofloh, ist schon irgendwie witzig wie du erst seit heute in diesem Forum angemeldet bist...
> 
> Finde es auch ganz schön krass wie sich hier über andere gestellt wird, nur weil man ja mehr Leistung hat als der andere, wo sind wir hier? Im Kindergarten? Das geht garnicht, nur weil jemand vielleicht nen alten 0815 Opel fährt (nichts gegen Opel) heißt das nicht, dass er keine Ahnung hat.
> Und sorry, egal wie gut eure App und eure damit verschickten Maps sind, es gibt keinen Grund hier jedem der Kritik dazu äußert gleich mit:"Du hast keine Ahnung, du fährst keinen BMW, geschweige denn dass du im N54 Forum angemeldet bist" zu kommen.
> ...



Es geht gar nicht darum wer was fährt . Jeder hat seine Berechtigung und Geschmack was tuning und Fahrzeug betrifft und so soll es auch sein. Ich wollte damit nur klarstellen das es nicht der Wahrheit entspricht wenn hier gesagt wird das eine App oder eine Community aus welchem Lager auch immer schlechter ist als ein Profituner was hier erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe schon mal nach Gewaehrleistung oder Aehnliches gefragt.
Wie sieht es eigentlich damit aus?
Ist zwar schoen das es mit einer App funktioniert und das hier auf eine enorme Datenmenge zurueckgegriffen werden kann.
Ich hab mich mit der Thematik auch nicht so sonderlich auseinandergesetzt, da ich sowas eher nicht in Anspruch nehmen werde (komplettes Tuning).
Soviel ich verstanden habe (bitte hier um Berichtigung): das Ganze kostet auch etwas. 
Wenn jemand da draus Profit schlaegt, wie siehts da mit Garantie und oder Gewaehrleistung aus?


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bist du nicht mehr ganz dicht oder warum hast du solche Ausfälle ?
> Bei 300km/h einem Reh ausweichen, wie soll das bitte funktionieren, spinnst du ?!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hey hey, was hab ich da denn für einen Nerv getroffen? Ließ noch mal in ruhe nach. Ich sage das gleiche wie du, nur mit anderen Worten. Das war kein Angriff oder dergleichen. Ich sage doch nur dass du es nicht machst weil die Reflexe dafür nicht ausreichen (meine auch nicht, deswegen das mit dem normal). Das Auto wäre technisch dazu im Stande. Das mit dem Hose voll sollte nicht abwertend oder so klingen. Fakt ist doch aber dass es daran liegt. Weil du das Auto, dich und das Reh nicht plätten willst (also Angst davor hast), machst du es nicht.
Jetzt fragst du dich vielleicht warum ich es dann schreibe, wenn ich mit dir überein stimme... Um dir aufzuzeigen wie wir hier miteinander umgehen seit ein paar Seiten. Wir sind aneinander geraten, obwohl wir uns nicht mal widersprochen haben. So wie ich das sehe haben nicht die User hier angefangen zu zanken. Aus irgendeinem Grund glauben du und Beam, dass wir die maps und die Technik ******* finden, Aber die entsprechenden posts finde ich nicht. Lediglich wurde mit einer ordentlichen Portion Skepsis hinterfragt wie das läuft, wer das macht und wie es mit der Gewährleistung ausschaut. 

Also wir sollten langsam mal wieder sachlich werden.

Ach und noch was: hatte der poster des Videos (mit dem Handy gerade keinen Überblick) nicht geschrieben dass er mit drin saß? Auch wurde doch erwähnt dass die eh bei 250 abgeregelt seien, oder. Darauf habe ich dieses Tempo auch angenommen in Bezug aufs nachts fahren. Also nicht die 300.
Das mit den 50 km war auch nicht so gedacht, dass die gesamte Strecke V-max gehalten wird, sondern nach Möglichkeit. Also Gas machen, abbremsen und sowie es wieder geht hoch und das hakt über diese Strecke. Ist halt anstrengender für Maschine und Fahrer als einmal kurz zu beschleunigen und man sieht eher ob es Zufall war, oder er über die gesamte Strecke schneller ist.

Egal jetzt, da haben wir uns einfach falsch verstanden. Schwamm drüber.

Zu dem letzten Teil:
Das was du da aufzählst ist aber doch recht weit weg von 100 Euro fürs mappen. Irgendwo stand doch dass man für ca. 100 Euro deutlich mehr bekommt als bei den tunern, oder verwechsel ich das gerade? Dazu kommt dann ja noch die TÜV-konformität. Ohne TÜV ist für mich keine Option. Ich hätte irgendwie das Gefühl nichts "richtiges" zu haben.

Edit
Finde es cool dass wir uns langsam wieder beruhigen.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (31. Dezember 2015)

Manch einer von denen die hier groß aufgedreht haben, hätte die Gelegenheit nutzen können, um zu erklären wie es wirklich um das Thema bezogen auf den N54 Motor steht. Einmal und primär um es den Leuten hier verständlich zu machen und einmal um zu zeigen wieviel Wissen man dann wirklich hat.
Stattdesssen gab es doch fast nur billige Polemik. Dass zeigte mir jedenfalls, das keine Ahnung vorhanden war, sonst hätte man doch damit rausgerückt.


----------



## aloha84 (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten morgen, na alles wieder gerade?


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist dein A5 dann auch eine alte Kiste ? Wurde schließlich auch seit 2007 gebaut



Auch wenn ich es bezweifle das auch nur ein 225 PS Facelift Cabrio 2007 ausgeliefert wurde, hast du vollkommen Recht, der A5 ist eine alte Kiste. Meiner ist z.B. schon 23 Monate alt und wird deshalb im nächsten Jahr durch ein neues Fahrzeug ersetzt. Das Problem ist ja ohnehin schon gegeben das geliftete A5 so preiswert zu haben sind, dass schon viel zu viele in verbastelt durch die Gegend fahren, da es eben viele Gebrauchtfahrzeuge gibt, die sich dann ein Klientel mit Opel Astra Budget leisten kann. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Zu dem letzten Teil:
> Das was du da aufzählst ist aber doch recht weit weg von 100 Euro fürs mappen. Irgendwo stand doch dass man für ca. 100 Euro deutlich mehr bekommt als bei den tunern, oder verwechsel ich das gerade? Dazu kommt dann ja noch die TÜV-konformität. Ohne TÜV ist für mich keine Option. Ich hätte irgendwie das Gefühl nichts "richtiges" zu haben.



Die aufgezählten Hardwareänderungen sind bei über 400PS zwingend erforderlich (Öl, z.B. Mobil 1 0W40 new Life, sowie geänderte DPs)
die anderen Dinge sind nicht zwingend erforderlich, sind bloß sinnvoll. Ohne größeren LLK nimmt das MSG unter Vollast Stück für Stück die Leistung aufgrund der zu hohen IAT zurück.
Den Zusatzwasserkühler benötigt man, wenn man oft und längere Zeit das Fahrzeug am Leistungsmaximum bewegt, da die Wassertemperatur sonst zu hoch steigt und wiederum die Leistung zurückgenommen wird.
Mit/ohne TÜV muss man für sich selbst entscheiden.



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Manch einer von denen die hier groß aufgedreht haben, hätte die Gelegenheit nutzen können, um zu erklären wie es wirklich um das Thema bezogen auf den N54 Motor steht. Einmal und primär um es den Leuten hier verständlich zu machen und einmal um zu zeigen wieviel Wissen man dann wirklich hat.
> Stattdesssen gab es doch fast nur billige Polemik. Dass zeigte mir jedenfalls, das keine Ahnung vorhanden war, sonst hätte man doch damit rausgerückt.



Was willst du denn noch wissen ?
Auf den letzten bestimmt 10 Seiten haben wird doch eigentlich alles angesprochen.


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dazu kommt dann ja noch die TÜV-konformität.  Ohne TÜV ist für mich keine Option. Ich hätte irgendwie das Gefühl  nichts "richtiges" zu haben.



Kannst Du bei dieser Methode praktisch vergessen. Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen einmal die notwendigen Prüfungen angesehn um eine Leistungssteigerung (in Österreich sei angemerkt) eingetragen zu bekommen. Da stehen dann zB. bei einer Leistungssteigerung von über 30% - worunter etwa ein 35i auf 400PS fällt - so Dinge drin wie:



> ·         Maßnahmen zur Überwachung der Getriebeöltemperaturen
> ·         Schutzmaßnahmen gegen Abreißen von Kardanwellen



Wenn das ganze mit einer höheren vmax einhergeht, muss auch ein entsprechender Tacho verbaut werden. Wo will man den überhaupt herbekommen. Firmen wie Alpina haben ihre eigene Instrumentenkombi mit angepassten Skalen.

Um also überhaupt eine Chance auf Tüv zu haben muss man wohl unter den 30% bleiben. Das wären beim 35i ca. 390PS. BMW selbst bietet 340PS an, namhafte Tuner 360PS. Da ist man  von den 390 nicht mehr weit weg und braucht sich um nichts selbst kümmern.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (31. Dezember 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was willst du denn noch wissen ?
> Auf den letzten bestimmt 10 Seiten haben wird doch eigentlich alles angesprochen.



Der war gut.  
Bezüglich des Öls würde ich dir bei deinem Tuning eher zu dem 5w50 Mobil 1 raten.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Dezember 2015)

Je nach Öltemperatur würde ich sogar auf 10W60 gehen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (31. Dezember 2015)

Das wollte ich gerade schreiben.
Davon habe ich übrigens vor 5 Minuten eine Ladung von unserer Paketzustellerin übernommen. Wie passend

Fahre das auch seit Jahren. Früher immer TWS Motorsport 10W60, habe mich dann aber vom Mobil1 5W50 überzeugen lassen.

Wobei ich glaube, dass wir jetzt hier nicht auch noch ne Diskussion über die Oelmarken, -viskositäten, -zusatzstoffe und Druckaufnahme anfangen sollten.



@XE85
Der Tacho wäre ja nun wirklich das geringste Problem. Andere Skalen bieten viele an, oder halt das von größeren Modellen, die häufig auch weiter reichen, als 250/260

Die restliche Diskussion ist ganz interessant, ich halte mich aber vornehm zurück. 

@King
Ich weiß nicht, wie alt Du bist, aber hattest Du vor 10-20 Jahren zu den Hochzeiten der Pagenstecherstraße in Osnabrück, bzw den späteren Alternativtreffpunkten einen Bezug?
Falls ja, kennst Du doch auch sicherlich den berühmten Corsa A (13,2 Sek von 0 auf 200 und das vor guten 15 Jahren) und andere damalige Granaten. Vielleicht auch den Besitzer persönlich (S.K.)
Vielleicht auch von den 1/4 bzw 1/8 Meile Rennen in Ascheberg und Drensteinfurt.
Du weißt, wie rasant sich deren Punktekonto gefüllt hat und was mit den beschlagnahmten Autos passiert ist? Und wie hoch die gesamten Abschlepp-, Gutachter- und Gerichtskosten waren?

Ich sehe das auch nicht so eng und bin kein Kind von Traurigkeit. Ob da jetzt andere Nockenwellen verbaut sind oder nicht, solange das Ding nicht im Stand wie ein Sack Nüsse rumpelt, kriegt das niemand mit. Ebenso andere Kolben, Kurbelwellen etc.

Aber wenn die Leistung so dermaßen gesteigert wird, dass es eigentlich sofort auffällt, oder im Motorraum ein Turbo lauert, der von der Größe her einem LKW entstammen können, wäre mir persönlich das zu heiß. Irgendwann kennt einen die Polizei im Landkreis, wenn das Auto ein wenig auffälliger ist.
Ganz blöd sind die auch nicht. Rauscht man dann auf nem Zubringer o.ä. mit einem Tempo davon, dass es eigentlich vorne und hinten nicht zum Auto passt, werden die auch aufmerksam.

Auch wenn ich inzwischen eigentlich so gut wie nicht mehr angehalten werde. Die Rennleitung denkt bestimmt, ich stecke in der Midlife-Crisis


----------



## Jofloh (31. Dezember 2015)

Tja geht ja doch weiter hier.

Die Schutzmaßnahmen zu Getriebeöltemperaturen und Kühlmitteltemperaturen sowie etliche andere Sachen auch werden von dem Steuergerät des Fahrzeugs selbst überwacht. Sollte es da kritisch werden gerät das Fahrzeug in den Notlauf mit visueller Fehlermeldung im Display. Tachoskalenänderungen gibt es jede Menge Anbieter und stellt somit gar keine Probleme dar
Die Kardanwelle und der Antriebsstrang hält locker Leistungen von mittlerweile bis zu 550 PS stand wobei es hier mehr auf das anliegende Drehmoment ankommt welches auch jederzeit anzupassen ist..

Thema App für 100 Euro..... das ist das Modul um auf das Steuergerät zu zugreifen. Die einzelnen Maps für die Masse kosten 49 Euro extra und das Einzelabstimmen durch welchen tuner auch immer kosten extra und können dann geflashed werden. Die Gesamtkosten für die Software belaufen sich dann auf max. 450 Euro inkl. Der Einzelabstimmung.  Ohne Hardwareänderung erzielt man ECHTE 360 PS  und dafür wären 150 Euro fällig mit kleinen Hardwareänderung von DP und LLK kommt man mit 1500 inkl. Allem auf Echte 450 PS und das haltbar und standfest .

Zum Thema Öl 

Das 0W40 reicht für Leistungen bis 420PS im Alltag vollkommen aus .

Das 5 W 50 besitzt durch die Additive und der Viskosität einen besseren SchmierFilm für höhere Scherkräfte ausgelegt.  Das ist auf Rennstrecken oder Leistungen ab 420PS zu empfehlen vorher nicht.

Thema Gewährleistung und Garantie ....eine Eintragung ist nur möglich bis zu einer Leistung bis ca.400 PS da darüber hinaus die Abgasnormen nicht mehr eingehalten werden können und somit alles ab da in Eigenverantwortung geschieht außerhalb der StVO und somit erübrigt sich die Frage. Die Einzelabstimmung über MHD kann auch über offizielle Tuner erfolgen mit Rechnung und Gewährleistung allerdings nur soweit wie es halt alle anbieten. Der Vorteil hierbei ist das das Tune hierbei ständig überwacht und verändert werden kann.

Wie weit jetzt der einzelne gehen möchte ist jedem selbst überlassen und jedem bewusst das er sich bei höheren Leistungen nur noch auf der Rennstrecke und nicht mehr auf der Straße bewegen sollte.


----------



## keinnick (31. Dezember 2015)

Jofloh schrieb:


> Zum Thema Öl
> 
> Das 0W40 reicht für Leistungen bis 420PS im Alltag vollkommen aus .
> 
> Das 5 W 50 besitzt durch die Additive und der Viskosität einen besseren SchmierFilm für höhere Scherkräfte ausgelegt.  Das ist auf Rennstrecken oder Leistungen ab 420PS zu empfehlen vorher nicht.



Und genau bei solchen Aussagen frage ich mich, wie ernst ich das hier alles nehmen kann. No front, nur worauf stützt sich das? Die Aussage "reicht für Leistungen bis 420PS im Alltag vollkommen aus" ist doch absolut aus der Luft gegriffen. Sei mir nicht böse aber ich bezweifle, dass Ihr das entsprechend belegen könnt und denke, dass sich Aussagen dieser Art lediglich auf Hörensagen stützen. Ähnlich wie "ich kenn einen, der fährt 1200NM mit nem Seriengetriebe und das schon seit 20k km, also muss das ok sein".


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2015)

Wie immer irgendwelche Leistungen angegeben werden und dann noch ECHTE xxx. Sowohl King als Beam waren noch nie auf dem Prüfstand, somit wissen die zwei zum Beispiel schonmal gar nicht welche Leistung wirklich anliegt, man kann nur eine grobe Schätzung machen. Das ist im Endeffekt nicht viel genauer als die ganzen Hinterhof Tuner die einen E36 nehmen und dann 5PS für Pilz, 10PS für ESD, 3PS für Spritpumpe usw dazu rechnen und sich dann wundern wieso ihr 200PS BMW am Ende doch nur 110PS hat. 

Auch wenn viele immer über einen Leistungsprüfstand meckern und dieser in der Tat deutliche Tolleranzen hat, ist es damit doch genauer als solche Hochrechnungen. Ich sehe das im Subaru Forum, da gibt es viele Vergleichswerte und trotz gleicher Hardware und dem gleichen Abstimmer sind da teilweise gravierende Leistungsunterschiede. Wenn ich mir z.B. das Video von King anschaue und seine angegeben 400PS, glaube ich auch nicht das er diese 100% erreicht. Da der Skyline vom Kumpel etwas schneller ist, die gleiche Leistung (zu dem Zeitpunkt sogar etwas weniger) und das gleiche Gewicht hat, im Endeffekt trotzdem 1 Sekunde schneller war. Kann sein das King die Leistung von 400PS trotzdem hat und der Skyline einfach nur "besser" übersetzt ist, kann aber genau so gut sein das er nur 375PS hat und daher der Unterschied kommt. Ohne Prüfstand weiß man es nicht...


----------



## Jofloh (31. Dezember 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und genau bei solchen Aussagen frage ich mich, wie ernst ich das hier alles nehmen kann. No front, nur worauf stützt sich das? Die Aussage "reicht für Leistungen bis 420PS im Alltag vollkommen aus" ist doch absolut aus der Luft gegriffen. Sei mir nicht böse aber ich bezweifle, dass Ihr das entsprechend belegen könnt und denke, dass sich Aussagen dieser Art lediglich auf Hörensagen stützen. Ähnlich wie "ich kenn einen, der fährt 1200NM mit nem Seriengetriebe und das schon seit 20k km, also muss das ok sein".



Ganz einfach....da setzt sich aus Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Fahrzeugen zusammen die optimiert wurden. Was auf einem Blatt Papier steht ist mir ziemlich wurscht da auch sehr viel Marketing dahintersteckt. Es resultiert aus Ölverbrauch und den jeweiligen Temperaturen unter verschiedenen Modifikationen. Ansonsten muss Du mir erzählen wer spezifisch dafür ein Gutachten erstellen soll da es zig verschiedene Leistungsstufen gibt.


----------



## Mosed (31. Dezember 2015)

Schaun wir mal, was am Dienstag bei BMW für Reperaturkosten rauskommen.
Fehler P0420/P0430 (Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold) und auch mal wieder der Fehler P0015 ('B' Camshaft Position Timing Over-Retarded Bank 1).


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @XE85
> Der Tacho wäre ja nun wirklich das geringste Problem. Andere Skalen  bieten viele an, oder halt das von größeren Modellen, die häufig auch  weiter reichen, als 250/260



Wie willst du bei einem aktuellen Black Panel Tacho oder gar einem Instrumentendisplay eine andere Skala einbauen? Und bei BMW gehen die Tachos aller non M Modelle "nur" bis 260 - auch die der 50i.


----------



## Jofloh (31. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie immer irgendwelche Leistungen angegeben werden und dann noch ECHTE xxx. Sowohl King als Beam waren noch nie auf dem Prüfstand, somit wissen die zwei zum Beispiel schonmal gar nicht welche Leistung wirklich anliegt, man kann nur eine grobe Schätzung machen. Das ist im Endeffekt nicht viel genauer als die ganzen Hinterhof Tuner die einen E36 nehmen und dann 5PS für Pilz, 10PS für ESD, 3PS für Spritpumpe usw dazu rechnen und sich dann wundern wieso ihr 200PS BMW am Ende doch nur 110PS hat.
> 
> Auch wenn viele immer über einen Leistungsprüfstand meckern und dieser in der Tat deutliche Tolleranzen hat, ist es damit doch genauer als solche Hochrechnungen. Ich sehe das im Subaru Forum, da gibt es viele Vergleichswerte und trotz gleicher Hardware und dem gleichen Abstimmer sind da teilweise gravierende Leistungsunterschiede. Wenn ich mir z.B. das Video von King anschaue und seine angegeben 400PS, glaube ich auch nicht das er diese 100% erreicht. Da der Skyline vom Kumpel etwas schneller ist, die gleiche Leistung (zu dem Zeitpunkt sogar etwas weniger) und das gleiche Gewicht hat, im Endeffekt trotzdem 1 Sekunde schneller war. Kann sein das King die Leistung von 400PS trotzdem hat und der Skyline einfach nur "besser" übersetzt ist, kann aber genau so gut sein das er nur 375PS hat und daher der Unterschied kommt. Ohne Prüfstand weiß man es nicht...



Die Werte werden nicht hochgerechnet sonder durch unabhängige Leistungsprüfstände nach EWG mit Korrektur ermittelt . Die Off the shelf Maps ergeben dabei immer die selbe Leistung +-10 PS von daher ist dem glaube zu schenken auch wenn der ein oder andere noch nicht auf dem LPS War. Was anderes machen namhafte Tuner auch nicht . Man kann sich bei denen vorab informieren welche Leistung dabei rauskommt ohne zuvor auf dem LPS gewesen zu sein. Sind das jetzt auch Hinterhofbuden? 

Nochmal falls Du aufgepasst hast ....Die Maps von MHD werden entwickelt von Wedge Performance. ..benutz mal Deine Suchfunktion ob das eine Hinterhofbude ist.


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2015)

Mich interessiert Wedge Performance etwas weniger als gar nicht, hab auch nie behauptet das diese Firmen eine Hinterhofbude sind, du solltest mal genauer lesen. Ich sagte lediglich das diese hochgerechneten PS Zahlen (im Falle von King und Beam da nie aufm Prüfstand) für mich nichts genaues ist. Ob die Maps nun alle +- 10PS haben sagst du, aber du kannst viel erzählen. Wer sagt mir also das diese Aussage stimmt? Mir persönlich wäre das einfach zu wenig um darauf zu vertrauen.

Schon lustig... anfangs hieß es das alle Profituner bzw deren Maps nix taugen, nun ein paar Seiten später stellt sich raus das wohl doch eine Tuningfirma hinter diesem Unterground N54 Teil steckt... aber lassen wir es.


----------



## Jofloh (31. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mich interessiert Wedge Performance etwas weniger als gar nicht, hab auch nie behauptet das diese Firmen eine Hinterhofbude sind, du solltest mal genauer lesen. Ich sagte lediglich das diese hochgerechneten PS Zahlen (im Falle von King und Beam da nie aufm Prüfstand) für mich nichts genaues ist. Ob die Maps nun alle +- 10PS haben sagst du, aber du kannst viel erzählen. Wer sagt mir also das diese Aussage stimmt? Mir persönlich wäre das einfach zu wenig um darauf zu vertrauen.
> 
> Schon lustig... anfangs hieß es das alle Profituner bzw deren Maps nix taugen, nun ein paar Seiten später stellt sich raus das wohl doch eine Tuningfirma hinter diesem Unterground N54 Teil steckt... aber lassen wir es.



Wieder falsch gedeutet die internen OTS Maps sind von Wedge ....die Einzelabstimmungen kannst bei Wedge oder vielen anderen oder eben Forentunern machen.

Die Werte kommen nicht von mir sondern von einer Community mit über 2000 Usern . Es gibt sämtliche Dynodays die on ganz Deutschland Österreich und der Schweiz vorgenommen werden. Das Dich Wedge nicht interessiert zeigt das Du nur rumstänkern willst. Wir können es belegen durch Diagramme von LPS 


Das hier ist ein PC Forum ..... lass es mich so ausdrücken....Du hast recht es gibt viele Schwätzer was das modding des PC betrifft. Es gibt aber auch viele die deutlich mehr davon verstehen als ein Fachgeschäft.


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich will nicht stänkern, aber in welchem Zusammenhang muss ich mich für eine x beliebige Firma interessieren, wenn es in dieser Diskussion um diese überhaupt nicht ging? Es ging einzig und alleine (und da wiederhole ich mich) um die für mich undurchsichtige PS Angaben Zahl. Mag sein das es zig Diagramme gibt, für mich persönlich (und davon sprach ich die ganze Zeit) wäre nur eine einzige Möglichkeit aussagekräftig und zwar wenn das Auto um das es geht (in diesem Fall Beam und King) schon mal auf dem Prüfstand waren. Es ging dabei also weder um irgend eine Firma noch um irgendwelche Forentunern oder sonstiges... 

Dein Vergleich mit dem PC Forum ist äusserst schlecht gewählt... das Fachgeschäft besteht zum Großteil aus Verkäufern, sprich das ATU für PC Teile. Das ATU Verkäufer in der Regel weniger Ahnung haben als Leute die sich (wenn auch nur Hobbyhaft) damit beschäftigen steht ausser Frage. Jedoch sind für mich Tuner eher gleichzusetzen mit den Programmieren der PC Branche. Bleiben wir also bei deinem PC-Foren Beispiel, wieviel % der PC-Forum User haben mehr Erfahrung, know how und Ausbilungen als ein Programmierer? Wie viele der PC-Forum User können eine Software so umprogrammieren das sie am Ende besser läuft als das vom Hersteller aufgegebene Produkt? 

Sollten sich hinter den ganzen Forentunern bei euch nur fachkundige Leute verbergen (damit meine ich nicht Leute die Zündkerzen wechseln können), kann es sein das eure Com wirklich gut funktioniert und ihr am Ende auch bessere Maps zustande bringt als irgend ein Tuner der sich auf alle Marken spezialisiert. Jedoch wenn da auch nur ein paar sind die eben nicht vom Fach sind und denken das man mit ein paar Knopfdrücke eine super Map hinbekommt, wird es irgendwann auch Probleme geben. Die perfekte Map gibt es (wie ich schon zig mal sagte) einfach nicht. Es gibt gute Maps und es gibt schlechte Maps. Eine perfekte kann man nicht schreiben, dass weiß auch jeder der sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzt. So wie King und Beam es anfangs sagten hörte es sich so an als wären das x beliebige Leute die meinen eine Map kann man mal eben so aus paar Logfiles schreiben (ich denke das habe nicht nur ich so verstanden). Wenn hinter den Forentuner dann aber Leute stecken die wirklich Ahnung davon haben was sie machen und das zum Großteil sogar beruflich ist an der Sache wenig verwerfliches dran, ausser (in meinen Augen) das offline mappen. 

Trotzdem ist die Aussage (und darum ging es mir die ganze Zeit) falsch das ein "normaler" Tuner zu 95% bescheidene Maps macht. Wer sein Auto zu einem x beliebigen Tuner stellt ist selber schuld, bei Nissan gibt es für mich EINE Firma wo ich meine bzw wir unsere Autos abgeben und bei Subaru gibt es einen Mapper (aus England) der meinen Subaru abstimmt. Das sind z.B. zwei Firmen die sich speziell auf dieses Auto fixiert haben und dieser schreibt genau so gute Maps wie eure MHD Maps.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

Jofloh schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein PC Forum ..... lass es mich so ausdrücken....Du hast recht es gibt viele Schwätzer was das modding des PC betrifft. Es gibt aber auch viele die deutlich mehr davon verstehen als ein Fachgeschäft.



Und in einem PC Forum haben die User nur Ahnung von PC's und von sonst gar nix?
Ist doch deine Aussage.

Wenn hier nur Ahnungslose herumlaufen, wieso hast du dich hier extra angemeldet und postest rum?
Aufklaerung? Rumstaenkern?

Wer hat rumgeheult in eurem N54 Forum? Lauter Deppen und Ahnunglose in einem PC Forum die eine tolle Tuningapp misstrauisch betrachten und "aufgeklaert" werden muessen?
Ich bin lang genug im Netz unterwegs um solche Spielchen zu kennen, wo dann Foren von "gekapert" werden und eigentlich nur rumgestaenkert wird, viele Teile ins "Heimforum" verlinkt werden und wo sich die Spezialisten dort lustig drueber machen.
Viel Spass dabei.
Auf welchen Niveau ihr euch dabei bewegt, mal dir selber aus.

Btw. nicht wenig Geld was man ausgeben muss, fuer Eigenhaftung.
Aber ist ja alles haltbar und standfest


----------



## aloha84 (31. Dezember 2015)

Jofloh schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein PC Forum ..... lass es mich so ausdrücken....Du hast recht es gibt viele Schwätzer was das modding des PC betrifft.* Es gibt aber auch viele die deutlich mehr davon verstehen als ein Fachgeschäft*.



Mag stimmen, es gibt aber hier im Forum niemanden der sich besser mit Chips (egal ob GPU oder CPU etc.pp.) auskennt, als der Hersteller selbst.
Deshalb finde ich auch solche Aussagen wie "....*wir haben bewiesen* das mehr als 500NM mit DKG gehen....usw" seltsam.
Wem habt ihr da was bewiesen?
Tunern, dem Hersteller selber, oder wem?
Das liest sich immer so "locker flockig" "alles kein problem, da gibts keine Ausfälle"......und im nächsten Zug kommt immer durch, dass BMW den 335i nur drosselt um ihm vom M3 abzugrenzen.....dabei ist die erste Maßgabe eines Herstellers für Massenprodukte (genau das ist ein 335i) eine möglichst geringe Ausfallquote. Und "gering" heißt im 0,00x% - Bereich.
Kann ja sein, dass der Antriebstrang 400PS/500NM(und von mir aus mehr) in 95% der Fälle mitmacht, aber da fehlen 5% zu 100. Und 5% wäre für einen Hersteller ein unfassbarer Imageverlust.
Wer mehr Leistung fordert, hat höheren Verschleiß.
Mein Auto hat ein F40 Getriebe, die 40 steht für 400NM --> und nur weil ein paar dutzend Leute im Internet meinen "da hält locker 500-550NM aus!" würde ich nie darauf kommen, da mein Vertrauen reinzusetzen.....naja aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Mosed (31. Dezember 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mein Auto hat ein F40 Getriebe, die 40 steht für 400NM --> und nur weil ein paar dutzend Leute im Internet meinen "da hält locker 500-550NM aus!" würde ich nie darauf kommen, da mein Vertrauen reinzusetzen.....naja aber jedem das seine.



Das ein paar davon 500 Nm aushalten ist recht wahrscheinlich - die Frage ist nur wie lange. Wie du ja auch geschrieben hast, legt ein Hersteller seine Produkte für Langlebigkeit aus - zumindest die sehr teuren Teile. 
Ein Getriebe, dass für 400 Nm ausgelegt wird hat natürlich Sicherheitsreserven und wird nicht bei 401 Nm explodieren. Nur ob das Getriebe ständig 500 Nm aushält und auch nach 200.000 km noch einwandfrei funktioniert ist fraglich.
Ist halt die berühmte Gaussverteilung.

(Keine Ahnung wie hoch die Sicherheitsreserven bei Getrieben sind. 25% mehr Drehmoment ist natürlich schon eine Hausnummer)


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2015)

Der Alpina B3 hat 600NM, aber da ist die Frage was dort am Getriebe gemacht wurde.


----------



## aloha84 (31. Dezember 2015)

@Mosed
Bei den üblichen verdächtigen tunern gehen sie auf maximal 430NM --> und sie werden schon wissen warum sie eben keine 500NM anbieten.
Das hat nichts damit zu tun das sie zu blöd sind auf mehr abzustimmen, sondern das Ausfallrisiko ist einfach zu hoch.
Und wie du schon richtg schreibst, "langlebig" sind nicht 50tkm.....sondern 250tkm + x.


----------



## Riverna (31. Dezember 2015)

Die Aussagen was wie lange überhalb der Spezifikation aushält ist immer relativ. Es kommt sehr auf den Fahrstil an, dann wie oft man eben das plus abruft usw. Bestes Beispiel sind die Allrad Getriebe von Subaru... ausgeliefert wird der Wagen mit 292nm. Einige sagen das Getriebe hält bis 350nm aus, andere sagen bis 500nm. Die Wahrheit liegt wahrscheinlich bei 350nm bis 500nm... jedes Bauteil ist anders. Weil 5 Getriebe nun 500nm aushalten, kann das 6te trotzdem bei 350nm kaputt gehen. Mein Getriebe lebt mit seinen 400nm bisher recht gut, kann aber trotzdem in den nächsten 2.000 Kilometern kaputt gehen. Eine Garantie auf Herstellerangaben + x kann niemand geben, auch bei 2000 Userberichten nicht. 

Trotzdem wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, ich bin dann mal in der Werkstatt und man ließt von mir erst nächstes Jahr wieder was.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2015)

Hui, hätte nicht gedacht das diese Diskussion sogar einen Offiziellen hier ins Forum lockt, der sein Produkt vertritt. Erstmal Respekt dafür! 

Es werden ja unzählige Kilometer an Logfiles gefahren von allen möglichen Leuten. Nur sind das Meiste ja Kilometer, die im normalen Rumschaukelbetrieb gefahren werden. Ich glaube nicht das die Community ausgewiesene Testfahrer hat. Im Rennbetrieb wird die App warscheinlich auch nicht genutzt.

Wenn ich mir dann z.B. einen 335i xDrive holen und mit der App auf 400+PS bringe würde, hätte ich mit Sicherheit ziemlich schnell einen kaputten Motor, den ich von niemand ersetzt bekomme. Denn ich glaube nicht das die Community so viele Leute hat, die es ihrem N54 dermaßen hart besorgen. Mein A3 läuft schon seit über 150tkm mit erstem Motor und erstem Turbo, trotz meiner Fahrweise. Das aber auch nur aus dem Grund das Audis Testfahrer es der Kiste genauso hart besorgt haben.
Grade bei der Bewertung der Standfestigkeit des Antriebsstrangs würde ich allein die gefahrene Laufleistung nicht als Indikator nehmen, wieviel nm möglich sind. Da muss man einfach das Ding zerlegen und es berechnen. Denn ein Antriebsstrang wird von 100-200km/h Fahrten nicht wirklich gefordert. Fahrt mal mit so einem richtig aufgepusteten 400PS+ 335i über eine richtig derbe Schlagloch Landstraße ordentlich mit Vollgas, dass es nur so kracht im Auto. DAS ist eine Belastung und dabei kann auch schonmal was abreißen, wenn man deutlich mehr Drehmoment fährt als vorgesehen.

Nur weil ich ein getuntes Auto habe möchte ich ja nicht immer mit der Angst rumfahren, auf Landstraßen/Rennstrecke mein Auto nicht mehr benutzen zu dürfen oder mich zurückhalten zu müssen. Was mir an der ganzen Sache mit diesem Forumstuning fehlt ist einfach die Analyse. Es gibt dort auf jeden Fall eine Menge Leute mit Ahnung aber auch eine Menge Leute die nur Blödsinn beisteuern. Es wäre schon sehr ungewöhnlich das so eine große Community ausschließlich aus Kfz Leuten besteht, die genau wissen was sie da machen. Ich sehe ja selbst was es für Vollhonks gibt, die an Autos rumschrauben. Auch die werden dort mit Sicherheit vertreten sein.


----------



## aloha84 (31. Dezember 2015)

Riverna schrieb:


> Trotzdem wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, ich bin dann mal in der Werkstatt und man ließt von mir erst nächstes Jahr wieder was.



Joo guten Rutsch!


----------



## Zoon (31. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese N54 Forumsoptimierungen so toll sind, denke ich nicht  das die harte Dauervollgasfahrten so aushalten wie ein Serienmotor. Mich  würde mal so ein logfile von der originalen BMW Map interessieren.  Dieses müsste dann quasi das Optimum aufzeigen. Denn wenn ich eins mit  Sicherheit sagen kann, ist das die Tatsache das die original BMW  Software mit Sicherheit die langlebigste ist. Da wurden Millionen €  reingesteckt mit Prüfverfahren, wo Tuner nur von träumen können, damit  der Motor nicht hops geht.



Eben die Werkseinstellung muss nun mal "Failsave" sein und auf allen  klimatischen Bedingungen der Erde laufen. Kein Hersteller kann sich da  kosten noch imagemäßig massenweise Rückholaktionen leisten blos weil die  Kisten von Seriennummer a bis c - im kanadischen Winter nicht  anspringen, und so weiter.

Deswegen ist es schon lustig von "der  perfekten Map" zu hören. Dann müsste ich ja für jedes Wetter ne  "perfekte Map" aufspielen je nach rel. Luftfeuchte und Temperatur. OK  bei der Formel 1 macht man es wirklich wie beim Rennen in Mexiko bei der  dünnen Luft so hoch waren die noch nie ... aber soviel Zeit habe ich da  beim normalen Privatauto wirklich nicht ....


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2015)

Eine Sache die ich an der ganzen App Geschichte recht riskant finde, ist das kein Fachmann je das Auto sieht. Wenn ich mein Auto zum Tuner bringe, dann wird da sicherlich vorher ein Blick drauf geworfen, ob alles im Lot ist.
Bei der App kauft sich irgendein Hanswurst mit Bäckerausbildung(nicht persönlich nehmen bitte, ich mag Brötchen) die App und flasht auf seinen halb kaputten Motor neue Software. Der Motor zieht Falschluft ohne Ende, ein Wastegate ist festgegammelt und bei ATU haben die den Luftfilter von einem Renault eingebaut, weil der halt grade auf der Werkzeugkiste lag. Nur leider kann man sowas nicht aus dem Logfile erkennen. Klar wenn ein massiver Fehler vorliegt, dann ja. Jetzt wird das Kennfeld auf einen halb kaputten Motor angepasst. Dann wird der Motor durch Zufall (zum Glück)bei BMW wieder in Ordnung gebracht. Das jetzt das Kennfeld gar nicht mehr passt, dürfte ja wohl klar sein.


----------



## Jofloh (31. Dezember 2015)

Echt zu goldig hier.....könnte mich totlachen. 

Ja Anhand der Logfiles kann man erkennen ob ein Auto vernünftig läuft und man erkennt auch wenn es defekte gibt. 

Ich denke das geht alles zu weit und ist die Mühe nicht Wert.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (31. Dezember 2015)

Mosed schrieb:


> Das ein paar davon 500 Nm aushalten ist recht wahrscheinlich - die Frage ist nur wie lange. Wie du ja auch geschrieben hast, legt ein Hersteller seine Produkte für Langlebigkeit aus - zumindest die sehr teuren Teile.
> Ein Getriebe, dass für 400 Nm ausgelegt wird hat natürlich Sicherheitsreserven und wird nicht bei 401 Nm explodieren. Nur ob das Getriebe ständig 500 Nm aushält und auch nach 200.000 km noch einwandfrei funktioniert ist fraglich.
> Ist halt die berühmte Gaussverteilung.
> 
> (Keine Ahnung wie hoch die Sicherheitsreserven bei Getrieben sind. 25% mehr Drehmoment ist natürlich schon eine Hausnummer)



Wenn es nach 200.000 Kilometern nicht mehr in ordnung ist, kommt es zum Schrott und man baut ein gebrauchtes neues ein.
Oder überholt das alte oder neue, wobei das meist unwirtschaftlich sein wird. 

Aber... 

Manch einer der hier über N54 Softwaretuning mitreden möchte, weiß wahrscheinlich nicht einmal wo oder auf welcher Seite der Motor die Ölablassschraube hat.


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Alpina B3 hat 600NM, aber da ist die Frage was dort am Getriebe gemacht wurde.



Der hat das ZF 8HP70 verbaut - die 70 steht für 700Nm.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

Wer von euch Profis verwendet sowas: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fh6z5BW_meE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2015)

Cooles Teil, funktioniert in einer echten Kfz-Werkstatt aber nicht und wäre dort echt unpraktisch.  Die Idee finde ich aber geil!



Jofloh schrieb:


> Ja Anhand der Logfiles kann man erkennen ob ein Auto vernünftig läuft und man erkennt auch wenn es defekte gibt.


Wenn es irgendein grober Fehler ist, sicherlich. Fehler, die über die motoreigenen Sensoren nicht erfasst werden können wird man dort niemals sehen. Dann wären Leute wie ich ja komplett überflüssig.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (31. Dezember 2015)

Jofloh schrieb:


> Echt zu goldig hier.....könnte mich totlachen.
> 
> Ja Anhand der Logfiles kann man erkennen ob ein Auto vernünftig läuft und man erkennt auch wenn es defekte gibt.
> 
> Ich denke das geht alles zu weit und ist die Mühe nicht Wert.



Und wieso meldest du dich dann extra hier an? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2015)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Und wieso meldest du dich dann extra hier an? Versteh ich nicht.


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Es ist ja schließlich ein Diskussionsforum und kein Übereinstimmungsforum. Wenn alle der gleichen Meinung wären, können wir uns ja über nichts unterhalten.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

Na wir sind Lernresistent und begreifen es einfach nicht.
Auch wenn extra einer von einem Fachforum herkommt.

Ich glaub ich sollt mal in einem HiFi Forum fragen welches Kabel fuer Lautsprecher am besten klingt.
Gibt auch gute Spezialisten daufer und unterhaltsam ist es fast immer 

@Badfrag, dann muss man halt die Werkstatt so gestalten das so ein Hilfsmittel eingesetzt werden kann


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2015)

Dann müsste ich aber die Werkstatt komplett neu erfinden.  Ich bleib lieber bei der Hebebühne, ist wesendlich bequemer als im liegen zu schrauben. Unterm Auto liegen mache ich nur wenn es wirklich muss. Bei Motorausbau spart man sich bei einigen Daimlers z.B. fast 20 Minuten, wenn man sich einmal kurz drunterlegt, da geht das dann i.O..


----------



## Jofloh (31. Dezember 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Cooles Teil, funktioniert in einer echten Kfz-Werkstatt aber nicht und wäre dort echt unpraktisch.  Die Idee finde ich aber geil!
> 
> 
> Wenn es irgendein grober Fehler ist, sicherlich. Fehler, die über die motoreigenen Sensoren nicht erfasst werden können wird man dort niemals sehen. Dann wären Leute wie ich ja komplett überflüssig.



Es geht hierbei nicht darum den Fehlerspeicher auszulesen wie In der Werkstatt oder den Fehler und ein paar Ist Zustände zu ermitteln via OBD Aufzeichnungstool sondern die Fahrzustände während der Fahrt zu ermitteln.
Wenn dann alles in Ordnung ist ist auch nix defekt. Sollte irgendein Wert daneben liegen geht die Diagnose und Fehlersuche los.  Das sollte Dir dann wieder bekannt sein. Schau Dir den geposteten log einmal an dann siehst Du das man alles daraus erlesen kann sofern es Dir möglich ist das zu deuten. Sollte ein plumper Unterdruckschlauch bspw. Angescheuert sein wird das Boost target nicht erreicht. Das erkennt man im log bevor die MKL kommt und kann entsprechend handeln.

Sollte der Schlauch durch sein kommt die MKL mit dem Fehler 3100 für Boostleak erst da wird der Punkt kommen wo Du den Fehler erkunden kannst und erstmal suchen wirst.

Was ich damit sagen will ist ...wenn ein Kunde zu Dir in die Werkstatt kommt und sagt ich habe keine volle Leistung mehr, geht ihr auf die Suche mit dem Auslesegerät ,wenn dann kein Fehler hinterlegt ist geht die Suche los. Anhand des logfiles kann man aber erkennen was los ist und das bevor die MKL kommt. Ich komme selbst aus einer Werkstatt und kenne die Diagnosetools und weiß das kaum ein Schrauber die Fehler richtig deuten und ermitteln  kann weil Viel zu oft die teuren Lehrgänge und Fortbildungsseminare eingespart werden. Also erzähl mir nix.

Das tool der App könnte tatsächlich für Werkstätten dienen da solche Aufzeichnungen die graphisch dargestellt werden über die ist Zusätze kaum in den überteuerten Diagnosegeräten zu finden sind und sehr umständlich zu bedienen ausserdem wurde die App bisher nur für den N54 entwickelt von daher für Werkstätten kaum realisierbar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Leistung so dermaßen gesteigert wird, dass es eigentlich sofort auffällt, oder im Motorraum ein Turbo lauert, der von der Größe her einem LKW entstammen können, wäre mir persönlich das zu heiß. Irgendwann kennt einen die Polizei im Landkreis, wenn das Auto ein wenig auffälliger ist.
> Ganz blöd sind die auch nicht. Rauscht man dann auf nem Zubringer o.ä. mit einem Tempo davon, dass es eigentlich vorne und hinten nicht zum Auto passt, werden die auch aufmerksam.



Einem N54 siehst du die Leistung nicht an, nicht von Außen und auch nicht im Motorraum.
Selbst mit Upgradeturbos sieht nur ein Kenner, dass andere Turbos verbaut sind.



Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir z.B. das Video von King anschaue und seine angegeben 400PS, glaube ich auch nicht das er diese 100% erreicht. Da der Skyline vom Kumpel etwas schneller ist, die gleiche Leistung (zu dem Zeitpunkt sogar etwas weniger) und das gleiche Gewicht hat, im Endeffekt trotzdem 1 Sekunde schneller war. Kann sein das King die Leistung von 400PS trotzdem hat und der Skyline einfach nur "besser" übersetzt ist, kann aber genau so gut sein das er nur 375PS hat und daher der Unterschied kommt. Ohne Prüfstand weiß man es nicht...



Du musst auch bedenken, dass ich in dem Video Schlupf hatte, es nass war und ich im 4. anstatt 3. Gang gestartet bin.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mein Auto hat ein F40 Getriebe, die 40 steht für 400NM --> und nur weil ein paar dutzend Leute im Internet meinen "da hält locker 500-550NM aus!" würde ich nie darauf kommen, da mein Vertrauen reinzusetzen.....naja aber jedem das seine.



Es kommt auch auf's Getriebe an. Nicht jedes Getriebe verhält sich bei einer Leistungssteigerung gleich.
Negativbeispiel ist z.B. der Automat von GM im E39 530d, das hält nix aus.
Positivbeispiele sind die DSGs mit Nasskupplung aus dem VW Konzern, die meisten Varianten machen quasi alles mit.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2016)

Kommt natürlich auch dann drauf an wie man fährt. Bei nen Hecktriebler oder Frontantrieb mag es noch einigermassen gehen, nen Allrad hingegen nimmt so Sacher schon viel mehr übel.. da wird überflüssige Kraft welche die Kupplung (meist ja ab Werk so ausgelegt dass sie los lässt bevor es das Getriebe killt, bei getunten Autos dann oft verstärkt... [die Kupplung, nedd das Getriebe]) abfangen sollte halt in Schlupf und Rauch umgewandelt.. bei 4WD geht das voll auf Antiebswellen, Gelenke und Getriebe.

Ich bin nicht so ein BMW Kenner, aber das erste Haldex-Getriebe von VW das in 4motion, quattro etc. eingebaut wurde (also alles auf Golf Plattform mit quer eingebauten Motoren) hatte nen maximales Eingangsmoment von 4.500NM ..... All die Kenner dürfen sich jetzt mal ausrechnen wie viel je nach Getriebe- und Achsübersetzung da im 1. Gang los gelassen werden wenn der Motor Serienmässige 320NM hatte.... und dann gen gleichen Wert noch mal rechnen mit 30% mehr Motordrehmoment....  

Denn das Motordrehmoment ist bei Haltbarkeitsaussagen im Grunde nen Stammtischwert, aber keiner der grosse Aussagekraft hat.

Und was Haltbarkeit angeht.. die fängt ab 200.000 an.. alles darunter is Glück  

Wir hatten bei unseren Mitsubishis mechanische Sperrdifferenziale drinnen, und es gab da den einen oder anderen Mitbewerber der is nachm Start 50m weit gekommen, dann hats ihm alles zerlegt.. und das nur wegen "ein paar NM mehr"..


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Deshalb kann man z.B. damit arbeiten, dass man das Drehmoment im ersten Gang begrenzt. Beziehungsweise wurde das bei manch einem Auto schon ab Werk so umgesetzt...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2016)

Da stellt sich nur die frage, inwiefern das freizeit/hobby-tuner machen. (bevor es diskussionen gibt-> Ist NICHT abwertend gemeint!) Denke eher das es da heißt "Muß es aushalten", "Wird es aushalten"  oder "Gib im ersten nicht so viel gas".


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Denke eher ihr bzw. manch einer sollte das Klischee der unbegabten Szene ablegen.
Ich bin auch nur wie du es nennst Freizeit und Hobbytuner. In einem meiner Autos ist das Seriensteuergerät für den Motor gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Denn ich fahre mit komplett frei programmierbarer Steuerung. Diese habe ich mit einem Freund für das Auto erstellt. 
Es gibt viele die das Wissen dazu haben, indem sie es sich ganz schlicht über Jahre angeeignet haben. Die Tunerfirmen sind nicht immer besser. Mein Freund ist zum Beispiel absoluter Profi im Hardware und Software Tuning, aber nur bei ein paar Motoren. Die dann aber sehr gut. Er hat ganz unbedarft in einer Scheune angefangen mit dem Tuning. Ein Bekannter von mir ist wiederum Inhaber eines bekannten Tuners. Dieser lässt sich jene Motoren bei besagtem Freund bauen und abstimmen.
Die kleinen Unbekannten sind nicht immer pauschal dümmer, schlechter, unerfahrener...


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2016)

Das Klischee einer unbegabten Szene?! Wieder von euch. Wer von uns hat das gesagt? Ihr verwechselt Kritik mit Abwertung. Ich sagte ja bereits, dass ich aus Sympathie gerne Opel fahre. Von der Arbeit her hatte ich noch bis vor drei Wochen einen Passat Alltrack voll ausgestattet und auf 300 PS gebracht von MTM. Die Firma hat es eindeutig drauf, das haben sie mindestens mit ihren bimotor-Projekten gezeigt. Allein darauf mal eben gerade (ein Jahr Entwicklung/nur wenige logs) eine passende map zu schreiben ist sicherlich nicht ohne und ich frage mich beispielsweise ob Wedge das auch so aus dem Ärmel schütteln könnte?
Trotzdem warnen die einen beim 240 zu 300PS flash, dass manche Bauteile dadurch eindeutig gefährdet sind und  ich würde ihnen nur mit Vorbehalt zutrauen dass sie meine Opel richtig einschätzen können. Nur weil sie auf einem Gebiet gut sind, heißt das noch lange nicht dass sie es überall drauf haben. Dort hinterfrage ich also ebenfalls und das obwohl sie mehr leisten als "nur" das schrittweise feintunen immer der gleichen map. Auch dass diese Jungs mir garantieren, dass es läuft und für eventuelle Schäden/Kosten aufkommen, hilft da nicht genug.
Was ich sagen will ist dass nur weil wir eurem System (das ganze inklusive drumherum und der Foren usw.) nicht uneingeschränkt vertrauen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass wir es nicht interessant oder überhaupt wertschätzen. Also bitte unterstelle uns das auch nicht. Dein letzter post, ob gewollt oder nicht, ist nämlich nichts anderes.


----------



## Zoon (1. Januar 2016)

Opel / GM -> geh zu EDS. Oder SKN.
Zu den Rest enthalte ich mal da werden sämtlichen okkulten Klischees erfüllt oder Hifi Forum Voodoo ...


----------



## Verminaard (1. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das Klischee einer unbegabten Szene?! Wieder von euch. Wer von uns hat das gesagt? Ihr verwechselt Kritik mit Abwertung......
> ....Was ich sagen will ist dass nur weil wir eurem System (das ganze inklusive drumherum und der Foren usw.) nicht uneingeschränkt vertrauen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass wir es nicht interessant oder überhaupt wertschätzen. Also bitte unterstelle uns das auch nicht. Dein letzter post, ob gewollt oder nicht, ist nämlich nichts anderes.



+1 

Hier fehlen die "Gefaellt mir" Buttons.


Frohes Neues euch Allen!


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2016)

Oh, stimmt.frohes Neues!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Denke eher ihr bzw. manch einer sollte das Klischee der unbegabten Szene ablegen.
> Ich bin auch nur wie du es nennst Freizeit und Hobbytuner.


Hmpf... Dann gib mir einen anderen begriff!
Wie wäre es denn mit zauberlehrling ersten grades, freizeitlicher motorsoftware-schrauber, kurven-veränderer oder auto-schrauber? Für "tuning-schmiede" oder einfach "tuner" fehlt euch jedenfalls, in meinen augen, der kommerzielle bezug oder hab ich da was überlesen?


> In einem meiner Autos ist das Seriensteuergerät für den Motor gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Denn ich fahre mit komplett frei programmierbarer Steuerung. Diese habe ich mit einem Freund für das Auto erstellt.


Also machst du sowas beruflich/nebenberuflich oder? Wenn nicht, stellt sich mir die frage warum? Selbst als gelegenheits-job dürfte sowas geld bringen und du scheinst recht überzeugt von dir.


> Es gibt viele die das Wissen dazu haben, indem sie es sich ganz schlicht über Jahre angeeignet haben.


Irgendwo ist es aber auch wie in pc-foren... Es gibt etliche die das hobby schon über jahre haben, ahnung müssen sie aber dennoch nicht zwangsläufig besitzen.
Oder um es anders aus zu drücken, um erfahrung zu sammeln muß man fehler machen und diese vor allem als solche erkennen. Dazu muß man wiederum seinem eigenen tun kritisch gegenüber stehen. Wie oft hast du schon geflucht, weil du im nachhinein gemerkt hast das du an einer stelle sch... entschieden hast?


> Die Tunerfirmen sind nicht immer besser.


Aber auch nicht zwangsläufig schlechter. Deren rahmen ist ein anderer denn während ihr einfach los macht und schaut wo es hin geht, muß eine firma das gesetzes-konform bekommen und für ihr tun einstehen. So wie ich das sehe ist beim "foren-tuning" (gib mir einen anderen begriff, wenn der dir nicht gefällt) nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Und um nochmal auf den ursprung dieses geplänkels zurück zu kommen, denktst du/ denkt ihr immer daran, in den unteren gängen das drehmoment zu begrenzen damit sich ggf. das getriebe nicht auflöst?


Verminaard schrieb:


> Frohes Neues euch Allen!


Schließe mich an und wünsche uns allen noch flächendenkend diesen winter min. einen halben meter schnee.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Ich muss euch beiden nichts beweisen. Ihr seid die ganze Zeit sinnlos am hinterfragen, wovon ihr null Ahnung habt.
Auf konkrete Fragen wurde ja bereits von der Person geantwortet, die sich hier extra angemeldet hat. Aber auch auf die Antworten kommen wieder nur dumme Sprüche, statt dass ihr euch bedankt.
PS: Daher denke ich, dass es hier keinen Sinn macht, auf dieses Thema weiter einzugehen...


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Denke eher ihr bzw. manch einer sollte das Klischee der unbegabten Szene ablegen.
> Ich bin auch nur wie du es nennst Freizeit und Hobbytuner. In einem meiner Autos ist das Seriensteuergerät für den Motor gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Denn ich fahre mit komplett frei programmierbarer Steuerung. Diese habe ich mit einem Freund für das Auto erstellt.
> Es gibt viele die das Wissen dazu haben, indem sie es sich ganz schlicht über Jahre angeeignet haben. Die Tunerfirmen sind nicht immer besser. Mein Freund ist zum Beispiel absoluter Profi im Hardware und Software Tuning, aber nur bei ein paar Motoren. Die dann aber sehr gut. Er hat ganz unbedarft in einer Scheune angefangen mit dem Tuning. Ein Bekannter von mir ist wiederum Inhaber eines bekannten Tuners. Dieser lässt sich jene Motoren bei besagtem Freund bauen und abstimmen.
> Die kleinen Unbekannten sind nicht immer pauschal dümmer, schlechter, unerfahrener...



Welche Steuerung fährst Du denn?

Und wie heißt der Tuner, bei dem Dein Bekannter der Inhaber ist?


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Welche Steuerung fährst Du denn?
> 
> Und wie heißt der Tuner, bei dem Dein Bekannter der Inhaber ist?



Nach dem Themenverlauf hier habe ich bewusst keine Namen genannt. Aus dem Grund da das ganze rufschädigend sein könnte, so wie das Thema hier bisher durch den Kakao gezogen wurde.

Bezüglich der Steuerung fahren wir je nach Auto und Motor unterschiedliche. Megasquirt, Alpha N, oder Kombinationen, je nachdem was gewünscht ist oder naheliegend ist. Ja... Mein Freund macht da auch Geld mit. (Motorbau plus Softwareabstimmung).


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Januar 2016)

Manchmal ist es ja lustig, so ein Geplänkel mitzuverfolgen, aber was hier schon seitenlang abgeht, ist nicht nur unhöflich, sondern teilweise aggressiv.
Der Streit schien doch schon fast aus der Welt geräumt. Warum nun wieder solche Verbalattacken?

Ich war bislang ein unbeteiligter Leser, aber scheinbar gilt immer noch das Sprichwort: "getroffene Hunde bellen".


----------



## Verminaard (1. Januar 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Nach dem Themenverlauf hier habe ich bewusst keine Namen genannt. Aus dem Grund da das ganze rufschädigend sein könnte, so wie das Thema hier bisher durch den Kakao gezogen wurde.


Du fuehlst dich durch den Kakao gezogen weil hier Fragen aufkommen?
Wurde schon paar mal erwaehnt das hier Zweifel und Kritik herrschen, aber kaum einer von uns zieht hier das Alles durch den Kakao. *Cleriker* hat das nochmal betont.

Wenn natuerlich jede Kritik als Angriff gesehen wird, dann brauchen wir gar nicht zu disktuieren.
Koennt "ihr" in eurem Tunerforum weiterhin lustig ueber die PC-Nerds machen, wovon ich ueberzeugt bin das das jetzt schon passiert.
Ich kann an dieser Stelle nur nochmal betonen: nur weil das ein PC-Hardwareforum ist, laufen hier nicht nur Leute rum die von Autos absolut Null Ahnung haben.
Gibt den ein oder anderen Profi, der mit der Materie sein Geld verdient.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Nach dem Themenverlauf hier habe ich bewusst keine Namen genannt. Aus dem Grund da das ganze rufschädigend sein könnte, so wie das Thema hier bisher durch den Kakao gezogen wurde.



Alles klar...... Warum habe ich an der Stelle nichts anderes erwartet?



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Steuerung fahren wir je nach Auto und Motor unterschiedliche. Megasquirt, Alpha N, oder Kombinationen, je nachdem was gewünscht ist oder naheliegend ist.



Welche MS denn genau? Alpha-N ist nur ein Modus, keine Steuerung.

Also welche? Welche MS? Und in welchem Auto?


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Ihr schreibt euch hier seitenweise etwas zusammen, das ist unglaublich. Eure Aufklärungsversuche bezüglich des Verhalten auf das Zwischenmenschliche bezogen hier womit manch einer wie Cleriker immer wieder aufkommt, könnt ihr aber gerne behalten. Wieso? Fasst euch an die eigene Nase. Denn ihr seid doch die, die seit Seiten fast nur Quatsch verzapfen hier.

Durch den Kakao gezogen fühle ich mich nicht. Ich sagte jediglich ihr zieht das Thema durch den Kakao. Mir ihr meine ich auch nicht alle, aber die richtigen fühlten sich ja gleich angesprochen.
Verbalen austeilen... Ihr merkt wohl selber nichts mehr.

Zeiss, deine Reaktion wunderte mich aber jetzt. Wenn es dich interessiert, dann schreibe mir eine private Nachricht, eventuell antworte ich ja.

Im übrigen bin ich nicht Mitglied im besagten Forum und mache mich auch nicht über jemanden hier anderswo lustig. Das ist leider nur eine Unterstellung von dir.
Achja, ich unterstelle auch niemand blind, dass er keine Ahnung hat. Aber manch einer hat sich hier mit seinem "Wissen" selber offenbart. Da war dann anhand des geschriebenen doch klar was Sache ist.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Zeiss, deine Reaktion wunderte mich aber jetzt.



Warum wundert sie Dich denn so? Ich habe mich sehr lange und sehr intensiv mit der MS beschäftigt und habe sie auch schon zur Anwendung gebracht.



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Wenn es dich interessiert, dann schreibe mir eine private Nachricht, eventuell antworte ich ja.



Mein Gott, dann mach halt ein Geheimnis draus, wenn es Dir dann besser geht. Manche müssen sich echt aufspielen...


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Du verstehst mich hier leider falsch, Zeiss, bzw. hast ein falsches Bild. Ich dachte mit dem Angebot der persönlichen Nachfrage hätte ich es dir verständlich gemacht, trotz deiner vorschnellen und falschen Beurteilung. Aber das stoss ja abermals auf Missverständnis. Schade!


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

Ich habe Dir eine einfache Frage gestellt, okay, es waren zwei. Wenn Du lieber rumlaberst, dann mach es. Auf so ein Kindergarten habe ich absolut kein Bock.

So wie Du hier rumtust, hätte ich sowas erwartet: MS v3.57 mit Softwarestand XYZ, Motor XY, wird vollsequenziell gefahren. (nur als Beispiel) Fertig. Aber nö. Okay, von mir aus.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Ich sehe hier kein Kindergartenverhalten. Ich erkläre es dir auch noch einmal kurz: Hättest du mir schlicht geschrieben statt mit Vorurteilen zu antworten, hätte ich dir deine Frage auch explizit und ausführlich beantwortet, mit allen Details, gerne auch Bilder.
Aber wenn ich öffentlich schreibe welche Motoren, wie wo welches Tuning, dann geht damit auch einher, welcher Tuner es womöglich oder wahrscheinlich ist.
Und den wollte ich eben nicht öffentlich nennen, wie schon gesagt. Leider hast du den Beitrag in eine gänzlich andere Richtung aufgenommen...


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Zeiss, deine Reaktion wunderte mich aber jetzt. Wenn es dich interessiert, dann schreibe mir eine private Nachricht, eventuell antworte ich ja.



Ob gewollt oder nicht, das liest sich bockig. Deshalb wird Zeiss so reagiert haben und genau so fing hier auch alles an. Wenn man vernünftige Reaktionen erwartet, sollte man seine Worte auch entsprechend wählen. Das liest sich einfach wie von einem zickigen Schulmädchen, oder derartiges.

Warum schlägst du erst etwas vor und dann kommst du mit vielleicht um die Ecke? Antwort gibt's erst wenn er bitte bitte macht, oder was? Genau so wirkt das!

Mit dem tuning das gleiche. Ihr wollt ein Produkt anpreisen, okay. Dann stellt eich aber auch einfach den Fragen und fertig. Sich immer gleich angegriffen fühlen ist doch Quatsch. Man kann sich nicht vor etliche andere Menschen Stellen und sagen: Dies und das ist jetzt so und ich will nichts weiter hören! Das funktioniert nicht. War einer von euch mal auf ner Messe, am besten selbst als Aussteller? Dass man dann Fragen und Skepsis serviert bekommt, ist völlig normal und hat nichts mit Unterstellungen, oder irgendeiner Form von Angriff zu tun.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum schlägst du erst etwas vor und dann kommst du mit vielleicht um die Ecke? Antwort gibt's erst wenn er bitte bitte macht, oder was? Genau so wirkt das!
> .



Bitte was? Ich habe ihm vorgeschlagen mir zu schreiben und hätte geantwortet. Steht weiter oben. Vielleicht hätte sich ein interessanter Austausch ergeben.
Stattdessen gab es nur einen Spruch "aufspielen, rumlabern...". Bin doch nicht da, um deine Erwartungen hier zu erfüllen.
Aber ich muss schon sagen, ich hätte das  "vielleicht" weglassen sollen. Oder einen Smile dahinter setzen. Das war eigentlich lustig gemeint. Ich hätte natürlich geantwortet! Aber stimmt schon, das kann man falsch verstehen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier kein Kindergartenverhalten.  Ich erkläre es dir auch noch einmal kurz: Hättest du mir schlicht  geschrieben statt mit Vorurteilen zu antworten, hätte ich dir deine  Frage auch explizit und ausführlich beantwortet, mit allen Details,  gerne auch Bilder.



Ich habe Dir zwei Fragen gestellt, klar und deutlich. Dann kommst Du mit "schreib mir eine PN, dann antworte ich _vielleicht_".  Ich könnte mich genau so hinstellen und sagen, Du kannst es mir auch  per PN schreiben. Aber nö, es wird nur so ein blödes Geschwätz  geschrieben, diese Geheimnistueherei geht mir mittlerweile echt aus den Sack. Egal, sch**ss drauf. Du hast Dich für mich selber in die Schublade "Labertasche" reinmanövriert. Keine weiteren Fragen.



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Aber  wenn ich öffentlich schreibe welche Motoren, wie wo welches Tuning,  dann geht damit auch einher, welcher Tuner es womöglich oder  wahrscheinlich ist.
> Und den wollte ich eben nicht öffentlich nennen, wie schon gesagt.  Leider hast du den Beitrag in eine gänzlich andere Richtung  aufgenommen...



Wo und welches Tuning war gar nicht die Frage und interessiert mich  nicht die Bohne und es war auch nicht die Frage. Ausser, dass mich  interessiert hat, Inhaber welcher Firma Dein Bekannter ist. Alles stinknormale und einfache Fragen.


----------



## Lee (1. Januar 2016)

Als meist stiller Mitleser möchte ich nun auch ein Wort verlieren:

Ich plädiere dafür, dieses Thema an dieser Stelle zu begraben. Eine Diskussion ist das schon lange nicht mehr, sondern letztendlich nur noch ein sich gegenseitig irgendwelche Dinge an den Kopf werfen. Das alles führt doch zu nichts. Ich finde wir sollten uns wieder alle mal beruhigen, um wieder wie erwachsene Menschen miteinander umgehen zu können. Ich mag diesen Thread und fände es sehr schade, wenn er wieder, und vllt diesmal endgültig, geschlossen wird, weil es hier eskaliert.

@different Topic

Zu meinem zwitschernden Auto: Ich hab dieser Tage mal das Auto aufgebockt und das ganze etwas näher untersucht. Das Rad hinten rechts lässt sich von Hand definitiv schwerer drehen als alle anderen Räder. Aber auch das Rad hinten links lässt sich ein klein wenig schwerer drehen, als die Vorderräder. Auch sehen beide hinteren Bremsscheiben deutlich fertiger aus als die vorne. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Wenn man am Rad hinten rechts dreht, dann lässt es sich nicht gleichmäßig schwer drehen, sondern mal etwas leichter, mal etwas schwerer. Aber das wiederrum gleichmäßig, also immer am gleichen Drehpunkt schwerer oder leichter.

Letztendlich ist damit meine ich ziemlich klar, dass die Bremse ne Macke hat. Ich hatte irgendwie gehofft, dass sich das Problem durch Abnehmen des Rades auf magische Weise löst, aber das wär ja auch zu schön gewesen 

Werkstatt macht am 4. Januar wieder auf, dann werd ich in der früh der erste sein, der dort aufschlägt. Hoffentlich haben die Zeit für mich!


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

@Lee: Welches Auto ist es denn?


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2016)

War das nicht so, dass es in der Kurve weniger wurde und beim bremsen verschwand?


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe Dir zwei Fragen gestellt, klar und deutlich. Dann kommst Du mit "schreib mir eine PN, dann antworte ich _vielleicht_".  Ich könnte mich genau so hinstellen und sagen, Du kannst es mir auch  per PN schreiben. Aber nö, es wird nur so ein blödes Geschwätz  geschrieben, diese Geheimnistueherei geht mir mittlerweile echt aus den Sack. Egal, sch**ss drauf. Du hast Dich für mich selber in die Schublade "Labertasche" reinmanövriert. Keine weiteren Fragen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wo und welches Tuning war gar nicht die Frage und interessiert mich  nicht die Bohne und es war auch nicht die Frage. Ausser, dass mich  interessiert hat, Inhaber welcher Firma Dein Bekannter ist. Alles stinknormale und einfache Fragen.



Naja Zeiss, wenn du in Schubladen denkst, ist es dein Problem und nicht meines.
Auch ist es dein Problem, wenn es dir auf den Sack geht und du dich hier aufregst. Ich sehe in deinem Verhalten hier anhand deiner Ausdrucksweise ein saures Kind, das nicht sofort bekommen hat was es wollte und mich zwei mal falsch verstanden hat.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

Lol, ja, ist in Ordnung. Auf eine stinkeinfache so rumzutun als wäre es mega geheim, naja, wenn Du es nötig hast, dann mach das.

Ich habe schon einen M54 und einen M62 mitumgebaut, beides für E30...


----------



## Lee (1. Januar 2016)

Ja genau @ Cleriker

Ein Hyundai i30 Kombi BJ2012 @ Zeiss

Angeblich soll es da Probleme mit festgerosteten Handbremszügen gegeben haben. Wobei mein Wagen zumindest nicht von der offiziellen Rückrufaktion betroffen war, weil der erst später gebaut wurde. Aber vllt ist der Fehler ja immernoch vorhanden? Werkstatt wird das hoffentlich aufklären und über Garantie abwickeln. Genau um so nen Shit zu vermeiden hatte ich damals eigentlich  nen Neuwagen gekauft...


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

Dann ist es besser einfach in die Werkstatt zu fahren als selbst da rumzudoktorn, zumal Du ja noch Garantie/Gewährleistung hast.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Lol, ja, ist in Ordnung. Auf eine stinkeinfache so rumzutun als wäre es mega geheim, naja, wenn Du es nötig hast, dann mach das.



Da haben wir halt eine andere Ansichtsweise. Aber ich hatte dir angeboten es zu beantworten. Wenn dir die private Nachricht zuviel ist, verstehe ich das. 
Aber dass du dich deshalb so verhälst ist nicht in ordnung, aber gut.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

Das ist nicht etwas um was man ein riesen Geheimnis macht. Aber scheinbar brauchst Du es.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Die Meinung sei dir gegönnt. Im übrigen zweifel ich nicht daran, dass du dich eventuell gut auskennst, zwecks deinem Motorumbaubeispiel. Ich wünsche trotz allem einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Januar 2016)

Deine Zweifel, dass ich mich _eventuell_ gut auskenne, gehen mir sonst wo vorbei.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (1. Januar 2016)

Wieso bringst du dann Beispiele? Übrigens, lies es vielleicht nochmals. Ich zweifel eben nicht. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie weitreichend gut du dich auskennst.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2016)

Ich finde wenn man etwas im Internet erwähnt, sollte man einfache Fragen auch einfach beantworten und nicht so rumeiern... das wirkt immer etwas Labertaschen mässig. Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden... 
Das ist genau so wie die Leute in den Foren: "Ich habe jetzt deutlich mehr Leistung als vorher"... auf die Frage wieviel genau, kommt dann meistens das es nicht jeder wissen muss. Wieso hält man dann nicht einfach die Fresse und sagt nix? Wenn mich jemand fragt sag ich die Gurke hat 218PS und fertig. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du musst auch bedenken, dass ich in dem Video Schlupf hatte, es nass war und ich im 4. anstatt 3. Gang gestartet bin.



Meine "Angaben" waren ebenfalls im 4ten Gang um eine noch größere unterschiedliche Übersetzung etwas zu umgehen. Das mit dem Schlupf seh ich nicht so als Problem, wird dir nicht viel Zeit gekostet haben  Wobei man auch dazu sagen muss das der Skyline wohl noch ein paar Kilo weniger wiegen wird als dein BMW. Daher eventuell die schlechtere Zeit.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (2. Januar 2016)

Riverna, wenn man schon sieht oder gelesen hat, dass ich keine Namen nenne, weder vom Freund noch vom bekannten Tuner, aber trotzdem hingeht und direkt fragt, sich dann frech darüber aufregt dass man öffentlich keine Antwort bekommt, dazu noch das Angebot die Frage privat zu beantworten ausschlägt, ja dann...
Zumal bei öffentlicher Beantwortung dann vielleicht weitere Fragen gekommen wären.

Eigentlich erwähnte ich es nur, um ein kleines Gegenbeispiel zu geben, zu dem was vorher hier gesagt wurde: Eben dass es auch kleine und eher unbekannte Menschen gibt (unbekannt je nachdem aus welche Szene man kommt), die trotzdem sehr gutes Tuning bieten können.
Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Darüber hinaus möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass das keine einfache Frage ist, wie ihr beide schreibt. Mit der Antwort jener wäre schon einmal klar, wo ich mitarbeite. Das ist je nach Ansichtssache schon etwas sehr persönliches bezogen auf ein öffentlichen Forum wo jeder nachlesen kann.
Bin ja nicht bei Facebook hier.  Wenn du das wiederum ohne Problem machen würdest, ist das eben deine Sache.
Dein Vergleich zur Leistungsangabe eines Motors hinkt stark, bzw. ist das wieder etwas anderes.
Bezüglich Fresse halten und nichts sagen: Ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, das manch einer hier so neugierig ist.

Ich bin meist ein stiller Mitleser hier. Und wer weiß, vielleicht hätte es u.a. deshalb nacher noch geheißen, ich möchte hier nur Werbung machen...
Du zeigst z.B. einiges oder auch vieles von deinen Autos. Finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Nur heißt es im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass ich ebenfalls so verfahre.
Da kann man nicht erwarten, dass andere Menschen die eigenen Erwartungen immer erfüllen und wenn sie dem nicht nachkommen, noch nachzufeuern.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2016)

Ich schreibe aber auch nichts in Forum, wo ich am Ende keine Fragen zu beantworten will und genau das ist der Punkt den ich absolut nicht verstehen kann. Wenn ich nicht möchte das über ein bestimmtes Thema gesprochen wird (gibt es bei mir auch einige) erwähne ich dies nicht und gebe den Leuten nicht eine Vorlage. Du hättest das ganze auch so schreiben können ohne es groß zu erwähnen das dein Bekannter Inhaber einer Tuningfirma ist. Und ich weiß nicht wirklich was das mit persönlich zu tun hat, wenn du beantwortest ob ihr eine MS1, MS2 oder MS3 verbaut habt. Er hat doch nicht nach Einzelheiten gefragt... Wer aber groß erzählt das er Erfahrung mit Produkt X hat braucht sich nicht wundern wenn man nachfragt. Genau so muss ich mit Gegenfragen rechnen wenn ich sage das ich schonmal eine Map mit geschrieben habe, welche Teile wir in dem Fahrzeug verbaut haben usw. Wenn ich das nicht möchte darf ich dieses Thema nicht ansprechen bzw darf ich schon muss mich dann aber über abfällige Kommentare nicht wundern. 

Versteh es bitte nicht falsch, mich persönlich interessiert weder dein Kumpel noch das Projekt was ihr hattet. Ich kann die Reaktion von Zeiss nur gut verstehen.


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2016)

> Ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, das manch einer hier so neugierig ist.
> 
> Ich bin meist ein stiller Mitleser hier. Und wer weiß, vielleicht hätte  es u.a. deshalb nacher noch geheißen, ich möchte hier nur Werbung  machen...
> Du zeigst z.B. einiges oder auch vieles von deinen Autos. Finde ich  völlig in Ordnung. Nur heißt es im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass ich  ebenfalls so verfahre.
> Da kann man nicht erwarten, dass andere Menschen die eigenen Erwartungen  immer erfüllen und wenn sie dem nicht nachkommen, noch  nachzufeuern.



Das in einem öffentlichen Forum die Leute Informationen haben wollen und neugierig sind sollte eigentlich bekannt sein, schließlich ist es ja dafür da sein persönliches Wissen zu erweitern. Und damit sollte auch klar sein das man sich mit Posts die den O-Ton haben "Ich weiß was, sags aber nicht" kein Freunde macht. Selbiges gilt für Posts die auf PNs verweisen. Wenn du etwas nur an bestimmte User per PN rausgeben willst, dann mach das ohne es öffentlich zu erwähnen, dann kann sich auch keiner beschweren.

Soetwas kann man nämlich auch als Spam werten. Folglich mein moderativer Hinweis dazu: entweder du beteiligst Dich an der Diskussion mit nützlichen Infos, oder du lässt es bleiben - gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen die sich hier offensichtlich nur aus einem Grund angemeldet haben. Wir brauchen hier keine User die den anderen permanent erklären wie wenig Ahnung sie nicht haben, im Gegenzug aber nicht bereit sind das Wissen der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer zu erweitern wenn Fragen kommen.

Und damit wieder BTT pls.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2016)

Mal eine etwas realitaetsbezogenere Frage bzw. Thema (bei dem Tuningzeugs kommt man so eh nicht wirklich weiter, und beovor das noch grob persoenlich wird):

Ich war heute ziehmlich erschrocken wie mein Auto aussieht nach der Silvesterknallerei.
Ich bin kein Fan von den ganzen privaten Feuerwerken mitten in Wohngebieten, aber das sollte jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden.
Da wir im Haus auch keine Personen haben die aktiv da mitgeboellert haben und in der Vergangenheit rund um unser Haus alles eher gesittet war, war ich richtig erschrocken.

Mein komplettes Auto ueberzogen mit Rueckstaenden und Resten von Knallkoerpern. Ich habe keine Stelle entdeckt wo direkt auf dem Fahrzeug ein Knallkoerper losgegangen waere.
Wie schlimm ist das Zeugs? Erfahrungen damit? Schleunigst runterwaschen? Lieber mit Hand waschen, damit der Lack keine groben Schaeden davontraegt? Oder ist das alles eher nicht ganz so schlimm?
Sollte man eventuell das Alles begutachten lassen und Versicherung einschalten? 
Ich muss hier mal schauen wie weit ueberhaupt Versicherung greifen wuerde (Teilkasko).

Standort ist privater Stellplatz der direkt am Buergersteig liegt.


----------



## CRYztal312 (2. Januar 2016)

Ich würde schauen das ich es so schnell wie möglich vom Lack bekomme. Am besten erstmal das grobe mit Hochdruckreiniger entfernen und dann erst  mit Hand waschen. Bevorzuge da die 2 Eimer Wäsche oder eine no rinse Wäsche.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Januar 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus möchte ich noch erwähnen,  dass das keine einfache Frage ist, wie ihr beide schreibt. Mit der  Antwort jener wäre schon einmal klar, wo ich mitarbeite.



Jetzt wird es einfach nur lächerlich. Deine ist wohl weit und breit die einzige Firma, die MS einsetzt, jawohl.

Wenn  ich sage, ich habe die CAN-Matrix vom E65 und einer sagt, hey cool,  kann ich es haben, dann bekommt er das, wenn auch nur Teilen. Ich habe  bei mir auf der Platte genug Zeug, was unter NDA fällt, aber ich halte  die Schnauze, weil es niemanden was angeht.



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Ich bin meist ein stiller Mitleser hier.



Dann solltest Du es auch dabei belassen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Soetwas  kann man nämlich auch als Spam werten. Folglich mein moderativer  Hinweis dazu: entweder du beteiligst Dich an der Diskussion mit  nützlichen Infos, oder du lässt es bleiben - gilt natürlich auch für  alle anderen die sich hier offensichtlich nur aus einem Grund angemeldet  haben. Wir brauchen hier keine User die den anderen permanent erklären  wie wenig Ahnung sie nicht haben, im Gegenzug aber nicht bereit sind das  Wissen der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer zu erweitern wenn Fragen  kommen.



Danke Dir.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie schlimm ist das Zeugs? Erfahrungen damit? Schleunigst runterwaschen? Lieber mit Hand waschen, damit der Lack keine groben Schaeden davontraegt? Oder ist das alles eher nicht ganz so schlimm?



Meinst Du dieses rotgelbe Zeug? Nun, beim Abbrennen von Feuerwerkkörper bleiben überwiegend Kaliumsulfat/sulfide zurück. Das Zeug ist nicht gerade gut wasserlöslich, lässt sich aber  ziemlich gut runterspülen. Ich würde es einfach runterspülen, aber nicht mit einer Hochdrucklanze oder so, sondern einfach mit Eimer Wasser.


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2016)

Hab noch gar nicht geguckt, ob mein Auto was abbekommen hat... Hier sind einige Feuerwerkskörper nicht so wie beabsichtigt hochgegangen... Und ein paar illegale waren auch dabei vermutlich...


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2016)

Ich würde eher ins Auto steigen und den Wind das meiste erledigen lassen. Spätestens auf der Autobahn wird sich das meiste lösen. Danach dann mit dem Gartenschlauch, oder einem Eimer nachspülen.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2016)

Einmal durch den Regen fahren und das Zeug ist weg, meine Karre war auch komplett voll. Nach 60 Kilometern ist die Karre wieder sauber... 3 Euro für die SWA gespart. 

Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die Saison... noch 3 Monate.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Januar 2016)

Würde ich auch so machen, ab durch den Regen und gut ist. 

@Riverna

Du warst heute Nacht nicht zufällig in Oberhausen unterwegs? Mir ist dort die ganze Zeit "dein" Subaru vor mir her gefahren. Gleiche Farbe und 'ne fette Tröte hinten. War das erste Mal, dass ich so einen Subi gesehen habe.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2016)

Nein mein Subi steht auseinander gebaut in der Halle rum. Mit der dicken Tröte ist nichts ungewöhnliches, das haben ca 80% aller Subarus. Bei der Farbe hingegen schon, soll nur eine Handvoll damit geben in Deutschland.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2016)

Da hatte wohl einer nichts zu tun: klick mich


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2016)

Der Kerl gehört links und rechts eine geklebt, mMn. Wer tut den so einem Auto sowas an? 5l zwölfzylinder raus und einen langweiligen 2,5l Diesel rein... mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2016)

Bei einem 4,4 Liter V8 Diesel aus dem E65 hätte ich gesagt, wow, geile Sache. Aber ein 2,5 Liter???? Was soll der Sch**ss?


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2016)

Okay, das fände ich auch ganz cool. Ich verstehe vor allem nicht warum er trotzdem noch das 850CSi drauf stehen lässt. Wenn er schon so "vernünftig" denkt und sich was gemütliches einsetzt, warum dann die Schrift lassen?


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2016)

Weil es cool ist...


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2016)

Also ich finde das nicht cool. Stell dir mal vor du stehst vor der Karre, plötzlich kommt der Fahrer, steigt ein und du hörst das nageln und riechst den kalten Dieselqualm? Ob das wirklich so cool kommt?


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube, ich würde wie ein Auto gucken.... und dann vor Lachen zusammenbrechen.


----------



## dsdenni (3. Januar 2016)

Hätte er wenigstens das "i" abgekratzt und durch ein "d" ersetzt 

Ne spaß beiseite, finde auch das er den Motor nich ändern sollte.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich finde das nicht cool. Stell dir mal vor du stehst vor der Karre, plötzlich kommt der Fahrer, steigt ein und du hörst das nageln und riechst den kalten Dieselqualm? Ob das wirklich so cool kommt?



Hält doch die meisten Leute nicht ab... 

Letztens einen Subaru Impreza gesehen. Augenscheinlich war es ein WRX STi (280PS), dann viel mir die kleine Bremsanlage auf, dann fiel mir der fehlende LLK auf... in wirklichkeit was es ein 125PS Sauger.


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mal einen 3er BMW mit M-Logo gesehen, der hatte offenbar nicht sehr viel PS, zumindest hatte er nur ein Auspuffrohr... Oder gehört das M-Logo zu irgendeiner Ausstattung bzw. so einem Optik-Paket dazu?


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2016)

///M ist eine Ausstattungslinie und M3 ist der schnellste 3er.


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2016)

Und die machen auch das M-Logo dran, wenn es kein M3 ist, sondern nur ein 318i oder so? Ok, das erklärt einiges  Finde ich aber irgendwie seltsam, da denkste "Boah voll geil ein M3" und dann ist das nur ein 318i oder so Oo


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2016)

Es gibt angeblich auch einen Markt fuer aufklebbare Lueftungsschlitze und diese Auspuffendrohrstuecke zum draufstecken.

Wieso dann nicht auch ein M-Logo?!


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und die machen auch das M-Logo dran, wenn es kein M3 ist, sondern nur ein 318i oder so? Ok, das erklärt einiges  Finde ich aber irgendwie seltsam, da denkste "Boah voll geil ein M3" und dann ist das nur ein 318i oder so Oo



Ist doch bei anderen Herstellern gleich, bei Audi z.B. gibt es auch die S-Line und die haben mit einem S3,S4 usw nichts zu tun. Man muss schon drauf achten ob hinter dem S oder dem M auch eine Zahl steht.


----------



## fatlace (3. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist doch bei anderen Herstellern gleich, bei Audi z.B. gibt es auch die S-Line und die haben mit einem S3,S4 usw nichts zu tun. Man muss schon drauf achten ob hinter dem S oder dem M auch eine Zahl steht.



So siehts aus, ich habe auch genug M performance parts dran, ohne das ich einen echten M fahre, selbst auf meinem Lenkrad ist ein M drauf, weils vom M paket ist


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Januar 2016)

Da steht dann ja auch nicht M3 sondern pappt halt nur das ///M-Logo am Heckdeckel und/oder in den Seitenleisten.

Hat nix mit krassem E36 M3(16i) mit 9j16 Borbet A und auf 120/80mm gepressten Federn vor der Eisdiele zu tun 

Ich finde es allerdings auch unpassend, mag es aber sowieso lieber, wenn alle Embleme und Schriftzüge ab sind.

Wobei da einige Hersteller es einem auch nicht gerade einfach machen. Modellschriftzug ist ja kein Problem, meist nur geklebt, aber das Markenlogo auf der Haube und Heckklappe... :-/


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2016)

Mein VRS Schriftzug ist mit dem Grill verklebt und der ist der Frontschürze.
Man soll halt nicht mehr am Auto rumfummeln.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Januar 2016)

Ja, sowas meine ich. 
Da bleibt dann häufig nur zuschweißen/verzinnen/spachteln und lackieren was teuer ist und die Gefahr birgt, dass man irgendwann hübsche Umrandungen sieht, wo woher irgendwelche Logos, Antennenlöcher, Heckscheibenwischer o.ä. waren.

Btw: 12 Grad und Sonnenschein im Schwarzwald, -5 Grad und Eisregen in Niedersachsen.
Läuft...


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2016)

Sollte trotzdem mal meine Winterreifen drauf machen


----------



## Magogan (3. Januar 2016)

Pass auf, dass du dir keinen Sonnenbrand holst beim Reifenwechsel


----------



## dsdenni (3. Januar 2016)

@King

Hast du ein bisschen Spaß gehabt mit deinem Auto heute ? 

-3, die Nacht davor Regen = alles schön zugefroren


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass du dir keinen Sonnenbrand holst beim Reifenwechsel


Ne, ist schon die ganze Woche Scheisswetter, 4-5°C, bewölkt und Regen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> @King
> 
> Hast du ein bisschen Spaß gehabt mit deinem Auto heute ?
> 
> -3, die Nacht davor Regen = alles schön zugefroren



Gestern Abend ja auch noch gefrierender Regen.
Viel Spaß konnte man da nicht haben, blankes Eis ist nicht so toll 
Heute morgen auch stellenweise recht abenteuerlich.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gestern Abend ja auch noch gefrierender Regen.
> Viel Spaß konnte man da nicht haben, blankes Eis ist nicht so toll
> Heute morgen auch stellenweise recht abenteuerlich.



Heute gabs im Flachland Bayern 10cm schnee


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2016)

Bei uns hat es heute morgen auch geschneit, da hab ich mal wieder festgestellt wie beschissen wie Winterreifen auf dem Almera sind (Maxxis Allwetter). Aber für die Gurke will ich einfach kein Geld mehr ausgeben... mit normaler Fahrweise (immer noch schneller als 95% der Verkehrsteilnehmer) geht es aber ohne Gefahr. 

PS: Hätte nicht gedacht das ein DVD Radio mit Freisprechfunktion, Rückfahrkamera und GPS Antenne fürs Navi soviel Arbeit macht... damit ich es ordentlich verbauen kann und man am Ende nichts sieht musste ich den kompletten Innenraum raus nehmen, sogar den Innenraumteppich.


----------



## fatlace (4. Januar 2016)

Ja so ein DVD Radio haben wir beim Kollegen auch verbaut in seinem Carisma. Ist echt nicht schön sowas, haben auch das auto Komplett auseinander gerupft dafür.
Eine Firma wollte dafür 250€ haben, fand ich anfangs doch recht teuer muss ich sagen, aber nachdem wir uns dann den ganzen Samstag damit beschäftigt haben, finde ich das doch ganz angemessen

Ja hier schneits auch, und das coupe steht immernoch draußen unterm Carport weil ich keine Halle finde
Mein W202 ruckelt wen er kalt ist echt heftig, denke da werden die Zündkerzen im Eimer sein, aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich nichtmal lust die zu tauschen bei dem Kackhaufen


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2016)

W202 ist geil!  Maximum Wheelspin.


----------



## fatlace (4. Januar 2016)

Wheelspin? aber nicht beim C180
Das kackfass säuft bald soviel wie mein 6zyl
Nunja, der wagen ist schon seid 14Jahren in der Familie, hat von meinem Vater keine Pflege bekommen, aber er läuft halt relativ problemlos, bis auf Verschleißteile wurde da auch nie was gewechselt.
Er Rostet wirklich überall, das ist aber auch das einzige.
Evtl nehme ich mir den im Sommer zur Brust und mach den frisch, hab immerhin das Auto fahren auf dem Ding gelernt


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2016)

Jetzt wirds teuer... 

United States Files Complaint Against Volkswagen, Audi and Porsche for Alleged Clean Air Act Violations | OPA | Department of Justice


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2016)

Mein Auto ist voll mit Überresten von Silvester Oo Sogar so ein Plastikteil klebt da drauf (auf der Kofferraumklappe) und fällt nicht mal ab, wenn ich den Kofferraum öffne... Muss mal morgen Nachmittag versuchen, das sauber zu bekommen...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. Januar 2016)

Bei mir startet 2016 wirklich super!
Ich wurde nachdem ich mich entschieden hab am 01.01 morgens nicht zu fahren (weil doch mehr als zwei Bier) am 02.01 auf dem Mieterparkplatz bei der Wohnung eines Freundes von einem anderen Mieter abgeschleppt, er hat also irgendein Abschleppunternehmen geordert, weil auch fremdes Kennzeichen und hat mich abschleppen lassen. 
Das Abschleppunternehmen hat mich dann 400 Meter weiter ins absolute Halteverbot gestellt, wo ich einen Tag später wieder abgeschleppt wurden bin, diesmal von der Stadt..
Währenddessen hab ich gefühlt 100 mal rum telefoniert weil keiner so recht wusste wo mein Auto ist, ich dachte schon es wurde geklaut. 
Nunja, jetzt muss ich die ganze Sache irgendwie klären.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2016)

Hihi. Oder du weißt es nur nicht mehr, bist aber mit deutlich mehr als zwei Bier gefahren, hast die Maschine 400m weit bewegt und dann vergessen wo das war.

Ne, kein Plan was da passiert ist. Komisch ist das aber schon. Warum sollten die sich erst die Arbeit machen und dich dann verboten abstellen? Ist doch kontraproduktiv.

Wie hast du denn herausgefunden dass dich ein anderer Mieter hat abschleppen lassen?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. Januar 2016)

Hab bei der zuständigen Polizeiwache angerufen, die waren aber total verwirrt weil mein Fahrzeug zwei Mal in Folge abgeschleppt wurden ist.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ne, kein Plan was da passiert ist. Komisch ist das aber schon. *Warum sollten die sich erst die Arbeit machen und dich dann verboten abstellen? Ist doch kontraproduktiv.*
> 
> Wie hast du denn herausgefunden dass dich ein anderer Mieter hat abschleppen lassen?



Das ist doch übelst klug!
Mal angenommen du weißt als Abschleppunternehmer, dass die Stadt dich auf jeden Fall beauftragt --> dann kannst du 2 Mal dick kassieren.
Einmal durch den Nachbarn + einmal durch die Stadt. Und da kommt am Ende mehr bei rum, als wenn du ihn nur einmal abschleppst und einlagerst.
Guter Geschäftssinn!


----------



## dsdenni (5. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds teuer...
> 
> United States Files Complaint Against Volkswagen, Audi and Porsche for Alleged Clean Air Act Violations | OPA | Department of Justice


Wenn ich sowas wie "Clean Air Act" lese muss ich gleich wieder kotzen gehen. Die spinnen die Amis!


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Die haben halt eine andere Ansicht als die Europäer.
Hier gehts darum so wenig Co2 wie möglich rauszuhauen, denen ist Co2 relativ schnuppe.....da gehts um Stickoxide.
Da Ami-Hersteller im PKW-Bereich auf dem Heimatmarkt nur Benziner verkaufen, haben sie das Problem nicht.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die haben halt eine andere Ansicht als die Europäer.
> Hier gehts darum so wenig Co2 wie möglich rauszuhauen, denen ist Co2 relativ schnuppe.....da gehts um Stickoxide.
> Da Ami-Hersteller im PKW-Bereich auf dem Heimatmarkt nur Benziner verkaufen, haben sie das Problem nicht.


Das hab ich schon verstanden, aber ich glaub kaum das deren Diesel weniger NOx Stickoxide raushauen als die 2/3L VW Diesel selbst wenn diese cheaten.
Klar werben die nich mit super Clean Diesel so wie es bei VW war aber nunja.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

....Die werben nicht mit clean diesel, weil sie kaum Diesel verkaufen.
Bei und gibts pro Modell teilweise 10 Motoren Varianten, davon 5 Benziner und 5 Diesel.
Bei denen gibts z.B.: 5 Varianten.....alles Benziner, und in Ausnahmefällen vielleicht 1 Diesel.
Davon ab, haben sie mit ihren wenigen Dieseln eben nicht betrogen......aus dem einfachen Grund das sämtliche Hersteller aus Übersee schonmal erwischt worden, und Strafen zahlen mussten. In der Beziehung sind das halt gebrannte Kinder.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Januar 2016)

Die fahren genug Diesel da drüben, nur laufen die nicht als PKW.
Ich will nicht wissen, wass so ein Pickup oder Truck rauspustet


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Januar 2016)

Der Anteil an Dieselfahrzeugen liegt doch da bei ~3%. Genug ist was anderes.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die fahren genug Diesel da drüben, nur laufen die nicht als PKW.
> Ich will nicht wissen, wass so ein Pickup oder Truck rauspustet



Das ist ja ohnehin die absolute Absurdität, dass "Light Trucks" nicht unter PKWs fallen und somit andere Abgasgrenzwerte, Sicherheitsvorgaben, etc.. haben.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZe7EPMTwSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Full Size Pick Up Trucks verkaufen sich da wie geschnitten Brot......vor allem der F-150.....aber nicht als Diesel, sondern als V8 --> mit Benzin.

@Seabound

Das ist einer von vielen Clubs der gegen Umweltbestimmungen kämpft, mal davon ab das die umbauten verboten sind.
Amis hassen Diesel.
Um das auch nochmal zu verdeutlichen, in den USA muss man mit "modernen" Dieseln schwefelfreien Diesel tanken (Diesel#2) --> den gab es bis 2010 gerade mal ca. 40% der Tankstellen.
Also selbst die Infrastruktur ist nicht für Diesel geschaffen....ganz davon zu schweigen, dass Diesel in den USA teurer als Benzin ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Full Size Pick Up Trucks verkaufen sich da wie geschnitten Brot......vor allem der F-150.....aber nicht als Diesel, sondern als V8 --> mit Benzin.



Wobei der V8 arg rückläufig derzeit in den USA ist. Selbst ein aktueller Raptor ist kein V8 mehr. Die Marke Lincoln bietet auch keine 8 Zylinder mehr an. Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Natürlich ändern sich die Zeiten, aber nicht zum Diesel.
Ford versucht gerade den 4-Zylinder Ecoboost (2,3L) den Amis Schmackhaft zu machen, und andere Hersteller gehen mehr und mehr zum 6 Zylinder --> Benzin versteht sich.


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2016)

„Die USA werden alle angemessenen Mittel gegen Volkswagen einsetzen, um Wiedergutmachung für die Verstöße gegen die Gesetze unserer Nation zu Luftreinhaltung zu erlangen. Wir unterstellen, dass VW wusste, was sie taten, dass sie absichtlich gegen das Gesetz verstoßen haben und dass die Folgen sich auf die Gesundheit auswirken..." Justizminister John Cruden

Bumm! 90 Milliarden €. Die Cowboys gebens uns dreckig!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bumm! 90 Milliarden €. Die Cowboys gebens uns dreckig!


 Bildlich vorstellen will ich mir das jetzt nicht...
Ansonsten, die 90Mrd ist vieleicht eine grobe peilung,. Vieleicht läuft es auf 20 hinaus, mehr aber nicht. Wenn doch, sollte sich VW vieleicht mal überlegen ob sich der amerikanische markt noch lohnt und sich ggf. zurück ziehen. (incl. auflösung der werke, einstellung support usw.) Das bezahlen der "strafe" würde ich dann auch in frage stellen, zumal wir ja nicht noch deren kriegstreiberei bezahlen müssen die ja offensichtlich dahinter steckt. (das kostet enorm geld und das staatsdefizit ist hoch)


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Es werden vielleicht 10Mrd werden, das ist aber auch schon viel Geld.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2016)

Aus pädagogischer Sicht wäre eine möglichst hohe Strafe natürlich  sinnvoll, aber man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und mal einen  kleinen Reality-Check machen:



die höchste Strafe, die in den USA je wegen eines Umweltdelikts verhängt wurden, waren 4.5 Mrd. USD gegen BP (Deepwater Horizon)
Honda musste 1996 insgesamt 267 Mio. USD an Strafen wegen Defeat Devices zahlen, Ford im gleichen Jahr 8 Mio. USD
Sieben Hersteller von Trucks mussten 1998 insgesamt 84 Mio. USD bezahlen wegen ähnlicher Fälle
 
  Die *realistische* Strafe für VW dürfte daher irgendwo zwischen  einem hohen zweistelligen und niedirgen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag  liegen. Schließlich ist VW nicht mit Deepwater Horizon vergleichbar.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Januar 2016)

Bei VW kommt aber Vorsatz ins Spiel.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei VW kommt aber Vorsatz ins Spiel.



Ich glaube nicht das die anderen Hersteller "versehentlich" eine Defeat Device verwendeten.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Die höhe der Strafe hängt auch davon ab, wie sehr VW bei der Aufklärung hilft.
Und da haben sie sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.
So mal VW auch nicht (wie von den Behörden erwartet) auf dem Boden kriecht. Falscher Stolz kann schnell teuer werden.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Natürlich ändern sich die Zeiten, aber nicht zum Diesel.
> Ford versucht gerade den 4-Zylinder Ecoboost (2,3L) den Amis Schmackhaft zu machen, und andere Hersteller gehen mehr und mehr zum 6 Zylinder --> Benzin versteht sich.



Nicht nur das, bei den großen Ami-Triebwerken ist schon seit Jahren eine Zylinderabschaltung ganz normal... diese tolle Möglichkeit, ein wenig Sprit zu sparen, haben die deutschen Hersteller erst neulich wieder für sich "entdeckt". Aber Hauptsache erstmal auf den Amis rumhacken...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei VW kommt aber Vorsatz ins Spiel.



Vor allem aber stinkt  es den entsprechenden Behörden schon lange, dass manche Unternehmen das Risiko bewusst in Kauf nehmen, da es ja oft genug unentdeckt bleibt und selbst nach nach den bisherigen Strafzahlungen immer noch lohnenswert erscheint.

Daher wurde schon lange vor Bekanntwerden des VW-Abgasskandals darauf gedrängt, bei künftigen Verstößen richtig zuzuschlagen. Einmal zur Abschreckung und auch zur Gewinnabschöpfung.

Von 90 Mrd habe ich aber dennoch nix gehört, bislang ist die Rede doch eher von 15-30 Mrd US-$.

Nimmt man die im Raum stehenden 600.000 dort verkauften Fahrzeuge, bei denen jeder Einzelfall mit rund 37.000$ zu berechnen ist (sein soll), landet man bei 22 Mrd Euro.

Nicht abgedeckt wären davon allerdings eventuelle Schadensersatzforderungen. Sowohl von Privatleuten, als auch von Zulieferern, Händlern und Werkstätten.

Wenn es dumm läuft, wird das verdammt teuer.
Ehrlich gesagt, zu Recht.

Schaut man sich an, mit welchen Mitteln die Werte nun in den Griff bekommen werden sollen, scheint das ja nicht soooo die riesige Ingenieursaufgabe zu sein, also war IMHO schlichtweg Gewinnmaximierung das Ziel.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Nimmt man die im Raum *stehenden 600.000 dort verkauften Fahrzeuge, bei denen jeder Einzelfall mit rund 37.000$ zu berechnen ist* (sein soll), landet man bei 22 Mrd Euro.



x 4, also mal 4.
Weil wohl 4 Verschiedene Gesetzgebungen gebrochen wurden.



> Eine Gesamtstrafe wird in der Klageschrift nicht explizit gefordert.  Allerdings weisen die Kläger an mehreren Stellen darauf hin, dass pro  betroffenem Auto und pro Gesetzesverstoß eine Strafe von bis zu 37.500  Dollar fällig werden könne. Da VW mit den betroffenen 600.000 Autos  gegen vier Paragrafen verstoßen haben soll, könnte so theoretisch eine  Gesamtstrafe von bis zu 90 Milliarden Dollar auf den Konzern zukommen,  rechnet die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters vor. Zuvor war man von einer  Höchststrafe von rund 18 Milliarden Dollar ausgegangen.


welt.de


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Von 90 Mrd habe ich aber dennoch nix gehört, bislang ist die Rede doch eher von 15-30 Mrd US-$.



Zivilklage in Amerika: Drohen VW wirklich bis zu 90 Milliarden Dollar Strafe? - VW-Abgasskandal - FAZ


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2016)

Oh man, 20 mal so viel Strafe wie BP?


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, 20 mal so viel Strafe wie BP?



1. Hat BP den Unfall nicht mit Absicht verursacht.
2. Wird die Strafe nicht so hoch, das ist ein theoretischer Wert.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 1. Hat BP den Unfall nicht mit Absicht verursacht.


Sehe ich anders:


Trotz einer internen Studie, die eine doppelwandige Verkleidung des Bohrlochs (eine sog. „Liner“-Konstruktion[SUP][25][/SUP]) empfahl, entschieden sich BP-Manager für eine einfache Ausführung.
Entgegen einer Richtlinie des _American Petroleum Institute_ wurde der Bohrschlamm vor der Zementierung der Verkleidung nicht wenigstens einmal komplett zirkuliert. Dies ist notwendig, um Gas und Gesteinsbrocken zu erkennen.
Entgegen eindeutigen Berechnungen der Firma Halliburton wurden von BP zur Vorbereitung der Zementierung nur 6 Zentrierhülsen angebracht statt empfohlener 21.
Ein Test der Zementschicht durch Angestellte der Firma Halliburton wurde von BP abgesagt; die Fachleute, die sich bereits auf der Plattform befanden, wurden von BP wieder weggeschickt.
Am oberen Ende des Bohrlochs wurde auf Befestigungselemente für das Auskleidungsrohr verzichtet.

Aber zurück zum Thema Auto


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 2. Wird die Strafe nicht so hoch, das ist ein theoretischer Wert.




Glaub ich auch nicht. Aber wünschenswert wäre es VW schon.


----------



## Magogan (5. Januar 2016)

Dir ist schon klar, wer am Ende die Strafe zahlt? Genau, der deutsche Steuerzahler. Die Politiker lassen doch nicht zu, dass VW deswegen tausende Arbeitsplätze abbaut... Und wenn VW Verluste macht, gehen uns Milliarden Euro Steuern verloren...


----------



## Klutten (5. Januar 2016)

Volkswagen hat ca. 80 Mrd. auf der hohen Kante. Selbst wenn die Strafen aller Klagen in den Bereich bis 90 Mrd. US-Dollar gehen, ist das sicherlich einen Schaden der an die Substanz geht, aber pleite macht der Konzern nicht. VW wäre nicht der erste Konzern, der auch mal ein paar Jahre mit wenig Rendite oder Schulden überlebt. Das ist natürlich für den DAX (durch die hohe Gewichtung von VW) ein herber Schlag, aber auch hier gibt es genügend Konzerne, die die Fahne hoch halten.


----------



## winner961 (5. Januar 2016)

Klutten muss man Original Felgen eintragen lassen, wenn die Bereifung größer ist als Standard ? Oder nur die Bereifung ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2016)

Solange es diese Kombination mal in Serie gab muss nix eingetragen werden.  Dein Händler kann dir eine Freigabe ausdrucken, welche Rad/Reifenkombination alle für dein Auto ab Werk zulässig sind. (zumindest bei den meisten Herstellern...)


----------



## Zeiss (5. Januar 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, bei den großen Ami-Triebwerken ist  schon seit Jahren eine Zylinderabschaltung ganz normal... diese tolle  Möglichkeit, ein wenig Sprit zu sparen, haben die deutschen Hersteller  erst neulich wieder für sich "entdeckt". Aber Hauptsache erstmal auf den  Amis rumhacken...



Benz hatte es bereits beim M120 (V12 im W140) implementiert und es  war auch als Option bestellbar. Später haben sie es aus den  Steuergeräten wieder entfernt, weil es nichts/sehr wenig gebracht hat.  Später, im M137 haben sie es wieder eingebaut und als eine  Neuerung präsentiert. Einpaar Jahre später hat es auch AMG übernommen.  So viel ich weiß, hat BMW es bei keinem seiner Motoren implementiert.  VW/Audi spielen damit rum und ich glaube auch noch Ford.


----------



## Klutten (5. Januar 2016)

winner961 schrieb:


> Klutten muss man Original Felgen eintragen lassen, wenn die Bereifung größer ist als Standard ? Oder nur die Bereifung ?



Originalfelge bedeutet ja noch nicht, dass diese in Größe und Einpresstiefe identisch mit einer Größe ist, die für genau dieses Fahrzeug vom Hersteller vorgesehen wurde. Ich fahre auch Originalfelgen mit Bereifung in Seriengröße, musste diese aber trotzdem per Einzelabnahme begutachten lassen, da sie nicht die für mein Auto passende ET aufgewiesen haben.

Grundlegend hast du deiner Frage zu wenig Informationen angefügt. Die Chancen einer Eintragung sind aber recht hoch, da es vom Hersteller selten (gewünschte) verschiedene Reifengrößen für eine Felge gibt. Oft macht einem bei einer Vergrößerung auch der veränderte Abrollumfang einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Januar 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Volkswagen hat ca. 80 Mrd. auf der hohen Kante. Selbst wenn die Strafen aller Klagen in den Bereich bis 90 Mrd. US-Dollar gehen, ist das sicherlich einen Schaden der an die Substanz geht, aber pleite macht der Konzern nicht. VW wäre nicht der erste Konzern, der auch mal ein paar Jahre mit wenig Rendite oder Schulden überlebt. Das ist natürlich für den DAX (durch die hohe Gewichtung von VW) ein herber Schlag, aber auch hier gibt es genügend Konzerne, die die Fahne hoch halten.



Geht VW pleite, geht Deutschland pleite. Das würde der Staat nicht zulassen. Das was da abgezogen wird ist ein Unding.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Januar 2016)

Wieso sollte Deutschland pleite gehen wenn VW pleite ist?

Und das einzige Unding in der ganzen Sachen kommt von VW.


----------



## Zoon (6. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Da hatte wohl einer nichts zu tun: klick mich



da finde ich das hier noch konsequenter 

AC Schnitzer BMW 150D: 400-PS-Triturbo im 1er - Auto Motor und Sport


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Deutschland pleite gehen wenn VW pleite ist?



In Deutschland würden auf alle Fälle sehr viele Firmen pleite gehen und ganze Regionen arbeitslos werden.
Es ist ja nicht nur VW, sondern auch alle Zulieferer, Fremdfirmen und Dienstleister.
Wobei VW mMn. nie pleite gehen wird, dafür ist das Unternehmen zu groß und besitzt genug andere Marken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2016)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Geht VW pleite, geht Deutschland pleite.


Das wäre gleich ein wenig übertrieben zumal es hier der steuerzahler im notfall schon richtet.
Außerdem geht der spruch eher "Wenn VW kränkelt, liegt Wolfsburg im sterben". (die sind mit vw entstanden und würden ohne auch wieder in der versenkung verschwinden)


----------



## Zeiss (6. Januar 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> da finde ich das hier noch konsequenter
> 
> AC Schnitzer BMW 150D: 400-PS-Triturbo im 1er - Auto Motor und Sport



Sehr cool  Zum Achter würde jedoch ein V8 besser passen.


----------



## Zoon (6. Januar 2016)

Den 8ter hätter er lieber original lassen sollen.


----------



## Beam39 (6. Januar 2016)

Ihr habt anscheinend keine Ahnung wie viele Firmen und somit Arbeitsplätze an VW hängen. Angefangen von den ganzen Töchtern, bis hin zu den ganzen Zulieferern über Speditionen etc. pp.



> Und das einzige Unding in der ganzen Sachen kommt von VW.



Weil andere Automobilhersteller nicht tricksen, oder? Weil die Amis alles richtig machen


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2016)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ihr habt anscheinend keine Ahnung wie viele Firmen und somit Arbeitsplätze an VW hängen. Angefangen von den ganzen Töchtern, bis hin zu den ganzen Zulieferern über Speditionen etc. pp.



Hängt nicht jeder 6. Arbeitsplatz in Deutschland an VW?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Januar 2016)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ihr habt anscheinend keine Ahnung wie viele Firmen und somit Arbeitsplätze an VW hängen. Angefangen von den ganzen Töchtern, bis hin zu den ganzen Zulieferern über Speditionen etc. pp.


Wirtschaft verändert sich große Firmen gehen und neue kommen. Eine wirklich Begründung ist es nicht, wenn man von nur einem Konzernnl abhängig ist, ist man selbst Schuld




> Weil andere Automobilhersteller nicht tricksen, oder? Weil die Amis alles richtig machen


Den anderen Herstellern wurde nichts nachgewiesen, außerdem ist es keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2016)

Da will man mal kurz die Glühlampe wechseln und findet so ein komisches Ding:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lampe selbst sieht aus wie H7, aber das Anschlussterminal ist komplett anders. Weder das englische noch das Deutsche Handbuch wissen davon Oo..

Sei: OK, scheint H8 zu sein. Aber lau Handbüchern soll es H7 sein Oo


----------



## Zocker24 (6. Januar 2016)

H8 sollte das sein


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2016)

Hab ich auch raus gefunden, aber alle Handbücher bestehen darauf dass im Abblendlicht H7 drin ist. Naja, wenigstens weiß ich jetzt was ich brauche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2016)

H8 oder H11? Steht normalerweise immer auf der Lampe drauf...


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2016)

Stand nix lesbares drauf. Da es Abblendlicht ist (und ich bis jetzt keine Ahnung von den ganzen Typen hatte) gehe ich mittlerweile von H11 aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2016)

Auf dem Scheinwerfer sollte es aber auf jeden Fall stehen. Meistens dort, wo auch die Prozentangabe für den Neigungswinkel ist. 

Ansonsten mach mal ein ordentliches Bild von der Lampe. Am besten senkrecht von oben. H8 haben kürzere Halter als H11. Anhand deines jetzigen Bildes würde ich es mir aber nicht zutrauen eine eindeutige Bestimmung zu machen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2016)

Das 2013er Handbuch sagt H11...


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2016)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Weil andere Automobilhersteller nicht tricksen, oder? Weil die Amis alles richtig machen



Aha... somit wird aus Unrecht nun Recht? Wenn Volkswagen (was ich nicht glaube), dadurch pleite gehen sollte haben sie das komplett alleine verschuldet und mein Mitleid würde sich in Grenzen halten. Ob andere Hersteller tricksen oder nicht, steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte. Volkswagen hat es übertrieben und dürfen darum nun (zu recht) bluten.


----------



## Seabound (7. Januar 2016)

Uha, die Amis sind mit den Lösungsansätzen zur Umrüstung der Betrugsfahrzeuge von VW nicht einverstanden... 

"Die US-Umweltbehörde EPA ist mit den Ansätzen des Volkswagen-Konzerns zur geplanten Umrüstung der vom Abgasskandal betroffenen Diesel-Fahrzeuge nicht zufrieden. 
Rückruf-Diskussionen mit dem Unternehmen hätten „keinen akzeptablen Weg nach vorne ergeben”, erklärte die Behörde. „Die EPA besteht darauf, dass VW effektive, angemessene Lösungen so rasch wie möglich entwickelt.” Zuvor hatte sich der Chef der Marke Volkswagen, Herbert Diess, auf der Technologiemesse CES in Las Vegas zuversichtlich geäußert, bald eine akzeptable Lösung zu finden. Der Autobauer arbeite hart an einem überzeugenden Lösungspaket und führe mit den US-Behörden einen sehr konstruktiven Dialog. Der Wolfsburger Konzern muss der kalifornischen Umweltbehörde Carb bis 14. Januar eine Lösung präsentieren, wie die betroffenen Fahrzeuge wieder in Einklang mit den Vorschriften zur Luftreinhaltung gebracht werden." 

Kam grad als Ticker bei Bild.de


----------



## fatlace (7. Januar 2016)

klar ist vw schuld an der sache, aber bei den auflagen für die diesel motoren in usa, bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig als zu bescheissen.
die summen die gefordert werden sind auch einfach nur absurd.
die affäre wird noch einen riesigen rattenschwanz nach sich ziehen, ich hoffe vw kommt da glimpflich aus der sache raus...


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2016)

Für die Zulieferer ist das nur Mist, weil VW ordentlich versuchen wird die Preise zu drücken, ansonsten ist das gar nicht so schlimm. Meine Akte Firma hat auch viel für Audi und BMW gefertigt und das bringt zwar Geld, aber wenn man die Knebelverträge und den Stress mit den Auflagen und Terminen bedenkt, ist es das kaum Wert. Der eigentliche Wert liegt in der Konstante. Also der regelmäßige Absatz. 
Geht es VW schlechter, gehts den anderen besser. Dann steigen die Zahlen bei BMW und Mercedes (und mit viel Glück auch Opel) und dann brauchen diese Hersteller auch mehr Lieferanten. 

VW hat sich diese Situation selbst geschaffen und bekommt nun die Rechnung präsentiert. Ich für meinen Teil finde das völlig legitim und wie hier bereits mehrfach erwähnt wurde, wird es wohl am Ende weniger als die prognostizierten neunzig Millionen werden.


----------



## fatlace (7. Januar 2016)

Bei mir auf Arbeit produzieren wir auch für Automobilhersteller und Zulieferer, für die zu arbeiten ist immer mist, weil die nix zahlen wollen und alles muss am besten gestern schon fertig sein, ich kenne das nur zu gut mal abgesehen davon das jeder kleinste Schritt 100fach dokumentiert werden muss.

Ich meine damit mehr die Image Schädigung von "German Engineering" Weltweit, durch diesen hoch gehypten Skandal, aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch einfach nur zu Schwarz


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2016)

Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich was in ihren Oberstübchen so abgeht?!
Duell deutscher Verkehrssünder: Fehde auf Asphalt: Autobahnkrieg eskaliert nach gefährlichem Ausbremsmanöver - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2016)

Kann ja nicht viel sein, wenn man so fährt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> klar ist vw schuld an der sache, aber bei den auflagen für die diesel motoren in usa, bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig als zu bescheissen.


Keine Diesel anbieten löst das Problem sehr elegant und legal.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich was in ihren Oberstübchen so abgeht?!
> Duell deutscher Verkehrssünder: Fehde auf Asphalt: Autobahnkrieg eskaliert nach gefährlichem Ausbremsmanöver - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


So ein ********* 

Hoffentlich hat das Konsequenzen

Dann fährt der auch noch einer meiner Traumwagen  [emoji24]


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Keine Diesel anbieten löst das Problem sehr elegant und legal.


In ami-land auf alle fälle. 


dsdenni schrieb:


> So ein *********
> Hoffentlich hat das Konsequenzen
> Dann fährt der auch noch einer meiner Traumwagen  [emoji24]


Mich stört ja mehr, das ich weiß wo das ist.  Hoffentlich muß ich da nicht lang, wenn mal wieder so 2 gestörte unterwegs sind...


----------



## Zeiss (7. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich was in ihren Oberstübchen so abgeht?!
> Duell  deutscher Verkehrssünder: Fehde auf Asphalt: Autobahnkrieg eskaliert  nach gefährlichem Ausbremsmanöver - Video - Video - FOCUS Online



Nun ja, der zweite, also der, der ausgebremst wurde, hat das Wort Abstand wohl auch noch nie gehört...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich was in ihren Oberstübchen so abgeht?!
> Duell deutscher Verkehrssünder: Fehde auf Asphalt: Autobahnkrieg eskaliert nach gefährlichem Ausbremsmanöver - Video - Video - FOCUS Online



Schon alt das Video.  Wär ich der Bullifahrer gewesen hätte sich der BMW im 90° Winkel bei vollem Tempo in die Böschung verabschiedet. Das kann durchaus mal sein das man nicht mehr bremsen kann und dann die Ecke trifft.  Haben schon andere bei mir probiert und denen wurde es dann aber zu heikel. Das vordere Auto ist immer der schwächere, wenns zum Unfall kommt...


----------



## fatlace (7. Januar 2016)

ich wäre vor dem BMW fahrer quer stehen geblieben, wäre ausgestiegen und hätte ihm ein paar verpasst.
hätte ja versuchen können rückwärts die ausfahrt zu verlassen


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich wäre vor dem BMW fahrer quer stehen geblieben, wäre ausgestiegen und hätte ihm ein paar verpasst.
> hätte ja versuchen können rückwärts die ausfahrt zu verlassen



Was machst du wenn der Bulli-Fahrer ein 3 Meter großer Pole ist?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xWct_KYGRQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal davon ab, dass man auf der Autobahn keine grundlosen vollbremsungen etc.pp veranstaltet.


----------



## Riverna (7. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nun ja, der zweite, also der, der ausgebremst wurde, hat das Wort Abstand wohl auch noch nie gehört...



Der Gestörte ist jedoch eindeutig der BMW Fahrer. Jeder von uns ist schonmal so dicht aufgefahren, wenn dir direkt einer vor den Wagen zieht kannst du es gar nicht vermeiden. Aber danach so einen Affentanz zu veranstalten ist ein Unding. Hoffentlich wird diesem Geisteskranken der Führerschein für immer abgenommen.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Gestörte ist jedoch eindeutig der BMW Fahrer. Jeder von uns ist schonmal so dicht aufgefahren, wenn dir direkt einer vor den Wagen zieht kannst du es gar nicht vermeiden. Aber danach so einen Affentanz zu veranstalten ist ein Unding. Hoffentlich wird diesem Geisteskranken der Führerschein für immer abgenommen.



Für mich gilt das für beide. Klar hat der BMW angefangen, aber der Wagen mit der Kamera hat sich wahrlich auch nicht mit Rum bekleckert, was die letzte Szene wohl am besten zeigt, wo grundlos andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet werden.  

Für mich haben beide fahrlässig gehandelt. Zu einem Tanz gehören bekanntermaßen immer zwei.


----------



## Riverna (7. Januar 2016)

Selbstverständlich sind beide ziemlich daneben... aber der hintere hat sich halt provozieren lassen. Hätte der BMW ihn einfach rechts überholen lassen, wäre nix passiert. Hätte der BMW den Rückspiegel benutzt wäre nix passiert. 
Ich sehe da schon ein Großteil der Schuld beim BMW Fahrer.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind beide ziemlich daneben... aber der hintere hat sich halt provozieren lassen. Hätte der BMW ihn einfach rechts überholen lassen, wäre nix passiert. Hätte der BMW den Rückspiegel benutzt wäre nix passiert.
> Ich sehe da schon ein Großteil der Schuld beim BMW Fahrer.



Und wäre der andere gar nicht drauf eingegangen wäre auch nichts passiert. Ich will den BMW Fahrer nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber bei dem Video von mehr oder weniger fahrlässigem Verhalten zu reden, ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2016)

Mir geht das zu dicht auffahren auch auf den Senkel, gerade eben fuhr ein Audi bei 140 mit ca. 3 Meter Abstand hinter mir, über mehrere Kilometer.
Um ihm zu zeigen das es nervt habe ich einfach die Nebelschlussleuchte aktiviert, danach war der Abstand immerhin 10 Meter. (immer noch zu wenig)
Aber mir würde im Traum nicht einfallen mitten auf der Autobahn eine grundlose Bremsung hin zu legen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2016)

Dann bist du aber scheinbar auch mehrere Kilometer nicht rechts rüber gefahren oder wieso hat er die ganze Zeit hinter dir gehangen?


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2016)

Nö bin ich nicht, ich bin einfach der Kilometerlangen Autoschlange gefolgt die vor mir war. Rechts war ein LKW hinter dem Nächsten.
Im weitesten Sinne normaler Berufsverkehr, im Nachhinein leif es auf unserer Spur sogar super, die LKWs rechts fahren ca. 80km/h und wir fuhren flüssige 140km/h.


----------



## winner961 (8. Januar 2016)

Klutten es geht um eine originale Fiat Felge mit den Maßen: 7x17 ET39 Reifen 205/45, im Moment hab ich eine fast identische Felge schon eingetragen. Felge: 7x17 ET38 205/45


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nö bin ich nicht, ich bin einfach der Kilometerlangen Autoschlange gefolgt die vor mir war. Rechts war ein LKW hinter dem Nächsten.
> Im weitesten Sinne normaler Berufsverkehr, im Nachhinein leif es auf unserer Spur sogar super, die LKWs rechts fahren ca. 80km/h und wir fuhren flüssige 140km/h.



Dann ergibt das dichte auffahren natürlich keinerlei Sinn. Viele beschweren sich aber auch über zu geringen Abstand und schleichen dann ewig auf der mittleren oder linken Spur rum.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sind beide ziemlich daneben...  aber der hintere hat sich halt provozieren lassen. Hätte der BMW ihn  einfach rechts überholen lassen, wäre nix passiert. Hätte der BMW den  Rückspiegel benutzt wäre nix passiert.
> *Ich sehe da schon ein Großteil der Schuld beim BMW Fahrer.*



Ich nicht. Ja, er hat ihn ausgebremst, völlig bescheuert. Aber der  zweite muss ja nicht so ein Fass aufmachen, mit Verfolgen und haste  nicht gesehen, das ist unnötig. Und wir haben ja alle in der Fahrschule  gelernt, man muss mit der Dummheit anderer rechner und entsprechend  reagieren. Diese Reaktion ist alles andere als entsprechend. So ziemlich  am Anfang, in der Ausfahrt, hat der zweite fast die Kontrolle über  seine Kiste verloren und die rechte Leitplanke erwischt. Musste diese  Aktion sein? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann ergibt das dichte auffahren natürlich keinerlei Sinn. Viele beschweren sich aber auch über zu geringen Abstand und schleichen dann ewig auf der mittleren oder linken Spur rum.



Ich weiß, zu denen gehöre ich aber nicht.
Ich wäre heute morgen auch lieber 180 auf freier Strecke gefahren......aber wenn es nicht geht, gehts nicht.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ja, er hat ihn ausgebremst, völlig bescheuert. Aber der  zweite muss ja nicht so ein Fass aufmachen, mit Verfolgen und haste  nicht gesehen, das ist unnötig. Und wir haben ja alle in der Fahrschule  gelernt, man muss mit der Dummheit anderer rechner und entsprechend  reagieren. Diese Reaktion ist alles andere als entsprechend. So ziemlich  am Anfang, in der Ausfahrt, hat der zweite fast die Kontrolle über  seine Kiste verloren und die rechte Leitplanke erwischt. Musste diese  Aktion sein? Ich glaube nicht.



Der andere hat ihn zig mal ausgebremst... da würde ich auch ein Fass aufmachen.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2016)

Es gibt halt überall bekloppte, was will man machen.....
Der ist auch nicht schlecht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVqz4947IFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2016)

Das hier ist auch nicht schlecht... finde ich persönlich noch gefährlicher als der BMW Fahrer. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8F2Uf9rcrOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich frage mich immer, wie man auf die Idee kommt, sich mit einem LKW anlegen zu wollen.
Das ist absolut hirnrissig.


----------



## Lee (8. Januar 2016)

> Das ist absolut hirnrissig.



Wo nix is kann auch nix reißen....

Solche Leute gehören weggesperrt zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Januar 2016)

Bis die dann mal an den Richtigen geraten. Wenn nicht gerade der Chef selbst am Steuer sitzt, ist es weder das eigene Fahrzeug, noch der eigene Versicherungsbeitrag. 

Eigentlich sollte man dann halt einfach bei solchen Idioten kurz auf den nächsten Parkplatz fahren, zweimal ums Fahrzeug rumlaufen und schon trifft man die nie wieder.

Wenn sich zwei Dickköpfe/Oberlehrer begegnen, geht das oft nicht gut aus.
---

Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch schonmal jemanden abgeschossen, der meinte, ihn ausbremsen zu müssen.

Der andere Fahrer hatte ihm bei dichtem Verkehr zwischen zwei LKW rechts überholt, ist knapp vor ihm rein und hat dann etwas stärker gebremst.
War die Reaktion meines Kumpels halt nicht so gut und dank StockCar-Erfahrung wusste er genau, wo er treffen muss, damit der andere sich schön kreiselnd verabschiedet 
Bei meinem Kumpel war nur die Frontschürze leicht eingerissen, der andere Wagen ein (wirtschaftlicher) Totalschaden.

Seine Freundin war zwar stinksauer, ihm war es das aber wert.
Vor Gericht hat er dann letztendlich auch noch Recht, bzw keinerlei Mitschuld bekommen.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2016)

Mir ist auch mal jemand hinterher gefahren, bis vor die Haustür. Um mir zu sagen das ich nicht rechts überholen darf... erst hat er übelst den Stress geschoben. Als ich meinte das ich 10 Kilometer hinter ihm her gefahren bin, bevor ich rechts überholt habe und dies alles auf einer Kamera hätte (gelogen hatte gar keine) und wir gerne die Polizei rufen können... wurde er auf einmal ruhig und wollte mir auch gar nicht mehr auf die Fresse hauen.  Aber alleine der Versuch wäre schon lustig gewesen... die Leute sind echt mutig. Jeder andere mit weniger Körperbeherrschung und schlechterer Erziehung hätte ihm wohl die Hucke vollgehauen. 

Aber die Leute sehen die Fehler IMMER nur bei anderen.


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich was in ihren Oberstübchen so abgeht?!
> Duell deutscher Verkehrssünder: Fehde auf Asphalt: Autobahnkrieg eskaliert nach gefährlichem Ausbremsmanöver - Video - Video - FOCUS Online



Rechts überholen, nicht anzeigen von Spurwechsel, drängeln, unnötige Bremsmanöver, Fahren auf dem Pannenstreifen und Sperrflächen und dann natürlich der Verstoß gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen (Filmen) - also da bekleckert sich echt keiner mit Ruhm von den beiden - um es ganz milde auszudrücken. Beiden täte da eine lange Zeit Bus und Bahnfahren gut - inklusive intensiver Nachschulung in Sachen Stvo.


----------



## Offset (8. Januar 2016)

Das man nicht filmen darf ist meiner Meinung nach eh ein Witz, aber das ganze noch mit Datenschutz zu begründen ist echt lächerlich. Man könnte ja das Filmmaterial nur für Richter einsehbar machen.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Januar 2016)

Es ist alles andere als lächerlich.


----------



## blautemple (8. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn daran bitte lächerlich?


----------



## Useful (8. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mir geht das zu dicht auffahren auch auf den Senkel, gerade eben fuhr ein Audi bei 140 mit ca. 3 Meter Abstand hinter mir, über mehrere Kilometer.
> Um ihm zu zeigen das es nervt habe ich einfach die Nebelschlussleuchte aktiviert, danach war der Abstand immerhin 10 Meter. (immer noch zu wenig)
> Aber mir würde im Traum nicht einfallen mitten auf der Autobahn eine grundlose Bremsung hin zu legen.




Das kenne ich. Mir ist mal jemand mit 120 dicht aufgefahren, vor mir ging es nicht schneller und ich wollte eine "LKW-Schlange" überholen. Er hinter mir dann, war wahrscheinlich ein Familienvater mit seiner Frau und Kindern in einem VW Touran. Nichtmal 10 Meter Abstand. Nicht wirklich verantwortungsbewusst von ihm, dichtes Auffahren ist eine der Hauptunfallursachen auf Autobahnen, nicht selten mit Todesfolgen. Zumal die linke Spur nahezu frei war hätte er jederzeit überholen können. Habe dann einfach als es mir zu bunt wurde so lange gehupt bis er Abstand gehalten hat.

Noch besser wurde es auf der Rückfahrt vom Urlaub (das erste war auf der Hinfahrt), ich war auf der linken Spur, 170 km/h schon eine Zeit lang, da ich rechts fahrende Autos überholen wollte. Auf einmal fährt mir ein Motorradfahrer mit ca 3 Metern Abstand auf (wenn man das überhaupt noch als Abstand bezeichnen kann). Naja, bin dann wieder rechts rein und er zog vorbei. Hätte ihn auch noch darauf ansprechen können da er auf dem nächsten Rasthof zufällig getankt hat. Habe ich aber nicht gemacht. Hätte ich stärker bremsen müssen, wer weiß was alles so passieren kann, stünde der Verlierer ja eh fest. Leider.


----------



## Offset (8. Januar 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran bitte lächerlich?


Weil der Datenschutz bei uns eh mit Füßen getreten wird, aber bei etwas, was den Bürgern sogar nutzen würde, ist der Datenschutz plötzlich wieder wichtig. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine.


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2016)

Das was dem einen ein Nutzen ist, ist in diesem Fall (unter Umständen) ein Schaden für einen Anderen.


----------



## Useful (8. Januar 2016)

Zum Thema Dashcam:

Ich finde es kommt auf den Umgang mit sowas an. Datenschutz, klar, bevor man solche Aufnahmen veröffentlicht müssen natürlich alle Personen und Kennzeichen unkenntlich gemacht werden und eventuell zur Sicherheit Merkmale auf Autos (z.B. bei bestimmten Aufklebern), ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der Youtube-Kanal Sascha LKW Fahrnünftig. 
Wenn man die Aufnahmen privat benutzt, ok, gut, da sollte ja nichts mit passieren.
Selbst Richter sagen dass solche Aufnahmen schon zur entsprechenden Beweislage geführt haben und auch dabei helfen.
Habe auch schon mal einen Fall auf Youtube gesehen, wo ein LKW-Fahrer von einem Touareg ausgebremst wurde und er ihm dann hinten reingefahren ist. Dank der Aufnahmen war schnell alles geklärt. Und in dem PKW saßen ein paar Leute, hätte der LKW Fahrer keine solche Dashcam gehabt, wie wäre dann nur entschieden worden? War zwar "nur" ein kleiner Blechschaden aber der PKW-Fahrer hat seinen Führerschein verloren.



Offset schrieb:


> Weil der Datenschutz bei uns eh mit Füßen getreten wird, aber bei etwas, was den Bürgern sogar nutzen würde, ist der Datenschutz plötzlich wieder wichtig. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit meine.



Ich verstehe was du meinst. War das nicht auch mit Taxis genauso? (Stichwort: Sicherheitskamera und Nachts fahren)


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das was dem einen ein Nutzen ist, ist in diesem Fall (unter Umständen) ein Schaden für einen Anderen.



Wo genau ist dann das Problem?
Schaden fuer einen Anderen wird es erst, wenn es zum Schadensfall kommt.
Kann doch der Verursacher, der Schuld hat, eindeutig identifiziert. Oder ist das nicht gewollt?
Wer haette was davon? Leute die sich nicht wirklich an die Regeln halten, die Schaeden verursachen und sich irgendwie rauswinden koennen oder wo es zu uneindeutigen Situationen durch Auslegung kommen kann, wo dann der total Unverschuldete zumindest eine Teilschuld mitbekommt.

Nehmen wir das Ausbremsvideo als Beispiel. Man trifft auf so einen wie den BMW Fahrer, verhaelt sich aber selbst den Vorschriften entsprechend (in dem Video konnte ich anfangs kein zu dichtes Auffahren sehen, der BMW hat einfach ohne schauen rausgezogen, weil der mit der Kamera keine Notbremsung gemacht hat, na vielleicht hat er sogar eine gemacht, ist dem aber sehr nahe gekommen) und schickt das Bildmaterial mit einer Anzeige raus.
Wo genau ist das Problem jetzt? 
Evtl. begreift der BMW Fahrer dann was er fuer einen Verhalten an den Tag legt. 
Achtung, ich beziehe mich nicht auf das komplette Video, nur auf das Rausziehen und danach Ausbremsen. Was der Typ mit der Kamera an Board gemacht hat, ist genauso verantwortungslos.

Natuerlich kann hier Unfug getrieben werden, wenn alles schoen zusammengeschnitten wird, deshalb auch mit einer gehoerigen Portion Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Ich finde nichts Verwerfliches daran, Dashcamaufzeichnungen zur Unfallrekonstruierung heranzuziehen.
Auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn fuer die Unschuldigen.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2016)

Das ist so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil von dashcams. 
Was ist mit 99,99% der restlichen Zeit? Der Besitzer der man zeichnet alles auf was ihm passt. Nehmen wir mal (weil das Beispiel gerade kam) ein Taxi. Bis das mal fährt, steht das 90% der Zeit irgendwo in der Nähe von Bushaltestellen und Partys. Filmt jede Akte die ihm vor die Linse kommt und er entscheidet was er mit den Videos macht. Vielleicht auch ein Postbote der in die Einfahrt fährt und dabei kurz durch eine Lücke in der Hecke, Frau und Kinder beim Sonnenbaden filmt. Wenn er mal einen Blick erhascht, dann ist das halt so. Wenn er sich darauf aber regelmäßig einen runter holt, oder das gar im Netz landet, gehts schlicht zu weit. Man kann den Leuten eben nicht in den Kopf gucken und wie wir wissen sind auf unseren Straßen viele egoistische armleuchter unterwegs. Diesen traue ich auch außerhalb der Autobahn alles zu. Wenn solche Typen dann auf dem Heimweg dann täglich die ganze Nachbarschaft filmen...


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2016)

Omg...

Ich versuche schon ueber Eventualitaeten nachzudenken, bei dem Thema dachte ich echt nur an den Straßenverkehr.

Du hast natuerlich vollkommen recht, das hier sehr viel Unfug mit getrieben werden kann.
Auch ausspionieren etc ist dann einfacher.

Auf der anderen Seite, wenn Leute solche Motivationen haben, werden die das sowieso machen, egal ob durch ein moegliches legales Mittel, sich sowas einfacher gestaltet.
Die ganzen Drohnen, wo es immer mehr gibt, werden genauso missbraucht.


----------



## Klutten (8. Januar 2016)

winner961 schrieb:


> Klutten muss man Original Felgen eintragen lassen, wenn die Bereifung größer ist als Standard ? Oder nur die Bereifung ?





winner961 schrieb:


> Klutten es geht um eine originale Fiat Felge mit den Maßen: 7x17 ET39 Reifen 205/45, im Moment hab ich eine fast identische Felge schon *eingetragen*. Felge: 7x17 ET38 205/45



Für eine vernünftige Antwort reichen deine Infos immer noch nicht. 

Eingetragen deutet immer auf Zubehör hin. Schreib doch einfach mal deine vollständigen Schlüsselnummern (HSN / TSN / Variante ...also die erste Zeile deines Fahrzeugscheins) auf, damit man sieht, was jetzt Serie ist.


----------



## Offset (8. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil von dashcams.
> Was ist mit 99,99% der restlichen Zeit? Der Besitzer der man zeichnet alles auf was ihm passt.



Das Problem was du hier schilderst wäre relativ einfach lösbar, indem man die Aufzeichnungen nur für Polizei/Richter zugänglich macht (Verschlüsselung o.ä).


----------



## XE85 (8. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo genau ist dann das Problem?



Die permanente Aufzeichnung und der nicht kalkulierbare Umgang mit diesen Daten ist das Problem. Das kann auch ganz unabhängig vom Verkehr ein Schaden für Gefilmte entstehen. Es ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache wenn man sich auf einmal zufällig (bei was auch immer) in einem youtube Video sieht, ohne zu wissen von wem und woher das Video überhaupt kommt. Es gibt schlicht Situationen im Leben in denen man nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt, aber trotzdem nicht dabei gefilmt werden möchte.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2016)

Offset schrieb:


> Das Problem was du hier schilderst wäre relativ einfach lösbar, indem man die Aufzeichnungen nur für Polizei/Richter zugänglich macht (Verschlüsselung o.ä).


Wie soll das deiner Auffassung nach gehen? Soll jeder Wagen täglich zweimal bei der örtlichen Polizei vorgestellt und ausgelesen werden? 
Wer trägt die Kosten für die Umrüstung von Fahrzeugen ohne solche cam? Wie wird überwacht wer gerade das Fahrzeug lenkt?


----------



## Offset (9. Januar 2016)

Die Kameras speichern z.B. nur eine halbe Stunde, der Rest wird direkt wieder überschrieben.
Das müssten dann eben spezielle Kameras sein, die man sich kaufen kann, es muss ja nicht zur Pflicht werden. 
Wer gerade fährt kann bei einer normalen Dashcam halt nicht überprüft werden.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Januar 2016)

Totalüberwachung lässt grüßen...


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2016)

Ja ist denn schon 1984?


----------



## Zeiss (9. Januar 2016)

Lol, ja, und auch 31 Jahre später trifft es noch zu,...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre auch mit Dashcam und jeder, der nicht gefilmt werden möchte, soll in Deckung gehen.  Wenn Dashcams nicht erlaubt sind, dann sind auch Verkehrskameras in Tunneln z.B. höchst illegal! Mit dem Smartphone aus dem Auto filmen bedeutet Todesstrafe!

Jeder, der sich in der Öffentlichkeit rumtreibt muss damit rechnen gefilmt zu werden. Wer dann dennoch komplett nackt rumrennt und sich munter an den Eiern kratzt, der muss halt damit rechnen von einer Dashcam aufgezeichnet zu werden. ...von Leuten mit Smartphones sowieso. Wenn man ******* bauen möchte, dann muss man das halt nen bischen heimlich machen und nicht mitten auf der Straße.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Januar 2016)

Sag ich doch, Totalüberwachung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2016)

Wenn Leute privat filmen aus welchen Gründen auch immer, hat das nichts mit Überwachung zutun.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Januar 2016)

Ich (und sehr viele andere auch!) habe aber ein Problem damit, wenn irgendwer meint mich filmen zu müssen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2016)

Ich kann dich filmen und du würdest es nicht mal mitbekommen, es würde dein Leben nicht beeinträchtigen. Manchmal muss man auch mal realistisch bleiben


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2016)

Kannst Du tun, das macht es es trotzdem nicht "legal". Siehe u. a. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dashcam#Deutschland


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2016)

Und deswegen sollten Dashcams eben legal werden, äußerst nützlich wenns mal knallt.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich kann dich filmen und du würdest es nicht  mal mitbekommen, es würde dein Leben nicht beeinträchtigen. Manchmal  muss man auch mal realistisch bleiben



Davon wird es auch nicht legaler. Wenn ich es rausfinde, hast Du ein Problem.

Wenn  man es ganz genau nimmt, zum Beispiel beim Fotografieren bei den  Veranstaltungen und so, muss man die Zustimmung von jedem holen, der auf  dem Bild auftauchen könnte. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und deswegen sollten Dashcams eben legal werden, äußerst nützlich wenns mal knallt.



Sehe ich anders. Das ist ein Eingriff in die Privatsphäre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn  man es ganz genau nimmt, zum Beispiel beim Fotografieren bei den  Veranstaltungen und so, muss man die Zustimmung von jedem holen, der auf  dem Bild auftauchen könnte.



Nicht zwingend 
Handelt es sich um eine Menschenmenge (weiß nicht ab wie vielen das gilt), dann benötigt man keine Zustimmung jedes Einzelnen.

Edit:

Thema Klappen-ESD: Der ist nun auch komplett fertig. Unterschied auf zu ist schon gewaltig  Klappenauspuff E92 335i - YouTube
Demnächst muss ich ihn dann mal eintragen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Das ist ein Eingriff in die Privatsphäre.



Ist das wirklich deine Angst?
Wie stehst du zu Facebook, Amazon, Google und co?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Davon wird es auch nicht legaler. Wenn ich es rausfinde, hast Du ein Problem.
> 
> Wenn  man es ganz genau nimmt, zum Beispiel beim Fotografieren bei den  Veranstaltungen und so, muss man die Zustimmung von jedem holen, der auf  dem Bild auftauchen könnte.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, kann ich von jedem Privat Fotos machen. 
Ich muss nur vor der veröffentlichung deine Zustimmung einholen


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2016)

Wenn derjenige das aber nicht will, darfst du es trotzdem nicht.
Auch wenn man damit einverstanden ist, darf man es meine ich, nicht mal nem dritten zeigen.


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

Das Recht am eigenen Bild, Text siehe   §22 KuG,  bedeutet eigentlich: Das Recht darüber zu bestimmen, was  mit Fotografien ( daher auch: Fotorecht) oder anderen bildlichen  Darstellungen der eigenen Person in der Öffentlichkeit (Verbreitung oder  Zurschaustellung) geschieht. Das Recht am eigenen Bild ist eine  Ausprägung des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts. Nach Ansicht des BGH  handelt es sich um ein vermögenswertes Ausschließlichkeitsrecht, da  sowohl ideelle Interessen als auch kommerzielle Interessen des  Abgebildeten betroffen sein können. Freilich kann der Abgebildete nicht allein darüber bestimmen, was mit  seinem Bildnis oder seinen Bildnissen geschieht. Das Recht am eigenen  Bild des Abgebildeten findet seine Schranken dort, wo andere Grundrechte  gleichberechtigt Platz beanspruchen können. Das kann zum Beispiel die  Pressefreiheit sein oder die Kunstfreiheit.

Ist denn bereits das Fotografieren noch erlaubt oder schon verboten? Das kommt (immer noch) darauf an. 

Paparazzi

Paparazzi dürfen  unter Umständen nicht einmal fotografieren, weil bereits das eine  Verletzung des Persönlichkeitsrechts des betroffenen Prominenten  darstellen könnte - hier kommt es also nicht erst auf die Verbreitung  an. ( KG Berlin AZ: 9 U 212/06 vom 02.03.2007) Gerade für Paparazzi wurde der § 201a StGB  geschaffen, der bereits das Fotografieren in bestimmten privaten  Situationen unter Strafe stellt. Das bloße strafbewehrte  Verbreitungsverbot des  §33 KUG war nach Ansicht des Gesetzgebers nicht abschreckend genug.

Normale Menschen aber dürfen in normalen Situationen in der Regel immer Fotos machen. Ausnahmen: 


Bei Eingriffen in die Intimsphäre ist das Fotografieren nicht erlaubt (siehe der bereits erwähnte § 201a StGB)
auch nicht in solchen Momenten, in denen durch eine Fotografie die Menschenwürde des Abgelichteten verletzt wird
oder  wo jede denkbare Veröffentlichung oder Verbreitung von vorneherein ohne  Einwilligung der fotografierten Person unzulässig wäre.

Quelle: Das Recht am eigenen Bild


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja ist denn schon 1984?


So lange noch keine zustände wie in "V wie Vendetta" herrschen ist doch noch alles halbwegs im lot.  Allerdings scheinen wir in die richtung zu steuern...


Zeiss schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Das ist ein Eingriff in die Privatsphäre.


Du meidest also öffentliche plätze und veranstaltungen, konzerte, jegliche form von sport-events und auf der autobahn fährst du auch nicht?  (die maut-brücken auf der AB erfassen dich mit, ob du willst oder nicht)
Ich denke, die dashcams wären das kleinste problem, wenn sie eine viertel oder halbe stunde in endlos-schleife aufnehmen. (bei kollision oder per knopfdruck wird die letzte viertel/ halbe stunde fest gespeichert) Dadurch könnten sich unfälle einfacher aufklären lassen und leute, die groben unfug auf der straße veranstalten, einfacher aus dem verkehr gezogen werden. (das normale knapp rein geschnibbel und gedrängle fällt bei mir noch nicht darunter)


----------



## Lee (10. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich kann dich filmen und du würdest es nicht mal mitbekommen, es würde dein Leben nicht beeinträchtigen. Manchmal muss man auch mal realistisch bleiben



Das ist eine Möglichkeit. Aber es gibt genug hirnlose Vollidioten und Stalker-Nachbarn (Hat nicht jeder diesen alten Herrn, der den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tut als die Nachbarschaft zu beobachten, als Nachbar). Wenn jeder jetzt legal mit ner Dashcam rumfahren dürfte (und als Konsequenz daraus müsste normales Filmen auch legalisiert werden) hätten diese Stalker-Nachbarn alles auf Band. 

Jetzt stell dir mal vor, du bist ein 14 Jähriger, der ab und an Nachts ausbüchst und sich mit Freunden trifft. Sicherlich ist das nicht gut und wenn die Eltern davon Wind bekommen, wird es konsequenzen geben. Aber willst du wirklich, dass die Eltern das dann auf Video von ihrem Nachbarn gesteckt bekommen? Oder wenn die Tochter mal mit nem Freund nachhause kommt, von dem die Eltern nix wissen.

Oder man kommt sturzbesoffen vom Feiern Heim oder läuft auf der Straße. Dabei will man nicht gefilmt werden und riskieren, dass irgendwer das auf Facebook hochlädt ("Stupid drunk guy falling down on open street").

Dashcam nur beim Autofahren kann unter Umständen sinnvoll sein. Aber dabei bleibt es halt nicht. Wenn mein ehemaliger StalkerNachbar jetzt filmen dürfte, würde der sich dann halt studenlang in sein Auto setzen und alles aufzeichnen. Eine Regulierung, dass bloß beim "Fahren" nutzen zu können, ohne dass man als Fahrer Einfluss darauf hat was und wann gefilmt wird und man auch kein Zugriff aufs Videomaterial hat wird schwierig umzusetzen, würde diese doch nur bei Neuwagen funktionieren und vor Hackern ist ohnehin nichts sicher.
Und wenn Dashcams mal erlaubt sind (wenn auch reguliert), dann wird die Hemmschwelle dies mit einer GoPro oder anderen Kamera einfach auf eigene Faust zu machen viel geringer werden ("Wenn der Bänker da das mit seinem neuen BMW darf, dann darf ich das auch!")

Außerdem: Jeder von uns fährt ab und an zu schnell. Jeder überholt mal etwas gefährlich und übertritt die ein oder andere Regel. Wir machen das, weil wir uns relativ sicher sind, dass nix passiert und vorallem, dass wir nicht erwischt werden. Sollten Dashcams flächendeckend erlaubt sein, hätte zumindest ich ständig Angst, dass irgendein Denuntiant sofort jedes Fehlverhalten zur Polizei sendet.

Und solche Menschen wird es geben. Ihr seht doch täglich, was für Vollpfosten auf unseren Straßen rumfahren. Nirgends sonst, sieht man wie inhomogen die Gesellschaft an Intelligenz und Reife ist, als im Straßenverkehr, weil dort jeder "gleichberechtigt" mitmachen darf und jeder Volldepp einen Führerschein bekommt.


----------



## Zoon (10. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Gestörte ist jedoch eindeutig der BMW Fahrer.  Jeder von uns ist schonmal so dicht aufgefahren, wenn dir direkt einer  vor den Wagen zieht kannst du es gar nicht vermeiden. Aber danach so  einen Affentanz zu veranstalten ist ein Unding. Hoffentlich wird diesem  Geisteskranken der Führerschein für immer abgenommen.



Vorallem  das im Originalvideo auf der Heckklappe des BMW ein Aufkleber einer  Firma hinten rechts zu sehen ist. Wenn dass der Arbeitgeber von dem  Typen ist hätte ich das Video einach unkommentiert per Einschreiben zu  denen geschickt  




XE85 schrieb:


> Es gibt schlicht Situationen im Leben in  denen man nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt, aber trotzdem nicht dabei  gefilmt werden möchte.



Dann solltest du gerade falls man  in ner Großstadt wohnt gar nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen und die Fenster  zumauern. Geh mal durchs Zentrum von Berlin oder Hamburg und zähle mal  die Kameras der Videoüberwachung auf öffentlichen Plätzen, Kaufhallen,  Tankstellen.  Dazu noch alle "unssichtbaren" Kameras in Geldautomaten  ÖPNV etc. Die Große Anzahl an Smartphones wo du genauso "aus Versehen"  aufm Video oder Foto landest ...

Bei den ganzen Drohnen mit Videofunktion sollte durchaus regulierend eingegriffen werden wer die Dinger kaufen und nutzen darf. Damit kann man ja schön selbst beim Hochhaus dir vors Schalfzimmerfenster fliegen und gewisse Akte in bester 4k Qualität filmen.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Sollten Dashcams flächendeckend erlaubt sein, hätte zumindest ich ständig Angst, dass irgendein Denuntiant sofort jedes Fehlverhalten zur Polizei sendet.



Genau, die Gattung "Pseudolehrer".



Zoon schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Drohnen mit Videofunktion sollte  durchaus regulierend eingegriffen werden wer die Dinger kaufen und  nutzen darf. Damit kann man ja schön selbst beim Hochhaus dir vors  Schalfzimmerfenster fliegen und gewisse Akte in bester 4k Qualität  filmen.



Kann man, aber es hält Dich keiner davon ab dieses Ding einfach mal runterzuholen.

Zum Thema "Videoüberwachung am Bahnhof" vs "Dashcams": Das sind Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## dsdenni (10. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend
> Handelt es sich um eine Menschenmenge (weiß nicht ab wie vielen das gilt), dann benötigt man keine Zustimmung jedes Einzelnen.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Im geschlossenem Zustand hört man ja echt garnix, aber offen


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn Dashcams nicht erlaubt sind, dann sind  auch Verkehrskameras in Tunneln z.B. höchst illegal!





Zoon schrieb:


> Dann solltest du gerade falls man  in ner Großstadt wohnt gar nicht mehr  vor die Tür gehen und die Fenster  zumauern. Geh mal durchs Zentrum von  Berlin oder Hamburg und zähle mal  die Kameras der Videoüberwachung auf  öffentlichen Plätzen, Kaufhallen,  Tankstellen.  Dazu noch alle  "unssichtbaren" Kameras in Geldautomaten  ÖPNV etc. Die Große Anzahl an  Smartphones wo du genauso "aus Versehen"  aufm Video oder Foto landest  ...



Das kann man nicht vergleichen, Videos aus (legalen) Überwachungskameras tauchen nicht wie Dashcamvideos in großer Zahl bei Youtube und Facebook auf. Für die ist auch keine anonyme Privatperson zuständig. Die dürfen auch nur von der Polizei ausgewertet werden. Alles andere wäre genauso ein Verstoß gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen.

Davon abgesehn müssen Gebäude, Öffis, etc. die Videoüberwacht werden dementsprechend gekennzeichnet sein, so dass jeder (zumindest Grundsätzlich) die Möglichkeit hat diese Orte zu meiden oder sich entsprechend zu verhalten.

Die Wahrung dieser Rechte ist bei Dashcams quasi unmöglich.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2016)

Mir persönlich wäre es ziemlich egal ob ich auf irgendwelchen Dashcam Videos zu sehen bin, kann aber auch die andere Seite verstehen. Und solange es Leute gibt die sich dadurch unwohlfühlen, muss man das Thema einfach verbieten. Niemand will z.B. beim Gang in den Puff gefilmt werden, oder beim Verlassen des Hauses von der Nachbarin. 

Da das Bild bei Facebook so gut angekommen ist, will ich es euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da das Bild bei Facebook so gut angekommen ist, will ich es euch nicht vorenthalten.


Kommt auch gut.  Allerdings solltest du vieleicht mal die flagge tauschen. Subaru wäre vieleicht passender.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Januar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kommt auch gut.  Allerdings solltest du vieleicht mal die flagge tauschen. Subaru wäre vieleicht passender.



Am besten als "3D" Logo, beleuchtet nur ein paar nummern größer.
Google-Ergebnis fÃ¼r http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/702/455/627/627455702_920.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2016)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Thema Klappen-ESD: Der ist nun auch komplett fertig. Unterschied auf zu ist schon gewaltig  Klappenauspuff E92 335i - YouTube
Demnächst muss ich ihn dann mal eintragen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/QUOTE]
Ist aber nicht wirklich dazu gedacht geschlossen zu fahren.  Das ist nen ganz schön enger Knick, wenn die Klappe zu ist. Sieht aus als ob das Rohr links nicht mal ganz angeschweißt ist.  Deine erste Schweißarbeit? Ansonsten aber schöne Konstruktion, wenn man die eingetragen bekommt. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht vergleichen, Videos aus (legalen)  Überwachungskameras tauchen nicht wie Dashcamvideos in großer Zahl bei  Youtube und Facebook auf. Für die ist auch keine anonyme Privatperson  zuständig. Die dürfen auch nur von der Polizei ausgewertet werden. Alles  andere wäre genauso ein Verstoß gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen.
> 
> Davon abgesehn müssen Gebäude, Öffis, etc. die Videoüberwacht werden  dementsprechend gekennzeichnet sein, so dass jeder (zumindest  Grundsätzlich) die Möglichkeit hat diese Orte zu meiden oder sich  entsprechend zu verhalten.
> 
> Die Wahrung dieser Rechte ist bei Dashcams quasi unmöglich.


Was? Seit wann sind Überwachungskameras in z.B. Tunneln staatlich? Die werden von privaten Firmen betrieben. Gleiches glit für so ziemlich jeden Laden mit Parkplatz und Überwachungskameras. Die Aufnahmen werden auch von Privatleuten gemacht, genauso wie bei Dashcams. Und nur weil Aldi eine Firma ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das der überwachte Parkplatz(wo die STVO gilt) Staatseigentum ist oder die Aufnahmen nur von der Polizei angeschaut werden.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2016)

Die werden aber eine Erlaubnis dazu haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht wirklich dazu gedacht geschlossen zu fahren.  Das ist nen ganz schön enger Knick, wenn die Klappe zu ist. Sieht aus als ob das Rohr links nicht mal ganz angeschweißt ist.  Deine erste Schweißarbeit? Ansonsten aber schöne Konstruktion, wenn man die eingetragen bekommt.



OEM hat die AGA mit geschlossener Klappe auch so einen Knick. Viel Gegendruck erzeugt es auch nicht, da der Durchmesser groß genug ist.
Ich hab immer mit viel Zusatz geschweißt, deshalb sieht es nicht ganz so sauber aus, wie wenn man nur verlaufen lässt, dafür aber auch stabil. Ist alles absolut dicht.
Eintagung wird normal kein Problem werden, da mit geschlossenen Klappen sogar leiser als mit dem Serien ESD


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2016)

Muss er offiziell nicht auch mit offener Klappe zumindest das Niveau des Serien ESD halten?


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was? Seit wann sind Überwachungskameras in z.B. Tunneln staatlich? Die  werden von privaten Firmen betrieben. Gleiches glit für so ziemlich  jeden Laden mit Parkplatz und Überwachungskameras. Die Aufnahmen werden  auch von Privatleuten gemacht, genauso wie bei Dashcams. Und nur weil  Aldi eine Firma ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das der überwachte  Parkplatz(wo die STVO gilt) Staatseigentum ist oder die Aufnahmen nur  von der Polizei angeschaut werden.



Wo schreibe ich irgendwas von staatlich oder das irgendwelche Aufnahmen staatseigentum wären? Auch jegliche andere (private) Firma muss sich an Datenschutzbestimmungen halten und darf mit den Aufnahmen nicht einfach machen was sie wollen. Und ein Unternehmen ist das Aufnahmen macht und dafür verantwortlich ist, ist keine Privatperson, sondern ein eingetragenes Unternemen. Das ist doch bei Gott nicht das selbe wie eine Dashcamaufnahme einer Privatperson. Und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen anschauen und gerichtlich verwerten. Mal abgesehn davon dass das etwa durch Tunnelüberwachung zusammenkommende Videomaterial sowiso größer ist als die 2, 3 Mitarbeiter der Tunnelsicherheit überhaupt ansehen können. Da geht so oder so nur auswerten im Anlassfall, ansonst nur livebild - und oft nichtmal da alle Kameras gleichzeitig. Und ich widerhole mich, diese Daten landen vor allem nicht anonym in großer Zahl auf youtube oder Facebook. Auch auf die Informationspflicht habe ich ja schon hingewiesen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die werden aber eine Erlaubnis dazu haben.



Natürlich. Jede Überwachung von öffentlichem Raum ist genemigungspflichtig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Muss er offiziell nicht auch mit offener Klappe zumindest das Niveau des Serien ESD halten?



Nee, nur geschlossen. Ansonsten machen die Klappenanlagen ja auch keinen Sinn


----------



## XE85 (10. Januar 2016)

Und ab Juli hat es sich in der EU ausgeklappt, denn da ändert sich die Richtlinie nach der der Geräuschpegel gemessen werden muss, womit der Klappenauspuff quasi verboten wird, da nicht mehr zulassungsfähig.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, nur geschlossen. Ansonsten machen die Klappenanlagen ja auch keinen Sinn


Sicher? Ich habe als generelle Tuningregel beim deutschen TÜV immer den Grundsatz "es darf nicht schlechter werden" im Kopf und der wäre ja nicht gegeben.


----------



## Klutten (10. Januar 2016)

Ist im Endeffekt auch so. Maßgeblich ist eine Fahrgeräuschmessung, wobei der Wert, den ein Hersteller z.B.  im Fahrzeugschein angibt, nicht überschritten werden darf. Gemessen wird dabei im 3./4. Gang, je nachdem wann Nennleistung und Nenndrehzahl anliegen.

Der aktuelle RS3 ist schon relativ laut. Damit er die geltenden Vorschriften erfüllt, werden die Klappen in zig verschiedenen Stellungen zu den jeweiligen Drehzahlen und Lastzuständen auf beiden Seiten unterschiedlich gefahren - also eine komlexe Steuerung. Da die Klappenanlagen der Tuner nur "auf" und "zu" kennen, ist das wieder so eine Geschichte, wo jemand Richtlinien zu seinem Vorteil auslegt. ...so lange, bis jemand anders mit höherer Befugnis kommt und einen Riegel vorschiebt. 

Wären Klappenanlagen nicht schon jetzt einfach nur eine Einrichtung um gesetzliche Regelungen zu umschiffen, würde es in 2016 keine Änderung geben.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich habe als generelle Tuningregel beim deutschen TÜV immer den Grundsatz "es darf nicht schlechter werden" im Kopf und der wäre ja nicht gegeben.




AMS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verstehe ich die AMS richtig? Die Serienanlage ist die Referenz für die maximal erlaubte Lautstärke? Der Klappenauspuff dürfte entsprechend nur den Auspuff leiser machen, als die Serienanlage?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2016)

Die Serienanlage war doch schon immer die Referenz für Nachrüstanlagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da die Klappenanlagen der Tuner nur "auf" und "zu" kennen, ist das wieder so eine Geschichte, wo jemand Richtlinien zu seinem Vorteil auslegt. .



Nicht ganz richtig. Bei den meisten Herstellern wird die Klappe immer noch per Unterdruck angesteuert und da gibt es nur auf oder zu. Außerdem kann jemand, der AGAs anfertigt auch problemlos eine elektronische Klappe einbauen.
Die Hersteller legen es ja auch zu ihrem Vorteil aus. Porsche als Beispiel. Da wird exakt bei den Drehzahlen und Lastzuständen, bei denen gemessen wird, die Klappe geschlossen.
Das ganze Thema Klappenauspuff um eine etwas zu laute AGA eingetragen zu bekommen gibt es ja schon ewig. 
Selbst mein alter E36 328i hat serienmäßig schon eine pneumatisch angesteuerte Klappe um die Lautstärke zu verringern.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Serienanlage war doch schon immer die Referenz für Nachrüstanlagen.



Wobei die Toleranzen schon ziemlich hoch sein müssen.
Von BMW gibt es ja die Performance Schalldämpfer und die sind eigentlich immer so die lautesten und am kräftigsten klingenden Schalldämpfer die es für die einzelnen Modelle auf dem Markt zu kaufen gibt und immer deutlich lauter als die OEM AGA.


----------



## Klutten (10. Januar 2016)

Vereinfacht kann man sagen, dass eine Klappe eigentlich immer dazu dient, etwas auch lauter als erlaubt zu nutzen. Daher die Änderungen in 2016. 

Wie du schon richtig sagst, nutzen Hersteller das zu ihren Gunsten. Das Ganze geht heute bei Motorrädern schon so weit, dass in der Software ähnlich dem VW-Defeat-Device eine Abregelung installiert ist, die anspringt, sobald jemand im 3./4. Gang über ~100m exakt Tempo 50 (+/- max. 1km/h) fährt und anschließend Vollgas gibt. Das Motorsteuergerät erkennt die Absicht einer Fahrgeräuschmessung und tuckert mit Drehzahlbegrenzung durch die Messstrecke. Selbst die lauteste Maschine besteht so die Typprüfung. Dieser Fall ist real, wurde aber nicht in der Presse kommuniziert. Hätten sie das gemacht, würden ein paar der großen Hersteller schon seit Jahren einen Skandal haben.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kommt auch gut.  Allerdings solltest du vieleicht mal die flagge tauschen. Subaru wäre vieleicht passender.



Nicht unbedingt, da es bis vor kurzem der Parkplatz von meinem Nissan ist. Der musste aber nun auf die andere Seite weichen... mal sehen vielleicht tausche ich die Fahne noch aus. 

Hat einer Erfahrung mit offenen Blowoffs? Besser halb offene nehmen? Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Tendiere im moment zum HKS SSQV4 oder ein Forge.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Januar 2016)

Jungs passt heute gut auf. Bei uns (Brandenburg) ist es Spiegelglatt. 
So glatt das es sogar jemand geschafft hat, inmerorts sich aufs dach zu legen.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Januar 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Vereinfacht kann man sagen, dass eine Klappe eigentlich immer dazu dient, etwas auch lauter als erlaubt zu nutzen. Daher die Änderungen in 2016.
> 
> Wie du schon richtig sagst, nutzen Hersteller das zu ihren Gunsten. Das Ganze geht heute bei Motorrädern schon so weit, dass in der Software ähnlich dem VW-Defeat-Device eine Abregelung installiert ist, die anspringt, sobald jemand im 3./4. Gang über ~100m exakt Tempo 50 (+/- max. 1km/h) fährt und anschließend Vollgas gibt. Das Motorsteuergerät erkennt die Absicht einer Fahrgeräuschmessung und tuckert mit Drehzahlbegrenzung durch die Messstrecke. Selbst die lauteste Maschine besteht so die Typprüfung. Dieser Fall ist real, wurde aber nicht in der Presse kommuniziert. Hätten sie das gemacht, würden ein paar der großen Hersteller schon seit Jahren einen Skandal haben.



Das bekannteste Beispiel dafür ist doch die Ducati Panigale. Wenn man mit der 1199 bzw 1299 an einem Sonntag morgen auf Tour geht, dann schafft man es beim Starten die ganze Strasse zu wecken..


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jungs passt heute gut auf. Bei uns (Brandenburg) ist es Spiegelglatt.
> So glatt das es sogar jemand geschafft hat, inmerorts sich aufs dach zu legen.



Bei uns gehts.
Alles nördlich der Elbe scheint betroffen, also ab Dessau fängt das hier bei uns in der Nähe an.


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2016)

Hier is Regen und pisswarm.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Januar 2016)

HH war extrem glatt. was die bussfahrer dennoch nicht gejuckt hat


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2016)

Wäre auch schlimm, wenn sie vor angst schlotternd ihren dienst antreten würden. Dann würde ich definitiv nicht einsteigen.
Wenn man sich im winter darauf einstellt das die fuhre auch mal etwas rutschen kann und man dann nicht gleich in totale panik oder schockstarre verfällt, dann passiert einem auch nicht so sehr viel. Das problem der meisten fahrer im winter ist die falsche sitzposition (knapp am lenkrad, einfach nur unbequem oder so dick angezogen das man denkt die heizung funzt nicht) und das die meisten anscheinend tierisch angst davor haben, auch nur 1mm seitlich zu rutschen. (deshalb fliegt man noch lange nicht von der straße)


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2016)

Für die meisten Leute ist minimaler Haftungsabriss ein Nahtoterlebnis.  Mittlerweile sage ich neuen Beifahrern/innen immer schon vor der Fahrt das sie bescheid sagen sollen, wenn es zu schnell oder zu quer ist.  Nen bischen rumrutschen muss man bei Schnee und Eis ja immer, sonst kann man ja höchstens 50 fahren. Zitat von Stig Blomqvist:"Lass das Auto für dich arbeiten und bekämpfe das Auto nicht." Rutschiger Untergrund -> Auto quer -> völlig normal -> korrekte Fahrweise. Wer auf Schnee/Eis versucht wie auf trockener Straße zu fahren landet irgendwann im Graben. Das ist unabwendbar.


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2016)

Welch ein Wunder das ich Lebe... so ganz ohne Querfahren. Thx jesus.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich weiss auch nicht, wie ich das bis jetzt immer geschafft habe ohne quer zu fahren.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Januar 2016)

Du hast ja einen "Frontkratzer von VW" und kein Allradrallymonster oder so ein Biest von Honda


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2016)

VW Konzern bitte, es ist immer noch nen Skoda.
Bin mitm quattro auch nicht wirklich oft quer gefahren, warum auch.


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2016)

Ihr dürft ja auch nicht vergessen, das BadFrag DER Rennfahrer schlechthin ist


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ihr dürft ja auch nicht vergessen, das BadFrag DER Rennfahrer schlechthin ist



Asoooooooooooooo, daran liegt es. Ich habe mich gerade gefragt, für was man dann sonst die ganzen Gehhilfen entwickelt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2016)

Also ich kenne niemanden der das Gefühl des unfreiwilligen Haftungsverlustes als schön empfand, wenn ein Hindernis immer näher kommt um man nichts machen kann außer zusehen wie es gleich knallt. 

Wenn man merkt das man rutscht, dann hat man sich gefälligst der Witterung anzupassen und langsamer zu fahren. Wer gern seine Karre im nächsten Graben oder Leitplanke reinsetzen möchte soll dies auf privaten Gelände tun wo niemand sonst gefährdet wird. 
Wenn es richtig glatt ist,dann hilft auch kein Fahrkönnen mehr wenn die Karre nur noch rutscht. Da kann man lenken, bremsen und kuppeln wie man will (wenn man nicht gerade Spikes hat) und macht trotzdem ein Abflug.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2016)

Ich sage mal so, hier gibt es eine Strecke, wo man sehr schön driften kann, auch ich habe es schon das eine oder andere Mal gemacht. Aber da war ich immer allein und sonst kein Auto weit und breit. Und vor allem, im Sommer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Januar 2016)

Im Sommer klebt das Auto auch auf der Straße. Da kannst du mit Fahrkönnen die Karre auch fangen oder zum stehen bringen. 
Bei Glatteis hat man aber keine Chance. 
Entweder man kauft sich ne Karre mit Heckantrieb und PS oder lässt das driften sein.
Bzw würde ich eh nicht von driften sprechen wenn ein Frontkratzer oder Allradler bei Glätte die Haftung verliert 
Driften ist denk ich eher kontrolliertes Übersteuern.

Das was Badfrag tut ist rutschen und Glück haben. Geht aber früher oder später in die Hose, hoffentlich ohne dabei jemanden mitzunehmen.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2016)

Richtig, absolut richtig.

Au unseren Straßen zu "driften" ist eh so ein Glücksspiel, auch wenn eine geschlossene Schneedecke da liegt, weiß keiner, was da drunter ist und da kann sowas wie Eis sein. Da kann es schon mal haarig werden.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Januar 2016)

Jesus Maria und Josef, da hat aber mal wieder jemand einen Bock geschossen.
VW-Chef Müller blamiert sich bei Interview - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Unbegreiflich, dabei ist es so einfach:
Du wurdest in den USA bei Betrug erwischt?
1. Möglichkeit: Zu Kreuze kriechen, Fehler zugeben, und schwören du tust es nie wieder --> "geringe" Geldstrafe.
2. Möglichkeit: Du streitest ab, relativierst, weißt alles besser und tust so als wäre alles nicht so schlimm --> du wirst von der Höhe der Strafe plattgemacht!


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2016)

Ach, lasst doch TheBadFrag driften, der kann das doch, ihr glaubt ihm das nur nicht. Ihr habt doch nur Angst, dass er wen totfährt, aber mein Gott, das passiert halt mal, man muss ja deswegen nicht alles verbieten, was Spaß macht. Wo soll das enden? Bald fordert noch jemand Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen vor Schulen und Kindergärten oder Fahrverbote in Fußgängerzonen...

Meine Beifahrertür lässt sich von außen nicht mehr öffnen... Also Aufschließen funktioniert, aber der Türgriff zeigt keine Wirkung... Hab morgen eh einen Termin bei BMW, kostet mich bestimmt dann 700 Euro für alles zusammen (die Lüftung rattert, deswegen hatte ich eigentlich den Termin).


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Januar 2016)

Bei unserm Golf IV muss man außen und innen vor der Fahrt zwei mal ziehen oder zwei mal aufschließen, könnte vielleicht so ähnlich sein. 
Laut diverser (nicht zwingend seriöser/korrekter) Internetbeiträge soll dies an einem defektem ZV-Motor in Verbindung mit einer niedrigen Batteriespannung liegen, die die Tür nicht mehr (vollständig) entriegeln können.


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2016)

Ne, die ZV funktioniert meistens (manchmal muss ich mehrmals aufschließen bei Kälte), der Türgriff aber gar nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich kenne niemanden der das Gefühl des unfreiwilligen Haftungsverlustes als schön empfand, wenn ein Hindernis immer näher kommt um man nichts machen kann außer zusehen wie es gleich knallt.
> 
> Wenn man merkt das man rutscht, dann hat man sich gefälligst der Witterung anzupassen und langsamer zu fahren. Wer gern seine Karre im nächsten Graben oder Leitplanke reinsetzen möchte soll dies auf privaten Gelände tun wo niemand sonst gefährdet wird.
> Wenn es richtig glatt ist,dann hilft auch kein Fahrkönnen mehr wenn die Karre nur noch rutscht. Da kann man lenken, bremsen und kuppeln wie man will (wenn man nicht gerade Spikes hat) und macht trotzdem ein Abflug.


Wenn man in Panikstarre verfällt oder China-Gummi drauf hat, ist das mit Sicherheit kein schönes Gefühl. Wenn ein Auto nur noch rutscht, hast du auf jeden Fall die falschen Reifen drauf. Ich bin schon oft bei Eis gefahren und das ist problemlos zu kontrollieren. Wie man das auf Videos in den USA sieht, wo die Autos mit stehenden Rädern willkürlich den Berg runterrutschen passiert nur mit Sommerreifen.
Selbst nach Eisregen habe ich mit meinen Contis 0 Problem da langzufahren, wo man nicht mehr laufen kann. War ja erst vor kurzem heftiger Eisregen bei uns mit 3cm Eisschicht überall. Ich wohne an ner Straße mit etwa 5-8° Steigung also schon ziemlich steil und da konnte man wunderbar auf dem Eis fahren. Die meisten Nachbaren haben unten an der Querstraße geparkt, weil sie nicht hoch gekommen sind...



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bzw würde ich eh nicht von driften sprechen wenn ein Frontkratzer oder Allradler bei Glätte die Haftung verliert
> Driften ist denk ich eher kontrolliertes Übersteuern.


Warum können Allradautos nicht driften? Driften bedeutet nichts anderes als das der Lenkwinkel der Vorderräder geringer ist als der Lenkwinkel bei gleichem Kurvenradius mit optimaler Haftung. Wer einen Allrad extrem Quer driftet, macht sowieso was falsch. Konzeptbedingt hat man einfach nicht so viel Driftwinkel. Zumal Allrad driften geschätzt 10x schwerer ist als ein normaler Drift mit nem Hecktriebler...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Richtig, absolut richtig.
> 
> Au unseren Straßen zu "driften" ist eh so ein Glücksspiel, auch wenn  eine geschlossene Schneedecke da liegt, weiß keiner, was da drunter ist  und da kann sowas wie Eis sein. Da kann es schon mal haarig  werden.


Glücksspiel? Was soll passieren wenn alles frei ist? Auto landet im Graben, Vögel auf dem Baum nebenan erschrecken sich und nen Leitpfosten hat eventuell ne Delle.
Ich meine ich drifte ja grundsätzlich in nicht einsehbaren Kurven voll durch den Gegenverkehr, bei Kindergärten nutze ich den Bürgersteig voll mit. Wer nicht wegspringt, wird vom Seitenteil in die Hecke katapultiert. Dann fahre ich noch mit 150 quer und dauerhupend durch die Fußgängerzone. Außerdem pfeffer ich Vollgas auf der total vereisten Landstraße mit 220 über jede nicht einsehbare Kuppe im Gegenverkehr, um möglichst weit zu springen. Keine Ahnung wie da jemals was bei passieren könnte...  *Achtung Text enthält eventuell minimale Ironie*


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2016)

Anscheinend bist du noch nie auf wirklich glattem Eis gefahren, da kannst du nichts mehr machen.
Auf "normalen" Eis geht da noch relativ viel.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zitat von Stig Blomqvist:"Lass das Auto für  dich arbeiten und bekämpfe das Auto nicht." Rutschiger Untergrund ->  Auto quer -> völlig normal -> korrekte Fahrweise. Wer auf  Schnee/Eis versucht wie auf trockener Straße zu fahren landet irgendwann  im Graben. Das ist unabwendbar.


Naja... richtig quer fahren lässt man auf der straße, im normalen verkehr, lieber sein. Dafür gibt es feldwege. 


Magogan schrieb:


> Meine Beifahrertür lässt sich von außen nicht  mehr öffnen... Also Aufschließen funktioniert, aber der Türgriff zeigt  keine Wirkung... Hab morgen eh einen Termin bei BMW, kostet mich  bestimmt dann 700 Euro für alles zusammen (die Lüftung rattert, deswegen  hatte ich eigentlich den Termin).


Aber nicht das die bei BMW dieses "feature" auch noch an der fahrertür nachrüsten. 


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bzw würde ich eh nicht von driften sprechen wenn ein Frontkratzer oder Allradler bei Glätte die Haftung verliert
> Driften ist denk ich eher kontrolliertes Übersteuern.


Und was machen die 2 hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2 ist das ende des drifts, der gut um die 30m lang ging.  (lang gezogene rechtskurve) Und bevor einer auf den trichter kommt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...der kann das auch auf asphalt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Anscheinend bist du noch nie auf wirklich glattem Eis gefahren, da kannst du nichts mehr machen.
> Auf "normalen" Eis geht da noch relativ viel.


Auf ner Eisbahn, wo die 10 Mal mit ner Zamboni drüber gefahren sind war ich noch nicht mit nem Auto. Normales Eis durch Eisregen oder plattgefahrenen Schnee hatte ich schon massenhaft. Hab sogar nen schönes Video, wo ich mit Telemetrie logger auf schneebedecktem Eis gefahren bin. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja... richtig quer fahren lässt man auf  der straße, im normalen verkehr, lieber sein. Dafür gibt es feldwege.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, die Straßen taugen bei uns nur sehr beschränkt. Die Feldwege sind aber super. Meistens sind die ganzen normalen Straßen im laufe des Morgens gestreut. Von der Kurvenführung her hätten wir viele gute Strecken hier, leider sind die meisten Kurven nicht einsehbar.  Und da man quer nicht bremsen kann, ist das dann schlecht.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Glücksspiel?



Thema verfehlt. Glücksspiel zwischen "es geht gut" und "man fliegt ab". Die Erklärung ist weiter im Text....


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf ner Eisbahn, wo die 10 Mal mit ner Zamboni drüber gefahren sind war ich noch nicht mit nem Auto. Normales Eis durch Eisregen oder plattgefahrenen Schnee hatte ich schon massenhaft. Hab sogar nen schönes Video, wo ich mit Telemetrie logger auf schneebedecktem Eis gefahren bin.



Also noch nie auf richtig glattem Eis gefahren.
Hatte ich in meinen 18 Jahren die ich schon Auto fahre auch erst einmal, brauch ich auch nicht nochmal.
Da machst du nämlich garnichts mehr, ausser vielleicht im Graben landen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2016)

Ich versteh nicht wieso man da überhaupt diskutieren muss... bei Schnee und Eis fährt man langsam. Da gibt es für mich eigentlich keine zwei Standpunkte... egal ob FWD,AWD oder RWD... egal ob Conti, Linglong oder Holzreifen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso man da überhaupt diskutieren muss... bei Schnee und Eis fährt man langsam.


Da mußt du erstmal "langsam" definieren.
Da ich auch im sommer auf landstraßen nur selten schneller als 100 km/h werde, bin ich im winter auf verschneiter straße/schneematsch mit 70-90 km/h kaum langsamer. (bedenke aber dabei, das mein bremsweg länger wird und fange entsprechend zeitiger mit bremsen an) Um wieviel müßte ich also runter gehen damit es deinem "langsam" entspricht?


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2016)

Der Witterungen entsprechend...


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn Gott gewollt hätte, dass wir nicht rutschen, hätte er Schnee nicht glatt gemacht. Also dürft ihr ruhig rutschen, aber ihr solltet vorher beten.

Ich glaube, das ist in der Fahrertür etwas anders/stabiler umgesetzt als in der Beifahrertür, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Notfalls kann ich noch die Fenster runterfahren (geht mit dem Schlüssel) und die Tür von innen öffnen, auf Dauer aber keine Lösung, sollte das mal bei der Fahrertür passieren.


----------



## Lee (12. Januar 2016)

Neulich kam ich bei Schnee fast nicht mehr die Einfahrt auf unsere Anlage hoch und BadFrag redet von kontrolliertem Fahren auf Eis


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2016)

Jap, er wird dir auch erklären was du alles falsch gemacht hast.


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2016)

Er wäre da ohne Probleme hoch gefahren... Quer !!! muss also eindeutig an dir liegen. Lern Autofahren...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (12. Januar 2016)

Bei uns in Kiel war es stellenweise auch sehr glatt, durch den platt gedrückten Eisschnee. 
Bei solchen Situationen ist es aber immerhin berechenbar wo es glatt ist und wo nicht, weil man es ja sieht. 
Der A6 von meinem Vater steht seitdem in der Garage, ist halt blöd wenn man keine Winterreifen hat


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2016)

Steht der denn wenigstens quer in der Garage?


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2016)

Jetzt macht euch mal nicht lustig. Ich kenne genug die bei einem Hauch von Schnee schon das fahren verlernen. Mein nächster Nachbar als bestes/schlechtestes Beispiel voran. Der hat einen Chevy Silverado Pickup mit Stollenreifen und gut 35-40 cm Bodenfreiheit. Trotzdem fährt er sich in 20cm Schnee fest. Der hat auch keine Ahnung wie man ein Auto abfängt, wenn es mal ausbricht, oder dergleichen, hat aber gut ein dreiviertel Jahr mal einen Mustang gefahren. 
Nur weil wir nicht genau nachvollziehen können was er genau treibt, ist das kein Grund sich lustig zu machen. Das einzige was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist die Tatsache wann und wo er nun quer fährt. Die Kurven sage er sind nicht einsehbar und fallen raus. Autobahn und gerade Bundesstraße logischerweise auch. Bleibt dich nur innerorts übrig und da muss man eigentlich eh so langsam fahren, dass man höchstens kurz mal quer schiebt, aber nicht die ganze Zeit quer fahren kann. Das geht ja schon allein deswegen nicht weil da überall Menschen sein können und Autos und Häuser anderer sind, wo man also nicht mit seinen durchdrehenden Reifen den Dreck hinschmeißen kann. Das wäre super asozial. Durch Dreißigzonen driften geht ebenfalls nicht, wenn man nicht zu schnell fahren will. Und selbst wenn das alles funktionieren sollte, wie soll das vom Platz her passen? Quer, ohne die eigene Spur zu verlassen, oder den Gegenverkehr zu gefährden? Und an Kreuzungen bremsen, oder hat eine Notbremsung aus der Querfahrt heraus, wenn die Haftung ja eh schon verloren ist? Stelle ich mir nicht möglich vor.


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2016)

BMW sagt mir, dass das Rattern der Lüftung an einem undichten Klimakompressor liegen kann. Also der Klimakompressor ist definitiv undicht, das wurde bereits festgestellt mit Kontrastmittel, aber ob das Rattern davon kommt, bezweifle ich irgendwie... Passiert auch nur, wenn ich schnell um eine Rechtskurve fahre, teilweise auch beim Rechtsabbiegen...


----------



## aloha84 (13. Januar 2016)

Also natürlich kann durch eingeschlagene Räder sich ein Geräusch verändern, oder überhaupt erst hörbar werden.
Klingt aber trotzdem komisch, hast du noch eine andere Werkstatt in der Nähe.


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2016)

Das Geräusch ändert sich je nachdem, wie stark die Lüftung eingestellt ist. Und ist unabhängig von der Stellung der Räder, sondern eher abhängig von der Fliehkraft.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2016)

Dann ist wohl der Lager im Lüfter defekt.


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2016)

Ja, das ist auch meine Vermutung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> BMW sagt mir, dass das Rattern der Lüftung an einem undichten Klimakompressor liegen kann. Also der Klimakompressor ist definitiv undicht, das wurde bereits festgestellt mit Kontrastmittel, aber ob das Rattern davon kommt, bezweifle ich irgendwie... Passiert auch nur, wenn ich schnell um eine Rechtskurve fahre, teilweise auch beim Rechtsabbiegen...


Hat den Befund der Praktikant festgelegt?  WTF? Lüfter klappert -> Lüfter defekt oder lose/flasch montiert oder Sachen(Blätter oder Dreck) drin. Was zum Geier soll eine Undichtigkeit am Kompressor damit zu tun haben.  Mag ja sein das der außerdem kaputt ist aber dann würde die Lüftung trotzdem nicht klappern.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2016)

Diese Diagnose bringt mich auch dezent zum lachen... scheinbar dürfen bei BMW die Diagnosen die Hausmeister stellen.


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2016)

Aber immerhin bekomme ich 15% Rabatt, also Türgriff und Kompressor reparieren/austauschen zusammen für nur 1600 Euro... Bei einer freien Werkstatt zahle ich ca. 1000 insgesamt...

Sollte ich den Klimaanlagenkompressor denn austauschen lassen? Er ist ja definitiv undicht, aber keine Ahnung, wie lange das trotzdem noch funktioniert, so viel fließt da ja nicht raus. Und warum kann man so ein Leck nicht abdichten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2016)

Lange funktioniert das nicht mehr. Das R134a ist da ganz schnell raus. Wenn du es im Sommer kühl haben willst und im Winter eisfrei, dann musst du den tauschen lassen. Abdichten geht nicht, weil keine Werkstatt dir den Kompressor instandsetzen kann. Dichtsätze gibt es normalerweise auch nicht.


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2016)

Hmm, die meinten, das könnte auch noch einige Jahre halten... Also wenn die Klimaanlage nicht mehr funktioniert, sollte ich den austauschen? Ist der Klimaanlagenkompressor auch für das Heizen zuständig oder nur für die Kühlung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2016)

Nur Kühlung. Wenn der undicht ist, dann ist das Kältemittel sehr schnell raus. Das ist ja im Kompressor immer gasförmig und Gas entweicht extrem schnell durch Undichtigkeiten.

Im Winter trocknet die Klima allerdings auch deine Innenraumluft und die Scheiben frieren nicht ein. Deswegen Klima im Winter immer anlassen. Außerdem stinkt die dann im nächsten Sommer nicht.


----------



## derTino (13. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre einen ziemlich unvernünftigen Mercedes B200 Turbo mit Chip.
Immer wieder lustig, wenn alle denken: "Die olle Rentnerkarre kann doch nix." und ich ihm dann mal was gebe.   Die 220PS lassen den Jungspund im Golf/3er/Civic dann immer recht dumm aussehen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2016)

Interessante Geschichte...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Januar 2016)

Mein nächstes Auto wird ein Seat Leon ST FR TDI in weiß und Full LED mit 184Ps oder der kommende Seat Leon Cupra ST TDI und 240PS 😁 Da ich aber dieses Jahr einen neuen Wagen haben möchte, wird es wohl der FR 😊


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2016)

Seit wann soll im Leon denn der 240PS Biturbo-Motor aus dem Passat eingebaut werden?
Da habe ich noch nix von gehört. Der FR ist allerdings ein schickes Auto


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen ziemlich unvernünftigen Mercedes B200 Turbo mit Chip.
> Immer wieder lustig, wenn alle denken: "Die olle Rentnerkarre kann doch nix." und ich ihm dann mal was gebe.   Die 220PS lassen den Jungspund im Golf/3er/Civic dann immer recht dumm aussehen.



Unvernünftig und B-Klasse in einem Satz, dein Ernst  ? Das Einzige, was unvernünftig ist, ist der echt hohe Kraftstoffverbrauch von dem Teil


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Januar 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Seit wann soll im Leon denn der 240PS Biturbo-Motor aus dem Passat eingebaut werden?
> Da habe ich noch nix von gehört. Der FR ist allerdings ein schickes Auto


Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen das der cupra TDI dieses Jahr noch rauskommen soll


Seat Super-Cupra als Diesel in Sicht: Seat Leon Cupra Bi-Turbo-TDI auf der Zielgeraden? - News - VAU-MAX - Das kostenlose Performance-Magazin


----------



## Zeiss (14. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen ziemlich unvernünftigen Mercedes B200 Turbo mit Chip.
> Immer wieder lustig, wenn alle denken: "Die olle Rentnerkarre kann doch nix." und ich ihm dann mal was gebe.   Die 220PS lassen den Jungspund im Golf/3er/Civic dann immer recht dumm aussehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Faszinierend...


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Durch den Querbauskasten dürfte das technisch kein großes Problem darstellen, fraglich ist immer ob sich so eine Konfiguration vom Absatz her lohnt.
Die mit 184 PS gehen aber auch schon gut, man darf halt keine Sportwagen-mäßigen Fahrleistungen erwarten.......aber zügig sind die alle mal, und vor allem sparsam.


----------



## derTino (14. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ...
> Das Einzige, was unvernünftig ist, ist der echt hohe Kraftstoffverbrauch von dem Teil



Kraft kommt von Kraftstoff. 
Und wenn es normal zugeht, dann ist er mit kurz unter 10l/100km zu bewegen. Hatte schon schlimmere Autos.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> Kraft kommt von Kraftstoff.
> Und wenn es normal zugeht, dann ist er mit kurz unter 10l/100km zu bewegen. Hatte schon schlimmere Autos.



Das ist wirklich sparsam... 

Ich fahre meinen 760Li mit aktuell 15,5 Liter im Schnitt, mit Stau, Stadt, Autobahn, ...


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Was nur 10L.....das ist ja unfassbar sparsam.
Unseren Leihmustang fährt man bequem und ohne zu schleichen mit 8-9 Litern......mit "nachdruck" sind es aber echte 20Liter + X.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> Kraft kommt von Kraftstoff.
> Und wenn es normal zugeht, dann ist er mit kurz unter 10l/100km zu bewegen. Hatte schon schlimmere Autos.



Der säuft ja doch noch mehr, als ich dachte 
Was braucht der denn, wenn man sportlich fährt, 15l  ?
Mein Auto bewege ich mit ziemlich genau 10l und im Schnitt zügiger Fahrweise.
Das hat aber auch 1l mehr Hubraum, 2 Zylinder mehr , mehr Gewicht und fast 200PS an Mehrleistung


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Der Mustang hat 4 Zylinder mehr, 3 Liter mehr Hub und knapp 220PS mehr.
Ist recht interessant, wie die effizient große Motoren gegenüber "kleinen" sein können.


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen das der cupra TDI dieses Jahr noch rauskommen soll
> 
> 
> Seat  Super-Cupra als Diesel in Sicht: Seat Leon Cupra Bi-Turbo-TDI auf der  Zielgeraden? - News - VAU-MAX - Das kostenlose Performance-Magazin




Naja der 150ps Konzernmotor ist schon super, die 184PS dürften für ein Hauch Sportlichkeit zusammen mit dem FR Fahrwerk sorgen. Allerdings kann man glauben, dass die Kosten für den Motor, die Anpassungen etc. möglicherweise unrentabel sind und nur der oberen Mittelklasse vorbehalten bleiben soll.
Die Seite dort hatte ich aber auch schon mal gesehen.
Wenn so etwas kommt, dann zum Modelljahreswechsel. Gleichfalls gibt es ja genug Spekulationen über ein Facelift bei der Kompaktklasse à la Golf, Leon, A3 und Oktavia. Mal gucken was da dran ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Mustang hat 4 Zylinder mehr, 3 Liter mehr Hub und knapp 220PS mehr.
> Ist recht interessant, wie die effizient große Motoren gegenüber "kleinen" sein können.



Entweder stimmt die Verbrauchsanzeige überhaupt nicht, oder du schleichst 
Der Schalter benötigt laut Angabe 13,5l, der Automat 12l.
Selbst auf Spritmonitor.de sind die weit von8-9l entfernt.


----------



## derTino (14. Januar 2016)

Normal heißt bei mir nicht, dass ich schleiche, fahre auch nicht gerade zimperlich. Auf der AB komme ich i.d.R. mit 13-15l hin. Wenn es ganz eilig ist, läuft natürlich mehr durch. Aber das ist mir sowas von egal. 
Dafür bekommt man in dem Auto auch mal was weg. Der ist innen größer als ein Touran oder Zafira. Zudem hat die VAG Gruppe keinen passenden Motor im Portfolio. Und OPC... neeeee. Mein Astra war mir eine Lehre. *schauder*

@Zeiss: Im Li lässt man sich fahren. Irgendwie hast du da was falsch verstanden...


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Landstraße 110, Autobahn 140 mit Tempomat......in der Stadt wird damit quasi gar nicht gefahren.
Der Verbrauch kam nach ca. 300km zu stande, 150 hin und zurück.
Die 12-15 Liter erreicht man jedoch spielend, da fährst du eine kleine Harzrunde und ballerst ein paar Kilometer mit über 200 über die Bahn, und schwupps stehen am Ende 15Liter + x auf der Uhr.

@derTino

wo war das Problem beim OPC?


----------



## derTino (14. Januar 2016)

Das Lader des Z20LET hat mehrmals Mucken gemacht und die bekannten Roststellen waren ebenfalls ein Graus. Umbau auf den Lader des LEH war mir dann zu nervenaufreibend und die Kosten standen auch in keinem echten Verhältnis. Den Wagen hat nach etwas Farbe aus der Dose und Begutachtung in der Dämmerung ein Pole für einen guten Preis mitgenommen.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Wie bekommt man einen Astra G zum rosten? War doch ein G oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> Normal heißt bei mir nicht, dass ich schleiche, fahre auch nicht gerade zimperlich. Auf der AB komme ich i.d.R. mit 13-15l hin. Wenn es ganz eilig ist, läuft natürlich mehr durch. Aber das ist mir sowas von egal.



Tortzdem ist der Verbrauch, selbst wenn man flott fährt, für so ein Auto wahnsinnig hoch.



derTino schrieb:


> Dafür bekommt man in dem Auto auch mal was weg. Der ist innen größer als  ein Touran oder Zafira.



Der ist innen sicher nicht größer als ein Touran


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Warum er größer als ein Zafira sein soll erschließt sich mir gerade auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist recht interessant, wie die effizient große Motoren gegenüber "kleinen" sein können.



Das liegt eher daran das bei leistungsstarken Motoren die vorhandene Leistung seltener abgerufen wird bzw. beim Beschleunigen der Motor nicht so lange im hohen Leistungsbereich läuft. Dadurch scheint er vergleichsweise sparsam zu sein. Ruft man die Leistung häufig ab, geht der Verbrauch nach oben.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Ja weiß ich.....aber eine Betrachtung im Alltagstrim finde ich trotzdem immer wieder spannend.


----------



## derTino (14. Januar 2016)

_*Aufbau*
Die B-Klasse ist wie auch die Mercedes-Benz A-Klasse nach dem Sandwich-Konzept gebaut und hat Vorderradantrieb. Dabei sind Motor und Getriebe teils vor und teils unter der Fahrgastzelle untergebracht, was Platz spart und für Sicherheit sorgt. Bei einem Frontaufprall werden Motor und Getriebe unter die Fahrgastzelle geschoben. Trotz kompakter Außenmaße mit 4,27 Metern Länge bietet die B-Klasse fünf Sitzplätze oder mit 2245[6] Litern (bei umgeklapptem Beifahrersitz) das Raumangebot größerer Limousinen und Kombis. Dieses Volumen ist trotz kleinerer Außenmaße größer als beispielsweise beim Opel Zafira und VW Touran._
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_T_245

Einzig bei langen Sachen muss sich die B Klasse geschlagen geben. Wobei da auch egal ist, wenn die Klappe hinten offen bleiben muss.


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich.....aber eine Betrachtung im Alltagstrim finde ich trotzdem immer wieder spannend.



Im Alltag ist der Spritverbrauch aber auch nicht alles. Kommen ja dann auch noch die Steuern dazu. Da mögen die 1,5/2/2,5L Mehrverbrauch nicht so auffallen, aber 100, 120€ mehr im Monat an Steuern schon.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Steuern sind weniger das Problem.....wenn dann eventuell die Versicherung.

@
der Toni

für seine Abmessungen ist er sicherlich praktisch....aber laut http://blog.mercedes-benz-passion.com/2013/12/der-kofferraum-vergleich-a-b-und-gla/ sind es umgeklappt *1*5xx Liter.
Ein Zafira sollte bei ca. 1800 Litern liegen.

// grad gesehen die 2200 L beziehen sich auf umgeklappten Beifahrersitz....

...naja wayne


----------



## JaniZz (14. Januar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Im Alltag ist der Spritverbrauch aber auch nicht alles. Kommen ja dann auch noch die Steuern dazu. Da mögen die 1,5/2/2,5L Mehrverbrauch nicht so auffallen, aber 100, 120€ mehr im Monat an Steuern schon.


Wie viel steuern zahlst du denn im Jahr?  

1500 €?


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> [...]aber 100, 120€ mehr im Monat an Steuern schon.


Seit wann zahlt man Steuern denn monatlich? Und ich glaube eher das der Unterschied sich dann zwischen 150 und 250€ einpendelt. Vergleich mal gleich große Motoren. Gut lass es 300€ an Steuern sein, dafür fährste aber auch nen großen Motor und hast was davon. Außerdem hast schon genug Geld für die Karre ausgegeben, dass du auf die Peanuts dann gepfelgt ***** kannst


----------



## s-icon (14. Januar 2016)

Österreicher halt
Da zahlt man für einen GT3 auch knapp 3k KFZ Steuer Jährlich


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

WHAT?!
....na da wäre "Hobby-Auto" vermutlich ein Ende gesetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> _*Aufbau*
> Die B-Klasse ist wie auch die Mercedes-Benz A-Klasse nach dem Sandwich-Konzept gebaut und hat Vorderradantrieb. Dabei sind Motor und Getriebe teils vor und teils unter der Fahrgastzelle untergebracht, was Platz spart und für Sicherheit sorgt. Bei einem Frontaufprall werden Motor und Getriebe unter die Fahrgastzelle geschoben. Trotz kompakter Außenmaße mit 4,27 Metern Länge bietet die B-Klasse fünf Sitzplätze oder mit 2245[6] Litern (bei umgeklapptem Beifahrersitz) das Raumangebot größerer Limousinen und Kombis. Dieses Volumen ist trotz kleinerer Außenmaße größer als beispielsweise beim Opel Zafira und VW Touran._
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_T_245
> 
> Einzig bei langen Sachen muss sich die B Klasse geschlagen geben. Wobei da auch egal ist, wenn die Klappe hinten offen bleiben muss.



Umgeklappter Vordersitz, toll.
Laut Mercedes passen 1530l rein.
Ein Touran liegt bis zur ersten Sitzreihe bei 1930l 
Der Zafira Tourer 1860l


----------



## JaniZz (14. Januar 2016)

Ernsthaft? 

Und wo ist der haken?

Spart man dann irgendwo anders? 

Dann muss Auto fahren in Ö aber mal richtig teuer sein


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

....Da würde ich glaube ne Simson Duo fahren. Simson Duo 4|1 Bj.1986 Original Zustand als Mofa/Mokick/Moped in GÃ¶rlitz


Gerade mal geguckt, für meinen Bock würde ich da 950€ zahlen.......O.o


----------



## JaniZz (14. Januar 2016)

Ok gerade gelesen,  dass die Steuer eine Haftpflicht Versicherung beinhaltet. 

Trotzdem teuer...


----------



## s-icon (14. Januar 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> 
> Und wo ist der haken?
> 
> ...



Neuwagen und importierte Fahrzeuge müssen die Nova bezahlen
Benzin ist  günstiger, Diesel kaum.
Dafür die jährliche Vigniette.
Und nach dem 5. Jahr Jährlich Tüv.

Kein günstiges Vergnügen


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Wie viel steuern zahlst du denn im Jahr?
> 
> 1500 €?



Fast getroffen, 1558,44€ im Jahr kosten mich 286PS alleine an Motorbezogener Steuer. Hohe PS Zahlen sind teuer, weil die Berchnungskurve nicht linar ist: 150 auf 300PS kosten zB. 150% mehr.



marvinj schrieb:


> Seit wann zahlt man Steuern denn monatlich?



Das kann man sich in Österreich aussuchen ob man jährlich, 1/4jährlich oder monatlich die Steuer zahlt - wobei jährlich am günstigsten ist.



s-icon schrieb:


> Und nach dem 5. Jahr Jährlich Tüv.



Das widerum finde ich aber gar nicht schlecht das fahrende Schrotthaufen keine 2 Jahre Tüv bekommen.

Bei jüngeren Fahrzeugen bekommt man den Tüv (oder Pickerl wie es bei uns heißt) in der Regel umsonst gemacht wenn man es in Kombination mit einem Service durchführen lässt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. Januar 2016)

Nach dem 5. Jahr ist ein Auto also "ein Schrotthaufen"?


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2016)

So war das nicht gemeint, es gibt auch Jahrzente alte Autos die gut in Schuss sind. Mir gings da eher um die die wenig sorgsam mit dem Auto umgehen und kaum was reparieren lassen bevor nicht Teile abfallen - man sieht ja immer wieder die kuriostesten Bilder im Netz wie und was so alles im Pfusch repariert wird. Da ist es schon gut das die so keine 2 Jahre fahren, selbst eines ist da zu lang, aber immerhin um 50% weniger.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2016)

Echter Pfusch sollte bei der Untersuchung auffallen, egal ob die jedes Jahr oder alle zwei Jahre stattfindet.
Naja, unser Moke darf jedes halbe Jahr. Der bekommt damit ca. alle 200km eine HU  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Januar 2016)

Erstaunlich viele Leute nehmen einen W245 zum transportieren von Sachen. Wir haben auch einige Kunden, die eine B-Klasse als Lieferwagen nutzen. Problem an der Sache ist das man selbst bei einem Minicrash sofort tot ist, weil man mangels Ladebordwand sofort von der Ladung erschlagen wird. Im PKW kommt ja kaum eine darauf mal Laungssicherung zu betrieben.
Winterräder auf die umgeklappten Sitze legen ist schon bei 30 absolut tötlich für den Fahrer. Anstatt einfach 2 Rader in den Kofferraum zu legen und die Sitze nicht umzuklappen. Dann die anderen beiden entweder in die hinteren beiden Fußräume zu stellen oder bei größeren Rädern einfach auf den hinteren Sitzen angurten. Dann überlebt man sogar unbeschadet einen heftigeren Unfall.


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2016)

Das Theater mit meinem Auto geht in die nächste Runde:
Wegen der zwitschernden Bremse hab ich ja am Dienstag nen Werkstatttermin und bekomme neue Bremssättel, die das evtl beheben sollen?

Jetzt kommt aber vmtl noch ne kaputte Kupplung bzw. irgendwas am Kupplungsstrang dazu:

Hintergrund: Seit einigen Wochen bemerke ich ab und an, dass der Wagen beim anfahren seltsam ruckelt. So als ob man bei zu wenig Gas anfahren würde, nur dass ich ausreichend Gas gebe. Außerdem kommt die Kupplung gefühlt etwas später. Heute bin ich eine längere Strecke bergauf gefahren, und da hat der Wagen auf einmal anfgefangen hart zu stinken. Das ganze ist finde ich mit ner rutschenden Kupplung zu erklären?

Das seltsame: Das ruckeln taucht nach ner Zeit fahren nicht mehr auf, vmtl. also wenn der Wagen warm ist. Als ich heute später einmal den gleichen Berg nochmal hochgefahren bin hat auch nix gestunken. Davor war ich auch ne Weile unterwegs.
Werde morgen früh nochmal bei Kälte den Wagen diesen Berg hochjagen und mal schnuppern. Aber normal is des net und darf bei nem Auto was keine 30tkm runter hat nicht sein. Als ob ne defekte Benzinpumpe ab Werk und zwitschernde Bremsen nicht genug wären....


----------



## derTino (14. Januar 2016)

Ich nutze den nicht als "Lieferwagen" 
Kinderwagen und Einkäufe hinten rein oder mal fix 'ne Waschmaschine stehend etc. ist eben problemlos möglich. Bei einem Kombi müsste man dann schon wieder alles hin legen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Das Theater mit meinem Auto geht in die nächste Runde:
> Wegen der zwitschernden Bremse hab ich ja am Dienstag nen Werkstatttermin und bekomme neue Bremssättel, die das evtl beheben sollen?
> 
> Jetzt kommt aber vmtl noch ne kaputte Kupplung bzw. irgendwas am Kupplungsstrang dazu:
> ...


Uiui jetzt schon die Kupplung durch?  Zum Kupplung testen am besten im 3. Gang mit Standgas fahren, Vollgas geben und bis in den Begrenzer halten. Drehzahl entsprechend zur Geschwidigkeit beobachten. Sollte man gut sehen, wenn die rutscht.
Was man auch machen kann ist mit der Drehzahl im 3. Gang fahren, wo der Motor das höchste Drehmoment hat(im Datenblatt nachgucken). Dann Vollgas und mit Linksbremsen die Geschwindigkeit exakt beibehalten und so 100-200 Meter fahren. Die Drehzahl sollte dann nicht ansteigen. Länger sollte man es nicht machen, da die Bremse auf diese Art schnell Temperatur bekommt.
Wenn der Motor die Leistung wegnimmt, sobald man die Bremse tritt, erst die Bremse treten bis der Bremslichtschalter auslöst, dort festhalten, dann Vollgas und die Bremse weiter treten um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben auch einige Kunden, die eine B-Klasse als Lieferwagen nutzen.


Tja...weil ihr keinen vernünftigen hundefänger im angebot habt. Irgendwie müssen sich ja die leute behelfen. 


derTino schrieb:


> Kinderwagen und Einkäufe hinten rein oder mal fix 'ne Waschmaschine stehend etc. ist eben problemlos möglich. Bei einem Kombi müsste man dann schon wieder alles hin legen.


Was kennst du für kombis? In meinem passat muß ich jedenfalls einen kinderwagen irgendwie fest machen, damit er nicht hin und her rollt und ein kühlschrank dürfte auch kein problem sein, auch wenn die öffnung für einen aufrechten transport vieleicht etwas knapp ist beim einladen.
@ Lee
Montags-auto erwischt? Oder doch eher heilig abend, der letzte der quasi noch fix zusammen geschlossert wurde?
Bzgl. bremsen und kupplung, das wird bei dir wohl, wie bei meinem, ein hydraulischer kreislauf sein. Wenn deine kupplung, obwohl sie quasi noch neu ist, rutscht und die bremsen quietschen liegt vieleicht druck an obwohl er nicht soll.
Theoretisch lässt sich das auslesen, praktisch muß der fehler aber nicht ständig vorhanden sein und was sich nicht diagnostizieren lässt, ist für eine werkstatt meistens nicht vorhanden.
Hab z.b. bei meinem firmen-bus, beim bremsen, auch schon 2 mal ins leere getreten, aber glauben will mir das niemand weil der fehler in den 3 jahren halt nur 2 mal aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2016)

> Montags-auto erwischt? Oder doch eher heilig abend, der letzte der quasi noch fix zusammen geschlossert wurde?


Der Wagen ist BJ2012. Da war Heiligabend ein Montag  

Ich werd morgen mal noch ein paar Tests durchführen, aber im Endeffekt muss die Werkstatt da ran. Zumindest das zwitschern ist reproduzierbar. Aber da nur die hinteren Bremsen betroffen sind, glaube ich nicht, das was an der Hydraulik ist. Ohne es genau zu wissen meine ich jedoch, dass die 2 getrennten Bremskreisläufe ja die Bremsen überkreuz ansteuern. Wenn mit einem Hydraulikkreislauf was wäre, müsste eine der vorderen Bremsen ja auch probleme machen. Tun se aber nicht. Werkstatt meinte es sei eher was mim Handbremsseil.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Uiui jetzt schon die Kupplung durch?  Zum Kupplung testen am besten im 3. Gang mit Standgas fahren, Vollgas geben und bis in den Begrenzer halten. Drehzahl entsprechend zur Geschwidigkeit beobachten. Sollte man gut sehen, wenn die rutscht.
> Was man auch machen kann ist mit der Drehzahl im 3. Gang fahren, wo der Motor das höchste Drehmoment hat(im Datenblatt nachgucken). Dann Vollgas und mit Linksbremsen die Geschwindigkeit exakt beibehalten und so 100-200 Meter fahren. Die Drehzahl sollte dann nicht ansteigen. Länger sollte man es nicht machen, da die Bremse auf diese Art schnell Temperatur bekommt.
> Wenn der Motor die Leistung wegnimmt, sobald man die Bremse tritt, erst die Bremse treten bis der Bremslichtschalter auslöst, dort festhalten, dann Vollgas und die Bremse weiter treten um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten.


Oder man zieht die Handbremse an, nimmt den zweiten Gang und versucht damit anzufahren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Der Wagen ist BJ2012. Da war Heiligabend ein Montag


Na das passt ja...


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der säuft ja doch noch mehr, als ich dachte
> Was braucht der denn, wenn man sportlich fährt, 15l  ?
> Mein Auto bewege ich mit ziemlich genau 10l und im Schnitt zügiger Fahrweise.
> Das hat aber auch 1l mehr Hubraum, 2 Zylinder mehr , mehr Gewicht und fast 200PS an Mehrleistung



Wenn du das schon viel findest... meiner braucht rund 12.5L bei normaler Fahrweise, wenn man Spaß haben will sind es gerne auch mal an die 20L und wenn man es richtig knallen lässt 25L +... natürlich das gute Ultimate 102. 
Aber am besten ist der Almera... 10L bei normaler Fahrweise und das bei 90PS. 

Ende des Monats bekommt der Skyline vom Kumpel einen neuen Motor. Es wird ein neu aufgebauter RB26DETT mit SingleTurbo Umbau... geplant haben wir 600PS - 650PS. Der Motor wäre auch in der Lage 800PS zu drücken, jedoch wäre das bei Heckantrieb wohl einfach etwas zuviel... nächsten Winter wird dann mein neuer Motor in den Subaru eingebaut. Leider wird dieser nur ~450PS haben. Damit habe ich keine Chance gegen den Gayline


----------



## Zeiss (14. Januar 2016)

derTino schrieb:


> @Zeiss: Im Li lässt man sich fahren. Irgendwie hast du da was falsch verstanden...



Nein, ich habe alles richtig verstanden, ich habe einen V12 zum Spielen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich.....aber eine Betrachtung im Alltagstrim finde ich trotzdem immer wieder spannend.



Ja, ist es. Ich habe meinen 850er immer mit 12-13 Liter gefahren. War eine andere Strecke als jetzt mit dem 7er, aber egal. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Steuern sind weniger das Problem.....wenn dann eventuell die Versicherung.



Jein. Das kann man pauschal nicht so sagen. Bei den  Oberklassefahrzeugen beispielsweise kommt es auf andere Faktoren an, wie  Diebsstallhäufigkeit, dann ist auch die Versicherung (Tk und VK  entsprechend teuer). Die HP ist meist relativ niedrig.

@Topic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2016)

Meiner steht gerade bei 7,0 Liter bei 67km/h Durchnittstempo. Dafür das ich momentan oft im zähfließenden Verkehr stecke und Winter ist, ist das denke ich annehmbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder man zieht die Handbremse an, nimmt den zweiten Gang und versucht damit anzufahren.


Du lässt bei Vollgas mit angezogener Bremse die Kupplung kommen? Dann muss die Werkstatt da auf jeden Fall bei.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Meiner steht gerade bei 7,0 Liter bei 67km/h Durchnittstempo. Dafür das ich momentan oft im zähfließenden Verkehr stecke und Winter ist, ist das denke ich annehmbar.



Den Verbrauch meinte ich eigentlich nicht


----------



## Iconoclast (15. Januar 2016)

Noch ein paar Jahre und du kannst mit dem CTS-V die Erdumlaufbahn verlassen.  Bin mal gespannt was aus dem Monster rauszuholen ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LsII9-c0k5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Den Verbrauch meinte ich eigentlich nicht



Sondern? Deine Nightvision?



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Jahre und du kannst mit dem CTS-V die Erdumlaufbahn verlassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sollte sich an den gemachten Corvettes orientieren, z.T. ca 800PS.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sondern? Deine Nightvision?



Richtig.  Geiles Spielzeug.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2016)

Ist eine nette Spielerei, aber lenkt das nicht ab bzw. kann man es überhaupt richtig zum fahren nutzen?


----------



## s-icon (15. Januar 2016)

Man nimmt es im Augenwinkel war, aber ich finde die Lösung im Tacho von Mercedes besser.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist eine nette Spielerei, aber lenkt das nicht ab bzw. kann man es überhaupt richtig zum fahren nutzen?



Ob man es zum Fahren nutzen kann, hängt davon ab, wie gut man im peripheren Sehen ist.



s-icon schrieb:


> Man nimmt es im Augenwinkel war, aber ich finde die Lösung im Tacho von Mercedes besser.



Dafür ist die Kamera bei Benz eher suboptimal.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2016)

Es war mal so, dass Benz eine CMOS-Kamera mit (Nah)IR-Filter + Abblendlicht mit IR-Filter genutzt hat während bei BMW eine Wärmebildkamera(also fernes IR) ohne Extralicht zum Einsatz kommt. Dein Bild sieht auf den ersten Blick aber nicht nach Wärmebild aus.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es war mal so, dass Benz eine CMOS-Kamera mit (Nah)IR-Filter + Abblendlicht mit IR-Filter genutzt hat während bei BMW eine Wärmebildkamera(also fernes IR) ohne Extralicht zum Einsatz kommt.



Jupp, genau so ist es.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dein Bild sieht auf den ersten Blick aber nicht nach Wärmebild aus.



Wie soll ein Wärmebild Deiner Meinung nach aussehen?  

Es ist das Bild einer FIR-Kamera. Bei Menschen sieht das Bild etwas anders aus.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2016)

Die Autos sind überaschend gut als solche zu erkennen. Aber wenn man den grellen Auspuff betrachtet erkennt man dann doch dass die Kamera auf Wärme anspricht.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

Klar, ist auch normal so. Die warmen Abgase und die Hitze wärmt die Karosserie auf und die Kamera nimmt es wahr.

Wenn man durch den Wald fährt, sieht es anders aus, da ist einfach alles schwarz. Die Menschen dagegen sind sehr hell.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2016)

Ein "echtes" Wärmebild wird es nicht sein. Selbst 30000€ Wärmebildkameras haben nicht diese hohe Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate. Ich glaube nicht das allein die Kamera im Auto mehr als 30000€ kostet.  Das wird eher so ein Wärmebild wie bei Überwachungskameras sein. Wie sich das technisch unterscheidet kann ich leider nicht sagen, hab mich dafür zu wenig damit beschäftigt.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du lässt bei Vollgas mit angezogener Bremse die Kupplung kommen? Dann muss die Werkstatt da auf jeden Fall bei.


Du musst schon richtig lesen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2016)

BMW verbaut wirklich FLIR. Das ist Fakt. Die Auflösung bei den ersten war afair 320*240, das auf dem Bild scheint etwa mehr zu sein, gibt es mittlerweile aber eben auch oder man hat eine "normale" Kamera dazu genommen und macht Ensorfusion. 
 "Pseudo Wärmebild" ist das wie für Benz beschrieben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du musst schon richtig lesen.


Wenn du kein Vollgas gibst, dann ist der Test ziemlich sinnfrei... Bei 40-50nm rutscht eine Kupplung erst, wenn die quasi schon in Einzelteilen durch die Glocke fliegt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> BMW verbaut wirklich FLIR. Das ist Fakt. Die  Auflösung bei den ersten war afair 320*240, das auf dem Bild scheint  etwa mehr zu sein, gibt es mittlerweile aber eben auch oder man hat eine  "normale" Kamera dazu genommen und macht Ensorfusion.
> "Pseudo Wärmebild" ist das wie für Benz beschrieben.


Naja eine FLIR E60 hat 320x240 und kostet 8500€. Ich glaube nicht das BMW zu jedem Nachtsichtsystem da so derbe draufzahlt.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

@TheBadFrag: Bevor Du irgendwas erzählst, hier die Beschreibung der Kamera:



			
				Autoliv schrieb:
			
		

> The BMW Night Vision camera is a thermal imaging camera, which converts thermal radiation into electronic signals and then into images visible to the human eye.  The thermal image is converted first by the sensor into electrical signals and then with the aid of image-processing software into a visible image in the control display. The sensor elements alter the resistance in proportion to the temperature. The higher the temperature, the higher the electrical signal and the whiter the pixel will be shown. Thanks to increased dynamic sensitivity, the sensor can generate a new image up to 60 times per second. This results in a softer and clearer image. Heat radiation is absorbed and dissipated by virtually every solid or liquid body. Heat radiation, however, is not visible to the human eye because it belongs in the long-wave infrared range. From a physical standpoint, this represents electromagnetic waves with a wavelength of 8μm to 15 μm. This long-wave infrared radiation is known as Far Infrared (FIR). The advantage of utilizing radiation in the Far Infrared range is the greater range compared with Near Infrared  systems with a wavelength of 0.7μm to 1.4μm. These systems require illumination with just this wavelength. Essentially, FIR systems consist of an optical element, a thermal imaging camera, an control unit and a display.



Also, es ist ein "echtes" Wärmebild. Die Kamera hat eine Auflösung von 320x240 Pixel. Das wird dann im Steuergerät auf 640x480 hochgerechnet. Im "Full Screen" werden 640x240 Pixel angezeigt und im "Split Screen" 400x240.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja eine FLIR E60 hat 320x240 und kostet 8500€.



Das ist Bullshit. Der E60 hat dieselbe Kamera wie mein E66 und kostet 4600€. Diese wurde im 5er, 6er und 7er verbaut. Brauchst die Teilenummer?



Olstyle schrieb:


> BMW verbaut wirklich FLIR. Das ist Fakt. Die  Auflösung bei den ersten war afair 320*240, das auf dem Bild scheint  etwa mehr zu sein, gibt es mittlerweile aber eben auch oder man hat eine  "normale" Kamera dazu genommen und macht Ensorfusion.
> "Pseudo Wärmebild" ist das wie für Benz beschrieben.



Absolut ganz genau so. Dass es eine FLIR ist, kann man oben lesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn es eine echte Wärmebildkamera ist, dann solltest du auch im Wald ein Bild haben. Ich hab auch schon mit Wärmebildkameras rumgespielt und man hat immer ein Bild, außer man richtet die in den Himmel. Wenn du sagst das du im Wald kein Bild hast, gehe ich mal davon aus das es keine "echte" Wärmebildkamera ist.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

Die Beschreibung oben hast Du aber schon gelesen oder?

Ich achte mal drauf, wenn ich mal wieder durch den Wald fahre.

Mit welchen Wärmebildkameras hast Du denn rumgespielt? Die von Benz?

Anbei ist noch die Doku zum NightVision Generation 1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2016)

Ja und ich kann sogar fließend Englisch schprechen und schreiben...  Beschreiben kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Wenn ich keinen Teardown der Kamera gesehen habe weis ich trotzdem nicht was drin ist. Selbst wenn BMW die Kamera von FLIR für 5000€ bekommen würde, dann müssten die das System min. für 12000€ anbieten, um auf +-0 zu kommen. Ich weis nicht wieviel das gekostet hat aber so viel glaube ich nicht.

Flir bietet z.B. auch sowas an. FLIR TG165 WÃ¤rmebildkamera Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Das ist ein kameragestützes IR Thermometer und keine IR Kamera. Ist viel günstiger und simpler und das Bild sieht auch brauchbar aus.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

Die Kamera kommt von Autoliv, nicht von FLIR!!!

Was willst Du auf den Bilder sehen?

Da hast Du die Bilder: klick mich



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beschreiben kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.



Das ist mehr als lächerlich. Ich glaube, der internen Doku vom Hersteller kann man schon Glauben schenken...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2016)

Woher soll ich das wissen das es direkt aus den Dokumenten vom Hersteller kommt? Gibt ja auch genug Leute, die glauben das alles richtig ist, was auf Wikipedia steht.  (und daraus zitieren...)

FLIR E60 WÃ¤rmebildkamera Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...ich hatte nie von der Kamera ausm BMW E60 gesprochen... LoL zufälliger Namesfail...


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaja. Na dann......

Das PDF habe ich Dir angehängt, viel Spaß beim Lesen und sich weiterbilden.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2016)

Waren hier nicht Leute der Meinung, daß Sommerreifen auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen gut funktionieren?
Wenn ja, warum habe ich dann bei 0°C Traktionsprobleme die ich bei 10°C nicht habe?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Waren hier nicht Leute der Meinung, daß Sommerreifen auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen gut funktionieren?
> Wenn ja, warum habe ich dann bei 0°C Traktionsprobleme die ich bei 10°C nicht habe?


Ling-Long-Ding-Dong von 2005 mit 3 Bar Kaltdruck?  Frische Sommerreifen gehen wunderbar auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen...


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2016)

Pirelli P Zero mit 2,8bar, was Werksvorgabe ist, und nicht mal nen Jahr alt.
Aber erstmal unterstellen, dass man schlechte Reifen hat.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2016)

Ist doch nichts neues bei ihm. Hat man doch gerade bei der Kamera gesehen........ Er weiß alles besser, auch wenn er es nicht weiß.....


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Waren hier nicht Leute der Meinung, daß Sommerreifen auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen gut funktionieren?
> Wenn ja, warum habe ich dann bei 0°C Traktionsprobleme die ich bei 10°C nicht habe?



Vermutlich weil 0° zu wenig für Sommerreifen sind, ich habe mal gesagt das es zur Not geht. Besonders viel Grip und Sicherheit hat man natürlich damit nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Winterreifen im Sommer aus, geht das oder ist man da doch mit Ganzjahresreifen (insgesamt gesehen) besser beraten?


----------



## s-icon (16. Januar 2016)

Ich finde Ganzjahresreifen nicht schlecht. Bin allerdings kein Hobbyrennfahrer


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Winterreifen im Sommer aus, geht das oder ist man da doch mit Ganzjahresreifen (insgesamt gesehen) besser beraten?



Geht ohne Probleme, fahren sich aber schnell ab durch die weichere Gummimischung.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2016)

Wenigstens wirds hier nicht langweilig.
Wenn der eine bisschen Ruhe gibt, dreht der andere dafuer voll auf 

Was waer denn die beste Zeit einen neuen Satz Sommerreifen zu kaufen?
Winter, vor allem wenn Schnee liegt, wegen wahrscheinlich geringer Nachfrage?
Fruehling, wenn die neuen Modelle kommen und dann evtl, Vorjahresmodell nehmen?

Irgendwie kauf ich zu wenig Reifen um hier ein Optimum hinzulegen -.-


----------



## Amon (16. Januar 2016)

Vor dem gleichen Problem stehe ich gerade auch. Meine sind die reinsten Slicks, ich brauche auch neue.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts neues bei ihm. Hat man doch gerade bei der Kamera gesehen........ Er weiß alles besser, auch wenn er es nicht weiß.....


Wer im Glashaus sitzt...
Ich habe aus seinem Text auch nichts vom BMW E60 rausgelesen und war verwundert über deinen Kommentar mit dem Modellvergleich. Für mich war klar er redet von der FLIR Kamera Namens E60 und dann kamst du daher. Wärst du sachlich auf seine Preis-Überlegung eingegangen, wäre dir das auch komisch vorgekommen.

Zudem hast DU behauptet, dass die Kamera bei BMW im Wald alles nur schwarz darstellt, postest dann am Ende aber Bilder wo man Sträucher und Bäume ganz deutlich in hellgrau erkennen kann, den Boden in dunkelgrau und der Himmel/Hintergrund setzt sich auch klar ab. 

Du hast also erst gelogen, dann nicht gerafft worauf er hinaus will, dich anschließend mit dem Link selbst diskreditiert und als würde das nicht reichen, zeigst du noch mit dem Finger auf ihn.

Fasse dir an die eigene Nase und lies was andere schreiben bitte sorgfältiger.


Edit
Falls das etwas forsch wirkt, tut es mir Leid. Das macht es aber nicht weniger wahr.


----------



## s-icon (16. Januar 2016)

Übrigens arbeitet das Audi Nachtsichtgerät nach dem gleichen Prinzip.


----------



## fatlace (16. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenigstens wirds hier nicht langweilig.
> Wenn der eine bisschen Ruhe gibt, dreht der andere dafuer voll auf
> 
> Was waer denn die beste Zeit einen neuen Satz Sommerreifen zu kaufen?
> ...



Meine letzten Sommereifen habe ich im September gekauft.
Als ich dann im Sommer interessehalber nach Reifen geguckt habe, waren die Hinteren 25€ und die Vorderen 15€ pro Stück günstiger.
Hab damals also 80€ gesparrt.
Kommt aber mit Sicherheit auch auf den Reifen usw an, würde jetzt nicht davon ausgehen das es immer so ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> Meine letzten Sommereifen habe ich im September gekauft.


Ich sehe immer zu, das ich sommerreifen zwischen november und februar kaufe. Da bietet sich das sowieso an, da man ja die wintergummis drauf hat und so den satz sommerreifen halt zum händler schafft, der die neuen dann in ruhe aufziehen kann.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2016)

Benzin war wirklich viel zu lange viel zu billig.

Schäuble will einen EU-weiten Zuschlag auf den Benzinpreis als  Sonderabgabe zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise. Ein Flüchtlingssoli zuzusagen! Super Sache. â€‹

EU-weiter Zuschlag auf Benzinpreis?: SchÃ¤uble will FlÃ¼chtlings-Soli

Finanzierung der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise: SchÃ¤uble schlÃ¤gt Benzin-Sonderabgabe vor - n-tv.de


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2016)

Ich wäre ja für eine politiker-steuer... Einfach eine pauschal-abgabe von 50% auf deren gehalt + aufwandsentschädigung, die sie bekommen. Und bei jedem doofen einfall den sie haben, kommt noch 1% dazu.
Achja... und Renault hat jetzt auch sein Abgas-skandälchen


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2016)

Die Poliker haben einen brutalen Dachschaden, da hilft der beste Dachdecker nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Januar 2016)

hey zusammen,

gibt's hier (un)zufriedene Kia Sportage Besitzer?


----------



## keinnick (16. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Super Sache. â€‹


Was genau ist daran jetzt "super"?


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2016)

Er möchte grundsätzlich einfach nur gegen niedrige Benzinpreise stänkern. Erst wollte er eine Sonderabgabe für die Förderung von E-Autos, nun für Flüchtlinge... als nächstes kommt der Vorschlag man könne mit einer Sonderbesteuerung die Ozeane reinigen und er wäre dafür Feuer und Flamme. Den Typ darf man nicht ernst nehmen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Benzin war wirklich viel zu lange viel zu billig.
> 
> Schäuble will einen EU-weiten Zuschlag auf den Benzinpreis als  Sonderabgabe zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise. Ein Flüchtlingssoli zuzusagen! Super Sache. â€‹
> 
> ...



Denke nicht, dass sowas kommen wird.
Es brodelt in Deutschland schon heftig, was das Thema Flüchtlinge angeht. Sowas würde da Fass zum Überlaufen bringen.
mMn ist ist die Stimmung in der Gesellschaft kurz vorm kippen und kurz davor komplett gegen die Flüchtlinge zu sein. Wenn das passiert, wird es hier mal so richtig lustig werden.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2016)

Hihi, du bist doch nur ängstlich, dass die Flüchtlinge die ganzen 3er wegkaufen.


----------



## WindowsXP (16. Januar 2016)

Deiner Einschätzung kann ich nur zustimmen, und sollte die Stimmung kippen, wird es sehr gefährlich werden. Wenn selbst die Linken (Frau Wagenknecht) teilweise von ihrer strikten Linie abdriften.
Und die "Steuer" auf die Benzinpreise wird Herr Schäuble nicht durchsetzen können, da bereits knapp 60% (BFT :: Benzinpreis-Zusammensetzung) des Benzin-Preises aus Abgaben und Steuern besteht. Das an sich ist m.M.n. schon eine Frechheit.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was genau ist daran jetzt "super"?



Ironie? 

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn sich die ganze Flüchtlingsproblematik durch ein paar Cent Aufschlag beim Benzinpreis lösen liese, wäre da sofort dafür. 

Leider wird das aber nix bringen sonder ist nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hihi, du bist doch nur ängstlich, dass die Flüchtlinge die ganzen 3er wegkaufen.






Könnte aber was dran sein!



BTW: die mw steuer wird nach der nächsten Bundestagswahl bestimmt auf 21% steigen. Irgendwie muss der ganze Mist ja finanziert werden.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Januar 2016)

Ich denke der Benzinpreis ist ein zu heikles Thema. Selbst wenn die Gesamtkosten für eine Autofahrt nur unmerklich durch die Abgabe steigen sollten fühlte sich die Bevölkerung sicherlich beraubt  -als ob man von seinem Arbeitsplatz regelmäßig Kugelschreiber stehlen würde.
Und das kommt noch auf die aktuellen Spannungen drauf, die King angemerkt hat.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Januar 2016)

Bei den momentanen Preisen ist es auch einfach zu sagen: "...komm wir hauhen da 1-2 Cent drauf, tut doch nicht weh...."
Aber die Preise bleiben nicht so, wenn in 2 jahren das barrel öl nicht mehr 20 Dollar, sondern 80-100 dollar kostet, daraus resultierend "super" wieder 1,55-1,65€ kostet --> da machst du dich mit 1-2 Cent mehr als Abgabe ziemlich unbeliebt.


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Schäuble will einen EU-weiten Zuschlag auf den Benzinpreis als  Sonderabgabe zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise. Ein Flüchtlingssoli zuzusagen! Super Sache. â€‹



Komisch vor ein paar Tagen kamen doch die news dass es dem Bundesdeutschen Haushalt schon wieder richtig gut geht : Deutschland macht Milliarden-Ãœberschuss - Wirtschaft - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Aber lieber mal wieder beim Volk schröpfen geht ja viel einfacher


----------



## aloha84 (16. Januar 2016)

Es geht dabei um eine Europaweite Abgabe, damit soll ein Topf gebildet werden, damit es den anderen Ländern "leichter fällt" mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.
Die 12 Mrd Überschuss, sind Deutsches Geld.....und nicht für die EU gedacht.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2016)

Anderen die Schuld zu geben ist das Einfachste, um ein Problem zu "lösen". Wenn die anderen dafür bezahlt haben, ist alles wieder in Butter. Und in Dresden muss die Frauenkirche wiederaufgebaut werden. Und halb Berlin ebenfalls. Mal abgesehen von Millionen Todesopfern. Aber immerhin nehmen uns dann die Flüchtlinge das Geld nicht mehr weg oder vergewaltigen unsere Frauen oder was weiß ich.  Also Problem gelöst...

Das ist so, als würde ich mit meinem Auto gegen einen Baum fahren, weil die Beifahrertür nicht funktioniert. Dann brauche ich die Reparatur der Tür nicht mehr bezahlen, Problem gelöst


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2016)

Über das Thema Flüchtlingsabgabe könnte man sogar ernsthaft diskutieren. Die Abgabe daran zu binden wer am meisten Auto fährt/Benzin verbraucht ist aber absoluter Unsinn.

Thema Nachtsicht:


s-icon schrieb:


> Übrigens arbeitet das Audi Nachtsichtgerät nach dem gleichen Prinzip.


Ich hatte zu dem Thema vor ein paar Jahren mal was als Uni-Projekt zusammen gesucht und gerade die Ausarbeitung wieder gefunden.
Stand damals war. 
FIR: Cadillac(erster 2000 bei 320x240), BMW(seit 2006, ebenfalls 320x240), mittlerweile auch bei Audi und Honda.
NIR: Nur Toyota(erster 2002, noch mit CCD-Kamerachip in 640 x 480) und Mercedes(seit 2006, mit CMOS-Kamera in 640 x 480).


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei um eine Europaweite Abgabe, damit soll ein Topf gebildet werden, damit es den anderen Ländern "leichter fällt" mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.



Wenn Abgabe dann gefälligst ALLE ,  quasi dann wie Soli den jeder zahlt.


----------



## fatlace (16. Januar 2016)

Ich war gerade erstmal ne Runde driften, bei dem W202 muss man da echt mit der Brechstange ran, ganz so easy wie mit dem BMW gehts nicht
Gestern noch ein Bild ein wenig bearbeitet, ach freu ich mich wen ich damit wieder fahren kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt...
> Ich habe aus seinem Text auch nichts vom BMW E60 rausgelesen und war  verwundert über deinen Kommentar mit dem Modellvergleich. Für mich war  klar er redet von der FLIR Kamera Namens E60 und dann kamst du daher.  Wärst du sachlich auf seine Preis-Überlegung eingegangen, wäre dir das  auch komisch vorgekommen.
> 
> Zudem hast DU behauptet, dass die Kamera bei BMW im Wald alles nur  schwarz darstellt, postest dann am Ende aber Bilder wo man Sträucher und  Bäume ganz deutlich in hellgrau erkennen kann, den Boden in dunkelgrau  und der Himmel/Hintergrund setzt sich auch klar ab.
> ...



1. Lies die gesamte Unterhaltung nochmal durch!
2. Ja, ich habe gesagt, dass man die Bäume nicht sieht. Ja, Fehler meiner Seits, stimme ich zu.
3.  Sagt er, dass die Kamera keine "echte" Wärmebildkamera ist, worauf ihm  gleich zwei Leute gesagt haben, dass es falsch ist und das es eine FLIR  ist. Dann kam er mit 30k€ um die Ecke.
4. Dann kam er mit der Kamera  aus dem E60 und dem Preis von 8500€. Zum einen ist die Kamera im E60  dieselbe ist, wie bei mir und zum Anderen kostet sie bei BMW in neu  4500€ Liste. Woher die 8500€ kommen ist mir schleierhaft.
5. Ich habe  den Ausschnitt aus der Doku von BMW gepostet. Okay, ich sollte dazu  schreiben, dass es von BMW bzw. Autoliv kommt und nicht im Netz  gefundenes Blah ist. Bei dem Quote steht aber Autoliv dabei, dachte, es  würde reichen als Quellenangabe.
6. Dann habe ich meine Aussage wege Wald = dunkel relativiert und darauf hin die gesamte Doku von BMW angehängt.

Übrigens hat er auch gesagt, dass er nicht die Ahnung von NightVision hat, dann später, dass er "mit Night Vision" doch gespielt hat....

Also immer schön alles lesen und locker bleiben 



s-icon schrieb:


> Übrigens arbeitet das Audi Nachtsichtgerät nach dem gleichen Prinzip.



Ja, ist dieselbe Kamera  Es gibt die NV1, NV2 und NV3, sie kommen wie gesagt von Autoliv. Benz verwendet andere Kameras, den Hersteller kenne ich nicht.

@fatlace: Was sind das für Felgen? Sehen nett aus.

@Reifen: Ich kaufe Reifen, wenn ich welche brauche. Zum einen hat man in meinen krumen Größen nicht arg viel Auswahl und zum Anderen sind die Preis immer halbwegs identisch.


----------



## s-icon (16. Januar 2016)

Er hat nirgends geschrieben, dass die Kamera vom E60 8,5k kostet.
Das hast du hinein interpretiert


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja eine FLIR E60 hat 320x240 und kostet 8500€. Ich glaube nicht das BMW zu jedem Nachtsichtsystem da so derbe draufzahlt.






s-icon schrieb:


> Er hat nirgends geschrieben, dass die Kamera vom E60 8,5k kostet.
> Das hast du hinein interpretiert


Im Prinzip schon, nur meinte er ne FLIR E60 und Zeiss ne FLIR im E60.


----------



## s-icon (16. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß, ist ihm ja auch aufgefallen



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> FLIR E60 WÃ¤rmebildkamera Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ...ich hatte nie von der Kamera ausm BMW E60 gesprochen... LoL zufälliger Namesfail...


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, eine geile Namensverwechslung


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Benzin war wirklich viel zu lange viel zu billig.
> 
> Schäuble will einen EU-weiten Zuschlag auf den Benzinpreis als  Sonderabgabe zur Bewältigung der Flüchtlingskrise. Ein Flüchtlingssoli zuzusagen! Super Sache. â€‹
> 
> ...


Haben die in Berlin zu viel Bauschutt geraucht? Die Autofahrer sollen dafür bluten, weil die Regierung die ganzen verdammten Flüchtlinge angelockt hat? Wenn das durchkommt, zieh ich mit Fackel und Mistgabel nach Berlin!


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2016)

Darf ich dich hinfahren?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2016)

Ok!


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2016)

Bin glaub nich der einzige der Heute auf die Idee kam ... sämtliche Parkplätze waren schon "bespielt"  manno


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge :



Das heist "Geflüchtete". Klingt nicht so negativ...


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Bin glaub nich der einzige der Heute auf die Idee kam ... sämtliche Parkplätze waren schon "bespielt"  manno



Wir sind gestern Abend auf den Feldberg gefahren, da lag gut Schnee. Ich hab natürlich mal wieder die Karre im Acker geparkt und musste rausgezogen werden... driften und ich wird einfach keine innige Beziehung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn das durchkommt, zieh ich mit Fackel und Mistgabel nach Berlin!


Ich komm mit! Hab noch ne heugabel, die hat längere zinken. 


Riverna schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern Abend auf den Feldberg gefahren, da lag gut Schnee. Ich hab natürlich mal wieder die Karre im Acker geparkt und musste rausgezogen werden... driften und ich wird einfach keine innige Beziehung.


Du hast nur das falsche auto genommen, das ist alles.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Der Schnee hat mich erstmal gezwungen Winterreifen drauf zu machen.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast nur das falsche auto genommen, das ist alles.



Ach der BMW taugt schon ganz gut dafür, aber ich bekomme das Driften (zumindestens mit Hecktrieblern) einfach nicht hin. Muss aber auch sagen das ich mich nie damit beschäftigt habe, bin halt 12 Jahre lang nur mehr oder weniger starke Fronttriebler gefahren. Mit dem Subaru bekomme ich das quer fahren ganz gut hin, wobei das eher Powerslides wie aus der Rally sind und ich das nur sehr selten mache.

Quasi sowas





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0JQ-Farkkno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern Abend auf den Feldberg gefahren, da lag gut Schnee. Ich hab natürlich mal wieder die Karre im Acker geparkt und musste rausgezogen werden... driften und ich wird einfach keine innige Beziehung.



Ich bin gestern bei uns frontal gegen die Hauswand gefahren. Das neue Auto hat auch Sensoren vorne fürs Einparken. Nun ja, ich habe auf den Piep gewartet, aber es wurde ein Bang. Ich saß nämlich im alten Auto.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2016)

Oha, das war sicher unangenehm. Was dabei kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2016)

Nein nix. Hat zwar ordentlich gerappelt, aber es ist nix zu sehen.  Bin frontal mit dem Nummernschild an die Hauswand. Aber noch nicht mal das ist schief oder zerkratzt. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2016)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Man besten nichts...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern bei uns frontal gegen die Hauswand gefahren. Das neue Auto hat auch Sensoren vorne fürs Einparken. Nun ja, ich habe auf den Piep gewartet, aber es wurde ein Bang. Ich saß nämlich im alten Auto.



Das Problem kenn ich, allerdings habe ich es noch rechtzeitig bemerkt. 
Wenn man sich beim rückwärtsfahren an die Pieper gewöhnt und dann mitn Arbeitsauto fährt und beim einparken aufs piepen wartet...


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie oft mir das noch passiert. Hinten haben jetzt beide Autos Sensoren.  Der Megane hat aber vorne keine. Vielleicht mache ich bei mir am Parkplatz ein Schild an die Wand.  Könnte besser sein.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2016)

Wie wäre es einfach mal mit Aufpassen wenn du Auto fährst? Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2016)

Bringt nix. So wie ich mich kenne, passiert das ab und zu immer mal wieder...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ach der BMW taugt schon ganz gut dafür, aber ich bekomme das Driften (zumindestens mit Hecktrieblern) einfach nicht hin. Muss aber auch sagen das ich mich nie damit beschäftigt habe, bin halt 12 Jahre lang nur mehr oder weniger starke Fronttriebler gefahren.



Mehr üben 
Mit viel Erfahrung kann es dann so aussehen: French Touge Drift Snow Ice BMW e36 325i neige dÃ©rapage - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2016)

Mir macht das vermutlich zu wenig Spaß um da intensiv zu üben... mir liegt da die Rennstrecken doch eher.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2016)

Freund von mir is im Schnee nachts beim Driften mal aufem Realparkplatz in den "Einkaufswagenspender" reingedriftet. War echt ne *******. Auto kaputt. Zig Einkaufswagen hinüber... Und das Ding wo die Einkaufswagen drinne parken war auch kaputt. Versicherung hat natürlich nix bezahlt.  Wobei das schon so richtig war. Warum soll die Gemeinschaft für diesen groben Unfug zahlen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ach der BMW taugt schon ganz gut dafür, aber ich  bekomme das Driften (zumindestens mit Hecktrieblern) einfach nicht  hin.


Bei schnee würde ich es mit einem hecktriebler erst garnicht versuchen. Da wäre mir der grad dann doch etwas zu schmal.


> Mit dem Subaru bekomme ich das quer fahren ganz gut hin, wobei  das eher Powerslides wie aus der Rally sind und ich das nur sehr selten  mache.


Sehr viel anders wird das mit allrad eh nicht, außer du hast wirklich  massiv leistung unter der haube. Da wollen immerhin 4 räder zum  durchdrehen gebracht werden und das auch nicht nur im 1. und 2. gang...


Seabound schrieb:


> Bringt nix. So wie ich mich kenne, passiert das ab und zu immer mal wieder...


Wie wäre es mit einem massiven, 1m starken schaumstoff-puffer an der  wand? Da kannst du ran rollen lassen bis das auto steht und alles bleibt  heile.  


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mehr üben
> Mit viel Erfahrung kann es dann so aussehen: French Touge Drift Snow Ice BMW e36 325i neige dÃ©rapage - YouTube


Der rödelt aber auch ganz schön. Bleibt die frage ob das mit aktuellen BMW`s auch noch klappt. Der e36 hat doch bestimmt noch eine richtige diff-sperre während aktuelle auto`s eher dieses elektronik-gedöns haben.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Ausserdem ist das nen Privatgelände, da hat man außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten eigentlich nichts verloren.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2016)

Ja. Stimmt. Bei Ikea bei uns ist der Parkplatz aber z.B. öffentlicher Verkehrsraum. Wenn man da auf der Sperrfläche parkt, bekommt man Post von der Stadt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei schnee würde ich es mit einem hecktriebler erst garnicht versuchen. Da wäre mir der grad dann doch etwas zu schmal.



Du bist noch kein Auto mit Hinterradantrieb gefahren, so wie sich das rausliest, oder ?




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der rödelt aber auch ganz schön. Bleibt die frage ob das mit aktuellen BMW`s auch noch klappt. Der e36 hat doch bestimmt noch eine richtige diff-sperre während aktuelle auto`s eher dieses elektronik-gedöns haben.



Was meinst du mit, dass der rödelt ?
Auf Schnee benötigt man eigentlich kein Sperrdiff, das hilft nur minimal.
Sowas klappt immer noch genauso gut mit einem Hinterradangetriebenen Auto mit abschaltbaren ESP und einer möglichst 50/50 Gewichtsverteilung.
Mein E92 verhält sich auch absolut lammfromm, trotz Mischbereifung.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Januar 2016)

Nachdem ich gestern den 7er ausgebuddelt habe (lagen schlappe 20-25 cm Schnee drauf), bin ich zu meinen Eltern nach HN gefahren. Also, der 7er im Schnee hat keinerlei Probleme, er kommt durch, auch mit breiten Reifen. DTC war aus, nur das eine oder andere Mal hat ABS beim Bremsen eingegriffen, die 2,3 Tonnen schieben halt mal.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. Januar 2016)

Im Norden hatten wir endlich auch mal ein wenig Schnee am Wochenende.
Leider ist meine S14 noch nicht angemeldet, sonst hätte ich damit bisschen auf nem Parkplatz geübt, wobei sie mir dafür glaube ich auch zu schade ist. 
Deshalb musste der Peugeot herhalten, wenn ESP aus und man ihn richtig in die Kurven wirft, kommt man auch quer  
Aber mehr als irgendwelche Slides sind nicht drin. 
Mal gucken, vielleicht hole ich mir zu nächsten Winter nen e36 für sowas. 
Leider liegt hier aber immer zu wenig Schnee..


----------



## Riverna (18. Januar 2016)

Hab mir schon überlegt ob ich mir nicht einen Impreza für den Winter gönnen soll... aber dann muss der Almera und auch der 100NX weg. Und ganz ohne ein Nissan ist irgendwie kacke...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. Januar 2016)

Ein Legacy für den Almera vielleicht? 
Die sind relativ billig, auch im Unterhalt. 
Wobei ich da nicht weiß was die für Schwachstellen haben.


----------



## Riverna (18. Januar 2016)

Ich dachte eher an einen Impreza Sauger mit 160PS und 2L Boxer Motor. Quasi den gleichen wie ich habe nur eben ohne Zwangsbeatmung... aber eigentlich will ich meinen 100NX demnächst mal fertig machen um den Almera durch diesen zu ersetzen. Der wird denke ich auch mehr Spaß machen als der Sauger Impreza, aber der Frontantrieb ist halt nicht so schön wie ein Allradler.  Dafür die gleiche Leistung bei knapp 400 Kilo weniger Gewicht.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte mal so einen schönen E-Kadett ...

als ich über die Landstrasse heizte und vor einer Kurve anbremste war da so eine extrem breite aber dünne nasse Zone ...
Mir wurde auf einmal so komisch und irgendwie lenkte ich reflexartig nochmal dagegen.
Dann wurde mir irgendwie komisch und ich fühlte wie ich durchgeschüttelt wurde.
Ich schloss irgendwie mit dem Leben ab und rechnete mit dem Aufprall gegen irgendwas.

Als ich wieder zu mir kam und ausstieg stand ich auf dem matschigen Acker und nach einiger Zeit kam ein BMW-Fahrer und nahm mich mit
sodass ich einen Kumpel anrufen konnte der mich abholte.

Wie sich herausstellte rutschte ich eine große Strecke seitlich über ein Grasfeld und danach in einen normalen unbestellten Acker.
Leider hatte der Bauer genau dazwischen ein Erdloch ausgehoben und den Aushub daneben aufgetürmt.
Genau über diesen Aushubhügel rutschte ich seitlich mit dem Heck sodass die Karosse hinten verschoben wurde,
der Auspuff wickelte sich sogar um die Hinterachse und die Reifen waren innen mit Erde gefüllt.


Ich hatte wohl sehr viel Glück dass es an der wohl ebensten Stelle der Landstrasse passiert ist, doch dass es mich
so ausgeschaltet hat dass ich sogut wie nichts mitbekam wundert mich doch ziemlich.
Lag vielleicht daran dass ich nicht viel Fahrpraxis hatte oder auch am plötzlichen Herumwirbeln des Wagens,
vielleicht macht das einen desorientiert.


Übrigens riet mir mein Kumpel den Wagen zu verkaufen und die Mängel zu verschweigen, wir haben sogar die verstellte Spur
 durch überhöhten Reifendruck kaschiert und die aufgerissene Schweissnaht am versetzten Heck hat der Käufer auch nicht gesehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Übrigens riet mir mein Kumpel den Wagen zu verkaufen und die Mängel zu verschweigen, wir haben sogar die verstellte Spur
> durch überhöhten Reifendruck kaschiert und die aufgerissene Schweissnaht am versetzten Heck hat der Käufer auch nicht gesehen



Dann sei mal froh, dass der Käufer dich noch nicht verklagt hat 
Und hätte er deswegen einen Unfall und oder schwerere Verletzungen dadurch kann sowas ganz böse für dich als Verkäufer enden.


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2016)

E-Kadett? Das is doch sicher schon 30 Jahre her...


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Warum?
Hab Vorgestern erst einen gesehen.


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2016)

Mit H Kennzeichen


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Übrigens riet mir mein Kumpel den Wagen zu verkaufen und die Mängel zu verschweigen, wir haben sogar die verstellte Spur
> durch überhöhten Reifendruck kaschiert und die aufgerissene Schweissnaht am versetzten Heck hat der Käufer auch nicht gesehen



Schade das der Käufer nicht zurück gekommen ist, dich umgepumpt hat und dir danach noch schön eine Anzeige aufs Auge gedrückt hat.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Januar 2016)

Das dachte ich mir beim Lesen auch....


----------



## norse (19. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an einen Impreza Sauger mit 160PS und 2L Boxer Motor. Quasi den gleichen wie ich habe nur eben ohne Zwangsbeatmung... aber eigentlich will ich meinen 100NX demnächst mal fertig machen um den Almera durch diesen zu ersetzen. Der wird denke ich auch mehr Spaß machen als der Sauger Impreza, aber der Frontantrieb ist halt nicht so schön wie ein Allradler.  Dafür die gleiche Leistung bei knapp 400 Kilo weniger Gewicht.



Ja der Sauger ist etwas ... träge. Fährt sich wie der Turbo nur dass halt obenrum der Turbo auch noch fehlt. Er braucht Drehzahl und die kommt beim Subi üblich nur langsam.
Und ob du den 125PS (Bj. 2001-05) oder 160 PS (06-07) nimmst ist egal. Die gehen beide gleich gut auch wenn der andere mehr PS hat ... macht kaum ein Unterschied.
Ich persönlich täte einen Alten nehmen (also 96-2000) mit dem 2L Motor. Die sind einfach etwas spritziger und fühlen sich agiler / leichter an!


----------



## Zoon (19. Januar 2016)

@ Riverna wie wäres mit nem Forester Turbo (den alten kantigen) und hau dafür den Almera weg.


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Das Theater mit meinem Auto geht in die nächste Runde:
> Wegen der zwitschernden Bremse hab ich ja am Dienstag nen Werkstatttermin und bekomme neue Bremssättel, die das evtl beheben sollen?
> 
> Jetzt kommt aber vmtl noch ne kaputte Kupplung bzw. irgendwas am Kupplungsstrang dazu:
> ...



Und der dritte Akt beginnt:
War heute in der Werkstatt und habe neue Bremssättel bekommen, die meine schleifende Bremse behoben sollten. Ob sie das getan haben weiß ich nicht. Aber zwitschern und quietschen tuns immernoch. Und dazu gekommen ist nun, dass ich gefühlt viel weniger Bremskraft habe. Ich muss deutlich stärker ins Pedal latschen, bis was passiert.  Ist sowas normal bei neuen Bremsssätteln? Angeblich  hätte der Meister ne Probefahrt gemacht und nix festgestellt. Das fällt aber extrem auf.

Zum Thema Kupplung: Ich bekomm ne neue. Bei meinem Auto ist wohl ein bekannter Fehler, dass irgendwelche Simmerringe undicht sind, so dass Öl auf die Kupplung laufen kann, die dann diese Symptome verursachen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe mal für die Werkstatt, dass die richtig entlüftet haben.
Normalerweise hatte ich bei neuen Sätteln keinen Unterschied in der Bremsleistung festgestellt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2016)

Wurden auch die Beläge erneuert ?
Dann kann sich die Bremse durchaus stumpf anfühlen.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Ja der Sauger ist etwas ... träge. Fährt sich wie der Turbo nur dass halt obenrum der Turbo auch noch fehlt. Er braucht Drehzahl und die kommt beim Subi üblich nur langsam.
> Und ob du den 125PS (Bj. 2001-05) oder 160 PS (06-07) nimmst ist egal. Die gehen beide gleich gut auch wenn der andere mehr PS hat ... macht kaum ein Unterschied.
> Ich persönlich täte einen Alten nehmen (also 96-2000) mit dem 2L Motor. Die sind einfach etwas spritziger und fühlen sich agiler / leichter an!



Die GC Reihe gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, wenn dann muss es ein NewAge sein. Geil wäre natürlich ein Bugeye Sauger, aber hab vergessen das die dann nur 125PS haben. Das ist mir dann doch wohl schon wieder etwas zu wenig, aufgrund des nicht niedrigen Gewichtes (dürfte plus minus das wiegen was mein WRX wiegt) wird er dann auch ziemlich lahm sein.  Hab mir mal die Werte rausgesucht, 10.2 Sek auf 100km/h und 181km/h hauen einen jetzt nicht vom Hocker. Mein NX ist mit 8.2 Sek und 210k/h angegeben... wenn man die reinen Daten nimmt kann ich auch den Almera behalten und da ist die mangelnde Leistung aktuell der größte Kritikpunkt. Also fällt der Sauger wohl schonmal raus...



Zoon schrieb:


> @ Riverna wie wäres mit nem Forester Turbo (den alten kantigen) und hau dafür den Almera weg.



Der Almera steht eh nicht zur Wahl, der kommt so oder so weg. Die Entscheidung ist eher ob ich den 100NX behalte oder mir was anderes hole. Aber soviel Fahrspaß für so wenig Geld bekomm ich wohl nirgends.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Warum nicht nen 300ZX?
Da hast du nen Nissan und was ausgefallenes.


----------



## Riverna (19. Januar 2016)

Viel zu teuer für ein Winter/Alltagswagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Und der dritte Akt beginnt:
> War heute in der Werkstatt und habe neue Bremssättel bekommen, die meine schleifende Bremse behoben sollten. Ob sie das getan haben weiß ich nicht. Aber zwitschern und quietschen tuns immernoch. Und dazu gekommen ist nun, dass ich gefühlt viel weniger Bremskraft habe. Ich muss deutlich stärker ins Pedal latschen, bis was passiert.  Ist sowas normal bei neuen Bremsssätteln? Angeblich  hätte der Meister ne Probefahrt gemacht und nix festgestellt. Das fällt aber extrem auf.
> 
> Zum Thema Kupplung: Ich bekomm ne neue. Bei meinem Auto ist wohl ein bekannter Fehler, dass irgendwelche Simmerringe undicht sind, so dass Öl auf die Kupplung laufen kann, die dann diese Symptome verursachen.


Wenn die auch neue Klötze eingebaut haben, kann die Bremse durchaus anders ansprechen. Wenn Luft drin ist, dann fühlt es sich so an, als ob man auf einem Luftballon rumtritt. Keine Bremswirkung und es federt wie sau.

Wenn Öl auf die Kupplung läuft und die anfängt zu schleifen, kann auch durchaus das ganze Auto abbrennen... Mutig das die dich damit weiter fahren lassen.


----------



## 100001 (20. Januar 2016)

95er? Audi A4 für 500 euro 

Der drecks Lappen fürs Legale fahren kostet 1400 euro , das ist so ein Witz


Der Staat Österreich zwingt dich im "Ländlichen" gerade zu illegal zu fahren,
ohne Auto kein Job, ohne Job kein Auto


#Wie soll man sich bitte von 640 euro (Soziahilfe ohne vorherige Arbeit) 1400 euro sparen das mn den Lappen machen kann


Meinen Job (Teilzeit) hab ich nur erhalten weil ich gesagt habe in 2 Monaten hab ich ein Auto,
in 2 Monaten 500euro abgespart alle 2 Tage was zu Essen


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2016)

Kriegst du das nicht vom Amt bezahlt oder sie helfen dir bei einer Finanzierung?
Warum machst du nicht nen 50cm³ Führerschein, dann kannst wenigstens erstmal Geld verdienen?


----------



## Kusanar (20. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> 95er? Audi A4 für 500 euro
> 
> Der drecks Lappen fürs Legale fahren kostet 1400 euro , das ist so ein Witz
> 
> ...




Hättest du dir mal Cities:Skylines gespart, hättest du noch ein paar mal öfter was zum Essen machen können 

Ich will damit nicht abstreiten, dass der FS in Österreich sauteuer ist. Im Vergleich zum Lohnniveau im Westen Österreichs sogar unverschämt teuer. Aber wenn man will, bekommt man auch das hin. Und wenn das dann eben bedeutet, mal ein Jahr oder 2 keine neuen Spiele oder Hardwarekomponenten kaufen zu können


----------



## Zeiss (20. Januar 2016)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema NightVision und Bäume: Ich habe gestern extra drauf geachtet, ich kann die Bäume im Display sehen


----------



## Lee (20. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die auch neue Klötze eingebaut haben, kann die Bremse durchaus anders ansprechen. Wenn Luft drin ist, dann fühlt es sich so an, als ob man auf einem Luftballon rumtritt. Keine Bremswirkung und es federt wie sau.
> 
> Wenn Öl auf die Kupplung läuft und die anfängt zu schleifen, kann auch durchaus das ganze Auto abbrennen... Mutig das die dich damit weiter fahren lassen.




Jetzt im Nachhinein wundere ich mich auch, dass die mich damit haben weiter fahren lassen 
Aber die Werkstatt is bloß 25km weg und bis nächste Woche wird der Wagen größtenteils nur stehen. Werde heute Nachmittag auch mal anrufen und fragen, ob die neue Klötze eingebaut haben. Bin gestern aus Interesse mal rumgefahren und hab ziemlich viel unnötig gebremst und bilde mir ein, dass es dadurch besser geworden ist. Aber vllt hab ich mich auch nur daran gewöhnt...^^


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn sie neue Belege eingebaut haben, dann kann das durchaus sein, dass es nach mehrmaligem Bremsen besser wird. Ganz frische Belege fühlen sich erst einmal "komisch" an. So zumindest meine Beobachtung.


----------



## 100001 (20. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kriegst du das nicht vom Amt bezahlt oder sie helfen dir bei einer Finanzierung?
> Warum machst du nicht nen 50cm³ Führerschein, dann kannst wenigstens erstmal Geld verdienen?



Nein vom Amt kriegst n Arschtritt, 
90km(hin/zurück) mit dem Roller, pendeln 

Wobei so eine Vespa Ape wär ganz cool, aber die kosten............ 



Kusanar schrieb:


> H
> Ich will damit nicht abstreiten, dass der FS in Österreich sauteuer ist.  Im Vergleich zum Lohnniveau im Westen Österreichs sogar unverschämt  teuer. Aber wenn man will, bekommt man auch das hin. Und wenn das dann  eben bedeutet, mal ein Jahr oder 2 keine neuen Spiele oder  Hardwarekomponenten kaufen zu können



Naja 1-2 Jahre weiter von 640 euo leben, ist jetzt auch nicht in meinem Sinn

Was sollst sonst machen bei 640 euro ist fürs leben nicht viel da,
dann kannst dich entscheiden auf den Lappen zu sparen und Sozial Gesellschaftlich zu degenerieren oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Lee (20. Januar 2016)

Dann wirst du wohl umziehen müssen, oder mal bei der Verwandtschaft um eine Finanzspritze bitten. Weiß nicht ob in Österreich Wohnraum pauschal übernommen wird und nicht in den 640€ enthalten, ober ob immer nur exakt 640€ gezahlt werden, unabhängig von der Miete. Mit 640€ mtl. in einer größeren Stadt ne Wohnung finden und davon leben ist in der Tat schwierig. Sollte die Wohnung gezahlt werden, jedoch überhaupt kein Problem.

Und wenn zu den 640€ noch Mietkosten übernommen werden, dann seh ich keinen Grund sich zu beschweren. Zwar kann man davon nicht üppig leben, aber jeder Student den ich kenne einschließlich mir selbst lebt von weitaus weniger Geld monatlich. Da kann man monatlich 200-300€ abzwacken, ohne hungern zu müssen. Aber ich glaube diese Diskussion trifft das Thema des Threads nicht wirklich.


----------



## 100001 (20. Januar 2016)

1. du ziehst das völlig aus den Kontext, deswegen hat das überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun .

2. Ja als Student jammert man gerne, zumindest in AT bekommst auf jeglichen Schieß rabatte

3. Ebenso war das Studium eine bewusste Entscheidung, was mit Lappen machen und Arbeitslos sein genau nichts zu tun hat


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Bin gestern aus Interesse mal rumgefahren und hab ziemlich viel unnötig gebremst und bilde mir ein, dass es dadurch besser geworden ist. Aber vllt hab ich mich auch nur daran gewöhnt...^^


Tja genau das ist der Sinn Bremsklötze einzufahren. Die meisten Bremsenhersteller haben sogar Anfahranleitungen, wo man sich dran halten sollte. Danach ist die Bremse dann betriebsbetreit. Es kommt durchaus auch mal vor das ein Auto mit frisch gemachter Bremse total schief zieht. Normalerweise sollte deswegen auch die Werkstatt das Anfahren übernehmen und nicht einfach das Auto rausgeben.
Bei uns wird jede Bremse angefahren, bevor das Auto rausgeht. Und zwar nicht nur 1km, sondern min. 3 Kilometer. Ich würde beim Werkstattbesuch deswegen auch drauf achten das bei Inspektion/Bremse/Motorarbeiten mindestens ein paar Kilometer(3-20) draufgefahren sind. 1 km um den Pott fahren ist keine Probefahrt...


----------



## Lee (20. Januar 2016)

Hab heute da angerufen: Bremsklötze wurden gar nicht getauscht. Auch wenn ich mir gewünscht habe, dass es daran liegt. Es war wohl nicht so.

Erklärung des Werkstattmenschen: Vorher sind die Klötze ja immer angelegen, d.h. es war immer eine leichte Bremswirkung da. Jetzt mit den neuen Bremssätteln tun sie das nicht mehr, d.h. ich brauche in der Summe mehr Pedalweg um die gleiche Bremswirkung zu erreichen. Klingt eigentlich plausibel, aber dass der Unterschied so krass ist? Also es ist definitiv so, dass auch bei ganz leichtem Pedaldruck grundsätzlich bremsleistung besteht, nur halt sehr schwach. Zum stehen kommt er auch und wenn man in die Eisen steigt greift auch das ABS ein. Deswegen mache ich mir jetzt an sich keine Sorgen, dass ich weniger Bremsleistung habe als vorher. Aber es fühlt sich enorm seltsam an...

Wenn ich nächste Woche wegen der neuen Kupplung da bin, schau ich mal, ob ich in einem der Wägen, die bei denen so rumstehen die Bremse testen und mit meiner vergleichen kann. Vllt bekomm ich einen von denen auch nochmal dazu kurz ne Probefahrt zu machen.

Und wegen des Zwitscherns/Quietschens: Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es vom Radlager kommt.


----------



## LTB (22. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Und wegen des Zwitscherns/Quietschens: Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es vom Radlager kommt.



Ab wann tritt das denn auf? erst bei moderater Geschwindigkeit (ab ~70km/h) oder schon früher?

Bei mir wurde mal zu wenig bzw. gar keine Kupferpaste nachgeschmiert beim Bremssattel Wechsel. Das macht nen höllen lärm (lauten quietschen) bei Autobahnfahrten


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2016)

Grad Vergleichstest zwischen BMW X6 M und Mercedes AMG GLE 63 S gelesen. 

Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz. Die Chinesen werden wegen ihrer Kopien mit Klagen überhäuft und BMW unternimmt im eigenen Land gegen den Hauptkonkurenten nix, obwohl Mercedes das Design 1 zu 1 geklaut hat... Das soll ma einer verstehen.


----------



## s-icon (22. Januar 2016)

Ja die Form ist ähnlich, aber ansonsten nicht wirklich.
Dann müsste Mercedes ja auch BMW wegen dem Gran Coupe verklagen.


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2016)

Mercedes  hat sogar hinten die Schlitze im Stoßfänger kopiert. Manch eine Chinakopie weist weniger Ähnlichkeiten zum Original auf. 

Wie ein Gran Coupé von BMW aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Deswegen kann ich das auch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2016)

Waaas? Das Sechser Grand Coupe ist mMn das schönste Auto das BMW je gebaut hat. Kaum zu glauben bei gleichzeitig so scheußlichen Dingern wie den 1er und 2er Modellen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2016)

Neeeeee, eindeutig viel zu rund gelutscht.  Auf sowas steh ich gar nicht. Der schönste BMW bis jetzt war der 2002, M3 e30 und 3.0 CSL. Von den neueren sieht der e46 Touring noch ganz ordentlich aus...


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2016)

Der e49 kommt bei mir direkt nach dem 6er GC.

Wie lautet eigentlich die genaue Bezeichnung für die letzte S-klasse in Lang? Mit dem V12.


----------



## s-icon (22. Januar 2016)

Die aktuelle V222 der Vorgänger V221


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2016)

V222 S600L


----------



## s-icon (22. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> W222 S600L



W ist die Kurzversion


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> W ist die Kurzversion


Ups xD Schreibe fast immer W irgendwie aus Gewohnheit...


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Aber wenn man will, bekommt man auch das hin.


Erledigt, nach laaaaanger Rücksprache mit den Eltern, der Vater würde durch eine Bekanntschaft und "Kunden" ein wenig Rabatt bekommen, 
450 muss ich bis März stellen rest teilen sie sich auf


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich find den E46 GTR ganz schick.
Die neueren Mercedes haben irgendwie fast alle komische Rückleuchten.
Gefällt mir garnicht, auch nicht diese teilweise sehr rundgelutschte Form.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2016)

Danke euch beiden.


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

Hab mal eine Frage,
hab gerade so einen Onlineprüfungstest "getestet", kommen die Fragen mit den Kindersitzen usw. wirklich?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2016)

Die werden sich sicher nicht Prüfungsfragen ausdenken nur um dich zu verunsichern  .


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Was für Fragen meinst du?


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

kindersitze, sitzpositionen usw.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2016)

Naja... Dass der Kindersitz nicht vors Lenkrad gehört sollte schon jeder wissen.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Waaas? Das Sechser Grand Coupe ist mMn das schönste Auto das BMW je gebaut hat. Kaum zu glauben bei gleichzeitig so scheußlichen Dingern wie den 1er und 2er Modellen.



Das neue 2er Coupe finde ich eigentlich super schön. Schön kantig, da find ich den 6er eher langweilig, vor allem hasse ich zu viel rundes bei Autos


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja... Dass der Kindersitz nicht vors Lenkrad gehört sollte schon jeder wissen.



Da gings um die Kindersitznorm und was weis ich 

Was soll das.............., hab kein kind will auch keins


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2016)

Du musst schon wissen wie man einen Kindersitz einbauen darf und wie nicht.
Ist auch vollkommen egal wie komisch dir die Fragen vorkommen, einfach auswendig lernen und anwenden.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Da gings um die Kindersitznorm und was weis ich
> 
> Was soll das.............., hab kein kind will auch keins



Bleibe ich am Niederrhein wohnen werde ich wohl niemals Schneeketten brauchen, trotzdem ist die Frage dabei gewesen und die musste ich auch richtig beantworten. 

Auf meinem Dach werde ich wohl auch nie was transportieren, trotzdem musste ich die gesetzlichen  Maße wissen 

Gehört halt dazu


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2016)

Hö, warum werde ich zitiert, obwohl ich das garnicht geschrieben habe?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2016)

Also ich kann mich an keine einzige Frage mit Kindersitzen erinnern. Ich weiß selber nur wenn vorne dann Airbag aus. 
Allerdings haben neue Autos ja alle diese "Isofix" Befestigungen, da kann man doch sicher nichts falsch machen? 
Naja egal, ich werde noch einige Jahre Zeit haben bevor ich mich mit sowas befassen muss 

@100001

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen eine Software für PC / Smartphone zu kaufen. Da lernt man es kinderleicht und sieht auch gleich Erklärung dazu wenn man möchte. Mache nur nicht den Fehler die Fragen + Antworten "auswendig" zu lernen. In den Prüfungen werden Fragen absichtlich verdreht um "Auswendiglerner" zu verwirren. Du musst es eh verstehen um Fragen zu dürfen. 


Mal eine Frage nebenbei wo wir gerade beim Thema Fahrschule sind. 
Wer von euch könnte im Ernstfall wirklich "Erste Hilfe" leisten? 
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen als ich vor 6 Jahren mein Führerschein gemacht habe, habe ich seitdem nie wieder ein Kurs besucht.
Und das man sich nach 6 Jahren nicht wirklich daran erinnern kann wie was ging (wie auch ohne Übung und Wiederholung?) gehts doch sicher einigen von euch genauso, die sicher schon viel viel länger kein Kurs besucht haben, oder?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2016)

Die Fragen werden nicht verdreht, sondern sind identisch zu den Bögen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2016)

Nein sind sie nicht  
Zumindest vor 6 Jahren war es noch so, wird ja denk ich jetzt nicht anders sein. 

Da werden bewusst Fragen verändert. 
Hat den Hintergrund, weil viele nur die Bildchen sehen und dann noch die passende Antwort zu dem Bild wussten. 
Das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Januar 2016)

Waren bei mir auch anders gestellt. So dass man im ersten Moment dachte man kennt die Frage und dann war doch irgendetwas geringfügig anders dargestellt oder formuliert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Januar 2016)

Ganz genau. Da musste man sehr genau lesen.


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Da gings um die Kindersitznorm und was weis ich
> 
> Was soll das.............., hab kein kind will auch keins



Mit der Einstellung, bleibt die Frage offen ob du überhaupt Reif genug bist ein PKW zu führen...


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Da gings um die Kindersitznorm und was weis ich
> 
> Was soll das.............., hab kein kind will auch keins



Das Erlangen des Führerscheins ist ja glücklicherweise freiwillig. Niemand zwingt Dich. Insofern kannst Du ja zu Fuß gehen, wenn Dir die Anforderungen nicht zusagen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2016)

Frage mich, wie man so einer Einstellung durch Schule gekommen ist.


----------



## s-icon (23. Januar 2016)

Ganz ehrlich? Heult rum, dass der Führerschein zu teuer ist, es ohne keine Perspektiven gibt und jetzt ergibt sich die Chance und ihm sind die Fragen zu viel.
So wird das nichts.


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Januar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> ...
> Mal eine Frage nebenbei wo wir gerade beim Thema Fahrschule sind.
> Wer von euch könnte im Ernstfall wirklich "Erste Hilfe" leisten?  ...


Ich würde mir das momentan noch zutrauen. Liegt aber daran, dass ich bis vor Kurzem als Marktleiter alle 2 Jahre zum Auffrischungskurs musste.
Es gibt aber sicher noch andere Jobs mit solchen Vorschriften.

Prinzipiell hast du natürlich Recht. Nach ein paar Jahren ist man aus der Übung und hat viel vergessen.
Manchmal hilft es aber schon, wenn man anhält, die Unfallstelle absichert, den Notdienst verständigt und wenigstens die einfachsten Dinge erledigt.
Angeblich sinkt ja seit Jahren selbst die Bereitschaft, einen Notruf abzusetzen.


----------



## 100001 (23. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung, bleibt die Frage offen ob du überhaupt Reif genug bist ein PKW zu führen...



Weil ich keine Kids haben will, nicht schlecht 

So gesehen wärs mir wurscht würde auch so weiter fahren,
aber ich könnte in Italien einen Vollzeit Job antretten und ohne ist Italien doch recht riskant.


Die AT Polizei ist ein Witz gegen die *Carabinieri*


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2016)

So wie du drauf bist frage ich mich ob du überhaupt geeignet bist ein KFZ zu führen.


----------



## s-icon (23. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Die AT Polizei ist ein Witz gegen die *Carabinieri*



Finde ich absolut nicht. Die drücken schonmal ein oder auch zwei Augen zu.
Mein Auto war deutlich zu laut, angehalten worden und die wollten es sich mal anhören.
Grinsend haben die mich weiterfahren lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Kids haben will, nicht schlecht [emoji38]
> 
> So gesehen wärs mir wurscht würde auch so weiter fahren,
> aber ich könnte in Italien einen Vollzeit Job antretten und ohne ist Italien doch recht riskant.
> ...


Dh du fährst momentan ohne Führerschein?


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

Schäuble will wirklich ernst machen. Flüchtlingsoli per Kraftstoffsteuer. Und das ganze soll wohl ziemlich pronto geschehen. 

Grundsätzlich wäre ja jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt, wegen dem billigen Benzin.

Weltwirtschaftsforum Davos: Schäuble drängt auf Benzin-Steuer: ?Haben jetzt keine Zeit, monatelang zu diskutieren? - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Finde ich absolut nicht. Die drücken schonmal ein oder auch zwei Augen zu.
> Mein Auto war deutlich zu laut, angehalten worden und die wollten es sich mal anhören.
> Grinsend haben die mich weiterfahren lassen.



Inwiefern deutlich zu laut? Du fährst doch vorrangig Serien(sport)wagen?


----------



## s-icon (23. Januar 2016)

Die Aupuffanlage bleibt nicht immer Serienmäßig. War in dem Fall aber auch nicht meiner, sondern der von meinem Vater.
Da war eine Capristo Klappenanlage drin

War ein kleiner Trip, mit Freunden und Familie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Weil ich keine Kids haben will, nicht schlecht [emoji38]



Weil du wie ein egoistischer Null-Checker wirkst. 
Es geht doch allgemein darum, dass du weißt worauf es ankommt. Stell dir mal vor jemand in deinem Umfeld bekommt ein Kind und schnallt es falsch an, oder braucht Hilfe und hat ein Kind dabei, oder sonst was unerwartetes. Dann musst du einfach wissen wie das geht und worauf du zu achten hast, PUNKT!


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Aupuffanlage bleibt nicht immer Serienmäßig. War in dem Fall aber auch nicht meiner, sondern der von meinem Vater.
> Da war eine Capristo Klappenanlage drin
> 
> War ein kleiner Trip, mit Freunden und Familie:



Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Landschaft oder die Kraftfahrzeuge schöner finde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Landschaft oder die Kraftfahrzeuge schöner finde.


Auf jeden Fall die Landschaft!   ...ist ja leider kein F40 dabei...




Seabound schrieb:


> Schäuble will wirklich ernst machen.  Flüchtlingsoli per Kraftstoffsteuer. Und das ganze soll wohl ziemlich  pronto geschehen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich wäre ja jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt, wegen dem billigen Benzin.
> 
> Weltwirtschaftsforum  Davos: Schäuble drängt auf Benzin-Steuer: ?Haben jetzt keine Zeit,  monatelang zu diskutieren? - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


Ich mach schonmal nen paar Fackeln fertig... Mistgabel liegt in der Garage. Kann den Typ mal jemand erschlagen?


----------



## 100001 (23. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Weltwirtschaftsforum Davos: Schäuble drängt auf Benzin-Steuer: ?Haben jetzt keine Zeit, monatelang zu diskutieren? - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


Besser wäre man würde es mal in die ca. 100 Autobahnbrücken stecken die schon über dem baufälligen Zustand hinaus sind


----------



## STSLeon (23. Januar 2016)

Schäuble sägt doch nur am Stuhl von Mama Merkel. Wenn sich die Kraftstoffpreise aufgrund es Flüchtlingssoli erhöhen, kippt die Stimmung in DE endgültig.  

@ s-icon, die Carabinieri waren wahrscheinlich nur so freundlich weil es sich um Autos aus Bella Italia gehandelt hat.  Im AMG oder Porsche wäre das Auto dir bestimmt
unterm dem Arsch weg konfisziert worden


----------



## Magogan (23. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dh du fährst momentan ohne Führerschein?


Wer macht das nicht? Die fahren alle wie die Bekloppten hier, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die mal eine Fahrschule besucht haben... Oder nur für die Prüfung gelernt und danach alles vergessen - außer wo das Gaspedal ist xD

Ich kenne auch mindestens 4 Leute, die mehrmals ohne Führerschein Auto gefahren sind - einer davon hatte zumindest den A1 Führerschein und der andere ist halt mit 17 mit Prüfbescheinigung für Begleitetes Fahren ohne Begleitung gefahren. Und einer hat sogar einen Unfall gebaut... Aber alles auf dem Land, da scheint das niemanden zu interessieren...


----------



## Useful (23. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Schäuble will wirklich ernst machen. Flüchtlingsoli per Kraftstoffsteuer. Und das ganze soll wohl ziemlich pronto geschehen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich wäre ja jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt, wegen dem billigen Benzin.
> 
> Weltwirtschaftsforum Davos: Schäuble drängt auf Benzin-Steuer: ?Haben jetzt keine Zeit, monatelang zu diskutieren? - Video - Video - FOCUS Online



Ich glaube nicht dass das kommt. Und hoffe das kommt auch nicht. 

@ TheBadFrag
Kriege ich eine ab? 

Ne, finde das nicht gut was der macht.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Januar 2016)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @ s-icon, die Carabinieri waren wahrscheinlich nur so freundlich weil es sich um Autos aus Bella Italia gehandelt hat.  Im AMG oder Porsche wäre das Auto dir bestimmt
> unterm dem Arsch weg konfisziert worden


Sowas geht nur wenn einem das Auto selber gehört, sonst kann man es behalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> @ TheBadFrag
> Kriege ich eine ab?


Ok, hab ein paar mehr gemacht. Kommen ja auch noch mehr Leute mit!


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

Der neue Ford Focus RS ist mit seinen 350 PS und Allrad und Lauch Control geradeaus aber nix zum Rumprollen. 

0-200 22 Sekunden. 0-100 6,5 Sekunden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5ZyDkcpbwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mein Megane macht die 0-200 in knapp 23 Sekunden. Ohne Launch Control und Allrad...


----------



## Useful (23. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ok, hab ein paar mehr gemacht. Kommen ja auch noch mehr Leute mit!



Oh ja 

Habe mir mal Kommentare usw durchgelesen auf anderen Websites und es scheint als wäre der Großteil so ziemlich einer Meinung.


@Seabound
Sieht nice aus, mir gefallen leider die Rückleuchten vom Focus nicht. Aber gute Fahrleistungen.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> @Seabound
> Sieht nice aus, mir gefallen leider die Rückleuchten vom Focus nicht. Aber gute Fahrleistungen.




Die Fahrleistungen sind absolut beschissen für 350 PS.  Das Ding geht ja garnicht...


----------



## Useful (23. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Fahrleistungen sind absolut beschissen für 350 PS.  Das Ding geht ja garnicht...



Haha, das habe ich auch gerade erst jetzt gelesen 

Da hast du recht, für 350PS ein recht träge das Teil.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

Aber optisch echt ein geiles Teil! Würde mir gefallen


----------



## Useful (23. Januar 2016)

Mir auch, das blau ist richtig cool, gefällt mir auch, bis, wie gesagt auf die Rückleuchten


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

Ja. Das blau ist geil!


----------



## Useful (23. Januar 2016)

Das stimmt 

Es gibt ja von BMW auch so ein sehr ähnliches Blau:

http://autophorie.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/2014-bmw-m3-limousine-f80-yas-marina-blau-2.jpg

Auf dem Thumbnail von dem Video sieht das vom Focus etwas dunkler aus. Aber schwierig zu sagen was mir besser gefällt. Sind beide cool, würde wohl zu dem BMW-Blau tendieren.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

Den Clio 3 RS gab's damals auch in so nem geilen blau. Leider wagt sich Renault sowas nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (23. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Den Clio 3 RS gab's damals auch in so nem geilen blau. Leider wagt sich Renault sowas nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Gott sei Dank...

Sowohl Farbe als auch Clio RS = Schrott


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2016)

350PS, Allrad und 6,5 Sekunden?
Das ist ja lächerlich, das schaffe ich ja fast mit meinem 220PS Familienauto.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

Für Lauch Control und Allrad würde ich mindestens ne 5.9 erwarten. Eher weniger...


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich erwarte da eher 4,8-5 Sekunden. 
Nen TT RS mit 340PS braucht dafür 4,6 Sekunden.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2016)

Der letzte Focus RS hat seine Werksangaben auch nie gepackt. Werde von den PS her noch von der Beschleunigung. Zudem ist das Ding mit über 1600 Kilo sackschwer. Insofern halte ich 5 hoch für realistisch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2016)

WTF der hat sich beim Schalten ja nicht mal Mühe gegeben.  Da geht aber noch gut was.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte da eher 4,8-5 Sekunden.
> Nen TT RS mit 340PS braucht dafür 4,6 Sekunden.


Das ist natürlich auch das Gleiche! 
Eine Zweisitzer Gokart gegen einen alltagstauglichen, hohen Viersitzer mit Kofferraum. 

Warum vergleichen wir nicht einen Lotus Elise mit einem touran?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2016)

Die echten Zeiten aus dem Video sind übrigens:

0-100:
121 Frames
4,84 Sekunden

0-200:
478 Frames
19,12 Sekunden

...


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch das Gleiche!
> Eine Zweisitzer Gokart gegen einen alltagstauglichen, hohen Viersitzer mit Kofferraum.
> 
> Warum vergleichen wir nicht einen Lotus Elise mit einem touran?



Beide Allrad, 340 vs 350 PS, 1525 vs 1529 kg.
Warum sollte man das nicht vergleichen können? 
Vor allem wenn es um die reine Beschleunigung geht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die echten Zeiten aus dem Video sind übrigens:
> 
> 0-100:
> 121 Frames
> ...



Echte 100 liegen ja erst bei etwa Tacho 105-110 an, echte 200 bei Tacho 210-215.
Für die Leistung ist der aber nun wirklich alles andere als schnell.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (24. Januar 2016)

@orca113
Aha
Und wieso ist der so schrottig? 
Der Clio 3 RS hat von den meisten Zeitschriften nur Lob sammeln können.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Januar 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Der Clio 3 RS hat von den meisten Zeitschriften nur Lob sammeln können.



Bekommen die meisten VW Modelle auch. Die werden sogar meistens Vergleichssieger!


Wobei ich hier den Clio nicht schlechtreden will.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Beide Allrad, 340 vs 350 PS, 1525 vs 1529 kg.
> Warum sollte man das nicht vergleichen können?
> Vor allem wenn es um die reine Beschleunigung geht.


Hm... lass mal überlegen:
Wegen 14 cm Höhenunterschied,
wegen 18 cm Längenunterschied,
wegen 20.000 Euro (50%) Preisunterschied!!!

Kannst ja auf den TT mal nen nen Bremssegel oben drauf und einen Anhänger dahinter schweißen und dann noch mit dem Ford zu einem Tuner gehen und dem 20.000 Euro für mehr Power spendieren und dann testen. Denkst du wirklich, dass du das einfach so vergleichen kannst? Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Ahja, ein Preis- und Längenunterschied beeinflussen den 0-100 Wert?
Die Höhe klar, aber bis 100 macht der Unterschied noch nicht wirklich was aus, vielleicht 0,1-0,2 Sekunden. 
Aber wenn dir der TT RS nicht passt, dann nimm einfach nen A45 AMG als Vergleich. 
30kg mehr, 10PS weniger, fast gleiche Abmaße und trotzdem 0-100 in 4,6 Sekunden.
Oder wie wäre es mit dem Audi RS 3 Sportback?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2016)

Wenn man ford von Innen sieht, weiß man woher der Preisunterschied zum ttrs kommt


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2016)

Warum denkt ihr alle das es keine Kurven gibt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2016)

Da soll der Ford plötzlich besser sein?


----------



## keinnick (24. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Für Lauch Control und Allrad würde ich mindestens ne 5.9 erwarten. Eher weniger...



Lt. Ford schafft er das in 4,7 Sek: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uhUYBrfbzI


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

OMG 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znpHcrMTHdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 neuer Sound




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LetCTCR4UJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 alter Sound


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2016)

Hat halt einen Zylinder zu wenig .


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Das auf jeden Fall.
Der neue klingt wie ne Blechbüchse mit Loch.


----------



## ASD_588 (24. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall.
> Der neue klingt wie ne Blechbüchse mit Loch.


So klingen doch die meisten sportlich abgestimmten fahrzeuge mit nen 4 zyl, GTi und co.


----------



## s-icon (24. Januar 2016)

Ich finde den A45 Klangmäßig richtig gut.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, ein Preis- und Längenunterschied beeinflussen den 0-100 Wert?
> Die Höhe klar, aber bis 100 macht der Unterschied noch nicht wirklich was aus, vielleicht 0,1-0,2 Sekunden.
> Aber wenn dir der TT RS nicht passt, dann nimm einfach nen A45 AMG als Vergleich.
> 30kg mehr, 10PS weniger, fast gleiche Abmaße und trotzdem 0-100 in 4,6 Sekunden.
> Oder wie wäre es mit dem Audi RS 3 Sportback?


Erstens kostet der A45 auch 10.000 mehr als der Ford und zweitens ist der komplett rund gelutscht und Bieter dadurch recht sicher einen niedrigeren CW Wert, also weniger Wiederstand.

10.000 mehr für Entwicklung, pro verkauftem Wagen machen viel aus.  Wie gesagt, wenn dir die Leistung nicht reicht, nimmst die übrigen 10.000 und steckst sie in den Motor. Dann erneut testen. Letztlich kann man Januar vergleichen was man fürs Geld bekommt.

Übrigens wurde hier schon gesagt, dass er wohl deutlich schneller ist als im ersten post dazu. Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, du beziehst dich auf die ersten Werte.
Der neue packt die 100 angeblich in 4,7. Der A45 in 4,7 kostet aber 10.000 mehr.


----------



## s-icon (24. Januar 2016)

Die 10k kostet alleine der Stern auf der Haube


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Für Lauch Control und Allrad würde ich mindestens ne 5.9 erwarten. Eher weniger...



Impreza *BJ 2001* 265PS ohne LC ist mit 5.5 Sek angegeben. Alles über 4.5 Sekunden ist bei der Leistung und dem Stand der Technik einfach zu viel. Meinen haben wir übrigends mit 5,1 Sekunden gemessen.  Und das obwohl ich von 350PS weit entfernt bin. 



ASD_588 schrieb:


> So klingen doch die meisten sportlich abgestimmten fahrzeuge mit nen 4 zyl, GTi und co.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Bei einem Reihen 4 Zylinder ist es nicht ganz leicht, aber mit einer dementsprechenden Auspuffanlage kann auch ein 4 Zylinder sehr gut klingen. Vom Boxer mal ganz zu schweigen... 
Aber der neue Locus RS klingt im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell wirklich äusserst traurig. Bin mal gespannt wann wir den ersten bei uns in der Werkstatt oder im Ausstellungsraum stehen haben... bisher wurde noch keiner bestellt. Dafür zahlreiche Mustang, alle mit dem super guten (für Mustang Verhältnisse) 4 Zylinder Motor.


----------



## deeeennis (24. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Impreza *BJ 2001* Dafür zahlreiche Mustang, alle mit dem super guten (für Mustang Verhältnisse) 4 Zylinder Motor.



Der Vierzylinder im neuen Focus RS ist doch identisch mit dem im Mustang, bis auf dass er im Mustang längs und im Focus quer eingebaut ist und im Focus etwas mehr leistet.


----------



## ASD_588 (24. Januar 2016)

> Vom Boxer mal ganz zu schweigen...


Der Sound von einem boxer macht schon laune weil er aufregender klingt als der normale r4 motor.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2016)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Der Vierzylinder im neuen Focus RS ist doch identisch mit dem im Mustang, bis auf dass er im Mustang längs und im Focus quer eingebaut ist und im Focus etwas mehr leistet.



Das ist richtig, aber in einem Mustang hat ein 4 Zylinder (meiner Meinung) nach genau so wenig etwas zu suchen wie ein V6. Da gehört ein V8 rein und nichts anderes... in einem Focus sieht das ganze ganz anders aus. Darum schrieb ich auch für Mustang Verhältnisse. In ein Ferrari passt auch kein 4 Zylinder rein oder in einen Skyline kein V8. Es gibt halt einfach Sachen, die gehören sich nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2016)

Hey Leute,

zwei Fragen hätte ich:

1. Kann man anstelle von CHF 7.1 das CHF 11S verwenden? Wenn ja, wie "reinigt" man das System, bevor man 11S reinfüllt? Das Zeug darf man ja nicht mischen.

2. Wo kriegt man ein Webasto Thermo Top C Heizgerät (*NUR* das Heizgerät) zu einem vernünftigen Preis?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> zwei Fragen hätte ich:
> 
> ...


Einfach wieder CHF 7.1 draufmachen...günstig bei Pentosin Shop
Spülen von Hydrauliksystemen ist ziiiiiiemlich aufwendig und ganz raus bekommt man es eh nicht...

Wenn es auch gebraucht sein kann dann würde ich mal bei den Schrottplätzen in der Umgebung nachfragen. Die meisten nutzen ihre Standheizung eh kaum von daher werden die Dinger noch gut erhalten sein. Außerdem hat man auch beim Schrottplatz 1 Jahr Gewährleistung auf die Teile...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Echte 100 liegen ja erst bei etwa Tacho 105-110 an, echte 200 bei Tacho 210-215.
> Für die Leistung ist der aber nun wirklich alles andere als schnell.


Was anderes als die Tachowerte habe ich aber nicht.  Alles andere ist halt Interpretation. Und 100-105 sollte da auch nicht mehr so viel ausmachen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Erstens kostet der A45 auch 10.000 mehr als der Ford und zweitens ist der komplett rund gelutscht und Bieter dadurch recht sicher einen niedrigeren CW Wert, also weniger Wiederstand.
> 
> 10.000 mehr für Entwicklung, pro verkauftem Wagen machen viel aus.  Wie gesagt, wenn dir die Leistung nicht reicht, nimmst die übrigen 10.000 und steckst sie in den Motor. Dann erneut testen. Letztlich kann man Januar vergleichen was man fürs Geld bekommt.
> 
> ...


Es ging doch um die Beschleunigung.
Und wenn der Benz das doppelte kostet, ändert das nicht an den Leistungsdaten.
Genauso sagt ein cw Wert alleine nicht viel aus.

Aber nochmal, es ging rein um den 0-100 Wert bei leistungsgleichen Wagen.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach wieder CHF 7.1 draufmachen...günstig bei Pentosin Shop
> Spülen von Hydrauliksystemen ist ziiiiiiemlich aufwendig und ganz raus bekommt man es eh nicht...



Ich weiß schon, dass 7.1 wieder verfügbar ist, der Punkt ist es anderes. Der 7er hat 11S und der 8er hat 7.1 drin. Irgendwie ist es blöd das Zeug doppelt vorhalten. Ab 1992 war 11s beim 8er ab Werk drin.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es auch gebraucht sein kann dann würde ich mal bei den Schrottplätzen in der Umgebung nachfragen. Die meisten nutzen ihre Standheizung eh kaum von daher werden die Dinger noch gut erhalten sein. Außerdem hat man auch beim Schrottplatz 1 Jahr Gewährleistung auf die Teile...



An die habe ich gar nicht gedacht.

@JoM79: Mein 7er braucht 5,6 Sekunden, bei 440PS, 600Nm und 2,225 Tonnen Gewicht, Cw Wert ist 0,29 * 2,38.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, dass 7.1 wieder verfügbar ist, der Punkt ist es anderes. Der 7er hat 11S und der 8er hat 7.1 drin. Irgendwie ist es blöd das Zeug doppelt vorhalten. Ab 1992 war 11s beim 8er ab Werk drin.


Hmmm das ist blöd. 
Ich würde mir aber die Arbeit nicht machen.
Bis jetzt habe ich 2 Mal ein Servolunkungssystem gespült. Ist brutal viel Arbeit. Ne freie Bude hatte bei beiden Autos ATF Öl auf die Lenkung gekippt und die Pumpe war festgegangen und dann kaputt gebrochen.
Alle Teile ausbauen und mit Bremsenreiniger füllen, dann einwirken lassen und mit Druckluft wieder ausblasen. Das nen paar Mal wiederholen, bis alles draußen ist. Dann nochmal mit dem richtigen Öl füllen, alles einmal laufen lassen und ablassen. Zum Schluss dann die richtige Füllung draufmachen.

Bevor ich so einen Aufriss machen würde, hätte ich lieber 20 verschiedene Öle im Keller stehen. 

Kühlsystem spülen ist da viel gechillter. Kühler auf -> Wanne drunter -> Motor laufen lassen -> Heizung voll aufdrehen -> Gartenschlauch in den Ausgleichbehälter und kontinuierlich wieder vollmachen -> merken das man plötzlich in einer riesen Lache steht, weil die Wanne schon eine Weile überläuft -> nach einem Azubi bölken das er schnell eine leere Wanne holen soll.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es ging doch um die Beschleunigung.
> Und wenn der Benz das doppelte kostet, ändert das nicht an den Leistungsdaten.
> Genauso sagt ein cw Wert alleine nicht viel aus.
> 
> Aber nochmal, es ging rein um den 0-100 Wert bei leistungsgleichen Wagen.


Gleiche Leistung allein ist aber einfach nicht zu vergleichen! Vergleich doch mal die Beschleunigung einer 100 PS Motorrad mit einem 100 PS Wohnmobil von 1089. 
Überspitzt aber deutlich.

Selbst zwei verschiedene Testfahrer verfälschen schon das Ergebnis. Nimm mal dein Auto und beschleunige. Jetzt das gleiche nochmal mit fünf Mann samt Kiste Bier und offenen Fenstern. Wirkt auf den ersten Blick auch identisch, ist es aber nicht. Unterschiede in der Form, den Materialien, der gesamten Konzeption... das kann man nicht einfach vergleichen. 

Mein Nachbar fährt einen Chevy mit über 300 PS. Der beschleunigt auf 100 in 12-15 Sekunden. Ist das gut oder schlecht? Gut! Das ist ein langer Silverado und der beschleunigt mit 1000KG Zuladung gerade mal etwas über eine Sekunde schlechter. Wie sieht das beim RS3, oder A45 aus? Eine Tonne mehr Gewicht und kaum langsamer?

Die Leistung wird ja irgendwie erzeugt und umgesetzt und wie gut das möglich ist, hängt von der Entwicklung ab und diese vom Preis. Deshalb kannst du Leistung X auch immer nur in Relation zum Preis betrachten. Die 10.000 mehr beim A45 bedeuten einen Preisaufschlag von 25 Prozent gegenüber dem Focus. Andersherum betrachtet bekommst du was für eine Stern für den Preis des Focus... Einen A180? Leistung allein kann man nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Flybarless (24. Januar 2016)

Leistung in Relation zum Preis=Beschleunigung? Interessant. Nu ist aber ein 100PS Moped meist günstiger als ein 100PS Auto.
Wieso ist das dann soviel schneller? Rechenfehler in der Kaufmännischen Abteilung des Herstellers?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

Um genau dieser Fragestellung vorzubeugen wollte ich erst Ducati schreiben. Hätte ich es mal doch getan.

Es geht mir doch nur darum was man vergleichen kann. Wenn man drei Autos von drei verschiedenen Herstellern zu gleichen Preisen und gleicher Leistung vergleicht ist es sehr einfach zu sagen wer mehr bietet. Wenn eines der Fahrzeuge aber diese Leistung mit 10.000 Euro weniger Technologie zu stande bringt, dann sind 0,1 Sekunden langsamer in Relation doch echt okay.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (24. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Gleiche Leistung allein ist aber einfach nicht zu vergleichen! Vergleich doch mal die Beschleunigung einer 100 PS Motorrad mit einem 100 PS Wohnmobil von 1089.
> Überspitzt aber deutlich.
> 
> Selbst zwei verschiedene Testfahrer verfälschen schon das Ergebnis. Nimm mal dein Auto und beschleunige. Jetzt das gleiche nochmal mit fünf Mann samt Kiste Bier und offenen Fenstern. Wirkt auf den ersten Blick auch identisch, ist es aber nicht. Unterschiede in der Form, den Materialien, der gesamten Konzeption... das kann man nicht einfach vergleichen.
> ...



Dazu, also zu dem Leistungsvergleich kann man noch folgendes ergänzen, bzw. sollte man bedenken:

Ein altes Auto mit altem Motor und gleichem Gewicht wie ein neues Auto wiederum mit moderner Motorentechnik und gleicher Leistung, wird leistungstechnisch insgesamt meistens schlechter sein.

Denn die Maximalleistung die angegeben wird ist eben nur ein Spitzenwert. Das Auto das an der angetrieben Achse beim Durchbeschleunigen insgesamt mehr Drehmoment erzeugt, ist schneller. Nicht unbedingt das mit einer höheren Spitzenleistung.

Ein alter Saugmotor hat in der Regel einen schlechteren Drehmomentverlauf. Während es bei den neuen Turbobenzinern wiederum ganz anders also besser aussieht. 

Wenn beispielsweise beide Autos das gleiche Gewicht haben, gleich übersetzt sind und beide 300PS inne haben, nur der eine Wagen einen Steinzeitsaugmotor, der andere einen neuen und modernen Turbobenziner, wird der neue den alten in der Regel gnadenlos stehen lassen.
Denn er gibt über das Drehzahlband welches man beim Durchbeschleunigen durchfährt einfach insgesamt mehr Leistung ab bzw. mehr Drehmoment an der Antriebsachse.
Deshalb sind solche Vergleiche manchmal nicht so aussagekräftig.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Es geht mir doch nur darum was man vergleichen kann. Wenn man drei Autos von drei verschiedenen Herstellern zu gleichen Preisen und gleicher Leistung vergleicht ist es sehr einfach zu sagen wer mehr bietet. Wenn eines der Fahrzeuge aber diese Leistung mit 10.000 Euro weniger Technologie zu stande bringt, dann sind 0,1 Sekunden langsamer in Relation doch echt okay.


Wenn man nach deiner Rechnung geht, wären ja eigentlich alle Autos die teurer sind, aber sonst die gleichen Eckdaten mit sich bringen, komplett überflüssig.
Wir reden hier von Autos und da spielen Emotionen ne grosse Rolle.
Alleine der Klang vom Focus ist ein Witz.
Oder glaubst jemand der nen Mercedes, BMW oder Audi will, kauft sich wirklich nen Focus weil der 10K billiger ist?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (24. Januar 2016)

Bezüglich Sound und 4 Zylinder, ich finde es gibt keine Motorbauweise die vielfältiger ist als die eines r4 Turbomotors. 
Wenn ich nur bei mir im Fuhrpark schaue, Peugeot 207 1.6 Turbo und Nissan S14 2.0 Turbo
Und beide hören sich total anders an. 
Wenn man sich dann noch andere Motoren von anderen Herstellern anschaut kommt man auf unzählige verschiedene Motorenklänge. 
Einen 2.0l TFSI hört man aus der Menge immer raus, die neuen 2L Turbo Motoren von Mini klingen auch wieder ganz anders, viel rauer, viel mehr 'Peng Peng' wenn man vom Gas geht  
Finde dieses ganze Thema irgendwie sehr spannend.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2016)

Meine Beiden hören sich wie große Lüfter an, sind aber auch keine Vierzylinder. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm das ist blöd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, da hast auch wieder Recht. Da muss ich wohl oder übel zwei  Ölsorten im Regal stehen haben. Naja, wenigstens fahren sie dasselbe  Motoröl.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man nach deiner Rechnung geht, wären ja eigentlich alle Autos die teurer sind, aber sonst die gleichen Eckdaten mit sich bringen, komplett überflüssig.
> Wir reden hier von Autos und da spielen Emotionen ne grosse Rolle.
> Alleine der Klang vom Focus ist ein Witz.
> Oder glaubst jemand der nen Mercedes, BMW oder Audi will, kauft sich wirklich nen Focus weil der 10K billiger ist?


Jetzt landest du aber bei einem ganz anderen Thema. Das emotionale, das Gefühl, ist komplett aus unserem Vergleich ausgeklammert gewesen für mich. Wir haben ja nur über die Beschleunigung der erwähnten Wagen geredet.

Wie schon öfters erwähnt, ich fahre aus Symphonie Opel, obwohl ich eigentlich gern heckgetriebene Limousinen und Kombis fahre. Eigentlich alles was lang und schwer ist. Ich mag es einfach, wenn dich zwei Tonnen aufwärts geradeaus aus der Kurve schieben wollen und man das Fahrzeug zwingen muss, zu tun was man will. Beim Sechser Grand Coupe wird in den Tests ja gern das verzögerte beschleunigen bemängelt. Genau das finde ich aber irgendwie charmant. Man tritt drauf, man wartet und spürt wie sich der Druck durchs Fahrzeug und den Körper schiebt und dann erst wie von einem Gummizug gezogen beschleunigt. Schnelle Spurwechsel und Bremsmanöver müssen viel überlegter gesteuert werden. Ich kann's nicht besser erklären. Liegt aber auch wohl an meiner Person selbst. Ich bin halt auch 2m lang und schwanke immer so zwischen 97 und 117 Kilo. Da nimmt man das Fahrzeug im Verhältnis auch anders wahr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie schon öfters erwähnt, ich fahre aus Symphonie Opel, obwohl ich eigentlich gern heckgetriebene Limousinen und Kombis fahre. Eigentlich alles was lang und schwer ist. Ich mag es einfach, wenn dich zwei Tonnen aufwärts geradeaus aus der Kurve schieben wollen und man das Fahrzeug zwingen muss, zu tun was man will.



Möglicherweise ist sowas dann ja ganz passend: http://suche.truckscout24.de/bilder/MAN-bus.jpg 
Hat Heckantrieb, ist lang und schwer, hat mehr als zwei Tonnen Gewicht und schiebt dich mit Sicherheit auch geradeaus aus der Kurve


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt landest du aber bei einem ganz anderen Thema. Das emotionale, das Gefühl, ist komplett aus unserem Vergleich ausgeklammert gewesen für mich. Wir haben ja nur über die Beschleunigung der erwähnten Wagen geredet.


Aha, das Gefühl ist also ausgeklammert, wieso bringst du dann den Kaufpreis ins Spiel?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

Weil der so wie der Verbrauch zu den technischen Daten gehört und nicht zum emotionalen. Sonst wären mehr bugatti auf den Straßen unterwegs.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2016)

Seit wann ist denn der Preis "technisch" ? 
Wenn man danach geht ist also ein teureres Auto immer schneller ja?


----------



## Seabound (24. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Echte 100 liegen ja erst bei etwa Tacho 105-110 an, echte 200 bei Tacho 210-215.
> Für die Leistung ist der aber nun wirklich alles andere als schnell.



Jo, vor allem geht der Typ in dem Video für echte 200 fast schon zu früh vom Gas... Das Video war also eher schmeichelhaft für den Focus. Trotzdem find ich das Ding einfach geil!


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

Ein Auto ist ein technisches Instrument und Technik kostet Geld. Wenn ich ansonsten gleiche Daten vorfinde und vergleichen will, dann ist der Preis das naheliegendste. 

Also eher andersherum. Wenn es ein Hersteller schafft die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld bereit zu stellen, dann ist das mMn beachtlich und ein Pluspunkt. Also im Umkehrschluss ein höherer Preis ein negatives Aspekt. 

Unsere Ausgangslage waren drei Autos mit fast identischer Leistung. Einer davon kostet 20 Prozent weniger als die anderen. Geld dass man in Veredelung und Leistung investieren kann. Für mich also der Gewinner.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2016)

Alles schön und gut, aber gerade weil ein Auto eben ein technisches Instrument ist bezahlst du den Namen mit. Deichmann Schuhe können das selbe wie Nike und DC Schuhe. Trotzdem kosten sie das zig fache und sind von der Qualität mit Kik und NKD Schuhen eben nicht zu vergleichen, dass gleiche gilt für Ford < Mercedes. Rein auf die Fahrleistung zu schauen und daran das bessere Fahrzeug auszumachen ist Quatsch.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

Stimmt schon. Jedoch ging es Jo ja ausschließlich um die Beschleunigung.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Mein Gott, nochmal zum mitschreiben.
Es ging um den Wert der von Seabound angegeben wurde.
Deswegen habe ich den Wert mit mehreren etwa gleichstarken und gleichschweren Autos verglichen.
Der Preis interessiert bei der Beschleunigung nen Scheiss.

Habe mir jetzt erst video angeguckt und die Werte von Seabound sind falsch.
Mitm Handy handgestoppt sinds 4,8 Sekunden für 0-100.
Das ist auch ein völlig realistischer Wert.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

Okay, passt.

Sagt mal, was waren eigentlich so eure ersten Autos? Würde mich mal interessieren auf was für Hobel ihr so fahren gelernt habt.


----------



## s-icon (24. Januar 2016)

War ein 735i E65


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2016)

Golf 1 50PS, mit Choke und wenn man im Winter am Berg geparkt hat, ist er nicht angesprungen


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

Bei mir war's ein Kadett E mit Stufenheck und 75 PS.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. Januar 2016)

Trabant 601


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2016)

Pontiac Fiero


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2016)

BMW E46 325 Ci (hab ich immer noch), davor mit 17 (Begleitetes Fahren) noch kein eigenes Auto, sondern immer mit denen von meinen Eltern gefahren (Opel Corsa Benziner mit 60 PS und Opel Insignia Diesel mit ca. 160 PS). Der Corsa war... Na ja... Es hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht, damit zu fahren... Auch abgesehen davon, dass meine Eltern immer dabei waren xD Und der Insignia war okay, aber mein Vater war damit immer wochenlang weg (Arbeit in ganz Deutschland).


----------



## ErbsenPommes (25. Januar 2016)

Peugeot 207 als 150er THP 
Hab ihn immer noch, wobei er eigentlich seit Monaten verkauft sein sollte.. 
Irgendwie werd ich den kleinen nicht los.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2016)

Ford Sierra 2.0 Ghia in weinrot mit Fliessheck.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (25. Januar 2016)

Erstes Auto war ein BMW E30 320i aus dem Jahr 1985 [emoji106]


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Januar 2016)

Das allerste Mal gefahren mit ca. 15 in einem Kia Sorento auf einem Privatgelände. Sofern man das fahren nennen kann wie ich damals vor knappen 10 Jahren geschlichen bin. 
Dann in der Fahrschule damals A Klasse und Golf, aber keine Ahnung mehr was für ein Golf, A Klasse war glaub ich 'ne 180er.

Dann mit begleitenem Fahren den damaligen X6 50i von meinem Vater und ganz als erstes eigenes Auto das Höllengerät das auf den Namen Peugeot Partner gehört hat. War damals ein Geschenk von meinem Opa, der nixht mehr fahren konnte. War nicht so wirklich mein Fall, aber zu einem geschenkten Fahrzeug sagt man ja nichts. Hat aber auch nicht mehr lange gehalten gehabt, war schon ziemlich alt.

Der Höhepunkt damit war ein gebrochener Endschalldämpfer auf der Bahn, vom Sound her konnte da jeder V8 einpacken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2016)

Ein 05er Civic EP1 Sport Bar mit knackigen 90PS  
War aber fürs erste Auto echt okay. 
Die meiste Fahrpraxis habe ich dann bei Hermes bekommen, als ich kurzzeitig dort gearbeitet hatte während ich nen Job suchte


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2016)

Erst begleitet einen E45 325i, dann selbst einen Ford StreetKa(kurz übersetzte 95PS waren absolut ausreichend fürs Go-Kart feeling) und richtig ans Fahren gewöhnt auf einem Renault Kangoo I im Zivi.


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2016)

Erstes Auto war ein Renault 18 American mit 4 Gang Schaltung, Choke und ohne rechten Außenspiegel. War für mich die geilste Karre ever. Junge, was hab ich in dem Auto alles erlebt. 

Bis ich sie in einer Nacht zweimal zerlegt hab. Das wars dann mit der Herrlichkeit.


----------



## norse (25. Januar 2016)

ganz klassisch: Honda Civic EJ9 - preface natürlich! 
war schon nen tolles Teil - mit Integra Ansaugbrücke, und komplette Ansaugung inkl. offenem Luftfilter  Dreeeehzahl ohne ende


----------



## Kusanar (25. Januar 2016)

Seat Ibiza Bj. 1990
90PS Benziner
Tiefergelegt, Remus Sportauspuff, Rundum verspoilert, dickes Audiosystem mit grafischem Equalizer + Subwoofern untern der hinteren Sitzbank

Nach ca. 1 Jahr hat sich dann der Equalizer verabschiedet und gleich mal einen Kabelbrand vom feinsten inszeniert. Hat 2 Wochen gedauert, das alles wieder in Ordnung zu bringen... Das da was nicht ganz in Ordnung sein kann, war mir vorher irgendwie schon klar, weil nach spätestens 3 Tagen Standzeit immer die Batterie leer war.

Ungefähr in dem Zustand wie auf dem Bild hier (hab leider kein vernünftiges von meinem), die Felgen sind auf jeden Fall die gleichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Januar 2016)

Astra F, Bj. 92, Weinrot, 1.6L 75PS, 4 Türer mit Schiebdach.

Zum Focus:
Was der jetzt auf 100 brauch wäre mir fast egal, dafür scheint er aber ein ganz gutes Fahrwerk + Allrad zu haben.....immerhin hat das Ding einen Drift Modus.
Im normalen Fahrbetrieb wären mir gute Elastizitätswerte im 5. und im 6. Gang wichtiger.


----------



## JaniZz (25. Januar 2016)

Honda CRX del sol EH6 bj 96 125 PS daytona 

Eine super Auto,  fährt mein Bruder immer noch. 

Danach ein Honda accord Type S cm2 mit 193 PS

Jetzt den Nissan 350Z 313 PS.

Bin mal gespannt ob ich mich mit der Leistung noch steigern werde in den nächsten Jahren 


Also mir gefällt der neue civic Type R aus der Klasse Golf R.... Etc am besten. 

Letztens auf der Straße gesehen,  macht echt was her. 

Soll sich auch um einiges flotter fahren als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2016)

Erstes Auto: BMW 850Ci mit 300PS  Letztes Jahr kam noch der 760Li dazu


----------



## Zoon (25. Januar 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Seat Ibiza Bj. 1990
> 90PS Benziner



Die Dinger sind mittlerweile recht selten 

1. Auto: Fahrschule: Mercedes C220 Saugdiesel  , 1.eigenes Auto Suzuki Swift 1.3


----------



## Jimiblu (25. Januar 2016)

Fahrschule: ford cmax glaub ich....
Erstes auto: golf 2, bj 90,  70ps 'turbo'diesel 
Das ding hab ich 4 jahre gefahren  und dann verschenkt, fährt immer noch. Das war ein super auto, klang wie ein schiffsmotor im leerlauf. Sobald es dunkel war konnte ich nicht mehr sehen wie schnell ich fahre, weil einer der beiden dioden der amaturenbeleuchtung kaputt war, leider die vom tacho. Wusste aber immer wie spät es ist, da statt nem drehzahlmesser ne uhr verbaut war.

Leider musste ich ihn abgeben, weil ich auf nasser straße in den graben gerutscht bin und zu der zeit kein geld für reparatur hatte


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2016)

Btw, da sind nur kleine Lämpchen drin. 
Die hättest relativ einfach und schnell tauschen können.


----------



## Kusanar (25. Januar 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind mittlerweile recht selten



Und das hat auch einen Grund: Das Ding war zum Ende seiner "Karriere" verfault ohne Ende. Ich glaube die Karosserie wurde nur noch von den Anbauteilen zusammengehalten


----------



## Jimiblu (25. Januar 2016)

Kann sein ja, das war mir als grade frischer 18jähriger aber egal


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Okay, passt.
> 
> Sagt mal, was waren eigentlich so eure ersten Autos? Würde mich mal  interessieren auf was für Hobel ihr so fahren gelernt habt.



Fahrschule: Audi A3 Sportback 1.9 TDI 105PS Bj 05

erstes Auto: Mazda 323 P 1.5 88PS Bj 98


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2016)

Fahrschule Golf 3 Diesel

Erstes Auto Polo 3 Fox Steilheck 45 PS

Mal was anderes:

Seid dem Frost dieser Tage geht bei meinem Wagen die Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage net mehr.

Kann das ne Sicherung sein?


----------



## Lee (25. Januar 2016)

Fahren gelernt habe ich auf einem Aixam 400SL (wer weiß, wofür das SL stand ) mit sagenhaften 7 PS aus einem 2 Zylinder Saugdiesel. Hab das Teil mit 16 bekommen und bis zum 18. gefahren. Eine unsägliche Schrottkiste, aber es war trotzdem ein tolles Gefühl mit 16 unbegleitet (!) in einem "Auto" fahren zu dürfen. Auch wenn ständig irgendwas kaputt war, das Ding einem Hubschrauber Konkurrenz gemacht hat in Sachen Lärmkulisse und man mit 45 km/h nicht weit kam, hat es mir trotzdem unglaublich geholfen im Stadtverkehr fahren zu lernen. Anders als mit nem Roller braucht son Teil ja fast ne ganze Spur und im Prinzip hat man im Verkehr den Rang eines gewöhnlichen KFZ (auch wenn man permanent krankhaft überholt wird, egal wie sinnlos es ist )

Mit dem Teil war die Rudolf-Diesel-Gedenkminute tatsächlich auch ne ganze Minute. Ohne 3 mal Vorglühen a 10-20 sekunden im Winter ging nix. Und beim orgeln musste man auch sehr gefühlvoll Gas-geben sonst ging er niemals an. Und wenn man danach nicht am Gas blieb, ging er sofort wieder aus. Nen Choke hatte der Koffer nicht. Hat ziemlich lange gedauert, bis ich es drauf hatte das Teil sicher starten zu können. 

Ansonsten dann BF17 im Golf meiner Eltern und im Hyundai Tuccon den die damals noch hatten und seit ich 18 bin in meinem eigenen Hyundai i30 Kombi.

Bildquelle Wikipedia


----------



## Kusanar (25. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Seid dem Frost dieser Tage geht bei meinem Wagen die Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage net mehr.
> 
> Kann das ne Sicherung sein?



Sicherung kann man in einer halben Minute checken, wenn es eine gibt. Und wenn's die nicht ist dann ist vermutlich dein Spüli eingefroren und dadurch Pumpe hinüber oder irgendwo ein Schlauch geplatzt. Am besten mal eine zweite Person am Motorraum positionieren zum Probehören.


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2016)

Ok ich muss schauen wenn ich morgen bei Tagelicht den Sicherungskasten sehen kann. Checke später mal das Betriebsbuch. Ggf steht was von der Sicherung oder so.

Da tut sich gar nichts die einzige Pumpe die Arbeitet und die man hört ist die die läuft wenn die Scheibe bespritzt wird. Scheinwerferwaschanlage gingt bei Licht mit an.


----------



## Useful (25. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Den Clio 3 RS gab's damals auch in so nem geilen blau. Leider wagt sich Renault sowas nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus 
Der aktuelle Clio RS sieht auch ganz flott aus aber ich finde die Front etwas zu Überzogen, das Heck hingegen ist genial.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was waren eigentlich so eure ersten Autos? Würde mich mal interessieren auf was für Hobel ihr so fahren gelernt habt.



Bei mir ist das nen Skoda Citigo, also mein erstes wie auch derzeitiges Auto, habe den Führerschein auch noch nicht sooo lange, aber schon für die Zeit ganz gut was gefahren.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Da tut sich gar nichts die einzige Pumpe die Arbeitet und die man hört ist die die läuft wenn die Scheibe bespritzt wird. Scheinwerferwaschanlage gingt bei Licht mit an.



Müsste das nicht dieselbe Pumpe sein? Bei meinem Auto kenne ich es so, dass die Scheinwerfer automatisch ebenfalls gereinigt werden, sobald man die Scheibenwaschanlage betätigt. Bei Dir scheint es anders zu sein aber ob dafür wirklich eine 2. Pumpe verbaut ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2016)

Da ist immer eine 2. Pumpe verbaut. Die von der Scheinwerferreinigung muss deutlich mehr Dampf haben.


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus
> Der aktuelle Clio RS sieht auch ganz flott aus aber ich finde die Front etwas zu Überzogen, das Heck hingegen ist genial.




Mir gefällt er nicht mehr so. Was aber vor allem daran liegt, dass er einfach nicht mehr so radikal ist, wie es der Clio 3 RS war. Der Neue verkauft sich aber, oder gerade deswegen, wesentlich besser als der alte Clio. Der Clio 4 zielt halt mehr auf die Golffahrer- Fraktion ab. Die wollen einfach keine wirklich sportlichen Autos.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2016)

Ich schlachte meinen Subaru... nein natürlich nicht.


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2016)

Das hab ich heute auch im Whatsapp bekommen, hätte mich fast eingepinkelt


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2016)

1. Auto ? Wartburg 353.
Fahrschulauto war ein Trabant bis ein Fahrschüler das Getriebe geerdet hat. Dann mußte ich die Prüfung auf einem Seat Ibiza machen.


----------



## 100001 (26. Januar 2016)

Am Land interessiert das keinen ........

-


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du?
> Am Land interessiert das keinen ........


Na dann hoff mal, dass du nie jemanden bei nem Unfall verletzt.
Ich finde sowas unverantwortlich.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2016)

Ich auch... hoffentlich kassieren sie dich möglichst schnell. Die Strafen für fahren ohne FS sind viel zu milde. 
Aber mein Urteil von wegen eventuell zu unreif für den Führerschein, hast du bestätigt.


----------



## Magogan (26. Januar 2016)

Wie kann man ohne Lappen rumfahren? Was machst du, wenn das Auto dreckig ist?

Ba dum tss...


----------



## norse (26. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich schlachte meinen Subaru... nein natürlich nicht.



ich wollte gerade fragen was passiert ist ... was hast denn vor? Rost beseitigen?


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2016)

Konservierung und dazu muss alles abgebaut werden wenn man es richtig macht. Hier und da hat er aber natürlich auch etwas Rost, den ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich entferne.


----------



## deeeennis (26. Januar 2016)

Schon den neuen Genesis G90  gesehen? 
Der Grill sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr nach Audi aus, die Scheinwerfer haben was vom Ford Mondeo, und das Heck erinnert stark an die letzte S-Klasse.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Januar 2016)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Schon den neuen Genesis G90  gesehen?
> Der Grill sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr nach Audi aus, die Scheinwerfer haben was vom Ford Mondeo, und das Heck erinnert stark an die letzte S-Klasse.


WTF du hast vollkommen recht [emoji13]


----------



## Kusanar (26. Januar 2016)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Schon den neuen Genesis G90  gesehen?



Ürrrkkkkssss......


----------



## norse (26. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Konservierung und dazu muss alles abgebaut werden wenn man es richtig macht. Hier und da hat er aber natürlich auch etwas Rost, den ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich entferne.


nicht die Hohlräume vergessen ... die hat der Impreza ohne Ende

Mike Sanders?


----------



## turbosnake (26. Januar 2016)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Schon den neuen Genesis G90  gesehen?
> Der Grill sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr nach Audi aus,


Eher nach Chrysler, zb beim C300. 


> die Scheinwerfer haben was vom Ford Mondeo, und das Heck erinnert stark an die letzte S-Klasse.


Das mit den Scheinwerfer sehe ich nicht so und das mit dem Heck stimmt.

Dazu erinnert das Logo  an Aston Martin.


----------



## Lee (26. Januar 2016)

Das gleiche könnte man zur Zeit eigentlich von fast jedem Hersteller sagen. Sieht alles so ähnlich aus. Der Grill ist übrigens eher von dein anderen Hyundai Modellen geklaut. Wenn man sich z.B. den aktuellen i30 ansieht. Die Frontscheinwerfer entsprechen auch sehr der derzeitigen Formgebung der Hyundai-Modelle.

Nur das Logo ist absolut von Aston Martin geklaut, da hätten sie ein bisserl kreativer sein können. 

Insgesamt ist der neue Genesis aber deutlich mehr ein Hyundai als der letzte,  der wirklich nur eine rundum Kopie verschiedener Oberklassewägen war. Mir gefällt er echt gut. Besser als die aktuelle S-Klasse z.B. Nur nachdem mein jetziger Hyundai so n Montagsauto war, bin ich etwas zurückhaltender mit denen geworden^^


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2016)

Die Koreaner haben mit Schreyer den ehemaligen VW-Chefdesigner übernommen. Und der zeichnet nun mal immer noch so wie früher, also erinnern seine neuen Entwürfe halt an seinen vorherigen Arbeitgeber. 
Wobei ich Fisker in der Beziehung deutlich schlimmer finde, der zeichnet wirklich immer exakt den gleichen Grill.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2016)

norse schrieb:


> nicht die Hohlräume vergessen ... die hat der Impreza ohne Ende
> 
> Mike Sanders?



Hohlräume mit Mike Sanders, Unterboden und Radkästen mit Fluid Film Nas. 
Hohlräume werden alle schön vollgesaut.


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2016)

Als mich die Polizei letztens kontrollierte musste ich meinen Führerschein zeigen.

Das alte Foto von damals ist echt genial ... soviel Energie steckte damals in mir.
Aber der Polizist sagte die alten Bilder machen vor allem bei den alten Fahrern Probleme beim Wiedererkennen ...


----------



## Zoon (27. Januar 2016)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Schon den neuen Genesis G90  gesehen?
> Der Grill sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr nach Audi aus, die Scheinwerfer haben was vom Ford Mondeo, und das Heck erinnert stark an die letzte S-Klasse.



Als ob Mercedes da momentan besser wäre. Bei C / E / S Klasse könnte man genausogut Hyundai i30 / i40 / i50 rauschreiben und keiner merkts.


----------



## s-icon (27. Januar 2016)

Ich finde die aktuellen/ neuen Modelle absolut gelungen.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Januar 2016)

Ich finde die Ähnlichkeit der Heckleuchten von Toyota Auris, Hyundai i30 und Ford Focus in den Kombiversionen verblüffend.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Januar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich finde die aktuellen/ neuen Modelle absolut gelungen.



Gerade innen deutlich moderner und hochwertiger, die Qualität lässt aber, zumindest beim W/S205 zu wünschen übrig. 
Manche Taster innen könnten von einem Dacia stammen, dazu sitzen die Zierleisten seitlich an der Mittelkosole nicht vernünftig fest und haben Spiel.
Außerdem liegen beide Seitenschweller hinten nicht sauber an der Karosserie an (möglicherweise ist das aber ein Einzelfall)


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Manche Taster innen könnten von einem Dacia stammen,


Ich glaube du solltest mal einen Dacia fahren.  Da ist man froh, wenn man beim einschalten vom Radio keinen von der Zündanlage gewischt bekommt.


----------



## Useful (27. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest mal einen Dacia fahren.  Da ist man froh, wenn man beim einschalten vom Radio keinen von der Zündanlage gewischt bekommt.



Passiert bestimmt selten, wenn die billige Batterie mal wieder entladen ist 

Edit: Ok, Spaß, auch wenn ich mir die noch nicht soo genau angesehen habe weil Dacia echt nicht meine Marke ist. Bei der Autobild haben die aber (wie Fiat auch) bei dem Langzeittest schlecht abgeschnitten und dazu noch der miese TÜV Report.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2016)

Schau dir mal die VW Dauertests an, die sind auch alle katastrophal.


----------



## Useful (27. Januar 2016)

Ja die haben leider nachgelassen. Wir fahren aber komplett VW (haben 3 Autos, maximal 4 Jahre alt) und hatten noch nie Probleme, meine Oma fährt auch nen Polo 4 und hat auch keine Probleme und mit den vorherigen hatten wir auch nie Probleme. Die Testnote vom up! ist ja leider auch der Klimaanlage geschuldet, aber mittlerweile sind die angesprochenen negativeren Punkte auch soweit ich das weiß behoben worden. 
Aber ja, ich hatte beim Dauertest letztes Jahr auch mehr von denen erwartet. Schade.
Dafür hat KIA echt gut abgeschnitten und die geben wirklich lange Garantie (7 Jahre). Leider gefallen mir die KIAs nicht so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> wirklich lange Garantie (7 Jahre)


Ja die geben 7 Jahre Garantie und das hat mit Gewährleistung nix zu tun. Nach den gesetzlichen 2 Jahren Gewährleistung ist so ziemlich alles ausgeschlossen. Nicht umsonst fährt keiner Kia Taxis... Würden die wirklich 7 Jahre geben und dabei alles abdecken wie es normale Kunden erwarten, wären die in 7 Jahren pleite.


----------



## Useful (27. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, so habe ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Habe das nur mal so aufgegriffen und ja, da sollte man sich wirklich genau angucken was alles abgedeckt ist und wie lange.


----------



## norse (27. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hohlräume mit Mike Sanders, Unterboden und Radkästen mit Fluid Film Nas.
> Hohlräume werden alle schön vollgesaut.



Top 

Schön dass es noch leute gibt, die das gescheit machen


----------



## turbosnake (27. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja die geben 7 Jahre Garantie und das hat mit Gewährleistung nix zu tun. Nach den gesetzlichen 2 Jahren Gewährleistung ist so ziemlich alles ausgeschlossen. Nicht umsonst fährt keiner Kia Taxis...


Ich glaube kaum das Gewerbe-Kunden auch die gleichen 7 Jahre Garantie erhalten wie Privat-Kunden.
Mich wundert eher das man wenig Prius-Taxen sieht, das würde sich ein einer Großstadt anbieten.

Edit:
Es ist alles ab Tag 0 ausgeschlossen 


> e.) Angebot gilt nicht für ATTRACT und ATTRACTplus Ausstattung und ist nicht kumulierbar mit anderen Verkaufsförderungsprogrammen/-aktionen und gewährten Rabatten.


Ich denke das niemand ein Auto ohne Rabatt kaufen wird.

Zu Hyundai und der 5 Jahres Garantie finde ich nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2016)

Bei Daimler gibt es auf Taxis sogar 2,5 Jahre Garantie. In der Taxigarantie sind sogar Glühlampen abgedeckt! 

Kommt auch schon vor das ein Taxi bei 400000km nochmal einen neuen Motor für Umme bekommt. Vorrausetzung ist natürlich das man die 400000km bei Daimler zur Wartung war. Laufleistungen von 100000-200000km pro Jahr sind bei Taxis je nach Einsatzzweck durchaus üblich.


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Top
> 
> Schön dass es noch leute gibt, die das gescheit machen



Radläufe schleife ich gerade komplett blank. Sprich Unterbodenschutz, Lack und Grundierung kommen weg. Dann wird der Rost entfernt, eine dünne Schicht überlackierbaren Rostentferner, danach Rostgrundierung, danach werden die Radläufe auslackiert, zum Schluss Unterbodenschutz. Damit ich das lästige Thema mit Rost hinter mir habe, mir bringt es nichts wenn die Karre irgendwann mal richtig Feuer hat und gut aussieht, aber von Innen nach Aussen wegfault.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2016)

Ist der Impreza nicht verzinkt?


----------



## Riverna (27. Januar 2016)

Kann ich dir nicht beantworten, in den Radläufen war aber oberflächiger Rost. Ausserdem kann Konservierung nie schaden.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2016)

Das stimmt.
In den Radkästen schlagen Steine ja auch gerne mal durch die Verzinkung durch.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2016)

@Riverna: Sehr schon, so macht man das  Übertreib nur nicht mit dem Fett, sonst ergeht es Dir so wie einem Clubkollegen. Kaum wird es richtig warm, tropft die Kiste... 

@JoM79: Auch eine Verzinkung ist kein Garant für Rostfreiheit. Ein E31 ist nicht verzinkt und Rost ist ein Fremdwort für ihn (bis auf die "Fensterauflagen", also da wo die Windschutzscheibe und Heckscheibe eingeklebt werden und das Dach hinten). Bei E65 ist es auch so, er kennt kein Rost.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Kein Garant, aber es ist problemfreier.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2016)

Ja, möchte man meinen. Der TT meiner Ex hat wohl nicht mitgekriegt, dass er ein Audi ist und dass er eigentlich verzinkt sein sollte. Die Möhre hat vor sich her gegammelt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Hmm, mein 18 Jahre alter Audi 90 hatte nur vorne von nem Steinschlag Rost. 
Ansonsten war da nichts.
Spricht mal wieder für die Qualität alter Autos.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2016)

Er hatte Rost an den hinteren Radläufen oben und vorne, beidseitig. Dann an der Fahrertür unten an der Kante und dann mitten in der Fahrertür (wirklich mitten auf der Fläche!). Das war ein 8N.


----------



## Zoon (28. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, mein 18 Jahre alter Audi 90 hatte nur vorne von nem Steinschlag Rost.
> Ansonsten war da nichts.
> Spricht mal wieder für die Qualität alter Autos.



Da war ja auch Audi richtig ghroß dabei mit der Vollverzinkung. Genauso Golf 2 wieviele davon noch rumfahren in guter Kondition während man dem Golf 3 beim Rosten zugucken kann.


----------



## Riverna (28. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Riverna: Sehr schon, so macht man das  Übertreib nur nicht mit dem Fett, sonst ergeht es Dir so wie einem Clubkollegen. Kaum wird es richtig warm, tropft die Kiste...



Das muss tropfen


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2016)

Es ist ein Auslaufmodell, es läuft aus. 

Mein Langer hatte Anfang der Woche etwas Auslauf. Am Montag Abend von Stuttgart über Heilbronn (Mama einsammeln) und dann nach Detmold. Ist eine Strecke von rund 500 km. Als ich dann dort war, hatte ich eine Restreichweite von rund 150km, also 650km insgesamt. Ergibt bei einem 88Liter Tank ca 13,5 Liter. Dabei war ich schon stellenweise mit über 200 unterwegs. Auf dem Rückweg am Dienstag dann auch ca dasselbe. Und jetzt sag mir einer, dass ein V12 nicht sparsam sein kann.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2016)

Den Schnitt fährt mein Dad mit nem Ferrari.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Januar 2016)

Das braucht der Golf IV 1,6 Automatik auch in der Stadt (naja, fast)


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das braucht der Golf IV 1,6 Automatik auch in der Stadt (naja, fast)



Echt jetzt? Krass!

@Olstyle: Welchem?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2016)

Mondial 3,2


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2016)

Bei 4 Zylinder weniger und etwas mehr als die Hälfte an Hubraum, Respekt...


----------



## Useful (28. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es ist ein Auslaufmodell, es läuft aus.
> 
> Mein Langer hatte Anfang der Woche etwas Auslauf. Am Montag Abend von Stuttgart über Heilbronn (Mama einsammeln) und dann nach Detmold. Ist eine Strecke von rund 500 km. Als ich dann dort war, hatte ich eine Restreichweite von rund 150km, also 650km insgesamt. Ergibt bei einem 88Liter Tank ca 13,5 Liter. Dabei war ich schon stellenweise mit über 200 unterwegs. Auf dem Rückweg am Dienstag dann auch ca dasselbe. Und jetzt sag mir einer, dass ein V12 nicht sparsam sein kann.



Detmold? Das ist ja ganz bei mir in der Nähe 

Mit über 200 km/h ist das schon echt sparsam, bzw für die Verhältnisse entsprechend ein super Verbrauch


----------



## Memphys (28. Januar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Detmold? Das ist ja ganz bei mir in der Nähe
> 
> Mit über 200 km/h ist das schon echt sparsam, bzw für die Verhältnisse entsprechend ein super Verbrauch



Jup, kann da nur zu sagen, dass mein Ibiza mit Nähmaschinenmotörchen bei Tacho 200 ~14,5 Liter verbraucht, wenn ich auf der Bahn so schnells als möglich wohin will meist so 12l, weil halt nicht frei ist bzw ich nicht durchkomme. Da sieht man mal wieder wie gut das mit dem Spritsparen so funktioniert wenn man mit den Schüsseln nicht nur Stadt/Landstraße (oder in anderen Worten: langsam) fährt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn man einen Motor am Limit fährt braucht er immer mehr, nur interessiert das außerhalb von DE keinen.


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin bei 11,3 Litern auf 100 km, aber ist viel Stadt und vor allem Stau dabei...


----------



## Riverna (28. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> ca 13,5 Liter.




Respekt wenn ich ähnlich fahre (abgesehen von den 200km/h das schaff die Kiste mal im freien Fall) braucht der Almera seine 12L - 13L. Und das bei 400PS und 8 Zylindern weniger


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich bin da so bei 10L.
Bei längerer Fahrt über 200 werden es 13-14L, je nach Strecke natürlich.
Wenn Frei ist, fahre ich meist 180-190, da hält sich der Verbrauch noch in Grenzen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Januar 2016)

Ich schleiche in der Regel mit 140km/h über die Autobahn... selten mal 160km/h.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Januar 2016)

Mein Vectra GTS mit 3.2 V6 Benziner verbraucht im Mix etwa 11,4 Liter. Bei 200 sind es 14,2L. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich erst gar nicht versuche mich zu drosseln. Bei 130 nimmt er schon 12 und bei 180 13.

Der Vectra Caravan mit 3.0 CDTI nimmt im Schnitt, 10% der gefahrenen Kilometer etwa 200 km/h, 9,3 Liter.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Krass!



Werksangabe ist 11,2 Liter in der Innenstadt. Wenn dann noch unpassend geschaltete Ampeln, 2. Reihe Parker etc kommen geht da ordentlich was durch. 

Die eigentlich in den TDIs zum Einsatz kommende 4Stufen Wandlerautomatik dürfte den alten Motor ganz gut ergänzen.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Respekt wenn ich ähnlich fahre (abgesehen von den  200km/h das schaff die Kiste mal im freien Fall) braucht der Almera  seine 12L - 13L. Und das bei 400PS und 8 Zylindern weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, war auch positiv überrascht. Gar nicht mal so übel für eine 6 Liter Maschine.

Ich hätte ihn locker auch in den Begrenzer fahren können, die Bedienungen hätten es erlaubt, freie und unbeschränkte Autobahn und die Reifen, die bis 270km/h zugelassen sind. War aber zu müde und wollte nichts riskieren.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Januar 2016)

What the f.... Ich hab mich gerade mal durch die kleinen Spaßraketen geklickt, der Civic Type R von 2015 rennt 290 km/h??? Ok, bergab aber selbst auf der Gerade läuft der ja 275.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vhx_wC1pve8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da würde ich mir aber ziemlich veräppelt vorkommen, wenn ich in beispielsweise 'nem A 45 unterwegs wäre.  Hut ab, nicht schlecht.


----------



## keinnick (29. Januar 2016)

Die Motorkontrollleuchte unten links will bestimmt irgendwas mitteilen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Januar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> What the f.... Ich hab mich gerade mal durch die kleinen Spaßraketen geklickt, der Civic Type R von 2015 rennt 290 km/h??? Ok, bergab aber selbst auf der Gerade läuft der ja 275.



Ist in der Leistungsklasse halt die normale Geschwindigkeit, wenn nicht begrenzt.
Tacho 275 finde ich nun auch nicht weltbewegend schnell.
Bei dem Auto verstehe ich aber nicht, was sich die Designer für's Heckdesign eingeworfen haben. Muss wohl in die Richtung LSD gegangen sein 
Front und Seite sind ok und Geschmacksache, aber das Heck ist doch mal wirklich komplett geschmacklos und ohne erkennbare Linie drangepappt.


----------



## fatlace (29. Januar 2016)

ja und dabei hätte er so gut aussehen können, das concept auto war der hammer, wäre mein nächstes auto gewesen, aber so mit diesem pseude plastik verbreiterten kotflügeln hinten und den abartigen rückleuchten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Interessant, erst haben sich die Hersteller auf max 250 geeinigt, aber mittlerweile fahren selbst Wagen der Golfklasse fast 300.


----------



## fatlace (29. Januar 2016)

naja die premium hersteller lassen sich das aufheben der sperre einfach gut bezahlen.
250 würden aber auch vollkommen reichen.
ich selbst habe es auch nur 2-3 mal geschafft 260 zu fahren, die autobahnen lassen solche geschwindigkeiten eigentlich kaum zu.
außer man fährt in der nacht an silvester um 0uhr rum, aber bei nacht wären mir solche geschwindigkeiten eh zu heikel, da fahre ich nich schneller als 160.
brauch nur irgendwas auf der fahrbahn liegen, hatte ich selbst schon oft genug, erst letztens wieder ein fahrrad auf der a2.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Januar 2016)

@JoM79
Die Gründe, warum Audi, Bmw, Mercedes und VW in den 80ern die freiwillige Beschränkung einführen, war halt auch ein Versuch,Teer damaligen Diskussion um ein generelles Tempolimit entgegenzuwirken.
Ein Wettrüsten wäre damals Wasser auf die Mühlen der Befürworter gewesen. (Was meiner Meinung nach Unsinn ist, selbst heute fahren die meisten zugelassenen Fahrzeuge nicht so schnell,damals waren die meisten noch gut von 200 km/h entfernt.

Porsche hat da übrigens nicht mitgemacht. Später kamen dann Ausnahmen für die Top-Modelle wie S,RS/AMG/M dazu.

Dass die normalen, schnelleren Brot und Butter Autos abgeregelt werden mussten, ist ja noch nicht sooo lange her und oft geht es da eh nur um wenige km/h.

Aber ein 250 km/h mit dem Hinweis auf Abregelung liest sich im Prospekt auch besser, als 254 km/h.

@fatlace
Findest Du?
Ist durch Beschränkungen,Baustellen und mehr Verkehr zwar schwieriger geworden, aber geht doch eigentlich in vielen Regionen auch tagsüber noch.
Zumindest kurz. 
Nachts sowieso. 

Mit 150-200 km/h Differenzgeschwindigkeit bei vielen LKW auf zweispurigen Strecken fühle ich mich aber auch nicht mehr wohl. 
Vor plötzlich ausscherenden Fahrzeugen habe ich mehr "Angst" als vor rumliegendem Krams.


----------



## fatlace (29. Januar 2016)

kommt wohl auch stark drauf an auf welchen autobahnen man unterwegs ist.
bei mir sinds meistens die a2/a1/a33/a40 und da ist es eigentlich immer gut voll.
vor ausscherenden fahrzeugen hab ich auch immer angst, fahre deshalb auch auf autobahnen immer mit licht, wens etwas schneller gehen soll auch gerne mit nebellicht.
hatte schonmal so eine begegnung wo kurz vor mir einer mit 110 auf die linke spur gekommen ist und ich mit 190 unterwegs war.
war damals noch mit meinem civic, da musste ich bremsen und noch auf die rechte spur ziehen sonnst wäre ich dem gnadenlos hinten aufgefahren.
ist mir mit dem civic aber auch öfter passiert, ob die da die geschwindigkeit unterschätzt haben oder gedacht haben der kübel kann eh nicht so schnell fahren, keine ahnung

ist halt schon ein unterschied, jetzt mit dem bmw wird mir deutlich eher und öfter platz gemacht als damals.
eigentlich tottal bescheuert, schnelles auto bleibt schnelles auto, da mach ich platz, egal obs ein nissan micra ist oder ein m3.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Januar 2016)

So sind die Leute halt. Viele verbinden die Marke mit Geschwindigkeit.
Tieferlegung, Scheinwerferdesign usw hilft da auch etwas.
Einem Beetle R, der den Vordermann im Spiegel anlächelt,wird bei 120 vielleicht nicht so leicht Platz gemacht, wie einem TBL-316i, der sich auf 200 gekämpft hat. 

Ist auch das Image,wobei da die Audi-Fahrern den Bmw-Fahrern inzwischen den Rang abgelaufen haben. 

Von daher machen Wölfe im Schafspelz zwar Spaß, aber kann auch nervig sein,wenn irgendein Außendienstler mit seinem Tdi meint, schneller als er kann eh niemand.

Ähnliche Autobahnen fahre ich auch.  Klar, voll sind die häufig, aber auf den dreispurigen Stücken geht es doch. Münster-Bremen, Hannover-Berlin. Und auf der B68 Bersenbrück - Osnabrück.
Durchgehend über 200 zwar wirklich erst später abends, aber das ist dann doch eh langweilig,oder?

Mit Licht fahre ich auch immer, "früher" hat das auf der Autobahnen auch etwas geholfen, vor allem mit Xenon-Sw.
Aber inzwischen fahren ja eigentlich eh fast alle mit Licht und neuere Autos zumindest mit TFL.


----------



## fatlace (29. Januar 2016)

Immer mit licht fahren ist meiner meinung nach auch sinnvoll, gerade auf der autobahn.
tagfahrlicht habe ich auch, aber auf der autobahn schalt ich trotzdem immernoch um, passiert schon automatisch

ja die außendienstler sind sowieso die besten, drängeln ohne ende, aber wen man dann mal durchdrückt kommen die meisten nichtmehr hinterher


----------



## Cleriker (29. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre immer mit Licht. Weiß auch ehrlich nicht, was dagegen sprechen könnte. Es gibt immer mal Licht und Umgebung'sbedingungen, in denen man mit Licht besser/eher gesehen wird.

Was das mit der Autobahn und dem Rückspiegel angeht...
Für mich ist das selbstverständlich, auch das Auto zu bewerten. Wenn ich was hinten sehe, Weiß ich im ersten Moment ja meist noch nichts. Beim zweiten Blick kann ich abschätzen wie viel näher es gekommen ist, klar. Wenn ich aber die Scheinwerfer vom R8 erkenne, dann kann ich einfach schon davon ausgehen dass er zügiger ran kommt als die Scheinwerfer vom Octavia, oder der C Klasse. Die wird halt etwas seltener mit großen Motoren verkauft. 
Also mir hilft die Identifikation des Autos sehr, um die Situation besser abstimmen zu können. Das geht halt meist auch auf den ersten Blick. Die Geschwindigkeit erst auf den zweiten.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2016)

Mein jetziger ist bei 130mph abgeregelt. Hat mich bis jetzt aber noch nicht gestört.


----------



## JaniZz (29. Januar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein jetziger ist bei 130mph abgeregelt. Hat mich bis jetzt aber noch nicht gestört.


Wo lebst du, dass du in Meilen rechnest?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2016)

Mein Auto lebte mal in den USA und deswegen ist das Limit halt genau bei 130mph und nur ca. bei 210km/h.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> zügiger ran kommt als die Scheinwerfer vom Octavia, oder der C Klasse. Die wird halt etwas seltener mit großen Motoren verkauft.


Naja, dann komm in die Frankfurter Gegend, hier fahren viele Octavia RS oder C Klasse AMG rum.


----------



## -Kerby- (29. Januar 2016)

Hallöle,

ich schau mich gerade nach Autos bis max. 15k um und wollte mal fragen, ob es hier welche gibt, die mit dem neuen Mazda3 oder dem Hyundai Veloster Erfahrungen gesammelt haben? Der Mazda hat es mir vom Design her mehr angetan, beim Hyundai bin ich mit schon sehr unsicher, aber wollte hören, ob es hier evtl. welche gibt.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Januar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist in der Leistungsklasse halt die normale Geschwindigkeit, wenn nicht begrenzt.
> Tacho 275 finde ich nun auch nicht weltbewegend schnell.
> Bei dem Auto verstehe ich aber nicht, was sich die Designer für's Heckdesign eingeworfen haben. Muss wohl in die Richtung LSD gegangen sein
> Front und Seite sind ok und Geschmacksache, aber das Heck ist doch mal wirklich komplett geschmacklos und ohne erkennbare Linie drangepappt.



Nicht weltbewegend schnell, woat? Für Motorräder ist das nichts weltbewegendes, die sind die teilweise in etwas über 10 Sekunden von 0 an, aber bei den Autos macht das doch nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz. Also von denen die dann auch tatsächlich fahren im Straßenverkehr.

Das Design finde ich auch nicht sooo geil, würde den Wagen aber wohl jedem Deutschen in der Klasse vorziehen. Ist halt Geschmackssache, die üblichen Verdächtigen wie 1er, 3er, A-, C-Klasse usw. fährt halt jeder.^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Januar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Nicht weltbewegend schnell, woat? Für Motorräder ist das nichts weltbewegendes, die sind die teilweise in etwas über 10 Sekunden von 0 an, aber bei den Autos macht das doch nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz. Also von denen die dann auch tatsächlich fahren im Straßenverkehr.



Für um 300PS ist das eine normale, mittelmäßige Vmax, das meinte ich 
275 abzüglich Tachovoreilung wird dann echte 265 sein.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Januar 2016)

Achsooo ok. Ich dachte du meinst jetzt generell.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Januar 2016)

@Cleriker
Ich weiß schon, was Du meinst. Macht man ja automatisch.
Und klar ist auch, dass man erst bei etwas längerem Hinschauen oder beim zweiten Mal einschätzen kann, wie schnell sich ein Auto nähert.

Aber pauschal nach dem Auto gehen kann man nicht. Wenn da ein 911er mit Häuptling Silberlocke zu sehen ist, kann es schon sein, dass ein Jungspund im Lupo deutlich schneller unterwegs ist 

Deshalb ja auch mein Beispiel mit dem TBL-316i, dem eher Platz gemacht wird, obwohl der vielleicht weder schneller will, noch kann.

Finde ich doof. Selbst wenn ich in einem McLaren F1 unterwegs wäre und nur 130 km/h fahren würde, würde mir doch kein Zacken aus der Krone brechen, wenn ich ein normales Auto überholen lasse.

Einfachste Lösung ist: Rechtsfahrgebot beachten. Geht auch bei höherem Tempo. Ist man gerade bei einem Ueberholvorgang, vielleicht - falls möglich - das Tempo etwas erhöhen und halt bei nächster Gelegenheit mal rüber. Kann an mit kurzem Blinkzeichen dann auch ankündigen.

Und mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen Deppen, die selbst im Stau noch drängeln würden, wird man dann in der Regel nicht von hinten angeschoben. Dass man sich zwischen zwei LKW quetscht und bremst, verlangt wohl niemand.
Aber nicht stur links bleiben, wenn der hintere sich schnell nähert und 100m lang die rechte Spur frei ist.
Kann doch nicht so schwer abzuschätzen sein.

Dann geht das völlig stressfrei, egal ob 45 oder 450 PS.

Aber wie es wirklich abläuft mit "Stur-Linke-Spur-Fahrern" oder Mittelspurschleichern wissen wir ja alle. 

@JoM79
Hier habt ja auch 4-5 spurige Autobahnen, da lohnt sich das.  Ein Traum  (wobei auch da manchmal in der Nacht die erste und zweite Spur fast frei ist und auf der dritten mit etwas mehr als 100 Sachen rumgeeiert wird.

Aber auf der Expresspur geht es dann ja noch.

Gibt es hier eigentlich einen Thread für Tachofotos? *schnellweg
Kenne ein paar Leute, die haben sich da immer wieder gegenseitig versucht zu überbieten.
309 - 312 - 313 usw ging ewig hin und her


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @JoM79
> Hier habt ja auch 4-5 spurige Autobahnen, da lohnt sich das.  Ein Traum  (wobei auch da manchmal in der Nacht die erste und zweite Spur fast frei ist und auf der dritten mit etwas mehr als 100 Sachen rumgeeiert wird.
> 
> Aber auf der Expresspur geht es dann ja noch.


Freu mich immer wenn wir mal A5 fahren und am Flughafen vorbei alles frei ist.
Aber in der Woche sind die Autobahnen meist dicht, da fahren sich die Leute trotz 5 Spuren trotzdem die Karren kaputt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Januar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich einen Thread für Tachofotos? *schnellweg
> Kenne ein paar Leute, die haben sich da immer wieder gegenseitig versucht zu überbieten.
> 309 - 312 - 313 usw ging ewig hin und her



Wenn, dann sollte man schon nach GPS messen (z.B. P-Box).
Meinen möchte ich mal im Sommer ausfahren, sollte laut GPS dann bei etwas über 300 liegen.
Vmax ist für mich aber eher nebensächlich.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Januar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber wie es wirklich abläuft mit "Stur-Linke-Spur-Fahrern" oder Mittelspurschleichern wissen wir ja alle.



Ich bin ein "Stur-Linke-Spur-Fahrern" und ich fahre immer 20 km/h mehr als erlaubt (ausserorts!). Wenn einer hinter mir ist und vorbei will, wird er bei der nächsten Gelegenheit vorbeigelassen.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, dann komm in die Frankfurter Gegend, hier fahren viele Octavia RS oder C Klasse AMG rum.



Dann bin ich irgendwie immer zur falschen Zeit an den falschen Orten. Gelegentlich seh ich mal Golf 5 und 6 GTI´s, mal 330i oder 530i/540i. Ganz selten mal was wirklich starkes, aber wenn ich am Wochenende "Zuhause" bin sehe ich ständig irgendwelche Lambos, AMGS usw... Wiesbaden ist da schon gut vertretten.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich einen Thread für Tachofotos? *schnellweg
> Kenne ein paar Leute, die haben sich da immer wieder gegenseitig versucht zu überbieten.
> 309 - 312 - 313 usw ging ewig hin und her



Ich hab leider nur ein Video von 140km/h - 260km/h... bin ich nun uncool?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Bin noch uncooler, hab nicht mal Videos. 

Ok, wenn man selber nen Octavia RS fährt, dann achtet man da vielleicht mehr drauf.
Was ich auch relativ oft sehe, sind Camaros. 
Neulich sogar mal ein Cabrio. 
Nen SLS und ein Ferrari sind auch vertreten.
Die AMGs finde ich halt auffällig, weil die dann etwas lauter sind.
Als ich noch in Frankfurt gewohnt habe, war halt noch mehr unterwegs.
Porsche stehen gefühlt überall rum, ne Corvette ist auch nicht selten.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Januar 2016)

Ging auch nicht um Coolness wegen irgendwelcher Tachobilder (Ich bin keine 18 mehr), sondern um die zum recht gefahrlosen Heizen perfekte A5 & Co. rund um Frankfurt und dass ich halt welche kenne, die sich da wochenlang immer gegenseitig überbieten wollten.
Sonst nix


----------



## Zeiss (29. Januar 2016)

Und warum macht man sowas? Ein Schwanzvergleich?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Januar 2016)

Ja! 
Einfach so halt. Die fahren da beide eh regelmäßig lang, bzw einer wohnt da in der Nähe und dann ergab sich das durch Zufall so, weil einer mal bei recht hohem Tempo ein Bild am Flughafen geschossen hat und da dann auch der Tacho etwas zu sehen war.

Warum macht man das? Warum geht man zum 1/4 oder 1/8-Meile Rennen oder zum dB-Drag, warum auf nen Leistungsprüfstand, warum macht man am PC Benchmarks.

Einfach so. Zum Vergleich, aus Spaß, meinetwegen auch Schwanzvergleich.

Bei denen war es einfach Spaß, daher auch keine GPS-Werte, obwohl die teilweise auch vorlagen.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2016)

Ok, also ich denke, wir werden doch bald für Flüchtlinge tanken!  Die EU findet Schäubles Vorschlag wohl ziemlich gut! 

Wolfgang Schäuble: EU-Kommission unterstützt Benzinsteuer-Plan - SPIEGEL ONLINE


_"Eine Benzinsteuer, auf nationaler oder europäischer Ebene, könnte eine mögliche Finanzierungsquelle sein, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass der Ölpreis derzeit historisch niedrig ist", sagt der Vizepräsident der EU-Kommission Valdis Dombrovskis im SPIEGEL. "Ich stimme mit Minister Schäuble überein, dass wir innovative europäische Ansätze brauchen, um die Flüchtlingskrise zu bewältigen."_


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Januar 2016)

Dann fahre ich zum Tanken rüber zu den Campern. Ist 15 Minuten von mir, die paar km nehme ich da in Kauf, als dass ich diesem ganzen refugees welcome Chaos auch noch Geld nachwerfe.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2016)

Wenn das EU weit kommt, wirst du im Europäischen Ausland auch den Soli zahlen müssen!


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2016)

Passt doch, Leute, die viel mit dem Auto reisen, zahlen viel für andere Leute, die weit gereist (geflohen) sind...

Die sollten mal das Geld von der Rüstungsindustrie holen, die verdienen doch genug an Kriegen.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Januar 2016)

Ist Diesel eigentlich immer noch mit Heizöl vergleichbar oder kann der nicht mehr getankt werden?


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

Absolute Frechheit sowas. Der Schäuble hat echt den Arsch offen, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen... Warum wird nicht der Soli (der größte BULLSHIT überhaupt) dafür verwendet? Warum muss wieder eine Steuer auf Benzin her, wo eh schon mehr als 50% des Preises aus Steuer besteht???


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn das EU weit kommt, wirst du im Europäischen Ausland auch den Soli zahlen müssen!



Wenn. Die ham echt den Arsch offen. Zünden da ne riesen Wanderung und wir dürfen Zahlen.


----------



## Useful (30. Januar 2016)

@ Zeiss
Genau so sehe ich das auch, der Benzinpreis ist ja schon sowieso "Verarsche" weil man doch kaum das eigentliche Produkt an sich bezahlt. Und wenns wieder teurer wird (was irgendwann anzunehmen ist) wird das denke ich mal nicht gerade auf große Beliebtheit stoßen (worauf es ja schon nicht gestoßen ist, als es vorgeschlagen wurde). Und Leute die dann viel fahren zahlen viel und andere die wenig fahren nicht so viel? Komisches Modell....


----------



## Lee (30. Januar 2016)

Organisiert wer ne Demo vorm Kanzleramt? Dafür würd ich sogar quer durch Deutschland fahren...
Der hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.

Letztendlich wird das eh alles über irgendwelche Steuer und Gebührenerhöhungen von uns finanziert. Aber das übers Benzin zu machen ist das aller letzte. Könnte man genauso gut die Tabaksteuer dafür erhöhen, oder die Biersteuer. Bloß auf den Kram sind Menschen idR nicht angewiesen. Aufs Auto schon.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Tage überlegt, ob ich mir nicht ein paar Alus auf mein Auto schmeißen sollte. Nach einer Zeit bin ich auf Rodas TSW Edge gestoßen. Diese sind relativ günstig zu erwerben. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diese auf meine Auto passen. Laut dem Herstellerdatenblatt würden nur 17" 215/40 7Jx17H2 ET49 passen. Die von mir gefunden Felgen besitzen aber die Maße 17" 225/45 7Jx17H2 ET42.

Kann ich diese trotzdem ohne Bedenken auf mein Auto aufziehen, oder würden diese nicht passen?

Edit:
Wäre es dann trotzdem noch möglich, dass Auto 35mm tiefer zu legen mit anderen Federn? Oder gäbe es dann schon absehbare Konflikte?

Auto wäre ein Ford Focus MK1.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Januar 2016)

Was fährst du noch gleich?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Januar 2016)

Einen Ford Focus MK1.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> @ Und wenns wieder teurer wird (was irgendwann anzunehmen ist) ....



Natürlich wird das wieder teurer. Aber ordentlich.

Aktuell ist der Benzinpreis nur im Keller, weil versucht wird, darüber die ganzen Despoten, Russland und den IS auszuhungern. Also alle, die Ihre Verbrechen und Kriege über Öl finanzieren. 

Aber glaub ja nicht, uns wird was geschenkt. Sobald sich die Interessenlagen ändert, werden die Benzinpreise in astronomische Höhen schießen und die holen alles wieder rein.


----------



## s-icon (30. Januar 2016)

Sollen die doch die Steuer einführen, dann bin ich weg


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Januar 2016)

Dann werden wir demnächst wohl solche Bilder zu Gesicht bekommen 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IeKY6dZs8.../s1600/west-coast-customs_ferrari-enzo_r2.jpg


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Sollen die doch die Steuer einführen, dann bin ich weg



Du bist dann quasi auch ein Flüchtling.


----------



## s-icon (30. Januar 2016)

Teilzeit Flüchtling bitte.
Mein Geld verdiene ich immer noch hier und im Sommer ist es mir dort zu heiss.

Oder man versucht mitHybridtechnik etwas Benzin zu sparen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der Schäuble hat echt den Arsch offen,



Der gibt beim Abwinken dieser Regel bestimmt noch standing ovations... achnee warte mal. 
Mal ganz ehrlich und dann wundern die Politiker über die schlechte Stimmung im Land und über die brennenden Asylantenheime. Nicht das ich so ein Verhalten gut finde (ganz und gar nicht), aber wer den Mob mit solchen dummen Vorschlägen provoziert braucht sich über brennende Fackeln und Leute mit Mistgabeln eben nicht wundern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Januar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir die Tage überlegt, ob ich mir nicht ein paar Alus auf mein Auto schmeißen sollte. Nach einer Zeit bin ich auf Rodas TSW Edge gestoßen. Diese sind relativ günstig zu erwerben. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diese auf meine Auto passen. Laut dem Herstellerdatenblatt würden nur 17" 215/40 7Jx17H2 ET49 passen. Die von mir gefunden Felgen besitzen aber die Maße 17" 225/45 7Jx17H2 ET42.
> 
> ...



Musst mal in Foren gucken, was man maximal auf dem Auto an Breite+ET fahren kann.

Tieferlegungsfedern ändern nichts an der Freigängigkeit, passt es mit OEM Federn, passt es auch mit Tieferlegungsfedern.



Riverna schrieb:


> Der gibt beim Abwinken dieser Regel bestimmt noch standing ovations... achnee warte mal.
> Mal ganz ehrlich und dann wundern die Politiker über die schlechte Stimmung im Land und über die brennenden Asylantenheime. Nicht das ich so ein Verhalten gut finde (ganz und gar nicht), aber wer den Mob mit solchen dummen Vorschlägen provoziert braucht sich über brennende Fackeln und Leute mit Mistgabeln eben nicht wundern.



+1 
Allerdings wundern sie sich offiziell ja nicht über die schlechte Stimmung. Es wird immer noch so getan, als ob alles in bester Ordnung ist.
Sowas regt mich persönlich am meisten auf.
Die ollen Politiker (und die Medien) erzählen immer wie gut doch alles läuft, doch die Realität spricht von offizieller Seite niemand aus.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Januar 2016)

Sorry Freunde, aber eine Person, die auf dem Weg nach Deutschland drei bis vier sichere Staaten überquert, ist alles nur kein Flüchtling.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2016)

Doch ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling...


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2016)

Ich hab gehört, Monaco nimmt Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge auf  (Also Steuerflüchtlinge mit Millionen auf dem Konto...)

In Irland sind Großkonzerne sehr willkommen, bald gibt es bestimmt auch 3 Monate steuerfrei, Allnet-Flat und ein iPhone 6S gratis für Neukunden ab 2 Milliarden Dollar Gewinn pro Jahr.

Die sollten mal mehr Steuern zahlen, damit könnte man nicht nur die Flüchtlingskrise bewältigen, sondern auch mal in Bildung etc. investieren.

Die armen Pendler zur Kasse zu bitten, ist nicht die beste Idee...


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2016)

Wenns denn unbedingt sein soll, warum dann nicht einzeln und fertig? Also einfach sagen, dass von jedem Bürger 5 EUR im Monat erhoben werden, ein Jahr lang und gut. Warum auf den Sprit? Ganz einfach... weil wenn diese Steuer erst einmal da ist, bleibt sie auch. Selbst wenn in zwei Jahren alles schon wieder ganz anders aussehen sollte und von Flüchtlingen nichts mehr zu hören wäre... die Steuer würde bleiben. Mehr steckt da mMn nicht hinter.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2016)

Ist halt wie mit dem Soli, der sollte auch nicht so lange laufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich zum Tanken rüber zu den Campern. Ist 15 Minuten von mir, die paar km nehme ich da in Kauf, als dass ich diesem ganzen refugees welcome Chaos auch noch Geld nachwerfe.


Die Idee ist echt gut. Problem bei mir ist das es etwa 150km eine Tour sind. Das heist ich müsste schon ziemlich viel Sprit mitnehmen was auch nicht ganz ungefährlich ist...

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendeine Möglichkeit schwarz zu tanken und so diesen Aufschlag zu umgehen. Ansonsten muss ich mal gucken ob ich mir nen alten 190D kaufe, den man mit Lebensmittel-Pflanzenöl fahren kann. Dann kann ich es umgehen diese ******* zu unterstützen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist halt wie mit dem Soli, der sollte auch nicht so lange laufen.


Mit dem Soli habe ich kein Problem. Das Geld bekommen ja immerhin keine Leute die Frauen vergewaltigen, versuchen meinen Kumpel auszurauben, Mitarbeiter bei uns im Showroom zusammenschlagen, die Kinder von einem Bekannten in ihrem eigenen Haus ausrauben oder im Supermarkt für etwa 1000€ pro Tag Sachen klauen, wo die Rechnung an die Stadt geht, damit nicht so viel Aufsehen erregt wird.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2016)

Das geht auf Alle. Güter müssen ja transportiert werden. Also steigen auch die Lebenshaltungskosten, da die Industrie den Flüchtlingssoli, also die gestiegenen Energie|Transportkosten, auf die Kunden umlegen wird. 

Der Autofahrer zahlt also quasi dann zweimal. Einmal beim Tanken und einmal beim Einkaufen :?


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2016)

Warum kann ich Beiträge im mobilen Design nicht melden?

Bitte keine Hetze gegen Flüchtlinge, vor allem keine Pauschalisierungen. Das hatten wir schon mal und ein paar Jahre später hatten wir 6 Millionen Juden weniger. Klar begehen Flüchtlinge auch Straftaten und es sind vermutlich sogar mehr als der Durchschnitt, einfach weil viele Flüchtlinge psychisch angeschlagen (sie sind immerhin vor dem Krieg geflohen) und arm sind, was die Taten nicht entschuldigt, aber zumindest die (vermutlich) erhöhte Kriminalität erklärt. Leute, die nur zum Stehlen nach Deutschland kommen - da gibt es bestimmt einige -, zählen für mich nicht als Flüchtlinge, da sollte man differenzieren.

So, und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema, das ist hier immer noch der Auto-Thread.


----------



## Riverna (31. Januar 2016)

Es hetzt niemand gegen Flüchtlinge, sondern gegen Politiker. Die Flüchtlinge sind mir persönlich egal... selber Schuld wenn man soviele rein lässt.


----------



## Anticrist (31. Januar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit dem Soli habe ich kein Problem. Das Geld bekommen ja immerhin keine Leute die Frauen vergewaltigen, versuchen meinen Kumpel auszurauben, Mitarbeiter bei uns im Showroom zusammenschlagen, die Kinder von einem Bekannten in ihrem eigenen Haus ausrauben oder im Supermarkt für etwa 1000€ pro Tag Sachen klauen, wo die Rechnung an die Stadt geht, damit nicht so viel Aufsehen erregt wird.



Stimmt.. all diese Dinge gab es im guten Deutschland nicht.. das kam alles erst mit diesen ganzen Kriminellen über die Grenze 

btt: Da mir Mercedes, trotz Bestellung, bis heute keinen GLE 450 AMG Coupe zur Probefahrt anbieten konnte, wollen Sie mich jetzt mit einem GLE 63 AMG trösten 
Ist den Schonmal jemand gefahren ?


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2016)

GLE? Du meinst sicher "Geely"


Geely Mobile


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2016)

Machs nicht, dann findest du den 450 nachher nur langweilig.

@Seabound


----------



## Zeiss (31. Januar 2016)

@Magogan: Du hast NICHTS verstanden, deswegen solltest Du einfach mal die Finger von der Tastatur lassen. Es hetzt KEINER gegen Flüchtlinge, was TheBadFrag schreibt, ist leider Tatsache. Und wie ich es schon geschrieben habe, KEINER der zwei bis drei sichere Staaten überquert um nach Deutschland zu kommen darf sich ein Flüchtling nennen, das ist BULLSHIT und gequirlte Sch**sse.

@Antichrist: Ich habe noch nie davon gehört, dass jemand im SuperMarkt Lebensmittel für 1000€ klaut und die Rechnung an den Staat geht, also letzendlich an Dich und mich. DAS kam mit den "Fluchtlingen".


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2016)

Na da kann ich ja froh sein, dass die Flüchtlinge gegenüber meiner Arbeit so ruhig sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2016)

Auch wenn das hier nicht das Thema ist, bei uns in der Kleinstadt (15000 Einwohner) ist nie was los. Die einzigen Polizeiberichte waren Unfälle oder mal ein geklautes Auto . 
Das hat sich seit kurzer Zeit verändert. In den letzten 2 Wochen wurden bei uns 2 Frauen nachmittags und Abends (eine davon Schwanger) von einer Gruppe Ausländer aufgehalten, geschubst und sexuell belästigt/angefast. 
Sowas gabs hier sonst nie. Meine Freundin hatte letztens schon Angst als eine Gruppe Ausländer auf ihrem Weg gelaufen sind, da ist sie lieber ein paar Minuten länger beim Arzt drinnen geblieben und gewartet bis sie außer Sicht sind. 
Das ist einfach krass und das ist definitiv kein Zufall. Hier in der Stadt bekommt man sowas sofort mit. 

Natürlich würde ich das ebenfalls nicht auf alle Flüchtlinge übertragen, aber ich habe auch schon andere Geschichten gehört von Verwandten die woanders leben, da kommt es auch zu solchen Vorfällen, gerade Abends und in Supermärkten. 

Aber ich denke wir sollten wirklich zum Thema zurückkommen, auch wenn sicher jeder hier was dazu sagen möchte  (ging mir ja auch nicht anders).


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Februar 2016)

Das Thema ist halt allgemeint zur Zeit den meisten sehr wichtig. Bei uns kommt es mittlerweile auch häufig zu Übergriffen (11.000 Seelen Dorf). PCGH ist leider das einzige Forum das ich kenne, in dem darüber nicht geschrieben werden darf im Politik Bereich.


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das Thema ist halt allgemeint zur Zeit den meisten sehr wichtig. Bei uns kommt es mittlerweile auch häufig zu Übergriffen (11.000 Seelen Dorf). *PCGH ist leider das einzige Forum das ich kenne, in dem darüber nicht geschrieben werden darf im Politik Bereich.*



 Dann guck doch in den AFD/PEGIDA thread, da kannst du gerne deine Meinung äußern.....
Ich finde momentan problematisch, dass bei uns in der Nähe haufenweise Fehlmeldungen über facebook die Runde machen. Das wird sogar meinen Freunden, die Flüchtlingen äußerst kritisch(!) gegenüberstehen,  langsam unheimlich.
Da ist alles bei, Einbrüche, Antatschen und sogar eine Vergewaltigung --> und davon ist in wahrheit gar nichts passiert. Die Stadt hat 18.000 Einwohnerm und sie haben 200 Flüchtlinge.....die fallen im Stadtbild kaum auf. Es gab in der gesamten Zeit lediglich 2 Ladendiebstäle, und einer davon wurde von einem Russen begangen.
Wie gesagt, die Verbrechen sollten auf keinen Fall verschwiegen werden, aber es darf auch nichts dazu gedichtet werden.....das bringt keinem was.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2016)

Doch ist passiert, man muß seine Infos halt nicht bei Facebook, sondern bei den Polizeiberichten holen (online einsehbar).


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Doch ist passiert, man muß seine Infos halt nicht bei Facebook, sondern bei den Polizeiberichten holen (online einsehbar).



Ich sage nicht das es bei euch nicht passiert ist, sondern dass es *in meiner alten Heimat* nicht passiert ist. Deshalb hat sich da die Polizei sogar an die Presse gewandt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warum kann ich Beiträge im mobilen Design nicht melden?
> 
> Bitte keine Hetze gegen Flüchtlinge, vor allem keine Pauschalisierungen. Das hatten wir schon mal und ein paar Jahre später hatten wir 6 Millionen Juden weniger. Klar begehen Flüchtlinge auch Straftaten und es sind vermutlich sogar mehr als der Durchschnitt, einfach weil viele Flüchtlinge psychisch angeschlagen (sie sind immerhin vor dem Krieg geflohen) und arm sind, was die Taten nicht entschuldigt, aber zumindest die (vermutlich) erhöhte Kriminalität erklärt. Leute, die nur zum Stehlen nach Deutschland kommen - da gibt es bestimmt einige -, zählen für mich nicht als Flüchtlinge, da sollte man differenzieren.
> 
> So, und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema, das ist hier immer noch der Auto-Thread.


Sorry das ich nochmal nen bischen OT schreiben muss aber das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen.

Deiner Meinung nach soll ich mich also ausrauben und zusammenschlagen lassen, nur weil diese armen Flüchtlinge so traumatisiert sind? WTF was stimmt mit dir nicht? Ich wurde bis jetzt auch schon 2 Mal angegriffen allerdings ist mir bis auf einen kleinen Schnitt am Finger nichts passiert, weil ich mich vorbereitet habe. Ohne Bewaffnung kann man bei uns quasi nicht mehr auf die Straße, alleine schon gar nicht mehr. Vor den Flüchtlingen ist das spannenste was bei uns aufm Dorf mal passiert ist, eine Kneipenschlägerei von ein paar besoffenen. Jetzt muss man aufpassen das man abends lebend vom Kollegen nach hause kommt. Das schlimmste an allem ist das die Polizei rein gar nix unternimmt, man ist auf sich allein gestellt.

Wörtliches Zitat eines Polizisten zum Fall wo die Kinder eines Bekannten in ihrem Haus ausgeraubt wurden:"Wir empfehlen ihnen in der jetzigen Zeit ein wenig vorsichtiger zu sein und die Fenster und Türen im EG geschlossen zu halten." WTF?



Anticrist schrieb:


> Stimmt.. all diese Dinge gab es im guten Deutschland nicht.. das kam alles erst mit diesen ganzen Kriminellen über die Grenze


Du solltest vielleicht mal aus deiner Edelsiedlung rausgehen und erleben was wirklich abgeht. Nimm mindestens ein Kampfmesser und eine taktische Taschenlampe mit, sonst bist du aufgeschmissen.


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2016)

Ich finde beide Extreme unsinnig, "die Flüchtlinge sind alle Ärzte, gebildet und tun keinem was!" und "man kann sich nicht mehr raus trauen weil das alles Verbrecher sind." Beides stimmt nicht.
Kleiner Fun Fact --> bei mir vor der Bürotür stehe jetzt gerade ca. 100 Flüchtlinge, ich musste schon mehrmals durch die Schlange durch gehen und ich wurde weder bedroht, geschlagen noch ausgeraubt.
......
Lasst uns wieder über Autos schreiben!

Meiner ist momentan pottdreckig......aber bei dem Mistwetter waschen bringt auch irgendwie nix.
Wie steht ihr dazu, waschen auch wenn man weiß das er morgen wieder so aussieht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Februar 2016)

Ich hab meinen am WE schon mal für wärmere Temperaturen vorbereitet (großen upgrade LLK eingebaut)


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Waschen wäre mal ne gute Idee. 
Nach knapp 1000km Autobahn mit nasser salzgestreuter Fahrbahn, ist mein Auto doch etwas dreckig.


----------



## Jimiblu (1. Februar 2016)

Joa meiner sieht auch aus wie sau, hab leider keine garage. 
Da müsste ich wohl jede  tag waschen,  da ich gezwungenermaßen direkt an der straße parken muss. Wenn da morgens der berufsverkehr durch ist siehts eh aus wie sau


----------



## Useful (1. Februar 2016)

Ich war letztens erst in der Textilwäsche, war danach sehr sauber, bis jetzt hält es sich noch ganz gut, das Heck sieht aber auch wieder aus.....

Zwischendurch waschen sollte man wie ich finde schon, der Dreck sollte halt zur Schonung des Lacks doch einmal ab. Dazu gabs auch eine schöne Unterbodenwäsche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2016)

Meine Felgen sind mitlerweile tief Anthrazit(waren mal silber). Beim dem Dreck im Moment auf der Straße lohnt das nicht. Nur die Scheinwerfer putze ich jede Woche min. 1 Mal, damit noch Licht rauskommt.

Die Auspuffendrohre hatten eine Zeit lang auch schöne Salzstacheln. Bestimmt 10mm dick mit Salz verkrustet.


----------



## Useful (1. Februar 2016)

Die Felgen wasche ich schon ab und an, damit sich da nicht so schnell Bremsstaub einbrennt oder anderer Dreck sich festsetzt. Aber wie gesagt, wird eh wieder sofort dreckig


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2016)

Och, mit Bremsstaub hab ich kein Problem. Den kann man bei meinen Klötzen einfach mit Wasser wieder abspülen. Die Funken, die sich in den Felgenlack einbrennen sind da schon wesendlich blöder.  Ist zum Glück bei den Winterrädern eher nicht gegeben...


----------



## Useful (1. Februar 2016)

Da hast du recht 

Und der Bremsstaub ist ja mit nem halbwegs guten Felgenreiniger nicht das Problem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2016)

Felgenreiniger nehme ich nur, wenn die Felgen nicht am Auto sind... Dafür ist mir die Bremse zu schade, um die mit Felgenreiniger einzusprühen.  Danach kann man die erstmal wieder 50km einfahren, bevor die wieder ordentlich funktioniert... ...von dem riesen Rostansatz mal ganz abgesehen... Felgenreiniger ist echtes Teufelszeug.


----------



## Useful (1. Februar 2016)

Also wenn möglich nehme ich den auch nicht, aber der hilft manchmal echt gut. Passe immer sehr gut auf dass da nichts von auf die Bremsen kommt und kaufe auch keine aggressiven Reiniger, also so Neutralzeug. Und vor der Fahrt bremse ich alles schön trocken. Und abgespült wird natürlich auch gründlich.


----------



## Jimiblu (1. Februar 2016)

Mit Salz und so hab ich eh keine Probleme, hier hats noch nicht geschneit dieses Jahr (bis auf einmal kurz für ne halbe stunde)


----------



## Useful (1. Februar 2016)

Bei uns hats auch nicht so stark geschneit. War mal ein paar Tage etwas mehr Schnee aber sonst nichts. Und jetzt ist es wieder fast 10 Grad


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Wasser, Seife und nen Schwamm.
Reicht zum Felgen putzen.
Felgenreiniger benutze ich schon jahrelang nicht mehr, da kann ich auch gleich starke Säure/Lauge draufkippen.


----------



## Useful (1. Februar 2016)

Da habt ihr auch recht. Habe Felgenreiniger auch nur ein mal letztes Jahr benutzt, meine Sommerräder habe ich dann auch nur noch mit Schwamm, Bürste, Seife und Hochdruckreiniger gewaschen als die Winterräder drauf kamen. Dann werde ich das auch wohl nicht mehr benutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Das letzte Mal als ich nen Felgenreiniger benutzt habe, war es leicht windig.
5m weiter stand ne Pflanze von meiner Mutter, die sah nach nem Tag nicht mehr gesund aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2016)

Du musst den Reiniger auch auf die Felge machen.  Das bringt nix, wenn du 5 Meter weiter die olle Pflanze einsprühst, davon wird nix sauber.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Clown verschluckt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2016)

Du benutzt kein Reiniger mehr weil du daneben sprühst? Ahja  

Ich würde mein Reiniger nicht mehr missen wollen, allein wie sich der Dreck rot färbt, macht Spaß


----------



## s-icon (1. Februar 2016)

Bei meinen Felgen wird vor jeder Saison Swizöl Autobahn draufgemacht, danach reicht einfaches Abspritzen mit Wasser.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Februar 2016)

Bei mir färbt er sich Lila. Das Problem mit dem Danach einfahren hab ich nicht. Fahre etwa 60 Kilometer am Tag, da ist das völlig wurscht.

Richtig beschissen ist der W5 Reiniger aus dem Lidl. Das Zeug brennt in der Nase und auf der Haut, läuft aber viel zu schnell von der Felge. Das mieseste daran ist, dass der Sprühkopf den Inhalt selbst nicht verträgt und die Rückstellfeder nach dem ersten nutzen innerhalb von ein paar Tagen weg gammelt und man den dann eigentlich nicht mehr gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2016)

Ich hab schwarze Felgen. Da muss man nicht putzen. Wenn ich mir mal wieder ne Schramme in die Felge fahre macht das auch nix. Nach ein paar 100 Kilometern fällt das wegen dem Bremsstaub nicht mehr auf. Die Felge repariert sich durch den Schmutz quasi wie von selbst. Ich hab auch mal die Felgenschäden mit Edding wieder schwarz gemalt, aber das lohnt nicht. Einfach die schwarzen Felgen nicht schrubben und nach ner gewissen Zeit sieht niemand mehr die Macken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2016)

Das nächste mal empfehle ich dir Stahlfelgen. Da ist es egal ob Macken drin sind, sehen so oder so kacke aus


----------



## Useful (1. Februar 2016)

Kannst ja Radkappen drauf machen, schützen dann die Stahlfelge und wenn Kratzer rein kommen wieder neue drauf, wenn man da Kratzer überhaupt richtig sieht


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das nächste mal empfehle ich dir Stahlfelgen. Da ist es egal ob Macken drin sind, sehen so oder so kacke aus



Ich hab kurz vor Weihnachten die OZ Ultraleggera HLT in 19 Zoll geschossen. Find ich für mein Auto aber fast zu filigran. Felgen waren Silber matt. Kumpel hat sie schwarz lackiert und sind nun die Winterreifen drauf. In schwarz passts perfekt zum weißen Auto und putzen muss ich nun auch nicht.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meine Sommerfelgen hab ich mir im Herbst beim Einparken die Macke da aufem Foto reingefahren. Mit Edding kurz drüber und dann bissel Bremsstaub vom Bremsen und das sieht kein Mensch mehr. Einfach super.

EDIT: Waren meine alten Winterfelgen, wie ich grad sehe. Bei dem ganzen Getausche, kommt man durcheinander. Borbet waren die Wintergelgen vor den  OZ und auf die OZ kommen nach dem Winter wohl auch die Sommerreifen drauf.


----------



## Riverna (1. Februar 2016)

RB25DET raus, RB26DET rein mit kleinerem Lader dafür mehr Leistung.  Mal sehen ob die 600PS fallen, die 500PS auf jedenfall. Langsam sollte ich auch über ein Leistungsupdate nachdenken... das kann so nicht weitergehen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2016)

Ist das nicht eigentlich nen RB26DETT?


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2016)

Singleturbo Umbau, darum ein DET.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2016)

Hab ich fast gedacht.


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2016)

Heut hab ich von Mannheim bis Rüsselsheim nen Porsche 911 Turbo GT2 vor mir gehabt. War eigentlich ganz nett und wir sind im dichten Verkehr bissel geraced. Natürlich hatte ich keine Chance. Wenn der Typ aufs Gas gelatscht ist, dachte ich, ich parke auf der Autobahn. Wegen dem Verkehr kam er aber nicht weg. Wir hätten uns dann wegen nem aufgebrezeltem Audi Kombi beide fast auf ner Sperrfläche zerlegt. Und das Ganze bei so ca. 250 km/h rum. Der GT2 hatte vielleicht bissel wenig Abstand zum Audi und ich hatte vielleicht bissel wenig Abstand zum Porsche. Und auf einmal waren wir auf ner Sperrfläche und die BAB hat sich von 3 auf 2 Spuren verengt. Das die Sperrfläche kam, hab ich wegen dem fehlenden Abstand nicht gesehen. Der Porsche wegen dem fehlenden Abstand zum Audi wohl auch nicht. Wir mussten dann beide bei 250 im letzten Moment nach rechts auf die Spur in den wesentlich langsamer fliesenden Verkehr rein. Zum Glück, war da ne Lücke. Aber ohne Vollbremsung ging das nicht ab. Wenn da keine Lücke gewesen wäre, ich mag garnicht dran denken. 

Was ich ma sagen muss, so ein Porsche GT2 klingt total *******. Einfach nur dumpfes saulautes Gebrumme und Geföhne. Einfach nicht schön oder irgendwie sportlich. Aber ansonsten wirklich ein beeindruckendes Auto.


----------



## s-icon (2. Februar 2016)

Manchmal zweifle ich beim lesen deiner Texte, an deiner Eignung ein KFZ zu führen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2016)

Du übersiehst 3 Schilder hintereinander, die dich darauf hinweisen, dass die dritte Fahrspur endet?


----------



## Memphys (2. Februar 2016)

Mir hätte beim lesen des Textes spätestens bei "wir haben uns im dichten Verkehr ein Rennen geliefert" klar sein müssen wer das ist


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Manchmal zweifle ich beim lesen deiner Texte, an deiner Eignung ein KFZ zu führen.



Kann ich verstehen. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du übersiehst 3 Schilder hintereinander, die dich darauf hinweisen, dass die dritte Fahrspur endet?




Ja. Nix gesehen. War ich wohl zu sehr auf den Vordermann fixiert. Der hats ja auch nicht gesehen. War ne blöde Stelle ;0)




Memphys schrieb:


> Mir hätte beim lesen des Textes spätestens bei "wir haben uns im dichten Verkehr ein Rennen geliefert" klar sein müssen wer das ist



"Rennen" is ja erst mal nix Schlimmes. Wir haben halt spontan beschleunigt und gebremst und versucht dicht beieinander zu bleiben.  Aber alles im Rahmen des erlaubten Geschwindigkeitslimits. Ging ja wegen dem Verkehr nicht viel.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Februar 2016)

Da kann man eigentlich nur hoffen dass es im Falle ausser dir niemanden sonst erwischt... leider is Darwin da meistens nicht so konsequent


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2016)

Naja 
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StVO/29.html
Bußgeldkatalog - Bußgeld StVO Autorennen


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2016)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> leider is Darwin da meistens nicht so konsequent



Ich hab irgendwie immer Glück. Ohne Witze... 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/StVO/29.html
> Bußgeldkatalog - Bußgeld StVO Autorennen



Wir waren nie wirklich schneller als 130. Nur an besagter Stelle halt. Aber da war kein Limit. Und die Sperrfläche ist ja dafür da, sich zu retten, falls was schief geht.

So unterschiedlich sind übrigens die Wahrnehmungen. Postet man sowas im Sportrenault Forum im Thread "Megane RS Cup vs. Fremdmarke" sind die Reaktionen überwiegend positiv ^^.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2016)

Was hat denn die Geschwindigkeit damit zu tun?
Ihr wart 3 Autos und habt euch "geraced" wie du selber sagst.
Dabei habt ihr andere gefährdet, also 3 mal Führerschein weg.
Vor allem hast du vorher was von 250km/h gesagt.


Seabound schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind übrigens die Wahrnehmungen. Postet man sowas im Sportrenault Forum im Thread "Megane RS Cup vs. Fremdmarke" sind die Reaktionen überwiegend positiv ^^.


Dh da sind nur Lebensmüde unterwegs, die keinen Sinn für Verantwortung haben.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Februar 2016)

Was würdest du wohl zu den Leuten in einem N54 Forum sagen...


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2016)

Was ist ein N54?


----------



## deeeennis (2. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist ein N54?


Der Motor im BMW 335i Coupé aus der Baureihe E92


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2016)

Ah ok. Danke.


----------



## Useful (2. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Manchmal zweifle ich beim lesen deiner Texte, an deiner Eignung ein KFZ zu führen.




Oh ja, das tu ich auch, wenn man so die restlichen Texte liest denkt man, ok, netter Typ. Aber bitte pass doch besser auf. Rasen kannste aufm Nürburgring, da sind bestimmt auch viele Prosche


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dh da sind nur Lebensmüde unterwegs, die keinen Sinn für Verantwortung haben.



Ich denke eher geistig behindert, wenn sie das gut finden.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Februar 2016)

Hatte am WE einen E65 von einem Clubkollegen am Wickel gehabt mit den Problemen:

-> iDrive tot, komplett tot
-> Display geht nicht aus, wenn man den Schlüssel abzieht
-> MFL-Tasten gehen nicht
-> PDC tot, Bild wird angezeigt, aber keine Einblendung des Abstandes
-> Radio knackt (= MOST-Bus stürzt immer wieder ab)
-> keine Verbindung zum MOST-Ring

Und was war es am Ende? So ein bescheuertes TV-Free Modul.... Wie ich diese Teile doch hasse...


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich denke eher geistig behindert, wenn sie das gut finden.



Ich fand's nach dem ersten Schreck eigentlich auch ganz gut und ich bin Akademiker. Der Porschefahrer fand's scheinbar auch recht lustig. Zumindest hat er freundlich gewinkt und Daumen hoch gezeigt, als er Rüsselsheim raus is. Ganz so blöd kann der auch nicht sein. Wie sollte er sich sonst nen 250 000 € Porsche leisten?


----------



## Riverna (2. Februar 2016)

Dir müsste man stundenlang 
Hoffentlich nimmst du niemanden mit wenn du dich mal zum Krüppel fährst.

Wer so fährt kann zwischen den Ohren nicht viel haben, egal was der Kontostand sagt.


----------



## JaniZz (2. Februar 2016)

Dont feed the Troll... Immer lustig wie ihr euch verarschen lasst. 

Seabound ist hier, um euch auf die Palme zu bringen...

Aber so mancher hier rafft es nicht 

Genau so auch Typen wie thebadfrag und exitedletsplay.

Das sind forentrolle mehr nicht. 

Ignorieren und fertig... 

So musste mal gesagt werde.

Aber ne stimmt... 
wenn sie nicht wären,  wäre hier ja nichts mehr los[emoji14]

Also weiter machen!


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2016)

exite gibts nimmer. Und ich trolle nicht. Ich bin einfach nur authentisch und realistisch. Muss ja nicht jedem gefallen. Genau wie heute. Ich fand das einfach nur ein tolles Ereignis. Den GT2 auf der BAB zu treffen und wollte das einfach ein bissel hier rüberbringen. Ging aber wohl nach hinten los. Ich war kurz am Überlegen, das Video von meiner Dashcam zu posten. Aber das lass ich lieber mal. Wird eh nur gegen mich verwendet.


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2016)

Jetzt wo es wieder etwas wärmer war, wurde auch endlich mal wieder was geschafft. Mir ist bewusst das es aussieht wie auf dem Schlachtfeld, aber wo gearbeitet wird sieht es nun mal so aus.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2016)

So lange, wie du die Übersicht behältst is ja alles gut. So schlimm sieht's jetzt auch nicht aus.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Februar 2016)

Da hab ich schon ganz anderes gesehen... 
Hauptsache du kommst da zurecht.


----------



## JaniZz (3. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> exite gibts nimmer. Und ich trolle nicht. Ich bin einfach nur authentisch und realistisch. Muss ja nicht jedem gefallen. Genau wie heute. Ich fand das einfach nur ein tolles Ereignis. Den GT2 auf der BAB zu treffen und wollte das einfach ein bissel hier rüberbringen. Ging aber wohl nach hinten los. Ich war kurz am Überlegen, das Video von meiner Dashcam zu posten. Aber das lass ich lieber mal. Wird eh nur gegen mich verwendet.


Du schreibst extra provokant und das ist für mich trollen 

Du weißt womit du die Leute hier auf die Palme bringst und das nutzt du aus um dich zu amüsieren... 

Mit ist es egal und kann drüber schmunzeln,  will aber den anderen hier mal die Augen öffnen. 

Ich sage nicht, dass alles erlogen ist was du schreibst. 

Aber mach ruhig weiter, sonst wirds ja langweilig[emoji14]


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2016)

"Rennen" gegen einen GT2... ...wohl eher ein gemüdlich fahrender GT2, wo du verzweifelt dranbleiben wolltest...


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> .
> 
> Aber mach ruhig weiter, sonst wirds ja langweilig[emoji14]



Wenn du das sagst. 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> "Rennen" gegen einen GT2... ...wohl eher ein gemüdlich fahrender GT2, wo du verzweifelt dranbleiben wolltest...



Bubele, lies ma genau,  was ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bubele, lies ma genau,  was ich geschrieben hab.


Habe ich, deswegen hatte ich das ja auch geschrieben.

Rennen = Zwei gleichwertige Autos und Fahrer, die wechselseitig versuchen schneller zu sein

Kein Rennen = Zwei absolut unterschiedliche Autos und Fahrer, wo das eine Auto nur ein Chance hat aufzuholen, wenn der schnellere durch externe Einflüsse ausgebremst wird.

Mag dir vielleicht vorkommen das auf der Autobahn schnell hintereinander fahren ein Rennen ist... Für die meisten nennt sich das Alltag.  Über eine Sperrfläche fahren, weil man min. 3 Schilder hineinander übersehen hat nenne ich "schlafen" und nicht "rennen."
Selbst wenn ich jemanden anschiebe kann ich wunderbar die Schilder lesen. Wenn man allein durch dichtes Auffahren bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten schon den ultimativen Rausch bekommt, sollte man das lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habe ich, deswegen hatte ich das ja auch geschrieben.
> 
> Rennen = Zwei gleichwertige Autos und Fahrer, die wechselseitig versuchen schneller zu sein
> 
> Kein Rennen = Zwei absolut unterschiedliche Autos und Fahrer, wo das eine Auto nur ein Chance hat aufzuholen, wenn der schnellere durch externe Einflüsse ausgebremst wird.




Echt jetzt? Hast du gekifft? Nur weil ich das Wort "geraced" verwendet hab? 

Wir sind einfach im dichten Verkehr hintereinander hergehakt. Der Typ war nett hat sich gefreut und alles war lustig. Keiner hat jemals an ein echtes Rennen gedacht.  Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich halt keinen Hobbyschumikomplex und kann schon ganz gut einschätzen, was jetzt real ist und was nicht. Kam aber auch genau so in meiner Ausgangspost rüber. 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mag dir vielleicht vorkommen das auf der Autobahn schnell hintereinander fahren ein Rennen ist... Für die meisten nennt sich das Alltag.  Über eine Sperrfläche fahren, weil man min. 3 Schilder hineinander übersehen hat nenne ich "schlafen" und nicht "rennen."
> Selbst wenn ich jemanden anschiebe kann ich wunderbar die Schilder lesen. Wenn man allein durch dichtes Auffahren bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten schon den ultimativen Rausch bekommt, sollte man das lieber sein lassen.



Beruhigend zu wissen, dass du mit deiner Rummel beim "Anschieben" von Minivans bei Tempo 180 noch Herr der Lage bist.

Ich hingegen war Tacho 275 auf Winterreifen die hoffentlich (so sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht) bis 250 ausgelegt sind und hab mich auf den Porsche verlassen, der die Situation auch komplett falsch eingeschätzt hat. War nicht toll, ist aber zum Glück gut gegangen. Wer da jetzt irgendwelche "Motorsportambitionen" reininterpretiert, hat leicht einen an der Murmel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hingegen war Tacho 275


Dein Auto ist mit 254 km/h angegeben. Da scheint der Tacho offensichtlich kaputt zu sein...


----------



## Zeiss (3. Februar 2016)

@Seabound: Eher hast Du eine an der Murmel, wenn Du voll Rotz mit Reifen fährst, die für die Geschwindigkeit nicht ausgelegt sind. Wenn es Dich wegzwirbelt, Dein Pech, aber wenn Du jemanden damit mitnimmst.........


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dein Auto ist mit 254 km/h angegeben. Da scheint der Tacho offensichtlich kaputt zu sein...



275 sind GPS 255. Also bitte, die Abweichung ist ja wohl realistisch. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> @Seabound: Eher hast Du eine an der Murmel, wenn Du voll Rotz mit Reifen fährst, die für die Geschwindigkeit nicht ausgelegt sind. Wenn es Dich wegzwirbelt, Dein Pech, aber wenn Du jemanden damit mitnimmst.........



Ich hab gekuckt. Die Reifen sind Y. Ich glaub, dass is bis 300. Aber genau sicher war ich mir nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BM7WTTeo_iE:140

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 2:20... Diese Monster dump pipe Flammen und dazu der Klang


----------



## KaiserKoenig (3. Februar 2016)

Selbst wenn ein reifen nur bis zu einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist, könnte man übers limit vom reifen fahren. Diese Maximalgeschwindigkeit von einem reifen wird bei maximallast und niedrigem Luftdruck ermittelt, sodass Reserven da sind. Wäre ja blöd und lebensgefährlich wenn der reifen sich sofort verabschiedet.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2016)

Ich sag zu alle dem jetzt einfach nix mehr. Wollte, ich hätte garnicht damit angefangen.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Februar 2016)

Ja, besser wäre es...


----------



## Useful (3. Februar 2016)

Das sowas kommt hättest du dir aber doch denken können, und so  ein Tempo, es war doch sicher nass auf der Fahrbahn?
Dass das gefährlich ist muss ich ja nicht weiter erwähnen, aber fahr doch bitte einfach vorsichtiger und zurückhaltender, so schwer ist das doch nicht.

Und ja das wars jetzt 

@ TheBadFrag

Mega nice 
Ich mag den Sound von Supras mit Turbo 
einfach nur genial
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BACxmVx74OI
Ab 1:02 hört man ihn


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2016)

Nein, nass wars glaub ich nicht. Im Nassen ist so 220-230 meine Grenze. Schneller mag ich da nicht. Abhängig natürlich davon, wieviel Wasser auf der Fahrbahn steht. Und selbstverständlich abhängig vom Tempolimit.


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nein, nass wars glaub ich nicht. Im Nassen ist so 220-230 meine Grenze. Schneller mag ich da nicht. Abhängig natürlich davon, wieviel Wasser auf der Fahrbahn steht. Und selbstverständlich abhängig vom Tempolimit.



Glaubst du das spielt ne Rolle mit deiner "Grenze" 220-230...

Vollkommen egal, wer bei viel Wasser meint er müsse um die 200 fahren, dem kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr helfen. Solche Typen sind Schuld an schweren Unfällen. Verantwortungsgefühl ist gleich null.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2016)

Tja und mMn sind Schuld an schweren Unfällen die, die einfach dauernd schneller fahren als erlaubt. 

Du scheinst mehr angezeigt zu bekommen als ich, wie funktioniert das? Bei mir schreibt er er glaubt nass war es nicht. Bei dir scheinbar etwas von "viel Wasser". Entweder das Forum, oder du hast ein Problem.


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2016)

Der schreibt doch je nachdem wieviel Wasser auf der Straße steht. Oder nicht?!

Wenn nass keine 200 oder überhöhte Geschwindigkeit allgemein. Selbst ohne Tempolimit ist um die 200 schon ne Hausnummer. So einfach ist das. Natürlich kannst du auch im Trockenen abfliegen aber Fakt ist das sich Gummi,Asphalt und Nässe außerordentlich schlecht miteinander vertragen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2016)

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Nass ist ja eh schon so eine Interpretationssache. Wenn der Asphalt einfach nur von der vorangegangenen Feuchtigkeit dunkel ist, jedoch kein Wasser in den Poren steht/fließt, dann gibt's kaum einen Unterschied. Auf einer Rennstrecke, oder Landstraße mit engen Kurven und allgemein stärkeren Winkeln, Sieht das anders aus als auf der Autobahn. Die erzeugt ja kaum Lenkbewegung und somit auch wenig Fliehkräfte.
Zudem ist die Nässe auch nur dann ein Problem wenn man meint Abstände so zu wählen wir wenns trocken wäre. Halt man mehr Bremsweg bereit, oder ist man vielleicht eh fast allein unterwegs, ist doch völlig egal ob man 180, oder 220 fährt.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2016)

Oh mein Gott. Ich halte mich recht genau an du Geschwindigkeitslimits. Wenn frei ist, kein stehendes Wasser und leichter Niesel, kann man auch schneller fahren. Das ist jetzt nicht so spektakulär. Wenn es stärker regnet, fahr ich natürlich angepasst. Bitte nicht so viel reininterpretieren.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Vollkommen egal, wer bei viel Wasser meint er  müsse um die 200 fahren, dem kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr  helfen. Solche Typen sind Schuld an schweren Unfällen.  Verantwortungsgefühl ist gleich null.



Sehe ich anders. Du gehört wohl zu der Menge "ahhh, es ist etwas feucht, ich fahre liebe 20 weniger als erlaubt..."

Wenn die Fahrbahn feucht ist, kann man auch Vmax fahren. Wenn der Vordermann aber so viel Wasser aufwirbelt, dass man mit ausreichend Abstand (= halber Tacho) nichts sieht, dann sollte man langsamer fahren.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Nass ist ja eh schon so eine Interpretationssache. Wenn der Asphalt einfach nur von der vorangegangenen Feuchtigkeit dunkel ist, jedoch kein Wasser in den Poren steht/fließt, dann gibt's kaum einen Unterschied. Auf einer Rennstrecke, oder Landstraße mit engen Kurven und allgemein stärkeren Winkeln, Sieht das anders aus als auf der Autobahn. Die erzeugt ja kaum Lenkbewegung und somit auch wenig Fliehkräfte.
> Zudem ist die Nässe auch nur dann ein Problem wenn man meint Abstände so zu wählen wir wenns trocken wäre. Halt man mehr Bremsweg bereit, oder ist man vielleicht eh fast allein unterwegs, ist doch völlig egal ob man 180, oder 220 fährt.



Genau so ist es. Und dazu kommt auch noch, mit was für einem Fahrzeug man unterwegs ist, welche Reifen man drauf hat (sprich Wasserverdrängung) und und und.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

200+ bei Regen zu fahren wenn die Sicht gut ist, ist absolut kein Problem mit ausreichend Profil. Bis man da Aquaplaning bekommt muss es aber schon richtig pissen. Mit ling-long-ding-dong Reifen sollte man das eher nicht versuchen...

Bei richtigen Gewitterschauern kann man eh nicht besonders flott unterwegs sein, weil man nix sieht.


----------



## Riverna (4. Februar 2016)

Das hat auch nichts mit den Reifen und deren Qualität zu tun. Ich will mal sehen wie einer von euch bei 200km/h die Karre auf der Straße hält wenn es kein 2T Schiff ist, gerade wenn die Karre nur knapp über 1 Tonne wiegt (wie viele Kleinwagen) ist es selbst bei 140km/h schon kritisch mit Aquaplaning. Das hat in meinen Augen auch nichts feige oder ängstlich zu tun, lieber fahre ich 10 Min länger und komm gesund an.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich genau so. Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben, es kommt auch auf das Auto an, mit dem man unterwegs ist


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das hat auch nichts mit den Reifen und deren Qualität zu tun. Ich will mal sehen wie einer von euch bei 200km/h die Karre auf der Straße hält wenn es kein 2T Schiff ist, gerade wenn die Karre nur knapp über 1 Tonne wiegt (wie viele Kleinwagen) ist es selbst bei 140km/h schon kritisch mit Aquaplaning. Das hat in meinen Augen auch nichts feige oder ängstlich zu tun, lieber fahre ich 10 Min länger und komm gesund an.



Richtig 



> Sehe ich anders. Du gehört wohl zu der Menge "ahhh, es ist etwas feucht, ich fahre liebe 20 weniger als erlaubt..."



Totaler Quatsch. Wie lange hast du nen Führerschein? Vermute nicht allzu lange. Das könnte man aus deiner Unbeschwertheit mit der du zu diesem Thema schreibst schließen.

Aber glaub mir, bei regennasser Fahrbahn habe ich in den Jahren in denen ich Auto fahre schon einiges gesehen und selbst erlebt, da sind nicht mal überhöhte Geschwindigkeiten nötig. Bin alles andere als ängstlich und rege mich selber über die Leute bei uns im Rheinland auf die bei zwei Regentropfen vergessen wo das Gaspedal ist aber volle Pulle heizen bei Regen und gar mit 200 auf Nasser Fahrbahn ist bescheuert in meinen Augen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch. Wie lange hast du nen Führerschein? Vermute nicht allzu lange. Das könnte man aus deiner Unbeschwertheit mit der du zu diesem Thema schreibst schließen.



Seit 15 Jahren...



orca113 schrieb:


> Aber glaub mir, bei regennasser Fahrbahn habe ich in den Jahren in denen ich Auto fahre schon einiges gesehen und selbst erlebt, da sind nicht mal überhöhte Geschwindigkeiten nötig. Bin alles andere als ängstlich und rege mich selber über die Leute bei uns im Rheinland auf die bei zwei Regentropfen vergessen wo das Gaspedal ist aber volle Pulle heizen bei Regen und gar mit 200 auf Nasser Fahrbahn ist bescheuert in meinen Augen.



Aha... Ja wie jetzt? Bei einpaar Tropfen Gaspedal nicht finden, aber bei Regen Vollgas?

Wenn Du es für bescheuert hälst, ist es Deine Sache. Ich passe meine Fahrweise den Witterungs- und Sichtbedienungen an und wenn sie es erlauben bei Regen 200 zu fahren, dann tue ich das auch.


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2016)

> Aha... Ja wie jetzt? Bei einpaar Tropfen Gaspedal nicht finden, aber bei Regen Vollgas?



Lies noch mal genau.

Es ist Banane bei ein bis zwei Tropfen zu fahren als leide man unter Angstzuständen und noch dämlicher ist es zu glauben man könne die Physik überlisten weil man meint man habe das richtige Fahrzeug oder die richtige Ausstattung wie "gute" Reifen etc. Extreme Geschwindigkeit bei Regen oder bei nasser Fahrbahn ist genauso wenig angebracht wie extremes Schleichen und damit ein fahrendes Hindernis zu sein.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2016)

Lies mal nochmal den letzten Satz meines vorherigen Posts genau durch...

Und Reifen mit genug Profil, dem richtigen Luftdruck und einem Profil, der halbwegs mit Wasser zu Recht kommt, ist es kein Problem. Wenn da 2 cm Wasser auf der Fahrbahn stehen, dann sieht es anders aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das hat auch nichts mit den Reifen und deren Qualität zu tun. Ich will mal sehen wie einer von euch bei 200km/h die Karre auf der Straße hält wenn es kein 2T Schiff ist, gerade wenn die Karre nur knapp über 1 Tonne wiegt (wie viele Kleinwagen) ist es selbst bei 140km/h schon kritisch mit Aquaplaning. Das hat in meinen Augen auch nichts feige oder ängstlich zu tun, lieber fahre ich 10 Min länger und komm gesund an.


Bei 140 Aquaplaning? Das muss aber schon ne Riesenfütze sein bei nem ziemlich krassen Gewitterschauer. Es schaffen bei 140 aufzuschwimmen dazu gehört schon einiges oder man fährt Semislicks.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2016)

Übrigens, ich brauche für den 7er neue Sommerreifen. Empfehlungen? Die Größe 245/45R19 und 275/40R19.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab gekuckt. Die Reifen sind Y. Ich glaub, dass is bis 300. Aber genau sicher war ich mir nicht.


Was fährst du für ne Grösse,  dass es da Y gibt.
Bei mir, 225/40 18, gab's nur V zu kaufen.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 140 Aquaplaning? Das muss aber schon ne Riesenfütze sein bei nem ziemlich krassen Gewitterschauer. Es schaffen bei 140 aufzuschwimmen dazu gehört schon einiges oder man fährt Semislicks.




Ich hab auch schon bei 100 Km/h Aquaplaning gehabt. Kommt einfach auf die Tiefe der Pfütze an. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was fährst du für ne Grösse,  dass es da Y gibt.
> Bei mir, 225/40 18, gab's nur V zu kaufen.



Oder V. Kann auch sein. Dann sind die Sommerreifen Y. Wie gesagt, ich war mir da nicht ganz sicher. Ich fahr Falken Eurowinter. Sollte V sein.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Hatte mich nur gewundert, da Winterreifen eher selten W oder Y sind.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2016)

Ich muss mal auf den Reifen schauen. Im Internet haben die wohl unterschiedliche Indexes. Abhängig von der Größe. Ich hab auch 225 40/18.


----------



## Lee (4. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 140 Aquaplaning? Das muss aber schon ne Riesenfütze sein bei nem ziemlich krassen Gewitterschauer. Es schaffen bei 140 aufzuschwimmen dazu gehört schon einiges oder man fährt Semislicks.



Das hängt auch von der Fahrbahn ab. Die A92 Deggendorf-München ist z.B. ne uralte grattlige Bettonpiste, bei der kein Tropfen Wasser versickert und die bei Nässe extrem rutschig wird. Da kommt man sehr schnell ins Rutschen, auch bei wenig Tempo.


----------



## s-icon (4. Februar 2016)

200 bei leichtem Regen und minimaler feuchtem Boden sind doch noch problemlos machbar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich brauche für den 7er neue Sommerreifen. Empfehlungen? Die Größe 245/45R19 und 275/40R19.



Pirelli PZero bzw. Continental SportContact 5
Den Michelin PSS gibt's leider nicht in deiner Größe für die VA, sonst hätte ich den vorgeschlagen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich muss mal auf den Reifen schauen. Im Internet haben die wohl unterschiedliche Indexes. Abhängig von der Größe. Ich hab auch 225 40/18.


Wollte auch mehr als V, nur hatte ich in der Grösse keine Anderen gefunden.
Die haben im Reifenladen eh schon komisch geguckt, als ich denen gesagt habe was ich für Winterreifen will.
Anscheinend fahren die meisten im Winter doch noch 16" oder 17" "Vollgummireifen".
Hatte vorher auch 205/50/17 und das war einfach grauenhaft.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Pirelli PZero bzw. Continental SportContact 5
> Den Michelin PSS gibt's leider nicht in deiner Größe für die VA, sonst hätte ich den vorgeschlagen.



Danke Dir. Die sind ja sogar preiswert, im Vergleich zu den Winterreifen. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die haben im Reifenladen eh schon komisch geguckt, als ich denen gesagt habe was ich für Winterreifen will.



Der Reifenfritze, der meine Winterreifen aufgezogen hat (habe die Reifen hinschicken lassen und dann die Felgen + Auto hingebracht), hat auch erstmal doof geschaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wollte auch mehr als V, nur hatte ich in der Grösse keine Anderen gefunden.
> Die haben im Reifenladen eh schon komisch geguckt, als ich denen gesagt habe was ich für Winterreifen will.
> Anscheinend fahren die meisten im Winter doch noch 16" oder 17" "Vollgummireifen".
> Hatte vorher auch 205/50/17 und das war einfach grauenhaft.



Winterreifen ist echt ne Qual. Ich hab in meiner Größe für hinten quasi keine Auswahl (225/40R18 und 255/35R18).



Zeiss schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Die sind ja sogar preiswert, im Vergleich zu den Winterreifen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Naja in 225/40/18 gibts schon einiges, jedenfalls mehr als früher.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2016)

235/45R17 hat jedenfalls ein paar Anrufe benötigt. Flacher als 40 finde ich eh zu rumpelig.


----------



## s-icon (4. Februar 2016)

Habe hinten 245/ 35 20 und 295/30 20 drauf mit W Geschwindigkeitsindex
Kann mich eigentlich bezüglich Auswahl nicht beschweren, von jedem Premium Hersteller gibt es was.


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Habe hinten 245/ 35 20 und 295/30 20 drauf



Fährt sich das nicht komisch? Just kidding


----------



## s-icon (4. Februar 2016)

Überhaupt nicht, ich habe an der linken Seite schmalere Reifen drauf, damit ich bei Autobahnausfahrten mehr Grip bei höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeiten habe 
Das gleicht das weniger an Grip aus, was ich beim Kurveninneren Rad habe


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2016)

Ok, ich habe V bei den Winterreifen. Max. 240. Das passt. Hatte schon befürchtet, ich darf nur 210 oder so. 

Winterreifen Falken | reifen.com - Markenreifen, KomplettrÃ¤der und Felgen richtig gÃ¼nstig


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

H gibts in der Grösse normal nur von Billiganbietern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon bei 100 Km/h Aquaplaning gehabt. Kommt einfach auf die Tiefe der Pfütze an.


Das muss aber schon eine Wasserdurchfahrt gewesen sein, oder du hattest zu wenig Profil.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Pirelli PZero bzw. Continental SportContact 5
> Den Michelin PSS gibt's leider nicht in deiner Größe für die VA, sonst hätte ich den vorgeschlagen.


Die beiden hätte ich auch gewählt. Sind top Reifen.



Lee schrieb:


> Das hängt auch von der Fahrbahn ab. Die A92  Deggendorf-München ist z.B. ne uralte grattlige Bettonpiste, bei der  kein Tropfen Wasser versickert und die bei Nässe extrem rutschig wird.  Da kommt man sehr schnell ins Rutschen, auch bei wenig Tempo.


Rutschen und Aquaplaning hat so rein gar nichts miteinander zu tun. 98% aller Autofahrer wissen nicht mal wie sich Aquaplaning anfühlt, weil sie es noch nie hatten.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Also ich hatte auch schon Aquaplaning bei 100km/h und nurmal für dich.


> Die Aufschwimmgeschwindigkeit wird im Rahmen des ADAC-Reifentests für jeden Testreifen gemessen und dient der Beurteilung der Aquaplaning-Eigenschaften des jeweiligen Reifenprofils. Die Tests werden bei einer Wassertiefe von 7 mm durchgeführt und ergeben für Reifen mit Ausgangsprofiltiefe (ca. 8 mm) Geschwindigkeitswerte von ca. 75 bis 85 km/h. Lediglich bei schmalen Neureifen (155 mm) kann die Aufschwimmgeschwindigkeit bei Werten über 90 km/h liegen. Besonders während und nach starken Regenfällen können sich Wassermassen auf der Straße sammeln, deren Tiefe oft deutlich über 7 mm liegt. Zudem fahren die wenigsten Fahrzeuge auf neuwertigen Reifen mit Ausgangsprofiltiefe. Aus diesen Gründen sollte man die Geschwindigkeiten unter diesen Bedingungen deutlich unter 80 km/h halten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

Tja nur weicht der Test von der Realität schon nen bischen ab. Wenn das wirklich so wäre, dann würden jeden Tag hunderte Leute sterben. Autorennen bei Starkregen wären dann gar nicht mehr möglich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59vVcLlmrBM Minute 1:46, 2:29 180 km/h bei starkem Regen und extrem viel Wasser. Ich müsste tot sein...


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2016)

Das habe ich mir gerade auch gedacht.

Gerade vorhin auf dem Heimweg nach dem Regen, 140km/h und die Kiste liegt wie ein Brett auf der Straße...


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2016)

Wir reden hier von 7mm Wassertiefe.
Auf einer normalen guten Strasse hast du sowas nicht.
Dafür braucht es Löcher oder Spurrinnen.
Ich kenne die Stellen auf meinem Arbeitsweg, da fahr ich langsamer bei starkem Regen.
Kenne auch eine Autobahnabfahrt, da war bei starkem Regen immer Wasser quer über die Fahrbahn.
Der Streifen war nicht breit und das Wasser auch nicht all zu tief.
Hat aber trotzdem dafür gereicht, das sich des öfteren Leute abgeschossen haben.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2016)

Ich war mit 100 km/h und Aquaplaning bei meiner Aussage eher konservativ. Realistisch hab ich auch schon bereits bei vielleicht 80 km/h geaquaplant. Muss ja nur mal bissel stärker regnen, dann ist das kein Problem.


----------



## CRYztal312 (4. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja nur weicht der Test von der Realität schon nen bischen ab. Wenn das wirklich so wäre, dann würden jeden Tag hunderte Leute sterben. Autorennen bei Starkregen wären dann gar nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59vVcLlmrBM Minute 1:46, 2:29 180 km/h bei starkem Regen und extrem viel Wasser. Ich müsste tot sein...


Extrem viel Wasser? 
Da sind doch noch nicht mal die Spuren des voraus fahrenden Fahrzeugs wieder zugelaufen. 
Kann natürlich sein das es im Video täuscht, aber mir kommt es nicht extrem vor.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube ihr macht euch kein richtiges Bild von den 7mm. 
Ich kannte nur mal ein Stück Autobahn wo das hinkam, also solche Spurrillen und da war bei Nässe 80! Das Stück offene Bahn mit durchgehend 7mm Wasser möchte ich mal sehen... und fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von 7mm Wassertiefe.
> Auf einer normalen guten Strasse hast du sowas nicht.
> Dafür braucht es Löcher oder Spurrinnen.
> Ich kenne die Stellen auf meinem Arbeitsweg, da fahr ich langsamer bei starkem Regen.
> ...


Wenn du da mit 3mm Profil reinfährst, dann kann das schonmal vorkommen das man sich dreht. Ich bin auch schon des öfteren durch Wasserbäche gefahren und die effektive Zeit, wo wirklich alle Reifen aufgeschwommen sind, war äußerst gering. Erst einmal hatte ich es das wirklich alle Reifen für etwa 1 Sekunde aufgeschwommen sind und die Kiste in den Begrenzer gedreht hat.
Beim Durchfahren von Bächen, die über die Straße laufen sind ja meist nur kurz die Vorderräder von der Straße getrennt. Macht man in dem Moment die Lenkung auf, dann hat das mehr oder weniger keine wirkliche Auswirkung.



CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Extrem viel Wasser?
> Da sind doch noch nicht mal die Spuren des voraus fahrenden Fahrzeugs wieder zugelaufen.
> Kann natürlich sein das es im Video täuscht, aber mir kommt es nicht extrem vor.


Es war schon ziemlich viel Wasser. Die Spuren können ja so schnell gar nicht zulaufen. Da muss die Fahrbahn schon richtig unter Wasser sein.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2016)

Das Video ist ein gutes Beispiel für das falsche Bild mancher. Auf der Strecke ist nicht mal 1mm Wasser. Solche Verhältnisse da braucht man um überhaupt von "Nässe" zu sprechen.
So lange die Autobahnoberfläche sich so verhält wie mit den Reifenspuren, ist es überhaupt kein Problem, zügig zu fahren. Würden sich die Spuren direkt wieder schließen, oder gar nicht erst bilden, dann haben wir etwa 2-3mm Wasser.


----------



## CRYztal312 (4. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es war schon ziemlich viel Wasser. Die Spuren können ja so schnell gar nicht zulaufen. Da muss die Fahrbahn schon richtig unter Wasser sein.



Wenn da richtig viel Wasser steht laufen die sofort wieder zu oder bilden sich nicht mal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

Die nächste Stufe davon wär der Gewitterschauer. Da hätte ich dann aus Sichtgründen schon bestimmt keine 180 km/h mehr draufgehabt.

Das Video ist 10 Minuten früher -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiXzTH5E3e8
Ab 1: 05 sieht man gut das selbst bei 4 Autos ist die Gischt schon so dicht ist, dass man fast nix mehr sieht. Viel Wasser war da auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2016)

Ist ja auch richtig so. War von eich einer beim Sturm Kathrina unterwegs? Also ich hab mir das Erlebnis gegönnt und selbst da waren auf den Straßen nur wenige Millimeter Wasser.

PS: direkt vor mir ist damals ein roter Golf vier Variant gefahren, dem ist ein umstürzender Baum direkt aufs Heck gedonnert und ich musste eine Vollbremsung machen. Dank genug Abstand aber auch das kein Problem.

Ich finde solche Themen immer etwas schwierig. Die Bewertung einer Situation ist ja zum größten Teil von der Erfahrung des Fahrers abhängig. Wenn man noch nicht viel erlebt hat, Kann es sein dass man bei Verhältnissen wie im Video schon so viel Angst/Misstrauen aufbaut, dass man viel eher Fehler macht. Wenn beispielsweise jemand bei der Menge an Wasser schon auf 80 gehen würde, dann würde er den umliegenden Verkehr ja auch mit ganz anderen Augen sehen. Viel zu bedrohlich/gefährlich. Es würde ihn noch nervöser machen und am Ende war's dann das Wetter und nicht die mangelnde Erfahrung, beziehungsweise das mangelnde Selbstvertrauen mit solchen Situationen umzugehen. Wenn man im Kopf schon weiß wie wenig Wasser das eigentlich ist, wie viel Profil man noch hat, wie man sich und das Auto in anderen/ähnlichen Situationen verhält, dann geht man auch deutlich ruhiger und konzentrierter ans Werk und behält in schwierigen Szenen eher den Überblick.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

Ja, ich war bei Kathrina unterwegs. Mir ist eine Mülltonne VR gegen die Felge geflogen und seitdem ist da ne Macke drin.  Ich hasse es bei Sturm zu fahren, irgendwas erwischt mich immer von der Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2016)

Das kommt davon, wenn du immer quer fährst!


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2016)

Kann ich doch auch nix für, ich hab die Fahrphysik nicht erfunden.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2016)

Aber voll kontrolliert!


----------



## Riverna (4. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei 140 Aquaplaning? Das muss aber schon ne Riesenfütze sein bei nem ziemlich krassen Gewitterschauer. Es schaffen bei 140 aufzuschwimmen dazu gehört schon einiges oder man fährt Semislicks.



Nö das geht auch wenn es nur stark regnet.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2016)

Welchen CTEK soll ich für meine beiden nehmen? Einer hat eine AGM-Batterie und der Andere eine normale. Bin überfragt...


----------



## mrairworthy (5. Februar 2016)

MXS 5.0.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2016)

Warum brauchst du so ein Teil überhaupt? Ich hab schon über zehn Jahre keine Batterie mehr laden müssen. Masseprobleme, oder so?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2016)

Ich schätze mal der 8er wird im Winter geschont, da macht Erhaltungsladung schon Sinn.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2016)

Wenn man zwei Autos hat und eins davon steht öfters mal länger rum, braucht man ein Erhaltungsladegerät. Wenn man natürlich nur eine Karre hat und die Schubkarre jeden Tag bewegt (wie bei mir der Almera) dann braucht man sowas natürlich nicht.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nö das geht auch wenn es nur stark regnet.



Du fährst ja auch nen sportlichen Reifen mit relativ wenig Profil. Sowas schwimmt schon schneller auf, als ein grobstolliger 0815 Straßenreifen.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2016)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> MXS 5.0.



Danke Dir.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum brauchst du so ein  Teil überhaupt? Ich hab schon über zehn Jahre keine Batterie mehr laden  müssen. Masseprobleme, oder so?



Das ist natürlich schön für Dich. Hast Du ein Auto, was länger (ca 6 Monate) nur rumsteht? Nein, also danke für's Gespräch.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal der 8er wird im Winter geschont, da macht Erhaltungsladung schon Sinn.



Zum einen das und zum Anderen sind die Batterien vom 8er gerade runter, das reicht nicht zum Starten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2016)

mrairworthy schrieb:


> MXS 5.0.



Hab ich ebenfalls, ist top


----------



## s-icon (5. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Auto, was länger (ca 6 Monate) nur rumsteht?



Ich hoffe doch mal 6 Monate stellen kein Problem dar? Ansonsten darf ich im März den Mercedes24h Service rufen
Ein Ladegerät hab ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab ich ebenfalls, ist top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit kann man die Batterie auch laden, also nicht nur "Erhaltungsladung"?



s-icon schrieb:


> Ich  hoffe doch mal 6 Monate stellen kein Problem dar? Ansonsten darf ich im  März den Mercedes24h Service rufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sechs Monate sind ein Problem. Der Achter leert seine beiden 80Ah Batterien innerhalb von 4 bis 4,5 Wochen.


----------



## s-icon (5. Februar 2016)

Dann muss wohl der Service kommen. Weiss gar nicht wieviel AH ich hab, weiss nur das ich eine Li Ion Batterie hab, weiss nicht ob das unterschiede macht.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2016)

LiIon als Starter? War mir gar nicht bewusst dass es das mittlerweile gibt. Unabhängig von der Batterie hast du aber immer etwas Ruhestrom (VAG erlaubt z.B. 50uA pro Sensor, das addiert sich dann auch auf).
EDIT:
Porsche: Starterbatterie in Lithium-Ionen-Technik | heise Autos
Bei 18Ah würde ich mich mal ganz schnell nach Rettungsmaßnahmen umsehen(oder zumindest den "Winterakku" aus Blei einsetzen), sonst sind zur Wiederinbetriebnahme wohl 2k fällig.


----------



## s-icon (5. Februar 2016)

Ich denke schon als Startbatterie, da war der Verkäufer ganz stolz drauf.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2016)

LiIon? Als Starterbatterie? Habe ich noch nie davon gehört.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2016)

Siehe Edit: Hat Porsche wirklich gemacht, hat aber die Nebenbedingung dass man für unter 0°C wieder die Bleibatterie einbauen soll.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

Ich bin früher bei mir die Duplex-Schwenkbühne im der Tiefgarage rückwärts runter gesaust und hab das Auto dann im Rückwärtsgang anspringen lassen, wenn die Batterie alle war. Funktioniert super.

Edit:

Renault bietet für den Megane RS auch Lithium Ionen an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Siehe Edit: Hat Porsche wirklich gemacht, hat aber die Nebenbedingung dass man für unter 0°C wieder die Bleibatterie einbauen soll.



18Ah, okay....... Das erinnert mich gerade an die zweite Batterie in der S-Klasse, die nur für die Innenraumbeleuchtung da ist...

Der Anlasser vom 7er will 2,1kW sehen, also bei 12v sind es schlappe 175A, zwar nur kurzzeitig, aber immerhin.


----------



## s-icon (5. Februar 2016)

Ich denke nicht das Mercedes mir eine Batterie einbaut die zu schwach ist.
Naja was solls, wofür gibt es denn den Pannenservice.
Wenn die Batterie wirklich defekt sein sollte wird die halt kostenfrei von MB getauscht und nächstes Jahr kommt eine Ladegerät dran, hab ja extra eine Vorrüstung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Dann muss wohl der Service kommen. Weiss gar nicht wieviel AH ich hab, weiss nur das ich eine Li Ion Batterie hab, weiss nicht ob das unterschiede macht.



Ja der Unterschied ist sogar ein ziemlich großer.  Die kosten ziemlich viel Asche, wenn man die durch Tiefentladung zerstört. Da gibts dann auch keine Gewährleistung drauf, weil eindeutig drauf hingewiesen wird.
Das Ladegerät muss auch für Li Batterien geeigent sein also nicht irgendein 0815 Lader anklemmen.


Zeiss schrieb:


> 18Ah, okay....... Das erinnert mich gerade an die zweite Batterie in der S-Klasse, die nur für die Innenraumbeleuchtung da ist...
> 
> Der Anlasser vom 7er will 2,1kW sehen, also bei 12v sind es schlappe 175A, zwar nur kurzzeitig, aber immerhin.


Bei der alten S-Klasse gab es eine große 95Ah Batterie für das Bordnetz und eine kleine Batterie nur für den Starter direkt vorne im Motorraum.

Beim Anlasser würde ich eher mit 10,2-10,8V rechnen. Das entspricht eher der Realität. Zum Losbrechen des Motors fließen auch mal 500-800A. Grade wenn es kalt ist, kann es auch mal bis 1000A kurzzeitig hochgehen.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

Die Lithium Ionen Batterie für den Megane kostet um die 1000 €. Plus speziellem Ladegerät. Dafür spart sie auf ne reguläre Bleibatterie auch 16 Kilo.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2016)

Wär bei mir weniger als 1% Gewicht.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei der alten S-Klasse gab es eine große 95Ah  Batterie für das Bordnetz und eine kleine Batterie nur für den Starter  direkt vorne im Motorraum.



Sicher? Ich habe es so im  Hinterkopf, dass sie für die Innenraumbeleuchtung extra eine hatten,  damit das Licht beim Anlassen nicht dunkler wird...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Anlasser würde ich eher mit  10,2-10,8V rechnen. Das entspricht eher der Realität. Zum Losbrechen des  Motors fließen auch mal 500-800A. Grade wenn es kalt ist, kann es auch  mal bis 1000A kurzzeitig hochgehen.



Es muss > 10,5v sein. Bei BMW ist es so, wenn die Spannung beim  Anlassen auf unter 10,5v fällt, wird die Zündung nicht freigegeben.



Seabound schrieb:


> Die Lithium Ionen Batterie für den Megane kostet um die 1000 €. Plus speziellem Ladegerät. Dafür spart sie auf ne reguläre Bleibatterie auch 16 Kilo.



Und das macht auf Gesamtgewicht des Fahrzeugs wieviel aus? Öhm, 16 Kilo bei 2300 kilo Leergewicht macht 0,7%. Bravo.


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

Ist halt was für Freaks. Wir haben ein paar von den Dingern verkauft. Wenn man das Auto leerräumt und an jeden Gramm rumknappst dann sind 16 Kilo auf einen Schlag schon ne ordentliche Leistung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich habe es so im  Hinterkopf, dass sie für die Innenraumbeleuchtung extra eine hatten,  damit das Licht beim Anlassen nicht dunkler wird...
> 
> 
> 
> Es muss > 10,5v sein. Bei BMW ist es so, wenn die Spannung beim  Anlassen auf unter 10,5v fällt, wird die Zündung nicht freigegeben.


100% Sicher. Die Innenbeleuchtung wird auch nicht dunkler, weil die ja an der Bordnetzbatterie hängt.

Beim Starten geht die Spannung locker mal unter 10,5V. Wenn der dann die Zündung wegnehmen würde, dann wär es fast unmöglich das Auto im Winter anzulassen. Überbrücken wäre niemals möglich.
Meist liegt die Abschaltung bei 6-8V je nach Hersteller, wo gleichzeitig der Anlasser mit abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Useful (5. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin früher bei mir die Duplex-Schwenkbühne im der Tiefgarage rückwärts runter gesaust und hab das Auto dann im Rückwärtsgang anspringen lassen, wenn die Batterie alle war. Funktioniert super.




Haha genialer Trick 

In der Fahrschule wurde auch gezeigt dass man ein Auto auch anschieben kann im 2. Gang damit es anspringt. Aber das soll schädlich sein weil dann unverbrannter Kraftstoff in den KAT und so kommt(?).


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Starten geht die Spannung locker mal unter 10,5V. Wenn der dann die Zündung wegnehmen würde, dann wär es fast unmöglich das Auto im Winter anzulassen. Überbrücken wäre niemals möglich.
> Meist liegt die Abschaltung bei 6-8V je nach Hersteller, wo gleichzeitig der Anlasser mit abgeschaltet wird.



Keine Ahnung. Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, suche ich Dir diese Stelle aus dem WDS raus. Die 10,5v sind sicher. Ein Kumpel von mir hat bei seinem Kumpel durch das Spielen mit der Diagnose + mehrere Startvorgänge beim 740d die Batterie ordentlich entladen. Dann ist der Karren nicht mehr angesprungen, weil die Einspritzung nicht freigegeben wurde. Im FS stand da was von Unterspannung drin. Nach dem Überbrücken war es kein Problem.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Damit kann man die Batterie auch laden, also nicht nur "Erhaltungsladung"?



Natürlich, ist ja ein Ladegerät 
Hat bei mir bislang immer top funktioniert.



Zeiss schrieb:


> LiIon? Als Starterbatterie? Habe ich noch nie davon gehört.



Wird mittlerweile schon oft bei Renn-/Trackdayfahrzeugen eingesetzt z.B. bei umgebauten E36, gerade da wo die Batterie vorne im Motorraum sitzt (4 Zylinder), da sich die Gewichtsersparnis vorne immer als recht schwierig gestaltet.


----------



## s-icon (5. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und das macht auf Gesamtgewicht des Fahrzeugs wieviel aus? Öhm, 16 Kilo bei 2300 kilo Leergewicht macht 0,7%. Bravo.



Du kannst ja nicht immer von einem Leergewicht vom 7er ausgehen.
Bei der Rechnung könntest du auch das ganze Carbonzeug weglassen, kostet 5k und bring 1-2kg.
16kg wäre genau 1% mit Fahrer etc.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2016)

Nur was macht es bei einem Straßen Megane RS aus? Klar, 7er ist ein Extrembeispiel.


----------



## s-icon (5. Februar 2016)

Klar, es würde mehr bringen, wenn manche Fahrer mal ihr Wohlstandsbäuchlein abnehmen würden.
Aber 16kg sind doch eine ganze Menge und gut auf Werbeprospekten klingt das auch.

Ich finde den neuen 7er ja genial, nur leider bin ich grad mit meinem GTD ganz zufrieden und hab keinen Grund mir ein neues Auto zu kaufen


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nur was macht es bei einem Straßen Megane RS aus?



Du bekommst ab Werk zur Gewichtsreduktion auch noch neben der Lithium-Ionen Batterie  eine Titanauspuff von Akrapovic mit Kohlefaser Endrohr, eine Aluminium-Stahl Verbundbremsanlage von Brembo, Ultraleichtfelgen von Turini und die Recaros gibts auch noch mal in leichterer Polycarbonatausführung. Wenn du dann noch die Rückbank rauswirfst, bist du schnell 100 Kilo los und ca. 10 000 € extra für alles zusammen.  Die Batterie alleine zu kaufen bringts jetzt natürlich nicht so. Wenn schon, denn schon. 

Übrigens hat der Megane in der aktuellen Auto Bild Sport Cars gerade im Vergleichstest aufem Sachsenring gegen den Seat Leon Cupra und den Civic Type R gewonnen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, suche ich Dir diese Stelle aus dem WDS raus. Die 10,5v sind sicher. Ein Kumpel von mir hat bei seinem Kumpel durch das Spielen mit der Diagnose + mehrere Startvorgänge beim 740d die Batterie ordentlich entladen. Dann ist der Karren nicht mehr angesprungen, weil die Einspritzung nicht freigegeben wurde. Im FS stand da was von Unterspannung drin. Nach dem Überbrücken war es kein Problem.


Mit den 10,5V kann ich leider nicht glauben, weil ich aus der Praxis weis wie weit die Spannung beim Anlassen einbricht. 
Vielleicht ist er nicht mehr gestartet, wenn die Spannung ohne Anlasser schon 10,5V ist.



Useful schrieb:


> Haha genialer Trick
> 
> In der Fahrschule wurde auch gezeigt dass man ein Auto auch anschieben  kann im 2. Gang damit es anspringt. Aber das soll schädlich sein weil  dann unverbrannter Kraftstoff in den KAT und so kommt(?).


Man soll nur im 2. Gang anschieben, weil sich im 1. Gang sonst die Anschieber die Zähne an der Heckscheibe ausschlagen. Anschieben/Anschleppen max. 50 Meter, weil halt Kraftstoff in den Auspuff kommt. Wenn der nach 50 Metern nicht angesprungen ist, dann muss sowieso ne Werkstatt dabei. Länger anschleppen macht deswegen auch keinen Sinn.

Ich schleppe Autos auch grundsätzlich an, wenn die abgesoffen sind. Geht viel viel schneller als irgendwie versuchen die Zylinder trocken zu legen. Einfach mit 20 km/h ziehen, beim 2. Auto den 1. Gang rein und erstmal 20-30 Meter im Schub mit eingeschalterer Zündung trocknen lassen. Dann ein bischen Gas und *tada* Auto läuft wieder.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Übrigens hat der Megane in der aktuellen Auto Bild Sport Cars gerade im Vergleichstest aufem Sachsenring gegen den Seat Leon Cupra und den Civic Type R gewonnen.



Das sind so Autos die mich mal so überhaupt nicht interessieren...

@TheBadFrag: Dann glaubst Du es mir nicht. Ich habe kein Bock Dir was zu beweisen. Und was Du glaubst, ist ja das Richtige. Ich sage nur NightVision...


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das sind so Autos die mich mal so überhaupt nicht interessieren...




Der Teil mit den Autos war eigentlich mehr für die Allgemeinheit bestimmt. Dass du nicht auf sportliche Autos stehst , ist ja kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Useful (5. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Übrigens hat der Megane in der aktuellen Auto Bild Sport Cars gerade im Vergleichstest aufem Sachsenring gegen den Seat Leon Cupra und den Civic Type R gewonnen.



Der Megane wird ja leider manchmal etwas unterschätzt, finde das aber auch 'nen super Auto obwohl mir Renault/Citroen/Peugeuot nicht so zusagen. Da ich ja einen Kleinwagen fahre hätte ich den Peugeot 108 auch nicht schlecht gefunden, hat ne flotte Front aber das Heck ist denen umso weniger gelungen 
Schade eigentlich. Mittlerweile baut Renault auch ganz flotte Autos, nicht so wie früher der Modus oder der ältere Megane (2) 
Aus Geschmacksgründen würde ich aber von den dreien zum Seat tendieren.

@TheBadFrag 
Danke für die Info


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

Ich würde alles nehmen, außer den hässlichen Civic...


----------



## Useful (5. Februar 2016)

Ja, der Civic sieht wirklich ein bisschen sehr speziell aus


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2016)

Ja, irgendwie schon. Mein Ego ist wohl nicht groß genug, für den Heckspoiler. Da würde ich mich schämen


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag: Dann glaubst Du es mir nicht. Ich habe kein Bock Dir was zu beweisen. Und was Du glaubst, ist ja das Richtige. Ich sage nur NightVision...


Halt doch einfach nen Multimeter(wenn es denn schnell genug ist) im min/max Mode auf deine Batterie, wenn der 2 Tage gestanden hat und dreh den Zündschlüssel. Das muss man nicht wirklich was beweisen.  Ich denke nicht das BMW Blei-Säure AGM Batterien mit Einhornstaub verbaut, die unter Last nicht einbrechen.


----------



## Useful (5. Februar 2016)

Haha 

Ja der ist im Anbetracht des Ganzen auch irgendwie speziell 
Und die Front ist auch nicht so doll....
Bezüglich große Heckspoiler, was mir optisch auch gefällt wäre ein Subaru BRZ/Toyota GT86 mit Aero Kit 
Die gehen aber gerade noch so, noch größer wäre mir zu viel.


----------



## 100001 (5. Februar 2016)

So nachdem ich den Lappen machen werde, schon mal von einem Volvo 850 T5R Kombie  träumen


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2016)

Als erstes Auto einen 850... bist du zufällig Handwerker?
Apropos Volvo:
Findet noch jemand dass das inforainmenzsystem im neuen V90 irgendwie seltsam aussieht? Zu klein und dann dieser Breite Rahmen drumherum, Sieht mMn nicht schon aus. Gerade mit hellem Leder kombiniert sehr komisch. Wenn der Innenraum allerdings komplett schwarz wäre, könnte es passend aussehen.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2016)

Poste doch mal ein Foto. Hab auf die Schnelle garnix gefunden.


----------



## s-icon (6. Februar 2016)

Ich finde, dass der Volvo S90 seltsam aussieht


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Poste doch mal ein Foto. Hab auf die Schnelle garnix gefunden.


Ich glaube ich hab das schon mal erwähnt, Aber ich gehe mit der Handy app und Edge ins Forum. Da ist nichts mit mal eben Bild suchen, downloaden und posten.

Einfach bei Google "Volvo V90" eingeben und Bilder angucken.

S-Icon,
absichtlich jetzt S90 (statt V90 eingegeben, oder vertippt?
Warum komisch? Beziehst du dich auch auf den Innenraum, oder auf was?

Edit
Ich finde die Silhouette sieht aus wie ein hybrid aus 7er und Mondeo.


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Poste doch mal ein Foto. Hab auf die Schnelle garnix gefunden.



Bitteschön  http://img1.auto-motor-und-sport.de/Volvo-XC90-D5-Cockpit-articleInlineImage-c57b9ab4-882909.jpg

Mein Geschmack ist es auch nicht unbedingt. Wobei das wohl lt. Volvo V90 (2017): So sieht der große Schweden-Kombi aus - Auto Motor und Sport wohl das Cockpit des XC90 ist, an dem sich sie orientieren werden.


----------



## s-icon (6. Februar 2016)

Ich meinte den S90, aber auch der V90 entspricht von hinten nicht meinem Geschmack


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der Volvo S90 seltsam aussieht


Da finde ich eigentlich nur das Heck komisch. Und genau das ist beim V90 ja anders.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2016)

Mir gefällt's. Das Infotainmentdings da wirkt in dem Auto aber wirklich irgendwie zu klein. Würde eher zu nen Opel Corsa passen oder so. Das Auto is aber durchaus gelungen.


----------



## DrSin (6. Februar 2016)

Mir gefällt es auch, habe mittlerweile auch meinen zweiten Volvo und finde den Sprung gelungen, ausser das ich evtl nicht Glücklich mit der Touch Bedienung für die Klima wäre. Mal sehen wir in ±4 Jahren mein nächster aussieht.

Edit: finde 8 zoll reichen definitiv aus.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dass du nicht auf sportliche Autos stehst , ist ja kein Geheimnis.



Ein 8er ist ein sportliches Auto, man traut ihm nur definitiv zu wenig zu, den Fehler habe ich anfänglich auch gemacht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Als erstes Auto einen 850... bist du zufällig Handwerker?



Warum nicht? Ich finde die Kiste cool.



Seabound schrieb:


> Apropos Volvo:
> Findet noch jemand dass das inforainmenzsystem im neuen V90 irgendwie  seltsam aussieht? Zu klein und dann dieser Breite Rahmen drumherum,  Sieht mMn nicht schon aus. Gerade mit hellem Leder kombiniert sehr  komisch. Wenn der Innenraum allerdings komplett schwarz wäre, könnte es  passend aussehen.



Ich finde, es sieht sch**sse aus. Vor allem, was soll diese "Portrait" Ausrichtung? Wenn ich mit dem Navi fahre, ist mir die Höhe eigentlich egal, die Breite wäre wichtiger. Und Touchscreen im Auto? Was soll der Dreck?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich finde die Kiste cool.



Redet ihr vom selben Auto? 
Oder wieder einer von BMW und einer von Volvo.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2016)

Der Volvo 850*R* ist quasi konstruktiv der direkte Vorgänger von deinem Gefährt, also warum sollte man den nicht cool finden? Außerdem wurde damit die Quelle des Nils gefunden  .


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Februar 2016)

Als die Achse rausgerissen ist und er zu Fuß weitergesucht hat


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Volvo 850*R* ist quasi konstruktiv der direkte Vorgänger von deinem Gefährt, also warum sollte man den nicht cool finden?


Wen meinst du?


----------



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Redet ihr vom selben Auto?
> Oder wieder einer von BMW und einer von Volvo.



Ja schon, ich rede vom Volvo. Es gibt ja auch keinen 850 TR irgendwas von BMW


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich finde, es sieht sch**sse aus. Vor allem, was soll diese "Portrait" Ausrichtung? Wenn ich mit dem Navi fahre, ist mir die Höhe eigentlich egal, die Breite wäre wichtiger. Und Touchscreen im Auto? Was soll der Dreck?



Also ich finde Touch wesentlich besser. Hatte beides schon. Mit Touch befient man halt alles wesentlich schneller als mit den dämlichen Fummelrädern, vor allem bei der Buchstabenauswahl.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2016)

Ich finde Touchscreen im Kadjar super. Aber die Knöpfe im Mégane auch. Ist doch beides gut. Touchscreen lenkt halt bissel mehr ab, weil man viel mehr Möglichkeiten zum Rumspielen hat. Und man kann beim Autofahren halt Filme kucken und so.


----------



## s-icon (6. Februar 2016)

Finde ich nicht.
Touchscreen ist im Auto absolut deplatziert, mMn gibt es keine schnelleres Bediensystem als das iDrive von BMW


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wen meinst du?


Dich, wenn ich das bei dir mit einem 5Pot Focus richtig in Erinnerung habe.
@Touch/ kein Touch: Für Adressen im Navi finde ich Touch praktischer. Für sonstige Bedienung die Knopf-MMIs. Afaik haben manche neueren "premium" Autos deswegen auch beides.


----------



## 100001 (6. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Als erstes Auto einen 850... bist du zufällig Handwerker?
> .


sieht doch schön aus, nein kein Handwerker, aber aun der Verwandschaft einen Mech.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2016)

Ich finde touch auch weniger gut. Nichts ist schneller als iDrive? Quatsch! So wie vorm iDrive fand ichs deutlich schneller. Für jede Funktion eine Taste. Man will von irgendeinem Untermenü des Navi direkt auf CD2 im Wechsler -> Also Taste CD und direkt die 2 und fertig. Dauert keine zwei Sekunden, findet man durch Tasten, braucht man also auch nicht hingucken und fertig. 
Wer von den touch fans wechselt denn gern mal durch die Menüs, bei z.B. 250? Man kann jetzt zwar sagen, dass man bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten lieber die Hände am Lenkrad lässt, mann kann es aber auch als Kompfortmangel sehen (so wie ich). Spiele halt gern mit Knöpfen.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

Ich habe auf youtube einen "neuen" Verbrennungs-Kolbenmotor gesehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJSLDq7MkhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und auch ein neues stufenloses Getriebe (von denen es aber mehrere verschiedene gibt):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6zE__J0YIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2016)

Touch im Auto ist der absolute Mist. Schlimmer geht es gar nicht.
-Der Bildschirm ist immer zugeschmiert
-Kapazitiv spiegelt wie sau
-WTF meinen Bildschirm fingern!
-Man trifft wärend der Fahrt nichts
-Funktioniert nicht mit Handschuhen
-Das Design ist "fingerfreundlich" mit super Riesenbuttons, keine Informationen mehr auf dem Display
-Funktionen grundsätzlich nur per Untermenü erreichbar, keine Sofortknöpfe
-...

Schlimmste Erfindung ever. Bei Handys ist es top, im Auto der absolute Absturz.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dich, wenn ich das bei dir mit einem 5Pot Focus richtig in Erinnerung habe.


Nein, ich hab nen Octavia RS.


----------



## s-icon (6. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich finde touch auch weniger gut. Nichts ist schneller als iDrive? Quatsch! So wie vorm iDrive fand ichs deutlich schneller. Für jede Funktion eine Taste. Man will von irgendeinem Untermenü des Navi direkt auf CD2 im Wechsler -> Also Taste CD und direkt die 2 und fertig. Dauert keine zwei Sekunden, findet man durch Tasten, braucht man also auch nicht hingucken und fertig.



Aber das Navi dauert damit definitiv langsamer.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Februar 2016)

Eben und was braucht man denn in der Regel so dringend während der Fahrt mal außer 'ne Adresse suchen? Ich hab immer entweder die Karte an oder eben die Audioanzeige. Musik wird direkt am iPod gewechselt. Ich habe so viele CD's, das ewige Wechseln im Auto tue ich mir nicht mehr an. 
Kann mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern, wann und ob ich überhaupt mal im aktuellen Auto 'ne CD hatte.

Ist wohl auch Geschmackssache, aber mit Fummelrad kommt mir nix mehr rein.

Das Steuern der Heizung/Klimaanlage etc darüber finde ich auch unnötig bos zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## s-icon (6. Februar 2016)

Ich meinte jetzt, dass das iDrive schneller als Touch und Tasten sind.
Aber wofür gibt es Sprachsteuerung und Musik wird am Lenkrad bedient.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2016)

Sprachsteuerung im lauten Auto ist total *******. Die Alte versteht einen eh nicht. 

Im Stand klappts super aber sobald die Kiste röhrt und scheppert kommt nur noch: "Bitte wiederholen, ich habe sie nicht verstanden."


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> Touchscreen ist im Auto absolut deplatziert, mMn gibt es keine schnelleres Bediensystem als das iDrive von BMW



+1, sehe ich genauso 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich finde touch auch weniger gut. Nichts ist schneller als iDrive? Quatsch! So wie vorm iDrive fand ichs deutlich schneller. Für jede Funktion eine Taste. Man will von irgendeinem Untermenü des Navi direkt auf CD2 im Wechsler -> Also Taste CD und direkt die 2 und fertig. Dauert keine zwei Sekunden, findet man durch Tasten, braucht man also auch nicht hingucken und fertig.
> Wer von den touch fans wechselt denn gern mal durch die Menüs, bei z.B. 250? Man kann jetzt zwar sagen, dass man bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten lieber die Hände am Lenkrad lässt, mann kann es aber auch als Kompfortmangel sehen (so wie ich). Spiele halt gern mit Knöpfen.



Für jede Funktion eine Taste ? Wie soll denn dann bei den heutigen Funktionen das Cockpit aussehen ? Komplett zugekleistert mit Tasten ? Nein, danke.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2016)

Brauchst du die Flächen für irgendwas? Hast du überall Glücksbringer hin geklatscht?

So viele Funktionen gibt's doch auch gar nicht. 
Man braucht doch nur eine Taste für jede Überfunktion und dann Navigationstadten sowie zurück und bestätigen.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So viele Funktionen gibt's doch auch gar nicht.



Dinge die ich im BMW täglich nutze:

Fahrtenbuch
Spotify
RTTI
Kalender
Wetter
Navi
Google

Und jetzt soll für jede Funktion eine Taste vorhanden sein?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Februar 2016)

Aussehen würde es dann wie bis vor einiger Zeit bei Mercedes oder auch teilweise bei Ford.
Gefällt mir auch nicht so sehr, aber rein von der Bedienung her finde ich es auch praktischer, muss ich zugeben.

Ganz übel finde ich optisch aber diese dämlichen aufgesetzen Bildschirme, die wirken, als hätte jemand ein Tablet mit Wucht ins Armaturenbrett gekloppt.

Ein Flugzeug hat auch kein iDrive o.ä. Hat sicherlich einen ergonomischen Grund.

Wobei man aber eigentlich nach einer gewissen Zeit im Auto alle häufig benötigten Funktionen blind findet. Egal ob Menügesteuert am Touchscreen, via Direktaste oder mittels irgendwelcher Controller in der Mittelkonsole.
Die Lüfterdüsenstellung im Fussraum hinten links muss man ja vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt im dichtesten Verkehr mit 200 km/h bei 30m Abstand wechseln.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2016)

Internetspielereien wie Google, Wetter und Co, auf eine Taste. Radio, Spotify, DVD Wechsler, aux und dergleichen auch auf eine. 
Fahrtenbuch, Kalender, Kontakte und dergleichen auch auf eine. Durch mehrmaliges drücken durchzappen. Sind für mich gerade mal drei Tasten für Funktionstypen. So ist das gemeint. Die Position fühlt man und um z.B. dreimal hintereinander kurz da drauf zu drücken, braucht man nicht eine einzige Sekunde den Blick von der Straße nehmen.

Edit
Das mit den aufgesetzten screens finde ich auch total dämlich. 

Bei den Lüftungsdüsen hast du zwar grundsätzlich Recht, aber warum darauf verzichten müssen? Ich mein was hat man davon? Sitzt ihr oft vor eurer Mittelkonsole und Start leere stellen an und sagt so zu euch: "Wow! Das ist die schönste Zierleiste mit ungenutztem Raum und ohne Funktion, die ich je gesehen habe." ??? Also mir würde das eher selten passieren?


----------



## Mosed (7. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt, dass das iDrive schneller als Touch und Tasten sind.
> Aber wofür gibt es Sprachsteuerung und Musik wird am Lenkrad bedient.



Die Kombination aus iDrive und Touchdisplay wäre praktisch. Touch für die Eingabe von Adressen oder ähnlich langen Wörtern.
iDrive für die Menübedienung usw.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sprachsteuerung im lauten Auto ist total *******. Die Alte versteht einen eh nicht.
> 
> Im Stand klappts super aber sobald die Kiste röhrt und scheppert kommt nur noch: "Bitte wiederholen, ich habe sie nicht verstanden."



Ein gescheites Auto röhrt und scheppert aber nicht. 
Das Hauptproblem bei der Sprachsteuerung sind eher sprechende Mitfahrer.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Brauchst du die Flächen für irgendwas? Hast du überall Glücksbringer hin geklatscht?
> 
> So viele Funktionen gibt's doch auch gar nicht.
> Man braucht doch nur eine Taste für jede Überfunktion und dann Navigationstadten sowie zurück und bestätigen.



Ich hab für jede Funktion eine Taste.
Die eingewöhnung dauerte bei mir ca. 30 Minuten.......bei der Autobildredaktion kam man nach 5 Jahren nicht damit klar.
Ich find es einfach top, keine goßen untermenüs oder sonstiges........einfach Knopf drücken fertig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Brauchst du die Flächen für irgendwas? Hast du überall Glücksbringer hin geklatscht?
> 
> So viele Funktionen gibt's doch auch gar nicht.
> Man braucht doch nur eine Taste für jede Überfunktion und dann Navigationstadten sowie zurück und bestätigen.



Wenn jede Funktion, die mein CIC+ iDrive besitzt, einen Taster hätte (oder auch mehrere Funktionen eine Taste) wäre meine Mittelkosole mit Knöpfen übersäht 
Früher hat das funktioniert, heute mit der Vielzahl an Funktionen nicht mehr.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2016)

Bei den neuen Renaults mit R-Link hat man so gut wie keine Tasten mehr. Sitzheizung, Tempobegrenzer ,Tempopilot und Klimautomatik sind jetzt die einzigen die mir einfallen. Der Rest ist über das Touchscreen vom R-Link zu bedienen oder über das Multifunktionslenkrad per Sprachsteuerung. Is ok. Ich gehöre aber noch ins analoge Zeitalter. Ich hätte am liebsten für alles nen massiven Kipphebel oder ein massives Drehrad aus Metall!

Bei den neuen Renaults gefallen mir auch die aufgesetzten Touchscreens nicht so gut. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber diese Pseudo-Tabletts bei Mercedes. Die wirken wie billig bei MediaMarkt gekauft und nachträglich ins Cockpit geklatscht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2016)

Ganz schlimm auch beim UP!/CityGo/Mii.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2016)

Das fahrende Smartphone aka Tesla find ich mit dem riesen Touchscreen auch übel. Gefällt mir garnicht.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2016)

Nein, mir auch nicht. Sieht aus als hätte jemand ein Apfeltelefon in ein Barbieauto geklebt.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> Touchscreen ist im Auto absolut deplatziert, mMn gibt es keine schnelleres Bediensystem als das iDrive von BMW



Genau so sehe ich es auch. Der iDrive, der im E65 FL drin ist (der  mit der Menü-Taste) ist mMn. genau richtig. Durch das Schieben kommt man  in das richtige Menü rein und dann halt drehen und drücken, fertig.



s-icon schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt, dass das iDrive schneller als Touch und Tasten sind.
> Aber wofür gibt es Sprachsteuerung und Musik wird am Lenkrad bedient.



Sprachsteuerung ist geil und sie funktioniert!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der neue Ford Focus RS ist mit seinen 350 PS und Allrad und Lauch Control geradeaus aber nix zum Rumprollen.
> 
> 0-200 22 Sekunden. 0-100 6,5 Sekunden.
> 
> ...


Und ein seat Leon Cupra 290 in 5,9sec


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2016)

Und ein Megane macht die 0-100 in 5,4 Sekunden. So what?

Das Video ist eh nicht repräsentativ.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und ein seat Leon Cupra 290 in 5,9sec


Na und, dann ist der Focus mit seinen 5,7 eben schneller... Na und? Kein Grund gleich den seit zu dissen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2016)

Dieses Riesentablet im Tesla ist echt nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich hab bestimmt 5 Minuten gesucht, bis ich den Wagenhebermodus gefunden hatte. Bei minimaler Sonneneinstrahlung ist es außerdem nicht mehr ablesbar, wenn man ein paar Mal draufgefingert hat.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Brauchst du die Flächen für irgendwas? Hast du überall Glücksbringer hin geklatscht?
> 
> So viele Funktionen gibt's doch auch gar nicht.
> Man braucht doch nur eine Taste für jede Überfunktion und dann Navigationstadten sowie zurück und bestätigen.


Sehe ich genauso. Wo Platz ist, kann man was hinmachen. Riesen freiflächen im Cockpit brauche ich nicht. Ne optionale Leiste mit Sicherungsautomaten und Zusatzanzeigen wär auch klasse. Gibts leider nirgends ab Werk...


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und ein seat Leon Cupra 290 in 5,9sec





Seabound schrieb:


> Und ein Megane macht die 0-100 in 5,4 Sekunden. So what?



Trotzdem beides langsamer als mein 14 Jahre alter Dünnblech Japaner... bekomm ich nun ein Keks?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2016)

Danke... leider mag ich die chocolate chip cookies nicht. Ich gebe ihn aber gerne an meine Freundin weiter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2016)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2016)

Das Beste, was ich mal geschafft hab, waren 6 Sekunden. Zumindest hat dass das Auto gemessen. Aber oft hab ich sowas nicht gemacht. Vielleicht ein oder zwei mal. Dafür ist mir das Auto zu schade. Und die Karre ausem Stand wegfisten kann jeder Idiot.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2016)

Hab mir gerade den CTEK MXS 5.0 gekauft, für 65€ kann man nichts sagen, ist okay


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Trotzdem beides langsamer als mein 14 Jahre alter Dünnblech Japaner... bekomm ich nun ein Keks?


Mein ED9 Crx von früher war auch ohne Turbolader Sau schnell Dank niedrigem Gewicht[emoji12]


----------



## Seabound (7. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade den CTEK MXS 5.0 gekauft, für 65€ kann man nichts sagen, ist okay




Glückwunsch. Aber was is das?


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2016)

CTEK MXS 5.0 Autobatterie-Ladegerät mit automatischem Temperaturausgleich, 12 V: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das Beste, was ich mal geschafft hab, waren 6 Sekunden. Zumindest hat dass das Auto gemessen. Aber oft hab ich sowas nicht gemacht. Vielleicht ein oder zwei mal. Dafür ist mir das Auto zu schade. Und die Karre ausem Stand wegfisten kann jeder Idiot.


Gerade aus dem Stand sind viele Leute zu blöde schnell loszukommen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Trotzdem beides langsamer als mein 14 Jahre alter Dünnblech Japaner... bekomm ich nun ein Keks?


Im Serienzustand?


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mein ED9 Crx von früher war auch ohne Turbolader Sau schnell Dank niedrigem Gewicht[emoji12]



Naja leicht ist er nicht. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Im Serienzustand?



Nö da braucht er die selbe Zeit, hat aber über 100PS weniger.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2016)

940kg glaube ich


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2016)

Ich rede von meinem Auto. Ein ED ist natürlich leicht.


----------



## wesb (8. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gerade aus dem Stand sind viele Leute zu blöde schnell loszukommen.


Das mag stimmen, aber ich mach das auch nicht. Dafür ist mir mein Auto echt zu schade. Er mag eher Kurven oder Track´s


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2016)

Und das ist besser fürs Auto?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2016)

Das Kabinett Merkel III plant die schrittweise Einführung der Planwirtschaft, da in Frau Merkel anscheinend positive Erinnerungen an ihre Zeit in der DDR aufgeflammt sind.
Dabei soll das Umweltministerium um Frau Hendricks die Vorreiterrolle übernehmen, nach Vorstellungen des Ministeriums sollen die Hersteller verpflichtet werden eine 3% Quote an neugebauten E-Autos einzuhalten.Dies sei die Ultima Ratio sofern alle anderen Pläne scheitern, diese umfassen zB einen Aufschlag von 1.5ct auf Diesel und Benzin, dies wird als geringe Belastung von nur 12€ pro Bürger und pro Jahr tituliert.
Wo Lagerflächen für die nahezu unverkäuflichen Mobile entstehen sollen ist bisher unbekannt, aufgrund akuter Platzproblem im Inland ist jedoch im Gespräch diese Modelle in den USA als Image-Kampagne für den VW Konzern zu nutzen.
Achtung: Diese Meldung kann Ironie und Sarkasmus enthalten.

Ich würde zu gerne sagen das die Original Meldung aus dem Postillion kommt, aber es ist leider der  Spiegel
Der wahre Kern ist das hier:


> Er schlägt vor, einen Aufschlag von eineinhalb Cent auf den Liter Benzin oder Diesel zu erheben. Das würde deutsche Autofahrer keine 12 Euro pro Jahr mehr kosten - aber die jährlich für eine Kaufprämie benötigte Summe aufbringen.





> Denkbar wäre es, den Herstellern eine verpflichtende Quote von drei Prozent elektrifizierter Neuwagen vorzuschreiben, heißt es aus dem Ministerium.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2016)

Die Woche hieß es noch, E-Autos sollen mit 5K pro Auto gefördert werden. Ehrlich, ich zahl lieber für E-Autos als für Flüchtlinge ein Benzinsoli. Gerade jetzt, wo der Sprit so schön günstig ist.


----------



## wesb (8. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und das ist besser fürs Auto?



Mit ein paar "Änderungen" ist dies ohne große Bedenken möglich.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde zu gerne sagen das die Original Meldung aus dem Postillion kommt, aber es ist leider der Spiegel.



Editier ma deinen Link. Du hast ein Http:// zuviel eingebaut.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Editier ma deinen Link. Du hast ein Http:// zuviel eingebaut.


Danke für den Hinweis. Jetzt geht er.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Februar 2016)

Wie man auf 12€ pro Jahr bei 1,5Cent/l kommt ist interessant. 

Ich denke, einige werden auf mehr als 800l im Jahr kommen...


----------



## Hitman-47 (8. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie man auf 12€ pro Jahr bei 1,5Cent/l kommt ist interessant.
> 
> Ich denke, einige werden auf mehr als 800l im Jahr kommen...



Und einige werden auf weitaus weniger kommen.
Wenn man mal von durchschnittlich 15.000km pro Jahr ausgeht würden die dann von optimistisch angesetzten starken 5,3 Liter Verbrauch (pro 100km) aus rechnen. Das werden wohl nicht alle erreichen. Aber wenn man sich die schönen NEFZ-Verbräuche anschaut, so sind, zumindest auf dem Papier, auch die dicken (neuen) Wägen nicht weit weg davon


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2016)

Und mMn ist der Sprit eh schon hoch genug besteuert, deshalb "nein" zu noch mehr Preisaufschlag .


----------



## Cleriker (8. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie man auf 12€ pro Jahr bei 1,5Cent/l kommt ist interessant.
> 
> Ich denke, einige werden auf mehr als 800l im Jahr kommen...


800? Bei mir sind deutlich über 3.000L. Also das vierfache. Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss dass irgendwo einer mit 200L im Jahr auskommt. Na ob sich dafür dann der Autokauf gelohnt hat...


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Februar 2016)

Bei 1/3 Ökostrom-Anteil halte ich die Förderung/Subventionierung sowieso für fragwürdig. 

12 oder auch >48€ jährlich sind nicht viel, aber einfach eine weitere ungerechtfertigte Belastung mit der Einstellung, überall so viel wie möglich abzugreifen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2016)

Mazda bringt den Wankel zurück. Wohl schon 2017. 

Mazda RX-Vision Concept: Kommt der Mazda RX-9 mit 450 PS? - Auto Motor und Sport


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2016)

wesb schrieb:


> Mit ein paar "Änderungen" ist dies ohne große Bedenken möglich.



Wenn ein Fahrzeug kaputt geht wenn man von 0 - 100 beschleunigt, würde ich die Marke wechseln.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mazda bringt den Wankel zurück. Wohl schon 2017.
> 
> Mazda RX-Vision Concept: Kommt der Mazda RX-9 mit 450 PS? - Auto Motor und Sport



Wann stampfen sie endlich diese Fehlkonstruktion ein...


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2016)

Ist doch super. Alle jammern immer, es gäbe nur noch kleinvolumige Turbomotoren. Nun gibts mal was anderes und trotzdem wird weitergejammert.


----------



## Captn (8. Februar 2016)

Außerdem ist Sprit gerade günstig.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2016)

2017 vielleicht nicht mehr...


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2016)

Das Wankler Konzept ist super, die Umsetzung ist jedoch Müll. Somit soll das Teil da bleiben wo es ist...


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2016)

Es gab/gibt viele tolle und interessante Konzepte, die sich nicht durchgesetzt haben.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ist doch super. Alle jammern immer, es gäbe nur  noch kleinvolumige Turbomotoren. Nun gibts mal was anderes und trotzdem  wird weitergejammert.



Es gibt ja auch sowas wie V8 BiTurbo oder V12 BiTurbo, also passt doch...


----------



## Cleriker (9. Februar 2016)

Naja... leider aber nicht mehr im preislich für jedermann interessanten/erreichbaren Rahmen.

Bin mal gespannt was sie daraus machen. Ihre skyactive Motoren konnten ja überzeugen. Vielleicht schaffen sie es tatsächlich mal, den wankel neu zu erfinden.


----------



## Zoon (9. Februar 2016)

Bei dem Turbohype ne schöne Registeraufladung in den Wankel rein das wäre es doch. Designmäßig ist Mazda immerhin schon lange on the Top wärend von den anderen japanischen Herstellern nur designmäßige Totalausfälle kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Wankel mit Riesenturbo wär nicht schlecht.  ...und natürlich Allradantrieb...


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2016)

Naja, Wankel ist eine Sackgasse, Mazda sieht es nur nicht. Die bescheidene Thermodynamik durch die Form des Brennraums, Ölverbrauch, Dichtleisten, Verbrauch... Kurzstrecke ist der absolute Tod für den Wankel. Laut SpritMonitor liegt der RX8 (ich habe nach 231PS-Version gefiltert) im Durchschnissverbrauch bei 13,7 Liter. Bei einem E46 mit derselben Leistung (231PS, E46) bei 10,5 Liter.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2016)

Das Problem bei den letzten RX8 (Wankel) war, die großen qualitativen Unterschiede bei den Triebwerken.
Es kann und darf einfach nicht sein, dass es zu einer reinen Glückssache wird ob der Motor 0,5L Öl auf 5000km braucht........oder ca. 1,0L auf 1000km.
Und das dann auch noch mit "...Stand der Technik...." begründet wird.
Wenn sie das bessern, kann ein Wankel exotisch anders und auch alltagstauglich sein.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Februar 2016)

Der Marktanteil an Wankelmotoren ist auch leider nicht so groß, als dass so viele daran entwickeln würden. Wenn ein kleiner Hersteller eine Nebensparte zur Entwicklung aufrecht erhält ist das etwas anderes als wenn 20Autohersteller daran 50 Jahre lang hauptsächlich entwickeln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Ist doch egal wieviel das Auto verbraucht. Ich kaufe doch kein Auto nach Spritverbrauch. Wenn ich mir +-5 Liter nicht leisten kann fahre ich mitm Fahrrad.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wieviel das Auto verbraucht. Ich kaufe doch kein Auto nach Spritverbrauch. Wenn ich mir +-5 Liter nicht leisten kann fahre ich mitm Fahrrad.



Dir ist es egal, der Masse aber nicht.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

Masse
5L mehr wären bei mir 4000€ im Jahr, selbst bei dem grade günstigen Dieselpreis.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2016)

Ein Sportwagen wie der RX8 ist eh kein Auto für die Masse.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2016)

@S-icon: Eben und das ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wieviel das Auto verbraucht. Ich kaufe doch kein Auto nach Spritverbrauch. Wenn ich mir +-5 Liter nicht leisten kann fahre ich mitm Fahrrad.



Darf man fragen wie viele Kilometer du im Jahr fährst?
+-5 Liter können sich da nämlich schnell auf auf eine Zahl summieren, die einen erschrecken lässt.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

Ich frage mich einfach wo da der Vorteil sein soll?
Viel verbrauch, für nicht wirklich viel Leistung?
Bin mal mit so einem alten RX8 mitgefahren, 13l und klingt wie ein Staubsauger


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2016)

Vorteil = "anders sein".


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2016)

--> siehe Zeiss
+ keine Vibrationen, gleichmäßige Kraftenfaltung etc.pp.
= kann man mögen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ja für vieles zu begeistern, aber da halte ich mich doch raus


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2016)

Halt ein Auto für Liebhaber. Die Nachteile sind bekannt. Wer sich für so ein Auto entscheidet, macht das ganz bewusst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie viele Kilometer du im Jahr fährst?
> +-5 Liter können sich da nämlich schnell auf auf eine Zahl summieren, die einen erschrecken lässt.


Ich fahre im Schnitt 20000 pro Jahr mit meinem eigenen Auto. Im Moment fahre ich zur Meisterschule und wegen dem Fahrprofil was im Moment anfällt ist der Verbrauch von 11l/100 was ich normalerweise zur Arbeit brauche, auf über 16l/100 angestiegen.
Ist halt so, ich schaffe keine 400km mit einem Tank. 
Ich versuche jetzt nicht deswegen mich irgendwie zu knebeln und mich zurückzuhalten und jeden Tag mit dickem Hals nach hause zu kommen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> --> siehe Zeiss
> + keine Vibrationen, gleichmäßige Kraftenfaltung etc.pp.
> = kann man mögen, muss man aber nicht.



Vibrationen hast Du bei einem R6 auch nicht und das auch ohne Ausgleichswellen. Und eine gleichmässige Kraftentfaltung eben so.

Schau mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die gestrichelte Linie ist ein 192PS, dann die schwarze ist ein 231PS und die rote der 258PS.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2016)

Aber wie viele Saug-R6 werden denn die nächsten Jahre noch raus kommen?
Ich denke schon das Mazda, da die nächsten Jahre noch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal hätte.
Naja man wird sehen, nur eins ist sicher, Wankel bleibt Nische.

@the bad frag

Wie schafft man denn 16L im Schnitt? Und das mit einem 1,8er (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Das geht doch nur mit digitalen Gasfuß + nicht schalten, oder wie?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @the bad frag
> 
> Wie schafft man denn 16L im Schnitt? Und das mit einem 1,8er (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
> Das geht doch nur mit digitalen Gasfuß + nicht schalten, oder wie?


Start -> 3km warmfahren(Stadt) -> 10km Vollgas(Autobahn) -> 3km kaltfahren(Stadt) -> Ziel


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (9. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> --> siehe Zeiss
> + keine Vibrationen, gleichmäßige Kraftenfaltung etc.pp.
> = kann man mögen, muss man aber nicht.



Nur leider eher vergleichsweise schlechte Fahrleistungen. Genau wie Zeiss, habe ich den RX8 bei Erscheinen damals mit dem E46 330 verglichen.
Sonst fand ich den schon irgendwie cool. Aber von den großartigen Vorschusslorbeeren in der Presse damals (Vergleichbar mit einem 3,5 - 4l Motor, bärenstarker Durchzug auch aus dem Drehzahlkeller usw) blieb dann nicht viel übrig.
Und auch abgesehen vom Oelverbrauch waren die Dinger nicht gerade für ihre Zuverlässigkeit bekannt, obwohl man ansonsten bei einem Mazda eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen kann.

Guckt Euch mal die Preise vom alten RX8 bei Mobile und Co. An (Und auch, wie viele von denen schon einen Austauschmotor haben)

@TheBadFrag
Das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren? Viel (unbegrenzte) Autobahn und bei jeder Gelegenheit runterschalten?


----------



## deeeennis (9. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Start -> 3km warmfahren(Stadt) -> 10km Vollgas(Autobahn) -> 3km kaltfahren(Stadt) -> Ziel


Nach 3 Kilometern ist dein Öl doch niemals warm genug um auf der Autobahn vollgas zu geben


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Nach 3 Kilometern ist dein Öl doch niemals warm genug um auf der Autobahn vollgas zu geben


Nach ca. 2km ist das Wasser warm und nach ca. 3km ist das Öl auch warm. Ich glaube es gibt keinen Motor der schneller warm wird als ein 1.8T. Wassermenge und Ölmenge ist ziemlich wenig und ich fahre nie unter 2400rpm. Wenn man mit 900rpm rumdümpelt dann dauert das mit Sicherheit deutlich länger.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2016)

Das heißt du fährst in der Stadt maximal im 2. Gang, sorry bin kein Öko und sicher auch nicht "geizig" --> aber so eine Verschwedung von Geld wäre mir einfach zu blöd.


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das heißt du fährst in der Stadt maximal im 2. Gang, sorry bin kein Öko und sicher auch nicht "geizig" --> aber so eine Verschwedung von Geld wäre mir einfach zu blöd.





Ja und Material... Nerven, von mir selbst und Mitmenschen ganz zu schweigen. Wenn das jeder machen für dann hätten wir aber ne Lärmkulisse... mein lieber Schwan

Aber der 1,8T ist schon ein "Heißblut" da ist was dran.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das heißt du fährst in der Stadt maximal im 2. Gang, sorry bin kein Öko und sicher auch nicht "geizig" --> aber so eine Verschwedung von Geld wäre mir einfach zu blöd.


Warum das denn? 60km/h im 3. Gang sind etwa 2600rpm. Fährt sich wunderbar, Motor ist schön ruhig man kann bei Bedarf schneller beschleunigen als ein Schiff.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2016)

Dann halt der 3. Gang......
Mal ehrlich, du empfindest die 16L doch nicht etwa "normal" oder?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit der Kiste auch mit 8-10 Litern "zügig" fahren könntest.

Ach egal, muss jeder selber wissen....


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2016)

Mein 2,0L GTI mit 211 Pferden der nimmt sich 16 wenn er Feuer bekommt


----------



## Lee (9. Februar 2016)

Also ich find das Wankel-Konzept auch nicht sonderlich überzeugend, aber ich finde es klasse, dass Mazda sich immer wieder traut von der Masse abzuheben und "neuartige" Motorenkonzepte zu entwickeln bzw. umzusetzen. Die Skyactive Motoren finde ich super 

Wenn ich jetzt n neues Auto kaufen würde wäre der aktuelle Mazda 6 definitiv in der näheren Auswahl.


----------



## Useful (9. Februar 2016)

+- 5 Liter? Das wäre bei mir einfach mal mehr als das doppelte an Sprit. Habe mir ja bewusst nen Wagen gekauft der wenig verbraucht. Und so viel Geld für Sprit möchte ich dann doch nicht ausgeben. Fahre mein Auto auch immer möglichst sparsam.

Auf den Wankel bin ich mal gespannt. Aber ja, kein Wunder dass sich das Ding nicht durchgesetzt hat.
Mal sehen was sie daraus machen.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ach egal, muss jeder selber wissen....



Ich stempel es mal wieder als dummes Geschwätz ab. Aber wer der Meinung ist das 3km reichen um das Öl auf Temperatur zu bringen, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen. Mein Kumpel fährt die selbe Schüssel und hat Temperaturanzeigen drin. Nach 3 Min bewegt sich die Anzeige noch gar nicht ergo -> weniger als 40°c.

5Liter Mehrverbrauch wäre mir bei einem Alltagsauto mit dem ich täglich zur Arbeit fahren muss auch zuviel. Selbst mit einer Gas-karre wären das dann bei mir 780Euro.  Ein Daily muss meiner Meinung nach günstig sein im Unterhalt/Reperaturen und Spritverbrauch. Sonst braucht man sich nicht extra eine Karre zum Kilometer reißen kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2016)

Nach 3km ist das Öl warm?
Ist klar, hast du dein Auto in ner Garage bei 50-60°C stehen oder was?
Ich hab selbst nach 17km zur Arbeit momentan nur 95°C aufm Öl.


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2016)

Mein GTD hat nach ca 15km Betriebstemperatur erreicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich stempel es mal wieder als dummes Geschwätz ab. Aber wer der Meinung ist das 3km reichen um das Öl auf Temperatur zu bringen, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen. Mein Kumpel fährt die selbe Schüssel und hat Temperaturanzeigen drin. Nach 3 Min bewegt sich die Anzeige noch gar nicht ergo -> weniger als 40°c.


Ja, ich habs mir ausgedacht. Ich denke mir ständig Sachen aus, einfach nur so just4fun. Das mit den 90° Kühlwasser nach 2km habe ich mir auf jeden Fall auch ausgedacht.
Wenn die Kiste von deinem Kumpel nicht warm wird, dann sollte er vielleicht mal mit der Diagnose anfangen oder nicht immer mit 900rpm im 5. Gang fahren.

Ich habe mal grade meinen Arbeitsweg(nicht den aktuellen Weg zur Meisterschule) bei Google Maps ausgemessen. Den bin ich schon min. 1500 Mal gefahren, von daher kenn ich quasi alles auswendig.
Heimfahrt:
Start
0m-50m Seitenstraße etwa Tacho 20km/h im 1. Gang
~30-45 sek. LL an einer Ampel
50m-450m Innerorts meistens ~60km/h 3. Gang
450m-2,3km baulich getrennte Bundesstraße konstant mit Tacho 120km/h im 5.Gang
2,3km Wasserthermostat öffnet bei 90°C
2,3km-8km konstant Tacho 100km/h im 5. Gang
bei 3,3km ist das Öl auf Temperartur.(80°C)
8km-xxx...
Das mit der Wasserthemperatur ist sehr gut zu merken, weil man ab da nicht mehr so schnell darf. 

Kannst ja mal das gleiche Fahrprofil fahren. Wenn der nicht warm wird, würde ich mal in ein neues Thermostat investieren. Meiner hat auch schon nen neues drin, beim 8L gehen die ganz gerne.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nach 3km ist das Öl warm?
> Ist klar, hast du dein Auto in ner Garage bei 50-60°C stehen oder was?
> Ich hab selbst nach 17km zur Arbeit momentan nur 95°C aufm Öl.


Ein 1.8T hat übrigens nur 4,5 Liter Öl, bis der randvoll ist...
Und ab 80°C Öl kann man auf jeden Fall Gas machen. Das braucht keine 110°C, um "auf Betriebstemperatur" zu sein.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2016)

Ja ich denke schon das du es dir ausdenkst... sein Thermostat und die sämtlichen anderen Teile an der Karre funktionieren im übrigen wunderbar. Aber so ohne Temperaturanzeige wirst du natürlich durch deine Kristallkugel informiert wann das Öl warm wird. Hätte dir eigentlich mehr Fachwissen zugetraut, schein ich mich wohl geirrt zu haben.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Februar 2016)

Nur um mal auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, Riverna. Fährt dein Kumpel ab Start auch nie unter 2400 touren? Weil falls er es doch kurz sollte, ist der Vergleich schon hinfällig. 
Klär das mal ab, bitte.


----------



## FussyTom (9. Februar 2016)

Audi A6 4b, Bj. 2001, 2.4l V6 170PS, 165.000km und er läuft und läuft und läuft... Bin seit 5 Jahren voll und ganz zufrieden!!


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber so ohne Temperaturanzeige wirst du natürlich durch deine Kristallkugel informiert wann das Öl warm wird.


Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, wann du das letzte Mal bei mir mitgefahren bist...  Scheinst ja besser über mein Auto bescheid zu wissen als ich.

Aber in einem Punkt hast du sogar recht. Ich habe kein Loch in mein Armaturenbrett gemacht, und da ne ATU Öltemperaturanzeige reingeklebt.  Die Kristallkugel ist sowieso wieder zur Reparatur, weil die Vorhersagen immer falsch waren. Das Ding kann man echt knicken.

...du glaubst doch selber nicht das ich 15 Minuten Dauervollgasfahrten und Trackdays bei 30°C Außentemperatur fahre und dann nicht meine Öltemperatur im Blick behalte.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2016)

Du hast Recht und ich unrecht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Du zweifelst ja alles an, was ich sage.  Ist für mich aber nix neues. 

Den letzten beiden Azubis von mir ist mein Fachwissen gar nicht so schlecht bekommen. Haben vor 2 Wochen beide bestanden, der eine sogar als 2. Bester.

Ich habe sogar schon in der Berufsschule die Lehrer ständig korregiert, weil ich es besser wusste. Dementsprechend beliebt bin ich auch immer bei denen gewesen.(ich kann es nicht ausstehen wenn jemand Unsinn lehrt )
Das eine Mal wollte ich mit meinem Lehrer eine Wette über die Funktion eines Bauteils an *seinem* Auto machen. Ich bin aufgestanden und habe auf das Lehrerpult 100€ gelegt und ihm den Handschlag angeboten. Er hat sich gewunden und immer rausgeredet. Irgendwann meinte er das er keine Geldwetten mit Schülern annehmen dürfte. Ich sollte mich bitte wieder hinsetzen.
Zwischendurch wurde es den Lehrern auch zu viel und ich wurde nach vorne bestellt und sollte den Unterricht weiter machen. 
Einmal habe ich auch 113 von 100 Punkten in einer Klassenarbeit bekommen, weil ich zuerst die Frage korregiert habe und dann die Aufgabe gelöst. 

Ich kenn das sehr gut das ich von überall angezweifelt werde. Ich stelle gerne super exotische Behauptungen auf, wenn ich beweisen kann, dass ich Recht habe. Sofort sagt irgendwer was dagegen und ich schlage eine Wette vor. Leichtes Geld.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2016)

Alle Mädels wollen dich und alle Kerle wollen so sein wie du.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Ne, nicht wirklich.  Keiner will wie ein Metal hörender Auto- und PC-Freak sein.  Ich entspreche leider keiner Norm. Für die normale Welt bin ich nicht "gewöhnlich" genug.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. Februar 2016)

Wasser bei meiner s14 ist auch unglaublich schnell warm, Öl Temp hab ich nicht, aber Wasser ist auch bei den Temperaturen aktuell, nach spätestens 3km auf 90 Grad.


----------



## Riverna (9. Februar 2016)

Wasser ist immer recht schnell warm, die Öltemperatur braucht aber x fach länger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Das kommt halt extrem drauf an wie man fährt und was es für ein Motor ist. Öl bekommt man schnell warm, wenn man in der Warmlaufphase mit mehr Drehzahl und Last fährt. Das bedeutet nicht das man es seinem Motor richtig besorgen soll, wenn der kalt ist. 

Fährt man mit Standdrehzahl und sehr geringer Last -> Wasser warm und Öl kalt.
Fährt man mit mittlerer Drehzahl bei mittlerer Last -> Wasser warm und Öl fast warm.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> bei 3,3km ist das Öl auf Temperartur.(80°C)
> 
> Ein 1.8T hat übrigens nur 4,5 Liter Öl, bis der randvoll ist...
> Und ab 80°C Öl kann man auf jeden Fall Gas machen. Das braucht keine 110°C, um "auf Betriebstemperatur" zu sein.


Also ich habe heute mal drauf geachtet, nach 6km habe ich 50°C aufm Öl gehabt.
Komm jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit deinen 4,5L Öl.
Ich hab den 2.0T von Audi, unsere beiden Motoren sind sich sehr ähnlich.
Davon ab, ich bin schon viele Autos gefahren und keiner hat nach 3,3km 80°C aufm Öl gehabt.
Aber egal.
Wozu hast du überhaupt ne Ausbildung gemacht, wenn du vorher schon alles besser als der Lehrer wusstest?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute mal drauf geachtet, nach 6km habe ich 50°C aufm Öl gehabt.
> Komm jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit deinen 4,5L Öl.
> Ich hab den 2.0T von Audi, unsere beiden Motoren sind sich sehr ähnlich.
> Davon ab, ich bin schon viele Autos gefahren und keiner hat nach 3,3km 80°C aufm Öl gehabt.
> ...


Nein, die Motoren sind extrem unterschiedlich. Mein Kumpel hat nen A3 8P Quattro 2.0 TFSI. Der braucht eine halbe Ewigkeit, bis der warm ist. Der träumt nur davon das nach 3 Kilometern die Heizung nicht mehr kalt pustet. 

Warum sollte ich keine Ausbildung machen? Alles wusste ich ja nicht. Niemand kann alles wissen, ohne es gelernt zu haben. Nur wenn der Lehrer dann auf einem Spezialgebiet von mir Unsinn erzählt, muss ich ja eingreifen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Februar 2016)

Meine Heizung ist auch nach 2km warm, davon rede ich nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2016)

Das war auch auch keine konkrete Aussage... Ich hab das *achtung Witz* vergessen.

Zumindest braucht seiner mindestens die 3fache Strecke um das Wasser auf Temperatur zu bekommen. Der 2.0 TFSI von Vaddern ausm A4 B7 braucht auch ne ganze ecke Länger als mein A3. Allerdings wird der A4 schon schneller warm, als der 8P von meinem Kumpel.


----------



## hendrosch (10. Februar 2016)

Was ihr hier komplett außen vor gelassen habt ist ja ich die Außentemperatur ob von -10 - 70°C oder von 30 - 70°C macht im zweiten Fall nun mal die Hälfte an Energie und damit annähernd auch die Hälfte der Zeit.

Aber bei kaltem Wetter <0°C dauerts bei mir auch >10km bis sich was am Zeiger tut (Öltemperatur beginnt bei mir bei 70°C, Wassertemperatur Anzeige habe ich gar nicht)


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein, die Motoren sind extrem unterschiedlich.


Bevor ichs vergesse, nenn mir mal die extremen Unterschiede.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2016)

Bevor ihr euch hier weiter angiftet, lasst doch riverna erst einmal mit seinem Kumpel reden. Ich vermute nämlich fast, dass der wie die meisten hier, weniger Drehzahl fährt wenn die Kiste noch kalt ist. 

Jo,
mach doch einfach den Anfang. Zähl einfach mal alles auf was gleich ist. Vor allem Materialdaten, Positionierung zu einander und Wandstärken würden mich interessieren.

Bisher gebe ich keiner von beiden Seiten Recht und bin neugierig.
Meine Frau ist etwa ein Jahr lang den letzten Focus gefahren. Der hatte nach nicht einmal zwei Kilometern schon 90℃ Wasser angezeigt und sich kurze Zeit später schön genauso angehört und gefahren wie nach 100 km.
Ich hab einen Vectra mit 3.0V6, der ist nach knapp 15km warm und einen Vectra mit 3.2V6, der bei ruhiger Fahrt, selbst nach 30 km nicht im Ansatz warm ist. Also von daher bin ich für alles offen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

Normalerweise sind 1.8T und 2.0T vom Block her gleich, beide EA888.
Der 2.0T hat nur einen anderen Hub.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nach ca. 2km ist das Wasser warm und nach ca. 3km ist das Öl auch warm. Ich glaube es gibt keinen Motor der schneller warm wird als ein 1.8T. Wassermenge und Ölmenge ist ziemlich wenig und ich fahre nie unter 2400rpm. Wenn man mit 900rpm rumdümpelt dann dauert das mit Sicherheit deutlich länger.





Riverna schrieb:


> Ich stempel es mal wieder als dummes Geschwätz  ab. Aber wer der Meinung ist das 3km reichen um das Öl auf Temperatur zu  bringen, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen. Mein Kumpel fährt die selbe  Schüssel und hat Temperaturanzeigen drin. Nach 3 Min bewegt sich die  Anzeige noch gar nicht ergo -> weniger als 40°c.



Dem stimme ich zu 100% zu. Sorry, aber das ist wirklich nur ein Gelaber, den man nicht ernst nehmen kann.

Ich bin etwas über ein Jahr den 1.8T meiner Ex (die Motorkennung APP, 132kW/180PS, vermutlich EA113) in einem Audi TT 8N gefahren. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es der beschissenste Motor war, den ich je gefahren bin, wird das Ding alles andere als schnell warm, bei dem Eisenschwein ist es auch kein Wunder. Und nach 3km ist das Öl definitiv nicht mal ansatzweise warm, never ever.


----------



## blautemple (10. Februar 2016)

Naja wenn man ein Profi Rennfahrer wie TheBadFrag ist, dann wird das Öl alleine aus Ehrfurcht warm...


----------



## wesb (10. Februar 2016)

Für viele ist warm fahren schon erreicht wenn die Heizung ein wenig warme Luft raus pustet.


Ich fahre n 2,5L Focus RS und meiner bekommt erst "Feuer" wenn Öl auf 75-80°C beträgt was ich aktuell nur schätzen kann, da der RS ja die Öl Temperatur nur errechnet und nicht misst, was aber beim Öl Wechsel geändert wird durch einen echten ÖL Sensor.


----------



## JaniZz (10. Februar 2016)

Ne der stellt das Öl vorher in die Mikrowelle... 


Hat der A3 überhaupt eine öltemp Anzeige? 

Mein 3.5 V6 braucht 4,3 Liter Öl 

Und ist nach 6 km Landstraße bei 70 Grad öltemp. 

Wasser ist nach 3 km bei 90 Grad. 

Ab 70-80 Grad öltemp kann man drücken. 

Bei den Temperaturen wird er auch nicht heißer als 90-95 Grad.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind 1.8T und 2.0T vom Block her gleich, beide EA888.
> Der 2.0T hat nur einen anderen Hub.


2.0T oder 2.0TFSI?
Der TFSI ist ein komplett anderer Motor, allein schon aus dem Grund das es ein Direkteinspritzer ist...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab meinen Peugeot wirklich erst bei 110 Grad Öl gegeben, vorher nicht. 
Bei der S14 fahre ich halt zur Sicherheit länger warm, da ich nur eine Wasser Temp Anzeige drinne hab.


----------



## Lee (10. Februar 2016)

Also ich finds ein bisserl hart wie ihr grad auf BadFrag rumhackt. 

Wenn man sich nämlich mal sein Fahrprofil ansieht


Spoiler



0m-50m Seitenstraße etwa Tacho 20km/h im 1. Gang
~30-45 sek. LL an einer Ampel
50m-450m Innerorts meistens ~60km/h 3. Gang
450m-2,3km baulich getrennte Bundesstraße konstant mit Tacho 120km/h im 5.Gang


dann stellt man fest, dass er doch ganz anders fährt, als wohl die meisten von euch. Wer fährt denn Innerorts mit 60 die ganze Zeit im 3. und fährt bei 20 dauerhaft im 1.?.
Zudem kommt in der Warmlaufphase noch 2km 120 km/h, dazu, das heißt es liegt höhere Last an.

Die hohe Drehzahl kombiniert mit der streckenweise höheren Last hat schlicht nicht jeder beim Warmfahren und deshalb sind andere Erfahrungswerte nur bedingt vergleichbar. Wüsste auch nicht, warum Frag hier nen Schmarrn erzählen sollte?  Irgendeine Form von Öltemperatur-Messung wird er ja haben, sonst könnt er das nicht sagen. Mit nem Diesel oder anderen Motorblock braucht man eh nicht anfangen Vergleiche zu ziehen 
Ich finds zwar auch krass, wenn nach 3,3km schon das Öl Warm ist, aber für ausgeschlossen halte ich es nicht. Der einzige Vergleich den ich selbst habe ist leider nur ein Golf Diesel... Der wurde nie warm 

Meiner hat leider keine Öltemperaturanzeige und deshalb kann ich dazu nix sagen. Aber so nach 4km Stadtverkehr (nur 2 Ampeln) ist das Wasser knapp auf 90. Ich fahr allerdings bei 60 kmh im 5. Gang, bei 30 im 3..


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Februar 2016)

Jetzt frag ich euch mal, was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem Chevrolet Captiva? Mir geht es um viel Platz, gerade mit Kindern wenn man mal wieder unterwegs ist. Als sieben Sitzer kann man ja die letzte Reihe umklappen wenn es etwas mehr sein soll

mfg


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> und fährt bei 20 dauerhaft im 1.?.


Ich kann direkt nach dem Start im 2. keine 20 km/h fahren.  Die Nachstartanhebung liegt bei ~1500 rpm und selbst wenn ich dann mit Standgas im 2. fahren würde, wären das schon ~25 km/h.
Auf der Straße mache ich aber max. 20 km/h, weil die von Fußgängern mitbenutzt wird(kein Bürgersteig) und überall auf der Straße parkende Autos stehen. ...ist aber eine normale Straße innerorts, wo 50 ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen Peugeot wirklich erst bei 110 Grad Öl gegeben, vorher nicht.



Ab etwa 70-80Grad ist Motoröl maximal belastbar, bis 110Grad zu warten hilft nicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ab etwa 70-80Grad ist Motoröl maximal belastbar, bis 110Grad zu warten hilft nicht


So ist es.  Modernes Mehrbereich-vollsynthetik Öl braucht nicht mehr so viel Temperatur, wie man es von früher mit den alten einbereich-Mineralölen kennt.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bevor ihr euch hier weiter angiftet, lasst doch riverna erst einmal mit seinem Kumpel reden.



Da brauch ich gar nicht fragen, selbst mit höherer Drehzahl braucht das Öl länger als 3 Kilometer bis es warm wird. Hab aus Spaß heute mal beim Almera geschaut, der brauchte knapp 10 Kilometer (davon 8km Autobahn mit 120km/h). Damit das Öl einigermassen Temperatur hatte. Und ich fahre morgends auch mit höherer Drehzahl (zwischen 2500U/Min - 3000U/Min. Ausserdem bin ich den Audi vom Kumpel auch schon oft genug selber gefahren um beurteilen zu können wie lange der Hocker braucht um warm zu werden. Aber was erzähle ich... TheBadFrag hat mit Sicherheit ein Spezialtrick um die Physik auszuhebeln. Ich bin berufsbedingt sicherlich schon 100 verschiedene Modelle gefahren, die meisten haben alleine 3 Kilometer gebraucht damit warme Luft auf der Lüftung kommt.


----------



## keinnick (10. Februar 2016)

@TBF: Wie misst Du die Öltemperatur? Hat Dein Auto eine MFA, die die Öltemp. anzeigt?


----------



## Zeiss (10. Februar 2016)

Gar nicht. "Erfahrungswerte"...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei seinem 8L a3 ist, aber bei meinem a3 8p kann man die öltemp direkt anzeigen lassen. Zwar leider nicht dauerhaft aber zum nachgucken reichts.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (10. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ab etwa 70-80Grad ist Motoröl maximal belastbar, bis 110Grad zu warten hilft nicht



Aber ist nicht bei der Betriebstemperatur, die liegt bei mir bei 110 Grad, die Viskosität des Öles am besten für die Bauteile?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> @TBF: Wie misst Du die Öltemperatur? Hat Dein Auto eine MFA, die die Öltemp. anzeigt?


K-typ Temperaturfühler am Peilstab befestigt. Nicht professionell aber funktioniert super. Muss man natürlich nen Stück länger lassen, damit der im Fahrbetrieb noch im Öl hängt.  
Der 8L hat leider keinen Sensor. Es gibt zwar nen Blindstopfen im Ölfiltergehäuse, wo man einen Sensor einbauen könnte, aber irgendwie hatte ich da nicht die Nerven für. Wollte das schnell fertig haben und nicht erst rumprobieren.
Im Auto habe ich nen Arduino, der unteranderem meine Dashcam steuert. Der aktiviert 2 mal kurz den Warnblinker bei 145°C, als Warnung. Zur Messung mache ich im Moment einfach nen Multi dran.

Ich wollte eigentlich die Öltemperaturanzeige mit ins KI integrieren, damit er mir das auf dem LCD anzeigt.(im Wechsel mit Außentemperatur) Irgendwie bekomme ich das aber nicht hin. Das hatte ich als spontanes Bastelprojekt mal gestartet und dann die Lust verloren, als das mit dem KI nicht geklappt hat. Jetzt ist es so verblieben das er mich im Notfall kurz anblinkt. Ich hatte auch ne ganze Zeit lang ne LCD Anzeige am Arduino, welche ich einfach ins Ablagefach unter dem Radio gepackt hatte. Die ist dann im Winter irgendwann kaputt gefrostet (war so nen billig Müll aus nem Arduino Kit) und ich hab die rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Februar 2016)

Ja, so ein 3LB ist schon nicht einfach


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2016)

3LB hat doch nur der vor Facelift oder liege ich da falsch?  Ich hab einen nach Facelift.

...ich hatte es auch erst gar nicht per Bus versucht, sondern ich war nen bischen simpler an die Sache rangegangen. Ich hatte Außemtemp.- und Öltemp.-Fühler am Arduino angeschlossen und den einen Ausgang hatte ich dann an das Kabel was zum Außentemp.-Fühler geht angeklemmt. Dann hatte ich dem Arduino gesagt er solle doch bitte den Spannungswert vom Außentemperaturfühler für 20 Sekunden an den Ausgang anlegen. Dann für 1 Sekunde sollte der Spannungswert für Öltemp. anlegen.

Problem an der Sache: Die Außentemperatur wird niemals mit 3 Stellen angezeigt. FAIL!  Ich hatte dann dran gedacht mir alle Werte über 100 wieder als zweistellige Werte anzeigen zu lassen. Also 101°C=1°C | 140°C=40°C usw... hat aber alles nicht geklappt und ich hab entnervt aufgegeben, weil ich mit Meisterschule angefangen hatte und deswegen keine Zeit mehr. 
...ich glaub da war auch noch was das er nicht mehr als 60°C anzeigen wollte oder so... Mein Lösungsansatz war zumindest *******.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

Ach du hast nen 8L, ich dachte du hast nen 8P.
Ist ja das Vorkriegsmodell dann.
Aber nen Temperaturfühler am Peilstab?
Da hatte ich ja in meinem Golf 2 schon bessere Technik verbaut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2016)

War halt nen Experiment, was nicht richtig geklappt hat.  Wenn alles funktioniert hätte, dann hätte ich sicherlich auch den Sensor am Ölfiltergehäuse nachgerüstet. So ist das nicht wirklich optimal aber als Motorschutz auf jeden Fall brauchbar.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Februar 2016)

Verstehe nur nicht, warum du da nicht gleich nen ordentlichen Sensor eingebaut hast.
Ist doch ne Sache von 5 Minuten.
Aber jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum du so schnell warmes Öl hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Verstehe nur nicht, warum du da nicht gleich nen ordentlichen Sensor eingebaut hast.
> Ist doch ne Sache von 5 Minuten.


Tja ist es leider nicht. Erstmal den richtigen finden ist nicht ganz einfach. Mitlerweile gibt es Anleitungen um Netz, wo andere die Arbeit schon für mich erledigt haben.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2016)

Den Sensor wird es ja wohl bei Audi geben.
Wenn nicht, gib genug Zusatzinstrumente mit Sensor und passendem Gewinde.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Februar 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Aber ist nicht bei der Betriebstemperatur, die liegt bei mir bei 110 Grad, die Viskosität des Öles am besten für die Bauteile?



Die Betriebstemperatur vom Motor ist in dem Fall egal. Das Öl erreicht wie gesagt bei etwa 70-80Grad seine Betriebstemperatur, ab da schmiert es perfekt. Von der Druckbelastbarkeit her sind die 70-80 Grad sogar besser als die 110Grad. Wenn dein Motor bei normaler Fahrweise 110Grad Öltemperatur erreicht liegt das daran, dass er durch die hohe Öltemperatur versucht den Verbrauch noch etwas zu drücken.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 3LB hat doch nur der vor Facelift oder liege ich da falsch?  Ich hab einen nach Facelift.



Keine Ahnung wie es beim A3 ist, beim 2002er 8N war noch ein 3LB drin.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...ich hatte es auch erst gar nicht per Bus versucht, sondern ich war  nen bischen simpler an die Sache rangegangen. Ich hatte Außemtemp.- und  Öltemp.-Fühler am Arduino angeschlossen und den einen Ausgang hatte ich  dann an das Kabel was zum Außentemp.-Fühler geht angeklemmt. Dann hatte  ich dem Arduino gesagt er solle doch bitte den Spannungswert vom  Außentemperaturfühler für 20 Sekunden an den Ausgang anlegen. Dann für 1  Sekunde sollte der Spannungswert für Öltemp. anlegen.
> 
> Problem an der Sache: Die Außentemperatur wird niemals mit 3 Stellen angezeigt. FAIL!   Ich hatte dann dran gedacht mir alle Werte über 100 wieder als  zweistellige Werte anzeigen zu lassen. Also 101°C=1°C | 140°C=40°C  usw... hat aber alles nicht geklappt und ich hab entnervt aufgegeben,  weil ich mit Meisterschule angefangen hatte und deswegen keine Zeit  mehr.
> ...ich glaub da war auch noch was das er nicht mehr als 60°C anzeigen  wollte oder so... Mein Lösungsansatz war zumindest *******.



Ziemlich kranke Idee. Wie stellst Du sicher, dass die Kennlinie des  Öl-Sensors halbwegs zu der Kennlinie der Anzeige passt? Das 8L Tacho hat  doch die Wassertemperaturanzeige, warum hast Du sie nicht genommen. Das  wäre ein sehr leichtes Spiel gewesen. Ein NTC rein mit dem passenden  Gewinde (15 Minuten suche bei eBay), über ADC und Spannungsteiler  auswerten (ggf mit Referenzspannung), dann über DAC den "Ausgangs"-Wert  generieren und mit einem OpAmp wieder auf Ubat hochziehen, fertig. Sache  von 1-2 Abenden...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber nen Temperaturfühler am Peilstab?



Kann man schon so machen, wenn man die Abweichung dann wieder  reinrechnet. Normallerweise misst man die Öltemperatur in der  Steigleitung nach der Pumpe.

@Topic: Ich habe es heute mal beobachtet. Nach 3-3,5 km ging der rote Bereich im Drehzahlmesser aus, also 95° Wassertemperatur.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Februar 2016)

Zu Öl hab ich auch mal wieder eine Golf-Geschichte.  
Aus Mitleid hab ich letzte Woche mal den Ölstand kontrolliert und der Stab war trocken. Nach einem guten halben Liter war immer noch nichts dran und nach insgesamt 1,5Litern war der Peilstab bis zur Hälfte eingetaucht 

Hat jemand Ideen/Erfahrungen mit der Nachrüstung/dem Tausch von 2DIN Radios (4 Lautsprecher, je Hoch/Teiftöner)? 
Ich habe bisher sowas gefunden, aber bin mir nicht sicher, ob Geräte aus der Kategorie eine gute Wahl sind. 
Kenwood DPX5000BT Doppel-DIN-Receiver (Apple iPod-Steuerung, Bluetooth-Freisprecheinrichtung) schwarz:Amazon.de:Navigation & Car-Hifi


----------



## JaniZz (11. Februar 2016)

Habe auch eine kleine Golf Geschichte :

Grade wollte mich ein Golf 7 R ärgern, auf der freien AB😠 

Ziemlich gleich auf gewesen.
Bei 230  ca. zieht einfach einer gemütlich mit 120 rüber. 😰
Ohne Grund!

Entweder mit Absicht, oder mal wieder der gemütliche 0,5 sek Blick in den Rückspiegel. 

Junge junge war das knapp 😮

Stand mal ebend bisschen quer auf der Bahn.. 

Während der vollbremsung gehupt, das Heck gefangen (leichte links Kurve) und gehofft das der Golf gute bremsen hat. 

Der Herr im Auto hatte nur noch Augen für die Straße und würdigte mir keinen Blick. 

Ich hoffe er hat draus gelernt, mal mehr und länger im Rückspiegel zu gucken... 

Ich war danach erstmal bedient und bin mit 130 nach rechts gefahren und den Rest der heimfahrt gecruised. 

Der Golf Fahrer juckte es wohl weniger und hat weiter Gas gemacht. 
Sind dann beide die gleich Abfahrt runter. 

Auf der Landstraße stellte sich heraus,  dass der Golf Fahrer 
Leicht ein an der bremse hatte und ist Schlangenlinien gefahren.

Als er an einem Lkw im überholverbot vorbei wollte mit Vollgas, zieht vor ihm noch einer raus zum überholen. 

Tja hat auch fast gepasst, dann kam noch der Gegenverkehr... 
Hatte den Finger schon an der warnblinkanlage. 

Ne also heute war ein guter Tag,  ich wurde mal wieder daran erinnert, dass man nur ein Leben hat und habe in Erfahrung gebracht, dass Leute immer unaufmerksamer Auto fahre.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2016)

Hätten wir ein allgemeines Tempolimit von 130 km/h könnte sowas erst gar nicht passieren.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Februar 2016)

Die Leute, die lieber am Handy spielen, Kaffee trinken oder sich ausruhen könnten bei besserem Ausbau oder mit Verzicht auf Komfort aktuell auch mit der sicheren Bahn fahren. 
Die Autobahn wäre dann nur noch für vollkommen individuellen Verkehr, der Aufmerksam sein soll(te) und Autoliebhaber.


----------



## Lt.Ford (11. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hätten wir ein allgemeines Tempolimit von 130 km/h könnte sowas erst gar nicht passieren.



Stimmt, ein Blick nach Amerika bestät.... ne Moment mal


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2016)

Amerika hat kein Tempolimit von 130 km/h.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2016)

Na dann erklär mal.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2016)

Nein, lieber sollte er die Klappe halten...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (11. Februar 2016)

Seitdem ich so einige Erlebnisse hinter mir habe, wo mir jemand mit gefühlt 100 einfach auf die Spur zieht, fahre ich nur wenn's wirklich leer ist, schneller als 150. 
Ich hab einfach keine Lust, nur weil jemand nicht in seinen Rückspiegel schaut, im Rollstuhl zu enden, oder ganz in der Holzkiste.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hätten wir ein allgemeines Tempolimit von 130 km/h könnte sowas erst gar nicht passieren.



Besser noch 80 km/h. Ist die optimale Geschwindigkeit für die Autobahn. 

 "Erkenntnisse aus der Stauforschung zeigen eindeutig, dass der größte Verkehrsfluss im  System erreicht wird, bei dem alle Fahrzeuge maximal 100 Km/h, idealerweise aber zwischen 80 und 90 km/h fahren, weil bei dieser Geschwindigkeit das Verhältnis von Sicherheitsabstand (Platzbedarf!) und Reisegeschwindigkeit ideal ist. Zudem ist die Schadstoffemission in diesem Geschwindigkeitsbereich im Verhältnis gesehen am Geringsten"


----------



## Cleriker (11. Februar 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Habe auch eine kleine Golf Geschichte...


Wenn der Golf "weiter Gas gemacht" hat, du aber mit 130 vor dich hin gedümpelt bist... wie konntest du dann mit ihm zusammen die selbe Ausfahrt nehmen? 

Raum Zeit Verschiebung, oder was? 

Allgemeines Tempolimit von 130? Wozu dann noch Autobahnen? In manchen Ländern okay, Aber bei uns kann man überland getrost 110 fahren, warum dann noch die Kosten für Autobahnen? Lohnt sich doch dann überhaupt nicht mehr.

Gab's nicht mal so eine tolle Statistik die belegt hat dass es von der Anzahl der Unfälle keinen Unterschied macht. In offenen Bereichen gab's da nicht mehr Unfälle, als in begrenzten. Wäre ich nicht gerade zu faul dazu, würde ich das glatt googeln, nur wüsste ich gerade nicht mal was ich eingeben sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2016)

Also bei uns in Hessen, wurden sogar Begrenzungen aufgehoben oder erhöht.
Sehr oft kommen Unfälle auch zustande, weil man sich ja unbedingt den Unfall auf der anderen Seite angucken muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ziemlich kranke Idee. Wie stellst Du sicher, dass die Kennlinie des  Öl-Sensors halbwegs zu der Kennlinie der Anzeige passt? Das 8L Tacho hat  doch die Wassertemperaturanzeige, warum hast Du sie nicht genommen. Das  wäre ein sehr leichtes Spiel gewesen. Ein NTC rein mit dem passenden  Gewinde (15 Minuten suche bei eBay), über ADC und Spannungsteiler  auswerten (ggf mit Referenzspannung), dann über DAC den "Ausgangs"-Wert  generieren und mit einem OpAmp wieder auf Ubat hochziehen, fertig. Sache  von 1-2 Abenden...


Die Kennlinie muss gar nicht passen. Der Arduino misst die Temperatur vom Öl und rechnet die Spannung in einen °C Wert um. Dann gibt er auf dem Ausgang die passende Spannung raus, damit die Anzeige das Gleiche anzeigt. Der Außentemp. Fühler ist nen normaler 0815 NTC, von daher kein Problem. Über die Kühlwasseranzeige kann ich es nicht machen, weil die per CAN vom MSG kommt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Sensor wird es ja wohl bei Audi geben.
> Wenn nicht, gib genug Zusatzinstrumente mit Sensor und passendem Gewinde.


Wenn man bei Audi sagt man häte gerne einen Öltemperatursensor für sein Auto, bekommt man nach 10 Minuten die Aussage: "Ihr Auto hat keinen Öltemperatursensor."  Wenn man da was umbauen will, muss man schon die Teilenummer wissen, die man haben will.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Bei 230  ca. zieht einfach einer gemütlich mit 120 rüber. 😰
> Ohne Grund!
> 
> Entweder mit Absicht, oder mal wieder der gemütliche 0,5 sek Blick in den Rückspiegel.
> ...


Das ist Standard auf deutschen Autobahnen. Nur uncoole Leute benutzen Rückspiegel. Außerdem: Wer blinkt, der stinkt!
Auf ~300km Autobahn lege ich 4-5 Vollbremsungen hin. Ist man ja schon gewohnt. Die Leute fahren oft auch just4fun rüber um andere anzupissen. Manchmal bin ich kurz davor einfach mal reinzuhalten und gucken was passiert. Der Auffahrende kommt in 90% der Fälle fast unbeschadet davon. Grade gestern wieder so ein Unfall 10 km von hier auf der A30 passiert. Bin heute morgen noch an der Unfallstelle vorbeigekommen.

Wenn man in der Kurve bremst, kommt das Heck immer nen bischen. Ist ganz normal und nicht weiter bedenklich.  Lenkung nen Tuck aufmachen und man bleibt auf Kurs.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist Standard auf deutschen Autobahnen. Nur uncoole Leute benutzen Rückspiegel. Außerdem: Wer blinkt, der stinkt!
> Auf ~300km Autobahn lege ich 4-5 Vollbremsungen hin. Ist man ja schon gewohnt.



Komisch, ich hab sicherlich mindestens die letzten 5 Jahre (ok, bis auf den Porsche-Zwischenfall mit der Sperrfläche) auf der Autobahn keine Vollbremsung hinlegen gemusst. Irgendwas läuft da bei dir schief.


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Februar 2016)

Wenn jetzt einer antwortet, dass du nicht ins Stauende gekracht wärst, wenn du gebremst hättest, hast du dir das selber zuzuschreiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab sicherlich mindestens die letzten 5 Jahre (ok, bis auf den Porsche-Zwischenfall mit der Sperrfläche) auf der Autobahn keine Vollbremsung hinlegen gemusst. Irgendwas läuft da bei dir schief.


Du bist in den letzten 5 Jahren wohl nur 1 Mal schnell gefahren.


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt einer antwortet, dass du nicht ins Stauende gekracht wärst, wenn du gebremst hättest, hast du dir das selber zuzuschreiben.



Das war so ca. 2002 mit der Kaffeetasse. Ich hab das auf die letzten 5 Jahre begrenzt. Aber du hast irgendwie sogar Recht. Das war eigentlich die einzige wirkliche Notbremsung, die ich jemals auf der BAB gemacht hab. Gut klar, ich musste schonmal in die Eisen. Aber so hart gebremst, dass ich danach regelrecht Bremsplatten hatte, war tatsächlich nur die Aktion mit dem Stauende.


----------



## JaniZz (11. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn der Golf "weiter Gas gemacht" hat, du aber mit 130 vor dich hin gedümpelt bist... wie konntest du dann mit ihm zusammen die selbe Ausfahrt nehmen?
> 
> Raum Zeit Verschiebung, oder was?
> .



Durch den fluxkompensator, ist so etwas möglich. 

Hatte zum Glück noch Bananenschalen unterm Sitz hängen die ich als Brennstoff nutzen konnte 

Einfacher Grund,  die Abfahrt war 500 m später und der Golf hatte in und nach der Abfahrt keine überhol Möglichkeit. 

Geht schon gut vorwärts der schuhkarton, aber ist und bleibt ein Golf


----------



## Riverna (11. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bist in den letzten 5 Jahren wohl nur 1 Mal schnell gefahren.



Dann sind 200km/h oder sogar 250km/h scheinbar bei mir auch nicht schnell genug...


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2016)

Besonders oft wird man auf 2-spurigen Bahnen wie der A30 ausgebremst. Keine Chance da länger 200+ zu fahren ohne ausgebremst zu werden. Oft beschweren sich die Leute dann sogar noch. Zu schade das man keine Dashcam Videos online posten darf, sonst könnte ich stundenlang Compilations machen.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2016)

Also alle paar Wochen gebe ich auch gerne mal etwas Stoff auf der Bahn, vor allem aufm Mopped und da wird aus der ersten Stelle auch mal 'ne 3, aber ich komm noch nicht mal auf 5 Vollbremsungen insgesamt und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass 2 Räder schneller sind als ein A3 bzw. also so ziemlich alles, was man so Tag für Tag antrifft. Ich machs aber auch nicht auf einer 2 spurigen Bahn... Das ist doch logisch, dass die Leute da andauernd von links nach rechts nach links eiern. Da gibt's echt Leute die da mit 200+ hämmern?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich machs aber auch nicht auf einer 2 spurigen Bahn... Das ist doch logisch, dass die Leute da andauernd von links nach rechts nach links eiern. Da gibt's echt Leute die da mit 200+ hämmern?


Ja natürlich, siehe TheBadFrag.
Ich fahr ja auch öfter schnell auf der Bahn, aber ne Vollbremsung musste in den letzten 5 Jahren vielleicht 1 oder 2 mal machen.
Insgesamt in meinem Autofahrerleben ca 4-5mal und das in fast 19 Jahren.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag ist halt der übelste Rennfahrer, der muss halt alles aus seinem Koffer rausholen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2016)

Jetzt zieht euch doch nicht immer an allen Aussagen künstlich hoch. Für mich liest sich das so, wie man es auch oft in Gesprächen zu hören bekommt. Und zwar, dass einer Vollbremsung sagt, aber nicht wirklich so meint, sonder einfach eine sehr sehr starke Bremsung. 
Ich fahre ja auch sehr viel auf einer zweispurigen Bahn und je nach Fahrzeug zwischen 200 und 300. Da musste ich auch schon echt oft, heftigst bremsen, nur eben keine echte Vollbremsung. Ich bremse eh degressiv, da wirds dann schon mal eng. 

Den Vergleich mit dem Moped ist doch eh Quatsch! Damit kommst du an dem wechselnden Fahrzeug noch vorbei, selbst wenn der schon die halbe Spur versperrt. Wie viel darf von der Spur versperrt sein, damit ein 760 noch sicher durch kommt, Ohne sich über eine Vollbremsung Gedanken zu machen?


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2016)

Wer 200 oder sogar 300km/h auf einer zwei spurigen Bahn fährt, hat eh nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.
Das mache ich nur Nachts wenn keiner da ist, dies wird hier aber nicht der Fall sein. Weil wenn niemand da ist, kann mich auch niemand zum Bremsen nötigen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Wo ist denn das Problem, 200 auf ner zweispurigen Autobahn zu fahren?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. Februar 2016)

300km/h ist natürlich schon ne andere Hausnummer, aber 200-250 finde ich auf zweispurigen Strecken jetzt nix so Außergewöhnliches.
Im Ruhrgebiet um 7:30 Uhr vielleicht nicht die beste Idee, aber bei normalem Verkehr geht das doch zwischendurch immer mal.
Sogar auf der A30 
Sonst fahre auf die A29 Richtung Oldenburg, da wären am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch 500km/h gefahrlos möglich...
Nicht jeder hat das Glück, in der Nähe einer 4/5-spurigen Autobahn zu wohnen.

Lange am Stück geht das natürlich nicht und man muss halt immer damit rechnen, dass jemand plötzlich rauszieht. Daher vielleicht bei dichter hintereinander herfahrenden Fahrzeugen schonmal vom Gas gehen. Auch den Deppen merkt man es ja doch eigentlich meistens an.
Alternativ voll draufhalten, manche kriegen dann doch Panik und gehen wieder nach rechts...




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Besonders oft wird man auf 2-spurigen Bahnen wie der A30 ausgebremst. Keine Chance da länger 200+ zu fahren ohne ausgebremst zu werden. Oft beschweren sich die Leute dann sogar noch. Zu schade das man keine Dashcam Videos online posten darf, sonst könnte ich stundenlang Compilations machen.



Da sind ja auch viele Holländer 

Youtube, bzw Google gibt aber so schnell keine Daten raus. Weder an die Gema, noch sonst. Schlimmstenfalls fordern die Dich zu einer Löschung auf, oder übernehmen das für Dich. Ruhig hochladen, ggfs auf einem gesonderten Account  
Und bei Firmenfahrzeugen den Link an das entsprechende Unternehmen schicken. (Spaß)
Wobei ich das als Pranger auch doof finde, aber besondere Ereignisse oder knappe Situationen sind doch nett anzusehen.

Du darfst natürlich auch nicht erwarten, dass sich alle in Luft auflösen und sonst niemand überholt, nur weil Du dauerhaft 200 km/h fahren möchtest. Aber das dürfte klar sein. 

Btw: Gab es da jetzt eigentlich ein endgültiges Urteil? Sonst hieß es ja auch immer mal, dass Kennzeichen keine personenbezogenen Daten wären, da ein "Normalbürger" keine Möglichkeit habe, an die Daten es Halters zu kommen (wobei das u.a. über den Zentralruf der Versicherer möglich ist) 

Ich habe ne Zeitlang auch immer gerne gefilmt, auch Kameras an der Stoßstange, Kotflügel o.ä. befestigt und dann kleine Filmchen geschnitten. Die Fahrweise hat sich zumindest bei mir dadurch aber auch geändert, man möchte schließlich auch spannende Aufnahmen. Wirkt sonst doch schnell langweilig 

Deshalb hatte ich auch mal ein nettes Gespräch mit unserer örtlichen Renneitung, da die zufällig über einige meiner Videos gestolpert sind. Haben mir etwas ins Gewissen geredet, weil sie mich nicht mal irgendwo einsammeln wollen.
Stimmt ja auch schon.
Hatten schön anhand Straßenmarkierungen und Leitpfosten ausgerechnet, wie schnell ich ungefähr war.
Ob ich oder sonstwer am Steuer saß konnten und wollten sie mir gar nicht nachweisen, aber wenn man so bräsig ist wie ich war und bei Außenaufnahmen nicht aufpasst, muss man sich nicht wundern. In einem kleinen Kaff ist der Polizei logischerweise jeder leicht auffällige Wagen bekannt.
War schon peinlich.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt zieht euch doch nicht immer an allen Aussagen künstlich hoch. Für mich liest sich das so, wie man es auch oft in Gesprächen zu hören bekommt. Und zwar, dass einer Vollbremsung sagt, aber nicht wirklich so meint, sonder einfach eine sehr sehr starke Bremsung.
> Ich fahre ja auch sehr viel auf einer zweispurigen Bahn und je nach Fahrzeug zwischen 200 und 300. Da musste ich auch schon echt oft, heftigst bremsen, nur eben keine echte Vollbremsung. Ich bremse eh degressiv, da wirds dann schon mal eng.
> 
> Den Vergleich mit dem Moped ist doch eh Quatsch! Damit kommst du an dem wechselnden Fahrzeug noch vorbei, selbst wenn der schon die halbe Spur versperrt. Wie viel darf von der Spur versperrt sein, damit ein 760 noch sicher durch kommt, Ohne sich über eine Vollbremsung Gedanken zu machen?



Kommt drauf an. Theoretisch passt man oft auch noch zwischen Auto und Leitplanke, wenn derjenige ganz drüben ist oder durch die Mitte. Nur wer fährt so? Geht ja auch mehr um die Reaktionszeit. Wenn man mit 300+ angeflogen kommt und einer wechselt mit 120 die Spur, hängt man da hinten drin noch bevor man irgendwie mal reagiert hat. Daher auch wie Riverna schon sagte, egal ob 2 oder 4 Räder, die Bahn sollte schon frei sein. Beides bleibt aber gefährlich, mit dem Auto ist bei mir aber die Versuchung kleiner, weil ich da nicht locker flockig mal eben in ein paar Sekunden von 200 auf 300 ziehen kann.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Kennlinie muss gar nicht passen. Der  Arduino misst die Temperatur vom Öl und rechnet die Spannung in einen °C  Wert um. Dann gibt er auf dem Ausgang die passende Spannung raus, damit  die Anzeige das Gleiche anzeigt. Der Außentemp. Fühler ist nen normaler  0815 NTC, von daher kein Problem.



Dann hast Du es ja ausgemessen und so die Kennlinie passend gemacht.

Hat der Arduino einen DAC oder hast dafür PWM (hoffentlich mit einem RC-Glied oder OpAmp) genommen?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Über die Kühlwasseranzeige kann ich es nicht machen, weil die per CAN vom MSG kommt.



Nach etwas googeln findet man die Botschaften dazu 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf ~300km Autobahn lege ich 4-5 Vollbremsungen hin. Ist man ja schon gewohnt.



Faszinierend, ich habe ja vor kurzem eine 1000km Strecke abgerissen und musste kein einziges Mal eine Vollbremsung hinknallen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Besonders  oft wird man auf 2-spurigen Bahnen wie der A30 ausgebremst. Keine  Chance da länger 200+ zu fahren ohne ausgebremst zu werden. Oft  beschweren sich die Leute dann sogar noch. Zu schade das man keine  Dashcam Videos online posten darf, sonst könnte ich stundenlang  Compilations machen.



Wie wäre es, wenn Du Deine Fahrweise einfach den Gegebenheiten anpassen würdest???



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Btw: Gab es da jetzt eigentlich ein endgültiges Urteil? Sonst hieß es ja auch immer mal, dass Kennzeichen keine personenbezogenen Daten wären, da ein "Normalbürger" keine Möglichkeit habe, an die Daten es Halters zu kommen (wobei das u.a. über den Zentralruf der Versicherer möglich ist)



Wir (= mein Arbeitgeber, eine Leasinggesellschaft für Mobilienleasing) haben von der BuBa eine Auflage bekommen, dass die Fahrgestellnummern und Fahrzeugidentifikationsnummern zu anonymisieren sind, wenn man ein Klon aus der Produktion für die Entwicklung macht, weil es eben personenbezogene Daten sind. Bei den Kennzeichen ist es genau so.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. Februar 2016)

Ok. Dann bleiben aber noch Aufnahmen für Dinge wie "die schönsten Autobahnen Deutschlands", wo andere Fahrzeuge halt sogenanntes Beiwerk sind.
Ich darf Dich ja auch nicht direkt fotografieren und erst recht nicht diese Bilder veröffentlichen, bist Du aber gerade zufällig im Bild, ist es wieder eine andere Sache.

Genau um solche Schlupflöcher/Möglichkeiten und ob die Aufnahmen privat oder gewerblich genutzt werden sollen (gewerbsmäßige Nutzung wurde auch schon öfter ab einer gewissen Anzahl Abonennten bei YouTube angenommen) sollte es doch kürzlich in einer abschließenden Klärung gehen.
Gerade weil sich die DashCams immer mehr verbreiten.

Muss mal richtig googeln, irgendwas war da doch.

Wobei ich auch nicht möchte, dass lauter Oberlehrer durch die Gegend eiern und jeden anzeigen, der sich deren Meinung nach gerade nicht 100%ig korrekt verhält.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder eine "exotische" Frage. Kenn jemand eine Person, die an Teilgutachten ran kommt, die man so nicht im Netz findet?


----------



## JaniZz (12. Februar 2016)

Den hersteller kontaktieren?


----------



## Zoon (12. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zu schade das man keine Dashcam Videos online  posten darf, sonst könnte ich stundenlang Compilations machen.



Darfst du doch. muss halt die Mühe machen alle Kennzeichen und  Gesichter und verpixeln . (Das uneditierte Originalvideo sollte man  natürlich für sich aufbewahren  )

Und wenn du auf der Tonspur rumfluchen solltest, keine Namen oder Firmennamen nennen, oder das Audio wegpiepsen - das wurde nämlich bei dem Sascha Fahrnünftig in der Folge 89 zum Verhängnis (wer den Kanal kennt weis worums geht)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Den hersteller kontaktieren?


Soweit ich das nachverfolgen konnte gibts denn nicht mehr.[emoji51]


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. Februar 2016)

Hast Du es mal beim ganz normalen Tüv versucht, falls es nur um eine Eintragung geht.
Wenn die wollen, können die so einiges rausfinden. Sind denn irgendwelche KBA-Nummern o.ä. auf dem Teil sichtbar?

Hat halt nur nicht jeder Prüfer Verständnis für "Basteleien", von daher sagen auch einige, dass das dann nicht geht.


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2016)

Apropos Dash-Cam. Neues aus der Autobild von letztem Freitag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ok. Dann bleiben aber noch Aufnahmen für  Dinge wie "die schönsten Autobahnen Deutschlands", wo andere Fahrzeuge  halt sogenanntes Beiwerk sind.
> Ich darf Dich ja auch nicht direkt fotografieren und erst recht nicht diese Bilder veröffentlichen, *bist Du aber gerade zufällig im Bild, ist es wieder eine andere Sache.*



Das kann man aber mMn nicht über einen Kamm schweren, wenn jemand eine Sehenswürdigkeit fotographiert und da sind halt andere Leute drauf zu sehen die ebenfalls diese Sehenswürdigkeit anschauen, gut soll sein.

In den Dashcam Videos die so veröffentlich werden geht es aber in der Regel nicht darum die schöne Landschaft zu filmen(von der man, wenn nicht ohnehin Lärmschutzwände den Blick versperren bei 200+ eh nicht viel zu sehen ist), sondern meist darum (Fehl)verhalten anderer Personen öffentlich zur Schau zu stellen oder anzuprangern. Und das ist was ganz anderes (auch rechtlich).

Mal abgesehn davon das auf einem Foto nur eine Mommentaufnahme ist, bei einem Video higegen eine länger andauernde. Und sobald man mit der Dashcam einem anderen offensichtlich hinterher fährt zieht auch das Argument mit "den schönsten Autobahnen" nicht mehr, den dann ist es schon zielgerichtet.


----------



## JaniZz (12. Februar 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Soweit ich das nachverfolgen konnte gibts denn nicht mehr.[emoji51]


Ich weiß ja nicht worum es geht, aber wenn es z.b. Ein Anbau Teil für ein bestimmtes Fahrzeug ist. Einfach mal im forum deiner Marke fragen.

Vllt hat jemand das gleiche Teil verbaut und noch irgendwo ein Gutachten rum liegen oder Kopie von der Eintragung


----------



## Zeiss (12. Februar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das kann man aber mMn nicht über einen Kamm schweren, wenn jemand eine Sehenswürdigkeit fotographiert und da sind halt andere Leute drauf zu sehen die ebenfalls diese Sehenswürdigkeit anschauen, gut soll sein.



Wenn es Bilder für Dich selbst sind, juckt es keinen. Wenn das Bild auf der Homepage, Zeitung, etc. pp. veröffentlich werden soll, dann solltest Du von jedem, der auf dem Bild drauf zu sehen ist, eine Einverständniserklärung einholen, sonst kann man Dir böse an den Karren fahren. Eine Veranstaltung ist da etwas anderes.

@Topic: Meine Freundin hat mir zum Geburtstag ein Fotoshooting für's Auto geschenkt


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2016)

Du nackt aufem Auto, deine Freundin nackt aufem Auto oder nur das Auto alleine?


----------



## Zeiss (12. Februar 2016)

Nur das Auto allein.


----------



## Hitman-47 (12. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn es Bilder für Dich selbst sind, juckt es keinen. Wenn das Bild auf der Homepage, Zeitung, etc. pp. veröffentlich werden soll, dann solltest Du von jedem, der auf dem Bild drauf zu sehen ist, eine Einverständniserklärung einholen, sonst kann man Dir böse an den Karren fahren. Eine Veranstaltung ist da etwas anderes.



Nicht ganz, je nach Situation ist auch das alleinige Anfertigen von Bildern eine Persönlichkeitsverletzung und somit nicht erlaubt, auch schon vor der Veröffentlichung. Andererseits braucht man auch nicht immer eine Einverständniserklärung von den Personen auf dem Foto, nämlich dann nicht, wenn die nur ein Beiwerk sind (z.B. ich will irgendeine Sehenswürdigkeit fotografieren und die stehen davor).  Alles ein ziemlicher Paragraphendschungel.

(Recht informativ sind da die Videos von dem Rechtsanwalt Solmecke auf Youtube, z.B. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XB8Luu9Slc das hier)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Hast Du es mal beim ganz normalen Tüv versucht, falls es nur um eine Eintragung geht.
> Wenn die wollen, können die so einiges rausfinden. Sind denn irgendwelche KBA-Nummern o.ä. auf dem Teil sichtbar?
> 
> Hat halt nur nicht jeder Prüfer Verständnis für "Basteleien", von daher sagen auch einige, dass das dann nicht geht.


KBA-Nummer gibt es leider nicht und die Recherche bei Hersteller ergibt nix. Den scheint es nicht mehr zugeben.
Ich habe die erste Seite vom Teilgutachten wo auch die Nummer vermerkt ist, aber der Aussteller darf mir kein komplettes Gutachten aushändigen. Und über diese Nummer konnte gestern der freundliche Dekra-Mitarbeiter kein Gutachten bei sich in der Datenbank finden.


----------



## Useful (12. Februar 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Und wenn du auf der Tonspur rumfluchen solltest, keine Namen oder Firmennamen nennen, oder das Audio wegpiepsen - das wurde nämlich bei dem Sascha Fahrnünftig in der Folge 89 zum Verhängnis (wer den Kanal kennt weis worums geht)



Ja, das habe ich auch komplett mitbekommen 
Blöd nur, dass er halt auch die GPS Daten unten stehen hat. Wenn man da auf dem Gelände ist sieht man das natürlich wenn er nicht verpixelt. 
Aber zum Glück gings ja noch ganz gut aus und er darf zum Glück weiter Aufnahmen machen 
Natürlich mit Kennzeichen-verpixeln


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hat der Arduino einen DAC oder hast dafür PWM (hoffentlich mit einem RC-Glied oder OpAmp) genommen?
> 
> 
> Nach etwas googeln findet man die Botschaften dazu
> ...


Also so ein stinknormaler Arduino hat nur PWM. Ist auch nur ein Signalausgang, damit kann man keine großen Lasten schalten, sonst raucht der direkt ab. Ich meine 15-20mA kann so ein Ausgang verkraften. OpAmp oder nen Transistor muss man da ansich immer dranhängen. Gibt auch sogar Relaismodule -> 4 Kanal 5V Relay Relais Module Modul für Arduino TTL-Logik: Amazon.de: Baumarkt quasi fast zum Nulltarif, wenn man mal nen bischen mehr schalten will. Ich find die Dinger klasse fürs Auto. War in diesem Fall nur leider nicht der richtige Lösungsansatz. 

Ich kann aber nicht einfach auf dem CAN die Botschaft überschreiben.  Die Klima braucht ja z.B. auch die korrekte Kühlmitteltemperatur.

Manchmal fahre ich auch 400km Volldampf, ohne das ich voll in die Eisen muss. An einem anderen Tag passiert es 3 Mal hintereinander innerhalb von 10km. Freitags und Sonntags ist es meistens am schlimmsten.

Ich passe die Fahrweise ja an. Bis jetzt hat es noch nie gekracht.


Zoon schrieb:


> Darfst du doch. muss halt die Mühe machen alle  Kennzeichen und  Gesichter und verpixeln . (Das uneditierte  Originalvideo sollte man  natürlich für sich aufbewahren  )
> 
> Und wenn du auf der Tonspur rumfluchen solltest, keine Namen oder  Firmennamen nennen, oder das Audio wegpiepsen - das wurde nämlich bei  dem Sascha Fahrnünftig in der Folge 89 zum Verhängnis (wer den Kanal  kennt weis worums geht)


Irgendwer fühlt sich meistens angepisst. Außerdem kommen dann wahrscheinlich die ganzen Hater aus ihren Ecken und spammen den dislike Button.  Sind dann meistens auch die, die einfach rausziehen, egal was dahinter passiert.

SaschaLKWFahrnünftig gucke ich auch zwischendurch. Ist ganz amüsant, weil er sehr viel in der Gegend hier rumfährt. Am geilsten sind da immer die Leute, die auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen bremsen und nicht Gas geben.  Das mit dem fluchen könnte in meinen Video auch ein Problem werden...


----------



## Useful (12. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> SaschaLKWFahrnünftig gucke ich auch zwischendurch. Ist ganz amüsant, weil er sehr viel in der Gegend hier rumfährt. Am geilsten sind da immer die Leute, die auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen bremsen und nicht Gas geben.  Das mit dem fluchen könnte in meinen Video auch ein Problem werden...



Der fährt bei mir in der Nähe auch voll oft rum (Raum Ostwestfalen) 

Vor allem die Kreisverkehrfolge oder wo sein Wasserkocher im Kreisverkehr umgefallen ist und er die Automatik ausversehen aus gemacht hat und sich dann geärgert hat dass der Karren nicht schaltet  
Meine ja nur, er schwärmt ja immer von der Automatik und den super nicht nervigen Assistenzsystemen 

Aber gut, dazu sei gesagt, lieber springen die Assistenzsysteme ein paar mal zu oft an als einmal zu wenig, gerade was Unfälle an Stauenden angeht.

Aber ich kenne jemanden, der hat ein Auto, der könnte durchtreten wie viel er will, das schafft die Karre nicht auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen, schnell genug zu werden 



Edit:
Zwar etwas älter, aber ab Sekunde 20 schön zu sehen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEaOAjzJ8hM

und ab 2:57 auch wieder typisch 

Nochmal Edit: Der bei 9:42 ist auch super


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem, 200 auf ner zweispurigen Autobahn zu fahren?



Abgesehen von dem ca 100km/h Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen dir und dem Nebenmann? 
Und bevor eine Diskussion ausbricht, ließ nochmal genau was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Useful (12. Februar 2016)

Gerade wenn doch ein bisschen mehr Verkehr ist ist es doch quasi unmöglich auf einer 2-spurigen Autobahn 200 zu fahren.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2016)

Scheinbar nicht, weil wenn kein Verkehr ist wird dich auch niemand zu einer Notbremsung nötigen können. Also kann nur gemeint sein 200km/h plus mit Verkehr und das ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur dämlich. Aber vermutlich bin ich nur ein Weichei...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem ca 100km/h Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen dir und dem Nebenmann?
> Und bevor eine Diskussion ausbricht, ließ nochmal genau was ich geschrieben habe.


Ja du fährst nur nachts so schnell und da gibt's keine Autos, oder wie?
Wenn man danach geht, dürfte man nur schnell fahren, wenn garkeinen Auto da ist.
Vor allem was ist in der Nacht besser?
Tagsüber kann ich mal viel weiter gucken.
Was machst du, wenn dir nachts nen Reh oä vors Auto läuft? 
Das siehst erst, wenn es zu spät ist.
Du siehst, im Prinzip dürfte man eigentlich nie schnell fahren.


----------



## Useful (12. Februar 2016)

In diesem Video finde ich die Verhältnisse sehr gut zum schnelleren Fahren:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J2VygXuzDM

Da kann man, kommt halt drauf an.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja du fährst nur nachts so schnell und da gibt's keine Autos, oder wie?
> Wenn man danach geht, dürfte man nur schnell fahren, wenn garkeinen Auto da ist.
> Vor allem was ist in der Nacht besser?
> Tagsüber kann ich mal viel weiter gucken.
> ...



Ich fahr lieber mit 200km/h ein Reh um, als mit 100km/h Überschuss in ein Heck zu fahren. 
Um deine Frage zu beantworten, wenn ich 200km/h auf einer 2 spurigen Bahn fahre... dann nur wenn NIEMAND zu sehen ist. Somit sind gar keine anderen Autos da, dass hast du völlig richtig erkannt.


----------



## Seabound (12. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du siehst, im Prinzip dürfte man eigentlich nie schnell fahren.



Darf man auch nicht. Wen man schneller als 130 fährt, ist man gerne mal am Unfall mit schuldig. 

Schnellfahrer tragen hÃ¶here Verantwortung: Autobahn-Unfall: Bei mehr als 130 km/h ist man immer schuld - FOCUS Online Mobile


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2016)

200 mit Verkehr zu fahren ist gut möglich und auch nicht wirklich gefährlich. Dann müssten ja alle Vertreter tot sein, wenn das wirklich so dermaßen riskant wär... Die fahren ausschließlich 200+ 5 Tage die Woche.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich fahr lieber mit 200km/h ein Reh um, als mit 100km/h Überschuss in ein Heck zu fahren.


Ähmm nein.
Ich möchte mit 200 in kein Reh fahren.
Wobei ein Reh da noch "harmlos" ist.
Beim ausgewachsen Wildschwein hast du richtig Spass.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2016)

Ein Auffahrunfall mit 100km/h ist dagegen natürlich quasi ungefährlich...


----------



## Hitman-47 (12. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Auffahrunfall mit 100km/h ist dagegen natürlich quasi ungefährlich...



Bei weitem nicht ungefährlich, aber man muss immer im Hinterkopf behalten dass die kinetische Energie/Bewegungsenergie quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit wächst (nach E=0,5mv²).  
Genau das vergessen leider die meisten wenn sie über höhere Geschwindigkeit und deren Folgen nachdenken, mit 200km/h irgendwo rumheizen und einen Unfall zu bauen ist nicht nur doppelt so gefährlich wie mit 100km/h, sondern 4 mal so gefährlich. (Wenn man mal ganz naiv eine Proportionalität zwischen Gefährlichkeit und Bewegungsenergie annimmt. In Wirklichkeit wirds wohl noch viel schlechter aussehen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten, dank höherer Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit (kürzere Zeitspanne zum reagieren) etc...)

PS: Ich hab bei dir vorhin natürlich gelesen, dass du von 100km/h Überschuss geredet hast und nicht von 100km/h absolut, deswegen ist das ganze jetzt nicht (nur) auf dich bezogen sondern auch allgemein gedacht


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Habe ich nicht gesagt.
Nur wenn ich die Wahl hätte, wären mir die 100km/h lieber.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2016)

Dann haben wir verschiedene "Vorlieben".
Ich fahre einfach bei Verkehr keine 200km/h auf einer zwei spurigen Autobahn, dann habe ich ein geminderte Unfallgefahr. Ihr könnt da gerne lang ballern, hoffentlich nehmt ihr nur keine anderen Autofahrer mit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2016)

Wenn 200 fahren auf deutschen Autobahnen wirklich so tötlich wär, dann müssten wir eine extreme Todesrate haben. Die Wirklichkeit ist das hier in Deutschland fast gar nix passiert. Andere Länder mit Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung haben massenhaft Tote... Die sollten vielleicht mal ihre Begrenzung aufheben, dann gehen auch die Verkehrstoten zurück.

Die Unfälle produzieren ja meistens die 130 Schleicher, die so vor sich hinschlafen und fleißig am Handy rumspielen. Wenn man flott unterwegs ist, ist man permanent hoch konzentriert.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann haben wir verschiedene "Vorlieben".
> Ich fahre einfach bei Verkehr keine 200km/h auf einer zwei spurigen Autobahn, dann habe ich ein geminderte Unfallgefahr. Ihr könnt da gerne lang ballern, hoffentlich nehmt ihr nur keine anderen Autofahrer mit.


Ich bete innerlich quasi auch oft, dass nicht irgendwo so eine Pfeife dabei ist die meint dass auf der Autobahn ja keiner schneller als 100 fahren muss und deswegen nicht berücksichtigt, dass der ankommende/umliegende Verkehr auch mit 320 unterwegs sein könnte. Diese Typen sind nämlich eigentlich das Problem bei der Geschwindigkeit, nicht der schneller fahrende. Hier sind wir auch wieder beim Thema blinken. Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum das manchen so schwer zu fallen scheint.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2016)

Naja, ich blinke auch wenig, aber ich gucke auch vorher ob ich blinken muss.
Aber bei Spurwechseln und Überholvorgängen blinke ich immer.
Dann weiss derjenige auch was ich vorhabe.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

Ich blinke immer! Da gibt's auch nix vorher zu gucken! Sobald man die Richtung ändert blinkt man und feddich. Ist nur komisch dass das wohl immer die mit den teuren Autos nicht machen. Ich sitz dann da immer und denke "Ne Karre für 60.000 Tacken kaufen aber für den Blinker hat es nicht gereicht."


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2016)

Mit dem Unterschied, das ich auf den Verkehr achte.
Viele blinken einfach nur und ziehen rüber ohne zu gucken.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Auffahrunfall mit 100km/h ist dagegen natürlich quasi ungefährlich...


Wenn der vor einem 90 km/h schon, das sind nur 10 km/h Unterschied.



Amon schrieb:


> Ich blinke immer! Da gibt's auch nix vorher zu gucken! Sobald man die Richtung ändert blinkt man und feddich.


Falsch, man schaut erst und blinkt dann.


----------



## Zoon (13. Februar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> In diesem Video finde ich die Verhältnisse sehr gut zum schnelleren Fahren:



Hier noch besser - dieser "VW" hat nur 1200 PS 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LFExwsy2FA


Edit: Oma flucht im Audi R8

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdLjwXXhcU4
[/URL]


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2016)

Ich bezweifel stark das die "130km/h Schleicher" die Gefahr sind. Die wirkliche Gefahr sind die Leute welche meinen das sie unfehlbar sind und quasi DER Autofahrer schlecht hin. Jedoch hab ich den Eindruck das gerade hier im Thread der eine oder andere das jetzt nicht verstehen wird...  Ich "schleiche" oft mit 140kmh/h bis 160km/h über die Autobahn und wegen mit musste noch nie jemand eine Vollbremsung machen, da ich weder am Handy spiele, noch vergesse in den Rückspiegel zu schauen oder den Aufpreispflichtigen Blinker nicht zu gekauft habe. Ganz anders sieht es aber mit Hobbyrennfahrern aus die meinen mit bei 200km/h noch im Kofferraum hängen zu müssen wenn ich gerade am Überholen bin. Die setzen von 2 Kilometer Abstand die Lichthupe und gehen einfach nicht vom Gas. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn der vor einem 90 km/h schon, das sind nur 10 km/h Unterschied.



Setzen 6! Du hast nicht verstanden um was es ging. Es wären 110km/h Unterschied...


----------



## XE85 (13. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Darf man auch nicht. Wen man schneller als 130 fährt, ist man gerne mal am Unfall mit schuldig.
> 
> Schnellfahrer tragen hÃ¶here Verantwortung: Autobahn-Unfall: Bei mehr als 130 km/h ist man immer schuld - FOCUS Online Mobile



Finde ich völlig korrekt. Richtgeschwindigkeit ist nunmal 130, wer meint schneller fahren zu müssen soll auch das Risiko und die Konsequenzen (mit)tragen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die sollten vielleicht mal ihre Begrenzung aufheben, dann gehen auch die Verkehrstoten zurück.



Die Anzahl der Verkehrstoten steigt in Deutschland seit 2013. Und 2013 war die Gesammtzahl zwar rückläufig, aber die Anzahl der Verkehrtoten auf Autobahnen ist auch in diesem Jahr gestiegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Verkehrstoten steigt in Deutschland seit 2013. Und 2013 war die Gesammtzahl zwar rückläufig, aber die Anzahl der Verkehrtoten auf Autobahnen ist auch in diesem Jahr gestiegen.


Völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen...

Andere Länder haben Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf Autobahnen -> mehr Tote als in Deutschland. Umkehrschluss: Andere Länder heben ihre Begrenzung auf -> Todeszahlen sinken auf das geringe Niveau von Deutschland.

Logisch das die Todeszahlen steigen. Das Verkehrsaufkommen steigt ja auch. Trotzdem passieren in Deutschland trotz offener Autobahnen wesentlich weniger Unfälle, als in anderen Ländern. Schnell fahren = sicherer und das sogar statistisch belegt.


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen...
> 
> Andere Länder haben Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf Autobahnen -> mehr Tote als in Deutschland. Umkehrschluss: Andere Länder heben ihre Begrenzung auf -> Todeszahlen sinken auf das geringe Niveau von Deutschland.
> 
> Logisch das die Todeszahlen steigen. Das Verkehrsaufkommen steigt ja auch. Trotzdem passieren in Deutschland trotz offener Autobahnen wesentlich weniger Unfälle, als in anderen Ländern. Schnell fahren = sicherer und das sogar statistisch belegt.



Man darf aus einer Korrelation (kein Tempolimit und zugleich weniger Verkehrstote) noch lange keine (direkte) Kausalität schließen (weil es kein Tempolimit gibt, gibt es weniger Verkehrstote). 
Nur weil man bei Bränden oft die Feuerwehr vorfindet, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Feuerwehr der Grund für die Brände ist  Genauso gibt es auch Statistiken, die die Selbstmordrate mit dem Margarineverbrauch eines Landes gegenüberstellen und eine eindeutige Korrelation ersichtlich ist. Dass da kein direkter kausaler Zusammenhang herrscht, ist aber wohl jedem klar.

Ich persönlich bin aber auch gegen ein allgemeines Tempolimit.


----------



## Useful (13. Februar 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Hier noch besser - dieser "VW" hat nur 1200 PS
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LFExwsy2FA
> 
> ...




Geht ja ab wie ne Rakete 
Ist aber echt mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Am besten finde ich ja die "Reaction-Videos" vom Tesla Model S, auch sehr lustig


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich ja die "Reaction-Videos" vom Tesla Model S, auch sehr lustig


Das sieht mit jedem anderen Sportwagen auch so aus. Ich bin selber auch schon nen Tesla Model S gefahren und diese Beschleunigung legt der auch nur 1 Mal hin, danach ist abkühlen angesagt. Je öfter man durchbeschleunigt, desto langsamer wird der. Irgendwann zieht der nur noch wie jede normale Familienkarre.

Soooo heftig wie es auf den Videos aussieht ist das nicht. Einen Start in einem 600PS Rallyecross Auto DAS ist was besonderes!


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

Die Oma is ja drauf! 😂 Mother*ucker! 😂😂


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Setzen 6! Du hast nicht verstanden um was es ging. Es wären 110km/h Unterschied..


Stimmt, war wohl noch etwas am schlafen.


----------



## Useful (13. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sieht mit jedem anderen Sportwagen auch so aus. Ich bin selber auch schon nen Tesla Model S gefahren und diese Beschleunigung legt der auch nur 1 Mal hin, danach ist abkühlen angesagt. Je öfter man durchbeschleunigt, desto langsamer wird der. Irgendwann zieht der nur noch wie jede normale Familienkarre.
> 
> Soooo heftig wie es auf den Videos aussieht ist das nicht. Einen Start in einem 600PS Rallyecross Auto DAS ist was besonderes!




Ok, da hast du recht. Oder auch die Videos von Turbo-Supras oder Nissan GTR mit 900-1000 PS sind auch ganz nice 

Und ja, auch seine Höchstgeschwindigkeit hält er nicht dauerhaft. Aber gut, zur Schonung des Akkus ja auch normal.


----------



## XE85 (13. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Andere Länder haben Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf Autobahnen -> mehr  Tote als in Deutschland. Umkehrschluss: Andere Länder heben ihre  Begrenzung auf -> Todeszahlen sinken auf das geringe Niveau von  Deutschland.



Es gibt auch Länder in denen die Zahl der Verkehrtoten/Einwohner geringer ist als in Deutschland, Schweden, Großbritanien oder Spanien, um nur die größeren zu nennen. Und was haben die alle gemeinsam, genau, ein Tempolimit auf Autobahnen - zwischen 110 und 120km/h. Da könnte man jetzt auch daraus schließen: Tempolimit in Deutschland würde die Toten auf die Zahl dieser Länder senken - worauf ich persönlich eher wetten würde als auf deine These.

Und auch dir sollte klar sein das die geringer Zahl an Toten/Einwohner von Deutschland gegenüber etwa Ländern wie Rumänien, Lettland, etc. nichts mit dem Tempolimit zu tun hat.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Logisch das die Todeszahlen steigen. Das Verkehrsaufkommen steigt ja  auch.



Das Verkehrsaufkommen ist auch gestiegen als die Zahl der Toten noch zurück ging. Mal abgesehn davon das die Zahl der Toten auch im Verhältnis zur Bervölkerungszahl gestiegen ist.

Deine These ist also in keinster Weise Statistisch belegt, ganz im Gegenteil. Für das Jahr 2014 nennt die Statistik gerade das Schnellfahren als Hauptgrund für die gestiegene Zahl an Toten.


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Februar 2016)

> Deine These ist also in keinster Weise Statistisch belegt, ganz im  Gegenteil. Für das Jahr 2014 nennt die Statistik gerade das  Schnellfahren als Hauptgrund für die gestiegene Zahl an Toten.



Landstraße oder Autobahn?


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

Autobahn linke Spur, 250 auf der Uhr. Von rechts zieht einer mit 90 hinter nem LKW raus, es kracht. Wer ist schuld?


----------



## Captn (13. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Autobahn linke Spur, 250 auf der Uhr. Von rechts zieht einer mit 90 hinter nem LKW raus, es kracht. Wer ist schuld?


Vermutlich würde der mit 250 ne Teilschuld bekommen, weil das mit Richtgeschwindigkeit auf dem Tacho nicht passiert wäre....


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Für das Jahr 2014 nennt die Statistik gerade das Schnellfahren als Hauptgrund für die gestiegene Zahl an Toten.


Weil es den Grund mangelndes Fahrkönnen in einem Polizeibericht nicht gibt. Bestes Beispiel ist ein tötlicher Unfall bei uns gewesen. Langgezogene Kurve auf einer Landstraße ist einer mit nem Corsa frontal in einen Baum. Die Kurve ist aber so lang, die geht min. mit 250 km/h. Nach Angaben der Polizei hatte der Wagen wohl 120 drauf und deswegen wird als Grund zu hohe Geschwindigkeit angenommen. Problem ist nur das es eben nicht der Grund war für den Unfall. Ich wette die Kurve geht sogar bei Schnee schneller als 120. Der Typ war schlichtweg zu blöd zum Autofahren oder halt mal wieder am Handy gefummelt.

Wenn die als Grund überhöhte Geschwindigkeit angeben dann sind alle zufrieden, denn wir wissen ja alle das Raser die ultimativen Schwerverbrecher sind.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde der mit 250 ne Teilschuld bekommen, weil das mit Richtgeschwindigkeit auf dem Tacho nicht passiert wäre....


Du sagst es, Richtgeschwindigkeit. Das ist keine vorgegebene Höchstgeschwindigkeit und wenn keine Begrenzung ist darf ich auf der Bahn auch so richtig Kassette geben. Diese Penner die einfach mal rausziehen oder die meinen dass sie andere auf der Bahn "erziehen" müssen sind die Unfallursache Nummer 1. Nicht diejenigen die auch mal schneller fahren.


----------



## Captn (13. Februar 2016)

Wenn es aber vermieden hätte können, darf man dich dafür trotzdem zur Kasse beten. Finde ich zwar auch absolut bescheuert, genauso wie das schlagartige Ausscheren einiger Autofahrer, aber ändern kann man daran auch nichts.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> genauso wie das schlagartige Ausscheren einiger Autofahrer, aber ändern kann man daran auch nichts.



Doch, man könnte was daran ändern, aber selbst der Polizei ist das ja sch*** egal 
Aber heutzutage heißt blinken ja eh "ich werde jetzt die Spur wechseln, egal was kommen mag".
Ich handhabe es schon immer so, dass derjenige, der meint mich durchs rüberziehen stark ausbremsen zu müssen, noch bevor er ganz auf meine Spur gewechselt hat mehrfach mit der Lichthupe zu warnen. 
Die meisten fahren dann ziemlichflott wieder auf ihre Ausgangsspur zurück.


----------



## Captn (13. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch, man könnte was daran ändern, aber selbst der Polizei ist das ja sch*** egal
> Aber heutzutage heißt blinken ja eh "ich werde jetzt die Spur wechseln, egal was kommen mag".
> Ich handhabe es schon immer so, dass derjenige, der meint mich durchs rüberziehen stark ausbremsen zu müssen, noch bevor er ganz auf meine Spur gewechselt hat mehrfach mit der Lichthupe zu warnen.
> Die meisten fahren dann ziemlichflott wieder auf ihre Ausgangsspur zurück.


Mir geht sowas ja schon in der Stadt auf die Nerven, aber gefühlt trifft man solche Idioten auf der Bahn häufiger an....


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Autobahn linke Spur, 250 auf der Uhr. Von rechts zieht einer mit 90 hinter nem LKW raus, es kracht. Wer ist schuld?



Bei der Geschwindigkeit dürfte die Schuldfrage das geringste Problem der Beteiligten sein.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

War ja jetzt auch nur als Beispiel gedacht. Etwas überzogen, ja, gebe ich zu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ca3KmMZ577o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haha genau was ich immer sage.  Billig Reifen mit Sportfahrwerk ist langsamer als weiches Serienfahrwerk mit top Reifen.


----------



## XE85 (13. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Typ war schlichtweg zu blöd zum Autofahren oder halt mal wieder am Handy gefummelt.



Eine Unterstellung die jedewege weitere Diskussion mit dir über dieses Thema zur reinen Zeitverschwendung macht.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Landstraße oder Autobahn?



Hmm, gute Frage, müsste man nochmal explizit danach suchen. Nur für 2013, wo die Gesammtzahl noch rückläufig war, gibt man explizit die steigende Zahl auf Autobahnen an.


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Februar 2016)

Heute ist ein Mercedes E230 W211 zur Familie dazu gekommen, aber es müssen noch ein paar Sachen gemacht werden.
Das Auto ist in einem guten Zustand und ist Baujahr 10/2008 also schon Mopf

Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem Blinker für den Linken Außenspiegel, da dieser durch den Vorbesitzer kaputt gegangen ist, doch ich finde keinen.. 

Warum gibt es eigentlich für den W211 so wenige gebraucht Felgen? bzw. welche ET und Größen kann man fahren?

Kennt jemand ein gutes Säuberungsmittel für Leder, da der Wagen das Helle Leder hat, welches sich Verfärbt/verdreckt hat müsste es mal gesäubert werden.

Mit welchem Programm wird da eigentlich beim Mercedes gearbietet? Beim BMW ist es ja INPA.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem Blinker für den Linken Außenspiegel, da dieser durch den Vorbesitzer kaputt gegangen ist, doch ich finde keinen..


Zum nächsten Mercedes Händler gehen -> Fahrzeugschein mitnehmen -> Blinker bestellen -> Blinker mitnehmen und bezahlen -> neuer Blinker. Mit Navi sollte man auch den nächsten Händler finden...



XE85 schrieb:


> Eine Unterstellung die jedewege weitere Diskussion  mit dir über dieses Thema zur reinen Zeitverschwendung macht.


Es ist aber leider so. In der Kurve ist es technisch nicht möglich wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit abzufliegen. ...zumindest nicht, wenn das Auto nicht min. 250 macht.


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zum nächsten Mercedes Händler gehen -> Fahrzeugschein mitnehmen -> Blinker bestellen -> Blinker mitnehmen und bezahlen -> neuer Blinker. Mit Navi sollte man auch den nächsten Händler finden...



Idee wieviel der ca. kosten soll?


----------



## XE85 (13. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist aber leider so. In der Kurve ist es technisch nicht möglich wegen  zu hoher Geschwindigkeit abzufliegen. ...zumindest nicht, wenn das Auto  nicht min. 250 macht.



klar ...



Amon schrieb:


> Du sagst es, Richtgeschwindigkeit. Das ist keine  vorgegebene Höchstgeschwindigkeit und wenn keine Begrenzung ist darf ich  auf der Bahn auch so richtig Kassette geben.



Darfst du auch, du hast allerdings kein generelles Vorfahrtsrecht gegenüber einem der Richtgeschwindigkeit fährt. Und derjenige darf dich auch Behindern, also zu einer normalen Bremsung zwingen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Idee wieviel der ca. kosten soll?


Ich bin im Moment nicht am arbeiten, von daher kann ich dir keinen exakten Preis sagen aber du wirst nicht pleite gehen deswegen.  Keine Ahnung, 20, 30, 40€ irgendwie sowas wirds wohl sein.


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Februar 2016)

Also ich würde davon schon pleite gehen  bin aber erstens noch zu jung und zweitens gehört das Auto meinen Eltern ^^

Danke, werde am Montag bei Mercedes mal anrufen.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Februar 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm wird da eigentlich beim Mercedes gearbietet? Beim BMW ist es ja INPA.



Such mal nach "Stardiagnose".

Zum Thema Lederreinigung kann  ich Dir die Produkte vom Lederzentrum empfehlen, den Colourlock Reiniger  und alles, was dazu gehört. Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit den  Produkten, habe im 8er auch helles (Pergament) Leder.

Zum Thema Felgen und so: https://www.mbgtc.de/


----------



## s-icon (13. Februar 2016)

Hab das mal heute beobachtet:

9km Stadtverkehr und das Öl ist auf 81°
Fahrzeit waren 25 min.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> klar ...
> 
> 
> 
> Darfst du auch, du hast allerdings kein generelles Vorfahrtsrecht gegenüber einem der Richtgeschwindigkeit fährt. Und derjenige darf dich auch Behindern, also zu einer normalen Bremsung zwingen.


So ein Quatsch! Man darf eben nicht absichtlich den Verkehr behindern. Den Verkehrsbedingungen angepasst bedeutet eben nicht einfach nur langsamer fahren. Es bedeutet auch, dass die langsamen vorsichtiger sein müssen und besser gucken, bevor sie links rüber fahren. Wenn einer rauszieht mit dem Gedanken, dass die anderen halt bremsen müssen, dann nennt man das mutwillig.

Das sollte doch noch immer ein geben und nehmen sein. Ein Akzeptanzverhältnis zwischen den Verkehrsteilnehmern, wenn man so will.

Was mich wirklich immer wieder aufregt, sind die Fahrer die bei Begrenzungen zu schnell fahren. Schnell fahre ich gerne, aber auch nur da wo ich darf. Also meistens zehn km/h drüber, auf Autobahnen auch mal 20. Das ist der Bereich der quasi gestattet ist, danach wird geblitzt. Auf offener Bahn, rechnen die Verkehrsteilnehmer ja damit, dass auch mal jemand deutlich schneller sein kann, bei begrenzten Strecken allerdings nicht. Da wird jeder km/h zu viel, zum Risiko für den beherrschten Rest. Von Leuten die da deutlich schneller fahren als erlaubt, fühle ich mich sehr stark provoziert. Da will ich dann am liebsten immer da wo wieder offen ist an denen dran kleben und sie so drängeln wie sie es im begrenzten Bereich ja mit den anständigen gemacht haben. Das klappt auch oft, da das meistens so Typen sind die gar nicht sehr schnell fahren. Die fahren einfach immer 170, auch bei 80. Wo offen ist, aber trotzdem nicht mehr. Das macht das drängeln für mich noch schlimmer. Klar, das ist auch ein dummes Verhalten meinerseits (auch eine Art des "erziehens" die mir nicht zusteht). Jedoch möchte ich dass sie dann mal darüber nachdenken warum ich eben noch langsam genug war dass sie mich überholen konnten, nun aber plötzlich deutlich schneller will. Irgendwie denke ich dass ihnen dann ja klar sein müsste, dass ich nicht langsam war weil ich nicht mehr kann, sondern aus freien Stücken, weil es dort angebracht erschien.


----------



## XE85 (13. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch! Man darf eben nicht absichtlich den Verkehr behindern.



In meiner Aussage steht nirgends was von absichtlich. Wenn jemand der >Richtgeschwindigkeit fährt von jemandem zum verzögern gezwungen  wird der "nur" Richtggeschwindigkeit fährt, dann ist das keine Behinderung des Verkehrs. Selbstverständlich gilt diese Aussage nur bei einem Überholmanöver und nicht bei ignorieren des Rechtsfahrgebotes - denn das stellt ja bekanntlich für sich (auch) einen Verstoß gegen die Stvo dar. Gefährden darf man den anderen nicht, aber das darf man sowiso niemals egal ob man 20 oder 200km/h fährt. 

Das kann man auch alles in der Stvo nachlesen. Ich saug mir das ja nicht aus den Fingern.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2016)

Das laß sich für mich anders. Nämlich so als wärst du der Meinung dass der der 130 fährt ja ruhig mal raus kann auch wenn da einer mit deutlich mehr ankommt denn... wäre der da hinten auch 130 gefahren, hätte er ja nicht so bremsen müssen.
Hab ich dich da also falsch verstanden?

PS: woher solltest du es sonst haben, hier im Thread kennt doch jeder die StVO.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha genau was ich immer sage.  Billig Reifen mit Sportfahrwerk ist langsamer als weiches Serienfahrwerk mit top Reifen.



Welch weltbewegende Neuigkeit... 
Gewindefahrwerk und gute Reifen waren zusammen am schnellsten. Wer hätte es gedacht.


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich immer wieder aufregt, sind die Fahrer die bei Begrenzungen zu schnell fahren.



Das  schönste die heizen mit 100 Sachen durch ne 60er Baustelle aber wenn  wieder frei ist haste die gleich wieder eingeholt und überholt


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2016)

Was euch alles so aufregt...  
Es gibt nur eine Sache die mich wirklich nervt. Das sind Leute die sich nicht an das Rechtsfahrgebot halten und damit den Verkehr blockieren.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2016)

Mich nerven eher Leute, die morgens mit 40 vor mir rumeiern, aber meinen bei Rot über ne Ampel fahren zu müssen.
Dabei fällt mir auf, ich sehe sehr oft Leute die bei Rot noch über die Ampel fahren.
Ist immer schön wenn meine Ampel gerade auf Grün schaltet und das andere Auto in dem Moment noch über die Ampel fährt.


----------



## Useful (14. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mich nerven eher Leute, die morgens mit 40 vor mir rumeiern, aber meinen bei Rot über ne Ampel fahren zu müssen.
> Dabei fällt mir auf, ich sehe sehr oft Leute die bei Rot noch über die Ampel fahren.
> Ist immer schön wenn meine Ampel gerade auf Grün schaltet und das andere Auto in dem Moment noch über die Ampel fährt.



Das hatte ich letztens, Ampel wird rot, ich konnte noch ganz normal bremsen, die, die hinter mir fuhr überholt mich und fährt noch drüber.
Naja, zum Glück gibts noch die Toleranzbereiche, die Ampel bei den anderen springt ja nicht direkt auf grün um auch wenns sehr spät war.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Februar 2016)

Mir gehen die Leute auf den Sack, in der in 70er Zone  (Landstraße)60 fahren und wenn dann der weiße Schild mit den Streifen kommt, fahren sie 70... Da könnte ich ausrasten.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2016)

Da wäre ich bei mir in der Gegend vorsichtig.
Da gibst nen paar Ampeln, da hast du nach knapp 2 Sekunden schon Grün.

Hier gibts so ein paar Experten, wenn die auf ner bestimmten Strecke fahren und das Überholen verboten Schild sehen, dann fahren die nur noch 70.

Hatte neulich auch mal wieder einen vor mir, der meinte auf ner normalen Landstrasse 60 fahren zu müssen.
Aber kaum überholt man, dann geben sie Gas.


----------



## Useful (14. Februar 2016)

Kenne ich auch, oder die Leute die bei einem 70 Blitzer nur 55 fahren oder die die bei einem 50 Blitzer nur 40 fahren. Da gehen sie auf einmal alle in die Eisen.
Aber der Großteil bei mir in der Gegend fährt schon ganz vernünftig. Zum Glück auch


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Februar 2016)

Lamborghini-Brände: Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt leitet Untersuchung ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2016)

Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Lee (14. Februar 2016)

Was mich nervt? Tattergreise, die zu gebrechlich und ängstlich zum Autofahren sind und deshalb auf der Landstraße permantent *50!!!!! *anstelle der erlaubten 100 fahren. Leider war es zu unübersichtlich um zu überholen, so dass ich mir das ganze über 25 Kilometer antun musste 

Denen sollte man auf der Stelle den Führerschein entziehen. Ich will nicht wissen, wie die in einer Gefahrensituation reagieren. Wahrscheinlich ne Reaktionszeit von einer Minute....


Edit: Natürlich war der Heini in ner B-Klasse unterwegs, wer hätte das gedacht.... Hab aber so Kandidaten auch schon in Audis und BMW's gesehen. Halt allem was teuer ist und man sich oft nur im Alter leisten kann.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Februar 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Lamborghini-Brände: Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt leitet Untersuchung ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Erst jetzt??????? Das Problem ist doch schon ewig bekannt...


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Erst jetzt??????? Das Problem ist doch schon ewig bekannt...



Manchmal brauchen die Zuständigen nur ein paar tage und manchmal ein paar Jahre....


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Lamborghini-Brände: Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt leitet Untersuchung ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ist doch bekannt das die Tankbelüftung zu nah am Auspuff ist...

Ich nehme mal an das das Rückschlagventil in der Belüftung nicht ganz dicht schließt oder bei zu viel Druck im Tank undicht wird. Dann kommen die Dämpfe schön in Nähe vom Auspuff und die Kiste brennt.


----------



## Zoon (14. Februar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch, oder die Leute die bei einem 70 Blitzer nur 55 fahren



Ja kenne ich auch sobald die Rennleitung am Lasern ist legen die ne beinahe Vollbremsung hin ... manchmal wünschte ich die Polizeibeamten würden diese Kandidaten erst recht dann mal rausziehen wegen unnötiger Gefährdung. 
Vorallem bei heutigen Autos doch echt kein Problem so ein tempolimit einzuhalten, Tempomat aufs Limit gestellt (bzw selbst bei 72 oder 74 passiert da noch nichts) und fertig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre immer mit Tacho +8 durch jeden Blitzer und da hat noch keiner ausgelöst. ...und das sogar jeden Morgen 2 Mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Am geilsten ist immer wenn man auf ner 2-spurigen Straße andere Leute auf Höhe des Biltzers mit ziemlichen Überschuss überholt und trotzdem nicht geblitzt wird. Immer nach dem Motto: Lieber 35 bei 50 fahren, der Blitzer könnte nen schlechten Tag haben.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2016)

An den Blitzern fahr ich auch immer mit max 10 km/h weniger als erlaubt vorbei. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> An den Blitzern fahr ich auch immer mit max 10 km/h weniger als erlaubt vorbei. Sicher ist sicher.



Wieso machst du so einen Bloedsinn?
Wieso sollte ein Blitzer bei 70 blitzen, wenn 70 erlaubt ist?
Oder glaubst du das dein Tacho zu wenig anzeigt?

So ein Verhalten kann ich ueberhaupt nicht verstehen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2016)

Da ich im Moment im Linksverkehr sicher nicht soo gut fahre wie ich es gerne können würde, bin ich doch froh dass die Südafrikaner deutlich rücksichtsvollere  Verkehrsteilnehmer sind als das wonach mancher hier so klingt.
Sowas wie ein four-way-stop(durchaus größere Kreuzungen an denen jeder ein Stopschild hat und nach Reihenfolge der Ankunft an selbigem Schild gefahren werden soll) würde in Deutschland wohl auch kaum funktionieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso machst du so einen Bloedsinn?


Er versucht auf der Straße möglichst viele Luete anzupissen und auszubremsen. Irgendwann gerät er mal an den falschen, wenn er Pech hat.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso machst du so einen Bloedsinn?



Er will für Unruhe im Thread sorgen. Mehr nicht...

Cool der Almera ist schon wieder kaputt... hab ihn jetzt 1 Jahr und schon folgendes war kaputt: 

*Antriebswelle Rechts
*Kupplung 
*Anschluss Gasanlage
*Keilriemen gerissen
*Klimaanlage undicht
*Bremssattel fest 
*Luftmassenmesser

Kein schlechter Schnitt dafür das er von April bis Oktober nur 4.000 Kilometer bewegt wurde...


----------



## Zeiss (14. Februar 2016)

Respekt... Ein Montagsfahrzeug erwischt?

Ach, wo wir gerade bei Defekten sind: mein 7er schnurrt wieder wie ein Kätzchen, keine Aussetzer mehr, nichts, läuft austrein, Fehler gefunden und behoben.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso machst du so einen Bloedsinn?
> Wieso sollte ein Blitzer bei 70 blitzen, wenn 70 erlaubt ist?
> Oder glaubst du das dein Tacho zu wenig anzeigt?
> 
> So ein Verhalten kann ich ueberhaupt nicht verstehen.



Ist halt so ne Art Panikreflex. Irgendwie hab ich halt immer Angst, dass die trotzdem blitzen. Dann lieber sicher und ganz langsam vorbei.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Februar 2016)

Du könntest ja auch im Schritttempo da vorbeifahren, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2016)

Dont feed the troll...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Respekt... Ein Montagsfahrzeug erwischt?



Eher ein Sonntagsauto... der letzte Eimer.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer mit Tacho +8 durch jeden Blitzer und da hat noch keiner ausgelöst.


Dann geht dein Tacho aber nachm Mond.
Meiner zeigt bei 50 vielleicht 2km/h mehr an.

Ich hab das mit dem Bremsen von Blitzern nie verstanden.
Aber hier gibt's auch genug, die bremsen sogar bei nem reinen Rotblitzer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2016)

Warum das? Man kann z.B. durch einen 50er Blitzer mit 55km/h GPS durchfahren ohne Foto. Absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2016)

Wie soll das gehen? Wenn ich nen Blitzer sehe und mich erschrecke, hau ich natürlich erst mal in die Eisen. Ich will ja nicht geblitzt werden, weil ich vielleicht das letzte Schild mit dem Tempolimit übersehen habe. Also runterbremsen bis man im gefühlt sicheren Bereich ist. Lieber zu langsam, als geblitzt zu werden.


----------



## Useful (14. Februar 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ja kenne ich auch sobald die Rennleitung am Lasern ist legen die ne beinahe Vollbremsung hin ... manchmal wünschte ich die Polizeibeamten würden diese Kandidaten erst recht dann mal rausziehen wegen unnötiger Gefährdung.
> Vorallem bei heutigen Autos doch echt kein Problem so ein tempolimit einzuhalten, Tempomat aufs Limit gestellt (bzw selbst bei 72 oder 74 passiert da noch nichts) und fertig.



Genau, wobei bei mir, in der Nähe davon wo geblitzt wird fahren die recht vernünftig. Aber es gibt halt so manche Stellen und Verkehrsteilnehmer die sowas machen. Habe meinen Wagen auch mal an einem 50-Blitzer gut ausrollen lassen, bin da mit 58 km/h durch, ist nix passiert.

Und die heutigen Tachos weichen auch gut ab, meiner zeigt 55 an und ich fahre GPS 51. Bei 74 sind es GPS glaube 70.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich mit dem GTS Tacho 80 fahre, zeigt das GPS 77 an. Deshalb fahr ich immer so, dass die Nadel bündig hinter dem 80er Strich anliegt. Also so Tacho 82. Das mache ich überall so und wurde die letzten 400.000 Kilometer noch nirgendwo geblitzt. 
Ganz im Ernst... bei Blitzer bremsen tun doch nur die, die sich nicht für die Schilder interessieren und grundsätzlich frei Schnauze fahren.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum das? Man kann z.B. durch einen 50er Blitzer mit 55km/h GPS durchfahren ohne Foto. Absolut kein Problem.


Na dann fahr mal hier durch unsere Blitzer, würde da schon mit 5km/h zuviel geblitzt.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Bei uns haben die Dinger auch ne ganz üble Toleranz. 5 km/h zu schnell gleich Ma Knöllchen. 

Was anderes, mein Navi hat nen Blitzerwarner. Ist das überhaupt legal?


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann fahr mal hier durch unsere Blitzer, würde da schon mit 5km/h zuviel geblitzt.



Wo kommst Du denn her?

Beim 8er muss ich aufpassen, wenn ich  mit Sommerreifen unterwegs bin, da ist angezeigte Geschwindigkeit =  echte Geschwindigkeit. Mit den Winterreifen zeigt er immer 5km/h zu viel  an, egal wie schnell man fährt.

Der Gesetzgeber sagt zu dem Thema: "Der Tacho darf nicht nachgehen und um max. 10 Prozent + 4 km/h vorgehen."



Seabound schrieb:


> Was anderes, mein Navi hat nen Blitzerwarner. Ist das überhaupt legal?



Nein. Wenn es rauskommt, bist Du Dein Navi los.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann fahr mal hier durch unsere Blitzer, würde da schon mit 5km/h zuviel geblitzt.



Bei uns "ähnlich".
Mein Tacho zeigte ganz knapp 60.......*blitz*......laut "Bescheid" wurde ich mit 58 geblitzt, davon wurden 3 Km/h Toleranz abgezogen = 55km/h = 15€.
Achso, das ist eine 50 Zone, breite immer leere Straße, keine Schule o.ä. in der Nähe........aber dafür ein Friedhof.


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann fahr mal hier durch unsere Blitzer, würde da schon mit 5km/h zuviel geblitzt.



Die Section Control Abschnitte in Österreich sind auf +3km/h eingestellt. Also +5km/h am Tacho ist da schon riskant wenn er genau geht.

Ist aber ansonst ein sehr angenehmes fahren in diesen Abschnitten, alle praktisch gleich schnell, kein permanentens Lichtgehupe auf der linken Spur.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Februar 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich auf Autobahnen eine Maßgabe, ab wann nach einem Tempolimit geblitzt werden darf?
Auf Landstraßen habe ich noch irgendwie 150 Meter hinter dem Schild im Kopf. Also ihr fahrt 100, dann kommt ein 70 Schild, und 150 Meter dahinter darf geblitzt werden.
Ich frag nur weil mir Gestern auf der AB auffiel, dass es relativ lange braucht um "normal" von 230 auf 120 runterzubremsen. Mit "normal" meine ich keine Vollbremsung, so dass die Scheiben glühen....sondern einfaches bremsen. (ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.)


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Februar 2016)

Rein rechtlich darf direkt hinter dem Schild geblitzt werden. Denn ab da beginnt das jeweilige Tempolimit.
Normalerweise wird das aber außer an wirklichen Unfallschwerpunkten nicht gemacht, um unsinnigen Rechtsstreitigkeiten (Augenblicksversagen, falsche Justierung der Messeinrichtungen usw) aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Die Vorgaben, die irgendwo rumschwirren, sind - soweit ich weiß - allesamt nur Soll-Vorgaben an die Behörden und privaten Blitzer.
Warum sich sowas dann irgendwie bei den meisten Autofahrern als Gesetz einbrennt, andere Dinge wie blinken, Vorfahrtsregeln usw aber nicht, ist mir immer ein Rätsel.

Auf Autobahnen ist es aber wirklich teilweise ätzend, da stimme ich Dir zu. Freie Fahrt, dann 100 wegen Straßenschäden und 100m weiter wieder freie Fahrt. Wenn man da "normal" runterbremst, ist man schon durch, bevor das zulässige Tempo erreicht wird.

Andererseits soll man ja eben nicht ab der Begrenzung ausrollen lassen, dafür aber schon beschleunigen, sobald man die jeweilige Aufhebung am Horizont entdeckt. 

Und außerdem gehen die halt eben auch von der berühmten Richtgeschwindigkeit aus. Finde ich auch doof, ist aber halt nunmal so.

Irgendein Schild wegen Tempolimit kann man zwar vielleicht nicht genau lesen, aber da da wohl kaum 180 drauf stehen wird, sollte man vielleicht eher vom Gas gehen. Ansonsten war man schlichtweg zu schnell.

Man darf nur so schnell fahren, dass man gefahrlos innerhalb der überschaubaren Strecke anhalten kann. Von daher haben sich eigentlich Diskussionen über schnelles Fahren in der Nacht eigentlich in den meisten Fällen erledigt.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein. Wenn es rauskommt, bist Du Dein Navi los.




Das ist das Einbaunavi vom Kadjar ab Werk. Ich habe daran nichts geändert. Das Navi zeigt Blitzer als Sondersymbole auf der Karte an und gibt akustisch Warnung bei der Annäherung.   Deswegen wundere ich mich ja. Dachte sowas ist nicht erlaubt, aber das Navi hat das ab Werk?!?



XE85 schrieb:


> Die Section Control Abschnitte in Österreich sind auf +3km/h eingestellt. Also +5km/h am Tacho ist da schon riskant wenn er genau geht.
> 
> Ist aber ansonst ein sehr angenehmes fahren in diesen Abschnitten, alle praktisch gleich schnell, kein permanentens Lichtgehupe auf der linken Spur.



Bei uns soll das ja auch kommen. Wird aber von der Bevölkerung eher als Totalüberwachung angesehen, weniger als Segen. 

_"Im Sommer soll Niedersachsens Pilotprojekt Section Control starten: Dabei wird jedes Fahrzeug erfasst, ein Tempodurchschnitt ermittelt. Kritiker sehen alle Autofahrer unter Generalverdacht gestellt"._

Section Control: Tempo-Abstandsmessung heftig umstritten - DIE WELT


----------



## aloha84 (15. Februar 2016)

Geblitzt hinterm Begrenzungsschild? - Dr. Hartmann & Partner

Hier wird übrigens so eine Verwaltungsvorgabe beschrieben, da steht auch nochmal 150 Meter "um Gewaltbremsungen zu vermeiden" --> also es geht dabei auch um Sicherheit.

Achso, ich wurde übrigens nicht geblitzt, habe mich aber mehr auf die rechte Spur konzentriert, um sicher zu gehen dass da keiner überraschend rauszieht.....und dadurch das 120 Schild relativ spät gesehen.
Dann habe ich gebremst, und nach 100-150 Metern zeigt der Tacho immernoch ca. 150-160 an........das erschreckt schon ein bisschen.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auf Autobahnen eine Maßgabe, ab wann nach einem Tempolimit geblitzt werden darf?
> Auf Landstraßen habe ich noch irgendwie 150 Meter hinter dem Schild im Kopf. Also ihr fahrt 100, dann kommt ein 70 Schild, und 150 Meter dahinter darf geblitzt werden.



Das ist Landesangelegenheit:


 Baden-Württemberg: Grundsätzlich 150 m 
 Bayern: Grundsätzlich 200 m 
 Berlin: Grds. 75 m zu geschwindigkeitsverändernden Zeichen und 150 m zu Ortstafeln 
 Brandenburg: 150 m 
 Bremen: 150 m (innerorts und bei Ortstafeln) sonst „nicht kurz vor oder hinter" dem Zeichen 
 Hamburg: Keine exakte Angabe (jedoch nicht kurz vor oder hinter der Beschränkung) 
 Hessen: 100 m 
 Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: 100 m sowie 250 m auf Kraftfahrtstraßen und Autobahnen 
 Niedersachsen: 150 m 
 Nordrhein-Westfalen: Keine Empfehlung oder Vorgabe 
 Rheinland-Pfalz: 100 m 
 Saarland: „nicht unmittelbar dahinter" 
 Sachsen: 150 m 
 Sachsen-Anhalt: 100 m 
 Schleswig-Holstein: 150 m 
 Thüringen: 200 m


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mit den Winterreifen zeigt er immer 5km/h zu viel  an, egal wie schnell man fährt.


Das nach technisch irgendwie keinen Sinn. Wenn der Abrollumfang der Reifen unterschiedlich ist hast du eine relative Abweichung des Tachowertes, keine absolute.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na dann fahr mal hier durch unsere Blitzer, würde da schon mit 5km/h zuviel geblitzt.


Das wäre ja nach Abzug der Tolerenz nur noch 2 km/h zu viel. Ich habe noch nie gehört das jemand deswegen einen Bußgeldbescheid bekommen hat. Davon abgesehen fahre ich durch jeden Blitzer mit Tacho +8 durch. Nicht nur hier bei mir.

In der Schweiz mache ich das nicht, da sind die nen bischen schärfer eingestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

Hier gibts diese tollen runden die über 3 Fahrbahnen blitzen.
Ist auch egal ob du 1 oder 10km/h zu schnell, kostet beides das Gleiche.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das ist das Einbaunavi vom Kadjar ab Werk. Ich habe daran nichts geändert. Das Navi zeigt Blitzer als Sondersymbole auf der Karte an und gibt akustisch Warnung bei der Annäherung.   Deswegen wundere ich mich ja. Dachte sowas ist nicht erlaubt, aber das Navi hat das ab Werk?!?



Nochmal zu meiner Frage von heute Mittag; warum darf mich das original Navi im Auto vor Blitzern warnen?


----------



## dsdenni (15. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meiner Frage von heute Mittag; warum darf mich das original Navi im Auto vor Blitzern warnen?


Weil das so gut wie alle machen

Unser TomTom macht das auch - aber nur die stationären Blitzer


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Gut, aber das ist ja keine Erklärung dafür, dass sowas ok ist. 

Nein Nüvi musste ich z.B. mit POIs zur Blitzererkennung nachrüsten. Da gabs nix ab Werk.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2016)

Verboten sind glaube ich nur die Radarwarner, die individuell für sich eine (mobile) Messanlage aufspüren.
Hingegen legal waren Nutzerdatenbasierte Warnungen, soweit ich weiß


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

§ 23 StVO Sonstige Pflichten von Fahrzeugführenden - dejure.org
1b
Ist im Prinzip verboten.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Naja, ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Fahrzeug regelkonform ausgeliefert wird. Also sollte das OK sein. Sind ja nur POIs, die angezeigt werden und halt ein lauter PING, wenn sich ein Blitzer nähert.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

(1b) Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, darf ein technisches Gerät nicht betreiben oder betriebsbereit mitführen, das dafür bestimmt ist, Verkehrsüberwachungsmaßnahmen anzuzeigen oder zu stören. Das gilt insbesondere für Geräte zur Störung oder Anzeige von Geschwindigkeitsmessungen (Radarwarn- oder Laserstörgeräte).

Genau das macht dein Navi.


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2016)

Das Problem bei der Radarstandort Anzeige in Navis ist, das sie in manchen Ländern erlaubt ist und in anderen verboten. In Österreich sind sie zB erlaubt, in D allerdings verboten. Damit ist es natürlich auch erlaubt Navis mit dieser Funktion auszurüsten und zu verkaufen, unerlaubt ist ja lediglich die Nutzung. Ich gehe jetzt mal stark davon aus das die Navis eine Möglichkeit bieten diese Funktion zu deaktivieren.


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Naja, ich geh mal davon aus, dass das Fahrzeug regelkonform ausgeliefert wird. Also sollte das OK sein. Sind ja nur POIs, die angezeigt werden und halt ein lauter PING, wenn sich ein Blitzer nähert.



Frag doch mal den Verkäufer im Autohaus. Den Spaß würde ich mir machen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> § 23 StVO Sonstige Pflichten von Fahrzeugführenden - dejure.org
> 1b
> Ist im Prinzip verboten.


Für den Fahrer, der Beifahrer darf sowas benutzen.

Diese Regel ist nicht wirklich durchdacht, wie auch die zum Handy am Steuer.
Dazu stehen die Blitzer doch an Gefahrenstellen, also ist eine Warnung davor doch auch sinvoll.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Ja, ma gespannt, was Vaddern dazu sagt... 

Kanns mir wohl vorstellen. Irgendwas mit: _"Dir ham sie doch ins Gehirn geschissen. Nerv mich nicht mit so nem Zeugs..." _



keinnick schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den Verkäufer im Autohaus. Den Spaß würde ich mir machen.




Ja, ma gespannt, was Vaddern dazu sagt... 

Kanns mir wohl vorstellen. Irgendwas mit: _"Dir ham sie doch ins Gehirn geschissen. Nerv mich nicht mit so nem Zeugs..." _


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Für den Fahrer, der Beifahrer darf sowas benutzen.
> 
> Diese Regel ist nicht wirklich durchdacht, wie auch die zum Handy am Steuer.
> Dazu stehen die Blitzer doch an Gefahrenstellen, also ist eine Warnung davor doch auch sinvoll.


Stimmt, als Fahrer achtet man nicht darauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2016)

Blitzerwarner im Navi Illegal? Ehm.... WAYNE? Interessiert eh keinen Arsch. Ich hab noch nie Polizisten gesehen, die auf Leute mit Blitzerwarnern im Navi geschossen haben, von daher alles safe.  Gibt so viele Sachen, die verboten sind. Ich pisse auch an nen Baum, obwohl es verboten ist, mein Navi warnt vor mobilen und stationären Blitzern. Man bin ich schwer kriminell. Mein Karriere als Schwerverbrecher hat früh begonnen! Mit 15 oder so habe ich meinen ersten Vodka getrunken!  Man kann sich auch anstellen... Ich wette jeder Polizist und Richter fährt fröhlich pfeifend mit Blitzerwarner durch die Gegend.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hier gibts diese tollen runden die über 3 Fahrbahnen blitzen.
> Ist auch egal ob du 1 oder 10km/h zu schnell, kostet beides das Gleiche.


Von diesen tollen runden Dingern gibt es in Hamburg auch ne ganze Menge. Bin durch alle ohne Foto.  Das wäre ein viel zu krasser Aufwand jedem, der 1 oder 2 km/h zu schnell ist ein Ticket zuzusenden.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mein Karriere als Schwerverbrecher hat früh begonnen! Mit 15 oder so habe ich meinen ersten Vodka getrunken!


Naja, konnte dir ja egal sein, aber für deine Eltern könnte es Probleme geben.
Aber zurück zum Thema.
Ich brauche so einen Blitzerwarner nicht, wozu auch.
Wenn ich zu schnell fahre und geblitzt werde, habe ich das auch verdient.
Wenn ich nach den Verkehrregeln fahre, werde ich ja auch nicht geblitzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2016)

Och ich finde Blitzerwarner ganz praktisch. Beim normalen fahren ist das geblitzt werden nicht wirklich schlimm, falls es mich mal erwischen würde. Bis jetzt habe ich in ~160000 km erst 1 Mal 35 Euro aus Dummheit gezahlt. Ich denke mich noch so:"Welcher Vollidiot hat da sein Kamerastativ im Graben vergessen..." *biltz* 

Was übel ist, wenn man nach dem Überholen wieder einschert und dann an der Stelle ein Blitzer steht. Dafür ist so ein Warner ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte das Ding ja auch nicht zwingend. War halt beim Auto dabei. Ist aber zugegeben ganz nützlich. Ich hab immer die Map groß im Zentraldisplay und gerade wenn man in unbekannten Gefilden ist, ist so ne Warnung ganz nett!


----------



## Hitman-47 (15. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema.
> Ich brauche so einen Blitzerwarner nicht, wozu auch.
> Wenn ich zu schnell fahre und geblitzt werde, habe ich das auch verdient.
> Wenn ich nach den Verkehrregeln fahre, werde ich ja auch nicht geblitzt.



Danke für die wahren Worte 
Ich find es so zum Kotzen, wenn sich Leute darüber aufregen, dass sie geblitzt worden sind und dann die Schuld bei allen anderen suchen, außer bei sich selbst ("Elendige Wegelagerer" etc...). Man muss nun mal damit rechnen, dass man eine Strafe bekommt wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln hält. Oder man einfach unaufmerksam unterwegs war. Als ich das letzte mal geblitzt wurde, hab ich mich natürlich auch geärgert, aber nur über mich selbst, weil ich in der Situation einfach nicht aufgepasst hab, obwohl ich weiß dass die dort öfters stehen 

Zu letztem Satz: Nicht unbedingt. Ich wurde schon zwei mal geblitzt obwohl ich (verkehrsbedingt) deutlich langsamer war als erlaubt  Aber da kam dann auch bis heute nix.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

Dann sage ich es anders.
Wenn du dich an die Verkehrsregeln hältst, hast du keine Strafe zu befürchten.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2016)

So schaust aus und wer geblitzt wird, Soll gefälligst die frässe halten und dazu stehen! Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider einige die dauernd geblitzt werden und grundsätzlich erstmal alles anfechten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2016)

Mit dem richtigen Anwalt kann man auch sein Ticket umgehen.  Klappt fast immer, muss aber nen Spezialist dran. Bei langem Fahrverbot kann sowas nützlich sein.  Verboten ist es ja nicht...

Deutlich einfacher ist es aber unter dem Punktelimit zu bleiben...


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2016)

Ich werde öfters mal geblitzt... dann bezahle ich es und fertig. Bisher hat es mir nur einmal richtig genervt, da musste ich 3 Monate Laufen und durfte 700Euro Geldstrafe zahlen.  Lustig ist die Tatsache das diese "Gefahrenstelle" drei Monate nach meinem Bild dann von diesem Blitzer und sogar von der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung befreit wurde. Sowas nenn ich abzocke.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

Da warst du aber auch ordentlich zu schnell.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> : Lustig ist die Tatsache das diese "Gefahrenstelle" drei Monate nach meinem Bild dann von diesem Blitzer und sogar von der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung befreit wurde.



Die hatten an dir halt  genug Geld verdient, so dass dann ein Assi von der Stadt dort endlich die Schilder fachgerecht beseitigen konnte. So is das halt.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Ding ja auch nicht zwingend. War  halt beim Auto dabei. Ist aber zugegeben ganz nützlich. Ich hab immer  die Map groß im Zentraldisplay und gerade wenn man in unbekannten  Gefilden ist, ist so ne Warnung ganz nett!



Wie wäre es, wenn Du einfach mal die zwei Dinger, die in Deinem  Schädel verbaut sind, so etwa auf der Höhe der Ohren (im Volksmund werden sie Augen genannt), aufmachen und  nutzen würdest? Dann bräuchtest Du auch keinen Radarwarner und müsstest  auch vor'm Blitzer nicht bremsen...  




JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann sage ich es anders.
> Wenn du dich an die Verkehrsregeln hältst, hast du keine Strafe zu befürchten.





Cleriker schrieb:


> So schaust aus und wer geblitzt wird, Soll gefälligst die frässe halten und dazu stehen! Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis leider einige die dauernd geblitzt werden und grundsätzlich erstmal alles anfechten.



Genau das, danke Jungs. Meinen letzten Zettel für's zu schnell fahren habe ich im Jahre 2012 oder sowas bekommen...


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Du einfach mal die zwei Dinger, die in Deinem  Schädel verbaut sind, so etwa auf der Höhe der Ohren (im Volksmund werden sie Augen genannt), aufmachen und  nutzen würdest? Dann bräuchtest Du auch keinen Radarwarner und müsstest  auch vor'm Blitzer nicht bremsen...
> 
> ...



So gut wie die Dinger heutzutage getarnt sind, verlasse ich mich lieber auf die Technik, als auf meine Glotzerchen. 

Ich hab gehört, die blitzen neuerdings sogar aus Mülltonnen raus und so...


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da warst du aber auch ordentlich zu schnell.



Klar war ich deutlich zu schnell, aber wie kann man eine Gefahrenzone einfach mal so von 100km/h auf unbegrenzt ändern? Und dann ein paar Wochen vorher noch Blitzen? Geblitzt wird ja laut Aussage vom Staat immer nur an Stellen wo ein hohes Unfallrisiko durch überhöhte Geschwindigkeit besteht. Wäre da jetzt immer noch die Begrenzung würde ich nichts sagen... aber so hat das für mich einen sehr faden Beigeschmack. Und bevor jemand denkt ich bin ein böser Raser, es war ein Autobahn Abschnitt. Vor und nach der Kurve ist es unbegrenzt, die Kurve war damals auf 100km/h begrenzt (mittlerweile freigegeben) und ich war zu faul vom Gas zu gehen und wurde mit 188km/h geblitzt.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> So gut wie die Dinger heutzutage getarnt sind, verlasse ich mich lieber auf die Technik, als auf meine Glotzerchen.
> 
> Ich hab gehört, die blitzen neuerdings sogar aus Mülltonnen raus und so...



Dann fahr einfach die ausgeschilderte Geschwindigkeit, wo ist das Problem???????


----------



## Cleriker (16. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> So gut wie die Dinger heutzutage getarnt sind, verlasse ich mich lieber auf die Technik, als auf meine Glotzerchen.
> 
> Ich hab gehört, die blitzen neuerdings sogar aus Mülltonnen raus und so...


Dass du nicht mal auf die Idee kommst er könnte die Beschilderung meinen, zeigt deine Denkweise zu dem Thema. Jedem halbwegs anständigen (im Sinne von an Vorschriften halten, Rücksichtnahme usw.) Fahrer wäre wohl der Gedanke gekommen einfach nach den Regeln zu fahren.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Februar 2016)

@Riverna
Sauber, 3 Monate sind hart.
Ich musste vor etwa 15 Jahren mal einen Monat zu Fuß gehen, das hat mir gereicht. Und gelernt habe ich auch draus 
Waren 126km/h bei erlaubten 60 km/h zu Beginn einer bereits teilweise abgebauten(!) Autobahnbaustelle mitten in der Nacht.
Habe einfach ausrollen lassen. Dumm gelaufen.

Mein Gesicht war übrigens von der A-Säule verdeckt und es war nicht mein Fahrzeug.
Die Chancen hätten also mehr als gut gestanden.

Aber ich werde nur zum Streithammel, wenn ich mich unschuldig fühle. Wie beim Vorwurf zweier Polizisten, dass ich nicht angeschnallt gewesen wäre. Hat 11 Monate gedauert, vorletzte Woche ist das Verfahren eingestellt worden, obwohl mir anfangs weder die Bussgeldstelle, noch die Staatsanwaltschaft glauben wollte ("Gibt doch keinen Punkt, nehmen Sie die 40€ doch einfach hin"  " )

Ansonsten stehe ich zu meinen Schandtaten.

@zeiss
Jetzt aber. Du bist doch auch kein Unschuldslamm (Wie vermutlich die meisten Autofahrer) Sagst doch selbst, Du fährst immer +20km/h.

Ich bin auch schon lange nicht mehr geblitzt worden und fahre beruflich und privat insgesamt über 100.000km/Jahr

Man kennt halt irgendwann die typischen Stellen und/oder die festen Blitzer. Heißt aber nicht, dass man immer nur vorschriftsmäßig unterwegs ist.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @zeiss
> Jetzt aber. Du bist doch auch kein Unschuldslamm (Wie vermutlich die meisten Autofahrer) Sagst doch selbst, Du fährst immer +20km/h.
> 
> Ich bin auch schon lange nicht mehr geblitzt worden und fahre beruflich und privat insgesamt über 100.000km/Jahr
> ...



Ich bin kein Unschuldslahm, das stimmt. Ich fahre immer zu schnell, in der Stadt +10km/h und auf der Autobahn +20km/h. Aber ich bremse nicht vor den Blitzer und ich könnte jedes Mal kotzen, wenn so ein Vollpfosten bei 100 ausgeschilderten km/h auf 80 runterbremst, nach dem Motto "sicher ist sicher". Und wenn ich einen Blitzer sehe, dann gehe ich halt kurz vom Gas, dass ich halbwegs so schnell bin wie ausgeschildert und dann geht es weiter. Wo ist das Problem? Und wenn es mal blitzt, ja mein Gott, dann ist es so und man frisst die Strafe. Aber sowas wie Radarwarner habe ich noch nie gebraucht, wofür auch?


----------



## Kusanar (16. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab bis jetzt nur einmal gezahlt, da war ich in Garmisch ein klein wenig zu schnell durch den Ort gedüst. Ganze 7km/h drüber nach Abzug der Toleranz...  Da war ich wohl nicht ganz wach und im Stress, ist jetzt aber auch schon wieder 4 Jahre her.
Dafür erwischt es mich öfter mal beim "Falschparken" ... ich hab irgendwie eine Nase für Orte, an denen man sein Fahrzeug lieber nicht abstellen sollte. Oder wenigstens nicht ohne Parkschein.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Februar 2016)

@zeiss 
Vor nem Blitzer bremsen,obwohl man gar nicht zu schnell ist, ist Unsinn. Da könnte ich auch immer einen Rappel kriegen.
Zumal viele auch vorher schon "zu langsam" fahren.
Habe Dich so verstanden, dass Du generell der Meinung bist, man solle nicht schneller als zulässig fahren.
Jammern braucht man natürlich nicht, wenn man erwischt wurde. 

Wobei ich mir mehr Kontrollen in verkehrsberuhigten Bereichen, 30er Zonen und vor Schulen und Kindergärten (und zwar nicht um 2' Uhr während der Sommerferien  ) wünschen würd statt auf 4-spurigen Hauptverkehrsstraßen.

Und wenn im sowieso vorhandenen Navi ein Blitzerwarner vorhandenen ist, warum soll man den dann nicht nutzen?


----------



## XE85 (16. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Klar war ich deutlich zu schnell, aber wie kann  man eine Gefahrenzone einfach mal so von 100km/h auf unbegrenzt ändern?  Und dann ein paar Wochen vorher noch Blitzen?



Naja, was war denn der Grund dafür das die Stelle eine Gefahrenzone war? Vielleicht hat man die ja beseitigt. Schlechten Erhaltungszustand mit Schlaglöcher etwa durch Sanierungsmaßnahmen beseitigt. Baustellen sind generell Gefahrenzonen die nach einer Zeit wieder weg sind, klar das da dann zeitlich begrenzt geblitzt wird.


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2016)

Ich bin jetzt bei Kaiserslautern"am Kleeblatt" geblitzt worden. Nicht viel. 15 €. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wo das ist. Diese Straße gibts dort auch nicht. Ein Mysterium. Nix blitzen gesehen, und auf dem Bescheid steht "am Kleeblatt". Scheint der Stadt Glück zu bringen ^^


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2016)

"Blitzgefährlich"^^ sind ja oft die Stellen die man täglich fährt.
Ich fahre jeden Tag A9........ich kenne jedes Schild + Stelle in und auswendig.........und aufeinmal stand (ohne ersichtlich Baustelle --> diese war NEBEN der Autobahn) da ein 80 Schild.
Hätte man dort geblitzt, wäre es teuer geworden.


----------



## Zoon (16. Februar 2016)

Hier auf der A24 gabs auch ne schöne Stelle aus unerkennbaren Grund runter auf 80, das ganze 200m dann wieder unbegrenzt ansonsten kann ich die üblich verdächtigen Stellen auf der Autobahn von Hamburg bis Leipzig ausn Gedächtnis wo die Fotografen gerne stehen.


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Februar 2016)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich finde nichts gescheites wo man sehen kann welche Felgengrößen bzw. Einpresstiefen für den W211 gehen.

Habe da Felgen mit 7,5J 17" ET36 Vorne und 8,5J 17" ET30 aber weiß nicht ob diese überhaupt passen würden.

Gibts da so eine Übersicht mit passenden größen?

Gruß


----------



## Seabound (16. Februar 2016)

Zur Not geh doch mal zum Reifenfritzen...


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Naja, was war denn der Grund dafür das die Stelle eine Gefahrenzone war? Vielleicht hat man die ja beseitigt. Schlechten Erhaltungszustand mit Schlaglöcher etwa durch Sanierungsmaßnahmen beseitigt. Baustellen sind generell Gefahrenzonen die nach einer Zeit wieder weg sind, klar das da dann zeitlich begrenzt geblitzt wird.



Die "Kurve" hat sich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht verändert. Wenn es einen Grund geben würde, hätte ich nichts gesagt.

44 Tage...


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
> 
> Ich finde nichts gescheites wo man sehen kann welche Felgengrößen bzw. Einpresstiefen für den W211 gehen.
> 
> ...



Schreib doch einfach Benz-Kundenbetreuung an, die können Dir den Katalog schicken, ist das Einfachste und Zuverlässigste.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2016)

Ach jungs, ich muss mir jetzt so langsam mal Felgen kaufen für den Sommer, nur ich weiß einfach nicht ob Silber oder Schwarz. 

Mein Auto ist in Lavagrau Perleffekt lackiert, leider finde ich wenig Bilder mit dieser Lackierung und schwarzen Felgen. 
Ich bin mir unsicher ob es dann insgesamt zu dunkel aussieht.   

Felgen sollen es diese werden (Alutec Monstr):

Schwarz:
http://www.auto-legion.ru/igallery/img3_gal2697.jpg

Silber: 
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/image6ajzrcg93h.jpg


Leider finde ich keine Bilder wo die Schwarzen auf nem grauen Auto sitzen


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Mit Schwarz macht man nie was verkehrt. Andererseits kannst du Silber bei Nichtgefallen schwarz Plastidippen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2016)

Naja laut nem Kumpel ist Plastidip Müll, werde ich also eher nicht machen. 
Ich bin mir halt unsicher ob einfach das gesamte Auto dann zu dunkel/kontrastlos wirkt. 


Edit;

Aus Zufall endlich ein relativ guten Vergleich gefunden: 

Fourtitude.com - My A3 with Golf V R32 Brake kit


Ich denke da tendiere ich eher zu silber, was meint ihr?


----------



## XE85 (17. Februar 2016)

Ich persönlich finde schwarze Felgen auf dunklen Autos nicht schön. Schlicht aus dem Grund weil die Reifen ja nicht tiefschwarz sondern eher dunkelgrau sind. Damit hat man dann 3 verschiedene dunkle Töne, Felgen, Reifen und der Lack selbst. Da fehlt mMn einfach ein heller Kontrast.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Gibts nicht auf der Alutec Webseite nen Konfigurator? Bei ASA gab's das mal. Da konnte man Auto, Farbe und Felgen zusammen ankucken. 

Ich hab übrigens aufem Titanium Grauen Auto silberne Felgen für den Winter. Ich wollte, ich hätte schwarze genommen. Das macht das Auto irgendwie wuchtiger. Für den Sommer sind schwarze 19 Zöller drauf, und das sieht viel besser aus, als das Silber.


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde schwarze Felgen auf dunklen Autos nicht schön. Schlicht aus dem Grund weil die Reifen ja nicht tiefschwarz sondern eher dunkelgrau sind. Damit hat man dann 3 verschiedene dunkle Töne, Felgen, Reifen und der Lack selbst. Da fehlt mMn einfach ein heller Kontrast.



Ja ist was dran. Obwohl ich der Meinung bin das wenn du rot Lackierte Bremssättel hast dieser Farbakzent das schon wieder relativiert.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2016)

Blöd nur, dass es dann eher sch**sse aussieht...


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich auch so. Bunte Bremssättel sollten ab Werk auf den "passenden" Autos montiert sein. Aber wer mag, kann sich die ja anpinseln. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Ich hab weißes Auto, schwarze Felgen und rote Bremssättel. Sieht absolut stimmig aus. 

Was mir zu den Felgen noch einfällt, wenn mein Händler die entsprechenden Felgen im Programm hat, kann er mir die am Computer auf meinem Auto zeigen. In Farbe und bunt. Geht sogar mit nicht original Felgen. Das Computerprogramm zeigt alles, was aufs Auto passt.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich denke da tendiere ich eher zu silber, was meint ihr?


Silber, alles andere passt nicht zum Lack.

Und Gold passt nicht zum Auto, ist leider kein WRX STI.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich denke da tendiere ich eher zu silber, was meint ihr?



Dass du das wohl oder übel selber entscheiden musst.
Kennst du niemanden, der dir zur Not Felgen in verschiedenen Farben auf Auto faken kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2016)

Nö da kenne ich niemanden ^^

Ich denke ich nehme die silbernen und gut


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin übrigens die Tage beim Frühjahrsputz in der Waschstraße stecken geblieben. Bzw. das Auto ist stecken geblieben. Nix passiert. Hab aber die Wäsche geschenkt bekommen. Wenigstens etwas. 

Da wäschts noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da steckts dann fest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da isses dann fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (17. Februar 2016)

Was zensierst du da auf der Heckklappe?


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Einen Aufkleber


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2016)

Sicherlich der Aufkleber des Autohauses


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nö da kenne ich niemanden ^^....


Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob und bei welchem ATU (bitte keine blöden Sprüche- ich wollte keine ATU-Felgen) das war.
Aber es gibt so Felgen(attrappen), die man sich neben sein Auto stellen kann, mit denen man verschiedene Größen und Farben simuliert.
Also unten ein Standfuß in Reifenbreite, so dass die Felge neben dem Rad positioniert werden kann und man einen Eindruck davon
erhält, wie es in echt aussieht. Finde ich besser als bei den Felgenkonfiguratoren, weil diese nie genau die Autofarbe treffen.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte letzte Woche mit dem 7er in die Waschanlage, in so eine, wo man durchgeschoben/durchgezogen wird. 

Der Betreiber hat ihn schon eingesprüht und vorbereitet und die Räder geputzt. Dann kommt er an meine Tür und meinte, es ist ja ein Li oder? Ich so, ja, ist es. Er dann wieder, ähm, er ist zu lang. Das Problem ist wohl, dass er mit dem Hinterrad an der Rolle landet und so das Ganze wohl verziehen kann.... Das ist voll blöööööööööööööd.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Bunte Bremssättel sollten ab Werk auf den "passenden" Autos montiert sein. Aber wer mag, kann sich die ja anpinseln. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.



Kommt auch auf's Farbkozept an.
Bei meinem Auto ist recht viel in Blau (Lack Carbonschwarz, Nähte der Sitze blau abgesetzt) und da passen dunkelblau lackierte Sättel gut dazu


----------



## s-icon (17. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich wollte letzte Woche mit dem 7er in die Waschanlage, in so eine, wo man durchgeschoben/durchgezogen wird.
> 
> Der Betreiber hat ihn schon eingesprüht und vorbereitet und die Räder geputzt. Dann kommt er an meine Tür und meinte, es ist ja ein Li oder? Ich so, ja, ist es. Er dann wieder, ähm, er ist zu lang. Das Problem ist wohl, dass er mit dem Hinterrad an der Rolle landet und so das Ganze wohl verziehen kann.... Das ist voll blöööööööööööööd.


Zu mir haben die noch nie was gesagt, auch steckengeblieben bin ich noch nie.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2016)

War wohl ein übervorsichtiger am Werk, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Mir hats ma die Antenne vom Dach gerissen, weil ich die nicht ab gemacht hab.  Inklusive Sockel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2016)

Foto!


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ach jungs, ich muss mir jetzt so langsam mal Felgen kaufen für den Sommer, nur ich weiß einfach nicht ob Silber oder Schwarz.
> 
> Mein Auto ist in Lavagrau Perleffekt lackiert, leider finde ich wenig Bilder mit dieser Lackierung und schwarzen Felgen.
> Ich bin mir unsicher ob es dann insgesamt zu dunkel aussieht.
> ...



Geiler Golf [emoji7]

Dem stehen die Felgen super.

Dagegen sieht die Gurke da drunter aus wie so eine richtige Möchtegernweichspülerkarre.

Mein schwarzer 6er GTI bekäme wenn auch schwarze Felgen wie der R auf dem Foto


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mein schwarzer 6er GTI bekäme wenn auch schwarze Felgen wie der R auf dem Foto


Würde sch**** aussehen (bzw sieht auf dem Foto auch so aus) und schwarz ist keine Farbe,


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Foto!



Das hab ich doch nicht fotografiert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Februar 2016)

Es ist nur halb so lustig wenn es keine Bilder davon gibt


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2016)

Hätte ich das gewusst...


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Geiler Golf



Finde den Fehler...


----------



## s-icon (17. Februar 2016)

Ich muss sagen, ich mag meinen Golf.
Kann dir die 19" Pretorias empfehlen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2016)

Ich mag meinen Golf ebenfalls. 

@Zeiss gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind nicht wahr?!

Schaue ich mich auf den Straßen mal um kann ich sagen da sind s-Icon und ich nicht alleine. Oder ne Menge Golffahrer irren sich...


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2016)

Mögen != geil

Aber ja, zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden  Und Einheitsbrei kommt eben bei jedem an


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Zu mir haben die noch nie was gesagt, auch steckengeblieben bin ich noch nie.


Ich hab schonmal fast ne Stunde inner Waschstraße festgesteckt, weil vorne ein Auto das Gebläse gerammt hat. Hatte zum Glück nen Laptop dabei.  Kostenlose Wäsche gabs nicht, weil die Waschstraße kaputt war und ich wieder rückwärts raus bin.  Immerhin war schon die Hälfte gewaschen und ich hab das Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## Riverna (17. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Schaue ich mich auf den Straßen mal um kann ich sagen da sind s-Icon und ich nicht alleine. Oder ne Menge Golffahrer irren sich...



Fliegen fahren total auf ******* ab, Millionen Fliegen können sich nicht irren... ich denke du weißt worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> schwarz ist keine Farbe,


Stimmt.
Es ist ...?

Ich finde komplett schwarze Felgen nicht so gut.
Wenn, dann mit Farbakzenten oder mit polierten Stellen.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2016)

Badfrag,
- Kostenlose Wäsche gab's nicht!
- Auto war schon halb gewaschen.
- Geld gab's zurück.

Hm... Also irgendwie hört sich das sehr wohl nach kostenlos an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2016)

Ist halt ne halbe kostenlose Wäsche  


@ Golf Diskussion

Den Autokauf davon abhängig zu machen, wieviele Leute das gleiche Auto fahren, ist wohl das dämlichste was man machen kann. 
Jeder soll das Auto kaufen was ihm gefällt. 
Das Argument mit "Millionen Fliegen stehen auf *******" könnte man auch anders auslegen. Wenn die wenig verkauften Autos so überragend sein sollen, warum werden sie denn dann nicht so oft gekauft? Komisch  

Wer ein Golf fahren will, der fährt ein Golf. Und wer es braucht sich "abheben" zu müssen von der Masse, der muss sich eben so ein Auto kaufen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt auch auf's Farbkozept an.
> Bei meinem Auto ist recht viel in Blau (Lack Carbonschwarz, Nähte der Sitze blau abgesetzt) und da passen dunkelblau lackierte Sättel gut dazu



Ok, das mag stimmen. Als ich das schrieb, schwirrten mir eher Bilder von 60PS Corsa / Polo usw. durch den Kopf, bei denen am besten zusätzlich auch noch die Bremstrommeln in einem modischen quietschgelb lackiert wurden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ok, das mag stimmen. Als ich das schrieb, schwirrten mir eher Bilder von 60PS Corsa / Polo usw. durch den Kopf, bei denen am besten zusätzlich auch noch die Bremstrommeln in einem modischen quietschgelb lackiert wurden.



Warum haben niedrig-motorisierte Autos deiner Meinung nach kein Recht optisch nett angepasst zu werden? 
Seit wann sagt denn die Farbe eines Bremssattels etwas über dessen Leistung aus? 

Finde ich immer klasse wenn die Leute mit den dicken Karren sich drüber aufregen wenn die Leute mit nicht so viel Geld, ebenfalls ein optisch ansprechendes Fahrzeug haben wollen, nach dem Motto "Oh nein, jetzt fahren schon Opel Corsa mit roten Bremsen rumm, woher sollen denn jetzt die Leute wissen das ich viel geilere Bremsen habe???!!!"
Gerade farbliche Akzente können viel ausmachen an der Gesamtoptik und die wenigsten wollen damit etwas vorgeben was sie nicht haben.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt, mein Geschmack ist es nicht. Ich würde mir die Dinger auch bei einem 500 PS Auto nicht anmalen. Genau so, wie ich mir keinen "bösen Blick" oder eine verchromte Auspuffblende an mein Auto kleben würde. Wer es mag soll es tun. Oftmals (nicht immer) sieht es in meinen Augen aber einfach unpassend aus. Von darüber "aufregen" würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sprechen. So sehr interessiert mich das Thema nun doch nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2016)

Böser Blick und co wären ebenfalls nicht mein Fall. 

Mir ging es aber eher um Dinge die höher motorisierten Fahrzeugen quasi vorbehalten sind, wie eben farbliche Bremsen. Gibt kein Grund weshalb nicht auf dem 90PS Auto ebenfalls die Bremsen farblich sein sollten.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hab für den Winter silberne Felgen genommen......und bin mit der Enscheidung äußerst zufrieden.

Thema Golf:
Stand auch zwischen der Entscheidung Golf GTD oder "anders", habe mich nach Probefahrten --> aus Kostengründen für "anders" entschieden.
Der Golf ist gut, fährt gut, ist praktisch und größtenteils sehr gut verabreitet.
Hab mich dann für den ebenfalls guten Astra entschieden, der kann eigentlich alles genau so "gut", ist in der Verabreitung nicht ganz auf dem gleichen Level --> hat aber im direkten Vergleich über 5 tausend € weniger gekostet. Naja und für 5 Scheine kann ich ziemlich viel Autofahren.
Das von meinem (in der Version) nicht viele rumfahren (hab bisher noch gar keinen anderen gesehen^^) ist nett, war aber nicht entscheidend.


----------



## s-icon (18. Februar 2016)

Ich weiss nicht wieso Opel dem Astra kein ACC etc. verbaut.
Bin aber eh kein Opel Fan
Bin mit meinem GTD recht zufrieden, etwas leistung muss noch her. Deshalb wird er wohl einem GTI P oder GTI CS weichen.

Hab ebenfalls rote Bremssättel
Beim Mercedes goldene


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2016)

Weshalb der j kein ACC hat, weiß vermutlich wirklich nur Opel.
Benziner standen bei mir nicht auf dem Zettel, durch den Diesel spare ich pro Monat fast 100€ an Spritkosten.
Naja Leistung kann man eigentlich nie genug haben, aber ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Weshalb der j kein ACC hat, weiß vermutlich wirklich nur Opel.
> Benziner standen bei mir nicht auf dem Zettel, durch den Diesel spare ich pro Monat fast 100€ an Spritkosten.
> Naja Leistung kann man eigentlich nie genug haben, aber ich bin zufrieden.



Kommt drauf an mit was für einem Benziner du deinen Diesel vergleichst.
Ich bin Dienstag mit einem Firmenwagen (Audi A3 8V, 1.4TFSI COD) und der hat auf der Strecke Wolfsburg -> Emden insgesamt nur 7,6l verbraucht. War mittelmäßig viel Verkehr und wo es möglich war, bin ich ihn immer ausgefahren.
Ein Diesel hätte auf der Strecke nicht bedeutend weniger verbraucht.
Gerade bei Tempo 80 in Baustellen verbraucht der Benziner quasi nix (knapp 4l).
Deshalb finde ich die 4 Zylinder Diesel heutzutage sinnlos, wenn es nur auf den Verbrauch/Unterhaltskosten ankommt.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2016)

Unter dem Strich zahlst Du aber beim Diesel trotzdem weniger Spritgeld.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich zahlst Du aber beim Diesel trotzdem weniger Spritgeld.


Dafür mehr Steuern.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2016)

Und Versicherung...

Bei Vielfahrern lohnt es sich aber trotzdem.


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2016)

Das die TFSI grade bei Teillast - halt im normalen Alltag gegenüber dem Diesel stark aufgeholt haben ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Verstehe auch nicht warum sich grade viele Kurzstreckenfahrer (durch die Medien) sich so einen Diesel am besten mit Mimimi Hubraum 1400 ccm oder kleiner aufschwatzen lassen. Die Dinger finde ich furchtbar ultraenger Drehzahlbereich wo wirklich Schub kommt + die DPF Problematik im Kurzstreckenverkehr. Dann lieber nen ordentlichen TFSI der quasi übers ganze Drehzahlband Schub hat und gut ist. Der neue 1.8er im Polo GTI / Ibiza Cupra z.B. Schönes Teil und den 1.4 Twincharger den er gott sei dank durch alle Marken kontinuierlich ablöst vermisst wirklich kaum jemand 

Ansonsten muss der Weg zur Arbeit eine Strecke wohlgemerkt bestimmt 50km mindestens betragen damit sich der Diesel dem TFSI wirklich noch spürbar kostenmäßig absetzen kann.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich bin am Sonntag von Magdeburg innenstadt --> nach Leipzig innenstadt gefahren.
Wo es ging mit über 200, am Ende stand eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 154km/h und 8,9L/100 auf der Uhr. Was ein 200PS Benziner dafür gebraucht hätte weiß ich nicht, aber ich sage einfach mal "mehr".
Mein normaler Arbeitsweg hat einen Drittelmix aus Stadt, AB und LS bei einer Wegstrecke von 50km. In der Stadt fahre ich 60, LS 110, AB 150 mein Schnitt liegt dann bei 6,5L (Sommer) 6,9L (Winter).
Mit einem Skoda Octavia, 14TSI (122PS) brauche ich exakt gleich gefahren 7,9 Liter im Sommer. (Hatte das Auto meines Vaters leihweise 3 Wochen)
Der Preisunterschied von Diesel zu Super E10 liegt aktuell bei ca 23 cent pro Liter.....in meinem Fall lohnt sichs.

Das ein Diesel sich auf Kurzstrecke bzw. für Wenigfahrer nicht wirklich lohnt --> da stimme ich zu!
Bei um die 30tkm Jahresfahrleistung, lohnt der Diesel.


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Fliegen fahren total auf ******* ab, Millionen Fliegen können sich nicht irren... ich denke du weißt worauf ich hinaus will.



Charmant und niveauvoll.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ok, das mag stimmen. Als ich das schrieb, schwirrten mir eher Bilder von 60PS Corsa / Polo usw. durch den Kopf, bei denen am besten zusätzlich auch noch die Bremstrommeln in einem modischen quietschgelb lackiert wurden.




Etwa so?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag von Magdeburg innenstadt --> nach Leipzig innenstadt gefahren.
> Wo es ging mit über 200, am Ende stand eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 154km/h und 8,9L/100 auf der Uhr. Was ein 200PS Benziner dafür gebraucht hätte weiß ich nicht, aber ich sage einfach mal "mehr".
> Mein normaler Arbeitsweg hat einen Drittelmix aus Stadt, AB und LS bei einer Wegstrecke von 50km. In der Stadt fahre ich 60, LS 110, AB 150 mein Schnitt liegt dann bei 6,5L (Sommer) 6,9L (Winter).
> Mit einem Skoda Octavia, 14TSI (122PS) brauche ich exakt gleich gefahren 7,9 Liter im Sommer. (Hatte das Auto meines Vaters leihweise 3 Wochen)
> ...



Ich schätze mal, der Oktavia ist auch schwerer, oder ?
Die neuen 1.4er liegen ja nochmal ein Stück unter den "alten".
Fast genau dein Streckenprofil bin ich gefahren, als ich das Auto abgeholt habe. Hatte da 6,3l in der MFA stehen (5km Stadt, 25km Autobahn im Schnitt 140km/h, 10km Landstraße 110km/h).

Ich schätze mal bei 30k km pro Jahr wird es sich nicht lohnen.
Liegt mMn an den Faktoren (Vergleich A3 1.4TFSI zu 2.0TDI):
- Anschaffungskosten (27.750€ - 30.850€)
- Steuer (58€ - 244€)
- Versicherung (HP14;VK19 - HP17;VK20)

Auf Autokostencheck.de liegt der Benziner bei 30k km p.a. kostenmäßig pro Monat knapp 10% (30€) über dem Diesel, die höheren Anschaffungskosten vom Diesel sind da aber noch nicht mit eingerechnet.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> *Ich schätze mal, der Oktavia ist auch schwerer, oder* ?
> Die neuen 1.4er liegen ja nochmal ein Stück unter den "alten".
> Fast genau dein Streckenprofil bin ich gefahren, als ich das Auto abgeholt habe. Hatte da 6,3l in der MFA stehen (5km Stadt, 25km Autobahn im Schnitt 140km/h, 10km Landstraße 110km/h).
> 
> ...



Nein der Oktavia II (Facelift) wiegt knapp 120kg *weniger* als mein Astra.
Pauschal kann man sowas nicht vergleichen, das muss jeder mit seinem Fahrprofil Individuell machen.
Glaub mir einfach, dass ich* für meinen Fall* lange gerechnet habe, allein schon weil ich Benziner mehr mag als Diesel.......das Ergebnis ist, der Diesel lohnt bei mir....und das nicht zu knapp.
Allein schon weil Stadt und Stadt, AB und AB immer unterschiedlich sind, ich habe allein auf meiner Fahrt zur Arbeit 12 Ampeln, und jeden Tag auf der Rückfahrt Zähfließenden Stop and Go verkehr über knapp 5 Kilometer, lässt sich sowas wie der Verbrauch schlecht pauschal vergleichen.
Wenn ich auf der LS 110 fahre, braucht er 4-4,5 Liter (Bergab, Bergauf)........ich habe an "Idealtagen" also ohne Stau und grüner Welle auch nur 6,0L gebraucht, und wenn ich auf dem AB Abschnitt nur 10km/h langsamer fahren würde käme ich im Normalfall auf 5,8 Liter. (Angegeben ist er übrigens mit 5,1).
Aber solche Vergleiche bringen nix, man muss wenn man vor solch einer Entscheidung steht, selber vergleichen.
Und ich für mich, habe da, denke ich, ein sehr gutes Maß gefunden.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Etwa so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil, das ist wenigstens mal was ausgefallenes.


Btw, Octavia schreibt man mit C. 
Genauso wie der Combi bei Skoda.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2016)

Verdammt, mir war auch so, naja Skoda wird es verschmerzen.


----------



## XE85 (18. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf Autokostencheck.de liegt der Benziner bei 30k km p.a. kostenmäßig  pro Monat knapp 10% (30€) über dem Diesel, die höheren  Anschaffungskosten vom Diesel sind da aber noch nicht mit  eingerechnet.



Wenn man den Anschaffungspreis berücksichtigt muss man aber auch auf den Wiederverkaufswert achten. Und beim Wertverlust schneiden vor allem beliebte Diesel deutlich besser ab als Benziner. Und das obwohl das Angebot an Benzinern oft deutlich geringer ist.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2016)

Ob das nach den aktuellen Enthüllungen so bleibt?
Und das der Diesel gebraut mehr kostet stimmt, aber er hat auch neu mehr gekostet.


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wo es ging mit über 200, am Ende stand eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 154km/h und 8,9L/100 auf der Uhr. Was ein 200PS Benziner dafür gebraucht hätte weiß ich nicht.



Nach nem Durchschnittszähler Reset war das höchste bei meinem Cruze 2.0 CDTi auch mal 10 Liter Durschnittsverbrauch bei 20 Minuten volle Pulle auf ner leeren AB dank Viertel / Halbfinalspiel während der WM. Für den normalen Arbeitsweg hat der sich bei genau 6 Litern eingepegelt, incl Remap von EDS und recht zügigen Fahrstil. Zum 200 PS Benziner: irgendwo im Urschleim dieses Threads sind ja vom ITPassion noch ein paar Angaben zu finden als er noch den TT 2.0 TFSI hatte - wage mich an einen Durschnitt von 15 Litern zu erinnern wo er dem Ding mal richtig Hacke gegeben hat.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2016)

Also mein 2.0TSI verbraucht so 10,5-13L wenn auf der Autobahn mal etwas mehr frei ist und ich so um die 200 fahre.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2016)

Der 2.0 TFSI von Vaddern macht 20-25l/100 bei Dauervollgas 265 km/h.  Scheiß Spritspargetriebe mit nem unnormal langen 6 Gang. Wenn man flott unterwegs sein will, muss man den 5. immer bis Begrenzer drehen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Badfrag,
> - Kostenlose Wäsche gab's nicht!
> - Auto war schon halb gewaschen.
> - Geld gab's zurück.
> ...


Man fährt in die Waschanlage und das Auto kommt noch verschmierter wieder raus... Hat zwar nix gekostet aber sauber ists auch nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Februar 2016)

Lichtmaschine bei KM 70328 kaputt 
Dank Volvo - Mobilitaetsgarantie kostenlosen Pannendienst und Leihwagen bekommen. 
Da die Werkstatt keinen frei hat, halt von Autovermietung.
Wurde ein Volvo XC60 (waer dem Jaguar nicht abgeneigt gewesen).
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich eine sehr abgeneigte Haltung gegenueber SUV's, aber irgendwie macht dieses Ding spass


----------



## Seabound (18. Februar 2016)

VW scheint ja beim Nachrüsten ihrer Betrugsflotte recht erfolgreich zu sein...

"VW-Fahrzeuge durch Nachrüstung noch schädlicher"

Betrugssoftware mit hohen Abgaswerten: VW-Fahrzeuge durch Nachrustung noch schadlicher | Wirtschaft - Berliner Zeitung


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. Februar 2016)

Ich hab letztens mal wieder meine s14 zum leben erweckt.  
Wollte sie eigentlich ab März anmelden, aber so wie das aktuell aussieht, wird es wahrscheinlich doch leider April.
Zum Thema AGA, die kann tatsächlich per 21er und mit Silencer eingetragen werden.


----------



## Lee (18. Februar 2016)

Schöner Wagen


----------



## dsdenni (18. Februar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Schöner Wagen


+1


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2016)

Was ist das für ein Auto?


----------



## JaniZz (19. Februar 2016)

Nissan silvia s14


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2016)

Schönes Weiß!


----------



## Kusanar (19. Februar 2016)

Grad eben auf n-tv gesehen, dass es Daimler auch erwischt hat wegen Schadstoffgrenzwerten...


----------



## Zoon (19. Februar 2016)

Hübsche S14


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Grad eben auf n-tv gesehen, dass es Daimler auch erwischt hat wegen Schadstoffgrenzwerten...


Kann nicht sein, alles falsche Anschuldigungen! Nichts ist so sauber, wie eine frische Brise Benz-smoke!


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Charmant und niveauvoll.



Gutaussehend, gute Erziehung und ein toller Liebhaber... so bin ich halt. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Auto?



Ist ja nicht so als würde es nicht drauf stehen...


----------



## Anticrist (19. Februar 2016)

Durfte heute meinen zukünftigen fahren (kommt ja leider erst im Juli).
Kann man gar nicht anders als mit "Brutal" bezeichnen, hätte nicht gedacht, dass AMG so einen Sound hinzaubert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lOJHfqzJNCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mn_Y7w1cBI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AW0UDRbxWhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Februar 2016)

Der klingt wie der G63 
Eine etwas modifiziert version.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRIxgpdOo1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2016)

Falls sich jemand fragt wo die Jaguar F-Types hin verkauft werden: Kapstadt ist die Antwort. Nach den Golf Citi gefühlt das zweithäufigste Auto(wer nimmt die ganzen 2000er Bonbons schon wahr  )


----------



## Lee (19. Februar 2016)

Oooh klingt der G63 geil <3
So richtig rotzig und böse


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. Februar 2016)

Hatte viel Glück mit dem Kauf von der s14, hat zwar schon relativ viel gelaufen, ist aber alles dokumentiert, Erstbesitzerin Bj55, die sich um das Auto wirklich gut gekümmert hat, insgesamt 28 Inspektionseinträge von 96' bis 09


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2016)

Verstehe den Sinn an so einem AMG SUV nicht (X6 M ebenso) 
Ordentlich Leistung, schnell (und sportlich) ist aber anders 
Selbst leichtes Gelände ist ja schon Schwerstarbeit für die.


----------



## Anticrist (19. Februar 2016)

> Ordentlich Leistung, schnell (und sportlich) ist aber anders





>




Du hast offensichtlich noch nie in einem hochmotorisiertem SUV gesessen. 

Was für einen Sinn meinst du bitte? Möchtest du sagen, Autos mit 600 PS haben irgendeinen Sinn?!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2016)

Was bringt einem denn die hohe Leistung in einem SUV außer dass man damit äußerst effektiv Sprit und Material vernichten kann ?
100-200 ist schon mal wirklich träge für die Leistung und von 200-250 muss man Angst vor gut motorisierten Kompaktwagen haben.
Außer dass man hoch sitzt, sehe ich persönlich keinen Sinn in solchen Fahrzeugen.
600PS in einem Sportwagen machen übrigens durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Anticrist (19. Februar 2016)

Ja natürlich, ein C63 macht im Stadtverkehr natürlich absolut Sinn und ist wesentlich mehr als Fahrspaß erkauft durch Spritvernichtung....


----------



## Zeiss (19. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Verstehe den Sinn an so einem AMG SUV nicht (X6 M ebenso)
> Ordentlich Leistung, schnell (und sportlich) ist aber anders



Aha. Du weißt aber schon, dass der neue X6M die Rundenzeiten vom E92 M3 auf der Grünen Hölle fährt oder?
Der alte X6M von Hamann (E71 mit um die 720PS als Versuchsträger) konnte mit dem Porsche Turbo mithalten.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich noch nie in einem hochmotorisiertem SUV gesessen.



Das glaube ich allerdings auch... Aber er tunt ja sein Steuergerät übers Internet...


----------



## Anticrist (19. Februar 2016)

Hab mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht und diverse Werte gegoogelt. 
0-200 braucht meiner 14,9 Sekunden, Porsche Carrera S 14,3... Gott was hab ich mir da für einen Schleicher bestellt 
Zum Glück kann ich ja noch stornieren 

Von Dingen wie Kofferraum, Familientauglichkeit und so hast du sicher auch nie gehört.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2016)

Wer so ein Fahrzeug im Stadtverkehr bewegt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen 
Aber mit einem C63 kann man zumindest auf Landstraßen, der BAB und wenn man möchte auch auf der Rennstrecke Spaß haben (dafür steht AMG bei Mercedes ja eigentlich).
Ein GLE AMG ist für mich kein AMG, da überspitzt gesagt, jede Nuckelpinne flotter und agiler ist.
Deshalb ist für mich persönlich sowas ein Fahrzeug ohne Nutzen, da es nichts gut kann, außer teuer sein (sowie viel verbrauchen kann, sei es Sprit oder Material)


----------



## Anticrist (19. Februar 2016)

Stimmt ... Alles unterbemittelte in Berlin.
AMG hat man nur auf dem Land und der Rennstrecke zu fahren ��
Du hast, was das angeht offensichtlich noch weniger Ahnung von Autos als ich und ratterst Klischees runter, aber ist ja schließlich das Internetz, es sei dir gegönnt

eine einfache Googlesuche widerlegt dein Nuckelpinnenargument auf eine Stelle nach dem Komma genau


----------



## Zeiss (19. Februar 2016)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Loooooooooooool, Du machst Dich gerade sowas von lächerlich. Aber, ist nichts neues, also alles gut...

@Anticrist: Glückwunsch zum Neuen und allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht und diverse Werte gegoogelt.
> 0-200 braucht meiner 14,9 Sekunden, Porsche Carrera S 14,3... Gott was hab ich mir da für einen Schleicher bestellt
> Zum Glück kann ich ja noch stornieren
> 
> Von Dingen wie Kofferraum, Familientauglichkeit und so hast du sicher auch nie gehört.



0-200 in 14,9s vielleicht ordentlich bergab 
Guck nochmal nach, sind eher 17sek.
Und bedenke, dass der Porsche deutlich weniger Leistung benötigt und ab Autobahntempo ganz anders vorwärts geht.
Zum Thema Familientauglichkeit: Ist so ein Auto praktischer als z.B. eine E-Klasse ? Nein, nämlich eher unpraktischer.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Stimmt ... Alles unterbemittelte in Berlin.
> AMG hat man nur auf dem Land und der Rennstrecke zu fahren ��
> Du hast, was das angeht offensichtlich noch weniger Ahnung von Autos als ich und ratterst Klischees runter, aber ist ja schließlich das Internetz, es sei dir gegönnt



Klischee ? Warum ? Wofür steht denn AMG bei Mercedes und als was wird es immer dargestellt ?
Die Frage an dich: Was bringt dir ein AMG in der Stadt ?
Ich habe übrigens ausreichend Ahnung von Autos 



Zeiss schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Loooooooooooool, Du machst Dich gerade sowas von lächerlich. Aber, ist nichts neues, also alles gut...



Nichts Neues ? Aha
Weil ich mich ja ständig lächerlich mache ...


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 0-200 in 14,9s vielleicht ordentlich bergab
> Guck nochmal nach, sind eher 17sek.
> Und bedenke, dass der Porsche deutlich weniger Leistung benötigt und ab Autobahntempo ganz anders vorwärts geht.



Gott redest du einen Stuss.

14.4 

2016 Mercedes-AMG GLE 63 S - 0-253 km/h acceleration (60 fps) - YouTube

Schönes Auto, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Gott redest du einen Stuss.
> 
> 14.4
> 
> ...



Schönes Eigentor, Iconoclast 
Tachowerte


----------



## Anticrist (19. Februar 2016)

Du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden...
Kein Mensch braucht ein Auto mit 600PS .. auch nicht mit 300, weder in der Stadt noch sonst irgendwo.
Ein Auto muss von A nach B bringen. Für jeden der täglich in der Stadt unterwegs ist, gäbe es nichts besseres als einen E-Smart.
Warum fährt niemand Smart mit E-Antrieb? Eben.. es geht eben nicht nur um den reinen Nutzen den man von etwas hat.
Da spielen tausend andere Faktoren eine Rolle... andernfalls gäbe es Audi, BMW und Mercedes gar nicht...

Aber stimmt... AMG GT Sinnvoll, BMW X6, G, ML AMG etc ist nur was für lobotomierte...


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Schönes Eigentor, Iconoclast
> Tachowerte



Uhuhu, laut Benz Foren weichen die Tachos bei MB verglichen mit GPS ganze 3 km/h ab. Was ein gigantischer Unterschied.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden...
> Kein Mensch braucht ein Auto mit 600PS .. auch nicht mit 300, weder in der Stadt noch sonst irgendwo.
> Ein Auto muss von A nach B bringen. Für jeden der täglich in der Stadt unterwegs ist, gäbe es nichts besseres als einen E-Smart.
> Warum fährt niemand Smart mit E-Antrieb? Eben.. es geht eben nicht nur um den reinen Nutzen den man von etwas hat.
> ...



Für mich sind auch hochmotorisierte Fahrzeuge sinnvoll, wenn diese einen Sinn im Zusammenhang mit der Leistung erfüllen (fahre ja selbst eins)
Und den sehe ich bei den ganzen auf Krawall gebürsteten SUVs gar nicht. Denn denen nimmt man ja sogar noch einen ihrer eigentlichen Zwecke (das Gelände). 
Die Motorleistung hat bei den Fahrzeugen mMn einfach überhaupt keinen Sinn, da sowas nie schnell werden wird. Und das wird momentan bei BMW und Mercedes versucht, klappt natürlich nicht.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Uhuhu, laut Benz Foren weichen die Tachos bei MB verglichen mit GPS ganze 3 km/h ab. Was ein gigantischer Unterschied.



Ja, vielleicht bei 50km/h.
Man könnte den Tachowerte dem GPS Wert noch deutlich weiter annähern, es gibt da aber immer noch ein Gesetz welches aussagt, dass ein Tacho keinen km/h zu wenig anzeigen darf, und deshalb liegt die Toleranz bei +5 bis +10% der echten Geschwindigkeit.
Die Tachoabweichung wird eh immer in % und nicht in km/h angegeben.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und das wird momentan bei BMW und Mercedes versucht, klappt natürlich nicht.



Natürlich nicht, deswegen ist der X6M genau so schnell wie ein E92 M3 auf der Nordschleife....


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Februar 2016)

Bis darauf das der M3 den ganzen Tag fahren kann und der X6 nur 3 Runden, bis Bremse und Reifen total feritg sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, deswegen ist der X6M genau so schnell wie ein E92 M3 auf der Nordschleife....



Das Ganze 8 Jahre später mit besseren, breiteren Reifen, weiter entwickeltem Fahrwerk, 155PS und 350Nm mehr Drehmoment.
Finde das nun keine große Leistung.
Wenn, dann muss man den X6M mit dem aktuellen M3/4 vergleichen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bis darauf das der M3 den ganzen Tag fahren kann und der X6 nur 3 Runden, bis Bremse und Reifen total feritg sind.



Das kommt noch dazu.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Februar 2016)

Hat sicherlich auch was mit dem Geschmack zu tun. 

Würden Riverna und Zeiss Garagen tauschen gäbe es zwei lange Gesichter, obwohl jedes Auto gewisse Vorzüge vor Busfahren oder einem Chevrolet Spark hat.


----------



## 100001 (20. Februar 2016)

Nix alles Mill, alles nur Schrott,
wenn dann Old V8 oder gleich E-Style like Tesla


----------



## Anticrist (20. Februar 2016)

> Für mich sind auch hochmotorisierte Fahrzeuge sinnvoll, wenn diese einen Sinn im Zusammenhang mit der Leistung erfüllen (fahre ja selbst eins)
> Und den sehe ich bei den ganzen auf Krawall gebürsteten SUVs gar nicht. Denn denen nimmt man ja sogar noch einen ihrer eigentlichen Zwecke (das Gelände).
> Die Motorleistung hat bei den Fahrzeugen mMn einfach überhaupt keinen Sinn, da sowas nie schnell werden wird. Und das wird momentan bei BMW und Mercedes versucht, klappt natürlich nicht.



Du möchtest also sagen, das alles was größer und schwerer als dein Wartburg ist, keinen PS-starken Motor haben darf, da das ja einfach nur hirnverbrannt und unterbemittelt ist... ahja.. plz tell me more

Ich hatte übrigens bereits einen M4 (2015er) und der konnte weder beim Sound noch bei der Beschnleunigung mit dem GLE mithalten (mit dem X6M auch nicht).
Sind ja aberauch immerhin 130PS Unterschied 



> Bis darauf das der M3 den ganzen Tag fahren kann und der X6 nur 3 Runden, bis Bremse und Reifen total feritg sind.



Hast du nicht erst vor ein paar Wochen noch dumme Sprüche gemacht, weil jemand der sich solche Autos kauft, deiner Meinung nach kein Recht hat sich über Spritverbrauch und Verschleiß lustig zu machen?!


----------



## Hitman-47 (20. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für mich sind auch hochmotorisierte Fahrzeuge sinnvoll, wenn diese einen Sinn im Zusammenhang mit der Leistung erfüllen (fahre ja selbst eins)
> Und den sehe ich bei den ganzen auf Krawall gebürsteten SUVs gar nicht. Denn denen nimmt man ja sogar noch einen ihrer eigentlichen Zwecke (das Gelände).



Und was genau soll der Sinn von hochmotorisierten Fahrzeugen sein? Dass man schneller von A nach B kommt? Der Zeitgewinn hält sich mehr als in Grenzen, und im normalen Straßenverkehr bist du mit einem super sportlichen Auto gewiss nicht schneller unterwegs als mit z.B. dem GL 63 Coupe. Je nach Strecke und Uhrzeit ist man vermutlich nicht mal signifikant schneller als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher mit seinem 60PS-Corsa. Und wenn du in dem Zusammenhang mit Spritverbrauch&Co ankommst, dann sollte man sich aber auch bewusst sein, dass eigentlich jedes Fahrzeug das überdurchschnittlich motorisiert ist (und zwar wirklich überdurchschnittlich, wir reden hier ja momentan von den Leistungsklassen 400-500PS+) bei diesem Thema keinen Blumentopf gewinnt.

Oder siehst du den Sinn eines extra "sportlichen" Autos darin, dass man auf der Rennstrecke ein paar Sekunden schneller ist? Was bringt dir das am Ende des Tages? Rational gesehen: Nichts. Emotional gesehen: Vermutlich Spaß, wenn du deinen Spaß vor allem daraus ziehst mit Gewalt die allerschnellste Rundenzeit hinzulegen (was meist auch der Sinn der Rennstrecke ist  ). Ist auch verständlich. Genau so solltest du aber auch verstehen können, dass man auch Spaß am Auto haben kann, ohne dass man die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf hat, dass man unbedingt derjenige sein muss, der noch 2 Zehntel weniger gefahren hat. Der Spaß kann auch von vielem anderen abhängen, denn, vielleicht hast du das schon einmal gehört, gibt es auch Leute mit einem anderen Geschmack als du selbst. 

Kurz und knapp: Ein Autokauf meist subjektiv und emotional. Marke, Sound, Design, Auftreten, etc... sind alles Faktoren die abseits von deinen ach so objektiven Charakteristika zählen. Andere Menschen, andere Geschmäcker 
Man könnte auch fast meinen du willst ihm seine Anschaffung madig machen....Neid? 


Auch von mir Glückwünsch zum Kauf


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2016)

Der GLE ist nur leider hässlich und durch sein "Stufeheck" auch eher unpraktisch.
Ein Range Rover Sport SVR macht da mehr her.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Du möchtest also sagen, das alles was größer und schwerer als dein Wartburg ist, keinen PS-starken Motor haben darf, da das ja einfach nur hirnverbrannt und unterbemittelt ist... ahja.. plz tell me more



Hab ich das gesagt ? Nein. Ich hab gesagt dass solche hohen Leistungen wie bei dem AMG oder M mMn keinen Sinn macht, da solche Fahrzeuge für ihre Motorleistung nie schnell werden (siehe deinen GLE)



Anticrist schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens bereits einen M4 (2015er) und der konnte weder beim Sound noch bei der Beschnleunigung mit dem GLE mithalten (mit dem X6M auch nicht).
> Sind ja aberauch immerhin 130PS Unterschied



Das ist nun wirklich Humbug. Entweder lief der M4 nur auf 3 Zylindern oder deine Wahrnehmung stimmt nicht.
Mein Fahrzeug ist in etwa gleich schnell wie ein M4 und ist von 100-200 25% schneller als dein GLE AMG 



Anticrist schrieb:


> Hast du nicht erst vor ein paar Wochen noch dumme Sprüche gemacht, weil jemand der sich solche Autos kauft, deiner Meinung nach kein Recht hat sich über Spritverbrauch und Verschleiß lustig zu machen?!



Ja, aber bei solchen SUVs steht der Spritverbrauch und Verschleiß nun wirklich in keinem Verhältnis mehr, vorallem bei flotter Gangart.
Die Masse lässt sich ja nicht wegdiskutieren.
Und die Frage ist, was bringt so viel Leistung in einer von Natur aus so unsportlichen Fahrzeugklasse, die eigentlich dafür entwickelt wurde auch mal im leichten Gelände unterwegs zu sein ?
Das geht ja schon gar nicht mehr, weil die Fahrzeuge durch die Leistung und zu erreichende Geschwindigkeit und den Anspruch auf Sportlichkeit einfach viel zu hart sind.
Es ist mMn eine Fahrzeugklasse, die halt nix mehr gut kann und in sich schon einen Teufelskreis bildet.
Ist halt meine Meinung zu solchen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Februar 2016)

Mein Gott, es macht Spaß, darum geht es. Die Fahrleistungen sind super, man ist flott, sitzt in seinem Liebling und genießt es einfach? Warum steigerst du die Leistung von nem ollen 3er? Ist auch keine Kunst, gibt's wie Sand am Meer. Da würde ich mir beispielsweise auch gleich was richtiges holen und keinen alten Schinken. Und sei der Motor noch so gut.
Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2016)

Es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen was manche für einen Müll schreiben. Ich verstehe zwar auch nicht für was man 600PS in einem SUV hat, die fühlen sich meiner Meinung nach nie wirklich sportlich an, aber langsam sind sie gewiss nicht. Aber kann halt nicht jeder den gleichen Geschmack haben, sonst hätten wir alle Costum Maps ...


----------



## Anticrist (20. Februar 2016)

> Kurz und knapp: Ein Autokauf meist subjektiv und emotional. Marke, Sound, Design, Auftreten, etc... sind alles Faktoren die abseits von deinen ach so objektiven Charakteristika zählen. Andere Menschen, andere Geschmäcker
> Man könnte auch fast meinen du willst ihm seine Anschaffung madig machen....Neid?



Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal was andere denken, ich habe ne Menge Autos getestet, bevor ich mich zu Kauf entschlossen habe. u.a. M4, X6, C, C63... in das GLE Coupe hab ich mich spontan verliebt und musste es haben. Ganz einfache Kiste. 
Ist auch das Auto das am besten passt, großer Kofferraum, viel Platz etc pp
Rational sind solche Autos nicht zu erklären, braucht kein Mensch... aber der Mensch braucht vieles nicht und möchte es dennoch besitzen


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei solchen SUVs steht der Spritverbrauch und Verschleiß nun  wirklich in keinem Verhältnis mehr, vorallem bei flotter Gangart.
> *Die Masse lässt sich ja nicht wegdiskutieren.*



Ohne mich jetzt zu sehr in die Diskussion einmischen zu wollen, aber der hohe Spritverbrauch der SUVs hat weniger mit dem Gewicht zu tun als vielmehr mit dem schlechten cw-Wert zu tun. Der schlägt gerade bei schneller Fahrt voll zu, so sehr das ein paar kg mehr oder weniger kaum auffallen. Aus dem gleichen Grund ist die Höchstgeschwindigkeit selbst bei hoher Motorisierung eher bescheiden.

Das Gewicht drückt vielleicht ein wenig den 0 auf 100 Wert weil die Masse erstmal in Bewegung gesetzt werden muss.


----------



## Anticrist (20. Februar 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt zu sehr in die Diskussion einmischen zu wollen, aber der hohe Spritverbrauch der SUVs hat weniger mit dem Gewicht zu tun als vielmehr mit dem schlechten cw-Wert zu tun. Der schlägt gerade bei schneller Fahrt voll zu, so sehr das ein paar kg mehr oder weniger kaum auffallen. Aus dem gleichen Grund ist die Höchstgeschwindigkeit selbst bei hoher Motorisierung eher bescheiden.
> 
> Das Gewicht drückt vielleicht ein wenig den 0 auf 100 Wert weil die Masse erstmal in Bewegung gesetzt werden muss.



Sehe das Problem auch viel eher in den schlechten Luftwiederstandswerten... 
Wer auf sowas Wert legt, oder auf der Rennstrecke gern Rundenzeiten jagen will, kann ja zu Porsche oder den kleinen AMG/M Modellen gehen


----------



## Mosed (20. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für mich sind auch hochmotorisierte Fahrzeuge sinnvoll, wenn diese einen Sinn im Zusammenhang mit der Leistung erfüllen (fahre ja selbst eins)



Den gibt es aber nie bei mehreren hundert PS in einem PKW. (Auf einer Rennstrecke im Kreis fahren macht auch keinen Sinn.)

Mehrere hundert PS benötigt man entweder für den Spass-Faktor oder zum Angeben - aber wirklich sinnvoll ist es nie.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Ganze 8 Jahre später mit besseren,  breiteren Reifen, weiter entwickeltem Fahrwerk, 155PS und 350Nm mehr  Drehmoment.
> Finde das nun keine große Leistung.
> Wenn, dann muss man den X6M mit dem aktuellen M3/4 vergleichen.



Und 700 kilo mehr Gewicht, ein CW-Wert von einem Garagentor und  einen knapp einen Meter von der Fahrbahn entfernten Schwerpunkt  übersehen wir geflissentlich gelle... Stimmt, ist keine große Leistung.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Würden  Riverna und Zeiss Garagen tauschen gäbe es zwei lange Gesichter, obwohl  jedes Auto gewisse Vorzüge vor Busfahren oder einem Chevrolet Spark  hat.



Meinst? Ich denke, wir hätten mal Spaß "mal etwas anderes zu fahren als sonst". Aber ich würde dann zurücktauschen wollen 



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch fast meinen du willst ihm seine Anschaffung madig machen....Neid?



Genau das dachte im ersten Moment auch, habe nur nicht geschrieben.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Mein  Gott, es macht Spaß, darum geht es. Die Fahrleistungen sind super, man  ist flott, sitzt in seinem Liebling und genießt es einfach? Warum  steigerst du die Leistung von nem ollen 3er? Ist auch keine Kunst,  gibt's wie Sand am Meer. Da würde ich mir beispielsweise auch gleich was  richtiges holen und keinen alten Schinken. Und sei der Motor noch so  gut.
> Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks.



Genau das. Auch wenn GLE jetzt kein Fahrzeug, was ich mir kaufen  würde, aber hey, dem Anticrist gefällt er und das ist das Wichtigste.  Also, lesen, ggf viel Spaß wünschen oder einfach mal die Fresse halten. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt zu sehr in die Diskussion einmischen zu wollen, aber der hohe Spritverbrauch der SUVs hat weniger mit dem Gewicht zu tun als vielmehr mit dem schlechten cw-Wert zu tun. Der schlägt gerade bei schneller Fahrt voll zu, so sehr das ein paar kg mehr oder weniger kaum auffallen. Aus dem gleichen Grund ist die Höchstgeschwindigkeit selbst bei hoher Motorisierung eher bescheiden.
> 
> Das Gewicht drückt vielleicht ein wenig den 0 auf 100 Wert weil die Masse erstmal in Bewegung gesetzt werden muss.



Es ist die Mischung aus Beidem. Beim Beschleunigen (sprich Stadtverkehr) spielt das sehr hohe Gewicht die entscheidende Rolle. Wenn die Kiste erstmal fährt, dann geht der Verbrauch runter. Wenn sie dann schnell fährt, geht er wieder hoch, weil der Cw-Wert zum Tragen kommt. Das sehe ich bei meinen Beiden, in der Stadt 20+ Liter, auf der Autobahn 10-13.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau das. Auch wenn GLE jetzt kein Fahrzeug, was ich mir kaufen  würde, aber hey, *dem Anticrist* gefällt er und das ist das Wichtigste.


Hmmm... GLE from Hell???  Aber ich teile deine meinung diesbezüglich, auch wenn die G-klasse irgendwie nicht mehr das ist, was sie mal war. 
Mein neuer caddy ist mittlerweile auch eigetrudelt und der passat schon verkauft. Ist irgendwie schade um letzteren denn ich hätte ihn gerne noch weiter gefahren, aber er war einfach zu klein und der frontantrieb hat bei glätte nicht immer ausreichend vortrieb erzeugt.  (sch... ASR)
Jetzt hab ich nur noch 122 ps (muß aber noch mehr werden) und allrad statt 130 und frontantrieb. Dazu hat der motor momentan noch eine recht eigenartige charakteristik (halt nagelneu), was sich aber langsam zu "glätten" scheint.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Februar 2016)

Welcher ist es denn letztendlich geworden? 
Bei 122Ps fällt mir nur ein 1,4TSI ein, aber den hätte ich bei deinen Erzählungen weniger erwartet


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Februar 2016)

Ist ein langer mit allrad und 90 kw/122 ps 2.0 TDI. Mit handschaltung gibt es den leider nur so.  Der 110 kw hat dann DSG und das wollte ich nicht. (wer kommt eigentlich auf so eine blöde zusammenstellung...)
Mal davon ab, ich hätte den caddy am liebsten mit 200 ps genommen, nur gibt es den so nichtmal gegen geld und gute worte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Mein Gott, es macht Spaß, darum geht es. Die Fahrleistungen sind super, man ist flott, sitzt in seinem Liebling und genießt es einfach?



Ja, nur sind die Fahrleistungen alles andere als super, nur wird es immer so hingestellt als ob es so ist.
Ist aber wie gesagt natürlich Geschmacksache.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Warum steigerst du die Leistung von nem ollen 3er? Ist auch keine Kunst, gibt's wie Sand am Meer.



Wie Sand am Meer gibt es meinen nicht, der wurde mit dem Motor/Getriebe nicht in Massen gebaut.
Und bei dem macht die Leistung halt Sinn, da ziemlich schnell, egal ob Beschleunigung oder Vmax.
Ist auch eins der wenigen Fahrzeuge welches mit solchen Fahrleistungen noch voll alltagstauglich ist, im Unterhalt in der Leistungsklasse günstig ist und wenn man normal fährt wenig verbraucht.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und 700 kilo mehr Gewicht, ein CW-Wert von einem Garagentor und einen knapp einen Meter von der Fahrbahn entfernten Schwerpunkt übersehen wir geflissentlich gelle... Stimmt, ist keine große Leistung.



Der CW Wert macht sich auf der NoS nur an ein paar Abschnitten etwas stärker bemerkbar, der Grip wird mit deutlich breiteren, moderneren Reifen und einem weiter entwickelten Fahrwerk, welches sehr straff abgestimmt ist erkauft.
Hinzu kommt noch ein Turbomotor mit wesentlich mehr Drehmoment.
Außerdem sind 8 Jahre im Automobilbereich und vorallem bei dem Sportwagen eine sehr lange Zeit.
Siehe z.B. den aktuellen M4 im Vergleich zum M392.
Selbst Kompaktwagen fahren schon Rundenzeiten auf dem Niveau vom M392.



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch fast meinen du willst ihm seine Anschaffung madig machen....Neid?



Natürlich möchte ich das nicht, ich hab lediglich meine Meinung zu so einem Fahrzeug aufgeführt.
Neid bei so einem Fahrzeug habe ich ganz sicher nicht, erstens wegen dem Fahrzeug an sich und zweitens weil ich mit der teilweise fast unterirdischen Verarbeitungsqualität bei Mercedes mehr als bedient bin


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2016)

Klugscheißmode:
Das Problem von SUVs ist nicht der CW-Wert sondern die Größe der Strinfläche. Der CW-Wert gibt nämlich an wie gut eine gegebene Fläche durch den Wind kommt und sagt noch nichts über deren Größe aus. CW dürfte bei neuen SUVs sogar ziemlich gut sein, nur eben auf eine gigantische Fläche.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2016)

Ja, hast Recht


----------



## Lee (20. Februar 2016)

Ich hab ein Update bezüglich meines zwitschernden Autos:

Das Problem ist nun behoben. Was es genau war weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls meinten die in der Werkstatt, dass sie im Grunde nur die Bremse komplett auseinander genommen und gründlich gereinigt haben, weil die an einigen Stellen sehr stark verdreckt war. Dadurch hat entweder der Bremsklotz oder irgendwas anderes dauernd an der Bremsscheibe geschliffen, was einerseits dazu führte, dass das Rad sich nur schwer drehen ließ, andererseits eben zu dem zwitschern, sobald sich der Bremsklotz/Scheibe/beides ausreichend erwärmt hat.

Das tragische an der Sache ist: Ich war ja deswegen zuerst in einer Vertragswerkstatt, die mir dann einen neuen Bremssattel eingebaut haben, der angeblich das Problem hätte beheben sollen. Das hat er aber nicht. Die Feststellung oben hat jetzt eine freie Werkstatt gemacht. Offenbar haben die beim Einbauen des neuen Sattels eben diesen simplen Reinigungsprozess (was auch immer die da gereinigt haben) nicht vorgenommen, so dass alles für die Katz war... Gleichzeitig mir jedoch gesagt, dass das Rad jetzt nicht mehr schleift (was definitiv gelogen war, da man das sofort merkte, wenn man am Rad dreht). 

Weil das eh über Garantie lief hat mich das nur ne Menge Zeit und nerven gekostet, aber kaum Geld. Sonst wär ich da richtig stinkig geworden.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es ist die Mischung aus Beidem. Beim Beschleunigen (sprich Stadtverkehr) spielt das sehr hohe Gewicht die entscheidende Rolle. Wenn die Kiste erstmal fährt, dann geht der Verbrauch runter. Wenn sie dann schnell fährt, geht er wieder hoch, weil der Cw-Wert zum Tragen kommt. Das sehe ich bei meinen Beiden, in der Stadt 20+ Liter, auf der Autobahn 10-13.


Der GLE wiegt 2,3t, aber heute wiegen Sportwagen schon 1,8t (Nissan GT-R) oder ein Bentley Continental GT3-R sogar 2,2t.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Hast du nicht erst vor ein paar Wochen noch dumme Sprüche gemacht, weil jemand der sich solche Autos kauft, deiner Meinung nach kein Recht hat sich über Spritverbrauch und Verschleiß lustig zu machen?!


Ehm anscheinend hast du den Sinn meier Aussage nicht richtig entnommen aber ich formuliere es gerne nochmal mit anderen Worten:
"Auch wenn ein SUV eine flotte Runde auf einer Rennstrecke fahren kann, ist er noch lange nicht rennstreckentauglich."

Es ist total egal ob das jetzt viel kostet oder nicht. Sportlich fahren macht mit so einem Schiff halt kein Spaß, weil man in der 3. Runde sich kaum noch auf der Strecke halten kann und nicht mehr zum stehen kommt. Das Prizip von einem großen, hohen, kopflastigen, schweren SportSUV geht einfach nicht auf.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm anscheinend hast du den Sinn meier Aussage nicht richtig entnommen aber ich formuliere es gerne nochmal mit anderen Worten:
> "Auch wenn ein SUV eine flotte Runde auf einer Rennstrecke fahren kann, ist er noch lange nicht rennstreckentauglich."
> Es ist total egal ob das jetzt viel kostet oder nicht. Sportlich fahren macht mit so einem Schiff halt kein Spaß, weil man in der 3. Runde sich kaum noch auf der Strecke halten kann und nicht mehr zum stehen kommt. Das Prizip von einem großen, hohen, kopflastigen, schweren SportSUV geht einfach nicht auf.


Hindert aber Toyota nicht daran einen  C-HR bei den 24h vom Nürburgring einzusetzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hindert aber Toyota nicht daran einen  C-HR bei den 24h vom Nürburgring einzusetzen.


Dann mal abwarten wie der sich so schlägt. Ich denke nicht das der besonders erfolgreich wird. Das Gleiche hatte ja Nissan mit ihrem Frontantrieb bei den 24h von Le Mans. Absolut ungeeignet und ziemlich langsam.


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Würden Riverna und Zeiss Garagen tauschen gäbe es zwei lange Gesichter.



Da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Ich denke beide hätten durchaus Spaß mit dem anderen Fahrzeug und wären trotzdem froh ihr eigenes wieder zu haben.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann mir nicht helfen, Aber irgendwie... Nur um sicher zu gehen: ihr redet wirklich über Autos und das ist keine Umschreibung für eure Frauen, oder? Liest sich ein wenig so, was Riverna da geschrieben hat.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2016)

Parkst du deine Frau in der Garage?


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Parkst du deine Frau in der Garage?



Noch nie was von ordentlichen Rollenspielen gehoert?


----------



## s-icon (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hab ja mal den GLE als 450 probegefahren, aber hab mich dann doch dagegen entschieden.
Aber wieso sollte ein GLE als AMG denn sinnlos sein? Ich fahre nicht auf Rennstrecken, sondern nur auf der Autobahn.
Da kommt einem die Leistung entgegen und der Sound macht auch spaß


----------



## Anticrist (21. Februar 2016)

Warum hast du dich gegen den 450 entschieden?


----------



## Zoon (21. Februar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, ich hätte den caddy am liebsten mit 200 ps genommen, nur gibt es den so nichtmal gegen geld und gute worte.



Ich meine mich zu erinnern bei irgendeinem der Tuner GPs in Hockenheim war mal ein VW Caddy umgerüstet auf Golf 6R Technik dabei    In England fährt auch ein präparierter Skoda Yeti mit Audi TT-RS Technik rum  Sollte dein Wunsch dank des VW Legokastens eigtenlich machbar sein 


Skoda Yeti-RS - Brands Hatch 17th June 2 15 - YouTube


----------



## Useful (21. Februar 2016)

Ich finde ja den hier genial 

Citigo mit 1.8 TSI und 4x4

geht sicher richtig up!


----------



## Zeiss (21. Februar 2016)

Was will man mit 300PS in der Möhre???


----------



## Useful (21. Februar 2016)

Einfach zum Spaß, so wie in fast jedem höheren motorisierten Auto, oder?

Einen sinnvollen Nutzen hat das natürlich weniger, das gebe ich zu.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was will man mit 300PS in der Möhre???



Ich wette die Kiste macht ordentlich Spaß. Vermutlich deutlich mehr als 600PS in einer 2T Karre. Gewicht kann man mit noch soviel Leistung nicht ausgleichen.


----------



## Useful (21. Februar 2016)

Denke ich auch 
Würde den echt gerne mal fahren. Bin aber noch nie was höher motorisiertes gefahren als in der Fahrschule in einem Audi A3 mit 150 PS.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Februar 2016)

Hier ein paar infos zum Skoda, die Seite muss man aber übersetzen.
Škoda CitiGo-Go je blaznivy sleeper, ma 1,8 TSI a 4x4 | Autoforum.cz


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2016)

Geil... mein bester Freund hat sich nun entschieden seinen Nissan 100NX zu verkaufen und sich einen Nissan 200SX S14a zu kaufen. Donnerstag holen wir das gute Stück ab... als Dank bekomme ich einen 2L Motor für meinen 100NX.


----------



## Useful (21. Februar 2016)

Mit dem Google-Übersetzer gehts, sieht ja nach viel Arbeit aus auf der Seite da 

@ Riverna
Ich mag diese sportlichen japanischen Autos, musst unbedingt Bilder zeigen


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. Februar 2016)

Ich will auch gerne Bilder sehen!  
So langsam wird die s14 richtig selten, zumindest auf mobile gibt es in ganz DE nur noch rund 15-20 Stück.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2016)

Hab den Wagen vor ca 3 Jahren mit meinem damaligen Chef gekauft. Nun hat er neben seinem Skyline R33, 200SX PS13 noch eine Toyota Supra MK4 gekauft und somit bleibt kein Platz mehr für den 200SX... da mein bester Freund einen sucht schließt sich so der Kreis. Donnerstag oder Freitag fahren wir hin, dann kann ich mal ein Bild machen. Vorab habe ich nur ein das wir damals kurz nach dem Kauf gemacht haben. Das besondere ist, die Karre ist quasi erster Hand (Chef hat den nie angemeldet). Der Wagen ist komplett Scheckheft gepflegt und bis auf die Rota Felgen komplett original und Rostfrei. Wird auch weitestgehend original bleiben, lediglich eine Blitz Catback und ein Koni Fahrwerk werden verbaut.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geil... mein bester Freund hat sich nun entschieden seinen Nissan 100NX zu verkaufen und sich einen Nissan 200SX S14a zu kaufen. Donnerstag holen wir das gute Stück ab... als Dank bekomme ich einen 2L Motor für meinen 100NX.



Ich finde das Design vom S14 (1996 bis 1999) einfach nur rattenscharf. Ja, genau den vom Bild.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2016)

Ist meiner Meinung nach neben dem Skyline R33 auch der schönste Nissan.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Februar 2016)

Ich habe es mit den Japanern nicht so. Finde noch den Mitsubishi 3000GT auch scharf, am Besten mit Turbo, TransAxle und Allradlenkung.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2016)

Der gefällt mir wiederum absolut gar nicht, wie fast alle Mitsubishis.


----------



## Useful (21. Februar 2016)

Ihr habt einfach mal die coolsten Autos, schönes Bild und toller Wagen 

So viele Supras gibts hier doch auch nicht, oder?
Bzw generell solche Autos.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2016)

Kommt drauf an in welchen Szenen du dich bewegst. Ich kenne viele Supra, Skyline und Impreza Besitzer. Mittlerweile drehe ich mich nach den Autos gar nicht mehr um, weil sie für mich schon zum Alltäglichen gehören.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Februar 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern bei irgendeinem der Tuner GPs in Hockenheim war mal ein VW Caddy umgerüstet auf Golf 6R Technik dabei    In England fährt auch ein präparierter Skoda Yeti mit Audi TT-RS Technik rum  Sollte dein Wunsch dank des VW Legokastens eigtenlich machbar sein


Naja... das mag zwar sein, aber ich kauf mir doch nicht ein neues auto um dann anschließend nochmal 10k € rein zu stecken damit ich eine vernünftige motorisierung habe.  Da komm ich lieber mit dem aus was ich hab und steigere die leistung ggf. moderat. (hoffe auf 150-160 ps)
Mal davon ab, mir würden beim handschalter schon besagte 200 ps reichen und die hätte man auch schon im werk unter die motorhaube stopfen können. (das wäre immer noch ein 2,0 tdi gewesen) Bei einer leistungserhöhung im nachhinein bin ich immer etwas skeptisch, wenn es über das obligatorische drittel hinaus geht. Schließlich hängt am motor auch ein getriebe und dank allrad drehen auch nicht gleich die räder durch.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. Februar 2016)

@Riverna
Blitz Nür hab ich an meiner auch drunter, ist sehr sehr geil, aber du weißt ja sicher wie die sich anhören!


----------



## Zeiss (21. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an in welchen Szenen du dich bewegst. Ich kenne viele Supra, Skyline und Impreza Besitzer. Mittlerweile drehe ich mich nach den Autos gar nicht mehr um, weil sie für mich schon zum Alltäglichen gehören.



Ja, das ist schon richtig. Jedoch freut man sich auch, wenn man diese Fahrzeuge in der freien Wildbahn mal zu Gesicht bekommt. Es ist schon ewig her, dass ich einen 8er mal gesehen habe


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Blitz Nür hab ich an meiner auch drunter, ist sehr sehr geil, aber du weißt ja sicher wie die sich anhören!



War auch mal kurz am überlegen mit eine Blitz Nür Spec zu holen, jedoch sind die an Subarus einfach zu laut. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, das ist schon richtig. Jedoch freut man sich auch, wenn man diese Fahrzeuge in der freien Wildbahn mal zu Gesicht bekommt. Es ist schon ewig her, dass ich einen 8er mal gesehen habe



Ansich schon, aber Skylines, Evos, Subarus usw sehe ich so oft. Da habe ich an anderen seltenen Autos deutlich mehr Freude.


----------



## Fischi79 (22. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein "Geschoss" 

Gruß


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2016)

Ich hab gerade erfahren das jemand aus dem Nachbardorf (so ein richtiger Hänger mit schiefer Kappe und massig runtergeranzten Opel Kisten) nun auch japanische Fahrzeuge importiert. Jeder Idiot ist wohl im glauben einen auf Impoteur machen zu können. Die schießen aktuell wie Pilze aus dem Boden... da wird einem echt schlecht.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2016)

Was soll daran schlimm sein? Ist doch sein Ding, ob er "Impotieren"  will oder nicht. Musst dir ja nix von ihm Impotieren lassen...


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2016)

Wenn du etwas Ahnung hättest, könntest du dir die Frage selber beantworten.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2016)

Was hat das bitte mit Ahnung zu tun. Ist doch dem Typ seine Sache, was er für ein Business aufzieht. Und wenn er meint, er muss Japoner importieren, dann soll er doch. Wie kann man sich über sowas aufregen? Sogar noch so sehr, "dass einem schlecht" wird? Das ist schon ein bissel crazy...


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2016)

Schade das ich es einem erwachsenen Mann erklären muss... 

* Keine Verbindungen zu seriösen Leuten in Japan, somit ein unbrauchbares Datenblatt da "geraten"
* Kein Finanzielles Backup bei einem Misserfolg, finanzieller Schaden bleibt beim Käufer
* Keine Erfahrungen mit Schwachstellen an Fahrzeugen 
* Keine Verbindungen zu Prüfstellen wie TÜV, Dekra und Co 
* Macht mit schlechten Fahrzeugen (hauptsache günstig) die Markpreise kaputt
* Keine Ausbildung im Bereich KfZ.

Usw... kann man auch von alleine drauf kommen wenn man mal den Kopf einschaltet. Und bevor gefragt wird woher ich es weiß, kenne den Kerl persönlich und somit auch seinen Kenntnissstand.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht ist mir sowas nicht wichtig genug. Aber mir wäre sowas schlichtweg egal. Wenn man weiß, dass der Typ nix ist, muss ma ja nix dort kaufen. 

Und wieso ein größeres Angebot von Fahrzeugen die Marktpreise kaputt macht, versteh ich nicht. Im Gegenteil, die Autos werden günstiger. Nur Verknappung führt zu Preisanstieg. Es sei denn natürlich, man spekuliert beim eigenen Auto auf ne Wertsteigerung. Dann ist sowas natürlich ******* ^^


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2016)

Ok ich merk schon, du willst es nicht verstehen.


----------



## Anticrist (22. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann deine Kritik genau so wenig nachvollziehen.
Lass ihn doch import/export machen wie er will.. wenn du der Meinung bist, es besser zu wissen, kauf woanders


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2016)

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn auch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2016)

Wieso muss denn einer Ahnung haben um Dinge zu beschaffen? Wenn einer zu so einem geht, statt sich an seine Marke direkt zu wenden (die können einem in der Regel Auskunft über Bekannte Importeure geben), dann ist ihm das Risiko bewusst und wahrscheinlich egal. Wenn man ein Auto importiert dass man ja noch nie live gesehen, oder gefahren ist, dann ist das immer ein Risiko, Egal wer das macht.

Du findest es traurig, dass du das erklären musst? Ich finde es dumm, dass du voraussetzt, dass wir wissen wie viel Ahnung der hat, oder was für eine Ausbildung. 

Außer das mit dem Datenblatt ist keiner deiner genannten Punkte was wert. Probleme kann man googeln. Kennst du etwa die Schwachstellen von allen japanischen Fahrzeugen der letzten 50 Jahre? Ich wette nicht. Keine "Beziehungen" zu TÜV und Co. ist eher Vertrauen erweckend als das Gegenteil. Wenn das Auto Top ist, Kann man es jederzeit, bei jeder beliebigen Prüfstelle vorzeigen. Beziehungen braucht man nur, wenn man pfuscht!
Warum muss man um ein guter Händler zu sein denn eine Kfz Ausbildung haben? Am besten Fragen wir mal an den Kassen vom Supermarkt ob das alles gelernte Brauer, Müller, Bäcker, Fleischer und Lebensmitteltechniker sind. Ich hab nur das Gefühl, die Antwort schon zu kennen...

Wir reden hier doch nicht über ein seriöses Autohaus, sondern über einen kleinen Kiesplatz-Wicht. Da setzt man als Kunde einfach gar nichts voraus.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Also ich kann deine Kritik genau so wenig nachvollziehen.
> Lass ihn doch import/export machen wie er will.. wenn du der Meinung bist, es besser zu wissen, kauf woanders



Ich habe die wichtigen Punkte auf der Seite vorher gesagt, wer das ignoriert oder sie als unwichtig erachtet dem kann ich nicht helfen. Ich muss bei ihm nicht kaufen, habe meine Autos. Und zur Not importiere ich mir die Kisten selber wenn ich Bock drauf hätte.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieso muss denn einer Ahnung haben um Dinge zu beschaffen? Wenn einer zu so einem geht, statt sich an seine Marke direkt zu wenden (die können einem in der Regel Auskunft über Bekannte Importeure geben), dann ist ihm das Risiko bewusst und wahrscheinlich egal. Wenn man ein Auto importiert dass man ja noch nie live gesehen, oder gefahren ist, dann ist das immer ein Risiko, Egal wer das macht.



Woher sollen die Leute wissen das es kein seriöser Impoteur ist? Das kann man im Internet doch wunderbar verschleiern... bei einem seriösen Importeur schaut sich das Auto jemand Vorort an. Somit verringert sich das Risiko deutlich.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du findest es traurig, dass du das erklären musst? Ich finde es dumm, dass du voraussetzt, dass wir wissen wie viel Ahnung der hat, oder was für eine Ausbildung.



Es geht nicht um ihn, sondern generell um die Heinis die denken nur weil sie zwei mal in einen Skyline gefurzt haben nun einen auf Importeur machen können. Nicht ohne Grund bauen sich die richtigen Firmen über Jahre hin einen Namen auf und haben ihre Preise. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Außer das mit dem Datenblatt ist keiner deiner genannten Punkte was wert. Probleme kann man googeln. Kennst du etwa die Schwachstellen von allen japanischen Fahrzeugen der letzten 50 Jahre? Ich wette nicht.



Natürlich weiß ich es nicht, darum bin ich auch nicht der Meinung mit anderem Geld irgendwelche Karren zu kaufen. Merkst du denk ich selber oder? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Keine "Beziehungen" zu TÜV und Co. ist eher Vertrauen erweckend als das Gegenteil.



Natürlich... wenn die Kiste dann kein TÜV bekommt ist das kein Problem. Solange es dein Geld ist vielleicht, ich würde gerne mal sehen ob du das auch so locker siehst wenn deine Knete an der Unfähigkeit vom Importeur zu grunde geht. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn das Auto Top ist, Kann man es jederzeit, bei jeder beliebigen Prüfstelle vorzeigen. Beziehungen braucht man nur, wenn man pfuscht!



Sorry aber du laberst einen Müll... das hat nichts mit Pfusch zu tun. Nicht jede Prüfstelle kann und will sich den mit einer solchen Abnahme auseinander setzen. Viele haben auch gar nicht die Möglichkeiten. Du brauchst ein Lichtttest, Abgasgutachten, ein COC Datenblatt usw. Mit Pfusch hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun, es geht nicht darum um Mängel zu verschweigen sondern einen fähigen Prüfer zu haben der sich mit sowas auskennt. Aber hauptsache erstmal was erzählen... 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum muss man um ein guter Händler zu sein denn eine Kfz Ausbildung haben? Am besten Fragen wir mal an den Kassen vom Supermarkt ob das alles gelernte Brauer, Müller, Bäcker, Fleischer und Lebensmitteltechniker sind. Ich hab nur das Gefühl, die Antwort schon zu kennen...



Mit dieser Aussage hast du dich selber disqualifiziert.  Man kann Lebensmittel für Cent Beträge wohl kaum mit einer kostenintensiven Anschaffung machen. Lässt du dein Bad auch von jemandem machen der eigentlich Altenpfleger gelernt hat?


----------



## keinnick (23. Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe Dich trotzdem nicht. Du scheinst ein Problem mit solchen Leuten zu haben, schön und gut. Warum aber sollte das hier aber irgendjemanden interessieren, der nie im Leben ein aus JP importiertes Auto fahren wird? Warum möchtest Du unbedingt, dass Dir die Leute beipflichten? Es ist doch überall im Leben so: Wer auf einen unseriösen Händler rein fällt hat im Anschluss in der Regel ein Problem. 

Um über dieses Thema ernsthaft zu diskutieren reagierst Du in meinen Augen auch deutlich zu "zickig". Auch Deinen Einstieg fand ich nicht ideal und hab gleich gar nichts dazu gesagt, denn dass es Dir scheinbar vorrangig darum geht, denjenigen schlecht zu machen, konnte man direkt am ersten Beitrag erkennen: 



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade erfahren das jemand aus dem Nachbardorf (so ein richtiger Hänger mit schiefer Kappe und massig runtergeranzten Opel Kisten) nun auch japanische Fahrzeuge importiert. Jeder Idiot ist wohl im glauben einen auf Impoteur machen zu können. Die schießen aktuell wie Pilze aus dem Boden... da wird einem echt schlecht.



Nichts für ungut aber so steigt man in keine vernünftige Diskussion ein. Ich glaube Du hast Dich für das Thema von vorneherein selbst disqualifiziert. Nicht die anderen.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2016)

Ich habe es oben schonmal geschrieben, es geht mir nicht mal um den Typ. Sondern um die Tatsache das jeder meint einfach so einen auf Importeur zu machen. Das ganze ist euch solange egal und unwichtig bis mal einer von euch drauf reinfallen würde, dann wäre das Geschreie groß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2016)

Brauch man denn um Autos zu importieren irgendein abgeschlossenes Studium? 


Importieren ist doch ganz normal für Händler. Irgendwo billig einkaufen (Griechenland ) und dann hier für gutes Geld wieder verticken.


----------



## blautemple (23. Februar 2016)

Soll er es doch versuchen, wer nicht gut ist bleibt sowieso nicht lange am Markt. Wieso also aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten machen?


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2016)

Ich geb mich geschlagen...
Scheinbar sehe ich Probleme wo es gar keine gibt. Alles gut.


----------



## keinnick (23. Februar 2016)

Das hat ja nichts mit "geschlagen geben" zu tun. Die meisten hier wissen sicherlich, dass Dir das Thema Japanische Autos am Herzen liegt. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber so, dass wir hier nicht in einem Forum sind, in dem die Leute sich so eingehend mit der Materie beschäftigten wie Du, bzw. es den Leuten einfach egal ist, was solche Händler treiben, weil 9 von 10 Leuten nie in die Situation kommen, ein solches Auto zu kaufen. Das ist ähnlich wie wenn ich mich hier darüber aufrege, dass der TÜV meine exotische Rad/Reifen-Kombination partout nicht eintragen will, die ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt habe. Kann man mal erwähnen aber die meisten hier sind davon nicht betroffen und letztendlich ist das alleine mein Problem. Ich darf also nicht damit rechnen, dass die Leute hier meiner Meinung sind und ich "Recht" bekomme.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte einfach nur die Leute warnen und generell mal das Thema ansprechen, aber wenn es niemanden interessiert ist das ok.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2016)

Von vielen kleinen Fahnchenhändlern wird man beschissen, ist doch nichts neues.


----------



## Zoon (23. Februar 2016)

Wenn der selbsternannte "Importeur" so grottenschlecht ist wird sich das in Szenekreisen wie in deinem Fall japanische Autos schnell genug rumsprechen, der Markt erledigt den Rest und ein paar Monate später hats sich dann erledigt.


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2016)

Wer will?

Meine oma Auto zu verkauffen one Mangel mit tuv Neu ,, in Hessen - Rodgau | VW Golf Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2016)

Wer bei Ali's Autohandel oder Murat's Nippon Import kauft, der ist selber schuld. Wer nur wegen dem Preis zu irgendeinem unseriösen Händler geht, hat halt Pech gehabt. Ist ja nichts neues das unseriöse Händler unseriöse Autos verkaufen.

Auch wenn man keine Ahnung von Autos hat, ist es nicht besonders schwer als Privatmann ein gutes Auto zu kaufen. Wenn das gleiche Auto 30%-50% unter dem normalen Marktpreis angeboten wird, ist es kein Schnäppchen, sondern eine Schrottmöhre. "Schnäppchen" gibt es in der Regel für Privatleute nicht. Ist die Karre zu billig, ist was faul.
Aus nem Hinterhof sollte man sowieso nicht kaufen.
Extrem niedriger Kilometerstand aber keine Nachweise -> zurückgedreht.
Serviceheft nicht nachprüfbar -> zurückgedreht.
Der Verkäufer lässt einen nicht unter das Auto gucken -> was im Arsch. (Selbst wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach unter dem Auto hergucken und interessiert tun)
Keine Probefahrt möglich -> stehen lassen.
Händler kommt mit komischen Zahlungsmethoden -> stehen lassen. Niemals Vorkasse. Einfach 30k in Bar mitbringen und gut.
Fahrzeugbrief ist belastet oder ähnlicher Unfug -> stehen lassen.
Händler gibt Fahrgestellnummer nicht raus -> wahrscheinlich geklaut.
Diverse *grobe* Mängel am Auto festgestellt und Händler sagt: "Das mache ich noch fertig!" -> Auto wird billig wieder hingepfuscht -> stehen lassen.
Wartungsstau -> stehen lassen.
Kauf auf Autobahnparkplatz -> Neeeeeeeeeee 

So schwer ist es doch nicht ein gutes Auto zu kaufen. Kann man selbst ohne Kfz Wissen gut meistern, ohne über den Tisch gezogen zu werden.


----------



## Useful (23. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wer will?
> 
> Meine oma Auto zu verkauffen one Mangel mit tuv Neu ,, in Hessen - Rodgau | VW Golf Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen




Kein ultra krasser Corsa B? 

"Ultra Krasser Corsa B!" - ohne Worte.....  - Smalltalk - OPELANER - unabhängiges Opel Magazin & Forum


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wer will?
> 
> Meine oma Auto zu verkauffen one Mangel mit tuv Neu ,, in Hessen - Rodgau | VW Golf Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


Fahr ich vor der Arbeit kurz vorbei und kauf ich vom Fleck weg [emoji23]


----------



## s-icon (23. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich gegen den 450 entschieden?



Es gab keine richtigen Gründe dagegen, fanden zwar den Verbrauch etwas hoch, aber ok.
Die Verarbeitung fand ich schlechter als bei anderen Mercedes die wie hier haben.

Letzendlich hat der Cayenne meiner Mutter einfach besser gefallen.


----------



## Anticrist (23. Februar 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Profis. 
Jemand ne Ahnung woher ich so eine Folierung bekomme (idealerweise Raum Berlin)
Der Farbton heißt "Frozen Black Chrome"

Danke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Schei*e sieht das geil aus! Das würde ich mir sogar Lacken lassen...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (23. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich sollte jeder gute Folierer in der Lage sein, dir solch eine Folie bestellen zu können. 
Sieht schick aus!


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mal bei deinem nächsten United Autoglas anfragen. Die meisten Filialen sollten das können.


----------



## Anticrist (24. Februar 2016)

Danke euch


----------



## Riverna (24. Februar 2016)

Es wurde ja nach Bildern gefragt zum SX. Hab heute mal zwei auf die schnelle gemacht... Der Wagen bekommt auch gleich einen neuen Satz Work VSZF Felgen.


----------



## Useful (24. Februar 2016)

Der sieht mal richtig schick aus 
Die Felgen gefallen mir sehr, sind aber keine Originalen oder? Steht ja BBS drauf


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2016)

Ja, wenn man sieht was für Autos Nissan früher konnte, fragt man sich echt wie die zu den aktuellen Designs gekommen sind. Den GTR mal außen vor. Der hat eine Sonderstellung.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Der sieht mal richtig schick aus
> Die Felgen gefallen mir sehr, sind aber keine Originalen oder? Steht ja BBS drauf



Doch das sind die originalen Felgen. Die Racing Edition wurde mir BBS ab Werk verkauft, hat Nissan früher gerne gemacht. Der Primera P11 STW würde z.B. ebenfalls mit BBS Felgen verkauft.


----------



## Dyos83 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre einen weißen Astra GTC biturbo. Ich liebe diesen Wagen.


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2016)

Flott flott!


----------



## Anticrist (25. Februar 2016)

Kurze Frage... Pp-Performance Chiptuning auf 670 PS und 960NM, lohnt das und sollte man das machen oder ist das Risiko zu groß?


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2016)

Geben die Garantie auf irgendwas?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Februar 2016)

Ein Risiko ist bei Standardtunes nicht vorhanden, solange man das Auto immer warm und kalt fährt, da dort immer noch Reserven vorhanden bleiben.
Würde mir aber einen anderen Optimierer suchen der sich auf AMG Modelle spezialisiert hat.
Tuner wie PP spielen 08/15 Files auf und verlangen dafür unverschämte Summen.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Februar 2016)

JP-Performance hat mehrere Videos zur Leistungssteigerung eines 5,5Liter-Biturbo V8. 
Wenn das der gleiche ist kannst du dir dort mal Eindrücke holen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2016)

Sollte man mit dem Chiptuning nicht wenigstens warten bis die Garantie rum ist? Denke der ist neu?  

@ MR-C 

Man sollte nicht vergessen zu erwähnen das durch die erhöhte Leistung auch gleichzeitig der Verschleiß zunimmt. Auch wird nicht selten empfohlen die Wartungsintervalle bei Chiptuning zu verkürzen.


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn die Garantie geben ist doch alles super. Und ab dafür!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2016)

Naja Garantie ist nicht gleich Garantie, kaum ein Tuner baut dir nen neues Getriebe ein weil die alte die NM nicht mitgemacht hat, vom Austauschmotor ganz zu schweigen. 
Ich wäre vorsichtig, gerade bei nem nagelneuen Auto.


----------



## keinnick (25. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Kurze Frage... Pp-Performance Chiptuning auf 670 PS und 960NM, lohnt das und sollte man das machen oder ist das Risiko zu groß?



Liegt Dir was an der Herstellergarantie? Reicht Dir die serienmäßige Leistung nicht? Das wären die ersten Fragen, die ich mir stellen würde.

Ich nehme an, dass das Auto eh "nur" geleast ist. Da fällt das doch quasi eh weg.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2016)

Eine serienmäßige Leistung reicht doch nie


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2016)

Geht! Also beim Grand Sport Vitesse würde ich das nicht sagen. Ich denke das würde mir so reichen.

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt! Hatten wir bei der Diskussion nicht was gehört von wegen der würde gut voran gehen und solche SUV wären sehr wohl sportlich? Was denn nun? Auch war die Rede von "so etwas kauft man sich ja nicht nur weil man es braucht". Da klang es nach kaufen, jetzt ist es vielleicht doch nur geleast. Das ist ein riesen großer Unterschied! Beim Leasing hat man am Ende gerade mal einen gut ausgestatteten Golf bezahlt, da kann man solche Experimente ruhig mal machen. So ein Teil kaufen, wäre mir das Geld nicht wert.

Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage:
Warum fragst du nicht bei brabus an, oder mansori?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (26. Februar 2016)

Wieso wird denn jetzt reininterpretiert, dass das Auto geleast sei, nur weil jemand es geschrieben hat?
Ich denk mal er wird es sich gekauft haben, sonst wäre der Gedankengang von ihm doch sinnlos.


----------



## s-icon (26. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Beim Leasing hat man am Ende gerade mal einen gut ausgestatteten Golf bezahlt, da kann man solche Experimente ruhig mal machen. So ein Teil kaufen, wäre mir das Geld nicht wert.



Ganz so günstig ist Leasing doch nicht
Bzw. lohnt sich auch nicht immer.

Das neue S63 Cabrio kostet zB monatlich >3k€, das wären 100k in 36 Monaten.
Ein GT S kostet 1,4k€, als Gebrauchtwagen.
Ich denke nicht das der in 3 Jahren 50k€ weniger wert ist.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man rausliest, dass es bewusst überspitzt sein soll. Das war kein echtes Rechenbeispiel.

Ich hab das trotzdem gerade mal angeschaut und komme beim gle 63 S auf unter 2000 monatlich. Macht am Ende ja tatsächlich gerade mal was zwischen Golf und Passat. 

Zudem möchtest du nicht im ernsthaft die wertbildung von einer E-Klasse mit einem Porsche vergleichen, oder?


----------



## Anticrist (26. Februar 2016)

Es ist momentan eine reine Überlegung.
Mich haben die 960NM angefixt, mehr nicht.

Garantie wäre sowohl bei Brabus als auch bei pp-performance mit dabei

Die Diskussion über Leistung hatten wir schon... fahre 95% in der Stadt, 25000km pro Jahr, ca 100km pro Tag.
Da reichen auch 60PS in einem Smart.
Es geht ums haben wollen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Abgesehen davon spürt man 960NM auch an einer roten Ampel




> Ich hab das trotzdem gerade mal angeschaut und komme beim gle 63 S auf unter 2000 monatlich. Macht am Ende ja tatsächlich gerade mal was zwischen Golf und Passat.





> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möchtest du damit sagen, das du "unter 2000€" monatlich für ein Auto ausgeben könntest bzw würdest? 
Welcher Golf kostet bitte monatlich so viel wie im von dir genannten Beispiel?


----------



## aloha84 (26. Februar 2016)

Mhhh ich weiß nicht, wieviel NM hat der Standartmäßig nochmal?
Ich denke 960NM machen machen an einer schaltenen Ampel die gleichen schwarzen Striche auf dem Asphalt wie z.B.: 700NM.
Wo man da vielleicht mehr "merkt" ist bei Zwischensprints......von 80-200 o.ä..


----------



## Anticrist (26. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mhhh ich weiß nicht, wieviel NM hat der Standartmäßig nochmal?



740NM

Ist ein Allrad, der macht keine schwarzen Striche


----------



## aloha84 (26. Februar 2016)

Auch Allrad kann durchdrehen: VW Golf MK1 65 PS XX Nm, 4motion burnout | turboelita.pl - YouTube 
Aber ja natürlich, das hatte ich nicht bedacht.
Knapp 1000NM haben natürlich was, wenn du das Geld hast und Bock drauf hast.....dann machs doch.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn die Garantie geben und man will die Leistung, warum nicht. Würde ich nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Garantie wäre sowohl bei Brabus als auch bei pp-performance mit dabei



Mit dem Unterschied, dass die "Garantie" bei PP wahrscheinlich nicht das Papier wert ist, auf dem die steht.



s-icon schrieb:


> Ganz so günstig ist Leasing doch nicht
> Bzw. lohnt sich auch nicht immer.
> 
> Das neue S63 Cabrio kostet zB monatlich >3k€, das wären 100k in 36 Monaten.
> ...



Das sind dann aber eher privat Leasing Preise.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2016)

So viel NM "Reserve" klingt für mich irgendwie als hätte AMG Angst ums Getriebe gehabt und absichtlich etwas zurück genommen, nicht wie ein bisschen Rest den der Tuner raus holt.


----------



## Dyos83 (26. Februar 2016)

Macht Chip-Tuning bei einem 195 PS Diesel-Motor Sinn? Momentan habe ich 400 NM Drehmoment.


----------



## s-icon (26. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber eher privat Leasing Preise.



Macht jetzt nicht soviel Unterschied, wenn man kein Flottenkunde ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Macht Chip-Tuning bei einem 195 PS Diesel-Motor Sinn? Momentan habe ich 400 NM Drehmoment.



195PS Diesel von welchem Hersteller ? Man kann nicht immer sagen, beim Diesel sind xx% mehr Leistung möglich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> JP-Performance hat mehrere Videos zur Leistungssteigerung eines 5,5Liter-Biturbo V8.
> Wenn das der gleiche ist kannst du dir dort mal Eindrücke holen.


...und macht nicht mal Verschlusstopfen auf die Leitungen der Klima. Kann man gut auf den Videos sehen. Nur weil er Youtubevideos macht, ist die Arbeit nicht immer top.
Dann umwickelt er die Alu Ladeluftleitungen mit Goldfolie, damit die sich nicht so "aufwärmen". ...bis darauf das man Alu mit IR Stahlung fast gar nicht aufwärmen kann, weil Alu selbst für Hitzeschilde verwendet wird. 
Dann gabs mal ein Video von ihm mit seinem Aventador, wo er die Tankbelüftung als Tankentlüftung bezeichnet und den Leuten erklärt, das dort Kraftstoffdämpfe abgeführt werden.  Bis darauf das es seit 25 Jahren oder so keine offene Tankentlüftung mehr gibt.

Große Bekanntheit ergibt nicht gleichzeitig großes Know-How. Ist nen netter Kerl aber technisch.... naja.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Es ist momentan eine reine Überlegung.
> Mich haben die 960NM angefixt, mehr nicht.


Die 960NM liegen aber nur im Drehzahlkeller an. Extreme Beschleunigung muss man dadurch nicht erwarten. Ich bin auch schon einige 65er AMGs gefahren mit 1000MN und da ist das genauso. Bringen tut einem dieses hohe Drehmoment nur was, wenn man mit 2000rpm versucht zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...und macht nicht mal Verschlusstopfen auf die Leitungen der Klima. Kann man gut auf den Videos sehen. Nur weil er Youtubevideos macht, ist die Arbeit nicht immer top.
> Dann umwickelt er die Alu Ladeluftleitungen mit Goldfolie, damit die sich nicht so "aufwärmen". ...bis darauf das man Alu mit IR Stahlung fast gar nicht aufwärmen kann, weil Alu selbst für Hitzeschilde verwendet wird.
> Dann gabs mal ein Video von ihm mit seinem Aventador, wo er die Tankbelüftung als Tankentlüftung bezeichnet und den Leuten erklärt, das dort Kraftstoffdämpfe abgeführt werden.  Bis darauf das es seit 25 Jahren oder so keine offene Tankentlüftung mehr gibt.
> 
> Große Bekanntheit ergibt nicht gleichzeitig großes Know-How. Ist nen netter Kerl aber technisch.... naja.




Warum machst du nicht ne eigene Tuningschmiede auf, wenn du das doch anscheinend viel besser kannst?!?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Warum machst du nicht ne eigene Tuningschmiede auf, wenn du das doch anscheinend viel besser kannst?!?


Geld?!?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Es ist momentan eine reine Überlegung.
> Mich haben die 960NM angefixt, mehr nicht.
> 
> Garantie wäre sowohl bei Brabus als auch bei pp-performance mit dabei
> ...



Zur Frage erstmal: lange Zeit konnte. Hab jetzt einen Job mit deutlich weniger monatlich, Jetzt geht's nicht mehr. 

Du hast meinen Post falsch verstanden! Das was du dann während des leasings insgesamt bezahlst für das Auto, Kommt gerade mal auf den Preis, den andere für einen neuen Golf/Passat bezahlen. Also so finde ich das völlig in Ordnung. So ein SUV für den Ladenpreis kaufen, fände ich doof.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> 740NM
> 
> Ist ein Allrad, der macht keine schwarzen Striche



Dafür sind die Kisten für so Tuningsachen noch mal deutlich anfälliger... rechne dir doch mal die Steigerung des Drehmoments mit den Übersetzungen durch Getriebe und Achsen aus und guck dann für welches Eingangsdrehmoment ausgelegt sind...

Ich kenne ein Beispiel von früher, die erste Haldex-Kupplungen von VW/Audi waren für 4.500NM Eingangsmoment ausgelegt... ab 400NM Motordrehmoment warste da schon zackig drüber...  Zumal das Getriebe für 350NM + etwa 30 - 40 NM Tolerant gebaut war.

Wobei, die meisten verkaufen so Autos eh bevor ein Schaden auftritt, die 30.000km die du damit fährst wird er wohl überleben, um den Rest kann sich dann der 2. Besitzer kümmern


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Ist ein Allrad, der macht keine schwarzen Striche


Also wenn die charakteristik vom motor nicht gänzlich kastriert und  glatt gebügelt wurde, dann sollte schon die leistung ab werk reichen um  alle 4`re durchdrehen zu lassen.
Das bekommt man doch schon mit dem aktuellen focus RS hin. Der hat sogar einen driftmodus für anfänger. 


Dyos83 schrieb:


> Macht Chip-Tuning bei einem 195 PS Diesel-Motor Sinn? Momentan habe ich 400 NM Drehmoment.


Kommt darauf an was und wie du fährst. Solltest du eine binäre fahrweise an den tag legen, würde ich das lassen. Willst du dagegen einfach nur von unter heraus etwas mehr "bums" haben und ansonsten gesittet mit dem gaspedal umgehen, wäre es eine überlegung wert.
Mehr endgeschwindigkeit wird es ja auch nicht bzw. nur ein paar km/h.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Februar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also wenn die charakteristik vom motor nicht gänzlich kastriert und  glatt gebügelt wurde, dann sollte schon die leistung ab werk reichen um  alle 4`re durchdrehen zu lassen.
> Das bekommt man doch schon mit dem aktuellen focus RS hin. Der hat sogar einen driftmodus für anfänger.



Okay ich fahre offensichtlich zu gesittet. 
Bisher ging die traktionslampe nur kurz an wenn ich beim Abbiegen in der Kurve das Pedal durchgetreten habe ...

der Punkt ist: ich bin keiner der 10.000 km pro Jahr Leasingnehmer.
auto und  Tuning müssen 100tkm halten. Daher frage ich wie es mit der Langzeitwirkung ausschaut.
Gerade über Chiptuning liest man alles mögliche.

auf manchen Seiten wird pp-Performance als Geheimtipp und Koryphäe gehandelt, hier im Forum als 0815 schrauber.
zudem gehen die Meinungen über Chip- und Vorsatzchip ja sehr weit auseinander


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das bekommt man doch schon mit dem aktuellen focus RS hin. Der hat sogar einen driftmodus für anfänger.



Auch nicht mehr so ganz ^^

gibt schon die 1. kleinen Probleme mit dem neuartigen Hiterachsdiff. 

Da wurden Lager verbaut mit nem Käfig aus Kunststoff und nach längerer härter Gangart geht der Kunstoffkäfig wegen der hohen Temperaturen über den Jordan. 
Der Driftmoduszeitanteil (ist wohl von der ECU geregelt) wurde deswegen deutlich runtergesetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also wenn die charakteristik vom motor nicht gänzlich kastriert und  glatt gebügelt wurde, dann sollte schon die leistung ab werk reichen um  alle 4`re durchdrehen zu lassen.
> Das bekommt man doch schon mit dem aktuellen focus RS hin. Der hat sogar einen driftmodus für anfänger.



Der RS wiegt ja auch "etwas" weniger als der Mercedes 



Anticrist schrieb:


> auf manchen Seiten wird pp-Performance als Geheimtipp und Koryphäe gehandelt, hier im Forum als 0815 schrauber.
> zudem gehen die Meinungen über Chip- und Vorsatzchip ja sehr weit auseinander



Das "Problem" sehe ich darin, dass 0815 Maps, die gefühlt gut laufen, für viel zu viel Geld an den Mann gebracht werden.
PP lebt mMn nur von dem noch guten Ruf. Die meisten, die ein Fahrzeug da hinbringen, haben ja auch nicht viel Ahnung und für die ist eine spürbare Mehrleistung erst mal "gut".

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht z.B. ein Logfile von einer 0815 Map eines 335i bei einem recht bekannten Tuner aus.
Drosselklappe und Zündung ständig am (starken) nachregeln.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Okay ich fahre offensichtlich zu gesittet.


Das ist wieder eine definitionsfrage. In meinen augen mache ich das auch, nur das ich deswegen noch lange kein verkehrshinderniss bin und auch zügig auf wunschgeschwindigkeit beschleunige.


> Bisher ging die traktionslampe nur kurz an wenn ich beim Abbiegen in der Kurve das Pedal durchgetreten habe ...


Bei meinem front-getriebenen passat (130 ps) hab ich die im winter, bei glätte, dauernd gesehen und im sommer ab und zu mal.
Beim jetzigen caddy dagegen noch nicht, aber es war, seitdem ich den habe, auch noch nicht wieder richtig glatt und der hat allrad.  (ich will winter )


> auto und  Tuning müssen 100tkm halten.


Nur? So häufig kann ich mir kein neues auto leisten. Das muß schon wenigstens 200tkm mit machen. (also wenigstens 10 jahre halten)
Und dennoch wird der aktuelle ein tuning bekommen (müssen). Die 90kw sind einfach zu wenig für ca. 1,7t fahrzeug. Nur leider gibt es für den eu6-diesel derzeit noch nix. 


> Daher frage ich wie es mit der Langzeitwirkung ausschaut.
> Gerade über Chiptuning liest man alles mögliche.


Ich denke da ist die eigene fahrweise entscheidend. Fährt man ständig am anschlag oder kurz davor, ist der motor mit tuning freilich schneller hin als ohne. Ist man dagegen gemütlicher unterwegs und will das tuning nur damit er von unten heraus besser geht, dann wird der motor mit vermutlich auch genau so lange halten wie ohne. (wenn ordentlich gemacht)


Seabound schrieb:


> Auch nicht mehr so ganz ^^
> gibt schon die 1. kleinen Probleme mit dem neuartigen Hiterachsdiff.


Das ist dann wohl das ergebniss, wenn hardcore-anspruch auf billig-teile trifft. 
Mit  etwas glück lässt das aber später die gebrauchtwagenpreise sinken und  vieleicht findet so das ein oder andere auto auch in den rallye-einsatz.  Gibt bestimmt welche die den antriebsstrang auf "vollmetall" umbauen. 

Edit:


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der RS wiegt ja auch "etwas" weniger als der Mercedes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der mercedes spielt aber auch in einer ganz anderen leistungsklasse. (gerade als AMG)


----------



## Anticrist (26. Februar 2016)

> Nur? So häufig kann ich mir kein neues auto leisten. Das muß schon wenigstens 200tkm mit machen. (also wenigstens 10 jahre halten)



Naja, 25.000 pro Jahr ... Pi mal Daumen.



> Ich denke da ist die eigene fahrweise entscheidend. Fährt man ständig am anschlag oder kurz davor, ist der motor mit tuning freilich schneller hin als ohne. Ist man dagegen gemütlicher unterwegs und will das tuning nur damit er von unten heraus besser geht, dann wird der motor mit vermutlich auch genau so lange halten wie ohne. (wenn ordentlich gemacht)



99,5% Stadtverkehr, Autobahn nur bei Lust und Laune und 1-2x im Jahr wenn wir die Großeltern besuchen.



> Der mercedes spielt aber auch in einer ganz anderen leistungsklasse. (gerade als AMG)



meinst?



> So sieht z.B. ein Logfile von einer 0815 Map eines 335i bei einem recht bekannten Tuner aus.
> Drosselklappe und Zündung ständig am (starken) nachregeln.



Verstehe die Bilder nicht, mangels Fachwissens, kannst du es mir erklären?
Map = Steuergeräteprogrammierung?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Verstehe die Bilder nicht, mangels Fachwissens, kannst du es mir erklären?
> Map = Steuergeräteprogrammierung?



Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man, wie die Drosselklappe (lila) erst maximal geöffnet ist, dann auf etwa 40% öffnung schließt und langsam wieder öffnet, bis sie wiederfür jeweils eine kurze Zeit schließt (richtung Drehzahlende und nach dem Schaltvorgang nochmal richtig heftig am Arbeiten ist).
Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man den Verlauf der Zündung (die sehr unebene Linie), ist auch nicht wirklich gut. Man sieht auch schön, dass die Zündung beim Schalten komplett einbricht.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Februar 2016)

Okay, das heißt in den Fall das das Steuergerät falsch oder Unprofessionell programmiert wurde?
oder passieren solche Sachen auch beim Standard Steuergerät 

erhöht demnach auch den Verschleiß wenn teile die die Klappe mehr arbeiten?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Okay, das heißt in den Fall das das Steuergerät falsch oder Unprofessionell programmiert wurde?



Ja



Anticrist schrieb:


> oder passieren solche Sachen auch beim Standard Steuergerät



Bei guter Software nicht



Anticrist schrieb:


> erhöht demnach auch den Verschleiß wenn teile die die Klappe mehr arbeiten?



Ja


----------



## Anticrist (26. Februar 2016)

Und was sagst du zu Mansory? Da kostet das gesamte Tuning 4500€, was da noch für  Garantie, TÜV etc oben drauf kommt hab ich heute per Mail angefragt aber noch keine Antwort.
Am Telefon waren die schon mal sehr freundlich und klangen, bayrischem Akzent sei dank, auch gleich kompetent


----------



## Riverna (27. Februar 2016)

Wenn man Mike Sanders und Fluid Film Nas in "größeren" Mengen bestellt ist es preislich echt ok. Hab nun 12KG Mike Sanders für 135Euro bestellt und 20KG Fluid Film Nas für 240Euro. Das wird ein geiles Wochenede... versiegelt werden : Nissan 200SX S14a, Subaru Impreza WRX, Nissan Skyline R33, Toyota MR2 und Mazda MX3.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zu Mansory? Da kostet das gesamte Tuning 4500€, was da noch für  Garantie, TÜV etc oben drauf kommt hab ich heute per Mail angefragt aber noch keine Antwort.
> Am Telefon waren die schon mal sehr freundlich und klangen, bayrischem Akzent sei dank, auch gleich kompetent



Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal in einem guten AMG Forum (mit viel Fachwissen) anmelden und gucken, wo da die Erfahrungen hingehen. 
Ich schätze mal bei den AMG Fahrzeugen wird es auch ein paar Firmen oder Privatpersonen geben, die wirklich viel Ahnung von der Materie haben und nicht Unmengen an Geld verlangen.
Zu den 4500€ sage ich nun mal lieber nix


----------



## s-icon (27. Februar 2016)

Das größte AMG Forum ist der AMG Owners Club, aber auch da wird ihm keiner eine billiglösung anbieten, sondern zB. Renntech. 
Kostet in etwa auch  soviel.
Was ihr mit eurem 35i Motor macht finde ich zwar interessant und witzig, aber keinesfalls würde ich solch eine Billiglösung mit einem AMG Neuwagen machen.
Denn da ist es immer beruhigend, wenn der Tuner genügend Geld hat um einen neuen Motor(30k?) bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen  zu bezahlen.

Zu beachten ist das die Garantien der Tuner nicht alles abdecken und du bei einem evtl. Schaden drauf sitzen bleibst.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Februar 2016)

Danke euch beiden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Das größte AMG Forum ist der AMG Owners Club, aber auch da wird ihm keiner eine billiglösung anbieten, sondern zB. Renntech.
> Kostet in etwa auch  soviel.
> Was ihr mit eurem 35i Motor macht finde ich zwar interessant und witzig, aber keinesfalls würde ich solch eine Billiglösung mit einem AMG Neuwagen machen.
> Denn da ist es immer beruhigend, wenn der Tuner genügend Geld hat um einen neuen Motor(30k?) bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen  zu bezahlen.



Eine Billiglösung ist es ja nicht. Wäre das der Fall, würde man ja von Motorschäden lesen, sind bislang aber noch kein einziges Mal aufgetreten.
Das was Motoren über längere Zeit schädigt, sind schlechte Maps (siehe meine Screenshots).
In die Richtung "Billiglösung" geht eher das JB4 beim 35i.

Beim Tuner sollte man sich, wenn man eine Garantie mit einplant, sehr genau informieren. Die Texte sind oft recht schwammig formuliert und lassen viel Spielraum. Dazu kommt, wenn ein Schaden auftritt, kannst du dich erst mal mit der Rechtsabteilung der Versicherung rumschlagen und musst beweisen können, dass der Schaden eindeutig durchs Tuning entstanden ist (und das ist bei vielen Teilen sehr sehr schwer).


----------



## Riverna (27. Februar 2016)

Immer noch besser als gar keine Ansprüche zu haben weil sich Person X aus einen Underground Forum keiner Schuld bewusst ist...


----------



## s-icon (27. Februar 2016)

Billiglösung war jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint, sondern man hat halt keinerlei Gewährleistungsansprüche etc.
Auch ein neuer Motor kann ja aus heiterem Himmel hopps gehen.


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2016)

Neben der Gewährleistung ist es aber vor allem auch legal und eingetragen, somit steht man im Fall des Falles nicht ohne Versicherungsschutz da - bei einem Wagen von weit über 100.000k möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben. In Österreich käme noch die Gefahr des Steuerstrafverfahrens dazu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als gar keine Ansprüche zu haben weil sich Person X aus einen Underground Forum keiner Schuld bewusst ist...



Man muss sich halt jemanden mit Ahnung und Erfahrung suchen und keinen, der sowas erst seit ein paar Monaten macht.



XE85 schrieb:


> Neben der Gewährleistung ist es aber vor allem auch legal und eingetragen, somit steht man im Fall des Falles nicht ohne Versicherungsschutz da - bei einem Wagen von weit über 100.000k möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben. In Österreich käme noch die Gefahr des Steuerstrafverfahrens dazu.



Eintragbar ist es, solange die Leistung nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## Riverna (27. Februar 2016)

Und die Erfahrung sind wie ersichtlich? 

Ach ich lass das Thema lieber, dass wird am Ende nur dazu führen das wir alle keine Ahnung vom N54 Motor haben. Wir werden bei diesem Thema nie auf eine gemeinsame Meinung kommen...


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2016)

Vor allem hat Erfahrung nichts mit Gewährleistung zu tun.

Über die Bedingungen für eine Eintragung habe ich mich ja auch schonmal informiert und hier geschrieben, mit dem Ergebnis das das vielleicht theoretisch möglich ist, praktisch aber kaum umzusetzen ist. Zumindest nicht bei Leistungen die man nicht auch bei einem Tuner oder von Hersteller selbst bekommt.


----------



## Dyos83 (27. Februar 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 195PS Diesel von welchem Hersteller ? Man kann nicht immer sagen, beim Diesel sind xx% mehr Leistung möglich.



Ist ein Opel Biturbo-Motor ... der wird auch im Insignia verbaut. Ich hab im Netz bisher auch nichts Gescheites diesbezüglich gefunden.


----------



## Lee (27. Februar 2016)

Fangt bitte bitte nicht wieder mit der Foren-Tuner-Diskussion an


----------



## Seabound (27. Februar 2016)

War doch lustig ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und die Erfahrung sind wie ersichtlich?



Dass gut gemappt wird und die Maps von der Person noch keinen Schaden verursacht haben.
Außerdem optimiert er auch für verschiedene bekannte Tuner.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ach ich lass das Thema lieber, dass wird am Ende nur dazu führen das wir alle keine Ahnung vom N54 Motor haben.



Im Bereich Tuning -> Ja, stimmt 



Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ist ein Opel Biturbo-Motor ... der wird auch im Insignia verbaut. Ich hab im Netz bisher auch nichts Gescheites diesbezüglich gefunden.



Opel ist nicht meine Welt, da kann ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## ich558 (27. Februar 2016)

Die meisten werden mich wohl gleich steinigen aber ich will euch trotzdem mal von meinem Vergehen erzählen. Ja ich habe mir einen Tuningbox der Firma Racechip unter die Haube gesteckt.
Aller Risiken bewusst hat es mich schon lange gereizt sowas mal auszuprobieren. Kostete der Chip lange Zeit um die 300€ hab ich kürzlich eher zufällig gesehen dass der Preis auf 129€ gesenkt wurde.
Bei so einem Preis kann man schon mal das Risiko eingehen also wurde er bestellt und heute eingebaut.

Das Ding soll meinem A1 122PS 1,4TFSI 27PS und 40nm mehr bringen. 

Also wie gesagt reingesteckt und erst mal 10km warm gefahren und dazwischen den Durchzug getestet. Ob Plazebo oder nicht aber er spürte schon etwas "mehr". Vor allem ab 2000 Umdrehungen zog er gefühlt besser an.
Nach 15min Fahren war der Koffer dann ausreichend warum und der Ampelstart an der Reihe. Es war zwar ein schlechter Start aber ich hab das ganze aufgenommen und am PC angeschaut. Ergebnis 7,5s auf 100 mit vollem Tank Vor einem Jahr hab ich das schon mal gemacht da warens 8,5s (8,9 Werksangabe).

Er werde das morgen noch mal probieren da es mich selbst interessiert ob das echt sein kann.
Aber dann wandert der Chip wieder zurück an Racechip, da es nur Neugierde war sowas mal zu testen und ich mir nicht den Motor/Turbo usw zerschießen will


----------



## XE85 (27. Februar 2016)

Naja, das so eine Box dem Motor durch das vorgaukeln falscher Werte etwas mehr Leistung entlockt glaub ich durchaus. Es ist da eher mehr die Frage ob man die technischen und vor allem rechtlichen Risiken eingehen will, oder halt (zB) zu ABT geht und für 1850€ 160PS mit Garantie(mit Aufpreis), Gewährleistung und eigentragen kauft.


----------



## ich558 (27. Februar 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt ist meinen Meinung dazu recht gespalten. Einerseits geht man davon aus, dass bei richtigen Tunern wie eben ABT oder MTM das ganze professionell entwickelt und abgestimmt wird. Dafür ist der Preis auch sehr hoch.
Wie es mit der Entwicklung bei solchen Boxen aussieht weiß wohl niemand genau. Es könnte ähnlich aufwendig gemacht worden sein und der Preis trotzdem sehr niedrig damit viele Kunden gewonnen werden können. Oder die Werte der Box werden in paar Minuten theoretisch am PC programmiert und fertig.... wer weiß


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die meisten werden mich wohl gleich steinigen aber ich will euch trotzdem mal von meinem Vergehen erzählen. Ja ich habe mir einen Tuningbox der Firma Racechip unter die Haube gesteckt.
> Aller Risiken bewusst hat es mich schon lange gereizt sowas mal auszuprobieren. Kostete der Chip lange Zeit um die 300€ hab ich kürzlich eher zufällig gesehen dass der Preis auf 129€ gesenkt wurde.
> Bei so einem Preis kann man schon mal das Risiko eingehen also wurde er bestellt und heute eingebaut.
> 
> ...


Weist du was in deiner Box drin ist, wenn du die aufmachst? Das ist ein Widerstand für 0,*00*3 Euro drin, der den Offset des Ladedrucksensors maximal ausnutzt. Einfach gesagt, wird ein schlechter Kabelsatz mit viel Übergangswiderstand simuliert. Tuning ist das nicht. Dem Motorsteuergerät wird nur ein falscher Wert vorgegaukelt, den er auch bei defektem Kabelsatz hätte. Kannst ja mal die Box aufbrechen und reingucken. 

Das ganze kannst du auch viel billiger haben. Bei Conrad den passenden Widerstand kaufen(wird sicherlich ein paar Cent kosten), Signalleitung vom Ladedrucksensor durchtrennen und reinlöten. Das kostet unter 1€, macht exakt das Gleiche und ist auch kein Tuning. In der Richtung 1-2 Ohm sind meist genug, damit kein Offset Fehler abgelegt wird und der Wert wird weit genug verfälscht, damit man etwas unter besten Bedingungen auf dem Prüfstand sieht. Die Leistungsangaben werden bei denen auf dem Prüfstand auch grundsätzlich mit komplett kaltem Motor gefahren, damit es überhaubt so viel ist.


----------



## ich558 (27. Februar 2016)

Naja etwas mehr als nur ein Widerstand ist da schon drinnen
RaceChip Chiptuning Ultimate Common-Rail Drehschalter Feineinstellungen DE - YouTube

Aber mich würde trotzdem mal eine seriöse Langzeiterfahrung, Messungen, Vergleiche dazu interessieren. Nur findet man dazu kaum was


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2016)

Ja, mit deinem Drehschalter stellst du den passenden Widerstand für das entsprechende Auto ein.  Die haben ne Universialbox für viele Fahrzeuge, ist dann wesentlich billiger. Oft ist dann auch noch eine kleine Schaltlogik dabei, die nur von XX°C bis XX°C Temperatur und bis XXXmBar Höhe den Widerstand aufschaltet, damit nicht sofort was kaputt geht.
Diese Boxen sind immer Mist, egal wie gut man es macht.
Die besseren Boxen von z.B. Brabus klinken sich mit in den CAN Bus ein und berechnen anhand verschiedener Parameter den verfälschten Ladedruck/Raiddruck. Dort wird dann auch z.B. Abgas/Kühlmitteltemperatur überwacht, und die Signalverfälschung abgeschaltet, wenn es kritisch wird. Bei den Billigboxen werden die motoreigenen Schutzmaßnahmen einfach umgangen und nichts abgeschaltet. Außerdem sind die besseren Boxen speziell auf das Auto und den Motor getrimmt. Da gibt es keine Universialbox.


In den ganz billigen egay Boxen ist außer dem Widerstand ansonsten meist noch ein kleines Beton- oder Stahlgewicht drin, was die Box ein wenig "wertiger" macht.  Ich hab schon ein paar von denen aufgemacht und es war immer das Gleiche.

Wenn du deinen Motor kaputt machen willst, dann bau dir eine Box ein. Willst du einen top laufenden Motor, lass ihn von einem seriösen Tuner abstimmen. Außerdem geben seriöse Tuner immer 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Antriebsstrang. Bei Schäden wird das aus meiner Erfahrung auch immer zugig abgewickelt. Man kann übrigens bei einem Schaden am Motor sehr leicht nachvollziehen, ob zu dem Zeitpunkt etwas dazwischen gesteckt war.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Februar 2016)

Das heißt, es ist immer ein Risiko wenn ich zu Mansory und Co gehe, da MB nachvollziehen kann, das ich das Steuergerät von Mansory einfach abgezogen habe?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2016)

Natürlich kann man das heuzutage leicht nachvollziehen das mal ein Stuergerät dazwischen war. Die Gewährleistung von Daimler auf den Antriebsstrang ist dann weg.
Abziehen und dann zu Daimler humpeln und um Garantie betteln geht bei der modernen Technik nicht mehr.  Wer sich so ein Zeugs dazwischensteckt, ist selber schuld, wenn was kaputt geht. Hat der Tuner dann keine Garantie gegeben, zahlt man halt selber.


----------



## Riverna (27. Februar 2016)

Ich halte von so Chips auch nichts, entweder man hat die Kohle für eine Abstimmung  (ca 1000Euro) oder man sollte es lassen. Alles andere ist grober Pfusch.


----------



## ich558 (27. Februar 2016)

Vorhin beim Fahren nochmal "gemessen" wieder 7,5s auf 100 km/h. Ab 2500 Umdrehungen geht er wirklich besser. Aber ich weiß ja das die Boxen billig und nichts speziell angepasstes sind. Hatte auch nicht vor sie eingebaut so lassen daher gehts morgen wieder zurück in die Verpackung. Aber war mal ganz nice auszuprobieren.

Zu einem richtigen Tuner werd ich aber auch nicht gehen. Ich bin von so Leistungssteigerungen nicht so überzeugt. Das nächste Auto wird dann eh mehr Bumms haben


----------



## Seabound (27. Februar 2016)

Das ganze private Tuning ist doch eh nur Rumgepfusche. Entweder man kauft sich gleich ein Auto mit ordentlich Bums oder man geht zu ner professionellen Tuningschmiede. Alles andere ist nur Mist.


----------



## mayo (27. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, ich blinke auch wenig, aber ich gucke auch vorher ob ich blinken muss.
> Aber bei Spurwechseln und Überholvorgängen blinke ich immer.
> Dann weiss derjenige auch was ich vorhabe.



Lol... Ob du blinken musst [emoji848] Ist das nicht Pflicht lt Gesetz ? [emoji851]


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das ganze private Tuning ist doch eh nur Rumgepfusche. Entweder man kauft sich gleich ein Auto mit ordentlich Bums oder man geht zu ner professionellen Tuningschmiede. Alles andere ist nur Mist.



Die meisten Privatleute arbeiten sauberer und besser als irgendwelche Tuningbuden.


----------



## s-icon (28. Februar 2016)

mayo schrieb:


> Lol... Ob du blinken musst [emoji848] Ist das nicht Pflicht lt Gesetz ? [emoji851]



Wenn ich um 3 Uhr Morgens auf einer leeren Autobahn fahre und keine Lichter vor und hinter mir sehe blinke ich auch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Genauso das meine ich.


----------



## Anticrist (28. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich halte von so Chips auch nichts, entweder man hat die Kohle für eine Abstimmung  (ca 1000Euro) oder man sollte es lassen. Alles andere ist grober Pfusch.



Dann habe ich da was falsch verstanden. Ich dachte das Modul von Mansory sei das gleiche


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn ... blinke ich auch nicht.


Die Frage ist doch was man davon hat erst mal darüber nach zu denken ob man gerade blinken sollte oder nicht. Als reinen Automatismus alle Spurwechsel und Abbiegemanöver anzeigen hat nur Vorteile.


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ist ein Opel Biturbo-Motor ... der wird auch im  Insignia verbaut. Ich hab im Netz bisher auch nichts Gescheites  diesbezüglich gefunden.



dann geh zu EDS. EDS-Motorsport - Index


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch was man davon hat erst mal darüber nach zu denken ob man gerade blinken sollte oder nicht. Als reinen Automatismus alle Spurwechsel und Abbiegemanöver anzeigen hat nur Vorteile.



Sehe ich auch so. Ich blinke auch beim abbiegen auf einer komplett leeren Landstraße oder wenn ich hier in der meist leeren Straße vom Grundstück runter fahre. Das passiert quasi automatisch. Es wäre mir viel zu "aufwändig" mich erst zu versichern, dass auch wirklich niemand in Sichtweite ist, nur damit ich mir das betätigen vom Blinker spare.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn ich um 3 Uhr Morgens auf einer leeren Autobahn fahre und keine Lichter vor und hinter mir sehe blinke ich auch nicht.




Böse Falle für Motorradfahrer...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Motorräder fahren ohne Licht? 

Schön wenn man immer blinkt, nur vergessen viele das gucken dabei.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2016)

Behaupten viele nur um ihr nicht blinken zu rechtfertigen! Wie wäre es mit beidem?

Nicht blinken ist dermaßen assi... Das ist so ziemlich das schlimmste was einem auf der AB passieren kann. Man selbst kommt mit gut 200 kmh + auf der mittleren Spur an und vor einem zieht einer ohne Ankündigung mit 100 kmh weniger raus, Ohne das vorher anzuzeigen. Dann muss man erstmal in den Spiegel schauen ob hinten links auch wirklich alles frei ist und hat schon die Hälfte an Bremsweg vertan. Nur weil einer zu unfähig ist mit dem kleinen Finger gerade an einen Hebel zu tippen. 
Das sind mMn auch die die ab 140 konstant links fahren. Einfach völlig unverständlich für mich. 

Was bringt es einem denn bitte, nicht zu blinken? Erschöpft das etwa, oder überfordert geistig? Ich meine selbst auf einer Lehren Bahn. Wenn man eh lenken muss, warum dann nicht blinken? Oder knallt man dann auch mal gerade durch die Leitplanke und sagt sich... dafür hab ich mir den Lenkeinschlag von knapp 5cm gespart. Man bin ich toll! ??? Ich raffe das einfach nicht. Was genau hat man davon, nicht zu blinken? Aber hey, ist ja auch keine Blitze an jeder Ampel, warum bei rot anhalten? Warum Vorfahrt gewähren? Warum Abstand zum Vordermann einhalten? Warum nicht auf mehreren Parkplätzen parken? Sollen die andern doch ne Stunde später wiederkommen... Wird mir nie in den Kopf gehen so ein dämliches Verhalten.

___________

EDS sind echt anständig. Die Preise sind super und die Software Recht harmonisch abgestimmt. Auf Wunsch passen sie die Kurven auch im Beisein nach den eigenen Vorgaben an, das kostet aber eben auch mehr dann. Auch sehr gute Arbeit leisten die Jungs von Manzel. Bei denen kostet aber die Motorgarantie echt ordentlich Stundenlohn. Schön an EDS und Mantel ist ihre Einstellung. Wenn man da mit seinem Auto hin fährt und die merken dass er nicht 200 Prozent rund läuft, verweigern die auch einfach mal, selbst wenn man Standardpakete ohne Garantie will. Leider gibt's viele andere Anbieter, denen das wurscht ist.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Behaupten viele nur um ihr nicht blinken zu rechtfertigen! Wie wäre es mit beidem?
> 
> Nicht blinken ist dermaßen assi... Das ist so ziemlich das schlimmste was einem auf der AB passieren kann. Man selbst kommt mit gut 200 kmh + auf der mittleren Spur an und vor einem zieht einer ohne Ankündigung mit 100 kmh weniger raus, Ohne das vorher anzuzeigen. Dann muss man erstmal in den Spiegel schauen ob hinten links auch wirklich alles frei ist und hat schon die Hälfte an Bremsweg vertan. Nur weil einer zu unfähig ist mit dem kleinen Finger gerade an einen Hebel zu tippen.
> Das sind mMn auch die die ab 140 konstant links fahren. Einfach völlig unverständlich für mich.
> ...


Komischerweise ist mir ohne blinken noch nie einer auf der Autobahn davor gezogen.
Aber Leute die blinken und rausziehen ohne dabei zu gucken, schon des öfteren.
Du verstehst nicht, dass Blinken nicht immer nötig ist.
Ich verstehe dafür die Leute nicht, die im Halbdunkel oder Regen ohne Licht fahren.


----------



## Jimiblu (28. Februar 2016)

Ich blinke und schulterblicke grundsätzlich immer wenn ich spurwechsle oder abbiege etc, auch wenn keiner sonst da ist. Das hat wohl auch damit zu tun, dass ich in den letzten 8 jahren 2 schwere Autounfälle hatte, die beide fremdverschuldet und durch blinken/augen aufmachen hätten verhindert werden können. 

Wie cleriker schon sagt, blinken kostet nix, warum es also absichtlich lassen? Man kann immer mal jemanden übersehen (oder leute fahren ohne licht); da ist man doch auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Dann habe ich da was falsch verstanden. Ich dachte das Modul von Mansory sei das gleiche



Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber eine Abstimmung muss immer für das Fahrzeug persönlich gemacht werden. Chip Tuning von der Stange ist meiner Meinung  nach nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was bringt es einem denn bitte, nicht zu blinken? Erschöpft das etwa, oder überfordert geistig? Ich meine selbst auf einer Lehren Bahn. Wenn man eh lenken muss, warum dann nicht blinken? Oder knallt man dann auch mal gerade durch die Leitplanke und sagt sich... dafür hab ich mir den Lenkeinschlag von knapp 5cm gespart. Man bin ich toll! ??? Ich raffe das einfach nicht. Was genau hat man davon, nicht zu blinken? Aber hey, ist ja auch keine Blitze an jeder Ampel, warum bei rot anhalten? Warum Vorfahrt gewähren? Warum Abstand zum Vordermann einhalten? Warum nicht auf mehreren Parkplätzen parken? Sollen die andern doch ne Stunde später wiederkommen... Wird mir nie in den Kopf gehen so ein dämliches Verhalten.


+1 

Ich mache mir nicht mal die Mühe drüber nachzudenken ob ich blinken muss. Ich bewege meinen Zeige- oder Mittelfinger 2cm nach vorn und schon fängt es munter bei jeder Abbiegung oder beim Spurwechsel an zu blinken. Das wäre ne echte Umgewöhnung mal nicht zu blinken.  Ich blinke auch bei jedem Überholvorgang(Innerorts, Außerorts, 1spurige Fahrzeuge...) 2 Mal. Viele lassen das Blinken beim wieder einscheren einfach sein. Warum? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## s-icon (28. Februar 2016)

Ich blinke auch immer, wenn ein Auto in der nähe sein könnte.
Aber wen gefährde ich denn damit, wenn ich um 3 Uhr morgens auf einer französischen Autobahn ohne Verkehr nicht blinke?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber hey, ist ja auch keine Blitze an jeder Ampel, warum bei rot anhalten? Warum Vorfahrt gewähren? Warum Abstand zum Vordermann einhalten? Warum nicht auf mehreren Parkplätzen parken? Sollen die andern doch ne Stunde später wiederkommen...



Bei jedem deiner Beispiele ist ein anderer Autofahrer im Spiel, wo ist der bei mir?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Na der Motorradfahrer ohne Licht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich blinke auch immer, wenn ein Auto in der nähe sein könnte.
> Aber wen gefährde ich denn damit, wenn ich um 3 Uhr morgens auf einer französischen Autobahn ohne Verkehr nicht blinke?


Niemanden. Es bleibt hält nur die Frage warum du unbedingt nicht blinken willst.


----------



## GEChun (28. Februar 2016)

Grundsätzlich ist es doch eh nur eine geringe Finger/Hand Bewegung, wer die scheut sollte sich Fragen ob er nicht auch zu Faul ist das Lenkrad zu bewegen!

Dazu kommt: Zu oft nicht geblinkt > Routine > in Situationen/Verkehrslagen in denen man blinken muss > blinken vergessen!


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Routine ist eine der schlimmsten Sachen die es gibt.


----------



## Mosed (28. Februar 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es doch eh nur eine geringe Finger/Hand Bewegung, wer die scheut sollte sich Fragen ob er nicht auch zu Faul ist das Lenkrad zu bewegen!
> 
> Dazu kommt: Zu oft nicht geblinkt > Routine > in Situationen/Verkehrslagen in denen man blinken muss > blinken vergessen!



Sehe ich auch so. Ich blinke immer. Warum drüber nachdenken, ob jemand es sehen kann? Einfach blinken und gut ist.
An einer roten Ampel hält man doch auch immer - egal, ob andere Autos da sind oder nicht (Vergleich passt bezüglich Gefährdung nicht ganz, aber mal so als Beispiel)



JoM79 schrieb:


> Routine ist eine der schlimmsten Sachen die es gibt.



Kommt wohl drauf an bei was. Routiniertes Blinken dürfte NIE zu einem Problem werden. 



Neben Blinken wäre es auch noch gut rechtzeitig zu blinken. Manche blinken ja erst 1 Meter vorm Abbiegen - dann können sie es auch fast gleich bleiben lassen.
Und andere blinken 2 km auf der Autobahn ohne einen Spurwechsel machen zu wollen - das verstehe ich auch nicht. Eigentlich hört man das und sonst sieht man es (außer man schaut nur alle 10 km in das Kombiinstrument). Wobei man das Geblinke eigentlich auch am Sehfeldrand wahrnehmen müsste?!


----------



## s-icon (28. Februar 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Niemanden. Es bleibt hält nur die Frage warum du unbedingt nicht blinken willst.



Ich sage nicht, dass ich unbedingt nicht blinke. Sondern ich lasse es einfach ab und zu, wenn es absolut keinen Grund dazu gibt.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Ich blinke auch nicht immer. Manchmal bin ich nach der Arbeit einfach zu müde und bekomm das nicht mehr auf die Reihe bzw. denk nicht dran. Oder ich blinke von der Arbeit bis nach Hause durchgängig. Ist mir auch schon oft passiert. 

Was auch "schlimm" ist, ist der Totwinkelassistent. Ich blinke dann zwar, mache aber beim Spurwechsel keinen Schulterblick mehr und kucke auch nicht in den Spiegel.


----------



## s-icon (28. Februar 2016)

Naja in dem Zustand sollte man kein Auto mehr fahren.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Ist halt so, wenn man von morgens um 5 bis mindestens 19 Uhr im Büro sitzt. Der Müdigkeitswarner geht bestimmt 2-3 mal die Woche an, wenn ich heimfahre.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

14 Stunden im Büro?
Du weisst schon, dass das nicht erlaubt ist.
Vor allem warum bist du so lange im Büro?


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Viel Arbeit. Warum sollte ich sonst dort sein?


----------



## s-icon (28. Februar 2016)

14 Stunde schaffe ich auch manchmal, aber trotzdem sollte man sich in dem Zustand nicht hinters Steuer setzen. 
Evtl. kleiner Power Nap?


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Ich mache eigentlich keine Pausen. Wenn, dann schieb ich mir am Schreibtisch ein Brot rein. Für Pausen fehlt mir einfach oft die Zeit.


----------



## s-icon (28. Februar 2016)

Ins Auto setzten. Timer auf 10 min setzen und schlafen. Mache ich oft und hilft zumindestens bei mir sehr gut.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Na, sowas kann ich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Wow keine Pausen, zu lange auf der Arbeit, zu wenig Zeit zwischen Arbeitsende und Arbeitsbeginn.
Toller Arbeitgeber.
Und wenn du deine Arbeit in der normalen Zeit nicht schaffst, dann hast du zuviel Arbeit oder bist zu langsam.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Ich bin mein eigener Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bei jedem deiner Beispiele ist ein anderer Autofahrer im Spiel, wo ist der bei mir?


Bitte? Die von mir beschriebene Ampel (kannst du auch gegen eine gut einsichtige Kreuzung mit Stoppschild ersetzen) steht mitten im Nichts und nirgendwo ist jemand gefährdet. Du bist ganz alleine da und hast es tierisch eilig. Jeder normale Mensch hält trotzdem an. Einfach weil man das so macht. Genau so verhält es sich auch mit dem blinken. Spurwechsel sind anzuzeigen. Von anderen Fahrzeugen steht da nichts.


----------



## s-icon (28. Februar 2016)

Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen halte ich auch nachts an roten Ampeln an. Auch an Stopschildern, aber keine 3 Sekunden.
Aus dem Grund, dass ein Auto oder ein Fußgänger kommen könnte.

Auf einer leeren Autobahn nicht.
Die Diskussion können wir aber auch hier beenden, da ich meine Fahrweise aufgrund einzelner hier im Forum nicht ändern werde, solange ich niemanden gefährde oder im Straßenverkehr störe.


----------



## Zoon (28. Februar 2016)

Irgendwann treffen der Nichtblinkende Forenteilnehmer + der am Steuer schlafende Seabound auf der Straße aufeinander, 110 und 112 sind da vorprogrammiert


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Mit sowas muss man immer rechnen!


----------



## Jimiblu (28. Februar 2016)

Im günstigsten fall, ja. Je nach tempo aber auch nur noch den leichentransporter. Mir ist mal ein motorrad seitlich mit 50 kmh in die beifahrertür gebrettert, der typ sitzt seitdem im rollstuhl (zu seinem glück wohl nicht für immer), weil mein dach ihn recht schnell gebremst hat


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

Also wenn vor und hinter mir niemand ist, sehe ich auch wenig Sinn darin zu blinken. Wozu auch? Der einzige der es sehen würde wäre ich und ich weiß in der Regel wo ich hin will.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Ich rechne immer mit dem Motorradfahrer, der wie ein verdammter Pfeil aus der verdammten Hölle mit 250 + hinter mir angeschossen kommt, während ich mit meinen 100 auf der BAB vor mich hintuckere. Da blinke ich lieber, wenn ich  die Spur wechseln will. Selbst wenn ich im Spiegel nichts sehe. Ein Motorbike übersieht man leicht.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Wie hat mal nen Bekannter gesagt:
Das geht keinen was an wo ich hin will.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Der is gut! ^^


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ein Motorbike übersieht man leicht.



Du wahrscheinlich schon, ich hingegen nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2016)

Ausgerechnet du? Hast du nicht hier geschrieben, dass du meist nur max 160, oder so fährst? Ein Motorrad mit fast der doppelten Geschwindigkeit würdest du aber bemerken und das obwohl du es nicht mal auf die Reihe bekommst zu lenken und zu blinken?


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

Mir wäre nicht bewusst das ich maximal 160km/h fahre... und lenken und blinken bekomme ich wunderbar hin. Musst mich also verwechselt haben.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich nach der Arbeit einfach zu müde und bekomm das nicht mehr auf die Reihe bzw. denk nicht dran. Oder ich blinke von der Arbeit bis nach Hause durchgängig. Ist mir auch schon oft passiert.


Du hast Probleme und bist mehr als müde und aufmerksam. Gegen die Müdigkeit könnte Koffein helfen, aber pass auf das du nicht wieder mit einer Kaffeetasse in der Hand in ein Stauende krachst.
So was  selbst dann nicht passiert als ich eigentlich viel zu wenig geschlafen habe und trotzdem gefahren bin.



Mosed schrieb:


> Neben Blinken wäre es auch noch gut rechtzeitig zu blinken. Manche blinken ja erst 1 Meter vorm Abbiegen - dann können sie es auch fast gleich bleiben lassen.


Wenn es vorher nicht eindeutig ist, dann würde ein frühes blicken die anderen verwirren.


> Eigentlich hört man das und sonst sieht man es (außer man schaut nur alle 10 km in das Kombiinstrument). Wobei man das Geblinke eigentlich auch am Sehfeldrand wahrnehmen müsste?!


Wenn man laute Musik hört, dann geht der Blinker in der Musik unter, wenn man dazu die Geschwindigkeit vom Navi abliest schaut man nicht mehr auf die Instrumente.


----------



## Anticrist (28. Februar 2016)

Sind dann die Leute die einen auf der Autobahn zu Vollbremsungen zwingen, weil sie ohne Not einfach so bei 120 von der freien Mittelspur einfach mal ohen Blinken in die Linke Spur ziehen währen man von Hinten mit 250 angebraust kommt


----------



## Zeiss (28. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also wenn vor und hinter mir niemand ist, sehe ich auch wenig Sinn darin zu blinken.



Sehe ich genau so. Wobei, ich vergesse oft beim Rausfahren aus dem Kreisel zu blinken...


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mir wäre nicht bewusst das ich maximal 160km/h fahre... und lenken und blinken bekomme ich wunderbar hin. Musst mich also verwechselt haben.



Er meint doch sicher mich. 





turbosnake schrieb:


> Du hast Probleme und bist mehr als müde und aufmerksam. Gegen die Müdigkeit könnte Koffein helfen, aber pass auf das du nicht wieder mit einer Kaffeetasse in der Hand in ein Stauende krachst.
> .



So 15 Kaffee am Tag trinke ich schon... Macht aber ab ner gewissen Menge nicht mehr wach, sondern nur noch hibbelig und wirr.


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnung wer sich angesprochen fühlen soll, mich kann er nicht meinen.


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Hat auch nie jemand behauptet


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. Wobei, ich vergesse oft beim Rausfahren aus dem Kreisel zu blinken...



Da freuen sich die Fußgänger aber bestimmt, oder? 

Das meinten wir ja. Wenn Ihr das einfach immer tun würdet, könntet Ihr es auch nicht vergessen. Das ist dann einfach ein Teil des Lenkprozesses. Die Frage war nur, warum überhaupt darüber geredet werden kann? Ihr sagt ja, dass ihr es da nicht macht, wo ihr nach eurer subjektiven Auffassung nicht braucht. (und Fehler passieren euch nie, so wie beim Kreisverkehr, oder Zeiss) 

Überfordert euch das körperlich, oder welchen Grund gibt es, gegen die Regeln zu handeln? Laut StVO ist ja jeder Spurwechsel anzuzeigen. Also was geht in euch vor damit ihr sagt, mir egal!? 

PS: ich frage das wirklich nur, um es vielleicht zu verstehen. Ich meine, ihr entscheidet euch doch auch nicht spontan, Linksverkehr einzuführen, oder überall nur noch rückwärts zu fahren. Was stört/belastet euch beim blinken so sehr?


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Februar 2016)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Gerade so Dinge wie ausm Kreisel nicht herausblinken. Kind rennt los und Leben im Arsch. Hat es alles schon gegeben und nicht nur ein mal. So einen Finger zu bewegen ist schon ein Akt... Nervt auch unheimlich wenn man selber anhält und dann irgendein Vogel ohne zu blinken gar nicht an einem vorbei kommt. Auf zwei Rädern ist man da manchmal echt gewillt im vorbeifahren denen in die Blinkanlage zu treten. Gibts ja auch haufenweise Videos auf Youtube zu.^^


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Laut StVO ist ja jeder Spurwechsel anzuzeigen. Also was geht in euch vor damit ihr sagt, mir egal!?



Und wer stört sich dran wenn Kilometer weit keiner vor und hinter mir ist? Erklär mir das mal... oder überfordert dich das körperlich? 
Du spielst hier ständig den Moralapostel und erzählst dann selber von dir das du 200km/h bis 300km/h auf einer zwei spurigen Autobahn. Das ist deutlich gefährlicher als auf einer leeren Autobahn nicht zu blinken. Diese Doppelmoral macht dich nicht sonderlich glaubwürdig...


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Da freuen sich die Fußgänger aber bestimmt, oder?



Normalerweise schaut man links und rechts und nimmt mit dem fahrer  "augenkontakt" auf damit man weis ob man über die Straße gehen kann oder  warten muss.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Überfordert euch das körperlich, oder welchen Grund gibt es, gegen die Regeln zu handeln? Laut StVO ist ja jeder Spurwechsel anzuzeigen. Also was geht in euch vor damit ihr sagt, mir egal!?



Du fährst also immer nach StVO? 
Nie zu schnell, nie bei gelb über ne Ampel, immer angeschnallt, bist immer voll auf den Verkehr konzentriert usw?
Wenn du noch nie gegen die StVO verstoßen hast, bitte, reg dich auf.
Ansonsten würde ich lieber nichts sagen, du weisst schon, Glashaus und so.


----------



## mayo (28. Februar 2016)

100% nach StVO zu fahren ist ja schon fast anstrengend.. Bei den heutigen Fahrzeugen, Zeitdruck und der Verkehrsdichte... Allerdings ist ein nicht angezeigter plötzlicher Spurwechsel deutlich gefährlich einzustufen als z.B. 5 km/h über der Max zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit.  Und angeschnallt wird immer, selbst für die 120m zur tanke.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Überfordert euch das körperlich, oder welchen Grund gibt es, gegen die Regeln zu handeln? Laut StVO ist ja jeder Spurwechsel anzuzeigen. Also was geht in euch vor damit ihr sagt, mir egal!?



Stell Dir vor, spät Abend, sagen wir mal 23 Uhr. Du fährst auf der Autobahn, vor Dir 1-2 km weit kein Mensch, hinter Dir genau so. Du musst abfahren. Blinkst Du? Ich nicht, wofür auch???



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da freuen sich die Fußgänger aber bestimmt, oder?



Da ich da eher langsam mache, wenn ich sehe, dass da ein  Zebrastreifen ist und Menschen rumstehen, ist es kein Problem, ich lasse  sie ja vorbei.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch  nicht. Gerade so Dinge wie ausm Kreisel nicht herausblinken. Kind rennt  los und Leben im Arsch.



Siehe oben...



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Auf  zwei Rädern ist man da manchmal echt gewillt im vorbeifahren denen in  die Blinkanlage zu treten.



Kannst ja mal probieren, aber wundere Dich dann nicht über die Konsequenzen...


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Vom Fahrrad aus parkenden Autos die Spiegel abzukicken war früher als kleiner Punker in meinem Freundeskreis ein Klassiker. Lange ist's her.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich so einen A-Kind mal erwischen würde, ...


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Ich fand das auch nie gut. Aber es gab halt einige, die das als ihr Recht angesehen haben. Auto mit nen Reifen auf dem Radweg geparkt. Puff, Spiegel ab. Auto gehört dort nicht hin. Ich hab mich immer lieber gleich direkt geprügelt. Aber an Autos hätte ich mich nicht vergriffen. Aber gut, dass ist alles bestimmt 20 Jahre her.


----------



## GEChun (28. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin mal um 1 Uhr Nachts mit ca 230km/h + auf einer leeren zweispurigen Autobahn gefahren.
Es Sprach ja auch nichts dagegen die Autobahn war leer...
Nach 15km leerer Autobahn, ist vor mir dann ein anderer Autofahrer ohne zu blinken auf die Linke gezogen, das obwohl vor ihm auf der rechten Spur kein anderes Auto war...
Durch die kurze Zeit blieb mir dann quasi keine Chance mehr als auf der rechten Spur an dem besagten vorbei zu ziehen...
Hätte der besagte Autofahrer geblinkt wäre die Zeit deutlich länger gewesen, da ich viel früher hätte erkennen können was er vor hat...

Es bleibt mir bis heute ein Rätsel warum man einfach so die Spur ohne ersichtlichen Grund und ohne Blinken wechselt!

Ich würde aufgrund dieser Erfahrung immer blinken egal ob nachts oder tags!


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Durch die kurze Zeit blieb mir dann quasi keine Chance mehr als auf der rechten Spur an dem besagten vorbei zu ziehen...



Und hätte er 2 Sekunden (ca die Zeit bevor man rüber fährt wenn es frei ist) geblinkt hätte, wäre das nicht passiert? Klingt irgendwie nicht danach... mir sind Leute die in den Rückspiegel schauen und nicht blinken deutlich lieber, als welche die Blinken und einfach rüber ziehen.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Februar 2016)

Und wenn er nicht sinnlos die Spur wechseln würde, hättest Du das Problem überhaupt nicht...

Sorry, aber man kann sich alles zu recht spinnen...


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du fährst also immer nach StVO?
> Nie zu schnell, nie bei gelb über ne Ampel, immer angeschnallt, bist immer voll auf den Verkehr konzentriert usw?
> Wenn du noch nie gegen die StVO verstoßen hast, bitte, reg dich auf.
> Ansonsten würde ich lieber nichts sagen, du weisst schon, Glashaus und so.



Ich versuche jedenfalls immer nach StVO zu fahren. Mir passieren auch manchmal Fehler, aber ich mache sie nicht mit Absicht. Warum muss es denn jemanden stören, wenn man nicht blinkt? Meine frage war ja warum man es nicht tut, egal wie die Umgebung beschaffen ist. Von der Autobahn fährt man üblicherweise nach rechts ab. Also musst du so oder so in der Bewegung an dem Hebel vorbei. Wenn du blinkst, verhältst du dich so wie du laut Reglement solltest, machst also alles richtig. Nicht blinken erleichtert nichts, verbessert nichts, bringt nichts, also warum machst du/ihr das? Allgemein frage ich mich warum sich hier manche plötzlich angegriffen fühlen. Ich hab doch nur ganz sachlich gefragt ob es euch irgendetwas bringt/gibt/erleichtert. Dazu kam noch keine Antwort. Stattdessen aber Gegenfragen. Die ich allerdings zu beantworten versuche. 

Riverna, was ist das Problem daran, wenn ich im erlaubten Bereich schnell fahre? Das ist doch auch StVO konform. Ich habe zudem grundsätzlich ein Auge auf den Seitenstreifen um abzuwägen wie ich im Fall eines Falles vielleicht doch ohne jemandem rein zu rauschen abbremsen kann. Auch bin ich ein Mensch der lieber sich als andere in die Hölle katapultiert. Wenn ich keine andere Möglichkeit zum ausweichen sehen würde, ich würde eher gegen eine Wand lenken und sicher verrecken als gegen ein anderes Auto, in der Hoffnung dann noch zu leben. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es sonst erklären soll. Ich versuche mir einfach in jeder Situation einen Ausweg zu überlegen und abzuwägen wie ich notfalls den geringsten Schaden verursache. Deswegen ja auch letztens die Diskussion über die anderen Fahrzeuge. Ich weiß eigentlich immer was für Autos um mich herum sind, schätze ab wie wahrscheinlich es ist dass einer rauszieht, oder beschleunigt, oder wie deren Leistungen sind und ihr Bremsweg usw. Bisher stehen in den letzten Jahren knapp 700.000 Kilometer und Null Fotos oder Unfälle auf meinem Konto und das obwohl ich ständig in fremdem Gegenden unterwegs bin, Keine Gedanken an Blitzer verschwende (schon gar nicht davor bremsen würde) und ich sehr oft schnell fahre. Also irgendetwas scheine ich ja richtig zu machen...

Wie kommst du aber auf Doppelmoral und 100 Prozent StVO Konformität? Habe ich das angesprochen, oder gar verlangt? Wenn du mich fragen würdest warum ich irgendwo gegessen habe würde ich dir auch einfach den Grund nennen und nicht irgendwelche Sprüche machen warum es niemanden stört. 

Ich bin jemand der in allem was er sagt und tut einen Grund braucht (weswegen ich auch keinen Smalltalk halten kann). Ich atme weil ich sonst leide, ich esse weil ich Hunger habe, fahre weil es schnell und komfortabel ist, lenke weil ich das Auto in eine bestimmte Richtung bewegen möchte und blinken weil ich gelernt habe, dass es zum abbiegen/Spurwechsel gehört. Es nicht zu machen, fällt mir stumpf und einfach kein Gegenargument ein, deshalb dachte ich, ich frag euch mal danach. Würde in der Stadt einer auf dem Boden Robben und dich nach dem weg fragen, wurdest du nicht auch wissen wollen warum er robbt, statt zu gehen? Ich wollte halt nur mal fragen was dafür spricht, nicht kurz mir dem Finger gegen den Hebel zu tippen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2016)

Und ich habe dir eine Antwort gegen, die dir aber nicht ausreichend. Ich erachte es als überflüssig zu Blinken wenn es keiner sieht. Ausserdem gehen die Glühmittel dadurch schneller kaputt... reicht dir das als Begründung? Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich daran so hochziehen kann... für mich ist deine (in meinen Augen) zu hohe Geschwindigkeit auf einer zwei spurigen Autobahn auch unerklärlich, trotzdem hätte ich besseres zu tun als dich mit deinen Beweggründen drüber zu nerven. Du wirst einen Grund haben (ob sinnig oder nicht) genau so wie ich einen Grund habe.

Du wunderst dich nach deinem Spruch das ich zu unfähig sei "lenken und zu blinken" das ich mich angegriffen fühle? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> . Ausserdem gehen die Glühmittel dadurch schneller kaputt... reicht dir das als Begründung??



Das ist mal ne Begründung. Ich blinke nicht, weil ich Angst hab, das  Birnchen geht kaputt...


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2016)

Du hattest überhaupt keine Antwort gegeben! Du hast mich gefragt wer sich daran stört. Erst jetzt hast du überhaupt eine Begründung genannt. Du blinkst also nicht, weil du es überflüssig findest...
Aber das war ja Teil des Pakets den du geschlossen hast als du den Lappen gemacht hast, oder? Sich an die Regeln halten, ganz egal wie man sie findet. 
Vielleicht vertue ich mich gerade, aber fandest du nicht auch die Typen doof die blinken aber nicht gucken? Wenn du dich aber nach Lust und Laune entscheidest wann die StVO Sinn ergibt oder nicht, warum stört es dich dann bei anderen? 
PS: bei deutschen Autos hält so ein Blinker auch nach StVO sehr sehr lange. Meine Birnen sind etwa acht Jahre alt. Ich hätte nie gedacht dass die Marke da so einen Einfluss hat.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne Begründung. Ich blinke nicht, weil ich Angst hab, das  Birnchen geht kaputt...



Zumindest was die Leuchtmittel der Hauptscheinwerfer angeht, scheinen viele Leute so zu denken. 

Dafür ist vielen Fahrern aber der Verschleiß der NSL egal.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute, 
ich hab ne andere Frage. Mein Nachbar mit dem 6.6L Chevy Silverado hat dauernd Zündprobleme. In dem Auto sind auch zwei Batterien verbaut und die sind beide noch recht neu. Die eine erst zwei Monate und die andere etwas über ein halbes Jahr. Er hat aber oft das Problem, dass die Kiste nicht anspringen will. Beim ersten Versuch klingt es so als würde es fast klappen, Geht dann aber doch nicht und die weiteren Versuche klingen meist schon als könnte es nicht gehen. Wartet er allerdings nach dem ersten Versuch sofort zehn Minuten und versucht es erst dann erneut, klappt es direkt. Was meint ihr woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Riverna (29. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hattest überhaupt keine Antwort gegeben!



Ich habe mehrfach !!! gesagt das ich es als überflüssig empfinde zu Blinken wenn niemand anderes es sehen kann. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> aber fandest du nicht auch die Typen doof die blinken aber nicht gucken?



Richtig weil diese Personen andere gefährden, wenn niemand auf der Autobahn hinter mir oder vor mir ist, kann ich niemanden gefährden wenn ich nicht blinke. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht dass die Marke da so einen Einfluss hat.



Wie schön das du Ironie verstehst,,, ach nee warte mal... 

Scheinbar willst/kannst du es nicht verstehen, deswegen steige ich aus dieser Diskussion aus. Viel Spaß beim grün und blau Blinken.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen. Hab ich für mich auch abgehakt. Ich hatte mich aber auch mit der Antwort abgefunden, dass du dich nicht an die StVO hältst weil du es überflüssig findest. Also Thema durch.

Hast du vielleicht trotzdem eine Idee zu meiner Frage von heute?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Februar 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Normalerweise schaut man links und rechts und nimmt mit dem fahrer  "augenkontakt" auf damit man weis ob man über die Straße gehen kann oder  warten muss.


Kommt auf den Ort drauf an. Wenn du einem Autofahrer in Paris in die Augen schaust, weiß er dass du ihn gesehen hast und zieht deshalb durch.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Februar 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, spät Abend, sagen wir mal 23 Uhr. Du fährst auf der Autobahn, vor Dir 1-2 km weit kein Mensch, hinter Dir genau so. Du musst abfahren. Blinkst Du? Ich nicht, wofür auch???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon, allerdings Spiegel abgetreten und nicht in den Blinker. Da hatte ich aber auch nen übelsten Adrenalin Boost weil der mich fast in einen entgegenkommenden LKW gedrückt hat beim Schneiden. Nie was von gehört.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Februar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hab ich schon, allerdings Spiegel abgetreten und nicht in den Blinker. Da hatte ich aber auch nen übelsten Adrenalin Boost weil der mich fast in einen entgegenkommenden LKW gedrückt hat beim Schneiden. Nie was von gehört.



Da hast Du aber echt Glück gehabt...


----------



## XE85 (29. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne Begründung. Ich blinke nicht, weil ich Angst hab, das  Birnchen geht kaputt...



Na mit dem Argument müsste man das Auto aber gleich ganz stehen lassen, denn sobald man fährt gibts Verschleiß, Reifen, Bremsen, etc. etc. - das verschleißfreie Auto gibt halt leider (noch) nicht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Februar 2016)

Das war wohl auch kaum ernst gemeint, denke ich. Aber es wurde ja unbedingt eine Begründung gefordert, warum man nicht blinken sollte. 

Ich finde es allerdings auch praktischer, einfach generell immer zu blinken (genauso, wie auch bei höherem Tempo die rechte Spur zu nutzen, wenn möglich  ), als mich ständig zu vergewissern, dass auch niemand in der Nähe ist, für den die Blinkerei sinnvoll sein könnte.


----------



## Riverna (29. Februar 2016)

Wenigstens einer der die Ironie verstanden hat...


----------



## Seabound (29. Februar 2016)

Das würde ich an deiner Stelle jetzt auch behaupten... ^^


----------



## JoM79 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass die Ironie klar erkennbar ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hab ne andere Frage. Mein Nachbar mit dem 6.6L Chevy Silverado hat dauernd Zündprobleme. In dem Auto sind auch zwei Batterien verbaut und die sind beide noch recht neu. Die eine erst zwei Monate und die andere etwas über ein halbes Jahr. Er hat aber oft das Problem, dass die Kiste nicht anspringen will. Beim ersten Versuch klingt es so als würde es fast klappen, Geht dann aber doch nicht und die weiteren Versuche klingen meist schon als könnte es nicht gehen. Wartet er allerdings nach dem ersten Versuch sofort zehn Minuten und versucht es erst dann erneut, klappt es direkt. Was meint ihr woran das liegen könnte?



Sind die Batterien mit Zündung aus getrennt? Wenn nicht, auf jeden Fall ein saftiges Trennrelais mit min. 300-400A einbauen. 2 Bleiakkus in Parallel entladen sich gegenseitig.

Hört sich für mich nach einem Problem in Sachen Kraftstoff an. Rückflussventil defekt, System läuft leer oder sowas in der Art. Mit nen paar mehr Informationen könnte ich vielleicht was genaueres sagen. Was habt ihr schon dran gemacht? Ist das ein Vergaser?

Auf jeden Fall mal die Kiste vor dem Kaltstart mit Startpilot/Bremsenreiniger/Sprit in die Ansaugung versorgen, um das ganze Kraftstoffsystem ausschließen zu können. Wenn ihr keine Kfzler seid, dann lasst es lieber, könnte bei falscher Dosierung nach hinten losgehen und die Kiste abfackeln.  Ich übernehme keine Garantie für irgendwas. 
Danach würde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal die Kerzen angucken.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Februar 2016)

Bugatti Chiron (Genf 2016): Vorstellung, PS, Preis, Marktstart - autobild.de

Wie einfallsreich. 1500PS und 1600nm. Weniger ist manchmal auch mehr. Ebenfalls wieder hässlich wie die Nacht. Das Ding sieht von hinten aus wie eine Trasformers-Matchbox-Karre. Gruselig. Die Sprintwerte sind schon beeindruckend, zieht ja nun scheinbar mit Superbikes gleich, aber sonst? Naja.


----------



## Seabound (29. Februar 2016)

VW sollte sich lieber um den Abgasskandal kümmern.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind die Batterien mit Zündung aus getrennt? Wenn nicht, auf jeden Fall ein saftiges Trennrelais mit min. 300-400A einbauen. *2 Bleiakkus in Parallel entladen sich gegenseitig.*



Was im Normalfall kein Problem darstellt, solange nicht eine der Batterien völlig am Sack ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Februar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bugatti Chiron (Genf 2016): Vorstellung, PS, Preis, Marktstart - autobild.de
> 
> Wie einfallsreich. 1500PS und 1600nm. Weniger ist manchmal auch mehr. Ebenfalls wieder hässlich wie die Nacht. Das Ding sieht von hinten aus wie eine Trasformers-Matchbox-Karre. Gruselig. Die Sprintwerte sind schon beeindruckend, zieht ja nun scheinbar mit Superbikes gleich, aber sonst? Naja.


Man ist die Kiste hässlich. Sollten lieber nen 2,2 Liter 5 Zylinder mit ~900 PS einbauen, das Gewicht auf 1000 kg abspecken und den ganzen Schnickschnack weglassen. Dann eine vernünftige Karosse und schon hat man einen mörder Sportwagen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was im Normalfall kein Problem darstellt, solange nicht eine der Batterien völlig am Sack ist.


Die Entladung ist aber meistens so hoch, dass man ein Trennrelais haben sollte. Bei uns sind in jedem Auto mit mehreren Batterien alle von einander getrennt, wenn die Zündung aus ist. Wenn man 2, 3 oder 4 hat, dann sind die nie so identisch, dass es über lange Zeit gut geht.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Entladung ist aber meistens so hoch, dass man ein Trennrelais haben sollte.



Sollte... Und ich kann mich nur wiederholen, es geht auch ohne und es funktioniert ziemlich gut.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei uns sind in jedem Auto mit mehreren Batterien alle von einander getrennt, wenn die Zündung aus ist. Wenn man 2, 3 oder 4 hat, dann sind die nie so identisch, dass es über lange Zeit gut geht.



Es ist ja schön, dass es bei "Euch" der Fall ist, interessiert bloß niemanden und ist dem Fehler auch nicht zuträglich


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Februar 2016)

Am besten noch beide Batterien ohne Sicherung direkt verbinden, damit die Kiste auch gleich abfackelt, wenn eine nen Kurzschluss bekommt. Alles schon auf der Arbeit gesehen. Was man theoretisch machen kann und was wirklich anständig funktioniert, sind 2 verschiedene Sachen. Klar kann man mit 0,1mm Profil fahren, funktioniert halt bei Regen nur nicht mehr so gut. 
Autohersteller bauen mit Sicherheit nicht zum Spaß diese dicken teuren Relais ein, wenn es total überflüssig ist.

Wir hatten auch mal nen 163er ML wo eine extra Batterie eingebaut war. Einfach parallel mit dicken Kabeln. Wärend der Fahrt ist dann die eine Batterie explodiert und hat Feuer gefangen, weil die andere nen Kurzschluss bekommen hat. Dann hat der Kunde die Kiste auch noch gelöscht und wir mussten das wieder grade biegen.  Sowas passiert dir bei einem anständigen Aufbau mit Trennrelais und Sicherung nicht.


----------



## Seabound (29. Februar 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am besten noch beide Batterien ohne Sicherung direkt verbinden, damit die Kiste auch gleich abfackelt, wenn eine nen Kurzschluss bekommt. Alles schon auf der Arbeit gesehen. .



Bei uns ist auch schon ein Auto auf der Hebebühne abgefackelt. Der Unterbodenschutz hat wohl beim Schweißen Feuer gefangen.


----------



## GEChun (29. Februar 2016)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Zuflussregelungsanlagen...?
Ich mein eine schön und gut, aber ich habe das Gefühl das der Verkehr dadurch echt gestaucht wird... sollen die nicht eigentlich den Verkehrsfluss verbessern?
Sobald z.B. 6-10 dieser Anlagen hintereinander kommen, staut sich irgendwie alles ab der 5ten Anlage kurz vor der nächsten Ausfahrt...
Mir kommt das immer so vor als wären die Teile mega kontraproduktiv!


----------



## Seabound (29. Februar 2016)

Was soll das sein?


----------



## keinnick (29. Februar 2016)

Man  Das Wort markieren , mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und ne Suche starten oder alternativ bei Google eintippen sollte doch möglich sein. Auch nach einen 12h Arbeitstag, oder?


----------



## Seabound (29. Februar 2016)

Ich lieg im Bett und surf mit dem Handy. Googeln ist mir da viel zu umständlich.


----------



## GEChun (29. Februar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?



Das ist eine Anlage die den Zufluss regelt! (Autobahnen)


----------



## Anticrist (1. März 2016)

Hab gerade festgestellt, das ich mir das falsche Auto bestellt habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am besten noch beide Batterien ohne Sicherung direkt verbinden, damit die Kiste auch gleich abfackelt, wenn eine nen Kurzschluss bekommt. Alles schon auf der Arbeit gesehen. Was man theoretisch machen kann und was wirklich anständig funktioniert, sind 2 verschiedene Sachen. Klar kann man mit 0,1mm Profil fahren, funktioniert halt bei Regen nur nicht mehr so gut.
> Autohersteller bauen mit Sicherheit nicht zum Spaß diese dicken teuren Relais ein, wenn es total überflüssig ist.
> 
> Wir hatten auch mal nen 163er ML wo eine extra Batterie eingebaut war. Einfach parallel mit dicken Kabeln. Wärend der Fahrt ist dann die eine Batterie explodiert und hat Feuer gefangen, weil die andere nen Kurzschluss bekommen hat. Dann hat der Kunde die Kiste auch noch gelöscht und wir mussten das wieder grade biegen.  Sowas passiert dir bei einem anständigen Aufbau mit Trennrelais und Sicherung nicht.



Faszinierend, was Du so alles erlebst. Wenn es nach diesem Schwachsinn gehen würde, dann wären ALLE 8er und die 7er (Modellreihe E32) massiv gefährdet und würden reihenweise abfackeln. Weil, es sind zwei gleiche Batterien (ab Werk 2x74Ah) parallel ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack dazwischen geschaltet. Einfach zwei dicke Kabel von links nach rechts (zwischen den Batterien), eine dicke Sicherung (ich meine 80A, sicher bin ich mir nicht) und zwei dicke Kabel nach vorne zu den beiden Limas und dem Anlasser. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Mir ist noch nie zu Ohren gekommen, dass eine Batterie explodiert wäre oder sonstwas. Und ja, der eine oder andere 8er ist abgefackelt, weil die Isolierung der Leitung vom +-Stützpunkt unter der Haube zerbröselt ist und einen Kurzschluss verursacht hat, da diese Leitung in einem Stahlrohr verläuft welches an der Karosserie angeschraubt ist.


----------



## Zoon (1. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich erachte es als überflüssig zu Blinken wenn es  keiner sieht. Ausserdem gehen die Glühmittel dadurch schneller  kaputt...



OK Ab heute:

Fahr ich nur noch auf Felge weil die Reifen könnten ja abnutzen
Fahr ich nachts ohne Licht damit die Glühlampen länger halten  (naja Radfahrer machens eh ja schon also wozu nachts mit dem Auto mit Licht fahren  )
Bremsen tu ich auch nicht mehr weil damit die Bremsanlage länger hält.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sollten lieber nen 2,2 Liter 5 Zylinder mit ~900 PS einbauen, das Gewicht auf 1000 kg abspecken und den ganzen Schnickschnack weglassen. Dann eine vernünftige Karosse und schon hat man einen mörder Sportwagen.



Könnten sie ja problemlos wenn sie wollten. Das schöne Quattro Concept auf den verkürzten RS5 mit 5 Zylinder war so genial


----------



## s-icon (1. März 2016)

Heute wurde der 911 R vorgestellt, ein tolles Fahrzeug, ich freue mich drauf


----------



## Hänschen (1. März 2016)

Lampenwechsel ist bei den neuen Autos richtig übel ... ich hab schon Angst wann es soweit ist


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

Psssst, kleiner Tipp. Einfach nicht einschalten. Dann gehen die Lampen nicht so schnell kaputt ;0)


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Lampenwechsel ist bei den neuen Autos richtig übel ... ich hab schon Angst wann es soweit ist



Ist berechtigt. Ich musste die Frontschürze abbauen und den Scheinwerfer ausbauen um die Standlichtlampe zu taschen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Faszinierend, was Du so alles erlebst. Wenn es nach diesem Schwachsinn gehen würde, dann wären ALLE 8er und die 7er (Modellreihe E32) massiv gefährdet und würden reihenweise abfackeln. Weil, es sind zwei gleiche Batterien (ab Werk 2x74Ah) parallel ohne irgendwelchen Schnickschnack dazwischen geschaltet. Einfach zwei dicke Kabel von links nach rechts (zwischen den Batterien), eine dicke Sicherung (ich meine 80A, sicher bin ich mir nicht) und zwei dicke Kabel nach vorne zu den beiden Limas und dem Anlasser. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Mir ist noch nie zu Ohren gekommen, dass eine Batterie explodiert wäre oder sonstwas. Und ja, der eine oder andere 8er ist abgefackelt, weil die Isolierung der Leitung vom +-Stützpunkt unter der Haube zerbröselt ist und einen Kurzschluss verursacht hat, da diese Leitung in einem Stahlrohr verläuft welches an der Karosserie angeschraubt ist.


80A Sicherung? Wohl eher 800A.
Ab Werk sind das mit Sicherheit zwei auf einander abgestimmte Batterien gewesen.
Kannst ja selber mal ausprobieren was passiert, wenn man eine Batterie mit Kurzschluss und eine funktionierende zusammenklemmt. Die ohne Kurzschluss fängt sofort an zu kochen und fliegt in die Luft. BMW wird da mit Sicherheit eine Sicherung in irgendeiner Form haben, damit das nicht passiert. Ich vermute mal das eins der Kabel eine In-Kabel-Sicherung hat wie beim Anlasser auch. Es würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen einen Anlasser unabgesichert einzubauen. War früher vielleicht mal so aber heute macht das keiner mehr.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Lampenwechsel ist bei den neuen Autos richtig übel ... ich hab schon Angst wann es soweit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine Werkstatt schafft das schon.


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> OK Ab heute:
> 
> Fahr ich nur noch auf Felge weil die Reifen könnten ja abnutzen
> Fahr ich nachts ohne Licht damit die Glühlampen länger halten  (naja Radfahrer machens eh ja schon also wozu nachts mit dem Auto mit Licht fahren  )
> Bremsen tu ich auch nicht mehr weil damit die Bremsanlage länger hält.



Und immer nur für 10Euro tanken, weil dann wird der Sprit quasi nie teurer. Ist ein super Trick den ganzen Öl-Mogulen eins rein zu würgen...


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

Apropos Benzin, Aral Ultimate 102 wird immer günstiger. Heute für 1.20 € in Wiesbaden vollgemacht. Ganz nett.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute wurde der 911 R vorgestellt, ein tolles Fahrzeug, ich freue mich drauf



Der neue Lambo auch, den find ich einfach brachial geil


----------



## Riverna (1. März 2016)

*Prost*


----------



## Iconoclast (1. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und immer nur für 10Euro tanken, weil dann wird der Sprit quasi nie teurer. Ist ein super Trick den ganzen Öl-Mogulen eins rein zu würgen...



Danke für den Tip. Bin bisher immer den 20€ Trick gefahren, aber 10€... Das ist ja noch mal ein ganz anderes Kaliber, die werden bluten die Öl Säue die!


----------



## Seabound (1. März 2016)

Kleiner Tipp, einfach garnicht nachtanken. Dann geht auch nicht der Tankstutzen  so schnell kaputt.


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 80A Sicherung? Wohl eher 800A.



09 *Schmelzeinsatz Batteriekabel plus *80A 61131382065 0.009 kg *16,66 €**

Zu  finden hier:  klick  mich Es geht um die Nummer 9. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ab Werk sind das mit Sicherheit zwei auf einander abgestimmte Batterien gewesen.



Genau,  BMW hat sonst nichts zum Scheißen als aus einer Charge die  Batteriepaare rauszusuchen. Es sind zwei stinknormale 74Ah Batterien  drin.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> BMW wird da mit Sicherheit eine  Sicherung in irgendeiner Form haben, damit das nicht passiert. Ich  vermute mal das eins der Kabel eine In-Kabel-Sicherung hat wie beim  Anlasser auch. Es würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen einen Anlasser  unabgesichert einzubauen. War früher vielleicht mal so aber heute macht  das keiner mehr.



Nochmal: NEIN, haben sie nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2016)

In jeder Server-USV sind mehrere Bleiakkus in Reihe+Parallel verbunden, die gehen auch nicht ständig hoch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> 09 *Schmelzeinsatz Batteriekabel plus *80A 61131382065 0.009 kg *16,66 €**
> 
> Zu  finden hier:  klick  mich Es geht um die Nummer 9.
> 
> Nochmal: NEIN, haben sie nicht.


Sieht aus wie eine Versorgersicherung und nicht wie eine Batteriesicherung. Mit 80A würde die ja beim Anlaufen des Starters sofort durchbrennen. Es könnte eventuell noch der Sicherungseinsatz der Ladeleitung sein, vorrausgesetzt da ist nur nen kleiner Generator mit 80A drin.

Ich glaub das erst wenn ich sehe das die nix außer 2 dicke Kabel zum verbinden genommen haben. Außer bei selbstgebauten Sachen habe ich das sonst noch nie gesehen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> In jeder Server-USV sind mehrere Bleiakkus in  Reihe+Parallel verbunden, die gehen auch nicht ständig hoch.


Wie oft bekommen denn die Akkus in USVs einen Kurzschluss? Im Kfz Bereich ist das nicht so unüblich durch die hohe mechanische Belastung. In USVs sterben die doch meist den normalen Batterietot.


----------



## Zoon (2. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Heute wurde der 911 R vorgestellt, ein tolles Fahrzeug, ich freue mich drauf



Schönes Teil. aber noch schöner dass alle 911 R bereits "vergeben"  sind. Wundert mich nicht da neben dem Cayman GT4 ein schön ehrlicher  Porsche.


----------



## Zeiss (2. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie eine Versorgersicherung und nicht wie eine Batteriesicherung. Mit 80A würde die ja beim Anlaufen des Starters sofort durchbrennen.



Komisch, dass sie es nicht macht. Und Aussehen, naja, es ist eine "schematische Darstellung".



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es könnte eventuell noch der Sicherungseinsatz der Ladeleitung sein, vorrausgesetzt da ist nur nen kleiner Generator mit 80A drin.
> 
> Ich glaub das erst wenn ich sehe das die nix außer 2 dicke Kabel zum verbinden genommen haben. Außer bei selbstgebauten Sachen habe ich das sonst noch nie gesehen.



Jawohl, genau, ein 80A Generator. Die Haupt-LiMa hat 170A und die Zusatz-LiMa hat nochmal 32A, die sind parallelgeschaltet. Es ist beim 8er so und auch beim E32 7er.

Es hat kein Wert mit Dir zu diskutieren, Du weißt alles besser und es ist mir langsam auch zu blöd. Und nur weil Du es nicht gesehen hast, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es auch nicht gibt. Ich sage nur Hochdruckpumpe von meinem 7er, sowas hast Du auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## s-icon (2. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. aber noch schöner dass alle 911 R bereits "vergeben"  sind. Wundert mich nicht da neben dem Cayman GT4 ein schön ehrlicher  Porsche.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Man kann vorher irgendwelche unverbindlichen Vorreservierungen Unterschreiben, aber bestellen konnte man ihn nicht.
Jedes PZ bekommt bestimme Quoten und darf dann selber entscheiden wie diese Verteilt werden.
Jemand der das erste mal einen Porsche in dem PZ bestellt wird eher keine Chancen haben, 918 Käufer werden bevorzugt.
Hat mir mein Verkäufer heute bei einem Bier verraten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Komisch, dass sie es nicht macht. Und Aussehen, naja, es ist eine "schematische Darstellung".


Ja ne schon klar eine 80A Sicherung, wo der Starter rüberläuft.  Aus der Batterie werden 400A entnommen und die 80er Sicherung bliebt heile... Ist wahrscheinlich mit Alufolie umwickelt.


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2016)

Ich musste mal Starthilfe  zwischen 2 Autos bewerkstelligen und als ich danach die Kabel abzog hielt ich
versehentlich die Klemmen zusammen ...

Die Kabel fielen dann schlapp wie Spaghetti herunter - müssen wohl etwas heiss geworden sein unter der Isolierung


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2016)

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt garnicht, wie man ein Auto überbrückt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich musste mal Starthilfe  zwischen 2 Autos bewerkstelligen und als ich danach die Kabel abzog hielt ich
> versehentlich die Klemmen zusammen ...
> 
> Die Kabel fielen dann schlapp wie Spaghetti herunter - müssen wohl etwas heiss geworden sein unter der Isolierung


Hast du aber Glück gehabt das du dich nicht verletzt hast oder irgendwas  in die Luft gejagt. Kurzschluss mit Starthilfekabeln kann auch mal böse  enden.  Oft sprengt es dir den Pol von der Batterie runter.


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt garnicht, wie man ein Auto überbrückt.



Ja da gibt es eine bestimmte Vorgehensweise ... hab ich total vergessen wie das war 

Oh ... und ich hoffe ich muss nicht mal erste Hilfe leisten ...


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2016)

Niemand zwingt dich Erste Hilfe zu leisten, wenn du es dir nicht zutraust.
Allerdings musst du im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten helfen.


----------



## Zeiss (2. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja ne schon klar eine 80A Sicherung, wo der Starter rüberläuft.  Aus der Batterie werden 400A entnommen und die 80er Sicherung bliebt heile... Ist wahrscheinlich mit Alufolie umwickelt.



Glaub doch was Du willst. Ich weiß, was verbaut ist und ich weiß, was in den Schaltplänen steht und ich weiß, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## Riverna (2. März 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ja da gibt es eine bestimmte Vorgehensweise ... hab ich total vergessen wie das war
> 
> Oh ... und ich hoffe ich muss nicht mal erste Hilfe leisten ...



Normalerweise gibt es da nicht viel zu beachten. Die korrekte Vorgehensweise ist: 

Rotes Kabel vom Plus Pol zu überbrückendes Fahrzeug an den Plus Pol der Spenderbatterie
Schwarzes Kabel vom Minus Poldes  überbrückenden Fahrzeug an ein Masse Teil des zu überbrückendes Fahrzeug (Motor, Karosserie what ever). 

Einzig bei frisch geladenen Starterbatterien soll man achten das kein Funke entsteht, durch die Knallgase könnte es "explodieren". Aber das halte ich für graue Theorie.


----------



## Zoon (3. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Jemand der das erste mal einen Porsche in dem PZ bestellt wird eher keine Chancen haben, 918 Käufer werden bevorzugt.
> Hat mir mein Verkäufer heute bei einem Bier verraten.



Tja dann sind wir wieder bei schön kommunistischen Verkaufspraktiken angekommen.... aber da ist Porsche nicht der einzige. Gibt in Genf so einige Hersteller "ja wir präsentieren euch ein schönes Auto - aber es ist bereits nicht mehr bestellbar"


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2016)

Ich bin damit nicht unglücklich


----------



## Lee (3. März 2016)

Eigentlich traurig, dass Saugmotor, Handschaltung und Leichtbau bei einem Sportwagen-Hersteller nur noch in überteuerter limitierter Auflage erhältlich sind.... 
Dennoch schöner Wagen!

Wenn ich die Kohle hätte wüsste ich gar nicht, was ich mir für einen Sportwagen kaufen soll, da ich unbedingt Handschaltung will, und es das bei kaum einem der Kandidaten noch gibt. Aston Martin V8 Vantage und DB9 gab es einst mit Handschaltung, aber heute nicht mehr. Porsche hat damit ja jetzt auch aufgehört (und sind ehrlich gesagt optisch nicht mein Fall). Die Italiener machen sowas imo auch nicht mehr. Mir fällt als stark motorisierter handgeschaltener Wagen eigentlich nur noch der M2/M3/M4 ein. Wobei mir die BMW langsam zu sehr zu einem Computer werden und immer mehr aufhören Fahrmaschine zu sein...

Letztendlich ist diese Überlegung hinfällig, weil ich ohnehin niemals so viel Geld haben werde (außer das wird doch was mit der Großkanzleikarriere), aber man kann ja mal träumen! 
Für mich wirds eher was in die Richtung MX-5 als Zweitwagen, wenn ich mal mit dem Studium fertig bin. Glaube dass man damit auch eine Menge Spaß haben kann


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

Wenn ich richtig gut Geld hätte, wäre meine Wahl eigentlich sehr einfach: 

1. Nissan GTR R35 Alpha 1600 
2. Toyota Supra MK4 TT
3. Subaru Impreza WRX STi 2015/2016

Ich weiß das meine "Wünsche" recht bescheiden sind, aber mit Ferrari, Lambo und Co kann ich absolut nichts anfangen.

Mein Subi hat auch mal wieder was neues bekommen:


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Darf man sowas eigentlich mittlerweile mit TÜV Segen fahren?


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2016)

Was ist das für ein Teil?


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Darf man sowas eigentlich mittlerweile mit TÜV Segen fahren?



Dieses schon da ich es 100% geschlossen fahren kann. Offene Blowoffs bekommt man auch eingetragen, aber das ist eine Grauzone. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Teil?



Blowoff.

GFB Respons Blow off Ventil - manuell einstellbar - 35mm Einlass, 30mm Auslass - Subaru Impreza WRX STi MJ97-98 - Go Fast Bits - High Performance Vehicle Products


----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2016)

Macht es unnötig Lärm ?
Als geplagter Strassenanwohner könnte ich die ganzen Lärmer regelrecht erwürgen


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

Der Sinn eines Blowoff´s ist nicht Lärm zu erzeugen sondern den Turbo zu schönen. Aber um dich Glücklich zu machen, meine Auspuffanlage macht genug Lärm.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Es kann Lärm machen, aber ist beim abblasen normal auch nicht lauter als nen offener Luftbilder, war jedenfalls bei meinem Fiat so.


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Blowoff.
> 
> GFB Respons Blow off Ventil - manuell einstellbar - 35mm Einlass, 30mm Auslass - Subaru Impreza WRX STi MJ97-98 - Go Fast Bits - High Performance Vehicle Products



Danke Dir! Wieder was gelernt


----------



## skycurve (3. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Glaub doch was Du willst. Ich weiß, was verbaut ist und ich weiß, was in den Schaltplänen steht und ich weiß, dass es funktioniert.



Ohne jetzt deine Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage zu stellen, aber das würde mich schon näher interessieren, genau wie TheBadFrag bestimmt auch.
80A*12V = 960W
Wieviel Leistung hat der Anlasser von deinem 8er?
Und wir reden hier noch lange nicht vom Loslaufstrom bei Minustemperaturen plus gleichzeitig andere Verbraucher.
Da kommen 400A absolut locker hin.


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild von den neuen Felgen die auf den 200SX von meinem Kollegen kommen. Ich finde sie sehr schön. Fast schöner als meine eigenen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei dem Video weiß ich nicht ob ich es geil finden soll oder traurig... irgendwie eine coole Kiste. So richtig Endzeitmässig... aber der muss sich brutal beknackt fahren lassen. Rein von der Optik hingegen doch irgendwie ziemlich cool. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TPg0Qwj5vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2016)

Die Begeisterung kennt schier keine Grenzen.


----------



## XE85 (3. März 2016)

skycurve schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt deine Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage zu  stellen, aber das würde mich schon näher interessieren, genau wie  TheBadFrag bestimmt auch.
> 80A*12V = 960W
> Wieviel Leistung hat der Anlasser von deinem 8er?
> Und wir reden hier noch lange nicht vom Loslaufstrom bei Minustemperaturen plus gleichzeitig andere Verbraucher.
> Da kommen 400A absolut locker hin.



Es ist bei einer Sicherung nicht so das sie, wenn sie (zB) 80A absichert, bei 81A innnerhalb von Millisekunden durchbrennt. Man nennt das auch Trägheit von Sicherungen. So eine Sicherung hält auch mal das 10fache von Nennstrom für eine gewisse Zeit aus. Eine 80A Sicherung verkraftet also auch mal 800A. Erst wenn dieser Überstrom über längeren Zeitraum fließt (Kurzschluss) löst die Sicherung aus.


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Begeisterung kennt schier keine Grenzen.




Kann halt nicht jeder langweilige Autos fahren... ich bin froh das es auch so Leute gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Eigentlich traurig, dass Saugmotor, Handschaltung und Leichtbau bei einem Sportwagen-Hersteller nur noch in überteuerter limitierter Auflage erhältlich sind....


Leichtbau ist bei einem Gewicht von über 1,4t auch eher etwas das man für das Marketing wunderbar gebrauchen kann.
Und wieso hängen alle so an Saugmotor und Handschaltung?
Der neuste Koenigsegg hat sogar gar kein Getriebe.



> Wenn ich die Kohle hätte wüsste ich gar nicht, was ich mir für einen Sportwagen kaufen soll, da ich unbedingt Handschaltung will, und es das bei kaum einem der Kandidaten noch gibt.  Mir fällt als stark motorisierter handgeschaltener Wagen eigentlich nur noch der M2/M3/M4 ein


Lotus Elise Club Sport Racer und wohl auch alle andere Modelle von Lotus, Ariel Atom, die Caterham Super 7 Derivate, wie diesen*** Donkervoort [/URL], Ford Mustang,  Abarth 695 Biposto,  Ultima Evolution...
Es gibt mehr als genug Autos die deine Kriterien erfüllen und auch nicht so teuer sind. Abgesehen vom Ultima Evolution und dem Donkervoort liegen alle deutlich unter 100.000€.
Nur ohne Turbo wird es schwerer.


----------



## XE85 (3. März 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Macht es unnötig Lärm ?
> Als geplagter Strassenanwohner könnte ich die ganzen Lärmer regelrecht erwürgen



Wenns immer der oder die selben sind die unnötig Lärm machen einfach mal Anzeige erstatten. Oder wenns gar wer aus der Nachbarschaft ist, bei ein Gespräch einfach mal nur das Wort Anzeige fallen lassen - das wirkt ware Wunder - kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.

Auf der anderen Seite muss man aber schon auch sagen das man natürlich an als Anwohner einer stark befahrenen Strasse mit (normalem) Strassenlärm rechnen muss. Dafür sind diese Wohnungen/Grundstücke/Häuser ja auch entsprechend billiger.


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wieso hängen alle so an Saugmotor und Handschaltung?



Meine Vermutung: 

Weil es mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## blautemple (3. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung:
> 
> Weil es mehr Spaß macht.




Ne andere Möglichkeit gibt es ja auch nicht


----------



## Verminaard (3. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wenns immer der oder die selben sind die unnötig Lärm machen einfach mal Anzeige erstatten. Oder wenns gar wer aus der Nachbarschaft ist, bei ein Gespräch einfach mal nur das Wort Anzeige fallen lassen - das wirkt ware Wunder - kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.



Ist leider nicht immer so, und die Polizei erweist sich auch nicht immer, eher selten in solchen Faellen, als dein Freund und Helfer.

Mein Schwager hatte solch ein Problem, verkehrsberuhigte Zone. Ein paar Haeuser weiter ist ein junger Mann eingezogen. Sein Schmuckstueck ein Golf IV GTI, von aussen, bis auf Auspuff keine aussergewoehnlichen Modifikationen sichtbar. Nur hatte dieser junge Mann mit samt seinen Freunden so seltsame Angewohnheiten.
Ging in der Woche morgens um 5 das er den Wagen anmachte und erstmal laufen lies, draussen eine Zigarette erstmal rauchte, bis hin, vor allem am Wochenende, irgendwann nachtens heimzukommen und da moechtlichst hochtourig zu fahren. Auch waren kleine Beschleunigungsrennen keine seltenheit.
Der Weg vom normalen Ansprechen mit der Bitte etwas leiser zu sein, brachte nur Drohungen auf koerperliche Verletzungen hervor.
Die Polizei, mehrfach gerufen war auch nicht sehr erfreut, wegen sowas ausruecken zu muessen, vor allem da bei deren Eintreffen alles vorbei war.
Ging soweit das die Polizei dem Anrufer gegenueber sehr unfreundlich wurde.
Erst nach viel hin und her, Polizei, Ordnungsamt, Anwalt samt Unterlassungsschreiben, Gespraeche mit seiner Verwantdschaft gabs irgendwann mal Ruhe.


----------



## skycurve (3. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist bei einer Sicherung nicht so das sie, wenn sie (zB) 80A absichert, bei 81A innnerhalb von Millisekunden durchbrennt. Man nennt das auch Trägheit von Sicherungen. So eine Sicherung hält auch mal das 10fache von Nennstrom für eine gewisse Zeit aus. Eine 80A Sicherung verkraftet also auch mal 800A. Erst wenn dieser Überstrom über längeren Zeitraum fließt (Kurzschluss) löst die Sicherung aus.



Das ist schon klar, nur wird diese 80A Sicherung im BMW auch dann nicht fliegen, wenn man den Anlasser bei -10° im Winter ne Minute lang orgelt. Das hat dann nichts mit Trägheit oder speziellen trägen Sicherungen (gekennzeichnet mit "T") zu tun


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

Gut ob Turbo Motor, Kompressor oder Saugmotor ist Geschackssache. Da finde ich jedes Konzept kann richtig Spaß machen. Aber es geht einfach nichts über ein handgeschaltetes Getriebe, zumindestens macht mir alles andere überhaupt kein Spaß.


----------



## Lee (3. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung:
> 
> Weil es mehr Spaß macht.



Recht hat er 

Wobei ich mich mit nem Turbo notfalls auch anfreunden könnte, aber Sauger wär mir lieber bei nem reinen Spaßauto

Lotus, Ariel, Caterham sind zwar tolle Tracktools, aber eine gewisse Alltagstauglichkeit wünsch ich mir dann doch


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> bei ein Gespräch einfach mal nur das Wort Anzeige fallen lassen - das wirkt ware Wunder - kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.
> .



Ich bezweifel das sich davon jemand beeindrucken lässt. Das selbe hat bei mir auch so eine frustrierte Tante auch schonmal gemacht (man muss dazu sagen, ich fahre normal weg). Erst hatte ich einen Zettel am Fahrzeug das mein Auspuff defekt sei, da ich natürlich nicht wusste wer es war musste ich es ignorieren. Irgendwann später hatte ich einen Brief im Briefkasten mit dem selben Thema, habe dann versucht ihr zu erklären das der Auspuff nicht defekt ist. Ihre originale Aussage war "das ist mir scheiß egal, mach das weg sonst zeige ich dich an"... so kam es dann auch. Hatte eine Vorladung bei der Polizei und einen Termin bei einem Sachverständigen. Ende vom Lied war... mein Auspuff war immer noch dran und die alte ist irgendwann weggezogen. Wenn alles legal am Fahrzeug ist, kannst du dir deine Drohung an den Hut stecken und würdest damit bei mir höchstens das Gegenteil bewirken. In einem ruhigen Ton bin ich der letzte der nicht mit sich reden lässt, aber wenn man mich versucht zu erpressen, endet mein Verständnis. 

Mich stören die ganzen Roller und Motorradfahrer auch (wegen der Lautstärke) aber meine Güte da kann man doch drüber stehen und sich nicht über sowas belangloses aufregen.


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kann halt nicht jeder langweilige Autos fahren... ich bin froh das es auch so Leute gibt.



Bei weitem lieber langweilige, als geschmacksverirrt und sowas gut finden. Aber jeder, wie er will. 

Und ich meinte übrigens die Felgen.


----------



## XE85 (3. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht immer so, und die Polizei  erweist sich auch nicht immer, eher selten in solchen Faellen, als dein  Freund und Helfer.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, so weit musste ich bisher noch nie gehen.



Riverna schrieb:


> ... aber meine Güte da kann man doch drüber stehen und sich nicht über sowas belangloses aufregen.



Also das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas anders, ich wohne in einer teuren, ruhigen Wohnsiedlung und sehe ehrlich gesagt nicht ein warum ich mir diese teuer erkaufte Ruhe von jemadem stören lassen sollte der meint eine Wohnstrasse zu seiner perösnlichen Test- und Rennstrecke machen zu müssen.

Bezüglich Lautheit des Auspuffs: Ja da sind heute Auspuffsysteme legal die dann in der Praxis deutlich lauter sind als bei Messungen und Abnahmen, und da hat man es schwer mit einer Klage. Aber das ändert sich ja bald.


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

Wie gut das jeder seine eigene Meinung haben darf und jeder selber entscheiden kann was geschmacksverirrt ist.



XE85 schrieb:


> Also das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas anders, ich wohne in einer teuren, ruhigen Wohnsiedlung und sehe ehrlich gesagt nicht ein warum ich mir diese teuer erkaufte Ruhe von jemadem stören lassen sollte der meint eine Wohnstrasse zu seiner perösnlichen Test- und Rennstrecke machen zu müssen.



Das magst du gerne anders sehen, wird dem Lärmerzeuger trotzdem herzlich egal sein. Er wird nicht einsehen wieso er sich wegen dir anders verhalten soll... wie du siehst, mit der Brechstange kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## Verminaard (3. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das magst du gerne anders sehen, wird dem Lärmerzeuger trotzdem herzlich egal sein. Er wird nicht einsehen wieso er sich wegen dir anders verhalten soll... wie du siehst, mit der Brechstange kommt man nicht weit.


Jo man muss dann schon betteln und kriechen, damit sich jemand vernuenftig verhaelt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2016)

Wenn man seine Ruhe haben will, dann sollte man vielleicht nicht direkt neben einer Landstraße wohnen. Selber schuld, würde ich sagen. Ich wohne neben der Bahn und erzeuge auch immer kräftig Lärm. Jeder, der es nicht abkann, sollte erst gar nicht hier hinziehen. Ist ja nicht so, als ob man das nicht ahnen könnte das eine Straße oder Bahn laut sein könnte. 



skycurve schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt deine Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage zu stellen, aber das würde mich schon näher interessieren, genau wie TheBadFrag bestimmt auch.
> 80A*12V = 960W
> Wieviel Leistung hat der Anlasser von deinem 8er?
> Und wir reden hier noch lange nicht vom Loslaufstrom bei Minustemperaturen plus gleichzeitig andere Verbraucher.
> Da kommen 400A absolut locker hin.


Er geht ja nicht weiter drauf ein...
Ich würde bei einer Anlassersicherung sogar eher mit 10,8V rechnen, das ist realistischer. Dann wären das nur noch 864W. Das ist dann eher nen sehr kleiner 4 Zylinder Anlasser.



XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist bei einer Sicherung nicht so das sie, wenn  sie (zB) 80A absichert, bei 81A innnerhalb von Millisekunden  durchbrennt. Man nennt das auch Trägheit von Sicherungen. So eine  Sicherung hält auch mal das 10fache von Nennstrom für eine gewisse Zeit  aus. Eine 80A Sicherung verkraftet also auch mal 800A. Erst wenn dieser  Überstrom über längeren Zeitraum fließt (Kurzschluss) löst die Sicherung  aus.


Trotzdem brennt eine 80A Sicherung beim Starten sofort durch. So viel kann die nicht verkraften. Unsere Anlasser sind mit 350A aufwärts abgesichert. Die dicken Dinger haben sogar 800A Sicherungen. Das ist dann nen dicker Kasten mit nem ordentlichen Stück Metall drin, kein Draht mehr. 
Von so einem dicken Motor kann der Anlasser auch mal kurzzeitig seine 1000A erreichen, wenn es richtig kalt ist oder wenn man den Motor blockiert. Nur weil man mal vergessen hat die Kupplung zu treten, brennt ja nicht immer sofort die Startersicherung durch.


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Lotus, Ariel, Caterham sind zwar tolle Tracktools, aber eine gewisse Alltagstauglichkeit wünsch ich mir dann doch


Ich hab mir eine Elise noch nicht real angeschaut , aber  alltagsuntauglich kommt mir eine Elise nicht vor.
Braucht man mehr muss man sich halt ein Evora holen, wobei der wieder mehr als 1.000kg wiegt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2016)

Als alltagstaugliche Spaßautos wurden doch die "Hot Hatch" erfunden. Egal ob RS, GTI, Abarth oder wie sie alle heißen. Untermotorisiert sind die alle nicht, auch nicht soo schwer und wohl großteilig noch Hand geschaltet zu bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine Elise noch nicht real angeschaut , aber  alltagsuntauglich kommt mir eine Elise nicht vor.
> Braucht man mehr muss man sich halt ein Evora holen, wobei der wieder mehr als 1.000kg wiegt.


Dann guck dir mal eine Elise an.  Alltagstauglich ist da nix dran.


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Recht hat er
> 
> Wobei ich mich mit nem Turbo notfalls auch anfreunden könnte, aber Sauger wär mir lieber bei nem reinen Spaßauto
> 
> Lotus, Ariel, Caterham sind zwar tolle Tracktools, aber eine gewisse Alltagstauglichkeit wünsch ich mir dann doch



Zukünftig wird man zu den "Superleichten" auch die neue Renault Alpine zählen müssen. Als reines Tracktool vielleicht zu schade. 

270 Turbo-PS
1000 kg Leergewicht
0-100 ca. 4,5 Sekunden
Mittelmotor
ca. 70 000 €

Vom Konzept her vielleicht vergleichbar mit dem Alfa Romeo 4C



Olstyle schrieb:


> Als alltagstaugliche Spaßautos wurden doch die "Hot Hatch" erfunden. Egal ob RS, GTI, Abarth oder wie sie alle heißen. Untermotorisiert sind die alle nicht, auch nicht soo schwer und wohl großteilig noch Hand geschaltet zu bekommen.



Soll 2016 kommen und ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich die Alpine dann gegen den Megane tausche. Mal kucken.  Oder auf den nächsten Megane RS warten. Ist mit seinen 4 Türen dann doch auch familientauglich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87cMSiRN3yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine Elise noch nicht real angeschaut , aber  alltagsuntauglich kommt mir eine Elise nicht vor.
> Braucht man mehr muss man sich halt ein Evora holen, wobei der wieder mehr als 1.000kg wiegt.



Doch ist er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal eine Elise an.  Alltagstauglich ist da nix dran.


Sie hat ein Dach,  also kommt schon mal kein Regen rein.
Und sofern man nicht jeden Tage Ikea Möbel durch die Gegend fährt sollte der Platz auch ausreichen, wobei man die auch einfach auf den Beifahrersitz legen kann und das Dach abnehmen kann.

Also sehe ich nicht wo sie nicht alltagstauglich sein sollte.



s-icon schrieb:


> Doch ist er


Dann erkläre bitte warum.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Dann lieber den 4C, der Alpine gefällt mir garnicht.
Hoffe ja immer noch, das Audi nen neuen Sport Quattro mit 5 Ender baut und ich irgendwie das Geld dafür zusammen kriege


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2016)

Alleine der fast fehlende Kofferraum, 0 Komfort und wirklich schnell ist der auch nicht.
Den 4C hatte ich mal, die Lieferzeit liegt jenseits von gut und böse. Aber der macht spaß.
Jedoch keine Handschaltung erhältlich


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann lieber den 4C, der Alpine gefällt mir garnicht.
> :





"Die" Alpine. Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Alleine der fast fehlende Kofferraum, 0 Komfort und wirklich schnell ist der auch nicht.


Brauchst halt Kurven, dann ist er schnell(er als die anderen) und die schnellste Elise rennt 254km/h sollte für alle öffentlichen kurvigen Straßen ausreichen.
Und für was brauchst du den Kofferraum?
Un 0 Komfort? Das Fahrwerk oder was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2016)

Im zb. nach der Arbeit einzukaufen.
Fahrwerk, Sitze, Geräuschdämmung


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann lieber den 4C, der Alpine gefällt mir garnicht.



der oder die 4C (keine Ahnung was richtig ist) kenne ich ganz gut. Wir haben auch Renault-Abtrünnige in der Familie  . Schande, Schande!  Achso ja, Und der Alfa gefällt Mir wirklich sehr gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innen finde ich das Auto aber nicht schön. Das fette Lenkrad ist einfach nur hässlich. Gerade vom Interieur verspreche ich mir da viel von der Alpine. 





JoM79 schrieb:


> Hoffe ja immer noch, das Audi nen neuen Sport Quattro mit 5 Ender baut und ich irgendwie das Geld dafür zusammen kriege




Lachst du, weil du das Geld dafür nicht zusammen bekommen wirst, oder weil Audi wegen der immer schärferen Abgasnormen zukünftig wohl keinen 5-Zylinder mehr bauen wird?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber es geht einfach nichts über ein handgeschaltetes Getriebe, zumindestens macht mir alles andere überhaupt kein Spaß.



Das kommt immer auf das Fahrzeug an. 
Meinen 335i würde ich niemals gegen einen mit Handschaltung tauschen wollen, den 328i oder den z4 würde ich mit einer Automatik, oder mit einem DKG, langweilig finden. 
Sportliche Sauger müssen bei mir generell handgeschaltet sein, denn eine Automatik/DKG passt mMn nicht zu dem Motorenkonzept.



s-icon schrieb:


> Im zb. nach der Arbeit einzukaufen.
> Fahrwerk, Sitze, Geräuschdämmung



Dafür ist ein Lotus ja auch nicht gemacht. Das Auto soll leicht, kompakt und schnell sein, dazu noch einen kleinen Rest an Alltagstauglichkeit mitbringen, mehr nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Lachst du, weil du das Geld dafür nicht zusammen bekommen wirst, oder weil Audi wegen der immer schärferen Abgasnormen zukünftig wohl keinen 5-Zylinder mehr bauen wird?


Weil ich das Geld nicht zusammen bekomme.
Warum sollte Audi keine 5 Zylinder mehr bauen?
EU6 sollte ja wohl reichen.


----------



## Icedaft (3. März 2016)

Im Moment ja, aber selbst Porsche verbaut im Boxter demnächst (wieder) Vierzylinder um die Flottenemissionen gedrückt zu kriegen.


----------



## Seabound (3. März 2016)

Ford hat den 5-Zylinder auch aus dem RS geschmissen, weil damit zukünftige Abgasnormen nicht mehr einzuhalten sind. 

Aber VW hats ja bekanntlich nicht so mit den Abgasnormen ;0)


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Im Moment ja, aber selbst Porsche verbaut im Boxter demnächst (wieder) Vierzylinder um die Flottenemissionen gedrückt zu kriegen.


Und hat mit einem V4 Le Mans gewonnen.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ford hat den 5-Zylinder auch aus dem RS geschmissen, weil damit zukünftige Abgasnormen nicht mehr einzuhalten sind.


Ich glaube nicht das es der einzige Grund war.


----------



## Lee (3. März 2016)

Dieser Renault Alpine sieht nich schlecht aus von außen, aber ob der ein Handschalter hat konnt ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht rausfinden.

@ Lotus Elise: Find ich ist ein tolles Auto, aber glaube auch, dass sowohl Lautstärke als auch allgemein Komfort da mangelhaft sind. Außerdem hab ich mal was davon gelesen, dass die irgendwie keine Staubfilter oÄ in der Lüftung haben, und dann Sand in den Innenraum geblasen wird, wenn man auf ner sandigen Straße untwegs ist? 

Naja bin gespannt was man überhaupt noch an Benzinbetriebenen Spaßfahrzeugen kaufen kann in ein paar Jahren, oder ob wir dann alle nur noch Elektroautos fahren...


----------



## s-icon (3. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dafür ist ein Lotus ja auch nicht gemacht. Das Auto soll leicht, kompakt und schnell sein, dazu noch einen kleinen Rest an Alltagstauglichkeit mitbringen, mehr nicht.



Um als Alltagstauglich zu gelten sollte man schon eine Wasserkiste transportieren können. Ansonsten wäre ja alles alltagstauglich.

Mein Anwalt hatte ein Donkervoort D8 GTO Performance, der war geil.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es der einzige Grund war.


Also die Testfahrer mit denen ich gesprochen habe meinten der Hauptgrund war das Gewicht. So ein "kleines" Auto wie der Focus wird da viel zu Kopflastig mit.
Wenn ich mir die Gewichtsverteilung bei meinen Volvos so ansehe scheint das ziemlich plausibel. Annähernd 50:50 bekomme ich selbst da nur mit Blechdach im Kofferraum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sie hat ein Dach,  also kommt schon mal kein Regen rein.
> Und sofern man nicht jeden Tage Ikea Möbel durch die Gegend fährt sollte der Platz auch ausreichen, wobei man die auch einfach auf den Beifahrersitz legen kann und das Dach abnehmen kann.
> 
> Also sehe ich nicht wo sie nicht alltagstauglich sein sollte.


Ich bin ein paar mal in einer MK1 mitgefahren und da ist quasi keine Dämmung drin, laden kann man nichts. Man hört jeden Stein, der hochgeworfen wird. Wenn man die Lüftung anmacht, bekommt man direkt den aufgewirbelten Dreck vom Vordermann ins Gesicht. Keine Bremskraftunterstützung, Servo oder Klima. Alles andere ist Manuell betätigt. Extrem leichtes Auto, man merkt jeden Schlag sofort, trotz weichem Fahrwerk. Keine Lotus Werkstätten.

Für normale Leute ist das nicht besonders alltagsfreundlich. Mir würde sowas nichts ausmachen, ich würde im Alltag auch einen Rennwagen fahren.


----------



## Revoller (3. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Alltagsauto, was besseres kann man nich fahren:

- günstig im Unterhalt (nächstes Jahr richtig günstig!)
- zuverlässig 
- geringer Verbrauch (Stadt: 7l/Langstrecke 6L)
- quasi noch ein Neuwagen von der Laufleistung her: <130tkm
- 900kg leicht
- 84PS 
- drehfreudige 1.6l Maschine 8 Ventile mit Vergaser

Ich liebe meinen Toyota Corolla E8


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2016)

Also mein Fiat Coupe hatte damals 70:30 und war mit dem originalen Fahrwerk nicht so schön zu fahren.
Vorteil war halt einigermassen Traktion auf der Vorderachse


----------



## turbosnake (3. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Um als Alltagstauglich zu gelten sollte man schon eine Wasserkiste transportieren können. Ansonsten wäre ja alles alltagstauglich.


Beifahrerfußraum. Sofern du keinen BAC Mono fährst, hast du da immer Platz.
Wobei die Elise mehr als 100l Kofferraum hat, da passt da Dach rein, kann also nicht so klein sein.
Wobei ich es für sehr fragwürdig halte Wasser in Flaschen durch die Gegend zufahren.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin ein paar mal in einer MK1 mitgefahren und da ist quasi keine Dämmung drin, laden kann man nichts. Man hört jeden Stein, der hochgeworfen wird. Wenn man die Lüftung anmacht, bekommt man direkt den aufgewirbelten Dreck vom Vordermann ins Gesicht. Keine Bremskraftunterstützung, Servo oder Klima.


Abgesehen von der Klima (und der Servo[dem Laderaum und der Dämmung]) schränkt das wirklich die Alltagstauglichkeit ein.
Das nervigste ist wohl der Dreck und die fehlende Bremskraftunterstützung. Wobei ich Klimas eh nicht gewohnt bin und es auch total unangenehm finde wenn im Auto eine an ist.



> Keine Lotus Werkstätten.


Motor kommt so oder so von Rover oder Toyota, die sollten sich zumindest darum kümmern können.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Also mein Fiat Coupe hatte damals 70:30 und war mit dem originalen Fahrwerk nicht so schön zu fahren.
> Vorteil war halt einigermassen Traktion auf der Vorderachse


Das Ding heißt Coupé Fiat.
Ein total dusseliger Name, aber so hieß es offiziell.


----------



## Zeiss (3. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also mein Fiat Coupe hatte damals 70:30 und war mit dem originalen Fahrwerk nicht so schön zu fahren.
> Vorteil war halt einigermassen Traktion auf der Vorderachse



Die Kiste ist geil!!!

Im 7er Forum verkauft einer gerade einen arkusblauen E23 Blechnase 728i Bj. 82 mit 88.000km im Top Zustand, ohne Rost


----------



## XE85 (3. März 2016)

skycurve schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, nur wird diese 80A Sicherung  im BMW auch dann nicht fliegen, wenn man den Anlasser bei -10° im  Winter ne Minute lang orgelt. Das hat dann nichts mit Trägheit oder  speziellen trägen Sicherungen (gekennzeichnet mit "T") zu tun



Wenn Anlasser einmal läuft geht dessen Stromaufnahme ohnehin extrem zurück - Stichwort Gegen EMK. Da kannst du den orgeln lassen bis die Batterie leer ist. Kritisch ist der Anlauf. Und den überbrückt die Sicherung mit der Trägheit.


----------



## Riverna (3. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Jo man muss dann schon betteln und kriechen, damit sich jemand vernuenftig verhaelt.



Man könnte es mit höflich fragen probieren, statt mit Anzeige zu drohen. Dann stößt man eventuell auch nicht auf taube Ohren. 



Revoller schrieb:


> Ich liebe meinen Toyota Corolla E8



Viel Spaß damit. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also mein Fiat Coupe hatte damals 70:30 und war mit dem originalen Fahrwerk nicht so schön zu fahren.
> Vorteil war halt einigermassen Traktion auf der Vorderachse



Ich bin mal einen Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo mit 330PS gefahren, war schon ein tolles Auto. Solange es trocken war, hatte er auch immer ausreichend Traktion.


----------



## Cleriker (4. März 2016)

Kennt noch einer den Ford Cougar, oder dessen kleine Geschmacksverirrung Puma?


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Man könnte es mit höflich fragen probieren, statt mit Anzeige zu drohen. Dann stößt man eventuell auch nicht auf taube Ohren.


Ich war nicht dabei, ich weis nicht wie alles gelaufen ist. Ich kann nur aus deinen Ausfuehrungen Rueckschluesse fuehren.
Und ich kann auf meinen eigenen Erfahrungsschatz zurueckgreifen.

Ich zitier dich mal weiter:


Riverna schrieb:


> Das selbe hat bei mir auch so eine frustrierte Tante auch  schonmal gemacht (man muss dazu sagen, ich fahre normal weg). Erst hatte  ich einen Zettel am Fahrzeug das mein Auspuff defekt sei, da ich  natürlich nicht wusste wer es war musste ich es ignorieren. Irgendwann  später hatte ich einen Brief im Briefkasten mit dem selben Thema, habe  dann versucht ihr zu erklären das der Auspuff nicht defekt ist. Ihre  originale Aussage war "das ist mir scheiß egal, mach das weg sonst zeige  ich dich an"... so kam es dann auch. Hatte eine Vorladung bei der  Polizei und einen Termin bei einem Sachverständigen. Ende vom Lied  war... mein Auspuff war immer noch dran und die alte ist irgendwann  weggezogen. Wenn alles legal am Fahrzeug ist, kannst du dir deine  Drohung an den Hut stecken und würdest damit bei mir höchstens das  Gegenteil bewirken. *In einem ruhigen Ton bin ich der letzte der nicht  mit sich reden lässt, aber wenn man mich versucht zu erpressen, endet  mein Verständnis.*



Du bekamst doch einen Hinweis das bei deinem Auto was nicht stimmt. Erst anonym, da wahrscheinlich die betreffende Person nicht genau wusste wer du bist bzw. wo du wohnst.
Dich hat dieser Hinweis total kalt gelassen, hast wahrscheinlich noch geschmunzelt drueber, von wegen Auspuff kaputt.
Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie das folgende Gespraech verlaufen ist. Was hast du ihr genau erklaert? Das alles legal eingetragen ist und das du da auf keinen Fall was aendern wirst?
Als KFZ-Mechaniker weist du wahrscheinlich ganz genau was gerade noch so durchgeht und was nicht.
Hast du auch nur einen Moment daran gedacht, wie sich die Leute in deinem Umfeld fuehlen wenn du da rumfaehrst?
Wahrscheinlich nicht, weil du hast es ja legal eingetragen.
btw. ich hatte auch so einen Kollegen. Fuhr Motorrad. Hat sich Auspuff eintragen lassen und hat den danach einen baugleichen ausgeraeumten montiert.
Zum TUEV ist er immer mit dem "normalen" gefahren. Anhaben konnt ihm keiner was, nicht mal die Frau Polizei die im gleichen Haus gewohnt hat. War ihm alles egal, teilweise extra aufgedreht um 5:00 Morgens, wenn ihn wieder mal einer drauf angesprochen hatte.

Absolut toll find ich das hervorgehobene an deiner Aussage.

Das eine Person nach mehrmaligen Hinweis nicht unbedingt die Netteste mehr ist sollte klar sein. Wenn dann noch einer darauf besteht das bei ihm alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, und man wahrscheinlich da auf taube Ohren stoesst, ich glaube nicht das man da noch großartig Bitte sagt.

Aber hast ja gewonnen. Diese verstaendnisslose Frau ist endlich weg, soll sie in Wald ziehen oder sonst wohin!


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2016)

Natürlich denke ich gar nicht dran meinen Auspuff umzubauen nur weil sich jemand dran stört. Niemand hat sich jemals beschwert, dann zieht jemand neues hier hin und ich soll nach ihrer Pfeife tanzen? Ich bitte auch nicht den Nachbarn das er seinen ständig bellenden Hund abgibt. In Deutschland wird sich doch ständig über irgendwas aufgeregt, es gibt immer einen den irgendwas stört. Und wenn es nur mein Gras ist was im Garten zu laut wächst... mehr als freundlich erklären das alles so legal und in Ordnung ist kann man nicht. Vorallem da ich aus Rücksicht schon immer bei unter 1500U/Min die Straße lang gerollt bin. Aber die alte wohnt nun im Wald und ich hab das Auto nicht mehr...


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin mal einen Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo mit 330PS gefahren, war schon ein tolles Auto. Solange es trocken war, hatte er auch immer ausreichend Traktion.


Ich bin im nassen 1/4 Meile gefahren, schön wenn man dann im dritten Gang endlich ein bisschen mehr Gas geben kann.
Hat dann fast sogar noch für nen Phaeton V10 TDI gereicht.


----------



## JaniZz (4. März 2016)

Was hat ein Lotus im Alltag zu suchen? 

Ist genauso als wenn ich mein Kind in ein einkaufswagen stecke und mich darüber beschwere,  dass Aldi so schlechte Kinderwagen baut 


Also ich wohne in einer zugebauten Sackgasse. 

Schallt schön morgens wenn ich um 5 den Wagen anmache und er 2300 RPM dreht 

Hat sich noch niemand beschwert[emoji14]
Fahre aber auch immer schnellstmöglich los. 

Sollte sich jemand beschweren, soll er mir doch bitte einen Zweitwagen für den Alltag finanzieren. 

Ansonsten ist es mir egal. 

Nehme so gut es geht Rücksicht und bis jetzt hat sich noch nie jemand beschwert.


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2016)

Meine Nachbarn sind da entspannt, bzw. ich hab selten so etwas lautes wie den Wiesmann von meinem Nachbarn gehört.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. März 2016)

Ich bekomme jeden morgen ein Gratiskonzert von einem Chevrolet S10 mit (laut Schriftzug) 510er V8 Motor. 

Ich finde es immer ziemlich geil, selbst mit geschlossenen Fenster hört man den gut. Bisher hat sich aber auch noch keiner beschwert, aufwachen tut man von so was ja nicht und Frühstücksfernsehen kann man ja auch lauter drehen


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2016)

Ich bin froh, dass es bei uns nur Spielstraßen gibt. Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit sind die meisten Autos schön leise.


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2016)

Bei uns ist es noch eigentlich komplett ruhig, man sieht nie jemanden und hört nie jemanden.


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2016)

Bis auf den Wiesmann vom Nachbarn.


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2016)

Ab und zu mal ein Auto, wenn man im Garten ist. Aber mich als Autofan stört das eher weniger
Meine sind ja auch nicht grad leise


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wobei ich es für sehr fragwürdig halte Wasser in Flaschen durch die Gegend zufahren.


Soll er sein Mineralwasser für den Transport in ein Fass umfüllen?


----------



## Magogan (4. März 2016)

Im Magen transportieren und dann rausoperieren lassen, ähnlich wie bei #Hitlerdrogen...

Mein Auto ist auch ziemlich laut, aber bisher hat sich noch keiner beschwert, die finden das hier wohl eher ganz geil xD

Was doof ist, ist, dass hier mehr oder weniger direkt vor dem Fenster so eine Bremsschwelle ist und die Autos dann bremsen und wieder beschleunigen müssen, wodurch alles nur lauter ist, als wenn die einfach mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit fahren würden...

Im Moment geht es noch, weil die Straße wegen einer Baustelle gesperrt ist, dafür hab ich die ganze Zeit Baulärm...


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2016)

Wie soll ich es sonst transportieren?


----------



## JaniZz (4. März 2016)

In den wischwasser Behälter kippen und nachher wieder ab pumpen


----------



## Zoon (4. März 2016)

Wer bei ner Elise dauernd fragt wie er am besten seine Pfandflaschen transportiert der fragt wohl auch bei John Deere als erstes was der Trecker für ne Rundenzeit auf der Nordschleife macht ....



GEChun schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen Zuflussregelungsanlagen...?




Oh ja große Klasse bei einigen Ampeln bei uns ist auch sowas installiert, selbst mitten in der Nacht wo kein Zufluss zu Regeln ist weil kein Schwein auf der Umgehungsstraße unterwegs ist: das Ding komplett Rot man wird gezwungen anzuhalten und springt dann auf Grün.  Und natürlich versteckt sich die Rennleitung in der Hecke um die ganzen Rotlichtsünder abzufangen.  Da kann man sich wieder einen Reim drauf machen eine Hand wäscht die Andere ...


----------



## Zeiss (4. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kennt noch einer den Ford Cougar, oder dessen kleine Geschmacksverirrung Puma?



Den Cougar fand ich schön, der Puma war aber wirklich *bähh*

@Auspuff:  Mein 8er hat keine wirklichen Endtöpfe, sind nur vier "Trichter" ohne  irgendwas drin (ausser Lochblech). Das hört sich beim Anlassen ziemlich heftig an und wenn er dann läuft ebenfalls. Bis dato hat sich keiner beschwert und ihn hört man im vierten Stock, wenn ich ihn in der TG anlasse...


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2016)

Immer diese Proleten mit ihren lauten Auspüffen... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## JaniZz (4. März 2016)

Eines der geilsten videos, die ich jemals gesehen habe  gänsehaut!!!

KEN BLOCK'S GYMKHANA EIGHT: ULTIMATE EXOTIC PLAYGROUND; DUBAI - YouTube


----------



## raceandsound (4. März 2016)

Wenn ich die Emma in der Tiefgarage anwerfe, dann fängt meist das Licht und Hupkonzert (Alarmanlagen Symphonie) an und verfolgt mich bis zur Ausfahrt.
Ich finde das immer eine nette Begrüßung!^^


----------



## Zeiss (4. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Immer diese Proleten mit ihren lauten Auspüffen... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Er ist schon etwas lauter, er ist sehr dumpf und bleibt auch dumpf, selbst bei Vollgas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2016)

Gestern habe ich seit fast einem Jahr den Mazda mal wieder bewegt. Batterie überbrückt und der Hobel sprang sofort an. Dieses Jahr muss er mal bewegt werden. Nächstes Wochenende bekommt er erstmal eine ordentliche Versiegelung um den rostfreien Zustand bei zu behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zur Versiegelung:
Sind die Autos alle nicht verzinkt?


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2016)

Der Subaru ist es, der Mazda auch (da Canada Import), der MR2, der 200SX und der Skyline nicht. Jedoch bringt dir das verzinken nicht viel, wenn die Kisten von innen nach aussen wegfaulen würden. Die Kisten haben alle nur eine verzinkte Aussenkarosserie, die Träger innen z.B. sind nicht verzinkt und genau da fängt der Gammel an wenn man zu lange wartet. Zum Glück sind bei dem Skyline, Subaru und dem Mazda die Hohlräume noch absolut Rostfrei. Beim 200SX weiß ich es noch nicht und beim MR2 ist es leider schon am gammeln.


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Soll er sein Mineralwasser für den Transport in ein Fass umfüllen?





s-icon schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es sonst transportieren?


Gar nicht, das Leitungswasser in Deutschland ist gut genug, daher macht es keinen Sinn sowas zukaufen.


----------



## thirteeen1 (4. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin der Yannik, bin 19 Jahre alt und fahre ein E36 Coupe.
Zur Zeit suche ich ein neues Auto da mir das Ding total auf den Keks geht.

Hat jemand vorschläge für einen Kombi ab 200PS bis 6000€?


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gar nicht, das Leitungswasser in Deutschland ist gut genug, daher macht es keinen Sinn sowas zukaufen.



Oh da kennst du unser Leitungswasser nicht. Fuellst du ein Glas damit, kannst du nicht durchsehen.

Ich verwend selbst fuer die Kaffeemaschine gekauftes Wasser.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gar nicht, das Leitungswasser in Deutschland ist gut genug, daher macht es keinen Sinn sowas zukaufen.


Ne lass, da kauf ich lieber welches.
Kleiner Tipp, nicht jedes Leitungswasser in D ist gleich.



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin der Yannik, bin 19 Jahre alt und fahre ein E36 Coupe.
> Zur Zeit suche ich ein neues Auto da mir das Ding total auf den Keks geht.
> ...


Ein paar mehr Angaben wären schon nicht schlecht.
ZB maximales Alter, maximale Kilometer, Diesel/Benzin, bestimmte Marke usw


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2016)

Ich mach mal kurz den Volvo fanboy: 850R/V70T5


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wintereinbruch. Hier gehts ab!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Emma in der Tiefgarage anwerfe, dann fängt meist das Licht und Hupkonzert (Alarmanlagen Symphonie) an und verfolgt mich bis zur Ausfahrt.
> Ich finde das immer eine nette Begrüßung!^^



Hatte ich bislang einmal abends im Parkaus. Bei meinem sind beim Start die Auspuffklappen  offen und schließen erst, wenn Unterdruck anliegt. 
Die ersten Sekunden mit Katheizen (wo keine mehr sind) und ohne Schalldämpfer, da Klappen offen, ist schon ziemlich böse


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wintereinbruch. Hier gehts ab!



Mit eingeschalteten Scheibenwischern ist das halb so schlimm.


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stell mal den Kaffeebecher ab und mach ein ordentliches Foto, kannst dann auch beide Haende verwenden!


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gar nicht, das Leitungswasser in Deutschland ist gut genug, daher macht es keinen Sinn sowas zukaufen.



Unabhängig davon, dass zu meinen Waren gehört, würde ich auch kein Leitungswasser trinken.


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne lass, da kauf ich lieber welches.
> Kleiner Tipp, nicht jedes Leitungswasser in D ist gleich.


Es gibt keine Meldung die sagt das irgendwo in DE kein Leitungswasser getrunken werden soll.

@Verminaard
Das ist ein Problem deiner Hausleitung und nicht des Wassers.



s-icon schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass zu meinen Waren gehört, würde ich auch kein Leitungswasser trinken.


Wieso den das wieder nicht?


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2016)

Weil es mir nicht schmeckt?


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

*turbosnake*, Leute von verschiedenen Ortsteilen und Haeusern beschweren sich ueber die Wasserqualitaet.
Das die alten Rohre mit eine Rolle spielen ist mir bewusst.


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mit eingeschalteten Scheibenwischern ist das halb so schlimm.



Da bin grad losgefahren. Die Wischerautomatik hatte noch nicht gemerkt, dass es schneit...



Verminaard schrieb:


> Stell mal den Kaffeebecher ab und mach ein ordentliches Foto, kannst dann auch beide Haende verwenden!



Ist doch ganz gut geworden, dafür, dass ich nebenbei noch ne Zigarette gedreht und über die Freisprechanlage telefoniert habe.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Meldung die sagt das irgendwo in DE kein Leitungswasser getrunken werden soll.


Darum gehts auch garnicht.
Das schmeckt teilweise zum kotzen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Weil es mir nicht schmeckt?





JoM79 schrieb:


> Darum gehts auch garnicht.
> Das schmeckt teilweise zum kotzen.


Mir ist noch nie ein bedeutender Unterschied im Geschmack aufgefallen. Eher bei dem Wasser in PET Flaschen, das einen ekelhaften Plastikgeschmack hat.


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2016)

Vielleicht solltet ihr nen eigenen Thread zum Thema"Leitungswasser" aufmachen


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2016)

Glasflaschen?
Also kenne da grosse Unterschiede beim Leitungswasser, das reicht von Kalkwasser bis Chlorbrühe.


----------



## Seabound (4. März 2016)

Ok, dann mach ich auch mit.

Wir trinken nur gesprudelts Wasser ausem Wassermax zu Hause.


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Glasflaschen?


Sind auch nicht ideal und die Schlepperei stört mich.


> Also kenne da grosse Unterschiede beim Leitungswasser, das reicht von Kalkwasser bis Chlorbrühe.


Zumindest der Kalk stört mich nicht und Chlor ist zumindest hier nicht im Wasser, also keine Ahnung wie das schmecken würde.


----------



## thirteeen1 (4. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Angaben wären schon nicht schlecht.
> ZB maximales Alter, maximale Kilometer, Diesel/Benzin, bestimmte Marke usw



Ups, Sorry.

Maximales alter würde ich mal mit 95 angeben. Kilometer relativ Wurst solange der Zustand passt, sagen wir mal 300k.
Motor am liebsten ein Turbobenziner. Hab keine Lust mehr auf Sauger fahren.

Der Volvo 850R ist ein interessantes Auto, über den habe ich schon mehrmals nachgedacht wenn er nur nicht so hässlich wäre


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Ups, Sorry.
> 
> Maximales alter würde ich mal mit 95 angeben. Kilometer relativ Wurst solange der Zustand passt, sagen wir mal 300k.
> Motor am liebsten ein Turbobenziner. Hab keine Lust mehr auf Sauger fahren.
> ...



Verbrauch wichtig ? Was bist du denn vorher überhaupt für einen E36 gefahren ?


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2016)

Nen (halbwegs standfesten) Turbobenziner findest du vielleicht noch bei VW/Audi. Mercedes/BMW dürfte bei dem Preis(und damit Alter) wohl Sauger oder bei Benz vielleicht Kompressor sein.


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2016)

Hab meinen Chip nun wieder zurück gegeben aber nicht bevor ich noch eine Messung gemacht haben 
3. Gang 50-130 ohne Chip 11s
Mit Chip 9s. Doch eine merklicher Unterschied.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nen (halbwegs standfesten) Turbobenziner findest du vielleicht noch bei VW/Audi. Mercedes/BMW dürfte bei dem Preis(und damit Alter) wohl Sauger oder bei Benz vielleicht Kompressor sein.



Wobei die größeren Sauger ja auch nahezu alle ein akzeptables Drehmoment haben (6 Zylinder 3l).
Schätze mal er ist bislang einen 4 Zylinder oder kleinen 6 Zylinder im E36 gefahren, die alle recht wenig Drehmoment besitzen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2016)

Wenn der Unterhalt egal ist 
Audi S6 Avant 4.2 quattro, Navi Plus, Bose, Tiptr.  als Kombi in Bad Wiessee

Das Drehmoment von nem VolvoT5 bekommst du z.B. beim E39 ohne Tuning erst mit V8 und dann auch erst später im Drehzahlband. Aber schwach ist so ein 3lR6 natürlich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## thirteeen1 (4. März 2016)

Mein E36 hat den 2,5 Liter M52 drin, aber muss dazu sagen ein sehr gutes exemplar. Unterschied zum 2,8 Liter quasi kaum fühlbar. Vom Verbrauch her liege ich momentan bei sportlicher Fahrweise bei 11 Liter.
Benz kommt nicht in Frage. Auf keinen Fall.

Sehr interessant ist mMn der S4 B5. Geiler Motor und optisch auch schick.
Dachte auch schon an einen Legacy Wagon mit dem 280PS Motor. Jedoch ist da die Auswahl leider sehr gering...
1.8T (163PS BFB) im A4 B6 bin ich schon gefahren neulich, der zieht keine Wurst vom Brot.  Interessant wäre der für mich nur mit K04 und Software, da geht aber wieder bissl Geld ins Land.
E39 wäre an sich am besten für mich. 530i Touring, Facelift, M-Paket, Getriebe wäre mir da egal.


----------



## Anticrist (4. März 2016)

muss mich noch mal melden... Hab mit dem Herrn von Seidt Performance gesprochen, für 3K und ne Woche Auto abgeben gibts nen Original Steuergerät von Mercedes mit Prüfstandsoptimierung und Kram.
~700PS und 1100NM (elektr. Abgeregelt auf 1000NM) als Ergebnis.
Weiss jemand was über Seidt Performance? War das Diagramm vor 2 Dutzend Seiten von seinem Chip?  

Danke im Voraus


----------



## keinnick (4. März 2016)

Dann solltest Du hoffen, dass Dir bei dem Auto nichts um die Ohren fliegt. Lt. deren AGB stehst Du hinterher sonst nämlich ziemlich im Regen.


----------



## thirteeen1 (4. März 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> muss mich noch mal melden... Hab mit dem Herrn von Seidt Performance gesprochen, für 3K und ne Woche Auto abgeben gibts nen Original Steuergerät von Mercedes mit Prüfstandsoptimierung und Kram.
> ~700PS und 1100NM (elektr. Abgeregelt auf 1000NM) als Ergebnis.
> Weiss jemand was über Seidt Performance? War das Diagramm vor 2 Dutzend Seiten von seinem Chip?
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Was fährst du wenn man fragen darf? 212er AMG?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant ist mMn der S4 B5. Geiler Motor und optisch auch schick.
> Dachte auch schon an einen Legacy Wagon mit dem 280PS Motor. Jedoch ist da die Auswahl leider sehr gering...
> 1.8T (163PS BFB) im A4 B6 bin ich schon gefahren neulich, der zieht keine Wurst vom Brot.  Interessant wäre der für mich nur mit K04 und Software, da geht aber wieder bissl Geld ins Land.
> E39 wäre an sich am besten für mich. 530i Touring, Facelift, M-Paket, Getriebe wäre mir da egal.



Und ein 6 Zylinder Diesel, wäre das eine Alternative ? 330d E46 z.B.
Ansonsten wie du schon gesagt hast E39 oder E46 als 330i/d würde auch noch passen.


----------



## Anticrist (4. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Was fährst du wenn man fragen darf? 212er AMG?



GLE Coupé 63 AMG


----------



## thirteeen1 (5. März 2016)

Verzeih mir die Frage, aber was genau bewegt einen so ein Ding zu kaufen/leasen?


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2016)

Vermutlich gefällt er ihm? Was bewegt dich dazu über einen B5, E39 oder B6 nach zu denken?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. März 2016)

Wie ist das Wetter aktuell bei euch?
Wir haben hier seit zwei Wochen 0 bis 5 Grad  
Deshalb steht meine Silvia auch nur in der Garage, leider.


----------



## Captn (5. März 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wie ist das Wetter aktuell bei euch?
> Wir haben hier seit zwei Wochen 0 bis 5 Grad
> Deshalb steht meine Silvia auch nur in der Garage, leider.


Sieht hier ähnlich aus. Zum Glück schneit es nicht mehr, sodass einem die Pampe erspart bleibt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2016)

Was ist Schnee?
Haben aber auch um die 3-4°C und Regen.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Deshalb steht meine Silvia auch nur in der Garage, leider.



Für eine Silvia ist dein Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite. Hat er mittlerweile eine Anmeldung?


----------



## Anticrist (5. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Verzeih mir die Frage, aber was genau bewegt einen so ein Ding zu kaufen/leasen?



weil ich es kann, ganz einfach



> Vermutlich gefällt er ihm?


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2016)

Du hast also zuviel Geld.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2016)

Das versucht er uns erfolgreich zu vermitteln. ^^


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2016)

Kann uns doch egal sein. In meiner Gegend arbeitet einer der mit der Leistung und Optik seines neuen Panamera unzufrieden war und damit zu RUF war. Am Ende hat er nochmal fast den Wagenpreis eingesteckt. Das schlimmste aber ist, dass er mir erzählt hat er fährt dieses Auto ausschließlich für Besorgungen im Ort. Ein kleiner Ort. Die schnellste Straße kommt auf 70. Da fragt man sich doch wirklich was das bringt, aber letztlich ist es seine Entscheidung. Ich finde den GLE auch optisch so beeindruckend wie einen Golf 3, aber wenn es Leute gibt die das anders sehen, soll's mir recht sein. Erwarte im Gegenzug ja auch nicht dass jemand meine Sympathie zu Opel nachempfindet.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2016)

Ich finde daran nix verwerfliches.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für eine Silvia ist dein Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite. Hat er mittlerweile eine Anmeldung?


Ja gut, da magst du Recht haben. 
Ne aktuell noch nicht, wird aber wahrscheinlich 04/10 
Wenn das Wetter bis dahin immer noch ******* ist, dann eben 05/10.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2016)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Beim Automatikgetriebe "nur" nen Getriebeölwechsel oder komplett spülen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2016)

Kommt auf's Alter an.
Bei über 100k km altem Öl würde ich das Getriebe spülen lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2016)

Steht kurz vor 100k.
Ich hab mir vorgenommen zum Frühjahr mal einen großen Aderlass veranstalten zu lassen, dann weiß ich wenigstens wo ich mit den ganze Flüssigkeiten stehe.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ja gut, da magst du Recht haben.
> Ne aktuell noch nicht, wird aber wahrscheinlich 04/10
> Wenn das Wetter bis dahin immer noch ******* ist, dann eben 05/10.




Gute Versiegelung und das Wetter kann einem egal sein. Ich fahr auf jedenfall ab April wieder, da wird es schon nicht mehr so sein das gestreut wird. Der Rest ist Ansicht ja nicht so wild.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Beim Automatikgetriebe "nur" nen Getriebeölwechsel oder komplett spülen?


Macht das Getriebe denn Probleme? Wenn nicht einfach nur wechseln. Spülen bringt dir da keinen Vorteil.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gute Versiegelung und das Wetter kann einem egal sein. Ich fahr auf jedenfall ab April wieder, da wird es schon nicht mehr so sein das gestreut wird. Der Rest ist Ansicht ja nicht so wild.


Versiegeln wollte ich ihn jetzt bald, damit der aktuelle Zustand auch so erhaben bleibt.
Ja mal gucken, solange es morgens nicht friert sollte das schon i.O gehen. (Y) 
Muss dann nur meine AGA eintragen, dann bin ich erstmal glücklich.


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Macht das Getriebe denn Probleme?


Zumindest merke ich nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. März 2016)

Dann würde ich mir das Geld sparen und nur normal wechseln. Spülen ist nur angesagt wenn die Schaltqualität anfängt nachzulassen. Bei modernen Automatikgetrieben würde ich nur noch spülen, wenn die Wartung richtig überzogen wurde. Ansonsten bei schlechter Schaltqualität nur Adaptieren.


----------



## Anticrist (5. März 2016)

Ich vermittele gar nichts weil es mir schlicht egal ist was fremde in einem Forum von mir denken.
Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso ich dafür rechtfertigen Sollte. Dumme Sprüche > dumme Antwort 

was treibt jemanden dazu sich eine 10 Jahre alte reimport Schüssel zu kaufen?


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2016)

Warum fragt man eigentlich, warum jemand ein bestimmtes Auto gekauft hat?
Was ist an nem GLE dran, dass man sich da rechtfertigen muss?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. März 2016)

So ein Auto können sich halt nur 1% in Deutschland kaufen. 

Dann gibt es die Neider, Hater und Leute, denen es egal ist. Alle sind hier vertreten.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. März 2016)

Gut zusammengefasst, ich hab das bei mir auch gemerkt, was ein Fahrzeugwechsel so auslöst. 
Nicht nur im Internet.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2016)

Also bei mir hat sich nicht viel geändert, die Leute mögen mich immer noch nicht. Aber das liegt bestimmt an meinem sonnigen Gemüt. Was andere Leute fahre  ist mir egal, ich muss die Autos nicht gut finden... Jedoch muss/sollte man akzeptieren das er ihnen gefällt. Jeder darf das fahren was er will.


----------



## Anticrist (5. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jeder darf das fahren was er will.



Das darfst du doch so nicht sagen, wer M, AMG, Porsche, Maserati und Co fährt ist qua Definition ein "Prolet mit zu viel Geld" .. das Arschloch-Gen ist schließlich Teil des Lieferumfangs...


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2016)

Das machst du dir zu einfach. Dieser ganze, momentane SUV hype fing ja mit den Range Rover Sport an, die nur für eine Prada Tasche und ein paar Schuhe, einfach der Inbegriff von Unvernunft aber eben vor allem, von Arroganz war. Wenn sich dann jemand vor einen stellt und meint er fährt fast ausschließlich in der Stadt (wo meist eh schon eng) und hat sich so ein Teil gekauft (das im Vergleich zum Rover sogar noch den halben Kofferraum abgeschnitten hat), Dann kommt einem nun einmal genau dieser Gedanke in den Kopf und man ist neugierig. Wenn dann auf die Frage warum so einen dann nicht aus der Pistole sowas kommt wie "weil er einfach total toll aussieht" oder dergleichen, sondern nur der Sound (der ja auch in anderen Modellen mit diesem Motor zu haben ist), dann hat man halt schnell mal das Gefühl dass es aus Gründen gekauft wurde die eher was mit Eitelkeit, oder dem besagten Gen zu tun haben. Das meint sicher niemand böse. Solch eine Reaktion muss man mMn aber genauso akzeptieren, wie man wollte, dass die eigene Kaufentscheidung akzeptiert wird. Aus irgendeinem Grund hast du ja auch das Bild des Wagens hier gepostet, oder?  Lässt auch im ersten Moment das Prada-Gen vermuten. Warum sonst sollte man es posten... ergibt doch keinen Sinn. Hätte man es nur für sich und die Gedanken der anderen wären egal, hätte man kein Bild hochgeladen. 

Also würde ich an dieser Stelle empfehlen, bissige Kommentare in beide Richtungen einzustellen und Gras drüber wachsen zu lassen.

btw, der Pick Up von meinem Nachbarn ist jetzt in der Werkstatt und danach geht er zum Aufbereiter. 
Hat einer von euch sein Auto schon mal zu einem gegeben und Erfahrungen damit? Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Anticrist (5. März 2016)

Laut ADAC kann man durch Aufbereiter den Verkaufspreis um bis zu 50% steigern... Testobjekte waren aber auch Autos mit Verkaufswerten im niedrigen bis mittleren vierstelligen Bereich.
Paar hundert an den Aufbereiter geblecht, Verkaufswert um nen Tausender gesteigert (verkürzt gesagt)


Wehe hier postet nochmal jemand Bilder von Autos die mehr als 500€ gekostet haben!

In einem "Auto Threat" Fotos von Autos posten, ist schon sträflich, muss ja angeberei sein, was sonst.
Ist ja nicht so, das da diverse Fragen gestellt wurden, die mir bisher niemand beantwortet hat/ beantworten konnte

Bei Autos von Vernunft zu reden ist zumindest gewagt. Wenn es darum ginge, würden wir alle E-Smarts oder Fahrad fahren, tut aber keiner hier.. warum wohl?
Weil tausend andere Faktoren eine wesentlich größere Rolle spielen. Geschmack, Geld, Emotionen, Prestige, etc pp.
Ich habe mich entschieden von einem "Vernunftauto" (Q3 Diesel, 7,5L in der Stadt) auf ein Auto zu wechseln das mehr als doppelt so teuer war, 3x so viel Sprit verbraucht, der auch noch min 30% teurer ist und auch in Sachen Unterhalt/Wartung/Verschleiß sicher auch doppelt so Teuer ist ...  *und nu? *Sei doch mir selbst überlassen....


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2016)

Vieles kann man nicht mit Vernunft erklären... Und das ist auch gut so. Sonst würde niemand Autos fahren die im Unterhalt total unrentabel sind.


----------



## Anticrist (5. März 2016)

Danke, nichts anderes wollte ich sagen... War nur zu faul noch mehr zu schreiben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> btw, der Pick Up von meinem Nachbarn ist jetzt in der Werkstatt und danach geht er zum Aufbereiter.
> Hat einer von euch sein Auto schon mal zu einem gegeben und Erfahrungen damit? Lohnt sich das?



Die billig-Lackaufbereitungen für kleines Geld (bis etwa 300€) kann man komplett vergessen.
Da wird einmal nur grob rüberpoliert und Versiegelung draufgeklatscht und das war's dann. Sieht nach einem Monat wieder aus wie vorher.
Wenn es sich um so eine handelt, besser sein lassen.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2016)

Is schon geil, jedesmal, wenn ich zur Wartung bei meinen Eltern im Autohaus war, bekomm ich aus Brühl ne Befragung zur Kundenzufriedenheit per Mail geschickt, oder ich werde angerufen. Ich lüge dann immer das Blaue vom Himmel (natürlich bin ich auch wirklich zufrieden) und übertreibe extrem wie toll und kundenfreundlich das Autohaus ist. Meine Eltern müssten mir eigentlich den Arsch küssen! Ich hab grad ne extra lange Abhandlung über die herausragende Qualität unsere Arbeit an Renault geschickt. Gibt Bonusscore. Und die raffen das nicht, dass ich dazu gehöre.


----------



## keinnick (5. März 2016)

Wenn sie halbwegs hell sind, dann werden sie solche "Ausreißer" in ihrer Statistik nicht berücksichtigen. Ist i. d. R. überall so.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2016)

Wir bekommen die Auswertungen ja auch. Wort für Wort, was jeder Kunde geschrieben oder gesagt hat. Und ich bin immer dabei. Warum auch nicht? Ich bin Kunde. Das ich meine Autos nicht bezahle, ist mittlerweile wegen der Steuer nicht mehr möglich. Früher hat mir mein Vater einfach ein Auto gegeben und das ging aufs Geschäft. Aber nun kaufe ich die Autos, soe wie jeder andere Kunde auch. Also darf ich auch mein Feedback abgeben. Absolut legitim.


----------



## keinnick (5. März 2016)

Klar darfst Du das und das ist auch legitim, bzw. wird berücksichtigt. Ich würde nur nicht zu viele Auswirkungen von "übertrieben" guten oder auch schlechten Bewertungen für das jeweilige Autohaus erwarten. Damit schließt man solche Dinge wie Du sie machst, oder extrem verärgerte Kunden, die vielleicht unberechtigte Bewertungen abgeben, aus der Statistik aus. Das taucht dann im Protokoll auf aber interessiert hinterher keinen.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2016)

Möööp, nein. Wir bekommen direkt Rückmeldung, falls sich jemand sehr unzufrieden geäußert hat. Wir müssen diese Kunden sogar anschreiben. Die bekommen dann ne Einladung ins AH wo sie sich mit dem Chef nochmals unterhalten dürfen. Gleichzeitig bekommen wir von Renault nen Score, also ne Einschätzung, wo wir bundesweit liegen. Da wird ganz genau aufgeschlüsselt, wer wo wie welche Bewertung abgegeben hat. Da ist alles dabei. Die Filtern nicht. Ich kann die Bewertung von mir, meiner Frau, meinem Bruder, seiner Frau, meinen Omas, sehen. Lediglich ist nicht klar, wie Renault bewertet, was ich zusätzlich geschrieben habe. Die eigentliche Bewertung geht ja über ne Skala von 0-10. Mit der Möglichkeit Anmerkungen zu schreiben. Wie sie die Anmerkungen bewerten, weiß ich nich. Aber laut meinem Vater wird das bewertet.


----------



## s-icon (6. März 2016)

Gestern meinen Firmen Golf GTD endlich losgeworden, waren das lange 6 Monate


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2016)

Woran lags? Sowas müsste doch gut weggehen...


----------



## XE85 (6. März 2016)

Naja es kann schon schwer sein einen ansich beliebten Wagen loszuwerden, vor allem wenn er eine vergleichsweise gute Ausstattung hat und somit preislich eher etwas höher angesiedelt ist - denn dann bekommt man oft zu hören: "Na für den Preis bekomm ich auch einen ...." - mit weniger Ausstattung und eventulle mehr km wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2016)

Mein Vater versucht auch schon seit nem halben Jahr unseren Cherokee zu verkaufen. Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2016)

Kommt halt drauf an ob man den letzten Cent raus holen will oder ob man lieber schnell den Hof frei hat. Bei uns in der Familie ist Autoverkauf immer eine Sache von wenigen Wochen, meist eher Tagen.


----------



## Anticrist (6. März 2016)

so eine ähnliche Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, hatte mal versucht den Q3 zu tauschen, wollte die Bank aber nicht.
Da hab ich ihn auf ein Portal für die Leasingübernahme gestellt, das Angebot wurde gelöscht, mit der Begründung das Volllausgestattete Autos aufgrund des hohes Preises quasi unverkäuflich sind.
Offensichtlich sind Autos mit Vollausstattung eine Rarität


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2016)

Wobei es eine Vollausstattung heute gar nicht mehr gibt.
Das Wort Vollausstattung nutze ich für's Auto gar nicht mehr, weil jeder Dussel mittlerweile beim Autoverkauf "Vollausstattung" dazu schreibt, und die sind dann teilweise noch nicht mal wirklich gut ausgestattet.

Zum Verkauf: Ich finde, dass sich ein gut bis sehr gut ausgestattetes Auto deutlich besser verkauft als eins mit wenig Ausstattung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. März 2016)

Absoluteste Vollstausstattung außer Schiebedach, Leder und Navi. 

@King
Das stimmt. Wobei ich mir bei einem Neuwagen dann deshalb trotzdem nicht alles reinhauen würde, wenn ich es selbst nicht benötige.


----------



## s-icon (6. März 2016)

Wenn ich mir ein Auto konfiguriere kommt alles rein
Aber der GTD war Händler Erstausstattung und da fehlen paar Details.
Außerdem hatte er mit 6 Monaten 52tkm drauf, das hat wohl manche abgeschreckt.


Edit:

Ich glaube ihr habt was falsch verstanden
Das Auto hatte ich 6 Monate, der Verkauf hat 2 Wochen gedauert


----------



## thirteeen1 (6. März 2016)

@Anticrist: Ich wollte dich mit meiner Frage keineswegs beleidigen oder Angreifen, wenn das so rüberkam dann tuts mir leid.

Was gibts es denn "aktuell" (ab 2005 bis 2010) so für Direkteinspritzer Turbomotoren ab 150PS?
1.4/2.0TSI ist klar. Was haben da andere Hersteller im Programm?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2016)

Jetzt verstehe ich endlich, warum so viele Männer Kleinwagen fahren. 
Der Artikel ist etwas verkürzt dargestellt, die fundierte Studie dahinter
ganz interessant.
Der Postillon: Mann fahrt Kleinwagen, um seinen riesigen *************** zu kompensieren


----------



## S754 (6. März 2016)

Fährt hier jemand einen Lada?


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2016)

Wir fahren zwei Lada.


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2016)

Das heißt nicht "zwei lada", sondern biturbo!


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Was gibts es denn "aktuell" (ab 2005 bis 2010) so für Direkteinspritzer Turbomotoren ab 150PS?
> 1.4/2.0TSI ist klar. Was haben da andere Hersteller im Programm?


Peugeot und Citroën haben nen 1.6L im Angebot, mein alter 207 den ich immer noch versuche zu verkaufen, hat die Version mit 150PS.
Aktuell gibt es bis zu 270PS im RCZ R und 308 GTi.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Was gibts es denn "aktuell" (ab 2005 bis 2010) so für Direkteinspritzer Turbomotoren ab 150PS?
> 1.4/2.0TSI ist klar. Was haben da andere Hersteller im Programm?



Nicht viel, zumindest nicht bei den gängigen Herstellern und in deinem Preisbeich 
Würde an deiner Stelle aber wieder einen 6 Zylinder nehmen. 
4 Zylinder sind richtig rappelig, wenn man einen r6 gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht "zwei lada", sondern biturbo!




echt top!


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht "zwei lada", sondern biturbo!


Könnte aber auch ein Twinturbo sein


----------



## ASD_588 (6. März 2016)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Cleriker*
> ...





JoM79 schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch ein Twinturbo sein



Oder ein Twin-Scroll-Lader.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Oder ein Twin-Scroll-Lader.



Falsch... ein BiTurbo Motor, TwinTurbo Motor hat 2 Lader. Ein Twin-Scroll-Lader ist die Bauart des Turboladers..


----------



## ASD_588 (6. März 2016)

Aber er hat zwei Strömungskanäle wie ein BiTurbo auch hat, deshalb dachte ich an diese aufladung.


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich endlich, warum so viele Männer Kleinwagen fahren.
> Der Artikel ist etwas verkürzt dargestellt, die fundierte Studie dahinter
> ganz interessant.
> Der Postillon: Mann fahrt Kleinwagen, um seinen riesigen ***** zu kompensieren



Na endlich hat der Postillon mal einen ernsthaften Artikel verfasst, ich liebe meinen "IQ".... [emoji12][emoji23][emoji41]


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Aber er hat zwei Strömungskanäle wie ein BiTurbo auch hat, deshalb dachte ich an diese aufladung.



Biturbo und Twinscroll ist nicht vergleichbar, auch nicht über die Anzahl von irgendwelchen Strömungskanälen


----------



## ASD_588 (6. März 2016)

Ich weis


----------



## thirteeen1 (6. März 2016)

Warum sagst du es dann? 

@King: Ja leider  Zum Thema R6: Muss nicht. Ich fahre 4 Zylinder genauso gerne.
Was ist eigentlich aus deinem 328 geworden?

Evt war das gesuch nach einem Kombi auch etwas übertirben. Ich suche einfach nur etwas mit mehr nutzen als der E36.
Bin vorher nochmal nen S3 (224PS) gefahren. Der würde mir vom Platz fast schon wieder genügen...

Wenn ihr euch jetzt zwischen einem G5 GTI und einem S3 8L entscheiden müsstet: Was wäre eure wahl?
Mein Herz schlägt irgendwie einfach schon immer für kleine Autos...


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

Lieber nen Pseudo Allrad, als garkeinen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. März 2016)

Ich glaube es geht ihm in dem Fall nicht um den Allrad, sondern um den Motor.
Ich würde auch den s3 bevorzugen, exklusiver als der mk5 und wahrscheinlich auch noch mehr Charakter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Warum sagst du es dann?
> 
> @King: Ja leider  Zum Thema R6: Muss nicht. Ich fahre 4 Zylinder genauso gerne.
> Was ist eigentlich aus deinem 328 geworden?
> ...



Mein 328i steht noch warm und trocken 
Wird demnächst wieder angemeldet.

Würde aus den beiden klar zum Golf 5 GTI greifen.
Der S3 8L wäre mir da schon zu altbacken.
Und den Allrad braucht man nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und den Allrad braucht man nicht.


Ahja, sagt wer?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. März 2016)

Fast alle die ein FWD Fahrzeug mit so einer Leistung gefahren sind.
Allrad ist natürlich besser, keine Frage.
Aber bei der Leistung noch nicht erforderlich.
Wenn man sich den aktuellen Civic Type R anschaut, oder Megane RS sieht man ja, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Naja, dann gehöre ich zu denen, die sagen das 200PS und Frontantrieb Grütze sind.
Da hilft auch keine noch so tolle elektronische Sperre.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2016)

200PS kann man ohne Probleme mit FWD fahren. Trotzdem fährt sich Allrad deutlich besser als FWD und RWD. Die Autowelt hat soviel zu bieten, wieso etwas so langweiliges wie ein A3 oder Golf nehmen?


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Also ich hab des öfteren Probleme mit FWD und 220PS.
Liegt entweder daran, dass ich weiss was ein quattro kann oder 2 Räder sind bei Regen, engen Kurven etc einfach überfordert.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2016)

Ich bin schon öfters FWD mit 300PS plus gefahren, dass geht ohne Probleme. Mein NX hatte auch 220PS + X und hatte ausser ABS keinerlei Helfer, der für sich auch ohne Probleme selbst bei Regen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich hab des öfteren Probleme mit FWD und 220PS.
> Liegt entweder daran, dass ich weiss was ein quattro kann oder 2 Räder sind bei Regen, engen Kurven etc einfach überfordert.



Oder das Auto Holzreifen montiert hatte 
220PS sind noch sehr gut mit Frontantrieb fahrbar.
Ich weiß zwar nicht, was du für Kurven fährst, können aber nur 1. und 2. Gang Kurven sein 
Und wenn es rutschig ist, einfach mal das Gaspedal nicht binär bedienen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Oder das Auto Holzreifen montiert hatte
> 220PS sind noch sehr gut mit Frontantrieb fahrbar.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was du für Kurven fährst, können aber nur 1. und 2. Gang Kurven sein
> Und wenn es rutschig ist, einfach mal das Gaspedal nicht binär bedienen.


Oh man, immer dieser Unsinn mit den Holzreifen.
Aber hauptsache man schreibt irgendwas.
Und wenn ich mein Gaspedal digital bedienen würde, dann hätte ich nen gelbes Dauerblinken im Tacho.
Bei meinem Auto gibt es neuerdings auch Allrad für den Diesel und dieser hat wesentlich mehr Traktion.
Alleine schon 0,5 Sekunden schneller auf 100 sind schon ein Wort.
Bin jetzt schon mehrere Autos mit Allrad und Frontantrieb gefahren und die Allrad Autos liessen sich besser fahren.
Beim Audi mit dem gleichen 2.0 TSI wie bei mir, sind es 0,6 Sekunden zwischen Allrad und Frontrieb.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus einem Test:


> Wer sportlich unterwegs sein möchte und die 211 PS mal ausfahren will, sollte sich den Aufpreis für den quattro keinesfalls sparen. Er bringt die Motorleistung deutlich besser auf die Straße, und es macht Freude, die 350 Nm maximales Drehmoment auszunutzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. März 2016)

Wen interessiert denn 0-100 ?
Der Allrad ist vielleicht bis 50km/h schneller, von da an bis zur Vmax wird der FWD dem AWD davonfahren.
Mag sein, dass die neuen Haldex Allradler sich besser fahren, im Falle des S3 8l  trifft das mit Sicherheit nicht zu.
Ein Allrad hat nur bei Nässe und Schnee Vorteile, bei Trockenheit sicher nicht.
BBM Motorsport fährt z.B. einen Golf 5 GTI auf 360PS und 500Nm im Renneinsatz/Trackdays und das Teil findet auch noch Traktion (für dich vielleicht 0-100 intreressant, 4,5s)


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Ich rede von Serienautos. 
Gab auch mal nen Test mit Streckenzeiten, aber keine Ahnung mehr wo.


----------



## Magogan (7. März 2016)

Gewöhnt man sich eigentlich an 400 und mehr PS oder ist das auch noch nach Jahren toll? Ich hab mich nämlich irgendwie schon an die 192 PS von meinem 3er BMW gewöhnt und das ist inzwischen nicht mal ansatzweise so toll wie beim ersten Mal...


----------



## JaniZz (7. März 2016)

Also ich bin von 200 auf 313 PS und anfangs war es eine andere Welt. 

Wir beim Motorrad auch,  bin von 58 PS auf 110 PS und dachte anfangs mich Haut es hinten rüber.

Nach 2-3 Monaten gewöhnt man sich dran und es wird zur Normalität. 

Man weiß, dass man nicht langsam ist, will aber mehr... 

Ein Teufelskreis 

Ich wäre erst zufrieden,  wenn ich weiß das mehr Leistung nicht mehr fahrbar ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Gewöhnt man sich eigentlich an 400 und mehr PS  oder ist das auch noch nach Jahren toll? Ich hab mich nämlich irgendwie  schon an die 192 PS von meinem 3er BMW gewöhnt und das ist inzwischen  nicht mal ansatzweise so toll wie beim ersten Mal...



Ja, man gewöhnt sich viel zu schnell dran  



JaniZz schrieb:


> Man weiß, dass man nicht langsam ist, will aber mehr...
> 
> Ein Teufelskreis
> 
> Ich wäre erst zufrieden,  wenn ich weiß das mehr Leistung nicht mehr fahrbar ist




Bei mir genauso


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch jetzt zwischen einem G5 GTI und einem S3 8L entscheiden müsstet: Was wäre eure wahl?
> Mein Herz schlägt irgendwie einfach schon immer für kleine Autos...


Keiner der beiden.
Und klein ist keiner der beiden.


----------



## Zeiss (7. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, dann gehöre ich zu denen, die sagen das 200PS und Frontantrieb Grütze sind.
> Da hilft auch keine noch so tolle elektronische Sperre.



Ich gehöre zu denen, die sagen, dass Frontantrieb Grütze ist, egal wieviel PS.



Magogan schrieb:


> Gewöhnt man sich eigentlich an 400 und mehr PS oder ist das auch noch nach Jahren toll? Ich hab mich nämlich irgendwie schon an die 192 PS von meinem 3er BMW gewöhnt und das ist inzwischen nicht mal ansatzweise so toll wie beim ersten Mal...



Ja, man gewöhnt sich schnell dran.


----------



## s-icon (7. März 2016)

Mein GTD hatte beim flotten Anfahren 3000u/min regelmäßig Traktionsprobleme.


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2016)

Beim Anfahren dreht er dann durch, ja.......das macht auch ein 75PS Polo nicht anders.


----------



## Jimiblu (7. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, man gewöhnt sich viel zu schnell dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin Anfang des letzten Jahres von 65 auf 163 PS gewechselt, DAS war ein Unterschied^^


----------



## Magogan (7. März 2016)

Na dann lohnt sich das ja, auf einen BMW E92 M3 zu sparen, wenn ich mich nach 2 Monaten schon an die Leistung gewöhnt habe...


----------



## Zeiss (7. März 2016)

Ich finde viel Leistung schön. Hatte das Vergnügen am WE das Auto meiner Freundin zu fahren, ein Opel Zafira A mit 125PS und Handschalter... Glaub, unterschiedlicher können zwei Autos nicht sein.


----------



## Zoon (7. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch jetzt zwischen einem G5 GTI und einem S3 8L entscheiden müsstet: Was wäre eure wahl?



Dann nen Golf 5 R32.  

So nett die TFSI in Sachen Leistung sind, vom  Soundfaktor sind einige von denen so beliebt  wie eine Geforce FX5800  Ausnahmen eher gering wie z.B Subaru WRX STI
Oder den Audi RS3 mit 5 Zylinder der ersten Generation, aber die sind bestimmt noch über Budget.
Oder BMW 130i mit 6 Zylinder Sauger (bzw als 125i im 1er Coupe)
Oder Focus ST/RS mit Volvo 5Zylinder.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2016)

Bei zu viel Gas schlupft es definitiv beim Anfahren. Hat schon mein Streetka mit 100 (extrem kurz übersetzten) Pferden geschafft und ist mit den Volvos nicht gerade besser geworden. Stört mich aber nicht weiter. Aus dem Stand brauch ich nicht unendlich viel Leistung und aus der Bewegung, z.B. auf der Autobahn, ist es kein Problem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn 0-100 ?
> Der Allrad ist vielleicht bis 50km/h schneller, von da an bis zur Vmax wird der FWD dem AWD davonfahren.
> Mag sein, dass die neuen Haldex Allradler sich besser fahren, im Falle des S3 8l  trifft das mit Sicherheit nicht zu.
> Ein Allrad hat nur bei Nässe und Schnee Vorteile, bei Trockenheit sicher nicht.
> BBM Motorsport fährt z.B. einen Golf 5 GTI auf 360PS und 500Nm im Renneinsatz/Trackdays und das Teil findet auch noch Traktion (für dich vielleicht 0-100 intreressant, 4,5s)



AWD hat keine Vorteile? 
Ich hab meinen A3 auch mal als 1.8T ohne AWD gefahren. Geht gar nicht. Selbst mit 150PS nur Wheelspin.
Fährt man schöne Autobahnauffahrt mit 110 3. Gang am Scheitelpunkt aufs Gas und nicht passiert. Lässt man das ESP an, greift die Tranktionsregelung und nimmt das Gas komplett weg. Macht man das ESP aus, dreht er munter hoch und das innere Rad macht nen schwarzen Strich. Zudem verliert man den Grip an der Vorderachse und die Kiste schiebt.
1. und 2. Gang ist sowieso immer Wheelspin, egal was man macht.
Vom nassen will ich mal gar nicht anfangen. Da kann man sogar im 4. Gang mit den lausigen 150PS ordentlich Schlupf erzeugen.

Und selbst die alten Haldex fahren sich ganz ordentlich, wenn man es kann. Die Audis schalten bis 50:50 durch, wenn man hart am Gas ist und bleiben auch für eine ganze Zeit geschlossen. Aufm Trackday passiert es höchstens auf ziemlich langen Graden, dass die Haldex wieder öffnet. Auf Schnee ist die Haldex quasi immer geschlossen wenn man anständig Gas macht.

Ich wollte kein Auto mit 150PS+ haben und dann nur FWD. Mit 265er Semis und 35% Sperre mag das im trockenen noch mit FWD gehen aber schön ist was anderes. Allein schon der harte Lenkeingriff beim FWD sobald man ans Gas geht, würde mir extrem auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## thirteeen1 (7. März 2016)

Oooh ich habe gewartet bis du deinen Senf dazu abgibst 



Zoon schrieb:


> Dann nen Golf 5 R32.
> 
> So nett die TFSI in Sachen Leistung sind, vom  Soundfaktor sind einige von denen so beliebt  wie eine Geforce FX5800  Ausnahmen eher gering wie z.B Subaru WRX STI
> Oder den Audi RS3 mit 5 Zylinder der ersten Generation, aber die sind bestimmt noch über Budget.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Ich liebe! den Sound von Direkteinspritzern. Speziell den vom 1.4 und 2.0TSI.
Golf 5 R32 ist geil, ja. Aber preislich über dem was ich ausgeben will (Azubi  ) und auch wieder ein Sauger.
Focus ST habe ich auch auf dem Schirm.


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2016)

So ein 1,8 T mit 150 PS muss ja ein echtes Biest sein, wenn der im 4. Gang noch die Reifen rauchen lässt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da scheint opel bei mir was verkehrt gemacht zu haben.....trotz 195PS und 400 NM schubbelt da nix mehr im 4. Gang.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (7. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich liebe! den Sound von Direkteinspritzern. Speziell den vom 1.4 und 2.0TSI.
> Golf 5 R32 ist geil, ja. Aber preislich über dem was ich ausgeben will (*Azubi * ) und auch wieder ein Sauger.
> Focus ST habe ich auch auf dem Schirm.



Jawohl, dann aber ein Auto mit > 200PS...



aloha84 schrieb:


> *So ein 1,8 T mit 150 PS muss ja ein echtes Biest sein, wenn der im 4. Gang noch die Reifen rauchen lässt.*
> Da scheint opel bei mir was verkehrt gemacht zu haben.....trotz 195PS und 400 NM schubbelt da nix mehr im 4. Gang.



Genau das dachte ich mir beim Lesen auch...


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> AWD hat keine Vorteile?
> Ich hab meinen A3 auch mal als 1.8T ohne AWD gefahren. Geht gar nicht. Selbst mit 150PS nur Wheelspin.
> Fährt man schöne Autobahnauffahrt mit 110 3. Gang am Scheitelpunkt aufs Gas und nicht passiert. Lässt man das ESP an, greift die Tranktionsregelung und nimmt das Gas komplett weg. Macht man das ESP aus, dreht er munter hoch *und das innere Rad macht nen schwarzen Strich*. Zudem verliert man den Grip an der Vorderachse und die Kiste schiebt.



Nein. Einfach nein!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> AWD hat keine Vorteile?
> Ich hab meinen A3 auch mal als 1.8T ohne AWD gefahren. Geht gar nicht. Selbst mit 150PS nur Wheelspin.
> Fährt man schöne Autobahnauffahrt mit 110 3. Gang am Scheitelpunkt aufs Gas und nicht passiert. Lässt man das ESP an, greift die Tranktionsregelung und nimmt das Gas komplett weg. Macht man das ESP aus, dreht er munter hoch und das innere Rad macht nen schwarzen Strich. Zudem verliert man den Grip an der Vorderachse und die Kiste schiebt.
> 1. und 2. Gang ist sowieso immer Wheelspin, egal was man macht.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass dein Auto nicht 150PS, sondern 350PS hat ? So liest es sich zumindest.
Aber 150PS sind schon sehr böse. Deshalb fährt die Polizei ja auch unscheinbare Passats, aber mit 150PS unter der Haube, gefährlich  
Ich frag mich ja echt, wie die ganzen Kompaktwagen mit Frontantrieb ihre 200-300PS fahrbar auf den Boden bekommen, wenn 150PS anscheinend schon zu viel sind 
Zu den Lenkkräften: Beim Golf 7 GTI merkt man da nur sehr wenig in der Lenkung und ich bin auf sowas mehr als sensibel, da ich sonst nur Hinterradantrieb fahre.
Dass es einem richtig in der Lenkung zerrt, gibt es heute bei quasi keinem Auto mehr.


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> .
> Dass es einem richtig in der Lenkung zerrt, gibt es heute bei quasi keinem Auto mehr.




ISAS beim Renault Megane RS, RevoKnuckle beim Ford Focus RS und HiPer Strut beim Astra OPC. Da zerrt nix in der Lenkung. Und selbst wenn, "mimimi, mein Lenkrad wackelt"... Oh mein Gott.


----------



## raceandsound (7. März 2016)

Dont feed the Troll...

Kann alles bestätigen was Badfrog schreibt...^^


----------



## Anticrist (7. März 2016)

Also ich würde nie wieder was anderes als AWD fahren... hatte jetzt mehrfach Ersatz oder Werkstattwagen mit Front/Heckantrieb und hab mich jedes mal zu Tode erschrocken wenn beim Anfahren oder in der Kurve plötzlich die Reifen durchgedreht haben. geht garnicht.
AWD > All

Von der besseren Beschleunigung durch 4x4 mal abgesehen


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2016)

Wie fährst du denn an?


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2016)

Leute wie fahrt ihr denn? Mein GTS mit 211 PS fährt sich klasse und das obwohl der so schwer ist. Als i35 macht der sogar noch mehr Laune. 350PS Frontantrieb und keinerlei Probleme. Es ist wie auch bei fast allen Problemen hier im Technikbereich... Meistens sitzt das Problem vorm Monitor/hinterm Lenkrad.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mein GTD hatte beim flotten Anfahren 3000u/min regelmäßig Traktionsprobleme.



Das bekomm ich mit Allrad auch hin, der Vergleich hinkt. Beim schnellen fahren kann mir NIEMAND sagen das man mit weniger als 300PS mit FWD Traktionsprobleme hat, selbst auf Rennstrecken geht das solange die Straße trocken ist. 



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Oooh ich habe gewartet bis du deinen Senf dazu abgibst



Und dann mal wieder völliger Mumpitz...


----------



## Zoon (7. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> . Aber preislich über dem was ich ausgeben will (Azubi  ).



Dann pass bei den 1.4er TFSI auf was du erwischt, und bestell geich ne Palette Austauschmotoren dazu - ein Glück hat man auch bei VW eingesehen und diesen Twinchargermüll ausn Programm geschmissen (sind alle nur noch Single Turbo)


Wenn du günstig nen TFSI haben willst Skoda Octavia 1.8 TFSI, optisch zwar nicht so der bringer dank dem "Opaimage" aber entsprechend günstig im Unterhalt, so schön meine Vorschläge waren bei kürzeln wie GTI, RS und so weiter + Fahranfänger + Azubi da kriegt dein Versicherungsfritze die Dollarzeichen ausn Auge nicht mehr raus.

Skoda Octavia 1.8 TFSI finden Sie auf AutoScout24.de

Achso den gibts auch mit Allrad, damit du trotz der Mördermäßigen 160 PS nicht nach jedem normalen Anfahren an der Ampel die runderradierten Reifen wechseln musst siehe den Erfahrungen unseres Profirennfahrers


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dein Auto nicht 150PS, sondern 350PS hat ? So liest es sich zumindest.
> Aber 150PS sind schon sehr böse. Deshalb fährt die Polizei ja auch unscheinbare Passats, aber mit 150PS unter der Haube, gefährlich
> Ich frag mich ja echt, wie die ganzen Kompaktwagen mit Frontantrieb ihre 200-300PS fahrbar auf den Boden bekommen, wenn 150PS anscheinend schon zu viel sind
> Zu den Lenkkräften: Beim Golf 7 GTI merkt man da nur sehr wenig in der Lenkung und ich bin auf sowas mehr als sensibel, da ich sonst nur Hinterradantrieb fahre.
> Dass es einem richtig in der Lenkung zerrt, gibt es heute bei quasi keinem Auto mehr.


Mag sein das ich ein wenig schneller um Kurven fahre, als der Durchschnittsfahrer. Und bei 110km/h mit 150PS auf trockener Straße in der Kurve Wheelspin zu erzeugen, ist keine große Kunst. Das solltest du auch locker hinbekommen. Gradeaus ist immer alles Tacko aber in Kurven hat man einfach 0 Chance das Ding nicht total radieren zu lassen.

Beim Golf 7 GTI merkt man nichts, weil man in der Lenkung ja sowieso nichts mehr merkt. Das ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit ein Trend, dass man quasi 0 Kraft mehr aufbringen muss, um zu lenken. Da ist ein GTI auch nicht von ausgenommen. Autos mit wenig Lenkkraftunterstützung findet man ja leider nur noch selten. Und dank Elektrolenkung kann man kaum was dran machen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> So ein 1,8 T mit 150 PS muss ja ein echtes Biest sein, wenn der im 4. Gang noch die Reifen rauchen lässt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


4. Gang 140km/h, schnell einlenken und ans Gas. Schon dreht das vordere innere Rad frei und man hat keinen Vortrieb mehr. Schaffe ich mit deinem sicher auch.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> 350PS Frontantrieb und keinerlei Probleme. Es ist wie auch bei fast allen Problemen hier im Technikbereich... Meistens sitzt das Problem vorm Monitor/hinterm Lenkrad.


Glaube ich dir, dass du keine Probleme und bei mir bin ich auch das Problem hinterm dem Lenkrad.
Ich bin lange genug Allrad gefahren und da hat man einfach wesentlich mehr Traktion.
Es geht vor allem um alle Lebenslagen, nicht nur bei Trockenem.
Wenn ich bei feuchter Fahrbahn schneller loskommen will, geht das ESP bzw ASR an.
Bei Allrad würde es das nicht tun, ergo ist Allrad wesentlich besser.
Bevor jetzt die Frage kommt, warum ich dann keinen Allrad habe, mein Auto gibts mit Benziner und Allrad nur mit Automatik und das wollte meine Frau partout nicht haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2016)

So ist das einfach. 

Nach einer gewissen Zeit gewöhnt man sich einfach das Fahren mit Allrad an. Ob Kurve, Anfahren, Nässe, Schnee, 1. Gang oder auf Schotter... Immer erstmal voll ins Gas, die Kraft kommt ja am Boden an.  Nicht-Allrad-Fahrer können das nur schwer nachvollziehen, weil sie das Gas viel zu übervorsichtig behandeln.


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2016)

Du haust diese Aussage viel zu allgemein raus. Wie viel Leistung hatte denn dein allradler? Der stärkste Allradantrieb den ich bisher fahren durfte war der RS6 R. Dem hat's dauernd die Räder durchgedreht, auch auf trockener Bahn. Also am Allrad allein liegts definitiv nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2016)

Meine Kiste hat nur 150PS. Da bekommt man außer auf Schnee keinen Wheelspin hin.  Eventuell im Nassen mit eingeschlagenen Rädern und 1. Gang mal kurz...


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du haust diese Aussage viel zu allgemein raus. Wie viel Leistung hatte denn dein allradler? Der stärkste Allradantrieb den ich bisher fahren durfte war der RS6 R. Dem hat's dauernd die Räder durchgedreht, auch auf trockener Bahn. Also am Allrad allein liegts definitiv nicht.


Wenn du schon mit nem 730PS 920NM Auto ankommst, was glaubst du würde da mit reinem Frontantrieb passieren?
Und du bestätigst indirekt meine Aussage, dass bei zuviel Leistung ein Antrieb überfordert sein kann.
Aber um es für dich nochmals zu schreiben, ein Serienauto mit um die 200PS ist mit Allrad besser bedient, als mit Frontantrieb.
Wer da anderer Meinung ist, soll das gerne sein, aber das ist meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung mit mehreren Autos in der Leistungsklasse.
Btw spielen da auch noch andere Sachen wie Drehmoment und Art der Leistungsentfaltung mit rein.
Was meinst du wohl, warum Audi damals den quattro eingeführt hat?


----------



## Ruptet (7. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So ist das einfach.
> 
> Nach einer gewissen Zeit gewöhnt man sich einfach das Fahren mit Allrad an. Ob Kurve, Anfahren, Nässe, Schnee, 1. Gang oder auf Schotter... Immer erstmal voll ins Gas, die Kraft kommt ja am Boden an.  Nicht-Allrad-Fahrer können das nur schwer nachvollziehen, weil sie das Gas viel zu übervorsichtig behandeln.



Stimmt bzw. kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich bin, seitdem ich den Führerschein habe, ausschließlich Allrad gefahren und da fährt man halt anders an, in die Kurven etc.
Hat aber auch "nur" 255PS, also nachvollziehen wie es in einem 500+ PS Allrad ist kann ich auch nicht, aber der kurze Umstieg auf einen ~300PS CLS 500 vor einigen Jahren hat schon ein ganzes Stück Gummi verbrannt und einmal hätte es mich beim Anfahren mit, für mich normaler Beschleunigung, in der Kurve fast gedreht weil ichs einfach nicht gewohnt war...für mich damals förmlich ein Schock als mir das erste mal das Heck ausgebrochen ist.

Bin aber auch eher der entspannte Cruiser und weniger der Grenzbereich Junkie - drauftreten und flott unterwegs sein ist gut, aber ich will es so kontrolliert und sicher wie möglich, vorallem weil man im Straßenverkehr nicht nur sich gefährdet.

Auf Allrad will ich nach der Erfahrung und etlichen kurzen Trips in Autos von Kollegen etc. auch nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Seabound (7. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was meinst du wohl, warum Audi damals den quattro eingeführt hat?



Marketing. Quattro mag damals für ein Gruppe B Rallye Auto notwendig gewesen sein. Für die Audi-Modelpalette der frühen 80er Jahre war Quattro aber vollkommener Blödsinn.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

Bist du mal nen Urquattro, vor allem den Sport quattro gefahren?
Wenn nein, dann würde ich mir meine Aussage nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. März 2016)

@JoM79
Wenn nur die Wahl zwischen Front- oder Allradantrieb bleibt, stimme ich Dir zu. Aber ansonsten genügt bei der Leistung auch locker Hinterradantrieb, um störende Lenkungseinflüsse u.ä. loszuwerden oder im Normalfall genügend Traktion zu haben.

Allrad ist cool und sicher auch häufig praktisch (Winter), aber in halbwegs normalen Leistungsregionen ja nun wirklich kein Muss. 
Dass man nicht bei jedem Untergrund und in jeder Situation einfach voll aufs Gas latschen kann, sollte eigentlich eh klar sein und ist auch bei Allrad nicht so


----------



## Cleriker (8. März 2016)

Mal ernsthaft... Wer meint er kann mit einem Fronttriebler nicht richtig anfahren, der kann allgemein einfach nicht richtig fahren. Der Begriff des "Fahrzeug beherrschens" bedeutet doch, dass man das Fahrzeug kontrollieren kann, auch in schwierigen Situationen. Damit ist aber nicht der Bordcomputer, sondern der Fahrer gemeint. Er soll wissen wann und wie er was machen muss/kann. Wer sich hinstellt und meint er kann ohne Allrad nicht richtig fahren, der kann mMn eben allgemein nicht fahren, beziehungsweise versucht es nicht mal. Das ist doch ein Teil des Reizes, dass man auch im Winter in einen 350 PS Fronttriebler steigen und genau so souverän damit durch die Gegend Pflügen kann wie auch in einem Heck/Allradantrieb. Sicher bietet Allrad länger/öfter Traktion, aber wenn man nicht gerade wie ein Gruppe B Fahrer unterwegs ist, sollte das nicht viel Unterschied machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mag sein das ich ein wenig schneller um Kurven  fahre, als der Durchschnittsfahrer.



Den GTI habe ich auf der Probefahrt auch richtig gescheucht und nicht nur geradeaus  



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und bei 110km/h mit 150PS auf  trockener Straße in der Kurve Wheelspin zu erzeugen, ist keine große  Kunst. Das solltest du auch locker hinbekommen. Gradeaus ist immer alles  Tacko aber in Kurven hat man einfach 0 Chance das Ding nicht total  radieren zu lassen.



Dafür gibt es Sperrdiffs, beim Golf sogar mit TorqueVectoring.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Golf 7 GTI merkt man nichts, weil man in der Lenkung ja sowieso  nichts mehr merkt. Das ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit ein Trend, dass  man quasi 0 Kraft mehr aufbringen muss, um zu lenken. Da ist ein GTI  auch nicht von ausgenommen. Autos mit wenig Lenkkraftunterstützung  findet man ja leider nur noch selten. Und dank Elektrolenkung kann man  kaum was dran machen.



Für heutige elektromechanische Lenkungen bietet die aus dem Golf sogar relativ viel Rückmeldung.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber um es für dich nochmals zu schreiben, ein Serienauto mit um die 200PS ist mit Allrad besser bedient, als mit Frontantrieb.
> Wer da anderer Meinung ist, soll das gerne sein, aber das ist meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung mit mehreren Autos in der Leistungsklasse.



Dann erkläre mir mal, wie die Hersteller von sportlichen Kompakten so auf den Kopf gefallen sein können ? 
Versuchen das Auto zum Teil mit allen möglichen Kniffen schneller zu machen, dabei haben die Hersteller einfach nur den Allrad vergessen 
Man sollte z.B. mal bei Renault Sport und auch bei Mini anrufen und sagen, dass ihre RS/ S/Works Modelle mit Allrad noch wesentlich schneller und besser zu fahren wären


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bist du mal nen Urquattro, vor allem den Sport quattro gefahren?
> Wenn nein, dann würde ich mir meine Aussage nochmal überlegen.


Die Fahrzeuge nennt er doch indirekt mit Gruppe B Rallyefahrzeugen


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft... Wer meint er kann mit einem Fronttriebler nicht richtig anfahren, der kann allgemein einfach nicht richtig fahren.


Ok, dann zeig mir mal, wie du mit nem Skoda Octavia RS TDI Frontantrieb genauso schnell auf 100 kommst, wie mit dem 4x4.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Teil des Reizes, dass man auch im Winter in einen 350 PS Fronttriebler steigen und genau so souverän damit durch die Gegend Pflügen kann wie auch in einem Heck/Allradantrieb. Sicher bietet Allrad länger/öfter Traktion, aber wenn man nicht gerade wie ein Gruppe B Fahrer unterwegs ist, sollte das nicht viel Unterschied machen.


Bist du schon mal auf Schnee gefahren?
Wenn ja, dann solltest du auch wissen, dass ein Allradauto da besser zu fahren ist.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal, wie die Hersteller von sportlichen Kompakten so auf den Kopf gefallen sein können ?
> Versuchen das Auto zum Teil mit allen möglichen Kniffen schneller zu machen, dabei haben die Hersteller einfach nur den Allrad vergessen
> Man sollte z.B. mal bei Renault Sport und auch bei Mini anrufen und sagen, dass ihre RS/ S/Works Modelle mit Allrad noch wesentlich schneller und besser zu fahren wären


Ich sehe schon, wenn man nicht deiner Meinung ist, muss man falsch liegen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, wenn man nicht deiner Meinung ist, muss man falsch liegen.



Wo ist da bitte meine Meinung aufgeführt  ? Eher die Meinung von großen Konzernen bzw. dessen Abteilungen für sportliche Fahrzeuge


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bist du mal nen Urquattro, vor allem den Sport quattro gefahren?
> Wenn nein, dann würde ich mir meine Aussage nochmal überlegen.



Das waren doch aber zuerst lediglich Homologationsfahrzeuge. Die Autos gab's nur, weil Audi in der Rallye WM mitmischen wollte und eine entsprechende Anzahl Straßenfahrzeuge bauen musste, um die Zulassung zur WM zu erhalten.


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 4. Gang 140km/h, schnell einlenken und ans Gas. Schon dreht das vordere innere Rad frei und man hat keinen Vortrieb mehr. Schaffe ich mit deinem sicher auch.



Um das "Problem" zu beseitigen braucht es aber kein Allrad, sondern eine gescheite Sperre, mehr nicht.
Hier mal ein schöner Fahrbericht was "sowas" bringen kann --> Opel Corsa OPC im Supertest - Auto Motor und Sport


----------



## Magogan (8. März 2016)

Muss ich etwas beachten, wenn ich mit meinem Auto auf dem Spreewaldring fahren will?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Muss ich etwas beachten, wenn ich mit meinem Auto auf dem Spreewaldring fahren will?


Ölstand auf max. stellen
Reifenluftdruck anpassen
Hochtemperaturfeste Bremsklötze einbauen


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ok, dann zeig mir mal, wie du mit nem Skoda Octavia  RS TDI Frontantrieb genauso schnell auf 100 kommst, wie mit dem 4x4.



Mal eine ernstgemeinte Frage dazu: Wen interessiert das in der Praxis? Was hat man von 2Zentel Sekunden die man schneller auf 100 ist? Der 0 auf 100 Wert ist doch letzendlich ein reiner Papierwert. Das mag für für Fahrer mit digitalem Gasfuß, von denen es hier ja offenbar einige gibt, relevant sein, aber für die große Mehrheit überweigen die Nachteile: höheres Gewicht, mehr Verluste im Antriebstrang, ergo mehr Spritverbrauch.

Jeder soll seine Meinung haben, aber jedes Auto ohne Allrad mal gänzlich als unfahrbar anzustempeln schießt dann doch etwas übers Ziel.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal auf Schnee gefahren?
> Wenn ja, dann solltest du auch wissen, dass ein Allradauto da besser zu fahren ist.



Auf Schnee ist mir in erster Linie wichtig das ich wieder sicher zum stehen komme - und da unterscheiden sich Autos mit Allrad bekanntlich nicht von jenen ohne, denn Bremsen tun alle Autos Allrad.


----------



## raceandsound (8. März 2016)

Ja an Leistung gewöhnt man sich relativ schnell und ja man kann auch mit Frontfräsen die mehr als 200 Pferde haben durchaus schnell unterwegs sein, ohne dabei seine Reifen und das Auto in Rauch aufzulösen.
Nein mir fliegen bei über 360 Pferden und knapp 600 Nm an der Vorderachse beim Beschleunigen wegen Grip nicht die Reifen davon, ich kann auch mit 110 km/h locker flockig mit Hirn rausbeschleunigen und bin dabei nicht der Letzte am Trackday.
Die Beiträge von Badfrog in den meisten Belangen einfach nicht ernst nehmen, soll hin und wieder helfen...^^


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das waren doch aber zuerst lediglich Homologationsfahrzeuge. Die Autos gab's nur, weil Audi in der Rallye WM mitmischen wollte und eine entsprechende Anzahl Straßenfahrzeuge bauen musste, um die Zulassung zur WM zu erhalten.


Den Urquattro gab es schon fünf Jahre vor dem Sport quattro S1.


XE85 schrieb:


> Mal eine ernstgemeinte Frage dazu: Wen interessiert das in der Praxis? Was hat man von 2Zentel Sekunden die man schneller auf 100 ist? Der 0 auf 100 Wert ist doch letzendlich ein reiner Papierwert. Das mag für für Fahrer mit digitalem Gasfuß, von denen es hier ja offenbar einige gibt, relevant sein, aber für die große Mehrheit überweigen die Nachteile: höheres Gewicht, mehr Verluste im Antriebstrang, ergo mehr Spritverbrauch.


Dieser reine Papierwert beschreibt sehr gut, wieviel mehr Traktion ein Allradfahrzeug hat.
Ich habe lieber einen halben Liter mehr Verbrauch und dafür mehr Traktion. 


XE85 schrieb:


> Jeder soll seine Meinung haben, aber jedes Auto ohne Allrad mal gänzlich als unfahrbar anzustempeln schießt dann doch etwas übers Ziel.


Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass das Auto unfahrbar ist, sondern das es mit Allrad besser zu fahren ist.


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Marketing. Quattro mag damals für ein Gruppe B Rallye Auto notwendig gewesen sein. Für die Audi-Modelpalette der frühen 80er Jahre war Quattro aber vollkommener Blödsinn.



Egher durch Zufall, bei den Probefahrten der ersten Audi 80 anno dunnemals hatte man sich in den Wintertests festgefahren und die Karren mit den Begleitfahrzeugen VW Iltis alle befreien müssen. Und aus der Sektlaune heraus hat man mal probiert den Allrad aus den Iltis in den Audi 80 reingeschraubt.

Der Golf GTI ist letztendlich auch durch "zufällige Schrauberlaune" entstanden wo man aus langeweile in nen Golf 1 Chassis den Audi 80 GTE Motor reingeschraubt hat um zu sehen wieviel Leistung die Karosse aushält.


----------



## Luigi92 (8. März 2016)

Also ich besitze ein VW Golf 3 Variant 1,9 TDI mit 90PS und ich bin sehr zufrieden  Mein Auto hat vor 5 Tagen die 333333 km überschritten


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dieser reine Papierwert beschreibt sehr gut, wieviel mehr Traktion ein Allradfahrzeug hat.



Das ein Allrad mehr Traktion hat streitet ja auch niemand ab  - da braucht man auch keinen 0 auf 100 Wert um das festzustellen. 

Und da du die Frage ignoriert hast stelle ich sie nochmal: Welche praktische Relevanz hat dieser bessere 0 auf 100 Wert? Machst du beim Autofahren nichts anderes als ständig von 0 auf 100 zu beschleunigen.

Allrad macht in meinen Augen nur dort Sinn wo man ohne überhaupt nicht mehr weiter kommt, Geländefahrzeuge - und da meine ich keine SUV, sondern eher Richtung Unimog - Landmaschinen, etc. Im PKW Bereich ist es mMn reines Marketing, macht sich halt offensichtlich gut in der Werbung PKWs zu zeigen die Schipisten rauf fahren.


----------



## JaniZz (8. März 2016)

Bist du noch nie ne Skipiste hoch gefahren? 

Mache ich täglich. 

Deswegen brauche ich auch unbedingt ein SUV  4x4 ala Q7 o.ä.
Am besten mit 800 PS. 

(schafft es so ebend über ein Bordstein)  

Allrad im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr braucht man nicht...

Einzig wichtig ist ein vernünftiges sperrdifferential. 

Das merkt man, wenn man mal schneller aus der Kurve beschleunigt. 

Erst wenn über 500 PS Anliegen, könnte man wegen traktions Problemen einen Vorteil davon haben.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Muss ich etwas beachten, wenn ich mit meinem Auto auf dem Spreewaldring fahren will?



Die Versicherung fragen, was sie dazu sagt...


----------



## XE85 (8. März 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Bist du noch nie ne Skipiste hoch gefahren?
> 
> Mache ich täglich.



Ich wollte es, hab aber nur so einen krüppeligen Hecktriebler und bin noch nie bis zur Skipiste gekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Und da du die Frage ignoriert hast stelle ich sie nochmal: Welche praktische Relevanz hat dieser bessere 0 auf 100 Wert? Machst du beim Autofahren nichts anderes als ständig von 0 auf 100 zu beschleunigen.



Nein,  aber ab und an dann doch mal 1/4 Meile fahren.
Zwar nicht mehr so oft wie früher, aber kommt vor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2016)

Ich habe mal den Betreiber von einer Skipiste gefragt ob ich abends oder nachts mal hochfahren dürfte gegen Geld. Fanden die aber nicht so toll die Idee. Ich frag aber nen bischen weiter rum, bis mich jemand lässt.  Wird bestimmt nen episches Onboard Video ne Skipiste mit 100 mitten in der Nacht hochfetzen. Am liebsten ne richtig lange Talabfahrt. Mal schaun ob das so im Serienzustand ohne Zusatzkühler überhaupt möglich ist... 

...oder ich fahr nachts einfach mal und hoffe das es mir keiner übel nimmt. In meinem Lieblingsskigebiet kann man direkt von der Straße auf die Piste fahren...  Ich tu einfach so als ob ich ne Pistenraupe bin. *pieppieppiep* Was ist die schlimmst mögliche Strafe für das versehendliche befahren einer Skipiste mit einem KFZ?


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2016)

Wird wahrscheinlich Landfriedensbruch oder sowas sein.


----------



## Jimiblu (8. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ist die schlimmst mögliche Strafe für das versehendliche befahren einer Skipiste mit einem KFZ?



Du musst ein Jahr lang nur Dacia fahren! :p


----------



## Cleriker (8. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den Betreiber von einer Skipiste gefragt ob ich abends oder nachts mal hochfahren dürfte gegen Geld. Fanden die aber nicht so toll die Idee. Ich frag aber nen bischen weiter rum, bis mich jemand lässt.  Wird bestimmt nen episches Onboard Video ne Skipiste mit 100 mitten in der Nacht hochfetzen. Am liebsten ne richtig lange Talabfahrt. Mal schaun ob das so im Serienzustand ohne Zusatzkühler überhaupt möglich ist...
> 
> ...oder ich fahr nachts einfach mal und hoffe das es mir keiner übel nimmt. In meinem Lieblingsskigebiet kann man direkt von der Straße auf die Piste fahren...  Ich tu einfach so als ob ich ne Pistenraupe bin. *pieppieppiep* Was ist die schlimmst mögliche Strafe für das versehendliche befahren einer Skipiste mit einem KFZ?


Der ist damals nicht irgendeine Piste hoch gefahren, sondern eine Skisprungschanze! Das ist ein recht grober Unterschied. Bin mal gespannt wie du ohne Kran da rauf kommen willst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der ist damals nicht irgendeine Piste hoch gefahren, sondern eine Skisprungschanze! Das ist ein recht grober Unterschied. Bin mal gespannt wie du ohne Kran da rauf kommen willst.


Eine Chanze wollte ich ansich nicht hochfahren. Das macht ja auch nicht so viel Spaß. 



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Du musst ein Jahr lang nur Dacia fahren! :p


WAS?   Dann darf ich mich auf keinen Fall erwischen lassen! Das würde ich nicht durchhalten. Nach 3 Monaten oder so können die mich dann in die Geschlossene einliefern. 



...falls hier ein Skipistenbesitzer unter uns ist, der sich leichtes Geld verdienen will -> PM an mich!


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2016)

Es gab doch irgendeine Folge bei Grip wo die eine Skiabfahrtspiste mit SUVs hochgefahren sind.

Wenn der Badfrag zur Strafe nen Duster mit Allrad bekommt der Kiste würde ich das durchaus zutraun !


Offroad-Challenge - GRIP - Folge 349 - RTL2 - YouTube

hier hat der Malmedie die Kiste durchaus ganz schön gequält, dass der da übebrall durchkommt hätt ich nicht gedacht -


----------



## Hitman-47 (8. März 2016)

Grüß Gott in die Runde,

hat irgendwer eigentlich schon einmal Erfahrungen damit gemacht, dass einem die Bremsscheiben hinten weggammeln (aka rosten)? Scheint wohl auch ein bisschen ein Problem zu sein, dass bei meinem Auto (Polo IV) stark ausgeprägt ist...  ~.~
Vor genau 2 Jahren kamen die frisch rein und heute hat der TÜV (wie erwartet ) "Nö, so nicht" gesagt.
Von einem Bekannten hab ich was gehört in Richtung Carbon-/Keramik(?)-Bremsscheiben, die angeblich nicht/weniger rosten und die er bei seinem Skoda Fabia hinten drauf hat. Jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Und bevor jetzt kommt: Mehr Fahren/Bremsen, nein, daran liegts nun wirklich nicht, das kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen ^^


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2016)

Scheiben und Klötze zusammen tauschen vermutlich wurden wohl nur die Klötze getauscht oder die Klötze waren so weit rutnergenudelt das so ein rostriger Rand entstanden ist. 

Carbonkeramikbremsen? Wenns ein Polo 6N mit 1.0 Motor ist kostet die Bremse 3 mal so viel wies ganze Auto


----------



## Hitman-47 (8. März 2016)

Ne, also vor 2 Jahren wurde alles komplett getauscht, vorne&hinten sowohl Scheiben als auch Klötze, das hab ich sogar mit eigenen Augen gesehen 

Der Karren hat sogar einen gewaltigen 1.4l Motor drin. Manchmal bekomm ich ohne Allrad diese brachiale Leistung fast nicht auf die Straße 

Dass hier nicht die Rede von diesen Keramikbremsen wie in AMG&Konsorten erhältlich ist, ist mir klar, das was mein Bekannter da meinte war nicht unwesentlich teurer als normale Bremsscheiben, der Unterschied zu den Bremsanlagen für 10.000€ oder so ist mir schon bewusst ^^


----------



## Zeiss (8. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Allrad macht in meinen Augen nur dort Sinn wo man  ohne überhaupt nicht mehr weiter kommt, Geländefahrzeuge - und da meine  ich keine SUV, sondern eher Richtung Unimog - Landmaschinen, etc. Im PKW  Bereich ist es mMn reines Marketing, macht sich halt offensichtlich gut  in der Werbung PKWs zu zeigen die Schipisten rauf fahren.



Naja, so eine G-Klasse ist auch kein Kind der Traurigkeit.

@Hitman: Ja, das Problem kenne ich, der TT meiner Ex hatte dasselbe Problem. Lag einfach an der beschissenen Gewichts- und Bremskraftverteilung...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, aber ab und an dann doch mal 1/4 Meile fahren.
> Zwar nicht mehr so oft wie früher, aber kommt vor.



Da hast Du dann vielleicht aber sogar einen Vorteil durch das geringere Gewicht gegenüber einem identischem Modell mit Allrad. Die Zeit auf 100 km/h spielt da doch auch keine Rolle

@Hitman
Versuche doch mal, hin und wieder etwas später, dafür stärker zu bremsen, damit die hinteren Scheiben auch etwas zu tun haben.
Oder ab und zu in einer Autobahnabfahrt mal eine richtige Vollbremsung von meinetwegen 160 auf 100 km/h. Mir richtig meine ich mit voller Kraft das Bremspedal betätigen. Bis zum Bodenblech.


----------



## Hitman-47 (8. März 2016)

Da mir die Problematik mit den rostenden Bremsscheiben auch zuvor schon bewusst war, hab ich die gesamten letzten 2 Jahre darauf geachtet nicht zaghaft zu bremsen. Bin auch definitiv keiner der Schleicherfraktion der 500 Meter vor der Ampel ausrollen lässt o.Ä.. Sind auch immerhin 20.000km Fahrleistung/Jahr und ich wohn am Rande des Schwarzwalds, ich glaub kaum dass der Durchschnittsfahrer mehr bremst.
Im allgemeinen einen noch aggressiveren "Bremsstil" an den Tag zu legen kann ich im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr ruhigen Gewissens eigentlich echt nicht verantworten. Außerdem könnte ich mir dann auch jedes Jahr neue Reifen statt alle 2 Jahre neue Bremsscheiben fürn TÜV zulegen,


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Da hast Du dann vielleicht aber sogar einen Vorteil durch das geringere Gewicht gegenüber einem identischem Modell mit Allrad. Die Zeit auf 100 km/h spielt da doch auch keine Rolle


Schon mal Viertelmeile im Regen gefahren?
Ich schon desöfteren, macht keinen Spass mit Frontantrieb.
Auch im Trockenen hast du Vorteile.
Hab mal nen Nissan Sunny GTI R im Nassen gesehen, der war schneller als ich damals im Trockenen.
Selbst nen Phaeton V10 TDI war im nassen schneller als ich mit nem Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo.
Der hat auf den ersten Metern soviel Zeit gut gemacht, das holt man am Ende auch nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2016)

Heute wurde uns der 200SX von meinem Kumpel geliefert, nun geht es ab morgen dran die Karre umzubauen. Umgebaut wird: 

Koni Fahrwerk mit 40mm H&R Federn 
BIJ Fächerkrümmer
BIJ Turboknie 
Blitz Downpipe 
Blitz Midpipe 
Blitz Endschalldämpfer
ARP Ladeluftkühler 
S15 T28 Turbolader
Nistune ECU mit Costum Map
Work Meister CR01 9x17 mit Hankook V12 Reifen
Konservierung mit Mike Sanders und Underbodenwachs von Fluid Film Nas

Viele Bilder haben wir heute nicht gemacht, nur drei Stück.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (9. März 2016)

@Hitman-47
Hm, schade. Dachte wirklich, dass Du vielleicht eher früh und lange bremst und dazu noch vielleicht viel Stadtverkehr.

@JoM79
Ne, bislang nur bei Trockenheit. Bei der großen Schlammschlacht bei den German Racewars vor einigen Jahren habe ich drauf verzichtet und ansonsten bin ich sowieso nur bei gutem Wetter irgendwohin hingefahren.

Und da war ich teilweise auch von irgendwelchen aufgemotzten Corsa A beeindruckt, geht also schon.

Bei vielen 1/4 oder 1/8 Meilerennen sind Allradfahrzeuge aber doch sowieso häufig in einer eigenen Klasse. 

Versuche es mal mit Hinterradantrieb. 
Ist natürlich bei Nässe beim Ampelsprint oder 1/4-Meile auch nicht so der Bringer, aber es ging hier doch eher um den Alltag. Und da würde ich persönlich mir bei Bmw den Aufpreis zum ix sparen, selbst wenn der minimal schneller auf 100 rein sollte. Bei höherem Tempo sieht es anders aus und bei unserem Winter hier halten sich die Vorteile ziemlich in Grenzen.
Da könnte ich auf die rund 100kg Mehrgewicht gut verzichten.


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2016)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Da mir die Problematik mit den rostenden Bremsscheiben auch zuvor schon bewusst war, hab ich die gesamten letzten 2 Jahre darauf geachtet nicht zaghaft zu bremsen. Bin auch definitiv keiner der Schleicherfraktion der 500 Meter vor der Ampel ausrollen lässt o.Ä.. Sind auch immerhin 20.000km Fahrleistung/Jahr und ich wohn am Rande des Schwarzwalds, ich glaub kaum dass der Durchschnittsfahrer mehr bremst.
> Im allgemeinen einen noch aggressiveren "Bremsstil" an den Tag zu legen kann ich im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr ruhigen Gewissens eigentlich echt nicht verantworten. Außerdem könnte ich mir dann auch jedes Jahr neue Reifen statt alle 2 Jahre neue Bremsscheiben fürn TÜV zulegen,



Kann auch beschissene Qualität des Materials sein. Bei dem Astra meiner Freundin sahen die Scheiben hinten inkl. der Beläge ebenfalls so beschissen aus letztes Jahr das der TÜV gesagt hat weg damit.
Habe ihr dann hinten alles neu gemacht mit ATE Belägen und Scheiben. Habe aber auch (musste ich eh zum wechseln) die Bremszangen runter gemacht und gereinigt inklusive alles gangbar gemacht. Die Kolben gingen nur sehr stramm.

Jetzt bremst die Kiste hervorragen und hinten sieht alles genauso schön aus wie vorne. Der Wechsel ist jetzt etwas mehr als ein Jahr her.


----------



## Cleriker (9. März 2016)

Kann gut sein. Die Bremsen von meinem damaligen Vectra A und die vom Golf V Variant meiner Schwiegermutter sahen/sehen auch total schnell gammelig aus. Die vom GTS dagegen sehen nach fast zwei Jahren noch richtig gut aus. Also dass die Hersteller da manchmal mit ins Klo greifen, Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (9. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann auch beschissene Qualität des Materials sein. Bei dem Astra meiner Freundin sahen die Scheiben hinten inkl. der Beläge ebenfalls so beschissen aus letztes Jahr das der TÜV gesagt hat weg damit.
> Habe ihr dann hinten alles neu gemacht mit ATE Belägen und Scheiben. Habe aber auch (musste ich eh zum wechseln) die Bremszangen runter gemacht und gereinigt inklusive alles gangbar gemacht. Die Kolben gingen nur sehr stramm.
> 
> Jetzt bremst die Kiste hervorragen und hinten sieht alles genauso schön aus wie vorne. Der Wechsel ist jetzt etwas mehr als ein Jahr her.



Bremsen waren von Zimmermann, bin jetzt nicht der allerbeste Fachmann was das angeht, aber das ist eigentlich keine unbekannte Marke, ne?
Hab mich da auf meinen Freundlichen verlassen, der ansonsten auch keinen Pfusch betreibt.

Wenns kein so sicherheitsrelevantes Fahrzeugteil wäre würde ich ja fast sagen, dass man dann auch gleich das Billigste vom Billigem verbauen kann, wenn's in 2 Jahren eh wieder ausgetauscht werden muss


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2016)

Zimmermann halt ich nicht viel von.
Würde ATE oder TRW nehmen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2016)

Zimmermann hatte ich beim 8er auf der VA, haben einwandfrei funktioniert. Wie gesagt, es liegt nicht am Material sondern am Auto... Bau Dir einfach ATE ein, aber das Problem wirst Du nicht los.

@Topic: So wie es aussieht, werde ich im Herbst den Motor aus dem 8er rausrupfen und den komplett neuabdichten. Er verliert Öl zwischen Motor und Getriebe und da das Getriebe dann eh rausmuss, kann man auch gleich den Motor rausholen und Nägel mit Köpfen machen


----------



## XE85 (9. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Es gab doch irgendeine Folge bei Grip wo die eine Skiabfahrtspiste mit SUVs hochgefahren sind.
> 
> Wenn der Badfrag zur Strafe nen Duster mit Allrad bekommt der Kiste würde ich das durchaus zutraun !



Gabs auch mal bei Top Gear USA - recht weit gekommen sind sie mit ihren SUVs aber nicht - und dabei war die Piste noch nicht mal Steil - geschweige denn das sie 100 gefahren sind wie es sich hier einer in seinen Träumen vorstellt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, so eine G-Klasse ist auch kein Kind der Traurigkeit.



Gut, die G-Klasse wurde ja ursprünglich fürs Militär entwickelt und hatte eine dementsprechende Ausstattung. Die hat ja mit dem was heute als G-Klasse verkauft wird nichts mehr zu tun. Wir haben die Puch G (wie sie bei unserem Heer heißen) damals, nach einer Fahrt durch den Matsch, innen mit dem Hochdruckreiniger rausgewaschen - probier das mal bei einem heutigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Hitman
> Versuche doch mal, hin und wieder etwas später, dafür stärker zu bremsen, damit die hinteren Scheiben auch etwas zu tun haben.
> Oder ab und zu in einer Autobahnabfahrt mal eine richtige Vollbremsung von meinetwegen 160 auf 100 km/h. Mir richtig meine ich mit voller Kraft das Bremspedal betätigen. Bis zum Bodenblech.


Bei Vollbremsungen bremst du hinten fast gar nicht, weil das ABS fast den ganzen Bremsdruck von der Hinterachse nimmt. Wenn man die Bremse hinten wieder frei gekommen will muss man auf die Bahn fahren und dann bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und Vollgas immer wieder mit linksbremsen die Bremse warm machen. Ist bestimmt 20x effektiver als Vollbremsungen. Allerdings auch immer wieder die Bremse kalt werden lassen zwischen den Bremsungen. So bei 140-160 mit linksbremsen und die Bremse ist in 15km wieder komplett frei.
Wenn das schlechte Tragbild durch einen klemmenden Klotz verursacht wurde, bringt freifahren aber nix.



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Grüß Gott in die Runde,
> 
> hat irgendwer eigentlich schon einmal Erfahrungen damit gemacht, dass  einem die Bremsscheiben hinten weggammeln (aka rosten)? Scheint wohl  auch ein bisschen ein Problem zu sein, dass bei meinem Auto (Polo IV)  stark ausgeprägt ist...  ~.~
> Vor genau 2 Jahren kamen die frisch rein und heute hat der TÜV (wie erwartet ) "Nö, so nicht" gesagt.
> ...


Hersteller verbauen nunmal unterschiedliche Stahlsorten. Wenn man Billigscheiben nimmt, dann bekommt man auch nur niedrig legierten Stahl. Der gammelt dann auch recht stark.
Wenn man dann Zimmermann nimmt, was so ziemlich die billigsten Scheiben am Markt sind, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die richtig gammeln.
Bei Serienscheiben ist es sowieso relativ schwer herrauszufinden, welcher Stahl verwndet wurde. Bei Sportscheiben ist es oft angegeben.
An deiner Stelle würde ich ein paar ATE Serienscheiben mit Zinkstaubbeschichtung holen, die gammeln nur sehr wenig.

Keramik Bremsklötze kannst du auch nehmen, die kosten meist nur ein paar Euro mehr als die normalen. Felgen waschen entfällt dann quasi. Keramikscheiben würden deinen Fahrzeugwert mindenstens um den Faktor 5 erhöhen. 


Bei mir hab ich ansich kein Problem mit Gammel an der Bremse. Länger als 1 Jahr habe ich noch nie Scheiben auf dem Auto gehabt.  Da ist immer alles wunderbar gängig vom vielen Wechseln. 




Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Da könnte ich auf die rund 100kg Mehrgewicht gut verzichten.


Ach du meine Fresse das muss nen LKW Allrad sein.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2016)

Nicht nur der Antriebsstrang macht das Gewicht bei einem Allradautos, dadurch das ein Auto schwerer wird müssen auch andere Teile größer ausgelegt werden und die wiegen auch wieder was.
Ist nur die Frage wie relevant das bei heutigen Fahrzeugmassen ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> muss nen LKW Allrad sein.



Im Schnitt sind es ca 100kg, wenn nicht sogar etwas mehr. 
Beim Golf z.B. etwas unter 100kg, beim Passat etwas über 100kg.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage wie relevant das bei heutigen Fahrzeugmassen ist.



Auf jeden Fall macht sich das Mehrgewicht gut bemerkbar.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2016)

Wer hat sich eigentlich diese dusselige Handyverbot ausgedacht?
Jetzt ist auch das aufladen verboten, da es eine Vorbereitung der Nutzung darstelle laut OLG Oldenburg.
Aber mein Tablet, Navi, Notebook, iPod, MP Player, mKHV und Kamera darf ich weiter aufladen und auch während der Fahrt benutzen, auch gleichzeitig.
Dazu dann noch ein Zigarette im Mund und einen Big Mac in der Hand, Perfekt ist der StVo konforme Fahrer.
Dann noch das Handy auf den Fahrerairbag kleben und mit dem Fuß bedienen.
Ein absolut aus der Zeit gefallenes Gesetz das man mal an die aktuelle Wirklichkeit anpassen sollte, so erhöht es die Sicherheit nicht wirklich.


----------



## Icedaft (9. März 2016)

Versteh die Aufregung nicht, eine Ladehalterung inkl. Freisprechfunktion ist mittlerweile fast billiger als das Bußgeld für die Handynutzung   und obendrein komfortabler als wie ein Prolet mit Handy am Ohr zu fahren...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2016)

Die ganzen Allrad Hater hatten doch alle noch nie ein Allradfahrzeug, wissen aber bestens über alles bescheid.  Ist immer sehr amüsant.
Ich kenne niemanden, der nach einen Allrad Auto nochmal ein normales gekauft hat.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Antriebsstrang macht das Gewicht bei einem Allradautos, dadurch das ein Auto schwerer wird müssen auch andere Teile größer ausgelegt werden und die wiegen auch wieder was.
> Ist nur die Frage wie relevant das bei heutigen Fahrzeugmassen ist.


Welches Teil muss größer ausgelegt werden? Nenn mal eins.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im Schnitt sind es ca 100kg, wenn nicht sogar etwas mehr.
> Beim Golf z.B. etwas unter 100kg, beim Passat etwas über 100kg.
> 
> 
> ...


Warum zur Hölle ist 4 Motion so schwer? Bei unserem W176 sind es z.B. nur 60kg mehr, obwohl es da auch von FWD auf AWD geht.

Bei der V-Klasse(447) sind es z.B. nur 35kg mehr von RWD auf AWD.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Versteh die Aufregung nicht, eine Ladehalterung inkl. Freisprechfunktion ist mittlerweile fast billiger als das Bußgeld für die Handynutzung   und obendrein komfortabler als wie ein Prolet mit Handy am Ohr zu fahren...


Es geht nicht um ans Ohr nehmen sondern in die Hand nehmen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die ganzen Allrad Hater hatten doch alle noch nie ein Allradfahrzeug, wissen aber bestens über alles bescheid.  Ist immer sehr amüsant.
> Ich kenne niemanden, der nach einen Allrad Auto nochmal ein normales gekauft hat.


Ich bin mal eins gefahren und konnte keine Vorteile feststellen. 
Was im Sommer auf normalen Straßen ist verwunderlich ist. 




> Welches Teil muss größer ausgelegt werden? Nenn mal eins.


Bremsen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die ganzen Allrad Hater hatten doch alle noch nie ein Allradfahrzeug, wissen aber bestens über alles bescheid.  Ist immer sehr amüsant.
> Ich kenne niemanden, der nach einen Allrad Auto nochmal ein normales gekauft hat.



Doch, mich.
Also "kennst" du zumindest einen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch, mich.
> Also "kennst" du zumindest einen.


Du hast das doch aber nicht aus eigenem Bedarf gemacht oder lieg ich da falsch? 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Bremsen.


Deswegen haben die auch immer die gleiche Größe bei AWD vs nicht AWD.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du hast das doch aber nicht aus eigenem Bedarf gemacht oder lieg ich da falsch?



Nö, nicht wirklich.
Zu was uns Frauen so alles bringen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Versteh die Aufregung nicht, eine Ladehalterung  inkl. Freisprechfunktion ist mittlerweile fast billiger als das Bußgeld  für die Handynutzung   und obendrein komfortabler als wie ein Prolet mit  Handy am Ohr zu fahren...



Eben. Und wenn mein Handy in der Mittelarmlehne liegt und am Ladegerät hängt, sieht es eh keiner...

Aber es ist schon beeindruckend, wieviele von diesen "Proleten" mit dem Handy am Ohr rumfahren...  



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die ganzen Allrad Hater hatten doch alle noch nie ein Allradfahrzeug, *wissen aber bestens über alles bescheid.*  Ist immer sehr amüsant.



Na so gibt es doch gewisse Parallelen auch zu Dir. Das finde ich auch sehr amüsant...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden, der nach einen Allrad Auto nochmal ein normales gekauft hat.



Ich schon, sogar mehr als einen.


----------



## s-icon (9. März 2016)

Hier ich auch, habe und hatte Allradfahrzeuge und auch Hinterradantrieb.


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2016)

Hätte ich anstelle vom 7er einen X5 oder X6 gekauft, hätte ich xDrive. Einen Mehrnutzen habe ich in dem aber nicht gesehen und mich bewusst gegen das Auto entschieden, des Motors wegen.


----------



## s-icon (9. März 2016)

Ich finde aber auch das Interieur eines 7er deutlich über dem eines X.
Ich Liebäugel aber auch gerade über einen Allradler in Form eines G


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2016)

G-Klasse finde ich absolut cool.

Das Interieur vom 7er ist Klasse, ich vermisse nur die zum Fahrer hin gedrehte Mittelkonsole, aber sonst top, dezent und nicht aufdringlich beleuchtet, schönes Holz, überall Leder (habe richtiges Vollleder), schön.


----------



## s-icon (9. März 2016)

Die zugewandte Mittelkonsole bekommst du ja im F01 wieder.

Der G soll als nachfolger vom GTD werden, aber mal schauen, eigentlich ist er absolut ungeeignet für meine Zwecke


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2016)

Vielleicht nen Evoque? Je nach Ausstattung ziemlich edel ausgestatteter SUV, aber eben in den Abmaßen mehr Golf als G-Klasse.


----------



## s-icon (9. März 2016)

Nein, der ist mir zu langsam für 95% Autobahn, deswegen musste der GTD schon gehen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die zugewandte Mittelkonsole bekommst du ja im F01 wieder.



Ich weiß, aber F01 hat einen BiTurbo und ich mag keine Atemhilfen


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich finde aber auch das Interieur eines 7er deutlich über dem eines X.
> Ich Liebäugel aber auch gerade über einen Allradler in Form eines G


Wir haben hier nen G500 4x4² stehen. Kostet nur 200k€ oder so also nen schöner Schnapper.  Kannste direkt mitnehmen. Macht Laune die Kiste.


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben hier nen G500 4x4² stehen. Kostet nur 200k€ oder so also nen schöner Schnapper.  Kannste direkt mitnehmen. Macht Laune die Kiste.



Für was steht das "²"?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2016)

Die Geländefähigkeit ist "²" mal so hoch wie bei einem normalen G.  Das Ding ist ein Monster.


----------



## raceandsound (9. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die ganzen Allrad Hater hatten doch alle noch nie ein Allradfahrzeug, wissen aber bestens über alles bescheid.  Ist immer sehr amüsant.
> Ich kenne niemanden, der nach einen Allrad Auto nochmal ein normales gekauft hat.



Wie immer Bullshit...
Ich glaub eher, dass du mit deiner Art deine Meinung Kund geben zu müssen, eher niemanden kennst...gar keinen.
...und Meinung deswegen, weil Wissen kann es ja mal nicht sein.


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2016)

Ich fahre ja nun auch schon 1 Jahr (für mich ist das quasi lange) meinen ersten Allradler. Bin echt positiv überrascht, aber für mich gibt es bisher keinen Grund FWD oder RWD beim nächsten Fahrzeug auszuschließen. Aber vielleicht brauch ich dazu eine 150PS Bollerkiste um das anders zu sehen...


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2016)

150PS ist schon heftig... damit versägt man alles, was da ist.


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die ganzen Allrad Hater hatten doch alle noch nie ein Allradfahrzeug, wissen aber bestens über alles bescheid.  Ist immer sehr amüsant.
> Ich kenne niemanden, der nach einen Allrad Auto nochmal ein normales gekauft hat.


Ich schon. Mein Vater zum Beispiel. Er wollte nach einem Touareg mal wieder ein "richtiges" Auto und das Auto hat nun Heckantrieb. Das finde ich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich ungewöhnlich. Oder bist Du mit der Antriebsart Deines Autos verheiratet und hast Dir "quattro" auf die Stirn tätowieren lassen?


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2016)

Audi & quattro are the best.

Wusstet Ihr das nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2016)

Ist ja nicht nicht mal nen richtiger quattro im A3.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2016)

Eben es ist nicht mal richtiges Allrad was er hat... bevor ich so eine Haldex Kacke fahre, nehm ich lieber ein gescheiten Heckantrieb.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2016)

Was gefällt dir denn an einer Haldex nicht? Beschreib mal genau.  Jetzt bitte kein allgemeines Geblubber wie z.B. man hat nicht so viel Traktion oder ähnlicher Unsinn.


----------



## thirteeen1 (10. März 2016)

Der meinung zum Thema sperre stimme ich zu. Wenn RWD oder FWD dann nur mit sperre.
Ich hab leider gottes ein offenes Diff drin und das geht mir desöfteren schon auf die Eier wenn da 
das kurveninnere Rad durchdreht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2016)

Ach wenn ich jetzt die diskussion wieder anfache...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Audi & quattro are the best.


Du mußt es ja wissen. Der x-drive von bmw ist ja auch nicht so viel  anders als der haldex-allrad von vw. (beides mit lamellen-kupplung) Der haldex-allrad ist halt nur  frontlastig und x-drive hecklastig ausgelegt.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nicht mal nen richtiger quattro im A3.


Definiere "quattro"...
Wenn man es genau nimmt ist nur der erste  quattro ein richtiger quattro! Aber willst du ein manuell sperrbares  mitten- und hinterachs-differential? Wenn ja, dann empfehle ich dir  lada! Die bauen den "niva" und der hat sowas. 
Fast alle restlichen hersteller setzen auf was halex-ähnliches oder ein thorsen- bzw. kronenrad- mittendifferenzial.


Riverna schrieb:


> Eben es ist nicht mal richtiges Allrad was er hat...


Definiere "allrad"... Für mich ist allrad, wenn alle räder angetrieben werden (können). Das ist beim haldex-allrad der fall.
Mal davon ab stört mich eigentlich mehr die rechts-links verteilung der kraft. Wenn das system es zulässt bekommt man bei modernen antriebssystemen (allrad, heck oder front ist egal) sehr schnell heiße bremsen und das stößt mir sauer auf! (echte diff-sperren sind in meinen augen durch nix zu ersetzen!)


> bevor ich so eine Haldex Kacke fahre, nehm ich lieber ein gescheiten Heckantrieb.


Das kann man sehen wie man will. Also mein allrad-caddy ging bei der letzten schneematsch-orgie (mehrere cm und ungeräumte straße) recht ordentlich. Ich hab frühs richtung arbeit reihenweise autos überholt ohne das der bock auch nur im geringsten gezuckt hat! Allerdings hatte das zur folge das ich eine kurve etwas zu optimistisch angegangen bin, aber alles kein problem. Das system hat mich regelrecht mit der brechstange um`s eck befördert. (hat man richtig gemerkt wie es schubweise herum ging)
Die ganze regelei macht den antrieb damit zwar recht fahraktiv, für gut heißen kann ich das aber nicht. Ich hätte lieber was mechanisches wie du im subi...


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Definiere "quattro"...
> Wenn man es genau nimmt ist nur der erste  quattro ein richtiger quattro! Aber willst du ein manuell sperrbares  mitten- und hinterachs-differential? Wenn ja, dann empfehle ich dir  lada! Die bauen den "niva" und der hat sowas.
> Fast alle restlichen hersteller setzen auf was halex-ähnliches oder ein thorsen- bzw. kronenrad- mittendifferenzial.


Ein permanenter Allradtrieb der rein mechanisch funktioniert. 
Haldex ist nen Hang On Allrad, also die meiste Zeit über nen Frontantrieb. 
Funktioniert zwar auch ganz gut, aber halt elektrisch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein permanenter Allradtrieb der rein mechanisch funktioniert.
> Haldex ist nen Hang On Allrad, also die meiste Zeit über nen Frontantrieb.
> Funktioniert zwar auch ganz gut, aber halt elektrisch.


Dann erleuter doch mal was dir an der Haldex nicht gefällt.(fahrtechnisch) Die schaltet bei Bedarf(bei Audi) auf 50:50 zu und bleibt auch so, wenn man richtig Gas macht. Das Abschalten kannst du auch komplett unterbinden mit ein paar Modifikationen. Resultiert dann in minimal höherem Spritverbrauch, dafür hat man keine Gedenkmilisekunde mehr, wenn man mal langsam gefahren ist und dann plötzlich Gas macht.


Ich selber finde Haldex auch nicht so prickelnt, weil Linksbremsen und Haldex nicht so toll funktioniert. Manchmal verteilt er mir die Kraft anders, als ich das mit der Bremse vorgesehen hatte.  Außerdem hat man das Problem das er manchmal mitten in der Kurve die Kraftverteilung ändert, weil man kurz im ABS war. Ansonsten ist es halt ein 50:50 Allrad mit offenen Diffs an der VA und HA.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du mußt es ja wissen. *Der x-drive von bmw ist ja auch nicht so viel   anders als der haldex-allrad von vw*. (beides mit lamellen-kupplung) Der  haldex-allrad ist halt nur  frontlastig und x-drive hecklastig  ausgelegt.



Öhm, genau......... Ist eins und dasselbe....


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2016)

Die meisten können halt Allrad nicht richtig fahren, wie man es sollte. Ist schon lustig zu beobachten, wie viele ihre ersten Allrad Driftversuche machen. In die Kurve, aufs Gas und lenken... ...Auto schiebt gradeaus und nix passiert. So macht man es halt einfach nicht. Das liegt aber dann nicht am System, sondern am Fahrer.
Oder wenn man aufm Trackday mit anderen spricht, die sich über ihr Auto mit AWD beschweren. Manchmal schiebt er, manchmal ist er richtig zickig und kommt sofort. Wenn man auf einem AWD versucht wie mit RWD oder FWD zu fahren, kommt das halt dabei rum.
Andere wiederum sagen das AWD total langweilig ist und wie auf Schienen fährt. Tja da sollte man vielleicht mal was am Fahrstil machen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2016)

Interessant dass du hier jeden Allrad gleich bewertest, dem ist aber nicht so.
Da gibt es so viele Unterschiede und das solltest du eigentlich wissen.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2016)

@JoM79: Was erwartest Du denn? Er weiß eben Bescheid und wir keine Ahnung. Er sollte so vieles wissen, tut er aber nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2016)

Ach stimmt, da war ja was


----------



## Zeiss (11. März 2016)

Mal was anspruchvolleres: wie kriegt man "am einfachsten" raus, wieviel Platz zwischen dem Kolben und dem Ventil noch vorhanden ist?

Hintergrund: Am Zylinderkopf wurden 0,7mm abgenommen um auf höhere Verdichtung zu kommen. Mit der Seriennockenwelle funktioniert es (Öffnungsw.: 248°, Spreizung E/A: 104°/108°, Hub 10,6mm, Hub OT 1mm). Jetzt die Überlegung eine andere NWs zu verbauen mit den Werten:

NW1: Öffnungsw.: 268°, Spreizung E/A: 112°/112°, Hub 11,4mm, Hub OT 1,3mm
NW2: Öffnungsw.: 264°, Spreizung E/A: 112°/112°, Hub 11mm, Hub OT 1,1mm

Die Frage ist ob dazu der Platz ausreicht und die Kolben und Ventile nicht per Du miteinander werden...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2016)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage, hoffentlich kann mir das jemand gut erklären. 

Und zwar das Thema Klima (AC). 

Im Winter soll man ja die Klima auch anlassen wegen Feuchtigkeit. Nur Frage ich mich, wird es denn trotz aktivierter Klima warm? 

Ich dachte bisher immer die Klima kühlt die Luft auch runter? 

Wie funktioniert das denn, gerade auch mit einer Klimaautomatik? 


Ich mein man stellt ja die Temperatur ein in der Automatik. Trotzdem bleibt der AC aber an, wie wird es dann warm? Wird es schneller warm ohne AC? 


Ich habe das noch nie verstanden und würde mich freuen wenn ich endlich mal wüsste wie das funktioniert


----------



## Schallrich (11. März 2016)

Mit AC an wird es natürlich auch warm.
Wie die Technik funzt die dahinter steckt hab ich noch nicht ergründet.

Hier steht sicher was dazu drin:

Klimatisierung von Fahrzeugen – Wikipedia

gleich mal durchlesen


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2016)

Das Entfeuchten passiert rein über Kondensation, also durch abkühlen der Luft. Ergo kühlt die Anlage auch wenn sie dafür eingesetzt wird. Die Heizung muss also mehr leisten, das tut sie bei einem Verbrennungsmotor aber sowieso.
Die Besonderheit bei der Automatik ist, dass der Klimakompressor dabei nicht immer und nicht immer mit voller Leistung läuft. Wenn die Sensoren merken dass es zu feucht oder zu warm wird, wird die Klima gestartet/hoch geregelt, ansonsten laufen nur Heizung und Gebläse.


----------



## Zeiss (11. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal eine Frage, hoffentlich kann mir das jemand gut erklären.
> 
> Und zwar das Thema Klima (AC).
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach. Du hast ja "Klimaautomatik" (=Heizung + Kühlung!!!),  also Du stellst die Temperatur ein (sagen wir 25°C) und diese wird  gehalten. Angenommen, sind draußen 30°, also muss die Klima  runterkühlen. Jetzt ist aber das Problem, dass die Klimaanlage nur zwei  Zustände kennt, an oder aus, sie kennt kein "ich will 25° haben". Vom  Luftfluss gesehen hast Du die Reihenfolge "Aussenluft" -->  "Verdampfer" --> "Heizung" --> "Innenraum". Wenn die Aussenluft  den Verdampfer durchströhmt, ist sie runtergekühlt. Die benötigte  Temperatur wird dann durch das Erwärmen (= Heizen) erreicht.

Im Winter wird die Aussenluft eben nicht mehr gekühlt, sondern nur getrocknet, der Rest ist gleich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2016)

Das macht Sinn und jetzt weiß ich wie es funktioniert, danke


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2016)

Gestern meinen neuen Firmenwagen, als Nachfolger vom GTD abgeholt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (11. März 2016)

Schöner Polo! Aber warum dieses Downgrade, war Dir der Golf zu groß?


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2016)

Ja mir war der Verbrauch zu hoch


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2016)

Ist das rechts ein CLA?
Links ein AMG GT.


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2016)

Rechts ist ein S Coupe. links der GT S von meinem Bruder, meiner hat keinen Heckspoiler


----------



## tsd560ti (11. März 2016)

Ach deshalb ist die offene Tür auch länger als der Radstand vom Polo dahinter


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Rechts ist ein S Coupe. links der GT S von meinem Bruder, meiner hat keinen Heckspoiler


Danke, auch wenn ich mich völlig verschaut habe was das Model angeht.
Sieht nur alles so gleich aus.


----------



## Zoon (11. März 2016)

rein fototechnisch siehst das S Coupe echt wie ein CLA aus kann man echt nur noch in real unterscheiden 

@ Haldex in der Abstimmmung wie beim aktuellen Golf R finde ich den echt top.


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> rein fototechnisch siehst das S Coupe echt wie ein CLA aus kann man echt nur noch in real unterscheiden


Oder an der Motorhaube, die passte mir nicht wirklich zum CLA.
Dort gibt es die beiden streifenförmigen Erhebungen nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2016)

Markengesicht halt. Das Prestige der Luxuswagen soll auf die Kleinwagen abfärben. Machen alle Hersteller so.


----------



## s-icon (11. März 2016)

Ich finde den CLA ja hässlich.
Völlig fehlplatzierte Sicken und Kanten die Sportlichkeit und Agressivität suggerieren sollen und seitlich ein Katzenbuckel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2016)

Hmm, die Haldex Hater wissen anscheinend nicht, warum sie Haldex überhaupt ******* finden... Ich warte immer noch auf Begründungen!   



JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant dass du hier jeden Allrad gleich bewertest, dem ist aber nicht so.
> Da gibt es so viele Unterschiede und das solltest du eigentlich wissen.


Natürlich gibt es da Unterschiede, davon habe ich ja auch gar nicht gesprochen. Es war ja die Rede davon wie sich das fahrtechnisch auswirkt. Und ein 50:50 Haldex mit offenen Diffs an VA und HA fährt sich halt nicht so brutal anders wie das Gleiche von einem anderen Hersteller nur halt anders gebaut.
Da du ja Haldex so schlimm findest, warum erläuterst du nicht mal was da konkret "so schlimm" dran ist. Bis jetzt hab ich nur gehört das Haldex kein "echter" Quattro ist und elektrisch funktioniert. Das ist aber eine ziemlich schwache Begründung. 
Was ist denn daran fahrtechnisch so absolut schrecklich?



Zeiss schrieb:


> Mal was anspruchvolleres: wie kriegt man "am einfachsten" raus, wieviel Platz zwischen dem Kolben und dem Ventil noch vorhanden ist?
> 
> Hintergrund: Am Zylinderkopf wurden 0,7mm abgenommen um auf höhere Verdichtung zu kommen. Mit der Seriennockenwelle funktioniert es (Öffnungsw.: 248°, Spreizung E/A: 104°/108°, Hub 10,6mm, Hub OT 1mm). Jetzt die Überlegung eine andere NWs zu verbauen mit den Werten:
> 
> ...


Könnte man höchstens im CAD berechnen, wenn man da den ganzen Motor drin hat. Ansonsten nur messen.
Es muss ja auch die Steuerkettenlängung bei Abregeldrehzahl mit einbezogen werden. Die würde ich im jetzigen Zustand mitm Oszi messen. Dann würde ich pro 100000 geplante Laufleistung auch 1-2° NW Längung der Kette bei der letzten Nockenwelle im Trieb mit einrechnen.

Dann bei Kopf runter mit der neuen Nockenwelle eingebaut messen ob das hinhaut. Eine andere simple Methode wüsste ich auch nicht.


----------



## fctriesel (11. März 2016)

Gegenvorschlag: Fahr du mal einen echten quattro mit Torsen, mit deinem Fachwissen solltest du  das sofort merken.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> l
> Natürlich gibt es da Unterschiede, davon habe ich ja auch gar nicht gesprochen. Es war ja die Rede davon wie sich das fahrtechnisch auswirkt. Und ein 50:50 Haldex mit offenen Diffs an VA und HA fährt sich halt nicht so brutal anders wie das Gleiche von einem anderen Hersteller nur halt anders gebaut.
> Da du ja Haldex so schlimm findest, warum erläuterst du nicht mal was da konkret "so schlimm" dran ist. Bis jetzt hab ich nur gehört das Haldex kein "echter" Quattro ist und elektrisch funktioniert. Das ist aber eine ziemlich schwache Begründung.
> Was ist denn daran fahrtechnisch so absolut schrecklich?



Mir reicht schon die Tatsache, dass es kein permanenter Allrad ist.
Immer schön mit Gedenksekunde, da kann ich auch wieder Automatik fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mir reicht schon die Tatsache, dass es kein permanenter Allrad ist.
> Immer schön mit Gedenksekunde, da kann ich auch wieder Automatik fahren.



Bei den alten Haldexgenerationen ist das System noch nicht richtig ausgereift. 
Im Golf 7 R aber schon nahe der Perfektion ( und komischerweise besser als im aktuellen S3, trotz gleicher Hardware, Audi steht halt nicht immer für den besten Allrad  )


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2016)

Kenne Haldex nur aus Golf 5 und Golf 6.
Wobei der Golf 7 R auch eher ne Sonderstellung hat.
ISt meine ich der Erste mit voll abschaltbarem ESP und ner "Spassauslegung".


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag: Fahr du mal einen echten quattro mit Torsen, mit deinem Fachwissen solltest du  das sofort merken.


Bin ich schon oft genug, mein Vadder hat nen B7 Avant. Auf Schnee ist mein A3 sogar flotter im 0-100 Sprint. Die 200kg mehr und 30mm breiteren Reifen auf dem A4 kann der Torsen Allrad auch nicht kompensieren, obwohl der A4 noch 100PS mehr hat.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mir reicht schon die Tatsache, dass es kein permanenter Allrad ist.
> Immer schön mit Gedenksekunde, da kann ich auch wieder Automatik fahren.


Aha, wenn du meinst... Wenn ich aufm Ring fahre, dann schalte er mir ganze 2 mal auf den langen Graden ab. Auf Schnee schaltet er nie ab. Bei Regen auch nur auf grader Strecke. Auf Schnee kann man schön sehen, wie gering die Ansprechzeit ist. Man steht im 1. Gang mit LL, gibt Vollgas und lässt in dem Moment die Kupplung zurückschnacken. Die VA dreht vielleicht 1/2 Umdrehung, bevor die Hinterräder auch anfangen durchzudrehen.

Zumal selbst meine alte Haldex vorrausdenkend arbeitet. Wenn man z.B. steht und die Drehzahl anhebt um richtig loszuschießen, schaltet er sofort zu, ohne zu warten bis die VA Schlupf bekommt. Oder gibt man aus dem Keller raus Vollgas, wird auch ohne Schlupf schon zugeschaltet.
Wenn man es unbedingt will, kann man die Haldex ja auch manuell dauerhaft sperren. Ist wohl eher eine Kopfsache, warum du keinen Haldex haben willst.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

Hab ich gesagt dass ich keine Haldex will?
Nein, ich habe gesagt das ist kein "echter" quattro und schon lange kein permanenter Allradantrieb.

Aber egal, schreib mal weiter über deinen Höllenmaschinen A3 der auf Schnee 100PS vergessen lässt und 25km/h schneller läuft als angegeben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2016)

Du lästerst permanent über Haldex ab und willst dir dann so eine Kiste kaufen? Ja ne. 

Wenn es so ist, warum sollte ich es dann nicht schreiben? Und das mit den 25 km/h hast du dir ausgedacht...


...und nur mal so zu Info... im Schnee reichen 150PS aus, um bis 100 km/h Wheelspin zu erzeugen. Mehr Leistung erzeugt da meistens nur noch mehr Wheelspin.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du lästerst permanent über Haldex ab und willst dir dann so eine Kiste kaufen? Ja ne.
> 
> Wenn es so ist, warum sollte ich es dann nicht schreiben? Und das mit den 25 km/h hast du dir ausgedacht...


Erstens will ich das nicht, zweitens hätte ich bei nem Octavia garnicht die Wahl gehabt.

Ich hab mir also ausgedacht, dass du gesagt hast, dass dein A3 GPS 240 läuft?


----------



## dj_the_one (12. März 2016)

mein momentanes Alltagsauto. Tut wofür er angeschafft wurde.


----------



## fctriesel (12. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bin ich schon oft genug, mein Vadder hat nen B7 Avant. Auf Schnee ist mein A3 sogar flotter im 0-100 Sprint. Die 200kg mehr und 30mm breiteren Reifen auf dem A4 kann der Torsen Allrad auch nicht kompensieren, obwohl der A4 noch 100PS mehr hat.


Die Halex ist viel besser weil das andere Auto schwerer ist, einen anderen Motor und Reifen hat und auch weil Schnee liegt. Merkste selbst ne?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Die Halex ist viel besser weil das andere Auto schwerer ist, einen anderen Motor und Reifen hat und auch weil Schnee liegt. Merkste selbst ne?


Das mag zwar alles sein, aber der haldex-allrad ist auch nicht so schlecht wie ihn einige hier hin stellen. Schließlich verteilt auch er die kraft von vorn nach hinten und bei der aktuellen lösung das auch mehr als flott.
Das größere problem sehe ich eher bei den quer-sperren,(das ist schön das hier alle bis auf einen, außer mir, das ignorieren ) die ja quasi bei fast keinem hersteller vorhanden sind. (das elektronik-gedöns ist keine sperre!) Weil was nützt es einem wenn die kraft nach hinten verteilt, dort aber vom differential in die falsche richtung geleitet wird? Der darauf folgende bremseingriff hat dann auch wieder eine reaktionszeit die mit sicherheit auch noch größer ist, als die der haldex-kupplung. (eine sperre könnte im vornherein gesperrt werden)


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erstens will ich das nicht, zweitens hätte ich bei nem Octavia garnicht die Wahl gehabt.
> 
> Ich hab mir also ausgedacht, dass du gesagt hast, dass dein A3 GPS 240 läuft?


Ehm nein mein A3 läuft 228 GPS und 238 Tacho. Angegeben sind 215. Ich hab auch nie was anderes gesagt. Kannst ja gerne den Post raussuchen wo ich das gesagt haben soll.



fctriesel schrieb:


> Die Halex ist viel besser weil das andere Auto schwerer ist, einen anderen Motor und Reifen hat und auch weil Schnee liegt. Merkste selbst ne?


So total überlegen wie hier der Torsen hingestellt wird, sollte das ja kein Problem sein das zu kompensieren... Haldex taugt ja gar nix laut manchen Aussagen hier. Schon komisch das es in der Realität doch ganz gut zu funktionieren scheint...



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das größere problem sehe ich eher bei den quer-sperren,(das ist schön das hier alle bis auf einen, außer mir, das ignorieren ) die ja quasi bei fast keinem hersteller vorhanden sind. (das elektronik-gedöns ist keine sperre!)


So ist es. Denn auch ein normaler A4 mit Torsen hat an VA und HA offene Diffs. Da muss man schon z.B. einen EVO haben, der 3 Diffs hat, die alle samt regelbar sind. So ein Allrad ist dann wirklich eine ganze Ecke besser.


----------



## fctriesel (12. März 2016)

Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich habe vergessen dass du und dein A3 über der Physik stehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich habe vergessen dass du und dein A3 über der Physik stehen.


Wenn einem die sinnvollen Argumente ausgehen macht man einfach einen dummen Kommentar... Ich seh schon das hat keinen Sinn da weiter drüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich finde den CLA ja hässlich.
> Völlig fehlplatzierte Sicken und Kanten die Sportlichkeit und Agressivität suggerieren sollen und seitlich ein Katzenbuckel.


Schön findet ich den auch nicht, aber ich mag bei Mercedes eh nur die G Klasse und den AMG GT.
Und frage mich wieso der SLK nun SLC heißt, da der alte Name besser klang.


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. März 2016)

Da hier ja lauter Allrad-Experten diskutieren, kann mir als Laien mal jemand kurz erläutern, ob ich nun einen "guten" oder "schlechten" Allrad-Pkw fahre?


> permanenter Allradantrieb mit selbstsperrendem Mittendifferential mitasymmetrisch-dynamischer Momentenverteilung und elektronischemStabilisierungsprogramm ESP, Antriebs-Schlupf-Regelung ASR, elektronischeDifferentialsperre EDS


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2016)

Solltest du das nicht lieber für dich allein entscheiden? Diese aktuelle Diskussion ist doch aus der Debatte "Front kann man mit mehr als 150PS nicht mehr fahren" entstanden. Letztlich hatte dabei doch auch jeder seine eigene Meinung, was auch gut so ist.


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

Was hab ich den für Alternativen zu nem Sharan?
-Schiebetüren hinten
-mind. 1,5t anhängelast
-mind. 5 sitze
-evtl. Allrad


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. März 2016)

@Cleriker
Ich hab das für mich entschieden. Ich bin völlig zufrieden damit und kann das auch einschätzen, weil ich in Situationen, in denen mich mein FWD verlassen hat, mit dem Allrad raus kam.
(hab das vor ein paar Jahren schon mal geschrieben: schlecht vom Schnee geräumter Innenhof mit tiefen Gassen für Fußgänger)

Deswegen weiß ich aber trotzdem nicht, ob das nun eine "schlechte" Haldex oder ein "guter" Torsen ist und darauf zielte meine Frage eigentlich ab.
Sieh es als Versuch, die Diskussion wieder in ruhigere Bahnen zu lenken (abseits von "nicht fahrbar")


----------



## fctriesel (12. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn einem die sinnvollen Argumente ausgehen macht man einfach einen dummen Kommentar... Ich seh schon das hat keinen Sinn da weiter drüber zu diskutieren.


Ich weiß, aber ich habe nicht damit angefangen.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Da hier ja lauter Allrad-Experten diskutieren, kann mir als Laien mal jemand kurz erläutern, ob ich nun einen "guten" oder "schlechten" Allrad-Pkw fahre?



Es gibt keine guten Allrad-PKW.


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es gibt keine guten Allrad-PKW.


Dass den Koleos keiner kaufen wollte, muss ja nicht nur am "4x4" gelegen haben.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Deswegen weiß ich aber trotzdem nicht, ob das nun eine "schlechte" Haldex oder ein "guter" Torsen ist und darauf zielte meine Frage eigentlich ab.
> Sieh es als Versuch, die Diskussion wieder in ruhigere Bahnen zu lenken (abseits von "nicht fahrbar")


Hört sich nach der Beschreibung vom Torsen an, ansonsten würde da was von Lamellenkupplung stehen.
Bei VW ist Motor quer normalerweise Haldex und Motor längs ist Torsen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. März 2016)

@JoM79
Danke. Macht Sinn. Hab gerade auf Motortalk gelesen, dass es ebenso wenig DEN "Audi-Allrad" wie DEN "Subaru-Allrad" gibt und dass
Hersteller oft ähnliche Systeme verwenden.

Also müssten im A3 und TT Haldex verbaut sein und im A4 und A6 (bspw.) Torsen.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

Richtig.
4MOTION im Volkswagen Technik-Lexikon < Technik-Lexikon < Technologie < Volkswagen Deutschland


----------



## Zoon (12. März 2016)

Audi TT RS (2016): Erste Bilder und Details zum Motor - autobild.de

Schon verdammt lecker der neue TT-RS . Haldex hin oder her  Wenn dann die Entwicklungsstufe vom Golf 7 R Drin ist von der Allradsteuerung dann wird das Ding schon gut gehen.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wusste schon immer, dass BMW Fahrer schlechte Autofahrer sind...


----------



## XE85 (12. März 2016)

Tja, schön dass du das weist, woher eigentlich? Denn in dem Artikel steht nichts davon. Da steht nur das Autofahrer mehr Angst haben wenn ein BMW hinter ihnen drängelt als wenn es ein Mercedes oder Audi ist. Zudem vermuten die meisten in schwarzen Autos aggresivere Fahrer. Zu beidem gibt es aber keine Begründung, 2teres ist ja überhaupt nur eine Vermutung. Zumal drängeln immer noch Sache des Fahrers ist.

Erschreckend an dem Artikel ist das fast jeder angibt schonmal Opfer von aggressiven Verhalten geworden zu sein. Das zeigt wie viel Disziplinlosikeit heutzutage im Strassenverkehr leider herrscht.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2016)

Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen


----------



## fctriesel (12. März 2016)

Völlig an meinen Erfahrungen vorbei, bei mir drängeln nur Audis. BMWs sind nicht schnell genug an mir dran zu bleiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Erschreckend an dem Artikel ist das fast jeder angibt schonmal Opfer von aggressiven Verhalten geworden zu sein. Das zeigt wie viel Disziplinlosikeit heutzutage im Strassenverkehr leider herrscht.


Erschreckend ist das so viele Leute total gleichgültig die linke Spur blockieren und dann an zu heulen fangen, wenn sie mit Nachdruck zur Einhaltung des Rechtsfahrgebotes gebracht werden!  Niemand drängelt, weil er es geil findet. Drängeln entsteht durch sinnloses blockieren der linken Spur.


----------



## thirteeen1 (12. März 2016)

Gestern Abend mal die Sommerschlappen wieder ausgepackt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Was hab ich den für Alternativen zu nem Sharan?
> -Schiebetüren hinten
> -mind. 1,5t anhängelast
> -mind. 5 sitze
> -evtl. Allrad



Kann ma wer was dazu sagen?


----------



## thirteeen1 (12. März 2016)

T5 

Wad darfs kosten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Kann ma wer was dazu sagen?


V-Klasse oder Vito...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend mal die Sommerschlappen wieder ausgepackt



Ganz ehrlich, wenn der top in Schuss ist und alles Serie (und am besten ohne Nachlackierung und unfallfrei), fahre den noch ein paar Jahre oder stelle ihn irgendwo warm und trocken hin. 
Der Wert der E36 steigt und es lohnt momentan nicht, einen guten E36 zu verkaufen


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

Bis 22000 gebraucht, da wird n T5 zu teuer
Mit Mercedes und Peugeot gabs viele Probleme, also lieber nicht.
Aktuell sieht nach Sharan oder Seat Alhambra aus

Und Diesel wär Praktisch aber kein ausschlagskriterium, da fast nur Kurzstrecken


----------



## Lee (12. März 2016)

Ford S-Max gefällt mir von allen "People Carriern" am besten. Hat aber keine Schiebetüren...


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

Also eher unpraktisch mit dem  DPF auf Kurzstrecken.

Mazda 5
Ford Grand C Max
Nissan Evalia


----------



## thirteeen1 (12. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn der top in Schuss ist und alles Serie (und am besten ohne Nachlackierung und unfallfrei), fahre den noch ein paar Jahre oder stelle ihn irgendwo warm und trocken hin.
> Der Wert der E36 steigt und es lohnt momentan nicht, einen guten E36 zu verkaufen



Ich nehme das mal als Kompliment, Danke  Unfallfrei ist er.

Verbaut ist:

KW Variante 1 + Domstrebe
Kat vom 328 (Doppelflutig Metall)
Novus ESD in M3 Optik (abgestufte Endrohre, sehr schöne Optik)
M Paket
Schalthebel aus dem Z4 3.0
Rondell 0058 Felgen
Schwarzer Alcantara Himmel (Anscheinend recht selten)
Angel Eyes
Clubsport Hecklippe

Dran soll noch eine Rieger Frontlippe und die M Seitenleisten. Nebler kommen noch gelbe rein.
Vorderachse mache ich demnächst noch komplett in PU da das alles nicht mehr so ganz frisch ist.
TÜV sagt zwar es ist OK so wie es ist, aber ich will das wieder neuwertig haben.

Leider... naja:

-Haube muss lackiert werden (Klarlack hat einige üble Risse)
-Heckdeckel hat am Schloss einen Rostpickel

Original isser nicht mehr so ganz siehst du also.  Zusätzlich sind im innenraum 1-2 Dinge gemacht:

-Die Türpappen sind mit grauem Alcantara bezogen. 
  Welcher Idiot auch immer das gemacht hat... Es ist sauber gearbeitet aber warum grau? 
  Das sieht immer aus als wäre das mal schwarz gewesen und ausgeblichen.
-Mittelarmlehne verbaut
-Dezente Anlage verbaut
-Großer Bordcomputer


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Ich nehme das mal als Kompliment, Danke  Unfallfrei ist er.
> 
> Verbaut ist:
> 
> ...





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn der top in Schuss ist und alles Serie (:



Wohl eher komplett verbastelt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wohl eher komplett verbastelt...


Nur wenn es ein Renault wär.


----------



## thirteeen1 (12. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wohl eher komplett verbastelt...



Klappe zu, du kennst das Auto ja nicht


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Also eher unpraktisch mit dem  DPF auf Kurzstrecken.
> 
> Mazda 5
> Ford Grand C Max
> Nissan Evalia



Das mit dem DPF war beim Peugeot 807 das Problem
Ich hätt zwar gerne wieder nen Diesel, da ich den zuhause tanken kann.

Den Ford und den Mazda hab ich auch schon gefunden
Wobei ich bei 12% steigung gerne über 2tonnen anhängelast hätte, was bei den beiden problematisch wird
Der Nissan is einfach nur hässlich


----------



## thirteeen1 (12. März 2016)

Hast du eine Spedition oder einen Landwirtschaftlichen betrieb? Oder warum kannst du zuhause tanken?


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

zweiteres
is zwar preislich egal, ob ich zur Tanke fahr oder zuhause tanke, aber es ist komfortabel, da ich 6km zur Tanke hab


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2016)

Seit wann darf man denn wieder den Diesel tanken, der für die Landwirtschaft gedacht ist?


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Den Ford und den Mazda hab ich auch schon gefunden
> Wobei ich bei 12% steigung gerne über 2tonnen anhängelast hätte, was bei den beiden problematisch wird
> Der Nissan is einfach nur hässlich


Sagte er und denkt im gleichen Zuge über einen Sharan nach...

Wie kommst du plötzlich von 1,5t auf 2t und warum unbedingt Schiebetüren?

Wie wäre es mit einem Vivaro?


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Seit wann darf man denn wieder den Diesel tanken, der für die Landwirtschaft gedacht ist?


Immer schon, du kriegst die Vergütung vom Staat ja nachträglich vom staat
Du musst halt auch den Kilometer stand vom Auto angeben.
Wenn du das auf die LDW angemeldet hast, dann musst Fahrtenbuch führen und für Landwirtschaftliche Fahrten bekommst die Prämie
Oder du meldest es auf dich privat an. Du kannst aus dem Kilometerstand Rückschlüsse auf den Verbrauch führen und das wird dir von dem wassd du insgesamt gekauft hast abgezogen.
Auf den Rest kriegst die Prämie.
Verständlich?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sagte er und denkt im gleichen Zuge über einen Sharan nach...
> 
> Wie kommst du plötzlich von 1,5t auf 2t und warum unbedingt Schiebetüren?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Vivaro?



Vivaro gefällt mir nicht.
Sharan schon.
Über Geschmack kann man gut streiten  

Schiebetüren, da kleine Kinder mit 13 und 4 Jahren, die gerne mal die Türe aufreissen.
Wenn da dann auf dem Parkplatz daneben n Auto steht, dann viel Spaß 
mind. 1,5tonnen, aber 2 wären besser


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2016)

Wenn dir nur der gefällt, dann hol ihn dir doch einfach.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Schiebetüren, da kleine Kinder mit 13 und 4 Jahren, die gerne mal die Türe aufreissen.
> Wenn da dann auf dem Parkplatz daneben n Auto steht, dann viel Spaß


Türkantenschutz von Ford fährt automatisch in Position - autobild.de
Müsste es dann wohl mittlerweile beim C-Max geben.

Zum Anderen gibt es Kindersicherungen (wobei 13 dann doch an der Grenze ist wo es Erziehung auch tuen müsste *duck*).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Ich nehme das mal als Kompliment, Danke  Unfallfrei ist er.
> 
> Verbaut ist:
> 
> ...



Klingt soweit ja ganz gut. Ihn innen wieder komplett auf OEM umzurüsten ist ja kein Problem, außen kann man so lassen, da dezent.
Würde den also entweder weiterfahren oder warm und trocken hinstellen.


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

ja, geht eher um die 4 jährige, der andere wird schön langsam vernünftig.
Muss am Ende mein Pa entscheiden, der zahlt ja auch 

Ich glaub nich, das der Türkanten schutz viel hilft.
Wenn die Tür mit Wucht aufmachst, dann ist im anderen Auto trotzdem ne Delle drinnen


----------



## thirteeen1 (12. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> ja, geht eher um die 4 jährige, der andere wird schön langsam vernünftig.
> Muss am Ende mein Pa entscheiden, der zahlt ja auch
> 
> Ich glaub nich, das der Türkanten schutz viel hilft.
> Wenn die Tür mit Wucht aufmachst, dann ist im anderen Auto trotzdem ne Delle drinnen



...aber der Lack bleibt heil


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2016)

Ne, das ist klar. Dann gibt's da aber noch eine sehr seltene und ausgefeilte Technik... nämlich dass ihr einfach dem Kind die Tür öffnet. Mache ich in der Regel bei meinen beiden so und klappt sehr zuverlässig (3u.5).


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

Ich nehm einfach wieder Schiebetüren und das Problem is erledigt


----------



## ASD_588 (12. März 2016)

Ein Seat Alhambra wäre auch eine option der ist baugleich mit dem sharan aber etwas günstiger.


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach wieder Schiebetüren und das Problem is erledigt


Ich würde ja gar keine Türen nehmen.
Oder zumindest keine die ein Kind aufbekommt.

Sonst gibt es noch den Lancia Voyager oder Hyundai H1 Travel oder den Peugeot Traveller


----------



## thirteeen1 (12. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Klingt soweit ja ganz gut. Ihn innen wieder komplett auf OEM umzurüsten ist ja kein Problem, außen kann man so lassen, da dezent.
> Würde den also entweder weiterfahren oder warm und trocken hinstellen.



Verkaufen ist schon bissl blöd das stimmt. Aber so als Wochenendauto hat er mir dann irgendwie zu wenig Leistung und zu wenig Pshht Pshht.
Außerdem habe ich noch eine S13 die irgendwann mal fertig werden soll bzw ein Wochenendauto sein soll.


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ein Seat Alhambra wäre auch eine option der ist baugleich mit dem sharan aber etwas günstiger.



Sind gebraucht ähnlich, aber es wird eh zu 99% einer der beiden



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gar keine Türen nehmen.
> Oder zumindest keine die ein Kind aufbekommt.
> 
> Sonst gibt es noch den Lancia Voyager oder Hyundai H1 Travel oder den Peugeot Traveller



Von Peugeot würde ich Abstand nehmen, da der 807 nur Probleme machte


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Von Peugeot würde ich Abstand nehmen, da der 807 nur Probleme machte


Ist ein ganz anderes Auto, aber dann würde ich auch kein VW kaufen da der Phaeton Probleme gemacht hat.
Dann nimm halt den Toyota Proace oder den Citroen Spacetourer, daran ist zwar fast alles gleich aber ein Peugeot ist es nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Verkaufen ist schon bissl blöd das stimmt. Aber so als Wochenendauto hat er mir dann irgendwie zu wenig Leistung und zu wenig Pshht Pshht.
> Außerdem habe ich noch eine S13 die irgendwann mal fertig werden soll bzw ein Wochenendauto sein soll.



Wenn du einen Turbo fährst, will man auch mal wieder Sauger fahren, geht mir zumindest so 
Dedhalb könnte ich auch niemals mit nur einem Auto auskommen.


----------



## Useful (13. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist das so viele Leute total gleichgültig die linke Spur blockieren und dann an zu heulen fangen, wenn sie mit Nachdruck zur Einhaltung des Rechtsfahrgebotes gebracht werden!  Niemand drängelt, weil er es geil findet. Drängeln entsteht durch sinnloses blockieren der linken Spur.




Nicht nur auf der Autobahn, mir wurde schonmal dicht aufgefahren obwohl ich das Rechtsfahrgebot immer einhalte und links eine ganze Spur frei war zum überholen. Oder letztens, wo mir ein LKW Fahrer dicht aufgefahren ist, aber da wo 50 ist fahre ich halt nur 50. Mache ihn mit Warnblinker darauf aufmerksam dass das was er tut gerade dumm ist und er gibt daraufhin Lichthupe und macht nix. Das sind Idioten, und ihm hatte ich vorher noch Platz gemacht beim Auffahren auf die Bundesstraße. Was soll man davon nur halten.....
Aber BMWs waren es noch nie die mich richtig bedrängt haben. Waren eher irgendwelche anderen die mal dicht aufgefahren sind. BMW und Audi Fahrer haben bei mir eher sogar gute Eindrücke hinterlassen.


----------



## s-icon (13. März 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Nicht nur auf der Autobahn, mir wurde schonmal dicht aufgefahren obwohl ich das Rechtsfahrgebot immer einhalte und links eine ganze Spur frei war zum überholen. Oder letztens, wo mir ein LKW Fahrer dicht aufgefahren ist, aber da wo 50 ist fahre ich halt nur 50. Mache ihn mit Warnblinker darauf aufmerksam dass das was er tut gerade dumm ist und er gibt daraufhin Lichthupe und macht nix.




LKW fahrer können im Notfall nicht mal rechtzeitig bremsen, deshalb richtig gefährlich.
Anzeige wegen Nötigung und er kann sich einen neuen Job suchen.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Ich hab mich schonmal auf ner Raststätte mit nem LKW Fahrer wegen sowas geprügelt. Die Anzeige hab dann allerdings ich erhalten, wegen Körperverletzung und Beleidigung. Gab dann auch ne Strafe.


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist das so viele Leute total  gleichgültig die linke Spur blockieren und dann an zu heulen fangen,  wenn sie mit Nachdruck zur Einhaltung des Rechtsfahrgebotes gebracht  werden!  Niemand drängelt, weil er es geil findet. Drängeln entsteht durch sinnloses blockieren der linken Spur.



Klar, schuld sind natürlich immer die anderen ...

Denkst du eigentlich auch mal nach über das was du schreibst? Ich vermute stark das du das nicht machst. Du bist in keinster Weise berchtigt irgend jemand zur Einhaltung von was auch immer zu nötigen.


----------



## Cleriker (13. März 2016)

Da muss ich zugeben, hab ich meinen schwarzen Fleck auf der Weste. Ich bin einer der Regeln so gut es geht zu befolgen, weil es mir das Leben schlicht einfacher macht. Feste Grenzen an denen man sich orientieren kann bringen in meiner Art zu denken einfach eine gewisse Ruhe und Sicherheit. Ich sagte ja schon öfter, dass ich nur dann wirklich schnell fahre, wenn es auch erlaubt ist, in allen anderen Situationen 10 Km/h mehr. Also immer noch so, dass die Blitzen nicht auslösen unms die Polizei nicht meckern kann. Gerade deshalb fällt es mir aber oft schwer wenn ich beispielsweise hinter ihm aus dem Ort raus fahre, in erweartung dass er so wie ich jetzt schnellstmöglich auf 80/110 hoch zieht, er dann aber plötzlich bei 70/100 das Gas wegnimmt. Das ist der Moment wo ich sehr nahe komme, bis ich mir bewusst werde dass er es ja fast genao so handhabt wie ich, nur eben ohne die Toleranz. Dann lasse ich mich mit Motorbremse zurück fallen und ärgere mich. Auf der AB jedoch, versuche ich immer  recht viel Abstand zu halten (ich kenne ja meinen Bremsweg und in etwa die Daten des anderen). Dann kann ich aber eigentlich auch schon den Fuß auf der Bremse lassen, weil eh in kürzester Zeit einer in den Sicherheitsbereich zieht, der auch noch deutlich langsamer ist und erst noch beschleunigen muss.


----------



## keinnick (13. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist das so viele Leute total gleichgültig die linke Spur blockieren und dann an zu heulen fangen, wenn sie mit Nachdruck zur Einhaltung des Rechtsfahrgebotes gebracht werden!  Niemand drängelt, weil er es geil findet. Drängeln entsteht durch sinnloses blockieren der linken Spur.




Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe irgendjemanden im Straßenverkehr zu maßregeln. Und ich bin sicher: Es gibt genug Leute, die es "geil finden". Einfach weil es sie scheinbar irgendwie zufriedenstellt, dann vor dem Vordermann zu sein und sich zu denken: "Man, dem habe ich es jetzt aber gezeigt". Witzig finde ich es anschließend, wenn man diese Leute auf freier Strecke entspannt überholt, nach dem sie 10 Minuten vor mir im selben zäh fließenden Verkehr wie ich fest hingen. Da denke ich mir dann: "Was hat Dir diese Aktion, die Dich den Führerschein kosten könnte, jetzt eigentlich gebracht?"



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schonmal auf ner Raststätte mit nem LKW Fahrer wegen sowas geprügelt. Die Anzeige hab dann allerdings ich erhalten, wegen Körperverletzung und Beleidigung. Gab dann auch ne Strafe.



Ich hoffe das wunderte Dich nicht. Es stand Dir ja frei, den LKW-Fahrer ebenfalls anzuzeigen, ohne eine Prügelei anzuzetteln.


----------



## Useful (13. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> LKW fahrer können im Notfall nicht mal rechtzeitig bremsen, deshalb richtig gefährlich.
> Anzeige wegen Nötigung und er kann sich einen neuen Job suchen.



Richtig, sieht man ja was auf Autobahnen teilweise passiert. Fahre da auch echt ungern zwischen LKW her. Eigentlich bin ich ja nicht so aber bei so einem würde ich mich echt freuen wenn der seinen Job verliert, kann er mal sehen wie er dann zurecht kommt. Leider habe ich jetzt nicht mehr das Kennzeichen. 




Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schonmal auf ner Raststätte mit nem LKW Fahrer wegen sowas geprügelt. Die Anzeige hab dann allerdings ich erhalten, wegen Körperverletzung und Beleidigung. Gab dann auch ne Strafe.



Oh das ist ärgerlich, aber ich hoffe du konntest ihm noch zeigen wo der Hammer hängt und was er getan hat ^^


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wunderte Dich nicht. Es stand Dir ja frei, den LKW-Fahrer ebenfalls anzuzeigen, ohne eine Prügelei anzuzetteln.



Er hatte mir zuerst ins Gesicht gespuckt. Da hatte ich noch Garnichts gemacht. Laut dem was die Polizei im Nachhinein ermittelt hat, hab ich ihn dann mit einem längeren Gegenstand aus meinem Auto zu Boden geschlagen und mit Fußtritten ins Gesicht und gegen den Oberkörper tracktiert. War nicht optimal, zumal ich damals noch was offen hatte. Das Ergebnis war recht teuer. Mittlerweile habe ich meine Lektion gelernt. Sowas würde ich heute wohl nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend mal die Sommerschlappen wieder ausgepackt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aahh, Kreis Böblingen, Grüß Gott Fast-Nachbar 
So ganz trau ich dem Wetter noch nicht, ich lass die Winterreifen vorsichtshalber noch ein paar Tage drauf, zu oft wurden meine Hoffnungen auf den Frühling von Schnee die letzten Tage zunichte gemacht.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Bis Ende März warte ich wohl,auch noch mit den Sommerreifen. Will zwar am 20.03 zur Saisoneröffung an den Ring, aber das wohl lieber auf Winterreifen. Hat schon häufiger zum Start da oben Schnee gelegen.


----------



## Useful (13. März 2016)

Ich bin mir mit Sommerreifen auch noch unsicher, wird aber vermutlich nicht vor April. Da fällt mir ein, ich müsste mein Auto mal echt wieder waschen, auch gerade von innen und dann mal schön abkneten und wachsen. Mal schauen, ob ich die Sachen dafür die Tage mal bestelle damit sie rechtzeitig bereit liegen.

Muss dann auch mal bei nem Kumpel über den Wagen damit, der hat irgendwelches Baumharz auf Motorhaube und Dach, stand vermutlich häufiger unter Bäumen das Auto.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2016)

Gestern wurde gewachst, jetzt rutsch ich beim Öffnen immer vom Griff ab .
Sommerräder gibt es mittlerweile auch (hab jetzt 8 mal die selbe Felge, dann muss man nicht immer den Wechsel herbei sehnen), aufziehen ist aber noch nicht angeplant. Freitag war noch Glatteis...


----------



## Useful (13. März 2016)

Was benutzt du für Wachs? Ich wollte mir das Jetseal von Chemical Guys bestellen, hatte durchweg gute Kriterien bekommen.


----------



## Zoon (13. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich wusste schon immer, dass BMW Fahrer schlechte Autofahrer sind...



und ich veröffentliche morgen in unserer Lokalpostille dass in  weißen Renaults grundsätzlich immer total übermüde Fahrer drin sitzen die zudem andauernd ihren Kaffee verschütten 



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend mal die Sommerschlappen wieder ausgepackt



sehr schöner Wagen


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schonmal auf ner Raststätte mit nem LKW Fahrer wegen sowas geprügelt. Die Anzeige hab dann allerdings ich erhalten, wegen Körperverletzung und Beleidigung. Gab dann auch ne Strafe.


Schade das du nicht an den richtigen LKW Fahrer dabei geraten bist... Wer so langsam fährt, dass LKWs drängeln, der sollte lieber den Schein ganz abgeben.



XE85 schrieb:


> Klar, schuld sind natürlich immer die anderen ...
> 
> Denkst du eigentlich auch mal nach über das was du schreibst? Ich  vermute stark das du das nicht machst. Du bist in keinster Weise  berchtigt irgend jemand zur Einhaltung von was auch immer zu  nötigen.


Ich habe es nicht gesagt das es ausschließlich die anderen sind. Nur was soll man machen, wenn jemand die linke Spur blockiert und ums verrecken nicht rübergeht? Wenn frei ist, fährt die Schlage rechts vorbei. Wenn nicht frei ist, muss der Erste halt anschieben. Schon hunderte Male auf der Bahn erlebt. Wenn man generell immer rechts und langsam fährt kommt man halt nicht so oft in Situationen, wo das passiert.
Es passiert aber oft genug das jemand die linke Spur für sich gebucht hat und ums verrecken nicht wieder rüber geht. Da kann ich den der anschiebt nur zu gut verstehen.
Klar gibt es auch Leute die einfach dicht auffahren, obwohl es keinen Grund gibt, das werden aber nicht besonders viele sein. Es hat meistens schon einen triftigen Grund, warum jemand anschiebt und der Grund ist sich oft keiner Schuld bewusst. Es sind immer die böööööösen Raser gewesen die von hinten gedrängelt haben, ich selber habe denen niiiiiieeeee einen Grund gegeben. ...meistens haben diese Leute dann bereits schon 20 Autos angestaut.

Ich selber fahre lieber rechts vorbei, ist deutlich günstiger als anschieben. Meistens ist es auch deutlich effizienter als anschieben. Im gleichen Zug kommen dann auch meist noch 1-2 andere Autos mit rechts dran vorbei.


----------



## aloha84 (13. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich selber fahre lieber rechts vorbei,* ist deutlich günstiger* als anschieben. Meistens ist es auch deutlich effizienter als anschieben. Im gleichen Zug kommen dann auch meist noch 1-2 andere Autos mit rechts dran vorbei.



Nur solange "günstiger" bis der Vordermann blöderweise doch rechts rüberfährt, und mit dir nicht rechnet. *rumms*

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass er sehr wohl Leute gibt, die anschieben weil es geil ist....nicht viele aber bekloppte gibt es bei 80mio Einwohnern genug.

Genuao wie es Anschieber gibt, die in Situationen schieben, wo es per se nicht bringt. Wenn vor mir eine 2 KM lange Schlange aus Blech fährt, und von hinten jemand schiebt......soll er doch --> ich bleib links......und wenn frei ist, geb ich wieder gas, und wenn dann rechts frei ist, fahr ich rüber.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> und ich veröffentliche morgen in unserer Lokalpostille dass in weißen Renaults grundsätzlich immer total übermüde Fahrer drin sitzen die zudem andauernd ihren Kaffee verschütten



Grundsätzlich nicht, aber in meinen Fall mag das durchaus stimmen. 




Zoon schrieb:


> sehr schöner Wagen



Danke



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schade das du nicht an den richtigen LKW Fahrer dabei geraten bist... Wer so langsam fährt, dass LKWs drängeln, der sollte lieber den Schein ganz abgeben.



Du kannst nicht mitreden, du kennst die Umstände nicht. Jedenfalls muss man es umgekehrt sehen. Der LKW-Fahrer hatte Glück, dass er auf der richtigen Autobahnraststätte an den Falschen geraten ist.  Glück deswegen,  weil ne Autobahnstreife in der Nähe war. Die hat ihm nämlich den Arsch gerettet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nur solange "günstiger" bis der Vordermann blöderweise doch rechts rüberfährt, und mit dir nicht rechnet. *rumms*
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass er sehr wohl Leute gibt, die anschieben weil es geil ist....nicht viele aber bekloppte gibt es bei 80mio Einwohnern genug.
> 
> Genuao wie es Anschieber gibt, die in Situationen schieben, wo es per se nicht bringt. Wenn vor mir eine 2 KM lange Schlange aus Blech fährt, und von hinten jemand schiebt......soll er doch --> ich bleib links......und wenn frei ist, geb ich wieder gas, und wenn dann rechts frei ist, fahr ich rüber.


Och das kann man schon ganz gut einschätzen, solange man nicht GTA auf der Straße spielt. 

Das sind aber max. 1% der Drängler. Die anderen 99% schieben aus einem echten Grund an.

Warum nicht grade 5 Sekunden nach rechts rüber gehen? Wenn in einer Blechschlage mich einer anschiebt lasse ich ihn auch kurz durch und klemme mich dann direkt dahinter. Ich komme schneller vorran, alle sind glücklich. Aber wenn es der Stolz nicht zulässt nach rechts rüber zu fahren, dann wird das echt schwer.
Wenn die Bahn proppe voll ist, versuche ich auch nicht ums verrecken am Vordermann vorbei zu kommen, solange der nicht zu große Lücken lässt. Wenn hinter mir einer meint richtig Druck machen zu wollen, dann soll er das doch tun. Ich lass ihn durch, er freut sich, ich freu mich und meine Krone ist immer noch heil. Ist kein Zacken rausgebrochen, weil ich ihn durchgelassen habe.
Wenn es wieder frei ist und ich dann irgendwann mit Vollgas an dem vorbeifliege, dann ist das auch ok. Ich schmunzel mir dann einen, weil er es ja wohl doch nicht so eilig hatte.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> dass in  weißen Renaults



Übrigens isser nicht mehr Arktis Weiß. Hab ihn in nem glänzenden Grau folieren lassen.


----------



## thirteeen1 (13. März 2016)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Aahh, Kreis Böblingen, Grüß Gott Fast-Nachbar
> So ganz trau ich dem Wetter noch nicht, ich lass die Winterreifen vorsichtshalber noch ein paar Tage drauf, zu oft wurden meine Hoffnungen auf den Frühling von Schnee die letzten Tage zunichte gemacht.



Wo kommste her und was fährst du? Eventuell schonmal gesehen


----------



## Lee (13. März 2016)

> Das sind aber max. 1% der Drängler. Die anderen 99% schieben aus einem echten Grund an.
> 
> Warum nicht grade 5 Sekunden nach rechts rüber gehen? Wenn in einer  Blechschlage mich einer anschiebt lasse ich ihn auch kurz durch und  klemme mich dann direkt dahinter. Ich komme schneller vorran, alle sind  glücklich. Aber wenn es der Stolz nicht zulässt nach rechts rüber zu  fahren, dann wird das echt schwer.
> Wenn die Bahn proppe voll ist, versuche ich auch nicht ums verrecken am  Vordermann vorbei zu kommen, solange der nicht zu große Lücken lässt



Letzte Woche auf der A6 von Karlsruhe richtung Nürnberg: 2 spurige Autobahn, rechts kilometerlange LKW Kolonnen; vor mir ist auch nur wenig Platz bis zum Vordermann, der vllt 10km/h mehr auf der Uhr hat als ich. 
Unzählige Male hatte ich irgendwelche Drängler am Arsch die mir das volle Orchester aus Lichthupe und Blinker gegeben haben. Rechts rüber kann ich nich, schneller bringts nich.

Abbremsen und mich zwischen die LKW's einreihen kommt mir aber ganz sicher nicht in den Sinn, wenn du das als Lösung vorschlägst. Ich lass mich doch nicht nötigen 70 km/h runter zu bremsen, nur weil irgendso ein Hornochse meint unbedingt schneller an der nächsten Stoßstange kleben zu wollen.

Generell fahre ich eigentlich gerne rechts rüber, wenn frei ist. Trotzdem habe ich immer wieder Drängler am Arsch kleben. Deine 99% gelten für mich umgekehrt. 99% haben keinen echten Grund und Drängeln einfach nur. In einem Prozent der Fälle hab ich tatsächlich mal nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Hitman-47 (13. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Wo kommste her und was fährst du? Eventuell schonmal gesehen



Aus der Ecke an der sich die 4 Landkreise Böblingen, FDS, CW und TÜ treffen 
Vielleicht schon mal gesehen, wer weiß  
Fahr nur nen silbernen Polo IV, mehr ist als Student nicht drin. Bessert sich hoffentlich irgendwann mal ^^


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend mal die Sommerschlappen wieder ausgepackt



Ein E36 Coupe ist schon ein nettes Auto, aber nur wenn es original  ist. Eins mit M3-Nase  und M3 Felgen, sieht top aus. Das auf dem Bild,  naja.......

Ich wohne aktuell in Grafenau, ab April in Korntal-Münchingen.

Und ich freue mich schon wieder 8er zu fahren, zwar nur mit einem Kurzzeitkennzeichen, aber egal.


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur was soll man machen, wenn jemand die linke Spur blockiert und ums verrecken nicht rübergeht?



Wie wärs einfach mal mit cool bleiben und mit dem nötigen Abstand hinterher fahren? Für was gibts Abstandsregeltempomaten, die machen das von ganz alleine.

Ich gebs schon gerne zu, es kann nervig sein wenn einer einfach nicht rechts rüber geht und ich denke mir auch oft: "Jetzt könnte er aber schon langssam mal rechts rüber fahren." Aber trotzdem ist dängeln, nötigen und den den Vorderen versuchen zu maßregeln gefährlich und schlicht das Allerletzte.


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einfach mal mit cool bleiben und mit dem nötigen Abstand hinterher fahren? .



Ah was, in ein 150 PS Allrad Boliden können einem schon mal die Nerven durchgehen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Abbremsen und mich zwischen die LKW's einreihen kommt mir aber ganz sicher nicht in den Sinn, wenn du das als Lösung vorschlägst. Ich lass mich doch nicht nötigen 70 km/h runter zu bremsen, nur weil irgendso ein Hornochse meint unbedingt schneller an der nächsten Stoßstange kleben zu wollen.


Wieso abbremsen? Es fahren nicht alle LKWs mit 10 Meter Abstand hinter einander her. Einfach kurz rechts rüber, einmal kurz das Gas lupfen und wieder nach links dahinter. Was ist daran so schwer? Ich seh das auch ständig das Leute bremsen, obwohl es noch bestimmt 10 Sekunden bis zum Einschlag beim Vordermann sind. Nur weil man rechts rüberfährt, muss man ja nicht gleich auf die Geschwindigkeit der rechten Spur runterbremsen. Wenn man nach rechts überfährt, der links Gas gibt und man selber einmal kurz lupft, ist man in spätestens 4 Sekunden wieder links. Das ist nun wirklich keine Meisterleistung 2 Spurwechsel hintereinander zu machen.

Wenn man sich natürlich stundenlang Zeit nimmt, bis man die Spur gewechselt hat, dann klappt das nicht.



XE85 schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach mal mit cool bleiben und mit dem  nötigen Abstand hinterher fahren? Für was gibts Abstandsregeltempomaten,  die machen das von ganz alleine.


Ich soll mich nötigen lassen, nur weil einer meint das er Bock darauf hat Leute anzupissen? Neeee das muss ich nicht. Ich fahre einfach rechts dran vorbei, wenn einer meint die linke Spur unnötig zu blockieren. Außerdem warne ich die Linksblockierer eigentlich immer mit dauerhupen wärend ich überhole.


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ah was, in ein 150 PS Allrad Boliden können einem schon mal die Nerven durchgehen...



Achja stimmt, wie dumm von mir dieses Totschlagargument einfach zu übersehen. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich soll mich nötigen lassen, nur weil einer meint das er Bock darauf  hat Leute anzupissen? Neeee das muss ich nicht. Ich fahre einfach rechts  dran vorbei, wenn einer meint die linke Spur unnötig zu blockieren.  Außerdem warne ich die Linksblockierer eigentlich immer mit dauerhupen  wärend ich überhole.



Hast ja recht, das unterste Schublade Verhalten des Linksspurblockierers gleich nochmal um 5 Schubladen zu unterbieten ist die absolut einzige und richtige Lösung.


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich soll mich nötigen lassen, nur weil einer meint das er Bock darauf hat Leute anzupissen? Neeee das muss ich nicht. Ich fahre einfach rechts dran vorbei, wenn einer meint die linke Spur unnötig zu blockieren. Außerdem warne ich die Linksblockierer eigentlich immer mit dauerhupen wärend ich überhole.



Das zeugt von der nötigen Reife ein Fahrzeug zu führen.


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht, das unterste Schublade Verhalten des Linksspurblockierers gleich nochmal um 5 Schubladen zu unterbieten ist die absolut einzige und richtige Lösung.



Immerhin ist der so nett und rücksichtsvoll und dauerhupt dabei. Ist doch was. Wirkt trotzdem vielleicht ein bisschen irre, wenn man rechts von so nem wild hupenden Freak überholt wird. Aber wer wills ihm verdenken. Wer täglich so ne 150 PS Allrad Bestie zähmen muss, der darf sich gerne etwas Größenwahn leisten...


----------



## Kuhprah (14. März 2016)

Seit ich nimmer viel schneller als 150 fahren kann is mir das ganze Problem auch schon aufgefallen.. vor allem auf 2spurigen Autobahnen.. bis ich von 100 auf 150 beschleunigt hab sind schon die ersten mit 200 angeflogen gekommen die dann ne Vollbremsung hinlegen...  Da wäre in D auf 2spruigen Pisten 120 als Limit echt mal was Gutes... -


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

Und das liegt dann auch nicht daran, das, bevor du rausgezogen hast zum Beschleunigen, eventuell den kommenden Verkehr auf der linken Spur unterschaetzt hast? Oder eventuell wars dir ueberhaupt egal, ob von hinten einer kommt?

Ich bleibe da lieber noch ne Weile hinterm LKW und schau nochmal in den Rueckspiegel, bevor ich irgendwie ausschere, und andere, schnellere, zum Bremsen zwinge.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Was benutzt du für Wachs? Ich wollte mir das Jetseal von Chemical Guys bestellen, hatte durchweg gute Kriterien bekommen.


Irgend eine Carnauba-Polymer Mischung die mein Dad sich für seine Oldtimer importiert hat weil sie angeblich die Beste ist. Hab mir den Namen leider nicht gemerkt. Wirkt jedenfalls.


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2016)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Seit ich nimmer viel schneller als 150 fahren kann is mir das ganze Problem auch schon aufgefallen.. vor allem auf 2spurigen Autobahnen.. bis ich von 100 auf 150 beschleunigt hab sind schon die ersten mit 200 angeflogen gekommen die dann ne Vollbremsung hinlegen...  Da wäre in D auf 2spruigen Pisten 120 als Limit echt mal was Gutes... -


Das halte ich für Unsinn. Hier auf der 33, direkt vor meiner Haustür klappt es doch auch. Es gibt Tage da wird die linke Spur von 140 Fahrern dominiert und Tage, da kann ich getrost 240 fahren. Wichtig ist halt immer das vorausschauend denken aller beteiligten. Gerade weil ich gern schnell fahre, achte ich nach dem auffahren besonders darauf wie schnell wohl der ist, der irgendwo da hinten auf der linken ankommt und kann einschätzen ob ich schneller beschleunigt habe als er weg gut macht, oder nicht. Bisher hat das immer gut geklappt und ausgebremst habe ich noch keinen.


----------



## Lee (14. März 2016)

> Wieso abbremsen? Es fahren nicht alle LKWs mit 10 Meter Abstand hinter  einander her. Einfach kurz rechts rüber, einmal kurz das Gas lupfen und  wieder nach links dahinter. Was ist daran so schwer? Ich seh das auch  ständig das Leute bremsen, obwohl es noch bestimmt 10 Sekunden bis zum  Einschlag beim Vordermann sind. Nur weil man rechts rüberfährt, muss man  ja nicht gleich auf die Geschwindigkeit der rechten Spur runterbremsen.  Wenn man nach rechts überfährt, der links Gas gibt und man selber  einmal kurz lupft, ist man in spätestens 4 Sekunden wieder links. Das  ist nun wirklich keine Meisterleistung 2 Spurwechsel hintereinander zu  machen.



Ich sprach von Situationen, in denen das eben nicht geht. Letzte Woche war das im Grunde über 100km ein einzig langer LKW, die gerade so im sicherheitsabstand hintereinander unterwegs waren. Und selbst wenn es mal ne lücke gab, die groß genug war, um da rein zu fahren, ging da ohne abbremsen nichts. Und leider ist mein Auto nicht mit der nötigen Motorleistung gesegnet schnell von 80 auf 150 hochzubeschleunigen. Ich müsste dann nämlich ewig warten bis links wieder genug platz ist um ausreichend beschleunigen zu können.


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2016)

Kann mir jemand was zum 1.8 TFSI mit 170PS  im A5 BJ 2011-2015 sagen? Typische Problem o.ä.?


----------



## aloha84 (14. März 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand was zum 1.8 TFSI mit 170PS  im A5 BJ 2011-2015 sagen? Typische Problem o.ä.?



Geraten und ohne zu gucken (google) würde ich vielleicht die Steuerkette, Kettenspanner etc.pp als Schwachpunkt ansehen. Zumindest gab es da mal Probleme, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Ob das bei Bj. 2011 der Fall ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2016)

Hat das Modell noch eine Steuerkette? Und ist der preislich in Ordnung ?
Audi A5 1.8 TFSI S Line plus Garantie  9/2 17 als Sportwagen/Coupe in Freyung


----------



## Kusanar (14. März 2016)

So weit ich weiß ist ab dem MJ 2011 keine Steuerkette mehr verbaut sondern wieder ein Riemen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hat das Modell noch eine Steuerkette? Und ist der preislich in Ordnung ?
> Audi A5 1.8 TFSI S Line plus Garantie �9/2�17 als Sportwagen/Coupe in Freyung



Viiiiel zu teuer!
Audi A5 2. TFSI;Navi,Keyless-go,Kamera,Leder,B&O. als Sportwagen/Coupe in Hunfeld 
2.0 TFSI, Quattro, EZ 09/2013, 30000km weniger, mehr Ausstattung und nur 700€ mehr.
...oder nen Schalter->Audi A5 2. TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S LINE STHZ/XENON/PDC als Sportwagen/Coupe in Berlin



XE85 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht, das unterste Schublade Verhalten des Linksspurblockierers  gleich nochmal um 5 Schubladen zu unterbieten ist die absolut einzige  und richtige Lösung.


Aha ich soll also der Schuldige sein, wenn mich jemand anders grundlos nötigt. Ja das ist sehr schlüssig! 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das zeugt von der nötigen Reife ein Fahrzeug zu führen.


Ja, das stimmt. Jemand der diese Reife nicht hätte, würde erst wie verrückt drängeln, dann rechts überholen, den anderen schneiden und zusätzlich ausbremsen. Ein Glück das ich da die nötige Reife habe...



Lee schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Situationen, in denen das eben nicht  geht. Letzte Woche war das im Grunde über 100km ein einzig langer LKW,  die gerade so im sicherheitsabstand hintereinander unterwegs waren. Und  selbst wenn es mal ne lücke gab, die groß genug war, um da rein zu  fahren, ging da ohne abbremsen nichts. Und leider ist mein Auto nicht  mit der nötigen Motorleistung gesegnet schnell von 80 auf 150  hochzubeschleunigen. Ich müsste dann nämlich ewig warten bis links  wieder genug platz ist um ausreichend beschleunigen zu können.


Obwohl ich 20000 pro Jahr fahre, habe ich eine solche Situation auf deutschen Straßen noch nie gesehen. Scheint eine einzigartige Autobahn zu sein, wo es nicht möglich ist kurzzeitig mal rechts rüber zu gehen. Ich vermute das hat eher was mit dem Ego zu tun, was den Spurwechsel blockiert.


----------



## ich558 (14. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viiiiel zu teuer!
> Audi A5 2. TFSI;Navi,Keyless-go,Kamera,Leder,B&O. als Sportwagen/Coupe in Hunfeld
> 2.0 TFSI, Quattro, EZ 09/2013, 30000km weniger, mehr Ausstattung und nur 700€ mehr.
> ...oder nen Schalter->Audi A5 2. TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S LINE STHZ/XENON/PDC als Sportwagen/Coupe in Berlin



Nicht schlecht danke


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viiiiel zu teuer!
> Audi A5 2. TFSI;Navi,Keyless-go,Kamera,Leder,B&O. als Sportwagen/Coupe in Hunfeld
> 2.0 TFSI, Quattro, EZ 09/2013, 30000km weniger, mehr Ausstattung und nur 700€ mehr.
> ...oder nen Schalter->Audi A5 2. TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S LINE STHZ/XENON/PDC als Sportwagen/Coupe in Berlin


Schade das keiner Geld für Farbe hatte.


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Schade das keiner Geld für Farbe hatte.


Normalerweise kostet der Lack extra.
Ich meine nur Weiss und Rot waren umsonst


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kostet der Lack extra.
> Ich meine nur Weiss und Rot waren umsonst


Schwarz ist trotzdem keine Farbe, auch wenn dieser ausgesprochene hässlicher Lack Geld gekostet haben mag.


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2016)

Welcher würde dir denn genehm sein?


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aha ich soll also der Schuldige sein, wenn mich jemand anders grundlos nötigt.



Auf der linken Spur zu fahren wenn rechts frei ist ist maximal eine Behinderung, aber keine Nötigung. Vor allem ist eine Behinderung das weitaus geringfügigere Delikt als etwa rechts überholen.

Du kannst es also drehen und wenden wie du willst, es macht dein Verhalten nicht besser. Und wenn du rechts überholst machst du dich ganz alleine schuldig.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welcher würde dir denn genehm sein?


Gibt es zu viele und ich habe das Auto in zuwenigen gesehen, also fast alles außer schwarz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Auf der linken Spur zu fahren wenn rechts frei ist ist maximal eine Behinderung, aber keine Nötigung. Vor allem ist eine Behinderung das weitaus geringfügigere Delikt als etwa rechts überholen.
> 
> Du kannst es also drehen und wenden wie du willst, es macht dein Verhalten nicht besser. Und wenn du rechts überholst machst du dich ganz alleine schuldig.


Autobahnpolizei vs. Schleicher - YouTube
Polizei-Kontrolle: Lahme Enten - YouTube
Mittelspurschleicher - Dauerschlaf auf der Bundesautobahn - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viiiiel zu teuer!
> Audi A5 2. TFSI;Navi,Keyless-go,Kamera,Leder,B&O. als Sportwagen/Coupe in Hunfeld
> 2.0 TFSI, Quattro, EZ 09/2013, 30000km weniger, mehr Ausstattung und nur 700€ mehr.
> ...oder nen Schalter->Audi A5 2. TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S LINE STHZ/XENON/PDC als Sportwagen/Coupe in Berlin



Aber wahrscheinlich beides Unfaller, deshalb günstig.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (14. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich beides Unfaller, deshalb günstig.



Wie kommst du drauf?
Nur weil sie günstig sind?


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Obwohl ich 20000 pro Jahr fahre, habe ich eine solche Situation auf deutschen Straßen noch nie gesehen.



Als könntest du das beurteilen? Du hast kein Problem damit rechts zu überholen, also wirst du auch nicht zögern un den Sicherheit'sbereich anderer zu fahren und einen armen LKW-Fahrer auszubremsen.

Ich hab bis letztes Jahr noch knappe 60.000 km im Jahr gemacht und etliche solcher Situationen gesehen. Vielleicht machst du einfach mal die Augen auf beim fahren.

Zu wenig in der Birne um genug Selbstbeherrschung aufzubringen um hinter dem links fahrenden Ruhe zu bewahren und dann meinen er könnte irgendwas vernünftig beurteilen... du macht ja Spaß!


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich beides Unfaller, deshalb günstig.


Kann man sich ja angucken, ob es welche sind. Ich glaube nicht das es Unfaller sind, weil ich bei weitem nicht die günstigsten rausgesucht habe.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Als könntest du das beurteilen? Du hast kein  Problem damit rechts zu überholen, also wirst du auch nicht zögern un  den Sicherheit'sbereich anderer zu fahren und einen armen LKW-Fahrer  auszubremsen.


Wie kann ich mit 100 km/h mehr einen ausbremsen? Fahren LKWs zwischendurch auch mal 200?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf?
> Nur weil sie günstig sind?



Weil nicht unfallfrei dabei steht 
Wenn das nicht dabei steht, ist es zu 95% ein Unfaller.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil nicht unfallfrei dabei steht
> Wenn das nicht dabei steht, ist es zu 95% ein Unfaller.


...es muss nur angegeben wenn das Fahrzeug einen Unfall hatte. Wird nichts angegeben, bedeutet das es unfallfrei ist.

Außerdem gibt es schon die gleichen Autos für etwa 5000€ weniger. Die habe ich ja nicht mal gepostet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...es muss nur angegeben wenn das Fahrzeug einen Unfall hatte. Wird nichts angegeben, bedeutet das es unfallfrei ist.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es schon die gleichen Autos für etwa 5000€ weniger. Die habe ich ja nicht mal gepostet.



Du kannst soweit ich mich richtig erinnere aber nur den Haken setzen bei "Unfallfrei". Setzt du ihn nicht, bedeutet es automatisch "Unfallwagen". 
Kann mich auch irren, aber ich möchte sagen so war es vor kurzem noch, als ich meinen reingestellt habe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...es muss nur angegeben wenn das Fahrzeug einen Unfall hatte. Wird nichts angegeben, bedeutet das es unfallfrei ist.



Nein, in der Anzeige muss es nicht angegeben werden.
Prinzipiell nur im Kaufvertrag.
Und warum sollte man ein unfallfreies Auto, welches eines der wichtigsten Kriterien ist, nicht als solches kennzeichnen ?
Vergessen wurde das mit Sicherheit auch nicht, da beides Angebote von Händlern.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (15. März 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso man da so kritisch gegenüber ist, wenn das Fahrzeug nen Unfall hatte und bei einer Fachwerkstatt oder einem Audi Vertragshändler wieder hergerichtet wurde, gibt es eigentlich keinen Nachteil, dafür muss es natürlich auch gut gemacht wurden sein. 
Aber dann spricht da nix gegen, ich wüsste nicht wieso man so n Auto beim Kauf ausschließen sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2016)

Kommt ja auch auf den Schaden an.


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2016)

Siehst du! Ist dir nicht bewusst. Achte mal drauf. Sind zwar nicht alle, Aber die meisten gehen sofort vom Gas und versuchen ihren Abstand zu vergrößern weil sie direkt am Arsch sind, Falls Genau in dem Moment wo du dich dazwischen setzt gemessen wird. Was gefühlt bei fast jeder Überführung heute der Fall ist. Die bekommen nämlich nicht nur einen bösen Blick, so wie wir PKW-Fahrer. Direkt mal 120 Euro und einen Punkt! 
Wenn dir das wirklich noch nicht aufgefallen ist, zeigt das nur wie viele Fahrer mit Vorurteilen und gedanklichen Scheuklappen unterwegs sind.


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...es muss nur angegeben wenn das Fahrzeug einen Unfall hatte. Wird nichts angegeben, bedeutet das es unfallfrei ist.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es schon die gleichen Autos für etwa 5000€ weniger. Die habe ich ja nicht mal gepostet.



Dank GRIP und den tollen Tipps von Det würde ich das schon rausfinden 
Jetzt mal schauen was für meinen A1 noch drinnen ist. Laut Mobile 16-18k


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso man da so kritisch gegenüber ist, wenn das Fahrzeug nen Unfall hatte und bei einer Fachwerkstatt oder einem Audi Vertragshändler wieder hergerichtet wurde, gibt es eigentlich keinen Nachteil, dafür muss es natürlich auch gut gemacht wurden sein.
> Aber dann spricht da nix gegen, ich wüsste nicht wieso man so n Auto beim Kauf ausschließen sollte.



Es spricht an sich nichts dagegen. Aber wenn der Schaden nicht mal im Inserat angegeben wird, dann ist es meistens was größeres gewesen.


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2016)

> Viiiiel zu teuer!
> Audi A5 2. TFSI;Navi,Keyless-go,Kamera,Leder,B&O. als Sportwagen/Coupe in Hunfeld
> 2.0 TFSI, Quattro, EZ 09/2013, 30000km weniger, mehr Ausstattung und nur 700€ mehr.
> ...oder nen Schalter->Audi A5 2.� TFSI COUPE QUATTRO S LINE STHZ/XENON/PDC als Sportwagen/Coupe in Berlin



Also bei dem ersten würde ich nichts kaufen, man sehe sich nur mal den Text dort am Ende des Angebots an:



> Ein sehr gepfleges,und sauberes A 5.Technisch,und Optisch 1 A  Zustand.Anschauen lohnt sich.Ausstattung vorläufig,und unverbindlich und  werden in dieser Form nicht automatisch zum  vertragsinhalt.Änderungen,Tippfehler,Zwischen verkauf und irrtümer  vorbehalten.*Kundenauftrag*.Alle fragen bitte am Tel.



Mal abgesehn von den Schreibfehlern: Verkauf im Kundenauftrag - ergo er will er sich als Händler um die gesetzliche Gewährleistung drücken - und das bei einem Auto das gerade mal 2 1/2 Jahre alt ist.

Zudem steht in den Bewertungen das er schonmal einen Unfallwagen (auch ein Audi) verkauft hat ohne es anzugeben.


----------



## Zeiss (15. März 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Dank GRIP und den tollen Tipps von Det würde ich das schon rausfinden



Glaubst Du.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es spricht an sich nichts dagegen. Aber  wenn der Schaden nicht mal im Inserat angegeben wird, dann ist es  meistens was größeres gewesen.



Oder was Kleines. Ausserdem ist es immernoch wichtig, wann ein Unfallfahrzeug wirklich ein Unfallfahrzeug ist...


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Das Wochenende war echt hart... aber alle Autos sind konserviert. Dafür liege ich nun seit Sonntag Abend flach mit Fieber. Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Zeiss (15. März 2016)

Sauber, so muss das.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

Mal Lust auf was großes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sauber, so muss das.



Wir haben 15L Mike Sanders und 20L Fluid Nas verbraucht bei 5 Autos.


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal Lust auf was großes



Ja, aber dann darauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mal Lust auf was großes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3.0, oder 4.0? Ein S8 ist das nicht, oder?


----------



## the_leon (15. März 2016)

Ich würde ma sagen, das isn A8
Und dann lieber sowas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

Profituning:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist immerhin ein M5 oder so!


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Geil...


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann darauf:





Cleriker schrieb:


> 3.0, oder 4.0? Ein S8 ist das nicht, oder?



4.0.
Das Sportmodell wollte ich nicht, da ich eine gediegene Reiselimousine gesucht habe.
Ein sportliches Reisecoupe hab ich ja bereits in Form eines S63



the_leon schrieb:


> Ich würde ma sagen, das isn A8
> Und dann lieber sowas
> 
> 
> ...



Jaguar XE hatte ich letztes Jahr als S Modell zur Probefahrt hier.
Liegt Verarbeitungs-, Komfort-, Motorentechnisch in einer ganz anderen Klasse.
Nicht vergleichbar, außerdem viel zu klein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und im Familienfuhrpark ist nun der der hier angekommen:

Beschleunigung ist der Wahnsinn, gefühlt deutlich schneller als der stärkere F12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

s-icon ist immer für eine Überraschung gut. Freut mich wenn es Leute gibt die sich so ausleben können.  Paar mehr Detail Bilder vom Ferrari wären noch schön.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

Mache ich gerne, wenn  er zugelassen wird im April


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Wäre für dich nicht auch mal ein GTR etwas oder der 2016 Impreza? So quasi als Spaß unter der Woche Daily Auto?


----------



## Lee (15. März 2016)

Bei den ganzen Ferraris wär doch sicher auch mal Platz für einen Aston Martin oder?


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mache ich gerne, wenn  er zugelassen wird im April



Du musst Morgens immer überlegen welches Auto du nehmen sollst oder?


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Ich würde keinen der Supersportwagen als Daily nehmen, das vernichtet nur Geld.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. März 2016)

Ist doch eine angenehme Situation, wenn eben das eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen darf. 

Wie viel musst du denn fahren, dass du jedes Auto auch noch mal ab und an siehst?


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen der Supersportwagen als Daily nehmen, *das vernichtet nur Geld.*



Ab einem gewissen Vermögen ist das nur noch zweitrangig. 
Wenn es Spaß macht, und er sich das leisten kann.....warum nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Vermögen ist das nur noch zweitrangig.
> Wenn es Spaß macht, und er sich das leisten kann.....warum nicht.



So ein Daily Wagen sollte halbwegs funktionell sein.
Kann mir gut vorstellen das das die ersten Ausfahrten spass macht, wenn du mit so einem Boliden zum Supermarkt faehrst, sofern du auf Aufmerksamkeit stehst.
Aber mal eben irgendwelche Sachen erledigen? Faengt an beim Stauraum und endet bei der Parkluecke.


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Vermögen ist das nur noch zweitrangig.


Außer man sieht sie als Investment, dann ist auch egal wie viel Geld dahinter steht.
Das Problem ist eher das Geld zubekommen um sich so ein Auto zu kaufen, als es zu unterhalten.



Verminaard schrieb:


> So ein Daily Wagen sollte halbwegs funktionell sein.
> Kann mir gut vorstellen das das die ersten Ausfahrten spass macht, wenn du mit so einem Boliden zum Supermarkt faehrst, sofern du auf Aufmerksamkeit stehst.
> Aber mal eben irgendwelche Sachen erledigen? Faengt an beim Stauraum und endet bei der Parkluecke.


Ich denke einparken ist das kleinste Problem, da dürften sich heutigen Autos wenig nehmen.
Für alles andere gibt es die PDC.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wäre für dich nicht auch mal ein GTR etwas oder der 2016 Impreza? So quasi als Spaß unter der Woche Daily Auto?



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich mit Japanern noch nie großartig beschäftigt, kenne auch im Bekanntenkreis nur einen neuen Lexus RX



Lee schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Ferraris wär doch sicher auch mal Platz für einen Aston Martin oder?



Aston Martin sehe ich nicht als Sportwagen, sondern mehr als GT, der zwar schicker als ein Porsche ist, aber ein Porsche ist in der Summe doch deutlich überlegen.



ich558 schrieb:


> Du musst Morgens immer überlegen welches Auto du nehmen sollst oder?



Och das geht ganz leicht



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen der Supersportwagen als Daily nehmen, das vernichtet nur Geld.



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, jedes Auto wird bei uns als Daily Driver genutzt.
Ferraris sind zwar teuer in der Anschaffung, aber im Unterhalt recht günstig.
Für den Ferrari zahlen wir 1200€ Versicherung + Benzin. Bei 20tkm im Jahr. Wartung 0



Verminaard schrieb:


> So ein Daily Wagen sollte halbwegs funktionell sein.
> Kann mir gut vorstellen das das die ersten Ausfahrten spass macht, wenn du mit so einem Boliden zum Supermarkt faehrst, sofern du auf Aufmerksamkeit stehst.
> Aber mal eben irgendwelche Sachen erledigen? Faengt an beim Stauraum und endet bei der Parkluecke.



Wie Turbosnake schreibt PDC und ab bei manchen sogar Rückfahrkamera.
Platz ist meistens genug da für einen Wocheneinkauf



turbosnake schrieb:


> Außer man sieht sie als Investment, dann ist auch egal wie viel Geld dahinter steht.
> Das Problem ist eher das Geld zubekommen um sich so ein Auto zu kaufen, als es zu unterhalten.



Als Investment taugt der nicht, die Investments  werden nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich denke einparken ist das kleinste Problem, da dürften sich heutigen Autos wenig nehmen.
> Für alles andere gibt es die PDC.



So ein Supersportwagen hat doch andere Dimensionen. 
Wenn ich die Breite bedenke und dann groessere Tueren.
Ich find das bei meinem bei vielen Parkluecken, auch in Parkhaeusern, nervig und das ist nur ein C70.



s-icon schrieb:


> Aston Martin sehe ich nicht als Sportwagen, sondern mehr als GT, der  zwar schicker als ein Porsche ist, aber ein Porsche ist in der Summe  doch deutlich überlegen.



Inwiefern ueberlegen? Kommt es nicht auf den Einsatzzweck an?


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2016)

1200€ Versicherung ? Kostet mein kleiner auch....

Btw: Darf man dich nach deiner Beruflichen Tätigkeit fragen?


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aston Martin sehe ich nicht als Sportwagen, sondern mehr als GT, der zwar schicker als ein Porsche ist, aber ein Porsche ist in der Summe doch deutlich überlegen.


Ich würde den Aston nehmen, auch weil der ein  V12 hat.
Aber ich bin keinen davon gefahren.



> Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben, jedes Auto wird bei uns als Daily Driver genutzt.
> Ferraris sind zwar teuer in der Anschaffung, aber im Unterhalt recht günstig.
> Für den Ferrari zahlen wir 1200€ Versicherung + Benzin. Bei 20tkm im Jahr. Wartung 0


Ich habe nur gehört das V12 Ferraris am Anfang eher Wert verlieren sollen.
Aber die Kosten klingen sehr erträglich.



Verminaard schrieb:


> So ein Supersportwagen hat doch andere Dimensionen.
> Wenn ich die Breite bedenke und dann groessere Tueren.
> Ich find das bei meinem bei vielen Parkluecken, auch in Parkhaeusern, nervig und das ist nur ein C70.


Müssten die Türen nicht kürzer sein, wenn nur 2 Sitzplätze da sind?
Und viel schmaler sind die SUVs auch nicht.


s-icon schrieb:


> Als Investment taugt der nicht, die Investments  werden nicht zugelassen.


Ich glaube wenn die Teile limitiert sind, dann macht auch das keinen Unterschied mehr.
Sonst könnten sie an Wert verlieren.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Inwiefern ueberlegen? Kommt es nicht auf den Einsatzzweck an?



Wie geschrieben, als GT ( Langstrecke mit Leistung) finde ich einen 911er besser. Der AM sieht gut und klingt geil, aber ein Porsche ist doch etwas schneller und besser verarbeitung und will nicht so oft in die Werkstatt.



ich558 schrieb:


> 1200€ Versicherung ? Kostet mein kleiner auch....
> 
> Btw: Darf man dich nach deiner Beruflichen Tätigkeit fragen?



Stichwort Exotenversicherung.
Klar hatte ich auch schonmal geschrieben, ich arbeite als Lebensmittel Großhändler und Importeur


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> 1200€ Versicherung ? Kostet mein kleiner auch....



Dann liegt seine SF-Klasse aber noch sehr hoch, oder  ?
Ich zahle für meinen 335i, der recht hoch eingestuft ist,  etwas über 600€ pro Jahr (VK 300€ SB, Rabattschutz, 20k km p.a., huk classic tarif)


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann liegt seine SF-Klasse aber noch sehr hoch, oder  ?
> Ich zahle für meinen 335i, der recht hoch eingestuft ist,  etwas über 600€ pro Jahr (VK 300€ SB, Rabattschutz, 20k km p.a., huk classic tarif)



Meine, seine?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Müssten die Türen nicht kürzer sein, wenn nur 2 Sitzplätze da sind?



Ne, 3 türer haben ja mehr Platz zum ein und aussteigen. 

Aber s-icons Autos haben bestimmt Scherentüren, da ist Platz beim Parken


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

Ne normale 
Aber man muss die Tür ja nicht aufreißen


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ne, 3 türer haben ja mehr Platz zum ein und aussteigen.


Bei Coupes mit 5 Sitzen klar, aber ob das bei reinen 2 Sitzen auch so so ist habe ich mich gefragt.
Weil ich da keinen wirklich Sinn in längeren Türen sehe.


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann liegt seine SF-Klasse aber noch sehr hoch, oder  ?
> Ich zahle für meinen 335i, der recht hoch eingestuft ist,  etwas über 600€ pro Jahr (VK 300€ SB, Rabattschutz, 20k km p.a., huk classic tarif)



Ich weiß gar nicht aber denke schon  bin erst 23 und hab schon mal mein erstes Motorrad mit VK geschrotet- deswegen denk ich ist es so viel


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich mit Japanern noch nie großartig beschäftigt, kenne auch im Bekanntenkreis nur einen neuen Lexus RX



Solltest du ggf. mal ändern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. März 2016)

Naja ich denke mal S-Icon ist die Verarbeitung nicht gut genug. Bin selbst von Lexus enttäuscht, da ist selbst ein Golf besser verarbeitet. Ist zwar schön Leder, aber wenn man Teile sieht die herausstehen (wie zum Beispiel Lautsprecher die eigentlich versenkt und eben sein sollten) dann würde ich mich auch gegen lexus entscheiden. Denn günstig sind die auch nicht mehr. 
Oder wenn ich mir die Toyota Büchsen ansehe, was selbst die kleinen Autos schon kosten sollen, nein Danke. 
Aber ein schicker STI wäre geil, der brauch auch keine Ausstattung 

Ich rede wie gesagt aus S-Icons Sicht, nicht aus meiner, ich könnte mir eh keine Lexus leisten :b


----------



## Useful (15. März 2016)

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, zwar sind Lamborghini, Ferrari und Bugatti usw gute Autos aber mein Geschmack liegt auch eher bei den Japanischen Autos wenn ich "etwas mehr" Geld zur Verfügung hätte 
Zwar ist so ein neuer Bugatti Chiron ganz cool aber ich würde lieber nen Supra mit 1000+ PS fahren oder so nen Nissan 300zx in die Richtung 
Der Sound ist einfach unübertrefflich 

@ Bioschnitzel
Ein STI wäre wirklich cool, alltagstauglich dazu auch 


Sowas 
This Supra is Incredible! - 1995 Single-Turbo Supra - YouTube
Ab 9:36 nen kleiner Soundcheck, so muss sich das anhören


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Ich würde mir einen Ford GT holen, also mal was ganz anderes.
Wobei ich auch nicht so auf die Verarbeitung schon würde.

Und ein Chiron ist hässlich, da würde ich jedes andere Auto vorziehen.


----------



## Icedaft (15. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal S-Icon ist die Verarbeitung nicht gut genug. Bin selbst von Lexus enttäuscht, da ist selbst ein Golf besser verarbeitet. Ist zwar schön Leder, aber wenn man Teile sieht die herausstehen (wie zum Beispiel Lautsprecher die eigentlich versenkt und eben sein sollten) dann würde ich mich auch gegen lexus entscheiden. Denn günstig sind die auch nicht mehr.
> Oder wenn ich mir die Toyota Büchsen ansehe, was selbst die kleinen Autos schon kosten sollen, nein Danke.
> Aber ein schicker STI wäre geil, der brauch auch keine Ausstattung



Tja, ist die Frage was man will, zumindest schafft man es damit durchgehend zu fahren, ohne (abgesehen von Inspektionen) nach Ablauf der Garantie dauernd in der Werkstatt zu stehen. Verarbeitungstechnisch mögen deutsche PKW noch weit vorne liegen, funktionstechnisch sieht die Sache da schon anders aus....


----------



## Useful (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und ein Chiron ist hässlich, da würde ich jedes andere Auto vorziehen.



Finde ich auch, aber in meinem Freundeskreis wird der hochgelobt ohne Ende. Warum auch immer, gibt so viel geilere Autos.


----------



## keinnick (15. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Tja, ist die Frage was man will, zumindest schafft man es damit durchgehend zu fahren, ohne (abgesehen von Inspektionen) nach Ablauf der Garantie dauernd in der Werkstatt zu stehen. Verarbeitungstechnisch mögen deutsche PKW noch weit vorne liegen, funktionstechnisch sieht die Sache da schon anders aus....



Wie genau meinst Du das? Dass Autos deutscher Hersteller überdurchschnittlich oft einen Werkstattaufenthalt benötigen, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Und nein, ich bin kein Fanboy und ignoriere alles außer deutsche Autos, ich sehe es aber am Fuhrpark in der Firma.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Weil er ach soviel PS hat, da muss er einfach gut sein.


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2016)

Der Chiron ist doch hauptsächlich zum vorzeigen was man hat.
Klar wird der brutal nach vorne gehen, aber wo kann man den noch ansatzweise ausfahren?


----------



## Useful (15. März 2016)

Oder weils halt einfach nen Bugatti ist. Naja.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Die kleinen Kiddis fahren auf so eine Ludenschleuder halt genau so ab die fame geile Bitches.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

Ist es nicht egal was man persoenlich toll findet?
Ob es jetzt Bugattis, japanische getunte PS-Monster oder was weis der Teufel was ist.

Sich aber uber die individuellen Vorlieben anderer lustig zu machen, weil das Objekt der Begierde von Werk aus enorm Leistungsstark, teuer, selten, exotisch oder was auch immer ist, ist einfach nur laecherlich.

Fuer mich persoenlich war schon als kleiner Junge Lamborghini und Corvette Maß aller Dinge (und der BMW M1, von dem ich ein wunderschoenes Modell hatte) . Konnt weder mit Ferrari noch mit Porsche was anfangen.
Der Geschmack aendert sich vielleicht auch mit der Zeit. Nur deswegen mit der Nase zu ruempfen oder gar wen zu verurteilen?

Du hast es sogar noch uebertroffen waehrend ich am tippen war.


Riverna schrieb:


> Die kleinen Kiddis fahren auf so eine Ludenschleuder halt genau so ab die fame geile Bitches.



Aber wehe es sagt wer was gegen deine Reissschuesseln.
Meine Fresse...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Meine, seine?



Weder noch, sollte "deine" heißen, also die von ich558 ... Autokorrektur


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2016)

Jeder hat halt sein Geschmack.
Mir gefallen die Porsche nicht so besonders.
Dagegen gefallen mir der Lamborghini Huracan und der Aston Martin Vantage sehr gut.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber wehe es sagt wer was gegen deine Reissschuesseln.
> Meine Fresse...



Das interessiert mich ein stück weniger als gar nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2016)

Wenn ich so viel Geld hätte, würde ich mir auch keinen Supersportwagen holen. Viel zu langweilig. Lieber nen Evo X kaufen, zu Gassner Motorsport bringen und die Supersportwagen lachend überholen.  Ist auch eine wesentlich geilere Fahrmaschine, wo einem nicht das Lenkrad geheizt und die Eier massiert werden. 
In der Unterhaltung ist der bestimmt 5 Mal so teuer wie ein Supersportler aber hey kostet in der Anschaffung ja fast nix.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich ein stück weniger als gar nicht.



Was machst du dann hier wenn dich andere Meinungen gar nicht interessieren?
So eine Bereicherung bist auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Du bist also hier um dir deine Bestätigung abzuholen? Dein Ding, ich bins nicht. Ich lass mich von dir auch gar nicht erst provozieren du kleiner Schnuckelhase


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich so viel Geld hätte, würde ich mir auch keinen Supersportwagen holen. Viel zu langweilig. Lieber nen Evo X kaufen, zu Gassner Motorsport bringen und die Supersportwagen lachend überholen.  Ist auch eine wesentlich geilere Fahrmaschine, wo einem nicht das Lenkrad geheizt und die Eier massiert werden.
> In der Unterhaltung ist der bestimmt 5 Mal so teuer wie ein Supersportler aber hey kostet in der Anschaffung ja fast nix.


Man kriegt mal eben 800-1000PS aus nem Evo und der fährt dann problemlos 360-370km/h?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2016)

555 PS für 25000€. Der ist dann schon flotter als ein R8 V10 auf der Rundstrecke. Wenn man noch mehr Geld investiert, zaubert Gassner einem noch mehr Leistung da raus.  Wenn du 800PS haben willst, dann wird das sicher auch gehen. Dank des deutlich geringeren Gewichtes raucht der dann die Supersportwagen fast alle auf.


----------



## keinnick (15. März 2016)

Lass mich raten. Hättest Du genug Geld, würdest Du ein F1-Team besitzen und um Hamilton & Co. Kreise drehen? Alles andere würde mich nun wirklich enttäuschen.

Im Ernst: Ich bin sicher, dass Dir Dein Job Spaß macht und Du im Thema "Auto fahren" so richtig aufblühst aber auch Du kannst das Rad nicht neu erfinden und wenn alles so einfach wäre, wie Du es manchmal darstellst, hätten es andere helle Köpfe schon längst gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2016)

F1? 

-Autos dürfen nicht mehr tanken, müssen langsamer fahren um Sprit zu sparen
-Reifen sind extra *******, damit mehr gewechselt werden
-Klappflügel, Hybrid Schwachsinn
-Spezialzonen und der ganze Schrott
-Überholt wird nur noch durch Knopfdruck auf der Graden ohne Können
-Qualifying nach K.O. Bullshit
-... zu viel alles aufzulisten

Ist nen mega teurer Riesenkindergarten. Das letzte F1 Rennen, was ich gesehen habe ist min. 10-15 Jahre her. Da war es noch ein Rennen und kein ECO-Green-Kindergarten-Regeln-Bullshit.

Allein schon das die Rennstrecken für die verdammten F1 alle versaut werden, bringt mich auf die Palme. Machen wir doch mal das ganze Gras weg und Teer hin. Jetzt darf man auf dem Riesenteerplatz überall fahren.  Sind zwar diese sinnlosen Linien überall aber die kümmern eh keinen. Immer Vollgas rein und wenns zu schnell war is ja nicht schlimm, abfliegen geht ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> F1?



Man wuerde extra fuer dich eine eigene Fahrliga erfinden?

scnr


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Man kriegt mal eben 800-1000PS aus nem Evo und der fährt dann problemlos 360-370km/h?



Kann man schon - musste halt alle 5000km den Motor revidieren 

JPs Diesel Golf ist schon cool. sind schon bei um die 300 PS 

JP Performance - Das Diesel Projekt | Zeiten messen! | Teil 1  - YouTube


----------



## dsdenni (15. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Kann man schon - musste halt alle 5000km den Motor revidieren
> 
> JPs Diesel Golf ist schon cool. sind schon bei um die 300 PS
> 
> JP Performance - Das Diesel Projekt | Zeiten messen! | Teil 1 - YouTube


Die Wolke muss riesig sein guckt dir mal den Qualm an wo er die Schilder montiert


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Kann man schon - musste halt alle 5000km den Motor revidieren


Wenn man 5000km Rennstrecke am Stück fährt könnte das eventuell sein. Ansonsten hält so ein Motor deutlich länger.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> F1?
> 
> -Autos dürfen nicht mehr tanken, müssen langsamer fahren um Sprit zu sparen
> -Reifen sind extra *******, damit mehr gewechselt werden
> ...



In diesem Kontex bin ich sogar voll bei dir!
Aber so eine Rennliga wo alles technisch Moegliche was geht zugelassen wird, bleibt ein Wunschtraum 
(oder gibts sowas schon und ging an mir vorbei?)


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> In diesem Kontex bin ich sogar voll bei dir!
> Aber so eine Rennliga wo alles technisch Moegliche was geht zugelassen wird, bleibt ein Wunschtraum
> (oder gibts sowas schon und ging an mir vorbei?)


Bergrennen oder Baja.  Gibt da fast nur Regeln bezüglich Sicherheit und Klassenstaffelung.

...achso beim lokalen Autocross hier gibt es auch eine Unlimited Klasse.  Der fährt häufiger nen Audi 80 mit, der vom Start aus fast nen Wheelie macht.


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man 5000km Rennstrecke am Stück fährt könnte das eventuell sein. Ansonsten hält so ein Motor deutlich länger.


Ein auf 800-1000PS aufgeblasener 2L Turbo soll deutlich länger halten?
Wir reden hier von einer Literleistung von 400-500PS.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (15. März 2016)

Es kommt immer drauf an wie man das Auto fährt, wenn man die Leistung nicht abruft, kann so ein Motor auch 300k km halten.


----------



## Zeiss (15. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man 5000km Rennstrecke am Stück fährt  könnte das eventuell sein. Ansonsten hält so ein Motor deutlich  länger.



Jaaaaaaaaa klar, in Deinen feuchten Träumen vielleicht...


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2016)

Bisschen irre, sich so ein Auto aufbauen zu lassen, um dann die Leistung nicht zu nutzen. 

Einen EVO oder was auch immer mit 2 Liter Turbo und 800 bis 1000 PS kann man nur für Beschleunigungsrennen nutzen. Das Ansprechverhalten dürfte für nen Rundkurs unfahrbar, bzw. das Turboloch würde riesig sein. Absoluter Schwachsinn...


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

... ist deine Aussage. 
Es gibt zig Evos die 600PS oder gar 800PS haben. Und die sind alles andere als unfahrbar. Natürlich brauchen die Motoren eine besondere Pflege und halten keine 300.000 Kilometer. Wozu auch? Nach spätestens 10.000 Kilometer wird der Motor eh wieder umgebaut und moch ein paar PS raus zu holen. Die Motoren MÜSSEN somit gar nicht lange halten.


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2016)

Schaffen sie auch nicht! Selbst normale evos mit so vielen Kilometern sieht man fast nicht und "besondere Pflege" ist doch auch schon *******. Einmal umbauen und dann die nächsten 60.000 (also bei mir maximal zwei Jahre) durch Wind und Wetter, ohne Werkstatt, das nennt man halten (und zwar ohne zusätzlichen Unterbodenschutz).

Hab gerade wieder den Kopf geschüttelt über meinen 3.0 CDTI. Der verbraucht bei Tempo 80 knappe sieben Liter, bei 130 sind es 8,2 und gerade eben auf 30km Strecke gemessen bei Tempomat 200 gerade mal 9,6. Ich hab mich immer gefragt warum Opel aus einem 3l Turbo Diesel nur 184 PS holt, aber das hat eindeutig auch seine Vorteile! Ich freu mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Weil ein 600PS Auto auch für den Alltag ist...


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2016)

Warum denn nicht? Was soll denn dieser komische Spruch jetzt? Gibt's irgendwo eine Regel die besagt wie viel PS ein Alltagsauto haben darf? Ich hab's hier schon öfter geschrieben... ich bin noch immer scharf auf einen S63 (für den Alltag).


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Du willst jetzt ernsthaft einen S63 mit einem aufgeblasenen Evo vergleichen? Falls ja bin ich raus... 
Wenn 600PS fürn Alltag so ok sind, wieso fährst du dann einen kleinen Diesel?


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2016)

Das kann ich leicht beantworten. Ich hab mich vor einiger Zeit entscheiden müssen ob ich entweder (für meine Verhältnisse) viel Geld verdienen wollte (ca. 250.000 im Jahr), wofür ich aber hätte andere arbeitslos machen müssen, oder selbst gehe und wieder deutlich weniger verdiene.
Optimieren von Arbeitsabläufen und damit wegrationalisieren von Stellen anderer. (Beim letzten Job ging's darum kurzfristig 200, im laufe von fünf Jahren aber knapp 1300 Stellen zu kürzen. Einer der betroffenen wäre ein alter Freund gewesen. Ich hab mich für mein Gewissen entschieden und das macht sich natürlich nicht so gut in der Wirtschaft. 

Deswegen hab ich ja auch früher bessere Autos gefahren als jetzt. Nun sind meine Kinder wichtig und da machen sich bei normalem Einkommen eben auch normale Autos besser. 
Manchmal zwar schade, aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja doch nochmal. 

Übrigens sind meine momentanen Träume immer noch ein GTS i35 und ein 6,2 Liter Triebwerk aus der Corvette plus Kompressor für den Caravan, aber auch das muss noch auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein auf 800-1000PS aufgeblasener 2L Turbo soll deutlich länger halten?
> Wir reden hier von einer Literleistung von 400-500PS.


Der Kurbeltrieb/Steuertrieb ist dann ja komplett gemacht. Da muss man dann alle 15000 km mal Kolbenringe und Lagerschalen machen. Kolben messen, bei Bedarf halt neue nehmen. Ist nicht so günstig im Unterhalt wie nen Supersportler aber der Blick des Ferrarifahrers, wenn er einfach mal von nem qualmenden und knallenden EVO überholt wird, wärs mir sowas von wert.  Turbo ist ansich kein Thema, da ja ein ausreichend großer Lader verbaut wird.

Wenn man oft nur 300-400 PS abruft, dann kann man auch dicke 100000 km fahren, ohne den Motor öffnen zu müssen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaa klar, in Deinen feuchten Träumen vielleicht...


Öhm nö, in der Realität. Informiere dich vielleicht mal ein wenig über aktuelles Tuning. Das ist nicht mehr wie früher, wo man nach jeder Fahrt das Ding im Eimer hatte. Die Werkstoffe sind so gut geworden das man solche Belastungen abfangen kann.



Seabound schrieb:


> Einen EVO oder was auch immer mit 2 Liter Turbo und 800 bis 1000 PS kann  man nur für Beschleunigungsrennen nutzen. Das Ansprechverhalten dürfte  für nen Rundkurs unfahrbar, bzw. das Turboloch würde riesig sein.  Absoluter Schwachsinn...


Du kannst so einen 800PS EVO nicht fahren, andere schon. Nur weil der Turbo nicht wie bei einem weichgespülten Serienwagen anspricht, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das man damit nicht fahren kann.
Und was interessiert einen das große Turboloch? Wer außer dir fährt mit 3000 rpm rum, wenn man flott unterwegs sein will?   Niemand.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hab gerade wieder den Kopf geschüttelt über meinen 3.0 CDTI. Der verbraucht bei Tempo 80 knappe sieben Liter, bei 130 sind es 8,2 und gerade eben auf 30km Strecke gemessen bei Tempomat 200 gerade mal 9,6. Ich hab mich immer gefragt warum Opel aus einem 3l Turbo Diesel nur 184 PS holt, aber das hat eindeutig auch seine Vorteile! Ich freu mich jedenfalls.



Naja, wenig ist das nicht.
Mein GTD hat bei 80km/h 4,8l, bei 130km/h 5,9 und bei 200km/h 8l verbraucht.


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2016)

Der kommt mir doch geringfügig kleiner und deutlich leichter vor und zudem dürfte er auch nicht von 2007 sein und hat dann auch noch mehr gekostet. Also ich denke, dafür ist das ganz okay.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2016)

Etwas kürzer, aber als Variant nicht wirklich leichter.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (15. März 2016)

Also ich liege bei 80 ungf. bei 8-9L, bei 130km/h 11L und bei 200km/h bestimmt bei 2x Litern 
Aber was soll's, das Auto macht spaß und ich hab ihn dafür gekauft, bei aktuellen Benzinpreisen ist mir das eh Lachs.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2016)

Ich brauch 15L - 30L... wayne juckts? 

Es ist schlicht falsch zu behaupten das ein gemachter Wagen (egal ob Evo, Subaru, BMW oder what ever) nicht normal Fahrbar ist. Diese Fahrzeuge sind aber auch nicht dafür gebaut mal 2km zum nächsten Bäcker zu fahren. Diese Fahrzeuge brauchen besondere Pflege, wer das nicht leisten will, soll lieber bei seinem normalen Auto bleiben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Tempomat 200 gerade mal 9,6.



Ganz sicher nicht, außer Bergab mit Rückenwind 



s-icon schrieb:


> und bei 200km/h 8l verbraucht.



Das ist ebenfalls nicht möglich.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. März 2016)

Aha und warum soll das nicht möglich sein? Unseren A5 3.0 TDI vonner Arbeit fahr ich bei Tempomat 200 mit 9,2 Litern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2016)

Ich hab da ja nix gegen, dass eure Autos die Physik überwinden, etwas ungewöhnlich finde ich das aber schon 
Vielleicht solltet ihr eure Autos mal an die Hersteller zurückgeben, damit die herausfinden können, wie die so wahnsinnig sparsam sein können.

Hier mal die normalen Verbrauchswerte bei 200 und keine Fabelwerte mit Rückenwind und Gefälle:

Kompaktklasse: Das kostet Tempo 200 im kompakten Diesel und Benziner - autobild.de

Mittelklasse: 
Diesel oder Benziner? Das kostet Tempo 200 - autobild.de


----------



## Iconoclast (16. März 2016)

Die Fabelwerte gibt es sogar auf Youtube.

Verbrauch Audi A5 3.0 TDI @ 200km/h bei Regen - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Interessant, nen Golf GTI verbraucht 16,9 Liter bei 200km/h.
Ich bin da bei 13-14 Liter bei praktisch dem gleichen Motor, nur halt nen Octavia Combi.
Bei 130km/h sind es ca 7 Liter und bei 80km/h 5,5-6 Liter.
Vor allem brauch ich keine 31km dazu fahren.
200km/h, gerade Strecke, Tempomat rein und Momentanverbrauch anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. März 2016)

Ich bin A33 gefahren von Osnabrück nach Versmold. Da gehts mehrfach bergauf und bergab. Ich hab über die gesamte Strecke gemessen weil ich so ausschließen kann, dass eben weder Steigung noch Gefälle den Wert verfälschen. Eine Momentaufnahme als Angabe für einen DURCHSCHNITTswert zu nehmen ist irgendwie widersprüchlich.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> ... ist deine Aussage.
> Es gibt zig Evos die 600PS oder gar 800PS haben. Und die sind alles andere als unfahrbar. .






TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du kannst so einen 800PS EVO nicht fahren, andere schon. Nur weil der Turbo nicht wie bei einem weichgespülten Serienwagen anspricht, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das man damit nicht fahren kann.
> Und was interessiert einen das große Turboloch? Wer außer dir fährt mit 3000 rpm rum, wenn man flott unterwegs sein will?   Niemand.




Ja genau, weil kleinvolumige Turbomotoren mit mords Leistung ja auch so gut fahrbar sind und weil das Ansprechverhalten auf der Piste natürlich ne absolut vernachlässigbare Größe ist, versuchen die Formel 1 mit dem Hybrid oder die Rallye WM mit Anti-Lag  auch nicht aufwendig das Turboloch zu umgehen. 

Jungs, nur weil ihr verbastelte Rappelkisten fahrt und nen Nordschleifenaufkleber auf der Karre hab, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass ihr Ahnung von der Materie habt. Auch wenn ihr euch das verzweifelt einredet.


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2016)

Im Gegensatz zu dir, haben wir den Beruf immerhin gelernt. Aber auf diesem schwachen Niveau, wird mit dir niemand eine Diskussion führen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Öhm nö, in der Realität. Informiere dich  vielleicht mal ein wenig über aktuelles Tuning. Das ist nicht mehr wie  früher, wo man nach jeder Fahrt das Ding im Eimer hatte. Die Werkstoffe  sind so gut geworden das man solche Belastungen abfangen kann.



Ja, schon Recht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hab gerade wieder  den Kopf geschüttelt über meinen 3.0 CDTI. Der verbraucht bei Tempo 80  knappe sieben Liter, bei 130 sind es 8,2 und gerade eben auf 30km  Strecke gemessen bei Tempomat 200 gerade mal 9,6. Ich hab mich immer  gefragt warum Opel aus einem 3l Turbo Diesel nur 184 PS holt, aber das  hat eindeutig auch seine Vorteile! Ich freu mich jedenfalls.



Das ist aber alles andere als wenig... Aber Opel und Motorenbau ist so eine Sache für sich.



Riverna schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir, haben wir den Beruf immerhin gelernt.



Nicht falsch verstehen, aber die von ATU haben es ebenfalls... würdest Du sie als kompetent bezeichnen?

Übrigens kannst was zu meiner Frage von vor einpaar Seiten sagen?


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2016)

Da ich nicht wirklich Leute kenne die bei ATU arbeiten, kann ich deren Kompetenz nicht beurteilen. Jedoch rein aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen hat selbst ein ATU Mitarbeiter mehr Fachkenntnisse als die meisten Bürokräfte. Welche Frage? Dann kann ich ggf heute Abend drauf antworten wenn ich wieder zurück bin. Ich vermute aber es wird wieder eine BMW spezifische Frage sein, von irgendwelchen Sachen wo sich normalerweise kein Mensch drüber informiert?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja genau, weil kleinvolumige Turbomotoren mit mords Leistung ja auch so gut fahrbar sind und weil das Ansprechverhalten auf der Piste natürlich ne absolut vernachlässigbare Größe ist, versuchen die Formel 1 mit dem Hybrid oder die Rallye WM mit Anti-Lag  auch nicht aufwendig das Turboloch zu umgehen.
> 
> Jungs, nur weil ihr verbastelte Rappelkisten fahrt und nen Nordschleifenaufkleber auf der Karre hab, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass ihr Ahnung von der Materie habt. Auch wenn ihr euch das verzweifelt einredet.


Hahahaha an der Aussage kann man mal wieder bestens sehen das du 0 Ahnung von Autos hast.
1. Antilag hat absolut nichts mit Turboloch zu tun. Antilag verbessert das Ansprechverhalten indem es den Turbo im Schub auf Drehzahl hält.
2. Versucht im Motorsport niemand das Turboloch wegzubekommen. Warum auch? Rennwagen schleichen nicht mit 3000rpm durch die Gegend.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir, haben wir den Beruf immerhin gelernt.



Um so schlimmer, dass ihr keine Ahnung habt... 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1. Antilag hat absolut nichts mit Turboloch zu tun. Antilag verbessert das Ansprechverhalten indem es den Turbo im Schub auf Drehzahl hält.
> .



Was er wiederum hier gerade wieder beweist.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Welche Frage? Dann kann ich ggf heute Abend drauf antworten wenn ich wieder zurück bin. Ich vermute aber es wird wieder eine BMW spezifische Frage sein, von irgendwelchen Sachen wo sich normalerweise kein Mensch drüber informiert?



Nene, nicht wirklich was BMW spezifisches.  Ich quote mich mal:



Zeiss schrieb:


> Mal was anspruchvolleres: wie kriegt man "am  einfachsten" raus, wieviel Platz zwischen dem Kolben und dem Ventil noch  vorhanden ist?
> 
> Hintergrund: Am Zylinderkopf wurden 0,7mm abgenommen um auf höhere  Verdichtung zu kommen. Mit der Seriennockenwelle funktioniert es  (Öffnungsw.: 248°, Spreizung E/A: 104°/108°, Hub 10,6mm, Hub OT 1mm).  Jetzt die Überlegung eine andere NWs zu verbauen mit den Werten:
> 
> ...



Danke Dir.


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Um so schlimmer, dass ihr keine Ahnung habt...
> 
> Was er wiederum hier gerade wieder beweist.



Ok



Zeiss schrieb:


> Nene, nicht wirklich was BMW spezifisches.  Ich quote mich mal:



Das hat dir doch TheBadFrag schon gut erklärt, viel anders kann man es nicht machen. Du könntest auch einfach den Motor von Hand durchdrehen und mit dem Endoskop in den Brennraum leuchten, ob du da jedoch ausreichend was siehst ist die nächste Frage.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das hat dir doch TheBadFrag schon gut erklärt, viel anders kann man es nicht machen. Du könntest auch einfach den Motor von Hand durchdrehen und mit dem Endoskop in den Brennraum leuchten, ob du da jedoch ausreichend was siehst ist die nächste Frage.



Ich hätte da noch eine andere Idee. Ein Klumpen Knettmasse auf den Kolben, Kopf mit Ventilen (Ventile geschlossen) drauf mit der alten Dichtung, die Kurbelwelle durchdrehen und dann die Dicke der Knettmasse an der Stelle wo die Ventile sind messen. Müsste doch auch gehen? Wird, glaube ich, bei den umgebauten Käfer-Motoren auch so gemacht. Nennt sich "Quetschkante messen" oder sowas.

Achso, noch eine Frage: Um wieviel setzt sich die ZKD, wenn man die Schrauben anzieht? Gibt es da ein Richtwert oder sowas?

Und noch eine Frage: bei sowas sind neue Kolbenringe Pflicht oder?


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2016)

Kommt drauf an was für eine Art von ZDK du verbaust, MKD setzen sich zum Beispiel gar nicht. Die normalen Metall-WeichStoff Dichtungen drücken sich da im Verhältniss mehr zusammen, aber auch die nicht viel. Einen Richtwert gibt es nicht, da jeder Hersteller seine ZKD Schrauben mit einem anderen Anzugmoment anzieht. Dann kommt es noch drauf an wieviel Schrauben es sind usw... 

Ansich müsste das mit deiner Knete funktionieren. Du könntest es auch vor dem umbauen messen. Einfach den ersten Zylinder auf OT drehen und durch den Kerzenschacht messen. Nach dem Umbau das gleiche, danach zieht du Wert A von Wert B ab und hast die Differenz.

Zur Sicherheit würde ich aber Seabound fragen, der scheint mehr Ahnung zu haben als ich.

Edit: 
Neue Kolbendichtungen sind nicht Pflicht, je nach Laufleistung würde ich aber drüber nachdenken. Gerade weil es nicht heißt das sie mit der neuen höheren Verdichtung immer noch komplett dicht sind. Wäre ärgerlich wenn alles zusammen gebaut ist, der Motor abgedrückt wird und du ein lustiges Flötkonzert aus deinem Ölmessstabgehäuse hörst. Wobei das dann irgendwann ein Rattenschwanz wird und du den kompletten Motor revidierst.


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2016)

Der VW Skandal ist eine Bagatelle!
Wieso geht man eigentlich ein so großes Risiko ein, wenn die saubere Lösung keine 380€ pro Fahrzeug kostet?


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was für eine Art von ZDK du verbaust, MKD setzen sich zum Beispiel gar nicht. Die normalen Metall-WeichStoff Dichtungen drücken sich da im Verhältniss mehr zusammen, aber auch die nicht viel. Einen Richtwert gibt es nicht, da jeder Hersteller seine ZKD Schrauben mit einem anderen Anzugmoment anzieht. Dann kommt es noch drauf an wieviel Schrauben es sind usw...



Es ist eine "normale" Dichtung, keine Metalldichtung.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ansich müsste das mit deiner Knete funktionieren. Du könntest es auch vor dem umbauen messen. Einfach den ersten Zylinder auf OT drehen und durch den Kerzenschacht messen. Nach dem Umbau das gleiche, danach zieht du Wert A von Wert B ab und hast die Differenz.



Stimmt, auch eine gute Idee.

Was sagst Du zu den Kolbenringen? Wenn die Ovalität der Zylinder im Toleranzbereich liegt, wird ggf nur "nachgehont".


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2016)

Wegen der Kolbenringe habe ich oben noch etwas dazu editiert.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Edit:
> Neue Kolbendichtungen sind nicht Pflicht, je nach Laufleistung würde ich aber drüber nachdenken. Gerade weil es nicht heißt das sie mit der neuen höheren Verdichtung immer noch komplett dicht sind. Wäre ärgerlich wenn alles zusammen gebaut ist, der Motor abgedrückt wird und du ein lustiges Flötkonzert aus deinem Ölmessstabgehäuse hörst. Wobei das dann irgendwann ein Rattenschwanz wird und du den kompletten Motor revidierst.



Die Maschine hat um die 175.000km runter. Das "honen" beim AluSil-Block ist auch nicht so einfach und macht auch nicht jeder. Also, die "00" Ringe und honen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der VW Skandal ist eine Bagatelle!
> Wieso geht man eigentlich ein so großes Risiko ein, wenn die saubere Lösung keine 380€ pro Fahrzeug kostet?



380(?)€ einsparen x 3 Millionen Fahrzeuge = 1,114 Milliarden € Gewinn.
...Riskoanlage, aber erstmal Gewinn.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 380(?)€ einsparen x 3 Millionen Fahrzeuge = 1,114 Milliarden € Gewinn.
> ...Riskoanlage, aber erstmal Gewinn.




Nun gibts seit gestern auch ne Klage von den Großanlegern gegen VW. Klagewert mehr als 3 Milliarden €. 

Auto: 
			    Milliardenklage wegen VW-Skandals - Wirtschaft - Aktuelle Wirtschafts- und Finanznachrichten - Augsburger Allgemeine

Mal gespannt, was da dabei rumkommt.


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 2. Versucht im Motorsport niemand das Turboloch wegzubekommen. Warum  auch? Rennwagen schleichen nicht mit 3000rpm durch die Gegend.



Turboloch hat doch nichts mit der Drehzahl zu tun ... 

Aber Hauptsache anderen unterstellen sie würden keine Ahnung haben. 


Langsam solltest du dich hier wirklich etwas mäßigen, deine permanenten Angriffe gegen andere User sind mittlerweile nicht mehr lustig. Ansonst sehen wir uns gezwungen weitergehende moderative Schritte einzuleiten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Fabelwerte gibt es sogar auf Youtube.
> 
> Verbrauch Audi A5 3.0 TDI @ 200km/h bei Regen - YouTube



Ein Momentanwert über 13sek ? Das ist ja mal sehr aussagekräftig 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin da bei *13-14 Liter* bei praktisch dem gleichen Motor, nur halt nen Octavia Combi.
> *Bei 130km/h sind es ca 7 Liter *und bei *80km/h 5,5-6 Liter*.
> Vor allem brauch ich keine 31km dazu fahren.
> 200km/h, gerade Strecke, Tempomat rein und Momentanverbrauch anzeigen lassen.



Dann scheint deine Messmethode wohl nicht ganz zu stimmen 
Der Luftwiderstand steigt exponentiell, also auch der Verbrauch. Dazu fettet ein Motor bei höher Last immer an, was den Verbrauch noch steigen lässt.
Deshalb sind deine Werte pysikalisch schon mal nicht erklärbar, außer es ging bergab.


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein Momentanwert über 13sek ? Das ist ja mal sehr aussagekräftig



Es sind alles Momentanwerte und Hochrechnungen.
Kenne kein realistisches Realszenario wo man 200 ueber die Distanz durchgehend von 100km fahren koennte.

Eventuell auf einem Pruefstand oder aehnlich simulieren? Waer das moeglich?
Wobei muss schon ein anderes Kaliber an Pruefstand sein. Fahrtwind, Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit, Temperatur, spielt ja alles mit eine Rolle.


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2016)

Du kennst so etwas nicht (ich auch nicht) aber Auto BILD kriegt das anscheinend hin: 


> Die Fahrten fanden auf einem 31 Kilometer langen Autobahnabschnitt ohne Tempolimit statt. Die Strecke hat nur leichte Gefälle- und Steigungspassagen. Tempo 200 wurde per Tempomat konstant gehalten. Zur Verbrauchsermittlung haben wir vor und nach der Messung akribisch vollgetankt sowie zum Vergleich die Bordrechner genullt.
> 
> Quelle: Das kostet Tempo 200 im kompakten Diesel und Benziner - autobild.de



Vielleicht sind sie an Heiligabend um 17 Uhr da lang gebrettert. Wer weiß...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du kennst so etwas nicht (ich auch nicht) aber Auto BILD kriegt das anscheinend hin:
> 
> 
> Vielleicht sind sie an Heiligabend um 17 Uhr da lang gebrettert. Wer weiß...



Nachts ist sowas überhaupt kein Problem 
Bei uns die A31 runter ins Ruhrgebiet kann man abends/nachts etwa. 200km lang problemlos mit >200km/h unterwegs sein.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein Momentanwert über 13sek ? Das ist ja mal sehr aussagekräftig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe auf YT nur das auf die Schnelle vom A5 3.0 TDI gefunden. Mein Wert kam auf einer Strecke von knapp 500km an einem Tag zustande. Glaub es oder nicht, wir fahren die Autos, nicht du.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann scheint deine Messmethode wohl nicht ganz zu stimmen
> Der Luftwiderstand steigt exponentiell, also auch der Verbrauch. Dazu fettet ein Motor bei höher Last immer an, was den Verbrauch noch steigen lässt.
> Deshalb sind deine Werte pysikalisch schon mal nicht erklärbar, außer es ging bergab.


Es ist also physikalisch nicht erklärbar, dass ich 20 Minuten mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit fahren kann und dann auf diese Werte komme?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Mein Wert kam auf einer Strecke von knapp 500km an einem Tag zustande. Glaub es oder nicht, wir fahren die Autos, nicht du.



Da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer begraben 
Also doch nur ein Durchnittsverbrauch bei einer 500km Fahrt, wo die 200km/h nicht ständig gehalten wurden.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es ist also physikalisch nicht erklärbar, dass ich  20 Minuten mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit fahren kann und dann auf  diese Werte komme?



Wenn die Strecke topfeben ist, dann nicht.
Oder deine MFA liegt mächtig daneben.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Die rechnet sehr genau.
Ca 80km/h wurden am Rhein entlang gefahren und die 130 bzw 200km/h auf der A5 Frankfurt Richtung Karlsruhe.
Ab Frankfurt, Flughafen vorbei hast du drei Spuren, ziemlich eben und kaum Kurven.
Aber anscheinend kann man erzählen was man will, es kann einfach nicht stimmen.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer begraben
> Also doch nur ein Durchnittsverbrauch bei einer 500km Fahrt, wo die 200km/h nicht ständig gehalten wurden.



Dauerhaft 200 wo es ging. Durch ständiges Hochbeschleunigen wäre der Verbrauch eher noch höher und nicht tiefer. Und das die Kiste bei 200 um die 9-9,5 Liter frisst ist Fakt. Dass dein BMW mit der supergeheimen Underground Map da nicht rankommt ist mir auch klar.


----------



## Seabound (16. März 2016)

Bei 200 ca. 10 Liter finde ich aber recht sparsam...


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

10 Liter Diesel kann hinkommen bei 200 mit einem modernen Fahrzeug. Mal schaun wann ich mal wieder nen Diesel hab, den ich fahren muss. Die 500km runter nach Stuttgart habe ich auch nie ansatzweise die 10L/100km geknackt, wenn ich zur Schulung war. Die modernen Diesel sich auf der Bahn echt sparsam, kann man nicht anders sagen. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Was er wiederum hier gerade wieder beweist.


Wie gut das du nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Turboloch und Turbo Ansprechverzögerung(Turbo Lag) kennst, aber mir unterstellen das ich keine Ahnung habe.  Naja wenn du meinst...



XE85 schrieb:


> Turboloch hat doch nichts mit der Drehzahl zu tun ...
> 
> Aber Hauptsache anderen unterstellen sie würden keine Ahnung haben.


Ich kanns dir auch gerne noch mal erklären.

Turboloch = Drehzahl bis wohin der Turbo bei Vollgas keinen Ladedruck aufbauen kann. (bei Serienautos meist extrem geringe Drehzahl, bei Sportfahrzeugen auch mal 4000-5000rpm)
Kann durch die Größe des Turbos, die Beschaffenheit des Ansaugsystems, den Hubraum und die Abgasanlage beeinflusst werden.

Turbolag = Ansprechverhalten(Zeit) bis wann der Turbo nach einer Schubphase den Ladedruck wieder aufgebaut hat.
Kann durch Schubumluftventil, Blow off, Anti-lag, Software, Größe des Laders, Volumen des Ladeluftsystems, Abgasanlage(Art des Krümmers, Abgasgegendruck...) und noch einigen Sachen mehr verändert werden.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine andere Idee. Ein Klumpen Knettmasse auf den Kolben, Kopf mit Ventilen (Ventile geschlossen) drauf mit der alten Dichtung, die Kurbelwelle durchdrehen und dann die Dicke der Knettmasse an der Stelle wo die Ventile sind messen. Müsste doch auch gehen? Wird, glaube ich, bei den umgebauten Käfer-Motoren auch so gemacht. Nennt sich "Quetschkante messen" oder sowas.
> 
> Achso, noch eine Frage: Um wieviel setzt sich die ZKD, wenn man die Schrauben anzieht? Gibt es da ein Richtwert oder sowas?
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: bei sowas sind neue Kolbenringe Pflicht oder?


Mit der Knetmasse geht das aber nur statisch zu messen. Wenn es eng wird, könnte es im Betrieb knallen. Käfer Motoren haben Stößelstangen, von daher entfällt dort fast komplett die Längung des Steuertriebs unter Last.

Bei einer ZKD am besten eine alte im noch eingebauten Zustand messen, wenn der Kopf noch nicht runter ist. Einfach ein Stück an der Seite wegpulen und auslehren. Dann hat man den Wert, auf den er sich maximal setzt.

Neue Kolbenringe würde ich nur in Verbindung mit neuen Kolben einbauen. Wenn die Honung am Block nichts hat, kann man den getrost einfach so weiter verwenden. Nochmal drüberhonen reibt nur die neuen Kolbenringe schneller auf. Da hat man eher einen Nachteil.


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Turboloch = Drehzahl bis wohin der Turbo bei Vollgas keinen Ladedruck  aufbauen kann. (bei Serienautos meist extrem geringe Drehzahl, bei  Sportfahrzeugen auch mal 4000-5000rpm)
> Kann durch die Größe des Turbos, die Beschaffenheit des Ansaugsystems, den Hubraum und die Abgasanlage beeinflusst werden.
> 
> Turbolag = Ansprechverhalten(Zeit) bis wann der Turbo nach einer Schubphase den Ladedruck wieder aufgebaut hat.
> Kann durch Schubumluftventil, Blow off, Anti-lag, Software, Größe des  Laders, Volumen des Ladeluftsystems, Abgasanlage(Art des Krümmers,  Abgasgegendruck...) und noch einigen Sachen mehr verändert werden.



Turbolag und Turboloch ist das gleiche, nur ist ersteres halt der englische Ausdruck, das sind keine 2 verschiedenen Dinge.  Ein Brite etwa kann mit "Turboloch" wahrscheinlich gar nichts anfangen.

Und das Turboloch hat einzig mit der Trägheit des Laders beim Lastwechsel zu tun, da dieser einfach nicht von gleich auf jetzt Ladedruck aufbauen oder abbauen kann. Und da ist es völlig unerheblich ob der Motor dabei mit 1000 oder 10000 upm läuft. Auch F1 Motoren können ein Turboloch haben. Aktuelle haben es nicht (oder kaum) da sie einen E-Turbo haben - der eine von vielen Maßnahmen ist um das Turboloch zu reduzieren.

Und das Turboloch kann man mit Maßnahmen die du erwähnt hast reduzieren. Aber niemals ist die Drehzahl ursächlich für ein Tuboloch. Deshalb ist auch die Aussage Sportwagen hätten kein Turboloch das man verhindern müsste weil die nicht mit 3000Upm fahren schlicht falsch. Die können es genauso haben.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

Also bei mir ist zu wenig Motordrehzahl=wenig Abgasstrom=wenig Laderdrehzahl=wenig Leistung=Turboloch.


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2016)

Ist auch richtig so. 

Jedoch verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht. Meine Karre hat auch ein ziemliches Turboloch, trotzdem absolut fahrbar im Alltag. Das selbe gilt auch für 600PS Autos... jeder der etwas anderes behauptet ist vermutlich noch nie so eine Kiste gefahren. Das sich so eine Möhre natürlich komplett anders fährt als ein Saugmotor ist klar. Von Unfahrbar sind solche Autos aber sehr weit entfernt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Turbolag und Turboloch ist das gleiche, nur ist  ersteres halt der englische Ausdruck, das sind keine 2 verschiedenen  Dinge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich sind das 2 verschiedene Dinge.
Ein kleiner Motor z.B. ein 2 Liter mit einem 80 mm Turbo kann bis keine Ahnung sagen wir mal 3500 rpm keinen Ladedruck erzeugen. Die Abgasmenge reicht nicht aus um den Turbo auf Drehzahl zu bringen.
Du hast dann einen Sauger bis 3500 rpm. In dem Bereich bis 3500 rpm hat man auch 0 Turbo lag, weil der Turbo ja noch keinen Druck erzeugt. Der Motor bekommt seine Luft alleine durch den Umgebungsdruck in den Zylinder.

Lässt man dann den Motor weiter hochdrehen, übersteigt die Abgasmenge einen Punkt, wo der Turbolader anfängt Druck zu erzeugen.(spool up) Dadurch das du mehr Luft in den Zylinder bekommst, wird die Abgasmenge ebenfalls um den Faktor 1+x größer, weil man ja immer mehr Abgas als Frischluft hat. Der Turbo dreht immer weiter hoch, weil er immer mehr Abgas bekommt. Das geht dann bis zu dem Punkt, wo das MSG das Wategate öffnet und Abgas neben dem Turbo herleitet, weil sich sonst der Ladedruck bis unendlich steigern würde.


Das Turbo lag beschreibt was ganz anderes. Du beschleunigst grade mit den gleichen Auto(2L, 88mm Turbo) und schaltest bei 9000rpm in den nächsten Gang. Kein Powershift, sondern ganz normal mit Fuß vom Gas. Der Motor hat nach dem loslassen der Kupplung 6000rpm, also komplett im Boost Bereich, wo der Turbo Ladedruck erzeugen kann. Wenn du jetzt aber wieder aufs Gas gehst, dann passiert erstmal nicht viel. Der Turbo hat die Drehzahl verloren und die aufgestaute Luft vor der Drosselklappe ist mitlerweile auch weg. Jetzt dauert es meist 0,5-2 Sekunden bis der Turbo wieder Drehzahl hat und der Motor wieder seine maximale Leistung abgibt.


Das sind 2 total unterschiedliche Vorgänge, die man total verschieden kompensieren muss.
Die Übersetzungen sind übrigens:
Turbo Lag = Turbo Ansprechverzögerung
Boost threshold = Turbo Loch


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist zu wenig Motordrehzahl=wenig  Abgasstrom=wenig Laderdrehzahl=wenig Leistung=Turboloch.



Wenig Drehzahl heisst ja nicht automatisch wenig Leistung, das hängt von der Konstruktion des Motors ab, Schiffsdiesel haben 50000PS - bei 120UPM (da fehlt keine 0). Die müssten dann ja ein permanentes Turboloch haben.

Das was man beim PKW im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich merkt ist die dort niedrigere Leistung. Die merkt man aber bei einem Sauger umso mehr wenn du bei dem bei 1500UPM auf Gas trittst kommt quasi nichts.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das 2 verschiedene Dinge.
> Ein kleiner Motor z.B. ein 2 Liter mit einem 80 mm Turbo kann bis keine  Ahnung sagen wir mal 3500 rpm keinen Ladedruck erzeugen. Die Abgasmenge  reicht nicht aus um den Turbo auf Drehzahl zu bringen.



Der Abgasdruck (der für die Drehzahl des Turbos entscheidend ist) eines Motors ist nicht von der Drehzahl sondern vom Lastzustand abhängig. Mehr Last = höhere Expansion bei der Verbrennung = höherer Abgasdruck = höhere Laderdrehzahl.

Die Abgasmenge hat damit nichts zu tun, denn wenn die Abgasmenge höher ist, dann ist auch die einströmende Luft in den Motor mehr - schließlich hat ein Motor immer die gleiche Zahl an Ansaug und Auspufftakten.

Und der Turbo arbeitet nicht bis zu einer gewissen Drehzahl als Sauger sonder so lange bis genug Abgasdruck vorhanden ist um den Lader so anzutreiben das Ladedruck entsteht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lässt man dann den Motor weiter hochdrehen, übersteigt die Abgasmenge  einen Punkt, wo der Turbolader anfängt Druck zu erzeugen.



Wenn der Motor weiter hochdreht dann muss auch mehr Luft in den Motor, durch Drehzahl entsteht also kein Ladedruck.

Damit sollte jezt auch dir klar sein das Turboloch nichts mit Drehzahl zu tun hat.


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2016)

Mal ein Einwurf vom Ingeniör aus der Automobilwelt: Das Turboloch ist tatsächlich ein vom Abgasstrom abhängiger Effekt, der nur bei niedrigen Motordrehzahlen auftreten kann. Grund ist schlichtweg ein zu geringer (Abgas-)Massenstrom um die Turbine auf Nenndrehzahl und damit zu ordentlicher Verdichtung (Nennladedruck) zu bringen. Steigende Drehzahlen führen unabhängig des Lastzustands zu höheren Volumenströmen und damit dem Entfall dieser Schwachstelle. Genau genommen ist sie Stand heute bei Serienfahrzeugen aber auch gar keine wirkliche Schwachstelle mehr, da die Turbos eher auf gutes Ansprechverhalten bei niedrigen Touren ausgelegt werden und wenn es sein muss einfach noch nen großer Lader für höheren Drehzahlungen und Leistungen in Registeraufladung dazu kommt (bspws. der gute alte 3 Liter Bi-TDI). > Das wirkt sich aufgrund kleinerer Massen übrigens auch auf das Ansprechverhalten (Neudeutsch und viel cooler "Lag"...) günstig aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mal ein Einwurf vom Ingeniör aus der Automobilwelt: Das Turboloch ist tatsächlich ein vom Abgasstrom abhängiger Effekt, der nur bei niedrigen Motordrehzahlen auftreten kann. Grund ist schlichtweg ein zu geringer (Abgas-)Massenstrom um die Turbine auf Nenndrehzahl und damit zu ordentlicher Verdichtung (Nennladedruck) zu bringen. Steigende Drehzahlen führen unabhängig des Lastzustands zu höheren Volumenströmen und damit dem Entfall dieser Schwachstelle. Genau genommen ist sie Stand heute bei Serienfahrzeugen aber auch gar keine wirkliche Schwachstelle mehr, da die Turbos eher auf gutes Ansprechverhalten bei niedrigen Touren ausgelegt werden und wenn es sein muss einfach noch nen großer Lader für höheren Drehzahlungen und Leistungen in Registeraufladung dazu kommt (bspws. der gute alte 3 Liter Bi-TDI). > Das wirkt sich aufgrund kleinerer Massen übrigens auch auf das Ansprechverhalten (Neudeutsch und viel cooler "Lag"...) günstig aus.


Für den Leihen eventuell ein wenig kompliziert, aber sehr gut ausgedrückt.


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2016)

Bis auf die Drehzahlungen - Was ist hat mich denn da geritten....


----------



## Anticrist (16. März 2016)

Spielt das bei Automatikgetrieben auch eine Rolle?

Der Erklärung nach ja, richtig? Wie macht sich das bei hochmotorigen Fahrzeugen bemerkbar, einfach nur, das ein bisschen der Schub fehlt, nachdem die Automatik schaltet?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend kann man erzählen was man will, es kann einfach nicht stimmen.



Weil es halt technisch noch nicth möglich ist 
Frage, warum sollten die Testwerte der AB so extrem daneben liegen ?



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Und das die Kiste bei 200 um die 9-9,5 Liter frisst ist Fakt. Dass dein  BMW mit der supergeheimen Underground Map da nicht rankommt ist mir auch  klar.



Kommt er auch nicht, da kein Diesel. btw. mit der Map läuft er unter Teillast minimal sparsamer als mit der OEM Map.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Spielt das bei Automatikgetrieben auch eine Rolle?
> 
> Der Erklärung nach ja, richtig? Wie macht sich das bei hochmotorigen Fahrzeugen bemerkbar, einfach nur, das ein bisschen der Schub fehlt, nachdem die Automatik schaltet?


Automatik hat in Sachen Turbo Ansprechverhalten einen großen Vorteil gegenüber Schaltern. Beim Automat bleibt der Motor wärend des Schaltens ja weiter unter Last. Das bedeutet der Turbo bekommt weiterhin viel Abgas und verliert die Drehzahl nicht.
Moderne Motoren gehen zwar alle vom Gas beim Schaltvorgang aber trotzdem liegt noch ziemlich viel Last an. Eventuell kann man es ein wenig merken, dass die Leistung erst kurz nach dem Schaltvorgang wiederkommt.

Am Turboloch ändert es nichts. Wenn dein Motor bei Vollgas bis xxxx rpm kein Ladedruck erzeugt, dann macht er das sowohl beim Schalter, als auch beim Automat.


Generell gibt es kaum ein Serienauto das ein so extrem ausgeprägtes Turboloch hat, wie ein stark getuntes Fahrzeug. Auch beim Ansprechverhalten haben die Hersteller es quasi immer so im Griff das einem nicht der Kopf an die Kopfstütze knallt, wenn der Turbo plötzlich wieder hochdreht.


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2016)

Wir sprechen da von einem Drehzahl-/Lastzustand, in den dich der anständige Schaltautomat nie schicken wird - nämlich genau dem, wo der aufgeladene Motor weitestgehend als klassischer Sauger fungiert. Für heutige Motoren bedeutet das plump ausgedrück bei Leerlaufdrehzahl den Gashahn auf. Bei alten Turbomotoren ist das noch sauber erfahrbar, wenn man mal ab 1000 UPM voll durchlatscht - da dauert es dann einige Zeit und zusätzliche UPM, bis der Ladedruck überhaupt aufgebaut wird bzw. werden kann. Heute ist das so oder so alles deutlich weicher gespült und mit Automaten eigentlich gar kein Thema mehr.


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2016)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mal ein Einwurf vom Ingeniör aus der  Automobilwelt: Das Turboloch ist tatsächlich ein vom Abgasstrom  abhängiger Effekt, der nur bei niedrigen Motordrehzahlen auftreten kann.  Grund ist schlichtweg ein zu geringer (Abgas-)Massenstrom um die  Turbine auf Nenndrehzahl und damit zu ordentlicher Verdichtung  (Nennladedruck) zu bringen. Steigende Drehzahlen führen unabhängig des  Lastzustands zu höheren Volumenströmen und damit dem Entfall dieser  Schwachstelle.



Tut mir leid, auch wenn du Ingineur bist, aber diese Aussage kann ich nicht teilen, warum: Wenn die Drehzahl höher ist dann ist der Abgasvolumenstrom höher, soweit stimme ich dir zu. Aber gleichzeitig ist auch die Luftmenge die in den Motor rein muss höher, Abgas wird ja im Motor nicht erzeugt, wie auch. 

Das bis zum Einsetzen des Turbo Boost nach dem Gasgeben die Drehzahl steigt ist klar, tut sie ja bei einem Sauger auch, aber nicht durch die höhern Abgasstrom (der ja gleichzeitig auch mehr Luft auf der Eingangsseite bedeutet) sondern schlicht der höhere Abgasdruck, also die schneller entweichenden Abgase sorgen für den schnelleren Lauf des Turbos. Das hat aber nichts mit der Drehzahl zu tun, wie erwähnt baut auch ein Schiffsdiesel bei 120Upm Ladedruck an seinem Turbo auf. Und genauso hast du dieses Problem bei einem Motor mit 10000Upm.


----------



## Anticrist (16. März 2016)

Nochmal ne Frage von einem Auto-Idioten... Optisches "Tuning" für Mercedes, wohin geh ich da ? Brabus, Mansory, Noname.. oder einfach dahin wo mir die Optik der Anbauteile am Besten gefällt?

PS: was ist eine Downpipe?


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, auch wenn du Ingineur bist, aber diese Aussage kann ich nicht teilen, warum: Wenn die Drehzahl höher ist dann ist der Abgasvolumenstrom höher, soweit stimme ich dir zu. Aber gleichzeitig ist auch die Luftmenge die in den Motor rein muss höher, Abgas wird ja im Motor nicht erzeugt, wie auch.
> 
> Das bis zum Einsetzen des Turbo Boost nach dem Gasgeben die Drehzahl steigt ist klar, tut sie ja bei einem Sauger auch, aber nicht durch die höhern Abgasstrom (der ja gleichzeitig auch mehr Luft auf der Eingangsseite bedeutet) sondern schlicht der höhere Abgasdruck, also die schneller entweichenden Abgase sorgen für den schnelleren Lauf des Turbos. Das hat aber nichts mit der Drehzahl zu tun, wie erwähnt baut auch ein Schiffsdiesel bei 120Upm Ladedruck an seinem Turbo auf. Und genauso hast du dieses Problem bei einem Motor mit 10000Upm.


Wo wird denn bei deinem Auto das Abgas erzeugt?
Also bei mir macht das der Motor.

Zum Thema Schiffsdiesel:
Jetzt überleg, wenn der nur mit 60rpm laufen würde.


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, auch wenn du Ingineur bist, aber diese  Aussage kann ich nicht teilen, warum: Wenn die Drehzahl höher ist dann  ist der Abgasvolumenstrom höher, soweit stimme ich dir zu. Aber  gleichzeitig ist auch die Luftmenge die in den Motor rein muss höher,  Abgas wird ja im Motor nicht erzeugt.


Du hast da aber eine hinsichtlich eines definierten Arbeitsbereichs ausgelegte  Strömungsmaschine vor dir. Diese glieder sich in Arbeitsmaschine  (Verdichter) und Kraftmaschine (Turbine). Diese Bereiche sind bei einem Industriediesel gewiss ein anderer (auch hinsichtlich Drehzahl), wie bei einem Automotor. Der Vergleich mit 120 UPM hinkt.

 Es gibt nunmehr einen  Arbeitsbereich für das Gerät, welcher nach unten hin durch das Verhalten der Kraftmaschine begrenzt wird.  Hier kann die Turbine aufgrund eines zu geringen Massenstroms nicht  arbeiten, d.h. sie wird keine Nenndrehzahl aufbauen und damit kann die  Arbeitsmaschine am anderen Ende der Welle auch nichts verdichten. Bei  höheren Drehzahlen ist immer ausreichend Strömung an der Turbine  vorhanden, sodass auch jede Menge proportional zunehmender Massenstrom  am Verdichter verarbeitet werden kann > Die Maschine ist  arbeitsfähig.

BTW: Bei hohen Drehzahlen kommt heute das Abgas-Wastegate zum Einsatz, welches den Abgasstrom teilweise und gesteuert am Lader vorbeileitet (!), da der Massenstrom für den Lader hier schon zu groß wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage von einem Auto-Idioten... Optisches "Tuning" für Mercedes, wohin geh ich da ? Brabus, Mansory, Noname.. oder einfach dahin wo mir die Optik der Anbauteile am Besten gefällt?
> 
> PS: was ist eine Downpipe?


Optik würde ich das nehmen was gefällt aber halt kein China Pfusch. Ich hab auf der Arbeit schon öfter Sachen von Brabus, Piecha, Carlsson und Lorinser verbaut. War alles total ok und qualitativ gut. Die Anleitungen von Brabus sind in Farbe. 

Downpipe ist das Rohr vom Turbo zum Kat/MSD.




XE85 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, auch wenn du Ingineur bist, aber diese  Aussage kann ich nicht teilen, warum: Wenn die Drehzahl höher ist dann  ist der Abgasvolumenstrom höher, soweit stimme ich dir zu. Aber  gleichzeitig ist auch die Luftmenge die in den Motor rein muss höher,  Abgas wird ja im Motor nicht erzeugt, wie auch.


Allein durch das erwärmen der Luft von mehreren 100 Grad, wird ist das Abgasvolumen immer deutlich größer als das Ansaugvolumen. Somit "erzeugt" man im Motor immer wesentlich mehr Abgasvolumen. Je mehr der Motor belastet ist, desto mehr Abgas "erzeugt" man, weil die Effizienz sinkt.

Für einen kleinen Motor ist es selbst bei völlig geöffneter Drosselklappe nicht möglich bis zu einer bestimmten Drehzahl genug Abgas zu "erzeugen", um einen großen Turbo auf Drehzahl zu bekommen. Da kann man noch so lange Vollgas fahren oder anfetten bis ultimo, der Turbo wird so niemals Ladedruck erzeugen. Erst wenn man mit der Drehzahl nach oben geht und somit eine Möglichkeit schafft mehr Abgasstrom zu erzeugen(durch den häufigeren Gaswechsel) kann der Turbo dann irgendwann hochdrehen.
Ist der Turbo erstmal auf Drehzahl, erzeugt er sich quasi selber mehr Abgas, weil der Motor ja immer mehr Frischluft reingedrückt bekommt.


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn bei deinem Auto das Abgas erzeugt?
> Also bei mir macht das der Motor.



Abgas entsteht aber nicht ohne das vorher Luft und Krafstoff rein kommen. Es ist ein Umwandlungsprodukt. 



McZonk schrieb:


> Du hast da aber eine hinsichtlich eines  definierten Arbeitsbereichs ausgelegte  Strömungsmaschine vor dir.



Eben genau das ist der Punkt, es kommt darauf an wie der Arbeitsbereich definiert ist. Deshalb kann man nicht sagen das hohe Drehzahlen automatisch kein Turboloch hervorbringen. Denn das hängt davon ab in welchem Arbeitsbereich der Motor konstruiert ist. Es gibt Motoren die bei 120 Upm kein Turboloch haben und es kann welche geben (F1) die bei 10000 eines haben (oder hätten wenn der E-Turbo nicht wäre).



McZonk schrieb:


> BTW: Bei hohen Drehzahlen kommt heute das Abgas-Wastegate zum Einsatz,  welches den Abgasstrom teilweise und gesteuert am Lader vorbeileitet  (!), da der Massenstrom für den Lader hier schon zu groß wird.



Ein Westgate hat auch ein Schiffsdiesel weil auch bei dem der Abgasstrom zu groß werden kann. 

Das das Westgate bei hoher Drehzahl aufmacht liegt ja nur daran das bei höherer Drehzahl auch mehr Leistung benötigt wird um diese Drehzahl zu halten, daher hat man auch mehr Expansion und mehr Abgasdruck. Aber auch das kann man nicht pauschal sagen das es bei xy Upm auftritt, auch das hängt von der Konstruktion des Motors ab und kann nicht pauschalisiert werden.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Abgas entsteht aber nicht ohne das vorher Luft und Krafstoff rein kommen.


Ach ne.
Was passiert denn beim Anlassen eines Motors?


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Eben genau das ist der Punkt, es kommt darauf an wie der Arbeitsbereich definiert ist. Deshalb kann man nicht sagen das hohe Drehzahlen automatisch kein Turboloch hervorbringen. Denn das hängt davon ab in welchem Arbeitsbereich der Motor konstruiert ist. Es gibt Motoren die bei 120 Upm kein Turboloch haben und es kann welche geben (F1) die bei 10000 eines haben (oder hätten wenn der E-Turbo nicht wäre).


DA gebe ich dir Recht, jedoch hinkt der Vergleich eines Schiffdiesels mit dem Verbrenner eines Straßen- bzw. F1-Fahrzeugs (sehr artähnlich!) doch etwas und die Physik besagt eben dass höhere Drehzahlen generell eher zu hohen Massenströmen (in Bezug auf den Hubraum) führen, da häufigerer Gaswechsel im Motor stattfindet. Also: Das Turboloch existiert für einen sauber ausgelegten Motor NUR in Bereich kleinster Drehzahlen. Ob das nun 800 UPM beim Mittelklasse-Otto oder 2.500 UPM im F1 Triebwerk sind - in Relation bleiben es niedrige Drehzahlen fürs Aggregat.


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn beim Anlassen eines Motors?



Was soll da schon großartig passieren, der Motor wird vom Starter gedreht, dadurch saugt er Luft an, arbeitet also wie ein Kompressor, und dann kommt Krafstoff dazu bis der Motor von selbst läuft. Zumindest sehr verinfach ausgedrückt, denn das hängt natürlich davon ab ob es ein Diesel, Vergaser oder Einspritzer ist. Verstehe den Sinn der Frage allerdings nicht ganz.



McZonk schrieb:


> DA gebe ich dir Recht, jedoch hinkt der Vergleich  eines Schiffdiesels mit dem Verbrenner eines Straßen- bzw. F1-Fahrzeugs  (sehr artähnlich!) doch etwas ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, der Vergleich mit dem Schiffsdiesel sollte auch nur als extremes Beispiel dienen das man das mit der Drehzahl nict so pauschal sagen kann.



McZonk schrieb:


> Also:  Das Turboloch existiert für einen sauber ausgelegten Motor NUR in  Bereich kleinster Drehzahlen. Ob das nun 800 UPM beim Mittelklasse-Otto  oder 2.500 UPM im F1 Triebwerk sind - in Relation bleiben es niedrige  Drehzahlen fürs Aggregat.



Dazu muss man aber auch sagen das man beim Gasgeben bei höherer Drehzahl auch in einem ganz anderen Bereich der Leistungskurve landet als bei niedriger. Die Leistungskurve ist ja nicht linear. Das führt natürlich dazu das sich das gefühlte Turboloch (beim selben Motor!) in niedrigen Drehzahlen natürlich größer anfühlt als bei hohen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. März 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Abgas wird ja im Motor nicht erzeugt, wie auch.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo wird denn bei deinem Auto das Abgas erzeugt?
> Also bei mir macht das der Motor.





XE85 schrieb:


> Abgas entsteht aber nicht ohne das vorher Luft und Krafstoff rein kommen.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn beim Anlassen eines Motors?





XE85 schrieb:


> Was soll da schon großartig passieren, der Motor wird vom Starter gedreht, dadurch saugt er Luft an, arbeitet also wie ein Kompressor, und dann kommt Krafstoff dazu bis der Motor von selbst läuft. Zumindest sehr verinfach ausgedrückt, denn das hängt natürlich davon ab ob es ein Diesel, Vergaser oder Einspritzer ist. Verstehe den Sinn der Frage allerdings nicht ganz.



Guck dir deine erste Aussage an


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2016)

Ja, erzeugt ist hier vielleicht unglücklich gewählt. Ich wollte damit ausdrücken das keine Abgase aus dem Motor kommen ohne das vorher etwas in den Motor rein kommt - explizit Luft und Krafstoff, ohne diese beiden Komponenten (und einer Verbrennung) gibt es auch keine Abgase, da Energie schließlich nicht erzeugt werden kann, sondern nur umgewandelt. Und der Motor wandelt eben die in Krafstoff und Luft enthaltene Energie in Bewegung, Wärme und Abgas um. Und das was den Turbolader antreibt ist ja nichts anderes als die Energie des ausströmenden Abgases.

Ich hätte die Aussage mit "sondern wandelt Krafstoff und Luft in ..." ergänzen sollen damit es klarer ist.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Neue Kolbenringe würde ich nur in Verbindung mit neuen Kolben einbauen.



Warum das? Die Kolben verschleißen ja _normalerweise_ nicht. Die Ringe sind doch das, was am meisten im Gefüge Zylinder/Kolben/Kolbenringe verschleißt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nochmal drüberhonen reibt nur die neuen Kolbenringe schneller auf. Da hat man eher einen Nachteil.



Wieso? Wenn ich nochmal drübergehe und neue Ringe verbaue, habe ich quasi den Neuzustand. Vorausgesetzt die Kolben sind okay.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum das? Die Kolben verschleißen ja _normalerweise_ nicht. Die Ringe sind doch das, was am meisten im Gefüge Zylinder/Kolben/Kolbenringe verschleißt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso? Wenn ich nochmal drübergehe und neue Ringe verbaue, habe ich quasi den Neuzustand. Vorausgesetzt die Kolben sind okay.


Na klar verschleißen Kolben, man kann sogar gut ein Tragbild erkennen bei Motoren mit vielen Kilometern. Aber Kolben und Ringe sollten min. 300-400k mitmachen.

Nein, beim Honen wird die Zylinderwandung ziemlich stark aufgeraut. Es gibt spezielle Schleifmethoden, die einen frisch gehonten Motor quasi "eingelaufen" einschleifen. Allerdings können das nicht so viele Motoreninstandsetzer. Ab Werk wird das bei einigen Herstellern auch gemacht. Wenn man auf einen frisch gehonten Zylinder neue Kolbenringe macht, schleift sich in der Einlaufphase ganz gut Material von den Ringen.
Hat man jetzt aber einen gelaufenen Block, ist dieser schon wunderbar glatt. Wenn die Zylinderlaufbahn kein schlechtes Tragbild hat, dann braucht man den Block durch das Honen auch nicht wieder aufzurauen. Dann lieber nur neue Ringe, die laufen dann gleich auf der schönen glatten Lauffläche.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

Du hast schon mitgekriegt, dass es sich um einen AluSil Block dreht? Nicht, dass wir aneinander vorbei reden. Da wird ja nicht gehont, wie man es von den Graugußblöcken kennt.

Die Frage bei nur neuen Ringen, welche Größe. Original (= neu) oder die für's erste Nachhonen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

Aso dann ist es ja ein beschichteter Block. Wir verwenden glaub ich Lokasil. Da ist ja garkeine "Honung" vorhanden. Die Zylinderlaufbahn ist komplett glatt. Das auf jeden Fall so lassen und nichts dran machen. Diese Beschichtungen können sogar ziemliche Riefen haben, ohne das es bedenklich ist. Erst wenn da richtig Materialabtrag ist, sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Ich hab noch keinen Motor gesehen, wo diese Beschichtung je verschlissen war. Meistens sind ein paar Miniriefen drin, die aber nicht weiter stören.

Ringe wenn auf jeden Fall die Originalen. Wenn du die für die erste Bearbeitungsstufe nimmst, bekommst du auf der ersten Autobahnfahrt mächtige Probleme. Baut man einen Stufe 1 Ring in einen unbearbeiteten Zylinder, passt das Stoßspiel nicht mehr. Dann wird die Kiste warm und der Ring fängt an zu klemmen. Das könnte dann einen Kolbenringbruch nach sich ziehen oder heftigen Ölverbrauch.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

NEIN, es ist KEIN beschichteter Block. Dieser Mythos hält sich wohl extrem hartnäckig und ist absoluter Bullshit. 

AluSil ist was anderes als LokaSil.

AluSil steht für Aluminium-Silizium (bzw. AlSi17Cu4Mg um ganz genau so zu sein). Dabei ist die eigentliche Aluminiumlegierung mit 17% Silizium angereichert, ist also übereutektisch. Hat man so ein Block gegossen, werden die Zylinder direkt ins Alu gebohrt. Danach kommt das Honen (die Siliziumkristalle werden geschnitten) und danach das Freilegen. Beim Freilegen wird etwas Alu zwischen den Silizium-Kristallen weg geätzt (Läpppaste und Filzleisten) oder mechanisch abgetragen, sodass die Kristalle (Berge) aus dem Alu (Täle) rausragen.

Honung ist da vorhanden, jedoch anders (kein Kreuzschliff) als bei den Graugussmotoren. Einpaar bei uns haben beim Motorüberholen die Zylinder ausgemessen, nach 250 bis 300 tkm Verschleiß innerhalb der Toleranz... Ist mal eine Ansage.

LokaSil ist eine Standartlegierung (beispielsweise AlSi9Cu3), die lokal (soll heißen nur dort, wo sie Kontakt zu den Kolben und Kolbenringen hat, also die Lauffläche) mit Silizium angereichert wird, deswegen auch der Name. Dabei werden Formkörper verwendet, die in die Gießform eingesetzt werden und erst dann gegossen wird. 

Für den Motor gibt es drei Sätze Ringe: 0, 00 und +0,25mm. Die 0 sind die, die ab Werk verbaut werden in den neuen Motor, die 00 sind die für den ersten Nachschliff und dann halt die +0.25 wenn gebohrt wurde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

Bei uns in den Unterlagen wird immer von Beschichtung gesprochen, was es ja auch ansich ist. Eine andere Oberfläche auf einem Grundmaterial. Ob die nun aus dem Grundmaterial entsteht ist ja erstmal egal.

Wenn man sich die Oberfläche mit dem blosen Auge anguckt, dann ist da bei den Daimlermotoren gar kein Schliff zu erkennen. Ist auch vom Anfassen her super glatt.

Das der Block nach 300tkm noch in der Toleranz ist, ist für mich nix besonderes. Außer bei richtig alten Motoren habe ich noch nie einen Block zum Instandsetzer geben müssen. Waren alle noch fast auf dem Neuwert.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

Nochmal, es ist keine Beschichtung. Beschichtung ist eine dünne Schicht von einem anderen Material auf dem Grundmaterial. Bei LokaSil ist eine Buchse, die beim Gießen eingelassen wird. Wenn Benz so ein Verfahren Beschichtung nennt, ist es einfach nur falsch, mehr nicht.

Du hast schon mitgekriegt, dass wir von einem Motor reden, der Mitte der 80er entwickelt wurde?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

Sollte nicht der Motor von dem 7er raus? Hmmm muss ich über die Tage irgentwie verpeilt haben.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2016)

Vom 8er, nicht 7er.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2016)

Hattest du eigentlich schonmal geguckt ob es Erfahrungswerte gibt welcher Sprit nach der Verdichtungserhöhung ausreicht? Geht 98er noch oder muss es schon min. 100/102 Oktan sein?


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das kann ich leicht beantworten. Ich hab mich vor einiger Zeit entscheiden müssen ob ich entweder (für meine Verhältnisse) viel Geld verdienen wollte (ca. 250.000 im Jahr), wofür ich aber hätte andere arbeitslos machen müssen, oder selbst gehe und wieder deutlich weniger verdiene.
> Optimieren von Arbeitsabläufen und damit wegrationalisieren von Stellen anderer. (Beim letzten Job ging's darum kurzfristig 200, im laufe von fünf Jahren aber knapp 1300 Stellen zu kürzen. Einer der betroffenen wäre ein alter Freund gewesen. Ich hab mich für mein Gewissen entschieden und das macht sich natürlich nicht so gut in der Wirtschaft.



Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte den Job angenommen. Macht doch keinen Unterschied, ob ich meinen alten Kumpel feuere oder das wer anders tut.

Bin gestern auf dem Spreewaldring gefahren und ich lebe noch xD Dem Auto ist auch nichts passiert, obwohl ich zum ersten Mal Rennstrecke und auch im Grenzbereich gefahren bin. Ich war bestimmt nicht so schnell, dass ich an die Rekorde rankommen würde, aber es hat Spaß gemacht xD Ich hatte die ganze Rennstrecke für mich alleine. War sonst auch nur ein Motorradfahrer da, der aber schon runter war, als ich gefahren bin.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Luftwiderstand steigt exponentiell, also auch der Verbrauch.


Der Luftwiderstand steigt quadratisch (v^2) mit der Geschwindigkeit, nicht exponentiell (a^v mit a Element der reellen Zahlen und a>1). Das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied. Sonst würden die meisten Autos nicht mal 50 km/h schaffen, abgesehen davon, dass die Einheit nicht stimmen würde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. März 2016)

Wie kommts eigentlich das du auf dem Spreewaldring fährst (ist nur ein paar Kilometer von mir weg)? Berliner? Oder gar Spreewälder?


----------



## Zeiss (17. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hattest du eigentlich schonmal geguckt ob es Erfahrungswerte gibt welcher Sprit nach der Verdichtungserhöhung ausreicht? Geht 98er noch oder muss es schon min. 100/102 Oktan sein?



Es geht sogar noch 95er. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, nach -0,7mm vom Kopf lande ich bei ziemlich genau 9,5:1.


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie kommts eigentlich das du auf dem Spreewaldring fährst (ist nur ein paar Kilometer von mir weg)? Berliner? Oder gar Spreewälder?


Potsdamer. Sind ja nur 75 km bis dahin und ich hab gestern auch nur 27 Liter oder so verbraucht xD 15 Liter auf 100 km im Durchschnitt, erscheint mir recht wenig für meine Fahrweise auf der Rennstrecke und auf der Autobahn...

Ich frage mich, ob der Spreewaldring mit einem schnelleren Auto mehr Spaß macht, geht da ja eher um die Kurven, wirklich schnell wird man ja nicht (140 km/h oder so mit meinem 192 PS BMW E46). Ich hol mir später aber wohl trotzdem den E92 M3 und fahr dann vielleicht mal auf der Nordschleife.

Ist schon anders, auf einer Rennstrecke zu fahren. Ich musste mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, vor der Kurve stärker zu bremsen, statt früher vom Gas zu gehen, um Sprit zu sparen und die Bremsen zu schonen, wie im Straßenverkehr. Und beim Rausfahren in die Boxengasse hab ich aus Reflex geblinkt xD


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Spreewaldring is doch nur ne bessere Kartbahn ^^ 

Aber besser als nix.


----------



## JaniZz (17. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> .Und beim Rausfahren in die Boxengasse hab ich aus Reflex geblinkt xD



 haha 

Das gleiche würde mir auch passieren!  

Ich hätte auch die ganze zeit schlechtes gewissen,  wegen dem Material Verschleiß...


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2016)

Es sind Autos, die müssen sowas aushalten.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Und wenn nicht, holt sie halt der Bongard... Zumindest am Ring ^^


----------



## Revoller (17. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Potsdamer. Sind ja nur 75 km bis dahin und ich hab gestern auch nur 27 Liter oder so verbraucht xD 15 Liter auf 100 km im Durchschnitt, erscheint mir recht wenig für meine Fahrweise auf der Rennstrecke und auf der Autobahn...
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob der Spreewaldring mit einem schnelleren Auto mehr Spaß macht, geht da ja eher um die Kurven, wirklich schnell wird man ja nicht (140 km/h oder so mit meinem 192 PS BMW E46). Ich hol mir später aber wohl trotzdem den E92 M3 und fahr dann vielleicht mal auf der Nordschleife.
> 
> Ist schon anders, auf einer Rennstrecke zu fahren. Ich musste mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, vor der Kurve stärker zu bremsen, statt früher vom Gas zu gehen, um Sprit zu sparen und die Bremsen zu schonen, wie im Straßenverkehr. Und beim Rausfahren in die Boxengasse hab ich aus Reflex geblinkt xD




Wie es gibt noch Leute die blinken können? Wahnsinn!
Dachte Blinker sind heutzutage nicht mehr Serienmäßig verbaut


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Tja, einige Spezialisten hier im Thread benutzen die Blinker sogar mit Absicht nicht. Trotz dass dies gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (17. März 2016)

Dafür sehe ich aber in letzter Zeit wieder häufiger den Unsinn, beim Reinfahren in einen Kreisverkehr nach links zu blinken. 


Btw: 11 Grad und strahlender Sonnenschein. Die Winterreifen müssen runter.
Aber war klar, dass ich mich den ganzen Winter über nicht um meine Sommerräder gekümmert habe. Richtig saubermachen, auch innen und aufpolieren.

Wie immer.


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Dafür sehe ich aber in letzter Zeit wieder häufiger den Unsinn, beim Reinfahren in einen Kreisverkehr nach links zu blinken.


Nach links? Wo zum Teufel wollen die denn hin?


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Tja, einige Spezialisten hier im Thread benutzen die Blinker sogar mit Absicht nicht. Trotz dass dies gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist...



Und dafür blinkst Du lt. eigener Aussage von Deiner Arbeitsstelle bis nach Hause durchgehend, weil Du offenbar "zu müde" bist.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Besser so, als garnicht.


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Dafür sehe ich aber in letzter Zeit wieder häufiger den Unsinn, beim Reinfahren in einen Kreisverkehr nach links zu blinken.



Kannst ja mal die anderen trollen und beim Reinfahren nach rechts blinken 

Bin mir sicher das diese Vorschriften kaum noch bekannt sind, wann ueberall geblinkt werden muss und wann nicht.
Genauso mit vielen anderen Verkehrsregeln.

Ich muss gestehen das ich letztens an ein Schild geraten bin, mit dem ich nichts anfangen konnte, weil wahrscheinlich zu wenig gesehen, trotz ueber 20 Jahren Fahren.


Stellt sich hier die Frage ob ein Fuehrerschein generell mit einem Verfallsdatum versehen werden sollte, wo man zum Auffrischen Pruefungen ablegen sollte.
Fuer manche Altersgruppen wird ja sowas immer wieder gefordert.

Gilt natuerlich nicht fuer die Forenuser hier. Genauso andere Autofahreliten sollten davon befreit sein


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Ich blink auch immer, wenn ich in nen Kreisverkehr reinfahre. Dachte, dass muss so


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich blink auch immer, wenn ich in nen Kreisverkehr reinfahre. Dachte, dass muss so


Man blinkt, wenn man wieder rausfährt....


----------



## meik19081999 (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich blink auch immer, wenn ich in nen Kreisverkehr reinfahre. Dachte, dass muss so



Wäre überraschend wenn du im Kreisverkehr woanders hinfahren würdest, als rechts 

Ergibt doch sinn, dass man kein Blinker setzen muss, wo man auch nicht wo anders als eine Richtung fahren kann ^^

Habe endlich angefangen mit meinem Führerschein \o/


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Tja, einige Spezialisten hier im Thread benutzen die Blinker sogar mit Absicht nicht. Trotz dass dies gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist...



Und du bringst durch deine Dummheit und geistig nicht vorhandene Reife, andere Menschen in Lebensgefahr, wirst von LKW Fahrern verkloppt, fährst gegen Häuserwände weil du zu blöd zum einparken bist und blinkst Kilometer lang sinnlos in der Gegen rum. So hat jeder seine Defizite...

Ich hoff das nächste mal rettet die Rennleitung dir nicht den Arsch, wenn dich mal wieder ein LKW aufmischt weil du eine dicke Lippe riskiert hast.


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2016)

Wenn ich die erste Ausfahrt nehmen, dann hab ich den Blinker teilweise auch schon beim reinfahren an,


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich blink auch immer, wenn ich in nen Kreisverkehr reinfahre. Dachte, dass muss so



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, eine Karte von den Mods zu kassieren, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen: Findest Du das lustig, was Du hier so an Posts ablässt? Willst Du uns einfach nur trollen oder tickst Du wirklich so?


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und du bringst durch deine Dummheit und geistig nicht vorhandene Reife, andere Menschen in Lebensgefahr, wirst von LKW Fahrern verkloppt, fährst gegen Häuserwände weil du zu blöd zum einparken bist und blinkst Kilometer lang sinnlos in der Gegen rum. So hat jeder seine Defizite...
> 
> Ich hoff das nächste mal rettet die Rennleitung dir nicht den Arsch, wenn dich mal wieder ein LKW aufmischt weil du eine dicke Lippe riskiert hast.



Mit deinem ganzen Aufgerege, bekommst du irgendwann mal noch nen Herzinfarkt... Tztztz  Das kann nicht gesund sein. 





keinnick schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, eine Karte von den Mods zu kassieren, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen: Findest Du das lustig, was Du hier so an Posts ablässt? Willst Du uns einfach nur trollen oder tickst Du wirklich so?



Wieso ne Karte, du hast mich doch nicht beschimpft...

Und zum Blinken, ich blinke halt gerne. Eigentlich blinke ich bei jedem Richtungswechsel. Ob Kreisel rein, oder raus, Ob links abbiegen oder rechts. Einfach ja zum Blinken sagen, dann passieren auch nicht so viele Unfälle.


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mit deinem ganzen Aufgerege, bekommst du irgendwann mal noch nen Herzinfarkt... Tztztz  Das kann nicht gesund sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Verhalten an einem Kreisverkehr ist aber nunmal vorgeschrieben. :/

Außerdem heißt es, dass das Blinken nicht zu Verwechslungen führen darf.


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Und zum Blinken, ich blinke halt gerne.



Du willst doch nur allen anderen im Straßenverkehr zeigen das Renault auch seit neuestem optische Blinksignale serienmaessig verbaut!
Ich finde so aktive Werbung gut


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das Verhalten an einem Kreisverkehr ist aber nunmal vorgeschrieben. :/
> 
> Außerdem heißt es, dass das Blinken nicht zu Verwechslungen führen darf.



Ich hab doch nur Spaß gemacht. Wobei es mir manchmal sicher auch mal passiert, dass ich beim Einfahren in den Kreisel blinke. Das geb ich offen zu. Manchmal fährt man halt auch mal recht gedankenverloren durch die Gegend. 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur allen anderen im Straßenverkehr zeigen das Renault auch seit neuestem optische Blinksignale serienmaessig verbaut!
> Ich finde so aktive Werbung gut




Genau! Ich blinke gerne und ausgiebig, weil ich's jetzt auch kann...


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Manchmal fährt man halt auch mal recht gedankenverloren durch die Gegend.



Etwas was wohl nicht allzuviele zugeben wuerden!


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Ich hab das häufiger mal, dass ich mich an Streckenteile, die ich gefahren bin, nicht mehr erinnern kann. Gerade Strecken, die man häufig fährt und die man automatisiert hat. Das ist aber wohl kein seltenes Phänomen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hol mir später aber wohl trotzdem den E92 M3 und fahr dann vielleicht mal auf der Nordschleife.



Gerade das würde ich nicht machen. Wenn du mit einem PS starken Auto und mit sehr wenig Erfahrung auf der Rennstrecke unterwegs ist, versaust du dir deinen Fahrstil 
Am besten mit <200PS bei einem normalen Fahrzeug anfangen, damit man erst mal lernt, das Fahrzeug schnell und im Grenzbereich zu fahren. 



Magogan schrieb:


> Und beim Rausfahren in die Boxengasse hab ich aus Reflex  geblinkt xD



Ist doch normal und auf vielen Trackdays auch Pflicht.



Riverna schrieb:


> Es sind Autos, die müssen sowas aushalten.



Nein, 95% der normalen und sportlichen Fahrzeuge sind nicht für den Rennstreckenbetrieb ausgelegt.


----------



## aloha84 (17. März 2016)

Naja kommt drauf an was man unter "Rennstreckenbetrieb" versteht.
Es ist ja ein Unterschied ob ich mich 15-30 *Minuten* zügig auf einer Strecke *ausprobiere*, oder *30 Runden im Grenzbereich "voll Hahn"* in z.B.: Oschersleben die Bestzeit knacken will.
Ich will damit nur sagen, ein normales Straßenauto geht von "ich fahr heute mal auf einer Rennstrecke rum" nicht gleich kaputt. Die Menge macht das Gift......Verschleiß.^^


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

15-30 Minuten? Mach das mal am Stück mit ner Serienbremse in Hockenheim. Und wenn du so langsam fährst, dass du keinen Verschleiß hast, dann hast du auf der Strecke nix verloren, bzw. stellst ne Gefahr für die anderen Fahrer dar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> 15-30 Minuten? Mach das mal am Stück mit ner Serienbremse in Hockenheim.



Mit einer vernünftigen Bremsbelüftung und nicht allzu hoher Außentemperatur geht das 
Der Verschleiß ist nur recht hoch.
Bei vielen überhitzt die Bremse auch bei langsamer Fahrweise, weil vor den Kurven nicht hart und kurz gebremst wird, sondern nur leicht und lange. Das kann keine Bremsanlage ab.


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit einer vernünftigen Bremsbelüftung und nicht allzu hoher Außentemperatur geht das .




Er sprach von nem Serienfahrzeug.

Wenn die vernünftige Bremsbelüftung serienmäßig ist, isses natürlich was anderes. 

Aber Hockenheim GP Kurs macht trotzdem jede Serienbremse nach ein paar Runden platt. Und die Reifen kaputt. 

Da kühlt sogar die DTM die Bremsen zusätzlich mit Wassereinspritzung.


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nein, 95% der normalen und sportlichen Fahrzeuge sind nicht für den Rennstreckenbetrieb ausgelegt.



Und dieses Wissens nimmst du woher? 
Wir sind schon mit einigen Fahrzeugen über diverse Rennstrecken gefahren und bis auf Serienbremsanlagen haben die Autos nie irgend ein Problem gemacht. Und die Bremsen sind meistens von schlechter Fahrweise zu heiß geworden. Ein Auto muss das aushalten, da lass ich auch an meiner Meinung nicht rütteln.


----------



## Captn (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Genau! Ich blinke gerne und ausgiebig, weil ich's jetzt auch kann...



Solange du nicht zu denen gehörst, die auf der Autobahn das Blinken beim Spurwechsel weglassen, ist das ja noch verkraftbar .


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2016)

Er vergisst gelegentlich das Bremsen, mal brettert er in ein Stauende, mal in eine Hauswand. Also der ganz normale Alltag... aber hey... er blinkt dabei.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und dieses Wissens nimmst du woher?
> Wir sind schon mit einigen Fahrzeugen über diverse Rennstrecken gefahren und bis auf Serienbremsanlagen haben die Autos nie irgend ein Problem gemacht. Und die Bremsen sind meistens von schlechter Fahrweise zu heiß geworden. Ein Auto muss das aushalten, da lass ich auch an meiner Meinung nicht rütteln.



Ist halt meine Meinung und auch die Meinung von vielen, die Ahnung vom Motorsport haben.
Meistens fängt es schon beim Fahrwerk und der Kühlung vom Diff, Getriebe etc an.


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2016)

Meint ihr, mein Auto hält 30 Minuten auf dem Spreewaldring aus? Ich hab 5x 15 Minuten gekauft und wollte die letzten 4x 15 Minuten in 2x 30 Minuten fahren...


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meint ihr, mein Auto hält 30 Minuten auf dem Spreewaldring aus? Ich hab 5x 15 Minuten gekauft und wollte die letzten 4x 15 Minuten in 2x 30 Minuten fahren...



Wird sich zeigen. Wichtig ist halt, die Mühle kaltzufahren. Stell das Ding nicht direkt nach dem Turn aufem Parkplatz ab. Das macht dir die Bremsen kaputt, wenn die noch heiss sind. Bleib am Besten auch von den Rattersteinen/Kerbs weg. Und natürlich von den Leitplanken ;0)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meint ihr, mein Auto hält 30 Minuten auf dem Spreewaldring aus? Ich hab 5x 15 Minuten gekauft und wollte die letzten 4x 15 Minuten in 2x 30 Minuten fahren...



Wenn ich mir das Layout angucke eher nicht. Das Auto wird's mitmachen, die Bremsanlage auch, die Reifen werden aber sehr schnell überhitzen, vorallem an der VA (wenn du normale Reifen fährst).


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es geht sogar noch 95er. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet  habe, nach -0,7mm vom Kopf lande ich bei ziemlich genau 9,5:1.


Inkl. der Verdichtungserhöhung nur 9,5:1? Was hat der denn Serie?  Wäre im Serienzustand ja bestens dazu geeignet den mit 2 dicken Turbos auszustatten. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an was man unter "Rennstreckenbetrieb" versteht.
> Es ist ja ein Unterschied ob ich mich 15-30 *Minuten* zügig auf einer Strecke *ausprobiere*, oder *30 Runden im Grenzbereich "voll Hahn"* in z.B.: Oschersleben die Bestzeit knacken will.
> Ich will damit nur sagen, ein normales Straßenauto geht von "ich fahr heute mal auf einer Rennstrecke rum" nicht gleich kaputt. Die Menge macht das Gift......Verschleiß.^^


Bis auf die Bremse und das Getriebe halten Straßenautos das sehr gut aus. Die Serienbremse raucht sofort weg, wenn man versucht flott zu fahren. Ich kenne kein Serienauto, was man volles Rohr mit der Standardbremse fahren kann. Ausnahmen sind da echte Sportwagen und Porsche.



Magogan schrieb:


> Meint ihr, mein Auto hält 30 Minuten auf dem  Spreewaldring aus? Ich hab 5x 15 Minuten gekauft und wollte die letzten  4x 15 Minuten in 2x 30 Minuten fahren...


Kommt drauf an, wie schnell du fährst. Ist ja nen langsamer Kurs, von daher immer ein Auge auf die Temperaturen haben. Die Bremse dürfte recht schnell zu warm werden, wenn du es richtig fliegen lässt.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nein, 95% der normalen und sportlichen Fahrzeuge sind nicht für den Rennstreckenbetrieb ausgelegt.


Dem würde ich so in etwa zustimmen. Quasi immer ist der Knackpunkt die Bremse. Ist bei jedem normalen Auto für den Rennbetrieb zu klein.
Wenn man nur mit 85% fährt, mag es noch gehen aber sobald man versucht richtig flott zu sein, geht einem die Bremsleistung flöten.


----------



## turbosnake (17. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bremse und das Getriebe halten Straßenautos das sehr gut aus. Die Serienbremse raucht sofort weg, wenn man versucht flott zu fahren. Ich kenne kein Serienauto, was man volles Rohr mit der Standardbremse fahren kann. Ausnahmen sind da echte Sportwagen und Porsche.


Sind für dich Porsche keine echten Sportwagen?
Oder glaubst das ein Cayenne sowas mitmachen würde?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2016)

Nein, Porsche hat generell rennstreckenfähige Bremsen verbaut. Das ist quasi eine Firmenphilosophie von denen.
Bei anderen Herstellern haben nur die absoluten Sportwagen auch anständige Bremsen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein, Porsche hat generell rennstreckenfähige Bremsen verbaut. Das ist quasi eine Firmenphilosophie von denen.
> Bei anderen Herstellern haben nur die absoluten Sportwagen auch anständige Bremsen.



Genau


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein, Porsche hat generell rennstreckenfähige Bremsen verbaut. Das ist quasi eine Firmenphilosophie von denen.
> Bei anderen Herstellern haben nur die absoluten Sportwagen auch anständige Bremsen.



Hüstel* Nein. Die Keramikbremsen von Porsche, bzw. Keramikbremsen allgemein sind nicht rennstreckentauglich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hüstel* Nein. Die Keramikbremsen von Porsche, bzw. Keramikbremsen allgemein sind nicht rennstreckentauglich.



Doch, sind sie. Nur wenn man meint im ABS bremsen zu müssen, zerlegen die sich ziemlich flott.


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hüstel* Nein. Die Keramikbremsen von Porsche, bzw. Keramikbremsen allgemein sind nicht rennstreckentauglich.


Warum?


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum?



Die Bremsscheiben, wenn sie heiß sind, werden sehr spröde. Es reicht, dass man einmal durchs Kiesbett fährt, und alle vier Bremsscheiben sind durch die Steinschläge vom Kies kaputt. Ein teurer Spaß. 

Porsche bietet deswegen bei Trackdays oder Clubsportveranstaltungen einen Tauschservice an. Kunden können von Porschemechanikern vor Ort und vor Beginn der Veranstaltung die Keramikscheiben gegen Stahlscheiben tauschen lassen.


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Layout angucke eher nicht. Das Auto wird's mitmachen, die Bremsanlage auch, die Reifen werden aber sehr schnell überhitzen, vorallem an der VA (wenn du normale Reifen fährst).


Hab zumindest die teuren Reifen von Michelin (Winter) bzw. Continental (Sommer), also kein Billigzeug... Dann fahr ich eben 4x 15 Minuten, muss nur mal schauen, wen ich noch als Beifahrer mitnehmen kann, das macht mehr Spaß, wenn die Angst bekommen xD

Aber 15 Minuten sollte das Auto wieder durchhalten? Hat ja gestern auch gepasst. Muss ich wohl nur mal schauen, ob die Bremsen nicht zu stark abgenutzt sind...

Oder zwischendurch abkühlen lassen und z.B. Kart fahren nebenan? Oder was essen oder was weiß ich... Aber wie lange muss das abkühlen?


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Was hast du denn für ein Auto?


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2016)

BMW E46 325 Ci Coupé


----------



## Seabound (17. März 2016)

Na das wird schon gehen. Bremsen sind halt der Schwachpunkt. Aber das sind sie ja bei jedem Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2016)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oder zwischendurch abkühlen lassen und z.B. Kart fahren nebenan? Oder was essen oder was weiß ich... Aber wie lange muss das abkühlen?


3-5 km fahren reicht um ein Auto kalt zu bekommen. Anhalten und abstellen ist immer ungut.

Gegen das Überhitzen der Bremsen kann man nichts tun, außer langsamer machen. Die kann man nicht wirklich abkühlen, weil sie sofort wieder auf Temperatur sind nach ein paar Bremsungen.


----------



## Zoon (17. März 2016)

So zur Abwechslung wieder etwas Musik auffe Ohren  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4fZiXd17Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeiss (17. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Inkl. der Verdichtungserhöhung nur 9,5:1? Was hat der denn Serie?



Er hat 8,8:1 serie.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wäre im Serienzustand ja bestens dazu geeignet den mit 2 dicken Turbos auszustatten.



Ich mag keine Atemhilfen. Und wenn, dann Kompressor und kein Turbo.


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist halt meine Meinung und auch die Meinung von vielen, die Ahnung vom Motorsport haben.
> Meistens fängt es schon beim Fahrwerk und der Kühlung vom Diff, Getriebe etc an.



Kann ich wie gesagt nicht bestätigen, mein oller Almera ist komplett Serie und macht diesbezüglich gar keine Probleme. Gut der ist aber auch höllisch langsam...


----------



## Zeiss (17. März 2016)

Die BMW-Bremse war schon immer für den Ar***, empfindlich wie Sau, nicht standfest und etc. Mittlerweile haben sie es aber gut im Griff, so ab E65/E60... Aber die E39, E46 und Konsorten kannst hacken.


----------



## Anticrist (17. März 2016)

Auf sowas hätte ich dann ab August auch mal Bock, kann ich mir das mit nem SUV erlauben?


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2016)

Die Bremsen habe ich ja direkt im ersten Posting raus genommen, die sind in der Tat bei fast keinem Auto Rennstrecken tauglich. Der Rest war bisher nie ein Problem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Auf sowas hätte ich dann ab August auch mal Bock, kann ich mir das mit nem SUV erlauben?


Warum nicht? Ist nicht das ideale Gerät für die Aufgabe aber Spaß bringts immer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die BMW-Bremse war schon immer für den Ar***, empfindlich wie Sau, nicht standfest und etc. Mittlerweile haben sie es aber gut im Griff, so ab E65/E60... Aber die E39, E46 und Konsorten kannst hacken.



Wobei bei BMW viele Bremsen an der VA Plug and Play sind.
An meinem E36 z.B. die Bremse vom E46 330i/d
Beim 1er/3er E8x/E9x die große Performance Bremse vom F3x 3er oder halt die normale PP Bremse, die etwas kleiner ist aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. März 2016)

Haste beim 200sx auch, kannst einfach fix die vom r33 ranzimmern.


----------



## Revoller (18. März 2016)

Erstes Bildchen von meinem Sommerflitzer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab Mai mit H-Zulassung auf deutschen Straßen unterwegs!


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Erstes Bildchen von meinem Sommerflitzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt brauchst nur noch ein Auto mit dem du den ziehen kannst. Wuerd bissi Rostschutz und Farbe auch vertragen


----------



## Revoller (18. März 2016)

Der brauch nich gezogen werden, der fährt selbst.
Farbe? Ich find das Gold-Metallic garnich so schlecht und Rostschutz bekommt er auch komplett, soll ja noch 50-60 weitere Jahre fahren der Toyota!


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

Wusst ich doch das du nicht den Anhaenger gemeint haben kannst!


----------



## Revoller (18. März 2016)

Einer muss sich ja um richtige Autos kümmern, is ja auch noch richtiges autofahren ohne elektronische Helfer.
Dafür aber heute noch voll alltagstauglich und auf Langstrecken auch recht sparsam, knapp über 6l für ne 1.6er Maschine find ich nich verkehrt und ich trete durchaus auch mal aufs Gas

Mein roter hat schon ein paar Geschwister getroffen letztes Jahr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähnlich dürfte es 1984 auch beim Toyota Händler ausgesehen haben


----------



## aloha84 (18. März 2016)

Kann eine Glühbirne (Bremsleuchte) "W16W" auch mal "teildefekt" sein?
So ca. einmal die Woche leuchtet die hinten rechts nicht, wenn ich dann von außen mal gegen klopfe geht sie meistens gleich wieder.
Hatte sie auch schon mal ausgebaut und wieder reingesetzt (hätte ja sein können, dass sie nicht richtig sitzt).......tja und jetzt 1,5 Wochen später --> "Bremslicht prüfen".
Ich werd nachher mal ne neue holen........es finds trotzdem komisch, dass ich die immer wieder zum leuchten kriege.
Ich hab auch schon an einen Kabelbruch gedacht.......allerdings hatte das Kabel meinen "Wackeltest" (Frau steht auf Bremse, während ich das Anschlusskabel bewege) anstandslos bestanden, also kein Flackern oder Ausfall.
Komisch........oder kann so ne Leuchte einfach mal "ne Macke" haben?
//
Kontakte an Lampe und in Rückleuchte sahen unauffällig aus, also nix vergammelt, feucht, verbogen oder sonstiges......halt "wie neu".


----------



## dsdenni (18. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kann eine Glühbirne (Bremsleuchte) "W16W" auch mal "teildefekt" sein?
> So ca. einmal die Woche leuchtet die hinten rechts nicht, wenn ich dann von außen mal gegen klopfe geht sie meistens gleich wieder.
> Hatte sie auch schon mal ausgebaut und wieder reingesetzt (hätte ja sein können, dass sie nicht richtig sitzt).......tja und jetzt 1,5 Wochen später --> "Bremslicht prüfen".
> Ich werd nachher mal ne neue holen........es finds trotzdem komisch, dass ich die immer wieder zum leuchten kriege.
> ...


Hat ein Kumpel mit seiner Bremsleuchte auch..bisschen klopfen und schon gehts wieder. Denke aber das es da am Sockel liegt halt Wackelkontakt


----------



## aloha84 (18. März 2016)

Muss mal schauen ob ich nahher noch dazu komme, wenn nicht wird es erst morgen was.
Das blöde ist, dass ich zum testen eine zweite Person brauche die die Bremse betätigt, während ich hinten "rumwackle" und teste.*grummel*


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Backstein, Holzklotz oder ähnliches könnten da helfen.


----------



## aloha84 (18. März 2016)

Ja weiß ich doch.....muss mal schauen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. März 2016)

Du musst einfach schneller nach hinten laufen, die glimmt etwas nach 

(Kann sein, dass ich das hier aus dem Thread habe. Bin mir nicht sicher. Fand ich aber witzig, als ich das die Tage gelesen/gehört habe)


----------



## dsdenni (18. März 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Du musst einfach schneller nach hinten laufen, die glimmt etwas nach
> 
> (Kann sein, dass ich das hier aus dem Thread habe. Bin mir nicht sicher. Fand ich aber witzig, als ich das die Tage gelesen/gehört habe)


Dazu gab es doch auch mal ein Video[emoji38]


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Erinnert mich an:
Geht der Blinker?
Geht, geht nicht, geht, geht nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2016)

Wenn wir schon bei Blinkern sind , bei dem SLK von meinem Dad spinnen die Blinker. 

Es ist so, wenn man den Blinker rechts setzt, ist alles wie es sein soll. Biegt man jetzt ab und stellt die Räder wieder gerade, geht der Blinker allerdings nicht aus, sondern blinkt auf einmal nach links. Ab und zu ist es auch so, wird der Blinker rechts gesetzt während man noch gerade aus fährt, blinkt der Wagen etwa so:  Rechts, Rechts, Links, Links, Rechts, Rechts,Rechts,... 

Passiert jetzt nicht jedesmal, aber kommt schon des öfteren vor. Woran kann das liegen? Eher im Bereich des Hebels, oder tiefer im Auto versteckt? 

Gruß Seeefe


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

In die Werkstatt fahren?
Oder warte auf thebadfrag, den Benz Experten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kann eine Glühbirne (Bremsleuchte) "W16W" auch mal "teildefekt" sein?


Gegenklopfen kann den Faden in der Lampe ohne Probleme erstmal wieder zusammenschweißen. Immer wenn ne Lampe direkt beim Tüv kaputt geht einfach 2, 3 mal gegenklopfen und sagen: Geht doch!  



Seeefe schrieb:


> Passiert jetzt nicht jedesmal, aber kommt schon des öfteren vor. Woran  kann das liegen? Eher im Bereich des Hebels, oder tiefer im Auto  versteckt?


Springt der Kombischalter dann auch über in die andere Stellung? Hört sich rein von der Beschreibung nach nem ausgenuckelten Kombischalter an. Lieber zu Daimler damit, freie Buden machen in einem Zug öfter auch schonmal den Lenkwinkelsensor kaputt, weil die keinen Sperrstift haben, den sie reinmachen können.  Dann kommt immer: "Wir haben nichts gemacht, das ESP ging zufällig seit der Reparatur nicht mehr!"


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2016)

Hey Leute, stimmt es, dass man die Alufelgen nicht mehr in Form (mit Erwärmen) biegen darf? Sowas hat ein Kumpel von mir die Tage mal gemeint.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Leute, stimmt es, dass man die Alufelgen nicht mehr in Form (mit Erwärmen) biegen darf? Sowas hat ein Kumpel von mir die Tage mal gemeint.



Ächz, grad ausem Büro heim gekommen und dann schon gleich solche Fragen. 

Also, die Dinger kannste Biegen, wie du willst. Mit Gewalt in die Ursprungsform zurückbiegen, kein Thema. Alufelgen können sowas ab.  Am Besten aber, sehr heiss machen und das Alu einschmelzen. Dann kann man sich seine Wunschfelge quasi  selbst basteln. Einfach in ne beliebige Form gießen und über nacht auf dem Fensterbrett (wie ein Kuchen) aushärten lassen. Mit der Form kann man nach Gusto experimentieren. Gibt tolle Ergebnisse.


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Leute, stimmt es, dass man die Alufelgen nicht mehr in Form (mit Erwärmen) biegen darf? Sowas hat ein Kumpel von mir die Tage mal gemeint.



Sollte wohl (in gewissen Grenzen) möglich sein, wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe: Seiten & Hohenschlage - Aluklinik Mertens - Felgenreparatur und Prufung



Seabound schrieb:


> Ham wir schon wieder Puls? Warum? Die Frage von Zeiss war ironisch gemeint, warum soll ich dann nicht mit Ironie antworten? Kein Aufreger...



Ich lese in seiner Frage keine Ironie.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sollte wohl (in gewissen Grenzen) möglich sein, wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe: Seiten & Hohenschlage - Aluklinik Mertens - Felgenreparatur und Prufung
> 
> 
> 
> Ich lese in seiner Frage keine Ironie.



Hoffentlich schon. Ansonsten ist die Frage ziemlich idiotisch. 


Aber irgend ein Felgendoc zimmert dir die Felge natürlich schon wieder zurecht.    




keinnick schrieb:


> Sollte wohl (in gewissen Grenzen) möglich sein, wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe:



Aus deinem Link: 


"Selbstverständlich beheben wir auch starke Deformationen, die sofort erkennbar sind."

Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, wie er sein Leben aufs Spiel setzt... Hoffentlich nur das eigene.  Kaputte Felgen gehören getauscht. Und wenn man sich die entsprechenden neuen Felgen zum Auto nicht leisten kann, sollte man sich vielleicht mal kurz Gedanken darüber machen, ob man ggf. das falsche Auto fährt.


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2016)

Sagt "Mister: ich kaufe mir billige Felgen für den Winter, da ich sie eh ständig beim einparken schrotte". Hey, ganz ehrlich. In letzter Zeit lässt Du hier einen ziemlichen Mist ab. Wenn Du nichts beitragen kannst / willst oder nur trollen willst, dann nutze doch die Zeit für sinnvollere Dinge oder sieh Dich schon mal nach neuen Felgen um. Die nächsten werden bestimmt bald benötigt. 

Und nur FYI: Nicht jeder fährt 100 Euro ATU-Felgen. Eine Felgenreparatur kann sich durchaus lohnen. Muss ich Dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ächz, grad ausem Büro heim gekommen und dann schon gleich solche Fragen.
> 
> Also, die Dinger kannste Biegen, wie du willst. Mit Gewalt in die  Ursprungsform zurückbiegen, kein Thema. Alufelgen können sowas ab.  Am  Besten aber, sehr heiss machen und das Alu einschmelzen. Dann kann man  sich seine Wunschfelge quasi  selbst basteln. Einfach in ne beliebige  Form gießen und über nacht auf dem Fensterbrett (wie ein Kuchen)  aushärten lassen. Mit der Form kann man nach Gusto experimentieren. Gibt  tolle Ergebnisse.



Bist Du eigentlich völlig bescheuert??? Halt einfach Deine dämliche Fresse  



Seabound schrieb:


> Ham  wir schon wieder Puls? Warum? Die Frage von Zeiss war ironisch gemeint,  warum soll ich dann nicht mit Ironie antworten? Kein  Aufreger...



An der Frage war GAR NICHTS ironisch...



keinnick schrieb:


> Und nur FYI: Nicht jeder fährt 100 Euro ATU-Felgen. Eine Felgenreparatur kann sich durchaus lohnen. Muss ich Dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht sagen.



Eine Felge liegt bei 550€ und die sind extrem wertstabil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Leute, stimmt es, dass man die Alufelgen nicht mehr in Form (mit Erwärmen) biegen darf? Sowas hat ein Kumpel von mir die Tage mal gemeint.



Hast du ein Bild von der LM Felge?


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2016)

Verboten ist es nicht Felgen wieder richten zu lassen (bis zu welchem Grad aber kann ich nicht sagen). Ich persönlich bin aber nicht der Fan davon, hätte Angst das die Felge genau an dieser Stelle irgendwann mal bricht. Und solange die Felge keine Unsummen kostet würde ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und sie erneuern. Wobei es natürlich drauf ankommt wie groß der Schaden am Ende überhaupt ist. Vieles kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen richten (lassen).


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild von der LM Felge?



Leider nicht. Die Felge wurde vom Vorbesitzer gerichtet, das sieht man an der Verfärbung.



Riverna schrieb:


> Verboten ist es nicht Felgen wieder richten zu  lassen (bis zu welchem Grad aber kann ich nicht sagen). Ich persönlich  bin aber nicht der Fan davon, hätte Angst das die Felge genau an dieser  Stelle irgendwann mal bricht. Und solange die Felge keine Unsummen  kostet würde ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und sie erneuern. Wobei es  natürlich drauf ankommt wie groß der Schaden am Ende überhaupt ist.  Vieles kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen richten (lassen).



Ja, die strukturelle Schwächung ist denkbar. Deswegen auch die Frage.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Die Felge wurde vom Vorbesitzer gerichtet, das sieht man an der Verfärbung


Meine Ehrliche Meinung, ich würde die LM Felge ersetzen.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sagt "Mister: ich kaufe mir billige Felgen für den Winter, da ich sie eh ständig beim einparken schrotte". Hey, ganz ehrlich. In letzter Zeit lässt Du hier einen ziemlichen Mist ab. Wenn Du nichts beitragen kannst / willst oder nur trollen willst, dann nutze doch die Zeit für sinnvollere Dinge oder sieh Dich schon mal nach neuen Felgen um. Die nächsten werden bestimmt bald benötigt.
> 
> Und nur FYI: Nicht jeder fährt 100 Euro ATU-Felgen. Eine Felgenreparatur kann sich durchaus lohnen. Muss ich Dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht sagen.



Ist doch einfach egal, wie teuer die Felge ist. Wenn sie strukturelle Schäden hat, gehört sie getauscht. Gerade bei teuren Felgen. Da man in der Regel davon ausgehen muss, dass teure Felgen eher filigran und leicht gebaut sind, würde sich gerade hier aus Sicherheitsgründe eine Reparatur noch weniger anbieten als bei ner Billigfelge. Ist doch komplett Schwachsinn, selbst wegen ner zurechtgebogener 1000 € Felge, sein Leben zu riskieren. Zumal der Zeiss ja nicht gerade ein Auto mit wenig PS hat, wie ich seinen Posts entnehme. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> An der Frage war GAR NICHTS ironisch...



Ok, hab ich dann missverstanden. Kann passieren. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Eine Felge liegt bei 550€ und die sind extrem wertstabil.



Das ist natürlich ein riesen Argument, um die Felge von nem Hinterhofpfuscher für 200 € wieder  zurecht biegen zu lassen. Aber hey, er druckt dir bestimmt ein Gutachten aus. Das ist alles total sicher! *â€‹*




Zeiss schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Die Felge wurde vom Vorbesitzer gerichtet, das sieht man an der Verfärbung.




Oh Gott, oh Gott, oh Gott! Viel Glück!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

Hier mal eine kleine Info http://www.bvsk.de/fileadmin/download/Instandsetzung-von-Leichtmetallfelgen-2008.pdf


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Info http://www.bvsk.de/fileadmin/download/Instandsetzung-von-Leichtmetallfelgen-2008.pdf



Danke Dir. Da steht alles, was ich wissen wollte.  Muss mal schauen, ob es die vordere oder hintere ist.


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Da steht alles, was ich wissen wollte.  Muss mal schauen, ob es die vordere oder hintere ist.



Da hast du doch schon die Antwort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[


----------



## Cleriker (18. März 2016)

Er hat doch auch geschrieben, dass er darin seine Antworten gefunden hat...


----------



## Seabound (18. März 2016)

In der Tat!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach egal, wie teuer die Felge ist. Wenn sie strukturelle Schäden hat, gehört sie getauscht. Gerade bei teuren Felgen. Da man in der Regel davon ausgehen muss, dass teure Felgen eher filigran und leicht gebaut sind, würde sich gerade hier aus Sicherheitsgründe eine Reparatur noch weniger anbieten als bei ner Billigfelge. Ist doch komplett Schwachsinn, selbst wegen ner zurechtgebogener 1000 € Felge, sein Leben zu riskieren. Zumal der Zeiss ja nicht gerade ein Auto mit wenig PS hat, wie ich seinen Posts entnehme.



Sehe ich auch so.
Und soweit ich informiert bin, verbietet OZ und ich glaube auch BBS das Reparieren von größeren Beschädigungen an den Felgen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2016)

Ich hab schon ein paar mal Felgen zum Instandsetzen weggegeben. Das lohnt aber nur, wenn es richtig teure sind und die Beschädigung gering ist. Bei Alu wär ich nen bischen vorsichtig, das ist nach dem Zurückbiegen nicht mehr all zu stabil. Edelstahl oder Titan geht aber gut.

Bei mehrteiligen Felgen ist es meist am einfachsten wenn das kaputte Teil einfach gewechselt wird.


----------



## Zeiss (19. März 2016)

Hier war doch jemand, der einen Volvo fährt? Welchen hat er und wer war das?

Mein Frauchen denkt langsam Gedanken über ein neues Auto nach. Es soll ein großer Kombi werden. Im Moment hat sie einen Zafira A. Wir haben uns bei Autoscout24 Volvo V79 P26 (2000 bis 2007 gebaut) und hat uns gefallen. Da bekommt man schon sehr schöne Exemplare zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Ich kenne Volvo eigentlich als sehr zuverlässig und robust. Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hier war doch jemand, der einen Volvo fährt? Welchen hat er und wer war das?
> 
> Mein Frauchen denkt langsam Gedanken über ein neues Auto nach. Es soll ein großer Kombi werden. Im Moment hat sie einen Zafira A. Wir haben uns bei Autoscout24 Volvo V79 P26 (2000 bis 2007 gebaut) und hat uns gefallen. Da bekommt man schon sehr schöne Exemplare zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Ich kenne Volvo eigentlich als sehr zuverlässig und robust. Kann jemand was dazu sagen?



*Olstyle* und ich fahren Volvo soweit ich das weis.
Wir fahren beide einen C70.
Meiner ist ein Bauhjar 07/2008 2.0D mit dem Powershiftgetriebe (6 Gang Automatik. Momentum Ausstattung mit einigen Extras.
Ich habe den im November 2013 gekauft. Ein Vorbesitzer, hatte da ~38000km gelaufen, Scheckheftgepflegt.
Mittlerweilen knapp 71000km aufm Tacho.
Ich fahr eigentlich im Alltag keine großen Strecken, mein Arbeitsweg ist ca 12km eine Strecke. Ansonsten hier halt in der Umgebung.
Wobei weite Strecken sind wir auch gefahren. 2x Wien (eine Strecke ~900km) 1x davon weiter nach Kroatien und von dort zurueck (~1300km)
Die Rueckfahrt von Kroatien mit einer WC Pause und einer Essenspause, ansonsten am Stueck gefahren.
Was ich damit sagen will: die Sitze! Bin jetzt einige Autos gefahren, aber das Ding hat bisher die bequemsten Sitze von allen. Der Seitenhalt koennt bisschen besser sein, aber das Fahrzeug ist sowieso mehr ein Cruiser statt Kurvenfresser.

Probleme bisher? Bis vor 5 Wochen absolut keine. Lichtmaschine ging kaputt. Mit der Volvoassistance war das auch weniger Problem. Pannendienst kam vorbei, Starthilfe, gemeinsam in die Werkstatt gefahren, Leihwagen fuer die Zeit bekommen. Hat mich bis auf die Reparatur nichts zusaetzlich gekostet. (Leihwagen war ein fast neuer XC60, hat mir auch gut gefallen, muss meine Meinung ueber SUV's doch bisschen revidieren).
Normal ist das nicht das die Lichtmaschine bei ~70000 kaputt geht. Hatte dazu was im Netz gelesen.
Genau dieser Motor (wird auch im V50, C30 und glaub S40 verbaut) ist vom PSA Konzern. Wo der da genau verbaut wird kA. Ford und Madza verwendet den auch.
Lichtmaschine habe ich da gelesen ist so bisschen Schwachstelle. Hat wohl wer rausgefunden das die einen minderwertigen Isolierlack verwendet haben.
Naja von Kulanz wollte die Fachwerkstatt leider nix wissen, haben da fuer viel Geld eine neue, angeblich staerkere eingebaut (~550€ mit Fehlerauslesen, Arbeitszeit, Material).

Zu allem Ueberfluss hat der Schaden an der Lichtmaschine auch die Batterie gekillt. Der Meister dort wollte die erst nicht gleich mit auswechseln, da beim Lichmaschinenfehler alles in Ordnung aussah. Hatte das mit mir so kommuniziert. Letzte Woche wars dann soweit, Batterie tiefenentladen und angeblich durch ~15km Fahrt voll geladen, laut Messungen. War ausserdem sowieso Erstausruesterbatterie. Kamen nochmal ~210€ dazu.

Ansonsten habe ich nur die Bremsbelaege getauscht bei ~61000km.

2x war der Wagen beim Service. Dachte im Vorfeld das die Fachwerkstatt hier ordentlich zulangt. War positiv ueberrascht.
Bezahlt hab ich beim ersten Service ~380€. Inkludiert war: Filterwechsel, Oelwechsel, Klimaanlagenservice, Softwareupdates, Inspektion, Autowaesche (was ich spontan ausm Kopf weis).
Letztes Jahr im Sommer ~320€ bezahlt. Oelwechsel, TUEV, Softwareupdates, Inspektion, Autowaesche.
Die obligatorische Volvo Mobilitaetsgarantie fuer 12 Monate bekommt man da auch mit. (Leistungsumfang siehe oben).

Was soll ich noch groß sagen. Bisher bin ich begeistert von dem Wagen. Volvo hatten mir frueher irgendwie gefallen, aber fuer einige lange Zeit total aus dem Fokus gerueckt.
Verarbeitung gefaellt, die Materialwahl ist nicht die Schlechteste, Sitze top, hatte ich ja schon erwaehnt. 
Das Cockpit ist etwas schlicht gehalten. Mir persoenlich gefaellt das. Andere moegen das nicht so sehr.
Ich kann alles Einstellen wie ich es brauche, vor allem ein hoehen und tiefenverstellbares Lederlenkrad, welches sich auch gut anfuehlt.
Ich werde wohl bei Volvo bleiben, sollten hier keine boesen Ueberraschungen noch kommen.
Verbrauch waer vielleicht noch wichtig. Ich fahr den jetzt im Alltag mit ~7,5l. Ist nicht unbedingt wenig fuer einen Diesel. Mit ~1,7t Leergewicht allerdings irgendwo nachvollziehbar.
Hab den auch mit weniger Durchschnittsverbrauch gefahren, ~6,5l, war aber viel Langstrecke dabei.

Wobei ein Z4 reizt mich auch irgendwie, na vielleicht als 2t Wagen irgendwann mal.

Hoffe du kannst daraus ein paar Infos filtern die du brauchst. Ansonsten gerne fragen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2016)

Genau. Nur dass ich vor dem 2011er C70 T5 noch einen (gechippten) 2000er C70 2.0T mit am Ende 110tkm hatte. Der Ist in der Plattform identisch zum angepeilten ersten V70. Mit dem Alten hatte ich auch nie ein größeres Problem. Gewechselt wurden nur Verschleißteile. 
Der 2011er hat leider erst mal einen Turboschaden gehabt der schwere nach Materialfehler aussah(Flügelrad am Stück abgeflogen). Kommt allerdings auch aus eher ungünstiger Quelle.

Sowohl die mangelhafte Kulanz, als auch die überraschend humanen Servicepreise (selbst beim Alten wäre ich bei weniger Distanz immer zur Vertragswerkstatt gegangen)  kann ich nur Bestätigen. Allerdings sind allgemeine Servicekosten natürlich nicht mit Teilepreisen zu verwechseln. Eine Bremse z.B. die so ein Eisenschwein zum Halten bekommt ist halt grundsätzlich nicht billig zu haben.
Und ja, die Sitze sind genial und der Verbrauch halt, entsprechend dem gewählten Leistungsniveau, immer etwas auf der größeren Seite.

P.S.: Irgend jemand hatte auch noch einen richtig heiß gemachten 850. Der ist zwar auch die selbe Plattform, aber natürlich was Haltbarkeit an geht kein geeigneter Vergleichswert.


----------



## raceandsound (19. März 2016)

Ich hab einen nicht ganz so langsamen S70R...und bald einen noch schnelleren 850R...^^

Je nach Motorisierung sehr zuverlässig, wobei die Benziner mMn besser sind!

Die Zuverlässigkeit ist mit Übernahme von Ford runtergegangen, aber meist noch besser als Durchschnitt.

Laufleistungen von 300k+ und nahezu keine Rostprobleme sind keine Seltenheit.

Wie immer gilt, wichtig ist die History, Pflege und das Ding 5Zylinder und Turbo hat!^^


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2016)

Alle paar Jahre kommt es mal vor, dass man bei der Arbeit vor Lachen fast umfällt. Vorgestern war es mal wieder so weit. 
Selfmade Kennzeichenbeleuchtung an einem alten Fiesta, gebaut aus einem abgeschnittenen LED-Streifen und loser Kabelverlegung durch die Heckklappe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...aber immerhin 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. März 2016)

Bei uns fährt jemand rum, der hat ein, mit Absicht auf alt und kaputt gemachtes Auto. Der hat sogar ne flackernde Nummernschildbeleuchtung. Ich glaube, das ist Absicht. Die Beleuchtung ist nämlich soll grell und weiß, dass es nur LED sein kann. Und dass geflacker ist zu abgehackt, dass es von nen Wackelkontakt kommen könnte. Keine Ahnung, ob sowas legal ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Alle paar Jahre kommt es mal vor, dass man bei der Arbeit vor Lachen fast umfällt. Vorgestern war es mal wieder so weit.
> Selfmade Kennzeichenbeleuchtung an einem alten Fiesta, gebaut aus einem abgeschnittenen LED-Streifen und loser Kabelverlegung durch die Heckklappe.
> 
> 
> ...



Kannste ja mal nen Auge zudrücken... 

Letztens war auch wieder gut bei uns.
Der Kollege von der Dekra war mittags da. Er hatte nen paar Autos, unteranderem nen 210er in miserablen Zustand.
Er schaut raus, sieht das Auto und fragt: "Soll der wirklich Tüv bekommen?" (Auto steht schief wegen gebrochener Feder)
Der Serviceberater antwortet: "Ja mach mal, der Kunde meint der kommt locker durch und es soll nichts anderes gemacht werden." 

Der Kollege schaut den Wagen durch und schreibt so viele Mägel auf, das die Zeilen auf der Tüv Bescheinigung nicht ausgereicht haben.  Der gebrochene Ring der Feder ist beim Anheben auch direkt rausgefallen.


----------



## Zoon (19. März 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Alle paar Jahre kommt es mal vor, dass man bei der Arbeit vor Lachen fast umfällt.



Und was hat der Besitzer gesagt:

1) war der Vorbesitzer :p
2) war ab Werk so


----------



## Zeiss (19. März 2016)

@Verminaard und Olstyle und Racandsound: Vielen Dank Euch für sehr informative Beiträge, top. 

Der angepeilte Wagen wäre ein V70 aus der zweiten Generation, also der P26 (2000 bis 2007 Bauzeit). Der Motor wäre der 2.4 mit 170PS, einen Turbo brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## raceandsound (19. März 2016)

@Zeiss
Frag mal nach, wann die elektrische Drosselklappe gewechselt wurde...Ist leider ein Verschleißteil.
Ersatzteil + Software kann dann schon mal 500€ ausmachen.
Zahnriemen ist selbsterklärend und wenn es ein Schalter ist, gibt es auch nichts zu bemängeln.
Sollte es ein Automat sein, abchecken wann die letzte Spülung und Filterwechsel gemacht wurde.
Lifetimefüllung hat noch nie funktioniert, außer für die Erstbesitzer...

Wegen deinem Motor/Nockenwellen Problem:
Sollten die Nockenwellen von Schrick sein, mal mit der Technikabteilung reden.
Die haben durchaus viele Werte irgendwo stehen und waren damals (E30 M3 S14/E36 M3 S50 Motor) immer mit Rat zur Stelle.


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Kollege schaut den Wagen durch und schreibt so viele Mägel auf, das die Zeilen auf der Tüv Bescheinigung nicht ausgereicht haben.



Der Katastrophen-Fiesta hat einen 3 Seiten langen Bericht bekommen. Beim Anheben musste man schon aufpassen, dass das ganze Auto mit hoch kommt. Das hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht, von daher hätte ich ihn dankend abgelehnt. Aber Auftrag ist Auftrag.



Zoon schrieb:


> Und was hat der Besitzer gesagt:



Die Besitzerin war nicht dabei. Ich habe im Nachhinein erfahren, dass es eine junge Mutter mit Kind ist. Die hat natürlich null Kohle und hat sich von einem Bulgaren mit Jogginghose und Sacko bescheißen lassen. Traurig, aber hoffentlich lernt die Dame daraus.


----------



## Zeiss (19. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Frag mal nach, wann die elektrische Drosselklappe gewechselt wurde...Ist leider ein Verschleißteil.
> Ersatzteil + Software kann dann schon mal 500€ ausmachen.
> Zahnriemen ist selbsterklärend und wenn es ein Schalter ist, gibt es auch nichts zu bemängeln.
> ...



Oh, DK ist ein Verschleißteil? Was geht da kaputt?

Zahnriemen ist klar, WaPu ebenfalls.

Es sollte ein Automatik werden. Sind es Volvo eigene Getriebe oder ZF? LifeTime ist für'n Ar***.



raceandsound schrieb:


> Wegen deinem Motor/Nockenwellen Problem:
> Sollten die Nockenwellen von Schrick sein, mal mit der Technikabteilung reden.
> Die haben durchaus viele Werte irgendwo stehen und waren damals (E30 M3 S14/E36 M3 S50 Motor) immer mit Rat zur Stelle.



Die eine Welle wäre eine Schrick-Welle und die andere ist eine DBilas. Aber gute Idee, ich habe daran gar nicht gedacht, danke.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2016)

@Klutten Wie bescheißen lassen? Hat sie ihm das Auto abgekauft?


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der Motor wäre der 2.4 mit 170PS, einen Turbo brauchen wir nicht.


Das dürfte dem Verbrauch nicht zuträglich sein. Ich würde eher einen 2.0T nehmen. Die low-pressure Turbos halten auch ihre 300tkm und fühlen sich bei nominell gleicher Leistung schneller an.

Zum Getriebe: Die Automatik müsste wie bei meinen aktuellen eine Aisin(Toyota Tochter) Warner AW-55-51 sein. Also Wald und Wiesen Wandler.


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2016)

@olstyle: Okay, 2,0T also, ja, warum nicht. Oder doch den 2,4T? 

Ein Warner-Getriebe, hmmmm, ist es denn wirklich standfest oder sollte man sich lieber nach einem Schalter umschauen?


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2016)

Solang man nicht zu sehr an der Motorleistung dreht sollen sie wohl ganz gut halten ("Lifetime" gefüllt bis knapp sub 200k, mit Ölwechsel auch 300k). Kosten aber halt nochmal Sprit.
(Aisin AW hat seit über 20 Jahren nichts mehr mit Borg-Warner zu tun)


----------



## Zoon (20. März 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe im Nachhinein erfahren, dass es eine junge Mutter mit Kind ist.


Da kann einen sicher als Prüfer schon mulmig werden, Mutter mit Kind in  so ner Selbstmörderkiste. Gibts bei TÜV bzw. Dekra nicht die Möglichkeit  das Ding direkt stillegen zu lassen "nicht mehr verkehrstauglich"?  Reparatur bei nem 3 Seiten Bericht da kann se locker mit dem 5 fachen  finanziellen Totalschaden rechnen dafür lieber nen guten Gebrauchten  holen wo alles Tacko ist. meinetwegen Polo 6N wo man wirklich sogar gute Exemplare mittlerweile hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.


----------



## s-icon (20. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> meinetwegen Polo 6N wo man wirklich sogar gute Exemplare mittlerweile hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.



oder die nächste Schrottkarre, die Frau sollte jemanden mitnehmen, der ihr kompetent helfen kann.


----------



## Zoon (20. März 2016)

Na dann spende ihr mal nen modernen Kompaktwagen. Schüttelst sicher aus der Portokasse


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Gibts bei TÜV bzw. Dekra nicht die Möglichkeit  das Ding direkt stillegen zu lassen "nicht mehr verkehrstauglich"?



Natürlich, nennt sich "verkehrsunsicher". Dann heißt es nur noch Plakette entfernen und im Zweifelsfall die Zulassungsbehörde informieren. Das war hier aber nicht erforderlich, da das Auto noch abgemeldet war. Die Schäden an der Technik waren in Summe aber nicht mehr reparabel. Wenn man schon beim Anheben aufpassen muss, dass das ganze Auto hochfährt, dann gerät auch der begnadetste Schweißer an seine Grenzen. Wirtschaftlich war das Kind schon nach dem Bremsenprüfstand in den Brunnen gefallen. Bremse hinten ohne Funktion ist bei einem Auto im Bereich von 200-300€ schon ein Totalschaden.


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2016)

Die arme Frau tut mir richtig leid. Eigentlich müsste man für solche Fälle wirklich sammeln gehen.


----------



## dsdenni (20. März 2016)

Gibt es überhaupt TüV Autos für paar Hunderter?

Ich finde da sollte man sich garnich wundern das das Auto kompletter schrott ist


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2016)

Also bei ist nen 200-300€ Auto nen Teilespender und den Rest zum Verwerter.
Aber zum fahren, naja mein Fahrrad war schon ne Ecke teurer.
Kumpel hat auch mal nen 300€ Fiesta, einfach nur Grotte.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt TüV Autos für paar Hunderter?
> 
> Ich finde da sollte man sich garnich wundern das das Auto kompletter schrott ist



Der Preis von einem Auto sagt nichts über den Zustand aus. Gerade wenn man ein unbeliebtes Modell nimmt, bekommt man für wenig Geld oft mals gar nicht schlechte Autos. Für knapp 1000Euro bekommt man schon Autos die noch 2 bis 4 Jahre ohne Probleme durch den TÜV kommen. Meine Freundin hat damals als erstes Auto einen Ford Fiesta gekauft, bezahlt hat sie 750Euro. Zwei mal kam der Wagen ohne größere Reperaturen durch den TÜV, dann hat sie ihn verkauft weil sie sich ihren Mazda MX3 gekauft hat. Der Fiesta hätte auch nochmal TÜV bekommen, aber die 50PS haben ihr irgendwann nicht mehr gereicht. Die Schüssel fährt heute bestimmt noch irgendwo rum.


----------



## dsdenni (20. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Preis von einem Auto sagt nichts über den Zustand aus. Gerade wenn man ein unbeliebtes Modell nimmt, bekommt man für wenig Geld oft mals gar nicht schlechte Autos. Für knapp 1000Euro bekommt man schon Autos die noch 2 bis 4 Jahre ohne Probleme durch den TÜV kommen. Meine Freundin hat damals als erstes Auto einen Ford Fiesta gekauft, bezahlt hat sie 750Euro. Zwei mal kam der Wagen ohne größere Reperaturen durch den TÜV, dann hat sie ihn verkauft weil sie sich ihren Mazda MX3 gekauft hat. Der Fiesta hätte auch nochmal TÜV bekommen, aber die 50PS haben ihr irgendwann nicht mehr gereicht. Die Schüssel fährt heute bestimmt noch irgendwo rum.



Ja gut das kann ich verstehen aber z.B. 200€ ..


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Solang man nicht zu sehr an der Motorleistung dreht sollen sie wohl ganz gut halten ("Lifetime" gefüllt bis knapp sub 200k, mit Ölwechsel auch 300k). Kosten aber halt nochmal Sprit.



An der Leistung wird nichts gedreht. Er muss einfach nur funktionieren, 170PS sind absolut ausreichend.



Olstyle schrieb:


> (Aisin AW hat seit über 20 Jahren nichts mehr mit Borg-Warner zu tun)



Okay, muss mal etwas googeln.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ja gut das kann ich verstehen aber z.B. 200€ ..



Gibt auch da Autos die ok sind. Man muss immer nur etwas Glück haben. 
Meinen letzten Sommerwagen hab ich damals gegen eine Flasche Jack Daniels getauscht und es war das zuverlässigste Auto was ich bisher hatte. Gut ich hab nachträglich paar Euros reingesteckt, nötig wäre aber das alles nicht gewesen. Da ging bis auf eine Antriebswelle und ein Anlasser in 60.000 Kilometer nichts kaputt. Hab ihn dann auch nur abgegeben weil mir die 160PS irgendwann zu wenig wurden. Man muss nur etwas Glück haben und sich das Auto vorab einigermassen anschauen dann kann man schon ein gutes Auto für wenig Geld bekommen. Natürlich muss man gerade bei der Optik oft Abstriche machen, optisch gut erhaltene Fahrzeuge bekommt man selten bis nie für wenig Geld. Optik ist den meisten halt wichtiger als die Technik. 

Am besten sind immer Fahrzeuge mit einem schlechten Lack, die bekommt man günstig und sind oft in technisch gutem Zustand. Niemand hat großartig viel Lust eine Karre neu lackieren zu lassen, darum werden die quasi verschenkt.


----------



## dsdenni (20. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gibt auch da Autos die ok sind. Man muss immer nur etwas Glück haben.
> Meinen letzten Sommerwagen hab ich damals gegen eine Flasche Jack Daniels getauscht und es war das zuverlässigste Auto was ich bisher hatte. Gut ich hab nachträglich paar Euros reingesteckt, nötig wäre aber das alles nicht gewesen. Da ging bis auf eine Antriebswelle und ein Anlasser in 60.000 Kilometer nichts kaputt. Hab ihn dann auch nur abgegeben weil mir die 160PS irgendwann zu wenig wurden. Man muss nur etwas Glück haben und sich das Auto vorab einigermassen anschauen dann kann man schon ein gutes Auto für wenig Geld bekommen. Natürlich muss man gerade bei der Optik oft Abstriche machen, optisch gut erhaltene Fahrzeuge bekommt man selten bis nie für wenig Geld. Optik ist den meisten halt wichtiger als die Technik.
> 
> Am besten sind immer Fahrzeuge mit einem schlechten Lack, die bekommt man günstig und sind oft in technisch gutem Zustand. Niemand hat großartig viel Lust eine Karre neu lackieren zu lassen, darum werden die quasi verschenkt.



Ja gut das stimmt man kann natürlich auch glück haben. Mein Wagen war auch 1.5k günstiger da der n kleinen Unfallschaden Motorhaube und paar Kleinigkeiten hatte.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2016)

Autos mit Schäden sind immer gut... der Getriebeschaden bei meinem Subaru hat mir auch richtig Geld gebracht. Ohne Getriebeschaden hätte ich locker das doppelte bezahlt.


----------



## dsdenni (21. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Autos mit Schäden sind immer gut... der Getriebeschaden bei meinem Subaru hat mir auch richtig Geld gebracht. Ohne Getriebeschaden hätte ich locker das doppelte bezahlt.


 

Wie viel hat den die Reperatur gekostet 

Edit: Bei mir war es quasi bis auf bisschen Lack unsonst da selbst wieder hergerichtet


----------



## thirteeen1 (21. März 2016)

Polo 6N kann ich echt nur empfehlen. Da gibt's für wenig Geld tolle Autos.
Habe einen Kumpel einen 6N GTi besorgt, 1300€ komplett Original, 180tkm.
Etwas Rost am Schweller und Scheibenrahmen, dafür Zahnriemen, Bremsen, Service und Dämpfer alle neu.
Stand für das Geld frisch aufbereitet da. 

Und der kleine macht verdammt viel Spaß.


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie viel hat den die Reperatur gekostet



1500Euro für Getriebe plus Antriebswellen. Dazu meine eigene Arbeit, gespart habe ich dadurch trotzdem einiges.


----------



## dsdenni (21. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> 1500Euro für Getriebe plus Antriebswellen. Dazu meine eigene Arbeit, gespart habe ich dadurch trotzdem einiges.


So muss das 

Also das mit dem selber machen [emoji4]


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2016)

Seit grade eben endlich Kfz-Meister.  Meine Fresse zieht sich das in die Länge, wenn man es neben der Arbeit in Teilzeit macht.

...kann mir leider nix drauf einbilden, weil bei uns 50% aller Schrauber/Annehmer auch Meister sind.


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2016)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## the_leon (21. März 2016)

Trotzdem Glückwunsch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. März 2016)

Jap, GZ auch von mir!


----------



## worco (21. März 2016)

@ TBF: Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Cleriker (21. März 2016)

Hat der chiron nicht viel längere Wartezeiten?


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2016)

@worco
Was für ein Auto wird es sein?


----------



## worco (21. März 2016)

Edit.


----------



## worco (21. März 2016)

Edit: leer


----------



## dsdenni (21. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Seit grade eben endlich Kfz-Meister.  Meine Fresse zieht sich das in die Länge, wenn man es neben der Arbeit in Teilzeit macht.
> 
> ...kann mir leider nix drauf einbilden, weil bei uns 50% aller Schrauber/Annehmer auch Meister sind.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch [emoji4]


----------



## turbosnake (21. März 2016)

Also wohl aus Woking, oder?
Wobei Caterham auch nahe an London kiegt.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. März 2016)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Meister! 
Da gehört schon einiges zu, um das zu packen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2016)

Thx @ all 

In der Zusammenfassung waren es ca. 3,5 Jahre, die ich gebraucht habe.
Etwa 10 Stunden lernen zuhause in Eigenarbeit.
Quasi jede Unterrichtsstunde habe ich mitgenommen, nicht wie andere, die nur sporadisch aufgetaucht sind.
Gekostet hat es ~11000€, davon etwa 1500€ Prüfungsgebüren. 6000€ hab ich durch ein Stipendium dazu bekommen, was schonmal gut war. Zusätzliche Kosten durch Fahrten, Material und Mampfen erstmal nicht eingerechnet.
Urlaub ist quasi 4 Jahre lang auf Trackdays reduziert worden, dieses Jahr habe ich meinen Urlaub auch schon komplett aufgeraucht für den Teil 3. 

Ich finde es aber auf jeden Fall besser das in Teilzeit zu machen, weil sie direkt nach der Ausbildung so zu verschulden ist kein so guter Anfang in meinen Augen.
Also wer was in Richtung Kfz machen will, dafür ist jetzt die richtige Zeit. Bei uns in der Gegend werden teilweise Rentner wieder angeworden, weil es keine Leute gibt oder nur total unfähige, die sich nicht mal bemühen.


----------



## worco (22. März 2016)

Edit: leer


----------



## Revoller (22. März 2016)

Glückwunsch TheBadFrag!

Können heutige Meister noch meine Autos reparieren?
Mit nem Laptop kommste jedenfalls nicht weit, ich glaub mein Sommerflitzer hat noch nich mal die Boarddiagnose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon riesig mit dem unterwegs zu sein, der darf ja auch ohne KAT mit H-Zulassung überall fahren!
Produktionsdatum: 8/1984
EZ: 10/1984


----------



## Riverna (22. März 2016)

Die Kiste kann jeder Azubi im zweiten Lehrjahr reparieren, weil nix dran ist.


----------



## dsdenni (22. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch TheBadFrag!
> 
> Können heutige Meister noch meine Autos reparieren?
> Mit nem Laptop kommste jedenfalls nicht weit, ich glaub mein Sommerflitzer hat noch nich mal die Boarddiagnose
> ...


Sollte das nich umso leichter sein? Klar hat man vlt keine Erfahrung mit alten Autos aber diese sind doch simpler von der Technik oder?


----------



## thirteeen1 (22. März 2016)

Viel einfacher da man überall besser hinkommt.
Wer an einem aktuellen Auto Schrauben kann der schafft es an einem AE85/86 erst recht.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Wenn schon nen altes Auto, dann den hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (22. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Kiste kann jeder Azubi im zweiten Lehrjahr reparieren, weil nix dran ist.



Da täusch dich mal nicht gibt mittlerweile zu viele von der Sorte die ratlos sind wenn es nirgendswo ein Diagnosestecker an dem KFZ gibt. 

Badfrag: Glückwunsch zum Meister


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Kiste kann jeder Azubi im zweiten Lehrjahr reparieren, weil nix dran ist.



Die können gar nix mehr reparieren, die können nur noch "Baugruppen" tauschen....


----------



## Hitman-47 (22. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Etwa 10 Stunden lernen zuhause in Eigenarbeit.



10 Stunden insgesamt?


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn schon nen altes Auto, dann den hier
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nö.....lieber der!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2016)

Abgesehen vielleicht von einem vereinzelten Vergaser glaube ich nicht dass man in dreißig/vierzig Jahre alten Autos irgend was findet was es in aktuellen Autos gar nicht gibt.


----------



## thirteeen1 (22. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Die können gar nix mehr reparieren, die können nur noch "Baugruppen" tauschen....



Könnte schon. Darf nur nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2016)

Fun fact zu den Baugruppen: Kollegen haben einen Sensoraufbau konstruiert der extra durch Stecker getrennt ist, es gibt aber bis heute keine Bauteilnummern für die Einzelteile...


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2016)

Laß mal bei einem aktuellen Auto aus irgendeinem Grund die Armaturenbrettbeleuchtung ausfallen, das kommt einem wirtschaftichem Totalschaden gleich....


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fun fact zu den Baugruppen: Kollegen haben einen Sensoraufbau konstruiert der extra durch Stecker getrennt ist, es gibt aber bis heute keine Bauteilnummern für die Einzelteile...



Na die meisten Stecker im Automotivbereich kommen doch von AMP. Ist zwar nervig die rauszusuchen, aber es geht. Hab damals, als ich für meinen Versuchsaufbau die Stecker gesucht habe, fast die Krise gekriegt.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die können gar nix mehr reparieren, die können nur noch "Baugruppen" tauschen....



In der Hoffnung, dass sie den Fehler erwischen.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Laß  mal bei einem aktuellen Auto aus irgendeinem Grund die  Armaturenbrettbeleuchtung ausfallen, das kommt einem wirtschaftichem  Totalschaden gleich....



???

Ziemlich sinnlose Aussage mMn.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Na die meisten Stecker im Automotivbereich kommen doch von AMP. Ist zwar nervig die rauszusuchen, aber es geht. Hab damals, als ich für meinen Versuchsaufbau die Stecker gesucht habe, fast die Krise gekriegt.


Da hast du mich falsch verstanden: Das Ganze wird in Serie als eine zusammenhängende Gruppe verkauft, besteht aber aus zwei Einzelteilen mit jeweils einem (Tyco) Stecker/Buchse drann zum verbinden. Es kann sogar analysiert werden welches der beiden Teile defekt ist, aber die OEMs wollte bis heute nur komplette Gruppen als Ersatzteile haben und so gibt es bis heute keine Teilenummer für die beiden eigentlich problemlos trennbaren Teile.


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2016)

Bei einigen Autos  z.B. muss zum Austausch der Armaturenbrettbeleuchtung das komplette Armaturenbrett zerlegt werden. Wenn man die Stunden als Kunde bezahlten darf (da außerhalb der Garantie), wird es richtig teuer.


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei einigen Autos  z.B. muss zum Austausch der Armaturenbrettbeleuchtung das komplette Armaturenbrett zerlegt werden. Wenn man die Stunden als Kunde bezahlten darf (da außerhalb der Garantie), wird es richtig teuer.


Die Frage ist wie einfach geht das Amaturenbrett da runter.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie einfach geht das Amaturenbrett da runter.



So war das vermutlich auch gemeint.
Wenn man davon ausgeht das nur ein "Birnchen" defekt ist, aber für das Birnchen die Fachwerkstatt 3 Stunden schrauben muss (fiktiver Wert), kann das halt schnell ins Geld gehen.
Bei meinem Astra weiß ich z.B.: das "alles" in der Mitte (Radio, Navi, Steuerung klima) "ratz fatz" getauscht werden könnte, also wenn man weiß wie ca. 20 Minuten.
Aber das kann ja bei der Tachobeleuchtung schonwieder ganz anders aussehen.
Ist halt Fahrzeugspezifisch.


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So war das vermutlich auch gemeint.


Ich meinte was anderes, nämlich das man sowas unter Umständen auch selber machen könnte, sofern das keine speziellen Werkzeuge erfordert.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meinte was anderes, nämlich das man sowas unter Umständen auch selber machen könnte, sofern das keine speziellen Werkzeuge erfordert.



Acsho alles klar.
Werkzeug ist das eine, ein bisschen Plan braucht man auch + Geschick. (hat ja auch nicht jeder)


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei einigen Autos  z.B. muss zum Austausch der  Armaturenbrettbeleuchtung das komplette Armaturenbrett zerlegt werden.  Wenn man die Stunden als Kunde bezahlten darf (da außerhalb der  Garantie), wird es richtig teuer.



Welches Auto soll es denn bitte sein?


----------



## Icedaft (22. März 2016)

Z.B. bei den ersten Audi A6 Modellreihen.

Der Spaß fing aber schon damals bei meinem Golf II an, bei dem mir die Beleuchtung für die Heizungssteuerung kaputt gegangen ist. Nicht das man ein Birnchen für 20 Pfennig mal eben auswechseln konnte, nein, die komplette Blende inkl. Lüfterregelung mußte neugekauft werden, da das Teil komplett vergossen ist...


----------



## thirteeen1 (22. März 2016)

Beim 205er zu zweit in 30 Minuten das Armaturenbrett inkl Mittelkonsole vollständig draußen. 
Ich weiß ja nicht was in deiner Werkstatt für seltsame Menschen schaffen aber die Aussage mit dem wirtschaftlichen totalschaden ist ziemlich unnütz da es einfach nicht richtig ist.


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Z.B. bei den ersten Audi A6 Modellreihen.
> 
> Der Spaß fing aber schon damals bei meinem Golf II an, bei dem mir die Beleuchtung für die Heizungssteuerung kaputt gegangen ist. Nicht das man ein Birnchen für 20 Pfennig mal eben auswechseln konnte, nein, die komplette Blende inkl. Lüfterregelung mußte neugekauft werden, da das Teil komplett vergossen ist...



Das Einzige, wo es bei meinem 7er vielleicht interessant werden könnte, ist die Ambientenbeleuchtung in den Türen mit den Lichtleisten. Um da die Lampe zu wechseln müsste man die Türverkleidung abbauen, aber das ist schnell gemacht. Beim Rest sind LEDs verbaut und so schnell gehen sie nicht kaputt. 

Beim 8er ist alles kein Problem, kommt man sehr gut hin, ausser beim Tacho, da muss ggf. das Lenkrad raus.


----------



## Seabound (22. März 2016)

Bei meinem einem Clio damals musste die Stoßstange und der Kotflügel ab, um ein Blinkerbirnchen zu wechseln. Wir hatten mal ein Mädel mit zierlichen Händen in Ausbildung. Die hat das auch ohne hinbekommen. Aber ansonsten musste da alles weg.  Blinkerbirnchen wechseln war ne Stunde Arbeit im Normalfall.  Das Autos bestand quasi nur aus Motor. Da war kein Millimeter Platz um die Lampen von innen rauszuschrauben...


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2016)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> 10 Stunden insgesamt?


Joa. Mehr hab ich zuhause nicht gemacht.  Das längeste(4 Stunden) war die Unterweisung vorbereiten für den Ausbilderschein. 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Sollte das nich umso leichter sein? Klar hat man  vlt keine Erfahrung mit alten Autos aber diese sind doch simpler von der  Technik oder?


Also das reine Schrauben ist einfacher an alten Autos, weil viel mehr Platz ist.
Die Diagnose ist aber an neuen Autos gefühlt 100x leichter.  Da sucht man nicht blind drauf los, sondern geht systematisch und logisch vor. Sporadische Fehler an alten Autos zu finden ist reines Raten. Bei aktuellen Autos hat man da gute Möglichkeiten einen sporadischen Fehler zu finden, obwohl er grade nicht da ist.


----------



## thirteeen1 (22. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei aktuellen Autos hat man da gute Möglichkeiten einen sporadischen Fehler zu finden, obwohl er grade nicht da ist.



KBA: Klappergeräusche im Armaturenbrett bei 1200upm bergauf
Probefahrtbeginn: 13:42
Probefahrtende: 15:55
Befund: Kein Geräusch vorhanden

Jo Meister, ich mach Feierabend.


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei aktuellen Autos hat man da gute Möglichkeiten einen sporadischen Fehler zu finden, obwohl er grade nicht da ist.



Öhm, ich würde sagen, it depends.


----------



## Riverna (22. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Da täusch dich mal nicht gibt mittlerweile zu viele von der Sorte die ratlos sind wenn es nirgendswo ein Diagnosestecker an dem KFZ gibt.



Sie können das schon, glaub mir. 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die können gar nix mehr reparieren, die können nur noch "Baugruppen" tauschen....



Dann muss mein Stift was ganz besonderes sein, der kann Reperaturen durchführen, Diagnosen durchführen ohne Tester usw und das können ALLE unsere Azubis. 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Laß mal bei einem aktuellen Auto aus irgendeinem Grund die Armaturenbrettbeleuchtung ausfallen, das kommt einem wirtschaftichem Totalschaden gleich....



Das ist völliger Quatsch, im schlimmsten Fall muss die Tachoeinheit ersetzt werden. Kostenpunkt ~ 400Euro plus Arbeitswerte. Wenn das einem wirtschaftlichem Totalschaden gleich kommt, ist die Mühle eh über ihrem Zenit. 

PS: Wo wir beim Thema "über dem Zenit" sind, der Almera hat heute 2 Jahre auf Bewährung bekommen. Werden wohl auch die letzten in seinem Leben gewesen sein... aber der neue Motor für seinen Nachfolger stehen schon bereit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Öhm, ich würde sagen, it depends.


Ich würde sagen zu 98% sind die modernen Autos leichter zu diagnostizieren. Bei den alten ist meistens raten und schätzen angesagt. Alleine schon diese Umfangreichen alten Anleitungen. 



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> KBA: Klappergeräusche im Armaturenbrett bei 1200upm bergauf
> Probefahrtbeginn: 13:42
> Probefahrtende: 15:55
> Befund: Kein Geräusch vorhanden
> ...


Geräusche!  Ein Glück mache ich fast nur Motor.


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen zu 98% sind die modernen Autos leichter zu diagnostizieren. Bei den alten ist meistens raten und schätzen angesagt. Alleine schon diese Umfangreichen alten Anleitungen.



Die 98% kann ich und viele andere nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2016)

Naja ein neues Auto sagt einem ja meist was ihm fehlt.
Bei nem alten Auto muss man Ahnung davon haben, dann weiss man auch wo man nach dem Fehler suchen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2016)

Bestes Beispiel ist ein Motor, der zeitweise Aussetzer hat. Beim alten Auto fängt man einfach mit irgendwas an und testet blind drauf los.
Beim neuen Auto sagt er meistens schon was ihm zum Zeitpunkt nicht passte. Ist es ein mechanischer Fehler, was elektisches, ein Problem mit dem Kraftstoff oder vielleicht doch Zündung.

Allein schon das man mit ein paar Klicks die Motormechanik prüfen kann ist eine heftige Zeitersparnis und Erleichterung.


----------



## Revoller (22. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist ein Motor, der zeitweise Aussetzer hat. Beim alten Auto fängt man einfach mit irgendwas an und testet blind drauf los.
> Beim neuen Auto sagt er meistens schon was ihm zum Zeitpunkt nicht passte. Ist es ein mechanischer Fehler, was elektisches, ein Problem mit dem Kraftstoff oder vielleicht doch Zündung.
> 
> Allein schon das man mit ein paar Klicks die Motormechanik prüfen kann ist eine heftige Zeitersparnis und Erleichterung.



Oder es is allgemein Bekannt welche Fehler typischerweise auftreten, Starthilfe beim 4A-L wenn er direkt absäuft: Schraubenzieher und Vergaserklappe damit runterdrücken (Achtung Armbehaarungs in Gefahr)


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2016)

Wobei ich davon nicht viel halte nach Erfahrung zu reparieren. Geht oft genug schief. Ich lege lieber nen guten eindeutigen Befund fest und repariere danach.
Einfach mal hier nen bischen drehen, dann dort ein bischen biegen, anschließend noch die Meinung des Altgesellen nach 5 Bier auf der Weihnachtfeier mit einbeziehen ist für mich keine Diagnose. Teilweise hat das gleiche Fehlerbild unglaublich viele Ursachen. Am schlimmsten ist eine Ferndiagnose per Forum. Man kann sich zwar Tipps aus einem Forum holen, was man prüfen sollte und was häufige Fehler sind aber anhand von einer Fehlerbeschreibung einen handfesten Befund festlegen ist schon sehr gewagt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2016)

Also brauchen wir alle keine Erfahrung mehr, da der Computer einem schon sagt was man machen soll?
Kein Wunder dass viele Mechaniker, naja eigentlich sind sie das kaum noch, mit alten Autos nicht mehr zurecht kommen.


----------



## thirteeen1 (23. März 2016)

Woher habt ihr alle dieses Geschwätz!? Vom Stammtisch an der Eckkneipe?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (23. März 2016)

Das finde ich schon ein bisschen respektlos @JoM79


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2016)

Was ist daran respektlos?
Das war ne Frage. 
Wenn mir der Computer sagt was nicht stimmt, dann brauche ich das nicht mehr selber zu lernen.


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

Renault wird es evtl. bald mit Mercedes, bzw. mit AMG Motoren geben. Spezieller, es geht um die neue Alpine, die nächstes Jahr rauskommt. Vielleicht mein neuer... Mag nur kein AMG Geschwärls im Auto. Lieber ein Nissan Motor  

Renault's Alpine brand could get Mercedes-AMG power | Auto Express.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (23. März 2016)

Nissan hat aber aktuell keine tollen 4Zyl Turbomotoren, die in nen Renault passen.


----------



## DarfVadder (23. März 2016)

Nissan hat überhaupt keine tollen motoren!


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Nissan hat überhaupt keine tollen motoren!





*Popcorn in die Mikrowelle stell*


----------



## thirteeen1 (23. März 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> *Popcorn in die Mikrowelle stell*



Aktuelle Motoren meint er.


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Nissan hat überhaupt keine tollen motoren!


Was ist mit dem Motor aus dem GT-R und  dem aus dem 370Z?


----------



## thirteeen1 (23. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Motor aus dem GT-R und  dem aus dem 370Z?



GTR durfte ich noch nie drin fahren.
Der Motor ausm 370Z ist meiner Meinung nach irgendwie träge.
Finde der passt nicht so wirklich in das Auto... Klanglich aber


----------



## DarfVadder (23. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Motor aus dem GT-R und  dem aus dem 370Z?



Die verschleißen total schnell, verbrauchen mehr sprit und gehen dauernd kaputt.


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

Naja, der Juke Nismo RS bringt es mit einem 1,6-Liter 4 Zylinder Turbobenziner auf immerhin 218 PS. Vielleicht wäre der was?


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ist ein Motor, der zeitweise  Aussetzer hat. Beim alten Auto fängt man einfach mit irgendwas an und  testet blind drauf los.
> Beim neuen Auto sagt er meistens schon was ihm zum Zeitpunkt nicht  passte. Ist es ein mechanischer Fehler, was elektisches, ein Problem mit  dem Kraftstoff oder vielleicht doch Zündung.
> 
> Allein schon das man mit ein paar Klicks die Motormechanik prüfen kann ist eine heftige Zeitersparnis und Erleichterung.



In der Theorie vielleicht.

Beispiel: Ein N73 mit sehr langem  Start (10-12 Sekunden bis er anspringt), einem für einen V12 rauen  Leerlauf in der Warmlaufphase und ca fünf Minuten nach dem Erreichen der  Betriebstemperatur Aussetzer als würde er sich verschlucken, je nach  Betriebszustand sogar Ausgehen. Wenn er von selbst ausgeht und dann  gestartet wird, läuft er perfekt. Wenn er nicht ausgeht, läuft er nach  dem "Verschlucken" perfekt. Die Fehlerspeicher der Motorsteuerung (aller  fünf Steuergeräte) sind leer. Und nun?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also brauchen wir alle keine Erfahrung mehr, da der Computer einem schon sagt was man machen soll?
> Kein Wunder dass viele Mechaniker, naja eigentlich sind sie das kaum noch, mit alten Autos nicht mehr zurecht kommen.



Mit meinen V12 brauche ich bei keinem Mechaniker aufkreuzen. Es war  schon zu den Zeiten von M70 und M73 so, dass kein Schwein eine Ahnung von den  Dinger hatte (und die wurden ziemlich oft verbaut, im 7er und im 8er). Seit dem hat sich nichts geändert. Bei den N73 und dem N74 hat es sich noch verschlechtert, da diese wiederrum nur in 5000 bis 6000 Exemplaren existieren und diese sind hauptsächlich ausserhalb von Deutschland unterwegs sind. Mit dem Auto kennen sie sich halbwegs aus, mit dem Antriebsstrang aber überhaupt nicht.

Frag mal die W140 S600  -Fahrer, was sie von der Werkstatt halten.


----------



## raceandsound (23. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wobei ich davon nicht viel halte nach Erfahrung zu reparieren. Geht oft genug schief. Ich lege lieber nen guten eindeutigen Befund fest und repariere danach.
> Einfach mal hier nen bischen drehen, dann dort ein bischen biegen, anschließend noch die Meinung des Altgesellen nach 5 Bier auf der Weihnachtfeier mit einbeziehen ist für mich keine Diagnose. Teilweise hat das gleiche Fehlerbild unglaublich viele Ursachen. Am schlimmsten ist eine Ferndiagnose per Forum. Man kann sich zwar Tipps aus einem Forum holen, was man prüfen sollte und was häufige Fehler sind aber anhand von einer Fehlerbeschreibung einen handfesten Befund festlegen ist schon sehr gewagt.



Du mußt in deinem kurzen Arbeitsleben echt oft ins Klo gegriffen haben, so wie du über deine älteren Kollegen denkst...^^
Na da bin ich aber froh, daß Firmen wie die gute ///M GmbH da anders denkt.
Die rufen nämlich gerne hin und wieder die alten Mitarbeiter zu Hause an und fragen dann:
Du wie war das nochmals mit dem M30 im 3.0CSL und wenn ich dich gerade am Höhrer habe, kannst du mir auch noch beim S14B23 helfen?

You can change precision, but you´ll never change experience!

Aber bei dir ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also brauchen wir alle keine Erfahrung mehr, da der Computer einem schon sagt was man machen soll?
> Kein Wunder dass viele Mechaniker, naja eigentlich sind sie das kaum noch, mit alten Autos nicht mehr zurecht kommen.



...oder Mechaniker wie Badfrag lassen sich nix sagen...



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Woher habt ihr alle dieses Geschwätz!? Vom Stammtisch an der Eckkneipe?



yep...wo bekommst du denn deine News her?




DarfVadder schrieb:


> Nissan hat überhaupt keine tollen motoren!



Stimmt...





NICHT!



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Motor aus dem GT-R und  dem aus dem 370Z?



Werden gerne immer vergessen...



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> GTR durfte ich noch nie drin fahren.
> Der Motor ausm 370Z ist meiner Meinung nach irgendwie träge.
> Finde der passt nicht so wirklich in das Auto... Klanglich aber



Selber gefahren, oder wieder mal in der Autobild gelesen?
Kann ich als M5 und Volvo S70R Fahrer nicht behaupten und fahre den gern öfters!



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Die verschleißen total schnell, verbrauchen mehr sprit und gehen dauernd kaputt.



Wir haben schon genug Trolle hier Meister!
Fakten, Belege?



Seabound schrieb:


> Naja, der Juke Nismo RS bringt es mit einem 1,6-Liter 4 Zylinder Turbobenziner auf immerhin 218 PS. Vielleicht wäre der was?



Sei mal ehrlich...was willst du mit der 1,6l Turboluftpumpe?
Reicht es nicht, daß die Dinger im PSA Verbund schon auf 270PS ausgequetscht werden?
Was ist mit dem hauseigenen Megane RS Motor?
Oder dem VQ37VHR aus dem 370Z, oder mit dem neuen VR30DDTT von Nissan/Infiniti?
Sonst ist Renault beim "Technologieaustausch" ja auch nicht so zögerlich (Nissan Allrad).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. März 2016)

So Sommerreifen und Felgen sind bestellt. Von 205/55 R16 auf 225/40 R18. 
Bin echt gespannt wie sich die größeren Felgen+Reifen bemerkbar machen was Durchzug, Spritverbrauch und Komfort angeht. 
Ich hoffe das der Unterschied nicht so groß ausfällt wie die Optik


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Sei mal ehrlich...was willst du mit der 1,6l Turboluftpumpe?
> Reicht es nicht, daß die Dinger im PSA Verbund schon auf 270PS ausgequetscht werden?
> Was ist mit dem hauseigenen Megane RS Motor?
> Oder dem VQ37VHR aus dem 370Z, oder mit dem neuen VR30DDTT von Nissan/Infiniti?
> Sonst ist Renault beim "Technologieaustausch" ja auch nicht so zögerlich (Nissan Allrad).




Der neue Megane wird ca. 310 PS aus 1,8 Litern bekommen. 

Die Alpine soll ja max. 280 PS haben. Eigentlich sollte der 1,6 Liter ausem Clio/Espace rein. Das ist Renault aber wohl nicht exklusiv genug. Deswegen wohl ein AMG Motor.

Der aktuelle Motor ausem Megane RS wird 2016 eingestellt. Der schafft zukünftige Schadstoffnormen nicht mehr.


----------



## raceandsound (23. März 2016)

abwarten was dann wirklich kommt...zuerst war das Ding ja mit einem 1,8l Turbomotor geplant.


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

Der Peugeot RCZ R ist übrigens schon eingestellt. Nachfolger ist nicht geplant.


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Du mußt in deinem kurzen Arbeitsleben echt oft ins Klo gegriffen haben, so wie du über deine älteren Kollegen denkst...^^
> Na da bin ich aber froh, daß Firmen wie die gute ///M GmbH da anders denkt.
> Die rufen nämlich gerne hin und wieder die alten Mitarbeiter zu Hause an und fragen dann:
> Du wie war das nochmals mit dem M30 im 3.0CSL und wenn ich dich gerade am Höhrer habe, kannst du mir auch noch beim S14B23 helfen?
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu 10000000% zu. Aber, er ist 25, gerade Meister und kaum Haare am Sack, ist aber ein Guter.


----------



## raceandsound (23. März 2016)

@Seabound

Eigentlich unverständlich, da es anscheinend ja PSA wieder gut geht.
Irgendwas werden sie hoffentlich wieder bringen, z.Bps die neuen 308er sehen auch nicht so schlecht aus.
Oder wenn ich da an die alten 406er V6 Coupes denke...sehr schönes und braves Coupe!

@Zeiss

ich kann es echt nicht verstehen...muß ich aber auch nicht (war auch so ein Lernprozess).^^


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @Seabound
> 
> Eigentlich unverständlich, da es anscheinend ja PSA wieder gut geht.
> Irgendwas werden sie hoffentlich wieder bringen,



Jo, der RCZ R mit sein 1,6 Liter BMW Luftpumpe war schon ein geiles Gerät! Schade eigentlich, mir hat der gut gefallen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. März 2016)

War aber auch absolut am Limit, da gings Tuningtechnisch nichts mehr. 
Gabs nicht auch massig Probleme mit dem RCZ und war ein  Fehlprojekt wirtschaftlich gesehen?


----------



## raceandsound (23. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Jo, der RCZ R mit sein 1,6 Liter BMW Luftpumpe war schon ein geiles Gerät! Schade eigentlich, mir hat der gut gefallen.



PSA/BMW Luftpumpe...im neuen Mini Cooper S werkelt GsD wieder ein 2,0l (B48A20) und ist wieder eine Eigenentwicklung.


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> War aber auch absolut am Limit, da gings Tuningtechnisch nichts mehr.
> Gabs nicht auch massig Probleme mit dem RCZ und war ein  Fehlprojekt wirtschaftlich gesehen?



Jo, das war wohl das Problem. Das Auto war für die Trackday/Tuninggemeinde absolut uninteressant. Da ging ja nix mehr rauszuholen. Hat sich wohl auch auf die Absatzzahlen ausgewirkt. 

Ist aber ähnlich wie beim Megane. Wegen dem kleinen Twinscrolllader geht da ab 310 PS nur noch was mit großem Aufwand. Wenn der neue Megane mit 1,8 Litern kommt, wird das wohl noch schlimmer. 

Aber ich bastel nicht an meinem Auto rum. Insofern ist mir das egal.


----------



## thirteeen1 (23. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> You can change precision, but you´ll never change experience!
> 
> -> Stimmt nur wenn du nicht grade Kollegen die den selben Fehler schon seit vielen, vielen, ..., vielen jahren machen
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## raceandsound (23. März 2016)

@thirteeen1

Deppen gibt es überall, ob jung oder alt...

Bist du reiner Turbofahrer?
Anders kann ich mir dein Empfinden nicht vorstellen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (23. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Oder wenn ich da an die alten 406er V6 Coupes denke...sehr schönes und braves Coupe!



Wenn das Dinge Heckantrieb gehabt hätte, würde es ein Klassiker werden. 
Genau das gleiche mit dem 407 Coupé


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> So Sommerreifen und Felgen sind bestellt. Von 205/55 R16 auf 225/40 R18.




Was hast du für Reifen gekauft? Und welche Felgen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also brauchen wir alle keine Erfahrung mehr, da der Computer einem schon sagt was man machen soll?
> Kein Wunder dass viele Mechaniker, naja eigentlich sind sie das kaum noch, mit alten Autos nicht mehr zurecht kommen.


Erfahrung hilft nur eine Sache schneller zu erledigen. Ich habe auch ohne Erfahrung bis jetzt selbst unmöglichste Fehler gefunden.
Der Computer sagt einem nicht wirklich was kaputt ist. Die Fehlersuche ist halt nur extrem beschleunigt. Wenn man nicht mit einem aktuellen Tester umgehen kann, dann findet man auch nur einfache Fehler.



Zeiss schrieb:


> In der Theorie vielleicht.
> 
> Beispiel: Ein N73 mit sehr langem  Start (10-12 Sekunden bis er  anspringt), einem für einen V12 rauen  Leerlauf in der Warmlaufphase und  ca fünf Minuten nach dem Erreichen der  Betriebstemperatur Aussetzer  als würde er sich verschlucken, je nach  Betriebszustand sogar Ausgehen.  Wenn er von selbst ausgeht und dann  gestartet wird, läuft er perfekt.  Wenn er nicht ausgeht, läuft er nach  dem "Verschlucken" perfekt. Die  Fehlerspeicher der Motorsteuerung (aller  fünf Steuergeräte) sind leer.  Und nun?
> 
> ...


Ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn man keinen Fehler hat. Es gibt bei den Markentestern tonnenweise gute Diagnosemöglichkeiten für neue Autos. Bei diesen Freie Werkstatt Testern kann man das knicken. Außer ein paar Istwerten und simplen Ansteuerungen ist da ja nicht viel mit los. Und einfach wild drauf los alles von Hand versuchen zu diagnostizieren geht eh in die Hose.

Der Mechaniker muss von dem Motor nicht wirklich Ahnung haben, um den wieder hinzubekommen. Solange die Werkstattliteratur gut ist, kann es ein guter Schrauber auf anhieb. Es gibt halt viele schlechte Schrauber, die immer noch nach dem Kenntnissstand ihrer Ausbildung schrauben. Und im PC lesen wie etwas gemacht wird ist uncool.
Ist halt immer die Frage wie man da rangeht.
Es gibt leider so viel Schrauber, die denken das sie besonders toll sind, dann aber nach ein paar schwereren Fragen schon ein dummes Gesicht machen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Gesellenprüfung für einen Kfz Gesellen ein Witz.
Wenn man dann da mit Halbwissen drangeht und sich nicht schlau macht wie etwas aufgebaut wird, dann kann das halt nur in einer schlechten Diagnose enden. Ich kenne bei weitem nicht alles auswendig aber wenn ich es brauche, dann lese ich es nach.




raceandsound schrieb:


> Du mußt in deinem kurzen Arbeitsleben echt  oft ins Klo gegriffen haben, so wie du über deine älteren Kollegen  denkst...^^
> Na da bin ich aber froh, daß Firmen wie die gute ///M GmbH da anders denkt.
> Die rufen nämlich gerne hin und wieder die alten Mitarbeiter zu Hause an und fragen dann:
> Du wie war das nochmals mit dem M30 im 3.0CSL und wenn ich dich gerade  am Höhrer habe, kannst du mir auch noch beim S14B23 helfen?
> ...


Ich sehe halt oft wieviel ich kann und was andere so drauf haben. Da ich mit dem ansässigen HBZ gut auskomme, werde ich halt über Umwege immer wieder zu Problemen gefragt und kann dann nur müde lächeln, wenn das ganze Auto schon auf links gedreht wurde, obwohl es ein wirklich leichter Fehler war. Man kann seinen Job auch 30 Jahre lang ******* machen.
Man kann entweder durch Erfahrung oder durch Wissen und Methodik zum Ergebnis kommen. Viele Altgesellen bleiben einfach auf ihrem Wissensstand von vor 40 Jahren und schrauben so vor sich hin. Es sind nicht alle, ich sehe aber genug wo es so ist. Wenn man so in seinem Trott feststeckt, dann ist das halt schwer neue Technik zu akzeptieren.
Es wird oft einfach planlos drauf losgeschraubt und auf gut Glück nach dem Fehler gefischt. "Das mache ich schon seit 30 Jahren so!" Sich mal eine Diagnosestrategie zurechtlegen bevor man anfängt ist ansich immer notwendig.

Wenn es für diese alten BMW Motoren keine Literatur gibt, dann muss man halt die alten fragen. Ist dann halt schlecht gemacht von BMW.
Ich habe auch schon genug Autos gemacht, die älter waren als ich. Absolut kein Problem. Kritisch wird es halt immer, wenn es nichts zum nachlesen gibt. Grade Funktionsbeschreibungen oder Diagnosehandbücher sind halt absolut notwenig, wenn man da noch nie dran war. Ansonsten kann man halt nur nach try&error vorgehen, was ich absolut nicht mag. Ich kann mir ja Test- und Einstellwerte nicht aus dem Finger saugen. Gleiches gilt für Funktionsbeschreibungen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu 10000000% zu. Aber, er ist 25,  gerade Meister und kaum Haare am Sack, ist aber ein Guter.


Ich rasiere meinen Sack regelmäßig, deswegen sind da so wenig dran. Das kratzt sonst immer so!


----------



## raceandsound (23. März 2016)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich in dem Gewerbe "ein paar" Leute kenne (22 Jahre).
Was du von dir gibst, trifft auf ein paar alte Hansel zu.
Alleine, dass du schon schreibst, nicht alle, aber viele Altgesellen, disqualifiziert dich sowieso...
Aber eines kann man dir lassen, beim Eigentor schießen, bist Weltmeister...^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2016)

Tja es trifft halt auf viele Alte zu, die ich so kenne. Bei uns im Betrieb haben wir quasi keine alten mehr, wir sind nen ziemlich junges Team.

...hier mal eine kleine Liste von "typischen" Altgesellen Diagnosefehlern,  wo ich nur die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen schlagen kann:
Zündfunken bei ausgebauter Zündkerze angucken
-Ist sowas von absolut egal, ob bei 1 Bar (relativ) Druck ein Zündfunke da ist.

Widerstandsmessung von einem Kabelsatz
-Absolut sinnfrei, weil selbst total defekte Kabel als i.O. angezeigt werden.

Einspritzdüsen und Injektoren nur elektrisch prüfen
-Scheinbar kann die mechanische/hydraulische Seite niemals defekt sein.

Trennen des Steckers bei möglichen Kontaktfehlern
-Ist doch wohl logisch das der nach erneutem stecken weg ist.

Bewerten einer Zündkerze nach Elektrodenabstand
-Der unsichtbare Haarriss, wodurch der Funke überschlägt wird so mit Sicherheit gefunden. NICHT 

Messen von Spnnungsversorgung bei abgezogenem Bauteilstecker
-Yeah sinnfrei 4 ever!

Softwarefehler werden pauschal ausgeschlossen
-Tja, früher gabs halt keine Softwarefehler.

Zaghafte Probefahrt bei Ladedruckfehlern
-Kann man auch echt was nachvollziehen, wenn man mit möglichem Ladedruckfehler im Teillast hinterm LKW herzuckelt.

Erstmal Fehlerspeicher löschen und neu auslesen
-Ja  super, man hat sich grade die Diagnose um den Faktor 10 erschwert. Die  ganzen wertvollen Umgebungsdaten und Historie erstmal gekillt.

...könnte ich noch ne ganze Menge mehr aufschreiben...


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...könnte ich noch ne ganze Menge mehr aufschreiben...



Ja bitte. Ist voll interessant.


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Oder wenn ich da an die alten 406er V6 Coupes denke...sehr schönes und braves Coupe!



Der 4o6 Coupé ist ein wunderschönes Auto. Da hat Pininfarina was  richtig schönes auf die Beine gestellt. Genau so wie mit dem Fiat Coupé.   



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> EIst doch nicht schlimm, wenn man keinen  Fehler hat. Es gibt bei den Markentestern tonnenweise gute  Diagnosemöglichkeiten für neue Autos. Bei diesen Freie Werkstatt Testern  kann man das knicken. Außer ein paar Istwerten und simplen  Ansteuerungen ist da ja nicht viel mit los. Und einfach wild drauf los  alles von Hand versuchen zu diagnostizieren geht eh in die Hose.



Habe ich von "Freie Werkstatt" gesprochen? Nein. Von BMW selbst. 

BMW und auch testen mit INPA/Ediabas, DIS/GT1 (glaub nicht, dass es für dich von Begriff ist). Nix mit dem "öffentlichen" OBD2 Müll.

Zum Rest sage ich nichts. Wie gesagt, bist ein Guter. Komisch nur, dass selbst die beiden sehr großen BMW-Niederlassungen hier schicken die V12 Fahrer heim mit der Aussage "sorry, wir hatten sie nicht allzu oft da und kennen uns damit nicht wirklich aus". Und auch diese "alten" Motoren sind VOLL diagnosefähig. Aber klar, man muss sich mit dem Motor nicht auskennen.  Wenn alle diese Einstellung haben, dann mal Mahlzeit.



raceandsound schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich in dem Gewerbe "ein paar" Leute kenne (22 Jahre).
> Was du von dir gibst, trifft auf ein paar alte Hansel zu.
> Alleine, dass du schon schreibst, nicht alle, aber viele Altgesellen, disqualifiziert dich sowieso...
> Aber eines kann man dir lassen, beim Eigentor schießen, bist Weltmeister...^^



/SIGN


----------



## thirteeen1 (23. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ja bitte. Ist voll interessant.



Aber recht hat er. Das sind Dinge die man bei vielen ausm Handwerk beobachten kann.


----------



## raceandsound (23. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja es trifft halt auf viele Alte zu, die ich so kenne. Bei uns im Betrieb haben wir quasi keine alten mehr, wir sind nen ziemlich junges Team.



Nochmals...Ich glaube du kennst niemanden...
Zumindest irgendjemanden der mehr als bis 3 zählen kann, anders ist das nicht zu erklären.
Deine Verallgemeinerungen lassen dich mehr als sehr blöd dastehen.

Wenn alle in deiner Firma so ticken wie du, dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn keine Alten mehr da sind.

Die ach so tolle Liste von dir besteht nur aus Basics.
Entweder war die Ausbildung bei euch vor 20 Jahren auf Baumschulenniveau und du kannst mit den Basics den Oberhelden spielen, oder siehe oben...
Du kennst niemanden...


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2016)

Naja, immerhin rasiert er sich den Sack...


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2016)

@raceandsound: Darf man fragen, was Du beruflich machst? Wenn es okay ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Nochmals...Ich glaube du kennst niemanden...
> Zumindest irgendjemanden der mehr als bis 3 zählen kann, anders ist das nicht zu erklären.
> Deine Verallgemeinerungen lassen dich mehr als sehr blöd dastehen.
> 
> ...


Die alten sind alle in Rente mitlerweile, deswegen ist keiner mehr da.

Ja das in der Liste sind Basics. Ich finde das immer besonders erschreckend, dass sowas falsch gemacht wird. Selbst Leute, die schon viele Jahre den Beruf machen.
Von schwierigeren Sachen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
Mag sein da hier schulisch nicht so besonders viel Unterrichtet wird. Ich hab zumindest aus der Berufsschule nicht wirklich was mitgekommen. 90% hab ich im Betrieb gelernt.
Wenn in der Berufsschule das Niveau auf ein halbwegs gutes Maß angezogen wird, kommt ja kaum noch einer durch.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe ich von "Freie Werkstatt" gesprochen? Nein. Von BMW selbst.
> 
> BMW und auch testen mit INPA/Ediabas, DIS/GT1 (glaub nicht, dass es für  dich von Begriff ist). Nix mit dem "öffentlichen" OBD2 Müll.
> 
> Zum Rest sage ich nichts. Wie gesagt, bist ein Guter. Komisch nur, dass  selbst die beiden sehr großen BMW-Niederlassungen hier schicken die V12  Fahrer heim mit der Aussage "sorry, wir hatten sie nicht allzu oft da  und kennen uns damit nicht wirklich aus". Und auch diese "alten" Motoren  sind VOLL diagnosefähig. Aber klar, man muss sich mit dem Motor nicht  auskennen.  Wenn alle diese Einstellung haben, dann mal Mahlzeit.


BMW schickt Kunden mit dem Problem weg, weil sie es nicht können? WTF? Wenn das einer bei uns macht, dann kann der direkt gehen. Bei uns wird jedes Auto angenommen, sofern der Kunde zahlt. Wenn man gar nicht weiter kommt, dann arbeitet man direkt mit dem Werk oder der Entwicklung zusammen. Teilweise kommen auch welche von den Zulieferern direkt vorbei. Wir haben bis jetzt noch kein Auto weggeschickt, weil wir es nicht konnten.
Irgendwas läuft da aber extrem schief bei BMW.
Selbst wenn wir Probleme mit alten Fahrzeugen haben, können wir uns direkt Hilfe aus dem Werk holen. Wenn es in der Werkstatt mit Ferndiagnose und Außendienstler nicht zu lösen ist, kommt das Auto zur Werksinstandsetzung.

Und nein, man muss sich nicht mit dem Motor auskennen. Wenn man das Wissen benötigt, dann eignet man sich es an. Ich habe auch nur auf vielleicht 3 Motoren einen Lehrgang. Trotzdem mache ich quasi alle Motoren von Smart bis AMG V12 BiTurbo.
Ich kenne weder Testwerte auswendig, noch Steckerbelegungen oder sonstiges unnützes Zeug. Ich weiß aber wo ich was im richtigen Moment nachgucken kann. Wichtig ist das man das Komplettsystem versteht und die Abläufe dahinter.
Ich mache mir zu jedem Problem Gedanken, wie ich den Prüfablauf möglichst effizient gestalten kann. Da kann es gut sein das ich ein neues Problem was ich noch nie hatte, innerhalb von Minuten gefunden habe. Mit try&error wären das Stunden geworden.

Es bringt einfach mal 0, wenn man sich z.B. merkt das bei Motor XY die Steuerzeiten bei xx° OT gemessen werden, allerdings nur, wenn der Kettenspanner 900° + 2x 15° mit dem Spezialadapter 3489734 von Hazet gedreht wurde und der Nockenwellenversteller D entlastet wurde.
Mag zwar auf den ersten Blick toll aussehen, wenn einer Bücherweise Arbeitsanleitungen im Kopf hat aber ein toller Schrauber ist das nicht. Wenn man Sachen oft hintereinander macht, dann hat man es mit der Zeit auswendig drauf, aber der einzige Vorteil dadurch ist die Zeitersparnis.

Jemand der anhand seiner Diagnose erkennt, das bei diesem Fehler die Steuerzeiten offensichtlich falsch sein könnten, dieses aber durch eine Gegenprüfung schnell ausschließt, der ist ein guter Schrauber. Der Auswendiglerner ist fleißig am prüfen und macht mit Sicherheit alles richtig aber löst das Problem nicht durch nachdenken.
Ich gehöre halt nicht zu den Leuten, die erstmal was machen und drauf los testen und schrauben. Erstmal Gedanken machen und das Problem mit kleinstmöglichem Aufwand lösen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2016)

In der Berufsschule ist ja auch alles vertreten.
Da sitzen in einer Klasse nen guter Realschüler und nen durchschnittlicher Sonderschüler nebeneinander.
Was für den einen Pipifax ist, ist für den anderen eine schwere Aufgabe.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (24. März 2016)

Bei den Kfz-Mechaniker Klassen sitzen sogar Abiturienten bei, da ist alles vertreten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man gar nicht weiter kommt, dann arbeitet man direkt mit dem Werk oder der Entwicklung zusammen. Teilweise kommen auch welche von den Zulieferern direkt vorbei. Wir haben bis jetzt noch kein Auto weggeschickt, weil wir es nicht konnten.
> Irgendwas läuft da aber extrem schief bei BMW.
> Selbst wenn wir Probleme mit alten Fahrzeugen haben, können wir uns direkt Hilfe aus dem Werk holen. Wenn es in der Werkstatt mit Ferndiagnose und Außendienstler nicht zu lösen ist, kommt das Auto zur Werksinstandsetzung.



So ist es bei BMW normalerweise auch. Wir hatten mit unserem 5er mal massive Fahrwerksprobleme und dort wurden auch zwei aus München zur Unterstützung gerufen.
Würde mein  mich wegschicken und mir erklären wollen, dass sie sich nicht mit dem Motor auskennen, würde ich sofort bei der Kundenbetreuung anrufen und fragen wie es denn sein kann, dass sich mein  nicht mit den eigenen Motoren auskennt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was hast du für Reifen gekauft? Und welche Felgen?



ATS Streetrace *klick* 

Und als Reifen den Nexen NFera SU1 *klick*

Bin gespannt


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2016)

Zu dem Reifen kann ich nix sagen, aber die Felgen sehen gut aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2016)

Die Reifen sind keine Bestklasse aber sind wohl ein Geheimtipp aus der Mittelklasse und erzielt keine schlechten Ergebnisse. Im Internet sind die Erfahrungen durchweg positiv und das auch bei Leuten die vorher Michelin oder Dunlop gefahren sind.


----------



## Zoon (24. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Naja, der Juke Nismo RS bringt es mit einem  1,6-Liter 4 Zylinder Turbobenziner auf immerhin 218 PS. Vielleicht wäre  der was?



Wenn Nissan den Stock aussen Arsch zieht und  endlich den Pulsar Nismo rausbringt der seit 3 Jahren auf Messen  rumgeistert mit der Technik des Megane RS dann hätten die auch mal  wieder ein interessantes Auto in Angebot. Ehrlich gesagt außer GTR und  grade so 370Z ist das Nissan Programm in Deutschland doch zum schreien  und davonlaufen. Aber da sind momentan irgendwie alle Japaner drin, was  gibts bei Mitsubishi? kein Galant mehr, kein Evo mehr, nicht mal  normaler Lancer, Toyota außer GT86 auch nur Gelump was Augengeschwüre  verursacht - Lexus ebenso geile Technik aber optisch äußerst grenzwertig  um es mal human auszudrücken. Subaru ist halt dank Boxermotor noch ne  Option.
Infiniti kann an sich mit anfreunden aber nur gefühlte 4  Händler in unserer Galaxis - bei nem normalen Nissan Händler brauchst  mit dem Teil auch nicht aufkreuzen wenn was spezifisches defekt ist.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Der  4o6 Coupé ist ein wunderschönes Auto. Da hat Pininfarina was  richtig  schönes auf die Beine gestellt. Genau so wie mit dem Fiat Coupé.



Oja. Noch ne Randnotiz Das Design vom Coupe Fiat stammt von einem gewissen Chris Bangle


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Oja. Noch ne Randnotiz Das Design vom Coupe Fiat stammt von einem gewissen Chris Bangle



Was mMn eine absolute Katastrophe ist, vorallem die Heckansicht


----------



## Riverna (24. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Infiniti kann an sich mit anfreunden aber nur gefühlte 4  Händler in unserer Galaxis - bei nem normalen Nissan Händler brauchst  mit dem Teil auch nicht aufkreuzen wenn was spezifisches defekt ist.



Das ist Quatsch, wir reparieren auch Infinitis. Das macht im Endeffekt jeder Nissan Händler/Werkstatt.
Ersatzteilbeschaffung ist in der Regel von zwei bis drei Tagen, wenn es seltene Ersatzteile sind die wir extra in Japan bestellen müssen.

Nissan bietet aber in der Tat nichts besonders spannendes oder optisch entsprechendes an. Finde ich auch schade, aber passt aktuell nicht ins Marketing. Wir bieten lieber zig Versionen von SUV´s oder "Crossover" Schleudern an.


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2016)

Sportwagen sind bestenfalls Technologie- bzw. Imageträger, damit lässt sich in der Masse kein Geld verdienen. Die Brot und Butterautos bringen die Gelder in die Konzerne. Leider....


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Sportwagen sind bestenfalls Technologie- bzw. Imageträger, damit lässt sich in der Masse kein Geld verdienen. Die Brot und Butterautos bringen die Gelder in die Konzerne. Leider....



Das leider am Ende verstehe ich nicht. Allgemein verstehe ich irgendwie den ganzen Post nicht. 

Gibt doch genug Sportwagenhersteller.


----------



## Captn (24. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das leider am Ende verstehe ich nicht. Allgemein verstehe ich irgendwie den ganzen Post nicht.
> 
> Gibt doch genug Sportwagenhersteller.


Nur gehören die meist zu einer ganzen Gruppe.

Geld verdient wird sowieso erst mit den Ersatzteilen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2016)

Ich dachte Geld wird eher mit der Leistung verdient?


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt außer GTR und  grade so 370Z ist das Nissan Programm in Deutschland doch zum schreien  und davonlaufen.


Ich frage mich wer sich einen Nissan kauft.



> Aber da sind momentan irgendwie alle Japaner drin, was  gibts bei Mitsubishi? kein Galant mehr, kein Evo mehr, nicht mal  normaler Lancer, Toyota außer GT86 auch nur Gelump was Augengeschwüre  verursacht


Ich finde die Toyotas nicht hässlich, aber schön sind sie auch nicht-



> - Lexus ebenso geile Technik aber optisch äußerst grenzwertig  um es mal human auszudrücken.


Der LC sieht doch geil aus und der RC auch.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Sportwagen sind bestenfalls Technologie- bzw. Imageträger, damit lässt sich in der Masse kein Geld verdienen. Die Brot und Butterautos bringen die Gelder in die Konzerne. Leider....





CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nur gehören die meist zu einer ganzen Gruppe.


Und wie überleben dann Koenigsegg, Pagani, McLaren, Aston Martin, Lotus, Donkervoort oder Ruf?


----------



## Riverna (24. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wer sich einen Nissan kauft.



Beim 370z und GTR Leute die ein gutes und schnelles Auto haben wollen für vergleichbar wenig Geld. Beim Juke die ein "Lifestyle" Auto wollen... beim QQ und X-Trail Leute die ein Grund soliden SUV haben möchten mit hervorrangender Qualität. Micra wird oft von Frauen und Müttern gekauft. Alles in allem gute Autos die sich vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken müssen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Oja. Noch ne Randnotiz Das Design vom Coupe Fiat stammt von einem gewissen Chris Bangle



Das Innendesign ist aber von Pininfarina und gebaut wurden sie auch dort.
Ich mag das Design, aber die Technik ist teilweise der letzte Müll.


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Oja. Noch ne Randnotiz Das Design vom Coupe Fiat stammt von einem gewissen Chris Bangle


Bangle hat mit dem erste 6er (E63 )eins der schönsten Autos dieser Zeit erschaffen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Beim 370z und GTR Leute die ein gutes und schnelles Auto haben wollen für vergleichbar wenig Geld. Beim Juke die ein "Lifestyle" Auto wollen... beim QQ und X-Trail Leute die ein Grund soliden SUV haben möchten mit hervorrangender Qualität. Micra wird oft von Frauen und Müttern gekauft. Alles in allem gute Autos die sich vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken müssen.


Z und GTR, wie teilweise der Juke war mir klar, aber der Rest geht dann halt nur wie du gesagt hast über die Qualität und den Preis.


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2016)

Das Teil mit dem verunglückten Rucksack hinten?


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2016)

Ich finde, man sieht relativ viele Jukes. Gefällt er mir? Keine Ahnung. Irgendwas hat er. Kaufen würd ich das Ding aber nicht. Ansonsten, die Zs fand ich immer langweilig irgendwie und der GTR ist mittlerweile auch ziemlich altbacken. Qashqais fahren hier rum, wie Sand am Meer. Muss ich aber zugeben, dass der auch meinen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## Lee (24. März 2016)

Ich find Nissan von den Japanern eigentlich noch gut aufgestellt, ebenso wie Mazda (die gefallen mir alle). Toyata hingegen find ich optisch ziemlich mau (der Hilux ist aber geil!) und die haben auch nur noch so winzig kleine Motoren oder die Hybriden im Angebot. Und Honda hat ja gefühlt außer dem Civic überhaupt kein Modell mehr in Deutschland im Angebot?

Am attraktivsten finde ich tatsächlich Mazda. Einen Mazda 6 würde ich mir glatt vor die Tür stellen, und dazu noch nen MX-5 zum Spaß haben.


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2016)

Achso, wer hat schon die Sommerreifen drauf? 

Auf den Kadjar kamen heute jungfräuliche Conti Sport Contact 5 in 225/40 R19. Ich glaub, der Schnee is durch. Und wenn, bleibt eh nimmer liegen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2016)

Nissan Juke?
Kenn nur nen Nissan Puke oder verwechsel ich da was?🙈🙊🙉


----------



## Seabound (24. März 2016)

Juke, Joke, Puke, es gibt viele Namen für das Warzenschwein.


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das Teil mit dem verunglückten Rucksack hinten?


Nein.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2016)

Sieht aber danach aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2016)

In meinen Augen nicht oder nur beim Cabrio.


----------



## Zeiss (24. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bangle hat mit dem erste 6er (E63 )eins der schönsten Autos dieser Zeit erschaffen.



Öhm, nö.  Dem kann ich persönlich nichts abgewinnen.  Genau so wie dem ersten E65.

Ich finde die Entwicklung vom Chris  Bangle irgendwie krass. Der Z3 hat schon immer extrem polarisiert, aber  den E38 findet eigentlich so ziemlich jeder zeitlos, auch wenn es der  schwerste 7er bis jetzt war. Danach E46, auch noch ein klassischer BMW.  Dann haut er den E65, E60/61/63 raus, ein krasser Bruch mit dem alten,  mit langgezogenen Linien und der Eleganz hin zu fett und "da bin ich".  Danach wieder zum dezenteren und dem zurückhaltenderem Design beim E90  und dem F01... Irgendwie keine Linie, nur hin und her. Beim Paul Bracq  oder Claus Luthe sieht man dem Auto direkt an, wer das gezeichnet hat. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> In meinen Augen nicht oder nur beim Cabrio.



Dann solltest Du zum Augenarzt. 

Aber, dieses Design wurde dann auch von Benz übernommen (W221).


----------



## Riverna (24. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> aber der Rest geht dann halt nur wie du gesagt hast über die Qualität und den Preis.



Was quasi das wichtigste an einem Auto ist, über die Optik kann man natürlich streiten. Wobei ich QQ und X-Trail eigentlich nicht wirklich hässlich(er) finde (als die Konkurrenz). 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nissan Juke?
> Kenn nur nen Nissan Puke oder verwechsel ich da was?



Es gibt keinen Puke, dass Teil heißt Juke.  Es gibt noch einen Cube aber der ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Puke, dass Teil heißt Juke.


Ach, dann war es Gefühl was mich beim Anblick überkommt, mein Fehler.


----------



## Revoller (25. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beim 370z und GTR Leute die ein gutes und schnelles Auto haben wollen für vergleichbar wenig Geld. Beim Juke die ein "Lifestyle" Auto wollen... beim QQ und X-Trail Leute die ein Grund soliden SUV haben möchten mit hervorrangender Qualität. Micra wird oft von Frauen und Müttern gekauft. Alles in allem gute Autos die sich vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken müssen.



Nissan is doch schon seit 2000 nich mehr in Europa vertreten, den Renaultschrott kauft man nich freiwillig. 
Selbst bei Toyota hat die Quali nachgelassen, sehe ich am Avensis T25 wenn ich den mit meinen beiden E8ern vergleiche. Und was haben Neuwagen mit Lifestyle zutun, das kann jeder...

Mein Lifestyle sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braune Armaturen haben einfach was, gabs auch in blau nur davon find ich ja keinen...
Falls jemand weiß wo so einer steht immer her mit der Info:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (25. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Nissan is doch schon seit 2000 nich mehr in Europa vertreten...



Öh, what? Die Massen an Quashquais und Jukes, die hier in Europa rumdübeln, ist dir wohl entgangen? Dazwischen noch ein paar Navaras und Pathfinders.

Aber bei den vielen VAG-Gruppe-Autos, die im Umlauf sind, kann man die paar Nissans schon mal übersehen  Aber nicht vertreten sieht für mich anders aus.


----------



## 100001 (25. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht auf Rennstrecken, sondern nur auf der Autobahn.
> Da kommt einem die Leistung entgegen und der Sound macht auch spaß



Echt für die Autobahn braucht man Leistung?

selbst 
der 55ps 3er Golf schafft auf der Autobahn so seine 182
der 136 ps Mazda 6  schafft dort ebenso 232


----------



## Revoller (25. März 2016)

Ich meinte echte Nissan und nich die verkappten Renaults...


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2016)

Sind alles im Design vollkommen eigenständige Autos. Und ob es dir gefällt oder nicht, die meisten kaufen danach und nicht nach dem Entwickler des Motors.


----------



## Kusanar (25. März 2016)

Es werden immer weniger Hersteller, die sich auf Technikebene ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. Auch Toyota bildet da keine Ausnahme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Automobilindustrie: Kooperationen liegen im Trend


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Nissan is doch schon seit 2000 nich mehr in Europa vertreten, den Renaultschrott kauft man nich freiwillig.



Da spricht einer mit Erfahrung... Nissan war und ist genau so vertreten wie vor 2000. 



Revoller schrieb:


> Mein Lifestyle sieht so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeder definiert das anders... ich würde mich so einer (in meinen Augen) hässlichen Karre wie du sie als "Lifestyle" bezeichnest nicht mal im Winter fahren wollen. Der hat für mich nichts, aber auch gar nichts was interessant ist. Da ziehe ich einen Neuwagen von Nissan selbst wenn Renault Technik drin stecken würde zig mal vor. Aber jeder darf seinen Geschmack haben... hättest du einen MK3/MK4, SW2 oder AE85/AE86 könnte ich deine Aussagen noch verstehen. Aber bei einem stink normalen Corolla von Lifestyle zu sprechen? Naja ich weiß nicht...

Und nochmal zu deinem Vorwurf es wären alles verkappte Renaults, diese Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend völliger Käse. Die Wagen wurden alle von Nissan entwickelt und teilen sich maximal die Diesel Motoren mit Renault.


----------



## Captn (25. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Ich meinte echte Nissan und nich die verkappten Renaults...


Nen GTR kannst du dir in Deutschland aber auch kaufen und ich würde sogar behaupten, dass das heutzutage einfacher beziehungsweise weniger umständlich als vor zig Jahren ist.


----------



## Zoon (25. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das macht im Endeffekt jeder Nissan Händler/Werkstatt.



Naja  wenn ich hier unsren Nissan Händler betrachte, der hat sich schon stur  gestellt als ein Bekannter seinen woanders gekauften Quashquai 4x4 dort  vorbeibrachte zur Inspektion +  nachträglich eine Hohlraumkonservierung  anzubringen - er nutzt das Ding tatsächlich viel im Wald mit Anhänger um  bereits geschlagenes Holz rauszuholen - wo so eine nachträgliche  Konservierung durchaus Sinn macht. Jetzt lässt er alles bei ner freien  Werke machen bzw repariert kleinere Sachen und kleine Inspektionen wie  Ölwechsel selbst.


@ Bangle, viel habe ich früher auch über die E60 und co "gehated" aber mittlerweile dreht man sich nach den Dingern viel eher um als zu den aktuellen 5er der so gut wie gar nicht auffällt. Scheint der Bangle doch was richtig gemacht zu haben ...


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2016)

Dann hat der Händler einfach keine Lust, wir kommen ohne große Probleme an die nötigen Daten. Das können andere Händler genau so, falls sie es wollen. Aber wenn er schon kein Bock auf eine Inspektion bei einem Fremdfahrzeug hat, spricht das Bände.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2016)

Den E60 fand ich schon damals sehr gelungen. Aber es ist wie so oft alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2016)

Das Problem bei den Bangle Designs ist halt oft dass man einen schicken Wagen anfahren sieht, ihm nach sieht und ein irgendwie unförmiges Heck anstarrt.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2016)

Das Heck vom E60 finde ich gar nicht so hässlich. Da war das vom E65 in meinen Augen deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## Revoller (25. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da spricht einer mit Erfahrung... Nissan war und ist genau so vertreten wie vor 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach ein AE86 darfs sein?
Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber der gezeigte Corolla is aus der selben Baureihe und hört auf den Namen AE80, nen AE82 in rot hab ich ja auch.
Vom AE86 gibs mittlerweile eh mehr auf den Straßen als von den Vernunft-Corolla´s, fürn Winterbetrieb sind die also viel zu schade mittlerweile!


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2016)

Das weiß ich selber... aber ein AE86 ist trotzdem eine ganz andere Liga. 
Einen AE86 kann man mit so einem Brot und Butter Corolla gar nicht vergleichen.

Ob die für den Winter zu schade sind oder nicht, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Wie bei vielem...


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Echt für die Autobahn braucht man Leistung?
> 
> selbst
> der 55ps 3er Golf schafft auf der Autobahn so seine 182
> der 136 ps Mazda 6  schafft dort ebenso 232


Wenn du es dir nur immer wieder einredest, dann glaubst du dir das irgendwann auch selber.
Oder fahren Autos in Österreich immer 32km/h schneller als angegeben?
Wenn ja, dann komm ich mal vorbei und fahre mit 276km/h bei euch rum.


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2016)

Also mein Almera mit fast der doppelten Leistung vom 55PS Golf schafft 2 km/h weniger als dieser.


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2016)

Von km/h hat er ja nicht gesprochen. Eventuell waren auch Fehlzündungen/Min. gemeint.


----------



## 100001 (25. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du es dir nur immer wieder einredest, dann glaubst du dir das irgendwann auch selber.



Tja wen die Eltern deswegen schon den Lappen weg hatte bzw. xxxx euro zahlen durfte,
gut hat sich die Section inkl. einem Blitzer wohl vertan und die Resultate sind  schon abzüglich der Toleranz


Achso die Gps Messung mit einer Schwankung von 230-238 beim Mazda will ich ja auch nicht vergessen


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2016)

Das mit dem Golf kann nicht seien.


----------



## 100001 (25. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das mit dem Golf kann nicht seien.


Is aber so 

Edit: 
genau waren es 180,5


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Is aber so


Kann nicht sein, da ein Golf 3 mit unter 100PS nicht so schnell fährt.
Allerhöchstens bergab kannst du so ein Teil mal auf 180 km/h nach Tacho bringen, aber das sind keine realen 182 km/h.


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2016)

Wahrscheinlich geht der Tacho brutals ungenau. Aber solche Tagträumer gibt es doch überall, da hilft auch kein diskutieren. Wenn ein 55PS Golf seine 180km/h plus laufen würde, wäre Volkswagen schön blöd ihn nur mit 150km/h anzugeben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, da ein Golf 3 mit unter 100PS nicht so schnell fährt.


Grund? Die alten kisten laufen alle teils erheblich schneller als angegeben. Bei meinem 3er mit 60 ps, den ich mal hatte, kann ich nicht sagen was der @max gelaufen ist, aber der 3er TDI mit 90 ps lief knapp 200 km/h (angegeben mit 178) und meinen passat konnte man, mit seinen 130 ps, auch auf 220 prügeln (angegeben mit 201 km/h, darüber war aber kein schönes fahren mehr)
Zwischenzeitlich hat VW aber mal künstlich begrenzt. Ich erinnere mich da an einen (3er?) polo GTI mit 1.6er maschiene und 120 ps. Das ding zog gnadenlos durch (besonders für die paar ps) bis 195 km/h. Dort war dann schlagartig schluß mit der beschleunigung.


----------



## Jimiblu (25. März 2016)

Mein erstes Auto war ein Golf II mit 70ps 'Turbo'diesel.
Laut Tacho fuhr der auch 175, aber nach Navi-gps waren das eher 163...Kann mir kaum vorstellen das ein Golf 3 mit 50ps, der etwas mehr als ne Tonne wiegt schneller fährt (ausser er wird angeschubst von hinten :p )


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2016)

Schon erstaunlich... für 220km/h brauchte ich 160PS (gemessene). Immer wieder erstaunlich wie gut gerade VW´s gehen müssen. Meine Autos schaffen immer nur das was im Schein steht plus vll 5 km/h. Muss wohl auf VW umsteigen... so ein R32 schafft Serie auch 280km/h wie man oft von den Besitzern hört.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Grund? Die alten kisten laufen alle teils erheblich schneller als angegeben.


Selber einen gefahren und der lief nicht mal annhärend so schnell wie dieser 55PS Golf obwohl er mehr Leistung hat.


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Achso die Gps Messung mit einer Schwankung von 230-238 beim Mazda will ich ja auch nicht vergessen


Das Auto ist ja noch besser als das von thebadfrag.
Noch weniger Leistung und noch mehr Endgeschwindigkeit.
238km/h mit nem 136PS Mazda 6 Diesel


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich...





> für 220km/h brauchte ich 160PS (gemessene). Immer wieder erstaunlich wie gut gerade VW´s gehen müssen. Meine Autos schaffen immer nur das was im Schein steht plus vll 5 km/h.


Mein eindruck ist das es darauf ankommt, wie die kisten die ersten 10000 km bewegt werden. Wer da nur mit wenig gas fährt, dessen auto fährt nur das was angegeben ist. Zumindest mein passat war vorher aber eine vertreter-kiste und ich glaube nicht, das der geschont wurde. Unter mir ist das auto dann, im normal-betrieb, eher ruhig bewegt worden, dafür aber auf den paar autobahn-kilometern vorzugsweise vollgas.
Aber wenn es dich beruhigt, mein aktueller caddy mit 122 ps fährt auch nur knapp schneller, als vom werk angegeben. (laut GPS)


> Muss wohl auf VW umsteigen... so ein R32 schafft Serie auch 280km/h wie man oft von den Besitzern hört.


Da mußt du aber einen alten nehmen und wer weiß, ob du noch einen guten erwischst. 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Selber einen gefahren und der lief nicht mal  annhärend so schnell wie dieser 55PS Golf obwohl er mehr Leistung  hat.


Wie bist du das ding gefahren? Vor dem T5 hatte ich einen caddy mit  saugdiesel (PD) als firmenauto. Mit dem teil bin ich sogar bis münchen  gefahren (350km) und das nur mit vollgas. Anfangs war bei strich 140  km/h (laut tacho) schluß, womit er auch angegeben ist. Nach ca. 50 000  km hat der caddy aber klein bei gegeben und hat sich schrittweise  bis auf tacho- 160 gesteigert. (drehzahlmesser dann schon tief im roten  bereich )


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie bist du das ding gefahren?


Keine Ahnung wie der die ersten 190.000km gefahren wurde, also schon lange aus dem von dir genannten 10.000km raus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Auto ist ja noch besser als das von thebadfrag.


Ich hatte ja schon gesagt das ich nen Video mache, sobald die Sommerreifen drauf sind. 



100001 schrieb:


> Achso die Gps Messung mit einer Schwankung von 230-238 beim Mazda will ich ja auch nicht vergessen


GPS 238 mit 136 PS?  Ja ne is klar. Vielleicht wenn ein Porsche Cayenne Turbo mit 300 km/h hinten reinknallt.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (25. März 2016)

Mein erstes Auto mit 150PS 
Hat nach Tacho 210 und nach GPS 202km/h geschafft, war aber auch eingeschränkt wegen dem kurzen letzten Gang


----------



## 100001 (25. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 238 mit 136 PS?  Ja ne is klar. Vielleicht wenn ein Porsche Cayenne Turbo mit 300 km/h hinten reinknallt.



Ps alleine haben sehr wenig mit der Endgeschwindigkeit zu tun,
aber schön zu sehen wie viele hier eig. keinen Plan haben.


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2016)

Wieviel Prozent Gefälle hatte denn die Strasse?
Mein Bruder ist mit nem 75PS Diesel Jetta auch mal 200 gefahren und da ware es 12%.
Wenn du weiterhin der Meinung bist, dass ein 136PS Mazda 6 Diesel 238 echte km/h fährt, dann treffen wir uns mal auf der A7 irgendwo in Bayern und dann zeigst du mir das mal.
Wäre bestimmt nicht der einzige, der das gerne sehen würde.
Gibt auch genug hier, die diese Geschwindigkeit mitgehen können.
Fände deine Erklärung auch mal interessant, warum der von dir benannte 38km/h schneller läuft als in Serie angegeben.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (25. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Ps alleine haben sehr wenig mit der Endgeschwindigkeit zu tun,
> aber schön zu sehen wie viele hier eig. keinen Plan haben.


Es gibt viele Faktoren, das ist mir schon bewusst, aber aktuell geht es nur um die PS Zahl und nicht um den CW-Wert etc.


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Faktoren, das ist mir schon bewusst, aber aktuell geht es nur um die PS Zahl und nicht um den CW-Wert etc.


Nur braucht man zur PS Zahl, auch das Gewicht und die Übersetzung des Getriebes.


----------



## Hitman-47 (25. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur braucht man zur PS Zahl, auch das Gewicht und die Übersetzung des Getriebes.



Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht gerade völlig täusche müsste das Gewicht für die Höchstgeschwindigkeit relativ egal sein, dauert mit mehr Gewicht nur entsprechend länger die Endgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. 
(Natürlich davon ausgehend, dass alles auf einer ebenen Strecke stattfindet)


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2016)

Das Gewicht ist relativ egal, entscheidend sind Stirnfläche und cw-Wert.
Allerdings kommt man da mit nem normalen Auto und 136PS nicht weit.


----------



## 100001 (25. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Allerdings kommt man da mit nem normalen Auto und 136PS nicht weit.



Reifendruck, Reifenbreite/größe, Mischung, Straßenbelag, Wetter,  usw.spielt alles mit rein


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. März 2016)

Wahrscheinlich eine falsche Rad-Reifen Kombination gefahren und dadurch verfälschte Tachowerte


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Reifendruck, Reifenbreite/größe, Mischung, Straßenbelag, Wetter,  usw.spielt alles mit rein


War klar, viel Geschwätz, aber nichts dahinter.


----------



## 100001 (25. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War klar, viel Geschwätz, aber nichts dahinter.



 tja wenn man Fakten nicht vom Tisch weisen kann ist alles Geschwätz,
aber hey tu doch weiter von PS auf Was auch immer du willst schließen.


Edit: BTT.
Ohje da is mir ein Fehler passiert der 6er ist gechipt auf 149 Ps,
also nicht 136


----------



## thirteeen1 (25. März 2016)

Mein C2 (125PS) lief laut GPS 212 oder 217 kmh, ich weiß es nimmer.
Aber da hing er voll im Begrenzer und es ging leicht, wirklich nur leicht bergab.

Beim Nissan wars schwer zu sagen, laut Tacho so 2cm über die letzte Stelle raus.

BMW lief bis jetzt Tacho 240 auf der geraden.

Vadderns Passat (140PS PD) lief früher immer Tacho ~225, 
irgendwann nach einem Kundendienst mit aktualisierter Software nur noch Tacho 210.
Merkt man richtig wie ihm da die Leistung abgeschnürt wird. Ist wohl auf die 206kmh laut Schein begrenzt worden.

Beim neuen Polo den wir jetzt haben (90 PS 1.2 4 Zyli) glaube ich nicht das der überhaupt 
180 schafft so träge wie das Ding ist.


----------



## Zeiss (25. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Bangle Designs ist halt oft  dass man einen schicken Wagen anfahren sieht, ihm nach sieht und ein  irgendwie unförmiges Heck anstarrt.



Sein Problem als Designer ist, dass er keine eigene Linie hat, wie  "echte" Designer, wie Paul Bracq oder Claus Luthe oder Adrian van  Hooydonk (unter seiner Leitung entstand der F10/F11).



keinnick schrieb:


> Das  Heck vom E60 finde ich gar nicht so hässlich. Da war das vom E65 in  meinen Augen deutlich schlimmer.



Das Heck und die Nase vom E65 vFL sind hässlich, mit diesen  Tränensäcken. Beim FL haben sie es entschärft und ist nicht mehr so  extrem.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2016)

Ich finde es durchaus positiv wenn jemand nicht immer das selbe Design wählt (im Gegensatz z.B. zu Fisker). Nur gefallen soll es halt trotzdem.


----------



## Zeiss (25. März 2016)

Ja, schon richtig, nur Du setzt "eigene Linie" dem "immer das selbe Design" gleich und das ist falsch und ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Is aber so[emoji38]
> Edit:
> genau waren es 180,5


Rückenwind , Bergab und die Polizei im Nacken....[emoji6]  dann bestimmt[emoji16]

Mein Crx ED9 lief früher aber wirklich gut. Serie 124PS ( Kein vtech) Hatte ihn ein wenig getunnt...Gkatatrappe (136PS) Mohr (4*90mm) Endschalldämpfer und K&N offener Sportluftfilter direkt an der Einspritzanlage(~140-150PS )  
Lief laut Tacho am Anschlag 245kmh....Da bin ich immer vom Gas gegangen....nur fliegen ist schöner😁
Hatte 9*16 Bobert Felgen druppe( Ja vor 20 Jahren war es mega groß😉 da waren 13&14" in 😎 ich wollte immer etwas anderes als meine ganzen Kollegen mit ihren Golf/Corrado gti / VR6 / G60 usw.....Aber schneller war keiner 👍
Ich weis noch genau im ersten Gang ging es bis zum begrenzer auf 65kmh/ 2 Tee 120kmh/ 3ter 165kmh /4ter 210kmh und 5ter nur fliegen ist schöner mit unter 1000kg 😜

Aber heute natürlich fast lächerlich😞
Wenn ich so mit meinen Kollegen fahre....Seat Leon Cupra 280.....das natürlich eine andere Liga


----------



## deeeennis (25. März 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Beim neuen Polo den wir jetzt haben (90 PS 1.2 4 Zyli) glaube ich nicht das der überhaupt
> 180 schafft so träge wie das Ding ist.



Wir haben einen Fabia 3 1.2 TSI mit 90PS, also quasi das gleiche Auto, und der schafft so seine 188 laut Tacho, was den eingetragenen 184 Nahe kommt.
Allgemein finde ich jetzt nicht, dass er sich so sehr bis zu dieser Geschwindigkeit quält, wobei das persönliches Empfinden ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Echt für die Autobahn braucht man Leistung?
> 
> selbst
> der 55ps 3er Golf schafft auf der Autobahn so seine 182
> der 136 ps Mazda 6  schafft dort ebenso 232



Im freien Fall vielleicht 



100001 schrieb:


> Echt für die Autobahn braucht man Leistung?



Ja, zumindest wenn man nicht nur mit Richtgeschwindigkeit umhereiern will.


----------



## Riverna (26. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> aber schön zu sehen wie viele hier eig. keinen Plan haben.





100001 schrieb:


> Reifendruck, Reifenbreite/größe, Mischung, Straßenbelag, Wetter,  usw.spielt alles mit rein



Ich merk schon du hast da deutlich mehr Plan als wir. Reifendruck, Mischung, Straßenbelag und Wetter (keine extrem Bedingungen) machen vielleicht 2% der Höchstgeschwindigkeit aus. Die relavanten Aspekte wie Getriebeübersetzung, cW Wert, Schwerpunkt, Stirnfläche usw lässt du aussen vor. Du kannst dich winden wie ein Aal. Ein 55PS Auto (egal welche Marke) erreicht unter normalen Bedingungen niemals 180km/h. 

Gegenfrage: 

Wenn der 55PS Golf 3 doch angeblich 180km/h fährt, wieso gibt ihn Volkswagen mit 150km/h an? 
Wenn der 136PS Mazda 6 doch angeblich 232km/h fährt, wieso gibt ihn Mazda mit 208km/h an? 

Beide Höchstgeschwindigkeitsangaben sind von mir geraten, da ich nicht die genaue Zahl weiß und keinen Sinn drin sehe sie nun zu ergooglen. Aber beantworte mir doch mal wieso der Hersteller seine Wagen absichtlich langsamer macht als sie sind. Auf diese Antwort bin ich durchaus mal gespannt. 

Subaru gibt meinen Impreza übrigends mit 218PS (82PS mehr als der Mazda 6) mit 230km/h an... merkst du selber oder? Oder willst du mir nun ernsthaft erzählen das Mazda eine derart gute Getriebeübersetzung herausgefunden hat die Leistung quasi völlig irrelevant erscheinen lässt?`


----------



## Iconoclast (26. März 2016)

Der hatte noch Hamster in den Rädern die mitgelaufen sind. Daher die 232. 4 Hamster machen einiges aus.


----------



## Revoller (26. März 2016)

Meiner rennt fast 180, Tacho am anschlag und laut Navi 178 - angegeben mit 170 laut schein bei 84PS aus 1.6l.
Der kleinere soll auch 175 rennen, angegeben mit 165 laut schein - 1.3er mit 69PS.

Allerdings bekommen die auch besseren Sprit als es damals gab, der 1.6er is ansich auf Normalbenzin ausgelegt und der 1.3er würde auch noch mit verbleitem zurechtkommen.
Der 98er E11 den ich hatte mit 1.3er Maschine und 86PS lief laut Navi an die 200, war aber im Anzug dem 84PS 1.6er haushoch unterlegen und lief auch entsprechend unruhiger bei hohem Tempo.
Ebenfalls dem 1.6er unterlegen is ein 2004er T25 Kombi mit 135PS und 1,8l im Anzug, da Pfeif ich dann doch lieber auf die Endgeschwindigkeit und bevorzuge den Antritt

T25 1.8l: 1400kg
E11 1.3l: 1050kg
E8 1.6l: 900kg
E8 1.3l: 870kg

E8 CW-Wert: 0,32


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> tja wenn man Fakten nicht vom Tisch weisen kann ist alles Geschwätz,
> aber hey tu doch weiter von PS auf Was auch immer du willst schließen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahja, anscheinend weisst du nicht mal was Fakten sind.
Aber bestimmt nicht die Aussage von irgendjemanden, aus irgendeinem Forum.
Und ohje, 149PS. 
Dann ist natürlich klar dass der 38km/h mehr Höchstgeschwindigkeit hat.
Wie gesagt, Schnäppchen dir das Auto, wir treffen und in Bayern auf der A7, wir suchen nen schönes ebenes gerades Stück Strecke und dann probieren wir das mal aus.


----------



## Cleriker (26. März 2016)

Könnt ihr bei mir hier auf der 33 bei Osnabrück auch. Ist zwar nicht eben, bergab könnt ihr aber gut beschleunigen und bergauf Sieht man dann welche Geschwindigkeit sie wirklich zu halten im Stande sind.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2016)

Naja er kommt aus Österreich, deswegen Bayern.
Aber er soll erstmal seinen Führerschein machen.


----------



## Zeiss (26. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Reifendruck, Reifenbreite/größe, Mischung, Straßenbelag, Wetter,  usw.spielt alles mit rein



Ja, tun sie, im Promillebereich. Sogar das Gewicht spielt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nur noch eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Da kommt es auf Cw-Wert, Stirnfläche, Übersetzung und und und.


----------



## aloha84 (26. März 2016)

Mein alter Astra G 1,8 mit 125 PS fuhr einmal TACHO 235. (nach GPS ca. 222).
Angegeben war er mit 205.
So wie ging das?
--> A9, in der nähe von Schleiz, Bergab (gefühlt freier Fall) + extremer Rückenwind (war stürmisch an dem Tag).
So wie Autos im Schein angegeben sind passt das schon. Ein Auto das mit 180 gemeldet ist, fährt nicht 220 + X.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, tun sie, im Promillebereich. Sogar das Gewicht spielt bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nur noch eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Da kommt es auf Cw-Wert, Stirnfläche, Übersetzung und und und.


Die Reifenbreite und Lufttemperatur machen schon einen ganz schönen Unterschied.

Ich hatte mal einen S212 mit 642er Motor(350 cdi) der hatte als Beanstandung das er seine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 250 km/h nicht packt. Das war auch wirklich so, das maximale was ich geschafft habe war 239km/h.
Der Kunde hatte allerdings nachträglich das Fahrzeug mit anderen Rädern (18 Zoll) bestückt. 275VA und 295HA waren drauf und Serie waren 225 ringsum(17 Zoll).
Also hab ich die Serienbereifung draufgesteckt und siehe da er lief wieder 250.

Bei meinem Auto verringert sich die Endgeschwindigkeit reproduzierbar um 2 km/h bei 30°C Änderung der Außentemperatur.


----------



## Riverna (26. März 2016)

Revoller schrieb:


> Allerdings bekommen die auch besseren Sprit als es damals gab, der 1.6er is ansich auf Normalbenzin ausgelegt.



Ohne Klopfreglung hast du keinerlei Vorteile vom besseren Sprit. Und da er mit dem besserem Sprit nichts anfangen kann, ist das alles Einbildung.


----------



## 100001 (26. März 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, tun sie, im Promillebereich. .



Und das ist schlichtweg falsch


----------



## Riverna (26. März 2016)

Nö ist es nicht...


----------



## Hitman-47 (26. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Und das ist schlichtweg falsch



Dann liefere doch bitte Quellen oder Argumente. Lernt man das heutzutage nicht mehr in der Schule wie man diskutiert? Du hast eine Behauptung aufgestellt, dann solltest du die auch erklären können (und mit seriösen Quellen untermauern), spätestens wenn Zweifel angemeldet werden.

Wenn dein Golf statt 150 auf einmal 180 fährt, dann sind das nicht nur 20, sondern ganze 44% mehr (da die kinetische Energie mit v^2 steigt). Dass Reibungsverluste einen Teil ausmachen ist hier wohl jedem bewusst, aber 44% ist außerhalb meiner Vorstellungskraft. Die Physik gilt für jeden, auch für eueren Golf.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2016)

Da fällt mir ein, wir haben das Tachotuning vergessen.
Einfach ne 260km/h Folie auf nen 200km/h Tacho kleben.
Alles schon erlebt.


----------



## 100001 (26. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wir haben das Tachotuning vergessen.
> Einfach ne 260km/h Folie auf nen 200km/h Tacho kleben.
> Alles schon erlebt.



Freche Unterstellung,
das Gps mit 230 bis 238 @ Mazda natürlich versetzt eingestellt, die  Strafe beim Blitzer inkl. Section. @ 232, alles einbildung


Schau, bildet euch doch selbst was weis ich ein, 
ich weis meine Sache und fertig.



Musss euch doch nicht Jucken


----------



## Verminaard (26. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Musss euch doch nicht Jucken



Anscheinend schon, sonst wuerdest du solche Sachen hier nicht niederschreiben.
kA was das Alles bringen soll.
Auch was der Frag hier alles von sich gibt.

Na wenn man sich im Internet profilieren will....


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Musss euch doch nicht Jucken


Warum erzählst du uns das dann?
Ich habe schon mehrere Autos in der selben Leistungsklasse und auch andere gefahren, deswegen sind die 238km/h auch so abwegig.
Selbst nen 192PS Mazda 6 schafft nur 223km/h, aber nen 136PS Mazda 6 ist da nochmal 15km/h.
Muss ein echtes Wunderauto sein.


----------



## 100001 (26. März 2016)

Bei meiner Anfagngsaussage ging es nur darum das man nicht viel Leistung braucht.

Der rest ist mir doch vollkommen egal, unterstell mir was du willst.
Bild dir doch ein was du willst.

 Abesehen davon waren es 149


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Abesehen davon waren es 149


Ach so, na dann liegt das natürlich voll im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2016)

Von meinem ersten Clio Renault Sport 16v hab ich noch Tachofotos, wo das Ding Strich 250 geht. Mit 136 PS aus 2 Litern Sauger. Keine Ahnung, wie schnell das realistisch war. Selbst bei ner Tachoabweichung von 20 km/h waren dass dann immer noch Echte 230. Andererseits ging mein Clio Sport mit 201 PS bei Tacho 215 in den Begrenzer im 6. gang. GPS waren das 210 km/h. Schneller gings nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2016)

Seit wann gibst den denn mit 136PS?
Kenn den nur mit 180 bzw 200PS.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. März 2016)

2 Liter Sauger müsste doch dann aus der Zeit des Clio Williams (94-98) stammen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2016)

Also ich meine den hier.
Renault Clio Sport 2.0 16V - Renault für Rasante - autobild.de


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich meine den hier.
> Renault Clio Sport 2.0 16V - Renault für Rasante - autobild.de



Stimmt. 169 PS. Ich hab das mit dem Clio/R19 16 V mit 1,8 Litern und 136 PS verwechselt. 

Ich hatte übrigens genau das gleiche Auto. Auch in so nem schönen Aluminiumsilber. 

Genau dass, welches Schweiger gefahren ist. 

Renault Clio Werbung Til Schweiger 1999 - YouTube

Edit: Das Auto mit mir sieht man übrigens auch hier auf meinem Profilbild, wie mir gerade aufgefallen ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Anfagngsaussage ging es nur darum das man nicht viel Leistung braucht.



Klar, wenn man nur mit Richtgeschwindigkeit rumgondeln will, braucht man auch nicht viel Leistung.




100001 schrieb:


> Abesehen davon waren es 149



Selbst damit schafft man niemals die Geschwindigkeit, die du angibst.


----------



## s-icon (27. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Echt für die Autobahn braucht man Leistung?
> 
> selbst
> der 55ps 3er Golf schafft auf der Autobahn so seine 182
> der 136 ps Mazda 6  schafft dort ebenso 232



Da ist man mal paar tage im Urlaub, schon gibt es eine Diskussion über x Seiten

Wie schnell ein Auto fährt ist mir fast egal.
Wie es auf die Geschwindigkeit kommt ist mir wichtig,
Was bringt mir eine Endgeschwindigkeit von 200, wenn ich alle paar hundert Meter bremsen muss und für die 100-200 dann wieder 20s brauche?


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2016)

Das Osterwochenende war klasse... 

Gestern schön beim Nürburgring Drift Cup gewesen, mein Kumpel hat zwei richtig geile Runs gehabt und ist 10ter geworden. Die anderen haben teilweise auch richtig gute Läufe gehabt. ordentliche Abflüge gab es auch (ohne größere Schäden an den Driftboliden). Vorher bin ich noch eine Runde über den Ring geeiert, war auch gut nicht soviel los und ich hatte die kurze Zeitspanne zwischen den Regenphasen fast perfekt erwischt. Fast perfekt aus dem Grund weil es mich dann auf einmal bei "Kallenhard" rausgedreht hat. Da war es nämlich schön nass und ich bin nicht vom Gas gegangen. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert, haben uns einmal gedreht und direkt weiter gefahren. Dann musste ich aber schon 1 Min etwas langsamer machen weil ich mich halb eingepinkelt habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2016)

Was fährst du BTG?


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2016)

Ich hab es nie wirklich richtig gemessen, bin jetzt auch erst die dritte Runde gefahren. Irgendwas bei 12Min waren es, inkl Dreher. Man muss halt auch dazu sagen das der Almera mit seinem Serienfahrwerk nicht der Ideale Begleiter ist, beim Subaru hab ich aber einfach Angst das ich mich überschätze in die Karre eckig fahre.

Der Kollege wartet auch auf seinen Einsatz... nächste Woche bekommt er nochmal ein neues Motormapping. Damit ich mehr Leistung habe, bei weniger Ladedruck.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2016)

Der Nissan hat vermutlich noch kein ESP. Musste machen wie ich. Nur mit ESP an fahren. Dann dreht man sich auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2016)

Der hat nur ABS... 
Ich bin ganz froh das alle meine Autos kein ESP und Konsorte haben. Das nächste mal werde ich sicherlich genauer überlegen wie schnell ich in so eine Kurve knüppel. Das ist besser als jedes Hilfssystem.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2016)

Na, ich bin nicht der beste Autofahrer. Ich verlass mich mal da lieber auf die Technik...


----------



## Icedaft (29. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der hat nur ABS...
> Ich bin ganz froh das alle meine Autos kein ESP und Konsorte haben. Das nächste mal werde ich sicherlich genauer überlegen wie schnell ich in so eine Kurve knüppel. Das ist besser als jedes Hilfssystem.



Es ist interessant zuzuschauen, wenn sich heutige "Youngsters" mal am Fahren eines Autos ohne technisches Helferlein wie z.B. an einem VW Käfer versuchen (OHNE Servolenkung, ABS, ESP, Bremskraftverstärker...).


----------



## dsdenni (29. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Es ist interessant zuzuschauen, wenn sich heutige "Youngsters" mal am Fahren eines Autos ohne technisches Helferlein wie z.B. an einem VW Käfer versuchen (OHNE Servolenkung, ABS, ESP, Bremskraftverstärker...).


Manuell ohne synchroninge im Getriebe stell ich mir abenteuerlich vor 

Ohne Servo und Bremskraftverstärker auch :o


----------



## DarfVadder (29. März 2016)

Hat von euch zufällig jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem Skoda Octavia RS Kombi gemacht?
Wie schaut es da mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus?


----------



## aloha84 (29. März 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Hat von euch zufällig jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem Skoda Octavia RS Kombi gemacht?
> Wie schaut es da mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus?



Welches Baujahr, die von 09-13 haben Probleme mit dem Lack und neigen unbeladen auf Autobahnen zum "wippen"/"aufschaukeln". (das ist nicht gefährlich o.ä. aber unangehm)

Die danach kenne ich nicht.


----------



## DarfVadder (29. März 2016)

Ich dachte so an einen Jahreswagen also ca. ab Baujahr ende 14.

Wie schaut es mit Rost aus?


----------



## aloha84 (29. März 2016)

Kann dir keiner beantworten. Ein 1 Jahr altes Auto rsotet nicht.
Mir ist aber bei Skoda allgemein kein "Rostproblem" bekannt.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Ich dachte so an einen Jahreswagen also ca. ab Baujahr ende 14.
> Wie schaut es mit Rost aus?


Diesel oder Benziner?
Rost ist kein Thema, da vollverzinkt.
Habe meinen seit über 2 Jahren und bin zufrieden


----------



## Zoon (29. März 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der hat nur ABS...
> Ich bin ganz froh das alle meine Autos kein ESP und Konsorte haben. Das  nächste mal werde ich sicherlich genauer überlegen wie schnell ich in so  eine Kurve knüppel. Das ist besser als jedes Hilfssystem.



Kallenhard ist nunmal bei Regen enorm fies. Da hats fast jeden zweiten Fahrer rausgedreht.


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2016)

Eh, mit Dacia kenne ich mich aus. Meine Eltern sind lange welche gefahren. ^^


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2016)

Dann solltest du wissen, dass du nen 2014er Dacia nicht mit nem 2014er Skoda vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Icedaft (29. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Skoda ist genau so kacke wie Dacia!



Skoda ist VW zu realistischeren Preisen nur mit einem anderen Label drauf, die Technik ist nahezu 100% gleich, was im Übrigen auch für Seat gilt.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2016)

Mein Motor ist sogar von Audi.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Es ist interessant zuzuschauen, wenn sich heutige "Youngsters" mal am Fahren eines Autos ohne technisches Helferlein wie z.B. an einem VW Käfer versuchen (OHNE Servolenkung, ABS, ESP, Bremskraftverstärker...).


Ist im Normalbetrieb nur deutlich schwergängiger zu bedienen. Und im Notfall fehlen die Helfer halt plötzlich, aber das egal wie alt der Fahrer ist.
Erschreckt habe ich mich nur ein mal bei dickem Bremskraftverstärker ohne ABS, da blockiert es dann plötzlich bei dem Versuch normal zu bremsen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Kallenhard ist nunmal bei Regen enorm fies. Da hats fast jeden zweiten Fahrer rausgedreht.


Mit Allrad und der richtigen Linie geht es. Einfach komplett außen fahren und spät ans Gas, dann kommt man da flott durch. Wenn man nach innen zieht, wirds rutschig. 
Trackday: Audi A3 Quattro DSK Freies Fahren Nordschleife 03.07.2013 Runde 4/7 (freie Runde) - YouTube


----------



## Useful (29. März 2016)

Ich bin seit fast einem Jahr begeisterter Skoda-Fahrer, dazu sei gesagt dass es mein erstes Auto ist.

Und dazu muss man wohl nicht viel sagen: Skoda Fabia fährt eine Million Kilometer - autobild.de

Richtig, im VW Konzern ist das meiste baugleich.
War glaube ich so:

Skoda Citigo, VW up! und Seat Mii sind baugleich
Skoda Fabia, Audi A1, VW Polo und Seat Ibiza
VW Golf, Skoda Oktavia, Seat Leon und Audi A3

Bei folgendem bin ich mir nicht so sicher:
VW Passat, Audi A4, Skoda Superb

Der Skoda Rapid ist glaube ich baugleich zum Golf, allerdings ist das Heck vom Polo. Wurde mal in nem Autobild-Fahrbericht gesagt.

Qualitativ ist Skoda schon sehr gut und wird seinem Preis meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall gerecht.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2016)

Der Audi A4 ist mittlerweile ne andere Plattform.
Der Rest basiert mehr oder weniger auf dem MQB.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Allrad und der richtigen Linie geht es. Einfach komplett außen fahren und spät ans Gas, dann kommt man da flott durch. Wenn man nach innen zieht, wirds rutschig.
> Trackday: Audi A3 Quattro DSK Freies Fahren Nordschleife 03.07.2013 Runde 4/7 (freie Runde) - YouTube



Bin die Kurve ersten viel zu schnell angefahren und zweitens auch noch viel viel zu weit innen.  Hab draus gelernt, dass nächste mal weiter aussen und je nach Wetter mit einer anderen Geschwindigkeit. Man muss auch dazu sagen das meine Federals auf dem Almera nicht die beste Wahl im Regen sind. Die "Semislicks" auf dem Subaru sind da deutlich besser, obwohl sie nicht danach aussehen.


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2016)

Aufgeräumt, 8 Spambeiträge wurde ausgeblendet - es wäre schön wenn nicht gleich immer zig User auf Trollversuche einsteigen würden.


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2016)

Brauch neue Sommerreifen. Erfahrungen? Empfehlungen?
235/45/17
Wagen ist mit 210 km/h eingetragen. Ca 1700kg Leergewicht.
Abrollgeraeusch sollte ertraeglich sein. 
Und ich bin kein rennfahrer.


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2016)

Ich bin mit meinen Federals RS-R sehr zufrieden. Die Federal SS595 Neo sind auch ganz gut, haben aber Schwächen beim schnellen fahren im Regen. Die Nangkang NS2 Ultra bin ich vor den Federals gefahren und fand die auch gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. März 2016)

Dunlop Sportmaxx RT
Conti SC5
Pirelli PZero

Alle drei sind top Reifen, der Conti verschleißt nur etwas schneller als die anderen beiden.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen Federals RS-R sehr zufrieden. Die Federal SS595 Neo sind auch ganz gut, haben aber Schwächen beim schnellen fahren im Regen. Die Nangkang NS2 Ultra bin ich vor den Federals gefahren und fand die auch gut.



Die RS-R sind aber nix für jemanden, der nur normal bis sportlich im Alltag unterwegs ist, dazu kommt noch, dass der Federal bei schweren Fahrzeugen zu Querrissen neigt.


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2016)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, die Federals gehen im Alltag gut da habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Und auf der Rennstrecke sind wie sie auch schon oft gefahren und dort haben sie uns auch sehr überzeug. Bisher keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Rissen, weder bei mir noch beim Skyline.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Ich hab ma bei YT gekuckt, ob ich deinen Dreher finde. Aber nix. Vielleicht hab ich auch nicht gründlich gesucht. Jedenfalls filmen die ja immer Knallenhardt.

Übrigens bin ich mit den Conti Sport Contact 5 auch sehr zufrieden. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, da ich Conti bisher nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. Dachte immer, dass sind so Opa-Reifen. Den Sport Contact 6 könnte ich mir eventuell sogar als Reifen vorstellen, sobald die Pilot Sport Cup 2 durch sind. Da kann aber noch was dauern. Abhängig davon, ob ich dieses Jahr zum Fahren komme.


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2016)

Hab auch schon gesucht und nichts gefunden, kurz nach mir hat sich da ein Ford Sierra und ein Jaguar zerlegt. Davon gibt es auch Videos.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Du kannst die üblichen Nordschleife-youtuber auch anschreiben, evtl haben sie Aufnahmen die nur nicht reingeschnitten wurden.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Japp, der BMW war hart. Das tat ja schon beim Zuckucken weh...


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du kannst die üblichen Nordschleife-youtuber auch anschreiben, evtl haben sie Aufnahmen die nur nicht reingeschnitten wurden.



So wichtig ist es mir nicht, war auch nicht so spektakulär. Halt ein normaler Dreher wie zig andere auch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Wieso bist eigentlich mit dem Almera gefahren? 

Hast du nicht auch noch ein funktionieren Sunny Gti oder wie die hießen? Hätte das nicht mehr Spaß gemacht und großartig teuer wäre es doch bestimmt auch nicht geworden bei einem Unfall?


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2016)

Meinen Sunny GTi hab ich 2012 verkauft. Ich habe noch einen 100NX GTi aber da ist aktuell kein Motor drin und müsste erstmal zusammen gebaut werden. Dann habe ich den Subaru der aber dank Saisonkennzeichen erst ab Freitag wieder angemeldet ist. Somit bleibt nur der Almera... macht ansich eigentlich auch Spaß weil bei einem Unfall der Schaden nicht sonderlich groß ist. Mit dem Mazda MX3 V6 darf ich nicht auf den Ring und mit dem kleinen Sunny brauch ich es auch nicht probieren da der genau so die Leistung hat wie der Almera. 

Der Almera ist zum fahren lernen schon die perfekteste Lösung die ich zur Verfügung habe 

PS: Bei einem 100NX GTi oder Sunny GTi wäre der Unfall schon teuer geworden. Die Kisten kosten mittlerweile auch paar Euro


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Warum darfst du mit dem Mazda nicht auf den Ring?


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2016)

Weil er Frauchen gehört.

Hab gerade meinen Wagen nach komplettem Aderlass zurück. Schaltet jetzt schon spürbar weicher.


----------



## thirteeen1 (30. März 2016)

Zum Thema Reifen kann ich Conti Sport Contact 5 (leider recht hoher Verschleiß) 
und Hankook Ventus V12 Evo (leider etwas laut) empfehlen.
Kleben beide wie sau auf der Straße. Letzerer ist auch sehr günstig zu haben.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weil er Frauchen gehört.
> 
> .




Klingt nach riesigem Vertrauen....


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Klingt nach riesigem Vertrauen....


Was würde denn deine Frau sagen, wenn du ihr Auto auf der Nordschleife zerlegst?


----------



## s-icon (30. März 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich den nicht anmelden, sondern als Wertanlage einmotten.
Aber ich kann allem widerstehen, nur nicht der Versuchung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mehr Bilder gibt es morgen oder in den nächsten Tagen, gehe erstmal Abendessen


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2016)

Ist das nen GT3RS?


----------



## keinnick (30. März 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder gibt es morgen oder in den nächsten Tagen, gehe erstmal Abendessen



Guten Appetit und lass mal Bilder rüberwachsen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dunlop Sportmaxx RT
> Conti SC5
> Pirelli PZero



Könnte ich so unterschreiben. Die Contis wären für mich der Favorit. Im Regen absolut göttlich. Bremsweg ist top.


----------



## s-icon (30. März 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Guten Appetit und lass mal Bilder rüberwachsen.



Danke
Bilder schaffe ich heute nicht mehr, ist ein Geschäftsessen und wird etwas später


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2016)

Auf den Felgen die ich für den Sommer gekauft habe ist die C70-Serienbereifung: Pirelli Cinturato. Bin mal gespannt wie die so sind. Auf dem Alten waren Conti SCs, die waren jedenfalls in Geräusch und Grip prima.


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Klingt nach riesigem Vertrauen....



Mit Vertrauen hat das wenig zu tun. Es kann immer mal ein Unfall, Abflug oder sonstiges auf dem Ring passieren. Ich bin nicht so vermessen und denke von mir der perfekte Rennfahrer zu sein. Sie weiß auch das jederzeit was passieren kann, es muss nicht mal eigenverschuldet sein. Darum möchte sie es einfach nicht, dass akzeptiere ich und somit fällt der Mazda für mich raus. Vielleicht überlegt sie es sich mal anders, vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## thirteeen1 (30. März 2016)

Der MX3 deiner Freundin war der V6 richtig? Kannst du mal mehr zu dem Ding erzählen bitte?
Ich finde das ein unglaublich interessantes Auto.


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2016)

Richtig original ist da ein 1.8L V6 mit 133PS verbaut. Da dieser aber zu langsam und auch defekt war, habe ich ihn durch einen 2.5L V6 mit 165PS aus einem Ford Probe 2 ersetzt. Was soll ich groß erzählen? Schwachstellen oder speziell zu ihrem?


----------



## thirteeen1 (30. März 2016)

Beweggründe zum kauf dieses Autos, Eigenheiten, Fahrverhalten, sowas eben 

Weshalb genau der Motor aus dem probe? Ist der nicht viel schwerer?


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2016)

Der Hauptbeweggrund wird bei ihr wohl die Optik gewesen sein. Dazu noch der Klang vom V6, wir haben uns vorher einen mit 4 Zylinder angeguckt da war sie aber weniger begeistert. Eigenheiten gibt es eigentlich wenige, ausser das der 1.8L V6 meiner Meinung nach ein recht schlechter Motor ist. Neigt oft zu hohem Ölverbrauch und frisst ohne Ende. Er ist halt auch ziemlich leistungsschwach und wirkt träge. Mir hat der Motor nie so richtig zugesagt, mit dem größeren V6 macht das Fahrzeug doppelt soviel Spaß. Fahrverhalten ist eigentlich sehr gut, aber bei ihr ist auch ein Gewindefahrwerk verbaut und deutlich breitere Reifen als Serie. Komplett original war das Fahrzeug nur 1 Woche (direkt nach dem Kauf) und da bin ich ihn nicht gefahren. 

Der 2.5L V6 ist quasi plug and play für das Fahrzeug. Es ist der selbe Motor wie der originale nur eben mit mehr Hubraum und mehr Leistung. Schwerer ist er nicht. Der Probe V6 wurde auch von Mazda gebaut und war z.B. auch im Mazda Xedos.


----------



## Zoon (31. März 2016)

Das Genaue Gegenstück zum Probe war der Mazda MX-6 (kein Schreibfehler  )


----------



## Dyos83 (31. März 2016)

In ca. einem Jahr werde ich mir einen neuen Wagen zulegen. Momentan fahre ich einen Astra GTCbiturbo mit 195PS (Diesel). Prinzipiell bin ich ja eigentlich nicht so der Diesel-Fan, was für mich aber eine Verstands-Entscheidung war, da ich täglich zur Arbeit pendeln muss (ca. 30km ein Weg). Mein Dilemma ist jetzt schlichtweg, dass ich prinzipiell eher sportliche Autos mag, wie Astra OPC, Focus ST, Golf GTI, Seat Cupra. Wenn ich mir den Durchschnitts-Verbrauch vom OPC mit ca. 9 Litern anschaue, weiß ich, dass ich den nie unter 12/13 Litern fahren würde und das wäre auf Dauer echt richtig teuer. Ist das denn immer noch so, dass die hochgezüchteten 4Zylinder-Motoren so nen argen Verbrauch haben?


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

?! Was für "4Liter-Motoren"?

Verbrauch hängt in großen Teilen vom Fahrer ab.
Wenn du den OPC wie einen Diesel fährst, früh schaltest und bedacht fährst, geht der vermutlich auch auf 8Liter runter.
Wenn du die (aktuellen) 280 PS forderst, immer voll Hahn fährst werden 13 Liter nicht reichen.........

Kostenmäßig muss das jeder selbst entscheiden, was ihm der Spaß wert ist.
Ich fahre den gleichen Motor wie du, und verbrauche momentan ca. 7 Liter Diesel, im Sommer 6,5.
Dadurch spare ich schonmal Kohle gegenüber meinem Vorgängermodell, obwohl ich zügiger unterwegs bin.
Letztens habe ich es nach Thüringen auf der A9 "krachen lassen", da hatte ich im Schnitt einen Verbrauch von 10,5 Litern........für die fahrweise war das angemessen, mit einem Benziner wären es vermutlich 15+X gewesen.


----------



## Dyos83 (31. März 2016)

Ups, ich meinte natürlich 4-Zylinder


----------



## Riverna (31. März 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das Genaue Gegenstück zum Probe war der Mazda MX-6 (kein Schreibfehler  )



In diesem war z.B. auch der KL-DE 2.5L 165PS Motor verbaut.  Alternativ hätte ich noch einen KL-ZE 2.5L 190PS Motor nehmen können, den gab/gibt es nur in Japan und kostet das dreifache vom kleinen. Mit dem gechippten ECU hat meine Freundin jetzt aber auch 180PS. Ich denke die 10PS wird sie verkraften


----------



## Dyos83 (31. März 2016)

Mit den 7 Litern komm ich im Schnitt momentan auch hin, wobei ich mir damals weniger erhofft hatte. Aber ist im Grunde schon echt in Ordnung für die Leistung. Mein Kumpel fährt nen Focus ST und meinte, dass er den mit 8 Litern Durchschnitt fährt. Im Grunde brauch ich dann keinen Diesel mehr fahren ... schwierig


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Mit den 7 Litern komm ich im Schnitt momentan auch hin, wobei ich mir damals weniger erhofft hatte. Aber ist im Grunde schon echt in Ordnung für die Leistung. Mein Kumpel fährt nen Focus ST und meinte, dass er den mit 8 Litern Durchschnitt fährt. Im Grunde brauch ich dann keinen Diesel mehr fahren ... schwierig



Wie gesagt die Fahrweise ist entscheidend, auch ein Diesel kann nicht zaubern.
Ich musste letzten Sommer eine Woche lang Landstraße statt Autobahn fahren, da hatte ich mit 30% Stadt 70% LS 5,2L im Schnitt stehen. Wäre ich immer exakt 50 bzw. 100 gefahren wären es 4,x gewesen.
Ich fahre am Tag 100km, da lohnt bei MIR schon allein der Preisunterschied von Diesel zu Benzin.

Lass deinen Kumpel im ST auf der AB mal 200 fahren und du fährst mit 200 hinterher, danach fahrt ihr tanken......dann weißt du was du "sparen" kannst.


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2016)

Als ich damals jeden Tag 160 km zu Arbeit gefahren bin, musste ich auch mein sportliches Auto verkaufen und gegen nen Diesel mit 90 PS tauschen. 

Daraus hab ich gelernt, dass ich keine Arbeitswege über 15 Kilometer mehr in Kauf nehmen werde. Nicht nur wegen dem Sprit, auch wegen der zusätzlichen Belastung durch die lange Autofahrt. 

Übrigens, der Focus ST ist doch auch als Diesel zu bekommen. Vielleicht wäre der was?


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Als ich damals jeden Tag 160 km zu Arbeit gefahren bin, musste ich auch mein sportliches Auto verkaufen und gegen nen Diesel mit 90 PS tauschen.
> 
> Daraus hab ich gelernt, dass ich keine Arbeitswege über 15 Kilometer mehr in Kauf nehmen werde. Nicht nur wegen dem Sprit, auch wegen der zusätzlichen Belastung durch die lange Autofahrt.
> 
> Übrigens, der Focus ST ist doch auch als Diesel zu bekommen. Vielleicht wäre der was?



Naja von den Fahrleistungen hätte er da nicht wirklich was gewonnen.........und man hört ja raus, dass er Benziner lieber mag. (ich theoretisch auch)


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2016)

Schon klar. Aber manchmal muss man halt nen Kompromiss eingehen. Ich wollte auch keinen Diesel mehr. Optisch finde ich persönlich den Focus ST halt sehr schick.


----------



## Dyos83 (31. März 2016)

Der Focus ST ist optisch richtig gelungen und sind wir ehrlich: so ein Auto als Diesel ... ist halt auch nur die Optik. Ich fahre nen Benziner einfach auch lieber. Das Pendeln macht mir absolut nichts aus, eher im Gegenteil ... für mich ist das abends ein Runterkommen vom Arbeitstag. Entspannt mich eher als das es mich stressen würde. Wenn ich den Wagen mit 8 Litern fahren kann ... wäre das für mich eher der Kompromiss.


----------



## Seabound (31. März 2016)

Kann ich verstehen. Diesel fahr ich überhaupt nicht gerne. Einfach total synthetisch im Vergleich zu dem Benziner. Ich hab auf der Arbeit nen Golf TDI zur Verfügung. Macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Wenn er mal rollt und man fährt konstant 140 auf der BAB isses ok. Aber eigentlich mag ich Dieselfahrzeuge nicht. 

Apropos Diesel/Benzin. Grad gelesen, in Norwegen gibts den Plan, ab 2015 der Verkauf von Diesel- und Benzinfahrzeugen (inklusive Hybrid, etc.) zu verbieten. Bin  ich ma gespannt, ob das kommt und wie sich das auswirken würde. 

Norwegen plant Verbot von Autos mit Benzinmotor - Wirtschaft - News zu Unternehmen & Markten  - Berliner Morgenpost

Verbot von Benzin- und Diesel-Fahrzeugen in Norwegen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Diesel fahr ich überhaupt nicht gerne. Einfach total synthetisch im Vergleich zu dem Benziner. Ich hab auf der Arbeit nen Golf TDI zur Verfügung. Macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Wenn er mal rollt und man fährt konstant 140 auf der BAB isses ok. Aber eigentlich mag ich Dieselfahrzeuge nicht.



4 Zylinder Diesel sind auch so ziemlich die emotionslosesten Motoren die es gibt. Wenn Diesel, dann muss der mindestens 6 Zylinder haben.


----------



## dsdenni (31. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 4 Zylinder Diesel sind auch so ziemlich die emotionslosesten Motoren die es gibt. Wenn Diesel, dann muss der mindestens 6 Zylinder haben.



Am besten einen von BMW mit 3L und R6 Motor 

Drift Van Slays Obstacle Course (ft. Chris Forsberg) - YouTube


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 4 Zylinder Diesel sind auch so ziemlich die emotionslosesten Motoren die es gibt. Wenn Diesel, dann muss der mindestens 6 Zylinder haben.



In der Elastizität machen 4 Zylinder Diesel (mit 180ps +x) auch schon was her.
V6 Diesel ist nett.......aber wenn man das Geld dafür hat, hat man auch die Kohle für einen gescheiten Benziner + Sprit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In der Elastizität machen 4 Zylinder Diesel (mit 180ps +x) auch schon was her.
> V6 Diesel ist nett.......aber wenn man das Geld dafür hat, hat man auch die Kohle für einen gescheiten Benziner + Sprit.



Laufen aber alle rappelig gegen einen 6 Zylinder, vorallem untenraus bei viel Last.
Dazu kommt noch, dass die 6 Zylinder Diesel die ich bislang mal gefahren bin (Audi, BMW) ein deutlich größeres, nutzbares Drehzahlband haben und untenraus und auch in höheren Drehzahlen besser gehen.

Im Unterhalt nehmen sich 4 Zylinder und 6 Zylinder Diesel fast nix, vorallem nicht im Verbrauch.


----------



## Kusanar (31. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Apropos Diesel/Benzin. Grad gelesen, in Norwegen gibts den Plan, ab 2015 der Verkauf von Diesel- und Benzinfahrzeugen (inklusive Hybrid, etc.) zu verbieten.



Da hast du dich wohl verlesen. In den verlinkten Artikeln steht 2025, nicht 2015. Trotzdem klingt das nicht sehr realistisch.


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

Wenn die 6 Zylinder nicht besser gehen würden wie die 4 Zylinder, würden sie nicht gebaut werden bzw. es würde keine Käufer finden.
Trotzdem bevor ich mir für 60t€+X einen 3,0 Diesel hinstelle, der auch "nur" um die 250-300PS hat,  suche ich mir (vermutlich sogar günstiger) einen entsprechenden Benziner.

Davon ab bin ich relativ zufrieden, durchzug hat er in allen relevanten Lebenslagen, mir reicht er.


----------



## Dyos83 (31. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn die 6 Zylinder nicht besser gehen würden wie die 4 Zylinder, würden sie nicht gebaut werden bzw. es würde keine Käufer finden.
> Trotzdem bevor ich mir für 60t€+X einen 3,0 Diesel hinstelle, der auch "nur" um die 250-300PS hat,  suche ich mir (vermutlich sogar günstiger) einen entsprechenden Benziner.
> 
> Davon ab bin ich relativ zufrieden, durchzug hat er in allen relevanten Lebenslagen, mir reicht er.



Schon wahr; im Grunde ist der Motor echt prima ... allerdings baut Opel viel zu schwere Autos. Mich zieht jeder Golf GTD mit weniger PS ab, was schon leicht frustrierend ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn die 6 Zylinder nicht besser gehen würden wie die 4 Zylinder, würden sie nicht gebaut werden bzw. es würde keine Käufer finden.
> Trotzdem bevor ich mir für 60t€+X einen 3,0 Diesel hinstelle, der auch "nur" um die 250-300PS hat,  suche ich mir (vermutlich sogar günstiger) einen entsprechenden Benziner.
> 
> Davon ab bin ich relativ zufrieden, durchzug hat er in allen relevanten Lebenslagen, mir reicht er.



Wenn ich viel fahren würde, wäre mir die etwas höheren Anschaffungskosten nicht wichtig. Bei den Gebrauchten ist der Unterschied nun nicht wirklich groß.
Es geht ja nicht nur um die Spitzenleistung, sondern wie souverän die Leistung abgegeben wird.


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Schon wahr; im Grunde ist der Motor echt prima ... allerdings baut Opel viel zu schwere Autos. Mich zieht jeder Golf GTD mit weniger PS ab, was schon leicht frustrierend ist.



Wann zieht er dich ab....an der Ampel?
Das kann sein von 0 auf 100 gehen die besser.
Alles andere ist so gut wie gleich.
z.B.: Aus einer 80er Baustelle --> auf 200 + x mache ich meinen Bekannten in seinem GTD (Golf 7) "nass".
Aber im nachhinein fährt da keiner dem anderen richtig davon, dafür ist das einfach "zu gleich".


----------



## Dyos83 (31. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wann zieht er dich ab....an der Ampel?
> Das kann sein von 0 auf 100 gehen die besser.
> Alles andere ist so gut wie gleich.
> z.B.: Aus einer 80er Baustelle --> auf 200 + x mache ich meinen Bekannten in seinem GTD (Golf 7) "nass".
> Aber im nachhinein fährt da keiner dem anderen richtig davon, dafür ist das einfach "zu gleich".



Schon wahr, aber versteh mich nicht falsch ... das sind 10 PS  und 20Nm mehr. Das müsste man schon merken, wären die Wägen leichter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wann zieht er dich ab....an der Ampel?
> Das kann sein von 0 auf 100 gehen die besser.
> Alles andere ist so gut wie gleich.
> z.B.: Aus einer 80er Baustelle --> auf 200 + x mache ich meinen Bekannten in seinem GTD (Golf 7) "nass".
> Aber im nachhinein fährt da keiner dem anderen richtig davon, dafür ist das einfach "zu gleich".



Ist der GTD noch neu ? Denn normal sind die beiden Autos gleich schnell, mit leichtem Vorteil für den GTD, auch obenraus.


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Schon wahr, aber versteh mich nicht falsch ... das sind 10 PS  und 20Nm mehr. Das müsste man schon merken, wären die Wägen leichter.



Da hängen so viele Faktoren zusammen.
Der "Normalfall" bei den Kisten ist:
0-100 GTD schneller (leichter)
60-120 5.Gang, 80-160 6. Gang., 80-200 vom 4.-6. Gang, Biturbo schneller (mal mehr mal weniger) wegen Durchzug von unten.

 Das sind schonmal gute Ergebnisse, wenn man überlegt dass der Astra ca. 160kg mehr wiegt.
Aber kann in der Realität wieder anderes sein, jeder Motor ist ein bisschen anderes, was für Räder+Reifen werden gefahren... usw.
10PS + 20NM ist nicht viel.
*Im Nachinein sind die gleich*.
Ich habe mich für den Astra entschieden, weil er mir vom Aussehen mehr zusagt, man ihn noch schaltfauler fahren kann wie den Golf und weil er ein paar tasusender billiger war.
Dafür ist der Golf besser verarbeitet und hat (wenn es funzt) ein gutes DSG.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist der GTD noch neu ? Denn normal sind  die beiden Autos gleich schnell, mit leichtem Vorteil für den GTD, auch  obenraus.



Der GTD ist von 2015 und hat jetzt ca. 25tsd gelaufen, meiner ist von 2013 und hat 69tsd runter.
Ein GTD braucht von 0-200 ca 30Sekunden (29,x), der Biturbo ebenfalls.
Wie oben beschrieben:
Von 0 - X GTD im Vorteil, wegen Gewicht.
Von z.B 80 - X Biturbo im Vorteil, weil da der Durchzug zählt und das Gewicht immer weiter in den Hintergrund rückt.

Im Ergebnis: same


----------



## Dyos83 (31. März 2016)

Für mich war der GTC einfach das emotionalere Auto und man sieht den vor allem nicht an jeder Ecke. Man fällt damit eher auf wie mit einem GTD, der wirklich überall zu sehen ist. Ich muss zugeben, ich hätte mich auch für den Biturbo entschieden, wäre der Motor schlechter, eben wegen dem Design.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der GTD ist von 2015 und hat jetzt ca. 25tsd gelaufen, meiner ist von 2013 und hat 69tsd runter.
> Ein GTD braucht von 0-200 ca 30Sekunden (29,x), der Biturbo ebenfalls.
> Wie oben beschrieben:
> Von 0 - X GTD im Vorteil, wegen Gewicht.
> ...



Bei 80km/h macht sich das Gewicht noch gut bemerkbar 
Ich schätze mal, dein Bekannter stand entweder nicht voll auf dem Gas oder hat zu früh/zu spät geschaltet 

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjRrsmOkOvLAhXDXg8KHeZjBk4QFggsMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.volkswagen.de%2Fcontent%2Fmedialib%2Fvwd4%2Fde%2Fdialog%2Ftestberichte%2Fgolf_gtd_testberichte%2Fgolf-gtd_ams1613030%2F_jcr_content%2Frenditions%2Frendition.download_attachment.file%2Fgolf-gtd_ams1613_030.pdf&usg=AFQjCNEPWbcb9EEN7ENq6Spzw1umZdxWJg&cad=rja


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

Wieso, deckt sich doch mit meiner Aussage.
Schau mal was bei Elastizität steht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wieso, deckt sich doch mit meiner Aussage.
> Schau mal was bei Elastizität steht.



Elastiziät bezeichnet immer das Beschleunigen in einem hohen Gang. Wenn du möglichst schnell beschleunigen willst, startet man nicht in einem hohen Gang, sondern in einem möglichst niedrigen.


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

Vielleicht geht meiner einfach gut, oder seiner schlecht.
Wie oben schonmal angemerkt, gibt viele faktoren......und trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, die sind gleich.

@Dyos83
Die Sitze haben bei mir noch den Ausschlag gegeben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. März 2016)

Wollte Seat eventuell nicht  mal einen Cupra Bitdi bringen mit der Maschine vom Passat ...240PS /500nm / 4Zyl


----------



## aloha84 (31. März 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wollte Seat eventuell nicht  mal einen Cupra Bitdi bringen mit der Maschine vom Passat ...240PS /500nm / 4Zyl



Da gab es Grüchte ja........hab das aber nie weiter verfolgt.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. März 2016)

Hatten die nicht schon vom 1,9Tdi einen aufgepumpten mit 150/160PS in einen Kleinwagen gepflanzt und dann Hitzeprobleme?


----------



## dsdenni (31. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hatten die nicht schon vom 1,9Tdi einen aufgepumpten mit 150/160PS in einen Kleinwagen gepflanzt und dann Hitzeprobleme?


Die werden die Kühlung wohl kaum nochmal verhauen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hatten die nicht schon vom 1,9Tdi einen aufgepumpten mit 150/160PS in einen Kleinwagen gepflanzt und dann Hitzeprobleme?


Noch nie was von gehört


----------



## tsd560ti (31. März 2016)

Hier ist der erste Artikel den ich finden konnte, bei Interesse einfach mal Ibiza Tdi 160PS googlen.
Gebrauchtwagen Jahreswagen Neuwagen Kfz Versicherung Autoversicherung Autofinanzierung Auto Leasing BMW Mercedes VW Audi VW Opel Ford Renault ...

Edit: Berichte von den Problemen gibt es im Netz kaum, aber ich meine hier hatte in der Vergangenheit mal jemand etwas dazu gepostet.


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2016)

Super, der nächste Troll.

@Topic:
Habe auch noch nie was von Temperaturproblemen gehört.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2016)

Was soll ein "Temperaturproblem" überhaupt sein? Hört sich nach Stammtischgebrabbel an, wenn die Klima mal wieder nicht richtig kühlt.  Wenn man dazu nix konkretes hat, würde ich da nichts weiter drauf geben.


----------



## Zoon (1. April 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> In ca. einem Jahr werde ich mir einen neuen Wagen  zulegen. Momentan fahre ich einen Astra GTCbiturbo mit 195PS (Diesel).  Prinzipiell bin ich ja eigentlich nicht so der Diesel-Fan, was für mich  aber eine Verstands-Entscheidung war, da ich täglich zur Arbeit pendeln  muss (ca. 30km ein Weg).



Einfachste möglichkeit guck mal  hier rein  EDS-Motorsport - 2. L Diesel A2 DTR 

Phase  1 240 PS, auf Anfrage gibts auch Phase 2 mit dem LLK des Astra OPC dann  sollten legal schon rund 260 PS drin sein, Custom Map ist auch möglich.  Astra OPC ist nett sparst zwar an Steuern da es ein Benziner ist aber  dafür weil es OPC ist ist Versicherung und Unterhalt wieder höher.  Gerade wenn die Brembo Bremse komplett gemacht werden muss wird teuer.

die Modernen turbo direkteinspritzer a la 2.0 TFSI von VW kann man  durchaus mit 7 Litern fahren. Wenn man aber die Leistung wirklich  fordert kann halt auf 15+ Ansteigen - von nix kommt nunmal nix.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2016)

Ich fahre meinen 2.0 TSI im Alltag mit 8 Litern.
Um den auf 15 Liter+ zu kriegen, muss man heizen wie ein Blöder oder dauerhaft freie Bahn auf der AB haben.
Also nichts was man alltäglich hat, oder im Rahmen der STVO liegt.


----------



## Dyos83 (1. April 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Dyos83
> Die Sitze haben bei mir noch den Ausschlag gegeben.



Das ganze Auto ist toll designed ... alleine die bösen LEDs vorne ... echt gelungener Wagen.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Gestern haben meine Frau und ich unseren neuen abgeholt. Zum ersten Mal einen Neuwagen...der Geruch. 

Ich hab schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## norse (1. April 2016)

Den Geruch gabs doch irgendwo mal als Luftspray ... iwo mal gefunden  genial


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Ja, stimmt. Aber meine Frau will den Geruch raus haben. Ich nicht, ich hab erst mal verboten, die Fenster runter zu lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2016)

Ohja, der schöne Geruch, der ist bei meinem schon verflogen.


----------



## norse (1. April 2016)

Bei mir auch ... seit dem mein Frauchen beim Einkaufen eine Packung Sahne in den Fußraum hat fallen lassen und es dank heißem Sommer schön eintrocknen lassen -.-


----------



## aloha84 (1. April 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Bei mir auch ... seit dem mein Frauchen beim Einkaufen eine Packung Sahne in den Fußraum hat fallen lassen und es dank heißem Sommer schön eintrocknen lassen -.-



 riecht das dann nicht vergammelt?
Oder hast du es schnell genug reinigen können?


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Autsch.


----------



## norse (1. April 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> riecht das dann nicht vergammelt?
> Oder hast du es schnell genug reinigen können?


Vergammelt? Sie war am Freitag einkaufen und ihc steige Montag morgen in das Auto um auf Arbeit zu fahren ... ihc habe fast ko**en müssen. 

Werd den Geruch mal wieder los.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Wie gut, dass meine Frau fast so autoverrückt ist wie ich... Unser Targa ist auf ihrem Mist gewachsen.


----------



## Dyos83 (1. April 2016)

Von meinem Kumpel hat die kleine Nichte in seinen zwei Wochen alten Golf reingereihert ... der Neuwagen-Geruch war erst mal dahin


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Kinder + Auto = Nope!


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2016)

Naja, Kotze ist da fast nicht so schlimm.
Schütt mal Milch oder Sahne in die Lüftung


----------



## blautemple (1. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, Kotze ist da fast nicht so schlimm.
> Schütt mal Milch oder Sahne in die Lüftung



Und wenn das Baby in die Lüftung kotzt?


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2016)

Ich hab mir auch schon ins Auto gekotzt. Kann passieren ^^


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Endlich ist der Kleine wieder auffe Bähn! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Gestern haben meine Frau und ich unseren neuen abgeholt. Zum ersten Mal einen Neuwagen...der Geruch.
> 
> Ich hab schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen.


Was is es denn geworden?


norse schrieb:


> Vergammelt? Sie war am Freitag einkaufen und ihc steige Montag morgen in das Auto um auf Arbeit zu fahren ... ihc habe fast ko**en müssen.
> 
> Werd den Geruch mal wieder los.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und wenn das Baby in die Lüftung kotzt?


Da muss es aber ganz schön im Strahl kotzen.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Was is es denn geworden?



Ford Focus Turnier 125PS Ecoboost. 

Um dann eben festzustellen, dass der ebay-Händler uns die falschen Tieferlegungsfedern geschickt hat. Glücklicherweise ist es mir, dank eines aufmerksamen Gesprächspartners auf facebook, noch aufgefallen. Das wäre morgen ansonsten spassig geworden...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2016)

Ich und meine Frau wollten uns diesen Sommer einen Seat Leon ST FR tdi mit 184PS kaufen in weiß als Tageszulassung...da meine Frau nun wieder schwanger ist und wir im Herbst nun unser drittes Kind erwarten😉 wird wohl der Leon ST nicht mehr reichen 😞

Nun wollte ich mir den neuen Touran als 190PS tdi als 7 Sitzer kaufen in Pazifik Blue ....Aber dann erst nächstes Jahr als Jahres Wagen mit max 40000 gelaufen. Da so ein Touran ja schon eine ganze Ecke teuer ist 😁
Nun hab ich gesehen das es diesen bis jetzt nur mit Ein DSG Getriebe gibt...Ich mag eigentlich nur Manuell und Automatik hasse ich....DSG ist ja eigentlich beides.....Ich habe aber viele Probleme mit DSG gehört....Ich möchte ein zuverlässiges Auto...son Getriebe ist ja nicht gerade billig....Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit DSG ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2016)

Federn bei Ebay kaufen?

Warum reicht ein Kombi bei drei Kindern nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2016)

Besondere Probleme mit DSG hab ich eigentlich noch nicht gehört. Alles was an einem Auto ist kann mal kaputt gehen, aber ein großes DSG Sterben gab es afaik noch nicht.
 Ein DSG(bzw. auch ein moderner Automat) schaltet schon deutlich fixer als du es vielleicht mal bei einem 3/4 Gang Wandler erlebt hast. Ich finde da kann man sehr gut mit leben bzw. im Stau ist es natürlich eh angenehmer.
Das einzige DSG was mich manchmal genervt hat war das von einem Leihwagen, ein Audi A3 mit1,2TFSI. Da hat man die Kupplung beim anfahren z.T. richtig schnalzen lassen um den kleinen Motor zu kaschieren.


----------



## Zoon (1. April 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wollte Seat eventuell nicht  mal einen  Cupra Bitdi bringen mit der Maschine vom Passat ...240PS /500nm /  4Zyl



Es gab Prototypen, kann aber sein dass es aufgrund der jetzigen  Situation um den VW Konzern  eingestampft wurde (ich fände es schade)  ...

@ DSG: Manch sanfte Gemüter monieren immer noch ein zu ruppiges Verhalten beim Anfahren. Ansonsten sind die jetzigen Generationen nicht mehr so anfällig. Klarkann man halt Pech habe wo man eins von den 20000 Autos erwischt wo das Ding wegen Totalausfall auf Garantie geht. Aber bei der Masse an VW und Konzernschwesterautos die nunmal existieren desdo mehr negative Meinungen hört und sieht man halt.

Am anfang wird das Fahren mit DSG noch etwas ungewohnt sein, besonders wenns im Automatikmodus wie wild noch zwischen den Gängen hin und herwechselt was grade bei den Turbomotoren irgendwie sinnlos ist wenn man nicht gerade rennfahrermäßig beschleunigen möchte, bis die adaptive Logik sich einigermaßen an deinen Fahrstil angepasst hat dann gehts aber besser.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2016)

Ausser dem Phaeton und den Bugattis hat der VW-Konzern keine Prestigeprojekt unter den Autos. Alles Andere macht Gewinn. Deswegen ist auch der Phaeton der Einzige der im Zuge der Krise eingestampft(bzw. als Elektromodell neu gestartet) wurde.


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2016)

Bin bis jetzt nur einmal DSG gefahren, schaltet zwar schnell, aber ich fand die Tiptronik in meinem A4 besser.
Hatte nen viel angenehmeres Schaltgefühl, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, das ich mit ner Automatik meist eh  nur am cruisen bin.


----------



## Zoon (1. April 2016)

So ein Phaeton find ich gar nicht mal so übel, bekommt man neu und als Jahreswagen umso mehr hinterhergeschmissen. mit den 4.2 V8 oder 3.0 TDI solide Technik , Basis auch ausgereifte A8 Technik. Würde ich sofort nehmen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bin bis jetzt nur einmal DSG gefahren, schaltet zwar schnell, aber ich fand die Tiptronik in meinem A4 besser.
> Hatte nen viel angenehmeres Schaltgefühl, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, das ich mit ner Automatik meist eh  nur am cruisen bin.



Normalerweise bekommt man bei einem DKG, außer akustisch, nahezu nix vom Schaltvorgang mit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Federn bei Ebay kaufen?
> 
> Warum reicht ein Kombi bei drei Kindern nicht?


Eine Sitzerhöhung , ein Kindersitz und ein Maxicosi?  Also jetzt bei unseren Altea wollte ich zwischen beiden kindersitzen eine Sitzerhöhung plazieren und es passte nicht....


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Normalerweise bekommt man bei einem DKG, außer akustisch, nahezu nix vom Schaltvorgang mit.


Bekommst du bei ner guten Automatik auch nicht.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Eine Sitzerhöhung , ein Kindersitz und ein Maxicosi? Also jetzt bei unseren Altea wollte ich zwischen beiden kindersitzen eine Sitzerhöhung plazieren und es passte nicht....


Ist nen Passat da so viel grösser?
Kenns halt nur von meinem Bruder, da hat das damals gepasst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bekommst du bei ner guten Automatik auch nicht.



Man merkt es auch bei einer guten Automatik. bei der neuen (und trotzdem schlechten 7GTronic) aus dem Mercedes S205 merkt man es auf alle Fälle und selbst bei der nahezu perfekten 8HP bemerkt man es noch, wenn man drauf achtet.
Im A4 sitzt doch je nach BJ eine alte 5HP oder 6HP drin, oder nicht ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2016)

Ja, aber ist halt auf Komfort ausgelegt, habe ich zumindest so empfunden.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2016)

Mit einem DSG ist das gefühlte Schalten fast eine reine Softwarefrage(S.6ff):
Schalt-Plan – Varianten des Doppelkupplungsgetriebes | heise Autos
Bei den VW Familienkutschen , den großen Audis und allen nicht Polestar Volvos sind die so abgestimmt dass man wirklich keine Zugkraftunterbrechung hat. Bei "sportlicheren"(absichtlich in "", hier ist nämlich nicht unbedingt eine hohe Motorleistung mit gemeint) Modellen baut man aber gerne mal etwas Show rein.


----------



## Zoon (1. April 2016)

Bei den Lamborghinis ja auch so, beim Huracan ist auch mittlerweile ein DSG drin , und in "Corsa" hämmert das Ding wirklich ohne Gnade auf den Nacken die Gänge rein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. April 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Eine Sitzerhöhung , ein Kindersitz und ein Maxicosi?  Also jetzt bei unseren Altea wollte ich zwischen beiden kindersitzen eine Sitzerhöhung plazieren und es passte nicht....


Sicher das das beim touran passt? Hab den nicht so groß in erinnerung.... (mal als leihwagen gehabt) Deine anforderungen schreien doch eher nach einem caddy, aber der 3er macht ja schon bei 170 ps und der 4er bei 150 ps schluß... leider...


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2016)

Deswegen ja den mit drei Sitzreihen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. April 2016)

Ok, so lange man nix weiter mit nehmen will reicht das ja. Den touran gibts ja nicht in "lang"...


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2016)

VW hat in USA echt verschissen. Kommt immer dicker. Jetzt muss VW dort ca. 100 000 Diesel Passat wegen Brandgefahr zurückrufen. Die hatten doch erst letzte Woche nen Rückruf bei den E-Golfs, oder so. Worums da ging, weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. April 2016)

Langsam tut mir VW schon leid 
Aber so ist das halt wenn es nur nach Gewinn geht ^^


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2016)

Ja, scheint echt übel zu sein. Dieses Jahr erfolgt wohl auch keine Dividendenausschüttung and die Aktionäre und für die Mitarbeiter gibt's keinen Bonus...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sicher das das beim touran passt? Hab den nicht so groß in erinnerung.... (mal als leihwagen gehabt) Deine anforderungen schreien doch eher nach einem caddy, aber der 3er macht ja schon bei 170 ps und der 4er bei 150 ps schluß... leider...


Da ist glaub ich mehr Platz als im caddy.....Sind ja drei einzelne sitze und eine dritte Reihe


----------



## der_yappi (1. April 2016)

Bzgl DSG:
Hatte jetzt 5,5 Jahre einen Ibiza FR mit dem 1.4er TSI, 150PS und dem 7-Gang DSG.
Ich fands die ganze Zeit über extrem angenehm damit zu fahren.
Wenns mal "sportlicher" sein sollte konnte man ja noch von D auf S schalten dann hat er höher gedreht / die Gänge mehr ausgefahren. Aber D war für mich eig. ideal. Hatte auch nie Probleme mit dem Getriebe. Im Gegensatz zum Motor.

Deswegen geb ich den jetzt auch morgen beim Händler in Zahlung.
Anfangs hat er Öl geschluckt, so nen halben bis dreiviertel Liter pro Tankfüllung (ca. 720km).
Angeblich wäre das Einfahrphase (Händler) bzw. völlig Normal (laut Seat).
Beim meiner letzten Werkstatt wars dann so, dass die sich eher dahinter geklemmt haben und Seat dann den Motor auf Kulanz / Garantie getauscht hat.
Im letzten halben Jahr hatte er dann allerdings zwei defekte Einspritzdüsen und einmal was an der Elektrik der Einspritzung. Von mal zu mal ist die Kiste länger in der Werkstatt gestanden.
Jetzt wars mir dann zu bunt und ich hab mir etwas neues gesucht. Vor allem wegen der letzten Sache... Sagt doch die FACHwerkstatt nach nem halben Tag, sie könnten nix finden, wüssten nicht was es sein könnte. Außerdem würden sie ja nicht fürs Fehler suchen nicht bezahlt. Also solle ich zum Bosch-Service gehen [emoji107]  Wirds halt kein Seat mehr.

Gleiche Autoklasse aber minus Xenon und DSG, dafür plus 30PS, besseres Fahrwerk, 200ccm mehr Hubraum, integriertes Navi.

Morgen krieg ich gesagt wann ich ihn nächste Woche abholen kann - so lange gibts nen Leihwagen auf kosten des Hauses.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2016)

VW Touran 2015 - Test, Preis, Technische Daten, Fahrbericht - YouTube


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2016)

Einziges Problem bei den tollen Klappsitzen im Touran ist, dass die Knüppelhart sind. Zumindest die im 2014er Modell bei uns im Fuhrpark.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> und für die Mitarbeiter gibt's keinen Bonus...



Doch, den gibt es auf jeden Fall


----------



## ASD_588 (1. April 2016)

Hier ein paar infos zum Touran und Caddy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WftFj8QmcuQ
[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfIMgFQjf2c
[/URL]


----------



## Seabound (1. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch, den gibt es auf jeden Fall




Bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wurde ja die Woche in den deutschen Zeitungen Gegenteiliges berichtet.  Anfang März hies es jedoch noch, es gebe eine Auszahlung als "Anerkennungsprämie". 

Egal, jedenfalls hab ich lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich im Zuge des Skandals VW-Aktien kaufen soll. Nun bin ich jedoch froh, keine gekauft zu haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wurde ja die Woche in den deutschen Zeitungen Gegenteiliges berichtet.  Anfang März hies es jedoch noch, es gebe eine Auszahlung als "Anerkennungsprämie".



Bild Zeitung oder was  ?



Seabound schrieb:


> Egal, jedenfalls hab ich lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich im Zuge des Skandals VW-Aktien kaufen soll. Nun bin ich jedoch froh, keine gekauft zu haben.



Ich hab bei einem Kurs von 97,xx€ eingekauft, kann mich bislang nicht beklagen


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4E3DOqALSp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


DAS nenne ich mal Diesel Klang vom feinsten!  Leistung hat der mit Sicherheit auch im Überfluss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. April 2016)

OM606 halt 
Auch wie hoch die drehen ist für nen Diesel erstaunlich: W124 OM606 Superturbo - YouTube


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2016)

2015 VW Volkswagen Touran 2.0 TDI - Fahrbericht der Probefahrt, Test, Review (German) - YouTube

Ich würde mir nie einen Caddy holen😁


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. April 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Da ist glaub ich mehr Platz als im  caddy.....Sind ja drei einzelne sitze und eine dritte Reihe


Du solltest glaub ich mal zum händler gehen und dir beide autos  anschauen. Schon der standard-caddy ist mindestens so groß wie der  touran und dann gibts ersteren auch noch in lang.
Dazu bekommt man auch beim caddy 3 sitzreihen, also als 8-sitzer, und dann hat man im langen sogar noch einen kofferraum.
Aber  letztenendes mußt du entscheiden was du willst. Mache vorher jedenfalls  eine probefahrt und schaue dir die kisten beim händler mal genau an.
Zudem  kannst du auch mal bei anderen herstellern schauen. Die VW-diesel sind  momentan wieder in so einer phase, wo sie arg saufen. So ist mein caddy  zwar mit 5,6l/100km angegeben, aber unter 7,5l/100km bekomme ich ihn  derzeit nur auf strecken von über 200km. (6,5l war mal das beste auf  einer fahrt ins flachland)


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie einen Caddy holen😁


Grund? Ich hab irgendwie noch zweifel, das der touran besser verarbeitet als der caddy ist. Dabei hat der caddy allerdings so seine schwächen... (es knarzt nix, aber z.b. beim multifunktionslenkrad hätten sei bei den tastern ruhig 50 cent mehr ausgeben können)
Außerdem... Der touran ist für mich von vornherein ausgeschieden, weil zu klein und kein allrad.


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie einen Caddy holen😁


Na und ich beispielsweise würde mir auch nie einen touran holen, sondern eher einen Safira tourer. So hat halt jeder seine Einstellung. Müsste ich mich allerdings entscheiden zwischen einem langen caddy mit Allrad und einem touran, würde ich auch eher zum caddy greifen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2016)

Den Caddy finde ich hässlich...zweite Sitzreihe zuwenig Platz....zu viel Hartplastik......dann kann ich mir auch einen Belingo holen


----------



## Lee (2. April 2016)

Ford S-Max gibts als 7-Sitzer und schaut dabei noch relativ spritzig aus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. April 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Den Caddy finde ich hässlich...


Der nimmt sich nur nichts mit dem touran (in meinen augen) Lediglich die LED-rückleuchten (bei xenon-licht) sind stark gewohnungsbedürftig und mit den 2-flügeligen hecktür hat man auch nicht die häßliche heckklappe.


> zweite Sitzreihe zuwenig Platz....


Hab ich auch schon festgestellt. Das gilt aber nur, wenn alle im auto min. 1,85m groß sind.


> zu viel Hartplastik...


Seit wann hat der touran soft-touch oberflächen?  Und du hast das etwas laute gebläse im caddy vergessen...
Ich hoffe nur, das du nicht vom caddy 3 sprichst (runde luftauslässe) Den hätte ich auch nicht genommen. Der aktuelle caddy 4 ist aber als kombi konzipiert und der innenraum kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.  (und ist dem des touran vermutlich nichtmal unähnlich in groben zügen)
Und bevor du zum touran greifst, solltest du dir evt. mal die B-Klasse von mercedes anschauen. Die sind ähnlich groß und mercedes hält die normverbräuche besser ein bzw. haben die auch das bessere fahrwerk. (kann man eigentlich ein V-Klasse fahrwerk in einen caddy verpflanzen? )


----------



## keinnick (2. April 2016)

Naja, der Touran ist in meinen Augen keine "Schönheit" aber der Caddy ist noch mal ne ganze Ecke hässlicher. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2016)

Der neue Touran sieht von allen Vans am besten aus finde ich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. April 2016)

Mit dem R-Line Paket auf jeden Fall.


----------



## fatlace (2. April 2016)

@king
biste morgen zufällig beim e90 treffen in Herne?
werde morgen mit nem kollegen und seinem 335 da sein


----------



## thirteeen1 (2. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> OM606 halt
> Auch wie hoch die drehen ist für nen Diesel erstaunlich: W124 OM606 Superturbo - YouTube



Schon bitter das der 1:1 wie mein E36 klingt und auch noch genauso hoch dreht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. April 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> @king
> biste morgen zufällig beim e90 treffen in Herne?
> werde morgen mit nem kollegen und seinem 335 da sein



Nee, morgen passt bei mir nicht :-/



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Schon bitter das der 1:1 wie mein E36 klingt und auch noch genauso hoch dreht



Bis auf den grundlegenden R6 Klang klingt da mMn nach nix nach M50/M52.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. April 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Schon bitter das der 1:1 wie mein E36 klingt und auch noch genauso hoch dreht


Bei geschätzt 4facher Leistung. 

Wann kommt der e36 Turboumbau?

...ich glaub ich muss so langsam mal nen w202 mit m104 kaufen und den auf Stage 1 mit 600 PS bringen. Ist für den Kurs einfach zu verlockend. Jetzt nur noch nen rostfreien 202 4matic mit m104 finden... Nichts leichter als das.


----------



## Verlaeufer (2. April 2016)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Opel Meriva BJ 2006 aber das 2007 Modell.

Kann ich leider nicht empfehlen, da in Kurven, die A Säule extrem Stört, da es davon 2 gibt.


----------



## Riverna (2. April 2016)

Wir haben uns heute die Map vom Subaru angeschaut. So wirklich geil ist die nicht, also wird er nächste Woche neu abgestimmt. Mal sehen ob noch etwas mehr Leistung raus kommt.  Schön wären 300 PS und 420nm. Beim letzten Prüfstand waren es mit altem LLK, Sprit System und der alten Map 265PS und 400nm. Bin am überlegen noch fix einen dickeren Lader zu verbauen und auf 350PS/450nm zu gehen. Mehr als 450nm verkraftet das Getriebe nicht und mehr als 350PS mögen die Motoren nicht.


----------



## dsdenni (3. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wir haben uns heute die Map vom Subaru angeschaut. So wirklich geil ist die nicht, also wird er nächste Woche neu abgestimmt. Mal sehen ob noch etwas mehr Leistung raus kommt.  Schön wären 300 PS und 420nm. Beim letzten Prüfstand waren es mit altem LLK, Sprit System und der alten Map 265PS und 400nm. Bin am überlegen noch fix einen dickeren Lader zu verbauen und auf 350PS/450nm zu gehen. Mehr als 450nm verkraftet das Getriebe nicht und mehr als 350PS mögen die Motoren nicht.


Brauchst du n Upgrade beim Spritsystem um mehr rauszukitzeln?


----------



## s-icon (3. April 2016)

Vor paar Tagen hab ich ja ein verpacktes Auto gepostet und ich bin euch ja noch ein paar entpackte Fotos schuldig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konnte es nicht übers Herz bringen, den Wagen unangemeldet in der Garage zu lassen.
Außerdem hat s-icon beschlossen wieder zur Uni zu gehen und nur noch Teilzeit arbeiten, deshalb ist deutlich weniger Budget für witzige Autos vorhanden und die die da sind müssen reichen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2016)

ISt ja nicht so, als wären da keine weiteren Autos vorhanden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2016)

So ein Auto mit 3 Punkt gurten?  Eindeutig an der falschen Ausstattung gespart.  Wahrscheinlich hat er auch noch Sitzheizung.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Vor paar Tagen hab ich ja ein verpacktes Auto gepostet und ich bin euch ja noch ein paar entpackte Fotos schuldig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast mein Mitleid. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als sich mit Autos wie einem GT3 RS zufrieden geben zu müssen. Kopf hoch, das Leben wird wieder besser werden!


----------



## der_yappi (3. April 2016)

JaJa...
Die Problemchen der armen, armen, oberen 10.000


----------



## s-icon (3. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ISt ja nicht so, als wären da keine weiteren Autos vorhanden.






TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So ein Auto mit 3 Punkt gurten?  Eindeutig an der falschen Ausstattung gespart.  Wahrscheinlich hat er auch noch Sitzheizung.



Die anderen Gurte werden erst im PZ montiert, auch wird da erst das gesamte Fahrzeug voll freigeschaltet.
Und Sitzheizung hat er auch nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Iconoclast schrieb:


> Du hast mein Mitleid. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als sich mit Autos wie einem GT3 RS zufrieden geben zu müssen. Kopf hoch, das Leben wird wieder besser werden!



Danke, wenigstens einer der mich versteht...


----------



## thirteeen1 (3. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bis auf den grundlegenden R6 Klang klingt da mMn nach nix nach M50/M52.



Meine AGA klingt genau so wie im Clip.




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wann kommt der e36 Turboumbau?



Wenn der Motor der drinne ist verreckt. Dann kommt ein M50 Turbo aus einem anderen Auto rein. Morgen schweißen wir mal aus Spass das Diff, mal sehen wie das so fährt 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...ich glaub ich muss so langsam mal nen w202 mit m104 kaufen und den auf Stage 1 mit 600 PS bringen. Ist für den Kurs einfach zu verlockend. Jetzt nur noch nen rostfreien 202 4matic mit m104 finden... Nichts leichter als das.



Darfs sonst noch was sein? Weltfrieden?  Aber der M104 ist schon geil... Turrrrbiiina!


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die anderen Gurte werden erst im PZ montiert, auch wird da erst das gesamte Fahrzeug voll freigeschaltet.
> Und Sitzheizung hat er auch nicht


Ah ok, ich hatte schon schlimmes befürchtet. 



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Darfs sonst noch was sein? Weltfrieden?  Aber der M104 ist schon geil... Turrrrbiiina!


Weltfrieden ist *******, lieber nen alten Daimler mit Riesenturbo.  Ich denke mal wenn man den nur auf 600PS aufpumpt, ist das nen super Auto für jeden Tag.  Sollte 100k machen, ohne das man den Motor aufmachen muss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. April 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Motor der drinne ist verreckt. Dann kommt ein M50 Turbo aus einem anderen Auto rein. Morgen schweißen wir mal aus Spass das Diff, mal sehen wie das so fährt




Mach' nicht, fährt sich extrem bescheiden, untersteuern bis in's Nirvana.


----------



## Zeiss (3. April 2016)

Was soll es denn bringen, Diff zu schweißen, die Karre kann dann doch nur gerade aus fahren...


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Brauchst du n Upgrade beim Spritsystem um mehr rauszukitzeln?



Eventuell die Einspritzdüsen, der Rest ist für bis 500PS ausreichend. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was soll es denn bringen, Diff zu schweißen, die Karre kann dann doch nur gerade aus fahren...



Musst doch nur mit dem Heck lenken  

Hab das Wochenende direkt eine Tankfüllung an Sprit verfahren. Leider nur bis 1bar und nur bis 4000U/Min. Darüber muss er wie gesagt nochmal nachgemappt werden, aber hat unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## dsdenni (4. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eventuell die Einspritzdüsen, der Rest ist für bis 500PS ausreichend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie viel KM waren das?


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2016)

Da ich wie gesagt sehr vorsichtig fahre bin ich 420km gekommen. Es ist aber noch 1/4 drin... komm also vielleicht sogar 500km weit. Das wäre ein neuer Rekord und endlich mal unter 11L


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2016)

Unter 11 Liter hab ich auch noch nicht geschafft, dafür fahr ich wohl zu viel in der Stadt...


----------



## thirteeen1 (4. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mach' nicht, fährt sich extrem bescheiden, untersteuern bis in's Nirvana.



Das 2.93 Diff soll eh einer 3.15 Sperre Weichen.
Und da der Wiederverkaufswert eines offenen 2.93 Diff eh gleich 0 ist und ich noch nie auf längere Zeit eine 100% Sperre gefahren bin will ich mir den Spaß einfach mal machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mach' nicht, fährt sich extrem bescheiden, untersteuern bis in's Nirvana.


Bei manchen Autos ist das gar nicht übel. Kommt drauf an welche Reifenkombination man fährt und wie das Gewicht verteilt ist.
Gab auch sogar Rennfahrzeuge mit starrer Hinterachse, als die Sperrdiffs noch nicht so gut waren.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. April 2016)

Servus zusammen,

nach längerer Abwesenheit mal wieder was von mir, ich hatte mir ja vor knapp nem Jahr nen Corsa B als erstes Auto geholt (für knapp 600€). 
Jetzt soll ein neues Auto her, da der Corsa so langsam Mucken macht (musste ZKD neu machen, war n ganz nettes Wochenende , jetzt ist die Dichtung der Frontscheibe am Arsch, es regnet also rein und die Scheibe ist lose, das Soundsystem löst sich so langsam im seine Einzelteile auf, ...), ich habe mich auf nen Seat Ibiza FR eingeschossen, da mir das Auto optisch gefällt und im Preisrahmen ist.

Genaugenommen geht es um den hier: Seat Ibiza 1.  TSI FR PDCv+h|SHZ|FULL-LINK|NAVI|XENON als Kleinwagen in Schwabach
(Kurzfassung: Tageszulassung, 100km, 110PS, FR-Zeugs, Xenon, Navi, Winterpaket)

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit dem Auto?
Der Händler bietet mir noch 500€ für meinen Corsa und würde vom Preis her auf 16,3 runtergehen, also 15,8 gesamt.
Ist das realistisch?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2016)

Naja ist halt nen Neuwagen, soviel kann man da nicht falsch machen. 500€ für nen totalschaden Corsa ist doch gut.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. April 2016)

Um meine Mutter zu zitieren:
"Totalschaden??? Der fährt doch noch!" 
Aber ja, die 500€für meinen Corsa find ich auch gut.

Am Mi schau ich mir in Erlangen noch einen anderen Ibiza an, in Rot und ohne Xenon, sonst gleich, der will so schon nur 15.980, wird also wohl recht einfach auf 15,5 runtergehen.
Dann geh ich am Do nochmal zu dem wo ich heute war und drück Ihn hoffentlich noch auf 16 glatt und nen Notfallreifen anstatt dem komischen Kompressor-Set.
Sollte sich machen lassen, das Xenon kostet bei Seat ja 500€, warum soll dann n Auto mit Xenon im Vergleich zu dem ohne 800€ mehr kosten? 
Alternativ muss ich halt auf die "Armer Student, viele Kinder zu versorgen"-Tränendrüse drücken, wie in Ägypten aufm Bazar. 

Dann wäre ich zufrieden.



Aber spezielle Probleme mit dem Modell und/oder Motor sind nicht bekannt, oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei manchen Autos ist das gar nicht übel. Kommt drauf an welche Reifenkombination man fährt und wie das Gewicht verteilt ist.
> Gab auch sogar *Rennfahrzeuge* mit starrer Hinterachse, als die Sperrdiffs noch nicht so gut waren.



Wie du sicherlich bemerkt hast, ist sein Fahrzeug kein Rennfahrzeug 
Bei einem Rennfahrzeug ist es auch egal, da der Verschleiß vom Antriebsstrang+Reifen zu vernachlässigen ist und keine engen Kurvenradien wie im Alltag gefahren werden.



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> nach längerer Abwesenheit mal wieder was von mir, ich hatte mir ja vor  knapp nem Jahr nen Corsa B als erstes Auto geholt (für knapp 600€).
> Jetzt soll ein neues Auto her, da der Corsa so langsam Mucken macht (musste ZKD neu machen, war n ganz nettes Wochenende
> ...



Mir wäre das zu viel Geld für zu wenig Auto. Die bessere Alternative wäre mMn ein Jahreswagen oder einen jungen Gebrauchten inkl. Garantie vom Händler.


----------



## Lee (4. April 2016)

@SniperPhil

Ist dir der 1 Liter Motor nicht zu lahm?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie du sicherlich bemerkt hast, ist sein Fahrzeug kein Rennfahrzeug
> Bei einem Rennfahrzeug ist es auch egal, da der Verschleiß vom Antriebsstrang+Reifen zu vernachlässigen ist und keine engen Kurvenradien wie im Alltag gefahren werden.


In der Stadt muss man halt mal zwischendurch den Kurvenradiusverkleinerer in der Mittelkonsole betätigen, wenn man nicht rangieren will.  Gibt schlimmeres. Dafür fährt die Kiste danach genial quer. 

Viel schlimmer ist es mit gesperrter Vorderachse zu fahren. Bin mal nen G Modell mit gesperrter Achse 5 km durch die Stadt gefahren. Musste 15 mal oder so zurücksetzen und die Leute hinter mir haben sich mega aufgeregt.  Außerdem hat es immer so ungut geknallt, das hat sich echt unangenehm angehört, wenn die Achse sich entspannt hat. ...davon mal ganz abgesehen das ich kaum das Lenkrad festhalten konnte bei längerer Kurvenfahrt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. April 2016)

@KinG: Gibt bei mir im ca 100km Umkreis leider keine Ibizas, die das bieten.
Es gibt einen in Aschaffenburg glaub ich, EZ 2013 und knapp 24k km gelaufen, der steht für 13k€ drin (plus das Interieur sieht auf den Bildern schon ziemlich abgerockt aus.)...
Edit: Allersberg war es, der hat aber nur 3 Türen und das komische alte Navi: Seat Ibiza SC FR *BiXenon*Navi*LED*Garantie als Kleinwagen in Allersberg

Ich will den dann mind. 6 Jahre fahren, idealerweise eher 8 und mir dann (mit Ende 20) was größeres zulegen...

@Lee: Mein bisheriges Auto ist ein Corsa B, 1.0l 3 Zyl, 54PS  Insofern reden wir hier von +100% PS und eine Verbesserung des Drehmoments von 82Nm auf 200Nm (Also fast +150%). Zumal ist das der zweitgrößte Benziner im Ibiza und den großen (150 PS) bin ich im Leon meiner Mutter in den letzten Wochen gefahren, der gefällt mir zwar auch gut, aber für den leichteren Ibiza wäre der vllt schon etwas viel...
Naja, am Mittwoch ist Probefahrt von dem Roten mit angesetzt, da werde ich es ja dann sehen


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> aber für den leichteren Ibiza wäre der vllt schon etwas viel...




Zuviel gibt es nicht !


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. April 2016)

Mit dem 150PS Motor bewege ich mich aber Richtung 20k€, für 2k€ weniger bekomme ich nen Leon mit der selben Maschine, der selben Ausstattung + Voll LED Beleuchtung und meeeehr Auto fürs Geld...

Der neue Leon meiner Mutter (FR, Voll LED, Navi, Winterpaket, wasauchimmer, 150PS) hat 18,2 gekostet, der billigste (sofort verfügbare) Ibiza mit dem Motor ist der hier:
Seat Ibiza SC FR 1.4 XENON GRA NAVI PDC ALU SHZ als Limousine in Bonn


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2016)

Es geht darum das ein Wagen selten bis nie zuviel PS haben wird. Nicht um den Preis.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. April 2016)

Klar, "zu viel PS" ist ein Luxusproblem, welches vor allem Personen mit Autos >>200k€ haben dürften, was ich damit ausdrücken wollte war "für die Mehrkosten lohnt es sich nicht".


----------



## Riverna (4. April 2016)

Das kann natürlich gut sein, ich kaufe normalerweise immer das Top Modell, aber oft sind diese total überteuert. Beim Subaru hab ich es auch nicht gemacht, da war mir der Mehrpreis es auch nicht wert.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. April 2016)

Naja, zur "vollen Kiste" fehlt bei dem heutigen Ibiza FR nur noch der große Motor, Alcantara (wobei mir das nicht gefällt, hab mir das im Cupra Leon angeschaut), DAB+, das Ablagen-Paket, LED-Fußraumbeleuchtung, Panorama-Schiebedach und die Rückfahrkamera, also alles Zeugs was ich nicht brauche 

Der FR ist ja ansich schon die Top-Ausstattungslinie des Ibiza (vom Cupra mal abgesehen)


----------



## Useful (4. April 2016)

Also ich finde den Ibiza auch sehr schick 

Wobei ich den 3-Türer (vor allem am Heck sportlicher finde bzw optisch besser. Aber 5 Türen sind halt viel praktischer 
Er basiert ja auf dem Polo 6C, ich denke mal da kann man nichts falsch machen 
Und der Preis ist für die Ausstattung auch ganz gut, inkl dem sportlichen Look. Ich würde wohl auch den FR nehmen, da der Cupra nicht sooooo viel mehr für den Aufpreis bietet und er dann preislich dem Leon sowieso (wie hier ja schon erwähnt) zu nahe liegt (oder sogar teurer war?).


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. April 2016)

Wenn der 150PS schon mehr kostet als der Leon mit 150PS, dann will ich den Cupra-Preis gar nicht so genau wissen...
Der Leon-Cupra im Showroom hatte aber ne 3 am Anfang stehen, insofern 

3-Türer ist bei mir nix, da ich nen Tiefgaragen-Parkplatz habe und die SC-Türen einfach 20cm länger sind als die Normalen


----------



## Useful (4. April 2016)

3-Türer-Türen sind immer sehr lang 
Selbst die von meinem Citigo, da muss ich, wenn ich bei uns aufm Hof stehe auch immer mit einer Akrobats-Bewegung raus weil wir so eng parken 
Und 5-Türer sind auch einfach besser wenn man mal paar Kumpels oder so mitnimmt. Ist halt einfacher. So schlimm ist es nicht aber am nächsten Auto hätte ich schon gerne 5 Türen 

Wenn ich den Preis richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann ist der Cupra so bei 25k€ wenn er nicht gerade Werksneu ist 

Edit: Wobei, vllt auch etwas günstiger aber genau weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## deeeennis (4. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Wenn der 150PS schon mehr kostet als der Leon mit 150PS, dann will ich den Cupra-Preis gar nicht so genau wissen...
> Der Leon-Cupra im Showroom hatte aber ne 3 am Anfang stehen, insofern
> 
> 3-Türer ist bei mir nix, da ich nen Tiefgaragen-Parkplatz habe und die SC-Türen einfach 20cm länger sind als die Normalen


Wenn es in der Polo-Klasse sein soll, dann kannst du dir vielleicht mal den Skoda Fabia mit dem 110Ps Benziner an gucken. Der hat hinten viel mehr Platz als der Ibiza und wirkt meiner Meinung nach wertiger im Innenraum. Dabei sollte man sich nach der Style Ausstattung umschauen. 
Einziges Manko bei dem auto ist, dass es nur Halogenlicht gibt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (5. April 2016)

Hatte ich bereits ins Auge gefasst, gefällt mir optisch irgendwie nicht, da fehlt mir irgendwie der "Pep", den der Ibiza dank dieser leicht nach unten geschwungenen Seitenlinie hat, wie du schon sagtest nur Halogen und die Metallic Lackierungen gefallen mir einfach nicht (Ich stehe halt absolut auf das Technik Grau Metallic  )

Bezüglich Verarbeitung muss ich sagen, da ist mir weder der Ibiza noch der Leon meiner Mutter negativ aufgefallen...

Und "Polo-Klasse" ist auch schon fast wieder n Witz, wenn mal man mit der Größe des Golf 5 vergleicht ^^


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

Fahre im Moment nen alten Nissan Primera 2l mit 131PS - hab mir aber vor 5 wochen ne A5 Coupe Sline mit 2.0 TDI Quattro S tronic bestellt - wird in Juni ausgeliefert *freu*


----------



## Useful (5. April 2016)

Der geht doch auch voll 
Ist halt nur etwas älter, aber viel Spaß mit dem neuen Audi und allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt! 

Ich finde die neue Modellpalette von Skoda richtig gut, gerade der neue Fabia, der alte war zwar auch optisch top aber die neuen Modelle sind echt spitze. Da macht sich VW ganz schön Konkurrenz im eigenen Haus 
Und ein Fabia ist übrigens immer 5-türig 
Schade dass es noch keinen RS gibt.


----------



## XE85 (5. April 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> ...  hab mir aber vor 5 wochen ne A5 Coupe  Sline mit 2.0 TDI Quattro S tronic bestellt - wird in Juni ausgeliefert  *freu*



Da gibt es ja heuer noch ein neues Modell. Das aktuelle ist doch schon relativ alt, aus dem Jahr 2007 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Oder hast du bewusst das alte Modell gewählt?


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2016)

Der neue kommt doch erst im September, oder nicht?


----------



## XE85 (5. April 2016)

Ja, aber das ist ja nicht mehr wirklich lange, ich mein jetzt bekommt er seinen Wagen im Juni - und keine 3 Monate später wird das nagelneue Modell vorgestellt. Also ich hätte noch die paar Monate gewartet, vor allem wenn man einen Neuwagen bestellt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2016)

Ich würde bei Neuwagen immer ganz kurz vor Schluss das alte Modell kaufen. Ist mit Abstand das Beste, was man machen kann. Da bekommt man dann ein super mängelfreies Auto.  Wenn man sich nen ganz frischen kauft, muss man schonmal ein paar Macken in kauf nehmen. War schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2016)

Das neue Design, Austattung und co machen aber die paar "Mängel"  locker wett.
Zumal nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann das das letzte Facelift keine Macken hat und der neue generell Macken ohne Ende hat.


----------



## XE85 (5. April 2016)

> Da bekommt man dann ein super mängelfreies Auto.



... das technisch völlig veraltet ist. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zumal nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann das das letzte Facelift keine  Macken hat und der neue generell Macken ohne Ende hat.



Eben, es gibt quasi mit jedem Modelljahr kleine Updates mit denen sich wieder Fehler einschleichen können. 

Dazu basiert der A5 auf dem A4 der schon unterwegs ist, da kann man kleine Kinderkrankheiten für den A5 schon ausbessern - so sie überhaupt vorhanden sind.


----------



## McZonk (5. April 2016)

Man muss auch nicht meinen, dass die Produktion nicht auch zwischen Modelljahreswechseln kleinere Anpassungen erfährt... Und das hat dann auch etwas Mackenpotential.

Grundsätzlich würde ich zwar auch nicht zum allerersten Auto vom Band greifen wollen, aber sicherlich auch nicht warten bis das Auto dann völlig veraltet ist (und ja, die B8-Plattform ist veraltet und hat bereits heute mit dem neuen A4/B9 einen Nachfolger). Dafür gibts mit dem Alten natürlich ordentlich Verhandlungsspielraum beim Händler .


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> ... das technisch völlig veraltet ist.


Und wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Fährt der alte eine viel langsamere Rundenzeit?

Teilweise ist es sogar gut was älteres zu haben. Die alten OM613 R6 CDI Motoren hatten z.B. eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit als die neueren OM642 V6 CDI. Haben sich viele drüber beschwert und beanstandet bei ihren Neuwagen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2016)

Es gibt meist bessere Getriebe, Motoren, Fahrwerke und desöfteren auch ne bessere Karosserie, im Sinne von höherer Steifigkeit, verbessertem Unfallschutz und angepasster Optik. 
Das ganze Auto ist einfach moderner.


----------



## Seabound (5. April 2016)

Gab da ma letztens nen Artikel in der AMS oder AB, wann man kaufen soll. Die meinten, nach dem ersten Facelift. Dann sind die meisten Kinderkrankheiten entdeckt und ausgemerzt. Gleichzeitig würde über den Verlauf des Modelzykluses auch der Rotstift angesetzt und ursprüngliche kostenlose Features in aufpreispflichtige Features verwandelt und/oder ganz gestrichen. Meist wäre beim ersten Facelift der Rotstift aber noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen und die Kinderkrankheiten jedoch weg, also der optimale Kaufzeitpunkt.


----------



## s-icon (5. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Fährt der alte eine viel langsamere Rundenzeit?



Es dreht sich ja nicht alles um Rundenzeit und Endgeschwindigkeit.
Sondern um zB. ein veraltetes Entertainment System was mir persönlich im Daily Driver wichtiger ist als die Leistungsangaben.

Hab heute 5k gespendet um ein Lotterielos zu bekommen, der Gewinn ist ich darf mir einen 911 R kaufen


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. April 2016)

wie läuft das ab? wie sind die gewinnchancen? wenn du nicht gewinnen solltest, an wen werden die 5.000,00 EUR gespendet?


----------



## XE85 (5. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wie macht sich das bemerkbar?



- neuere, sparsamere Motoren
- neue Fertigungstechniken --> leichter --> weniger Verbrauch
- Aktueller Stand in Sachen Sicherheit
- bessere Getriebe
- verbessertes Entertainment 
- etc.


----------



## McZonk (5. April 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> - neuere, sparsamere Motoren
> - neue Fertigungstechniken --> leichter --> weniger Verbrauch
> - Aktueller Stand in Sachen Sicherheit
> - bessere Getriebe
> ...



+bessere, da technisch neuere und akuratere Fahrassistenzsysteme. Leuten, die beim Einstiegen ins Gefährt aber eh nur an Rundenzeiten denken, kann ich da vermutlich nur ein Lachen entlocken. Die Meinung is mir aber ziemlich egal, denn ich steh als BAB-Vielfahrer und nebenher gern noch Telefonaterlediger auf anständige Assistenzsysteme.


----------



## s-icon (5. April 2016)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> wie läuft das ab? wie sind die gewinnchancen? wenn du nicht gewinnen solltest, an wen werden die 5.000,00 EUR gespendet?



Nachdem einige abgesagt und an der "Lotterie" haben gab es 10 Leute mit einer Vormerkung(3 davon sind wir: Vater, Bruder, ich).
Bedingung ist das man jeweils 5k spenden muss um daran Teilnehmen zu dürfen. Die Verlosung wird notariell beglaubigt und einer von den 10 wird am Ende einen 911R kaufen dürfen.

An wen wir Spenden ist letztlich unsere Sache.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. April 2016)

Ah Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 
15.000,00 EUR ist natürlich einiges, aber schön, dass ihr so viel Geld an eine wohltätige Organisation eurer Wahl spendet. Schon ne Idee an wen ihr spendet?


----------



## s-icon (5. April 2016)

Ja wir haben eine regionale Organisation, die wir schon seit längerem Unterstützen.
Die freuen sich und drücken uns die Daumen, dass wir am Ende einen bekommen.
Außerdem lassen sich Spenden gut von der Steuer absetzen


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> - neuere, sparsamere Motoren
> - neue Fertigungstechniken --> leichter --> weniger Verbrauch
> - Aktueller Stand in Sachen Sicherheit
> - bessere Getriebe
> ...


-Sparsamer? Hmmm ok die 0,2 Liter werde ich wohl verkraften, wenn ich schon einen Neuwagen kaufen kann.

-Wenn das wirklich so wäre, warum werden dann alle Autos *außer Audi* schwerer mit jedem neuen Modell?    Ein neuer S205 mit 4 Zylinder nix besonderes wiegt schon über 1700kg *LEERGEWICHT*!  Soviel zu neuen leichten Autos.

-Sicherheit ist in neuen Autos nicht zwangsläufig besser. Beispiel: aktueller Polo ohne Airbags

-Beim Schalter wird sich da wohl nicht wirklich was tun. Die Getriebe sind seit Ewigkeiten schon gut und teilweise bekommt man in neuen Autos nur noch Handschalter, die lächerlich lang übersetzt sind. Gutes Beispiel Audi A4 B7 2.0 TFSI Quattro. 6. Gang geht bis 333km/h. Sehr praktisch, wenn man den Motor auf 600PS aufbläst.
Bei Automaten bekommt man heute wirklich bessere Sachen.

-Entertainment ist ein Argument.



s-icon schrieb:


> Es dreht sich ja nicht alles um Rundenzeit und Endgeschwindigkeit.
> Sondern um zB. ein veraltetes Entertainment System was mir persönlich im Daily Driver wichtiger ist als die Leistungsangaben.


Naja ich würde es schon ziemlich ******* finden, wenn mein neues Auto langsamer um Kurven geht als mein altes oder ich auf der Bahn auf einmal langsamer bin. Das wäre dann ein ziemlich teures Downgrade.
Musik brauch im Auto nur nen bischen nebenher dudeln. Zum Musikhören habe ich zuhause eine Anlage, wo andere einen Kleinwagen für kaufen. Im Auto will ich mich aufs fahren konzentrieren und nicht mit 100 db beschallt werden. Da kann man dann ja gleich Kopfhörer aufsetzen und mit Kaffee aufm Sack ins Stauende krachen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2016)

Ein vernünftiges Soundsystem im Auto ist schon klasse. 
Ich hab vorher auch gedacht, dass es nicht wichtig ist und hab mein Soundsystem beim Kauf gar nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, nun würde mich aber nicht mehr von meinem Individualsytem trennen 
Hat halt den Nachteil, dass für mich nun jedes Soundsytem in anderen Fahrzeugen nicht gut bis ziemlich schlecht klingt


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2016)

Ach, so ein L7 ist schon was feines 



Seabound schrieb:


> Gab da ma letztens nen Artikel in der AMS oder  AB, wann man kaufen soll. Die meinten, nach dem ersten Facelift. Dann  sind die meisten Kinderkrankheiten entdeckt und ausgemerzt. Gleichzeitig  würde über den Verlauf des Modelzykluses auch der Rotstift angesetzt  und ursprüngliche kostenlose Features in aufpreispflichtige Features  verwandelt und/oder ganz gestrichen. Meist wäre beim ersten Facelift der  Rotstift aber noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen und die Kinderkrankheiten  jedoch weg, also der optimale Kaufzeitpunkt.



Entweder nach dem ersten Facelift oder aber auch den letzten der Baureihe, kurz bevor das neue Modell eingeführt wird.

Gerade Audi ist im Umgang mit dem Rotstift sehr gut bekannt.


----------



## s-icon (6. April 2016)

Ich fand das Logic 7 im F02 eher enttäuschend. Mein System im Audi und im Mercedes finde ich deutlich besser.
Im Mercedes hab ich das bisher beste Ab Werk Sounderlebnis bisher. Aber das B&W im neuen G11/12 hab ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2016)

Als ich den F02 übers WE zum Spielen hatte, hatte ich ein Loch im linken Trommelfell, da will ich es nicht beurteilen, wie der Klang ist. Das L7 im E66 klingt dagegen top, ich wüsste nicht, was ich da verbessern könnte. Das DSP vom E38 ist nichts dagegen.


----------



## s-icon (6. April 2016)

Das System der S Klasse ist klar, kraftvoll ohne Laut und aufdringlich zu sein.
Man fühlt sich wie in einem Konzertsaal.
Beim Logic 7 im F02 hat man halt ein gutes Audio System, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

Und hier nochmal ein Foto mit eingebauten Gurten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (6. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Wenn das wirklich so wäre, warum werden dann alle Autos *außer Audi* schwerer mit jedem neuen Modell?    Ein neuer S205 mit 4 Zylinder nix besonderes wiegt schon über 1700kg *LEERGEWICHT*!  Soviel zu neuen leichten Autos.



Ja wenn Mercedes es halt nicht gebacken bekommt ...

Nur ein Beipsiel um dein "alle anderen" zu wiederlegen: BMWs neuer G11 hat etwa 100kg weniger als der Vorgänger. Der 730d hat zB 1755kg - das sind gerade mal 40 mehr als ein aktueller 530d. Der F01 hat 1865kg.


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2016)

@XE85: Lässt Du Dich wirklich auf die Diskussion mit ihm ein? Ich hole schon mal das Popkorn


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja wenn Mercedes es halt nicht gebacken bekommt ...
> 
> Nur ein Beipsiel um dein "alle anderen" zu wiederlegen: BMWs neuer G11 hat etwa 100kg weniger als der Vorgänger. Der 730d hat zB 1755kg - das sind gerade mal 40 mehr als ein aktueller 530d. Der F01 hat 1865kg.



Wo hast du denn die 1755kg weg? Ich hab nur 1830kg gefunden für den 730d. Das wären dann mal grade 30kg.


----------



## XE85 (6. April 2016)

Das ist der Unterschied DIN/EU Norm: 1755kg DIN - ebenso wie die 1865 beim F01. EU Norm hatte der F01 30d 1940kg - also genau die geichen 110kg Unterschied wie bei DIN (logisch).

Also solltet ihr bei Daimler mal zusehen wie ihr eure Taxis leichter bekommt, dann erledigt sich auch die Sache mit den Kundenbeschwerden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2016)

Da hab ich leider keinen Einfluss drauf.  Wenn ich da was zu melden hätte, gäb es jeden Daimler auch mit optionalen Track Paket.  Das wäre dann in Sachen Gewicht ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Leider wollen heute die meisten allen möglichen Unsinn im Auto haben. Immer rein damit und bald muss jeder mit einem Mittelklasse PKW einen 7,5 Tonnen Schein haben. 




s-icon schrieb:


> Das System der S Klasse ist klar, kraftvoll ohne Laut und aufdringlich zu sein.
> Man fühlt sich wie in einem Konzertsaal.


Naja das Burmester 3D System im W222 ist für ein Seriensystem schon sehr sehr gut. Trotzdem kann es gegen eine richtige Hifi Anlage im Wohnzimmer nicht anstinken.

Von den ganzen Seriensystemen, die ich so gehört habe würde ich es aber auch locker auf Platz 1 sehen. Kostet ja auch nur schlappe 7600€ Aufpreis.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. April 2016)

Sooo, ich bin heute den anderen Ibiza FR gefahren, wie gestern schon angekündigt.

"Fahrbericht": Fahrwerk schön straff, aber nicht knüppelhart. 
Motor untenrum gut geeignet um in der Stadt mitzuschwimmen, beim rausbeschleunigen im 5. hat er ne Gedenksekunde bis der Turbo aufgespult ist, dann zieht er aber schön obenrum raus. Wenn man in den 4. zurückschaltet ist es noch besser. Vom Sound her ist er angenehm, untenrum (bis ca 2500 U/min) "boppert" er (wie n halber R6 Motor halt  ) recht nett, obenrum ist der Motor aber deutlich lauter als die Abgasanlage. (-> Muss ich also evtl was dran machen ) 
Lenkung ist sehr agil, aber gut kontrollierbar und auch  "vorhersehbar".
---> vom fahrerischen macht er Spaß (im Vergleich zu meinem 54PS Corsa) und verhält sich genau so wie ich es erwartet hatte. Erstaunlich geringe Windgeräusche, auch bei 180 noch. Bei meinem Corsa musste ich bisher ja von 50->150 die Anlage um 5-6 Schritte aufdrehen, hier gar nix.

Da von einigen hier bei Seat intern von der Verarbeitung etwas bemängelt wurde, mir ist nichts aufgefallen, alles sauber verarbeitet.
Infotainment ist VW-typisch gut (mMn), was ich etwas schade finde ist dass es kein echtes "Multifunktionsdisplay" im Armaturenbrett gibt (wie bspw. im Leon), da ist wirklich "nur" Navigation, Tempomateinstellung, Trip-KM, Uhrzeit und sonst nix.
Im Leon kann man sich da alles mögliche reinmachen, insbes. die digitalen Anzeigen für Geschwindigkeit und Verbrauch, sowie Reichweite "fehlen" mir (im Vergleich zu besagtem Leon, in meinem Corsa ist ja noch nicht mal n Drehzahlmesser vorhanden )
Ansonsten Navi, Bluetooth, etc enthalten, nur DAB+ fehlt.
Climatronic hat Bumms und ist intuitiv zu bedienen, Soundsystem klingt gut, nur den CD-Schacht im Handschuhfach find ich einfach nur  Naja, Handy via Bluetooth ist eh das was ich will.
Erstaunlich viel Platz im Innenraum, nur hinter mir darf halt keiner mehr sitzen  Sitze sind bequem und bieten guten Halt, wenn auch nicht ganz so gut wie die vom Leon.


Naja, soweit von mir. Auto gefällt, ich hab jetzt zwei zur Auswahl, mal schauen wie sehr mir der Händler von dem ersten (mit Xenon und grau, anstatt Halogen und Rot wie heut) noch entgegenkommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2016)

Also bei mir kann ich einstellen was ich in der MFA sehen kann/will.
Geht über das Menü vom Radio.
Habe aber auch nen Octavia.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. April 2016)

Im Octavia weiß ich dass das geht, genau wie auch im Golf und Leon.
Im Ibiza geht es leider nicht, da kann ich über die rechte "Rolle" im Lenkrad nur die Navigation abbrechen (wenn die grad läuft) oder eine zu einem der letzten Ziele starten (wenn grad keine läuft), im Leon meiner Mutter scroll ich damit ja die verschiedenen Modi durch.
Ist auch nur Monochrom, bei den größeren ist das ja auch n Farbdisplay...
Oder ich hab es nicht gefunden, das Handbuch hab ich noch nicht gelesen ^^


----------



## dsdenni (6. April 2016)

"Climatronic hat Bumms"

Kühlt und heizt gut?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. April 2016)

Genau, zwischendurch mal kurz beide Extreme ausprobiert ^^
Kühlkammer -> Sauna ist in 3 Minuten locker machbar


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Motor untenrum gut geeignet um in der Stadt mitzuschwimmen, beim rausbeschleunigen im 5. hat er ne Gedenksekunde bis der Turbo aufgespult ist, dann zieht er aber schön obenrum raus. Wenn man in den 4. zurückschaltet ist es noch besser.


Man sollte zum Rausbeschleunigen auch den richtigen Gang nehmen, dann geht das auch.  Bei 50->100 ist das der 2. oder 3..


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man sollte zum Rausbeschleunigen auch den richtigen Gang nehmen, dann geht das auch.  Bei 50->100 ist das der 2. oder 3..



Ich bin wirklich der letzte der zu wenig schaltet  Wollte nur wissen was da geht, alles wie erwartet 
Und im 3. geht er dann auch gut vorwärts.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Im Octavia weiß ich dass das geht, genau wie auch im Golf und Leon.
> Im Ibiza geht es leider nicht, da kann ich über die rechte "Rolle" im Lenkrad nur die Navigation abbrechen (wenn die grad läuft) oder eine zu einem der letzten Ziele starten (wenn grad keine läuft), im Leon meiner Mutter scroll ich damit ja die verschiedenen Modi durch.
> Ist auch nur Monochrom, bei den größeren ist das ja auch n Farbdisplay...
> Oder ich hab es nicht gefunden, das Handbuch hab ich noch nicht gelesen ^^


Beim durchscrollen habe ich auch nur die Funktionen die ich voreingestellt habe.
Kann mit nicht vorstellen, dass es Verbrauch und Reichweite nicht gibt.
Das konnte mein Golf damals schon und der war BJ 90.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. April 2016)

Ich vermute ich habs einfach übersehen, ich hatte aber auch keine Lust mich da durch die Menüs oder gar das Handbuch zu wühlen, wenn ich morgen von dem anderen (grauen) Ibiza die passende Antwort (oder n vernünftiges Gegenangebot) habe, werd ich das nochmal nachschauen. Ich denke auch dass es das geben sollte, im "Radio-Display" kann ich es mir ja unter "CAR" anzeigen lassen...
Im Leon musste ich nur am rechten Wählrad aufm Lenkrad drehen, dann hab ich da alle, im Ibiza heute hats leider nicht so einfach funktioniert..


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2016)

Wenn der Vorbesitzer das ausgestellt hat, dann kann das schon sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ach, so ein L7 ist schon was feines



Im E9x finde ich das L7 nicht überragend. Da setzt das Individual nochmal ne gute Schippe drauf, vorallem in der Stimmwiedergabe und bei den Feinheiten.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja das Burmester 3D System im W222 ist für ein Seriensystem schon sehr  sehr gut.



Das Burmester im S205 überzeugt mich nicht. Hätte mir da mehr von erwartet. Schwächelt mMn stark in der Basspräzision und hat bei bestimmten, tiefen Frerquenzen fiese Resonanzen.


----------



## deeeennis (6. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich vermute ich habs einfach übersehen, ich hatte aber auch keine Lust mich da durch die Menüs oder gar das Handbuch zu wühlen, wenn ich morgen von dem anderen (grauen) Ibiza die passende Antwort (oder n vernünftiges Gegenangebot) habe, werd ich das nochmal nachschauen. Ich denke auch dass es das geben sollte, im "Radio-Display" kann ich es mir ja unter "CAR" anzeigen lassen...
> Im Leon musste ich nur am rechten Wählrad aufm Lenkrad drehen, dann hab ich da alle, im Ibiza heute hats leider nicht so einfach funktioniert..



Bei mir im Fabia, was ja ziemlich gleich sein sollte, muss man dafür auf eine zurück-Taste klicken, die rechts neben dem rechten Drehrad ist, dort hat man dann verschiedene Menüs, wie zB. Kontakte, Fahrinfos, musikinfos etc.
Wenn du dich in das Menü der fahrinfos einklickst, solltest du finden was du suchst


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn der Vorbesitzer das ausgestellt hat, dann kann das schon sein.



Tageszulassung für Probefahrt, 107km auf der Uhr, also nix mit Vorbesitzer 



deeeennis schrieb:


> Bei mir im Fabia, was ja ziemlich gleich sein sollte, muss man dafür auf eine zurück-Taste klicken, die rechts neben dem rechten Drehrad ist, dort hat man dann verschiedene Menüs, wie zB. Kontakte, Fahrinfos, musikinfos etc.
> Wenn du dich in das Menü der fahrinfos einklickst, solltest du finden was du suchst


Das klingt gut, so was ähnliches hatte ich auch grad gelesen. Danke


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im E9x finde ich das L7 nicht überragend. Da setzt das Individual nochmal ne gute Schippe drauf, vorallem in der Stimmwiedergabe und bei den Feinheiten.



Im E65 gibt es oberhalb vom L7 nichts mehr, deswegen denke ich, dass L7 im E9x etwas anderes ist als das im E65. Die gesamten Innereien sind ganz anders.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. April 2016)

Okay, das ist möglich. Wundert mich aber, das es im E65 noch kein Individualaudio gab, trotz Individualprogramm.


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2016)

Na das Eine hat ja mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Meiner ist ein ziemlich voller Individual, aber mehr als L7 gab es im E65 nicht.


----------



## worco (7. April 2016)

Bzgl dem Fr: Schick auto, aber iwie so wenig auto fuer viel geld, find ich.  bekommt, am da nicht auch schon focus oder i30 oder so fuer? Iwie find ich stimmt da press leistung bei nem neuwagen nicht (nicht generell, in dem fall wo du neu zahlst aber nicht konfigurieren kannn, und dann sone kleine karre mit halbem motor fuer doch NE stange geld...???)


----------



## Cleriker (7. April 2016)

Also das burmester im aktuellen S500 hat mich total begeistert. Erst waren die hohen für meinen Geschmack etwas zu kurz, konnte man aber sehr schön einstellen und hat sich danach klasse angehört. Also bisher wirklich das beste was ich im Auto so (von den Herstellern direkt) hören durfte. Allgemeinen finde ich, dass die Hersteller da einen ordentlichen Schritt nach vorn gemacht haben in den letzten zwei Generationen. Etwas enttäuscht war ich allerdings vom aktuellen A4. Die Anlage die da serienmäßig drin ist, Geht überhaupt nicht. Das ist eine Beleidigung für die Ohren. Höhen total kastriert, die Bässe flach und unpräzise, das gesamte klangerlebnis (darf man gar nicht so nennen), Irgendwie verwaschen. Eine Freundin hat sich den geholt. Unbedingt Audi, Aber kein Geld für Ausstattung. Echt schlimm. Da klingt sogar das System in meinen beiden (2007 und 2003er) Vectras bedeutend besser. Und dass diese Generation nicht gerade für Ihre Verarbeitung bekannt ist, ist kein Geheimnis. Was denkt sich Audi dabei? Bilde ich mir das in der Kiste nur ein, oder kann das noch jemand bestätigen? Also das mit dem aktuellen A4 "Sound".


----------



## JaniZz (7. April 2016)

Weiß jemand zufällig welche Dämpfer bei dem bilstein B12 tuning Kit verwendet werden?

Stehe vor der Entscheidung B8 mit eibach federn oder B12 tuning Kit.


----------



## thirteeen1 (7. April 2016)

Kauf doch lieber was gebrauchtes mit 20k gelaufen. Vom Feeling her ist der ja neu,
aber du sparst wirklich einiges.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

worco schrieb:


> Bzgl dem Fr: Schick auto, aber iwie so wenig auto fuer viel geld, find ich.  bekommt, am da nicht auch schon focus oder i30 oder so fuer? Iwie find ich stimmt da press leistung bei nem neuwagen nicht (nicht generell, in dem fall wo du neu zahlst aber nicht konfigurieren kannn, und dann sone kleine karre mit halbem motor fuer doch NE stange geld...???)


Naja, man muss differenzieren, als "neu" und selber so konfiguriert wie der graue kostet er lt. Katalog knapp 23,5k, der Händler wollte jetzt als erstes Angebot 16,3 -0,5(für meinen Corsa) dafür sehen 
Aber klar, für 2k mehr bekäme ich schon den Leon mit 150PS Motor und gelaufenen 10k km. Der ist mir aber für den Alltag einfach zu groß (als Student), ich will ein Auto mit dem ich Autobahn bequem fahren kann und halt mein Gepäck + max. 1 Person mitnehmen kann.



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Kauf doch lieber was gebrauchtes mit 20k gelaufen. Vom Feeling her ist der ja neu,
> aber du sparst wirklich einiges.


(Ich vermute mal das ging an mich)
Wie gesagt, wäre mir auch recht, aber find mal einen 
Hier in der Umgebung gibt es nur einen, einen SC (also Dreitürer, was dank Tiefgaragenplatz extrem unpraktisch ist), 24k gelaufen und auf dem Preisschild steht immernoch ne 13...


----------



## worco (7. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Naja, man muss differenzieren, als "neu" und selber so konfiguriert wie der graue kostet er lt. Katalog knapp 23,5k, der Händler wollte jetzt als erstes Angebot 16,3 -0,5(für meinen Corsa) dafür sehen
> Aber klar, für 2k mehr bekäme ich schon den Leon mit 150PS Motor und gelaufenen 10k km. Der ist mir aber für den Alltag einfach zu groß (als Student), ich will ein Auto mit dem ich Autobahn bequem fahren kann und halt mein Gepäck + max. 1 Person mitnehmen kann.
> 
> Hm, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, muss ich aber zum Glück ja auch nicht. 10k sind doch bei heutigen Autos nichtsmehr, und Golf-Klasse ist ja nun kein Schiff. Ich fahr selber nen A3 Sportback(also gleich Klasse) und bin schon oft froh über den Platz(Urlaub im Sommer mit mehreren Leuten, im Winter mit Ski die in den Innenraum gehen, Längere Fahrten macht so nen größerer Wagen auch gemütlicher usw.). Das Studentenargument und grade brauchst dus nicht versteh ich schon, aber wenn du schon soviel Geld dafür ausgibst, dann willst die Karre doch auch ne Weile behalten oder? Sonst macht nen Neu(oder fast neu) Kauf doch eh keinen Sinn für ein Übergangsauto. Ich bin als Student nen mehr als 10Jahre alten Corolla E11 gefahren(Liftback, riesiger Kofferraum, aber häßliche Kiste, allerdings nie was kaputt), und dann auf den A3 umgestiegen.
> ...


----------



## turbosnake (7. April 2016)

worco schrieb:


> Hm, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, muss ich aber zum Glück ja auch nicht. 10k sind doch bei heutigen Autos nichtsmehr, und Golf-Klasse ist ja nun kein Schiff.
> Ich würd an deiner Stelle echt nochmal überlegen ob die 2k nicht wert sind vllt noch 3-4 Monate zu sparen aber dafür was deutlich zukunftssicheres mit breiterem Einsatzspektrum zu haben(ganz zu schweigen vom mehrkomfort usw...)


Ein aktueller Polo ist so groß wie ein Golf III und dem würde man wohl kaum als zu klein ansehen.
Der aktuelle Golf ist einen halben Meter länger.
Wobei ich den Ibiza optisch nicht mag.



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Naja, man muss differenzieren, als "neu" und selber so konfiguriert wie der graue kostet er lt. Katalog knapp 23,5k, der Händler wollte jetzt als erstes Angebot 16,3 -0,5(für meinen Corsa) dafür sehen


Vergiss den Listenpreis, den zahlst du eh nie.


> Aber klar, für 2k mehr bekäme ich schon den Leon mit 150PS Motor und gelaufenen 10k km. Der ist mir aber für den Alltag einfach zu groß (als Student), ich will ein Auto mit dem ich Autobahn bequem fahren kann und halt mein Gepäck + max. 1 Person mitnehmen kann.


Also das mit zu groß verstehe ich nicht, das ist nur beim Parken nervig.
Schau nur mal ob der Leon nicht sogar günstiger ist, also Versicherung+Steuern etc.
Wobei ich mir für knapp 20k weder das eine noch das andere holen würde, sondern eher zB. VW Phaeton, Mini,  GT86 oder MX5, wobei man da vorher mal schauen sollte was die so ca. an Unterhalts(mehr)kosten haben.


----------



## s-icon (7. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> VW Phaeton



Wenn du damit in die Werkstatt kommst, viel spaß.


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn du damit in die Werkstatt kommst, viel spaß.



So weit muss es gar nicht kommen.
Vom Unterhalt liegen zwischen einem Ibiza (110PS?) und einem Phaeton....Galaxien!
Versicherung kostet das Vielfache, Steuern das Vielfache, Verbrauch das Doppelte minimum.....allein wenn da mal die Reifen runter sind und er Neue braucht......Das ist mit einem Ibiza einfach nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

@worco: Ich hab ja den Leon als Vergleich die letzten Wochenenden schon gefahren, klar 150PS 4Zyl fährt sich "Explosiver" als der 110PS 3Zyl, klar es ist mehr Platz vorhanden, insbesondere hinten und in der Breite, ...
Aber genau das brauch ich nicht, ich hab nen TG-Stellplatz, da wird das von der Breite mit dem Leon echt eng, 1,90m hab ich, 1,82m (plus Spiegel) der Leon. Der Ibiza hat im Vergleich 1,69m (plus Spiegel).
Ich hab mithilfe meines Corsas in etwa den halben Umzug gemacht, ging alles. Mit zwei Personen kannst du mitm Corsa B in den Skiurlaub fahren, ...
Der Ibiza ist eigentlich größenmäßig exakt das was ich will, er fährt sich gut, Motor hat auch genug Dampf, Preis ist halt etwas hoch, ja (Aber das war als Tageszulassung ja zu erwarten und das bin ich auch gewillt zu zahlen).

@turbosnake: Genau das mein ich, die Polo-Klasse ist schon beim 4er Golf angelangt größenmäßig, der letzte Golf Variant ist so groß wie der vorletzte Passat und die Parkplätze werden nicht größer sondern eher kleiner (Weil gefühlt jeder mittlerweile so ne riesen Kiste fährt). Und ich mag den Ibiza irgendwie optisch ^^

Das Auto wird für folgendes verwendet:
- große Sachen einkaufen (für Kleinzeugs und den Weg zur Uni hab ich mein Fahrrad)
- Autobahn fahren (ca 2x 130km pro Woche)
- in der TG parken
Insofern ist der Ibiza (denke ich) ne gute Größe mit der ich das alles machen kann und gleichzeig ausreichend motorisiert und gleichzeitig klein genug um problemlos in die TG zu fahren.

Versicherungsmäßig nehmen sich Ibiza und Leon ca 150€/Jahr (wobei ich auch erst 20 J. alt bin und erst SF 1/2). Steuern sind ca 10€ Unterschied, Spritverbrauch sollten se relativ ähnlich sein.

@aloha: /sign


Bin gespannt was der Händler von dem grauen jetz noch sagt, am Telefon vorhin klang er recht verzweifelt ^^


----------



## worco (7. April 2016)

Letzten Endes sollst du natürlich kaufen was dir gefällt, ins Budget passt und deinen Einsatzzweck erfüllt, und nen neues/anderes Auto(egal ob neu oder gebraucht) ist doch immer was schönes! Von daher also viel Spaß damit! Trotzdem, bei 2k würde ich bei der kleineren Klasse nichtmal zucken, vllt ziehst ja auch mal um(wegen der TG) oder wer weiß was es sonst so gibt...


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn du damit in die Werkstatt kommst, viel spaß.



Die Kiste ist einfach nur krank, was die Wartung angeht... 

Aber, interessante Aufzählung, ein MX5 und Phaeton in einem Satz........... Aber klar, Kaufpreis und so, die restlichen Kosten werden vernachlässigt/ignoriert.

@MrSniperPhil: Was hast Du denn für ein TG-Stellplatz???


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

Ich weiß schon was du meinst und ich muss mich auch für die ganzen Ratschläge hier bedanken.

Und wegen Umzug, naja ich bin eher erstmal ortsfest, einerseits Studium durchziehen, andererseits wohne ich hier glücklicherweise nicht zur Miete...

@Zeiss: So ne "Klapp-Garage", zwei oben zwei unten, ich hab einen der unteren. So was hier: http://www.multiparking.com/data/media/6/682_240x460_thumb_Parker_G82_2.jpg


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Duplex-Garage... Hab ich mir mal die Antenne mit abgeklemmt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

Genau, Duplex heißt das Teil  Antenne werd ich auch was machen müssen, aber das muss ich vor Ort messen...

Meine Nachbarin bastelt da ihren Volvo V40 mit Müh und Not rein, das will ich mir nicht antun ^^
(LxBxH 4,37x1,78x1,46 Volvo vs 4,26x1,82x1,46 Seat Leon vs 4,08x1,69x1,44 Seat Ibiza)


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @Zeiss: So ne "Klapp-Garage", zwei oben zwei unten, ich hab einen der unteren. So was hier: http://www.multiparking.com/data/media/6/682_240x460_thumb_Parker_G82_2.jpg



Achtusch**sse. 

Ich bin letzte Woche umgezogen und hatte das "Vergnügen" in der neuen Garage zu parken...


----------



## turbosnake (7. April 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So weit muss es gar nicht kommen.
> Vom Unterhalt liegen zwischen einem Ibiza (110PS?) und einem Phaeton....Galaxien!
> Versicherung kostet das Vielfache, Steuern das Vielfache, Verbrauch das Doppelte minimum.....allein wenn da mal die Reifen runter sind und er Neue braucht......Das ist mit einem Ibiza einfach nicht vergleichbar.


Weiß nicht ob ich den richtigen FR erwischt habe 
Phaeton  376€
Ibiza FR 245€
Sind also 130€ mehr, was keine Galaxien sind, dazu dürfte der Ibiza einen geringeren Wiederverkaufswert haben.
Das mit den Reifen stimmt allerdings.



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @turbosnake: Genau das mein ich, die Polo-Klasse ist schon beim 4er Golf angelangt größenmäßig, der letzte Golf Variant ist so groß wie der vorletzte Passat und die Parkplätze werden nicht größer sondern eher kleiner (Weil gefühlt jeder mittlerweile so ne riesen Kiste fährt). Und ich mag den Ibiza irgendwie optisch ^^


Polo hat exakt die gleichen Maße wie ein Golf 3, die anderen dürften da eher größer sein.





> Versicherungsmäßig nehmen sich Ibiza und Leon ca 150€/Jahr (wobei ich auch erst 20 J. alt bin und erst SF 1/2). Steuern sind ca 10€ Unterschied, Spritverbrauch sollten se relativ ähnlich sein.


Ich würde dann eher den Leon nehmen, denke ma


Bin gespannt was der Händler von dem grauen jetz noch sagt, am Telefon vorhin klang er recht verzweifelt ^^[/QUOTE]



Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Kiste ist einfach nur krank, was die Wartung angeht...
> Aber, interessante Aufzählung, ein MX5 und Phaeton in einem Satz........... Aber klar, Kaufpreis und so, die restlichen Kosten werden vernachlässigt/ignoriert.


Das wären die Autos die mich dort interessieren würden und man kann mit allen auch 1 Person und Gepäck transportieren.
Und die Kosten habe ich nicht ignoriert,  sondern drauf hingewiesen das man nachschauen soll.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Genau, Duplex heißt das Teil  Antenne werd ich auch was machen müssen, aber das muss ich vor Ort messen...
> 
> Meine Nachbarin bastelt da ihren Volvo V40 mit Müh und Not rein, das will ich mir nicht antun ^^
> (LxBxH 4,37x1,78x1,46 Volvo vs 4,26x1,82x1,46 Seat Leon vs 4,08x1,69x1,44 Seat Ibiza)



Ja, ich hätte damals auch lieber messen sollen. Jedenfalls hats mir die Antenne plus Antennenfuß ausem Dach gebrochen...


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob ich den richtigen FR erwischt habe
> Phaeton  376€
> Ibiza FR 245€
> Sind also 130€ mehr, was keine Galaxien sind, dazu dürfte der Ibiza einen geringeren Wiederverkaufswert haben.
> Das mit den Reifen stimmt allerdings.




Es geht aber nicht um ein FR, es geht um einen 3 Zylinder....ist das ein 1,0er?
Link 192€

Mal davon ab, dass die Werte vorne und hinten nicht passen (Jahreskilometer? etc.pp), unser zukünftiger Seat Fahrer hat SF1/2 (100-75%)
Da kostet der Phaeton allein in der Versicherung ca. 200€ (bei nett gerechneten 75%) --> *im MONAT*!
Das sind *2400€ an Versicherung im Jahr*!
Der Seat kostet ca. 70€ im Monat (75%) --> was ich nicht wenig finde, aber *von 840€ *(1 Jahr) *zu 2400€* ist es ein gewaltiger Sprung.
Bei Steuer das Gleiche, der Seat kostet vielleicht *60-70€*, ein Phaeton (dann noch TDI Euro5) *470€* im Jahr.
Und da sind "Späßchen" wie "upps ich brauch mal neue Bremsscheiben vorne + hinten" oder "Sie bräuchten mal 2 neue Endschalldämpfer" noch gar nicht mit bei.

Deutlich wird es halt wirklich, wenn man auf das Jahr hochrechnet......und da ist so ein Bock für einen (normalen) Studenten einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. April 2016)

@Turbosnake
Und Bremsen, oder mal ein Steuergerät und allgemein Reparaturen.

Klar geht für das Geld vieles. Auch ein 750i, ein A8 4,2 (mit 4x100mm Endrohren und rundum getönten Scheiben), ne S-Klasse. Oder einen M3 mit 300tkm und 9 Vorbesitzern, dann hat man noch etwas Geld um vor der Eisdiele (oder vor den Berufsschulen) hoch und runter zu fahren 

Geht alles, deshalb fahren auch viele junge Leute mit sowas rum. Bis halt die ersten richtigen Reparaturen kommen.

Ich würde zwar auch eher nach nem Jahreswagen oder einem 2-jährigen Wagen gucken, aber einen Phaeton für einen Studenten vorschlagen ist schon nicht schlecht.

Wie alt sind denn da die jüngsten Modelle inzwischen? Mein Geschmack war das Ding eh noch nie, auch wenn der Innenraum usw natürlich schick ist, wenn man auf Luxus steht. Aber für die Zielgruppe halt das falsche Logo auf der Haube.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

Es ist sowohl ein FR als auch ein 1.0l 3Zyl (81kw).
Ich komme mit 20k km/Jahr, inkl. Vollkasko m. 300/150€ Selbstbeteiligung auf ~1170€/Jahr. Der Leon wären knapp 1315 glaub ich und der Phaeton  Positiv anzumerken, mein Corsa kostet OHNE Kasko etwa 1240€/Jahr 
Bei der Huk hab ich dann interessanterweise Haftpflicht 74% und Vollkasko 55% 

(alles Zahlen und Werte aus dem Online Rechner der HUK)


----------



## s-icon (7. April 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> "upps ich brauch mal neue Bremsscheiben vorne + hinten"



Da würde ich mal mit ca 2,5k-3k rechnen



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wie alt sind denn da die jüngsten Modelle inzwischen? Mein Geschmack war das Ding eh noch nie, auch wenn der Innenraum usw natürlich schick ist, wenn man auf Luxus steht. Aber für die Zielgruppe halt das falsche Logo auf der Haube.



1 Monat


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2016)

@Sniper
Die Huk, wie auch z.B.: direct line geben von sich aus Rabatte. Wenn du SF1/2 hast, steigst du bei denen eben nicht mit 100 oder 85% ein, sonder z.B.: mit 75%.
Ich bin jetzt SF13, bei der DEVK sind das 31%, bei direct line 25%.

@s-icon

Wird so hinkommen, und das ist nur ein Verschleißteil mit einer schnellen Reperaturzeit.
Lass mal die Xenons anfangen zu flackern, oder ein LED-Rücklicht ausfallen.........allein ein Ölwechsel wird schon ein tiefes Loch in die Geldbörse reißen.


----------



## s-icon (7. April 2016)

Ölwechsel wird im Rahmen der Inspektion gemacht, mit den ganzen Filtern kosten: 750€
Hab die Rechnungen grad hier


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

Wir stellen also fest, ein Phaeton ist nicht für den Studentischen Geldbeutel gemacht 

@aloha: Ich bin mit der HUK soweit zufrieden, die Familie ebenso, insofern werde ich da auch bleiben. Der eine Verkäufer gestern wollte mir diese VW-Versicherung andrehen (natürlich, er kriegt ja Prämie), aber die kann auch nix anderes und kostet das selbe...


----------



## deeeennis (7. April 2016)

Wer sich einen Phaeton leisten kann, und damit meine ich auch alle anfallenden Nebenkosten, kann sich wohl glücklich schätzen. 
Aber jemandem einen Phaeton vorzuschlagen, der sich nach einem 1.0 TSI Ibiza umschaut, ist meiner Meinung nach ein totaler griff ins Klo


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2016)

@Sniper

Ja die Huk ist schon ok.



s-icon schrieb:


> Ölwechsel wird im Rahmen der Inspektion gemacht, mit den ganzen Filtern kosten: 750€
> Hab die Rechnungen grad hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube soviel habe ich für den Kupplungstausch an meinem alten Auto bezahlt......also inkl. Kupplung.^^


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal mit ca 2,5k-3k rechnen



Für den 760er Bremse vorne 2x 180€(Scheiben) + 260€ Beläge und dann  noch 2x 130€ + 130€ (Beläge), sind insgesamt rund 1000€ nur für Teile  ohne Rabatte und ohne Arbeit, sind BMW Preise. 

Sind die Preise bei VW so viel höher?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. April 2016)

@S-Icon
Ups, der wird echt noch gebaut? Weiß nur von damals, als das erste Modell auf den Markt gekommen ist, wie VW gerne auf Messen und ähnlichen Events den Phaeton schon fast verzweifelt als Shuttle eingesetzt hat, um noch ein paar Kunden zu überzeugen.
Eigentlich ein tolles Auto, aber ein A8 aus dem gleichen Haus macht halt nunmal doch mehr her.

@aloha84
Tdi? W12! Kostet viel weniger Kfz-Steuern. Dann geht das auch als Student 

@MrSniperPhil
Seid ihr zufrieden, weil nie was vorgefallen ist, oder konnten die sich auch schonmal beweisen im Schadensfall oder bei ungerechtfertigten Forderungen oder falschen Behauptungen der Gegenseite?

PS: Der Versicherungsbeitrag für den Corsa ist ja der Wahnsinn :eek:


----------



## s-icon (7. April 2016)

Ja der wurde bis vor 1-2 Wochen noch gebaut.
Ich persönlich hatte 3 Stück und in unserem Firmenfuhrpark haben wir noch 8 Stück.
Für die Leasingrate bekommt man nichts vergleichbares.
Klar mein S63 kann fast alles besser kostet mich aber das 5 Fache an Leasing monatlich.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sind die Preise bei VW so viel höher?



Ja, ich schätze schon.
Habe 1,2-1,6 für die vordere Bremse bezahlt.


----------



## dsdenni (7. April 2016)

Bei den Preisen die da seh bin ich ja froh das bei mir alles schön günstig ist und ich das selbst oder mit Hilfe vom Vattern machen kann 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Versicherungsmäßig nehmen sich Ibiza und Leon ca 150€/Jahr (wobei ich auch erst 20 J. alt bin und erst SF 1/2). Steuern sind ca 10€ Unterschied, Spritverbrauch sollten se relativ ähnlich sein.



150€ im Jahr?! Bist du dir sicher?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @MrSniperPhil
> Seid ihr zufrieden, weil nie was vorgefallen ist, oder konnten die sich auch schonmal beweisen im Schadensfall oder bei ungerechtfertigten Forderungen oder falschen Behauptungen der Gegenseite?
> 
> PS: Der Versicherungsbeitrag für den Corsa ist ja der Wahnsinn :eek:



Wir bauen so selten Unfälle Bisher war aber lt meiner Mutter und den Großeltern alles i.O., immer (bisher 3x in den letzten 40 Jahren) gute und kompetente Werkstätten empfohlen, Preislich nicht so dass sich ein Wechsel lohnen würde, ...
Und bisher waren die Unfälle wohl sehr eindeutig ^^



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> 150€ im Jahr?! Bist du dir sicher?


Ich habs grad extra nochmal durchgeklickt:
Leon 1212€/Jahr, Ibiza 1156€/Jahr, sonst alles gleich.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (7. April 2016)

Okay, ich war schon verwundert..
Ich bezahle für meinen Nissan ungf. das gleiche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2016)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Das Burmester im S205 überzeugt mich nicht. Hätte mir da mehr von erwartet. Schwächelt mMn stark in der Basspräzision und hat bei bestimmten, tiefen Frerquenzen fiese Resonanzen.[/QUOTE]
Das ist auch kein Vergleich zu dem Burmester 3D im 222er.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

So Freunde, ich hab unterschrieben 
Der Verkäufer kam mir nochmal um 150€ entgegen und damit ist der graue mit Xenon u. Kurvenlicht nur noch 350€ teurer als der rote ohne Xenon und da mir die Farbe besser gefällt und Xenon auch gut ist (Unterschied nach Listenpreis: Farbe knapp 300, Xenon 500) ist es mir das wert.
Am Montag hol ich die Papiere, Di mach ich die Zulassung (die haben bei mir echt drecks Zeiten...) und Mi kann ich Ihn holen


----------



## XE85 (7. April 2016)

Na dann, gute Fahrt mit dem neuen. Und vergiss die Bilder nicht.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Gratulation  Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

Danke 
Zunächst kommen erstmal Bilder vom Leon FR meiner Mutter, mit dem geht es morgen nämlich auf große Fahrt, für das WE an den Comer See (also nach Italien), ich pack die Kamera ein und mach n paar Bilder wenn ich es einrichten kann.
Mutter mag so weit nicht fahren, also darf ich   Bilder vom Ibi kommen dann Mitte nächster Woche.


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2016)

Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen! Aber warum machst Du die Zulassung?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

Haben wir halt so ausgemacht, sonst wären wieder 150€ draufgekommen.
Ist für mich aber kein Aufwand, ich hab erst ab Do wieder Uni, da kann ich das in aller Ruhe machen.


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2016)

SniperPhil hat sich einen Ibiza FR GEkauft und ich hab meinen VERkauft - lustiges zusammentreffen... 

Heute konnte ich meinen neuen nun abholen.

Von diesem schönen TöffTöff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geht es nun zu diesem...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fiesta ST in Race-Rot mit Leder-Sport-Paket 
Baujahr 2015 / EZ Sep 2015 
Vorführwagen mit ~5500km 
Easy Driver Paket I 
Performance Paket I und II 
GRA 
beheizbare Frontscheibe 
Scheibenwischer mit Regensensor 
Rückfahrkamera 
Sony Soundsystem mit Navi und Ford SYNC 
dazu noch 16 Winterkompletträder auf Alus


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2016)

Lustige kleine Rennsemmel, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2016)

Soweit en echt schniekes Autochen.
Ich hoffe mal das der sich besser schlägt wie mein Ibi 

Ein paar Abstriche musste ich halt machen. Kein Xenon und kein DSG mehr.
Gerade das DSG ist ne echt praktische Sache - jetzt heißt es halt wieder selber schalten. Nach knapp 6 Jahren schalten-lassen ne kleine Umgewöhnung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

Auch nice 

Was hattest du für Probleme mit dem Ibi? (Das sollte ja dann das Ursprungsmodell gewesen sein, also nicht FaceLift?)


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2016)

Baujahr 2010 - 1.4er TSI mit 150 PS
Öldurst ohne Ende - was einen Motortausch bei ca. 40.000km auf Kulanz / Garantie nach sich zog.
Er hat sich bis zu nem 3/4l Öl pro Tankfüllung (750km) gegönnt.
War da auch nicht der einzige => Erst hoher Ölverbrauch, dann Motorproblem / Motorschaden beim TSI (Benziner) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans
Im letzten halben Jahr zwei defekte Einspritzdüsen und einmal defekte Elektrik an der Einspritzdüse - von Aufenthalt zu Aufenthalt stand er länger in der Werkstatt.
Der Fahrersitz hat angefangen zu klackern (Dreitürer) - kein Ahnung wo das herkam.
Und bevor ich nix mehr für die Kiste bekomme, habe ich sie abgestoßen. Eigentlich habe ich mir damals gesagt, das der mal seine 10 Jahre bei mir bleiben soll.
So kanns kommen


----------



## fatlace (7. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Haben wir halt so ausgemacht, sonst wären wieder 150€ draufgekommen.
> Ist für mich aber kein Aufwand, ich hab erst ab Do wieder Uni, da kann ich das in aller Ruhe machen.


Hab ich beim letzten auch so gemacht, als wir das Auto für meinen Vater gekauft haben, aber nachdem ich dann 4Stunden fürs anmelden gebraucht habe, werd ich den Aufpreis in Zukunft bezahlen

hab am We auch ein paar Bilder gemacht mit meinem Kollegen nach einem treffen, haben die Autos nach der etwas längeren fahrt noch gewaschen bevor wir die abgestellt haben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2016)

Wo sind Eure Kennzeichen abgeblieben?


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2016)

150€ fürs anmelden?
Also ich hab damals bei Audi nichts dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Bist du sicher, dass das nicht bei der Überführung dabei war?


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 150€ fürs anmelden?
> Also ich hab damals bei Audi nichts dafür bezahlt.



Bei Ford war das auch mit dabei. Vollgetankt haben sie den kleinen auch noch.


----------



## fatlace (7. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wo sind Eure Kennzeichen abgeblieben?



verloren


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das nicht bei der Überführung dabei war?


Überführung bei nem Gebrauchtwagen?


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Woher soll ich wissen, dass das ein Gebrauchtwagen war?


----------



## Riverna (7. April 2016)

Weil er es x fach erwähnt hat?


----------



## s-icon (7. April 2016)

Bei einem Autokauf die Anmeldegebühren zu berechnen, empfinde ich als Frechheit.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. April 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Baujahr 2010 - 1.4er TSI mit 150 PS
> Öldurst ohne Ende - was einen Motortausch bei ca. 40.000km auf Kulanz / Garantie nach sich zog.
> Er hat sich bis zu nem 3/4l Öl pro Tankfüllung (750km) gegönnt.
> War da auch nicht der einzige => Erst hoher Ölverbrauch, dann Motorproblem / Motorschaden beim TSI (Benziner) - seatforum - Community für SEAT-Fans
> ...


 Oha, das klingt nicht so gut.
Und das ist der Motor den meine Mutter im Leon hat... Naja, ich will mal hoffen ^^

@fatlace: Die haben am Di ja nur 4h auf xD
@Rest: Wahrscheinlich hab ich zu sehr runtergehandelt. Aber bei meiner Mutter hat er es gemacht (vor 2,5 Wochen) und die Umweltplakette gab es erst heute ("Schreibfehler im Amt, falsches Nummernschild auf die Plakette geschrieben")...


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil er es x fach erwähnt hat?



Ja, wirklich dramatisch, dieses Unwissen  Im Gegensatz zu dir hab ich halt ein Leben und verfolge diesen Thread eben nicht minuziös.


----------



## Riverna (7. April 2016)

Genau weil ich auch mehr als 30Min am Tag hier online bin... du schaltest einfach dein Hirn selten ein. DAS ist das Problem...


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Und das ist der Motor den meine Mutter im Leon hat... Naja, ich will mal hoffen ^^



Mein Nachbar hatte die Motor-Getrieb-Kombi in seinem Golf Plus.
Der hatte NIE Probleme mit dem Motor. Dafür hat sein DSG gemukkt 
So wie ich das nach non damals in Erinnerung hatte, hat der 1.4er Twincharger nur in den kleinen Autos a la Polo / Ibiza / Fabia / A1 Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Genau weil ich auch mehr als 30Min am Tag hier online bin...



Woher soll ich das wissen. Aber du bist auf jeden Fall genau so ein Vogel, der jeden Taubenschiss auf seinem Auto in alle möglichen kack Foren posten muss.  Viel Spaß am Leben scheinst du jedenfalls nicht zu haben. 




s-icon schrieb:


> Bei einem Autokauf die Anmeldegebühren zu berechnen, empfinde ich als Frechheit.



Wo bekommt man die geschenkt? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Zulassung grundsätzlich in die Überführungskosten mit eingerechnet wird. Für den Fall, dass der Kunde die Zulassung als Rabatt raus handelt.  Bei mir waren es 620 € Überführung. Muss mal Vattern fragen, wie sich das zusammensetzt und ob wir bei Kunden die Zulassung bei Neuwagen zahlen oder ob der Kunde die Zulassung blechen muss.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (7. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> der jeden Taubenschiss auf seinem Auto in alle möglichen kack Foren posten muss.



Interessant das du mehr weißt als ich... bin genau in einem Forum aktiv wo ich mal Bilder poste. Und das ist hier...


----------



## s-icon (7. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die geschenkt? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Zulassung grundsätzlich in die Überführungskosten mit eingerechnet wird. Für den Fall, dass der Kunde die Zulassung als Rabatt raus handelt.  Bei mir waren es 620 € Überführung. Muss mal Vattern fragen, wie sich das zusammensetzt und ob wir bei Kunden die Zulassung bei Neuwagen zahlen oder ob der Kunde die Zulassung blechen muss.



Darüber hab ich noch nie verhandelt. Wenn ich nach der Zulassung frage erwarte ich , dass er sagt geht aufs Haus.


----------



## Riverna (7. April 2016)

Bei uns gehen die Zulassungen auch aufs Haus soweit ich das weiß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2016)

Haha ja zulassen selber als Privatmann ist echt richtig *******. Als Firma kann ich so durchgehen und bin sofort dran.  Komisch wie das auf einmal geht...


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2016)

Auch die Überführungskosten sind ne Frechheit.
Selbst meinen Octavia habe ich nicht neu gekauft.
War nen Vorführwagen vom Autohaus, nen Monat alt knapp 1500km runter und 5000€ billiger.
Die Winterräder gabs auch umsonst dazu.
Dazu keine 8 Monate Wartezeit ab Bestellung.


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Interessant das du mehr weißt als ich... bin genau in einem Forum aktiv wo ich mal Bilder poste. Und das ist hier...



Ich schreib jetzt nicht, was ich gerne schreiben würde. Ich bin dazu einfach viel zu nett.  




s-icon schrieb:


> Darüber hab ich noch nie verhandelt. Wenn ich nach der Zulassung frage erwarte ich , dass er sagt geht aufs Haus.



Jo, bezahlen tust du es trotzdem. Ist dann halt irgendwo mit rein kalkuliert. Ich muss echt mal fragen, wie wir das zuhause machen.


----------



## Riverna (7. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich schreib jetzt nicht, was ich gerne schreiben würde. Ich bin dazu einfach viel zu nett.



Keine Eier wa?
War ganz lustig... aber ich muss nun pennen gehen. Hau rein mein Freund.


----------



## Cleriker (7. April 2016)

Seit wann braucht man Eier um in der Anonymität eines Forums zu streiten? Such mal die Accounts mit Klarnamen, dann weißt du wer wirklich Eier hat.

Wer von euch hat heute die Diskussion um die Erhöhung des Dieselpreises mitbekommen? War irgendwie klar, dass Bayern gebockt hat, oder?


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man Eier um in der Anonymität eines Forums zu streiten? Such mal die Accounts mit Klarnamen, dann weißt du wer wirklich Eier hat.



Im sind halt die Argumentationsgrundlagen ausgegangen. Passiert öfters...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat heute die Diskussion um die Erhöhung des Dieselpreises mitbekommen? War irgendwie klar, dass Bayern gebockt hat, oder?



Nix mitbekommen. Was hat das ausgerechnet mit Bayern zu tun? Hab heute nur gelesen, dass sich die VW Manager ihre Boni auszahlen lassen wollen, komme was wolle. Aber das ist ne andere Baustelle.


----------



## s-icon (8. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha ja zulassen selber als Privatmann ist echt richtig *******. Als Firma kann ich so durchgehen und bin sofort dran.  Komisch wie das auf einmal geht...



Kommt drauf an, bei uns ist es recht entspannt.


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2016)

Die letzten zwei mal Auto zulassen war ich inklusive Schilder in 25 Minuten durch.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2016)

Das reicht von 10 Minuten, bis 2 Stunden.
Kommt ganz auf die Zulassungsstelle und den Betrieb an.
Auch darauf, ob man einen Termin machen kann.


----------



## Useful (8. April 2016)

Zulassung habe ich bei meinem Wagen auch so verhandelt, dass die Zulassung noch aufs Haus geht. Zum Glück auch dachte ich mir, denn der Verkäufer meinte erstmal er hätte da zwei Stunden verbracht 

Mal 'ne Frage;
Weiß irgendwer wo man sein Auto mit eigenen Mitteln waschen darf? Also mit 2-Eimer-Wäsche usw.? In den ganzen Waschboxen bei uns ist Eimerwäsche verboten, habe schon ein paar User gesehen die hier aus der Nähe kommen, kennt vielleicht jemand von euch im Umkreis Bielefeld wo es eine Waschbox oder ähnliches gibt wo sowas erlaubt ist? Sonst muss ich mal 'ne Mail an ein paar Betreiber schreiben ob man es außerhalb der Stoßzeiten darf mit ph-neutralen/biologisch Abbaubaren Shampoo/SnowFoam usw.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig welche Dämpfer bei dem bilstein B12 tuning Kit verwendet werden?
> 
> Stehe vor der Entscheidung B8 mit eibach federn oder B12 tuning Kit.



Ich glaube dass es die B8 sind. Kommt preislich (zumindest bei den Fahrwerken up!/mii/citigo) auch gut hin. Sonst mal schnell 'ne Mail an Bilstein senden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist auch kein Vergleich zu dem Burmester 3D im 222er.



Trotzdem sollte es top klingen, da die höchste Aussattung vom Soundsystem.
Vorallem wenn man es unter dem Namen "Burmester" vermarktet.


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> :Mal 'ne Frage;
> Weiß irgendwer wo man sein Auto mit eigenen Mitteln waschen darf? Also mit 2-Eimer-Wäsche usw.? In den ganzen Waschboxen bei uns ist Eimerwäsche verboten, habe schon ein paar User gesehen die hier aus der Nähe kommen, kennt vielleicht jemand von euch im Umkreis Bielefeld wo es eine Waschbox oder ähnliches gibt wo sowas erlaubt ist? Sonst muss ich mal 'ne Mail an ein paar Betreiber schreiben ob man es außerhalb der Stoßzeiten darf mit ph-neutralen/biologisch Abbaubaren Shampoo/SnowFoam usw..


Wenn nichts los ist und demnach niemand auf dich warten muss, eigentlich in jeder Waschbox hier in der Umgebung. Ansonsten der Geheimtipp: zuhause! 

In Osnabrück gibt's direkt neben VW eine widerlich versiffte waschbox an der quasi alles erlaubt ist (was ein Zufall).


----------



## turbosnake (8. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> @fatlace: Die haben am Di ja nur 4h auf xD
> @Rest: Wahrscheinlich hab ich zu sehr runtergehandelt. Aber bei meiner Mutter hat er es gemacht (vor 2,5 Wochen) und die Umweltplakette gab es erst heute ("Schreibfehler im Amt, falsches Nummernschild auf die Plakette geschrieben")...


Also  man kann das Kennzeichen auch selber auf die Plakette schreiben, das wird kaum das Amt machen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha ja zulassen selber als Privatmann ist echt richtig *******. Als Firma kann ich so durchgehen und bin sofort dran.  Komisch wie das auf einmal geht...


Gibt in Berlin auch genug Anmeldedienste die das für dich erledigen.


----------



## Riverna (8. April 2016)

Du darfst selber gar nicht das Kennzeichen auf die Plakette schreiben, da es hinten von einer Werkstatt/Zulassungstelle abgestempelt werden muss. Wenn du daran rummalst, ist es Urkundenfälschung. Jedoch würde ich auch keine 2.5 Wochen warten, dass machen die meisten Werkstätten doch für einen Obolus in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## JaniZz (8. April 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass es die B8 sind. Kommt preislich (zumindest bei den Fahrwerken up!/mii/citigo) auch gut hin. Sonst mal schnell 'ne Mail an Bilstein senden.



Danke für deine Antwort 

Habe unserem Foren Tuner gefragt,  er meinte auch dass der B8 Dämpfer beim B12 Kit verwendet wird. 

Nur der Preis Wunder mich dann bei manchen Händlern,  weil es dort dass B12 Kit fast zum gleichen Preis der B8 Dämpfer gibt. 


Bezüglich waschen... Also ich wasche mein Auto immer Zuhause. 

War auch schon mal in einer waschbox,  manche sehen das aber nicht gerne wenn man mit Eimer wäscht. 
Wurde da auch schon mal doof angemacht von einen anderem Kunden. 

Vielleicht vorher einfach mal den Betreiber fragen und nur wenn wenig Betrieb ist. 




Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2016)

Ich wasche nur zu Hause, ist am entspanntesten.
Außerdem würde sich jeder über mich aufregen, würde ich in ner Waschbox waschen gehen, da ich recht penibel bin und das Waschen gut und gerne 1h dauert


----------



## fatlace (8. April 2016)

ich wasche meistens an der halle oder zuhause, in ner waschbox ganz selten, aber auch da dann mit eimer und schwamm.
sollen die anderen doch warten, gibt doch kein zeitlimit wie lange man die box benutzen darf...


----------



## Useful (8. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn nichts los ist und demnach niemand auf dich warten muss, eigentlich in jeder Waschbox hier in der Umgebung. Ansonsten der Geheimtipp: zuhause!
> 
> In Osnabrück gibt's direkt neben VW eine widerlich versiffte waschbox an der quasi alles erlaubt ist (was ein Zufall).



Ja was für ein Zufall 
Solange der Hochdruckreiniger funktioniert und man das darf wäre mir der Zustand aber nicht soooo wichtig 



JaniZz schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> 
> Habe unserem Foren Tuner gefragt,  er meinte auch dass der B8 Dämpfer beim B12 Kit verwendet wird.
> 
> ...



Bilstein empfiehlt für eine Tieferlegung auch nur die B8, zumindest habe ich das auf deren Seite so gelesen. 
Preislich wäre das z.B. bei mir auf dem Niveau B8 mit z.B. H&R-Federn. Da die Tieferlegung beim B12 bei meinem nur 20/25mm betragen würde etwas wenig, daher entweder das B14, was jetzt auch nicht soooo viel mehr kostet oder halt B8 aber mit entsprechenden Federn.

Also ich finde, solange noch genug Boxen frei sind ist dieses doof anmachen nicht angebracht.
Ich würde auch nur zu Zeiten kommen wo da wirklich niemand ist. Also 9 Uhr abends, dann wären noch 7 andere Boxen frei  

Ich werde dann mal 'ne Mail an den Betreiber senden und mit dazu schrieben was ich für Reiniger benutze,  ich denke mal biologisch Abbaubares Shampoo oder ph-neutral Snow Foam sollte auch nicht die Wasseraufbereitung stören falls er damit versucht zu argumentieren 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich wasche nur zu Hause, ist am entspanntesten.
> Außerdem würde sich jeder über mich aufregen, würde ich in ner Waschbox waschen gehen, da ich recht penibel bin und das Waschen gut und gerne 1h dauert



Eine Stunde ist doch noch wenig 
Aber wenn man wie gesagt abends hingeht, ist da eh wenig los, zumindest bei mir wie gesagt. Nimmste die letzte Box, da ist dann auch keiner der einen sehen kann, z.B. auf dem Weg zum Geldwechselautomaten 



fatlace schrieb:


> ich wasche meistens an der halle oder zuhause, in ner waschbox ganz selten, aber auch da dann mit eimer und schwamm.
> sollen die anderen doch warten, gibt doch kein zeitlimit wie lange man die box benutzen darf...



Eigentlich nicht, aber ich würde trotzdem nicht gerne zur Rush-Hour hingehen 
Zu Hause ist leider etwas wenig Platz.
Du benutzt einen Schwamm? Das gibt doch Kratzer, ich würde dir lieber einen Mikrofaser-Waschhandschuh empfehlen oder einen Mikrofaserschwamm (wenn es nicht schon so einer ist  ), denn bei "normalen" Schwämmen hast du ja nicht die Möglichkeit den Dreck aufzunehmen sondern schiebst ihn über den Lack, ein Mikrofaserwaschhandschuh hat da die Möglichkeit den Dreck wirklich aufzunehmen und festzuhalten


----------



## JaniZz (8. April 2016)

Naja als ich angemacht wurde,  stand ich da auch schon knappe 3 Stunden und war noch nicht fertig 

Letztes Jahr habe ich meinen alten gewaschen, gewaxt und poliert...  VON HAND  

Ich glaube 7 Stunden...  Danach war ich ko 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2016)

Bei mir macht das alles die Waschstraße. Reicht vollkommen. Die kommt zwar nicht überall hin, dafür geh ich an den Stellen zu hause nochmal mit nasem Zewa drüber. 

Manchmal fahr ich in der Mittagspause auch schnell in die Waschbox. Aber nur, wenn das Auto zugekackt wurde.


----------



## Jimiblu (8. April 2016)

Ich wasch meine Karre auch nur zu Hause, mit dem Zeug mit dem wir auch unsere Wagen von der Firma waschen. Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber da wir waschen auch unsere Trecker damit, also wirds umweltfreundlich sein. 
Mit Waschboxen hab ich es nicht so, da wurd ich auch schon mal öfter angemeckert weils zu lang gedauert hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2016)

Waschen? Durch die Waschanlage, dann wieder Antenne aufs Dach schrauben, 300m Vollgas gegen die Bremse fahren, auf den Hof stellen und fertig. 



s-icon schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, bei uns ist es recht entspannt.


Bei uns min. 2 Stunden warten, 5 Alis, die einen dumm anmachen und hinterher hat man 20 Karten von Achmet Barankauf am Auto.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte es top klingen, da die höchste Aussattung vom Soundsystem.
> Vorallem wenn man es unter dem Namen "Burmester" vermarktet.


Bau mal die Türverkleidung ab und guck, wieviel Burmester da drin ist.  Billige Schepperlautsprecher, wie *bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch*. Da werden keine High End Chassis wie in Hifi Standboxen verwendet.  Bose und Co. ist exakt der gleiche Schrott. MLK 2,8 Steckkontakte, dünne Kabel und nen 0815 Class-D im Kofferraum. Außen schön Labels überall hin und den EQ bis Anschlag ausgereizt.
Autosystem halt. Muss dicken Gewinn abwerfen und halbwegs ok klingen. Deswegen höre ich auch lieber zuhause.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2016)

Puh, jeder wie er mag. Aber  ich würde mich nicht stundenlang hinstellen und mein Auto waschen. Dafür ist mir das Teil nicht wichtig genug.


----------



## Useful (8. April 2016)

Naja, Stunden dauert es nicht selbst wenn man gründlich aber zügig arbeitet.
Dafür ist es halt qualitativ hochwertiger als durch eine Waschanlage wenn man es richtig macht.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2016)

Ja okay, das ist sicherlich richtig. Dennoch ist mir ein Auto, das ich ein paar Jahre fahre, jetzt nicht so wichtig, als dass ich an einem Tag mehrere Stunden meiner Freizeit damit verbringe es zu putzen. (siehe einige Posts weiter vorne). Da frage ich mich dann eher, widmet man der Freundin / Frau, der Familie, dem Haushalt und auch seinen Zukunftsperspektiven ähnlich viel Zeit oder steht das Auto auf Platz 1? 

Ich hoffe es fühlt sich dadurch niemand angegriffen. Alle sind erwachsen und können für sich selbst bestimmen.


----------



## Useful (8. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja okay, das ist sicherlich richtig. Dennoch ist mir ein Auto, das ich ein paar Jahre fahre, jetzt nicht so wichtig, als dass ich an einem Tag mehrere Stunden meiner Freizeit damit verbringe es zu putzen. (siehe einige Posts weiter vorne). Da frage ich mich dann eher, widmet man der Freundin / Frau, der Familie, dem Haushalt und auch seinen Zukunftsperspektiven ähnlich viel Zeit oder steht das Auto auf Platz 1?
> 
> Ich hoffe es fühlt sich dadurch niemand angegriffen. Alle sind erwachsen und können für sich selbst bestimmen.




Ich fühle mich nicht dadurch angegriffen, so hat halt jeder seine Meinung 

Gut, wie viel usw man da rein investiert kommt ja auch drauf an. Mir ging es nur um eine schnelle und einfache Eimerwäsche.
Das dauert wenn man zügig arbeitet vielleicht mal 45 Minuten, wenn überhaupt eine Stunde. Und das alle 2-4 Wochen (je nachdem ob das Auto überhaupt dreckig ist) sehe ich nicht dass man dadurch andere Dinge vernachlässigt und somit steht das Auto noch lange nicht auf Platz 1. 
Da geht viel mehr Zeit für zocken oder sowas drauf 
Wobei das bei mir in der letzten Zeit auch nachgelassen hat bzw ich nie sonderlich viel Zeit damit verbracht habe, mache lieber was mit Kumpels draußen, macht viel mehr Spaß bei schönem Wetter oder was für die Schule (dieses Jahr Abschluss) und wenn ich merke dass mir da zu viel Zeit drauf geht dann gehts halt mal in die Waschstraße wenns nicht anders geht 

Übertreiben kann man immer aber davon bin ich weit weit weit entfernt.


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Puh, jeder wie er mag. Aber  ich würde mich nicht stundenlang hinstellen und mein Auto waschen. Dafür ist mir das Teil nicht wichtig genug.



So seh ich das auch.

Ich bin übrigens grad dabei, meinen Rekord im Auto innen nicht sauber machen, zu brechen. Letzte Mal war, als ich noch in MZ gewohnt hab. Das ist fast 2 Jahre her... Bin ein reinlicher Mensch. Auto sieht innen immernoch top aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bau mal die Türverkleidung ab und guck, wieviel Burmester da drin ist.  Billige Schepperlautsprecher, wie *bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch*. Da werden keine High End Chassis wie in Hifi Standboxen verwendet.  Bose und Co. ist exakt der gleiche Schrott. MLK 2,8 Steckkontakte, dünne Kabel und nen 0815 Class-D im Kofferraum. Außen schön Labels überall hin und den EQ bis Anschlag ausgereizt.
> Autosystem halt. Muss dicken Gewinn abwerfen und halbwegs ok klingen. Deswegen höre ich auch lieber zuhause.



Bei Mercedes vielleicht, bei BMW nicht 
Zumindest bei meinem Individual ist es nicht so, da sind die Komponeneten mMn hochwertig. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass nirgends ein Label des Herstellers offen zu sehen ist, wie bei anderen Herstellern und man sich lieber auf den Klang konzentriert 

http://old.dirac.se/media/1796/autohifi-no3-2009.pdf


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2016)

Ich finde es interessant, das bei euch das Waschen zuhause noch erlaubt ist.


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2016)

Wenn man keine Bösen Nachbarn hat, isses doch egal.


----------



## Jimiblu (8. April 2016)

Wenn man das in einer Lagerhalle macht, die als Parkplatz für den Fuhrpark fungiert und im Boden nen Ablauf hat, so wie bei mir, dann ist es ok. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Der nächste Nachbar wohnt 2 Km entfernt, der machts genauso, hier ist halt aufm Land.

Bevor ich ständig durch die Waschanlage fahre (was ich auch muss, da ich eigentlich in Düsseldorf wohne und da einfach keine Garage hab und nur jedes 2te WE nach Haus fahre), wasch ich eben mitm Schlauch und dem Reinigungszeuch von der Firma, was ja eh von der Steuer abgesetzt ist. Von daher spar ich sogar noch was wenn ich selbst wasche. Mir gehts auch nicht darum dass es glänzt, sondern dass die Vogelkacke und so ab ist


----------



## thirteeen1 (8. April 2016)

Und wenn sie mir blöd kommen dann petze halt ich mal was die Nachbarn so treiben 

Gestern Vollgummi Motorlager rein gemacht. Jonge ist das ein Unterschied


----------



## Seabound (8. April 2016)

Ich könnte garnix negatives über die Nachbarn hier zur Anzeige bringen. Die sind eigentlich alle sehr nett.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, das bei euch das Waschen zuhause noch erlaubt ist.



Auch wenn es nicht erlaubt wäre, würde ich es machen. Sehe da kein Problem. 
Wenn man in der Stadt wohnt, ist es vielleicht was anderes.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei Mercedes vielleicht, bei BMW nicht
> Zumindest bei meinem Individual ist es nicht so, da sind die Komponeneten mMn hochwertig. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass nirgends ein Label des Herstellers offen zu sehen ist, wie bei anderen Herstellern und man sich lieber auf den Klang konzentriert
> 
> http://old.dirac.se/media/1796/autohifi-no3-2009.pdf


Sieht aus wie alle anderen Plastik Boxen, die es so gibt. Das Frequenzdiagramm ist ja nicht so der Burner gegenüber einem Hifi System.  Und die 825 Watt... ...ja ne ist klar. Vielleicht Peak 1ms 1khz. Auch das "Individual" System muss Geld abwerfen und wenn man sich so anschaut was man für ein Hifi System der Oberklasse zahlt, kann man sich ausrechnen, wie "hochwertig" dann die Sachen im Auto sind. Für 2100€ bekommt man 2 Standlautsprecher der Oberklasse und im Auto ist da alles mit abgedeckt. Davon mal ab das so eine Mini Druckbox wie ein Kfz für guten Klang extrem hinterlich ist.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, das bei euch das Waschen zuhause noch erlaubt ist.


Ist ja kein Castor Transport. Wenn einer meint zu meckern, dann vertreibt man den mit dem Hochdruckreiniger vom Hof. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht erlaubt wäre, würde ich es machen. Sehe da kein Problem.
> Wenn man in der Stadt wohnt, ist es vielleicht was anderes.


Ja, da ist das echt ärgerlich, wenn der Nachbar zum Felgenreiniger schnorren rüberkommt.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Castor Transport. Wenn einer meint zu meckern, dann vertreibt man den mit dem Hochdruckreiniger vom Hof.



Darum geht es nicht. In gewissen Gegenden ist es nun mal so einiges untersagt. Meine Eltern wohnen z. B. im Kreis Starnberg und da gilt: https://www.lk-starnberg.de/media/custom/613_2840_1.PDF?1278988209 Kannst Du das sicherstellen? Und nein, niemanden schert es ob Du da mit Deinem Hochdruckreiniger stehst und Dir einbildest damit wen zu vertreiben. Das Ordnungsamt und der Landkreis sitzen im worst case am längeren Hebel, auch wenn Du damit evlt. noch keine Erfahrungen hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2016)

Jap, alles erfüllt und das Auto ist schön sauber.  Darf ich mich jetzt offiziell Schwerverbrecher nennen, weil ich schonmal ein Auto zuhause gewaschen habe? Ganz ehrlich? Wayne!  Als ob es nichts wichtigeres gibt, worum sich gekümmert werden muss.

Mich wollten schon viele Leute wegen vielen Dingen ankacken und bis jetzt war das nichts außer heißer Luft. Nicht immer gleich in die Hose kacken.

Vor gar nicht so langer Zeit wollten mich auch ein paar Polizisten in Zivil ankacken von wegen viel zu schnell und bla und gefährlich und bla und zu laut und bla, obwohl rein garnichts war. Die konnten mich nicht ausstehen und wollten einen auf dicke Hose machen. Da hab ich auch bla bla bla gemacht und die sind mit hochrotem Kopf wieder abgehauen. Geworden ist aus der Sache auch nichts. Sollen die mir doch einen erzählen. Als ob ich gleich klein beigebe, nur weil sich jemand wichtig findet.
Zu schade das ich da noch keine Dashcam hatte. Wäre nen episches Video geworden.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2016)

Es geht doch nicht darum ob es wichtigeres gibt oder nicht oder ob Du Dich als Schwerverbrecher bezeichnen willst. So sind nun einmal die Regeln. Aber Du stehst offensichtlich über den Dingen, so dass selbst die Cops bei Dir mit "hochrotem Kopf" abhauen. Naja, zumindest so lange, bist Du mal an die richtigen gerätst. 

Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube, dass Du in einer Art "eigenen Welt" lebst. Das ist aber okay, solang Du anderen keinen Schaden zufügst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2016)

Ich lasse mich nunmal nicht wegen belanglosen Dingen einfach ankacken. Wenn du 100% gesetzestreu leben willst, dann kannst du das gerne machen. Man kann es auch übertreiben.
Wenn die Cops absolut nichts in der Hand haben und nur geil darauf sind mich rumzuschubsen, dann schubs ich halt zurück. Die sollen sich mal um wichtigere Dinge kümmern.
Ich füge grundsätzlich niemandem Schaden zu. Warum sollte ich auch? Wenn einer mir aber schaden will, dann gibts das doppelt und dreifach zurück.

Wenn bald irgendein Sesselwärmer das schnellgehen auf Bürgersteigen unter Strafe stellt, dann halten sich da bestimmt auch Leute dran. Ich mit Sicherheit nicht.   Soll jeder selber entscheiden, wie er sich auf den Füßen rumtrampeln lassen will. Ich finds nur schade das die Gesellschaft so total verweichlicht und und immer mehr schwachsinnige ******* beschlossen wird, vorallem im Bereich Verkehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie alle anderen Plastik Boxen, die es so gibt.



Was soll es denn sonst sein, Stahl  ?
Ansonsten sind die Lautsprecher mMn ziemlich hochwertig.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Frequenzdiagramm ist ja nicht so der Burner gegenüber  einem Hifi System.



Das Ganze ist ja auch immer noch in einem Auto verbaut.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und die 825 Watt... ...ja ne ist klar. Vielleicht Peak 1ms 1khz.



Warum sollten die 825W nicht möglich sein  ?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auch  das "Individual" System muss Geld abwerfen und wenn man sich so anschaut  was man für ein Hifi System der Oberklasse zahlt, kann man sich  ausrechnen, wie "hochwertig" dann die Sachen im Auto sind. Für 2100€  bekommt man 2 Standlautsprecher der Oberklasse und im Auto ist da alles  mit abgedeckt.



Natürlich wird auch mit dem Soundsystem geld verdient. Aber was bringt es einem viel Geld auszugeben, wenn das Individualsystem schon einen nahezu perfekten Klang ausgibt ?
Die Car HiFi Personen die ich kenne, sind ebenfalls von der Qualität des Systems überzeugt und würden da auch nix mehr dran ändern.


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2016)

Lass ihn doch labern. Wenn er wirklich den Mumm hätte Zivilbullen was zu erzählen, Warum hat er sich dann anhalten lassen? Geschwätz! Auch die Tatsache dass er feste Wände und großvolumige Standboxen mit Autolautsprechern vergleicht zeigt doch schon dass er nicht sonderlich viel nachdenkt bevor er tippt. Jedenfalls macht es den Eindruck.


----------



## keinnick (8. April 2016)

Ja, das sowieso. Ich meine, wenn die wollten, nehmen sie ihn mit. Auch wenn er mit nem Hochdruckreiniger bewaffnet ist. Mich nervte nur dieses: "Ich bin der King und die Cops gehen mit hochrotem Kopf weg, wenn ich bla bla sage". Naja, egal. Wochenende.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (8. April 2016)

Die Lautsprecher bei mir im Nissan solltet ihr mal hören, also eigentlich kann man in dem Bock nur Musik hören wenn das Auto aus ist. Weil die Lautsprecher so schwach sind.. 
Aber auch so, klingt das alles richtig sch**ße.
Vielleicht irgendwann im Herbst haue ich da was ordentliches rein. 
Vielleicht reicht auch gescheites dämmen mit Alubutyl schon.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was soll es denn sonst sein, Stahl  ?
> Ansonsten sind die Lautsprecher mMn ziemlich hochwertig.
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Korb sollte nach Möglichkeit immer sehr steif sein, damit er nicht mitschwingt. Denn außer der Membran soll sich da nichts bewegen. Bei so ziemlich allen hochwertigen Lautsprechern sind die Körbe aus Metall, oft ALU Druckguss.

Stimmt!

Weil der Verstärker dann mit min. 80A (960W) abgesichert werden müsste. Schau mal in deinen Sicherungskasten, mit wieviel der wirklich abgesichert ist. Mit Foto!  Die größe an Verstärker ohne aktive Kühlung macht keine 825W RMS 24/7. Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Peak Angabe.

Ich habe exakt dieses System in exakt deinem Auto noch nie gehört. Trotzdem würde es mich wundern, wenn es an das Burmester 3D System aus dem W222 rankommt. Ich habe nie behauptet das es ******* klingt, ich persönlich finde es wird diesem Hype und dem Preis aber nicht gerecht. Man bekommt für ein Auto echt guten Klang, nur von "Perfektion" ist das leider noch ein bischen entfernt.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, das sowieso. Ich meine, wenn die wollten,  nehmen sie ihn mit. Auch wenn er mit nem Hochdruckreiniger bewaffnet  ist.


Schade das du den Witz nicht erkannt hast.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch labern. Wenn er wirklich den Mumm  hätte Zivilbullen was zu erzählen, Warum hat er sich dann anhalten  lassen? Geschwätz! Auch die Tatsache dass er feste Wände und  großvolumige Standboxen mit Autolautsprechern vergleicht zeigt doch  schon dass er nicht sonderlich viel nachdenkt bevor er tippt. Jedenfalls  macht es den Eindruck.


Soll ich eine Verfolgungsjagt starten? Sehr clever!  Dann haben die wenigstens was in der Hand.


@JoM79
Hier ist das Video was ich versprochen hatte:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3R2RC0lN3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heute Abend auf der Bahn gewesen und kurz vor der Ausfahrt hatte ich sogar mal ein freies Stück erwischt. ...ja das Klappern kommt von der GoPro Halterung.
Auf die schnelle hatte ich keine Lust irgendwie mein Navi auch noch mit vor den Tacho zu kleben.
Und bevor wieder eine Tacho Diskussion ausbricht, hier ist die berechnete Geschwindigkeit anhand der Drehzahl:

Aktuelle Reifen: 225/40 R18 (Abrollumfang Udyn1945mm)
Datenblatt von meinem Auto: http://www.audi.de/content/dam/ngw/product/used_cars/a3/pdf/a38l/1998_10_a3_ab1_18t.pdf
Motordrehzahl bei 1:06 im Video 6450rpm

Rechnung:
nM / (iG * iA) = nA
6450rpm / (0,837 * 3,938) = 1956,8545rpm

(nA * Udyn) * 60min = v
(1956,8545rpm * 0,001945km) * 60min = 228,36km/h

Wenn dir das nicht reicht, dann kann ich irgendwann auch nochmal versuchen das TomTom mit Tesa zusätzlich vor den Tacho zu kleben, um alles auf 1 Bild zu bekommen.


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2016)

Wow eine Strecke mit ~ 10% Gefälle gefunden. Ich bin begeistert... 
Sieh es einfach ein, deine Hütte ist nicht ohne Grund nur mit 215km/h angegeben. 

Aber du bist den bestimmt so krass geil eingefahren, dass er nun 200PS aufwärts hat (die bräuchte er nämlich für 230km/h +)


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wow eine Strecke mit ~ 10% Gefälle gefunden. Ich bin begeistert...
> Sieh es einfach ein, deine Hütte ist nicht ohne Grund nur mit 215km/h angegeben.
> 
> Aber du bist den bestimmt so krass geil eingefahren, dass er nun 200PS aufwärts hat (die bräuchte er nämlich für 230km/h +)


Ehm ne, die braucht er nicht. Die 180PS FWD Version ist mit 228km/h angegeben.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2016)

Muss dir ja sehr wichtig sein.
Aber damit du nachher beruhigt schlafen kannst, ja dein tolles Auto schafft 228km/h mit 150PS.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. April 2016)

Ich finde es n bisschen gemein von euch, er versucht hier mit Video und Rechnung seine Meinung zu vertreten und ihr trettet das mit Füßen.
Er versucht es wenigstens immer wieder sachlich zu erklären, aber von den meisten kommt dann nur;"Ne du hast keine Ahnung"

Das ganze gehate gegen BadFrag geht aufn Sack, auch wenn er häufig mit seinen Aussagen übertreibt, hat er häufig auch recht


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2016)

Bitte übertreib nicht. TBF ist nicht doof. Ich glaub er weiß schon genau, was er mit seinen Aussagen (teils provokant / teils wirklich fundiert) bewirkt. Er wird sich schon wehren können.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. April 2016)

Ich wollte ihn n bisschen verteidigen, mir geht dieses alle gegen einen halt aufn Sack.

War bei Excite damals auch so, wobei der wirklich komisch war


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2016)

Geht doch gar nicht darum wer es ist, aber solche Aussagen "mein Auto schafft xxx" was ziemlich über Herstellerangaben sind, stoßen nun mal auf Gegenwind. Gerade er sollte es doch wissen, dass KEIN Auto mit Serienleistung so viel besser geht als die Hersteller vorgeben. Die machen ihre Fahrzeuge schon nicht absichtlich schlecht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2016)

Naja meiner läuft laut Tacho auch 259km/h.
Im Schein stehen 244km/h und das passt so auch.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2016)

Bei solchen Diskussionen werden Erinnerungen an alte Zeiten wach.
Früher: "Hey wie schnell fährt der Bock?" --> "Tacho zeigte schon xxx km/h!" --> "Ach erzähl nicht!" --> ewige Diskussionen.
Heute: "Mit wieviel ist er angegeben?" --> "mit xxx km/h" --> "Ok." --> Diskussion beendet.

Mhh ob das am Alter liegt.


----------



## Zeiss (9. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei Mercedes vielleicht, bei BMW nicht
> Zumindest bei meinem Individual ist es nicht so, da sind die  Komponeneten mMn hochwertig. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass nirgends  ein Label des Herstellers offen zu sehen ist, wie bei anderen  Herstellern und man sich lieber auf den Klang konzentriert
> 
> http://old.dirac.se/media/1796/autohifi-no3-2009.pdf



Willst Du mit dem ernsthaft eine vernünftige Diskussion führen? Lass es, bringt nichts. Im Übrigen sind im L7 + ASK die TDA8563 (ClassB) verbaut und im L7 als Bassendstufen sind TDA1562 (ClassB bzw. H) drin, da ist gar nichts getaktet. Aber Hauptsache sein "Wissen" mal gezeigt...

@Aloha84: Beide mit 250 angegeben


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. April 2016)

Meiner ist mit 235 angegeben, bin aber nie über 200, mehr lässt der Asphalt meiner Autobahn nebenan nicht wirklich zu, alles schon 100 mal geflickt.

Habt ihr das schon mit der vielleicht kommenden blauen Plakette gesehen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Korb sollte nach Möglichkeit immer sehr steif sein, damit er nicht mitschwingt. Denn außer der Membran soll sich da nichts bewegen. Bei so ziemlich allen hochwertigen Lautsprechern sind die Körbe aus Metall, oft ALU Druckguss.



Wobei ein guter GFK Kunstoff nicht undbedingt schlechter abschneidet als Aluminium.
Sehr viele der hochpreisigen HiFi Hersteller nutzen ebenfalls Gehäuse aus GFK.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil der Verstärker dann mit min. 80A (960W) abgesichert werden müsste.  Schau mal in deinen Sicherungskasten, mit wieviel der wirklich  abgesichert ist. Mit Foto!  Die größe an Verstärker ohne aktive Kühlung macht keine 825W RMS 24/7. Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Peak Angabe.



 Natürlich ist das eine Maximalangabe. Musik ist doch ein Paradebeispiel für einen stark schwankenden Verbrauch von Energie, außer man hört immer nur einen Ton, dann wird sich die Leistung nicht groß ändern 
Es gibt Hersteller, die z.B. bei zu hoher Lautstärke/Leistung die Subs runterregeln, sowas wollten die Hersteller vom Individualsystem wahrscheinlich verhindern und haben einen aureichend großen Verstärker konstruiert (der soweit ich weiß aktiv gekühlt ist).



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe exakt dieses System in exakt deinem Auto noch nie gehört.  Trotzdem würde es mich wundern, wenn es an das Burmester 3D System aus  dem W222 rankommt. Ich habe nie behauptet das es ******* klingt, ich  persönlich finde es wird diesem Hype und dem Preis aber nicht gerecht.  Man bekommt für ein Auto echt guten Klang, nur von "Perfektion" ist das  leider noch ein bischen entfernt.



Viel wird es nicht sein. Hab letztens eine DVD eingelegt und der Surroundsound ist schon quasi perfekt. Andere Systeme werden villeicht messbar besser sein, aber nicht unbedingt hörbar, bzw. ich werde es mit meinem ungeschulten Ohr nicht hören.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wobei ein guter GFK Kunstoff nicht undbedingt schlechter abschneidet als Aluminium.
> Sehr viele der hochpreisigen HiFi Hersteller nutzen ebenfalls Gehäuse aus GFK.
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich hab noch nicht wirklich viele Plastik Chassis in hochwertigen Hifi Lautsprechern gesehen.

Ja, nur finde ich diese lächerlichen Peak Angaben total sinnfrei. Jedes 2.1 PC System für 50€ wird mit 1000W Peak angegeben. Da kommt dann maximal 5-10 Watt RMS raus. Bei dem BMW System wird es nicht so krass sein aber eine sinnvolle RMS Angabe wäre schon besser. Peak Angaben haben nur einen Zweck und das ist Marketing. Über die echte Leistung wird rein gar nichts ausgesagt. Wiegesagt schau mal in den Sicherungskasten, was dein Verstärker maximal überhaupt aus der Batterie ziehen kann.

Wenn man sich schon länger mit Hifi beschäftigt und auch schonmal richtig teure Anlangen hören durfte, dann ist das relativ leicht die Schwächen eines Autosystems zu hören. Im Gegensatz zu früher sind die heutigen Systeme aber Gold.


----------



## thirteeen1 (9. April 2016)

Watt ist nicht Wichtig, Wirkungsgrad und Gehäuse(bauform) zählen...


----------



## Icedaft (9. April 2016)

Ohne Klirrfaktor sind solche Angaben eh sinnfrei, davon ab sagt die reine Verstärkerleistung erst einmal nichts über die klanglichen Fähigkeiten eines Systems aus. Im Auto steht und fällt das Frontstaging mit den Einbauplätzen der Hochtöner, Mitteltöner und mit einer (hoffentlich) vorhandenen Laufzeitkorrektur. Die Autohersteller werben aber lieber mit der Menge der verbauten Chassis und den Wattleistungen, als mal vernünftige Einbauplätze und eine LZK vorzusehen. Wenn ich in einer mulmigen Klangwolke baden will, gehe ich in die Disco - ein Auto mit Lautsprechern zuzupflastern und und den Fahrer in Surroundbrei zu ertränken ist aber nichts anderes als Kundenverarsche. Ich habe auf einem Konzert noch nie zwischen den Musikern gesessen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nicht wirklich viele Plastik Chassis in hochwertigen Hifi Lautsprechern gesehen.



Es gibt auch Unterschiede beim GFK und "Plastik" ist es schon mal nicht.
Mit hochwertigen Lautsprechern meine ich keine Designer Dinger, die hauptsächlich für's Auge sind.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wiegesagt schau mal in den Sicherungskasten, was dein Verstärker maximal überhaupt aus der Batterie ziehen kann.



Hab mal geguckt und müsste eine 40A für den Verstärker sein, sowie noch ein paar 5A und 10A für andere Audio/Multimedia Sachen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man sich schon länger mit Hifi beschäftigt und auch schonmal richtig teure Anlangen hören durfte, dann ist das relativ leicht die Schwächen eines Autosystems zu hören. Im Gegensatz zu früher sind die heutigen Systeme aber Gold.



Aber auch nur dann, wenn du die Systeme direkt hintereinander hören würdest. Dann lassen sich vielleicht minimale Tendenzen feststellen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (9. April 2016)

So, wie versprochen die Bilder vom Leon meiner Mutter.

Naja, sie hatte heute den Vortrag für den wir hier sind Und ich hab ne Runde um den Comer See gedreht (eigentlich nur ca 1/5 aber trotzdem genug, ich darf morgen wieder 6h nach Hause fahren...)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seat Leon FR, 1.4l TSI, 150PS, macht sowohl beim AB Cruisen als auch beim sportlichen Fahren auf diesen kleinen Italienischen Strässchen super viel Spaß.
(Man verzeihe mir die schlechte Kennzeichen-Zensur, ich hab hier nur mein Tablet dabei.)

Nächste Woche gibt es dann Bilder von meinem Ibi.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leaxer (9. April 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an den ein oder anderen Autoexperten hier im Forum. Aktuell überlege ich mir ein neues Auto zu kaufen und ziehe auch die Möglichkeit in betracht mir einen Neuwagen aus ein anderem EU-Land importieren zu lassen. Nun habe ich mich einmal ein wenig informiert und auf einer Infoseite (Europemobile Serviceportal) zum Import von Neuwagen gelesen, dass diese teilweise anders ausgestattet sind, als Autos die in Deutschland verkauft werden. Von Land zu Land soll das unterschiedlich sein, je nachdem woher das Auto kommt. Nun würde mich einmal interessieren in wie weit sich die Unterschiede bei der Ausstattung bemerkbar machen. Gibt es da etwas wichtiges was man beachten sollte? Wirkt sich das auch auf die Fahrzeugzulassung in Deutschland aus?


----------



## Olstyle (9. April 2016)

Solang es EU ist hat Deutschland den Wagen zu akzeptieren. Vorallem bei Kleinwagen bestehen die Unterschiede aber nicht nur in den Luxusextras sondern auch in der Sicherheitsaustattung. Ein Ford KA MK2 hatte z.B. am Anfang als Polen-Import nur einen Airbag und kein ESP.


----------



## Zeiss (9. April 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon mit der vielleicht kommenden blauen Plakette gesehen?



Ja und mir wird es dabei kotzübel....



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab  mal geguckt und müsste eine 40A für den Verstärker sein, sowie noch ein  paar 5A und 10A für andere Audio/Multimedia Sachen.



Vergiss die Sicherung am Radio nicht. Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, nicht alle Chasis werden vom Prozessor angetrieben.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen die Bilder vom Leon meiner Mutter.
> 
> Naja, sie hatte heute den Vortrag für den wir hier sind Und ich hab ne Runde um den Comer See gedreht (eigentlich nur ca 1/5 aber trotzdem genug, ich darf morgen wieder 6h nach Hause
> 
> ...



Schönes Auto. [emoji1303] Ich mag ja die Front bei Seat irgendwie sehr. Son Cupra 290 könnte ich mir ja als Spaßmobil für mich auch ganz gut vorstellen.


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2016)

Heute wurde mein Subaru neu abgestimmt, die Kiste fährt sich wie ein komplett anderes Auto. Deutlich besseren Durchzug über das komplette Drehzahlband, konstanterer Ladedruck (obwohl 0.3bar weniger anliegen) und dabei noch etwas mehr Leistung und Drehmoment. Für April 2017 steht schon der neue Termin, dann geh ich auf 330PS und 450NM. Dazu brauch ich aber einen größeren Lader und die STi Einspritzventile.


----------



## Lee (9. April 2016)

Was für Leistung fährst du nun auf dem Subi?


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2016)

270PS/420NM am Motor
230PS/370NM am Rad


----------



## Iconoclast (10. April 2016)

40PS Verlust bis zum Rad? Sind ~15% normal?


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2016)

Für Allrad sogar recht wenig.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2016)

Welche Serienleistung hat der Subaru?


----------



## Riverna (10. April 2016)

218PS/292nm am Motor.
265PS/343nm am Motor als STi. Nur als Vergleich.


----------



## worco (11. April 2016)

Edit...


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2016)

Wenn du Platz willst, ne Mercedes E-Klasse oder nen Skoda Superb, beide als Kombi.
Prinzipiell solltest du vielleicht erstmal sagen, wieviel du ausgeben willst.
Der Preisbereich deiner Wagen ist ja ziemlich weit gefächert.


----------



## Lee (11. April 2016)

Nen 5er Touring voll ausstatten mit nem anständigen Triebwerk und ab geht die Post. Oder die E-Klasse, wenn sie einem gefällt. 
7er bzw. Limousinen generell sind halt nicht so praktisch, auch wenn da durchaus einiges rein geht. 

Wenn mehr als 4 Zylinder gefordert sind fällt halt viel raus, weil kaum mehr ein Hersteller sowas bei Kombis usw. macht.


----------



## s-icon (11. April 2016)

Tesla Model X als Kilometerfresser? Nicht wirklich.
Der Range Rover ist doch ein komplett neues Auto?
Hab mich für einen A8 4.0 TFSI und einen S63 entschieden.

Alternative wäre noch der Bentley Mulsanne, Flying Spur.


----------



## Zeiss (11. April 2016)

Sehr komische Liste...

5er Touring oder E-Klasse würde ich da definitiv vorziehen, VW-Konzern ist mein Feind, deswegen weg mit.
7er ist riesig, sowohl innen als auch aussen als auch vom Kofferraum her, da geht einiges rein aber praktisch ist anders.


----------



## worco (11. April 2016)

Edit....


----------



## Zeiss (11. April 2016)

Für 35k im Jahr sind wohl alle Fahrzeuge geeignet........ bis auf den Tesla vielleicht......


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2016)

Von allen gefällt mir einzig und alleine der Range Rover. Den finde ich echt schön... noch besser finde ich den Evoge.


----------



## s-icon (11. April 2016)

Den Evoque find ich schrecklich. Langsam und extrem beengt.

Man sollte aber bedenken, dass der Ferrari Infotainmenttechnisch nicht mit den anderen mithaltrn kann, da ist man über Keyless go froh


----------



## Zeiss (11. April 2016)

Evoque finde ich fetzig


----------



## tsd560ti (11. April 2016)

Von der Austattung her klingt der Jeep auch recht modern. 
Er ist nur nicht so kräftig, vielleicht kann man da mit Software noch was dran machen.

http://m.jeep.de/de-de/modellDetail...4587_jeep grand cherokee_e_m&mtid=kzif0u5gw0&


----------



## thirteeen1 (11. April 2016)

Bekommt man Sitze mit FIA Zulassung eingetragen? Auch wenn man sie nicht um 15° neigen kann?
Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche vollschalen die man im Bereich der StVo legal fahren darf?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. April 2016)

Soo, die Vorfreude steigt ^^

Ich war heute bei der Zulassung hier, Nummer gezogen, 5sec später *ding-dong* "104" - "Was wie 104, das bin ja ich ". 15min später war ich komplett fertig 
So schnell war bisher noch kein Amtsgang 

Am Mi geht es nach der Uni mitm Corsa wieder runter, Auto tauschen und mit dem neuen Ibi dann bei den Großeltern zum Kaffee vorbei


----------



## Zoon (11. April 2016)

worco schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Was für Autos kommen euch so in den Sinn wenn man an nen größeres Familienauto denkt mit dem nen paar Jahr nen Haufen km gefressen werden können?



Sehr komische Liste nen 5er BMW, nen Range Rover, und nen Ferrari GTC4 Lusso in einer Liste.  Der Ferrari ist wirklich schick aber als Alltags und Familienkutsche ?!
Die Plattform des Audi ist zwar alt aber ausgereift, bei ner ganz neue darfst wieder Beta oder gar Pre Alpha Tester speilen als Kunde, naja wers brauch.

Die neuen volvos gefallen mir richtig, das es halt keine 6 oder wenigstens 5 Zylinder mehr gibt ist est Mist.

such dir 7er BMW, 5Touring / E Klasse raus, guck in den entsprechenden Markenforen nach welche Motoren wenig Ärger auf Kilometerfressersicht machen und ab dafür.

Vorschlag Audi A6 Biturbo TDI 3.0 oder 535d Touring, Aufpreis zum M550d lohnt nicht wirklich oder alternativ Alpina B5 quasi M550d Leistung aus dem 535d. Mercedes hängt meiner Meinung nach bei den größeren Dieseln momentan etwas zurück, wird sich erst mit den kommenden Reihensechsern wohl wieder ändern, und Mercedes ist optisch momentan zu koreanisch  i


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Bekommt man Sitze mit FIA Zulassung eingetragen? Auch wenn man sie nicht um 15° neigen kann?
> Gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche vollschalen die man im Bereich der StVo legal fahren darf?



Ja, sollte möglich sein, wenn du zumindest die Konsole um min. 15Grad verstellen kannst.
Frag da am besten mal einen DMSB-Sachverständigen in der Nähe.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2016)

Bei den Volvos bekommst du als T8 aber trotzdem ausreichend Power, und das sogar Benzinlos in der Stadt. Ich hatte beim letzten Service einen XC60 mit D4 als Leihwagen, der war dann wirklich etwas Traktorartig, aber definitiv nicht untermotorisiert 

Allgemein sollte man einen Bully mit Voller Hütte nicht unterschätzen. Der kann Familie richtig gut und auch Kilometer fressen. (und auch im Preis problemlos mit den "Edelmarken" gleichziehen)


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (12. April 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Bekommt man Sitze mit FIA Zulassung eingetragen?
> -Ja.
> 
> Auch wenn man sie nicht um 15° neigen kann?
> ...



Liebe Grüße. 
Es spielen mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle. Leider öfter auch der Prüfer ansich.


----------



## Zeiss (12. April 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Sehr komische Liste nen 5er BMW, nen Range Rover, und nen Ferrari GTC4 Lusso in einer Liste.  Der Ferrari ist wirklich schick aber als Alltags und Familienkutsche ?!



Deswegen kann die Liste, bzw. der Fragesteller nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden... Wenn der Ferrari in der Anschaffung schon als "abartig teuer" hingestellt wird, dann kann man sich die Kiste eh nicht leisten, der Unterhalt ist da eine ganz andere Größenordnung...


----------



## s-icon (12. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Deswegen kann die Liste, bzw. der Fragesteller nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden...



Meine Liste würde ganz ähnlich aussehen. Wollte letztes Jahr ein A6, hab dann einen Panamera angefragt und letztlich einen Golf GTD gekauft.


----------



## XE85 (12. April 2016)

Also bei Familienwagen denke ich ehrlich gesagt auch an andere Wagen als die in der Liste. Einen Ferrai ( nach dazu einen 2-Türer) als Familienwagen und Kilometerfresser?!? Also bei einem Familienwagen sollte mMn auch die Familentauglichkeit im Vordergrund stehen und nicht die Motor- und Markenwünsche des Papis.

Den Vorschlag des Bullis von Olstyle finde ich gar nicht so abwegig. Wenn man eine etwas gehobenere Marke will kann man ja die V-Klasse nehmen.


----------



## worco (12. April 2016)

Edit...


----------



## Anticrist (12. April 2016)

Habe das gleiche wie du gesucht, GLE Coupé AMG als 450 oder 63.
640L Kofferraum, 94L Tank. 
700PS 1300NM


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

Was wäre mit einem Ferrari FF statt dem Nachfolger?
Den RRS gibt es erst seit Ende 2013, da würde ich noch kein Facelift erwarten.
Statt einem GLE Coupe, würde ich eher einen X6 nehmen. Wobei beide weniger praktisch sind als ein normaler SUV/Kombi.
Dann lieber ein Jaguar F-Pace oder ganz exotisch einen Escalade 


Wobei du ein Kinderwagen auch in ein Coupe verstauen kannst, aber das ist aufwendiger und deutlich nerviger.
Ähnliches ergibt sich bei X6 und GLE Coupe, durch das Stufenheck hast du weniger Platz, daher würde ich mir sowas in deiner Situation nicht kaufen.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. April 2016)

Die Leistung wäre beim Hennesey echt gut: Hennessey Performance |   2 15 – 2 16 Cadillac Escalade


----------



## worco (12. April 2016)

Edit...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (12. April 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du alles als alt bezeichnest, aber der X6 ist von 2014 und damit nicht einmal 2 Jahre alt.
Das ist für mich keine alte Basis.


----------



## ich558 (12. April 2016)

worco schrieb:


> Danke für den neuen Input! GLE fällt leider aus weil...Mercedes.
> Die bauen sicher keine schlechten Autos, die neuen find ich vom Design auch ganz gut(auch den GLE), aber das ist einfach nicht meine Marke.
> X6 und X5 find ich nicht schlecht, ist aber wie mit dem 5er, alte Basis. Ich will mir einfach kein Auto kaufen das ich plane lange zu behalten wenn der Nachfolger im Prinzip vor der Tür steht.
> F-Pace könnte was sein, mal sehen ob ich da mal in echt einen finden kann.
> ...



Bist wahrscheinlich der Bruder von s-icon


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

Der X6 ist aus 2014, also auch erst 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## s-icon (12. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bist wahrscheinlich der Bruder von s-icon



Mein Bruder mag Mercedes
Würde sich aber in dem Fall für einen Bentayga entscheiden.


----------



## Useful (12. April 2016)

Warum einen Tesla für 35k km/Jahr ausschließen?
Kommt drauf an wie viel man täglich fährt würde ich sagen, also auch mit dem Aufladen.
Gibt einige Leute in Spanien die nutzen den Nissan Leaf für 20k km im Jahr. Und der hat weniger Reichweite.
So ein Model S oder X wäre doch was und die gibt es als 7-Sitzer (falls erwünscht).


----------



## worco (12. April 2016)

Edit...


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

Den X5 gibt es ein Jahr länger als den X6, aber ob es die gleiche Plattform ist kA.
Was wäre mit einem Volvo XC90? Laut NEFZ nur 2,1l, was sehr realistisch klingt.


----------



## Useful (12. April 2016)

Wenn du den NEFZ Wert schaffen willst muss die Batterie immer voll sein, daher ja, unrealistisch 

Ne habe nur gesehen dass wer anders es nicht empfohlen hat und ja, Wartezeiten sind leider ein wenig lang :/


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2016)

Beim XC90 T8 (bzw. S/V90 ist die gleiche, komplett neue, Plattform nur mit anderer Karosserieform) hast du im Stadtbetrieb eben die Möglichkeit rein elektrisch zu fahren und im Gegensatz zum Tesla auf der Strecke kein Problem mit Reichweite. Allerdings hab ich aktuell keinen Überblick welche Anderen in der Klasse es als Plug-In schon zu kaufen gibt. Motor muss man imo testen, auf Zylinderzahl+Hubraum kann man heute keine brauchbaren Aussagen mehr treffen.


----------



## XE85 (12. April 2016)

X5 und Q7 gibts auch als PlugIn.


----------



## marvinj (12. April 2016)

Moin,
habe mal eine Frage an die DSG Fahrer (des aktuellen Golf 7).
Ich fahre die manuelle 6 Gang Schaltbox und finde die Auto-Holf Funktion sehr praktisch. Doch wie verhält sich diese in Verbindugn mit dem DSG?
Wenn ich z.B. im Stau stehe, kann ich mein Fuß von der Bremse nehmen, und Auto-Hold hält den Wagen fest? Laut Handbuch steht da nix von. Da steht nur, dass das Start-Stopp System den Motor wieder starten sollte, wenn ich den Fuß von der Bremse nehme. Da ich oft im Stau stehe, und mich entlasten will, wäre das eine willkommene Funktion. 
Hat damit wer Erfahrung gemacht?
Kann auch im Audi gewesen sein, die Erfahrung


----------



## Mosed (12. April 2016)

In der Ebene und leichten Steigungen dürfte der die Bremse dann nicht anziehen, da das Auto ja anfängt zu kriechen, sobald du von der Bremse gehst. Wenn es anders ist, dürfte es äußert nervig sein, da man dann nicht rein mit der Bremse im Stau "fahren" kann.

Ich kenne es aber nur bei BMW mit der Wandlerautomatik - der E90 nutzt Auto-Hold bei starken Steigungen für 2 Sekunden. Ansonsten wirkt das Motormoment ja schon einem Rückrollen entgegen.
Wie das bei VW ist mit DSG müsste noch jemand anders genauer sagen.

Ich finde Auto-Hold, wie VW die bei Handschaltern nutzt, nur nervig. Beim Rangieren nervt es extrem, da bei jedem Halt die Parkbremse reingeht und mit Gas geben wieder gelöst werden muss.
Sehe auch keinen Sinn in der Funktion, solange man keinen Anhänger hinten dran hat. Selbst mit meinen ersten 75 PS Peugeot konnte ich an starken Steigungen ohne zurückrollen anfahren. Sollte mit den heutigen Motoren also erst recht kein Problem sein.
Einfach nur lustig finde ich Autofahrer, die sogar an Ampeln mit Handbremse anfahren...


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2016)

Ich finds praktisch wenn ich in meine Garage fahre.
Habe aber keine Probleme beim rangieren.


----------



## marvinj (12. April 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ich finde Auto-Hold, wie VW die bei Handschaltern nutzt, nur nervig. Beim Rangieren nervt es extrem, da bei jedem Halt die Parkbremse reingeht und mit Gas geben wieder gelöst werden muss.
> Sehe auch keinen Sinn in der Funktion, solange man keinen Anhänger hinten dran hat. Selbst mit meinen ersten 75 PS Peugeot konnte ich an starken Steigungen ohne zurückrollen anfahren. Sollte mit den heutigen Motoren also erst recht kein Problem sein.
> Einfach nur lustig finde ich Autofahrer, die sogar an Ampeln mit Handbremse anfahren...


Also Auto-Hold ist bei mir zu 99% aktiv. Er zieht die Parkbremse dabei ja nicht an, sondern hält exakt dengleichen Bremsdruck, oder sogar etwas mehr, mit dem du zuvor auf der Bremse standest. Da fährt die Parkbremse nicht raus. Deswegen merkt man die Funktion nicht. 
Aus der grade beschriebenen Funktion geht ja auch meine Frage einher, ob die Auto-Hold Funktion auch den Druck für die Bremse des DSG hält, sodass ich meinen Fuß anner Ampel etc von der Bremse nehmen kann


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. April 2016)

Ein DKG Kuppelt eh immer aus, wenn man steht 
Der Golf 7 hat übrigens AutoHold, welches man manuell aktivieren kann. Bleibt der stehen, bis man wieder Gas gibt.
Bei Mercedes tritt man z.B. einmal fest in die Bremse, dann ist AutoHold auch aktiv.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2016)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass das bei mir nur ab 5% Steigung funktioniert, deswegen wohl keine Probleme beim rangieren.


----------



## Mosed (12. April 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> Er zieht die Parkbremse dabei ja nicht an, sondern hält exakt dengleichen Bremsdruck, oder sogar etwas mehr, mit dem du zuvor auf der Bremse standest.



Oder so halt. Mein Teamleiter hatte mal einen Tiguan damit. Da hat es genervt. Man ist leicht rückwärts gefahren und hat mit der Bremse auf Stillstand gebremst - und konnte dann nicht nur mit der Kupplung weiter rückwärts oder vorwärts fahren, weil das Auto-Hold halt gebremst hat. Ich meine man musste Gas geben oder sogar den Auto-Hold-Knopf drücken.

Das nächte was genervt hatte war, dass die elektronische Parkbremse nicht von alleine rausging, wenn man einen Gang eingelegt, die Kupplung kommen lassen und Gas geben hat - jedes mal manuell die Parkbremse lösen... (zumindest beim Rückwärtsgang, so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr. Aber kann man eventuell rauscodieren)

Wenn ein VW mit DSG bei jedem Halt Auto-Hold aktiviert und man Gas geben müsste zum Anfahren wäre das für mich nervig. Ich finde es super bei der Wandlerautomatik, dass ich im Stau nur mit der Bremse "fahren" kann. Also gar nicht bremsen oder leicht bremsen, je nachdem...

Im Passat ist das DSG aber zum Teil dumm programmiert. Wenn man leicht von der Bremse geht fängt er an zu kriechen und nach wenigen Sekunden kuppelt er noch mehr ein, sodass man auf einmal beschleunigt - super, wenn man das nicht weiß und gerade am Ausparken ist... (Keine Ahnung, ob der Auto-Hold hatte. Ich denke nicht, oder es war deaktiviert).


Auto-Hold ist sowas, was ich neben Start/Stopp gerne deaktiviere. Gerade bei einem Diesel nervt Start/Stopp gewaltig nach kurzer Zeit.


----------



## marvinj (12. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein DKG Kuppelt eh immer aus, wenn man steht
> Der Golf 7 hat übrigens AutoHold, welches man manuell aktivieren kann. Bleibt der stehen, bis man wieder Gas gibt.
> Bei Mercedes tritt man z.B. einmal fest in die Bremse, dann ist AutoHold auch aktiv.



Das ein DSG bzw. DKG beim Stehen auskuppelt, halte ich auch für vernünftig. Alles andere wäre ja auch Müll, da Materialabrieb, Sprit, etc...
Also heißt das Für mich, ich fahre mit dem DSG an die Ampel, komme durch Bremseinwirkung zum stehen - Motor geht durch Start/Stop aus, AutoHold übernimmt den Bremsdruck und ich kann den Fuß vonner Bremse nehmen. Gleichzeitig wird ausgekuppelt. Sollte ich nun wieder Gas geben, wirds eingekuppelt, die Bremse gelöst und der Motor wird natürlich auch wieder gestartet.
Korrekt? 




Mosed schrieb:


> Oder so halt. Mein Teamleiter hatte mal einen  Tiguan damit. Da hat es genervt. Man ist leicht rückwärts gefahren und  hat mit der Bremse auf Stillstand gebremst - und konnte dann nicht nur  mit der Kupplung weiter rückwärts oder vorwärts fahren, weil das  Auto-Hold halt gebremst hat. Ich meine man musste Gas geben oder sogar  den Auto-Hold-Knopf drücken.
> 
> Das nächte was genervt hatte war, dass die elektronische Parkbremse  nicht von alleine rausging, wenn man einen Gang eingelegt, die Kupplung  kommen lassen und Gas geben hat - jedes mal manuell die Parkbremse  lösen... (zumindest beim Rückwärtsgang, so genau weiß ich das nicht  mehr. Aber kann man eventuell rauscodieren)


AutoHold kannst du auch per Knopfdruck ganz einfach deaktivieren. Die elektronische Parkbremse löst sich sofort, wenn du per Kupplung anfährst, egal ob vorwärts oder rückwärts. Aber nur, wenn sie durch die automatische Funktion eingelegt wurde - also beim Parken des Wagens, und anschließendem Start. Ziehst du die Handbremse manuell an, dann hält die den Wagen fest, bis die Motorkraft die Bremse überwindet.
Wie gesagt, ich finde es klasse und will es nich mehr missen


----------



## Mosed (12. April 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> AutoHold kannst du auch per Knopfdruck ganz einfach deaktivieren. Die elektronische Parkbremse löst sich sofort, wenn du per Kupplung anfährst, egal ob vorwärts oder rückwärts. Aber nur, wenn sie durch die automatische Funktion eingelegt wurde - also beim Parken des Wagens, und anschließendem Start. Ziehst du die Handbremse manuell an, dann hält die den Wagen fest, bis die Motorkraft die Bremse überwindet.



War bei mir nicht so. Ich hatte ordentlich Gas gegeben, aber die Parkbremse blieb drin.
Beim Rangieren mit Auto-Hold ging die auch nicht alleine wieder raus beim Kupplungspunkt.


Scheinbar ist es so wie von dir beschrieben: Auto Hold und 7-Gang DSG - ausgekuppelt? : VW Golf 7 & Golf Sportsvan
Würde  mich ja nerven, wenn das Auto erst beim Gas geben wieder den Motor  startet und nicht beim Bremse lösen - aber jedem das seine.

Und  beim Rangieren nervt es einige wohl auch, so wie es mich beim Handschalter genervt hat:  Einparken mit DSG und Autohold : VW Golf 7 & Golf Sportsvan

Aber wenn das was für dich ist, dürfte es alles so passen.


----------



## marvinj (12. April 2016)

Gleich mal gucken - danke.
Wie gesagt, beim Handschalter super, wäre blöde wenn das beim DSG vergeigt wurde^^

-> Hab geguckt. Mannometer. Also da ist der Komfortgewinn nur vom Lesen ja schon wech. Automatikgetriebe sollen ja den Anwender bzw. Fahrer arbeit abnehmen, aber das zu erlernen hört sich ja nach viel Arbeit an. Da hätte ich immer Angst, beim Ausparken dem Vordermann reinzunudeln. Heißt, dort immer erst alles deaktivieren. Mhhh, dann kann ich auch beim Handschalter bleiben...
Sehr komisch


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2016)

Diese Berganfahrhilfe ist so ziemlich das nervigste was es gibt. Entweder der klemmt einen so gut fest das die Karre direkt abbockt oder man fährt mit blockierten Rädern an der Hinterachse an. Rangieren am Berg wird zum Geduldsspiel. Zum Glück kann man es fast immer noch rückgängig machen.


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Brauch neue Sommerreifen. Erfahrungen? Empfehlungen?
> 235/45/17
> Wagen ist mit 210 km/h eingetragen. Ca 1700kg Leergewicht.
> Abrollgeraeusch sollte ertraeglich sein.
> Und ich bin kein rennfahrer.



Bridgestone Turanza ER300 könnte ich empfehlen. Fahre die in 225/45/17

@ BadFrag:

Alles klar bei dir oder ist das wieder Trollerei?

Fahr mal in die Werkstatt ob bei deiner Berganfahrhilfe alles in Ordnung ist. Gehe aber mal davon aus das das Unsinn ist was du erzählst.

Fahre eine GTI mit DSG und Berganfahrhilfe. Alles super. So einen Unsinn kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## marvinj (12. April 2016)

Mist 
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der DSG in einem aktuellen Volkswagen fährt, der das Poroblem erläutern kann^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> @ BadFrag:
> 
> Alles klar bei dir oder ist das wieder Trollerei?
> 
> ...


Dann fahr mal einen Schaltwagen damit. Absolut unzumutbar. Kann auch sein das ich wegen meinem Job geringzügig schneller rangiere und nicht mit 0,1 km/h mich vortaste, bis es knallt.


----------



## Mosed (12. April 2016)

marvinj schrieb:


> . Da hätte ich immer Angst, beim Ausparken dem Vordermann reinzunudeln. Heißt, dort immer erst alles deaktivieren. Mhhh, dann kann ich auch beim Handschalter bleiben...



Wo soll bei einem Automatikgetriebe der Komfortgewinn durch Auto-Hold sein? Wenn du bei einem Automatikwagen die Bremse löst, fängt der Wagen sofort an loszufahren - daher benötigt man (außer auf starken Steigungen) überhaupt kein Auto-Hold, da das Motormoment ein Wegrollen in die falsche Richtung verhindert.
An der Ampel muss man meistens doch eh die Bremse treten, um nicht zu rollen (zumindet im Süden  ). Ich weiß es grad nicht so genau, aber ich würde behaupten im Stand immer die Bremse zu treten egal bei welchem Auto. (Oder halt die Parkbremse bzw. Automatik-P drin)


Verstehe nicht, wie man es gut finden kann beim Rangieren immer das Gas antippen zu müssen. (Siehe meine Links oben - die Leute die da schreiben...) Ich rangiere normalerweise nur mit Kupplung (Schalter) oder Bremsdruck (Automatik)


----------



## the_leon (12. April 2016)

Ich fahr auch 6 Gang DSG in nem Seat Alhambra.
Die Berganfahrhilfe hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Aber ansonsten ist es geil 
Die Start-Stop Automatik oder wie die heißt ist praktisch dass der Motor automatisch ausgeht wenn man an ner roten Ampel steht oder am Bahnübergang.


----------



## marvinj (12. April 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wo soll bei einem Automatikgetriebe der Komfortgewinn durch Auto-Hold sein? Wenn du bei einem Automatikwagen die Bremse löst, fängt der Wagen sofort an loszufahren - daher benötigt man (außer auf starken Steigungen) überhaupt kein Auto-Hold, da das Motormoment ein Wegrollen in die falsche Richtung verhindert.
> An der Ampel muss man meistens doch eh die Bremse treten, um nicht zu rollen (zumindet im Süden  ). Ich weiß es grad nicht so genau, aber ich würde behaupten im Stand immer die Bremse zu treten egal bei welchem Auto. (Oder halt die Parkbremse bzw. Automatik-P drin)
> 
> 
> Verstehe nicht, wie man es gut finden kann beim Rangieren immer das Gas antippen zu müssen. (Siehe meine Links oben - die Leute die da schreiben...) Ich rangiere normalerweise nur mit Kupplung (Schalter) oder Bremsdruck (Automatik)



Wie gesagt, ich fahre mit dem Handschalter anne Ampel oder sonstwo. Der Motor geht aus, und mein Bremsdruck wird durch AH gehalten, sodass das Auto nicht auf die Idee kommt wegzurollen. Gleichzeitig kann ich aber auch meine Füße mal ausstrecken. Und genau das will ich bei dem Automatikwagen auch haben, ich will nicht dauerhaft auf der Bremse stehen müssen 

Ich werde mich damit wohl anfreunden können, da ich aber seit meiner Fahrschule Schalter gefahren bin, stehe ich dem Skeptisch gegenüber^^
Und ja, ich fahre auch beim Schalter mit Kupplung an^^


@the_leon: Es geht hier primär und ide AutoHold Funktion, nicht um die Start Stop Automatik


----------



## the_leon (12. April 2016)

Wasn da der Unterschied, ich fahr das erst sein 12 tagen


----------



## s-icon (12. April 2016)

Ich hatte bis vor paar Wochen eine  Golf mit DSG, hatte den zwar nur 6 Monate, aber immerhin 50tkm.
Man bremst und das Auto hält den Bremsdruck. Egal ob Beraufwärts, abwärts und flachland.
Gibt man Gas geht der Motor wieder an.

Wenn man an der Ampel die Bremse nicht voll durchdrückt wird gebremst und der Bremsdruck bleibt erhalten, aber der Motor geht nicht aus.


----------



## marvinj (12. April 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wasn da der Unterschied, ich fahr das erst sein 12 tagen



Da nutz mal bitte die Offlinefunktion deines Handbuches xD




s-icon schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor paar Wochen eine  Golf mit DSG, hatte den zwar nur 6 Monate, aber immerhin 50tkm.
> Man bremst und das Auto hält den Bremsdruck. Egal ob Beraufwärts, abwärts und flachland.
> Gibt man Gas geht der Motor wieder an.
> 
> Wenn man an der Ampel die Bremse nicht voll durchdrückt wird gebremst und der Bremsdruck bleibt erhalten, aber der Motor geht nicht aus.



Klasse! 
Danke für die Antwort  Also kann ich dann auch mal alle Beine ausschütteln, da AH das Auto hält


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. April 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wo soll bei einem Automatikgetriebe der Komfortgewinn durch Auto-Hold sein? Wenn du bei einem Automatikwagen die Bremse löst, fängt der Wagen sofort an loszufahren - daher benötigt man (außer auf starken Steigungen) überhaupt kein Auto-Hold, da das Motormoment ein Wegrollen in die falsche Richtung verhindert.
> An der Ampel muss man meistens doch eh die Bremse treten, um nicht zu rollen (zumindet im Süden  ). Ich weiß es grad nicht so genau, aber ich würde behaupten im Stand immer die Bremse zu treten egal bei welchem Auto. (Oder halt die Parkbremse bzw. Automatik-P drin)



Weil es auch nerven kann, bei einem Automatikfahrzeug ständig auf der Bremse stehen zu müssen. Bei sportliche Autos und Sportwagen ist ein quasi Auto Hold oft immer aktiv, da gibt es dann z.B. extra einen Kriechmodus, weil es bei den Autos oft nicht gewollt ist, dass sie ohne gaszugeben rollen (z.B. beim M3 E9x mit DKG)


----------



## the_leon (12. April 2016)

Mit dem Auto muss mein Vater fahren können dem gehört er offiziell und der hat im Gegensatz zu mir sogar nen Führerschein 
Is aber sonst n top auto, war 3,5 Jahre alt, aber keine 14.000km.
War halt n Seniorenauto, einmal in der Woche zum einkaufen uns sonntags in die Kirche...


----------



## Mosed (12. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil es auch nerven kann, bei einem Automatikfahrzeug ständig auf der Bremse stehen zu müssen.



Wenn es zu lange dauert, ja. Aber es gibt ja immer noch die Option Leerlauf einzulegen. Kommt selten vor, dass es mich stört durchgehend Bremsen zu müssen. Das Kupplungspedal bei Schaltwagen nervt mich da viel mehr. 

Gibt ja auch noch die Option mit links im Stand zu Bremsen um das rechte Bein mal etwas anders zu bewegen. 
Aber wenn man gut sitzt sollte es recht wenig Probleme mit umbequemer Beinhaltung geben?! Eher drückt es irgendwann nach ein paar Stunden am Hintern. 

Aber klar: Kann jeder so machen, wie es für ihn gut ist. Ich habe bisher nur Nachteile durch Auto-Hold gemerkt bei den Firmenwagen, die das hatten.


----------



## marvinj (12. April 2016)

Gut gut, dann danke erstmal für eure Antworten


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal einen Schaltwagen damit. Absolut unzumutbar. Kann auch sein das ich wegen meinem Job geringzügig schneller rangiere und nicht mit 0,1 km/h mich vortaste, bis es knallt.


Klappt einwandfrei, scheint wohl was mit dem Auto nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

Wenn ich unbedingt meine Beine strecken wollen würde und der Wagen nicht ohne Bremse anhält, dann würde ich einfach die Handbremse ziehen.
Dazu würde ich ein Auto nicht mit der Kupplung bzw dem Motordrehmoment irgendwo festhalten, sondern die Bremse dafür nutzen.


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2016)

Ich fahre grundsätzlich immer mit Handbremse an. Selbst bei gerade Strecke. Gewohnheit. Und vermittelt mir, als recht unsicherer Autofahrer, einfach ein besseres Gefühl.


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

Das ist kompletter Unsinn oder Ironie.
Ich war jedenfalls immer im 2ten oder gar 3ten Gang an, dann muss ich weniger schalten.


Spoiler



[/Ironie Off]


----------



## Seabound (12. April 2016)

Warum sollte man nicht mit Handbremse anfahren? So habe ich das in der Fahrschule gelernt. Das Auto von meiner Frau zieht die Handbremse bei jedem Ampelstopp sogar automatisch an um ungewolltes Wegrollen zu vermeiden und um sodann, bei Grünlicht, das Anfahren zu vereinfachen. Da kann ich die Handbremse bei meinem Auto zum Anfahren, bzw zum Vermeiden von unbeabsichtigtem Wegrollen auch manuell nutzen. Wie gesagt, so hat mir das mein Fahrlehrer beigebracht und ich fühle mich im Auto etwas komfortabler und vor allem sicherer.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. April 2016)

Anfahren bei Steigungen habe ich auch mit Handbremse gelernt, aber danach genutzt nie wirklich.


----------



## Useful (12. April 2016)

Anfahren an sehr steilen Bergen, wenn Autos oder so hinter einem parken da kann die Handbremse schon ganz gut sein, finde ich. Aber nur im Extremfall.
Sonst mache ich auch stärkere Steigungen mit der Berganfahrhilfe. Wenn man es per Handbremse bevorzugt kannst du das so machen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. April 2016)

Hach, Anfahren an Steigungen... 
Kommentar meines Fahrlehrers: "Wieso Handbremse, wir haben doch den Berganfahrassistenten drin". - "Der Peugot meiner Mutter (das Auto was ich dann fast 1,5 Jahre gefahren bin) aber nicht." - "Is mir egal wie Sie das machen, also machen Sie mal" 
Und jetzt (knapp 3 Jahre später) haben dann 2/3 Autos in der Familie das Feature


----------



## thirteeen1 (13. April 2016)

Ich finde die erste Generation Auto Hold im Schalter (Tiguan 1st Gen) auch sehr unangenehm.
Kommt aber wohl daher das es damals noch über die E Handbremse gemacht wurde und die ja bekanntlich sehr träge ist.


----------



## Zeiss (13. April 2016)

Also ich merke von meinem AutoHold gar nichts beim Anfahren.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nicht mit Handbremse anfahren? So habe ich das in der Fahrschule gelernt..


Seltsame Fahrschule.
Weil es überflüssig ist, daher sollte man es lassen.



> Das Auto von meiner Frau zieht die Handbremse bei jedem Ampelstopp sogar automatisch an um ungewolltes Wegrollen zu vermeiden und um sodann, bei Grünlicht, das Anfahren zu vereinfachen


Ich sehe da keine Vereinfachungen, aber aus Interesse was für ein Auto ist das?


> Da kann ich die Handbremse bei meinem Auto zum Anfahren, bzw zum Vermeiden von unbeabsichtigtem Wegrollen auch manuell nutzen. Wie gesagt, so hat mir das mein Fahrlehrer beigebracht und ich fühle mich im Auto etwas komfortabler und vor allem sicherer.


Nicht alles was Fahrlehrer sagen ist sinnvoll.
Und das mein Auto wegrollt merke ich wenn ich die Bremse loslasse, da kann man ohne Probleme wieder drauftreten ohne das was passiert.
Keine Ahnung was da mit der Handbremse komfortabler ist.
Abgesehen von steilen Steigungen.


----------



## Captn (13. April 2016)

An Steigungen kann man das eh halten wie nen Dachdecker. Die einen machen es mit, die anderen ohne Handbremse. Nur das generelle Anfahren mit Handbremse klingt für mich etwas befremdlich .


----------



## HordyH (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal einen Schaltwagen damit. Absolut unzumutbar. Kann auch sein das ich wegen meinem Job geringzügig schneller rangiere und nicht mit 0,1 km/h mich vortaste, bis es knallt.


Bei meinem klappt es super, in dem Moment wo ich gas gebe und die Kupplung kommen lasse löst die bremse, perfektes timing.


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Bei meinem klappt es super, in dem Moment wo ich gas gebe und die Kupplung kommen lasse löst die bremse, perfektes timing.



Tja du bist halt kein waschechter Rennfahrer wie der BadFrag


----------



## HordyH (13. April 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Tja du bist halt kein waschechter Rennfahrer wie der BadFrag


Stimmt [emoji16]


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Bei meinem klappt es super, in dem Moment wo ich gas gebe und die Kupplung kommen lasse löst die bremse, perfektes timing.


Bei den meisten Autos klappt es ganz und gar nicht.
Man kann mit Auto Hold beim einparken ja nicht mal den Rückwärtsschwung aus der Bremsung mitnehmen. Normalerweise bremse ich im vorwärtsfahren kurz vor Stillstand etwas stärker und lasse sofort die Bremse los. Das gibt einem etwa 4 km/h rückwärts, ohne das man die Kupplung schon drin hatte. Im selben Moment lege ich den Rückwärtsgang ein, Kupplung rein und schwub steht man in 5 Sekunden rückwärts top mittig in der Parklücke.

Mit Autohold total unvorstellbar weil der einen erstmal richtig schön festkeilt für kurze Zeit und man sich wieder freischleifen muss. Ist teilweise ne ganze Sekunde die man gegen die Bremse schleift, bis es irgendwann weiter geht.

Ich hab noch von keinem Hersteller ein Auto mit Autohold gefahren, wo man geschmeidig und flüssig mit parken kann.


----------



## HordyH (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Autos klappt es ganz und gar nicht.
> Man kann mit Auto Hold beim einparken ja nicht mal den Rückwärtsschwung aus der Bremsung mitnehmen. Normalerweise bremse ich im vorwärtsfahren kurz vor Stillstand etwas stärker und lasse sofort die Bremse los. Das gibt einem etwa 4 km/h rückwärts, ohne das man die Kupplung schon drin hatte. Im selben Moment lege ich den Rückwärtsgang ein, Kupplung rein und schwub steht man in 5 Sekunden rückwärts top mittig in der Parklücke.
> 
> Mit Autohold total unvorstellbar weil der einen erstmal richtig schön festkeilt für kurze Zeit und man sich wieder freischleifen muss. Ist teilweise ne ganze Sekunde die man gegen die Bremse schleift, bis es irgendwann weiter geht.
> ...


Also ich rede von einer berganfahrhilfe die ab ca 3-5%Steigung eingreift.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2016)

Von was für einem "Rückwärtsschwung aus der Bremsung" redest Du?


----------



## aloha84 (13. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Von was für einem "Rückwärtsschwung aus der Bremsung" redest Du?



...Überlege ich auch gerade.
Theorie:
Wenn du wie ein Verrückter die Bremse trittst, und diese entsprechend so stark wirken --> dass deine Hinterräder in der Luft stehen, könnte es sein, dass wenn diese wieder den Boden berühren das Auto hinten einfedert und dadurch rückwärts rollt.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2016)

Ja, was ähnlich abgedrehtes kam mir bei TbF auch in den Sinn.


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Von was für einem "Rückwärtsschwung aus der Bremsung" redest Du?





...weiß der Teufel....


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Seltsame Fahrschule.
> Weil es überflüssig ist, daher sollte man es lassen.
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin  an der Ampel rückwärts in das Auto von meinem Hintermann gerollt, weil ich nicht fest genug auf der Bremse gestanden hab und nicht gemerkt hab, dass das Auto langsam rückwärts rollt. Seit dem sichere ich mein Auto bei jedem Halt und Ampelstopp mit der Feststellbremse. 

Das Auto von meiner Frau ist ein Kadjar. Der zieht immer die Handbremse an, bzw. hat so ne Holdfunktion. Sobald man ein paar Sekunden steht, kann man den Fuß von der Bremse nehmen, das Auto rollt dann nicht mehr. Wenn man Start&Stopp benutzt, was ich bei jeder Gelegenheit mache, geht auch immer das Lämpchen von der Elektrischen Handbremse an.


----------



## Useful (13. April 2016)

Hat der hinter dir denn auch Abstand gehalten beim halten? Ich muss auch jedes mal an einer Ampel anfahren wo etwas Steigung ist. Da muss man entsprechend zum Vordermann etwas Abstand einhalten, da der ja beim Anfahren zurückrollen kann.
Aber nicht stark genug auf der Bremse gestanden? Komischer Sachverhalt.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Ich bin wohl so 1,5 Meter zurückgerollt. War ne leichte Steigung und ich stand halt nicht auf der Bremse. Der Hintermann hat wohl auch gehubt. Aber ich habs erst gemerkt, als es geschebbert hatte. 

Andererseits bin ich auch schon im Dunkeln im Wald ca. 200 Meter von der Stelle weggerollt wo ich geparkt hatte und hab's nicht bemerkt. Da ist aber zum Glück nichts passiert, weil der Waldweg tiefe Fahrspuren hatte, in denen das Auto gerollt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Aber nicht stark genug auf der Bremse gestanden? Komischer Sachverhalt.


Das war der Rückwärtsschwung vom Bremsvorgang.

@Seabound:
Also wenn deine Geschichten alle wirklich stimmen, dann tu der Welt einen Gefallen und fahr kein Auto mehr.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2016)

200 Meter auf nem Waldweg gerollt und Du hast nichts mitgekriegt? Hast Du geschlafen?


----------



## Useful (13. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das war der Rückwärtsschwung vom Bremsvorgang.
> 
> @Seabound:
> Also wenn deine Geschichten alle wirklich stimmen, dann tu der Welt einen Gefallen und fahr kein Auto mehr.



Musste er wohl stärker bremsen dass der Schwung etwas größer war? 

@Seabound, ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen, pass einfach mal besser auf. Und fahre bitte nur Auto solange es deine körperliche Verfassung usw erlaubt und wähle deine Geschwindigkeit entsprechend und halte viel Abstand. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein? 

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe hat er da geparkt und war zu der Zeit nicht im Auto als es weg gerollt ist.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> 200 Meter auf nem Waldweg gerollt und Du hast nichts mitgekriegt? Hast Du geschlafen?



Nein. Ich saß im Auto. Wir hatten Party im Wald gemacht und es fing an zu regnen. Also sind wir ins Auto. Im Auto Licht angemacht. Draußen war pechschwarze Nacht. Man sah nix. Jedenfalls muss ich irgendwie den Gang rausgemacht haben und das Auto hat wohl angefangen zu rollen. Die anderen meinten immer, dass das Auto wackelt. Ich hab aber gesagt, da wackelt nix. Jedenfalls, als es aufhörte zu regnen  und wir ausem Autoraus sind standen wir ca. 200 Meter von der Stelle weg, wo ich ursprünglich geparkw hatte. Das Auto war in den Spurrillen vom Waldweg abwärts bis zum tiefsten Punkt des Weges gerollt. Ich hab das nicht gemerkt. War irgendwie echt lustig.


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> War irgendwie echt lustig.



Also irgendwie tue ich mich echt schwer deine Geschichten Ernst zu nehmen, das liest sich iwie so wie ein schlechter Trollversuch...


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Bleibt dir selbst überlassen, was du glauben magst.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

Wie voll kann man sein, dass man nicht merkt dass das Auto rollt?
Spätestens wenn es stoppt sollte man es merken.
Oder ihr habt halt wilde Dinge im Auto getrieben, da bemerkt dann natürlich nichts mehr.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Natürlich haben wir nicht wie die Klosterschüler im Auto gesessen. Wir haben laut Musik gehört und gerockt. Deswegen hat auch keiner wirklich gemerkt, dass das Auto langsam rollt.


----------



## Mosed (13. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Bei meinem klappt es super, in dem Moment wo ich gas gebe und die Kupplung kommen lasse löst die bremse, perfektes timing.



Du musst definitiv Gas geben? Bestätigt dann, dass es mich nerven würde. Beim langsamen Rangieren/Stau benutze ich nur die Kupplung bzw. Bremse. Funktioniert dann ja nicht so mit Auto-Hold.


----------



## HordyH (13. April 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Du musst definitiv Gas geben? Bestätigt dann, dass es mich nerven würde. Beim langsamen Rangieren/Stau benutze ich nur die Kupplung bzw. Bremse. Funktioniert dann ja nicht so mit Auto-Hold.


Ja klar will ja vom Fleck kommen, btw hab nen 159 mit Schaltgetriebe. Das System unterstützt doch nur das anfahren am Berg und wenn man normal losfährt bemerkt man es nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin  an der Ampel rückwärts in das Auto von meinem Hintermann gerollt, weil ich nicht fest genug auf der Bremse gestanden hab und nicht gemerkt hab, dass das Auto langsam rückwärts rollt. Seit dem sichere ich mein Auto bei jedem Halt und Ampelstopp mit der Feststellbremse.


Du muss ziemlich neben der Spur sein, wenn du nicht merkst das sich dein Auto 1,5m bewegt. Eigentlich fallen einem wenige Zentimeter schon auf, sonst wäre ausparken auch eher unmöglich. 
Sollte einem sowas nicht auffallen ist man ungeeignet oder ein riesiger Troll.



> Das Auto von meiner Frau ist ein Kadjar. Der zieht immer die Handbremse an, bzw. hat so ne Holdfunktion. Sobald man ein paar Sekunden steht, kann man den Fuß von der Bremse nehmen, das Auto rollt dann nicht mehr. Wenn man Start&Stopp benutzt, was ich bei jeder Gelegenheit mache, geht auch immer das Lämpchen von der Elektrischen Handbremse an.


Also wenn die Straße gerade rollt man auch ohne Bremse nicht und wenn nicht kann man für die eine Minute auch den Fuß auf der Bremse lassen.



Seabound schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir nicht wie die Klosterschüler im Auto gesessen. Wir haben laut Musik gehört und gerockt. Deswegen hat auch keiner wirklich gemerkt, dass das Auto langsam rollt.


Irgendwie sollte man dich mal für eine MPU vorschlagen.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollte man dich mal für eine MPU vorschlagen.



Hatte ich schon.


----------



## JaniZz (13. April 2016)

Hahaha ich hau mich weg.... 

Hier wurde gerade das 7. und 8. Weltwunder erzählt 

Oh man, wenigstens ein Grund hier mal rein zu gucken 

Der eine überlistet die Physik und der andere ist so behämmert das er nichts mehr merkt  

Geil 

PS: bitte keine Erklärungsversuche...  Lasst es so stehen und auf die Leute wirken 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon.



Nachschulung in der Probezeit hatte ich auch fällt mir grad noch ein.


----------



## HordyH (13. April 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Hahaha ich hau mich weg....
> 
> Hier wurde gerade das 7. und 8. Weltwunder erzählt
> 
> ...


Wem und was meinst du?


----------



## der_yappi (13. April 2016)

Nicht mal eine Woche den Fiesta und heute kommt mir in ner engen Kurve ein Idiot im Dickschiff so nahe, dass ich nach rechts ziehen musste und mein rechtes hinteres Rad den Bordstein "geküsst" hat...

Beim Ibiza habe ich für so ein Malheur wenigstens mehr als 3 Jahre gebraucht. Jetzt noch nicht mal ne Woche... 

Ich könnt kotzen


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Von was für einem "Rückwärtsschwung aus der Bremsung" redest Du?



Wenn du in Vorwärtsbewegung etwas stärker abbremst und kurz nach dem Moment des Anhaltens die Bremse loslässt, rollst du rückwärts. Funktioniert nur mit Autos mit relativ weicher Federung und wenn keine Automatik dich auf der Stelle hällt. Dadurch das du beim Bremsen vorne das Fahrwerk verspannst, gibt es dir gleich wieder Schwung in die andere Richtung. Muss man nen paar mal üben den Zeitpunkt richtig abzupassen. Dann geht das einparken wunderbar geschmeidig von der Hand.



der_yappi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nicht mal eine Woche den Fiesta und heute kommt mir in ner engen Kurve  ein Idiot im Dickschiff so nahe, dass ich nach rechts ziehen musste und  mein rechtes hinteres Rad den Bordstein "geküsst" hat...
> ...


Lieber 2 fliegende Spiegel, dann bekommst du deinen Schaden wenigstens bezahlt. Fürs nächste Mal. 



HordyH schrieb:


> Also ich rede von einer berganfahrhilfe die ab ca 3-5%Steigung eingreift.


Selbst die hält einen länger fest, als es gut ist.



aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Überlege ich auch gerade.
> Theorie:
> Wenn du wie ein Verrückter die Bremse trittst, und diese entsprechend so  stark wirken --> dass deine Hinterräder in der Luft stehen, könnte  es sein, dass wenn diese wieder den Boden berühren das Auto hinten  einfedert und dadurch rückwärts rollt.


So heftig muss man gar nicht bremsen. Bei einer Vollbremsung ist der Effekt natürlich am größsten. Geht auch mit einem Fahrrad mit gefederter Gabel. Wichtig ist das schnelle loslassen der Bremse im richtigen Moment.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, gerade das Auto geholt, wie gesagt Ibiza FR MJ2016, 1.0 TSI, 110PS, 6Gang Handschalter, Xenon, Navi, Winterpaket.
Im Vergleich zu meinem Corsa ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht 
3. Gang mit ca 45 auf die Autobahn, am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens im 4. bei ca 115, direkt in den 6. durchgeschaltet und mich mit 120 um die Nürnberger Kreuze gewurschtelt 
Mehr Bilder gibt es die Tage, wenn mal wieder ordentliches Wetter ist und ich Zeit hab.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Glückwunsch! Allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch.
Die Farbe ist auf jeden Fall besser als Rot.
Vor allem hast du Xenon, ist ne Ecke besser als Halogen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> So, gerade das Auto geholt, wie gesagt Ibiza FR MJ2016, 1.0 TSI, 110PS, 6Gang Handschalter, Xenon, Navi, Winterpaket.
> Im Vergleich zu meinem Corsa ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht





> The only people who would buy an old-fashioned gearstick manual are the sort who choose not to have a washing machine because they prefer to clean their clothes in the local river


Jeremy Clarkson
Abgesehen davon und der Farbe, alles in Ordnung.


----------



## HordyH (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du in Vorwärtsbewegung etwas stärker abbremst und kurz nach dem Moment des Anhaltens die Bremse loslässt, rollst du rückwärts. Funktioniert nur mit Autos mit relativ weicher Federung und wenn keine Automatik dich auf der Stelle hällt. Dadurch das du beim Bremsen vorne das Fahrwerk verspannst, gibt es dir gleich wieder Schwung in die andere Richtung. Muss man nen paar mal üben den Zeitpunkt richtig abzupassen. Dann geht das einparken wunderbar geschmeidig von der Hand.
> 
> 
> Lieber 2 fliegende Spiegel, dann bekommst du deinen Schaden wenigstens bezahlt. Fürs nächste Mal.
> ...


Wieviele  159 alfa bist du schon gefahren um das zu beurteilen? ?

Wenn ich schreibe das es beim normalen anfahren super getimed ist kannst du das ruhig glauben


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

1 bis jetzt aber der hatte das nicht.  Ansonsten so ziemlich alles was Daimler baut, reichlich Autos aus dem VAG Konzern, ein paar BMW, ein paar Exoten und nen dickes Wohnmobil. Und da war bis jetzt keiner bei, wo es mich nicht auf anhieb gestört hat.


----------



## HordyH (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1 bis jetzt aber der hatte das nicht.  Ansonsten so ziemlich alles was Daimler baut, reichlich Autos aus dem VAG Konzern, ein paar BMW, ein paar Exoten und nen dickes Wohnmobil. Und da war bis jetzt keiner bei, wo es mich nicht auf anhieb gestört hat.


Also kannst du dir absolut kein Urteil erlauben


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1 bis jetzt aber der hatte das nicht.  Ansonsten so ziemlich alles was Daimler baut, reichlich Autos aus dem VAG Konzern, ein paar BMW, ein paar Exoten und nen dickes Wohnmobil. Und da war bis jetzt keiner bei, wo es mich nicht auf anhieb gestört hat.


Dann machen die Hersteller alle was verkehrt.
Weil das du was verkehrt machst, das kann ja nicht sein.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. April 2016)

Danke und Danke!
Und Turbosnake, ich bin einfach nicht der Automatik-Fahrer... Ich sehe warum das momentan im Trend liegt, ich sehe die Vorteile, aber es ist nix für mich...
Naja, jedem seine Meinung


----------



## turbosnake (13. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Und Turbosnake, ich bin einfach nicht der Automatik-Fahrer... Ich sehe warum das momentan im Trend liegt, ich sehe die Vorteile, aber es ist nix für mich...
> Naja, jedem seine Meinung


In der Stadt geht es mir ziemlich auf die Nerven, da man eigentlich ständig damit beschäftigt ist entweder hoch- oder runterzuschalten.
Außerhalb davon ist es deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann machen die Hersteller alle was verkehrt.
> Weil das du was verkehrt machst, das kann ja nicht sein.


Ja die machen was verkehrt. Eine einfache Einstellung zum deaktivieren bei Bedarf wär super ausreichend. Diese Automatik kann niemals so funktionieren, wie ich das will. Das wäre nur möglich, wenn die in die Zukunft sehen kann. ...das wird es so schnell wohl nicht geben...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> In der Stadt geht es mir ziemlich auf die Nerven, da man eigentlich ständig damit beschäftigt ist entweder hoch- oder runterzuschalten.
> Außerhalb davon ist es deutlich angenehmer.


Mmmh, mach ich unbewusst, stört mich also nicht. Jetz beim neuen Auto muss ich mich noch etwas drauf konzentrieren (und dran denken dass ich noch nen 6. Gang habe), aber das wird sich mit der Zeit geben.
Autobahn ist eh langweilig, ob ich da im 6. bleibe oder Automatik fahre, es nimmt sich nix 
Für mich ist es einfach bisher, dass ich mit Automatik keine so sonderlich guten Erfahrungen gemacht hab, im Urlaub hatten wir nen Renault und nen Chevrolet mit Automatik, die waren beide sehr unruhig und überhaupt nicht angenehm zu fahren, den BMW den meine Mutter probegefahren hat, fand ich deutlich besser, aber auch der kann nicht hellsehen, teils hat der garnicht runterschalten wollen, teils hat er für nen mini Hügel gleich zwei Gänge runtergeschaltet, etc...
Da rühre ich lieber selber und entscheide welchen Gang ich grad haben will ^^


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja die machen was verkehrt. Eine einfache Einstellung zum deaktivieren bei Bedarf wär super ausreichend. Diese Automatik kann niemals so funktionieren, wie ich das will. Das wäre nur möglich, wenn die in die Zukunft sehen kann. ...das wird es so schnell wohl nicht geben...


Normalerweise muss man das doch zusätzlich aktivieren, oder nicht?


----------



## marvinj (13. April 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Du musst definitiv Gas geben? Bestätigt dann, dass es mich nerven würde. Beim langsamen Rangieren/Stau benutze ich nur die Kupplung bzw. Bremse. Funktioniert dann ja nicht so mit Auto-Hold.



Im Stau kein Problem. entweder einfach den Knopf drücken, oder aber du merkst es, weil es vernünftig implementiert wurde, oder aber, du betätigst die Bremse nur leicht bis zum Stillstand und dann greif AH nicht. Kommt auf den Wagen + Hersteller an.


----------



## s-icon (13. April 2016)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit meinem DKG sehr zufrieden bin. 
Er macht was ich will bzw. macht im Manuellen Modus nichts was ich nicht will.
Schalten nervt mich, deshalb hab ich nur noch einen einzigen Schalter.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

War es nicht so, das du beim Porsche mit DKG in den Begrenzer fahren kannst?


----------



## s-icon (13. April 2016)

Bei den normalen nicht, beim GT3, GT3 RS schon.
Auch beim Kickdown schaltet der nicht zurück.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

Dann finde ich die beiden gut.
Wenn ich schon im manuellen Modus bin, dann soll das auch wirklich manuell sein.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2016)

Naja, im Begrenzer rum rasseln oder anderen herum absaufen sind jetzt keine Anwendungsfälle die ich unbedingt haben will. Genau das sind aber die einzigen Situationen die z.B. meine "Geartronic" im Manuelbetrieb verhindert.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

Es geht mir nur darum, das manuell wirklich manuell ist.
Wenn trotzdem wieder automatisch geschaltet wird, ist es nicht manuell.
Ist einfach nur die Möglichkeit, dass man es tun könnte, wenn man will.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. April 2016)

Das Problem was unser Passat hatte war, dass er recht langsam geschaltet hat. 
Bei 30km/h im Dritten Gang (~1100rpm) schaltete er dann oft zeitgleich mit mir zurück und dann wirds schön laut und ungemütlich im Ersten, bis sich das Teil berappelt hat und man wieder hoch in den Zweiten darf.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2016)

Bei den meisten Automatiken die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin kann man das gerade ausstehende Schalten durch ein leichtes lupfen/drücken des Gaspedals anstoßen. Daran gewöhnt macht das Getriebe eigentlich immer was ich will.

Alter Passat mit Wandler?


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wem und was meinst du?





JaniZz schrieb:


> Hahaha ich hau mich weg....
> 
> Hier wurde gerade das 7. und 8. Weltwunder erzählt
> 
> ...



Super geil, ich gehe auch kaputt vor lachen...

Gehe jetzt mal davon aus du meinst genau wie ich Seabound und TheBadFrag.

Der Schwung beim Bremsen war das beste[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. April 2016)

Naja, bei nem Auto mit seeeehr weicher Federung kann man so was theoretisch schon machen.
Scharf bremsen, sobald die Räder stehen warten bis die Karosse maximal weit vorne ist, genau dann die Bremse lösen und die Massenträgheit des Autos nutzen um den Rückschwung dann in Bewegung umzusetzen.

Aber das kann vom Timing wahrscheinlich auch nur TBF


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2016)

> Wenn du in Vorwärtsbewegung etwas stärker abbremst und kurz nach dem Moment des Anhaltens die Bremse loslässt, rollst du rückwärts. Funktioniert *nur mit Autos mit relativ weicher Federung* und wenn keine Automatik dich auf der Stelle hällt. Dadurch das du beim Bremsen vorne *das Fahrwerk verspannst*, gibt es dir *gleich wieder Schwung*



Hör auf jetzt Junge......

Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört...


----------



## Useful (13. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hör auf jetzt Junge......
> 
> Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört...



Ist doch effizient bei starken Bremsen die Energie durch weiteres Bremsen nicht zu "vernichten" sondern diese freizusetzen und mit Schwung zu nutzen, z.B. wenn du eh Rückwärts fahren musst in 'ne Parklücke


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Naja, bei nem Auto mit seeeehr weicher Federung kann man so was theoretisch schon machen.
> Scharf bremsen, sobald die Räder stehen warten bis die Karosse maximal weit vorne ist, genau dann die Bremse lösen und die Massenträgheit des Autos nutzen um den Rückschwung dann in Bewegung umzusetzen.
> 
> Aber das kann vom Timing wahrscheinlich auch nur TBF




Hör mir auf, ich kann so schon nicht gut einparken und muss deswegen oft in der zweiten Reihe mit Warnblinker stehen, weil keine Parklücke für mich groß genug ist. 

Andererseits, wer viel Übung beim Einparken hat, kann bestimmt auch recht schmissig mit wenigen Zügen passgenau in enge Lücken zirkeln. Warum sollte thebadfrog das nicht hinbekommen? Er fährt beruflich ja viel und parkt bestimmt viele Kundenfahrzeuge.


----------



## s-icon (13. April 2016)

Ich schätze mal, dass ich beruflich weit mehr Fahre, als er trotzdem hab ich beim Rückwärtsbremsen keinen Schwung


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Normalerweise muss man das doch zusätzlich aktivieren, oder nicht?


Normalerweise bekommt man es kaum noch aus, wenn man kein Mechaniker ist.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, im Begrenzer rum rasseln oder anderen herum  absaufen sind jetzt keine Anwendungsfälle die ich unbedingt haben will.  Genau das sind aber die einzigen Situationen die z.B. meine  "Geartronic" im Manuelbetrieb verhindert.


Naja wenn man nur langsam rumtuckert, dann braucht man das nicht. Hochschalten im Begrenzer kann zu schweren Unfällen bei leichter Querfahrt führen. Wenn man mal ein wenig schneller aus einer Kurve rausbeschleunigt, das Heck ein wenig kommt und die Kiste in den Drehzahlbegrenzer geht, dann ist das normalerweise kein Problem. Ein wenig Gegenlenken und gut. Schaltet der Bock aber hoch, gibt es nen massiven Gegenpendler, der auch mal auf dem Dach endet.



orca113 schrieb:


> Hör auf jetzt Junge......
> 
> Sowas habe ich noch nie gehört...


Setz dich ins Auto oder aufs Fahrrad und probier es aus...  Kannst es ruhig testen, wenn du es nicht glaubst.


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung, von was du da redest.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Andererseits, wer viel Übung beim Einparken hat, kann bestimmt auch  recht schmissig mit wenigen Zügen passgenau in enge Lücken zirkeln.  Warum sollte thebadfrog das nicht hinbekommen? Er fährt beruflich ja  viel und parkt bestimmt viele Kundenfahrzeuge.


Ich parke seit 2008 min. 10 Autos jeden Tag. Ja mit einparken habe ich ein kleinwenig Übung.  Ich parke auch grundsätzlich nur rückwärts, geht einfach schneller, weil man immer mit einem Zug reinkommt. Vorwärts braucht man meistens 2 Züge, weil der Lenkeinschlag nicht reicht. Wenn ich auf der Arbeit viel Zeit mit Parken verschwende, gibt es weniger Geld. Von daher muss das schön geschmeidig gehen.


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich parke seit 2008 min. 10 Autos jeden Tag. Ja mit einparken habe ich ein kleinwenig Übung.  Ich parke auch grundsätzlich nur rückwärts, geht einfach schneller, weil man immer mit einem Zug reinkommt. Vorwärts braucht man meistens 2 Züge, weil der Lenkeinschlag nicht reicht. Wenn ich auf der Arbeit viel Zeit mit Parken verschwende, gibt es weniger Geld. Von daher muss das schön geschmeidig gehen.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]Hey TBF, ich kenne dich nicht, machst auch eigentlich keinen unsympathischen Eindruck aber was du hier ablässt ist entweder Veräppelung, Trolling oder Klamauk hoch Zehn.

@T

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Wechseln von Zündspulen bei einem Golf 6 GTI?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]Hey TBF, ich kenne dich nicht, machst auch eigentlich keinen unsympathischen Eindruck aber was du hier ablässt ist entweder Veräppelung, Trolling oder Klamauk hoch Zehn.


Was soll daran Trolling sein? Ich bin mitlerweile Kfz Meister und das ist ganz normal das man da so viel Autos einparkt. WTF? Als Serviceberater parkst du sogar noch mehr ein...

Ich zuckel doch nicht 3 Minuten wie Oma in eine Parklücke. Dann bin ich ja den ganzen Tag mit nichts anderem mehr beschäftigt. Kannst ja gern mal eine Werkstatt aufsuchen und dort fragen wie oft mal als Serviceberater pro Tag ein Auto einparkt. Je nach Größe der Firma sind das bestimmt 10-30 Mal.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Normalerweise bekommt man es kaum noch aus, wenn man kein Mechaniker ist.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g9Ui-shkIho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ab 0:55, klingt sehr kompliziert Auto Hold auszuschalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ...
> Ab 0:55, klingt sehr kompliziert Auto Hold auszuschalten.


Nicht jedes Auto ist ein Volkswagen...


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja die machen was verkehrt. Eine einfache Einstellung zum deaktivieren bei Bedarf wär super ausreichend.





JoM79 schrieb:


> ...
> Ab 0:55, klingt sehr kompliziert Auto Hold auszuschalten.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1 bis jetzt aber der hatte das nicht.  Ansonsten so ziemlich alles was Daimler baut, _*reichlich Autos aus dem VAG Konzern*_, ein paar BMW, ein paar Exoten und nen dickes Wohnmobil. Und da war bis jetzt keiner bei, wo es mich nicht auf anhieb gestört hat.



Hast du den Knopf nicht gesehen?


----------



## Seabound (13. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht jedes Auto ist ein Volkswagen...



Zum Glück. So wie die die Umwelt verpesten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du den Knopf nicht gesehen?


Habe ich gesagt das ich den nicht gesehen habe? Ich habe geschrieben das es mich halt gestört hat. Und bei vielen Autos ist es nicht so einfach aus zu bekommen. VWs sind in der Hinsicht vorbildlich. Mach es z.B. mal bei einem Daimler aus. Viel Spaß dabei.

Der neuste Modetrend bei Daimler ist es das die elektronische Feststellbremse beim öffnen der Tür, abstellen des Motors oder jedem abziehen des Schlüssels fest gemacht wird. Das ist einfach nur brutalst nervig, wenn man ständig versucht mit angezogener Bremse wieder loszufahren. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der Mist soll. Eventuell rollt das Auto nicht weg, wenn es ein Erdbeben gibt, wärend man in der Tanke ist.  Wäre für mich ein Argument weswegen ich ein Auto nicht kaufen würde. Als Kunde bekommt man es selber nicht abgestellt.

Wenn man im Winter seine Feststellbremse nicht festgefrostet haben möchte bedeutet das: Parken -> Motor aus -> Schlüssel raus -> Schlüssel rein -> Schlüsselstellung 1 -> Parkbremse lösen -> Schlüssel raus -> Auto verlassen. Nur mit diesem Weg kann man sein Auto ohne angezogene Feststellbremse verlassen. Davon mal ab das es eine totale Kacke ist die Bremse wieder zu lösen, wenn man mal das Auto bewegen muss und sich die Bremse nicht mehr löst. Unters Auto legen, Bremse zerlegen, Bremse mit Hand lösen, Auto aufladen, zu Daimler bringen. Mal eben nen totes Auto aus der Garage schieben? HAHAHA kann man knicken!


----------



## Verminaard (13. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Zum Glück. So wie die die Umwelt verpesten...



Na wenigstens kommt aus den ganzen Renaults  nur Rosenduft ausm Auspuff


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. April 2016)

Das mit dem Rückwärtsrollen von tbf verstehe ich auch nicht 
Mein E36 ist mit dem Serienfahrwerk schon sehr weich und da ist mir das Verhalten noch nie aufgefallen. mMn kann sowas auch nur durch die minimale Verspannung in der VA passieren und das ist so wenig, dass man da vielleicht ein paar cm zurückrollt, mehr nicht.
Aber ich probiere das morgen gerne mal aus


----------



## s-icon (14. April 2016)

Man kann sich jetzt für einen Ford GT bewerben, leider nur ein V6:
Ford GT Supercar 216-217 – Supersportwagen | Ford DE


----------



## HordyH (14. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Man kann sich jetzt für einen Ford GT bewerben, leider nur ein V6:
> Ford GT Supercar 216-217 – Supersportwagen | Ford DE


Trotzdem sind 600 ps


----------



## norse (14. April 2016)

Ja aber in nem Ford GT ein V6, schon irgendwie Schade! Aber so langsam geht das bei allen Herstellern so 
Porsche baut jetzt 4 zylinder ein, statt 6er Boxer, Subaru bietet in der EU auch keinen 6 Zylinder mehr an und so zieht Ford dem Gleich. Erst der Mustang der einen kleineren als Wahl bekommt, nun der GT nur noch mit V6.

Schade!


----------



## s-icon (14. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind 600 ps



Wenn ich einfach nur PS wollen würde, wäre ein Ford GT für 500k nicht meine Wahl. Ps sind nicht alles.


----------



## HordyH (14. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wenn ich einfach nur PS wollen würde, wäre ein Ford GT für 500k nicht meine Wahl. Ps sind nicht alles.


Hast schon recht eigentlich gehört da mind. Nen v8 rein


----------



## aloha84 (14. April 2016)

Beim Ford GT würde ich auch vom Design den Vorgänger vorziehen --> das ist in meinen Augen näher dran am Original, find ich schicker.
2005 Ford GT
(die website ist zum stöbern echt nett, da sind mega Bilder dabei)


----------



## mayo (14. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nein. Ich saß im Auto. Wir hatten Party im Wald gemacht und es fing an zu regnen. Also sind wir ins Auto. Im Auto Licht angemacht. Draußen war pechschwarze Nacht. Man sah nix. Jedenfalls muss ich irgendwie den Gang rausgemacht haben und das Auto hat wohl angefangen zu rollen. Die anderen meinten immer, dass das Auto wackelt. Ich hab aber gesagt, da wackelt nix. Jedenfalls, als es aufhörte zu regnen  und wir ausem Autoraus sind standen wir ca. 200 Meter von der Stelle weg, wo ich ursprünglich geparkw hatte. Das Auto war in den Spurrillen vom Waldweg abwärts bis zum tiefsten Punkt des Weges gerollt. Ich hab das nicht gemerkt. War irgendwie echt lustig.



Lustig? Wie benebelt muss man sein um sowas nicht zu merken? Möchte nicht wissen was du sonst noch alles während deines Aufenthaltes in Straßenverkehr nicht merkst.


----------



## Zeiss (14. April 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Ja aber in nem Ford GT ein V6, schon irgendwie Schade! Aber so langsam geht das bei allen Herstellern so
> Porsche baut jetzt 4 zylinder ein, statt 6er Boxer, Subaru bietet in der EU auch keinen 6 Zylinder mehr an und so zieht Ford dem Gleich. Erst der Mustang der einen kleineren als Wahl bekommt, nun der GT nur noch mit V6.
> 
> Schade!



Nein, zum Glück nicht bei allen, Benz und BMW haben immernoch ihre V8 und V12 und diese werden sie behalten.

Schade auch, dass Volvo ihre R6 und R5 eingestampft hat, waren wirklich tolle Motoren.


----------



## s-icon (14. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, zum Glück nicht bei allen, Benz und BMW haben immernoch ihre V8 und V12 und diese werden sie behalten.



Was macht dich da so sicher?  Soweit ich weiss will Mercedes keine eigenen V8 Motoren mehr Herstellen, sondern von AMG zukaufen und damit wird es in naher Zukunft wird es auch keine normalen Mercedes V8 mehr geben.


----------



## XE85 (14. April 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Porsche baut jetzt 4 zylinder ein ...



Wieso "jetzt"? - Posche hat auch vor 50 Jahren schon 4 Zylinder Boxer verbaut - den 356 etwa gabs nur mit 4 Zylindern. Damals waren die Gründe wohl andere, aber Motoren mit wenig(er) Zylindern sind jetzt keine neue Erfindung.

Auch ein M3 fuhr mal mit einem 4Zylinder.


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Mein Astra hat auch 4 Zylinder.


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2016)

Das ist natürlich schon fast wieder geil...


----------



## Zeiss (14. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Was macht dich da so sicher?  Soweit ich weiss will Mercedes keine eigenen V8 Motoren mehr Herstellen, sondern von AMG zukaufen und damit wird es in naher Zukunft wird es auch keine normalen Mercedes V8 mehr geben.



Es wird genau so sein, wie es jetzt mit den V12 schon ist. Benz kriegt sie von AMG, BMW kriegt sie von ///M GmbH. Ich persönlich mache da kein Unterschied ob Benz direkt oder AMG, vorne ist ein Stern also Benz.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. April 2016)

Ich hab da nochmal ne Frage, gestern meinte jemand in nem anderen Forum mein Ibi hätte ne Steuerkette.
Meines Wissens nach ist es aber n gekapselter Zahnriemen, der auf Lebenszeit ausgelegt ist.
Kann mir da jemand mit mehr Ahnung sagen, was der Fall ist? Motorcode CHZC, alles was ich finde ist n Wikipedia-Eintrag zu den Polo Benzinmotoren (VW Polo V – Wikipedia).

(Und wenn er/sie dann dabei ist, evtl auch noch den vom Leon meiner Mutter, selbe Frage, Motorcode CZEA, da finde ich aber gar nix...)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Kusanar (14. April 2016)

Steuerkette ist bei neueren TSI-Modellen Geschichte. Die war bis irgendwann 2012 verbaut. Alles danach (also mit EA211-Motoren) hat wieder Zahnriemen.


----------



## Hardwell (14. April 2016)

Kann man eigentlich so pauschal sagen was besser ist? Steuerkette oder Zahnriehmen?
Steuerketten sind doch wartungsärmer aber dafür kostet der Austausch deutlich mehr als der bei einem Zahnriemen


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Ja aber in nem Ford GT ein V6, schon irgendwie Schade! Aber so langsam geht das bei allen Herstellern so
> Porsche baut jetzt 4 zylinder ein, statt 6er Boxer, Subaru bietet in der EU auch keinen 6 Zylinder mehr an und so zieht Ford dem Gleich. Erst der Mustang der einen kleineren als Wahl bekommt, nun der GT nur noch mit V6.
> 
> Schade!



Nicht zu vergessen der neue Focus RS. 5-Zylinder abgeschafft, weil der die zukünftigen Emissionsvorschriften nicht mehr packen wird und zu viele Abgase rausgeblasen hat.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. April 2016)

@Kunsanar: Danke 

@Hardwell: Naja, Zahnriemen halten halt bis se kaputt sind (), Steuerkette längt sich mit der Zeit, das wird zwar vom Kettenspanner halbwegs ausgeglichen, trotzdem stimmen die Steuerzeiten dann nicht mehr perfekt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der neue Focus RS. 5-Zylinder abgeschafft, weil der die zukünftigen Emissionsvorschriften nicht mehr packen wird und zu viele Abgase rausgeblasen hat.


Frage mich immer noch warum.
Audi hat da keine Probleme mit Euro 6 und 5 Zylinder.


----------



## HordyH (14. April 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich so pauschal sagen was besser ist? Steuerkette oder Zahnriehmen?
> Steuerketten sind doch wartungsärmer aber dafür kostet der Austausch deutlich mehr als der bei einem Zahnriemen


Ich habe bei meinem 159 den einzigen Benziner mit Zahnriemen gewählt, den 1.8 tbi.
Den wechselt man einfach zum rechten Zeitpunkt und fertig, da längt sich nix.

Es gibt da noch den 2.2 und den 3.2 von Holden, die haben massive Probleme mit gelängten steuerketten.


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Frage mich immer noch warum.
> Audi hat da keine Probleme mit Euro 6 und 5 Zylinder.




Weil die bei den Abgaswerten betrügen. Was sonst...


----------



## Zeiss (14. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Frage mich immer noch warum.
> Audi hat da keine Probleme mit Euro 6 und 5 Zylinder.



Ich denke mal, es geht nicht um die Euro6 Zulassung, sondern viel mehr um die konsequente CO2-Minimierung der Fahrzeugflotte.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2016)

Naja soviel weniger verbraucht ein 4 Zylinder dann auch nicht.

@Seabound


----------



## Kusanar (14. April 2016)

Hardwell schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich so pauschal sagen was besser ist? Steuerkette oder Zahnriehmen?
> Steuerketten sind doch wartungsärmer aber dafür kostet der Austausch deutlich mehr als der bei einem Zahnriemen



Solange eine vernünftige Steuerkette verbaut worden ist, müsste man eigentlich der Steuerkette den Vorzug geben. Allerdings gibt es, vor allem bei den älteren TSI, massenhaft Probleme mit gelängten Steuerketten... von daher würde ich mir definitiv kein Auto mehr mit Steuerkette kaufen.


----------



## aloha84 (14. April 2016)

Es hat sich die letzten Jahre auch viel bei den Riemen getan.
Vor 10-15 Jahren hatten die Intervalle von z.B.: 5 Jahre oder 60tkm.
Heute haben viele einen Intervall von 10 Jahren oder 150-180tkm.
Das ist bei vielen Leuten quasi ein Autoleben.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. April 2016)

So, da grad annehmbares Wetter herrscht war ich grad nochmal draußen und hab n paar Fotos geschossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man verzeihe mir bitte meine schlechten PS-Skillz, ich spiel da momentan noch mit rum ^^


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem 159 den einzigen Benziner mit Zahnriemen gewählt, den 1.8 tbi.
> Den wechselt man einfach zum rechten Zeitpunkt und fertig, da längt sich nix.
> 
> Es gibt da noch den 2.2 und den 3.2 von Holden, die haben massive Probleme mit gelängten steuerketten.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Da gibt's ein festgelegtes Intervall und man weiß nach so viel K Kilometer oder nach x Jahren Zahnriemen wechseln und gut ist. Desweiteren: Zahnriemen leiserer Motorlauf (etwas), und Motor kann kompakter gebaut werden.


----------



## Zeiss (14. April 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Solange eine vernünftige Steuerkette verbaut worden ist, müsste man eigentlich der Steuerkette den Vorzug geben. Allerdings gibt es, vor allem bei den älteren TSI, massenhaft Probleme mit gelängten Steuerketten... *von daher würde ich mir definitiv kein Auto mehr mit Steuerkette kaufen.*



Welches von VW kommt oder einen BMW 4-Zylinder drin hat


----------



## Kusanar (14. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Welches von VW kommt oder einen BMW 4-Zylinder drin hat





Ohne Worte.


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, es geht nicht um die Euro6 Zulassung, sondern viel mehr um die konsequente CO2-Minimierung der Fahrzeugflotte.



Der Ford Focus RS 5-Zylinder ist an seinem eigenen Dreck erstickt. Insofern war die Verbannung nur konsequent bzw. zeitgemäß.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Welches von VW kommt oder einen BMW 4-Zylinder drin hat


Baut BMW überhaut Vierzylinder und kauft die nicht von PSA zu?

@BadFrag
Mach bitte mal ein Video von deiner Einparktechnik, irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.

@Seabound
Üb mal für 12 Stunden das rückwärts einparken, dann kannst du das auch ohne große Probleme.
Außerdem ist das was du da machst "Missbrauch" der Warnblinkanlage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @BadFrag
> Mach bitte mal ein Video von deiner Einparktechnik, irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


Kann ich gerne machen. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Es hat sich die letzten Jahre auch viel bei den Riemen getan.
> Vor 10-15 Jahren hatten die Intervalle von z.B.: 5 Jahre oder 60tkm.
> Heute haben viele einen Intervall von 10 Jahren oder 150-180tkm.
> Das ist bei vielen Leuten quasi ein Autoleben.


Selbst meine alte Schüssel von 2002 hat 180000 oder 12 Jahre...


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @Seabound
> Üb mal für 12 Stunden das rückwärts einparken, dann kannst du das auch ohne große Probleme.
> Außerdem ist das was du da machst "Missbrauch" der Warnblinkanlage.




Was mach ich, was Missbrauch der Warnblinkanlage sein soll?


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2016)

Das hier


Seabound schrieb:


> Hör mir auf, ich kann so schon nicht gut einparken und muss deswegen oft in der zweiten Reihe mit Warnblinker stehen, weil keine Parklücke für mich groß genug ist.


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2016)

Stell Dich doch nicht dümmer als Du bist. Selbst Du solltest wissen, dass in der 2. Reihe parken nicht ok ist. Da ändert auch die Warnblinkanlage nichts dran. Vor allem wenn ich lese, dass zwar Parklücken da sind, diese aber für Dich "zu klein" sind, frage ich mich erneut, ob Du für die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr überhaupt geeignet bist. 

Und zum Missbrauch sagt Dir die StVO alles was Du wissen musst. (hint)


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

Ich kann halt nicht gut einparken. Natürlich ist zweite Reihe parken nicht ok. Macht doch aber jeder. Bevor ich da beim Einparken mein Auto beschädige halte ich halt schnell in der zweiten Reihe, und meine Frau springt dann raus einkaufen. Wenn jemand kommt, fahr ich halt ein paar Meter weg. Ich doch heutzutage ganz normal.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2016)

Ähmm, nein.


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

Bei uns schon.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich kann halt nicht gut einparken. Natürlich ist zweite Reihe parken nicht ok. Macht doch aber jeder. Bevor ich da beim Einparken mein Auto beschädige halte ich halt schnell in der zweiten Reihe, und meine Frau springt dann raus einkaufen. Wenn jemand kommt, fahr ich halt ein paar Meter weg. Ich doch heutzutage ganz normal.


Würdest du das hier machen, dann wäre die ganze Straße zu.
Und normal ist in der zweiten Reihe parken mit Sicherheit nicht oder ist Betrugssoftware jetzt auch schon normal? 
Jedenfalls macht es nicht Jeder, aber kann sein das jeder Idiot, der zu geizig ist in ein Parkhaus zufahren oder ein Auto fährt das für seine Fähigkeiten zu groß ist, sowas macht.

btw Witzig das die die anderen Autos egal sind.


----------



## the_leon (14. April 2016)

Wenn du deine Frau zum Einkaufen rausschmeisst dann ist das Halten.
und ob das dann tatsächlich immer Halten in zweiter Reihe ist kommt darauf an, wie die Fahrstreifenbegrenzung angeordnet ist.
Aber generell ist das  Halten in zweiter Reihe verboten - das darf nur der Taxi Fahrer.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2016)

Bei uns gibt es sowas tolles das nennt sich Parkplatz.
Da stellt man sein Auto hin und geht dann einkaufen.
Aber mal ehrlich, gib deinen Führerschein ab.
Du bist echt ungeeignet ein Fahrzeug zu führen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Frau zum Einkaufen rausschmeisst dann ist das Halten.
> und ob das dann tatsächlich immer Halten in zweiter Reihe ist kommt darauf an, wie die Fahrstreifenbegrenzung angeordnet ist.
> Aber generell ist das  Halten in zweiter Reihe verboten - das darf nur der Taxi Fahrer.


Nein.


> (2) Wer sein Fahrzeug verlässt oder länger als drei Minuten hält, der parkt.





> 1) Das Halten ist unzulässig
> 
> 1.	an engen und an unübersichtlichen Straßenstellen,
> 2.	im Bereich von scharfen Kurven,
> ...


Beides falsch, jeder darf überall halten, abgesehen von den Ausnahmen oben.

Edit: Hieran halten sich sicher nicht alle 


> (6) Es ist platzsparend zu parken; das gilt in der Regel auch für das Halten.


----------



## ich558 (14. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> So, da grad annehmbares Wetter herrscht war ich grad nochmal draußen und hab n paar Fotos geschossen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoch wie ein Bus das nervt mich am A1 auch so


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Ich parke auch oft in der zweiten Reihe.
Wenn die Stadt nicht in der Lage ist für ausreichend Parkplätze zu sorgen was soll man dann anderes machen?


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2016)

ÖPNV, Parkhäuser oder die Beine nutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2016)

Aber das kostet doch Geld, lieber die anderen Leute blockieren.


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Ne ich quetsch mich doch nicht in einen überfüllten und dreckigen Bus.
Parkhaus müsste ich zu weit gehen und genau deswegen habe ich ja ein Auto, damit ich nicht zufuß gehen muss


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Ich parke auch oft in der zweiten Reihe.
> Wenn die Stadt nicht in der Lage ist für ausreichend Parkplätze zu sorgen was soll man dann anderes machen?




Bei meinen türkischen Familienmitgliedern gehört das zweite Reihe parken zum guten Ton. Da regt sich auch keiner auf.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der neue Focus RS. 5-Zylinder abgeschafft, weil der die zukünftigen Emissionsvorschriften nicht mehr packen wird und zu viele Abgase rausgeblasen hat.



Der 5-Zylinder war zu schwer für einen Kleinwagen, nicht zu dreckig. Zumindest haben das die Ford-Tester die ich gefragt habe behauptet.

Mein 5-Ender musste heute auf Firmenkosten die A3 beackern, dann darf man auch mal durch treten . Was die Winterreifen wohl zu >200km/h bei 20°C sagen? Geplatzt sind sie jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Anticrist (14. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Frage mich immer noch warum.
> Audi hat da keine Probleme mit Euro 6 und 5 Zylinder.



Bin ja mal gespannt, was bei EURO 6 noch passiert. 
Das GLE Coupe soll die ja angeblich erfüllen... unter Laborwerten. 
Im Radio klang es aber dann im Interview so, das die blaue Plakette an "real use" Werte anknüpfen soll. Könnte lustig werden


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der 5-Zylinder war zu schwer für einen Kleinwagen, nicht zu dreckig. Zumindest haben das die Ford-Tester die ich gefragt habe behauptet.
> 
> Mein 5-Ender musste heute auf Firmenkosten die A3 beackern, dann darf man auch mal durch treten . Was die Winterreifen wohl zu >200km/h bei 20°C sagen? Geplatzt sind sie jedenfalls nicht.





Die Auto Bild Sports Cars sagt, dass er aufgrund des Schadstoffausstoßes eingestellt wurde. Ich gehe davon aus, die wissen Bescheid. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. April 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hoch wie ein Bus das nervt mich am A1 auch so


Kann ja nicht alles super sein ^^ Aber da gibt es dann ja irgendwann mal Abhilfe von der Firma Bilstein  Vllt in 2-3 Jahren wenn ich keinen Bock mehr auf die Farbe hab folieren  und tiefer, mal schauen...


@Seabound: Auto *BILD *Sport, die können genauso toll plakative Texte schreiben wie die normale Bild-Zeitung...


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die _*Auto Bild*_ Sports Cars sagt, dass er aufgrund des Schadstoffausstoßes eingestellt wurde. Ich gehe davon aus, *die wissen Bescheid*.


Ruhig weiter so, dann wird mir nicht langweilig beim lesen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. April 2016)

Du hast eine Artikel von denen die ihn mal ausprobieren durften, ich die Aussage von denen die den Alten wie den Neuen abgestimmt haben.
Vielleicht hat man ja mit auf die CO2 Werte geschaut, aber Fakt ist dass der 4-Zylinder beim Focus(!) auch fahrdynamisch mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Auto Bild Sports Cars sagt, dass er aufgrund des Schadstoffausstoßes eingestellt wurde. Ich gehe davon aus, die wissen Bescheid.


Aus einem Satz in einer Autozeitschrift leitest Du Deine Thesen ab? Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Wie hoch ist der CO²-Ausstoß denn, im Vergleich mit anderen vergleichbaren Kisten?


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der CO²-Ausstoß denn, im Vergleich mit anderen vergleichbaren Kisten?



*Klugscheissmodus aktiviert*
Also wenn man sich schon die Mühe machen will, dann doch bitte CO[SUB]2[/SUB], oder man bleibt halt bei der schreibfaulen Variante CO2 
*Klugscheissmodus deaktiviert*

Man verzeih es mir


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du hast eine Artikel von denen die ihn mal ausprobieren durften, ich die Aussage von denen die den Alten wie den Neuen abgestimmt haben.
> Vielleicht hat man ja mit auf die CO2 Werte geschaut, aber Fakt ist dass der 4-Zylinder beim Focus(!) auch fahrdynamisch mehr Sinn macht.



Ich kenne jemand der kennt jemanden. Ja, ja...

Die AB hat ein offizielles Pressefahrzeug zum Testen zur Verfügung bekommen. Die behaupten sicher in dem Artikel dazu nichts, was nicht stimmen würde. Zudem wurde daraus nie ein Hehl gemacht. Auch andere Zeitungen haben darüber geschrieben. 

Lies dir mal den Test vom ADAC durch. Der Test ist von Juli 2009. Bereits da bemängelt der ADAC den eklatant hohen CO²-Ausstoß  vom 5-Ender und die damit einher gehenden hohen Steuern. Wie will man sowas 7 Jahre später den Leuten noch verkaufen?  Natürlich wurde der 5-Zylinder eingestellt, weil er im Bezug auf die Emissionen nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Klar mag sein, dass der 4-Zylinder auch leichter ist und dem Handling zugute kommt. Das ist aber sicher nicht der Hauptgrund warum die den 5-Zylinder nicht mehr verbauen.  https://www.adac.de/_ext/itr/tests/Autotest/AT4255_Ford_Focus_RS/Ford_Focus_RS.pdf




keinnick schrieb:


> Aus einem Satz in einer Autozeitschrift leitest Du Deine Thesen ab? Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Wie hoch ist der CO²-Ausstoß denn, im Vergleich mit anderen vergleichbaren Kisten?



Wie würdest du mit deiner blühenden Fantasie den Satz den anders interpretieren? 

Nebenbei CO² im Vergleich,
 Focus alt 232g/km und Focus neu 175 g/km. 
Der Megane hat z.B. 200 g/km. Dessen Motor wird auch eingestellt, weil die Emissionen nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind. 




Hitman-47 schrieb:


> *Klugscheissmodus aktiviert*
> Also wenn man sich schon die Mühe machen will, dann doch bitte CO[SUB]2[/SUB], oder man bleibt halt bei der schreibfaulen Variante CO2
> *Klugscheissmodus deaktiviert*
> 
> Man verzeih es mir




Kein Thema. Ich finde einfach die Tastenkombination für  CO² mit der 2 nach unten nicht...


----------



## keinnick (14. April 2016)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> *Klugscheissmodus aktiviert*
> Also wenn man sich schon die Mühe machen will, dann doch bitte CO[SUB]2[/SUB], oder man bleibt halt bei der schreibfaulen Variante CO2
> *Klugscheissmodus deaktiviert*
> 
> Man verzeih es mir



Hast Recht. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Wie würdest du mit deiner blühenden Fantasie den Satz den anders interpretieren?


Als überspitzte Behauptung in einem Zeitungsartikel ohne jeden Beleg. Das soll nicht bedeuten, dass die Aussage falsch ist. Ich bin aber Fan davon, wenn Aussagen, möglichst mit belastbaren Zahlen ins Verhältnis gesetzt werden und vergleichbar sind. Das fehlt mir in dem Artikel. Solche Aussagen kann ich auch am Stammtisch hören oder zur Genüge irgendwo im Internet lesen. In der Form haben sie für mich aber keinen Wert.


----------



## Zeiss (14. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Baut BMW überhaut Vierzylinder und kauft die nicht von PSA zu?



Ja, tun sie. Glaub 80 bis 85% sind BMW (Steyr) und der Rest PSA, ich glaube im 2er Tourer, Mini und noch irgendwas.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der  5-Zylinder war zu schwer für einen Kleinwagen, nicht zu dreckig.  Zumindest haben das die Ford-Tester die ich gefragt habe behauptet.
> 
> Mein 5-Ender musste heute auf Firmenkosten die A3 beackern, dann darf man auch mal durch treten . *Was die Winterreifen wohl zu >200km/h bei 20°C sagen? Geplatzt sind sie jedenfalls nicht.*



Begeistert sind sie davon aber auch nicht.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Ich finde einfach die Tastenkombination für  CO² mit der 2 nach unten nicht...



Geht hier mit  [.sub] 2 [./sub], aber ist ja eigentlich auch egal.

Ich muss sagen, ich feier dich echt 
Du hast seitenlang zuvor nicht das Wort "CO2", geschweige denn CO² benutzt, aber jetzt in deinem Post konsequent . Du bringst mich immer wieder zum Grinsen, danke dafür 
Mit dir würd ich gern mal ein Bier trinken


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was die Winterreifen wohl zu >200km/h bei 20°C sagen?


MEinen sagen da nur was wegen den 20°C, die 200km/h interessieren die nicht.


----------



## Seabound (14. April 2016)

Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Geht hier mit  [.sub] 2 [./sub], aber ist ja eigentlich auch egal.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, ich feier dich echt
> Du hast seitenlang zuvor nicht das Wort "CO2", geschweige denn CO² benutzt, aber jetzt in deinem Post konsequent . Du bringst mich immer wieder zum Grinsen, danke dafür
> Mit dir würd ich gern mal ein Bier trinken



Hmm. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was daran toll sein soll. Aber danke. Schön, dass es dir gefällt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was die Winterreifen wohl zu >200km/h bei 20°C sagen? Geplatzt sind sie jedenfalls nicht.


Mit 0G Querbeschleunigung sagen die da nicht viel. >200 km/h, 20C° und 0,8G Querbeschleunigung könnte zu Blockverlust führen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (14. April 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was daran toll sein soll. Aber danke. Schön, dass es dir gefällt.



Ich meinte so allgemein deine Art, ich verfolg den Thread ja recht regelmäßig und find dich knorke.  Und das im vollen Ernst, wirklich 

Je nachdem wie es bei mir nun weitergeht werd ich vielleicht bald davon abkommen meine täglichen 2x45km zu fahren und wäre gottfroh. Ich fahre zwar echt gerne Auto, aber Berufsverkehr&Stau morgens/abends sind einfach nur ätzend...


----------



## Verminaard (14. April 2016)

Seabound, wieso laesst du deine Frau nicht mit dem Auto fahren und Einparken, und du gehst Einkaufen, wenn du das mit dem Auto nicht so gut kannst?
btw was kannst du ueberhaupt was Autofahren betrifft?


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der 5-Zylinder war zu schwer für einen Kleinwagen, nicht zu dreckig. Zumindest haben das die Ford-Tester die ich gefragt habe behauptet.


Der Focus ist ein Kompaktwagen und ein Boxster hat in etwas die gleichen Maße, da war keinem der 6-Zylinder zu schwer.
 Ein BMW M3 36 war ähnlich groß und etwas schwerer, aber hatte auch einen R6.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, tun sie. Glaub 80 bis 85% sind BMW (Steyr) und der Rest PSA, ich glaube im 2er Tourer, Mini und noch irgendwas.


Danke. Heute blickt man nicht mehr wirklich durch wo welcher Motor drin steckt.
Im ersten M3 stecke auch ein Vierzylinder, das wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## XE85 (14. April 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, was bei EURO 6 noch passiert.
> Das GLE Coupe soll die ja angeblich erfüllen... unter Laborwerten.
> Im Radio klang es aber dann im Interview so, das die blaue Plakette an  "real use" Werte anknüpfen soll. Könnte lustig werden



Wäre die absolut richtige Entscheidung die blaue Plakette an reale Werte zu knüpfen, denn wie man aktuell sieht bringt es kaum was das ganze an den Laborwerten (inkl. 1000 Schlupflöchern für die Hersteller) festzumachen. Da ist es dann natürlich blöd wenn etwa Daimler schon bei +10 Grad die Abgasnachbehandlung, zur "Schonung von Motorbauteilen" wie dieses Schlupfloch offiziell heisst, reduziert. Das schlägt dann natürlich voll zu.

Könnte dann natürlich für die unangenehm werden die jetzt aufgrund des günstigen Spritpreises meinen sich eh eine ordentlich dicke Kiste kaufen zu können - und damit in ein paar Jahren in keine größere Stadt mehr dürfen. DEnn dann sinkt auch deren Wert massiv wenn diese Wagen keiner mehr haben will.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Im ersten M3 stecke auch ein Vierzylinder, das wusste ich gar nicht.



Jap, mit 2,3 Litern und maximal 215PS - heute kosten gut erhaltene E30 M3 ein Vermögen.


----------



## Riverna (14. April 2016)

Der 5 Zylinder von Ford wurde wegen den Abgasnormen eingestellt, so wurde es mir bei der Vorstellung des neuen RS von dem Ford Vertretter gesagt und so sollen wir es auch unseren Kunden sagen. Denke schon das dies stimmt, weil zu schwer und somit bessere Fahrbalance würde dem Kunden doch besser gefallen. Jedoch ist der neue RS für mich kein RS mehr. Schade...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Focus ist ein Kompaktwagen und ein Boxster hat in etwas die gleichen Maße, da war keinem der 6-Zylinder zu schwer.
> Ein BMW M3 36 war ähnlich groß und etwas schwerer, aber hatte auch einen R6.



Weil bei Kompaktwagen (und den meisten FWD Fahrzeugen) die Gewichtsverteilung immer komplett daneben ist. Frontlastig ohne Ende. Da macht jedes gesparte Kg das Fahrzeug kurvenwilliger.
Bei einem Boxster sitzt der Motor nahezu in der Fahrzeugmitte, was fast perfekt ist.
Bei BMW verfolgt man das (erfolgreiche) Konzept der 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung, also ist da ein R6 auch nicht zu schwer.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. April 2016)

Heute wäre uns fast ein Provozierer in/vor den Golf gefahren. Zum Glück hat meine Mutter rechtzeitig gebremst. 

Dann ist der Typ mit seinem 5er mit 100 über die Hauptstraße abgehauen und hat blöderweise das Licht noch angelassen, dass 1km später über eine Tankstelle ins Einkaufszentrum abbog. 

Wir sind Vollgas hinterher und konnten ihn auf dem engen Parkplatz des Geschäftes für ein kleines Fotoshooting festsetzen. 
Der Fahrer wollte von nichts etwas wissen, also noch richtig abgezockt reagiert.
-Mal sehen wie es weiter geht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2016)

Und auch wenn BMW 50:50 Verteilung hat, fahren die sich auch nicht immer wie man es von so einem Auto erwarten würde. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> -Mal sehen wie es weiter geht...


Es wird rein gar nichts passieren. Jeder wird gehört, es gibt kein Video und alles wird eingestellt. Macht nur Aufwand, sonst nichts. Einfach bleiben lassen und gut. Wenn sich einer irgendwo daneben benimmt aber nix passiert ist, dann schafft es jeder halbwegs gute Anwalt das die Sache im Sand verläuft.

Wenn ich jeden anzeigen würde, wegen dem ich eine Vollbremsung machen musste, dann hätte die lokale Dienststelle einen eigenen Sachbearbeiter für mich.


----------



## Useful (14. April 2016)

Also wenn da dann ein eigener Sachbearbeiter für wäre, heftig. Bei mir passiert sowas zum Glück nicht oft. Die meisten halten wirklich gut Abstand und halten sich an die stvo. Hatte sowas bisher ein bis zwei mal innerhalb 20000 km. Aber wenn das so heftig war, naja, zwar wird immer gesagt zum Glück ist nichts passiert aber trotzdem sollte man doch über eine Lösung nachdenken dass sowas nicht mehr soooo oft passiert. Ob man ihn anzeigen mag oder nicht, selbst wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird, wird er vielleicht mal merken dass dies doch einige Leute mehr stört als er denkt. 
Naja, ist nur so meine Meinung nebenbei


----------



## Anticrist (14. April 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Könnte dann natürlich für die unangenehm werden die jetzt aufgrund des günstigen Spritpreises meinen sich eh eine ordentlich dicke Kiste kaufen zu können - und damit in ein paar Jahren in keine größere Stadt mehr dürfen. DEnn dann sinkt auch deren Wert massiv wenn diese Wagen keiner mehr haben will.



Wer beim Autokauf den Sprit berücksichtigt, kauft das falsche Auto, oder sollte sich besser gar keins kaufen ... Wer aufgrund der aktuellen Preise glaubt, sich plötzlich was großes leisten zu können sollte Fahrrad fahren 

Der Wertverlust soll ja laut diverser Organisationen bei dieselgate schon bei 15-25% liegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Also wenn da dann ein eigener Sachbearbeiter für  wäre, heftig. Bei mir passiert sowas zum Glück nicht oft. Die meisten  halten wirklich gut Abstand und halten sich an die stvo. Hatte sowas  bisher ein bis zwei mal innerhalb 20000 km. Aber wenn das so heftig war,  naja, zwar wird immer gesagt zum Glück ist nichts passiert aber  trotzdem sollte man doch über eine Lösung nachdenken dass sowas nicht  mehr soooo oft passiert. Ob man ihn anzeigen mag oder nicht, selbst wenn  das Verfahren eingestellt wird, wird er vielleicht mal merken dass dies  doch einige Leute mehr stört als er denkt.
> Naja, ist nur so meine Meinung nebenbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich werde ständig geschnitten, mir wird die Vorfahrt genommen, Leute machen einfach aus Dummheit Vollbremsungen direkt vor mir, manche versuchen mich abzudrängen... Nicht umsonst habe ich seit einigen Wochen eine fest installierte Dashcam im Auto, die immer aufnimmt soblad Kl. 15 an ist.
Auf der Autobahn wird sowieso ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste immer rausgezogen, egal was auch immer von hinten kommt. Bei Kreiseln wird auch immer reingezogen, obwohl ich keinen Blinker anhabe. Immer noch dazwischen pressen, egal ob der andere bremsen muss.
Eine Vollbremsung muss ich bestimmt alle 100km  ~1 Mal machen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine Vollbremsung muss ich bestimmt alle 100km  ~1 Mal machen.


Und du bist dir natürlich absolut sicher, dass die Anderen alle etwas verkehrt machen.
Btw, ich musste das letzte Mal vor ca 5 Jahren ne Vollbremsung machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und auch wenn BMW 50:50 Verteilung hat, fahren die sich auch nicht immer wie man es von so einem Auto erwarten würde.



Weil oft auf Sicherheit bedacht 
Und die Grundsportlichkeit sowie Beherrschbarkeit im Grenzbereich hat jedes BMW Modell mit der ~50:50 Verteilung, vom 1er bis zum 7er.
Was meinst du genau mit "nicht immer wie man es von so einem Auto erwarten würde" ?


----------



## Riverna (15. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und du bist dir natürlich absolut sicher, dass die Anderen alle etwas verkehrt machen.
> Btw, ich musste das letzte Mal vor ca 5 Jahren ne Vollbremsung machen.



Findest du es nicht etwas frech ihm das vorzuwerfen? Gerade ihm dem Gott der Rennstrecke? 
Aber es ist schon interessant das ich auch die letzten Jahre keine Vollbremsung machen musste... aber an TBF KANN es einfach nicht liegen. Das will ich einfach nicht glauben...


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Findest du es nicht etwas frech ihm das vorzuwerfen? Gerade ihm dem Gott der Rennstrecke?
> *Aber es ist schon interessant das ich auch die letzten Jahre keine Vollbremsung machen musste...* aber an TBF KANN es einfach nicht liegen. Das will ich einfach nicht glauben...



Geht mir komischerweise genau so...


----------



## aloha84 (15. April 2016)

Meine letzte Vollbremsung sollte jetzt schon 6 Jahre her sein........es hat trotzdem gekracht, und der Andere hat 100% Schuld bekommen. (Er dachte "da wo 30 Schild steht, ist immer rechts vor links"......die Polizei hat ihm dann erklärt, dass das nur in 30-Zonen so ist, macht mir heute noch Angst das solche Leute frei durch die Gegend cruisen).

So heute kommen die Sommerräder drauf + vorne neue Bremsbeläge.


----------



## keinnick (15. April 2016)

Ihr vergesst, dass TBF regelmäßig Vollbremsungen macht, um vom "Rückwärtsschwung" zu profitieren. Davon habt Ihr (so wie ich) keine Ahnung!


----------



## XE85 (15. April 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Wer beim Autokauf den Sprit berücksichtigt, kauft das falsche Auto, oder sollte sich besser gar keins kaufen ... Wer aufgrund der aktuellen Preise glaubt, sich plötzlich was großes leisten zu können sollte Fahrrad fahren



Scheint aber viele zu geben die das aktuell glauben.

Genauso wie aktuell, aus selbigem Grund, Ölheizungen einen unerwarteten Boom erleben. Auch das könnte sich als gewaltiger Schuss in Knie erweisen.


----------



## thirteeen1 (15. April 2016)

Vollbremsung hatte ich dieses Jahr schon 4 mal.
Einmal wegen lebendem Wild, einmal wegen bereits totem Wild und Gegenverkehr und 2 mal wegen ner Fahrschule.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (15. April 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wäre die absolut richtige Entscheidung die blaue Plakette an reale Werte zu knüpfen, denn wie man aktuell sieht bringt es kaum was das ganze an den Laborwerten (inkl. 1000 Schlupflöchern für die Hersteller) festzumachen. Da ist es dann natürlich blöd wenn etwa Daimler schon bei +10 Grad die Abgasnachbehandlung, zur "Schonung von Motorbauteilen" wie dieses Schlupfloch offiziell heisst, reduziert. Das schlägt dann natürlich voll zu.
> 
> Könnte dann natürlich für die unangenehm werden die jetzt aufgrund des günstigen Spritpreises meinen sich eh eine ordentlich dicke Kiste kaufen zu können - und damit in ein paar Jahren in keine größere Stadt mehr dürfen. DEnn dann sinkt auch deren Wert massiv wenn diese Wagen keiner mehr haben will.
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht. Auch die bisherigen Umweltzonen haben in Städten nachweislich nichts, oder nur sehr wenig gebracht. Bezüglich der Qualität der Luft die wir alle einatmen.

Der stärkste 2.3 Liter Serienmotor hatte allerdings 220 PS.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. April 2016)

Ich hatte dieses Jahr eine.
3 spurig, Elefantenrennen auf zwei Spuren, ich mit ca 160 auf der Mittelspur (rechts war voll mit LKW), vor mir ein Renault mit ca 120-130. Er hatte zu dem Elefantenrennen noch weit über 250m Platz (waren noch 6LKW bis zum Elefantenrennen), ich war knapp 80m hinter ihm, zieh raus auf die linke Spur um zu überholen. Soweit alles gut...

... kommt die Dame auf die Idee kurz auf die Bremse zu steigen und ohne Blinken, schauen (und wahrscheinlich denken) zieht sie mit noch ca 100 auf die Linke Spur  Anker geworfen, Hupe, sie zockelte dann gemütlich an dem Überholmanöver vorbei (was sich gerade in dem Moment aufgelöst hatte) und zeigt mir dann als ich vorbeigezogen bin ernsthaft nen Vogel...

Ja ich weiß, immer mit der Dummheit der anderen rechnen, aber soo dumm war bisher noch keiner.


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil bei Kompaktwagen (und den meisten FWD Fahrzeugen) die Gewichtsverteilung immer komplett daneben ist. Frontlastig ohne Ende. Da macht jedes gesparte Kg das Fahrzeug kurvenwilliger.
> Bei einem Boxster sitzt der Motor nahezu in der Fahrzeugmitte, was fast perfekt ist.
> Bei BMW verfolgt man das (erfolgreiche) Konzept der 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung, also ist da ein R6 auch nicht zu schwer.


Ich wollte einerseits darauf hinaus, das der Focus kein "Kleinwagen" ist, sondern ein relativ großer Kompaktwagen und anderseits das weniger Gewicht eigentlich immer besser ist.
Zumal der neue RS auch Allradantrieb hat.


----------



## dsdenni (15. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich hatte dieses Jahr eine.
> 3 spurig, Elefantenrennen auf zwei Spuren, ich mit ca 160 auf der Mittelspur (rechts war voll mit LKW), vor mir ein Renault mit ca 120-130. Er hatte zu dem Elefantenrennen noch weit über 250m Platz (waren noch 6LKW bis zum Elefantenrennen), ich war knapp 80m hinter ihm, zieh raus auf die linke Spur um zu überholen. Soweit alles gut...
> 
> ... kommt die Dame auf die Idee kurz auf die Bremse zu steigen und ohne Blinken, schauen (und wahrscheinlich denken) zieht sie mit noch ca 100 auf die Linke Spur  Anker geworfen, Hupe, sie zockelte dann gemütlich an dem Überholmanöver vorbei (was sich gerade in dem Moment aufgelöst hatte) und zeigt mir dann als ich vorbeigezogen bin ernsthaft nen Vogel...
> ...


 


Was will man auch machen? Man muss eben mit solchem Verhalten rechnen jeden Tag
Also mit Fehlern anderer rechnen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. April 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was will man auch machen? Man muss eben mit solchem Verhalten rechnen jeden Tag


Ich find das halt schlimm. Wenn ich sehe es kommt jemand schnelleres von hinten, dann geh ich gern vom Gas oder tipp kurz die Bremse an um anzuzeigen dass er doch vorbei soll, einfach weil ich weiß wie nervig und gefährlich es ist wenn man da einfach nach dem Motto "Der wird schon bremsen" rauszieht. 
Ich hab meinen Schein ja noch nicht soo lange (3 Jahre jetzt), da erinnere ich mich noch an vieles aus der Fahrschule, gleichzeitig hab ich auch noch technisches Interesse und Verständnis, vllt geht es mir da besser als anderen...
Aber seit ich jetzt n eigenes Auto hab (seit knapp 10 Monaten jetzt, bzw jetzt ja das zweite) und einfach mehr fahre fällt es mir doch extrem auf. Das oben war die einzige wirkliche Vollbremsung seit meiner Fahrprüfung (bei bisher knapp 30k km), aber ich hab jedes Mal wenn ich zu meinen Eltern fahre (knapp 150km Autobahn) mindestens drei Momente wo ich mir an den Kopf fasse, entweder sind es dauerhafte Mittelspurschleicher, irgendwelche komischen (Überhol-)Manöver oder Nichtbenutzung des Blinkers. 
Wobei die interessanterweise auch mit dem Alter der Fahrer korellieren, Mittelspurschleicher sind (in meiner Erfahrung) meist ca 60+ und fahren entweder Golf oder Benz, komische Manöver sind meistens 18-25, haben häufig n Handy am Ohr und fahren meist Golf oder Fiesta, Nicht-blinker sind meist ca 40-55 und fahren die "großen Schlitten" (BMW, Benz, Audi).
Wäre doch irgendwie schön wenn jeder sich mal wieder an die FS erinnern könnte und dementsprechend fährt. Wer das nicht kann sollte halt mal wieder ne Auffrischungsstunde nehmen, das bieten hier die Fahrschulen eigentlich alle an...

Edit: das mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich schon richtig verstanden, sorry wenn das in meinem Text anders rüberkam.


----------



## dsdenni (15. April 2016)

Das  war an die alte gerichtet nich an dich. Und natürlich is das schlimm. Seit dem ich selber fahre (4 Wochen erst) merk ich auch viel komisches Verhalten oder gar illegales aber damit muss man sich halt abfinden. Leider wahr


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2016)

Das ist aber gefühlt die letzten Jahren immer schlimmer geworden.
Die Leute fahren immer egoistischer.


----------



## raceandsound (15. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Auch die bisherigen Umweltzonen haben in Städten nachweislich nichts, oder nur sehr wenig gebracht. Bezüglich der Qualität der Luft die wir alle einatmen.
> 
> Der stärkste 2.3 Liter Serienmotor hatte allerdings 220 PS.



Jo und die stärkste Variante im E30 M3 war im Sport Evo Sondermodell mit dem S14B25 2,5er 4 Zyl. mit 238PS.

@Zeiss

Ich hab ein paar News für deine Bremserei am 8er!
Meld mich die Tage!


----------



## Kusanar (15. April 2016)

[SARKASMUS] Am besten einfach auf die elektronischen Helferlein verlassen. Mein Navi sagt mir, wo ich lang muss und mein Spurassistent wird mir schon sagen, wenn ich was falsch mache ... und falls nicht, hab ich ja immer noch den Notbremsassistenten. [/SARKASMUS]

Es wird einem heutzutage das Denken (vermeintlich) abgenommen


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> 
> Ich hab ein paar News für deine Bremserei am 8er!
> Meld mich die Tage!



Coooooooooool, danke Dir.


----------



## XE85 (15. April 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Wäre doch irgendwie schön wenn jeder sich mal wieder an die FS erinnern  könnte und dementsprechend fährt. Wer das nicht kann sollte halt mal  wieder ne Auffrischungsstunde nehmen, das bieten hier die Fahrschulen  eigentlich alle an...



Ja, das bieten die Fahrschulen zwar an, aber wer macht das schon, noch dazu freiwillig. Es fühlt sich sowiso jeder im Recht bei dem was er tut. Wenn, dann muss man die die Leute per Gesetz dazu zwingen es zu machen, alles andere ist bedeutungslos. Nur ist das halt ein politisch sehr heikles Thema, da hängen Millionen an Wählerstimmen dran die man vergrault wenn man alle 2, 3 ,4 ,5, was auch immer Jahre eine Nachschulung samt Prüfung machen muss die einem den Schein kosten kann wenn man nicht besteht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und du bist dir natürlich absolut sicher, dass die Anderen alle etwas verkehrt machen.
> Btw, ich musste das letzte Mal vor ca 5 Jahren ne Vollbremsung machen.


Jemand fährt mir im Kreisel einfach vor das Auto.
Ich bin Schuld?

Jemand zieht ohne ersichtichen Grund auf einer 2 spurigen Straße vor mich vor.
Ich bin Schuld?

Es kommt ein Krankenwagen entgegen, seine Spur ist frei. Der Typ vor mir macht ne Vollbremsung, ich muss auch abbremsen. Der Krankenwagenfahrer fährt normal weiter und denkt sich: WTF?
Ich bin Schuld?

Ich fahre bei mir aus der Straße, rechts vor links, es beachtet eh niemand hier, ich muss eine Vollbremsung machen.
Ich bin Schuld?

Erste Ampel Abfahrt A30 nach Bad Oeynhausen rein. Alle fahren da bei Rot rüber. Ich biege links ab, ein LKW fährt über Rot und kommt mir entgegen. Diesen Monat schon 2x.
Ich bin Schuld?

Wow, ich muss echt was an meiner Fahrweise ändern. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht bei Grün an der Ampel losfahren, sondern warten bis Rot ist und dann rüberfahren. Oder im Kreisel links blinken, Fernlicht anmachen und hupen. Eventuell bei jedem rechts vor links vorsorglich Feuerwerk aus dem Fahrerfenster auf die Kreuzung werfen. Dann kaufe ich mir noch einen Dodge Ram, dann brauche ich nicht bremsen, wenn ein Idiot vor mir einfach mal eine Vollbremsung macht... 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil oft auf Sicherheit bedacht
> Und die Grundsportlichkeit sowie Beherrschbarkeit im Grenzbereich hat jedes BMW Modell mit der ~50:50 Verteilung, vom 1er bis zum 7er.
> Was meinst du genau mit "nicht immer wie man es von so einem Auto erwarten würde" ?


BMW wirbt ja immer damit das ihre Autos "Freunde am Fahren" bringen sollen. Alles sportlich, dazu 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung. Man steigt ein und *meeeeeeeeeeeeep* Nix da.  Auto schiebt, Kurvenlage schwammig und ein nicht abschaltbares ESP. Freunde am Fahren stelle ich mir anders vor...


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jemand fährt mir im Kreisel einfach vor das Auto.
> Ich bin Schuld?


Hängt davon ab wer Vorfahrt hat.



> Ich fahre bei mir aus der Straße, rechts vor links, es beachtet eh niemand hier, ich muss eine Vollbremsung machen.
> Ich bin Schuld?


Mein Fahrlehrer meinte in solche Situation einfach fahren. 
Schuld hat eh der andere.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab wer Vorfahrt hat.
> 
> 
> Mein Fahrlehrer meinte in solche Situation einfach fahren.
> Schuld hat eh der andere.


In den Kreisel, wo ich so unterwegs bin hat immer der im Kreisel Vorfahrt.

Ja nur liege ich dann im Krankenhaus, wenn mir einer mit 60-80 in die Seite zimmert. Das hier 30er Zone ist, interessiert kaum einen. Immer mit 60 mittig auf der Straße fahren, und gekonnt auf jedes rechts vor links scheißen.  Wobei man so einen auch mal am Heck leicht erwischen könnte...  2-3 Rollen gibt das dann bestimmt.


----------



## Flybarless (15. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> und ein nicht abschaltbares ESP. Freunde am Fahren stelle ich mir anders vor...



Bei welchem BMW ist das ESP nicht komplett deaktivierbar?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. April 2016)

Habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt. 

Wollte vorher schonmal fragen, wie es denn dann mit der Sportlichkeit von Mercedes bestellt ist, wo die Sicherheitssysteme sich gerne wieder selbst aktivieren.

Dass BMW die Autos leicht untersteuernd auslegt, weil es halt für die meisten Leute leichter beherrschbar ist, hatten wir schonmal im Thread. Ebenso wie Porsche inzwischen auch.

Eine richtige Heckschleuder möchten nunmal die wenigsten Kunden. Und wer das Fahrverhalten neutraler oder übersteuernder haben möchte, hat die Möglichkeit, das zu ändern.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. April 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> [SARKASMUS] Am besten einfach auf die elektronischen Helferlein verlassen. Mein Navi sagt mir, wo ich lang muss und mein Spurassistent wird mir schon sagen, wenn ich was falsch mache ... und falls nicht, hab ich ja immer noch den Notbremsassistenten. [/SARKASMUS]
> 
> Es wird einem heutzutage das Denken (vermeintlich) abgenommen


Und genau deswegen hab ich exakt zwei Assistenzsysteme (die nicht ESP, ASR oder ähnlich heißen): Licht- und Wischerautomatik. Muss ich nicht dran denken, bringt aber auch kein vermeintliches Sicherheitsgefühl 

@XE85: Klar ist das ne Sache die man politisch einfach umsetzen müsste, gewählt wird man mit sowas im Programm nicht, einfach machen wenn man gewählt ist 
Und alle 5 Jahre zwei Auffrischungsstunden (ohne Prüfung) sollte eigentlich auch reichen, nur wenn man wegen sowas nen Unfall verursacht Nachschulung + Prüfung.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jemand fährt mir im Kreisel einfach vor das Auto.
> Ich bin Schuld?


Kann sein, da zu schnell.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jemand zieht ohne ersichtichen Grund auf einer 2 spurigen Straße vor mich vor.
> Ich bin Schuld?


Siehe oben.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es kommt ein Krankenwagen entgegen, seine Spur ist frei. Der Typ vor mir macht ne Vollbremsung, ich muss auch abbremsen. Der Krankenwagenfahrer fährt normal weiter und denkt sich: WTF?
> Ich bin Schuld?


Zu wenig Abstand.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei mir aus der Straße, rechts vor links, es beachtet eh niemand hier, ich muss eine Vollbremsung machen.
> Ich bin Schuld?


Auch bei Vorfahrt sollte man auf den Verkehr achten.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erste Ampel Abfahrt A30 nach Bad Oeynhausen rein. Alle fahren da bei Rot rüber. Ich biege links ab, ein LKW fährt über Rot und kommt mir entgegen. Diesen Monat schon 2x.
> Ich bin Schuld?


Wenn du weisst dass da alle bei Rot rüber fahren, einfach mal gucken ob der stehen bleibt.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow, ich muss echt was an meiner Fahrweise ändern. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht bei Grün an der Ampel losfahren, sondern warten bis Rot ist und dann rüberfahren. Oder im Kreisel links blinken, Fernlicht anmachen und hupen. Eventuell bei jedem rechts vor links vorsorglich Feuerwerk aus dem Fahrerfenster auf die Kreuzung werfen. Dann kaufe ich mir noch einen Dodge Ram, dann brauche ich nicht bremsen, wenn ein Idiot vor mir einfach mal eine Vollbremsung macht...


Vielleicht einfach mal entspannter fahren und nicht die Strasse zu deiner Rennstrecke machen


----------



## turbosnake (15. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja nur liege ich dann im Krankenhaus, wenn mir einer mit 60-80 in die Seite zimmert. Das hier 30er Zone ist, interessiert kaum einen. Immer mit 60 mittig auf der Straße fahren, und gekonnt auf jedes rechts vor links scheißen.


Du wärst aber nicht dran Schuld und würdest jemand anderem mindestens dreimal auf die Nerven fallen.



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen hab ich exakt zwei Assistenzsysteme (die nicht ESP, ASR oder ähnlich heißen): Licht- und Wischerautomatik. Muss ich nicht dran denken, bringt aber auch kein vermeintliches Sicherheitsgefühl


Funktionieren die auch so das sie nicht nerven?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Funktionieren die auch so das sie nicht nerven?


Die machen halt automatisch bei Dunkelheit oder zeitgesteuert das Licht an bzw ab gewissem Regen auf dem Sensor den Scheibenwischer mal an (beim Regensensor stell ich nur manchmal die Sensitivität um, geht auch am Wischerhebel).
Funktioniert gut, nervt nicht, ne Sache weniger die ich manuell machen muss.


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> BMW wirbt ja immer damit das ihre Autos "Freunde am Fahren" bringen sollen. Alles sportlich, dazu 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung. Man steigt ein und *meeeeeeeeeeeeep* Nix da.  Auto schiebt, Kurvenlage schwammig und *ein nicht abschaltbares ESP.* Freunde am Fahren stelle ich mir anders vor...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder zu blöd ist es abzuschalten, dann sollte man einfach mal den Ball flachhalten. Du kannst bei JEDEM BMW das ESP ausschalten und zwar voll und ganz und nicht so "pseudo-aus" wie bei Benz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder zu blöd ist es abzuschalten, dann sollte man einfach mal den Ball flachhalten. Du kannst bei JEDEM BMW das ESP ausschalten und zwar voll und ganz und nicht so "pseudo-aus" wie bei Benz.



Genau, wenn aus, dann ist es auch komplett aus 
Nicht so ein halber Kram wie bei anderen Hersteller.
Da steht dann immer schön groß "ESP OFF", off ist da aber nix, höchstens die Traktionskontrolle 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> BMW wirbt ja immer damit das ihre Autos "Freunde am Fahren" bringen  sollen. Alles sportlich, dazu 50:50 Gewichtsverteilung. Man steigt ein  und *meeeeeeeeeeeeep* Nix da.  Auto schiebt, Kurvenlage schwammig und ein nicht abschaltbares ESP. Freunde am Fahren stelle ich mir anders vor...



Wenn sich ein halbwegs aktueller BMW schwammig fährt, liegt es vielleicht daran, dass das Fahrwerk verschlissen ist.
Und wenn das Auto bei dir immer extrem untersteuert, liegt es vielleicht an deiner Fahrweise, einfach mal das Auto nicht überfahren 
Die BMW Modelle sind nahezu immer die sportlichsten Fahrzeuge in der jeweiligen Klasse, verglichen mit den anderen premium Herstellern.
Ein 5er ist zwar komfortabel abgestimmt, aber nicht schammig. Dazu auch bei weitem nicht langsam oder langweilig, wenn man ihn mal flott bewegt.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2016)

Also meine Traktionskontrolle kann ich ausstellen, geht aber meine ich spätestens bei 50km/h wieder an.
Ist aber auch nicht schlimm beim Fronttriebler.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also meine Traktionskontrolle kann ich ausstellen, geht aber meine ich spätestens bei 50km/h wieder an.
> Ist aber auch nicht schlimm beim Fronttriebler.



Ging ja auch um das ESP. Die TC kannst du bei nahezu jedem Fahrzeug einschränken/ausschalten.
Bei Mercedes ist z.B. bei "ESP OFF" ja nicht mal die TC komplett aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat oder zu blöd ist es abzuschalten, dann sollte man einfach mal den Ball flachhalten. Du kannst bei JEDEM BMW das ESP ausschalten und zwar voll und ganz und nicht so "pseudo-aus" wie bei Benz.


Beim e46 Touring hab ich es nicht aus bekommen. Ich wollte rolling Donuts produzieren, die Elektronik vom Auto aber nicht.  Und ja ich hab auch lange gedrückt, wie es überall steht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein halbwegs aktueller BMW schwammig fährt, liegt es vielleicht daran, dass das Fahrwerk verschlissen ist.
> Und wenn das Auto bei dir immer extrem untersteuert, liegt es vielleicht  an deiner Fahrweise, einfach mal das Auto nicht überfahren
> Die BMW Modelle sind nahezu immer die sportlichsten Fahrzeuge in der  jeweiligen Klasse, verglichen mit den anderen premium Herstellern.
> Ein 5er ist zwar komfortabel abgestimmt, aber nicht schammig. Dazu auch  bei weitem nicht langsam oder langweilig, wenn man ihn mal flott  bewegt.


Das Fahrwerk war bei dem Auto auf jeden Fall i.O.
Extremes Untersteuern hatte ich auch nicht. Die Kiste hat einfach immer nen bischen geschoben, außer man hat die Brechstange rausgeholt. Und wenn man die Brechstange draußen hatte, dann ging es nur noch quer. Also entweder langweilig oder quer.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ging ja auch um das ESP. Die TC kannst du bei nahezu jedem Fahrzeug einschränken/ausschalten.
> Bei Mercedes ist z.B. bei "ESP OFF" ja nicht mal die TC komplett aus


Bei Benz ist der Unterschied zwischen ESP off und ESP on die Lampe im KI.  Nur im Prüfstandsmodus geht es wirklich aus.


----------



## Seabound (15. April 2016)

Bei mir lässt sich das ESP und die TC in zwei Stufen abschalten. Off ist dann aber auch komplett Off.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim e46 Touring hab ich es nicht aus bekommen. Ich wollte rolling Donuts produzieren, die Elektronik vom Auto aber nicht.  Und ja ich hab auch lange gedrückt, wie es überall steht.



Oder nicht genug Leistung. Wenn du die Taste 3-4sek festhältst ist auf jeden Fall alles aus, bis auf ABS 
Unser Z4 ist E46 Technik und da funktioniert das wunderbar, immer und immer wieder  Burnout BMW Z4 - YouTube



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Brechstange draußen hatte, dann ging es nur noch quer. Also entweder langweilig oder quer.



Das liegt an den Reifen. Wahrscheinlich RFT und/oder Querschnitt <40 ?
 Dann wird der Grenzbereich immer schmaler.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2016)

Nen e46 330 Touring sollte ansich genug Leistung dafür haben, zumal es nass war. Er fängt auch erst an zu burnen, nimmt dann aber die Leistung irgendwann weg sobald man anfängt größere Donuts zu machen.(mit Linksbremsen) Ich habe das auch nicht hinbekommen das die Handbremskontrolle+ESP dauerhaft geleuchtet hat, wie es auf Youtube gezeigt wird. Nur das ESP Symbol war die ganze Zeit an.

Waren Conti SportContact 3 mit 40er Querschnitt. Sollten sich also nicht so fahren. Und ein schmaler Grenzbereich war es ansich auch nicht. Fährt man die Kurve "normal" schiebt er die ganze Zeit. Fährt man die Kurve mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit und lenkt wie ein Verrückter ein, bricht er aus. Wenn das vorbei ist, schiebt man den Rest der Kurve wieder. Das macht nicht mal mein A3 so ausgeprägt, obwohl der dafür viel anfälliger wär.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen e46 330 Touring sollte ansich genug Leistung dafür haben, zumal es nass war. Er fängt auch erst an zu burnen, nimmt dann aber die Leistung irgendwann weg sobald man anfängt größere Donuts zu machen.(mit Linksbremsen) Ich habe das auch nicht hinbekommen das die Handbremskontrolle+ESP dauerhaft geleuchtet hat, wie es auf Youtube gezeigt wird. Nur das ESP Symbol war die ganze Zeit an.



Dann wird irgendwas anderes nicht gestimmt haben. Normal lässt es sich immer deaktivieren.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Waren Conti SportContact 3 mit 40er Querschnitt. Sollten sich also nicht so fahren. Und ein schmaler Grenzbereich war es ansich auch nicht. Fährt man die Kurve "normal" schiebt er die ganze Zeit. Fährt man die Kurve mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit und lenkt wie ein Verrückter ein, bricht er aus. Wenn das vorbei ist, schiebt man den Rest der Kurve wieder. Das macht nicht mal mein A3 so ausgeprägt, obwohl der dafür viel anfälliger wär.



Auch der E46 Touring ?
Da ist klar, dass er immer wieder ins leichte untersteuern fällt, eben aus Sicherheitsgründen. Ein starkes Untersteuern wirst du aber nicht hinbekommen, außer man überfährt das Auto.
Musst dir mal die Sturzwerte der VA angucken, das ist weniger als -0,5Grad, hinten Ca. -1,5Grad. Da ist klar, dass das Auto leicht untersteuert.
Die Coupes sind z.B. immer etwas fahrdynamischer ausgelegt und der Sicherheitsaspekt steht nicht so stark im Vordergrund, die sind dann auch vom Fahrwerk her neutral abgestimmt.
Dein A3 wird deutlich mehr untersteuern, zumindest im Verlauf der Kurve. Die große Masse vorne will einfach irgendwann wieder Richtung Kurvenäußeres drängen. Dem kann man eigentlich nur mit ordentlich Sturz entgegnen.


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2016)

Die Saison für den Subaru ist schon rum... gestern auf der Autobahn gefahren (war recht zügig unterwegs) und bin dann von der Autobahn runter. Irgendwann bemerke ich ein Klopfen, knock knock die Lagerschalen. Karre abgestellt, und später mit de Hänger geholt. Gestern noch fix das Öl abgelassen und es sah aus wie bei den Goldgräbern. Die Lagerschalen haben es hinter sich, somit Lagerschaden. Es wäre jetzt natürlich ein einfaches die Kurbelwelle auf Beschädigung zu Prüfen und dann neue Lagerschalen ein zu bauen. Dann habe ich aber irgendwann wieder Probleme und zwar mit den Kolben wenn ich etwas mehr Leistung fahren will. Also hab ich beschlossen das Jahr einfach mal nicht zu fahren und dafür über den Sommer einen schicken Motor aufzubauen für 400PS +


----------



## JaniZz (16. April 2016)

Würde mich ja ankotzen... 

Woran liegt das? 

Zu viel Leistung?

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## norse (16. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Saison für den Subaru ist schon rum... gestern auf der Autobahn gefahren (war recht zügig unterwegs) und bin dann von der Autobahn runter. Irgendwann bemerke ich ein Klopfen, knock knock die Lagerschalen. Karre abgestellt, und später mit de Hänger geholt. Gestern noch fix das Öl abgelassen und es sah aus wie bei den Goldgräbern. Die Lagerschalen haben es hinter sich, somit Lagerschaden. Es wäre jetzt natürlich ein einfaches die Kurbelwelle auf Beschädigung zu Prüfen und dann neue Lagerschalen ein zu bauen. Dann habe ich aber irgendwann wieder Probleme und zwar mit den Kolben wenn ich etwas mehr Leistung fahren will. Also hab ich beschlossen das Jahr einfach mal nicht zu fahren und dafür über den Sommer einen schicken Motor aufzubauen für 400PS +



och man, na dann drück ihc dir die daumen das der länger hält! Manchmal sind die Subis schon etwas empfindlich ... aber so ist das halt.

Hoffe mein neuer (der hoffentlich bald ankommt!) hält schön lange! Und er ist natürlich wieder im wunderschönen WR Blau  und hat dieses mal endlich nen Turbo


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (16. April 2016)

Wenn das Öl schon glitzert, muss der Motor sowieso bis zur letzten Schraube zerlegt werden, da man alles penibel reinigen muss. Selbst wenn die Kurbelwelle in ordnung ist, reicht es nicht, nur neue Lagerschalen einzusetzen.


----------



## Zoon (16. April 2016)

das liegt am 2.5er Motor wie er halt im europäischen WRX drin ist der ist ziemlich schnell am Limit. Soll er sich den japanischen 2.0 reinsetzen


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2016)

Afair ist der Wagen eh ein Japan-Modell.


----------



## norse (16. April 2016)

Und den 2.5er gabs nur im Hawkeye - also 06-07 und er hat den vorgänger mit 2.0l 

Zumal der WRX mit dem 2.5er sogar recht haltbar ist, der STI macht ein paar Probleme die sich aber beheben lassen. aber egal, dazu gibt es tausende Threads wo das ausdiskutiert wurde was man alles für den Motor tun kann.


----------



## HordyH (16. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich sommerräder und ne kleine Wäsche.


----------



## norse (16. April 2016)

Endlich mal ein Alfa!  Richtig schicker Wagen. Wollte heute auch den wagen endlich waschen ... aber hier ist dauerregen


----------



## HordyH (16. April 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Alfa!  Richtig schicker Wagen. Wollte heute auch den wagen endlich waschen ... aber hier ist dauerregen


Ich finde der 159 ist mit einer der schönsten Alfas und und in der Ti austattung muss man auch optisch nix dran machen, fahrwerk und Felgen passen perfekt.
Als ich angefangen hab mit waschen hat es auch angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## NotAnExit (16. April 2016)

Alfas sind echt schick! Besonders der 159...leider haben wir selbst sehr negative Erfahrungen mit einem 147 Ti gemacht. Also schlimmer gings fast nimmer.


----------



## HordyH (16. April 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Alfas sind echt schick! Besonders der 159...leider haben wir selbst sehr negative Erfahrungen mit einem 147 Ti gemacht. Also schlimmer gings fast nimmer.


Da geb ich dir recht die 147, 156 Reihe hat viele Probleme gemacht besonders beim fahrwerk. Aber ab 159 ,Giulietta und MiTo gab es deutlich zufriedenere Kunden


----------



## dsdenni (16. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab so einen noch nie gesehen, wirklich sehr schön


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auch der E46 Touring ?
> Da ist klar, dass er immer wieder ins leichte untersteuern fällt, eben aus Sicherheitsgründen. Ein starkes Untersteuern wirst du aber nicht hinbekommen, außer man überfährt das Auto.
> Musst dir mal die Sturzwerte der VA angucken, das ist weniger als -0,5Grad, hinten Ca. -1,5Grad. Da ist klar, dass das Auto leicht untersteuert.
> Die Coupes sind z.B. immer etwas fahrdynamischer ausgelegt und der Sicherheitsaspekt steht nicht so stark im Vordergrund, die sind dann auch vom Fahrwerk her neutral abgestimmt.
> Dein A3 wird deutlich mehr untersteuern, zumindest im Verlauf der Kurve. Die große Masse vorne will einfach irgendwann wieder Richtung Kurvenäußeres drängen. Dem kann man eigentlich nur mit ordentlich Sturz entgegnen.


Mein A3 sollte ansich ziemlich untersteuern, allerdings sieht das ein wenig anders aus. Wenn hinten viel Gewicht drin ist, dann macht er das auch. Wenn er hinten aber leer ist und der Tank auch noch leer, dann versucht das Heck auch schonmal zu überholen.
Ich fand den e46 330 Touring trotz "M-Fahrwerk" jetzt nicht so pralle. Ist nen schönes Auto aber nicht übermäßig sportlich. Scheint auch ziemlich beliebt zu sein, ich kenne alleine 3 Leute, die so eine Kiste fahren. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Die Saison für den Subaru ist schon rum...  gestern auf der Autobahn gefahren (war recht zügig unterwegs) und bin  dann von der Autobahn runter. Irgendwann bemerke ich ein Klopfen, knock  knock die Lagerschalen. Karre abgestellt, und später mit de Hänger  geholt. Gestern noch fix das Öl abgelassen und es sah aus wie bei den  Goldgräbern. Die Lagerschalen haben es hinter sich, somit Lagerschaden.  Es wäre jetzt natürlich ein einfaches die Kurbelwelle auf Beschädigung  zu Prüfen und dann neue Lagerschalen ein zu bauen. Dann habe ich aber  irgendwann wieder Probleme und zwar mit den Kolben wenn ich etwas mehr  Leistung fahren will. Also hab ich beschlossen das Jahr einfach mal  nicht zu fahren und dafür über den Sommer einen schicken Motor  aufzubauen für 400PS +


Der hatte doch grade erst Software mit deutlich angezogener Zündung bekommen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... Da würde ich erstmal die Kolben auf klopfene Verbrennung untersuchen, bevor ich einen neuen Motor mit der gleichen Software betreibe. Was auch interessant wäre ob es ein KW Lagerschaden oder Pleullagerschaden ist und die Art des Schadens. Wenn es erst nach der Autobahn Fahrt gehämmert hat, könnte die Fehlerquelle auch in Sachen Schmierung liegen und nicht am Motor oder der Software. Ne neue Ölpumpe braucht er jetzt eh.


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Zu viel Leistung?



Denke zuviel Ladedruck mit dem alten Mapping. Leistung war ja noch im normalen Bereich.



norse schrieb:


> och man, na dann drück ihc dir die daumen das der länger hält! Manchmal sind die Subis schon etwas empfindlich ... aber so ist das halt.



Danke der neue wird definitiv länger halten, trotz deutlich mehr Leistung.



Zoon schrieb:


> das liegt am 2.5er Motor wie er halt im europäischen WRX drin ist der ist ziemlich schnell am Limit. Soll er sich den japanischen 2.0 reinsetzen



Ich habe den japanischen 2.0l, wie jeder Impreza Turbo in meiner Baureihe. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der hatte doch grade erst Software mit deutlich angezogener Zündung bekommen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...



Er hat weniger Zündung im niedrigen Drehzahl Band bekommen und im oberen ist es ebenfalls minimal weniger. Dazu noch deutlich weniger Ladedruck als letzte Saison. Denke er hatte schon vor dem Mapping einen Schaden der nicht hörbar war. Shit happends...


----------



## ASD_588 (16. April 2016)

Würdest du auch ein paar bilder hochladen wo man die Defekten Lagerschalen dan sehen kann?


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (17. April 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Hab so einen noch nie gesehen, wirklich sehr schön



Man muss halt Italiener mögen...


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2016)

Der 159 Sieht einfach toll aus. Wäre er nicht etwas zu eng geschnitten für mich (201cm), hätte ich den auch in meiner Auswahl gehabt. Allein die Scheinwerfer sind für meinen Geschmack überreicht!


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Würdest du auch ein paar bilder hochladen wo man die Defekten Lagerschalen dan sehen kann?



Wenn ich dran denke mach ich es. Heute werden ich mal die Kurbelwelle raus nehmen. Falls ich nicht gescheit dran komme, baue ich den Motor einfach aus.

Edit: Da hab ich wohl noch halb geschlafen, wie soll man an einem Boxer-Motor die Kurbelwelle tauschen ohne ihn auszubauen?


----------



## norse (17. April 2016)

wo ist das Problem? Einfach alles was im Weg ist mit der Flex grob rausschneiden


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Edit: Da hab ich wohl noch halb geschlafen, wie soll man an einem Boxer-Motor die Kurbelwelle tauschen ohne ihn auszubauen?



Man baut das Auto um den Motor weg, dann geht es.


----------



## s-icon (17. April 2016)

Sonntagszeit= Familienausflugszeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man baut das Auto um den Motor weg, dann geht es.



Zum Motor aufbauen muss der Motor eh raus, von daher eigentlich egal. Hatte zwar die Hoffnung ihn notdürftig für dieses Jahr mit neu einpolierter KW und neuen Lagerschalen fahren zu können... aber da ich nicht dran gedacht habe das der Motor komplett neu abgedichtet werden muss wird das zu kostspielig für eine Fudellösung. Somit lass ich es dieses Jahr gut sein, bin ja immerhin 15 Tage und 900 Kilometer gefahren und mach es ordentlich mit neuer NW, neuen NW, Pleuel und Kolben usw... 

Geplant ist: 

STi Schmiedekolben
STi Pleuel 
STi Nockenwellen
2.5L Kurbelwelle
Metallkopfdichtung
APR Stehbolzen 
VF30 Turbolader 

Dann kann ich 350PS/450NM bei 1bar fahren... der Block wäre dann bis 1.6bar ausgelegt, das wären dann 400 bis 440PS und über 550NM. Aber das olle 5 Gang Getriebe macht das nicht mit, also wird er (erstmal) mit Lowboost gefahren.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Sonntagszeit= Familienausflugszeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Auswahl, das links ist ein Wiesmann MF4?


----------



## s-icon (17. April 2016)

Danke
MF4S GT


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2016)

Ich würde dann dein Vehikel in der Mitte nehmen ...für den nächsten Ausflug.  Weiß ist genau meine Farbe.


----------



## keinnick (17. April 2016)

Schöne Garage (der Inhalt )


----------



## tsd560ti (17. April 2016)

Ich würde definitiv den Wiesmann nehmen, der MF3 hat bei mir bleibende Erinnerungen vom Ferien-Praktikum hinterlassen 

Das geilste war die kleine Stückzahl:  "Der hier ist für Lukas Podolski, der hier ist der letzte gebaute MF3, ...."


----------



## s-icon (17. April 2016)

Danke

Der in der Mitte ist meiner, rechts mein Bruder, links mein Vater.

Sehr schade, dass der Wiesmann nicht mehr gebaut wird, hätte gerne einen gekauft.


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2016)

Vielleicht bekommst du da ja noch Gelegenheit dazu. Wiesmann wird ja eventuell neu aufgestellt, wobei ich allerdings am Zeitplan eines neuen Modells für 2016 zweifele.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. April 2016)

Wird dann wieder von BMW zugeliefert und von Hand montiert oder ändern sie das?


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2016)

Motor ist schonmal draussen


----------



## Seabound (17. April 2016)

Ist das ein Linkslenker? 

EDIT: Ich meinte kein Linkslenker?


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2016)

Er hat doch schon desöfteren geschrieben, dass er nen Japan Import hat.


----------



## norse (18. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zum Motor aufbauen muss der Motor eh raus, von daher eigentlich egal. Hatte zwar die Hoffnung ihn notdürftig für dieses Jahr mit neu einpolierter KW und neuen Lagerschalen fahren zu können... aber da ich nicht dran gedacht habe das der Motor komplett neu abgedichtet werden muss wird das zu kostspielig für eine Fudellösung. Somit lass ich es dieses Jahr gut sein, bin ja immerhin 15 Tage und 900 Kilometer gefahren und mach es ordentlich mit neuer NW, neuen NW, Pleuel und Kolben usw...
> 
> Geplant ist:
> 
> ...



Denk ans Getriebe ... ! Thema Verwindung des Gehäuses. Da gibts schon diverse Beiträge und Lösungen dazu. Ansonsten, viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2016)

Bis 450nm verträgt das 2005er Getriebe. Manche meinen sogar bis 500nm, aber darauf will ich mich nicht verlassen. Darum wird der Motor auch erstmal nur auf Sparflamme gefahren.


----------



## Seabound (18. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Er hat doch schon desöfteren geschrieben, dass er nen Japan Import hat.



So genau verfolge ich das hier nicht. Zudem hab ich keine Ahnung, wie oder wo die Japanesen lenken.  

Ich würde mich da auf jeden Fall immer verschalten.


----------



## fatlace (18. April 2016)

jemand ne idee für ne andere Felgenfarbe, und könnte mir das evtl auch faken?
irgendwie hab ich mal wieder lust auf was anderes
hätte ja irgendwie lust auf weiß, aber ich werde mich nach jeder fahrt hassen wen ich das durchziehe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. April 2016)

Mir gefällts.

Aber mal was anderes, 205er Sommerreifen auf nem 75Psigen IV Golf wären übertrieben?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2016)

Neon-Rosa


----------



## Jolly91 (18. April 2016)

Damit würde man das Auto zumindest auch bei stockfinsterer Nacht finden.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2016)

Die Frage ist halt immer was man auf Dauer haben will. Sowas wie (Neon) Grün, Gelb etc. sieht imo  nur die ersten 5 Minuten gut aus.


----------



## fatlace (18. April 2016)

für so extreme knallige farben ist der wagen auch zu hoch, sowas wirkt nur bei sehr tiefen autos gut.
ne idee war dunkel blau, aber da hab ich genau die angst das ich mich relativ schnell dran satt sehe...


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2016)

Ich würde es so lassen. Ist nicht alltäglich aber trotzdem dezent und "alltagstauglich".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> jemand ne idee für ne andere Felgenfarbe, und könnte mir das evtl auch faken?
> irgendwie hab ich mal wieder lust auf was anderes
> hätte ja irgendwie lust auf weiß, aber ich werde mich nach jeder fahrt hassen wen ich das durchziehe
> 
> ...



Würde die Felgen 2-Farbig lackieren lassen. Stern in einer anderen Farbe als das Bett.


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2016)

Ich habe am WE einen Schnapper gemacht, beide Bremssattel + Halter + Beläge (die eh rausfliegen) vom M5/M6 für 113€, da kann man wirklich nichts sagen.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> hätte ja irgendwie lust auf weiß, aber ich werde mich nach jeder fahrt hassen wen ich das durchziehe



Halb so schlimm, wenn man die Karre einmal die Woche wäscht passt das. Ich hab es nie bereut da weiße Felgen auf dunklen Fahrzeugen einfach sehr geil aussehen.


----------



## fatlace (18. April 2016)

wagen wird auch wöchentlich gewaschen, wird ja größtenteils nur noch am wochenende bewegt.
die bremsbeläge sind halt richtig am stauben, da könnte ich echt nach jeder etwas längeren fahrt die felgen sauber machen.

ich glaube zweifarbig würden die felgen noch kleiner wirken lassen, sehen ja jetzt schon eher wie 18er als 19er aus.
hatte aber auch mit dem gedanken gespielt das bett schwarz hochglanz und den stern schwarz matt zu machen, aber die angst das die felgen noch kleiner wirken ist zu groß


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2016)

Ist zwar weder ein Subaru, noch ist der blau, aber wie wäre es mit Gold?


----------



## fatlace (18. April 2016)

glaube das passt nicht zu den felgen, bei bbs würde ich das sofort machen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich glaube zweifarbig würden die felgen noch kleiner wirken lassen, sehen ja jetzt schon eher wie 18er als 19er aus.



Eher umgekehrt, solange das Bett heller als der Stern ist 

Meine VMR V703 sind übriges immer noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## fatlace (18. April 2016)

warum nich die OEM styling 163?
sollten hinten mit etwas mehr sturz ohne bearbeiten der kotflügel passen, fahre jetzt auch 9,5x19 et30 und die styling 163 haben eine et von 27.
muss halt mit der reifenauswahl aufpassen das die nicht zu fett ausfallen.


----------



## dsdenni (18. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eher umgekehrt, solange das Bett heller als der Stern ist
> 
> Meine VMR V703 sind übriges immer noch nicht lieferbar





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese hier? :o sehen sehr nice aus


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> warum nich die OEM styling 163?
> sollten hinten mit etwas mehr sturz ohne bearbeiten der kotflügel passen, fahre jetzt auch 9,5x19 et30 und die styling 163 haben eine et von 27.
> muss halt mit der reifenauswahl aufpassen das die nicht zu fett ausfallen.



Möchte ungern was an der Karosserie machen,hinten nicht über 2Grad Sturz fahren  und benötige Platz für viel Reifen 
Mit den 163ern bin ich zu eingeschränkt, dazu sind die nicht ganz so konkav.
Diese Dimensionen werde ich fahren:

VA 8,5x19 ET40, 235/35 Conti Sportcontact 6
HA 10x19 ET38, 265/30 Conti Sportcontact 6



dsdenni schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Diese hier? :o sehen sehr nice aus



Genau, allerdings in Silber


----------



## fatlace (18. April 2016)

ja gut du hast ein wenig mehr leistung
bei mir tänzelt das heck ja auch gerne mal bei vollgas in kurven, sollte bei dir ne ganze ecke schlimmer sein

je nach gewindefahrwerk solltest du allerdings spurplatten für vorne bereit halten.
bei mir brauchte ich vorne 5mm um die tiefe jetzt fahren zu können, sonnst hätte die feder den reifen berührt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2016)

Ja, die Karre drückt schon ganz anständig. Mittlerweile auch auf 102 Oktan gemappt sowie DKG geflasht 
Denke auch, dass ich schmale Spurplatten benötige. Hab das ST XA.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2016)

Sagt mal jungs, mir kommt es vor als wenn mein Auto bei 100kmh auf der Landstraße nach rechts zieht, wenn ich den Lenker loslasse.
Bei 50kmh merke ich davon nichts.

Ist es normal das bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten die Karre nicht 100% gerade fährt? Wenn ich die Hände am Lenker habe, merke ich davon allerdings nichts. Evtl liegt es auch an der Strecke, die ist vllt nicht ganz eben, aber schwer zu sagen. 
Bitte jetzt keine Diskussion wieso ich die Hände vom Steuer nehme, das ist eher selten und bedarf keine Diskussion jetzt. 

Falls nicht normal, was kann es sein?
Reifen sind auch gerade ganz frisch ausgewuchtet drauf. 
Demnächst ist eh eine Inspektion angesagt, aber trotzdem interessiert mich das jetzt schon mal :b


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2016)

Passiert das auch wenn du auskuppelst?
Ich habe mal gehört das sowas durchaus einen Einfluss haben kann und bei Fronttrieblern anscheinend normal ist.
Frage erübrigt sich, wenn du eine Automatik/DSG hast. 

Ich würde das noch mal auf einer ebenen Strecke und ausgekuppelt kontrollieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Falls nicht normal, was kann es sein?



Eine Achsvermessung schafft Abhilfe


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt mal jungs, mir kommt es vor als wenn mein Auto bei 100kmh auf der Landstraße nach rechts zieht, wenn ich den Lenker loslasse.
> Bei 50kmh merke ich davon nichts.
> 
> Ist es normal das bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten die Karre nicht 100% gerade fährt? Wenn ich die Hände am Lenker habe, merke ich davon allerdings nichts. Evtl liegt es auch an der Strecke, die ist vllt nicht ganz eben, aber schwer zu sagen.
> ...


Wenn du ein Rennfahrwerk hast, dann ist das normal.
Wenn du ein Straßenfahrwerk hast, ist das nicht normal. 

Luftdruck kontrolliert? Würde ich als erstes machen. Bei einer Fahrwerksvermessung muss nicht unbedingt was rauskommen. Teilweise ziehen Autos auch, wenn die Karosse oder der Vorder-/Hinterachsträger von Werk aus grade so im Tolleranzbereich sind.

Kannst ja bei der Inspektion gleich mal mit Vermessen lassen. Ohne Einstellarbeiten sollte das irgendwo bei 100-120€ liegen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eine Achsvermessung schafft Abhilfe



Wie aufwendig ist denn eine Achsvermessung? (Zeit und somit Kosten die entstehen?) 

Ich mag ungern unnötig Geld ausgeben für eine Sache die wirklich kaum stört 


Edit:

@ Badfrag

Ein Straßenfahrwerk natürlich  (um genau zu sein, das komfortabelste was Audi beim A3 zu bieten hat, Ambiente-Fahrwerk was leider fast so hoch wie ein Bus ist )


Naja Reifendruck brauch ich nicht kontrollieren, sollte alles passen. Reifen sind gerade erst aufgezogen worden


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja Reifendruck brauch ich nicht kontrollieren, sollte alles passen. Reifen sind gerade erst aufgezogen worden


Und weil die grade aufgezogen sind, ist es unmöglich das du dir einen Nagel reingefahren hast? Reifendruck ist das erste, was man kontrolliert, wenn ein Auto zieht. Wenn man das selber auf die Reihe bekommt, ist es sogar kostenlos!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2016)

Ich zahle für eine Achsvermessung 60€, wobei das schon relativ günstig ist.


----------



## HordyH (18. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich zahle für eine Achsvermessung 60€, wobei das schon relativ günstig ist.


Bei uns kostet die auch um die 65-70 Euro


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich zahle für eine Achsvermessung 60€, wobei das schon relativ günstig ist.


Naja, Reifen.com macht das hier schon ab 25€ Reifenhandler in Frankfurt Bockenheim | reifencom GmbH
Allerdings, nur das Vermessen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2016)

Da gibt es dann bestimmt Qualitätsarbeit! Einstellen wird da über das hinterlegen von Papier hinter den Messkopf erledigt.  

Eine *fachgerecht* durchgeführte Fahrwerksvermessung ohne Einstellarbeiten dauert ~1 Stunde. 25€ pro Stunde in der Werkstatt... ...schrauben beim roten Kreuz? 

Diese ganzen extra billig Vermessungen sparen sich meist die notwendigen Vorarbeiten komplett. Geiz ist nicht geil, im Kfz Bereich schonmal gar nicht. Die meisten beurteilen ja den Erfolg einer Fahrwerksvermessung daran, ob das Lenkrad hinterher grade steht.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2016)

Und wieder erzählst du mal wieder Stuss. 
Du warst nie bei denen und warum soll ne Achsvermessung ne Stunde dauern?
Es geht um das reine Vermessen und das dauert keine Stunde. 
Frage mich auch woher du weisst wie ne Werkstatt in der du noch nie warst, eine Achsvermessung durchführt. 
Aber wenn bei euch ne reine Achsvermessung schon so lange dauert, braucht ihr fürs Räder wechseln bestimmt auch ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## HordyH (18. April 2016)

Ich gebe es ungern zu aber ich gebe the Bad frag recht...und er meint bestimmt 1h mit einstellarbeiten. So wie es sich gehört...habe bis jetzt noch kein Fahrwerk vermessen was 100% gestimmt hat. Und was nützt einem da die Vermessung wenn man nicht gleich mit Alles korrekt einstellt. Aufbauen...feststellen das es nicht stimmt...abbauen...dem Kunden sagen stimmt nicht und dann später nochmal aufbauen um nochmal zuvermessen um es letztlich doch einzustellen ?!


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wieder erzählst du mal wieder Stuss.
> Du warst nie bei denen und warum soll ne Achsvermessung ne Stunde dauern?
> Es geht um das reine Vermessen und das dauert keine Stunde.
> Frage mich auch woher du weisst wie ne Werkstatt in der du noch nie warst, eine Achsvermessung durchführt.
> Aber wenn bei euch ne reine Achsvermessung schon so lange dauert, braucht ihr fürs Räder wechseln bestimmt auch ne halbe Stunde.



Nur mal ne kurze Beschreibung, was bei einer Achsvermessung gemacht werden muss:
-Fahrwerksgelenke auf Spiel prüfen
-Reifenluftdruck prüfen
-Reifenverschleißbild prüfen
-Fahrzeug nach Herstellervorschriften beladen
-Einstellwerte ermitteln
-Messstand einrichten
-Felgenschlagkompensation
-Niveaumessung
-Kugelpunktlage ermitteln
-Eingangsvermessung
(-Lenkgetriebemittelstellung arretieren)(bei Kugelumlauflenkung)
(-Einstellarbeiten)
-Ausgangsvermessung
-Messstand abbauen
-Probefahrt

Du machst das ordnungsgemäß in unter 1 Stunde? Will ich sehen.  Einfach die Dinger an die Seite frickeln und nen bischen dran rumdrehen frei nach Schnauze kann jeder Pfuscher. Nur das es dann sonstwie steht ist auch klar. Am geilsten ist wenn ein Auto mit total krum abgefahrenen Reifen trotzdem vermessen wird. Macht man dann neue Reifen drauf, zieht er direkt in den Graben. 

Denkst du die berechnen dir nur das "reine" Vermessen und alle anderen Arbeiten werden für lau gemacht? Die Werkstatt bleibt aber nicht lange am Markt.

Je nach Fahrwerk kann das Einstellen vom Sturz an 1 Achse auch schonmal 1 Stunde dauern. Ist nicht immer mit 1 Schraube lösen und nen bischen drehen getan. Auch gut ist, wenn man den Vorderachsträger neu auf die Fahrzeugmittelachse ausrichten muss z.B. nach Motor aus-/einbau.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2016)

Das letzte Mal ist schon etwas her, aber das war nachdem ich neue Räder draufgekriegt habe.
Hat nicht mal ne Stunde mit einstellen gedauert.
Das jemand das Fahrzeug belädt, habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen.
Wahrscheinlich ging es auch schneller, weil die Räder halt neu waren.
Aber die reine Zeit zum Vermessen war vielleicht ne halbe Stunde.
Der Rest dann halt einstellen und erklären was er da macht.
Und es ging mir auch um den Preis fürs reine Vermessen, es gibt Autos, da braucht nichts eingestellt werden.
Mit allen Arbeiten waren es auch 60 oder 70€.
War meine ich auch teurer, wegen Sturzeinstellung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das jemand das Fahrzeug belädt, habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen.


Dann kann man sich bei eine McPherson Achse die Sturzeinstellung z.B. komplett sparen. Ist hinterher eh falsch.

McPherson -> Niveau verändert Sturz -> Beladung verändert Niveau -> Einstellung bei falschem Niveau(Beladung) -> Sturz Einstellung falsch. So simpel.

Wenn dein Auto nicht angemessen beladen wurde, dann haben die eventuell die korrekte Einstellung total verdreht.  Da lohnt es sich ein paar Euro zu sparen. Es wird nicht bei allen Autos im leeren Zustand vermessen, ist halt so.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2016)

Wie hoch ist denn die Beladung?
Weil wenn wenn die zu niedrig ist, dann passt es ja nicht wenn ich mein Auto voll belade.
Und ist sie zu hoch, dann passt es nicht wenn ich alleine fahre.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2016)

Ich sollte ja Bilder posten wenn ich den Motor auseinander nehme. Dies ist heute geschehen, in der Ölwanne lagen richtige Brocken drin. Somit wird die Ölwanne erneuert, das Sieb in der Ölwanne, der Ölkühler muss ebenfalls ersetzt werden. Der Block und die Köpfe werden im Ultraschallbad gereinigt. Ging eigentlich recht einfach ihn auseinander zu bauen... hier und da werden noch ein paar Teile direkt mit erneuert. Aber dazu mehr wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## HordyH (19. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Beladung?
> Weil wenn wenn die zu niedrig ist, dann passt es ja nicht wenn ich mein Auto voll belade.
> Und ist sie zu hoch, dann passt es nicht wenn ich alleine fahre.


Gute messsoftware gibt dir das vor (Herstellerangaben )


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2016)

Dann sollte man doch der guten Messsoftware auch sagen können, dass das Auto gerade leer ist.


----------



## HordyH (19. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man doch der guten Messsoftware auch sagen können, dass das Auto gerade leer ist.


Die Einstellwerte denkt sich ja nicht der Hersteller der Messtechnik aus. Die gibt der fzg Hersteller vor, also kann die messsoftware garnicht wissen welche Werte für ein leeres und welche für ein beladenes fzg gelten.


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die Beladung?
> Weil wenn wenn die zu niedrig ist, dann passt es ja nicht wenn ich mein Auto voll belade.
> Und ist sie zu hoch, dann passt es nicht wenn ich alleine fahre.



Bei BMW war irgendwas mit 75 Kilo auf dem Fahrersitz + 75 (oder waren es 50?) Kilo im Kofferraum. Als ich beim 8er das Fahrwerk modifiziert habe, hat das Vermessen um die 90-100€ gekostet.

@Riverna: Was hat die Maschine für eine Bohrung? Das sieht ja übel aus, was da in der Wanne drin ist.


----------



## norse (19. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich sollte ja Bilder posten wenn ich den Motor auseinander nehme. Dies ist heute geschehen, in der Ölwanne lagen richtige Brocken drin. Somit wird die Ölwanne erneuert, das Sieb in der Ölwanne, der Ölkühler muss ebenfalls ersetzt werden. Der Block und die Köpfe werden im Ultraschallbad gereinigt. Ging eigentlich recht einfach ihn auseinander zu bauen... hier und da werden noch ein paar Teile direkt mit erneuert. Aber dazu mehr wenn es soweit ist.


bin schon manchmal neidisch was du alles machst / kannst / zutraust! Täte ich auch gern können.  hab immer wieder Respekt vor Leuten die so nen Motor mal einfach auseinander nehmen und wieder aufbauen.


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2016)

Steht mir gegen Ende des Jahres auch noch bevor...


----------



## dsdenni (19. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Steht mir gegen Ende des Jahres auch noch bevor...


Ein rebuild um alles frisch zu machen?


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2016)

Ja, Motor raus, neuabdichten, Verschleissteile tauschen (Kettenspanner, ....) ggf. etwas tunen.


----------



## s-icon (19. April 2016)

Soll ja niemand denken, dass ich nur europäische Fahrzeuge fahre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (19. April 2016)

Schöner Ami-Wagen, vorallem der Sound


----------



## Iconoclast (19. April 2016)

Sehr geiles Teil. Das sind noch Fahrzeuge mit Seele.


----------



## turbosnake (19. April 2016)

Darunter steckt einiges an Mercedes E-Klasse-Technik (W210), also doch auch europäisch.
Sind die Überbleibsel von DaimlerChrysler.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Riverna: Was hat die Maschine für eine Bohrung? Das sieht ja übel aus, was da in der Wanne drin ist.



92.06mm wird aufgebohrt auf 93.00mm. 



norse schrieb:


> bin schon manchmal neidisch was du alles machst / kannst / zutraust! Täte ich auch gern können.  hab immer wieder Respekt vor Leuten die so nen Motor mal einfach auseinander nehmen und wieder aufbauen.



Naja wäre schon traurig wenn ich als KfZler es nicht könnte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Naja wäre schon traurig wenn ich als KfZler es nicht könnte.


Und wieso tun sich dann so viele beim getriebe derartig schwer?  Mit meinem passat hab ich damals eine größere werkstatt/händler aufsuchen müssen und die haben die getriebe-reperatur auch nicht auf anhieb hin bekommen. (war nach dem 1. versuch richtig und nach dem 2. minimalst undicht) Die anderen wollten nur das ganze ding tauschen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Naja wäre schon traurig wenn ich als KfZler es nicht könnte.


Als Nicht-KFZler und Student eines Maschinenbau-nahen Studiengangs war es recht interessant das mal live zu machen (an meinem alten Corsa),  mit einem entsprechenden "So wird's gemacht"-Buch und meinem Opa als Hilfe war die ZKD recht entspannt gemacht. Naja, an meinem Ibi schraub ich jetz erstmal nicht rum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wieso tun sich dann so viele beim getriebe derartig schwer?  Mit meinem passat hab ich damals eine größere werkstatt/händler aufsuchen müssen und die haben die getriebe-reperatur auch nicht auf anhieb hin bekommen. (war nach dem 1. versuch richtig und nach dem 2. minimalst undicht) Die anderen wollten nur das ganze ding tauschen.



Wer tut sich damit schwer? Also wir bei Daimler bauen Getriebe auch auseinander...

Meistens tauschen wir aber das Getriebe, weil die Reparatur teurer als das Tauschgetriebe ist. Wenn die dicken Brocken unten drin liegen, dann muss innen quasi alles ersetzt werden.
Ist es nur 1 Lager, was Geräusche macht, kann man das durchaus ersetzen. Problem ist oft das Spezialwerkzeug, was man alles haben muss.  Für eine umfangreichere Instandsetzung eines Getriebes kann man schonmal Werkzeug für einige 1000€ kaufen. Für kleinere Werkstätten lohnt sich das niemals, deswegen schaffen die nix an.

Getriebearbeiten sind sehr intensiv von der Zeit her. Und wenn ich alleine schon 3000€ Arbeitslohn da reinheize, kann man auch gleich nen neues Getriebe nehmen. Ist man dann besser dran, weil es darauf 2 Jahre Gewährleistung gibt und alles neu ist.



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Als Nicht-KFZler und Student eines  Maschinenbau-nahen Studiengangs war es recht interessant das mal live zu  machen (an meinem alten Corsa),  mit einem entsprechenden "So wird's  gemacht"-Buch und meinem Opa als Hilfe war die ZKD recht entspannt  gemacht. Naja, an meinem Ibi schraub ich jetz erstmal nicht rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hat da wer mit Schmirgelpapier rübergerockt?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat da wer mit Schmirgelpapier rübergerockt?



Mmmh, das war zwar der aus der KFZ-Innung hier (du erinnerst dich vllt, Corsa B, BJ 99, 1.0l 54PS), aber eigentlich war der Motor vorher nicht offen (zumindest mir nicht bekannt, war ja das Bremsen-Übungsfahrzeug, ABS abschaltbar gewesen, etc...). Naja, ich hab für die Schrottkiste noch 500€ bekommen bei Inzahlungnahme...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2016)

Das sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als wenn da einer die Oberseite von dem Block geschmirgelt hat bei der Reparatur. 
Totsünde!  Bester Weg den Motor auf die gleiche Art sterben zu lassen wie Riverna's Motor. Lagerschaden vorprogrammiert.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (19. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als wenn da einer die Oberseite von dem Block geschmirgelt hat bei der Reparatur.
> Totsünde!  Bester Weg den Motor auf die gleiche Art sterben zu lassen wie Riverna's Motor. Lagerschaden vorprogrammiert.



Die Oberfläche des Blocks und des Zylinderkopfs habe ich schon x-mal geschmirgelt, zum Beispiel bei einem Wechsel der Zylinderkopfdichtung. Es gibt kein Problem, solange man passendes Schmirgelpapier nutzt und dieses um ein planes Objekt nach Wahl legt.
Natürlich ist es schöner, zum Beispiel bei einer Revision beide Flächen um 1/10mm zu planen (oder mehr, je nach Anliegen), aber eine Notwendigkeit ist das nicht.

Bezüglich Rivernas Motor: Sehr schade. Aber ich sagte gleich, dass selbst wenn man bei einem Boxermotor die Kurbelwelle ausbauen könnte ohne den Motor komplett zu zerlegen, es sehr wahrscheinlich damit nicht gemacht wäre.
Ein Lagerschaden ist eigentlich der schlimmste Schaden den es gibt bei einem Motor. Es gibt zwar Fälle, in denen es reicht jediglich neue Lagerschalen einzubauen, aber dieses nur verbunden mit viel Glück. In der Regel hat die Ölpumpe das Material schon durch den ganzen Motor gepumpt und man muss in der Folge den Motor bis zur letzten Schraube zerlegen und alles reinigen und überprüfen. Ansonsten ist ein neuer Schaden innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Folge.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wieso tun sich dann so viele beim getriebe derartig schwer?  Mit meinem passat hab ich damals eine größere werkstatt/händler aufsuchen müssen und die haben die getriebe-reperatur auch nicht auf anhieb hin bekommen. (war nach dem 1. versuch richtig und nach dem 2. minimalst undicht) Die anderen wollten nur das ganze ding tauschen.



Ob sich andere damit schwer tun kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich kann auch Getriebe auseinander bauen und wieder zusammen bauen. Im Betrieb wird das nur selten bis nie gemacht, da es sich finanziell nicht lohnt. Ein Austauschgetriebe ist da in den meisten Fällen günstiger.



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Als Nicht-KFZler und Student eines Maschinenbau-nahen Studiengangs war es recht interessant das mal live zu machen (an meinem alten Corsa),  mit einem entsprechenden "So wird's gemacht"-Buch und meinem Opa als Hilfe war die ZKD recht entspannt gemacht. Naja, an meinem Ibi schraub ich jetz erstmal nicht rum



Es ist schon ein wenig schwerer als eine Zylinderkopfdichtung. Ich ziehe die Kolben raus (heute passiert) lager die Kurbelwelle neu usw. Quasi ein kompletter Neuaufbau des Motors. Der Motor hat im Grunde dann mit der Ausgangsbasis nicht mehr viel gemeinsam. Ist aber auch das erste mal das ist einen Motor so genau und kostenintensiv aufbaue... würde ein normaler Kunde vermutlich nie machen. Da hört es bei Zylinderkopfdichtungen auf, alles andere wird teuerer als ein ATM.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Die Oberfläche des Blocks und des Zylinderkopfs habe ich schon x-mal geschmirgelt, zum Beispiel bei einem Wechsel der Zylinderkopfdichtung. Es gibt kein Problem, solange man passendes Schmirgelpapier nutzt und dieses um ein planes Objekt nach Wahl legt.
> Natürlich ist es schöner, zum Beispiel bei einer Revision beide Flächen um 1/10mm zu planen (oder mehr, je nach Anliegen), aber eine Notwendigkeit ist das nicht.


Es ist egal um was du das Schmirgelpapier legst oder was für welches du nimmst. Fakt ist das der Quarzsand sich vom Papier ablöst und in den Motor kommt. Dann gibt es relativ "schnell" einen Lagerschaden oder die Lager werden schon vorgeschädigt. Direkt nach dem Wechsel knallt es nicht beim Anlassen, das kommt erst etliche Kilometer später.

Quarzsand ist härter als die Kurbelwelle oder die Lagerschalen. Kann man schön sehen, wenn man einen Motor mit Lagerschaden auseinandernimmt. In dem zerstörten Lager kann man nichts mehr erkennen aber in den anderen Lagern kann man die Krümel vom Schmigelpapier wiederfinden. Die Krümel sind nämlich größer als das Lagerspiel, deswegen verweilen die solange in der Lagerschale, bis die kaputt ist.
Es gibt so viel bessere Methoden den Rotz zu entfernen als den Motor kaputt zu schmirgeln.

PS: Schmirgeln ist bei keinem Hersteller am Motor erlaubt...


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist egal um was du das Schmirgelpapier legst oder was für welches du nimmst. Fakt ist das der Quarzsand sich vom Papier ablöst und in den Motor kommt. Dann gibt es relativ "schnell" einen Lagerschaden oder die Lager werden schon vorgeschädigt. Direkt nach dem Wechsel knallt es nicht beim Anlassen, das kommt erst etliche Kilometer später.
> 
> Quarzsand ist härter als die Kurbelwelle oder die Lagerschalen. Kann man schön sehen, wenn man einen Motor mit Lagerschaden auseinandernimmt. In dem zerstörten Lager kann man nichts mehr erkennen aber in den anderen Lagern kann man die Krümel vom Schmigelpapier wiederfinden. Die Krümel sind nämlich größer als das Lagerspiel, deswegen verweilen die solange in der Lagerschale, bis die kaputt ist.
> Es gibt so viel bessere Methoden den Rotz zu entfernen als den Motor kaputt zu schmirgeln.
> ...



War nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema und ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Du bleibst sicher unentrückbar bei deiner Meinung. Bisher kam noch keiner zurück mit einem Lagerschaden. Außerdem kann man auch abkleben.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> PS: Schmirgeln ist bei keinem Hersteller am Motor erlaubt...



Ach herrje. Welchen guten Schrauber interessiert denn, was laut der Hersteller alles verboten und alles erlaubt ist?
Die freuen sich sicherlich, wenn du gleich einen neuen Block kaufst. 

Was machst du denn, wenn z.B. Reste der Ventildeckeldichtung festgebacken am Zylinderkopf sitzen? Ich nehme da meist einen Schaber und danach feines Schleifpapier. Je nachdem wie kritisch der Kopf aufgebaut ist, wird abgeklept. 
Da entsteht kein Lagerschaden in der Folge. Auch nicht viel später. Außer natürlich, jemand hat wirklich Mist gebaut.
PS: Also deine Theorie, die halte ich für absoluten Unsinn. Das macht man immerhin schon seit Adam und Eva so. Ein Schaden resultiert dann, wenn jemand rumschleift wie ein Irrer und alles in den Motor rieseln lässt. Nicht aber, wenn jemand weiß was er da tut.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2016)

Man nimmt eine ganz weiche Drahtbürste und einen Akkuschrauber mit einstellbarer Drehzahl. Rumschleifen mit Schleifpapier würde ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2016)

Wie kommt man überhaupt darauf, eine geplante Fläche mit Schleifpapier anzuschleifen 
Verstehen könnte ich es noch, wenn man die Flächen mit einem Abziehstein/Ölstein abzieht, aber nicht mit Schleifpapier


----------



## Zeiss (20. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Ach herrje. Welchen guten Schrauber  interessiert denn, was laut der Hersteller alles verboten und alles  erlaubt ist?



Einen *guten *Schrauber interessiert es sehr wohl......

Und so sehr es mir auch wehtut, aber TheBadFrag hat an dieser Stelle absolut Recht.



Riverna schrieb:


> Man nimmt eine ganz weiche Drahtbürste und einen Akkuschrauber mit einstellbarer Drehzahl. Rumschleifen mit Schleifpapier würde ich auch nicht machen.



Genau das.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein wenig schwerer als eine Zylinderkopfdichtung. Ich ziehe die Kolben raus (heute passiert) lager die Kurbelwelle neu usw. Quasi ein kompletter Neuaufbau des Motors. Der Motor hat im Grunde dann mit der Ausgangsbasis nicht mehr viel gemeinsam. [...]


Ist mir schon klar, so was würde ich mir auch erstmal nicht zutrauen ^^ Hab ich weder Wissen noch Platz noch Werkzeuge dafür und ich hätte zu viel Schiss das was kaputt geht 

Zum Thema schleifen: Ich war es nicht! (Und mein Opa macht so was nicht...) Insofern, keine Ahnung...


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie kommt man überhaupt darauf, eine geplante Fläche mit Schleifpapier anzuschleifen
> Verstehen könnte ich es noch, wenn man die Flächen mit einem Abziehstein/Ölstein abzieht, aber nicht mit Schleifpapier




Die Fläche bleibt auch plan. Außer natürlich, du würdest das Schleifpapier direkt in die Finger nehmen und so schleifen...

Also tu doch jetzt bitte nicht so auf oberschlau bzw. als ob ich der Dumme wäre, nur weil das für dich und andere hier unverständlich ist. Es geht auch nicht darum, minutenlang drüber zu schleifen. Relativ kurz drüber und fertig. Außer der Block ist aus einem Material wo das nicht angebracht ist. Zum Beispiel bei einem Graugussblock ist das völlig unproblematisch.
Man schleift auch die Aufnahmen für die Pleuellager in den Pleuel, die Aufnahmen für die Hauptlager im Block kurz mit Schleifpapier ab, damit sie wieder perfekt sauber sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Also tu doch jetzt bitte nicht so auf oberschlau bzw. als ob ich der Dumme wäre, nur weil das für dich und andere hier unverständlich ist.



Anscheinend schon, denn keiner außer dir schleift mit Schleifpapier am offenen Motor rum 
Wie stellst du denn sicher, dass nix in die Zylinder/Ölbohrungen oder Schacht der Steuerkette rieselt ?


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Gestern den Luftfilter gewechselt, Zigarrettenkippen drin gefunden. Frag mich echt wie die da rein gekommen sind....

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Anscheinend schon, denn keiner außer dir schleift mit Schleifpapier am offenen Motor rum
> Wie stellst du denn sicher, dass nix in die Zylinder/Ölbohrungen oder Schacht der Steuerkette rieselt ?



Deine Frage habe ich doch schon in zwei Beiträgen beantwortet bzw. findest du diese dort beantwortet. Ich habe auch lange in der Motoreninstandsetzung gearbeitet.
Wieviele Motoren hast du in deinem Leben denn schon gemacht? Einen, zwei, fünf, zehn, hundert, zweihundert, oder soviele wie ich?
Aber ich wiederhole es gerne noch einmal: Abkleben! Mit ordentlichem Klebeband. Dieses saugst du danach ab und ziehst es wieder los. Einfacher geht es nicht. Das Abkleben kann je nach Motor natürlich etwas dauern, da man logischerweise penibelst abkleben muss, aber dann kann man in Ruhe arbeiten.
Außerdem kann man nicht pauschal sagen, wo man mit Schleifpapier ran kann und wo nicht. Ich wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen, dass die pauschale Aussage von Badfrag falsch ist, dass so in der Folge früher oder später ein Lagerschaden entsteht.
Und was heißt keiner außer mir. Hier im Thread vielleicht keiner außer mir. Aber weißt du, wie es anderswo funktioniert und abläuft? Anscheinend nicht...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan;8168581[... schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch lange in der Motoreninstandsetzung gearbeitet. [...]


Ach DU hast meinen Motor so verunstaltet


----------



## XE85 (20. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Gestern den Luftfilter gewechselt, Zigarrettenkippen  drin gefunden. Frag mich echt wie die da rein gekommen sind....



Werden wohl welche der tausdenden sein die täglich, obwohl verboten, während dem Fahren aus dem Auto geworfen werden. Ärgert mich auch immer wenn mal wider so Ding, of auch noch im brennenden Zustand, vor mir aus dem Auto geworfen wird.


----------



## dsdenni (20. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Gestern den Luftfilter gewechselt, Zigarrettenkippen drin gefunden. Frag mich echt wie die da rein gekommen sind....
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


Dein Auto kriegt Lungenkrebs (Ansaugbrückenkrebs) [emoji4][emoji13]  sorry musste sein. Aber gibt schon koriose Dinge die da manchmal in den Kasten reinkommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. April 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Werden wohl welche der tausdenden sein die täglich, obwohl verboten, während dem Fahren aus dem Auto geworfen werden. Ärgert mich auch immer wenn mal wider so Ding, of auch noch im brennenden Zustand, vor mir aus dem Auto geworfen wird.



Diese Leute hasse ich auch extrem, am liebsten Überholen und vor demjenigen ausm Fenster scheißen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Ich habe auch lange in der Motoreninstandsetzung gearbeitet.



Für Schiffsdiesel oder was  ? Die können das sicherlich ab.
Ich würde zumindest keinen an meine Motoren lassen, der meint da mit Schleifpapier hantieren zu müssen.



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Aber ich wiederhole es gerne noch einmal: Abkleben! Mit ordentlichem Klebeband. Dieses saugst du danach ab und ziehst es wieder los. Einfacher geht es nicht. Das Abkleben kann je nach Motor natürlich etwas dauern, da man logischerweise penibelst abkleben muss, aber dann kann man in Ruhe arbeiten.



Und du klebst lieber ewig lange ab und hast dann immer noch die Gefahr, dass dir was in die Motorkomponenten rieselt und diese beschädigt/zerstört anstatt ein anderes Wekzeug zu verwenden, bei dem die Gefahr auf einen Schaden wesentlich geringer ist (z.B. Schaber+Reiniger) ? 



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen, dass die pauschale Aussage von Badfrag falsch ist, dass so in der Folge früher oder später ein Lagerschaden entsteht.



Ist sie nicht. Kommen Schleifkörner in einen modernen Kurbel- oder Ventiltrieb werden diese zu Schäden führen. 



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Und was heißt keiner außer mir. Hier im Thread vielleicht keiner außer mir. Aber weißt du, wie es anderswo funktioniert und abläuft? Anscheinend nicht...



Anscheinend doch, zumindest bei den Motorenbauern die ich kenne/mir bekannt sind würde das keiner machen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Meistens tauschen wir aber das Getriebe, weil die Reparatur teurer als das Tauschgetriebe ist.





Riverna schrieb:


> Ob sich andere damit schwer tun kann ich nicht  beurteilen, ich kann auch Getriebe auseinander bauen und wieder zusammen  bauen. Im Betrieb wird das nur selten bis nie gemacht, da es sich  finanziell nicht lohnt. Ein Austauschgetriebe ist da in den meisten  Fällen günstiger.


Wo bekommt ihr eure getriebe her? Aus indien? 
Also für meinen 2001er passat sollte ein austausch-getriebe laut werkstatt,soweit ich mich erinnern kann, 4000€ mit allem drum und dran kosten. (das hätte wohl den restwert überstiegen)
Die reine reperatur meines getriebes kam mich glaub ich 1500€ wobei noch der aus- bzw. einbau und eine neue kupplung (die alte war eh platt) dazu gekommen ist. Damit lag ich bei ca. 2500€.
Was macht ihr also, das die reperatur teurer ist als ein neues? Oder redet ihr von einer generalüberholung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> War nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema und ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Du bleibst sicher unentrückbar bei deiner Meinung. Bisher kam noch keiner zurück mit einem Lagerschaden. Außerdem kann man auch abkleben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm, jeder gute Schrauber hält sich an die Vorgaben vom Hersteller.  Einfach frei nach Schnauze arbeiten geht nunmal nicht.

Wenn irgendwas daran festhängt, dann nehme ich Dichtungsentferner, sprühe das ein, warte 10 Minuten und jage meinen Azubi mit einem durchgeschnittenen Keilriemen durch die Halle(optional), dann mit einem Hartplastik Scharber runterschieben und mit einem Lappen hinterher wischen. Einmal Reiniger hinterher sprühen und gut. Wenn was mal so gar nicht abgeht, dann nimmt man eine Messing Drahtbürste und einen Akkuschrauber.
So trägt man kein Material ab und krümelt keinen Quarzsand in den Motor.
Der für uns freigegebene Dichtungsentferner ist so ein Zeugs von Loctite, Nummer hab ich so nicht im Kopf. Da sollte man schon aufpassen, wo man den hinsprüht, der macht alles nicht metallische kurz und klein. Andere Dichtungsentferner taugen teilweise 0 und stinken nur die Bude voll.

PS: Meine Theorie ist nicht meine Theorie, sondern es gibt von der Daimler AG ein schönes 3 seitiges Dokument, was die Auswirkungen von Schmirgeln am Motor erläutert. Sind sogar schöne Beispielbilder dabei. Gab vor einiger Zeit sogar mal eine Serviceinformation darüber, die jeder Werkstattmitarbeiter zu lesen hat.




DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Die Fläche bleibt auch plan. Außer  natürlich, du würdest das Schleifpapier direkt in die Finger nehmen und  so schleifen...
> 
> Also tu doch jetzt bitte nicht so auf oberschlau bzw. als ob ich der  Dumme wäre, nur weil das für dich und andere hier unverständlich ist. Es  geht auch nicht darum, minutenlang drüber zu schleifen. Relativ kurz  drüber und fertig. Außer der Block ist aus einem Material wo das nicht  angebracht ist. Zum Beispiel bei einem Graugussblock ist das völlig  unproblematisch.
> Man schleift auch die Aufnahmen für die Pleuellager in den Pleuel, die  Aufnahmen für die Hauptlager im Block kurz mit Schleifpapier ab, damit  sie wieder perfekt sauber sind.


Wie kann die Fläche plan bleiben, wenn du Material abträgst? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Ich habe an Schleifpapier keine Tiefenzustellung um überall gleichmäßig zu schmirgeln auf so einer großen Fläche.

Aufnahmen für Pleullager schleifen? WTF?
Dir ist hoffentlich schon bewust das die Maschinen, die Lagersitze Fräsen/Bohren/Ausspindeln/Honen/Whatever eine Rundlaufgenauigkeit von 0,001-0,002mm haben? Mit einem 400er Schmirgelpapier schaffst du es problemlos pro Hub 0,01mm abzutragen... Warum fertigen die im Werk eigentlich so genau? Die können die Lagersitze ja auch einfach schmirgeln. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo bekommt ihr eure getriebe her? Aus indien?
> Also für meinen 2001er passat sollte ein austausch-getriebe laut  werkstatt,soweit ich mich erinnern kann, 4000€ mit allem drum und dran  kosten. (das hätte wohl den restwert überstiegen)
> Die reine reperatur meines getriebes kam mich glaub ich 1500€ wobei noch  der aus- bzw. einbau und eine neue kupplung (die alte war eh platt)  dazu gekommen ist. Damit lag ich bei ca. 2500€.
> Was macht ihr also, das die reperatur teurer ist als ein neues? Oder redet ihr von einer generalüberholung?


GLC Hannover oder wenns da nicht vorrätig ist aus Germersheim. 
Es kommt ja extrem drauf an wie das Getriebe kaputt gegangen ist und vorallem was es für ein Getriebe ist.

So ein 0815 Schaltgetriebe lohnt eventuell noch aber einen Automaten zu zerlegen ist oft nicht sehr sinnvoll. Teilweise gibt es für das Zerlegen und wieder montieren von einem Automatikgetriebe im ausgebauten Zustand schon über 1 Tag Zeit. Dazu kommt noch A+E vom Getriebe, die Teile, Diagnose und Kleinigkeiten. Nachher zahlt man dann für die Reparatur 3700€ und für ein neues Getriebe 4000€. Da fällt die Entscheidung nicht schwer.



Amon schrieb:


> Gestern den Luftfilter gewechselt, Zigarrettenkippen  drin gefunden. Frag mich echt wie die da rein gekommen sind....


Dein Auto raucht heimlich!


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für Schiffsdiesel oder was  ?



Der war gut. Fast alles.
Vom kleinen standard PKW Motor bis zum Pagani Zonda Motor. Am Motor des Veyron hing ich zum Beispiel auch schon mit Kollegen dran, als dieser der Öffentlichkeit noch gar nicht bekannt war. Wir waren da in Kooperation mit VW, das ganze lief heimlich und man durfte das zum Zeitpunkt niemanden mitteilen, jeder Mitarbeiter musste unterschreiben.
Ich finde es schade, dass ihr einen direkt so aufzieht. Je nach Motor geht das natürlich nicht. Aber bei einem Wald und Wiesen Motor kann man das schon einmal machen, ohne Folgeschäden. Aber gut, ich respektiere eure Meinung.

Badfrag: Ja, ist mir alles bewusst. Danke der Aufklärung, das weiß ich selbst alles. Und ja, je nach Motor ist das normal so vorzugehen.
PS: Die Motoren laufen komischerweise alle perfekt...

King, wieviele Motoren hast du denn schon gemacht? Die Frage gekonnt ignoriert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2016)

Wie willst du denn wissen das deine Motoren alle perfekt laufen? Bist du Motoren fest zugeteilt und die Kundenfahrzeuge kommen nur zu dir für Wartung und Reparatur? Nur weil man keine Rückläufer hat bedeutet es ja nicht das die Motoren noch alle leben.

Bei mir ist es so das ich für alle Motoren aus unserem Einzugsgebiet erstmal Ansprechpartner bin bei größeren Sachen. Es wird alles Online hinterlegt, wann ich was gemacht habe und wann eine Nacharbeit durchgeführt wurde. Bei Taxis, Firmenfahrzeugen und Vielfahrern kann es sein das ich von 0 bis 600tkm alle Arbeiten an diesem Motor erledigt habe. Von daher kann ich schon ziemlich gut bewerten, wie erfolgreich meine Arbeit war.

So als Motoreninstandsetzer stelle ich mir das ein wenig schwierig vor, seine Motoren alle im Blick zu haben.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn wissen das deine Motoren alle perfekt laufen? Bist du Motoren fest zugeteilt und die Kundenfahrzeuge kommen nur zu dir für Wartung und Reparatur? Nur weil man keine Rückläufer hat bedeutet es ja nicht das die Motoren noch alle leben.



Oh man... Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Aber hast schon recht, sind bestimmt schon alle kaputt gegangen.


----------



## the_leon (20. April 2016)

is, ehrlich gesagt ganz unterhaltsam eure Diskusion hier


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> is, ehrlich gesagt ganz unterhaltsam eure Diskusion hier



Da reden Leute mit die noch keinen einzigen Motor im Leben aufgebaut haben, wollen einen belehren, und haben Schiss nen bisschen über die Blockfläche zu schleifen bei einem 08/15 Motor. Dafür gibts dann so einen Aufguss...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn wissen das deine Motoren alle perfekt laufen? Bist du Motoren fest zugeteilt und die Kundenfahrzeuge kommen nur zu dir für Wartung und Reparatur? Nur weil man keine Rückläufer hat bedeutet es ja nicht das die Motoren noch alle leben.
> 
> Bei mir ist es so das ich für alle Motoren aus unserem Einzugsgebiet erstmal Ansprechpartner bin bei größeren Sachen. Es wird alles Online hinterlegt, wann ich was gemacht habe und wann eine Nacharbeit durchgeführt wurde. Bei Taxis, Firmenfahrzeugen und Vielfahrern kann es sein das ich von 0 bis 600tkm alle Arbeiten an diesem Motor erledigt habe. Von daher kann ich schon ziemlich gut bewerten, wie erfolgreich meine Arbeit war.
> 
> So als Motoreninstandsetzer stelle ich mir das ein wenig schwierig vor, seine Motoren alle im Blick zu haben.



Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht mit. Aber mir ist auch bewusst, worauf deine Frage hin abzielt. Du möchtest halt noch einmal untermauern, dass ich mit meinen Aussagen nicht richtig liege und wahrscheinlich (laut dir) schon einige meiner Motoren den Leuten um die Ohren geflogen sind. Ja mei, was soll ich darauf noch sagen? Dann denk das eben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Oh man... Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Aber hast schon recht, sind bestimmt schon alle kaputt gegangen.


Hab ich nie gesagt. Nur selbst wenn 1 von 50 hops geht, dann ist das einer zu viel. Man muss ja nicht etwas machen, was bewusst nicht gut ist.
Dann könnte ich ja auch die Steuerzeiten nur halb richtig einstellen. Die Kette längt sich eh also reicht es ja, wenn es so in etwa nach Vorschrift instandgesetzt ist.

Ich persönlich könnte meine Arbeit so nicht abgeben. Einen Motor den ich gemacht habe, der ist perfekt. Sogar das Kabelband am Kabelsatz sitzt wieder auf dem alten Abdruck!


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hab ich nie gesagt. Nur selbst wenn 1 von 50 hops geht, dann ist das einer zu viel. Man muss ja nicht etwas machen, was bewusst nicht gut ist.
> Dann könnte ich ja auch die Steuerzeiten nur halb richtig einstellen. Die Kette längt sich eh also reicht es ja, wenn es so in etwa nach Vorschrift instandgesetzt ist.
> 
> Ich persönlich könnte meine Arbeit so nicht abgeben. Einen Motor den ich gemacht habe, der ist perfekt. Sogar das Kabelband am Kabelsatz sitzt wieder auf dem alten Abdruck!



Badfrag, ich beende das Thema von meiner Seite. Das führt nur zu Stress im Thread, wie man sieht... Sorry dafür.
Es stimmt was du schreibst. Aber die Motoren laufen. Bei uns ist bzw. war jeder zugeteilt für bestimmte Motoren. Es gab viele Stammkunden. Z.B. Rennmotorenbau mit Tuning, die dann auch immer mal wieder neue Motoren fordern oder alte die überholt werden müssen. Da sind z.B. Saugmotoren, in denen stecken 40.000€ Tuningkosten. Natürlich arbeite ich da auch penibelst. Da werden die Flächen sauber an der Maschine geplant. Wovon ich sprach, war z.B. ein normaler alter Golf 3 Motor. Ich verstehe, wenn ihr meint dass das da auch nicht geht. Tja, ich halte dagegen und sage das geht und ist daily-business. Und das du Ahnung hast weiß ich auch, habe ja schon einige Beiträge von dir gelesen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> King, wieviele Motoren hast du denn schon gemacht? Die Frage gekonnt ignoriert.



Keine PKW Motoren. Tut auch nichts zur Sache, da auch wenn ich noch nie einen Motor aufgebaut hätte, Schleifpapier zu verwenden ist schlicht und einfach falsch.
Wofür gibt es wohl extra Schaber und Reiniger für solche Einsatzgebiete ? 
Du hast übrigens meine Frage nach dem "warum?" ebenfalls ignoriert ?
Warum nutzt du Schleifpapier, wenn es deutlich schonendere und sicherere Methoden gibt ?

Aber lassen wir das jetzt. Schmirgel du weiter an den Planflächen der Motoren rum, ich werde sowas jedenfalls nicht machen


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Keine PKW Motoren. Tut auch nichts zur Sache, da auch wenn ich noch nie einen Motor aufgebaut hätte, Schleifpapier zu verwenden ist schlicht und einfach falsch.
> Wofür gibt es wohl extra Schaber und Reiniger für solche Einsatzgebiete ?
> Du hast übrigens meine Frage nach dem "warum?" ebenfalls ignoriert ?
> Warum nutzt du Schleifpapier, wenn es deutlich schonendere und sicherere Methoden gibt ?
> ...



Wie auch. Ist ja fraglich, ob du überhaupt alleine eine Kopfdichtung gewechselt bekommst. Sorry, aber wollte jetzt zurückschießen. 
PS: Ich nutze es, weil es je nach Fläche und Motor funktioniert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2016)

Naja stress im Thread würde ich das nicht nennen. Ist halt ein Diskussionsforum und kein Übereinstimmungsforum.  Wär ja mega langweilig, wenn kein Gespräch aufkommt, sondern alle nur abnicken.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (20. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja stress im Thread würde ich das nicht nennen. Ist halt ein Diskussionsforum und kein Übereinstimmungsforum.  Wär ja mega langweilig, wenn kein Gespräch aufkommt, sondern alle nur abnicken.



Sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Diskussion und Meinungsaustausch gerne. Auch lerne ich gerne dazu. Habe ich laut einigen hier ja auch dringend nötig. 
Aber sorry King. Ich glaube nicht das du mich belehren musst. Es ist sicher andersherum, ich könnte dir einiges im Motorenbau beibringen. Aber bin natürlich jetzt der Schleifpapiermann im Thread, der sowieso keine Ahnung hat. Was solls. xD


----------



## the_leon (20. April 2016)

Jungs, ich ehrlich gesagt respekt vor euch dass ihr das überhaupt macht.
Ich habs ja schon beim Motor vom MF35 verbockt als ich ihn neu abgedichtet hab und dich 3 Monate später der Kolben gefressen hat


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Also ich würde auch keinen Motor zerlegen weil mir einfach das Fachwissen fehlt. Jedenfalls keinen von nem Auto, den von meinem Kompressor hab ich schon mal zerlegt. 😆 

Aber mal ne Frage zu den Dichtungsresten. Kann man da nicht einfach Kaltreiniger nehmen und dann abschaben oder muss das spezielles Zeug sein?

Und nein, ich glaube nicht dass mein Auto heimlich raucht. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage zu den Dichtungsresten. Kann man da nicht einfach Kaltreiniger nehmen und dann abschaben oder muss das spezielles Zeug sein?


Das muss spezial Dichtungsentferner sein. Mit Kaltreiniger kannst du Öl abwaschen, aber viel mehr auch nicht.

LOCTITE(R) 72   Kleb- und Dichtstoffentferner 4   ml - im Conrad Online Shop |   816 Sowas hier.


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Du glaubst gar nicht was man mit Kaltreiniger alles machen kann. 😉 Aber wie gesagt, du bist der Profi. War auch rein interessehalber die Frage. Ich glaube kaum dass ich mal in die Situation komme das machen zu müssen. 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Ruptet (20. April 2016)

Um mal vom Thema abzulenken an die BMW-Gemeinde und alle anderen, dies interessiert ;

BMW 320d Aut. Navi PRO, Xenon, Leder Exklusive, 2012, EUR 23.900 in 9020 Klagenfurt
Gibts an der Reihe was auszusetzen, typische Macken etc. und steht bei dem KM-Stand bald was größeres an ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2016)

Steuerkette.  Wenn er schon Grrrrrrrr macht erstmal Kulanzanfrage bei BMW vor dem Kauf machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Wie auch. Ist ja fraglich, ob du überhaupt alleine eine Kopfdichtung gewechselt bekommst.



Das sollte das kleinste Problem sein 




DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> PS: Ich nutze es, weil es je nach Fläche und Motor funktioniert.



Steigst du beim Auto zufällig über den Kofferaum ein ? Scheinst ja eine Vorliebe für umständliches Handeln zu haben 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Steuerkette.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der 184PS N47 ist da allerdings deutlich weniger anfällig als der 177PS N47.


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage zu den Dichtungsresten. Kann man  da nicht einfach Kaltreiniger nehmen und dann abschaben oder muss das  spezielles Zeug sein?



Als ich meine große Ölwannendichtung wechseln musste, habe ich ein  Teppichmesser genommen. Die Dichtung war aus Kork und was damit nach 20  Jahren passiert muss ich wohl nicht sagen. Also mit der Klinge zwischen  der Dichtung der Wanne (sie ist aus Aluguss) und vorsichtig  abfummeln.... sie kam in 2-3mm Stückchen runter.... Danach mit Diesel gewaschen, abgetrocknet und mit einer neuen Dichtung versehen.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch keinen Motor zerlegen weil mir einfach das Fachwissen fehlt. Jedenfalls keinen von nem Auto, den von meinem Kompressor hab ich schon mal zerlegt. 😆


Zerlegen würde ich einen schon, sofern er danach nicht mehr laufen muss.


----------



## DiabloIIIFan (21. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sollte das kleinste Problem sein
> 
> .



Sollte, okay. Also noch nie gemacht, oder wie?  Glaube nicht, dass dies in diesem Fall das kleinste Problem wäre, aber gut. Ich möchte dich einmal in einer Werkstatt sehen. Sei es einen alten Wald und Wiesen Motor neu aufbauen, oder einen neuen modernen. Vielleicht sogar Tuning betreiben. Da ist der Auftritt bestimmt ein anderer wie im Internetforum. Da müsste man dir oft helfen. Was keine Schande ist. Nur passen deine Sprüche hier nicht dazu...


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2016)

Ja, wir haben es gelernt, Du bist der Beste und der Größte und überhaupt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2016)

DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Sollte, okay. Also noch nie gemacht, oder wie?  Glaube nicht, dass dies in diesem Fall das kleinste Problem wäre, aber gut.



Jemandem irgendeinem Quatsch zu unterstellen liegt dir wohl, oder ?
In ein paar Wochen tausch ich die Köpf bei einem 2.5TDI (bei dem ich und der Besitzer die oberen Ventiltriebe schon erneuert haben).




DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich einmal in einer Werkstatt sehen. Sei es einen  alten Wald und Wiesen Motor neu aufbauen, oder einen neuen modernen.



Bei einem alten Motor hätte ich sicherlich keine Probleme den zu zerlegen, Teile auszutauschen und zusammenzubauen, solange ich passendes Werkzeug zur Verfügung habe.
Ich hab schon verschiedene Maschinen repariert, da wird ein (normaler) Motor nicht das riesen Hindernis sein. Und wenn ich etwas nicht weiß oder nicht weiterkomme, schlage ich es nach.
Bei meinem E36 steht, wenn er für die Rennstrecke aufgebaut wird, sowieso eine Motorrevision/prüfung an, die ich selbst erledigen werde, ohne Schleifpapier und ohne Motorenbauer zu sein  



DiabloIIIFan schrieb:


> Nur passen deine Sprüche hier nicht dazu...



Kann ich von deinen ebenfalls behaupten, denn die klingen nicht wie von jemandem, der beruflich seh viel mit Motoren zu tun hat


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2016)

Meistens ist es doch so, dass die Leute welche die Schnauze am weitesten aufreißen (vorwiegend im Internet) sind dann die Leute, die praktisch am wenigsten können.


----------



## Kusanar (21. April 2016)

Dann müsste ich ganz schön viel am Kasten haben 
Von den meisten technischen Diskussionen hier verstehe ich nur Bahnhof...  Freu mich aber trotzdem immer, wenn ich was dazulernen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der 184PS N47 ist da allerdings deutlich weniger anfällig als der 177PS N47.


Gibt aber auch 184PS, die das Problem haben. 

Die Cousine vom Arbeitskollegen ruft ihn aufer Arbeit an: "Ich stehe grade bei McDonals gegenüber, mein Motor klappert so laut!" Er so: "MACH AAAAAAAUUUUUUSSSS!"  War auch einer mit 184 PS und hatte sich die ganze Leitschiene weggeknuspert.  Hatte er dann wieder fertig gemacht, weil es nichts mehr von BMW gab, weil die Kiste keine Wartung bekommen hat.


----------



## HordyH (21. April 2016)

Wenn alles klappt bin ich ende Mai zum Lehrgang für die alfa giulia aufm Nürburgring


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch 184PS, die das Problem haben.
> 
> Die Cousine vom Arbeitskollegen ruft ihn aufer Arbeit an: "Ich stehe grade bei McDonals gegenüber, mein Motor klappert so laut!" Er so: "MACH AAAAAAAUUUUUUSSSS!"  War auch einer mit 184 PS und hatte sich die ganze Leitschiene weggeknuspert.  Hatte er dann wieder fertig gemacht, weil es nichts mehr von BMW gab, weil die Kiste keine Wartung bekommen hat.



Wann war das ?
Mittlerweile ist bei der technischen Aktion die Wartung egal, die wird immer durchgeführt und von BMW übernommen. 
Nur bei Kulanzaktionen ist die lückenlose Wartung sehr wichtig.


----------



## dsdenni (21. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wann war das ?
> Mittlerweile ist bei der technischen Aktion die Wartung egal, die wird immer durchgeführt und von BMW übernommen.
> Nur bei Kulanzaktionen ist die lückenlose Wartung sehr wichtig.


Das heißt, das wenn unser N47 150PS 2008 auseinanderballert ist es kein Problem das er keinen Service bei BMW bekommen hat?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wann war das ?
> Mittlerweile ist bei der technischen Aktion die Wartung egal, die wird immer durchgeführt und von BMW übernommen.
> Nur bei Kulanzaktionen ist die lückenlose Wartung sehr wichtig.


Vor nem Monat oder so. Selbst an BMW schreiben hat nichts gebracht. Haben sich immer wieder auf die nicht gemachte Wartung berufen.


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2016)

Irgend jemand wollte Bilder von meinen defekten Lagerschalen haben. Hier kommt es... zwei Lagerschalen hatten noch ca 2/10 vom eigentlichen Material, die eine war quasi so dünn das sie beim Ausbau zerfiel.  Noch dazu haben sich zwei Pleuelstangen leicht verbogen, die Kurbelwelle ist ebenfalls nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Dem Motor habe ich es also ziemlich dreckig gegeben... wobei die Hauptschuld eindeutig den Vorbesitzer mit seinem total fahrlässigen Mapping trägt.


----------



## Kusanar (22. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt bin ich ende Mai zum Lehrgang für die alfa giulia aufm Nürburgring



Bilder !!!!!!!!! Wehe da kommt dann von dir nix, wenn es klappt


----------



## HordyH (22. April 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Bilder !!!!!!!!! Wehe da kommt dann von dir nix, wenn es klappt


Versprochen


----------



## HordyH (22. April 2016)

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich die giulia fährt ich durfte auf der iaa, dank eines FCA Mitarbeiters der mich erkannt hat probesitzen.


----------



## fatlace (22. April 2016)

zum thema felgenfarbe, ich habs jetzt einfach mal mit plastidip probiert
ich bin begeistert, wird aufjedenfall noch richtig lackiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (22. April 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> zum thema felgenfarbe, ich habs jetzt einfach mal mit plastidip probiert
> ich bin begeistert, wird aufjedenfall noch richtig lackiert
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Der Kontrast ist einfach geil


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2016)

Finde ich  nicht so. Guck mal auf seinen Avatar. Die Kombi finde (fand) ich "geil"!


----------



## dsdenni (22. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich nicht so. Guck mal auf seinen Avatar. Die Kombi finde ich "geil"!


Die natürlich auch aber mir persönlich gefällt der neue look mit dem Weiß besser


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> zum thema felgenfarbe, ich habs jetzt einfach mal mit plastidip probiert
> ich bin begeistert, wird aufjedenfall noch richtig lackiert
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir jetzt auch net so sehr... Wirkt irgendwie billig.


----------



## XE85 (22. April 2016)

Mir persönlich gefällt vor allem der Stand der Reifen im Radhaus nicht. Kommt durch das weiß noch mehr raus. Oben bekommt man keinen Finger zwischen Reifen und Kotflügel, unten kann man einen Fuß dazwischen versenken. Haupsache tief ist so überhaupt nicht mein Fall.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. April 2016)

Ich finde auch, dass der harte Kontrast die Räder zu klein aussehen lässt, wirkt sehr unharmonisch in diesem Gesamtbild.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2016)

Ich finde die Felgen in weiß auch nicht so dolle. Außerdem darf man dann nicht mehr schnell fahren wenn die lackiert sind, sonst brennen sich die Funken aus der Bremse sofort ein. Dann sind die gesprenkelt. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Irgend jemand wollte Bilder von meinen defekten Lagerschalen haben. Hier kommt es... zwei Lagerschalen hatten noch ca 2/10 vom eigentlichen Material, die eine war quasi so dünn das sie beim Ausbau zerfiel.  Noch dazu haben sich zwei Pleuelstangen leicht verbogen, die Kurbelwelle ist ebenfalls nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Dem Motor habe ich es also ziemlich dreckig gegeben... wobei die Hauptschuld eindeutig den Vorbesitzer mit seinem total fahrlässigen Mapping trägt.



So wie das aussieht kann das aber nicht vom Vorbesitzer gekommen sein. So lange kann man mit einem vogeschädigten Lager nicht weiter fahren. Mit den verbogenen Pleul würde ich ganz stark auf klopfende Verbrennung unter Vollast tippen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2016)

Mir gefällt das weiß auch nicht. Das passt so gar nicht zum Fahrzeug. 
Vorher war es wesentlich schöner finde ich zumindest. 
Aber zieh durch was du gut findest, darauf kommt es an!


----------



## Seabound (22. April 2016)

Zum Glück läßt sich Plastidip problemlos entfernen...


----------



## fatlace (22. April 2016)

da scheiden sich ja jetzt noch mehr die geister als beim felgen wechsel damals
im momment finde ich es noch extrem geil, mal schauen wie lange, deswegen ist es erstmal auch nur plastidip geworden.
übrigens sieht auch nur die fahrerseite erstmal so aus, die beifahrerseite ist noch bronze



XE85 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt vor allem der Stand der Reifen im Radhaus nicht. Kommt durch das weiß noch mehr raus. Oben bekommt man keinen Finger zwischen Reifen und Kotflügel, unten kann man einen Fuß dazwischen versenken. Haupsache tief ist so überhaupt nicht mein Fall.



das ist so gewollt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Das heißt, das wenn unser N47 150PS 2008 auseinanderballert ist es kein Problem das er keinen Service bei BMW bekommen hat?



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sollte es kein Problem sein.



fatlace schrieb:


> zum thema felgenfarbe, ich habs jetzt einfach mal mit plastidip probiert
> ich bin begeistert, wird aufjedenfall noch richtig lackiert
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find's auch gut.



XE85 schrieb:


> Haupsache tief ist so überhaupt nicht mein Fall.



"Hauptsache tief" ist das noch lange nicht 
Hinten fährt er nur 1-2cm tiefer als OEM. 
Richtig tief ist erst <300mm Kotflügelkante-Radmitte.


----------



## fatlace (22. April 2016)

ja ich bin da noch im tüv konformen rahmen, also alles gut sind vorne und hinten 310mm
da gibts deutlich tiefere, sieht gut aus, aber fahren möchte ich so tief auch nichtmehr, man wird ja schließlich älter


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2016)

Bekannter von mir fährt im E91 ein gepfeffertes KW. 
Momentan fährt er schon ziemlich tief (hat noch massig Restgewinde) und ist  noch komfortabel 
Ich werde mit meinen neuen Sommerrädern auch auf etwa. 310mm runtergehen.


----------



## fatlace (22. April 2016)

gepfeffert wollte ich damals auch holen um maßig reserve zu haben
bin aber sehr günstig an ein kw street comfort gekommen(ca 850€) da hab ich auf die möglichkeit elendig tief zu fahren verzichtet


----------



## Zeiss (22. April 2016)

Also, ich finde es sieht sch**sse aus. Die alte Farbkombination fand ich sehr viel schöner.


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Finde ich  nicht so. Guck mal auf seinen Avatar. Die Kombi finde (fand) ich "geil"!



Sehe ich auch so. Gefiel mir vorher deutlich besser.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So wie das aussieht kann das aber nicht vom Vorbesitzer gekommen sein. So lange kann man mit einem vogeschädigten Lager nicht weiter fahren. Mit den verbogenen Pleul würde ich ganz stark auf klopfende Verbrennung unter Vollast tippen.



Er hatte keine klopfende Verbrennung, wäre im Steuergerät gespeichert worden. Kolben sehen auch nicht danach aus. Es kann schon vom Vorbesitzer sein, bin den Wagen inkl den 1000 Kilometer von diesem Jahr, erst 8000 Kilometer gefahren. Dazu noch recht human da mir das alte Mapping immer ziemlich suspekt erschien. Im Grunde ist es mir auch egal woher und wieso es war... der neue Motor wird stabiler und vom ersten Meter an gut abgestimmt sein. 

Morgen wird erstmal ein 2L 16V Sauger für meinen roten NX geholt, damit die Karre endlich mal wieder fahrbereit ist. Jetzt wo der Subaru dieses Jahr nicht fährt, brauch ich ein Ausweich Auto für den Sommer... da mir meine Freundin ihren Sommerwagen nicht überlassen will.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. April 2016)

Fatlace, mach det weiße wesch. Das versaut den ganzen Wagen.


----------



## Amon (23. April 2016)

Der Name plastidip ist wohl Programm. Irgendwie sieht das so aus als wären die Felgen aus Plastik.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2016)

Immerhin hat man nen gewissen Felgenschutz damit. Ich fahr heut übrigens zu meinen Eltern. Mein Vater montiert mir die Sommerreifen. Winter is vorbei (auch wenn's draußen grad nicht so aussieht  )


----------



## deeeennis (23. April 2016)

Warte doch noch bis Samstag nächste Woche auf die Sommerreifen, zumindest bei uns soll es morgen und übermorgen noch schneien und glatt werden.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2016)

Ich hab quasi Glück dass es den nächsten Termin eh erst am Donnerstag gab. Bleibt noch die Minimalspannung ob mit dem RDKS alles glatt läuft.


----------



## s-icon (23. April 2016)

Hab Semislicks drauf, wenn es schneit, muss wohl der GT4 nochmal raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (23. April 2016)

In Gedanken bin ich bei Dir. Das muss hart sein!


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2016)

Ich hab jetzt auch die Semis drauf. War ein heißer Ritt bei ca. 4 Grad 200 KM im Regen über die Autobahn. Das hält wach


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2016)

Hier ist das gute Stück... laut Prüfstand hat er 158PS und 187NM. Da ich weiß das der Vorbesitzer damit gut umgegangen ist (war einer meiner besten Freunde) kann ich den Motor ohne Bedenken kaufen.


----------



## dsdenni (24. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hier ist das gute Stück... laut Prüfstand hat er 158PS und 187NM. Da ich weiß das der Vorbesitzer damit gut umgegangen ist (war einer meiner besten Freunde) kann ich den Motor ohne Bedenken kaufen.


Passt gerade so rein der Motor


----------



## Seabound (24. April 2016)

Heckmotor


----------



## tsd560ti (24. April 2016)

Und alle Rätseln, was ein ein Nissan mit 3,6Liter 8Zylinder sein könnte


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2016)

"Einfach" in den Impreza einbauen und los geht's.


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2016)

Lass mich kurz überlegen... ähm ne. 

Aber der NX wird dann auch wieder einiges an Spaß bringen, hat zwar mit 160PS nicht sonderlich viel Leistung (im Vergleich zum Impreza) aber ich denke auf engen Bergstrassen wird er da auf Grund von seinem Gewicht (knapp 300KG weniger als der Impreza) mehr Spaß machen.  Aber bis er fährt ist noch einiges zu tun, nächste Woche mach ich erstmal den Motor fit.


----------



## dsdenni (25. April 2016)

Kennt jemand gute T5W LEDs für Innenraumbeleuchtung? Hatte zwar welche bestellt doch diese waren nichmal halb so hell wie die Glühlampen


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2016)

Da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben. So eine kleine Lampe hat keine Kühlfläche, deswegen gibt es da nur LEDs mit minimaler Leistung. Musste wenn dann richtig umbauen.


----------



## HordyH (25. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben. So eine kleine Lampe hat keine Kühlfläche, deswegen gibt es da nur LEDs mit minimaler Leistung. Musste wenn dann richtig umbauen.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## dsdenni (25. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl kein Glück haben. So eine kleine Lampe hat keine Kühlfläche, deswegen gibt es da nur LEDs mit minimaler Leistung. Musste wenn dann richtig umbauen.



Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch welche. Habe schon hellere gesehen mit dem selbem Sockel


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


Eine LED hat ungefähr 20% Effektivität. 80% muss in Wärme abgeführt werden.

z.B. bei einer 10W Cree XM-L High Power LED müssen 8 Watt an Wärme abtransportiert werden. Ohne Kühlung raucht die in 2-3 Sekunden ab.

Die maximale Temperatur, die der Phosphor einer LED haben sollte liegt bei ~80-90°, wenn man halbwegs gute Lebenszeit bekommen will. Nach dem Specsheet kann man dann gut die maximale Kühlkörpertemperatur errechnen. Bei guter Wärmeleitung sollte ein LED Kühlkörper nicht mehr als ~60-70°C werden.(bei reflow Monage auf einem Star)

Eine Glühlampe arbeitet mit 1500-2500°C, deswegen kann die auch so klein bauen. Versucht man die gleiche Leistung einer Glühlampe mit einer LED auf gleichem Raum zu erreichen, raucht die auf jeden Fall ab. Meist reicht für solche Innenraum Leuchten schon ein kleines Stück Alu Blech, welches als Kühlung dient. Wir haben ab Werk auch in jedem Auto LED Innenbeleuchtung, die haben alle ein kleines Kühlblech dran.

LEDs erreichen auch im Moment noch nicht so extreme Oberflächenhelligkeiten wie Xenon, HQI, HBO, HMI oder Hallogen Lampen. Die insgesammte Lichtausbeute (Lumen) ist zwar teilweise deutlich höher aber halt auch auf einer größeren Fläche. Deswegen braucht man bei LEDs recht große Optiken oder Reflektoren, um eine gute Fokussierung zu erreichen.


----------



## dsdenni (26. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine LED hat ungefähr 20% Effektivität. 80% muss in Wärme abgeführt werden.
> 
> z.B. bei einer 10W Cree XM-L High Power LED müssen 8 Watt an Wärme abtransportiert werden. Ohne Kühlung raucht die in 2-3 Sekunden ab.
> 
> ...


Sieht bei vielen LEDs aber mit Beispielbilder besser aus 

Naja werd mal gucken was es so gibt. Ist ja nicht dringend, sieht halt moderner aus sonst nix.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2016)

Ja sieht auf dem Bild immer gut aus, wenn man die Belichtungszeit hochschraubt. Die Teile haben dann eine enorme Leuchtkraft! 

...habe heute in der Werkstatt Sommerräder aufgesteckt, wärend es draußen geschneit hat.  Und ich hab auch schon die Sommerpellen drauf.(die guten total durchgerockten vom letzten Trackday mit irren Vibrationen )


----------



## dsdenni (26. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja sieht auf dem Bild immer gut aus, wenn man die Belichtungszeit hochschraubt. Die Teile haben dann eine enorme Leuchtkraft!
> 
> ...habe heute in der Werkstatt Sommerräder aufgesteckt, wärend es draußen geschneit hat.  Und ich hab auch schon die Sommerpellen drauf.(die guten total durchgerockten vom letzten Trackday mit irren Vibrationen )


Achso ja gut so kann mans auch machen 

Jaja der April gibt Vollgas


----------



## Amon (26. April 2016)

Bei mir kommen Freitag die Sommerpellen drauf. Ob das so eine gute Idee ist...😆

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2016)

Für meine Felgen gibt es endlich einen Liefertermin, Ende nächster, Anfang übernachster Woche hab ich die endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (26. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für meine Felgen gibt es endlich einen Liefertermin, Ende nächster, Anfang übernachster Woche hab ich die endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre geil! [emoji106] [emoji123]


----------



## orca113 (26. April 2016)

Hey Leute, bin heute einen Tesla Model S gefahren. Die Variante P90D.

Habe meinen Traumwagen gefunden[emoji7]


----------



## dsdenni (26. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin heute einen Tesla Model S gefahren. Die Variante P90D.
> 
> Habe meinen Traumwagen gefunden[emoji7]


Wenn du ihn finanzieren kannst, glückwunsch  

Muss schon heftig sei

Edit: Achso Traumwagen hab ich übersehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin heute einen Tesla Model S gefahren. Die Variante P90D.
> 
> Habe meinen Traumwagen gefunden[emoji7]


Ehm ja... 

Du bist eindeutig zu wenig geile Autos bis jetzt gefahren!  Ist ok die Kiste aber für mich weit von einem wirklichen Traumwagen entfernt. Hat von allem etwas, kann aber nichts wirklich gut.


----------



## Zeiss (26. April 2016)

Wo ist der Unterschied zu einem Audi? Kann alles aber nichts richtig...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (26. April 2016)

Er hat doch jetzt nicht von Audi gesprochen?
Nur weil er einen fährt?
Ich glaube, hätte er die Wahl würde er keinen Audi mehr fahren...


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2016)

Nein hat er nicht und nein, es hat auch nichts mit seiner Kiste zu tun.

Ein Tesla ist jetzt nicht ein Auto was mich auch nur ansatzweise anspricht aber "Hat von allem etwas, kann aber nichts wirklich gut." ist doch nun wirklich etwas zu weit hergeholt.

Und alle Audis können alles, aber nichts richtig.


----------



## Verminaard (27. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm ja...
> 
> Du bist eindeutig zu wenig geile Autos bis jetzt gefahren!  Ist ok die Kiste aber für mich weit von einem wirklichen Traumwagen entfernt. Hat von allem etwas, kann aber nichts wirklich gut.



Wir duerfen aber schon noch jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack und Kriterien haben? Oder gibt es hier auch was Standatisiertes welchen Wagen man als Traumauto sehen darf und welchen nicht?
Bin mal gespannt wie man das Isetta/2CV/fuege Fahrzeug deiner Wahl ein - Liebhabern erklaert, das das eigentlich nicht geht was sie da veranstalten, weil sie viel zu wenig geile Autos gefahren haben und gar nicht urteilen koennen ob das eigentlich ihr Traum ist!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2016)

Also 3sek auf hundert machen bestimmt Spaß, dazu eben der Elektromotor-Vorteil, direkt voller Dampf ausm Stand. Das soll gefühlstechnisch echt wie ein Kapapult sein, geiler Wagen! 
Aber bisher taugt ein Elektroauto ja eher als Zweitwagen, leider.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (27. April 2016)

Bin den Tesla auch schon gefahren, allerdings den 75er.

Infotainment: Klasse, Verarbeitung: Schon sehr gut, kommt aber nicht an S-Klasse od. 7er ran, Motor: Beschleunigung ist geil, bei Vollgas hängst du voll im Sitz.
Reichweite: Meh, wenn man etwas spritziger fährt sieht man die Reichweite direkt schrumpfen, das ist nicht so meins...

Ich lass da mal noch n paar Jahre ins Land gehen, dann haben andere Hersteller sicher auch nachgezogen, es gibt ne neue Generation Batterien, ...
Bisher ist es für mich ne Spielerei, aber (zumindest für mich) kein alltagstaugliches Auto.


----------



## s-icon (27. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und alle Audis können alles, aber nichts richtig.



Inwiefern?


----------



## orca113 (27. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm ja...
> 
> Du bist eindeutig zu wenig geile Autos bis jetzt gefahren!  Ist ok die Kiste aber für mich weit von einem wirklichen Traumwagen entfernt. Hat von allem etwas, kann aber nichts wirklich gut.



Wieso muß ich zuerst einige "geile Autos fahren" um zu sagen das etwas mein Traumauto ist?

Bin total begeistert von dem Tesla. Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich sofort einen kaufen. 

An dem "erschwinglichen" Model 3 bin ich echt interessiert.



> Infotainment: Klasse, Verarbeitung: Schon sehr gut, kommt aber nicht an S-Klasse od. 7er ran, Motor: Beschleunigung ist geil, bei Vollgas hängst du voll im Sitz.



Joa, da ist was dran


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und alle Audis können alles, aber nichts richtig.



Du bist auch so ein typischer BMW-Fahrer. ..... Könnte man darauf antworten, wenn man das Niveau beibehalten möchte.

Ich hab schon Autos verschiedener Marken besessen und noch mehr Probe gefahren, bevor ich mich für ein neues
Fahrzeug entschieden habe. Inzwischen bin ich bei Audi angekommen.

Sicher gibt es bessere, schönere oder .... Autos und der 5er war auch in der engeren Wahl. Aber ich würde nicht auf die Idee
kommen, andere Marken modellübergreifend pauschal schlecht zu reden.

Oder wolltest du einfach nur eine bestimmte Person provozieren?


----------



## Seabound (27. April 2016)

Bin gestern morgen hintern nem Tesla hergefahren. Die haben nen LED-Streifen oben quer über die Heckscheibe als Bremslicht. Bei dem Tesla waren gefühlt die Hälfte der LEDs kaputt. Sah total kacke aus. Wenn das ein Hinweis auf die Verarbeitungsqualität von dem rollenden Smartphone ist, dann gut nacht...


----------



## Amon (27. April 2016)

Und jetzt darfst du sogar noch mit deinen Steuern diese E Karren finanzieren.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Und jetzt darfst du sogar noch mit deinen Steuern diese E Karren finanzieren.


Der Staat subventioniert die deutschen Autobauer so oder so mit Mio. Beträgen.
Und wieso so negativ mit "Karren"?

Edit: Es geht nur um 2.000€ pro E-Auto, der Rest muss vom Hersteller kommen.
Bis jetzt ist eh nur Daimler. BMW und VW, dabei.
Der e-UP! kostet ca. 26k€, da bezahlt man 4.940€ Mehrwertssteuer. die Prämie finanziert sich also von alleine.


----------



## Amon (27. April 2016)

Trotzdem wäre es sinnvoller anstatt den Verkauf völlig überteuerter E Karren zu fördern das Geld in die Batterie Forschung oder die benötigte Infrastruktur zu stecken.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre es sinnvoller anstatt den Verkauf völlig überteuerter E Karren zu fördern das Geld in die Batterie Forschung oder die benötigte Infrastruktur zu stecken.


Das stimmt, aber so baut nur Tesla seine Supercharger und holt sich so einen Vorsprung.
Die Infrastruktur später hochzuziehen wird sich als großer Nachteil erweisen.



> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


Das nervt.^^


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das nervt.^^


Frag mich warum das neuedings bei jedem mit drin steht.

Manchmal liebe ich ja diese Stammtischgespräche, aber irgendwann nervt es nur noch.


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Aber ich würde nicht auf die Idee
> kommen, andere Marken modellübergreifend pauschal schlecht zu reden.



Wenn du einen Nissan oder Subaru fahren würdest, könntest du dies aber machen. Die Fahrzeuge sind einfach deutlich besser und die Besitzer sind ebenfalls nicht mit dem Pöbel zu vergleichen die sich andere Marken kaufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wir duerfen aber schon noch jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack und Kriterien haben? Oder gibt es hier auch was Standatisiertes welchen Wagen man als Traumauto sehen darf und welchen nicht?
> Bin mal gespannt wie man das Isetta/2CV/fuege Fahrzeug deiner Wahl ein - Liebhabern erklaert, das das eigentlich nicht geht was sie da veranstalten, weil sie viel zu wenig geile Autos gefahren haben und gar nicht urteilen koennen ob das eigentlich ihr Traum ist!


Natürlich darf das jeder. Nur wenn man erst 5 Autos in seinem Leben gefahren ist und sich dann auf einen Tesla als Traumauto festlegt... Naja.  Fährt man dann ein wirkliches Traumauto, ändert sich die Meinung ganz schnell wieder.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also 3sek auf hundert machen bestimmt Spaß,  dazu eben der Elektromotor-Vorteil, direkt voller Dampf ausm Stand. Das  soll gefühlstechnisch echt wie ein Kapapult sein, geiler Wagen!
> Aber bisher taugt ein Elektroauto ja eher als Zweitwagen, leider.


Diese 3 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 schafft ein Tesla genau 1 Mal in 10 Minuten aber auch NUR wenn die Straße trocken ist und top Grip hat, man gradeaus fährt, der Akku voll ist, das Auto unbeladen und die Reifen top sind. Andere Sportwagen können das 100 Mal hintereinander pro Stunde.
Nen Tesla wird nach max. 10 Minuten sportlichen fahren zur absoluten Gurke, bis das System wieder abgekühlt ist.

Übrigens hat jedes Auto vollen Dampf aus dem Stand, wenn man nicht mit Standgas anfährt. 

Ein Tesla ist nichts weiter als eine schwere Elektro S-Klasse mit RWD, Sitzen die genauso viel Seitenhalt bieten wie eine Parkbank, ROFL Touchscreen wo man nichts erkennt wenn die Sonne scheint. Außerdem fehlt die Mittelkonsole(WTF?), die Verarbeitung ist eher Standard und das Händlernetz ist nicht vorhanden. Tolles Spielzeug für reiche Leute aber außer dem ganzen Hype ist da sonst nicht viel mit los.



ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hätte er die Wahl würde er keinen Audi mehr fahren...


Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann würde ich sogar einen Audi fahren. Allerdings einen Audi Sport quattro S1 E2 Pikes Peak.  Hat sogar Straßenzulassung mit Straßenreifen. Einen Lancer EVO oder Impreza WRX STI würde ich auch sofort nehmen. BMW M3 e30, MB 190 EVO 1 oder 2 oder einen Calibra Turbo 4x4 wär auch äußerst geil!



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zu einem Audi? Kann alles aber nichts richtig...


-Audis haben Mittelkonsolen
-Audi baut Sitze, die mehr Seitenhalt bieten als eine Parkbank
-Audi hat Werkstätten
-Audi bietet Allrad Antrieb an
-Audi hat gute Verarbeitungsqualität
-Audis können ihre Maximalleistung dauerhaft abrufen ohne Abkühlpause
-Audis kann man mit offener Fahrertür fahren
-Audis haben Bildschirme, die man auch bei Sonne ablesen kann
-...

Hatte ich in meinem Post einen Vergleich zu Audi erwähnt? Muss ich überlesen haben...


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Diese 3 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 schafft ein Tesla genau 1 Mal in 10 Minuten aber auch NUR wenn die Straße trocken ist und top Grip hat, man gradeaus fährt, der Akku voll ist, das Auto unbeladen und die Reifen top sind. Andere Sportwagen können das 100 Mal hintereinander pro Stunde.


Nur ist ein Model S kein Sportwage, sondern ein Liftback/Limousine.
Gut die Sportvarainten davon schaffen sowas auch 100 Mal.




> Ein Tesla ist nichts weiter als eine schwere Elektro S-Klasse mit RWD, Sitzen die genauso viel Seitenhalt bieten wie eine Parkbank, ROFL Touchscreen wo man nichts erkennt wenn die Sonne scheint. Außerdem fehlt die Mittelkonsole(WTF?), die Verarbeitung ist eher Standard und das Händlernetz ist nicht vorhanden. Tolles Spielzeug für reiche Leute aber außer dem ganzen Hype ist da sonst nicht viel mit los.


1)Ein Tesla hat auch AWD
2)Autos ohne Mittelkonsole sind geil, sowas ist eh unnötig wie ein Kropf. Wenn es ein Familien Auto sein sollte, dann sollte dort nichts anders als Luft sein.
 Das ist deutlich sinnvoller, als der andere unnötige Krempel, denn man da für gewönhlich findet.
3) Das mit dem Händlernetz wird sich sicher noch ändern, aber jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
Zum Rest kann ich mangels einiger Erfahrung in Sachen Tesla nichts sagen.  
Nur welches Konkurrenz Produkt zum Tesla Model S  ist leichter?


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2016)

Ein Auto ohne Mittelkonsole würde ich niemals haben wollen... viel zu praktisch als das ich drauf verzichten würde. Mal abgesehen davon das es sau hässlich ist, aber das fällt meiner Meinung nach beim Tesla auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Wobei es noch hässlicher geht, der i3 ist da noch mal deutlich fieser fürs Auge.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur ist ein Model S kein Sportwage, sondern ein Liftback/Limousine.
> Gut die Sportvarainten davon schaffen sowas auch 100 Mal.
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, Serien E-Fahrzeuge haben alle ein Temperaturproblem bei flotter Fahrweise und drosseln die Leistung. Und das betrifft im Moment noch wirklich alle. Eine S-Klasse, 7er oder A8 können 24/7 Vollgas fahren ohne Leistungsverlust.
Vielleicht wäre das Wort "Auto" anstatt "Sportwagen" besser gewählt.

1) Ist der AWD Tesla schon zu haben?
2) Warum sollte man auf eine Mittelkonsole verzichten? Die wiegt vielleicht 3-4kg und ist im Alltagsauto extrem praktisch.
3) Es gibt zu Model S kein Konkurenzprodukt.


----------



## turbosnake (27. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein, Serien E-Fahrzeuge haben alle ein Temperaturproblem bei flotter Fahrweise und drosseln die Leistung. Und das betrifft im Moment noch wirklich alle. Eine S-Klasse, 7er oder A8 können 24/7 Vollgas fahren ohne Leistungsverlust.
> Vielleicht wäre das Wort "Auto" anstatt "Sportwagen" besser gewählt.


Das wollte ich eigentlich sagen.



> 1) Ist der AWD Tesla schon zu haben?


Ja. Tesla Model S bestellen | Tesla Motors Deutschland



> 2) Warum sollte man auf eine Mittelkonsole verzichten? Die wiegt vielleicht 3-4kg und ist im Alltagsauto extrem praktisch.


Also ich sehe da kein praktischen Nutzen, was anderes als Schalthebel und Handbremse ist da eh nicht und die kann man auch woanders hinbauen.



> 3) Es gibt zu Model S kein Konkurenzprodukt.


Stimmt, also ist es schwer zusagen ob man sowas viel leichter bauen kann.


----------



## XE85 (27. April 2016)

AWD Teslas gibts schon seit 2014, seit dem Modell P85D um konkret zu sein, der hatte als erster 2 Motoren. Der 90D und P90D sind schon die 2. Generation der Dual Motor Variante.

War letztens im Grußraum Wien unterwegs, da hab ich gleich drei von denen gesehn (bei einem keine Modellnummer am Heck, 2 waren P85D), ziehen ganz schön weg die Dinger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2016)

Hmmm die Tesla, die zu uns kommen sind alle RWD...  Die nächste Tesla Werkstatt sind mal eben über 600km Fahrt, deswegen bin ich da auch zwischendurch mal dran. Wir können ja fast alles von Tesla auch bei Daimler bekommen.


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2016)

Hast du überhaupt eine Hochvolt Ausbildung um an den E-Autos zu arbeiten? ... Spaß als ob das jemand interessiert.  Habt ihr beim arbeiten auch das gelbe Hütchen auf dem Dach?


----------



## XE85 (27. April 2016)

Seit es das Model S mit Allrad gibt werden auch die meisten mit Allrad gekauft. Ganz aktuell März 2016: 267 Zulassungen, 240 mit Allradantrieb.

Tesla: Fahrzeugzulassungen in Deutschland fur Marz 2 16 › TeslaMag.de


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt eine Hochvolt Ausbildung um an den E-Autos zu arbeiten? ... Spaß als ob das jemand interessiert.  Habt ihr beim arbeiten auch das gelbe Hütchen auf dem Dach?


Ich habe nicht nur das, sondern auch die Ausbildung und Qualifikation für Hochspannungsmessungen, manuelle Freischaltung mit Schutzausrüstung und Spannungsfestigkeitsprüfung.  Wir haben nicht nur die Hütchen, sondern auch Absperrpoller und Flatterband. Alles schön nach Vorschrift sonst gibt das immer gleich Dunst, wenn das wer mitbekommt. 

Davon abgesehen würde ich da auch nicht ohne Schutzausrüstung dran... Ein rohes Steak explodiert bei 400V und 600A direkt, ich denke mal meine Hand verhällt sich da nicht anders.  Das Stromnetz im Haus ist ein Witz dagegen.

...das 900V Isolationswiderstands-Ohmmeter ist auch gut um freche Azubis zu schocken...


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2016)

Ich habe weder eine passende Ausbildung noch sonst was... interessiert aber auch niemanden. Die Hütchen und das Absperrband liegt immer gut sichtbar im Lager.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2016)

Bis mal was passiert.  An deiner Stelle würde ich die Arbeiten nicht machen. Wenn was passiert, dann zahlt die BG mit Sicherheit nicht.

Bei einem anderen deutschen Hersteller gab es mal 2 Unfälle mit E Autos. Haben in beiden Fällen den wohl nur noch verkohlt vom Auto ziehen können. Mit Gleichstrom ist nicht zu spaßen, da kann man nicht mehr loslassen. AC ist halb so wild, da bekommt man einen gepfeffert und gut ist.


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2016)

Wir haben zum Glück so gut wie nie E-Autos. Von daher mach ich 1 bis 2 mal was im Jahr an den Schüsseln.  Aber im Grunde hast du schon nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Gleichstrom ist nicht zu spaßen, da kann man nicht mehr loslassen. AC ist halb so wild, da bekommt man einen gepfeffert und gut ist.



Andersherum   AC ist wesentlich gefährlicher als DC !



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht nur das, sondern auch die  Ausbildung und Qualifikation für Hochspannungsmessungen, manuelle  Freischaltung mit Schutzausrüstung und Spannungsfestigkeitsprüfung.



Hab ich auch, obwohl ich nie direkt mit den HV-Fahrzeugen zu tun habe


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2016)

Wechselstrom ist gefährlich da es Herzkammerflimmern verursacht. Gleichstrom verursacht Elektrolyse im Körper... beides nicht angenehm. Jedoch ist Wechselstrom gefährlicher da er bei geringeren Stromstärken schon gefährlicher ist.

Hab gerade die Liste für den neuen Motor zusammen gestellt: 

Mahle Stroker Schmiedekolben 2.2L Hubraum
STI Pleul
gehärtete STi Kurbelwelle vom neuen STI Modell 
ACL Race Lagerschalen für Kurbelwelle und Pleuel
ARP Stehbolzen 11mm
STI Metallkopfdichtung
Neue OEM Ölwanne
Neuer OEM Ansaugschlauch für die Ölpumpe
STI Einspritzdüsen
STI Nockenwelle
VF34 Turbolader kugelgelagert 
kompletter Dichtungsatz
Neuer Zahlriemen
Kältere Kerzen

Dann noch das aufbohren und hohen beim Motorbauer... danach ist der Motor aber bereit für 450PS/650NM.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Andersherum   AC ist wesentlich gefährlicher als DC !


Es kommt immer drauf an wie hoch die Spannung ist und die Stromstärke. 230V oder 400V aus der Steckdose ist nix im Vergleich zu einem E Auto. Packst du in eine Steckdose, gibts ne kleine Verbrennung am Finger und man bekommt ziemlich einen gepfeffert. Packst du an eine E-Auto Batterie, sprengt es dir die Hand und dein Arm brennt. Der Lichtbogen bei DC reißt in der Regel nicht ab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2016)

Naja dazu kommt ja das Muskelverkrampfen. 
Glaube bei DC war es ja so, dass man verkrampft und dadurch nicht loslassen kann. Dadurch wird es in meinen Augen wesentlich gefährlicher als AC.


----------



## dsdenni (27. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wechselstrom ist gefährlich da es Herzkammerflimmern verursacht. Gleichstrom verursacht Elektrolyse im Körper... beides nicht angenehm. Jedoch ist Wechselstrom gefährlicher da er bei geringeren Stromstärken schon gefährlicher ist.
> 
> Hab gerade die Liste für den neuen Motor zusammen gestellt:
> 
> ...


Kältere Kerzen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es kommt immer drauf an wie hoch die Spannung ist und die Stromstärke. 230V oder 400V aus der Steckdose ist nix im Vergleich zu einem E Auto. Packst du in eine Steckdose, gibts ne kleine Verbrennung am Finger und man bekommt ziemlich einen gepfeffert. Packst du an eine E-Auto Batterie, sprengt es dir die Hand und dein Arm brennt. Der Lichtbogen bei DC reißt in der Regel nicht ab.



Bei den Leistungen im Auto ist egal ob DC oder AC, da bist du so oder so wortwörtlich gar 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Kältere Kerzen?



Wärmewert 
Ich fahre auch "kältere" Kerzen als Serie. Je mehr Leistung, desto höher der Wärmewert/kälter, damit die Kerzen nicht überhitzen.


----------



## dsdenni (27. April 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei den Leistungen im Auto ist egal ob DC oder AC, da bist du so oder so wortwörtlich gar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso, danke fürs erklären wieder was gelernt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2016)

Mal was anderes aus gegeben Anlass. 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mardern? 


Ich habe mein Auto gestern zur Inspektion gebracht und dann erfahren das sich frisch ein Marder in meinem Motorraum ausgetobt hat. Zum Glück bisher nur Dämmmaterial angefressen. 
Nun muss ich natürlich dafür sorgen, dass die Viecher nicht wieder kommen, da es ja nun "markiert" ist. 
Mir wurde von meinem freundlichen (ist ein bekannter von mir) eine Marderbox empfohlen die per Ultraschall Signaltöne aussendet. Erfolgsquote wohl 80% und mit 60€ auch überschaubar "günstig". 
Das werde ich denk ich mitnehmen. 

Gibt es sonst noch einfache Tricks zur Marderabwehr? Mein Auto steht leider immer draußen.


----------



## Lee (28. April 2016)

Hab da mal was von Hundehaaren gelesen, die man in den Motorraum legen soll


----------



## Jimiblu (28. April 2016)

Bekannte von mir haben letztes Jahr Marderprobleme im Zweitauto gehabt. Das Problem ist wohl, dass Mardermännchen quasi ausrasten wenn sie in "ihrem" Revier ein anderes Männchen riechen, da wird alles zerlegt und zerbissen was nach dem anderen Marder riecht. Pech, wenns halt grad die Schläuche und Kabel des Autos sind. 
Sie haben dann auch einiges ausprobiert, diese Marderfallen mit den Piepgeräuschen, Hundehaare, Katzenpisse was weiß ich nicht alles. Hat nicht geholfen. Sie haben sich dann an einen befreundeten Jäger gewandt, der das Vieh aber auch nicht aufspüren konnte. Das Problem wurde nun gelöst in dem man halt ne zweite Garage gebaut hat 

Ich hab allerdings auch mal gehört, dass man ums Auto Kaninchendraht spannen soll, da die Viecher angeblich nicht gerne über die feinen Maschen klettern, bzw. sich verheddern. Inwieweit das stimmt, keine Ahnung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2016)

Naja die Marderschrecks funktionieren schon, wenn man welche mit Frequenzwechsel nimmt. Die ohne Frequenzwechsel sollen nicht viel bringen. 

Hat sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen, für 60€ kann ich nicht viel falsch machen. 

Was laut adac nicht klappen soll sind Gerüche alle Hund und co, da sie nicht lange halten und sich wohl ein Marder nicht lange daran stört. 

Motorwäsche lasse ich auch machen, das soll sehr wichtig sein, falls ein fremder Marder kommt und das riecht, beist er wohl alles an.


----------



## keinnick (28. April 2016)

Eine Motorwäsche würde ich nicht auf "Verdacht" machen, nur weil ein Marder drin gewesen sein "könnte". Mit Pech handelt man sich damit nur Ärger ein (Feuchtigkeit wo sie nicht hingehört usw.).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2016)

Er war ja da, ich nehme an da krabbelt sonst nichts anderes in mein Motorraum und nagt meine Dämmung an und scheißt mir noch aufs Dach 


Zur Krönung des Tages hat meine Steuerkette noch nachgegeben und ist übersprungen, zum Glück eben provoziert durch ein Prüfverfahren. 
Zum Glück habe ich das noch innerhalb der Garantie getestet. Und das bei 50k km auf der Uhr. 

Steuerketten sind schon was feines....Nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes aus gegeben Anlass.
> 
> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mardern?
> 
> ...



60€?  Ist der vergoldet oder mit Einbau? Gardigo Marder-Frei Auto, Marderschreck, Anschluss an 12V Autobatterie, schonender Marderschutz als KFZ - Zubehor: Amazon.de: Garten

Hab schon 50 Stück oder so davon eingebaut und bis jetzt recht erfolgreich. Ist noch keiner zerfressen wiedergekommen. Das Auto kann dann aber nur noch 1/2 so lange irgendwo rumstehen wie sonst. Die Ruhestromaufnahme von deinem Auto ist damit dann ungefähr doppelt so hoch. Das lässt sich aber auch nicht umgehen. 3 Wochen sollte der aber damit auch durchhalten ohne das man das Fzg. bewegt. 4 Wochen mit einer großen Batterie. (80Ah+)



Lee schrieb:


> Hab da mal was von Hundehaaren gelesen, die man in den Motorraum legen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit der Marder was zum spielen hat?  Bringt nix, außer das es dem Motorraum zudreckt.



keinnick schrieb:


> Eine Motorwäsche würde ich nicht auf "Verdacht"  machen, nur weil ein Marder drin gewesen sein "könnte". Mit Pech handelt  man sich damit nur Ärger ein (Feuchtigkeit wo sie nicht hingehört  usw.).


Wenn das ein Kfzler macht und man anschließend die Kiste einmal über die Bahn scheucht, dann sollte das ohne Probleme gehen. Ich mache oft Motorwäschen nach Schäden und hatte noch nie Probleme. Man muss halt wissen was man macht und nicht alles unter Wasser setzen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zur Krönung des Tages hat meine Steuerkette noch nachgegeben und ist  übersprungen, zum Glück eben provoziert durch ein Prüfverfahren.
> Zum Glück habe ich das noch innerhalb der Garantie getestet. Und das bei 50k km auf der Uhr.
> 
> Steuerketten sind schon was feines....Nicht.
> ...


Hätteste mal nen 2.0 TFSI Quattro gekauft... 
Hat ja lange gehalten die Kette. So nen kurzen Zahnriemenintervall gibts glaub ich nur bei Alfa.


----------



## Riverna (28. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Steuerketten sind schon was feines....Nicht.



Steuerkette ist was feines, vorrausgesetzt der Hersteller ist in der Lage eine gescheite zu konstruieren...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2016)

Tja für den 2.0er hats Geld nicht gereicht, den Unterhalt könnte ich mir auch nicht leisten :b

Dein Teil da ist ja auch ein hörbares, das würde mich nerven. 
Auch besitzt es keine LED die blitzt, um zusätzlich den Marder abschreckt.

Und gute Geräte merkst du nicht an der Batterie, es sei denn du lässt die Karre nen halbes Jahr stehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2016)

Wieviel soll denn ein "gutes" Gerät ziehen? Der billig Kasten zieht 7mA. So viel weniger geht ja gar nicht, sonst kommt ja nix mehr raus.

Das Teil wird auch an Kl. 15 angeschlossen, also hörst du es nicht, wenn du das Auto fährst.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2016)

Also bei dem für 60€ steht das es so wenig Strom zieht, das es sogar weniger benötigt als die Uhr. Auch meinte das mein freundlicher, das sich das nicht bemerkbar macht, da es so gut wie nix zieht. 

Ich habe aber kein Bock die Nachbarn zu beschallen oder wenn ich öffentlich parke. Und ich parke auch direkt vor Arbeit, wenn ich Fenster offen habe höre ich das Gepiepe die ganze Zeit. Es sollte schon ein Gerät sein was im ultraschallbereich piept.


----------



## norse (29. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Steuerkette ist was feines, vorrausgesetzt der Hersteller ist in der Lage eine gescheite zu konstruieren...


Mal unwissend reingefragt: Wenn der Hersteller angibt, dass die Steuerkette alle 100tKM getauscht werden soll ... ist eher eine Aussage für nicht gut konstruiert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2016)

Eine Steuerkette soll gar nicht getauscht werden "wartungsfrei". 

Da das aber in der Praxis nicht funktioniert, werden ja nun wieder Zahnriemen verbaut. 

Das tolle ist halt, da es sie ja als wartungsfrei gilt, guckt sich niemand die Kette an bei einer Inspektion.
Zusätzlich komme ja zu der anfälligen Kette auch noch der Kettenspanner, welcher ebenso oft die Grätsche macht.


----------



## Seeefe (29. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Steuerkette ist was feines, vorrausgesetzt der Hersteller ist in der Lage eine gescheite zu konstruieren...



Bei meinem Honda Jazz gab es mit der nie Probleme


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also bei dem für 60€ steht das es so wenig Strom zieht, das es sogar weniger benötigt als die Uhr. Auch meinte das mein freundlicher, das sich das nicht bemerkbar macht, da es so gut wie nix zieht.



Also wie ein Gerät blinken und piepen soll und gleichzeitig unter einem 200uA Verbraucher liegen soll ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2016)

Frag mich nicht, die kundenbewertungen bestätigen aber den geringen Verbrauch:

Amazon.de: Fragen und Antworten: Wen mein auto jetzt ein Monat lang steht hat das auswirkungen auf der Batterie? Nicht das dann mein auto nicht mehr anspringt?


----------



## dsdenni (29. April 2016)

Kommt doch aber auch auf die Kapazität der Batterie an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2016)

Kann mir aber auch wurscht sein. Mein Auto steht maximal ne Woche ohne bewegt zu werden.


----------



## Useful (29. April 2016)

Meins steht maximal 2 Tage, also einen Tag ohne bewegt zu werden. Ist auch gut, denn die größte Batterie soll der Citigo nicht haben, reichen würde sie aber bestimmt dafür. Oder anders rum: Es ist ausreichend. Letztes Jahr hatte ich im Motorraum auch ein Stück Toast liegen oder sowas ähnliches, seitdem war aber nichts mehr. Sollte sich das aber wiederholen, werde ich mir die genannten Geräte mal merken. Das sind 60€ schon wert aus meiner Sicht, um nachher nicht Probleme zu haben 

Hatten sowas hier zwar noch nie, aber sicher ist sicher 
Und der Motorraum soll schließlich sauber bleiben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2016)

Naja sauber ist eine Sache, aber angebissene Schläuche was anderes


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2016)

Zwischendurch kommt der olle Marder beim Starten in den Riementrieb.  Ist dann immer nen ziemliches Gemetzel. Ich hatte auch schonmal ein Auto wo nen Hase drin war. Der ist dann in den Riemen gekommen und hat sich den Kopf abgerissen. War alles voll mit Blut und hat derbe nach vergammelt gestunken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2016)

Naja dafür gibts dann Azubis hm?


----------



## dsdenni (29. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja dafür gibts dann Azubis hm?


[emoji13] 

Muss schon ne blöde Arbeit sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2016)

Meine Azubis machen relativ wenig "Arbeiten". Die sollen ja was lernen und nicht AWs kloppen.  Außerdem machen die eh nur alles kaputt also ist es schneller, wenn man es gleich selber macht. 

Wenn dann trotzdem was kaputt geht war es auf jeden Fall der Stift. Der ist pauschal erstmal schuld, solange es niemand anders gesehen hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2016)

Naja beim kaputt machen lernt man am besten


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Mal unwissend reingefragt: Wenn der Hersteller  angibt, dass die Steuerkette alle 100tKM getauscht werden soll ... ist  eher eine Aussage für nicht gut konstruiert?



Jupp. Wenn man es richtig macht, dann braucht man die Kette auch nie anzufassen.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. April 2016)

Innenraumfilter, Ölabsauger anklemmen und Reifendruck waren in Praktikum so meine Haupttätigkeiten 

Das Appetitlichste war so ein schön verrauchtes Taxi, in dessen Fußraum ich 15Minuten verbracht hab


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Mal unwissend reingefragt: Wenn der Hersteller angibt, dass die Steuerkette alle 100tKM getauscht werden soll ... ist eher eine Aussage für nicht gut konstruiert?



Kurz und knapp... Ja. 
Die Hersteller solcher Halsketten sehen das natürlich anders. Die Steuerkette in meinem "neuen" Motor für den 100NX ist knapp 24 Jahre alt und hat 112.000 Kilometer runter. Da hat sich nichts gelängt oder klappert. Hatte auch schon 2L Motoren mit 300.000 Kilometer plus und NIE hat die Kette Probleme gemacht.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (29. April 2016)

Siehe Sr20 die machen mit der Kette auch eher weniger Probleme.


----------



## Riverna (29. April 2016)

Ich rede von einem SR20 Motor


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2016)

Hab heute erstmal wieder nen Offenbacher R34 Skyline in schwarz bei uns gesehen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (29. April 2016)

Oh ja gut, irgendwie dachte ich mir das schon, war mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp... Ja.
> Die Hersteller solcher Halsketten sehen das natürlich anders. Die Steuerkette in meinem "neuen" Motor für den 100NX ist knapp 24 Jahre alt und hat 112.000 Kilometer runter. Da hat sich nichts gelängt oder klappert. Hatte auch schon 2L Motoren mit 300.000 Kilometer plus und NIE hat die Kette Probleme gemacht.



Mein Achter ist ein 1991er und hat gerade um die 175.000km runter. Die Kette ist ruhig und friedlich. Bei diesen Motoren sind 400.000km eher normal.


----------



## dsdenni (30. April 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mein Achter ist ein 1991er und hat gerade um die 175.000km runter. Die Kette ist ruhig und friedlich. Bei diesen Motoren sind 400.000km eher normal.


Heutzutage ja leider nicht :C

Also das mit der Kette


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2016)

Die OM646evo von Daimler machen auch locker 650000 km mit einer Kette. Bei keinem w211 Taxi haben wir jemals eine Kette gemacht.


tsd560ti schrieb:


> Innenraumfilter, Ölabsauger anklemmen und Reifendruck waren in Praktikum so meine Haupttätigkeiten
> 
> Das Appetitlichste war so ein schön verrauchtes Taxi, in dessen Fußraum ich 15Minuten verbracht hab


Hast du etwa erwartet das jemand dich als Praktikant einen Kopf machen lässt oder ein Getriebe zerlegen?


----------



## tsd560ti (30. April 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hast du etwa erwartet das jemand dich als Praktikant einen Kopf machen lässt oder ein Getriebe zerlegen?


Absolut nicht, war cool dass ich was am Auto machen durfte und nicht den ganzen Tag zwischen Kaffeeküche und Besenkammer eingesetzt wurde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2016)

Normalerweise guckt man als Praktikant eher zu und packt eventuell mal mit an. Unsere Praktikanten werden nie für sowas eingeteilt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Innenraumfilter, Ölabsauger anklemmen und Reifendruck waren in Praktikum so meine Haupttätigkeiten
> 
> Das Appetitlichste war so ein schön verrauchtes Taxi, in dessen Fußraum ich 15Minuten verbracht hab




Dann wäre das hier ja was für Dich gewesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War die Tage in der Werkstatt eines Kumpels. Ich habe die Karre nach der Reparatur rausgefahren. Luft musst ich dabei anhalten. 

Aber schon praktisch konstruiert, so ein Renault Scenic. Wenn der Aschenbecher voll ist, fällt nicht alles in den Fußraum, sondern dann gibt es noch ein extra Fach darunter


----------



## DarfVadder (1. Mai 2016)

Wie kann man sein Auto nur so verdrecken... richtig eklig!


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Dann wäre das hier ja was für Dich gewesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist zwar nicht schön sowas, aber meinst du wirklich ein Kunde findet es gut, wenn irgendwo sowas gepostet wird?


----------



## Zoon (1. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht sollte der Kunde den Wagen auch einfach mal wenigstens "Besenrein" bei der Werkstatt abgeben? Bei dem rollenden Gulli würde ich die Annahme verweigern ...


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2016)

Normal müsste sowas mit Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer im Ort des Kundens ausgehangen werden. Es ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Zumutung und Verachtend jemand so einen Saustall in die Werkstatt zu stellen und dann eine Reperatur zu erwarten. Normalerweise müsste es einen +200Euro Zuschlag auf die Rechnung geben für unzumutbare Zustände am Arbeitsplatz. Da bekomme ich echt Aggressionen.  Hab solche Fahrzeuge schon verweigert und den Kunden fort geschickt... ich bin Mechaniker und kein Messi Entrümplungs Beauftragter für Fahrzeuge.


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2016)

Ich lehn sowas immer ab wenn ich was reparieren soll.
Wird bei der Konkurrenz hier genauso gehandhabt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2016)

Das muss einem doch selber peinlich sein...

Ich hab mein Auto auch sauber gemacht und ausgesaugt bevor ich es zur Werkstatt gebracht habe. Da wäre mir schon ein sandiger Fussraum peinlich.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2016)

Man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2016)

Neue Kupplung, neue Wasserpumpe, neue Kerzen und heute dann den Motor eingebaut. Mal sehen ob ich ihn nächste Woche mal starten kann...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Auto auch sauber gemacht und ausgesaugt bevor ich es zur Werkstatt gebracht habe. Da wäre mir schon ein sandiger Fussraum peinlich.



Also bei mir macht das die Werkstatt, kriege jedesmal nen ausgesaugtes, gewaschenes Auto wieder.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Mai 2016)

Aussaugen kenne ich, aber gewaschen?  
Das zahlt man doch locker mit


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2016)

Kommt drauf an, bei manchen Kunden waschen wir die Fahrzeuge auch. Je nach dem wie empfindlich der Kunde ist, manche erwarten eben dies wenn das Fahrzeug von der Inspektion zurück kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2016)

Bei uns wird jedes Auto gewaschen.  Selbst bei kleinen Sachen wie Räder umstecken. Wenn man es nicht möchte, wird es halt nicht gemacht. Bei Audi bekomme ich meinen auch immer gewaschen zurück.


----------



## Klutten (1. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe ja nun auch täglich Dinge, die man eigentlich nicht sehen möchte, aber dieses Vehikel hat den Bogen dann doch massiv überspannt. Das gute Stück stand letzten Herbst bei sehr sommerlichen Temperaturen in der Sonne und wollte dann nachmittags von mir gerüft werden. Nach einem ersten Würgereiz beim Öffnen der Fahrertür habe ich dann aufgrund einer zu hohen Gefahr für meine Gesundheit abgelehnt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2016)

WTF?  So sehen ja nicht mal Bundeswehr Autos nach Geländefahrt aus. Da muss man ja mit ABC Ausrüstung rein!


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2016)

Schade das ich kein Bild von dem letzten Auto am Freitag gemacht habe, hinten waren soviele Hundehaare im Kofferraum... daraus hätte man sich wunderbar einen Pullover und eine Mütze machen können. Und ich hatte die wunderbare Aufgabe die Rückleuchten durchmessen zu dürfen. Aber die Karre von Klutten ist auch ziemlich toll... die Sitzmatte ist wohl eher dafür sich selber nicht dreckig zu machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2016)

Diese Köter Autos kann man doch unmöglich wieder verkaufen. Da müsste man den ganzen Innenraum ausbauen und verbrennen. Kauft doch niemand so ein Auto. Das stink meistens so brutal das ich egal bei welchem Wetter immer mit Fenster runter fahre.


----------



## Klutten (1. Mai 2016)

Sind dir das nicht Haare genug? Normalerweise sind die Verkleidungen dort Dunkelgrau.    Vergrößer das Bild mal. Dann siehst du auch die Schimmelflecken neben den Hundehaaren.


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2016)

Ich hab den Fehler gemacht und ebenfalls die Fenster runter gemacht, dann stank irgendwann die ganze Werkstatt nach Köter. Ziemlich ungeil...
Und dann wollte der Kunde doch noch ernsthaft die Leuchtmittel auf Garantie getauscht haben, da sie erst 3 Jahre alt wären.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich sehe ja nun auch täglich Dinge, die man eigentlich nicht sehen möchte, aber dieses Vehikel hat den Bogen dann doch massiv überspannt. Das gute Stück stand letzten Herbst bei sehr sommerlichen Temperaturen in der Sonne und wollte dann nachmittags von mir gerüft werden. Nach einem ersten Würgereiz beim Öffnen der Fahrertür habe ich dann aufgrund einer zu hohen Gefahr für meine Gesundheit abgelehnt.


Der arme passat... (3b oder bg) Und diverses viehzeug hat sowieso nix im auto verloren (!), also zumindest nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## Klutten (1. Mai 2016)

Der arme Golf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2016)

Achso, nur golf... Da ist`s nicht so wild. 
Das interior sieht aber aus wie passat...


----------



## Zeiss (1. Mai 2016)

Ist halt ein VW, einer wie der Andere...

Sieht aber echt übel aus...


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Mai 2016)

Unserer hatte vollkommen verschließbare Lamellen an den Lüftungsdüsen, deiner nicht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist halt ein VW, einer wie der Andere...



Was ist das denn für eine bescheuerte Aussage  ?


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2016)

Vergleich doch mal die Armaturenbretter in verschiedenen VWs, dann siehst du es auch... Sehen sich alle zum Verwechseln aus.


----------



## s-icon (2. Mai 2016)

Die Innenräume von Golf, Passat und Touareg sehen sich weniger ähnlich, als 1er, 3er und X5.

Deine Aussagen bzgl. des VW Konzerns sind Konzerns sind komplett unsachlich.
Hauptsache bashen.
Außerdem hast du mir meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet:
Inwiefern kann ein Audi alles, aber nichts richtig?


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Innenräume von Golf, Passat und Touareg sehen sich weniger ähnlich, als 1er, 3er und X5.



Naja, ich weiß nicht. Nimm den Golf4 und den Passat aus der selben Bauzeit (B5).




s-icon schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen bzgl. des VW Konzerns sind Konzerns sind komplett unsachlich.
> Hauptsache bashen.
> Außerdem hast du mir meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet:
> Inwiefern kann ein Audi alles, aber nichts richtig?



Nein, das ist kein Bashing, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein. Ich hatte die "Ehre" ca 9-10 Jahre mit der Entwicklung von VW/Audi/Porsche (in Wolfsburg, Ingolstand bzw. Neckarsulm und Weissach) zusammen zu arbeiten, waren leider Gottes meine Kunden. Sowas dummarrogantes und inkompetentes habe ich selten erlebt. Reissen sich die Fresse auf, bis es kracht und dabei haben sie kein Plan von Spec und was überhaupt möglich bzw. erlaubt ist. Das zieht sich komplett durch den gesamten Konzern durch. Das fängt bei Fahrzeugnetzwerken (CAN, Lin, ...) an und hört bei Netzwerkinfrastruktur des Konzerns auf. Die Kollegen von Bosch CDG (alt DGS, ganz alt GS und DS), bekommen auch regelmässig einen Schrei und Lachanfall. Mit Benz hat man diese Probleme überhaupt nicht, sei es jetzt Entwicklung, Erprobung oder Applikation. 

Audi ist für mich so ein Wadenbeißer, wir sind die Größten, die Besten und überhaupt. Vorsprung durch Technik, klar, welcher Vorsprung? Durch welche Technik? Leichtbau? Ja, haben sie, aber keiner fragt wofür es gemacht wurde. Die VR- und W- Motoren vergessen wir lieber ganz, Gewichtsverteilung ebenfalls, ein Motor hat vor der Vorderachse nichts zu suchen, bestätigt auch jeder, der in Physik auch nur einbisschen mächtig ist. Übrigens hat sich Audi auch mit en R6-Motoren versucht und es dann doch sein lassen... so entstand dann R5, mit der "Formel" 5=6... Audi hat schon eine sehr interessante Geschichte.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2016)

Beantwortet die Frage aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Vergleich doch mal die Armaturenbretter in verschiedenen VWs, dann siehst du es auch... Sehen sich alle zum Verwechseln aus.



Das Gleiche gilt imho für fast alle für den Massenmarkt gedachten  Produkte  deutscher Autohersteller (innen wie außen), wer da designtechnisch noch etwas hervorsticht ist Mini, dann war es das aber auch fast schon.


----------



## XE85 (2. Mai 2016)

BMW Quadturbo-Diesel: Neuer 75 d mit 4   PS bestatigt

Wenn das so weitergeht übersteigt die Turbozahl bald die Zylinderzahl.

Aber trotzdem beeindruckend, 400PS aus einem 3 Liter Diesel - made in Austria halt.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> BMW Quadturbo-Diesel: Neuer 75d mit 4 PS bestatigt
> 
> 
> Aber trotzdem beeindruckend, 400PS aus einem 3 Liter Diesel - made in Austria halt.


Wieso 400, da steht 4.


----------



## ich558 (2. Mai 2016)

An alle mit Erfahrung 
Ich möchte meinen Audi verkaufen. Wie sehr Unterscheiden sich die Verkaufspreise zwischen Privatverkauf und Verkauf an einen Händler.
Und falls ich ihn gegen einen neuen Wagen beim selben Händler antausche kann man dann noch mehr "rausholen"?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> An alle mit Erfahrung
> Ich möchte meinen Audi verkaufen. Wie sehr Unterscheiden sich die Verkaufspreise zwischen Privatverkauf und Verkauf an einen Händler.
> Und falls ich ihn gegen einen neuen Wagen beim selben Händler antausche kann man dann noch mehr "rausholen"?



mMn kann man Autos besser Privat verkaufen. 
Hab für meinen 1er damals etwa 3000€ mehr bekommen, als beim Händler.
Wenn du bei dem Händler ein Auto kaufst, fällt der Rabatt meistens etwas höher aus. 
Viel macht es aber nicht aus.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Audi ist für mich so ein Wadenbeißer, wir sind die Größten, die Besten und überhaupt. Vorsprung durch Technik, klar, welcher Vorsprung? Durch welche Technik? Leichtbau?



Trotzdem finden bei VW/Audi sehr viele neue Techniken im Bereich der Antriebe Verwendung in der Großserie.
Bei den neuen Benzinern wird z.B. ein VTG Lader in Kombination mit einer sehr hohen Verdichtung (12,5:1) + dem Miller Brennverfahren eingesetzt. Das Ganze soll den Realverbrauch nochmal ein gutes Stück drücken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2016)

Kann ich bestätigen. 

Mein Honda beim Händler 1000-1500€. 

Privat für 3200€ verkauft. 

Dauert eben länger bis man es los ist und man mehr Aufwand.


----------



## dsdenni (2. Mai 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> BMW Quadturbo-Diesel: Neuer 75d mit 4 PS bestatigt
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht übersteigt die Turbozahl bald die Zylinderzahl.
> 
> Aber trotzdem beeindruckend, 400PS aus einem 3 Liter Diesel - made in Austria halt.


Man kann es sicher auch mit einem Turbo machen und viel weniger Hubraum, aber ich denke mal das man mit mehr  für verschiedene Drehzahl ausgelegte Turbos halt den Turbolag verringert.


----------



## XE85 (2. Mai 2016)

Klar könnte man es mit einem auch machen, aber das Ziel war ja, wie im Artikel steht, Leistung und Drehmomment über ein breites Drehzahlband zur Verfügung zu stellen - und das auch bei Drehzahlen über 5000, was für einen Diesel ja schon recht hoch ist. Und das geht wohl kaum mit einem Lader, im unteren Drehzahlbereich braucht man einen kleinen der beim Lastwechsel schnell anspricht, aber für hohe Drehzahlen zu wenig Luft liefert, für hohe dann große Lader.

Man wird sehen wie dieser riesen Haufen Technik dann in der Praxis funktioniert. Mit dem ersten 50d gabs ja Anfangs Probleme, die angegebene Leistung wurde oft nicht erreicht. Das ist zwar behoben, aber man geht ja wieder einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> mMn kann man Autos besser Privat verkaufen.
> Hab für meinen 1er damals etwa 3000€ mehr bekommen, als beim Händler.
> Wenn du bei dem Händler ein Auto kaufst, fällt der Rabatt meistens etwas höher aus.
> Viel macht es aber nicht aus.
> ...


Mazda macht das seit 2011 mit 14:1, den Atikinson/Miller Zyklus nutzen auch andere Hersteller, beides ist also eh alter Hut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mazda macht das seit 2011 mit 14:1, den Atikinson/Miller Zyklus nutzen auch andere Hersteller, beides ist also eh alter Hut.



Natürlich, aber nicht in Verbindung mit einem VTG Turbo. Da sind VW/Audi die erste Hersteller, die einen VTG Lader in Großserie beim Ottomotor einsetzten.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. Mai 2016)

Wie schaut das Thema Autowaschen aus bei euch ? Einfach in die Anlage und gut ist oder macht Ihr Handwäsche ? Wie Pflegt ihr eure Autos ( Innen / Außen )


----------



## Jimiblu (2. Mai 2016)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Wie schaut das Thema Autowaschen aus bei euch ? Einfach in die Anlage und gut ist oder macht Ihr Handwäsche ? Wie Pflegt ihr eure Autos ( Innen / Außen )



Innen: Scheibenreiniger + Tuch und wischen
Außen: Zuhause waschen per Hochdruckreiniger, ganz weicher Autobürste und so nem Autoshampoo Zeuch


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. Mai 2016)

Surf City Garage - Pacific Blue Wash & Wax 475ml: Amazon.de: Auto

kann mann das ggf verwenden ?


----------



## CRYztal312 (2. Mai 2016)

Klar kannst das verwenden, da explodiert nix [emoji6] 

Am besten mit 2 Eimer Wäsche mit Grit Guard und einem Microfaserhandschuh waschen. 

Und trocknen mit einem Trockentuch


----------



## dsdenni (2. Mai 2016)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Klar kannst das verwenden, da explodiert nix [emoji6]
> 
> Am besten mit 2 Eimer Wäsche mit Grit Guard und einem Microfaserhandschuh waschen.
> 
> Und trocknen mit einem Trockentuch


Ich persönlich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen wie ein Grid Guard in einem mit Wasser gefüllten Eimer funktionieren soll. Wie soll der Dreck unten bleiben?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Unserer hatte vollkommen verschließbare Lamellen an den Lüftungsdüsen, deiner nicht?


Da drauf hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, garnicht geachtet. Hab nur nach der türverkleidung geschaut. Aber meinen 3bg hab ich ja seit februar nicht mehr...


----------



## CRYztal312 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich persönlich nutz ihn hauptsächlich zum abstreifen des handschuhs im Auswascheimer. 
Aber der grobe dreck bleibt auf jeden Fall am Boden.


----------



## dsdenni (2. Mai 2016)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich nutz ihn hauptsächlich zum abstreifen des handschuhs im Auswascheimer.
> Aber der grobe dreck bleibt auf jeden Fall am Boden.


OK das mit dem groben Dreck versteh ich klar aber angeblich soll da alles bleiben wo ich mir dann denk das kann ja nicht


----------



## CRYztal312 (3. Mai 2016)

Ne, das da die feinen Partikel nicht hoch kommen, glaub ich auch net.


----------



## Amon (3. Mai 2016)

Innenraum Filter beim Astra ist echt das letzte! Der Konstrukteur der sich das hat einfallen lassen gehört erschlagen! Hinterm Handschuhfach! So ein Humbug!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Mai 2016)

@jom79
Naja, viele persönliche Daten über den Besitzer sind nicht zu sehen. Von daher geht das doch, oder?

Ich finde es eine Frechheit, ein Auto so zur Reparatur abzugeben. Muss ja nicht sauber sein, aber vergammelte Lebensmittelreste sind schon ekelhaft.

@klutten
Lecker 
So zur Hu zu fahren ist schon mutig.

@amon
Von vorne kommst Du nicht ran?

Aber teilweise echt verrückt, wie versteckt die sind. Erklärt dann auch, warum der regelmäßige Wechsel gerne mal verschoben wird.

Meiner hat so ausgesehen: *schäm


----------



## Amon (3. Mai 2016)

Nee, keine Chance da von vorne dran zu kommen. Das schlimme ist ja, dass wenn man da das Handschuhfach raus hat und die Klappe wo der hinter sitzt los hat muss man den da rein fummeln. Da sitzt noch ein rundes Bauteil, ich denke mal von der Klimaanlage und da muss man dran vorbei. Also sauber und ordentlich kriegt man den kaum rein.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2016)

Bei Volvo und Ford muss man teilweise das Gaspedal ausbauen, beim QQ von Nissan ist es ebenfalls direkt neben dem Gaspedal und man muss ihn vorbei quetschen.


----------



## HordyH (3. Mai 2016)

Macht mal nen ölwechsel bei nem doblo 1.6 bzw 2.0 Diesel. 

Da kannst machen was willst das Öl läuft dir über die Antriebswelle auf den achsträger und den querlenker. Da dauern das sauber machen länger als der ölwechsel ansich.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Macht mal nen ölwechsel bei nem doblo 1.6 bzw 2.0 Diesel.
> 
> Da kannst machen was willst das Öl läuft dir über die Antriebswelle auf den achsträger und den querlenker. Da dauern das sauber machen länger als der ölwechsel ansich.



Bei dem Astra von meiner Freundin (2006 Baujahr 1,6) da war das auch so ätzend. Hast du da den Ölfilter rausgedreht lief die Suppe auch auf große Teile der Maschine.


----------



## norse (3. Mai 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Innenraum Filter beim Astra ist echt das letzte! Der Konstrukteur der sich das hat einfallen lassen gehört erschlagen! Hinterm Handschuhfach! So ein Humbug!



Beim Subaru ebenso - einmal komplett Handschuhfach abbauen, dann kommst rann.

Geschweige denn du willst eine Birne im Scheinwerfer wechsel - getreu dem Motto "reicht Motor ausbauen oder muss ich die Karosse zerflexen?"


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Trotzdem finden bei VW/Audi sehr viele  neue Techniken im Bereich der Antriebe Verwendung in der Großserie.
> Bei den neuen Benzinern wird z.B. ein VTG Lader in Kombination mit einer  sehr hohen Verdichtung (12,5:1) + dem Miller Brennverfahren eingesetzt.  Das Ganze soll den Realverbrauch nochmal ein gutes Stück  drücken.



Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, verwendet Porsche VTG-Lader schon  eine lange Zeit in den den Turbo-Modellen (911 Turbo), glaub es war 2004  oder 2005.  Und, was viel wichtiger ist, hält Porsche auch Patent drauf... Unter  anderem ist das auch mit der Grund, warum es sich noch nicht verbreitet  hat. Dass Audi sich im Porsche-Regal bedient ist einfach nur konsequent.



XE85 schrieb:


> BMW Quadturbo-Diesel: Neuer 75d mit 400 PS bestatigt
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht übersteigt die Turbozahl bald die Zylinderzahl.
> 
> Aber trotzdem beeindruckend, 400PS aus einem 3 Liter Diesel - made in Austria halt.



BMW mit Magna sind schon kranke Schweine


----------



## der_yappi (3. Mai 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Geschweige denn du willst eine Birne im Scheinwerfer wechsel - getreu dem Motto "reicht Motor ausbauen oder muss ich die Karosse zerflexen?"



War beim Peugeot 206 auch so ein riesen galama...
Da war ein Teil des ABS so dicht an den einen Scheinwerfer rangebaut, das man da Augen in den Fingern und Gummiknochen haben muss um da gescheit ran zu kommen.
Hat damals zum Glück die Werkstatt gratis gemacht. Ich war zu ungelenk dafür


----------



## thirteeen1 (3. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist die Entscheidung jetzt gefallen. Es wird auf einen Golf 4 GTI rauslaufen. Zwar kein Kombi aber mehr Platz als im E36.
Wollte eigentlich einen Jubi, aber wenn ich einen normalen nehme habe ich mehr Geld für den Motor über.
Werde mich also nach einer GTI Karosse mit Motorschaden oder ganz ohne Motor umsehen.

Motor wird ein 1.8T AGU mit einigen Mods um auf gut 300PS zu kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2016)

Als Spaßmobil oder als Erstwagen?


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Entscheidung jetzt gefallen. Es wird auf einen Golf 4 GTI rauslaufen. Zwar kein Kombi aber mehr Platz als im E36.
> Wollte eigentlich einen Jubi, aber wenn ich einen normalen nehme habe ich mehr Geld für den Motor über.
> Werde mich also nach einer GTI Karosse mit Motorschaden oder ganz ohne Motor umsehen.
> 
> Motor wird ein 1.8T AGU mit einigen Mods um auf gut 300PS zu kommen.



Willst du nicht mal nach einem Golf V GTI schauen? Denke der 2 Liter Motor von dem ist ebenfalls eine gute, wenn nicht die bessere Basis. Außerdem ist der ganz 5er "mehr GTI" als der 4er


----------



## HordyH (3. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, verwendet Porsche VTG-Lader schon  eine lange Zeit in den den Turbo-Modellen (911 Turbo), glaub es war 2004  oder 2005.  Und, was viel wichtiger ist, hält Porsche auch Patent drauf... Unter  anderem ist das auch mit der Grund, warum es sich noch nicht verbreitet  hat. Dass Audi sich im Porsche-Regal bedient ist einfach nur konsequent.
> 
> 
> 
> BMW mit Magna sind schon kranke Schweine


Also bei FCA gibt es genug fzg mit vtg ladern.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2016)

Als Benziner?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, verwendet Porsche VTG-Lader schon  eine lange Zeit in den den Turbo-Modellen (911 Turbo), glaub es war 2004  oder 2005.  Und, was viel wichtiger ist, hält Porsche auch Patent drauf... Unter  anderem ist das auch mit der Grund, warum es sich noch nicht verbreitet  hat. Dass Audi sich im Porsche-Regal bedient ist einfach nur konsequent.



Der 911 Turbo ist allerdings kein Großserienfahrzeug, deshalb sind die neuen Benziner von VW/Audi die ersten mit einer VTG beim Ottomotor in Großserie.
Sicher dass Porsche ein Patent auf VTG Lader beim Ottomotor hat ? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2016)

Ist doch egal ob Großserie oder nicht, es geht um's KnowHow.

Ja, bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Porsche drauf ein Patent hat.


----------



## worco (3. Mai 2016)

Edit...


----------



## thirteeen1 (3. Mai 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Als Spaßmobil oder als Erstwagen?



Als Nachfolger für mein Balkan Auto.




orca113 schrieb:


> Willst du nicht mal nach einem Golf V GTI schauen? Denke der 2 Liter Motor von dem ist ebenfalls eine gute, wenn nicht die bessere Basis. Außerdem ist der ganz 5er "mehr GTI" als der 4er



Ich denke mit dem Motor werde ich nicht glücklich. Ich mag den 1.8T eigentlich ganz gerne.
Und für das Geld das ich in einen Golf 5 investieren müsste habe ich am G4 schon einiges gemacht.

Angedacht ist ein Motor mit folgendem:

AGU Basis mit überholtem Kopf, neu gelagert und abgedichtet
Sharan Ansaugbrücke
K04-35 Lader (RS6 Rumpfgruppe)
3" AGA ab Turbo mit 200 Zeller
S3 Düsen 
FMIC

Und dann hoffen das das Getriebe hebt


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2016)

Am Samstag hol ich meinen neuen Übergangsmotor für den Subaru ab... will dieses Jahr doch nicht drauf verzichten. Also hau ich einfach einen neuen rein und baue den alten nebenbei auf.


----------



## dsdenni (3. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Am Samstag hol ich meinen neuen Übergangsmotor für den Subaru ab... will dieses Jahr doch nicht drauf verzichten. Also hau ich einfach einen neuen rein und baue den alten nebenbei auf.


Da kribbelts einen extrem,  

Kann man aber verstehen [emoji28]


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Als Nachfolger für mein Balkan Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Golf 4, im Ernst  ?
Der schlechteste GTI den es insgesamt gab ^^ . Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber zum Golf 5 GTI greifen. 
Deutlich besserer Motor, bessere Karosserie/Fahrwerk  und allgemein moderner.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2016)

Golf 4 GTI war doch nur ne Ausstattungslinie, erst der Fünfer war wieder nen ordentlicher GTI.
Würde da auch nen Fünfer GTI holen, alleine schon wegen dem Motor und er für mich persönlich wesentlich besser aussieht.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2016)

Der Golf 4 ist aber meiner Meinung nach der schönste Golf, wenn ich mir einen R32 kaufen würde wäre es auch definitiv ein 4er


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2016)

Von den ganzen Golfs gefällt mir auch der 4er am besten, auch wenn es technisch das bescheidenste Modell. Aber Golf1 Cabrio ist immernoch das Beste, einfach Kult.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2016)

Für mich ist der Golf4 mit das hässlichste Auto, was ich kenne, von innen wie von außen 
Aus nem G5 GTI wird man auf alle Fälle deutlich mehr rausholen, zumindest technisch. 
Optik muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2016)

Ja ein schöner 1er Golf zurecht gemacht mit dem richtigen Motor... Das wär noch was.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Golf4 mit das hässlichste Auto, was ich kenne, von innen wie von außen


Was du über den Golf 4 sagst, das denke ich über den Golf 5.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Da kribbelts einen extrem,
> 
> Kann man aber verstehen [emoji28]



Das stimmt schon, Motor ist zum Glück nicht sonderlich teuer. Da kann man sich den Luxus auch für die paar Monate leisten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem Motor werde ich nicht glücklich. Ich mag den 1.8T eigentlich ganz gerne.
> Und für das Geld das ich in einen Golf 5 investieren müsste habe ich am G4 schon einiges gemacht.
> 
> Angedacht ist ein Motor mit folgendem:
> ...


FWD ohne Sperre?  Willst du auf die Vorderachse 315er Reifen machen? Der dreht doch bei 160 noch durch... Ist ja fast so wie JP sein 1.8T Projekt. Vom TT Quattro den Motor in einen A3 8L VFL FWD ohne Sperre. Er gibt im 4. Gang Gas und nur Qualm und Wheelspin mit 225er Reifen. Irgendwie sinnfrei da Geld in den Motor zu stecken, weil es eh nicht auf der Straße ankommt. Dann lieber nen 1.8T 4 Motion Golf kaufen, GTI Bodykit und Innenraum ändern und glücklich werden. ...ist auch deutlich günstiger!


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja ein schöner 1er Golf zurecht gemacht mit dem richtigen Motor... Das wär noch was.



Jupp, ein 1,8T (APP oder APX) rein und gut ist.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich immer dieses Gelaber höre das mit FWD ohne Sperre keine Leistung fahrbar wäre. Also ich mag mich wieder holen, ich bin schon 300PS mit FWD (ohne Sperre) gefahren und hatte selber 250PS (ohne Sperre). Mit guten Reifen bekommt man ab dem zweiten Gang die Leistung ohne Probleme auf die Straße.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mit guten Reifen bekommt man ab dem zweiten Gang die Leistung ohne Probleme auf die Straße.


Dann erklär das mal meinen P Zeros, die sind da anderer Meinung.
Wobei ja 300PS ja auch nicht gleich 300PS sind.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2016)

Die P Zero bin ich nicht gefahren, kann ich nicht beurteilen wie die sind. Ich hatte jedenfalls keinerlei Traktionsprobleme solange die Straße trocken war.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2016)

Die PZero Rosso Asimmetrico fahre ich am Achter und demnächst auch am 7er. Ist ein Top Reifen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2016)

Im Endeffekt ist das was die Reifen umsetzen müssen ja das Raddrehmoment bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl in einem bestimmten Gang und nicht die (maximale) Motorleistung. Da wird ein (fest geschalteter), lang übersetzter Sauger deutlich weniger liefern als ein (mit ungebrücktem Wandler) kurz übersetzter Turbomotor. Ergo sind PS da ein schlechter Vergleichswert.

Ich würde auch nie behaupten dass >200PS mit FWD nicht fahrbar sind, aber Fakt ist auch dass ich selbst bei gedrosseltem Motor(volles Drehmoment gibt das Steuergerät erst im 3. Gang frei) und damit keinen "230PS" gut Schlupf beim Anfahren bekomme wenn ich zu schwungvoll aufs Pedal trete.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die PZero Rosso Asimmetrico fahre ich am Achter und demnächst auch am 7er. Ist ein Top Reifen.



Gibt aber deutlich bessere Reifen für ähnliches Geld.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2016)

Möglich, ich bin mit denen absolut zufrieden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2016)

Super... k04 Lader aufm 1.8T AGU mit FWD. 3. Gang die Kiste hängt im Begrenzer fest.  Bringt ja richtig Kraft auf den Boden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLkmp-qlODQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne dicke breite frische Reifen und Sturz 0 geht da nix nach vorn. Und wehe es kommt Wasser vom Himmel!  Wheelspin bis 320km/h vorprogrammiert. 

Achso das Argument "ich baue mir ein 300PS+ Auto um nur mit 80 hinterm LKW zu fahren" zählt nicht.  Naja jeder raucht so, wie es ihm Spaß macht.


----------



## Zoon (4. Mai 2016)

Wer wie ein geistesgestörter  "digital" Gas gibt und kein Gefühl im Kupplungsfuss hat der hat wohl selbst bei nem 45 PS Corsa dauernd Traktionsprobleme. 

@ Golf IV - der 25 Jahre Jubi GTI mti 180 PS währe da was schönes. Der war auch wieder etwas mehr als nur ne "Austattungslinie".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Super... k04 Lader aufm 1.8T AGU mit FWD. 3. Gang die Kiste hängt im Begrenzer fest.  Bringt ja richtig Kraft auf den Boden.



Bei einer so schlechten Motorcharakteristik mit dem Drehmomentsprung kein Wunder. 

So sieht es aus, wenn das Drehmoment sauberer aufgebaut wird, und der fährt ebenfalls höchstens 225er Reifen: VW Polo WRC stage 3 400+ HP - YouTube


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2016)

> Wer wie ein geistesgestörter  "digital" Gas gibt



geil ich bin nicht der einzige der das so umschreibt 

nur 1 oder 0


----------



## Zeiss (4. Mai 2016)

Das heißt binär, nicht digital.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> geil ich bin nicht der einzige der das so umschreibt
> 
> nur 1 oder 0



So kann man es halt gut erklären


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wer wie ein geistesgestörter  "digital" Gas gibt und kein Gefühl im Kupplungsfuss hat der hat wohl selbst bei nem 45 PS Corsa dauernd Traktionsprobleme.


Was hat das Gefühl im Kupplungsfuss damit zu tun, wenn ich aus ner engen Kurve voll rausbeschleunige und das ESP im Dauereinsatz ist?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Mai 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, wenn das Drehmoment sauberer aufgebaut wird, und der fährt ebenfalls höchstens 225er Reifen: VW Polo WRC stage 3 400+ HP - YouTube


Ist dir in deinem video eigentlich die, im vermutlich 3. gang, dezent panisch blinkende ESP-leuchte mit anschließendem, gut hörbarem, zurück regeln der motorleistung aufgefallen? Das ist ja viel, aber nicht unbedingt ein sauberes beschleunigen bzw. hoch drehen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wer wie ein geistesgestörter  "digital" Gas gibt und kein Gefühl im Kupplungsfuss hat der hat wohl selbst bei nem 45 PS Corsa dauernd Traktionsprobleme.


Er gibt bei 2000 rpm Vollgas und hält einfach fest. Was ist daran gestört? Ab ungefähr 4500rpm liegt dann genug Ladedruck an, dass die Reifen in Rauch aufgehen und der Motor in den Begrenzer springt. So ist das halt, wenn man die Traktion verliert. Nichts außergewöhnliches oder digitale Fahrweise oder was für ein Blödsinn auch immer. Das Auto bekommt in dem Zustand einfach die Leistung nicht auf die Straße.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei einer so schlechten Motorcharakteristik mit dem Drehmomentsprung kein Wunder.
> 
> So sieht es aus, wenn das Drehmoment sauberer aufgebaut wird, und der fährt ebenfalls höchstens 225er Reifen: VW Polo WRC stage 3 400+ HP - YouTube


Das ist aber auch ein Polo WRC und kein Golf 4. Gewichtsverteilung ganz anders, Fahrwerk... Könnte man auch einen Mini vs T5 fahren lassen. Haben beide FWD, trotzdem dreht der Mini weniger durch. Man sollte schon die gleichen Autos miteinander vergleichen.

Und wo siehst du den Drehmomentsprung? Ich sehe nur das ab einem bestimmten Drehmoment die Reifen den Grip verlieren. Das ein FWD dann ohne Traktionskontrolle in den Begrenzer haut, solltest du doch eigentlich wissen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ein Polo WRC und kein Golf 4. Gewichtsverteilung ganz anders, Fahrwerk.



So viel anders wird's nicht sein, Gewicht sollte auch ähnlich sein. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wo siehst du den Drehmomentsprung? Ich sehe nur das ab einem bestimmten Drehmoment die Reifen den Grip verlieren. Das ein FWD dann ohne Traktionskontrolle in den Begrenzer haut, solltest du doch eigentlich wissen.



Bis 4000 zieht der keinen Hering vom Teller und ab dann reißt er erst den Ladedruck ziemlich brachial hoch 
Da ist klar, dass die Räder dann sofort die Haftung verlieren. Gerade bei dem schnellen Ladedruckanstieg wird der auch sicher in einen Overboost laufen, was sofort zum Haftungsabriss führt. Völlig Banane abgestimmt, vielleicht liegt's auch am zu großen Lader.


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2016)

Er wird immer eine Möglichkeit finden um über FWD her zu ziehen... man sollte es eigentlich ignorieren. Er ist vermutlich nie einen starken Fronttriebler mit einer gescheiten Achskonstruktion gefahren. 

Das es geht sieht man hier: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPFn77k6BHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2016)

Das ist aber kein serienmässiger RS.


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2016)

Die Vorderradaufhängung wird wohl kaum geändert worden sein, somit ist es irrelevant ob Serie oder nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2016)

Ist es nicht.
Wenn der ne ordentliche Sperre drin hat, ist das ein wesentlicher Unterschied zur Serie.


----------



## Seabound (5. Mai 2016)

Häh? Wenn die Fuhre mal rollt, ist geraudeaus beim FWD kein Problem. Mit oder ohne Sperre. Da kann das Ding noch soviel PS haben. Kurven sind das Problem, bzw. wie früh man wie rausbeschleunigen kann, ohne untersteuernd über die Vorderachse zu rutschen.  Da wirds ab 200 PS FWD ohne Sperre happig.


----------



## Zoon (5. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> wenn ich aus ner engen Kurve voll rausbeschleunige und das ESP im Dauereinsatz ist?



Tja da kann man halt mal nicht Vollgas geben sondern ersetze "Gefühl im Kupplungsfuss" mit "Gefühl im Gasfuss".

PS. der völlig unfahrbare Golf GTI Clubsport S hat die schnellste Runde für Fronttriebler gesetzt.

Golf GTI Clubsport S: Record Drive at Nurburgring Nordschleife - whole lap - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2016)

Lass mich raten. Der Golf hatte breite Semi Slicks, eine Sperre und ein optimiertes Nordschleifenfahrwerk. Das macht ihn absolut vergleichbar zu einem 0815 Golf 4 GTI.  Absolut kein Unterschied was die Traktion angeht.


----------



## fctriesel (5. Mai 2016)

Also nichts was es nicht ab Werk bei dem Golf geben würde. Ich gehe einfach davon aus da der Clubsport ohne S das schon bietet.

Bin ja eigentlich ein Allrad-Freund, aber der GTI Clubsport ist ein sehr interessantes Auto. Ernsthafter Kandidat als Nachfolger vom S4.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2016)

Cool, wusste gar nicht das VW für Motorsport optimierte Serienfahrzeuge an jedermann verkauft. 

Verkäufer zum Kunden:
"Bei diesem Modell des GTI handelt es sich um die sportlichste Variante des GTI. Bei Regen würde ich ihnen wegen der Bereifung empfehlen nicht schneller als 50 zu fahren. Das starke Poltern im Fahrwerk ist normal, da dieses mit Uniball und PU ausgerüstet ist. Gelegendliches rubbeln bei Kurvenfahrt einfach ignorieren, das bedeutet lediglich das ihr Sperrdifferenzial noch gut funktioniert. Wir haben das Entertainmentsystem ebenfalls entfernt, braucht eh niemand. Der Schaltblitz ist selbstverständlich nicht abschaltbar! Achso die geräuschvolle Bremse ist ebenfalls Serienausstattung."
"Rücksitze? Ehh ja muss ich mal nachfragen aber in der Regel brauchen sie diese nicht selbst aus dem Auto ausbauen, das wird im Werk schon erledigt."
"Welche Farbe soll der Käfig und die 6 Punkt Gurte haben?"
"Hier ist der Kaufvertrag. Bitte unten links eine Unterschrift!"


----------



## fctriesel (5. Mai 2016)

Ich Video steht was von Serienfahrzeug. Keine Ahnung was du meinst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2016)

Du denkst das man das Rekordfahrzeug aus der Vorserie einfach so hinterher kaufen kann? Neee glaub ich nicht.


----------



## fctriesel (5. Mai 2016)

Nein, das Rekordfahrzeug wird mit Sicherheit nicht in den freien Verkauf kommen. Da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2016)

Nur halt die 400 Stück die zum vierzigsten Geburtstag des GTI aufgelegt.
Oder für TBF:
Ja, den kann man so bald kaufen.


----------



## worco (5. Mai 2016)

Edit...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lass mich raten. Der Golf hatte breite Semi Slicks, eine Sperre und ein optimiertes Nordschleifenfahrwerk.


Der wird schon mit der obligatorischen "brems-sperre" unterwegs gewesen  sein und ich glaube auch nicht, das die bei trockener fahrbahn in einer  kurve einen signifikanten nachteil gegenüber einer festen sperre hat.  (wenn entsprechend gesteuert)


JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur halt die 400 Stück die zum vierzigsten Geburtstag des GTI aufgelegt.


Wenn ich das in dem video richtig gesehen habe, war da der schatten  einer querstrebe vor dem heckfenster, was auf käfig schließen lässt. Und  dann wird da sicherlich auch keine rücksitzbank drin gewesen sein. 
So  geht der golf bestimmt nicht in serie, nichtmal in eine kleinserie. Und  wenn doch, dann spendiert mercedes vorher seiner v-klasse wieder einen  handschalter.  (würde beides begrüßen)


worco schrieb:


> Ich bekomm von der Fabrik so nach und nach Fotos und erlaube mir mal die hier hochzuladen, vllt interessierts ja den einen oder anderen.
> Wenns nervt einfach melden.
> 
> Schönes langes WE an alle
> ...


Ich finds gut. Das lockert hier ein wenig auf.
Sag aber bitte der fabrik sie sollen ihrem fotografen sagen, das er doch bitte den fokus auf die wichtigen teile legen soll. Die naht interessiert halt weniger als der start/stop-knopf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Cool, wusste gar nicht das VW für Motorsport optimierte Serienfahrzeuge an jedermann verkauft.



Der GTI Clubsport wird von VW als ein Golf für die Rennstrecke verkauft, also Ja  



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der wird schon mit der obligatorischen "brems-sperre" unterwegs gewesen sein und ich glaube auch nicht, das die bei trockener fahrbahn in einer kurve einen signifikanten nachteil gegenüber einer festen sperre hat. (wenn entsprechend gesteuert)



Nein, der hat eine Lamellensperre, die auch der normale GTI Performance schon seit Jahren eine hat 
Eine "Sperre" die über Bremseingriffe funktioniert ist allenfalls ein Notbehelf und keineswegs mit einer echten Sperre vergleichbar.


----------



## thirteeen1 (5. Mai 2016)

Ohmann, da habe ich ja was losgetreten 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Golf 4, im Ernst  ?
> Der schlechteste GTI den es insgesamt gab ^^ . Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber zum Golf 5 GTI greifen.
> Deutlich besserer Motor, bessere Karosserie/Fahrwerk  und allgemein moderner.



Einspruch. Der 3er GTI war schlechter 
Der 4er ist für mich mit ausnahme des 2er GTI der schönste. Deshalb fiel die Wahl auf den.
Der Golf 5 sagt mir optisch nicht zu. Den hätte ich dann am ehesten mit DSG haben wollen aber das sagt mir beim 5er nicht zu, das schält mir noch zu ruppig, 
beim rangieren isses dumm und wirklich was aushalten tut das ja auch nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Golf 4 GTI war doch nur ne Ausstattungslinie, erst der Fünfer war wieder nen ordentlicher GTI.
> Würde da auch nen Fünfer GTI holen, alleine schon wegen dem Motor und er für mich persönlich wesentlich besser aussieht.



Ja richtig, war nur eine Ausstattungslinie. Aber mit Jubi Verspoilerung sieht das Ding mMn wirklich bildschön aus. 
Zum Motor, der 2.0TFSI ist geil, keine Frage. Fährt sich wie ein sauger. Aber genau das stört mich irgendwie. Der 1.8T bumst zumindest vom Feeling her mMn mehr rein.



Riverna schrieb:


> Der Golf 4 ist aber meiner Meinung nach der schönste Golf, wenn ich mir einen R32 kaufen würde wäre es auch definitiv ein 4er



Dito. Aber R32 kann ich mir nicht leisten, armer Azubi 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> FWD ohne Sperre?  Willst du auf die Vorderachse 315er Reifen machen? Der dreht doch bei 160 noch durch... Ist ja fast so wie JP sein 1.8T Projekt. Vom TT Quattro den Motor in einen A3 8L VFL FWD ohne Sperre. Er gibt im 4. Gang Gas und nur Qualm und Wheelspin mit 225er Reifen. Irgendwie sinnfrei da Geld in den Motor zu stecken, weil es eh nicht auf der Straße ankommt. Dann lieber nen 1.8T 4 Motion Golf kaufen, GTI Bodykit und Innenraum ändern und glücklich werden. ...ist auch deutlich günstiger!



Mein Fuß funktioniert nicht digital, solange man da mit etwas Gefühl rangeht sehe ich da kein Problem. 
Habe die Tage einen TT 8n mit 268PS gefahren, da gabs keine großen Probleme mit dem FWD.
1.8T + 4 Motion + Bodykit + Innenraum = Viel teurer.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Jupp, ein 1,8T (APP oder APX) rein und gut ist.


 Nein, AEB oder AGU. Best bang for Buck. Der AGU hat halt den Vorteil vom Kopf mit großen Kanälen deshalb nehme ich den als Basis...und weil der noch "rumsteht" 

Abschließend kann ich noch sagen das der Lader der drauf soll anscheinend deutlich sanfter fahren soll als ein 2860RS. 
Also von „Dampfhammer bei 4k“ kann laut mapper keine Rede sein.


----------



## s-icon (5. Mai 2016)

Mclaren 650?
Fotos kann ich auch bieten
Da das Wetter heute schön war, durfte der GT4 zuhause bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da  demnächst ein Auto im Wohnzimmer parkt, muss ich mich wohl nach einem passendem Gefährt umschauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Mai 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Einspruch. Der 3er GTI war schlechter
> Der 4er ist für mich mit ausnahme des 2er GTI der schönste. Deshalb fiel die Wahl auf den.
> Der Golf 5 sagt mir optisch nicht zu. Den hätte ich dann am ehesten mit DSG haben wollen aber das sagt mir beim 5er nicht zu, das schält mir noch zu ruppig,
> beim rangieren isses dumm und wirklich was aushalten tut das ja auch nicht.



Das schaltet doch nicht ruppig 
Und es hält auch gut was aus.



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Zum Motor, der 2.0TFSI ist geil, keine Frage. Fährt sich wie ein sauger. Aber genau das stört mich irgendwie. Der 1.8T bumst zumindest vom Feeling her mMn mehr rein.



Bist du schon mal einen optimierten 2.0TFSI gefahren ? Der fährt sich ganz sicher nicht wie ein Sauger 
Selbst ein OEM 2.0TFSI fährt sich nicht wie ein Sauger.


----------



## worco (5. Mai 2016)

Edit...


----------



## Riverna (5. Mai 2016)

Damit die Diskussion ein Ende hat, alles über 100PS ist mit FWD absolut unfahrbar. Ab 150PS braucht man Allrad... 

War heute am Ring, da war echt die Hölle los. Haben sich einen haufen Leute die Bikes und Autos zu klump gefahren.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich das in dem video richtig gesehen habe, war da der schatten  einer querstrebe vor dem heckfenster, was auf käfig schließen lässt. Und  dann wird da sicherlich auch keine rücksitzbank drin gewesen sein.
> So  geht der golf bestimmt nicht in serie, nichtmal in eine kleinserie. Und  wenn doch, dann spendiert mercedes vorher seiner v-klasse wieder einen  handschalter.  (würde beides begrüßen)


VW Golf GTI Clubsport S (Wörthersee 2016) im Test: Sitzprobe - autobild.de
Viel Spass beim lesen und Bilder gucken.


Spoiler



Upps, der hat ja nen Käfig.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2016)

thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Nein, AEB oder AGU. Best bang for Buck. Der  AGU hat halt den Vorteil vom Kopf mit großen Kanälen deshalb nehme ich  den als Basis...und weil der noch "rumsteht"
> 
> Abschließend kann ich noch sagen das der Lader der drauf soll anscheinend deutlich sanfter fahren soll als ein 2860RS.
> Also von „Dampfhammer bei 4k“ kann laut mapper keine Rede sein.



Ich habe nicht von Tuning gesprochen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> VW Golf GTI Clubsport S (Wörthersee 2016) im Test: Sitzprobe - autobild.de
> Viel Spass beim lesen und Bilder gucken.
> 
> 
> ...


Dein link sagt:


			
				Autobild schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mehr Kilos spart die nicht vorhandene Rückbank ein. Das bedeutet außerdem mehr Platz für Einkäufe *oder* auch einen Käfig.


Ich denke also mal nicht standard, sondern bestenfalls dazu bestellbar.  (ob das auch in Posen eingebaut wird?)
Das heißt wiederum auch gleichzeitig, das der nicht drin sein muß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2016)

Der eingebaute Käfig dient allerdings nur dem Insassenschutz. 
Ohne Käfig wäre der eher noch etwas flotter.


----------



## Zoon (6. Mai 2016)

@ Riverna: Ein typischer Feiertag am Ring halt.  ....  brauchst  mak nur auf die aktuellen Videos von EMS-TV bei youtube schauen da gibts wieder Hochkonjunktur für die Autoverwerter ...


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dein link sagt:
> 
> Ich denke also mal nicht standard, sondern bestenfalls dazu* bestellbar*.  (ob das auch in Posen eingebaut wird?)
> Das heißt wiederum auch gleichzeitig, das der nicht drin sein muß.



Das widerspricht sich aber mit dem ebenfalls im Link stehenden Absatz das der Wagen nicht auf normalem Wege bestellbar sein wird. Damit wird es nur eine Variante geben die in drei Farben dann bei den Händlern stehen. Ist auch logisch das man bei 400Stk. keine eigene Fertigungsstrasse mit individueller Ausstattung einrichtet.


----------



## s-icon (6. Mai 2016)

worco schrieb:


> Jap, ich hatte dich ja schonmal nach Erfahrungen gefragt und wir hatten dann ne Weile hin und her überlegt...jetzt ist er grade bei MSO und soll im Mai noch fertig werden. Falls du mal im Süden (um Stuttgart) bist und Lust auf ne Ausfahrt mit nem Sportwagenanfänger hast, meld dich!



Klar bei einer Ausfahrt, am besten mit gutem Essen bin ich immer dabei


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das widerspricht sich aber mit dem ebenfalls im Link stehenden Absatz das der Wagen nicht auf normalem Wege bestellbar sein wird. Damit wird es nur eine Variante geben die in drei Farben dann bei den Händlern stehen. Ist auch logisch das man bei 400Stk. keine eigene Fertigungsstrasse mit individueller Ausstattung einrichtet.


Wieso? Du kannst dir die farbe ja aussuchen (eher wird der nicht gebaut) und laut text bekommst du den golf auch mit klima statt ohne.
Dieses "nicht auf herkömmlichen weg" bezieht sich meiner meinung nach darauf, das du bei dem ding, ohne den konfigurator bemühen zu können, wissen mußt was du haben willst und das du im schlimmsten fall warten darfst bis alle 400 verkauft sind (erst dann wird die kleinserie von irgendeinem tuner gebaut). Um das aber genau heraus zu finden bräuchte man jetzt jemanden, der das ding mal fix bestellt... ähmmm... s-icon???


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2016)

Also ich verstehe das anders, aber is ja auch egal. Ich kaufe mir den sowiso nicht.

Aber man könnte auch in den nächsten Wochen einfach mal zu einem VW Händler gehen und unverbindlich nach dem Wagen fragen. Fragt sich halt wieviele Infos die schon rausgeben (dürfen).


----------



## McZonk (7. Mai 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> keine eigene Fertigungsstrasse mit individueller Ausstattung einrichtet.



Solche Fahrzeuge laufen idR soweit möglich normale Fertigungsstraßen ab (z.B. Karosseriebau, Lack) und werden dann ausgetaktet und durch Individualbereiche (Handarbeit!) entsprechend ausgestattet.


----------



## s-icon (7. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Um das aber genau heraus zu finden bräuchte man jetzt jemanden, der das ding mal fix bestellt... ähmmm... s-icon???



Bei Golf bin ich leider raus, obwohl...

Aber erstmal was anderes, zur Abwechslung mal weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aber erstmal was anderes, zur Abwechslung mal weiß


Kleinere Bremsscheiben einsetzen lassen?


----------



## s-icon (7. Mai 2016)

Sieht echt etwas klein aus
Soweit ich weiss 300mm hinten.


----------



## Zoon (7. Mai 2016)

s-icon bist schonmal den neuen Porsche 718 gefahren? Wie ist denn deine Erfahrung mit dem 4 Zylinder?


----------



## s-icon (7. Mai 2016)

Nein, gefahren bin ich den noch nicht. Ich war aber letzte Woche auf der Präsentation.
Der Sound ist gut, aber nicht wirklich Porsche like. Optisch insbesondere das Heck gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Mal schauen. Mit Porsche bin ich auf dem bisherigen Stand durch, mehr will und brauche ich nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Mai 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Bei Golf bin ich leider raus, obwohl...


Dann vieleicht als sammler-objekt oder zum in die wohnzimmer-garage stellen? Das auto muß ja immer mal wechseln, ansonsten wird es ja langweilig.  (die sorgen hab ich ja gott sei dank nicht )


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Mai 2016)

Man braucht auch gar nicht das ganze Auto wechseln, von Sommerreifen auf Stahlfelge zu Winterreifen auf Stahlfelge oder von schwarzen Macken zu Riefen, fast im Originalfarbton wohlgemerkt, ergibt sich auch immer wieder ein anderes Bild vom goldenen Golf


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der Sound ist gut, aber nicht wirklich Porsche like.


Was meinst du mit "nicht wirklich Porsche like"?
Oder meinst du nicht eigentlich 911 like?
Denn Porsche hat schon öfter 4. Zylinder verkauft.


----------



## Zoon (8. Mai 2016)

naja klingt halt ein bissel wie ein Impreza WRX was ja gar nicht so schlecht ist


----------



## s-icon (8. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann vieleicht als sammler-objekt oder zum in die wohnzimmer-garage stellen? Das auto muß ja immer mal wechseln, ansonsten wird es ja langweilig.  (die sorgen hab ich ja gott sei dank nicht )



Ne optisch ist so ein Golf langweilig, den will ich gar nicht so oft sehen



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "nicht wirklich Porsche like"?
> Oder meinst du nicht eigentlich 911 like?
> Denn Porsche hat schon öfter 4. Zylinder verkauft.



Klingt halt nicht mehr wie die typischen Porsche 6 Zylinder Boxer Motoren, aber nicht wirklich schlecht.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (8. Mai 2016)

Audi hat es offensichtlich nicht nötig neue Fahrzeuge abzusetzen -
der Verkäufer hat mir letzte Woche recht unfreundlich mitgeteilt, dass mein A5 erst mit 4 Monaten (!) Verspätung geliefert wird - also August statt nächster Woche...

Sie könnten mir aber einen "günstigen" Mietwagen anbieten für 16€ am tagl zzgl. MwSt .....                                 VW Polo....


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Mai 2016)

16€ ist wirklich günstig.

Wenn du nicht warten willst, musst du halt nen Lagerwagen nehmen. Da gibts keine Verspätungen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Audi hat es offensichtlich nicht nötig neue Fahrzeuge abzusetzen -
> der Verkäufer hat mir letzte Woche recht unfreundlich mitgeteilt, dass mein A5 erst mit 4 Monaten (!) Verspätung geliefert wird - also August statt nächster Woche....


Wohl eher setzen sie zu viele Autos ab und kommen mit der Produktion nicht mehr hinterher.
Ich hätte auf nen neuen Octavia auch 8 Monate warten müssen.


----------



## Riverna (9. Mai 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> naja klingt halt ein bissel wie ein Impreza WRX was ja gar nicht so schlecht ist



Nicht wirklich, klingt schon ziemlich anders. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gHxa8Glb2Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Denke mal Porsche verbaut gleich lange Krümmer, Subaru hingegen ungleich lange. Dadurch sind die Überlagerungen komplett anders und klingt somit auch anders.


----------



## worco (9. Mai 2016)

Also die Audi Story finde ich auch unmöglich. Als ob die erst so kurz vorher wissen wie die Produktionsplanung aussieht. Da würde ich als Kunde aber richtig rabatz machen und mal prüfen obs da nicht irgendwelche Urteile gibt wie diese Verspätungen monetär kompensiert werden müssen. Und wenn es da nichts gibt(wie gesagt, keine Ahnung), dann eben mal klar kommunizieren wie dieses Verhalten aussieht und wie sich das auf zukünftige Kaufentscheidungen auswirkt die man selbst oder der enge Bekanntenkreis trifft.

Ich fands auch unmöglich keinen Werkstattersatzwagen zu bekommen als mein neuer A3 mehrere Male wegen dem gleichen Problem in die Werkstatt musste. Beim 1. Mal hab ich noch gedacht okay, ab dem 2. Mal gabs dann nen A4 oder Q5 als kostenfreies Ersatzauto(nach einiger Diskussion).


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hab beim letzten Service einfach mal gefragt ob es bei dem Preis nicht auch einen Ersatzwagen gibt und den prompt bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2016)

Ich gebe meinen meist morgens ab, werde dann nach Hause gefahren und abends dann wieder abgeholt.
Ich meine die holen das Auto auch ab und bringen es fertig wieder, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2016)

Das Audi (wie die meisten Hersteller) eine lange Vorlaufzeit hat, ist aber bekannt. 

Top Ten: Das sind die Autos mit den langsten Lieferzeiten - DIE WELT

Halbes Jahr für nen A6 z.b.

Wobei ich bei 4 Moanten Verspätung einen Rechtsbeistand zu Rate ziehen würde, ob man da irgendwelche Rechte geltend machen kann.


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2016)

Die Vorlaufzeit sollte Audi ja am besten bekannt sein. Ich verstehe nicht, was solche Spielereien sollen, einem zahlenden Kunden eine Woche vor ETA mitzuteilen, dass er noch weitere 4 Monate warten muss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Mai 2016)

Jaja, die Sorgen der Reichen


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2016)

Nennt sich just in time.
Wenn da was schief läuft, erfährt man das halt erst sehr spät.


----------



## worco (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn das was just in time schief läuft hat man aber nen Tag Verzug und keine 4 Monate, dann kommt nämlich nen Sitz vllt mal zu spät oder sowas, aber in 4 Monaten hauen die ja nen paar tausend Autos raus.


----------



## Dyos83 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ... Golf GTI oder Focus ST


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Mai 2016)

Stehst du auf Frontantrieb?


----------



## Dyos83 (11. Mai 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Stehst du auf Frontantrieb?



Nicht zwingend .... mir gefallen die Wägen, die Leistung ist im Grunde recht ähnlich .... würde ich 350 PS benötigen würde ich mir den neuen wenig alltagstauglichen Allrad-RS holen  hast du noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2016)

worco schrieb:


> Wenn das was just in time schief läuft hat man aber nen Tag Verzug und keine 4 Monate, dann kommt nämlich nen Sitz vllt mal zu spät oder sowas, aber in 4 Monaten hauen die ja nen paar tausend Autos raus.



Sehe ich auch so. Bei einem Verzug von 4 Monaten muss grundsätzlich irgendetwas schiefgelaufen sein und ich zweifle daran, dass das bei Audi im Werk (oder beim Händler) erst eine Woche vorher auffällt. Die Verzögerung war vermutlich schon länger bekannt und irgendwer hat geschlafen. Ich als Kunde wäre richtig sauer.


----------



## Dyos83 (11. Mai 2016)

worco schrieb:


> Wenn das was just in time schief läuft hat man aber nen Tag Verzug und keine 4 Monate, dann kommt nämlich nen Sitz vllt mal zu spät oder sowas, aber in 4 Monaten hauen die ja nen paar tausend Autos raus.



Hinzu kommt, dass das für einen angeblichen "Premium"-Hersteller mords peinlich ist


----------



## s-icon (11. Mai 2016)

Normal beim VW Konzern. 
Unser Skoda Superb hatte auch 6 Monate verspätung.
Und bei Porsche dauert das so lange, dass ich vergessen hab, dass ich den bestellt hab.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ... Golf GTI oder Focus ST



Ich würde den GTI nehmen. Dann aber zwingend als Performance.


----------



## Dyos83 (11. Mai 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich würde den GTI nehmen. Dann aber zwingend als Performance.



Darf ich nach deiner Begründung fragen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Mai 2016)

Würde auch den GTI nehmen. 
Ford ist von innen irgendwie Opa-like, gefällt mir gar nicht.  Also auf jeden fall vorher den Ford von innen besichtigen ^^


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Mai 2016)

Hat Ford eigentlich immer noch das Cockpit mit 5 Millionen Knöpfen zugeknallt? Dass war doch mal richtig schlimm.


----------



## deeeennis (11. Mai 2016)

Es sind noch viele Knöpfe, aber mit den neuen Modellen wird es wohl etwas weniger


----------



## aloha84 (11. Mai 2016)

Focus Innenraum (link zu einem Bild)

Innenräume sind reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2016)

Smart Kunde beanstandet:
Servolenkung sehr schwergängig.

Ich gucke am Auto... ...keine Servolenkung verbaut.
Ich gucke im PC... ...ohne Servolenkung ausgeliefert. (ist SA)
Ich teste die normale mechanische Zahnstangenlenkung -> alles i.o. (dreht halt schwerer als ne Servo )

Annehmer zu Kunde:
Ihr Fzg. hat keine Servo, aber die Lenkung ist 100% i.o.
Kunde:
Natürlich hat mein Auto eine Servolenkung! Ich möchte den Mechaniker sprechen, sie haben keine Ahnung.
Ich:
Ihr Fzg. hat keine Servolenkung, sondern nur eine normale mechanische Zahnstangenlenkung. Ich habe alles geprüft und es ist alles i.o.
Kunde:
Sie haben alle keine Ahnung, ich beschwere mich jetzt bei der Geschäftsleitung!!!
Ich:


Was soll man dazu sagen? Fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Mai 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend .... mir gefallen die Wägen, die Leistung ist im Grunde recht ähnlich .... würde ich 350 PS benötigen würde ich mir den neuen wenig alltagstauglichen Allrad-RS holen  hast du noch andere Vorschläge?


Auf den wollte ich anspielen. Wenn der aus der Wertung fliegt, dann bleibt dir noch ein M 135 als nicht-Fronttriebler. Ohne GTI oder ST gefahren zu sein und unabhängig vom Preis, würde ich aktuell eher zum ST tendieren, der soll spaßiger sein. Außerdem fährt aktuell gefühlt jeder fünfte einen GTI, was wohl daran liegt, dass VW gute Leasing-Konditionen dafür anbietet.

Edit:





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen? Fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein.


Kenne ich auch, obwohl ich nicht aus dem KFZ-Bereich komme. So Sätze wie, "Ich kenne mich zwar nicht aus, aber _das was sie gemacht haben ist falsch." _[Sinngemäß zusammengefasst] machen mich innerlich rasend.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2016)

Was man dazu sagen soll? Der Kunde ist einer, wie man ihn in jeder Branche antrifft. Aber davon abgesehen: Warum verbauen die keine serienmäßige Servolenkung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was man dazu sagen soll? Der Kunde ist einer, wie man ihn in jeder Branche antrifft. Aber davon abgesehen: Warum verbauen die keine serienmäßige Servolenkung?


Smart halt.  Davon abgesehen geht auch die mechanische Lenkung so leicht, das die Servo total unnütz ist. Wenn man nicht grade versucht im Stand mit getretener Bremse zu drehen, ist das nix. Da geht selbst die Servo von meinem A3 schwerer mit Sommerrädern.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Würde auch den GTI nehmen.
> Ford ist von innen irgendwie Opa-like, gefällt mir gar nicht.  Also auf jeden fall vorher den Ford von innen besichtigen ^^


Also ich würde von denen ST nehmen, da deine Argumente imho auf den GTI zutreffen.




keinnick schrieb:


> Was man dazu sagen soll? Der Kunde ist einer, wie man ihn in jeder Branche antrifft. Aber davon abgesehen: Warum verbauen die keine serienmäßige Servolenkung?


Weil man keine braucht.
Und nein ich bin noch keinen Smart gefahren.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung  ob man bei dem eine braucht. Ne Klimaanlage brauch man bestimmt auch nicht. Man kann ja das Fenster oder das Dach öffnen. Ich weiß nur, wir haben bei uns einen Smart Brabus im Fuhrpark. Der MA hat sein Budget eben für so eine Karre ausgegeben. Für längere Fahrten nimmt er nen Mietwagen, da die Karre (imho) bei 140 abgeregelt wird. Aber an der Ampel ist er König


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2016)

An der Ampel König? Schafft er nen LKW? 

Allein die Schaltzeiten von Smart sind so brutal lange, da verliert man bestimmt wieder 10 km/h.  Mehr als 150 würde ich mit einem Smart auch nicht fahren. Ist selbst bei 150 schon ein Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel. Wind oder Bremsen? Vergiss es. Bei Dauervollgas kann man grade so im Verkehr mitschwimmen, ohne das man von einem LKW in den Graben gedrückt wird. 

Unfallsicherheit ist da auch kaum gegeben. Hier gab es mal nen Unfall auf der Kreuzung vor der Firma. Smart ist über Rot gefahren und eine S-Klasse ist da in die Seite rein. Die S-Klasse hatte vorne nen bischen was kaputt und der Airbag war offen. Auto aber noch locker fahrbar. Der Smart ist über die Leitplanke geflogen und der Fahrer im Krankenwagen abtransportiert. Und das bei einem lächerlichen innerorts Unfall. Ich bin immer froh, wenn ich keine Smart Probefahrt machen muss.


----------



## XE85 (11. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen? Fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein.



Naja, was soll man dazu sagen, ganz einfach: Der Kunde ist offensichtlich der Ansicht sein Auto hätte eine Servolenkung. Frage natürlich, woher? Wurde ihm das Auto vielleicht mit Servoenkung angeboten und verkauft obwohl es gar keine hat? Ich meine ich beschäftige mich doch etwas mit Autos, aber bei einem Auto das mit Servolenkung angeboten wird zu überprüfen ob diese auch tasächlich verbaut ist, wäre selbst mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Aber man lernt nie aus. Kauft man also einen Smart der mit Servolenkung angeboten wird sollte man schaun ob die auch tatsächlich drin ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2016)

Ich nehme mal an das er den gebraucht irgendwo gekauft hatte. War auf jeden Fall kein Fahrzeug von uns.

Warum sollte man das speziell prüfen? Man steigt ein und dreht einmal am Lenkrad und schon merkt man ob der eine hat oder nicht. So schwer ist das selbst für einen Laien nicht zu testen.  Ne mechanische Lenkung lenkt sich ja total anders. Die meisten hier kennen das wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## XE85 (11. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> War auf jeden Fall kein Fahrzeug von uns.



Das kommt natürlich immer wie aus der Pistole geschossen: "Wir warens nicht". Und der Händler der ihn verkauft hat will dann natürlich auch nichts gewusst haben. Alles bekannt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das speziell prüfen? Man steigt ein und dreht einmal am  Lenkrad und schon merkt man ob der eine hat oder nicht. So schwer ist  das selbst für einen Laien nicht zu testen.  Ne mechanische Lenkung lenkt sich ja total anders. Die meisten hier kennen das wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr.



Wie soll eine Laie das "testen" wenn er den Unterschied nicht kennt? Schreibst du ja selbst im letzten Satz das es kaum noch einer kennt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich immer wie aus der Pistole geschossen: "Wir warens nicht". Und der Händler der ihn verkauft hat will dann natürlich auch nichts gewusst haben. Alles bekannt.


Ich sehe es sofort auf der Auftragskarte ob der Wagen von uns war oder nicht.  Von der Anmeldung bis zum verschrotten wird alles zu dem Fahrzeug anhand der Fahrgestellnummer hinterlegt. Deswegen kann man bei den deutschen Herstellern sehr gut nachvollziehen ob ein Autohändler einem Mist verkaufen will. So eine Historie ist äußerst praktisch. Da kann man sofort sehen, was andere an dem Auto schon gemacht haben und bei Problemen schnell zur Lösung kommen.




XE85 schrieb:


> Wie soll eine Laie das "testen" wenn er den Unterschied nicht kennt?  Schreibst du ja selbst im letzten Satz das es kaum noch einer  kennt.


Das liegt eher am Durchschnittsalter des Forums, dass hier kaum einer mal ohne Servo gefahren ist.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> An der Ampel König? Schafft er nen LKW?



So sagt er zumindest. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. War noch nie Beifahrer. Muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2016)

Das sagen alle Smart Fahrer. Wir haben auch ein paar Mitarbeiter die davon total überzeugt sind.

Mein Kollege:
"DER GEHT!"
Ich:
"Gibst du schon Vollgas?" 

 So in etwa läuft das bei Smart-lover vs Normal-Autofahrer ab.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das liegt eher am Durchschnittsalter des Forums, dass hier kaum einer mal ohne Servo gefahren ist.


Bist du nicht selber erst Mitte 20?


----------



## the_leon (11. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das liegt eher am Durchschnittsalter des Forums, dass hier kaum einer mal ohne Servo gefahren ist.



Ich schon


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2016)

Mein erstes Auto hatte sogar noch nen Choke, das werden wohl noch weniger je im Auto gehabt haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bist du nicht selber erst Mitte 20?



26 um genau zu sein. Ich denke mal das wir aber nicht so viele Kfzler hier haben, die schon massenhaft verschiedene Autos gefahren sind.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2016)

Aber dafür einige ältere, obwohl sind ja nur 10 Jahre mehr bei mir.
Servo hatte ich erst in meinem dritten Auto, ABS sogar erst im vierten.


----------



## the_leon (11. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto hatte sogar noch nen Choke, das werden wohl noch weniger je im Auto gehabt haben.



Kenn ich auch 
Obwohl ich anscheinend ja ganze 20 Jährchen jünger bin als du


----------



## Riverna (11. Mai 2016)

Ab morgen fährt der Subaru wieder... morgen muss noch das neue Öl eingefüllt werden (Liqui Moly 5w50), Servoflüssigkeit, Kühlflüssigkeit und alles nochmal kontrolliert werden. Dann heißt es Daumen drücken das der gebrauchte Motor auch läuft, die Leute erzählen zwar immer viel aber ich glaube das immer erst wenn der Motor auch wirklich läuft.


----------



## dsdenni (11. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ab morgen fährt der Subaru wieder... morgen muss noch das neue Öl eingefüllt werden (Liqui Moly 5w50), Servoflüssigkeit, Kühlflüssigkeit und alles nochmal kontrolliert werden. Dann heißt es Daumen drücken das der gebrauchte Motor auch läuft, die Leute erzählen zwar immer viel aber ich glaube das immer erst wenn der Motor auch wirklich läuft.


Good luck have fun würd ich mal sagen


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2016)

Haha gebrauchte Motoren sind immer geil. Dreht man den Schlüssel -> grrrrrrrrrrrrr *poff* und fest. 

Einmal habe ich nen Lotus Rover Motor zerlegt. Angeblich top laut der Anzeige, hat noch bis vor ein paar Tagen noch gelaufen. War auch top, bis darauf das sich die eine Lagerschale fest mit der Kurbelwelle verbunden hatte.  Naja war nicht so schlimm, weil von dem Motor eh nur Block und Kopf wieder verwendet wurden. War auch mit Abstand der billigste Gebrauchtmotor, den es weit und breit gab.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Focus Innenraum (link zu einem Bild)
> 
> Innenräume sind reine Geschmackssache.


Wenn der schnelle Kleinwagen innen was her machen soll würde ich eher an Mercedes A250(oder AMG), Volvo V40 T5 oder Alfa Giulietta Quadrifoglio Verde denken. Da kommt man weder bei Ford noch bei VW was anständiges.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2016)

Das sind nur alles keine Kleinwagen mehr.


----------



## Dyos83 (12. Mai 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf den wollte ich anspielen. Wenn der aus der Wertung fliegt, dann bleibt dir noch ein M 135 als nicht-Fronttriebler. Ohne GTI oder ST gefahren zu sein und unabhängig vom Preis, würde ich aktuell eher zum ST tendieren, der soll spaßiger sein. Außerdem fährt aktuell gefühlt jeder fünfte einen GTI, was wohl daran liegt, dass VW gute Leasing-Konditionen dafür anbietet.



Tendenziell bin ich auch eher für den ST; eben aus dem Grund weil jeder Zweite bei uns hier in der Gegend mit dem GTI rumfährt. Was aber ja im Grunde auch für Qualität spricht; ist sicherlich ein gutes Auto. Was den Innenraum betrifft ... ich fahr Opel ... ich bin Flugzeug-Cockpits gewöhnt


----------



## Dyos83 (12. Mai 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der schnelle Kleinwagen innen was her machen soll würde ich eher an Mercedes A250(oder AMG), Volvo V40 T5 oder Alfa Giulietta Quadrifoglio Verde denken. Da kommt man weder bei Ford noch bei VW was anständiges.



Ich find den Ford-Innenraum nicht so schlecht, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ich find den Ford-Innenraum nicht so schlecht, um ehrlich zu sein.



Der ist auch nicht "schlecht".
Mein Kollege fährt einen non-ST Focus 2015, ich habe da beim mitfahren nicht schlimmes entdeckt.
Vom Design finde ich meinen momentanen Astra innen schöner --> wie gesagt das ist Geschmackssache.
Als ich nach einem neuen Auto rumgeschaut habe, saß ich auch in einem 6er und 7er GTD. Innenraum beim 7er war top, da gibt es von der Verarbeitung nichts zu mäkeln.
Vom Design fand ich den VW Innenraum auch ok.......hab dann doch Opel genommen, weil P/L (für mich) bei dem entsprechenden Angebot besser war.

Nimm was gefällt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das sind nur alles keine Kleinwagen mehr.


Ist alles "Golfklasse" und für mich damit immer noch "Kleinwagen".


----------



## Zeiss (12. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ab morgen fährt der Subaru wieder... morgen muss  noch das neue Öl eingefüllt werden (Liqui Moly 5w50), Servoflüssigkeit,  Kühlflüssigkeit und alles nochmal kontrolliert werden. Dann heißt es  Daumen drücken das der gebrauchte Motor auch läuft, die Leute erzählen  zwar immer viel aber ich glaube das immer erst wenn der Motor auch  wirklich läuft.



Hast Du ihn nicht geöffnet und kontrolliert?

Ich habe gestern mal die M5/M6-Bremssattel in Augenschein  genommen. Habe nicht mehr damit gerechnet, dass ich sie bekomme, habe  sie vor ziemlich genau einem Monat ersteigert und bezahlt. Der Typ war  scheinbar im KH, wer das glaubt. Egal, muss jetzt nur schauen, wie ich  die negative Bewertung löschen lassen kann... Aber, die Sattel sind top  in Ordnung, die Kolben absolut leichtgängig, hacken nicht, die  Dichtungen sind intakt. Aber egal, werden eh auseinander genommen,  entlackt, pulverbeschichtet und mit neuen Dichtungen versehen. Aber, meine Fresse sind die Dinger riesig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Mai 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Darf ich nach deiner Begründung fragen?



Verarbeitung, Materialqualität Technik und Infotainment. Gerade die Antriebseinheit mit Motor, Getriebe und vorallem der Vorderachsquersperre sind wirklich gelungen.
Fahrdynamisch liegt er laut vielen Tests auch vor dem ST, längs wie querdynamisch.
Und falls es ein Daily ist, dann noch der geringere Verbrauch.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der schnelle Kleinwagen innen was her machen  soll würde ich eher an Mercedes A250(oder AMG), Volvo V40 T5 oder Alfa  Giulietta Quadrifoglio Verde denken. Da kommt man weder bei Ford noch  bei VW was anständiges.



Wenn die Verarbeitung von der A Klasse genauso schlecht wie bei der C Klasse ist, dann liegt VW da auf jeden Fall vorne. 
Wir sind mit unserer C Klasse in Sachen Verarbeitung mittlerweile recht unzufrieden.
Nun gibt die Lenkung sogar noch Qietschgeräusche von sich, das heißt mal wieder zum Service und checken lassen 
4. unplanmäßiger Werkstattaufenthalt innerhalb von 60k km. Und wirklich Abhilfe wurde bei den Aufenthalten auch nie geschaffen


----------



## XE85 (12. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich sehe es sofort auf der Auftragskarte ob der Wagen von uns war oder nicht.  Von der Anmeldung bis zum verschrotten wird alles zu dem Fahrzeug anhand der Fahrgestellnummer hinterlegt. Deswegen kann man bei den deutschen Herstellern sehr gut nachvollziehen ob ein Autohändler einem Mist verkaufen will. So eine Historie ist äußerst praktisch. Da kann man sofort sehen, was andere an dem Auto schon gemacht haben und bei Problemen schnell zur Lösung kommen.



Und, habt ihr das dem Kunden mitgeteilt das er sich mal den Kaufvertrag schnappen soll, darin nachschauen was bezüglich Servo dort steht und dann, gegebenenfalls, mal beim Verkäufer nachfragen - den ihr ihm ja nennen könnt?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das liegt eher am Durchschnittsalter des Forums, dass hier kaum einer mal ohne Servo gefahren ist.



Was hat das mit dem Forum hier zu tun? Ich bin auch schon Fahrzeuge ohne Servo gefahren, beim Heer, die sind allerdings sicher kein Vergleich zu einem Smart.


----------



## Lee (12. Mai 2016)

Also ich fand die fehlende Servo-Lenkung im Smart schon ziemlich nervig. Beim fahren nicht, da wars lustig. Aber das Teil wird ja als Stadt-Auto vermarktet und ohne Servolenkung beim parken zu rangieren ist super ätzend 

Aber an sich war das ein richtiges Spaß-Mobil. Sehr schade, das mein Vater den seinen verkauft hat. Trotz des mickrigen Motors (0,9l Sauger glaub ich?) ging er bis 50-60 relativ gut vorwärts und hat auf der Landstraße einen Heidenspaß gemacht 
Permanent im Grenzbereich fahren ist einfach geil


----------



## Jimiblu (12. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto hatte sogar noch nen Choke, das werden wohl noch weniger je im Auto gehabt haben.


wenn ich mich richtig erinner hatte mein golf 1 bj. 88 auch ne choke (der ziehhebel unter/neben dem lenkrad??). der hatte auch keine servo.
einparken war mit dem dingen echt ein krampf. 
aber man merkt trotzdem, dass keine servo verbaut ist, selbst wenn man nur mit servo gefahren ist. da kurbelt man sich ja nen wolf


----------



## wesb (12. Mai 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ... Golf GTI oder Focus ST



Ich als Focus RS Fahrer gebe dir noch 2 nette alternativen.

Honda Type R (2015) oder Renault Megane RS (ab 2012) beides sehr sehr feine Fahrzeuge die einem GTI als auch einem ST Fahrdynamisch überlegen sind.

Manchmal ist man überrascht was andere so aus dem Hut zaubern


----------



## Riverna (12. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast Du ihn nicht geöffnet und kontrolliert?



Nein, dann müsste ich ein neuen Abfichtsatz für 500euro, zwei MKD für 200Euro und neue Kopfschrauben für 350Euro kaufen. Das ist mir zuviel Geld für einen Übergangsmotor. Hab lediglich den Zahnriemen, Wapu, Kerzen, VDD und Ölwanne neu gemacht.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Mai 2016)

Meine Fresse, was sind das für Preise????   

Aber ein Ab*f*ichtsatz ist geil


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute!
Habe mal eine Frage an euch Auto-Experten.
Ich fahre einen A3 8P Sportback, 2007er Baujahr, mit Ambition-Ausstattung. Normale Anlage, denke ich und halt das Audi RNS.
Nun möchte ich die Lautsprecher tauschen, da der Klang in den Höhen (ab einer gewissen Lautstärke( einfach so überzerrt, dass es fast schon in den Ohren schmerzt und überspitzt klingt.
Macht es da Sinn, einfach nur die 4 Lautsprecher in den Türen zu tauschen oder muss dann auch ein neues Radio rein?
Kann das normale Audi-Radio neuere/bessere LS denn adäquat befeuern? Und müssten da die LS-Kabel getauscht werden?

Ich will jetzt keinen HiFi-Klang oder Bassmonster mit Endstufe etc. sondern einfach einen etwas besseren Klang.
Würde schon reichen, wenn der Klang an das Soundsystem mit 8 LS rankommt, welches im Familien-Touran verbaut ist.
Dort ist der Klang deutlich satter und besser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Mai 2016)

Lass das rns-e drin, das baut sich ja extra jeder rein 

Zum Rest kann ich aber auch nicht viel sagen, ob du zusätzliche Verstärker brauchst, kommt denk ich auf die Treiber an.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Mai 2016)

Kommt darauf an wo Du wohnst. Eine erste, sehr kompetente Anlaufstelle ist Car Hifi Shop & Onlineshop | CarHifi-Store Buende . Da einfach mal anrufen und beraten lassen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, was sind das für Preise????
> 
> Aber ein Ab*f*ichtsatz ist geil




Sind alles normale Preise bei einem Boxermotor. Besonders der Ab*d*ichtsatz  haut halt rein. Dazu hast du noch doppelt soviele Kopfschrauben und eben auch zwei Zylinderkopfdichtungen. Nicht zu vergleichen von den Preisen her mit einem normalen 4 Zylinder Motor. Da der Motor aber nur bis November halten muss (kann gerne auch länger halten) war es mir das nicht wert. Ausserdem drehen lässt er sich, Ölspähne von den Lagerschalen sind ebenfalls keine zu finden und Kompression hat er auch. Also "eigentlich" müsste er laufen... aber man weiß es nie so genau. Heute Abend weiß ich mehr...


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2016)

@Riverna

Hoffe das Beste für dich.
Wir migrieren gerade Datenbanken von einem alten Server auf einen Neuen......*.eigentlich* sollte das ohne Probleme laufen und in 2 Stunden gemacht sein.......seit heut morgen gehts, nach ca. 9 Stunden Problemsuche.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Mai 2016)

@Aloha84: Was für ein RDBMS?

@Riverna: Sind im Satz auch die beiden ZKD drin? Die ZK-Schrauben für meine V12 kosten um die 75€, direkt von BMW.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Mai 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wo Du wohnst. Eine erste, sehr kompetente Anlaufstelle ist Car Hifi Shop & Onlineshop | CarHifi-Store Buende . Da einfach mal anrufen und beraten lassen.



Süddeutschland. Der Shop ist etwas zu weit weg


----------



## Icedaft (12. Mai 2016)

Bitte sehr: http://fortissimo-shop.de/epages/16...c7a-4b20-b873-875ff77fe9d3/Categories/Imprint


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2016)

@Zeiss
Altsystem: Windows Server 2003 + SQL Server Express 2005 (darauf laufen 2 Archiv DBs)
Neusystem: Windows Server 2012 R2 + SQL Server Express 2008 (maximaler kompatibilitätsgrad der Datenbanken)
Problem 1: Management Konsole ließ sich nicht zum laufen bekommen, da net framework 3.5 sich nicht installieren ließ (war ein Fehler unseres WSUS, MS online-Update ging dann)
Problem 2: automatisch erstellte Nutzer der DB wurden beim sichern + wiederherstellen nicht mitgenommen, mussten neu erstellt werden + per script mussten die Nutzer-id's ausgelesen werden.
Problem 3: Keine Verbindung von den clients zur DB möglich (weder über odbc noch über software) --> im SQL-Konfig-Manager musste neben dem TCP/IP-Dienst auch der Browser Dienst () aktiviert werden.
Problem 3.5: Admins (ich + mein Kollege) waren uneins über die Bedienung des Verbindungsmanagers der Software (Handbuch war irreführend!), das Problem ist das man bei Falscheingabe ca. 5 Minuten warten muss. (Timeout der Software nicht konfigurierbar!)
Alles in allem hat das echt Nerven gekostet.

@carhifi Thema

Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit vor ca. 15 Jahren erinnern.........meine Freunde hatten in der Zeit jeder "ne Kiste im Kofferraum", ich hatte immer nur ne Kiste Radler dabei.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Mai 2016)

@Aloha84: Ach, MSSQL Dreck, nö, kannst behalten  Wenn DB, dann Oracle  zahlt sich auf Dauer aus.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Aloha84: Ach, MSSQL Dreck, nö, kannst behalten  Wenn DB, dann Oracle  zahlt sich auf Dauer aus.



Oracle haben wir auch, betreut aber ein anderer Kollege.

//
Gerade gefunden, da sind super coole alte Kisten bei.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lXBXsAOSFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Und, habt ihr das dem Kunden mitgeteilt das er sich mal den Kaufvertrag schnappen soll, darin nachschauen was bezüglich Servo dort steht und dann, gegebenenfalls, mal beim Verkäufer nachfragen - den ihr ihm ja nennen könnt?


Keine Ahnung was der jetzt weiter gemacht hat. Es ist als Monteur nicht meine Aufgabe die Kunden zu betreuen.  Fand es nur lustig das er mich sprechen wollte. Wenn ihm irgendein Autohandel den mit Servo verkauft hat, dann scheint er denen ja mehr zu vertrauen als uns. Wenn es dich brennend interessiert, kann ich ja mal nachfragen was da noch passiert ist. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Nein, dann müsste ich ein neuen Abfichtsatz für  500euro, zwei MKD für 200Euro und neue Kopfschrauben für 350Euro kaufen.  Das ist mir zuviel Geld für einen Übergangsmotor. Hab lediglich den  Zahnriemen, Wapu, Kerzen, VDD und Ölwanne neu gemacht.


Kopfschrauben müssen bei dem Motor immer neu?  Gibt es da keine Angaben damit man die messen und wiederverwenden kann? Auf der Arbeit nehme ich nur äußerst selten mal neue Schrauben. Zu 95% sind die alle im grünen Bereich zum Wiederanzug.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Problem 2: automatisch erstellte Nutzer der DB wurden beim sichern +  wiederherstellen nicht mitgenommen, mussten neu erstellt werden + per  script mussten die Nutzer-id's ausgelesen werden.


Haha hatte ich auch mal das Problem.  Bei mir war es allerdings nicht beim Umzug, sondern beim einspielen von einem Backup. War im Dateinamen ein Leerzeichen? 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Macht es da Sinn, einfach nur die 4 Lautsprecher in den Türen zu tauschen oder muss dann auch ein neues Radio rein?
> Kann das normale Audi-Radio neuere/bessere LS denn adäquat befeuern? Und müssten da die LS-Kabel getauscht werden?


Das Radio zu erneuern bringt keine Klangverbesserung und wenn dann nur sehr gering. Verstärker klingen unterschiedlich, allerdings braucht man da schon echt gute Lautsprecher um das zu hören. Am sinnvollsten wäre es erstmal die Lautsprecher in den Türen zu tauschen. Eventuell bekommst du gebraucht eine ganze Innenausstattung mit dem serienmäßigen Bose System. Die kannst du dann da rausbauen und die Innenausstattung weiter verkaufen. Ein Kollege hat auch einen 8P mit dem Bose System und das ist ganz i.O.. Ist nix besonderes aber zum dudeln bei der Fahrt ok.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Mai 2016)

Empfehlung für eine Handyhalterung für einen Fiesta ST (BJ2015) mit dem Sony "Audio"-System?
Hatte an einen Brodit ProClip gedacht - nur bin ich da noch unsicher weil da immer nur das Ford-Radio abgebildet ist und ich das Sony-Teil drin habe. Nicht das da etwas nicht richtig passt...
Und für mein Handy suche ich auch noch, wenns denn Brodit wird, die passende Halterung (Motorola Moto G3 *mit* Bumper).


----------



## Riverna (12. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kopfschrauben müssen bei dem Motor immer neu?  Gibt es da keine Angaben damit man die messen und wiederverwenden kann? Auf der Arbeit nehme ich nur äußerst selten mal neue Schrauben. Zu 95% sind die alle im grünen Bereich zum Wiederanzug.



Sicherlich gibt es einen Tolleranzbereich, aber ich habe bisher immer neue Kopfschrauben genommen. Mir ist der Mehrpreis einfach zu gering um mir da eine eventuelle Fehlerquelle einzubauen.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Mai 2016)

BMW schreibt vor, dass man immer neue Kopfschrauben verbaut, wenn der Zylinderkopf runter war. Wird sein Grund haben und nein Profit wird es nicht sein, bei 75€ für beide Sätze bei einem V12.


----------



## Lee (13. Mai 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Empfehlung für eine Handyhalterung für einen Fiesta ST (BJ2015) mit dem Sony "Audio"-System?
> Hatte an einen Brodit ProClip gedacht - nur bin ich da noch unsicher weil da immer nur das Ford-Radio abgebildet ist und ich das Sony-Teil drin habe. Nicht das da etwas nicht richtig passt...
> Und für mein Handy suche ich auch noch, wenns denn Brodit wird, die passende Halterung (Motorola Moto G3 *mit* Bumper).



Wenn auch Befestigung an der Scheibe in Frage kommt: mumbi KFZ Halterung - Autohalterung fur iPhone HTC: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sieht nicht sonderlich schick aus, hält aber zuverlässig Handys von nahezu jeder Größe.


----------



## Dyos83 (13. Mai 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Empfehlung für eine Handyhalterung für einen Fiesta ST (BJ2015) mit dem Sony "Audio"-System?
> Hatte an einen Brodit ProClip gedacht - nur bin ich da noch unsicher weil da immer nur das Ford-Radio abgebildet ist und ich das Sony-Teil drin habe. Nicht das da etwas nicht richtig passt...
> Und für mein Handy suche ich auch noch, wenns denn Brodit wird, die passende Halterung (Motorola Moto G3 *mit* Bumper).



Nur mal ne Frage am Rande ... bist du mit dem Wagen zufrieden?


----------



## der_yappi (13. Mai 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Wenn auch Befestigung an der Scheibe in Frage kommt: mumbi KFZ Halterung - Autohalterung fur iPhone HTC: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Sieht nicht sonderlich schick aus, hält aber zuverlässig Handys von nahezu jeder Größe.


Nein, Scheibe ist nicht mein Ding.



Dyos83 schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage am Rande ... bist du mit dem Wagen zufrieden?


Im Großen und Ganzen schon.
Zum Positiven: Super Sitze, guter Motor, Verbrauch in etwas so wie mein Ibiza FR (1.4TSI), klasse Fahrwerk, Lichtautomatik, beheizbare Frontscheibe, so eine Art Ambientebeleuchtung, autom. einklappende Spiegel, Einstiegsbeleuchtung im Spiegelgehäuse, Navi, Tacho besser ablesbar / dauerhaft beleuchtet, großes Handschuhfach, Antenne komplett abnehmbar
Neutral: Aussehen (da gefallen mir Ibiza FR und Fiesta ST gleichermaßen gut), Kofferraum
Negativ: Kein DSG mehr (wobei das im aktuellen Modelljahr des Ibiza FR auch nicht mehr möglich ist), manche Sachen im Innenraum wirken weniger wertig (zB Bedienelemente wie Blinkerhebel, die), das Sony-Navi-Audiosystem hat ne grausige Bedienung, Multifunktionsdisplay ist auf dem Stand von vor 10 Jahren (Gesamtkilometer, Restkilometer, Tageskilomter, Kühlwassertemp und noch was uninteressantes)


----------



## s-icon (13. Mai 2016)

Hm.. Mercedes darf erstmal vorerst keine Autos mir Airscarf verkaufen.
Mal schauen wie das endet


----------



## Zoon (13. Mai 2016)

Warum?


----------



## keinnick (13. Mai 2016)

Siehe: BGH entscheidet Patentstreit: Airscarf-Sperre fur Mercedes-Cabrios - n-tv.de


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2016)

Nur wer hat geklagt? Wenn das ein anderer OEM war darf man sich jetzt auf den großen Patentkrieg einstellen. War es ein geschickter Ex-Mitarbeiter der auf dem Patent steht sind die Langzeitfolgen überschaubar.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2016)

> Einziger Lichtblick ist, dass der Patentschutz bereits am 25. Dezember 2016 ausläuft. Ein bitteres Weihnachtsgeschenk.


So ein Schwachsinn, dann kann man sowas auch mal sein lassen.


----------



## Dyos83 (13. Mai 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nein, Scheibe ist nicht mein Ding.
> 
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen schon.
> ...



Wobei das ja immer noch das Modell aus dem Jahr 2013 ist. Unter den Kleinwagen fast mein Favorit. Die Seat FRs find ich einfach zu bieder vom Design; selbst beim Cupra sieht man kaum, dass es dabei um nen waschechten Sportler handelt. Aber ich denke mal, dass das durchaus auch so gewollt ist ("Wolf im Schafpelz") Bekannter von mir fährt den Fiesta ST .... macht schon Spaß mitzufahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> BMW schreibt vor, dass man immer neue Kopfschrauben verbaut, wenn der Zylinderkopf runter war. Wird sein Grund haben und nein Profit wird es nicht sein, bei 75€ für beide Sätze bei einem V12.


 Das ist günstig!

Bei uns liegen Kopfschrauben so um die 15-20€ das Stück. Da ist es ganz gut das man die mehrmals ohne Probleme anziehen kann. 



s-icon schrieb:


> Hm.. Mercedes darf erstmal vorerst keine Autos mir Airscarf verkaufen.
> Mal schauen wie das endet


Dann baut man es halt nachträglich ein.  Die können ja nicht die Ersatzteilversorgung sperren.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, dann kann man sowas auch mal sein lassen.


Die Klage lief wohl schon seit 10 Jahren und das Patent dahinter gibt es seit 20 Jahren. MB hat es nur durch die Instanzen fast geschafft bis zur Verjährung dagegen zu halten.


----------



## Zoon (13. Mai 2016)

Soweit ich das gelesen habe auf mehreren Quellen wird das Airscarf nur softwareseitig deaktiviert. Also ab zum nächsten  und es wieder freikodieren lassen.  
Auch wenn ich so ein Austattungsdetail überflüssig halte ... das ist doch mal wieder deutlich bürokrativer Schwachsinn made in Germany. Vorallem laut ams auch noch "nur deutsche Fahrzeuge" - also die in Dubai oder sonstwo verkauft wurden verletzen nicht das Patent obwohl es das gleiche Bauteil ist ??? Vollkommen hohl das ganze.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Mai 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur wer hat geklagt? Wenn das ein anderer OEM war darf man sich jetzt auf den großen Patentkrieg einstellen. War es ein geschickter Ex-Mitarbeiter der auf dem Patent steht sind die Langzeitfolgen überschaubar.


Geklagt hat eine Patentverwertungsgesellschaft, das klingt nicht sehr nach OEM.



Zoon schrieb:


> SAuch wenn ich so ein Austattungsdetail überflüssig halte ... das ist doch mal wieder deutlich bürokrativer Schwachsinn made in Germany. Vorallem laut ams auch noch "nur deutsche Fahrzeuge" - also die in Dubai oder sonstwo verkauft wurden verletzen nicht das Patent obwohl es das gleiche Bauteil ist ??? Vollkommen hohl das ganze.


Nein, da es Patent gibt die in Deutschland, der EU, weltweit oder nur sonst wo gelten.
Das entsprechende Patent scheint nur in Deutschland zu gelten, daher wird es auch nur hier verboten.
Das würde für jedes andere Land genauso gelten.


----------



## XE85 (14. Mai 2016)

Endlich wird gegen Gaffer mal vorgegangen:

Nach Unfall auf der A57 - Gaffer mussen Bussgeld zahlen  - Vermischtes - Berliner Morgenpost

Ich hoffe man macht das auch bald in Österreich, denn nicht selten ist der Stau auf der Gegenfahrbahn, wegen der Gaffer, länger als jener wegen des Unfalls.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2016)

60€ und ein Punkt.
Viel zu wenig, sollen sie 500€, ein paar Punkte und ne Nachschulung drauss machen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2016)

Solange es hierzulande keine geldstrafen weit über 2000€ gibt, zieht sowas nicht.
Ich wäre ja für 2 monate fahrverbot. Dann können betreffende auch in ruhe ihre umwelt beobachten und gleichzeitig darüber nachdenken, was sie falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2016)

Noch besser.


----------



## Klutten (14. Mai 2016)

Ohne dass die Strafen für solche Vergehen massiv angehoben werden, wird das auch zukünftig niemanden von so einer Tat abhalten. 

-> 60 Euro + 1 Punkt für Handynutzung?
-> 20 Euro für abruptes vom Gas gehen?

Solche Strafen sind im europäischen Vergleich wirklich lächerlich. Wären die Bußgelder im 3-4-stelligen Bereich angesiedelt, würde da schon eher jemand drüber nachdenken. Ich kann mir im Zusammenhang mit diesem Artikel auch vorstellen, dass ein Anwalt den Bescheid wirksam angehen kann und eventuell die Gaffer wieder ungeschoren davonkommen. 

Wenn man es mal genau betrachtet, müssen hier Gesetze deutlich neu geregelt werden, damit sich effektiv etwas ändern kann. Die Polizei braucht erweiterte Rechte um schnell gegen Gaffer oder auch Lkws, die im Stau auf der mittleren Spur eine Rettungsgasse unmöglich machen, zu bepunkten und mit einem hohen Bußgeld zu belegen. Wenn es nicht weh tut, dann ändert sich auch nichts.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für 2 monate fahrverbot.



Fahrverbote sind schnell existensbedrohend, von daher ist es schon nicht verkehrt, damit umsichtig zu sein. Geldstrafen im hohen Bereich sind sicher ebenso abschreckend, denn wenn das Gehalt bei einem Vergehen weg ist, überlegt man sich das durchaus zweimal.


----------



## dsdenni (15. Mai 2016)

Abruptes vom Gas gehen?


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Mai 2016)

"Abruptes vom Gas gehen" wird wohl schwierig zu erkennen (bzw zu differenzieren) sein, wenn sich ein Stau bildet und jeder Bremsen muss. 

Der Begriff an sich ist auch eher unglücklich, da würde es "abruptes verringern der Geschwindigkeit" sicherlich besser treffen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2016)

Je nach Motor ist der Effekt eh zwischen Ankerwurf und nicht vorhanden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Fahrverbote sind schnell existensbedrohend, von daher ist es schon nicht verkehrt, damit umsichtig zu sein. Geldstrafen im hohen Bereich sind sicher ebenso abschreckend, denn wenn das Gehalt bei einem Vergehen weg ist, überlegt man sich das durchaus zweimal.


Geldstrafen helfen in meinen augen nicht viel. Die sind über kurz oder lang wieder vergessen, wenn sie nicht richtig dramatisch und völlig überzogen ausfallen. (wenn sich betreffender z.b. dadurch über jahre verschuldet) Fahrverbote helfen da in meinen augen schon eher, weil betreffender dann nichtmal frühs die 300m zum bäcker fahren kann um sich brötchen zu holen.
"Existensbedrohend" ist übrigens auch relativ. Wer seinen lappen...ähm... kärtchen wirklich braucht der gafft auch nicht, weil betreffender eher schnellst möglich von A nach B will. Der zerrt höchstens so einen gaffer aus seinem auto und haut ihm erstmal eine auf die zwölf, womit er sich dann zwar strafbar macht, aber auch abreagiert hat. Wenn also z.b. selbstständige, handwerker oder sonst wer, der seinen führerschein dringend benötigt, selbigen abgeben muß, dann höchstens wegen überhöhter geschwindigkeit und nicht wegen gafferei. (die haben wirklich andere probleme als unfälle zu filmen/fotografieren)


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Existensbedrohend" ist übrigens auch relativ. Wer seinen lappen...ähm... kärtchen wirklich braucht der gafft auch nicht, weil betreffender eher schnellst möglich von A nach B will. Der zerrt höchstens so einen gaffer aus seinem auto und haut ihm erstmal eine auf die zwölf, womit er sich dann zwar strafbar macht, aber auch abreagiert hat. Wenn also z.b. selbstständige, handwerker oder sonst wer, der seinen führerschein dringend benötigt, selbigen abgeben muß, dann höchstens wegen überhöhter geschwindigkeit und nicht wegen gafferei. (die haben wirklich andere probleme als unfälle zu filmen/fotografieren)



Wunschdenken.
Die Realitaet sieht leider anders aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ein Bild welches ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe.
Wenn ueber solche Themen berichtet wird, sieht man immer wieder Videos welche die verschiedensten Verkehrsteilnehmer beim Gaffen zeigen.
Vom LKW-Fahrer bis zum Handwerker oder offensichtlichen Vertreter.
Spiegelt meine persoenlichen Erfahrungen wieder.

Ich kann diese Sensationsgier auch nicht nachvollziehen und aerger mich uebelst, wenn ich wieder mal durch solche Idioten im Stau stehe.
Leider erwischt man die aber auch nicht wirklich. Haette da oft Lust sie zum Ziel einer solchen Sensationsgier zu machen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wunschdenken.
> Die Realitaet sieht leider anders aus.


Das jetzt ein lkw-fahrer als beispiel kommt war irgendwie schon ab zu sehen. Aber wenn man den allgemeinen medien noch ein bißchen trauen darf, gibt es wohl schon länger einen fahrermangel. Entsprechend sollte es kein problem sein sich für 2 monate kündigen und anschließend wieder einstellen zu lassen. (das funzt übrigens überall, wo gute leute mangelware sind) Dazu dürften nicht wenige fahrer ausländer sein und wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege, darf man denen den führerschein eh nur bis zur grenze abnehmen. (die fahren dann halt für eine gewisse zeit nicht in deutschland) Jetzt frag ich dich, wo ist da der temporäre entzug existenzgefährdend? (darum ging es mir ja eigentlich)
Thema handwerker:
Die kommen notfalls auch ohne führerschein aus. Selbstständige suchen sich halt einen 2. mann für eine gewisse zeit und angestellte sind dann halt beifahrer. Ich bin übrigens handwerker und in unserer firma sind mit lehrling 3 mann ohne führerschein. Ist alles kein thema. 
Thema vertreter:
Wer weiß was du gesehen hast, aber nicht alles was einen kombi fährt ist ein vertreter. Mal abgesehen davon, die verkneifen sich das gaffen spätestens nach der offiziellen androhung eines fahrverbotes durch solch eine aktion.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2016)

Kommt immer auf die Gegend an.
Hier in Ostwestfalen, Paderborner Raum ist in manchen Berufen ein Fuehrerschein unbedingt notwendig.
Vor einigen Jahren war ich noch im Handwerk taetig. Kleine Firma, unter 10 Mitarbeiter, ein Kollege kein Fuehrerschein, der einzige Lehrling den wir hatten auch nicht.
Dann bekamen wir noch einen neuen Kollegen, der auch ohne FS. Hat sich fuer eine Zeit irgendwie mit viel umstaendlicher Planung machen lassen, im Endeffekt gingen beide Mitarbeiter ohne FS oder wurden gegangen.

Das mit dem LKW Fahrer der sich mal eben kuendigen laesst (sofern das die Firma mitmacht) oder selbst kuendigt (gibts dann nicht eine Sperre vom Arbeitsamt?) liest sich auch schoen?
Wie sieht die Realitaet aus?
Wenn er sich eine neue Firma suchen muss, wie wirkt sich dann sein voriger FS-Verlust aus? Wie sind die Konditionen in der neuen Firma?

Was du hier ausfuehrst, hat immer mit Geldverlust zu tun. Meinst nicht das dieser fuer manche Leute doch sehr uebel sein koennte?
Stell mir grad den Selbststaendigen vor, der eh kaum ueber die Runden kommt, weil sein Betrieb neu ist, oder gerade ne Flaute oder whatever, und der muss sich dann einen Fahrer fuer die Zeit einstellen?

mMn kann man nicht pauschal sagen, das ein temporaerer FS-Verlust kein Problem darstellt oder auf jeden Fall existensgefaehrdent ist.
Spielen viele Faktoren mit.
Bei mir wuerd sich ein FS-Verlust nicht unbedingt so schlimm auf den Beruf auswirken, aber auf das ganze Drumherum. Logistische Probleme und teilweise enormer Mehrwaufwand fuer den Lebensalltag.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2016)

Tja wer so dumm ist und gaffen will, der kann auch zu Fuß gehen. Dann kann man deutlich ausgiebiger bei einem Unfall gucken! Ich fände 3 Monate Fahrverbot wegen gaffen absolut angebracht. Wer so dumm ist, soll halt dafür zahlen. Manchmal wird ja sogar die Autobahn zugeparkt, weil welche Fotos machen wollen.

Aus dem Auto ziehen und ohne Unterbrechung die Kamera ins Maul hauen wäre hier aber noch eher angebracht.  Meistens passiert wegen diesen Pennern auf der anderen Seite noch ein zweiter Unfall.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2016)

Absokut dafuer!
Drakonische Strafen fuer solch ein idiotisches Verhalten welches nichts im Straßenverkehr zu suchen hat.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier in Ostwestfalen, Paderborner Raum ist in manchen Berufen ein Fuehrerschein unbedingt notwendig.


In westsachen und thüringen sehe ich den temporären verlust des führerscheins nicht so als problem. In sachsen-anhalt und in der nähe zur polnischen grenze könnte es problematisch werden (temporär), aber wer da so doof ist und es, rein hypothetisch, wieder besseren wissens provoziert, der hat es auch nicht besser verdient. Änderungen der gesetzeslage werden nicht umsonst überall und über möglichst viele medien bekannt gegeben.


> Vor einigen Jahren war ich noch im Handwerk taetig. Kleine Firma, unter 10 Mitarbeiter, ein Kollege kein Fuehrerschein, der einzige Lehrling den wir hatten auch nicht.
> Dann bekamen wir noch einen neuen Kollegen, der auch ohne FS. Hat sich  fuer eine Zeit irgendwie mit viel umstaendlicher Planung machen lassen,  im Endeffekt gingen beide Mitarbeiter ohne FS oder wurden gegangen.


Also doch überall das selbe. Es scheint viel zu einfach zu sein einfach feste teams zu bilden und denen die detail-organisation zu überlassen...


> Das mit dem LKW Fahrer der sich mal eben kuendigen laesst (sofern das die Firma mitmacht) oder selbst kuendigt (gibts dann nicht eine Sperre vom Arbeitsamt?) liest sich auch schoen?


Wo muß sich das schön lesen lassen? Im notfall beim bewerbungsgespräch, auf die frage nach dem führerscheinentzug, einfach ehrlich antworten. Für gute chef`s sollte das kein problem sein. (jeder macht mal einen fehler)


> Wie sind die Konditionen in der neuen Firma?


Tja, dann hat man halt mist gebaut und muß mit den konsequenzen leben. (ginge mir dann nicht anders und ich bin am unteren ende der gehalts-skala)
Wer aber so enge finazen hat das man das nicht verkraftet, der kommt selbst mit 500€ strafe nicht mehr klar.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja wer so dumm ist und gaffen will, der kann auch zu Fuß gehen. Dann kann man deutlich ausgiebiger bei einem Unfall gucken! Ich fände 3 Monate Fahrverbot wegen gaffen absolut angebracht. Wer so dumm ist, soll halt dafür zahlen. Manchmal wird ja sogar die Autobahn zugeparkt, weil welche Fotos machen wollen.
> 
> Aus dem Auto ziehen und ohne Unterbrechung die Kamera ins Maul hauen wäre hier aber noch eher angebracht.  Meistens passiert wegen diesen Pennern auf der anderen Seite noch ein zweiter Unfall.





Verminaard schrieb:


> Absokut dafuer!
> Drakonische Strafen fuer solch ein idiotisches Verhalten welches nichts im Straßenverkehr zu suchen hat.


Ich finde gaffen auch total dämlich und kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Was einem das bringt da so zu gucken werde ich wohl nie verstehen. 
Aber! Genauso dämlich wie gaffen, ist es auch einen Unfall zu fabrizieren der Gaffer überhaupt interessiert. Also wenn ihr so hart über Gaffer redet (was ich durchaus okay finde), dann vergesst nicht die Vollidioten ohne die erst gar kein gaffen möglich wäre.


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2016)

Er lebt wieder... daneben steht die Luftpumpe von einem guten Freund


----------



## dsdenni (16. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er lebt wieder... daneben steht die Luftpumpe von einem guten Freund


Luftpumpe aber 300 Pesen? [emoji38]


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2016)

Bisschen mehr als das doppelte von mir


----------



## dsdenni (16. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr als das doppelte von mir


Richtige Luftpumpe [emoji13]


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2016)

Grosse Luftpumpe mit Schaufelrädern.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (16. Mai 2016)

Meine Luftpumpe ist leider gerade nicht Fahrbereit


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2016)

Mach dir nichts draus, der Motor vom Subaru läuft auch noch nicht so gut. Irgendwie sehr unruhigen Leerlauf. Beim Fahren ist alles ok, im Stand läuft er wie ein Sack Nüsse. Habe schon so ziemlich alles kontrolliert, naja mal sehen hab die Woche Urlaub. Da kann ich mich dem Subaru mal widmen und den 100NX zum laufen bringen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (17. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist die Zulauf Öl-Leitung zum Turbo undicht, bzw die Kupferringdichtung, dafür muss Krümmer, Ansaugung, AGA, Turbo, alles raus. 
Aktuell warte ich nur noch auf die ganzen Dichtungen für Krümmer und Turbo, damit ich weiter machen kann. 
Die sollten Ende diese Woche kommen, hoffe ich mal.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2016)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Klingt irgendwie wie Simmerring tauschen und man muss das ganze Getriebe wegschrauben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2016)

Naja solange man nicht alle 3 Steuerketten bei nem S500 4 Matic machen muss, hält sich der Arbeitsaufwand ja noch in Grenzen.  Rahmen tauschen beim W461 Greenliner hätte ich noch anzubieten, was den Steuerkettentausch nochmal um 3 Tage überbietet.  Abgesehen von einer Restauration kenne ich keine Reparaturarbeiten, die noch umfangreicher sind.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2016)

Neue Front beim Fiat Coupe.
Hat über 2 Wochen gedauert dank der tollen Ersatzteilversorgung.


----------



## deniz444 (17. Mai 2016)

hab mir ein 535d e61 facelift limousine gegönnt, bis jetzt total zufrieden


----------



## dsdenni (17. Mai 2016)

deniz444 schrieb:


> hab mir ein 535d e61 facelift limousine gegönnt, bis jetzt total zufrieden


Glückwunsch, n 535d ballert einen schon in den Rücken, dank des Drehmoments [emoji7]


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Mai 2016)

Doofe Frage: Sollte es normalerweise so sein, dass das Auto geradeaus fährt, wenn das Logo parallel zur Straße ist?

Habe vorher beim Fahren gemerkt, dass das Logo leicht nach links geneigt ist, wenn ich geradeaus fahre und wenn ich das Logo,
 mittels leichtem Zug nach rechts, ausrichte, dass dann der Wagen logischerweise ein wenig nach rechts abdriftet.


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2016)

Logo?


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2016)

Er meint vermutlich das Logo auf dem Lenkrad, das sollte gerade sein wenn du gerade aus fährst.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2016)

Spur vermessen, Spur ggf einstellen und wenn es dann noch nicht gerade steht, das Lenkrad neu aufsetzen.
Vorsicht bei Airbag=Werkstattarbeit.


----------



## HordyH (18. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Spur vermessen, Spur ggf einstellen und wenn es dann noch nicht gerade steht, das Lenkrad neu aufsetzen.
> Vorsicht bei Airbag=Werkstattarbeit.


Nicht nicht bei jedem... bei neueren Autos kann man nicht mehr versetzen, so kenn ich es.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2016)

Bei neuen Autos sind Lenkrad und Lenkstange meist mit einem Drei/Vierkant verbunden, da ist nichts mit ein bisschen versetzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei neuen Autos sind Lenkrad und Lenkstange meist mit einem Drei/Vierkant verbunden, da ist nichts mit ein bisschen versetzen.



Das hab ich bislang noch nicht gesehen. VW/Audi und BMW nutzen auf jeden Fall eine Feinverzahnung.
Bei Fahrzeugen mit ESP muss dann aber eh der Lenkwinkelsensor neu angelernt werden.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Er meint vermutlich das Logo auf dem Lenkrad, das sollte gerade sein wenn du gerade aus fährst.


Sofern es gerade im Lenkrad steckt, also sollte eher das Lenkrad gerade stehen.


----------



## HordyH (18. Mai 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das hab ich bislang noch nicht gesehen. VW/Audi und BMW nutzen auf jeden Fall eine Feinverzahnung.
> Bei Fahrzeugen mit ESP muss dann aber eh der Lenkwinkelsensor neu angelernt werden.


Ich kenn nur vielzahn mit Nut, also kann man da auch nix verstellen


----------



## XE85 (18. Mai 2016)

deniz444 schrieb:


> hab mir ein 535d e61 facelift limousine gegönnt, bis jetzt total zufrieden



Bilder?!?


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich sehe schon, das macht lieber die Werkstatt


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2016)

Das kannst du eh nicht selber machen. Dazu musst du in eine Werkstatt. Alternativ geht auch ein Reifenhändler, die machen das meistens sogar genauer und ordentlicher.


----------



## deniz444 (18. Mai 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Sollte es normalerweise so sein, dass das Auto geradeaus fährt, wenn das Logo parallel zur Straße ist?
> 
> Habe vorher beim Fahren gemerkt, dass das Logo leicht nach links geneigt ist, wenn ich geradeaus fahre und wenn ich das Logo,
> mittels leichtem Zug nach rechts, ausrichte, dass dann der Wagen logischerweise ein wenig nach rechts abdriftet.



macht aufjdenfall spaß auf der autobahn


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur vielzahn mit Nut, also kann man da auch nix verstellen


Ford hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere Dreikant, Volvo müsste ich nochmal drauf schauen, war aber afair auch nicht frei drehbar.
Reinen Vielzahn ohne Fixierung kenn ich nur aus dem Classic Mini. Mittlerweile sieht man ungleichen Lenkanschlag als Produktionsfehler an, deswegen sind die reinen Vielzahne eigentlich ausgestorben.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2016)

deniz444 schrieb:


> hab mir ein 535d e61 facelift limousine gegönnt, bis jetzt total zufrieden



Wenn die Drallklappen noch drin sind --> raus damit, aber zackig.

Ansonsten Glückwunsch


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2016)

Bei allen Autos mit ESP und Lenkwinkelsensor ist es eine ziemlich unkluge Aktion das Lenkrad umzusetzen.  Selbst nach einlernen vom Lenkwinkelsensor wird die Regelung ein wenig unplausibel ausfallen. Es gibt ja quasi keine Autos mehr, wo die Lenkung linear arbeitet, von daher is da auch nix mehr mit umsetzen zu machen.


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ... Golf GTI oder Focus ST



Golf GTI natürlich[emoji106]


----------



## HordyH (18. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Golf GTI natürlich[emoji106]


Keinen von beiden ..

ALFA GIULIA QV[emoji16]


----------



## Kusanar (18. Mai 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Keinen von beiden ..
> 
> ALFA GIULIA QV[emoji16]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmm.... wo nehm' ich jetzt knappe 50k her? 

Ist zwar kein QV, aber der würde mir schon reichen...


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ... Golf GTI oder Focus ST



Der ST natürlich, bei weitem nicht so stink langweilig wie der Golf. Noch besser wäre ein RS


----------



## dsdenni (18. Mai 2016)

Am besten beide mal Probefahren. Sollte doch einem helfen zu entscheiden


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Keinen von beiden ..
> 
> ALFA GIULIA QV[emoji16]


Mach aus der Giulia eine Giulietta und es wird 1. Bezahlbar und 2. Mein Vorschlag von vor x Seiten.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der schnelle Kleinwagen Innen was her machen soll würde ich eher an Mercedes A250(oder AMG), Volvo V40 T5 oder Alfa Giulietta Quadrifoglio Verde denken...


----------



## HordyH (18. Mai 2016)

Die Giulia ist schon sehr teuer aber für ca 71k schon ihr Geld wert


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt auf den neuen Audi TTRS. Der wird abgehen wie noch was.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Die Giulia ist schon sehr teuer aber für ca 71k schon ihr Geld wert



71k für dieses Auto? Öhm, nein, eher nicht.


----------



## HordyH (18. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> 71k für dieses Auto? Öhm, nein, eher nicht.


Vollausgestattet ca 90k

Hast ihn schon gesehen, drin gesessen geschweige denn gefahren?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt auf den neuen Audi TTRS. Der wird abgehen wie noch was.


Da warte ich auch auf die ersten Testberichte.
Wird von der Performance wohl nahe an den alten R8 rankommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie sieht die Giulia aus wie nen 3er mit Tesla Felgen. 

Wenn ich nicht nen Kumpel hätte, der fast ausschließlich Alfa fährt, dann wäre ich gar nicht mal so abgeneigt Alfa zu fahren... Aber so oft wie die Kisten an den Haken müssen, dann doch lieber nicht.  Bei meinem Beanspruchungsprofil könnte ich mir dann selber einen Leihwagen kaufen, das würde sich rentieren.  Allein die Ersatzteilversorgung ist bei Alfa schon sehr geil. Sie benötigen Teile für einen Alfa? Die haben wir nicht!

Hoffen wir mal das es jetzt mal besser für Alfa läuft, sonst sind die weg vom Markt. Wenn die Giulia nicht läuft, machen die ihre Bude zu.

Alfa hat irgendwie was. Außerdem gibts da Benzin + Turbo + AWD + Handschalter.  DAS KAUFKRITERIUM schlecht hin!


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2016)

Gibt es bei Subaru auch.
Und irgendwie ist die Giulia das schönste Auto seiner Klasse.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Vollausgestattet ca 90k
> 
> Hast ihn schon gesehen, drin gesessen geschweige denn gefahren?



Noch besser...

Sorry, aber für einen Alfa würde ich persönlich mit Sicherheit keine 90k € hinblättern.


----------



## HordyH (18. Mai 2016)

Du lebst noch im 156 147 Zeitalter.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. Mai 2016)

Ich finde den Weg den Alfa aktuell einschlägt, fast perfekt. 
Die Automagazine, die zum testen kamen, sprachen alle von einem sehr sehr guten Auto. 
Und 71k für ein +500PS V6 RWD Fahrzeug, finde ich jetzt nicht grade teuer, die Konkurrenz liegt bei 72 - 85k (BMW, MB)
Und bei BMW darf man nicht vergessen, das man dort fast 100ps weniger hat. 
Und wahrscheinlich auch weniger Sonderausstattung in der Grundversion..

Außerdem ist das jetzt erst das erste Modell, SUV's Kombi's und ein Sportcoupe/cabriolet sollen folgen.
Und darauf freue ich mich jetzt schon, auch wenn ich erstmal mit meinem aktuellen Auto bedient bin..


----------



## HordyH (18. Mai 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich finde den Weg den Alfa aktuell einschlägt, fast perfekt.
> Die Automagazine, die zum testen kamen, sprachen alle von einem sehr sehr guten Auto.
> Und 71k für ein +500PS V6 RWD Fahrzeug, finde ich jetzt nicht grade teuer, die Konkurrenz liegt bei 72 - 85k (BMW, MB)
> Und bei BMW darf man nicht vergessen, das man dort fast 100ps weniger hat.
> ...


Danke.


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2016)

Aktuell habe ich einen Lauf... 

Bin seit Tagen dran raus zu finden wieso mein neuer Motor so bescheiden läuft. Kraftstoffversorgung ok, Zündfunke ok, Steuerzeiten ok, Falschluft ok... also habe ich Kompression gemessen. Das habe ich extra vor mich hin geschoben da es bei der Bauform echt ziemlich bescheiden zu machen ist. Direkt der erste Zylinder (Nr.3) hatte nur 7.5bar... Zylinder 1 und Zylinder 2 haben 11.5bar (12bar sind Werksangabe). Dann kam Zylinder 3 und ich habe es 4 mal getestet, der Zylinder hat brachiale 0.8bar Kompression. Kein Wunder das der Motor nicht laufen will... somit habe ich mir einen Motor mit einem Loch im Kolben, kaputtes Ventil oder what ever andrehen lassen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch... 1500Euro zum Fenster raus geschmissen. Morgen wird der Stuhl abgemeldet, ich warte bis ich meinen Motor aufgebaut habe. Nochmal kauf ich mir so einen Schrott nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Du lebst noch im 156 147 Zeitalter.



Ist in Ordnung.

@Riverna: Mein Beileid  Das hört sich sch**sse an...

Dafür  habe ich vor einpaar Tagen einen absoluten Schnapper bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen gemacht, die Einspritzpumpe vom 2.0 FSI Motor für lächerliche 50€ und das in NEU! Noch nie eingebaut gewesen, noch original konserviert


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Die Automagazine, die zum testen kamen, sprachen alle von einem sehr sehr guten Auto.


War bei Peugeot auch mal so, aber lange Zeit gesehen waren sie dann nicht wirklich gut.
Beim Golf oder Passat gab es das gleiche Spiel.


Riverna schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich einen Lauf...
> 
> Bin seit Tagen dran raus zu finden wieso mein neuer Motor so bescheiden läuft. Kraftstoffversorgung ok, Zündfunke ok, Steuerzeiten ok, Falschluft ok... also habe ich Kompression gemessen. Das habe ich extra vor mich hin geschoben da es bei der Bauform echt ziemlich bescheiden zu machen ist. Direkt der erste Zylinder (Nr.3) hatte nur 7.5bar... Zylinder 1 und Zylinder 2 haben 11.5bar (12bar sind Werksangabe). Dann kam Zylinder 3 und ich habe es 4 mal getestet, der Zylinder hat brachiale 0.8bar Kompression. Kein Wunder das der Motor nicht laufen will... somit habe ich mir einen Motor mit einem Loch im Kolben, kaputtes Ventil oder what ever andrehen lassen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch... 1500Euro zum Fenster raus geschmissen. Morgen wird der Stuhl abgemeldet, ich warte bis ich meinen Motor aufgebaut habe. Nochmal kauf ich mir so einen Schrott nicht.


Mein Beileid, so was ist echt bescheiden.


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2016)

Es ist immer bescheiden wenn man betrogen wird, gehe auch nicht davon aus das ich jemals einen Cent wieder sehe. Falls nicht gibt es aber eine Anzeige...


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Noch besser...
> 
> Sorry, aber für einen Alfa würde ich persönlich mit Sicherheit keine 90k € hinblättern.



Ne, ich auch nicht... Das ist ja wahnsinn[emoji15]


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist immer bescheiden wenn man betrogen wird, gehe auch nicht davon aus das ich jemals einen Cent wieder sehe. Falls nicht gibt es aber eine Anzeige...



Wo haste die Maschine her?


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2016)

Aus der Subaru Community von Facebook. Hab gerade von ehemaligen Freunden von ihm erfahren das er wusste das der Motor defekt war. Leider habe ich auch erfahren das schon zig Leute anzeige erstattet haben und ich mich diesbezüglich weit hinten anstellen darf. Geld werde ich da wohl nie wieder sehen...


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2016)

Was für ein ********* Finde es schon übel, wenn man selbst in der Community beschissen wird...

Hab gerade bei eBay geschaut, so teuer oder selten sind die Subaru Motoren ja nicht. Oder ist es was spezielles?


----------



## Riverna (18. Mai 2016)

Aktuell stehen 3 Stück drin. Zwei sind vom preis her zu teuer und einer steht in Holland. Ansich ist es nicht selten, aber die Gefahr das sie defekt sind ist immer gegeben. Hätte ich mal den aus Holland gekauft...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2016)

Wenn man Motoren aus Holland kauft gibts meist auch ein paar Gramm Dope gratis. Von daher bestimmt kein schlechter Deal. 

Genau wegen solchen Sachen kaufe ich keine gebrauchten Teile von Privat. Dann lieber einen vom Motorfritzen mit 2 Jahren Gewährleistung. Kann man dem direkt wieder vor die Füße werfen wenn es Müll war.

Hatten wir auf der Firma auch schon 2 Mal das der Motor vom Instandsetzer direkt kaputt ankam. Hatten die sauber gemacht und das Öl runter gelassen, mehr nicht. Dann hatten die den Motor weiterverkauft in der Hoffnung das der doch so keinen harten Motorschaden hat. 

Bei dem anderen Motor war dem Instandsetzer wohl die Kurbelwelle runtergefallen, die war total verbogen und man konnte den Motor nicht vernünftig durchdrehen. Konnte man auch schön erkennen wo die draufgekracht war.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann lieber einen vom Motorfritzen mit 2 Jahren Gewährleistung. Kann man dem direkt wieder vor die Füße werfen wenn es Müll war.



Naja, rein theoretisch vielleicht. Da hat man ein Gerenne ohne Ende. Das Spiel hat ein Kumpel von mir hinter sich.


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2016)

Ich versuch meine Kohle nun wieder zu bekommen, setzte dieses Jahr aus und baue mir einen neuen Motor. Dann weiß ich was mit dem Motor ist und wenn was kaputt geht, muss ich mir selber den Vorwurf machen. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen das es der erste Motor ist wo das passiert ist, hab für meinen roten NX schon zwei Motoren gekauft (einen in Japan und jetzt einen originalen), für den Mazda meiner Freundin habe ich auch einen V6 gebraucht gekauft. Und alle drei liefen ohne Probleme. Das ist der erste wo ich beschissen wurde...


----------



## Kusanar (19. Mai 2016)

Auch wenn die Vorposter natürlich Recht haben, dass es vernünftiger gewesen wäre den Motor von einer Firma zu beziehen, die man dann wenigstens belangen kann... aber das ist jetzt sowieso müßig. Trotzd allem ist es nicht schön wenn man beschissen wurde. Mein herzliches Beileid. Ich drück dir die Däumchen, dass du noch was von der Kohle siehst...


----------



## norse (19. Mai 2016)

Gibt so viele möchtegern Profis, wahnsinn ... mein Beileid.
@Riverna Wenn du den Motor aus Holland doch nehmen / holen willst, gib mir mal Bescheid ... in Holland steht was schönes mit 4 Rädern an dem ich interessiert bin, evtl. könnte man da was kombinieren / sich unterstützen?


----------



## Zeiss (19. Mai 2016)

@Riverna: Weißt Du, was da genau kaputt ist? Ventil/Ventilsitz verbrannt oder Loch im Kolbenboden oder was andere?


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2016)

Loch im Kolben bei Zylinder 4 und vermutlich verschlissene Kolbenringe Zylinder 3. Da ich den Motor nicht aufmachen kann (falls er doch zurück geht) kann ich es nicht sagen. Aber bei 0.8bar Kompression kann es bei Zylinder 4 eigentlich nur ein Loch im Kolben sein. Zumindestens sah es auf der Kamera gestern Abend ziemlich danach aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da warte ich auch auf die ersten Testberichte.
> Wird von der Performance wohl nahe an den alten R8 rankommen.



Das ist auch nicht so schwer. Alleine auf den Geraden ist der R8V8 schon richtig schlapp.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2016)

Was verstehst Du unter "richtig schlapp"?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter "richtig schlapp"?



Wenig Leistung und muss immer auf Drehzahl gehalten werden, sonst kommt da gar nix.
Die meisten erreichen ja nicht mal oder nur mit Mühe die 400PS, die dazu auch nur ein Peak sind.
Der passendere Motor ist auf alle Fälle der V10.
Zum Glück hat Audi es nun auch endlich eingesehen und nimmt den V8 Sauger aus dem Programm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat Audi es nun auch endlich eingesehen und nimmt den V8 Sauger aus dem Programm.


Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Der Motor war ne echte Riesenluftpumpe. Gefühlt nutzbares Drehzahlband von 7000-8000. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, rein theoretisch vielleicht. Da hat man ein  Gerenne ohne Ende. Das Spiel hat ein Kumpel von mir hinter sich.


Wir hatten als Firma da nicht so große Probleme. Wir hatten es mal probiert mit gebrauchten Motoren für alte Autos, wo es keine neuen Tauschmotoren mehr gibt. Nach 2 von 4 Schrott haben wir das auch wieder sein gelassen. Jetzt werden die alten Motoren wieder mit Neuteilen aufgebaut. Ist zwar teurer als so ein Tauschmotor vom Motorfritzen aber er läuft garantiert. 

Am besten ist immer noch ein Tauschmotor vom Hersteller, da hat man gar kein Gerenne.  Die sind quasi neuwertig, meist nur am Aufkleber von einem neuen Motor zu unterscheiden. Eventuell sieht man mal einen Aggregateträger, der schon ein paar Montagespuren hat. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur 1 Mal eine Beanstandung bei Tauschaggregaten vom Hersteller. Das war ein Getriebe, wo irgendein Vollidiot beim Verladen mitm Stapler reingekracht ist und dann ein schönes großes Loch drin war.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war ein Getriebe, wo irgendein Vollidiot beim Verladen mitm Stapler reingekracht ist und dann ein schönes großes Loch drin war.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZjtFxsPcrhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (20. Mai 2016)

Haben heute bei meinem Nissan schonmal alles rausgeholt, Krümmer, Turbo den ganzen Mist halt.
Stehbolzen vom Motor zum Krümmer haben alle gehalten  
Dafür sieht der Turbo aber nicht mehr gut aus, Welle hat gut Spiel und die Schaufelräder kommen schon langsam gegen das Ladergehäuse... 

Fotos kann ich mal morgen hochladen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2016)

So Leute, es ist soweit. Kopfschaden meines M111.940-Motors in meinem 124er... Neuer Motor ist schon da, am Wochenende solls beginnen !


----------



## dsdenni (20. Mai 2016)

Was ist denn nur los viele berichten von kaputten Teilen :/


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2016)

Wollte eigentlich nur die ZKD wechseln und jetzt das ! 

Hoffe, dass es hier nicht noch mehr erwischt !


----------



## dsdenni (20. Mai 2016)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich nur die ZKD wechseln und jetzt das !
> 
> Hoffe, dass es hier nicht noch mehr erwischt !


*aufholzklopf* ne lieber nicht


----------



## Zeiss (20. Mai 2016)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> So Leute, es ist soweit. Kopfschaden meines M111.940-Motors in meinem 124er... Neuer Motor ist schon da, am Wochenende solls beginnen !



Was ist passiert?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Mai 2016)

@Zeiss : Der Kopf hat steuerseitig einen Riss, der Öl und Kühlwasser in den Zylinder lässt...


----------



## Zeiss (20. Mai 2016)

@Johnny the Gamer: Achtusch**sse.

Erinnert mich daran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2016)

Endlich! 

Dashcamaufnahme wurde nun als Beweismittel vor Gericht zugelassen! 

Wurde auch Zeit.


----------



## norse (20. Mai 2016)

Wurde auch Zeit! Find ich Top. Gerade in Verbindung mit den Datenschutzregeln bzgl. Video veröffentlichen ist es doch Top! Als Beweismittel zugelassn aber öffentlich zeigen , wie bei YouTube, darf man es nur zensiert. Meiner Meinung nach das Beste aus beiden Welten.


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2016)

Da bin ich mal auf den Verwaltungsaufwand gespannt, wenn jeder Hansel mit seinem Pobelvideo meint, er müsste Gott und die Welt anzeigen. Wird bestimmt super, gerade in Deutschland wo eh jeder zweite meint, er wäre ein inoffizieller Hilfssheriff.

Oberlandesgericht: Dashcam-Aufzeichnungen durfen in Bussgeldverfahren verwendet werden | c't Fotografie


----------



## XE85 (20. Mai 2016)

Dann wird hoffentlich das hier angewandt:



> Sollten die Bußgeldbehörden dennoch einen "Orwellschen  Überwachungsstaat" durch Private befürchten, so stünde es ihnen zudem  frei, das ausschließlich auf der Ermittlungstätigkeit von Privaten  mittels Dashcam beruhende Verfahren nicht weiter zu verfolgen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2016)

Es soll nicht zur Überwachung und anzeigen dienen, sondern wenn einem selbst ein Schaden entstanden ist, dass man die Beweismittel nutzen kann.
Ich mein wenn ich den eindeutigen Beweis habe das mir der Hansel beim Ausparken gegen die Karre gefahren ist, dann gibts einfach nichts dran zu rütteln und der Beweis ist gefälligst zulässig vor Gericht. 
Ist eine Super Sache, dürften vielen endlich helfen bei unverschuldeten Unfällen die Sache schnell zu klären. Da kann man schon direkt beim Unfall demjenigen klar machen, das er sich nicht dumm stellen brauch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2016)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @Zeiss : Der Kopf hat steuerseitig einen Riss, der Öl und Kühlwasser in den Zylinder lässt...



Beim 111er?  Ich tippe mal auf Folgeschaden, die 111er sind ansich extrem gut von der Mechanik her. Wurde da schonmal eine Kopfdichtung vorher gemacht?



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Endlich!
> 
> Dashcamaufnahme wurde nun als Beweismittel vor Gericht zugelassen!
> 
> Wurde auch Zeit.


Sehr geil, dann lohnt meine Dashcam jetzt ja doppelt. 

...ich glaub ich mache nen Dashcam Shop auf... ...Mist gibt schon so viele...


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal auf den Verwaltungsaufwand gespannt, wenn jeder Hansel mit seinem Pobelvideo meint, er müsste Gott und die Welt anzeigen. Wird bestimmt super, gerade in Deutschland wo eh jeder zweite meint, er wäre ein inoffizieller Hilfssheriff.
> 
> Oberlandesgericht: Dashcam-Aufzeichnungen durfen in Bussgeldverfahren verwendet werden | c't Fotografie



Sehr guter Beitrag. Genau meine Meinung Seabound.


----------



## Lee (20. Mai 2016)

Tut mir Leid eure Euphorie etwas zu dämpfen, aber das zeigt mal wieder wie gefährlich unvollständige Pressemeldungen sind. In dem Beschluss vom OLG Stuttgart (solange der BGH dazu nichts sagt ist es ohnehin nur mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen) geht es explizit um die Verwendung von Dashcams in *Straf- und Bußgeldprozessen. *Nur in diesen ist nach Auffassung des OLG die Nutzung in bestimmtem Sonderkonstellationen zulässig. Euch als Bürger interessieren aber eigentlich nur *Zivilprozesse, *d.h. Prozesse in denen es zum Beispiel um Schadensersatz geht, wenn euch jemand reingefahren ist oÄ. In denen bleibt die Nutzung weiterhin nur in extremen Ausnahmefällen erlaubt. und *ist grundsätzlich verboten.*

Das ganze ist ein rechtlich hochkomplexes Thema, das nicht unter eine Schlagzeile "Dashcams ab jetzt erlaubt" zu fassen ist.

Zum nachlesen: 
OLG: Dashcam-Aufnahme in Bussgeldverfahren verwertbar
§ 6b BDSG Beobachtung öffentlich zugänglicher Räume mit... - dejure.org - Hier der Abs. 3 Satz 2


----------



## Verminaard (20. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...Mist gibt schon so viele...



Gibts denn auch vernuenftige Systeme die fix verbaut sind? Am Besten Kamera vorne und Hinten.
Diesen ganzen Dingern die man auf die Windschutzscheibe pappt kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Selbst wenn diese Dinger klein sind, bleibt das Problem mit der Stromversorgung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Gibts denn auch vernuenftige Systeme die fix verbaut sind? Am Besten Kamera vorne und Hinten.
> Diesen ganzen Dingern die man auf die Windschutzscheibe pappt kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Selbst wenn diese Dinger klein sind, bleibt das Problem mit der Stromversorgung.



Ich habe eine fest in die Windschutzscheibe geklebt und selber verkabelt. Sollte für eine Werkstatt max. 1 Stunde Arbeit sein. Immer wenn die Zündung an ist, nimmt die Dashcam auf. Ich habe eine Vicovation Vico-Marcus 4 - Dashcam Autokamera: Amazon.de: Elektronik Wegen der guten Nachtaufnahmen. Gibt es aber auch mit 2 Cams für Vorne und Hinten. Kabel sind alle versteckt verlegt, man sieht nur die Cam oben neben dem Spiegel. Stört auch nicht weiter, weil ich es so eingestellt habe das sich das Display nach 1 Minute ausschaltet.
Wichtig ist das man keine Cam mit Akku kauft, die sind sofort kaputt. Wenn die permanent aufzeichnen soll, dann braucht man eine 2. Fahrzeugbatterie.


----------



## Zoon (20. Mai 2016)

die Akkus in den Cams sind primär eh nur dazu gedacht bei Zündung aus die letzten paar minuten zu überbrücken zum Datei Speichern und abschalten. Für sinnvollen Betrieb muss die ans Bordnetz ran.
Hab ne itracker Stealthcam drin die Kabellage in der Verkleidung des Dachhhimmels versteckt und angeklemmt.  halt bei Zündung an sofort aktiv und nach Abschalten geht die auch wieder aus.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Mai 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid eure Euphorie etwas zu dämpfen, aber das zeigt mal wieder wie gefährlich unvollständige Pressemeldungen sind. In dem Beschluss vom OLG Stuttgart (solange der BGH dazu nichts sagt ist es ohnehin nur mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen) geht es explizit um die Verwendung von Dashcams in *Straf- und Bußgeldprozessen. *Nur in diesen ist nach Auffassung des OLG die Nutzung in bestimmtem Sonderkonstellationen zulässig. Euch als Bürger interessieren aber eigentlich nur *Zivilprozesse, *d.h. Prozesse in denen es zum Beispiel um Schadensersatz geht, wenn euch jemand reingefahren ist oÄ. In denen bleibt die Nutzung weiterhin nur in extremen Ausnahmefällen erlaubt. und *ist grundsätzlich verboten.*
> 
> Das ganze ist ein rechtlich hochkomplexes Thema, das nicht unter eine Schlagzeile "Dashcams ab jetzt erlaubt" zu fassen ist.
> 
> ...



Puhhh, danke schön für die Klarstellung, ich dachte schon...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> die Akkus in den Cams sind primär eh nur dazu  gedacht bei Zündung aus die letzten paar minuten zu überbrücken zum  Datei Speichern und abschalten. Für sinnvollen Betrieb muss die ans  Bordnetz ran.
> Hab ne itracker Stealthcam drin die Kabellage in der Verkleidung des  Dachhhimmels versteckt und angeklemmt.  halt bei Zündung an sofort aktiv  und nach Abschalten geht die auch wieder aus.


Genau das ist das Problem. Die Akkus sind wegen dieser extrem häufigen Entladung und anschließenden Lagerung im leeren Zustand sehr schnell kaputt. Die Temperaturen im Sommer im Auto sind für die Liion Akkus auch tötlich. Von daher macht es nur Sinn eine Dashcam mit Kondensatoren zu kaufen. Die halten extrem lange und speichern die Aufnahmen immer sicher ab.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (20. Mai 2016)

Ich bin mir aktuell noch unschlüssig, ob ich jetzt meinen Lader überholen lassen soll, oder nen Upgrade machen soll, auf nen kugelgelagerten s15 t28 Lader als Beispiel.. 
Dann müsste der Karren aber wieder abgestimmt werden und eigentlich bin ich zufrieden mit der aktuellen Leistung..
Ich muss mir das noch n paar Tage überlegen. 
Ich halt euch beim laufenden.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Mai 2016)

TI-328.  Türkisch Injection mit Zaziki-Aroma oder was hat der sich gedacht?

@ErbsenPommes   Wie viel würde so ein Upgrade denn bringen?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte halt mehr Spielraum mit nem Upgradelader, aktuell würde nur mit einem neuen Lader wahrscheinlich so auf die +-250ps kommen, falls ich aber irgendwann mal mehr upgrade, (düsen, LLK, etc.)
Dann müsste ich am Lader erstmal nichts mehr machen, der würde dann reichen..


----------



## Riverna (21. Mai 2016)

Kumpel von mir hat genau dieses Update mit dem S15 Lader auch am machen, wird dann abgestimmt auf 250PS.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. Mai 2016)

Ich denke aber mal, ich werde meinen überholen lassen, ich will aktuell aus meinem nicht viel mehr Leistung generieren, er soll erstmal laufen.


----------



## Riverna (21. Mai 2016)

Das selbe denke ich mir auch... 
Donnerstag habe ich einen Termin mit dem Verkäufer von dem Motor. Er hat sich bereit erklärt (nach etwas verbalem Nachdruck von mir), mir das Geld zurück zu geben. Falls es so sein sollte, werde ich mir eventuell doch noch mal einen gebrauchten Motor kaufen. Diesmal aber einen aus Holland mit 3 monatige Garantie auf Block und Zylinderköpfe. Denke da ist die Gefahr das etwas mit dem Motor nicht stimmt eher gering. 

Wenn die Kiste dann mit ihren 280PS läuft bin ich auch erstmal zufrieden, wenn der Motor dann dieses Jahr und eventuell die ersten Monate in 2017 läuft bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bis dahin dürfte ich dann meinen 2.2L Boxer fertig haben, dann gebe ich mich (erstmal) mit Lowboost und 350PS zufrieden.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das selbe denke ich mir auch...
> Donnerstag habe ich einen Termin mit dem Verkäufer von dem Motor. Er hat sich bereit erklärt (nach etwas verbalem Nachdruck von mir), mir das Geld zurück zu geben. Falls es so sein sollte, werde ich mir eventuell doch noch mal einen gebrauchten Motor kaufen. Diesmal aber einen aus Holland mit 3 monatige Garantie auf Block und Zylinderköpfe. Denke da ist die Gefahr das etwas mit dem Motor nicht stimmt eher gering.
> 
> Wenn die Kiste dann mit ihren 280PS läuft bin ich auch erstmal zufrieden, wenn der Motor dann dieses Jahr und eventuell die ersten Monate in 2017 läuft bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bis dahin dürfte ich dann meinen 2.2L Boxer fertig haben, dann gebe ich mich (erstmal) mit Lowboost und 350PS zufrieden.


Lowboost[emoji5] 

Ich liebe es wenn leute von Lowboost reden aber trotzdem solche Leistungen rauskommen [emoji12]. Klingt für mich halt viel da ich selbst nur 91 Pesen hab. Aber gibt noch heftigere Beispiele wo Leute von Lowboost reden und 500PS+ drinne sind 

Hoffentlich bekommst du dann einen vernünftigen Motor und gut das du das Geld für den jetzigen Motor wiederbekommst


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2016)

Einer meiner besten Freunde fährt aktuell Lowboost in seinem Skyline und hat 560PS (laut Prüfstand)... ok bei ihm ist Lowboost auch 1.6bar und Highboost 2.2bar. 
Bei mir wird Lowboost 1.0bar sein und Highboost 1.3bar... das ist quasi beides noch Lowboost. Aber über 1bar müssen es sein, denn alles unter 1bar ist ein Saugmotor. 

Im Alltag fahre ich auch (noch) mit 90PS rum... das nervt mich aber aktuell schon etwas.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Einer meiner besten Freunde fährt aktuell Lowboost in seinem Skyline und hat 560PS (laut Prüfstand)... ok bei ihm ist Lowboost auch 1.6bar und Highboost 2.2bar.
> Bei mir wird Lowboost 1.0bar sein und Highboost 1.3bar... das ist quasi beides noch Lowboost. Aber über 1bar müssen es sein, denn alles unter 1bar ist ein Saugmotor.
> 
> Im Alltag fahre ich auch (noch) mit 90PS rum... das nervt mich aber aktuell schon etwas.


Dein Almera wiegt doch auch Leergewicht unter ner Tonne oder? Ich bin ganz zufrieden (940KG Leergewicht) aber will in 3-4 Jahren mal mehr Power und BOOOOST


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2016)

Unter 1000 Kilo wäre schön... der Hocker wiegt 1150 Kilo. Das ist im vergleich zu meinen anderen Autos ziemlich schwer, für das was er zu bieten hat. 

Impreza = 1440 Kilo 
MX3 =1110 Kilo 
100NX = 1105 Kilo 

Mal abgesehen davon das die alle deutlich mehr Leistung haben (NX hat 70PS mehr, MX3 80PS und der Subaru normalerweise 190PS). Aber der Almera ist für den Alltag fast perfekt, kostet kaum Unterhaltskosten, Sprit dank Gas unschlagbar, und Macken und Kratzer interessieren mich nicht im geringsten. Ich bezweifel aber stark das er überhaupt noch über 80PS hat... dafür geht er einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Unter 1000 Kilo wäre schön... der Hocker wiegt 1150 Kilo. Das ist im vergleich zu meinen anderen Autos ziemlich schwer, für das was er zu bieten hat.
> 
> Impreza = 1440 Kilo
> MX3 =1110 Kilo
> ...


Wenn das Auto von 2009 wär müsst ich nur 26€ Steuer bezahlen  sind aber 84 (BJ 2007)

Sprit mit schleichen auch unter 6L und ausgewogen 6,5-7  

Reicht als Fahranfänger allemal.. Nur das Soundsystem ist der letzte Dreck gerade aber das hat noch Zeit


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Mai 2016)

Das Soundsystem in meinem Nissan ist auch letzter Dreck, wenn der Bock gut läuft mach ich mich da erstmal ran


----------



## Zeiss (22. Mai 2016)

Habe vorhin die Räder am 7er gewechselt, Winter auf Sommer. Der Begriff "Leichtmetallräder" ist wohl auch nur ein Begriff.... Rund 30 Kilo pro Rad....


----------



## XE85 (22. Mai 2016)

Tja, auch ein leichtes Metall ist halt schwer wenn man viel davon verwendet.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube meine Sommerräder haben so um die 20kg.
Sind aber auch "nur" 8,5x19 mit 225/35.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Mai 2016)

Ich habe hinten 10x19 ET24 mit 275/40R19 drauf. Der Reifen liegt bei 12,8kg und die Felge bei 15,2kg.

Ich glaube, ich werde schwach...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber, meine Freundin hat was dagegen


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2016)

Zurecht... also die Farbkombination ist wohl mal echt nicht der Brüller.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Mai 2016)

Ich finde sie absolut geil. 

Ihr Einwand ist, dass ich schon einen habe und dass wir keine Garage für ihn haben...


----------



## Cleriker (22. Mai 2016)

Diesen Zustand (Farbe kann man das ja nicht nennen) findest du "geil"?! 
Ist ja gruselig.


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Mai 2016)

Man soll ja auch die Kunst des Abstrakten schätzen 

Das Auto ist sicher auch toll, um die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen.

Schlecht finde ich es nicht


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2016)

Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks


----------



## Zeiss (22. Mai 2016)

Ihm fehlen aber einpaar Zylinder...


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2016)

Dafür hat die Hodenschleuder nen unschlagbaren Ludenbonus


----------



## Riverna (22. Mai 2016)

Was ist eine Hodenschleuder? Bezeichnet man bei dir zuhause so ein Fahrzeug?


----------



## Zeiss (22. Mai 2016)

Ich vermute ja..


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2016)

Im HWL ist auch wieder der Klötenkasper mit seinem Luftpumpen Porsche am trollen...


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

Ochjeeee, manche Sachen ändern sich dort wohl nie, so ein Vollpfosten. Aber, ich persönlich würde nicht unbedingt mit einem Polo mit 280 Klicks über die AB ballern.


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2016)

Ich bezweifel auch sehr stark das die Kiste 280km/h läuft, aber sich über einen Polo lustig machen und dann den kleinsten 911er fahren und sich dabei auch noch maximalst geil fühlen ist etwas peinlich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Mai 2016)

Wenn es um einen Polo R geht, dann kommt das hin. Die laufen optimiert bei etwa GPS290 in den Begrenzer.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

Ist mehr als nur peinlich, aber Du weißt ja, wie es dort läuft...

Ja, ist ein Polo R. Ob die Kiste ihre 280 auch wirklich schafft, ist erstmal Piepe, aber auch 250 dürften schon sehr unangenehm sein.


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2016)

Ich kenne das nur zu gut, irgendwie schade das ich schon so Ewig kein Gesprächsthema mehr war. Hab mich immer amüsiert wie sie sich das Maul zerissen haben


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. Mai 2016)

@Zeiss
Nein, ist es erstaunlicherweise nicht. Die "Polen"  sind schon erstaunlich erwachsen geworden (von den Abmessungen her tut sich da auch nicht mehr viel zu früheren Golf). Ist natürlich absolut nicht vergleichbar mit dem souveränen Fahren in einem 7er, aber ist nun auch kein Ritt auf ner Kanonenkugel, wie früher mit augepumpten Fiat Uno Turbo, R5 Turbo etc

Du würdest Dich aber vermutlich trotzdem sehr unwohl fühlen.

@Riverna
Ist sowieso lächerlich, sich über das Auto zu definieren und andere dementsprechend runterzumachen. Aber er wird da sicher auch ordentlich Gegenwind bekommen, nehme ich an?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2016)

Was soll daran unangenehm sein mit einem Polo R 250 zu fahren? Ist halt kein rollendes Sofa, da bekommt man noch Feedback vom Auto.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Nein, ist es erstaunlicherweise nicht. Die "Polen"  sind schon erstaunlich erwachsen geworden (von den Abmessungen her tut sich da auch nicht mehr viel zu früheren Golf). Ist natürlich absolut nicht vergleichbar mit dem souveränen Fahren in einem 7er, aber ist nun auch kein Ritt auf ner Kanonenkugel, wie früher mit augepumpten Fiat Uno Turbo, R5 Turbo etc
> 
> Du würdest Dich aber vermutlich trotzdem sehr unwohl fühlen.



Glaube ich auch, dass es ziemlich unwohl wäre. Die Kiste wiegt ja nur 1300 kilo und hat 2,5m Radstand, vom "ruhig auf der Straße liegen" ist da, denke ich, nicht viel übrig.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Mai 2016)

Finde ich auch. Komfort schön und gut, aber ein rollendes Wohnzimmer mit 250 finde ich beispielsweise eher langweilig.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (23. Mai 2016)

Der E30 M3 hatte 2,57m Radstand und ein ähnliches Gewicht (1165 - 1360) 


PS: Ich finde 1,3 Tonnen in einem Kleinwagen übrigens sackschwer...


----------



## s-icon (23. Mai 2016)

Ich finde die Diskussionen drüben ja witzig

Wieder mal eine schöne Wochenendausfahrt gehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Mai 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussionen drüben ja witzig
> 
> Wieder mal eine schöne Wochenendausfahrt gehabt.
> 
> ...


Bei solchen Strecken hattet ihr sicher n heiden Spaß [emoji6]


----------



## s-icon (23. Mai 2016)

Ja der GT4 ist wie geschaffen für so etwas


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Der E30 M3 hatte 2,57m Radstand und ein ähnliches Gewicht (1165 - 1360)
> 
> PS: Ich finde 1,3 Tonnen in einem Kleinwagen übrigens sackschwer...



Auch mit einem E30 M3 würde ich nicht unbedingt 280 fahren wollen, das Ding wird genau so "hoppeln" und nicht einfach ruhig wie ein Brett liegen. MMn fehlt den beiden einfach Radstand und Gewicht.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2016)

Nen Lambo Huracan hat auch "nur" 2620mm Radstand und da geht ne Ecke mehr als 280.
Der vom Porsche 911 ist sogar noch kürzer.


----------



## trigger831 (23. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Deezer oder Napster im Auto gemacht? Habe einen neuen F20 und ich muss mich entscheiden, welchen Dienst ich für 1 Jahr kostenlos testen kann.


----------



## Pos-Pit (23. Mai 2016)

HI, 
Ich hab gehört Napster soll besser sein habe selbst aber keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Seabound (23. Mai 2016)

Was ist ein Napster?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2016)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Deezer oder Napster im Auto gemacht? Habe einen neuen F20 und ich muss mich entscheiden, welchen Dienst ich für 1 Jahr kostenlos testen kann.


Funktioniert selbst mit Außenantenne nur in Städten und bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit. Auf eher abgelegenen Landstraßen oder Autobahnen kommt der mit dem Streaming nicht hinterher. Versprich dir nicht zu viel davon.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nen Lambo Huracan hat auch "nur" 2620mm Radstand und da geht ne Ecke mehr als 280.
> Der vom Porsche 911 ist sogar noch kürzer.



Und der 911 liegt absolut ruhig auf der Straße, waaa?


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2016)

Also ich kann nur sagen das der Subaru ab ~240km/h nicht mehr ideal ist zu fahren. Klar es geht und er liegt auch ruhig auf der Straße. Aber wirklich wohlfühlt man sich da nicht. Im Almera ist alles über 160km/h unangenehm und der ist in etwa mit einem Polo zu vergleichen (natürlich nicht vom Stand der Technik).


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und der 911 liegt absolut ruhig auf der Straße, waaa?


Im Vergleich zu nem 7er, S Klasse oder A8 Schiff vielleicht nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ja auch schon den neuS1 gefahren, welcher ja ein quasi ein Polo R mit Allrad ist und damit kann man problemlos auf der Bahn Gas machen ohne sich unwohl zu fühlen. Ich fühle mich eher in so großen Schiffen unwohl, weil man quasi 0 Feedback vom Auto bekommt, was grade so auf der Straße abgeht. Alles ist weich und gedämpft, das Fahrwerk gibt nichts an den Fahrer weiter.

Bei "sportlichen" Autos merkt man bei hoher Geschwindigkeit halt was das Auto so macht. Rennwagen fahren z.B. auf der Graden überall hin, nur nicht gradeaus. Und die sind ja zum schnell fahren gemacht...


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu nem 7er, S Klasse oder A8 Schiff vielleicht nicht.



Genau darum ging es mir.

Wenn ich eine lange Strecke mit hohen Geschwindigkeit fahre, dann habe ich kein Bock alle zwei Meter nachzulenken, sondern lehne mich zurück und lasse ihn laufen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Rennwagen fahren z.B. auf der Graden überall hin, nur nicht gradeaus. Und die sind ja zum schnell fahren gemacht...



Genau, die Rennwägen sind dafür gebaut zig KM mit VMax zu fahren....


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2016)

Geil wie es im HWL abgeht


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geil wie es im HWL abgeht


Da postet einer nen Bild, wo er bei seinem Honda den offenen K&N direkt hinter dem Kühler hat, aber den Ansaugschnuffi mit Goldfolie beklebt...   Geballtes KFZ Wissen. 

Drehmomentverlust weil die Airbox fehlt und Leistungsverlust, weil der nur heiße Luft zieht. Das reißt die Folie und der lackierte Ventildeckel bestimmt wieder raus!


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2016)

Das traurige, er ist noch einer der wenigen mit Ahnung. Wie anderen sind noch viel schlimmer, wobei wir nicht diskutieren müssen das die Position für den Lufi die so ziemlich ungünstigste ist die man hätte wählen können.


----------



## Zoon (24. Mai 2016)

Pos-Pit schrieb:


> HI,
> Ich hab gehört Napster soll besser sein habe selbst aber keine Erfahrung damit.



USB  Stick mit deiner Lieblingsmucke rein bzw ne SD Card mit deiner Mucke  ins Handy und verbinde das via Blauzahn oder USB / Line In und gut ist,  bei langsamen Tempi mag der LTE Empfang noch zu funktionieren bei gut  ausgebauten Mobilfunkgebieten, - aber selbst schon bei Tempo 100 ist  dass doch nur am laggen. Oder machst dir ne Riesen Antenne ran wie beim  Armeefahrzeug  




Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein Polo R. Ob die Kiste ihre 280 auch wirklich schafft, ist  erstmal Piepe, aber auch 250 dürften schon sehr unangenehm sein.



aktueller  Polo ist schon größenmäßig zwischen Golf 3 und 4. Klar wird der bei  höheren Tempi hinten etwas leicht aber unangenehm ists überhaupt nicht  zumindest der R nicht - und den Motor bekommste locker standfest auf 300  PS -. Wenn du wirklich unangenehme Fahrerlebnisse haben willst dann  fahr den alten Smart bei Topspeed. Unangenehmer als ein Porsche bei 300


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2016)

Du willst echt behaupten das Fahrgefühl in einem Polo wäre vergleichbar mit dem in einer Oberklasselimosine?

Wenn man mal A8 gefahren ist, Kommt einem auch ein A4 schon bemüht vor, von A3, oder gar einem Polo ganz zu schweigen. Da hat er schon recht. "Unangenehm" ist ja immer im Bezug auf die gesetzte Messlatte zu sehen.


----------



## Zoon (24. Mai 2016)

Habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Aber dass der bei hohen Tempo unfahrbar wäre stimmt überhaupt nicht, wahrscheinlich kennst Polo nur aus alten 86c Zeiten


----------



## Zeiss (24. Mai 2016)

Unfahrbar ist immer eine Auslegungssache. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, bei Vmax im 7er lehne ich mich zurück und halte das Lenkrad mit "zwei Finger", er geht schnurstracks gerade, kein Nachlenken, nichts. Ob windig oder nicht interessiert ihn auch nicht. Hier spielen Radstand + Gewicht ihr Vorteil aus. Hier kannste kurz mal 500km abreissen und entspannt aussteigen. Im Polo, egal welchem, sieht es schon etwas anders aus, aber dafür sind sie auch nicht gebaut.


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

Polo...
ich bin Donnerstag mit so einem auf der A8 von München richtung Stuttgart mitgefahren. Bei 130, spätestens 140, 150 gehst freiwillig vom Gas weil du denkst das dir zerlegts die Karre gleich.
Mit dem S1 geht das viel schöner, der is naise 



Riverna schrieb:


> Geil wie es im HWL abgeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ja echt geil 

Gesendet vom PC ohne Plappertalk


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Mit unserem kleinem Auto ist das auch so, hab 130 hat man schon fast Angst, dass er gleich kaputtgeht, deshalb ist er für lange Strecken nicht wirklich gut geeignet.


----------



## keinnick (24. Mai 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Polo...
> ich bin Donnerstag mit so einem auf der A8 von München richtung Stuttgart mitgefahren.



Wärst Du mal lieber in nem A8 zum Polospielen gefahren.


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wärst Du mal lieber in nem A8 zum Polospielen gefahren.



Mach ich gerne in zukunft so wenn du den A8 zahlst 
Bei dem gefällt mir aber eh nur das 2017 Modell

Geschrieben von Roccat ISKU mit zwei gesunden Händen


----------



## s-icon (24. Mai 2016)

Ich weiss was Zeiss meint, auf der Autobahn gilt immer noch Länge läuft.
Deshalb bevorzuge ich auf der AB S63 Coupe oder A8.
Aber sobald die Straßen kurviger werden spielen kleinere Autos ihre Vorteile aus.


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

Glaub ich dir.
Is n riesen unterschied vom Polo auf den Alhambra
Sonst fahr ich ja hauptsächlich auch nur Fahrzeuge mit 2,7m Radstand

Gesendet von PC mit Firefox


----------



## JaniZz (25. Mai 2016)

Naja mit einem vernünftigen Fahrwerk kann man dem ganzen auch ganz gut entgegen wirken bei den kleineren Autos. 

In meinem Z hatte ich mit serienfahrwerk ab 230 ein sehr unruhiges Heck. 

Fühlte sich auch komisch und unsicher an, obwohl man nicht am Limit war. 

Jetzt habe ich vor einem Monat ein Gewindefahrwerk eingebaut und das Ding liegt bei 250 wie ein Brett. 

Serienfahrwerk ist meistens Mist wenn man es mal richtig krachen lassen will. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2016)

Ist doch egal, so lange das Fahrzeug ESP hat. Da kann sich das KFZ mit seinem 1,50 Meter Radstand bei 250 noch so unruhig anfühlen. Passieren kann genau so wenig wie in nem 7ner Langversion BMW. Ist einfach nur Kopfsache, ob man Angst hat oder sich auf die Elektronik verlässt.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Mai 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Naja mit einem vernünftigen Fahrwerk kann man dem ganzen auch ganz gut entgegen wirken bei den kleineren Autos.
> 
> In meinem Z hatte ich mit serienfahrwerk ab 230 ein sehr unruhiges Heck.
> 
> ...


Kenn ich von meinem Fiat Coupé damals.
Bei über 200km/h war das nicht mehr schön zu fahren, auch kein Wunder bei ner 70/30 Lastverteilung.
Mit nem ordentlichen Fahrwerk war das wesentlich besser.


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, so lange das Fahrzeug ESP hat. Da kann sich das KFZ mit seinem 1,50 Meter Radstand bei 250 noch so unruhig anfühlen. Passieren kann genau so wenig wie in nem 7ner Langversion BMW. Ist einfach nur Kopfsache, ob man Angst hat oder sich auf die Elektronik verlässt.


Ist das ein Zitat aus dem Buch "Berühmte letzte Worte"?


----------



## Riverna (26. Mai 2016)

@Zeiss

Im HWL wird über Imprezas gesprochen und keiner zieht über mich her... was ist da los? Mach was


----------



## dsdenni (26. Mai 2016)

HWL?


----------



## Riverna (26. Mai 2016)

Hardwareluxx Forum, da bin ich die Hassperson Nummer eins wegen meinem 100NX. Die fanden dem immer total peinlich und affig. Ausserdem kamen die Leute da nicht mit meiner großen Fresse zu recht. Irgendwann wurde ich gesperrt (mehrfach).


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2016)

Du pöser Pube du.


----------



## Riverna (27. Mai 2016)

Wer wollte noch mal nach Holland sich eine Karre anschauen? Ich fahre nächste Woche meinen Motor in 7595 KM Weerselo abholen.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hardwareluxx Forum, da bin ich die Hassperson Nummer eins wegen meinem 100NX. Die fanden dem immer total peinlich und affig. Ausserdem kamen die Leute da nicht mit meiner großen Fresse zu recht. Irgendwann wurde ich gesperrt (mehrfach).


OK, alles klar [emoji13]


----------



## norse (27. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wer wollte noch mal nach Holland sich eine Karre anschauen? Ich fahre nächste Woche meinen Motor in 7595 KM Weerselo abholen.


Hier! 
aber Schade, da liegen nochmal knapp 200 km dazwischen. Der steht in NL3421 TWOUDEWATER. Bin immernoch am grübeln, der hat zwar 180tkm runter aber ... das ist ein H6! und dann noch ein Schalter und anscheind nur als langstrecken Fzg genutzt.

Ich überlege ... Meld mich nochmal.Wann wolltest den denn abholen?


----------



## Zeiss (27. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> 
> Im HWL wird über Imprezas gesprochen und keiner zieht über mich her... was ist da los? Mach was



Muss ich mir nachher reinziehen. Ich bin da schon ewig nicht mehr drin...


----------



## Metalic (27. Mai 2016)

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps. Ich möchte mir ein neues Auto kaufen und meinen 320D loswerden weil ich einen Benziner und etwas kleineres möchte. Im Prinzip sind mir viele Dinge "egal", wie Farbe, Hersteller, Getriebeart. Ich habe zwar meinen Autohändler schon drauf angesetzt aber so ein paar grobe Richtungen soll ich ihm mitgeben.
Die Eckpunkte wären bis 11 Mille, ab Baujahr 2009, nicht zu wenig Ps, denke mal so ab 75 und kein schwarzes Loch wie der Golf was die Versicherung angeht.
Die groben Kandidaten wie VW Polo, Peugeot 208, Seat Ibiza, Citroen DS3 etc habe ich schon auf der Liste. 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja den ein oder anderen Tipp für mich.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Mai 2016)

BMW 1er, erste Baureihe könnte noch in die Eckdaten passen: Vehicle offer: BMW 118i for 10500 EUR
BMW 118i als Limousine in Husum
Vehicle offer: BMW 116i 3-Türer #Klima+NSW+sehr gepflegt+39Tkm# for 10450 EUR
BMW 116i 3-Turer #Klima+NSW+sehr gepflegt+39Tkm# als Limousine in Hartmannsdorf

Mit Versicherung und Wartung wirst du aber wahrscheinlich deutlich über den genannten Kleinwagen liegen.


Noch eine andere Idee:
Vehicle offer: Nissan Micra Acenta 1,2 DIG-S *1.HAND*Scheckheft*TOP ZU for 9250 EUR
Nissan Micra Acenta 1,2 DIG-S *1.HAND*Scheckheft*TOP ZU als Kleinwagen in Worms

Bei 150 auf der Autobahn aber wohl schon recht unruhig zu fahren, verglichen mit einem Ocatavia und einem Fabia.


Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## Useful (27. Mai 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem Skoda Fabia?
Hier mal der Neuere, Nachteil, geht ein klein wenig über 11k:

Skoda Fabia 1.2 TSI Style KLIMAAUTOMATIK ALU LED als Kleinwagen in Gera

Skoda Fabia Ambition 1.2TSI GreenTec*5 Jahre Garantie* als Kleinwagen in Eppenschlag

Skoda Fabia 1.2 TSI Ambition Bluetooth PDC Multifunkt. als Limousine in Ansbach

Oder der etwas Ältere:

Skoda Fabia 1.2l TSI 63kW Ambition Monte-Carlo2012 als Limousine in Berlin

Skoda Fabia II 1.2 TSI Monte Carlo als Limousine in Mylau

Sind nur mal grobe Beispiele, gibt bestimmt auch bessere Angebote 
Und er ist immer 5-türig


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Skoda Fabia?
> Hier mal der Neuere, Nachteil, geht ein klein wenig über 11k:
> 
> Skoda Fabia 1.2 TSI Style KLIMAAUTOMATIK ALU LED als Kleinwagen in Gera
> ...


Sind das nich kack Motoren?
Also wegen Ölverbrauch, Steuerkette usw. 

Oder schon überarbeitet


----------



## Useful (27. Mai 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Sind das nich kack Motoren?
> Also wegen Ölverbrauch, Steuerkette usw.
> 
> Oder schon überarbeitet



Oh gut dass du das ansprichst 
Also bei dem Neuen sind die definitiv überarbeitet, der hat ja nen Zahnriemen. Und Ölprobleme sind keine bekannt.

Bei dem älteren 86PS TSI bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, kann sein dass der eine Kette hat, sry hatte ich voll vergessen :/
Oder man nimmt 'nen älteren 86PS mit 1,4 Litern Hubraum, der hat meines Wissens nach definitiv Zahnriemen, ist allerdings nicht so sparsam wie die Turbos.


----------



## Zoon (27. Mai 2016)

Im HWLuxx der Autothread ist geil, das Bild vom Honda Motorraum mit dem Cold(!!!) Air Intake direkt auf heißen Auspuff und Kühler gerichtet dafür mit Alufolie umwickelt ... EPIC!


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Mai 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Im HWLuxx der Autothread ist geil, das Bild vom Honda Motorraum mit dem Cold(!!!) Air Intake direkt auf heißen Auspuff und Kühler gerichtet dafür mit Alufolie umwickelt ... EPIC!



Haha, ja das war mir auch sofort ins Auge gesprungen.  Das ist ein Hot Air Intake zur gezielten Leistungsreduzierung!


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die Eckpunkte wären bis 11 Mille, ab Baujahr 2009, nicht zu wenig Ps, denke mal so ab 75 und *kein schwarzes Loch wie der Golf was die Versicherung angeht*.
> Die groben Kandidaten wie VW Polo, Peugeot 208, Seat Ibiza, Citroen DS3 etc habe ich schon auf der Liste.


Sicher dass der Polo da auch nur annähernd anders ist?
Da ich denke dass du Ford auch unter "die üblichen" führst:
Toyota Yaris
(Alfa Mito)
Suzuki Swift(find ich in seinem Segment nicht unschick)


----------



## Metalic (27. Mai 2016)

Ob der Polo deutlich günstiger wird weiß ich noch nicht. Wollte erst ein mal ein paar Angebote haben und dann mal meinen Versicherungsheini anrufen was mich die Dinger kosten.
Toyota Yaris und Skoda Fabia hatte ich schon unter den üblichen Verdächtigen. Nissan Micra und der Alfa Romeo sind optisch nicht so meins.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha, ja das war mir auch sofort ins Auge gesprungen.  Das ist ein Hot Air Intake zur gezielten Leistungsreduzierung!


Das wurd doch schonmal hier geposter oder?

No hate aber mir kommt des sehr bekannt vor  

@Useful will hier keinem ne Kaufentscheidung schlecht reden aber man sollte keinem hier was andrehen was kagge is oder zumindest hinweise


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Mai 2016)

Swift ist echt ein schickes Auto, wir hatten einen 2008er 1.3 Automatik im Urlaub. 
Vebrauch lag nie über 8-9 Liter obwohl er eigentlich permanent im Ersten und Zweiten Gang mit Dauervollgas bewegt wurde, der neuere 1,2 mit Schaltgetriebe sollte da noch deutlich besser sein.
Platz war auch genug für 4 Personen, mit 5 dann natürlich eng.


Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoon (27. Mai 2016)

@ Metalic generell VW gerade Golf und auch Polo ist halt versicherungstechnisch problematisch da die Dinger nunmal gerne von der Dorfjugend verheizt werden.  Genauso wie BMW E46 grade mitten drin in der "Assiphase" - Skoda wird da wohl etwas günstiger sein zumindest der Fabia hat eher so ein Rentnerautoimage. Toyota Yaris ebenso

Für dein Budget ist mir glatt der Mazda 3 eingefallen, also der Vorgänger vom aktuellen Modell. Teilt sich Komponenten mit dem Ford Focus, also gutes Fahrwerk, aber im Innenraum deutlich hübscher.  Sowie ein bissel mehr Platz als im Yaris. Suzuki Swift ist eigentlich die japanische Interpretation des original Mini . Sehr schön dynamisches Fahrwerk aber der keilt auch gerne mit dem Hintern aus  Und die Motoren wollen gedreht werden: 1.2er @Sauger @ 90 PS da passiert unter 3500 Umdrehungen gar nichts. Bessser der 1.5er mit 102 PS der ist aber seltener oder der 1.6 Sport.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Mai 2016)

Swift Sport ist wieder so eine Sache mit der Versicherung, müsste man durchrechnen lassen.

Ich denke mal das hier dürfte deine Aussage ganz gut stützen 
Dropbox - VID-20140807-WA0000.mp4

Beschleunigung von 35 auf 65-70 im ersten Gang


----------



## Verminaard (27. Mai 2016)

Ich werf mal einen Volvo C30 in den Raum


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Swift Sport ist wieder so eine Sache mit der Versicherung, müsste man durchrechnen lassen.
> 
> Ich denke mal das hier dürfte deine Aussage ganz gut stützen
> Dropbox - VID-20140807-WA0000.mp4
> ...


Der kommt nicht klar :lol;


----------



## Metalic (27. Mai 2016)

Super vielen Dank schon mal. Bis auf den Volvo hatte ich schon alles auf meiner Liste. Auch den Mazda 3. Mein Autohändler (ein Freund der Familie) schaut jetzt mal was er so feines findet. Dann sehe ich mal weiter.


----------



## Riverna (27. Mai 2016)

Ich würde ja lieber 3 bis 5 Jahre ältere Wagen nehmen und dafür was richtiges. Lieber paar Tage älter aber eben was mit Leistung und Optik als so eine komische Karre wie ein Swift und Co. Konnte das noch nie nachvollziehen...


----------



## Zeiss (27. Mai 2016)

Heute den Auspuff beim Opel meiner Freundin getauscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Neue:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde ja lieber 3 bis 5 Jahre ältere Wagen nehmen und dafür was richtiges. Lieber paar Tage älter aber eben was mit Leistung und Optik als so eine komische Karre wie ein Swift und Co. Konnte das noch nie nachvollziehen...


Kommt halt drauf an ob man ein kleines Auto will damit es einfach physisch wenig Platz einnimmt oder weil man denkt man kann sich nicht mehr leisten. Bei Letzterem gebe ich dir Recht, aber für Ersteres ist so ein Swift gar nicht so übel.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (27. Mai 2016)

Nicht für jeden ist das Auto ein Statussymbol von daher soll doch jeder kaufen, was er mag.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2016)

Das sowieso. Aber unabhängig davon was das Auto anderen gegenüber symbolisiert, will man ja auch einfach selbst möglichst zufrieden damit sein.


----------



## Useful (28. Mai 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> @Useful will hier keinem ne Kaufentscheidung schlecht reden aber man sollte keinem hier was andrehen was kagge is oder zumindest hinweise



Was kagge ist? Der Fabia basiert wie der Audi A1 und der Seat Ibiza auf der Plattform des Polos. Dass der "kagge" ist wäre mir aber sehr sehr sehr neu. Warum also was brauchbares und etwas was für den Preis viel bietet schlecht reden?
Solange man keinen Motor nimmt der da 'ne Steuerkette hat kann man nicht viel "kagge" kaufen. Bei den Motoren im Neuen kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen und im alten vorher gucken was drin ist, bei den Saugern kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen.
Sorry, aber sowas verallgemeinertes finde ich nicht gut. 
Letztendlich bleibt es seine Entscheidung und bevor er sich ein Auto für das Geld kauft wird er sich höchstwahrscheinlich vorher umfangreich informieren was auf ihn zu kommt und daran entscheiden. 
Ich will ihm auch nichts andrehen, es ist und bleibt ganz seine Entscheidung.
Und bevor du fragst, ja, so ein Fabia würde ich mir selber auch kaufen. Ohne Bedenken (also non Steuerkette).


----------



## dsdenni (28. Mai 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Was kagge ist? Der Fabia basiert wie der Audi A1 und der Seat Ibiza auf der Plattform des Polos. Dass der "kagge" ist wäre mir aber sehr sehr sehr neu. Warum also was brauchbares und etwas was für den Preis viel bietet schlecht reden?
> Solange man keinen Motor nimmt der da 'ne Steuerkette hat kann man nicht viel "kagge" kaufen. Bei den Motoren im Neuen kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen und im alten vorher gucken was drin ist, bei den Saugern kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen.
> Sorry, aber sowas verallgemeinertes finde ich nicht gut.
> Letztendlich bleibt es seine Entscheidung und bevor er sich ein Auto für das Geld kauft wird er sich höchstwahrscheinlich vorher umfangreich informieren was auf ihn zu kommt und daran entscheiden.
> ...



Sorry falls das so rüberkam. Ich meinte das man mit den Motoren (wegen Kette) vlt. aufpassen sollte oder hinweisen. Nicht die Autos allgemein. Würd auch nix gegen einen Fabia haben


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2016)

FuXxMiTdOpPeLX schrieb:


> Nicht für jeden ist das Auto ein Statussymbol von daher soll doch jeder kaufen, was er mag.



Was hat es mit Statussymbol zu tun wenn man etwas besseres bekommt, für das gleiche oder sogar weniger Geld? Dann ist wohl eher der "Neuwagen" das Statussymbol.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Mai 2016)

Mit einem Jahreswagen hat man immerhin noch 4-6Jahre Garantie wenn man den richtigen Hersteller kauft. 
Zudem kommen bei einem 4Jahre alten Auto schon die ersten Wartungsarbeiten näher (Bremsen, Zahnriemen, Reifen...), die auch noch teurer als bei einem Kleinwagen sind. 

Wenn man alles selber machen kann wie du, dann ist das natürlich unproblematisch. 
Ansonsten rinnen da selbst in einer freien Werkstatt direkt hunderte von Euros durch die Finger.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2016)

Zahnriemen haben bei nicht soo belasteten Motoren zum Teil 10 Jahre Intervall. Bremsen wechselt man eh nur nach Abnutzung. Was bleibt sind Reifen, aber die hat man ja schnell wieder drin wenn Man etwas günstiger einkauft.


----------



## Zoon (28. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde ja lieber 3 bis 5 Jahre ältere Wagen nehmen und dafür was richtiges. Lieber paar Tage älter aber eben was mit Leistung und Optik als so eine komische Karre wie ein Swift und Co. Konnte das noch nie nachvollziehen...



Wenn der TO ne komplette Selbstschrauberwerkstatt hat wie du dann wer das ideal bei so nem beinahe Youngtimer fällt nunmal immer irgendwas an was  gemacht werden muss... Kalr so ein alter Primera oder Sunny GTI zu Zeiten wo bei Nissan noch vernünftige Autos von Band liefen im Gegensatz zu den ich nehm mal dein Wortlaut "komischen Karren" die jetzt aktuell im Programm sind (370Z und GTR mal aussen vor da nicht Budgetkompatibel vom TO). Oder ein Schöner Galant V6 von Mitsubishi ... vielleicht gar ein Legnum VR4 fährt hier einer in Weiß rum schickes Teil


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2016)

Die Wechselintervalle von Zahnriemen sind deutlich höher als 4 Jahre... Mag sein das bei einem 4 Jahre alten Auto die eine oder andere Reperatur nötig ist, bei einem Neuwagen hast du aber direkt paar tausend Euro an Wertverlust sobald du die Karre vom Hof fährst. Ich bin aktuell selber am Überlegen ob ich mir als Alltagswagen den neuen Nissan Pulsar mit dem 1.6L DIG-T Motor holen soll. Jedoch ist mir der Wertverfall einfach aktuell noch ein Dorn im Auge. Neu bist du bei rund 25.000 Euro, nach einem halben Jahr und 15.000 Kilometern hat der Koffer nur noch einen Wert von knappen 17.000Euro. Das sind 8.000Euro in einem halben Jahr... für das Geld bekommt man quasi einen 4 bis 6 Jahre alten Kompakt Wagen. Ein 2010er Subaru Impreza Hachback kostet da z.B. mit dem 150PS Diesel Motor kaum mehr als der Pulsar an Wertverfall hat. 

Das wird mich wohl ewig von einem Neuwagen abschrecken... den ein Neuwagen hat für mich persönlich bis auf den Tadellosen Zustand (der gerade in Großstädten wie Wiesbaden nicht lange vorhanden sein wird) keinen nennenswerten Vorteil gegenüber einem gepflegten Gebrauchten.



Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn der TO ne komplette Selbstschrauberwerkstatt hat wie du dann wer das ideal bei so nem beinahe Youngtimer fällt nunmal immer irgendwas an was gemacht werden muss... Kalr so ein alter Primera oder Sunny GTI zu Zeiten wo bei Nissan noch vernünftige Autos von Band liefen im Gegensatz zu den ich nehm mal dein Wortlaut "komischen Karren" die jetzt aktuell im Programm sind (370Z und GTR mal aussen vor da nicht Budgetkompatibel vom TO). Oder ein Schöner Galant V6 von Mitsubishi ... vielleicht gar ein Legnum VR4 fährt hier einer in Weiß rum schickes Teil




Für mich ist ein 3 bis 5 Jahre altes Auto noch lange kein beinahe Youngtimer (der ab 20 Jahren einer ist). Das ich niemandem ohne das Werkzeug und die Ahnung zu einem 20 Jahre alten Auto raten würde ist klar, aber bis 10 Jahren kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht viel falsch machen. Da geht in der Regel (wenn sie nicht schon 200.000 Kilometer gelaufen sind) auch nicht öfters was kaputt als bei einem Neuwagen. Rein vom Kosten/Nutzenfaktor schlägt niemand einen Gebrauchtwagen. Natürlich hat ein Neuwagen auch seinen Charm. Aber meine Meinung dazu steht oben.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2016)

Nur so nebenbei: Es hatte zuletzt niemand explizit nach Neuwagen gesucht. Bei den diskutierten Kleinwagen war Baujahr ab 2009 angefragt, was mittlerweile auch schon 7 Jahre her ist. 

Und wie schon erwähnt kann man einen Kleinwagen auch wollen weil er klein ist, nicht weil er wenig kostet.


----------



## Useful (28. Mai 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Sorry falls das so rüberkam. Ich meinte das man mit den Motoren (wegen Kette) vlt. aufpassen sollte oder hinweisen. Nicht die Autos allgemein. Würd auch nix gegen einen Fabia haben



Achso ja dann ist ja alles ok, sorry, habe ich wohl falsch verstanden 
Wobei das mit der Steuerkette ich wirklich voll vergessen hatte sorry


----------



## Verminaard (28. Mai 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei: Es hatte zuletzt niemand explizit nach Neuwagen gesucht. Bei den diskutierten Kleinwagen war Baujahr ab 2009 angefragt, was mittlerweile auch schon 7 Jahre her ist.
> 
> Und wie schon erwähnt kann man einen Kleinwagen auch wollen weil er klein ist, nicht weil er wenig kostet.



Ist aber wie in so vielen Threads in diesem Forum wenn so Hilfeanfragen kommen.
Auf die Wuensche und Beduerfnisse des Hilfesuchenden wird irgendwann kaum noch eingegangen.

Anstatt zu Fragen ob andere KFZ auch in Frage kommen oder warum gerade ein Kleinwagen, wird erstmal alles Moegliche empfohlen.


----------



## dsdenni (28. Mai 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Achso ja dann ist ja alles ok, sorry, habe ich wohl falsch verstanden
> Wobei das mit der Steuerkette ich wirklich voll vergessen hatte sorry


Jau, kein Problem [emoji6]


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Mai 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Wechselintervalle von Zahnriemen sind deutlich höher als 4 Jahre... Mag sein das bei einem 4 Jahre alten Auto die eine oder andere Reperatur nötig ist, bei einem Neuwagen hast du aber direkt paar tausend Euro an Wertverlust sobald du die Karre vom Hof fährst. Ich bin aktuell selber am Überlegen ob ich mir als Alltagswagen den neuen Nissan Pulsar mit dem 1.6L DIG-T Motor holen soll. Jedoch ist mir der Wertverfall einfach aktuell noch ein Dorn im Auge. Neu bist du bei rund 25.000 Euro, nach einem halben Jahr und 15.000 Kilometern hat der Koffer nur noch einen Wert von knappen 17.000Euro. Das sind 8.000Euro in einem halben Jahr... für das Geld bekommt man quasi einen 4 bis 6 Jahre alten Kompakt Wagen. Ein 2010er Subaru Impreza Hachback kostet da z.B. mit dem 150PS Diesel Motor kaum mehr als der Pulsar an Wertverfall hat.
> 
> 
> [...]



Wann muss er denn im Schnitt gewechselt werden, ausgehend von 15000km Jahresfahrleistung? 
Bei den VWs von uns eigentlich immer 90000km, also 6 Jahre.
Die Reifen sind nach 4 Saisons à 7500km dann auch hin, vor Verkauf erneuert man die i.d.R ja nicht für teures Geld noch.

Neuwagen halte ich auch für zu teuer, wenn man ihn nicht deutlich unter Listenpreis bekommt. Das lohnt sich vielleicht wenn irgendein Händler noch einen Einkaufswagen für 7000€ auf dem Hof stehen hat, der kaum noch verlieren kann (Nissan Pixo, Mitsubishi SpaceStar, etc). Aus dem Grunde schrieb ich extra Jahreswagen, da gibt es gute Angebote. 

Unseren (gebraucht begehrten) Hyundai i30 Diesel gab es auch für 60-65% des Listenpreises -nach einem Jahr, 9000km und zwei kleinen Dellen in Tür und Heck. So etwas im Kleinwagensegment zu kaufen halte ich für sinnvoll.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoon (28. Mai 2016)

So sieht grade im Bereich Aremberg - Fuchröhre beim 24h aus Hagel und Schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Sx-iuo_oTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Useful (28. Mai 2016)

Also bei Zahnriemen weiß ich das so, dass die bei 90t km erstmal kontrolliert werden sollen bei VWs, und bei Verschleißerscheinungen muss er dann getauscht werden. Moderne Zahnriemen halten zwischen 120 000 - 210 000 km bzw 6-9 Jahre soweit ich das weiß, wahrscheinlich sogar noch länger. Auszug aus einem Bordbuch eines Polos:
alle 210'000 km Zahnriemen für den Nockenwellenantrieb ersetzen:
- nur 1,2- , 1,6 und 2,0 l TDI-Common-Rail

aber ich denke dazu können andere noch etwas mehr sagen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> So sieht grade im Bereich Aremberg - Fuchröhre beim 24h aus Hagel und Schnee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich liebe die Nordschleife! 
Einfach nur eine geile Zeit gewesen,  als ich da noch aktiv war.

Ich wohne 60km entfernt und hier ist gutes Wetter. 

Uiuiui. Aber die Fahrer sind nicht so Weicheier wie dir F1 Fahrer!


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wann muss er denn im Schnitt gewechselt werden, ausgehend von 15000km Jahresfahrleistung?
> Bei den VWs von uns eigentlich immer 90000km, also 6 Jahre.



Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, früher waren es meistens (zumindestens kenn ich es so) 100.000 Kilometer oder 10 Jahre. So ist es z.B. auch bei meinem Subaru (meine ich zumindestens.)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Mai 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Also bei Zahnriemen weiß ich das so, dass die bei  90t km erstmal kontrolliert werden sollen bei VWs, und bei  Verschleißerscheinungen muss er dann getauscht werden.


Bei meinem pumpe-düse passat mußte der noch alle 90t km gewechselt werden.  Jetzt beim caddy hab ich noch garnicht geschaut, aber es wäre schön wenn  er etwas länger halten würde. (wenigstens 120t km)


Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Nordschleife!
> Einfach nur eine geile Zeit gewesen,  als ich da noch aktiv war.
> 
> Ich wohne 60km entfernt und hier ist gutes Wetter.


Dann kannst du ja nach daun zum eifel rallye-festival fahren.  Da gibts dieses jahr jede menge gruppe-b fahrzeuge. Dazu ist walter röhrl mit am start und ab juni kann man wohl auch bei ebay eine mitfahrt in dem, von ihm pilotierten, audi S1 ersteigern. (für den guten zweck, man fährt beim shakedown mit)
Bin schon am grübeln ob ich auch mal hin tucker, aber das sind 483km von hier und dann brauch ich unbedingt eine akkreditierung zwecks foto`s machen. Ohne dürfte es wohl eher sinnlos sein, da man als zuschauer sicherlich zu sehr eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

Probieren  geht über studieren!

Ich muss meine Xbox mal wieder anschmeissen und ne Runde Nordschleife bei Forza6 fahren.
Sehnsucht!!


----------



## Zeiss (28. Mai 2016)

@Riverna: Kannst Du mir ein Motorständer empfehlen? Es gibt nur eine Anforderung: er muss den V12 tragen können, keine super tolle "Werkstattqualität"... Brauche den nur einmal um den Motor aus dem 8er abzudichten. Mein Werkstattsfritze hat nur ein Ständer, der den Motor an den Motorlager aufnimmt.


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Riverna: Kannst Du mir ein Motorständer empfehlen? Es gibt nur eine Anforderung: er muss den V12 tragen können, keine super tolle "Werkstattqualität"... Brauche den nur einmal um den Motor aus dem 8er abzudichten. Mein Werkstattsfritze hat nur ein Ständer, der den Motor an den Motorlager aufnimmt.



Ich selber habe einen aus Ebay für irgendwas um die 150Euro... der ist bis 350kg (was dein V12 nicht haben wird). Jedoch quält sich das Teil mit meinem Boxer Motor schon und hängt ziemlich durch. Einen V12 würde ich da nur mit sehr viel Angst dran hängen. Wenn ich mir jetzt nochmal einen kaufen wollen würde, täte ich es wie bei meiner Hebebühne machen und mir einen älteren holen von einem Namenhaften Hersteller. Irgendwie ist das Neumodische Werkzeug durch die Bank dem alten unterlegen. Aber eine direkte Empfehlung habe ich nicht, ein Kumpel hat einen ziemlich stabilen. Ich frag mal nach was für ein Hersteller und welches Modell es ist. Das Teil ist aber auch schon gute 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Mai 2016)

Der Austauschmotor, also nackt, wiegt 157kilo. Mit Schwingungsdämpfer, Schwungrad, Ansaugbrücken und dem Rest würde ich ihn auf knappe 200 kilo schätzen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Mai 2016)

Was mein Boxer wiegt kann ich dir nicht sagen, gehe aber komplett mit ASB, Turbo, Zusatzagregate von 150kg aus. Und da ist das Teil schon halb am Abkacken. 

Motorstander Motorhalter Montagestander Motorkran Getriebestander 570 kg Tragkr. | eBay

Kostet mittlerweile nur noch 60Euro... aber ob der das aushält...


----------



## Zeiss (29. Mai 2016)

Dem traue ich ehrlichgesagt nicht so wirklich...

Was meinst dazu: klick mich


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2016)

Für so einen schweren Motor würde ich auf jeden Fall einen mit Getriebe zum Kurbeln nehmen. Wenn ich in der Firma einen V8 Biturbo auf dem Motorständer habe, dann ist das selbst mit Getriebe eine ganz schöne Kurbelei den umzudrehen.  Ich würde mal vermuten das es fast unmöglich ist einen so schweren Motor mit Hand wieder umzudrehen und wenn nur mit 3-4 Leuten.



Zoon schrieb:


> So sieht grade im Bereich Aremberg - Fuchröhre beim 24h aus Hagel und Schnee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab diesmal 22 Stunden Live geguckt.  Der Vodafone Main Stream auf dem TV, und 2 Onboard auf jeweils einem Laptop und Monitor. Hab TV und AVR auch bei den 2 Stunden Schlaf angelassen, damit ich permanent Motorensound habe, als wenn ich am Ring gepennt hätte.


----------



## Riverna (29. Mai 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dem traue ich ehrlichgesagt nicht so wirklich...
> 
> Was meinst dazu: klick mich



Wirkt auf jedenfall deutlich stabiler als das Klapperteil was ich habe. Der sollte eigentlich halten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2016)

Heute bei nem Auto mit 15 Jahre alten Reifen ausversehen nen rolling burnout gemacht beim Bremse frei fahren.  Die Reifen waren so hart das er auf trockenem Hof im 1. direkt durchgedreht hat. Zum Glück wurden die erneuert, weil die mitlerweile nur noch 14 Tage die Luft gehalten haben, wegen den vielen Rissen.  Also ich wär da keinen Meter mehr über eine Straße mit gefahren. Manche sind da wohl total schmerzfrei.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2016)

Und der hatte wohl nur 5000 km auf`m tacho... Da bekommt der ausdruck "garagen-wagen" do ch eine völlig neue bedeutung. 
Kann mir jedenfalls nicht passieren. Muß demnächt evt. nach wettstetten, dann noch irgendwo hinter hamburg, nach teterow, vieleicht noch nach daun und richtung passau gehts vieleicht auch wieder. Da hab ich das doch schon fast weg...


----------



## Seabound (31. Mai 2016)

Ich hab bald TÜV und 30 000 Kundendienst. Mal gespannt, wie das wird. Und die Semis sind nach 10 000 Kilometer durch. Da brauch ich auch was Neues. Mal kucken, ob ich nochmal die Cup2 nehme...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab bald TÜV und 30 000 Kundendienst. Mal gespannt, wie das wird. Und die Semis sind nach 10 000 Kilometer durch. Da brauch ich auch was Neues. Mal kucken, ob ich nochmal die Cup2 nehme...



Würde den Yokohama AD08R nehmen. Geht schon stark in Richtung Semi, ist aber noch voll Alltagstauglich, auch bei viel Regen und hält lange.


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2016)

Mal kucken. Weiß noch nicht so genau vielleicht wird's auch der Conti SC6. Oder es bleibt bei Michelin. Aber so wies dieses Jahr regnet, wäre vielleicht ein Regenreifen angesagt. ^^


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute bei nem Auto mit 15 Jahre alten Reifen ausversehen nen rolling burnout gemacht beim Bremse frei fahren.  Die Reifen waren so hart das er auf trockenem Hof im 1. direkt durchgedreht hat. Zum Glück wurden die erneuert, weil die mitlerweile nur noch 14 Tage die Luft gehalten haben, wegen den vielen Rissen.  Also ich wär da keinen Meter mehr über eine Straße mit gefahren. Manche sind da wohl total schmerzfrei.



15 Jahre, krass. Bei mir haben die Reifen maximal zwei Jahre gehalten....


----------



## s-icon (1. Juni 2016)

Meine 6 Monate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mal kucken. Weiß noch nicht so genau vielleicht wird's auch der Conti SC6. Oder es bleibt bei Michelin. Aber so wies dieses Jahr regnet, wäre vielleicht ein Regenreifen angesagt. ^^



Von dem SC6 kann ich in ein paar Wochen berichten, wenn ich endlich mal meine Sommerräder habe.



s-icon schrieb:


> Meine 6 Monate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dich überbieten, bei mir fehlen teilweise Großteile der einzelnen Profilblöcke


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2016)

Hmm, meine Winterreifen sehen nach 2 Wintern noch fast neu aus.
Ich glaube ich werde alt.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juni 2016)

Meine Reifen sehen trotz Rennstreckenbetrieb (nicht direkt danach weil dann hängen überall Gummireste) nach 2 Jahren und 20.000 Kilometern noch sehr gut aus.  Gut bei 90PS fährt sich der Reifen halt auch ab... Beim Subaru sind die Reifen nach der Saison fertig, dann bin ich ca 14.000 Kilometer mit einem Satz gefahren.


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab bald TÜV und 30 000 Kundendienst. Mal gespannt, wie das wird. Und die Semis sind nach 10 000 Kilometer durch. Da brauch ich auch was Neues. Mal kucken, ob ich nochmal die Cup2 nehme...



Grad im Auto aufgefallen. Ist 40 000 KM Kundendienst. Hab 10 000 KM mehr, als ich dachte...


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juni 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grad im Auto aufgefallen. Ist 40 000 KM Kundendienst. Hab 10 000 KM mehr, als ich dachte...


Was ist darin denn enthalten?


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Intervall ist immer 20 000 KM. Ich brauch aber neue Bremsbeläge. Die waren schon durch, als ich vor 2 Monaten die Sommerreifen draufmachen hab lassen. Ansonsten wohl das Übliche. Luftfilter, Reinluftfilter, Zündkerzen Öl und so.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juni 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Intervall ist immer 20 000 KM. Ich brauch aber neue Bremsbeläge. Die waren schon durch, als ich vor 2 Monaten die Sommerreifen draufmachen hab lassen. Ansonsten wohl das Übliche. Luftfilter, Reinluftfilter, Zündkerzen Öl und so.


Achsoo ok klang erst so als wenn du erst nach 40000 das Öl + die Filter tauschst [emoji1]


----------



## Seabound (1. Juni 2016)

Nö, ich geh immer schön dann, wenn das Auto mich zur Inspektion bittet. Und der TÜV, weil der steht ja jetzt auch an. Hat mir zumindest die Werkstatt per Brief mitgeteilt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2016)

Grade bei meinem Auto Spurstange angefangen zu machen... Ist natürlich wieder maximale Eskalation, in der Firma musste ich noch nie eine Spurstange mit ner Flex ausbauen.  Zu allem Übel kommt das meiste Spiel auch noch aus der Lenkung. Die Spurstange hat aber auf jeden Fall auch gelitten, von daher war es wenigstens nicht umsonst.

Morgen die neue Spurstange erstmal vormontieren, dann kann ich mir das vermessen zum Glück komplett sparen. Das Spiel in der Lenkung lass ich erstmal so, wenn ich die nachstelle, ist die anschließend bestimmt hinüber. 



s-icon schrieb:


> Meine 6 Monate
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man schrubbt auch nicht bei 20°C und Sonne mit Winterreifen über eine Passstraße.  Grade mal nen neuen Satz draufmachen lassen wird dich sicher nicht umbringen.


----------



## dsdenni (3. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade bei meinem Auto Spurstange angefangen zu machen... Ist natürlich wieder maximale Eskalation, in der Firma musste ich noch nie eine Spurstange mit ner Flex ausbauen.  Zu allem Übel kommt das meiste Spiel auch noch aus der Lenkung. Die Spurstange hat aber auf jeden Fall auch gelitten, von daher war es wenigstens nicht umsonst.
> 
> Morgen die neue Spurstange erstmal vormontieren, dann kann ich mir das vermessen zum Glück komplett sparen. Das Spiel in der Lenkung lass ich erstmal so, wenn ich die nachstelle, ist die anschließend bestimmt hinüber.
> 
> ...


Was ist eig. Das schlimmste auszubauen an nem Auto? Sei es durch Korrosion oder schwere Stelle (z.B. Getriebeschrauben oben bei nem Heckantrieb)


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich nach meinen bisherigen Autos gehe, der Zahnriemen.
Dafür musste bei meinem Fiat Coupe der komplette Motor raus.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2016)

Beim alten C70 war alles in direktem Zugriff. Beim neuen weiß ich nicht wie man an irgendwas dran kommen soll. Da sind wahrscheinlich auch die Motorlager fratze, aber da man die auch nicht richtig sieht kann ich mir nicht sicher sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist eig. Das schlimmste auszubauen an nem Auto? Sei es durch Korrosion oder schwere Stelle (z.B. Getriebeschrauben oben bei nem Heckantrieb)


Kann man so allgemein nicht sagen.
Zertrümmerte Windschutzscheibe ist äußerst kacke oder abgerissene Glühkerze.
An nem Motor wo die Kurbelwelle fest ist das Automatikgetriebe abbauen, und dabei nicht den Wandler oder das Getriebe beschädigen.
Lenksäulenverriegelung oder Zündschloss wenn es klemmt.
AMG M156 die verdammten Nockenwellen. 

Ansonsten gibt es halt viel wo man nen großen Aufwand hat aber wirklich schlimm ist das dann nicht. Ist halt nur viel Arbeit.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2016)

Der Airbag, da man dafür eine Prüfung braucht.


----------



## dsdenni (3. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kann man so allgemein nicht sagen.
> Zertrümmerte Windschutzscheibe ist äußerst kacke oder abgerissene Glühkerze.
> An nem Motor wo die Kurbelwelle fest ist das Automatikgetriebe abbauen, und dabei nicht den Wandler oder das Getriebe beschädigen.
> Lenksäulenverriegelung oder Zündschloss wenn es klemmt.
> ...


Allgemein nicht das ist klar aber wollte halt nur Beispiele von dir wissen so wie du es aufgezählt hast. Solang man sowas nicht jeden Tag hat [emoji1]


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Allgemein nicht das ist klar aber wollte halt nur Beispiele von dir wissen so wie du es aufgezählt hast. Solang man sowas nicht jeden Tag hat [emoji1]



Achso eine Sache hatte ich noch vergessen, die alle anderen Sachen um Faktor 10 überbietet.
Panorama Glasdach. 

Die dümmste und nutzloseste Erfindung im Automobilbereich, die es jemals gegeben hat. Sollte am besten vom Tüv verboten werden und alle Fahrzeuge müssten zur Rückrüstung auf ein normales Stahldach.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juni 2016)

Eine Begründung wäre cool. Vor allem der für den Tüv relevante Teil interessiert mich.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Achso eine Sache hatte ich noch vergessen, die alle anderen Sachen um Faktor 10 überbietet.
> Panorama Glasdach.
> 
> Die dümmste und nutzloseste Erfindung im Automobilbereich, die es jemals gegeben hat. Sollte am besten vom Tüv verboten werden und alle Fahrzeuge müssten zur Rückrüstung auf ein normales Stahldach.



Hatte meine Mutter in Ihrem Peugeot gehabt, das erste halbe Jahr wars ganz nett, dann kam der Sommer und das Teil war super nervig, weil entweder die Sonne voll reingebrannt hat oder die Abdeckung irgend nen Schwachsinn gemacht hat.
Dann konnte man keinen Dachgepäckträger ordentlich montieren, da das Fenster oben knapp 3cm vorstand, Surfboard transportieren war also nur mit ner kleinen Decke zwischen Board und Fenster, sowie eigens angefertigten Distanzstücken zwischen Träger und Board möglich.
Dann wurde irgendwas in der Mittelkonsole gemacht, wobei beim Zusammenbau wohl der Stecker falschrum angesteckt wurde, der hatte aber so ne Schaltung wie die Fensterheber mit zwei Druckstufen.
Normall sollte beim komplett drücken das Dach komplett aufgehen, zum zumachen gab es das aber nicht. Durch den verkehrten Stecker war es dann aber so, dass beim leichten Drücken in "Zu"-Richtung das Teil auf ging, bei leichtem Druck in "Auf"-Richtung das Teil zu ging und bei durchdrücken in "Auf-Richtung" ging es komplett auf 

Naja, deswegen ist sowas ab sofort per Mehrheitsentscheid in unseren Autos verboten


----------



## thirteeen1 (4. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zertrümmerte Windschutzscheibe ist äußerst kacke oder abgerissene Glühkerze.



+1 

Heute Nacht spontan einen CRX ED9 gekauft. 124PS, Baujahr keine Ahnung, km  keine Ahnung, aber springt an und fährt. 
Kein pünktchen Rost (wirklich goanix!) und das für 850€. Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Kiste, muss mich da erstmal einlesen aber fand den irgendwie schon immer cool.
Stand jetzt seit 4 Jahren in einer Scheine, davor keine Ahnung was mit dem los war. macht den Eindruck als wäre es immer ein absolutes Liebhaberfahrzeug gewesen,
nur irgendwie sollte der wohl mal lackiert werden und ist lustlos wieder zusammengeschraubt worden so das irgendwie kein Teil zum andern passt 

Wird die nächsten 1-2 Wochen getüvt und dann mal sehen was ich damit mache. Auf jeden Fall muss da ein Mohr Auspuff dran und Felgen irgendwas von Rial, Lenso oder so.


----------



## fatlace (4. Juni 2016)

hat evtl jemand schon einen GTI Clubsport gefahren? oder ein paar "insider" infos?
leider hat kein händler in der nähe einen zum Probefahren, und ich bestell sicher kein auto das ich nicht probegefahren bin
hab mich ja irgendwie tottal verguckt in den Clubsport muss ich sagen, war nie ein GTI fan, aber nachdem ich den normalen 7er GTI gefahren bin, bin ich doch schon etwas angefixt
Am dienstag hab ich einen Termin beim ortsansässigen VW händler und lass mir ein angebot machen.
könnte mein erster neuwagen werden



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Heute Nacht spontan einen CRX ED9 gekauft. 124PS, Baujahr keine Ahnung, km  keine Ahnung, aber springt an und fährt.
> Kein pünktchen Rost (wirklich goanix!) und das für 850€. Ich habe keine Ahnung von der Kiste, muss mich da erstmal einlesen aber fand den irgendwie schon immer cool.
> ...



geil, ich steh ja tottal auf die alten CRX.
aufjedenfall schweller abnehmen und nach rost schauen, und die seitenverkleidungen hinten ebenfalls demontieren und im hinteren radkasten nach rost schauen, ist leider ein sehr großes problem bei den crx:/


----------



## Riverna (4. Juni 2016)

Coole Kiste. Viel Spaß damit  

Ich baue morgen meinen neuen Motor ein, ist ein EJ207 250PS geworden. Da er aus Japan ist, hat er von Werk aus 250PS und ist im Grunde ein STI Motor, welcher mit weniger Ladedruck gefahren wird. Darum auch nur 250PS statt 280PS. Er hat also die stärkere Pleuel und die Schmiedekolben. Für den Preis echt in Ordnung. Hat 100tkm (belegbar) und stammt von einem Automatikfahrzeug.


----------



## fatlace (4. Juni 2016)

@thirteeen1
achja, bevor du den das erste mal richtig startest würde ich die einspritzdüsen abnehmen und ein paar mal leiern lassen damit wieder alles mit öl versorgt wird.
dann warmfahren und alle flüßigkeiten neu und nach allen lagern und gummi buchsen schauen


----------



## Klutten (4. Juni 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> hat evtl jemand schon einen GTI Clubsport gefahren? oder ein paar "insider" infos?
> leider hat kein händler in der nähe einen zum Probefahren, ...



Mein VW-Händler hat gerade für eine Probefahrt einen roten Clubsport aus Wolfsburg geordert. Das Auto sieht wirklich schick aus, da alle Anbauteile und das Dach in hochglänzend schwarz lackiert sind. Der Innenraum ist auch echt edel. Die Schalensitze sind qool und das Wildlederlenkrad mit roter 12-Uhr-Markierung ebenfalls. Mit 50.000€ ist das Teil allerdings kein Schnäppchen. 

Am besten war der Spruch vom Verkaufsleiter: "50 Mille und nichtmal eine Mittelarmlehne?" ...darauf ich: "Das Ding wurde für eine Rekordfahrt gebaut und bei dem Tempo hat man gewöhnlich beide Hände am Steuer." ...hat er aber nicht gelten lassen


----------



## HordyH (4. Juni 2016)

Hier die versprochenen Bilder der Giulia,
ein Wahnsinns  Auto,

Wir durften die 180 PS Diesel und auch die qv über den Nürburgring jagen,
Eine Taxifahrt mit einem Rennfahrer war auch drin.

Es war ein tolles Erlebnis mal den Ring live zuerleben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (4. Juni 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mein VW-Händler hat gerade für eine Probefahrt einen roten Clubsport aus Wolfsburg geordert. Das Auto sieht wirklich schick aus, da alle Anbauteile und das Dach in hochglänzend schwarz lackiert sind. Der Innenraum ist auch echt edel. Die Schalensitze sind qool und das Wildlederlenkrad mit roter 12-Uhr-Markierung ebenfalls. Mit 50.000€ ist das Teil allerdings kein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Am besten war der Spruch vom Verkaufsleiter: "50 Mille und nichtmal eine Mittelarmlehne?" ...darauf ich: "Das Ding wurde für eine Rekordfahrt gebaut und bei dem Tempo hat man gewöhnlich beide Hände am Steuer." ...hat er aber nicht gelten lassen



auch noch in rot
genau wie ich ihn haben will


----------



## Klutten (4. Juni 2016)

Nur für dich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (4. Juni 2016)

Das geilste and dem Auto fand ich, als die Kollegen den Erprobungsfahrer mit gerader und deutlich zu hoch sitzender Basecap reingesetzt haben. WIE die Faust aufs Auge. 

GTI-Treffen 2016: VW Golf GTI Clubsport S | Bild 15 - autozeitung.de 

Ansonsten ein tolles Gerät, das sich afaik auch verkauft wie geschnitten Brot (ja, auch trotz des Preises).


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juni 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist eig. Das schlimmste auszubauen an nem  Auto? Sei es durch Korrosion oder schwere Stelle (z.B. Getriebeschrauben  oben bei nem Heckantrieb)



Beim M70 die zwei-drei Muttern oben an den Ansaugkrümmer, wenn man sie wegmachen muss. Die Sch**ssdinger sieht man nicht mal...

@Topic: Ich glaube, ich wäre heute zu einem Serienmörder geworden, wären in Deutschland Waffen erlaubt. Auf dem Weg von Sinsheim nach Stuttgart wurde es einpaar Mal echt "unschön". Ich mit 250 im Begrenzer, gehe vom Gas weil vor mir (weit vor mir) einer nach links gezogen ist, habe dann gebremmst und sehe im Rückspiegel einen Audi, wie er mir gerade in den Kofferraum kriecht. Ich habe seine Lichter nicht mehr gesehen, ich würde den Abstand auf 5 bis 10 Meter schätzen. Ich war eher rechts in der Spur und er eher links, sprich er konnte an mir vorbei schauen und sehen, dass vor mir ein Auto ist. Und was macht der Wichsfrosch? Gibt mir Lichthupe!!!!!! Ich habe dann das Fenster runtergelassen und ihm meine Empörung mitgeteilt, in Form des Mittelfingers meiner linken Hand. (ich weiß, macht man nicht, ist das erste Mal gewesen, dass ich es gemacht habe). Okay, dann der Kollege vor mir war weg und ich auf's Gas. Was macht die Flachzange? Mir im Kofferraum hängen, ich habe seine Lichter immernoch nicht gesehen. Ziemlich schnell auf die mittlere Spur gewechselt um ihn vorbei zu lassen. Im Vorbeifahren filmte dann seine ******** mein Auto und das Kennzeichen und hat noch so dämmlich gelacht. Egal, sch**ss drauf dachte ich mir. Irgendwann war dann 120, ich bin links gefahren und irgendwann war der Typ wieder da, auf der mittleren Spur. Ich bin dann einfach an ihm vorbeigerollt und rüber geschaut, ein Mitte 20 jährige Kanake mit einem dicken A6. Sorry Freunde, aber das passt mal wieder voll ins Klischee. Hab mir aber trotzdem sein Kennzeichen notiert und die Uhrzeit, meine Freundin ist Zeugin, also sollte da was kommen....


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Eine Begründung wäre cool. Vor allem der für den Tüv relevante Teil interessiert mich.


Das Ding macht ständig Windgeräusche oder ist undicht.
Es macht das Auto extrem Kopflastig. (so nen Ding wiegt locker 10x mehr als ein Blechdach)
Beim Unfall(mit Überschlag) ist man sofort tot und wird von Massen an Glas aufgeschnitten.
Beim fahren kann man eh nicht nach oben gucken.
Man verbrennt sich die Kimme, wenn die Sonne von oben den Fahrersitz gut anheizt.
Es kostet Aufpreis. 
Es ist fast unmöglich das Teil zu ersetzen. Am besten dicker Hammer und alles kurz und klein hauen. Dann sagt man dem Kunden: Sorry, sie müssen sich leider ein anderes Auto holen, der hier ist nicht reparabel!"  

In meinen Augen ist ein Fahrzeug mit Glasdach nicht sicher genug um am Straßenverkehr teilzunehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2016)

Ich hab schon die kleinen Schiebedächer mit Glas nicht gemocht.
Ich frag mich auch, was so ein riesen Glasdach bringen soll.


----------



## thirteeen1 (5. Juni 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> geil, ich steh ja tottal auf die alten CRX.
> aufjedenfall schweller abnehmen und nach rost schauen, und die seitenverkleidungen hinten ebenfalls demontieren und im hinteren radkasten nach rost schauen, ist leider ein sehr großes problem bei den crx:/



Wie gesagt: Auto hat nix  Goanix 





Riverna schrieb:


> Coole Kiste. Viel Spaß damit
> 
> Ich baue morgen meinen neuen Motor ein, ist ein EJ207 250PS geworden. Da er aus Japan ist, hat er von Werk aus 250PS und ist im Grunde ein STI Motor, welcher mit weniger Ladedruck gefahren wird. Darum auch nur 250PS statt 280PS. Er hat also die stärkere Pleuel und die Schmiedekolben. Für den Preis echt in Ordnung. Hat 100tkm (belegbar) und stammt von einem Automatikfahrzeug.



Danke, scheint ein lustiges Auto zu sein. So ohne Servo, ABS, Klima, ZV, Arschheizung, etc 





fatlace schrieb:


> @thirteeen1
> achja, bevor du den das erste mal richtig startest würde ich die einspritzdüsen abnehmen und ein paar mal leiern lassen damit wieder alles mit öl versorgt wird.
> dann warmfahren und alle flüßigkeiten neu und nach allen lagern und gummi buchsen schauen



Der lief das letzte Jahr 2-3 mal mit roten Nummern. Einer in meinem Alter hatte den richten wollen, aber seine kompetenz reichte nur bis zum Schraubendreher so wie es rüber kam.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon die kleinen Schiebedächer mit Glas nicht gemocht.
> Ich frag mich auch, was so ein riesen Glasdach bringen soll.



Finde die in normalen Autos nicht schlecht.
Hatte mal als Dienstwagen einen Sharan mit dem riesigen Panoramadach mit. 
Ist schon ganz cool und macht den Innenraum gerade bei solch großen Autos extrem "luftig" und offen.
In meinem E92 und E36 hab ich ebenfalls ein Schiebedach. Im E36 hätte ich es lieber raus, da keine Kopffreiheit 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Unfall(mit Überschlag) ist man sofort tot und wird von Massen an Glas aufgeschnitten.



Das ist ganz normales Sicherheitsglas, da könntet du sogar drin baden ohne dass groß was passiert


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Ding macht ständig Windgeräusche oder ist undicht.



Undicht  nö, aber Windgeräusche macht es ja, die Dichtung wechseln und schon ist  das Thema erledigt. Ist beispielsweise beim E65 bekanntes Problem und  es gibt ein PUMA-Fall dazu. Die Dichtung kostet 20€ und der Einbau in  maximal 30 Minuten erledigt. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es macht das Auto extrem Kopflastig. (so nen Ding wiegt locker 10x mehr als ein Blechdach)



Extrem kopflastig, so was von lächerlich   Vor allem bei der wundervollen Gewichsverteilung eines frontgetriebenes  Fabrikats, wo der Motor vor der Vorderachse hängt, jawohlja... 

Ein Glas-SHD wiegt mit allem (Rahmen, Antrieb, Deckel, Schwebehimmel) rund 20 Kilo.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Unfall(mit Überschlag) ist man sofort tot und wird von Massen an Glas aufgeschnitten.



Das ist Schwachsinn, da passiert rein gar nichts und das solltest Du gerade als gelernter Kfztler eigentlich wissen. Es ist ein stinknormales Sicherheitsglas wie in den Seitenscheiben auch...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man verbrennt sich die Kimme, wenn die Sonne von oben den Fahrersitz gut anheizt.



Das Problem hast Du auch, wenn die Sonne durch die Seitenscheibe oder Windschutzscheibe reinknallt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist fast unmöglich das Teil zu ersetzen.



Aha.... 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon die kleinen Schiebedächer mit Glas nicht gemocht.
> Ich frag mich auch, was so ein riesen Glasdach bringen soll.



Ich habe zwar nur ein normales Glas-SHD, finde es aber ganz nett. Wenn es stören sollte, einfach zumachen, Schwebehimmel zumachen, fertig.


----------



## Klutten (5. Juni 2016)

Ich war gerade eigentlich zu faul, den Beitrag in seine Einzelteile zu zerlegen, daher mal ein festes "like" für dich. Ich kann die Argumente auch nicht nachvollziehen. Mein Dach macht weder Geräusche, noch Anstalten undicht zu werden. Dafür habe ich aber massig Licht im Innenraum und ein wohnliches Ambiente. Wartung und Pflege sind Grundvoraussetzung und sollten im Zweifelsfall halt lieber 2x im Jahr gemacht werden. Diese 30 Minuten kann man mal investieren. Wärme zählt auch nicht, da der Solarsensor (glaube ich zumindest) auch den Schwebehimmel schließen kann. Das genialste Dach hat aktuell der Touareg, der quasi komplett verglast ist - mega Raumgefühl im Innenraum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normales Sicherheitsglas, da könntet du sogar drin baden ohne dass groß was passiert


Haha nimm mal ne Hand voll Krümel und schon blutest du überall. Nur weil es Krümel sind, sind die nicht weniger scharf. Es gibt halt nur keine Riesenstücke, die dir gleich den ganzen Kopf abtrennen. Ich hab mich schon ein paar mal ein den verdammten Krümeln geschnitten. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie das ist, wenn einem davon 40kg Glas auf dem Kopf regnen. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Undicht  nö, aber Windgeräusche macht es ja, die  Dichtung wechseln und schon ist  das Thema erledigt. Ist beispielsweise  beim E65 bekanntes Problem und  es gibt ein PUMA-Fall dazu. Die Dichtung  kostet 20€ und der Einbau in  maximal 30 Minuten erledigt.
> 
> Extrem kopflastig, so was von lächerlich    Vor allem bei der wundervollen Gewichsverteilung eines  frontgetriebenes  Fabrikats, wo der Motor vor der Vorderachse hängt,  jawohlja...
> 
> ...


Und schon bestätigt. Es macht halt Geräusche. 

Wir haben mal ein Panorama Glasdach von einer E-Klasse ersetzt. Das mussten wir mit 4 Mann reinheben, weil es 100kg wiegt. Ist so, als würde man permanent mit voller Dachbox fahren. Und ja, das Gewicht stand auf der riesen Holzkiste, die mit einem 7,5 Tonner angeliefert wurde, weil es nicht in den Sprinter passte.

Ein normales Glas SHD ist bei weitem auch nix schlimmes. Diese Panorama Kacke ist das, worüber ich rede. Beim Glas SHD ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil vom Dach aus Glas und nicht alles.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das genialste Dach hat aktuell der Touareg, der quasi komplett verglast ist - mega Raumgefühl im Innenraum.


Ich brauch das nicht, habe lieber nen Blechdach überm Kopf.
Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ein Cabrio überhaupt nicht meins ist.
Aber halt jeder so wie er es mag.


----------



## Klutten (5. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ... mit 4 Mann reinheben, weil es 100kg wiegt.



Ich will das ja nicht in Frage stellen, aber laut BMW-Teilekatalog wiegt das Panoramadach eines E61 gerade mal 28,8 kg. Wie man da bei halbwegs identischer Größenordnung auf ~100 kg kommen kann, ist mir mehr als schleierhaft. Der Rahmen ist z.B. mit 15 kg angegeben, was dann noch mal 14 kg für die ~2 qm Glasplatten bedeuten würde. Das klingt in Summe schon plausibel. 

Was allerdings wirklich happig ist, ist der Preis. Knapp 2000€ sind als Ersatzteilpreis schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha nimm mal ne Hand voll Krümel und schon blutest du überall. Nur weil es Krümel sind, sind die nicht weniger scharf. Es gibt halt nur keine Riesenstücke, die dir gleich den ganzen Kopf abtrennen. Ich hab mich schon ein paar mal ein den verdammten Krümeln geschnitten. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie das ist, wenn einem davon 40kg Glas auf dem Kopf regnen.



Groß was passieren tut da aber nicht. Schneiden wird man sich, die Verletzungsgefahr ist bei dem Sicherheitsglas aber minimal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich will das ja nicht in Frage stellen, aber laut BMW-Teilekatalog wiegt das Panoramadach eines E61 gerade mal 28,8 kg. Wie man da bei halbwegs identischer Größenordnung auf ~100 kg kommen kann, ist mir mehr als schleierhaft. Der Rahmen ist z.B. mit 15 kg angegeben, was dann noch mal 14 kg für die ~2 qm Glasplatten bedeuten würde. Das klingt in Summe schon plausibel.
> 
> Was allerdings wirklich happig ist, ist der Preis. Knapp 2000€ sind als Ersatzteilpreis schon eine Hausnummer.


Vom w212 das Dach ist ein richtiger Klopper. Wir mussten da ganz schön ackern um das auf das Auto zu bekommen. Dicker Stahlrahmen, der verklebt wird mit dem Auto und da das dicke Glas drin. 14kg für das BMW Glas erscheint mir schon nen bischen wenig. Das wiegt da meist schon fast ne WSS.

Nur 2000€? Da ist BMW ja richtig günstig! 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Groß was passieren tut da aber nicht.  Schneiden wird man sich, die Verletzungsgefahr ist bei dem  Sicherheitsglas aber minimal.


Kauf dir ne Scheibe vom Schrott, hau die kaputt und spiel dann mal damit rum ohne Handschuhe. Dann kannste sehen wo du überall am siffen bist.  Kannste dir ne ganze Packung Pflaster drauf machen.  Glassplitter bleiben Glassplitter, nur sind sie bei Sicherheitsglas sehr klein. Man schneidet sich trotzdem hervorragend dran. Jeder der sagt das Sicherheitsglas harmlos ist, hat es noch nie zerbrochen in der Hand gehabt.

Gegenüber Fensterglas ist es schon deutlich besser, weil es keine Riesenstücke gibt, die sich wie ein Messer durcharbeiten.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und schon bestätigt. Es macht halt Geräusche.



Nochmal  extra für Dich in vollem Umfang: es ist beim E65 ein bekanntes Problem,  kommt daher, dass die umlaufende Dichtung mit der Zeit hart wird und  der Spalt, der hinter dem SHD ist wird nicht mehr vollständig  geschlossen, dadurch entstehen die Luftverwirbelungen und es pfeift.  Macht man den Schwebehimmel zu, hört man es nicht mehr, ist  Schwebehimmel offen, hört man es. Aber, es ist bei Geschwindkeit  jenseits von 150-180 km/h... Wechselt man die Dichtung und initialisiert  man das SHD neu, kann man sich in Zimmerlautstärke bei 200 unterhalten,  da ist nichts mehr.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben mal ein Panorama Glasdach von einer E-Klasse ersetzt. Das  mussten wir mit 4 Mann reinheben, weil es 100kg wiegt. Ist so, als würde  man permanent mit voller Dachbox fahren. Und ja, das Gewicht stand auf  der riesen Holzkiste, die mit einem 7,5 Tonner angeliefert wurde, weil  es nicht in den Sprinter passte.
> 
> Ein normales Glas SHD ist bei weitem auch nix schlimmes. Diese Panorama  Kacke ist das, worüber ich rede. Beim Glas SHD ist ja nur ein kleiner  Teil vom Dach aus Glas und nicht alles.



Dann hat Benz einfach ******** gebaut, schlicht und ergreifend.  Panoramadach vom E61 wiegt 28 kilo, mit Antrieb. Dasselbe im F11 wiegt  27,8 Kilo.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2016)

Lol grade mal nach "E61 Panoramadach" gegooglt. 
Die Einträge auf der 1. Seite:


> E61 Panoramadach...sind die alle undicht?
> BMW E60-Forum - Panoramadach besiegt!
> E61 Panoramadach eBay Kleinanzeigen
> e61 abgesoffen Panoramadach undicht
> ...



Okayyyyy...  
Scheinen ja keine Probleme mit Undichtigkeiten zu haben.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. Juni 2016)

Es wird nunmal keiner nach Rat fragen, der kein Problem hat, daher kann man das nicht direkt über Internetbeiträge herleiten wie viele Probleme es damit gibt.

Unser alter E61 mit Panoramadach hatte keine Probleme und war auch nicht undicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2016)

Wenn es keine Probleme damit gibt, würden nicht so viele fragen.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juni 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die Runde hier  

Also viel zu schreiben gibt´s zu meinen Fragen nicht, nur was ist das genau und wie bekomme ich es weg  Ich als Laie hätte gesagt da wurde etwas falsch poliert?  So in Richtung Hologramme? 

Wie auch immer, seht selbst, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sorry für die nicht ganz gute Qualität auf den oberen Bildern.

Gruß Seeefe


----------



## Klutten (5. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Probleme damit gibt, würden nicht so viele fragen.



Natürlich gibt es mit den Dächern auch mal Probleme, aber wenn man sich in den Foren umsieht, dann kristalisieren sich immer drei Probleme heraus.

-> Mangelnde Wartung der Abläufe und daraus resultierend dann irgendwann Wasser im Kofferraum.
-> Die besagte Gummidichtung, die im Alter an Druck verliert und schnell getauscht ist.
-> Leute kaufen ein 10+ Jahre altes Auto ohne BMW-Service und erwarten ein mängelfreies Auto.

-> In wenigen Fällen brechen auch Kunststoffteile, was aber ebenfalls viel an der Wartung und Pflege liegt.

Ansosten ist es eben so, dass im Internet viele Dinge gleich zu standard Problemzonen eines Modells gemacht werden. Filigrane Technik und Mechanik braucht Pflege. Manche Leute beschweren sich erst dann über einen Defekt und schreiben in einem Forum: "...mein Panoramadach macht seit einigen Monaten Geräusche ...was kann das sein." Da muss man sich oft nicht wundern.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2016)

An der Undichtigkeit (bzw Wasser im Innenraum) ist sehr oft nicht mal das Panorama schuld. Sehr oft kommt es von der Windschutzscheibe, die gerade getauscht wurde...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Probleme damit gibt, würden nicht so viele fragen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man Probleme sucht, findet man auch welche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juni 2016)

@Zeiss... 

*Der offizielle [HWLUXX] Automobil-Sammelthread* - Seite 7568

Wir werden scheinbar vermisst. 

PS: Unglaublich wie lang ich da schon nicht mehr poste, die kennen ja noch meinen ersten weißen NX... oder meinen roten NX in der Umbauphase wo sich alle lustig gemacht haben. Wenn die wüssten wie er zum Schluss aussah und welche Leistung er hatte. Was die wohl am Subaru zu meckern hätten? Da wäre bestimmt auch alles ******* und so ein Fronttriebler aus Frankreich besser. 

Wenn ich schon lese das er behauptet das best handlénde FWD im Thread zu fahren (Renault Clio), obwohl sich da massig GTi´s und Co tummeln, kann ich nur lachen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon lese das er behauptet das best handlénde FWD im Thread zu fahren (Renault Clio), obwohl sich da massig GTi´s und Co tummeln, kann ich nur lachen.



Nunja, Du weißt doch, was man selber hat, ist das no-plus-ultra  Aber man sieht schon, da ändert sich rein gar nichts...


----------



## Kusanar (6. Juni 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Hier die versprochenen Bilder der Giulia,
> ein Wahnsinns  Auto,
> 
> Wir durften die 180 PS Diesel und auch die qv über den Nürburgring jagen,
> ...






Wie war der Diesel so zum Fahren?


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich glaube, ich wäre heute zu einem Serienmörder geworden, wären in Deutschland Waffen erlaubt. Auf dem Weg von Sinsheim nach Stuttgart wurde es einpaar Mal echt "unschön". Ich mit 250 im Begrenzer, gehe vom Gas weil vor mir (weit vor mir) einer nach links gezogen ist, habe dann gebremmst und sehe im Rückspiegel einen Audi, wie er mir gerade in den Kofferraum kriecht. Ich habe seine Lichter nicht mehr gesehen, ich würde den Abstand auf 5 bis 10 Meter schätzen. Ich war eher rechts in der Spur und er eher links, sprich er konnte an mir vorbei schauen und sehen, dass vor mir ein Auto ist. Und was macht der Wichsfrosch? Gibt mir Lichthupe!!!!!! Ich habe dann das Fenster runtergelassen und ihm meine Empörung mitgeteilt, in Form des Mittelfingers meiner linken Hand. (ich weiß, macht man nicht, ist das erste Mal gewesen, dass ich es gemacht habe). Okay, dann der Kollege vor mir war weg und ich auf's Gas. Was macht die Flachzange? Mir im Kofferraum hängen, ich habe seine Lichter immernoch nicht gesehen. Ziemlich schnell auf die mittlere Spur gewechselt um ihn vorbei zu lassen. Im Vorbeifahren filmte dann seine ******** mein Auto und das Kennzeichen und hat noch so dämmlich gelacht. Egal, sch**ss drauf dachte ich mir. Irgendwann war dann 120, ich bin links gefahren und irgendwann war der Typ wieder da, auf der mittleren Spur. Ich bin dann einfach an ihm vorbeigerollt und rüber geschaut, ein Mitte 20 jährige Kanake mit einem dicken A6. Sorry Freunde, aber das passt mal wieder voll ins Klischee. Hab mir aber trotzdem sein Kennzeichen notiert und die Uhrzeit, meine Freundin ist Zeugin, also sollte da was kommen....



Sag mal fährst du nicht einen 760i? Wie hat der Audi es denn geschafft dir am Arsch zu kleben? S6, okay, aber ein normaler A6?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juni 2016)

Naja wenn er im Begrenzer fährt und der Audi eben auch 250 fährt, er dann wegen nem Vordermann bremsen muss kann er nunmal rankommen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juni 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sag mal fährst du nicht einen 760i? Wie hat der Audi es denn geschafft dir am Arsch zu kleben? S6, okay, aber ein normaler A6?



Ich habe einen 760Li. Ich war ja am Ausrollen, bzw. Bremsen. Und beim Beschleunigen gebe ich kein Vollgas, wofür auch?


----------



## HordyH (6. Juni 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wie war der Diesel so zum Fahren?


Fuhr sich sehr gut, auf der Straße sowie auf der rennstrecke, 
Etwas mehr Drehmoment könnte er haben.
Ausstattungs und Verarbeitungssetig brauch er sich vor BMW Jaguar und Co nicht verstecken und ist sogar teilweise besser.

Ich bin auf die Benziner gespannt.


----------



## s-icon (6. Juni 2016)

Die Giulia find ich auch ganz hübsch


----------



## HordyH (6. Juni 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Giulia find ich auch ganz hübsch


Die qv wäre was für dich [emoji6]

0-100 3,9sek. 
307 km/h Spitze 
Wahlweise RWD / AWD
6 Gang manuell oder 8 Gang ZF Automatik.
50:50 Lastverteilung
Ceramic/Carbon Bremse
Variable Aerodynamik ( fronstsplitter )
Carbon Dach und Motorhaube
Carbon Sitzschalen
...
...


----------



## s-icon (6. Juni 2016)

Ja ich habe bereits eine kleine Probefahrt gemacht. Sogar schneller als mein aktueller S63.
Aber Komfort fehlt mir etwas bei aktuell immerhin 50tkm/pa.


----------



## Kusanar (6. Juni 2016)

Die Giulia QV wär schon eine feine Sache 

Mir sagte bei Alfa bisher immer der Benziner mehr zu als der Diesel. Da ich aber mittlerweile viele Kilometer im Monat abstrampel, tendiere ich bei meinem nächsten KFZ eher mehr zum Diesel... wie war den so der Verbrauch, in Relation gesehen? Ist natürlich schwer abzuschätzen, wenn man den Hobel auch auf der Rennstrecke durchlatschen darf 

Ich hatte übrigens mit den Alfa-Sitzen im 156er weniger Rückenprobleme als jetzt mit den Sitzen im Golf, obwohl das schon die sportlicheren Modelle mit ordentlich Seitenhalt und Lordosenstütze sind.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juni 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ja ich habe bereits eine kleine Probefahrt gemacht. Sogar schneller als mein aktueller S63.
> Aber Komfort fehlt mir etwas bei aktuell immerhin 50tkm/pa.


Wahrscheinlich wiegt der S63 mehr und ist mehr auf Komfort ausgelegt würd ich schätzen


----------



## HordyH (6. Juni 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ja ich habe bereits eine kleine Probefahrt gemacht. Sogar schneller als mein aktueller S63.
> Aber Komfort fehlt mir etwas bei aktuell immerhin 50tkm/pa.


Mit der qv?? Wo da?


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juni 2016)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## Klutten (6. Juni 2016)

Ich habe gestern mal versucht was zu erkennen, aber die Bilder sind so verrauscht, dass ich von der Oberfläche keine Details ausmachen kann.


----------



## s-icon (6. Juni 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Mit der qv?? Wo da?



In Balocco.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juni 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal versucht was zu erkennen, aber die Bilder sind so verrauscht, dass ich von der Oberfläche keine Details ausmachen kann.



Danke für die Rückmeldung! 

Diese Woche wird der Wagen gewaschen, dann leihe ich mir dazu direkt eine bessere Kamera bei meinem Schwager aus und mache vernünftige Fotos davon, hoffe dann kann man es besser sehen


----------



## HordyH (6. Juni 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> In Balocco.


Wie kam es dazu? Wurdest du eingeladen?


----------



## s-icon (7. Juni 2016)

Das hat mir der örtliche Alfa Händler möglich gemacht, wahrscheinlich will er mich als neuen Alfa Romeo Kunden gewinnen


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juni 2016)

Den Panamera GTS bin ich schon gefahren, die Giulia leider noch nicht. Wenn du die beiden vergleichen müsstest s-icon, wer hat welche Vorzüge? Deine Einschätzung gegenüber Porsche fände ich echt interessant. Welcher fühlt sich dynamischer an?


----------



## HordyH (7. Juni 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Den Panamera GTS bin ich schon gefahren, die Giulia leider noch nicht. Wenn du die beiden vergleichen müsstest s-icon, wer hat welche Vorzüge? Deine Einschätzung gegenüber Porsche fände ich echt interessant. Welcher fühlt sich dynamischer an?


Kannst doch keinen panamera mit ner qv vergleichen?!


----------



## s-icon (7. Juni 2016)

Völlig verschiedene Autos. Der Panamera ist sehr sportlich für seine Klasse, aber es ist halt eine 2t Limousine.
Die Giulia eine kleine sportliche Limousine, deutlich agiler und wendiger.

Dafür unkomfortabler, krawalliger, schlechter verarbeitet, aber schon mehr Emotionen.
Für was würde ich mich entscheiden?

Definitiv Porsche. Mit einer Limo fahre ich meistens Autobahnen, selten Landstraßen und kaum Stadt. Da braucht es keine kleine quirlige LImousine, sondern ein schweres Auto mit langem Radstand und möglichst vielen Komfortfunktionen und Leistung.

Aber der Alfa fährt sich in jedem Fahrmodus sicher und man hat nie das Gefühl überfordert zu sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2016)

Heute gabs in der Werkstatt bei uns nen krassen Arbeitsunfall. 

Nen Kollege schraubt grade eine Getriebeölwanne mit nem Akkuschrauber ab. Er hat den Schrauber noch in der Hand, will sich von der Kiste noch Werkzeug holen, da kommt aus dem Teil ne riesen Stichflamme und verbrennt ihm die Hand und den Arm.  Er wirft den brennenden Schrauber weg, nen Azubi hinterher und löscht das Ding.
Ich dachte erst, da ist was mit dem Akku schief gelaufen, aber es war wirklich der Schrauber. Der Akku war danach noch top i.o., nur der Schrauber ist jetzt ein bischen flambiert. 
Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen, war direkt daneben und dachte nur: WTF?!?! Naja hoffentlich ist mein Kumpel nächste Woche wieder einsatzfähig.


----------



## kloanabua (7. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute gabs in der Werkstatt bei uns nen krassen Arbeitsunfall.
> 
> Nen Kollege schraubt grade eine Getriebeölwanne mit nem Akkuschrauber ab. Er hat den Schrauber noch in der Hand, will sich von der Kiste noch Werkzeug holen, da kommt aus dem Teil ne riesen Stichflamme und verbrennt ihm die Hand und den Arm.  Er wirft den brennenden Schrauber weg, nen Azubi hinterher und löscht das Ding.
> Ich dachte erst, da ist was mit dem Akku schief gelaufen, aber es war wirklich der Schrauber. Der Akku war danach noch top i.o., nur der Schrauber ist jetzt ein bischen flambiert.
> Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen, war direkt daneben und dachte nur: WTF?!?! Naja hoffentlich ist mein Kumpel nächste Woche wieder einsatzfähig.


Ich kenns von meinem altem 1/2" Schlagschrauber in der Arbeit.
Hab ne Schraube von ner Getriebetraverse von nem Actros nich aufbekommen.
Wie immer, schön dickes Öl rein das er vielleicht noch etwas Kraft bekommt, Schraube bewegte sich und unten aus dem Luftauslass spuckte er Flammen aus. [emoji28] [emoji16] 
Hab meinen Stiften etwas an der Hand verbrannt der die Schraube gegengehalten hat.
Anschließend gab's sogar am selben Tag noch nen neuen für mich. [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SAMSUNG-SM-G870A mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2016)

Nen Pneumatik Schlagschrauber der Feuer spuckt?  Wie soll sich denn der Ölnebel entzünden?  Die Luft wird doch durch die Entspannung im Schrauber abgekühlt.

Mir ist nen Pneumatik Schlagschrauber schon ein paar Mal eingefrohren aber auch mit Öl kam da noch nie Feuer.


----------



## Seabound (7. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute gabs in der Werkstatt bei uns nen krassen Arbeitsunfall.
> 
> Nen Kollege schraubt grade eine Getriebeölwanne mit nem Akkuschrauber ab. Er hat den Schrauber noch in der Hand, will sich von der Kiste noch Werkzeug holen, da kommt aus dem Teil ne riesen Stichflamme und verbrennt ihm die Hand und den Arm.  Er wirft den brennenden Schrauber weg, nen Azubi hinterher und löscht das Ding.
> Ich dachte erst, da ist was mit dem Akku schief gelaufen, aber es war wirklich der Schrauber. Der Akku war danach noch top i.o., nur der Schrauber ist jetzt ein bischen flambiert.
> Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen, war direkt daneben und dachte nur: WTF?!?! Naja hoffentlich ist mein Kumpel nächste Woche wieder einsatzfähig.




Haha, geil. Das erinnert mich an die WG von meinem Bruder. Die hatten ne Flohplage und deswegen den Kammerjäger. Der hatte überall Flohpulver verstreut, dass nach ner Nacht Einwirkzeit hätte aufgesaugt werden sollen. Da es in der WG aber kein Staubsauger gab, haben sie sich den Staubssuger von der Familie aus dem Stock darunter geliehen. Jedenfalls wollten sie, nach dem Wegsaugen von dem Pulver den Staubsauger noch quasi "desinfizieren", damit keine Floheier in die andere Wohnung übertragen werden. Also einfach Staubsauger an und vorne Insektenspray in den Sauger reingejagt. Daraufhin har der Staubsauger nen Satz gemacht und aus allen Öffnungen sind Flammen von dem Spray geschlagen. War aber eine gute Maschine. Nachdem er eine halbe Stunde ausgestunken hat, wurde er wieder an die Familie übergeben. Auf Nachfrage wurde dann auch bestätigt, dass er noch funktioniert. Krasse Aktion.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Juni 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Haha, geil. Das erinnert mich an die WG von meinem Bruder. Die hatten ne Flohplage und deswegen den Kammerjäger. Der hatte überall Flohpulver verstreut, dass nach ner Nacht Einwirkzeit hätte aufgesaugt werden sollen. Da es in der WG aber kein Staubsauger gab, haben sie sich den Staubssuger von der Familie aus dem Stock darunter geliehen. Jedenfalls wollten sie, nach dem Wegsaugen von dem Pulver den Staubsauger noch quasi "desinfizieren", damit keine Floheier in die andere Wohnung übertragen werden. Also einfach Staubsauger an und vorne Insektenspray in den Sauger reingejagt. Daraufhin har der Staubsauger nen Satz gemacht und aus allen Öffnungen sind Flammen von dem Spray geschlagen. War aber eine gute Maschine. Nachdem er eine halbe Stunde ausgestunken hat, wurde er wieder an die Familie übergeben. Auf Nachfrage wurde dann auch bestätigt, dass er noch funktioniert. Krasse Aktion.


Hauptsache er hat noch funktioniert [emoji13]


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2016)

So ich bin seit 1 Stunde auch wieder ein Subaru*fahrer *und nicht nur Besitzer. Der STi Motor läuft, leider hab ich festgestellt das mein Thermostat auf einmal hängt. Morgen ein neues rein und dann kann er wieder mit nach hause genommen werden. Mal sehen wie lange der nächste Motorschaden auf sich warten lässt, jedoch hab ich die Hoffnung das der verstärkte Motor (zum Serienmotor) nun etwas länger hält. Abgestimmt ist er aktuell auf 1.3bar und 300PS. Aktuell wird er aber noch etwas weniger haben, ist ja auf WRX Motor abgestimmt. Es muss also noch auf den neuen Motor abgestimmt werden. Ich geh mal davon aus das ich mich dann im Bereich 300PS - 320PS und 420nm - 450nm bewege. Genaueres weiß ich nach einem Dynobesuch.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> So ich bin seit 1 Stunde auch wieder ein Subaru*fahrer *und nicht nur Besitzer. Der STi Motor läuft, leider hab ich festgestellt das mein Thermostat auf einmal hängt. Morgen ein neues rein und dann kann er wieder mit nach hause genommen werden. Mal sehen wie lange der nächste Motorschaden auf sich warten lässt, jedoch hab ich die Hoffnung das der verstärkte Motor (zum Serienmotor) nun etwas länger hält. Abgestimmt ist er aktuell auf 1.3bar und 300PS. Aktuell wird er aber noch etwas weniger haben, ist ja auf WRX Motor abgestimmt. Es muss also noch auf den neuen Motor abgestimmt werden. Ich geh mal davon aus das ich mich dann im Bereich 300PS - 320PS und 420nm - 450nm bewege. Genaueres weiß ich nach einem Dynobesuch.


Viel Spaß!  Muss schon nice sein seinen Subi wieder fahren zu können[emoji6]


----------



## Riverna (8. Juni 2016)

Wenn er mal läuft ist es ein gutes Auto... aber dieses Jahr lief er genau 14 von 69 Tagen und 1044 Kilometer.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2016)

Da kannste Dir gleich auch einen Jaguar kaufen


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juni 2016)

Hey, nichts gegen Jaguar. Ich hab einen XF 4.2 der direkt zur Einführung damals gekauft wurde und einen langen XJ 5.0 supercharged im näheren Bekanntenkreis und die sind deutlich weniger problematisch als beispielsweise der A4 von meiner Nachbarin, oder der Polo von ihrer Tochter.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2016)

Ist doch Ford. Die gelten doch sowieso als zuverlässig.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey, nichts gegen Jaguar. Ich hab einen XF 4.2 der direkt zur Einführung damals gekauft wurde und einen langen XJ 5.0 supercharged im näheren Bekanntenkreis und die sind deutlich weniger problematisch als beispielsweise der A4 von meiner Nachbarin, oder der Polo von ihrer Tochter.



Ich rerde von Jaguar, nicht von Ford


----------



## Zoon (8. Juni 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Haha, geil. Das erinnert mich an die WG von meinem Bruder. Die hatten ne Flohplage und deswegen den Kammerjäger. Der hatte überall Flohpulver verstreut, dass nach ner Nacht Einwirkzeit hätte aufgesaugt werden sollen. Da es in der WG aber kein Staubsauger gab, haben sie sich den Staubssuger von der Familie aus dem Stock darunter geliehen. Jedenfalls wollten sie, nach dem Wegsaugen von dem Pulver den Staubsauger noch quasi "desinfizieren", damit keine Floheier in die andere Wohnung übertragen werden. Also einfach Staubsauger an und vorne Insektenspray in den Sauger reingejagt. Daraufhin har der Staubsauger nen Satz gemacht und aus allen Öffnungen sind Flammen von dem Spray geschlagen. War aber eine gute Maschine. Nachdem er eine halbe Stunde ausgestunken hat, wurde er wieder an die Familie übergeben. Auf Nachfrage wurde dann auch bestätigt, dass er noch funktioniert. Krasse Aktion.



Hatte ich ewig nicht mehr genutzt aber auf Fliegensprays sind doch so schöne Symbole wie "Leicht Entflammbar" oder gar "hochentzündlich". Könntest quasi sogar als Starthilfespray benutzen (auf eigene Gefahr)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Juni 2016)

Huhu Mädels😁
Ich bekomme die Tage meinen VW Touran Model Jahr 2013 Highline .
Dort ist ein RNS 510 verbaut. Woher bekomme ich kostenlos das Neuste Update des Navis her 😉
Möchte ungern Geld dafür ausgeben😊

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2016)

Fahre zum freundlichen und frage nach. 
Kostenlos wirds wohl eher nichts geben.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Huhu Mädels
> Ich bekomme die Tage meinen VW Touran Model Jahr 2013 Highline .
> Dort ist ein RNS 510 verbaut. Woher bekomme ich kostenlos das Neuste Update des Navis her 
> Möchte ungern Geld dafür ausgeben
> ...



Kostenlos gar nicht.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kostenlos gar nicht.


Wird sicher wege geben aber diese sind dann nicht legal.. Mehr brauch man dazu net sagen [emoji16]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2016)

Weißt du es oder glaubst du das? 

Afaik haben sich die Autohersteller dort richtig gut abgesichert. Nichtmal mein Freundlicher (bei Toyota) könnte es besorgen wenn er es wollte. 
Selbst bei älteren Navis dort wo es noch per CD geupdatet wurde und es keine Seriennummer gab, konnte nur das Radio die CD lesen, da ein Hardware-Kopierschutz zum Einsatz kam (auf der CD waren "Löcher" eingestanzt). 
Ich bezweifle das es bei VW also einfacher geht. 
Da geht doch sicher ohne Seriennummer des Navis nichts mehr, bzw muss selbst der Freundliche das Update genau für dieses eine Navi kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

Hmm, bei meinem Skoda brauch ich nur die FIN eingeben und kann man mir dann kostenlos das neuste Update runterladen.
Gibt im November und Juni jeweils ein neues.


----------



## s-icon (8. Juni 2016)

Doch bei den alten geht das schon, unsere Navis wurden so oft geklaut, dass wir im Auto selbst nur Sicherheitskopien hatten und die originale in der Firma hatten.

Mit Fahrgestellnummer ist nichts bei VW.
Aber Hilfe dazu gibts von mir keine.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, bei meinem Skoda brauch ich nur die FIN eingeben und kann man mir dann kostenlos das neuste Update runterladen.
> Gibt im November und Juni jeweils ein neues.



Du hast das neue MIB drin, da sind die Updates kostenlos, für 2 oder 3 Jahre.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2016)

Gut das hängt dann natürlich damit zusammen was man gekauft hat. 
Bei den wenigsten sind Kartenupdates inklusive und wenn dann meist nur das erste Jahr.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Weißt du es oder glaubst du das?
> 
> Afaik haben sich die Autohersteller dort richtig gut abgesichert.  Nichtmal mein Freundlicher (bei Toyota) könnte es besorgen wenn er es  wollte.
> Selbst bei älteren Navis dort wo es noch per CD geupdatet wurde und es  keine Seriennummer gab, konnte nur das Radio die CD lesen, da ein  Hardware-Kopierschutz zum Einsatz kam (auf der CD waren "Löcher"  eingestanzt).
> ...



Die älteren BMW Navi juckt es nicht, eine kopierte DVD rein und das  Ding ist friedlich. Aktuelle kostet eine Navi DVD für's Professional irgendwas um die 50€, original. Und wie gesagt, sie ist ohne weiteres kopierfähig.

Bei den neueren mit den FSC ist es auch machbar,  wenn auch nicht so einfach.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

Mein Navi ist auf ner SD Karte, zwar nicht das schnellste aber ohne Probleme zu kopieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juni 2016)

Dann scheint es ja Toyota echt anders zu machen, da bringt dir das kopieren gar nichts, da jedes Update nur für dieses eine Fahrzeug/Radio ist. Auch kann man nur das Update laden wenn man gleich bezahlt. 
Und wie gesagt, die alten wurden auf ner CD ausgeliefert die man nicht kopieren konnte da die gelocht/gestanzt war. Mitten beim kopieren hängt sich das Laufwerk auf und schafft es nicht die Daten zu kopieren. 
Aber da konnte man wenigstens die CD in baugleichen Autos einlegen.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Weißt du es oder glaubst du das?
> 
> Afaik haben sich die Autohersteller dort richtig gut abgesichert. Nichtmal mein Freundlicher (bei Toyota) könnte es besorgen wenn er es wollte.
> Selbst bei älteren Navis dort wo es noch per CD geupdatet wurde und es keine Seriennummer gab, konnte nur das Radio die CD lesen, da ein Hardware-Kopierschutz zum Einsatz kam (auf der CD waren "Löcher" eingestanzt).
> ...


Habs nur vermutet. Wie es genau ist weiß ich net aber kenne halt von älteren Navis die kopierte DVD Methode z.B. wie Zeiss es schon meinte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2016)

Bei Daimler kann man die Karten auch kopieren aber ohne den Key, der für das Fahrzeug berechnet werden muss, bringt einen das nicht weiter.  Zum Glück gibts die neuen Karten mitlerweile auf USB Stick. Bei den älteren war das ne ganz schöne Aktion 3 Dual Layer DVDs mit nem 1x Laufwerk einzulesen.  2-4 Stunden gammelt das Fahrzeug dann irgendwo rum mit Ladegerät dran.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

Mein Navi läd komplett von der SD Karte, leider hat nur das grosse Navi ne Festplatte verbaut.
Dadurch ist das Navi am Anfang natürlich ziemlich lahm.
Hoffe mal, dass sich durch ne schnellere Karte jetzt bessert.
Interessant finde ich auch, das in den letzten 2 1/2 Jahren bisschen mehr als 2GB an neuen Daten dazugekommen sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2016)

Festplatte ist total fürn Eimer, Flashspeicher ist das einzige, was im Auto was taugt. Diese extremen Erschütterungen und heiß/kalt macht keine HDD lange mit. Ich wette wenn man es drauf anlegt kann man seine Navi Platte ziemlich flott "kaputt fahren".


----------



## fatlace (8. Juni 2016)

geht bei meinem e92 teilweise.
die gebrannte dvd bringt mein navi manchmal zum absturz, nutze deswegen meist die alte originale


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Festplatte ist total fürn Eimer, Flashspeicher ist das einzige, was im Auto was taugt. Diese extremen Erschütterungen und heiß/kalt macht keine HDD lange mit. Ich wette wenn man es drauf anlegt kann man seine Navi Platte ziemlich flott "kaputt fahren".


Nur weil da Festplatte steht, heisst das nicht das sie ne Magnetspeicherplatte meinen.
Bei modernen Autos wird das schon nen Flashspeicher sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2016)

Da wunderst du dich aber.  Ich hab auch schon nen paar HDDs getauscht. *klick klick klick*  Bei den älteren Comands bekommt man noch alle Teile vom Navi/Radio/usw einzeln.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da wunderst du dich aber.  Ich hab auch schon nen paar HDDs getauscht. *klick klick klick*  Bei den älteren Comands bekommt man noch alle Teile vom Navi/Radio/usw einzeln.



Hat der W205 eigentlich auch noch eine HDD ? Weil das Comand so elendig träge ist, quasi auf Disketten Niveau 

Bei meinem E92 rüste ich im Sommerurlaub auf SSD um, plus Combox mit BMW Apps, Internet und allem pipapo


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2016)

Alles ist knackbar, es kommt nur auf den Aufwand an, denn man betreiben möchte  Ich bin kein Computerspezialist, aber 100% Sicherheit gibt es nirgends


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2016)

Puh das müsste ich nachgucken ob beim W205 noch die Magnete rotieren.  Da hab ich erst 1 Mal was in Richtung Infotainment gemacht und dann auch gleich richtig. Mit dem Navi hatte es aber nix zu tun.


----------



## s-icon (8. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil da Festplatte steht, heisst das nicht das sie ne Magnetspeicherplatte meinen.
> Bei modernen Autos wird das schon nen Flashspeicher sein.



Ja beim Discover Pro ist eine 32gb SSD drin.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat der W205 eigentlich auch noch eine HDD ? Weil das Comand so elendig träge ist, quasi auf Disketten Niveau
> 
> Bei meinem E92 rüste ich im Sommerurlaub auf SSD um, plus Combox mit BMW Apps, Internet und allem pipapo


Würd da das interface nicht die SSD ausbremsen? 

Bzw. Lass doch bitte reichlich Bilder da wenns soweit ist


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juni 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> geht bei meinem e92 teilweise.
> die gebrannte dvd bringt mein navi manchmal zum absturz, nutze deswegen meist die alte originale



Liegt sehr oft daran, dass das Laufwerk nicht mehr das Beste ist. Hatte bei meinem Langen auch, eine gebrennt DVD rein, aus der Garage raus und ca 30 Minuten später hat sich Navirechner "abgemeldet". Also, im Keller gekruschtelt, habe da ein paar von den NaviRechner liegen, und aus einem das Laufwerk ausgebaut, in meinem ersetzt und sieh da, es läuft. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil da Festplatte steht, heisst das nicht das sie ne Magnetspeicherplatte meinen.
> Bei modernen Autos wird das schon nen Flashspeicher sein.



Nope. Ist eine HDD, aber mit Automotiv-Zulassung, erst bei den neueren ist es eine SSD. Ich hatte mal eine CIC am Wickel zwicks auslesen des Keys für den Zugriff auf die Platte, das war noch eine HDD, Toshiba mit 4200rpm.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei  meinem E92 rüste ich im Sommerurlaub auf SSD um, plus Combox mit BMW  Apps, Internet und allem pipapo



Dann aber sicherlich mit einer Temperaturzulassung von -40° bis 125°C oder?



dsdenni schrieb:


> Würd da das interface nicht die SSD ausbremsen?



Bei der Datenmenge, die da drüber geht, ist es sowas von Jucke.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann aber sicherlich mit einer Temperaturzulassung von -40° bis 125°C oder?



Nö, so heiß/kalt wird es in meinem Fahrzeug bzw der Rechner nie 
Ich denke auch nicht dass die normale Festplatte bei 125Grad noch arbeitsfähig ist.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nö, so heiß/kalt wird es in meinem Fahrzeug bzw der Rechner nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ihr Auto über's Internet tunen... das passt schon.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ihr Auto über's Internet tunen... das passt schon.



Und wie du siehst, es läuft immer noch. Das Prinzip dahinter hast du aber wohl bis heute noch nicht verstanden 

Ich kenne übrigens keine HDD die bis 125Grad zugelassen ist.
Alle automotive HDDs die mir bekannt sind, sind bis +85Grad spezifiziert.


----------



## Seabound (9. Juni 2016)

Er sollte sein Auto auch mal lieber über das Internet tunen. Dann müsste er sich vielleicht auch nicht von nem Audi von der linken Spur schieben lassen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Prinzip dahinter hast du aber wohl bis heute noch nicht verstanden



Doch, habe ich und ich halte nach wie vor nichts davon.

Aber jeder sollte das machen, was er will. Darf halt nur nicht jammern danach...

@Seabound: Thema mal wieder verfehlt, aber völlig...


----------



## Seabound (9. Juni 2016)

Ah geh, war doch nur ne Frotzelei


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Doch, habe ich und ich halte nach wie vor nichts davon.
> 
> Aber jeder sollte das machen, was er will. Darf halt nur nicht jammern danach...



Dann passe mal deine Aussage von



> Naja, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ihr Auto über's Internet tunen... das passt schon.



Nach


> Naja, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ihr Auto über's Internet tunen... das passt schon.



an. Ob über's "Internet" oder beim Tuner des Vertrauens ist von der Technik/Programmierung her exakt das Selbe.
Dass die App, das mobiles Gerät und das OBD-Kabel nur die Schnittstelle zwischen Map und MSG ist, ist wohl noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2016)

Das Thema hatten wir doch nun schon. 
 

Die meisten können bei dem Thema doch eh nicht mitreden, da sie sich mit der Methode null beschäftigt haben. 
Ich schätze mal MR-C-KingGer (was ein Nick ) hat sich intensiv zuvor dem Thema gewidmet bevor er leichtsinnig etwas an seinem Auto verändert. 
Sicherlich ist es keinem zu empfehlen der keine Ahnung hat, einfach aus dem Appstore sich ne App zu ziehen und seine Steuergeräte zu flashen. 

Was mich aber an der Sache fasziniert, wie einfach das bei BMW geht? *
Normalerweise ist sowas per ODB doch gar nicht möglich oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Er sollte sein Auto auch mal lieber über das Internet tunen. Dann müsste er sich vielleicht auch nicht von nem Audi von der linken Spur schieben lassen.



HAHA!  Der war ausnahmsweise mal ganz gut!



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist sowas per ODB doch gar nicht möglich oder?


Wie sollen die Daten sonst ins Auto kommen? USB, Firewire, Sata oder Twisted Pair RJ45? 
Mitlerweile wird per ODB Stecker schon ganz normal per Ethernet in TCP/IP übertragen.  Kein CAN oder K-Line mehr. Die Zeiten von low Speed dümpeln sind vorbei. ...zumindest bei den deutschen Herstellern...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2016)

Ich dachte darüber kann man quasi nur auslesen? 

Was ist dann der Grund warum man bei BMW einfach per App flashen kann und beispielsweise bei Audi nicht?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was ist dann der Grund warum man bei BMW einfach per App flashen kann und beispielsweise bei Audi nicht?



Wird bei Audi/VW bestimmt auch gehen. Es muss sich nur jemand finden, der sich da richtig, richtig gut mit auskennt und eine passende App entwickelt.
Bislang war sowas auch eher schwer möglich, wie Frag schon schrieb, ich denke aber mal dass sich in den nächsten Jahren da einiges tun wird, denn es gibt fast nur Vorteile im Vergleich zum Tuner.
Das ganze fing ja vor etwa 10Jahren mit dem COBB AP an und MHD ist da quasi die nächste Evolutionsstufe.
Sollte bei der 2.0TFSI auch großen Anklang finden, da die Gemeinde da auch sehr groß ist.
Lohnen tut sich sowas erst, wenn es viele nutzen, der Aufwand dahinter ist schon riesig.


----------



## fatlace (9. Juni 2016)

schätze mal das vw da noch komplizierter ist, bzw nicht so leicht zu knacken.
die deutschen haben es beim 35i einfach verpennt, die amis sind da auf dem gebiet um einiges besser.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2016)

Was haben die deutschen verpennt und in welcher Beziehung sind die Amis weiter? Beim i35 Tuning?


----------



## Zeiss (10. Juni 2016)

Dass die Amis besser und weiter sind als die Deutschen, was die Leistungssteigerung bei dem N54 angeht...

Ich weiß nur nicht inwiefern man die Anforderungen an das Tuning in D und Amiland vergleichen kann.....


----------



## XE85 (10. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ...  ich denke aber mal dass sich in den nächsten Jahren da einiges tun wird ...



Was genau erwartest du hier das sich tut?

Welches Fahrzeug  das nicht aus dem vorigen Jahrzent ist kann man mit dieser Methode tunen?

Ich erwarte eher das umgekehrte, nämlich das es durch die steigende Komplexität der Fahrzeugelektronik immer schwiriger wird da mit Laienmittel was zu machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Was genau erwartest du hier das sich tut?
> 
> Welches Fahrzeug  das nicht aus dem vorigen Jahrzent ist kann man mit dieser Methode tunen?
> 
> Ich erwarte eher das umgekehrte, nämlich das es durch die steigende Komplexität der Fahrzeugelektronik immer schwiriger wird da mit Laienmittel was zu machen.




Weil heutzutage jedes MSG über OBD flashbar ist (sobald der "Tuningschutz" überwunden ist). 
Früher hieß es bei sehr vielen MSG noch ausbauen und direkt über die Platine flashen.
Man muss heutzutage nur noch die passende Software bereitstellen, welche in der Lage ist das MSG über OBD zu flashen.
Die Komplexität wird steigen, natürlich, aber ein MSG wird immer ein MSG bleiben und auch weiterhin über OBD erreichbar sein.


----------



## der_yappi (10. Juni 2016)

Definiere für nen Laien wie mich bitte den Begriff "früher" KinG .

Als ich mich vor 3-4 Jahren mal bzgl Chiptuning am VW 1.4er Twincharger umgesehen habe hies es zB bei ABT, dass bei dem Motor das komplette Steuergerät gegen ein modifiziertes getauscht werden müsse und es nicht über OBD geht. Und der 1.4er TSI ist ja eig. nicht so alt das er nach meiner Definition in den Bereich "früher" fällt.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juni 2016)

Also mein 1.4er Twincharger feiert nächstes Jahr schon sein Zehnjähriges ... vorrausgesetzt die Kette hält... 
Welches Modell hattest du da in Arbeit?


----------



## Zeiss (10. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Komplexität wird steigen, natürlich, aber ein MSG wird immer ein MSG bleiben und auch weiterhin über OBD erreichbar sein.



Nur OBD ist nicht gleich OBD...


----------



## der_yappi (10. Juni 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also mein 1.4er Twincharger feiert nächstes Jahr schon sein Zehnjähriges ... vorrausgesetzt die Kette hält...
> Welches Modell hattest du da in Arbeit?



War rein nur Interesse und nichts "in Arbeit" 
Es war der 1.4er TSI mit 110kW / 150PS CAVF aus dem Ibiza FR (6j) / Baujahr 2010


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2016)

Die Automobilhersteller gehen das Thema Security bei der internen Fahrzeugkommunikation gerade erst in der Entwicklung richtig an. Da wird sicher auch ein ordentlicher "Tuningschutz" bei herunter fallen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2016)

Die Ammis können ihre Autos auch viel besser tunen, weil es da quasi kein Limit in Sachen Abgas, Lautstärke, Tüv oder sonstwas gibt.  Will man hier was legal machen, kostet es ein Vermögen. Spielt man einfach eine Map selber mit dem Handy auf und misachtet alle andere, dann geht das natürlich auch. Ist dann auch günstiger. 
Man wird nur bald ein Problem haben, weil die Tests per HU Adapter immer umfangreicher werden. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da bald die Motorsoftware per MD5 oder CRC auf Veränderung geprüft wird.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2016)

Ich gehe bei sowas lieber auf Nummer sicher.
Würde bei mir MTM nehmen, das krieg ich wenigstens ein bisschen Garantie und ne TÜV Eintragung.
Auch der Versicherung würde ich das dann melden, ich sicher mich da lieber ab.


----------



## XE85 (10. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil heutzutage jedes MSG über OBD flashbar ist (sobald der "Tuningschutz" überwunden ist).
> Früher hieß es bei sehr vielen MSG noch ausbauen und direkt über die Platine flashen.
> Man muss heutzutage nur noch die passende Software bereitstellen, welche in der Lage ist das MSG über OBD zu flashen.
> Die Komplexität wird steigen, natürlich, aber ein MSG wird immer ein MSG  bleiben und auch weiterhin über OBD erreichbar sein.



Und was ist mit meiner 2. Frage? Welches aktuelle Fahrzeug kann man so tunen?


----------



## Klutten (10. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man wird nur bald ein Problem haben, weil die Tests per HU Adapter immer umfangreicher werden. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da bald die Motorsoftware per MD5 oder CRC auf Veränderung geprüft wird.



Das ist schon in der Umsetzung. Es fehlen wohl lediglich noch ein paar gesetzliche Freigaben. Auf die wird man angesichts der Sensibilität in Sachen VW und allgemeine Abgasvorschriften nicht mehr lange warten müssen. Die Verkehrsminister haben sich diesbezüglich schon mit den Technischen Diensten und auch der Fahrzeug-Systemdaten GmbH auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Definiere für nen Laien wie mich bitte den Begriff "früher" KinG .



Bis vor ein paar Jahren. Heute wird z.B. noch direkt am SG optimiert, wenn es noch keine Software gibt, die über OBD auf das MSG zugreifen kann.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da wird sicher auch ein ordentlicher "Tuningschutz" bei  herunter fallen.



Oder auch nicht. Denn Tuning ist schon ein recht großer Teil in der Autowelt. Nicht umsonst arbeiten PKW Hersteller mit Tuningfirmen zusammen.
Und auch wenn, jeder Tuningschutz ließ sich knacken und wird sich knacken lassen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit meiner 2. Frage? Welches aktuelle Fahrzeug kann man so tunen?



Unzählige. 
Die mir geläufig sind: Volkswagen/Audi EA888, BMW N13, N20, N55, N47,N57, etc. pp.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juni 2016)

Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass die Hersteller ein Interesse daran haben, dass Du die Möglichkeit des "App-Tunings" hast, weil Tuning "ein recht großer Teil in der Autowelt" ist? Das ist vielleicht Wunschdenken aber sicher nichts, was beim Hersteller in der Vorstandsetage als "wichtig" angesehen wird. Im Gegenteil: Ein Hersteller hat eher ein Interesse daran, solches Gebastel zu verhindern bzw. zumindest zuverlässig zu erkennnen. Zumindest innerhalb der Garantiezeit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2016)

Ich sprach vom OBD Tuning allgemein  
Es ging um die Erreichbarkeit und flashen des MSG über OBD. 
Die "App" ist nur eine Art wie man das MSG über den Weg erreicht.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Denn Tuning ist schon ein recht großer Teil in der Autowelt. Nicht umsonst arbeiten PKW Hersteller mit Tuningfirmen zusammen.


Eben deshalb wird man in Zukunft wohl mindestens die Hand auf halten wenn eine solche Firma sich mit dem Steuergerät verbinden will. Z.B. mit einer Authentifizierung über eine Verbindung zum Server des OEMs welche eine Lizenzgebühr kostet (und natürlich sofort das "Garantie verfallen" Flag setzt).


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Juni 2016)

Hat schon seinen Grund, warum es da ein super underground Forum für braucht und kaum eine Sau was von gehört hat, geschweige denn ne App zum Tunen nutzt, lol.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hat schon seinen Grund, warum es da ein super underground Forum für braucht und kaum eine Sau was von gehört hat, geschweige denn ne App zum Tunen nutzt, lol.



Ist mir schleierhaft warum du wieder von der App redest. Null Plan davon, aber meinen einen auf Dicken machen zu müssen 
Es geht immer noch um OBD Tuning allgemein, falls es noch nicht bei dir angekommen ist 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben deshalb wird man in Zukunft wohl mindestens  die Hand auf halten wenn eine solche Firma sich mit dem Steuergerät  verbinden will. Z.B. mit einer Authentifizierung über eine Verbindung  zum Server des OEMs welche eine Lizenzgebühr kostet (und natürlich  sofort das "Garantie verfallen" Flag setzt).



Das stimmt, aber es wird immer jemanden geben, der die Verschlüsselung knackt. So sicher können die OEMs das gar nicht machen, ohne das es Unmengen an Entwicklungskosten verschlingt.
Wirklich sicher wäre es erst, wenn die MSG alle x Tage eine neue Verschlüsselung bekommen würden.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2016)

Was ich so an Ideen gehört habe geht unter Anderem Richtung asynchrone Verschlüsselung aller Nachrichten nach Vorbild SSL. Wenn die Technik(in anständiger Umsetzung) für etwas relativ unrentables wie Tuning geknackt werden könnte wäre auch jedes Onlinebanking Konto schon seit Jahren leer geräumt.


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> BMW N13, N20, N55, N47,N57, etc. pp.



Ich meinte aktuelle - die N Motoren sind alt und laufen aus. Es gibt jetzt schon nur noch wenige Modelle wo noch ein N Motor verbaut wird.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Ammis können ihre Autos auch viel besser tunen, weil es da quasi kein Limit in Sachen Abgas, Lautstärke, Tüv oder sonstwas gibt.


Darum hat Kalifornien auch strengere Grenzwerte als Deutschland.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich meinte aktuelle - die N Motoren sind alt und laufen aus. Es gibt jetzt schon nur noch wenige Modelle wo noch ein N Motor verbaut wird.



Alt sind die Motoren bestimmt nicht 

Und für die B-Serie gilt: 


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Heute wird z.B. noch direkt am SG optimiert, wenn es noch keine Software gibt, die über OBD auf das MSG zugreifen kann.



Mit etwas logischem Denken hättest du dir die Frage auch selbst beantworten können


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Darum hat Kalifornien auch strengere Grenzwerte als Deutschland.


Das ist aber auch nur zum Teil richtig.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da bald die Motorsoftware per MD5 oder CRC auf Veränderung geprüft wird.



Bringt nur ziemlich wenig, wenn man die CRC von der Motorsoftware erstellt...

Beim Tuning wird an den Kennfelder gefummelt, nicht an der Software (Stichwort OSEK-OS und AutoSAR). Ist genau so ein Bullshit, was sich hartnäckig festgesetzt hat, genau so wie als wäre AluSil eine Beschichtung...

Wenn CheckSumme, dann über die Kennfelder.



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich meinte aktuelle - die N Motoren sind alt und  laufen aus. Es gibt jetzt schon nur noch wenige Modelle wo noch ein N  Motor verbaut wird.



Ähm, ja... genau...


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bringt nur ziemlich wenig, wenn man die CRC von der Motorsoftware erstellt...
> 
> Beim Tuning wird an den Kennfelder gefummelt, nicht an der Software (Stichwort OSEK-OS und AutoSAR). Ist genau so ein Bullshit, was sich hartnäckig festgesetzt hat, genau so wie als wäre AluSil eine Beschichtung...
> 
> Wenn CheckSumme, dann über die Kennfelder.


Für mich enthält die Motor*software* auch die Kennfelder...  Oder sind die Kennfelder eine Form von *Hardware*?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2016)

Die Kennfelder kommen ins Dataflash, nicht ins Codeflash. Denn sie sind genau das: Daten, kein Code. Ein Worddokument ist doch auch keine Software, aber Word ist es.

Nichts desto trotz kann man so ein Kennfeld natürlich sichern.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für mich enthält die Motor*software* auch die Kennfelder...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist keine SOFTWARE, das sind DATEN!!! Der Unterschied dürfte einem KFZler geläufig sein.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Kennfelder kommen ins Dataflash, nicht ins Codeflash. Denn sie sind genau das: Daten, kein Code. Ein Worddokument ist doch auch keine Software, aber Word ist es.



Danke...


----------



## trigger831 (11. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Funktioniert selbst mit Außenantenne nur in Städten und bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit. Auf eher abgelegenen Landstraßen oder Autobahnen kommt der mit dem Streaming nicht hinterher. Versprich dir nicht zu viel davon.



Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mich für Deezer entschieden. Was soll ich sagen? Du hattest Recht. Von der Stadt, wo ich durchgehend LTE habe, bis nach Hause, hatte ich auf der Landstraße mehrere Minuten sehr schwaches Netz. Und da ich länger außerhalb der Stadt unterwegs bin, ist es mir den Preis, wenn ich es zahlen müsste, nicht wert.


----------



## XE85 (11. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit etwas logischem Denken hättest du dir die Frage auch selbst beantworten können



Nein, denn wenn du meine Frage genau gelesen hättest wäre dir klar das es mir um das aufspielen per Handyapp ging. Und deiner Antwort entnehme ich dass dies bei aktuellen Motoren nicht möglich ist. Das es am Steuergerät oder irgend welchem Dazwischensteck Glump geht ist mir schon klar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Kennfelder kommen ins Dataflash, nicht ins Codeflash. Denn sie sind genau das: Daten, kein Code. Ein Worddokument ist doch auch keine Software, aber Word ist es.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz kann man so ein Kennfeld natürlich sichern.


Für mich sind auch Daten eine Art von Software und nicht ausschließlich ausführbarer Code. Auch ein Word Dokument ist für mich ein Teil von Software. Man muss diesen Teil mit ausführbarem Code in der Hardware kombinieren, um ein gewünschtes Ergebnis zu erzielen. Nur Word alleine ohne den Teil der Daten ("Software") macht dir noch lange kein Dokument, was du lesen kannst.
Hardware -> Kann man anfassen
Software -> Kann man nicht anfassen

Bei Daimler wird z.B. bei jedem Flash des MSG alles mit überschrieben. Bootloader, "OS", Steuerungssoftware, Kennfelder... Wenn in den ersten Momenten des Flash irgendwas schief geht und der Bootloader nicht komplett drauf ist, dann kann man das MSG direkt in die Tonne stecken, da bekommt man dann kein Leben mehr rein. Die gesamte "Software" ist verschlüsselt und deswegen ist das mit dem teilweise flashen wohl nicht so einfach oder generell nicht gewollt.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Darum hat Kalifornien auch strengere Grenzwerte als Deutschland.



Bei Stickoxiden ja, bei Co2 nein.
Amerikanisch Logik dabei ist:
Stickoxid = für mensch tödlich + krebserregend --> BÖSE!
CO2 = für Gesundheit des menschen relativ ungefährlich + Klimawandel durch CO2 nicht nachgewiesen (nach deren logik^^) --> kein Problem!


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mal eine schnelle Frage, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen:

Kann man ein Fahrzeug an seinem Zweitwohnsitz anmelden? 

Ich wohne derzeit in einer Stadt, wo ich meinen Hauptwohnsitz habe, aber habe auch noch einen Zweitwohnsitz zuhause im Kuhdorf. Es gibt mehrere gute Gründe warum ich ein Fahrzeug lieber dort anmelden würde:
- Versicherung wäre fast 20% günstiger
- Ich hätte lieber das Kennzeichen meiner Heimat, der fühle ich mich verbundener als meiner Arbeitsstätte
- Mein Hauptwohnsitz wird sich mit Sicherheit öfter ändern als mein Zweitwohnsitz

Offiziell heißt es "das Fahrzeug ist dort anzumelden wo es am meisten sein wird",  was zugegebenermaßen eher mein Hauptwohnsitz wäre, aber das zu quantifizieren oder gar nachzuweisen ist natürlich kaum möglich. 

Kennt sich hier jemand aus?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Daimler wird z.B. bei jedem Flash des MSG alles mit überschrieben. Bootloader, "OS", Steuerungssoftware, Kennfelder... Wenn in den ersten Momenten des Flash irgendwas schief geht und der Bootloader nicht komplett drauf ist, dann kann man das MSG direkt in die Tonne stecken, da bekommt man dann kein Leben mehr rein.


Dann hat da ein Softwerker großen Unsinn produziert.
Wenn man den Bootloader flasht(was oft über den Bus gar nicht möglich/nötig ist) dann schreibt man ihn erst komplett neu, verifiziert dann den Inhalt und biegt erst anschließend den Boot dort hin. Dass der letzte Schritt dann genau den Fehler bringt ist zwar theoretisch möglich, sollte aber ein Servicetechniker im Durchschnitt genau nie erleben.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für mich sind auch Daten eine Art von Software und nicht ausschließlich ausführbarer Code.



Wie Du es für Dich definierst, ist völlig uninteressant und irrelevant... Du scheinst grundsätzlich zu ziemlich vielem eine spezielle "Auslegung" zu haben...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann hat da ein Softwerker großen Unsinn produziert.
> Wenn man den Bootloader flasht(was oft über den Bus gar nicht möglich/nötig ist) dann schreibt man ihn erst komplett neu, verifiziert dann den Inhalt und biegt erst anschließend den Boot dort hin. Dass der letzte Schritt dann genau den Fehler bringt ist zwar theoretisch möglich, sollte aber ein Servicetechniker im Durchschnitt genau nie erleben.



Den Bootloader kannst Du nicht "umbiegen". Die CPU beim POST will an einer bestimmten Adresse seinen Bootloader haben, der gestartet wird und die Grundkonfiguration der CPU und teilweise Peripherie macht, Im Bootloader ist dann die Adresse und Lokation des Kernels hinterlegt, der dann gestartet wird und den ganzen Rotz hochzieht und initialisiert. Schau mal wie ein Raspberry Pi genau bootet oder eine i.MX6 CPU von Freescale oder ein Renesas V850 oder ein SPC56 von ST.

Warum sollte man Bootloader überhaupt neuflashen??? Absolut unnötig, bzw. seltenst wirklich notwendig. Und wenn man ein Bootloader tatsächlich verblasen hat, bringt man die CPU im SG in ein ISP-Mode und flasht den Bootloader neu und fertig ist die Sache. Alternativ tauscht man den Flash im SG einfach aus und weiter geht's.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2016)

Beim Pi ist der Bootloader in der GPU, das ist dann doch eher ein Sonderfall. 
Z.B. beim RH850 kannst du den Reset Vektor verschieben. Der startet also nicht zwangsweise bei Adresse 0. Und bei denen die das tuen kannst du noch vor der kompletten Initialisierung ein jmp zur Adresse des aktuellen Bootloaders setzen.
Allerdings gebe ich dir Recht, dass man den meistens nicht ändert. 

ISP und dazu passende Steuergerätesoftware wird man beim Händler kaum haben. Dass das Ding aus BadFrags Sicht mit kaputtem Bootloader Matsche ist stimmt also durchaus.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei Stickoxiden ja, bei Co2 nein.
> Amerikanisch Logik dabei ist:
> Stickoxid = für mensch tödlich + krebserregend --> BÖSE!
> CO2 = für Gesundheit des menschen relativ ungefährlich + Klimawandel durch CO2 nicht nachgewiesen (nach deren logik^^) --> kein Problem!


Weder die USA noch die EU haben C02 Grenzwerte, die gibt es nur für CO.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei Stickoxiden ja, bei Co2 nein.
> Amerikanisch Logik dabei ist:
> Stickoxid = für mensch tödlich + krebserregend --> BÖSE!
> CO2 = für Gesundheit des menschen relativ ungefährlich + Klimawandel durch CO2 nicht nachgewiesen (nach deren logik^^) --> kein Problem!



Du weißt schon, dass der CO2-Ausstoß 1:1 vom Spritverbrauch "abhängig" ist? Ein Grenzwert für CO2 wäre gleichzeitig ein Grenzwert für den Verbrauch.
Daher gibts für CO2 nirgends einen Grenzwert.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juni 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Offiziell heißt es "das Fahrzeug ist dort anzumelden wo es am meisten sein wird",  was zugegebenermaßen eher mein Hauptwohnsitz wäre, aber das zu quantifizieren oder gar nachzuweisen ist natürlich kaum möglich.



Wenn du beides kombinierst ist es "nachweisbar". Denn der Hauptwohnsitz muss auch da sein, wo du die meiste Zeit im Jahr bist. Wenn du nun dein Auto auf den Zweitwohnsitz anmelden würdest mit der Begründung, dass du da die meiste Zeit im Jahr bist, müsstest du den Zweitwohnsitz zum Hautpwohnsitz machen.

Muss nicht zudem die Adresse im Personalausweis und Fahrzeugschein übereinstimmen? Würde dann ja auch nicht funktionieren.

--> i-MSCP internet - Multi Server Control Panel - Error 403 §46 --> Hauptwohnsitz.
Also ist die Antwort "nein" auf deine Frage.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Juni 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nein, denn wenn du meine Frage genau gelesen hättest wäre dir klar das es mir um das aufspielen per Handyapp ging. Und deiner Antwort entnehme ich dass dies bei aktuellen Motoren nicht möglich ist. Das es am Steuergerät oder irgend welchem Dazwischensteck Glump geht ist mir schon klar.



Natürlich ist es noch nicht möglich. 
Wie denn auch ? Es war bislang bei allen flashbaren MSG nicht anders. Hat immer ein paar Monate gedauert, bis die ersten Tuner die MSG direkt umschreiben konnten.
Deshalb gibt es ja auch für die Zeit zwischen release des neuen Motors und einer Kennfeldoptimierung die Tuningboxen bei den ganzen Tunern zu kaufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann hat da ein Softwerker großen Unsinn produziert.
> Wenn man den Bootloader flasht(was oft über den Bus gar nicht möglich/nötig ist) dann schreibt man ihn erst komplett neu, verifiziert dann den Inhalt und biegt erst anschließend den Boot dort hin. Dass der letzte Schritt dann genau den Fehler bringt ist zwar theoretisch möglich, sollte aber ein Servicetechniker im Durchschnitt genau nie erleben.


Ich hatte schon ein paar flash Abbrüche und bei einem davon war das Steuergerät danach auch komplett tot. Aufmachen und auf Komponenten Ebene reparieren ist nicht vorgesehen, auch wenn ich das könnte. Davon mal abgesehen das der Hersteller keinem Werkstattmitarbeiter zutraut SMC Löten zu beherrschen. 

Die Flash Abbrüche haben viele verschiedene Gründe. Das häufigste ist einfach ein Fehler in der Diagnosesoftware auf dem Tester. Ist der Bootloader noch drauf und man kann das Stg noch erreichen, klappt der Flash dann meist mit einem Diagnosegerät mit älterem Softwarestand. Deswegen versuche ich auch eine Diagnose mit so alter Software wie möglich zu behalten. Wenn man dann den Fehler weitergibt, dauert es meist ein paar Tage, bis die nen Hotfix dafür haben.  Mit jedem neuen Update gehen meist irgendwelche alten Sachen nicht mehr.
Es kann aber auch mal vorkommen das das Trampeltier von Azubi einfach das Kabel aus der Diagnosedose rausreißt oder das Ladegerät kaputt geht oder überhitzt, wärend man grade am flashen ist.  Das passiert dann natürlich auch nur, wenn man grade Mittag macht oder mit was anderem beschäftigt ist.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie Du es für Dich definierst, ist völlig  uninteressant und irrelevant... Du scheinst grundsätzlich zu ziemlich  vielem eine spezielle "Auslegung" zu haben...


Software – Wikipedia


> *Software* [ˈsɒf(t)wɛː] (_dt. = weiche Ware [von] soft = leicht veränderbare Komponenten […], Komplement zu ‚Hardware‘ für die physischen Komponenten_)[SUP][1][/SUP] ist ein Sammelbegriff für Programme und die zugehörigen Daten.[SUP][2][/SUP]





> Definitionen nach ISO/IEC-Norm 24765 Die aktuelle ISO/IEC-Norm 24765 ersetzte die DIN-Norm 44300 und enthält für Software folgende Definitionen:[SUP][11][/SUP]
> 
> 
> Software ist ein Programm oder eine Menge von Programmen, die dazu dienen, einen Computer zu betreiben.
> ...


Hmmm komisch das auch andere Leute das genauso sehen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2016)

In der Norm steht nur nichts von Dokumenten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> In der Norm steht nur nichts von Dokumenten.


Ich habs noch mal fett gemacht. 



> *Definitionen nach ISO/IEC-Norm 24765*
> 
> Die aktuelle ISO/IEC-Norm 24765 ersetzte die DIN-Norm 44300 und enthält für Software folgende Definitionen:[SUP][11][/SUP]
> 
> ...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2016)

Dokumente und Dokumentation ist aber nicht dasselbe.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Juni 2016)

Mal was anderes: Mini Countryman als Jahres- oder Jungwagen (bis 3 Jahre), Cooper S oder SD (Laufleistung würde ich jetzt mal 12-15.000km p.a. veranschlagen). Ich habe bislang ausschließlich Toyotas gefahren, außer Öl und Reifenwechsel gab es da nichts. Welcher ist der unproblematischere von den beiden Motoren? Bei uns müssen die Autos immer 7-10 Jahre durchhalten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (13. Juni 2016)

So der Subaru läuft endlich... nachdem mir bei der letzten Probefahrt das Ausrücklager von der Kupplung gebrochen ist, habe ich nun eine neue Exedy Kupplung verbaut. Nun läuft er wieder... muss aber nochmal nach gemappt werden, dass passt durch den STi Motor natürlich nun nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juni 2016)

Hast Du eigentlich das Geld für den Schrottmotor zurückbekommen?

Schön, dass er jetzt wieder läuft.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juni 2016)

Nö leider nicht 
Der Vogel rührt sich nicht mehr.


----------



## dsdenni (13. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nö leider nicht
> Der Vogel rührt sich nicht mehr.


Solche Leute [emoji35] [emoji35] [emoji35]


----------



## Riverna (13. Juni 2016)

Egal... Irgendwann steh ich mal bei ihm vor der Tür. Ich denke mal das er meiner Argumentation dann was abgewinnen kann und er Einsicht zeigen wird.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juni 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass der CO2-Ausstoß 1:1 vom Spritverbrauch "abhängig" ist? Ein Grenzwert für CO2 wäre gleichzeitig ein Grenzwert für den Verbrauch.
> *Daher gibts für CO2 nirgends einen Grenzwert.*



Ach nicht?
CO2-Grenzwerte: SUV-Boom wird fur Hersteller zum Problem - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich dachte das es Grenzwerte für Flottenverbräuche gibt?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ach nicht?
> CO2-Grenzwerte: SUV-Boom wird fur Hersteller zum Problem - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Ich dachte das es Grenzwerte für Flottenverbräuche gibt?





> Für jedes Gramm CO2 zu viel hat die EU den Herstellern eine Strafe in Höhe von 95 Euro angedroht.


Ist so wie das Salary Cap der NBA, wenn man drüber geht muss man "Steuern" also Strafen bezahlen.
Sind McLaren und Aston Martin auch eigentlich auch davon betroffen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dokumente und Dokumentation ist aber nicht dasselbe.


Der plötzliche Verlust der Fähigkeit zu lesen ist nichts schlimmes. Das kommt schon wieder.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der plötzliche Verlust der Fähigkeit zu lesen ist nichts schlimmes. Das kommt schon wieder.


Dann dauert es ja nicht mehr lange bis das bei dir passiert.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist so wie das Salary Cap der NBA, wenn man drüber geht muss man "Steuern" also Strafen bezahlen.
> Sind McLaren und Aston Martin auch eigentlich auch davon betroffen?


Was meinst du wofür Aston Martin den Cygnet eingeführt hat .
Es gibt aber auch eine Untergrenze für die Stückzahl die zumindest McLaren wohl noch nicht gerissen hat


----------



## Mosed (13. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ach nicht?
> CO2-Grenzwerte: SUV-Boom wird fur Hersteller zum Problem - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Ich dachte das es Grenzwerte für Flottenverbräuche gibt?



Ja, gut. Ein "indirekter" Grenzwert. Wenn der Flottenverbrauch über diesen Grenzwert liegt muss der Hersteller halt Geld zahlen.
Aber der Grenzwert muss ja nicht von den Autos eingehalten werden, damit diese eine Zulassung bekommen. 

Eine Überschreitung würde also "nur" Geld kosten - aber das kann man wiederum in den entsprechenden Autos einpreisen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2016)

Diese ganzen Öko Deppen erreichen mit ihren Grenzwerten nur, dass alte Autos länger gefahren werden und weniger neue gekauft werden. Alles wird teurer, kein Geld mehr für Forschung = mehr Umweltbelastung. Ich könnte die alle in einer Reihe aufstellen und plattfahren.  Allein schon diese heftige Umweltbelastung durch Hybrid Autos. Bewirkt zu 400% mehr Schadstoffausstoß, nur weil Öko Freaks nicht mal bis 5 Zählen können, geschweige denn technisches Verständnis haben.


----------



## s-icon (14. Juni 2016)

Ich kenne niemanden, der einen Hybrid wegen der Umwelt fährt.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2016)

Ich kenne niemanden, der einen Hybrid fährt 

Meine Freundin fährt seit Sonntag eine Honda Shadow 50 (Honda SRX50).


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Öko Deppen erreichen mit ihren Grenzwerten nur, dass alte Autos länger gefahren werden und weniger neue gekauft werden.


Was aus ökologischer Sicht garnicht so schlecht ist. Das was ein neues Auto durch die Produktion an Umweltbelastung erzeugt kann man kaum mit weniger Verbrauch gegenüber einem schon vohandenen PKW wieder raus fahren.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (14. Juni 2016)

Richtig.
War damals beim Lupo 3l interessant. Durch die verwendeten Materialien und die damit bei der Produktion entstehenden Schadstoffe sollte angeblich der ökologische Fussabdruck ziemlich übel sein. Als Vergleich hatte man den damals kleinsten Diesel im Lupo genommen (der auch sparsam gefahren werden konnte) und kam auf eine enorm lange Zeitspanne, bevor der "Oeko-Lupo" umweltfreundlicher gewesen wäre und von den Kosten her tat sich durch den höheren Anschaffungspreis die ersten 1xx.000 km auch nix.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2016)

Na der 3L war damals schon absoluter Schwachsinn. Hauptsache, es war ein 3L-Schild hinten zu sehen, ist also sparsam und umweltfreundlich......



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Öko Deppen erreichen mit ihren  Grenzwerten nur, dass alte Autos länger gefahren werden und weniger neue  gekauft werden.



Lol, ein Auto, was länger gefahren wird, ist auf langfristig umweltschonender....


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Allein schon diese heftige Umweltbelastung durch Hybrid Autos. Bewirkt zu 400% mehr Schadstoffausstoß, nur weil Öko Freaks nicht mal bis 5 Zählen können, geschweige denn technisches Verständnis haben.


Und wieso soll das so seien?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was aus ökologischer Sicht garnicht so schlecht ist. Das was ein neues Auto durch die Produktion an Umweltbelastung erzeugt kann man kaum mit weniger Verbrauch gegenüber einem schon vohandenen PKW wieder raus fahren.



Früher auf jeden Fall. Heute wird die Produktion ja auch schon deutlich umweltfreundlicher.
Bei uns im Werk wird irgendwas zwischen 30 und 40% an Energie regenerativ erzeugt, was ja schon eine ganze Menge ist.
Insgesamt benötigt jedes Fahrzeug bei uns etwa 2MWh an Energie.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juni 2016)

Es geht nicht um die Produktionsenergie.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2016)

Die Produktion ist ein sehr großer Teil davon


----------



## XE85 (14. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Früher auf jeden Fall. Heute wird die Produktion ja auch schon deutlich umweltfreundlicher.



Mitnichten! Gerade der steigende Anteil an Kunststoffen und jetzt auch schon Carbon ist alles andere als umweltfreundlich. Vor allem beim recycling nicht. Denn ein Auto aus Blech wirft man in den Hochofen und macht eine Cola Dose daraus, das geht bei Kunststoffen aber nicht. Man hat mit diesen das gleiche Problem wie mit dem Platiksackerl, man weiß nicht wohin damit nachdem es genutzt wurde.


----------



## Lee (14. Juni 2016)

> Man hat mit diesen das gleiche Problem wie mit dem Platiksackerl, man weiß nicht wohin damit nachdem es genutzt wurde.


Deswegen soll man endlich die Weltraumforschung voran treiben, damit wir den ganzen Müll in die Sonne schießen können!

Bei Kunststoffen in Auto's wäre es mal interessant zu berechnen wie die mögliche Spritersparnis durch die Gewichtsreduzierung im Verhältnis zur Umweltschädlichkeit der Kunstoffe steht.... Vermutlich eher schlecht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (14. Juni 2016)

Welche Gewichtsreduzierung eigentlich?  

Irgendwie sind inzwischen so ziemlich alle Autos sackschwer. Kleinwagen 1,3 Tonnen aufwärts und bei nem Sportwagen mit 1,6t wird in Autozeitschriften von Leichtgewicht gesprochen.
Wenn mal irgendwo an Gewicht gespart wird, werden die Außenabmessungen größer und/oder mehr Ausstattung reingepackt, so daß letztendlich von Modell zu Modell an Gewicht zugelegt wird.
Daher auch kein Wunder, dass zumindest bei den Benzinern gar nicht soooo große Fortschritte beim (Real-)Verbrauch zu sehen sind.
Mit 6-8 Litern konnte man auch nen Opel Kadett bewegen, überspitzt gesagt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2016)

Naja zum Glück, dann hat man auch die Chance gut zu überleben bei nem Unfall. 
Bei nem Trabbi sieht das anders aus, der ist leicht.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juni 2016)

Honda CRX – Wikipedia -> man achte auf die Gewichtsangabe beim Typ AF/AS , aus zwei davon baut man heute 1 Auto....


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Honda CRX – Wikipedia -> man achte auf die Gewichtsangabe beim Typ AF/AS , aus zwei davon baut man heute 1 Auto....



Oder aus drei


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juni 2016)

Stimmt schon. Für mich persönlich ist zumindst nicht nachvollziehbar, warum heutige Autos so schwer sein müssen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2016)

Sicherheit und Komfort ist ein großes Thema. 

War letzte Woche in München bei BMW ne Werksführung machen, beim M2. 
Schon interessant das mal zu sehen.  Der Rahmen des Autos ist bei diesem Modell erstmals 3-Teilig, (vorher 2teilig) um eben nochmals die Sicherheit zu erhöhen. 
Da wird sogar in der Mittelsäule (man verzeihe mir das ich nicht die genau Bezeichnung kenne, zwischen den Türen die ) eine dicke Strebe aus Titan eingesetzt (auch neu!) um den Aufprallschutz noch weiter zu verbessern. 
Das das alles dann aufs Gewicht geht ist klar. 
Dafür sind die Autos heutzutage aber auch wesentlich leiser im Innenraum.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sicherheit und Komfort ist ein großes Thema.
> 
> War letzte Woche in München bei BMW ne Werksführung machen, beim M2.
> Schon interessant das mal zu sehen.  Der Rahmen des Autos ist bei diesem Modell erstmals 3-Teilig, (vorher 2teilig) um eben nochmals die Sicherheit zu erhöhen.
> ...



Was dazu führt, das die Feuerwehren mit den Standardmodellen von Schere und Spreitzer nicht mehr weit kommen und die Autohersteller an den Fahrzeugen extra "Schnittmarken" (so selbst gesehen an einem S-Klasse-Modell) anbringen, da es das Standard-Werkzeug der Feuerwehr dank dieser "hervorragenden" Verbundwerkstoffe nicht mehr schafft, das Material zu durchtrennen. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein zweischneidiges Schwert.... 

Wenn ich eingeklemmt in einem anfänglich brennenden Fahrzeug sitzen müsste, dann lieber in einem ohne diesen technischen Schnickschnack...


----------



## XE85 (14. Juni 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Deswegen soll man endlich die Weltraumforschung voran treiben, damit wir den ganzen Müll in die Sonne schießen können!



Das wird aber nicht billig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juni 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Was dazu führt, das die Feuerwehren mit den Standardmodellen von Schere und Spreitzer nicht mehr weit kommen und die Autohersteller an den Fahrzeugen extra "Schnittmarken" (so selbst gesehen an einem S-Klasse-Modell) anbringen, da es das Standard-Werkzeug der Feuerwehr dank dieser "hervorragenden" Verbundwerkstoffe nicht mehr schafft, das Material zu durchtrennen. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein zweischneidiges Schwert....
> 
> Wenn ich eingeklemmt in einem anfänglich brennenden Fahrzeug sitzen müsste, dann lieber in einem ohne diesen technischen Schnickschnack...



Wenn du nach einem Seitencrash ohne diese Strebe noch lebst, dann verstehe ich diese Sichtweise


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was aus ökologischer Sicht garnicht so schlecht  ist. Das was ein neues Auto durch die Produktion an Umweltbelastung  erzeugt kann man kaum mit weniger Verbrauch gegenüber einem schon  vohandenen PKW wieder raus fahren.


Lieber die alten Räucherhöhlen weiterheizen?  Auf kurze Sicht mag das Stimmen aber auf lange Sicht eher nicht. Wenn nur noch wenig Neuwagen verkauft werden, weil die sicher wie im Moment kaum noch einer leisten kann, dann sieht die Automobilindustrie auch keinen Anreiz da groß Geld in die Forschung zu pumpen. Die bauen immer wieder das Gleiche mit einer anderen Hülle, um den Laden am laufen zu halten.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wieso soll das so seien?


Weil Hybrid Autos insgesamt deutlich mehr Schadstoffausstoß über das ganze Fahrzeugleben haben.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juni 2016)

Dann kauft erst recht keiner irgendwas, dann geht die Spirale weiter. Irgendjemand, also die Industrie muss dann mal was tun oder es gibt eine Revolution, wie bei Amazon oder Apple.

Und wieso sollte ein Hybrid mehr Schadstoffe ausstoßen?: huh:


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juni 2016)

Hey. Mal ne Frage. Was denkt ihr wie viel ein Opel Manta heutzutage denn kostet? Denn sobald ich meinen Führerschein gemacht habe wäre das mein Wunschauto.

mfg


----------



## Seabound (14. Juni 2016)

Kommt auf den Zustand an. Kuck halt mal in Mobile. Geht wahrscheinlich so ab 800 Öcken los.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juni 2016)

Also wenn wir hier von 800 Euro reden war beim Pc bisjetzt teurer 

Weiß jemand wie wartungsintensiv solche alten Autos sind? Oder gibts dafür noch Ersatzteile?


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2016)

Auch ein Manta ist ein Fahrzeug, was die meisten Teile mit den anderen Baureihen teilt...  Bei den Karosserieteilen wird es interessant, so viel ich weiß, nimmt es Opel nicht so ernst mit den alten Fahrzeugen...


----------



## Seabound (14. Juni 2016)

Arbeitskollege hat vor 2-3 Jahren ein von Irmscher getunten Manta GSI für 1.500,00 € gekauft. Bissel aufgemöbelt und die Schleuder dann für 4.000,00 € verkauft. Gibt also wohl ein Markt für sowas.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juni 2016)

Ich habe auch schon überlegt mir nen nicht so teuren zu kaufen. Is bestimmt auch schöner, wenn man selbst Arbeit reinsteckt und dann das Ergebnis selbst fährt. Muss mich mal in der Verwandtschaft umhören ob sich da jemand mit auskennt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2016)

Wenn der Oldieboom so weiter geht müsstest du wahrscheinlich eher heute als morgen einen kaufen, Führerschein hin oder her. Für einen Opel dürfte der Manta früher oder später zu den gesuchtesten Wagen gehören.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2016)

Meinste? Manta?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte ein Hybrid mehr Schadstoffe ausstoßen?: huh:


Ein Hybrid verbraucht nur im Start Stop Betrieb weniger als ein normales Auto. Wenn man auf der Bahn die ganze Zeit Feuer macht oder konstant auf der Landstraße fährt, dann ist ein normales Auto effizienter. Davon mal ganz abgesehen das die Produktion extrem aufwendig ist.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juni 2016)

Hmmm. Mal schauen. Je nachdem wie viel der kostet. Aber jetzt kommt bald erstmal der Führerschein und dann muss ich halt echt mal schauen. Vielleicht haben meine Eltern ja Verständnis und geben mir das Geld als "Kredit" oder gar besser kaufen mur zum Geburtstag einen oder steuern zu bei.
Mein Vater hat ja früher auch seinen Opel Kadett 4 getunt.
En Manta is ein wirklich sehr schönes Auto 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaniZz (14. Juni 2016)

Hab heute noch einen gesehen. 

Das Teil sah einfach Geil aus. 

Für mich die schönsten Autos aus der Zeit, obwohl ich absolut kein Opel Fan bin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den habe ich heute in GE gesichtet 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Meinste? Manta?


Gute erhaltene GTIs werden schon knapp. Und was war nicht nur im Film DIE Alternative? Richtig: Manta.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich hoffentlich noch einen günstig bekomme kommt da erstmal ne 200w Anlage rein. Richtig "New Kids" Style der Manta aufm Bild.
Mir sagen heutige Autos net so zu. Zu rund find ich

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (14. Juni 2016)

Vergiss das passende Outfit nicht... http://www.abload.de/img/mantalettetdlo9.jpg


http://home.arcor.de/kincade/Bilder/metall/mantaletten_klein.jpg


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juni 2016)

So müsste ich dann auffe Ausbildung kommen ^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (14. Juni 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Mir sagen heutige Autos net so zu. Zu rund find ich


Ein R129 oder auch ein Aventador ist eckiger als ein ein Jaguar E-Type oder eine AC-Cobra.
Der Fiat 500 ist rund wie er es immer war und ein Lada Niva eckig wie immer.
Und ein Camaro, Mustang und Challenger sind heut immer noch weit von rund weg.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein R129 oder auch ein Aventador ist eckiger als ein ein Jaguar E-Type oder eine AC-Cobra.
> Der Fiat 500 ist rund wie er es immer war und ein Lada Niva eckig wie immer.
> Und ein Camaro, Mustang und Challenger sind heut immer noch weit von rund weg.


Ich meine auch die ganzen BMWs,Audis,Mercedes etc...
Ford Gran Torino is auch hübsch 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Fiat 500 ist rund wie er es immer war und ein Lada Niva eckig wie immer.



Und dieser komische 500X ist 4x so groß wie ein Originaler. Mal wieder ein Fahrzeug wo das Marketing einen Namen missbraucht hat 



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich meine auch die ganzen BMWs,Audis,Mercedes etc...



Was zum Großteil der verbesserten Aerodynamik und dem Fußgängerschutz geschuldet ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Und es auch deutlich moderner und schöner aussieht


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und dieser komische 500X ist 4x so groß  wie ein Originaler. Mal wieder ein Fahrzeug wo das Marketing einen  Namen missbraucht hat



Wie soll es denn Deiner Meinung nach sein???

Wieviele haben die Urfahrzeuge mit ihren "Neuauflagen" zu tun? Genau, nichts.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube es ist auch gar nicht möglich für die Hersteller, Autos wie die Ur-Versionen herzustellen. 
Da gibts heute bestimmt viele Auflagen die erfüllt werden müssen und es unmöglich machen eine möglichst "originale" Neuauflage zu produzieren. 
Allein wegen Sicherheit, Umwelt und was weiß ich nicht noch alles


----------



## Kusanar (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist auch gar nicht möglich für die Hersteller, Autos wie die Ur-Versionen herzustellen.
> Da gibts heute bestimmt viele Auflagen die erfüllt werden müssen und es unmöglich machen eine möglichst "originale" Neuauflage zu produzieren.
> Allein wegen Sicherheit, Umwelt und was weiß ich nicht noch alles



Sicher eine Ausnahme, weil ein Neuaufbau und damit als Oldtimer deklariert, aber den alten Defender gibt es wieder "Neu vom Werk" 

Land Rover Serie I Restauration: Neuer Oldie ab Werk - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist auch gar nicht möglich für die Hersteller, Autos wie die Ur-Versionen herzustellen.
> Da gibts heute bestimmt viele Auflagen die erfüllt werden müssen und es unmöglich machen eine möglichst "originale" Neuauflage zu produzieren.
> Allein wegen Sicherheit, Umwelt und was weiß ich nicht noch alles



Ein Beispiel dafür wäre der 8er: heute ist so nicht mehr möglich, allein schon wegen den Scheinwerfer --> Fußgängerschutz.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und es auch deutlich moderner und schöner aussieht


Also das was heute schön ist kann man an einer Hand abzählen.
Das war früher™ besser.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist auch gar nicht möglich für die Hersteller, Autos wie die Ur-Versionen herzustellen.
> Da gibts heute bestimmt viele Auflagen die erfüllt werden müssen und es unmöglich machen eine möglichst "originale" Neuauflage zu produzieren.
> Allein wegen Sicherheit, Umwelt und was weiß ich nicht noch alles


Wenn du noch alte Chassisnummern hast geht das, wie man am E-Type Lightweight sieht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Also ich kann oldtimern generell gar nichts abgewinnen. 
Ich verstehe es ja noch wenn man auf sein "erstes Auto" oder eben das Auto was man sich damals gewünscht hat abfährt, aber ansonsten eher nicht  
Die Verarbeitung (Spaltmaße wo ne flache Hand zwischen Scheinwerfer und Stoßstange passt ) , die verwendeten Materialen, die kleinen Räder, eigentlich alles hässlich damals  
Das würde heute keiner mehr neu kaufen  (zumindest nicht für den Preis der dann aufgerufen wird )


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung (Spaltmaße wo ne flache Hand zwischen Scheinwerfer und Stoßstange passt ) , die verwendeten Materialen, die kleinen Räder, eigentlich alles hässlich damals



Ähm, jaaa.......


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Geschmack ist halt verschieden


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie soll es denn Deiner Meinung nach sein???



Guck dir das Auto doch mal an, ist selbsterklärend.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wieviele haben die Urfahrzeuge mit ihren "Neuauflagen" zu tun? Genau, nichts.



Doch, wenn die Fahrzeuge als Neuauflage von dem ursprünglichen Fahrzeug angepriesen werden.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist auch gar nicht möglich für  die Hersteller, Autos wie die Ur-Versionen herzustellen.



Größer macht ja nix, aber wenn man das Fahrzeug von einem Kleinstwagen zu einem SUV macht, dann ist das schon etwas komisch


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2016)

Die Ökö-terroristen haben nun die Entwicklung von Daimler vollständig in der Hand. Grade eben ne neue A-Klasse gefahren.

Es gibt nun eine Zwischengas Sperre! Ja das Auto nimmt kein Gas mehr an, wenn die Kupplung getreten ist. Ruckfrei oder sportlich fahren ist nun unmöglich geworden. Erst wenn man 2 Sekunden Vollgas festhält, bekommt man das Gas wieder freigegeben. Bis dahin ist der LKW Fahrer hinter einem schon komplett ausgerastet, weil man so viel Geschwindigkeit verloren hat.

Wunderbar gemacht, so pisst man Kunden besonders gut an.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2016)

Ein Skandal!


----------



## ich558 (15. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Ökö-terroristen haben nun die Entwicklung von Daimler vollständig in der Hand. Grade eben ne neue A-Klasse gefahren.
> 
> Es gibt nun eine Zwischengas Sperre! Ja das Auto nimmt kein Gas mehr an, wenn die Kupplung getreten ist. Ruckfrei oder sportlich fahren ist nun unmöglich geworden. Erst wenn man 2 Sekunden Vollgas festhält, bekommt man das Gas wieder freigegeben. Bis dahin ist der LKW Fahrer hinter einem schon komplett ausgerastet, weil man so viel Geschwindigkeit verloren hat.
> 
> Wunderbar gemacht, so pisst man Kunden besonders gut an.



Wie fährt man dann am Berg an?


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie fährt man dann am Berg an?



Na steht doch da. Kupplung treten, 2 Sekunden Vollgas geben, dann Handbremse lösen und gleichzeitig Kupplung kommen lassen. ^^


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Geschmack ist halt verschieden



Also ich kann von meinem nicht sagen, dass da eine Hand zwischen Scheinwerfer und Stoßstange passt. Und die Spaltmaßen sind klein und perfekt. Räder hat er 18er drauf, was auch nicht klein ist... Aber ja, Pauschaldenken und so... Nunja, viele nehmen lieber Einheitsbreit von der Stange als ein Auto mit Charakter und Seele.


----------



## Lee (15. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Ökö-terroristen haben nun die Entwicklung von Daimler vollständig in der Hand. Grade eben ne neue A-Klasse gefahren.
> 
> Es gibt nun eine Zwischengas Sperre! Ja das Auto nimmt kein Gas mehr an, wenn die Kupplung getreten ist. Ruckfrei oder sportlich fahren ist nun unmöglich geworden. Erst wenn man 2 Sekunden Vollgas festhält, bekommt man das Gas wieder freigegeben. Bis dahin ist der LKW Fahrer hinter einem schon komplett ausgerastet, weil man so viel Geschwindigkeit verloren hat.
> 
> Wunderbar gemacht, so pisst man Kunden besonders gut an.



Das ist extremer Bullshit von Daimler. Aber gut, dann weiß ich ja jetzt, wo ich niemals einkaufen werde!
Gas während man ausgekuppelt ist braucht man doch echt immer, selbst beim hochschalten. Beim ruckelfreien runterschalten sowieso, was soll der shit?


----------



## blautemple (15. Juni 2016)

Ach komm der 8er ist genauso Einheitsbrei von der Stange...


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juni 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Das ist extremer Bullshit von Daimler. Aber gut, dann weiß ich ja jetzt, wo ich niemals einkaufen werde!
> *Gas während man ausgekuppelt ist braucht man doch echt immer, selbst beim hochschalten.* *Beim ruckelfreien runterschalten sowieso, was soll der shit?*



Beim Hochschalten geht es bei mir auch ohne, der hält halt einfach kurzzeitig von selber das Gas.
Beim runterschalten kommts halt drauf an, wie weit man runterschaltet + wie man die Kupplung kommen lässt.
Also wirklich *zwingend* erforderlich ist es nicht.
Das Mercedes das komplett abschaltet ist natürlich schon ziemlich hart.

//Ich fahre selbst meistens/oft mit Zwischengas


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Also ich kann von meinem nicht sagen, dass da eine Hand zwischen Scheinwerfer und Stoßstange passt. Und die Spaltmaßen sind klein und perfekt. Räder hat er 18er drauf, was auch nicht klein ist... Aber ja, Pauschaldenken und so... Nunja, viele nehmen lieber Einheitsbreit von der Stange als ein Auto mit Charakter und Seele.



Nur weil ein Auto oft gebaut und verkauft wird, hat es kein Charakter und ne Seele? 
Ich mein man kann sich generell streiten ob Autos überhaupt so etwas besitzen  
Fakt ist, ich sitze lieber in einem Auto was mir optisch gefällt und sich wunderbar fahren lässt als in einem uralten Hobel. Da kann er noch so viel "Charakter" haben. 
Auch ein Einzelstück kann hässlich sein, dann nehme ich lieber "schön von der Stange".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2016)

Haben eure Motoren keine Schwungmasse oder warum müsst ihr beim Hochschalten Gas geben  ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Ich gebe minimal weiter Gas beim schalten. Ansonsten fährt es sich ja anstrengend wie in der Fahrschule  da man jedes mal ganz sanft die Kupplung kommen lassen muss. Dabei hat man dann gefühlt die halbe Geschwindigkeit wieder verloren 
Oder man lebt mit nem Ruck beim schalten ;b


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juni 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ach komm der 8er ist genauso Einheitsbrei von der Stange...



lol, genau...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Haben eure Motoren keine Schwungmasse oder warum müsst ihr beim Hochschalten Gas geben  ?



Der war böse  Aber was willste mit einer Vierzylinder-Luftpumpe 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Fakt ist, ich sitze lieber in einem Auto was mir optisch gefällt und sich wunderbar fahren lässt als in einem uralten Hobel. Da kann er noch so viel "Charakter" haben.



Gefällt mir optisch sehr gut, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht gekauft und fahren lässt es er sich auch top. Und ist dabei trotzdem 25 Jahre alt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich gebe minimal weiter Gas beim schalten. Ansonsten fährt es sich ja anstrengend wie in der Fahrschule  da man jedes mal ganz sanft die Kupplung kommen lassen muss. Dabei hat man dann gefühlt die halbe Geschwindigkeit wieder verloren
> Oder man lebt mit nem Ruck beim schalten ;b



Einfach zügig schalten, dann ruckelt da nix 
Normal ist bei jedem Fahrzeug die Schwungmasse so ausgelegt, dass man problemlos ohne Drehzahlanpassung hochschalten kann.
Zumindest bei allen Handschaltern die ich bis jetzt mal gefahren bin.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Es geht auch, aber trotzdem finde ich es bequemer beim cruisen einfach bisschen Gas zu geben. Gerade wenn man noch Beifahrer hat.  

@ Badfrag

Und wie fährt man dann generell an? 
Ohne Gas zu geben? Ich mein das geht ja schon, aber da muss man ja echt konzentriert Anfahren jeden morgen


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn du noch alte Chassisnummern hast geht das, wie man am E-Type Lightweight sieht.


Bei den Engländern schon, in Deutschland sieht das wieder etwas anders aus.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Auto oft gebaut und verkauft wird, hat es kein Charakter und ne Seele?
> Ich mein man kann sich generell streiten ob Autos überhaupt so etwas besitzen


Je älter es wird desto mehr hat es, sofern man es nicht vollständig restauriert.


> Fakt ist, ich sitze lieber in einem Auto was mir optisch gefällt und sich wunderbar fahren lässt als in einem uralten Hobel. Da kann er noch so viel "Charakter" haben.


Ich glaube kaum das sich der Frontkratzer immer wunderbar fährt, spätestens mit (schwerem) Hänger dran ist Sense.
Außer ist Frontantrieb und Wunderbar auch so eine Sache.



> Auch ein Einzelstück kann hässlich sein, dann nehme ich lieber "schön von der Stange".


Die einzige schönen Audis der letzten 20 Jahre, waren der erste TT als Coupe und der erste Audi A5.




Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich gebe minimal weiter Gas beim schalten. Ansonsten fährt es sich ja anstrengend wie in der Fahrschule  da man jedes mal ganz sanft die Kupplung kommen lassen muss. Dabei hat man dann gefühlt die halbe Geschwindigkeit wieder verloren
> Oder man lebt mit nem Ruck beim schalten ;b


Blödsinn, beides ist kein muss und man kommt auch ohne Zwischengas, ohne relevanten Geschwindigkeitsverlust und sanft in den nächst höheren Gang.
Man muss einfach nur schnell schalten.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Badfrag
> Und wie fährt man dann generell an?
> Ohne Gas zu geben? Ich mein das geht ja schon, aber da muss man ja echt konzentriert Anfahren jeden morgen


Wirklich viel Konzentration brauch man nicht, nur Gefühl.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei den Engländern schon, in Deutschland sieht das wieder etwas anders aus.


Wie wäre es hier?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Badfrag
> 
> Und wie fährt man dann generell an?
> Ohne Gas zu geben? Ich mein das geht ja schon, aber da muss man ja echt konzentriert Anfahren jeden morgen



So lange das Auto unter XX km/h fährt kann man zum Anfahren noch Gas geben bei getretener Kupplung.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man sowas einprogrammieren sollte. Will man die Leute absichtlich zwingen ******* zu fahren? Oder soll das die Leute ausbremsen, damit der Spritverbrauch runtergeht. Ich finds einfach nur total hirnrissig. Diese Sperre hat einfach keinerlei praktischen Nutzen.
Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit hab dann beschäftige ich mich ein bischen damit. War nur ne Neuwagenabnahme wo ich keine großen Probefahren machen kann. Mal schaun ob man das irgendwie wieder rückgängig machen kann.

Als ich die ersten 2 Mal fast mitm Kopf beim Runterschalten gegen das Lenkrad gedonnert bin hatte ich schon an mir selbst gezweifelt das ich verlernt habe zu schalten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Je älter es wird desto mehr hat es, sofern man es nicht vollständig restauriert.



Für mich ist ein Auto, eben ein Auto. Und umso älter, umso unattraktiver 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das sich der Frontkratzer immer wunderbar fährt, spätestens mit (schwerem) Hänger dran ist Sense.
> Außer ist Frontantrieb und Wunderbar auch so eine Sache.



Wer redet hier von Hänger oder die Antriebsart? 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die einzige schönen Audis der letzten 20 Jahre, waren der erste TT als Coupe und der erste Audi A5.



Sehe ich anders. Mir gefällt der jetzige TT und der davor. 
Und gerade Audi hat Designtechnisch die Kurve bekommen, mMn. Die sahen ja schrecklich aus damals  




turbosnake schrieb:


> Blödsinn, beides ist kein muss und man kommt auch ohne Zwischengas, ohne relevanten Geschwindigkeitsverlust und sanft in den nächst höheren Gang.
> Man muss einfach nur schnell schalten.



Ist auch kein Muss. Aber dennoch würde ich nicht drauf verzichten wollen 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wirklich viel Konzentration brauch man nicht, nur Gefühl.



Und beides hat man früh um 7 nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So lange das Auto unter XX km/h fährt kann man zum Anfahren noch Gas geben bei getretener Kupplung.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man sowas einprogrammieren sollte. Will man die Leute absichtlich zwingen ******* zu fahren? Oder soll das die Leute ausbremsen, damit der Spritverbrauch runtergeht. Ich finds einfach nur total hirnrissig. Diese Sperre hat einfach keinerlei praktischen Nutzen.
> Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit hab dann beschäftige ich mich ein bischen damit. War nur ne Neuwagenabnahme wo ich keine großen Probefahren machen kann. Mal schaun ob man das irgendwie wieder rückgängig machen kann.
> ...



Ist dann wahrscheinlich das erste was alle rauscodieren lassen, noch vor Abholung 
Ich mein wozu nimmt man ein Handschalter, doch eben um die volle Kontrolle zu haben. 
Das würde mich schon derbe anpissen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Auto, eben ein Auto. Und umso älter, umso unattraktiver


Deshalb fährst du auch ein im Grunde 13 Jahre altes Auto.



> Wer redet hier von Hänger oder die Antriebsart?


Hänger fällt runter normale Nutzung eines Autos.





> Und gerade Audi hat Designtechnisch die Kurve bekommen, mMn. Die sahen ja schrecklich aus damals


Tun sie immer noch.



> Und beides hat man früh um 7 nicht


Du hast es nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Deshalb fährst du auch ein im Grunde 13 Jahre altes Auto.



Die Base ist vllt so alt, mehr aber auch nicht 
Für nen 8V hats leider geldtechnisch nicht gereicht, sonst wäre es dieser geworden  
Die neuen finde ich nämlich nochmals schöner  



turbosnake schrieb:


> Hänger fällt runter normale Nutzung eines Autos.



Eher nicht. Hänger ist gerade heutzutage nur noch selten anzutreffen. 
Ich sehe echt selten Autos mit Anhängerkupplung, außer natürlich die Caddys, Transporter und co. 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Tun sie immer noch.



Findest du. Ich finde gerade die Aktuellen echt gut vom Design. 


turbosnake schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht.



Ich habe es eher pauschal gemeint. 
Ich habe es schon, würde mich aber nerven wenn es nur so ginge.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Base ist vllt so alt, mehr aber auch nicht


Das Design hat sich nur nicht grundlegend verändert.





> Eher nicht. Hänger ist gerade heutzutage nur noch selten anzutreffen.
> Ich sehe echt selten Autos mit Anhängerkupplung, außer natürlich die Caddys, Transporter und co.


Ist wohl überall anders, aber ich sehe öfter welche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Ist auch genau die Grenze wo mir das Design gefällt  

Der 8L ist gar nicht meins vom Design, die ersten 8P auch nicht. 
Als der Singleframe kam hat es schon ein großen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gegeben. 
LED und Xenon machen auch noch mal viel vom Look aus.  


Am liebsten würde ich sofort nen GT86 fahren, trifft zu 100% mein Geschmack, wüsste auf die schnelle kein schöneres Auto was nicht gleich 100k € mehr kostet


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Base ist vllt so alt, mehr aber auch nicht



Hmm??? Das Modell kam 2003 auf den Markt, also hat Turbosnake mit den 13 Jahren im Grunde Recht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Ja und es gab einige Facelifts bzw Modellupgrades. 

Die Modelle unter 2008 gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juni 2016)

Mir gefallen alte Autos auch besser (vom fahren und Optik) als das neue Gelump. Das meiste sieht gleich aus (Modellübergreifend) und fährt sich auch alles ziemlich ähnlich. Kein Turbopunsh mehr, wenig Feedback von der Straße weil Konfort gewünscht wird usw... überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Noch dazu werden die neuen Autos bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen als hässlicher.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Naja was heißt kein Turbopunch mehr. 
Das kommt wohl sehr stark aufs Auto an und ob die Zielgruppe ein "Punch" haben möchte. 
Es gibt sicher auch genug neue Autos mit Punch. Bzw hast du eben heute dank mehrerer Turbos einen dauerhaften Punch. Merkt man nur meist nicht viel von weil zugleich Downsizing betrieben wird 
Ich finde aber Punch auch besser, ein Turbo-Motor soll sich nicht wie ein Sauger anfühlen. Aber der breiten Masse wird das egal sein. 

Aber mal davon abgesehen weil ihr öfters meint "modellübergreifend sieht heute alles ähnlich aus". War das denn damals (bzw was ist damals?) anders? 

Ich möchte behaupten, das jeder Hersteller ein Design hat, welches sich eben Modellübergreifend auswirkt, egal ob damals oder heute. Klar gibts Ausnahmen, aber wenn wir vergleichen, sollten wir schon bei einem Hersteller bleiben.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juni 2016)

Dann vergleich mal z.B. Nissan 100NX, Nissan 200SX, Nissan 300ZX. Das ist quasi A3, A4 und A6... und jetzt sag mir das diese drei Fahrzeuge damals besonders ähnlich aussahen. Gerade bei der VAG sehen sie doch alle sehr ähnlich aus, dass bekannte Markengesicht. 

Und ein richtiges Turboloch ist doch heute gar nicht mehr gewünscht, ergo (für mich) sehr langweilig zu fahren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Ich kenne mich kaum mit Nissan aus (da keine attraktiven Modelle), wie sieht es denn heute aus bei Nissan? 
Sehen die sich heute ähnlich? Gibts überhaupt 100nx, 200sx und 300zx "Nachfolger" ? 

Ja ist Schade mit dem Turboloch. Dabei ist das genau das was Spaß macht. 
Haben denn Ford Focus RS, Honda TypeR, WRX (STi) und co keinen Punch mehr?


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Juni 2016)

Einige Hondas haben den Punch auch ohne Turbo. Vtec kickin in yo. 

Beim aktuellen Civic Type R habe ich nun schon ein paar mal in einer fb-Gruppe gelesen, dass er für die 300 PS "nicht so gut" gehen soll.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Ach Vtec, da ists mehr Einbildung und Fast Furios Kenntnisse. Soweit ich weiß kickt da gar nix und schon gar nicht vergleichbar mit nem Turbopunch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich kaum mit Nissan aus (da keine attraktiven Modelle), wie sieht es denn heute aus bei Nissan?
> Sehen die sich heute ähnlich? Gibts überhaupt 100nx, 200sx und 300zx "Nachfolger" ?



Ich finde sie deutlich attraktiver als das Audi bietet, da sieht man wieder das die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. 
Die aktuellen Nissans sehen schon sehr unterschiedlich aus (wenn auch nicht schön). Lediglich beim QQ und X-Trail muss man zwei mal hinschauen. Vom 200SX hab es nach dem S13 (den sprach ich an) noch einen S14 und das Facelift S14a. In Japan gab es dann noch einen S15. Vom 300ZX gibt es den 350Z und aktuell 370Z als Nachfolger. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Haben denn Ford Focus RS, Honda TypeR, WRX (STi) und co keinen Punch mehr?



Das dürften auch mit die einzigen sein die sowas noch haben. Denk mal an Audi, VW, Mazda, Mistsubishi usw. Die sind fast alle ziemlich weichgespühlt.


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Juni 2016)

Dass man den VTEC nicht mit einem Turbo vergleichen kann, ist mir schon klar. So ernst war das nicht gemeint. Aber ich würde einen Drehzahlhonda jedem Turbo vorziehen. Konjunktiv, mein SOHC-VTEC kickt eh nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde sie deutlich attraktiver als das Audi bietet, da sieht man wieder das die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind.
> Die aktuellen Nissans sehen schon sehr unterschiedlich aus (wenn auch nicht schön). Lediglich beim QQ und X-Trail muss man zwei mal hinschauen. Vom 200SX hab es nach dem S13 (den sprach ich an) noch einen S14 und das Facelift S14a. In Japan gab es dann noch einen S15. Vom 300ZX gibt es den 350Z und aktuell 370Z als Nachfolger.



Na dann ist sich doch Nissan treu geblieben und eher ein schlechtes Beispiel. 
Da du Audi ansprichst, die sahen doch damals auch alle ähnlich aus, eben wie heute. 
Und so wird es auch bei vielen anderen Herstellern sein. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Das dürften auch mit die einzigen sein die sowas noch haben. Denk mal an Audi, VW, Mazda, Mistsubishi usw. Die sind fast alle ziemlich weichgespühlt.




Na dann hast du doch deinen Turbopunch noch. Audi, VW und co interessieren dich doch eh nicht? 
Bei der Zielgruppe ist sicherlich der Turbopunch eher unerwünscht, vermute ich zumindest. 



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Dass man den VTEC nicht mit einem Turbo vergleichen kann, ist mir schon klar. So ernst war das nicht gemeint. Aber ich würde einen Drehzahlhonda jedem Turbo vorziehen. Konjunktiv, mein SOHC-VTEC kickt eh nicht wirklich.



Warum? 
Gerade Hondas fehlt es massiv an Drehmoment. 
Würde ich niemals einem Turbomotor vorziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich sofort nen GT86 fahren, trifft zu 100% mein Geschmack, wüsste auf die schnelle kein schöneres Auto was nicht gleich 100k € mehr kostet


 Alfa Romeo 4C (Spider), Ford Mustang, Chevrolet Camaro, Corvette C7, F-Type Coupe und Renault Alpine, auch wenn man letzteren nicht kaufen kann und in gewisser Weise auch  Mazda MX5/Fiat 124 Spider, Nissan GT-R, sowie Porsche Cayman sind Autos die besser aussehen.

Morgans nehme ich mal raus, da die ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie wäre es hier?


Ein Oldtimer darf nur "zeitgenössisch" getunt werden um ein solcher zu bleiben. Tut man das nicht sondern nimmt etwa einen neuen Motor hat man rechtlich quasi einen Neuwagen. Z.B. Mechatronik bekommt seine umgebauten Benz trotzdem zugelassen, aber eben nicht wie in England gepaart mit allen Freiheiten die man einem Oldtimer zugesteht.-->Die alte Fahrgestellnummer hat keinen Vorteil.
 (soo detailliert weiß ich es jetzt auch nicht, Klutten weiß sicher mehr)


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2016)

Man hat die alten Motoren nachgebaut, aber ob der jetzt als neu oder alt gilt?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube er meinte eher einen anderen, moderneren Motor.
Soweit ich weiss dürfen ja nur neuere Teile verbaut werden, wenn sie der Sicherheit dienen.

@Design
Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass Audi den mit nem 5 Ender baut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2016)

Sowas war gemeint:
Tradition trifft Moderne - Mechatronik - Qualitat, Perfektion und Leidenschaft


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sowas war gemeint:
> Tradition trifft Moderne - Mechatronik - Qualitat, Perfektion und Leidenschaft



Der kriegt zu 10000% kein H-Kennzeichen, sowas ist in D nicht zulässig.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sowas war gemeint:
> Tradition trifft Moderne - Mechatronik - Qualitat, Perfektion und Leidenschaft


Nur ist der Lightweight angeblich 100% originalgetreu.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2016)

OK, das ist nochmal ein Sonderfall. Ich dachte das wäre was wie der Eagle E-Type. Aber dafür hat man nur die Fahrgestellnummer reserviert gehabt, aber nie ein Auto damit gebaut oder gar darauf zugelassen: Nach deutschen Regeln ebenfalls kein Oldtimer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sowas war gemeint:
> Tradition trifft Moderne - Mechatronik - Qualitat, Perfektion und Leidenschaft


Rofl wie zur Hölle hat der eine Straßenzulassung?  Bremsen braucht keiner oder haben die den Motor auf 150PS elektronisch gedrosselt?  In die Felgen passt nicht mal ansatzweise eine Bremse rein, die nicht aus dem Motorsport kommt und der Leistung stand halten kann.  Rallye Bremsen mit Wasserkühlung wäre die einzige Option aber das gibt auch keine Zulassung.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juni 2016)

Da nehme ich lieber die hier.....
Klassiker mit moderner Technik: 1961 Chevrolet Corvette C1 im ProTouring Style - Auto des Monats -
            AmeriCar - Das Online-Magazine fur US-Car-Fans


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2016)

Also in meinem Fall kann ich mit dem neuen Design ganz gut leben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ach Vtec, da ists mehr Einbildung und Fast Furios Kenntnisse. Soweit ich weiß kickt da gar nix und schon gar nicht vergleichbar mit nem Turbopunch.




Aber irgendwie schwören da vor allem Civic-Fahrer drauf. Klar laufen die mit ihren 160 Ps recht ordentlich, wenn man die bei Laune hält, aber das liegt eher am Gewicht als am VTech, würde ich sagen.

Habe noch nie einen Bmw-Fahrer mit Vanos oder Doppelvanus sagen hören, dass man richtig spürt, wenn man in dem Bereich ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Habe noch nie einen Bmw-Fahrer mit Vanos oder Doppelvanus sagen hören, dass man richtig spürt, wenn man in dem Bereich ist.



So vielleicht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit defekten/verdreckten Magnetventilen merkt man den Bereich recht deutlich, wenn alles i.O. ist der Übergang aber sehr fließend.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Alfa Romeo 4C (Spider), Ford Mustang, Chevrolet Camaro, Corvette C7, F-Type Coupe und Renault Alpine, auch wenn man letzteren nicht kaufen kann und in gewisser Weise auch  Mazda MX5/Fiat 124 Spider, Nissan GT-R, sowie Porsche Cayman sind Autos die besser aussehen.
> 
> Morgans nehme ich mal raus, da die ganz anders aussehen.



Keins davon würde mir besser gefallen (Ami-Kutschen schon gar nicht, in unserer Straße steht jeden Tag ein Mustang, ne schön ist was anderes). Maximal der F-Type, aber der dürfte wesentlich mehr kosten als nen GT86?  
Nene, der sieht schon am sportlichsten aus, dem würde nur nen Turbo noch fehlen 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie schwören da vor allem Civic-Fahrer drauf. Klar laufen die mit ihren 160 Ps recht ordentlich, wenn man die bei Laune hält, aber das liegt eher am Gewicht als am VTech, würde ich sagen.



Worauf sollen sie sonst schwören?  
Da wird etwas overhyped und fertig. In den Foren sind 99% Fahranfänger die sich halt nur nen Civic leisten konnten. Wenn die dann VTEC kicked in yo lesen, glauben sie sie würden die schnellste Karre evaaa fahren und freuen sich wenn sie ein Smart auf der Autobahn abgezogen haben. 
Ich mein, selbst die 110 PS`er dort sind ja der Meinung, das ihr Vtec brüllt und schiebt


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Habe noch nie einen Bmw-Fahrer mit Vanos oder Doppelvanus sagen hören, dass man richtig spürt, wenn man in dem Bereich ist.



Der 8er legt bei ca 4000 oder 4200 nochmal richtig ordentlich nach, auch ohne Vanos. Beim 7er ist die Leistungsentfaltung gleichmässig, da merkt man nichts davon. Ist denke ich mir mal der Kombination aus DoppelVanos und Valvetronic geschuldet. Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her, dass ich einen (Doppel)Vanos gefahren bin, aber ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass da noch was gekickt hat...


----------



## JaniZz (16. Juni 2016)

Ich bin selber Jahre lang Honda gefahren. 

VTEC hört und spürt man sehr wohl. 
VTEC ist einfach nur etwas aggressiver als vanos. 
Wie schon gesagt hat BMW eher einen fließenden Übergang. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NotAnExit (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Warum?
> Gerade Hondas fehlt es massiv an Drehmoment.
> Würde ich niemals einem Turbomotor vorziehen.



Geschmackssache. Wobei ich nix gegen Turbos habe, im Gegenteil. Auch wenn ich nicht in der Viel-PS-Liga mitspiele, unser Daily ist ein Turbo-Benziner und da gefällt mir das von Dir angesprochene Drehmoment. Da setze ich mich rein, fühle mich wie im Wohnzimmer und kann schaltfaul fahren. Und jetzt mache ich mich mal so richtig unbeliebt - es ist der 1.0 Ecoboost Dreizylinder (Drei, Three, Trois, 3) mit geballten 125PS. 

Wenn ich mich in den Honda setze, sitze ich fast am Boden, nutze hohe Drehzahlen und schalte weit öfter. Völlig anders, aber ich mag beides. Nur den Honda eben einen Tacken mehr. Auch mit wahnsinnigen 125PS, aber auf deutlich weniger Masse.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

3 Zylinder mit 1L und 125 PS? 

Da pumpt der Turbo aber ordentlich rein  

Wenn ich überlege, dass der Mii meiner Freundin 75PS hat, ebenfalls 3Zylinder mit 1L. Und das ist ja schon der "große" gibts ja auch noch mit 60PS. Das wären mal knapp ne Verdopplung der PS durch den Turbo 

Vor allem ist noch soo viel Platz im Motorraum, weil der Motor so klein ist beim Mii.  
Eigentlich müsste man da auch noch nen Turbo reinpflanzen


----------



## NotAnExit (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 3 Zylinder mit 1L und 125 PS?



Japp. Wurde aber beim AMS-Dauertest wirklich gut bewertet. 100000km ohne Probleme. Ich war anfangs auch skeptisch, aber wenn man nicht weiß, dass es nur 3 Pötte sind, merkt man es nicht. Der läuft wie ein 4-Zylinder und der Turbo drückt ganz sanft. Wirklich ein sehr angenehmes fahren. Ist das ganz neue Modell, unser Meister/Händler sagte, dass die erste Reihe wohl mal ein Hitzeproblem haben konnte.

Und was den Preis angeht, kann man nicht meckern. Wir hatten vorher auch einen Ford (2006er Focus Turnier), mit dem wir zufrieden waren, den haben wir mit 180000km privat verkauft, für gutes Geld.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 3 Zylinder mit 1L und 125 PS?
> 
> Da pumpt der Turbo aber ordentlich rein




Das ist eine ganz normale Literleistung bei einem Turbobenziner  
In der Literleistungsklasse bewegen sich ja auch schon Diesel.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2016)

Stimmt so halb. Die 2.0L mit 250PS gelten ja durchaus noch als die sehr starken Modelle ihrer Klasse.
Interessant wird immer der Realverbrauch, da hat mich der Focus als Mietwagen nicht besonders beeindruckt.


----------



## NotAnExit (16. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Interessant wird immer der Realverbrauch, da hat mich der Focus als Mietwagen nicht besonders beeindruckt.



Der Papierwert (fünfkommairgendwas) ist natürlich Utopie. Wir haben mit 7,2 angefangen und liegen nun bei 6,8 (nachgerechnet, passt aber auf den BC). Aber wir wohnen im Mittelgebirge und haben rel. viel auf und ab. Meine Frau war gestern dienstlich in Köln, zum ersten Mal mit dem neuen, und war dann rel. schnell bei 6,5.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz normale Literleistung bei einem Turbobenziner
> In der Literleistungsklasse bewegen sich ja auch schon Diesel.



Mag zwar sein, aber ich staune das man so einem schwachen / kleinen Motor so sehr druck mit nem Turbo machen kann, ohne das es Probleme gibt. 
Ich mein der Motor ist gefühlt halb so groß wie meiner und hat auch 125PS (1,4L mit Turbo). 

Das die dicken 2L Motoren gut und gerne so viel Druck abkönnen ist für mich ja durchaus verständlich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Stimmt so halb. Die 2.0L mit 250PS gelten ja durchaus noch als die sehr starken Modelle ihrer Klasse.



Wobei jeder moderne Turbobenziner die Literleistung problemlos stemmen kann. Die heutigen Materialien lassen noch ein gutes Stück mehr als 125PS pro Liter zu.
Gibt ja schon viele 1,6er über 200ps und viele 2l über 250PS.
Sieht man auch gut daran was die Motoren heutzutage schon aushalten. 
Beim Golf 7R z.B. über 600PS aus dem Serienblock und Kopf, das ist schon beachtlich. Der Verschleiß muss sich noch zeigen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mag zwar sein, aber ich staune das man so  einem schwachen / kleinen Motor so sehr druck mit nem Turbo machen kann,  ohne das es Probleme gibt.
> Ich mein der Motor ist gefühlt halb so groß wie meiner und hat auch 125PS (1,4L mit Turbo).
> 
> Das die dicken 2L Motoren gut und gerne so viel Druck abkönnen ist für mich ja durchaus verständlich.
> ...



Warum sollte es bei einem kleineren Motor schwieriger sein als mit einem Großen ?


----------



## NotAnExit (16. Juni 2016)

A-Klasse AMG. 2l Turbo und 360PS.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> A-Klasse AMG. 2l Turbo und 360PS.



Ein nicht so gutes Beispiel. Da hatten gerade die ersten reihenweise Turboschäden


----------



## NotAnExit (16. Juni 2016)

Ok, Einspruch stattgegeben!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Warum sollte es bei einem kleineren Motor schwieriger sein als mit einem Großen ?[/QUOTE]

Weiß nicht, ich gehe davon aus das die kleinen Motoren mit wenig PS nicht für solche "Leistungssteigerungen" ausgelegt sind? 
Ich kenne mich mit der Materie aber auch nicht aus, wenn das nicht so sein sollte, dann muss da wirklich nen Turbo rein  
Warum verkauft dann VW nicht den Up mit 125PS? Platz für nen 2. Motor ist ja vorhanden, also würde auch nen dicker Turbo reinpassen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Warum verkauft dann VW nicht den Up mit 125PS? Platz für nen 2. Motor ist ja vorhanden, also würde auch nen dicker Turbo reinpassen



Der kommt jetzt erst mal mit dem 1.0l TSI und 90PS.


----------



## Cyanthetics (16. Juni 2016)

Unser kleiner 5er BMW E39. (525d)
Hier ein CarPorn: BMW E39 CarPorn - YouTube
Kleine optische Deteils wurden verändert, sowie Keramik Bremse, Magnaflow Auspuffanlage und geänderte Motorsteuerung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

Cyanthetics schrieb:


> Kleine optische Deteils wurden verändert, sowie *Keramik Bremse*, Magnaflow Auspuffanlage und geänderte Motorsteuerung.



Wohl eher Ceramic Beläge und keine Bremse


----------



## aloha84 (16. Juni 2016)

Cyanthetics schrieb:


> Unser kleiner 5er BMW E39. (525d)
> Hier ein CarPorn: BMW E39 CarPorn - YouTube
> Kleine optische Deteils wurden verändert, sowie* Keramik Bremse*, Magnaflow Auspuffanlage und geänderte Motorsteuerung.



Was heißt "Keramik bremse"?
Die Beläge oder wie?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wohl eher Ceramic Beläge und keine Bremse



Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus.^^


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2016)

Cyanthetics schrieb:


> Unser kleiner 5er BMW E39. (525d)
> Hier ein CarPorn: BMW E39 CarPorn - YouTube
> Kleine optische Deteils wurden verändert, sowie Keramik Bremse, Magnaflow Auspuffanlage und geänderte Motorsteuerung.



Magnaflow-Auspuff, bei einem Diesel, finde den Fehler...


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2016)

> Warum verkauft dann VW nicht den Up mit 125PS? Platz für nen 2. Motor  ist ja vorhanden, also würde auch nen dicker Turbo reinpassen



Bei VW gibt's so einige Dinge die man nicht versteht. Warum gibts den Golf Variant nur mit dem unsäglichen 1.4l TSI oder eben Diesel? Warum hört der Passat bei 2 Litern auf? Will man Golfklasse im VW Konzern, aber mit nem anständigen Triebwerk muss man eher zum Seat Leon schauen, wobei der mit dem 1,8 TSI dann schon über 25.000€ kostet und für das Geld kauf ich dann lieber nen Ford-Mondeo oder sowas.

Oder warum hat der Polo WRC kein Allrad?

Der UP ist vllt einfach nicht für hohe Leistungen und Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt, wer weiß....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Warum hört der Passat bei 2 Litern auf?



Wegen dem MQB. 



Lee schrieb:


> Oder warum hat der Polo WRC kein Allrad?



Weil es die Bodengruppe nicht hergegeben hat und weil er den Allrad nicht benötigt.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Magnaflow-Auspuff, bei einem Diesel, finde den Fehler...



Viel schlimmer finde ich das die Karre total dreckig ist bei dem Carporn. 
Aber das Video selber ist sehr schön gemacht, wollte sowas auch immer mal machen. Aber ich habe dafür keine Geduld.


----------



## NotAnExit (16. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich das die Karre total dreckig ist bei dem Carporn.



Porno muss dreckig sein!


----------



## s-icon (16. Juni 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Warum gibts den Golf Variant nur mit dem unsäglichen 1.4l TSI



Stimmt nicht. Wir haben einen Golf Variant mit 2l TSI


----------



## Cyanthetics (16. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wohl eher Ceramic Beläge und keine Bremse



Ja! Ihr wisst ja, was gemeint ist...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Magnaflow-Auspuff, bei einem Diesel, finde den Fehler...



Warum? Was würdest du denn nehmen? Ich bin mit dem Sound total zufrieden. Nicht zu laut, aber tief und kraftvoll!


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Keins davon würde mir besser gefallen (Ami-Kutschen schon gar nicht, in unserer Straße steht jeden Tag ein Mustang, ne schön ist was anderes). Maximal der F-Type, aber der dürfte wesentlich mehr kosten als nen GT86?


Der R liegt knapp 90.000€ drüber, die Basis kostet 65.000€,.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 3 Zylinder mit 1L und 125 PS?
> Da pumpt der Turbo aber ordentlich rein


Der Honda S2000  hat eine Literleistung von 123 PS (2L 247 PS) ohne Turbo, so wirklich beeindruckend sind 125 PS aus einem Liter mit Turbo nicht.



Lee schrieb:


> Bei VW gibt's so einige Dinge die man nicht versteht. Warum gibts den Golf Variant nur mit dem unsäglichen 1.4l TSI oder eben Diesel? Warum hört der Passat bei 2 Litern auf?


Volvo baut auch in den XC90 nur 2 Liter Motoren ein, es braucht wohl einfach nicht mehr davon.



> Oder warum hat der Polo WRC kein Allrad?


Weil die Plattform nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2016)

Bin grade eben nochmal ne A-Klasse mit Zwischengas  Sperre gefahren. Diesmal habe ich mal ganz genau drauf geachtet.

Sobald man die Kupplung über einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit tritt, nimmt der Motor gar kein Gas an, egal wie lange man Gas gibt. Das mit den 2 Sekunden hatte ich gestern wohl nicht richtig mitbekommen weil, ich es wohl nie länger probiert hab.
Man kann also wirklich kilometerlang voll auf dem Gas stehen, ohne das der Motor Gas annimmt.

Immerhin 2 Workarounds habe ich gefunden.

Möglichkeit 1:
Man Kuppelt aus, gibt Vollgas, lässt das Gas komplett los, gibt wieder Vollgas und wartet kurz bis der Motor wieder hochgedreht ist.
Möglichkeit 2:
Man schaltet wie mit einem Oldtimer ohne sync. mit doppelt Kuppeln.  Im eingekuppelten Zustand im Leerlauf nimmt der Motor wieder Gas an. Das geht aber nicht so pralle wie mit einem normalen Auto, weil man wirklich nur im total ausgekuppelten Zustand Gas geben kann.
Yeah 1920er Jahre! Wir müssen wieder doppelt kuppeln! WTF Daimler!

Ne technische Lösung hab ich so auf die schnelle noch nicht gefunden. Eine Codierung wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben.


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2016)

Edit: 

Mal ne Frage: Wenn man die zusätzlichen Ausstattungsoptionen und Motorisierungen mal außen vor lässt, merkt man dann beim Fahren Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Fahrzeugklassen innerhalb eines Herstellers? z.B: Golf zu Passat, A4 zu A6, Focus zu Mondeo, 3er zu 5er usw. Insbesondere was Lautstärke, Federung etc angeht, also halt Comfort. 

Klar wird der A6 mit Luftfederung komfortabler sein als ein A4, aber wenn man mal das nackte Auto nimmt?

Hintergrund: Jetzt ist der nächste Wagen noch einige Jahre in der Zukunft liegend, aber ich frage mich ja schon, ob mein Gedankengang Sinn ergibt. z.B. finde ich den Seat Leon wahnsinnig schön, der würde jedoch ansprechend ausgestattet auch seine knapp 30.000€ kosten und für das Geld bekommt man halt z.B. auch einen Ford Mondeo (zugegeben mit weniger Ausstattung), der ja doch ne Klasse höher angesiedelt ist. Jetzt fährt sich Ford sicher sowieso anders als VW, aber ist ein Mondeo alleine dadurch schon das bessere Auto, weil er eben ein Mittelklassewagen ist? Ich sehe es halt kaum ein für ein Golfklassefahrzeug soviel zu zahlen wie für nen Wagen in Passat-Mondeo-Klasse, nur weil ich gerne Xenon/LED und nen Motor mit mehr als 1.4l Hubraum hätte, was es beim Leon z.B. nur in der größten Ausstattungslinie gibt, während n Mondeo ohne das Zeug gar nicht erst verkauft wird. 




s-icon schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Wir haben einen Golf Variant mit 2l TSI


Grad nochmal nachgesehen, du hast Recht. Den Golf R gibts tatsächlich auch alsVariant für schlappe 43.000€ ohne Extras! Sonst gibts nur noch den Alltrack mit 1,8t für 33.000€ (aber nur mit DSG, deswegen hab ich den vmtl. gar nicht mehr im Kopf und außerdem ohnehin viel zu teuer.) Aber Highline und Comfortline gibts nur mit 1,4.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil es die Bodengruppe nicht hergegeben hat und weil er den Allrad nicht benötigt.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil die Plattform nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.



Der S1 von Audi hat doch auch Quattro, obwohl der auf der selben Plattform basiert? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. 

Wegen benötigen: Wenn man ein Auto schon WRC nennt fände ich es auch angebracht dem wenigstens einen Hauch von Rallye-Car mitzugeben, indem der Wagen Allrad hat. Sonst hätten sie ihn auch einfach Polo R nennen können. Zudem bin ich generell ein großer Fan davon, weils bei Schnee einfach große Vorteile mit sich bringt, gerade im Gebirge. Leider gibts Schnee hierzulande immer seltener


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Der S1 von Audi hat doch auch Quattro, obwohl der auf der selben Plattform basiert? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.



Der Audi S1 kam eine ganze Ecke später auf den Markt.



Lee schrieb:


> Wegen benötigen: Wenn man ein Auto schon WRC nennt fände ich es auch  angebracht dem wenigstens einen Hauch von Rallye-Car mitzugeben, indem  der Wagen Allrad hat. Sonst hätten sie ihn auch einfach Polo R nennen  können. Zudem bin ich generell ein großer Fan davon, weils bei Schnee  einfach große Vorteile mit sich bringt, gerade im Gebirge. Leider gibts  Schnee hierzulande immer seltener



Der wurde R WRC genannt, weil es das homologationsfahrzeug von dem richtigen Polo R WRC ist.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der wurde R WRC genannt, weil es das homologationsfahrzeug von dem richtigen Polo R WRC ist.


Blödsinn, sowas braucht es für die WRC nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Blödsinn, sowas braucht es für die WRC nicht.


Unterschied zwischen VW Polo R WRC und dem World Rally Car: Yin und Yang | STERN.de
Gleich der erste Satz.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2016)

Und wieso haben Citroen, Ford, Hyundia, Mini und Toyota keins?
Außerdem ist für die Aussage der Stern die denkbar schlechteste Quelle, relevant ist das was in den Regel steht und dort steht was anderes.


> Für die Zulassung des Polos als Rallyefahrzeug hat dies jedoch keinen Einfluss, da durch den Bau der geforderten Einheiten [2.500] eines beliebigen Polos die Auflagen des Reglements bereits erfüllt wurden.


VW Polo V – Wikipedia


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Wegen benötigen: Wenn man ein Auto schon WRC nennt fände ich es auch angebracht dem wenigstens einen Hauch von Rallye-Car mitzugeben, indem der Wagen Allrad hat.


Also von mir aus hätte VW dem polo-WRC neben dem allrad auch noch den breit-bau spendieren können.


> Sonst hätten sie ihn auch einfach Polo R nennen können. Zudem bin ich generell ein großer Fan davon, weils bei Schnee einfach große Vorteile mit sich bringt, gerade im Gebirge. Leider gibts Schnee hierzulande immer seltener


Aktuelle allrad-systeme haben aber auch ihre tücken, zuminderst bei VW. Hab den allrad meines caddy`s an einem tag mal testen können, natürlich früh`s auf arbeit bei cm dickem schneematsch. (für mehr hat es letzten winter ja nicht gereicht bei uns) Auf gerader strecke bzw. leichten kurven fährt das ding als wäre es nur feucht. Es zuckt einfach nichts beim fahren und es blinkt auch nichts in der armatur. Das es aber glatt ist hab ich dann beim abbiegen gemerkt, als das auto tendenziell gerade aus wollte und so ein leichtes schieben um die ecke aus richtung antrieb einsetzte. (es ging gefühlt in schüben um die kurve) Daran muß ich mich noch gewöhnen...


turbosnake schrieb:


> Blödsinn, sowas braucht es für die WRC nicht.


Die homologation eines WRC-fahrzeuges muß schon sein, aber dafür tut es der normale polo.
Ohne  homologation kommen eigentlich nur regionale rallyes aus, da die  teilnehmer eh in umgebauten serien-fahrzeugen unterwegs sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das es aber glatt ist hab ich dann beim abbiegen gemerkt, als das auto tendenziell gerade aus wollte und so ein leichtes schieben um die ecke aus richtung antrieb einsetzte. (es ging gefühlt in schüben um die kurve) Daran muß ich mich noch gewöhnen...


So fährt man auch ein Allradauto nicht.  Leichtes Gas geben auf rutschigem Untergrund mit Allrad resultiert immer in Untersteuern.

Entweder man holt mit linksbremsen das Auto aus dem untersteuern, (schwer)
oder man überlenkt kurz und tritt beherzt aufs Gas. (leicht)

Wenn man schon weiß das die Kurve glatt ist von Anfang an langsam anfahren, schnell einlenken und gut aufs Gas. Wenn die Kiste so gar nicht will, kann man auch einen scandinavian flick am Eingang machen, was aber nur bei freier Straße und vorheriger Übung zu empfehlen ist. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil es die Bodengruppe nicht hergegeben hat und weil er den Allrad nicht benötigt.


Ein "WRC" Auto braucht keinen Allrad... ...hmmmmmmm WRC Gleichmäßigkeitsprüfung?  Die Straßenversion ist echt affig ohne Allrad. Ich bin ja auch schon Polo 6R mit FWD und neuS1 gefahren und den Allrad hat er auf jeden Fall nötig.


----------



## tubedrug (16. Juni 2016)

Am Wochenende wieder mit Allrad und Untersetzung unterwegs
gewesen. Wir hatten Spaß 
Hier das Video : Toyota Hilux Offroad 2016 | Alan Walker - Fade - YouTube


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein "WRC" Auto braucht keinen Allrad... ...hmmmmmmm WRC Gleichmäßigkeitsprüfung?  Die Straßenversion ist echt affig ohne Allrad. Ich bin ja auch schon Polo 6R mit FWD und neuS1 gefahren und den Allrad hat er auf jeden Fall nötig.


Es gibt Rallye Raid Autos ohne Allradantrieb, aber in der WRC haben alle einen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein "WRC" Auto braucht keinen Allrad... ...hmmmmmmm WRC Gleichmäßigkeitsprüfung?  Die Straßenversion ist echt affig ohne Allrad. Ich bin ja auch schon Polo 6R mit FWD und neuS1 gefahren und den Allrad hat er auf jeden Fall nötig.



Zum Glück hat der keinen Allrad. Sonst wäre der noch so sackschwer wie der S1 
Sieht man da auch ganz gut, der S1 ist Rundenzeitenmäßig immer langsamer als ein Golf 7 GTI P.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Honda S2000  hat eine Literleistung von 123 PS (2L 247 PS) ohne Turbo, so wirklich beeindruckend sind 125 PS aus einem Liter mit Turbo nicht.
> .



Das ist auch ein Hochdrehzahlmotor, was komplett anderes. Zumal angeblich kaum ein S2000 auch die angegebene Leistung hat.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2016)

Dann nimm einen Ferrari 458 Speciale.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich das die Karre total dreckig ist bei dem Carporn.
> Aber das Video selber ist sehr schön gemacht, wollte sowas auch immer mal machen. Aber ich habe dafür keine Geduld.



Ich finde das Video anstrengend, irgendwie so abgehackt und keine Übergänge, nicht "aus einem Guss".



Cyanthetics schrieb:


> Warum? Was würdest du denn nehmen? Ich bin mit dem Sound total zufrieden. Nicht zu laut, aber tief und kraftvoll!



Ich hätte keinen Diesel genommen...


----------



## Cyanthetics (16. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich hätte keinen Diesel genommen...


Ist in meinen Augen Ansichtssache...
Haben das Auto günstig von ´nem guten Freund.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Wenn man die zusätzlichen Ausstattungsoptionen und Motorisierungen mal außen vor lässt, merkt man dann beim Fahren Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Fahrzeugklassen innerhalb eines Herstellers? z.B: Golf zu Passat, A4 zu A6, Focus zu Mondeo, 3er zu 5er usw. Insbesondere was Lautstärke, Federung etc angeht, also halt Comfort.


Ja, ist ein Unterschied. Was als Stadtauto ausgelegt ist wird ganz andes gedämmt und abgestimmt als ein Reisefahrzeug. Auch innerhalb eines Herstellers.
Und wie immer hilft Probefahren.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich hätte keinen Diesel genommen...



Ich hätte keinen BMW genommen...


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juni 2016)

Boah ich bin gerade mal durch den Auto Thread im Luxx geflogen. Ist das da irgendwie 'ne Unterschichten Versammlung oder was ist da los? Die schreiben und gehen sich ja an wie die letzten Pfosten.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hätte keinen BMW genommen...



Sehe ich mittlerweile auch so. Finde die Deutschen echt langweilig bzw. ist einfach nix besonderes mehr. 3er und 5er steht an jeder Ampel 3 Mal und selbst 7er siehst schon sehr oft. Geteilt von 5 arabischen Familien. ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So fährt man auch ein Allradauto nicht.  Leichtes Gas geben auf rutschigem Untergrund mit Allrad resultiert immer in Untersteuern.


Gas weg nehmen aber auch... (was anderes macht das auto dann auch nicht)


> Entweder man holt mit linksbremsen das Auto aus dem untersteuern, (schwer)


Aber nicht mit meinem linken fuß. Der ist auf kupplung geeicht. 


> oder man überlenkt kurz *und tritt beherzt aufs Gas*. (leicht)


Dann passiert bei meinem caddy ungefähr das selbe wie bei dir zuletzt in der a-klasse beim zwischengas geben...
...irgendwie nichts.  
Allerdings hatte ich das ASR noch an (was anderes macht die ESP-taste nicht aus ) und ich weiß (noch) nicht was passiert, wenn es aus ist. Kann sein das er dann wieder gas annimmt. Allerdings ist das doof, wenn in dem abzweig der landstraße eine verkehrsinsel ist.  (thüringen halt)


> Wenn man schon weiß das die Kurve glatt ist von Anfang an langsam anfahren, schnell einlenken und gut aufs Gas.


Sorry, bin bei glätte noch auf fronttrieb eingestellt. Der sagt einem schon auf der geraden ob es glatt ist oder nicht. Mit allrad und 122 ps merkt man das erst in der kurve wobei ich auch sagen muß, erst jetzt (ca. 7000 km) geht die charakteristik des eu6-motors so langsam richtung diesel. Vorher hätte man es auch für einen benziner halten können. (unten rum nix und ab 2700 upm bis ca. 3600 upm maximale leistung-> danach spürbar abfallend, er war im innenraum quasi nicht zu  hören und soff regelrecht)


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Boah ich bin gerade mal durch den Auto Thread im Luxx geflogen. Ist das da irgendwie 'ne Unterschichten Versammlung oder was ist da los? Die schreiben und gehen sich ja an wie die letzten Pfosten.



Das siehst du völlig falsch, der harte Kerl mag sich. Nur Frischlinge werden nicht geduldet und man versucht bei jeder Möglichkeit ihn zu demütigen. Desweiteren ist dort ein Auto nur dann gut, wenn das Stammpersonal es besitzt. Alles andere ist meistens Schrott, Pfusch, Proletten Karre oder sponsort bei Santander Bank.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2016)

Wird ja immer schlimmer dort......


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Honda CRX – Wikipedia -> man achte auf die Gewichtsangabe beim Typ AF/AS , aus zwei davon baut man heute 1 Auto....


Ich hatte früher auch einen 92er ED9 👍
Bisl aufgemöbelt war das Ding Genial😎 Hätte den nie Verkaufen dürfen😞
Hatte auch eine schöne Mohr Auspuffanlage drunter ( 4x90mm) 
Kat ist direkt rausgeflogen...schönen offenen KN Luftfilter direkt an der Einspritzanlage Anlage...Schöne 9x 16 Norbert druppe usw....war ein Hingucker 😊

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dsdenni (17. Juni 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher auch einen 92er ED9 👍
> Bisl aufgemöbelt war das Ding Genial😎 Hätte den nie Verkaufen dürfen😞
> Hatte auch eine schöne Mohr Auspuffanlage drunter ( 4x90mm)
> Kat ist direkt rausgeflogen...schönen offenen KN Luftfilter direkt an der Einspritzanlage Anlage...Schöne 9x 16 Norbert druppe usw....war ein Hingucker 😊
> ...


Der muss schönen Klang bei Vollpin gehabt haben [emoji5]


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Juni 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Der muss schönen Klang bei Vollpin gehabt haben [emoji5]


Der Klang einfach Geil 👍

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat der keinen Allrad. Sonst wäre der noch so sackschwer wie der S1
> Sieht man da auch ganz gut, der S1 ist Rundenzeitenmäßig immer langsamer als ein Golf 7 GTI P.



Weil die 60kg für den Allrad ja auch so unglaublich viel machen.  Übrigens ist der Golf schwerer als der neuS1 mit Allrad.  Fail. 
Woran das mit der Rundenzeit wohl liegt... Und schneller ist der auch nur wenn es trocken ist.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gas weg nehmen aber auch... (was anderes macht das auto dann auch nicht)
> 
> Aber nicht mit meinem linken fuß. Der ist auf kupplung geeicht.
> 
> ...


Musste mal diesen ganzen Fahrhilfen Kram ausmachen, dann kann man ein Allrad Fahrzeug auch Artgerecht bewegen.  ASR bringt dir im Schnee mit Allrad eh nichts, weil alle 4 Räder gleichzeitig durchdrehen. Bei Bedarf nimmt man dann den "geeichten Kupplungsfuß" und bringt ihm auf dem mittleren Pedal die Lastverteilung VA <-> HA bei. 

Könnte durchaus sein das er linksbremsen nicht mag und dann die Leistung wegnimmt, das machen heute leider viele Autos.  Da kann man dann nur die Bremse minimal drücken das das Bremslicht angeht, einmal vom Gas und wieder rauf. Dann sollte das gehen.

Allrad immer auf Zug fahren bei Schnee und nicht wie auf trockener Straße durch Gas wegnehmen der Heck eindrehen. Das mag ein Allrad auf Schnee gar nicht... ...und es klappt auch nicht so gut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Musste mal diesen ganzen Fahrhilfen Kram ausmachen, dann kann man ein Allrad Fahrzeug auch Artgerecht bewegen.


Also komplett bekommt man die fahrhilfen eh nicht aus... ESP läuft einfach immer.


> ASR bringt dir im Schnee mit Allrad eh nichts, weil alle 4 Räder gleichzeitig durchdrehen.


Irgendwie hab ich noch zweifel, das bei meinem auto alle räder gleichzeitig durchdrehen. Entweder es sind nur 2 oder die bremsen werden von der elektronik verschlissen. Für alles andere bräuchte man echte sperren und die gibt es bei VW, soweit ich weiß, seit dem ableben des syncro nicht mehr. 


> Bei Bedarf nimmt man dann den "geeichten Kupplungsfuß" und bringt ihm auf dem mittleren Pedal die Lastverteilung VA <-> HA bei.


Dann setze bitte, wenn es das nächste mal eigentlich winter sein soll, deinen feder-hut auf und vollführe einen schnee-tanz. Die darauf hin, hoffentlich, entstehenden schnee-wolken schickst du dann bitte in meine richtung. Dann kann ich auch anfangen meinen linken fuß um zu gewöhnen. 


> Könnte durchaus sein das er linksbremsen nicht mag und dann die Leistung wegnimmt, das machen heute leider viele Autos.  Da kann man dann nur die Bremse minimal drücken das das Bremslicht angeht, einmal vom Gas und wieder rauf. Dann sollte das gehen.
> Allrad immer auf Zug fahren bei Schnee und nicht wie auf trockener Straße durch Gas wegnehmen der Heck eindrehen. Das mag ein Allrad auf Schnee gar nicht... ...und es klappt auch nicht so gut.


Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts so richtig ausprobieren können, hab die kiste ja erst seit februar.  Nur soviel, auf schneematsch fährt der caddy wie mein passat davor auf nässe und bei nässe merkt man nichtmal, das es nass ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil die 60kg für den Allrad ja auch so unglaublich viel machen.  Übrigens ist der Golf schwerer als der neuS1 mit Allrad.  Fail.
> Woran das mit der Rundenzeit wohl liegt... Und schneller ist der auch nur wenn es trocken ist.




Nee, der Golf ist etwa 10Kg leichter  Als Sportback sind's etwas über 30Kg zugunsten des GTI.
Und selbst bei Nässe wird der S1 dem GTI nicht wegfahren, außer auf einem sehr engen Kurs.
Auf der NoS ist der S1 ganze 12sek langsamer als der GTI 
Hockenheim ist es immer noch eine knappe Sekunde, obwohl dort der Allrad normal helfen sollte.
(Reifen identisch)


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, der Golf ist etwa 10Kg leichter  Als Sportback sind's etwas über 30Kg zugunsten des GTI.
> Und selbst bei Nässe wird der S1 dem GTI nicht wegfahren, außer auf einem sehr engen Kurs.
> Auf der NoS ist der S1 ganze 12sek langsamer als der GTI
> Hockenheim ist es immer noch eine knappe Sekunde, obwohl dort der Allrad normal helfen sollte.
> (Reifen identisch)



volkswagen.de


> Leergewicht min.           1.402 kg



audi.de


> Leergewicht * 1390 kg



Hmmmm..... Mann muss auch nicht den Glof als 2 Türer mit dem Audi als 4 Türer vergleichen...
Ja bei Nässe wird der schneller sein.  Vorrausgesetzt da sitzt der passende Fahrer drin.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also komplett bekommt man die fahrhilfen eh nicht aus... ESP läuft einfach immer.
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich noch zweifel, das bei meinem auto alle räder  gleichzeitig durchdrehen. Entweder es sind nur 2 oder die bremsen werden  von der elektronik verschlissen. Für alles andere bräuchte man echte  sperren und die gibt es bei VW, soweit ich weiß, seit dem ableben des  syncro nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Das ist schlecht wenn das ESP immer an ist.  Bleibt es auch an wenn man lange gedrückt hält?
Also ich habe es bis jetzt bei jedem Allradsystem geschafft im Schnee alle 4 gleichzeitig am drehen zu halten.  Das sollte auch beim Caddy kein Thema sein. Immer anständig aufs Gas, dann bleibt der Schlupf an allen 4 Rädern erhalten.
Einen Schneetanz habe ich schon gemacht, mal schaun ob es was gebracht hat. Zur Not kann man auch erst auf Schotter üben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> volkswagen.de
> 
> 
> audi.de
> ...



Du hast beim Golf das Gewicht mit DSG genommen 
Mit Handschaltung siehe meine Angabe.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist schlecht wenn das ESP immer an ist.  Bleibt es auch an wenn man lange gedrückt hält?


Ich sage es mal so, es meldet sich nicht ab. Nur das ASR und der front-assist vermelden, das sie dann mal aus sind. Was das ESP macht und ob es vieleicht doch dazu über geht etwas weniger konservativ zu regeln... ich weiß es nicht. Der verkäufer meinte jedenfalls schon, das das ESP nicht mehr aus geht.  (das wird wohl auch fast überall das gleiche sein)


> Also ich habe es bis jetzt bei jedem Allradsystem geschafft im Schnee alle 4 gleichzeitig am drehen zu halten.  Das sollte auch beim Caddy kein Thema sein.


Auch bei einem mercedes? Die sagen wenigstens gleich, das alles über bremseingriffe geht, während VW in den videos nur kreise anzeigt die größer bzw. kleiner werden und für die kraftverteilung auf die jeweiligen räder stehen.


> Einen Schneetanz habe ich schon gemacht, mal schaun ob es was gebracht hat.


Wenn ich mein WZ fertig und wieder eingeräumt habe, muß ich auch mal nach meinem feder-hut suchen+ schnee-tanz vollführen. Dann muß es doch was werden. 


> Zur Not kann man auch erst auf Schotter üben.


Weiß nicht, was die hiesige landwirtschaftliche produktionsgenossenschaft dazu sagt, wenn ich den schotter vom weg auf`s feld um verteile.  Heege ja derzeit die hoffnung, das sie mich in teterow (in 2 wochen) mal den bergring vor der rallye abfahren lassen. Streckenbesichtigung ftw.


----------



## Zoon (18. Juni 2016)

ESP komplett aus geht bei VW nur bei den R Modellen und GTI Clubsport. Wenn  du beim Caddy ESP Off drückst ist maximal das ASR aus (und das auch bis maximal Tempo 50 danach ists wieder komplett an) um auf rutschigen untergrund besser mit Hilfe des Allrads anfahren zu  können und die Eingriffsschwelle des ESP ist etwas hoch gesetzt, lässt etwas mehr "Bewegung" zu bis es eingreift.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Juni 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Wenn  du beim Caddy ESP Off drückst ist maximal das ASR aus *(und das auch bis maximal Tempo 50 danach ists wieder komplett an*)...


Dann aber ohne rückmeldung und er macht einem weiter weis, das noch alles aus ist. Und wie gesagt, der front-assist geht auch mit aus-> konnte dann zumindest keine gefährlichen eingriffe in den straßenverkehr von dieser seite mehr feststellen.


> ...um auf rutschigen untergrund besser mit Hilfe des Allrads anfahren zu  können und die Eingriffsschwelle des ESP ist etwas hoch gesetzt, lässt etwas mehr "Bewegung" zu bis es eingreift.


Also ASR ist schon beim front-antrieb komplett sinnfrei, aber beim allrad erst...


----------



## HordyH (18. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun ist sie offiziell da.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. Juni 2016)

War heute seit langem mal wieder bei einer Ausfahrt mit bei, Wetter hat gepasst, Stimmung war gut!


----------



## Zoon (19. Juni 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ASR ist schon beim front-antrieb komplett sinnfrei, aber beim allrad erst...



Die Standard VWs müssen halt massen(Dau)kompatibel sein. Deswegen die merkwürdige Belegung der ESP Off Taste. Evtl findest ja nen Tuner der das rauscodieren kann (bei Opel /  GM gehts z.B.: EDS macht das dann ist die Sport Taste wirklich Sport ESP richtig Off + anderes Mapping   )


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Juni 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> War heute seit langem mal wieder bei einer Ausfahrt mit bei, Wetter hat gepasst, Stimmung war gut!



Der DC2 ist deiner?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. Juni 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Der DC2 ist deiner?



Mir gehört die s14 zenki, bei dem einen Bild ganz hinten, beim anderen ganz vorne zu sehen.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2016)

Bin heute auch endlich mal dazu gekommen paar Bilder (mit dem Handy) zu machen. Eigentlich gefallen mir nur 3 Stück... bin jetzt insgesamt 600 Kilometer mit dem Motor gefahren (max 0.5bar Ladedruck) und kann bald endlich wieder mit vollem Ladedruck fahren.  Heute hat mir eine Bekannte auch endlich ihre S15 die sie im Winter aufgebaut gezeigt... schickes Teil.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Auch bei einem mercedes? Die sagen wenigstens gleich, das alles über bremseingriffe geht, während VW in den videos nur kreise anzeigt die größer bzw. kleiner werden und für die kraftverteilung auf die jeweiligen räder stehen.


Ja, bei Schnee ist das kein Problem. Auf losem Untergrund bei fahrendem Auto hat man an fast allen Räder gleich viel Traktion. Auf Untergrund mit mehr mehr Grip sieht es schon wieder anders aus. Auf Schnee ändert sich die Lastverteilung durch Fliehkraft im Kurven ja nur minimal.


----------



## NotAnExit (20. Juni 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Mir gehört die s14 zenki, bei dem einen Bild ganz hinten, beim anderen ganz vorne zu sehen.



Auch schick! 

Del Sols im Rudel, am Brünnchen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

Ich merke immer wieder, wie schrecklich ich doch orange Blinker finde.


----------



## NotAnExit (20. Juni 2016)

Dat gehört so.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

Ist trotzdem hässlich.


----------



## NotAnExit (20. Juni 2016)

Geschmackssache. Für die Rückleuchten, welche auch gelbe Blinker haben, gibts keine Alternative. Also habe ich die Blinker in diesen Look eingebunden. 

Gibt da viel hässlicheres. GFK, Haubenspaltmass absichtlich angeboben , Sturz wie blöd, Frittentheke, Lugnuts die 5cm raus stehen, neonfarbige Felgen...


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2016)

Ich gehe halt vom originalen Auto aus.
Das Schlimme dabei ist, dass Orange meine Lieblingsfarbe ist.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juni 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Geschmackssache.





NotAnExit schrieb:


> Gibt da viel hässlicheres. GFK, Haubenspaltmass absichtlich angeboben , Sturz wie blöd, Frittentheke, Lugnuts die 5cm raus stehen, neonfarbige Felgen...



Merkst du selber oder?


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bin heute auch endlich mal dazu gekommen paar Bilder (mit dem Handy) zu machen. Eigentlich gefallen mir nur 3 Stück... bin jetzt insgesamt 600 Kilometer mit dem Motor gefahren (max 0.5bar Ladedruck) und kann bald endlich wieder mit vollem Ladedruck fahren.  Heute hat mir eine Bekannte auch endlich ihre S15 die sie im Winter aufgebaut gezeigt... schickes Teil.



Ich finde deinen Subi so unglaublich geil. Denke mit einer etwas dezenteren Tröte würde der noch mehr wirken. Geschmackssache. Was muss man für deinen Subi denn so hinlegen? Kenne mich bei den Fahrzeugen nicht wirklich aus. Könnte mir aber schon vorstellen irgendwann mal einen aus Spaß zu fahren. Einen Evo finde ich auch mega.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juni 2016)

Die Tröte gehört da irgendwie dran wie an jeden Japaner... aber auch das ist halt immer Geschmackssache genau wie mit dem Heckspoiler. Die einen finden die kleinen besser weil dezenter, die anderen finden einen Mittelweg am besten und die letzte Fraktion (dazu gehöre auch ich) finden das der einzig echte Spoiler eben der große ist. 

Der Anschaffungspreis ist ansich gar nicht so hoch, für einen guten WRX legst du ca 7000Euro hin, für einen guten WRX STi legst du ca 10000Euro hin. Wenn es ein Rechtslenker sein darf dann kannst du noch mal ca 1000Euro abziehen. Die Unterhaltungskosten sind aber nicht von schlechten Eltern. Bei Spaß bist du mit 20L Super Plus dabei, Service mit Zahnriemen usw (alle 48 Monate) bist du mit 1000Euro Material dabei. Größtes Manko meiner Meinung nach ist, dass man ein Ersatzgetriebe und einen Ersatzmotor mit einplanen muss.


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Juni 2016)

Wollte am Freitag zur Arbeit fahren. Dabei festgestellt das sich Wasser im Fußraum befindet und der Motor auch nicht mehr startet. Na toll. 
Adac gerufen, welcher dann festgestellt hat das sowohl Lichtmaschine als auch vorderes Motorsteuergerät (und ein paar andere Kleinteile) kaputt sind...

Am vorherigen Mittwoch hatte es so stark geregnet, dass wohl Wasser ins Auto gelaufen ist. Stand leider auf bem Parkplatz in einer Senke, man sieht auch richtig bis wo das Wasser stand (höher als Auspuffrohr). Tja, hab heute die Nachricht von der Werkstatt bekommen, dass da wohl wirklich nix zu machen ist, außer ich nehme viiiiel Geld in die Hand 

Hatte gehofft das man das Steuergerät trocknen kann und es vielleicht noch funzt. Naja, Versicherung zahlt wohl nen Teil, mal sehen was deren Gutachter sagt. Solang ist wieder Bahnfahren angesagt 

Rip mein Auto


----------



## NotAnExit (21. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Merkst du selber oder?



Ja natürlich. Genau das war doch meine Intention. Für meinen Geschmack sind die Blinker top, aber das von mir genannte geht für mich gar nicht. Jedem das seine. Wäre ich verbohrt, hätte ich auf Kritik an den Blinkern ganz anders reagiert.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Wollte am Freitag zur Arbeit fahren. Dabei festgestellt das sich Wasser im Fußraum befindet und der Motor auch nicht mehr startet. Na toll.
> Adac gerufen, welcher dann festgestellt hat das sowohl Lichtmaschine als auch vorderes Motorsteuergerät (und ein paar andere Kleinteile) kaputt sind...
> 
> Am vorherigen Mittwoch hatte es so stark geregnet, dass wohl Wasser ins Auto gelaufen ist. Stand leider auf bem Parkplatz in einer Senke, man sieht auch richtig bis wo das Wasser stand (höher als Auspuffrohr). Tja, hab heute die Nachricht von der Werkstatt bekommen, dass da wohl wirklich nix zu machen ist, außer ich nehme viiiiel Geld in die Hand
> ...


Verdammt nochmal :c

Welches Auto war es denn? 

Hoffentlich bekommst du genug von der Versicherung bezahlt


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Juni 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Verdammt nochmal :c
> 
> Welches Auto war es denn?
> 
> Hoffentlich bekommst du genug von der Versicherung bezahlt


Ja, das ist vor allem deshalb sehr ärgerlich weil das Auto grad erst abbezahlt ist... hatte das Auto meiner Großtante abgekauft, bei ihr stands eh nur in der Garage da sie schon viel zu alt zum fahren ist. Das Auto ist ein MB C200 Kompressor, BJ 2001, keine 150k kilometer gelaufen[emoji21]


----------



## Zeiss (21. Juni 2016)

Na für den kriegst Du doch problemlos ein Motorsteuergerät bei eBay...


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Na für den kriegst Du doch problemlos ein Motorsteuergerät bei eBay...


Ja allerdings, aber ich hab 0 plan von Autokram...das Teil muss doch auch irgendwie programmiert / kalibriert werden? Das müsste wohl MB machen, ka ob ne standardwerkstatt das kann. Ich hab noch keine genau Liste was alles hinüber ist, aber Batterie und LM hats wohl auch erwischt. Das alles zu tauschen wird denk ich mal teurer als erst mal nen Kleinwagen günstig zu schießen und später dann was anständiges, wenn genügend Geld da ist.

Da ich leider am Auto wenig mehr kann als ne Sicherung zu wechseln oder ein Radio aus-/ einzubauen, trau ich mir da eher nicht zu irgendwas selbst zu machen.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Juni 2016)

Okay, dann wird es schwierig...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Wollte am Freitag zur Arbeit fahren. Dabei festgestellt das sich Wasser im Fußraum befindet und der Motor auch nicht mehr startet. Na toll.
> Adac gerufen, welcher dann festgestellt hat das sowohl Lichtmaschine als auch vorderes Motorsteuergerät (und ein paar andere Kleinteile) kaputt sind...
> 
> Am vorherigen Mittwoch hatte es so stark geregnet, dass wohl Wasser ins Auto gelaufen ist. Stand leider auf bem Parkplatz in einer Senke, man sieht auch richtig bis wo das Wasser stand (höher als Auspuffrohr). Tja, hab heute die Nachricht von der Werkstatt bekommen, dass da wohl wirklich nix zu machen ist, außer ich nehme viiiiel Geld in die Hand
> ...


Ganz sicher das Generator und MSG defekt sind?
Nen normaler 0815 Generator sollte kein problem damit haben unter Wasser zu arbeiten.
Das MSG sitzt im Steuergerätekasten in etwa knapp unterhalb der Höhe des Spiegels. Ist der bis zu den Spiegeln abgesoffen?
Hört sich stark danach an das das SAM abgesoffen ist und deswegen keine Spannungsversorgung am MSG ist und der LIN Bus zum Generator logischer weise auch ohne Funktion. Wasserschaden am MSG kann ich mir schwer vorstellen weil die Stecker 100% dicht sind und das sehr hoch im Auto eingebaut ist.

Wenn nur das SAM abgesoffen ist, dann ist das keine große Sache.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Na für den kriegst Du doch problemlos ein Motorsteuergerät bei eBay...


Kann man dann gut als Briefbeschwerer nehmen, weil es permanent mit dem Fahrberechtigungssystem des Autos verriegelt ist, aus dem es ausgebaut wurde.


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Juni 2016)

Ok, ich versteh kein Wort von dem was du da schreibst xD

Also, laut Werkstatt wurde definitiv ein Generatordefekt angezeigt. Der Adac meinte, das aufgrund des starken Regens der Wasserkasten(?) vollgelaufen sei, bzw irgendwie verstopft und dann übergelaufen und somit das msg hinüber wäre. 

Ja, das SAM ist auf jeden Fall abgesoffen. Das ist doch irgendein Steuerdings für die Elektronik, also Beleuchtung, Scheibenwischer, diverse Sensoren etc.?


----------



## Seeefe (21. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kann man dann gut als Briefbeschwerer nehmen, weil es permanent mit dem Fahrberechtigungssystem des Autos verriegelt ist, aus dem es ausgebaut wurde.



Oder man strengt sich eben bisschen an und es läuft  Keine Ahnung wie es geht, aber der Ostblock weiß sich da schon zu helfen


----------



## Zeiss (21. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kann man dann gut als Briefbeschwerer nehmen,  weil es permanent mit dem Fahrberechtigungssystem des Autos verriegelt  ist, aus dem es ausgebaut wurde.



Aber sicher doch.......... Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe........ 

Stimmt, Du klopst ja auch ein Steuergerät in die Tonne, wenn der BootLoader im Eimer ist....


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2016)

War das nicht die moderne Berufsbezeichnung eines KFZ Mechanikers: Teiletauscher?


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War das nicht die moderne Berufsbezeichnung eines KFZ Mechanikers: Teiletauscher?


Kommt davor nicht: Diagnosestecker-stecker?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2016)

Stimmt, mein Fehler.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch.......... Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe........
> 
> Stimmt, Du klopst ja auch ein Steuergerät in die Tonne, wenn der BootLoader im Eimer ist....



Ja türlich du kannst es aufbrechen, den ROM Chip für die Fahrberechtigung freifräsen, dann einen neuen unbespielten ROM Chip per Reflow auflöten und die gesammte Software außer den Bootloader wieder aus dem Flash Speicher werfen. Nichts einfacher als das.  Neues MSG kostet 1000€, das Alte reparieren kostet 20000€. Lohnt ja richtig. 

Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich das Steuergerät per CAN anspreche, wenn kein Bootloader drauf ist, dann mache ich diese Methode gerne.  Aufbrechen und über die internen Anschlüsse da wieder was drauf spielen ist keine Option.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Oder man strengt sich eben bisschen an und es läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die klauen heuzutage lieber die Schlüssel von den Autos, weil es technisch viel einfacher ist. 




Jimiblu schrieb:


> Ok, ich versteh kein Wort von dem was du da schreibst xD
> 
> Also, laut Werkstatt wurde definitiv ein Generatordefekt angezeigt. Der  Adac meinte, das aufgrund des starken Regens der Wasserkasten(?)  vollgelaufen sei, bzw irgendwie verstopft und dann übergelaufen und  somit das msg hinüber wäre.
> 
> Ja, das SAM ist auf jeden Fall abgesoffen. Das ist doch irgendein  Steuerdings für die Elektronik, also Beleuchtung, Scheibenwischer,  diverse Sensoren etc.?


Och auf den Generator würde ich erstmal nix geben. Wenn ein Steuergerät voll mit Wasser ist, dann bekommt man lauter lustige Fehler.
Das mit dem Wasserkasten kann natürlich sein. War der immer bei Daimler zur Wartung? Da ist das reinigen der Wasserabläufe mit in der Wartung enthalten. Viele freie Buden nehmen das nicht so genau und dann säuft irgendwann die Kiste ab.  Wenn du unter Bäumen parkst, dann sollte man das sowieso jede Woche selber machen.

Das SAM(Signalerfass- und Ansteuermodul) ist quasi für Spannungsversorgung von allen möglichen Komponenten zuständig.(in deinem Auto gibt es 2 davon) Wenn das kaputt ist, würde ich damit auf jeden Fall anfangen. Dann kann man sehen was wirklich alles kaputt ist. Das Motorsteuergerät gut trocknen, das überlebt ein bischen Wasser meistens, weil die Platine dünn übergossen ist. Da entsteht nicht sofort ein Kurzschluss.
So ein SAM kostet nicht die Welt und ist flott eingebaut.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die Tröte gehört da irgendwie dran wie an jeden Japaner... aber auch das ist halt immer Geschmackssache genau wie mit dem Heckspoiler. Die einen finden die kleinen besser weil dezenter, die anderen finden einen Mittelweg am besten und die letzte Fraktion (dazu gehöre auch ich) finden das der einzig echte Spoiler eben der große ist.
> 
> Der Anschaffungspreis ist ansich gar nicht so hoch, für einen guten WRX legst du ca 7000Euro hin, für einen guten WRX STi legst du ca 10000Euro hin. Wenn es ein Rechtslenker sein darf dann kannst du noch mal ca 1000Euro abziehen. Die Unterhaltungskosten sind aber nicht von schlechten Eltern. Bei Spaß bist du mit 20L Super Plus dabei, Service mit Zahnriemen usw (alle 48 Monate) bist du mit 1000Euro Material dabei. Größtes Manko meiner Meinung nach ist, dass man ein Ersatzgetriebe und einen Ersatzmotor mit einplanen muss.



Ok, danke für den Überblick. Ersatzgetriebe und -Motor ist ja schon hart.  :/


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Juni 2016)

@TheBadFrag:
ja der war eig immer bei daimler zu inspektion etc pp... Ich warte erst mal ab was die Werkstatt nun am Ende sagt und dann schau ich mal weiter. Danke für die Infos zum SAM


----------



## Zeiss (21. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War das nicht die moderne Berufsbezeichnung eines KFZ Mechanikers: Teiletauscher?



 Genau das.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja türlich du kannst es aufbrechen, den ROM  Chip für die Fahrberechtigung freifräsen, dann einen neuen unbespielten  ROM Chip per Reflow auflöten und die gesammte Software außer den  Bootloader wieder aus dem Flash Speicher werfen. Nichts einfacher als  das.  Neues MSG kostet 1000€, das Alte reparieren kostet 20000€. Lohnt ja richtig.
> 
> Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich das Steuergerät per CAN anspreche, wenn kein  Bootloader drauf ist, dann mache ich diese Methode gerne.  Aufbrechen und über die internen Anschlüsse da wieder was drauf spielen ist keine Option



Tja, das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Dir und mir. Du kannst nur das, was Benz "zulässt", was Du können muss... 

Wir  hatten mal ein Infotainment-Versuchsaufbau aus der (glaube ich)  E-Klasse. Benz sagte "Command kennt das Fahrzeug und das Fahrzeug kennt  das Command, ohne Schlüssel und Schloss geht da gar nichts". Jö, zwei oder  drei Abende später lief das Zeug ausserhalb vom Fahrzeug, ohne den  Schlüssel und Schloss...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2016)

Ja das läuft auch außerhalb des Fahrzeuges... ...mit einer kleinen Hintertür, die ich nicht verrate.  Die erste Zeit geht das ganz gut. Danach steht das Auto wieder bei uns. Wir hatten ein paar Leute, die geklaute Comands eingebaut hatten. Ging auch erst ganz gut und dann stand die Kiste bei uns. Wie, was warum da dann passiert, da werde ich mich nicht zu äußern, das ist nämlich sehr schön gemacht von Daimler. 

Wenn du mir einen schlüssigen Weg beschreibst, wie ich ein MSG für unter 1000€ wieder an ein anderes Fahrzeug angelernt bekomme, dann immer her damit.


----------



## Jimiblu (27. Juni 2016)

Aaaaalso, so wies aussieht ist der W203 tatsächlich hinüber. Das MSG ist definitiv tot, das hat mir Daimler bestätigt. Naja. Zeit für was Neues 

Hab also mal ein bisschen im Freundeskreis rumgefragt und bei den örtlichen Autohäusern / Gebrauchten gesucht. 3 in Frage kommende Autos gefunden: Mercedes M Klasse von 2005. War meiner Freundin zu groß, mir gefiel das Ding weil so schön viel reinpasst. Nun gut, weitergesucht und siehe da: ein X3 von 2007 ( oder 2006  ) für knapp 4000€ von Privat zu vk. Super Ausstattung, 65000km Laufleistung. Leider war ein anderer Interessent schneller  Außerdem noch nen Seat Leon, aber da war leider zu wenig VB beim Preis.

Jetzt grad hat mein Schwiegervater eine A-Klasse aufgetrieben (auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis): BJ 2006, Omma Auto, 50000km auf der Uhr, scheckheftgepfl., TÜV vor nem halben Jahr, Navi etc alles an Bord. Motorisierung...keine Ahnung, aber bei knappen 3000€ kann ich wohl nicht meckern. Ab Mittwoch werd ich dann wohl in dem Ding rumgurken, ick freu mir


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2016)

Und nicht wieder volllaufen lassen.


----------



## Jimiblu (27. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und nicht wieder volllaufen lassen.


Hehe ne erst ma nicht. Hab grad die Karre besichtigt. Isn A 170, super Ding.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Juni 2016)

Interessante Liste, eine M-Klasse, dann ein X3 und dann eine A-Klasse...


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2016)

Wenn man nach Preis kommt halt sowas raus.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Juni 2016)

Gestern endlich mal die zweite Hochdruckpumpe vom Audi 2 Liter FSI geschossen, ebenfalls nagelneu und nie verbaut gewesen  

Jetzt kann ich meine "Triebwerkproblematik" in Angriff nehmen und lösen 

Aber welcher Vollidiot von Bosch kam auf die Idee Fünfkantschrauben zu verwenden...


----------



## dsdenni (30. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Gestern endlich mal die zweite Hochdruckpumpe vom Audi 2 Liter FSI geschossen, ebenfalls nagelneu und nie verbaut gewesen
> 
> Jetzt kann ich meine "Triebwerkproblematik" in Angriff nehmen und lösen
> 
> Aber welcher Vollidiot von Bosch kam auf die Idee Fünfkantschrauben zu verwenden...


Waren deine Pumpen nicht mehr in Ordnung? Und wozu hat es geführt?


----------



## Zeiss (30. Juni 2016)

Ja, die Membranen für den Druckausgleich waren/sind durch. Das führte dazu, dass die Pumpen den Sprit in die Tankentlüftung gedrückt haben und diese geflutet haben. Solange die Tankentlüftungsventile geschlossen sind, alles gut und man merkt nichts davon. Sobald sie geöffnet werden, strömt der Sprit in die Ansaugbrücken und dann gibt es entweder Aussetzer (Gemisch viel zu fett) oder die Kiste geht einfach aus (wenn man rollt oder so). Das andere Problem war, dass durch den Überdruck in den Tankentlüftungsleitungen (das sollte eben nicht sein), ging das Rücklaufventil der Benzinleitung auf und leerte die Leistung zwischen dem Tank und den Hochdruckpumpen. Ergebnis war, dass man entweder mit "Zündung an" 10 Sekunden wartet, bis die Leitungen wieder voll mit Benzin sind oder das Anlassen ca 10 Sekunden dauert, was nicht wirklich gesund für den Anlasser ist.


----------



## dsdenni (30. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, die Membranen für den Druckausgleich waren/sind durch. Das führte dazu, dass die Pumpen den Sprit in die Tankentlüftung gedrückt haben und diese geflutet haben. Solange die Tankentlüftungsventile geschlossen sind, alles gut und man merkt nichts davon. Sobald sie geöffnet werden, strömt der Sprit in die Ansaugbrücken und dann gibt es entweder Aussetzer (Gemisch viel zu fett) oder die Kiste geht einfach aus (wenn man rollt oder so). Das andere Problem war, dass durch den Überdruck in den Tankentlüftungsleitungen (das sollte eben nicht sein), ging das Rücklaufventil der Benzinleitung auf und leerte die Leistung zwischen dem Tank und den Hochdruckpumpen. Ergebnis war, dass man entweder mit "Zündung an" 10 Sekunden wartet, bis die Leitungen wieder voll mit Benzin sind oder das Anlassen ca 10 Sekunden dauert, was nicht wirklich gesund für den Anlasser ist.


Dann sind diese Membranen wohl extrem wichtig, aber gut das du Ersatz gefunden hast


----------



## aloha84 (30. Juni 2016)

Endlich!
Der Postillon: Entspannt drangeln: BMW stellt automatische Lichthupe mit Naherungssensor vor


----------



## Zeiss (30. Juni 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Dann sind diese Membranen wohl extrem wichtig, aber gut das du Ersatz gefunden hast



Ja, sind sie. Unter dem Strich zahle ich für diese zwei Membranen (Centartikel!!!!!!!!!!!) genau 300€, okay, ich kriege auch zwei vollständige Pumpen dafür, bei denen ich die Ersatzteile verwenden kann.

BMW ruft für eine Pumpe rund 1900€, zwei sind drin...


----------



## dsdenni (30. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie. Unter dem Strich zahle ich für diese zwei Membranen (Centartikel!!!!!!!!!!!) genau 300€, okay, ich kriege auch zwei vollständige Pumpen dafür, bei denen ich die Ersatzteile verwenden kann.
> 
> BMW ruft für eine Pumpe rund 1900€, zwei sind drin...


[emoji16]  

Dann kannst du ja froh sein nicht die Original Preise gezahlt zu haben :/

@aloha Dat kennt man ja


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Endlich!
> Der Postillon: Entspannt drangeln: BMW stellt automatische Lichthupe mit Naherungssensor vor



Sehr schön! Aber eines verstehe ich nicht:



> Zusätzlich wird ab einer Entfernung von zehn Metern automatisch der linke Blinker aktiviert.



Die funktionieren also doch?


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Juni 2016)

Nur in Kombination mit dem Näherungssensor, sonst nicht. Musst schon das ganze Paket kaufen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Juni 2016)

Damit man sich das etwas besser vorstellen kann:


----------



## XE85 (30. Juni 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Endlich!
> Der Postillon: Entspannt drangeln: BMW stellt automatische Lichthupe mit Naherungssensor vor



Den exakt selben Artikel gabs vor einem Jahr auch schon, könnten sich mal was neues einfallen lassen.

Genauso gabs das Bild meines Vorposters hier auch schon mindestens 5 mal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber welcher Vollidiot von Bosch kam auf die Idee Fünfkantschrauben zu verwenden...


Haha Fünfkantschrauben sind total Mega.  Sehr gut um Azubis ins Grübeln zu bringen.  "11, 12, 13, 14 und Torx passt auch nicht!"  Sind aber zum Glück meistens nur da verbaut, wo man eh nicht dran sollte.


----------



## fatlace (30. Juni 2016)

so mein coupe ist seid 2 wochen verkauft.
hatte die letzten 2 tage einen Clubsport vom Händler bekommen, und morgen wird er dann bestellt
Wollte ihn anfangs in Rot haben, war dann aber doch am grübeln ob ich nicht lieber Dunkel Grau nehmen sollte.
Dann hat mir mein Händler einen Roten besorgt und ich war geflasht, werde jetzt doch definitiv rot nehmen.


----------



## fctriesel (30. Juni 2016)

Gute Wahl, ich hab letzten Freitag einen geordert. 
Hab allerdings blind bestellt, Probefahrt war ums verrecken nicht zu bekommen weil in meiner Gegend keiner angmeldet beim Händler steht. Nur gucken...


----------



## fatlace (30. Juni 2016)

ich hab auf eine probefahrt bestanden, hat zwar 2 wochen gedauert bis mir der händler den besorgen konnte, aber es hat geklappt.
hätte mich aber geld gekostet wen ich keinen bestelle, aber so wars jetzt kostenlos, hab nur 2 tankfüllungen verbraten

weißt du wann deiner kommt?
welche farbe hast du bestellt, und wie sieht deine restliche konfig aus?

hätte eig heute direkt bestellt, aber da morgen neue prämien für die händler kommen, warten wir noch ein tag ab, evtl gibts ja bessere konditionen.


----------



## fctriesel (30. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht so Ende Juli hat mir ein Händler gesagt, so lange konnte ich aber nicht warten.  Habs auch direkt über Wolfburg probiert eine Probefahrt zu ergattern aber war auch nichts.
KW40 unverbindlich, hab aber das Glück dass mein Händler eine bestehende Bestellung auf meine Konfig geändert hat. Die Woche haben manche die im Februar bestellt haben, eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis.

Meiner:


Golf GTI "Clubsport" BlueMotion Technology 2,0 l TSI 195 kW (265 PS)
6-Gang-Doppelkupplungsgetriebe DSG
Titanschwarz-Flashrot/Titanschwarz/ Schwarz/Titanschwarz
Tornadorot Schwarz
Klimaanlage "Air Care Climatronic"
Active Lighting System
Radio "Composition Media"
Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell-, anklapp-, beheizbar, Umfeldbeleuchtung, Beifahrerspiegelabsenkung, Memory
Anschlussgarantie, Laufzeit 3 Jahre, maximale Gesamtlaufleistung 50.000 km
Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage inkl. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzer
Soundsystem "DYNAUDIO Excite", digitaler 10-Kanal-Verstärker,Subwoofer, 8 Lautsprecher, 400 Watt Gesamtleistung
Blind Spot-Sensor mit Ausparkassistent
Seitenscheiben hinten und Heckscheibe abgedunkelt, zu 90 % lichtabsorbierend
Frontscheibe drahtlos beheizbar und infrarot-reflektierend

Eigentlich war ich ganz scharf auf den ACC, bis ich den Sensor vorne entdeckt hab...


----------



## fatlace (30. Juni 2016)

ja deckt sich fast mit meinem, hab noch das discover media/ apple car play/usb schnittstelle für iphone/ipod. /Verkehrszeichenerkennung usw.
das ACC hab ich auch, aber ein Kollege der fährt das system jetzt seid 14k km und der rät mir gerade davon ab. bin also am grübeln ob ich das nicht doch weg fallen lasse und stattdessen lieber doch das große navi nehme.
optisch sieht das ACC kacke aus, fand es doch schon recht praktisch, auch wen ein paar mal unnötig starkes bremsen dabei war.
Bis morgen muss ich mir das noch überlegen


----------



## worco (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich fragen darf, warum kein R? Wie groß ist der Preisunterschied?


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2016)

Was ist beim Clubsport eigentlich anders als beim normalen GTi? 
Wundert mich trotzdem das du deinen schönen BMW gegen einen Golf tauschen wirst. Wünsch dir natürlich trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem neuen.


----------



## fatlace (30. Juni 2016)

naja die luft war raus beim bmw, projekt quasi beendet und nix mehr zu tun, also wurde es langweilig
bin auch nie ein GTI freund gewesen, die 5er und 6er fand ich kacke.
der 7er bietet sehr viel fürs geld, ist top verarbeitet usw, hätte auch nie gedacht das ich mal einen golf fahre, aber der hatt es mir ecbt angetan.

Unterschied zum normalen GTI ist eine andere stoßstange vorne, dachspoiler, alcantara lenkrad, schalensitze, und halt mehr leistung 265ps liegen immer an, und hat dazu noch einen boost auf 290 ps der 10 sekunden hält, beim anfahren mit launch controll bis zu 20sekunden.

hier ein bild vom innenraum.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2016)

Bin mal gespannt wie sehr dir die 400PS und Heckantrieb fehlen wird, aber 265PS in einem Golf (wieviel wiegt der?) werden auch mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## fatlace (30. Juni 2016)

400ps?
ne hatte nur einen 325i mit 218ps, von daher schon eine kleine leistungs verbesserung


----------



## fctriesel (30. Juni 2016)

Verkehrszeichenerkennung lässt sich kodieren wenn man die Kamera am Innenspiegel hat z.B. fürs Active Lightning System. Oder den Lane Assist wenn man den häßlichen Sensor vom ACC schon hat. 

Keine Ahnung wieviel ein ähnlicher R gekostet hätte, aber der hätte keine Schalensitze, kein Downforce, keine Schmiedefelgen und sieht bis auf die Endrohre wie ein normaler R-Line Golf aus. Aber der R hätte Allrad, wobei sich das mit der mech. Diffsperre verschmerzen lässt.

Aber der der Clubsport hat zumindest die R Bremse und einen gedrosselten R-Motor drin. Wenn die Garantie rum ist bleibts bestimmt nicht bei 265PS bei 1,4t Leergewicht.


----------



## fatlace (30. Juni 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Verkehrszeichenerkennung lässt sich kodieren wenn man die Kamera am Innenspiegel hat z.B. fürs Active Lightning System. Oder den Lane Assist wenn man den häßlichen Sensor vom ACC schon hat.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wieviel ein ähnlicher R gekostet hätte, aber der hätte keine Schalensitze, kein Downforce, keine Schmiedefelgen und sieht bis auf die Endrohre wie ein normaler R-Line Golf aus. Aber der R hätte Allrad, wobei sich das mit der mech. Diffsperre verschmerzen lässt.



wusste ich nicht mit der Verkehrszeichenerkennung, wieder was gelernt.
Aber die paar Euro machen jetzt auch keinen riesen Unterschied.
der Lane Assist ist echt mega nervig, würd ich sofort aus machen.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> 400ps?
> ne hatte nur einen 325i mit 218ps, von daher schon eine kleine leistungs verbesserung



Dann habe ich dich verwechselt, dachte du hättest einen gechipten/gemappten 335i gehabt. Dann ist es natürlich rein von der Performance ein nicht unbedeutendes Upgrade.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2016)

Keine Ahnung wie VW das handhabt, aber bei Volvo brauchst du für Donwload+Installation einer zusätzliche Software eine Direktverbindung zum Server in Schweden. Die Verbindung gibt es nur per xk€ Abo und die SW kostet nochmal extra und ist an die VIN gekoppelt. 
Ergo kann man sie bei Weitem nicht so einfach kodieren wie etwa US/EU Modus irgend einer schon vorhandenen SW.


----------



## fctriesel (30. Juni 2016)

Bei den mir genannten Features ist es wirklich nur eine Steuergerätecodierung.
Software mit Abo gibts auch auch im Navi- u. Mediabereich, da geht das natürlich nicht über simples codieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juni 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann habe ich dich verwechselt, dachte du hättest einen gechipten/gemappten 335i gehabt. Dann ist es natürlich rein von der Performance ein nicht unbedeutendes Upgrade.



Das bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Fatlace, viel Spaß mit dem GTI CS, ist ein klasse Auto


----------



## Zeiss (30. Juni 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha Fünfkantschrauben sind total Mega.  Sehr gut um Azubis ins Grübeln zu bringen.  "11, 12, 13, 14 und Torx passt auch nicht!"  Sind aber zum Glück meistens nur da verbaut, wo man eh nicht dran sollte.



Weißt Du zufällig welche das sind (von der Größe her) und wo man sie herkriegt?



fctriesel schrieb:


> Hab  allerdings blind bestellt, Probefahrt war ums verrecken nicht zu  bekommen weil in meiner Gegend keiner angmeldet beim Händler steht. Nur  gucken...



Was? Du bestellst ein Auto blind ohne eine Probefahrt zu machen????? Öhm, okay, interessant... Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich meinen 7er rund neun Monate gesucht habe...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Weißt Du zufällig welche das sind (von der Größe her) und wo man sie herkriegt?


Was bei der Pumpe für welche drin sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, Daimler baut die nicht ein. Ich hab ein paar 5 Kant Nüsse von KS Tools, gibts quasi überall, wo es Werkzeug gibt. In der Firma bestellen wir fast alles bei NTV Nutzfahrzeugteile aber ich denke bei Amazon wird man genauso fündig.

Dann halt auch noch 10 Kant Nüsse, Innenvierkant Nüsse, 5 Stern Torx, Torx mit ultra langem Schaft und der ganze andere Krempel, den mal genau 1 mal in 5 Jahren braucht.  9er und 11er Innensechskant ist sogar schon bei den "normalen" Nüssen in der 2. Schublade einsortiert.
Man kann nie genug Spezialwerkzeug haben.  Alle gebräuchlichen Nüsse und alle Gelenke müssen sowieso in doppelter Ausführung vorhanden sein. Einmal für Schlagschrauber und einmal normal.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Juni 2016)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass mein Vorrat an Spezialwerkzeug für so ziemlich alle Eventualitäten ausreicht, aber nö, falsch gedacht.

Sag mal, was bedeutet beim Torx die Größe beispielsweise T20? Also, was bedeutet die 20?

Und bei den Innensechskant, wie T30..


----------



## s-icon (1. Juli 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Verkehrszeichenerkennung lässt sich kodieren wenn man die Kamera am Innenspiegel hat z.B. fürs Active Lightning System. Oder den Lane Assist wenn man den häßlichen Sensor vom ACC schon hat.



Nicht ganz richtig, Lane Assist funktioniert ebenfalls über die Multifunktionskamera und hat mit dem ACC Sensor nichts zu tun.
Außerdem gibt es beim Codieren immer mal wieder Probleme.

Was mich bei meinem R wirklicht nervt ist der ACC Sensor, der nur bis 160km/h funktioniert.
Lane Assist finde ich ganz praktisch, wenn ich mal was trinke etc.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was? Du bestellst ein Auto blind ohne eine Probefahrt zu machen????? Öhm, okay, interessant... Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich meinen 7er rund neun Monate gesucht habe...



Fast alle meine Autos sind blind gekauft...


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> so mein coupe ist seid 2 wochen verkauft.
> hatte die letzten 2 tage einen Clubsport vom Händler bekommen, und morgen wird er dann bestellt
> Wollte ihn anfangs in Rot haben, war dann aber doch am grübeln ob ich nicht lieber Dunkel Grau nehmen sollte.
> Dann hat mir mein Händler einen Roten besorgt und ich war geflasht, werde jetzt doch definitiv rot nehmen.


Also ich wünsch dir viel Fahrfreude mit dem CS 

Aber sei mal ehrlich findest diese Felgen nicht auch zum Kotzen?


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Also ich wünsch dir viel Fahrfreude mit dem CS
> 
> Aber sei mal ehrlich findest diese Felgen nicht auch zum Kotzen?



ja, die hab/werde ich auch nicht mit bestellen, da bleiben die serienmäßigen 18" belvedere felgen drauf(erstmal)
sind außerdem sehr sehr leicht (glaube rund 7,6kg die felge und das bei 18")


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, dass mein Vorrat an Spezialwerkzeug für so ziemlich alle Eventualitäten ausreicht, aber nö, falsch gedacht.
> 
> Sag mal, was bedeutet beim Torx die Größe beispielsweise T20? Also, was bedeutet die 20?
> 
> Und bei den Innensechskant, wie T30..


Das frage ich mich schon seit Jahren, habs irgendwann einfach so hingenommen.


----------



## Jimiblu (1. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Interessante Liste, eine M-Klasse, dann ein X3 und dann eine A-Klasse...


Tja, da ich mir die Karre mit meiner Freundin teile und wir beide halb und halb bezahlen, muss man halt nen Kompromiss finden. Und er muss bezahlbar bleiben.
Meine Anforderung war genug Platzvzu haben für Koffer etc., Frauchen wollte kein Riesen SUV. Da die Zeit bisschen drängt, damit sie zur Arbeit fahren kann war dies die beste Alternative.

Mein Wunschauto wär auch was anderes gewesen (Vllt irgendein Kombi, aber da gabs nix Gutes in der Nähe).


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Meiner:
> 
> 
> Golf GTI "Clubsport" BlueMotion Technology 2,0 l TSI 195 kW (265 PS)
> ...



Was ist an einem Auto "Clubsport" wenn es bis oben hin mit schweren Goodies vollgepackt ist?


----------



## Zoon (1. Juli 2016)

Les mal die aktuelle Sportauto, schon der Standard Clubsport hängt nen Megane RS ab, der Clubsport S legt nochmal ne Schippe drauf.  Da hat VW wirklich mal Mut gezeigt vorallem ist das Teil konsequenter umgesetzt als der Golf R selber.
Bin zwar kein VW Fan aber das Teil rockt - ein echter GTI und keine reine "Austattungslinie" mehr.

Aber eins können sie nicht lassen bei dem Teil ebenfalls für Bluemotion Technology zu werben - wäre mir total Banane.

@ AAC ist bei VW echt ein wenig blöde mit dem Sensor, da schaffen es andere das Radar fürs AAC eleganter zu verstecken z.B. Mercedes. Würde ich beim Clubsport eh abbestellen.


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2016)

Es ging mir weniger um das Auto selbst. Was macht es für einen Sinn, ein Auto mit der Bezeichnung "Clubsport" zu kaufen und dann mit allem möglichen Mist vollzupacken?  Da blutet mir als Sportfahrer das Herz.


----------



## s-icon (1. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe einen Golf, egalb ob R oder CS nicht als Sportwagen, sondern als sportliches Alltagsfahrzeug.
Da darf auch einiges rein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2016)

Auch bei Mercedes sieht der Sensor Banane aus, da ist es mir sogar noch krasser aufgefallen.


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich schon seit Jahren, habs irgendwann einfach so hingenommen.



Wiki hilft 



> Es gibt Innentorx- und Außentorx-Schrauben. Die Bezeichnung _T steht für Torx-Innenprofil und kam zuerst auf den Markt. Danach wurde das Außenprofil Form E (external) entwickelt. Die Größenbezeichnungen der T-Werkzeuge wurden willkürlich festgelegt; dagegen ist bei E die Schlüsselweite vom Übereckmaß der Flanken abgeleitet._


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen Golf, egalb ob R oder CS nicht als Sportwagen, sondern als sportliches Alltagsfahrzeug.
> Da darf auch einiges rein.



Ist und bleibt halt ein Golf. Egal, was man draufschreibt.  Das siehst du richtig.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> ja, die hab/werde ich auch nicht mit bestellen, da bleiben die serienmäßigen 18" belvedere felgen drauf(erstmal)
> sind außerdem sehr sehr leicht (glaube rund 7,6kg die felge und das bei 18")


Dann ist ja gut ^^


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Juli 2016)

Viel Spaß mit dem Auto, leistungstechnisch nicht zu verachten. Aber ich persönlich würde nicht über 40.000€ für einen kleinen Golf hinlegen. Trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Phoenix2lux (1. Juli 2016)

meine beiden Liebsten vom aktuellen Fuhrpark:
 - M3 E46
 - 540i E39 (Security Edition)


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juli 2016)

Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> meine beiden Liebsten vom aktuellen Fuhrpark:
> - M3 E46
> - 540i E39 (Security Edition)


Wat geile Dinger! [emoji5] 

Security Edition weil Panzerglas? ^^


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auch bei Mercedes sieht der Sensor Banane aus, da ist es mir sogar noch krasser aufgefallen.



Du willst nicht wissen, was die Entwicklung dieser Art des Verbaus gekostet hat...

@ACC-Sensor: Das sieht ja völlig Panne aus, das geht wirklich unauffälliger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Les mal die aktuelle Sportauto, schon der Standard Clubsport hängt nen Megane RS ab, der Clubsport S legt nochmal ne Schippe drauf.  Da hat VW wirklich mal Mut gezeigt vorallem ist das Teil konsequenter umgesetzt als der Golf R selber.
> Bin zwar kein VW Fan aber das Teil rockt - ein echter GTI und keine reine "Austattungslinie" mehr.



War auch beeidruck nach dem Lesen des Artikels in der SportAuto 
Gerade die Zeit im Vergleich zu anderen, teilweise sehr teuren Sportwagen ist schon heftig.


----------



## Phoenix2lux (1. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wat geile Dinger! [emoji5]
> 
> Security Edition weil Panzerglas? ^^



Ganz genau 
Ich habe mir das mit der Security Edition nicht ausgedacht ... die Teile werden so in den Bimmer-Foren genannt


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2016)

Heißt eigentlich "Protection".

Hatte mal da Vergnügen ein L7 Protection zu fahren, war schon geil.


----------



## Phoenix2lux (1. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Heißt eigentlich "Protection".
> 
> Hatte mal da Vergnügen ein L7 Protection zu fahren, war schon geil.



Wir haben einen Kenner unter uns  
Nur beim Tieferlegen muss/soll man schon aufpassen bei den "Protection" Modellen, die haben ein paar Kilo mehr an den Rippen. Fährt sich aber prima, in Kombination mit dem M62 V8 Motor macht das schon Laune, Eisenmann sei Dank


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist an einem Auto "Clubsport" wenn es bis oben hin mit schweren Goodies vollgepackt ist?


Das frage ich mich auch.

Für mich würde "Clubsport" so aussehen:
-Bilstein Gewindefahrwerk mit Track Setup
-Käfig
-Hartschalen Sitze
-6 Punkt Gurt starr
-Laut quietschende und rubbelnde Bremse, die kalt nicht packt
-Kein Audiosystem
-Keine Assistenssysteme, Fahrhilfen abschaltbar
-Zusatzfernscheinwerfer
-Sinterkupplung die einen auf der Straße so richtig ankotzt

Scheinbar gibts heuzutage aber nur Wohnzimmer Clubsport. "Motorsport-feeling" im Wolldecken Seriengolf. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Heißt eigentlich "Protection".
> 
> Hatte mal da Vergnügen ein L7 Protection zu fahren, war schon geil.


Haha fahren mag gut sein, schrauben an gepanzerten Autos ist einfach nur ultra *******.  Alles ist so schwer, dass man es kaum anheben kann. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auch bei Mercedes sieht der Sensor Banane aus, da ist es mir sogar noch krasser aufgefallen.


Bei welchem Auto kann man den denn von außen sehen?


----------



## Phoenix2lux (1. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha fahren mag gut sein, schrauben an gepanzerten Autos ist einfach nur ultra *******.  Alles ist so schwer, dass man es kaum anheben kann.



Ist halt ein Auto für echte Männer


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch.
> 
> Für mich würde "Clubsport" so aussehen:
> -Bilstein Gewindefahrwerk mit Track Setup
> ...



Und trotzdem ledert der Golf so einige Sportwagen ab


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juli 2016)

Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Kenner unter uns
> Nur beim Tieferlegen muss/soll man schon aufpassen bei den "Protection" Modellen, die haben ein paar Kilo mehr an den Rippen. Fährt sich aber prima, in Kombination mit dem M62 V8 Motor macht das schon Laune, Eisenmann sei Dank



Beim durchlesen hab ich wieder richtig lust bekommen auf Videos vom M62   

Wobei in Echt wäre das natürlich ein großes Stück geiler


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ledert der Golf so einige Sportwagen ab



Naja ein paar Luxus Sportwagen sind schon dabei.  "Echte" Sportwagen platzieren sich trotzdem weiter vorne.


----------



## fctriesel (1. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was? Du bestellst ein Auto blind ohne eine Probefahrt zu machen????? Öhm, okay, interessant... Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich meinen 7er rund neun Monate gesucht habe...


Ja, habe ich gemacht.



s-icon schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, Lane Assist funktioniert ebenfalls über die Multifunktionskamera und hat mit dem ACC Sensor nichts zu tun.
> Außerdem gibt es beim Codieren immer mal wieder Probleme.
> 
> Was mich bei meinem R wirklicht nervt ist der ACC Sensor, der nur bis 160km/h funktioniert.
> Lane Assist finde ich ganz praktisch, wenn ich mal was trinke etc.


Dann war das so rum. Werde berichten wenn der Golf da ist und ich VCDS gequält habe.



fatlace schrieb:


> ja, die hab/werde ich auch nicht mit bestellen, da bleiben die serienmäßigen 18" belvedere felgen drauf(erstmal)
> sind außerdem sehr sehr leicht (glaube rund 7,6kg die felge und das bei 18")


Das Design finde ich auch nicht 1A, aber wegen dem Gewicht hab ich die auch drauf gelassen.
Hast du Winterräder mitbestellt? Ich habe es wegen dem Preis und der Hässlichkeit gelassen. Hab zwar noch ein Satz 18 Zoll rumliegen, leider nur mit Traglast weil Felgen vom Audi A8. In Hessen kannst du es vergessen die eingetragen zu bekommen.



Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist an einem Auto "Clubsport" wenn es bis oben hin mit schweren Goodies vollgepackt ist?


Der Name ist Clubsport!



Seabound schrieb:


> Es ging mir weniger um das Auto selbst. Was macht es für einen Sinn, ein Auto mit der Bezeichnung "Clubsport" zu kaufen und dann mit allem möglichen Mist vollzupacken?  Da blutet mir als Sportfahrer das Herz.


Von mir aus hätte die Karre auch VW GTI Iltis heißen können wenn es diese Ausstattung und Technik hat.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Auto, leistungstechnisch nicht zu verachten. Aber ich persönlich würde nicht über 40.000€ für einen kleinen Golf hinlegen. Trotzdem viel Spaß!


Mit Rabatt liegst du da dezent drunter, soviel würde ich auch nicht ausgeben.


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Das Design finde ich auch nicht 1A, aber wegen dem Gewicht hab ich die auch drauf gelassen.
> Hast du Winterräder mitbestellt? Ich habe es wegen dem Preis und der Hässlichkeit gelassen. Hab zwar noch ein Satz 18 Zoll rumliegen, leider nur mit Traglast weil Felgen vom Audi A8. In Hessen kannst du es vergessen die eingetragen zu bekommen.
> Mit Rabatt liegst du da dezent drunter, soviel würde ich auch nicht ausgeben.



Ne hab keine Winterreifen dazu bestellt, werde den im Winter wohl auch erstmal nicht fahren solange mein W202 noch Tüv hat, und ich den ohne größere Aktionen wieder über den Tüv kriege.
Die 19" Pretoria Felgen sind sehr geil, aber die waren mir den Aufpreis nicht wert.
Und da ich Felgen eh jedes Jahr wechsel tun es die 18" Schmiederäder auch für den Anfang. 

hast du eigentlich einen 2 oder 4 Türer bestellt?
bei mir wird es ein 4 türer, sieht zwar nicht ganz so schick aus, ist aber ungemein praktischer.

Ja bei VW gibts zur Zeit sehr gute Rabatte, einfach mal einen Clubsport auf 12neuwagen.de zusammenstellen, da sieht man realistische Preise

Hab auch gerade den Vertrag unterschrieben, jetzt heißt es abwarten


----------



## fctriesel (1. Juli 2016)

Winterauto oder Alltagshure gibt's bei mir dann nicht mehr, der Golf bleibt ganzjährig auf der Straße. 

Ich hab einen 2-Türer bestellt, fahr zu 95% eh alleine.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2016)

Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Kenner unter uns



Jö, mit den "Großen" kenne ich mich schon "etwas" aus.



Phoenix2lux schrieb:


> Nur beim Tieferlegen muss/soll man schon aufpassen bei den "Protection" Modellen, die haben ein paar Kilo mehr an den Rippen. Fährt sich aber prima, in Kombination mit dem M62 V8 Motor macht das schon Laune, Eisenmann sei Dank



Eisenmann ist nicht so ganz mein Fall.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> ... Dann hat mir mein Händler einen Roten besorgt und ich war geflasht, werde jetzt doch definitiv rot nehmen.



Den Wagen hatten wir ja neulich in Hannover. Wird ordentlich rumgereicht. 

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Wagen, das Ding rockt echt gut.


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Den Wagen hatten wir ja neulich in Hannover. Wird ordentlich rumgereicht.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Wagen, das Ding rockt echt gut.



Stimmt, ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen das es genau der gleiche ist

Kommt glaub ich aus Bielefeld und wird dann an die ganzen Händler die ihn wollen weiter vermittelt.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juli 2016)

Das ist ein Pool-Fahrzeug aus Wolfsburg, wie man auch am Kennzeichen erkennen kann.


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2016)

Ja das weiß ich, mein Händler meinte das der nach jedem "Mietvorgang" nach Bielefeld zum Check kommt, und dann weiter vermittelt wird, in wie weit er damit Recht hat weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der Kadjar hat eindeutig den Größten... Tank  

Oder wer bietet mehr Reichweite?


----------



## Offset (1. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht ist das ja auch die maximale Lebensdauer des Fahrzeugs


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2016)

Das dachte ich heute kurzfristig auch, als irgendwas im Auto immer wieder piepste. Wie sich dann aber herausstellte, war das nur das Babyphone meiner Tochter im Handschuhfach, dem der Saft ausging.


----------



## norse (1. Juli 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr Reichweite? Gerne - Citrön C5 schaffen so 900 - 1100 km mit einer Füllung, je nach Gaßfuß


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2016)

Kuck mal genau hin


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2016)

Dort stehen nur 9.990 km.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2016)

Hmmmm, grade eben ne Runde gedreht und die Bremsscheiben sind schon wieder am flattern wie Hölle.  Was ich nur komisch finde warum das grade jetzt passiert ist. Die waren schon min. 10 Mal rot glühend, sollten sich also schon lange gezogen haben. War aber zu viel Verkehr um die wieder in Form zu fahren.
Abdrehen ist bei verzogenen Scheiben nicht immer nötig, mitlerweile habe ich auch eine Technik rausgefunden die allein durch fahren wieder grade bekomme.  Man braucht halt nur freie Bahn, damit einem niemand im Weg steht.

Ist auch immer ganz lustig, wenn man im Verkehr mit linksbremsen die Bremse trocken/warm/frei fährt. Sobald das Bremslicht angeht bremst der hinter mir wie verrückt, obwohl ich teilweise schneller werde.  Man sieht doch ob das Fahrzeug vor einem langsamer wird!  Ist wahrscheinlich so eine dumme angeborene Krankheit immer zu bremsen, sobald irgendwo Bremslicht angeht.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2016)

Nein, das ist die normale Gewohnheit eines normalen Autofahrers.
Also das was du nicht kennst.


----------



## DanielSon (1. Juli 2016)

Ähm bremst du nicht wenn der vor dir bremst?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2016)

danielson-94 schrieb:


> Ähm bremst du nicht wenn der vor dir bremst?


Ich bremse wenn das Auto vor mir langsamer wird, nicht wenn die Bremslichter angehen. Es gibt Leute, die bremsen 20 Mal und ich fahre mit gleichem Abstand hinterher ohne 1 Mal auf die Bremse drücken zu müssen. Wenn ich so oft die Bremse so minmal antippen würde, dann wären die Klötze verdammt schnell für die Tonne, weil die keinen Reibwert mehr hätten.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, ne rotglühende Bremse ist da wesentlich besser.


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich so eine dumme angeborene Krankheit immer zu bremsen, sobald irgendwo Bremslicht angeht.



Das passiert eben wenn die Leute nicht auf den Verkehr schauen und sich  dann ab einem Bremslicht erschrecken und in die Pedale treten ...


----------



## Seabound (2. Juli 2016)

Also ich finde das vorausschauendes Fahren. Um so weiter vorne ich Autos bremsen sehe, um so besser kann ich reagieren. Auch ein Vorteil von nem SUV.


----------



## Zoon (2. Juli 2016)

viele wissen nicht das zur minimalen Verminderung der Geschwindigkeit einfach die Motorbremse ausreicht, vorallem die ganzen Schleifer die von 70 auf 50 runterverzögern und dabei minutenlang auf der Bremse stehen. Naja gern gesehene Kunden um alle 5000 km die verglasten Bremsklötze zu wechseln 

auf meine Täglichen Strecke brauche ich die Betriebsbremse nur wirklich noch bei Gefahrensituation, und da muss man Badfrag recht geben: lieber kurz und dafür heftig bremsen als ewig schleifenlassen.


----------



## dsdenni (2. Juli 2016)

Aber sobald man das Bremslicht sieht kann man sich ja schonmal drauf gefasst machen bzw vom Gas gehen und wenns doch weitergeht dann eben weiterfahren. So mach ich das immer und meistens reicht es wenn man z.B. von 70-50er Zone fährt davor schon vom Gas zu gehen.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Also ich finde das vorausschauendes Fahren. Um so weiter vorne ich Autos bremsen sehe, um so besser kann ich reagieren. Auch ein Vorteil von nem SUV.



Ein Grund warum ich es hasse hinter sperrigen Wagen zu fahren, wie Transporter, LKW, aber auch besonders großen SUVs. 

Wenns geht überhole ich die immer, auch wenn es mich zeitlich nicht nach vorne bringt, ich will einfach sehen was vor mir los ist.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2016)

Kann ich verstehen. Ich mag das auch nicht. Man sollte vielleicht auch getönte Scheiben verbieten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2016)

Ich überhole große Fahrzeuge nicht nur wegen der Sicht, sondern weil die meistens auch nur im Kriechgang unterwegs sind.  Ich würde komplett durchdrehen die ganze Zeit hinter einem LKW hereiern zu müssen.
Als Beruf LKW Fahrer wäre für mich die Hölle. Dauerhaft langsamer fahren zu müssen als mit einem PKW auf Schnee...


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Grund warum ich es hasse hinter sperrigen Wagen zu fahren, wie Transporter, LKW, aber auch besonders großen SUVs.
> 
> Wenns geht überhole ich die immer, auch wenn es mich zeitlich nicht nach vorne bringt, ich will einfach sehen was vor mir los ist.



Ist nachvollziehbar. Hinter meinen Autos hättest Du auch Probleme, schwarze Scheiben + Rollo immer oben.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2016)

Gab die Woche zwei Neuanschaffungen bei uns in der Halle. Einmal ein Subaru Impreza WRX... Karosserie ist in befriedigendem Zustand. Hier und da hat er Rost und man muss sicherlich auch irgendwo bissi Schweißen, aber alles in machbaren Bereich. Aber wie könnte es anders sein, der Wagen hat einen Motorschaden. Er klackert wie ein ganz großer... nun gut ich habe noch einen Block in guten Zustand, 4 sehr gute Nockenwellen, zwei gute Köpfe. Also bauen wir aus meinen beiden alten Motoren (der mit Lagerschaden und der mit Lock im Ventilsitz) einen funktionierenden Motor. Gemappt ist er aktuell auf 1.4bar und 265PS, mal sehen ob wir an dem Mapping noch etwas ändern müssen. Abgasanlage ab Turbo ist verbaut, revidierter Turbolader ist auch verbaut. Bin mal gespannt  

Als zweites kam dann ein Nissan 200SX S13, er dient als Ersatzfahrzeug für den aktuell kaputten Skyline von meinem Kumpel. Was genau damit gemacht wird weiß noch keiner, erstmal TÜV machen und dann fahren. Eventuell übernimmt ihn dann seine Frau als Sommerfahrzeug oder wir bauen uns eine Drift Missle draus.  Seh gerade das Bild von der S13 hab ich ausversehen gelöscht


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2016)

Das Auto ist falsch gegurtet.  So wie ihr das macht kann der sich lösen.

Immer das Rad über Kreuz zur anderen Ecke verspannen. Rad VL -> Trailer VR, Rad VR -> Trailer VL und hinten genauso.

Bei manchen Fahrwerken ändert sich der Radstand eingefedert zu ausgefedert. Im ausgefederten Zustand wird der kleiner. Das bedeutet das jedes Mal wenn das Auto auf dem Trailer hochhüpft die Gurte kurz lose sind. Passiert das oft genug bei schlechter Wegstrecke, liegt er irgendwann unten.
Spannt man über Kreuz nach vorne und hinten, kann das nicht passieren.

PS: Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur nen guter Tipp.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Juli 2016)

@Riverna aufjedenfall wieder genug zum Basteln ^^


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2016)

So eine blöde SCH**SSEEEEE       


Gestern habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass in der Schachtel (angeblich) die falsche Pumpe drin war.... Man kann es glauben oder auch nicht..... Ich glaube es mal. 


Egal, ich habe noch einen anderen Eisen im Feuer... Wenn es klappt, dann habe ich einpaar Hundert Euro gespart.


----------



## Riverna (4. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Auto ist falsch gegurtet.  So wie ihr das macht kann der sich lösen.



Das kann gut sein, ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie man das macht. Bisher hat es immer gehalten und mir nie wirklich großartig Gedanken gemacht. Mir war immer wichtig das zwei Spanngurte nach vorne ziehen und zwei nach hinten. Werde aber deinen Tipp in Zukunft berücksichtigen. Danke


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass in der Schachtel (angeblich) die falsche Pumpe drin war.... Man kann es glauben oder auch nicht..... Ich glaube es mal.


Sehr komische Sache das günstige Teile auf einmal nicht mehr existieren...

Hab ich schon öfters erlebt. Die Pumpe steht in ein paar Wochen wieder drin.  Noch blöder ist, wenn der Verkäufer dann eine leere Box verschickt und behauptet das die Pumpe da drin war.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2016)

Dann will der Typ kein Geld verdienen, kann mir ja Recht sein.

Aber zum Glück hat mir ein Kollege von Contitech geholfen, nach dem ich ihm das Problem und Anwendungsbereich genau beschrieben habe  

Schon witzig, Bosch baut ******** und ist absolut nicht gewillt weiter zu helfen, Conti sagt "jö klar, kein Thema"


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juli 2016)

Heute mal andere Schaltwippen verbaut.
Die OEM Wippen haben mir nicht gefallen, aufgrund der Schaltlogik (an beiden Seiten hoch/runterschalten möglich).
Nun hab ich die Wippen vom M3 E92 drin, mit anderen Paddles (Alu in Gunmetal eloxiert).
Passt Plug 'n Play, da meiner ja ebenfalls das DKG wie der M392 drin hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2016)

Läuft!


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2016)

Sind das stehende oder drehende Wippen? Ich hab keine Ahnung warum die Hersteller immer diese verfluchten drehenden Wippen verbauen. Wenn man damit flott unterwegs ist und viel Lenkarbeit hat mit umgreifen, ist es pure Glückssache die richtige Wippe zu erwischen. Bei den Wippen wo man auf beiden Seiten hoch/runter kann, kann man es sowieso total vergessen. Ein Glück gibt es den Überdrehzahl Schutz in der Getriebesoftware, sonst hätte ich schon massenhaft Motoren geschrottet. 

Interessanter Fakt nebenbei. Bei den aktuellen V-Klassen wird im "M" Modus genauso wie bei den AMG Modellen der Gang im Drehzahlbegrenzer gehalten. Find ich super!  Haben se' mal was richtig gemacht!

...die Wippen vom M3 haben zum Glück eine anständige Größe und nicht solche Mini Dinger.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2016)

So viel ich weiß, sind sie am Lenkrad befestigt, also drehend. Wo ist das Problem sie zu erwischen? Rechte Hand zum Hochschalten, linke zum Runterschalten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2016)

Wenn man schnell hin und hergreift kommt man mit denken kaum hinterher welche Wippe jetzt auf welcher Seite ist. Auf der Rundstrecke, wo man die Hände nicht lösen muss ist es ok. ...solange man nicht quer fährt.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nun hab ich die Wippen vom M3 E92 drin, mit anderen Paddles (Alu in Gunmetal eloxiert).
> Passt Plug 'n Play, da meiner ja ebenfalls das DKG wie der M392 drin hat
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du auch dasselbe Getriebe wie der M3 E92? BTW: Warst du eig. Mal auf nem Dyno?

@Zeiss Shiftet!


----------



## Lockeye (5. Juli 2016)

Hier gibts nen Auto-Topic, zweites Hobby welches ich intensiver betreibe 

Fahre aktuell einen Nissan 370Z Roadster Bj2012. mit ca. 350 PS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Änderungen:
- Rohana RC10 9x20 auf 245/35 vorne und 11x20 auf 295/20 hinten.
- Spurverbreiterung vorne 20mm hinten 25mm
- Kics R40 Racing Lug Nuts
- KW Variante 3, Tieferlegung max.
- SmartTop Verdeckmodul
- Klappenauspuffanlage, Herkunft wird nicht verraten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind das stehende oder drehende Wippen? Ich hab keine Ahnung warum die Hersteller immer diese verfluchten drehenden Wippen verbauen. Wenn man damit flott unterwegs ist und viel Lenkarbeit hat mit umgreifen, ist es pure Glückssache die richtige Wippe zu erwischen. Bei den Wippen wo man auf beiden Seiten hoch/runter kann, kann man es sowieso total vergessen. Ein Glück gibt es den Überdrehzahl Schutz in der Getriebesoftware, sonst hätte ich schon massenhaft Motoren geschrottet.




Ja, sind drehend.
Die Situation, dass ich man nicht an die Wippe kommt ist äußerst selten und wenn, dann kann man auch mit nem kleinen Griff zum Wählhebel hochschalten



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...die Wippen vom M3 haben zum Glück eine anständige Größe und nicht solche Mini Dinger.



Die sind ja schon doppelt so groß wie die Originalen 
Originale M3 sehen so aus: http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/pict/251989651880_1.jpg



dsdenni schrieb:


> Meinst du auch dasselbe Getriebe wie der M3 E92? BTW: Warst du eig. Mal auf nem Dyno?



Ja, das Getriebe ist identisch.

Auf einem Prüfstand war ich schon, aber das Ergebnis war nix. Die Umgebungsbedingungen waren schlecht, um es vorsichtig auszurücken 
Hab ja immer noch Winterräder drauf, an dem Tag noch ~27°C, glatte Rolle und nicht ausreichend Kühlung bei den Temperaturen.
Dazu noch 5 Läufe + zwischendurch ordentlich WD40 auf die Hinterreifen bis die erste i.O. Messung kam, da wird logischerweise alles extrem heiß 
Sowas drückt natürlich die Leistung stark, da die Map sehr viel Leistung aus einer hohen Zündung holt, die bei zu hohen (Ladeluft) Temperaturen stark reduziert wird.
Bekannter der seinen auch messen lassen hat und dabei geloggt hat, hatte eine Einlasstemp von über 180°F nach einem Probelauf+Messung (Ab etwa 130-140°F wird die Zündung zurückgenommen, auf der Straße erreiche ich max. 125-135°F).

O-Ton von dem der die Messung gemacht hat: "Au weia, Winterreifen !? Das wird schwierig"


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2016)

Wer hätte es gedacht...


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man schnell hin und hergreift kommt man mit denken kaum hinterher welche Wippe jetzt auf welcher Seite ist. Auf der Rundstrecke, wo man die Hände nicht lösen muss ist es ok. ...solange man nicht quer fährt.



Aha....


----------



## JaniZz (5. Juli 2016)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Hier gibts nen Auto-Topic, zweites Hobby welches ich intensiver betreibe
> 
> Fahre aktuell einen Nissan 370Z Roadster Bj2012. mit ca. 350 PS.
> 
> ...


Noch ein Z Fahrer hier. 

Willkommen,  jetzt sind es schon drei 

Schick die Lady 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lockeye (5. Juli 2016)

Danke 

wundert mich eigentlich, Z-Fahrer sind sonst immer sehr rar gesät.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf einem Prüfstand war ich schon, aber das Ergebnis war nix. Die Umgebungsbedingungen waren schlecht, um es vorsichtig auszurücken
> [Ausreden]


Und was hättest du nun im Hochsommer/wenn BadFrag fährt noch an Leistung?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2016)

Nahezu die volle Leistung. Wie geschrieben, auf der Straße erreiche ich maximal 125-135°C, auf dem Prüfstand sind es nach zwei Pulls im 5. Gang schon ~180°F. Zündkorrekturen treten ab etwa 130-140°F auf.
Den Luftstrom von einem normal großen Prüfstandsgebläse kann man halt nicht mit dem Fahrtwind auf der Straße vergleichern.
Der Lauf vom Prüfstand lag geschätzt etwa 30-40PS unter der echten Leistung, bin Montag noch gegen einen 997 GTS ab 100-260km/h gefahren, da war ich etwas schneller.
Ich lasse ihn aber nochmal messen, auf einem Prüfstand mit einem deutlich größerem Gebläse und dann mit Sommerrädern.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nahezu die volle Leistung.



Heißt in Ziffern?


----------



## Falk (5. Juli 2016)

Hier werden ja ganz schön viele PS bewegt. Zufällig jemand, der einen aktuellen Golf R fährt? 
Spiele mit dem Gedanken, meinen Golf V R32 gegen etwas modernes zu tauschen. Der ist halt schon recht schwer der Wagen.

Prinzipiell sagt mir das Konzept (relativ kleines Auto mit ausreichend viel Bums) aber zu. Mögliche Kandidaten wären Golf R, M235i xdrive, A3 RS3 - davon wäre das Vernünftigste Wahrscheinlich der R, einen Reihensechser wäre aber auch immer noch ein Kindheitstraum...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Heißt in Ziffern?



~420ps.



Falk schrieb:


> Hier werden ja ganz schön viele PS bewegt. Zufällig jemand, der einen aktuellen Golf R fährt?
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken, meinen Golf V R32 gegen etwas modernes zu tauschen. Der ist halt schon recht schwer der Wagen.
> 
> Prinzipiell sagt mir das Konzept (relativ kleines Auto mit ausreichend viel Bums) aber zu. Mögliche Kandidaten wären Golf R, M235i xdrive, A3 RS3 - davon wäre das Vernünftigste Wahrscheinlich der R, einen Reihensechser wäre aber auch immer noch ein Kindheitstraum...



Wenn M235i, dann auf alle Fälle ohne X-Drive. Lohnt sich bei dem nicht und macht ihn nur unsportlich.

Beim RS3 ist der Motor und die Verarbeitung  top, den Rest finde so lala, Bremse ist bis heute noch Käse.
Würde wenn, dann den TT RS nehmen, der fährt sich nicht so brachial untersteuernd.

Golf R ist ebenfalls top, Motor gut, Fahrwerk/Antrieb sehr gut und Verarbeitung Golf typisch gut.
Der R hat halt den Nachteil, dass er vom Motor her Serie recht langweilig ist (Leistungsabgabe und Klang).
Bei der Leistung lässt sich aber einiges machen, da steht der R den anderen beiden in nichts nach.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> Zufällig jemand, der einen aktuellen Golf R fährt?



Ja ich und meine Freundin einen M235i Cabrio.
Den Golf finde ich ganz nett, Fahrwerk aber fast zu weich und die Sitze etwas unbequem.
Aber solides Auto.
Den neuen M2 würde ich aber auf jeden Fall vorziehen, leider liegt die Lieferzeit bei aktuell ende 2017


----------



## Falk (5. Juli 2016)

Naja, man muss ja unterscheiden zwischen dem M2 und dem M235i - das sind ja unterschiedliche Autos.  Was halt Must-Have ist: 4 Sitzplätze. Da ist halt der Golf & RS3 vorne was die praktischen Aspekte angeht, da kann man auch mal zu viert in den Skiurlaub fahren. 

Was heißt denn "langweilig"? Aktuell fahr ich ja ein relativ großen Sauger mit DSG. Kein Turbo den man merken würde etc. - und vom Fahrstil "cruise" ich eher, der wird nicht übermäßig um die Kurven gescheucht.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2016)

Hast du dir schonmal den Impreza WRX STi angeschaut? Bietet Platz, bietet Leistung und sieht meiner Meinung nach rattenscharf aus. Deutlich besser als seine Vorgänger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dazu noch 5 Läufe + zwischendurch ordentlich WD40 auf die Hinterreifen


 Ja ne is klar.  Und der ganze Prüfstand sah aus wie sau. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nahezu die volle Leistung. Wie  geschrieben, auf der Straße erreiche ich maximal 125-135°C, auf dem  Prüfstand sind es nach zwei Pulls im 5. Gang schon ~180°F.  Zündkorrekturen treten ab etwa 130-140°F auf.


°C oder °F? Ist dein Auto bei nem Ammi getunt gorden? 



s-icon schrieb:


> Den Golf finde ich ganz nett, Fahrwerk aber fast zu weich und die Sitze etwas unbequem.


Bilstein Clubsport Fahrwerk und Recaros einbauen. Das dürfte doch bei dem Geld was du für Autos ausgibst keine Rolle spielen.  Am besten gleich vor der Neuwagenauslieferung, da hat man gleich ab Anfang an das gute Fahrerlebnis.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim RS3 ist der Motor und die  Verarbeitung  top, den Rest finde so lala, Bremse ist bis heute noch  Käse.


Warum sollte man die Seirenbremse weiter fahren, wenn die Käse ist? Gleich beim neuen Auto ne bessere reinbauen und gut. Ich kenne keinen Hersteller(mit Ausnahme von Porsche) der bei Serienautos ne anständige Bremse verbaut.(auch BMW nicht)


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2016)

@Falk: Ich würde den VW Golf nehmen. Wenn du mit dem Vorgänger zufrieden warst, spricht doch nix gegen den Golf. Dürfte wohl der günstigste Vertreter von deiner Auswahl sein. Druckvoller Motor und Fahrwerksauslegung wohl eher Richtung GT. Genau wie beim Vorgänger. Wenn du das mochtest, warum nicht nochmal die moderne Variante kaufen?


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bilstein Clubsport Fahrwerk und Recaros einbauen. Das dürfte doch bei dem Geld was du für Autos ausgibst keine Rolle spielen.  Am besten gleich vor der Neuwagenauslieferung, da hat man gleich ab Anfang an das gute Fahrerlebnis.



Aber wieso nicht direkt ein Auto kaufen, was perfekt für die Bedürfnisse passt?
Ich nutze den Golf als Stadtwagen, hat genug Leistung, Kmfort brauche ich auch nicht wirklich in der Stadt und man findet immer einen Parkplatz.
Für andere Einsatzzwecke sind andere Autos besser geeignet.

Und ganz günstig ist der R auch nicht. Der M240i ist derzeit für 499€ pro Monat zu haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aber wieso nicht direkt ein Auto kaufen, was perfekt für die Bedürfnisse passt?
> Ich nutze den Golf als Stadtwagen, hat genug Leistung, Kmfort brauche ich auch nicht wirklich in der Stadt und man findet immer einen Parkplatz.
> Für andere Einsatzzwecke sind andere Autos besser geeignet.


Warum ein tolles Auto nicht kaufen, nur weil ein paar einfach zu behebene Sachen nicht passen?  z.B. eine anständige Bremsanlage und Fahrwerk an ein Auto zu bauen kann problemlos innerhalb eines Tages erledigt werden. Lässt man es noch grade vor der Auslieferung machen, bekommt man nicht mal was davon mit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar.  Und der ganze Prüfstand sah aus wie sau.



Nö, hielt sich in Grenzen 
Das WD40 verfliegt ja.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> °C oder °F? Ist dein Auto bei nem Ammi getunt gorden?



Nee, °F ist aber die Einheit, die sich bei den N54/N55 Ladelufttemperaturen eingebürgert hat, deshalb.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die Seirenbremse weiter fahren, wenn die Käse ist?  Gleich beim neuen Auto ne bessere reinbauen und gut. Ich kenne keinen  Hersteller(mit Ausnahme von Porsche) der bei Serienautos ne anständige  Bremse verbaut.(auch BMW nicht)



Weil die Bremse an sich von den Maßen her mehr als groß genung ist. Hat nur einen riesigen Kontruktionsfehler (Laufrichtung der Scheiben)
Die Bremse überhitzt ja selbst bei denen, die sich die an einem Golf GTI montieren, mit nochmal deutlich weniger Leistung und Gewicht.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum ein tolles Auto nicht kaufen, nur weil ein paar einfach zu behebene Sachen nicht passen?  z.B. eine anständige Bremsanlage und Fahrwerk an ein Auto zu bauen kann problemlos innerhalb eines Tages erledigt werden. Lässt man es noch grade vor der Auslieferung machen, bekommt man nicht mal was davon mit.



Weil ich zB den A45 besser finde, nur den Kofferraum etwas klein.


----------



## Lockeye (5. Juli 2016)

Ich finde den A45 viel zu teuer für das dargebotene, dann doch lieber ne C-Klasse.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil die Bremse an sich von den Maßen her mehr als groß genung ist. Hat nur einen riesigen Kontruktionsfehler (Laufrichtung der Scheiben)
> Die Bremse überhitzt ja selbst bei denen, die sich die an einem Golf GTI montieren, mit nochmal deutlich weniger Leistung und Gewicht.


Warum sollte man an einem Golf überhaubt eine VW Bremse fahren? Gibt z.B. von Stoptech richtig geile Dinger.  Die machen wenigstens was sie sollen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVWCQ4ru-OM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


5 Meter sind ne Ansage. Thermische Reserven sind bestimmt auch massig vorhanden.



s-icon schrieb:


> Weil ich zB den A45 besser finde, nur den Kofferraum etwas klein.


Joa A45 macht richtig laune.  Da würde ich aber auf jeden Fall an der Vorderachse breitere Felgen und Reifen drauf machen und auch nur vorne 10mm Spurverbreiterung fahren. Ansonsten wird das immer so eine schiebende Angelegenheit.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2016)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Ich finde den A45 viel zu teuer für das dargebotene, dann doch lieber ne C-Klasse.



Eine Leistungsmäßig vergleichbare C Klasse ist aber auch nicht billig


----------



## Lockeye (5. Juli 2016)

Meine Devise lautet, lieber einen 2- 3 Jahre alten gebrauchten Großen mit wenig Kilometer, als einen Neuen "Kleinen".


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2016)

Nicht immer geht die Rechnung auf, manchmal lohnt sich einfach neu zu kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich Golfklasse kaufen "müsste" dann nach wie vor eine Giulietta. Immer nur deutsche Modelle find ich langweilig.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mal eine frage, wo kann man die Versicherungskosten (grob) nachsehen wenn man ein 2 wagen für einen Fahranfänger anmelden würde.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2016)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Meine Devise lautet, lieber einen 2- 3 Jahre alten gebrauchten Großen mit wenig Kilometer, als einen Neuen "Kleinen".



Alleine schon der Konfigurator ist mir den Neuwagen und den Wertverlust wert.  

Aber ich liebäugle aktuell mit nem kleinrn 4x4. Vieleicht richtung Suzuki oder Dacia. Da würde ich auch gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine frage, wo kann man die Versicherungskosten (grob) nachsehen wenn man ein 2 wagen für einen Fahranfänger anmelden würde.


Bei Check24 und Ähnlichem gibt es eigentlich immer brauchbare Orientierungspunkte.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Juli 2016)

> Bei Check24 und Ähnlichem gibt es eigentlich immer brauchbare Orientierungspunkte.



Bei einen bmw 523i e39 kam er mit einen mit einen preis von 2500€ mit haftpflicht u. Teilkasko daher...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2016)

Was bei vollem Satz tatsächlich hinkommen müsste. Deswegen nutzen die meisten Fahranfänger ja die Rabatte der Eltern.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juli 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Bei einen bmw 523i e39 kam er mit einen mit einen preis von 2500€ mit haftpflicht u. Teilkasko daher...



Ein E39 ist ar***teuer, das passt schon so.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juli 2016)

Davon ab hat ein Fahranfänger imho auch nichts in einem 523i zu suchen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lockeye (5. Juli 2016)

Naja, finde ich persönlich noch vertretbar.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach sehr gutes Anfängerauto.
Viel Knautschzone und relativ wenig Leistung.

Letzte Woche kleines Treffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. Juli 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sehr gutes Anfängerauto.
> Viel Knautschzone und relativ wenig Leistung.


Man könnte klar argumentieren, dass das Auto recht groß ist und manche Fahranfänger sich überfordert fühlen.
Zudem kommen die für einen Fahränfänger verhältnismäßig hohen Unterhaltskosten dazu.
Ansonsten kann ich aber auch nicht sagen, dass man dieses Auto als Fahranfänger nicht fahren sollte.
Der Anschaffungspreis ist nicht schlecht, es gibt einiges an Ausstattung und doch ein bisschen was an Leistung.
Wie schon vons-icon genannt, ist das Auto auch relativ sicher, was auch gut für einen Anfänger ist.
Als Wagen an sich, ist es einer der Kandidaten für mein erstes Auto 

Man merkt aber trotzdem einen unterschied zwischen 523i und 525i.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2016)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Man könnte klar argumentieren, dass das Auto recht groß ist und manche Fahranfänger sich überfordert fühlen.



Mir hat es nicht geschadet, dass ich in einem großen Auto fahren gelernt hab. 
Egal ob Transporter oder Sportwagen inzwischen fahre ich alles.
Die hohen Unterhaltskosten werden durch den Anschaffungspreis aufgefangen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2016)

Wie ich die A2 hasse.

Muss mal gesagt werden!

Und Audi A3 Fahrer im Moment.
Frauen genauso schlimm wie Maenner.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Juli 2016)

> Was bei vollem Satz tatsächlich hinkommen müsste. Deswegen nutzen die meisten Fahranfänger ja die Rabatte der Eltern.


Bei vollen satz ja, aber dan kann er das Fahrzeug gleich auf sich selber versichern was aber totaler müll ist.



> Die leute die die prozente der eltern mitbenutzen zahlen deutlich weniger.



Aus irgend einen grund hat es oder hat es noch nicht funktioniert.

ps die Versicherungsklassen
Haftpflicht *20*
Vollkasko*    16*
Teilkasko*    21*


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und Audi A3 Fahrer im Moment.
> Frauen genauso schlimm wie Maenner.


 LoL kommste hinter manchen nicht hinterher oder warum?  ...vorallem alte blaue 8L...



Icedaft schrieb:


> Davon ab hat ein Fahranfänger imho auch nichts in einem 523i zu suchen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Warum das denn nicht? Ist doch nen Top Anfängerauto, auch wenn die Versicherung teuer ist. Robust, geringer Unterhalt und man hat nen vollwertiges Auto.

Getippt auf meiner Logitech G15 Refresh, angeschlossen am 1. USB2.0 Port oben links.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> LoL kommste hinter manchen nicht hinterher oder warum?  ...vorallem alte blaue 8L...


Ob jemand schneller ist als ich, ist mir ziehmlich egal, fahr meistens eh Firmenfahrzeug (Passat TDI, W211)
Die sollen halt vernuenftig und zuegig fahren und nicht so behindert rumeiern, mit allen was dazugehoert wie: ausscheren ohne Blinker und schauen, permanentes linksfahren mit ~120km/h, draengeln wo eh vor einem noch zig Autos fahren etc etc etc.
Die A3-Fahrer/innen (meist mit dem Sportsback) sind mir halt die letzten Tage am meisten aufgefallen.
War jetzt kein gegen-BadFrag-schiessen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum das denn nicht? Ist doch nen Top Anfängerauto, auch wenn die Versicherung teuer ist. Robust, geringer Unterhalt und man hat nen vollwertiges Auto.


Versteh auch nicht was das jetzt mit dem Auto zu tun hat. 
Muss ein Fahranfaenger unbedingt irgendeinen Klein(st)wagen als erstes Auto haben?
Mein Schwager meinte auch er muesse unbedingt einen Kleinwagen haben, wegen Uebersicht und so Zeugs.
War halt total Beratungsresistent. Faehrt jetzt einen Opel Astra J der ihm mMn eine Menge Geld gekostet hat.
Uebersicht die ihm so wichtig war nach hinten irgendwie gar nicht vorhanden, nach vorne auch mehr ein Ratespiel.
Find da eine etwas betagte C-Klasse oder E-Klasse ungleich besser.
Zwar ein Riesenkuebel, aber da weis ich eher wo das Fahrzeug anfaengt und endet.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Getippt auf meiner Logitech G15 Refresh, angeschlossen am 1. USB2.0 Port oben links.



Musste unerwarteter Weise doch etwas Schmunzeln


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juli 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Davon ab hat ein Fahranfänger imho auch nichts in einem 523i zu suchen...



Lol. Ich habe mit dem 850er angefangen, lebe immernoch und habe ihn immernoch


----------



## ASD_588 (5. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Lol. Ich habe mit dem 850er angefangen, lebe immernoch und habe ihn immernoch



Läuft bei dir würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Getippt auf meiner Logitech G15 Refresh, angeschlossen am 1. USB2.0 Port oben links.



Danke für den charmanten Hinweis, habe dann jetzt endlich auch mal die Einstellung gefunden um den Müll abzuschalten...


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Davon ab hat ein Fahranfänger imho auch nichts in einem 523i zu suchen...



Weil? Du willst doch jetzt nicht etwa sagen das man sich mit den 170PS in einem 5er schnell tot fährt. Da finde ich Kleinwagen mit sagen wir mal 100PS deutlich gefährlicher.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil? Du willst doch jetzt nicht etwa sagen das man sich mit den 170PS in einem 5er schnell tot fährt. Da finde ich Kleinwagen mit sagen wir mal 100PS deutlich gefährlicher.


Warum das denn? Ich denke mit nem Heckantriebler + 170 PS eher als in nem Frontkratzer und wenig Leistung..


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. Juli 2016)

8,5 Sekunden auf 100 (dritter Gang) und 228 km/h VMax sind zwar für einen Fahranfänger nicht wenig und wohl auch schneller, als irgendein 75-100 Ps Kleinwagen, aber warum soll da die Unfallgefahr höher sein?

Wenn man das ASC+T,bzw DSC aktiviert lässt, bekommt man nicht wirklich mit,welche Räder angetrieben werden.

Heizen kann man auch mit 45Ps und im Falle eines Unfalls säße ich nun wirklich lieber in einem E39, als in einem Kleinwagen.

Ich finde den E39 heute noch toll, leider vergessen aber viele,dass die Anschaffung nicht alles ist. Auch wenn die Motoren selbst sehr robust sind (siehe M52 Kilometerkönig-Sammelthread im Bmw-Treff). 
Auch auf Rost muss man an einigen versteckten Stellen achten.

@zeiss
Aber Volvo, oder? Sonst bin ich gleich sehr sehr neidisch.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @zeiss
> Aber Volvo, oder? Sonst bin ich gleich sehr sehr neidisch.



Ich glaub da musst jetzt doch sehr neidisch sein.
Zeiss hats nichts ganz so mit Volvo's wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. Juli 2016)

Ne, eigentlich nicht. Aber ich meine, irgendwo hier im Thread hat er auch mal was von nem 850er Volvo geschrieben.
Kann mich aber auch irren.

Der 8er BMW ist einfach klasse. Der braucht sich auch heute noch nicht zu verstecken und wer mit Autos nix am Hut hat, erkennt bei einem gepflegten Modell sicher nicht, wie alt er ist. Vom Design her einfach absolut zeitlos, elegant und sportlich. Macht auf dem McDonald's Parkplatz eine gute Figur, vor der Oper allerdings auch 
Von der Technik her für die damalige Zeit her sowieso super.

Entsprechend sind die Preise seit rund 10 Jahren aber leider auch, ebenso wie man scheinbar gerade bei dem Modell nur zu gerne irgendwelche Unfallschäden verschweigt oder den Kilometerstand manipuliert. Selbst einige BMW-Händler haben sich da bei nem Bekannten nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert.

Und für die Meckerer: Ja, er ist schwer und so mancher Sportwagen ist deutlich schneller. Aber der 8er war und ist nie als Sportwagen gedacht gewesen.


----------



## Riverna (6. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Warum das denn? Ich denke mit nem Heckantriebler + 170 PS eher als in nem Frontkratzer und wenig Leistung..



Als ob 170PS in so einem schweren Teil nicht wenig Leistung wäre... 
Und was alle immer mit Heckantrieb haben. Nun gut egal, ich bezog das einfach auf die geringe Knautschzone. Lieber fahr ich mit einem 5er irgendwo gegen als mit einem Saxo, Clio oder Punto. 

Die Leistung ist überhaupt nicht das Problem, wer geistig nicht Reif genug ist ein Fahrzeug zu bewegen fährt sich mit einer 26PS Ente genau so schnell zum Krüppel wie mit einem 200PS Koffer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2016)

Zumal man sagen muss, wenn man nur 75PS hat, dann nutzt man diese auch voll aus  
Da dürfte es deutlich sicherer sein mit Reserven zu cruisen. 
Auch sind eben Überholvorgänge deutlich sicherer mit mehr Bums, gerade als Fahranfänger der dabei noch Erfahrung sammeln muss.


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auch sind eben Überholvorgänge deutlich sicherer mit mehr Bums, gerade als Fahranfänger der dabei noch Erfahrung sammeln muss.



Wobei gefühlt sehr viele Fahranfänger beim Überholen verunglücken weil sie das Gas durchdrücken und die Kontrolle verlieren.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @zeiss
> Aber Volvo, oder? Sonst bin ich gleich sehr sehr neidisch.



Nein, kein Volvo. Ein BMW 850Ci. Ich mag eben V12 Sauger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich glaub da musst jetzt doch sehr neidisch sein.
> Zeiss hats nichts ganz so mit Volvo's wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe.



Richtig, ich habe mit Volvo nichts am Hut. Volvo war zwar mein Kunde mal, aber das ist schon lange her.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auch sind eben Überholvorgänge deutlich sicherer mit mehr Bums, gerade als Fahranfänger der dabei noch Erfahrung sammeln muss.



Wie Riverna schon geschrieben hat, kommt es auf die geistige Reife an. 

Das Argument finde ich aber völlig bescheuert, dass kann ich nämlich genau so gut umdrehen und sagen, man fährt sich wiederum schneller tot, weil man sich eher auf waghalsige Mannöver einlässt, weil die Power ja da ist. 

Ich sehe jetzt auch kein Problem darin, dass man als Fahranfänger einen Wagen mit mehr als 100 oder 200 PS hat (oder wie viel auch imme) fährt. Ein großer Wagen hat natürlich auch Vorteile, wie im Falle eines Unfalls,gegenüber einem Kleinwagen, aber wie fast alles hat die Münze hier auch zwei Seiten, es gibt immer Vor- und Nachteile  
Aber den Gedankengang mit dem "sicherereren Überholen" finde ich vollkommen daneben. Schätzt man die Situation falsch ein ist man genau so dran wie mit ner kleinen Pritsche.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wobei gefühlt sehr viele Fahranfänger beim Überholen verunglücken weil sie das Gas durchdrücken und die Kontrolle verlieren.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, oder fahren Fahranfänger neuerdings PS-Monster mit Heckantrieb ohne Fahrhilfen? 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie Riverna schon geschrieben hat, kommt es auf die geistige Reife an.
> 
> Das Argument finde ich aber völlig bescheuert, dass kann ich nämlich genau so gut umdrehen und sagen, man fährt sich wiederum schneller tot, weil man sich eher auf waghalsige Mannöver einlässt, weil die Power ja da ist.
> 
> ...



Kann man eben so oder so sehen. Aber wenn die Karre eben ewig zum beschleunigen braucht dann tritt man diese auch permanent. Wenn jemand gern und viel überholt, macht er das auch mit nem 75 PS Auto. Und dann sage ich lieber mit mehr Bums und schneller vorbei, als es jedes mal drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gestern ein Din C4 Umschlag von Conti bekommen. Drin war das Material für die Membranen der Hochdruckpumpen. Conti ist klasse, am Freitag eine Anfrage hingeschickt (über das Kontaktformular), am Montag eine Nachricht vom Ansprechpartner, dass das Zeug unterwegs ist und gestern war es da, für UMME.  Da kann Bosch sich eine Scheibe davon abschneiden!!!

So sieht das Zeug aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein mit Polyamid verstärkter Acrylnitrilbutadinkautschuk mit 0,28mm Dicke.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und dann sage ich lieber mit mehr Bums und schneller vorbei, als es jedes mal drauf ankommen lassen.



"Als es jedes mal darauf ankommen zu lassen", weil man keine 200PS hat? Das hat mit der Leistung doch gar nichts zu tun. 

Entweder hat man genug Platz zum überholen oder nicht. Das man mit 200PS weniger Zeit braucht um einen LKW zu überholen als mit einem 100PS Wagen ist klar. Es kommt eben auf die Situation an. 

Aber zu sagen, mehr PS machen das Überholen sicherer ist für mich vollkommener blödsinn. Aber ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, wenn du meinst es sei so, ist es eben so


----------



## Zoon (6. Juli 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> Mögliche Kandidaten wären Golf R, M235i xdrive, A3 RS3 - davon wäre das Vernünftigste Wahrscheinlich der R, einen Reihensechser wäre aber auch immer noch ein Kindheitstraum...



Würde den RS3 nehmen, zumindest klangtechnisch ein würdiger R32 Nachfolger. Golf R schön und gut aber emotional wie ein Mixer. Der Soundaktuator im Sportmodus ist so nervig das viele den als erstes Rauscodieren lassen. Vom fahrwerk ist der Golf 7 R aber meilenweit besser als der R32. Musst also abwägen zwischen Emotion und Fahrbarkeit. M235i hat aufgrund der Konstruktion deutlich weniger Platz im Innenraum als ein Golf und wen nBMW die Innenraumqualität immer noch nicht im Griff hat: Schlechter als Golf 7 und Audi. 

Deswegen der Beste Kompromiss aus beiden: RS3


----------



## blautemple (6. Juli 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> "Als es jedes mal darauf ankommen zu lassen", weil man keine 200PS hat? Das hat mit der Leistung doch gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Entweder hat man genug Platz zum überholen oder nicht. Das man mit 200PS weniger Zeit braucht um einen LKW zu überholen als mit einem 100PS Wagen ist klar. Es kommt eben auf die Situation an.
> 
> Aber zu sagen, mehr PS machen das Überholen sicherer ist für mich vollkommener blödsinn. Aber ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, wenn du meinst es sei so, ist es eben so



Ich behaupte einfach mal das man kein Platz zum überholen hat wenn man es mit 200PS schafft und mit 100PS nicht


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> "Als es jedes mal darauf ankommen zu lassen", weil man keine 200PS hat? Das hat mit der Leistung doch gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Entweder hat man genug Platz zum überholen oder nicht. *Das man mit 200PS weniger Zeit braucht um einen LKW zu überholen als mit einem 100PS Wagen ist klar.* Es kommt eben auf die Situation an.
> 
> *Aber zu sagen, mehr PS machen das Überholen sicherer ist für mich vollkommener blödsinn.* Aber ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen, wenn du meinst es sei so, ist es eben so



Da widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst. Wenn ich weniger Zeit (= Platz) brauche zum Überholen, dann ist es sicherer, denn ich befinde mich eine kürzere Zeit (ergo auch kürzere Strecke) auf der Gegenfahrbahn.


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, oder fahren Fahranfänger neuerdings PS-Monster mit Heckantrieb ohne Fahrhilfen?



Also bei uns steht regelmässig ein Artikel in der Zeitung wo meist ein BMW eines Neulenkers im Graben liegt 

Aber das ist natürlich nur Subjektiv weil die Artikel mehr auffallen als andere.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Also bei uns steht regelmässig ein Artikel in der Zeitung wo meist ein BMW eines Neulenkers im Graben liegt



Dann sind das aber alles alte BMW ohne ASC+T oder DSC. Und sebst dann muss man sich schon ziemlich blöd anstellen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal das man kein Platz zum überholen hat wenn man es mit 200PS schafft und mit 100PS nicht



Dann überholt man auch nicht  



Zeiss schrieb:


> Da widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst. Wenn ich weniger Zeit (= Platz) brauche zum Überholen, dann ist es sicherer, denn ich befinde mich eine kürzere Zeit (ergo auch kürzere Strecke) auf der Gegenfahrbahn.



Den Widerspruch sehe ich nicht. Ob ein Überholvorgang sicher ist hängt nicht von der Zeit ab, die ich auf der Gegenfahrbahn bin, sondern von der Entfernung zum Gegenverkehr. 

Es geht mir einfach um die Pauschalaussage, mehr Leistung = sichereres Überholen. Das halte ich für falsch. 

Entweder der Platz zum Überholen ist da oder nicht, natürlich ist das gekoppelt mit der Leistung des Wagens. Ob ich jetzt 5 Sekunden zum überholen brauche oder 10, wenn bei beiden Situationen der Gegenverkehr 300m+ noch entfernt ist, hat der mit 5 Sekunden ja nicht den sicherer Überholt als der mit 10 Sekunden, obwohl er länger gebraucht hat.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

Und "Platz haben" ist eben relativ...


----------



## blautemple (6. Juli 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann überholt man auch nicht



Das sehe ich ja genauso 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und "Platz haben" ist eben relativ...



Ne nicht so wirklich, eigentlich ist das ziemlich genau geregelt


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und "Platz haben" ist eben relativ...



Darum ja, was Riverna zu anderem Thema gesagt hat, kommt es auf den Fahrer (geistige Reife) an. 

Wenn ich nicht einschätzen kann ob der Platz zum überholen reicht, ist es egal wie viel Leistung der Wagen hat, dann sollte man nicht überholen, denn dann ist jeder Überholvorgang ein Risiko, außer bei schnurgerader Fahrbahn ohne Gegenverkehr.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

Okay, dann versuche ich es mal anders. ich habe 300 PS unter dem Popo und weiß, dass ich zum Überholen 200m brauche. Ich habe aber geschätzt 400m frei, also Feuer frei. Jetzt habe ich 75PS unter dem Popo und brauche 500m zum Überholen, habe aber nur die 400m, also Füße still halten. Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

Das ist doch genau das gleiche was ich die ganze Zeit sage 

Die 300PS haben deinen Überholvorgang nicht sicherer gemacht als einen Überholvorgang von dem 75PS Ding. In dem Beispiel hat die Leistung dir nur ermöglicht überhaupt zu überholen, was dem 75PS ding nicht möglich wäre. 

Wer dann trotzdem überholt, naja, da ist die Leistung nicht Schuld oder unsicherer, sondern das Objekt hinterm Steuer einfach blöd


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Als ob 170PS in so einem schweren Teil nicht wenig Leistung wäre...
> Und was alle immer mit Heckantrieb haben. Nun gut egal, ich bezog das einfach auf die geringe Knautschzone. Lieber fahr ich mit einem 5er irgendwo gegen als mit einem Saxo, Clio oder Punto.
> 
> Die Leistung ist überhaupt nicht das Problem, wer geistig nicht Reif genug ist ein Fahrzeug zu bewegen fährt sich mit einer 26PS Ente genau so schnell zum Krüppel wie mit einem 200PS Koffer.


Ist halt meine Einschätzung gewesen. Wenn dem nicht so is dann kann ich ja dazulernen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. Juli 2016)

@Zeiss
Geil! Wirklich cool. Und den hattest Du als erstes Auto? Hut ab. Und schön, dass Du ihn immer noch besitzt.

@Seeefe
Richtig, dann sollte man nicht überholen. In der Praxis passiert es halt eben aber doch mal, dass sich jemand verschätzt. Erst recht Fahranfänger.
Aber ob dann mehr Leistung sicherer ist? Ich wage zu behaupten, dass dann häufig öfter und manchmal auch riskanter überholt wird. Bei mir war es jedenfalls so...
Aber wie ihr sagt, liegt halt an der geistigen Reife. Manche haben sie, viele junge (und auch manche ältere  ) Leute haben sie nicht.
Nicht umsonst führen die 18-25 jährigen die Unfallstatistiken an.


----------



## Seabound (6. Juli 2016)

Wenn man nicht an riskanter Stelle überholt, oder generell nicht riskant überholt, braucht man keine PS als Sicherheitsreserven. Diese Selbstüberschätzung und scheinbare Sicherheit hat schon einigen das Leben gekostet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2016)

Es ging um Fahranfänger, die die Entfernung aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung nicht richtig einschätzen können. Natürlich ist es dann sicherer wenn ich mit 200 Ps statt 75 eine Situation falsch eingeschätzt habe, da die Chance dann höher ist trotzdem noch sicher einscheren zu können, weil schneller vorbei. Was kann man denn daran nicht verstehen?
Erst ging es um Fahranfänger und dann nimmst du Erfahrene Fahrer als Beispiel die einfach nur "blöd" sind?
Ich fahre auch schon ein paar Jahre Auto und überlege trotzdem meist 3x ob ich überholen kann, weil es manchmal schwierig sein kann eine Situation einzuschätzen. Ich persönlich gehe auf Nummer sicher, aber das gilt wohl kaum für die meisten jungen Fahranfänger.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

Und wie oft geht da mit mehr PS gut?
Spätestens nach dem dritten Mal denkt sich der Fahranfänger:
"Ach, ich hab ja die Leistung, hat sonst auch geklappt".


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2016)

Besser als wenn der erste Versuch fehlschlägt weil er merkt, dass die Karre doch nicht so zieht wie gedacht  

Ne aber mal im Ernst, mit einem PS-Stärkeren Auto überholt man ja nicht mit Vollgas. 
Der zieht eben schon mit halb-durchgetreten Gas ordentlich vorbei. 
Da hat man meist noch genug Reserven wenn man merkt, dass es doch knapp wird. 

Anders bei nem PS-Schwachen, da ist runterschalten + Vollgas immer angesagt, Reserven gibt es nicht. Da muss man gleich die Situation richtig einschätzen, einen Joker gibts nicht. 

Das PS-Schwache Auto hat beim Überholen einfach keinen Vorteil (es sei denn ihr geht davon aus, dass der Fahranfänger sich gar nicht erst traut zu überholen, weil er weiß die Karre ist zu lahm).


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

Für mich hat viel PS/Drehmoment und im Umkehrschluss eine gute Elastizität, vor allem etwas mit Komfort zu tun.
Auf der Landstraße brauche ich nicht zwingend 2 Gänge zurückschalten um einen LKW o.ä. zu überholen........gucken ob alles passt, und ohne schalten einfach vorbei.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2016)

Wenn man nicht schalten will fährt man Automatik. Wo wenn nicht zum überholen  auf einer einspurigen Straße sollte man sonst noch schalten?


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Geil! Wirklich cool. Und den hattest Du als erstes Auto? Hut ab. Und schön, dass Du ihn immer noch besitzt.



Ja, den hatte ich als erstes Auto


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht schalten will fährt man Automatik. Wo wenn nicht zum überholen  auf einer einspurigen Straße sollte man sonst noch schalten?



Nicht falsch verstehen, schalten macht mit per se auch Spaß.
Aber wenn ich meine täglich Arbeitsstrecke abkutsche, und wie jeden Morgen auf der selben Geraden 1 bis 2 LKWs vor mir sind, ist es einfach komfortabel ohne weiteres zu tun daran vorbei zu fahren.


----------



## the_leon (6. Juli 2016)

Ganz interessant zum Mitlesen wie ihr so über erste Autos für Fahranfänger diskutiert...
Das steht bei mir auch an.
Ich will ja nen 525 Touring aus der dritten Generation, nur mein Vater ist da anderer Meinung


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Als ob 170PS in so einem schweren Teil nicht wenig Leistung wäre...
> Und was alle immer mit Heckantrieb haben. Nun gut egal, ich bezog das einfach auf die geringe Knautschzone. Lieber fahr ich mit einem 5er irgendwo gegen als mit einem Saxo, Clio oder Punto.


Ich würde lieber in einem aktuellen Punto sitzen, als in einem alten großen Auto.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qBDyeWofcLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser wäre ein ähnliches altes Auto nur in größer.


----------



## fatlace (6. Juli 2016)

gerade mit meinem Händler telefoniert, auto wird wohl erst ende oktober/anfang november fertig sein
naja genug zeit um teile zu bestellen
glaub das fahrwerk wird nur die Heimfahrt von Wolfsburg drin bleiben und danach kommt direkt ein H&R deep rein


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

Ist das dann besser, von der reinen Performance her........oder nur wegen der optik H&R?


----------



## fatlace (6. Juli 2016)

Optik ist mir wichtiger als performance
ich bin auch nicht so der heizer, gelegentlich mal etwas flinker in kurven, aber rekorde will ich keine brechen.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> Optik ist mir wichtiger als performance
> ich bin auch nicht so der heizer, gelegentlich mal etwas flinker in kurven, aber rekorde will ich keine brechen.



Achso....


----------



## fatlace (6. Juli 2016)

ich weiß nicht in wie weit sich das Clubsport fahrwerk zum normalen gti unterscheidet, aber das CS fahrwerk ist von der performance her schon sehr gut, könnte ich mit meinem fahrkönnen glaub ich eh nicht ausreizen


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

Das ist im normalen Straßenverkehr immer schwierig.


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

Mal ne Frage am Rande: Sollte man bei einem Federwechsel (5cm tiefer) die Stossdämpfer tauschen auch wenn sie passen?


----------



## fatlace (6. Juli 2016)

würd ich ab 4cm tiefer eigentlich immer machen.
oder wen das fahrwerk auch schon über 100k aufm buckel hat, da würd ich die dämpfer auch wechseln.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ganz interessant zum Mitlesen wie ihr so über erste Autos für Fahranfänger diskutiert...
> Das steht bei mir auch an.
> Ich will ja nen 525 Touring aus der dritten Generation, nur mein Vater ist da anderer Meinung


Was würde er sich denn als erstes Auto für dich vorstellen ? 

Bei mir war es auch so kleinwagen + nicht extrem viel Leistung. Aber ich kann nicht meckern (91PS, 900KG Leergewicht). Wenn man den richtig fährt ist er nicht zu langsam


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was würde er sich denn als erstes Auto für dich vorstellen ?
> 
> Bei mir war es auch so kleinwagen + nicht extrem viel Leistung. Aber ich kann nicht meckern (91PS, 900KG Leergewicht). Wenn man den richtig fährt ist er nicht zu langsam



Ich würde bei meinem (nicht vorhandenen) Kind drauf achten, dass die Kiste sicher ist. Airbags, ABS, ESP, ordentliche Bremsen etc.pp


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei meinem (nicht vorhandenen) Kind drauf achten, dass die Kiste sicher ist. Airbags, ABS, ESP, ordentliche Bremsen etc.pp


Hab halt kein ESP gabs nur in der 1.5er Motorisierung. Aber dafür Airbags+Seitenairbags und 5 Sterne Crashtest


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Hab halt kein ESP gabs nur in der 1.5er Motorisierung. Aber dafür Airbags+Seitenairbags und 5 Sterne Crashtest



Mein erster Wagen hatte noch nicht mal Airbags.....ABS och nich.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mein erster Wagen hatte noch nicht mal Airbags.....ABS och nich.


Bei dir ist es sicher etwas länger her, dann kann ichs verstehen


----------



## the_leon (6. Juli 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was würde er sich denn als erstes Auto für dich vorstellen ?
> 
> Bei mir war es auch so kleinwagen + nicht extrem viel Leistung. Aber ich kann nicht meckern (91PS, 900KG Leergewicht). Wenn man den richtig fährt ist er nicht zu langsam



Der will auch sowas in die Richtung...
Aber der 525 is ned soo teuer gebraucht. dann kauf ich mir den halt später selber


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Der will auch sowas in die Richtung...
> Aber der 525 is ned soo teuer gebraucht. dann kauf ich mir den halt später selber


Das würd doch auch gehen. Werd ich (solang mein Einkommen dann reicht ) genauso machen. Also auch n dickeren Wagen mit ordentlich Bums


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich Glück habe kann ich dann auch den "alten" Mercedes SL500 von meiner Oma fahren


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Der will auch sowas in die Richtung...
> Aber der 525 is ned soo teuer gebraucht. dann kauf ich mir den halt später selber



Aber auch nicht die Unterhaltskosten vergessen


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mein erster Wagen hatte noch nicht mal Airbags.....ABS och nich.


Meiner hatte nicht mal ne Servolenkung, dafür nen Choke.
Aber ABS ist ne Wohltat, geht zwar auch ohne, aber finde es mit wesentlich entspannter.
Das gleiche gilt für die Servolenkung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Wobei gefühlt sehr viele Fahranfänger beim Überholen verunglücken weil sie das Gas durchdrücken und die Kontrolle verlieren.


Wohl eher weil sie das Gas *NICHT* durchdrücken und viel zu lange überholen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern ein Din C4 Umschlag von Conti  bekommen. Drin war das Material für die Membranen der Hochdruckpumpen.  Conti ist klasse, am Freitag eine Anfrage hingeschickt (über das  Kontaktformular), am Montag eine Nachricht vom Ansprechpartner, dass das  Zeug unterwegs ist und gestern war es da, für UMME.  Da kann Bosch sich eine Scheibe davon abschneiden!!!
> 
> So sieht das Zeug aus:
> 
> ...


Jetzt nur noch ein sehr scharfes Stanzwerkzeug anfertigen... 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ne aber mal im Ernst, mit einem PS-Stärkeren Auto überholt man ja nicht mit Vollgas.


Warum nicht? Ich überhole immer mit Vollgas, auch wenn ich mit 600PS unterwegs bin. Je kürzer der Überholvorgang, desto besser ist es. Mit nem starken Auto kann man auch locker 6-8 Fahrzeuge am Stück machen, ohne das es gefährlich wird.

Und wenn es mal nicht reicht, dann reiht man sich halt hinten wieder ein und gut. Hab ich oft genug schon gemacht. Oder man fängt an die Schlage zu überholen und bleibt so lange links, bis wieder Gegenverkehr kommt und ordnet sich wieder ein. Sobald wieder frei ist gehts weiter.



taks schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage am Rande: Sollte man bei einem  Federwechsel (5cm tiefer) die Stossdämpfer tauschen auch wenn sie  passen?


Man sollte bei jedem Federwechsel die Dämpfer auch anpassen, selbst wenn der nur 1mm tiefer kommt. Passt die Federkennlinie nicht zum Dämpfer fährt es sich wie Kettcar.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei meinem (nicht vorhandenen) Kind  drauf achten, dass die Kiste sicher ist. Airbags, ABS, ESP, ordentliche  Bremsen etc.pp


Ich würde auf keinen Fall auf Airbags achten, weil die kaum Sicherheit bringen. Karosse, Käfig, Sitze, Gurte. Ein Airbag schützt dich nicht wirklich vor schweren Verletzungen. Airbags sind bei manchen Unfällen sogar schlimmer, als wenn keine da wären.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2016)

Und welche Unfälle wären das?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

Auffahrunfälle und Überschläge.

Beim Auffahrunfall ist es nicht von nöten das man einen Lenkradairbag hat. Sitzt man korrekt, berührt der Kopf das Lenkrad nicht. Hat man einen Airbag, haut man bei korrekter Sitzposition aber voll mit dem Kopf rein und bricht sich die Nase. Sitzt man wie ein Affe, dann sollte man lieber nen Airbag haben.

Beim Überschlag zünden die Airbags beim ersten Einschlag aber nur die Windowbags bleiben bis zum Ende geöffnet. Die Seitenairbags sind sofort wieder platt und man schlägt munter im Fahrzeug umher. Wäre anstatt des Seitenairbags ein anständiger Sitz verbaut worden, gäb es das Problem nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Juli 2016)

Hab ja schon oft gehört wie unnötig manche einen Gurt finden, aber das Airbags überflüssig sein sollen


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

Komplett überflüssig sind die nicht aber mit einem gutem Sitz und 6 Punkt Gurt ist man viel sicherer. In normalen PKWs wird halt ein Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und Bequemlichkeit mit 3 Punkt Gurt und Airbags gemacht.

Warum haben Rennfahrzeuge keine Airbags? Richtig. Weil sie schon so wesentlich sicherer sind und die Airbags eher ein Risiko darstellen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Komplett überflüssig sind die nicht aber mit einem gutem Sitz und 6 Punkt Gurt ist man viel sicherer. In normalen PKWs wird halt ein Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und Bequemlichkeit mit 3 Punkt Gurt und Airbags gemacht.
> 
> Warum haben Rennfahrzeuge keine Airbags? Richtig. Weil sie schon so wesentlich sicherer sind und die Airbags eher ein Risiko darstellen.


Vorallem das se net bei nem Huppel gleich auslösen und der Fahrer dann in der Sicht behindert ist.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum haben Rennfahrzeuge keine Airbags? Richtig. Weil sie schon so wesentlich sicherer sind und die Airbags eher ein Risiko darstellen.


Nein, sie  haben einen HANS+Fünfpunktgurt, das kann man nicht mit einem Dreipunktgurt vergleichen.
Durch die Kombination kann sich der Kopf nicht weit genug nach vorne bewegen, sondern bleibt hinten.
Da sowas in einem Serienauto nicht möglich ist, stellt ein Airbag die sicherer Lösung dar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, sie  haben einen HANS+Fünfpunktgurt, das kann man nicht mit einem Dreipunktgurt vergleichen.
> Durch die Kombination kann sich der Kopf nicht weit genug nach vorne bewegen, sondern bleibt hinten.
> Da sowas in einem Serienauto nicht möglich ist, stellt ein Airbag die sicherer Lösung dar.


Auch in einem 3 Punkt Gurt berührst du das Lenkrad nicht bei richtiger Sitzeinstellung. Da muss der Gurt dir schon alle Knochen brechen oder das Lenkrad weiter in den Innenraum gedrückt werden.(was bei modernen Autos nicht mehr passiert)

Wenn du es nicht glaubst, es gibt ja genug Crashtest Videos auf Youtube.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auch in einem 3 Punkt Gurt berührst du das Lenkrad nicht bei richtiger Sitzeinstellung. Da muss der Gurt dir schon alle Knochen brechen oder das Lenkrad weiter in den Innenraum gedrückt werden.(was bei modernen Autos nicht mehr passiert)


Dein Kopf ist nicht fixiert, anders als bei HANS.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auch in einem 3 Punkt Gurt berührst du das Lenkrad nicht bei richtiger Sitzeinstellung. Da muss der Gurt dir schon alle Knochen brechen oder das Lenkrad weiter in den Innenraum gedrückt werden.(was bei modernen Autos nicht mehr passiert)


Das erzähl mal der Dame dir vor mir gegen einen Baum gefahren ist.
Ohne Airbag wär die da nicht selbstständig ausgestiegen.
Wenn du meinst das ein Airbag unnötig ist, gucke ich dir gerne beim Selbstversuch zu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dein Kopf ist nicht fixiert, anders als bei HANS.


Das muss er auch nicht. Wenn sich das Auto nicht wie Matsch zusammenfaltet und der Gurt richtig stramm ist, dann reicht die Distanz aus. Wenn du natürlich den Gurt locker über deine Winterjacke legst und ne Kiste fährst, die bei minimalem Einschlag schon zusammenschrumpelt, dann braucht man nen Airbag.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch ein sehr scharfes Stanzwerkzeug anfertigen...



Mit einem Skalpell geht es auch sehr gut


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das muss er auch nicht. Wenn sich das Auto nicht wie Matsch zusammenfaltet und der Gurt richtig stramm ist, dann reicht die Distanz aus. Wenn du natürlich den Gurt locker über deine Winterjacke legst und ne Kiste fährst, die bei minimalem Einschlag schon zusammenschrumpelt, dann braucht man nen Airbag.


Kleine Leute die relativ dicht vorm Lenkrad sitzen müssen, scheinst du nicht zu kennen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mit einem Skalpell geht es auch sehr gut


Nach dem Schneiden mit einem Skalpell reißt das Gummi nicht weiter ein? Scheren oder Messer in allen möglichen Formen haben oft den blöden Effekt das es an der Schnittkante beginnt einzureißen, wenn man das Gummi belastet. Hab früher viele Gummihandschuhe für meine Erbsenknarre zerschnitten bis ich gemerkt hab das die viel länger halten, wenn es abgestanzt wird. Dann hat das Gummi keinen Startpunkt, von dem es anfängt zu reißen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kleine Leute die relativ dicht vorm Lenkrad sitzen müssen, scheinst du nicht zu kennen.


Da muss man aber schon sehr kurz geraten sein.  Die Armlänge von Menschen ist nicht so krass unterschiedlich. Und wenn man kleiner ist, dann ist der Oberkörper ja auch nicht so lang.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nach dem Schneiden mit einem Skalpell reißt das Gummi nicht weiter ein? Scheren oder Messer in allen möglichen Formen haben oft den blöden Effekt das es an der Schnittkante beginnt einzureißen, wenn man das Gummi belastet. Hab früher viele Gummihandschuhe für meine Erbsenknarre zerschnitten bis ich gemerkt hab das die viel länger halten, wenn es abgestanzt wird. Dann hat das Gummi keinen Startpunkt, von dem es anfängt zu reißen.



Spielt keine Rolle. Die Membran wird von einem ca 5mm breiten Ring angedrückt und festgehalten

Da kannst Du es sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Membran kommt unter den Ring.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

Hmmm ok dann sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Armlänge von Menschen ist nicht so krass unterschiedlich. Und wenn man kleiner ist, dann ist der Oberkörper ja auch nicht so lang.



Also ne Armlänge wäre mir zu weit weg, da lenkt man ja nur noch aus der Schulter raus.
Am liebsten ist mir, wenn ich flott unterwegs bin, eine Unterarmlänge Abstand, Im Alltag was zwischen ersterem und zweiterem.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon sehr kurz geraten sein.  Die Armlänge von Menschen ist nicht so krass unterschiedlich. Und wenn man kleiner ist, dann ist der Oberkörper ja auch nicht so lang.


Also meine Beine sind knapp 20cm länger als die von meiner Frau.
Wie soll sie da im gleichen Abstand sitzen?
Vor allem ist es ziemlich Wurst wie lang dabei der Oberkörper ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Also ne Armlänge wäre mir zu weit weg, da lenkt man ja nur noch aus der Schulter raus.
> Am liebsten ist mir, wenn ich flott unterwegs bin, eine Unterarmlänge  Abstand, Im Alltag was zwischen ersterem und zweiterem.


Eine volle Armlänge zum Lenkrad ist viel zu weit weg. Ich fahre vom Abstan her immer mit den Schultern am Sitz und der Pulsader oben auf dem Lenkrad(Arm durchgestreckt). Das ergibt quasi den perfekten Abstand, damit man wärend der ganzen Umdrehung die Hände dranlassen kann und die Arme genug angewinkelt sind.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also meine Beine sind knapp 20cm länger als die von meiner Frau.
> Wie soll sie da im gleichen Abstand sitzen?
> Vor allem ist es ziemlich Wurst wie lang dabei der Oberkörper ist.


Wenn man lange Beine hat, dann muss man das Sitzkissen sehr Steil machen. Hat man kurze Beine, das Kissen flacher machen.
Warum sollte die Oberkörper Länge keinen Unterschied machen? Wenn man einen langen Oberkörper hat, dann hat man einen langen Hebel, der um den Beckengurt einknickt und weiter nach vorne kommt. Wenn man einen kurzen Oberkörper hat, dann erlaubt der Beckengurt nicht das man so weit nach vorne kommen kann. In der Regel ist es der Brustgurt, der den Körper weit nach vorne kommen lässt. Der Beckengurt hält der Körper nah am Sitz.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Juli 2016)

Dem Airbag zu Liebe sollte man den Abstand auch nicht zu gering wählen. Dieser erschrickt sich sonst fürchterlich und vergisst sich aufzublasen. 

Natürlich wird er es schaffen, nur liegt der Kopf dann vermutlich auf der Hutablage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

Am geilsten ist es wenn Leute sich nicht anschnallen wollen und eine abgeschnittene Gurtlasche ins Gurtschloss stecken. Bei einem Auto mit Airbag tötet man sich bei einem minimal Unfall mit 20 km/h schon direkt selber. Durch das stecken vom Gurt wird der Airbag nicht sofort, sondern zeitverzögert gezündet. Das sorgt dafür das mit Gurt der Airbag zur richtigen Zeit voll aufgeblasen ist. Ohne angelegten Gurt aber mit gesteckter Gurtlasche sorgt es dafür das einem der Airbag schon bei einem minimal Crash das Genick bricht, weil er dann aufgeht wenn der Kopf direkt davor ist.

Wenn ohne Gurt, dann auf jeden Fall das piepen ertragen. Dann zündet der Airbag sofort und bietet wenigstens ein kleinbischen Schutz, auch wenn das ohne Gurt nicht besonders viel ist.


Achso hier übrigens ein schönes Video von einem *aktuellen* Auto, bei einem innerorts Crash, wo der Airbag nicht aufgeht.(ich nehme mal an der wurde deaktiviert) Der Kopf vom Fahrer trifft das Lenkrad nicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZKG2wqs9_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die einzigen Airbags, die ich für richtig gut halte sind die Windowbags. Die halten einen davon ab, beim Überschlag seine Arme zu verlieren, weil die ausm Auto kommen. Außerdem haut man beim Seitencrash nicht das Fenster mit dem Kopf kaputt.  *aua*


----------



## the_leon (6. Juli 2016)

Es gibt auch noch die Variante den Piepser abzuklemmen das der Gurt nicht angelegt ist.
Dann nervt das Auto nicht und der Airbag schreit trotzdem.


----------



## taks (6. Juli 2016)

Rein technisch wäre es doch auch möglich den Piepser softwaremässig zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Achso hier übrigens ein schönes Video von einem *aktuellen* Auto, bei einem innerorts Crash, wo der Airbag nicht aufgeht.(ich nehme mal an der wurde deaktiviert) Der Kopf vom Fahrer trifft das Lenkrad nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde einfach annehmen dass der Einschlag nicht so groß ist dass es Sinn macht den Airbag auszulösen. Und das kontrolliert das Steuergerät ja auch. Eben weil der Kopf ja auch so das Lenkrad nicht erreicht.



the_leon schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch die Variante den Piepser abzuklemmen das der Gurt nicht angelegt ist.
> Dann nervt das Auto nicht und der Airbag schreit trotzdem.


Gurt anlegen ist schlicht Alternativlos. Z.B. Taxifahrer die selbst auf der Autobahn ohne Anschnaller unterwegs sind werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Rein technisch wäre es doch auch möglich den Piepser softwaremässig zu deaktivieren?



Ist auch möglich, eine Sache der Kodierung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine volle Armlänge zum Lenkrad ist viel zu weit weg. Ich fahre vom Abstan her immer mit den Schultern am Sitz und der Pulsader oben auf dem Lenkrad(Arm durchgestreckt). Das ergibt quasi den perfekten Abstand, damit man wärend der ganzen Umdrehung die Hände dranlassen kann und die Arme genug angewinkelt sind.



Für die Fahrzeugkontrolle ist es am besten, wenn man nur aus den Armen lenkt, also der Abstand möglichst klein ist.
Nicht umsonst wird in Rennfahrzeugen versucht einen Armbeugenwinkel von etwa 90Grad  zu erreichen.
Ist beim Serienfahrzeug nur schwer erreichbar, wenn man noch die Pedale bedienen will


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre mit etwa 70-80° Armwinkel. Ganz 90° sind es nicht. So steil kann ich das Sitzkissen nicht machen.



taks schrieb:


> Rein technisch wäre es doch auch möglich den Piepser softwaremässig zu deaktivieren?


Technisch 0 Problem, Betriebserlaubnis ist dann aber erloschen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach annehmen dass der Einschlag  nicht so groß ist dass es Sinn macht den Airbag auszulösen. Und das  kontrolliert das Steuergerät ja auch. Eben weil der Kopf ja auch so das  Lenkrad nicht erreicht.
> 
> 
> Gurt anlegen ist schlicht Alternativlos. Z.B. Taxifahrer die selbst auf  der Autobahn ohne Anschnaller unterwegs sind werde ich nie  verstehen.


Bei so einem Einschlag sollte der im Normalfall aber aufgehen. Bei den meisten Crashes in 30er Zonen ist der auf. Wenn nur das Rücklicht gebrochen ist nicht aber beim "normalen" Unfall schon.

Ja, wir haben auch so Taxifahrer als Kunden... Haben wohl schon lange genug gelebt.

Das geilste was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab war ein nagelneuer VW Up mit 4000km, der Totalschaden war, obwohl nur die Stoßstange gebrochen war. Dort hatte eine 150kg schwere Frau dringesessen, die sich nicht angeschnallt hatte. Durch den mini Unfall ist sie aber gegen das Armaturenbrett geflogen. Lenkrad, Armaturenbrett, Radio, Frontscheibe, Dachhimmel, Mittelkonsole, Mantelrohrmodul und noch ein paar andere Sachen waren kaputt. Auto totalschaden.   Ihr selbst ist bis auf leichte Verletzungen nix passiert.


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das geilste was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab war ein nagelneuer VW Up mit 4000km, der Totalschaden war, obwohl nur die Stoßstange gebrochen war. Dort hatte eine 150kg schwere Frau dringesessen, die sich nicht angeschnallt hatte. Durch den mini Unfall ist sie aber gegen das Armaturenbrett geflogen. Lenkrad, Armaturenbrett, Radio, Frontscheibe, Dachhimmel, Mittelkonsole, Mantelrohrmodul und noch ein paar andere Sachen waren kaputt. Auto totalschaden.   Ihr selbst ist bis auf leichte Verletzungen nix passiert.



Knautschzone im Inneren? ^^


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2016)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von nem Jeep Renegade? Bin am überlegen, ob ich den als Trailhawk kaufen soll? 

Wahlweise würde mir auch ein Suzuki Jimny gefallen. Klein, robust. Ideal für mit dem Hund in den Wald oder für an den Angelsee zu fahren. 

Werd ma in mich gehen...


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juli 2016)

Sind halt zwei komplett verschiedene Fahrzeuge, der eine ist ein richtiger Geländewagen und das andere ein trendiger Fiat-SUV.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (7. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gurt anlegen ist schlicht Alternativlos. Z.B. Taxifahrer die selbst auf der Autobahn ohne Anschnaller unterwegs sind werde ich nie verstehen.



Natürlich.
Wenn aber der Piepser schreit weil der Einkaufskorb auf dem Sitz steht und nicht angeschnallt ist, dann nervt das


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2016)

Wenn der Einkaufskorb so schwer ist, dass er den Piepser auslöst sollte man den auch nicht ungesichert rum stehen haben. Das wird beim Unfall auch ein nettes Geschoss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2016)

Wo wir grade bei Crashes und Airbags sind, hat es heute mal wieder zum X-ten mal dieses Jahr auf der Kreuzung vor der Firma gekracht. 
Scania vs Türke im e39.
Der BMW hat rot und steht an der Ampel. Die Ampel hat relativ lange Rotphasen. Irgendwann reicht es dem Türken mit warten und er wittert seine Chance über die Kreuzung zu kommen. Er gibt Vollgas, fährt über Rot aber da kommt der Scania von links. *RAAABOOOOOMM*
Beim Scania war die Tankverkleidung verkratzt, der hintere Kotflügel leicht eingerissen und ein paar Spuren am Reifen. Beim e39 ist die ganze Front bis zum Motor abgerissen und auf den Bürgersteig geflogen. 
War wieder ne außerst intelligente Aktion. Ich warte dieses Jahr immer noch auf einen Überschlag oder ein Auto was über die Leitplane fliegt. Bis jetzt leider noch kein Glück gehabt.  Ein Auto das bis zu uns auf den Hof fliegt hätte auch mal was, das gabs noch nicht.

Da haben die mitlerweile auch solche Monster-Rot-Leuchten an die Ampel gebaut, die 4 mal so groß sind wie normal...



the_leon schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Wenn aber der Piepser schreit weil der Einkaufskorb auf dem Sitz steht und nicht angeschnallt ist, dann nervt das


Alles schwerer als 1kg ist, auf jeden Fall sichern oder formschlüssig laden.

Leg mal ein altes wertloses Handy von dir auf den Beifahrersitz. Dann fährst du auf einer freien Straße 50 km/h Tacho. Dann trittst du das Bremspedal schlagartig bis zum Boden durch. Beobachte was mit dem Handy passiert.   Du wirst danach den ollen Korb immer anschnallen. Alle anderen können das auch gerne mal machen.  Mein altes schrottiges LG hat es sogar überlebt.


----------



## taks (7. Juli 2016)

Hatte auch mal bei meinem Firmenauto den Rücksitz nicht ganz eingerastet.
Bei ner Vollbremsung mit 50 hats mir den ganzen Kofferrauminhalt in die Fahrgastzelle gedrückt und mein Sitz war 10cm weiter vorne -.-


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2016)

Erst fährt mit eine Oma mit fehlender Realitätsbetrachtung in die Karre, beschuldigt mich noch ich wäre ihr reingefahren und dann fliegt Deutschland bei der EM raus. Heute ist ein gebrauchter Tag... der Almera ist ein Totalschaden, viel Geld bekomme ich nicht mehr (falls die alte endlich einsieht das man nicht einfach fremden Leuten für die eigene Unfähigkeit Schuld geben kann). Wenn ich am Ende eine Anzahlung oder einen Teil für einen neuen gebrauchten Winterwagen/Alltagswagen zusammen bekomme kann ich glücklich sein. Entweder läuft es auf einen Subaru Impreza Kombi raus (selbes Modell wie mein grüner Turbo) oder ich nehm das Geld und mach meinen NX fertig. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt... eventuell steck ich auch die Kohle ein und hau die Beule von Innen raus.


----------



## Amon (8. Juli 2016)

Das sieht böse aus.


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2016)

Aua, das hat den Rahmen auch noch erwischt.
Da ist es ja schon beim Schadensbild klar, das dir jemand reingefahren ist und nicht du ihr


----------



## XE85 (8. Juli 2016)

Ja man sieht "das" ihm eine(r) reingefahren ist, man sieht aber nicht warum.

Ohne Bezug auf diesen Fall: Es ist nicht automatisch der Schuld der einem anderen in die Karre fährt.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juli 2016)

So sehen die Membranen des Druckdämpfers neu aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nur eine Membran, besteht nur aus zwei Schichten.

Und so sehen sie nach rund 150.000km aus, das sind zwei, jeweils zwei Schichten.

Oberseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass die Kiste überhaupt noch gelaufen ist, war ein Wunder...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2016)

Sieht gut aus. 

E10 Power.  Gummi und Ethanol mag sich nicht so. Besser kein E5 oder E10 fahren.^^


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juli 2016)

Was soll ich dann sonst noch fahren Du Clown 

Glaube auch, dass E10 die Membranen gekillt hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2016)

98 oder 100/102, da ist kein Ethanol drin.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Juli 2016)

Kann es sein, dass unser Golf 4 (1,6SR 8V) deshalb besser mit SuperPlus läuft?
Mit normalem E5 läuft er wesentlich rauer, vor allem am Berg im Zweiten wenn er mit konstant ~2500rpm beschleunigt.

Edit: Signatur ist raus, ist ja peinlich


----------



## Riverna (8. Juli 2016)

98 ist sehr wohl bis zu 5% Ethanol enthalten, in Shell VPower ebenfalls. Lediglich das Ultimate 102 hat kein Ethanol sondern Bio-Ether. Das E10 hat die Membrane mit Sicherheit nicht kaputt gemacht, das ist Panik mache. In E10 sind in Wirklichkeit gar keine 10% drin sondern kaum mehr als in normalem Super.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass unser Golf 4 (1,6SR 8V) deshalb besser mit SuperPlus läuft?
> Mit normalem E5 läuft er wesentlich rauer, vor allem am Berg im Zweiten wenn er mit konstant ~2500rpm beschleunigt.


Das kann durchaus sein.



Riverna schrieb:


> 98 ist sehr wohl bis zu 5% Ethanol enthalten, in  Shell VPower ebenfalls. Lediglich das Ultimate 102 hat kein Ethanol  sondern Bio-Ether. Das E10 hat die Membrane mit Sicherheit nicht kaputt  gemacht, das ist Panik mache. In E10 sind in Wirklichkeit gar keine 10%  drin sondern kaum mehr als in normalem Super.



Aral Ultimate 102
http://www.aral.de/content/dam/aral...raft_und_Brennstoffe/deutsch/ultimate_102.pdf
Benzin
Toluol
Tert-Butylmethylether
2-Ethoxy-2-methylpropan 
Benzol

Bei 98 Oktan kommt es wohl drauf an, wo man tankt. Hab grade gesehen das oft auch 5% drin ist...

Wir haben in letzter Zeit immer wieder Schäden durch E10 gehabt. Die Kraftstoffschläuche sind dann hart wie Stein und brechen einfach ab. Allerdings immer bei Autos, die nicht freigegeben waren.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 98 oder 100/102, da ist kein Ethanol drin.



Ich fahre nur Super oder Super+, aber auch da sind 5% Ethanol drin.

Aber, alle BMW Fahrzeuge sind für E10 freigegeben.



Riverna schrieb:


> 98 ist sehr wohl bis zu 5% Ethanol enthalten, in  Shell VPower ebenfalls. Lediglich das Ultimate 102 hat kein Ethanol  sondern Bio-Ether. Das E10 hat die Membrane mit Sicherheit nicht kaputt  gemacht, das ist Panik mache. In E10 sind in Wirklichkeit gar keine 10%  drin sondern kaum mehr als in normalem Super.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Membranen gekillt hat. Die Bedienungen, unter denen die Membran arbeitet, sind auch ziemlich hart.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Juli 2016)

@Riverna
Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich war auch der Meinung dass bei Super Plus, VPower und Aral Ultimate kein Ethanol enthalten ist.

Edit(h) meint: Du hast (leider) Recht.


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2016)

Da bei mir durch den Unfall wohl ein neues Fahrzeug her soll, bin ich am überlegen was ich mir kaufe. Kann mir einer von euch etwas zu folgenden Kandidaten sagen: 

Subaru Impreza Kombi (dürfte alles ähnlich sein wie bei meiner Limo, also dürfte ich das meiste wissen)
Subaru Foresta 
Subaru Legacy 

Alternativ würde mich noch ein BMW E39 reizen. Jedoch weiß ich nicht welche Motorisierung da zu empfehlen ist. Kenne nur den 540i welcher schon ziemlich geil ist, aber für ein Alltagsauto mit dem ich auch gelegentlich mal weite Strecken fahren muss im Verbrauch wohl doch zu teuer. 520i wird vermutlich zum einschlafen sein. Und ein E39 mit einem R6 Zylinder will mir irgendwie nicht sooo gefallen.


----------



## Klutten (10. Juli 2016)

E39 sind für den Alltag nicht gerade günstig und sicher fast ausschließlich ziemlich runter gerockt. Da du ja auf Gasanlagen stehst, würde sich die Suche ja fast auf einen 530i/540i ab 2001 (LCI) beschränken. Technisch sind die Dinger zwar sehr robust, aber durch das Alter sind die Tonnenlager und Integrallenker der Hinterachse häufig durch, sofern nicht schon mal ersetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2016)

Für Spaß auf jeden Fall den BMW, ansonsten den impreza. 
Bei legacy ist der Verbrauch meist sehr hoch, jedenfalls bei den Modellen die ich mir angeguckt habe.
Ansonsten halt ne Nummer grösser als der impreza.
Der Forester ist gut um im Wald rumzufahren.
Auf der Straße fand ich ich den nicht so überragend, ist halt fürs Gelände gedacht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2016)

Beim E39 kann man sonst auch noch den 530d empfehlen. Verbraucht nicht viel und ist robust.
Der 540i ist klasse, Bekannter fährt einen. Ist vom Motor her aber nicht so pflegeleicht wie die 6 Zylinder.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Juli 2016)

Finger weg vom V8 beim E60!!!

Jungs, kann es mir mal einer bitte ablesen? Ich kann es nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze 1,5mm, richtig oder nicht?


----------



## the_leon (10. Juli 2016)

Sieht für mich nach 1,52-1,54 aus


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juli 2016)

Also 1,5mm, das passt. Ich brauche den Ersatz für eine Dichtung. Der Sitz ist 39mm Außendurchmesser, also ist der Aussendurchmesser der Dichtung ist 39mm, minus zwei mal die 1,5mm, ergibt 36mm Innendurchmesser.

Hier habe ich schon Ersatz gefunden:

O-Ring 36,00 x 1,50 mm NBR70
oder
O-Ring 36,00 x 1,50 mm MVQ70
oder
O-Ring 36,00 x 1,50 mm FPM75

NBR: -30°C bis 100°C
MVQ (Silikon): -55°C bis 200°C
FPM (Viton): -20°C bis 200°C

Alle drei sind öl- und benzinbeständig. Müsste eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> E39 sind für den Alltag nicht gerade günstig und sicher fast ausschließlich ziemlich runter gerockt. Da du ja auf Gasanlagen stehst, würde sich die Suche ja fast auf einen 530i/540i ab 2001 (LCI) beschränken. Technisch sind die Dinger zwar sehr robust, aber durch das Alter sind die Tonnenlager und Integrallenker der Hinterachse häufig durch, sofern nicht schon mal ersetzt.



Danke für den Tip. 
Aber eine Gasanlage ist nicht zwingend Vorraussetzung. Da ich in eine andere Filiale versetzt wurde habe ich jetzt nur noch 7km (ein Weg) zur Arbeit und am Wochenende 80km zur Freundin (ein Weg). Komme in der Woche also nur noch auf ~ 300 Kilometer, da kann der Verbrauch ruhig höher sein.  



JoM79 schrieb:


> Für Spaß auf jeden Fall den BMW, ansonsten den impreza.
> Bei legacy ist der Verbrauch meist sehr hoch, jedenfalls bei den Modellen die ich mir angeguckt habe.
> Ansonsten halt ne Nummer grösser als der impreza.
> Der Forester ist gut um im Wald rumzufahren.
> Auf der Straße fand ich ich den nicht so überragend, ist halt fürs Gelände gedacht.



Spaß muss er nicht zwangsläufig bringen, wichtiger ist mir das er Problem los im Alltag läuft und das er eben mehr PS als die 90 vom Almera hat. Weil die sind mittlerweile doch schon arg wenig, gerade wenn ich mal Überholen muss ich mir das genau überlegen oder die Karre bis zur Kotzgrenze ausdrehen. Darauf habe ich nicht wirklich Bock... Forester und Legacy bin ich bisher noch nicht selber gefahren, E39 Limos kenne ich schon einige. Muss mir vielleicht mal so ein Legecy oder Impreza Kombi anschauen. Beim Impreza Kombi wäre der 125PS 4Zylinder Saugboxer der Motor den ich mir holen würde, die Turbos sind mir im Alltag zu anfällig. Jedoch habe ich die Bedenken das die 125PS in so einem schweren Fahrzeug (im Vergleich zum Almera) dann auch wieder träge ist. Beim Legacy wäre das Problem vermutlich noch ausgeprägter... der wird noch paar Kilo mehr in den Ring werfen. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim E39 kann man sonst auch noch den 530d empfehlen. Verbraucht nicht viel und ist robust.
> Der 540i ist klasse, Bekannter fährt einen. Ist vom Motor her aber nicht so pflegeleicht wie die 6 Zylinder.



Diesel ist so gar nicht mein Fall, kann mich damit gar nicht anfreunden. Aber ich werd mir mal einen 530d anschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2016)

Der Impreza mit 125 ist ok, reiss jetzt aber auch keine Bäume aus.
Im Forester oder Legacy sollte es schon ne Ecke mehr Leistung sein.
Den Forester mit 125 PS musst du schon ziemlich treten beim überholen, der Impreza geht da besser.
Den Legacy kenn ich nur mit großem Motor, meine es waren um die 250PS. 
Müsste der Motor vom WRX sein.
Ist vielleicht etwas viel für nen Alltagswagen


----------



## Las_Bushus (11. Juli 2016)

Beim Legacy/Outback kommt es auf die Modelgeneration an. Ab 03 (BL/BP) halten die 3Liter Motoren ganz gut, vorher gab es immer mal wieder Probleme (wobei einen 3L mit Handschalter zu finden nicht so leicht ist).
Beim BL/BP gab es auch Varianten mit 165/173PS die halten sollten und einen angemessen Vortrieb liefern sollten. (Ich bin mit den 150PS aus dem Diesel zumindest sehr zufrieden).
Ansonsten stehen ab und zu auch Japanimporte drin.

Meine aktuelle "Nebenbeisuche" sieht so aus:
Subaru Subaru Subaru Legacy OUTBACK Baja Angebote bei mobile.de
Angebote

Vielleicht ist ja was für dich von Interesse


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht kennt sich einer von euch aus. Hab heute das Gutachten vom Gutachter bekommen, darin steht das der Unfallschaden mit 4400Euro den Fahrzeugwert deutlich übersteigt. Der Wiederbeschaffungswert beträgt 950Euro abzüglich 70Euro Restwert (war eigentlich witzig ist, dass ist der Sprit im Tank schon wert). Soweit so gut... jetzt steht drin die Wiederbeschaffungsdauer beträgt 14 Tage a 35Euro. Bekomme ich diese auch noch oben drauf? Oder muss ich dafür irgendwas machen wie Karre verkaufen?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. Juli 2016)

Die gibt es oben drauf. 14 Tage ist aber ordentlich, sonst werden eher so an die 10 Werktage bei "normalen"Autos angesetzt.
Ebenso wird eine Kostenpauschale (Fahrtkosten, Telefon usw) von 20-30€ in der Regel anerkannt.
Außerdem natürlich die Gutachterkosten (oder war der von der Versicherung?) und eventuelle Abschleppkosten.

Die 70€ Restwert werden abgezogen, wenn Du den Unfallwagen behälst, ansonsten bekommst Du die auch oben drauf.
Behalten lohnt sich eigentlich schon, wenn Du Dir etwas Arbeit machen willst und einige Teile selbst verkaufen möchtest und den Rest selbst zum Schrott bringst.

Was wäre der Wagen denn vor dem Unfall ungefähr wert gewesen?


----------



## Klutten (11. Juli 2016)

Ich bin in Sachen Gutachten nicht richtig firm, aber vielleicht sind die 70€ Restwert aus der Börse ermittelt, also was ein Aufkäufer für das Auto geben würde, wenn er es verbindlich abholt. Für den Kurs würde ich das Auto selbst kaufen und die Differenz von der Versicherung kassieren. Den Tagessatz bekommt man ausgezahlt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

880€ (Versicherung) + 490€ (Tagessätze) = 1370€


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2016)

Behalten werde ich den Wagen auf jedenfall, da alleine die Felgen schon 400Euro wert haben. Mit ging es eher um die 14 Tage a 35Euro. Bekomme ich die überhaupt da ich einen Zweitwagen habe?


----------



## volvo242 (11. Juli 2016)

Kauf dir doch einen Golf/Audi oder so von einem Rentner, kosten meist nichts und sind tip top


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2016)

Ähm warte... nein ! 
Bevor ich mir einen VW oder Audi kaufe, fahr ich lieber die zusammen geschobene Kiste weiter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Finger weg vom V8 beim E60!!!
> 
> Jungs, kann es mir mal einer bitte ablesen? Ich kann es nicht
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe doch das war ein Witz?  V12 auseinander reißen aber kein Messchieber ablesen können. 

Ansonsten Mitutoyo Digital Taschenmessschieber 150 mm IP67, Schieblehre Messschieber: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft



Riverna schrieb:


> Behalten werde ich den Wagen auf jedenfall, da alleine die Felgen schon 400Euro wert haben. Mit ging es eher um die 14 Tage a 35Euro. Bekomme ich die überhaupt da ich einen Zweitwagen habe?


Die bekommst du selbst wenn du eine Garage voll mit Supersportwagen hast. Als geschädigter im Haftpflichtschaden hat man immer die beste Lage.


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2016)

Na das klingt doch vernünftig... 

Nun muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden ob ich mir was neues gebrauchtes hole oder die Karre zurecht tüddel und weiter fahre.  Das meiste kann man raus polieren und rausgedrückt bekomm ich das auch. Also wird mich das ganze nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## Dyos83 (12. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn das jetzt leicht Off-topic ist ... wie kann ich meine Partnerin davon überzeugen ein PS-starkes Auto zu kaufen? Sie argumentiert es folgendermaßen: 290PS sind viel zu viel, du bist total abgehoben, bleib auf dem Boden, ich sehe dich am nächsten Baum, du brauchst immer mehr, reichen dir 200PS nicht? ... diese Liste könnte man so fortführen. Sie mag ja etwas recht damit haben; brauchen tut man das ja nicht zwingend ... aber es ist halt schon verdammt geil!!! Irgedwer Tipps wie ich sie überzeugen kann? ( ich mein das echt ernst lach)


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das war ein Witz?  V12 auseinander reißen aber kein Messchieber ablesen können.
> 
> Ansonsten Mitutoyo Digital Taschenmessschieber 150 mm IP67, Schieblehre Messschieber: Amazon.de: Gewerbe, Industrie & Wissenschaft



Nein, das war kein Witz. Ich stehe mit den Dinger irgendwie auf  Kriegsfuss. Aber, ein Kollege hat es mir gestern erklärt wie es geht,  das habe sogar ich verstanden. 

@Dyos83: Viel PS heißt nicht gleich, dass man sie auch ausnutzt. Auch mit 200PS kann man an einem Baum landen, wenn man übertreibt. An die Leistung gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell.


----------



## Dyos83 (12. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Dyos83: Viel PS heißt nicht gleich, dass man sie auch ausnutzt. Auch mit 200PS kann man an einem Baum landen, wenn man übertreibt. An die Leistung gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell.



Das ist absolut richtig; es ist ja nun auch nicht so, dass ich mords der Raser wäre ... mir gefallen lediglich sportliche Autos


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2016)

Naja, viel PS ist ja nicht gleich sportlich.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, viel PS ist ja nicht gleich sportlich.



Stimmt.... CLAAS | XERION 5000-4000 - Traktoren


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt leicht Off-topic ist ... wie kann ich meine Partnerin davon überzeugen ein PS-starkes Auto zu kaufen? Sie argumentiert es folgendermaßen: 290PS sind viel zu viel, du bist total abgehoben, bleib auf dem Boden, ich sehe dich am nächsten Baum, du brauchst immer mehr, reichen dir 200PS nicht? ... diese Liste könnte man so fortführen. Sie mag ja etwas recht damit haben; brauchen tut man das ja nicht zwingend ... aber es ist halt schon verdammt geil!!! Irgedwer Tipps wie ich sie überzeugen kann? ( ich mein das echt ernst lach)



Irgendwas mit Bums übers Wochenende mieten, sie damit fahren lassen, fertig. Meine bessere Hälfte kachelt gerne mal mit 200+ über die BAB und meint dann, "ach, naja, eigentlich brauchen wir den Wagen nicht, fährt sich aber ganz nett..."
Alternativ dazu: Familienkombia à la Golf R Variant vorschlagen


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2016)

Meine besser Hälfte durfte am WE den 7er fahren


----------



## aloha84 (12. Juli 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt leicht Off-topic ist ... wie kann ich meine Partnerin davon überzeugen ein PS-starkes Auto zu kaufen? Sie argumentiert es folgendermaßen: 290PS sind viel zu viel, du bist total abgehoben, bleib auf dem Boden, ich sehe dich am nächsten Baum, du brauchst immer mehr, reichen dir 200PS nicht? ... diese Liste könnte man so fortführen. Sie mag ja etwas recht damit haben; brauchen tut man das ja nicht zwingend ... aber es ist halt schon verdammt geil!!! Irgedwer Tipps wie ich sie überzeugen kann? ( ich mein das echt ernst lach)



Ich hab mit meiner Frau den Deal, dass ich kein Motorrad kaufen darf.......dafür "dürfte" ich aber Autos mit über 1000PS fahren/kaufen --> das ist sicherer.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juli 2016)

Meine Frau chauffiert mich immer, wenn wir zusammen fahren. Sie ist im Grunde ein viel besserer und sicherer Autofahrer als ich, da sie wesentlich mehr Fahrpraxis hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen Mädels.

Wir haben seit 2Monaten einen Touran Modeljahr 2013. Dieser soll nun komplett auf LED umgerüstet werden. Ist zwar ein Highline mit Volkaustattung aber voll LED gibt's bei dem Model nicht.
Habe Bi Xenon und LED Tagfahrlicht . Die Nummernschildbeleuchtung ist auch LED😉 nun möchte ich erstmal komplett die Rückleuchten in LED haben. Welche empfehlt ihr so? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dsdenni (12. Juli 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Mädels.
> 
> Wir haben seit 2Monaten einen Touran Modeljahr 2013. Dieser soll nun komplett auf LED umgerüstet werden. Ist zwar ein Highline mit Volkaustattung aber voll LED gibt's bei dem Model nicht.
> Habe Bi Xenon und LED Tagfahrlicht . Die Nummernschildbeleuchtung ist auch LED😉 nun möchte ich erstmal komplett die Rückleuchten in LED haben. Welche empfehlt ihr so?
> ...


Ist sowas legal?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2016)

Wenn man nur das Leuchtmittel wechselt: Nein. Ausser es gibt die ganze Einheit von VW auch mit LED, dann kann man natürlich die verbauen.
Die Argumentation:  LEDs geben ihr Licht sehr gerichtet ab, wenn die Linsen etc. im Scheinwerfer nicht darauf ausgelegt sind läuft man daher Gefahr aus bestimmten Winkeln nicht gesehen zu werden.

Persönlich halte ich das bei Rücklichtern für Unsinn, da geht es eher um Anschaltzeit und die ist bei LEDs deutlich kürzer = besser. Zur Ausleuchtung der Straße durch die Frontscheinwerfer kann man "LED-Birnen" dagegen wirklich vergessen, man bekommt helle Spots die dafür sorgen dass man den Rest nicht mehr so gut erkennen kann.


----------



## fatlace (12. Juli 2016)

ich denke mal er meint komplette rückleuchten
wenn dann nur original verbauen, ansonsten die drin lassen die du jetzt hast.


----------



## s-icon (12. Juli 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das jetzt leicht Off-topic ist ... wie kann ich meine Partnerin davon überzeugen ein PS-starkes Auto zu kaufen? Sie argumentiert es folgendermaßen: 290PS sind viel zu viel, du bist total abgehoben, bleib auf dem Boden, ich sehe dich am nächsten Baum, du brauchst immer mehr, reichen dir 200PS nicht? ... diese Liste könnte man so fortführen. Sie mag ja etwas recht damit haben; brauchen tut man das ja nicht zwingend ... aber es ist halt schon verdammt geil!!! Irgedwer Tipps wie ich sie überzeugen kann? ( ich mein das echt ernst lach)



Lass sie die Farbe wählen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, das war kein Witz. Ich stehe mit den Dinger irgendwie auf  Kriegsfuss. Aber, ein Kollege hat es mir gestern erklärt wie es geht,  das habe sogar ich verstanden.


Ich würde aber trotzdem mit der Zeit gehen und nen anstädigen digitalen Messchieber von Mitutoyo(kein ling-long-ding-dong Müll) kaufen. Ist deutlich genauer und man kann bei jeder Temperatur messen und fertigen. Beim analogen Messchieber steht man dann hinterher da und hat 2 Teile gemacht, die nicht zusammen passen, nur weil es mal nen bischen warm war.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich denke mal er meint komplette rückleuchten
> wenn dann nur original verbauen, ansonsten die drin lassen die du jetzt hast.


Genau...vorne hab ich ja bi Xenon und LED Tagfahrlicht.......
Gibt's denn Originale Rückleuchten mit LED?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dyos83 (12. Juli 2016)

Mein Traum ist ja ein Cupra 290 (Kombi)


----------



## s-icon (12. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde aber trotzdem mit der Zeit gehen und nen anstädigen digitalen Messchieber von Mitutoyo(kein ling-long-ding-dong Müll) kaufen. Ist deutlich genauer und man kann bei jeder Temperatur messen und fertigen. Beim analogen Messchieber steht man dann hinterher da und hat 2 Teile gemacht, die nicht zusammen passen, nur weil es mal nen bischen warm war.



Wieso sollte ein analoger Messschieber bei wärmeren Temperaturen ungenauer sein, als ein digitaler?
Mauser, Tesa, Mahr und Mitutoyo kann man alles nehmen.


----------



## fatlace (12. Juli 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Genau...vorne hab ich ja bi Xenon und LED Tagfahrlicht.......
> Gibt's denn Originale Rückleuchten mit LED?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk



kann ich dir nicht sagen, kenn mich mit touran´s so gar nicht aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein analoger Messschieber bei wärmeren Temperaturen ungenauer sein, als ein digitaler?
> Mauser, Tesa, Mahr und Mitutoyo kann man alles nehmen.


Weil ein guter digitaler Messschieber eine eingebaute Temperaturkompensation hat.

Beispiel: Nimmt man einen Messschieber aus der Schublade und misst ein Lager. Danach legt man ihn auf die Werkbank und die Sonne scheint drauf. Dann geht man an die Drehbank und dreht einen Lagersitz. Vor der letzten Zustellung misst man das Werkstück um die genaue Zustellung zu ermitteln. Die Sonne hat den Messschieber auf 45°C erwärmt und du bekommst es nicht mit das er warm ist, weil du Handschuhe an hast. Du misst das Werkstück, drehst den letzten Schlichtspan uuuuunnnnndddd... ...*MEEEEEEP* Lager passt nicht in Lagersitz. 
Das wär mit nem digitalen nicht passiert.

Außerdem geht messen mit nem digitalen 30x schneller und man hat keine Parallaxenfehler. Außerdem kann man sich mit nem Messchieber mit ABS Funktion oft den Griff zum Taschenrechner sparen.

Ganz so extrem ist es nicht immer aber kann vorkommen. Alleine die erhöhte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit rechnet sich nach 1 Woche schon.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2016)

Wenn du nen Lagersitz drehst, misst du mit nem Messschieber? 
Kein Wunder dass das nicht passt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2016)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Werkstück deutlich wärmer wird als der Messschieber. Wenn dann hat man da die Fehler durch Wärmeausdehnung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> kann ich dir nicht sagen, kenn mich mit touran´s so gar nicht aus


Vielleicht jemand anderes😁✌

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Lagersitz drehst, misst du mit nem Messschieber?
> Kein Wunder dass das nicht passt.


Geht wunderbar. Idealer wär Bügelmessschraube und Innenmessgerät aber ein Messschieber und ein bischen Übung geht auch. Man darf halt nicht wie ein 200kg Gorilla den Messschieber bedienen. Ich messe problemlos 100 Messungen auf 0,005 an einem Endmaß mit einem Messschieber auf Anhieb korrekt.
Zuhause hat man nunmal nicht 28 Bügelmessschrauben in allen Größen zur Hand.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Werkstück  deutlich wärmer wird als der Messschieber. Wenn dann hat man da die  Fehler durch Wärmeausdehnung.


Das ist absolut kein Problem, weil man das ja mit einberechnet.  Wenn man es nicht mit einberechnen will, kühlt man das Werkstück vor dem letzten Durchgang kurz ab. Maschine laufen lassen, Kühlmittel an und schub hat man es wieder kalt.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Geht wunderbar. Idealer wär Bügelmessschraube und Innenmessgerät aber ein Messschieber und ein bischen Übung geht auch. Man darf halt nicht wie ein 200kg Gorilla den Messschieber bedienen. Ich messe problemlos 100 Messungen auf 0,005 an einem Endmaß mit einem Messschieber auf Anhieb korrekt.
> Zuhause hat man nunmal nicht 28 Bügelmessschrauben in allen Größen zur Hand.


Du misst mit nem Messschieber auf 5µm genau?
Oh man, deine Aussagen werden immer besser.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du misst mit nem Messschieber auf 5µm genau?
> Oh man, deine Aussagen werden immer besser.


Was soll damit sein? Jeder Hanswurst kann auf 0,01 genau messen... Mit nen bischen Übung kann man auch 0,005 ohne Probleme schaffen. Feinmotorik nennt man das. Wenn man natürlich mit einem Messschieber wie mit einem Eispickel arbeitet, dann wird das nix.
Außerdem sollte der immer schön stramm und ohne Spiel eingestellt sein.

Ich nehme mal an du bist auch so einer der einen Messschieber nach dem Runterfallen abputzt und wieder zurücklegt, anstatt den direkt in die Tonne zu werfen.  So nach dem Motto: "Och die kleine platte Ecke macht doch nix, stell dich ma nicht so an!"


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Lagersitz drehst, misst du mit nem Messschieber?
> Kein Wunder dass das nicht passt.



Ich glaube, ich würde in dem Fall eher sowas nehmen:  klick  mich

Ein guter digitaler Messschieber lohnt sich nicht, mit einem Schätzeisen komme ich auch gut aus.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll damit sein? Jeder Hanswurst kann auf 0,01 genau messen... Mit nen bischen Übung kann man auch 0,005 ohne Probleme schaffen. Feinmotorik nennt man das. Wenn man natürlich mit einem Messschieber wie mit einem Eispickel arbeitet, dann wird das nix.
> Außerdem sollte der immer schön stramm und ohne Spiel eingestellt sein.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an du bist auch so einer der einen Messschieber nach dem Runterfallen abputzt und wieder zurücklegt, anstatt den direkt in die Tonne zu werfen.  So nach dem Motto: "Och die kleine platte Ecke macht doch nix, stell dich ma nicht so an!"


Oh man, du bist echt lustig.
Ich bin Feinmechaniker und benutze bestimmt keinen Messschieber für etwas das auf 0,01mm genau sein soll.
Vor allem nicht für längere Passungen.
Wenn es genau sein soll gibt es sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, gerne auch mal sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du misst mit nem Messschieber auf 5µm genau?
> Oh man, deine Aussagen werden immer besser.



Während er auf der Nordschleife einen neuen Rekord faehrt. Natuerlich mit Linksbremsen und Rechtsblinken!


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juli 2016)

Ich denke mal, dass alles ab der zweiten Nachkommastelle bei einem Messschieber eh nur Schätzung ist. Für die Genauigkeit nimmt man dann ganz andere Werkzeuge, wie Messuhren und etc.

@JoM79: Was ist das für ein Ding auf dem dritten Bild? Wie heißt es und wie funktioniert es?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass alles ab der zweiten Nachkommastelle bei einem Messschieber eh nur Schätzung ist. Für die Genauigkeit nimmt man dann ganz andere Werkzeuge, wie Messuhren und etc.



Das ist keine Schätzung. Nicht umsonst gibt es Messschieber mit einem 1/20 oder 1/50 Nonius.



Zeiss schrieb:


> @JoM79: Was ist das für ein Ding auf dem dritten Bild? Wie heißt es und wie funktioniert es?



Das ist eine Innenmessschraube. Durch die drei Messspindeln zentriert die Messschraube sich immer mittig im Loch.
Die Messspindeln lassen sich durch Drehung der Messtrommel, bzw. der Ratsche ausfahren.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist eine Innenmessschraube. Durch die drei Messspindeln zentriert die Messschraube sich immer mittig im Loch.
> Die Messspindeln lassen sich durch Drehung der Messtrommel, bzw. der Ratsche ausfahren.



Okay, danke.

Ich würde gern die Schrauben an der Pumpe ersetzen. Das sind Innen*fünf*kantschrauben, ich würde da Torx oder Innensechskant nehmen. Was für Schrauben soll ich da nehmen? Edelstahl? Verzinkt? Titan? Die Schrauben sind M6x22, DIN 912 mit Vollgewinde. Das Gehäuse der Pumpe ist aus Aluminium.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2016)

Kommt drauf an wie stark die Schrauben belastet werden, bzw mit wie viel Nm die angezogen werden.
Mit wie viel Nm werden die denn trocken angezogen ?


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juli 2016)

Sind glaub ich 8Nm, bzw. 68 inch pounds. Erscheint mir fast schon zu wenig...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2016)

Bei 8Nm kannst du Edelstahlschrauben nehmen.
Und so wenig ist das nicht. Wenn du mit einem guten Schraubendreher eine Schraube richtig anprügelst, erreichst du trotzdem nur etwa 4-5Nm.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juli 2016)

Okay, dann nehme ich einfach Edelstahlschrauben. Ob A2 oder A4 ist egal oder?


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2016)

So, heute mal für 40 000 Kilometer-Inspektion und TÜV insgesamt 400 € gelöhnt.  Find ich recht günstig. Hab mir auch noch so ein Additiv zur Motorreinigung reinkippen lassen. Bring wahrscheinlich nix, macht aber auch nix. Gibt wenigstens ein gutes Gefühl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute morgen auf der Hinfahrt zur Werkstatt auch mal seit Ewigkeiten wieder nen Beschleunigungstest gemacht. Bin ganz zufrieden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, du bist echt lustig.
> Ich bin Feinmechaniker und benutze bestimmt keinen Messschieber für etwas das auf 0,01mm genau sein soll.
> Vor allem nicht für längere Passungen.
> Wenn es genau sein soll gibt es sowas
> ...


Wenn man was anderes hat, kann man es ja auch nehmen, da spricht nix gegen. Du als Feinwerkmechaniker solltest aber auch locker in der Lage sein mit einem Messschieber auf 0,01 genau zu messen. Wenn man nicht würde ich mir mal ein paar Keramik Endmaße nehmen und üben.




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und so wenig ist das nicht. Wenn du mit einem guten Schraubendreher eine  Schraube richtig anprügelst, erreichst du trotzdem nur etwa  4-5Nm.


Vielleicht wenn man mit einer Hand locker dreht. Hab es heute in der Mittagspause gelesen und direkt ausprobiert.  Mit diesem Schraubendreher Projahn Schraubendreher Torx Nr. 40 4630-40: Amazon.de: Baumarkt schaffe ich exakt 10Nm mit beiden Händen. Und ich bin in der Werkstatt mit Abstand der schmächtigste.  Wenn ich das unserem Schrank gebe, der immer ins Fitnessstudio geht, kommt da noch ne ganze Ecke mehr. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sind glaub ich 8Nm, bzw. 68 inch pounds. Erscheint mir fast schon zu wenig...


Wieso soll 8Nm zu wenig sein? Hat doch bis jetzt auch gehalten. Im Werk wurde das auch nicht stärker angezogen.  Unsere dicken M14 8.8 Schrauben die Motor an Getriebe halten werden auch nur mit 38nm angezogen und bis jetzt hat noch kein Daimler sein Getriebe verloren. Aushalten würden die bestimmt 120nm oder mehr.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich würde gern die Schrauben an der Pumpe ersetzen. Das sind Innen*fünf*kantschrauben,  ich würde da Torx oder Innensechskant nehmen. Was für Schrauben soll  ich da nehmen? Edelstahl? Verzinkt? Titan? Die Schrauben sind M6x22, DIN  912 mit Vollgewinde. Das Gehäuse der Pumpe ist aus Aluminium.


Edelstahl = Kontaktkorrosion in Alu
Verzinkt = gut
Titan = unnötig teuer
Ich würde auf jeden Fall E-Torx nehmen. Sind mit Abstand die beste Art von Schrauben.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2016)

Zweiter Unfall in knapp 1 Woche... und diesmal bin ich sogar mindestens Teilschuldig. Guck in den Seitenspiegel, sehe niemanden, mach die Tür auf und mit fährt sie ein Yaris fast ab. Bei mir ist die Tür verkratzt und die Kante umgebogen und der Yaris komplett verkratzt. Aktuell hab ich einen Lauf und der arme Almera muss viel Einstecken.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man was anderes hat, kann man es ja auch nehmen, da spricht nix gegen. Du als Feinwerkmechaniker solltest aber auch locker in der Lage sein mit einem Messschieber auf 0,01 genau zu messen. Wenn man nicht würde ich mir mal ein paar Keramik Endmaße nehmen und üben.


Warum sollte ich an Endmaßen üben? 
Achja stimmt, wegen des einfachen Messens. 
Erzähl mal nem Kunden wenn irgendwas nicht passt, dass du aber mit nem Messschieber genau nachgemessen hast.
Der freut sich dann bestimmt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2016)

Wie gut dass man in Deutschland mehrfach einen "Totalschaden" haben darf.


----------



## the_leon (13. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zweiter Unfall in knapp 1 Woche... und diesmal bin ich sogar mindestens Teilschuldig. Guck in den Seitenspiegel, sehe niemanden, mach die Tür auf und mit fährt sie ein Yaris fast ab. Bei mir ist die Tür verkratzt und die Kante umgebogen und der Yaris komplett verkratzt. Aktuell hab ich einen Lauf und der arme Almera muss viel Einstecken.



das is very schei**e


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie gut dass man in Deutschland mehrfach einen "Totalschaden" haben darf.



Hab gar keinen Gutachter angefordert, würde doch gar nichts bringen weil die Kiste doch eh nur einen Restwert von 70Euro hat oder? 



the_leon schrieb:


> das is very schei**e



******* ist das ich jetzt zum zweiten mal wohl hoch gestuft werde... letztes Jahr von SF14 auf SF2 weil alte mir in mein stehendes Auto mit ihrem Fahrrad gefahren ist und jetzt wegen meinem ersten "selbstverschuldeten" Unfall auf SF0.  Heißt der Almera kostet mich nun 1800Euro !!! im Jahr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn man mit einer Hand locker dreht. Hab es heute in der Mittagspause gelesen und direkt ausprobiert.  Mit diesem Schraubendreher Projahn Schraubendreher Torx Nr. 40 4630-40: Amazon.de: Baumarkt schaffe ich exakt 10Nm mit beiden Händen. Und ich bin in der Werkstatt mit Abstand der schmächtigste.  Wenn ich das unserem Schrank gebe, der immer ins Fitnessstudio geht, kommt da noch ne ganze Ecke mehr.



Ja, mit einer  Hand 
Oder benutzt du den Schraubendreher immer mit zwei Händen ?
Ein Durchschnittsmensch zieht mit etwa 4-5Nm an, zumindest laut einigen Tests.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Edelstahl = Kontaktkorrosion in Alu
> Verzinkt = gut
> Titan = unnötig teuer
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall E-Torx nehmen. Sind mit Abstand die beste Art von Schrauben.



Titan wäre da noch ein gutes Stück schlimmer als Edelstahl.
Einen hochwertigen Edelstahl kann man problemlos in Alu verschrauben, da passiert nix.
Vielleicht in der Theorie im absoluten Worst-Case im Labor, in der Realität normal nicht.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2016)

Letzte Woche war ja mal angenehmes Wetter, da habe ich eine ausgiebige Tour mit dem Subi gemacht. Und Abends paar Bilder mit dem Subi von meinem Kumpel in der Halle gemacht... diese Woche bin ich noch kein Meter gefahren weil das Wetter einfach nur Mist ist. Bei meinem aktuellen Glück ist es evenentuell auch besser wenn ich die Kiste stehen lasse bevor sie mir einer zu Klump fährt oder ich selber.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Titan wäre da noch ein gutes Stück schlimmer als Edelstahl.
> Einen hochwertigen Edelstahl kann man problemlos in Alu verschrauben, da passiert nix.
> Vielleicht in der Theorie im absoluten Worst-Case im Labor, in der Realität normal nicht.



Wie gesagt, es wird Edelstahl, nur A2 oder A4...

Die beiden Stellen im Motorraum kriegen kein Wasser ab, die Pumpen sind nicht mal ansatzweise dreckig.

TORX30

Innensechskant

@Riverna: Oh man, mein Beileid...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2016)

Würde die A4 nehmen.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab gar keinen Gutachter angefordert, würde doch gar nichts bringen weil die Kiste doch eh nur einen Restwert von 70Euro hat oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ******* ist das ich jetzt zum zweiten mal wohl hoch gestuft werde... letztes Jahr von SF14 auf SF2 weil alte mir in mein stehendes Auto mit ihrem Fahrrad gefahren ist und* jetzt wegen meinem ersten "selbstverschuldeten" Unfall auf SF0.*  Heißt der Almera kostet mich nun 1800Euro !!! im Jahr.



......wenn du die Kosten des Unfallgegners weißt, kannst du mal rechnen ob es lohnt die selber zu tragen.
Mit Absprache mit deiner Versicherung könnte das "lohnen".


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2016)

Von SF14 auf SF2??? Wie krank ist das denn bitte?


----------



## Kusanar (14. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> ******* ist das ich jetzt zum zweiten mal wohl hoch gestuft werde... letztes Jahr von SF14 auf SF2 weil alte mir in mein stehendes Auto mit ihrem Fahrrad gefahren ist und jetzt wegen meinem ersten "selbstverschuldeten" Unfall auf SF0.  Heißt der Almera kostet mich nun 1800Euro !!! im Jahr.



Die Regelung mit den Fahrradfahren ist echt super Kacke. Fährst du einen dicken Brummi (LKW) und dir fährt hinten ein Fahrradfahrer auf und verletzt sich, weil er zu wenig Abstand gehalten hat und nicht mehr bremsen konnte, bekommst du eine Teilschuld. Sowas versteh ich nicht...

Aber was mir auch nicht ganz klar ist, wieso du bei dem Unfall mit dem Öffnen der Türe eine Teilschuld bekommst? Hast du vorschriftsmäßig geparkt? Dann muss eigentlich jeder Autofahrer, der an dir vorbei fährt, genug Abstand lassen und langsam genug fahren, um in genau so einem Fall keinen Unfall zu verursachen. Mach ich selber auch nicht immer  aber so ist nun mal das Gesetz.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

Nein, bevor du aussteigst musst du sicher gehen, dass du niemanden dadurch gefährdest.


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2016)

Gabs keinen Rabattretter?


----------



## XE85 (14. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Aber was mir auch nicht ganz klar ist, wieso du bei dem Unfall mit dem Öffnen der Türe eine Teilschuld bekommst?



Bei öffnen der Tür bekommt man praktisch immer mindestens eine Teilschuld. Man hat schlicht dafür zu sorgen das man die Tür nur dann öffnet wenn man sicher ist das dadurch niemand gefährdet wird. Währe ja Wahnsinn wenn man als Auto- oder Radfahrer an einer Ewig langen Kolone geparkter Autos immer so (langsam) vorbei fahren müsste dass man vor einer aufgehenden Türe anhalten kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2016)

Eben. Hätte auch ein Motorradfahrer/Fahrradfahrer sein können, den hätte es noch schwerer erwischt wenn er gegen den Tür knallt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, mit einer  Hand
> Oder benutzt du den Schraubendreher immer mit zwei Händen ?
> Ein Durchschnittsmensch zieht mit etwa 4-5Nm an, zumindest laut einigen Tests.
> 
> ...


Naja mit einer Hand sind es immerhin noch 8Nm.  Ma schaun was die Kollegen mit mehr Kraft in den Fingern so drauf haben.

Das ist nicht nur im Labor, sondern auch in der realen Welt so. Vielleicht nicht nach 1, 3 oder 5 Jahren aber in 10 oder 15 Jahren ist das dann richtig schön weiß aufgeblüht und man kann die ******* ausbohren.

Bei uns wird am Motor nur Stahl verzinkt/brüniert oder Alu verwendet.
Im Bereich Krümmer/Abgasanlage dann Edelstahl blank/Kupfer beschichtet.
Das hat wohl einen Sinn...


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2016)

Originalschrauben nach 10 Jahren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da blüht gar nichts...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2016)

Das sollen Edelstahl Schrauben sein? Ich habe außerdem nicht gesagt das jede Schraube zwangsläufig immer sofort festgammelt 2ms nachdem die angezogen wurde.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2016)

Nein, das sind keine Edelstahlschrauben.

Du hast ja von "aber in 10 oder 15 Jahren ist das dann richtig schön weiß aufgeblüht und man kann die ******* ausbohren" gesprochen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juli 2016)

In ~50 Jahren soll ja kein Erdöl mehr da sein. Was denkt ihr wird dann als Alternative für die Herstellung von Diesel etc genutzt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, das sind keine Edelstahlschrauben.
> 
> Du hast ja von "aber in 10 oder 15 Jahren ist das dann richtig schön weiß aufgeblüht und man kann die ******* ausbohren" gesprochen.


Ja, bei Edelstahlschrauben in Alu. Von was anderem habe ich nie gesprochen... 
Das war auf diese Aussage im Zitat bezogen:


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einen hochwertigen Edelstahl kann man problemlos in Alu verschrauben, da passiert nix.
> Vielleicht in der Theorie im absoluten Worst-Case im Labor, in der Realität normal nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

Halte nix von Edelstahlschrauben.
Wenn dann verzinkte, mindestens 8.8.


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ......wenn du die Kosten des Unfallgegners weißt, kannst du mal rechnen ob es lohnt die selber zu tragen.
> Mit Absprache mit deiner Versicherung könnte das "lohnen".



Das wird sich nicht lohnen, beim Fahrrad trage ich die Kosten selber weil es "nur" 770Euro sind. Eigentlich wahnsinn weil wir von einem Fahrrad sprechen das locker 30 Jahre alt ist und keinen Wert mehr hat. Aber angeblich hätte sie eine Blutvergiftung gehabt und bekommt somit 500Euro Schmerzensgeld weil sie mir ins Auto gefahren ist... schönen Dank auch. Irgendwann kack ich ihr unter die Fussmatte. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Von SF14 auf SF2??? Wie krank ist das denn bitte?



Die Strafe dafür das ich beim ADAC den günstigen Tarif gewählt habe. Hätte ich Komfort genommen (ca 50Euro im Quartal mehr) hätte ich einen Rabattschutz und würde bei SF14 bleiben. Aber ich hab es nicht gemacht, weil hatte ja 13 Jahre keinen Unfall. 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Aber was mir auch nicht ganz klar ist, wieso du bei dem Unfall mit dem Öffnen der Türe eine Teilschuld bekommst? Hast du vorschriftsmäßig geparkt? Dann muss eigentlich jeder Autofahrer, der an dir vorbei fährt, genug Abstand lassen und langsam genug fahren, um in genau so einem Fall keinen Unfall zu verursachen. Mach ich selber auch nicht immer  aber so ist nun mal das Gesetz.



Der Fall ist etwas kompliziert. Im Grunde hat niemand wirklich Schuld... ich habe in den Rückspiegel und Aussenspiegel geschaut, habe dann die Tür einen Spalt geöffnet (weil ich die Beifahrerseite von Hand zu machen muss) und in dem Moment war das Auto neben mir. Sie ist schon sehr nah dran gefahren, aber wie soll ich das beweisen und vorallem wie soll ich beweisen das die Tür nur ~20 Zentimeter offen war? Das wird einfach nicht klappen, ich habe aber noch die Hoffnung das die Gerechtigkeit siegt. Aber an Gerechtigkeit glaube ich schon länger nicht mehr...



Seabound schrieb:


> Gabs keinen Rabattretter?



Doch wenn man clever genug ist ihn auszuwählen... leider war ich so dumm/überheblich der Meinung zu sein das mir keine Unfälle passieren können. Jetzt muss ich mindestens 1 Jahr warten bevor ich den Tarif wechseln kann.


----------



## BlackAcetal (14. Juli 2016)

Also der gehört wirklich mal unter die Fußmatte gekac*t.
Da herrschen ja fast Zustände wie in den US und A wenn du der so viel abdrücken musst weil se dir in dein stehendes Auto gekracht ist. Da kann ich ja gleich meine Ausbildung aufgeben und mit Schrott Fahrrädern in Fremde Autos brettern wenn sich das wirklich so rentiert


----------



## the_leon (14. Juli 2016)

Ich habe ja in der Fahrschule gelernt das man bei nem Parkendem Auto mit mind. 1m Abstand (oder waren es 1,5?) vorbeifahren muss, weil ja eine Tür aufgehen könnte :jaja:
hab ich auch jedes mal gemacht, außer es ging nicht (wenn ich 3m Straßenbreite hab, links ne Mauer und rechts n parkendes Auto kann ich keinen Meter Abstand halten wenn meine Karre 2,60 breit ist)


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2016)

Hast du mit nem Sprinter Fahrschule gemacht?


----------



## Seabound (14. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Doch wenn man clever genug ist ihn auszuwählen... leider war ich so dumm/überheblich der Meinung zu sein das mir keine Unfälle passieren können. Jetzt muss ich mindestens 1 Jahr warten bevor ich den Tarif wechseln kann.




Ok, ich kotze jedes Jahr, wenn ich den Rabattschutz für 200 € mehr im Jahr zu der Versicherung für den Megane dazu nehmen muss. Und ich hab bestimmt auch schon seit 15 Jahren keinen Unfall mehr gebaut. Jedes Jahr kotze ich. Aber was solls. Irgendwann lohnt es sich vielleicht. Obwohl ich wirklich jedes Jahr schwer mit mir kämpfen muss. 


Das mit der Blutvergiftung versteh ich nicht. Warum sollst du dran schuld sein, wenn sie nicht geimpft ist? Neben Rabattretter lohnt sich auch ne Rechtsschutzversicherung für 20 € im Monat. Manchmal reicht ein Brief vom Anwalt und das Problem ist gelöst. Sonst wird man heutzutage leider leicht über den Tisch gezogen. 

Die Welt heutzutage ist leider nichts mehr für ehrliche Menschen. :0(


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Du hast seit 15 Jahren keinen Unfall mehr gehabt?
Hmm was war dann mit den ganzen Sachen die du hier so erzählt hast?

Ne Impfung ist keine Pflicht und wenn der Arzt das bescheinigt, dann darfst du zahlen.


----------



## Seabound (15. Juli 2016)

Ich hab doch nicht gesagt, dass das alles gestern war? Wann oder welcher mein letzter Unfall war, kann ich garnicht mehr genau sagen. Das muss jedenfalls vielleicht so um 2003. Da war das mit dem Kaffee. Seit dem war aber nix mehr, an das ich mich erinnern kann.

Was das Schmerzensgeld angeht, die müssten erstmal nachweisen, dass der körperliche Schaden vom Unfall kommt. Genauso wie ich das mit der Impfung hinterfragen würde. Ich würde das immer per Anwalt anfechten. Hat der andere keinen Rechtsschutz hast du eh meistens schon gewonnen und der andere verzichtet auf seine "Ansprüche". Einfach weil das bei paar hundert € Entschädigung nicht lohnt per Anwalt durchzufechten, wenn man das selbst zahlen muss. Umgekehrt bist du immer der Gelackmeierte, wenn der andere mit dem Anwalt angeschissen kommt und du hast keinen Beistand, bzw. musst das alles selbst zahlen. Da wiederum isses dann oft wirklich besser, man zahlt direkt.


----------



## the_leon (15. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du mit nem Sprinter Fahrschule gemacht?



ne, Klasse T halt


----------



## Kusanar (15. Juli 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich habe ja in der Fahrschule gelernt das man bei nem Parkendem Auto mit mind. 1m Abstand (oder waren es 1,5?) vorbeifahren muss, weil ja eine Tür aufgehen könnte :jaja:
> hab ich auch jedes mal gemacht, außer es ging nicht (wenn ich 3m Straßenbreite hab, links ne Mauer und rechts n parkendes Auto kann ich keinen Meter Abstand halten wenn meine Karre 2,60 breit ist)



Jo, genau das habe ich auch gelernt. Das scheint aber nach gut 20 Jahren nicht mehr so in Mode zu sein


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal einen ACC2 Sensor justiert? Wir haben zwar eine Anleitung im 7er Forum, aber irgendwie blicke ich sie nicht...


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juli 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nicht gesagt, dass das alles gestern war? Wann oder welcher mein letzter Unfall war, kann ich garnicht mehr genau sagen. Das muss jedenfalls vielleicht so um 2003. Da war das mit dem Kaffee. Seit dem war aber nix mehr, an das ich mich erinnern kann.
> 
> *Was das Schmerzensgeld angeht, die müssten erstmal nachweisen, dass der körperliche Schaden vom Unfall kommt. Genauso wie ich das mit der Impfung hinterfragen würde. Ich würde das immer per Anwalt anfechten.* Hat der andere keinen Rechtsschutz hast du eh meistens schon gewonnen und der andere verzichtet auf seine "Ansprüche". Einfach weil das bei paar hundert € Entschädigung nicht lohnt per Anwalt durchzufechten, wenn man das selbst zahlen muss. Umgekehrt bist du immer der Gelackmeierte, wenn der andere mit dem Anwalt angeschissen kommt und du hast keinen Beistand, bzw. musst das alles selbst zahlen. Da wiederum isses dann oft wirklich besser, man zahlt direkt.



Wird schwierig, weil es bei der genannten "Minisumme" nichts nachzuweisen gibt.
Ich ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich nach einem Unfall kein Schmerzensgeld verlangt habe, ich war da noch in dem Glauben: "Na ja, hast dich nicht verletzt, also warum Schmerzensgeld?"
Voll dämlich, wie mir schon mehrere Anwälte erklärt haben!
Schmerzensgeld hat nämlich kaum etwas mit einer richtigen Verletzung zu tun, du bekommst es schon wenn dir beim Aufprall mit Schritttempo "der Gurt an der Schulter weh getan hat".
Da braucht noch nicht mal ein blauer Fleck zu sein, allein die Tatsache das es zu einem Zusammenprall kam reicht für Schmerzensgeld.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Schmerzensgeld hat nämlich kaum etwas mit einer  richtigen Verletzung zu tun, du bekommst es schon wenn dir beim Aufprall  mit Schritttempo "der Gurt an der Schulter weh getan hat".
> Da braucht noch nicht mal ein blauer Fleck zu sein, allein die Tatsache  das es zu einem Zusammenprall kam reicht für Schmerzensgeld.



Wer hat Dir denn das erzählt??????? So einfach ist es nämlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wer hat Dir denn das erzählt??????? So einfach ist es nämlich überhaupt nicht.



2 Verkehrsanwälte + mein Chef.
Ihm hat jemand die Vorfahrt genommen, er ist dem in die Seite gefahren. 
Ergebnis: Er unverletzt (laut Attest leichte Prellung linke Schulter) , bekommt ein Schmerzensgeld wegen Aufprall + nicht attestierten Schock = 500€.
Die kleinen Summen gehen bei Versicherungen in den meisten Fällen einfach durch.


----------



## XE85 (15. Juli 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich habe ja in der Fahrschule gelernt das man  bei nem Parkendem Auto mit mind. 1m Abstand (oder waren es 1,5?)  vorbeifahren muss, weil ja eine Tür aufgehen könnte :jaja:



Dieses Gebot gilt aber auch nur dann wenn dies auch gefahrlos möglich ist. Das Paradebeispiel wo es nicht geht sind zwischen Parkstreifen und Gehsteig angeordneten Radwege, die lassen ein vorbeifahren mit einem Abstand von 1nem oder gar 1,5m schlicht nicht zu.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 2 Verkehrsanwälte + mein Chef.
> Ihm hat jemand die Vorfahrt genommen, er ist dem in die Seite gefahren.
> Ergebnis: Er unverletzt (laut Attest leichte Prellung linke Schulter) ,  bekommt ein Schmerzensgeld wegen Aufprall + nicht attestierten Schock =  500€.
> Die kleinen Summen gehen bei Versicherungen in den meisten Fällen einfach durch.



Da hat wohl die gegnerische Versicherung einfach kein Bock gehabt...

Wohnst Du in Deutschland?


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Da hat wohl die gegnerische Versicherung einfach kein Bock gehabt...
> 
> Wohnst Du in Deutschland?



Jo in Deutschland.
Ein Anwalt hat mir den Ablauf so erklärt:
Wenn die Schuldfrage geklärt ist, legt er nach irgendeiner Tabelle der gegnerischen Versicherung ein Angebot vor.
In den meisten Fällen gehen dann die Versicherungen darauf ein, um einen Rechtsstreit zu vermeiden.
Ausnahmen sind Unfälle bei dem der geschädigte bleibende Schäden und/oder sehr schwere Verletzungen davon trug, da dadurch die Summen in ganz andere Höhen schnellen "lohnt" sich dann auch für die gegnerische Versicherung der Rechtsstreit.
Für ein leichtes Schleudertrauma gibt es im Schnitt 600€-800€.
Wenn die Sache vor Gericht geht gibt es auch kuriose Sachen:
z.B.: Schädel-Hirn Trauma + Schnittwunden = 500€ (würde ich in Revision gehen!)
oder
ein Schleudertrauma + ein Psychiater konstatierte später "Schmerzverarbeitungsstörungen" = ca. 20.000€


----------



## the_leon (15. Juli 2016)

Ja da nehm ich auch gerne ein Schleudertrauma...
Die 20000€ sind es mir wert


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jo in Deutschland.
> Ein Anwalt hat mir den Ablauf so erklärt:
> Wenn die Schuldfrage geklärt ist, legt er nach irgendeiner Tabelle der gegnerischen Versicherung ein Angebot vor.
> In den meisten Fällen gehen dann die Versicherungen darauf ein, um einen Rechtsstreit zu vermeiden.
> ...



Entweder ist es neu oder er hat Bullshit erzählt.

Ein Fall aus dem Freudeskreis, passierte im Januar 2007. Ein Kumpel war mit seinem Auto unterwegs, es hat geschneit und der Komiker war mit Sommerreifen unterwegs. Eine langgezogene Rechtskurve und eine Steigung, er kam nicht hoch. Also, stellt er seine Karre auf der Straße ab, zwar am Bordstein, aber nicht abgesichert (kein Warndreieck, keine Warnblinker) und verdrückt sich (Hilfe holen). Nunja, einpaar Minuten später rauscht ihm eine Tussi in die Karre, mit 50-60 Klicks. Ihr Golf 3 (glaube ich) Totalschaden. Alles wurde aufgenommen, alles cool. Dann, flattert ihm ein Brief ins Haus, es stand "der Vorwurf der fahrlässigen Körperverletzung" im Raum, weil die Tussi nämlich angegeben hat, dass ihre Schulter und Kopf weh tut, mit Attest und allem. Mein Kumpel möchte doch bitte sich dazu äußern, was es auch tat. Das wurde dann fallen gelassen, weil gegenstandslos.

Die Geschichte geht weiter:
-> die Tussi bekommt Teilschuld (50%), weil sie ihre Geschwindigkeit nicht den Witterungsbedienungen und der Sicht nicht angepasst hat (hat nämlich noch geschneit)
-> mein Kumpel ist der Verursacher gewesen und die restlichen 50% bekommen
-> Kein Schmerzensgeld für die Tussi
-> mein Kumpel hat 50% von seinem Schaden von ihrer Versicherung bekommen
-> die Tussi hat 50% von ihrem Schaden von seiner Versicherung bekommen
-> weiter war nichts


----------



## XE85 (15. Juli 2016)

Wundert mich das die Versicherung gezahlt hat, bei Sommerreifen im Winter - oder besser gesagt bei winterlichen Bedingungen - sind die normalerweise fein raus und zahlen nichts, oder stellen Regress.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juli 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wundert mich das die Versicherung gezahlt hat, bei Sommerreifen im Winter - oder besser gesagt bei winterlichen Bedingungen - sind die normalerweise fein raus und zahlen nichts, oder stellen Regress.



Die Sommerreifen wurden vermutlich nur zum Teil mit betrachtet.
Das wurde genauso gehandhabt, als wenn du im Parkverbot stehst und dir jemand drauf fährt. Da bekommst du auch schon ca. 30% Schuld, allein wegen dem falsch stehen.
In dem genannten Fall kamen vielleicht noch 20% drauf wegen der Reifen, wer weiß.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wundert mich das die Versicherung gezahlt hat, bei Sommerreifen im Winter - oder besser gesagt bei winterlichen Bedingungen - sind die normalerweise fein raus und zahlen nichts, oder stellen Regress.



Diese Pflicht kam erst später.


----------



## XE85 (15. Juli 2016)

Die Pflicht hat damit nichts zu tun, das ist ein Gesetz um ein zuwiederhandeln strafbar zu machen, mehr nicht. Das gilt auch ganz ohne das man einen Unfall baut. Es geht darum ob das Fahren mit Sommerreifen den Unfall verursacht hat oder nicht - wenn ja handelt man grob fahrlässig und die Versicherung kann ihre Leistung verweigern, das kann auch im Sommer auf einem verschneiten Alpenpass sein - ganz ohne gesetzliche Winterreifenpflicht.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Sommerreifen wurden vermutlich nur zum Teil mit betrachtet.



möglich, da er ja gestanden ist.


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal einen ACC2 Sensor justiert? Wir haben zwar eine Anleitung im 7er Forum, aber irgendwie blicke ich sie nicht...



Bei einem Bekannten haben wir ACC2 in einen Vorfacelift E60 nachgerüstet. Die Justage haben wir nach Gefühl durchgeführt und dann Testfahrten gemacht. Es hat auf Anhieb funktioniert, was sicher Glückssache war. Um das System sicher zu betreiben hilft eigentlich nur ein Achsmessstand und die davorgeschobenen Radarplatten, die der Software dann den Reflektionsgrad, bzw. die Zeit geben. Da BMW bei solchen Arbeiten ein Vermögen nimmt, würde ich mal einen Boschdienst fragen. Einer meiner Boschdienste hat sich so etwas tatsächlich zugelegt.


----------



## fatlace (15. Juli 2016)

Mein GTI Clubsport wird in KW 47 produziert
noch soooo lange
Hab ACC mal mitbestellt, weiß aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ob ich es drin lasse.

@Klutten
hast du schonmal H&R Deep Fahrwerke abgenommen die von K Custom umgebaut wurden?
was hälst du von dennen falls sie dir bekannt sind?
hab ne anfrage gestartet und die Tragen das wohl mit RM BK 300/290 VA/HA ein


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juli 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei einem Bekannten haben wir ACC2 in einen Vorfacelift E60 nachgerüstet. Die Justage haben wir nach Gefühl durchgeführt und dann Testfahrten gemacht. Es hat auf Anhieb funktioniert, was sicher Glückssache war. Um das System sicher zu betreiben hilft eigentlich nur ein Achsmessstand und die davorgeschobenen Radarplatten, die der Software dann den Reflektionsgrad, bzw. die Zeit geben. Da BMW bei solchen Arbeiten ein Vermögen nimmt, würde ich mal einen Boschdienst fragen. Einer meiner Boschdienste hat sich so etwas tatsächlich zugelegt.


So kompliziert ist das bei BMW?  Bei uns fährt man mit Diagnosegerät 15 Minuten hinter nem LKW her auf grader Strecke, bis er sagt das alles gut ist.  Klappt jedes mal.


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> @Klutten
> hast du schonmal H&R Deep Fahrwerke abgenommen die von K Custom umgebaut wurden?
> was hälst du von dennen falls sie dir bekannt sind?
> hab ne anfrage gestartet und die Tragen das wohl mit RM BK 300/290 VA/HA ein



Ein Bekannter von mir baut die bei den ganzen "Hannover-Hardcore-Leuten" ein, aber das ist mehr als halbseiden. Das Geheimnis dahinter ist einfach. Eingebaut wird das normale H&R-Fahrwerk, welches dann schön dem TÜV vorgestellt wird. Anschließend wird dann auf die Deep-Variante umgebaut, die wohl die gleichen Nummern aufweist, aber eben eine andere Bauweise hat und die Restgewindelängen natürlich nicht mehr passen. 

Ich vermute, dass das die ganzen Anbieter, die sicher H&R-Stützpunkthändler sind, ähnlich machen. Eventuell haben sie auch einen TÜV-Prüfer, der diese Fahrwerke gleich einträgt und sich im Zweifelsfall dann auf das normale H&R bezieht, falls mal dumme Fragen durch die Polizei oder eine Behörde auftauchen. Dann war eben zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung alles anders. Mit den von dir genannten Abstandsmaßen ist das eh Mumpitz. Bei vielen Autos komme ich mit fast jedem Gewindefahrwerk ganz korrekt auf ~300mm +-10mm, max. 320mm. Die sichern sich gut ab und lassen die Leute hinterher das Auto selbst runterdrehen - nur dann ist die Eintragung auch wertlos. Die Polizei ist ja bei extremen Autos auch nicht doof. Kommt es zu einer technischen Begutachtung, dann holt man sich das Gutachten und stellt sofort fest, dass da was faul ist. Der Doofe, der die Zeche zahlt, ist dann der Fahrzeughalter.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei einem Bekannten haben wir ACC2 in einen  Vorfacelift E60 nachgerüstet. Die Justage haben wir nach Gefühl  durchgeführt und dann Testfahrten gemacht. Es hat auf Anhieb  funktioniert, was sicher Glückssache war. Um das System sicher zu  betreiben hilft eigentlich nur ein Achsmessstand und die  davorgeschobenen Radarplatten, die der Software dann den  Reflektionsgrad, bzw. die Zeit geben. Da BMW bei solchen Arbeiten ein  Vermögen nimmt, würde ich mal einen Boschdienst fragen. Einer meiner  Boschdienste hat sich so etwas tatsächlich zugelegt.



Ja, sowas in der Art habe ich von meinen 7er Kollegen auch zu hören bekommen... BMW will dafür um die 120 bis 150€ sehen.

Die  Anleitung ist irgendwie so, dass man ein Spiegel vor dem Auto stellt,  absolut senkrecht und absolut parallel zu der Vorderachse, sodass das  Auto senkrecht zum Spiegel steht. Dann lässt man es über INPA einmessen  und dreht an den Schrauben, die da angezeuigt werden, sind ja nur  drei... Die Prozedur wiederholt man dann mehrmals, bis INPA zufrieden  ist...


----------



## fatlace (16. Juli 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir baut die bei den ganzen "Hannover-Hardcore-Leuten" ein, aber das ist mehr als halbseiden. Das Geheimnis dahinter ist einfach. Eingebaut wird das normale H&R-Fahrwerk, welches dann schön dem TÜV vorgestellt wird. Anschließend wird dann auf die Deep-Variante umgebaut, die wohl die gleichen Nummern aufweist, aber eben eine andere Bauweise hat und die Restgewindelängen natürlich nicht mehr passen.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass das die ganzen Anbieter, die sicher H&R-Stützpunkthändler sind, ähnlich machen. Eventuell haben sie auch einen TÜV-Prüfer, der diese Fahrwerke gleich einträgt und sich im Zweifelsfall dann auf das normale H&R bezieht, falls mal dumme Fragen durch die Polizei oder eine Behörde auftauchen. Dann war eben zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung alles anders. Mit den von dir genannten Abstandsmaßen ist das eh Mumpitz. Bei vielen Autos komme ich mit fast jedem Gewindefahrwerk ganz korrekt auf ~300mm +-10mm, max. 320mm. Die sichern sich gut ab und lassen die Leute hinterher das Auto selbst runterdrehen - nur dann ist die Eintragung auch wertlos. Die Polizei ist ja bei extremen Autos auch nicht doof. Kommt es zu einer technischen Begutachtung, dann holt man sich das Gutachten und stellt sofort fest, dass da was faul ist. Der Doofe, der die Zeche zahlt, ist dann der Fahrzeughalter.



Nunja ich kenn das bei gewindefahrwerken auch so das man nur noch RM-BK einträgt.
nach restgewinde eintragen ist ja auch blödsinnig, hatte noch kein auto was wirklich gerade steht wen das gewinde überall gleich eingestellt ist, 5-10mm abweichung hatt man immer von zwischen fahrerseite zur beifahrerseite.
die fahrwerke setzen sich heutzutage zwar kaum noch nach dem einbau, aber es kommt vor, und wen man das direkt eintragen lässt und es setzt sich wirklich, dann sind die maße vom restgewinde ect auch alle fürn popo

komisch ist mir auch vorgekommen das er sagt dazu gibt es kein gutachten.
auf diversen verkaufsplatformen wird es aber mit angepriesen(schätze das normle h&r gutachten)

er will für den einbau, vermessung und abnahme auch 499 taken haben, was ziehmlich übertrieben ist, 
und wie die eintragung dann bei einer "richigen" prüfung stand hält ist die andere frage

normale gewinde gehen bis zu 300-320 RM BK runter, das problem dabei ist das man dann keine vorspannung mehr in der feder hat und sich das dann mehr als bescheiden fährt.
die deep fahrwerke haben ja gekürzte dämpfer was ein bisschen mehr komfort bei der tiefe gewährleisten sollte.
So hatdcore tief will ich eig auch gar nicht fahren, so 310mm würden mir ausreichen, da ist halt bei den normalen gewinde ende und der komfort lässt dann entsprechend zu wünschen übrig, weile keine bis kaum vorspannung.


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> Nunja ich kenn das bei gewindefahrwerken auch so das man nur noch RM-BK einträgt.


Du hast mich da falsch verstanden. Natürlich trägt man Gewindefahrwerke nur so ein, denn das ist das einzige Maß, welches in der Praxis einfach gemessen werden kann. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich für dieses Abstandsmaß bei fast keinem Auto so ein Schummel-Fahrwerk benötige. 



fatlace schrieb:


> normale gewinde gehen bis zu 300-320 RM BK runter, das problem dabei ist das man dann keine vorspannung mehr in der feder hat und sich das dann mehr als bescheiden fährt.
> die deep fahrwerke haben ja gekürzte dämpfer was ein bisschen mehr komfort bei der tiefe gewährleisten sollte. So hatdcore tief will ich eig auch gar nicht fahren, so 310mm würden mir ausreichen, da ist halt bei den normalen gewinde ende und der komfort lässt dann entsprechend zu wünschen übrig, weile keine bis kaum vorspannung.


Ob ausreichend Vorspannung oder Komfort zurückbleibt, ist extrem vom jeweiligen Auto und dessen Achslast abhängig. Die Hersteller bauen ja nicht x verschiedene Dämpferlängen. Da werden immer Kompromisse gemacht, um Gleichteile verwenden zu können. Beim einen Modell funktioniert es ein bisschen besser, beim anderen etwas schlechter. 

Was sich für mich rauskristallisiert hat ist, dass sich sowohl H&R als auch KW echt unterirdisch fahren lassen. Ich hatte in den letzten Monaten die Möglichkeit sowohl ein KW Variante 3 als auch ein Bilstein B18 beim aktuellen RS3 zu testen und etliche "Testkilometer" abzuspulen - der Unterschied im Fahrkomfort als auch im Grenzbereich ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum die halbe Republik auf KW steht. Alleine eine vernünftige Einstellung (bei der man sich in allen Lebenslagen wohlfühlt) mit leichtem Hang zum Übersteuern zu finden, dauert bei KW 2 Wochen, beim Bilstein 2-3 Stunden. Erfahrung habe ich in dem Bereich durch 10 Jahre Langstreckenpokal (VLN) genug, die Unterschiede sind trotzdem gewaltig und Bilstein funktioniert fast aus dem Stand weg - was will man mehr?

Da sind die Geschmäcker aber verschieden, das muss jeder selbst testen. Komm mir jetzt aber bitte keiner mit irgendwelchen Rennstrecken-Setups um die Ecke, das braucht hier im Thread nur einer.


----------



## fatlace (16. Juli 2016)

ne für rennstrecke ist so eine tiefe auch nix, dient nur der optik

kann dich da verstehen mit KW, hatte selber eins in meinem coupe und war zufrieden damit, bis ich das bilstein bei einem kollegen im selben auto gefahren bin.
alleine die querfugen auf einer autobahn schluckt das bilstein sooo viel besser das bei mir nie wieder ein KW ins haus kommt.
bei exakt gleicher tiefe und gleichen autos war es deutlich komfortabler und war in den kurven auch um einiges besser.
H&R verwendet ja auch bilstein dämpfer, dort sind nur andere federn verbaut.
also von KW rate ich seitdem auch nur noch ab, kommt mir nicht wieder ins auto


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2016)

Ein KW V3/Clubsport lebt von der richtigen Einstellung.
Gerade deshalb sind Zug und Druckstufe getrennt einstellbar.
Und eine Firma die da Ahnung von hat, stellt das komplette Fahrwerk (inkl. Geometrie) innerhalb von 1-2Tagen ein.
Von Bilstein hab ich schon so viel negatives gelesen und gehört (auch mehrfach im direkten Bekanntenkreis), sowas würde mir niemals ins Auto kommen 
Wäre KW nix, würde es ja keiner fahren, egal ob Rennstrecke oder nicht.
Die machen schon sehr sehr gute Fahrwerke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2016)

...grade eben vom Ring zurück gekommen. Ist auf der A1 eine 1-spurige Baustelle. Die Spuren sind fest durch Leitplanken getrennt. Steht da ein Baustellenschild... ..."LKW Überholverbot"! Welcher VOLLIDIOT stellt das da auf?  LKW will überholen -> durchbricht Leitplanke -> überholt -> durchbricht nochmal die Leitplanke -> beendet Überholvorgang. 



fatlace schrieb:


> er will für den einbau, vermessung und abnahme auch 499 taken haben, was ziehmlich übertrieben ist,
> und wie die eintragung dann bei einer "richigen" prüfung stand hält ist die andere frage


Das ist aber schon ein ziemlicher Kampfpreis. Ich würde mich da eher fragen ob da alles ordnungsgemäß angezogen ist.  ~100€ gehen an den Tüv, 2-3 Stunden Vermessen und Einstellarbeiten, und ich tippe mal frei raus ~3 Stunden Einbau. ~60€ die Stunde, da nehmen viele freie Buden mitlerweile mehr.



fatlace schrieb:


> ne für rennstrecke ist so eine tiefe auch nix, dient nur der optik


Das geht auch nur maximal bis zum Hatzenbach gut, bevor die Ölwanne im Rückspiegel zu sehen ist. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Von Bilstein hab ich schon so viel negatives gelesen und gehört (auch  mehrfach im direkten Bekanntenkreis), sowas würde mir niemals ins Auto  kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wäre das Einzige, was unter mein Auto kommt.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Von Bilstein hab ich schon so viel  negatives gelesen und gehört (auch mehrfach im direkten Bekanntenkreis),  sowas würde mir niemals ins Auto kommen



Halbes 8er Club fährt mit der Kombination aus Eibach ProKit Federn  und Bilstein Dämpfer rum und das Zeug funktioniert 1A. Alpina hat damals  genau diese Kombination im B12 verbaut.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So kompliziert ist das bei BMW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch bei Benz ist es genau so kompliziert, wenn man es richtig macht.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...grade eben vom Ring zurück gekommen. Ist auf der A1 eine 1-spurige Baustelle. Die Spuren sind fest durch Leitplanken getrennt. Steht da ein Baustellenschild... ..."LKW Überholverbot"! Welcher VOLLIDIOT stellt das da auf?  LKW will überholen -> durchbricht Leitplanke -> überholt -> durchbricht nochmal die Leitplanke -> beendet Überholvorgang. [emoji38]



Warst du bei uns am Westhofener Kreuz unterwegs?

Da war es gestern noch zweispurig, aber für einen gesunden Feriensamtag haben sie wohl gestern Abend noch schnell die andere Spur zum Umbau freigegeben.


Apropos Fahrwerke, 200km/h in einem Renault Trafic war schon wirklich ziemlich schaukelig. War aber echt überraschend dass er geradeaus noch grenzwertige 180 gelaufen ist, trotz des kleinen Diesels.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon ein ziemlicher Kampfpreis. Ich würde mich da eher fragen ob da alles ordnungsgemäß angezogen ist.  ~100€ gehen an den Tüv, 2-3 Stunden Vermessen und Einstellarbeiten, und ich tippe mal frei raus ~3 Stunden Einbau. ~60€ die Stunde, da nehmen viele freie Buden mitlerweile mehr.



Ich hab vor drei Jahren bei meinem 1er 250€ komplett bezahlt. Zwar nur Federn, ganzes Fahrwerk wären aber nur 15min mehr Arbeitszeit gewesen.
Ebenfalls in einer Freien und vernünftig vermessen und eingebaut.
Bei meinem E92 hab ich das Gewindefahrwerk selbst eingebaut, geht auch recht fix. Vermessen lassen hat glaube ich 50-60€ gekostet.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Apropos Fahrwerke, 200km/h in einem Renault Trafic war schon wirklich ziemlich schaukelig. War aber echt überraschend dass er geradeaus noch grenzwertige 180 gelaufen ist, trotz des kleinen Diesels.


Mit oder ohne Zuladung? Bei meinem Umzug habe ich festgestellt, dass gerade die billigeren Transporter erst mit ein bisschen Gewicht im Laderaum anständig auf der Fahrbahn liegen. Iveco Schießmichtot war besonders schlimm bevor die Couch es behoben hat, Sprinter ging auch leer halbwegs in Ordnung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei meinem Umzug habe ich festgestellt, dass gerade die billigeren Transporter erst mit ein bisschen Gewicht im Laderaum anständig auf der Fahrbahn liegen. Iveco Schießmichtot war besonders schlimm bevor die Couch es behoben hat, Sprinter ging auch leer halbwegs in Ordnung.


Ich schätze mal damit meinst du die jeweilige kasten-version. Da ist das aber normal, da die ja eine gewichtsverteilung wie eine trickfilm-bulldogge haben.  (vorne alles, hinten nichts und antrieb teilweise hinten )


----------



## Riverna (17. Juli 2016)

Also mir gefallen sowohl KW und HR Fahrwerke nicht durch die Vorspannfeder. Ich verstehe nicht wieso man nicht einfach die Bauart nimmt die K-Sport/D2Racing/BC-Racing/YXZ nimmt. Quasi das du deine Hülse unten runter/hoch drehst und somit die Tiefe einstellst. Somit bleibt der Komfort immer gleich egal ob du sack tief fährst oder extrem hoch. Im Mazda habe ich ein TA-Technix und das hat auch diese sau dämliche Vorspannfedertechnik. Sobald du die Karre in einer schöne Optik runter drehst, wird die Kiste schwammig. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht das es ein Problem von TA-Technix wäre. Das selbe Problem hatte ich bei meinem Intrax Gewindefahrwerk und ein Kumpel mit seinem FK Fahrwerk. Bei den günstigen Fahrwerken kommt es etwas früher (wobei der Mazda schon ordentlich tief ist), aber das Problem haben irgendwann alle. Darum würde ich mir persönlich nur noch ein Fahrwerk kaufen wo die Fahrzeugtiefe per "Hülse" einstellt wird. Gerade bei D2 Racing braucht es dann auch keine Deep Version, ich könnte noch gute 5cm runter gehen. Dann liegt aber der Krümmer auf der Straße auf, wäre unvorteilhaft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Auch bei Benz ist es genau so kompliziert, wenn man es richtig macht.


Komisch, in der Anleitung steht nix von Einstellen. Da gibt es am Sensor auch keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeiten oder Langlöcher. Einbauen danach Adaptionfahrt mit Tester machen.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Warst du bei uns am Westhofener Kreuz unterwegs?
> 
> Da war es gestern noch zweispurig, aber für einen gesunden Feriensamtag  haben sie wohl gestern Abend noch schnell die andere Spur zum Umbau  freigegeben.


Da bin ich auch durchgekommen aber die Baustelle die ich meine ist am Kreuz Bliesheim. Die ist permanent eingerichtet, da gibt es 3 Spuren insgesamt(hin und rück) und die sind alle durch Leitplanken getrennt.
Vaddern ist gefahren und der hat leider keine Dashcam drin. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eka5qP8sosM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> ... Dann liegt aber der Krümmer auf der Straße auf, wäre unvorteilhaft.



Findest du? Früher war mein Leitspruch: "Wenn das Schiebedach noch über der Fahrbahn ist, reichts!" Gewindefahrwerke gab es da leider noch so gut wie gar nicht, weshalb man beim Tieferlegen immer etwas erfinderisch sein musste. Glücklicherweise hatten wir damals einen verständnisvollen TÜV-Prüfer.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Juli 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal damit meinst du die jeweilige kasten-version. Da ist das aber normal, da die ja eine gewichtsverteilung wie eine trickfilm-bulldogge haben.  (vorne alles, hinten nichts und antrieb teilweise hinten )


Der war auch ziemlich spärlich, das einzige was der hinten hat ist eine Rückbank und eine Spahnholzplatte um das Blech zu schonen, Handwerkerfahrzeug halt 
@Olstyle Beladen war der nicht wirklich, 4Personen und ein bisschen Werkzeug vom Möbelaufbau drin, somit quasi nichts auf der Hinterachse. 

Der Miet-PickUp im Urlaub fuhr sich so ähnlich und hatte zudem keine Traktion, bis sich acht Leute vom Strand auf die Ladefläche gesetzt haben.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Juli 2016)

An die Profil hier:

Würde gerne wissen welcher Motor beim Q5 weniger Probleme macht: Diesel oder Benzin?

Freue mich auf die eine oder andere Empfehlung!

Danke..


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Juli 2016)

Gibts hier jemanden der ein Elektro Auto fährt? Is das dann überhaupt noch ein Auto?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2016)

Um einfach mal alles zusammen aufzunehmen meine Meinung zu den drei Motorvarianten:
Diesel macht technisch nur bei regelmäßiger Langstreckenfahrt Sinn. Finanziell bei hoher Kilometerleistung. Je nach Stadt steht da natürlich noch das Fragezeichen wie lang man mit etwas älteren Wagen noch dort fahren darf.

Elektro hat als erste Voraussetzung mal ein Eigenheim fürs Tanken und man sollte natürlich bedenken dass es in Kombination mit dem aktuellen Strommix nicht umweltfreundlich ist, also wenn dann gehört dazu ein Öko Tarif. Ein Auto ist es natürlich trotzdem und die Reichweite ist für den Durchschnittspendler auch kein Problem. 

Benzin ist nach wie vor die Standardlösung für große Reichweite, bei nicht zu viel "Ruß" und weniger Problemen im Kurzstreckenbetrieb. Finanziell leider in DE ziemlich benachteiligt(die reduzierte Kraftstoffsteuer hat schon lange keine nachvollziehbare Begründung mehr) und daher nur bei wenig Kilometerleistung lohnenswert.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich mal fragen darf, was macht ihr, wenn ihr mit euren Autos nicht mehr in bestimmte Städte kommt wegen den Umweltzonen.etc?


----------



## the_leon (18. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal fragen darf, was macht ihr, wenn ihr mit euren Autos nicht mehr in bestimmte Städte kommt wegen den Umweltzonen.etc?



Na, draussen bleiben natürlich 

Ganz ehrlich, inzwischen hat quasi so gut wie jeden Auto die grüne Plakette, also sollte das eher kein Problem sein


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2016)

Naja, wenn Stuttgart und Co die blaue Plakette bringen sieht es für eine Menge Diesel mit Filter aber ohne NOX Kat schon wieder anders aus.

Was mein Vater mit seinem damals noch Youngtimer gemacht hat: Sich ne schwarze Plakette rein geklebt und trotzdem in die Zone gefahren.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Juli 2016)

Was winken einem eigentlich für Strafen wenn man "erwischt" wird


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2016)

5 Sekunden Google -> 80€


----------



## Riverna (18. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir heute tatschlich einen Audi A3 gekauft... 
124tkm, Scheckheft gepflegt, TÜV/AU noch 17 Monate, kein Rost. 

Mal sehen ob ich ihn behalte oder weiter verkaufe. Eigentlich wollte ich mir demnächst mal ein paar Legacy´s anschauen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute tatschlich einen Audi A3 gekauft...
> 124tkm, Scheckheft gepflegt, TÜV/AU noch 17 Monate, kein Rost.


 OMG 
Wenn du jetzt noch sagst, dass der sich gut fährt, dann willst du uns nur trollen.


----------



## Seabound (18. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Stuttgart und Co die blaue Plakette bringen sieht es für eine Menge Diesel mit Filter aber ohne NOX Kat schon wieder anders aus.



Der Hamburger Umweltsenator hat heute davor gewarnt, neue Dieselfahrzeuge zu kaufen, da auch diese zukünftig nicht mehr die Innenstadt befahren werden dürfen. 

Kerstan rat vom Kauf von Diesel-Fahrzeugen ab | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2016)

Man sollte einfach die Kraftstoffsteuer vereinheitlichen z.B nach CO2 Ausstoß pro verbrannter Volumeneinheit. Dann würde der Markt schon eine Menge Dieselfahrzeuge weg regulieren und mit Gasanlagen verunstalteten Youngtimer werden nebenbei auch weniger.


----------



## Flybarless (18. Juli 2016)

Wäre schlecht für die Transportwirtschaft, aber ansonsten natürlich Fair. Unsere Autowirtschaft wird das aber zu verhindern wissen.
Zu viel Geld wurde in die Entwicklung der Dieseltechnologie gesteckt die eigentlich nur hierzulande einen so hohen Anteil bei den
zugelassenen PKW hat. Den Markt wird man sich nicht kaputt machen lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute tatschlich einen Audi A3 gekauft...
> 124tkm, Scheckheft gepflegt, TÜV/AU noch 17 Monate, kein Rost.
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich ihn behalte oder weiter verkaufe. Eigentlich wollte ich mir demnächst mal ein paar Legacy´s anschauen.


Bist ja doch noch vernünftig geworden.  Ich hoffe mal es ist ein Quattro.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es ist ein Quattro.


Dann hätte er sich nen A4, A5, A6 usw kaufen müssen.


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann hätte er sich nen A4, A5, A6 usw kaufen müssen.



Gibt doch auch A3 4x4?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2016)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Wäre schlecht für die Transportwirtschaft, aber ansonsten natürlich Fair.


Für LKWs gibt es eigene Zapfsäulen, an denen kann man auch andere Steuern nehmen. Bzw. Im Zweifelsfall kann man die Kosten ja eh schon geltend machen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Gibt doch auch A3 4x4?


Frag mal die Audi Fans was ein "richtiger" Audi quattro ist bzw haben muss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal fragen darf, was macht ihr, wenn ihr mit euren Autos nicht mehr in bestimmte Städte kommt wegen den Umweltzonen.etc?



Also man kommt immer mit den Autos rein, egal was für eine Plakette drauf klebt. Da gibts keine unsichtbare Wand wo du gegenfährst . 
Ich fahre schon Jahrelang ohne den Sticker in der Scheibe, weil er einfach hässlich aussieht. Hat bisher noch keine Sau gejuckt, auch nicht in den Umweltzonen. Gut liegt evtl auch daran, das jedes Auto heutzutage ne grüne hat, ob da nun nen Sticker klebt oder nicht, man sieht es ja dem Alter des Fahrzeugs schon an.


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Frag mal die Audi Fans was ein "richtiger" Audi quattro ... haben muss.



Rost?


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

Die gesamten Umweltzonen sind faktisch komplett sinnlos.
Das hat mehrere Gründe, zum einen ist das doch komplett Banane, dass die Politik + Umweltverbände z.T.: auf die "bösen" Euro5 Diesel schimpft, nach dem Motto wir brauchen eine blaue Plakette, aber im Gegenzug sämtliche Busse, Straßenreiniger, Müllfahrzeuge quasi gar keine Plakette haben. Den Tag stand ich mit offenem Fenster an der Ampel, rechts vor/neben mir stand ein Bus......als die Ampel grün wurde, hab ich die Ampel nur noch schwer erkennen können, sah aus als wenn der Busfahrer gerade einen Ofen anheizt.
Das Nächste ist das Messverfahren, welches bestimmte Einflüsse einfach nicht sauber trennen kann.
Wenn eine Stadt von 2 oder mehr Autobahnen umringt ist UND vielleicht sogar noch einen eigenen Flughafen hat, braucht man in der Stadt keinen Feinstaub mehr zu messen.....je nach Windrichtung ist der da, auch wenn in der Innenstadt kein Auto fahren würde.
Das erinnert mich immer wieder an die Story von Kassel, dort war Altkanzler Schröder zu einer Tagung, so dass in der Innenstadt Autofreie Zone war.
Ergebnis: Dieser Tag hatte die höchste gemessene Feinstaubbelastung des Jahres --> nicht weil Schröder Zigarrenliebhaber ist, sondern wegen der "Wetterlage".


----------



## Zoon (19. Juli 2016)

ist ja auch in vielen Städten wie Köln lustig überall Umweltzone aber ein Schiff was aufm Rhein langtuckert pustet mehr Dreck in die Luft als wahrscheinlich alle in der Stadt grade laufenden TDIs zusammen


----------



## XE85 (19. Juli 2016)

Im Verhältnis zu dem was es gerade an Waren transportiert nicht. Da schauen dann die ganzen TDIs, in denen oft nur eine einzige Person sitzt, sehr schlecht aus.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Im Verhältnis zu dem was es gerade an Waren transportiert nicht. Da schauen dann die ganzen TDIs, in denen oft nur eine einzige Person sitzt, sehr schlecht aus.



Da stelle man sich mal einen Bus vor, in dem inkl. Fahrer nur 5 Leute sitzen.
LKWs von Speditionen hatte ich ja noch nicht mal auf meiner Liste.
Aber das die größten Dreckschw**** Stadt/Landkreiseigene Fahrzeuge sind --> und dann über die privaten Fahrzeuge geschimpft wird, finde ich bekloppt.
Bevor die Politik einen Haufen Geld in die Förderung der E-Autos steckt, wo im Nachhinein festgestellt werden wird: "Ey, voll komisch....wir fördern jetzt E-Autos mit fast 5000€ und trotzdem kauft der kleine Mann kein 40000€ E-auto.......woran kann das liegen?" sollte man vielleicht mal den staatlichen Fuhrpark in das jetzige Jahrtausend bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Rost?


Troll oder findest du dich nur witzig?


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Troll oder findest du dich nur witzig?



Ich hab angenommen unter "Richtiger Quattro" verstehst du den orginalen Quattro welcher in den 80er gebaut wurde und wo die Rostvorsorge noch nicht so ausgeprägt war


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2016)

Audis aus der Zeit sind legendär rostfrei da vollverzinkt. Damals war das genau das Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Audis aus der Zeit sind legendär rostfrei da vollverzinkt. Damals war das genau das Alleinstellungsmerkmal.



Unvergessen die Original Heckscheiben-Werbung beim Audi 80 ein Freundes : "20 Jahre Durchrostgarantie"


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Ich hab angenommen unter "Richtiger Quattro" verstehst du den orginalen Quattro welcher in den 80er gebaut wurde und wo die Rostvorsorge noch nicht so ausgeprägt war


Ich rede schon von modernen Autos.
Da gilt meistens der Grundsatz:
Motor längs und permanenter Allradantrieb.
Beides ist beim A3 nicht gegeben.
Und nur weil ein Auto nicht vollverzinkt ist, muss es noch lange nicht anfällig für Rost sein.
Gilt aber auch anders herum.


----------



## Falk (19. Juli 2016)

Beim neuen A4 auch nicht mehr, der schaltet den Allrad-Antrieb auch dynamisch dazu. 
A3 ist ja praktisch ein Golf, der das ganze mit einer Haldex-Kupplung regelt. Irgendwo wurde das Konzept mal als "Fronttriebler mit unendlich Traktion" - geradeaus bzw. nach dem aus dem Stand beschleunigen hat man 90:10 (Vorne:hinten), komplett abkoppeln lässt sich die Hinterachse zumindest bei den kleinen Systemen nicht.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: "quattro" ist für mich in der Tat Motor längs + permanent Allrad (50:50). Kriegt man mit einer Haldex nur gebastelt hin (Motor bleibt natürlich quer, aber man kann sie komplett schließen dauerhaft afaik).


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

Hast du mal nen Link zum quattro im neuen A4?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann hätte er sich nen A4, A5, A6 usw kaufen müssen.


Ich wette du kannst mir nicht mal erklären wie ein Torsen Differenzial funktioniert und wie es sich fahrtechnisch gegenüber einer Haldex verhällt. Ist halt das typische Stammtisch nachplappern:"Du ich hab gehört der zieht viel besser!" "Ach echt?" "Jau, total brutal!" 

 99% aller Leute können eh nicht blind vom fahren her zwischen den beiden Systemen unterscheiden. Da muss man es dem Auto schon richtig besorgen, um das zu spüren.



Falk schrieb:


> Kriegt man mit einer Haldex nur gebastelt hin (Motor  bleibt natürlich quer, aber man kann sie komplett schließen dauerhaft  afaik).


Das bekommt man bei Audi auch allein durch harte Fahrweise hin. Das ist nicht wie bei VW, wo bei manchen Autos nur max. 10% nach hinten geschaltet werden.
Wenn man immer wie Oma zum einkaufen fährt, dann sieht das Haldex Steuergerät verständlicher Weise auch keinen Sinn darin den Allrad voll durchzuschalten.


----------



## XE85 (19. Juli 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da stelle man sich mal einen Bus vor, in dem inkl. Fahrer nur 5 Leute sitzen.
> LKWs von Speditionen hatte ich ja noch nicht mal auf meiner Liste.
> Aber das die größten Dreckschw**** Stadt/Landkreiseigene Fahrzeuge sind  --> und dann über die privaten Fahrzeuge geschimpft wird, finde ich  bekloppt.



Die Waren die Du im Laden kaufst fallen aber nunmal nicht vom Himmel, die müssen irgendwie in die Läden kommen. Ebenso kommt es in Schwachlastzeiten zu geringer Besetzung in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, das wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen. Genauso muss die Stadt von Müll befreit und sauber gehalten werden. Was sich hingegen vermeiden lässt ist mit dem 400PS SUV 500m zur Tafik zu fahren um dort eine Packung Zigaretten und eine Zeitung zu kaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das bekommt man bei Audi auch allein durch  harte Fahrweise hin. Das ist nicht wie bei VW, wo bei manchen Autos nur  max. 10% nach hinten geschaltet werden.


Also die 10% sind das minimum der haldex-kupplung soweit ich weiß.  Ausschlaggebend für die %, die hinten ankommen, ist eher die motorleistung,  da die haldex nur ein bestimmtes maximales drehmoment nach hinten transferiert  bekommt.



Falk schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema: "quattro" ist für mich in  der Tat Motor längs + permanent Allrad (50:50). Kriegt man mit einer  Haldex nur gebastelt hin (Motor bleibt natürlich quer, aber man kann sie  komplett schließen dauerhaft afaik).


Also quattro hat in meinen augen nix mit motor längs/quer und 50:50 verteilung zu tun. Wenn man es streng nimmt ist "quattro" einfach nur ein allrad mit mittel- und vor allem achs-sperren!!! Von letzterem wüßte ich aber nicht, das es das bei audi noch gibt. (EDS ist keine achs-sperre!)
Der antrieb sollte ja "nur" die traktion verbessern.

Zum thema luft:
Was ich nicht verstehe, warum wollen alle in einer stadt am liebsten so reine luft wie im wald? Das geht einfach nicht, weil die stadtplaner bis jetzt nicht so weit gedacht haben und sich das auch nicht so einfach korrigieren lässt.
Also entweder man will saubere luft und nimmt die schlechtere infrastrucktur im ländlichen raum in kauf oder man zieht in die stadt und muß mit schlechterer luft leben.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2016)

Schlimm an der Sache mit den Umweltzonen ist das Ignorieren von gewissen anderen Gruppen. Es ist nun mal nachgewiesen, dass Otto-Direkteinspritzer 7x mehr Feinstäube produzieren als ein Diesel mit Patikelfilter. Wenn man jetzt die grobe 40:60 Verteilung (Diesel/Otto) beim Kraftstoff annimmt, muss man sich fragen, wie man Feinstäube eindämmen will, wenn quasi ab ~2006 alle Diesel "sauber" sind und ab etwa dem gleichen Zeitraum eine deutlich größere Zahl an Otto-Motoren massiv Feinstäube produziert. Komischerweise geht die EU mittlerweile aber mehr auf andere Schadstoffe, eben CO² oder NOx. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann angefangen wird, die Kuh zu melken? Das würde die Wirtschaft doch auch wieder schön ankurbeln, wenn man quasi an jeden Otto-Motor einen Filter bauen müsste.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> OMG
> Wenn du jetzt noch sagst, dass der sich gut fährt, dann willst du uns nur trollen.



Ich werde das Teil vermutlich nicht mal wirklich fahren, vielleicht ein Wochenende oder so. Ich finde Audi generell sehr langweilig und kann mich gedanklich nicht dran gewöhnen keinen Japaner zu fahren. Aber ich werde wie gesagt die Kiste halt mal fahren und dann sehen. Denke aber ich werde ihn verkaufen und mir dann in 2 Wochen wenn das Geld von der Versicherung da ist einen schönen Legacy oder Impreza Kombi holen. Hab auch schon über eine Supra nachgedacht. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bist ja doch noch vernünftig geworden.  Ich hoffe mal es ist ein Quattro.



Nein ist nur der 1.6L Motor mit 101PS drin. Aber wenigstens ist der Motor beliebt, macht den Verkauf dann einfacher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein ist nur der 1.6L Motor mit 101PS drin. Aber wenigstens ist der Motor beliebt, macht den Verkauf dann einfacher.


Den würde ich auch sofort wieder loswerden.  Schrecklicher Motor.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2016)

Für den Alltag sicherlich kein schlechter Motor, aber ist mir zu Leistungsschwach (war auch mit einer der Gründe wieso der Almera weg sollte). Denke mal das es kein schlechtes Auto wäre, mein bester Freund (der mit der S14a) fährt so ein Stuhl auch im Alltag und würde ihn freiwillig nicht abgeben. Ich kann mich wie gesagt mit dem Gedanken nicht anfreunden.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

Zum Thema schwache Motoren:

Ich könnte heulen wenn meine Oma mitm ihrem Mercedes SL500 V8 mit 388PS mit 40 durchs Dorf schleicht [emoji14]


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Komisch, in der Anleitung steht nix von  Einstellen. Da gibt es am Sensor auch keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeiten  oder Langlöcher. Einbauen danach Adaptionfahrt mit Tester  machen.



Vergiss es wieder. Bei Benz ist das Radar ja im Kühlergrill drin.  Wir hatten einen SL55, da war ein ACC2 verbaut, den wir appliziert  haben, da war er unten verbaut.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute tatschlich einen Audi A3 gekauft...
> 124tkm, Scheckheft gepflegt, TÜV/AU noch 17 Monate, kein Rost.
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich ihn behalte oder weiter verkaufe. Eigentlich wollte ich mir demnächst mal ein paar Legacy´s anschauen.



WTF??????? Alter, was hast Du geraucht???? Mach, dass es weggeht...

@Topic: Sind nach der Pumpenreparatur rund 500km gefahren, zwischen 120 und Vmax, alles top, funktioniert.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich wette du kannst mir nicht mal erklären wie ein Torsen Differenzial funktioniert und wie es sich fahrtechnisch gegenüber einer Haldex verhällt. Ist halt das typische Stammtisch nachplappern:"Du ich hab gehört der zieht viel besser!" "Ach echt?" "Jau, total brutal!"
> 
> 99% aller Leute können eh nicht blind vom fahren her zwischen den beiden Systemen unterscheiden. Da muss man es dem Auto schon richtig besorgen, um das zu spüren.


Bin beides schon gefahren, ausserdem habe ich nur gesagt, was ich schon oft genug von anderen Leuten gehört habe.
Ja, auch von Leuten mit Ahnung.
Der grösste Unterschied für mich persönlich ist, dass der Haldex Allrad nicht permanent ist.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

Was so schlimm am A3?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den würde ich auch sofort wieder loswerden.  Schrecklicher Motor.



Der ist wirklich gruselig. 
Kein vorhandenes Drehmoment und säuft ordentlich 



Klutten schrieb:


> Schlimm an der Sache mit den Umweltzonen ist das Ignorieren von gewissen anderen Gruppen. Es ist nun mal nachgewiesen, dass Otto-Direkteinspritzer 7x mehr Feinstäube produzieren als ein Diesel mit Patikelfilter. Wenn man jetzt die grobe 40:60 Verteilung (Diesel/Otto) beim Kraftstoff annimmt, muss man sich fragen, wie man Feinstäube eindämmen will, wenn quasi ab ~2006 alle Diesel "sauber" sind und ab etwa dem gleichen Zeitraum eine deutlich größere Zahl an Otto-Motoren massiv Feinstäube produziert. Komischerweise geht die EU mittlerweile aber mehr auf andere Schadstoffe, eben CO² oder NOx. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann angefangen wird, die Kuh zu melken? Das würde die Wirtschaft doch auch wieder schön ankurbeln, wenn man quasi an jeden Otto-Motor einen Filter bauen müsste.



Ja, die Direkteinspritzer rußen gut. Meine Endrohre vom 35er putze ich innen nicht mehr, lohnt sich eh nicht da gleich wieder verrußt 
Und das kommt alles von Sprit, denn Öl braucht der nahezu nix (7000km seit Wechsel, 0,2l verbraucht).


----------



## fatlace (19. Juli 2016)

naja dafür ist der 1,6l mit 101ps nahezu unkaputtbar
was wir mit dem ding von meinem bruder damals alles angestellt haben
aber leistung ist wirklich kaum vorhanden, mein ej9 mit 90ps war damals um einiges schneller


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2016)

Und ich gurke hier mit 1,4l, 99ps (@5500rpm) und weit über 1,3t in meinem Kombi rum 
Ich nehm den Motor ausm Audi gerne!


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

Der Kadett C hat 75Ps bei 1,6L ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, die Direkteinspritzer rußen gut. Meine Endrohre vom 35er putze ich innen nicht mehr, lohnt sich eh nicht da gleich wieder verrußt
> Und das kommt alles von Sprit, denn Öl braucht der nahezu nix (7000km seit Wechsel, 0,2l verbraucht).


Wenn es nur die Endrohre sind, ist der viel zu mager eingestellt!  Die Heckstoßstange muss um die Endrohre schon ein bischen schwarz werden, sonst taugt das alles nix.  Ich finde man muss es im Auto dahinter riechen wenn der Vordermann Vollgas gibt. Die Autos sind heuzutage viel zu sauber geworden, deswegen gibt es so viel Heulsusen.

Meine Omas sind so alt geworden, wie ich es gar nicht vorhabe und die haben auch das ganze Zeugs eingeatmet und nix ist passiert. Aber die bösen Autos sind ja so schrecklich mit den ganzen Abgasen, da muss schnell was gemacht werden, obwohl das Durchschnittsalter dauerhaft ansteigt.



fatlace schrieb:


> naja dafür ist der 1,6l mit 101ps nahezu unkaputtbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habt ihr Sand reingekippt und der ist trotzdem noch gefahren? Oder 10 Minuten Begrenzer im Stand?
Hartes Fahren tut dem Motor gut und schadet nicht. Autobahn Dauervollgas Motoren aus Vertreterautos haben die wenigsten Probleme.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der grösste Unterschied für mich persönlich ist, dass der Haldex Allrad nicht permanent ist.


Aha. Steck für 300€ einen Zusatzcontroller in ein Haldex Auto und er macht auf Wunsch auch dauerhaft zu. Für dich gilt einfach nur zuschaltbar -> *******? Du solltest mal mehr unterschiedliche Allradsysteme fahren und nicht einfach nur nachplappern, was andere Leute mit "Ahnung" sagen.

Ein Argument wie "Haldex ist 3 Sekunden langsamer auf 100" oder "die Ansprechzeit ist mir 2 Sekunden zu lang" oder "die Rundenzeit mit Torsen ist 20 Sekunden besser" oder "Haldex wiegt 300kg mehr"... Aber einfach "zuschaltbar -> *******" ist nicht so dolle. Naja...


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Und ich gurke hier mit 1,4l, 99ps (@5500rpm) und weit über 1,3t in meinem Kombi rum
> Ich nehm den Motor ausm Audi gerne!



Du bist aber auch keine 300PS + gewohnt  
Nee also der Audi ist mir doch zu langsam. 150PS müssen es im Alltag mittlerweile schon sein, wenn die Karre wirklich gut ist und mir gefällt würde ich auch gerade noch so 125PS nehmen. Wobei das auch schon eine Quälerei ist...


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

Wozu braucht man so hohe Ps Zahlen?
Unser kleiner hat 105 PS und reicht um in der Gegend schnell und bequem hin zu Gurken. Unser großer hat 138Ps weil der einen Pferdehänger ziehen muss. Aber 120km/h kann ich auch locker mit 105Ps fahren


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2016)

Da sind die Anforderungen unterschiedlich... fährt halt nicht jeder 120km/h und vorallem will nicht jeder eine halbe Stunde bis 200km/h brauchen.


----------



## Lee (19. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man so hohe Ps Zahlen?
> Unser kleiner hat 105 PS und reicht um in der Gegend schnell und bequem hin zu Gurken. Unser großer hat 138Ps weil der einen Pferdehänger ziehen muss. Aber 120km/h kann ich auch locker mit 105Ps fahren


Zum einen hats Riverna ja schon begründet. Zum anderen:

Schonmal versucht auf ner Landstraße zu überholen? Oder wenn du mit 80km/h hinter nem LKW auf der Bahn gefangen bist links rauszuziehen und ausreichend schnell auf ~150 zu beschleunigen, damit du  nicht den gesamten Verkehr hinter dir blockierst? Oder generell im Gebirge und hügeligen Gegenden zu fahren? Das geht mit 105 PS nur schwer (je nach Fahrzeug natürlich). Hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie der Motor die Leistung abgibt.

Ich will gar keine 300, aber so ~150 Pferde würden mir das Leben unfassbar viel einfacher machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2016)

Ich würde auch nie wieder unter 150PS gehen. Für meine nächste Kiste sollten es schon ~300PS sein. Zu viel Leistung kann man eigentlich nicht haben, außer es geht in Richtung 800-1000PS und ist dann richtig unfahrbar mit Wheelspin an allen 4 Rädern bei 200km/h.

Nur weil man viel Leistung hat fährt man ja nicht gleich extrem schneller. ...na gut manchmal.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man so hohe Ps Zahlen?
> Unser kleiner hat 105 PS und reicht um in der Gegend schnell und bequem  hin zu Gurken. Unser großer hat 138Ps weil der einen Pferdehänger ziehen  muss. Aber 120km/h kann ich auch locker mit 105Ps fahren



Das "schnell" und "bequem" definiert jeder anders...


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

Ok gut aber 105Ps sind für die meisten eher ausreichend aber die Argumente find ich schon sinnvoll. 

Mal ne Frage zum Tüv:

Gibt es Leute beim Tüv die etwas lockerer an die Sache rangehen?
Denn von meinem Vater weiß ich, dass wenn der die Karre tiefer gelegt hat oder sonst was gemacht hat was nicht zulässig is fürn Tüv meistens en Kasten Bier im Kofferraum das Auto wieder Straßentauglich gemacht hat 

Hattet ihr, die die jetzt etwas älter sind, die selbe Erfahrung oder hatte mein Vater mit seinen Freunden da nur so en Glück die richtige Person erwischt zu haben.
Denn allgemein gingen früher Sachen die heute net mehr gehen.

Grüße


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ok gut aber 105Ps sind für die meisten eher ausreichend aber die Argumente find ich schon sinnvoll.



Das sagen Leute die nicht mehr Leistung gewohnt sind. 



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Denn von meinem Vater weiß ich, dass wenn der die Karre tiefer gelegt hat oder sonst was gemacht hat was nicht zulässig is fürn Tüv meistens en Kasten Bier im Kofferraum das Auto wieder Straßentauglich gemacht hat



Bestechung ist nie gut, kann für den Prüfer ins Auge gehen und für dich auch. Wenn du die Karre tunen willst, trag halt alles ordnungsgemäss ein statt rum zu eiern.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das "schnell" und "bequem" definiert jeder anders...


Gut ich bin da etwas robuster. Ich merke schon den Unterschied zwischen dem Mitsubishi L200 PickUP Diesel und dem Mercedes Benz SL500. 
Bei Mercedes fühlt es sich so an als ob du schweben würdest während du beim PickUP den Motor an deinem Ars*h arbeiten spürst


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ok gut aber 105Ps sind für die meisten eher ausreichend aber die Argumente find ich schon sinnvoll.



Mein Alltagsauto hat 444PS.



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hattet ihr, die die jetzt etwas älter sind, die selbe Erfahrung oder hatte mein Vater mit seinen Freunden da nur so en Glück die richtige Person erwischt zu haben.
> Denn allgemein gingen früher Sachen die heute net mehr gehen.
> 
> Grüße



Nein und es ist auch gut so. Mein TÜV-Prüfer ist ziemlich streng aber kein Korinthenkacker und lässt mit sich reden, zum Beispiel wegen Tagfahrlichtes.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das sagen Leute die nicht mehr Leistung gewohnt sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Bestechung ist nie gut, kann für den Prüfer ins Auge gehen und für dich auch. Wenn du die Karre tunen willst, trag halt alles ordnungsgemäss ein statt rum zu eiern.


Gut gewohnt bin ich wirklich nicht mehr PS.

Zum Thema TÜV:

Klar kann das ins Auge gehen aber ich denke ,dass das in den 80,90ern das noch irgendwo in Ordnung ging...vermute ich mal weil einfach damals denkw ich vieles Lockerer genommen wurde...oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2016)

Früher war es deutlich lockerer, da muss man nicht mal in die 80er oder 90er zurück gehen. Da reicht es schon mitte 2000... aber ob das nun damals besser war als heute? Man weiß es nicht... bei vielen Buden die ich auf den Tuningtreffen sehe finde ich den TÜV immer noch zu locker.


----------



## fatlace (19. Juli 2016)

ja früher war auch viel mehr möglich, die gesetzte haben schon gut angezogen.

Mein Prüfer kenne ich schon lange, der lässt auch mit sich reden.
Wen irgendeine Kleinigkeit ist schickt der mich nicht sofort zum umbauen nachhause, um mich danach nochmal antanzen zu lassen.
Als ich zb meine Felgen/Fahrwerk eingetragen habe, hatte ich auch noch Spurplatten drauf, er meinte es wäre zu eng mit den Platten, aber er trägt mir das ohne platten alles ein und ich brauch nicht nochmal ohne Platten wieder kommen.
Naja er weiß aber auch das bei mir immer alles soweit passt, nur bei der Tiefe darf er nich immer so genau gucken
Wen ich was eintragen lasse, ist auch alles immer schön in einem Ordner abgeheftet und die verschiedenen Auflagen die mein Auto dann erfüllen muss, markiere ich meistens vorher, das erspart ihm zeit und mir auch


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Früher war es deutlich lockerer, da muss man nicht mal in die 80er oder 90er zurück gehen. Da reicht es schon mitte 2000... aber ob das nun damals besser war als heute? Man weiß es nicht... bei vielen Buden die ich auf den Tuningtreffen sehe finde ich den TÜV immer noch zu locker.


Was kann den so schlimm sein, dass man sich einen strengeren TÜV wünscht?


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Was kann den so schlimm sein, dass man sich einen strengeren TÜV wünscht?



Schleifende Reifen, irgendwelche Rattenumbauden mit Müll auf dem Dach, viel zu tiefe Karren... usw und manchmal wünschte ich mir einen TÜV für die Optik. Bei manchen Karren bekommt man einfach nur einen Würgereiz...


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Juli 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> ja früher war auch viel mehr möglich, die gesetzte haben schon gut angezogen.
> 
> Mein Prüfer kenne ich schon lange, der lässt auch mit sich reden.
> Wen irgendeine Kleinigkeit ist schickt der mich nicht sofort zum umbauen nachhause, um mich danach nochmal antanzen zu lassen.
> ...


Ja mein Vater bedauert es auch, dass das heute auch so ist obwohl er seine Autos heute mittlerweile in Ruhe lässt.
Aber mein Vadder muss damals schon cool drauf gewesen sein, vorallem wie der damals aussah auf seinem alten Führerschein 



Riverna schrieb:


> Schleifende Reifen, irgendwelche Rattenumbauden mit Müll auf dem Dach, viel zu tiefe Karren... usw und manchmal wünschte ich mir einen TÜV für die Optik. Bei manchen Karren bekommt man einfach nur einen Würgereiz...


Spätestens wenn bei jedem Bordstein die Karosserie schrabbt sollte man aufhören....ja Vorrallem wenn der Reifen schon halb im Auto verschwunden ist finde ich das alles andere als schön


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2016)

Tja, leider gibt es in Deutschland immernoch den 200€ Tüv, wo ausschließlich Papierkram erledigt wird.  Wird sich so schnell auch nichts dran ändern. Deswegen gibt es auch noch die ganzen Bastelbuden, die auf den Schrott gehören.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aha. Steck für 300€ einen Zusatzcontroller in ein Haldex Auto und er macht auf Wunsch auch dauerhaft zu. Für dich gilt einfach nur zuschaltbar -> *******? Du solltest mal mehr unterschiedliche Allradsysteme fahren und nicht einfach nur nachplappern, was andere Leute mit "Ahnung" sagen.
> 
> Ein Argument wie "Haldex ist 3 Sekunden langsamer auf 100" oder "die Ansprechzeit ist mir 2 Sekunden zu lang" oder "die Rundenzeit mit Torsen ist 20 Sekunden besser" oder "Haldex wiegt 300kg mehr"... Aber einfach "zuschaltbar -> *******" ist nicht so dolle. Naja...


Hab ich was von ******** gesagt?
Ich glaube nicht, ich habe nur gesagt was für mich persönlich der grösste Unterschied ist.
Dein restliches dazugedichte kannst du dir gerne sparen.
Komm einfach mal wieder runter von deinem "Nur ich hab Ahnung" Ross.
Tust hier so als wenn du immer alles am besten wüsstest und am besten kannst.
Hab schon öfters Leute wie dich erlebt, die ausserhalb ihres gewohnten Arbeitsumfeldes ziemlich blöd dastanden.

Aber du bist ja auch unser allerbester Rennfahrer und andere Leute mit wesentlich mehr Erfahrung als du, können es trotzdem nicht besser.
Spiel mal weiter deinen eigenen persönlichen Helden, scheint dir ja sehr Spass zu machen.

Achja, was mir persönlich besser gefällt, kann dir doch völlig schnurz sein, weil ich hab ja eh keine Ahnung und bin noch verschiedene Allradsysteme gefahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es nur die Endrohre sind, ist der viel zu mager eingestellt!  Die Heckstoßstange muss um die Endrohre schon ein bischen schwarz werden, sonst taugt das alles nix.



Ich fahre Lambda 0,8, das ist fett genug 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss es im Auto dahinter riechen wenn der Vordermann  Vollgas gibt. Die Autos sind heuzutage viel zu sauber geworden, deswegen  gibt es so viel Heulsusen.



Das tut es bei meinem auf alle Fälle, vorallem wenn die Kats nicht auf Betriebstemperatur sind. 
Dauert halt bis die ~2m vom Motor entfernten Kats heiß werden


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2016)

Ist ja wohl bei jedem Auto so, dass es beim Kaltstart nach Sprit stinkt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl bei jedem Auto so, dass es beim Kaltstart nach Sprit stinkt.


Das sind aber 2 verschiedene Gerüche. Nach dem Kaltstart riecht man den reinen kondensierten Sprit. Bei Überfettung unter Vollast ist der Sprit ja verbrannt nur halt mit zu wenig Luft. Ein kaltes Auto qualmt ja auch nicht heftig schwarz.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich fahre Lambda 0,8, das ist fett genug


Ja 0,8 ist schon ganz gut.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2016)

Jö, das weiß ich. Jedoch schreibt er explizit vom Kaltstart (= Kats nicht auf Betriebstemperatur)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2016)

Die Kats kommen auch nicht auf Betriebstemperatur bei unter 15Grad oder bei Regen, wenn man dann nur Tempomat 80 fährt.
Da ist die Abgastemperatur dann einfach zu gering, bzw bei den Kats kommt keine Hitze mehr an


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Kats kommen auch nicht auf Betriebstemperatur bei unter 15Grad oder bei Regen, wenn man dann nur Tempomat 80 fährt.
> Da ist die Abgastemperatur dann einfach zu gering, bzw bei den Kats kommt keine Hitze mehr an



Da müsste man einen wärmeinsolierten Bypass einbauen um die Kats auf Temperatur zu bringen ^^


----------



## Grozz (20. Juli 2016)

Ohh man ich freu mich wenn ich endlich 18 bin und Auto fahren kann 
Fahrschule ist schon richtig nervig aber was muss das muss 

Mein erstes Auto wird nen Audi A3. Was für einer genau weiß ich noch nicht 
Am liebsten nen 4 Türer aber die sind dann wieder teurer als nen anderer


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Kats kommen auch nicht auf Betriebstemperatur bei unter 15Grad oder bei Regen, *wenn man dann nur Tempomat 80 fährt.*
> Da ist die Abgastemperatur dann einfach zu gering, bzw bei den Kats kommt keine Hitze mehr an



Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## Falk (20. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Link zum quattro im neuen A4?



News: Audi A4 Allroad Quattro 2016: Abschied ohne Reue - Auto bei Motorsport-Total.com, da ist das beschrieben. Scheint aktuell nur bestimmte Varianten zu betreffen, wird aber (da es minimal Sprit sparen soll) vermutlich um sich greifen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

Na toll, alles für den Verbrauch.
Da verbraucht er dann 0,3l weniger und kostet dann bestimmt auch gleich ein paar hundert Euro mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2016)

Was ein Dreck, Raddrehzahlsensor HR defekt. Den Sensor HL hat er vor 6 Jahren schonmal bekommen. Fährt sich echt beschissen ohne ABS. Ohne ABS geht wirklich nur auf Schotter.

...die automatische Stotterbremse bei eingeschlagenen Rädern ist aber ganz lustig.  Hab ich so noch bei keinem anderen Auto gesehen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

Ohne ABS sollte doch keine Problem für dich darstellen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2016)

Ich hasse es ohne ABS auf trockener Straße zu fahren. Gibt unglaublich schnell eckige Reifen. Es gibt halt oft Situationen, wo nur 1 Rad blockiert aber man auch nicht die Bremse so weit zurücknehmen kann das es wieder dreht, weil man dann die Kurve nicht mehr packt. Auf losem Untergrund kein Thema, da kann das Rad ruhig ein bischen blockieren, ohne das es wirklich Schaden nimmt.
Grade an der Hinterachse steht das kurveninnere Rad sofort, wenn man ein bischen flotter fährt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

Hmm, ich bin jahrelang ohne ABS gefahren, aber deine Probleme hatte ich nicht wirklich.
Bevor jetzt kommt, ich wäre damals zu langsam gefahren, dann hätte ich nicht nach einer Saison neue Reifen gebraucht.
Auto war nen Golf GTI 16V mit 215/40 ZR16, glaube waren Dunlop SP9000.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2016)

Wenn man so bremst, dass ABS eingreift, hat man grundsätzlich was falsch gemacht. Meine Meinung...


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2016)

Du bist auch kein Rennfahrer der jede Sekunde auf dem Heim und Rückweg einsacken will... Mensch denk doch mal nach.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2016)

Ja, ich fahre lieber materialschonend...


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2016)

Morgen mach ich mal eine Probefahrt mit einem Impreza 125PS Kombi. Mal sehen ob mir die Leistung reicht... rein von den Daten her verspricht es keinen so großen Unterschied.

1200kg - 90PS - 136nm 
1440kg - 125PS - 186nm 

Wobei ich denke das mein Almera seine Serienleistung gar nicht mehr schafft, denke eher 80PS wenn nicht sogar etwas drunter. Weil der Stuhl hat halt so gar keinen zug mehr.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2016)

Was erwartest Du von 136Nm?


----------



## norse (20. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Morgen mach ich mal eine Probefahrt mit einem Impreza 125PS Kombi. Mal sehen ob mir die Leistung reicht... rein von den Daten her verspricht es keinen so großen Unterschied.
> 
> 1200kg - 90PS - 136nm
> 1440kg - 125PS - 186nm
> ...


Glaub mir, das ist ein unterschied  
ist es ein alter vor 2000er Baujahr oder danach? Die Davor waren doch etwas besser, dank neuer Euronorm verpufft einiges.Ich hatte nen 98er 1.6 Liter 95PS impreza und der ging gefühlt besser als ein 2.0L 160PS. Aber klar, obenrum irgendwann merkst du die mehr PS. aber so für den Alltag war der alte irgendwie ... "sportlicher" 

ich hätte ab Freitag vlt einen 2006er 160 PS impreza zu verkaufen   Steige  um auf 6Zylinder Boxer


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du von 136Nm?



Ähm... du hast schon gelesen das die 136nm bei dem alten Wagen sind? 



norse schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das ist ein unterschied
> ist es ein alter vor 2000er Baujahr oder danach? Die Davor waren doch etwas besser, dank neuer Euronorm verpufft einiges.Ich hatte nen 98er 1.6 Liter 95PS impreza und der ging gefühlt besser als ein 2.0L 160PS. Aber klar, obenrum irgendwann merkst du die mehr PS. aber so für den Alltag war der alte irgendwie ... "sportlicher"
> 
> ich hätte ab Freitag vlt einen 2006er 160 PS impreza zu verkaufen   Steige  um auf 6Zylinder Boxer



Es ist einer ab 2000... NewAge die GC gefallen mir optisch nicht. Denke mal dein 2006er wird mir für den Alltag zu teuer sein  6 Zylinder Subi oder Porsche?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

Der 125PS Impreza ist ok, reisst halt keine Bäume aus, dafür auf Schnee super


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin jahrelang ohne ABS gefahren, aber deine Probleme hatte ich nicht wirklich.
> Bevor jetzt kommt, ich wäre damals zu langsam gefahren, dann hätte ich nicht nach einer Saison neue Reifen gebraucht.
> Auto war nen Golf GTI 16V mit 215/40 ZR16, glaube waren Dunlop SP9000.


Was hat Reifen runter fahren mit schneller Fahrweise zu tun? Immer Beschleunigen und Bremsen rubbelt die Reifen auch in einer Saison runter.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn man so bremst, dass ABS eingreift, hat man grundsätzlich was falsch gemacht. Meine Meinung...


Wenn man immer nur mit der dicken Limousine über die Bahn rollt, dann passiert das auch nicht. Ich glaube nicht das du deinen extra lang 7er auch mal mit 120 über eine Landstraße mit Feldwegcharakter durch die ganzen Löcher scheuchst. Wenn man immer nur gradeaus schnell fährt, hat man irgendwas falsch gemacht. Meine Meinung...


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ähm... du hast schon gelesen das die 136nm bei dem alten Wagen sind?



Jaja, ich habe es schon richtig verstanden. Der Neue hat dann 186Nm.

Du sagtest "der Stuhl hat halt so gar keinen zug mehr", darauf hin meinte ich "was erwartest Du von 136Nm". Darauf war es bezogen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man immer nur mit der dicken Limousine  über die Bahn rollt, dann passiert das auch nicht. Ich glaube nicht das  du deinen extra lang 7er auch *mal mit 120* über eine Landstraße mit *Feldwegcharakter durch die ganzen Löcher scheuchst*. Wenn man immer nur gradeaus schnell fährt, hat man irgendwas falsch gemacht. Meine Meinung...



Ich bin nicht bescheuert sowas zu tun....


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du sagtest "der Stuhl hat halt so gar keinen zug mehr", darauf hin meinte ich "was erwartest Du von 136Nm". Darauf war es bezogen.



Das bezog sich natürlich darauf das er noch weniger Kraft hat als man sowieso schon hat. Der Sunny meiner Freundin (Vorgänger vom Almera mit gleichen Motor) hat gefühlte 20PS mehr... und das obwohl die Schleuder schon an die 300.000 Kilometer auf dem Buckel hat. Dagegen ist der Almera mit seinen 243.000 Kilometer quasi jungfräulich. Aber das Problem wird die extrem eingelaufene Nocke an der Auslassnockenwelle sein. Da fehlt schon ein Stück und der Rest macht keinen "Buckel" sondern ist quasi eckig.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat Reifen runter fahren mit schneller Fahrweise zu tun? Immer Beschleunigen und Bremsen rubbelt die Reifen auch in einer Saison runter.


War klar das sowas kommt, kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass du ohne ABS nicht fahren kannst.
Immer wieder das gleiche blabla von dir.
Alle anderen fahren nicht richtig, aber selber nicht in der Lage sein ein Auto ohne ABS richtig zu bewegen.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das bezog sich natürlich darauf das er noch weniger Kraft hat als man sowieso schon hat. Der Sunny meiner Freundin (Vorgänger vom Almera mit gleichen Motor) hat gefühlte 20PS mehr... und das obwohl die Schleuder schon an die 300.000 Kilometer auf dem Buckel hat. Dagegen ist der Almera mit seinen 243.000 Kilometer quasi jungfräulich. Aber das Problem wird die extrem eingelaufene Nocke an der Auslassnockenwelle sein. Da fehlt schon ein Stück *und der Rest macht keinen "Buckel" sondern ist quasi eckig*.



Das hört sich ja böse an... Wie hast denn das geschafft? Oder ist es eine Schwachstelle?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War klar das sowas kommt, kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass du ohne ABS nicht fahren kannst.
> Immer wieder das gleiche blabla von dir.
> Alle anderen fahren nicht richtig, aber selber nicht in der Lage sein ein Auto ohne ABS richtig zu bewegen.


Wieso nicht richtig bewegen? Bewegen ist kein Problem, nur die Reifen leiden ziemlich heftig. Ist ja kein Rennwagen, wo ich nach 500-600km immer wieder frische Reifen draufmache. Da ist es egal, wenn die mal nen bischen gelitten haben.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

Die Reifen leiden nur, weil du anscheinend nicht richtig fahren kannst.
Generationen über Generationen vor dir sind ohne ABS gefahren und da haben die Reifen auch nicht heftig gelitten.
Aber wenn du jemand bist, bei dem das ABS andauernd arbeiten muss, dann solltest vielleicht mal lernen ein Auto normal zu bewegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2016)

Mit ABS kann man halt deutlich flotter unterwegs sein, ohne das es so auf das Material geht. "Alte" Autos ohne ABS waren ja oft noch nicht in der Lage so flott unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja böse an... Wie hast denn das geschafft? Oder ist es eine Schwachstelle?



Nein das ist normalerweise keine Schwachstelle. Kann dir auch nicht sagen ob das Problem nicht schon beim Vorbesitzer war... weil der hat es mit Ölwechsel nicht so genau genommen. Eventuell kommt es auch vom Gasbetrieb, wobei dann müsste der Sunny von meiner Freundin das gleiche Problem haben. Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung woher das kommt.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2016)

Durchzug ist auch immer eine Definitionsfrage. 

Die einen meinen, dass sie damit im letzten Gang bei 70 auf der Landstraße zügig überholen, die nächsten dass bei 200kmh noch ordentlich Vortrieb herrscht und wieder andere dass man nicht die vollen Beschleunigungsstreifen benötigt. 

Vor allem ersteres könnte der Golf noch, 4 kurze Gänge und 148nm. Müsste der gleiche Motor sein wie in deinem neuen A3 und in Kings Albträumen 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2016)

Der Audi finanziert mir zum Teil nur den Subaru. Hab mich entschieden ihn direkt wieder zu verkaufen... aber bei dem Zustand und dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Aber bisher habe ich noch nicht den perfekten Subaru gefunden... Traumvorstellung wäre 

Impreza GDA (wie mein WRX)
125PS 
Limo oder Kombi 
LPG 
~ max 150.000 Kilometer 
optinal AHK zum Hänger ziehen 

Aber an einem Punkt (meistens die Gasanlage) hängt es dann doch. Oder die Kisten sind mir zu teuer für den Alltag, gebe für einen Alltagswagen ungerne mehr als 2500Euro aus. Da ich sie nie lange habe und meistens mit Verlusten wegen Tuning verkaufe.


----------



## norse (20. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ähm... du hast schon gelesen das die 136nm bei dem alten Wagen sind?
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist einer ab 2000... NewAge die GC gefallen mir optisch nicht. Denke mal dein 2006er wird mir für den Alltag zu teuer sein  6 Zylinder Subi oder Porsche?


wieos zu teuer Oo?
Subi! Outback 3.0


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit ABS kann man halt deutlich flotter unterwegs sein, ohne das es so auf das Material geht. "Alte" Autos ohne ABS waren ja oft noch nicht in der Lage so flott unterwegs zu sein.


Du meinst wohl einfacher und sicherer.
Aber egal.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juli 2016)

norse schrieb:


> wieos zu teuer Oo?
> Subi! Outback 3.0



Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schreiben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit ABS kann man halt deutlich flotter unterwegs sein, ohne das es so auf das Material geht. "Alte" Autos ohne ABS waren ja oft noch nicht in der Lage so flott unterwegs zu sein.



Beim schnellen Fahren sollte man normal nie in den Regelbereich des ABS kommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim schnellen Fahren sollte man normal nie in den Regelbereich des ABS kommen


Wie willst du das denn machen? Wenn eine Unebenheit kommt das Auto wenden und wieder nach hause fahren?  Wenn ich auf Landstraßen schneller unterwegs bin, dann regelt die rechte Seite extrem oft beim Bremsen. Nur weil da nen bischen Dreck liegt und die Straße schlecht ist bremse ich ja nicht gleich wie Opa.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Juli 2016)

Also wenn ich mit 240 für die Autobahn Abfahrt anbremse,  habe ich es noch nicht geschafft,  das Abs eingreifen zu lassen. 

Vielleicht hat er ja Porsche Keramik bremsen vom GT3 RS
an seinem 150 PS A3 verbaut 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2016)

Ich sag ja, er kann nicht fahren.
Wenn das ABS so oft eingreifen muss, dann läuft was verkehrt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2016)

Tja die Sonntagsfahrer werden es halt nie verstehen wie man die Bremse anständig betätigt... 


JaniZz schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit 240 für die Autobahn Abfahrt anbremse,  habe ich es noch nicht geschafft,  das Abs eingreifen zu lassen.


Das ist ja auch der absolute Idealfall zum harten bremsen ohne blockierene Räder. Lenkung gradeaus, top ebene Straße, lange gleichmäßige Bremsung. Bei so einer Bremsung kann so ziemlich jeder hart bremsen, ohne ins ABS zu kommen.

Versuch mal auf einer richtig schön rumpeligen stark gewölbten Landstraße, die rechts ausgebessert ist und wo teilweise Dreck und Schotter liegt in einer Kurve hart zu bremsen, ohne ins ABS zu kommen...


----------



## JaniZz (21. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja die Sonntagsfahrer werden es halt nie verstehen wie man die Bremse anständig betätigt...
> 
> Das ist ja auch der absolute Idealfall zum harten bremsen ohne blockierene Räder. Lenkung gradeaus, top ebene Straße, lange gleichmäßige Bremsung. Bei so einer Bremsung kann so ziemlich jeder hart bremsen, ohne ins ABS zu kommen.
> 
> Versuch mal auf einer richtig schön rumpeligen stark gewölbten Landstraße, die rechts ausgebessert ist und wo teilweise Dreck und Schotter liegt in einer Kurve hart zu bremsen, ohne ins ABS zu kommen...


Na gut Punkt an dich,  aber auf solchen Straßen heize ich nicht. 

Das ist mir dann zu gefährlich,  für mich,  das Auto und die Mitmenschen. 

Wenn ich z.b. Asetto corsa Spiele und die schöne alpenpiste fahre,  schalte ich ABS immer aus. 
Das gibt mir irgendwie mehr Feedback und der Grenzbereich ist leichter zu ertasten.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. Juli 2016)

Und das was Du beschreibst, ist das genaue Gegenteil. Normalerweise liegt ja nun nicht in jeder Kurve Schotter und Dreck rum.
Und wenn doch, frage ich mich, wieviel zu schnell man eigentlich auf ner Landstraße fahren muss, um da hart(?) bremsen zu müssen, um die Kurve zu kriegen? 
Wobei man eigentlich sowieso auch oder gerade als Rennfahrer nicht IN der Kurve stark bremst. Egal ob mit oder ohne ABS. 

So schlecht unsere Straßen teilweise auch sind, aber soooo übel sind die ja nun auch nicht, dass ständig das ABS/ESP/ASR eingreifen muß, auch wenn man nicht StVO-konform unterwegs ist.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja die Sonntagsfahrer werden es halt nie verstehen wie man die Bremse anständig betätigt...



Hallo Herr Sonntagsfahrer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Und das was Du beschreibst, ist das genaue Gegenteil. Normalerweise liegt ja nun nicht in jeder Kurve Schotter und Dreck rum.
> Und wenn doch, frage ich mich, wieviel zu schnell man eigentlich auf ner Landstraße fahren muss, um da hart(?) bremsen zu müssen, um die Kurve zu kriegen?
> Wobei man eigentlich sowieso auch oder gerade als Rennfahrer nicht IN der Kurve stark bremst. Egal ob mit oder ohne ABS.
> 
> So schlecht unsere Straßen teilweise auch sind, aber soooo übel sind die ja nun auch nicht, dass ständig das ABS/ESP/ASR eingreifen muß, auch wenn man nicht StVO-konform unterwegs ist.


Naja ich wohne halt eher aufm Land, da ist nicht alles so penibel 100% sauber und top asphaltiert wie in der Stadt. Da gibts noch viel schlimmere Straßen in Deutschland.
Warum man auf einer schlechten Landstraße schnell fährt? Ganz einfach, da gibts nie Tempolimit, es ist keiner unterwegs und es macht richtig Laune.
Wenn du in eine lange Kurve reinfährst, dann bremst du ja nicht schon am Anfang runter und fährst die ganze Kurve langsam. Das macht 0 Sinn. Oft gibt es auch Kurvenfolgen mit verschiedenen Radien. Vor der Kurvenfolge bremse ich ja nicht schon so weit ab, das ich die langsamste bekomme. Da bremse ich halt dann weiter runter, wenn eine engere Kurve kommt.

Ich bin immer StVO konform unterwegs, immer sicher außerhalb des Punktebereiches. Ich schneide nicht mal einsehbare Kurven, selbst wenn ich ganz alleine bin.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. Juli 2016)

Kein Tempolimit heißt da dann 100km/h. Und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind in Deutschland eigentlich alle Straßenschilder für den miesesten Autofahrer mit der letzten Ronte ausgelegt, so dass man da im Normalfall ganz locker mit der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit durchfahren kann, ohne bremsen zu müssen. Schon gar nicht bis in den ABS-Regelbereich. Wenn da natürlich Schotter und jede Menge Dreck liegt, vielleicht schon, da dürfte man dann aber eher andere Probleme haben.

Ich wohne auch eher ländlich und ein paar wenige Landstraßen ohne Limit haben wir auch, obwohl da fast 90-Grad Kurven sind, aber meist ist es doch wirklich narrensicher ausgeschildert. Da muss garantiert niemand auf der letzten Rille fahren oder rumdriften, damit man irgendwelche Kurven schafft. 

Deinen Nordschleifenvideos nach kannst Du gut fahren, aber so zwischendurch haust Du immer irgendwelche Klopper raus. 
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber solche Prahlerei hast Du doch nicht nötig. Zumal hier auch andere etwas Fahrpraxis haben.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juli 2016)

Am Wochenende schaue ich mir wieder ein Fahrzeug an, nachdem der Subaru Impreza heute nichts war... schaue ich mir am Wochenende einen Lexus GS 300 an. 222PS und der Supra Motor nur ohne Turbolader. Ich steh total auf die Karre, perfekt ist er dank Gasanlage und Rechtslenker.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Am Wochenende schaue ich mir wieder ein Fahrzeug an, nachdem der Subaru Impreza heute nichts war... schaue ich mir am Wochenende einen Lexus GS 300 an. 222PS und der Supra Motor nur ohne Turbolader. Ich steh total auf die Karre, perfekt ist er dank Gasanlage und Rechtslenker.


Aber wehe du kaufst dir ne Supra, dann musst du mich mal fahren lassen.
Obwohl lieber nicht, sonst liege ich meiner Frau damit in den Ohren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Kein Tempolimit heißt da dann 100km/h. Und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind in Deutschland eigentlich alle Straßenschilder für den miesesten Autofahrer mit der letzten Ronte ausgelegt, so dass man da im Normalfall ganz locker mit der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit durchfahren kann, ohne bremsen zu müssen.


Wat?   Da will ich auch mal langfahren! Hier ist außerorts sehr oft 100 und da gehen nur ganz wenige Kurven mit 100. Meistens eher 50-80, wenn man richtig flott unterwegs ist. Der "normalo" Fahrer nimmt die eher mit 30-50.

Wieso prahlen? Ich meinte das es Mist ist ohne ABS zu fahren, da kamen die ganzen Hater und meinen das man ABS niemals braucht und ich nicht fahren kann, weil ich es nutze.  

Aber morgen bau ich den neuen Sensor rein, heute bei der Hitze keinen Nerv drauf gehabt. Dann kann wieder schön gerattert werden.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber wehe du kaufst dir ne Supra, dann musst du mich mal fahren lassen.
> Obwohl lieber nicht, sonst liege ich meiner Frau damit in den Ohren.



Nee Supra wäre für den Alltag unpraktisch. Will was mit 5 Türen und Gasanlage, beides wird man bei einer Supra nicht finden. Aber so ein GS300 wäre schon genital... bestimmt sau gechillt damit morgends zur Arbeit zu fahren. Aber ist halt ein riesen Schiff. Egal...


----------



## Zeiss (21. Juli 2016)

Lexus GS 300 ist doch eine dickere Limousine oder?


----------



## Riverna (21. Juli 2016)

Gegen einen 7ner ist er noch klein. Knapp 4.80 Meter lang.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Juli 2016)

Also die Größe vom 8er.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juli 2016)

In etwa nur deutlich schwächer motorisiert, er hat nur einen 3L R6 mit 222PS. Aber für den Alltag trotzdem ausreichend und erstaunlich leicht mit 1600 Kilo im Vergleich zum Impreza.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Juli 2016)

Jö, passt, würde ich sagen. Hoffentlich wird er was.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2016)

Das ist etwa die Kragenweite wegen der mich schon genug Leute gefragt haben ob das nun wirklich nötig wäre.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juli 2016)

GS300 hatte ich auch nen paar gesehen als ich mal aus Spaß geguckt habe, die waren aber alle schon geritten ohne Ende (250k km+).

Ist das dann der 5-Gang Wandler?
Möchtest du am Motor dann noch was verändern?


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2016)

Nein will da nichts dran verändern, es ist ein Alltagsauto der soll nur fahren ohne zu zicken.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist etwa die Kragenweite wegen der mich schon genug Leute gefragt haben ob das nun wirklich nötig wäre.



Diese "ob das wirklich nötig wäre" geht mir dermaßen auf die Eier. Nein, es ist nicht "wirklich nötig" und ja, ich will es.


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist etwa die Kragenweite wegen der mich schon genug Leute gefragt haben ob das nun wirklich nötig wäre.



Was interessieren mich andere? Ein 300PS Spaß Auto das ich nur 2000 Kilometer dieses Jahr bewegt habe und trotzdem soviel Unterhaltungskosten hat wie 3 Kleinwagen, ist auch nicht nötig. Demnach müssten wir alle 45PS Corsas fahren, reicht immerhin auch völlig aus um an die Arbeit zu fahren. Jedoch gehe ich jeden Tag hart arbeiten um mir eben solche Spässe zu erlauben. 

1200Euro Versicherung würde mich der Lexus kosten, werde ihn mir morgen mal mit meiner Freundin anschauen und wenn alles passt direkt mitnehmen.  Kurzzeitkennzeichen sind schon eingepackt... Freundin ist übrigends extrem begeistert das ich mir Auto Nr. 7 kaufe. Aber der Sunny/Audi und der Almera kommen fort. Eventuell nimmt sie meinen Audi als Alltagswagen, wenn ich ihn ihr schenke kann ich sie damit hoffentlich besänftigen.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> GS300 hatte ich auch nen paar gesehen als ich mal aus Spaß geguckt habe, die waren aber alle schon geritten ohne Ende (250k km+).
> 
> Ist das dann der 5-Gang Wandler?



Es ist jetzt auch kein gepflegtes Topmodell das ich mir ansehe. Aber da ich die Möglichkeiten habe, kann ich da am Ende noch was raus holen. Laufleistung hat er natürlich dank Gasanlage auch schon einiges drauf, sind aber noch keine 180tkm. Es ist auf jedenfall ein automatik. Finde ich bei der größe an Fahrzeug einfach angenehmer.


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2016)

Wir hatten vor pi mal Daumen 10 Jahren mal einen GS300 in der Familie. Einordnen würde ich ihn irgendwo zwischen A4 oder A6. Insgesamt war das Ding super gemütlich, hat aber auch 12 oder 13 Liter Benzeng geschluckt, wenn ich das noch richtig im Hinterstübchen habe.


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2016)

Ich rechne mit ca 15L Gas... klingt natürlich viel. Aber es sind trotzdem "nur" 7Euro pro 100 Kilometer. Zum Vergleich der Subaru braucht 17.28Euro pro 100km. Dank Gas ist ein hoher Spritverbrauch relativ egal... müsste ich das ganze mit Benzin fahren würde ich mir das vermutlich auch noch mal überlegen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2016)

15l Gas ist doch ok für nen 3l R6.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2016)

11,3V auf der Batterie und nichts geht mehr. Normal?


----------



## norse (23. Juli 2016)

Soooooo, jetzt ist es amtlich, ab nächste Woche fahre ich endlich einen Boxer mit Leistung. Nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausbessern ... original Felgen besorgen, Kratzer an den Tür-Zierleisten beseitigen und ein Spiegelblinkerglas tauschen (Ersatzteil bei Subaru 500€   ) Das Ding macht echt Spaß und der Sound  Die Abgasanlage hat auch erstaunlich wenig rost für einen Subaru, sieht besser aus wie im Katalog


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 11,3V auf der Batterie und nichts geht mehr. Normal?


Das ist nen bischen wenig... Wieviel Volt hat die wenn der Anlasser versucht zu drehen?
AGM oder Flüssigkeitsgefüllt?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2016)

Nach dem ersten abgebrochenen Versuch hatte der automatische Starter keinen Bock mehr. Und zu dem Zeitpunkt dachte ich noch die Batterie wäre OK. -> keine Chance beim Starten zu messen.

Flüssig.

Da ich eigentlich nur zum Waschen fahren wollte hängt jetzt erst mal das Ladegrät dran. Wenn sich aber diese Woche nicht ein Steuergerät "verlaufen" hatte wird die Batterie wohl ziemlich hinüber sein. Letztes WE hat der Wagen noch 1500km abgespult, die hätte also voll sein müssen.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Juli 2016)

Würde sagen die Batterie ist Fratze, eine neue sollte rein.

Die 11,3v sind bei "Zündung aus" oder?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2016)

Ist wohl zu befürchten .

Ja.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2016)

Dann auch gleich ne AGM rein machen, die sind *deutlich* robuster.  Ne Tiefentladung stecken die ohne Probleme weg.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann auch gleich ne AGM rein machen, die sind *deutlich* robuster.  Ne Tiefentladung stecken die ohne Probleme weg.


*imhinterkopfnotiert* 

Dann wirds aufjedenfall ne AGM 

Meine jetzige ist so alt wie das Auto (8Jahre) und kann man sogar noch nachfüllen mit Batteriesäure. Aber noch gehts hatte Flüssigkeit nachgefüllt und die mal vollgeladen mal sehen wann se abnickt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2016)

So robust ist eine AGM auch nicht. Bei meinem 1er hab ich auf Kulanz eine neue bekommen, nach 3 Jahren war die schon wieder nahezu hin.
Im meinen E92 ist noch die erste normale drin, in meinem E36 glaube ich die zweite. 
Die normalen Batterien halten mMn deutlich länger.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2016)

Die AGM kommen ja auch serienmäßig nur in Fahrzeugen mit Start/Stop Automatik zum Einsatz. Ergo dort wo die Batterie auch ganz anders belastet wird als eine normale.

Ich denke aber im Moment auch nicht dass die 100% Aufschlag für mich Sinn machen. Was nützt es mir wenn der nächste Besitzer dann noch 5 statt 2 Jahre mit dem Ding fahren kann?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die AGM kommen ja auch serienmäßig nur in Fahrzeugen mit Start/Stop Automatik zum Einsatz. Ergo dort wo die Batterie auch ganz anders belastet wird als eine normale.



Ja, bei meinem 1er wurde die SSA aber eine Woche nach Kauf auscodiert, daran kann es nicht liegen


----------



## orca113 (23. Juli 2016)

Heute Vormittag sprang der 318i Touring meiner Freundin nicht an. Die Kiste ist von 03.06 und hat nun 117000 auf der Uhr. Sie hat ihn mit 90k letztes Jahr geholt. Die letzten Wochen machte die Kiste immer zicken: komische Fehler bzw Warnleuchten die kurz drauf wieder ohne Symptome verschwanden, manchmal startete er einfach nicht, erst nach mehrmaligen startknopf drücken. Zuletzt Anfang der Woche kam die Fehlermeldung Wegfahrsperre bzw elektronisches Lenkrad defekt. Auch die verschwand nach ein paar Minuten. Heute Vormittag dann wieder die Meldung und nix ging mehr. BMW Service kam raus (sehr nett und sehr pfiffig der Herr mit dem Service Auto) der hat erstmal die Wegfahrsperre überbrück und das Lenkrad freigemacht. Anschließend ging der Motor immernoch nicht an. Zuletzt hat er die Batterie gecheckt. Die war Fritte. Wahrscheinlich noch die erste und seit bei etwa 90k hatte sie nur noch 10,3V.

Was glaubt ihr was der 3er in den letzten Wochen alles für ticken gemacht hat und von jetzt auf gleich wieder aufgehört hat.


----------



## Seabound (23. Juli 2016)

Aufem Nürnberg Ring haben sich heute zwei Touris in nem Honda tot gefahren... War schon lang nix mehr passiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So robust ist eine AGM auch nicht. Bei meinem 1er hab ich auf Kulanz eine neue bekommen, nach 3 Jahren war die schon wieder nahezu hin.
> Im meinen E92 ist noch die erste normale drin, in meinem E36 glaube ich die zweite.
> Die normalen Batterien halten mMn deutlich länger.


Dann hast du einfach eine schlechte erwischt. Bei uns halten die AGM ewig. Selbst von 0,1V kann man die ohne Probleme wieder laden.

Grade aufer Rennstrecke sind die normalen Füssigkeitsgefüllten sofort im Eimer, wenn die ganzen Ablagerungen hochgewirbelt werden.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die AGM kommen ja auch serienmäßig nur in Fahrzeugen mit Start/Stop Automatik zum Einsatz.



Nope. Mein 7er hat keine Start/Stop und hat eine AGM drin. Die jetzige habe zwar ich eingebaut, aber die davor war auch eine AGM.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Soooooo, jetzt ist es amtlich, ab nächste Woche fahre ich endlich einen Boxer mit Leistung. Nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausbessern ... original Felgen besorgen, Kratzer an den Tür-Zierleisten beseitigen und ein Spiegelblinkerglas tauschen (Ersatzteil bei Subaru 500€   ) Das Ding macht echt Spaß und der Sound  Die Abgasanlage hat auch erstaunlich wenig rost für einen Subaru, sieht besser aus wie im Katalog



Sieht gut aus. Ihm fehlt aber eindeutig ein Fahrwerk  Hab gestern auch meinen Lexus abgeholt. 400 Kilometer ohne Probleme hinter mich gebracht.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch euch beiden! 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Bild von deinem Kungfu Panda ;D

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## norse (24. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Ihm fehlt aber eindeutig ein Fahrwerk  Hab gestern auch meinen Lexus abgeholt. 400 Kilometer ohne Probleme hinter mich gebracht.


Der bleibt so hoch  hab mir jetzt versch. varianten angesehen und ganz ehrlich ... mir gefällt er so! Muss nur noch ein paar Originale Fehlgen besorgen, die sind am besten an dem Auto ...

Lexus? puh, na dann ... wie kannst du einem Subi nur Fremdgehen!  Wärs wenigstens ein Sabaru ...


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2016)

Hab vorhin zwar Bilder gemacht... aber naja. Von Innen gibt es keine Bilder, weil da ist er ekelhaft dreckig. War auch fast deswegen nicht zu einem Kauf gekommen. Aber das gute Äussere (für das Alter) und der sehr wenige Rost hat dann den Ekel mehr oder weniger unterdrückt. Zum Glück ist ein guter Freund von mir Fahrzeugaufbereiter, der wird sich sicherlich freuen...  Verstehe nicht wie man eine Karre so verdrecken kann...

@Norse

Genau genommen komme ich aus dem Nissanlager, somit bin ich mit Subaru fremd gegangen. Und mit dem Lexus nun Subaru... jetzt habe ich aber die (in meinen Augen) drei besten Marken in meinem Besitz. Bei Nissan meinen 100NX GTi, beim Subi den Impreza und bei Lexus/Toyota einen GS300/Aristo.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2016)

Sind die Scheinwerfer normal so milchig? 
Oder sind die schon total blind?


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2016)

Die sind extrem blind... sieht man sicherlich auch nicht sonderlich viel. Werd die aber aufbereiten... hab das schon bei schlimmeren hinbekommen.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2016)

Gerade eben noch auf dem Handy gefunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So etwas sieht man ja nun nicht alle Tage. Dicht war das gute Stück und hat auch die AU geschafft. Mir wurde aber schon vorher gesagt, dass der Wagen eine neue Abgasanlage bekommt, wenn ich ihn dann auf der Bühne habe. Sehenswert.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2016)

Da hat sich einer Mühe gegeben... zum Glück wurde da nicht gepfuscht.


----------



## s-icon (25. Juli 2016)

Bei mir auch ein Neuzugang, so lässt es sich doch gut in die neue Woche starten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie steht dem Wiesmann das Weiß mal so gar nicht.

Meine Batterie scheint nach dem Aufladen erst einmal recht OK zu sein:
Dach bewegen ohne Motor und anschließendes Starten sind möglich und die Spannung beim Start liegt bei ~10,5V.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2016)

So Montag gibt es die 3. Inspektion + Tüv + Abdeckklappe für Fangzapfen des Heckschlosses.
Falls man sich fragt wie so eine klappe kaputt gehen kann........ungeduldige Frau + schwerer Reisekoffer mit Rollen = Klappe bricht.


----------



## norse (25. Juli 2016)

Na besser als wenner auf die Stoßstange gefallen wäre ... oder was darf man für so ein Teilchen löhnen?
Mein alter geht morgen auch zum TÜV, kompletten Service nochmal machen und dann freut er sich hoffentlich bald über einen neuen Besitzer.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Na besser als wenner auf die Stoßstange gefallen wäre ... *oder was darf man für so ein Teilchen löhnen*?
> Mein alter geht morgen auch zum TÜV, kompletten Service nochmal machen und dann freut er sich hoffentlich bald über einen neuen Besitzer.



Die einzig gute Nachricht, die Abdeckung kostet knapp 8€, die Feder 2,50€.
Beim Einbau müssen sie halt gucken.......für einen 10er in die Kaffeekasse würde ich es die machen lassen......wenn es über Rechnung 30€ + x kosten soll, mache ich es selbst.
Dafür muss hinten die Verkleidung ab, die Feder eingespannt werden.....und die klappe angebracht werden. Ist wohl ne ziemliche Fummelei, aber in 10-20 Minuten gemacht. (wenn man es schon mal gemacht hat, geht es vermutlich noch schneller)


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gerade eben noch auf dem Handy gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kreativ!  Allein für die Kreativität würde ich nur nen geringen Mangel vergeben. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwie steht dem Wiesmann das Weiß mal so gar nicht.
> 
> Meine Batterie scheint nach dem Aufladen erst einmal recht OK zu sein:
> Dach bewegen ohne Motor und anschließendes Starten sind möglich und die Spannung beim Start liegt bei ~10,5V.


Dann würde ich mal eine Ruhestrommessung machen.

Auto zumachen, Haube auf und abschließen.
5 Minuten warten.
Einmal Stromzange auf das Massekabel der Batterie halten und gucken das er nicht mehr als 10A zieht.
Multimeter auf 10ADC Messmodus stellen.
10A Plusanschluss vom Multi mit Krokodilklemme an Fahrzeugmasse befestigen (am besten blankes Stück am Motor und richtig mit der Klemme ein paar Kratzer machen)
Minuspol vom Multi mit Messkabel oben auf den Massepol der Batterie halten und fest drücken.(nicht loslassen und wieder draufsetzen, sonst ist das Multi oder die Sicherung dadrin kaputt!!!)
Massepol der Batterie losschrauben und hochheben.

Messwert <0,02A i.O.
Messwert >0,02A Massepol wieder auflegen und festziehen. Messung in 30 Minuten wiederholen.
Messwert immer noch >0,02A, Messung in 30 Minuten wiederholen.
Messwert immer noch zu hoch -> Fehler suchen in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2016)

Wenn er ein dauerhaftes Ruhestrom Problem hätte wäre er schon zig mal leer gewesen ergo messen unnötig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2016)

Nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Motor güstig steht, dann dreht der Anlasser selbst mit ziemlich platter Batterie noch. Ein Ruhestromproblem merkst du oft erst, wenn der Wagen ein paar Tage gestanden hat. Und wenn es nur im Bereich bis ~300mA sind, dann kann es sein das es der Vielfahrer niemals merkt. Da ist dann nur oft die Batterie verschlissen aber nie tot.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2016)

Ich bin bei weitem kein Vielfahrer und haben den Wagen seit über einem halben Jahr. Zwischenzeitlich stand er auch schon seine zwei Wochen in der Garage, nicht drei Tage und das nach einer Tour die locker eine volle Batterie zur Folge hatte wie jetzt wo er nicht wollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2016)

Und was sagt dir das er das Ruhestromproblem nicht erst seit 3 Tagen hat?  Wow, nicht schlecht eine solche Diagnose ohne Prüfarbeiten.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2016)

Nichts. Aber ein Steuergerät setzt seinen Verbrauch nicht einfach hoch und ich hab nichts Neues verbaut. Wenn es kein Steuergerät ist müsste es eine aufgeriebene Leitung o.ä. sein und da will ich mir den Aufwand bei der Fehlersuche gar nicht vorstellen.

Da ich auf den Wagen nicht angewiesen bin ist die einfachste Form der "Analyse" nun mal einfach zu warten ob das Problem nochmal auftaucht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2016)

Ruhestromverbraucher sind meistens defekte Steuergeräte die nicht mehr abschalten. An zweiter Stelle ist Wassereintritt. 

...wenn man es richtig angeht ist die Diagnose einer aufgescheuerten Leitung recht einfach...  Keine Ahnung warum alle da so eine Angst vor haben. Ich nehme bei Bedarf auch den Hauptleitungssatz auseinander und ersetze den teilweise. Kabel sind immer gut.  Am besten armdick gebündelt in ner S-Klasse.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2016)

Dafür die Leitungen im Auto Kabel zu nennen hätte mein alter Ausbilder dir schon mal eine Standpauke gehalten .
Einfach und Zeitintensiv schließt sich leider nicht aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2016)

Warum sollte man die nicht Kabel nennen? Machen die Hersteller doch auch.

Zeitintensiv finde ich jetzt nicht. Außer man muss nen neuen Kabelsatz von Grund auf bauen. Ohne Wand einfach so frei fliegend in der Werkstatt ist das immer nen bischen schwierig. Aber CAN Bus Kabel mitm Akkuschrauber aufdrehen geht immer gut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2016)

Sagt mal jungs, 

beim 1er F20/F21, wie siehts dort mit Steuerkettenprobleme aus? 

Ich möchte mein A3 evtl wegen dieser verkaufen und mir ein anderes Fahrzeug suchen. 
Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass der 1er auch ne Steuerkette hat. Gibts dort ebenfalls so Probleme mit der Kette und dem Spanner? 
Irgendwelche anderen Macken?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2016)

Warum willst du deinen A3 verkaufen, nur weil der ne Steuerkette hat?  Das ergibt mal 0 Sinn.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass der 1er auch ne Steuerkette hat.



Alle BMW-Motoren haben eine Kette, auch die für die frontgetriebene Fahrzeuge...

Solange kein N47 drin hängt, der vor 09.2013 (also MJ 2013) gebaut wurde, ist alles in Ordnung. Ansonsten hat BMW die Kulanz auf 8 Jahre und 200.000km verlängert.


----------



## Riverna (25. Juli 2016)

Morgen geht es zum TÜV mit dem Lexus... mal sehen was die Herren zu bemängeln haben. Würde ihn ja mit in die Firma nehmen, aber da sind die Prüfer allesamt etwas "komisch" letztens hat ein Prüfer einen Kunden von uns durchfallen lassen weil die Spiegel (welche seit 20 Jahren eingetragen sind) im ein wenig zu klein waren. Und einen weiteren weil das Lenkrad zwar eingetragen war, aber nicht in den Schein übernommen wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die nicht Kabel nennen?


Im Elektro Bereich gilt: Kabel dürfen im Erdreich(oder Wasser) verlegt werden, der Rest sind Leitungen. Und Schrauben werden in der Regel gedreht und nicht gezogen (wobei ich davon ausgehe dass du letzteres auch kennst).
@Riverna: Kommt bei euch der GTÜ? Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck die wollen sich gegen die beiden Großen gerne profilieren indem sie mehr finden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum willst du deinen A3 verkaufen, nur weil der ne Steuerkette hat?  Das ergibt mal 0 Sinn.



Naja das eine Jahr Garantie ist bald vorbei und ich musste schon die Kette wechseln lassen. 
Jetzt nen Monat später, hört er sich richtig eigenartig bei jedem Kaltstart an (nur früh, ansonsten startet er normal). 

Der Motor "stottert" und die Drehzahl schwankt. Auch zieht sich dabei eine Starke Vibration durchs ganze Auto. 
Das ganze dauert ewig bis er sich "normalisiert". Normalerweise ist die Kat-Vorwärmung nur kurz (vllt 10sek) und auch gleichmäßig. 

Ich habe so langsam kein Bock mehr drauf, wenn er bereits in dem einem Jahr wo ich ihn habe so viel Probleme macht mit gerade mal 56k drauf. 

Hab mal ein Video gemacht, musst sehr laut machen damit man es gut hört. 
Der ganze Vorgang ging vor einem Monat innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden, ohne Ruckeln und Schwanken der Drehzahl. 


VID 20160723 084804 - YouTube


----------



## Zeiss (25. Juli 2016)

Was ist das für ein Motor? Kennbuchstaben?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Juli 2016)

1.4er TFSI mit 125 PS.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Riverna: Kommt bei euch der GTÜ? Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck die wollen sich gegen die beiden Großen gerne profilieren indem sie mehr finden.



GTÜ und Dekra. 
Ich fahr heute zu einem Kumpel von mir, der ist Prüfer bei der Dekra. Der ist zwar auch genau aber erfindet nicht irgendwas, wo es keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## norse (26. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Morgen geht es zum TÜV mit dem Lexus... mal sehen was die Herren zu bemängeln haben. Würde ihn ja mit in die Firma nehmen, aber da sind die Prüfer allesamt etwas "komisch" letztens hat ein Prüfer einen Kunden von uns durchfallen lassen weil die Spiegel (welche seit 20 Jahren eingetragen sind) im ein wenig zu klein waren. Und einen weiteren weil das Lenkrad zwar eingetragen war, aber nicht in den Schein übernommen wurde.


Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor - richitg lustig wirds, wenn die Originalteile bemängeln, dass man die doch eintragen lassen muss - passiert einem mit nem Subi öfter.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Juli 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 1.4er TFSI mit 125 PS.



Motorkennung CAXA?
Was wurde denn alles getauscht im Zuge des Kettentauschs?


----------



## fatlace (26. Juli 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor - richitg lustig wirds, wenn die Originalteile bemängeln, dass man die doch eintragen lassen muss - passiert einem mit nem Subi öfter.



da reicht schon irgendein japaner
wurde mal von der polizei mit meinem civic ej9 angehalten, da haben die mich gefragt ob ich den luftfilter, der oem war, eingetragen is
Polizist:"ja der ist aber schon laut"
ich:" ja der auspuff ist auch kaputt"
war aber auch wirklich so, dann hab ivh den auspuff gegen einen wirklich lauten skunk2 ausgetaudcht und wurde nichtmehr angehalten


----------



## norse (26. Juli 2016)

Das stimmt, mit nem EJ9 ist mir das ebenso passiert. Gibts auch ein tollen TV Beitrag zum Thema japsen treffen wo der Polizist nen EJ9 Luftfilter bemängelt ... aber das Ding ist so nunmal Original 

Hab gerade Anruf vomAutohaus bekommen -.- Stoßdämpfer hinten lecken, Spur vorne verstellt - Reifen abgefahren ... ach man, das wird wieder teuer  Dabei will ich den Hobel doch loswerden.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte TÜV bekommen wenn einer der 6 Injektoren von der LPG Anlage undicht wäre. Nun gut hätte schlimmer sein können.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2016)

Fehlt da eine Verneinung?


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte TÜV bekommen wenn einer der 6 Injektoren von der LPG Anlage *nicht* undicht wäre. Nun gut hätte schlimmer sein können.

So sollte es heißen... hätte eventuell nochmal durchgelesen sollen was ich geschrieben habe. 

Heute ist eh nicht mein Tag, hab den Audi abgeholt und in der Halle festgestellt das die Zylinderkopfdichtung kaputt ist. Ich hätte eventuell nachfragen sollen was die Verkäuferin unter "Wasserverlust" genau versteht. 



norse schrieb:


> Das stimmt, mit nem EJ9 ist mir das ebenso passiert. Gibts auch ein tollen TV Beitrag zum Thema japsen treffen wo der Polizist nen EJ9 Luftfilter bemängelt ... aber das Ding ist so nunmal Original
> 
> Hab gerade Anruf vomAutohaus bekommen -.- Stoßdämpfer hinten lecken, Spur vorne verstellt - Reifen abgefahren ... ach man, das wird wieder teuer  Dabei will ich den Hobel doch loswerden.



Mach dich mal schlau ob es für dich nicht interessanter wäre ihn mit diesen Mängeln zu verkaufen. Das sind Reperaturen die viele Leute selber machen und somit gerne den einen oder anderen Euro sparen würde. Hat er überhaupt noch TÜV?


----------



## Zeiss (26. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Heute ist eh nicht mein Tag, hab den Audi abgeholt und in der Halle festgestellt das die Zylinderkopfdichtung kaputt ist. Ich hätte eventuell nachfragen sollen was die Verkäuferin unter "Wasserverlust" genau versteht.



Na super, das heißt ein Ar*** voll Arbeit.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2016)

Ach es hält sich in Grenzen. Kupplung ist auch nicht die beste, mach ich direkt mit. Kann beim Verkauf nicht schaden... brauch den Audi nun dank Lexus nicht mehr und somit will ich natürlich das maximale an Gewinn raus holen.


----------



## norse (27. Juli 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mach dich mal schlau ob es für dich nicht interessanter wäre ihn mit diesen Mängeln zu verkaufen. Das sind Reperaturen die viele Leute selber machen und somit gerne den einen oder anderen Euro sparen würde. Hat er überhaupt noch TÜV?



 Nee das mag ich garnicht ,wenn dann möchte ich ein Auto abgeben, dass vollkommen in Ordnung ist. Dann kann ich besser schlafen 
Jetzt wirds gemacht und gut, auch wenn ich dann vlt weniger letztendlich bekomme aufgrund der Reparaturkosten - für mich persönlich ist es ein besseres Gefühl beim Verkaufen.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe da kein Problem, solange du den Leuten von den Defekten erzählst. Es zu verheimlichen ist natürlich eine ganz andere Geschichte. Aber wenn du besser schlafen kannst, mach es ruhig


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2016)

Kannst dir doch nen Kostenvoranschlag holen und dem potentiellen Käufer die Wahl lassen. Schlecht schlafen musst du nur wenn du es ganz verschweigst.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (27. Juli 2016)

Ich bin der Honk des Monats  23 Liter Super für 115€..

Habe ich doch tatsächlich für 30€ getankt und 5 Schachteln Zigaretten für je 6€ gekauft und per EC-Karte bezahlt. Allerdings scheinbar nur die Zigaretten, ich Depp.

Als die Tage das Schreiben der beaufragten Kanzlei kam, war ich erst verwundert (schon ne Weile her) und als ich dann die Lastschrift über 30€ in meinen Auszügen fand, erleichtert.

Dem Anwalt und der Betreibergesellschaft geschrieben, zurückgelehnt. Und dann stellt sich raus, dass ich den Sprit tatsächlich nicht bezahlt habe.  

Nun kommen noch Gebühren, Auslagen, Anwaltskosten drauf, somit wurden aus den 30€ dann halt 115€. Kann ich ja schon fast froh sein, dass ich nicht vollgetankt habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2016)

Musst auch die Nummernschilder abdecken und ne Mütze aufsetzen wenn du das nächste mal Kippen holst.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Juli 2016)

Alter, es gibt schon kaputt Leute:



> Da meine Sitzwangen schon sehr ausgelutscht sind plane ich vorne ein  paar Lammfellbezüge reinzuwerfen. Hat jemand eine gute Bezugsquelle für  passgenaue Bezüge?
> Sind die Kopfstützen einfach zu entfernen? Es sind belüftete Komfortsitze drin.



Heute im 7er Forum geschrieben worden.......


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2016)

HAHA die guten Lammfelle!  Sieht man in Daimler übermäßig oft. 

Am geisten ist die leuchtene SRS Lampe nach dem aufziehen der Bezüge. Reißen wie die bekloppten die Kopfstützen da raus und das Airbagkabel gleich mit. Also bei jedem Sitz eine neue Kopfstützenführung und eine neue Kopfstütze, weil man die Airbagkabel da nicht löten kann. Das hat sich dann richtig gelohnt.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> HAHA die guten Lammfelle!  Sieht man in Daimler übermäßig oft.



Das war die erste Antwort: Kauf Dir einen Benz 

Ich meine, klar, Mitte der 80er war es ja okay, aber heutzutage????? Die Begründung finde ich für'n Ar***, anstelle zu reparieren, wird es abgedeckt.....


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2016)

Der 7er sollte ja immer eine Alternative zur S-Klasse sein. Dann wird er natürlich auch behandelt wie eine solche.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Heute im 7er Forum geschrieben worden.......



Na beim E32 wäre das doch völlig legitim und fällt unter zeitgenössisches Tuning.


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Alter, es gibt schon kaputt Leute:
> 
> 
> 
> Heute im 7er Forum geschrieben worden.......


Ich hatte schonmal mit nem F10 zu tun, bei dem  man gleich das volle Programme erleben durfte . Passend zu dem Flusenteppich auf allen Sitzen, hatte der Besitzer wohl einen besonderen Fetisch. Das Lenkrad sah nämlich auch aus wie diverse Gerätschaften, die man nur auf oder in dem Nachtschrank manch weiblicher Mitmenschen findet . 

Ich frage mich nur, warum man sowas will ^^.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2016)

Das frage ich mich bei manchen "Kollegen" auch...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2016)

Oh man, im Moment scheint die Hitze alle Autos zu schrotten. Ich habe mitlerweile eine extra Ablage für Auftragstaschen bekommen, weil die ganzen Aufträge mit Motor nicht mehr in mein normales Fach passen. 

Ich glaube ich gehe komplett dazu über nur noch Diagnose zu machen, weil ich mit reparieren eh nicht hinterher komme.  ...und diese Woche mache ich schon die Frühspätschicht. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch schon auf Rallye-Service Tempo für 3 Stunden geschaltet und Arbeit für fast 1 Tag weggemacht. Das schlaucht aber dermaßen, das kann man keinen Tag durchziehen ohne umzukippen.


----------



## dsdenni (28. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Oh man, im Moment scheint die Hitze alle Autos zu schrotten. Ich habe mitlerweile eine extra Ablage für Auftragstaschen bekommen, weil die ganzen Aufträge mit Motor nicht mehr in mein normales Fach passen.
> 
> Ich glaube ich gehe komplett dazu über nur noch Diagnose zu machen, weil ich mit reparieren eh nicht hinterher komme.  ...und diese Woche mache ich schon die Frühspätschicht. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch schon auf Rallye-Service Tempo für 3 Stunden geschaltet und Arbeit für fast 1 Tag weggemacht. Das schlaucht aber dermaßen, das kann man keinen Tag durchziehen ohne umzukippen.


Motorüberhitzung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2016)

Ne, Überhitzung ist ansich kein Problem. Alle möglichen Probleme, nur ist es schon auffällig das es jedes Jahr gehäuft passiert wenn es richtig heiß wird.
Etliche defekte Sensoren(Temperatur, Druck), Kolben mit Loch 2x, Wasserpumpe Lagerschaden, Spannrolle, Starter, Generator, dann die üblichen Kabelsatz Kontaktfehler, geplatzte Ladeluftschläuche, HFM 3x, DPF 2x, Ölkühler undicht, Steuerkette lang und übergesprungen, Hochdruckpumpe...
Hälfte hab ich bestimmt vergessen aber das fasst die Woche bis jetzt ganz gut in Worte. 

Dann kommen halt die üblichen Routine Arbeiten dazu wie Abgasuntersuchung und Wartung. ...hatte diese Woche schon 3x C63 mit großer Wartung...


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2016)

Mein Langer hat gestern einen neuen Laufwerk für den NaviRechner bekommen, inklusive einer 2/2016 Navi-DVD 

Und nun hätte der einen Bremsflüssigkeitwechsel und neue Mikrofilter.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2016)

Na toll, bei mir hat sich heute erstmal nen Stein in der Frontscheibe verewigt.
Da macht man mal Kurzurlaub und 50km vorm Heimathafen schlägst ein.
Hoffe ich kriege diese Woche noch ne neue Scheibe, mal gucken was die morgen sagen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2016)

Unsere "Bastelbuden" laufen allesamt ohne Probleme. 

Lexus fährt sich auch sehr schön, und bin vom Verbrauch sehr überzeugt. Bin nun 400 Kilometer gefahren und habe einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 10.5l (Benzin) und das im Mix mit Stadt/Land/Autobahn. Das heißt die Karre verbraucht kaum mehr als der Almera bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Jimiblu (28. Juli 2016)

Frauchen fuhr heute zur Arbeit, dann auf der Autobahn ging die Motorkontrollleuchte an und der Motor nahm auch kein Gas mehr an und bockte irgendwie. 
Adac sagte es sei entweder was mit der Zündelektronik oder ein Ventil vom Zylinder. Hoffentlich wirds nicht all zu teuer...haben das Auto ja grad mal 2 Monate[emoji30]


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na toll, bei mir hat sich heute erstmal nen Stein in der Frontscheibe verewigt.
> Da macht man mal Kurzurlaub und 50km vorm Heimathafen schlägst ein.
> Hoffe ich kriege diese Woche noch ne neue Scheibe, mal gucken was die morgen sagen.



Naja, passiert halt, halb so schlimm. Warum drängt es so sehr?

Steht bei meinem auch auf dem Programm, aber erst nach dem Urlaub. Dann ist auch dieser blöde Fehler wegen des Betauungssensors weg.



Riverna schrieb:


> Unsere "Bastelbuden" laufen allesamt ohne Probleme.
> 
> Lexus fährt sich auch sehr schön, und bin vom Verbrauch sehr überzeugt. Bin nun 400 Kilometer gefahren und habe einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 10.5l (Benzin) und das im Mix mit Stadt/Land/Autobahn. Das heißt die Karre verbraucht kaum mehr als der Almera bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit.



10,5 Liter, das passt ja, kannst nichts sagen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2016)

Ärgerlich ist das morgen mit dem TÜV es nicht klappt, 4 von 6 Injektoren undicht. Ein Injektor kostet 80Euro...  Und aktuell nicht Lieferbar.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2016)

Undicht heißt, dass sie nicht sauber schliessen? Was für eine Anlage ist drin?


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2016)

Nein das LPG drückt sich zwischen dem Metallventil und der Plastikhülle ins freie. Es ist eine BRC Anlage verbaut.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2016)

Oh, das ist schlecht.

BRC ist eine mit Verdampfer oder?


----------



## Klutten (28. Juli 2016)

Undichte Ventile habe ich bis jetzt noch bei keiner Gasprüfung gehabt ...und dann gleich 4 Stück? Hat da jemand mit Gewalt etwas versucht?


----------



## norse (29. Juli 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Undichte Ventile habe ich bis jetzt noch bei keiner Gasprüfung gehabt ...und dann gleich 4 Stück? Hat da jemand mit Gewalt etwas versucht?


hatten wir mit unseren VWs mit Erdgas schon öfter ... bis hin dazu, dass die Gastanks komplett verrostet waren.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, passiert halt, halb so schlimm. Warum drängt es so sehr?
> 
> Steht bei meinem auch auf dem Programm, aber erst nach dem Urlaub. Dann ist auch dieser blöde Fehler wegen des Betauungssensors weg.


Warum soll ich da lange warten?
Wenn was am Auto kaputt ist, wird es schnellstmöglich repariert.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juli 2016)

Ein Steinschlag kann man auch reparieren lassen, eine neue Scheibe ist da nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich da lange warten?
> Wenn was am Auto kaputt ist, wird es schnellstmöglich repariert.



Naja, mit dem "schnellstmöglich" kann man auch übertreiben.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Steinschlag kann man auch reparieren lassen, eine neue Scheibe ist da nicht zwingend notwendig.



It depends. Kommt drauf an, wo der Treffer ist.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, im direkten Sichtfeld, also Fluchtlinie vom Lenkrad geht es nicht.
Sieht aber meist sch.. aus, finde ich. Wirkt in der Carglass-Werbung irgendwie anders.  Für die Unternehmen ist so eine Reparatur natürlich ein Bombengeschäft. Für die Versicherungen rechnet es sich trotzdem, weil beim Scheibentausch erst recht hemmungslos zugeschlagen wird. Deshalb wird auch meist die SB bei der Reparatur übernommen.

Hatte einmal ne neue Scheibe bekommen, schon Wahnsinn, wie viele Mini-Krater und Kratzer sich so ansammeln, bzw wie klar plötzlich alles ist  Hält nur leider nicht lange.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2016)

So mal gucken ob die Reparatur klappt, sollte zumindest.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So mal gucken ob die Reparatur klappt, sollte zumindest.


Naja, die Scheibe tauschen ist relativ fix gemacht . Nur muss man dann noch einige Stündchen warten, damit der Kleber auch schön fest ist.


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2016)

Hi,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder, war in letzter Zeit eher stiller Mitleser.
Hab mal ne Frage an euch, da hier ja einige sind die Ahnung haben.
Bin letztens mit einem Kumpel gefahren, also er ist bei mir mitgefahren und er meckerte die ganze Zeit, dass ich meine Hand manchmal auf dem Schaltknauf abgelegt habe. Angeblich kann davon das Getriebe kaputt gehen, da Schwingungen vom Getriebe unterdrückt werden oder so hat er das gesagt.
Klar ist auch für mich dass mal den Schaltknauf nicht bewegen sollte, aber er lag die ganze Zeit in einer Position.
Ich will das nicht so richtig glauben, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Zeiss (29. Juli 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Naja, die Scheibe tauschen ist relativ fix gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde das Auto 24h stehen lassen. War bis jetzt kein Problem, dass das Auto so lange nicht bewegt wird und in der Halle einfach stehen bleibt.



Useful schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder, war in letzter Zeit eher stiller Mitleser.
> Hab mal ne Frage an euch, da hier ja einige sind die Ahnung haben.
> ...



Was Dein Kumpel sagt ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Captn (29. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich würde das Auto 24h stehen lassen. War bis jetzt kein Problem, dass das Auto so lange nicht bewegt wird und in der Halle einfach stehen bleibt.



Jo, so haben wir das auch immer gemacht. Da bleibt das Auto halt über Nacht da. Besonders eifrige Kunden wollten das Auto aber auch schon am Abend wieder haben ^^. Da musste der dann aber auch um 6 mit dem Wagen antanzen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juli 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was Dein Kumpel sagt ist Schwachsinn.


Sofern Druck auf dem Knüppel ist, ist es trotzdem nicht gut.


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2016)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Druck ist keiner groß drauf, das war meistens dann wenn man sagen wir mal von einer Ampel aus auf 70 beschleunigt und die Gänge durchschaltet. Habe da meine Hand ohne große Belastung halt drauf gelassen, eben nur sehr sehr leicht.


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Juli 2016)

Gelesen habe ich das auch schon mehrfach, dass das nicht gut sein soll, aber die korrekte Antwort lautet natürlich:
Weil beide Hände ans Lenkrad gehören.


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2016)

Da hast du natürlich recht. 
Es ist aber nur eher dann, wenn ich halt am schalten bin wenn man irgendwo losfährt/beschleunigt.
Beim daher fahren dann ja eher nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder, war in letzter Zeit eher stiller Mitleser.
> Hab mal ne Frage an euch, da hier ja einige sind die Ahnung haben.
> ...



Wenn du eine total ausgelutschte Schaltgabel in Rekordzeit haben willst, dann musst du die Hand drauf lassen.

Man drückt die Schaltgabel immer unbewusst gegen die Schaltmuffe und das Gleitstück schleift mit der Zeit ab.(Schaltgabel steht, Schaltmuffe rotiert) Wenn man ein richtig derbe ausgelutschtes Getriebe hat, dann ist darauf einer rumgerockt, der immer die Hand auf dem Hebel hatte.


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du eine total ausgelutschte Schaltgabel in Rekordzeit haben willst, dann musst du die Hand drauf lassen.
> 
> Man drückt die Schaltgabel immer unbewusst gegen die Schaltmuffe und das Gleitstück schleift mit der Zeit ab.(Schaltgabel steht, Schaltmuffe rotiert) Wenn man ein richtig derbe ausgelutschtes Getriebe hat, dann ist darauf einer rumgerockt, der immer die Hand auf dem Hebel hatte.



Ah jo danke genau das habe ich auch schonmal gelesen in einer Diskussion in einem Forum. 
Dann achte ich einfach darauf es zu lassen. Aber danke für die Erklärung, so kann ich es jetzt auch besser nachvollziehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2016)

Wenn du allerdings einen Wandlerautomat oder DKG hast, dann kann die Hand da ruhig drauf liegen.  Beim normalen Schalter sollte man es auf jeden Fall unterlassen. Außerdem fährt es sich ziemlich kagge mit nur einer Hand am Lenkrad.


----------



## Useful (29. Juli 2016)

Haha das stimmt 
Wie gesagt wars nur dann so wenn ich eben immer am schalten bin usw. aber meistens sind beide Hände natürlich dran.... am Lenkrad


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2016)

norse schrieb:


> hatten wir mit unseren VWs mit Erdgas schon öfter ... bis hin dazu, dass die Gastanks komplett verrostet waren.



Das sind aber zwei unterscheidliche paar Schuhe. Wir reden hier gerade von Einblasventilen einer LPG-Anlage, die es in der Form an den von dir genannten CNG-Anlagen nicht gibt. CNG-Anlagen machen bei allen Herstellern aber mehr oder weniger Probleme. Bei VW bekommen sie die Korrosion unter den Tankbändern und teilweise auch direkt auf der Fläche einfach nicht in den Griff, obwohl die 3-4 Tanks wirklich gut geschützt sind. Ebenfalls deutliche Korrosion gibt es bei den Multiventilen, die auf den Gasflaschen sitzen. Leider müssen solche Teile umgehend erneuert werden, was mit erheblichen Kosten verbunden ist. So lange VW das Material von bis zu 6.000€ übernimmt, geht es ja noch, aber irgendwann ist der Kunde mit seinem alten Auto alleine und zahlt. Undichtigkeiten im Motorraum liegen im Bereich des Druckminderers, der schnell getauscht ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2016)

Mich wundert es das es noch Leute gibt die CNG Autos fahren.  Wir hatten diese Gehhilfen ja auch mal. Absolut untauglich.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Juli 2016)

Glaub, das Einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist eine LPG Anlage, die flüssig einspritzt, also sowas wie Vialle LPi bzw. LPdi.


----------



## norse (1. August 2016)

Danke Klutten für die Info!  WIeder was gelernt 

Och wir sind mit Erdgas zufrieden! Leistung ist OK und der neue Caddy dank Turbo hat endlich auch etwas Drehmoment, ich freu mich drauf! Und bei den laufenden Kosten für das Ding? Nix anderes!


----------



## Iconoclast (1. August 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder, war in letzter Zeit eher stiller Mitleser.
> Hab mal ne Frage an euch, da hier ja einige sind die Ahnung haben.
> ...



5 Things You Should Never Do In A Manual Transmission Vehicle - YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zeiss schrieb:


> Was Dein Kumpel sagt ist Schwachsinn.



Eher nicht. Habe ich in der Fahrschule schon gelernt und jeder Mechaniker, den ich kenne, rät davon ab. Mich hat das auch mal interessiert und hatte die Leute mal gefragt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. August 2016)

Das das kein Schwachsinn ist, erkennt man schon daran, dass es in jedem Handbuch zum Auto drin steht. 
Bei meinem Honda stands drin und auch beim Audi steht es drin, das man die Hand nicht auf dem Schaltknauf lassen soll. 
Auch sagen das alle Mechaniker die ich kenne und generell jeder der mit Autos zutun hat. Klar kann man machen, das Getriebe ist dann aber deutlich schneller im Arsch.


----------



## Zeiss (1. August 2016)

Überlegen wir ganz kurz logisch. Der Schalthebel ist am Fahrzeugboden angeschraubt (ich gehe jetzt von einem Fronttriebler mit quer eingebauten Motor, hier ein Beispiel) und ist lediglich ein Kugelgelenk. Von diesem gehen die Seile/das Gestänge in Richtung Getriebe. Wenn ich nicht gerade am Hebel ziehe, passiert da rein gar nicht, eben solange ich kein Zug auf die Seile ausübe. Das Einzige, was sich hier verschleisst, wenn überhaupt, ist eben dieses Gelenk in der Befestigung, dem Getriebe ist es völlig Banane. Beim Hecktriebler ist es auch nicht anders, der Hebel ist am Boden verschraubt und das Gestänge geht da weg. Solange ich da nicht dran ziehe, sondern meine Hand einfach nur drauf liegt, passiert da rein gar nichts...


----------



## tsd560ti (1. August 2016)

Bleibt die Frage ob du wirklich nur eine Kraft exakt auf die Achse des Hebels ausübst oder dabei nicht ein Stück in eine Richtung drückst/ziehst.


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Und bei den laufenden Kosten für das Ding? Nix anderes!



Was das angeht sind LPG Anlagen deutlich besser, da der Preis pro Liter knapp die Hälfte beträgt. Mit dem Almera bin ich immer mit 5Euro pro 100km/h gefahren (10L Gas im Durchschnitt + 1L Benzin). Beim Lexus wird es denke ich etwas mehr sein, aber da er im Benzinbetrieb nur 2L mehr verbraucht als der Almera, wird er bei Gas vermutlich um die 12L verbrauchen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Überlegen wir ganz kurz logisch. Der Schalthebel ist am Fahrzeugboden angeschraubt (ich gehe jetzt von einem Fronttriebler mit quer eingebauten Motor, hier ein Beispiel) und ist lediglich ein Kugelgelenk. Von diesem gehen die Seile/das Gestänge in Richtung Getriebe. Wenn ich nicht gerade am Hebel ziehe, passiert da rein gar nicht, eben solange ich kein Zug auf die Seile ausübe. Das Einzige, was sich hier verschleisst, wenn überhaupt, ist eben dieses Gelenk in der Befestigung, dem Getriebe ist es völlig Banane. Beim Hecktriebler ist es auch nicht anders, der Hebel ist am Boden verschraubt und das Gestänge geht da weg. Solange ich da nicht dran ziehe, sondern meine Hand einfach nur drauf liegt, passiert da rein gar nichts...



Dann musst du aber mit deiner Hand auch jede Bewegung des Schalthebels absolut synchron mitgehen um nicht dran zu ziehen. Der Schalthebel bewegt sich bei Autos mit weichen Motorlagern ne ganze Menge.

Außerdem kannst du deine Hand gar nicht so genau auf einem schief stehenden Schalthebel ablegen, das der in keine Richtung leicht gezogen wird.


----------



## Useful (1. August 2016)

Okay ich wollte jetzt nicht so eine große Diskussion auslösen 
Ich fand TheBadFrag hat das doch gut erklärt sodass ich mir auch gut was darunter vorstellen konnte, dafür 
Habe es jetzt auch nicht mehr gemacht seitdem ich das nun weiß. Vorher aber auch nur eher selten. Also kaputt wird da nix sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2016)

Ich würde zur Vorsicht aber ein geradverzahntes, sequenzielles Renngetriebe einbauen.  Man kann nie genug Drehmomentreserven haben. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vsTTbB6w1VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HAHA solche geilen Hügel sollte es mal öfter in Deutschland geben.  Geht doch nichts über ein bischen Zeit mit allen 4 Rädern in der Luft.


----------



## Klutten (1. August 2016)

So geil sind solche Verwerfungen durch Wärme auch nicht. Letztes Jahr ist dadurch ein Motorradfahrer auf einer heimischen Autobahn gestorben, weil sein Krad eben mehr dagegen als darüber gefahren ist.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. August 2016)

Der hintere Fahrer bei Sekunde 40 hat aber Glück, dass der erste Wagen nicht scharf abbremst. Sieht lustig aus, aber kann schnell gefährlich werden.


----------



## norse (2. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was das angeht sind LPG Anlagen deutlich besser, da der Preis pro Liter knapp die Hälfte beträgt. Mit dem Almera bin ich immer mit 5Euro pro 100km/h gefahren (10L Gas im Durchschnitt + 1L Benzin). Beim Lexus wird es denke ich etwas mehr sein, aber da er im Benzinbetrieb nur 2L mehr verbraucht als der Almera, wird er bei Gas vermutlich um die 12L verbrauchen.



Meinste?
Erdgas kostet mich knapp 1,05€ pro KG und Verbrauch hat die Kiste von knapp 5,3 KG / 100km. Ohne Wartungskosten was die Ventile etc angeht


----------



## turbosnake (2. August 2016)

LPG ist kein Erdgas.


----------



## norse (2. August 2016)

Haja, darum drehts sich ja gerade ob erdgas oder LPG günstiger is


----------



## Zeiss (2. August 2016)

LPG liegt hier bei derzeit 0,47€.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. August 2016)

Hey Ho Leute, wollte mal fragen wer alles von euch dieses Jahr beim Reisbrennen ist?


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2016)

Was ist Reisbrennen? Sake machen? O_o


----------



## norse (3. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist Reisbrennen? Sake machen? O_o


 muhahahaa   

japsen farhrer treffen - in meinen Augen aber ein eher fragwürdigeres ... sowas wie dieser ... sport1 trackday oder so


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist Reisbrennen? Sake machen? O_o



Reisbrennen ist wenn sich viele Civics an einem Ort versammeln welche total kaputt-getunt sind. Achja, ein bis zwei schicke Autos sind auch da.


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Haja, darum drehts sich ja gerade ob erdgas oder LPG günstiger is



Einen direkten Vergleich ist schwer wenn man nicht zwei die gleichen Fahrzeuge sind. Bei 5.3kg Verbrauch bist du bei ~5.60Euro pro 100 Kilometer. Ich bin mit dem Almera bei 3.60Euro plus 1.19Euro für 1L Benzin. Sprich 4.79Euro. 



norse schrieb:


> japsen farhrer treffen - in meinen Augen aber ein eher fragwürdigeres ... sowas wie dieser ... sport1 trackday oder so



Weil?



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Reisbrennen ist wenn sich viele Civics an einem Ort versammeln welche total kaputt-getunt sind. Achja, ein bis zwei schicke Autos sind auch da.



Seit es keine Kurzzeitkennzeichen mehr gibt, fahren da nicht mehr soviele verbastelte Civics rum und dafür richtige Japaner.


----------



## Seabound (3. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Reisbrennen ist wenn sich viele Civics an einem Ort versammeln welche total kaputt-getunt sind. Achja, ein bis zwei schicke Autos sind auch da.



Ok, ein Treffen also.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2016)

guck dir das an  

Reisbrennen 2014 | Japan Team Augsburg


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Seit es keine Kurzzeitkennzeichen mehr gibt,


Seit wann dass denn nicht mehr?


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> guck dir das an
> 
> Reisbrennen 2014 | Japan Team Augsburg


Alleine für die Castrol Supra, so dass es eine Originale ist, würde sich das lohnen.


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> guck dir das an
> 
> Reisbrennen 2014 | Japan Team Augsburg



Und was genau ist jetzt so witzig? Abgesehen von den 3 oder 4 hässlichen aus der Light Show? Die Mehrheit der Fahrzeuge da sind eigentlich schön, aber das weißt man natürlich nur wenn man schon mal da war.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Seit wann dass denn nicht mehr?



Ok hab das etwas doof ausgedrückt... mittlerweile gibt es das nur noch mit TÜV. Da die ganzen Civic Bastelbuden meistens kein TÜV haben, bekommen diese keine Kurzzeitkennzeichen mehr und das Reisbrennen bleibt von solchen Opferkisten verschont.

Und ja... ich kann Siffics absolut nicht leiden.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2016)

Achso, hat mich schon gewundert.
Wobei das schon länger drin stand, dass das Auto der StVO entsprechen muss.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> guck dir das an
> 
> Reisbrennen 2014 | Japan Team Augsburg



Ich weiß wieso ich hier nicht mehr aktiv bin, danke. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann Riverna, stehe im Infield mit meinem s-chassis


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2016)

Wieso? 
Hast auch schon die Felgenbeleuchtung nachgerüstet und fühlst dich aufm Schlipps getreten?


----------



## dsdenni (3. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> guck dir das an [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Reisbrennen 2014 | Japan Team Augsburg


Hab ehrlich gesagt da nur meiner Meinung nach schöne Autos gesehn


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2016)

Gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Sonst würde es ja auch kein Reisbrennen geben


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2016)

Stimmt... und jeder würde so einen unglaublich aufregenden Audi fahren wie du.

@ErbsenPommes

Wir stehen auch wieder im Infield wie die letzten 2 Jahre auch. Wenn du meinen Subi sehen solltest kannst du mich gerne mal suchen, frag einfach nach dem Besitzer. Irgendjemand von den Jungs wird wissen wo ich rum hänge


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Hast auch schon die Felgenbeleuchtung nachgerüstet und fühlst dich aufm Schlipps getreten?



Weil die 'Show Fahrzeugen' vielleicht 1% der ganzen Maße ausmachen.
Aber ist natürlich klar das man wieder die ganze Tuningszene über einen Kamm schert. 

Ich habe einen anderen Geschmack, aber ich respektiere Leute die ihr Auto selber so umbauen und soviel Zeit/Geld reinstecken, auch wenn's nicht meins ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Stimmt... und jeder würde so einen unglaublich aufregenden Audi fahren wie du.



Die Frage ist immer wie die Umsetzung ist. Man kann auch einen Audi so verhunzen wie es viele Civic Fahrer machen. Macht nur gefühlt keiner (zum Glück). 

Ich finde japanische Autos auch schick (teilweise), aber eben nicht das, was die Leute beim brennen draus machen.  Aber die japanische Tuningszene übertreibt halt leider gern was "optik" Tuning angeht. 
Klar gibts auch paar schicke Projekte dort, aber das ist sicher nicht die Regel, mMn.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. August 2016)

Ich kenne eigentlich mehr Audis die verhunzt wurden, als Civics.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Weil die 'Show Fahrzeugen' vielleicht 1% der ganzen Maße ausmachen.
> Aber ist natürlich klar das man wieder die ganze Tuningszene über einen Kamm schert.
> 
> Ich habe einen anderen Geschmack, aber ich respektiere Leute die ihr Auto selber so umbauen und soviel Zeit/Geld reinstecken, auch wenn's nicht meins ist.


Ich geb dir mal ein "Gefällt mir" .
Solange ein Tuning gut gemacht ist, ist es doch super.
Mir persönlich reichen meist schöne Räder, ne vernünftige Tieferlegung (Reifenoberkante=Kotflügelunterkante) und Embleme entfernen bzw dunkel färben.
Oh, und natürlich der gelben Blinker wechseln.


----------



## Riverna (3. August 2016)

Wie gut das Reisbrennen genau das Gegenteil von deiner Aussage ist, verhunzte Karren sieht man viel häufiger auf irgendwelchen Audi/VW Treffen. Die ballern in ihre 0815 Karre ein Airride Fahrwerk rein um die Karre auf der Straße ab zu legen, dazu gibt es viel zu große und meistens hässliche Felgen... fertig ist das "Tuningobjekt". Klar wer auf diesen "Style" abfährt wird beim Reisbrennen nicht glücklich. Die meisten Karren sehen da aber ganz vernünftig aus, dass wird jeder sagen der schon mal da war und seine Informationen nicht nur aus diversen Foren hat. 

Und die japanische Tuningszene übertreibt gerne mal bei der Optik... soso.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2016)

Ich sag nur Rieger Golf mit 75PS.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2016)

Ist das so ne Art Race Wars wie aus the fast and the furious 1?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist das so ne Art Race Wars wie aus the fast and the furious 1?


Let me google that for you


----------



## Zeiss (4. August 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Ich kenne eigentlich mehr Audis die verhunzt wurden, als Civics.



Das ging mir eben auch durch den Kopf...


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2016)

Gibt von jeder Marke verbastelte tunig autos
Es ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt, man brauch sich nur mal einige Liberty walk umbauten angucken, sieht auch unschön aus wen keine Radhausschalen mehr drin sind, das keder nicht überall richtig verlegt wurde ect.

Kann dieses Marken Nazi gehabe eh sowas von nicht ab, ist aber erstaunlich wie die "Japan" fraktion dann immer auf die "VAG" fraktion mit den gleichen argumenten los geht, nur airride und felgen
Nur mit nem Airride fahrwerk legst du kein auto auf dem boden, da steckt auch viel arbeit drin den wagen so tief zu bekommen

Mir gefällt es meist auch eher wen nur felgen/fahrwerk gemacht sind,
und mehr wert auf die kleinen details gelegt wird, aber das ist nur mein geschmack, soll jeder machen was er will.
Marke ist mir im Prinzip egal, solange das gesamtbild stimmig aussieht und alles gut umgesetzt ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2016)

@Fatlace 

Eben und meine Aussage bezog sich halt darauf, das Reisbrennen nichts weiter als ein Treffen der verbastelteten Karren der japanischen Szene ist. 
Liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, das eben japanische Autos viel weniger kosten und daher gerade bei Jugendlichen oft vertreten ist. Da ist es klar, das schnell verbastelte Tuning-Buden bei rauskommen die man natürlich auch noch auf nem Treffen zeigen muss  

Sicher gibt es auch VW Treffen dieser Art, aber da würde ich genauso wenig hingehen.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Let me google that for you



Danke, dass kannte ich noch nicht. Aber eigentlich müsste es doch "Reis kochen" heißen, oder? Japoner sind doch Reiskocher, oder nicht? Umgangssprachlich mein ich.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2016)

Bei dem einen kommt eine Sättigungsbeilage raus, bei dem anderen Schnaps. Also ist doch klar was Feinde/Fans solcher Autos jeweils als Bezeichnung wählen  .


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2016)

Ok, ich kannte nur die Kocher. Hab das auch nicht negativ gesehen.


----------



## worco (4. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @Fatlace
> 
> Eben und meine Aussage bezog sich halt darauf, das Reisbrennen nichts weiter als ein Treffen der verbastelteten Karren der japanischen Szene ist.
> Liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, das eben japanische Autos viel weniger kosten und daher gerade bei Jugendlichen oft vertreten ist. Da ist es klar, das schnell verbastelte Tuning-Buden bei rauskommen die man natürlich auch noch auf nem Treffen zeigen muss
> ...



So ein Unsinn, die meisten Schrottkarren mit ATU Tuning sind doch alte Gölfe und Polos.

Und too much ist auch absolut relativ, ich gucke mir z.B. gerne mal solche Extremprojekte an.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @Fatlace
> 
> Liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, das eben japanische Autos viel weniger kosten und daher gerade bei Jugendlichen oft vertreten ist.



Daran merkt man, dass du keinerlei Ahnung hast. Schönes Eigentor.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. August 2016)

Ne überhaupt nicht. 
Das Fahranfänger Auto nummer eins ist wohl ein Civic. Hatte ja sogar selbst einen.
Günstig beim Kauf, Wartung, Unterhalt und auch relativ Sicher. 
Kein Schlechtes Auto für diesen Einsatzzweck.
Deutsche Fabrikate sind da ne ganze Ecke teurer.
Wobei natürlich gerade der Golf 4 ebenfalls beliebt bei Fahranfängern ist und ebenso verbastelt wird.

Und da ich auch diversen Hondaforen aktiv war, weiß ich genau das Reisbrennen quasi nen Civic Treff ist, mit ein paar Skylines, Silvias und Subarus dazwischen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

Naja das erste Auto wird bei den meisten wohl immer noch ein Golf sein.
Teurer ist der auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (4. August 2016)

Das bedeutet das Du selber noch nie auf dem Reisbrennen warst? 
Ist doch klar, das Leute aus einem Hondaforum viel mehr auf ihre eigenen Artgenossen achten und dadurch auch der Eindruck entsteht, es seien mehr Civics oder wie auch immer auf dem Reisbrennen, was einfach nicht stimmt.


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2016)

Waschzeit!
Abkuhlung auf Osterreichisch - Fun-Video auf Chilloutzone


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> weiß ich genau das Reisbrennen quasi nen Civic Treff ist, mit ein paar Skylines, Silvias und Subarus dazwischen.



Das stimmt jedoch nicht. Klar gibt es viele Civics, aber es ist nun wirklich nicht so das 80% aus Civics besteht. Letztes Jahr z.B. waren es mindestens genau soviele Mazda RX8 die dort waren. 2014 habe ich z.B. aus Spaß alleine 19 Toyota MR2 gezählt. Klingt erstmal nach wenigen, wenn man aber Bedenkt wie selten man das Fahrzeug aus solchen Events sieht, ist das eine beachtliche Zahl. Es gibt deutlich mehr Skylines, Silvias und Subarus als es den Anschein macht. Es ist sehr ausgeglichen, ob einem die Fahrzeuge nun gefallen oder nicht muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2016)

Der einzige Japaner der mich wirklich reizen würde wäre das RX7 FC Cabrio.


----------



## Seabound (4. August 2016)

Ich finde den Toyota Prius ganz nett.


----------



## turbosnake (4. August 2016)

Ein NSX ist geiler.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

Der alte oder der neue NSX?


----------



## fatlace (4. August 2016)

den neuen wirst du wohl kaum irgendwo sehen
2015 war ne geile lilane celica da, gibt den kompletten umbau thread im hondapower forum
evtl komm ich mit nem kollegen seinen s2000 auch rum.


----------



## Zeiss (4. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der alte oder der neue NSX?



Natürlich der Alte 

Ich werfe mal den MR2 W2 mit einem V6 Umbau in die Runde


----------



## Riverna (4. August 2016)

W2 mit dem 2L Turbo Motor ist deutlich besser, da agiler. Macht Spaß die Karre... wiegt aber zuviel für so ein kleines Auto.


----------



## turbosnake (4. August 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> den neuen wirst du wohl kaum irgendwo sehen


SuperGT, da fährt er mit.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der alte oder der neue NSX?


Beide.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

Ich hab den neuen NSX in ein paar Testvideos gesehen, der soll richtig gut gehen.


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein NSX ist geiler.



Bin ma gespannt, wann der wirklich kommt. Die entwickeln da ja schon ewig dran rum. Hab bisher nur einen NSX im Industriepool aufem Nürnburgring abbrennen sehen.


----------



## fatlace (5. August 2016)

So morgen gehts nach Osnabrück zum Bergrennen, freu mich schon wie verrückt die ganzen alten karren zu sehen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2016)

Da kannst du auch mal ein paar foto`s machen? (ob mit handy, kompakter oder DSLR ist eigentlich egal) Der DI-Amateur-Thread müßte mal wieder etwas gefüttert werden und micht würde interessieren, was da so rum fährt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (6. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber in einem aktuellen Punto sitzen, als in einem alten großen Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och, der schöne Volvo 940. So einen wollte ich auch haben, aber die bekommt man leider nicht mehr - wer will den schon verkaufen 
Fahre daher schon einen "neuzeitlichen" leicht rundlichen V70 Bj. 2003 
Hat auch erst 234000 km runter, sollte also noch ein paar Jahrzehnte laufen (wenns nach mir geht bis in alle Ewigkeit). Rost gibts jedenfalls keinen.

PS: Beim NSX wär mir der Kofferraum zu klein


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da kannst du auch mal ein paar foto`s machen? (ob mit handy, kompakter oder DSLR ist eigentlich egal) Der DI-Amateur-Thread müßte mal wieder etwas gefüttert werden und micht würde interessieren, was da so rum fährt.



48. Osnabrucker ADAC Bergrennen 2015
 - YouTube
47. Osnabrucker ADAC Bergrennen 2014
 - YouTube

Heute fahre ich auch wieder hin.


----------



## Gast20180319 (7. August 2016)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob hier Leute auch zum Reisbrennen fahren ?

Ist ja demnächst


----------



## Anticrist (7. August 2016)

Hallo,

langsam wirds ernst, Ende August, Anfang September kann ich mein Auto abholen.
Welche Chiptuner können die Profis hier empfehlen? 
Bisher genannt wurden racetools und speed-buster.. weiß jemand etwas über die? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2016)

Was willst du überhaupt gemacht haben am Motor?


----------



## Riverna (7. August 2016)

@Addi

Ich werde da sein. Mit 15 Kumpels im Infield.


----------



## Gast20180319 (8. August 2016)

Bin mit ner kleinen Truppe im VIP Bereich...
Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter 😀


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. August 2016)

Hmmm, erstaunlich das Forum geht mal wieder. 

Und die aktuellen Autos vom Osnabrücker Bergrennen, wen es interessiert. Der Truck 
49. Osnabrucker ADAC Bergrennen 2016
 - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2016)

Hoffentlich habe ich bald die Zeit den Lexus noch mal beim TÜV vor zu führen. Will mit dem Ding endlich mal fahren... aber er braucht unbedingt neue Felgen und Tieferlegungsfedern. Und einen etwas lauteren Auspuff... man hört vom 2JZ so gut wie gar nichts. Subaru ist seit gestern abgestimmt, leider nur bis 5500U/Min und 250PS. Ab 5500U/Min habe ich Probleme mit der Zündung, da bläßt er mir den Zündfunken aus. Müssen stärkere Zündspulen und kältere Kerzen mit weniger Diodenabstand rein. Also heißt es gemütlich morgen zum Reisbrennen zu fahren...


----------



## Gast20180319 (11. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habe ich bald die Zeit den Lexus noch mal beim TÜV vor zu führen. Will mit dem Ding endlich mal fahren... aber er braucht unbedingt neue Felgen und Tieferlegungsfedern. Und einen etwas lauteren Auspuff... man hört vom 2JZ so gut wie gar nichts. Subaru ist seit gestern abgestimmt, leider nur bis 5500U/Min und 250PS. Ab 5500U/Min habe ich Probleme mit der Zündung, da bläßt er mir den Zündfunken aus. Müssen stärkere Zündspulen und kältere Kerzen mit weniger Diodenabstand rein. Also heißt es gemütlich morgen zum Reisbrennen zu fahren...



Geil :O

Wenn ich dich sehe spreche ich dich vielleicht mal an hahaha 

Ihr fahrt morgen auch schon alle ? 

Puhh Wir fahren so gegen 12 nochmal einkaufen und dann machen wir uns auf den weg.


----------



## Riverna (11. August 2016)

Wir fahren heute gegen 14Uhr bei uns an der Halle los.


----------



## Zeiss (11. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Müssen stärkere Zündspulen und kältere Kerzen mit weniger *Diodenabstand *rein.



Du meinst Elektrodenabstand 

Kriegen die IGBTs im Steuergerät das mit den stärkeren Zündspulen auf die Reihe?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. August 2016)

Zur Not setzt man halt noch 4 Endstufen dazwischen oder nimmt Spulen mit eingebauten Endstufen. Oder einfach das Steuergerät Wasserkühlen, so wie bei unseren größeren Motoren.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. August 2016)

Eine Luftkühlung wäre doch sicherlich auch einfach zu realisieren, 12 Volt für einen Lüfter zu bekommen sollte im Auto ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## fatlace (11. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habe ich bald die Zeit den Lexus noch mal beim TÜV vor zu führen. Will mit dem Ding endlich mal fahren... aber er braucht unbedingt neue Felgen und Tieferlegungsfedern. Und einen etwas lauteren Auspuff... man hört vom 2JZ so gut wie gar nichts. Subaru ist seit gestern abgestimmt, leider nur bis 5500U/Min und 250PS. Ab 5500U/Min habe ich Probleme mit der Zündung, da bläßt er mir den Zündfunken aus. Müssen stärkere Zündspulen und kältere Kerzen mit weniger Diodenabstand rein. Also heißt es gemütlich morgen zum Reisbrennen zu fahren...



Ein D2 Fahrwerk hattest du verbaut richtig?
finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie gering der ausfederweg bei den fahrwerken ist.

Bergrennen war mega geil, war das erste mal da und nächstes jahr aufjedenfall wieder.
Nur die Parkplätze waren richtig behindert, sind mit kollegen seinen e61 mit 20" felgen hin gefahren.
Parkplätze waren felder, auf dem wir uns auch sofort festgefahren hatten, und das obwohl den ganzen tag sonnenschein war.
würden dann von 6 netten Kollegen rausgeschoben und haben ganz oben geparkt damit wir auch falls es regnet schnell und ohne hilfe raus kommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2016)

Och, ich hatte da kein Problem mich durch das Feld zu wühlen trotz total fertiger Sommerreifen.  Ist halt nur nen bischen Feld am Auto hängen geblieben.   #4WD 

Ich hatte noch einen Parkplatz ziemlich nah an der Strecke erwischt, wo der Boden noch feucht war vom Regen am Vortag.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. August 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> Nur die Parkplätze waren richtig behindert, sind mit kollegen seinen e61 mit 20" felgen hin gefahren.
> Parkplätze waren felder, auf dem wir uns auch sofort festgefahren  hatten, und das obwohl den ganzen tag sonnenschein war.


Daran müß ihr euch gewöhnen. Auch bei rallyes steht man ab und zu mal auf wiesen, feldern oder halb in straßengraben. 
Dein  kumpel sollte wohl aber  etwas gefühl im kupplungs-fuß entwickeln. Dann  sind selbst wahre schlamm-gruben kein unüberwindbares hinderniss. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Och, ich hatte da kein Problem mich durch das Feld zu wühlen trotz total fertiger Sommerreifen.  Ist halt nur nen bischen Feld am Auto hängen geblieben.   #4WD


Man braucht weder mit front- bzw. hecktrieb noch mit allrad wirklich wühlen. Einfach gas und kupplung gefühlvoll betätigen und gut. Mit automatik ist man dann allerdings aufgeschmissen.
Aber ich find den allrad in meinem caddy auch nicht schlecht. Stand zur thüringen-rallye, aus platznot, an einer stelle, wo selbst der x5 neben mir anscheinend nicht hoch wollte. (der fahrer) Da hab ich erstmal gemerkt, was für schräglagen, steigungen und achs-verschränkung das gute stück so mit macht.  Leider hab ich kein bild...


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2016)

Naja wenn es 15° auf einem feuchten Feld berghoch geht und alle Räder gleichmäßig drehen, dann muss man halt mit geschicktem Lenken und gefühlvollem Fuß sich da durch wurschteln.


----------



## Klutten (12. August 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ein D2 Fahrwerk hattest du verbaut richtig?
> finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie gering der ausfederweg bei den fahrwerken ist.



Gleiches kann ich im Endeffekt auch von den Bilstein-Fahrwerken (B16/B18) sagen. Ich habe die ja nun schon oft verbaut, eingestellt und auch eingetragen, aber die Leistung bei den Federwegen erstaunt mich immer wieder. Der Restfederweg bei einem Audi TTRS, RS3 oder Golf VI R beträgt gerade einmal 1cm und trotzdem fahren sich die Fahrwerke bei nahezu offener Einstellung im Alltag mega komfortabel, quasi wie eine große Mittelklasselimousine. Erstaunlich und erfreulich zugleich.


----------



## fatlace (13. August 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gleiches kann ich im Endeffekt auch von den Bilstein-Fahrwerken (B16/B18) sagen. Ich habe die ja nun schon oft verbaut, eingestellt und auch eingetragen, aber die Leistung bei den Federwegen erstaunt mich immer wieder. Der Restfederweg bei einem Audi TTRS, RS3 oder Golf VI R beträgt gerade einmal 1cm und trotzdem fahren sich die Fahrwerke bei nahezu offener Einstellung im Alltag mega komfortabel, quasi wie eine große Mittelklasselimousine. Erstaunlich und erfreulich zugleich.



Genau das meine ich, die D2 Fahrwerke sind auch sehr Weich meiner Meinung nach(grundeinstellung nach Kauf), gefühlt sogar weicher als Bilstein.
Mein KW hat halt Ausgefedert wie ein OEM Fahrwerk, war aber härter als Bilstein ect..


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2016)

Bei meinen Fiesta ST steht im September die erste Inspektion an. Dazu gehört natürlich auch der Ölwechsel.
Da ich bei meinem Ibiza immer das Ölproblem hatte, bin ich da also ein wenig sensibilisiert.

Jetzt bin ich nur am überlegen, welches Öl ich für den ST nehmen soll...?
Meinungen / Empfehlungen dazu (die müssen aber der Ford-Norm entsprechen wg der Garantie)?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2016)

Wenn es von der Norm her geht würde ich das Mobil 1 New Life nehmen. Wird quasi von jedem Hersteller für die Hochleistungsmotoren empfohlen. Gibts super günstig bei Öldepot24, ist nen Laden in Bielefeld hier um die Ecke. Hab ich davon schon 100te Liter dort bestellt.


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2016)

Hab schon bei Mobil1 auf der Homepage gekuckt, allerdings hat mir die Homepage bei der Fahrzeug spezifischen Ölsuche einen Fehler ausgespuckt...


> "Leider konnten wir kein Produkt finden, das Ihren Suchkriterien  entspricht. Bitte kontaktieren Sie das Technical Helpdesk  unter Deutschland - 0800 752 2584, Österreich - 0800 295 245, Schweiz -  0800 561 576 und lassen Sie sich beraten."


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. August 2016)

Welche Norm muss das Öl denn für den Ford haben? Am besten einfach mal ins Handbuch gucken, da steht es drin.


----------



## der_yappi (13. August 2016)

Das sagt das Handbuch:



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2016)

ISt das Auto neu und du hast jetzt die erste Inspektion oder ist es gebraucht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2016)

Was teilweise für ein Drama gemacht wird wegen Öl? 
Einfach das reinhauen was der Hersteller vorgibt und gut.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2016)

Ich weiß noch nicht mal, was für ne Ölsorte und Marke ich drinne habe. Das, was die Werkstatt bei der Inspektion reingekippt hat.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. August 2016)

So, es ist vollbracht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (14. August 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hab schon bei Mobil1 auf der Homepage gekuckt, allerdings hat mir die Homepage bei der Fahrzeug spezifischen Ölsuche einen Fehler ausgespuckt...



Wenn es unbedingt von Mobil sein "muss", dann schau Dich mal nach ​Mobil Super 3000 Formula F 5W-20 um Bsp. MOBIL SUPER 3000 FORMULA F 5W-20 • STAHLGRUBER GmbH - Kataloge online


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das sagt das Handbuch:



Dann kannst du das Mobil 1 eher nicht fahren. Wenn die Castrol empfehlen, dann würde ich das auch nehmen. Castrol Edge ist ja auch kein schlechtes Öl. 

"Castrol EDGE Professional A5 5W-30" Wär in dem Fall dann das Richtige.


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2016)

Welchen sinnvollen Grund gibt es dafür?


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2016)

Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, wenn an das Auto zur Inspektion gibt, wieso man sich dann Gedanken über das Öl macht.
Dafür gibts doch Herstellervorgaben und an die sollte sich ne Vertragswerkstatt normalerweise auch halten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Welchen sinnvollen Grund gibt es dafür?


Wenn man das passende Öl laut Herstellervorgaben fährt, dann sollte in der Regel nichts kaputt gehen?  Man kann natürlich auch Experimente machen und einfach irgendwas drauf kippen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man das passende Öl laut Herstellervorgaben fährt, dann sollte in der Regel nichts kaputt gehen?  Man kann natürlich auch Experimente machen und einfach irgendwas drauf kippen.


Das erklärt immer noch nicht wieso es Castrol sein sollte.

Wo ist der Unterschied von einem SAE 5W-30 von Castrol, Mobil1, Total oder Liqui Moly?


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, wenn an das Auto zur Inspektion gibt, wieso man sich dann Gedanken über das Öl macht.
> Dafür gibts doch Herstellervorgaben und an die sollte sich ne Vertragswerkstatt normalerweise auch halten.



Es geht ja nicht darum, dass die Werkstatt sich an die Vorgaben hält, sondern dass man eigenes Öl mitbringt. Wenn ich die Werkstatt ihr eigenes Öl aufkippen lasse,
bezahle ich für die 8,2 l über 200€. Wenn ich aber zwei 5l Kanister mitbringe, zahle ich ca. 70 €. Ich spare dadurch also 130 € (und habe noch 1,8 l übrig).
Die Werkstatt akzeptiert aber nur Öl, das nach Norm verwendet werden darf. Manche Werkstätten lehnen es wohl sogar ganz ab, dass man Öl mitbringt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das erklärt immer noch nicht wieso es Castrol sein sollte.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied von einem SAE 5W-30 von Castrol, Mobil1, Total oder Liqui Moly?


SAE 5W-30 kann auch frisch abgelassenes Altöl sein. Die Viskosität sagt genau eine Sache aus: Wie dickflüssig das Öl ist.

Wenn du ein wiederaufbereitetes SAE 5W-30 aus dem Baumarkt für 3,99€/50 Liter auf einen Fiesta ST kippst, kann es durchaus sein das er dir bei der ersten Vollgasfahrt platzt.

Genau dafür sind ja die Hersteller- und ACEA Norm da, damit das nicht passiert.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2016)

Grad ma geschaut. Dachte immer, Renault empfiehlt"Elf". Aber nein, die haben mir irgend ne Aral Hightronic Plörre reingekippt. Ist es zu fassen?


----------



## Riverna (14. August 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du meinst Elektrodenabstand



Stimmt natürlich, war noch am schlafen. 



fatlace schrieb:


> Ein D2 Fahrwerk hattest du verbaut richtig?
> finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie gering der ausfederweg bei den fahrwerken ist.



D2 Racing - Street 
Stimmt die Fahrwerke federn unglaublich wenig aus und auch recht wenig ein. Sind aber trotzdem sehr komfortabel. Jedoch mir persönlich an der Hinterachse etwas zu weich... werde da wohl mal andere Federn bei D2 kaufen. 



fatlace schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich, die D2 Fahrwerke sind auch sehr Weich meiner Meinung nach(grundeinstellung nach Kauf)



Sogar etwas zu weich. Man verschenkt ziemlich viel Potenzial von der Tieferlegung, da es ziemlich weit einfedert.

Reisbrennen war mega geil. Ziemlich viele schöne Autos und auch deutlich weniger Civics wie hier mal wieder im Vorfeld behauptet wurde...


----------



## keinnick (14. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grad ma geschaut. Dachte immer, Renault empfiehlt"Elf". Aber nein, die haben mir irgend ne Aral Hightronic Plörre reingekippt. Ist es zu fassen?



Sofern das Öl den Herstellervorgaben entspricht, gibt es doch da kein Problem.


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2016)

"Stoßdämpfer prüfen lassen" tolle Meldung zum Sonntag, vor allem wenn man vor 2 Wochen tüv und Inspektion hatte.
Das einzig gute, google sagt das die Meldung mit stecker ziehen und kontaktsprey zu lösen ist.
......wenn man doch nur eine eigene Hebebühne hätte!


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ISt das Auto neu und du hast jetzt die erste Inspektion oder ist es gebraucht?



Es ist "neu" - war als Vorführwagen grad mal etwas älter als 1/2 Jahr als ich es gekauft hab.
Und mit dem Öl bin ich deswegen so sensibel, weil mein Ibiza vor dem Garantiemäßigen Motortausch immer viel (ca 0.5l pro Tankintervall) Öl verbraucht hat.
Da hat die eine Werkstatt Castrol EDGE empfohlen, die andere Shell Helix Ultra, im Seat-Forum hieß es Mobil 1 New Life etc pp.

Und wenn ich jetzt wg. dem Öl für den Fiesta kucke, wird 5W20 von Ford empfohlen, von vielen Fiesta ST Fahrern aber als schlecht für die Langlebigkeit gebrandmarkt und gesagt man solle ein anderes nehmen, wenn einem sein TöffTöff am Herzen liegt.

Auch kommt der Grund mit den Kosten hinzu. Selber Öl (nach Herstellervorgaben) kaufen und mitbringen kommt günstiger als das Öl das einem die Werkstatt dann berechnet. Da gerade als Beispiel der damalige SEAT-Händler wo ich meinen Ibiza gekauft habe. 1l Castrol Edge für um die 30€, wenn man das Öl so kauft zahlt man so um die 10€ für den Liter.


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. August 2016)

Klar ist es erstmal billiger, wenn du das Öl selber kaufst. Aber dann musst du für gewöhnlich auch das Altöl selber entsorgen. Jedenfalls ist das bei meiner Ford Werkstatt so. 
Bei unserer örtlichen Sammelstelle für Gefahrenstoffe nehmen die auch fast 25,-€ für nen Liter Altöl. Für mich rechnet sich das also nicht.

Mal noch ne Frage nebenher. Woher hast du die 8,2l Ölfüllmenge?

Für gewöhnlich kommen selbst in nen 2.0l 4 Zylinder Motor inkl. Ölfilter nicht mehr wie 4,5l Öl rein. Eher sind es zwischen 3,75l und 4,25l. Ausser man will den komplett bis in den Öleifüllstutzen voll machen.


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2016)

Bis dato habe ich bei KEINER Seat-Werkstatt wo ich damals meinen Ibiza zur Inspektion hatte für das Altöl entsorgen explizit gezahlt.
Und ich denke dass das jetzt beim Fiesta auch nicht anders wird

Die 8l Öl waren von Uwe64, der hat meines Wissens ein größeres Auto als nen Fiesta


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2016)

Also ich würde nie mein Öl mit in die Werkstatt bringen. Das is ja quasi, als ob man ins Restaurant essen geht und seine Getränke selbst mitbringt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. August 2016)

Also Ölwechsel ist bei mir so knapp alle 1,5Jahre, ob das dann nun 50 oder 100€ kostet ist mir im Prinzip egal.
In der gleichen Zeit habe ich locker 2000€ an Benzinkosten, da machen die 50€ Unterschied den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.
Wenn man natürlich sparen will, kann man halt sein Öl selbst besorgen.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2016)

Jo, so isses. Alle 2 Jahre isses bei mir mit dem Wechsel. Ob ich dann 100€ fürs Öl mehr bezahle ist einfach egal.


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2016)

Wenn, wie bei meinem Ibiza damals, ein extrem hoher Ölverbrauch da ist, kuckt man wo man sein Öl zu guten Konditionen bekommt und nicht die Apothekenpreise der Markenwerkstatt zahlt.
Falls das Auto von Intervall zu Intervall keinen nennenswerten Ölverbrauch hat machts auch nicht sooo viel aus. Beim Peugeot 206 damals habe ich mir da auch keinen Kopf gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2016)

Wenn man nicht einen Wankel oder den ersten Motor deines Seats fährt ist Ölverbrauch nun mal kein Thema. Kam bei dem Ibiza überhaupt der Kat noch auf legale Werte wenn da so viel Öl rein gegangen ist?


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht einen Wankel oder den ersten Motor deines Seats fährt ist Ölverbrauch nun mal kein Thema. Kam bei dem Ibiza überhaupt der Kat noch auf legale Werte wenn da so viel Öl rein gegangen ist?



So lange ich den gefahren habe hat es bei keiner HA / AU Probleme oder Beanstandungen gegeben.
Und nach dem Motortausch war das Ölthema sowieso nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kam bei dem Ibiza überhaupt der Kat noch auf legale Werte wenn da so viel Öl rein gegangen ist?



Katalysatoren sind unheimlich leidensfähig.


----------



## Zeiss (14. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was teilweise für ein Drama gemacht wird wegen Öl?
> Einfach das reinhauen was der Hersteller vorgibt und gut.



Naja, wenn es so einfach wäre, würde man sich keine Gedanken drum machen. Es ist aber eben nicht so einfach...



Seabound schrieb:


> Also  ich würde nie mein Öl mit in die Werkstatt bringen. Das is ja quasi,  als ob man ins Restaurant essen geht und seine Getränke selbst  mitbringt.



Nein, ist es nicht.

Aber, dass Ford für einen ST ein 5W*20* Öl vorgibt, finde ich schon mehr als bedenklich. Die ST-Motoren sind ja eher "Hochleistungsmotoren" und dann ein 20er Öl   Wobei, 15,24 m/s bei der Kolbengeschwindkeit geht es eigentlich...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also Ölwechsel ist bei mir so knapp alle 1,5Jahre,  ob das dann nun 50 oder 100€ kostet ist mir im Prinzip egal.
> In der gleichen Zeit habe ich locker 2000€ an Benzinkosten, da machen die 50€ Unterschied den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.
> Wenn man natürlich sparen will, kann man halt sein Öl selbst besorgen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es in der ersten Linie um's Geld geht. Meinen  N73 braucht Öl mit der LL01 Freigabe. Darunter fallen auch die 5W30  Öle. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Maschine dann auch einen ordentlichen  Ölverbrauch hat, wenn man viel Autobahn fährt. Warum? Ziemlich einfach,  die Temperatur. Der N73 läuft insgesamt ziemlich heiß, das Öl wird dann  zu flüssig und wird mit verbrannt. Mit dem 0W40 von Mobil hat man  absolut gar keine Probleme, auch wenn man ständig voll Rotz auf der  Autobahn fährt.


----------



## der_yappi (14. August 2016)

Da Ford Castrol als Hersteller empfiehlt, habe ich mal auf der Homepage gekuckt und werde dann aller Voraussicht auf das Magnatec 5W30 gehen, da ist auch die passende Freigabe dafür da.

Castrol MAGNATEC STOP-START – Fahrzeugmotorenol | Castrol | Castrol MAGNATEC-Reihe – Fahrzeugmotorenol | Castrol | Castrol MAGNATEC Brand | Motorenol - PKW-Produkte | Castrol Deutschland | PKW - Motorenol und Schmierstoffe | Motorenol furs Auto | Castrol – Motorol, Motorenole, vollsynthetisches Ol, Getriebeol und Schmierstoffe


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. August 2016)

Also Öl mitbringen zum sparen klappt doch eh nicht. 
Die Werkstatt berechnet dann einfach die Differenz in Arbeitsleistung  
Auch sehe ich es wie Seabound, ist irgendwie unhöflich. Dann soll man den Ölwechsel auch selber machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2016)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich kommen selbst in nen 2.0l 4 Zylinder Motor inkl. Ölfilter nicht mehr wie 4,5l Öl rein. Eher sind es zwischen 3,75l und 4,25l. Ausser man will den komplett bis in den Öleifüllstutzen voll machen.


Es gibt durchaus 4 Zylinder Motoren die 9 Liter Öl brauchen. So eine Stammtisch Angabe ist quasi immer falsch.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also Öl mitbringen zum sparen klappt doch eh nicht.
> Die Werkstatt berechnet dann einfach die Differenz in Arbeitsleistung
> 
> 
> ...


Die AW Werte für einen Ölwechsel sind immer gleich, egal ob du dein Öl mitbringst. Was sollte daran mehr Arbeit sein ob ich jetzt das Öl auf der Zapfpistole oder aus einem Ölkanister in den Motor kippe? Entsorgungskosten für altes Öl+Filter sind in der Regel 4-10€.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also Öl mitbringen zum sparen klappt doch eh nicht.
> Die Werkstatt berechnet dann einfach die Differenz in Arbeitsleistung



Bei dir vielleicht, bei meinem Händler ist das kein Problem 
Ich zahle keinen Cent mehr, bekomme sogar noch kräftig Rabatt und die Ölentsorgung ist inklu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(letzter Wechsel inkl. Bremsflüssigkeit beim 335i)



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auch sehe ich es wie Seabound, ist irgendwie unhöflich. Dann soll man den Ölwechsel auch selber machen.



Wenn man geschätzt 500% Gewinn mit dem Öl macht, ist es eher ziemlich unverschämt von den Werkstätten sowas den Kunden anzubieten.


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. August 2016)

Richtig, die 8,2 Liter wurden von mir in den Raum geworfen. Woher ich die habe? Von der Rechnung der letzten Inspektion (die mit dem techn. Datenblatt übereinstimmt) für einen A6 3.0 TDI.
Falls die mehr als 10€ für die Entsorgung haben wollen, nehme ich das Altöl wieder mit. Bei amazon gekauftes Öl berechtigt zur kostenlosen Abgabe von Altöl in der gleichen Menge bei ATU.

Man fragt einfach vorher in der Werkstatt nach, ob die ein Problem damit haben. Das Geld für den Ölwechsel (also für die Arbeitsleistung) bekommen sie doch. Ist schließlich ne Werkstatt und kein Ölhändler. 
Ich sag auch bei jedem Check, dass sie mir kein Wischwasser nachfüllen sollen. Ist genauso unverschämt teuer.

Im Moment fahre ich relativ wenig, da kurzer Arbeitsweg. Aber für 30.000 Km brauche ich trotzdem keine 2 Jahre. Ich hatte auch schon Zeiten, da habe ich 30.000 Km in 9 Monaten abgerissen.
Wenn man dann pro Intervall 130€ sparen kann (eigentlich ~150 €, da ja nur 8,2 und keine 10 Liter benötigt werden), dann nehme ich das mit. Bei den derzeitigen Preisen sind das fast 2 Tankfüllungen.


----------



## Zoon (15. August 2016)

Um sich vor den Apothekerpreisen zu schützen mache ich Kleinigkeiten VOR der Inspektion lieber selber, seis Wischblätter wechseln, Reifenluftdruck prüfen, Innenraum besenrein säubern (gehört sich nun mal) und der Wischwasch Wasserbehälter wird bis max. gefüllt.


----------



## Seabound (15. August 2016)

Wenn man sich noch nicht mal das Öl leisten kann, sollte man sich ggf. Gedanken darüber machen, ob man nicht vielleicht doch ein, für den eigenen Geldbeutel, zu teures Auto fährt.


----------



## s-icon (15. August 2016)

Nachdem mir ja hier immer wieder zu einem Japaner geraten wurde, hat mich nun einer optisch überzeugt und ich werde den demnächst mal genauer begutachten
Evtl. bin ich ja bald Honda Fahrer


----------



## tsd560ti (15. August 2016)

Ich fand den Honda Jazz auch recht praktisch, als er mal ausgestellt war. Holst du dir den 1,2er oder 1.4er? 
Bilder von dem NSX wären cool


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn man sich noch nicht mal das Öl leisten kann, sollte man sich ggf. Gedanken darüber machen, ob man nicht vielleicht doch ein, für den eigenen Geldbeutel, zu teures Auto fährt.



Vom Geld ausgeben ist noch niemand reich geworden. 

Mal im Ernst: Deine Eltern haben eine Werkstatt, logisch, dass Du das so siehst. Aber wenn Werkstätten locker das Vierfache je Liter verlangen, brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern, wenn man lieber das Öl selbst mitbringt.
Finde es schon recht dreist, für einen Ölwechsel 150 bis 200 Euro zu nehmen. 

@Uew64le
Echt, das macht ATU? Wie kommt das? 

Aber eigentlich muss ja eh jeder Verkäufer das Altöl in gleicher Menge zurücknehmen. Die ganzen Ebay-Verkäufer sind nur meist fein raus, weil der Versand von Altöl bei den meisten Paketdiensten ausgeschlossen ist  und/oder die meisten Käufer das Zeug eh dort entsorgen, wo sie wechseln.
Würde trotzdem mal gerne das Gesicht sehen, wenn man da vorbeifährt und denen das alte Öl zur Entsorgung vorbeibringt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. August 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Aber wenn Werkstätten locker das Vierfache je Liter verlangen, brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern, wenn man lieber das Öl selbst mitbringt.



Und das ist ja nur das 4-Fache von den Preisen im Netz.
Nun geh mal vom EK-Preis aus


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. August 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Uew64le
> Echt, das macht ATU? Wie kommt das?
> 
> Aber eigentlich muss ja eh jeder Verkäufer das Altöl in gleicher Menge zurücknehmen. Die ganzen Ebay-Verkäufer sind nur meist fein raus, weil der Versand von Altöl bei den meisten Paketdiensten ausgeschlossen ist  und/oder die meisten Käufer das Zeug eh dort entsorgen, wo sie wechseln.
> Würde trotzdem mal gerne das Gesicht sehen, wenn man da vorbeifährt und denen das alte Öl zur Entsorgung vorbeibringt.



Ich habe das mit ATU noch nicht ausprobiert, aber bei amazon steht, dass sie einen Vertrag mit ATU haben. Voraussetzung ist aber, dass man direkt bei amazon kauft. 
Bei anderen Händlern gilt das, was du über ebay geschrieben hast (Öl vorbei bringen oder in einem geeigneten Behältnis auf eigene Kosten einschicken) .
Man sieht das unter dem jeweiligen Angebot. Unterm Preis ist dann ein ATU-Logo und der Link zu den Bedingungen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. August 2016)

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Direkt bei Amazon vermutlich recht teuer. Trotzdem keine schlechte Lösung.
Ich wechsel sowieso in der Werkstatt eines Kumpels, von daher ist die Entsorgung kein Problem.
Habe aber auch schonmal überlegt, den typischen Ebay-Verkäufern einfach ein Paket ohne Absenderangaben mit dem Altöl zu schicken.  Die machen sich das schon sehr einfach.


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2016)

Und wenn der das Paket nicht annnimmt, wovon ich ausgehe, hast du die Soße erst wieder bei dir. Zumal du die Sendung als Gefahrgut deklarieren musst, was natürlich entsprechend kostet.


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. August 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Direkt bei Amazon vermutlich recht teuer.


Im Gegenteil. Da keine Versandkosten anfallen, ziemlich guter Preis. Ich hab für Castrol EDGE Titanium 5W30 beim prime day 34,16€ bezahlt (gab aber leider nur 1 Gebinde)
und ein paar Tage später den regulären Preis von 40,90 €. Darauf fußt je meine Vergleichsrechnung (75 € für 10 L vs. 205€ für 8,2 L bei der Werkstatt).

Das "normale" EDGE wäre sicher noch paar cent billiger gewesen und kostet bei ebay auch meist um die 35 €, wo dann aber eben oft noch Versand und Entsorgung dazu kommen.


----------



## dsdenni (16. August 2016)

Macht es denn sinn immer "das beste" Castrol zu nehmen? Ich bin der Meinung das gutes Öl nicht 60€ kosten muss. Klar sollte man auch keine 5L für 5€ kaufen aber andere Marken (mit entsprechenden Spezifikationen) sind sicher nicht schlechter.


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2016)

Es kommt immer auf das Fahrzeug und den Einsatz an. Bei stark aufgeladenen Motoren oder Hochdrehzahlsaugmotoren die auch mal den "Rennbetrieb" sehen würde ich persönlich immer nur das beste Öl nehmen (Castrol, Mobil 1 oder vergleichbares). In einem "normalen" Fahrzeug das recht normal bewegt wird, kippe ich auch mal billiges Öl rein. Hatte die letzten ~ 15 Jahre damit nie ein Problem. Mit dem Almera bin ich sogar über die Rennstrecke gefahren mit Baumarkt-Öl. Hat er auch gut überstanden...


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Und wenn der das Paket nicht annnimmt, wovon ich ausgehe, hast du die Soße erst wieder bei dir. Zumal du die Sendung als Gefahrgut deklarieren musst, was natürlich entsprechend kostet.




Er wollte das Paket doch ohne Absendeangaben verschicken ;0)


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Macht es denn sinn immer "das beste" Castrol zu nehmen? Ich bin der Meinung das gutes Öl nicht 60€ kosten muss. Klar sollte man auch keine 5L für 5€ kaufen aber andere Marken (mit entsprechenden Spezifikationen) sind sicher nicht schlechter.


Auf den Trecker kann man ruhig das billig Öl kippen. Bei aktuellen Diesel und Benzinern sollte man das eher lassen. Grade bei Dieseln reagiert die Abgasnachbehandlung darauf ziemlich allergisch.

Wozu 200€ über die Lebenszeit an Öl sparen, wenn man dann eine 8000€ Motorreparatur hat? Hat man ja super was gespart!  Am besten gar kein Ölwechsel machen, dann freuen sich die Werkstätten!  Mein Job ist dann gesichert. 

Die Hersteller empfehlen meist eine bestimmte Marke, weil der Ölhersteller mit der Motorenentwicklung zusammen gearbeitet hat und so das beste Öl für den Motor stellen kann. Klar gehen auch andere Marken, solange die entsprechende Spezifikation erfüllt wurde.


----------



## the_leon (16. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf den Trecker kann man ruhig das billig Öl kippen.



Da schütt ich auch keinen billigen Schrott rein


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2016)

Naja wenn es nen Top aktueller ist, dann würde ich das auch nicht machen.  So nen alter Töff Töff Deutz Trecker fährt auch mit Rapsöl im Motor und im Tank. Da misst du den Kolbendurchmesser mitm Bandmaß zur Instandsetzung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da misst du den Kolbendurchmesser mitm Bandmaß zur Instandsetzung.


Aber nur weil der so groß ist, das die üblichen meßwerkzeuge zu klein sind.


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2016)

So 6 neue LPG Injektoren in den Lexus gebaut und schon hat er Mängelfrei TÜV bekommen. Morgen gibt es die erste größere Reise, wir müssen den MR2 vom Kumpel in Jena abholen. Die Kiste wurde von der Rennleitung auf dem Weg zum Reisbrennen aus dem Rennen genommen


----------



## Zeiss (16. August 2016)

Hab es heute doch tatsächlich geschafft ein paar Bilder von meinem Langen zu machen...

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/001.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/002.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/003.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/004.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/007.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/008.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/009.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/010.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/011.jpg

http://760li.mein-bmw-rudel.de/images/201608/012.jpg


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2016)

Hättest den Stuhl wenigstens mal waschen können


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2016)

Die Farbe der Ausstattung......ist Geschmackssache...

Ob es da wohl noch nen Ersatzbezug gibt?


----------



## Zeiss (16. August 2016)

Die Farbe vom Leder kann man auf den Bilder nicht erkennen, die ist goldbraun, kommt aber immer rötlich raus...

Ja, gibt es.

@Riverna: Ja, hast Recht, aber hier regnet es alle zwei Tage und da sieht auch wieder wie Schwein aus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hättest den Stuhl wenigstens mal waschen können



Und die Steinschläge ausbessern


----------



## Zeiss (16. August 2016)

Das sind tote Mücken und sonstiges Getier


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das sind tote Mücken und sonstiges Getier



Habt ihr weiße Mücken


----------



## Zeiss (16. August 2016)

Er hat keine Steinschläge, ist Dreck oder Mücken.


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2016)

Steinschläge sind halt normal. Ich hätte da auch keinerlei Interesse nach jeder Fahrt die Front nach Steinschlägen abzusuchen. Mit so einem Auto fährt man halt nicht mit 80 über die Autobahn.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Steinschläge sind halt normal. Ich hätte da auch keinerlei Interesse nach jeder Fahrt die Front nach Steinschlägen abzusuchen. Mit so einem Auto fährt man halt nicht mit 80 über die Autobahn.



Wenn es danach geht, dann kannst du auch bei 50kmh Steinschläge einfangen. Aber gegen Steinschläge ist man eh nicht sicher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Steinschläge sind halt normal. Ich hätte da auch  keinerlei Interesse nach jeder Fahrt die Front nach Steinschlägen  abzusuchen. Mit so einem Auto fährt man halt nicht mit 80 über die  Autobahn.


Haha so siehts aus. Ich kann ja mal von Vadderns Stoßstange nen Foto machen, sowas sieht man selbst als Kfzler nicht alle Tage. Ich glaub da ist prozentual mehr Steinschlag als Lack drauf. 


MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Habt ihr weiße Mücken


Bei mir muss auch nen Adler oder so auf der Bahn in die Windschutzscheibe gekracht sein, so nen Monster Fleck wie da im Moment drauf ist.  Keine Ahnung was hier so rumfliegt und sonst einen so großen Splatter erzeugen sollte.


----------



## the_leon (16. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja wenn es nen Top aktueller ist, dann würde ich das auch nicht machen.  So nen alter Töff Töff Deutz Trecker fährt auch mit Rapsöl im Motor und im Tank. Da misst du den Kolbendurchmesser mitm Bandmaß zur Instandsetzung.



Alt und Deutz sind eh Synonyme 
Bei den neuen ist die Abgasreinigung genauso wie im Auto nur größer und manchmal komplexer, die freut sich auch 

Gibt dann noch die Höllandischen Maschinen die kein Ad Blue wollen sonder wo es reiht wenn man wasser in den Tank mim blauen Deckel schüttet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei mir muss auch nen Adler oder so auf der Bahn in die Windschutzscheibe gekracht sein, so nen Monster Fleck wie da im Moment drauf ist.  Keine Ahnung was hier so rumfliegt und sonst einen so großen Splatter erzeugen sollte.



Hast du einen Dinosaurier umgefahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2016)

Ich war vorgestern und gestern auch fleißig. 
Einmal den Lack komplett aufbereitet und versiegelt sowie Steinschläge entfernt   

Auf dem 1. Bild ist der neue "Stealth Modus" aktiv  (Lackspiegelung).

Edit: Falls sich jemand wundert, das sind Winterräder, ja ich weiß ^^. Meine Sommerräder kommen nach >5 Monaten Verspätung wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (16. August 2016)

Wie lange hat das gedauert den auf hochglanz zu polieren?



> Auf dem 1. Bild ist der neue "Stealth Modus" aktiv  (Lackspiegelung).


Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das die Lackschicht immer dünner aufgetragen wird zumindest kommt es so rüber weil man auf dem bild viele verzerrungen sehen kann oder teusche ich mich gerade?


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

Klingt ja, als ob dir die Felgen peinlich sind...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat das gedauert den auf hochglanz zu polieren?



Für die Gesamte Aufbereitung etwa 12std. reine Arbeitszeit.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das gefühl das die Lackschicht immer dünner aufgetragen wird zumindest kommt es so rüber weil man auf dem bild viele verzerrungen sehen kann oder teusche ich mich gerade?



Ist normal. Kommt durchs polieren und durch die Lichtverhältnisse etwas stärker rüber.



Seabound schrieb:


> Klingt ja, als ob dir die Felgen peinlich sind...



Nee, bezog sich einzig und alleine auf die Reifen, weil es ja schon ungewöhnlich ist, im August noch Winterräder drauf zu haben


----------



## Riverna (16. August 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht, dann kannst du auch bei 50kmh Steinschläge einfangen. Aber gegen Steinschläge ist man eh nicht sicher.



Kilometer Abstand zum Vordermann halten. Kenne so Leute die fahren mit 80km/h hinter dem LKW her (natürlich mit genügend Abstand) um bloß keinen Steinschlag ab zu bekommen. Ich lass dann die Front lieber alle 2 Jahre neu lackieren und behalte mit die Möglichkeit auch mal 200km/h + fahren zu können.

Hab meinen Almera gerade mal bei Mobile reingesetzt, mal sehen ob und wie schnell er verkauft wird.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2016)

Kauft euch nen weisses Auto, dann sieht man den Steinschlag erst, wenn er bis zu Verzinkung oder auf den Kunststoff geht.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, bezog sich einzig und alleine auf die Reifen, weil es ja schon ungewöhnlich ist, im August noch Winterräder drauf zu haben




Dann schreib doch auch Reifen. Räder sind Felgen. Man spricht ja nicht umsonst von der Rad-Reifen Kombination. Auf das Profil hatte ich nicht geachtet.


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2016)

Reifen sind Reifen, Felgen sind Felgen, Räder sind beides zusammen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Reifen sind Reifen, Felgen sind Felgen, Räder sind beides zusammen.



Genau


----------



## Zoon (17. August 2016)

und genau genommen ist die Felge nur ein Teil des Aluminiumrades wenn es mehrteilig ist, hat sich nur falsch eingebürgert klugscheiss off


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2016)

Super! Dann hätten wir auch das erschöpfend geklärt.


----------



## s-icon (17. August 2016)

Der Alfa Romeo 4C ist verkauft, nun folgen Probefahrten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der Alfa Romeo 4C ist verkauft, nun folgen Probefahrten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hach, ein feines Auto, nur die völlig falsche Farbe.


----------



## s-icon (17. August 2016)

Finde ich auch, Stiere dürfen kein rot tragen. Nur Pferde.


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2016)

So siehts aus.
Warum nicht gleich den Aventador, der hat wenigstens richtige Lambo Türen.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. August 2016)

Ich glube er möchte ein Auto haben mit dem man problemlos etwas weiter  weg fahren kann ohne das man danach rücken probleme hat oder taub ist.


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2016)

Ich glaube kaum, dass der Huracan komfortabler und leiser als der Aventador ist.


----------



## Riverna (17. August 2016)

Heute habe ich die erste weitere Strecke mit dem Lexus hinter mich gebracht, war vom Verbrauch sehr überrascht. Mit 11.5L Gas kommt man ohne Probleme hin und das obwohl ich dauerhaft 140km/h - 160km/h gefahren bin. Somit habe ich gerade mal 1.5L an Mehrverbrauch als beim Almera. Wobei ich diesen immer mit 120km/h - 140km/h bewegt habe.


----------



## der_yappi (17. August 2016)

ICH würde mir nie, auch wenn ich die finanziellen Mittel hätte, einen Lambo kaufen.
Mir gefallen die überhaupt nicht...
Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (17. August 2016)

Mein nächster Traum ist ein Aston Martin Vantage.

Seit dem Audi Lamborghini gekauft hat, haben sie für mich jeglichen Reiz verloren. Die wunderschönen Miura, Countach oder Diablo, das waren noch echte Lamborghini... Alles danach, naja.....


----------



## s-icon (17. August 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ich glube er möchte ein Auto haben mit dem man problemlos etwas weiter  weg fahren kann ohne das man danach rücken probleme hat oder taub ist.


So sieht aus,jedes Auto muss bei mir alltagstauglich sein


der_yappi schrieb:


> ICH würde mir nie, auch wenn ich die finanziellen Mittel hätte, einen Lambo kaufen.
> Mir gefallen die überhaupt nicht...
> Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk



Alternative?



Zeiss schrieb:


> Mein nächster Traum ist ein Aston Martin Vantage.
> 
> Seit dem Audi Lamborghini gekauft hat, haben sie für mich jeglichen Reiz verloren. Die wunderschönen Miura, Countach oder Diablo, das waren noch echte Lamborghini... Alles danach, naja.....



Seitdem Audi Lamborghini übernommen hat ist die Innenraumverarbeitung besser geworden, die Fahrzeuge sind alltagstauglicher geworden und qualitativ besser. 
Einen Countach Anniversary haben wir hier, aber gefahren wird damit nicht. Qualitativ und fahrerisch der letzte Müll.

Auch der AM überzeugt mich nicht. Kann nichts besser, als ein stinknormaler 911er.


----------



## Zeiss (17. August 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Seitdem Audi Lamborghini übernommen hat ist die Innenraumverarbeitung besser geworden, die Fahrzeuge sind alltagstauglicher geworden und qualitativ besser.
> Einen Countach Anniversary haben wir hier, aber gefahren wird damit nicht. Qualitativ und fahrerisch der letzte Müll.



Das mag ja alles sein, nur darum geht es mir nicht.



s-icon schrieb:


> Auch der AM überzeugt mich nicht. Kann nichts besser, als ein stinknormaler 911er.



Naja, Deine Schwerpunkte scheinen wo anders zu liegen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2016)

Alltagstauglichkeit kann durchaus auch bei Sportwagen ein Argument sein. Ich stehe aktuell in der komischen Position meinem Dad einen 328 auszureden. Aber wenn man eh nicht vor hat den möglichen Gewinn jeh zu realisieren hat er gegenüber einem Mondial ausser der etwas schöneren Seitenansicht halt nur Nachteile: Zwei Sitze weniger, weniger Kofferraum und bei dem aktuelle Kandidaten kein H-Kennzeichen(=Einfahrerlaubnis in Innenstädte).

Alternativen zum Lambo: McLaren? Aber ich glaube der wurde auch schon mal getestet/gekauft.


----------



## s-icon (17. August 2016)

Mclaren reizt mich auch, aber da reizt mich der P1...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. August 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mein nächster Traum ist ein Aston Martin Vantage.



Von außen sehr schön, leider ist der Innenraum mMn zum davonlaufen


----------



## dsdenni (18. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Von außen sehr schön, leider ist der Innenraum mMn zum davonlaufen


Finde die um vergleich mit dem älteren garnicht mal so schlecht. Gibt aber bessere, jo


----------



## Zoon (18. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass der Huracan komfortabler und leiser als der Aventador ist.



mit dem passenden Optionen + aktiven Fahrwerk auf Comfort stellen und das Ding fährt so angenehm wie ein Golf. Steckt schließlich auch ein Audi R8 drunter. Wobei lieber Lambo weil der neue Audi R8 gefällt mir nicht so, da sieht sogar der Vorgänger besser aus.


----------



## Zeiss (18. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Von außen sehr schön, leider ist der Innenraum mMn zum davonlaufen



Finde ich gar nicht. Hatte einmal das Vergnügen den Vantage S eines Clubkollegen zu fahren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. August 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Alternative?


Melkus RS 2000? Den hat nicht jeder. 


> Einen Countach Anniversary haben wir hier, aber gefahren wird damit nicht.


Der ärmste hat doch bestimmt schon stand-schäden... 


> Qualitativ und fahrerisch der letzte Müll.


Kann man bestimmt sehen wie man will. Wenn man natürlich auf eine glatt gebügelte motor-charakteristik und jede menge fahrhilfen (quasi stützräder für`s auto) besteht, dann ist das natürlich nix für einen.
Sowas bewegt man zudem nur am wochenende über irgendwelche kurvigen landstraßen damit man mal wieder merkt, was man im alltags-auto alles nicht mehr mit bekommt.  (für alles andere wär er mir zu schade)


----------



## Zeiss (18. August 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kann man bestimmt sehen wie man will. Wenn man natürlich auf eine glatt gebügelte motor-charakteristik und jede menge fahrhilfen (quasi stützräder für`s auto) besteht, dann ist das natürlich nix für einen.
> Sowas bewegt man zudem nur am wochenende über irgendwelche kurvigen landstraßen damit man mal wieder merkt, was man im alltags-auto alles nicht mehr mit bekommt.  (für alles andere wär er mir zu schade)



Genau das. Ich bin mal mit einem BMW 2002tii mitgefahren, völlig krankes Gerät. Und ein Clubkollege hat unter anderem einen Alpina 3.0 CSL (E9), genau sowas. Das war noch echtes Fahren...


----------



## keinnick (18. August 2016)

Ohne Dich angreifen zu wollen, es soll jeder fahren was er will, aber warum fährst Du dann nen 7er (Langversion?)? Das dürfte dann für Dich doch auch recht wenig mit "echtem Fahren" zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## Zeiss (18. August 2016)

Natürlich soll jeder fahren, was er will. 

Zum "echten Fahren" habe ich meinen 8er. Und ja, der 7er ist eine Langversion.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (18. August 2016)

Mein Reisbrennen ist leider nicht so gut verlaufen, war aber dennoch n super geiles Wochenende. 
Mein sr20 dachte sich nämlich aufm Heimweg so;"Wie wäre es mal mit Lagerschaden?" 
Seit Sonntag stand die Dicke also 20km vor Berlin, heute kam sie dann endlich an.


----------



## s-icon (18. August 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kann man bestimmt sehen wie man will. Wenn man natürlich auf eine glatt gebügelte motor-charakteristik und jede menge fahrhilfen (quasi stützräder für`s auto) besteht, dann ist das natürlich nix für einen.
> Sowas bewegt man zudem nur am wochenende über irgendwelche kurvigen landstraßen damit man mal wieder merkt, was man im alltags-auto alles nicht mehr mit bekommt.  (für alles andere wär er mir zu schade)



Der Countach und Kurven? Der hat das weichste und schlechteste Fahrwerk was ich jemals an einem Sportwagen gesehn habe.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2016)

Fahr mal nen alten Camaro oä.


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2016)

Er hat Sportwagen gesagt


----------



## tsd560ti (18. August 2016)

Ein Camaro ist doch ein Sportwagen, verglichen mit den sonstigen Limousinen 
Big boat Cadillac Autocross - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (18. August 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Mein Reisbrennen ist leider nicht so gut verlaufen, war aber dennoch n super geiles Wochenende.
> Mein sr20 dachte sich nämlich aufm Heimweg so;"Wie wäre es mal mit Lagerschaden?"
> Seit Sonntag stand die Dicke also 20km vor Berlin, heute kam sie dann endlich an.



So kann es gehen und ich dachte bei meinem Glück muss ich mit dem Hänger heim fahren. Aber mach dir nichts draus, wir mussten gestern auch noch mal nach Jena die Überreste abholen... 
Wie bekommt man einen Lagerschaden bei einem Blacktop SR20 hin? Bist du mit viel LD gefahren? Oder ungemappt?


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man einen Lagerschaden bei einem Blacktop SR20 hin? Bist du mit viel LD gefahren? Oder ungemappt?



Das fragen mich aktuell viele, Auto lief mit etwas mehr boost, war auf 102 Oktan abgestimmt und halt mit einzellenkat und so n bisschen kältere Kerzen, das standardprogramm halt.  Aber wirklich nicht viieel, hatte vielleicht 230-240ps. 
Glaube es lag eher am Öl und der langen Autobahnfahrt, bin vorher nämlich so 4-5km mit 240 unterwegs gewesen und hab kein Ölkühler an Bord gehabt. Und auch keine Zusatzinstrumente (ja ich weiß, ich bin ein Idiot  ) 
Der schaden selbst bzw das rattern fing erst bei 120km/h an. 

Achja, Öl war 10w-60 drin.


----------



## Zeiss (19. August 2016)

Wo ist das Problem 4-5km mit 240 zu ballern?

Öl passt doch auch...


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. August 2016)

In Japan sind die Fahrzeuge alle auf 180 begrenzt und deshalb wird in der Entwicklung, auch nicht so doll auf Temperaturen geachtet, die bei über 180km/h entstehen. So denke ich zumindest, weil viele mit denen ich jetzt geredet habe, die zum Thema sr20 mehr Ahnung haben als ich, meinten dass man nen zusätzlichen Ölkühler fahren sollte, wenn man häufiger mal mit 200+ unterwegs ist.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2016)

Nein passt halt leider gar nicht, ohne Ölkühler haben die Motoren schnell Hitzeprobleme. Kumpel hatte mit seiner S14a über 200km/h teilweise schon 130°c Öltemperatur. Subaru Motoren sterben z.B. auch bei 200km/h + ohne extra Ölkühler. Ob es aber nun daran wirklich gelegen hat, wird man wohl nie raus finden.


----------



## Zeiss (19. August 2016)

Ahh, okay, das leuchtet ein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. August 2016)

Am Öl hat es nicht nur gelegen, denke ich, außer der Motor kocht wirklich. 
Für ein gutes 60er Öl sind 150-160Grad Öltemperatur nicht wirklich ein Problem.

Ist die Zündung denn stabil oder neigt er zum klopfen ? Sowas zerstört nämlich am ehesten Pleul und Lagerschalen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2016)

Die Temperaturen bei Vollgas auf der Bahn sollten bei weitem nicht so wild sein wie auf ner schönen Bergstraße. Auf der Bahn kommt ja reichlich Kühlluft. Ist der Motor für so ein Öl überhaupt geeignet? Man kann nicht überall unbegrenzt dickes Öl reinkippen.

Bis 140°C sollte absolut kein Problem darstellen für das Öl. 150°C is warm aber je nach Öl und Motor auch noch ok.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (19. August 2016)

Ja das Öl ist für den Motor geeignet, das fahren 90% aller sr20's würde ich schätzen. 
Kühlluft hin oder her, wenn da die Luft auf den Block trifft, wird das Öl ja nicht gleich kühler, ohne Ölkühler wirds nur wärmer. 
Das ist einfach so ein Problem bei den japanischen Motoren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2016)

Hängt die Ölwanne bei dem nicht im Fahrtwind?


----------



## Zeiss (20. August 2016)

Ölwanne hat viel zu wenig Fläche um die Wärme halbwegs vernünftig abgeben zu können.

Wir hatten mal einen Test beim M70 gemacht mit zwei Temperatursensoren. Einer ist in der Ölwanne und der zweite ist in der Steigleitung am Ölfilter (der Weg des Öls zum zweiten Sensor war: Ölwanne --> Ansaugrüssel --> Ölpumpe --> Schlauch --> am Sensor vorbei --> Ölfilter). Die Annahme war, dass der Temperaturunterschied relativ groß ausfallen würde. Es ging darum, was der geeignete Ort für den Sensoreinbau wäre. Tja, nix war's, die Differenz war gerade mal 5-7 Kelvin, also nicht wirklich erwähnenswert...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2016)

Naja es kommt drauf an was es für eine Ölwanne ist. Alu Wannen mit vielen Kühlrippen kühlen schon nicht unerheblich. Ältere Autos haben die Ölkühlung oft nur über die Ölwanne.
Heute sollte aber mitlerweile jedes Auto einen Öl-Wasser-Wärmetauscher haben.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2016)

Du meinst, Aluminiumölwannen sind Placebo? Zumindest im Bezug auf die Öltemperatur?


----------



## Olstyle (21. August 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ölwanne hat viel zu wenig Fläche um die Wärme halbwegs vernünftig abgeben zu können.
> 
> Wir hatten mal einen Test beim M70 gemacht mit zwei Temperatursensoren. Einer ist in der Ölwanne und der zweite ist in der Steigleitung am Ölfilter (der Weg des Öls zum zweiten Sensor war: Ölwanne --> Ansaugrüssel --> Ölpumpe --> Schlauch --> am Sensor vorbei --> Ölfilter). Die Annahme war, dass der Temperaturunterschied relativ groß ausfallen würde. Es ging darum, was der geeignete Ort für den Sensoreinbau wäre. Tja, nix war's, die Differenz war gerade mal 5-7 Kelvin, also nicht wirklich erwähnenswert...


Bei einer Flüssigkeitskühlung ist das Kühlmittel immer im gesamten Kreislauf nahezu gleich warm. Der Kühler sorgt aber für eine Abnahme der absoluten Temperatur. Kennt hier im Forum jeder der eine Wakü hat.

5-7k Differenz im System spricht da eigentlich schon für eine große Kühlwirkung der Wanne (wie groß genau müsste man rechnen können).


----------



## Zeiss (21. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja es kommt drauf an was es für eine Ölwanne  ist. Alu Wannen mit vielen Kühlrippen kühlen schon nicht unerheblich.  Ältere Autos haben die Ölkühlung oft nur über die Ölwanne.



Ist eine Wanne aus Stahlblech geformt, keine Alu mit Kühlrippen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> 5-7k Differenz im System spricht da eigentlich schon für eine große Kühlwirkung der Wanne (wie groß genau müsste man rechnen können).



Kommt auf die Geschwindigkeit an, wir haben es bei >150 getestet. In der Stadt wird die Differenz wesentlich kleiner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Du meinst, Aluminiumölwannen sind Placebo? Zumindest im Bezug auf die Öltemperatur?


Richtig lesen!  




Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei einer Flüssigkeitskühlung ist das Kühlmittel  immer im gesamten Kreislauf nahezu gleich warm. Der Kühler sorgt aber  für eine Abnahme der absoluten Temperatur. Kennt hier im Forum jeder der  eine Wakü hat.
> 
> 5-7k Differenz im System spricht da eigentlich schon für eine große  Kühlwirkung der Wanne (wie groß genau müsste man rechnen  können).


So ist es.  Auch die Rückflusstemperatur des Kühlwassers aus dem Kühler ist noch sehr hoch. Auch bei 0°C Außentemperatur kommt das Kühlmittel noch mit über 80°C aus dem Kühler zurück.


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2016)

Durch den Längst eingebauten Motor hat der SR20DET Blacktop Hitzeprobleme beim 4ten Zylinder. Nicht nur das Öl ist dort ein Problem sondern auch die unglaubliche Abwärme vom Turbolader und dir direkt dahinter sitzende Spritzwand machen dem hintersten Zylinderprobleme. Das selbe Problem hat der CA18DET aus dem Vorgänger S13 auch schon gehabt. Dazu verbaut Nissan bei beiden Motoren zu empfindliche Lagerschalen (wobei die vom SR20 deutlich besser sind). Das alles zusammen mit einer recht hohen Geschwindigkeit ohne seperate Ölkühlung macht den Lagerschaden überhaupt erst möglich. Soweit mir bekannt ist, verfügt der SR20DET Blacktop (der Redtop erst recht nicht) über kein Öl-Wasser Wärmetauscher.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2016)

Erinnert mich an die Probleme beim 20V im Audi 90.
Da ist der letzte Zylinder vor der Spritzwand  auch deutlich höher belastet.
Da haben sehr viele nen Ölkühler nachgerüstet. 
Selbst bei meinen 10Vs die ich hatte, wurde bei langen Fahrten über 200 das Öl gerne mal 140 Grad heiss.


----------



## fatlace (21. August 2016)

Haben die N54 bei BMW auch teilweise.
da verbauen viele die verkleidung vom M3, dann ist der letzte zylinder nicht so doll abgedeckt und kriegt nicht ao viel hitze ab.


----------



## Riverna (21. August 2016)

Subaru hat auch am meisten Probleme am dritten Zylinder (Turbo sitzt direkt daneben). Denke das Problem wird jeder Hersteller mehr oder weniger haben. Japanische Fahrzeuge sind halt einfach nicht für 180km/h + gebaut, selbst wenn sie für den europäischen Markt sind. Wenn die Basis aus Japan kommt, hat man unabgestimmt und ohne zusätzliche Kühler immer Probleme. Ich weiß nicht ob sich noch einer an meinen roten Nissan 100NX GTi mit dem SR20VE Motor aus Japan erinnern kann. Der hatte im Stand bei 15°c Aussentemperatur schon 115°c Öltemperatur. Erst ein zusätzlicher Ölkühler hat da Abhilfe geschafft. Bei 160km/h hatte ich nach 10Min schon 140°c Öltemperatur. Mein grauer 100NX GTi mit dem serienmässigen SR20DE hatte beim normalen Fahren auch 110°c und bei Bergpassagen gerne mal 130°c. Denke ein paar Runden Nordschleife bei hohen Temperaturen hätte er auch nicht überlebt. 

PS: Mein Nissan Almera habe ich heute abgegeben... meine Verlobte fährt ihn nun. Der Sunny hat leider seit gestern einen Lagerschaden... gut bei 298tkm auf einem 1.6L Motor mit Gasanlage darf das gerne mal passieren. Freut mich sogar irgendwie das der Almera doch noch weiter bei uns bleibt. War/ist kein schlechtes Auto


----------



## Dustin91 (22. August 2016)

Ich schaue ab und zu mal gerne Videos von JP an und mit dem RS3 hat er sich wirklich selbst übertroffen.
Der Sound ist einfach nur geil 

JP Performance - Porsche GT3 RS | Armytrix - YouTube


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. August 2016)

Jetzt auch endlich mit Sommerrädern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich schaue ab und zu mal gerne Videos von JP an und mit dem RS3 hat er sich wirklich selbst übertroffen.
> Der Sound ist einfach nur geil
> 
> JP Performance - Porsche GT3 RS | Armytrix - YouTube



Wieso hat er sich da mit dem Sound übertroffen? Er hat eine fertige Performance AGA eingebaut und das wars? Er selber hat da doch nix dran verändert..


----------



## Dustin91 (22. August 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wieso hat er sich da mit dem Sound übertroffen? Er hat eine fertige Performance AGA eingebaut und das wars? Er selber hat da doch nix dran verändert..



Ja, ich meinte damit, dass das das bisher geilste Auto ist, welches er mit Sound vorgestellt hat.
Ist mir auch klar, dass die AGA von Armytrix ist und er nur reingeschraubt hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. August 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Wieso hat er sich da mit dem Sound übertroffen? Er hat eine fertige Performance AGA eingebaut und das wars? Er selber hat da doch nix dran verändert..


LoL nen Klappenauspuff drunter bauen kann mein Azubi auch.  Kostet bestimmt weniger als bei JP.


----------



## Seabound (22. August 2016)

Mir wärs scho recht, wenn der Mercedeshändler von meinem Schwiegervater die Handbremse beim Kundendienst einstellen könnte. Hätte deswegen fast nen Auffahrunfall gebaut. Beim Rückwärtsrollen. o_O


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. August 2016)

Das liegt aber wohl eher an deinem Fahrkönnen.  Die arme Handbremse.


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2016)

Mercedes und Handbremse ist eh ein Unding .


----------



## Zeiss (22. August 2016)

Warum?

Am Donnerstag geht mein Langer zum Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel, hat sich nachdrücklich gemeldet


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2016)

Traditionell hat ein Mercedes nun mal eine Feststellbremse mit Fußbedienung (und außerdem nur einen Lenkstockhebel).


----------



## Zeiss (22. August 2016)

Achsoooo deswegen, okay.

Das hat der 7er auch, nur ein Knopf links.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2016)

Dein 7er zeigt den Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel an?
Och man, bei mir muss ich selber drauf achten, meinte jedenfalls der Meister.
Da ist nun sovieles verknüpft und überall sind Sensoren, aber sowas lässt man einfach weg.
Bin sowieso gespannt wie schnell ich beim TÜV durch bin, selbst mit meinem 7 Jahre alten Avensis hatte es nur 15min gedauert.
Da nach 3 Jahren eh nichts zu bemängeln sein wird, rechne ich mit 10min+ 30min warten.

Handbremse gehört für mich in die Mitte des Autos und sollte von der Kraft her händisch einzustellen sein.
Ich vertrau diesem Knopfdruck-Anzieh-System irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (22. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dein 7er zeigt den Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel an?



Ja, das zeigt er an, genau so wie Ölwechsel, Klimafilter, Zündkerzen, Bremsbeläge, .... CBS sei Dank.

Ach, dieses Knopf-Anzieh-System passt und funktioniert gut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. August 2016)

Diese Knopf Handbremse ist schrecklich! Leider gibts die bei fast allen neuen Autos. Kein Driften mehr(zumindest nicht so gut wie vorher), kein U-Turn mehr auf einem engen Feldweg(mit 500x vor-zurück-vor geht es auch nicht), kein Festhalten des Autos zum optimalen Starten, ist die Batterie leer muss man basteln, Notbremsfunktion ist total fürn Arsch, ist deutlich teurer, bei neuen Autos zieht die sich ständig von selbst an, zur Diagnose um auf der Bühne gegen die Bremse zu fahren nicht zu gebrauchen...

Ich könnte mich den ganzen Tag drüber aufregen!


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2016)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir einfach nochmal ne Einweisung geben lassen, wie man so ein Auto bedient. Der Rest der Menschheit kriegt es schließlich auch hin. Wobei... der "normale" Fahrer benötigt die Handbremse auch nicht zum losfahren, driften oder für eine Notbremsung, so wie Du.


----------



## Riverna (23. August 2016)

Because Rennfahrer...


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

Und zwar der Beste.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das liegt aber wohl eher an deinem Fahrkönnen.  Die arme Handbremse.







Olstyle schrieb:


> Mercedes und Handbremse ist eh ein Unding .




Meiner blitzartigen Reaktion war es eher geschuldet, dass wir nicht auf das Auto hinter uns gerollt sind. 

Mein Schwiegervater und ich waren letzte Woche in Bergheim auf ner Beerdigung. Er ist hingefahren und ich zurück. 

Die B-Klasse war vorher in Inspektion. Dass die Handbremse beim Anfahren am Berg nicht greift, hat mich kalt erwischt. 

Ob Mercedes generell ein Problem mit Handbremsen hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall aber die Werkstatt, weil die die Handbremse bei der Inspektion wohl vergessen hatte.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

Du meinst deine blitzartige Reaktion von über einer Sekunde?


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

Ich hatte mal beim ADAC so nen Reaktionstest gemacht. Da war ich in der Tat bei knapp über ner Sekunde im Fahrsimulator beim Schrecktest. 

In dem Fall mit der Handbremse war die Reaktion auf jeden Fall ausreichend. ^^ Hab mich trotzdem fast eingekackt vor Schreck.


----------



## Metalic (23. August 2016)

Moin.
Ich hab mal ne Frage. Bei mir steht ein Autokauf an und ich weiß noch nicht so recht wofür ich mich entscheiden soll. Wieder ein Diesel oder ein Benziner? Ich tendiere ja wieder zum Diesel. Kann man noch sagen, ab wie viel Kilometern im Jahr sich ein Diesel lohnt? Was meint ihr? 15.000km schaffe ich "locker" im Jahr.


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2016)

Was genau stimmte denn nicht? Hast Du die Handbremse betätigt und sie war außer Funktion  oder hast Du eine Berganfahrhilfe erwartet, wo es keine gab?


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Because Rennfahrer...





JoM79 schrieb:


> Und zwar der Beste.



Definitiv 



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal beim ADAC  so nen Reaktionstest gemacht. Da war ich in der Tat bei knapp über ner  Sekunde im Fahrsimulator beim Schrecktest.



Nur so als Vergleich, bei 120km/h legt Dein Auto 33,3 Meter in der Sekunde zurück...


----------



## Riverna (23. August 2016)

Seabound und TheBagFrag darf man einfach nicht beachten, beide disqualifizieren sich selber durch unterschiedlichste Aussagen. Dont feed the troll(s)


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

Mit Schrecksekunde und alle bist du doch immer über ner Sekunde. Deswegen heißt das doch Schrecksekunde.


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich hab mal ne Frage. Bei mir steht ein Autokauf an und ich weiß noch nicht so recht wofür ich mich entscheiden soll. Wieder ein Diesel oder ein Benziner? Ich tendiere ja wieder zum Diesel. Kann man noch sagen, ab wie viel Kilometern im Jahr sich ein Diesel lohnt? Was meint ihr? 15.000km schaffe ich "locker" im Jahr.



15000 Km reichen bei weitem nicht. Also nur unter dem Kostenaspekt. Da musst du mal googlen. entweder suchst du nach Vergleichsrechnern oder du rechnest selber. Musst aber dann alles da rein bringen Fix und Variable kosten bei der Fahrzeuge und auch Wartungskosten usw...


----------



## Lee (23. August 2016)

Ich mag diese automatischen "Handbremsen" auch nicht. Nennt mich altmodisch, aber ich mag es Kontrolle über meinen Wagen zu haben und mit Handbremse am Berg anzufahren ist halt nochmal etwas "smoother" als mit Berganfahrhilfe oder nur übers Schleifenlassen der Kupplung. Und es war auch ganz praktisch zu "Diagnosezwecken" als meine Bremse hinten rumgezickt hat, da die Handbremse ja nur hinten greift.


----------



## Riverna (23. August 2016)

Das geht mit einer elektronischen Handbremse doch genau so. Du siehst sie an, wenn du fahren willst gibst du etwas Gas und lässt die Kupplung kommen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. August 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> 15000 Km reichen bei weitem nicht.


Ich behaupte mal, so pauschal ist die Aussage falsch.

Wenn man einen 1.6 Benziner mit 1.6 Diesel vergleicht, ist der Unterschied im Spritpreis sicher geringer als bei einem 3.0 Diesel vs. 3.0 Benziner.
Wenn man nur in der Stadt rum fährt, ist der Diesel sicher ungünstiger.

Hinzu kommt: Wer kennt sein Fahrprofil in der Zukunft schon genau? Selbst Beamte können versetzt werden. Auf einmal hast du statt 6 Km Stadtverkehr
50 Km Autobahn.
Es ist also schon unter Kosten-Gesichtspunkten nicht ganz einfach, von emotionalen oder sonstigen persönlichen Vorlieben ganz zu schweigen.

Ich bin 21 Jahre Benziner gefahren und seit 2011 Diesel-Fan. Das einzige Argument, das mich wieder ins Benziner-Lager treiben würde, ist politisch
geprägt. Aus dem Bauch raus empfinde ich die Umweltplakette für Diesel mit der AGR/DPF-Problematik teuer erkauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2016)

Für mich sind z.B. 4 Zylinder Diesel absolut überflüssig geworden.
Verbrauchen quasi das selbe wie die 6 Zylinder und haben einen ätzendes Laufverhalten.
Wenn 4 Zylinder, dann einen modernen Turbobenziner. Machen quasi alles besser als ein 4 Zylinder Diesel.


----------



## aloha84 (23. August 2016)

Mag vieles stimmen, allerdings sind 6 Zylinder Diesel meist in einem anderen Preisbereich zu finden.
Wenn man den Preis nicht mitgehen kann bleibt nur 4 Zylinder.
Und da Diesel einfach mal 20 cent pro Liter weniger kostet, rechnet er sich nun mal ab einer bestimmten Kilometerleistung.


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich mag diese automatischen "Handbremsen" auch nicht. Nennt mich altmodisch, aber ich mag es Kontrolle über meinen Wagen zu haben und mit Handbremse am Berg anzufahren ist halt nochmal etwas "smoother" als mit Berganfahrhilfe oder nur übers Schleifenlassen der Kupplung. Und es war auch ganz praktisch zu "Diagnosezwecken" als meine Bremse hinten rumgezickt hat, da die Handbremse ja nur hinten greift.



Und wo ist das Problem? Zu "Diagnosezwecken" kannst Du auch eine automatische Handbremse aktivieren, funktioniert genau so. 

Berganfahrhilfe/Auto-P: von meiner merke ich nichts, weder wenn sie eingreift, noch wenn sie die Bremse wieder freigibt. Alles eine Sache der Implementierung...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. August 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Berganfahrhilfe/Auto-P: von meiner merke ich nichts, weder wenn sie eingreift, noch wenn sie die Bremse wieder freigibt. Alles eine Sache der Implementierung...



Wenn du sie nicht merkst, würde ich sagen sie geht nicht?  

Spaß


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was genau stimmte denn nicht? Hast Du die Handbremse betätigt und sie war außer Funktion  oder hast Du eine Berganfahrhilfe erwartet, wo es keine gab?



Ne. Die B-Klasse hat wegen manueller Handbremse noch keine Berganfahrhilfe. 

Ich hab halt die Handbremse gezogen, um das Auto am Berg beim Losfahren am Zurückrollen zu hindern. Ganz klassisch, wie in der Fahrschule gelernt. Nur, dass die Handbremse fast keine Wirkung hatte und ich dann halt auf das Auto hinter mir gerollt bin. Zum Glück konnte ich das verhindern. 

Wie sieht sowas eigentlich rechtlich aus? Wenn ich behaupte, der hinter mir ist mir draufgefahren, ist der doch schuld, oder? Der müsste ja erst mal nachweisen, dass ich zurückgerollt und ihm draufgefahren bin. Also rein hypothetisch. Is ja nix passiert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. August 2016)

Tja wird dann wohl schwierig, ist meist so wenn beide Parteien was anderes behaupten. Dann musst du wahrscheinlich auf Zeugen hoffen.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

Hatte ja meinen Schwiegerpapa dabei.


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn du sie nicht merkst, würde ich sagen sie geht nicht?
> 
> Spaß



Nunja, wenn D eingelegt ist und ich von der Bremse runtergehe, dann rollt das Auto, wenn keine Handbremse gezogen ist. Und im Auto-P tut es das nicht, also wäre die richtige Schlussfolgerung was? Genau, dass die Bremse angezogen ist. Wobei Auto-P auf die normale Bremse geht und nicht auf die Handbremse. Nur das "richtige" P geht auf die Handbremse.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ne. Die B-Klasse hat wegen manueller Handbremse noch keine Berganfahrhilfe.



Wow, mein Skoda schon.
Also liegt es wohl eher nicht an der manuellen Handbremse.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

Das is ne B-Klasse "Special Edition" mit Schaltgetriebe von 2007. Da gibts nur ne manuelle Handbremse.


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2016)

Die Berganfahrhilfe funktioniert nicht über die Handbremse... Zumindest bei BMW nicht.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

Ich kenne Berganfahrhilfe nur in Verbindung mit elektrischer Handbremse. Oder halt einfach ein Automatikgetriebe. Da rollt ja auch nix zurück.


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2016)

Auch Automatik hat nichts mit der Barganfahrhilfe zu tun. Bei der Automatik gibt es immer das "Kriechen", ist konstruktionsbedingt und lässt sich auch nicht abstellen.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

Lässt sich sehr wohl abstellen. Einfach auf die Bremse treten. Dann "kriecht" auch nix mehr vorwärts ;0) Und zurück rollt dann am Berg übrigens auch nix mehr^^


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2016)

Alle modernen Automatiken können das Kriechen "ausstellen". Die Wandler werden mittlerweile in Neutral geschaltet wenn das Auto steht und automatisierte Schaltgetriebe (egal ob eine oder mehr Kupplungen) kuppeln sowieso ganz aus. Kriechen ist der Kunde aber gewohnt, also wird sofort wieder in Drive geschaltet bzw. es sogar absichtlich simuliert.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

Meine Eltern fahren im Espace und im Jeep Automatikgetriebe. Ist wohl so ein alte Leute Ding. Ich kann mich gar nicht dann erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal Automatisch gefahren bin.


----------



## keinnick (23. August 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich kenne Berganfahrhilfe nur in Verbindung mit elektrischer Handbremse. Oder halt einfach ein Automatikgetriebe. Da rollt ja auch nix zurück.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Du brauchst keine "elektrische Handbremse" oder ein Automatikgetriebe für eine Berganfahrhilfe – Wikipedia


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> *Alle modernen Automatiken können das Kriechen "ausstellen". Die Wandler werden mittlerweile in Neutral geschaltet wenn das Auto steht* und automatisierte Schaltgetriebe (egal ob eine oder mehr Kupplungen) kuppeln sowieso ganz aus. Kriechen ist der Kunde aber gewohnt, also wird sofort wieder in Drive geschaltet bzw. es sogar absichtlich simuliert.



Das würde voraussetzen, dass Wandler nicht immer mitläuft, bzw. abgekoppelt wird. 

Wenn ich mir dieses Bild anschaue klick mich, sehe ich da nichts, was dies machen könnte.

Ob man im Stand auf N schaltet (also über die Mechatrinik, bzw, die Schalteinheit), weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass ZF 8HP das nicht macht. Die Info stammt aus der Zeit und aus der ersten Hand, wo 8HP entwickelt wurde, es kann sein, dass ZF das mittlerweile geändert hat.


----------



## McZonk (23. August 2016)

Da gibts in den aktuellen Getrieben oftmals eine Trennkupplung vor dem Wandler 

Edit: hier ab S.21 http://www.schaeffler.com/remotemed...er_2/symposia_1/downloads_11/luk_k7_kap02.pdf - ob das allerdings spezifisch auf die ZF 8HP90 zutrifft, kann ich auf die Schnelle nicht sagen.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Du brauchst keine "elektrische Handbremse" oder ein Automatikgetriebe für eine Berganfahrhilfe – Wikipedia



Das mag sein, ich bin jedoch nie ein Auto mit Berganfahrhilfe gefahren. Wobei, unser Kadjar hat Hill Hold. Aber nur im Paket zusammen mit elektrischer Handbremse.


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

Die Berganfahrhilfe bei mir speichert ab 5% Anstieg einfach nur den letzten Bremsdruck und hält diesen.
Ist sehr  angenehm wenn man ausm MyZeil Parkhaus fährt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mag vieles stimmen, allerdings sind 6 Zylinder Diesel meist in einem anderen Preisbereich zu finden.



Nicht unbedingt. Bei den 6 Zylindern kauft man dann halt einen mit etwas mehr Laufleistung. 
Einem gut gewarteten 6 Zylinder Diesel sind 50,100 oder 200k km ziemlich egal.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und da Diesel einfach mal 20 cent pro Liter weniger kostet, rechnet er  sich nun mal ab einer bestimmten Kilometerleistung.



Ein Diesel liegt allerdings in den Versicherungskosten sowie der Steuer deutlich über den Benzinern. 
Da muss man heutzutage schon eine ganze Ecke an km zusammenfahren, damit man aus der Rechnung +- 0 rausgeht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Bei den 6 Zylindern kauft man dann halt einen mit etwas mehr Laufleistung.
> Einem gut gewarteten 6 Zylinder Diesel sind 50,100 oder 200k km ziemlich egal.


Och Taxis fahren mit 4 Zyl. auch 600k+


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2016)

Wollte gerade sagen, warum soll nen 4 Zylinder weniger haltbar sein?


----------



## Captn (23. August 2016)

Na wenn beim 6-Zylinder zwei ausfallen, hast du noch vier übrig .


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Na wenn beim 6-Zylinder zwei ausfallen, hast du noch vier übrig .


Du meinst das als Spaß aber praktisch ist das sogar gut möglich einen defekten Zylinder einfach still zu legen.  Wenn einen das Geschüttel nicht stört, dann geht das deutlich günstiger als eine Reparatur.


----------



## Captn (23. August 2016)

Dass das durchaus noch funktionieren kann, ist mir schon klar ^^. Schön ist halt anders.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. August 2016)

Ich fand den trotzdem gut.  xD


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Och Taxis fahren mit 4 Zyl. auch 600k+



Trotzdem bleiben die 4 Zylinder mMn anfälliger.
Zumindest ist das bei BMW und der VAG so.
Keine Ahnung wie das bei Zermedes ist, da fällt wahrscheinlich vorher das Auto auseinander, zumindest bei den Aktuellen


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleiben die 4 Zylinder mMn anfälliger.
> Zumindest ist das bei BMW und der VAG so.
> Keine Ahnung wie das bei Zermedes ist, da fällt wahrscheinlich vorher das Auto auseinander, zumindest bei den Aktuellen


Das würde ich jetzt nicht so sagen. Bei Daimler sind auch die 4 Zylinder langlebig.

600k km fährst du nicht ohne reichlich Teile tauschen. Das ist im PKW Bereich bei keinem Hersteller drin. 
Bei  Taxis ist das in der Regel 2-3 Mal das ganze Fahrwerk, vielleicht nen  Diff, 1 Tauschgetriebe, 2-3 mal Generator, 1 mal Lüfter, nen paar  Sitzbezüge, 2 mal Motorlager, kistenweise Glühlampen(bei den ganz neuen  zum Glück nicht mehr), dann noch nen paar Sensoren und 1 mal neue  Scheinwerfer. Dann halt noch tonnenweise Wartungsteile, Reifen und  Bremsen. Teilweise muss man die Felgen erneuern, weil die einfach  verschlissen sind in dem Bereich wo sich der Reifen setzt. 

Das  ist meist so der Umfang bei den Taxis. Die werden oft 24/7 gefahren von  3 Fahrern und immer richtig Dampf. Im Schnitt 15k km mit nem Satz  Serien-Bremsklötze also schon ganz gut. Ist zwar nicht mit Renneinsatz  zu vergleichen aber zwischendurch hat man schonmal nen Satz  Bremsscheiben mit Hitzespuren. 

Ist  so halt bei weitem am wirtschaftlichen, wenn die Autos immer hart  gefahren werden und man dafür richtig viele Fahrten bekommt. Taxi Ali,  der meistens am Bahnhof steht und raucht hat nie Geld. Die 24/7  Heizertaxen kommen immer zu uns, egal was es kostet. Muss schnell wieder  laufen und Geld einfahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2016)

Taxis kannst du auch nicht mit normalen Fahrzeugen vergleichen. Die sind ja quasi immer warm und durchleben in z.B. 400k km wahrscheinlich nur 1/3 der Kaltstarts, die ein normal gefahrenes Auto macht.

Bei unserem S205 gibt's mal wieder ein Problem. Der Tankdeckel hängt komplett schief in der Öffnung, schrabbt unten links schon am Lack.
Laut Werkstatt kann das natürlich nicht gleich behoben werden, das muss erst von Mercedes nochmals geprüft und abgesegnet werden, obwohl es anscheinend recht viele Fahrzeuge betrifft 
Und die Beanstandung der starken Windgeräusche oben an der Fahrertür ab Tacho 200 läuft ebenfalls immer noch, wo auch noch kein Termin für ein nachjustiert steht 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, was noch so alles an Mängeln auftritt


----------



## XE85 (24. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Bei den 6 Zylindern kauft man dann halt einen mit etwas mehr Laufleistung.



Ja, bei einem Gebrauchtwagen.

Nicht jeder will ein Auto aus dem vorigen Jahrzent fahren.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einem gut gewarteten 6 Zylinder Diesel sind 50,100 oder 200k km ziemlich egal.





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleiben die 4 Zylinder mMn anfälliger.



Aus welchen (Langzeit)studien heraus schließt du das? Denn ganz generell stellt sich die Frage was die Zylinderzahl mit der Langlebigkeit zu tun haben soll. Mein Traktor ist Baujahr 1955 und hat nur einen einzigen Zylinder und der läuft noch immer. Bin gespannt wieviele 2016er 6-Zylinder 2077 - so ich das noch erlebe - noch herumfahren.


----------



## norse (24. August 2016)

Yeah .. nach knapp 600km fahrt Richtung Urlaub liegen geblieben. Mitten auf der Autobahn ist die Kiste einfach aus gegangen -.- prima! So kann man 2 Wochen Urlaub auch mal auf Balkonien machen. Zusätzlich hab ich noch einen Stecker auf meinem OBD Anschluss gefunden von dem aus ein Kabel weggeht ... mal schauen was sich noch alles an der Kiste finden lässt ...  Und der Fehlerspeicher ist natürlich leer. 
Soviel zum Thema 6 Zylinder gehen nicht kaputt  nein spaß, wer weiß was da ist, passiert halt.


----------



## Zeiss (24. August 2016)

Ich habe ja mit Conti weiter wegen des Membranenschadens in den Hochdruckpumpen von meinem N73 geschrieben und ihm das Bild vom Schaden geschickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Antwort:



			
				Continental schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr ...,
> 
> das "Schadensbild" der "alten" Membrane (Bosch hat nur die Pumpe
> hergestellt, der Hersteller der Membrane war anhand der Muster, die
> ...



Hört sich nicht so prickelnd an...


----------



## Riverna (24. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Denn ganz generell stellt sich die Frage was die Zylinderzahl mit der Langlebigkeit zu tun haben soll..



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, was Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit angeht kann ich meine beiden kleinen 1.6er Motoren nur loben. Der eine ist zwar jetzt bei 300tkm kaputt gegangen, aber ich finde trotzdem das es eine stolze Leistung ist. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das die letzten 200tkm er permanent mit Gas gebetrieben wurde. Der Motor im Almera hat nun 245tkm runter und macht keinerlei Anstalten irgendwie mal nicht mehr zu wollen und das obwohl er schon desöfteren wirklich hart arbeiten musste. Wenn ich da den direkten Vergleich zum V6 aus meinem Mazda nehme... der hat bei 140tkm schon massig Ölverbrauch gehabt und ist irgendwann bei 190tkm dann vollkommen verreckt. 

Wenn die Anzahl der Zylinder eine Aussage über die Langlebigkeit machen würde, gebe es vermutlich keine Taxi Fahrzeuge mit weniger als 8 Pötten geben. Ich denke das einzige was eine Tendenz für die Langlebigkeit geben könnte (wobei das dann auch Pauschal ist), wäre meiner Meinung das PS/Hubraum Verhältnis. Ein 5.7L Hemi Motor mit 130PS hält definitiv länger als ein aufgeblasener 2L Turbo Motor mit 300PS.



norse schrieb:


> Yeah .. nach knapp 600km fahrt Richtung Urlaub liegen geblieben. Mitten auf der Autobahn ist die Kiste einfach aus gegangen -.- prima! So kann man 2 Wochen Urlaub auch mal auf Balkonien machen. Zusätzlich hab ich noch einen Stecker auf meinem OBD Anschluss gefunden von dem aus ein Kabel weggeht ... mal schauen was sich noch alles an der Kiste finden lässt ...  Und der Fehlerspeicher ist natürlich leer.
> Soviel zum Thema 6 Zylinder gehen nicht kaputt  nein spaß, wer weiß was da ist, passiert halt.



Hast du beim Fehlerspeicher auslesen mal den Selbsttest Modus aktiviert? Unterm Amaturenbrett gibt es einen Grünenstecker und das passende Gegenstück welche beide nicht miteinander verbunden sind. Steck diese mal zusammen, dann leuchtet deine Motorkontrolllampe. Manchmal werden mir erst da die Fehler angezeigt. Aber wunder dich nicht, da stehen dann weitere Fehlercodes drin die nicht von Bedeutung sind da z.B. der Lüfter vom Kühlkreislauf dauerhaft leutet usw 

Kann natürlich sein das deiner diese Funktion nicht hat, weis nur das es bei den Imprezas das in jeder Baureihe gibt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder will ein Auto aus dem vorigen Jahrzent fahren.



Wie kommst du da drauf 



XE85 schrieb:


> Aus welchen (Langzeit)studien heraus schließt du das? Denn ganz generell  stellt sich die Frage was die Zylinderzahl mit der Langlebigkeit zu tun  haben soll.



Zum einen läuft ein 6 Zylinder deutlich ruhiger als ein 4 Zylinder, vorallem in den Riemen/Kettentrieben, zum anderen erreichen die 6 Zylinder meistens nicht so hohe Literleistungen wie 4 Zylinder.


----------



## Icedaft (24. August 2016)

Finde mal einen Motor der heutigen Zeit, der das schafft:
"Die Brennstoffgleichgültigkeit der Lanz-Bulldogs ist bis heute von  anderen Typen nicht übertroffen. So begnügte sich der  Einzylinder-Glühkopfmotor sogar mit Teerölen, Destilationsrückständen,  wie Naphta und Mazut und sonstigen Schwerölen, für die es bis dahin  keinen Motor gab."

LANZ-BULLDOG-Homepage


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. August 2016)

Finde heute mal einen Motor, der so brutal unrund läuft!


----------



## Seabound (24. August 2016)

Geiles Gerät!


----------



## ASD_588 (24. August 2016)

> Finde mal einen Motor der heutigen Zeit, der das schafft:
> "Die Brennstoffgleichgültigkeit der Lanz-Bulldogs ist bis heute von   anderen Typen nicht übertroffen. So begnügte sich der   Einzylinder-Glühkopfmotor sogar mit Teerölen, Destilationsrückständen,   wie Naphta und Mazut und sonstigen Schwerölen, für die es bis dahin   keinen Motor gab."
> 
> LANZ-BULLDOG-Homepage



Im betrieb muss das teil ja eine richtige rauchsäule hinter sich hergezogen haben wenn man ihn mit solch "hochwertigen" Kraftstoffen betrieben hat.

Der ist aber ganz schön klein.
Traktor: LANZ BULLDOG: 12PS Roholschlepper HL12 - Ur Bulldog - YouTube


----------



## dsdenni (24. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, was Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit angeht kann ich meine beiden kleinen 1.6er Motoren nur loben. Der eine ist zwar jetzt bei 300tkm kaputt gegangen, aber ich finde trotzdem das es eine stolze Leistung ist. Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das die letzten 200tkm er permanent mit Gas gebetrieben wurde. Der Motor im Almera hat nun 245tkm runter und macht keinerlei Anstalten irgendwie mal nicht mehr zu wollen und das obwohl er schon desöfteren wirklich hart arbeiten musste. Wenn ich da den direkten Vergleich zum V6 aus meinem Mazda nehme... der hat bei 140tkm schon massig Ölverbrauch gehabt und ist irgendwann bei 190tkm dann vollkommen verreckt.
> 
> Wenn die Anzahl der Zylinder eine Aussage über die Langlebigkeit machen würde, gebe es vermutlich keine Taxi Fahrzeuge mit weniger als 8 Pötten geben. Ich denke das einzige was eine Tendenz für die Langlebigkeit geben könnte (wobei das dann auch Pauschal ist), wäre meiner Meinung das PS/Hubraum Verhältnis. Ein 5.7L Hemi Motor mit 130PS hält definitiv länger als ein aufgeblasener 2L Turbo Motor mit 300PS.



Kann man denn Pauschal sagen das ein Motor mit einer niedrigeren Literleistung länger läuft/mehr abkann als z.B ein Motor mit höherer Literleistung? Sei es jetzt durch Turbo/Verdichtung.


----------



## volvo242 (24. August 2016)

Ja die Autos heute laufen einwandrei, mit 250-300K km gehen die meisten ein,
hab jetzt auch den Lappen* und den Benz 190E 2.3-16 ECE (BJ. 87) vom Vater übernommen und läuft einwandfrei.....

438 455 km



* Karte gibts in 1 Woche


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2016)

Glückwunsch, allzeit knitterfrei Fahrt.


----------



## Riverna (24. August 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann man denn Pauschal sagen das ein Motor mit einer niedrigeren Literleistung länger läuft/mehr abkann als z.B ein Motor mit höherer Literleistung? Sei es jetzt durch Turbo/Verdichtung.



Meiner Einstellung kann man das schon sagen. Natürlich heißt es nicht zwangsläufig das Motor A mit weniger Literleistung automatisch mehr Kilometer schafft als Motor B mit mehr Literleistung. Kann natürlich sein das Motor A einfach ein qualitativ schlechter Motor ist. Das rein die Literleistung nichts über die Qualität und dem damit maximal erreichbaren Laufleistungen aussagt, sieht man an den Wankelmotoren. Die haben halten nicht wirklich gut und haben gar nicht eine so hohe Literleistung, da hat manch ein Turbobenziner mehr. 

Aber grundsätzlich würde ich deine Frage mit "Ja" beantworten.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2016)

Kommt immer auf die verwendeten Werkstoffe und die Belastung drauf an.
Ein Motor aus der Massenfertigung wird zB nicht so lange halten, wie ein speziell anpasster Motor mit der gleichen Literleistung.


----------



## dsdenni (25. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meiner Einstellung kann man das schon sagen. Natürlich heißt es nicht zwangsläufig das Motor A mit weniger Literleistung automatisch mehr Kilometer schafft als Motor B mit mehr Literleistung. Kann natürlich sein das Motor A einfach ein qualitativ schlechter Motor ist. Das rein die Literleistung nichts über die Qualität und dem damit maximal erreichbaren Laufleistungen aussagt, sieht man an den Wankelmotoren. Die haben halten nicht wirklich gut und haben gar nicht eine so hohe Literleistung, da hat manch ein Turbobenziner mehr.
> 
> Aber grundsätzlich würde ich deine Frage mit "Ja" beantworten.


Ja gut das mit der Qualität ist wohl so 

Gibt sicher aber auch ältere Motoren die ihre Probleme hatten und deswegen vielleicht auch nicht so lange liefen


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zum einen läuft ein 6 Zylinder deutlich ruhiger als ein 4 Zylinder



Das galt früher vielleicht mal, mit den heutigen Konstruktionsmethoden halte ich das für ein Gerücht. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> zum anderen erreichen die 6  Zylinder meistens nicht so hohe Literleistungen wie 4 Zylinder.



Was wiederum eine Frage der Konstruktion, nicht der Zylinderzahl ist.

Zudem gibts hohe Literleistungen auch beim 6 Zylinder, siehe den aktuellen 750d mit 400PS aus 3 Litern mit 4 Tubos, macht 133,33PS pro Liter - viel Spass wenn da nach ein paar Jahren was kaputt geht (Turbos), ich würde den als Gebrauchten nicht kaufen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf



Na wie soll ich schon drauf kommen, aufgrund deiner Aussage das man halt einfach einen Wagen mit mehr Laufleistung nimmt. Das geht aber nur bei (älteren) Gebrauchtwagen, bei Neuwagen und jungen Gebrauchten muss man für einen 6 Zylinder nämlich sehr wohl (deutlich) mehr investieren. Selbst nach 4, 5 Jahren sind die 6 Zylinder noch deutlich teuer wenn man nicht 200% mehr Laufleistung in Kauf nimmt - die ja nicht nur beim Motor zum tragen kommt. Und das will halt nicht jeder, ich gehöre auch dazu, für mich käme ein 5 Jahre altes Auto mit 200k auf dem Tacho einfach nicht in Frage, nur damit ein 6 Zylinder unter der Haube steckt. Ich hab das Glück mir auch einen aktuellen 6 Zylinder leisten zu können - aber das kann halt nicht jeder, da diese in immer höhere Preisregionen wandern.


----------



## Zeiss (25. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das galt früher vielleicht mal, mit den heutigen Konstruktionsmethoden halte ich das für ein Gerücht.



Ich nicht. Ja, man kann einen R4 auch so ruhig laufe lassen wie einen R6, aber dazu benötigt man Ausgleichsgewichte und Ausgleichswellen und etc. Die rotierenden Massen lasen sich relativ leicht ausgleichen, jedoch nicht die oszillierende, die kann man nur annähernd ausgleichen. Ausgleichsgewichte bedeutet mehr rotierende Masse und die ganze Konstruktion wird träger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das galt früher vielleicht mal, mit den heutigen Konstruktionsmethoden halte ich das für ein Gerücht.




Das gilt heute noch genauso. Gerade im Ventiltrieb sind es Welten, zwischem dem Laufverhalten eines 6 bzw. 4 Zylinders. 
Das gilt ebenso für den Riementrieb. Die Schwingungstilger sind bei einem 4 Zylinder immer deutlich robuster ausgelegt, da dort viel mehr Unruhe entsteht.
Das ZMS ist beim 4 Zylinder ebenfalls deutlich mehr beansprucht.





XE85 schrieb:


> Was wiederum eine Frage der Konstruktion, nicht der Zylinderzahl ist.
> 
> Zudem gibts hohe Literleistungen auch beim 6 Zylinder, siehe den  aktuellen 750d mit 400PS aus 3 Litern mit 4 Tubos, macht 133,33PS pro  Liter - viel Spass wenn da nach ein paar Jahren was kaputt geht  (Turbos), ich würde den als Gebrauchten nicht kaufen.



Oft werden die selben Beschichtungen/Werkstoffe beim 6 Zylinder wie beim 4 Zylinder verwendet. 

Sowas sind Ausnahmemotoren und keine Motoren, die millionenfach verkauft werden.



XE85 schrieb:


> Na wie soll ich schon drauf kommen, aufgrund deiner Aussage das man halt  einfach einen Wagen mit mehr Laufleistung nimmt. Das geht aber nur bei  (älteren) Gebrauchtwagen, bei Neuwagen und jungen Gebrauchten muss man  für einen 6 Zylinder nämlich sehr wohl (deutlich) mehr investieren.  Selbst nach 4, 5 Jahren sind die 6 Zylinder noch deutlich teuer wenn man  nicht 200% mehr Laufleistung in Kauf nimmt - die ja nicht nur beim  Motor zum tragen kommt. Und das will halt nicht jeder, ich gehöre auch  dazu, für mich käme ein 5 Jahre altes Auto mit 200k auf dem Tacho  einfach nicht in Frage, nur damit ein 6 Zylinder unter der Haube steckt.  Ich hab das Glück mir auch einen aktuellen 6 Zylinder leisten zu können  - aber das kann halt nicht jeder, da diese in immer höhere  Preisregionen wandern.



Ein Fahrzeug kann auch locker nach 2-3Jahren die 200k km knacken, z.B. im Langzeitleasing.

Beim aktuellen 3er, maximal 3 Jahre alt, beträgt die Differenz vom 320d zum 330d mit jeweils guter Ausstattung ~5000€ und das bei vergleichbarer Laufleistung.
Je besser die Ausstattung, desto mehr nähern sich die Fahrzeuge im Preis an.
Zumindest dort trifft deine Theorie nicht zu. Wie es bei Audi und Mercedes ist, hab ich noch nicht nachgeguckt. Ich denke mal, da wird der Unterschied auch nicht riesig sein.


----------



## aloha84 (25. August 2016)

Trotzdem wird ein "Ich möchte einen neuen Golf 2,0 TDI"-Kunde, sich im Leben nicht für einen 3(5)30d entscheiden.
Da kann der 6 Zylinder noch so schön laufen.
 Kaufpreis, Versicherung, Verschleißteile, Inspektionen......das sind finanziell verschiedene Ligen.


----------



## keinnick (25. August 2016)

Ginge mir genau so. Bevor ich mir ein Auto kaufe, das ich mir nur mit 100.000km auf der Uhr leisten kann, kaufe ich lieber ne Nummer kleiner als Neu- oder Jahreswagen und das Auto hat dann deutlich weniger (bis gar nichts) runter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird ein "Ich möchte einen neuen Golf 2,0 TDI"-Kunde, sich im Leben nicht für einen 3(5)30d entscheiden.
> Da kann der 6 Zylinder noch so schön laufen.
> Kaufpreis, Versicherung, Verschleißteile, Inspektionen......das sind finanziell verschiedene Ligen.



Klar, ich meine ja auch innerhalb eines Modells 



keinnick schrieb:


> Ginge mir genau so. Bevor ich mir ein Auto  kaufe, das ich mir nur mit 100.000km auf der Uhr leisten kann, kaufe ich  lieber ne Nummer kleiner als Neu- oder Jahreswagen und das Auto hat  dann deutlich weniger (bis gar nichts) runter.



So hatte ich bei meinem 1er gedacht. Mit 20k km recht teuer gekauft, dafür nur eine mittelmäßige Aussattung. 
Seit dem kaufe ich immer zwischen 50-80k km, da macht es mMn, bei den Autos die für mich in Frage kommen, am meisten Sinn zu kaufen (vom Wertverlust und P/L Verhältnis aus gesehen).
Ob das Auto nun 60k km drauf hat, oder 20k km spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, solange es gepflegt ist, nur der Preis ist halt ein ganz anderer.


----------



## XE85 (25. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen 3er, maximal 3 Jahre alt, beträgt die Differenz vom 320d  zum 330d mit jeweils guter Ausstattung ~5000€ und das bei vergleichbarer  Laufleistung.



5000€ sind aber jetzt auch nicht gerade wenig, beim Neuwagen sinds 7000€. Darum müssen sich manche ein ganzes Auto kaufen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Je besser die Ausstattung, desto mehr nähern sich die Fahrzeuge im Preis an.



Klar, weil Autos mit sehr guter Ausstattung, noch dazu mit großem Motor, schwiriger zu verkaufen sind und man dann mit dem Preis runter muss. Ausserdem sind gerade die 20d sehr gefragt, das treibt den Preis. Nimmt man den 25d, ist der Preisunterschied fst gleich wie bei einem neuen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> 5000€ sind aber jetzt auch nicht gerade wenig, beim Neuwagen sinds 7000€. Darum müssen sich manche ein ganzes Auto kaufen.



Klar, dafür bekommt man auber ein Auto mit der selben Ausstattung, dem größeren Motor mit der selben Laufleistung. Die 5000€ sind ja nicht weg, beim Verkauf wird da ja auch noch was von über bleiben.



XE85 schrieb:


> Klar, weil Autos mit sehr guter Ausstattung, noch dazu mit großem Motor,  schwiriger zu verkaufen sind und man dann mit dem Preis runter muss.  Ausserdem sind gerade die 20d sehr gefragt, das treibt den Preis. Nimmt  man den 25d, ist der Preisunterschied fst gleich wie bei einem  neuen.



Ich kenne jetzt die Zahlen nicht, mein Händler meint aber, dass sich die Fahrzeuge mit besserer Ausstattung und als 30d sehr gut verkaufen lassen. Auf jeden Fall besser als die Fahrzeuge mit fast nix an Ausstattung. 
Etwas Imageschaden hat der 20d ja, durch die immer noch auftretende Steuerkettenproblematik, welche durch den ungünstigen Lauf des 4 Zylinders im Kettentrieb verstärkt wird (da schließt sich wieder der Kreis ) und noch nicht beseitigt ist.


----------



## Zeiss (25. August 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ginge mir genau so. Bevor ich mir ein Auto kaufe, das ich mir nur mit 100.000km auf der Uhr leisten kann, kaufe ich lieber ne Nummer kleiner als Neu- oder Jahreswagen und das Auto hat dann deutlich weniger (bis gar nichts) runter.



Das würde ich jetzt so pauschal nicht sagen... es kommt doch sehr auf das Auto an.


----------



## dsdenni (25. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Klar, dafür bekommt man auber ein Auto mit der selben Ausstattung, dem größeren Motor mit der selben Laufleistung. Die 5000€ sind ja nicht weg, beim Verkauf wird da ja auch noch was von über bleiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das mit den neuen B47 Motoren immernoch nicht beseitigt? :/


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Etwas Imageschaden hat der 20d ja, durch die immer noch auftretende Steuerkettenproblematik, welche durch den ungünstigen Lauf des 4 Zylinders im Kettentrieb verstärkt wird (da schließt sich wieder der Kreis ) und noch nicht beseitigt ist.


Das liegt aber nicht am 4 Zylinder, sondern an BMW, weil die nen Schrott Motor gebaut haben. 

Die om646 schütteln und rappeln wie sau aber selbst mit 600k+ muss man da keine Kette machen. Es ist also doch möglich beim 4 Zylinder Diesel einen anständigen Kettentrieb zu bauen, ohne der das Motor rund laufen muss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. August 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist das mit den neuen B47 Motoren immernoch nicht beseitigt? :/



Da sollte die Problematik beseitigt sein. Fast alle gebrauchten Fahrzeuge haben allerdings noch den N47 verbaut.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am 4 Zylinder, sondern an BMW, weil die nen Schrott Motor gebaut haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Indirekt liegt es schon am 4 Zylinder. Denn nur der erzeugt recht starke, wechselnde Kräfte, die die Kettentriebe deutlich stärker belasten als bei den R6 Motoren.
Natürlich kann man alles so groß auslegen, dass es ewig hält, nur hat das Ganze auch wieder Nachteile.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man alles so groß auslegen, dass es ewig hält, nur hat das Ganze auch wieder Nachteile.


Stimmt, dann hab ich nicht mehr so viel Arbeit.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Gibt sicher aber auch ältere Motoren die ihre Probleme hatten und deswegen vielleicht auch nicht so lange liefen



Da gibt es einige... Nissan CA18DET, ständig Lagerschaden. Mazda K8 1.8L V6, einfach nur müllig das Teil. Gibt einige Rotzmotoren aus den 90ern. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Das galt früher vielleicht mal, mit den heutigen Konstruktionsmethoden halte ich das für ein Gerücht.



Es ist aber Fakt. Die 6 Zylinder bieten einfach eine deutlich bessere Laufkultur. Das sage ich nicht weil ich jetzt einen "großen" 6 Zylinder fahre... ich persönlich finde die 4 Zylinder aber insgesamt am besten. Mir gefällt der Sound sehr gut, die Agilität und das man sie sehr sparsam fahren kann (wenn man es will). Natürlich bieten 6 Zylinder auch ihren Reiz, Klanglich in der Regel sehr schön, Laufkultur wunderbar usw. Mit 8 Zylinder und höher konnte ich persönlich nie soviel anfangen. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Ginge mir genau so. Bevor ich mir ein Auto kaufe, das ich mir nur mit 100.000km auf der Uhr leisten kann, kaufe ich lieber ne Nummer kleiner als Neu- oder Jahreswagen und das Auto hat dann deutlich weniger (bis gar nichts) runter.



Ich würde mir lieber einen 530i E39 von 1998 mit 200k kaufen, als einen neuen 116i nur um etwas neues zu haben. Weil wenn man mal ehrlich ist, bei Automobilen war früher in der Tat vieles besser/einfacher. Mit dem ganzen neuen Zeug kann ich nichts anfangen, reizt mich so gar nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2016)

6 Zylinder sind mir zu langweilig.
Ich mag 5 Zylinder, die haben nen ganz eigenen Klang und laufen schön unruhig.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2016)

Tut ein 4 Zylinder mit defekter Zündspule auch, aber ob man das geil finden muss?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2016)

5 Zylinder sind generell immer die besten Motoren, egal was der Hersteller damit anfängt.  Leider sind die immer so teuer...

Audi sollte mal den ollen V10 aus dem R8 rausbauen und auf eine Halde kippen. Dann nehmen die einen 2,2(oder 2,5) Liter 5 Zylinder Turbo und setzen den da rein. Schon hat man deutlich mehr Leistung und deutlich bessere Fahrleistungen.  Die ganzen reichen Muschis, die ihren R8 zum Prollen an der Eisdiele haben, müssen dann halt was anderes kaufen, wenn sie nicht auf dem riesen Turbolag klar kommen.  Ein 5 Zylinder steht dem R8 eh viel besser.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2016)

Und wer soll so einen Mist kaufen? Du etwa?
Als ob jemand einen Sportwagen mit 2.2L Hubraum kaufen würde... 

Was kommt als nächstes? Bugatti mit VR6 Motor?

Abgesehen davon erfüllt der 5 Zylinder Turbo von Ford z.B. kein Euro 6 und wurde durch was geeigneteres ersetzt. Wird einen Grund haben wieso niemand mehr auf 5 Zylinder setzt... bestimmt nicht weil es unbeherrschbare Turbomonster sind.


----------



## Icedaft (25. August 2016)

Downsizing bei Porsche - Vier Zylinder, viel Leistung - Auto & Mobil - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2016)

Porsche ist bei diesem Beispiel völlig fehl am Platz. Mit den 6 Zylinder Boxermotoren hatte Porsche schon immer "kleine" Motoren. Da fallen 2 Zylinder jetzt nicht so ins Gewicht, aber selbst hier gibt es einen Aufschrei in der Community. Ausserdem besteht ein Porsche nicht nur aus einem Motor. Was hat ein R8 schon besonderes zu bieten ausser den V8 und V10? Der Rest ist doch nur ein platt gedrückter TT.  Man stelle sich nur die Reaktion vor bei: 

Audi R8 - 5 Zylinder Turbo 
Ferrari V6 Turbo 
Bugatti 6 Zylinder 

Eine Stufe runter wie es BMW seit einiger Zeit macht würde vermutlich noch gehen, aber ich glaube kaum das der Absatz beim M3 geblieben wäre wenn man vom V8 direkt auf einen R4 Zylinder gegangen wäre.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon erfüllt der 5 Zylinder Turbo von Ford z.B. kein Euro 6 und wurde durch was geeigneteres ersetzt. Wird einen Grund haben wieso niemand mehr auf 5 Zylinder setzt... bestimmt nicht weil es unbeherrschbare Turbomonster sind.


Funktioniert bei Audi einwandfrei.
Wird wohl eher nicht am 5 Zylinder liegen.
Der 4 Zylinder im neuen Focus RS klingt einfach nur schlecht, selbst für nen 4 Zylinder.


----------



## Riverna (25. August 2016)

Klar klingen sie schlecht, erfüllen aber die Abgasnorm. Das schafft der alte 5 Zylinder definitiv nicht, darum hat Ford hier auch eingreifen müssen. Das der 5 Zylinder aktuell noch die Abgaswerte schafft mag stimmen, aber schauen wir mal ob das bei Euro 7 dann auch noch sein wird. Vorallem hat der 5 Zylinder im TTRS gerade mal 400PS, eindeutig zu wenig für einen R8. Und ob man den Motor standfest auf 610PS + bringt wage ich zu bezweifel. Ich bleib dabei, kaum einer (Porsche mal ausgenommen, Gründe habe ich oben genannt) wird jemand einen SuperSportwagen mit einem Brot und Butter Motor kaufen. Gibt doch sogar genug Leute die den 3.8L V6 Motor aus dem R35 belächeln. Leistung alleine ist eben nicht alles für solche Leute.

Wobei ich jetzt auch den 5 Zylinder Sound besonders geil finde, da klingt ein V6/R6 Zylinder meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser.


----------



## Zeiss (25. August 2016)

Ihnen geht es nicht primär um die Leistung. Einen V8, V10 oder V12 fährt man gerade deswegen, weil es ein V8, V10 oder V12 sind...


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sowas sind Ausnahmemotoren und keine Motoren, die millionenfach verkauft werden.



Auch die hochgezüchteten 4 Zylinder wie im A45 AMG oder auch im Passat 2,0 TDI mit 240PS sind keine Massenmotoren. Der typische 2L R4 hat 150, 170 oder mal 190PS. Das sind Literleistungen die den schwächeren 6 Zylindern entsprechen. Die ja mittlerweile auch oft als Downsizingmotor anstelle eines V8 verbaut werden.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Klar, dafür bekommt man auber ein Auto  mit der selben Ausstattung, dem größeren Motor mit der selben  Laufleistung. Die 5000€ sind ja nicht weg, beim Verkauf wird da ja auch  noch was von über bleiben.



Ja aber doch nicht alles. Und die laufenden Kosten kommen ja auch noch dazu, die bekommt man definitiv nicht wieder. Ein 30d kostet in Österreich mal locker 600 bis 800€ mehr im Jahr, je nach Fahrleistung. Da kommt man bei längerer Nutzungsdauer nahe an eine 5 Stellige Summer an Mehrkosten.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Etwas Imageschaden hat der 20d ja, durch die immer noch auftretende  Steuerkettenproblematik, welche durch den ungünstigen Lauf des 4  Zylinders im Kettentrieb verstärkt wird (da schließt sich wieder der  Kreis ) und noch nicht beseitigt ist.



Die Steuerkettenproblematik betrifft Motoren von 2007 bis 2011, keine Ahnung wie du da auch "noch immer" kommst. Und das Problem waren zu große Toleranzen beim Lieferanten der Kettenräder. Mangelnde Qualität beu Zulieferteilen kann jeden Motor treffen.

Probleme gibt es auch bei anderen BMW Motoren. Vom 50i mit 408PS liest man öfter das er gerne mal hops geht. Auch die letztgebauten Sauger mit ihrem Magerbetrieb sollen nicht so toll sein und laufen manchmal wie Rappelkisten - dann sind 6 neue Injektoren samt Zündspulen fällig. Und das sind alles keine 4 Zylinder.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist das mit den neuen B47 Motoren immernoch nicht beseitigt? :/



Ist behoben, schon seit 2011. Und auch Autos aus dem fraglichen Zeitraum kann man kaufen wenn man weiß worauf man bei der Probefahrt hören muss. Bei der Masse an Fahrzeugen am Makrt findet man sicher einen Mängelfreien. Wahrscheinlich sogar leichter als einen problemfreien Mager R6.


----------



## Zeiss (26. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Probleme gibt es auch bei anderen BMW Motoren. Vom 50i mit 408PS liest man öfter das er gerne mal hops geht.



Die N62 und die N63 kann man insgesamt in die Pfeife rauchen, die waren nicht wirklich gut... leider. Aber hey, sonst hätte ich jetzt keinen 7er, wenn es anders wäre


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem hat der 5 Zylinder im TTRS gerade mal 400PS, eindeutig zu wenig für einen R8. Und ob man den Motor standfest auf 610PS + bringt wage ich zu bezweifel.


Der 2L 4 Zylinder von VW schafft standfest 420PS, laut Aussage von VW.
500-550PS sollten kein Problem sein, das hat sogar schon der alter 2,2L geschafft.
Er muss ja auch keine 610PS schaffen.
Man nimmt einfach den V10 als Top Version und den R5 als "Einstiegsmodell".
Davon ab, wird Audi das nie machen.
Wenn man sich mal den RS5 TDI Concept ansieht, kriegt man ne gute Vorstellung wo die Reise hingehen kann.
Klar sind Diesel im Sportwagen nicht beliebt, hat aber in LeMans damals auch keinen interessiert.
Audi ist halt stark mit dem TDI verbunden, mehr noch als mit dem 5 Zylinder.

Zum Sound einer 6 Zylinder:
Finde ich halt nicht sonderlich prickelnd, aber ich find den Boxersound auch nicht sonderlich toll.

Die meisten wollen halt dieses sämige, runde Laufgeräusch.


----------



## Zoon (26. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> So begnügte sich der  Einzylinder-Glühkopfmotor  sogar mit Teerölen, Destilationsrückständen,  wie Naphta und Mazut und  sonstigen Schwerölen, für die es bis dahin  keinen Motor gab."
> 
> LANZ-BULLDOG-Homepage



auch   so ein Glühkopf ist nicht ganz problemlos, zum beispiel sollte der  immer unter Last betrieben werden, wen nicht und das Ding nur großteils  auf Oldtimertreffen im Leerlauf rumklackert hat man auch die  Ölkoksablagerungen im Schornstein, wenn man dan doch wieder ordentlich  Last gibt  und die Abgastemperatur steigt sind schon viele Bulldogs wegen  Schornsteinbrand (!!) abgefackelt, wenn das bei der Hitze auf  staubtrockenen Wiesenacker passiert voila da hast den Flächenbrand 





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Finde heute mal einen Motor, der so brutal unrund läuft!



Bauste dann halt ein ausgleichgewicht aufs Schwungrad, das wiegt dann ungefähr zweieinhalb tonnen  




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am 4 Zylinder, sondern an BMW, weil die nen Schrott Motor gebaut haben. .



au  ja zum glück hatte ich damals bei meinem 320d vorher die sich  anbahnende Situation bemerkt, sprich bevor sich die Drallklappen in den  Ansaugtrakt verabschiedet HÄTTEN sich von dem Auto verabschiedet 





Riverna schrieb:


> P
> Ferrari V6 Turbo
> 
> Eine Stufe runter wie es BMW seit einiger Zeit macht würde vermutlich  noch gehen, aber ich glaube kaum das der Absatz beim M3 geblieben wäre  wenn man vom V8 direkt auf einen R4 Zylinder gegangen wäre.



@  Ferrari den Motor gibts quasi schon, im Alfa Giulia QV  der V6 Biturbo  stammt vom V8 Biturbo vom 488GTB ab, halt um 2 Zylinder reduziert. Wann  der direkt in nem Ferrari auftaucht ist wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit da  der 488GTB in der Basis schon rund 580 PS hat ist darunter ja noch Platz  für nen kleineren Ferrari.

@ BMW die führen das Downsizing über  die Preisliste schließlich muss man ja mit hohen Austattungslinien  einkaufen um überhaupt noch in den Genuss des R6 zu kommen. Und von  allen neuen BMW die ich hier so auf der Straße sind sieht man 95% eh  alles nur noch die 4 Zylinder Modelle - scheinen sich also doch nicht so  schlecht zu verkaufen (verleasen ). Wobei der 1.5er Dreizylinder ist soundtechnisch durchaus emotional ertragbar. 

@ Audi, wenn dann wollen die den 5 Zylinder unterhalb des R8  bringen, entweder kleinerer Mittelmotorwagen der sich die Plattform mit  nächsten Boxster teilt, oder was ich von der History sympathischer finde  als neuen Sport Quattro auf verkürzten S5 Chassis (Schade dass das  Konzept es immer noch nicht in die Serie gebracht hat).


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2016)

@Ferrari 
Den Motor kenne ich, ist auch ein sehr guter Motor. Jedoch glaube ich nicht das so einer jemals in die großen Ferraris kommt. Das will kein Ferrari Käufer haben, alleine vom Klang her wäre das ein zu großes Defizit. 

@BMW 
Du solltest genauer lesen was ich schreibe, es ging nicht um BMW insgesamt und auch nicht um Audi insgesamt. Sondern um die Sparte der Supersportwagen. Normalerweise hat ein M3 in dieser Kategorie nichts zu suchen, aber einen M3 mit 4 Zylinder Motor würde man nicht mehr verkauft bekommen. Das ging in den 80/90er Jahren mit dem E30 zwar noch sehr gut. 

Jedoch sehe ich gerade das ich mich gestern Abend verschrieben habe, natürlich meine ich M5 und nicht M3. Da es im M3 nie einen V8 Motor gab... Stell dir mal vor BMW wäre da direkt vom V10 zurück auf einen R6 BiTurbo gegangen. Viele hätten dann lieber ihren "alten" M5 behalten. 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, Supersportwagen Besitzer achten nicht nur auf die Leistung und wollen auch keine kleinen 4 oder 5 Zylinder Motoren in ihren Fahrzeugen haben. Zum Glück wird Audi den R8 niemals mit einem 5 Zylinder Motor verschandeln.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> @Ferrari
> Den Motor kenne ich, ist auch ein sehr guter Motor. Jedoch glaube ich nicht das so einer jemals in die großen Ferraris kommt. Das will kein Ferrari Käufer haben, alleine vom Klang her wäre das ein zu großes Defizit.


Die haben sich schon ganz andere Motoren geleistet:
Ferrari 208 GTB/GTS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wobei das dafür ein V8 war.


----------



## XE85 (26. August 2016)

Ein M3 mit V8 gab es schon, den E90. 4Liter, 420PS (450 beim GTS). R4 - R6 - R6 - V8 - R6Turbo hatten die bisherigen M3.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. August 2016)

Den M3 gab es schon mit einem V8 (S65) und zwar im E9x


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da es im M3 nie einen V8 Motor gab...


Ähmm BMW M3 (E90) – Wikipedia


----------



## Riverna (26. August 2016)

Gut dann gab es den M3 mit V8, mir waren nur die Zahlreichen R8 bekannt. Ist ansich auch egal da es um den M5 ging wie ich oben berichtigt habe. BMW interessiert mich halt nicht sonderlich, da kann man nicht alle Motorvarianten auswendig kennen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und wer soll so einen Mist kaufen? Du etwa?
> Als ob jemand einen Sportwagen mit 2.2L Hubraum kaufen würde...
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes? Bugatti mit VR6 Motor?
> ...


Ein *Sport*wagen mit 5 Zylinder Turbo und mächtig Dampf würde sich verkaufen wie sau. Eine Luxusschleuder mit 5 Zylinder Turbo will keiner haben.

Im A45 der Motor ist mit 210PS pro Liter standfest und das ist nen ganz normaler Motor. Da sind weder Titan Pleul, noch Schmiedekolben oder ein optimierter Zylinderkopf verbaut. Ist alles 0815 Großserientechnik. Mit ein paar überarbeiteten Bauteilen könnte man aus einem 2,5 Zylinder Turbo ganz locker 650PS standfest rausbekommen.
So ein A45 fährt mit normalem 98 Oktan, kein E85 oder Wasser-Methanol Einspritzung.

Die Technik für so viel Literleistung ist schon lange ausgereift.


----------



## dsdenni (26. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige... Nissan CA18DET, ständig Lagerschaden. Mazda K8 *1.8L V6,*einfach nur müllig das Teil. Gibt einige Rotzmotoren aus den 90ern.



1.8l V6 kann ja nur kagge sein  

Ich finde das es durchaus annehmbare 4 Zylinder Motoren vom Klang her gibt. (Vorallem Boxer)

Aber lieblingssound ist eher so:

V10
V8
R6/V6
R5


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Finde mal einen Motor der heutigen Zeit, der das schafft:
> "Die Brennstoffgleichgültigkeit der Lanz-Bulldogs ist bis heute von   anderen Typen nicht übertroffen. So begnügte sich der   Einzylinder-Glühkopfmotor sogar mit Teerölen, Destilationsrückständen,   wie Naphta und Mazut und sonstigen Schwerölen, für die es bis dahin   keinen Motor gab."
> 
> LANZ-BULLDOG-Homepage



Das is der größte Crap der Traktorengeschichte 

Geh mal aufs Oldtimertreffen und frag einen Besitzer ob du das Ding ankurbeln darfst... 




ASD_588 schrieb:


> Im betrieb muss das teil ja eine richtige rauchsäule hinter sich hergezogen haben wenn man ihn mit solch "hochwertigen" Kraftstoffen betrieben hat.
> 
> Der ist aber ganz schön klein.
> Traktor: LANZ BULLDOG: 12PS Roholschlepper HL12 - Ur Bulldog - YouTube



Oh, der Raucht wie sau


----------



## volvo242 (26. August 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Aber lieblingssound ist eher so:
> 
> V10
> V8
> ...



V8 455 cui (7,5L)
V8 14L aus nem Volvo Lkw @ Pickup


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

Bei mir wäre das:
Urquattro
RS2
TTRS
Aston Martin V12 Vantage
Aston Martin V8 Vantage
Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo mit Ragazzon Auspuff 

Was ich nicht so mag, ist dieser Blechsound der meisten Ferraris.


----------



## Zeiss (26. August 2016)

Hier ist genau zu sehen, dass er keine Steinschläge hat 

Heute beim Mr. Wash gewesen, innen und außen für 35€, kann man nichts sagen, passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Donnerstag beim Pneumobil gewesen und die Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln lassen. Nur 46€??? Ist es wirklich so günstig?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag beim Pneumobil gewesen und die Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln lassen. Nur 46€??? Ist es wirklich so günstig?



Nur die Bremsflüssigkeit kostet doch schon 15-20€ für so eine große Bremse. Haben wahrscheinlich nur den Pott oben abgesaugt und neue Flüssigkeit reingekippt. Das nächste Mal wenn wirklich einer nen Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel macht, kommt es da schwarz raus wie Motoröl.  ...wenn vorher nicht schon was kaputt geht.


----------



## meik19081999 (26. August 2016)

@Zeiss:

Entferne vielleicht dein Nummernschild aus dem Bild, ist im Internet sicher schlauer


----------



## Zeiss (26. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur die Bremsflüssigkeit kostet doch schon 15-20€ für so eine große Bremse. Haben wahrscheinlich nur den Pott oben abgesaugt und neue Flüssigkeit reingekippt. Das nächste Mal wenn wirklich einer nen Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel macht, kommt es da schwarz raus wie Motoröl.  ...wenn vorher nicht schon was kaputt geht.



Ich dachte, es würde mehr kosten...  

Sie machen es schon ordentlich, nicht nur oben absaugen und frische Flüssigkeit reinleeren. Die Leute kenne ich nicht seit gestern und denen vertraue ich auch.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2016)

Naja mehr als nen Liter werden die wohl kaum gebraucht haben.
Ich hab damals gerade mal nen halben beim Fiat gebraucht.
War blaue Bremsflüssigkeit, glaube ATE Typ 200.
Nein, das hat keinen Sinn gemacht die zu nehmen, aber ich wollte einfach mal anderes.


----------



## Anticrist (26. August 2016)

Steht seit gestern Abend beim Händler und wartet auf Abholung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Auch die hochgezüchteten 4 Zylinder wie im A45 AMG oder auch im Passat 2,0 TDI mit 240PS sind keine Massenmotoren. Der typische 2L R4 hat 150, 170 oder mal 190PS. Das sind Literleistungen die den schwächeren 6 Zylindern entsprechen. Die ja mittlerweile auch oft als Downsizingmotor anstelle eines V8 verbaut werden.



Hmm, dafür verbauen wir den BiTDI im Passat momentan aber ganz schön oft 
Der BiTDI ist auf jeden Fall ein Massenmotor.



XE85 schrieb:


> Ja aber doch nicht alles. Und die laufenden Kosten kommen ja auch noch dazu, die bekommt man definitiv nicht wieder. Ein 30d kostet in Österreich mal locker 600 bis 800€ mehr im Jahr, je nach Fahrleistung. Da kommt man bei längerer Nutzungsdauer nahe an eine 5 Stellige Summer an Mehrkosten.



ich bin jetzt von DE ausgegangen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Die Steuerkettenproblematik betrifft Motoren von 2007 bis 2011, keine Ahnung wie du da auch "noch immer" kommst. Und das Problem waren zu große Toleranzen beim Lieferanten der Kettenräder. Mangelnde Qualität beu Zulieferteilen kann jeden Motor treffen.



Nein, die Problematik tritt auch auf alle Fälle nach 2011 auf. Das "scharfkantige" Kettenrad der Kurbelwelle ist nur eine Ursache.
Die andere Ursache sind die starken Lastwechsel im Kettentrieb, was die Kette zum schwingen/schlagen bringt. Dadurch längt sich eine Kette in erster Linie.
Die Schäden, die durch das scharfkantige Kettenrad entstanden sind, waren plötzliche Kettenrisse mit Motorschaden, nicht die, bei denen die Kette immer mehr schlägt und schabt, bis sie irgendwann reißt.




XE85 schrieb:


> Auch die letztgebauten Sauger mit ihrem Magerbetrieb sollen nicht so toll sein und laufen manchmal wie Rappelkisten - dann sind 6 neue Injektoren samt Zündspulen fällig. Und das sind alles keine 4 Zylinder.
> 
> [...] Wahrscheinlich sogar leichter als einen problemfreien Mager R6.



Weil der N53 ein Motor war, den man mal eben "aus der Hüfte geschossen hat", aufgrund Umweltbestimmungen etc.

@Anticrist: Das Bild von dem schrecklichen Comand hättest besser weg lassen können, fällt zur sonstigen augenscheinlichen Qualität aus dem Rahmen


----------



## fatlace (27. August 2016)

@Anticrist
mag ja so gar keine SUV's, aber das ding ist einfach ein geiler Panzer 

Hab den neulich mal hinter einem Cayenne gesehen, der sah im vergleich einfach nur winzig und wie ein Spielzeugauto aus


----------



## volvo242 (27. August 2016)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Steht seit gestern Abend beim Händler und wartet auf Abholung


Toll und die Kiste hat mehr Überwachung integriert als ein Tesla,
bzw. sendet die Daten sofort nach hause.  

B2T:
Durfte heute einen S P90D mit dem Vater probefahren,
geiles E-Kart hätte ich die 132 000 euro wär das meins.


----------



## Anticrist (27. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Toll und die Kiste hat mehr Überwachung integriert als ein Tesla,
> bzw. sendet die Daten sofort nach hause.



und??


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hmm, dafür verbauen wir den BiTDI im Passat momentan aber ganz schön oft



Wieviel ist "ganz schön oft"? Quelle? In der Vorführwagenbörse von VW für Österreich hab ich jetzt genau einen einzige gefunden, das ist wirklich ganz schön oft. Bei mobile sind aktuell knapp 1000 gelistet, das sind nichtmal 10% der verfügbaren Modelle. BMW 5er mit Bi und TriTurbo Diesel kommen auf einen ähnlichen Wert - und das trotz des hohen Aufpreises dieser Modelle.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nein, die Problematik tritt auch auf alle Fälle nach 2011 auf.



Auch da hätte ich gerne eine Quelle, alle die ich im Netz gefunden habe haben sprechen von einer 2011 behobenen Problematik.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt von DE ausgegangen.



Und ich hab dir mal geschildert wie es in anderen Ländern aussieht. Bin eh neugierig wie lange das relativ günstige Autofahren in DE noch so bleibt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja mehr als nen Liter werden die wohl kaum gebraucht haben.


Bei großen Bremsen brauchst du 1,5 bis 2 Liter. Drückt man weniger durch, hat man immer noch die alte vermixte Suppe drin. Es ist ja nicht so das die neue Flüssigkeit die alte Flüssigkeit vor sich herschiebt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wieviel ist "ganz schön oft"? Quelle?



Ich brauche keine Quelle, wenn ich die Motoren jeden Tag bei uns auf den Linien sehe 
Geschätzt ist jeder 10. ein BiTDI, was bei der aktuellen Taktzeit bedeutet, dass alle etwa 3min ein Passat mit dem BiTDI gebaut wird. 
Da gehe ich nun mal ganz stark von aus, dass sowas unter einen Massenmotor fällt.



XE85 schrieb:


> Auch da hätte ich gerne eine Quelle, alle die ich im Netz gefunden habe haben sprechen von einer 2011 behobenen Problematik.



N47 Diesel!! Ubersicht Steuerkette, schabt, rasselt, gelangt, gerissen | BMW 1er / 2er Forum & Community

Leider ist die erste Seite nicht mehr aktuell. Im Thread finden sich allerdings immer mal wieder F20/21 mit Problemen.
Erst ab BJ. Mitte 2013 wird es ruhig. Danach wurde die Puma aber immer noch weitergeführt/überarbeitet (bis Puma 18, glaube ich). 
Gab danach also auch noch immer mal wieder vereinzelt Probleme.



XE85 schrieb:


> Und ich hab dir mal geschildert wie es in anderen Ländern aussieht. Bin  eh neugierig wie lange das relativ günstige Autofahren in DE noch so  bleibt.



Da wird sich so schnell nix ändern, denke ich. Da hält die Autolobby mMn dann schon genug gegen, gerade die Premiumhersteller.


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2016)

"Geschätzt" jeder 10. Passat ist für Dich ganz schön "oft"? Aber da hat sicher jeder andere Ansichten. Wobei das mit den 10% von XE85 ja dann ganz gut hin kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so das die neue Flüssigkeit die alte Flüssigkeit vor sich herschiebt.


Hmm komisch, war bist jetzt bei jeder Bremse bei mir so.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. August 2016)

Der 2l Biturbo wir ja auch im T6 und Amarok eingestezt nur wird dort die Leistung auf 180ps reduziert außer im neuen Tiguan dort soll er 240ps haben.

VW Tiguan Biturbo TDI: So fahrt der neue Power-Tiguan - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT


----------



## XE85 (27. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Quelle, .



Aber ich.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Geschätzt ist jeder 10. ein BiTDI...
> Da gehe ich nun mal ganz stark von aus, dass sowas unter einen Massenmotor fällt.



Geschätzt aja. Nur mal als Vergleich, der 150PS TDI macht bei mobile fast 50% der Fahrzeuge aus. Wenn also alle 180 Sekunden einer mit 240PS vom Band läuft, dann ist es etwa alle 36Sekunden einer mit der 150PS Maschine. Denn davon werden offenbar 5x so viele Fahrzeug produziert.

Selbst jene mit 190PS sind noch mehr als doppelt so oft gelistet. Also wenn der 240er ein MAssenmotor ist, was sind denn dann die anderen beiden?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Leider ist die erste Seite nicht mehr aktuell. Im Thread finden sich allerdings immer mal wieder F20/21 mit Problemen.
> Erst ab BJ. Mitte 2013 wird es ruhig. Danach wurde die Puma aber immer  noch weitergeführt/überarbeitet (bis Puma 18, glaube ich).
> Gab danach also auch noch immer mal wieder vereinzelt Probleme.



Ich hab jetzt nicht die Zeit den ganzen Thread zu lesen, aber auch Post 7 ist interessant:



> Interessant ist diese Aussage in der PUMA:
> "Fahrzeuge *nach Produktion 03/2011* und Fahrzeuge bei denen schon alle  aktuellen Maßnahmen verbaut sind, dürfen nicht nochmal repariert werden!  Akustik ist momentaner Serienstand! Es *besteht kein Risiko eines  Steuerkettenrisses*!"
> 
> Demnach kann man sich ja eigentlich den Gang zum Händler sparen, wenn das Fahrzeug jünger als 02/2011 ist.



Also offensichtlich wurde 2011 doch etwas behoben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm komisch, war bist jetzt bei jeder Bremse bei mir so.


Dann musst du eine Bremsanlage haben, wo Einhornstaub mit verbaut ist oder so. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Erstmal mischt sich schonmal die neue und alte Flüssigkeit im Behälter, weil man den nicht 100% trocken bekommt. Als nächstes im Hauptbremszylinder und ABS. In den Leitungen ist die Vermischung relativ wenig, weil der Durchmesser so klein ist. Spätestens im Sattel, wenn die Räume hinter den Kolben durchspült werden, ist es komplett vermischt.
Drückt man dann bei so einer großen Bremse von einem V12 nur 100ml pro Rad raus, hat man quasi fast den gleichen Wassergehalt wie vorher und man hätte es sich auch sparen können. Im Ausgleichbehälter die Flüssigkeit mag dann frisch sein aber das hilft einem ja nicht weiter. Misst man die Flüssigkeit aus den Sätteln ist die immer noch total voll mit Wasser.

Und bei einer Bremsanlage von einem 760 würde ich persönlich an ein paar ml Bremsflüssigkeit nicht sparen, weil neue Sättel oder ein neues ESP mit Sicherheit ein Vermögen kosten.


----------



## JoM79 (27. August 2016)

Naja, da ich damals von Braun auf Blau gewechselt habe und am Ende nur Blau aus den Sätteln kam, dann war das wohl Einhornstaub.
Vorne 4 Kolben Brembo und hinten 1 Kolben (meine) Lucas.
Vorher halt alte Flüssigkeit aus dem Behälter raussaugen und mit der Neuen auffüllen.
Dann nachfüllen bevor der Behälter leer ist und fertig.
Zwischendurch natürlich an den Sätteln die Flüssigkeit ablassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. August 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Geschätzt aja. Nur mal als Vergleich, der 150PS TDI macht bei mobile fast 50% der Fahrzeuge aus. Wenn also alle 180 Sekunden einer mit 240PS vom Band läuft, dann ist es etwa alle 36Sekunden einer mit der 150PS Maschine. Denn davon werden offenbar 5x so viele Fahrzeug produziert.
> 
> Selbst jene mit 190PS sind noch mehr als doppelt so oft gelistet. Also wenn der 240er ein MAssenmotor ist, was sind denn dann die anderen beiden?



Es sind alles Massenmotoren, eben weil so viele produziert werden. 
Ist z.B. ein Bugatti W16 ein Massenmotor, nur weil 100% der der Veyrons damit ausgerüstet werden ?
Es kommt auf die Stückzahl an, nicht auf Prozentangaben.



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht die Zeit den ganzen Thread zu lesen, aber auch Post 7 ist interessant:
> 
> 
> 
> Also offensichtlich wurde 2011 doch etwas behoben.



Es wurde etwas behoben, ja. Es treten aber auch danach noch Kettenrisse auf (siehe Thread sowie anderen Threads).
Nicht umsonst wurde die Puma noch, ich glaube 7x überarbeitet.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. August 2016)

Die Logik, anhand der angebotenen Fahrzeuge auf mobile.de die insgesamt produzierte Menge hochzurechnen, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Es könnte ja auch ganz einfach heißen, dass die Vorbesitzer mit dem Modell (Motor) nicht zufrieden sind und deswegen mehr Fahrzeuge wieder angeboten werden,
als das bei beliebten Modellen (Motoren) der Fall ist.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2016)

Dort stehen auch Neuwagen.


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Stückzahl an, nicht auf Prozentangaben.



Natürlich kommt es darauf an, was machen denn absoluten Zahlen in diesem Zusammenhang für einen Sinn? Willst du jetzt auch sagen, wenn von Motor A 9 von 10 einen Motorschaden haben und bei Motor B 15 von 1000 das Motor A zuverlässiger ist weil ja 15 mehr als 9 ist? - und ignorieren das bei Motor A 90% der gelieferten und bei Motor B gerade mal 1,5% betroffen sind? 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es wurde etwas behoben, ja. Es treten aber auch danach noch Kettenrisse auf (siehe Thread sowie anderen Threads).
> Nicht umsonst wurde die Puma noch, ich glaube 7x überarbeitet.



Wie gesagt, werden mir den Thread mal durchlesen wenn ich Zeit habe.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Die Logik, anhand der angebotenen Fahrzeuge auf  mobile.de die insgesamt produzierte Menge hochzurechnen, erschließt sich  mir nicht.



Wenn du bessere Quellen hast immer her damit.


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2016)

Hi, ich brauche mal wieder ein paar Tipps. Habe meinen BMW verkauft und suche nun etwas neues. Bin mir immer noch nicht so ganz sicher ob Benziner oder Diesel. Fahre um die 15000 km im Jahr. Wenn ich meine Suchkriterien (ab Bj 2014, bis 30000km, bis 11500€, kein Kombi und ab 90-100 PS) bei Mobile eingebe, werden mir viele Opel Corsa, Ford Fiesta, Seat Ibiza angezeigt. Sind diese Autos für das Geld okay? Kennt sich jemand mit diesen Modellen aus und auf was muss man da achten? Brauche den Wagen überwiegend für Landstraßen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch einen Geheimtipp. Das Auto kann auch ruhig 1-2 Jahre älter sein.

EDIT: Sowas zum Beispiel? Vernünftiges Angebot? Seat Ibiza Lim. Stylance / Style/ Navigation als Kleinwagen in Berlin


----------



## tsd560ti (28. August 2016)

Schau dich mal bei Kia um, da gibt es für das Geld sehr schöne junge Gebrauchtwagen, weil sie früh Wert verlieren. 
Fahrzeugangebot: Kia Rio 1.4 Edition 7 für 9680 EUR
Kia Rio 1.4 Edition 7 als Kleinwagen in Frankfurt am Main
5,3Jahre Restgarantie, Kopfairbags und das ganze 1300€ billiger als der Seat.

Bei den 1,2TSI gab es doch auch Steuerkettenprobleme, wurden die in der Generation schon abgestellt?


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Schau dich mal bei Kia um, da gibt es für das Geld sehr schöne junge Gebrauchtwagen, weil sie früh Wert verlieren.
> Fahrzeugangebot: Kia Rio 1.4 Edition 7 für 9680 EUR
> Kia Rio 1.4 Edition 7 als Kleinwagen in Frankfurt am Main
> 5,3Jahre Restgarantie, Kopfairbags und das ganze 1300€ billiger als der Seat.
> ...



Bei Kia werde ich die Tage mal bei uns ins Autohaus schauen. 
Das mit den Problemen bzgl. der Steuerkette weiß ich nicht. Generell habe ich überhaupt gar keine Ahnung welche Motoren welche Probleme haben und auf was man achten muss. Daher hoffe ich ja hier auf ein paar Tipps.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, da ich damals von Braun auf Blau gewechselt habe und am Ende nur Blau aus den Sätteln kam, dann war das wohl Einhornstaub.
> Vorne 4 Kolben Brembo und hinten 1 Kolben (meine) Lucas.
> Vorher halt alte Flüssigkeit aus dem Behälter raussaugen und mit der Neuen auffüllen.
> Dann nachfüllen bevor der Behälter leer ist und fertig.
> Zwischendurch natürlich an den Sätteln die Flüssigkeit ablassen.


Es ist ziemlich egal ob am Ende nur noch blaue Flüssigkeit raus kam. Wichtig ist das der Wassergehalt der Bremsflüssigkeit wieder auf einem guten Niveau ist. Man wechselt Bremsflüssigkeit ja nicht weil die verschleißt oder schimmelig wird, sondern weil die Wasser zieht. Kommt neue Bremsflüssigkeit mit alter zusammen, so gleicht sich der Wassergehalt relativ flott aus. Deswegen muss man mehr rauslaufen lassen und das System spülen, um das Wasser raus zu bekommen.

Wieviel Kolben deine Bremse hatte, ist relativ egal, da die Größe der Bremse viel ausschlagebener ist für die Flüssigkeitsmenge. Eine 14" 6 Kolben Bremse hat viel weniger Flüssigkeit als eine 18" 1 Kolben Bremse. Je großer die Bremsklötze sind, desto mehr effektive Kolbenfläche braucht man, um bei gleichem Reibwert auf die benötigte Bremskraft zu kommen.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Ich habe das mit 2 KFZlern zusammen gemacht, sollte also gepasst haben.
Aber es muss ja falsch gewesen sein, da andere Leute ausser dir ja eh keine Ahnung haben können.


----------



## Riverna (28. August 2016)

Wenn am Ende nur noch blaue Flüssigkeit raus gekommen ist, hat es die braune Flüssigkeit (damit ist wohl normale Bremsflüssigkeit gemeint) komplett raus. Das ist eigentlich ziemlich logisch...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2016)

Dann miss mal den Wassergehalt der blauen Flüssigkeit, die unmittelbar nach der Braunen gekommen ist. Wirst dich dann ganz schön wundern.

99% aller Autofahrer werden nie merken ob die Bremsflüssigkeit anständig gewechselt wurde, da die ihr Auto nie so hart fahren.
Und wenn dann halt man nen Sattel kaputt ist, wird es auf das Alter geschoben und nicht auf die mangelnde oder fehlerhaft Wartung.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn am Ende nur noch blaue Flüssigkeit raus gekommen ist, hat es die braune Flüssigkeit (damit ist wohl normale Bremsflüssigkeit gemeint) komplett raus. Das ist eigentlich ziemlich logisch...


Ja, halt die alte Bremsflüssigkeit die neu mal bernsteinfarben war.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann miss mal den Wassergehalt der blauen Flüssigkeit, die unmittelbar nach der Braunen gekommen ist. Wirst dich dann ganz schön wundern.
> 
> 99% aller Autofahrer werden nie merken ob die Bremsflüssigkeit anständig gewechselt wurde, da die ihr Auto nie so hart fahren.
> Und wenn dann halt man nen Sattel kaputt ist, wird es auf das Alter geschoben und nicht auf die mangelnde oder fehlerhaft Wartung.


Na man gut dass du zu den 1% gehörst.
Ich fahre mein Auto lieber materialschonend, hab keine Lust da andauernd Teile tauschen zu müssen.
Davon ab geben die meisten Serienbremsen eh sehr früh auf, da reichen teilweise 3,4 harte Bremsungen aus.


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2016)

Jedes mal den selben Mist... langsam kann ich mir es echt nicht mehr durchlesen. Klar 99% der Autofahrer kennst du um dies beurteilen zu können. Soviel Selbstüberschätzung habe ich selten gelesen...


----------



## Captn (29. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 99% aller Autofahrer werden nie merken ob die Bremsflüssigkeit anständig gewechselt wurde, da die ihr Auto nie so hart fahren.
> Und wenn dann halt man nen Sattel kaputt ist, wird es auf das Alter geschoben und nicht auf die mangelnde oder fehlerhaft Wartung.



Im Normalfall versteht man sich auch darauf, sein Auto nicht zu vergewaltigen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jedes mal den selben Mist... langsam kann ich mir es echt nicht mehr durchlesen. Klar 99% der Autofahrer kennst du um dies beurteilen zu können. Soviel Selbstüberschätzung habe ich selten gelesen...


Du bist ja auch in der Werkstatt tätig... Wieviele Kunde habt ihr, die mit massiven Hitzespuren auf der Bremse zu euch kommen? Ich nehme mal an in Richtung 1%. Allen anderen könnte man auch Ad Blue auf die Bremse kippen, wenn das nicht immer so kristallisieren würde. Dampfblasenbildung hat man nunmal nur, wenn man die Bremse bis ans Limit bringt.



Captn schrieb:


> Im Normalfall versteht man sich auch darauf, sein Auto nicht zu vergewaltigen...


Mache ich ja auch nicht. Ich gehe schon ziemlich schonend mit dem Material um. Die Kiste wird immer penibel warm und kalt gefahren, bekommt nur Originalteile oder besser, Wartung wird penibel eingehalten(sogar mehr als muss), immer nur beste Betriebsflüssigkeiten. Trotzdem lasse ich den richtig fliegen, das macht so ein Auto auch gut mit. Ist ja kein Ssangyong, der würde bei meiner Fahrweise nach 20000km komplett durchbrechen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2016)

Wie lange halten nochmal Bremsen bei dir, da du ja ziemlich schonend fährst?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2016)

Klötze+Scheiben meist 8000-16000km, je nachem wieviel ich auf der Rennstrecke fahre. Sind 2 Trackdays in Folge, dann sind es auch nur 1500km. Das ist halt Verschleißmaterial. Sättel, Bremssattelträger und was sonst noch so an der Bremse ist, ist seit 160000km noch original.

Es ist nunmal technisch nicht möglich flott zu fahren ohne das Verschleißmaterial zu verbrauchen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2016)

Ohja, du fährst sehr schonend.
Meine Bremsen wurden noch nie gewechselt, die halten jetzt seit 42tkm.


----------



## turbosnake (29. August 2016)

Nur haben die Originalteile gegenüber den OEM Teilen keine Vorteile.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2016)

Bei manchen Teilen nicht, bei anderen schon.  Patentgeschützte und speziell für den Hersteller gefertigte Teile gibt es nicht so im Handel.

Oft sieht man den Unterschied sogar. Bei Ölfiltern werden z.B. gerne weniger Lamellen genommen. Obwohl die gleiche Teilenummer draufsteht hat der Filter mit der zusätzlichen Herstellerkennzeichnung einfach mal 3-4 mehr.

Konkretes Beispiel Turbolader OM642
Originalteil:
Turbo mit Abgassammelrohren, Steller und Stütze vormontiert

OEM Teil von Honeywell:
Nur Turbo

Ist eine riesen Scheißarbeit, wenn man so einen nicht vormontierten Turbo bekommt. So einfach mal reinwerfen und anziehen ist nicht, weil das alles Langlöcher sind. Also lose einbauen, alles anpinseln, wieder ausbauen, Schrauben anziehen, nochmal einbauen. Wenn es nicht passt, nochmal von vorne.

Und noch ein gutes Beispiel: Aktivkohlefilter W212
Originial Daimler(produziert von Mann Filter) -> http://www.te-taxiteile.com/media/image/41/d2/1f/1ad4e480a5979d3ac5345dd466ac76c0_600x600.jpg
Mann Filter OEM -> http://www.taxi-ersatzteile.com/Web.../1E63/B984/B5C3/C0A8/2BBA/3BD3/CUK29005_2.JPG

Na, wer filtert mehr?  Obvious Unterschied is obvious.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2016)

Und anhand eines so kleinen Bildes soll man jetzt nen Unterschied erkennen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2016)

Hab kein größeres gefunden aber selbst ein Blinder sollte das sehen...

Edit: Hab noch ein größeres aufgetrieben... Wer es jetzt nicht sieht, sollte mal den Augenarzt kontaktieren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2016)

Solange man Markenware/von Erstausrüstern kauft,  ist der Unterschied zu Originalteilen bei quasi allen Teilen nicht vorhanden bzw nicht bemerkbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2016)

...bis auf die ganzen Ausnahmen, wo die Originalteile einfach mal besser sind.


----------



## HordyH (29. August 2016)

@thebadfrag

Was fährst du für ne auto?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...bis auf die ganzen Ausnahmen, wo die Originalteile einfach mal besser sind.



Quatsch. In den meisten Fällen stehen die guten Erstausrüsterteile den Originalen in gar nix nach.
Siehe z.B. zahlreiche Teile von Lemförder/Sachs. Warum wird da wohl an manchen Stellen eine Kennzeichung weggeschliffen ?
Genau, weil die Teile vom selben Band laufen, wie die Teile für den Hersteller, nur halt ohne Herstellerkennzeichnung.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2016)

Nene, nur TBF hat Recht, sieh es doch ein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...bis auf die ganzen Ausnahmen, wo die Originalteile einfach mal besser sind.



Das stimmt nicht so ganz^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Quatsch. In den meisten Fällen stehen die guten Erstausrüsterteile den Originalen in gar nix nach.


Ich habe es ja auch nicht gesagt das die immer schlechter sind. Aber es gibt halt bestimmte Fälle, wie du ja an den Bildern deutlich erkennen kannst. 



HordyH schrieb:


> @thebadfrag
> 
> Was fährst du für ne auto?


Im Moment noch nen A3 8L 1.8T Quattro.

Nächsten Monat wird aber was frisches bestellt.


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch in der Werkstatt tätig... Wieviele Kunde habt ihr, die mit massiven Hitzespuren auf der Bremse zu euch kommen? Ich nehme mal an in Richtung 1%. Allen anderen könnte man auch Ad Blue auf die Bremse kippen, wenn das nicht immer so kristallisieren würde. Dampfblasenbildung hat man nunmal nur, wenn man die Bremse bis ans Limit bringt.



Da der Alterdurschnitt bei Nissankäufern bei ~ 50 Jahre liegen dürfte, wirst du dir die Frage selber beantworten können. 
Aber mein Bekanntenkreis fährt gelegentlich auf Rennstrecken (Hockenheim, Lausitzring, Oschersleben, Nordschleife) und keiner hat bisher kochende Bremsflüssigkeit gehabt. Teilweise fahren die Jungs mit 4 Jahre alter Bremsflüssigkeit rum (find ich nicht gut, ist aber so). Die Bremsflüssigkeit im Almera hat auch nie gekocht und die Kiste habe ich schon ordentlich über den Ring geprügelt. Bevor die Bremsflüssigkeit zu kochen anfängt, fangen die originalen Bremsen an zu versagen. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ohja, du fährst sehr schonend.
> Meine Bremsen wurden noch nie gewechselt, die halten jetzt seit 42tkm.



Unrecht hat er da nicht. 42tkm schafft man nur wenn man nicht auf dem Track fährt. Die Bremse beim Almera hat ~ 25tkm gehalten. Und da bin ich nur 4 Runden mit über den Ring gefahren.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2016)

Meine Bremse früher beim Golf hat auch nur 25tkm gehalten und da war ich nicht einmal auf der Rennstrecke.
Ich rede ja vom ganz normalen Autofahren und kommt auch drauf an wie die Bremse dimensioniert ist.
Die Bremse im Impreza Kombi von meinen Eltern hat schon nach 3km kurviger Landstrasse aufgegeben.
Wenn ich öfter Rennstrecke fahren würde, dann ich hätte ich sowieso nur für die Rennstrecke extra Bremsen.
Das Wechseln ist doch schnell gemacht und danach wieder die normalen Bremsen rein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bevor die Bremsflüssigkeit zu kochen anfängt, fangen die originalen Bremsen an zu versagen.
> 
> Und da bin ich nur 4 Runden mit über den Ring gefahren.


Kommt sehr drauf an, was für eine Bremse verbaut ist. Bei unseren V-Klassen/Vito wird die Bremse von Brembo geliefert und da sind ab Werk hochtemperatur-feste Klötze drin. Das ist weil die Bremse so klein sein muss, damit die unter die kleinsten Stahlfelgen drunter passt. Die Klötze sind zwar sehr weich von der Mischung damit die Leute keine Angst bekommen aber trotzdem können die richtig Hitze ab. Wenn man dann da mit alter Flüssigkeit mal nen bischen Dampf macht endet das in der Leitplanke.

Wenn du mit deinem Almera 20 Runden gefahren wärst und das mit min. 5 Runden am Stück, dann hätte die Bremse genau diese 400km gehalten.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich öfter Rennstrecke fahren würde, dann ich hätte ich sowieso nur für die Rennstrecke extra Bremsen.
> Das Wechseln ist doch schnell gemacht und danach wieder die normalen Bremsen rein.


Das ist ne Monster Arbeit immer die ganze Bremse umbauen.

Für mein Auto kosten die Serienklötze an der VA ~60€.
Die EBC Yello Stuff, die ich aktuell fahre kosten ~150€.
Ein Satz Endless Endurance Klötze kostet schlappe 850€ und hat keinerlei Zulassung und keine Bremswirkung unter 200C°. (und ja das sind nur die Bremsklötze für die mini Serienbremse)

Mit den Endless kann man kaum auf der Straße fahren und es ist einfach mal ein extremer Kostenfaktor.


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Bremse im Impreza Kombi von meinen Eltern hat schon nach 3km kurviger Landstrasse aufgegeben.



Hat der schon die 4 Kolben Bremsanlage wie die Turbo Modelle oder noch die kleine mit dem Faustsattel?

Wenn ich öfter Rennstrecke fahren würde, dann ich hätte ich sowieso nur für die Rennstrecke extra Bremsen.
Das Wechseln ist doch schnell gemacht und danach wieder die normalen Bremsen rein.[/QUOTE]

Naja also schnell gemacht ist das nicht. Sehe auch keinen Sinn da ständig an der Bremse rum zu fummeln. Für eine Rennstrecken taugliche Bremsanlage ist es mit Scheiben und Belägen nicht wirklich getan. Und einen Sattel wechselt man nicht mal eben so.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2016)

Das ist doch keine Monsterarbeit. 
Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug und 2 Leuten geht das ruckzuck. 
Vor allem wenn du nur vorne wechselst.


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deinem Almera 20 Runden gefahren wärst und das mit min. 5 Runden am Stück, dann hätte die Bremse genau diese 400km gehalten.



Die halten keine 5 Runden am Stück, nach einer Runde sind die schon am Ende und müssen abkühlen. Ich denke mal spätestens mitte der zweiten Runde kann ich mit dem Fuss bremsen, bringt mehr.


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Monsterarbeit.
> Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug und 2 Leuten geht das ruckzuck.
> Vor allem wenn du nur vorne wechselst.



Scheiben und Beläge wechsel geht schnell... aber auch das dauert seine Zeit. Wenn man eine Bremse macht, muss man sie auch sauber machen. Alleine das dauer schon. Denke wenn man es echt oft macht wird man beide Seiten zusammen in 30Min hin bekommen. Aber hier reden wir nur von Scheiben und Beläge in Seriengröße. Das ist mit einer richtigen Bremsanlage kaum zu vergleichen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. August 2016)

@Badfrag, EBC ist so ziemlich das schlechteste Beispiel für gute Scheiben oder Beläge 
Die Beläge sind Müll, die Scheiben überteuert.
Aber was will man schon bei dem Preis der Beläge erwarten.


----------



## Riverna (29. August 2016)

Die Meinung kann ich nicht teilen, war mit meinen Greenstuff sehr zufrieden.

PS: Es ist gar nicht so leicht ein Gewindefahrwerk und einen Auspuff für den Lexus zu finden...


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Allen anderen könnte man auch Ad Blue auf die Bremse kippen, wenn das nicht immer so kristallisieren würde. Dampfblasenbildung hat man nunmal nur, wenn man die Bremse bis ans Limit bringt.


So manche Passstraße runter mit schleifender Bremse, also der typische Wahnsinn eines Durchschnittskunden, geht stärker ans Limit als die Nordschleife. Und auf sowas werden Serienbremsen tatsächlich ausgelegt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2016)

@Badfrag

Was wird es denn für ein Auto?


----------



## Lee (30. August 2016)

> So manche Passstraße runter mit schleifender Bremse, also der typische Wahnsinn eines Durchschnittskunden


Ich muss jedes mal um das arme Auto weinen, wenn ich sowas sehe


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2016)

Lass mal das Wort Motorbremse bei einer Autodiskussion fallen, da gucken dich die meisten komisch an.


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich muss jedes mal um das arme Auto weinen, wenn ich sowas sehe



Mir eher die Insassen des Fahrzeugs... Am besten noch ne Familie mit kleinen Kindern.

Aber mal im ernst, wo bekommt man denn erklärt und gezeigt wie es richtig geht? Gehe mal davon aus jeder in meinem Bekanntenkreis der einen Führerschein hat war auch in der Fahrschule. Aber die wenigsten kennen den Zusammenhang zwischen Hitze, *Hygroskopizität*, Dampfblasenbildung und Bremsflüssigkeit.

In der Fahrschule wird das angerissen aber bei uns im Rheinland ist man vom Thema Passabfahrten soweit weg das es mich nicht wundert das keiner weiß wie man richtig Bergab fährt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2016)

Wie fährt man denn richtig bergab? 
Bei uns im Flachland wird das Thema gar nicht behandelt während der Fahrschule. Nicht mal anfahren mit Handbremse an Steigungen.


----------



## aloha84 (30. August 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie fährt man denn richtig bergab?
> Bei uns im Flachland wird das Thema gar nicht behandelt während der Fahrschule. Nicht mal anfahren mit Handbremse an Steigungen.



Niedrigen Gang wählen und fertig. Es ist ja keine Wissenschaft.
Ich hab meinen Führerschein im Harz gemacht......da ist das logischerweise Thema.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2016)

Und dann? 
Kein Gas geben und Bergab rollen lassen? 
Kommt man dann nicht in den Begrenzer? 
Oder bremst du zusätzlich zur Motorbremse?


----------



## Lee (30. August 2016)

Niedrigen Gang wählen und ohne Gas rollen lassen. Je nach Steigung reicht das aus um ne gewisse Geschwindigkeit zu halten. Bei extremen Steigungen reicht die Trägheit des Motors nicht aus, um das Auto abzubremsen. Da muss man dann ab und zu mal kurz (!) stark auf die Bremse latschen, das Auto kräftig runter bremsen und weiterrollen lassen. Kurz aber stark senkt den Bremsenverschleiß und ermöglicht vorallem, dass die Scheibe Zeit hat wieder runterzukühlen, was se beim Dauerbremsen nicht hat.

Wird die Motorbremswirkung eigentlich größer, wenn man nen fetteren Motor hat? Müsste doch eigentlich so sein oder? Weil ich meine, dass die bei meinem jetzigen Auto (1.4l Alu-Benziner) wesentlich schlechter ist als bei den größeren Dieseln meiner Eltern damals.



> Aber die wenigsten kennen den Zusammenhang zwischen Hitze, *Hygroskopizität*, Dampfblasenbildung und Bremsflüssigkeit.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber den meisten sollte klar sein ,dass Dauerbremsen den Verschleiß erhöht und das geht unmittelbar in den Geldbeutel und bei Geld wird der Durchschnittsdeutsche ja gleich sehr empfindlich! Wir haben das aber tatsächlich auch in der Fahrschule gelernt, dass Bremsflüssigkeit Wasser anzieht mit all seinen Folgen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. August 2016)

Je nachdem wie steil es ist, kommst Du natürlich dann schon in den Begrenzer, bzw weit darüber hinaus  Zusätzlich bremsen natürlich schon bei Bedarf, aber der Widerstand vom Motor bremst auch je nach Gefälle schon ordentlich ab, so daß das eigentlich im Normalfall reichen sollte. Vor scharfen Kehren bei Pässen etwas bremsen kann man ja ruhig, es geht eher darum, dass man nicht konstant die ganze Zeit auf der Bremse steht.

Guckt mal, wie doof:
Worst-Case Scenario - Ohne Bremse - YouTube

Typisch Dmax. Ganz spektakulär  Bei 1:34 rast er ohne funktionierende Bremse an einen anderen Wagen heran, zwanzig(!) Sekunden später "schießt" er dann vorbei.

Aber egal, alleine die Kommentare lohnen sich:
_
hab ich etwa gesagt, dass mir das passiert ist? das lernt man in der  fahrschule und der gesunde menschenverstand kriegt das auch auf die  reihe. und wenn du mal fahrrad gefahren bist, würdest du wissen, dass,  wenn man bei hoher geschwindigkeit die handbrembse zieht, das hintere  rad KRASS nach oben fliegt, weil nur das vordere gebremst wird und das  hintere noch mit krasssem schwung weiterfahren "will". das gleiche is  auch beim auto und wenn man bei 40 mph die handbremse zieht erhöht sich  der effek_


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Guckt mal, wie doof:
> Worst-Case Scenario - Ohne Bremse - YouTube
> 
> Typisch Dmax. Ganz spektakulär
> ...



Erinnert mich an die Bremsübungen beim Mopedführerschein.
Mein Fahrlehrer war erst zufrieden als es vorne blockierte und hinten das Rad in der Luft war.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. August 2016)

Ey, jetzt sieht das so aus, als hätte ich das gesagt.


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2016)

Upps, sorry.
Habs angepasst.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> Wird die Motorbremswirkung eigentlich größer, wenn man nen fetteren Motor hat? Müsste doch eigentlich so sein oder? Weil ich meine, dass die bei meinem jetzigen Auto (1.4l Alu-Benziner) wesentlich schlechter ist als bei den größeren Dieseln meiner Eltern damals.


Jein. Die Motorbremse sind im Endeffekt die (Reibungs-)verluste des Motors und natürlich hat ein großer Motor tendenziell mehr davon. Aber ein moderner Motor gegen alte Technik macht ebenfalls was aus. Langes "segeln" gibt nämlich besserer Verbrauchswerte.

Von der Bremswirkung siegt nach wie vor mein alter 2.0l 5-Ender. Der neue(re) 2.5l bremst schon weniger, die 2l 4-Ender Ökodiesel aus den letzten Firmenwagen meines Vaters kaum und bei dem KA2 mit 1,4l Motor dachte ich erst ich hätte aus Versehen ausgekuppelt. Der 1l Mini dagegen wehrt sich Problemlos auch mit vier Insassen gegen Beschleunigung ohne Öffnung der Drosselklappe(allerdings dank Vergaser mit ein paar Beschwerde-Explosionen).


----------



## HordyH (30. August 2016)

Da spielt wohl eher die Kompression des motors eine rolle


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die halten keine 5 Runden am Stück, nach einer Runde sind die schon am Ende und müssen abkühlen. Ich denke mal spätestens mitte der zweiten Runde kann ich mit dem Fuss bremsen, bringt mehr.


 Musste mal nen paar anständige Beläge einbauen. Ich hab es mit den Serienklötzen nur 1 Mal probiert und da bin ich grade mal bis Breitscheid gekommen. Da war das Pedal am Boden aber die verdammte Wand der Brücke kam immer näher.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @Badfrag, EBC ist so ziemlich das schlechteste Beispiel für gute Scheiben oder Beläge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist deiner Meinung nach besser und noch mit Straßenzulassung? Zugelassen für mein Auto sind Brembo HP 2000(600°C), Cosworth Streetmaster(650°C), EBC Yellostuff(900°C), Ferodo DS Performance(700°C). Von denen sind die Yellostuff mit Abstand die Klötze, die am meisten Wärme abkönnen.
Ich kann nicht sagen das die EBC schlecht sind, hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht... ...solange man die nicht viel zu warm fährt...



Olstyle schrieb:


> So manche Passstraße runter mit schleifender  Bremse, also der typische Wahnsinn eines Durchschnittskunden, geht  stärker ans Limit als die Nordschleife. Und auf sowas werden  Serienbremsen tatsächlich ausgelegt.


Passstraße runter mit schleifender Bremse ist nicht so krass, da muss man schon total übertreiben. Auf der Nordschleife bekomme ich die Scheibe locker kurzzeitig auf 1000-1100°C(hellrot). Auf der Passstraße versagen die schleifenden Serienbremsen bei etwa 450-550C° mit einer großen Qualmwolke. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @Badfrag
> 
> Was wird es denn für ein Auto?
> 
> ...


Zu 99% wird es ein S3, wenn ich nicht noch zufällig an viel Geld komme.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie fährt man denn richtig bergab?


Immer volles Rohr durchbeschleunigen, die Spitzkehren spät anbremsen und weit anfahren. Bei den ganz engen Kehren die Handbremse zur Hilfe nehmen. Wenn man dann merkt das einen die Bremsklötze verlassen, früher hochschalten und ca. 1-2 Sekunden vor dem Anbremspunkt im Schub rollen. Dann gestuft anbremsen, damit die Maximaltemperatur aus der Bremse kommt.
Blos nicht total ängstlich und langsam die Passstraße runtertuckeln, dafür ist die zu schade!  



Lee schrieb:


> Wird die Motorbremswirkung eigentlich größer, wenn man nen fetteren  Motor hat? Müsste doch eigentlich so sein oder? Weil ich meine, dass die  bei meinem jetzigen Auto (1.4l Alu-Benziner) wesentlich schlechter ist  als bei den größeren Dieseln meiner Eltern damals.


Und wie die höher wird!  Bei Autos mit viel Hubraum und Heckantrieb muss man grundsätzlich immer mit ein wenig Gas durch eine Kurve fahren, um nicht abzufliegen.(Nullgas)
Nimmt man z.B. bei einem C63 im 2. Gang mit 6000 rpm das Gas in der Kurve weg, blockieren die Hinterräder als ob man die Handbremse zieht.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Da spielt wohl eher die Kompression des motors eine rolle


Nur wenn es ein LKW ist:
Motorbremse – Wikipedia


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Passstraße runter mit schleifender Bremse ist nicht so krass, da muss man schon total übertreiben. Auf der Nordschleife bekomme ich die Scheibe locker kurzzeitig auf 1000-1100°C(hellrot). Auf der Passstraße versagen die schleifenden Serienbremsen bei etwa 450-550C° mit einer großen Qualmwolke.


Kenne nur die Aussage von den Leuten die den Ford ST beruflich Testen und die meinten ebenfalls ein Passlauf (muss aber zugeben dass ich den genauen Pass vergessen hab)  in "doof" sei deutlich Schlimmer als jede Rennstrecke.


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kenne nur die Aussage von den Leuten die den Ford ST beruflich Testen und die meinten ebenfalls ein Passlauf (muss aber zugeben dass ich den genauen Pass vergessen hab)  in "doof" sei deutlich Schlimmer als jede Rennstrecke.


Die testen das aber nur beruflich und haben nicht soviel Ahnung wie TBF.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2016)

Was meinen die denn mit "schlimmer"?

Ich würde sagen das "schlimmer" mehr Temperatur bedeutet.  Und mehr Temperatur bekommt man auf jeden Fall auf der Rennstrecke mit extrem harten Bremsungen.

Auf einer Passstraße im Noobmodus liegen ja die Klötze permanent an und deswegen bekommt man die Scheiben erst gar nicht so warm. Die Bremsleistung ist trotzdem irgendwann weg, wenn die Klötze überhitzt sind.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2016)

Was denn für ein S3? 

8p, 8l oder 8v?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2016)

Nen ganz neuer 8V facelift. 

Gebrauchte S3 kann man nicht kaufen, weil viele nen Panoramadach haben.  Wenn die keins haben ist die Kiste eh schon kaputt geheizt.


----------



## keinnick (30. August 2016)

Allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem Teil. Schönes Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2016)

Naja noch habe ich den ja nicht bestellt... Muss dann auch eh erstmal 3 Monate Lieferzeit abwarten.


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2016)

Nur 3 Monate, ist aber echt wenig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2016)

Na da haste ja gut gespaart, will auch  

Viel Spaß dann damit, geiles Auto


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was meinen die denn mit "schlimmer"?
> 
> Ich würde sagen das "schlimmer" mehr Temperatur bedeutet.  Und mehr Temperatur bekommt man auf jeden Fall auf der Rennstrecke mit extrem harten Bremsungen.



"Schlimmer" bedeutet dass die Bremsflüssigkeit anfängt zu kochen -> Luft im System


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2016)

Folgende Situation : Fahre im Moment einen 124er, vielleicht kennt ihn der ein oder andere vom Sehen. Habe mir nun einen "neuen" zugelegt. Der alte soll abgemeldet in einer Garage stehenbleiben. Wie sind nun genau die Schritte wegen Abmeldung und Versicherung ? Der "neue" ist weder angemeldet noch versichert, TÜV bis 8/16...


----------



## keinnick (30. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja noch habe ich den ja nicht bestellt... Muss dann auch eh erstmal 3 Monate Lieferzeit abwarten.



Mit Glück hast Du dann ja Schnee und kannst die Driftqualitäten testen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ist deiner Meinung nach besser und noch mit Straßenzulassung? Zugelassen für mein Auto sind Brembo HP 2000(600°C), Cosworth Streetmaster(650°C), EBC Yellostuff(900°C), Ferodo DS Performance(700°C). Von denen sind die Yellostuff mit Abstand die Klötze, die am meisten Wärme abkönnen.
> Ich kann nicht sagen das die EBC schlecht sind, hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht... ...solange man die nicht viel zu warm fährt...



Die Temperaturangaben bei EBC sind eh völliger Quatsch und an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 
Und zeig mir mal eine Rennstrecke, bei der du die Klötze mit deiner Motorleistung auf 900°C mit den einfachen Serienscheiben bringst 
Ich kenne viele die große Probleme mit dem Kram von EBC hatten. 
Die sind dann auf gute Beläge von Ferodo, Endless, Pagid, PFC oder CL umgestiegen und hatten keine Probleme mehr, sei es bei kalten Belägen oder heißen Belägen, nassen Scheiben, Verschließ etc.


----------



## Icedaft (30. August 2016)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Folgende Situation : Fahre im Moment einen 124er, vielleicht kennt ihn der ein oder andere vom Sehen. Habe mir nun einen "neuen" zugelegt. Der alte soll abgemeldet in einer Garage stehenbleiben. Wie sind nun genau die Schritte wegen Abmeldung und Versicherung ? Der "neue" ist weder angemeldet noch versichert, TÜV bis 8/16...



Im Versicherungsbüro eine Nummer für die Zulassung des neuen geben lassen, mit Fahrzeugschein,  Brief und Kennzeichen vom alten und Brief vom neuen zur Zulassungsstelle fahren, alte Kennzeichen entwerten und zum Schalter für Abmeldung gehen. Anschließend Nummer ziehen und nach Aufruf zum Schalter für Zulassung gehen, den Rest wirst Du dann sehen...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. August 2016)

@icedaft: würde es über einen zulassungsdienst machen, kann ich dann einfach dem alles in die Hand drücken? Ich kann mir keine Nummer von der Versicherung holen, habe huk24... Also komplett versichern?


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2016)

Wieso kannst du dir bei der HUK24 keine Nummer holen?
Einfach Fahrzeugwechsel machen und dann hast du in 5-10 Minuten die Nummer.


----------



## Icedaft (30. August 2016)

Ein Zulassungsdienst kostet halt auch wieder Kohle. Morgens um 7 zur Zulassungsstelle und Du bist inkl. Kennzeichen innerhalb einer Stunde oder weniger damit durch. Ich habe das früher als kostenlosen Service angeboten als ich noch selbstständig war, bei einer Internetversicherung gibt es etwas leider nicht, irgendwo sitzt der Preis...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Schlimmer" bedeutet dass die Bremsflüssigkeit anfängt zu kochen -> Luft im System


Wie soll da Luft reinkommen? Spawnen? 
Da entstehen Dampfblasen aus Wasserdampf. Wasserdampf ist H2O nur halt Gasförmig.
Leider ist halt Wasserdampf auch komprimierbar.  Wenn dann schon einer die ganze Zeit schleift darf er ja nicht einmal vom Pedal gehen, denn danach tritt man voll ins Leere. Solange einigermaßen hoher Bremsdruck herrscht, kann sich ja fast unmöglich eine Dampfblase bilden. Bei 120 Bar Vollbremsung muss die Bremsflüssigkeit bestimmt schon 500°C erreichen.
Die Physiker unter uns können das bestimmt ausrechnen, wieviel sich der Siedepunkt nach oben verschiebt. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Temperaturangaben bei EBC sind eh völliger Quatsch und an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> Und zeig mir mal eine Rennstrecke, bei der du die Klötze mit deiner  Motorleistung auf 900°C mit den einfachen Serienscheiben bringst
> Ich kenne viele die große Probleme mit dem Kram von EBC hatten.
> Die sind dann auf gute Beläge von Ferodo, Endless, Pagid, PFC oder CL  umgestiegen und hatten keine Probleme mehr, sei es bei kalten Belägen  oder heißen Belägen, nassen Scheiben, Verschließ etc.


Mein Vater konnte einen Trackday leider nicht mitfahren, deswegen hat er nur von außen zugeguckt. Beim Anbremsen vor Breitscheid waren vorne deutlich die hell rot glühenden Scheiben mit leichtem Funkenflug zu sehen sagte er. Das sind ganz locker 900°C.
Übrigens fahre ich keine Serienscheiben.  Im Moment hab ich die EBC High Carbon drauf, die ziemlich Temperaturfest sind.

Bei meinem Straßenauto kann ich halt nur auf Klötze umsteigen, die auch zugelassen sind. Wenn da von außen erkennbar "Competition Use Only" draufgestempelt ist, dann ist das ja wie eine Einladung für die Grünen. 
Und die Motorsport Klötze von Endless sind zwar die besten, trotzdem ist es da im kalten Zustand effektiver den Fuß aus der Tür zu halten. Kann mir niemand erzählen das er freiwillig Sintermetall Klötze auf seinem Alltagsauto fährt, ohne sich in die Hose zu kacken.


----------



## turbosnake (30. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ein Zulassungsdienst kostet halt auch wieder Kohle. Morgens um 7 zur Zulassungsstelle und Du bist inkl. Kennzeichen innerhalb einer Stunde oder weniger damit durch. Ich habe das früher als kostenlosen Service angeboten als ich noch selbstständig war, bei einer Internetversicherung gibt es etwas leider nicht, irgendwo sitzt der Preis...


Das kannst du in Berlin vergessen. 
Da geht nichts ohne Termin und wann es den gibt steht in den Sternen. 
Dazu braucht man dann 2 Termine, einen zum abmelden und einen zum anmelden.

Und so ein Zulassungdiest kostet in Berlin kaum was, da es einige gibt. 
Geht ab 20€ los, sagen zumindest die Webseiten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2016)

Wenn man bei uns als Privatmann zur Zulassungsstelle will, muss man sich nen Termin in einer Woche holen. Das Problem hab ich da zum Glück nicht, wenn ich als Firma auflaufe.  Direkt an der wartenden Schlage vorbei und sofort abgefertigt. Geht da besonders gerecht zu!


----------



## Riverna (30. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Musste mal nen paar anständige Beläge einbauen.



Ich habe den seit letzter Woche Montag nicht mehr, ist verkauft.


----------



## aloha84 (31. August 2016)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @icedaft: würde es über einen zulassungsdienst machen, kann ich dann einfach dem alles in die Hand drücken? *Ich kann mir keine Nummer von der Versicherung holen*, habe huk24... Also komplett versichern?



Welche Nummer meinst du?
Zum Versichern eines Autos brauchst du nur noch eine elektronische Versicherungsnummer von der Versicherung.......die bekommt man z.B.: bei Ummeldungen sofort telefonisch.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man bei uns als Privatmann zur Zulassungsstelle will, muss man sich nen Termin in einer Woche holen. Das Problem hab ich da zum Glück nicht, wenn ich als Firma auflaufe.  Direkt an der wartenden Schlage vorbei und sofort abgefertigt. Geht da besonders gerecht zu!



pffff...ich geh einfach ein Stockwerk tiefer, trink mit der Kollegin nen Kaffee und schwupps ist das Auto angemeldet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mein Vater konnte einen Trackday leider nicht mitfahren, deswegen hat er nur von außen zugeguckt. Beim Anbremsen vor Breitscheid waren vorne deutlich die hell rot glühenden Scheiben mit leichtem Funkenflug zu sehen sagte er. Das sind ganz locker 900°C.
> Übrigens fahre ich keine Serienscheiben.  Im Moment hab ich die EBC High Carbon drauf, die ziemlich Temperaturfest sind.



Wenn die Bremsscheibe glüht, dann kann der Belag sich noch irgendwo bei 500-600Grad bewegen.
Man kann nicht sagen, dass der Belag bei 900Grad Bremsscheibe auch fast genauso warm ist (außer man bremst extrem vorsichtig).
Die Scheiben sind ja nicht mal wärmebehandelt, so viel besser als standardscheiben sind die nun nicht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei meinem Straßenauto kann ich halt nur auf Klötze umsteigen, die auch zugelassen sind. Wenn da von außen erkennbar "Competition Use Only" draufgestempelt ist, dann ist das ja wie eine Einladung für die Grünen.



Steht ja bei nahezu keinen drauf. Die sehen fast alle wie Standard ATE/TRW/Textar aus.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und die Motorsport Klötze von Endless sind zwar die besten, trotzdem ist es da im kalten Zustand effektiver den Fuß aus der Tür zu halten. Kann mir niemand erzählen das er freiwillig Sintermetall Klötze auf seinem Alltagsauto fährt, ohne sich in die Hose zu kacken.



Fahr mal den Endless MX72. Der bremst kalt wie warm hervorragend und verschleißt extrem wenig, auch wenn man ihn richtig ran nimmt, weshalb der Preis auch in Ordnung ist.
Das gilt auch fast genauso für den Pagid RS29.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn die Bremsscheibe glüht, dann kann der Belag sich noch irgendwo bei 500-600Grad bewegen.
> Man kann nicht sagen, dass der Belag bei 900Grad Bremsscheibe auch fast genauso warm ist (außer man bremst extrem vorsichtig).
> Die Scheiben sind ja nicht mal wärmebehandelt, so viel besser als standardscheiben sind die nun nicht.


Es kommt drauf an wie lange der Belag schon an der Scheibe war. Ne genaue Temperatur könnte man höchstens messen. Auf jeden Fall ist der Lack der Trägerplatte komplett verbrannt und das passiert nicht bei 600°C, dazu braucht es schon mehr Wärme.

Warum sollten die auch wärmebehandelt sein? Der einzige Vorteil von wärmebehandelten Scheiben ist, dass diese sich nicht mehr ziehen, weil sie nach dem 2. Erhitzen nochmal übergedreht werden. Gegenüber normalen Scheiben haben die schon einen wesentlich wärmebeständigeren Werkstoff mit doppeltem Kohlenstoffanteil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollten die auch wärmebehandelt sein? Der einzige Vorteil von wärmebehandelten Scheiben ist, dass diese sich nicht mehr ziehen, weil sie nach dem 2. Erhitzen nochmal übergedreht werden. Gegenüber normalen Scheiben haben die schon einen wesentlich wärmebeständigeren Werkstoff mit doppeltem Kohlenstoffanteil.



Trotzdem ist das nur mittelmäßige Scheiben für eigentlich zu viel Geld (außer die sind bei VW/Audi so viel günstiger als bei BMW)
Für das Geld bekommt man zumindest bei BMW fast schon Tarox Scheiben, die nochmal in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen. Denn denen ist nahezu völlig egal welchen Belag du damit kombinierst, die funktionieren immer


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2016)

Ich meine 230€ so um den Dreh für 2 Scheiben, also total ok. Bis jetzt funktionieren sie gut.


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2016)

Der Vorbesitzer von meinem Lexi hat die Auspuffblenden einfach abgeschnitten (oder abgerostet, man weiß es nicht)... das hat mich schon die ganze Zeit ziemlich gestört. Werde mir zwar im Winter die HKS High Power Auspuffanlage bestellen, aber bis dahin wollte ich nicht ohne Endrohre rum fahren. Also habe ich mir fette Auspuffblenden gekauft, voll ATU Style.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2016)

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als vorher  

Bzw finde ich sie eigentlich recht dezent und unauffällig.  

Kommt zumindest auf dem Bild so rüber


----------



## Desrupt0r (1. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Vorbesitzer von meinem Lexi hat die Auspuffblenden einfach abgeschnitten (oder abgerostet, man weiß es nicht)... das hat mich schon die ganze Zeit ziemlich gestört. Werde mir zwar im Winter die HKS High Power Auspuffanlage bestellen, aber bis dahin wollte ich nicht ohne Endrohre rum fahren. Also habe ich mir fette Auspuffblenden gekauft, voll ATU Style.



Sieht doch ganz gut aus  Fährst du deinen Subaru nicht mehr?


----------



## the_leon (1. September 2016)

In den Subaru ist ihm doch ne Oma reingefahren


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2016)

In den Subaru ist mir niemand rein gefahren, in meinen Almera ist mir eine Oma rein gefahren. 
Den Subaru fahre ich auch noch, aber aktuell steht er recht viel rum.  Bin ihn Dienstag mal wieder gefahren, davor stand er 2 Wochen sinnlos in der Gegend rum.


----------



## dsdenni (1. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> In den Subaru ist mir niemand rein gefahren, in meinen Almera ist mir eine Oma rein gefahren.
> Den Subaru fahre ich auch noch, aber aktuell steht er recht viel rum.  Bin ihn Dienstag mal wieder gefahren, davor stand er 2 Wochen sinnlos in der Gegend rum.


Die Saison vom Subaru ist bald zuende oder? :/


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2016)

Also ich habe meine Winterreifen hier erst im Januar drauf gemacht.


----------



## Riverna (1. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Die Saison vom Subaru ist bald zuende oder? :/



Ende Oktober ist sie vorbei. Sind also noch zwei volle Monate, da werde ich bestimmt noch ein oder zwei mal fahren.


----------



## dsdenni (2. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ende Oktober ist sie vorbei. Sind also noch zwei volle Monate, da werde ich bestimmt noch ein oder zwei mal fahren.


"Bestimmt"


----------



## norse (2. September 2016)

Wenn der Schnee kommt, fängt die Subi Saison doch eig erst an? 

btw. HKS High Power? öhm .. ist das nicht etwas, nunja - laut?


----------



## dsdenni (2. September 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Wenn der Schnee kommt, fängt die Subi Saison doch eig erst an?
> 
> btw. HKS High Power? öhm .. ist das nicht etwas, nunja - laut? [emoji317]


Ich denke mal das Riverna seinen Subi aber net durch den Winter heizen/salzen will ^^


----------



## Desrupt0r (2. September 2016)

Wäre super wenn mich hier jemand beraten könnte!

Bin gerade dabei meinen Führerschein zu machen, 17, Azubi. Ich bin mir echt unsicher welches Auto ich mir holen soll. Ich fahre jeden Tag 70 Kilometer zur Arbeit sagen wir mal 420+ in der Woche, 1700 im Monat. Gehalt bekomme ich etwa 600€ raus. Budget zur Anschaffung eines Autos liegt zwischen 500 und 2000€.

Würde gerne einen BMW 320 E46 fahren, habe aber echt keine Vorstellung wie viel Geld so ein Auto kostet. Prozente kann ich von meinen Eltern übernehmen (Muss ich nochmal nachfragen bei wie viel % die sich gerade befinden).

Meint ihr der BMW ist zu teuer, lieber einen 316/318, anderes Modell, andere Vorschläge für Autos? Bin momentan echt ratlos...


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

Bei so vielen Kilometern auf jeden Fall nen Diesel, für das Geld kriegst du halt kaum was vernünftiges. 
Bezahlst du das Auto komplett alleine, also Versicherung usw?


----------



## worco (2. September 2016)

Du bekommst 600 Euro Gehalt, willst Versicherung, Wartung und Sprit bezahlen und noch was essen? Gibts da keine Monatskarte bei dir in der Region? Ansonsten kauf was kleines asiatisches mit wenig Verbrauch und Ersatzteilen auf dem Schrottplatz falls du mal beim Pendeln wo aneckst.

Aber ehrlich...bei der Knete würd ich mir das mit dem Auto ganz genau überlegen. 1700km sind ja schon ca 1,20*17*6 ca. 120Euro (verbrauchsarmer Benziner ist die Rechnung), dann dazu eben Wartung und Versicherung...ich würd mir über ne Bahnkarte mal Gedanken machen.


----------



## blautemple (2. September 2016)

Also mit 600€ im Monat ist ein Auto nicht vernünftig bezahlbar. Bei der ersten Reparatur bist du dann pleite...


----------



## Desrupt0r (2. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Kilometern auf jeden Fall nen Diesel, für das Geld kriegst du halt kaum was vernünftiges.
> Bezahlst du das Auto komplett alleine, also Versicherung usw?



Diesel wird es auf jeden Fall. Oder gar nix. War schon schwierig genug Führerschein + 2000€ zusammenzukriegen, mehr wird bis dahin einfach nicht gehen wenn ich mit 600€ Netto im Monat auskommen muss. Und ja, ich werde alles komplett zahlen. Ein Elternteil nicht sonderlich wohlhabend ein anderes schon, können uns aber nicht sonderlich leiden.

@worco & blautemple Ich fahre ja jetzt schon seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr mit der Bahn zur Arbeit. Habe mich leider viel zu spät beworben, deshalb ist die Arbeitsstelle 35km weit weg. Was ja mit einem Auto eigentlich kein Problem ist, aber mit der Bahn bedeutet das 3 Stunden am Tag laufen / Zug fahren / Wartezeiten.

tl;dr: Wird dann anscheinend doch ein 10 Jahre Alter Renault Clio. FML.

Habe mich jetzt nochmal versucht zu informieren, aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf klar. Beim ADAC Kostenrechner lande ich bei 800 Tacken im Monat, in irgendwelchen Foren wird von 150€ Steuern im Jahr, 50€ Versicherung im Monat und mit 200€ Sprit geredet. Natürlich kommen dann noch Reparaturen etc. dazu, ich weiß aber trotzdem nicht von wie viel Geld ich ausgehen muss. Das macht einen echt fertig!


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2016)

Selbst der "Gutfall" sagt dir es bleiben vom Gehalt noch 200€ übrig und du denkst allen ernstes darüber nach? Wie sieht es denn mit P+R aus? Hier in der Gegend kann oft mal 50% der Zeit einsparen wenn man die ersten 3-4 Buskilometer durch Auto(oder Fahrrad) ersetzt

Soll jetzt keine Lebensberatung sein, aber ich würde mir über nen Umzug Gedanken machen. Als Azubi(?) dürfte das staatlich gefördert sein.
https://www.arbeitsagentur.de/web/c...il/index.htm?dfContentId=L6019022DSTBAI485769


----------



## keinnick (2. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Riverna seinen Subi aber net durch den Winter heizen/salzen will ^^



Was soll das passieren? Es gibt Waschanlagen. Und wir reden hier ja nun nicht von nem Oldtimer Baujahr 1920 oder einem sonstigen Auto, das man wie ein rohes Ei behandeln muss.


----------



## dsdenni (2. September 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was soll das passieren? Es gibt Waschanlagen. Und wir reden hier ja nun nicht von nem Oldtimer Baujahr 1920 oder einem sonstigen Auto, das man wie ein rohes Ei behandeln muss.


Es wird schon gründe haben warum er seinen Wagen nicht das Ganze Jahr angemeldet hat

Kosten und Nutzen werden da sicher unter anderem auch ein Argument sein


----------



## Falk (2. September 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Selbst der "Gutfall" sagt dir es bleiben vom Gehalt noch 200€ übrig und du denkst allen ernstes darüber nach? Wie sieht es denn mit P+R aus? Hier in der Gegend kann oft mal 50% der Zeit einsparen wenn man die ersten 3-4 Buskilometer durch Auto(oder Fahrrad) ersetzt
> 
> Soll jetzt keine Lebensberatung sein, aber ich würde mir über nen Umzug Gedanken machen. Als Azubi(?) dürfte das staatlich gefördert sein.
> https://www.arbeitsagentur.de/web/c...il/index.htm?dfContentId=L6019022DSTBAI485769



Umzug kann eh immer "staatlich gefördert" sein, zumindest wenn man es von der Steuer absetzt (ja, als Azubi lohnt sich das noch nicht wirklich): "Das Finanzamt erkennt einen beruflichen Umzug auch dann an, wenn ein Berufspendler zum Beispiel näher an seinen Arbeitsplatz zieht und dadurch mindestens eine Stunde weniger Fahrtzeit zur Arbeit hat."

BTT: Will vor dem Winter meinen Golf mal aufpolieren lassen/Innenraum-Reinigung etc. - irgendetwas, was bei der Wahl der Firma (selbst macht es auf jeden Fall nicht) beachten muss? Oder Tipps für sowas im Raum München?


----------



## Desrupt0r (2. September 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Selbst der "Gutfall" sagt dir es bleiben vom Gehalt noch 200€ übrig und du denkst allen ernstes darüber nach? Wie sieht es denn mit P+R aus? Hier in der Gegend kann oft mal 50% der Zeit einsparen wenn man die ersten 3-4 Buskilometer durch Auto(oder Fahrrad) ersetzt
> 
> Soll jetzt keine Lebensberatung sein, aber ich würde mir über nen Umzug Gedanken machen. Als Azubi(?) dürfte das staatlich gefördert sein.
> https://www.arbeitsagentur.de/web/c...il/index.htm?dfContentId=L6019022DSTBAI485769



Stimmt schon das kann ich einfach vergessen. Ich kann mir vielleicht 20 Minuten Zeit sparen indem ich von mir aus zum Bahnhof fahre, das wars aber auch. Umziehen möchte ich auch nicht, bin eigentlich jeden Abend mit Leuten aus meiner Stadt unterwegs. Sonst wäre ich schon lange weg!  Trotzdem danke für die Hinweise! 

Welche Kleinwagen könnt ihr denn empfehlen? (Bitte keine Renault Clios und Ford Kas)


----------



## CRYztal312 (2. September 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was soll das passieren? Es gibt Waschanlagen. Und wir reden hier ja nun nicht von nem Oldtimer Baujahr 1920 oder einem sonstigen Auto, das man wie ein rohes Ei behandeln muss.


Du weißt ja nicht wie lange er den noch fahren will. 
Ne Waschanlage kommt auch nicht überall hin.


@Falk
Auf jeden Fall nicht einen nehmen der nur 80€ für alles will. Ein richtiger Aufbereiter schaut mit dir das Auto an und fragt was alles genau gemacht werden soll und macht dir ein individuelles Angebot


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. September 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Welche Kleinwagen könnt ihr denn empfehlen? (Bitte keine Renault Clios und Ford Kas)



Die würden eh bei der Strecke auseinander fallen, der KA rostet dir unterm Arsch weg. 


Irgendein alter Skoda Diesel? 
Oder Golf 4 / Polo oder sowas? 
Oder nen Civic. 
Oder nen ollen Franzosen...

Oder Rivernas Almera kaufen? Zwar kein Diesel, aber LPG/Gas oder sowas


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Welche Kleinwagen könnt ihr denn empfehlen? (Bitte keine Renault Clios und Ford Kas)


Keinen. Bei dem Budget musst du nach Pflegezustand gehen und nicht nach Modell.
Trotzdem sage ich einfach mal  Fiat Panda.


----------



## Desrupt0r (2. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die würden eh bei der Strecke auseinander fallen, der KA rostet dir unterm Arsch weg.
> 
> 
> Irgendein alter Skoda Diesel?
> ...



Mit einem 4er Golf könnte man sich anfreunden, einige Civic´s gefallen mir aber echt gut!  Honda Civic ej6 (Coupe / 2 Türen) gefällt mir sehr sehr gut, kann man das Auto weiterempfehlen?

@turbosnake Wie viel Geld soll man denn in die Hand nehmen? Ich könnte schon noch was lockermachen, Weihnachten und Geburtstag kommt ja noch.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

Ich würde sowas nehmen.
Toyota Yaris 1.3 Sol als Kleinwagen in Suhl
Bin ich bei den Schwiegereltern öfter mal gefahren und war echt nicht schlecht.
Müsstest halt wegen Versicherung gucken.


----------



## Desrupt0r (2. September 2016)

Habe jetzt mal ein paar Sachen zum Honda Civic EJ6 berechnet. Sowas in die Richtung (Ja ich weiß das der hier ******* ist) Honda Civic  ej6 coupe tuv in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Euskirchen | Honda Civic Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Komme bei einem Verbrauch von 7-8 Litern auf 130€ Sprit im Monat, 9€ Steuern im Monat und 34€ Haftpflicht bei 43% im Monat. Das kann doch nicht hinhauen oder? Falls ja, ich weiß was ich mir kaufen werde. Sieht sportlich aus, zieht trotz 105 PS ordentlich und sagt mir persönlich einfach zu. Werde die Tage aber auf jeden Fall noch mal bei meiner Versicherung anrufen!


----------



## fatlace (2. September 2016)

also ich hab für meinen Ej9 damals knapp 75€ im Monat bezahlt nur für Haftpflicht, aber ohne Prozente zu übernehmen ect.
Die machen es Fahranfängern ganz schön schwer mit der Versicherung, hab damals quasi nur gearbeitet um das Auto zu bezahlen, und das Auto nur bezahlt um zur Arbeit zu kommen.
An ne eigene Wohnung war gar nicht zu denken
War damals auch ein Grund warum ich zu schrauben angefangen habe, konnte es mir einfach nicht leisten das Auto irgendwo reparieren zu lassen, heute bin ich glücklich darüber das ich den Großteil selber kann, wen ich den das richtige Werkzeug habe
Meine erste Aktion war übrigens gaaaanz easy den Zahnriehen wechseln, so wie es sichg gehört hab ich die Riemenscheibe Zerbrochen weil die so festgegammelt war


----------



## Metalic (2. September 2016)

Eine Frage. 
Habe ein Auto von 2015 gekauft. Wurde noch nie zugelassen. Nun meint ein Bekannter, es könnte Probleme geben wegen irgendwelcher EU Richtlinien seit Beginn 2016 was die Zulassung angeht. Was ist da dran? Bekomme ich Probleme mit der Neuzulassung eines 2015er Pkws?


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal ein paar Sachen zum Honda Civic EJ6 berechnet. Sowas in die Richtung (Ja ich weiß das der hier ******* ist) Honda Civic  ej6 coupe tuv in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Euskirchen | Honda Civic Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Komme bei einem Verbrauch von 7-8 Litern auf 130€ Sprit im Monat, 9€ Steuern im Monat und 34€ Haftpflicht bei 43% im Monat. Das kann doch nicht hinhauen oder? Falls ja, ich weiß was ich mir kaufen werde. Sieht sportlich aus, zieht trotz 105 PS ordentlich und sagt mir persönlich einfach zu. Werde die Tage aber auf jeden Fall noch mal bei meiner Versicherung anrufen!


Willst du dir wirklich so ne verbastelte Kiste kaufen?


----------



## Desrupt0r (2. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Willst du dir wirklich so ne verbastelte Kiste kaufen?



Nein. Versuche natürlich ein Serienmodell zu finden, ist aber schwierig bei den Kisten. Mir gefällt einfach der Look von dem Auto. Ich kann mit den Kleinwagen wie zum Beispiel dem Fiat Panda echt nix anfangen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2016)

Das mit dem Geld kann man so generell nicht sagen, da es von Modell und Alter abhängt.
Ich halte es nur für fatal in diesem Bereich nach Design zu kaufen, da sind die laufende Kosten, also Steuer, Versicherung und Sprit deutlich wichtiger.
Besonders da dein Budget arg begrenzt sein wird, auch auf die Zukunft gesehen.
Reifen und Wartung kommen da dann auch nochmal dazu, mal ganz abgesehen von möglichen Reparaturkosten.


Außerdem kannst du die Prozente deiner Eltern nicht übernehmen, du kannst die nur auf deine Eltern versichern lassen.
Und ob sich ein Diesel lohnt würde ich mit den ganzen Rechner nochmal kontrollieren.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

Also in der Ausbildung würde ich es bei nem billigen Auto belassen.
Klar gibts vielleicht schönere Autos, aber du brauchst nen verlässliches, günstiges Auto für die nächsten 3? Jahre.
Danach kannst du dir immer noch was grösseres, schöneres kaufen.


----------



## Mosed (2. September 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Eine Frage.
> Habe ein Auto von 2015 gekauft. Wurde noch nie zugelassen. Nun meint ein Bekannter, es könnte Probleme geben wegen irgendwelcher EU Richtlinien seit Beginn 2016 was die Zulassung angeht. Was ist da dran? Bekomme ich Probleme mit der Neuzulassung eines 2015er Pkws?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Dann müsste man die Probleme ja immer haben beim Zulassen eines "alten" Autos. Ist sicher nicht unüblich gegen Ende eines Jahres ein Auto zu kaufen und erst im nächsten Jahr zuzulassen.

Das sind wohl eher EU-Richtlinien für die Zulassung, die für die Hersteller relevant ist. Damit das Auto überhaupt verkauft werden darf. Ist das die Typgenehmigung?


----------



## Desrupt0r (2. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das mit dem Geld kann man so generell nicht sagen, da es von Modell und Alter abhängt.
> Ich halte es nur für fatal in diesem Bereich nach Design zu kaufen, da sind die laufende Kosten, also Steuer, Versicherung und Sprit deutlich wichtiger.
> Besonders da dein Budget arg begrenzt sein wird, auch auf die Zukunft gesehen.
> Reifen und Wartung kommen da dann auch nochmal dazu, mal ganz abgesehen von möglichen Reparaturkosten.
> ...



Ich meine das meine Versicherungsberaterin etwas von Prozenten übernehmen erwähnt hat. Ich werde da die Tage sowieso mal anrufen, dann gebe ich nochmal Bescheid. 

Der Civic ist doch günstig im Unterhalt und es gibt Modelle unter 150.000 Kilometern für unter 2000€. Die werden doch wohl noch 60.000 Kilometer aushalten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> BTT: Will vor dem Winter meinen Golf mal aufpolieren  lassen/Innenraum-Reinigung etc. - irgendetwas, was bei der Wahl der  Firma (selbst macht es auf jeden Fall nicht) beachten muss? Oder Tipps  für sowas im Raum München?



Auf den Preis achten. Alles unter ~400-500€ kannst du vergessen. Sieht im ersten Moment gut aus, die schmieren aber eher Kratzer zu als wirklich zu polieren, bzw. fahren mit einer viel zu scharfen Politur drüber.



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Würde gerne einen BMW 320 E46 fahren, habe aber echt keine Vorstellung  wie viel Geld so ein Auto kostet. Prozente kann ich von meinen Eltern  übernehmen (Muss ich nochmal nachfragen bei wie viel % die sich gerade  befinden).
> 
> Meint ihr der BMW ist zu teuer, lieber einen 316/318, anderes Modell,  andere Vorschläge für Autos? Bin momentan echt ratlos...



Der BMW wird dir im Unterhalt zu teuer. 
Ich rate daher zu einem soliden 1.9TDI. Die laufen ewig, verbauchen nicht viel und sind soweit ich weiß relativ human im Unterhalt.


----------



## turbosnake (2. September 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Der Civic ist doch günstig im Unterhalt und es gibt Modelle unter 150.000 Kilometern für unter 2000€. Die werden doch wohl noch 60.000 Kilometer aushalten.


Weiß man nie, dazu müsste man sich mal alles anschauen und die Schwachstellen kennen.
Und das es Autos für Summe X gibt mag sein, aber die Frage ist ob sie einen Wartungsstau haben.
Mehr als 1.500€ würde ich bei 2000€ verfügbar eher nicht ausgeeben.


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2016)

Das Dingen muß technisch einfach nur in Ordnung sein,  TÜV haben und günstig im Verbrauch und Unterhalt sein. Hier mal als Beispiel: Toyota Starlet Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, € 450,- in Dresden


----------



## keinnick (2. September 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich meine das meine Versicherungsberaterin etwas von Prozenten übernehmen erwähnt hat. Ich werde da die Tage sowieso mal anrufen, dann gebe ich nochmal Bescheid.
> 
> Der Civic ist doch günstig im Unterhalt und es gibt Modelle unter 150.000 Kilometern für unter 2000€. Die werden doch wohl noch 60.000 Kilometer aushalten.



Kilometer sagen nicht viel aus, das kann ganz schnell gehen. Mein Opa fuhr seinen Golf 4 ca. 11 Jahre. Als der ganze Mist anfing, hatte das Auto gerade mal 65000km runter. Erst Zündspulen, dann Lambdasonde, dann fing der Motor an zu ölen und dann wollte die Werkstatt letztendlich mehr als 1800 Euro, damit die Inspektion und HU erledigt wird. Und die Kiste war scheckheftgepflegt. Er hat das Teil dann da gelassen und sich was anderes gekauft. Was ich damit nur sagen möchte: Alter und / oder Kilometer sagen nichts darüber aus, ob man erst einmal "Ruhe" hat.


----------



## Gast20180319 (2. September 2016)

Vielleicht auch einfach nen Honda Civic ej9 nehmen, mit 1.4 Liter Hubraum und 75 PS.
Dann tauschst du einfach noch die Drosselklappendichtung aus und hast 90 PS. Kostet bei Honda glaube nen 10er, also die Dichtung.

Ist sehr sparsam zu fahren im Verbrauch und beim Motor und Getriebe hast du eigentlich Ruhe wenn der Vorbesitzer den gepflegt hat.

Gucken musst du halt wie es bei den Schwellern und hinteren Kotflügeln mit Rost aussieht. 

Laufende Kosten sind auch relativ gering, Ersatzteile kriegt man auch billig ran.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

Naja, ein Auto kann sich auch kaputt stehen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (2. September 2016)

Das ist aber allgemein bekannt  Sollte es zumindest.

Das ist aber bei fast allen KFZ´s der Fall.


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2016)

Naja nicht wirklich.
Die meisten denken das ein stehendes Auto keinen Verschleiss hat.
Immer nach dem Motto:
Der stand 20 Jahre in der Scheune, neue Batterie rein und fertig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Das Dingen muß technisch einfach nur in Ordnung sein,  TÜV haben und günstig im Verbrauch und Unterhalt sein. Hier mal als Beispiel: Toyota Starlet Gebrauchtwagen, Benzin, € 450,- in Dresden


Oder einen suzuki swift wie den hier. Die lassen sich problemlos mit 5,x l/100km bewegen und es ist nicht viel dran, was kaputt gehen könnte. Nur nach dem rost muß man schauen... wie bei fast allen autos aus der ära.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. September 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Ich meine das meine Versicherungsberaterin etwas von Prozenten übernehmen erwähnt hat. Ich werde da die Tage sowieso mal anrufen, dann gebe ich nochmal Bescheid.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das jede Versicherung anders handhabt oder ob mein Kenntnisstand veraltet ist. Aber "früher" war das so, dass man Prozente nur übernehmen konnte für die Dauer, in der man selbst schon einen Führerschein hätte machen können.
Da du noch sehr jung bist, wäre es vielleicht günstiger, wenn ein Elternteil den Wagen als Zweitwagen deklariert oder das Auto für die ersten Jahre generell auf das Elternteil zugelassen wird.

Genaueres wird dir ja deine Versicherungsberaterin sagen. Ich wollte dich nur vor zu hohen Erwartungen schützen.


----------



## Zoon (2. September 2016)

Swift war auch mein Anfängerauto, sehr solide Technik  - halt beim Rost gucken Suzuki war mit den Versiegeln sehr sparsam, meiner leider auch weggerostet bis es kein TÜV mehr gab. Der Motor selber arbeitet bestimmt noch in der 3ten oder 4.ten Karosse als Austauschmotor - halt unzerstörbar ähnlich wie bei Rivernas Almera. Glück wenn du einen Japaner findest wo der Händler direkt als der Wagen noch brandneu war als erstes eine ordenliche Konservierung gemacht hat..


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Eine Frage.
> Habe ein Auto von 2015 gekauft. Wurde noch nie zugelassen. Nun meint ein Bekannter, es könnte Probleme geben wegen irgendwelcher EU Richtlinien seit Beginn 2016 was die Zulassung angeht. Was ist da dran? Bekomme ich Probleme mit der Neuzulassung eines 2015er Pkws?



Du kannst durchaus Probleme mit der Zulassung bekommen, da es gerade was Abgasverschlüsselungen angeht einige gibt, die am 31.08.15 ausgelaufen sind und selbst mit Ausnahmegenehmigung nur bis zum 31.08.16 zulassungsfähig waren. Zum aktuellen Monat sind sogar schon die ersten beiden Schlüssel der Euro6-Norm ausgelaufen.

Ich kann dir da behilflich sein, aber zunächst müsste man wissen, um was es sich für ein Auto handelt und dann natürlich Details aus dem COC oder der Genehmigung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. September 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Aber "früher" war das so, dass man Prozente nur übernehmen konnte für die Dauer, in der man selbst schon einen Führerschein hätte machen können.
> Da du noch sehr jung bist, wäre es vielleicht günstiger, wenn ein Elternteil den Wagen als Zweitwagen deklariert oder das Auto für die ersten Jahre generell auf das Elternteil zugelassen wird.



Die Regelung gilt immer noch. Deshalb hab ich den SF35 Vertrag von meinem 35er auch nicht übernommen, weil dann etliche Jahre verfallen wären.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. September 2016)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch erfahrung mit solchen Bluetooth USB AUX Adapter?

Bluetooth USB AUX Adapter BMW E38 E39 E46 Z3 Business CD Freisprecheinrichtung | eBay


----------



## Metalic (3. September 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du kannst durchaus Probleme mit der Zulassung bekommen, da es gerade was Abgasverschlüsselungen angeht einige gibt, die am 31.08.15 ausgelaufen sind und selbst mit Ausnahmegenehmigung nur bis zum 31.08.16 zulassungsfähig waren. Zum aktuellen Monat sind sogar schon die ersten beiden Schlüssel der Euro6-Norm ausgelaufen.
> 
> Ich kann dir da behilflich sein, aber zunächst müsste man wissen, um was es sich für ein Auto handelt und dann natürlich Details aus dem COC oder der Genehmigung.


Ich kann die derzeit nur sagen, dass es ein Seat Ibiza von 2015 ist. Mehr Informationen bekomme ich leider erst am Dienstag.
Habe jetzt keine Lust, dass die Herrschaften auf der Zulassungsstelle einfach Nein sagen. Wäre schon sch ...

Ich könnte den Händler am Montag nochmal anrufen. Hat er denn Daten zu dem Fahrzeug, mit denen du arbeiten könntest?


----------



## dsdenni (3. September 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch erfahrung mit solchen Bluetooth USB AUX Adapter?
> 
> Bluetooth USB AUX Adapter BMW E38 E39 E46 Z3 Business CD Freisprecheinrichtung | eBay


Mein Kumpel hat eins in seinem Volvo S60

Das Ding kommt in den CD-Wechsel Anschluss und dann wählt man z.B verschiedene CDs an (Ordner auf dem Stick)

Funktioniert sehr gut.

Braucht aber meistens noch ne kleine Stromversorgung


----------



## ASD_588 (3. September 2016)

Wie schaut es mit der Tonqualität aus?

Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir das teil nicht hole.


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> ...Hat er denn Daten zu dem Fahrzeug, mit denen du arbeiten könntest?



Wenn er dir das komplette COC-Papier in Kopie (lesbares Foto) schickt, dann ja. Häufig steht nicht direkt die Euro-Norm drin, aber gegen welche Grundrichtlinie und welche Nachtragsrichtlinie das Fahrzeug geprüft ist. Bei Baujahr 2015 und für den europäischen Markt gebaut, sind die Risiken aber extrem gering, dass da was schief geht. Bei Reimporten außerhalb der Euro-Zone aber sehr hoch. In den arabischen Ländern z.B. arbeitet man aktuell noch mit Euro2.  ...von da sollte man sicher nix importieren.


----------



## Metalic (3. September 2016)

Okay, dann bin ich schon etwas beruhigter. Es ist ein EU Fahrzeug. Ich werde ihn am Montag mal anrufen und fragen wie das aussieht. Sonst soll er ihn zulassen.


----------



## Riverna (3. September 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Wenn der Schnee kommt, fängt die Subi Saison doch eig erst an?
> 
> btw. HKS High Power? öhm .. ist das nicht etwas, nunja - laut?



Mag sein das der Subaru für den Winter geeigneter wäre (wobei so ein Rost anfälliger Eimer ist nur bedingt geeignet). Aber dir kann immer einer rein rutschen.

So laut ist die HiPower am GS300 nicht, der hat zuviele Kats und Vorschalldämpfer. Kein Vergleich zu einer Supra, da ist er deutlich lauter trotz gleichen Motor.


keinnick schrieb:


> Was soll das passieren? Es gibt Waschanlagen. Und wir reden hier ja nun nicht von nem Oldtimer Baujahr 1920 oder einem sonstigen Auto, das man wie ein rohes Ei behandeln muss.



Nenn mir einen Grund wieso ich es machen soll? Ich leiste mir lieber den Luxus von einem Winterauto und schöne das in meinen Augen besondere Auto für die schönen


----------



## Klutten (3. September 2016)

Spaß-Mobile sollte man im Winter schonen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man in den kalten Monaten was zum Basteln hat und die Vorfreude im Frühjahr umso größer ist.


----------



## Zeiss (3. September 2016)

Wir sind nun aus dem Urlaub zurück (Passo del Tonale), die Rückfahrt war "interessant". Das Navi hat uns über übelste Pässe zurückgeschickt. Eine Straße, die kaum breiter ist als das Auto, keine Leitplanke und dann geht es ein paar Hundert Meter runter... Klasse... Meine Freundin ist schier gestorben. Aber die Landschaft war herrlich. Waren insgesamt rund 1500km, die wir gefahren sind. Rückweg 480km, über Pässe, rund 3200m über dem Meeresspiegel, war alles dabei von Stau, 60km/h oder 80km/h konstant, dann über 120km zwischen 140 und 200, dann 120 konstant, also wirklich alles dabei. Und im Schnitt 13,5 Liter, glaub ist mehr als nur okay.  Und er wollte 1 Liter Öl haben (war das bei MAX, davor nicht ganz bei MIN, also eigentlich wollte er weniger), das erste Mal seit dem Wechsel vor 10.000km. Also 1 Liter auf 10.000km ist geschenkt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch erfahrung mit solchen Bluetooth USB AUX Adapter?
> 
> Bluetooth USB AUX Adapter BMW E38 E39 E46 Z3 Business CD Freisprecheinrichtung | eBay



Hab genau diesen in meinem Audi verbaut, klappt super.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wir sind nun aus dem Urlaub zurück (Passo del Tonale), die Rückfahrt war "interessant". Das Navi hat uns über übelste Pässe zurückgeschickt.


Auf hannibal`s spuren im auto durch die alpen....


----------



## dsdenni (3. September 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der Tonqualität aus?
> 
> Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir das teil nicht hole.


Die Qualität ist sehr gut


----------



## Mosed (4. September 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du kannst durchaus Probleme mit der Zulassung bekommen, da es gerade was Abgasverschlüsselungen angeht einige gibt, die am 31.08.15 ausgelaufen sind und selbst mit Ausnahmegenehmigung nur bis zum 31.08.16 zulassungsfähig waren. Zum aktuellen Monat sind sogar schon die ersten beiden Schlüssel der Euro6-Norm ausgelaufen.
> 
> Ich kann dir da behilflich sein, aber zunächst müsste man wissen, um was es sich für ein Auto handelt und dann natürlich Details aus dem COC oder der Genehmigung.



Demnach gelten für die Erstzulassung strengere Regeln? Denn danach interessiert die Abgasnorm ja niemanden mehr beim Zulassen (außer bei der Steuer).

Bei deinem Beispiel würde es ja bedeuten, dass ich ein am 31.08.16 gekauften Neuwagen (mit älterer Abgasnorm) am 01.09.16 nicht mehr hätte zulassen können?


----------



## Doggycat (4. September 2016)

Ich bin zwar erst 16 aber meine Eltern haben zwei Autos
BMW 645ci, Porsche Cayenne GTS, 
Mein Bruder hat einen leicht optimierten Porsche Cayman GTS mit 380PS geht in 3,8 sekunden von 0-100 der is so geil

Mein traumauto mit 18 is ein golf 2 Fire and Ice oder ein VW scirocco 1 

Achso mein gefährt ist ein Generic Xor mit 3,8PS auf 90kg


----------



## Riverna (4. September 2016)

Golf und Traumauto? 

Ich bin vom Verbrauch des Lexus immer wieder erstaunt. Am Freitag bin ich mit meiner Freundin in den "MoviePark" in Bottrop gefahren. Erst brauchte Madam natürlich viel zu lange zum fertig machen, dann standen wir noch in der Vollsperrung auf der A3... also hieß es danach etwas Zeit reinfahren. Wo es frei war bin ich 170 bis 200km/h gefahren und sonst halt 140km/h. Und nun beim Tanken waren es ~ 11.5L Gasverbrauch. Das ist quasi der selbe Verbrauch wie wenn ich normal fahre mit etwas mehr Stadtverkehr.


----------



## Doggycat (4. September 2016)

Für mich ist das einfach ein wunderschönes auto 
Ich find die form so klasse das kantige und dann die 2 runden lichter 
Im gegensatz zu den neuen die einfach nur sch....e aussehen.
Aber schönheit liegt im auge des betrachter.


----------



## dsdenni (4. September 2016)

Doggycat schrieb:


> Für mich ist das einfach ein wunderschönes auto
> Ich find die form so klasse das kantige und dann die 2 runden lichter
> Im gegensatz zu den neuen die einfach nur sch....e aussehen.
> Aber schönheit liegt im auge des betrachter.


Solangs dir gefällt.. Ist doch die Hauptsache 

@Riverna

Wieviel L Benzin wären das dann wohl? So um die 15?


----------



## Riverna (4. September 2016)

?
Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. September 2016)

Die Frage ist wohl, wie viel du verbraucht hättest, wärst du auf Benzin gefahren. 

Sollten doch ca. 10 sein, oder?


----------



## dsdenni (4. September 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl, wie viel du verbraucht hättest, wärst du auf Benzin gefahren.
> 
> Sollten doch ca. 10 sein, oder?


Jap das ist die Frage


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2016)

Doggycat schrieb:


> Für mich ist das einfach ein wunderschönes auto
> Ich find die form so klasse das kantige und dann die 2 runden lichter


Ich würde da eher zum golf country greifen. 
Und traumauto... Naja, sollte ich mal zu geld kommen und in meiner midlife crisis unbedingt ein spaß-auto benötigen, dann wäre ein ur-quattro das auto meiner wahl wobei ich dem guten stück wohl noch etwas mehr "leben" einhauchen würde. (500 PS wären schon nett)
Mir ist auch erst zur roland-rallye einer über den weg gelaufen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2016)

Mini Moke wieder zum blinken bringen?
 "How hard can it be?"
3 Stunden später: [bitte beliebigen Fluch über Lucas einfügen]
Alle Einzelteile sind OK, aber in Summe scheint der Widerstand durch die ganzen alten Stecker zu groß zu sein als dass es stabil läuft.


----------



## Doggycat (4. September 2016)

Urquattro ist auch geil habe letztens am norisring ne historische runde gesehen mit 2 quattros die waren so laut und geil 
Wobei ein M1 auch was hat


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Demnach gelten für die Erstzulassung strengere Regeln?



Nein, aber es muss eben der Abgasschlüssel des Fahrzeuges noch gültig sein.



Mosed schrieb:


> Bei deinem Beispiel würde es ja bedeuten, dass ich ein am 31.08.16 gekauften Neuwagen (mit älterer Abgasnorm) am 01.09.16 nicht mehr hätte zulassen können?



Das ist grundsätzlich so richtig. In der Praxis muss man sich über so etwas aber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, da die Hersteller den auslaufenden Schlüsselnummern weit voraus sind. Im Nutzfahrzeugbereich trifft es einen schon eher, da die Aufbauhersteller z.B. 20 Fahrgestelle kaufen und dann meinetwegen 2 Jahre brauchen, um ihren Aufbau darauf zu setzen. Da kann es dann schon vorkommen, dass so ein Fahrgestell vor einem Stichtag noch schnell eine Tageszulassung bekommt.

Im Pkw-Bereich gab es diesbezüglich nur einmal Probleme. Vor 2-3 Jahren haben viele Autohäuser ihre Oldtimer, die unzugelassen seit Jahrzehnten in den Verkaufsräumen standen, zulassen müssen, da diese sonst den aktuellen Bestimmungen entsprechen mussten. Sie wären also quasi nie mehr zulassungfähig gewesen, da für eine Erstzulassung dann Euro6 erforderlich gewesen wäre. Nicht ganz einfach für Opel Kadet, Golf I oder noch ältere Kaliber.


----------



## Zeiss (4. September 2016)

@Kluten: Du bist doch beim TÜV richtig? Wie sieht es mit einem Oil-Catch-Tank aus? Gibt es Probleme, wenn man das Ding einbaut?


----------



## Klutten (4. September 2016)

Damit sollte es keine Probleme geben, da es ja nur ein Ersatz für die Kurbelgehäuseentlüftung ist. Diese ist nicht bauartgenehmigungspflichtig, muss aber in jedem Fall wirksam sein.


----------



## Zeiss (4. September 2016)

Es ist kein Ersatz, es ist nur ein Filter. Der wird vor der Ansaugbrücke eingebaut.


----------



## Riverna (4. September 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl, wie viel du verbraucht hättest, wärst du auf Benzin gefahren.
> 
> Sollten doch ca. 10 sein, oder?



9.5L bis 10L müssten das in etwa sein. 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Jap das ist die Frage



Mich hat das "müssten so um die 15L sein" etwas verwirrt. Weil Benzinverbrauch ist immer etwas niedriger als Gasverbrauch. Interessant finde ich wenn man den Gaspreis auf den Benzinpreis hoch rechnet. Dann wäre ich gestern mit ~ 4.5L Benzinverbrauch gefahren.


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mini Moke wieder zum blinken bringen?
> "How hard can it be?"
> 3 Stunden später: [bitte beliebigen Fluch über Lucas einfügen]
> Alle Einzelteile sind OK, aber in Summe scheint der Widerstand durch die ganzen alten Stecker zu groß zu sein als dass es stabil läuft.


Auto geht wieder, war aber auch nötig: Der Hang gegenüber brennt, Haus ist evakuiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. September 2016)

Heute hat der Spurhalteassi erstmal fast eine neue E-Klasse mit mir an Bord auf Probefahrt geschrottet. Autobahn-Baustelle, 2 Spuren, Spuren mit gelben Streifen markiert, wenig Verkehr.

Ich ahne nichts böses, fahre gemüdlich rechts mit 80, da greift der Spurhalteassi auf einmal mit Bremseingriffen wie Hölle ein und versucht das Auto rechts in die Bande zu drücken. Ich lenke in etwa 45° nach links gegen, das ESP geht an, versucht das ganze Schlamassel aufzuräumen und zieht mich etwa 30cm auf die linke Spur rüber. Dann konnte ich endlich wieder meine Fahrspur einnehmen und erstmal alle Fahrassis abschalten. 

Die weißen Markierungen gingen halt gradewegs in die Leitplanke rein, dann muss man da wohl erstmal reinkrachen. Tolle neue Systeme sind das. Mit nur einer Hand am Lenkrad hätte man das niemals geschafft diesen Bremseingriff zu kontern und die Kiste wär komplett Matsche.  Waren noch etwa 3-5 cm vom Spiegel bis zur rechten Leitplanke.  Mein 4. Fast-Unfall wegen diesen verdammten Müllassistenten! 

Keine Ahnung wie man mit sowas freiwillig rumfährt! Lebensgefährlich!


----------



## ich558 (5. September 2016)

Seit heute habe ich ein neues Auto. Golf 7 GTD gefällt mir doch endlich mehr Platz als im A1


----------



## dsdenni (5. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute hat der Spurhalteassi erstmal fast eine neue E-Klasse mit mir an Bord auf Probefahrt geschrottet. Autobahn-Baustelle, 2 Spuren, Spuren mit gelben Streifen markiert, wenig Verkehr.
> 
> Ich ahne nichts böses, fahre gemüdlich rechts mit 80, da greift der Spurhalteassi auf einmal mit Bremseingriffen wie Hölle ein und versucht das Auto rechts in die Bande zu drücken. Ich lenke in etwa 45° nach links gegen, das ESP geht an, versucht das ganze Schlamassel aufzuräumen und zieht mich etwa 30cm auf die linke Spur rüber. Dann konnte ich endlich wieder meine Fahrspur einnehmen und erstmal alle Fahrassis abschalten.
> 
> ...


:o

Das ist natürlich komplett gegen den Fahrer dann.

Jetzt wo du es weißt solltest du die Dinger gleich vor Abfahrt abschalten


----------



## Zeiss (5. September 2016)

Komisch, bei allen anderen funktioniert es...

Übrigens, die gelbe Streifen haben höhere Prio als die weißen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. September 2016)

Tja nur wollte er direkt den weißen Streifen in die Planke folgen.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es weißt solltest du die Dinger gleich vor Abfahrt abschalten


Normalerweise mache ich die immer aus vor der Fahrt. Bei so vielen Kundenautos die ich fahre, denke ich aber nicht jedes Mal dran.


----------



## keinnick (6. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Grund wieso ich es machen soll? Ich leiste mir lieber den Luxus von einem Winterauto und schöne das in meinen Augen besondere Auto für die schönen



Du kannst natürlich machen was Du willst. In meinen Augen spricht aber nichts dagegen, so ein Auto auch im Winter zu fahren. Dass Du es nicht machst, ist ja Dir selbst überlassen. Was ich damit sagen wollte: Autos wie Deins, sind durchaus für den ganzjährigen Betrieb gebaut, was aber im Gegenzug nicht nicht bedeutet, dass man das Auto auch ganzjährig fahren muss.


----------



## Riverna (6. September 2016)

Japaner sind meiner Meinung nach alle nur bedingt für den Winterbetrieb geeignet. Wenn ich sehe wie die ganzen Subarus am gammeln sind, kann sowas meiner Meinung nach nicht als Wintertauglich bezeichnet werden. Das haben die deutschen Hersteller da zum großenteil deutlich besser im Griff. Vorallem ist meiner eh nochmal eine Stufe anders, mit dem Sturz und dem Fahrwerk kannst/willst du gar nicht im Winter fahren. Vorallem muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, bin ich auch immer ganz froh wenn er in der Halle steht und ich mir Gedanken über neue Umbauden machen kann. Quasi Auszeit von der Saison.

Rein für den Alltag ist der Lexus eh viel besser, dass bemerke ich jeden Tag wenn ich längere Strecken fahre. Rein zum Spaß haben ist der Subaru einfach nur eine Granate, alles andere liegt dem Lexus aber viel besser.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2016)

Mag vielleicht für Subaru gelten, aber mein Avensis hatte keine Probleme mit dem Winter.


----------



## Riverna (7. September 2016)

Das gilt für jeden Japaner der im selben Zeitraum gebaut wurde wie das von mir angesprochene Fahrzeug (bis 2000). Dabei ist es egal ob Subaru, Toyota, Nissan, Honda oder Mazda. Auch ein T22 gammelt wie ein Opel zu seiner Blütezeit.


----------



## turbosnake (7. September 2016)

Also ein Mitsubishi gammelt nicht?


----------



## Riverna (7. September 2016)

Wahrscheinlich schon, aber ich finde Mitsubishis in der Regel kacke und interessiere mich somit für solche Mist Kübel nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2016)

Und warum meinst du jetzt gleich beleidigend werden zu müssen?


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2016)

Durfte gestern nicht dran?!

@T

eigentlich höre ich aus dem Kollegenkreis von den Japanerfahrern selten Gemecker über Mutsubishi und Co


----------



## Riverna (7. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und warum meinst du jetzt gleich beleidigend werden zu müssen?



Wo genau habe ich jemanden beleidigt?


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wo genau habe ich jemanden beleidigt?


Auch ne indirekte Beleidigung ist eine Beleidigung.


Riverna schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich schon, aber ich finde Mitsubishis in der Regel kacke und interessiere mich somit für solche Mist Kübel nicht.


Das du sie Kacke findest, ok.
Aber gleich alle als Mistkübel abzustempeln finde ich beleidigend.


----------



## Riverna (8. September 2016)

Jetzt wird es echt lächerlich...


----------



## dsdenni (8. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Auch ne indirekte Beleidigung ist eine Beleidigung.
> 
> Das du sie Kacke findest, ok.
> Aber gleich alle als Mistkübel abzustempeln finde ich beleidigend.


Das ist nicht beleidigend, das ist seine Meinung


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2016)

Ich möchte euch gerne mal sehen,  wenn jemand vor euch steht und euer Auto als Mistkübel bezeichnet.
Oder als Dreckskarren whatever, ist ja ok, ist ja nur die Meinung desjenigen.


----------



## Icedaft (8. September 2016)

JoM79: Heul Leise ... (Du wirst es überleben).


----------



## aloha84 (8. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch gerne mal sehen,  wenn jemand vor euch steht und euer Auto als Mistkübel bezeichnet.
> Oder als Dreckskarren whatever, ist ja ok, ist ja nur die Meinung desjenigen.



....ich fahre Opel.....irgendwann steht man darüber.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> JoM79: Heul Leise ... (Du wirst es überleben).


Und was willst du jetzt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2016)

Jungs, wir sind hier nicht im Luxx!


----------



## Icedaft (8. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was willst du jetzt?



Du wirst immer einen Finden der Marke XY nicht mag und darüber ablästert/sich darüber lustig macht. 
Ich finde den überwiegenden Teil der Autos aus Deutscher Produktion einfach nur langweilig, einfallslos und hoffnungslos überteuert, andere erwidern darauf: "Du mit deinem Reiskocher." 
Und? Mir doch egal, mehr wollte ich damit gar nicht zum Ausdruck bringen. Über solche Sprüche muß man einfach drüberstehen...


----------



## Captn (8. September 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ....ich fahre Opel.....irgendwann steht man darüber.


Ach, mittlerweile finde ich deren Autos wieder ganz vernünftig ^^.


----------



## dsdenni (8. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Du wirst immer einen Finden der Marke XY nicht mag und darüber ablästert/sich darüber lustig macht.
> Ich finde den überwiegenden Teil der Autos aus Deutscher Produktion einfach nur langweilig, einfallslos und hoffnungslos überteuert, andere erwidern darauf: "Du mit deinem Reiskocher."
> Und? Mir doch egal, mehr wollte ich damit gar nicht zum Ausdruck bringen. Über solche Sprüche muß man einfach drüberstehen...


Genau das meinte ich


Gibt viele die Audis kacke finden


Ist ja nur deren Meinung, von dem her sehe icj da kein Problem wenn er alle Mitsubishis als Mistkübel abstempelt

Das Problem ist eher das manche Leute sich darüber dann aufregen weil sie sich dann angesprochen fühlen...


B2T:

Wie oft kontrolliert ihr eig. Euren Ölstand?


----------



## tsd560ti (8. September 2016)

An meinem Fahrrad nach jeder Fahrt, aber am Golf zu selten, vielleicht alle 2000-3000km


----------



## Amon (8. September 2016)

Ich guck nur ab und an. Momentan hab ich das Problem dass ich alle 1000km nen Liter Öl nach füllen muss. Hatte ich sonst nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (8. September 2016)

Ich habe an unserem Verso (R9, 1,8l) nach 11 Jahren zum ersten Mal vorm Urlaub nachgeschaut und mußte 1 Liter nachfüllen, zwischen den ganzen Ölwechseln in den Jahren zuvor hat die Kiste nicht einen Mililiter verbraucht - zeit das die Kiste an die Sonne kommt.


----------



## Amon (8. September 2016)

So war es bei mir eigentlich auch. Ist aber erst seit dem letzten Ölwechsel so.


----------



## XE85 (8. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist ja nur deren Meinung ...



Man kann seine Meinung aber auch kundtun ohne dabei Dinge (des anderen) abzuwerten.



dsdenni schrieb:


> ... das manche Leute sich darüber dann aufregen ...



Oftmals auch zurecht, denn auch für die Äußerung der eigenen Meinung gibt es Grenzen, auch wenn das viele im Internet leider nicht wahrhaben wollen. Und man muss sich im Internet sicher nicht alles gefallen lassen was so unter dem (vermeintlichen) Deckmantel der eigenen Meinung abgegeben wird.


----------



## dsdenni (8. September 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Man kann seine Meinung aber auch kundtun ohne dabei Dinge (des anderen) abzuwerten.
> 
> 
> 
> Oftmals auch zurecht, denn auch für die Äußerung der eigenen Meinung gibt es Grenzen, auch wenn das viele im Internet leider nicht wahrhaben wollen. Und man muss sich im Internet sicher nicht alles gefallen lassen was so unter dem (vermeintlichen) Deckmantel der eigenen Meinung abgegeben wird.



Klar, irgendwo hast du da auch recht, aber niemand wurde in dem Fall persönlich angegriffen weshalb ich die Aufregung nicht verstanden hatte.

B2T:

Bei den ersten 1000 KM war kein Ölverbrauch. Bald sind die nächsten 2000 KM vorbei dann guck ich nochmal nach^^


----------



## Gast20180319 (8. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> So war es bei mir eigentlich auch. Ist aber erst seit dem letzten Ölwechsel so.



Dann kann es vielleicht an schlechten (billigen Öl) liegen...


----------



## CRYztal312 (8. September 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ....ich fahre Opel.....irgendwann steht man darüber.


So schauts aus


----------



## Amon (8. September 2016)

Billiges ist da definitiv nicht drin. Hat sogar die Freigabe vom Hersteller.


----------



## Zeiss (8. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch gerne mal sehen,  wenn jemand vor euch steht und euer Auto als Mistkübel bezeichnet.
> Oder als Dreckskarren whatever, ist ja ok, ist ja nur die Meinung desjenigen.



Ich habe genug Selbstbewusssein um demjenigen seine Meinung zu lassen... und nehme es nicht persönlich, also so what? Persönlich angegriffen hat er ja niemanden, also, wo ist das Problem?

Ich finde alle Autos aus dem VW-Konzern für'n Ar*** (bis auf den Ur-Quattro) und jetzt?



dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie oft kontrolliert ihr eig. Euren Ölstand?



Im iDrive 

@Topic: Welche D*1*S-Brenner sind aktuell empfehlenswert? Ich möchte welche, die weiß sind, also um 5000K rum, keine blauen oder sowas.

Die neuen Versicherungsklassen sind online:

7er:
alt: HP 23 / VK N28 / TK N29
neu: HP22 / VK N28 / TK N30

Toll, in der Haftpflicht runter und dafür in der TK rauf...

Dafür ist der 8er günstiger geworden


----------



## Icedaft (8. September 2016)

Ach Zeiss, wer so ein Auto fährt, den stören doch so profane Dinge wie die Versicherungsprämie nicht...


----------



## Zeiss (8. September 2016)

Nö, tun sie auch nicht. Aber mich stört es, wenn die Leute meinen auf TK die Windschutzscheibe zu erneuern, obwohl es nicht wirklich notwendig ist. Wobei beim 7er oder 8er kommt es eher selten vor. Bei meinem steht die Windschutzscheibe auch auf dem Zettel, sie ist aber böse zerschossen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Topic: Welche D*1*S-Brenner sind aktuell empfehlenswert? Ich möchte welche, die weiß sind, also um 5000K rum, keine blauen oder sowas.



Diese: Osram D1S Night Breaker Unlimited Xenarc Xenon
Sind momentan die besten, wenn es um die Ausleuchtung geht.


----------



## Zeiss (8. September 2016)

Hmm, hört sich gut an, danke Dir. Wobei die 4350K sind eher in Richtung gelb gehen.

Wie sieht es mit den Philips X-tremeVision oder  X-tremeVision gen2 aus?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hmm, hört sich gut an, danke Dir. Wobei die 4350K sind eher in Richtung gelb gehen.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den Philips X-tremeVision oder  X-tremeVision gen2 aus?



Mit den Philips kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Die aus dem Link sind auf alle Fälle reinweiß, gehen normal nicht ins gelbe.


----------



## Zeiss (8. September 2016)

Die 4300K sind eher warmweiß. Es gab mal von Philips 85122CM, die waren perfekt weiß. Ist aber schon eine Weile her.


----------



## Riverna (8. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch gerne mal sehen,  wenn jemand vor euch steht und euer Auto als Mistkübel bezeichnet.
> Oder als Dreckskarren whatever, ist ja ok, ist ja nur die Meinung desjenigen.



Findest du nicht das du nun etwas mehr draus machst ale es ist? Mistkübel ist nun wirklich kein Ausdruck der schlimm ist, da würden mir ganz andere Sachen einfallen. Wenn ich mich jedes mal aufregen würde wenn meine Karre als "Proletenschleuder", "Assi Tuning Bolide", "Penisverlängerung", "Schlitzeaugenkarre" oder "Reisschüssel usw bezeichnet wird, hätte ich den ganzen Tag keine Zeit für irgendwas anderes. Ich mag Mitsubishi nicht (sowohl optisch als auch technisch) und empfinde sie dementsprechend auch als Mistkübel. Damit habe ich niemanden beleidigt, habe immerhin nicht gesagt das jeder der sich so einen "Mistkübel" kauft ein Idiot ist oder ähnliches. Wer sich einen Mitsubishi kaufen will soll das tun, solnge ich nicht genötigt werde den Wagen als gut zu empfinden habe ich kein Problem damit.

Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung geäussert und das in einem noch recht humanen Ton. Wieviele Leute sagen "Bayern ist ein scheiß Verein", machst du dann genau so wie Welle?  



XE85 schrieb:


> Man kann seine Meinung aber auch kundtun ohne dabei Dinge (des anderen) abzuwerten.



Man kann es auch übertreiben, mir wäre auch nicht bewusst das JO79 überhaupt einen Mitsubishi hat... somit habe ich nicht "andere Dinge" abgewertet, sondern lediglich meine Abneigung gegenüber Mitsubishi geäussert.




XE85 schrieb:


> Oftmals auch zurecht, denn auch für die Äußerung der eigenen Meinung gibt es Grenzen, auch wenn das viele im Internet leider nicht wahrhaben wollen. Und man muss sich im Internet sicher nicht alles gefallen lassen was so unter dem (vermeintlichen) Deckmantel der eigenen Meinung abgegeben wird.



Ich vertrette die Meinung genau so im "Offline-Modus". Wenn ich etwas nicht mag, nehme ich mir das Recht dies zu sagen. Und das kann und lasse ich mir auch von niemandem verbieten. Solange wie ich niemanden persönlich beleidige, kann mir das auch keiner übelnehmen. Und wenn doch... ist es halt so. 

@Topic 

Bei jeder zweiten Tankfüllung wird Öl und Wasser kontrolliert. Nachfüllen muss ich eigentlich nie etwas, aber meine Intervalle sind auch 7500 Kilometer beim Subaru und 15.000 Kilometer beim Almera, 100NX und Lexus.


----------



## dsdenni (8. September 2016)

Leider ist das mit dem Nachgucken ja nicht selbstverständlich :/


Aber darüber kann man ja Jahrzehnte sprechen das es einfach viel zu viele Leute gibt die im Auto auf nix achten worauf man achten sollte..

@Zeiss

Ist diese Anzeige eigentlich genau? Bzw. Hat dein 7er auch schon keinen Peilstab mehr?


----------



## turbosnake (8. September 2016)

Wieso sollte man nachschauen, wenn man weiß er verbraucht kein Öl?


----------



## Riverna (8. September 2016)

Weil man sie nie sicher sein kann das er nichts verbraucht? Das kann jeden Tag auftretten, es muss ja auch nicht sein das er es verbrennt. Kann genau so gut irgendwo raus laufen. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht. Wir haben oft genug Autos in der Werkstatt stehen die kaputt sein, weil die Ölwanne furz trocken ist, obwohl das Auto jaaa nie Öl verbraucht hat.


----------



## Zeiss (8. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Ist diese Anzeige eigentlich genau? Bzw. Hat dein 7er auch schon keinen Peilstab mehr?



Ja, sie ist genau und zuverlässig, zumindest im E65 mit dem N73 Motor. Von anderen kann ich es nicht sagen.

Einen Peilstab hat er, aber wofür sich die Finger schmutzig machen? Bei jedem "Zündung an" wird das Öl und die Qualität des Öls durch den CBS kontrolliert, das ist ja ein "dummer" Sensor, der nur das Niveau überprüft.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. September 2016)

Ist das nicht gefährlich wenn man immer am Hang parkt?


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weil man sie nie sicher sein kann das er nichts verbraucht? Das kann jeden Tag auftretten, es muss ja auch nicht sein das er es verbrennt. Kann genau so gut irgendwo raus laufen. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht. Wir haben oft genug Autos in der Werkstatt stehen die kaputt sein, weil die Ölwanne furz trocken ist, obwohl das Auto jaaa nie Öl verbraucht hat.


Nach der gleichen Logik müsste ich alle 20 Minuten meine Gastherme kontrollieren, kann ja sein das sie ausgeht, da man sich da aber nie ganz sicher sein kann...
Tue ich das nicht, könnte alles in die Luft fliegen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (9. September 2016)

Mein Nissan hat auf 4000km 350-500ml verbraucht. 
Und kurz vor dem Lagerschaden dann 2ml je KM, hätte ich an der Tanke 50km vor dem Lagerschaden gesehen dass der Haufen sich so viel Öl nimmt, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich nicht so fliegen gelassen und wäre (vielleicht) bis nach Hause.


----------



## Riverna (9. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nach der gleichen Logik müsste ich alle 20 Minuten meine Gastherme kontrollieren, kann ja sein das sie ausgeht, da man sich da aber nie ganz sicher sein kann...
> Tue ich das nicht, könnte alles in die Luft fliegen.



Dann lass es eben bleiben und lebt mit den Konsequenzen falls er doch mal Ölverbrauch/Verlust hat. Dann wird wieder gejammert das man eine Rechnung von 5.000Euro bezahlen muss. Ich verstehe da die Faulheit der Menscheit nicht, wo ich das Problem man schnell den Ölstand zu checken wenn man z.B. eh gerade am Tanken ist? Diese Faulheit kann einem am Ende richtig Geld kosten und ich lach mir immer ins Fäustchen wenn dann so jemand einen Motorschaden hat und in der Firma fast am heulen ist. Klingt hart, aber so Leuten geschieht es recht.


----------



## dsdenni (9. September 2016)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Mein Nissan hat auf 4000km 350-500ml verbraucht.
> Und kurz vor dem Lagerschaden dann 2ml je KM, hätte ich an der Tanke 50km vor dem Lagerschaden gesehen dass der Haufen sich so viel Öl nimmt, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich nicht so fliegen gelassen und wäre (vielleicht) bis nach Hause.


Ist natürlich schade, aber man kann auch nicht an alles denken :/

Wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Nissan eig. Aus?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die 4300K sind eher warmweiß. Es gab mal von Philips 85122CM, die waren perfekt weiß. Ist aber schon eine Weile her.



Nee, das ist schon neutralweiß 
Hab die Brenner letztens in einem E90 gesehen, da waren die reinweiß, überhaupt keinen Gelbstich zu sehen.
Warmweiß fängt irgendwo bei <3500k an.
http://www.led-smd-shop.de/images/info_images/kelvin_skala_beleuchtungen_led.jpg



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, sie ist genau und zuverlässig, zumindest im E65 mit dem N73 Motor. Von anderen kann ich es nicht sagen.



Beim N54 auch recht genau. Bei mir gibt es soweit ich weiß für alle 200ml eine Messstelle (insgesamt 5).
Einen Peilstab hat meiner nicht mehr.
Durfte letztens auf einer längeren Tour einen Liter Öl für 27€  bei Aral  kaufen, so viel hab ich noch nie für einen Liter gezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich vorher nicht dran gedacht zu kontrollieren, weil der eh recht wenig Öl verbraucht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2016)

Ölstand ist bei mir immer bei max oder leicht drüber. Wird vor jeder Fahrt mit hohen G-Kräften kontrolliert, um den sicheren Tod des Motors zu verhindern.  Ölverbrauch hat er bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (9. September 2016)

Kriegt es Audi nicht gebacken, dass ihre Ölpumpen keine Luft ansaugen, wenn man mit "hohen G-Kräften" (  ) unterwegs ist?


----------



## keinnick (9. September 2016)

Bevor ich zur ISS fliege. checke ich wegen der auftretenden G-Kräfte vorher auch noch einmal den Ölstand meiner Rakete.

Im Ernst: Man kann es auch übertreiben, aber das hab ich von TBF auch nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## Riverna (9. September 2016)

Ich stell mir das anstrengend vor jeden morgen das Öl zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist das nicht gefährlich wenn man immer am Hang parkt?



Ich kenne es so, dass bei BMW der Ölstand während der Fahrt gemessen wird und er dafür ein paar km braucht. Zumindest ist es so beim E90 Benziner.
Einen Peilstab gibt es da nicht.
Ansonsten wird er sicher darauf achten, ob das Auto gerade steht und sonst die Messung halt später machen.

Ölverbrauch? Oh ja - so 1 Liter auf 1400 - 2300 km (wohl je nach Streckenprofil). Da wäre es sehr nervig keinen Sensor zu haben und das immer per Hand messen zu müssen. Einen Ölwechsel nach Serviceintervall brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht zu machen - bis dahin ist schon einmal komplett neues Öl drin.  (ja, vermischt sich natürlich mit dem alten und ist kein sauberes neues Öl)


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kriegt es Audi nicht gebacken, dass ihre Ölpumpen keine Luft ansaugen, wenn man mit "hohen G-Kräften" (  ) unterwegs ist?


Das bekommt kein Hersteller ohne Trockensumpfschmierung hin.

Was meinst du wohl warum man mit Gewindefahrwerk und Semislicks die Ölwanne und die Spritversorgung modifizieren muss?  Selbst bei Sportwagen wie einem EVO X bekommt man mit Semis und anständigem Fahrwerk genug G Kräfte hin, dass dem Motor der Sprit wegbleibt.

In einem 2,5 Tonnen Schiff kommt es beim Segeln natürlich nicht dazu. Außerdem haben alle BMW einen Antimaterie-Gravitationssimulator das sowohl Öl als auch Sprit am Boden verbleiben.


----------



## Zeiss (10. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das bekommt kein Hersteller ohne Trockensumpfschmierung hin.



Natürlich nicht... Glaubst Du eigentlich selbst diesen Bullshit, den Du stellenweise schreibst?


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ölstand ist bei mir immer bei max oder leicht drüber. Wird vor jeder Fahrt mit hohen G-Kräften kontrolliert, um den sicheren Tod des Motors zu verhindern.  Ölverbrauch hat er bis jetzt noch nicht.



Hohe G Kräfte? Bei deinem popligen Audi?!? Der war mal richtig gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht... Glaubst Du eigentlich selbst diesen Bullshit, den Du stellenweise schreibst?


Aso dann haben Sportwagen Trockensumpfschmierung nur, weil es teurer ist. Alles klar, hast dich ja richtig mit der Materie beschäftigt. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Hohe G Kräfte? Bei deinem popligen Audi?!? Der war mal richtig gut


Weil dein popeliger Megane auch so viel mehr schafft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das bekommt kein Hersteller ohne Trockensumpfschmierung hin.
> 
> Was meinst du wohl warum man mit Gewindefahrwerk und Semislicks die Ölwanne und die Spritversorgung modifizieren muss?



Falsch. Siehe z.B. Audi TT CUP.
Da werden Slicks, Fahrwerk etc gefahren und der Motor ist komplett Serie. 
Und Audi Sport wird es wohl wissen.

Beim M235i verhält es sich übrigens genauso, ebenfalls keine Trockensumpf mit Slicks und Fahrwerk.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2016)

"Richtige" Sportwagen haben meistens Trockensumpfschmierung. Tourenwagen stammen halt von der Serie ab, deswegen muss man es da anders lösen.

Die Ölwannen im TT Cup und M235i sind auch keine einfache Ölwanne mehr. Da sind eine Menge Schwallbleche und Rücklaufkanäle drin. Mein 1,8T hat sowas aber nicht, von daher muss der schön voll sein.


----------



## Zeiss (11. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aso dann haben Sportwagen Trockensumpfschmierung nur, weil es teurer ist. Alles klar, hast dich ja richtig mit der Materie beschäftigt.



Nur die Aussage war nicht auf Trockensumpfschmierung bezogen... Und ich weiß, wofür sie da ist, keine Sorge...

Und eine Menge Schwallbleche, Leitbleche und sonstwas hat jede BMW-Ölwanne. 

Auch einen E46 M3 CSL gibt es ab Werk mit Semis... ohne Trockensumpfschmierung... und scheint zu funktionieren. Oder willst Du behaupten, dass Du eine höhere G-Kräfte hinkriegst?


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil dein popeliger Megane auch so viel mehr schafft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Darum ging es nur nicht, ob sein Megane mehr schafft...


----------



## Riverna (11. September 2016)

Man muss die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausnutzen


----------



## dsdenni (12. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Man muss die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausnutzen


Diese Woche siehts ja noch gut aus mit Sonne

Dafür die nächste mal so garnicht 

Bald gehts ja wieder in den Winterschlaf


----------



## Iconoclast (12. September 2016)

Wat has du denn da für ne gelbe Kugel hängen? Macht dat ab!


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Diese Woche siehts ja noch gut aus mit Sonne
> 
> Dafür die nächste mal so garnicht
> 
> Bald gehts ja wieder in den Winterschlaf



Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das Wetter nächste Woche wird, es ist ja nicht so das ich ihn bei Regen stehen lasse. Aber es macht halt bei Regen weniger Spaß und somit kann ich es auch gleich sein lassen. 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wat has du denn da für ne gelbe Kugel hängen? Macht dat ab!



Das ist ein Smilie mit Sonnenbrille, der bleibt da wo er ist


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

Heute den Termin für die neue Scheibe ausgemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein schöner Treffer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Heute den Termin für die neue Scheibe ausgemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Carglass?


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2016)

Solang es die noch als Ersatzteil gibt...
Wir haben heute eine Scheibe beim (Fenster-)Glaser machen lassen. Carglas und Co konnten mit Mokes nichts anfangen. Der wiederum war bei ner geraden Verbundglasscheibe mit zwei Radien eher Unterfordert und wollte am Ende nur 100€ inkl Einbau.

Bleibt noch die Frage was der ITV davon hält.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Bei Carglass?


Er will sein Auto doch nicht verhunzt haben.  Eine Scheibe lässt man immer beim Hersteller tauschen. Bei diesen Scheibenketten bekommt man billig Glas von Nordglas aus Polen eingesetzt, bei dem einem sofort kotzübel wird, wenn man 10 Sekunden durchguckt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2016)

Habe bisher gute Erfahrung mit CarGlass gemacht. 
Warum sollte der Hersteller bzw eine Werkstatt des Händlers es besser machen? Die kleben mit Sicherheit nicht mal ansatzweise so viele Scheiben ein wie ein Mitarbeiter bei Carglass. Die machen das schnell und präzise, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Hatte absolut nichts zu beanstanden. 
Außerdem gibt einem ja meistens die Versicherung (wenn man es darüber abwickelt) vor, wer tauscht. In den meisten Fällen wohl Carglass.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Er will sein Auto doch nicht verhunzt haben.  Eine Scheibe lässt man immer beim Hersteller tauschen. Bei diesen Scheibenketten bekommt man billig Glas von Nordglas aus Polen eingesetzt, bei dem einem sofort kotzübel wird, wenn man 10 Sekunden durchguckt.



Habe auch beim Hersteller Pferde kotzen sehen, also pech haben kannst du überall.


----------



## JoM79 (12. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Er will sein Auto doch nicht verhunzt haben.  Eine Scheibe lässt man immer beim Hersteller tauschen. Bei diesen Scheibenketten bekommt man billig Glas von Nordglas aus Polen eingesetzt, bei dem einem sofort kotzübel wird, wenn man 10 Sekunden durchguckt.


Deswegen geben die auch 30 Jahre Garantie drauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Er will sein Auto doch nicht verhunzt haben.  Eine Scheibe lässt man immer beim Hersteller tauschen. Bei diesen Scheibenketten bekommt man billig Glas von Nordglas aus Polen eingesetzt, bei dem einem sofort kotzübel wird, wenn man 10 Sekunden durchguckt.



Bei euch vielleicht. Bei dem Carglass bei uns werden Pilkington, Guardian und Saint-Gobain verbaut.  Also nur Markenware.
Ich hab in meinem E92 auch eine neue drin, ist galaube ich eine Pilkington. 
Klimakomfort mit Graukeil, qualitativ 1A. Scheibe wurde bei mir zu Hause getauscht.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Bei Carglass?



Aber ganz sicher nicht, bei BMW direkt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Solang es die noch als Ersatzteil gibt...
> Wir haben heute eine Scheibe beim (Fenster-)Glaser machen lassen.  Carglas und Co konnten mit Mokes nichts anfangen. Der wiederum war bei  ner geraden Verbundglasscheibe mit zwei Radien eher Unterfordert und  wollte am Ende nur 100€ inkl Einbau.
> 
> Bleibt noch die Frage was der ITV davon hält.



Ersatzteile bei BMW sind kein Problem. Selbst für meinen 850er (Bj 1991) kriege ich noch ALLES.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Er will sein Auto doch nicht verhunzt haben.   Eine Scheibe lässt man immer beim Hersteller tauschen. Bei diesen  Scheibenketten bekommt man billig Glas von Nordglas aus Polen  eingesetzt, bei dem einem sofort kotzübel wird, wenn man 10 Sekunden  durchguckt.



Da sind wir mal ausnahmsweise einer Meinung.

Eine originale  BMW-Scheibe ist nicht dasselbe wie eine CarGlas-Scheibe, obwohl sie aus  demselben Werk kommen (in meinem Fall Pilkington). Die Scheiben von  CarGlas sind weicher, das haben schon etliche lernen mussten.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Habe bisher gute Erfahrung mit CarGlass gemacht.
> Warum sollte der Hersteller bzw eine Werkstatt des Händlers es besser  machen? Die kleben mit Sicherheit nicht mal ansatzweise so viele  Scheiben ein wie ein Mitarbeiter bei Carglass. Die machen das schnell  und präzise, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Hatte absolut nichts zu  beanstanden.



Ich schon, beim 8er war sie undicht (Wasser  reingelaufen in der Waschanlage) und bei >200km/h hat sie gepfiffen  wie sonstwas. Wenn man dann auf die Scheibe draufgedrückt hat, änderte  sich die Tonlage. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt  einem ja meistens die Versicherung (wenn man es darüber abwickelt) vor,  wer tauscht. In den meisten Fällen wohl Carglass.



Dafür gibt es in meiner Police eine Position, die heißt "freie Werkstattwahl", da schreibt mir keiner vor, wohin ich gehen soll.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen geben die auch 30 Jahre Garantie drauf.



Siehe oben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Eine originale  BMW-Scheibe ist nicht dasselbe wie eine CarGlas-Scheibe, obwohl sie aus  demselben Werk kommen (in meinem Fall Pilkington). Die Scheiben von  CarGlas sind weicher, das haben schon etliche lernen mussten.



Du glaubst ja wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass die Scheiben unterschiedlich hart sind  ? 
Das sind wenn, dann Produktionsschwankungen und wird sicherlich auch vom selben Band laufen.
Denn preislich tut sich nix zwischen der BMW und der "normalen" Pilkington (von der Optik her übrigens auch nicht Vergleich mit einem M392)


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2016)

Alleine schon wegen diesen penetrant nervenden Werbungen, würde ich nie (ausdrücklich"NIE!") zu CarGlas gehen. Und weil Papa die Scheiben zu hause genauso schnell und gut wechselt ^^.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du glaubst ja wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass die Scheiben unterschiedlich hart sind  ?
> Das sind wenn, dann Produktionsschwankungen und wird sicherlich auch vom selben Band laufen.
> Denn preislich tut sich nix zwischen der BMW und der "normalen" Pilkington (von der Optik her übrigens auch nicht Vergleich mit einem M392)



Diese Erfahrung mussten schon etliche im 7-Forum machen. Komischerweise sah die CarGlas-Scheibe nach vier Jahren genau so aus wie die originale (ab Werk) nach 7 oder 8... Genau so, haben die Scheiben von CarGlas Verzerrungen drin und ziemlich üble. Das habe ich persönlich gesehen und ist kein Hörensagen. 

Bei BMW habe ich auch die 100%ige Garantie, dass die richtige Scheibe eingebaut wird...


----------



## keinnick (12. September 2016)

Carglass baut lt. eigener Aussage Scheiben in Erstausrüster-Qualität ein: Welche Scheibe baut Carglass(R) bei einem Austausch ein? | Carglass(R)

Alles andere würde mich auch wundern.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

Nur halten sie von der Qualitätskontrolle nicht viel. Wie gesagt, die Verzerrungen in der Scheibe habe ich selber gesehen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Diese Erfahrung mussten schon etliche im 7-Forum machen. Komischerweise sah die CarGlas-Scheibe nach vier Jahren genau so aus wie die originale (ab Werk) nach 7 oder 8... Genau so, haben die Scheiben von CarGlas Verzerrungen drin und ziemlich üble. Das habe ich persönlich gesehen und ist kein Hörensagen.
> 
> Bei BMW habe ich auch die 100%ige Garantie, dass die richtige Scheibe eingebaut wird...




Bei der Scheibe im 1er, Z4 und im E92 konnte ich nix negatives zu einer OEM feststellen. 
Weder haben die Scheiben Verzerrungen aufgewiesen, noch haben die Scheiben eher zu Kratzern/Steinschlägen geneigt.
Die Markenscheiben sind mMn nix schlecher als die OEM, bei den günstigen Scheiben sieht es vielleicht anders aus, da dort die Qualität sicherlich unter dem günstigen Preis leidet.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

Wie gesagt, auf den "zerschossenen" Scheiben war ein Pilkington-Stempel ohne den zusätzlichen BMW-Stempel. Und die sahen nach 3-4 Jahren völlig fertig aus. Das sind definitiv nicht dieselben Scheiben, die BMW verbaut. Das habe ich auch schon einpaar Mal bei uns im 8er Club gehört, waren aber nur 1-2 Fälle, da keiner bei uns zu Carglass geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Habe bisher gute Erfahrung mit CarGlass gemacht.
> Warum sollte der Hersteller bzw eine Werkstatt des Händlers es besser machen? Die kleben mit Sicherheit nicht mal ansatzweise so viele Scheiben ein wie ein Mitarbeiter bei Carglass. Die machen das schnell und präzise, so jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Hatte absolut nichts zu beanstanden.
> Außerdem gibt einem ja meistens die Versicherung (wenn man es darüber abwickelt) vor, wer tauscht. In den meisten Fällen wohl Carglass.


Wir bauen pro Woche 3-6 Scheiben ein. Wir haben 2 Leute, die das ausschließlich machen. Die haben in ihrem Leben schon so ein paar Scheiben gemacht. Wir machen auch die ganzen Kamerakalibrierungen(Stationär, wärend der Fahrt), die Sensoren werden auf die neue Scheibe adaptiert, bei uns gibt es nur original Kleber, keine Universial Suppe.
Scheibenadaption bei Carglass?  Haben doch nicht mal das ganze Spezialwerkzeug und den Tester dafür. Die gucken einmal das der ganze Krempel wieder halbwegs nach vorne ausgerichtet ist und weiter gehts.
Bei uns wird ein Auto auch erst wieder rausgegeben, wenn die vorgeschriebene Trockenzeit abgelaufen ist. Bei Carglass fährst du mit dem frischen Kleber einfach auf gut Glück los. Wenn es dann halt undicht wird, schmieren die halt nochmal rundrum.



keinnick schrieb:


> Carglass baut lt. eigener Aussage Scheiben in Erstausrüster-Qualität ein: Welche Scheibe baut Carglass(R) bei einem Austausch ein? | Carglass(R)
> 
> Alles andere würde mich auch wundern.


"Erstausrüster-Qualität" bedeutet das man ein billiges Zubehörteil bekommt, was in etwa den Spezifikationen des Originalteils entspricht. Dabei darf die Funktion nicht eingeschränkt sein.
Für eine Scheibe bedeutet das: Muss durchsichtig sein, darf kein Regen reinkommen, muss sicher splittern. Ob da jetzt Verzerrungen drin sind, interressiert keine Sau.

Wenn du so eine gute Scheibe wie original haben willst, dann musst du "Originalteile" oder "Identteile" verbauen. "Erstausrüster-Qualität" ist nur eine Umschreibung für "Zubehörplunder".



Zeiss schrieb:


> Nur halten sie von der Qualitätskontrolle nicht  viel. Wie gesagt, die Verzerrungen in der Scheibe habe ich selber  gesehen...


Oh ja! Diese Nordglas Scheiben haben Verzerrungen drin, da muss man zum Ausgleich eine Brille tragen. Wir tauschen pro Jahr mehrmals Scheiben, die frisch von Carglass/United Autoglas/... eingeklebt worden sind. Teilweise haben die Kunden den Kopf zur Seite halten müssen wärend der Fahrt, weil das Bild so stark verzerrt war.
...davon mal ganz abgesehen das die Frontscheibe bei Colorglas meist eine total andere Farbe hatte als der Rest.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen geben die auch 30 Jahre Garantie drauf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, sie geben Garantie und keine Gewährleistung! 
Garantie = freiwillige Leistung.
Die könnten auch 100 Jahre auf die Scheibe geben, Glas rostet nicht. Steinschlag, Risse, Undichtigkeit, Verzerrungen, Farbunterschiede... ist übrigens alles nicht in der Garantie drin. Luftzieher bei neueren Autos habe ich noch keinen Einzigen gesehen, dafür sind eher Joungtimer/Oldtimer anfällig. Aber wenn es dich beruhigt, deine Scheibe 29 Jahre heile bleibt und dann einen Luftzieher bekommt, machen die vielleicht ne neue rein...


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2016)

Also bei manchen Aussagen kann ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen. 
Bei uns kommt z.B. Carglas (weil die es schneller und günstiger machen als wir es als Hersteller können) und bei den ca 500 Scheiben die in den letzten 2 Jahren gemacht wurden, gab es weder Wassereinbruch, Verzerrung oder Pfeiffgeräusche. Irgendwo muss Carglas das schon können. Aber wer glaubt das die Qualität von Herstellerscheiben besser ist als die nachträglich gekauften, soll ruhig im Glauben bleiben.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Aussagen kann ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen.



Das kannst Du gern tun. Ich gebe nur das wieder, was ich selber gesehen habe.

Das Pfeifen hatte ich übrigens bei meinem eigenen 8er... Also können sie es wohl doch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2016)

Meinst du nicht das es wohl eher an einem Menschlichen Fehler gelegen hat, als an der gänzlichen Inkompetenz die ihr den Carglas Mitarbeitern nahe legt? Auch BMW Mechaniker sind nur Menschen und auch denen passieren Fehler, oft genug schon selber erlebt. Da eine Freundin von mir bei BMW arbeitet...


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Aussagen kann ich mir nur an den Kopf greifen.
> Bei uns kommt z.B. Carglas (weil die es schneller und günstiger machen als wir es als Hersteller können) und bei den ca 500 Scheiben die in den letzten 2 Jahren gemacht wurden, gab es weder Wassereinbruch, Verzerrung oder Pfeiffgeräusche. Irgendwo muss Carglas das schon können. Aber wer glaubt das die Qualität von Herstellerscheiben besser ist als die nachträglich gekauften, soll ruhig im Glauben bleiben.


Mach mal ne gute Nordglas Scheibe in deinen Subaru rein.  Wird mit Abstand die billigste sein, die du kaufen kannst. 
...kannst dann ja mal von der "Erstausrüster-Qualität" berichten! 



Riverna schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das es wohl eher an einem  Menschlichen Fehler gelegen hat, als an der gänzlichen Inkompetenz die  ihr den Carglas Mitarbeitern nahe legt? Auch BMW Mechaniker sind nur  Menschen und auch denen passieren Fehler, oft genug schon selber erlebt.  Da eine Freundin von mir bei BMW arbeitet...


Undichtigkeiten entstehen meist nicht durch fehlerhafte Montage.  Wenn Kleber oder Primer nicht richtig arbeiten oder sich die Bedampfung löst, dann kann da kein Monteur was zu.


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2016)

2006 wurde eine Pilkington Scheibe eingebaut (durch Carglas). Bis heute keine Probleme und man mag es kaum glauben die Scheibe ist sogar dicht und man kann ohne Hornbrille durch schauen... Sachen gibt es.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das es wohl eher an einem  Menschlichen Fehler gelegen hat, als an der gänzlichen Inkompetenz die  ihr den Carglas Mitarbeitern nahe legt? Auch BMW Mechaniker sind nur  Menschen und auch denen passieren Fehler, oft genug schon selber erlebt.  Da eine Freundin von mir bei BMW arbeitet...


Und die Verzerrungen im Glas sind auch ein menschlicher Fehler oder wie? Und derjenige, der die Scheibe einbaut ist blind und sieht es nicht?

Ich habe ihnen keine gänzliche Inkompetenz nahe gelegt. Ich habe schon öfters den Mist gesehen, den Carglass fabriziert hat, Undichtigkeiten (klar, man fährt ja auch mit der frisch eingeklebten Scheibe los), Pfeifgeräusche, Kratzer im Falz/Rahmen die dazu führen, dass das Ganze rostet und die Scheibe reißt, zugeschmierte Abläufe, die dazu führen, dass das Wasser in den Beifahrerfußraum läuft und und und...

Wenn Du viel von Carglass hältst, okay, kannst zu ihnen gern gehen. Ich werde es nicht tun. Übrigens hat mir der Meister gesagt, dass der Wagen nach dem Einkleben nicht mehr bewegt wird und über Nacht in der Halle bleibt und ich kriege ihn erst am nächsten Tag.

Und wenn die BMW-Fritzen Mist bauen, gibt es halt Ärger.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2016)

Der Kleber ist ruck zuck trocken, zumindest so trocken, dass man damit nach ein paar Std. ganz normal fahren kann.


----------



## Riverna (12. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und die Verzerrungen im Glas sind auch ein menschlicher Fehler oder wie? Und derjenige, der die Scheibe einbaut ist blind und sieht es nicht?



Ich mag mich wiederholen, bei zig 100 Scheiben die bei uns gemacht wird. Kam sowas nie vor... war halt einfach mal Pech. Fehler passieren überall... 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe ihnen keine gänzliche Inkompetenz nahe gelegt. Ich habe schon öfters den Mist gesehen, den Carglass fabriziert hat, Undichtigkeiten (klar, man fährt ja auch mit der frisch eingeklebten Scheibe los), Pfeifgeräusche, Kratzer im Falz/Rahmen die dazu führen, dass das Ganze rostet und die Scheibe reißt, zugeschmierte Abläufe, die dazu führen, dass das Wasser in den Beifahrerfußraum läuft und und und...



Selbes habe ich schon von Fahrzeugen gehört und gesehen die in BMW Niederlassungen/Nissan Händler/Benz Niederlassungen usw gemacht wurden. Sind die nun auch alle Unfähig? Siehe oben, Fehler wird überall gemacht. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn Du viel von Carglass hältst, okay, kannst zu ihnen gern gehen. Ich werde es nicht tun. Übrigens hat mir der Meister gesagt, dass der Wagen nach dem Einkleben nicht mehr bewegt wird und über Nacht in der Halle bleibt und ich kriege ihn erst am nächsten Tag.



Wird bei Carglas genau so gemacht. 
Ich halte von Carglas nicht mehr oder weniger als von jedem Hersteller. Aber mittlerweile ist es Trend irgendwelche Ketten nieder zu machen. Genau so wie auch JEDER ATU Mitarbeiter zu blöd ist sich die Schuhe zu binden und bei BMW/Benz/Audi usw sind ausschließlich Top Leute angestellt. Komisch das die größten Idioten in meiner Berufsschule immer von irgendwelchen Herstellern kamen und selten von PitStop, ATU und Co. 

Aber ich lasse meine Scheiben weder bei Carglas noch beim Hersteller machen. Von daher ist mir eigentlich auch egal. Die Kritik ist definitiv unberechtigt. Ich sehe das täglich und kann das vermutlich gut beurteilen.  



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und wenn die BMW-Fritzen Mist bauen, gibt es halt Ärger.



Wo ist der Unterschied zu Carglas oder einem X-beliebigen Glasfritzen ?


----------



## McZonk (12. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei diesen Scheibenketten bekommt man billig Glas von Nordglas aus Polen eingesetzt, bei dem einem sofort kotzübel wird, wenn man 10 Sekunden durchguckt.



Blödsinn, mit etwas Fachgespräch organisieren die dir auch Originalscheiben.


----------



## dsdenni (12. September 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei euch vielleicht. Bei dem Carglass bei uns werden Pilkington, Guardian und Saint-Gobain verbaut.  Also nur Markenware.
> Ich hab in meinem E92 auch eine neue drin, ist galaube ich eine Pilkington.
> Klimakomfort mit Graukeil, qualitativ 1A. Scheibe wurde bei mir zu Hause getauscht.


Was ist denn Klimakomfort mit Graukeil?

Zu dem Thema Carglass:

Ich denke es ist so das es einfach Niederlassungen gibt die es besser machen und andere die es halt schlechter machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2016)

Eben. Und genauso kannst du bei der BMW Niederlassung Pfeifen haben und evtl auch bei Carglass. 
Aber deswegen generell zu sagen das die Marke/Firma es immer so macht...ja genau. 
Ich habe auch noch keine Verzerrungen gesehen bei getauschten Scheiben. Und kratzanfällig ist jeder verdammte Scheibe, egal ob das Auto nagelneu ist oder bereits eine andere verbaut wurde. 
Man sollte generell nie Eis-kratzer benutzen. 
Und auch Carglass rät übrigens dazu, das Auto stehen zu lassen und gibt Anweisungen. 
Klar wenn du dann einfach ignorierst was Carglass dir sagt und los fährst, ist das dein Bier, dafür kann Carglass nix .


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wird bei Carglas genau so gemacht.



Genau, deswegen werben sie auch damit, dass man gleich auf die Straße kann...



Riverna schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile ist es Trend irgendwelche Ketten nieder zu machen.



Ja, eigene Erfahrungen sind dabei egal oder wie? ICH halte nichts von Carglass, wie es jemand anders handhabt, ist mir egal. Einen ATU-Laden habe ich nie von innen gesehen.

Wenn einer zu Carglass will, soll er es tun. Ich gehe zu BMW, da fühle ich mich gut aufgehoben und kenne den Laden schon seit dem ich 8er habe, gab's nie irgendwas zu beanstanden und wurde auch nicht wegen jedem Furz eine Rechnung geschrieben. Also warum sollen sie nicht das Geld bekommen. Und ich glaube, dass sie es auch hinkriegen, ohne Alcantara an den A-Säulen zu versauen oder Kratzer im Leder vom Armaturenbrett oder im Holz zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ersatzteile bei BMW sind kein Problem. Selbst für meinen 850er (Bj 1991) kriege ich noch ALLES.


Das ist auch weder sonderlich alt noch hat der Laden eine Pleite hinter sich. Wobei afaik Motorsteuergeräte beim 8er durchaus ein Problem sein können und auch nicht mehr als Originalteil zu haben sind.

1987er Rover Portugal bei den Teilen die nicht dem normalen Classic Mini entsprechen ist ne echte Herausforderung, in Spanien aber nur halb so schlimm wie es wohl in DE wäre (der Oldie von Ferrari dagegen "nur" eine Geldfrage).


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2016)

McZonk schrieb:


> Blödsinn, mit etwas Fachgespräch organisieren die dir auch Originalscheiben.


Nein, das kommt ganz auf die Versicherung an. Willst du eine original Scheibe haben, zahlst du selber drauf.

Bei vielen Versicherungen gibt es auch einen "bevorzugten" Autoglas Partner, wo man dann ein paar Euro spart, wenn man dort hingeht. Da ist die Selbstbeteiligung meist ein bischen weniger. Nur wegen 20-50€ würde ich mir keine Zubehörscheibe einbauen lassen, die einfach mal 150€ im EK billiger ist.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Kleber ist ruck zuck trocken,  zumindest so trocken, dass man damit nach ein paar Std. ganz normal  fahren kann.


Ja klar, Carglass hat nen neuen Superkleber entwickelt.  Die Hersteller sind zu dumm diese Rezeptur rauszufinden.
Lass mal ne Scheibe machen und hau dann nach 5 Stunden oder so mit geschlossenen Fenstern mal richtig schwungvoll die Tür zu.  Dann zeigt dir der Kleber mal wie trocken er ist. 

24h sollten schon gewartet werden, bis der Kleber richtig durchgehärtet ist.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist auch weder sonderlich alt noch hat der  Laden eine Pleite hinter sich. Wobei afaik Motorsteuergeräte beim 8er  durchaus ein Problem sein können und auch nicht mehr als Originalteil zu  haben sind.



Bosch legt immer wieder eine Serie der Steuergeräte auf, sodass man die auch neu bekommt. Alternativ gibt es genug E32 und E38, da kann man die Steuergeräte übernehmen.

Dass die Dinger ein Problem sein sollen, höre ich zum ersten Mal  Woher hast Du diese Info? Ein Karosseriemodul, Grundmodul, Lichtmodul oder Tachoeinheit sind eher ein Problem, aber die kann man auch relativ einfach fixen, wenn man nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist. Meistens sind es die Kondensatoren, die ausgetrocknet, ausgelaufen oder geplatzt sind.

Zum Thema "nicht sonderlich alt": versuch mal ein Ersatzteil für einen Audi V8 zu bekommen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was ist denn Klimakomfort mit Graukeil?



BMW Lexikon : Klimakomfort-Frontscheibe mit Grunkeil
Anstatt Grünkeil hat Graukeil.
Sehen von außen betrachtet blau bis dunkel lila aus.
Die Optik war auch ein Hauptgrund, warum ich die genommen habe, da es mMn sehr gut zu Carbonschwarz passt.


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...


Bist ja auch der Schlauste, Tollste, Beste.
Ich hab schon Fachwerkstätten gesehen die grossen Mist gebaut haben, deswegen meide ich die jetzt alle.
Die müssen ja alle ******** sein, weil die Eine war es ja auch.

Es gibt gute und schlechte Mechaniker, egal ob nun beim Freundlichen oder bei ner Freien.
Kommen alle natürlich nicht an dein Niveau heran.
Hatte auch mal nen Kumpel der so toll dahergeredet hat.
Lenkung bau ich in zwei Stunden um, nach 4 Stunden hat er aufgegeben und ich hab es selber gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dass die Dinger ein Problem sein sollen, höre ich zum ersten Mal  Woher hast Du diese Info? Ein Karosseriemodul, Grundmodul, Lichtmodul oder Tachoeinheit sind eher ein Problem, aber die kann man auch relativ einfach fixen, wenn man nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist. Meistens sind es die Kondensatoren, die ausgetrocknet, ausgelaufen oder geplatzt sind.


Der 8er ist regelmäßig das Paradebeispiel von Motor Klassik und Co. für die ersten komplett von Elektronik durchdrungenen Oldtimer für die es angeblich kaum Ersatz gibt. Wenn du dir da doch behelfen kannst: Um so besser! Ich bin auch nach wie vor der Meinung das diese Generation noch kein Problem ist, weil man noch ganz gut an die Platinen kommt und auch die Baugrößen eher "Bastlerfreundlich" sind. "Lustig" wird es erst bei vergossenen ECUs ohne Ersatz.

Audi V8 haben wir (leider) nicht, 87er 1l Austin/Rover Portugal "Camion" (=LKW=TÜV alle 0.5Jahre) ist jedenfalls schlimm genug. 86er Ferrari ist dagegen ein Klacks.


----------



## Zeiss (13. September 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der 8er ist regelmäßig das Paradebeispiel von Motor Klassik und Co. für die ersten komplett von Elektronik durchdrungenen Oldtimer für die es angeblich kaum Ersatz gibt. Wenn du dir da doch behelfen kannst: Um so besser! Ich bin auch nach wie vor der Meinung das diese Generation noch kein Problem ist, weil man noch ganz gut an die Platinen kommt und auch die Baugrößen eher "Bastlerfreundlich" sind. "Lustig" wird es erst bei vergossenen ECUs ohne Ersatz



Okay, also in irgendwelchen "Fachzeitschriften" aufgeschnappt? Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Schwachsinn. Diese "Fachzeitschriften" behaupten auch, dass ein 8er unter thermischen Problemen leiden würde... genau so Schwachsinn. Gerade um den 8er gibt es soooooooo viele Mythen, dass es massiv auf den Sack geht.

Beim 7er steht mir die Reparatur vom DSP bevor, da freue ich mich schon drauf....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja klar, Carglass hat nen neuen Superkleber entwickelt.  Die Hersteller sind zu dumm diese Rezeptur rauszufinden.
> Lass mal ne Scheibe machen und hau dann nach 5 Stunden oder so mit geschlossenen Fenstern mal richtig schwungvoll die Tür zu.  Dann zeigt dir der Kleber mal wie trocken er ist.
> 
> 24h sollten schon gewartet werden, bis der Kleber richtig durchgehärtet ist.



ich kann dir versichern, dass der Kleber nach 5std auf alle Fälle trocken genug ist, um das Auto normal zu benutzen.
Oder meinst du, dass bei den Herstellern 24h gewartet wird, bis der Kleber mal trocken ist  ?
Wo sollen denn die ganzen Fahrzeuge zwischengelagert werden ?
Wenn bei uns die Fahrzeuge vom Band laufen, dann werden die ganz normal rausgefahren, einmal über die Teststrecke gefahren und abgestellt (wo nicht die Tür mit Samthandschuhen ins Schloss gedrückt wird).
Anders geht es halt gar nicht.


----------



## McZonk (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein, das kommt ganz auf die Versicherung an. Willst du eine original Scheibe haben, zahlst du selber drauf.


Du, der das ja immer bei Carglass machen lässt, musst es ja wissen... NICHT. Ich habe hier ein FZ mit Original-Scheibe und ich habe keinen Cent mehr gezahlt. Man muss das eben freundlich klären, dann spielt auch die Versicherung mit. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja klar, Carglass hat nen neuen Superkleber entwickelt.  Die Hersteller sind zu dumm diese Rezeptur rauszufinden.


Man merkt schon dass du von Entwicklung und Produktion beim Automobil keine Ahnung hast. Die Klebstoffe entwickeln wir auch nicht selbst, sondern dass machen die, die das als Experten können: Die Klebstoffhersteller. Ein Sika, ein DOW und wie sie alle heißen machen das nach Lastenheft und in Abstimmung: Die Klebstoffe zwischen den OEMs sind daher auch gar nicht so verschieden - schließlich kaufen wir alle bei den Gleichen mit den gleichen Anforderungen (und auch ein Carglas wird nicht in den Baumarkt laufen und dort kaufen). Übrigens ist Scheibenklebstoff von den Eigenschaften sehr dankbar, da gibts bei Strukturklebstoffen deutlich diffizielere Verklebungen...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 24h sollten schon gewartet werden, bis der Kleber richtig durchgehärtet ist.


Und du glaubst ernsthaft nach Applikation in der Fertigungslinie stehen die Autos 24h bis sie wieder bewegt werden?  (Edit: oh dem anderen Automobilisten King ists auch aufgefallen  )


----------



## Klutten (13. September 2016)

Der original VW-/Audi Scheibenkleber (2K) muss nur 1 Stunde ablüften, bevor man das Auto gemäßigt bewegen kann. Nach 3 Stunden soll das Auto wieder fahrbereit sein, was in der Praxis bis jetzt auch wohl noch zu keiner Beanstandung geführt hat.

Da ein Händler auf seine Arbeit Gewährleistung geben muss, würde ich das auch nicht unbedingt anzweifeln. Die spielen zwar öfter mit dem Feuer, die Finger verbrennen will sich aber auch keiner.


----------



## McZonk (13. September 2016)

Wo du die Infos schon wieder her hast, Kolesche  Ist aber vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2016)

Also zu mir haben sie in der Werkstatt nachem Scheibenwechsel immer gesagt, ich soll die ersten Stunden zart machen und nicht so heftig bremsen. Sonst würde die Scheibe rausfliegt ^^ Mein Ruf als Spätbremser ist halt legendär!


----------



## McZonk (13. September 2016)

2K-Systeme reagieren schnell, aber in einer Sättigungsfunktion. Bis also Endfestigkeit erreicht ist, dauert es etwas länger. Nichtsdestotrotz haben die Systeme nach kürzester Zeit dank schnellem Anstieg schon ausreichend Tragfähigkeit um das Auto zu bewegen. Über den Ring jagen, oder mit Knallstart aus der Parklücke im 90 ° Winkel rausfahren (wie es hier manche zu tun pflegen ) sollte man damit aber sicher noch nicht.


----------



## Klutten (13. September 2016)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wo du die Infos schon wieder her hast, Kolesche  Ist aber vollkommen richtig.



Ich hab in der Schule aufgepasst.  ...ne, ich schaue fast täglich beim Einkleben zu oder warte selbst auf ein Auto, damit ich es prüfen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ich kann dir versichern, dass der Kleber nach 5std auf alle Fälle trocken genug ist, um das Auto normal zu benutzen.
> Oder meinst du, dass bei den Herstellern 24h gewartet wird, bis der Kleber mal trocken ist  ?
> Wo sollen denn die ganzen Fahrzeuge zwischengelagert werden ?
> Wenn bei uns die Fahrzeuge vom Band laufen, dann werden die ganz normal rausgefahren, einmal über die Teststrecke gefahren und abgestellt (wo nicht die Tür mit Samthandschuhen ins Schloss gedrückt wird).
> Anders geht es halt gar nicht.


Das Auto geht im Werk mit Sicherheit nicht innerhalb von 5 Stunden vom Scheibe einkleben auf die Teststrecke. Die Scheibe wird ja nicht als letztes reingemacht.



McZonk schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ernsthaft nach Applikation in der Fertigungslinie stehen die Autos 24h bis sie wieder bewegt werden?  (Edit: oh dem anderen Automobilisten King ists auch aufgefallen  )


Bewegen kann man das Auto ruhig sanft, das macht nix. Harter Fahrbetrieb und Tür hart zuhauen ist aber tötlich für eine frische Scheibe. Probier es doch einfach mal selber was passiert. Scheibe rein -> so lange warten wie du es für nötig hällst -> Fenster zu -> Tür zuballern. Dann außen alles mit Sidolin vollmachen und von innen mit Druckluft gegen die Klebenaht pusten. Wunderst dich wie schön das eventuell blubbert.


----------



## JoM79 (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann außen alles mit Sidolin vollmachen und von innen mit Druckluft gegen die Klebenaht pusten. Wunderst dich wie schön das eventuell blubbert.


----------



## McZonk (13. September 2016)

Nach 5 Std, wie du geschrieben hast, passiert da gar nix - da ist der Klebstoff schon lang überm Gelpunkt. Anderenfalls war die Scheibe schon vorher undicht eingebaut oder du haust die Türen zu, wie niemand sonst auf der Welt.


----------



## Klutten (13. September 2016)

Man muss aus so einer Arbeit keine Wissenschaft machen. Die aktuelle Klebetechnik ist bei sachgerechter Anwendung wirklich schnell und glücklicherweise haben wir hier weder übermäßig viele Erdbeben, noch driften die Kontinentalplatten schneller, als der Kleber anzieht. Dass anschließend an das Einkleben einer Scheibe ein Fahrzeug nur mäßig bewegt wird, ist auch kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2016)

McZonk schrieb:


> Nach 5 Std, wie du geschrieben hast, passiert da gar nix - da ist der Klebstoff schon lang überm Gelpunkt. Anderenfalls war die Scheibe schon vorher undicht eingebaut oder du haust die Türen zu, wie niemand sonst auf der Welt.


Ein hartes Tür zuhauen ist wie ein kräftiger Tritt gegen die Scheibe von innen. Wir hatten damals im Meisterkurs zum Spaß mal die Druckspitzen mit einem Oszi und Drucksensor im Innenraum gemessen. Auf der großen Fläche der Scheibe ist das nicht unerheblich.

Ich arbeite nicht bei 3M, von daher kann ich nicht sagen nach wieviel Stunden der Kleber was macht. Was ich aber sicher sagen kann ist die Zeit, die in der Arbeitsanleitung drinsteht, die zum trocknen benötigt wird. Warum sollte der Hersteller da sinnlos lange Zeiten angeben? Das würde weder aus Unternehmersicht, noch aus Kundensicht Sinn ergeben.
Wir kleben die Scheiben bei uns übrigens mit 1K Kleber.


----------



## Zeiss (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir kleben die Scheiben bei uns übrigens mit 1K Kleber.



Ich kenne auch nur 1K-Kleber.

Erst kommt der Primer drauf, dann Kleber.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Auto geht im Werk mit Sicherheit nicht innerhalb von 5 Stunden vom Scheibe einkleben auf die Teststrecke. Die Scheibe wird ja nicht als letztes reingemacht.



Schön, dass du unsere Produktion besser kennst als ich 
Die Scheiben kommen ungefähr nach 50% der Montagen ins Auto.
Die Türen werden übrigens vorher auch schon (mehrfach) hart geschlossen, sei es bei der Türenmontage oder auf den Finishbändern.

Bei uns wird der Primer Ca. 30-40min vor dem Scheibeneinsetzen aufgetragen, die Scheibe wird dann per Roboter mit Kleber versehen und eingesetzt (Kleber kommt von Sika).


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (16. September 2016)

Also jetzt muss mal ein "Fahranfänger" mal seinen Frust los werden [emoji16]

Ich bin nun 2 Jahre unfallfrei auf Deutschlands Straßen unterwegs und schon an die 50000km gefahren. Halte mich immer an die Verkehrsregeln und die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.
Nur wieso gibt es so Menschen die in der Stadt 30-40 anstatt 50 Fahren, den Blinker nicht kennen, nicht wissen wo man Parken darf, an ihrem Handy rumspielen, anstatt sich auf das Autofahren zu konzentrieren und wo nicht und was mich am meisten aufregt die Mittelspurschleicher. Die meisten sind leider immer ältere Personen oder Leute die ein BMW, Audi, Mercedes oder Vw fahren. Wieso kann man nicht rüber auf die rechte Spur ziehe? Ich meine da kann man teilweise wenn frei ist trotzdem mit 180+ fahren.
Selbst zu 90% wenn man hinter denen fährt und Lichthupe gibt oder man vor ihnen eine weiter Spur nach rechts fährt passiert nix und sie bleiben weiter auf der mittleren Spur. Ich bin ein stiller Mitleser und weiß das es das Thema schon gab, nur musste ich meinen Frust jetzt mal raus lassen [emoji16]
(Ich garantiere nicht für Rechtschreib-/ Grammatikfehler) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2016)

Zerfallgesetzt schrieb:


> Die meisten sind leider immer ältere Personen oder Leute die ein BMW, Audi, Mercedes oder Vw fahren.



Ich liebe Pauschalaussagen...


----------



## Captn (16. September 2016)

Naja, zumindest VW dürfte man überproportional häufig auf deutschen Straßen antreffen ^^.


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (16. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich liebe Pauschalaussagen...



Ich weiß, deswegen steht da auch die meisten die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind. Natürlich sind es auch andere, aber ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster und sag das es ca 50-51% sind. Würde ich eine Strichliste führen, könnte ich es dir beweisen, aber dies mach ich leider nicht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2016)

Naja, da du ausser Opel alle deutschen Automarken aufzählst kann man das für DE auch auf "alle Autofahrer" aufrunden.


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2016)

Komischerweise, die Einzigen, die mir auf der Autobahn auf den Sack gehen, sind VWs (Passat Kombi) oder Audis (A4 Avant oder A6 Avant), Benz oder BMW selten bis nie.


----------



## Icedaft (16. September 2016)

"Benz oder BMW selten bis nie" -> Logisch, die haben ja ab Werk auch eine automatische Überholvorgangseinleitungseinrichtung und kleben Dir auf der linken Spur 1m hinter Deiner Stoßstange mit Lichthupe und Blinker im Dauerfeuer...


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2016)

Habe ich sehr selten bis nie, dafür VW und Audi.


----------



## XE85 (16. September 2016)

Zerfallgesetzt schrieb:


> ... nicht kennen, *nicht wissen wo man Parken darf*, an ihrem ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wie es in deutschen Städten ist, aber bei uns in Österreich ist es teilweise alles andere als einfach herauszufinden wo man jetzt wie lange parken darf und ob man ein Ticket braucht oder nicht. Und nicht nur in jeder Stadt ist es anders geregelt, auch darauf in welchem Stadtteil oder Zone man sich befindet kommt es an. Mein absolutes Highlight war ein Parkplatz, und der war nichtmal groß, wo ein Teil Gebührenpflichtig war und der andere nicht. Wo aber genau die Grenze ist stand nirgends. Man musste beim Restaurant (welches einen Teil des Parkplatzes für seine Kunden gemietet hat) nachfragen ob man denn dort wo man steht auf einem freien oder Gebührenpflichtigen Platz steht.

Also das man sich da, gerade als Ortsunkundiger, nicht auskennt kann ich durchaus verstehen.


----------



## dsdenni (16. September 2016)

Zerfallgesetzt schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss mal ein "Fahranfänger" mal seinen Frust los werden [emoji16]
> 
> Ich bin nun 2 Jahre unfallfrei auf Deutschlands Straßen unterwegs und schon an die 50000km gefahren. Halte mich immer an die Verkehrsregeln und die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.
> Nur wieso gibt es so Menschen die in der Stadt 30-40 anstatt 50 Fahren, den Blinker nicht kennen, nicht wissen wo man Parken darf, an ihrem Handy rumspielen, anstatt sich auf das Autofahren zu konzentrieren und wo nicht und was mich am meisten aufregt die Mittelspurschleicher. Die meisten sind leider immer ältere Personen oder Leute die ein BMW, Audi, Mercedes oder Vw fahren. Wieso kann man nicht rüber auf die rechte Spur ziehe? Ich meine da kann man teilweise wenn frei ist trotzdem mit 180+ fahren.
> ...



Kann ich viel von bestätigen nur das ich erst knapp ein Jahr fahre (und seit nem halbem Jahr allein) und nur 3200 KM hinter mir habe. Das mit dem Marken ist immer unterschiedlich. In meinen Augen ist es egal was für eine Art von Auto hinter einem ist..


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. September 2016)

OK, ich wollte das eigentlich nie schreiben- weil es subjektiv ist und wahrscheinlich nicht stimmt, aber da ich indirekt sowohl als "älterer Mensch", als auch als A6-Fahrer
nun explizit angesprochen wurde:

Ich werde fast nie bedrängt, es sei denn in einer Baustelle oder in einem anderen geschwindigkeitsbeschränkten Bereich und dann handelt es sich bei dem Drängler IMMER um einen JUNGEN Menschen
in einem untermotorisierten, kleinen Auto, den ich innerhalb von Sekunden aus dem Blick verliere, wenn die Piste wieder frei ist.

Noch ein Vorurteil?
Wenn mich jemand ausbremst, ist es fast immer ein Familienauto mit Fahrradträger am Heck, der scheinbar nichts sieht oder so sehr von seinen kleinen Kindern im Auto abgelenkt ist, dass er den Verkehr
draußen nicht mehr wahr nimmt. Dritte Option: Er ist einfach bekifft.

Bei den Leuten, die von ihrem Smartphone abgelenkt werden, handelt es sich sicher auch überwiegend um junge Leute. Ich antworte während der Fahrt nicht auf Nachrichten und Anrufe erfolgen über 
die Freisprecheinrichtung.

Wenn ich im Rückspiegel einen sich schnell nähernden Wagen sehe und rechts von mir Platz ist, suche ich mir eine entsprechend große Lücke, gehe ganz kurz vom Gas, lasse den Schnellfahrer (egal welcher Marke)
kurz durch, trete wieder auf´s Gas und hab weder Zeit vergeudet, noch mich aufgeregt oder durch Bremsen Energie "verschwendet".

Viel Aufregung könnte man sich ersparen, wenn man einfach mal ein wenig an die Anderen denkt und den Verkehrsfluss nicht behindert.
Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2016)

Ich finde es immer wieder toll, wenn auf der Autobahn rechts 1-2 Lkws fahren und alle Autofahrer meinen schon nen Kilometer vorher räumlichen zu müssen. 
Dann kommen noch die Pappnasen dazu, die das Ganze mit 100km/h zelebrieren, egal ob da jetzt nen Auto kommt oder nicht.
Wobei ich sagen muss, seitdem ich nen Auto mit Tagfahrlicht habe, gucken die Leute doch noch mal eher hin.
Naja bis auf den Idioten letzte Woche, der meinte er müsse mit seinem Auto samt Wohnanhänger 200m vor mir mit 80 rausziehen zu müssen. 
Ist nicht lustig wenn man 100km/h schneller ist.
Aber warum vorher gucken, die anderen passen schon auf das nichts passiert.


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Bei den Leuten, die von ihrem Smartphone  abgelenkt werden, handelt es sich sicher auch überwiegend um junge  Leute.



Das ist die Gattung, die mich am meisten aufregt. Denen wünsche ich wirklich, dass sie abfliegen oder sich um den Baum wickeln, aber bitte ohne unbeteilige mitzunehmen.

Beim Autofahren fährt man Auto und spielt nicht mit dem Handy rum.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Wenn  ich im Rückspiegel einen sich schnell nähernden Wagen sehe und rechts  von mir Platz ist, suche ich mir eine entsprechend große Lücke, gehe  ganz kurz vom Gas, lasse den Schnellfahrer (egal welcher Marke)
> kurz durch, trete wieder auf´s Gas und hab weder Zeit vergeudet, noch mich aufgeregt oder durch Bremsen Energie "verschwendet".
> 
> Viel Aufregung könnte man sich ersparen, wenn man einfach mal ein wenig  an die Anderen denkt und den Verkehrsfluss nicht behindert.
> Leben und leben lassen.



Da gehörst Du leider zu einer aussterbenden Rasse.  Genau so mache ich es auch.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. September 2016)

Zerfallgesetzt schrieb:


> Ich weiß, deswegen steht da auch die meisten die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind. Natürlich sind es auch andere, aber ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster und sag das es ca 50-51% sind. Würde ich eine Strichliste führen, könnte ich es dir beweisen, aber dies mach ich leider nicht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kann es teilweise unterschreiben. Zumindest hier wo ich wohne sind es besondern die BMWs, entweder die reinsten Schleicher oder ausländische Mitbewohner in nem 10 Jahre alten 7er, die meinen sie sind der Boss. In letzter Zeit fahren hier gefühlt nur noch alte 7er rum und fahren wie die letzten Irren. Kommt aber immer auch etwas auf die Region an. Wo ich arbeite, sinds dann eher Audis. Aber bei den Raudis halt immer die alten Karren, die den Wagenwert von nem neuen Opel Astra kaum bis gar nicht übersteigen, aber Hauptsache dick A8 oder 750i hinten drauf. ^^


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Komischerweise, die Einzigen, die mir auf der Autobahn auf den Sack gehen, sind VWs (Passat Kombi) oder Audis (A4 Avant oder A6 Avant), Benz oder BMW selten bis nie.



Kann ich bestätigen, ganz selten sind es mal 3er BMW´s. Aber in 9 von 10 Fällen sind es Passats oder A4/A6 Kombis die einem in den Kofferraum kriechen. Früher habe ich mich von sowas provozieren lassen, mittlerweile brauche ich bei Dränglern grundsätzlich ewig zum Überholen und noch viel länger zum Einscherren.


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2016)

Also 90% der Drängler, die zwischen 100 und 130km/h in ungefähr 1m Abstand an meiner Heckklappe hängen, sind Audis. Seltener mal Mercedes oder BMW. Eines haben sie aber alle gemein: teure, dicke Karren mit massig Hubraum unter der Haube. Ich vermute mal da besteht eine direkte Relation zwischen dem Preis des Automobils und dem Bedürfnis, andere zum schnell fahren zu nötigen (auch wenn die AB total dicht ist und der Fahrer, selbst wenn er vor mir wäre, nicht wirklich weiter kommen würde...).

Leute mit Handy am Steuer sehe ich übrigens quer durch alle Altersschichten. Gut, Pensionisten sind da selten drunter, aber das sind meist auch die, die mit Handies schon von Haus aus nicht viel anfangen können


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Eines haben sie aber alle gemein: teure, dicke Karren* mit massig Hubraum unter der Haube*.



Meistens sind es wohl doch wohl eher 1.6L - 2.0L Benziner oder 2.0L Traktor Motoren. Erst drängeln die Spinner als gehe es um Leben und Tod und am Ende kommen sie kaum bei 180km/h vorbei.


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2016)

Lustigerweise hier eben nicht  Die sind dann eher die Ausnahme. Liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass hier maximal 130km/h auf der Autobahn erlaubt ist. Aber auch die Idioten mit den dicken Karren ziehen das sehr oft so ab, wie du das beschrieben hast...


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2016)

Ich find auch die toll, die mich in der Baustelle überholen, nur um dann bei freier Bahn die linke Spur zu blockieren.


----------



## Captn (16. September 2016)

Ich wurde letztens an ner Baustelle angehupt, weil ich die ausgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit gefahren bin . Hinzu kommt, dass es auch noch verdammt eng war, vorallem, wenn da nen LKW im Gegenverkehr rumgesaust ist. Solche Leuchten haste halt immer.

Gestern hat einer auch nen Maxen gemacht und ist rechts rüber und zackig wieder links rein, nur um dann festzustellen, dass der, den er überholt hat, eh rechts abbiegen wollte und dementsprechend die Spur gewechselt hat .


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2016)

Was hier schlimm ist, wir haben mittlerweile Baustellen mit 100km/h und da stehen auch extra Schilder.
Trotzdem fahren viele nur 80km/h, achja der Mensch das Gewohnheitstier.


----------



## Captn (16. September 2016)

Das würde zumindest erklären, warum ich hier welche mit 60 auf der Autobahn langschleichen sehe. Aber immerhin halten die sich ans Rechtsfahrgebot .


----------



## Amon (16. September 2016)

Baustelle is immer wieder lustig. Habe ich jeden Tag auf der 2 solche Idioten. Heute morgen erst wieder auf dem Weg nach Hause, 3 spurig und eine davon auf die Gegenfahrbahn gelegt. Die benutze ich immer weil sie einfach so schön breit ist. Tempolimt ist 80, ich fahre meist so 95. Dann kommt einer von hinten, kriecht mir in den Kofferraum und fängt an mich mit der Lichthupe zu nerven. Ich frage mich echt was in solchen Leuten vorgeht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also 90% der Drängler, die zwischen 100 und 130km/h in ungefähr 1m Abstand an meiner Heckklappe hängen, sind Audis.


Rechts gibt es auch noch eine Spur!  Hast du es damit auch mal probiert?

Diese ganzen Dränglergeschichten kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, mich schieben pro Jahr max. 5 Leute an. Jemand hinter mir ist deutlich schneller -> ich gehe direkt nach rechts rüber, Platz ist da *immer*. Ob der jetzt bei dem Verkehr damit schneller vorran kommt ist mir ziemlich egal. Mit schadet es ja nicht, wenn ich mal kurz die Spur wechsel. Wenn einer meint bei 120 mit 180 fahren zu wollen, dann soll er das meintwegen auch machen. Nur weil ich in einer Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung fahre, habe ich ja kein Recht jemanden zu nötigen langsam zu fahren.


----------



## Amon (16. September 2016)

Und er sah das helle Licht! Demnächst gibt's Post von der Rennleitung. Ich hätte hier nicht posten sollen, bad Karma...


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, da du ausser Opel alle deutschen Autonarken aufzählst kann man das für DE auch auf "alle Autofahrer" aufrunden.


Ford ist auch ein deutscher Hersteller.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hier schlimm ist, wir haben mittlerweile Baustellen mit 100km/h und da stehen auch extra Schilder.
> Trotzdem fahren viele nur 80km/h, achja der Mensch das Gewohnheitstier.


Es ist auch eine HÖCHSTgeschwindigkeit und keine MINDESTgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Und er sah das helle Licht! Demnächst gibt's Post von der Rennleitung. Ich hätte hier nicht posten sollen, bad Karma...


Falls du mich damit meinst, bei mir gibts max. 35 Euro.  Bis jetzt hab ich nur ein Ticket aus Dummheit bekommen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ist auch eine HÖCHSTgeschwindigkeit und keine MINDESTgeschwindigkeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann ließ mal in der STVO nach.  Unnötig langsam fahren ist genauso verboten. Und bei 100km/h ohne Grund Tacho 80km/h  also echte ~73 km/h zu fahren kann genauso ein Ticket geben. Wird nur leider nicht umgesetzt, weil die "Raser" ja immer die bösen Schwerverbrecher sind.


----------



## Amon (16. September 2016)

Nee, ich meine schon mich selbst. 😉


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann ließ mal in der STVO nach.  Unnötig langsam fahren ist genauso verboten. Und bei 100km/h ohne Grund Tacho 80km/h  also echte ~73 km/h zu fahren kann genauso ein Ticket geben. Wird nur leider nicht umgesetzt, weil die "Raser" ja immer die bösen Schwerverbrecher sind.


So siehts aus.
Zudem, wer in ner dreispurigen Baustelle ganz links auf ner einzeln abgetrennten Fahrbahn 20km/h langsamer als erlaubt faährt, hat da mMn nichts zu suchen.
Da kann er auch rechts bein den LKWs fahren und ich kann in Ruhe meine 100 fahren.


----------



## Seeefe (16. September 2016)

Kraftfahrzeuge müssen auf Kraftstraßen min. 60Km/h erreichen können. 

Wenn ich 80, bei erlaubten 100 fahre und dabei keinen behindere bzw. schwer behindere, kann einem niemand etwas. Mir ist bisher jedenfalls keiner begegnet, der bei 130 mit 80 auf der linken Spur fährt. 

Von daher verstehe ich die Aufregung bei euch beiden hier gar nicht.

Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ob man jemanden vor Gericht bestrafen kann, der bei erlaubten 80 auf einer abgetrennten Baustellenspur nur 60 fährt, würde ich jetzt anzweifeln. 
Persönlich würde ich natürlich auch die Krise bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2016)

Das gibt mindestens eine Verwarnung. 

Und ja, es ist eine Behinderung.


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2016)

Quelle bzw. Urteil?


----------



## Captn (16. September 2016)

Naja, der Grundsatz beinhaltet, niemanden zu behindern und mir wurde immer beigebracht auf einer gut ausgebauten Straße auch die maximal erlaubte Geschwindigkeit auszufahren, weil es schließlich keinen Grund dafür gibt, dort zu schleichen ^^.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

Habe ich von hier ▷ Schrittgeschwindigkeit - Bussgeldkatalog 2016


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2016)

Oder steht immer noch nicht wann das der Fall ist.


----------



## Amon (16. September 2016)

Liegt wahrscheinlich im Ermessensspielraum der Polizei.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## dsdenni (16. September 2016)

Das wurde uns auch beigebracht in der Fahrschule das man nicht unnötig lahm fahren sollte wenn es keinen Grund dazu gibt. Finde ich auch völlig gut so


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2016)

Jetzt erkläre mir mal wie du als ausstehender das *unnötig * und was *zu langsam* ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Jetzt erkläre mir mal wie du als ausstehender das *unnötig * und was *zu langsam* ist.



Warum erklärst du es uns nicht^^ Sorry aber bei deinen Kommentaren werde ich nicht so ganz schlau


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ford ist auch ein deutscher Hersteller.


Hab ich bei meinem Post auch drüber nachgedacht und deswegen genau so formuliert wie es jetzt ist:
Ford ist keine deutsche Marke sondern eine amerikanische.  
Entwickelt und baut aber durchaus Autos in Deutschland. Auch bei der Formulierung "deutscher Hersteller" würde ich mich aber schwer tun. Nach der Logik wäre z.B. VW auch ein amerikanischer und ein chinesischer Hersteller.


----------



## turbosnake (16. September 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Warum erklärst du es uns nicht^^ Sorry aber bei deinen Kommentaren werde ich nicht so ganz schlau


Ihr habt die Behauptung aufgestellt das es gegen die StVo besteht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem Post auch drüber nachgedacht und deswegen genau so formuliert wie es jetzt ist:
> Ford ist keine deutsche Marke sondern eine amerikanische.
> Entwickelt und baut aber durchaus Autos in Deutschland. Auch bei der Formulierung "deutscher Hersteller" würde ich mich aber schwer tun. Nach der Logik wäre z.B. VW auch ein amerikanischer und ein chinesischer Hersteller.


Verständliche Erklärung, nur wird Ford halt irgendwie nicht als ausländische Marke wahrgenommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Behauptung aufgestellt das es gegen die StVo besteht.



Mit ihr wissen wir nicht wer gemeint ist. Dann würde ich vorschlagen du machst dich selber mal schlau und wirst uns es dann bestimmt auch mitteilen was hier korrekt ist.


----------



## Captn (16. September 2016)

Ich meine, dass Ford verschiedene Modelle anbietet; länderspezifisch. So kann man hier zulande einen Crown Victoria und zahlreiche Pick-Ups erfahrungsgemäß nur über Import erwerben .

Für mich ist Ford aber auch ein amerikanischer Hersteller und wird das auch immer bleiben .


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Jetzt erkläre mir mal wie du als ausstehender das *unnötig * und was *zu langsam* ist.


Wenn in ner Baustelle 100 ist und vorne ist einer der 80 fährt und davor nen Kilometer kein Auto zu sehen, dafür aber hinter ihm ne Schlange von Autos, dann fährt der unnötig langsam.
Und um es dir noch genauer zu beschreiben.
Bei der Einfahrt in die 6km lange Baustelle war noch kein Auto hinter ihm und am Ende waren es 10-15 Autos.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass Ford verschiedene Modelle anbietet; länderspezifisch. So kann man hier zulande einen Crown Victoria und zahlreiche Pick-Ups erfahrungsgemäß nur über Import erwerben .
> 
> Für mich ist Ford aber auch ein amerikanischer Hersteller und wird das auch immer bleiben .


Die Engländer und Australien sehen Ford mehr oder weniger als heimischen Hersteller und iirc wird Ford in DE auch nicht als Importeur geführt.



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mit ihr wissen wir nicht wer gemeint ist. Dann würde ich vorschlagen du machst dich selber mal schlau und wirst uns es dann bestimmt auch mitteilen was hier korrekt ist.


Lese den Thread und stelle fest wer diese Behauptung aufgestellt hat und beantworte dir deine Frage selber.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn in ner Baustelle 100 ist und vorne ist einer der 80 fährt und davor nen Kilometer kein Auto zu sehen, dafür aber hinter ihm ne Schlange von Autos, dann fährt der unnötig langsam.


Urteil dazu?


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2016)

Es gibt Ford USA und Ford Europa. Das ist sogar recht offiziell, weil einen Fiesta gibt es z.B. nie in den Staaten und einen andere Modelle eben nicht in Deutschland/Europa. Ford ist jedoch zu 100% ein amerikanisches Unternehmen.


----------



## Captn (17. September 2016)

Den Amis wird man auch schlecht nen Fiesta unterjubeln können .

@turbosnake

Ich meinte nur, dass man an die entsprechenden Autos nur rankommt, wenn man sie extern importieren lässt oder das ganze selbst macht ^^.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> @turbosnake
> Ich meinte nur, dass man an die entsprechenden Autos nur rankommt, wenn man sie extern importieren lässt oder das ganze selbst macht ^^.


Ist bei VW genauso.


----------



## Amon (17. September 2016)

Behinderung im Strassenverkehr - Rechtslexikon

Steht in der StVO.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

Dort steht immer noch nicht was es ist.


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Urteil dazu?


Wozu habe ich es denn nochmal genauer beschrieben?
Anscheinend lässt du eh nur gelten was dir gerade so passt.

Edit:
Langsamfahren - Rechtslexikon


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dort steht immer noch nicht was es ist.



Hättest du in der Fahrschule aufgepasst, wüsstest du, dass man immer die vorgegebene Höchst/Richtgeschwindigkeit fährt und sie nur den Bedingungen anpasst. Fährst du ohne Grund 20kmh zu wenig und entwickelst du damit einen Stau hinter dir, kannst du sehr wohl ein Bußgeld kassieren.
In der Praxis passiert das leider viel zu selten (wie auch, wenn nicht grad die Polizei hinter dir fährt).
Ist genau das gleiche wie sinnloses fahren (ohne Ziel, einfach nur cruisen), was auch nicht erlaubt ist. Trotzdem wirst du in der Praxis nie dafür belangt werden.


Ford ein deutscher Hersteller? Selten so gelacht, was ein Stuss.


----------



## Captn (17. September 2016)

Ich denke aber schon, dass die Polizei dich erst recht rauszieht, wenn du im Vergleich zu den anderen da "langkrauchst".


----------



## ich558 (17. September 2016)

Hey weiß jemand ob ACC im Golf 7 mit Schalter bis zum Stillstand abbremst und von alleine wieder beschleunigt oder geht das nur mit DSG? Und gibt's die City Notbremsfunktion?


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2016)

Das geht nur mit nem DSG. Ansonsten müsste das Teil ja Deine Kupplung bedienen und auch für Dich schalten.


> In Verbindung mit einem Automatikgetriebe / DSG bremst „ACC“ das Fahrzeug, beispielsweise in Kolonnen oder in Stausituationen, auch bis zum völligen Stillstand ab. Situationsabhängig fährt ACC danach innerhalb einer definierten Zeit selbstständig wieder an (Golf, Touareg).
> 
> Automatische Distanzregelung (ACC): VW Technik-Lexikon < Technik-Lexikon < Technologie



Was meinst Du damit, ob es die City-Notbremsfunktion gibt? Ob der Golf 7 die hat?


----------



## ich558 (17. September 2016)

Also beim Schalter gibt's die Option bis zum Stillstand gar nicht auch nicht die Notbremssfunktion? Kupplung könnte man ja selbst drücken


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. September 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also beim Schalter gibt's die Option bis zum Stillstand gar nicht auch nicht die Notbremssfunktion? Kupplung könnte man ja selbst drücken



Wenn du im richtigen Moment schon die Kopplung drücken kannst, dann dürfte es wohl auch kein Problem mit der Bremse geben oder !?


----------



## ich558 (17. September 2016)

Naja der Golf 7 hat ja diese Notbremsfunktion. Ich habe den GTD als Schalter. Bei ACC bremst er ziemlich stark ab wenns sein muss aber bei ca 30kmh löst er plötzlich die Bremse und zeigt die Meldung an "Bremse betätigen ".  Hätte ich DSG würde er wohl bis zum Stillstand bremsen und wieder anfahren da er hier ja auch nicht absaufen kann. 

Aber er nun stellt sich die Frage ob er als Schalter in der Stadt trotzdem eine Notbremsung bis zum Stillstand durchführen würde. Er kann ja anfangen zu bremsen und im letzten Moment wird die Kupplung selbst gedrückt. Der Reaktionsweg würde ja somit schon mal gespart werden.


edit:
noch eine Frage. Ich habe das Discover Pro aber kein Apple CarPlay. Würde ich mir nun einen GTD kaufen hätte er CarPlay. Kann man das nachrüsten/kodieren? Ist ja nur eine Software oder?


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2016)

Bei irgend einer Messe wurde das von Mercedes so erklärt dass sich das System bei einem Schalter "bereit macht" aber erst auf Pedalbetätigung reagiert. "Bereit" heißt dann dass trotz wahrscheinlich nicht voll durchgetretener  Bremse voll in die Eisen gegangen wird.
Könnte mir vorstellen dass VW das ähnlich macht.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. September 2016)

Kurz zum Thema drängeln:

Ich fahre jetzt seit Feb. 13 (bis Nov 14 mit BF17) mittlerweile >100k km auf 6 verschiedenen Autos und mir ist es in letzter Zeit auch aufgefallen, dass "unvorsichtiges Verhalten" und Mittelspurschleichen immer weiter zunimmt.
Was mir aber auch auffällt, ist dass das eigene Auto auch nen gewissen Einfluss auf das Verhalten der anderen hat...

Kleines Beispiel: Ich hatte einen Corsa B (manche mögen sich vllt erinnern ), mit dem wurdest du null wahrgenommen. Das Teil lief GPS 176 km/h, wenn du mit 170 angeflogen kamst meinten die anderen wohl "Ach, ist nur n alter Corsa, da komm ich noch vorher vorbei" Ohne auf meine Geschwindigkeit zu achten.
Seit ich jetzt den neuen Ibiza mit TFL und Xenon fahre, wird wesentlich eher (und vorausschauender) Platz gemacht.

Extrembeispiel: Ich hab unsere Nachbarin (gute Freundin der Großeltern, die ich auch vorher schon öfters gefahren hab) vom Flughafen München abgeholt, mit ihrem 5er Touring.
Bin runter gefahren (etwas schneller), alle haben mir sofort und schon von weitem her Platz gemacht, bin praktisch 200+ Mittelspur durchgefahren. Wieder zurück bin ich dann nur 150 gefahren, trotzdem haben alle praktisch sofort Platz gemacht. Hab ich so noch nie erlebt.

Mir sind besondere Marken beim Drängeln soweit nicht aufgefallen, vielleicht BMW, Audi, VW Passat etwas mehr, aber da die in Dtl. ja eh sehr häufig zu finden sind...
Viel Schlimmer finde ich diese polnischen Klein-LKW, fahren 120, null Schauen, null Blinker, einfach mit 120 auf die linke Spur ziehen...




Nochmal anderes Thema, ist hier zufällig jemand aus dem Raum Nürnberg oder Raum Bayreuth, der mir an meinem Ibiza (6P, das neue 2016er Facelift) was mit VCDS codieren könnte?
Ich hätte gern Rückleuchten bei TFL, Anklappen der Spiegel beim Abschließen (kurzer Druck am Schlüssel), Komfortblinken um einen Zyklus erhöhen und den Zeigertest beim Starten.
Sollte im Prinzip schnell machbar sein...

Ach ja, n paar Bilder vom Auto hab ich auch noch mal wieder gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist bei VW genauso.



Wie mann leider sieht. liest du den Thread nicht richtig durch. Wie gemerkt hast du kein Fachwissen und argumentierst immer mit gegen fragen die Überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.
Daher ab jetzt B2T.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wie mann leider sieht. liest du den Thread nicht richtig durch..


Wo kann ich hier einen Rotan oder eine US-Passat kaufen?



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hättest du in der Fahrschule aufgepasst, wüsstest du, dass man immer die vorgegebene Höchst/Richtgeschwindigkeit fährt und sie nur den Bedingungen anpasst.


Kein Wunder das der Verkehr hier so gut funktioniert.


> Ist genau das gleiche wie sinnloses fahren (ohne Ziel, einfach nur cruisen), was auch nicht erlaubt ist. Trotzdem wirst du in der Praxis nie dafür belangt werden.


Was erlaubt ist, sofern außerhalb einer Ortschaft bist.


> Ford ein deutscher Hersteller? Selten so gelacht, was ein Stuss.


Ist so, steht zB bei WIkipedia


----------



## dsdenni (17. September 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Kurz zum Thema drängeln:
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt seit Feb. 13 (bis Nov 14 mit BF17) mittlerweile >100k km auf 6 verschiedenen Autos und mir ist es in letzter Zeit auch aufgefallen, dass "unvorsichtiges Verhalten" und Mittelspurschleichen immer weiter zunimmt.
> Was mir aber auch auffällt, ist dass das eigene Auto auch nen gewissen Einfluss auf das Verhalten der anderen hat...
> ...



Das kann ich genauso bestätigen das es darauf ankommt was für ein Auto man fährt und schon wird einem Platz gemacht.. Total lächerlich :/

Kann man sich für das Kodieren nicht sogar selbst die Kabel und Software holen oder wäre das zu teuer?

Schicker Wagen 
Ich würd wenn ich könnte bei dem Wagen noch vielleicht ein stückchen tieferlegen und andere Felgen dranbauen(leider ja ne frage des Geldes), aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hey weiß jemand ob ACC im Golf 7 mit Schalter bis zum Stillstand abbremst und von alleine wieder beschleunigt oder geht das nur mit DSG? Und gibt's die City Notbremsfunktion?



Stell nen großen Karton aufn Parkplatz und versuch den umzufahren. Dann siehste ja was passiert.  Hab ich auch schon probiert, allerdings nicht mit nem Golf. Wenn das System mal nicht bremst, dann nagelste den Karton halt um. Den Inhalt würde ich aber erst aus dem Karton rausnehmen, sonst ist das Auto trotzdem kaputt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo kann ich hier einen Rotan oder eine US-Passat kaufen?



Komm ich helfe dir, aber schreiben musst du selber 

Schreib mal VW an  Modelle < Fragen Sie uns < Dialog Center < Volkswagen Deutschland  Die werden dir ganz bestimmt antworten.

Hier kannst du auch noch schauen Car search on mobile.de – find your vehicle quick and easy 
Wenn du Hilfe benötigst, dann einfach finger heben.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann man sich für das Kodieren nicht sogar selbst die Kabel und Software holen oder wäre das zu teuer?
> 
> Schicker Wagen
> Ich würd wenn ich könnte bei dem Wagen noch vielleicht ein stückchen tieferlegen und andere Felgen dranbauen(leider ja ne frage des Geldes), aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.



Kann man schon, aber n VCDS kostet 400€, für vermutlich weniger als ne Stunde tatsächliches Nutzen etwas teuer  Deswegen wäre es halt super wenn hier eh einer eines hat, dass man das gegen Obolus benutzen kann.
Ist so geplant, der Wagen soll auf ca 325/330mm Radnabe-Kotflügel runter, die orig. Felgen als Winter-Felgen und noch Sommerfelgen suchen, die Autec Wizards haben es mir  angetan.
Desweiteren soll noch n bischen was foliert werden, Spiegelkappen, vorn dieser Keil am Nummernschild und die untere Lippe, sowie halt Embleme...

Könnte dann so aussehen (PS-Spielerei, die Felgen und Bremsanlage stammt von nem Abath, also nicht wundern  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> ...


..



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Komm ich helfe dir, aber schreiben musst du selber .


Und wo unterscheidet sich VW, da jetzt von Ford?


----------



## Zoon (17. September 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also 90% der Drängler, die zwischen 100 und  130km/h in ungefähr 1m Abstand an meiner Heckklappe hängen, sind Audis.  Seltener mal Mercedes oder BMW.



Also VWs sind bei uns  relativ unauffällig vom Fahrstil her, nur Rentners Traumauto - der Golf  Plus mal aussen für, die schleichen eigentlich immer zielgruppenbedingt .  Audi fällt negativ auf aber auch da gibts unterschiede bei uns im Ort  gibts einen S6 und einen RS6 die haben nen zügigen aber entspannten  Fahrstil aka. "Ich muss euch nix mehr beweisen, macht mal ruhig". die  Drängler sind meistens A3 mit Basis 1.2 TFSI Motorsensenmotor, wenn man  diese dann am Ortsausgang richtig ausbeschleunigt bekommt man im  Rückspiegel richtig mit wie die sich in der Ehre gekrängt fühlen dass  sie mich nicht überholen konnten.



Amon schrieb:


> Tempolimt ist 80, ich fahre meist so 95. Dann kommt  einer von hinten, kriecht mir in den Kofferraum und fängt an mich mit  der Lichthupe zu nerven. Ich frage mich echt was in solchen Leuten  vorgeht.



Wenn wieder frei ist zieh ich dann richtig durch und sag mir so "Na erst drängeln nun kommst nicht hinterher oder was?!?!"



turbosnake schrieb:


> Jetzt erkläre mir mal wie du als ausstehender das *unnötig * und was *zu langsam* ist.



ganz einfach wenn du auf ner Bundesstraße bei klarer Sicht statt  Tempo 100 nur 70 fährst und schon ne kilometerlange Auto und LKW  Schlange hinter dir hast. Hatte hier letztens nen Fall der Vorderste  kriecht nur Tempo 70, extrem lange Schlange dahinter da Überholen  unmöglich bei massiven Gegenverkehr zur "morgens auf dem Weg auf Arbeit"  Stoßzeit. In der Schlange war auch ein Streifenwagen. Dem wars dann  bald nicht mehr lustig, blaulicht an und die Schnarchnase wurde  rausgezogen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

Dann müsstest du jeden LKW von der Bundesstraße verbannen und auch jeden 80er Hänger.


----------



## dsdenni (17. September 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Kann man schon, aber n VCDS kostet 400€, für vermutlich weniger als ne Stunde tatsächliches Nutzen etwas teuer  Deswegen wäre es halt super wenn hier eh einer eines hat, dass man das gegen Obolus benutzen kann.
> Ist so geplant, der Wagen soll auf ca 325/330mm Radnabe-Kotflügel runter, die orig. Felgen als Winter-Felgen und noch Sommerfelgen suchen, die Autec Wizards haben es mir  angetan.
> Desweiteren soll noch n bischen was foliert werden, Spiegelkappen, vorn dieser Keil am Nummernschild und die untere Lippe, sowie halt Embleme...
> 
> ...


Photoshop skillz over 9000  

Ja das klingt doch mal gut aber das ne VCDS so viel kostet hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Hast du denn Leistungsmäßig noch was vor? Also in Richtung Software, Abgasanlage usw.?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. September 2016)

Haha, ja ^^
Ja, die Ebay-Billigteile bekommste ab ca 30€, aber die haben halt Software-mäßig nix drauf, keinerlei Support, wahrscheinlich keinerlei Updates, etc.
Bei VCDS zahlst du halt die lebenslange Lizenz für die Software mit, bekommst kostenlose Updates, Zugang zum Forum, etc.

Leistungsmäßig ist nix groß geplant. Evtl MSD-Ersatzrohr, für etwas mehr Sound. Ist der 110PS, 1.0l, insofern werde ich es da im Moment erstmal so lassen.
Reicht für meine Verhältnisse, ich will das Auto gern etwas länger behalten, anstatt nach 60k den Motor zu tauschen


----------



## dsdenni (17. September 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Haha, ja ^^
> Ja, die Ebay-Billigteile bekommste ab ca 30€, aber die haben halt Software-mäßig nix drauf, keinerlei Support, wahrscheinlich keinerlei Updates, etc.
> Bei VCDS zahlst du halt die lebenslange Lizenz für die Software mit, bekommst kostenlose Updates, Zugang zum Forum, etc.
> 
> ...


Nadenn^^

Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Freude mit dem KFZ


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du jeden LKW von der Bundesstraße verbannen und auch jeden 80er Hänger.


Dein Ernst?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?



Das selbe habe ich mich auch gefragt. Vielleicht ist er ja selber LKW Fahrer


----------



## blautemple (17. September 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich mich auch gefragt. Vielleicht ist er ja selber LKW Fahrer



So merkwürdig "argumentiert" der
überall. Immer nur mit dämlichen Gegenfragen kommen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> So merkwürdig "argumentiert" der
> überall. Immer nur mit dämlichen Gegenfragen kommen...



Das stimmt^^ Ich beachte den garnicht mehr, gut das es den Ignore Button gibt


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. September 2016)

Was haltet Ihr davon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad per Photoshop rumgespielt 
So hätte ich es gern foliert, Spiegel, Emblem, Chromring und den Keil mit Lippe in schwarz foliert. Hinten Seat Emblem und Ibiza Schriftzug schwarz foliert und der orig. Heckspoiler auch in Schwarz dazu...
Dann noch Fahrwerk um 40mm runter und Sommerfelgen und ich bin fertig ^^


----------



## Zeiss (17. September 2016)

Die Folierung sieht ja nur XYZ aus...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. September 2016)

Wie meinen?
Zu langweilig, unpassend für das Fahrzeug oder gefällt dir einfach nicht?


----------



## Zeiss (17. September 2016)

Ich finde, es passt nicht. Er hat eine coole Farbe und dann schwarze Aussenspiegel und ein schwarzes Emblem? Nee, meins ist es nicht, aber wem es gefällt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. September 2016)

Mit den Außenspiegeln bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber Embleme, Schriftzug, Chrom-Ring und dieser Keil vorne (inkl dem unteren Steg) sind schon fest so.
Und den Seat Heckspoiler möchte ich eben auch verbauen, entweder in orig. Farbe lackieren lassen oder eben schwarz...

Ich finde die Farbe auch super geil, meine Mutter hat aufm Leon Schwarz drauf und man sieht wirklich jeden Fliegenschmiss. 
Technikgrau ist da etwas angenehmer, sieht auf dem Ibi mMn auch noch besser aus und sieht man insgesamt recht selten.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> So merkwürdig "argumentiert" der
> überall. Immer nur mit dämlichen Gegenfragen kommen...


Mal abgesehen von Gummi, kam  auch noch nicht was mich wiederlegt hätte.
Ihr argumentiert also ebenso merkwürdig.


MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das stimmt^^ Ich beachte den garnicht mehr, gut das es den Ignore Button gibt


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von Gummi, kam  auch noch nicht was mich wiederlegt hätte.
> Ihr argumentiert also ebenso merkwürdig.


Lol, du hast ja auch deine festgelegte Meinung und interessierst dich nicht für irgendwelche Argumente.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Lol, du hast ja auch deine festgelegte Meinung und interessierst dich nicht für irgendwelche Argumente.


Hier kam ein Gegenargument, sondern die Gummi-StVO


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2016)

Ist es so schwer? 
Wenn jemand ohne Grund 20km/h langsamer als die Höchstgeschwindigkeit fährt, dann stört er dadurch den Verkehrsfluss und bringt die Leute teilweise sogar dazu, gewagte Überholmanöver zu starten.


----------



## turbosnake (17. September 2016)

Dann zeige mir das Urteil dazu.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. September 2016)

Wieso muss es dazu n Urteil geben??

Ein Urteil kann es erst geben, wenn das ganze mal verfolgt wurde (was es eben in 99,999x% der Fälle nicht wird, weil da eben grad die Polizei nicht dahinter fährt) und derjenige dann auch noch dagegen vorgeht.
Tatsächlich gibt es für die wenigsten Bereiche des deutschen Rechts tatsächlich Urteile, trotzdem gelten diese Gesetze trotzdem und werden (wenn Verstöße auffallen)  eben auch verfolgt.

Und außerdem ist mMn die StVO in dem Bereich tatsächlich mal relativ eindeutig:



> § 3 Geschwindigkeit[FONT=&quot](2) Ohne triftigen Grund dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge nicht so langsam fahren, dass sie den Verkehrsfluss behindern.[/FONT]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Lol, du hast ja auch deine festgelegte Meinung und interessierst dich nicht für irgendwelche Argumente.



Der Member hat eine Meinung die nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist, daher ist jegliche diskussion mit ihm nutzlos. Anscheinend ist er selber nicht im Besitz einer gültigen Fahrerlaubnis und dazu kennt er die StVZO nicht.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. September 2016)

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber ich versuche das mal zu entwirren.

Im anglo-amerikanischen Rechtssystem wird das Fallrecht angewandt. Nennt sich case law und dabei bezieht man sich auf Tradition und Präzedenzfälle, also z.B. auf frühere Urteile.

Das deutsche Rechtssystem funktioniert völlig anders. Hier herrscht das sogenannte Richterrecht.  Es werden also Gesetze und Verordnungen als Rechtsquelle herangezogen und
vom Richter ausgelegt. (Wer schon einmal ein Gesetzbuch lesen musste, weiß, dass man den Text völlig anders verstehen kann, als er gemeint war. Es ist eben oft "Auslegungssache.")
Im vorliegenden Fall kann man also sowohl an einen Richter geraten, dem 20 km/h zu langsam als Behinderung erscheinen, während ein anderer das anders sieht. Dabei spielen natürlich
viele andere äußeren Umstände noch eine Rolle. (Verkehrsbedingungen, Wetter, Schlange hinter dem ersten Auto etc.)

Ist also völlig unsinnig, sich darüber die Köpfe zu zerbrechen. Zeigt dich jemand wegen Behinderung an und der Richter (falls es vor Gericht kommt) sieht das auch so, gibt es eine Strafe.
Wenn dabei niemand zu Schaden kam, wird das zwar nur bis zur Bußgeldstelle und nicht bis zum Gericht kommen, aber hier gilt das Gleiche.


----------



## turbosnake (18. September 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Der Member hat eine Meinung die nicht ganz nachvollziehbar ist, daher ist jegliche diskussion mit ihm nutzlos. Anscheinend ist er selber nicht im Besitz einer gültigen Fahrerlaubnis und dazu kennt er die StVZO nicht.


Ich habe nur geschrieben das eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit keine Mindestgeschwindigkeit ist, was JoM79 und andere nicht verstehen wollten.
Und bis jetzt konnte mir niemand erklären was zu langsam ist, sondern kam nur mit dem Gummiparagrafe n aus der StVO (Eine StVZO gibt es nicht, also kenne ich sie auch nicht. )



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ist also völlig unsinnig, sich darüber die Köpfe zu zerbrechen. Zeigt dich jemand wegen Behinderung an und der Richter (falls es vor Gericht kommt) sieht das auch so, gibt es eine Strafe.
> Wenn dabei niemand zu Schaden kam, wird das zwar nur bis zur Bußgeldstelle und nicht bis zum Gericht kommen, aber hier gilt das Gleiche.


Ich hatte gehofft es gibt ein höchstrichterliches Urteil dazu.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2016)

Wenn die Polizei einen deswegen anhält, zahlt man die Strafe. 
Das sowas von nem Richter entschieden werden muss, ist dann doch eher selten.


----------



## turbosnake (18. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn die Polizei einen deswegen anhält, zahlt man die Strafe.


Würde ich nicht einsehen und mit §3.1  StVO argumentieren.


----------



## CRYztal312 (18. September 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht einsehen und mit §3.1  StVO argumentieren.


Dann schau mal unter 3.2

(2) Ohne triftigen Grund dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge nicht so langsam fahren, dass sie den Verkehrsfluss behindern.

Edit: So wie das aufgebaut ist, kann es keine eindeutige Rechtssprechung geben. Das ist nur Auslegungssache des Richters


----------



## turbosnake (18. September 2016)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Dann schau mal unter 3.2
> 
> (2) Ohne triftigen Grund dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge nicht so langsam fahren, dass sie den Verkehrsfluss behindern.
> 
> Edit: So wie das aufgebaut ist, kann es keine eindeutige Rechtssprechung geben. Das ist nur Auslegungssache des Richters





> 1) Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, darf nur so schnell fahren, dass das Fahrzeug ständig beherrscht wird. Die Geschwindigkeit ist insbesondere den Straßen-, Verkehrs-, Sicht- und Wetterverhältnissen sowie den persönlichen Fähigkeiten und den Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug und Ladung anzupassen.


Da steht der Grund.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2016)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, wer nicht in der Lage ist ein Auto mit 100km/h zu bewegen, sollte mal drüber nachdenken es ganz sein zu lassen.
Wer sich auf gerader Strecke nur 80 zutraut, der fährt dann in Kurven nur noch 60.
Oder er ist so ein Kandidat wie der, den ich neulich vor mir hatte.
In einer Kurve wo selbst Lkws 40 fahren, ist er noch 20 gefahren.
Danach in der 70 Zone mit 60 und als was von vorne kam, fuhr er dann noch 40.
Laut deiner Aussage traut er sich ja nicht mehr zu und es wäre ok, aber wer nur weil Gegenverkehr auf ihn zukommt einfach mal 20km/h runter bremst, sollte aufhören Auto zu fahren.
Ich sehe sowas als Nötigung an, da es keinen Grund gab so langsam zu fahren.


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> OK, ich wollte das eigentlich nie schreiben- weil es subjektiv ist und wahrscheinlich nicht stimmt, aber da ich indirekt sowohl als "älterer Mensch", als auch als A6-Fahrer
> nun explizit angesprochen wurde:
> 
> Ich werde fast nie bedrängt, es sei denn in einer Baustelle oder in einem anderen geschwindigkeitsbeschränkten Bereich und dann handelt es sich bei dem Drängler IMMER um einen JUNGEN Menschen
> ...



Sehr gut [emoji106]

Vor allem der letzte Abschnitt deines postings. Gerade auf der Straße zeigt sich wie verkümmert gerade die soziale Intelligenz bei uns deutschen ist.


----------



## s-icon (18. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ersatzteile bei BMW sind kein Problem.



Kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Riverna (18. September 2016)

Wir sind umgezogen und im Nachbarort gibt es eine SB Waschanlage mit XXL Schaum Lanze. Das sieht schon ziemlich lustig aus, wenn die Karre so zugeschaumt ist.


----------



## Zeiss (18. September 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Kann ich so leider nicht bestätigen.



Ich (und alle 8er Besitzer) habe bis jetzt alles bekommen, was ich wollte. Ob Individual, non ECE oder normal spielte keine Rolle.

Bei drei Sachen (Lager für den Arm der Hinterachse, Heizungskühler und unterer Arm der Hinterachse) hat es mal länger gedauert. Bei den ersten zwei (Lager und Heizungskühler) hatte der Lieferant Probleme und bei dem Arm der HA mussten sie es erst nachfertigen.


----------



## s-icon (18. September 2016)

Wir mussten 6 Monate auf eine Rückleuchte warten und die hat letzendlich auch 3k inklusive Einbau gekostet.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. September 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Wir mussten 6 Monate auf eine Rückleuchte warten und die hat letzendlich auch 3k inklusive Einbau gekostet.



Was für eine Rückleuchte ist das für welche man 3k hinlegt ?!


----------



## Zeiss (18. September 2016)

Was ist das für eine Rückleuchte bitte??


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2016)

Das Auto auf dessen Rückleuchte man 6 Monate wartet und die 3k kostet ist geschenkt noch zu teuer. Was für ein Schwachsinn... ehrlich, wer sowas kauft und fährt sollte sich mal Gedanken machen...


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

Warum?
Jeder kann sich doch kaufen was er will.
Die Autos von s-icon sind ja nicht gerade billig.


----------



## s-icon (19. September 2016)

War die  Rückleuchte vom Z8


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

Na dann kein Wunder.


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Jeder kann sich doch kaufen was er will.
> Die Autos von s-icon sind ja nicht gerade billig.



Grundsätzlich ja... Aber Autos sind inzwischen für mich wirklich nicht mehr als die größten Geldvernichtungsmaschinen. Habe jetzt seit ca. einem halben Jahr vorerst den Job unseres Fuhrparkmanagers mit übernommen weil dieser schwer Krank geworden ist. Haben 120 Dienstfahrzeuge inkl. auch teilweise richtig fetter Vorstandskisten. Wenn du da mal siehst wie Autos Geld kaputt machen hast du keinen Bock mehr das Auto als ein "begeisterndes" Hobby zu sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

Ich hab schon ne Geldvernichtungsmaschine gehabt.
Aber wer das Geld überhaupt, kann sich sowas kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2016)

Wenn der Z8 neu gekauft wurde hat er auch mit 10 neuen Rückleuchten noch Wert produziert statt ihn zu vernichten.


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2016)

Z8 ist die BMW Bond Kiste? Oder wie jetzt?


----------



## Kusanar (19. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Rechts gibt es auch noch eine Spur!  Hast du es damit auch mal probiert?
> 
> Diese ganzen Dränglergeschichten kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, mich schieben pro Jahr max. 5 Leute an. Jemand hinter mir ist deutlich schneller -> ich gehe direkt nach rechts rüber, Platz ist da *immer*. Ob der jetzt bei dem Verkehr damit schneller vorran kommt ist mir ziemlich egal. Mit schadet es ja nicht, wenn ich mal kurz die Spur wechsel. Wenn einer meint bei 120 mit 180 fahren zu wollen, dann soll er das meintwegen auch machen. Nur weil ich in einer Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung fahre, habe ich ja kein Recht jemanden zu nötigen langsam zu fahren.



Dass du dich jetzt als Audi-Fahrer von meiner Aussage angepisst fühlst, kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber ich bin sicher der Letzte, dem man was vorwerfen kann. Sofern möglich fahre auch ich immer Rechts. Wenn sich aber auf der rechten Spur die Leute bei ca. 80 Sachen schon an den Stoßfängern knutschen und auch auf der linken Spur viel Verkehr ist, sehe ich keinen Grund mich unbedingt auf Biegen und Brechen rechts einzuordnen, bloß weil jemand meint er müsste mit 150km/h aufs Kolonnenende zudonnern...


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Z8 ist die BMW Bond Kiste? Oder wie jetzt?


Ja.
Letzter Neupreis 2003 122.700€, Gebrauchtpreis jetzt ~200.000€+.


----------



## s-icon (19. September 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja... Aber Autos sind inzwischen für mich wirklich nicht mehr als die größten Geldvernichtungsmaschinen.



Über 50% meiner Autos haben im vergleich zum Kaufpreis an Wert zugenommen



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der Z8 neu gekauft wurde hat er auch mit 10 neuen Rückleuchten noch Wert produziert statt ihn zu vernichten.



Ja
Kurz nach der € umstellung.


----------



## Zeiss (19. September 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> War die  Rückleuchte vom Z8



Kostet laut ETK 1020€ bzw. 1952€ (Minus Rabatt, den man bei diesem Auto zweifelsohne hat, wenn nicht hat man grundsätzlich was falsch gemacht).


----------



## s-icon (19. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kostet laut ETK 1020€ bzw. 1952€ (Minus Rabatt, den man bei diesem Auto zweifelsohne hat, wenn nicht hat man grundsätzlich was falsch gemacht).



War etwas über 2k + umbau.
Unter 2k war es damals definitiv nicht.


----------



## Captn (19. September 2016)

Wer weiß, wann er die bestellt hat ^^.

Ich durfte mal ein Lenkgetriebe für nen Mini bestellen. Das Ding hat auch 6-7 Monate auf sich warten lassen. Sowas einem Kunden zu erklären, ist sicher auch immer toll .
Ansonsten bekommt man soweit eigentlich alles. Bei bestimmten Teilen kann man aber selbst bei den aktuellen Modellen mit Wartezeiten rechnen. Dinge wie Kabelbäume lassen in der Regel oft 2-4 Wochen auf sich warten. Außer man hat ne recht häufig auftretende Fahrzeugkombination.


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Letzter Neupreis 2003 122.700€, Gebrauchtpreis jetzt ~200.000€+.



Ok... klingt nach einem extrem gut performenden Asset 

Na gut, sowas aber dann auch ab in den Keller oder Tiefgarage und zudecken


----------



## aloha84 (19. September 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Über 50% meiner Autos haben im vergleich zum Kaufpreis an Wert zugenommen



Das ist aber für 99% der Autofahrer/-eigentümer nicht der Fall.
Das manche Sportwagen und Exoten im Alter zulegen ist ja keine neue Erscheinung, tangiert aber den "normal-verdienenden" Autofahrer eher weniger.

Ich glaube ein La Ferrari und Carrera GT (unverbastelt!) wären in den nächsten Jahren gute Investments.


----------



## Zeiss (19. September 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> War etwas über 2k + umbau.
> Unter 2k war es damals definitiv nicht.



Ah, jetzt sind es doch um die 2k... Du hast doch bestimmt die Rechnung...



Captn schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wann er die bestellt hat ^^.



Der Z8 ist bei BMW Classic drin, das heißt, dass die Preise nur noch nach oben.


----------



## s-icon (19. September 2016)

Ja hab ich irgendwo, aber schau mal genau 2k + einbau, der ist beim Z8 nicht ganz billig weil das halbe Auto auseinander muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Dass du dich jetzt als Audi-Fahrer von meiner Aussage angepisst fühlst, kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber ich bin sicher der Letzte, dem man was vorwerfen kann. Sofern möglich fahre auch ich immer Rechts. Wenn sich aber auf der rechten Spur die Leute bei ca. 80 Sachen schon an den Stoßfängern knutschen und auch auf der linken Spur viel Verkehr ist, sehe ich keinen Grund mich unbedingt auf Biegen und Brechen rechts einzuordnen, bloß weil jemand meint er müsste mit 150km/h aufs Kolonnenende zudonnern...


Mir ist es total egal was man über Audi oder Audifahrer sagt. Ich finde es nur immer höchst interessant das die Leute, die gedrängelt werden sich *NIEMALS* für schuldig halten. Wie kommt es dann das ich z.B. quasi nie einen Drängler hinter mir hab? Hast du einen Magnet im Auto, der Drängler anzieht?

Selbst wenn auf der rechten Spur alle mit 80 fahren und du links noch Luft zum Vordermann hast, dann gibt es dir nicht das Recht den hinter dir einfach auf deine Geschwindigkeit zu blockieren. Wenn man nicht schneller möchte, dann muss man den hinter sich einfach mal vorbeilassen. Kein Wunder das dann ein Drängler dann irgendwann die Geduld verliert.
Wenn jeder denkt:"Ach den hinter mir muss ich nicht durchlassen, hier kann man bestimmt eh nicht schneller.", dann gibt es bald nur noch Drängler. Nur weil man sich selber im Verkehr nicht zutraut schneller zu fahren, bedeutet das nicht das es andere auch nicht können. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie einen Schleicher gefunden, der selber eingesehen hat das er der schuldige an der Drängelaktion war.

Ich glaube nicht das Drängler sich bestimmte Autos aussuchen und nur diese drängeln. Es wird eher gedrängelt, wenn einem der Kragen platzt. Wie gesagt trotz meiner vielen Autobahn Kilometer die ich so fahre, ist es bei mir absolut selten das ich mal einen Drängler hinter mir habe. Wer also viel angeschoben wird, sollte sich mal überlegen ob er selber nicht das eigentliche Problem ist.


----------



## turbosnake (19. September 2016)

> Selbst wenn auf der rechten Spur alle mit 80 fahren und du links noch Luft zum Vordermann hast, dann gibt es dir nicht das Recht den hinter dir einfach auf deine Geschwindigkeit zu blockieren.


Doch


> 3c) Sind außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften für eine Richtung drei Fahrstreifen mit Zeichen 340 gekennzeichnet, dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge abweichend von dem Gebot möglichst weit rechts zu fahren, den mittleren Fahrstreifen dort durchgängig befahren, wo – auch nur hin und wieder – rechts davon ein Fahrzeug hält oder fährt.





> Wenn man nicht schneller möchte, dann muss man den hinter sich einfach mal vorbeilassen. Kein Wunder das dann ein Drängler dann irgendwann die Geduld verliert.


Wenn man nicht langsamer fahren will, dann sollte man auf Salzseen fahren.
Oder ein Tempolimit von 130km/h.


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

Wozu nen Tempolimit?
Das haben wir doch jetzt schon, entweder durch Schilder oder selbstgemacht.


----------



## Riverna (19. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie kommt es dann das ich z.B. quasi nie einen Drängler hinter mir hab?



Meine Vermutung: 

A) Du bist der beste Autofahrer auf diesem Planeten
B) Du bist zu schnell für Drängler, da du der beste Autofahrer der Welt bist
C) Es getraut sich keiner den großen TheBadFrag zu bedrängen da dein Ruf als bester Autofahrer der Welt, im ganzen Land bekannt ist
D) Eine Mischung aus A,B und C und weil du der beste Autofahrer der Welt bist.


----------



## Zeiss (19. September 2016)

E) Sein Audi kann Warp 10.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2016)

Haha ihr seid süß.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. September 2016)

Soo,

ich war heute mal bei einem Folierer bei mir (bzw der einzige in 30km Umkreis), wegen der geplanten Folierung für meinen Ibi.
Schwert vorn, der Keil wo das Kennzeichen ist, der Chromring um den oberen Grill und die Embleme vorn/hinten in Schwarz glänzend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Folierer meinte dazu: Er braucht das Auto etwa nen halben Tag und idealerweise sollte es noch über Nacht bei Ihm in der Halle stehen. Ca 150€ komplett.
Passt das Preislich?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2016)

Noch billiger und du bekommst nen Bündel Geld geschenkt.  Ich würd nicht so sehr nach dem Preis gehen, ich würde eher Priorität drauf legen das es gut gemacht ist.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. September 2016)

Ich bin durchaus gewillt diesen Preis zu zahlen, so war es nicht gemeint. Wollte nur eben wissen ob jemand nen Vergleichswert für einen ungefähr gleichwertigen Aufwand hat.
Aber wenn ihr sagt das passt, dann is auch gut ^^

Der Mann scheint mir (als nur theoretisch in der Richtung erfahrenen) sehr kompetent, ich kam ohne Voranmeldung einfach reinspaziert, er meinte gleich "ja komm, schauen wir uns das doch direkt am Auto an".
Hat mir direkt n paar seiner Beispiele die grad in der Halle standen gezeigt, wie es gemacht wird, etc. Er hat mir auch gleichzeitig halt auch die Nachteile von Folierungen aufgezeigt (Härte, Haltbarkeit, Verschmutzungen) aufgezählt, meinte aber bei meinen Wünschen sei das insgesamt recht unproblematisch,


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> E) Sein Audi kann Warp 10.


Dann hätte er aber alle Drängler hinter sich, da er an jedem Ort gleichzeitig ist.
Ich hab auch eher weniger Probleme mit Dränglern, liegt wohl aber daran, dass ich wenn es geht meist mit 180-200 fahre.
Da kommen Dränglern etwas seltener vor.


----------



## Zeiss (19. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eher weniger Probleme mit Dränglern, liegt wohl aber daran, dass ich wenn es geht meist mit 180-200 fahre.
> Da kommen Dränglern etwas seltener vor.



Wenn bei mir einer drängelt, dann dort, wo es beschränkt ist... ab >180 kommt da nicht mehr viel und wenn, dann drängeln sie nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir einer drängelt, dann dort, wo es beschränkt ist... ab >180 kommt da nicht mehr viel und wenn, dann drängeln sie nicht.



Bei mir ähnlich. Hatte am WE einen penetranten 981 Boxster S hinter mir, als unbegrenzt war, wurde er aber schnell recht klein im Rückspiegel 

Edit: Am Wochenende noch eine neue Chargepipe verbaut (aus Alu) und dazu noch eine neue WaPu, wegen Riss im Kunststoffgehäuse plus neueste Version der Stage 2 Map.

Samstag Nacht noch gegen einen M392 DKG mit laut LPS 440PS (Catless optimiert) gefahren. Konnte ihm wider Erwarten ab 180 davon fahren (80-280 gefahren)


----------



## dsdenni (19. September 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir ähnlich. Hatte am WE einen penetranten 981 Boxster S hinter mir, als unbegrenzt war, wurde er aber schnell recht klein im Rückspiegel
> 
> Edit: Am Wochenende noch eine neue Chargepipe verbaut (aus Alu) und dazu noch eine neue WaPu, wegen Riss im Kunststoffgehäuse plus neueste Version der Stage 2 Map.
> 
> Samstag Nacht noch gegen einen M392 DKG mit laut LPS 440PS (Catless optimiert) gefahren. Konnte ihm wider Erwarten ab 180 davon fahren (80-280 gefahren)


Warum verbaut man eigentlich eine elektrische Wasserpumpe und dann noch aus Kunststoff 

Dieses alles aus Plastik bauen finde ich echt blöd :/


----------



## Zeiss (19. September 2016)

Gewicht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

Und es ist billiger.
Wir hatten damals Teile aus Edelstahl und Kunststoff mit der gleichen Funktion.
Die Kunststoffteile haben meine ich nur ein Drittel gekostet, Gewicht war glaube ich die Hälfte.


----------



## dsdenni (19. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Gewicht.


Eine Wasserpumpe die vom Keilrippenriemen angetrieben wird, wiegt doch sicher nicht viel mehr? Sehr viel Leistung wird diese auch nicht ziehen


----------



## Zeiss (19. September 2016)

Es geht nicht um die Leistung oder von was sie angetrieben wird.

Es geht darum 100gr an Gewicht und 2Cent in der Produktionskosten zu sparen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Eine Wasserpumpe die vom Keilrippenriemen angetrieben wird, wiegt doch sicher nicht viel mehr? Sehr viel Leistung wird diese auch nicht ziehen



Nee, meine ist elektrisch. Gewicht und Kosten wird aber der Hauptgrund sein. Die WaPu ist auch mit Aluschrauben verschraubt, die wiegen auch nix 
Ist aber ärgerlich, wenn man wegen ein paar cent und ein paar Gramm in Kauf nimmt, dass die WaPus immer zwischen 80-110k km kaputt gehen.
Und dazu ist der Aus-/Einbau echt ätzend, eine ziemliche Sauerei und so eine Pumpe kostet auch mal eben 330 Schleifen


----------



## dsdenni (20. September 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, meine ist elektrisch. Gewicht und Kosten wird aber der Hauptgrund sein. Die WaPu ist auch mit Aluschrauben verschraubt, die wiegen auch nix
> Ist aber ärgerlich, wenn man wegen ein paar cent und ein paar Gramm in Kauf nimmt, dass die WaPus immer zwischen 80-110k km kaputt gehen.
> Und dazu ist der Aus-/Einbau echt ätzend, eine ziemliche Sauerei und so eine Pumpe kostet auch mal eben 330 Schleifen


Genau das meine ich, hätte man auf die gute alte WaPu gesetzt


----------



## Zeiss (20. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich, hätte man auf die gute alte WaPu gesetzt



Als ob sie nicht kaputt gehen würde. Und wie willst Du dann den Motor "nachkühlen"? Mit einer Extrapumpe?


----------



## dsdenni (20. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Als ob sie nicht kaputt gehen würde. Und wie willst Du dann den Motor "nachkühlen"? Mit einer Extrapumpe?


Wofür kühlt man denn nach?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wofür kühlt man denn nach?



z.B. damit die Turbos gekühlt werden.
Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, dass das Öl im Lager vom Turbo verbrennt, Ölkohle bildet und diese die Turbos beschädigt.


----------



## dsdenni (20. September 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> z.B. damit die Turbos gekühlt werden.
> Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, dass das Öl im Lager vom Turbo verbrennt, Ölkohle bildet und diese die Turbos beschädigt.



Das war mir schon bekannt, nur das ich das sonst so kenne das man die letzten Kilometer ruhig fährt und eventuell noch 20 sek nachlaufen lässt

Dann ist das ja ganz nützlich


----------



## Zeiss (20. September 2016)

Beim X5 M und X6 M laufen die Pumpen noch eine Weile nach um die Turbos und den Motor noch etwas abzukühlen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. September 2016)

Ja, die Pumpe läuft bei meinem eigentlich immer nach, außer man fährt mal sehr, sehr zurückhaltend. Dann bleibt die ab und zu auch aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. September 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> z.B. damit die Turbos gekühlt werden.
> Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, dass das Öl im Lager vom Turbo verbrennt, Ölkohle bildet und diese die Turbos beschädigt.



Wenn man es genau nimmt bildet sich Öllack auf der Welle des Turbos. Wenn sich dann das nächste mal die Welle wieder dreht, raspelt sich die Lackschicht im Hydrolager wieder ab. Das mag das Lager nicht so besonders.
Wirklich nachkühlen kann man die Turbos aber nur mit laufen lassen. ...oder eine elektrische Ölpumpe einbauen..

Ölkohle bildet sich immer, wenn Öl mit Ruß und Sauerstoff in Verbindung kommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. September 2016)

Durch das Kühlen verhindert man die Bildung aber schon nahezu komplett. Der Wasserkanal liegt ja dicht an der Welle und entzieht dieser die Hitze, sodass das Öl in seinem Temperaturfenster bleibt.
Im Stand nachlaufen lassen, treibt die Temperaturen übrigens wieder hoch, bzw höher als wenn man den Motor kaltfährt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. September 2016)

Naja das Öl läuft ja sofort aus dem Turbo raus, sobald man den Motor abstellt. Quasi alle Turbos haben ja einen drucklosen Rücklauf per Gravitation. Dann ist nur noch eine hauchdünne Schicht auf der Welle, die sich sofort einbrennt.


----------



## Zeiss (20. September 2016)

Der X5 M und X6 M haben wassergekühlte Turbos mit Zusatzpumpen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. September 2016)

Zusatz Ölpumpen nur für die Turbos?


----------



## Zeiss (20. September 2016)

Zusatzwasserpumpen...


----------



## Riverna (20. September 2016)

Findet ihr die Felgen zu groß für den Lexus? Das Design ist geschmackssache, mir gefallen sie nicht wirklich. Aber soviele 19" Sätze mit passendem Lochkreis haben wir nicht. 

[img=https://abload.de/thumb/14380055_140055316997r2jd8.jpg]

PS: Ich weiß die Kiste muss unbedingt 3 Meter tiefergelegt werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. September 2016)

Jap, eine Nummer kleiner würde ihm besser stehen  

Wäre ja auch besser vom Verbrauch, Handling und Komfort.


----------



## Zeiss (21. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Findet ihr die Felgen zu groß für den Lexus? Das Design ist geschmackssache, mir gefallen sie nicht wirklich. Aber soviele 19" Sätze mit passendem Lochkreis haben wir nicht.
> 
> [img=https://abload.de/thumb/14380055_140055316997r2jd8.jpg]
> 
> PS: Ich weiß die Kiste muss unbedingt 3 Meter tiefergelegt werden.



Wenn Du das Auto um eine Handbreite tieferlegst, wird es gut aussehen. Finde es passt.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2016)

Passt doch, Fahrwerk rein und fertig.
Warum sollte der eigentlich mehr verbrauchen?
Macht bei mir zwischen 18" und 19" keinen Unterschied, Handling ist auch nicht schlechter und der Komfort nur minimal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2016)

Weil sie schwerer sind.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2016)

Die Felgen sind schwerer und die Reifen leichter.
Je nach Felge und Reifen können 19" durchaus leichter als 18" sein.
Aber selbst bei der gleichen Felge kannst du 1" Unterschied den Verbrauch vernachlässigen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2016)

Muss Riverna wissen. 

Ich würde den Komfort eines Lexus nicht durch riesige Felgen und nen hartes/tiefes Fahrwerk versauen, gerade wenn es die "Cruise" Karre ist die auch noch spritsparend sein soll. 


Aber mal ne andere Sache, Riverna lässt du die Scheinwerfer am Subaru jetzt so? 
Wolltest die nicht mal in Wagenfarbe lackieren?


----------



## Zeiss (21. September 2016)

So, gerade das Auto zum Scheibentausch abgegeben  Morgen Abend kann ich ihn wieder abholen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind schwerer und die Reifen leichter.



Die Reifen sind meistens nix leichter, im Vergleich 18" zu 19".



JoM79 schrieb:


> Je nach Felge und Reifen können 19" durchaus leichter als 18" sein.



Nicht nur das Gesamtgewicht ist wichtig. Wichtiger ist, wo sich das meiste Gewicht befindet. 
Und das ist meistens das Felgenbett. Da dieses bei 1" größeren Felgen weiter vom Drehmittelpunkt entfernt liegt, muss man mehr Energie aufwenden, um das Rad in Rotaion zu versetzen bzw. abzubremsen (Trägheitsmoment)


----------



## tsd560ti (21. September 2016)

Ich würde maximal 18 nehmen, vielleicht sogar 17 wenn die aktuell montierten Räder auch die spätere Größe haben. 

Btw, ist der noch von der Bühne angehoben oder steht der wirklich so hoch?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich würde den Komfort eines Lexus nicht durch riesige Felgen und nen hartes/tiefes Fahrwerk versauen, gerade wenn es die "Cruise" Karre ist die auch noch spritsparend sein soll.



Der Spritverbrauch wäre mir jetzt nicht so wichtig. Ob er nun 12L oder 14L verbraucht, würde bei LPG nur einen kleinen Unterschied machen. Ich denke auch mal das der Mehrverbrauch sich zwischen 18" und 19" maximal bei 1L befindet. Den Fahrkomfort macht man sich mit einem guten Fahrwerk nicht kaputt, die guten Fahrwerke sind Druck und Zugverstellbar und somit auch bei Tief noch sehr gut fahrbar. Aber im großen und ganzen hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht, der Wagen soll am Ende alles andere als Bockhart sein. Sportlich wird der Wagen dadurch eh nicht... etwas tiefer und straffer darf er aber schon sein. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Sache, Riverna lässt du die Scheinwerfer am Subaru jetzt so?
> Wolltest die nicht mal in Wagenfarbe lackieren?



???
Die sind doch schon seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren lackiert. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich würde maximal 18 nehmen, vielleicht sogar 17 wenn die aktuell montierten Räder auch die spätere Größe haben.


 
Also 17" gehen gar nicht, die sind viel zu klein. 18" müssen es schon sein. Ich stehe nicht so auf Traktorreifen. Der Abrollumfang der Reifen ist eine Nummer kleiner als ich sie brauchen würde. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Btw, ist der noch von der Bühne angehoben oder steht der wirklich so hoch?



Er hängt noch auf der Bühne, aber viel tiefer ist er ohne Bühne auch nicht. Ist halt ein bock hoher Stuhl


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. September 2016)

Ich würde auch niemals Reifen mit sehr kleinem Querschnitt fahren wollen. Haben auf Unebenheiten kaum noch Grip, weil die Eigenfederung des Reifens nicht mehr da ist und man fährt sich ständig Beulen in die Felgen. Sind teurer, ******* aufzuziehen und die Auswahl ist geringer. Einziges Argument wäre, wenn die Bremse nicht unter die 18" passt.


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2016)

Aufm Subaru hab ich 35er Querschnitt und hab keine von den angesprochenen Problemen... aber wundert mich nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (21. September 2016)

Du kannst einfach nicht Auto fahren


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2016)

Mehrverbrauch zwischen 18" und 19" soll nen Liter sein? 
Naja nicht wirklich, bei mir ist es nicht mal nen halber Liter.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. September 2016)

Meine Winterreifen sind 18 und meine Sommerreifen 19. Je nach Fahrweise macht das 0,4 bis 0,6 Liter Unterschied aus bei mir.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. September 2016)

Das kann man wohl schlecht messen, das müsste man schon auf nem Labor-Test machen. 
Privat spielen viel zu viel Einflüsse mit um genau sagen zu können, warum der Spritverbrauch mal höher und mal tiefer ist. 

Fakt ist, größer/schwerer = Mehrverbrauch. Wie viel kommt wohl immer aufs Auto und dem Fahrstil an.

@ Über mir

Naja aber Winter mit Sommer zu vergleichen wird schwierig, auch wegen dem Unterschiedlichen Reifendruck, der Temperatur und co. Sind sie denn auch gleich breit?


----------



## Riverna (21. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mehrverbrauch zwischen 18" und 19" soll nen Liter sein?
> Naja nicht wirklich, bei mir ist es nicht mal nen halber Liter.



Ich schrieb maximal 1 Liter, nicht mindestens 1 Liter. Und mit dem halben Liter bestätigst du mich doch sogar. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach nicht Auto fahren



Dann kann eine Freundin von mir aber auch sehr gut fahren, die kann nämlich quasi perfekt Felgen kaputt fahren. 

Viel wichtiger als die Felgen Größe sprich Durchmesser, ist das Gewicht und auch die Breite vom Reifen. Eine 18" 11J Felge mit 285/35 Reifen, wird definitiv den Spritverbrauch deutlich erhöhen zu einer 20" 8J Felge mit 215/35 Reifen. Dazu kommt natürlich auch das Gewicht. Die 11J Felge wird in der Regel mehr wiegen als die schmale 8J Felge.


----------



## Zeiss (21. September 2016)

Also der Unterschied von 235/50R16 auf einer 7,5x16 Zoll Felge (Felge wiegt 8,3 Kilo) im Vergleich zu 245/40R18 (8x18 Zoll, 10,7 kilo) und 285/35R18 (9,5x18 Zoll, 10,7 kilo) liegt bei ziemlich genau einem Liter, beides waren Sommerreifen, die Fahrweise identisch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. September 2016)

Der Verbrauch wird in erster Linie höher, wenn die Reifen breiter werden. Der Durchmesser hat damit nicht so viel zu tun. Der zweite wichtige Faktor ist der Reifen selber. Sommerreifen < Winterreifen < Semislicks < Rennslicks. So ein Rennreifen erhöht den Verbrauch bestimmt um 2-3 Liter. Das schmatzt so richtig schön, wenn man damit langsam fährt. Der möchte sich nur ungern von der Straße trennen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2016)

Bei richtigen Slicks würde der Mehrverbrauch bei kalten Reifen auch nicht so viel höher liegen, richtig Grip haben die erst bei Betriebstemperatur.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. September 2016)

Schonmal versucht alleine ein Rennfahrzeug auf Slicks zu schieben?  Selbst kalt haben die nen heftigen Rollwiederstand.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2016)

Luftdruck nicht vergessen  .


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht alleine ein Rennfahrzeug auf Slicks zu schieben?  Selbst kalt haben die nen heftigen Rollwiederstand.


Warum sollte ich das tun?


----------



## Captn (22. September 2016)

Na, hast du keines in deiner Garage?


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2016)

Ne, das wird von meinem Mechanikerteam betreut und steht immer betriebsbereit an der Nordschleife.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht alleine ein Rennfahrzeug auf Slicks zu schieben?  Selbst kalt haben die nen heftigen Rollwiederstand.



Ja, weil der Reifen wenn kalt nur sehr wenig Luftdruck hat.
Richtige slicks sind wenn kalt recht hart. Sieht man auch immer schön an den GT Fahrzeugen, wie viel Wheelspin die mit kalten Reifen haben.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. September 2016)

Pfff, da hätte mich vorhin fast eine polnische Spedition abgeräumt.
War schon auf Mitte seines Anhängers, da zieht der einfach raus.
Glücklicherweise war links frei. Bin mit hupkonzert vorbeigezogen, da hat er mich dann bemerkt

Gesendet von meinen Xperia Z5 Compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das tun?


Warum sollte man es nicht tun? Biste dir zu fein zu, wa?  Mechaniker ist nur was für White Trash. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, weil der Reifen wenn kalt nur sehr wenig Luftdruck hat.
> Richtige slicks sind wenn kalt recht hart. Sieht man auch immer schön an  den GT Fahrzeugen, wie viel Wheelspin die mit kalten Reifen  haben.


Naja das liegt nicht nur am Luftdruck.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja das liegt nicht nur am Luftdruck.



Hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt. Das mit dem Luftdruck war aufs Schieben bezogen.
Das mit dem Wheelspin darauf, dass die Reifen, wenn nicht warm, eben nicht kleben.


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2016)

Hab vorhin das Auto von BMW abgeholt. Auf der Rechnung stehen 1.487,43€...

Das Auto ist absolut sauber, auch innen ausgesaugt (kostenlos, steht nicht auf der Rechnung), an den A-Säulen ist nichts zu sehen, keine Drückstellen im Alcantara und am Wagenhimmel auch nicht, alles sitzt fest, als wäre nichts gewesen.  Service ist top


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte man es nicht tun? Biste dir zu fein zu, wa?  Mechaniker ist nur was für White Trash.


Lol, ich hab mir meine Hände schon wesentlich öfter dreckig gemacht als du.
Also lass mal stecken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> an den A-Säulen ist nichts zu sehen, keine Drückstellen im Alcantara und am Wagenhimmel auch nicht, alles sitzt fest, als wäre nichts gewesen.


Ehm das sollte immer so sein.  Wenn ATU da ne Scheibe für 400€ komplett reinmacht, dann darf man diesen Anspruch natürlich nicht haben.


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2016)

Sollte.... Realität ist da leider oft anders.


----------



## Captn (22. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hab vorhin das Auto von BMW abgeholt. Auf der Rechnung stehen 1.487,43€...
> 
> Das Auto ist absolut sauber, auch innen ausgesaugt (kostenlos, steht nicht auf der Rechnung), an den A-Säulen ist nichts zu sehen, keine Drückstellen im Alcantara und am Wagenhimmel auch nicht, alles sitzt fest, als wäre nichts gewesen.  Service ist top


Das möchte man auch hoffen, bei dem Alarm, den die Verantwortlichen vom Service immer machen ^^. Da möchte man fast meinen, dass die jede Woche nen Kunden haben, der sich wegen jedem noch so kleinen Krümmel beschwert .


----------



## Riverna (22. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm das sollte immer so sein.  Wenn ATU da ne Scheibe für 400€ komplett reinmacht, dann darf man diesen Anspruch natürlich nicht haben.



Interessant... warst du eigentlich schon immer so ein Dummbabbler? Was du hier vom Stapel lässt geht auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

Das geht die ganze Zeit schon so, egal in welchem Thread.

Auto Aussaugen ist das letzte was ich von einer "Werkstatt" erwarte, das kann ich selber.
Wenn die dazu nicht gekommen sind, weil die Zeit anderweitig draufgegangen ist, hätte ich mehr Vertrauen... als umgekehrt.


----------



## Zeiss (23. September 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Das möchte man auch hoffen, bei dem Alarm, den die  Verantwortlichen vom Service immer machen ^^. Da möchte man fast meinen,  dass die jede Woche nen Kunden haben, der sich wegen jedem noch so  kleinen Krümmel beschwert .



Bei denen glaube ich nicht, dass es da so viele gibt. Habe von dem Laden nur Gutes gehört.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> *Auto Aussaugen ist das letzte was ich von einer "Werkstatt" erwarte, das kann ich selber.*
> Wenn die dazu nicht gekommen sind, weil die Zeit anderweitig draufgegangen ist, hätte ich mehr Vertrauen... als umgekehrt.



Wenn sie es dreckig machen, machen sie es auch sauber, das erwarte ich. Beim 8er musste die Werkstatt die Innenreinigung bezahlen, weil sie die Rücksitze eingesaut haben (habe helle Sitze).


----------



## Captn (23. September 2016)

Ich weiß nur, dass die Servicemitarbeiter bei solchen Sachen immer relativ mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen. Deshalb sind die da recht penibel. Aber deshalb kannst du dir sicher sein, dass wenn du dein Auto wieder bekommst, auch alles tip top ist .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2016)

So heute sind meine Eibach Sportline 50/40 Federn angekommen
 Kurze Frage....da sind zwei Federwegbegrenzer dabei....sind die für vorne oder hinten?
VW Touran 1T3 bj 12/2012 TDI 2.0 Highline


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2016)

Schon ein Sportfahrwerk von Werk aus drin ?
Seriendämpfer mit 50mm Tieferlegung sind nämlich ruck zuck im Eimer


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2016)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass man da mit Seriendämpfern garkeine Vorspannung mehr hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. September 2016)

Der soll ein Sportfahrwerk vom Werk aus haben....nur viel zu hoch...hatte mich im Touran Forum schlau gemacht und da wurden mir diese Federn empfohlen , da diese vom Komfort Top sein sollen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2016)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Der soll ein Sportfahrwerk vom Werk aus haben....nur viel zu hoch...hatte mich im Touran Forum schlau gemacht und da wurden mir diese Federn empfohlen , da diese vom Komfort Top sein sollen



Wenn der schon 10-15mm tiefer ist, dann wird das noch gerade so klappen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Interessant... warst du eigentlich schon immer so ein Dummbabbler? Was du hier vom Stapel lässt geht auf keine Kuhhaut.


Aha, was ist daran dummes babbeln?


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2016)

Morgen geht es zur Asia Arena in Oschersleben? Noch jemand da von hier?


----------



## Riverna (23. September 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn der schon 10-15mm tiefer ist, dann wird das noch gerade so klappen.



Wobei sich Federn mit Seriendämpfern (egal ob Sportfahrwerk am Werk oder nicht) sich immer bescheiden fahren lässt. Genau so wie normale Sportfahrwerke in der Regel kaum eine Chance gegen ein gutes Gewinde haben. Meine "Sportfahrwerke" fuhren sich allesamt wie der letzte Dreck.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. September 2016)

Vielleicht mal nen Bilstein kaufen und kein el Cheapo.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wobei sich Federn mit Seriendämpfern (egal ob Sportfahrwerk am Werk oder nicht) sich immer bescheiden fahren lässt.



Ja, natürlich ist das nur ein Kompromiss. Bis ~30mm tieferlegung vertragen die OEM Dämpfer aber immer noch recht gut und es fährt sich nicht deutlich schlechter als OEM. Alles was über 40mm tieferlegung geht, kann man absolut vergessen.
Hatte bei meinem 1er ja auch Federn und bin nun beim 3er auf ein härteverstellbares Gewinde umgestiegen und nicht auf Federn, der Unterschied ist schon enorm.
Vorallem die Kombination Dämpfer/Feder passt bei Tieferlegungsfedern quasi nie, die Achsen neigen dann immer zum unterdämpfen bzw. verhärten.


----------



## Zeiss (23. September 2016)

Ich sage mal so, manche Kombinationen arbeiten sehr gut und andere bescheiden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. September 2016)

Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen Eibach Sportline Federn 50/40 mm VW Touran (1T1, 1T2, 1T3) ab 1101 kg VA-Last | eBay

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. September 2016)

Seat Ateca: Abgas-Probleme beim 2.0 TDI mit Frontantrieb
*
Neuer Diesel-Stress im VW-Konzern, dieses Mal mit dem neuen Motor: Der Seat Ateca 2.0 TDI mit Frontantrieb schafft seine Abgasnorm nicht. Ein Update kommt Mitte 2017.



*Da will man ein neues Auto auf den Markt bringen und dann schaut keiner auf die Abgase? Oh Mann ey ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. September 2016)

Tja, sag ich immer wieder... Allrad kaufen! 

Hoffentlich werden die nachträglich alle auf Allrad umgebaut. 

...heute auf dem Rückweg vom Ring neuen persönlichen Topspeed Rekord vom A3 mit 241 km/h Tacho gefahren, mit perfektem Windschatten von einem S204 Mopf. Da geht noch was.  Leider kam dann Verkehr. 
Der Turbo sieht nach den 600km Dauervollgas wieder aus wie neu. Das ganze rostbraune auf dem Abgasgehäuse ist weggebrannt.


----------



## dsdenni (24. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja, sag ich immer wieder... Allrad kaufen! [emoji14]
> 
> Hoffentlich werden die nachträglich alle auf Allrad umgebaut.


Was genau hat das jetzt mit deren Abgasen zu tun?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Was genau hat das jetzt mit deren Abgasen zu tun?


Der mit Allrad schafft seine Abgase.  Lies dir den Link durch.


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2016)

Und warum? Genau, weil er mehr Energie verschwendet und man deswegen schon in der Planung auf AdBlue statt Speicherkat gesetzt hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. September 2016)

Allrad -> bessere Technik verbaut -> schafft Abgasnorm -> besser.  Tja, ist nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen.  Beim Allrad bekommt man halt viel mehr für sein Geld. Allradfahrzeuge sprühen wohlig duftende Blumen aus dem Auspuff, so sauber ist das Abgas!


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. September 2016)

TBF, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier im Thread, halte ich deine technischen Aussagen meist für kompetent.

Der konstruierte Zusammenhang war aber jetzt völliger Quatsch.

Mein A6 3.0 TDI hat Allrad. Ist zwar in Deutschland nicht auf der Rückrufliste, in Amerika aber sehr wohl.
Der hat eindeutig auch die Schummelsoftware drin. Aber irgendeine Lobby in Deutschland verhindert den Rückruf.
Schließlich gibt´s den Motor auch im Phaeton, Touareg, Porsche ..... und diese Klientel will man nicht verärgern.
Hoffentlich geht dieser Schuss nach hinten los.


----------



## Zeiss (24. September 2016)

Der Phäton ist aber sowas von egal auf dem Markt, da juckt es niemanden.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2016)

Wenn die Liste hier korrekt ist sind das ein paar mehr Fahrzeuge 

List of Volkswagen Group diesel engines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der Phäton ist aber sowas von egal auf dem Markt, da juckt es niemanden.


Der wurde ja auch nur gebaut, damit Piëch in einem VW und nicht in einem A8 vorfahren konnte. 


Uwe64LE schrieb:


> TBF, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier im Thread, halte ich deine technischen Aussagen meist für kompetent.
> 
> Der konstruierte Zusammenhang war aber jetzt völliger Quatsch.


Die Aussage war auf diesen Link bezogen. 


MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Seat Ateca: Abgas-Probleme beim 2.0 TDI mit Frontantrieb
> *
> Neuer Diesel-Stress im VW-Konzern, dieses Mal mit dem neuen  Motor: Der Seat Ateca 2.0 TDI mit Frontantrieb schafft seine Abgasnorm  nicht. Ein Update kommt Mitte 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeiss (25. September 2016)

ADAC hat Winterreifen getestet... klick mich


----------



## Kusanar (26. September 2016)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo die Handbremse vom 5er Golf Kombi greift? Auf die hinteren Scheiben, oder? Mein Auto hat sich am Wochenende nach dem Abstellen am Hang selbstständig gemacht... trotz angezogener Handbremse  Hab so die dumpfe Vermutung dass die Selbstnachstellung der Handbremse nach der Berg- und Talfahrt nicht mehr richtig funzt.

Auf jedenfall hab ich schon mal die Konsequenz daraus gezogen, dass ich auch immer zusätzlich den Gang einlegen werde. Egal wie steil oder flach der Parkplatz ist.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2016)

Und Reifen Richtung Bordstein einschlagen, lernt man doch so, oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. September 2016)

Man lässt doch eh immer den Gang drin, wozu extra rausnehmen?


----------



## Kusanar (26. September 2016)

Bordsteinkante gibt's hier nicht, hätte also nichts gebracht. Außer dass mein Auto dann in den Graben gerollt wäre... Und wie gesagt, in Zukunft werde ich darauf achten dass der Gang drin ist. Das hatte ich diesmal vergessen, mache ich normalerweise auch immer.


----------



## keinnick (26. September 2016)

Du solltest das trotzdem von der Werkstatt mal überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2016)

Zur Not einen Backstein mitführen und im Bedarfsfalle unterlegen.


----------



## Captn (26. September 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Und Reifen Richtung Bordstein einschlagen, lernt man doch so, oder?


Mir hat man immer gesagt, dass man das nicht macht, weil die Stoßdämpfer dann auf Zug stehen.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2016)

Keine Ahnung, aber immer noch besser, als ein Auto, dass wegrollt, oder?


----------



## Kusanar (26. September 2016)

Da wo mein Auto steht ist es eigentlich so flach, dass man nie im Leben auf die Idee kommen könnte, was unterzulegen. Aber anscheinend immer noch steil genug, um ein Auto mit defekter Handbremse ins Rollen zu bekommen... Bin mal gespannt was mein Kumpel in der Werkstätte dazu sagt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2016)

Beim DSK Trackday aufer Nordschleife hatten wir auch schon zurückrollende Autos.  Gruppe 1 parkt immer auf der Döttinger Höhe, die ja auch nen bischen Gefälle hat. Bremse heiß, Handbremse angezogen, Bremse greift. Dann wird die Bremse wieder kalt und die Kisten fangen an sich langsam zu bewegen. Ich habs jetzt schon 3 Mal miterlebt. Der eine Focus RS ist sogar trotz Gang drin+Handbremse gerollt.  Zum Glück gibts neben der Strecke genug Steine.



Captn schrieb:


> Mir hat man immer gesagt, dass man das nicht macht, weil die Stoßdämpfer dann auf Zug stehen.


Aber nur, wenn die 2. Mondphase nach dem 3. Montag im laufenden Produktzyklus von Mc Donalds angebrochen ist.  Wenn du nicht grade dein Auto auf einem Zug parkst, dann ist da rein gar kein Zug in der Nähe des Stoßdämpfers. Zugbelastung kommt nur in dem Moment auf einen Stoßdämpfer, wenn das Rad ausfedert. Und selbst wenn der im komplett ausgefederten Zustand z.B. auf einer Hebebühne die ganze Zeit auf Zug belastet wird, ist dem das herzlich egal. Bei einem ausgebauten Fahrwerk kann der Dämpfer über Jahre auf Zug belastet sein.

Da hat dich wohl jemand auf den Arm genommen.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim DSK Trackday aufer Nordschleife hatten wir auch schon zurückrollende Autos.  Gruppe 1 parkt immer auf der Döttinger Höhe, die ja auch nen bischen Gefälle hat. Bremse heiß, Handbremse angezogen, Bremse greift.




Die parken mit heißer Bremse? Sicher nicht. Da ist doch bestimmt keiner so idiotisch, die Bremse nicht vorher kalt zu fahren.


----------



## Riverna (26. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Man lässt doch eh immer den Gang drin, wozu extra rausnehmen?



Eine hervorrangende Idee, dann hast du bei einem Unfall nicht nur eine defekte Stoßstange sondern im blöden Fall auch noch ein defektes Getriebe. Ich würde *niemals* einen Gang drin lassen.


----------



## norse (26. September 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Zur Not einen Backstein mitführen und im Bedarfsfalle unterlegen.


das ist die beste Methode! der Backstein kann dazu noch variabel als denk Anstoß für manche nette Verkehrsteilnehmer dienen


----------



## Zeiss (26. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eine hervorrangende Idee, dann hast du bei einem Unfall nicht nur eine defekte Stoßstange sondern im blöden Fall auch noch ein defektes Getriebe. Ich würde *niemals* einen Gang drin lassen.



Beim Automatik hast Du ja das Problem immer. Wenn Dich da einer andotzt, ist mindestens der Kranz kaputt.


----------



## Riverna (26. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Beim Automatik hast Du ja das Problem immer. Wenn Dich da einer andotzt, ist mindestens der Kranz kaputt.



Du kannst bei Automatik auf Neutral schalten und die Handbremse ziehen. Wäre ansich sogar besser für die Handbremse, da sie sonst irgendwann nicht mehr geht (haben unsere Kunden mit Automatik oft als Problem). Aber ich muss zugeben dass ich bei Automatik auch immer auf die Parkstellung schalte.


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eine hervorrangende Idee, dann hast du bei einem Unfall nicht nur eine defekte Stoßstange sondern im blöden Fall auch noch ein defektes Getriebe. Ich würde *niemals* einen Gang drin lassen.


Bezahlt dann doch die Versicherung, von daher egal.


----------



## Riverna (26. September 2016)

Viel Spaß beim Durchboxen... 
Dir muss erstmal ein Gutachter bestätigen das es durch den Unfall kommt. Und wenn der Unfallverursacher abhaut, machst du ein dummes Gesicht. So egal ist das ganze also nicht.


----------



## Captn (26. September 2016)

Also wäre es besser beim Automatik auf N zu stellen und die Handbremse anzuziehen?


----------



## Zeiss (26. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du kannst bei Automatik auf Neutral schalten und  die Handbremse ziehen. Wäre ansich sogar besser für die Handbremse, da  sie sonst irgendwann nicht mehr geht (haben unsere Kunden mit Automatik  oft als Problem). Aber ich muss zugeben dass ich bei Automatik auch  immer auf die Parkstellung schalte.



Nein, kann ich nicht, Zündung aus => P. Den "im Fall eines Unfalls" Fall halte ich etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Die Sache mit der Handbremse ist rein Gewöhnung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die parken mit heißer Bremse? Sicher nicht. Da ist doch bestimmt keiner so idiotisch, die Bremse nicht vorher kalt zu fahren.


Das geht leider nicht. Man kann nur die Runde vorher langsam ausrollen lassen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Eine hervorrangende Idee, dann hast du bei einem  Unfall nicht nur eine defekte Stoßstange sondern im blöden Fall auch  noch ein defektes Getriebe. Ich würde *niemals* einen Gang drin lassen.


Was?   Hast du dich schonmal mit nem Auto gedreht oder Vollgas durch Schlaglöcher? Das bringt bestimmt 500 mal mehr Drehmoment auf das Getriebe und es passiert rein gar nichts. Es muss ja nichts weiter gemacht werden außer den Motor gegen sein Schleppmoment zu drehen. Wieviel Schleppmoment hat so ein riesen V12 bei Standdrehzahl? 60nm? Normale 4 Zylinder haben in etwa 20-25nm Schleppmoment bei Standdrehzahl.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Beim Automatik hast Du ja das Problem immer. Wenn  Dich da einer andotzt, ist mindestens der Kranz kaputt.


Automatikgetriebe müssen laut EU Vorschrift das Einlegen der P Stufe bis zu 50km/h aushalten. Und ja, wenn man ein Allradfahrzeug hat stehen ab etwa 20 km/h alle 4 Räder ohne das etwas auseinander bricht. Zu oft sollte man das aber nicht machen. Ich habs schon ein paar mal gesehen, wo das getestet wurde, Audi hatte deswegen auch mal eine Rückrufaktion.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du kannst bei Automatik auf Neutral schalten und die Handbremse ziehen. Wäre ansich sogar besser für die Handbremse, da sie sonst irgendwann nicht mehr geht (haben unsere Kunden mit Automatik oft als Problem). Aber ich muss zugeben dass ich bei Automatik auch immer auf die Parkstellung schalte.



Bei den Automaten/DKGs mit "Shift by wire" oder wie man das nennt, legt das Getriebe automatisch "P" ein. Das Auto in "N" abstellen geht da nicht mehr.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Automatikgetriebe müssen laut EU Vorschrift das Einlegen der P Stufe bis zu 50km/h aushalten. Und ja, wenn man ein Allradfahrzeug hat stehen ab etwa 20 km/h alle 4 Räder ohne das etwas auseinander bricht. Zu oft sollte man das aber nicht machen. Ich habs schon ein paar mal gesehen, wo das getestet wurde, Audi hatte deswegen auch mal eine Rückrufaktion.



Beim S205 passiert mir das recht oft, dass er P einlegt wenn er noch rollt. Klingt nicht gesund. Aber egal, die Karre sind wir zum Glück bald los (1,5Jahre eher als gedacht)  . Nachfolger wird nun ziemlich sicher ein A6 Avant werden. Der wird hoffentlich in allen Belangen besser sein. Bis vielleicht auf den Motor, das war das einzig Gute am 250er.
Die neue E Klasse ist der gleiche Mist wie die C Klasse, nur halt größer


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2016)

Ich kann ganz normal auch bei N den Motor ausmachen und sogar wieder starten. Geht beim Lexus und beim Hyundai. Bei neueren Automatik Getrieben habe ich es jedoch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und wenn der Unfallverursacher abhaut, machst du ein dummes Gesicht.



Vollkasko?


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, kann ich nicht, Zündung aus => P. Den "im Fall eines Unfalls" Fall halte ich etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Die Sache mit der Handbremse ist rein Gewöhnung.






Riverna schrieb:


> Ich kann ganz normal auch bei N den Motor ausmachen und sogar wieder starten. Geht beim Lexus und beim Hyundai. Bei neueren Automatik Getrieben habe ich es jedoch noch nicht probiert.



Ich kann zwar den Motor aus machen, aber nicht das Lenkrad abschließen. Für letzteres wird P verlangt.
-> "Alte" Automatik in neuem Auto


----------



## Captn (27. September 2016)

Ich hab gerade spaßenshalber mal reingeguckt. Bei meinem Auto steht im Handbuch sogar, dass man P oder N wählen kann und halt die Handbremse anziehen soll zum Parken. Letzteres wäre für mich wohl besser, da ich sogar auf Teilkasko verzichte. Wenn mir da wirklich mal einer rauffahren sollte, hätte ich nämlich besonders viel Freude im Falle eines Defekts .


----------



## Kusanar (27. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim DSK Trackday aufer Nordschleife hatten wir auch schon zurückrollende Autos.  Gruppe 1 parkt immer auf der Döttinger Höhe, die ja auch nen bischen Gefälle hat. Bremse heiß, Handbremse angezogen, Bremse greift. Dann wird die Bremse wieder kalt und die Kisten fangen an sich langsam zu bewegen. Ich habs jetzt schon 3 Mal miterlebt. Der eine Focus RS ist sogar trotz Gang drin+Handbremse gerollt.  Zum Glück gibts neben der Strecke genug Steine.



Könnte sein dass das passiert ist, wobei ich eigentlich noch genug Auslauf gehabt hätte, damit die Bremsen wieder abkühlen. Oder die Bremse hinten hat sowieso ein Rad ab... ich hab das Gefühl, die schleift ein wenig. Auf jedenfall höre ich hin und wieder mal ein Quietschen von hinten, sobald ich leicht bremse ist das Quietschen kurzzeitig wieder weg. Mir kommt auch vor dass die Bremse nicht mehr so gut greift wie vor dem Wochenende. Werd das die Woche mal anschauen lassen, dann weiß ich hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Supie, heute morgen aufem Weg zur Arbeit geblitzt worden :0( Das wird teuer. 

Vor zwei Monaten bin ich auch noch gelasert worden. 3 Monate Fahrverbot. Wobei sich da mal wieder gezeigt hat, dass sich ne Rechtsschutzversicherung echt lohnt.


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2016)

Bei 3 Monaten Fahrverbot musst Du aber deutlich zu schnell gewesen sein. Dein Fahrverbot hast Du offenbar ja noch nicht einmal angetreten und wurdest nun schon wieder in der Kategorie "teuer" geblitzt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2016)

Also Seabound, ne Blitzerapp für einmalig 5€ hat man schnell wieder raus, sollte man sich mal gönnen


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei 3 Monaten Fahrverbot musst Du aber deutlich zu schnell gewesen sein. Dein Fahrverbot hast Du offenbar ja noch nicht einmal angetreten und wurdest nun schon wieder in der Kategorie "teuer" geblitzt?



Ich musste das Fahrverbot nicht antreten. Ich hatte den Bescheid gerichtlich angefochten und Recht bekommen. Wurde dann von der Behörde aufgehoben. 

Heute morgen war aber wohl nur 30 zu schnell.


----------



## Mosed (27. September 2016)

Es gibt eine ganz simple Möglichkeit nicht geblitzt zu werden: Haltet euch einfach an die Tempolimits. Zumindest näherungsweise. Bei 5-10 km/h drüber nach Tacho passiert ja nichts. Ganz einfach, kostet nichts und hat man immer "dabei". 

Am besten sind sowieso die Leute, die alle Blitzer als Abzocke bezeichnen. Hallo? Da stand ein Tempolimit - wenn du zu schnell bist und dann geblitzt wirst ist das keine Abzocke, sondern eigene Dummheit, die zu Recht bestraft wird. 
Demnach ist es auch Abzocke, wenn man im Parkverbot parkt und einen Strafzettel dafür bekommt. Oder wenn man ohne gültigen Fahrschein Bahn fährt und Strafe zahlen muss.
In seltenen Fällen sind Blitzer tatsächlich mal mehr als dämlich. Ich wurde mal um 3 Uhr nachts auf der leeren Autobahn geblitzt, weil eine Verkehrsregelanlage aus den vorher 120 sogar noch ein 100 km/h machen musste und ich das Tempo durch die Motorbremse langsam abbauen wollte (die Autobahn war komplett leer und es war Nachts...), aber leider stand ein Blitzer gefühlt 50 Meter hinter der Anlage. Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kam kein Brief. Wurde wohl verworfen. Sonst wäre es halt Pech gewesen. Ich habe die 100 ja gesehen...


Aber wer denkt, dass Deutsche Raser und Drängler sind sollte mal in Kroatien Auto fahren. Da ist *mindestens* 20 km/h zu schnell außerorts nicht die Außnahme, sondern die Regel. Dabei ist dort ein Blitzerfoto eigentlich teuer (65€ aufwärts), aber scheinbar gibt es nur innerors in seltenen Fällen mal einen Blitzer und keine mobilen. Dazu wird überall überholt und sämtliche Kurven geschnitten. Warum auch das Lenkrad zu viel bewegen - ist doch einfacher im Gegenverkehr durch die Kurve zu fahren. Sogar auf der Autobahn fahren manche in den Kurven auf die linke Spur und nach der Kurve wieder auf die rechte. Verschleißt das Lenkradgetriebe sonst zu schnell? 
Und wenn man als Tourist so nett ist die Tempolimits einigermaßen einzuhalten kleben einem Kroaten (die sonst sehr nette Menschen sind) im Heck.
Man muss aber sagen, dass die Limits dort oft echt total bescheuert sind. Bei jeder etwas engeren Kurve (die man in Deutschland selbst mit 70 entspannt durchfahren würde) steht ein Tempolimit (40-60 km/h) und lächerliche Kurven werden als "scharf" gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Jimiblu (27. September 2016)

Ich bin vor ein paar Monaten auch mal 50 Meter vor dem Ortseingangsschild geblitzt worden, 21 Kmh über den erlaubten 50 (vorher war 70). Hab nen knappen Hunni gelöhnt und einen Punkt.
Keine Ahnung was der mobile Blitzer da zu suchen hatte, die Straße geht 400 Meter geradeaus ohne Zufahrten oder andere Straßen/Kreuzungen, bis das erste Haus kommt...
Natürlich steht 50-70 Meter vor Ortseingang ein 50 Schild, dass ich nicht gesehen hab. Machste nix.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vollkasko?



Hat die jeder? 
Und die Versicherung bezahlt auch bei VK nicht blind alle Schäden. Sehe ich sehr oft...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. September 2016)

Ich muss mal zum Thema Blitzer fragen. Ab wann zählt man als Wiederholungstäter? Wie wird man dann behandelt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zoon (27. September 2016)

War wohl Seabound wieder zu sehr mit Kaffeetrinken im Auto beschäftigt dass er das Tempolimit nicht bemerkte?


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Ich glaub, ich bin Wiederholungstäter. Ich muss jetzt aber erst mal den neuen Bescheid abwarten, um zu sehen, obs da irgendwelche Auswirkungen gibt.



Zoon schrieb:


> War wohl Seabound wieder zu sehr mit Kaffeetrinken im Auto beschäftigt dass er das Tempolimit nicht bemerkte?



Ne, in dem Fall ausnahmsweise nicht. Mit was ich in dem Moment beschäftigt war, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Warscheinlich war ich einfach nur müde. Ein Kaffee hätte da vielleicht geholfen.


----------



## Zoon (27. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eine hervorrangende Idee, dann hast du bei einem Unfall nicht nur eine defekte Stoßstange sondern im blöden Fall auch noch ein defektes Getriebe. Ich würde *niemals* einen Gang drin lassen.



Wenn dein Getriebe so empfindlich ist, dann solltest du auch nur mit Standgas im 1. Gang anfahren weils dir sonst das Getriebe zermalmt. Soviel Sülz Badfrag auch ablässt aber da hat er recht so ein klassisches Schaltgetriebe ist mit das robusteste überhaupt analog der Parkkranz beim Automatikgetriebe, beim parken mit eingelegtem Gang passiert gar nichts selbst wenn dich einer beim Einparken anstuppst drehts bestenfalls die Kurbelwelle ein bis 2 Umdrehungen (ist auch gar nicht mal so schlecht dann wird der Aufprall quasi abgefedert während bei angezogener Feststellbremse das Auto wie ein festes Hinderniss ist quasi wie ein Fels- guck mal bei Reiseführern in Paris, nur maximal mit eingelegtem Gang aber ohne Handremse parken damit bei deren Touche Parken alles ein wenig abfedert ). 

Höchstens du parkst mit eingelegtem Gang und dir knallt ein LKW ungebremst mit 90 Kmh drauf aber da kann dir das Getriebe egal sein da die Karre eh klump ist  

Brauchst nur ein paar Kavalierstarts machen eher geben die Reifen, die Antriebswellengelenke oder die Kupplung auf bevor sich beim Getriebe was bemerkbar macht.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ne, in dem Fall ausnahmsweise nicht. Mit was ich in dem Moment beschäftigt war, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Warscheinlich war ich einfach nur müde. Ein Kaffee hätte da vielleicht geholfen.


Deine Aussagen passen immer so schön zusammen.
Sagst bist eher der zurückhaltende Fahrer und wirst dann gelasert mit 3 Monaten Fahrverbot.
Das wird natürlich angefochten und du gewinnst auch.
Dann gleich wieder mit 30 zuviel geblitzt, weil du wahrscheinlich zu müde warst.
Warum fährt man zu schnell, wenn man müde ist?
Btw, für 3 Monate Lappen weg, musst du mehr als 70km/h ausserorts oder mehr als 60km/h innerorts zu schnell gewesen sein.
Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn der ganze Quatsch den du hier schreibst stimmt, dann geb lieber den Lappen ab.
So bist du einfach nur ne Gefährdung für alle.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Da der Laser nicht richtig befestigt war, lässt sich nicht abschließend feststellen, ob ich wirklich zu schnell war, oder ob es sich um nen Messfehler handelte. Insofern habe ich mir nix vorzuwerfen., da ich von Messfehler ausgehen muss. Das heute morgen war 110 bei 80. Abzüglich der Toleranz würde ich das nicht als Rasen bezeichnen.


----------



## Zeiss (27. September 2016)

Für mich sage ich immer "außerorts +20 ist noch ok"...


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Jo, seh ich auch so.


----------



## Zeiss (27. September 2016)

30 > 20...


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Tacho geht vor + Toleranz, dass passt mit den 20 schon;0)


----------



## Mosed (27. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eine hervorrangende Idee, dann hast du bei einem Unfall nicht nur eine defekte Stoßstange sondern im blöden Fall auch noch ein defektes Getriebe. Ich würde *niemals* einen Gang drin lassen.



Durch was soll dabei das Getriebe einen Schaden bekommen? Ob das Getriebe ein bißchen bei einem Parkrempler gedreht wird ist wohl mehr als egal. Im Schubbetrieb wird das Getriebe auch von der "Räderseite" gedreht.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Vielleicht sind japonische Getriebe einfach mega-empfindlich.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. September 2016)

Das letzte verunfallte parkende Auto, dass ich gesehen hab war ein E93 mit herausgerissener Hinterachse (links ca. 5cm weiter vorne, Radhaus lag auf der angebrochenen Felge), das sah schon ziemlich krum aus.
Bei so einem Schaden ist das Getriebe eigentlich auch schon egal, bringt er halt 500€ weniger in der Restwertbörse.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. September 2016)

Bei uns war da auch letztens was. 3 besoffene Russen (irgendwie ironisch) sind in ihrem "dicken" A3 um die Kurve geheizt. Natürlich im Dorf. Erlaubt waren/sind 50.
Dazu kommt das da sogar eine Ampel steht die wahrscheinlich auf Rot stand, sonst wäre der Gegenverkehr nicht durchgefahren (ist einspurig wegen ner Baustelle.)
Dann kam es wie es kommen sollte: Die sind um die Kurve, haben den Gegenverkehr geschnitten und haben dann 3 Parkende Autos komplett zerstört. Hab leider kein Bild gemacht, aber die Dinger sahen aus als hätte man sie mit 100 gegen die Wand gefahren.
Den Russen geht es btw. Gut. Kenn sie ja Persönlich


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Ehemaliger Arbeitskollege von mir hat im Suff auch stück 5 parkende Autos platt gemacht. War ein kleines Gäßchen und er hat quasi alle links parkenden Autos zerstört. Man sah das aus. Wie ein Schlachtfeld. Ungelogen. War natürlich auch noch Inklusive Unfallflucht und so. Der hat dann seeeeehr lange keinen Führerschein mehr gehabt. Die Versicherung hat wegen dem Suff natürlich auch alles was sie gezahlt haben, von ihm zurückgefordert. 

Sufffahrten sollte man einfach unterlassen


----------



## keinnick (27. September 2016)

Ich möchte Dir eigentlich eher selten zustimmen.  Beim letzten Satz hast Du aber absolut Recht.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Na, ich glaube, dem würde jeder zustimmen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Besoffen Auto fahren ist ja schon schlimm, besoffen Motorrad kommt schon fast nem Selbstmord gleich.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Wenn man sich nur selbst umbringt, gehts ja noch.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Stimmt auch wieder.
Einfach nicht fahren wenn man Alkohol getrunken hat und fertig.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Durch was soll dabei das Getriebe einen Schaden bekommen? Ob das Getriebe ein bißchen bei einem Parkrempler gedreht wird ist wohl mehr als egal. Im Schubbetrieb wird das Getriebe auch von der "Räderseite" gedreht.



Hast du im Schubbetrieb den Rückwärtsgang drin. Wenn du bei einem Automatikfahrzeug die P Stellung drin hast und dir fährt hinter einer drauf, ist das was anderes als wenn du in irgend einem Gang beschleunigt. Selbstverständlich gilt das für Schaltgetriebe auch wenn sie von hinten angestubst werden und du den Rallye Gang drin hast.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Also ich hab beim parken immer den ersten Gang drin.


----------



## Captn (27. September 2016)

Dann würde es ja nur Probleme geben, wenn dir vorne einer rauffährt. So die Theorie, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. ^^


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich hab beim parken immer den ersten Gang drin.



Rückwärtsgang oder erster Gang. Immer.


----------



## Falk (27. September 2016)

Ich kann beim DSG den Schlüssel nicht abziehen, wenn es nicht auf P steht. Da stellt sich die Frage irgendwie nicht. Hatte dann im Winter mal das Problem, dass der Schnee ungleichmäßig geschmolzen ist, dann war der ganze Strang "verspannt" und der kleine P-"Nippel" ließ sich nicht lösen. Musste dann ein wenig schieben, bis es sich wieder bewegen ließ. Hatte mich schon informiert, wie man P löst wenn es klemmt...


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Ist bei Jeep mit der Automatik schon immer so. Schlüssel geht nur in P ausem Schloss.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Bei den Amis ist sowas normal und jetzt auch in Europa.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hast du im Schubbetrieb den Rückwärtsgang drin. Wenn du bei einem Automatikfahrzeug die P Stellung drin hast und dir fährt hinter einer drauf, ist das was anderes als wenn du in irgend einem Gang beschleunigt. Selbstverständlich gilt das für Schaltgetriebe auch wenn sie von hinten angestubst werden und du den Rallye Gang drin hast.


Der Rückwärtsgang ist in etlichen Getrieben der stabilste Gang, da er oft grade verzahnt ist.  Schräg verzahnte Rückwärtsgänge gibts ja nicht so viel.(ausgenommen Daimler )



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim S205 passiert mir das recht oft, dass er P einlegt wenn er noch  rollt. Klingt nicht gesund.


Ich hab beim Tür aufmachen auch schon ein paar mal die A-Säule kräftig geküsst.


----------



## dsdenni (27. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Rückwärtsgang ist in etlichen Getrieben der stabilste Gang, da er oft grade verzahnt ist.  Schräg verzahnte Rückwärtsgänge gibts ja nicht so viel.(ausgenommen Daimler )
> 
> 
> Ich hab beim Tür aufmachen auch schon ein paar mal die A-Säule kräftig geküsst.


Ich dachte eher das es der schwächste Gang ist 

Ein unsynchroner Rückwärtsgang ist jedenfalls *******..


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2016)

Grade verzahnte Getriebe können deutlich mehr Drehmoment vertragen, da auf die Zahnflanken beim Eingriff die Kraft auf eine "Linie" wirkt. Bei einem schräg verzahnten Zahnrad wirkt die ganze Kraft nur auf eine winzige Kreisfläche.

Grade verzahnt macht halt minimal Geräusche, sonst würde es immer verwendet werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2016)

Oder halt eine Pfeilverzahnung. Hält sehr viel aus und erzeugt ebenfalls keine Axialkräfte.


----------



## Mosed (27. September 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hast du im Schubbetrieb den Rückwärtsgang drin. Wenn du bei einem Automatikfahrzeug die P Stellung drin hast und dir fährt hinter einer drauf, ist das was anderes als wenn du in irgend einem Gang beschleunigt. Selbstverständlich gilt das für Schaltgetriebe auch wenn sie von hinten angestubst werden und du den Rallye Gang drin hast.



Warum sollte ich den Rückwärtsgang drin haben?
Wenn ich mal einen Schalter fahre lege ich beim Parken den 1. Gang ein. Den Rückwärtsgang einzulegen ist doch "viel" zu umständlich (mehr Aufwand als 1. Gang, da man ja je nach Hersteller nach unten drücken, nach oben ziehen oder sonstwas machen muss) und ein Risiko falls ein anderer Fahrer losfahren will und denkt, es wäre der 1. Gang drin.

Bei mir ist immer die P-Stellung drin. Ich ziehe aber auch erst die Handbremse bevor ich von der Bremse gehe, damit das Fahrzeug primär von der Handbremse gehalten wird und nicht vom Getriebe.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade verzahnte Getriebe können deutlich mehr Drehmoment vertragen


Halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2016)

Du kannst so oft die Gänge einlegen wie du willst, bei einem Unfall ist es trotzdem schädlich fürs Getriebe. Aber es sei dir überlassen wie du es machst...


----------



## Mosed (27. September 2016)

Dann zeige doch mal ein paar entsprechende Berichte. Behaupten kann man viel. In jeder Fahrschule lernt man mit eingelegtem Gang zu parken und niemand (außer dir) hat bisher behauptet, dass das Getriebe dabei einen Schaden erleiden kann.

Dann müsste aber auch bei jedem anderen Unfall das Getriebe beschädigt werden, da dann auch ein Gang eingelegt ist. Also am besten nie einen Gang einlegen. 
Und alle Pariser Autos müssten einen Getriebeschaden haben.


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Ich lasse das Auto beim Parken immer in das Getriebe "sinken". 

Erst dann zieh ich die Handbremse an.


----------



## Riverna (27. September 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Dann zeige doch mal ein paar entsprechende Berichte. Behaupten kann man viel.



Ok einen Moment, ich werde mal eben meinen ehemaligen Werkstatt Meister, Handwerkskammer Lehrer und Berufschullehrer dazu animieren hier sich zu registieren und einen detalierten Posting zu verfassen. 
Wenn du bei Google danach suchst, wirst du sicherlich fündig werden (wenn dich das Thema so interessiert). Ich gebe es so weiter wie es mir gelernt wurde, in meiner Fahrschule wurde übrigends nie gesagt das man im Gang parken soll...

Ausserdem zeig mir doch mal wo ich geschrieben habe das ein Defekt passiert, hab lediglich (mehrfach) gesagt das es Defekt gehen kann und es nicht gut für das Getriebe ist. Von das es einen Schaden nehmen muss, war nie die Rede. Du solltest schon richtig lesen wenn du hier versuchst etwas anzuprangern. Aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch wenig Lust da drüber zu diskutieren... ich habe es so gelernt, wenn du anderer Meinung bist ist das dein gutes Recht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht.


Ehm das ist simple Physik.  Was meist du wohl warum alle Getriebe mit extremen Belastungen grade verzahnt sind?

Kannst ja auch gerne mal eine Mail an Getrag schreiben.


----------



## Mosed (27. September 2016)

Bei Google findet man ja eben nichts, außer ein paar entsprechende Fragen. Oder nur Aussagen "es kann nicht Schaden" von irgendwelchen Forenteilnehmern.

Was genau soll denn daran schädlich sein? Du schreibst ständig nur, dass es schädlich für das Getriebe ist und zu einem Schaden führen kann. Wo ist eine technische Erklärung oder ein Link zu einem Gutachten etc? Wenn es so wäre müsste es viele Autos mit Schäden geben, denn wenn es einen Schaden geben kann muss es rein statistisch auch entsprechende Schäden geben. Und da geschätzt 99% aller Autofahrer mit eingelegtem Gang parken...
Das Getriebe wird etwas gedreht - und jetzt? Wo ist der Unterschied, ob es durch Rollen im Schubbetrieb gedreht wird oder durch einen Parkrempler? Wir reden hier ja nicht davon, dass jemand mit 30 km/h ins parkende Auto ballert - dass dann durch die Kraftübertragung ungünstige Kräfte auf die Zahnräder wirken mag sein, aber dann KANN auch im Leerlauf ein Schaden im Bereich der Abtriebswelle entstehen. 

Das Getriebe kann auch beim normalen Fahren einen Schaden  bekommen. Wenn man danach geht sollte man sein Auto gar nicht benutzen -  ach, nein - dann kann es ja auch Standschäden geben.


Edit: die meisten ziehen ja zusätzlich noch die Handbremse an - dann wird das Getriebe höchstens beim Fronttriebler gedreht bei einem Parkrempler?!


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2016)

Du kannst jedes Getriebe so oder so auslegen. Pro Masse ist das gerade verzahnte aber stabiler. Schrägverzahnung beim Auto ist vor allem eine Frage der Geräuschkulisse, dafür nimmt man halt ein paar Kilo mehr in Kauf.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm das ist simple Physik.  Was meist du wohl warum alle Getriebe mit extremen Belastungen grade verzahnt sind?
> 
> Kannst ja auch gerne mal eine Mail an Getrag schreiben.


Dann erklär mal, wie ein Zahnrad mit weniger Fläche mehr Drehmoment übertragen soll.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich den Rückwärtsgang drin haben?
> Wenn ich mal einen Schalter fahre lege ich beim Parken den 1. Gang ein. Den Rückwärtsgang einzulegen ist doch "viel" zu umständlich (mehr Aufwand als 1. Gang, da man ja je nach Hersteller nach unten drücken, nach oben ziehen oder sonstwas machen muss) und ein Risiko falls ein anderer Fahrer losfahren will und denkt, es wäre der 1. Gang drin.
> 
> Bei mir ist immer die P-Stellung drin. Ich ziehe aber auch erst die Handbremse bevor ich von der Bremse gehe, damit das Fahrzeug primär von der Handbremse gehalten wird und nicht vom Getriebe.



Ich habe es so in Erinnerung, je nachdem wie das Auto am Gefälle geparkt wird (also Schnauze Bergab oder Berghoch) jeweils den entsprechend "gegenwirkenden" Gang einzulegen. 
Also wenn du am Gefälle stehst mit Schnauze nach oben --> Rückwärtsgang rein. 
Stehst du am Gefälle mit Schnauze nach unten --> 1. Gang. 

Oder genau andersrum, weiß nicht mehr genau  
Da ich im Flachland wohne, brauch ich dieses Wissen leider selten und kann es auch durcheinander gebracht haben


----------



## Verminaard (27. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal, wie ein Zahnrad mit weniger Fläche mehr Drehmoment übertragen soll.



Na schau. Wenn weniger flaeche dann schneller ergo mehr Drehmoment!
Verstanden?

Aber wer kann sowas schon verstehen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal, wie ein Zahnrad mit weniger Fläche mehr Drehmoment übertragen soll.


Wie ich bereits erklärt habe.
Beim grade verzahnten Zahnrad greifen die Zähne immer auf einer länglichen Fläche ein, die ein etwa wie eine Linie aussieht. Außerdem erzeugt ein gradverzahntes Zahnrad keine Axialkräfte.

Beim schräg verzahnten Zahnrad greifen die Zähne nur auf einer sehr kleinen kreisförmigen Fläche ein, die wärend der Rotation des Zahnrades über die Fläche wandert.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2016)

Ach lass mal gut sein.


----------



## dsdenni (27. September 2016)

Deshalb machen die Getriebe beim Rückswärtsfahren so jaulgeräusche? Also aufgrund der Verzahnung?


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2016)

Oder wegen der Katze, die du dabei platt gefahren hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Deshalb machen die Getriebe beim Rückswärtsfahren so jaulgeräusche? Also aufgrund der Verzahnung?


Jup, das ist der kleine aber feine Nachteil von gradverzahnten Zahnrädern.  Technisch ist das absolut unbedenklich, Rennfahrzeuge machen das in jedem Gang.

Die Zähne greifen ja immer nacheinander ein und nicht fließend. Jedes aufeinanderkommen der nächsten beiden Zähne macht ein kleines Geräusch. Passiert das schnell hintereinander und mit hoher Kraft, gibt es halt ein bischen Lärm.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits erklärt habe.
> Beim grade verzahnten Zahnrad greifen die Zähne immer auf einer länglichen Fläche ein, die ein etwa wie eine Linie aussieht. Außerdem erzeugt ein gradverzahntes Zahnrad keine Axialkräfte.
> 
> Beim schräg verzahnten Zahnrad greifen die Zähne nur auf einer sehr kleinen kreisförmigen Fläche ein, die wärend der Rotation des Zahnrades über die Fläche wandert.



Richtig 
Bei einer Schrägverzahnung wandert der Punkt mit der höchsten Last immer über die Zahnbreite, von einer Seite zur anderen, deshalb erreicht man mit der Schrägverzahnung nicht so hohe Übertragungsmomente wie mit der Geradeverzahnung.


----------



## dsdenni (27. September 2016)

@ Seabound nee lass mal will die Leiche nicht ausm Radkasten kratzen müssen 

@TheBadFrag:

Achso, OK 

Ich hab zwar kein Rennfahrzeuch aber bei mir jault das sogar im 2. und 4. Gang ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2016)

Auha wenn das Getriebe schon jault, dann würde ich das lieber mal instandsetzen lassen, bevor richtig was kaputt geht. Meistens sind es ja nur die Lager, kaputte Zahnräder sind eher selten. Solange es noch keinen großen  Bruch gegeben hat, ist das auch noch recht günstig.


----------



## dsdenni (28. September 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auha wenn das Getriebe schon jault, dann würde ich das lieber mal instandsetzen lassen, bevor richtig was kaputt geht. Meistens sind es ja nur die Lager, kaputte Zahnräder sind eher selten. Solange es noch keinen großen  Bruch gegeben hat, ist das auch noch recht günstig.


Nee, das ist normal bei dem Wagen. Ich weiß eher ungewöhnlich aber nunja so ist das nunmal^^


----------



## Riverna (28. September 2016)

Da mein Bild in Facebook so gut angekommen ist, wollte ich es euch auch nochmal zeigen.


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2016)

Könnte irgendwie aus The Fast and the Furious sein.  Seid Ihr bei Euch in der Halle jetzt alle auf Subaru umgestiegen?


----------



## Zoon (29. September 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist bei Jeep mit der Automatik schon immer so. Schlüssel geht nur in P ausem Schloss.



War bei Saab schon immer so man konnte den Zündschlüssel nur bei  eingelegtem Rückwärtsgang rausziehen, deswegen musste man hier so viele  ausgenudelte Zündschlössel wechseln weil sich der teutonische Autofahrer  nicht daran gewöhnen konnte und immer versuchte den Schlüssel  rauszuzerren wenn der Rückwärtsgang nicht drin war  




Mosed schrieb:


> ....  und ein Risiko falls ein anderer Fahrer losfahren will und denkt, es wäre der 1. Gang drin.



Story vom Mercedes 190 2.3 und 2.5 16v + den Evo Modellen nach deren  Premiere kamen viele mit leichten Heckschaden in die Werkstatt. Lösung:  bei dem Schaltetriebe bei diesem Modellen war der Rückwärtsgang vorne  links wo beim Standardgetriebe eigtl immer der erste Gang ist, solange  sich die Fahrer nicht deren bewusst waren dachten sie der erste Gang sei  drin und beim Anfahren gings Rückwärts ... batsch auf den Hintermann 




Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also wenn du am Gefälle stehst mit Schnauze nach oben --> Rückwärtsgang rein.
> Stehst du am Gefälle mit Schnauze nach unten --> 1. Gang.



liegt einfach nur daran da im ersten Gang bzw. im Rückwärtsgang die "Bremswirkung" des Motors am höchsten ist, angenommen du parks im 6. Gang und deine Kiste stuppts jemand an könnte die trotzdem den Berg runterrollen.


----------



## Riverna (29. September 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Könnte irgendwie aus The Fast and the Furious sein.  Seid Ihr bei Euch in der Halle jetzt alle auf Subaru umgestiegen?



Nein nur der blaue Subaru (fährt im Alltag einen schwarzen Sauger Impreza) und mein grüner. Der silberne war nur zu Besuch... die anderen haben ihre Kisten alle noch. Aber da die Saison noch läuft, ist es da recht leer.


----------



## s-icon (30. September 2016)

Hier haben doch auch welche den GTI CS bestellt? 
Was fahrt ihr im Winter für Felgen?
Hab nämlich auch grad einen bestellt


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2016)

Modellunabhängig:
2 von 3 Autos hab ich bis jetzt mit zwei gleichen Felgensätzen gefahren.


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2016)

Golf Clubsport soll ja ein gefährliches Auto sein. Bei uns hat vor ein paar Tagen eine Frau ihren Wagen "annähernd" im Fluss versenkt. 

...Auto steht auf Parkplatz -> Gänge im DSG verwechselt -> ein kurzer Gasstoß -> Auto fährt in die falsche Richtung -> Auto fährt durch dichte Büsche eine Böschung runter und landet am/im Fluss. 

Das Bild, wo das Auto am Kran hing, war nicht schön.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2016)

Ich glaube die sollte das Fahren lieber sein lassen.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2016)

@Klutten; Meinst es liegt am Auto? Aber jedes Mal, wenn ich vom 7er in den Zafira wechsle, wird erst mal der Scheibenwischer "getestet"


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2016)

Natürlich liegt das am Auto!!! Schließlich sind doch nur hochprofessionelle und rundstreckentaugliche Fahrer auf deutschlands Straßen unterwegs. Wird hier im Thread zumindest immer betont ...oder irre ich mich? Zumindest sehe ich täglich Leute mit Helm und Handschuhen am Steuer, die ihr Bestes geben.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2016)

Der war gut.


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2016)

Clubsport ist doch nichts um vom Schotterparkplatz in die Brandung zu springen. Das Sportdifferential will doch gefordert werden.


----------



## Seabound (30. September 2016)

In der letzten oder vorletzten SA wurde der Clubsport doch ziemlich zerrissen. Langsam und dazu schlechte Bremse oder so. Vielleicht hatte bei der Dame ja auch einfach die Bremse nicht funktioniert...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. September 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> In der letzten oder vorletzten SA wurde der Clubsport doch ziemlich zerrissen. Langsam und dazu schlechte Bremse oder so.



Soll wohl an den Reifen/Rädern gelegen haben.


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Oktober 2016)

Bei so nem rassigen Auto kann man ja auch schnell mal R rückwärts mit Rallye verwechseln.


----------



## fatlace (1. Oktober 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hier haben doch auch welche den GTI CS bestellt?
> Was fahrt ihr im Winter für Felgen?
> Hab nämlich auch grad einen bestellt



Ja ich, aber darum mach ich mir keine Sorgen, ich glaub ich krieg den dieses Jahr nichtmehr


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal ein paar weitere Bilder zu dem traurigen Auto.

Unfall – Golffahrerin steuert in die Sudaue – NP - Neue Presse

Lustig ist, dass in Zeitung A etwas von Parkplatz stand, Zeitung B aber berichtet, dass die Dame von der Straße abgekommen ist. B klingt bei den Bildern plausibler.


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2016)

Naja, aber nur 3000 € Schaden. Das war ja nix. 

Ich bin gestern an nem Opa (so 70) mit seinem BMW vorbei gekommen, der innen in ner Kurve rückwärts im Graben hing  Wollte der driften oder was?  Wenn du aus der Kurve fliegst, trägts dich ja nach außen, nicht mit dem Heck voran nach innen. Und das ESP sollte den Dreher ja zuverlässig verhindern. Der hat vielleicht dumm gekuckt...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. Oktober 2016)

Also das ist schon leicht ungewöhnlich o.O
Vielleicht wollte er ja mal versuchen die ganze Zeit rückwärts zu fahren


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2016)

Warum?
Zu schnell in die Kurve, Fuss vom Gas, Heck kommt und schon gehts rückwärts in den Graben.
ESP kann nicht alles verhindern.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2016)

Und wie kommt er nach innen?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2016)

Physik.


----------



## Zoon (1. Oktober 2016)

guck dir die ganzen klassischen dreher im Motorsport an, das  Auto landet in der Regel innen in der Kurve.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> guck dir die ganzen klassischen dreher im Motorsport an, das  Auto landet in der Regel innen in der Kurve.


Nö.


----------



## Seabound (1. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Zu schnell in die Kurve, Fuss vom Gas, Heck kommt und schon gehts rückwärts in den Graben.
> ESP kann nicht alles verhindern.



ESP sollte genau DAS verhindern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nö.


Ehm doch  Übersteuern verringert den Kurvenradius -> Auto dreht nach innen ein. Noch nie bei schneller Kurvenfahrt einen Lastwechsel provoziert? Was meinst du wohl warum man Kurven ausschließlich unter Last fährt?



Seabound schrieb:


> ESP sollte genau DAS verhindern.


ESP ist kein Magier. Man kann sich in jedem Auto mit ESP locker drehen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> ESP sollte genau DAS verhindern.



Bei 50 ja und bei 80 nein. (Werte sind willkürlich gewählt)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir hat sich in letzter Zeit auch noch was getan 
Neue LED Corona Brenner (LUX H8 160) eingebaut. 
Bild musste ich abdunkeln, da man die Ringe sonst nicht erkannt hätte, sind in echt noch ein Stückchen heller und bläulicher.
(links günstige LED Brenner, rechts die LUX)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Leistung sowie 100-200 Zeit wurde gemessen. 
Die 100-200 Messungen werde ich vielleicht nochmal durchführen, mit anderen Schaltpunkten. Bei den 4 Messungen im Screenshot hab ich bei 6000, 6200, 6800 und 5500 geschaltet (6200 war von denen am schnellsten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2016)

368 PS ist doch schon ganz gut!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 368 PS ist doch schon ganz gut!



Eher 418ps effektiv und auf 403ps korrigiert  Die Radleistung kannst du bei Prüfstandsläufen/Fahrten  eigentlich vergessen, da auf dem Prüfstand noch das Gewicht der Rolle(n) und Walkarbeit dazu kommt und bei den Fahrten mit Insoric der Luftwiderstand.
die "echte" Verlustleistung im Antrieb liegt bei meinem bei etwa 15-20ps.
Demnächst geht's an eine Custommap, mit deutlich mehr Boost obenraus, Lader langweilen sich unter der normalen Map noch etwas


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2016)

Also die Ringe finde ich viel zu hell...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2016)

Von der Helligkeit ziemlich gleich mit denen aus der F-Serie 

Edit:
Hab ihn heute auch noch 10-15mm runtergedreht und VA/HA von der Höhe noch etwas besser angeglichen (vorher leichte Keilform)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2016)

Echt? Sieht irgendwie sehr viel heller aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2016)

Ja, das kommt schon in etwa hin. Sind die hellsten Brenner für den E92/93.

LUX Angel Eyes - LUX H8 160 - YouTube


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2016)

Okay, dann will ich nichts gesagt habe, im Video sieht es wieder okay aus.

Ich brauche welche für den E66, meine MTec sind nach nicht mal einem Jahr verreckt...


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2016)

Kennt jemand die Dichtungen bzw. Dichtungssätze von Ajusa? Taugen sie was?

Oder lieber Victor Reinz bzw. Elring? Es gieht nicht darum zu sparen, sondern die gute Qualität zu verbauen. Angesichts der Arbeit, die dahinter steckt, sind die 150€ Preisunterschied ein Witz.


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2016)

Hab bei meinem Audi die Kopfdichtung von Ajusa genommen und bisher keine Probleme, aber bei gerade mal 3000 Kilometer heißt das noch gar nichts.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe alles von "ganz ok" bis "nie wieder, Finger weg" gelesen. 

Es stehen drei Hersteller zur Auswahl: Elring, Victor Reinz und Ajusa. Von Elring und Victor Reinz gibt es ein Satz für den Block und eins für Köpfe (ein Satz für beide Köpfe), macht in der Summe 450€. Von Ajusa gibt es einen Vollsatz (köpfe + Block) für 300€. Wobei wie gesagt, wenn da wieder was undicht wird, wird es hässlich. 

Soll man bei den Dichtungen (kein ZKD) sowas wie Dirko-S verwenden oder einfach trocken verbauen?


----------



## Riverna (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube nicht das es Qualitativ einen großen Unterschied macht. Ich klebe alle Dichtungen mit einer hauchdünnen Schicht Dirko ein. Bisher nie Probleme gehabt, gerade ohne Dichtmasse werden Dichtungen bei den Halbmonden der VVD ab und zu undicht.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2016)

Ja, so hätte ich es auch gemacht, eine dünne Schicht Dirko-S drauf und rein damit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2016)

Warum keine Original Dichtungen von BMW? 

Und überall wo keine Dichtmasse hingehört, würde ich auch auf keinen Fall welche hinmachen. Wenn man diese mit Dichtlack besprühten Dichtungen einklebt ist Undichtigkeit vorprogrammiert, weil der Lack dann nicht mehr dichtet.
Bei Sachen mit Öl Zulaufkanälen gehört sowieso kein Flüssigdichtmittel dran, weil das ziemlich geile Motorschäden verursachen kann. Ab Werk war es dicht und kein Dichtmittel dran. Warum sollte es jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr klappen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit dem Audi A2 als Diesel (1.4tdi)?
Möchte mir vielleicht noch ein Pendlerfahrzeug zulegen zur Arbeit hin und zurück (~90km/Tag).
Die Dinger kosten nix im Unterhalt, verbrauchen nix und sollen ja scheinbar unverwüstlich sein, gerade im Bezug auf die Karosserie. Technik soll auch langlebig sein, stimmt das ?
Optik ist so naja, aber einen Tod muss man ja sterben.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2016)

Ein Ex-Azubi von mir hatte den Koffer (glaub war ein 75PS Benziner), er war von dem Auto absolut überzeugt. Nur die Innenraumqualität hat er mal bemängelt.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2016)

Das Ding war halt kompromisslos auf Spritsparer ausgelegt. Inklusive Räder die zu schmal und Sitze die zu hart sind als dass man die Fahrt komfortabel nennen könnte.
Und wichtiger: Afair gibt es grüne Plakette nur per Sonderabnahme.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2016)

Plakette wäre mir egal, der wird eh nie eine Umweltzone sehen.
Auf Komfort lege ich noch nicht so viel wert, bzw es wird wohl ausreichend sein 
Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, das das Auto robust ist, ist ja nur ein "Arbeitsauto".


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Plakette wäre mir egal, der wird eh nie eine Umweltzone sehen.


Solche Gegenden gibt es noch?

Soll ansich der Inbegriff eines robusten Alltagstier sein, so sind aber auch die Preise.


----------



## fctriesel (4. Oktober 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Hier haben doch auch welche den GTI CS bestellt?
> Was fahrt ihr im Winter für Felgen?
> Hab nämlich auch grad einen bestellt


Nächste Woche hol ich meinen in Wolfsburg. Winter weiß ich bisher nur dass es 18 Zoll werden, bin auch schon als am schauen...
Aber wenn die Karre endlich da ist hol ich mir dann auch gleich nächste Woche Winterräder.


----------



## s-icon (4. Oktober 2016)

Zeig dann mal
Fand den nach einer probefahrt doch deutlich emotionaler und spaßiger als den R. Deshalb hab ich gewechselt


----------



## fctriesel (4. Oktober 2016)

Jo, mach ich.
Bin gespannt wie der CS sich fährt, den letzten Golf den ich gefahren bin war ein 4er TDI vor über zehn Jahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit dem Audi A2 als Diesel (1.4tdi)?


Nein, nein, nein und noch 10x mehr nein. Ich hab nen Kumpel bei Audi, egal was an der Kiste ist, es ist einfach Horror.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Oktober 2016)

Für wen, den Machaniker?
Das kann dem Besitzer dann völlig egal sein.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2016)

Nicht, wenn du aus derGarantie raus bist, und die Arbeitsstunden mitbezahlen musst. Wird so ein A2 noch gebaut? Ich denke mal nicht, also wirds ein Gebrauchter sein.  Also kanns teuer werden.


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2016)

Moin Leute,

bin vorhin mit meinem GTI mit Schritt Tempo einen Borstein mit dem rechten Vorderrad hoch gefahren. Das hat nen ganz schönen rums gegeben. Habe einem wendenden Lieferwagen Platz gemacht und bin deshalb zuweit nach rechts gerollt. Wollte ohnehin da bei einer Bäckerei anhalten. Der Bordstein hat den Reifen fast exakt auf der Lauffläche getroffen. Es war ein Bordstein der ein Blumenbett eingefasst hat. Also kein Randstein.

Glaubt ihr mein Fahrwerk oder Felge haben was mitgekriegt? Was könnte einen knall bekommen haben Stoßdämpfer? Ich habe die weiterfahrt danach nicht gemerkt und er fährt auch geradeaus, außerlich konnte ich nichts sehen weils zu dunkel war.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein und noch 10x mehr nein. Ich hab nen Kumpel bei Audi, egal was an der Kiste ist, es ist einfach Horror.



was denn beispielsweise
Ich bin Schrauben an verbauten, engen Autos mittlerweile schon recht gut gewöhnt ^^

@Orca, meistens klingt es nur so, als ob es die halbe Achse rausreißt.
Würde die Felge mit Reifen mal begutachten (lassen), wenn da nix dran ist, dann geht's der Aufhängung normal immer gut.


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2016)

> @Orca, meistens klingt es nur so, als ob es die halbe Achse rausreißt.
> Würde die Felge mit Reifen mal begutachten (lassen), wenn da nix dran ist, dann geht's der Aufhängung normal immer gut.



Ja hoffe du hast recht. Das gab nen Schlag und nen Knall da dachte ich zuerst das war es jetzt... Furchtbar. Mein schönes Auto

War eben in der Pause mal schauen. Äußerlich kann man nichts sehen. Muß später bzw in den kommenden Tagen eh mal zu VW und vielleicht können sie mal schauen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe meinen bestellten Q7 noch einmal kräftig umkonfiguriert (er wird jetzt blau), für meine Freundin einen A1 bestellt und warte nun das ich mein neues Wägelchen in etwa 8 Wochen abholen kann  .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Oktober 2016)

Was meint Ihr, jetzt Winterreifen drauf oder noch ein Stück warten?[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt damit du nicht ewig auf einen Termin in der Werkstatt warten musst. Die Reifensaison geht jetzt los und bei uns müssen die Kunden teilweise zwei bis drei Wochen warten.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Oktober 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, jetzt Winterreifen drauf oder noch ein Stück warten?http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji848.png
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich warte damit noch bis Ende Oktober. Letztes Jahr konnte man sich das wechseln eigentlich sogar sparen, bei +20°C an Weihnachten. Aber nun gut, paar frostige Tage gibt es immernoch.


----------



## Falk (5. Oktober 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, jetzt Winterreifen drauf oder noch ein Stück warten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Werde Ende Oktober, Anfang November den Wechsel machen lassen. Muss mich auch noch für einen Reifen an sich entscheiden, aktuell habe ich Dunlop WinterSport 3D eingelagert, die aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr genug Profil haben (wenn man mal zum Skifahren will, sollte man nicht bis 1,6mm warten...). Werde diese Saison wohl Reifen mit max. 210 km/h nehmen, weil ich im Winter eh selten Schneller fahre (im Sommer aufgrund der Verkehrslage hier um München leider auch).


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich warte damit noch bis Ende Oktober. Letztes Jahr konnte man sich das wechseln eigentlich sogar sparen, bei +20°C an Weihnachten. Aber nun gut, paar frostige Tage gibt es immernoch.



Ich wollte dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht mehr wechseln. Hoffe das es bis Mitte Dezember nicht erwähnenswert schneit  .


----------



## norse (5. Oktober 2016)

Winterreifen ... Und ein gescheites Abschleppseil wäre mal praktisch - so wie die Leute hier fahren und das ohne Schnee bereits ... wird man das wohl öfter brauchen  zumindest wenn man helfen möchte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja hoffe du hast recht. Das gab nen Schlag und  nen Knall da dachte ich zuerst das war es jetzt... Furchtbar. Mein  schönes Auto


Das ist ein auto, keine mimose! Oder hast du auch jedes mal angst, wenn  du auf der autobahn mit einer 150 über eine querfuge oder auf der  landstraße mit 80-100 durch ein schlagloch fährst?
Mir hat es nur  einmal die vordere aufhängung verbogen, aber da wurde ich auch von einem  lkw mit ca. 100 km/h seitlich einen ca. 8cm hohen bordstein hoch  geschoben. (A4 damals noch mit bordstein)


Riverna schrieb:


> Jetzt damit du nicht ewig auf einen Termin in der  Werkstatt warten musst. Die Reifensaison geht jetzt los und bei uns  müssen die Kunden teilweise zwei bis drei Wochen warten.


Das alle immer wechseln lassen... Ich hab dazu weder zeit noch lust und  stelle mich lieber selbst die halbe stunde hin und wechsle mit dem  wagenheber.


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich wollte dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht mehr wechseln. Hoffe das es bis Mitte Dezember nicht erwähnenswert schneit  .


Na dann, viel spaß in italien. Ich will bis dezember hier schon  schnee. Wenn diesen winter wieder nix kommt, dann muß ich mal ein ernsthaftes wörtchen mit frau holle sprechen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich warte noch, letztes Jahr hätte man für die eine Woche Schnee gar nicht wechseln müssen


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin mal versehentlich ins Gleisbett von ner Straßenbahn gefahren. Danach war die Lenkung krumm und die Spur verstellt. Aber das war auch ein Hardcore Rumpler. Im normalen Straßenverkehr mit den üblichen Rumplern, wie Schlaglöchern oder Bordsteinkanten würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ein KfZ kann sowas ab. Und wenn das Ding nach dem Rumpler noch geradeaus fährt, und das Lenkrad gerade steht, ist doch sicher noch alles ok.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. Oktober 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das alle immer wechseln lassen... Ich hab dazu weder zeit noch lust und  stelle mich lieber selbst die halbe stunde hin und wechsle mit dem  wagenheber.



Ach das lässt sich oft ganz gut verbinden. Bei mir ist im Oktober der TÜV fällig, also lasse ich Ende des Monats gleich beides zusammen erledigen.

Im Frühjahr dürften dann die Bremsen dran sein, da müssen die Räder sowieso runter und somit verliert man keine Zeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für wen, den Machaniker?
> Das kann dem Besitzer dann völlig egal sein.


Für beide.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> was denn beispielsweise
> Ich bin Schrauben an verbauten, engen Autos mittlerweile schon recht gut gewöhnt ^^


Du kannst dich darauf einrichten das du für jede Arbeit außer Ölwechsel dne Motor ausbauen musst. 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, jetzt Winterreifen drauf oder noch ein Stück warten?http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji848.png


Schneestrum! Schneesturm!
...bei 20°C 



orca113 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr mein Fahrwerk oder Felge haben was mitgekriegt? Was könnte  einen knall bekommen haben Stoßdämpfer? Ich habe die weiterfahrt danach  nicht gemerkt und er fährt auch geradeaus, außerlich konnte ich nichts  sehen weils zu dunkel war.


Kann durchaus möglich sein das der Reifen innerlich kaputt ist, Straßenreifen können sowas nicht ab. Kann man so von außen nicht rausfinden. Wenn er dann auf der Bahn explodiert, ist es zu spät zum wechseln.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiß einer von euch was das sein soll? Lag bei einem Ölkanister mal bei..


----------



## s-icon (5. Oktober 2016)

Hatte ja vor nem Monat eine Probefahrt mit einem Lamborghini Huracan.
Am Ende hat er mich nicht überzeugt und es wird (wieder mal) ein Porsche:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen bestellten Q7 noch einmal kräftig umkonfiguriert (er wird jetzt blau)



Der neue Q7 ist toll, insgesamt haben wir 7 Stück in der Firma als Dienstwagen.
Auch blau ist dabei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eine Käsereibe! 

Stück Käse nehmen, über den Motor halten, raspeln, Motor warm laufen lassen, warten bis der Käse gut verlaufen ist, MMMMMMMMHHHHHH njam njam! 

Ne, keine Ahnung, braucht man nicht. Hab ich als KFZ Meister noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2016)

Nun ist es amtlich, unser Zafira ist ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Wiederbeschaffungswert 2400€, Reparaturkosten 6000€...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2016)

Da wird es auch mit 130% Regelung nix mehr.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist eine Käsereibe!
> 
> Stück Käse nehmen, über den Motor halten, raspeln, Motor warm laufen lassen, warten bis der Käse gut verlaufen ist, MMMMMMMMHHHHHH njam njam!
> 
> Ne, keine Ahnung, braucht man nicht. Hab ich als KFZ Meister noch nie gesehen.



Jetzt hab ich bock auf geschmolzenen Käse :menno: 

Das blaue da unter der Folie ist ne weiche Oberfläche


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2016)

Das ist vielleicht ein Ölfilter für das Auto? Soll den original Ölfilter ersetzen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich warte noch, letztes Jahr hätte man für die eine Woche Schnee gar nicht wechseln müssen


Ich weiß nicht so recht, heute früh waren es 2°C, als ich auf Arbeit getuckert bin. Und die nächsten Tage sollen es auch maximal 10°C werden, ist doch für Winterreifen optimaler, oder?


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das alle immer wechseln lassen... Ich hab dazu weder zeit noch lust und  stelle mich lieber selbst die halbe stunde hin und wechsle mit dem  wagenheber.


Da du anscheinend nicht weit weg wohnst, kannst du es gern machen.  Ich habe schlichtweg nicht die Bedingungen, um dies zutun. Und da mein Auto auch noch andere Probleme (lautes Poltern bei Bodenwellen) macht, nutze ich die Möglichkeit gleich.


----------



## Captn (5. Oktober 2016)

Dafür braucht es nur nen Wagenheber. Wir haben das letztes Wochenende auch schon gemacht. ^^


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht ein Ölfilter für das Auto? Soll den original Ölfilter ersetzen?


Du hast scheinbar noch nie nen Ölfilter gesehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da du anscheinend nicht weit weg wohnst, kannst du es gern machen.  Ich habe schlichtweg nicht die Bedingungen, um dies zutun.


Im prinzip kein thema. Wenn du eine tanke mit kärcher in der nähe hast, kann man sich auch da fix hin stellen und du kannst die räder nach dem wechsel auch gleich sauber machen.  Einen wagenheber hast du ja (hoffentlich) im auto und einen drehmoment-schlüssel+akku-schrauber mit adapter auf nuß hab ich. (geht leichter damit)


----------



## Seeefe (5. Oktober 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Einen wagenheber hast du ja (hoffentlich) im auto



Oft gibt´s den doch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast scheinbar noch nie nen Ölfilter gesehen.



Nur die von Renault. Das sind runde Dosen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Oktober 2016)

Also ein Flaschenöffner ist es nicht,  die gab es auch.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder Papierfilter im Deckel oder Metallfilter sonst kenn ich die in keinem anderen Format


Wenn keiner weiß was das Ding ist was ich vorhin gepostet hab frag ich halt direkt bei Liqui Moly nach


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2016)

Die Oberen werden bei BMW verwendet.


----------



## Riverna (5. Oktober 2016)

Nicht nur bei BMW sondern bei sehr vielen Herstellern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. Oktober 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Der neue Q7 ist toll, insgesamt haben wir 7 Stück in der Firma als Dienstwagen.
> Auch blau ist dabei:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Sepangblau perleffekt bestellt. Ist ein wenig heller.
Wird aber kein Dienstwagen sondern meiner  .


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Das blaue da unter der Folie ist ne weiche Oberfläche


Sieht für mich aus wie so eine Saug/Klebefläche fürs Armaturenbrett. Also Gimick und nicht mit dem Öl zu kombinieren.
Mape Anti-Slip-Pad: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei BMW sondern bei sehr vielen Herstellern.



Davon gehe ich aus. Kenne es nur von denen.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Oktober 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aus wie so eine Saug/Klebefläche fürs Armaturenbrett. Also Gimick und nicht mit dem Öl zu kombinieren.
> Mape Anti-Slip-Pad: Amazon.de: Auto


Stimmt, das könnte es sein. Danke für die Aufklärung

Das es nicht mit dem Öl zu kombinieren ist hab ich mir aber schon gedacht 

War halt ne kleine Beilage wie jede andere auch


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2016)

> Kann durchaus möglich sein das der Reifen innerlich kaputt ist, Straßenreifen können sowas nicht ab. Kann man so von außen nicht rausfinden. Wenn er dann auf der Bahn explodiert, ist es zu spät zum wechseln.



Na den Teufel an die Wand malen will ich nun nicht. Allerdings habe ich gestern auf dem Nachhauseweg gemerkt das das Lenkrad minimal (Fingerbreit) nach Links steht. Ich bin eben nochmal an die Stelle gefahren beim Brötchen holen. Wenn ich jetzt sehe wie hoch das Teil ist und wie ******** der Winkel war kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen das die Spur einen weggekriegt hat. Gleich mal zu VW der ist nebenan und Fragen wann sie ihn mal aufbocken können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Oberen werden bei BMW verwendet.


BMW verbaut OM642 Mercedes Motoren?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwo müssen ja die überschüssigen Motoren hin, wenn Mercedes Renault Motoren einbaut [emoji6]


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2016)

Da ist was dran.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2016)

Habe heute den 8er zugelassen  Drei Wochenn lang Spaß haben und ihn zum TÜV bringen


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2016)

War er abgemeldet?

Ich hab nur noch 25 Tage mit dem Subaru... nächste Woche kann ich ihn die ganze Woche mit zur Arbeit nehmen. Meine Verlobte braucht den Lexus, dann brauch ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn ich in der Woche das doppelte an Spritkosten habe wie mit dem Lexus im ganzen Monat.  Dafür bekommt der Subaru im Winter ein paar Leistungs und Optik Upgrades... hoffentlich klappt das alles wie geplant. Die drei Eintragungen stehen auch an, ohne gibt es keinen TÜV. 

Sie hat übrigends meinen Audi bekommen und der Almera wird verschrottet. Auf der Auffahrt zur Autobahn ist ihr eine Bremsleitung geplatzt, jetzt haben wir kein Bock mehr auf die Karre. Wird günstig an Bastler abgegeben und wenn ihn keiner will, geht er nach Afrika oder auf den Schrottplatz.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2016)

Ja, er war seit dem 07.07.2015 (wo ich den 7er gekauft habe) abgemeldet. Würde er keinen TÜV brauchen, würde ich ihn erst 05/2017 anmelden.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2016)

Und wieso hast du ihn abgemeldet? Hat dir das sportliche nicht ab und zu gefehlt?
Jetzt ist er auf Saison angemeldet?


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Würde er keinen TÜV brauchen, würde ich ihn erst 05/2017 anmelden.



Wo ist das Problem? Wenn du ihn bis dahin stehen lassen willst, kannst du auch nächstes Jahr deine erste Fahrt für eine frische Plakette nutzen. Fahrten im Rahmen der Zulassung oder Wiederzulassung dürfen unternommen werden, sofern die alten Kennzeichen dran sind. Steuer und Versicherung kannst du dir das halbe Jahr auch sparen.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Oktober 2016)

1. Fahrt ohne TÜV nur zum TÜV im Bezirk. Mein TÜV-Fritze sitzt wo anders...
2. Ich habe Saisonzulassung 05/10, also kein halbes Jahr...



Riverna schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du ihn abgemeldet? Hat dir das sportliche nicht ab und zu gefehlt?
> Jetzt ist er auf Saison angemeldet?



Ich wusste ja, dass er nur rumstehen wird, deswegen abgemeldet.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch nicht sonderlich viel mit dem Subaru gefahren. Aktuell sind es 4900 Kilometer... denke diesen Monat kommen dann nochmal ein paar dazu. Man will die letzten Tage genießen und fährt dann doch mal etwas mehr. Aber mehr als 5500 Kilometer werden es dieses Jahr auch nicht (letztes Jahr 4650 Kilometer, lag aber ca 2 Monate im Krankenhaus und konnte nicht fahren). Da lohnt es sich auch irgendwie fast nicht das die Kiste angemeldet ist, mit dem Lexus bin ich in 2 Monaten jetzt schon mehr gefahren als mit dem Subaru die ganze Saison  

Die Krönung ist aber meine Verlobte, die ist mit ihrem Sommerauto letztes Jahr 71 Kilometer gefahren, 2014 gar nicht und dieses Jahr 2 !!!! Kilometer.


----------



## the_leon (7. Oktober 2016)

Frauen halt


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2016)

Da würd ich mal den Sprit abzapfen damit der nicht ranzig wird.  Das wieder zu reparieren ist meistens nicht so geil.


----------



## Riverna (7. Oktober 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Frauen halt



Bin auch ziemlich verwundert, wieso man lieber mit einem ollen Alltagswagen ohne Leistung (erst Nissan Sunny 90PS, dann Nissan Almera 90PS und nun Audi A3 101PS) fährt, als mit dem schönen Sommerfahrzeug. Hauptsache in der Kiste steckt ein "dicker" Motorswap, Gewindefahrwerk, Auspuffanlage mit Fächerkrümmer und Rennsportkat usw... jedes Jahr höre ich nur "aber nächstes Jahr müssen wir den Mazda anmelden".


----------



## dsdenni (8. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bin auch ziemlich verwundert, wieso man lieber mit einem ollen Alltagswagen ohne Leistung (erst Nissan Sunny 90PS, dann Nissan Almera 90PS und nun Audi A3 101PS) fährt, als mit dem schönen Sommerfahrzeug. Hauptsache in der Kiste steckt ein "dicker" Motorswap, Gewindefahrwerk, Auspuffanlage mit Fächerkrümmer und Rennsportkat usw... jedes Jahr höre ich nur "aber nächstes Jahr müssen wir den Mazda anmelden".


Frauen und Logik 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Iridium Kerzen? 

Die halten ja 90K KM im Gegensatz zu "normalen" die ja nach 25 schon getauscht werden müssen


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2016)

Warum müssen die nach 25 getauscht werden?  Es kommt drauf an wie lange der Wechselintervall vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird. Wenn du keine Modifikationen am Motor vorgenommen hast, einfach die fahren, die vorgegeben werden. Die funktionieren mit Sicherheit am besten. Wenn du Lust hast einfach mal nen bischen rum zu experimentieren, dann kannst du das auf eigene Gefahr natürlich machen.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Oktober 2016)

@dsdenni: Im 7er sind Vier-Elektroden-Kerzen verbaut, müssen alle 100.000km getauscht werden. Sind ganz normale NGK-Kerzen.

@Topic: Das war vorhin doch mal wieder irgendwie "passend". Ein "Eltern-Kind" Parkplatz, ein weißer CLA, steht wie hingeschissen (Parkplatz ist doppelt so breit wie ein normaler). Da dachte ich mir schon, na ob der Kinder hat. Okay, gewartet, kommt ein so obercooler Kanake (ja, Kanake), Mitte 20... Ich habe dann gemeint, Sie haben aber schon gesehen, dass es ein Eltern-Kind-Parkplatz ist? Er so, was? Ich habe dann auf den Schild gezeigt. Er dann "ich habe hier ein Kindersitz"... Ich, ja, aber kein Kind... Er dann, es gab keine Parkplätze sonst... Ich so, ja, genau, halbe Parkfläche ist leer... Er dann, und was willst du jetzt machen, Polizei rufen? Ich so, nö, aber so ein Verhalten ist einfach nur asozial...

War doch sowas von passend...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja, wenn man Führerschein aufm Kamel gemacht hat, dann ist das halt so.  Rechts fahren, blinken oder in den Spiegel gucken brauchen die grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2016)

Aufem Mutter Kind Parkplatz farf parken wer will. Ist ja kein Behindertenparkplatz und nicht gesetzlich geregelt. Ich hab das auch schon geparkt.  Wenn sich da irgendwelche fettärschigen Omas hinstellen, darf ich das auch.


----------



## Flybarless (8. Oktober 2016)

Ist sicher eine Frage der Erziehung ob man da Parkt oder nicht. Gesetze hin oder her.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2016)

Die Parkplätze sind meist breiter. Da haut einem wenigstens keiner die Tür ans Auto. Das ist ein eindeutiges pro Argument und reicht als Legitimation.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2016)

Ein schmaleres Auto zu kaufen, wäre wohl zu kompliziert.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Oktober 2016)

@Seabound eher zu faul zum laufen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2016)

Das sowieso  

Ich park da ja nicht immer. Kam aber halt schonmal vor.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Oktober 2016)

Die Erziehung scheint an manchen spurlos vorbeigegangen zu sein... Aber es ist irgendwie passend zu der Gesellschaft heutzutage, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist nicht mehr in.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das sowieso
> 
> Ich park da ja nicht immer. Kam aber halt schonmal vor.


Und wenn dann wirklich Eltern mit Kindern kommen, freuen die sich natürlich darüber. 
Es ist einfach nen asoziales Verhalten und gehört sich einfach nicht.


----------



## dsdenni (9. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum müssen die nach 25 getauscht werden?  Es kommt drauf an wie lange der Wechselintervall vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird. Wenn du keine Modifikationen am Motor vorgenommen hast, einfach die fahren, die vorgegeben werden. Die funktionieren mit Sicherheit am besten. Wenn du Lust hast einfach mal nen bischen rum zu experimentieren, dann kannst du das auf eigene Gefahr natürlich machen.


Den Wechselintervall meinte ich auch^^ 

Bei mir sinds auch 90K aber dauert noch bisschen bis die erreicht sind.


----------



## HordyH (9. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Parkplätze sind meist breiter. Da haut einem wenigstens keiner die Tür ans Auto. Das ist ein eindeutiges pro Argument und reicht als Legitimation.



Das sehe ich anders, wenn dann jmd wirklich auf den Parkplatz angewiesen ist stehen dann deppen wie du drauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Den Wechselintervall meinte ich auch^^
> 
> Bei mir sinds auch 90K aber dauert noch bisschen bis die erreicht sind.


Mach einfach die rein, die reingehören und alles ist in bester Ordnung.  Andere Kerzen braucht man nur, wenn man am Motor was verändert. Ansonsten funktionieren die Serienkerzen absolut bestens.

Das ist nicht wie mit Reifen, wo man die billigen höchstens für eine Schubkarre gebrauchen kann.


----------



## dsdenni (9. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mach einfach die rein, die reingehören und alles ist in bester Ordnung.  Andere Kerzen braucht man nur, wenn man am Motor was verändert. Ansonsten funktionieren die Serienkerzen absolut bestens.
> 
> Das ist nicht wie mit Reifen, wo man die billigen höchstens für eine Schubkarre gebrauchen kann.



Jo, ich mach dann wieder NGK/Denso Iridium Kerzen rein und gut ist


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Erziehung scheint an manchen spurlos  vorbeigegangen zu sein... Aber es ist irgendwie passend zu der  Gesellschaft heutzutage, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist nicht mehr  in.



Wer Kinder als Äquivalent zur Gehbehinderung sieht sollte nicht über die Erziehung anderer urteilen.


----------



## HordyH (9. Oktober 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer Kinder als Äquivalent zur Gehbehinderung sieht sollte nicht über die Erziehung anderer urteilen.




So meinte er das garantiert nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2016)

Definitiv nicht.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich wiege knapp 170 Kilo. Da ist man über nen nahen Parkplatz manchmal froh. Gerade, wenn man viel schleppen muss.


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich wiege knapp 170 Kilo. Da ist man über nen nahen Parkplatz manchmal froh. Gerade, wenn man viel schleppen muss.



Was?![emoji15] mein Gott... wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?

Sage meiner Freundin wenn sie mal wieder über 3-4 Pfund Winterspeck meckert sie soll als erstes mal aufhören am liebsten mit dem Auto in die Läden bzw vor die Tür zu fahren.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2016)

Zu alt...

Ist das deren Ernst o_O 

Verbot von Diesel- und Benzinautos in 14 Jahren... 

Verbot von Benzin-Autos und Diesel-Autos: Ausgebrannt - Kommentar - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2016)

Das habe ich gestern auch gehört und ich fürchte ja. Aber äußerst unrealistisch. Aber je früher der Tropfen den Stein anfängt zu Höhlen....


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2016)

Wäre ja auch noch etwas Zeit. Zwei Golfgenerationen bis zur Elektromobilität.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch noch etwas Zeit. Zwei Golfgenerationen bis zur Elektromobilität.



Den Golf 7 gibt es bereits als Elektro Golf < Volkswagen Modelle - alle VW Modelle auf einen Blick < Volkswagen Deutschland


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn die Lobbyverbände durch sind wird es eh maximal auf PlugIn-Hybrid hinauslaufen.


----------



## Mosed (9. Oktober 2016)

Solange man ein E-Auto nicht in wenigen Minuten voll aufladen kann ist es keine Alternative. Sehe daher die Brennstoffzelle als zielführender an als Batterie laden.

Denn die meisten Deutschen wohnen in Mietwohnungen und haben damit keine Möglichkeit das Auto zu Hause zu laden. Man kann kaum für jedes Auto auf jedem Stellplatz und alle Straßen mit Ladesäulen zupflastern. Und 1 Stunde auf dem Heimweg an einer E-Schnellladertanke rumstehen ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wer Kinder als Äquivalent zur Gehbehinderung sieht sollte nicht über die Erziehung anderer urteilen.



Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2016)

Bis es keine Autos mit Verbrennungsmotoren mehr gibt, wird es noch ne ganze Zeit dauern.
Aber nur noch E-Autos zuzulassen ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
In 14 Jahren werden wir ne ganze Ecke weiter sein bei den Batterien.


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich wiege knapp 170 Kilo. Da ist man über nen nahen Parkplatz manchmal froh. Gerade, wenn man viel schleppen muss.



Jeder Gang macht schlank... ich würde mir also zwei mal überlegen ob ich lieber Müttern mit Kindern den Parkplatz klaue, mit der Fadenscheinigen Begründung das ich fett bin und nicht so weit laufen kann/will... so ein Verhalten ist asozial. Aber leider ist man von dir ähnliche Aussagen mittlerweile gewohnt.


----------



## HordyH (9. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Jeder Gang macht schlank... ich würde mir also zwei mal überlegen ob ich lieber Müttern mit Kindern den Parkplatz klaue, mit der Fadenscheinigen Begründung das ich fett bin und nicht so weit laufen kann/will... so ein Verhalten ist asozial. Aber leider ist man von dir ähnliche Aussagen mittlerweile gewohnt.



Wo ist der gefällt mir Button?!
Es geht ja auch darum das es z.B bei Regenwetter die Eltern mit den Kindern ewig laufen müssen aber soweit reicht es bei dem Typen nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Oktober 2016)

So von der Großstadt in die Provinz gezogen, Auto umgemeldet, Versicherung gleich mal 100€ (Jahr) teurer.


----------



## Mosed (9. Oktober 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch darum das es z.B bei Regenwetter die Eltern mit den Kindern ewig laufen müssen aber soweit reicht es bei dem Typen nicht.



Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, wo das Problem ist, wenn man mit einem Kind 20 Meter zu Fuß gehen muss. 
Breitere Parkplätze machen aber Sinn wegen "Kind auf dem Kindersitz anschnallen". Das kann schwierig werden bei engen Parklücken.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2016)

Schon mal ein Maxi-Cosi mit einem Kind drin getragen? Und wenn die Mama noch Rückenprobleme (Bandscheibenvorfall ist zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht selten), dann erübrigt sich jegliche weitere Frage.


----------



## Riverna (9. Oktober 2016)

Mutter und Kindparkplätze sind wie der Name schon sagt für Mütter und Kinder, nicht für irgendwelche lauffaulen Übergewichtigen ohne Moral und Anstand. Es gibt sie um Müttern das Leben zu erleichtern... und nicht um Laufweg für Leute zu vermeiden, die ruhig mal ein paar Meter laufen sollten. Mir platzt der Kragen bei so einer unverschämten Einstellung. Was kommt als nächstes? Auf dem behinderten Parkplatz parken, damit man die fette Wampe möglichst nah am Eingang parken kann?


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke man


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So von der Großstadt in die Provinz gezogen, Auto umgemeldet, Versicherung gleich mal 100€ (Jahr) teurer.




Ich bin 2014 auch aufs Land gezogen. Bin aber immer noch in der Stadt und anderes Bundesland gemeldet. In den Internet preis vergleichen ist die Stadt für mein Auto ca. 150 € teurer. War bisher nur zu faul zum Ummelden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei dir das Land teurer sein soll, als die Stadt. Wie soll das begründet sein?


----------



## HordyH (10. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> War bisher nur zu faul zum Ummelden.




Wer hätte es gedacht


----------



## aloha84 (10. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin 2014 auch aufs Land gezogen. Bin aber immer noch in der Stadt und anderes Bundesland gemeldet. In den Internet preis vergleichen ist die Stadt für mein Auto ca. 150 € teurer. War bisher nur zu faul zum Ummelden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei dir das Land teurer sein soll, als die Stadt.* Wie soll das begründet sein?*



Das ist relativ einfach, die Versicherungen argumentieren mit den Kosten und Risiken.
Meine Karre hat Haftpflicht + Vollkasko. Durch die neuen Einstufungen von vor ein paar Wochen ist die Haftpflicht in der Provinz 24€ billiger, dafür die Vollkasko 128€ teurer --> Begründung liegt dabei auf der Hand, hier auf dem Land gibt es mehr teure Kaskoschäden, ob es wirklich so ist lässt sich schlecht nachprüfen.......wenn Leute in der Stadt "zu schnell" um eine Kurve fahren, rutschen sie versehentlich mit x km/h mal auf einen Bordstein, das ist z.B.: billiger als mit 80 gegen einen Baum.
Das gleiche bei Wildunfällen, in der Stadt kann es passieren das du mal eine Katze/Hund/Vogel überfährst.......das ist wieder billiger als ein Unfall mit Hirsch/Reh/Wildschwein. usw....
Hab gestern auch gleich einen Versicherungsvergleich gemacht, ohne "Wechselbonus" ist meine Versicherung immer noch fast die günstigste. (die Abstände bewegen sich bei ca. 20-30€ im Jahr)
Und dann hab ich noch einen Vergleich mit einem anderen Fahrzeug gemacht, genau die gleiche Geschichte Haftpflicht günstig, Kasko teurer......


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Ihr glaubt auch mal wieder alle Story`s von Seabound. 
Als ob er 170Kg wiegt  
Er mag es zu provozieren, weil ihr immer so steil drauf abgeht. 
Teilweise ist es ja auch sehr lustig


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ach, du kennst ihn persönlich?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Nein, ich bin aber nicht so leichtgläubig, zu mal Seabound dafür bekannt ist, die absurdesten Storys hier zu erzählen und die Reaktionen abzuwarten. Teilweise widersprechen sich ja sogar seine eigenen Storys. 
Aber die wenigsten hier hinterfragen diesen Quatsch und lassen sich munter provozieren und gehen drauf ein. 
Das macht Seabound hier schon immer und ich kann mich dazu sehr gut amüsieren


----------



## JaniZz (10. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin aber nicht so leichtgläubig, zu mal Seabound dafür bekannt ist, die absurdesten Storys hier zu erzählen und die Reaktionen abzuwarten. Teilweise widersprechen sich ja sogar seine eigenen Storys.
> Aber die wenigsten hier hinterfragen diesen Quatsch und lassen sich munter provozieren und gehen drauf ein.
> Das macht Seabound hier schon immer und ich kann mich dazu sehr gut amüsieren


Word,  hab es immer gepredigt 

Aber manche hier haben so ein Spaß daran sich über andere aufzuregen, sich anderen Leuten über zu ordnen und bloß zu stellen...  

Ich lese hier auch nur mit, um mich zu amüsieren.


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (10. Oktober 2016)

Was haltet ihr eig vom BMW 5er E39? Das Facelift Modell zwischen 2000-2003. 
Hab mir überlegt nächstes Jahr einen zuzulegen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> ... und bloß zu stellen...


Das schafft Seabound schon ganz alleine.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

Zerfallgesetzt schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eig vom BMW 5er E39? Das Facelift Modell zwischen 2000-2003.
> Hab mir überlegt nächstes Jahr einen zuzulegen.



An und für sich ein tolles Auto. Aber, Rost ist wohl ein Thema und kommt es drauf an, was für ein Motor rein soll, je nach dem der eine oder andere Punkt, der beachtet werden will. 

@Topic 1: Hab mir gestern ein "größeres" Netzteil geholt, 100A bei 12v, wird auf 13,8 umgebaut und dann kann ich auch mal "etwas" länger kodieren und flashen 

@Topic 2: Meine versicherung hat die Werkstattrechnung für meine Scheibe um 11,85€ + MwST. gekürzt, mit der Begrüdung "Die Ersatzteilpreise enthalten einen Aufschlag auf die unverbindliche  Preisempfehlung des Fahrzeugherstellers. Diese wurden korrigiert."

Aber, das allergeilste war diese Passage:



> Vermeiden sie beim nächsten Steinschlag die Rechnungskürzung und rufen sie uns vor der Erteilung des Reparaturauftrages an.
> 
> Wir benennen Ihnen dann eine Partnerwerkstatt aus unserem Netz. Wird die  Scheibe ausgetauscht, fällt für Sie lediglich die vertraglich  vereinbarte Selbstbeteiligung an.



WTF????? In meiner Police steht extra freie Werkstattwahl drin. Einen Sch**ss werde ich tun.


----------



## dsdenni (10. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung für H4 Lampen geben? Muss mir welche bestellen aber weiß nicht was man da am besten nehmen sollte. Vom Preis her nicht zu teuer und nicht zu billig


----------



## Captn (10. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, zum Musik hören das Handy anzuschließen, wenn USB und Klinke nicht vorhanden sind?

Mein E39 hat leider nur den CD Wechsler im Kofferraum und hinterm Navi das Kassettenlaufwerk. Ne Aux-Buchse suche ich da vergeblich.


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt so Kassetten zu Aux Adapter, damit kannst du dein Handy dann per Aux anschließen.


----------



## Captn (10. Oktober 2016)

Wie viel kostet der Spaß so? 

Ich könnte ja auch alles brennen, was ich nicht auf CD habe, aber das wäre mir wieder zu viel Aufwand, bei der Menge an Alben.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, zum Musik hören das Handy anzuschließen, wenn USB und Klinke nicht vorhanden sind?
> 
> Mein E39 hat leider nur den CD Wechsler im Kofferraum und hinterm Navi das Kassettenlaufwerk. Ne Aux-Buchse suche ich da vergeblich.



Welches Bj. ist die Kiste? Beim BM54 kann man AUX nachrüsten.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. Oktober 2016)

Schau mal nach sogenannten FM-Transmittern. Funktioniert ganz gut.

@Bioschnitzel
Richtig, so sehe ich das auch.  Wundert mich, dass darauf immer noch angesprungen wird.


----------



## Captn (10. Oktober 2016)

Ist nen Facelift BJ 2001 Edition Exclusive.
Das klingt gut.
Teile bekomme ich momentan zum Glück noch recht günstig ran.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

Gib mir mal die VIN vom Fahrzeug, dann ist es sicherer.


----------



## Captn (10. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Gib mir mal die VIN vom Fahrzeug, dann ist es sicherer.


Muss ich heute Abend mal schauen. :'D
Schicke ich dir dann per PN.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

Okay, machen wir so.

Zum Einen kannst Du am Radio einen AUX-Nachrüsten oder alternativ kannst Du Dein Tape als Eingang benutzen. Dafür brauchst aber ein Vorverstärker und Tape geht dann nicht mehr. Ist aber eine sauberere Lösund als so ein FM-Bullshit oder Kasettenadapter.


----------



## Captn (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab ja eh keine Kassetten mehr hier. Dafür bin ich einfach zu jung. 

Aber es schaut schon lustig aus, wenn man die entsprechende Taste drückt, das Navi ein Stück ausfährt und man dann ein Kassettenlaufwerk sieht. 

BTW: Brauchst du eigentlich die komplette Nummer? Bei BMW haben erfahrungsgemäß die letzten 7 Stellen gereicht.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja, nur die letzten 7 Stellen


----------



## Seeefe (10. Oktober 2016)

Von einem Transmitter würde ich auch abraten, zumindest zu welchen aus dem niedrig- bis mittelklasse Bereich. Ein Kollege hat so einen und die Soundqualität ist, naja, da würde ich lieber keine Musik hören. Wenn dann nur als aller letzte Alternative


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2016)

Könnt ihr mir einen Winterreifen empfehlen?
Was mich bei den ganzen ÖAMTC (ADAC) Tests stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass ein Reifen welcher letztes Jahr auf Platz *drei* lag, in diesem Jahr nur noch auf Platz *neun *landet.
Wie kann das sein.
Kann man diesen Tests vertrauen?

Suche für meinen Seat Leon, einen Winterreifen --> 205/55/R16
Brauche beim besten Willen nicht einen *super-duper-über-drüber* Reifen.
Dachte so an 60€ / Stück.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Bin mit Hankook (Mittelklasse) sehr zufrieden, wobei ich aber auch echt keine Anforderungen an Winterreifen habe. Hier in Brandenburg ist der Winter selten "schlimm". 
Solang du kein No-Name kaufst, wird es schon passen. Ich würde zum Beispiel am meisten Wert auf Lautstärke legen, musst eben sehen was dir am wichtigsten ist.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bin mit Hankook (Mittelklasse) sehr zufrieden, wobei ich aber auch echt keine Anforderungen an Winterreifen habe. Hier in Brandenburg ist der Winter selten "schlimm".
> Solang du kein No-Name kaufst, wird es schon passen. Ich würde zum Beispiel am meisten Wert auf Lautstärke legen, musst eben sehen was dir am wichtigsten ist.



Von dir bekommt man in jedem Thread, zu jedem Thema, fast _immer_ eine Antwort  - nice!
Anforderungen habe ich auch "keine"
Bei mir in Wien, haben wir zwar Schnee - bestimmt 5-10 Tage im Jahr und der ist dann innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen futsch 
Ich denke dass die Reifen mittlerweile alle gut sind ..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Naja es gibt sicher schon noch Unterschiede (der eine ist leiser, der andere Spritsparender, der nächste besser vom Bremsweg usw). 
Aber das man mit einem Markenreifen ein absolutes Scheiß-Teil erwischt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Klar besser geht immer, aber irgendwo hat halt jeder seine Schmerzgrenze.
Evtl hat ja jemand hier ein Geheimtipp in dem Preisbereich. Ich würde auch nur zum Reifenhändler gehen, Preisvorstellung nennen und worauf ich am meisten Wert lege und fertig. 
Übrigens wie jedes Jahr, müsste es wieder bei Ebay die Reifenaktion geben, also Rabatt


----------



## Falk (10. Oktober 2016)

Würde bei Winterreifen vor allem auf Bremsweg bei Nässe achten - darauf läuft es ja die meiste Zeit im Winter hinaus.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

In dem Preisbereich Kumho oder Hankook.
Für nen bisschen mehr gibt dann Conti, Dunlop usw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung für H4 Lampen geben? Muss mir welche bestellen aber weiß nicht was man da am besten nehmen sollte. Vom Preis her nicht zu teuer und nicht zu billig


Philips X-tremeVision +130% 12342XV+S2 Scheinwerferlampe, H4, 2er-Set: Amazon.de: Auto
Viel mehr bekommst du aus einem H4 Scheinwerfer nicht raus. 



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Winterreifen empfehlen?
> Was mich bei den ganzen ÖAMTC (ADAC) Tests stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass ein Reifen welcher letztes Jahr auf Platz *drei* lag, in diesem Jahr nur noch auf Platz *neun *landet.
> Wie kann das sein.
> Kann man diesen Tests vertrauen?
> ...


Winterreifen Continental | reifen.com - Markenreifen, Komplettrader und Felgen richtig gunstig
Wenn du in Österreich wohnst, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall einen mit guten Schnee-Eigenschaften nehmen. Auf trockener Straße sind die Unterschiede nicht so groß.  Lieber 3 Euro mehr ausgeben als Auto kaputt.
Für die Kosten von einem Crash kann man 30 Jahre lange immer die besten Reifen fahren, die es gibt.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> ... der andere Spritsparender,


Es gibt keine spritsparenden Reifen. Unter *besten Bedingungen* sind es *bis zu* 0,1l/100km.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was mich bei den ganzen ÖAMTC (ADAC) Tests stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, dass ein Reifen welcher letztes Jahr auf Platz *drei* lag, in diesem Jahr nur noch auf Platz *neun *landet.


Es gab dieses Jahr afaik zum ersten Mal Abwertungen wegen geringer Lebensdauer. Die ganz weichen Mischungen sind da wohl durchgefallen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2016)

Was ist das denn für eine bescheuerte Wertung? Soll die etwa die Reifen ins Lager legen und warten bis die gut durchgereift sind? 
Die Reifenhersteller bekommen jetzt schlechte Wertung für guten Grip? Hat sich bestimmt so ein verdammter ECO-Hengst ausgedacht. 

Obwohl ich ja wie bekannt alles andere als langsam fahre, verticke ich meine alten Winterreifen immer nach spätestens 4 Jahren mit 4-5mm Profil.(~30000km) Wenn man die nicht hart schrubbt, dann geht da nix runter. Mehr wie 4 Jahre würde ich nämlich keinen Winterreifen fahren, dann sind die viel zu hart. Meine alten bekomme ich immer noch für min. 50€ weg.  Die Leute waren immer happy diese harten Gurken so günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Du fährst zu langsam, wenn du nach 4 Jahren noch soviel Profil drauf hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2016)

Meine Winterreifen schrubbe ich halt nicht so.  Wenn ich die hart fahren würde, dann bräuchte ich 3 Sätze pro Winter oder so. 

Meine Geschwindigkeit mit Winterreifen reicht trotzdem noch das ich bei freier Fahrt auf der Landstraße keinen hinter mir habe.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Würde dir hier nicht passieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2016)

31.10.2016 Nordschleife!  Wehe du bist nicht da!  ...musst dich aber über den DSK einkaufen, sonst kommste nicht auf die Strecke. 

...mein neuer soll erst im April kommen. Audi kommt nicht hinterher mit Autos bauen...


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2016)

Also meine Falken Eurowinter werden jetzt ihren 4. Winter alt. Mal schauen, ob die nächstes Jahr nochmal drauf kommen. Vielleicht sind sie dann aber auch inklusive Auto verkauft.


----------



## dsdenni (10. Oktober 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Ist nen Facelift BJ 2001 Edition Exclusive.
> Das klingt gut.
> Teile bekomme ich momentan zum Glück noch recht günstig ran.



USB / SD / Aux Interface - BMW (bis 2001) - Rundpin Anschluss (CTABMUSB007) - Zubehör - caraudio24.de

Gibt solche Interface-Boxen die man an den CD-Wechsler anschließt. Mein Kumpel hat eins in seinem S60, funktioniert super. Kann natürlich nicht sagen wie es bei dem hier ist..

@BadFrag 

Die hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen denke mal die werden es auch 

Philips WhiteVision Xenon-Effekt H4 Scheinwerferlampe 12342WHVSM, 2er-Set: Amazon.de: Auto 

Wie sieht es mit denen aus? Die haben eine kältere Farbtemperatur


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> USB / SD / Aux Interface - BMW (bis 2001) - Rundpin Anschluss (CTABMUSB007) - Zubehör - caraudio24.de
> 
> Gibt solche Interface-Boxen die man an den CD-Wechsler anschließt. Mein Kumpel hat eins in seinem S60, funktioniert super. Kann natürlich nicht sagen wie es bei dem hier ist..



Wenn eine CD-Wechsler-Ersatzbox, dann Maintronic CP600. Ist zwar teurer, aber das Geld wert


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> @BadFrag
> 
> Die hab ich mir auch schon mal angesehen denke mal die werden es auch
> 
> ...


Nicht gut, da kommt nicht so viel Licht raus.


----------



## dsdenni (10. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht gut, da kommt nicht so viel Licht raus.


Dann werden es die Phillips die du vorgeschlagen hast, danke. Die Renzensionsbilder sehen sehr gut aus

@MrCKing

Hast du ein offenes BOV?

BTW Der Wagen scheint ja echt heftig zu gehen


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 31.10.2016 Nordschleife!  Wehe du bist nicht da!  ...musst dich aber über den DSK einkaufen, sonst kommste nicht auf die Strecke.
> 
> ...mein neuer soll erst im April kommen. Audi kommt nicht hinterher mit Autos bauen...


Ich habe nicht von mir gesprochen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...mein neuer soll erst im April kommen. Audi kommt nicht hinterher mit Autos bauen...



Ist bei uns ähnlich, mein Audi kommt erst im Dezember (bestellt im Januar) und der 2. Audi wurde gerade von März auf April geschoben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> @MrCKing
> 
> Hast du ein offenes BOV?
> 
> BTW Der Wagen scheint ja echt heftig zu gehen



Nee, nur offene Schubumluftventile 
Leistungsmäßig geht's grad nicht weiter, die Intankpumpe ist zu schwach für das fette Gemisch (Lambda 0,76) und den hohen Ladedruck, da muss nun erst mal eine Upgrade rein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von mir gesprochen.


Hmmm schade.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nee, nur offene Schubumluftventile
> Leistungsmäßig geht's grad nicht weiter, die Intankpumpe ist zu schwach für das fette Gemisch (Lambda 0,76) und den hohen Ladedruck, da muss nun erst mal eine Upgrade rein.


4xBosch 044 2s2p 
Kauf die Pumpen aber lieber gebraucht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm schade.



Ich fahr mit meinem Auto nicht auf die Nordschleife, keine Lust das mir da einer reinfährt.
Meine Versicherung würde das auch nicht lustig finden.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2016)

Der Großteil ist dort bestimmt ohne Versicherungsschutz unterwegs. Das regelt man im Falle eines Falles großzügig privat... Muhaaa


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 4xBosch 044 2s2p
> Kauf die Pumpen aber lieber gebraucht.



Da kommt eine Upgrade Pumpe von Walbro rein, das reicht dann dicke.


----------



## Zoon (11. Oktober 2016)

Bei dem Unfall war die Streckensicherung mal in Rekordzeit zur Stelle 

Heavy CRASH Rollover BMW E46 Touristenfahrten Nordschleife 09.10.2016 - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2016)

Walbro ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Kauf eine Bosch 044 und du wirst zufrieden sein. 

PS: Wieso ist das Wetter so beschissen, ich will doch noch etwas mit dem Subaru fahren können


----------



## aloha84 (11. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Walbro ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Kauf eine Bosch 044 und du wirst zufrieden sein.
> 
> PS: Wieso ist das Wetter so beschissen, ich will doch noch etwas mit dem Subaru fahren können



Mach doch...ist ja kein Cabrio.


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2016)

2°c sind morgends zu kalt für meine Reifen, da rutscht der Wagen mir zuviel.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hier sinds morgens um die 8°C, alles kein Problem.


----------



## Seabound (11. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> 2°c sind morgends zu kalt für meine Reifen, da rutscht der Wagen mir zuviel.



Baumarkt Schrott? o_O


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Walbro ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Kauf eine Bosch 044 und du wirst zufrieden sein.



Im 335i werden nur Walbros gefahren, möchte da auf Altbewährtes setzen was 1:1 passt 

Edit: Meinen SportContact 6 ist es bislang relativ egal wie kalt es ist, Wheelspin tritt nur im 1.Gang auf, trotz irgendwas um 650Nm bzw. drüber und recht viel Sturz.
Riverna fährt aber glaube ich die Federal RSR, die brauchen immer etwas Temperatur.


----------



## Riverna (11. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Baumarkt Schrott? o_O



Ja. Kein Geld für gute Reifen, Felgen waren teuer genug. Da müssen Reifen aus China reichen. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im 335i werden nur Walbros gefahren, möchte da auf Altbewährtes setzen was 1:1 passt



Meine Walbro hielt genau 2 Wochen... die vom Kumpel ist auf dem Prüfstand verreckt. Danach lief der Motor nicht mehr so richtig... hab aber nicht nachgefragt was es nun wirklich war. Die Pumpe ist auf jedenfall kaputt gewesen und irgendwas am Motor auch noch.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir sind jetzt seit n paar tagen Nokian WR D4 drauf (auf den Serienfelgen), die gefallen mir bisher sehr gut (Lautstärke, Verbrauch und bremsen auf Nass).
Sind leider in den Ibiza Dimensionen recht teuer (215/45 R16), mal schauen was im Sommer kommt

Gesendet von meinen Xperia Z5 Compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ja. Kein Geld für gute Reifen, Felgen waren teuer genug. Da müssen Reifen aus China reichen.
> 
> .



LingLong PingPong BimBam. Ehrlich, wundern würde es mich nicht.

Wir haben im Taunus morgens so um die 4Grad. Die Cup-Michelin funktionieren auch bei leicht nasser Straße und den Temperaturen so, dass sicheres Fahren im Berufsverkehr möglich ist. Trotzdem werd ich wohl bald umstecken lassen. Irgendwie freu ich mich auch auf die Winterreifen. Dann sind die Lenkkräfte nicht mehr ganz so hoch. Immer wieder lustig, wie ungewohnt leicht sich das dann lenkt.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2016)

mhh gerade drauf gestoßen, klingt interessant.
NanoFlowCell Quantino/FE im Fahrbericht - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
Quasi Strom in flüssiger Form.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2016)

Klingt doch sehr schön. Fast schon zu schön, um war zu sein. Wäre aber echt ne tolle Sache. Für sowas kann ich mich begeistern.


----------



## dsdenni (12. Oktober 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> mhh gerade drauf gestoßen, klingt interessant.
> NanoFlowCell Quantino/FE im Fahrbericht - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
> Quasi Strom in flüssiger Form.


Klingt ja mal nach ner tollen News! 

Wäre ja schön wenn man sowas als Massenware herstellen könnte bzw wenn sich das durchsetzen könnte


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Oktober 2016)

Welchem Winterreifentest kann man _vertrauen_?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> mhh gerade drauf gestoßen, klingt interessant.
> NanoFlowCell Quantino/FE im Fahrbericht - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
> Quasi Strom in flüssiger Form.


Hahaha ihr glaubt den Schwachsinn auch noch den die euch da auftischen?
Das Auto ist mit 48V Technik ausgerüstet und soll 800kW Leistung abgeben.   Ja ne ist klar.
Das wären dann über 16000A! Ein Kabel was eine solche Stromstärke aushält ist so dick wie ein Bein von einem Mensch.  ...und das wäre im absoluten Idealfall mit 100% Effizienz was es niemals gibt...


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2016)

Gut das sich noch schnell ein Ingenieur zu Worte meldet um uns zu erleuchten.

--> Keiner sagt, dass man das unbesehen glauben soll/kann.
Die Idee mit dem flüssigen Strommix ist trotzdem interessant.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hahaha ihr glaubt den Schwachsinn auch noch den die euch da auftischen?
> Das Auto ist mit 48V Technik ausgerüstet und soll 800kW Leistung abgeben.   Ja ne ist klar.
> Das wären dann über 16000A! Ein Kabel was eine solche Stromstärke aushält ist so dick wie ein Bein von einem Mensch.  ...und das wäre im absoluten Idealfall mit 100% Effizienz was es niemals gibt...


Und wenn du dann noch richtig lesen würdest, wäre das toll.
Bei dem 800kW Auto steht nämlich Hochvolt dabei.
Die 48V sind bei dem 80kW Auto.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Oktober 2016)

Leute könnt Ihr aufhören ihn zu quoten? Er ist bei mir auf der Igno und es ist so schön ruhig 



aloha84 schrieb:


> mhh gerade drauf gestoßen, klingt interessant.
> NanoFlowCell Quantino/FE im Fahrbericht - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
> Quasi Strom in flüssiger Form.



Gar nicht mal so blöd die Idee.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welchem Winterreifentest kann man _vertrauen_?



Keinem 
Als groben Richtwert kann die Tests nehmen, bei Winterreifen und vorallem auf Schnee/Eis kommt es aber mMn  sehr stark auf die Achsgeometrie/ aufs Fahrzeug an.
Auf meinem 1er hatte ich laut Tests gute Dunlop drauf, bin dann auf Nokian gewechselt (WR A3), die laut Tests minmal schlechter waren. 
Auf meinem Auto fuhren sich die Nokian aber um Welten besser


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Keinem
> Als groben Richtwert kann die Tests nehmen, bei Winterreifen und vorallem auf Schnee/Eis kommt es aber mMn  sehr stark auf die Achsgeometrie/ aufs Fahrzeug an.
> Auf meinem 1er hatte ich laut Tests gute Dunlop drauf, bin dann auf Nokian gewechselt (WR A3), die laut Tests minmal schlechter waren.
> Auf meinem Auto fuhren sich die Nokian aber um Welten besser



Danke für den Hinweis.
Beim ÖAMTC werden Reifen in der Breite 185 und 225 getestet.
Welche Ergebnisse gelten dann für meine 205'er  ..
Blicke da echt nicht mehr durch.
Fahre zu 90% auf der Stadtautobahn mit 80-100 km/h und 10% im Stadtverkehr.
Schnee gibt's selten in Wien.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich kann mann meinen Reifentest vertrauen. Die Hersteller schummeln da genauso wie bei der Emission.

Nokian macht auf VW: Nach Dieselgate nun Reifengate?  - CHIP


----------



## Riverna (12. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> LingLong PingPong BimBam. Ehrlich, wundern würde es mich nicht.



Nein die waren mir zu teuer, hab mir Roadmax gekauft. 35Euro das Stück.



Seabound schrieb:


> Wir haben im Taunus morgens so um die 4Grad. Die Cup-Michelin funktionieren auch bei leicht nasser Straße und den Temperaturen so, dass sicheres Fahren im Berufsverkehr möglich ist.



Kein Wunder bei den Gewicht das auf die angetriebene Achse bei dir drückt...


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2016)

Hey komm, das hat auch Vorteile. Wenn ich den Sitz möglichst weit nach hinten schiebe, schaffe ich fast ne 50:50 Verteilung vom Gewicht auf beiden Achsen. Der Motor vorne, ich hinten.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei den Gewicht das auf die angetriebene Achse bei dir drückt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161012/d66d9cc1ab98152a4ef8817e9141aa56.jpg



Meine Lieblingsserie!


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hey komm, das hat auch Vorteile. Wenn ich den Sitz möglichst weit nach hinten schiebe, schaffe ich fast ne 50:50 Verteilung vom Gewicht auf beiden Achsen. Der Motor vorne, ich hinten.



Das klappt aber auch nur, weil du so einen kleinen (leichten) Motor hast.


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2016)

Der F4Rt (lustig, sieht fast aus wie Furz auf englisch  ) wiegt 176 Kilo. Also nur ein wenig mehr, als ich. Macht ne ziemlich paritätische Gewichtsverteilung.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein die waren mir zu teuer, hab mir Roadmax gekauft. 35Euro das Stück.


Viel zu teuer, nen paar runderneuerte vom Schrotti hätten es doch auch getan.


----------



## keinnick (12. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wenn du dann noch richtig lesen würdest, wäre das toll.
> Bei dem 800kW Auto steht nämlich Hochvolt dabei.
> Die 48V sind bei dem 80kW Auto.







TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hahaha ihr glaubt den Schwachsinn auch noch den die euch da auftischen?
> Das Auto ist mit 48V Technik ausgerüstet und soll 800kW Leistung abgeben.   Ja ne ist klar.
> Das wären dann über 16000A! Ein Kabel was eine solche Stromstärke aushält ist so dick wie ein Bein von einem Mensch.  ...und das wäre im absoluten Idealfall mit 100% Effizienz was es niemals gibt...



Was Du meinst, ist das hier: QUANT FE - nanoFlowcell AG

Auszug: 



> MOTOR
> Typ: 4x Wechselstrom-Synchronmotoren
> Maximale Leistung kW ( PS): 801 (1.090)
> Maximales Drehmoment (N m): 2.900 pro Rad
> ...


----------



## Riverna (12. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer, nen paar runderneuerte vom Schrotti hätten es doch auch getan.



Der nächste Schrotthändler ist aber 20km entfernt, wenn man nun die Spritkosten gegenrechnet. Lohnt sich das nicht, aber runderneuerte Reifen sind gut. Da hat die Karkasse schon mal die ersten Schläge abbekommen und bewiesen das sie was hält.


----------



## HordyH (12. Oktober 2016)

Kurze frage an die BMW Profis, 

Ich hatte heute eine Diskussion mir einem Kollegen der meinte das der m3 e90 hinten genau die gleichen bremsen hat wie vorn...?! Blödsinn, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Blödsinn, oder?


Dafür braucht man nicht mal BMW Profi zu sein... Ja Blödsinn.  50:50 Bremsbalance wäre sehr *******.


----------



## Riverna (12. Oktober 2016)

Vorne 360x30x28.4
Hinten 350x24x22.4


----------



## HordyH (12. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dafür braucht man nicht mal BMW Profi zu sein... Ja Blödsinn.  50:50 Bremsbalance wäre sehr *******.


 

Das hab ich ihm auch versucht zu erklären...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Kurze frage an die BMW Profis,
> 
> Ich hatte heute eine Diskussion mir einem Kollegen der meinte das der m3 e90 hinten genau die gleichen bremsen hat wie vorn...?! Blödsinn, oder?


Nein, die vorne sind etwas grösser wenn nur der Durchmesser interessant ist.

Man muss aber auch daran denken, die runderneuerten Reifen mindestens 30 Minuten mit 30km/h mehr als die Reifen angegeben sind zu fahren.
Dadurch werden sie nachvulkanisiert und das Gripniveau sowie die Lebensdauer erhöhen sich enorm.


----------



## Riverna (12. Oktober 2016)

Schade das es keine runderneuerten Reifen von RoadMax oder Linglong gibt. Das wäre genau mein Fall, zum Posen am McDonalds und vor der Dorfdisse reicht das alle mal. Und dann kann man auch die Mädels an der Hauptschule mit einem Burnout imponieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und dann kann man auch die Mädels an der Hauptschule mit einem Burnout imponieren.


Und dann reißt die Kette durch oder der Baum kippt um.


----------



## the_leon (12. Oktober 2016)

Was habt ihr alles mit den Reifenpreisen 
Ich hab letztens nen Satz Trelleborg TM800 (2x650/65R38 & 2x540/65R28) geholt, die sind teurer als so manche Autos hier


----------



## Seabound (12. Oktober 2016)

Mit der Trelleborg sind wir als von Schweden nach Travemünde rüber... Aber dass die auch Reifen machen...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Oktober 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alles mit den Reifenpreisen
> Ich hab letztens nen Satz Trelleborg TM800 (2x650/65R38 & 2x540/65R28) geholt, die sind teurer als so manche Autos hier


Der Trecker dazu ist bestimmt auch nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Oktober 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Kurze frage an die BMW Profis,
> 
> Ich hatte heute eine Diskussion mir einem Kollegen der meinte das der m3 e90 hinten genau die gleichen bremsen hat wie vorn...?! Blödsinn, oder?



Es ist bei BMW häufig so, dass die Bremse vorne und hinten eine sehr ähnliche Größe hat. Bei meinem 850Ci ist die Größe vorne und hinten (Durchmesser) dieselbe, aber vorne sind sie innenbelüftet und hinten nicht. Beim 760Li sind es 4mm unterschied und vorne sowohl hinten innenbelüftet. 

Es ist aber auch so, dass die Bremse hinten keine Deko ist, sondern auch was leisten muss...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf meinem 1er hatte ich laut Tests gute Dunlop drauf, bin dann auf Nokian gewechselt (WR A3), die laut Tests minmal schlechter waren.
> Auf meinem Auto fuhren sich die Nokian aber um Welten besser


Nokian kann einfach Schnee, das bestätigen auch alle Tests. Nur wird da halt sowas wie Geräusch(wird Nokian auch gerne abgewertet, wobei ich die zumindest von Innen 0 höre), Verschleiß und Trocken-Bremsweg mit gewertet und macht in Summe mehr aus als die "echte" Winterperformance.


----------



## Riverna (13. Oktober 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alles mit den Reifenpreisen
> Ich hab letztens nen Satz Trelleborg TM800 (2x650/65R38 & 2x540/65R28) geholt, die sind teurer als so manche Autos hier



Das ist nicht ernst gemeint, sondern bezog sich noch auf die dumme Frage von Seabound ob ich Baumarktreifen fahre.


----------



## XE85 (13. Oktober 2016)

Es wurden einige Beiträge ausgeblendet, zeitweise kommt man sich hier vor wie im, zum Glück geschlossenen, Laberthread.


----------



## s-icon (14. Oktober 2016)

Kleines Geschenk zum Freitag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2016)

Zu was gehören die Schlüssel?


----------



## Kusanar (14. Oktober 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Zu was gehören die Schlüssel?



Zu einem Porsche...


----------



## s-icon (14. Oktober 2016)

Zu einem Porsche Turbo S 991.2


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2016)

Und wie macht sich der Turbo...oder besser gesagt --> 2 Turbos?


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Oktober 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Zu einem Porsche Turbo S 991.2



Ich weine gerade leise, weil ich so einen vermutlich nie besitzen werde, aber es gerne tun würde


----------



## s-icon (14. Oktober 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wie macht sich der Turbo...oder besser gesagt --> 2 Turbos?



Sehr gut, noch mal deutlich mehr Punsch als der GT3 RS und mit Allradantrieb perfekt für den Winter.
Da  darf der GT3 RS in den Winterschlaf.



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich weine gerade leise, weil ich so einen vermutlich nie besitzen werde, aber es gerne tun würde



Manchmal geht es schneller als man denkt


Hier nochmal ein kleines Bild, ich liebe den  Hintern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Oktober 2016)

Wow. Obwohl Porsche normalerweise nicht so meins ist, aber der sieht echt scharf aus  Viel Spaß mit der Rakete!


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2016)

Ein bildschönes Auto und genau meine Farbe.  Erfreue mich mal mit ein paar Impressionen aus dem Innenraum.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Oktober 2016)

> Sehr gut, noch mal deutlich mehr Punsch als der GT3 RS und mit Allradantrieb perfekt für den Winter.



Was macht dir eigentlich mehr spaß der Turbo S oder der GT3 RS, zumal der eine Turboaufgeladen und der andere ein Sauger ist.


----------



## s-icon (15. Oktober 2016)

Danke Jungs. Bild vom Innenraum kommt.

GT3 RS oder Turbo S, das ist schwierig. Für die Landstraße, Pässe etc. auf jeden Fall der GT3RS.
Wenn ich aber auf der Autobahn bin der Turbo S.
Aber Spaß machen beide.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2016)

Übergewichtige fette GTs sind beide.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Oktober 2016)

Nee Freunde, Porsche ist absolut nicht meine Welt.

Bin heute nach fast 1,5 Jahren wieder den 8er gefahren  Aber irgendwie ist es auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war...


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich vor sich en E-Auto zu kaufen?


----------



## Zeiss (15. Oktober 2016)

Nö, ganz sicher nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2016)

Wenn sie denn irgendwann mal ordentlich nutzbar sind und nicht zuviel kosten, dann ja.


----------



## Captn (15. Oktober 2016)

Ist mir viel zu teuer und aufladen kann ich das Ding auch nicht überall. Vielleicht irgendwann mal...


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Oktober 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eigentlich vor sich en E-Auto zu kaufen?



Klar sobald man weder in den Eigenschaften noch vom Preis Nachteile zum jeweils aktuellen Stand bei Verbrennern hat.


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eigentlich vor sich en E-Auto zu kaufen?



Sicher. Renault hat tolle Dinger im Angebot. Mag mich nur noch nicht vom Mégane trennen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Sicher. Renault hat tolle Dinger im Angebot. Mag mich nur noch nicht vom Mégane trennen.



Z.B der Zoe der im Grunde ein Clio zum doppelten Preis ist. Da muss man ja glatt zwei bestellen  .


----------



## Kusanar (15. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn das Problem mit der Reichweite und den E-Tankstellen nicht wäre... dann wäre ich durchaus für ein E-Mobil zu haben. Solange die Preise am Boden bleiben, versteht sich. Momentan gibt es da für meine Anwendungszwecke kein vernünftiges Angebot.


----------



## Seabound (15. Oktober 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Z.B der Zoe der im Grunde ein Clio zum doppelten Preis ist. Da muss man ja glatt zwei bestellen  .



Man muss sich die E-Mobilität leisten können. Wem des zu teuer is, der muss halt weiter einen stinkenden Benziner fahren.


----------



## Captn (15. Oktober 2016)

Der stinkende Benziner hat aber mehr Reichweite.


----------



## BlackAcetal (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde Verbrennungsmotoren einfach am geilsten vom Gefühl. Ich würde mir da voll komisch in nem Auto vorkommen was einfach nur surrt statt knattert. 
Die heutigen Benziner oder Diesel sind ja mittlerweile recht akzeptabel im Verbrauch geworden.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Der stinkende Benziner hat aber mehr Reichweite.


Was zu 99% der Fälle egal ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was zu 99% der Fälle egal ist.


Und was machst du in dem einen Prozent?   Eine lange Kabeltrommel mitnehmen?

Das Konzeptfshrzeug mit dem nachtankbaren Elektrolyt erschien mir recht sinnig, das würde den normalen Prozess des Tankens (statt Ladens) fortführen, und was die Leute in ihre Autos kippen ist ihnen vermutlich egal.

Subjektiv betrachtet stehe ich auch eindeutig auf der Seite der Verbrenner.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was zu 99% der Fälle egal ist.


Die Reichweite ist nie egal.
Genau das ist das Problem mit den Elektroautos.
Genauso wie wie ein schnelles aufladen.
Wenn bei mir der Tank leer ist, fahre ich nach der Arbeit kurz zur Tanke und in 5 Minuten habe ich wieder nen Monat Ruhe.
Erst wenn Elektroautos das können, dann werden die Leute umsteigen.
Hätte ich nen Diesel, bräuchte ich nur alle 2 Monate tanken, da siehts noch schlechter für Elektroautos aus.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. Oktober 2016)

Die Reichweite spielt leider eine Rolle. Eine ganz große sogar oder was will ich mit nem Auto, mit dem ich nicht fahren kann?.
Das Problem wäre ja nichtmal jede Nacht auftanken oder so. Problematischer wirds, wenn man den ganzen Tag unterwegs ist. Dazu reicht auch schon in seinem näheren Umfeld hin und herzutuckern. Von Daheim zur Arbeit, von der Arbeit einkaufen nach Stadt A, von Stadt A zum Kollege nach Stadt B was helfen und von Stadt B dann wieder heim.  Dann ist der Akku leer, man hat die liebe Oma im Regen vergessen und kann nicht mehr weg. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hätte liebend gerne ein E-Auto bei mir daheim, aber nicht bei solchen Reichweiten. Ich persönlich hätte ich sogar noch den Vorteil das ich daheim Starkstrom hätte, und für solche Notfälle noch ein 2. Wagen dann. 
Was die Leute machen sollen die nicht daheim über Nacht laden können und keinen Zweitwagen zur Verfügung haben ist mir schleierhaft.

Hoffe aber trotzdem das mein alter Opel es noch so lange packt bis die E-Autos sinnvoller "nutzbar" sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Man muss sich die E-Mobilität leisten können. Wem des zu teuer is, der muss halt weiter einen stinkenden Benziner fahren.



Ich armer Hund habe dieses Jahr Autos für 120.000,- Euro bestellt, als E-Kisten wären wir mit ähnlichen Fahrzeugen bei etwa 200.000,- Euro gelandet. Dafür bin ich wirklich zu arm  .


----------



## Captn (16. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was zu 99% der Fälle egal ist.


In meinem Fall leider nicht. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass du das Ding nicht einfach mal kurz auflädst...
Es gibt zwar entsprechende Alternativen in der Entwicklung, die ein schnelles Laden ermöglichen, während die Batterie eine vergleichsweise enorme Laufleistung hat, aber wie schnell sowas den Weg in die Autos finden wird, hängt auch stark davon ab, wie sehr die Industrie an lithiumbasierten Geräten festhält, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Entwicklung dieser Alternativen erst ein paar Jahre jung ist.
Zumal ich an einem gewöhnlichen Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor bei Bedarf viel selbst reparieren kann. Bei nem E-Auto sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bin heute nach fast 1,5 Jahren wieder den 8er gefahren  Aber irgendwie ist es auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war...



Wieso das? Du bist doch so Feuer und Flamme gewesen für den 8ter.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2016)

So objektiv kann ich Dir es gar nicht sagen. Es ist eher so "jö, ist ein Auto..." Er meinte dann im Stau noch warm zu werden, die Anzeige gibt auf ca. 1:30, wo sie normalerweise bei 12 Uhr steht. War aber, glaube ich, zu wenig Kühlmittel drin, hat ziemlich laut gegurgelt....

Ich glaube, ich vergleiche ihn unbewusst mit dem 7er und da ist der 7er eben ganz andere Welt.



Seabound schrieb:


> Man muss sich die E-Mobilität leisten können.



Was fährst Du noch mal?



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was zu 99% der Fälle egal ist.



Solltest vielleicht nicht von Dir auf andere schließen...



tsd560ti schrieb:


> UnDas Konzeptfshrzeug mit dem nachtankbaren  Elektrolyt erschien mir recht sinnig, das würde den normalen Prozess des  Tankens (statt Ladens) fortführen, und was die Leute in ihre Autos  kippen ist ihnen vermutlich egal.



Mir ebenfalls. Die Idee mit dem "erneuerbaren Energieträger" (in dem  Fall Elektrolyt) passt schon. Alternativ wäre eine Brennstoffzelle sehr  gut denkbar.


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Oktober 2016)

> mhh gerade drauf gestoßen, klingt interessant.
> NanoFlowCell Quantino/FE im Fahrbericht - AUTO MOTOR UND SPORT
> Quasi Strom in flüssiger Form.
> 
> ...



Es gibt sogar ein Video dazu.


ab Kapitel 2 ab min 19:00
tvnow.de


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mir ebenfalls. Die Idee mit dem "erneuerbaren Energieträger" (in dem  Fall Elektrolyt) passt schon. Alternativ wäre eine Brennstoffzelle sehr  gut denkbar.



Sehe ich auch so. Daher halte ich auch Daimlers effektive Kapitulation bei dem Thema für eine der dümmsten/kurzsichtigsten Entscheidungen welche man seit dem Chrysler Deal getroffen hat.

Bis dahin finde ich Plug-In Hybride gar keine soo schlechte Zwischenlösung , quasi Verbrenner und E-Auto in einem. Wenn das meine aktuell benötigte Fahrzeugklasse währe könnt ich mir so einen V90 T8 durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir der Tank leer ist, fahre ich nach der Arbeit kurz zur Tanke und in 5 Minuten habe ich wieder nen Monat Ruhe.
> Erst wenn Elektroautos das können, dann werden die Leute umsteigen.
> Hätte ich nen Diesel, bräuchte ich nur alle 2 Monate tanken, da siehts noch schlechter für Elektroautos aus.


Ich finde das Thema Reichweite zwar auch einigermaßen wichtig, aber wer sein Auto einmal im Monat tanken muss, der sollte vom Fahrprofil sicher auch in der Lage sein, sein E-Auto vielleicht alle 1-2 Wochen zu laden.

Deiner Beschreibung nach hört sich das nach 400-500km Fahrleistung pro Monat an. Wo ist da deiner Meinung nach eine so massive Einschneidung vorhanden, dass man sich der E-Mobilität so entgegen stellt? Preise lassen wir mal außen vor, die sind ja ein ganz anderes Thema.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis dahin finde ich Plug-In Hybride gar keine soo schlechte  Zwischenlösung , quasi Verbrenner und E-Auto in einem.


Das wäre auch etwas für mich. Tagsüber in der Stadt entspannt unterwegs, die größeren Arbeitswege dann mit Verbrenner. Die Hersteller müssen nur einsehen, dass mancher gerne eine potente Maschine unter der Haube hätte und nicht einen kleinen 3- oder 4-Zylinder-Motor.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das wäre auch etwas für mich. Tagsüber in der Stadt entspannt unterwegs, die größeren Arbeitswege dann mit Verbrenner. Die Hersteller müssen nur einsehen, dass mancher gerne eine potente Maschine unter der Haube hätte und nicht einen kleinen 3- oder 4-Zylinder-Motor.


Naja, dass man um >200km/h zu halten nicht wirklich viel braucht beweisen tausende TDIs auf den Autobahnen jeden Tag. Wenn dann die Systemleistung noch zum Beschleunigen genug liefert kann der Verbrenner meinetwegen ruhig ein 4-Ender sein.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2016)

@Zeiss
Das sagt die Statistik über Deutschland und seine Autofahrer.
Suche selber danach.


----------



## fatlace (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe am Freitag mal mit meinem Händler telefoniert wegen meinem Clubsport.
Der Wagen wurde bereits 5mal verschoben und ist von KW 47 auf 51 gerutscht.
Hab ihm dann auch gleich gesagt, das ich den Wagen dann dieses Jahr nicht mehr holen werde.
Hätte ihn selbst im November/anfang Dezember mit 5 Tageskennzeichen abgeholt weils ja eh mein "Schönwetter"  Auto ist und ich ihn nicht mehr gefahren hätte, und soiweso EZ 2017 geplant war.
Kann ich meinen Hallenplatz erstmal abgeben


----------



## Mosed (16. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema Reichweite zwar auch einigermaßen wichtig, aber wer sein Auto einmal im Monat tanken muss, der sollte vom Fahrprofil sicher auch in der Lage sein, sein E-Auto vielleicht alle 1-2 Wochen zu laden.



Ja, aber wer will dafür 1 Stunde irgendwo an einer E-Tanke rumstehen? Oder wenn es kein Schnelllader ist noch ein paar Stunden mehr...
(Nicht jeder hat eine eigene Garage mit Stromanschluss...)

Und was ist wenn doch die Fahrt mit 400 km Länge kommt? Mit Glück gibt es unterwegs einen Schnellader - wobei schnell hier ja auch fast 1 Stunde ist, wenn man (fast) voll laden möchte.
Hier bringen manche gerne das Argument: Dafür kann man ja ein Auto mieten. Klar - ich gebe 40.000€ für ein E-Auto aus und miete mir dann für Langstrecken ein Auto. Sehr sinnvoll. 

Das Problem ist ja die geringe Reichweite gekoppelt mit den langen Ladezeiten. Daher halte ich "Akku laden" auch für ein dämliches Konzept bei einem Auto. Entweder Akku tauschen oder Brennstoffzelle.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Preise lassen wir mal außen vor, die sind ja ein ganz anderes Thema.



Die Preise müssen aber auch passen. Vor allem, wenn man das Fahrzeug als zweiter Besitzer kauft... Die Batterien sind an und für sich ein "Verbrauchsmaterial". Jetzt lass mal bei einem 5-6 Jahre alten Auto ein Zellmodul kaputt gehen. Habe gerade nachgeschaut, vom i3 kostet eine Zelle 1900€, es sind acht Stück verbaut. Sollte man die gesamte Zelle austauschen lassen müssen, kannst die Kiste auch wegwerfen...


----------



## norse (16. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das wäre auch etwas für mich. Tagsüber in der Stadt entspannt unterwegs, die größeren Arbeitswege dann mit Verbrenner. Die Hersteller müssen nur einsehen, dass mancher gerne eine potente Maschine unter der Haube hätte und nicht einen kleinen 3- oder 4-Zylinder-Motor.


Ganz genau! Mir reichen 50km elektrische Reicheweite - komm ich einmal auf Arbeit und zurück und auf Arbeit bzw. zu Hause wird geladen und gut. für weitere Strecken springt halt der 6 Zylinder mal an


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2016)

@ Mosed
Deine Argumentation zielt immer wieder in die gleiche Richtung, die hier im Thread von einigen eingeschlagen wird und ich mag das so langsam nicht mehr hören (oder lesen), denn diese Aussagen sind wie eine Bandansage. Auf Replay drücken könnte ich alleine. Der Beitrag, auf den ich mich bezog, beeinhaltete grundlegend folgende Aussage:

-> Fahrleistung des Users entspricht einem Tankvorgang im Monat auf Benzin, respektive einem Tankvorgang für zwei Monate auf Diesel.



			
				Klutten schrieb:
			
		

> Deiner Beschreibung nach hört sich das nach 400-500km Fahrleistung pro  Monat an. Wo ist da deiner Meinung nach eine so massive Einschneidung  vorhanden, dass man sich der E-Mobilität so entgegen stellt? Preise  lassen wir mal außen vor, die sind ja ein ganz anderes Thema.


Auch diese Aussage, bzw. Frage, koppelst du gekonnt ab und bringst die gleichen Argumente wie sie standardmäßig zum Thema kommen. Das ist vollkommen verallgemeinert und steht in keinem Bezug zu meinem Beitrag.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mir ebenfalls. Die Idee mit dem "erneuerbaren Energieträger" (in dem  Fall Elektrolyt) passt schon. Alternativ wäre eine Brennstoffzelle sehr  gut denkbar.




Zum Stichwort Brennstoffzelle fällt mir gleich wieder mein Gedanke zum Flowcell ein.  
Bis der Wirkungsgrad der Elektrolytherstellung bekannt ist kann man das ganze nur unvollständig beurteilen. 

Die Elektrolyse für Wasserstoff lag  meines Wissens nach bei ca. 40%. 
Ein konventionelles modernes Kohlekraftwerk lag bei 40-45%.
-> 16-18% Wirkungsgrad aus fossilen Brennstoffen 

Lässt man Atomkraftwerke außen vor bleibt man vielleicht bei 1/3 ernuerbar und 2/3 fossil, somit 24-27%.

Kein guter Wirkungsgrad der eingesetzten fossilen Energieträger in einem Brennstoffzellen-Fahrzeug im deutschen Strommix.   -> Wie gut liegen moderne Diesel/Benziner im Vergleich?



Sent from my MI Max using Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema Reichweite zwar auch einigermaßen wichtig, aber wer sein Auto einmal im Monat tanken muss, der sollte vom Fahrprofil sicher auch in der Lage sein, sein E-Auto vielleicht alle 1-2 Wochen zu laden.
> Deiner Beschreibung nach hört sich das nach 400-500km Fahrleistung pro Monat an. Wo ist da deiner Meinung nach eine so massive Einschneidung vorhanden, dass man sich der E-Mobilität so entgegen stellt? Preise lassen wir mal außen vor, die sind ja ein ganz anderes Thema.


Sind knapp 700km und wo soll ich mein Auto laden?
Ich hab kein Haus mit Starkstrom, geschweige denn überhaupt ein Haus.
Was mache ich, wenn wir mal wieder unsere Verwandten besuchen, das sind dann gerne mal 700-1000km an nem Wochenende?
Und vor allem, gibt es überhaupt Elektroautos die soviel Platz und Leistung bieten wie mein Octavia RS Combi?
Ich will den gleichen Komfort wie jetzt auch haben.
Dazu zählt für mich eine Langstreckentauglichkeit, ebenso wie Ladevolumen und kein andauerndes an die Steckdose hängen?


----------



## s-icon (16. Oktober 2016)

Mein Bruder kommt jeden Tag mit einem i3 zur arbeit und ich muss sagen eigentlich macht der echt spaß.

Vom Porsche wurden ja Innenraumbilder gewünscht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2016)

Ja, der macht wirklich Spaß, mein Ex-Arbeitgeber hat einen 60Ah Rex, das Ding geht schon ordentlich.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2016)

Model X.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Vom Porsche wurden ja Innenraumbilder gewünscht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten, das Armaturenbrett ist ein ohne Leder und die Mittelkonsole ist mit Softlack überzogen?


----------



## s-icon (16. Oktober 2016)

Nöö. Vollleder


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2016)

Ohne Nähte??? Gerade die Mittelkonsole sieht nicht nach Vollleder aus...

Habe heute das Lenkrad vom 7er auf Vordermann gebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht für's erste Mal gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2016)

Mosed schrieb:


> . Daher halte ich "Akku laden" auch für ein dämliches Konzept bei einem Auto. Entweder Akku tauschen oder Brennstoffzelle.



Akku tauschen ist auch sau blöd. Stell dir mal bei ner Raststätte an der BAB die gigantische Lagerhalle vor, für all die Akkus, die bei dem Autodurchlauf dort zum Tauschen vorgehalten werden müssen. Funktionieren würde das Tauschen auch nur, wenn es einen standardisierten Akku gibt. Darauf werden sich die Hersteller aber nie einigen. Laden ist genauso *******. Stell dir an der BAB mal die gewaltige Fläche an Super-Duper-Chargern vor, wenn jeder ein E-Auto hat und dort je nach Strecke minimum 30 Min tanken muss. Alles Kacke.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2016)

Alternative?


----------



## Seabound (16. Oktober 2016)

Elektro für Kurzstrecke und zu hause laden. Andererseits würde sich die Technik natürlich rapide entwickeln, wenn die Hersteller von der Regierung gezwungen werden würden, in E-Autos zu investieren. Dann würden sich auch wiederum neue Möglichkeiten ergeben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDurMK8xND4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haha passiert diese Reifensaison bei uns bestimmt auch wieder. Wenn man privat Räder umsteckt, dann braucht man keinen Drehmomentschlüssel, der Mann im Haus hat das im Gefühl.


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich vergleiche ihn unbewusst mit dem 7er und da ist der 7er eben ganz andere Welt.



Das kenne ich... wenn ich unter der Woche die ganze Zeit den Lexus gefahren bin und am Wochenende mal eine Spaßrunde mit dem Subi drehe denke ich mir auch immer "oh man wie laut, wie hart, empfindlich was Schlaglöcher angeht" usw wenn ich aber die ganze Woche oder Wochenende mal nur Subi gefahren bin und dann in den Lexus einsteige denk ich mir immer "meine güte was eine Eierpfeile, da geht ja gar nix, alles so indirekt und unsportlich"... wird denke ich bei dir auch so ein. Ich finde den Subaru die ersten Kilometer auch immer irgendwie ungeil bis dann nach einer Zeit der Fahrspaß wieder aufkommt. 

Bin das Wochende 300 Kilometer über Landstraßen und Passstraßen gefahren... musste das gute Wetter nochmal ausnutzen. Denke die Woche stell ich ihn weg.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das Video hab ich gestern schon gesehen, echt heftig 
Wobei nicht regelmäßig geeichte Drehmomentschlüssel oder billige Noname Schlüssel auch nicht ungefährlich sind.
Der Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel vom Bekannten hatte z.B. nach ein paar Jahren und geschätzt ~400x abknicken bei 100Nm eingestellt auch nur noch effektiv 70Nm, nicht gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2016)

Oh, das ist nicht gut.  Ich gebe meine privaten Hazet Drehmomentschlüssel immer dem Dekra Typen, wenn der die ganzen Sachen bei uns in der Werkstatt prüft. Er bekommt ne Tasse Kaffee, nen paar Kekse und dann knackt er die grade einmal durch.  Bis jetzt immer alles top gewesen, obwohl die Drehmomentschlüssel schon einiges mitgemacht haben. Sind mitlerweile 7 oder 8 Jahre alt...

Dann hab ich noch so nen 0815 Schlüssel, wo ich die Skala abgepfeilt habe. Der ist nur noch zum losbrechen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2016)

Heisst ja immer gut muss nicht teuer sein.
Nun ja, bei Werkzeug gilt das leider meistens doch.


----------



## Riverna (16. Oktober 2016)

Das stimmt leider, mein kleiner Drehmoment 6nm - 30nm hat mich 89Euro im Einkauf gekostet. Ist dafür natürlich auch eine ganze andere Liga als diese 35Euro Baumarkt Drehmomentschlüssel. Privat benutze ich eigentlich nur KS-Tools, Proxxon oder Hazet.


----------



## the_leon (16. Oktober 2016)

Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider, mein kleiner Drehmoment 6nm -  30nm hat mich 89Euro im Einkauf gekostet. Ist dafür natürlich auch eine  ganze andere Liga als diese 35Euro Baumarkt Drehmomentschlüssel. Privat  benutze ich eigentlich nur KS-Tools, Proxxon oder Hazet.



Mein Schrauberfritze (von der Mietwerkstattt) hat nur Hazet und Proxxon.


----------



## kloanabua (17. Oktober 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal


Kann ich bestätigen, mein Chef kauft leider fast nur Würth Werkzeug. 
Manches ist ganz ok, aber die Schlüssel ham im Gegensatz zu Hazet und Gedore ziemlich minderwertigen Stahl.

Für mich daheim kaufe ich nur Hazet und Gedore, auch wenns sichs vielleicht nicht rentiert finanziell für das bisschen was ich daheim mache, hab ich zumindest was vernünftiges. 

PS: Bin Nutzfahrzeugmechatroniker. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2016)

Oh man. Grad im Handelsblatt gelesen, dass seit heute auch Missouri gegen VW klagt. Der insgesamt 17 Staat nun der Anklage wegen dem Dieselskandal erhoben hat. Kein Problem, sind ja "nur" noch 33 Staaten übrig. Mal gespannt, wann die auf den Trichter kommen, dass sich da ordentlich die Milliarden aus Wolfsburg rausleiern lassen. o_O


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Oh man. Grad im Handelsblatt gelesen, dass seit heute auch Missouri gegen VW klagt. Der insgesamt 17 Staat nun der Anklage wegen dem Dieselskandal erhoben hat. Kein Problem, sind ja "nur" noch 33 Staaten übrig. Mal gespannt, wann die auf den Trichter kommen, dass sich da ordentlich die Milliarden aus Wolfsburg rausleiern lassen. o_O


Witzig, dass grad die US und A, ein Land welches die Umwelt Verpestung perfektioniert hat, da jetzt gegen Klagt 

Is halt Amerika. Solange se da Geld rausholen können machens ses auch...
Hier in der Umgebung wurden viele große Firmen von den Amis aufgekauft und seitdem gehen diese Firmen den Bach runter weil die Amis die bis auf den letzten Cent aussaugen und dann fallen lassen. Amerika eben


----------



## aloha84 (18. Oktober 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Witzig, dass grad die US und A, ein Land welches die Umwelt Verpestung perfektioniert hat, da jetzt gegen Klagt
> 
> Is halt Amerika. Solange se da Geld rausholen können machens ses auch...
> *Hier in der Umgebung wurden viele große Firmen von den Amis aufgekauft* und seitdem gehen diese Firmen den Bach runter weil die Amis* die bis auf den letzten Cent aussaugen und dann fallen lassen.* Amerika eben



Stimmt, das würden chinesische Firmen niemals machen.

VW hat halt einfach Mist gebaut, sie haben betrogen und dann gelogen.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Oktober 2016)

Und dafür kriegen sie eins auf den Sack.

Blöd nur, dass am Ende der Steuerzahler diesen Sch**ss ausbaden darf.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2016)

Daher will VW auch weniger Spielraum im NEFZ ausnutzen, damit das Land Niedersachsen sich über Steuern freuen kann.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Oktober 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Witzig, dass grad die US und A, ein Land welches die Umwelt Verpestung perfektioniert hat, da jetzt gegen Klagt



Nunja, dass eine hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit dem anderen zu tun. 

VW konnte die Zulassung nur mit der entsprechenden Software schaffen. Pech für VW, dass sich einer dort drüben Gedanken gemacht hat, wie es VW geschafft hat. Damit kam der Stein ins rollen. VW hatte ja die Chance die Software auszubauen, hat sich dann aber dazu entschlossen, diese noch etwas zu verfeinern, was am Ende aber auch nichts gebracht hat. 

Da bin ich mehr über die Oberen von VW erbost, als über die jetzigen Kläger.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2016)

Zu schade dass der Hersteller das auch vorher so zugegeben hat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (18. Oktober 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Witzig, dass grad die US und A, ein Land welches die Umwelt Verpestung perfektioniert hat, da jetzt gegen Klagt



Und womit? Mit Recht... 
Ob die Amis nun Umweltverpester sind oder nicht, tut dabei nichts zur Sache. VW hat unter falschen Tatsachen Produkte angeboten -> Betrug. Da sollte man nicht auf den Amis rumhaken, sondern ihnen Zusprechen.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Oktober 2016)

Es wäre ja kein Problem, dass die Amis VW verklagen, wenn sie nicht alles mit zweierlei Maß messen würden... Was sie selber machen, ist egal, aber jaaaa man sie bescheisst.....


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2016)

Wo messen sie den anders?


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2016)

Umgekehrt würden die Deutschen nicht anders reagieren, wenn Chevrolet z.B. hier bewusst Auto verkaufen würde, die über Gebührend radioaktiv strahlen würden. Insofern kann ich die Verärgerung der US Amerikaner verstehen. .


----------



## Riverna (18. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es wäre ja kein Problem, dass die Amis VW verklagen, wenn sie nicht alles mit zweierlei Maß messen würden... Was sie selber machen, ist egal, aber jaaaa man sie bescheisst.....



Was verkauft ein Amerikanischer Hersteller als total umweltfreundlich und es ist nicht so? Klar sind die Amerikaner nicht gerade für Umweltschutz bekannt, aber daraus machen sie auch keinen Geheimniss und behaupten dies auch gar nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2016)

Vor 20 Jahren gab es eine ganze Reihe Fälle, aber auch da wurde zugeschlagen:
Abgas-Skandal: Auch andere Autohersteller manipulierten Software - WELT
Eine Milliarde für 1,3Millionen Trucks war zumindest nicht soo wenig, Strafbeträge haben sich in den letzten Jahren aber halt auch noch ordentlich nach oben bewegt.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was verkauft ein Amerikanischer Hersteller als total umweltfreundlich und es ist nicht so? Klar sind die Amerikaner nicht gerade für Umweltschutz bekannt, aber daraus machen sie auch keinen Geheimniss und behaupten dies auch gar nicht.



Es geht mir nicht ums verkaufen. Amis betreiben beispielsweise Fracking, was aber extrem umweltschädlich gilt und da halten sie ihre Schnauze.

Bei der VW-Geschichte geht es den Amis NICHT darum, dass VW die Umwelt verpesten würde oder den Menschen schaden würde oder sowas, das ist Bullshit. Die Umwelt ist Amis scheissegal. Und ich würde Geld drauf wetten, dass auch GM und der Rest der Automobilindustrie der USA bescheißt, was wir da in Detroit gesehen haben, ist krank. Es geht darum, dass die Amis beschissen wurden und deswegen so ausrasten.

Was hat BP als Strafe abdrücken müssen, als die Deepwater Horizon explodiert ist? Ich habe da irgendwas um lächerliche 5 Mrd. $. und dabei haben sie den gesamten Golf von Mexico eingesaut. Finde den Fehler...


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2016)

Es geht um Gesetze,

 Mitte 2015 einigte sich BP mit der US-Regierung auf Schadensersatzzahlungen in Höhe von insgesamt 18,7 Milliarden Dollar, was der höchste Wert in der US-Geschichte ist.[5]
Olpest im Golf von Mexiko 2010 – Wikipedia


----------



## Seeefe (18. Oktober 2016)

Nirgendwo stand, dass die Amis sauer sind, dass VW ihnen die Luft verpestet hat. Es ging von Anfang an nur darum, dass VW sie beschissen hat. Dazu kommt, dass VW ein ausländisches Unternehmen ist, und auch noch auf den US-Automarkt kommt, mit Motoren, die die Amis nicht können. 

Deshalb haben die auch quasi unerreichbare Grenzwerte für Abgase angesetzt. Zumindest im Alltagsgebrauch. Natürlich mit dem Ziel, sich den Diesel vom Leib zu halten.


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht könnte man den Amerikanern Niedersachsen als Reparation anbieten. Sozusagen als 51 State.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürliche Auslese. Harrharrharr^^


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Oktober 2016)

Amerika zu bashen lieht halt im Trend. Kann die Amerikander aber voll und ganz verstehen, VW hat einfach totale Kacke abgezogen. Ich finde gerade wir sollten da auch mal schön unsere Schnute halten. Wir sind bei weitem keine Unschuldsengel. Unser kleines Land ist was Waffenexporte angeht ganz weit oben mit dabei, da geht weltweit unglaublich viel auf uns zurück. Da finde ich den Diesel Skandal fast schon belanglos gegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sehr geil! So sollte das immer laufen!


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2016)

Is das nich so ne Japoner Karre?


----------



## Riverna (19. Oktober 2016)

Honda Civic US Version. 

Sind aber nicht die gleichen Autos, wie man an den Bildern erkennt.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2016)

Jo man, VTEC kicked in!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Honda Civic US Version.
> 
> Sind aber nicht die gleichen Autos, wie man an den Bildern erkennt.



Wo siehst du einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Oktober 2016)

Der eine Hat eine Seitenmarkierungsleuchte und Blinker und der andere nur einen Blinker, das müste der unterschied sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Der eine Hat eine Seitenmarkierungsleuchte und Blinker und der andere nur einen Blinker, das müste der unterschied sein.


Nope haben beide eine. Sieht man doch deutlich.

Für mich sind das auch die gleichen Autos.


----------



## Seabound (19. Oktober 2016)

Ja. Sind sie. Ich seh da auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Oktober 2016)

Sind 100 pro die gleichen, alles passt. 

Zumal wohl nicht viele genau dieser Civics mit diesen hässlichen Felgen rumfahren


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Unser kleines Land ist was Waffenexporte  angeht ganz weit oben mit dabei, da geht weltweit unglaublich viel auf  uns zurück.



Das ist jetzt ein Scherz oder? Was haben Waffenexporte mit dem Thema zu tun?

Wieviel hast/hattest Du schon mit Amis speziell in der Automobilindustrie zu tun?

@Topic: Hey Leute, kennt sich einer mit der A-Klasse (W169) aus und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Topic: Hey Leute, kennt sich einer mit der A-Klasse (W169) aus und kann was dazu sagen?


In Opa Gold mit Rammpuffern an den Türen?  Dazu kann ich mehr sagen als in diesen Post passt.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Oktober 2016)

Ein 168 mit McLaren Design hätte ja noch was, aber ein 169.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2016)

Eure persönlichen Vorlieben interessieren mich nicht, sorry. Mich interessieren Schwachstellen, Probleme und etc...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Federbruch, Rost an den Türen, Lamellendach, Kondensator, Schmotze beim Diesel wenn der nicht Vollgas gefahren wird, Standlicht bei Xenon, Bremse hinten bei langsamer Fahrweise, Glühkerzen 55AW.

Das ist so in etwa die Kurzfassung. Vom technischen her kein schlechtes Auto. Die Türen wurden von Daimler quasi alle schon auf Kulanz getauscht, außer du erwischt ein Fahrzeug was ausschließlich freie Buden gesehen hat.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2016)

Naja, hört sich jetzt nicht so böse an. Federbruch scheint irgednwie "normal" zu sein, so oft wie man davon liest.

Es wird kein Diesel, eher ein A170 oder A200 als Handschalter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Federbruch haben ja auch viele andere Autos, deswegen würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.

Die Benziner als Handschalter haben kaum Probleme. Solange der immer gut Ölwechsel bekommt, sollte da nix mit sein. ...und bei der Wartung die Kupplung von unten nach oben entlüften/Bremsflüssigkeit erneuern(WICHTIG!).


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2016)

Hmm, das mit der Kupplung habe ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden. Wie meinst Du das genau?


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nen w169 von 2005, A170 Handschalter. Is halt ne A klasse ne 
Ich musste die Türschlösser machen lassen weil sie nicht mehr richtig geschlossen haben per ZV. Weiterhin 2 mal Probleme mit dem Zündkreis, lief nur noch auf 3 Pötten, hab ih aber für kleines Geld machen lassen.
Das einzige was mir im Moment Sorgen bereitet sind die Motorgeräusche. Er hat 165000 km runter, beim Kaltstart klappert es wie bescheuert...könnte Kettenspanner/Steuerkette sein, ich hoffe ja dass es nicht so ist. 
Ansonsten: unter A170 als Benziner würd ich nicht gehen, die Leistung ist dann schon sehr nervig. A140 und Autobahn auffahrt mein keinen Spaß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hmm, das mit der Kupplung habe ich jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden. Wie meinst Du das genau?


Behälter für Bremsflüssigkeit leer machen. Druckgerät für Bremsflüssigkeit am Entlüfternippel der Kupplung anschließen. Entlüfternippel aufdrehen. Drauf achten das der Behälter nicht überläuft und immer wieder die alte Flüssigkeit absaugen.

Macht man es wie beim normalen Auto ist anschließend Luft drin.  Frag mich bitte nicht warum das so ist. Es fahren ganz viele mit Luft in der Kupplung rum, wenn die die Wartung nicht bei Daimler bekommen haben. Fühlt sich dann an wie eine kaputte Kupplung.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2016)

Okay, sowas habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2016)

Ist auch ausschließlich bei W169. Fällt mir jedes Mal auf, wenn ich einen W169 zur AU reinfahre und die Kupplung sich total kaputt anfühlt mit riesen Leerweg.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sind 100 pro die gleichen, alles passt.



Vor dem Unfall getönte Scheiben, beim Unfall nicht. Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht das gleiche Auto... auch wenn es lustig wäre.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt ein Scherz oder? Was haben Waffenexporte mit dem Thema zu tun?



Ich meinte generell, dass es irgendwie in Mode ist für jeden Pups auf den Amerikanern rumzuhacken, gerade bei Deutschen. Dabei haben wir selber genug Dreck vor der Haustür.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vor dem Unfall getönte Scheiben, beim Unfall nicht. Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht das gleiche Auto... auch wenn es lustig wäre.



Blind? Die sind getönt. Sind nur unterschiedliche Lichtverhältnisse.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2016)

Würde ich auch sagen, sind definitiv dunkler als vorne. 
Und man erkennt sogar die Luftabweiser (oder wie die Teile heißen) oben an den Scheiben. 

Ich glaube wohl kaum das 2 sich so sehr ähnelnde Autos rumfahren, wo selbst Details übereinstimmen.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2016)

Was ihr das alle auf so einem kleinen Futzelbild erkennt?
Hmm, ist da ein offener Fahrerairbag?


----------



## Captn (20. Oktober 2016)

Also ich finde den Wagen schöner auf dem zweiten Bild. xD
Ich denke aber auch, dass es der selbe ist.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ihr das alle auf so einem kleinen Futzelbild erkennt?
> Hmm, ist da ein offener Fahrerairbag?



Man erkennt hässliche Felgen an nem weißen Auto. Das reicht. Gibts wohl nicht zweimal, dass sich jemand die gleichen so hässliche Felgen ans gleiche Auto schraubt.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen, sind definitiv dunkler als vorne.
> Und man erkennt sogar die Luftabweiser (oder wie die Teile heißen) oben an den Scheiben.
> 
> Ich glaube wohl kaum das 2 sich so sehr ähnelnde Autos rumfahren, wo selbst Details übereinstimmen.



Ist aber scheinbar so. Die Scheiben hinten sind definitiv deutlich heller als aus dem ersten Bild. Noch dazu kommt das mit dem Airbag, wirst kein Lenkrad mit Snapoff finden, das einen Airbag hat. Jedoch muss ich zugeben ist mir das auch erst aufgefallen durch JoM79


----------



## Captn (20. Oktober 2016)

Ja, jetzt wo du es sagst. :'D
Hab das mit dem Airbag gar nicht gerafft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2016)

Für mich sieht der Airbag aber vom Beifahrer aus (man sieht VOR dem Airbag ein schwarzes Gestänge < Lenkrad). 
Die getönten Scheiben sind schwer zu vergleichen durch Spiegelungen, Beleuchtung und Winkel der Aufnahme. Da können die komplett anders aussehen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2016)

Oh mann. Der hat doch beim Fahren sicher nicht das Lenkrad abgenommen und deswegen nen Unfall gebaut. Der wird das aufem Beifahrersitz liegen gehabt und bei Gelegenheit ausem  Fenster raus gehalten haben. Quasi als Gimmick.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2016)

Wer weiß , lustig war es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2016)

Aber sicher! ^^


----------



## Gast20180319 (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher dieses KFZ in nem Video gesehen zu haben.

Edit: http://i.imgur.com/uMyKx6d.jpg

Ich guck mal nacher ob ich das Video finde...
Vl war es auch ein anderes Auto.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2016)

Und da sieht man sogar wie getönt die Scheiben sind


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2016)

Der Airbag muss auf jeden Fall vom Beifahrer sein, so einen großer Airbag ist nicht mal bei den Ammis für den Fahrer zugelassen. Bei Beifahrer Airbags sind in den USA aber immer so groß.


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und da sieht man sogar wie getönt die Scheiben sind



Vielleicht ist es auch das gleiche Auto, wobei ich den Zufall schon sehr ungewöhnlich. Niemand macht sich absichtlich zum Kasper... aber die Dummheit der Menschen ist unergründlich.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Niemand macht sich absichtlich zum Kasper... .



Nein, natürlich nicht. Dem ist zufällig das Lenkrad ausem Fenster gefallen und er konnte es grad noch fangen...


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2016)

Entweder ließt du nicht richtig oder aber du bist noch dämlicher als ich es bisher angenommen habe. 

Wenn man schon so einen Blödsinn mit dem Lenkrad macht, wird wohl kaum jemand so dämlich sein (meine Vermutung) dann später ein Bild zu posten das die Karre kaputt ist. Damit macht man sich im kompletten Internet zum Horst... von daher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das jemand das Risiko eingeht. Hoffe das hast nun selbst du kapiert und nun ignoriere ich dich wieder weiter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2016)

Zum "Horst" hat er sich bereits mit dem ersten Foto gemacht (Lenkrad aus Fenster). Da brauch es kein zweites Unfallfoto für um den Titel abzustauben


----------



## Riverna (20. Oktober 2016)

Er findet es vermutlich cool und sieht es anders als das er sich damit zum Gespött macht. Ich persönlich finde es natürlich auch nicht gut, ob es nun ein "Fake" Lenkrad ist oder nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Leuten ist es vollkommen egal ob sie sich zum Idioten oder nicht.
Hauptsache sie fallen irgendwie auf.


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zum "Horst" hat er sich bereits mit dem ersten Foto gemacht (Lenkrad aus Fenster). Da brauch es kein zweites Unfallfoto für um den Titel abzustauben



Wenigstens einer hats verstanden ^^ 




JoM79 schrieb:


> Vielen Leuten ist es vollkommen egal ob sie sich zum Idioten oder nicht.
> Hauptsache sie fallen irgendwie auf.



Damals in Holland, irgendwann in den 90er Jahren, hatte ich nen Kumpel, der hatte ne ca. 50cm Schwanzbong im Auto. Aus Porzellan. Schön hautfarben mit dicken Adern dran. Sah abgesehn von der enormen Größe ziemlich echt aus. Der is immer in seiner alten pinken Ente durch die Gegend gekurvt und hatte die Bong aufem Schoß. Sein"Hobby" wars halt, an der Ampel verpeilt zum Auto neben sich rüber zu grinsen und aus der Schwanzbong ordentlich einen durchzuziehen. Da man immer nur den oberen Teil von dem Pimmelding sah, sah es halt aus, als ob er sich selbst einen bläst. Er hat sich dann immer furchtbar über die Gesichter der anderen Autofahrer beömmelt. Holland war damals noch wesentlich liberaler. Manche Leute im Auto nebendran haben sich totgelacht, manch andere haben sich furchtbar aufgeregt und mit der Polizei gedroht. Im war es egal. Solche Menschen gibt's halt. Hauptsache anders. 

Die Moral von der Geschichte:

Heutzutage hätte ihn vielleicht jemand bei so ner Schwanzbongaktion mit dem Handy gefilmt . Er wäre dann möglicherweise auf YouTube gelandet und hätte mit dem Porzellanpimmel in seinem pinken Auto 10 Millionen Views generiert, ohne eigentlich was damit zu tun zu haben oder davon zu wissen. Das ist das Internet. So laufen die Dinge. Und genauso war das eben mit zwei Fotos von ner weißen Japanischen Karre mit hässlichen Felgen. Riverna hats als erster erkannt ;0)


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer hats verstanden ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--Gefällt mir--

Warum gibts diesen Button hier net D:


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (21. Oktober 2016)

Ach du kacke, mich hats grade zerrissen 
Ich glaube ich weiß was ich mache wenn ich mal n Auto hab 
Natürlich ohne Gras. Drogen haben beim Fahren nichts verloren.


----------



## fctriesel (22. Oktober 2016)

Habe nun zumindest schonmal in meinem Clubsport in der Autostadt dringesessen, gefahren bin ich immer noch nicht. Hat einen Mangel der sich nicht sofort beheben ließ, daher wird der Golf nun zum Händler geliefert. Solange fahre ich in einem Passat B8 Variant von Europcar, wenigstens kostenneutral für mich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@s-icon
Winterräder habe ich mir einen Satz Cadiz in 7,5x18 besorgt. Sind halt eintragungsfrei, was für mich in Hessen nicht ganz unwichtig ist. Kommen aber erst drauf wenn Winter gemeldet wird, außerdem habe ich den Golf eh noch nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW: Kann hier jemand eine gute Felgenversiegelung empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Sind halt eintragungsfrei, was für mich in Hessen nicht ganz unwichtig ist.


Warum das, hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## fctriesel (22. Oktober 2016)

Für mich wäre zwar Fulda zuständig, aber Marburg hat die bessere Homepage:
Einzelgenehmigungen / Betriebserlaubnisse


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2016)

Der hat keine EG Betriebserlaubnis?


----------



## fctriesel (22. Oktober 2016)

Doch, aber bei allen Änderungsabnahmen nach 19.2 bzw 21 hast du selbst nach erfolgreicher Abnahme durch dem TÜV erstmal keine Betriebserlaubnis mehr.
Fulda bzw. Marburg prüft die Abnahme nochmal und erteilt dir, natürlich gegen Gebühr, eine neue Betriebserlaubnis.

Mit einem Satz Felgen wäre es zwar nur eine 19.3er Abnahme aber es ist noch ein anderes Fahrwerk für den Golf geplant. Womit ich den ****** wieder an der Backe hätte...


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2016)

Also doch alles wie immer, TÜV überprüft und bei der Zulassung gibt's nen neuen Schein.


----------



## fctriesel (22. Oktober 2016)

Nein, mit der Abnahme vom TÜV bekommst du keinen neuen Schein. Die Abnahme muss erst von Fulda in Form einer neuen Betriebserlaubnis freigegeben werden weil die alte nach der Abnahme ungültig ist.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2016)

Sag ich doch.
War doch schon immer so, dass deine Betriebserlaubnis erlischt wenn du etwas veränderst. 
Ausser halt mit ABE. 
Deswegen musst du ja zu TÜV, Dekra, etc um das überprüfen zu lassen.
Danach dann zur Zulassung und du hast deine Betriebserlaubnis wieder.


----------



## fctriesel (22. Oktober 2016)

Und was sagst du wenn Fulda dir keine neue Betriebserlaubnis erteilt obwohl der TÜV alles korrekt abgenommen hat?


----------



## Seabound (22. Oktober 2016)

Was hatte das rote Geschoß denn für nen Mangel?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Und was sagst du wenn Fulda dir keine neue Betriebserlaubnis erteilt obwohl der TÜV alles korrekt abgenommen hat?


Dann sollten die mir das erstmal begründen.


----------



## fctriesel (22. Oktober 2016)

Und bis zur Begründung und länger hast du keine Betriebserlaubnis. Und hast noch nichtmal die Zulassungsstellung für den neuen Fahrzeugschein betreten. Doof ne?



Seabound schrieb:


> Was hatte das rote Geschoß denn für nen Mangel?


Fehlermeldung vom Blind-Spot-System.


----------



## Riverna (22. Oktober 2016)

Gestern war richtig was los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Und bis zur Begründung und länger hast du keine Betriebserlaubnis. Und hast noch nichtmal die Zulassungsstellung für den neuen Fahrzeugschein betreten. Doof ne?.


So, bin leicht müde, aber hab es mir mal komplett durchgelesen.
Seit wann sitzt da noch ne Behörde dazwischen?
Es gilt aber auch nur, wenn keine Änderungsabnahme vorliegt.
Also wenn es kein Gutachten zu den verbauten Teilen gibt.
KUS * Tuning und Eintragungen


----------



## Klutten (22. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann sollten die mir das erstmal begründen.



Du hast das Problem nicht richtig verstanden. In Hessen und Brandenburg ticken die Uhren aufgrund von Unregelmäßigkeiten etwas anders. Hier hat man eine Bündelungsbehörde zwischengeschaltet, die jegliche Eintragungen auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit überprüfen. Die interessiert also das Auto nicht, sondern checken die Eintragung auf rein rechtlicher Basis und den zur Begutachtung vorgelegten Unterlagen. Hat der Prüfer die geforderten Nachweise in seiner Rechtsakte nicht gewissenhaft geführt, gibt es eine Absage. 

Begründen muss dir das Land schlussendlich auch nichts. Nach einer erfolgreichen Begutachtung nach §21 StVZO ist im einfachsten Fall die "Untere Landesbehörde", also eigentlich überall die einfachen Zulassungsstellen, für eine Wiedererteilung der Betriebserlaubnis zuständig. Im Falle der beiden genannten Bundesländer schaltet das Land aber eine "Obere Landesbehörde" zwischen und überprüft die Vorgänge.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass da ein paar Leute sitzen, die rechtlich richtig auf Zack sind. Ich habe kürzlich mehrere Tage mit der Bündelungsbehörde in Fulda diskutiert, weil denen ein Gutachten für ein Neufahrzeug nicht gepasst hat, welches ich erstellt hatte. Der gute Mann vor Ort wollte partout (nationale) Ausnahmegenehmigungen von mir, obwohl das Fahrzeug vollständig einschlägigen EG-Genehmigungen und ECE-Regelungen entsprach. Somit war die Forderung völlig unverständlich und haben den Fahrzeughalter zusätzliche 180€ für die Ausnahmen gekostet. Ich hätte mich darüber ja nicht aufgeregt wenn der Einwand gerechtfertigt wäre, aber wenn ein Fahrzeug EG- oder Welt-Normen entspricht, dann stehen die eindeutig über dem deutschen Recht. 

Abschließend wird der Fall jetzt demnächst bei einem Treffen unseres Technischen Dienstes mit den hessischen Landesbehörden nachbesprochen, um der Behörde zu zeigen, dass sie auf dem Holzweg waren. ...aber erstmal sitzen sie am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Zoon (23. Oktober 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> ... Hat einen Mangel der sich nicht sofort beheben ließ, ...



Das weckt ja vertrauen, hier ist ihr neues Fahrzeug aber fahren  können Sie damit noch nicht, hat einen noch nicht behebbaren Mangel. An  deiner Stelle würde ich direkt auf ein Austauschmodell bestehen weil  wenn so schon los geht haste Pech Montagsauto ...


----------



## fctriesel (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich hätte damit fahren können und den Mangel von meinem Händler beseitigen lassen können.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2016)

Ist das ein Kamera basiertes oder eine Radar-System? Von meinem eigenen Wagen kann ich sagen dass Störungen bei ersterem mehr oder weniger normal sind (mag z.B. keinen Regen und keine zu hoch eingestellten Scheinwerfer)


----------



## fctriesel (23. Oktober 2016)

Radar, es mußte zur Mangelbeseitigung die Stoßstange demontiert werden.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Oktober 2016)

Hab da mal eine Frage.

In meiner Stadt fährt ein VW Tiguan rum, bei dem vorne ein rotes Licht hinter dem VW Emblem leuchtet. Ab und an leuchtete dies auch grün. Dabei war es auch egal ob der Wagen sich bewegt oder steht, es leuchtet die ganze Zeit. 

Ist mir bisher nie bei einem anderen Wagen aufgefallen, wofür ist das da?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2016)

Auf jeden Fall nichts was man bei VW bestellen kann. Rotes Licht vorne ist großes NoGo.

Könnte die Statusanzeige von einem Marderschreck oder sowas sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du hast das Problem nicht richtig verstanden. In Hessen und Brandenburg ticken die Uhren aufgrund von Unregelmäßigkeiten etwas anders.


In NRW ist das aber nicht so? Ich hab hier nählich davon noch nix gehört.


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Oktober 2016)

@TBF
Die Frage hast du jetzt nicht ernst gemeint?


----------



## Klutten (23. Oktober 2016)

Hessen und Brandenburg sind nicht NRW, Bayern oder Niedersachsen.


----------



## fatlace (23. Oktober 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage.
> 
> In meiner Stadt fährt ein VW Tiguan rum, bei dem vorne ein rotes Licht hinter dem VW Emblem leuchtet. Ab und an leuchtete dies auch grün. Dabei war es auch egal ob der Wagen sich bewegt oder steht, es leuchtet die ganze Zeit.
> 
> Ist mir bisher nie bei einem anderen Wagen aufgefallen, wofür ist das da?



Das ACC ist im neuen Tiguan hinter dem VW Emblem, aber ob das irgendwie leichtet kann ich dir nicht sagen.

@fctriesel
Schade das bei der Abholung nicht alles gepasst hat, sieht aber klasse aus in rot ging ja recht fix bei dir.
auf meinen muss ich ja noch bis nächstes Jahr warten, auch wen ich ihn sowieso dieses Jahr nichtmehr gefahren wäre, hätte ich gerne schon angefangen daran zu schrauben


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2016)

Zum Glück konnte ich mein Auto noch ohne diesen ganzen Assistenzquatsch bestellen.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> Das ACC ist im neuen Tiguan hinter dem VW Emblem, aber ob das irgendwie leichtet kann ich dir nicht sagen.



Am ACC leuchtet gar nichts.


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2016)

Das ist bestimmt der neue K.I.T.T. Getarnt als VW Tiguan.


----------



## s-icon (24. Oktober 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> @s-icon
> Winterräder habe ich mir einen Satz Cadiz in 7,5x18 besorgt. Sind halt eintragungsfrei, was für mich in Hessen nicht ganz unwichtig ist. Kommen aber erst drauf wenn Winter gemeldet wird, außerdem habe ich den Golf eh noch nicht.
> 
> 
> BTW: Kann hier jemand eine gute Felgenversiegelung empfehlen?



Danke für die Rückmeldung, hoffentlich bekommst du das Auto bald
Die Cadiz könnten mir auch gefallen, auf das ganze Eintragen etc. habe ich einfach keine Lust.

Als Felgenversieglung ist bei mir Gtechniq C5 drauf, kann ich ohne bedenken weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Kusanar (24. Oktober 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nichts was man bei VW bestellen kann. Rotes Licht vorne ist großes NoGo.



Was anderes als weißes Licht vorne ist ein NoGo. Was anderes als rotes Licht hinten ist ein NoGo.

Hab mal einen Strafzettel kassiert, weil ich damals in meiner jugendlichen Dummheit die Kofferraumabdeckung weggelassen hatte und darunter ein Woofer mit blauer Neon-Röhre obendrauf montiert war. Der hat also von unten die Heckscheibe beleuchtet und ich wurde aus dem Verkehr gezogen, weil ich "mit einem Einsatzfahrzeug verwechselt werden könnte"....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Oktober 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Als Felgenversieglung ist bei mir Gtechniq C5 drauf, kann ich ohne bedenken weiterempfehlen.



Als Alternative kann ich das GYEON Rim empfehlen, das hab ich auf meinen Sommerrädern drauf.
Q2Rim - gyeonquartz.com

Und wer per Hand wäscht, da ist mein neues Lieblingsshampoo das GYEON Bathe+, welches eine Versiegelung mit drin hat.
Das Beading ist also immer perfekt 
Q2M Bathe Plus - gyeonquartz.com


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Was haltet ihr vom Mercedes 190E ?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2016)

Opas Benz den der Cousin anschließend als Anfängerauto schrotten durfte ist alles was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2016)

190 schrotten ist nicht gut.  Der ist doch mega einfach zu fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2016)

Im sei zu Gute zu halten dass es eine Übermenge an Blechschäden in London war. Also viel Verkehr bei Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite und auch nicht ein großer Crash sondern "nur" irgendwann zu viel Boxauto gespielt.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Oktober 2016)

pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Mercedes 190E ?



Er ist toll


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Als Alternative kann ich das GYEON Rim empfehlen, das hab ich auf meinen Sommerrädern drauf.
> Q2Rim - gyeonquartz.com
> 
> Und wer per Hand wäscht, da ist mein neues Lieblingsshampoo das GYEON Bathe+, welches eine Versiegelung mit drin hat.
> ...




Ich dachte immer, Felgen sind ab Werk versiegelt? 

Bei meinen isses so glaub ich.


----------



## s-icon (25. Oktober 2016)

Selbst wenn, meine Felgen und mein Auto wird jede Saison neu versiegelt.
Eine Versiegelung hält ja auch nicht ewig.


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2016)

Meine werden vom Bremsstaub versiegelt. Vorteil von schwarzen Felgen. Muss man nicht so putzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Oktober 2016)

...und das matt sieht sowieso besser aus.


----------



## Riverna (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich wechsel einfach das Auto, bin zu faul zum Felgenversiegeln


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Habe ich noch nie gemacht, wozu auch.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. Oktober 2016)

Apropos Felgen, da lässt man ein Mal den Bruder ans Auto und 20min später hat man Macken in zwei Felgen 
Zum Glück nix wildes und nur die OEM-Felgen, die als Winterfelgen dienen, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2016)

Wenn die Felgen schwarz sind, kann man das gut mit nem Edding ausbessern. Hab ich bei mir schon paar mal gemacht. Wenn die Macken nicht so groß sind, sieht man auf den ersten Blick garnix. Besonders dann, wenn die Felge etwas eingestaubt ist.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2016)

Hmmm, daran war jetzt aber wirklich nix lustig gemeint. War nur ein Tipp, wenn kein Lackstift zur Hand. Ich mach das eigentlich immer mit Edding. Hält prima. Bei kleineren Schrammen völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Useful (26. Oktober 2016)

pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Mercedes 190E ?



Schönes Auto 
Ein Kumpel macht seinen derzeit fertig, weil der lange stand. Hat den 2 Liter Benziner mit ich meine 122 PS und schon 460000km gelaufen.
Deswegen muss da bisschen was gemacht werden


----------



## s-icon (26. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ohne Nähte??? Gerade die Mittelkonsole sieht nicht nach Vollleder aus...



Ist aber Vollleder, ist serienmäßig


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2016)

Sieht mir trotzdem nicht nach Vollleder aus... Ich kenne kein Vollleder-Fahrzeug, bei dem an den Kanten (zum Beispiel vom Armaturenbrett oder der Mittelkonsole) keine Nähte sind.

Das ist Vollleder, siehe die Kante an der "Welle" am Armaturenbrett...


----------



## s-icon (26. Oktober 2016)

Schau nochmal genau hin, die Naht auf dem Amaturenbrett ist vorhanden. Nur weiter oben, ebenso an Türen etc. Nur bei der Mittelkonsole gibt es keine Nähte mehr


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hmmm, daran war jetzt aber wirklich nix lustig gemeint. War nur ein Tipp, wenn kein Lackstift zur Hand. Ich mach das eigentlich immer mit Edding. Hält prima. Bei kleineren Schrammen völlig ausreichend.


Man kann ja auch so fahren, dass man sowas gar nicht erst machen muss. 
Aber das mit nem Edding auszubessern, hab ich wirklich noch nie gehört. [emoji38]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2016)

Zu mal ein Edding ja "glänzt" und so eben doch auf ner Mattschwarzen-Felge auffällt.


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2016)

Deshalb wäscht man die Felgen ja nicht. Durch das Bremsen und fahren auf dreckigen Straßen fällt das gar nicht auf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2016)

Dann würden schwarze Stahlfelgen aber auch ausreichen


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2016)

Die sind dann aber so schnell braun und das will auch keiner, wobei man hier ja wieder mit Radkappen tricksen kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2016)

Ach da hilft doch Edding ebenfalls  

Oder die Spray-Dose ausm Baumarkt fürn 5er.


----------



## Captn (26. Oktober 2016)

Dann sind die Reifen auch gleich wieder schön schwarz. [emoji38]


----------



## XE85 (26. Oktober 2016)

Aus gegebenem Anlass ein Hinweis auf die Forenregeln:



> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge
> *
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht.* Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die*
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zu mal ein Edding ja "glänzt" und so eben doch auf ner Mattschwarzen-Felge auffällt.



Wenn man den Edding tupft, und nicht pinselt, fällt das nicht so auf. Und wie gesagt, etwas Bremsstaub gibt das Finish für ein nahezu perfektes Ergebnis. Meine Felgen sind mattschwarz und ich muss mich echt anstrengend, die ausgebesserten Stellen zu finden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass ein Hinweis auf die Forenregeln:



Das war mir bewusst, allerdings nicht das selbst in der Rumpelkammer so sehr drauf geachtet wird. 
Ein wenig lockerer könnte die Moderation auf PCGH schon sein. 


@ Seabound

Rammelst du dir denn so oft die Felgen ein? 


Mal was ganz anderes. 
Ist euch eine bräunliche Verfärbung bei Reifen (neu wie auch alt)  an den Flanken aufgefallen? 
Ich musste das bei meinen neuen Sommerreifen beobachten. Im Internet ließt man öfter davon, sei es bei nagelneuen oder auch älteren. 
Manche schmieren ihren Reifen daher sehr oft ein (finde ich weder praktisch, noch sonderlich ansehnlich, da es ein "nassen Glanz" hat).

Kann es manchmal damit zusammen hängen, dass der Felgenreiniger (Sonax Extrem oder wie das Zeug heißt) mit dem Gummi reagiert und dadurch sich bräunliche Stellen bilden?
Ich achte zwar drauf nur auf die Felge zu sprühen, aber ganz verhindern kann man es ja schlecht.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2016)

XE85 schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass ein Hinweis auf die Forenregeln:


Dann halt nochmal.


Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn die Felgen schwarz sind, kann man das gut mit nem Edding ausbessern.


Haha, wie geil.
Aber war ja bei dir nicht anders zu erwarten.

Jetzt darf man schon nicht mehr über Kommentare lachen.


----------



## XE85 (26. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das war mir bewusst, allerdings nicht das selbst in der Rumpelkammer so sehr drauf geachtet wird.
> Ein wenig lockerer könnte die Moderation auf PCGH schon sein.



Die Forenregeln gelten im selben Maße auch in der Ruka.

Und ich hab es eh locker gesehen und es bei einem Hinweis belassen, ich hätte auch Karten verteilen können. Zudem hab ich den Post nur erstellt da es in letzter zu einer Häufung solcher Posts kommt. Also bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und wieder BTT pls.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wenn die Felgen schwarz sind, kann man das gut mit nem Edding ausbessern. Hab ich bei mir schon paar mal gemacht. Wenn die Macken nicht so groß sind, sieht man auf den ersten Blick garnix. Besonders dann, wenn die Felge etwas eingestaubt ist.



Ne, Silberne OEM-Alus. Aber egal, wie gesagt, eh nur Winterfelgen.

Dafür hatte ich heut auch was geiles:

Ich war vor zwei Wochen bei meinem Seat Händler, weil gefühlt das Licht bei meinem Ibiza sehr tief stand. Auto abgegeben, extra um "genaue" Einstellung gebeten, kurz in die Stadt, wiedergekommen, Auto mitgenommen.
Gestern Abend war ich unterwegs und hatte echt das Gefühl ich seh gar nix.
Also gerad nach der Uni beim TÜV vorbei, nach dem Motto "Ihr macht doch da bei diesem kostenlosen Lichttest im Oktober mit..."

Fahr mein Auto in die Halle, Licht an, er seine Maschine davor.
"Uh oh..." - Ausgestiegen, angeschaut. Beide Scheinwerfer (Xenon) waren bei ordnungsgemäßer Messung (per VCDS Scheinwerfer auf Grundstellung, etc.) fast 1cm UNTER dem Strich.
Hab ihm erklärt dass ich vor zwei Wochen erst deswegen bei Seat war, sein Kommentar: "Das ist dann ja mal ne riesen Frechheit! Ich hoffe Sie haben für die Einstellung nix bezahlt."
Kurz dran rumgedreht, jetzt passt es. Mal schauen, heut Abend fahre ich mal ne Runde.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @ Seabound
> 
> Rammelst du dir denn so oft die Felgen ein?
> .



Eigentlich nicht mehr so oft. Das ich von ASA auf OZ umgestiegen bin, hat was gebracht. Die ASA mit dem extrem breiten Felgenhorn waren richtige Randsteinsuchmaschinen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes.
> Ist euch eine bräunliche Verfärbung bei Reifen (neu wie auch alt)  an den Flanken aufgefallen?
> Ich musste das bei meinen neuen Sommerreifen beobachten. Im Internet ließt man öfter davon, sei es bei nagelneuen oder auch älteren.
> Manche schmieren ihren Reifen daher sehr oft ein (finde ich weder praktisch, noch sonderlich ansehnlich, da es ein "nassen Glanz" hat).


Lass die armen Reifen doch braun sein.  Hat bis jetzt noch keinem Reifen geschadet. Diese Reifenschmiere blos weglassen, ist schrecklich das Zeug.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lass die armen Reifen doch braun sein.  Hat bis jetzt noch keinem Reifen geschadet. Diese Reifenschmiere blos weglassen, ist schrecklich das Zeug.


Für dein Reifen schrecklich oder findest du die schrecklich? 


Wie macht ihr das mit der Autowäsche im Winter? Also beachtet ihr dann was besonderes oder "einfach so wie immer"?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es sehr kalt ist, lasse ich die Unterbodenwäsche weg.


----------



## Seabound (26. Oktober 2016)

Woba. VW scheint es wirklich finanziell nicht gut zu gehen. Audi steigt mit dem LMP1 aus der WEC aus. Also keine LMP1 Audi Dieselbomber mehr in Le Mans. Zudem soll sich VW Ende 2016 aus der Rally WM zurückziehen, spätestens jedoch Ende 2017. Mal gespannt, wies mit Porsche in der WEC weiter geht. 

Audi: Abschied von 24 Stunden von Le Mans - FOCUS Online

Nach Audi-Beben: VW plant Motorsport-Ausstieg aus der WRC - FOCUS Online


----------



## aloha84 (26. Oktober 2016)

Im Winter mach ich auto-pflege-mäßig nicht viel.
Vorher wird er ordentlich gewaschen, bisl wax, fertig.
Wenn die Salzkrüste 1cm dicke erreicht hat, geht er mal durch die Waschstraße.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn es sehr kalt ist, lasse ich die Unterbodenwäsche weg.



Lass die besser immer weg . 
Die "Unterbodenwäsche" drückt dir den Dreck+ das Salz nur bis in die letzte Ecke vom Unterboden.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lass die armen Reifen doch braun sein.  Hat bis jetzt noch keinem Reifen geschadet. Diese Reifenschmiere blos weglassen, ist schrecklich das Zeug.



Solange die Reifen danach nicht so hässlich glänzen, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Für dein Reifen schrecklich oder findest du die schrecklich?
> 
> 
> Wie macht ihr das mit der Autowäsche im Winter? Also beachtet ihr dann was besonderes oder "einfach so wie immer"?


Das Zeug ist generell schrecklich und unnötig zugleich.

Ab durch die Waschanlage, Bremse heiß fahren, Auto trockenfahren und abstellen. Ist halt wichtig das man die Kiste relativ trocken abstellt, sonst könnte das beim Tür aufmachen schwierig werden.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Solange die Reifen danach nicht so hässlich glänzen, sehe ich da kein Problem.


Machen sie aber. 
Hier hatte es ein Aufbereiter mal besonders gut mit dem Zeug gemeint und so kräftig auf die Reifen genebelt, dass der ML mit 50 km/h auf das nächste Auto gekracht ist. Die Bremse war nämlich auch voll.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Machen sie aber.
> Hier hatte es ein Aufbereiter mal besonders gut mit dem Zeug gemeint und so kräftig auf die Reifen genebelt, dass der ML mit 50 km/h auf das nächste Auto gekracht ist. Die Bremse war nämlich auch voll.



Sowas sprüht man ja auch nicht, sodern nimmt einen Schaumstoffschwamm. 
Und auf die komplette Lauffläche sollte man es wenn möglich auch nicht schmieren


----------



## CRYztal312 (26. Oktober 2016)

Nach dem auftragen, kurz anziehen lassen und dann mit nem Tuch nachwischen sollte das glänzen verhindern.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Schau nochmal genau hin, die Naht auf dem Amaturenbrett ist vorhanden. Nur weiter oben, ebenso an Türen etc.



Mach doch mal bitte ein vernünftiges Bild.



s-icon schrieb:


> Nur bei der Mittelkonsole gibt es keine Nähte mehr



Das Widerspricht aber dem "Vollleder-Gedanken"...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2016)

Man kann Leder auch verkleben und nichts nähen. Machen wir z.B. beim neuen Volvo Schlüssel.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2016)

Du kannst den Schlüssel nicht mit dem Armaturenbrett oder Mittelkonsole vergleichen. Da wird es nie gemacht, weil zum einen sind die Konturen des Armaturenbretts sehr ausladend und Echtleder lässt sich nur begrenzt dehnen und zum anderen unterstreichen die Nähte, dass es Leder ist... Dabei ist egal ob BMW, Benz, Volvo, sonstwas... 

Bei meinem 7er steht in der Ausstattungsliste beispielsweise: _"Leder Merino Individual Goldbraun – Volllederausstattung"_ (er ist ein Special Edition Exclusive Carbonschwarz/Goldbraun (XD1)) und da ist alles mit Leder überzogen und an jeder Kante ist eine Naht zu sehen...


----------



## Useful (27. Oktober 2016)

Diese Reifensprays sollte man auch sehr vorsichtig auftragen. Ich habe mir jetzt so ein Reifen-Wachs bestellt, welches man mittels Applicator aufträgt (Das Soft99 Tire Wax). Kostet zwar 16€ aber dafür kommt es nicht einfach an Bremsenteile oder dahin wo es nicht hin soll, hält länger (habe für einen Satz Reifen mega wenig gebraucht), hat eine gute Standzeit (wesentlich besser als die Sprays) und es glänzt nicht so, sondern die Reifen sehen halt einfach aus wie neu. Wie gesagt, sind zwar 16€, aber da man im Verhältnis länger mit auskommt ist es letztendlich auch nicht mal so teuer. Also kann ich echt empfehlen. Gibt auch ein Video auf Youtube dazu. Glaube von dem Kanal Autopflege-Shop, da wo ich es auch bestellt hatte.
Ich finde Glanz generell zwar nicht schlecht, aber wenn man dazu dann die Lauffläche des Reifens sieht, sieht das irgendwie Käse aus


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ab durch die Waschanlage, Bremse heiß fahren, Auto trockenfahren und abstellen. Ist halt wichtig das man die Kiste relativ trocken abstellt, sonst könnte das beim Tür aufmachen schwierig werden.



Man könnte ja auch einen Putzlappen mitnehmen und nach der Waschanlage die Einstiege und die Türgummis trocken machen... kommt günstiger als "Trocken fahren" 

Ich mach dann meist noch ein wenig Glyzerin auf die Gummis, damit die nicht spröde werden und generell nicht so viel Wasser speichern. Dann friert da auch nix zu.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2016)

Naja und die Bremsen trocknest auch mit nem Tuch ab?  

Ich habe auch schon mal im Winter ohne die Bremsen trocken zu fahren die Karre abgestellt. 
Nächsten morgen war das losfahren sehr unangenehm, da es erstmal gar nicht los ging und dann irgendwann ein unschönes und lautes knacken gab als sich die Bremsen gelöst haben. Das Geräusch muss ich nicht nochmal hören


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2016)

Die Bremsen sind nach ein paar Minuten Fahrt und ein paar Mal bremsen trocken... da reicht es oft schon, nach Hause zu gondeln sofern du nicht gerade neben der Waschstrasse wohnst  Die Karosserie dauert da schon etwas länger


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich sollte es reichen, kurz die Scheibenwischer anzumachen. Jedes halbwegs moderne Auto hat ne Trockenbremsfunktion.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man nur so nach hause tuckert, dann bekommt man da nix trocken. Da wird die Bremse nicht mal warm.
200-300 Meter im 2. Gang mit Vollgas bei 50 km/h gegen die Bremse reicht aus, damit auch der letzte Rest Wasser aus den Sätteln ist.



Seabound schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es reichen, kurz die Scheibenwischer anzumachen. Jedes halbwegs moderne Auto hat ne Trockenbremsfunktion.


Die trocknet an der Bremse gar nichts. Da wird nur der Wasserfilm von der Scheibe geschoben.


----------



## keinnick (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre nun seit 18 Jahren Auto aber so Blödsinn wie "200-300 Meter im 2. Gang mit Vollgas bei 50 km/h gegen die Bremse" waren auch im kältesten Winter nicht nötig.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die trocknet an der Bremse gar nichts. Da wird nur der Wasserfilm von der Scheibe geschoben.



Weniger Wasser, also trocknet die Bremse schneller. Ganz einfache Rechnung.


----------



## JaniZz (27. Oktober 2016)

Haha  

danke für diese neuen Weisheiten 

Um auf Nummer sich zu gehen fahre ich lieber noch ein Stück Autobahn und bremse von 200 auf 0. 
Dann kann da gar nichts mehr passieren! 

Nicht das der schwimmsattel fest rostet!  

Hahahahahahah


----------



## aloha84 (27. Oktober 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich fahre nun seit 18 Jahren Auto aber so Blödsinn wie "200-300 Meter im 2. Gang mit Vollgas bei 50 km/h gegen die Bremse" waren auch im kältesten Winter nicht nötig.



Aber es ist doch gut solch einen praxisnahen und alltags tauglichen Tipp zu bekommen.
......ich werde das jetzt auch schon bei Nieselregen machen, um ganz sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Seabound (27. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal im Winter ohne die Bremsen trocken zu fahren die Karre abgestellt.
> Nächsten morgen war das losfahren sehr unangenehm, da es erstmal gar nicht los ging und dann irgendwann ein unschönes und lautes knacken gab als sich die Bremsen gelöst haben. Das Geräusch muss ich nicht nochmal hören



Meine Bremse ist eigentlich immer fest, wenn ich das Auto mal zwei Tage nicht bewegt habe. Kracht dann deutlich hörbar beim Anfahren und man muss nen Widerstand überwinden. Ist Jahreszeit unabhängig.


Ich hab mal ne Zeitlang in Berlin gewohnt. Um die Weihnachtszeit rum (viel Salz auf der Straße) bin ich mit meiner damaligen Freundin von meinen Eltern aus wieder nach Berlin gefahren. Das Auto stand dann bestimmt nen Monat in Schönberg, da ich zur Arbeit immer die U-Bahn genommen hab. Auto hab ich einfach nicht gebraucht. Nach dem Monat wollte meine Tusse nachts in die Disse. Ging aber nicht, da die Trommelbremsen von dem Megane (oder R19 weiß nimmer genau) nach dem Monat Stillstand komplett festgerostet waren. Auto hat sich keinen Meter bewegt. Die Parklücke war eng und ich konnte keinen Schwung holen, um die Bremsen loszubrechen. Am nächsten Tag wollte ich dann die Reifen runtermachen um die Bremstrommeln mit nem Hammer loszukloppen. Leider war der Wagenheber ausem Bordwerkzeug kaputt. Kurbel lies sich nicht draufstecken. Ich also per Pedes zur nächsten Tanke um nen Wagenheber zu leihen. Die Tanke war aber leider so ca. 2 Kilometer weg. Die Typen dort haben mir dann tatsächlich ihren 100 Kilo Werkstattwagenheber geliehen. Ich bin dann mit dem Ding quer durch Schöneberg gerappelt. Verdammt laut so ein Wagenheber auf Pflastersteinen und sehr schlecht zu manövrieren. Die Leute haben mich, mit dem 100 Kilo Ding im Schlepptau angekuckt, als ob ich irre wäre ^^. Ich bin dann mit dem Wagenheber auch noch kurz durch nen Schlecker gerasselt, weil das Ding konnte ich ja nicht vor der Tür stehen lassen und ich musste noch Hygieneartikel besorgen. Wenn den Wagenheber da jemand geklaut hätte... Ich hatte ja kein Fahrradschloss oder sowas dabei. Kurz und gut, total fertig am Auto angekommen hab ich dann die Reifen runter gemacht und mit nem Hammer auf den Bremstrommeln rumgehauen, bis die Bremsen wieder frei waren. Dann gings mit viel Geklapper wieder zurück zu den Jungs von der Tanke. 2 Kilometer. Man hat mich vermutlich meilenweit gehört. Seit dem lasse ich mein Auto ungern länger als zwei Tage stehen, ohne es wenigstens etwas zu bewegen. Auch wenn ich nun natürlich keine Trommelbremse mehr habe...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2016)

Deine Storys wieder


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2016)

Der Hammer.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Oktober 2016)

Was für eine geile Anekdote! Vor allem der Teil mit dem Schlecker... ich lach mich krumm hier auf Arbeit, meine Kumpels gucken schon


----------



## Amon (27. Oktober 2016)

Geile Aktion! 😆

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 200-300 Meter im 2. Gang mit Vollgas bei 50 km/h gegen die Bremse reicht aus, damit auch der letzte Rest Wasser aus den Sätteln ist.




Und 200-300Meter tiefschwarze Striche


----------



## norse (27. Oktober 2016)

Hat jmd Wagenheber Empfehlungen? Hätte gerne was mit nem Gummi Teller schon serie drauf ... und er sollte recht hoch gehen  hab 32cm Bodenfreiheit erstmal zu überwinden ehe das Auto kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Weniger Wasser, also trocknet die Bremse schneller. Ganz einfache Rechnung.


Das Wasser in der Bremse wird dadurch nicht weniger... Es werden nur die 3 Tropfen von der Scheibe geschoben.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und 200-300Meter tiefschwarze Striche


RWD...  Wieder ein Grund mehr ein AWD Fahrzeug zu kaufen.  Naja musste halt ein bischen weniger Gas geben. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch gut solch einen praxisnahen und alltags tauglichen Tipp zu bekommen.
> ......ich werde das jetzt auch schon bei Nieselregen machen, um ganz sicher zu gehen.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, wovon man redet...


----------



## JaniZz (27. Oktober 2016)

was machste denn wenn es regnet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2016)

Seit wann regnet es bei -15C°?

Es ist total egal ob die Bremse im normalen Fahrbetrieb ein paar Spritzer abbekommt. War man in der Waschanlage bei tiefen Minusgraden ist die Bremse komplett mit Wasser geflutet. Fährt man dann nach Hause, gefriert das Wasser in der Bremse. Wie gewöhnlich erhöht sich das Volumen von Eis. Das Eis in den Bremsklotzführungen verklemmt dann den Klotz gegen die Scheibe. Bremse fest.
Die Klötze können an der Scheibe nicht "festfrieren". Die würden sich allein von wackeln beim Einsteigen schon wieder losbrechen. Von daher muss die Bremse inkl. Sattel gut durchgewärmt werden, damit das Wasser daraus verkocht. Das würde ich sowieso immer nach der Waschanlage machen, weil der Reiniger extrem viel Rost verursacht, wenn der da länger drauf ist.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Hmm, ich liebe solche Weisheiten.
Habe ich noch nie so gemacht, trotzdem ist mir die Bremse in über 19 Jahren nie eingefroren.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Oktober 2016)

Eingefroren ist mir die auch noch nicht. Aber ich ummale die Wassertropfen auch immer mit Edding.

Heute erstmal Winterreifen draufgezogen, Verbrauch um einen halben Liter zurückgegangen, yippi!


----------



## Amon (27. Oktober 2016)

Winterschuhe muss ich auch noch drauf machen. Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich lass das dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich gleich beim Service mitmachen.
Dann haben die noch ein wenig mehr zu tun.


----------



## Amon (27. Oktober 2016)

Ölwechsel steht bei mir auch noch an, aber ich komme einfach zu nix und dir Garage ist auch noch voll mit allem möglichen Zeug.

Da hat man schon eine Doppelgarage und dann bekommt man da nicht mal ein Auto rein...[emoji6] 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Meiner kriegt zum ersten Mal neuen TÜV und das erste Mal, das ich nicht dabei bin.


----------



## Amon (27. Oktober 2016)

Naja, beim ersten mal ist das doch eh nur hinfahren und Plakette abholen.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Auch danach sollte das erstmal kein Problem darstellen.
Selbst bei meinem 7 Jahre Avensis war ausser ner defekten Kennzeichenleuchte nichts dran.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> RWD...  Wieder ein Grund mehr ein AWD Fahrzeug zu kaufen.  Naja musste halt ein bischen weniger Gas geben.




Nö, man stellt sich einfach nicht auf die Bremse und gibt Vollgas 
Ohne Bremse hab ich ab dem 2. Gang locker volle Traktion, ab da geht es abnormal vorwärts. Conti SportContact6 FTW 
Es reicht eigentlich wenn man ein paar Mal normal bremst, da wird die Bremse warm genug damit das Wasser verdunstet. Gerade wenn es eine größere Bremse ist, dauert es im Stand ewig bis die Scheiben makl kalt werden, die strahlen in der Zeit genug Wärme ab.


----------



## Riverna (27. Oktober 2016)

Also manche Sachen die man hier ließt, macht zugleich betroffen und auch irgendwo Sprachlos... 

Gerade die Standfelgen auf den Subi gemacht und das Batterieladegerät angeklemmt. Die Saison habe ich somit beendet, somit wird nun der Lexus mehr gefahren. Der 2JZ macht aber auch viel Spaß, auch ohne Turbo 
Wie soll ich nun durch den Winter kommen ohne AWD? Das ist doch mit RWD quasi gar nicht möglich *Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## Zeiss (28. Oktober 2016)

Habe gerade meinen 8er vom TÜV abgeholt, "ohne festgestellte Mängel" 

Nicht schlecht für eine 25 Jahre alte Kiste


----------



## Seabound (28. Oktober 2016)

Volkswagen plant langfristig Abbau von mehr als zehntausend Jobs
| Reuters

Omfg! Zum Glück weltweit.


----------



## fatlace (29. Oktober 2016)

Naja rwd im winter ist wirklich etwas blöd manchmal 
Als ich mein coupe den letzten winter gefahren bin, lag schnee 4-5cm.(schon 2-3jahre her)
die einfahrt bei der arbeit ist sehr steil und ich musste da auch immer sehr schräg drauf fahren um die front nicht zu zerkratzen.
nunja mit schnee ist das nicht so cool gewesen, die helfer haben sich tot geregelt und ich bin quer stehen geblieben, helfer alle ausgemacht und weiter gefahren. bin die gerade zwar schräg gefahren weil der arsch die steigung nicht wirklich hoch wollte, aber es ging

die "helfer" machen es einem bei schnee mit rwd teilweise schwerer, weil die komplett bis zum stillstand die leistung weg nehmen.
mercedes ist da ein gutes beispiel, selbst wen man das asr aus macht springt es von alleine wieder an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> die "helfer" machen es einem bei schnee mit rwd teilweise schwerer, weil die komplett bis zum stillstand die leistung weg nehmen.
> mercedes ist da ein gutes beispiel, selbst wen man das asr aus macht springt es von alleine wieder an.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Mit aktivierter DTC bei BMW kommt man schon sehr weit und der Schlupf ist nie zu wenig oder zu viel. 
Bei Mercedes ist es teilweise wirklich ein Krampf. Ganz schlimm wird das Regeln vom ESP, wenn bei Glätte das Heck leicht anfängt zu rutschen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

kurze Zwischenfrage: Kann man beim Polo Bj 2010 bei der Kennzeichenbeleuchtung noch Birnen wechseln, oder ist das schon "eine Einheit"?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fctriesel (29. Oktober 2016)

@fatlace 
@s-icon

Ich kann nur sagen freut euch auf euren Clubsport. Meiner ist gestern beim Händler angekommen und durfte heute Nacht das erste Mal bei mir schlafen. 
Fährt sich wirklich fantastisch, auch mit den 290PS im Boost auf dem Frontantrieb.  Gar nicht übel für einen Blindkauf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (29. Oktober 2016)

sehr geil, 2 türen mehr und es könnt meiner sein
naja muss mich noch bis januar gedulden


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2016)

Ein Golf bleibt ein Golf langweilig und uninspiriert, außer es baut mal jemand ein Mittel/Heckmotor ein.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2016)

Objektiv kann es trotzdem ein top Auto sein. Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich ebenfalls den Golf als eines der ganz wenigen Autos grundsätzlich ausschließe weil mir einfach zu viele davon auf der Straße rum fahren.


----------



## fctriesel (29. Oktober 2016)

Also ein perfektes Auto für einen langweiligen Mitläufer wie mich, der problemlos in jeder durchschnittlichen Menschenansammlung in der Masse verschwindet.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen. Mit aktivierter  DTC bei BMW kommt man schon sehr weit und der Schlupf ist nie zu wenig  oder zu viel.



Mit dem 8er war ich mal im Winter (am Sylvester) in der Schweiz in  den Bergen, war ein Treffen. Keiner von uns (waren um die 30-35  Fahrzeuge) hatte irgendwelche Probleme. Meiner hat nicht mal ein ASC-T,  sondern nur ASC. 

Mit dem 7er hatte ich auch keine Probleme, aber nach einem Winter kann man das schlecht beurteilen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen. Mit aktivierter DTC bei BMW kommt man schon sehr weit und der Schlupf ist nie zu wenig oder zu viel.
> Bei Mercedes ist es teilweise wirklich ein Krampf. Ganz schlimm wird das Regeln vom ESP, wenn bei Glätte das Heck leicht anfängt zu rutschen.


Irgendwann bleibt nen Daimler einfach stehen, wenn es glatt ist.  Immer aus die Kagge und kräftig Gas geben. Wenn man den Schnee im Rückspiegel fliegen sieht, dann gehts auch nach vorn. 

Hoffentlich gibts diesen Winter wieder richtig Schnee, das wäre mal wieder sehr geil!  20cm frisches Puder und dann mit 100 über die noch unbefahrenen Feldwege. Gibt nichts schöneres!


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mit dem 8er war ich mal im Winter (am Sylvester) in der Schweiz in  den Bergen, war ein Treffen. Keiner von uns (waren um die 30-35  Fahrzeuge) hatte irgendwelche Probleme.


Ein Vereinskollege hat einen gemachten 8er und auf Saisonkennzeichen gewechselt weil er bei ein bisschen Raureif schon nicht mehr kontrolliert vorwärts kam. So unterscheiden sich die Erfahrungen.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2016)

Was ist an seinem 8er "gemacht"?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2016)

Der Motor auf angeblich Richtung 500 Pferde.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2016)

Mit welchen Mitteln?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Irgendwann bleibt nen Daimler einfach stehen, wenn es glatt ist.  Immer aus die Kagge und kräftig Gas geben. Wenn man den Schnee im Rückspiegel fliegen sieht, dann gehts auch nach vorn.



Wenn man es zumindest ausschalten könnte.
Geht aber nicht. 
Selbst die Traktionskontrolle bekommst du nichtmal komplett aus (außer Prüfstandsmodus, etc)
Läuft alles zwar an einer minimal längeren Leine, aber leider weit entfernt von aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2016)

Prüfstandmodus und beidfüßig Fahren ist bei Daimler leider der einzige Weg.  Finde ich auch echt schade. ESP Knopf drücken macht außer der Lampe ja quasi keinen Unterschied. Ausgenommen AMG, da kann man teilweise wirklich noch Sachen komplett aus machen.

Das perfekte Auto für mich hätte 3 Schalter und 3 Potis. ABS, TC und ESP. Das Poti zum einstellen der Eingriffstärke und der Knopf zum ausmachen. Leider wird mir wohl kein Hersteller diesen Wusch erfüllen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2016)

Bei manchen Lotus Modellen lässt sich zumindest die TC in vielen Stufen regeln, glaube z.B. im 2Eleven. ABS und ESP hat der soweit ich weiß gar nicht.


----------



## Seabound (29. Oktober 2016)

Acht Stufen.


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man es zumindest ausschalten könnte.
> Geht aber nicht.
> Selbst die Traktionskontrolle bekommst du nichtmal komplett aus (außer Prüfstandsmodus, etc)
> Läuft alles zwar an einer minimal längeren Leine, aber leider weit entfernt von aus.



Da lobe ich mir die alte Autos, beim Lexus drückt man auf VSC aus und das ist dann auch wirklich aus. Aber quer kommt die Möhre trotzdem nicht, keine Sperre im Diff... sau ungeil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Oktober 2016)

Bei neuen Autos kannst du ja teilweise immer noch alles ausschalten bis auf's ABS.
Bei BMW ja sowieso in jedem Modell, bei VW im Golf R, bei Renault Megane RS glaube ich auch, bei Audi müsste es bei den RS Modellen auch komplett deaktivierbar sein.
Auch ohne Sperre bekommt man eigentlich ein Auto mit Hinterradantrieb quer. Wird nur umso kniffeliger, je weicher die HA ist, bzw. in erster Linie wie weich der Stabi ist. 
Mit Sperre hat man den Vorteil das Heck immer zum Ausbrechen zu bekommen, die Geschwindigkeit ist da recht egal, ohne Sperre muss man schon flott in die Kurve reinfahren und dann auf's Gas.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Oktober 2016)

Ohne Sperre bekommt man auch so ziemlich jedes Auto quer. Donuts und extrem langsame Drifts gehen halt nicht. Linksbremsen zum Drift verlängern/Driftwinkel vergrößern wird auch nix.


----------



## Captn (30. Oktober 2016)

Die Frage ist eher, warum ich das im normalen Straßenverkehr will. 
Ich bin ja zufrieden, dass ich ordentlich Gas an einer gewissen Kreuzung geben kann, wenn ich um die Kurve will und nicht ewig warten will. Da bricht nix aus und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Seabound (30. Oktober 2016)

Die Jungs spielen halt gern im Winter aufem Aldi Parkplatz...


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei neuen Autos kannst du ja teilweise immer noch alles ausschalten bis auf's ABS.
> Bei BMW ja sowieso in jedem Modell, bei VW im Golf R, bei Renault Megane RS glaube ich auch, bei Audi müsste es bei den RS Modellen auch komplett deaktivierbar sein.
> Auch ohne Sperre bekommt man eigentlich ein Auto mit Hinterradantrieb quer. Wird nur umso kniffeliger, je weicher die HA ist, bzw. in erster Linie wie weich der Stabi ist.
> Mit Sperre hat man den Vorteil das Heck immer zum Ausbrechen zu bekommen, die Geschwindigkeit ist da recht egal, ohne Sperre muss man schon flott in die Kurve reinfahren und dann auf's Gas.



Bei mir dreht sich das kurveninnere Rad durch... da ging der MX5 und der 318is deutlich besser Quer und das trotz der hälfte an Leistung. Aber die Kiste ist ja auch nicht zum Querfahren da...  Probieren tut man es natürlich trotzdem.

Jetzt beginnt die "langweilige" Autofahrerzeit für mich.


----------



## orca113 (30. Oktober 2016)

pelektrik09 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Mercedes 190E ?



Super[emoji106] würde ich gern nochmal fahren. Dadrauf ein paar dezente Felgen und ne moderate Tieferlegung von 25-40 mm mit Federn... Top[emoji106]


----------



## s-icon (31. Oktober 2016)

fctriesel schrieb:


> @fatlace
> @s-icon
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen freut euch auf euren Clubsport. Meiner ist gestern beim Händler angekommen und durfte heute Nacht das erste Mal bei mir schlafen.
> Fährt sich wirklich fantastisch, auch mit den 290PS im Boost auf dem Frontantrieb.  Gar nicht übel für einen Blindkauf.



Danke
Meiner wird weiß, wie fast alle meine Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Meiner wird weiß, wie fast alle meine Fahrzeuge.



Wie bei mir.



Was anderes. Ich bin da nicht so der Experte. Sollte die Bremsbeläge da bei mir mal so langsam neu? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2016)

Wenn deine Bremsscheiben keine deutlichen Kanten haben, kannst du deine Beläge bis ~3-4mm runterfahren. Auf deinem Bild ist der Belag noch dicker als der Belagträger, der meist um 6mm hat. Ich würde beim Radwechsel mal genau nachsehen und bei der gezeigten Dicke im Frühjahr an einen Wechsel denken.


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2016)

Ok, Danke. Dachte auch an Wechseln im Frühjahr. Aber irgendwas quietscht bei mir beim langsam fahren. Deswegen hab ich auch mal nach den Bremsscheiben gekuckt. Aber leider isses nicht die Bremse. Kann das Differenzial quietschen? Geradeaus 20-30 km/h und es quietscht. Beim Bremsen quietscht aber nix. Ich glaub, ich muss ma in die Werkstatt.


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2016)

Ne Katze im Radhaus kann quietschen. 

Besuch deine Eltern und deren Werkstatt ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> kaputt


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich komm nicht heim, weil ich hier berufliche Verpflichtungen hab. Ein Tag frei is grad nicht... Und zum Händler hier will ich nicht, trotz Garantie. Die reagieren immer irgendwie blöd. So von wegen "da steht ihr Name hinten aufem Auto drauf. Warum gehen Sie nicht dort hin..."  Das nervt. Und ich habs schon zweimal hier beim hiesigen Händler erlebt, dass extrem schlampig gearbeitet wurde, bzw. Leistungen auf der Rechnung standen, die dann nicht ausgeführt wurden (Reinluftfilter tauschen z.B.).  Zudem quietscht die Karre schon seit ca. einem Jahr. So langsam sollte ich mich aber mal drum kümmern. Könnte man vielleicht beim Winterreifenwechsel erledigen. In dem Zusammenhang dachte ich auch an den Bremsbelagwechsel. Aber muss dann wohl bis Frühjahr warten.


----------



## Riverna (31. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht ein Federbruch wegen zu hoher Belastung.


----------



## Seabound (31. Oktober 2016)

Wäre denkbar.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2016)

So TÜV bestanden, wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht nach 3 Jahren.

@Seabound
Wenn dein Auto quietscht, dann muss es begossen werden.
Also lad ein paar Freunde ein und trinkt ordentlich, dann quietscht es auch nicht mehr.
Btw, warum hast du keine roten Bremssättel?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2016)

Heute mal wieder mit dem DSK auf dem Ring gewesen. 

Konnte leider nur 2 von 4 Turns fahren, der Rest ist wegen Unfällen abgebrochen worden.  Der eine muss echt übel gewesen sein, Krankenwagen, Polizei und 2 Stunden gesperrt. Hoffentlich ist dem Fahrer nix passiert. 

War diesmal wieder keine Möglichkeit für ne neue beste Runde. 1. Turn nass, 2. Turn musste ich von hinten aufräumen.  911er anschieben mitm A3. 

Morgens bei 8°C Luft und 5°C Stecke war es echt unglaublich schwer die Hinterreifen warm zu bekommen und warm zu halten. Ich glaube in der 3. Runde bin ich einmal nur auf 2 Rädern ins Brünnchen, weil mich der Curb innen derbe ausgehebelt hat. Eingelenkt, Vorderräder haben super Grip, Hinterräder eiskalt und das Heck fing an zu überholen. 

Diesmal mit den EBC Yellowstuff+EBC High Carbon Disks hatte ich keine Probleme mit Überhitzung. Allerdings brauchen die Yellowstuff ziiiiemlich viel Pedalkraft, wenn die einmal warm sind.
Kalt bremsen die jetzt allerdings kaum noch. Bin Vaddern aufm Heimweg fast noch hinten reingesemmelt. Beide Füße voll Power(ca. 140kg Pedalkraft) und die Kiste wollte nicht langsamer werden.  Macht man die Bremse aber leicht warm (~200°C) bremst es auch wieder.
Keine Ahnung ob es jetzt daran liegt das viel Klotz auf die Scheibe gerieben wurde oder die Klötze nach Spitzentemperatur nur noch warm funktionieren. Morgen mal schauen.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So TÜV bestanden, wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht nach 3 Jahren.



TÜV bestanden, nach 25 Jahren


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> TÜV bestanden, nach 25 Jahren


Mein letzter Rekord waren 20 Jahre.
Der Prüfer war lustig, meinte nur:
Ist ja nen Audi, da brauch ich nicht nach Rost gucken.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Oktober 2016)

Meiner meinte diesmal "der Unterboden ist ja versiegelt"...

Der Simmerring am Motor ausgangseitig ist im Eimer... Deswegen kommt der Motor im Mai raus.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2016)

Das hatte ich alles vorher gemacht.
War teilweise nicht nötig, aber da der Motor eh schon halb auseinander war, hab ich es gleich mitgemacht.
Das Problem bei alten Audis ist halt, du kriegst ausser den üblichen Verschleissteilen fast nichts mehr zu kaufen.
Auf ne neue Heckscheibe hätte ich damals 3 Monate warten müssen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. November 2016)

Das Problem habe ich zum Glück nicht.

Er kommt raus, wird komplett neu abgedichtet (alle Dichtungen, Simmerringe, ...), neue VSD, Ventile einschleifen, 0,7mm von den Köpfen runter (und dem Kettenkasten), sonstiges Zeug gemacht und wieder eingebaut. Dann dasselbe auch mit dem Getriebe, dann habe ich Ruhe.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2016)

Da hast du aber ordentlich was zu tun.
Habe garnicht mehr den Platz für sowas und meine Frau will auch kein altes Auto.


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So TÜV bestanden, wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht nach 3 Jahren.
> 
> @Seabound
> 
> Btw, warum hast du keine roten Bremssättel?


Bremsstaub. Die sind so schmutzig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> n EBC Yellowstuff+EBC High Carbon Disks hatte ich keine Probleme mit Überhitzung. Allerdings brauchen die Yellowstuff ziiiiemlich viel Pedalkraft, wenn die einmal warm sind.
> Kalt bremsen die jetzt allerdings kaum noch. Bin Vaddern aufm Heimweg fast noch hinten reingesemmelt. Beide Füße voll Power(ca. 140kg Pedalkraft) und die Kiste wollte nicht langsamer werden.  Macht man die Bremse aber leicht warm (~200°C) bremst es auch wieder.
> Keine Ahnung ob es jetzt daran liegt das viel Klotz auf die Scheibe gerieben wurde oder die Klötze nach Spitzentemperatur nur noch warm funktionieren. Morgen mal schauen.



Dann investiere mal in hochwertige Beläge und nicht in so minderwertige Dinger 

Die Verbesserungen an der Bremse von meinem haben sich auch sehr gelohnt. 
Nun mit (fast) spielfreien Sattelhülsen aus Messing, anstatt Gummi und Pagid S Beläge vorne und hinten ankert er schon mächtig gut, egal ob kalt oder heiß  und von der Dosierbarkeit sehr nahe an einer Festsattelbremse


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2016)

Ist so EBC Zeugs nicht die Billigbelagzeugs, was die Fast and Furious-Fraktion von der Tanke montieren würde? Hat aber wohl wenigstens ne   Zulassung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bremsstaub. Die sind so schmutzig.


Naja, wenn du meinst.


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du meinst.



Ja, mein ich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2016)

Anscheinend machst du dein Auto ja nicht oft sauber.


----------



## JaniZz (1. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist so EBC Zeugs nicht die Billigbelagzeugs, was die Fast and Furious-Fraktion von der Tanke montieren würde? Hat aber wohl wenigstens ne   Zulassung.


Ähm nein...


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Anscheinend machst du dein Auto ja nicht oft sauber.



Ähm nein...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ähm nein...



Ähm doch. EBC ist alles andere als hochwertig.
Aber was soll man auch bei den Preisen erwarten ?


----------



## Riverna (1. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist so EBC Zeugs nicht die Billigbelagzeugs, was die Fast and Furious-Fraktion von der Tanke montieren würde? Hat aber wohl wenigstens ne   Zulassung.



Richtig und wir montieren das Zeug weil die so gut mit Linglong und Achilles Reifen kombiniertbar sind. Dann bleiben wenigstens 10 Euro zum Tanken übrig und wir müssen Abends nicht unbedingt Bier aus der Plastikflasche vom Aldi saufen, sondern können uns mal das gute Öttinger aus der Dose an der Tankstelle in den Kopp ledern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann investiere mal in hochwertige Beläge und nicht in so minderwertige Dinger
> 
> Die Verbesserungen an der Bremse von meinem haben sich auch sehr gelohnt.
> Nun mit (fast) spielfreien Sattelhülsen aus Messing, anstatt Gummi und Pagid S Beläge vorne und hinten ankert er schon mächtig gut, egal ob kalt oder heiß  und von der Dosierbarkeit sehr nahe an einer Festsattelbremse


In den A3 wird nix mehr investiert.  Wenn der S3 irgendwann nächstes Jahr ausgeliefert wird, dann bekommt der eine Bremsanlage so groß wie es die 18" Felgen erlauben.  Eventuell auch ein paar Spurplatten, um mehr Raum zu machen.

Ich glaube wenn du deinen 3er mal über den Ring jagst, dann reicht die Bremse auch nicht mehr.  Die ganzen Fahrer mit ihren M3 E92 hatten auch die Serienanlage rausgeworfen und was dickes montiert. Und dabei ist ja die M3 Anlage noch ne Ecke größer als die vom 335.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn du deinen 3er mal über den Ring jagst, dann reicht die Bremse auch nicht mehr.  Die ganzen Fahrer mit ihren M3 E92 hatten auch die Serienanlage rausgeworfen und was dickes montiert. Und dabei ist ja die M3 Anlage noch ne Ecke größer als die vom 335.



Mit der Leistungssteigerung hält die auf keinen Fall, das stimmt 
Mit Serienleistung wird die Bremse schon ziemlich lange und ein paar Runden halten, vorallem mit den nun besseren Belägen.
Die M3 Bremse ist auch quasi nur eine leicht größere 335i Bremse, vorne 348mm->360mm, hinten 336mm ->350mm.
Und da der M3 nochmal ein Stück schwerer als meiner ist und serienmäßig mehr Leistung hat, ist relativ klar, dass die Bremse nicht so lange hält


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Richtig und wir montieren das Zeug weil die so gut mit Linglong und Achilles Reifen kombiniertbar sind. Dann bleiben wenigstens 10 Euro zum Tanken übrig und wir müssen Abends nicht unbedingt Bier aus der Plastikflasche vom Aldi saufen, sondern können uns mal das gute Öttinger aus der Dose an der Tankstelle in den Kopp ledern.




Öttinger gibt's auch in der Dose?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. November 2016)

Bei uns gibt's das nur in der Dose :o


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit der Leistungssteigerung hält die auf keinen Fall, das stimmt


Und dann fährst du damit rum?  Au weiha! Ist ja fast wie ein Muscle Car. 600PS mit 14" Trommelbremsen.  Ich würde da vielleicht erstmal eine Bremse einbauen und dann an der Leistungsschraube drehen.

Was macht eigentlich der E36? Ist der nächstes Jahr fertig für ein paar Runden aufm Ring? 

...hier ist das kleine Missgeschick ausm Brünnchen. Trackday DSK Freies Fahren Nordschleife Audi A3 Quattro 31.10.2016 Runde 3 - YouTube Wie sich Haube und Kotflügel verbiegt...


----------



## JaniZz (1. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ähm doch. EBC ist alles andere als hochwertig.
> Aber was soll man auch bei den Preisen erwarten ?


Warum nicht hochwertig? 

Fahre ich schon länger und kann nicht klagen. 

Preis Leistung passt. 

Packen besser als orginal brembo. 

Kannst du mir das erklären?


----------



## Seabound (1. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie sich Haube und Kotflügel verbiegt...



Absoluter Wahnsinn


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und dann fährst du damit rum?  Au weiha! Ist ja fast wie ein Muscle Car. 600PS mit 14" Trommelbremsen.  Ich würde da vielleicht erstmal eine Bremse einbauen und dann an der Leistungsschraube drehen.



Ich fahre mit dem eh keine Rennstrecke, also brauch ich auch keine riesengroße Bremse.
Um mal eine kurvige Straße entlangzuholzen reicht die optimierte Serienbremse locker aus.
Auf der Rennstrecke entstehen da ganz andere Temperaturen.
Um auf der Rennstrecke wirklich standfest fahren zu können, bräuchte ich schon ein ziemliches Kaliber an Bremsanlage.
Vorallem wenn man sieht, was die Fahrzeuge für Bremsanlagen verbaut haben, die von den Leistungswerten her sehr ähnlich zu meinem sind (100-200). 
Wären dann z.B. 997 GT3 RS,  996 TurboS, Panamera Turbo, Gallardo Superleggera, Viper, diverse Astons, etc.pp.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich der E36? Ist der nächstes Jahr fertig für ein paar Runden aufm Ring?



Hab das Projekt verworfen 
Die Preise für originale E36 28i Coupes sind mittlerweile ordentlich in die Höhe gegangen. Der Umbau war mir dann nach vielem Überlegen zu schade. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich momentan nicht so viel Zeit habe und man in so ein Projekt (um es perfekt zu machen) sehr viel Zeit investieren muss. Dazu kommen noch sehr viele technische Änderungen die auch mit dem TÜV durchgesprochen werden müssen. Das ist mir zu langatmig und zu nervend, hab ich beschlossen. Das Auto steht momentan zu Verkauf, werde mir dafür nun erst mal einen Diesel als Pendlerfahrzeug zur Arbeit hin und her zulegen. Wenn es die Zeit dann in den nächsten 1-2Jahren zulässt, werde ich wahrscheinlich die Augen nach einem Z4 Coupé (3.0si) aufhalten und mir dann so einen zulegen.
Da hat man den Vorteil, dass man deutlich weniger ändern muss als beim E36
Lenkrad und Sitze, Sitzposition sind da z.B. perfekt für die Rennstrecke geeignet, beim E36 würden da schon die Probleme losgehen (Airbag austragen lassen, geschüsseltes Lenkrad+Nabenverlängerung, Sitze+Konsolen).
Ansonsten muss bei einem Z4 Coupé nicht viel geändert werden. 
Fahrwerk, Räder, Bremse, optional Käfig, dann ist der fertig und sehr schnell.
Effektiv bin ich da von den Kosten auch fast nix teuerer als ein E36 im Vollausbau.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Warum nicht hochwertig?
> 
> Fahre ich schon länger und kann nicht klagen.
> 
> ...



Die Belagmischung ist schlecht, bzw. kann entweder nur warm gut bremsen oder kalt. Alles dazwischen ist so naja.
"Original Brembo" Beläge gibt es nicht, die sind eigentlich immer zugekauft.
Badfrag beschreibt z.B. ein Problem solcher günstigen Beläge.
Fahr z.B. mal einen Ferodo DS2500, der bremst von kalt bis sehr heiß immer hervorragend. Oder halt vergleichbares von Pagid, Endless, Hawk.
Irgendwo muss ja das Geld gespart werden was so ein EBC Belag weniger kostet.
Teilweise ist das ja locker die Hälfte vom Preis eines guten Belags.


----------



## fatlace (1. November 2016)

Was willst den für deinen 328i haben?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Badfrag beschreibt z.B. ein Problem solcher günstigen Beläge.


Naja die Yellowstuff sind fast die teuersten Beläge mit Straßenzulasung, die ich für meinen A3 bekommen kann. Pagid S kosten z.B. nur bischen mehr als die Hälfte. 
Ohne Zulassung sind dann die Endless Langstreckenbeläge mit 1200€ für einen Klotzsatz an der Vorderachse klar der Spitzenreiter. 

Die Yellowstuff habe ich nur aus einem Grund eingebaut. Die haben mit Abstand die höchste Arbeitstemperatur von allen Belägen mit Straßenzulassung, die es für den A3 gibt. Solange man die nie richtig durchgeglüht hat, bremsen die kalt auch ziemlich gut.

37 € Zimmermann  Bekomme ich da ne Packung Nägel?
76 € Brembo Serie (<450°C)
77 € ATE Serie (<450°C)
99 € Pagid S (650°C)
105 € ATE Ceramic (<450°C)
119 € EBC Greenstuff (650°C)
132 € EBC Redstuff (750°C)
136 € Brembo HP 2000 (600°C)
151 € EBC Yellowstuff (900°C)
158 € Ferodo DS Performance (500°C)
181 € Cosworth StreetMaster (650°C)



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn man sieht, was die Fahrzeuge für Bremsanlagen verbaut  haben, die von den Leistungswerten her sehr ähnlich zu meinem sind  (100-200).
> Wären dann z.B. 997 GT3 RS,  996 TurboS, Panamera Turbo, Gallardo Superleggera, Viper, diverse Astons, etc.pp.


Investieren! Mit unterdimensionierter Bremse rumfahren ist nicht gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. November 2016)

Ja, weil die Pagid S im Abverkauf sind, deshalb nur 99€ 
Und an die 900Grad temp am Belag wirst du nie rankommen. 
Außer du stehst ewig und drei Tage auf der Bremse.
Die Bremse ist ja nur auf der Rennstrecke "unterdimensioniert".
Auf der Straße reicht die wie gesagt locker aus. Letzens von Tacho Anschlag (280km/h) auf 100km/h runter. Absolut problemlos.


----------



## JaniZz (1. November 2016)

Fahre jetzt vorne orginal brembo mit DS 2500 und hinten ebc turbo groove mit yellowstuff. 

Passt bestens und für meine Belange reicht das dicke. 

Man muss auch bremsen lernen, im Straßenverkehr bringt man eher selten so eine bremse ans Limit wenn man mit Hirn fährt. 

Selbst auf der NS hält sich der Verschleiß in Grenzen wenn man gekonnt fährt. 
GP Strecken sind der tot für Serien Anlagen, da sehr schnell überhitzt. 

Und für solche Fälle empfiehlt sich eine anständige bremsenbelüftung oder größere bremsanlage.


----------



## Kusanar (2. November 2016)

Hab jetzt auch auf Brembo umgesattelt, jedenfalls mal hinten. Da waren vorher stinknormale Zimmermann drin und was die für einen Bremsstaub hinterlassen haben, war nicht mehr schön... bei den Brembos hält sich das in Grenzen, muss ich wenigstens nicht jeden Tag entstauben  Mal davon abgesehen dass die weitaus besser zupacken.


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2016)

Beim Aristo ist die Lichtmaschine kaputt. Und ich wunder mich die ganze Zeit wieso mir die Abblendlicht ständig kaputt gehen. Gestern mal den Ladestrom im Last zustand gemessen und 18v bei 2500 Umdrehungen... Neue Lima kostet natürlich wieder ein haufen Geld. Irgendwie habe ich das mit "günstiger Alltagswagen" noch nicht verstanden. Nächsten Monat steht ein Service an, der kostet mich 700Euro nur an Material...


----------



## dsdenni (2. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beim Aristo ist die Lichtmaschine kaputt. Und ich wunder mich die ganze Zeit wieso mir die Abblendlicht ständig kaputt gehen. Gestern mal den Ladestrom im Last zustand gemessen und 18v bei 2500 Umdrehungen... Neue Lima kostet natürlich wieder ein haufen Geld. Irgendwie habe ich das mit "günstiger Alltagswagen" noch nicht verstanden. Nächsten Monat steht ein Service an, der kostet mich 700Euro nur an Material...


Blöd das zu hören :/

Was ist denn beim Service alles zu machen? 700€ Material is ja schon ein happen


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2016)

Ich mache: 

Zahnriemen, Wasserpumpe, Umlenkrolle und Spanner, Getriebe Öl und Filter, Zündkerzen, Keilriemen, Ventildeckeldeckeldichtung, Servo Flüssigkeit und das Öl vom Heckdiff. Motoröl, Filter und Bremsflüssigkeit habe ich direkt nach dem Anmelden gemacht. Ist halt einmal jetzt Geld in die Hand nehmen, aber dann hab ich Ruhe.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2016)

Vielleicht solltest du den Einkaufspreis der "günstigen Alltagswagen" in Zukunft mal etwas höher ansetzen.


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2016)

Ohne Witze. Dann wird wenigstens nicht jeder Service geich zum wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden.


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2016)

Du weißst also wieviel Geld ich bezahlt habe für den Wagen? Respekt da weißst du mehr als meine Verlobte...  

Der war nicht günstig, aber sowas gehört für mich dazu bei einem Autokauf. Der Zahnriemen z.B. Wird denke ich kaum älter als 3 Jahre als sein. Aber bei jedem Auto das ich bisher hatte, habe ich das gemacht. Beim Subaru auch.



Seabound schrieb:


> Ohne Witze. Dann wird wenigstens nicht jeder Service geich zum wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden.



Und das kommt vom jemandem der seit über einem Jahr mit einer quietschenden Reuse durch die Gegend eiert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, eiert seabound mit nem recht neuen kfz rum. Hat ja vor nem jahr oder wann das war, Bilder reingestellt.


----------



## Seabound (2. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und das kommt vom jemandem der seit über einem Jahr mit einer quietschenden Reuse durch die Gegend eiert?



1. Störts mich net. 

2. Hör ich's net, wenn die Fenster zu und die Musik an ist. 

3. Kann ich's jederzeit auf Garantie reparieren lassen. 





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, eiert seabound mit nem recht neuen kfz rum. Hat ja vor nem jahr oder wann das war, Bilder reingestellt.



EZ 04/2013

Aber Bilder? Vielleicht vom Auto meiner Frau.


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beim Aristo ist die Lichtmaschine kaputt. Und ich  wunder mich die ganze Zeit wieso mir die Abblendlicht ständig kaputt  gehen. Gestern mal den Ladestrom im Last zustand gemessen und 18v bei  2500 Umdrehungen... Neue Lima kostet natürlich wieder ein haufen Geld.  Irgendwie habe ich das mit "günstiger Alltagswagen" noch nicht  verstanden. Nächsten Monat steht ein Service an, der kostet mich 700Euro  nur an Material...



18v bei 2500??? Da ist wohl der Regler fratze oder? Ist doch bestimmt so ein Bosch/Hella/Valeo/Delco/Hitachi/Lucas Regler oder? Und solange Du keine wassergekühlte LiMa hast, ist der Wechsel doch ein Witz.


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2016)

Ich hab gestern direkt eine neue Lichtmaschine bestellt. Ist keine wassergekühlte Lima.


----------



## dsdenni (2. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern direkt eine neue Lichtmaschine bestellt. Ist keine wassergekühlte Lima.


Ist auch sicher besser so

Die kosten doch auch n haufen mehr ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2016)

Bei 18V + Halogen hat man wenigstens halbwegs anständiges Licht. 

Ich würde aber auch den kompletten Generator machen und nicht nur den Regler.


----------



## HordyH (2. November 2016)

Bei 18V geht aber mehr kaputt als nur die leuchtmittel!


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2016)

Bei modernen Autos nicht. Die Batterie wird aber sicherlich gelitten haben. 

Bei Daimler wird der Motor sogar ausgeschaltet, wenn die Bordnetzspannung zu hoch wird. Da besteht keine Gefahr das da was kaputt geht.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2016)

Bis 19V soll man als Steuergerät z.T. sogar noch auf dem Bus kommunizieren und sich beschweren dass die Spannung zu hoch ist.


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Bei 18V geht aber mehr kaputt als nur die leuchtmittel!



Nein.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis 19V soll man als Steuergerät z.T. sogar noch auf dem Bus kommunizieren und sich beschweren dass die Spannung zu hoch ist.



Auf welchem Bus? Es gibt im PowerModul (bzw IBS, so heißt das Ding in den moderneren BMWs) einen Fehlereintrag wegen Überspannung, aber es passiert nichts weiter.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2016)

Jeder. 
Alle Steuergeräte die ich bei uns bis jetzt gesehen habe besitzen eine Eingangsspannungs-Überwachung und wenn diese eine zu hohe Spannung zeigt wird das als Fehler an die übergeordnete ECU weitergegeben. Egal ob LIN oder CAN oder was auch immer.


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Jeder.
> Alle Steuergeräte die ich bei uns bis jetzt gesehen habe besitzen eine Eingangsspannungs-Überwachung



Kommt sehr auf das Fahrzeug an, bzw. was/wie implementiert ist.



Olstyle schrieb:


> und wenn diese eine zu hohe Spannung zeigt wird das als Fehler *an die übergeordnete ECU weitergegeben.*



Genau, das sog. PowerModul. Übringens es gibt keine "übergeordnete ECU"


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kommt sehr auf das Fahrzeug an, bzw. was/wie implementiert ist.


~10€ Sensoren haben es jedenfalls. Selbst Türgriffe kennen z.T. ihre Eingangsspannung. ELVs sind auch schon mal wegen falsch implementierter Grenzwerte ausgefallen, das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


> Genau, das sog. PowerModul. Übringens es gibt keine "übergeordnete ECU"


Bei einem LIN nennt man den Master gerne so, beim CAN kommt es drauf an in wie weit Gateways vorhanden sind.


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei einem LIN nennt man den Master gerne so



LIN hat einen Master, der die Requests an die jeweiligen ECU im Netzwerk schickt. Beim Hochfahren melden sich die ECUs beim Master an und er hält die Tabelle der Slaves vor.

Jedoch sieht LIN auch eine Multi-Master-Konfiguration vor, da gibt es eben keinen Master mehr (ist glaube ich 2.2 oder sowas).



Olstyle schrieb:


> beim CAN kommt es drauf an in wie weit Gateways vorhanden sind.



Gateway ist in dem Fall völlig irrelevant


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung in welche RFC Version des LIN du gerade schwelgst, aber die zuletzt freigegebene 2.2A ist recht eindeutig:
"A cluster consists  of one master task and several slave tasks."


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2016)

Doch, es gibt auch eine Multi-Master Fähigkeit bei Lin. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher in welcher Version das genau drin war.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2016)

Das wäre dann quasi nur noch ein schlechterer CAN, also nicht soo sinnvoll. Was es gibt sind Steuergeräte welche auf einem Cluster Slave und auf einem anderen Cluster Master sind, aber eben nicht mehrere Master gleichzeitig auf einer Leitung. 
Unter Umständen könnte man die sporadic Frames für ein Multimaster-System missbrauchen, wäre mangels Kollisionsauflösung aber auch reichlich wild und nicht durch die Spec definiert.

Wenn du doch was dazu findest wie man das mal machen wollte würde mich das aber wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2016)

Ja, das ist dann sowas wie "CAN über eine Leitung" (okay, CAN LowSpeed kann man ja über eine Leitung fahren, ist aber Grütze, allein schon wegen ground drift). Ich habe es leider nicht mehr im Kopf, in welcher Version das drin war und habe jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts in meinen Unterlagen gefunden. 

Über Sinnhaftigkeit mache ich mir in dem Bereich schon lange keine Gedanken mehr. Es gibt Hersteller, die LIN als PowerTrain-Bus einsetzen wollen/wollten...


----------



## Riverna (2. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, eiert seabound mit nem recht neuen kfz rum. Hat ja vor nem jahr oder wann das war, Bilder reingestellt.



Im Grunde ist es mir total egal wer was fährt. Ich finde es nur lustig das die Leute teilweise sich eine Meinung über etwas Bilden wollen, wovon sie keine Ahnung haben. Nur weil jetzt ein Service gemacht wird, stellt man es gleich so hin als wäre es der günstigste Aristo gewesen der zu kaufen war. Niemand weiß was ich bezahlt habe, niemand weiß ob es einer aus dem unteren Regal war oder einer aus dem oberen Regal. Es ist im Grunde auch egal, günstig war die Karre nicht. Und ich mache den Service inkl Zahnriemen und Co bei jedem Auto egal wann das mal beim Vorbesitzer gemacht wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2016)

@Riverna: Der Kommentar zum Preis war in keiner Weise als Beleidigung o.Ä. gemeint. Der Eindruck (bzw. zum Teil auch die genannten Beträge) bei deinen vorherigen "Alltagswagen" war halt nie dass du besonders hoch ins Regal gegriffen hast. Was ja auch nichts Schlechtes ist, insbesondere wenn man viel selbst machen kann.

@Zeiss: 
In 2.0 war aller möglicher Unsinn mal angerissen den man dann mit 2.1 wieder zusammen gezurrt bzw. Vernünftig aus spezifiziert hat. Aber Multi-Master ist mir echt neu.
One-Wire CAN halte ich durchaus für eine brauchbare Alternative zu LIN (aber nicht zu "richtigem" CAN). Ground-Probleme sind so oder so da.


----------



## JaniZz (2. November 2016)

Wovon redet ihr und wo lernt man so etwas?  

Schon lange nichts mehr gelesen,  wo ich sagen muss:
"ok wow, verstehe nur Bahnhof!?"
😂


----------



## Icedaft (2. November 2016)

Lesen bildet: Controller Area Network – Wikipedia


----------



## JaniZz (2. November 2016)

Habe mich schon daran versucht und habe leider nur Grundkenntnisse in Elektrotechnik. 

So richtig schlau wird man aus dem Wikipedia Eintrag auch nicht ohne gewisse Vorkenntnisse. 

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur fragen, wozu und wo man so etwas lernt?

So richtig interessieren tut mich die Thematik nicht. 

Aber leider gewinnt das immer mehr an Bedeutung, um später mal selbst noch am Auto Hand anlegen zu können


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Zeiss:
> In 2.0 war aller möglicher Unsinn mal angerissen den man dann mit 2.1  wieder zusammen gezurrt bzw. Vernünftig aus spezifiziert hat. Aber  Multi-Master ist mir echt neu.
> One-Wire CAN halte ich durchaus für eine brauchbare Alternative zu LIN  (aber nicht zu "richtigem" CAN). Ground-Probleme sind so oder so  da.



Ich sage mal so, LIN ist halt eine "lowest cost" Lösung. CAN (ob  single-wire, LS oder HS) kann man für alles verwenden, es ist halt etwas  teurer. Vor allem mit LS hat man sehr viele Probleme umgangen, was  ground drift angeht oder EMV-Einwirkungen. Dafür ist halt die  Architektur etwas aufwendiger. 



JaniZz schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr und wo lernt man so etwas?
> 
> Schon lange nichts mehr gelesen,  wo ich sagen muss:
> "ok wow, verstehe nur Bahnhof!?"



Wir reden von seriellen Bussystemen im Kfz. Aber nur von zwei bestimmten, LIN und CAN.  Ich habe es bei meinem Exarbeitgeber gelernt, aber nicht nur LIN und CAN, sondern auch noch MOST und FlexRay. Und so wahnsinnig schwer ist es nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2016)

Wenn man einmal drin ist, dann ist das nicht mehr so sonderlich kompliziert. Also ich hab lieber nen CAN Bus vor mir als einen Vergaser.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich sage mal so, LIN ist halt eine "lowest cost" Lösung. CAN (ob  single-wire, LS oder HS) kann man für alles verwenden, es ist halt etwas  teurer. Vor allem mit LS hat man sehr viele Probleme umgangen, was  ground drift angeht oder EMV-Einwirkungen. Dafür ist halt die  Architektur etwas aufwendiger.


Anzahl der Kupferleitungen/Steckerkontakte ist ehrlich gesagt das was "hier" bei Low-Cost mehr diskutiert wird als die Komplexität des Protokolles oder der Architektur. Eine CAN-Messagebox haben die meisten Controller eh mittlerweile integriert.
Powerline-Kommunikation ist was Geld sparen an geht allerdings nach wie vor der "Goldstandard", braucht halt noch eine Leitung weniger. Ist nur auch furchtbar nervig in der Umsetzung weil es eben nicht Standardisiert ist, ergo darf man auch Testtools gerne mal selbst bauen.


> Wir reden von seriellen Bussystemen im Kfz. Aber nur von zwei bestimmten, LIN und CAN.  Ich habe es bei meinem Exarbeitgeber gelernt, aber nicht nur LIN und CAN, sondern auch noch MOST und FlexRay. Und so wahnsinnig schwer ist es nicht.


Der (war es doch? oder war es nur die HW von da?) bietet das sogar für Externe an:
CANoe/CANalyzer.LIN Workshop
Wobei wir ein bisschen CAN auch im Studium hatten.
Zur Fehlersuche wird man aber seltenst in die Tiefen des Protokolls gehen müssen.


----------



## s-icon (3. November 2016)

Saisonabschluss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (3. November 2016)

Timmelsbergerjoch, schöne Gegend. Dann noch mit 'nem Wiesmann, macht das gleich um 100% schöner


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es mir total egal wer was fährt. Ich finde es nur lustig das die Leute teilweise sich eine Meinung über etwas Bilden wollen, wovon sie keine Ahnung haben. Nur weil jetzt ein Service gemacht wird, stellt man es gleich so hin als wäre es der günstigste Aristo gewesen der zu kaufen war. Niemand weiß was ich bezahlt habe, niemand weiß ob es einer aus dem unteren Regal war oder einer aus dem oberen Regal. Es ist im Grunde auch egal, günstig war die Karre nicht. Und ich mache den Service inkl Zahnriemen und Co bei jedem Auto egal wann das mal beim Vorbesitzer gemacht wurde.



Würdest du nicht soviel Öttinger an der Tanke trinken, könntest du dir vielleicht auch was gescheites leisten. 


Apropos Tanke. Hab das Auto von meiner Frau "geklatscht". Trotz Parksensoren und Rückfahrkamera bin ich rückwärts bei uns an der Tanke gegen irgend nen scheiß Pfosten gebrettert. War ich wohl zu hektisch. Zum Glück sieht man so gut wie nix. Unlackierte Stoßfänger sind echt ein Segen. Bissel mit dem Finger drübergerubbelt und weg wars. Hat mich trotzdem geärgert.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Apropos Tanke. Hab das Auto von meiner Frau "geklatscht". Trotz Parksensoren und Rückfahrkamera bin ich rückwärts bei uns an der Tanke gegen irgend nen scheiß Pfosten gebrettert. War ich wohl zu hektisch. Zum Glück sieht man so gut wie nix. Unlackierte Stoßfänger sind echt ein Segen. Bissel mit dem Finger drübergerubbelt und weg wars. Hat mich trotzdem geärgert.


Tja, würdest du nicht so viel Oettinger trinken, wäre das wohl nicht passiert.


----------



## Captn (3. November 2016)

Was machst du denn für Sachen? 
Normalerweise piept der PDC-Mist schon durchgängig, selbst wenn du noch nen Meter Platz hast. Oder hast du deine Füße nicht im Griff? Zur Not kannst du ja auch ganz normal gucken, wo du langfährst. ^^

Aber hast ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Blöd wird's nur, wenn du bei nicht lackierten Stoßfängern irgendwo langschrammst. Dann weiß jeder, was du für einer bist.


----------



## keinnick (3. November 2016)

Blöd wird es vor allem dann, wenn da kein "scheiß Pfosten", sondern eine Person steht.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2016)

Ich habe einfach unterschätzt, wie giftig der 1,2 Liter Turbo anzieht. Der geht ab wie ne verdammte Rakete. Ich dachte es reicht noch. 10 Zentimeter gehen noch. Und dann hats bumm gemacht




JoM79 schrieb:


> Tja, würdest du nicht so viel Oettinger trinken, wäre das wohl nicht passiert.



Tja, andere Leute brauchen für so ne Aktion vielleicht Alkohol. Ich nicht. Ich kann sowas auch ohne ^^


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Anzahl der Kupferleitungen/Steckerkontakte ist ehrlich gesagt das was "hier" bei Low-Cost mehr diskutiert wird als die Komplexität des Protokolles oder der Architektur. Eine CAN-Messagebox haben die meisten Controller eh mittlerweile integriert.



Tjaja, diese ewige Diskussion...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der (war es doch? oder war es nur die HW von da?) bietet das sogar für Externe an:
> CANoe/CANalyzer.LIN Workshop
> Wobei wir ein bisschen CAN auch im Studium hatten.
> Zur Fehlersuche wird man aber seltenst in die Tiefen des Protokolls gehen müssen.



Jup, genau der war es. Die Tools (sowohl Hardware als auch Software) sind einfach nur geil, macht Spaß damit zu arbeiten  Habe es schon mit meinem 7er ausprobiert, ein Kanal im PT_CAN (PowerTrain), ein Kanal im K_CAN_S (Innenraum-CAN Systembus, es gibt noch ein Innenraum-CAN Peripheriebus) und ein MOST-Adapter im MOST-Ring


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Würdest du nicht soviel Öttinger an der Tanke trinken, könntest du dir vielleicht auch was gescheites leisten.



Du hattest auch nur Singen und Klatschen in der Schule oder? Ich habe doch deutlich gesagt, dass ich mir in der Regel nur das Bier in Plastikflaschen vom ALDI leisten kann. Hör doch mal zu Renate.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2016)

Ich als Nichtbiertrinker kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ist wohl eins so gut oder schlecht wie das andere. Und Obacht, immer dran denken, die Menge macht das Gift.


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2016)

Kein Problem, meistens fahren wir heim wenn wir nicht mehr richtig stehen können. Weil du weißst ja, beim sitzen fällt man nicht so schnell um. Ausserdem muss ich besoffen immer mehr aufpassen beim Autofahren, dann steigt die Konzentration.


----------



## Zeiss (3. November 2016)

Ich glaube auch ein besoffener Riverna kann besser fahren als der nüchterne Seabound...


----------



## Captn (3. November 2016)

Das ist alles eine Frage der Übung.


----------



## Riverna (3. November 2016)

So sieht es aus... Und da ich ständig an Tankstellen und McDoof stehe habe ich ein leichtes bis mittelstarkes Alkoholproblem und bin fett... achnee parke ja nicht auf behinderten Parkplätze und kann den Weg noch laufen (sofern es der Pegel zulässt). Ich stehe also voll im Training und baue darum auch im Suff selten Unfälle. Und wenn doch schaffe ich es meistens unerkannt zu entkommen.

Frei nach dem Motto, mit etwas Standhaftigkeit am morgen, startet es sich besser. Ist beim KfZ immerhin auch so.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Das ist alles eine Frage der Übung.



So is es 
Mit 2.0 Promille im Blut Fahrrad zu fahren hat bisschen gedauert bis es geht


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2016)

Meinem Schwager haben sie den Führerschein abgenommen. Weil er betrunken in ein Auto gefahren ist. Mit dem Fahrrad. Ca 2,2 Promille. Darf ein Jahr laufen. War im Außendienst. Super Chef. Hat jetzt vorrübergehend nen Job im Innendienst.


----------



## blautemple (3. November 2016)

Mit 2,2 Promille aufs Fahrrad zu kommen ist aber auch echt ne Leistung


----------



## tsd560ti (3. November 2016)

Hat jemand eine Idee, was an dem Golf dran sein könnte?  Er läuft unrund, schüttelt ordentlich und hat einen ziemlich lauten Klang, sowohl aus dem Motorraum (Ansauggeräusch) als auch aus dem Auspuff.  (Golf 4 1.6SR-4Gang Automatik)
Golf IV 1.6 SR Fehler - YouTube


Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2016)

Zündaussetzer.

Bei den Dingern gehen immer die Zündspulen kaputt. Auslesen oder mit durchtauschen und Einspritzventil abziehen ermitteln. Wenn es die Spule nicht ist, dann bleibt dir nur eine anständige Diagnose.


----------



## Seabound (3. November 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Mit 2,2 Promille aufs Fahrrad zu kommen ist aber auch echt ne Leistung



Deswegen ist die Strafe auch so hart ausgefallen. Die Polizei ist davon ausgegangen, dass er ein geübter Trinker ist, weil er noch radeln konnte. Der Unfall wurde deswegen nicht als Ausrutscher gewertet. Also 1 Jahr Lappen weg. Wiedererlangen nur mit MPU. Er hatte das gut versteckt. Wir hatten von dem Suffproblem nix mitbekommen.


----------



## fatlace (4. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> So sieht es aus... Und da ich ständig an Tankstellen und McDoof stehe habe ich ein leichtes bis mittelstarkes Alkoholproblem und bin fett... achnee parke ja nicht auf behinderten Parkplätze und kann den Weg noch laufen (sofern es der Pegel zulässt). Ich stehe also voll im Training und baue darum auch im Suff selten Unfälle. Und wenn doch schaffe ich es meistens unerkannt zu entkommen.
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto, mit etwas Standhaftigkeit am morgen, startet es sich besser. Ist beim KfZ immerhin auch so.



warum blockst du seabound nicht einfach?
aufs profil gehen und auf ignorieren, du siehst seine beiträge nichtmehr und hast deine ruhe.
er will doch nur provozieren und ihr springt da ständig drauf an, das nervt in dem thread sehr find ich.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

Er regt sich halt einfach gerne auf . Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum er immer wieder antwortet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2016)

Also ohne Seabound wäre es hier nicht mal halb so lustig  
Und Rivernas Konter ist auch nicht schlecht. Kann man sich mal geben  

Wenn man es hier mit dem Luxx vergleicht, geht hier alles noch gesittet zu


----------



## the_leon (4. November 2016)

Da kann ich Bioschnnitzel echt nur zustimmen


----------



## keinnick (4. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Deswegen ist die Strafe auch so hart ausgefallen. Die Polizei ist davon ausgegangen, dass er ein geübter Trinker ist, weil er noch radeln konnte. Der Unfall wurde deswegen nicht als Ausrutscher gewertet. Also 1 Jahr Lappen weg. Wiedererlangen nur mit MPU. Er hatte das gut versteckt. Wir hatten von dem Suffproblem nix mitbekommen.



Das hat nichts mit "geübt" oder nicht zu tun. Ab 1,6 Promille wäre er um eine MPU so oder so nicht herum gekommen. Und da er noch einen Unfall gebaut hat, fällt das ganze noch härter aus. Siehe: Alkohol- und Drogenverstosse – Bussgeldkatalog Fahrrad 2016


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn man es hier mit dem Luxx vergleicht, geht hier alles noch gesittet zu



Wenn man die Messlatte tief genug ansetzt, kann man in allem etwas positives sehen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2016)

Lass die beiden sich doch anstacheln. Wenn sie sich dann mal im echten Leben treffen, klatschen sie sich eine und gehen anschließend nen Bier zusammen trinken


----------



## Captn (4. November 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit "geübt" oder nicht zu tun. Ab 1,6 Promille wäre er um eine MPU so oder so nicht herum gekommen. Und da er noch einen Unfall gebaut hat, fällt das ganze noch härter aus. Siehe: Alkohol- und Drogenverstosse – Bussgeldkatalog Fahrrad 2016


Wenn er geübt gewesen wäre, hätte er es auch unbeschadet nach Hause geschafft. 

Mir ist ein Kraftfahrer bekannt, der sich am Freitag zum Feierabend mehrere Dosen Jim Beam-Cola oder Bier in den Kopf kippt und anschließend nach Hause fährt. Das macht der schon Jahre so und da ist nie was passiert (was wahrscheinlich mehr Glück als Verstand geschuldet ist). Dem sieht man aber auch an, dass der ohne gar nicht mehr kann.


----------



## Kusanar (4. November 2016)

Letztens an der Tankstelle:

Ich steh grad so in der SB-Wäsche mit meiner Karre und schrubbe gemütlich den Dreck runter. Bleibt vor dem Waschplatz einer stehen, Fahrer steigt aus und läuft in den Shop, sein Kumpel bleibt im Auto sitzen. Ich denk mir noch so: "Da fehlt was...". War hinten einfach mal kein Kennzeichen dran!? Auch nicht hinter die Scheibe gesteckt oder eins aus Pappe als Ersatz gebastelt, das Dingens war einfach nicht da. Denk ich mir: "Vielleicht hat der das auch einfach nicht gecheckt, das sich sein hinteres Kennzeichen verabschiedet hat." Dackel rüber, klopf beifahrerseitig an die Scheibe. Guckt mich der Typ drin mit super-roten und mega-glasigen Augen an, eine "Long-Paper-Zigarette" in der Hand , kurbelt gemächlich die Scheibe runter. Ich so: "Hey, ich wollt nur mal Bescheid geben dass euch hinten das Kennzeichen fehlt!". Er so: "Ohhh..... Okay...." und kurbelt die Scheibe wieder hoch...

Also mit einem Dübel im Auto rumfahren ist schon mal nicht so dolle. Dann aber noch ohne Kennzeichen unterwegs sein und damit das Risiko, von der Bullizei angehalten zu werden, um einiges zu erhöhen... Unbezahlbar


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Lass die beiden sich doch anstacheln. Wenn sie sich dann mal im echten Leben treffen, klatschen sie sich eine und gehen anschließend nen Bier zusammen trinken



Lass es mich mit den Worten  von Michael Jackson sagen: "I am a lover, not a fighter...". Also keine Prügelei. Und das mit dem Bier is ja eher im Riverna sein Ding.


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2016)

@Kusanar: Geile Sache


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Lass die beiden sich doch anstacheln. Wenn sie sich dann mal im echten Leben treffen, klatschen sie sich eine und gehen anschließend nen Bier zusammen trinken



Ich halte von Gewalt nichts, aber noch viel weniger teile ich mein gutes Aldi Penner Bier.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2016)

Das gute Aldi Bier gibts doch schon lange nicht mehr, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd am WE wohl mal Winterreifen draufmachen, wird doch langsam etwas kalt.


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

Hab nachher 14:30 Termin beim Reifenhändler mit dem Kadjar. Wird echt Zeit und ich wohn ja ca. 420 m ü. NN.


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Werd am WE wohl mal Winterreifen draufmachen, wird doch langsam etwas kalt.



War gestern Abend mit dem Hund draussen, die Autos waren vereist...


----------



## Captn (4. November 2016)

Ich mach den Reifenwechsel aber auch erst morgen. 
Wollte den Karren sowieso nochmal auf die Bühne nehmen.

Heute ging's aber wieder. Gestern musste ich Scheibe kratzen.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2016)

Da die Lima lieferprobleme macht, kann ich nun wählen ob Subaru oder mazda... Beide haben nur Sommerreifen...


----------



## the_leon (4. November 2016)

Ich hab am Montag beim Alhambra der Eltern Reifen gewechselt
Die sind seit gestern im Urlaub (Großglockner) da kann das ned schaden


----------



## aloha84 (4. November 2016)

....ich bekomme erst mittwoch meine räder......hier ist aber Flachland, ich sehe es gelassen.


----------



## dsdenni (4. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da die Lima lieferprobleme macht, kann ich nun wählen ob Subaru oder mazda... Beide haben nur Sommerreifen...


Der Subi hat immerhin AWD 

Aber wenns Montag Bodenfrost gibt wird das ja selbst mit Sommereifen ne qual :/


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

So, die Reifen sind montiert. Irgendwie sehen die im Vergleich zu den 19 Zöllern fürn Sommer poppelig aus.

Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die Schüssel zur Lokalisierung der Reifendrucksensoren braucht...

EDIT: Dimension der Reifen und Bild gerade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2016)

Was sind denn das für Ballonreifen?


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Ich kenn die Dimensionen nicht genau. Vom Fahren her ist es auf jeden Fall wesentlich angenehmer als mit den Sommerreifen. Die sind mir zu sportlich und rumpelig. Da gefallen mir die Winterreifen wesentlich besser. 

EDIT: Dimension hab ich oben gepostet. Ich hab das genommen, was der Reifenhändler vorgeschlagen hat. Das ist das, was in den Papieren steht und passt. Also wars ok.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (4. November 2016)

Joa, das sind schon recht dicke Reifen, aber auf nem "SUV" würde es anders auch komisch aussehen mMn.

Mann sind die Nebelleuchten am Ibiza eine Qual zum wechseln... An die linke kommt man halbwegs dran, wenn man das Rad einschlägt und die Radschale löst, aber Rechts ist echt ein Krampf.
Wenn du von hinten dran willst (wie links) ist das Wischwasser im Weg, von Unten kommst du nicht dran weil irgendein Querträger im Weg ist, man muss praktisch die Stoßstange losmachen, dass man zwischen dem Haupt-Lichtmodul und die Stoßstange kommt. Wenn man nicht so ganz schlanke Arme hat ist das fast unmöglich...

Naja, jetzt hab ich es geschafft und endlich wieder zwei gleichfarbige Nebelleuchten...
Und weil heute noch so schönes Wetter war, hab ich auch noch n paar Fotos gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zündaussetzer.
> 
> Bei den Dingern gehen immer die Zündspulen kaputt. Auslesen oder mit durchtauschen und Einspritzventil abziehen ermitteln. Wenn es die Spule nicht ist, dann bleibt dir nur eine anständige Diagnose.


Wir haben ihn gestern in die Werkstatt gebracht, Verbrennungsaussetzer auf Zylinder 3 erkannt. Zünd-kabel und kerze wurden ersetzt und läuft alles wieder 

Kompression wurde in dem Zuge gleich auch noch mit gemessen, 11,5-13,5bar sind soweit ich das lesen kann rausgekommen.


Edit:  Hier die Messkarte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (4. November 2016)

2 Bar Differenz? Etwas zu viel, meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Joa, das sind schon recht dicke Reifen, aber auf nem "SUV" würde es anders auch komisch aussehen mMn.



Japp, laut COC Papiere gingen auch noch 16 Zoll. Ist ja ein SUV. Ich benutz das KFZ oft im Wald, wegen dem Hund oder um zum Angeln an den See zu fahren. Gerade im Winter stellen sich da die "Ballonreifen" da als eindeutiger Vorteil zu den 19 Zoll Niederquerschnittsreifen raus. Und optisch gefallen mir die 17 Zöller auch ganz gut. Hat mehr was von nem Geländewagen. Mit den 19 Zöllern geht's optisch eher Richtung Coupe oder sowas. Auch ganz gut, aber die 17 Zöller fahren sich viel angenehmer.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2016)

Warum fährst du dann überhaupt mit 19 Zoll?


----------



## Seabound (4. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum fährst du dann überhaupt mit 19 Zoll?



Ist die Standard Rad-Reifen Kombination der Bose-Edition ab Werk. 225/40 r19. Kleiner geht da nicht. Außer, man nimmt nicht das Top Model.

Edit: Grad nachgeschaut. Es ist 225/45 R 19


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2016)

XXX/40, eher 45, ist imo das unterste Limit wenn man mit einem Auto wirklich fahren will. Alles schmaler mag mancher schick finden, angenehm ist es aber nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wir haben ihn gestern in die Werkstatt gebracht, Verbrennungsaussetzer auf Zylinder 3 erkannt. Zünd-kabel und kerze wurden ersetzt und läuft alles wieder
> 
> Kompression wurde in dem Zuge gleich auch noch mit gemessen, 11,5-13,5bar sind soweit ich das lesen kann rausgekommen.
> 
> ...


Wurde vor oder nach der Probefahrt gemessen?

Vorher ist es ok, weil der Zylinder ja ne ganze Weile nicht mitgelaufen hat. Nachher wäre das aber hart an der Grenze. Eigentlich schon fast nen bischen viel Unterschied.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. November 2016)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Wagen nicht Probe gefahren wurde, zum einen war wenig Zeit und zum anderen ist die Rechnung recht niedrig (110€ brutto für alles). 

Wie kommt es denn zu Kompressionsverlust wenn ein Zylinder nicht zündet? 


Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2016)

Wenn ein Zylinder länger nicht zündet, dann sammelt sich darin Öl, Kraftstoff und Verbrennungsreste. Das kommt auf die Ventilsitze und die dichten nicht mehr richtig ab. Außerdem gleiten die Kolbenringe auf einem Film aus Dreck.

Richtig Sinn macht eine Kompressionsprüfung nur nach der Reparatur, wenn man eine Runde gefahren ist und die Schmotze wieder raus ist. Vorher kann man zur Befundfestlegung mal kurz den Kompressionsschreiber reinhalten aber auf das Ergebnis sollte man nicht all zu viel geben.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> XXX/40, eher 45, ist imo das unterste Limit wenn man mit einem Auto wirklich fahren will. Alles schmaler mag mancher schick finden, angenehm ist es aber nicht.


Ich fahr im Sommer 35 und im Winter 40.
Klar ist es nicht so komfortabel wie 60 oder 55, aber ich hab damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2016)

Auf dem Subaru fahre ich 245/35R18 im Sommer und auf dem Lexus 225/45R18. Keine Probleme damit, gut beim Lexus wird man es schon merken. Der hat Serie halt richtige Ballonreifen drauf mit 225/55R16 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Der Subi hat immerhin AWD
> 
> Aber wenns Montag Bodenfrost gibt wird das ja selbst mit Sommereifen ne qual :/



AWD bringt dir mit UHP Reifen bzw meinen möchtegern Semislicks auch nicht viel. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> 2 Bar Differenz? Etwas zu viel, meiner Meinung nach...



Allerhöchstens 1Bar Unterschied zwischen dem besten und dem schlechtesten Wert. Wobei man bei einer Messung auch viel falsch machen kann. Somit würde ich solche Kompressionswerte immer mit Vorsicht genießen.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (5. November 2016)

Nach langer Abstinenz melde ich mich mal wieder. 
Hab mir gestern nen Daily/Winterfahrzeug gekauft, nächste Woche hole ihn ab, der bekommt dann sofort Fahrwerk und Felgen, anders kann ich den sonst nicht fahren  
Zur Silvia, die Lager ich erstmal in der Garage ein und werde mich nächstes Jahr um sie kümmern wenn die Kohle sitzt, ich will jetzt nicht auf schnell schnell irgendwas einbauen damit sie läuft, sondern aus dem Ding soll noch was richtiges werden.


----------



## Riverna (5. November 2016)

Und was gibt es als neues? Hoffe doch einen Japaner


----------



## keinnick (5. November 2016)

Wollte auch gerade fragen, um was für einen Hobel es sich denn überhaupt handelt.


----------



## Zeiss (5. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Allerhöchstens 1Bar Unterschied zwischen dem besten und dem schlechtesten Wert. Wobei man bei einer Messung auch viel falsch machen kann. Somit würde ich solche Kompressionswerte immer mit Vorsicht genießen.



Ja, so kenne ich es auch. Bevor ich meinen Motor zerrupfe, mache ich auf jeden Fall eine. Mein BMW-Fritze meinte aber, dass ich den Kurbeltrieb in Ruhe lassen soll, nichts öffnen oder sonstwas, nur abdichten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. November 2016)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem ein paar Ratschläge geben. Mein Hyundai i30 (koreanische Ausführung/FD; manuell 5-Gang)  hat seit ein paar Monaten die Angewohnheit, dass er die Gänge nicht  annimmt. Das passiert nicht nur beim Anfahren, sondern auch während der  Fahrt. Gerade auf der Autobahn bekommt man immer die schönsten Grüße vom  Getriebe. Ebenso der Rückwärtsgang (nicht synchronisiert) bleibt  manchmal "in der Mitte" hängen - sprich ich muss die Kupplung schleifen lassen damit er rausschnappt.  Im Handbuch steht im Serviceplan, dass man nach 100k km (aktuell 105k  km) über neues Getriebeöl nachdenken kann, auch wenn es als Lifetimeöl deklariert ist. Im Internet habe ich bis jetzt nur wenig dazu gefunden, man empfiehlt eine Getriebespülung.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob es sich lohnt, oder ob doch mehr dahinterstecken könnte?


----------



## Zeiss (5. November 2016)

Ölwechsel ist nie verkehrt. Ich vermute mal, dass einfach zu wenig Öl drin ist und es deswegen hackt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. November 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. Was wird den grob veranschlagt für sowas in einer Fachwerkstatt?War bis jetzt immer bei einem Bekannten in der freien Werkstatt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem ein paar Ratschläge geben. Mein Hyundai i30 (koreanische Ausführung/FD; manuell 5-Gang)  hat seit ein paar Monaten die Angewohnheit, dass er die Gänge nicht  annimmt. Das passiert nicht nur beim Anfahren, sondern auch während der  Fahrt. Gerade auf der Autobahn bekommt man immer die schönsten Grüße vom  Getriebe. Ebenso der Rückwärtsgang (nicht synchronisiert) bleibt  manchmal "in der Mitte" hängen - sprich ich muss die Kupplung schleifen lassen damit er rausschnappt.  Im Handbuch steht im Serviceplan, dass man nach 100k km (aktuell 105k  km) über neues Getriebeöl nachdenken kann, auch wenn es als Lifetimeöl deklariert ist. Im Internet habe ich bis jetzt nur wenig dazu gefunden, man empfiehlt eine Getriebespülung.
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob es sich lohnt, oder ob doch mehr dahinterstecken könnte?


Wenn es in allen Gängen ist, dann trennt die Kupplung nicht mehr sauber. Das alle Synchronringe gleichzeitig kaputt sind, halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich. Am Öl liegt es auf keinen Fall.

Eine Getriebespülung kann man bei einem Handschalter quasi nicht machen, weil es nichts zum Spülen gibt. Das betrifft nur Automatikgetriebe.

Auf keinen Fall so weiter fahren, dann geht nur noch mehr kaputt und es wird teurer. Nächste Woche nen Termin bei Hyundai machen und die Kiste reparieren lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2016)

Ich habe jetzt meinen Termin für die Abholung meiner Q bekommen. Am 09.12. ist es soweit  .


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2016)

Umweltbehorde: Amerikaner entdecken neue Betrugssoftware bei Audi - Unternehmen - FAZ

Audi hat neue Probleme in USA. Amerikanische Fander haben in den V6-Modellen eine Prüfstandserkennungssoftware gefunden. 

Die Audi Ingenieure waren ganz findig und haben die Lenkwinkelerkennung mit speziellen "schadstoffarmen" Motorprogrammen gekoppelt. Will heißen, wenn niemand lenkt, aber die Reifen sich drehen, wies ja auf nem Prüfstand geschieht, wird die Schadstoff Emission und der Verbrauch gedrosselt. Im realen Leben mit Lenkbewegungen schaltet sich die Software durch das Lenken ab. Die Audis verbrauchen erheblich mehr und die Emissionen steigen über die erlaubten Werte. 

Beschiß, Made in Germany. Ein Qualitätsmerkmal.


----------



## Captn (6. November 2016)

So sehr man sich auch über den Beschiss aufregen kann, man muss schon sagen, dass die Ingenieure sich ordentlich Gedanken gemacht haben.


----------



## Seabound (6. November 2016)

Ja. Die waren wirklich gründlich!


----------



## Captn (6. November 2016)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Tauschen der Beleuchtung für die Standlichtringe bei BMW? Ich würde die Halogenbirnen meines E39 gerne gegen LEDs tauschen, sodass es wie bei den F-Modellen aussieht. Nur würde ich nicht unbedingt mehr als 6000K nehmen, sonst sieht das gleich völlig bescheuert aus. :/
Nen dezentes Kalt-Weiß soll's halt werden. Ich weiß nur nicht, welche man da bedenkenlos nehmen kann.


----------



## HordyH (6. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meinen Termin für die Abholung meiner Q bekommen. Am 09.12. ist es soweit  .




Q??????


----------



## Zeiss (6. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> So sehr man sich auch über den Beschiss aufregen  kann, man muss schon sagen, dass die Ingenieure sich ordentlich Gedanken  gemacht haben.



Die sollten sich lieber Gedanken machen, wie man das eigentliche Problem löst...



Captn schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Tauschen der Beleuchtung für die Standlichtringe bei BMW? Ich würde die Halogenbirnen meines E39 gerne gegen LEDs tauschen, sodass es wie bei den F-Modellen aussieht. Nur würde ich nicht unbedingt mehr als 6000K nehmen, sonst sieht das gleich völlig bescheuert aus. :/
> Nen dezentes Kalt-Weiß soll's halt werden. Ich weiß nur nicht, welche man da bedenkenlos nehmen kann.



Habe ich bei meinem E66 umgebaut, der Dreck hat nich mal ein Jahr gehalten... Auch wenn es nicht so schlecht aussah...


----------



## Captn (6. November 2016)

Das ist ja eben die Sache. Ich muss eh bald mal die linke Birne tauschen. Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, könnte ich ja gleich LEDs auf beiden Seiten einsetzen. Nur will ich halt nicht irgendeinen Müll da reinhauen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. November 2016)

Bei mir war es ja auch kein Müll. Bei den vFL funktionieren die Dinger einwandfrei, nur beim FL eben nicht. Ich würde mal sagen, einfach testen. Bei Dir ist ja der Birnentausch ein Kinderspiel, bei mir muss die Frontschürze runter und Scheinwerfer raus...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Q??????


Q = Kuh.  Er hat sich ein Nutztier bestellt!


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. November 2016)

Eher 5 oder 7 davon


----------



## Captn (6. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei mir war es ja auch kein Müll. Bei den vFL funktionieren die Dinger einwandfrei, nur beim FL eben nicht. Ich würde mal sagen, einfach testen. Bei Dir ist ja der Birnentausch ein Kinderspiel, bei mir muss die Frontschürze runter und Scheinwerfer raus...


Dann probiere ich das einfach. ^^


----------



## HordyH (6. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Q = Kuh.  Er hat sich ein Nutztier bestellt!



muss da eher an die quadrifoglio denken


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und was gibt es als neues? Hoffe doch einen Japaner



Einen Opel Vectra A, erste Hand geboren 1936, volle Hütte, Tüv neu und nur 146k gelaufen  
Fotos kommen sobald ich ihn abhole, bin noch nicht dazugekommen. 
Ach und wäre der Preis nicht so verlockend gewesen, wäre es wahrscheinlich auch ein Japaner geworden.


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2016)

Ein Vectra Baujahr 1936? Immerhin ist dann ne H-Zulassung möglich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Eher 5 oder 7 davon



Q7 3.0 TDi quattro, sepangblau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (6. November 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ein Vectra Baujahr 1936? Immerhin ist dann ne H-Zulassung möglich.



Ich meine eigentlich den Besitzer  
Das Fahrzeug ist EZ 09/1995, also einer der aller letzten zugelassenen, da nur bis 07/1995 hergestellt.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Q7 3.0 TDi quattro, sepangblau.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Bi-Turbo und "nur" 272 PS? Du enttäuscht mich. 

Trotzdem Glückwunsch. Ich finde den auch gut, obwohl oder gerade weil er so schön polarisiert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kein Bi-Turbo und "nur" 272 PS? Du enttäuscht mich.



Der BiTurbo wäre der SQ7 (4l V8 Register Turbo + Elektro Verdichter), da es derzeit als größten Sechzylinder Diesel nur den 3 Liter Singel Turbo gibt.
Aber ich bin bescheiden, mit 272PS und 600 Nm bin ich schon zufrieden  .


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> So sehr man sich auch über den Beschiss aufregen kann, man muss schon sagen, dass die Ingenieure sich ordentlich Gedanken gemacht haben.


Nur über die falschen Dinge.


----------



## Captn (6. November 2016)

Joa, nur wird der Beschiss weitergehen. Die finden immer einen Weg.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ... da es derzeit als größten Sechzylinder Diesel nur den 3 Liter Singel Turbo gibt.



Für den Q7 stimmt das. Im A6 und SQ5 gibt es aber einen 3.0 TDI mit Bi-Turbo, 313 PS und 650 Nm. Der klingt in meinen Ohren ziemlich geil.
Im SQ5 gibt es außerdem noch 3.0 TDI competition mit 326 PS/650 Nm und 3.0 TDI plus mit 340PS/700Nm.  Da hält der Funfaktor ein paar Wochen länger an.
Die haben alle Bi-Turbo und 8-Gang-tiptronic.
Aber du behältst deine Autos ja sowieso nicht lange.


----------



## Zeiss (6. November 2016)

Diesel und "ziemlich geil klingen" schliesst sich in meinen Augen aus...


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2016)

Da es Leute gibt die auch total auf den "Sound" von einem Wankel Motor abgehen, welcher in meinen Ohren klingt wie ein Dyson Staubsauger, würde es mich nicht wundern wenn auch Diesel "Sound" anklang findet. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, die einen haben ihn die anderen eben nicht. 

PS: Diese Aussage bezieht sich natürlich auf Straßen zugelassane Fahrzeuge mit Wankel Motörchen. Und nicht irgendwelche 787B Verschnitte.


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2016)

Gemeint waren vielleicht die Werte, die (im übertragenen Sinn) für ihn ziemlich geil klingen - sprich: vielversprechend sind. Auf den Sound bezog sich das IMHO nicht. Zumindest dachte ich nicht, dass es so gemeint war. Falls doch, dann möge man mich korrigieren. Ich habe auch noch nicht soooo viele Diesel gehört, die nen "geilen Sound" haben.


----------



## the_leon (6. November 2016)

1455 IHC (ohne Auspuff) z.B.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Joa, nur wird der Beschiss weitergehen. Die finden immer einen Weg.


Dann gehen sie halt Pleite...


----------



## Zeiss (7. November 2016)

Das ganz sicher nicht... Die Steuerzahlen werden sie retten...


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Für den Q7 stimmt das. Im A6 und SQ5 gibt es aber einen 3.0 TDI mit Bi-Turbo, 313 PS und 650 Nm. Der klingt in meinen Ohren ziemlich geil.
> Im SQ5 gibt es außerdem noch 3.0 TDI competition mit 326 PS/650 Nm und 3.0 TDI plus mit 340PS/700Nm.  Da hält der Funfaktor ein paar Wochen länger an.
> Die haben alle Bi-Turbo und 8-Gang-tiptronic.



Wobei das so nicht ganz stimmt. Diese Varianten des Q5 gab es mal. Vom aktuellen Model gibt es maximal auch nur den 3.0 Liter singel Turbo, dann aber mit 286 PS und 620 Nm.
Aber ich wollte mal was ganz großes. Die Fahrleistungen sind für mich OK. 6,3s auf 100 km/h sind für so einen Panzer mit 2.070 kg Leergewicht schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. November 2016)

0 - 100 kann ja jedes Auto relativ flott, interessanter finde ich eher den Durchzug ab 100 aufwärts oder bei 150 mal drauftreten. Da kommt dann halt nicht mehr viel bzw. nichts, was ich noch als flott betiteln würde. Aber dafür ist das Fahrzeug ja auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2016)

Man muss aber auch bedenken das ein Kuh generell einen cW Wert einer Schrankwand hat. Das er also kein Sprintmonster bei 150km/h ist sollte klar sein. Das er da irgendwo Defizite hat sollte jedem bewusst sein der sich so ein Auto kauft.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> 0 - 100 kann ja jedes Auto relativ flott, interessanter finde ich eher den Durchzug ab 100 aufwärts oder bei 150 mal drauftreten. Da kommt dann halt nicht mehr viel bzw. nichts, was ich noch als flott betiteln würde. Aber dafür ist das Fahrzeug ja auch nicht gemacht.



Die Zeiten wo ich immer im Grenzbereich der StVO unterwegs war habe ich bereits hinter mir. Ich hatte eine vergleichbare Q über 2 Wochenenden zur Probefahrt und kam auf einen Schnitt von 7,6l/100km. Da ich selten über 150 km/h fahre und versuche relativ entspannt zu fahren. Insofern hoffe ich mal das die Q keine große Fehlentscheidung war. Wäre sonst finanziell ein herber Rückschlag wenn ich mich früher als geplant von ihr trennen müsste.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. November 2016)

Meinte auch eher die Bahn damit. Musste eine Zeit lang mehrere hundert km die Woche da fahren. Ansonsten sind die Werte eher egal, das stimmt.


----------



## Zeiss (7. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Fahrleistungen sind für mich OK. 6,3s auf 100 km/h sind für so einen Panzer mit 2.070 kg Leergewicht schon nicht verkehrt.



Naja, wie man es nimmt.... Frisst Diesel + Allrad wirklich so viel???


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, wie man es nimmt.... Frisst Diesel + Allrad wirklich so viel???



Der Allrad frisst nichts, der verbessert die Beschleunigung.
Aber wenn ich ehrlich zu mir selbst bin. Mein aktuelles Cabrio habe ich in den letzten 34 Monaten nur einmal max. beschleunigt und die VMax habe ich nicht einmal ausgefahren. Wie gesagt, die Fazination des "Wahnsinns" im Straßenverkehr habe ich schon vor Jahren verloren. Ich will ruhig und entspannt ans Ziel kommen. Dafür habe ich Dämmglas, Komfortsitze, Standheizung, Bose Sound, etc. bestellt.

.::EDIT::.
Zum Vergleich, der etwas kleinere X5 benötigt mit dem 3 Liter Turbo Diesel 6,9s auf 100 km/h und fährt noch ein paar km/h langsamer. Und das obwohl er kleiner ist und den simpleren/ reibungsärmeren Allrad hat. Insofern paßt das Alles schon.


----------



## Zeiss (7. November 2016)

Mich wundert es nur, weil mein 7er bei 200 kilo mehr Gewicht, demselben Drehmoment, einem 6-Gang Getriebe und demselben Drehmoment 5,6s braucht... ohne Allrad...
Um die "Fazination des "Wahnsinns"" geht es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2016)

Dazu geht 0km/h bis ... immer sehr stark auf's Material.
Bin mit meinem 35er glaube ich bis jetzt nur 1x mit Launch Control aus dem Stand gestartet.


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. November 2016)

Jungs, ihr seid so berechenbar. Dass da wieder ein paar Leute auf den Sound anspringen, war soo klar. 
Dass ein Diesel nicht so klingt wie ein V8 oder ein Fünfzylinder, steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte.
Es gibt aber nun mal Leute, die sich aus rationalen Gründen (z.B. Pendler) für einen Diesel entscheiden und auch
in diesem Segment (Diesel und Alltagsauto) kann man Unterschiede hören.

*Wenn* dann die Leute, die sich darüber mokieren, auch noch selbst nen kleinen 4Zylinder fahren, wird es schon ein bißchen albern.

Mal 2 Beispiele:
Hab letztens nen Kollegen mitgenommen und im Auto fragte er: Ist das der Zweiliter oder Dreiliter? In dem Moment erreichten wir die Stadtautobahn
und er sagte: OK, ist der Dreiliter. Brauchst nicht antworten.

Vergangenes Jahr hab ich kurzzeitig überlegt, ob ich mir dieses Soundgedöns von Audi nachrüsten lasse. Mein Freundlicher meinte, er hätte was zum Vergleich 
gerade in der Werkstatt stehen. Also haben wir uns mal kurz den Bi-Turbo zu Gemüte geführt. Klingt schon deutlich anders als der normale 6Zylinder.
OK, Bi-Turbo ist momentan nicht im Budget und reines Akkustikpaket ist mir dann doch irgendwie zu peinlich, also hab ich die Nachrüstung nicht machen lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nur, weil mein 7er bei 200 kilo mehr Gewicht, demselben Drehmoment, einem 6-Gang Getriebe und demselben Drehmoment 5,6s braucht... ohne Allrad...



Nachfolgend die technischen Daten der 4 Varianten des aktuellen BMW 730d:

BMW 730d 0-100 km/h 6,1s Leergewicht 1.755kg
BMW 730xd 0-100 km/h 5,8s Leergewicht 1.825kg
BMW 730Ld 0-100 km/h 6,2s Leergewicht 1.795kg
BMW 730xLd 0-100 km/h 5,8s Leergewicht 1.870kg 

Ich kann da jetzt keine überraschenden Unterschiede erkennen. Die Q wiegt bis zu 315 kg mehr und beschleunigt im besten Fall nur 0,1s schlechter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nur, weil mein 7er bei 200 kilo mehr Gewicht, demselben Drehmoment, einem 6-Gang Getriebe und demselben Drehmoment 5,6s braucht... ohne Allrad...
> Um die "Fazination des "Wahnsinns"" geht es überhaupt nicht.


Du solltest eigentlich wissen das das Motordrehmoment absolut irrelevant ist für die Beschleunigung eines Fahrzeuges.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch bedenken das ein Kuh generell einen cW Wert einer Schrankwand hat.


Der cW Wert wird wahrscheinlich schon eher unter als über 0,3 sein, da sind die Ingenieure mittlerweile recht geschickt. Nur die Stirnfläche ist halt die einer Schrankwand  .


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du solltest eigentlich wissen das das Motordrehmoment absolut irrelevant ist für die Beschleunigung eines Fahrzeuges.



Ich glaube, du bist auf seiner Ignoreliste. Er kann dich nicht lesen ^^


----------



## Seeefe (7. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du bist auf seiner Ignoreliste. Er kann dich nicht lesen ^^



Können schon. Es wird einem angezeigt das eine Person einen beitrag geschrieben hat, welche auf der Igno-Liste steht. Dann kann man, wenn man will, den Beitrag auch aufklappen


----------



## Zeiss (7. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nachfolgend die technischen Daten der 4 Varianten des aktuellen BMW 730d:



Ich habe einen Benziner, keinen Diesel. Bei mir liegt der max. Drehmoment zwar erst bei 3950rpm an (bei Dir zwischen 1500 und 3000), aber trotzdem.


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2016)

Des is ja blöd. Wenn, dann richtig!


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> *Wenn* dann die Leute, die sich darüber mokieren, auch noch selbst nen kleinen 4Zylinder fahren, wird es schon ein bißchen albern.



Muss ich mich angesprochen fühlen? Denke eher nicht


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Benziner, keinen Diesel. Bei mir liegt der max. Drehmoment zwar erst bei 3950rpm an (bei Dir zwischen 1500 und 3000), aber trotzdem.



Das Drehmoment ist nicht der Faktor, sondern die Leistung.
Hast du mehr als 272 PS? Wenn ja, ist die Diskussion hinfällig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Drehmoment ist nicht der Faktor, sondern die Leistung.
> Hast du mehr als 272 PS? Wenn ja, ist die Diskussion hinfällig.


Wenigstens einer der es verstanden hat. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du bist auf seiner Ignoreliste. Er kann dich nicht lesen ^^


Ich bin hier angeblich bei so vielen Leuten auf der Ignorliste.  Komischer Weise kommen doch immer wieder Antworten.


----------



## Kusanar (7. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2U8iNv0OHsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Harr harr ... kannte ich noch gar nicht. Glaub den Film muss ich mir mal reinziehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. November 2016)

Der Film ist geil!


----------



## Seabound (7. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin hier angeblich bei so vielen Leuten auf der Ignorliste.  Komischer Weise kommen doch immer wieder Antworten.



Unerträgliche Penetranz setzt sich halt einfach durch. Ich weiß, wovon ich spreche.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Und in dem Film kommt die Aussage sogar von einem Blinker benutzendem BMW Fahrer 
Das verdient höchsten Respekt


----------



## Zeiss (7. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Drehmoment ist nicht der Faktor, sondern die Leistung.
> Hast du mehr als 272 PS? Wenn ja, ist die Diskussion hinfällig.



Ja, 445PS. Nur die PS-Leistung, bzw. Leistung im Allgemeinen, ist ein Wert, der aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl abgeleitet...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es in allen Gängen ist, dann trennt die Kupplung nicht mehr sauber. Das alle Synchronringe gleichzeitig kaputt sind, halte ich für höchst unwahrscheinlich. Am Öl liegt es auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Eine Getriebespülung kann man bei einem Handschalter quasi nicht machen, weil es nichts zum Spülen gibt. Das betrifft nur Automatikgetriebe.
> 
> Auf keinen Fall so weiter fahren, dann geht nur noch mehr kaputt und es wird teurer. Nächste Woche nen Termin bei Hyundai machen und die Kiste reparieren lassen.



Deine Antwort hat sich für den ersten Moment bestätigt. Die FW meinte zwar, dass bei manchen i30 FD etwas Öl im Getriebe fehlt, aber bei mir wahrscheinlich die Kupplung kaputt ist. Sie würde zu straff sein und es wäre ungewöhnlich viel "Kupplungsstaub" zu sehen. 
Ich frage mich aber wie das nach 100k KM passieren kann. [emoji848]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, 445PS. Nur die PS-Leistung, bzw. Leistung im  Allgemeinen, ist ein Wert, der aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl  abgeleitet...



Wie kann man auf die Idee kommen das ein 272 PS Auto gleichgut oder besser beschleunigen soll wie ein Fahrzeug mit 445 PS?

Richtig,  Leistung ist das Produkt aus Drehzahl und Drehmoment und eben dieses  Produkt entscheidet, neben anderen Faktroren, wie gut ein Fahrzeug  beschleunigt.

Aber offensichtlich geht es auch besser in der  Leistungsklasse. Ein SQ7 hat 435 PS und beschleunigt in 4,7s von 0-100  km/h und das mit knapp 2,5t Leergewicht. Woran liegt es das dein BMW  schlechter beschleunigt, am Ottomotor oder am Hinterradantrieb   ?


----------



## Iconoclast (8. November 2016)

Also den Gedankengang finde ich auch seltsam. 445PS sind halt 445PS. Ist ja wohl klar, dass es da etwas flotter voran geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Deine Antwort hat sich für den ersten Moment bestätigt. Die FW meinte zwar, dass bei manchen i30 FD etwas Öl im Getriebe fehlt, aber bei mir wahrscheinlich die Kupplung kaputt ist. Sie würde zu straff sein und es wäre ungewöhnlich viel "Kupplungsstaub" zu sehen.
> Ich frage mich aber wie das nach 100k KM passieren kann.
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn kein offensichtlicher mechanischer Fehler vorliegt, dann hast du die Kupplung kaputt gefahren.
Vorwärts kriechen an der Ampel oder im Stau, parken mit schleifender Kupplung, unnötiges Schalten, langes schleifen lassen beim Schalten, anfahren im 2. Gang, lange die Kupplung vor der Ampel getreten lassen...

Eine Kupplung immer so wenig wie möglich schleifen lassen. Entweder rein oder raus. Und grundsätzlich nur die Kupplung treten wenn man anhalten/anfahren will oder für den Moment des Schaltens. Ansonsten bleibt im normalen Fahrbetrieb die Kupplung immer drin egal was für eine Fahrsituation.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also den Gedankengang finde ich auch seltsam. 445PS sind halt 445PS. Ist ja wohl klar, dass es da etwas flotter voran geht.



Bei so einer großen Differenz schon. 
Teilweise ist ein 500ps Auto aber langsamer als eins mit 450ps, obwohl beide Autos vom Gewicht identisch.
Kommt nämlich auch stark auf die Leistungskurve an. Ein Auto mit einem Leistungsplateu von z.B. 400ps wird immer schneller sein als ein Auto wo die Leistung nur kurz als Peak anliegt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Teilweise ist ein 500ps Auto aber langsamer als eins mit 450ps, obwohl beide Autos vom Gewicht identisch.
> Kommt nämlich auch stark auf die Leistungskurve an. Ein Auto mit einem Leistungsplateu von z.B. 400ps wird immer schneller sein als ein Auto wo die Leistung nur kurz als Peak anliegt.



Natürlich ist die Leistungskurve auch von Relevanz aber ab dem 2. Gang sollte man nicht mehr in ein echtes Leistungsloch fallen, da die Drehzahl dann ein entsprechend hohes Niveau hat.


----------



## Zeiss (8. November 2016)

Alles gut, passt schon. *=MR-C=KinG[GER] *hat die richtige Antwort geliefert...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Leistungskurve auch von Relevanz aber ab dem 2. Gang sollte man nicht mehr in ein echtes Leistungsloch fallen, da die Drehzahl dann ein entsprechend hohes Niveau hat.



Braucht nichtmal ein Leistungsloch sein. Bei einem Diesel und Saugbenziner hat man quasi immer nur eine Leistungsspitze, kurz davor und kurz danch fällt die Leistung schon wieder ab.
Turbobenziner haben meistens ein Leistungsplateu.

Beispiele:

640d: http://cdn.bimmertoday.de/wp-conten...stungs-Drehmoment-Diagramm-313-PS-655x826.jpg
M4: https://www.m-power.com/imageDispatcher.jsp?folder=closedroom&image=thumbs/Open_3073_10123.jpg

Der M4 hat quasi ein perfektes Leistungsplatau für eine optimale Beschleunigung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Braucht nichtmal ein Leistungsloch sein. Bei einem Diesel und Saugbenziner hat man quasi immer nur eine Leistungsspitze, kurz davor und kurz danch fällt die Leistung schon wieder ab.
> Turbobenziner haben meistens ein Leistungsplateu.



Das ist klar, übringes gilt gleiches auch für Turbodiesel und Motoren mit Kompressor. Ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich seit 1999 fast durchgängig Fahrzeuge mit aufgeladenem Motor fahre. 
Nur ist das Plateau beim reinen durchbeschleunigen nicht über zu bewerten. Im 1. Gang ist es richtig das man erstmal das Drehzahlband "durcharbeiten" muss aber ab dem 1. Schaltvorgang fällt man ja nicht mehr in den Bereich der Leerlaufdrehzahl zurück, sondern nur etwa 1.000 bis 2.000 Upm. Daher wirkt sich das fehlende Plateau ab dem Punkt nicht mehr so gravierend aus wie man es vielleicht erwarten würde.
Ändert natürlich nichts daran das ich für meinen Teil nichts von Saugmotoren halte und immer den aufgeladenen Motor vorziehen würde. Fällt einem auch heute deutlich leichter als noch vor 20 Jahren. Früher waren Turbo und Kompressor die Ausnahme, heute die Regel.


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2016)

Packt euren Fleischhaken wieder ein... ich bin bei knapp über 5Sek und hab nicht mal 300PS 

Das es ein Spaß war, sollte jedem klar sein. Die Aristo Wanderdüne braucht knapp 8Sek auf 100. Da verhungert man wärend dessen quasi. Und an der Tanke kann man auch nicht punkten bei 8 Sek... alles Kacke.


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2016)

Was soll eigentlich ein Aristo sein?


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2016)

Toyota Aristo - Google-Suche

Toyota Aristo = Lexus GS300

Der Lexus GS300 ist ein umgelabelter Toyota Aristo, da Lexus einen besseren Ruf hat als Toyota (in Europa). Da aber überall Toyota drauf steht (sogar in meinem Fahrzeugschein) ist es für mich ein Toyota. Nur weil ich auf einen VW ein BMW Zeichen mache, wird daraus noch lange kein BMW.


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2016)

Hatte eben nur kurz danach gesucht und nichts gefunden.
An Toyota hatte ich garnicht gedacht.


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2016)

Streng genommen habe ich einen Lexus GS300 (steht auf der Karre) aber es ist wie gesagt ein Toyota Aristo. In der japanischen Szene sagt im Endeffekt auch jeder Aristo, so heißt er halt im Herkunftsland. 
Ausserdem gibt es für den Aristo die besseren und hochwertigeren Tuningteile aus Japan und man muss nicht den billigen Englandschrott nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2016)

Ich kenn das hauptsächlich vom Mazda miata


----------



## dsdenni (8. November 2016)

Ich find den schon hübsch, ich frag mich aber warum der so sackschwer ist


----------



## Riverna (8. November 2016)

Bei einem Leergewicht von 955kg - 1025kg kann man wohl nicht wirklich von "sackschwer" reden.


----------



## keinnick (8. November 2016)

Vielleicht bezog er sich auf Deinen Lexus / Toyota. Damit hätte er ja nicht soooo unrecht


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2016)

Ich finde 1800 Kilo jetzt auch nicht so extrem schwer, ist immerhin ein ziemlich größes Auto und hat für einen Japaner so ziemlich alles was man haben kann. Klar 1800 Kilo ist schon ein gewaltiges Gewicht, aber ein E39 mit 6 Zylinder Motor wiegt etwa das gleiche und ist minimal kürzer.


----------



## dsdenni (9. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde 1800 Kilo jetzt auch nicht so extrem schwer, ist immerhin ein ziemlich größes Auto und hat für einen Japaner so ziemlich alles was man haben kann. Klar 1800 Kilo ist schon ein gewaltiges Gewicht, aber ein E39 mit 6 Zylinder Motor wiegt etwa das gleiche und ist minimal kürzer.


Gut so kann man das auch sehen

Ja ich meinte den GS300

Knapp ne Tonne Leergewicht kenn ich ja selbst von meinem Auto.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2016)

Paar Kilo weniger oder etwas mehr Gewicht wäre mir ansich auch lieber, aber naja. Gegen den Almera ist die Kiste trotz des schlechten KG/PS Verhältniss ein richtiger Rennwagen. 
Hab ja mal gesagt das ich sobald der Wagen sauber ist, mal ein Innenraumbild poste.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2016)

Eieiei die Feststellbremse ist verdächtig nahe an der Position, wo die Kupplung hingehört...  Ich glaub da gabs schon ein paar lustige Momente, wenn den einer als Leihwagen bekommen hatte.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2016)

Das Lenkrad ist links, damit könnte ich nicht navigieren. Zudem kann ich mit links sicher auch nicht schalten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2016)

Der schreit förmlich 2000er. Mein Alter C70 sah gefühlt genau so aus.


----------



## keinnick (9. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das Lenkrad ist links, damit könnte ich nicht navigieren. Zudem kann ich mit links sicher auch nicht schalten.



Dann solltest Du Dir einen Rechtslenker mit Schaltknauf außerhalb der Fahrertür zulegen. Dann müsste es wieder passen. 

@Riverna: Der Wagen sieht von innen echt noch ganz gut aus für das Alter.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das Lenkrad ist links, damit könnte ich nicht navigieren. Zudem kann ich mit links sicher auch nicht schalten.


Links?
Ich seh das auf der rechten Seite.
Und wenn das so ist, dann mach nie Urlaub in GB, Irland, Australien, Japan oä Ländern und hol dir da nen Leihwagen.

Was mich stören würde, wenn man nen LKW auf ne Landstrasse überholen willst, siehst du im Prinzip nicht was von vorne kommt.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2016)

Nicht links meinte ich.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der schreit förmlich 2000er. Mein Alter C70 sah gefühlt genau so aus.



Das ist richtig, er ist nur 2 Jahre älter als der Subaru, sieht aber im Innenraum meiner Meinung nach deutlich älter aus. Von aussen sieht er irgendwie sehr nach Benz (aus den 2000ern) aus. Autos aus der Zeit sehen halt irgendwie alle ziemlich gleich aus, dass stimmt schon. Aber mir gefällt das sogar recht gut, mit hat der Innenraum von meinem 100NX auch immer gut gefallen. Eben weil er so nach 90er Jahre aussah.  



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mich stören würde, wenn man nen LKW auf ne Landstrasse überholen willst, siehst du im Prinzip nicht was von vorne kommt.


Das ist nicht nur bei LKW´s sondern auch bei den ganzen SUV´s etwas problematisch. Aber daran gewöhnt man sich recht schnell, wenn man etwas Abstand lässt kann man das gut einschätzen. Wichtig ist dann nur das wenn du Überholst auch Gas gibst und das was kommt. Du hast nicht soviel Zeit wie bei einem Linkslenker (vom Gefühl her, Zeit ist natürlich die gleiche). Ich habe mit dem Subaru aber bisher nur 4 mal überholt in knapp 1 1/2 Jahren und mit dem Aristo bisher sogar erst einmal. Die Leute fahren hier meistens knapp 100km/h, viel schneller würde ich so oder so nicht fahren. 

Man gewöhnt sich an das Rechtslenkerfahren relativ schnell, bei mir hat es knapp 2 Wochen gedauert bis ich es als ganz normal empfunden habe. Das einzige was ich immer noch merke ist das ich bei links Kurven mehr Richtung Mittelstreifen fahre als zur Aussenseite. Mittlerweile ist es aber für mich ungewohnter mal den Audi meiner Freundin zu fahren als die Rechtslenker. Man gewöhnt sich halt an alles....


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2016)

Ich hab in Irland nicht wirklich lange gebraucht um mich dran zu gewöhnen, nur der erste Tag war richtig schrecklich.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2016)

Muss man da nicht auch die Scheinwerfer umrüsten und so?


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2016)

Zum normalen Fahren hab ich auch nur ca 1 Tag gebraucht bzw nach den 300km Heimfahrt fuhr es sich schon recht normal. Aber das es sich komplett normal anfühlt und ich nicht ständig gedacht habe "du fährst ein RHD denk dran" hat etwas gedauert. Mir macht das RHD fahren aber auch irgendwie mehr Spaß, kann auch Einbildung sein.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2016)

Ich denk da immer, da sitzt keiner im Auto, wenn mir so ein Rechter entgegenkommt und erschreck mich dann immer erstmal fürchterlich.


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2016)

Stelle es mir recht spaßig in den Parkhäuser und so vor mit einem Rechtslenker.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2016)

Huch stimmt. In Parkhäusern komm ich schon mit nem regulär gelenkten Auto nicht richtig klar. Mit nem rechts gelenkten Auto würde ich mich vermutlich in der Auffahrt verkeilen...


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zum normalen Fahren hab ich auch nur ca 1 Tag gebraucht bzw nach den 300km Heimfahrt fuhr es sich schon recht normal. Aber das es sich komplett normal anfühlt und ich nicht ständig gedacht habe "du fährst ein RHD denk dran" hat etwas gedauert. Mir macht das RHD fahren aber auch irgendwie mehr Spaß, kann auch Einbildung sein.


Ging bei mir wahrscheinlich auch schnell, da ich ja auch auf der anderen Seite gefahren.
Aber war bei der ersten Fahrt wieder hier in Deutschland ein komisches Gefühl.


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2016)

Andrerseits kann ich prima mit dem linken Arm schalten, wenn ich links sitze. Hab ich früher, als ich noch geraucht hab, auch immer so gemacht. Kippe in der rechten Hand und mit links rüber an den Knüppel gelangt und geschaltet. Ging prima. Vielleicht hätte ich mit nem Rechtslenker garkeine Probleme. Mit dem Schalten wär ja schonma alles Tutti.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2016)

Einen Rechtslenker auf der linken Straßenseite zu fahren ist ja wieder richtig für die Sicht. Hab ich in Kapstadt auch irgendwie hin bekommen. Aber danach wieder in DE macht erst mal nen Knoten im Kopf.


Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, er ist nur 2 Jahre älter als der Subaru, sieht aber im Innenraum meiner Meinung nach deutlich älter aus. Von aussen sieht er irgendwie sehr nach Benz (aus den 2000ern) aus. Autos aus der Zeit sehen halt irgendwie alle ziemlich gleich aus, dass stimmt schon. Aber mir gefällt das sogar recht gut, mit hat der Innenraum von meinem 100NX auch immer gut gefallen. Eben weil er so nach 90er Jahre aussah.


War auch nicht negativ gemeint. So sieht bei mir der Nachfolger zwar schicker aus, in den Details war der Alte aber eigentlich stabiler ausgelegt. z.B. hatte sich beim Neuen die Verkleidung unterm Handschuhfach gelöst, war aber auch nur mit zwei Plastikpins befestigt gewesen. Der alte hatte an solchen Stellen noch mehrere Torx-Schrauben gehabt.


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2016)

Hab ich auch nicht negativ aufgefasst, jeder hat da irgendwo seine eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## Kusanar (10. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Huch stimmt. In Parkhäusern komm ich schon mit nem regulär gelenkten Auto nicht richtig klar. Mit nem rechts gelenkten Auto würde ich mich vermutlich in der Auffahrt verkeilen...



Öh, verkeilen? Ich glaube Zeiss meinte eher, dass es beim Ziehen des Parktickets etwas problematisch werden könnte... oder zum Ausfahren das Ticket wieder stecken  Alles kein Problem, wenn du einen Beifahrer hast. Aber fährst du mal alleine, solltest du entweder sehr gelenkig sein oder wohl lieber draussen parken.


----------



## Zeiss (10. November 2016)

Ja, genau das meinte ich.  Ich parke halt am liebsten in den Parkhäuser.

Wir haben in Stuttgart ein Parkhaus, heißt Hofdienergarage. Das Parkhaus an sich ist genial, die Parkplätze sind schräg zur "Zufahrt", es gibt ein Leitsystem und etc. Aber, die Auffahrt zu den Stockwerken ist übel. Sie ist wie ein Gewinde gemacht, was ja kein Problem ist. Aber, bei diesem Gewinde haben die Idioten sehr breite "Seitenstreifen" gemacht, mit Bordsteinen. Die eigentliche Fahrbahn ist dadurch sehr schmall. Und wenn man dabei noch um die Ecke fährt, wird es richtig hässlich. Deswegen fahre ich immer mit meiner Seite auf dem Seitenstreifen. In der Auffahrt sind wohl schon etliche Cayennes stecken geblieben...


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2016)

Achso. Stimmt. Im Parkhaus is so ein Rechtslenker natürlich nix. Kommt man ja nicht ans Ticket.


----------



## Zoon (10. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Paar Kilo weniger oder etwas mehr Gewicht wäre  mir ansich auch lieber, aber naja. Gegen den Almera ist die Kiste trotz  des schlechten KG/PS Verhältniss ein richtiger Rennwagen.
> Hab ja mal gesagt das ich sobald der Wagen sauber ist, mal ein Innenraumbild poste.



Respekt da sieht man das Alter der Kiste gar nicht an, ausser halt  der normalen Gebrauchsspuren am Lenkrad.  bei unseren Toyotafritzen  steht ein LS400 rum (noch der eckige aber letztes Facelift mit  Klarglasleuchten) der lacht einen immer so an "nimm mich mit" 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eieiei die Feststellbremse ist verdächtig nahe an der Position, wo die Kupplung hingehört...  Ich glaub da gabs schon ein paar lustige Momente, wenn den einer als Leihwagen bekommen hatte.



War doch zumindest früher bei Mercedes genauso die Feststellbremse  als Fusspedal.  Wie bei meinem Fahrschulwagen, Mercedes C250 D  Saugdiesel, 5 Zylinder 95 PS  - der Motor erlebt bestimmt noch mit wenn  die Sonne zum roten Riesen mutiert unkaputtbar 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was mich stören würde, wenn man nen LKW auf ne Landstrasse überholen  willst, siehst du im Prinzip nicht was von vorne kommt.



Unter  Einhaltung des Sicherheitsabstands solltest auch mit Rechtslenker am  LKW vorbeigucken können. Evtl Rechtskurven halt ein bissel Problematisch  aber alles Sache der Gewöhnung.  Wer aber wie oft beobachtet nur  3  Meter hinterm Trailer festhängt brauch sich nicht wundern das man so den  gegenverkehr nicht einsehen kann.


----------



## Captn (10. November 2016)

So, jetzt fahre ich auch mit Winterrädern. Wurde auch langsam Zeit.


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2016)

Parkhaus ist kein Problem. Entweder man legt sich eine Kralle in die Karre wo normalerweise Müll aufgesammelt wird, oder man steigt einfach aus. Zieht sich das Ticket und fährt rein .


----------



## Captn (10. November 2016)

Das würde ich zu gern sehen. [emoji38]
Aber die Idee ist natürlich gut. ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2016)

Oder Rückwärts ins Parkhaus


----------



## Kusanar (10. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oder Rückwärts ins Parkhaus





Und dann rückwärts durch den Wendel in den 2. Stock rauf... Transporter-Style


----------



## Zeiss (10. November 2016)

Habe gerade die Holzblende der Mittelarmlehne hinten für den zweiten iDrive günstig geschossen 
Ist wohl das seltenste Teil bei dem ganzen Satz 

Und das dafür:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Das würde ich zu gern sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese Müllkralle? Na die ganz normale womit die Stadtarbeiter die Innenstädte reinigen. Gibt es für 1Euro in diversen Shops. Reicht sogar für eine leichte McDoof Tüte


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. November 2016)

@Zeiss
Das Problem hab ich in manchen Parkhäusern mit meinem A6 auch. Wir waren mal in Trier in einem Hotel. Parkhaus über 2 Untergeschosse. U1 bis auf den letzten Platz belegt, also wollte ich runter in die U2. Ich musste zweimal zurücksetzten, um um die Kurve zu kommen und unten angekommen auch noch einmal, um aus der Abfahrt in das eigentliche Geschoss zu kommen. Es war völlig leer da unten. Abends hat sich noch ein Porsche runter getraut. Ich hab am nächsten Tag was aus dem Auto geholt und die beiden Autos standen immer noch allein da unten. Als wir drei Tage später wieder abfuhren das gleiche Bild. Außer dem Porsche kein anderes Auto.
Die Ausfahrt ging etwas besser. Ich bin ganz langsam gefahren und bergauf sieht man ja auch, wo man lang fährt. Hat dann ohne Rangieren geklappt. Die obere Etage war etwas leerer als bei der Ankunft (war ja noch kein check-in), aber trotzdem kein Vergleich mit unten.


----------



## Captn (10. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Diese Müllkralle? Na die ganz normale womit die Stadtarbeiter die Innenstädte reinigen. Gibt es für 1Euro in diversen Shops. Reicht sogar für eine leichte McDoof Tüte [emoji38]


Ich weiß schon was du meinst. 
Nur die Aktion würde ich zu gern sehen, wie da einer mit so nem Ding versucht nen Ticket zu ziehen. 
Oder die Bezahlung beim Drive In, wenn man allein unterwegs ist. Allein der Gesichtsausdruck der Bedienung wäre es mir wert. [emoji38]


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Holzblende der Mittelarmlehne hinten für den zweiten iDrive günstig geschossen
> Ist wohl das seltenste Teil bei dem ganzen Satz
> 
> Und das dafür:
> ...




Was ist ein iDrive? Ein iPod fürs Auto?


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist ein iDrive? Ein iPod fürs Auto?


Wer hat den Käfig vom Troll offen gelassen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> War doch zumindest früher bei Mercedes genauso die Feststellbremse  als Fusspedal.  Wie bei meinem Fahrschulwagen, Mercedes C250 D  Saugdiesel, 5 Zylinder 95 PS  - der Motor erlebt bestimmt noch mit wenn  die Sonne zum roten Riesen mutiert unkaputtbar


Bei Daimler ist das aber so ein Minipedal, was sehr weit oben hängt. Im normalen Fahrbetrieb muss man sich da schon ziemlich verrenken, um da ran zu kommen. 

...die alten Saugdiesel... Mit den Autos konnt man aber keinen Unfall produzieren. Man wurde dafür nicht schnell genug. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oder Rückwärts ins Parkhaus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...ich hab mal rückwärts nen Auto mit dem Servicewagen aus einer Tiefgarage gezogen. Geht ganz gut. Vorwärts war nichts zu machen, weil unser Servicewagen nur FWD hat und die Rampe total nass war.  Der nächste Servicewagen muss auch AWD bekommen, da bestehe ich drauf!


----------



## dsdenni (10. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Daimler ist das aber so ein Minipedal, was sehr weit oben hängt. Im normalen Fahrbetrieb muss man sich da schon ziemlich verrenken, um da ran zu kommen.
> 
> ...die alten Saugdiesel... Mit den Autos konnt man aber keinen Unfall produzieren. Man wurde dafür nicht schnell genug. [emoji38]
> 
> ...


Das muss ja ein Erlebnis gewesen sein das Auto rüggels aus ner Tiefgarage zu holen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2016)

Och das ging noch. Das Auto hat ja die Arbeit gemacht. Viel schlimmer ist es Autos mit der Hand aus Garagen und Einfahrten zu bekommen, wo man nicht mit einem Auto ziehen kann. Am besten noch ELV und ISM ohne Funktion das man weder die Parksperre rausbekommt, noch das Lenkrad drehen kann. Wagenheber, Radheber und viel Muskelkraft ist dann angesagt. Kann schonmal ne Stunde dauern bevor das Auto vom Hof ist.

Einmal habe ich auch ein Auto beim Kunden zuhause repariert, weil der Aufwand alles zu holen wesentlich geringer war als das Auto abschleppen.


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2016)

Ich brauch unbedingt ein Fahrwerk und Felgen für den Aristo... ich guck in den letzten Tagen ständig nach neuen Parts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (10. November 2016)

Finde ihn zu tief und die Endröhre, nun ja...

Aber die Felgen sind schön.


----------



## Riverna (10. November 2016)

Die Endrohre sind auch nicht so mein Fall, Tiefe finde ich aber gut. Eventuell einen ganz kleinen Ticken höher.  Ich hab Höhenangst, da muss ein Auto tief sein.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2016)

Die keinen Felgen sehen an so nem massigen und ungelenken Auto ziemlich poplig aus.


----------



## Zeiss (10. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist ein iDrive? Ein iPod fürs Auto?



Nee, das ist der kleine Bruder von iMac... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2016)

Ok, ich dachte, dass ist der Bildschirm. Der sieht wenigstens annähernd aus, wie ein iPod.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ok, ich dachte, dass ist der Bildschirm. Der sieht wenigstens annähernd aus, wie ein iPod.


iPod, wie rückständig.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2016)

Gibts doch, oder? Ich hab da keine Ahnung von. Ich hab keine Produkte von Apple.


----------



## Captn (10. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die keinen Felgen sehen an so nem massigen und ungelenken Auto ziemlich poplig aus.


Naja, ich finde, dass die gut passen. Mir wäre der aber auch zu tief. ^^

Außerdem ist das Geschmackssache. Mit meinen 16" Felgen bin ich auch komplett zufrieden, wobei ich noch nichts größeres drauf hatte.


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ok, ich dachte, dass ist der Bildschirm. Der sieht wenigstens annähernd aus, wie ein iPod.



Es hat jetzt wohl jeder hier verstanden, dass Du der 170kg schwere, auf Behinderten- und Mutter+Kind-Parkplätzen parkende ahnungslose, Typ bist, der gerne mal beim morgendlichen Kaffee auf ein Stauende auffährt, seine Felgen parallel mit nem Edding repariert, bis die Polizei eintrifft und  währenddessen versucht, Google nach einfachsten Begriffen zu durchsuchen und daran scheitert. Es wird langsam langweilig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Holzblende der Mittelarmlehne hinten für den zweiten iDrive günstig geschossen
> Ist wohl das seltenste Teil bei dem ganzen Satz



Ist das ein E65 (oder E66) ?
Hatte das letzte mal vor rund 15 Jahren zuletzt in so einem gesessen, bzw. meine das er so von innen aus sah.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Mir wäre der aber auch zu tief. ^^



Ich will halt ein Auto und kein Aussichtsturm  Ausserdem habe ich wie gesagt Höhenangst... nein Spaß bei Seite. Wie tief er wirklich wird weiß ich nicht, er soll weiterhin komfortabel bleiben. Dann lieber etwas höher als das die Kiste dann am Ende bockel hart wird.


----------



## dsdenni (11. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich brauch unbedingt ein Fahrwerk und Felgen für den Aristo... ich guck in den letzten Tagen ständig nach neuen Parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klein wenig höher und andere Endrohre dann würd er mir passen


----------



## Captn (11. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich will halt ein Auto und kein Aussichtsturm  Ausserdem habe ich wie gesagt Höhenangst... nein Spaß bei Seite. Wie tief er wirklich wird weiß ich nicht, er soll weiterhin komfortabel bleiben. Dann lieber etwas höher als das die Kiste dann am Ende bockel hart wird.


Du, im Endeffekt ist das eh dein Ding. ^^
Ich denke halt immer bei sowas an die eine Straße von der Arbeit zu mir nach Hause. Berlin sagt die Straße gehört einer Gemeinde und die Gemeinde sagt, dass die Straße zu Berlin gehört. Entsprechend bescheiden sieht die auch aus.


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist das ein E65 (oder E66) ?
> Hatte das letzte mal vor rund 15 Jahren zuletzt in so einem gesessen, bzw. meine das er so von innen aus sah.



Jupp, ist ein E65. Ein E66 hat mehr Beinfreiheit und noch die Fussstützen hinten.


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Es hat jetzt wohl jeder hier verstanden, dass Du der 170kg schwere, auf Behinderten- und Mutter+Kind-Parkplätzen parkende ahnungslose, Typ bist, der gerne mal beim morgendlichen Kaffee auf ein Stauende auffährt, seine Felgen parallel mit nem Edding repariert, bis die Polizei eintrifft und  währenddessen versucht, Google nach einfachsten Begriffen zu durchsuchen und daran scheitert. Es wird langsam langweilig.



Das mit dem Edding ist kein Witz!


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Du, im Endeffekt ist das eh dein Ding. ^^
> Ich denke halt immer bei sowas an die eine Straße von der Arbeit zu mir nach Hause. Berlin sagt die Straße gehört einer Gemeinde und die Gemeinde sagt, dass die Straße zu Berlin gehört. Entsprechend bescheiden sieht die auch aus.



Bisher hatte noch nie Probleme mit einem meiner Fahrzeuge, nicht mal mit meinem roten NX der damals wirklich ziemlich tief war. Bin damit auch in der Weltgeschichte rum gefahren und habe eigentlich nie aufgesetzt, klar mit der Lippe vorne schon oder mal leicht mit dem Kat. Aber die Straßen hier sind auch recht gut, war mal in Dresden da hätte ich vermutlich mit alles kaputt gefahren.


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2016)

Grundgesetzänderung zur Privatisierung der Autobahnen? OMG!


----------



## dsdenni (12. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grundgesetzänderung zur Privatisierung der Autobahnen? OMG!


Neeeeeein :/


----------



## Captn (12. November 2016)

Die wollen sich doch nur vor den Reparaturkosten drücken und sicherlich weiterhin die selbe Summe Steuern verlangen. :/


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2016)

+ Maut


----------



## Captn (12. November 2016)

Das kommt ja sowieso.


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2016)

Laut Spiegel gäbe es mit der Privatisierung der Autobahnen auch ein flächendeckendes Tempolimit. Durch die Privatisierung entstehen finanzielle Interessen, somit dürften die Investoren auch daran interessiert sein, dass wenig Abnutzung und Schäden an der Fahrbahn entstehen. Ergo geht der Spiegel von starken Reglementierungen der Geschwindigkeiten aus.


----------



## Captn (12. November 2016)

Dann nehme ich einen Kredit auf und kaufe mir selbst ein Stück Autobahn. 
Dann entscheide ich, wer da drauf fahren darf und wer nicht. 

Als nächstes setzen die Grünen noch als i-Tüpfelchen durchgängig ihren Zone-30 Müll in ganz Berlin durch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2016)

Zone-5 Überall wäre gut. Wird zeit das diese Spinner da oben mal abgelöst werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Durch die Privatisierung entstehen finanzielle Interessen, somit dürften die Investoren auch daran interessiert sein, dass wenig Abnutzung und Schäden an der Fahrbahn entstehen. Ergo geht der Spiegel von starken Reglementierungen der Geschwindigkeiten aus.



Gegen Schäden und Abnutzung bringt ein Tempolimit nicht sonderlich viel, eher müsste die Nutzung durch LKWs verboten werden, diese verschleissen die BAB etwa 100x so stark pro kgefahrenem Kilometer wie ein PKW.


----------



## STSLeon (13. November 2016)

Ich sehe das alles nicht so dramatisch. Die A8 von Merklingen bis München wurde zusammen mit Privatinvestoren 3D-spurig ausgebaut. Dafür erhalten die Investoren die Einnahmen aus der Maut. Die Autobahn ist super und wurde sogar vor dem geplanten Bauende fertig.


----------



## Captn (13. November 2016)

Das kommt immer drauf an, wer dort investiert. Wenn private Investoren drinhängen, ist man schließlich an einem zügigen Bauende interessiert.
Wenn ich mir den Straßenbau in Berlin angucke, sieht man nur Flickenteppicharbeiten alle 1-2 Jahre. Anstatt die Straße mal komplett neuzuziehen. 
Aber irgendwie muss man ja den Haushalt für's nächste Jahr sichern.  

Gestern hab ich mich aber wegschmeißen müssen, als ich bei der Welt gelesen hatte, dass "Telekom und Post gezeigt hätten, dass dieser Weg vorteilhaft wäre." [emoji38]


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Gegen Schäden und Abnutzung bringt ein Tempolimit nicht sonderlich viel, eher müsste die Nutzung durch LKWs verboten werden, diese verschleissen die BAB etwa 100x so stark pro kgefahrenem Kilometer wie ein PKW.



Die LKW lassen sich aber nicht verbieten oder rwglementieren.


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Straßenbau in Berlin angucke, sieht man nur Flickenteppicharbeiten alle 1-2 Jahre. Anstatt die Straße mal komplett neuzuziehen.



Und wenn die mal ne Straße komplett erneuen dauert es Jahre 

Es gibt in Berlin viel Kopfsteinpflaster, nicht gerade angenehm zu fahren. Schlaglöcher muss man übrigens auch nicht suchen


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die LKW lassen sich aber nicht verbieten oder rwglementieren.


Schiene.


----------



## Captn (13. November 2016)

Also willst du die Unmengen an Logistikunternehmen dazu überreden das "unglaublich gute" Schienennetz zu nutzen? 

Um LKW kommt man langfristig nicht rum.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Um LKW kommt man langfristig nicht rum.


Geht schon, aber dafür ist die DB zu unflexiebel. (denen gehören halt die schienen) Außerdem kann man so deutschlands größtes warenlager, die autobahn, nicht mehr nutzen. 
Zur privatisierung, dazu gab es schon ein pilot-projekt. Ich glaube die umfahrung der hörselberge in thüringen ist ein stück private autobahn. Dort bekommt der betreiber die LKW-maut um die autobahn zu unterhalten. Allerdings scheint es sich für den noch nicht zu rechnen. 
Was nun dieser neue vorstoß soll, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Vermutlich soll der steuerzahler, angesichts der gesellschafts-form, mal wieder über den tisch gezogen werden.


----------



## Captn (13. November 2016)

Naja, hinzu kommt, dass die Deutsche Bahn jetzt schon nicht genügend Geld hat, um das Schienennetz auf Fordermann zu bringen....

Im Endeffekt wird es wohl darum gehen, bei gleichem Steuersatz weniger ausgeben zu müssen (die Instandgaltung falle ja nicht mehr in die Zuständigkeit des Staates), während man sich selbst mehr in die Tasche stecken kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die LKW lassen sich aber nicht verbieten oder rwglementieren.



Achso, es geht nicht um Sinn oder Unsinn einer Begründung sondern nur wie gut man damit andere reklementieren kann. Na dann ist ja alles OK.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt wird es wohl darum gehen, bei gleichem Steuersatz weniger ausgeben zu müssen (die Instandgaltung falle ja nicht mehr in die Zuständigkeit des Staates), während man sich selbst mehr in die Tasche stecken kann.


Das sehe ich noch nicht. Das wird eine gesellschaft, sprich es bekommen alle anteilig von den einnahmen etwas und es müssen alle anteilig etwas zur instandhaltung beitragen. Nur bei dem verhandlungsgeschick unserer politiker würde ich mich nicht wundern, wenn sich die instandhaltungskosten zu lasten der steuerzahler verschieben. Ist schließlich nicht das eigene geld was man da ausgibt.


----------



## XE85 (13. November 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Schiene.



Man kann aber nicht zu jedem Supermarkt ein Gleis legen. Selbst in der Schweiz ist meist bei größeren Zwischenlagern schluss. Ausser vielleich bei jenen Orten in denen es gar keinen Strassenverkehr gibt - aber dort sind auch die Preise dann dem entsprechend hoch, selbst für schweizer Verhältnisse.

Ich finde die Idee der Privatisierung jetzt nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. Geben tut es private, ergo nicht staatliche, Strassen mit Individualverkehr ja auch heute schon, die Großglockner Hochalpenstrasse zB. Der Staat kann ja weiterhin, auch für diese Strecken, subventionieren, LKW Verkehr der nicht vermeidbar ist oder auch für den Individualverkehr bei bei geringen Einkommen oder nach Einkommen gestaffelt. Man kann das dann auch individueller mach und nicht mehr pauschal.


----------



## JaniZz (14. November 2016)

Moin.
Brauche Hilfe, 

Meine Freundin fährt einen Golf 6 und braucht anständige Scheinwerfer Birnen für das Abblendlicht... 

Was kann man da am besten empfehlen? 

Am besten schön hell natürlich


----------



## Olstyle (14. November 2016)

Die "Üblichen" wie Nightbreaker sind schon ganz in Ordnung. Halten aber auch alle nicht so lange wie die OEM/Longlife Versionen, da packt man besser direkt Reserve ins Handschuhfach.


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

Osram Nightbreaker fällt mir da ein. Sollen doch ganz gut sein...


----------



## JaniZz (14. November 2016)

Super, danke für den Tipp. 

Dann bestelle ich mal 2 paar


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

Ok, die Privatisierung der BABs ist erstmal wieder vom Tisch.


----------



## JaniZz (14. November 2016)

Hab jetzt doch andere bestellt,  hab in Verschiedenen Foren gelesen,  dass die Philips xtreme länger halten sollen und die osrams sehr schnell kaputt gehen. 

Nur mal so als weitere Info dazu. 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

Werden schon ok sein.

EDIT: Der Megane hat jetzt auch die Winterräder. Hat schlanke 60,00 € gekostet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Hab jetzt doch andere bestellt,  hab in  Verschiedenen Foren gelesen,  dass die Philips xtreme länger halten  sollen und die osrams sehr schnell kaputt gehen.
> 
> Nur mal so als weitere Info dazu.
> 
> ...


Ich hab auch die Philips drin, die halten ziemlich lange bei quasi gleicher Lichtausbeute. 



Seabound schrieb:


> Werden schon ok sein.
> 
> EDIT: Der Megane hat jetzt auch die Winterräder. Hat schlanke 60,00 € gekostet.
> 
> ...


Wer zum Geier schreibt die Position außen auf die Reifen?  Wieder sehr weit gedacht... Von vorne nach hinten tauschen hätte auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer zum Geier schreibt die Position außen auf die Reifen?  Wieder sehr weit gedacht... Von vorne nach hinten tauschen hätte auch nicht geschadet.



Diemachendasimmerso(meineleertasteisirgendwiekaputt).GegenEndedesWintersisdanndieBeschriftungmeistrunter.DieReifensindsogutwienichtgelaufen.Ca.2000KMletztenWinter.Deswegenhabendienichtgetauschtnehmichan.IchsehkeinenUnterschiedinderProfiltiefe.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von vorne nach hinten tauschen hätte auch nicht geschadet.



Das musste ich meinem Freundlichen auch extra sagen. Die hätten mir sonst die Reifen mit 5 mm wieder vorn angesteckt und hinten die mit 7 mm.
(A6 3.0 TDI, das Gewicht vorn wirkt sich mehr aus als die Antriebsverteilung)


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

So, jetzt funktioniert das wieder. 

Beim Auto von meiner Frau steht mein Vor- und Zuname mit Speckstift auf jeden Reifen geschrieben. Ist sehr praktisch gedacht, von dem Reifenservice hier. Falls die Dinger mal verloren gehen sollten, is klar wo man sie wieder abliefern kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Das musste ich meinem Freundlichen auch extra sagen. Die hätten mir sonst die Reifen mit 5 mm wieder vorn angesteckt und hinten die mit 7 mm.
> (A6 3.0 TDI, das Gewicht vorn wirkt sich mehr aus als die Antriebsverteilung)


Ja das ist echt schade das man sowas sagen muss. Ich wechsel grundsätzlich immer durch, wenn es Reifengröße und Felgen zulassen. Es gibt aber auch Kunden, wo explizit auf dem Auftrag steht das nicht durchgetauscht werden darf.  Die wissen wohl nicht wohin mit dem Geld, einen anderen sinnvollen Grund habe ich bis jetzt nicht rausfinden können.


----------



## Zeiss (14. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Das musste ich meinem Freundlichen auch extra sagen. Die hätten mir sonst die Reifen mit 5 mm wieder vorn angesteckt und hinten die mit 7 mm.
> (A6 3.0 TDI, das Gewicht vorn wirkt sich mehr aus als die Antriebsverteilung)



Was mehr Sinn machen würde, die besseren Reifen kommen nach hinten.


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2016)

Da gibt es verschiedene Meinungen dazu. Ich sage immer die besseren Reifen auf die Angetriebene Achse, da dort der Verschleiß höher ist. Reifen auf der HA bei einem FWD fahren sich quasi gar nicht ab.


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was mehr Sinn machen würde, die besseren Reifen kommen nach hinten.



Hab ich im ADAC Heft auch gelesen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2016)

Damit du vorne die Traktion verlierst?


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Aber so steht's geschrieben...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. November 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Super[emoji106] würde ich gern nochmal fahren. Dadrauf ein paar dezente Felgen und ne moderate Tieferlegung von 25-40 mm mit Federn... Top[emoji106]


Warum kann ich das nur verstehen? 

Aber ich geb zu, wirklich geil wird der erst mit dem Schwert vorn und der Pommestheke hinten. Natürlich original ab Werk 

Leider hab ich nur nen 2.0


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2016)

Im Endeffekt vollkommen latte. 
Früher haben sie hier auch (Die Reifenhändler, Werkstätten usw) die Reifen hin und her getauscht, der eine so, der andere so. 
Jetzt sagen alle mit denen ich gesprochen habe, dass man einfach nichts mehr hin und her tauscht. Wenn Vorderachse platt --> dann wird eben diese getauscht. 
Wenn hinten, dann hinten. 

Ich denke mal zu jeder Variante findet ihr unterschiedliche Meinungen, der eine sagt so, der andere so.


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Damit du vorne die Traktion verlierst?


Die allgemeine Meinung ist, dass die hintere Achse die Spur gebende Achse ist und somit mehr Grip haben muss als die Vorderachse. Ansich ist das auch richtig, mir persönlich ist aber übersteuern deutlich lieber als untersteuern.


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (14. November 2016)

hatte mal ne weile in nem Reifenservice gearbeitet.
dort hieß es auch ganz klar die besseren nach hinten, egal welcher Antrieb.
die hintere Achse führt und stabilisiert das Fahrzeug.
aber im Optimalfall natürlich vorne und hinten gleich gute


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2016)

Mir haben sie damals auch die guten nach hinten gepack und ich durfte es dann wieder umbauen.
Ich hab lieber da die guten Reifen, wo ich auch lenke und beim Frontantrieb Traktion brauche. 
Mit dem übersteuern komme ich eher klar, als wenn ich nicht mehr lenken kann.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. November 2016)

Ich habe die Daten von jedem Reifenwechsel da und ganz besonders ist es bei neuen Reifen zu sehen: sie nutzen sich bei meinem Auto vorn sehr viel stärker ab.
Was soll es also bringen, die Reifen vorne auf Verschleiss zu fahren, wenn die hinten noch fast das komplette Profil haben?
Nächstes Jahr hab ich dann hinten und vorne 5 (oder 4 falls ich viel fahre), dann sehen sie noch eine Saison und dann ist sowieso Schluss.
Im Übrigen hat mir der Serviceberater bei der Autoannahme Recht gegeben und gesagt, sie machen es, weil es sinnvoll wäre.
Da hat also sicher jeder Schrauber seine individuelle Meinung zum Thema.  Er hätte mir ja auch abraten können.

Apropos früher und heute. Früher stand beim Räderwechsel auf dem Schein, dass man nach 50 bis 100 Km zum Nachziehen der Schrauben kommen muss.
Seit ein paar Jahren wird das nicht mehr gemacht. Da nützt der beste Drehmomentschlüssel oder Schlagschrauber nichts. Wenn der Monteur im falschen Moment abgelenkt wird,
können doch auch heute noch Fehler passieren.


----------



## JaniZz (14. November 2016)

Ich wechsel immer untereinander die Reifen,  um nachher zu vermeiden auf der HA DOT 1108 und auf der VA DOT 0616 zu haben. 

Gerade bei winterreifen empfehlenswert, weil sie sonst irgendwann bei gewissen Alter zu hart werden. 

Also mir passiert das nicht, dafür lasse ich zu viel Gummi... Aber bei meiner Freundin hat es sich immer ausgezahlt.


----------



## keinnick (14. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Apropos früher und heute. Früher stand beim Räderwechsel auf dem Schein, dass man nach 50 bis 100 Km zum Nachziehen der Schrauben kommen muss.
> Seit ein paar Jahren wird das nicht mehr gemacht. Da nützt der beste Drehmomentschlüssel oder Schlagschrauber nichts. Wenn der Monteur im falschen Moment abgelenkt wird,
> können doch auch heute noch Fehler passieren.



Das steht bei mir auf jeder Werkstattrechnung drauf, wenn die Leute dort aus irgendwelchen Gründen an den Rädern dran waren.


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Apropos früher und heute. Früher stand beim Räderwechsel auf dem Schein, dass man nach 50 bis 100 Km zum Nachziehen der Schrauben kommen muss.
> Seit ein paar Jahren wird das nicht mehr gemacht. Da nützt der beste Drehmomentschlüssel oder Schlagschrauber nichts. Wenn der Monteur im falschen Moment abgelenkt wird,
> können doch auch heute noch Fehler passieren.



Mein Reifenservice hat mir das heute noch auf die Rechnung gedruckt. Bei meiner Frau hatten die  vor zwei Wochen sogar noch nen roten Aufkleber mit "nach 50 KM kommen sie bitte zur Kontrolle der Radschrauben vorbei" in die Rechnung geklebt. Vermutlich waren die Aufkleber zwischenzeitlich aus... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (14. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da gibt es verschiedene Meinungen dazu. Ich sage immer die besseren Reifen auf die Angetriebene Achse, da dort der Verschleiß höher ist. Reifen auf der HA bei einem FWD fahren sich quasi gar nicht ab.


Mache ich auch immer so. Mein E39 hat nen Hinterradantrieb, ergo kommt das bessere Profil hinten rauf.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer zum Geier schreibt die Position außen auf die Reifen?  Wieder sehr weit gedacht... Von vorne nach hinten tauschen hätte auch nicht geschadet.



Ich schreibe beim Wechsel die Position immer auf die Lauffläche. Dann sehe ich auch immer schon am Stapel, wo welches Rad hingehört und die Kreide fährt sich nach dem Wechsel eh wieder ab. Ich habe aber während meiner Zeit in der Werkstatt auch einige Azubis gesehen, die das schön außen hingeschrieben und dafür erstmal eine auf den Deckel bekommen haben.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2016)

Ich schreib das bei mir garnicht drauf.
Einfach die Profiltiefe messen und fertig.
Funktioniert in ner Werkstatt aber nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich schreibe beim Wechsel die Position immer auf die Lauffläche. Dann sehe ich auch immer schon am Stapel, wo welches Rad hingehört und die Kreide fährt sich nach dem Wechsel eh wieder ab. Ich habe aber während meiner Zeit in der Werkstatt auch einige Azubis gesehen, die das schön außen hingeschrieben und dafür erstmal eine auf den Deckel bekommen haben.


Das ist auch die einzig richtige Methode für effektives Arbeiten in der Werkstatt! 



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Apropos früher und heute. Früher stand beim Räderwechsel auf dem Schein,  dass man nach 50 bis 100 Km zum Nachziehen der Schrauben kommen muss.
> Seit ein paar Jahren wird das nicht mehr gemacht. Da nützt der beste  Drehmomentschlüssel oder Schlagschrauber nichts. Wenn der Monteur im  falschen Moment abgelenkt wird,
> können doch auch heute noch Fehler passieren.


Wenn der Monteur Mist macht, dann schaffst du keine 50km.  Das Nachziehen nach 50-100km ist für das gute Gewissen. Notwenig ist es nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit dem übersteuern komme ich eher klar, als wenn ich nicht mehr lenken kann.



Das glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht bei geringem Tempo. 
Bei Landstraßentempo oder mehr hälst du das Auto zu 99% nicht auf der Straße. Oder rechnest du zu jeder Zeit mit einem ausbrechenden Heck ?
Das Problem ist, dass sowas plötzlich passiert.
Und Frontal in ein Hindernis ist immer noch bedeutend sicherer als seitlich.


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Hier scheinen vielektronische Profirennfahrer unter uns zu sein.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht bei geringem Tempo.
> Bei Landstraßentempo oder mehr hälst du das Auto zu 99% nicht auf der Straße. Oder rechnest du zu jeder Zeit mit einem ausbrechenden Heck ?
> Das Problem ist, dass sowas plötzlich passiert.
> Und Frontal in ein Hindernis ist immer noch bedeutend sicherer als seitlich.



Mir ist schon ein paar mal das Heck plötzlich  ausgebrochen und das  bei nicht  geringem Tempo.
Ist nicht witzig gewesen, aber hat funktioniert.
Mag beim Heckantrieb anders sein, aber beim Frontantrieb war es so.
Mag aber auch teilweise am Sportfahrwerk gelegen haben und am quer fahren im Schnee.


----------



## Kusanar (15. November 2016)

Bin mal mit meinem Alfa quer auf die Autobahnauffahrt rauf... was haben die Leute geguckt Hat mit dem Alfa allerdings generell sehr viel Spass gemacht, hab das gerne mal am (leeren) Parkplatz vom Gletscherskigebiet getestet. Also ich persönlich komm auch irgendwie besser damit zurecht, wenn das Heck kommt als wenn der Kübel vorne rausschiebt


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Was hattest du für einen alfa?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Eine! Alfas sind weiblich


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon ein paar mal das Heck plötzlich  ausgebrochen und das  bei nicht  geringem Tempo.
> Ist nicht witzig gewesen, aber hat funktioniert.
> Mag beim Heckantrieb anders sein, aber beim Frontantrieb war es so.
> Mag aber auch teilweise am Sportfahrwerk gelegen haben und am quer fahren im Schnee.




Dann fährst du ja anscheinend besser als viele professionelle Rennfahrer 
Das Querfahren im Schnee (wenn man das bei FWD so nennen will) hilft dir bei sowas nicht.
Keiner kann das Auto verlässlich bei einem plötzlichen, unvorhersehbaren Haftungsabriss bei normaler Fahrt abfangen, außer auf einem Untergrund mit einem ohnehin schon sehr geringem Reibwert (Schnee/Eis). Aber selbst dann benötigst du deutlich mehr Platz als wenn das Auto leicht über die VA schiebt.
In einer Kurve mit nassem Asphalt und ggf. Eisbildung wirst du das Auto wegschmeißen wenn dir das Heck ausbricht. Da hilft dann auch nicht das ESP.


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ...aber beim Frontantrieb war es so...
> ...am quer fahren im Schnee.



Die Aussagen beisen sich, mit Frontantrieb kann man nicht quer fahren. Höchstens quer rutschen... Mit Driften hat das aber soviel zu tun wie Beate von Schwiegertochter gesucht mit Heidi Klum.


----------



## Zeiss (15. November 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Damit du vorne die Traktion verlierst?



Nein, deswegen:



Riverna schrieb:


> Die allgemeine Meinung ist, *dass die hintere  Achse die Spur gebende Achse ist und somit mehr Grip haben muss als die  Vorderachse.* Ansich ist das auch richtig, mir persönlich ist aber  übersteuern deutlich lieber als untersteuern.



Die HA ist die Achse, die das Fahrzeug stabilisiert.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Ich  wechsel immer untereinander die Reifen,  um nachher zu vermeiden auf  der HA DOT 1108 und auf der VA DOT 0616 zu haben.



Das kann ich nicht, da Mischbereifung, sowohl im Sommer als auch im Winter. Aber, juckt auch nicht, weil meine Reifen maximal 2-3 Jahre halten...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann fährst du ja anscheinend besser als viele professionelle Rennfahrer
> Das Querfahren im Schnee (wenn man das bei FWD so nennen will) hilft dir bei sowas nicht.
> Keiner kann das Auto verlässlich bei einem plötzlichen, unvorhersehbaren Haftungsabriss bei normaler Fahrt abfangen, außer auf einem Untergrund mit einem ohnehin schon sehr geringem Reibwert (Schnee/Eis). Aber selbst dann benötigst du deutlich mehr Platz als wenn das Auto leicht über die VA schiebt.
> In einer Kurve mit nassem Asphalt und ggf. Eisbildung wirst du das Auto wegschmeißen wenn dir das Heck ausbricht. Da hilft dann auch nicht das ESP.



Genau so ist das.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> In einer Kurve mit nassem Asphalt und ggf. Eisbildung wirst du das Auto wegschmeißen wenn dir das Heck ausbricht. Da hilft dann auch nicht das ESP.


Komischerweise ist mir das dreimal passiert und dreimal habe ich das Auto abgefangen.
Und ESP bei nem Golf 2?
Das querfahren, also das mutwillige anziehen der Handbremse bei in der Kurve, hilft dir insofern, dass du weisst was dein Auto macht und was du tun kannst/musst.

Als Beispiel:
Jemand der noch nie gedriftet ist, wird das im ersten Versuch nicht wirklich hinkriegen.
Wenn er es aber übt, dann wird er immer besser.


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2016)

Auch einen geübten Drifter fällt es äußerst schwer ein spontan ausbrechendes Heck ab zu fangen. Und damit meine ich keine McDonalds Proleten oder meine Homie von der Tanke. Sondern richtige Fahrer von der IDS z.B. 

Beim Driften weißst du wann die Hinterachse einen Traktionsverlust hat, du hast clippingpoints zur Orientierung usw. Das hast du auf der Strasse nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Also mir ist mein 190er schon mehrfach unvermittelt ausgebrochen, damals wegen überalterten Reifen. Außer dem Schreck und dem mehr an Platzbedarf ist da nicht gewesen.
Natürlich war das Glück dabei, dass der Platz da war.


----------



## Kusanar (15. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Was hattest du für einen alfa?



Zwei um genau zu sein  Eine 156er in Rot und eine in Schwarz. Wobei die rote "Bella" mit Selespeed-Schaltung mein Liebling war. Aber wie so oft bei alten Alfas hat beide der Rost dahingerafft.


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Zwei um genau zu sein  Eine 156er in Rot und eine in Schwarz. Wobei die rote "Bella" mit Selespeed-Schaltung mein Liebling war. Aber wie so oft bei alten Alfas hat beide der Rost dahingerafft.



ich hatte auch nen 156 aber nen GTA, jetzt einen 159 und bald werde ich giulia fahren, wenn mal die Benziner auf den Markt kommen


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2016)

Habt ihr denn alle keine Formel1 geguckt am Wochenende? Also Verstappen hat das mit dem Heck einfangen ganz gut raus gehabt. Und welcher Deutsche fährt schon schlechter als ein Holländer unter 20  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann fährst du ja anscheinend besser als viele professionelle Rennfahrer
> Das Querfahren im Schnee (wenn man das bei FWD so nennen will) hilft dir bei sowas nicht.
> Keiner kann das Auto verlässlich bei einem plötzlichen, unvorhersehbaren Haftungsabriss bei normaler Fahrt abfangen, außer auf einem Untergrund mit einem ohnehin schon sehr geringem Reibwert (Schnee/Eis). Aber selbst dann benötigst du deutlich mehr Platz als wenn das Auto leicht über die VA schiebt.
> In einer Kurve mit nassem Asphalt und ggf. Eisbildung wirst du das Auto wegschmeißen wenn dir das Heck ausbricht. Da hilft dann auch nicht das ESP.


Naja so schwer ist es nicht ein plötzlich ausbrechendes Auto zu fangen. Ist mir geschätzte 500 Mal schon passiert. Je mehr man es übt, umso besser geht es.

Das Problem ist halt wenn man es nie macht.

Beim Ottonormalfahrer läuft es ungefähr so ab:
Auto bricht aus -> panik -> schreien -> gegenlenken -> Bremse treten -> Unfall.

Beim geübten dann eher so:
Auto bricht aus -> überrascht sein -> gegenlenken -> auf dem Gas bleiben -> stabilisieren -> Situation bewerten -> Drift zur richtigen Zeit wenn möglich ohne Gegenpendler beenden.

Mit ESP ist es ja kaum noch etwas, was man da tun muss. Das lässt einen in der Regel ja maximal 25-30° Querfahren.

Bei uns gibt es eine etwa 4 Meter lange gewölbte Brücke in einer Kurve, die quasi jeden Morgen vereist ist. Das ist quasi worst Case aber ich habs bis jetzt jedes Mal geschafft.


----------



## Seabound (15. November 2016)

Moderne Autos haben zum Glück ESP. Da bricht nix mehr aus.


----------



## Kusanar (15. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> ich hatte auch nen 156 aber nen GTA, jetzt einen 159 und bald werde ich giulia fahren, wenn mal die Benziner auf den Markt kommen



Ja, auf die Giulia freu ich mich auch schon  Aber ein Neuwagen wird sich diesmal nicht ausgehen. Muss also abwarten, bis die ersten Vorführer abgestoßen werden  Und eine Bella mit Diesel kommt mir fix auch nicht ins Haus...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Aber als QF, oder?


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eine! Alfas sind weiblich


Also "Die Spider" klingt dann schon arg seltsam.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Ok, da hast du recht.


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Moderne Autos haben zum Glück ESP. Da bricht nix mehr aus.



Das stimmt. Die Typen, die mal dieses "Physik" erfunden haben, haben das Ganze bei Einführung des ESP überdacht und die Regeln überarbeitet. Es ist seit dem unmöglich, dass ein Auto mit ESP ausbricht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es eine etwa 4 Meter lange gewölbte Brücke in einer Kurve, die quasi jeden Morgen vereist ist. Das ist quasi worst Case aber ich habs bis jetzt jedes Mal geschafft.



Wir muss man sich die Brücke vorstellen? Wie kommt man auf einer 4 Meter (!) langen Brücke dazu, dass das Heck ausbricht?


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok, da hast du recht.



meinst du mich?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Nee, turbo, weil er meinte “die Spider“ klingt seltsam


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, deswegen:
> 
> Die HA ist die Achse, die das Fahrzeug stabilisiert.
> .


Bringt dir sehr viel, wenn du mit deinem Auto den Berg runtersegelst , da die Vorderräder deine Lenkradbewegung nicht übertragen haben.


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2016)

Beides hat Nach und Vorteile. Trotzdem wird es so gelernt, dass die besseren Reifen nach hinten kommen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. November 2016)

Ich freue mich ja, dass so eine kleine Bemerkung über meinen Räderwechsel eine große Debatte entfachte und nicht unbeachtet sein Dasein fristen musste, aber irgendwie
geraten ein paar Randbedingungen aus dem Blickfeld.
Mit 7 und 5 mm sind die Reifen noch ein paar mm entfernt von "schlechten" Reifen. (3 mm Empfehlung und 1,6 mm Gesetzgeber)
Beim Allrad ist das nicht so einfach mit der angetriebenen Achse.
Wirtschaftliche Überlegungen. 5 mm nochmal vorn bedeutet noch 1 Saison, 7 vorn und 5 hinten = noch 2 Winter bis zum Abschied.

Aber im Endeffekt kann man es drehen und wenden wie man will, es gibt dazu 2 Meinungen und niemand weicht von seiner eigenen ab.


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2016)

Bei Allrad (zumindestens bei Subaru mit dem permanenten Allrad), dürfen die Räder nur maximal 1mm Unterschied haben. 

Es geht auch um die schlechteren Räder (in deinem Fall die mit 5mm) und nicht um schlechte.


----------



## Kusanar (15. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber als QF, oder?



QF wär geil. Quadrifoglio mit QV wär noch besser


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> QF wär geil. Quadrifoglio mit QV wär noch besser



was ist quadrifoglio mit qv???


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wir muss man sich die Brücke vorstellen? Wie kommt man auf einer 4 Meter (!) langen Brücke dazu, dass das Heck ausbricht?


Es ist eine 60° Kurve, die man im trockenen mit etwa 60 km/h fahren kann. Genau in der Mitte der Kurve ist eine Brücke, die einen ganz guten Buckel macht. Selbst bei trockener Straße geht da das ESP schon an, weil er dich ein bischen aushebt.
Wenn dann die Brücke gefroren ist fährt man normal in die Kurve, die Vorderräder erreichen das Eis, das Auto schiebt 4 Meter gradeaus. Dann kommen die noch eingeschlagenen Räder auf die trockene Straße und die Hinterräder sind auf dem Eis. Dann schlägt dir das Heck sofort rum, weil du mit vollen Lenkkräften und keiner Seitenführung versuchst eine Kurve zu fahren. 

Man kann die Kurve auch bei Eis ziemlich flott fahren. Bis zum letzten Moment außen bleiben, spitz einlenken, mitten auf der Brücke die Lenkung aufmachen und wenn das Heck wieder unten ist erneut einschlagen. Wichtig ist halt das man auf dem Gas bleibt, und nicht im Schub rollt, sonst dreht man sich sofort weg. Mit einem FWD einfach Vollgas, dann passiert quasi nix. Das quietscht einmal kurz und das Heck wackelt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Ich glaub allrad?


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich glaub allrad?



war das eine Antwort auf meine frage?

QV heißt Quadrifoglio Verde , jetzt heißt es nur noch quadrifoglio.

Das Allrad System heißt wenn dann Q4.

Ich bin auf die Benziner gespannt, es wird 3 verschiedene Leistungstufen des 2.0L Multiair Turbos geben, 200, 280 und 350 PS


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Bin da nicht so tief drin, ohne Kombie geht bei mir nix im Alltag, und da bin ich eh auf Koreatripp.


----------



## Zeiss (15. November 2016)

Tödöööööö, die Blende ist da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zustand: perfekt!!! Kein noch so kleiner Kratzer, nichts!


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bin da nicht so tief drin, ohne Kombie geht bei mir nix im Alltag, und da bin ich eh auf Koreatripp.



Kombi kommt noch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Ich weiß, aber ich fürchte, nicht meine Preisklasse 
Und ich fürchte auch zu klein. Mein aktueller Kombi ist nicht gerade klein


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Darum heißt es bei Alfa auch Sportswagon und nicht Großraumtransporter


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja so schwer ist es nicht ein plötzlich ausbrechendes Auto zu fangen. Ist mir geschätzte 500 Mal schon passiert. Je mehr man es übt, umso besser geht es.
> 
> Das Problem ist halt wenn man es nie macht.
> 
> ...



Dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum 50% der Personen hier keine Rennfahrer sind und nicht schon mindestens in der DTM fahren.
Selbst die meisten Rennfahrer haben da mächtig Respekt vor und hier meinen manche das mal so mit links abfangen zu können ? Dem kann ich so nicht glauben.
Üben kannst du sowas auch nicht, weil man eben  in der Situation nicht drauf vorbereitet ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Harhar, bei den Koreanern ist das auch so, bzw. cw, aber n Kastenwagen ist was anderes.


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum 50% der Personen hier keine Rennfahrer sind und nicht schon mindestens in der DTM fahren.
> Selbst die meisten Rennfahrer haben da mächtig Respekt vor und hier meinen manche das mal so mit links abfangen zu können ? Dem kann ich so nicht glauben.
> Üben kannst du sowas auch nicht, weil man eben  in der Situation nicht drauf vorbereitet ist.



Ich glaube eher das die von den hier anwesenden "Profis" erlebte Situation nichtmal halb so dramatisch war wie im nachhinein erzählt wird.

Da wird der kleine Rustcher vom Heck mal schnell zum Highspeed Powerslide


----------



## HordyH (15. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Harhar, bei den Koreanern ist das auch so, bzw. cw, aber n Kastenwagen ist was anderes.



aber ich geb dir da recht das der Kofferraum nicht der größte sein wird. ist bei meinem 159 nicht anders aber mir reicht es


----------



## Zeiss (15. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das die von den hier anwesenden  "Profis" erlebte Situation nichtmal halb so dramatisch war wie im  nachhinein erzählt wird.
> 
> Da wird der kleine Rustcher vom Heck mal schnell zum Highspeed Powerslide



Das problem hatte ich nur zwei Mal bis jetzt. Einmal war es in einer S-Kurve, die Berg auf ging. In der zweiten Kurve ist mir das Heck weggerutscht und die Kiste stand fast quer. Dadurch, dass es einfach nur weggeruscht ist und nicht ausgebrochen, war es kein Problem... Das andere Mal war auf einer kurvigen Straße, da hatte ich einen 180° Dreher hingelegt, warum das passiert ist weiß ich immernoch nicht. Es hat geregnet, aber war eigentlich kein Grund dafür... War beides mit dem 8er... Glaub, wenn es mit dem 7er passiert wäre, wäre nicht so folgenlos geblieben...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum 50% der Personen hier keine Rennfahrer sind und nicht schon mindestens in der DTM fahren.
> Selbst die meisten Rennfahrer haben da mächtig Respekt vor und hier meinen manche das mal so mit links abfangen zu können ? Dem kann ich so nicht glauben.
> Üben kannst du sowas auch nicht, weil man eben  in der Situation nicht drauf vorbereitet ist.


Naja übersteuern im Rennauto ist ja nicht das gleiche wie nen Rutscher im Serienauto mit Straßenreifen.  Mit Slick Reifen ist das echt kritisch, zumal mal kaum Lenkeinschlag im Rennauto hat.
Beim Straßenauto kann ich mich erst noch gemüdlich hinsetzen, die Klima richtig einstellen und habe dann immer noch genug Zeit gegenlenken. Das ESP fängt schonmal seine Arbeit an und rattert munter vor sich hin.
Was noch dazu kommt das ein Straßenauto quasi ausschließlich mechanischen Grip hat. Da ist das nicht so tragisch wenn das Heck in den Wind kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Ich hab n i40, da passt einiges rein.
Hatte vorher nen Passat 3B. 
Wirklich weniger platz ist da nicht. Aber das Design beim i40 ist schon deutlich eher was Richtung Alfa als Richtung VW Passat 3B.


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> warum 50% der Personen hier keine Rennfahrer sind und nicht schon mindestens in der DTM fahren.



Das liegt daran das die DTM es künstlich spannend halten will, mit einem (nehme beliebigen Namen der Hobby Schumis hier) wäre die Meisterschaft nach 2 von 10 läufen schon durch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2016)

Hehe, stimmt, die hätten in den zwei läufen wohl alle Wagen zerschossen


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Straßenauto kann ich mich erst noch gemüdlich hinsetzen, die Klima richtig einstellen und habe dann immer noch genug Zeit gegenlenken. Das ESP fängt schonmal seine Arbeit an und rattert munter vor sich hin.


Blindest vertrauen in Technik-


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Blindest vertrauen in Technik-


Ich fahre oft genug ohne und das auch auf der Rennstrecke. Ich komme auch wunderbar so klar.  Bei Schnee fahre ich sowieso grundsätzlich ohne, das geht 10x besser. Da lasse ich mir kein Untersteuern aufzwingen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2016)

Bei Schnee habe ich mit meinem A4 quattro und ESP an ne Krise gekriegt.
Fährst um ne Kurve, gibst Gas und das Auto über alle 4 Räder geradeaus.


----------



## keinnick (15. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das die von den hier anwesenden "Profis" erlebte Situation nichtmal halb so dramatisch war wie im nachhinein erzählt wird.
> 
> Da wird der kleine Rustcher vom Heck mal schnell zum Highspeed Powerslide



Sehe ich auch so. Und eine Teilnahme an einem Fahrsicherheitstraining hat noch niemandem geschadet. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUEMpUuSNug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fatlace (16. November 2016)

Mir ist vor 2 wochen mein w202 im kreisverkehr hinten auch ausgebrochen, war da nicht wirklich drauf vorbereitet und konnte ihn noch einfangen, war ja auch wirklich nicht schnell.

gut mir ist sowas auch nicht wirklich fremd, da ich das bei nässe gerne mal mit meinem bmw gemacht habe, aber wen es mal einfach so passiert, ist es schon nicht leicht den wieder einzufangen, gerade wen man unvorbereitet und einfach nur am rumcruisen ist. 
War nass und kalt und die sommerreifen von dem sind auch schon gut abgefahren, kann mir aber trotzdem nicht erklären warum der ausgebrochen ist.
Jedenfalls habe ich danach sofort auf winterreifen gewechselt, meine freundin fährt den auch hin und wieder und ich möchte eig nicht das bei ihr sowas passiert.

man muss auch unterscheiden, bei schnee und nässe ist driften wirklich keine kunst und noch "leicht" da man nicht so schnell reagieren muss wie bei trockenheit.

Habs bei trockenen verhältnissen auch hin und wieder mal gemacht, wobei das für mich eig kein driften ist, hin und wieder mal ein kleiner powerslide wen man mal irgendwo abgebogen ist und alles frei war.
Im großen und ganzen ist mir das bei trockenheit aber zu materialmordened gewesen, und das auto war mir dafür auch zu schade, daher ist das auch sehr selten gewesen und kann man an 2 händen abzählen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Wenn der hinten zu schnell kommt, passt das Verhältnis Stabi vorn/hinten nicht ganz beim W20*


----------



## Kusanar (16. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> was ist quadrifoglio mit qv???



Keine Ahnung, frag mich selber gerade wie da ein QV reingekommen ist. Ja, ich meinte Q4. Soll es ja bei manchen QV-Modellen geben...

Das Fahrtraining auf der Schleuderplatte hab ich schon 2x hinter mir, macht immer wieder Spass


----------



## HordyH (16. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, frag mich selber gerade wie da ein QV reingekommen ist. Ja, ich meinte Q4. Soll es ja bei manchen QV-Modellen geben...Nur bei den diesel und 2Liter turbo Modellen
> 
> Das Fahrtraining auf der Schleuderplatte hab ich schon 2x hinter mir, macht immer wieder Spass




Die Giulia quadrifoglio wird es nur mit Heckantrieb geben,

Und bei den anderen QV Modellen der giulietta und dem Mito gibt es kein allrad.

Q4 gab es damals nur beim 156CW/ 159 und dem Brera


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Stimmt bisher hat nur die Veloce Q4.


----------



## HordyH (16. November 2016)

@ the Bad frag

stimmt es das bei der S klasse mit Dem Brake by Wire System wieder auf ein herkömmliches bremssystem zurück gerüstet wird?

Die Giulia hat ein Brake by wire System von Conti.


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> @ the Bad frag
> 
> stimmt es das bei der S klasse mit Dem Brake by Wire System wieder auf ein herkömmliches bremssystem zurück gerüstet wird?
> 
> Die Giulia hat ein Brake by wire System von Conti.



Gibts doch schon lange nicht mehr...

Elektrohydraulische Bremse – Wikipedia


----------



## HordyH (16. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Gibts doch schon lange nicht mehr...
> 
> Elektrohydraulische Bremse – Wikipedia



ah ok.


----------



## Kusanar (16. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Stimmt bisher hat nur die Veloce Q4.



Jo, auch grad gesehen. Wobei die Veloce ja um einiges weniger PS hat als die QV. Wär für mich trotzdem ein Sprung nach vorne


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Hehe, ich hab beim letzten Wechsel von 150 auf 136 PS abgerüstet, merkt man aber wenig von, dank vorher Saugbenziner zu jetzt Turbodiesel.


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2016)

Drehmoment ist halt einfach alles.


----------



## Kusanar (16. November 2016)

Hatte ja mit meinem letzten Gefährt auch abgerüstet, 155PS TwinSpark-Benziner in der 156er-Bella zu 145PS Turbo-Benziner im VW... sind zwar nur 10 PS, aber da liegen Welten dazwischen! Der downgesizte (öh, klingt komisch ) Turbo-Benziner hat sichtlich Mühe mitzuhalten, in jeder Lebenslage. 1,4l zu 2l Hubraum ist halt doch ein Unterschied.

Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen... außer durch mehr Hubraum


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen... außer durch mehr Hubraum



...und mehr Ladedruck


----------



## Zoon (16. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also Verstappen hat das mit dem Heck einfangen  ganz gut raus gehabt. Und welcher Deutsche fährt schon schlechter als  ein Holländer unter 20  .



Er  war offenbar auch der einzige Fahrer der was mit "Regenlinie" anfangen  konnte und vorallem von sich aus bewusst ne andere linie fuhr, alle  schön in Kurve 3 außenrum überholt weil dort das Gripniveau bei Regen  einfach besser war. Andere Teams mussten dass dann ihren Fahrern erst  per Funk stecken ..... sowas sollten Fahrer die den Ruf haben "beste  Fahrer der Welt" zu eigentlich selber rausfinden, da gehe ich mit Lauda /  Danner außnahmsweise D'Accord.

Jammerlappen Vettel sollten se  mal MotoGP fahren lassen, rund 300 PS nur am Hinterrad in der großen  Klasse, nix Boxenfunk nur oldschool Kommunikation über Boxentafel, und  selbst bei Regen normaler Start nix Safety Car.  Sowas täte der F1 und  auch der DTM mal gut den Funk strickt einzudämmen.




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim geübten dann eher so:
> Auto bricht aus -> überrascht sein -> gegenlenken -> auf dem  Gas bleiben -> stabilisieren -> Situation bewerten -> Drift zur  richtigen Zeit wenn möglich ohne Gegenpendler beenden.



So wie Verstappen die Kiste grade so in Brasilien abgefangen hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Das ist etwas höher, ja, aber nicht gleich 3x.
Außerdem ist der neue größer und schwerer.

Es war eine Vernunftentscheidung gepaar mit der Faszination des Design. Der Passat 3B ist gegen den i40 dann doch eher bieder.
Und, der Passat war BJ.98, der Hyundai 2012, allein vom Alter her war der tausch eh fällig.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. November 2016)

BJ. 99er Corsa B (1.0l, 54PS) gegen BJ. 16 Seat Ibiza FR (1.0l TSI, 110PS)

War am Anfang schon n ganz ordentlicher Unterschied, jetzt hätte ich eigentlich lieber den 1.4l TSI mit 150PS, den meine Mutter im Leon hat...
(3-Türer als Cupra wäre keine Alternative gewesen, wegen der riesigen Türen...)
Naja, ist auch kein Auto für die Ewigkeit, der nächste bekommt dann etwas mehr Bumms.

Ach ja, heut ist das Auto ja beim Smart-Repair, ich Dödel hab mir ja vor ner Woche hinten rechts Kratzer reingefahren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaut auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als es ist, aber ich will das gemacht haben. Insbesondere da es halt nicht mehr der Corsa ist, da wärs mir egal


----------



## blautemple (16. November 2016)

Hat da jemand im Parkhaus nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Kusanar (16. November 2016)

Oder gar rückwärts ins Parkhaus gefahren?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. November 2016)

Ne, bei meinen Großeltern. War in der Garage weil ich vom Audi TT die Jackpads montiert hab. Extrem enge Einfahrt, links das Auto meiner Mutter, rechts ne Wand, muss man praktisch mit angeklappten Spiegeln fahren, sonst schrammt man auch irgendwo an.
Ich hatte zwei Sekunden nicht aufgepasst und nicht gemerkt dass ich nicht ganz gerade rausgefahren bin. Ärgerlich aber kein Weltuntergang.

Edit: Rückwärts ins Parkhaus, wie hier TBF? Sooo krass bin ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Zeiss (16. November 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ne, bei meinen Großeltern. War in der Garage weil ich vom Audi TT die Jackpads montiert hab. Extrem enge Einfahrt, links das Auto meiner Mutter, rechts ne Wand, *muss man praktisch mit angeklappten Spiegeln fahren*, sonst schrammt man auch irgendwo an.
> Ich hatte zwei Sekunden nicht aufgepasst und nicht gemerkt dass ich nicht ganz gerade rausgefahren bin. Ärgerlich aber kein Weltuntergang.
> 
> Edit: Rückwärts ins Parkhaus, wie hier TBF? Sooo krass bin ich auch noch nicht



Jö, jedes Mal beim 7er in die Garage fahren. Die Garage an sich ist top, schön breit, man kann sogar die hintere Türen ausreichend öffnen zum Aussteigen. Aber, vorne, in der Einfahrt sind zwei Pfeiler, wo man zwischen muss und die sind nicht besonders weit auseinander. Dazu kommt noch, dass es die letzte Garage in der Reihe ist, also rechts ist die Wand... Das macht kein Spaß...


----------



## XE85 (16. November 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> ... und  selbst bei Regen normaler Start nix  Safety Car.



Ja, mit einem völlig eigenen, nur für den Regen abgestimmten Bike, während das Regensetup in der F1 maximal ein mittelmäßiger Kompromiss ist, schließlich darf kaum etwas am Auto verändert werden, selbst wenn das ganze Rennen im Regen gefahren wird. Auch die extremen Regenreifen die es früher mal gab gibt es nicht mehr. Und auch in der Moto GP werden die Rennen verschoben wenn es zu heftig regnet.



Zoon schrieb:


> Sowas täte der F1 und  auch der DTM mal gut den Funk  strickt einzudämmen.



Hatte man in der F1 doch eh, wurde halt wieder abgeschafft als es Verstöße von Mercedes und Mc Laren gab weil die Strafe für das unerlaubte Funken das geringere Übel gegenüber verlorenen Punkten oder einem kaputten Wagen ist. Mal ganz abgesehn davon sind viele Funksprüche auch ganz witzig. Magnussen zB in Brasilien, der zuerst freies Racing wollte und als er dann merkte das er damit nicht klar kommt wieder das Gegenteil gefordert hat.  Raikkonens Funksprüche sind sowiso legendär. Da bin ich eher dafür das man nicht jede kleine heulerei eines Fahrers im Fernsehen hört, sondern nur die wichtigen und lustigen Funksprüche.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. November 2016)

Soo, Auto wieder da 

Die Herren in der Firma waren cool drauf, super Arbeit und auch noch auf meine Fragen eingegangen. Farbübereinstimmung ist perfekt, nix zu sehen und preislich auch ok...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das weiße in der Fuge ist noch Poliermittel, das wollte er jetzt da nicht rauskratzen, spült sich bei der nächsten Wäsche wieder mit ab.)


----------



## Useful (16. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Drehmoment ist halt einfach alles.




Nicht ganz 

Beschleunigung - nur das Drehmoment zahlt - oder doch die Leistung? - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2016)

Useful schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> 
> Beschleunigung - nur das Drehmoment zahlt - oder doch die Leistung? - YouTube




IchhabehrlichgesagtkeineAhnungvonTechnik.IchhabeinfachmalwasindenRaumgeworfen(scheißLeertaste!)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Am Ende ist weniger Gewicht noch wichtiger, Stichwort Masseträgheit.

Ein Lotus Elise verbläst nicht umsonst mit gerade mal 200PS und nur 2l schon mal so manchen “Sportwagen“.

Wenn man das ultimative Fahrerlebniss sucht, kommt man um “aufs Wesentliche reduziert“ nicht umhin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> @ the Bad frag
> 
> stimmt es das bei der S klasse mit Dem Brake by Wire System wieder auf ein herkömmliches bremssystem zurück gerüstet wird?
> 
> Die Giulia hat ein Brake by wire System von Conti.


Mercedes hatte noch nie ein Brake by Wire System. Die SBC Bremse die es vor langer Zeit mal gab ist trotzdem noch hydraulisch. Es ist laut StVZO nicht erlaubt ein Brake by Wire System einzubauen. Das SBC System ist eine sogenannte Speicherladebremse. Das bedeutet das die ESP Einheit einen Druckspeicher hat, wo Bremsflüssigkeit unter Druck reingeladen wird. Wird dann über den Pedalsimulator ein Bremswunsch erkannt, gibt die ESP Einheit den Druck aus dem Speicher an die Radbremsen.
Wenn alles ausfällt hat man trotzdem noch einen normalen Hydraulikkreis mit dem man das Auto bremsen kann.

Die SBC Bremse von Bosch war so ziemlich die schrecklichste und nutzloseste Erfindung der letzten 30 Jahre. Besser gebremst hat dadurch kein Auto. Eher deutlich schlechter. Alleine so eine SBC Bremse anständig zu dosieren...   Von 0 auf Vollbremsung reicht gefühlte 50 Gramm Pedaldruck. Wenn die Luftdüse im Fußraum voll auf das Pedal pustet, stehen direkt die Räder.  ...naja so in etwa...


----------



## HordyH (16. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mercedes hatte noch nie ein Brake by Wire System. Die SBC Bremse die es vor langer Zeit mal gab ist trotzdem noch hydraulisch. Es ist laut StVZO nicht erlaubt ein Brake by Wire System einzubauen. Das SBC System ist eine sogenannte Speicherladebremse. Das bedeutet das die ESP Einheit einen Druckspeicher hat, wo Bremsflüssigkeit unter Druck reingeladen wird. Wird dann über den Pedalsimulator ein Bremswunsch erkannt, gibt die ESP Einheit den Druck aus dem Speicher an die Radbremsen.
> Wenn alles ausfällt hat man trotzdem noch einen normalen Hydraulikkreis mit dem man das Auto bremsen kann.
> 
> Die SBC Bremse von Bosch war so ziemlich die schrecklichste und nutzloseste Erfindung der letzten 30 Jahre. Besser gebremst hat dadurch kein Auto. Eher deutlich schlechter. Alleine so eine SBC Bremse anständig zu dosieren...   Von 0 auf Vollbremsung reicht gefühlte 50 Gramm Pedaldruck. Wenn die Luftdüse im Fußraum voll auf das Pedal pustet, stehen direkt die Räder.  ...naja so in etwa...



funktioniert bei alfa so ähnlich aber wenn das System ohne Fehler ist, gibt es keine Verbindung zum hydraulikkreis der bremsen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Da hast du recht, jeder 211 interessent wird vor dem “Feature“ gewarnt.

Frag, bei deiner Beschreibung bekommt der Begriff Luftbremse ne völlig neue Bedeutung


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2016)

"Echtes" Brake by Wire, also dass das Pedal nur noch mit einem Poti verbunden ist, würde mich wundern. Schließlich ist das Risiko etwa das Selbe wie beim Lenke per Draht. An letzteres traut sich aber keiner ran, obwohl das im Gegensatz zu einem Hydraulik Schlauch mehr mal richtig Gewicht sparen könnte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Kommt mit den SelfDrivingSystemen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2016)

Drive by Wire ist wirklich ein altes Thema, aber so richtig bewegen tut es sich nicht. Die mechanische Verbindung hat man nach wie vor nur beim Gaspedal entfernt. Wobei die großen Elektro-Lenkungen den Handbetrieb eher theoretisch besitzen.

Brembo schreibt zu Alfa lediglich dass die Feststellbremse "by wire" ist, nicht die Betriebsbremse:
Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio: Alles, was man uber die Bremsen wissen muss
| Brembo - Official Website


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2016)

Naja Elektrische Feststellbremse ist ja schon ziemlich angestaubt...^^ Der W221 hatte das ja schon. ...und leider bauen das jetzt fast alle ein. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> An letzteres traut  sich aber keiner ran, obwohl das im Gegensatz zu einem Hydraulik  Schlauch mehr mal richtig Gewicht sparen könnte.


Schonmal am PC eine Simulation mit einem guten Lenkrad von Fanatec gefahren? Das wollte ich nicht im Auto als Lenkung haben.  Das Feedback ist zwar echt schon gut geworden aber bei weitem nicht ausreichend für ein echtes Auto.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2016)

Wenn du eine Elektro-Servolenkung hast bekommst du schon heute nicht mehr (also in quasi jedem Neuwagen). Gerade die für >1,5t Autos haben so viel Widerstand dass da kein echtes Feedback mehr durch kommt, das ist alles besseres FF.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Das ist ja heute häufiger.
Alle el. Systeme sind da by wire.

Edit: Bezieht sich auf die Handbremse

El. Servolenkung ist tatsächlich noch nicht ganz  so der burner, aber mal ehrlich, n Auto mit Servolenkung ist eh kein Rennwagen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2016)

Die Franzosen und Japaner aber z.T. auch BMW haben mit ziemlich schlechten E-Lenkungen angefangen. Die ersten bei Ford (bzw. von TRW) etwa waren schon deutlich besser und mittlerweile ist es wie gesagt Standard überall, ohne dass die Kunde es überhaupt merken inkl. Ferrari und Co. 
Ich hab z.B. noch keinen gehört der sich über nen komisch zu lenkenden Focus ST beschwert hat.
Nur so als Selbsttest: Jedes Auto was man heute mit Einparkassistent oder Spurhalteassistent konfigurieren kann hat garantiert eine E-Lenkung. Und alle unter 20t€ sowieso.


----------



## Zeiss (16. November 2016)

Die Platinen für meinen Logic7 Upgrade sind heute gekommen. Nun kann gebastelt werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon mal gespannt, was es bringt. Bass wird auf jeden Fall kräfter und knackiger.

@Olstyle: Das erste Auto bei BMW mit der elektrischer Servounterstützung war der Z4, wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann. Weiß nur, dass seine Lenkung ziemlich zerrissen wurde...


----------



## STSLeon (16. November 2016)

Ist ja auch gut, je mehr Autos mit EPS auf den Markt kommen, desto mehr Drosseln verkaufen wir  Wobei das Steuergerät von Hella keine wirklich gute Konstruktion ist.


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Olstyle: Das erste Auto bei BMW mit der elektrischer Servounterstützung war der Z4, wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann. Weiß nur, dass seine Lenkung ziemlich zerrissen wurde...


Wie ich oben auch geschrieben habe:
BMW konnte sich da schön bei den unausgegorenen Anfängen einreihen. Auch kein Wunder wenn man versucht die bei solchen Systemen nur noch simulierte Dynamik über eine Kennlinie statt einen Regelkreis abzufrühstücken (so hab ich zumindest Leute ätzen hören die es wissen sollten).


----------



## Seabound (16. November 2016)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ist ja auch gut, je mehr Autos mit EPS auf den Markt kommen, desto mehr Drosseln verkaufen wir  Wobei das Steuergerät von Hella keine wirklich gute Konstruktion ist.




Jedes neun zugelassen Auto muss ESP haben. Also würde ich mir da mal keine so großen Gedanken um die Zukunft machen...


----------



## Olstyle (16. November 2016)

ESP= Elektronisches Stabilitäts Programm
EPS= Electric Power Steering


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

Ich hab 2 EPS Autos da, wirklich doll ist die Rückmeldung nicht, die war bei den hydraulischen Lenkungen die ich hatte besser. 
Ich bezweifle nicht, dass das besser geworden ist/andere Hersteller das besser können, aber bzgl. Rückmeldung ist “direkt ohne Verstärkung“ nunmal wohl das non plus ultra.


----------



## HordyH (16. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Echtes" Brake by Wire, also dass das Pedal nur noch mit einem Poti verbunden ist, würde mich wundern. Schließlich ist das Risiko etwa das Selbe wie beim Lenke per Draht. An letzteres traut sich aber keiner ran, obwohl das im Gegensatz zu einem Hydraulik Schlauch mehr mal richtig Gewicht sparen könnte.



ist wirklich so, wenn das system fehlerhaft ist gehen 2 ventile auf und man hat eine normale bremse aber halt ohne BKV( den gibt es bei dem system nicht.)

Continentals Bremssystem MK C1 erstmals im Alfa Romeo Giulia


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 EPS Autos da, wirklich doll ist die Rückmeldung nicht, die war bei den hydraulischen Lenkungen die ich hatte besser.


Klingt wie damals als die Leute auf die ersten Servolenkungen umgestiegen sind.


----------



## HordyH (16. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Schaltschema.


----------



## Zeiss (16. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie ich oben auch geschrieben habe:
> BMW konnte sich da schön bei den unausgegorenen Anfängen einreihen. Auch  kein Wunder wenn man versucht die bei solchen Systemen nur noch  simulierte Dynamik über eine Kennlinie statt einen Regelkreis  abzufrühstücken (so hab ich zumindest Leute ätzen hören die es wissen  sollten).



Ist ja auch so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klingt wie damals als die Leute auf die ersten Servolenkungen umgestiegen sind.


Hyundai ist jetzt nicht für mega Rückmeldung bekannt, gebe ich zu.
Der Passat 3B war ok, mein Benz ist eh ne andere Art Auto.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2016)

Ich was damals froh endlich ne Servolenkung zu haben.
Mit nem 30er Lenkrad und breiten Reifen macht kurbeln im Stand keinen Spass.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das erste Auto bei BMW mit der elektrischer Servounterstützung war der Z4, wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann. Weiß nur, dass seine Lenkung ziemlich zerrissen wurde...



Die Lenkung an sich ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. 
Das Problem bei vielen Z4 ist die "Klebelenkung", da sich ein Teil der Lenkung bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen im Sommer verspannen kann und zum "Kleben" führt.
Bei meinem E92 bin ich mit der Aktivlenkung sehr zufrieden. Auf der Autobahn ausreichend indirekt und nicht so hibbelig und auf der Landstraße/Stadt sehr direkt und man muss eigentlich nie umgreifen.

Die Lenkungen ohne Rückmeldung sind mMn meistens bei Fahrzeugen mit Frontantrieb zu finden, denke mal um die Antriebseinflüsse halbwegs eingedämmt zu bekommen.


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ESP= Elektronisches Stabilitäts Programm
> EPS= Electric Power Steering



Und ich dachte, er hätte sich vertippt


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Jedes neun zugelassen Auto muss ESP haben. Also würde ich mir da mal keine so großen Gedanken um die Zukunft machen...


Nein.
Wie man man Lada Urban (aka Niva aka  Taiga) sehen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2016)

Mir ist auch keine ESP-Plicht in der EGE_Zulassung bekannt, wenn ja, kann das aber nur für "komplette Neuentwicklungen" gelten, wie z.B. die 1234yf Pflicht, ...


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

ESP und RDKS werden zum 1. November 2014 Pflicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2016)

Thx, ok, trifft damit erst autos ab ez zu dem Datum...
Das sind aktuell wohl die wenigsten.


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

Wobei ich es Blödsinn finde, ne ESP Pflicht einzuführen und dann komplett abschaltbare ESPs zuzulassen. Entweder keine ESP Pflicht, oder ESPs, die nicht mehr abschaltbar sind. Und soll mir jetzt keiner kommen mit "ESP abschalten wegen anfahren auf Eis und Schnee und so". Mein Auto sagt mir im Display "Race Mode" und hat 15 PS mehr, wenn ich das ESP abschalte. Das hat nix mit Winter zu tun.


----------



## turbosnake (17. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> ESP und RDKS werden zum 1. November 2014 Pflicht


Es gibt Ausnahmen für Kleinserienhersteller oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es gibt Ausnahmen für Kleinserienhersteller oder sowas in der Art.



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. November 2016)

Über den Sinn und Unsinn kann man eh streiten, wenn ein Auto gut gebaut ist, braucht man das nicht, aber natürlich bringt es bei 98% der Leute in Stresssituationen was.

Wenn es voll abschaltbar ist, ist doch gut.

Wirklich Spaß macht aber eher mein Benz.


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2016)

Also ich bin kein Fan von ESP und finde das sich mein Subaru ohne ESP deutlich stabilere Kurvenlage und Ruhe hat als der Lexus mit ESP. Das ist ständig am Blinken und am regeln wobei man (meiner Meinung nach) noch deutlich vom Grenzbereich entfernt ist.


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2016)

Und das liegt gaaanz bestimmt nicht am restlichen Setup der beiden Wagen


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2016)

Nein der Subaru war das auch schon im Serienzustand. Kann natürlich sein das der Subaru von natur aus einfach deutlich besser ist.

Ich vermisse den Stinker schon... 
Nein es ist keine Beule in der Tür hinten, ist leider eine Reflexion.


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2016)

Das meinte ich. Ein Allradfahrzeug was auf schnelle Kurven getrimmt ist vergleichst du mit einem Schlachtschiff. Da ist das Ergebnis doch vorher klar, ESP hin oder her.


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2016)

Das natürlich schon, aber ich finde einfach das mein ESP sehr sehr früh am regeln ist wo es noch gar nicht nötig ist. Natürlich war der Vergleich der beiden Fahrzeuge nicht wirklich gut gewählt, aber eine wirkliche Alternative zum Lexus habe ich nicht. Ist das größte und schwerste Auto was ich bisher hatte. Ausser den Crysler meiner Mutter, aber da es nicht mein Auto war bin ich damit immer vorsichtig gefahren.


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2016)

Ich wäre noch nicht einmal sicher dass bei dir wirklich ESP, also Bremseneingriff wegen drohender Rotation und nicht die gute alte Traktionskontrolle, also Gaswegnahme wegen zu viel Schlupf, zuschlägt.


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2016)

Nein es ist die ESP Leute die leutet. Traktionskontrolle kann ich ausschalten, ESP bleibt leider immer voll aktiv.


----------



## keinnick (17. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wobei ich es Blödsinn finde, ne ESP Pflicht einzuführen und dann komplett abschaltbare ESPs zuzulassen. Entweder keine ESP Pflicht, oder ESPs, die nicht mehr abschaltbar sind. Und soll mir jetzt keiner kommen mit "ESP abschalten wegen anfahren auf Eis und Schnee und so". Mein Auto sagt mir im Display "Race Mode" und hat 15 PS mehr, wenn ich das ESP abschalte. Das hat nix mit Winter zu tun.



Wo ist das Problem? Du schaltest es aus freiem Willen ab und weißt dann hoffentlich was Du da tust. Dass neue Autos ESP haben müssen, kollidiert mMn nicht damit, dass es sich abschalten lässt. Du kannst ja auch den Beifahrerairbag abschalten oder ohne Gurt fahren, wenn Du Bock drauf hast.


----------



## CRYztal312 (17. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein der Subaru war das auch schon im Serienzustand. Kann natürlich sein das der Subaru von natur aus einfach deutlich besser ist.
> 
> Ich vermisse den Stinker schon...
> Nein es ist keine Beule in der Tür hinten, ist leider eine Reflexion.


Was ist denn das schwarze vorne am Kotflügel? 

Die Farbe ist einfach mega


----------



## Riverna (17. November 2016)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das schwarze vorne am Kotflügel?
> 
> Die Farbe ist einfach mega



Die deutsche (oder auch europäische Version?) hat da noch zusätzliche Seitenblinker.


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Du schaltest es aus freiem Willen ab und weißt dann hoffentlich was Du da tust. Dass neue Autos ESP haben müssen, kollidiert mMn nicht damit, dass es sich abschalten lässt. Du kannst ja auch den Beifahrerairbag abschalten oder ohne Gurt fahren, wenn Du Bock drauf hast.



Ohne Gurt/Airbag betrifft ja nur "mich". Eigenes Risiko. Das ausgeschaltete ESP kann aber zu nem Unfall führen, bei dem Unschuldige zu Schaden kommen. Insofern kann man das überhaupt nicht vergleichen.


----------



## CRYztal312 (17. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Die deutsche (oder auch europäische Version?) hat da noch zusätzliche Seitenblinker.


Ah ok, danke für die Info


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ohne Gurt/Airbag betrifft ja nur "mich". Eigenes Risiko. Das ausgeschaltete ESP kann aber zu nem Unfall führen, bei dem Unschuldige zu Schaden kommen. Insofern kann man das überhaupt nicht vergleichen.



Es geht doch nicht darum, das ESP an sein muss, sondern darum, dass immer die Möglichkeit gegeben ist, es nutzen zu können.


----------



## Seabound (17. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum, das ESP an sein muss, sondern darum, dass immer die Möglichkeit gegeben ist, es nutzen zu können.



Dann bräuchte es aber auch keine Pflicht. Wer es nutzen mag, könnte dann ja auch einfach ein Auto mit ESP bestellen. Wer darauf verzichten will, halt entsprechend ein Auto ohne ESP. Aber diese Möglichkeit gibt der Gesetzgeber ja nicht mehr. Dann müsste er aber auch so konsequent sein und abschaltbare ESPs verbieten. Aber eigentlich recht unnütze Diskussion.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2016)

ESP hat Vor-und Nachteile.
Der grösste Nachteil ist aber, dass die Leute sich stur auf ihr ESP verlassen.
ESP muss auch immer abschaltbar sein, wie kommst du sonst frei wenn man sich mal festgefahren hat?
Oder noch schlimmer, Blitzeis und ne Menge Autos hinter dir aber du kommst nicht weiter, weil dein ESP es nicht zulässt.


----------



## keinnick (18. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ohne Gurt/Airbag betrifft ja nur "mich". Eigenes Risiko. Das ausgeschaltete ESP kann aber zu nem Unfall führen, bei dem Unschuldige zu Schaden kommen. Insofern kann man das überhaupt nicht vergleichen.



Niemand hindert Dich daran, Dir irgendeine Rostlaube vom Schrottplatz zu kaufen, die kein ESP und auch sonst nichts hat. Es ist nicht verboten, ein Auto ohne ESP im Straßenverkehr zu bewegen. Warum sollte man es nicht abschalten dürfen? Und doch, ich komme Dir jetzt mit dem Beispiel "ohne ESP, ASR geht es im Winter manchmal besser". Merke ich mindestens einmal jährlich so um Weihnachten herum, wenn Schnee liegt und ich zu meinen Schwiegereltern fahre. Deren Haus liegt an so einer unnormal steilen Straße, auf nem Kuhdorf, wo man es seitens der Gemeinde nicht für lohnenswert hält zu räumen. Ich war nicht erst einmal froh, den Kram abschalten zu können.


----------



## Riverna (18. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ESP muss auch immer abschaltbar sein, wie kommst du sonst frei wenn man sich mal festgefahren hat?



Das dachte ich auch, jedoch kann ich die VSC Taste drücken und es leutet dann auch VSC Off. Jedoch blinkt die ESP Lampe trotzdem wenn er anfängt zu rutschen. Kann natürlich sein das sie nur blinkt jedoch nicht mehr regelt oder eingreift. Das habe ich nicht getestet.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2016)

Bei einem guten ESP muss man eigentlich auch nicht abschalten wenn es total glatt ist. Man muss nur wissen wie man den Wagen dann in der Situation "Rutschiger Hang" fahren muss, nämlich stur mit Vollgas.


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man muss nur wissen wie man den Wagen dann in der Situation "Rutschiger Hang" fahren muss, nämlich stur mit Vollgas.


Da passiert bei mir garnichts mehr, das wird dann komplett weggeregelt.


----------



## JaniZz (18. November 2016)

Hab mich gerade auf der Bahn fast gedreht. 

Aus dem Nichts ne Riesen Pfütze, also eher ein kleiner Teich. 
Da ist die rüttelplatte beim fahrsicherheitstraining ein Witz gegen 

Hab den karren aber mal wieder gekonnt gezähmt, weil ich bei so einem Wetter immer darauf vorbereitet bin. 

Naja bin dann doch lieber etwas langsamer gefahren


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dann bräuchte es aber auch keine Pflicht. Wer es nutzen mag, könnte dann ja auch einfach ein Auto mit ESP bestellen. Wer darauf verzichten will, halt entsprechend ein Auto ohne ESP. Aber diese Möglichkeit gibt der Gesetzgeber ja nicht mehr. Dann müsste er aber auch so konsequent sein und abschaltbare ESPs verbieten. Aber eigentlich recht unnütze Diskussion.



Wieso denn? Es geht darum, das zukünftige Autos einfach Sicherheitsfeatures immer dabei haben. Was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen? 
Mir fällt grade kein perfektes Beispiel ein, aber nur zum verstehen eins --> Licht.  Ein Auto muss eben Scheinwerfer haben, auch wenn man sie abschalten kann.  Wobei man klar sagen muss, dass es wahrscheinlich eh kaum noch Autos ohne Serienmäßiges ESP gibt. Aber das sollte mMn Pflicht in jedem Auto sein, aber eben auch komplett abschaltbar wenn nötig.


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da passiert bei mir garnichts mehr, das wird dann komplett weggeregelt.



Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
Du stehst auf einer glatten/eisigen Straße, gibst gas.....und das Auto fährt nicht los?!

Also auch mit vollem ESP fährt meine Kiste auch auf Eis los......da wird nur soviel weggeregelt wie nötig.
Wenn ich die ESP Taste drücke stellt sich das ASR ab, wenn ich die ESP-Taste gedrückt halte ist ESP aus.........ob es dann wirklich nie mehr regelt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2016)

Bist du schon mal auf ner glatten Strasse gefahren, wo selbst das kleinste bisschen Gas geben zum durchdrehen der Räder geführt hat?
Da geht dann nichts mehr, da die Räder ja sofort durch drehen.
Im Nassen habe ich es noch nicht probiert, aber da bekommt man halt auch irgendwann wieder Grip.


----------



## Zeiss (18. November 2016)

Komisch, sowas hatte ich noch nie. Wenn der 8er auf so einer Straße steht, dann regelt ASc und es "stottert" und das Auto rollt vorwärts. Wenn ich ASC ausschalte, dann kann ich mit durchdrehenden Reifen rollen. Oder ich gehe in Winterbetrieb (= 3. Gang) und lasse ASC an, dann passt die Sache.

Beim 7er kann ich DTC einschalten, was das leichte Durchdrehen der Räder zulässt.


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal auf ner glatten Strasse gefahren, wo selbst das kleinste bisschen Gas geben zum durchdrehen der Räder geführt hat?
> Da geht dann nichts mehr, da die Räder ja sofort durch drehen.
> Im Nassen habe ich es noch nicht probiert, aber da bekommt man halt auch irgendwann wieder Grip.



Ja und ja.

Wenn ich auf eis stehe, und Vollgas gebe drehen die Räder durch, dann blinkt "es" und er regelt runter auf knapp 1500U/Min......dann fährt er etwa los (wegen grip) oder er dreht langsamer durch.
Also er regelt nicht so weit runter, dass nix mehr geht.

....interessant auf jeden Fall, ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Auto gefahren so weit regelt, dass quasi nix mehr geht.


----------



## Kusanar (18. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ....interessant auf jeden Fall, ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Auto gefahren so weit regelt, dass quasi nix mehr geht.



Passiert bei meinem Golf genau so. Hatte das schon mal auf vereister Straße bergauf. Der regelt gnadenlos soweit runter, bis der Motor ausgeht... so einen Blödsinn muss man nicht verstehen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. November 2016)

Bei der W/S205 C-Klasse wird ein instabiler Zustand auch bis zum Stillstand runtergeregelt.
Mehrfach versucht das Ding bei Nässe quer zu bekommen. Funktioniert an sich auch gut, nur nach 1-2sek quer haut er die Bremse rein, bis zum Stillstand 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Beim 7er kann ich DTC einschalten, was das leichte Durchdrehen der Räder zulässt.



Fahre bei Schnee eigentlich nur im DTC Modus, arbeitet mMn perfekt


----------



## Zeiss (18. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Fahre bei Schnee eigentlich nur im DTC Modus, arbeitet mMn perfekt



Das habe ich noch gar nicht versucht, da es keine Gelegenheit dazu gab, auch kein Winterprogramm, ganz normal auf A und alles ist gut. Im Sommer gelegentlich auf S.


----------



## Seabound (18. November 2016)

VW baut in Deutschland 23 000 Stellen ab. Wahnsinn. Wusste garnicht, dass die so viele Mitarbeiter haben. Angeblich hat das aber nix mit dem Abgasskandal zu tun, sondern mit dem Umstieg auf die Elektroautos. Einfachere Technik als die Verbrenner, also brauchen die dann wohl weniger Belegschaft.


----------



## dsdenni (18. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Passiert bei meinem Golf genau so. Hatte das schon mal auf vereister Straße bergauf. Der regelt gnadenlos soweit runter, bis der Motor ausgeht... so einen Blödsinn muss man nicht verstehen



Bei mir isses genau anders herum. Ich habe kein ASR.  Sobald es Nass ist, darf ich echt nur sau langsam anfahren. Stand vor paar Tagen an der Ampel und wollte (nur ein bisschen schneller los als normal) und ich bin noch nicht mal ganz von der Kupplung weg da waren die Räder nurnoch am durchdrehen und die Drehzahl ballerte bis in den Begrenzer und der Wagen kam nur paar cm währenddessen voran (war vlt 30% Gaspedal). Musste dann ganz vom Gas weg bis er dann Grip hatte und es losging endlich. Achja das Opendiff/175er Reifen Leben ist kagge wenns Nass ist.


----------



## Seeefe (18. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> VW baut in Deutschland 23 000 Stellen ab. Wahnsinn. Wusste garnicht, dass die so viele Mitarbeiter haben. Angeblich hat das aber nix mit dem Abgasskandal zu tun, sondern mit dem Umstieg auf die Elektroautos. Einfachere Technik als die Verbrenner, also brauchen die dann wohl weniger Belegschaft.



Volkswagen selbst hat ja etwa 110.000 Mitarbeiter nur in Deutschland. Was dachtest du, dass dort 200 Leute die Autos produzieren?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja und ja.
> 
> Wenn ich auf eis stehe, und Vollgas gebe drehen die Räder durch, dann blinkt "es" und er regelt runter auf knapp 1500U/Min......dann fährt er etwa los (wegen grip) oder er dreht langsamer durch.
> Also er regelt nicht so weit runter, dass nix mehr geht.
> ...


Bei den neueren Autos ist ESP/ASR meistens viel zu heftig. Wenn man da einen Schalter hat, dann bremst er dich so weit runter das der Motor abbockt. Mit nem Automatik hält man einfach an und nix geht mehr.
Ohne Prüfstandmodus ist dann Ende der Fahrt.

Ein Glück kann ich bei mir noch alles ausmachen und richtig wühlen, um die Kiste überall wieder raus zu bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2016)

Bei "vollem" ESP kann ich sowas nicht nachvollziehen. Bei reiner Traktionskontrolle sieht es schon anders aus, da kämpft meine Mum mit ihrem E46 jedes Jahr aufs Neue.


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei den neueren Autos ist ESP/ASR meistens viel zu heftig. Wenn man da einen Schalter hat, dann bremst er dich so weit runter das der Motor abbockt. Mit nem Automatik hält man einfach an und nix geht mehr.
> Ohne Prüfstandmodus ist dann Ende der Fahrt.
> 
> Ein Glück kann ich bei mir noch alles ausmachen und richtig wühlen, um die Kiste überall wieder raus zu bekommen.



Was ist jetzt "neu", meiner ist von 2013 und wurde bis 2016 produziert.......für mich klingt das einfach nach "falsch" abgestimmt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> VW baut in Deutschland 23 000 Stellen ab. Wahnsinn. Wusste garnicht, dass die so viele Mitarbeiter haben. Angeblich hat das aber nix mit dem Abgasskandal zu tun, sondern mit dem Umstieg auf die Elektroautos. Einfachere Technik als die Verbrenner, also brauchen die dann wohl weniger Belegschaft.


Kommt auch darum, weil einiges an Entwicklung immer mehr ausgelagert wird. Mich freut es, sichert meinen Job.


----------



## Seabound (18. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Volkswagen selbst hat ja etwa 110.000 Mitarbeiter nur in Deutschland. Was dachtest du, dass dort 200 Leute die Autos produzieren?



Keine Ahnung. Hab ich mir bisher keine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> VW baut in Deutschland 23 000 Stellen ab. Wahnsinn. Wusste garnicht, dass die so viele Mitarbeiter haben. Angeblich hat das aber nix mit dem Abgasskandal zu tun, sondern mit dem Umstieg auf die Elektroautos. Einfachere Technik als die Verbrenner, also brauchen die dann wohl weniger Belegschaft.



Manche schreiben sogar was von 30 000 Stellen volkswagen - Google-Suche
Typisch die Oberen Hansi´s bauen Shit und die Mitarbeiter müssen gehen. Leider Realität auch in anderen Branchen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2016)

Die 30.000 sind weltweit, 23.000 sind nur D.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2016)

Sind die selben Zahlen:
30k Weltweit, 23k in DE und dazu aber auch 9k neue. Also -21k Weltweit, wovon 12k-23k in DE wegfallen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2016)

Die 9000 neuen sind wohl im Bereich Digitalisierung, wa?


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2016)

Offiziell Elektrifizierung. Für Digitalisierung hat man ja schon Nokia/RIM in Bochum übernommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2016)

Ok, darum zieht die hälfte der VW-ler aus


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2016)

Erst mal The Grand Tour schauen  .


----------



## fatlace (18. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt "neu", meiner ist von 2013 und wurde bis 2016 produziert.......für mich klingt das einfach nach "falsch" abgestimmt.



hatte ich bei meinem 2008er e92 auch schon, bis zum stillstand runtergeregelt bis ich dtc angemacht habe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. November 2016)

Die Medien haben doch momentan echt den Ar*** offen mit ihren Hetze gegen VW  Die kleinste Mücke wird bei "negativen" Dingen sofort zum Elefanten gemacht solange es irgendwie mit VW im Zusammenhang steht.
Wirtschaftlich bedingt wird keinem einzigen bei VW (Stamm) gekündigt.  Stellenabbau ist nicht gleich Kündigung, das verstehen viele nicht, der Großteil der Medien anscheindend auch nicht.
Dazu gibt es nicht mal eine "Krise" wie viele Hetzblätter es beschreien, selbst ZDF ist voll mit dabei. Der Stellenabbau hat ausschließlich was mit der Produktivität der Marke zu tun, aber nichts mit dem "Abgasskandal".
Selbst die meisten Leiharbeiter bleiben an Bord, was alles andere als selbstverständlich ist. Die Personaleinsparung wird vorallem durch z.B. eine erweiterte Altersteilzeit erreicht.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die 9000 neuen sind wohl im Bereich Digitalisierung, wa?



Ja, aber auch ein Großteil  im Bereich Batteriefertigung sowie Entwicklung/Planung MEB. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Erst mal The Grand Tour schauen  .



Vorhin auch bei nem Bekannten geguckt


----------



## dsdenni (18. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Erst mal The Grand Tour schauen  .


Bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten Folgen


----------



## Seabound (18. November 2016)

Was is das? The grand tour?


----------



## dsdenni (18. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was is das? The grand tour?


Top Gear 2.0 

Nur mit den richtigen Moderatoren


----------



## ASD_588 (18. November 2016)

> Top Gear 2.0
> 
> Nur mit den richtigen Moderatoren



Da hast du recht.daumen:

Ich bin gespannt wan man es im TV sehen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2016)

Da wirst du ein paar Jährchen warten müssen. Amazon hat sich die Exklusivität ja nicht gerade wenig kosten lassen.
Die erste Show war jedenfalls gelungen, auch wenn natürlich etwas Zeit dafür drauf gegangen ist die "neuen"(eher leicht modifizierten) Sendungsteile vorzustellen.


----------



## Captn (19. November 2016)

Bekommt eigentlich noch jemand Kopfschmerzen von der aktuellen Q2 Werbung? 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die total nichtssagend ist, geht mir die Musik völlig auf den Zeiger. 

So verkauft man doch kein Auto.
Da ist der "Abgasskandal" ja fast nix dagegen. [emoji38]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Ich finde das Auto in sich schon mehr als flüssig


----------



## Captn (19. November 2016)

Das auch, aber ich bin eh kein Fan von SUVs. Die Allradantriebe taugen meist nicht viel, wenn man damit mal wirklich im Gelände rumschippern sollte und in der Stadt kann man so'n Klumpen eh meist vergessen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Ich mag se, aber nicht so klein, ich liebäugle ja immer noch mit nem Hyundai Grand Santa Fe, aber ich hab auch 2 große Hund, mit denen ich gern in Urlaub fahre, wir fahren auch gern mal mit unseren Freunden wo hin (6 Leute) ...
Da macht sowas ja ansatzweise sinn.
Hinzu kommt, ich wohne auf dem Land, da stört die Größe quasi nicht.


----------



## Captn (19. November 2016)

Das ist ja was anderes. Ich sehe nur in Berlin einfach so viele mit nem Q7 oder  Xer durch die Gegend fahren. Soll ja jeder fahren, was er will, aber in der Stadt erschließt sich mir der Zweck nicht ganz.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Protzen und Umweltlast erhöhen, alles andere geht mit sowas nicht.
Wenn ich ins Gelände will, kauf ich mir was anderes, vielleicht ein UNIversalMOtorGerät? Oder nen Wolf/G, nen alten Landie, ... Die ganzen SUVs sind für mehr als nen Feldweg zu schade.


----------



## Captn (19. November 2016)

Wobei ich auf der Autobahn immer nur dreckige Q7 auf der linken Spur sehe. 
Wer weiß, was die damit machen. ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Lach die kaufen dreck in Flaschen, um das Auto mit UsedLook zu versehen.


----------



## Captn (19. November 2016)

Das sieht immer so aus, als wären die mit den Dingern durch ne Salzwüste gebrettert. Will gar nicht wissen, wie die von unten aussehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Dann liegt dass eher am Fahren ohne Wäsche.


----------



## Seeefe (19. November 2016)

Meine Schwester und mein Schwager hatten sich einen CR-V geholt. Dazu kommen noch zwei kleine Kinder. 

Da meine Schwester Probleme mit dem Kreuz hat, hat sie bei dem SUV wesentlich weniger Probleme beim Ein- und Aussteigen als bei einem normalen Wagen. Allgemein muss man sich weniger verenken um z.B. die Kinder in die Kindersitze zu packen. 

Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile, nicht jeder SUV Fahrer fährt einen Q7 oder X6...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Ja, das sagt auch keiner, aber gerade q5, q7 und x6 so wie dieser MB sind doch quark, kein Nutzwert, teuer, quasi nur Prestige.


----------



## Zeiss (19. November 2016)

Also den X6 finde ich geil.


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. November 2016)

Am besten fahren alle einen Golf. Dann kann sich keiner aufregen. Ah Moment ... so was hatten wir ja schon mal, nur dass das Auto damals Trabant hieß.

So eine sinnlose Aufregung. Die SUV Fahrer regen sich doch auch nicht ständig über Leute auf, die ein Muscle Car schön finden oder zu jedem Formel 1 Rennen fahren
oder unbedingt einen Oldtimer haben wollen oder 3 Autos in der Garage stehen haben oder mit ihrem Kleinwagen 50 m zum Bäcker fahren oder ihr Auto im Stand warn laufen 
lassen oder mit ihrem neuen Auto 2 Parkplätze belegen oder .... die Liste ließe sich endlos fortsetzen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Meine Schwester und mein Schwager hatten sich einen CR-V geholt. Dazu kommen noch zwei kleine Kinder.
> Da meine Schwester Probleme mit dem Kreuz hat, hat sie bei dem SUV wesentlich weniger Probleme beim Ein- und Aussteigen als bei einem normalen Wagen. Allgemein muss man sich weniger verenken um z.B. die Kinder in die Kindersitze zu packen.
> Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile, nicht jeder SUV Fahrer fährt einen Q7 oder X6...


Die 2cm mehr Höhe eines Q2 machen da bestimmt ein riesigen Unterschied.


----------



## Seeefe (19. November 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die 2cm mehr Höhe eines Q2 machen da bestimmt ein riesigen Unterschied.



Wer redet denn von einem Q2? 

In den Touareg von Bekannten steigt man quasi gerade ein, da muss man sich nicht mal Krum machen. Ganz anders der SLK meines Dads. Da frag ich mich selbst manchmal, wie lange das sein Kreuz noch mit macht 


Wenn ich den CR-V meiner Schwester jetzt mit meinem Civic vergleiche, steigt man in den CR-V wesentlich angenehmer ein. Generell ist mir das egal, bin ja noch jung, aber es soll ja nicht gerade wenige Leute geben, die Probleme mit dem Kreuz haben. Für die ist ein SUV da schon komfortabler.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Uwe, sorry, aber man darf wohl ne Meinung zu Autos haben, oder? Deswegen verbiete ich niemanden so ein Auto zu fahren, ...

Und wie mein Post weiter vorn beweist, ich würde ja gern selbst ein SUV fahren, aber eben aus Gründen des Nutzwerts, nicht aus Prestigegründen.

Wenn ich Prestige wollte, würde ich mir nen W126 als 560SE kaufen und Standarten dran basteln 

Und ja, das Thema Einstig beim SUV ist richtig, das ist in vielen Fällen angenehmer. Und das kann ich sogar in meinem noch vergleichsweise jungen Alter nachvollziehen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> In den Touareg von Bekannten steigt man quasi gerade ein, da muss man sich nicht mal Krum machen. Ganz anders der SLK meines Dads. Da frag ich mich selbst manchmal, wie lange das sein Kreuz noch mit macht


Ich frage mich wie man so eine Kletterpatie angenehm finden kann. 



> Für die ist ein SUV da schon komfortabler.


Welche Relevanz haben 2 cm?`



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und wie mein Post weiter vorn beweist, ich würde ja gern selbst ein SUV fahren, aber eben aus Gründen des Nutzwerts, nicht aus Prestigegründen.


Wo ist der Mehrwert gegenüber einem Kombi oder Van?


----------



## ich558 (19. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt auch keiner, aber gerade q5, q7 und x6 so wie dieser MB sind doch quark, kein Nutzwert, teuer, quasi nur Prestige.



Und alle Sportwagen und/oder Zweisitzer? Muss ja nicht jeder Kombis fahren


----------



## Captn (19. November 2016)

Ui, da habe ich aber was losgetreten. Das wollte ich doch gar nicht. xD

Gerade bei alten Leuten ist es ja nicht verkehrt ein größeres Auto zu fahren, aber gerade bei den von Chris-W201-Fan aufgezählten Modellen sehe ich hier selten eben jene Generation hinterm Steuer.

Mir ist es völlig Wurst, wer welches Auto fährt, doch finde ich persönlich, dass es durchaus Fahrzeuge für den Massenmarkt gibt, die mir völlig zweckentfremdet erscheinen oder einfach gar nicht gefallen. So kann ich dem X6 zum Beispiel gar nichts abgewinnen, auch wenn mir die Marke BMW sonst gefällt.

Und wenn jeder Golf fahren würde, würden wir Unsummen für die Versicherung ausgeben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2016)

Turbo, den, dass ich von dem Hersteller keinen Van bekomme, und der Grand Santa Fe schon recht viel Platz bietet. Wie ich zuvor schon Schrieb, Family, Hunde, und mal mit Freunden unterwegs, da lohnt sich die größe.

Ich558, da sehe ich wenigstens noch Fahrspaß, aber ja, auch diese Autos sind für mich zu einem gewissen Teil “sinnbefreit“.

Wie gesagt, dass ist nur meine subjektive Meinung, dass darf jeder für sich anders sehen.

Beim Q2 halte ich es übrigens eher wegen dem Q3 für quark, ...


----------



## fatlace (19. November 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie man so eine Kletterpatie angenehm finden kann.
> 
> 
> Welche Relevanz haben 2 cm?`
> ...



Mensch jetzt guck doch mal über den Tellerrand.
Was für ein nutzen hat dein Auto?
Muss ein Auto einen nutzen haben?
Muss ich mehr als 200ps haben?
könnte ewig so weiter gehen.
Es geht darum was man will, und da ist jeder anders.
Das Auto was du hast wird sicher auch nicht jedem gefallen, so what
So lange man es sich leisten kann ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Wen ich es mir leisten könnte, würde ich im Alltag auch einen V8 Ami pickup fahren, einfach weil ich es geil finde.


----------



## keinnick (19. November 2016)

So sieht es aus.


----------



## Zoon (20. November 2016)

SUVs gibts nur sehr wenige die mir gefallen, die ganzen Mazda CX und der Porsche Macan. 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Top Gear 2.0
> 
> Nur mit den richtigen Moderatoren



Extra Prime dafür angemeldet und FireTV Stick. Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## ich558 (20. November 2016)

Das Intro von The Grand Tour war schon sehr geil vor allem die Szene in der Wüst


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2016)

Ich habe heute etwas gebastelt, mein Upgrade vom Logic7 Prozessor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die analoge Abteilung vom DSP, es werden diese schwarze Rechtecke in den braunen Rahmen durch die Platinen ersetzt und die Elkos getauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elkos sind raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ja, das sagt auch keiner, aber gerade q5, q7 und x6 so wie dieser MB sind doch quark, kein Nutzwert, teuer, quasi nur Prestige.



Der Nutzwert eines Q7 ist immens. Bis über 2.000 Liter Ladevolumen, 3,5t Anhängelast, 7 Sitzer, 6 Kindersitze. Mehr Nutzwert mit nur einem Auto geht kaum. 
Aber ehrlich, wen interessiert das? 
Nach dieser beschränkten Logik müssten alle Sportwagen, Roadster, Coupés, Kleinwagen und und und verboten werden. So das es am Ende nur noch Kombis und SUVs gäbe. Alles andere hat ja zu wenig Nutzwert  . 
Lächerlich. Jeder soll sich das kaufen was er will und kann. Passt. 
Ich hole in 19 Tagen meine dicke Q in Ingolstadt ab und ich habe nicht den Eindruck das ich zu wenig Nutzwert für mein Geld bekomme.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. November 2016)

Wenns dann keine Bilder hier gibt gibt's Haue!


----------



## XE85 (20. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bis über 2.000 Liter Ladevolumen ...



Und trotzem verliert er bei so manchem Beladungstest gegen deutlich kleinere und günstigere Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. November 2016)

Ich kenne nur den alten Q7 und der ist real einfach enttäuschend gewesen,
Anhängelast interessiert Klasse B null, darfst eh nicht nutzen.

Und ich habe oben schon geschrieben, auch finde auch einige Roadster, Coupes oder Sportwagen vom Sinn streitbar.

Der Q5 ist für seine Klasse zu klein.


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2016)

Bilder hat mir gerade mein bester Freund geschickt, welchem die S14 gehört. Bilder stammen vom Reisbrennen diesen Jahres.


----------



## Klutten (20. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe heute etwas gebastelt, mein Upgrade vom Logic7 Prozessor



Was kann der denn dann, was mein Logic7 nicht kann?


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2016)

Was ist ein Logic7?


----------



## Captn (20. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was ist ein Logic7?


Ein Soundprozessor

In dem Fall von Harman/Kardon


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2016)

Ah,ok. Von sowas hab ich keinen Plan. Ich hör meistens keine Musik im Auto. Nur wenn die Kleine dabei ist. Dann hören wir Radio Teddy. Aber dafür reicht das, was Renault eingebaut hat.


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Was kann der denn dann, was mein Logic7 nicht kann?



Ich hoffe besser klingen 

Nee, Spaß bei Seite. Ich erhoffe mir davon wirklich einen besseren Klang, vor allem im Bassbereich. Die Platinen mit vier Elkos sind die Verstärker dafür. Becker hielt es nicht für nötig sich an die Spec und AppNote von NXP zu halten und habe es auch ordentlich verkackt, klar, ein paar Cent sparen und so...



Captn schrieb:


> Ein Soundprozessor
> 
> *In dem Fall von Harman/Kardon*



Nein, Becker Automotive Systems.


----------



## Captn (20. November 2016)

Logic 7 ist aber eine Entwicklung von Harman/Kardon [emoji14]


----------



## HordyH (20. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bilder hat mir gerade mein bester Freund geschickt, welchem die S14 gehört. Bilder stammen vom Reisbrennen diesen Jahres.



ist das aufm Lausitzring?


----------



## Riverna (20. November 2016)

Das ist völlig richtig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur den alten Q7 und der ist real einfach enttäuschend gewesen,
> Anhängelast interessiert Klasse B null, darfst eh nicht nutzen.



Warum sollte ich das nicht nutzen dürfen? Bin doch kein Fahranfänger der erst in den letzten Jahren seinen Lappen gemacht hat  .
Zum alten Q7 kann ich nichts sagen, der hat mich nie interessiert.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und ich habe oben schon geschrieben, auch finde auch einige Roadster, Coupes oder Sportwagen vom Sinn streitbar.



Und weil du denn Sinn einiger Fahrzeuge nicht verstehen kannst, soll sie kein anderer mögen oder besitzen dürfen?



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Q5 ist für seine Klasse zu klein.



Wer entscheidet das? Ich hatte auf der gleichen Plattform das A5 Cabrio. Deutlich weniger Nutzwert als der Q5 und noch teurer. Mir es das wert. Also hat der Hersteller und der Käufer (in dem Fall ich) alles richtig gemacht.

Ich finde es immer ein wenig engstirnig wenn man die eigene Präferenz zum Maßstab für alle anderen machen möchte. Ich mag auch nicht alle Fahrzeuge aber ich käme nie auf die Idee anderen erzählen zu wollen was sie mögen, benötigen oder haben sollen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Und trotzem verliert er bei so manchem Beladungstest gegen deutlich kleinere und günstigere Fahrzeuge.



Und die kleineren, günstigeren Fahrzeuge haben dann auch allen anderen Eigenschaften gleichgut oder besser oder nur diesen Teilbereich?


----------



## Seabound (20. November 2016)

Gestern übrigens die Rechnung der Versicherung für nächstes Jahr bekommen. 805 €. 58 € weniger als dieses Jahr. Damit bin ich zufrieden. Vielleicht mache ich trotzdem nochma nen Check bei Check24. Beim Auto meiner Frau hab ich 170€ gespart, nachbdem Preisvergleich. Ist jetzt 710€.


----------



## Captn (20. November 2016)

Ich hab gestern die Ventildeckeldichtungen, Brenner und Wischerblätter vom 5er getauscht. Als nächstes muss noch der Ölfuß getauscht werden. Dann ist hoffentlich alles wieder in Ordnung. Einen Riemen werde ich vermutlich auch nochmal spannen oder tauschen müssen. Da ist der ganze Mist raufgetropft.... 
Das sieht echt nicht mehr feierlich aus . 
Aber sobald das gemacht ist und alles wieder sauber ist, kann ich mal schauen, dass ich mich meinem Audioproblem widme. Derzeit habe ich noch nen Kassettenadapter im Einsatz. War echt erstaunt, dafür dass das technisch gesehen nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei ist. 
Aber auf Dauer gehen einem die zeitweise auftauchenden Störgeräusche schon auf die Nerven. :'D


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Logic 7 ist aber eine Entwicklung von Harman/Kardon [emoji14]



Mag sein, ändert trotzdem nichts an der Sache, dass die Endstuffen sehr "kosteneffizient" ausgesucht wurden...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Ich hoffe, entschuldigt.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile eine Zulassungsanforderung für Autos, die die Höhe des Navidisplay vor gibt?
Mir erschließt sich die immer häufiger zu findende Art das Display quasi oben auf zu setzen nicht. Optisch finde ich das hässlich (Vorsicht! Meinung).
Man kann das ja auch“integriert“ machen, aber das wird irgendwie eher selten so gemacht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile eine Zulassungsanforderung für Autos, die die Höhe des Navidisplay vor gibt?



Ich glaube kaum, da das Navi an sich nichtmal vorhanden sein muss.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Naja, das schließt ja nicht aus, dass es Regeln gibt. Ist beim Airbag früher auch so gewesen. Regelungen gab es, trotz fehlender Pflicht.


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

Glaube nicht dass es eine Regelung gibt.

Mal noch was anderes.
Eine Kollegin fährt einen Hyundai, der hat keinen richtigen Schlüssel, sondern eine Art Sender --> ich geh zum Auto, Auto geht auf und lässt sich starten.
Sooo..... sie geht zum Auto, steigt ein, packt Handtasche mit Sender auf Beifahrersitz...... und vor dem losfahren reißt ein Typ die Beifahrertür auf, nimmt die Tasche und läuft weg.....und entkommt!
Handtasche + Karte weg.
Auto verschließt sich.

So die ganze Sache ist ja ärgerlich genug....aber jetzt kommt dazu, dass die Wegfahrspeere neu programmiert werden musste.......für 680€.
Jetzt die Frage, zahlt sowas irgendeine Versicherung (Hausrat?!)?? 
Wir grübeln im Kollegenkreis untereinander......aber beantworten konnte es bis jetzt niemand.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Ui, interessant, kenne das so nicht, mit dem Smartkey beim i40 verschließen sich die Türen nicht selbsttätig.

Normal sollte das ganze günstiger sein, denn es müsste nur eine neue Karte kommen, dann beide Karten anlernen, mehr dürfte der Wagen eh nicht behalten.


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jetzt die Frage, zahlt sowas irgendeine Versicherung (Hausrat?!)??
> Wir grübeln im Kollegenkreis untereinander......aber beantworten konnte es bis jetzt niemand.



Warum fragt ihr nicht einfach bei der Versicherung nach? Ich denke das ist in so einem Fall das einfachste, als hier jetzt ins blaue zu raten, denn schließlich kommt es auch auf den Versicherungsvertrag (die Verträge) an.


----------



## Zeiss (21. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile eine Zulassungsanforderung für Autos, die die Höhe des Navidisplay vor gibt?
> Mir erschließt sich die immer häufiger zu findende Art das Display quasi oben auf zu setzen nicht. Optisch finde ich das hässlich (Vorsicht! Meinung).
> Man kann das ja auch“integriert“ machen, aber das wird irgendwie eher selten so gemacht.



Nein, sowas gibrt es meiner Info nach nicht. 

Der Sinn ist einfach, das Navi soll "im Blickfeld des Fahrers" sein. Und wo ist sein Blickfeld? Genau, über dem Armaturenbrett.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Hm, zumindest ist das irgendwo logisch, erklärt nur das Thema Designunfall MB A und C Klasse, neuer i30, ... nicht wirklich, schließlich kann man auf gleicher/ähnlicher Höhe ja auch integrieren. (Siehe i40, aktuelle er i30)
Aber ja, dass es natürlich nicht falsch von der Platzierung ist, ist mir schon klar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, sowas gibrt es meiner Info nach nicht.
> 
> Der Sinn ist einfach, das Navi soll "im Blickfeld des Fahrers" sein. Und wo ist sein Blickfeld? Genau, über dem Armaturenbrett.



Mir gefällt es ja so am besten:

https://a.gaw.to/photos/2/0/9/209306_2016_audi_q7_high_resolution_display.jpg?1200x600

Also direkt im Tacho. 

Anonsten auch eher oben, aber nicht in der Mittelkonsole. Das ist viel zu weit aus dem Blickfeld, mMn.


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ui, interessant, kenne das so nicht, mit dem Smartkey beim i40 verschließen sich die Türen nicht selbsttätig.
> 
> Normal sollte das ganze günstiger sein, *denn es müsste nur eine neue Karte kommen, dann beide Karten anlernen, mehr dürfte der Wagen eh nicht behalten.*



Die neue Karte ist nicht das Teure, sondern die geklaute Karte unschädlich zu machen.
Ich hab übrigens nur gefragt, weil die Kollegin gerade krank ist.....deshalb spielen wir "Rate mal mit Rosental".


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Die Mittwlkonsole unten ist wirklich doof, da ist z.B. wirklich nicht optimal.
Aber oben? Passt doch, MB E-Klasse, i40, Kia, Ford Focus, ... 

Das Aufgesetzte wirkt auf mich immer: “ups, vergessen, ach da passts hin.“
Im A3 finde ich es mit dem ausfahrenden TFT noch etwas eleganter, aber 100% meins ist es nicht, auch wegen der Bedienung.


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es ja so am besten:
> 
> https://a.gaw.to/photos/2/0/9/209306_2016_audi_q7_high_resolution_display.jpg?1200x600




Also in diser Zoomstufe wie da am Bild (diem an sicher ändern kann) erkennt man gar nix, ausser das man sich mitten in Ingolstadt befindet. Ich finde ein Head Up Display am besten, da braucht man seinen Blick quasi gar nicht von der Straße abwenden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Ok, dann tuts das Infotainment-tft auch wieder in der Mittelkonsole


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. November 2016)

Ich hatte im A7 das HUD fand es aber wenig überzeugend. 
Von allen Systemen die ich bislang gefahren bin ist das Virtual Cockpit für mich das überzeugendste. Vor allem da man ja (ausser im TT) noch zusätzlich ein weiteres Display hat, welches weitere Kartenansichten oder ganz andere Anzeigen ermöglicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die neue Karte ist nicht das Teure, sondern die geklaute Karte unschädlich zu machen.
> Ich hab übrigens nur gefragt, weil die Kollegin gerade krank ist.....deshalb spielen wir "Rate mal mit Rosental".


Das meine ich doch, mit 2 Karten dürfte das System eh die alte, geklaute rauswerfen.
Welcher Hyundai ist das?
Klingt nach nem Händlerproblem, was bei Hyundai nicht selten ist, leider.


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das meine ich doch, mit 2 Karten dürfte das System eh die alte, geklaute rauswerfen.
> Welcher Hyundai ist das?
> Klingt nach nem Händlerproblem, was bei Hyundai nicht selten ist, leider.



....ich bin bei Hyundai nicht bewandert, auf jeden Fall ein SUV....relativ groß.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Tucson oder SantaFe, ok, ich kann ja mal wo fragen, wo mehr Kenner sind, falls bedarf besteht.


----------



## Zeiss (21. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es ja so am besten:
> 
> https://a.gaw.to/photos/2/0/9/209306_2016_audi_q7_high_resolution_display.jpg?1200x600
> 
> ...



Ich mag die Anordnung in meinem 7er, schön abgedunkelt, Sonne ist kein Problem und man sieht alles.


----------



## Riverna (21. November 2016)

Ich habe mein Navi glaube ich noch nie wirklich benutzt... zumindestens nicht auf den Display geschaut. Da wird der Zielort eingegeben und ich folge der Stimme... bzw schaue eigentlich nur auf die Angabe der nächsten Autobahn/Straße. Könnte aus dem Kopf jetzt nicht mal sagen wie das Navi überhaupt aussieht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das meine ich doch, mit 2 Karten dürfte das System eh die alte, geklaute rauswerfen.
> Welcher Hyundai ist das?
> Klingt nach nem Händlerproblem, was bei Hyundai nicht selten ist, leider.


Raus geworfen wird da nichts automatisch, aber das Rauswerfen kann man normalerweise sehr schnell machen (ist ja nicht mal besonders sicherheitskritisch), kein Grund da x-Hundert Euro für zu nehmen. Bei meinen beiden letzten Wagen war ein mal ein Schlüssel und ein mal zwei zu viel angemeldet als ich sie gekauft habe. Die nebenbei noch rauszunehmen hat beim Kauf und Anmelden eines Zweitschlüssels aber nie was extra gekostet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Die Karten/Schlüssel kosten bei Hyundai recht viel Geld, meist über 100€


----------



## Klutten (21. November 2016)

Das ist nicht nur bei Hyundai so. Jeder moderne Schlüssel mit mehreren Funktionen kostet durch das Anlernen ans Auto viel Geld. BMW möchte da auch über 200€ für einen Schlüssel von mir haben. Richtig teuer werden aber die neuen Display-Schlüssel, die Daimler (im Lkw-Bereich kenn ich sie) oder BMW anbieten. Da gibt es sicher noch einen schönen Zuschlag oben drauf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Na bei nem billig-smart key wie meinem i40 sind 100€ schon 700%


----------



## Klutten (21. November 2016)

700% von was?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2016)

Vk Hersteller.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2016)

Es hat einen ganz simplen und einfachen Grund warum Schlüssel so teuer sind. Das bleibt im Hinterkopf und es wird mehr drauf geachtet. So werden nicht so viele Schlüssel verloren.


----------



## Seeefe (22. November 2016)

Keine Ahnung was ein neuer Schlüssel bei mir kosten würde. Ich achte generell darauf, nichts zu verlieren. 

Als Autohersteller würde ich mich ja eher freuen, wenn Leute ihren Schlüssel verlieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2016)

Mir gehts eher auf den Keks weil meine von den Vorbesitzern mies behandelt wurden und aussehen wie 18 Jahre im Bergbau benutzt  (Vorsicht, Übertreibung)
Das Gehäuse hätte ich gern neu, gibts aber ja nicht einzeln.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mir gehts eher auf den Keks weil meine von den Vorbesitzern mies behandelt wurden und aussehen wie 18 Jahre im Bergbau benutzt  (Vorsicht, Übertreibung)



Wer gebraucht kauft, bekommt gebraucht  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2016)

Sorry, haus und auto waren neu nicht drin


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, haus und auto waren neu nicht drin



Schade.
Wir wollten weder die alte Bude eines Anderen übernehmen, noch "Luxus"-Karossen im Preisegment des Polo auftragen. Aber das gehört hier nicht hin....


----------



## Zeiss (22. November 2016)

Schön, wenn man es sich leisten _will...
_


----------



## Kusanar (22. November 2016)

Ich war so froh dass ich damals Hilfe vom städtischen Bauamt hatte... Des Nächtens nach Hause gekommen, es schüttet wie sau, der Kofferraum ist voll, der Schlüssel in der Hand und trotzdem möchte man am liebsten gleich alles mitnehmen um nicht zweimal laufen zu müssen. Es kam wie es kommen musste, beim Rausholen der Sachen ist mir der Schlüssel aus der Hand gefallen und wie es der Zufall will, parkte ich direkt mit dem Stoßfänger über einem Gulli... *bing, klirr, bong, platsch.....* 

Am nächsten Morgen zum Bauamt ums Eck gefahren und, oh glücklicher Zufall, die Jungs hatten sowieso vor die Kanäle vorm Haus zu entrümpeln. Zwei Tage später hatte ich meinen Schlüssel wieder (und die Jungs vom Bauamt eine Packung Merci für zwischendurch).

Mittlerweile bin ich umgezogen und hab eine Garage ... ohne Gullideckel


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2016)

Renault Schlüssel machen in Kombination mit iPhones auch komische Sachen. Wenn man sie nebeneinander liegen hat, z.B. in ner Handtasche, dann verriegelt der Schlüssel das Auto, selbst wenn er noch im Auto ist. Besonders unangenehm, wenn man kurz ausem Auto raus und zur Parkuhr ist, und das Kind noch aufem Rücksitz im Babysitz ist. 

Meinem Bruder seiner Frau passiert. Feuerwehr musste anrrücken um das Auto zu öffnen. Der "Bug" ist bei Renault bekannt. In der Zwischenzeit wurde auch was an den Schlüsseln geändert. Jetzt verriegelt sich das nicht mehr selbständig.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2016)

Selber schuld wenn man Handtasche und Schlüssel im Auto lässt.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2016)

Nur weil du deine Handtasche immer mit dir rum trägst, müssen das ja nicht alle so machen.


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man es sich leisten _will...
> _



Das ist doch im Endeffekt wie der Spruch "Kleider machen Leute". Ein Schwein mit Anzug ist am Ende doch trotzdem nur ein Schwein...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schade.
> Wir wollten weder die alte Bude eines Anderen übernehmen, noch "Luxus"-Karossen im Preisegment des Polo auftragen. Aber das gehört hier nicht hin....


Hm, das klingt für mich nach Prestigedenken.
Auto wirklich neu, lohnt zu 95% nicht, es sei denn man bekommt auf Neuwagen Rabatte, dass der Preis eines Jahreswagens erreicht wird. 
Haus kaufe ich lieber, da seh ich den pfusch wenigstens, beim Bauen kommt der erst später ans Licht.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nur weil du deine Handtasche immer mit dir rum trägst, müssen das ja nicht alle so machen.


Nur habe ich leider keine Handtasche.
Selbst wenn ich nur kurz zur Parkuhr gehe, nehme ich meinen Schlüssel mit und schliesse das Auto ab.


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2016)

Meine Kumpels an der Tanke haben auch keine Handtaschen mehr, wir tragen nun Bauchtaschen. Die passen besser zu den Addidas Jogginghosen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2016)

Ist auch viel praktischer.
Ich nutze seit Jahren nen Brustbeutel mit Klettverschluss, da muss ich extra tragen und sicher ist es auch.


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nur weil du deine Handtasche immer mit dir rum trägst, müssen das ja nicht alle so machen.



Dann sag mir mal, warum man seine Schlüssel und das auch noch mit einem Kind (warte mal bis es älter wird) im Auto lassen sollte. Gibt es dafür irgendeinen sinnvollen Grund oder ist das nur Faulheit?


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine Kumpels an der Tanke haben auch keine Handtaschen mehr, wir tragen nun Bauchtaschen. Die passen besser zu den Addidas Jogginghosen.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist auch viel praktischer.
> Ich nutze seit Jahren nen Brustbeutel mit Klettverschluss, da muss ich extra tragen und sicher ist es auch.



Jungs, bleibt ma beim Thema. Das ist kein Chatroom für komisch veranlagte Männer. Hier geht's um Autos (und scheinbar neuerdings auch Immobilien). Wie ihr eure Täschchen und Beutelchen tragt, wo ihr euch den Autoschlüssel hinsteckt und ob ihr nen Stringtanga unter den Adidas Joggern anhabt, interessiert hier wirklich niemand. Also husch husch, BTT! 



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal, warum man seine Schlüssel und das auch noch mit einem Kind (warte mal bis es älter wird) im Auto lassen sollte. Gibt es dafür irgendeinen sinnvollen Grund oder ist das nur Faulheit?



Pure Faulheit. Und die Lust am Risiko...


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2016)

Fernlicht und Nebelscheinwerfer in Gelb oder es in Weiß lassen? Bin da schon Ewig am überlegen...

PS: Ja mein Paintskill ist überragend... ich weiß


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2016)

Vielleicht rosa?


----------



## Captn (22. November 2016)

Gelb fänd' ich net schlecht bei der Wagenfarbe.


----------



## dsdenni (22. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Gelb fänd' ich net schlecht bei der Wagenfarbe.


+1

Gibt ehrlich gesagt n guten Kontrast

Bei nem Silbernen wär das wieder ******** ^^


----------



## Riverna (22. November 2016)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie ihr zwei. Werde mich einfach mal durchringen müssen. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt, kann ich zurück bauen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2016)

Ich würds in schwarz machen, hast du aber halt keinen Kontrast.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

Mal ganz davon ab das gelbe Scheinwerfer doof aussehen (meine Meinung) ist das doch immer der erste Schritt beim Baumarkttuning. 
Und die Straßenzulassung verliert man beim modifizieren des Lichtes ja sicherlich auch. 
Ich würds lassen, hier fahren auch einige Polos mit den gelben Lampen rum und es sieht einfach nur affig aus.


----------



## Kusanar (23. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon ab das gelbe Scheinwerfer doof aussehen (meine Meinung) ist das doch immer der erste Schritt beim Baumarkttuning.
> Und die Straßenzulassung verliert man beim modifizieren des Lichtes ja sicherlich auch.
> Ich würds lassen, hier fahren auch einige Polos mit den gelben Lampen rum und es sieht einfach nur affig aus.



+1

Gibt ehrlich gesagt n guten Kontrast bei einem Silbernen Auto.

Bei nem Grünen wär das wieder ******** ^^

*hust*


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Auto wirklich neu, lohnt zu 95% nicht, es sei denn man bekommt auf Neuwagen Rabatte, dass der Preis eines Jahreswagens erreicht wird.
> Haus kaufe ich lieber, da seh ich den pfusch wenigstens, beim Bauen kommt der erst später ans Licht.



Nichts lohnt sich wirklich neu. Aber wer will schon die abgelegten Klamotten anderer Leute auftragen? Dafür gehe ich nicht arbeiten.
Beim Haus sehe ich es genau umgekehrt. Wenn man eine alte Hütte kauft kann ohne Ende Pfusch versteckt sein. Bei einem Neubau kann ich meinen eigenen Bauleiter den Bau überwachen lassen und weiss exakt was ich bekomme. Aber auch das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm, das klingt für mich nach Prestigedenken.
> Auto wirklich neu, lohnt zu 95% nicht, es sei denn man bekommt auf  Neuwagen Rabatte, dass der Preis eines Jahreswagens erreicht wird.



Und die bekommt man seltenst und schon gar nicht als Privatperson. Im ersten Jahr verliert ein Auto über den Daumen gepeilt ca. 30% des Wertes. Wenn ich da an meinen E66 denke, Liste ca 150.000€, nach einem Jahr "nur noch" 105k€... na Mahlzeit.


----------



## aloha84 (23. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und die bekommt man seltenst und schon gar nicht als Privatperson. Im ersten Jahr verliert ein Auto über den Daumen gepeilt ca. 30% des Wertes. Wenn ich da an meinen E66 denke, Liste ca *150.000€, nach einem Jahr "nur noch" 105k€*... na Mahlzeit.



Das ist hart, der Wertverlust übersteigt den Neuwagenpreis meines aktuellen Autos.....da würde ich ein Magengeschwür bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, kann man mit 45k€ viele schöne Sachen anstellen, als es einfach zu verbrennen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verrechnet habe, könnte ich von 45K ca. 50 Jahre tanken


----------



## JaniZz (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nichts lohnt sich wirklich neu. Aber wer will schon die abgelegten Klamotten anderer Leute auftragen? Dafür gehe ich nicht arbeiten.
> Beim Haus sehe ich es genau umgekehrt. Wenn man eine alte Hütte kauft kann ohne Ende Pfusch versteckt sein. Bei einem Neubau kann ich meinen eigenen Bauleiter den Bau überwachen lassen und weiss exakt was ich bekomme. Aber auch das gehört hier nicht hin.


Ja wir wissen jetzt dass du unglaublich viel Kohle hast. 

Freut uns alle!



Ist eigentlich jemand hier vom Stellenabbau bei VW betroffen? 

Da werden doch mit Sicherheit auch einige Zulieferer hart dran zu knabbern haben.   

Bin mal gespannt wo hin sich das ganze entwickelt. 
Ich glaube VW wird die ersten wirklich ersten bezahlbaren e-autos bauen, mit solider Technik und Nutzwert ... 

Vielleicht war das der richtige knick, um die Forschung und Entwicklung vorran zu treiben. 

Und noch was,  warum verbaut VW im Golf VI H1 (Fernlicht)Birnen mit festem osram Sockel? 

Hab mir ja die Philips bestellt und passen nicht, dafür bräuchte ich ein Adapter oder sowas in der Art :/


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und die bekommt man seltenst und schon gar nicht als Privatperson. Im ersten Jahr verliert ein Auto über den Daumen gepeilt ca. 30% des Wertes. Wenn ich da an meinen E66 denke, Liste ca 150.000€, nach einem Jahr "nur noch" 105k€... na Mahlzeit.



Na, da spricht der Kenner . Glaubst du irgendwer kauft einen Neuwagen zum LP?
Mein Schaukel kostet alles in allem 97.000,- Euro, Hauspreis 80.000,- Euro. D.h. bis das Fahrzeug mich wieder verlässt habe ich nur ein Delta von 30.000,- Euro.
Ganz ehrlich, da zahle ich lieber ein paar Kröten mehr, bevor ich die runtergerockte Kiste von irgendwem kaufe. Für Fahranfänger, Studenten, etc.. ist das eine Lösung. Aber irgendwann im Leben möchte man vielleicht nicht mehr nur die weggeworfenen Sachen anderer Auftragen.

Natürlich klingt es verlockend einen BMW mit 12 Zylinder für einen Preis zwischen 5.000 und 25.000 Euro zu bekommen. Aber ganz ehrlich wenn ich nur die 25.000 Euro habe wird es ganz sicher kein 7er bei mir (bei den 5.000 erstrecht nicht). Ich kaufe nur das was ich mir leisten kann. Wenn es zu teuer wird, greife ich ein Fach tiefer.
Ist selbstverständlich nur meine bescheidene Meinung zu dem Thema...


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ja wir wissen jetzt dass du unglaublich viel Kohle hast.
> 
> Freut uns alle!



Hat er nicht. Die, die es wirklich haben, reissen ihre Klappe nicht so weit auf...


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Na, da spricht der Kenner . Glaubst du irgendwer kauft einen Neuwagen zum LP?



Und Du glaubst wirklich, dass Dir ein Händler 30% auf die Liste gibt? Träum weiter Junge...

Runtergerockte Kiste, klar... und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

Mich interessiert nicht wieviel Wertverlust mein Auto nach einem Jahr hat.
Wurde als Vorführwagen mit 1500km gekauft und soll mindestens 10 Jahre halten.
Wenn man natürlich andauernd nen neues Auto haben muss, dann sollte man schon eher leasen oder zuviel Kohle haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

Bevor ich mir für 5000€ nen Dacia neu kaufe, greife ich doch lieber zu nem Gebrauchten, und wenn der 100k km drauf hat, immernoch besser als sich so ein Koffer zu kaufen. 
Gerade Jahreswagen sind meistens kaum von Neuwagen zu unterscheiden (was soll da bitte "durchgerockt" sein?) und haben einen erheblichen Preisnachlass.


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

@Bioschnitzel und JoM79: Jupp, gesunde Einstellung wie ich finde...

@Bioschnitzel: Er ist halt ein Guter... Ob ein Jahreswagen oder sowas wie "Premium Selection" von BMW (gibt bestimmt auch bei anderen ebenfalls), ist völlig Banane. Sie stehen wie Neuwagen da. Aber das ist ja in der heutigen Gesellschaft so, "hey, ich habe mir ein Neuwagen für 97.000€ rausgelassen" und dann die Umgebung "hey, voll cool" und jeder, der halbwegs wirtschaftlich denkt, denkt sich sein Teil. Ich habe nichts gegen Neuwagen, absolut nicht, aber deswegen so ein Aufriss machen... manche brauchen es wohl.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

mal ganz davon ab ist die Diskussion eh sinnlos. 
Denn das ganze System braucht eben Leute wie IT-Passion, die die Karren neu kaufen, paar mal reinpupsen und mit viel Verlust wieder abgeben, damit sich dann der Jahreswagenkäufer das Auto kaufen kann. 
Der wiederrum macht die Gebrauchtwagenkäufer und Sparfüchse glücklich. 

Daher macht es gar kein Sinn noch weiter drüber zu diskutieren. Ohne IT-Passion würden sich andere nie so ein Auto leisten. Und ohne uns würde jedes Auto wo IT-Passion drin saß, direkt aufm Schrottplatz landen 

Die Spezies "kaufe Auto neu und fahre damit so lange bis es nicht mehr geht" existiert ja quasi nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

Autos werden ja teilweise auch garnicht so gebaut, dass sie ewig halten.
Der Kunde soll ja auch mal wieder ein neues Auto kaufen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst wirklich, dass Dir ein Händler 30% auf die Liste gibt? Träum weiter Junge...
> 
> Runtergerockte Kiste, klar... und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...



Ich habe zwar erst 14 Neuwagen gekauft aber in der Regel bekomme ich zwischen 15 und 20% Nachlass. Beim Q7 waren es rund 18%. Übrigens passen deine Rechenkünste (30% ) sehr gut zu dem was du sonst so hier zum Besten gibst  .

Wie alt ist dein 2.(3., 4., ...)-Hand BMW? 8 Jahre, 10 Jahre, 12 Jahre? Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das Material durch längeren Gebrauch besser wird. Stichwort speckiges Lenkrad, etc... .

Ich hatte auch mal einen alten 7er (Alter beim Kauf 3,5 Jahre), eine Erfahrung die ich kein zweites Mal machen möchte.



Zeiss schrieb:


> @Bioschnitzel: Er ist halt ein Guter... Ob ein Jahreswagen oder sowas  wie "Premium Selection" von BMW (gibt bestimmt auch bei anderen  ebenfalls), ist völlig Banane. Sie stehen wie Neuwagen da. Aber das ist  ja in der heutigen Gesellschaft so, "hey, ich habe mir ein Neuwagen für  97.000€ rausgelassen" und dann die Umgebung "hey, voll cool" und jeder,  der halbwegs wirtschaftlich denkt, denkt sich sein Teil. Ich habe nichts  gegen Neuwagen, absolut nicht, aber deswegen so ein Aufriss machen...  manche brauchen es wohl.




Das sind typische Neid- und Missgunst Texte. Irgendwie peinlich. Wenn wir in den USA sind, freuen sich alle über unsere Autos, hier muss man sich fast schämen nicht "so schlau" zu sein und bei Rudis Reste Rampe einzukaufen. Traurig.

Übrigens mache ich keinen Aufriss wegen Neuwagen, ist das Selbstverständlichste. Peinlicher finde ich die "extra schlauen" Gebrauchtkäufer.


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon ab das gelbe Scheinwerfer doof aussehen (meine Meinung) ist das doch immer der erste Schritt beim Baumarkttuning.
> Und die Straßenzulassung verliert man beim modifizieren des Lichtes ja sicherlich auch.
> Ich würds lassen, hier fahren auch einige Polos mit den gelben Lampen rum und es sieht einfach nur affig aus.



Klar am Ende ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks. Was an gelben Gläsern (nicht Leuchtmittel) Baumarkttuning verstehe ich nicht so richtig. Gibt genug Fahrzeuge die das Serienmäßig haben. Die Betriebserlaubniss bleibt weiterhin bestehen, wieso auch nicht. Die gelbem Linsen bzw Gläser haben ja genau so ihre Prüfzeichen wie normale.


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens passen deine Rechenkünste (30% ) sehr gut zu dem was du sonst so hier zum Besten gibst  .



Die 30% sind üblich. Google mal danach...

Und was gebe ich denn hier zum Besten?



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das sind typische Neid- und Missgunst Texte.



Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool, ich wusste, dass es kommt...

Auf was soll ich neidisch sein? Auf einen Q7???


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die 30% sind üblich. Google mal danach...



Du unterstellst mir was von 30% obwohl ich dir ja die realen Zahlen genannt hatte (ca. 18%). Was soll ich da mit Google?



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und was gebe ich denn hier zum Besten?



Wenn du das selbst nicht bemerkst, dann kann ich dir da leider auch nicht mehr helfen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool, ich wusste, dass es kommt...



Das kann ich nur zurückgeben. Bei diesem Thema ist der Diskussionsverlauf immer gleich. Wenn dein "Argument" des geschickten Kaufens tatsächlich keinen Bezug zum Geld hätte, hättest du, wenn ein 7er in deiner Preisreichweite läge, einen gebrauchten Bentley oder was Anderes für 150.000 kaufen können. Aber mein persönlicher Eindruck geht da in eine andere Richtung. Aber wie ich schon zu Beginn sagte, das führt zu nichts.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich andauernd nen neues Auto haben muss, dann sollte man schon eher leasen oder *zuviel Kohle haben*.


Ich zitier mich mal selbst.
Aber 12-14 Neuwagen?
Wie lange fährst du die?


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selbst.
> Aber 12-14 Neuwagen?
> Wie lange fährst du die?



Zwischen 6 Monaten und (neuer Rekord) 3 Jahren.


----------



## Captn (23. November 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Und noch was,  warum verbaut VW im Golf VI H1 (Fernlicht)Birnen mit festem osram Sockel?
> 
> Hab mir ja die Philips bestellt und passen nicht, dafür bräuchte ich ein Adapter oder sowas in der Art :/



Aus dem selben Grund, weshalb die Standlicht Birnen meines E39 mit dem Sockel verklebt sind: Geld 
Die Birnen bekomme ich hintergeworfen. Den Sockel samt Birnen bekommt man für 15€ [emoji38].



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir für 5000€ nen Dacia neu kaufe, greife ich doch lieber zu nem Gebrauchten, und wenn der 100k km drauf hat, immernoch besser als sich so ein Koffer zu kaufen.
> Gerade Jahreswagen sind meistens kaum von Neuwagen zu unterscheiden (was soll da bitte "durchgerockt" sein?) und haben einen erheblichen Preisnachlass.



Das sehe ich genauso. Zumal man dann schon mal sagen kann, hey Motor und Getriebe haben schon mal 100k gehalten (ist ja heute auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich).

Bei mir kommt noch hinzu, dass mein Vater Lackierer ist. Von daher sind uns Blech und Lackschäden egal. Mechanikteile, die man auch einfach selbst tauschen kann genauso. Solange Motor und Getriebe ordentlich laufen und das Interieur nicht aussieht, wie das eines Taxis, geht das voll klar. Aber das ist halt auch eine Frage der Möglichkeiten, Fähigkeiten und des Willens jedes Einzelnen.


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du unterstellst mir was von 30% obwohl ich dir ja die realen Zahlen genannt hatte (ca. 18%). Was soll ich da mit Google?



Ich unterstelle Dir gar nichts. Die 30% sind *Preisverfall im ersten Jahr* und die sind belastbar.......

Aber wie ich schon sagte, bist ein Guter...


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zwischen 6 Monaten und (neuer Rekord) 3 Jahren.


Da bleibt mir nur eine Frage.
Warum machst du das so?
Da machst du doch Verlust ohne Ende.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle Dir gar nichts. Die 30% sind *Preisverfall im ersten Jahr* und die sind belastbar.......



Wen interessieren das? Der Preisverfall orientiert sich am LP, bezahlt wird dieser aber so gut wie nie. Ist eher für den geltwerten Vorteil bei Firmenwagenfahrern relevant.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber wie ich schon sagte, bist ein Guter...



Und du erfüllst jedes Klischee eines Talkshowdiskutanten. Kaum Inhalt, viel persönlicher Angriff. Langweilg. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Döner und das defekte Gebiss.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum machst du das so?
> Da machst du doch Verlust ohne Ende.



Weil ich Spaß daran habe. 
Und ich betrachte das Auto deutlich weniger als Mittel zum Zweck, denn als Hobby. Natürlich ohne den geringsten Anspruch an eine Vorbildfunktion.


----------



## Kusanar (23. November 2016)

Anscheind weil er Geld ohne Ende hat... Ist schön, aber sowas können hierzulande vielleicht 10% der Bevölkerung machen. Ich hatte bis jetzt 4 Autos und alle nur gebraucht (im Alter zwischen 3 und 7 Jahren) gekauft. Für mehr reicht die Kohle nicht und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige, dem es so geht.  Ein Neuwagen ist nun mal für viele NICHT selbstverständlich und ich bin deswegen auch nicht gleich ein "extra schlauer" Gebrauchtwagenkäufer.

Ich habe meine Gebrauchten übrigens alle in bar bezahlt. Keine Leasing-Kunststücke, Verbraucherkredite oder sonstige Schweinerein


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Anscheind weil er Geld ohne Ende hat... Ist schön, aber sowas können hierzulande vielleicht 10% der Bevölkerung machen. Ich hatte bis jetzt 4 Autos und alle nur gebraucht (im Alter zwischen 3 und 7 Jahren) gekauft. Für mehr reicht die Kohle nicht und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige, dem es so geht.  Ein Neuwagen ist nun mal für viele NICHT selbstverständlich und ich bin deswegen auch nicht gleich ein "extra schlauer" Gebrauchtwagenkäufer.



Bei dir ist es was anderes.
Es ist was anderes ob man sich das Fahrzeug aussucht was im Budget liegt oder ob man in die oberste Fahrzeugschublade greift aber dann als runtergerockter Gebrauchter, da die Kohle nicht für das reicht was man gerne hätte. Ersteres empfinde ich als vollkommen normal, letzteres als das Letzte.

Z.B. habe ich vor ein paar Wochen noch einen A1 für etwa 20.000 Euro für meine Süße bestellt. Klar hätte ich dafür auch 4 BMW 760er nehmen können. Aber da ich keine KFZ Werkstatt betreibe, habe ich was Neues gekauft und nicht versucht was darzustellen was wir nicht sind. Ist mir für meinen Geschmack zu peinlich. Aber selbstverständlich soll jeder so aggieren wie er oder sie es für richtig hällt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Weil ich Spaß daran habe.
> Und ich betrachte das Auto deutlich weniger als Mittel zum Zweck, denn als Hobby. Natürlich ohne den geringsten Anspruch an eine Vorbildfunktion.


Ok, wenn du das Geld hast, bitte.


----------



## aloha84 (23. November 2016)

@ITpassion
Kann ja jeder halten wie er will.
Mein Auto war beim Kauf 2 Jahre alt und hatte 40tkm runter. War ein Werkswagen und top gepflegt ohne Mängel, und kostete 18.900€ statt ca. 36.000€.
Für die gesparten 17.000€ kann ich theoretisch meiner Frau ein weiteres Auto kaufen.
Und wenn deine Autos nach 1-2 Jahren bereits "runter-gerockt" sind solltest du etwa die Marke wechseln, oder über eine bessere Behandlung deines Autos nachdenken.


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei dir ist es was anderes.
> Es ist was anderes ob man sich das Fahrzeug aussucht was im Budget liegt oder ob man in die oberste Fahrzeugschublade greift aber dann als runtergerockter Gebrauchter, da die Kohle nicht für das reicht was man gerne hätte. Ersteres empfinde ich als vollkommen normal, letzteres als das Letzte.
> 
> Z.B. habe ich vor ein paar Wochen noch einen A1 für etwa 20.000 Euro für meine Süße bestellt. Klar hätte ich dafür auch 4 BMW 760er nehmen können. Aber da ich keine KFZ Werkstatt betreibe, habe ich was Neues gekauft und nicht versucht was darzustellen was wir nicht sind. Ist mir für meinen Geschmack zu peinlich. Aber selbstverständlich soll jeder so aggieren wie er oder sie es für richtig hällt.



Achgottchen... jetzt wird es lächerlich und einfach nur dämlich. Hast Du meinen 7er gesehen oder hast Du meinen 8er gesehen um Dir einen Urteil bilden zu können, ob sie runtergerockt sind oder nicht? Etwas sein, was man nicht will, klar, Du kennst mich persönlich um das urteilen zu können. Bei beiden Autos wollte ich genau diese und keine Angeren, aber klar, die Kohle war das Problem, sonst hätte man sie ja neugekauft.... Danke für's Gespräch, jegliche weitere Diskussion ist sinnlos.

@aloha84: Einerseits guter Preis, aber andererseits knapp 50% nach zwei Jahren ist böse...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @ITpassion
> Kann ja jeder halten wie er will.
> Mein Auto war beim Kauf 2 Jahre alt und hatte 40tkm runter. War ein Werkswagen und top gepflegt ohne Mängel, und kostete 18.900€ statt ca. 36.000€.
> Für die gesparten 17.000€ kann ich theoretisch meiner Frau ein weiteres Auto kaufen.
> Und wenn deine Autos nach 1-2 Jahren bereits "runter-gerockt" sind solltest du etwa die Marke wechseln, oder über eine bessere Behandlung deines Autos nachdenken.



Kann man so machen. 
Mich würde nur interessieren ob die 36.000 BLP sind oder der real zu zahende Preis für so ein Fahrzeug in Neu. Würde ggfs. den Preisvorteil relativiern.
Meine Autos sind weder nach einer Woche noch nach 3 Jahren runtergerockt. Habe meine sehr "eigenwillige" Art meine Autos zu pflegen. Mein Cabrio sieht nach rund 3 Jahren noch besser aus, als das Cabrio meiner Freundin nach einem Jahr  .
Trotzdem suche ich mir mein Autos gerne selbst aus, hole es im Werk ab und habe zumindest den Eindruck das es noch vollkommen ungequält ist.


----------



## aloha84 (23. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Achgottchen... jetzt wird es lächerlich und einfach nur dämlich. Hast Du meinen 7er gesehen oder hast Du meinen 8er gesehen um Dir einen Urteil bilden zu können, ob sie runtergerockt sind oder nicht? Etwas sein, was man nicht will, klar, Du kennst mich persönlich um das urteilen zu können. Bei beiden Autos wollte ich genau diese und keine Angeren, aber klar, die Kohle war das Problem, sonst hätte man sie ja neugekauft.... Danke für's Gespräch, jegliche weitere Diskussion ist sinnlos.
> 
> @aloha84: Einerseits guter Preis, *aber andererseits knapp 50% nach zwei Jahren ist böse...  *



Bin für den Preis extra in das Nirvana von Brandenburg gefahren, da war er knapp 3500€ günstiger als bei anderen Händlern. Das würde dann aber immer noch knapp 40% entsprechen, hätte ich ihn neu gekauft könnte ich jetzt nicht mehr ruhig schlafen. 
Der Händler war übrigens ganz interessant, die bekommen die Werkswagen quasi in Masse......und verkaufen sie auch so --> in der Zeit wo man eine Probefahrt macht, verkaufen die mal eben 4 Autos. Das ist für die Region schon fast wahnwitzig.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> .
> Meine Autos sind weder nach einer Woche noch nach 3 Jahren runtergerockt. Habe meine sehr "eigenwillige" Art meine Autos zu pflegen.



Ändert erstmal nichts daran, dass mit der ersten Zündung schon der Wert runter geht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ändert erstmal nichts daran, dass mit der ersten Zündung schon der Wert runter geht.



Wenn du diesen Gedanken immer im Kopf hast, dann machen neue Produkte generell keinen Spaß. Schau doch mal wieviel Wert eine Hose, ein Sofa, ein Fernseher, ein Computer, etc.. verliert.


----------



## aloha84 (23. November 2016)

Da sind die absoluten Zahlen aber andere.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

Wenn man alle 6 Monate nen neues Auto will, dann wird das doch aktuell sehr schwierig? Ich mein, manche müssen 9 Monate auf ihr bestelltes Fahrzeug warten


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2016)

Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht. Soll doch jeder kaufen was er will, Neuwagen sind nicht immer gut (sehe ich täglich) und gebrauchte sind nicht immer durchgerockt. Von daher soll sich jeder das kaufen was er will. Bei bevor ich mir einen aktuellen 5er holen würde, täte ich lieber einen e39 kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach das deutlich bessere Auto. Genau so würde ich lieber einen J10 als einen J11 kaufen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

So siehts aus :b

Sag mal willst du deine Blinkerabdeckung noch lackieren oder bleibt die so?


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> So siehts aus :b
> 
> Sag mal willst du deine Blinkerabdeckung noch lackieren oder bleibt die so?



Vielleicht in einem zarten Rosa?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

Meinst so? 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/c8/5e/8e/c85e8eabcedc576560c21bd8012e71ff.jpg


Passt super zum Subaru Logo  (das war doch Rosa beim STI oder? )


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2016)

Etwas gewagt, steht dem Auto aber garnicht mal so schlecht. Ander Tanke fällt man da auf jeden Fall auf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da sind die absoluten Zahlen aber andere.



Dann muss diese aber auch wieder in einem entsprechenden Kontext betrachten. Einkommen zu Ausgaben.
Ich habe mir ein Limit gesetzt was mir ein Auto wert ist. Bekomme ich nicht was ich will, wird es halt was anderes.


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> So siehts aus :b
> 
> Sag mal willst du deine Blinkerabdeckung noch lackieren oder bleibt die so?




Wie hat der liebe Andreas mal gesagt? 
"Halt Stopp! Hier bleibt alles so wie es ist".

Kumpel von mir hat das bei sich knut Wagen Farbe (blauer Subi) und da gefällt es mir überhaupt nicht. Setzt meiner Meinung nach schöne Akzente da der Heckspoiler bei mir auch schwarz lackiert ist. Ich mag einfach dieses Wagen Farbe in Kombination mit schwarz Farbschema. Hatte ich bei meinem Nissan Sunny, bei meinem roten 100NX und nun halt hier.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. November 2016)

Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2016)

So nebenbei, bis zu 30% kann ich bei meiner Marke sogar auf Neuwagen bekommen, dafür kostet ein 4 Jahre alter dann kaum noch 33%.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So nebenbei, bis zu 30% kann ich bei meiner Marke sogar auf Neuwagen bekommen, dafür kostet ein 4 Jahre alter dann kaum noch 33%.



Wenn du bei "deiner" Marke 30% bekommst und du der Meinung bist, dass ein neues Auto in den ersten 12 Monaten 30% des Werts verliert. Dann schieb deinen alten 7er in die Presse und kauf dir jedes Jahr einen Brandneuen um ihn dann vollkommen kostenneutral nach 12 Monaten zu verkaufen. 
Als positive Nebeneffekte hast du mehr aktive und passive Sicherheit, einen geringeren Verbrauch, günstigere Versicherungseinstufungen und *keine Wartungskoten*.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2016)

Uno Moment, ich habe nicht behauptet das ich BMW fahre, zweitens kaufe ich Autos bei Bedarf, nicht weil die Zeit rum ist.
Und nein, ich bekomme 12 Monate später nicht mehr 70%, ist ja wohl klar.
Das sollte nur zeigen, dass es 30% schon mal als Rabatt kommen.

Und der Jahreswagen lohnt aber halt schon nicht mehr, wenn die Differenz unter 7-8% liegt, da ich 5J Garantie bekomme, Inspektion, ... 

Trotzdem bleibt natürlich eine Differenz.


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Uno Moment, ich habe nicht behauptet das ich BMW fahre, zweitens kaufe ich Autos bei Bedarf, nicht weil die Zeit rum ist.
> Und nein, ich bekomme 12 Monate später nicht mehr 70%, ist ja wohl klar.
> Das sollte nur zeigen, dass es 30% schon mal als Rabatt kommen.
> 
> ...



Hast du nicht vor ein paar Beiträgen (in Fettschrift) darauf gepocht das ein Neuwagen 30% im ersten Jahr verliert?
Welcher Hersteller gibt denn 30% Nachlass auf (echte) Neuwagen, also keine Lagerwagen, Vorführer oder sonstwas?

Ich kam selbst mit meinen 15% schonmal ganz gut hin. Bei meinem TT Roadster hatte ich 15% Nachlass bekommen, das waren dann 42.500,- (anstatt 50.340,-), ich fuhr ihn von 2010 bis 2012 und verkaufte ihn für 35.000,-. War von den Kosten ganz OK.


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.



Wenn ich cool wäre würde ich sie ohne Farbe fahren, an der Tanke kommen die Carbonblades bestimmt voll geil an. Jetzt denkt jeder es wäre Plastik.  

Vielleicht besorge ich mir mal einen zweiten Satz und lass sie in Wagen Farbe lackieren. Kann in meinem Grün gut aussehen, auch wenn es das in Blau nicht tut. Das weiß man nie.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2016)

Nein, da verwechselst du mich gerade mit nem anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer, der Wertverlust mag in vielen Fällen so stimmen, bei Hyundai aber ist es etwas mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2016)

Echter Neuwagen. Also entweder ist der Wagen neu oder er ist es nicht 😂


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2016)

Ich würde auch niemals auf die Idee kommen, mir einen Neuwagen zu kaufen, außer er ist außergewöhnlich günstig.
Dafür ist mir mein Geld einfach zu schade. Und Nachteile hat der Gebrauchtwagenkauf mMn keine, zumindest nicht bei den Fahrzeugen die ich kaufe.
Mein E92 war auch quasi neuwertig von innen wie von außen und technisch im perfekten Zustand.
Bei dem hab ich den Vorteil, dass ich das Auto 3-4Jahre fahren kann und nach momentaner Marktsituation der Wertverlust marginal ist anstatt beim Neuwagen 40t€ in der selben Zeit zu verlieren.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bei dir ist es was anderes.
> Es ist was anderes ob man sich das Fahrzeug aussucht was im Budget liegt  oder ob man in die oberste Fahrzeugschublade greift aber dann als  runtergerockter Gebrauchter, da die Kohle nicht für das reicht was man  gerne hätte. Ersteres empfinde ich als vollkommen normal, letzteres als  das Letzte.



Da sieht man mal, dass du null Ahung vom Gebrauchtwagenmarkt hast 
Nur weil deine Neuwagen nach deiner Haltedauer quasi schrottreif sind, solltest du das nicht auf alle Gebrauchtwagen(verkäufer) beziehen.
Es soll auch Personen geben, wo die Autos nach deren Haltedauer vom Zustand immer noch neuwertig sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2016)

Seeefe, Tageszulassung auf Autohaus ohne einen km?
Zählt beim Käufer nicht als Neuwagen, obwohl er es quasi ist.


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gibt genug Fahrzeuge die das Serienmäßig haben.


In den Benlux-Staaten und Frankreich ja, nicht aber hierzulande.



Riverna schrieb:


> Die Betriebserlaubniss bleibt weiterhin bestehen, wieso auch nicht. Die gelbem Linsen bzw Gläser haben ja genau so ihre Prüfzeichen wie normale.


Dein Irrglaube. Nur weil auf einem Teil ein E-Prüfzeichen ist, ist das nicht automatisch ein Freifahrtschein. Bein uns gilt nach vorne gerichtet nur "weißes" Licht und für die Nebelscheinwerfer "hellgelb". Damit sind aber keine vollständig "gelb" durchgefärbten Gläser gemeint, schon gar nicht bei Fernscheinwerfern.

Somit gilt auch hier, dass national durch den Anbau nicht genehmigter lichttechnischer Einrichtungen, die Betriebserlaubnis umgehend erlischt. Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, dass du null Ahung vom Gebrauchtwagenmarkt hast
> Nur weil deine Neuwagen nach deiner Haltedauer quasi schrottreif sind, solltest du das nicht auf alle Gebrauchtwagen(verkäufer) beziehen.
> Es soll auch Personen geben, wo die Autos nach deren Haltedauer vom Zustand immer noch neuwertig sind.



Da spricht doch nur Neid und Missgunst aus Dir raus...


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nur weil deine Neuwagen nach deiner Haltedauer quasi schrottreif sind, solltest du das nicht auf alle Gebrauchtwagen(verkäufer) beziehen.
> Es soll auch Personen geben, wo die Autos nach deren Haltedauer vom Zustand immer noch neuwertig sind.



Meine Autos sehen nach meiner Nutzung noch so gut aus wie es das Alter der Autos ermöglicht. Aber mit Neuwagenfeeling hat das dann nichts mehr zu tun.
Obwohl ich im Auto nichts esse, trinke oder rauche. Immer darauf achte das ich die Türtafeln nicht mit den Schuhen berühre, regelmässig meine Autos wasche, selbstverständlich alle Services pünktlich machen lasse. Aber es ist halt unvermeidbar das Gegenstände altern wenn man sie über viele hundert oder tausend Stunden berührt. Wie z.B. beim Lenkrad, den Pedalen, dem Schaltknauf, etc... .

Ich würde gerne mal den Wagen sehen der tatsächlich nach 3 Jahren noch "neuwertig" ist. Ich kenne das nur als Gerücht aus Internetdiskussionen. Im wahren Leben habe ich das selbst bei großen Mercedes-, BMW- oder Audistützpunkten nicht finden können. Selbst die "Neuen" im Showroom sehen mieser aus als mein Auto bei der Rückgabe. Da der geneigte Pöbel es mit fremden Eigentum nicht so eng sieht, sind die Türtafeln und Einstiegsleisten meisten schon nach wenigen Tagen im Showroom komplett versaut (Striehmen und Spuren).

Übrigens möchte ich gerne mal das Zitat von mir sehen, in dem ich behauptet hätte das meine Fahrzeuge nach der Nutzung durch mich schrottreif wären. Ich würde eher sagen, wer meine alten Kisten kauft bekommt vermutlich eins der am besten erhaltenen Fahrzeuge in Relation zum Alter und der Laufleistung.

OK, ich mag keine alten Kisten 5 jahre+. Aber das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Da spricht doch nur Neid und Missgunst aus Dir raus...



Ich tippe darauf das aus dir gekränkte Eitelkeit spricht. Immer was  vom dicken 7er erzählen und dann reden wir von einem mit Modelstart 2001  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Riverna (23. November 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dein Irrglaube. Nur weil auf einem Teil ein E-Prüfzeichen ist, ist das nicht automatisch ein Freifahrtschein. Bein uns gilt nach vorne gerichtet nur "weißes" Licht und für die Nebelscheinwerfer "hellgelb". Damit sind aber keine vollständig "gelb" durchgefärbten Gläser gemeint, schon gar nicht bei Fernscheinwerfern.
> 
> Somit gilt auch hier, dass national durch den Anbau nicht genehmigter lichttechnischer Einrichtungen, die Betriebserlaubnis umgehend erlischt. Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden.



Das stimmt nicht, die NSW kann man ganz normal mit E-Prüfzeichen 01 (Deutschland) beim örtlichen Subaru Händler kaufen. Die Fernlichter gibt es in der Tat nur im Ausland. Kenne aber einige die eben genau diese Kombination fahren und teilweise sogar eingetragen haben (andere fahren so). Für meinen 100NX habe ich auch noch einen Satz Gelbe NSW die mir damals Nissan selber verkauft hat. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen das sie fast weiß leuchten (sowohl die Nissan als auch die Subaru NSW) und einfach nur Gelb aussehen. Dieses gern genannte "Pissgelb" wie es damals z.B. bei Peugeot und Renault gab, kann man damit überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Mir persönlich ist auch keine Verordnung bekannt, die dir die Glaswahl vorschreibt sofern das Licht weiterhin weiß/leicht gelb leuchtet. Hab das ganze auch mit meinem Tüver durchgesprochen, er sieht darin keinerlei Probleme. Lediglich vom gelben Fernlicht, war er nicht begeistert. Aber auch hier kommt es laut seiner Aussage auf die Lichtfarbe an. 

Wenn das jedoch nicht stimmt lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren, dann wäre das Thema nämlich erledigt. Ich lasse ja nicht für zig tausend Euro die Karre mit Eintragungen "vergolden" um dann wegen Lichtern ans Bein gepinkelt zu bekommen.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Seeefe, Tageszulassung auf Autohaus ohne einen km?
> Zählt beim Käufer nicht als Neuwagen, obwohl er es quasi ist.



Klar ist eine TZ 2.Hand und die Garantie hat schon begonnen, aber der Wagen ist ja deswegen nicht "nicht" Neu. Die Qualität ist ja die selbe, wie bei einem "Neuwagen". Als Objekt sind beide "neu".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Da spricht doch nur Neid und Missgunst aus Dir raus...



Ja, genau 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Übrigens möchte ich gerne mal das Zitat von mir sehen, in dem ich  behauptet hätte das meine Fahrzeuge nach der Nutzung durch mich  schrottreif wären. Ich würde eher sagen, wer meine alten Kisten kauft  bekommt vermutlich eins der am besten erhaltenen Fahrzeuge in Relation  zum Alter und der Laufleistung.



Indirekt hier:



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es ist was anderes ob man sich das Fahrzeug aussucht was im Budget liegt  oder ob man in die oberste Fahrzeugschublade greift aber dann als  runtergerockter Gebrauchter, da die Kohle nicht für das reicht was man  gerne hätte. Ersteres empfinde ich als vollkommen normal, letzteres als  das Letzte.



Da du ja keine Gebrauchtwagen kennst (wenn man nur Neuwagen kauft) und die Aussage wohl auf alle Gebrauchtwagen bezogen ist, gehen ich mal davon aus.


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> selbstverständlich alle Services pünktlich machen lasse. .



Naja, mach ich auch, da ich einen Wartungsvertrag habe. Aber eigentlich ist das kompletter Schwachsinn.     





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhmRUXKMgj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich tippe darauf das aus dir gekränkte Eitelkeit spricht.



Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool. Aber stimmt, aus dieser Perspektive habe ich es nicht gesehen....


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Immer was  vom dicken 7er erzählen und dann reden wir von einem mit Modelstart 2001   .



Und weiter? Meiner ist 09/2006, also 10 Jahre und aus der ersten Hand. Und weiter? Ich wollte genau dieses Auto, hab ca 9 Monate gesucht, bis ich ihn gefunden habe. Also sei zufrieden mit deinem Q7 und geh mir nicht auf den Sack.

Stell dir vor, mein 8er ist von 1991..... die Kiste ist ja nur für'n Arsch und gehört verschrottet. Bei dem Bullshit, was du von dir gibst, fällt mir nichts ein.. Der Herr hat ja wohl Ansprüche, dass es kracht. "Im wahren Leben habe ich das selbst bei großen Mercedes-, BMW- oder Audistützpunkten nicht finden können.", das ist sowas von lächerlich... oder traurig, ich weiß es nicht.

Neidisch, ja, manchmal, aber ganz sicher nicht auf einen 90k€ Q7 Koffer... wo möglich ist die Karre auch noch finanziert, würde mich nicht wundern, im Gegenteil.

Mein Versicherungsfritze hat unter anderem einen BMW 507 in der Garage stehen und einen 3.0 CS, da bin ich neidisch... Aber halt, du magst ja keine alten Autos, also sind sie wertlos.


----------



## Captn (23. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal den Wagen sehen der tatsächlich nach 3 Jahren noch "neuwertig" ist. Ich kenne das nur als Gerücht aus Internetdiskussionen. Im wahren Leben habe ich das selbst bei großen Mercedes-, BMW- oder Audistützpunkten nicht finden können. Selbst die "Neuen" im Showroom sehen mieser aus als mein Auto bei der Rückgabe. Da der geneigte Pöbel es mit fremden Eigentum nicht so eng sieht, sind die Türtafeln und Einstiegsleisten meisten schon nach wenigen Tagen im Showroom komplett versaut.



Das ist die Rückbank meines 14 Jahre alten E39 nach 7 Vorbesitzern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man dafür sorgt, dass man selbst und alle Mitfahrenden nicht wilde Sau spielen oder sich in die Karre werfen, dann bleibt das auch ordentlich .
Gebrauchsspuren hat man immer, aber man kann auch sorgsam mit seinem Besitz umgehen .


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2016)

Er drückt die ganze Zeit aus dass gebrauchte alle runtergerockt aussehen. Warum denkst du ist das so? Würde er selbst es anders handhaben, würde er nicht so reden. Echt schade um die Autos die er (sollte ich richtig liegen) so verschandelt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Wenn man dafür sorgt, dass man selbst und alle Mitfahrenden nicht wilde Sau spielen oder sich in die Karre werfen, dann bleibt das auch ordentlich .



Wenn sich einer "quer" ins Auto setzt, kriege ich eine Vollmeise. Gemeint ist, wenn man so auf dem Sitz sitzt, dass die Füße draussen sind und man sich seitlich an die Rückenlehne lehnen kann...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Er drückt die ganze Zeit aus dass gebrauchte  alle runtergerockt aussehen. Warum denkst du ist das so? Würde er selbst  es anders handhaben, würde er nicht so reden. Echt schade um die Autos  die er (sollte ich richtig liegen) so verschandelt.



Ich glaube eher, dass er unter Wahrnehmungsstörungen leidet...  alternativ redet er es sich selbst ein um sein "Autoverbrauch" zu  rechtfertigen...


----------



## Captn (23. November 2016)

Das Zuschmeißen der Türen kann ich genauso wenig sehen. Bei meiner Heckklappe das selbe Spiel. Wie oft ich einem meiner Freunde erklären musste, dass die geteilte Heckklappe nur runtergedrückt werden muss und nicht fallen gelassen wird. Da könnte ich immer ausrasten .
Aber so war mein Vater schon und ich reagiere da genauso, wenn auch ruhiger. 
Ein Auto ist zwar ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, aber auch einer, von dem man länger was haben will. Vorallem, wenn man ein KFZ fährt, das einem gefällt.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

Jupp, sehe ich genau so.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass er unter Wahrnehmungsstörungen leidet...  alternativ redet er es sich selbst ein um sein "Autoverbrauch" zu  rechtfertigen...



Wie gesagt, leider habe ich noch nie einen neuwertigen Gebrauchten gesehen, daher ist das nicht meine Welt.
Wieso man den "Autoverbrauch" rechtfertigen sollte, erschliesst sich mir noch weniger. Macht doch Spaß von Zeit zu Zeit sich mal was Neues zu holen. Ich habe eher den Eindruck das mit irgendwelchen Begrifflichkeiten eher die älteren Kisten schön geschrieben werden. 

Egal, ist so oder so  eine fruchtlose Diskussion. OK, mal abgesehen davon zu sehen wie schnell es persönlich wird nur weil man nicht einer Meinung ist.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2016)

Es gibt genug neuwertige Gebrauchte.
Wenn man natürlich nach Makeln sucht, findet  man auch welche.
Wenn du danach gehst, dann kannst du dir andauernd nen neues Auto kaufen.


----------



## Riverna (24. November 2016)

Ich kann das schon verstehen, wer sucht bei der Partnerwahl nicht eine möglichst jungfräuliche aus? Will doch niemand das durchgerockte Zeug von anderen haben...


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich nach Makeln sucht, findet  man auch welche.
> Wenn du danach gehst, *dann kannst du dir andauernd nen neues Auto kaufen.*



OK, überedet, so mach ich es  .


----------



## blautemple (24. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (24. November 2016)

Sieh doch einfach ein, dass viele einfach nicht gewillt sind, einen Neuwagen zu kaufen. 
Klar kann man das machen. Allein der Up! kostet neu mindestens ca. 10k. 
Man bekommt da also ein Auto, in dem jemand wie ich 
A: nicht sitzen kann
B: nichts transportieren kann
C: eingeschränkt Urlaub betreiben kann

Stark... und das für 10k 

Das kann man mit jedem beliebigen Auto machen. Nur bekomme ich für 10k wesentlich bessere Fahrzeuge, selbst wenn man eher nach Verbrauch geht. 

Wenn du also willst, dass man deine Meinung akzeptiert, ohne, dass man dich für abgehoben hält, solltest du zumindest versuchen das ganze besser zu verpacken und nicht zu behaupten, dass jeder Gebrauchtwagen wie der von Alis Hof um die Ecke aussieht.


----------



## XE85 (24. November 2016)

So, jetzt reicht es. Ich werde jetzt OT Beiträge ausblenden und der nächste der mit persönlichen Angriffen oder anderem OT kommt, bekommt direkt eine Karte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2016)

Ich hab mir auch nen neuen bestellt, weil er mich genauso viel kostet wie ein Jahreswagen. Warum sollte ich dann also einen gebrauchten nehmen?
Der einzige Vorteil ist, das ich die Kiste sofort habe und nicht warten muss. Da ich aber nicht zwingend sofort nen neuen auf dem Hof stehen haben muss, kauf ich lieber neu.
Wer natürlich zum nächstbesten Autohaus hinrennt und brav nach Liste kauft, der zahlt ohne Ende.

Ansich könnte ich auch jedes Jahr nen neuen kaufen und dann nach 1 Jahr den wieder für den Kaufpreis reinsetzen. Auf die Dauer wär mir das aber zu viel Stress.


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ansich könnte ich auch jedes Jahr nen neuen kaufen und dann nach 1 Jahr den wieder für den Kaufpreis reinsetzen. Auf die Dauer wär mir das aber zu viel Stress.



Wer so handelt, macht mir immer den Eindruck, als ob er wenig Vertrauen in die Langzeitqualität seiner Automarke hat...

Übrigens, hatten wir es nicht mal letztens von Türpanelen, und dass die nicht mit den Füßen zu berühren oder zu bedienen sind? Also meine sehen zur Zeit so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2016)

So sah bei mir der Einstieg noch nie aus.


----------



## keinnick (24. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch nen neuen bestellt, weil er mich genauso viel kostet wie ein Jahreswagen. Warum sollte ich dann also einen gebrauchten nehmen?
> Der einzige Vorteil ist, das ich die Kiste sofort habe und nicht warten muss. Da ich aber nicht zwingend sofort nen neuen auf dem Hof stehen haben muss, kauf ich lieber neu.
> Wer natürlich zum nächstbesten Autohaus hinrennt und brav nach Liste kauft, der zahlt ohne Ende.
> 
> Ansich könnte ich auch jedes Jahr nen neuen kaufen und dann nach 1 Jahr den wieder für den Kaufpreis reinsetzen. Auf die Dauer wär mir das aber zu viel Stress.



Haben die Autos, die Du so fährst keinen Wertverlust? Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Du bei nem Jahreswagen nichts sparen würdest. Neues Auto oder nicht steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass ein Jahreswagen dasselbe wie ein vergleichbarer Neuwagen kostet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Wenn du für Sonderrabatt berechtigt bist, evtl. schon.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wer so handelt, macht mir immer den Eindruck, als ob er wenig Vertrauen in die Langzeitqualität seiner Automarke hat...
> 
> Übrigens, hatten wir es nicht mal letztens von Türpanelen, und dass die nicht mit den Füßen zu berühren oder zu bedienen sind? Also meine sehen zur Zeit so aus...
> 
> ...


Wow, selbst bei meinem 18 Jahre alten Audi sahen die nicht so aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Übrigens, hatten wir es nicht mal letztens von Türpanelen, und dass die nicht mit den Füßen zu berühren oder zu bedienen sind? Also meine sehen zur Zeit so aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wenn man sich in so einem Auto nicht wohl fühlt ... .


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Haben die Autos, die Du so fährst keinen Wertverlust? Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Du bei nem Jahreswagen nichts sparen würdest. Neues Auto oder nicht steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass ein Jahreswagen dasselbe wie ein vergleichbarer Neuwagen kostet.


Die S3 Jahreswagen kosten 40000-42000€ bei Mobile. Das kostet ein neuer auch. Bei anderen Autos mag das anders aussehen.



Seabound schrieb:


> Übrigens, hatten wir es nicht mal letztens von Türpanelen, und dass die  nicht mit den Füßen zu berühren oder zu bedienen sind? Also meine sehen  zur Zeit so aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aus wie ein typischer 10 Jahre alter Bagger.


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die S3 Jahreswagen kosten 40000-42000€ bei Mobile. Das kostet ein neuer auch. Bei anderen Autos mag das anders aussehen.



Tut es auch. Sonst würde es den Jahreswagen ja ad absurdum führen.


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Na wenn man sich in so einem Auto nicht wohl fühlt ... .





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein typischer 10 Jahre alter Bagger.



Wenn man mit Autos im Überfluss aufwächst, geht irgendwann der ideelle Wert verloren. Wir verkaufen seit mehr als 60 Jahren  Fahrzeuge. Aber keiner in meiner Familie legt irgendwie Wert auf Autos.  Gebrauchswerkzeuge die funktionieren müssen, mehr nicht. 

Wer aber seine Lebenszeit an der SB-Waschbox oder/und seine Kohle in der Waschstraße verschwenden will, um sein Auto, bzw. sein schwaches Ego aufzupolieren, kann das gern tun. Muss ich nicht verstehen, aber zu verurteilen ist es auch nicht. Jeder wie er will. Für mich ist das echt ok.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Zumal das nur eitwas Dreck ist, kann man reinigen.
Wirklich kaputt ist der Wagen ja nun nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

Sieht nur wie Schwein aus...

Wie kriegt man die Streifen so an der Türverkleidung hin???


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Staubige Untergründe? Den Rest macht die Schuhsole.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Staubige Untergründe? Den Rest macht die Schuhsole.


Also ich trete beim Einsteigen nicht gegen meine Tür.  Ich habe meine Gliedmaßen unter Kontrolle.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2016)

Nur weil etwas ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, heisst das ja nicht, dass man nicht drauf acht geben muss.
Für mich ist Werkzeug auch nur nen Gebrauchsgegenstand, aber deswegen muss ich es ja nicht schlecht behandeln


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sieht nur wie Schwein aus...
> 
> Wie kriegt man die Streifen so an der Türverkleidung hin???



Gummistiefel mit Schlamm dran. Ich fahre oft damit.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Gummistiefel mit Schlamm dran. Ich fahre oft damit.


Warum machst du sowas? 
Ich war früher auch viel im Wald Holz machen, da kamen die dreckigen Schuhe einfach in ne Tüte in den Kofferraum.


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2016)

Wir fahren mehrmals die Woche zum Angeln an den Rhein. Zum Angelplatz schlappen wir dann ca. 10 Minuten durch Wald und Wissen. Deswegen die Gummistiefel. Wieder im Auto bin ich zumeist zu müde und faul um die Dinger wieder auszuziehen. Ich sagte doch, dass mir Dreck im Auto egal ist. 

Aber ich muss zugeben, da wir auch nen Hund gekauft haben, dass ich über die Anschaffung von nen geländegängigen Auto nachdenke. Der Mégane ist da mittlerweile doch recht limitiert für meine Bedürfnisse. Und so nem 4x4 steht der Schlamm dann doch richtig gut.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

So eine G-Klasse wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Aber nur als G300D


----------



## Seabound (24. November 2016)

Ich denke eher an nen Suzuki Jimny oder nen Dacia Duster. Wobei der Duster optimal wäre, da aufgrund diverser Rabatte extremst günstig. Und somit zum Runterrocken absolut optimal. Billig kaufen, aufbrauchen und verschrotten. So sollte das sein. 

Den Jimny find ich halt ganz putzig. Mein Vater hatte früher einige kleine Suzukis 4x4 für die Jagd und das Revier. Die Dinger waren immer top!


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber nur als G300D



Glaub ein 280GE wäre eher was, richtig schön die "erste" G-Klasse.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber nur als G300D


So ne lahme Kiste?  Na viel Spaß damit. Ich nehme da lieber nen G500 4x4². Leider wollten die mich mit unserem Vorführer nicht ins Gelände lassen. Auf der Straße macht es nicht wirklich Spaß, außer das man quasi überall rüberfahren kann.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> ...
> Wer aber seine Lebenszeit an der SB-Waschbox oder/und seine Kohle in der Waschstraße verschwenden will, um sein Auto, bzw. sein schwaches Ego aufzupolieren, kann das gern tun. Muss ich nicht verstehen, aber zu verurteilen ist es auch nicht. Jeder wie er will. Für mich ist das echt ok.


Ich stehe bestimmt nicht im Verdacht, Lebenszeit für die Autopflege zu verschwenden. Ich fahre 3-4 mal im Jahr an die Box und jedes Mal, wenn das Auto die Werkstatt sieht (Räderwechsel, Inspektion) machen die eine Gratiswäsche in der hauseigenen Waschanlage.
Aber keines meiner bisherigen Autos sah jemals so verkeimt aus.

Da muss man ja die Schuhe putzen, wenn man aus dem Auto aussteigt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Die erste Serie gab es, afaik nicht mit dem 280, der Motor der mir dazu einfällt kam ja erst Anfang der 90er.
Einer der ersten G müsste noch als 200 ohne E laufen, 102 PS mit Vergaser.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2016)

Es ist der 230G, nicht 200.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2016)

Müsste ich die Classic raussuchen, könntest aber recht haben, damals war das glaub noch kein M102.


----------



## Cleriker (24. November 2016)

Meine Autos sehen inzwischen auch oft so ähnlich aus. In den letzten Wochen war Laternenfest im Kindergarten unserer kleinen und da hat meine Frau kurzfristig den Fahrdienst übernommen und ist mit vier Kindern samt Matschklamotten und Stiefeln etliche Male hin und her. Am nächsten Tag hab ich die Kiste just etwas gereinigt um dann abends die jüngste von einer Wanderung abzuholen. Da hab ich auch nicht an andere Kleidung gedacht, nur damit sie ins Auto darf. Da sah mein Fahrersitz von hinten aus wie Waldboden und die Bedienelemente für Sitzheizung und Sound, sowie die Lüftung in der Mittelkonsole waren voll mit Schlamm. Dagegen sah die Türverkleidung auf dem Foto noch harmlos aus. Inzwischen hab ich mich an sowas gewöhnt. Anfangs bin ich innerlich jedes mal Amok gelaufen, aber spätestens nach dem ersten vollgepissten Sitz (Kindersitze sind durchlässig), oder als die kleinste auf dem weg in die Kinderklinik ins Auto gebrochen hat, lernt man umdenken. Jeden Erwachsenen hätte ich während der Fahrt rausgeworfen, aber so ein Kind weiß das überhaupt nicht zu deuten. Seitdem ist mir das Aussehen meiner Autos auch nicht mehr wichtig.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Es gibt auch wichtigeres. Klar, nen Klassiker magst nicht so einsetzen, darum fahr ich meinen Benz nicht im Alltag.


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Meine Autos sehen inzwischen auch oft so ähnlich aus. In den letzten Wochen war Laternenfest im Kindergarten unserer kleinen und da hat meine Frau kurzfristig den Fahrdienst übernommen und ist mit vier Kindern samt Matschklamotten und Stiefeln etliche Male hin und her. Am nächsten Tag hab ich die Kiste just etwas gereinigt um dann abends die jüngste von einer Wanderung abzuholen. Da hab ich auch nicht an andere Kleidung gedacht, nur damit sie ins Auto darf. Da sah mein Fahrersitz von hinten aus wie Waldboden und die Bedienelemente für Sitzheizung und Sound, sowie die Lüftung in der Mittelkonsole waren voll mit Schlamm. Dagegen sah die Türverkleidung auf dem Foto noch harmlos aus. Inzwischen hab ich mich an sowas gewöhnt. Anfangs bin ich innerlich jedes mal Amok gelaufen, aber spätestens nach dem ersten vollgepissten Sitz (Kindersitze sind durchlässig), oder als die kleinste auf dem weg in die Kinderklinik ins Auto gebrochen hat, lernt man umdenken. Jeden Erwachsenen hätte ich während der Fahrt rausgeworfen, aber so ein Kind weiß das überhaupt nicht zu deuten. Seitdem ist mir das Aussehen meiner Autos auch nicht mehr wichtig.



 Sehr vernünftig. Sehe ich mittlerweile auch so. Spätestens nach der 3. Laugenbreze, die mein Kleiner hinten auf der Rückbank "zerbröselt" hat, hab ich einfach abgeschalten und mir gedacht: "Ist ja egal. Wird nicht dein letztes Auto bleiben...". Schuhe abklopfen ja, das machen wir durchaus noch, aber es wird nicht mehr wie früher auf jeden einzelnen Krümel geachtet. Die Ledersitze haben mittlerweile auch schon kleine Risse und Kratzer, weil man es eben bei einem Kleinkind nicht verhindern kann, dass die mit ihren Klamotten oder Spielzeug in der Hand drauf rumrutschen. Und Schonbezüge sehen einfach nur grottig aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Auch wegen diesem Umstand muss das Auto im Alltag nicht das teuerste/beste sein 
Ein bisschen Rücksicht nimmt man freilich, und bei etwas älteren Kindern vermittelt man auch, dass ein Auto einen hohen Geldwert hat, mit dem man etwas pfleglicher umgehen sollte. Zum Ausstellungsstück kann man ein Familienauto dann aber doch nicht machen.


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2016)

Der Kadjar als Familienbomber ist mittlerweile innen auch ziemlich durch. Demletzt hab ich mich gewundert, warum es im Cupholder so nass ist. Stand richtig die Brühe drinne. Die Flasche mit der Babymilch war irgendwann nicht zu gewesen und das Zeugs iist ausgelaufen. Keine Ahung, wie lange das da drinne stand. Ich bin dann hin und hab einfach ne Windel in die Cupholder gestopft, die hat das Zeugs kompletto aufgesaugt. 

Es lohnt sich mit Kind nicht, das Auto großartig zu putzen. Die lieben Kleinen schaffen schneller Unordnung und Schmutz, als man kucken kann. Man lernt, solche Dinge entspannt zu sehen. 

"Schatz, warum liegt da ne vollgeschissene Windel im Handschuhfach? Ach, eigentlich egal..." Reg ich mich nicht mehr drüber auf.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich mit Kind nicht, das Auto großartig zu putzen. Die lieben Kleinen schaffen schneller Unordnung und Schmutz, als man kucken kann. Man lernt, solche Dinge entspannt zu sehen.



Das heißt also im Umkehrschluss das ihre eure Wohnung auch  nicht putzt oder euch wascht da man ja ohnehin immer wieder schmutzig wird?


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das heißt also im Umkehrschluss das ihre eure Wohnung auch  nicht putzt oder euch wascht da man ja ohnehin immer wieder schmutzig wird?



Wir haben ne Putzfrau.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Der Kadjar als Familienbomber ist mittlerweile innen auch ziemlich durch.


Der ist doch noch nicht mal nen Jahr alt, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Viel älter geht ja nicht.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wir haben ne Putzfrau.



War zwar eher auf das merkwürdige Argument bezogen aber vielleicht kann sie ja auch den Wagen putzen  .


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Auch wegen diesem Umstand muss das Auto im Alltag nicht das teuerste/beste sein
> Ein bisschen Rücksicht nimmt man freilich, und bei etwas älteren Kindern vermittelt man auch, dass ein Auto einen hohen Geldwert hat, mit dem man etwas pfleglicher umgehen sollte. Zum Ausstellungsstück kann man ein Familienauto dann aber doch nicht machen.



Deswegen wird es in meinen Autos weder getrunken noch gegessen. Und wenn getrunken wird, dann nur aus Flaschen, die einen "Nuckelverschluss" haben, diese Sportflaschen.


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> War zwar eher auf das merkwürdige Argument bezogen aber vielleicht kann sie ja auch den Wagen putzen  .



Nein, es bedeutet, dass dein Umkehrschluss nicht funktioniert. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der ist doch noch nicht mal nen Jahr alt, oder?



Genau ein Jahr sogar... Hab gestern Post bekommen. Eine Innenraumreinigung wäre aber sinniger als ne Wagenwäsche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> "Schatz, warum liegt da ne vollgeschissene Windel im Handschuhfach? Ach, eigentlich egal..." Reg ich mich nicht mehr drüber auf.



Ürrrgggsssss Ok, es gibt für alles Grenzen...


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Willkommen in der Scheissegalgesellschaft.
Wo sonst stirbt ein Mensch auf dem Boden liegend, während alle nur über ihn weg steigen?


----------



## dsdenni (25. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ürrrgggsssss [emoji38]Ok, es gibt für alles Grenzen...


Denke ich auch

Das Windelbeispiel hat den Vogel abgeschossen..


----------



## Falk (25. November 2016)

Können wir alle ein wenig davon wegkommen, aus dem Pflege-Zustand des Autos auf was auch immer zu schließen? Irgendwie schwingt hier in einigen Postings eine "seltsame" Stimmung mit 

Ich will jetzt auch mal wieder den Innenraum reinigen - allerdings macht mir das nicht so viel Spaß im Winter, weil kalt und früh dunkel. Was mich viel mehr nervt, ist dass nach 10 Jahren jetzt der Softlack an den Schaltern für die Fensterheber abgeht und sowas. Vor allem, weil die ja nicht mehrmals täglich benutzt werden, finde ich es schon etwas schwach von VW. Aber austauschen ist mir auch irgendwie zu mühsam...


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Sehr vernünftig. Sehe ich mittlerweile auch so. Spätestens nach der 3. Laugenbreze, die mein Kleiner hinten auf der Rückbank "zerbröselt" hat, hab ich einfach abgeschalten und mir gedacht: "Ist ja egal. Wird nicht dein letztes Auto bleiben...". Schuhe abklopfen ja, das machen wir durchaus noch, aber es wird nicht mehr wie früher auf jeden einzelnen Krümel geachtet. Die Ledersitze haben mittlerweile auch schon kleine Risse und Kratzer, weil man es eben bei einem Kleinkind nicht verhindern kann, dass die mit ihren Klamotten oder Spielzeug in der Hand drauf rumrutschen. Und Schonbezüge sehen einfach nur grottig aus



Einfach den Kindern zu Weihnachten eine Jahreskarte für den Bus schenken.


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach den Kindern zu Weihnachten eine Jahreskarte für den Bus schenken.



Der ist noch zu klein der fährt sogar noch gratis  Aber verständlicherweise fährt er lieber mit dem Papa mit...


Und jetzt zu einem ganz anderen Thema:

Gibt's eigentlich mal belastbare Aussagen zur Langzeithaltbarkeit der Downgesizten Turbobenziner mit Kettentrieb von VW (hauptsächlich 1.4 & 1.2 L)?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Keine positiven 

@Falk, nix neues, das hat VW schon im Passat 3b gehabt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2016)

Ich hab mir heute noch eine Tornador Black (z-020s) gekauft. Bin mal gespannt wie die sich so schlägt.
Kann sich dann nächstes WE gleich mal bei meinem neuen Alltagswagen beweisen.


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Keine positiven



Hmmm, das hab ich schon befürchtet. Also meiner läuft seit dem letzten Kettenwechsel bei knappen 100.000 noch. Hab jetzt 170k auf dem Tacho. Allerdings hört er sich vom Laufgeräusch schon wieder ähnlich an wie vor dem Wechsel.

Abwarten. Tee trinken. Und aufh Holz klopfen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Darum hab ich den tsi damals nach der Probefahrt verworfen.


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2016)

Bei der Probefahrt vor 4 Jahren war das Problem ja noch nicht so publik. Sonst hätte ich da auch die Finger davon gelassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Ich hab den 1,4er nie wirklich gemocht.

Bin aber motortechnisch eher fan der alten Schule 
Großer Sauger oder Kurzhuber mit Hochdrehzahl 
Will nur keiner hören, dass die sogar Umweltfreundlicher sind  da ewig haltbar und bei Teillast auch nicht mehr fressen.
Was so n 1,4l mit tsi verbrennt wenn du ihn latscht... naja, mein 2.0 damals war auch nicht mehr am saufen, und wegen 4ps Differenz kann man auch nicht von fehlender Vergleichbarkeit reden.


----------



## fctriesel (25. November 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute noch eine Tornador Black (z-020s) gekauft. Bin mal gespannt wie die sich so schlägt.
> Kann sich dann nächstes WE gleich mal bei meinem neuen Alltagswagen beweisen.


Ich hab irgendein altes Model der Tornador-Gun, die Teile sind wirklich sagenhaft. 
Da hab ich meinen augenscheinlich blitzsauberen Fussmatten mindestens noch einen Kubikmeter Sand rausgeholt.


----------



## Kusanar (25. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Was so n 1,4l mit tsi verbrennt wenn du ihn latscht... naja, mein 2.0 damals war auch nicht mehr am saufen, und wegen 4ps Differenz kann man auch nicht von fehlender Vergleichbarkeit reden.



Kann ich dir sagen: Zwischen 12 und 14 Liter  So viel hat damals meine Bella (Alfa 156) auch schon geschluckt. Und das war ein 2 Liter Benziner ohne irgendeinen Schnick-schnack... Eins muss ich dem Downsizing-Wunder (ha ha, ja... ein blaues vielleicht) lassen: Auf der Autobahn mit 100 dahindümpeln und du kommst mit 5,5 Liter aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Will nur keiner hören, dass die sogar Umweltfreundlicher sind  da ewig haltbar und bei Teillast auch nicht mehr fressen.
> Was so n 1,4l mit tsi verbrennt wenn du ihn latscht... naja, mein 2.0 damals war auch nicht mehr am saufen, und wegen 4ps Differenz kann man auch nicht von fehlender Vergleichbarkeit reden.



Mein A5 Cabrio hat auf den letzten knapp 74.000km einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 8,67l/100km gehabt. Der Höchstwert lag bei 9,3l/100km, der Tiefstwert bei 7,2l/100km. Das Ding ist ein 1,7 Tonner mit 255er Bereifung rundherum und hat 225 PS. Insofern kann ich es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen das aktuelle TSi`s und Co. Säufer wären. 
Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich mal einen BMW 520i, der brauchte 10,5 Liter als 2 Liter Sauger mit 150 PS, mit weniger Fahrzeuggewicht, schmaleren Reifen und deutlich weniger Leistung.

Benzinverbrauch: Audi - A5 - A5 Cabrio - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Ich bin mit meinem 2.0 TSI bei ca 8 Liter im Schnitt.
Find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt viel dafür dass ich dann doch öfter mal Autobahn fahre und das nicht unbedingt langsam.
Wenn ich nur gemütlich zur Arbeit hin und zurück fahre, sind es eher 7 Liter.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem 2.0 TSI bei ca 8 Liter im Schnitt.



Finde ich absolut super . 
Hätte mir vor 10 Jahren einer erzählt das er derart Drehmoment- und Leistungsstarke Fahrzeuge mit solchen Verbräuchen fährt, hätte ich vermutet das er mir einen vom Pferd erzählt  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Die Motoren ab 2.0l sehe ich da auch als ok an, da ist aber das Fahren am Limit eher nicht die Regel.

Die 1,4l fahren aber öfter am limit, da steigt der Verbrauch dann auch mit der Fahrweise.
Bei den 1,4ern finde ich die Rückmeldung zum Verbrauch eher mau bis nicht doll.
In der Stadt, ja, schön, über Land ok, Autobahn, eher nix. Dazu das Thema Kette...
Mir kanns aktuell eh egal sein, habe eh 2 Diesel stehen  und Autos von meinem Kunden kann ich mir eh nicht leisten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2016)

Das ging vor 20 Jahren auch schon 
Mein ehemaliger Daily: Benzinverbrauch: BMW - 3er - 328i - Spritmonitor.de
70% Autobahn/Schnellstraße, 20% Landstraße, 10% Stadt.


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2016)

Muss man halt fahren können  Ein 328i ist schon cool.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @Falk, nix neues, das hat VW schon im Passat 3b gehabt.


Konnte ich mich bei meinem 3b-facelift nicht beklagen. War nach 15 jahren alles noch tip-top, was sich auch beim verkauf halbwegs bemerkbar machte.
Allerdings war das auch mein letzter VW mit vernünftigem diesel. Was die jetzt verkaufen kann man ja vergessen. 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Muss man halt fahren können  Ein 328i ist schon cool.


... nur das differential scheint nicht das stabilste zu sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er mußte schon ein paar mal wegen dem mist-ding aufgeben....


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Denke ich auch
> 
> Das Windelbeispiel hat den Vogel abgeschossen..



Nein warum, das Beispiel mit der Windel unterm Fahrersitz oder im Handschuhfach ist eben wirklich realistisch wenn man ein kleines Kind hat. Das Kleine hat halt unterwegs schonmal die Windel voll und man muss auf der Rückbank wickeln. Wenn kein Mülleimer zur Hand ist, kann man halt Umweltsau sein und das Ding einfach in die Botanik feuern, oder man nimmts halt mit. Zu hause angekommen ist die Kleine vielleicht grad voll am Plärren oder schläft und man ist froh, wenn man sie leise und ohne zu Wecken ins Bett bringen kann. Sprich, man hat halt alle Hände voll zu tun. Also ist die Windel erstmal zweitrangig und bleibt eben wo sie ist. Das passiert vermutlich häufiger, als sich Kinderlose vorstellen können.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Unterm Sitz oder im Fussraum, ok.
Aber im Handschuhfach?


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber im Handschuhfach?



Warum nicht? Das ist gekühlt. Optimal für so ne Stinkewindel.


----------



## Seeefe (25. November 2016)

Solche Storys hab ich von meiner Schwester noch nicht mitbekommen, und die hat Zwillinge  Gibt doch sowas wie Tüten


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2016)

Die größte Sauerrei die ich mal angestellt hab, war mit einem Steak. Hab vom lokalen Steakhaus ein paar Essen geholt, weil es da keinen Platz mehr gab. Alles mit Spannbändern schön verzurrt.(wie so ziemlich alles was ich transportiere) Aufm Rückweg der leckere Duft im Auto und richtig Kohldampf. Natürlich habe ich dann richtig fliegen lassen. Das eine Steak hat es doch dann tatsächlich geschafft die Styropor Verpackung kaputt zu machen und auf die Fußmatte zu fliegen.

Steak zuhause wieder eingepackt, abgewaschen und gemampft. Dann zum Auto und die Fußmatte mitm Hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet. Ist alles wieder rausgegangen.


----------



## Seabound (25. November 2016)

Naja, ich hatte da eher so die Nummer, von 4 Mann das Auto von innen und außen vollgekotzt zu bekommen. Das übliche Partyzeugs halt. 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich auch mal versucht im Suff in meinem Auto die Pulsadern mit ner zerbrochenen Abdeckung von ner Gaslaterne aufzuschneiden. War ne ziemliche Sauerei. Als wir dann versucht haben zu dritt ihn festzuhalten, hat er mir von innen die Frontscheibe kaputt getreten.  Ich war danach so sauer, dass ich mir an der Karre dann links und rechts die Außenspiegel abgetreten hab. 

Und noch so ein paar Dinge, die ich besser nicht erzähle...


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Das übliche Partyzeugs?
Ja ne ist klar.
Also mir hat noch keiner ins Auto gekotzt.
Wenn man deine Geschichten so liest... 
Ach lassen wir das.

Weiss jemand zufällig wie ich am besten das Chrom von meinen Kunststoffemblemen runterkriege ohne alles von Hand runter schleifen zu müssen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Hm, wärme wäre nen versuch wert, aber vorsichtig.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Hab eh ein Emblem zum ausprobieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Versuch es, alternativ könnte Säure auch gehen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Ich hatte irgendwann mal nen Video zu sowas gesehen, aber Chemie ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2016)

Kunststoffe sind halt zum Großteil nicht anfällig für Säure, aber Metall eben schon, kannst einfach Cola testen


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Davon hab ich dank meiner Frau immer genug.
Die findet das bestimmt witzig, wenn ich das da reinlege.


----------



## the_leon (25. November 2016)

ich hab da paar so aggresive Reiniger, damit bekommt man auch chrom ab, aber das Plastik dürfte danach auch hinüber sein


----------



## Captn (25. November 2016)

Was hast du denn damit vor?


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es gibt auch wichtigeres. Klar, nen Klassiker magst nicht so einsetzen, darum fahr ich meinen Benz nicht im Alltag.



Ich benutze meinen Subaru auch im Alltag und in der Karre kannst du vom Boden essen (wenn man das wolle). Ich kenne eigentlich kaum ein so sauberes Alltagsauto wie den, selbst mein "Winter/Alltags" ist extrem sauber. Man benutzt doch auch seine Wohnung und putzt da. Also einmal in der Woche kann man doch die Karre mal aussaugen und kurz über alles drüber wischen. Von Aussen ist mein Lexus auch nicht immer sauber, gerade in der Winterzeit wasch ich den auch mal 2 Monate nicht. Aber von innen ist das für mich ein absolutes no go. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Deswegen wird es in meinen Autos weder getrunken noch gegessen. Und wenn getrunken wird, dann nur aus Flaschen, die einen "Nuckelverschluss" haben, diese Sportflaschen.



Und da sagen meine Freunde zu mir ich wäre ein Spinner... nur weil ich nicht will das im Auto geraucht oder gegessen wird. Trinken können die Leute von mir aus machen, denke das sollten die Leute noch hin bekommen ohne die Schüssel zu versauen. Aber gegessen wird da drin nicht, hab alleine auf den Essengeruch keine Lust.


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. November 2016)

Hier im Thread werden ja oft die OSRAM NIGHT BREAKER empfohlen.  Die UNLIMITED H7 sind gerade bei Amazon im Angebot. Die Duo Box kostet 13,84 €. Falls es wen interessiert oder gar glücklich macht. 

Ach und H4 kosten 12,24 €.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2016)

Ich brauche H11


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Was hast du denn damit vor?


Das Emblem schwarz und die Grundplatte weiss lackieren.
Quasi so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (25. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aber gegessen wird da drin nicht, hab alleine auf den Essengeruch keine Lust.



Und genau das kann ich auch nicht ab. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Emblem schwarz und die Grundplatte weiss lackieren.
> Quasi so
> 
> 
> ...



Da reicht's die Chromflächen anzuschleifen. Hat mein Vater letztens auch gemacht, als er sein Hardtop vom 3er lackiert hat. Die verchromten Dachleisten sind jetzt auch schwarz und da hält alles super.


----------



## Zeiss (26. November 2016)

Ist der schööööööööööööööön: klick mich


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Da reicht's die Chromflächen anzuschleifen. Hat mein Vater letztens auch gemacht, als er sein Hardtop vom 3er lackiert hat. Die verchromten Dachleisten sind jetzt auch schwarz und da hält alles super.


Ich hab da schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
Selbst angeschliffen hat der Lack nicht richtig gehalten.
Ist aber auch schon etliche Jahre her.


----------



## Captn (26. November 2016)

Er ist halt mit der Maschine rüber und hat dann erst alles rot (Wagenfarbe) lackiert, getrocknet und danach nochmal alles abgeklebt und die Leisten schwarz gemacht.
Kann ja morgen mal bei Gelegenheit nen Bild machen .


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist das Vauxhall?


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Das sieht anders aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

Das sind Skoda Embleme, oder?


----------



## Seabound (26. November 2016)

Stimmt. Vauxhall ist es nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2016)

Ja, ist Skoda.


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2016)

So, auch der hintere iDrive Controller ist nun da. Die restlichen Sachen sind auf dem Weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. November 2016)

Was bietet denn das iDrive hinten an Funktionen?
Navigation und Radio macht doch wenig Sinn im Heck, oder?


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist das Vauxhall?





Threshold schrieb:


> Das sieht anders aus.


Bitte auch nicht mit Holden verwechseln...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (28. November 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was bietet denn das iDrive hinten an Funktionen?
> Navigation und Radio macht doch wenig Sinn im Heck, oder?



Radio macht durchaus Sinn im Heck, denn man kann hinten was anderes hören (über die Kopfhörer) als vorne  gehört wird. iDrive hinten steuert das Entertainment hinten, sprich DVD-Wechsler, TV, Musik, ... und das unabhängig von vorderem.


----------



## aloha84 (28. November 2016)

Da werden beim ADAC jetzt aber Einige große Augen machen.
Reifen und Profiltiefe: Millionen werden verschwendet - FOCUS Online


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da werden beim ADAC jetzt aber Einige große Augen machen.
> Reifen und Profiltiefe: Millionen werden verschwendet - FOCUS Online



Wie gut das man bei 1,6mm im Schnee quasi gar nicht mehr nach vorn kommt. Die 4mm Regelung in Österreich ist mehr als sinnvoll.

Vom Auqaplaning bei 1,6mm will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Total unfahrbar mit so wenig Profil.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2016)

Ich hab VA 3mm und HA 4mm. Selbst bei starken Regen keine Probleme. Schnee gab es hier noch keinen. Trotzdem werde ich mir nächsten Winter 4 neue Schlappen holen. Aber nur weil sie unter 4mm sind würde ich Reifen noch nicht entsorgen. Ausser in Regionen wo es oft und viel schneit.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. November 2016)

Ich habe meine letzten Winterreifen (bzw. Kompletträder) mit 3mm bei meinem Freundlichen im Kommission gegeben und die haben sogar einen Käufer gefunden. 
Für mich war das die Grenze, weil ich öfter mal in andere Regionen fahre und auch im Winter mobil sein will.

Es gibt aber auch Leute, die ihr Auto nur noch für den wöchentlichen Einkauf nutzen oder die sich nicht aus der Stadt raus bewegen. Da kann man das Auto auch mal  zwei Tage stehen
lassen und/oder mit den Öffis fahren. Warum sollte der die Reifen nicht bis 1,6 mm runter fahren, wenn sie erst 4 oder 5 Jahre alt sind?


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Winter?
Ich wohne im Norden. Winter bedeutet hier mehr Regenfälle als sonst.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Leute, die ihr Auto nur noch für den wöchentlichen Einkauf nutzen oder die sich nicht aus der Stadt raus bewegen. Da kann man das Auto auch mal  zwei Tage stehen
> lassen und/oder mit den Öffis fahren. Warum sollte der die Reifen nicht bis 1,6 mm runter fahren, wenn sie erst 4 oder 5 Jahre alt sind?



Wenn du das Auto kaum bewegst, hast du nach 5 Jahren eher noch 8mm Profil denn 1,6mm.


----------



## Falk (28. November 2016)

Meine Winterreifen haben jetzt auch die letzte Saison - sind jetzt knapp über und am ende des Winters wahrscheinlich deutlich unter 4mm. Und wenn man in Schlagdistanz zu Österreich wohnt (und in einer Gegend, in der es prinzipiell auch mal schneit) ist damit nicht zu spaßen. Für den Fall der Fälle (extremer Schneefall wenn man zum Skifahren ist z.B.) hab ich sogar Schneeketten. Winterpaket halt...


----------



## Seeefe (28. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Winter?
> Ich wohne im Norden. Winter bedeutet hier mehr Regenfälle als sonst.
> 
> 
> ...



Korrekt. 

Mein Onkel fährt einen Toyota Yaris, EZ 2001. Vor 2 Jahren hatte der glaube ich 30.000Km runter, da hat der auch erst den 2ten Satz Reifen erhalten


----------



## dsdenni (28. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Mein Onkel fährt einen Toyota Yaris, EZ 2001. Vor 2 Jahren hatte der glaube ich 30.000Km runter, da hat der auch erst den 2ten Satz Reifen erhalten


Das nenn ich mal Kurzstreckenfahrzeug ^^

Unser Yaris is 2 Jahre jünger und ich dacht schon der hat mit 63k wenig runter..


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Mein Onkel fährt einen Toyota Yaris, EZ 2001. Vor 2 Jahren hatte der glaube ich 30.000Km runter, da hat der auch erst den 2ten Satz Reifen erhalten



Das ist doch kein Problem. Mein Auto hat kapp über 40 000 runter und ich fahr auch noch mit dem ersten Satz Sommer- und Winterreifen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Problem. Mein Auto hat kapp über 40 000 runter und ich fahr auch noch mit dem ersten Satz Sommer- und Winterreifen.



Sieht bei mir mit knapp der doppelten Laufleistung nicht anders aus.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das Auto kaum bewegst, hast du nach 5 Jahren eher noch 8mm Profil denn 1,6mm.



Entweder hast du mich missverstanden oder ich dich.
Ich fahre gewöhnlich zwischen 20 und 40 TKm im Jahr und habe nach dem ersten Winter vorn noch 6 mm 
Dann wechsel ich hinten und vorn durch bis ich ungefähr 3 mm auf allen 4 Reifen hab.
Für mich sind die Reifen dann durch- aber es gibt eben Leute, die damit noch was anfangen können.
Da meine Reifen dann ja noch nicht alt sind, gebe ich sie in Kommission und habe so wieder ne Anzahlung für die Neuen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2016)

Meine Winterreifen fahre ich auch nur bis max. 4mm oder 4 Jahre Alter. Dann kommen die in Egay Kleinanzeigen und ich steck noch nen Haufen Geld ein.  Bei 1,6mm bekommt man ja teilweise schon bei 140 Aquaplaning wie Hölle, obwohl es nur normal regnet. Wo man mit 8mm gemüdlich 200+ fahren kann, ist mit 1,6mm schon totale Eskalation.

Am besten sind die Leute, die mit 2mm und 8 Jahre alten Winterreifen beim kleinsten Schnee schon Ketten draufmachen müssen. Hmmmm, epic fail!  Ich würde sagen am falschen Ende gesparrt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Mein Onkel fährt einen Toyota Yaris, EZ 2001. Vor 2 Jahren hatte der glaube ich 30.000Km runter, da hat der auch erst den 2ten Satz Reifen erhalten



Nach 13 jahren ist wohl der Reifen so hart, das es egal ist wieviel Profil der noch hat. 

Bezüglich dessen, wie alt darf denn ein Reifen werden? Gibts da ein Richtwert wann man tauschen sollte?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bezüglich dessen, wie alt darf denn ein Reifen werden? Gibts da ein Richtwert wann man tauschen sollte?


Kommt drauf an was du von deinem Reifen erwartest und was du für einen Reifen hast. Wenn der rissig ist, dann ist schon alles verloren.

Wenn du halbwegs Grip haben willst:
Sommer 5 Jahre
Winter 4 Jahre
Semi Slick 1 Jahr
Slick weniger als 1 Jahr


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Mein Onkel fährt einen Toyota Yaris, EZ 2001. Vor 2 Jahren hatte der glaube ich 30.000Km runter, da hat der auch erst den 2ten Satz Reifen erhalten


Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Kunden der zwei Fahrzeuge hatte. Einen Skoda Octavia BJ 2000 mit 43.000 Kilometer (letzte Wartung mitte 2012 bei 41.000 Kilometer) und einen Nissan Pixo BJ 2010 mit 4.500 Kilometer. Letzte Wartung beim Pixo letztes Jahr mit 4496! Kilometer. Beide hatten noch die original Reifen drauf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Kunden der zwei Fahrzeuge hatte. Einen Skoda Octavia BJ 2000 mit 43.000 Kilometer (letzte Wartung mitte 2012 bei 41.000 Kilometer) und einen Nissan Pixo BJ 2010 mit 4.500 Kilometer. Letzte Wartung beim Pixo letztes Jahr mit 4496! Kilometer. Beide hatten noch die original Reifen drauf.



Na klingt ja nach astreinen Reifen zum driften, quasi durch die Härte null Haftung mehr


----------



## Seeefe (28. November 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Kurzstreckenfahrzeug ^^
> 
> Unser Yaris is 2 Jahre jünger und ich dacht schon der hat mit 63k wenig runter..



Vom Dorf in die jeweils nächsten größeren Ortschaften sind es 5 - 10km  Entweder werden Verwandte besucht oder halt eingekauft, mehr nicht, dementsprechend sieht der Wagen auch noch aus wie 2001 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nach 13 jahren ist wohl der Reifen so hart, das es egal ist wieviel Profil der noch hat.
> 
> Bezüglich dessen, wie alt darf denn ein Reifen werden? Gibts da ein Richtwert wann man tauschen sollte?



Darum mussten dann auch neue Reifen her. Eine Altersbegrenzung gibt es nicht, zumindest spuckt mir Google nichts aus. Nur eben eine Mindestprofiltiefe.



Eine Frage für Zwischendurch. 

Jetzt wo es +-0°C draußen sind, habe ich bemerkt, dass sich sowohl bei den Frontscheinwerfern als auch bei den Rückleuchten Wasser von Innen ansammelt. Überwiegend waren die vorhin nur beschlagen, vorne waren aber schon kleine Tröpfchen auf der Innenseite zu sehen. 
Die Rückleuchten wurden Ende letzten Winter schon einmal deswegen ausgetauscht. Jetzt geht´s wohl wieder los. 
Mich würde interessieren, absolutes No-Go und wieder zum Händler oder eher ein kann man mit leben wenn´s so ist?


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Na klingt ja nach astreinen Reifen zum driften, quasi durch die Härte null Haftung mehr



Und sie halten quasi ewig.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin heute morgen zu hektisch an der Arbeit eingeparkt. Leicht Schramme an der Felge. Voll ärgerlich. Aber mit Edding repariert. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

Audi a4 b6 <33 mit 19 Zöllern xDD


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es +-0°C draußen sind, habe ich bemerkt, dass sich sowohl bei den Frontscheinwerfern als auch bei den Rückleuchten Wasser von Innen ansammelt. Überwiegend waren die vorhin nur beschlagen, vorne waren aber schon kleine Tröpfchen auf der Innenseite zu sehen.
> Die Rückleuchten wurden Ende letzten Winter schon einmal deswegen ausgetauscht. Jetzt geht´s wohl wieder los.
> Mich würde interessieren, absolutes No-Go und wieder zum Händler oder eher ein kann man mit leben wenn´s so ist?



Ist eigentlich ein NoGo. Wenn wenn es feucht ist, fängt es an zu gammeln und dann ist die Platine irgendwann man fratze...


----------



## Seeefe (29. November 2016)

Alles klar, dann geht's heute zum Händler, bis September diesen Jahres läuft noch die Garantie.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin heute morgen zu hektisch an der Arbeit eingeparkt. Leicht Schramme an der Felge. Voll ärgerlich. Aber mit Edding repariert. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus.



Stimmt, wenn du noch die Ganze Felge gleichmäßig bemalst noch besser.


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

Eding der retter in der Not XDD


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2016)

Natürlich nicht optimal. Mit ein bissel Bremsstaub sieht man bei einem flüchtigen Blick aber nix mehr. Für mich ist das OK. Vor allem bin ich meinem Papa dankbar. Der sagt immer "Sohn, du kannst einfach nicht gut Auto fahren. Mach die OZ runter und nimm was Billiges!". Und siehe da, er hat einfach Recht!


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

Sollange es für dich okay ist xD
Muss sagen hab gestern auch Bordstein mitgenommen, das ist jetzt auch nicht so schön :X


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein NoGo. Wenn wenn es feucht ist, fängt es an zu gammeln und dann ist die Platine irgendwann man fratze...



Mein linker Nebler "schwimmt" seit einem Jahr. Dank Volvos Wahnsinn überall Leuchtmittel mit integriertem, wasserdichten Stecker zu verbauen interessiert das die Elektronik kein bisschen. 
Bei Garantie und "wichtigen" Leuchten würde ich aber auch schleunigst zum Händler.


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2016)

AtronOm schrieb:


> Sollange es für dich okay ist xD
> Muss sagen hab gestern auch Bordstein mitgenommen, das ist jetzt auch nicht so schön :X



Kann ich verstehen, mich kotzen zwei Mini kleine Steinschläge in meinen Sommerfelgen so extrem an das ich jedes mal eine Krawatte bekomme wenn ich dran denke. Und das sieht  ich mal jemand weil es in Knick sitzt. Ärgert mich trotzdem...


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2016)

Mich ärgert sowas auch ein bissel. Aber nützt ja nix. Muss man halt das Beste draus machen. Felgen lassen sich ersetzen. Insofern ist das von heute morgen fast schon wieder vergessen. Übrigens, guter Rat von meinem Reifenhändler:Wollte ne schicke Winterfelge für den Kadjar. Hab mir dann bei ihm am Computer was rausgesucht. Er hat abgeraten, weil die Firma neu am Markt war. Meinte, dass bei sowas nie klar ist, wie lange sich die Firma am Markt hält, und ob es in Zukunft die gleiche Felge nochmal zu kaufen gibt, wenn was kaputt geht (er kannte wohl meine Material mordenden Parkmanöver  ). Er hat mir dann wieder zu Borbet geraten, weil's die immer günstig nachzukaufen geben wird. Die Felge, die ich ursprünglich wollte, war ca. 150€ pro Stück teurer als der billig Borbet-Krempel (die waren glaub ca. 85€/Stück). Fand ich sehr fair und kundenfreundlich.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Ach deswegen gibt es wenig neue Marken am Markt.


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Er hat mir dann wieder zu Borbet geraten, weil's die immer günstig nachzukaufen geben wird. Die Felge, die ich ursprünglich wollte, war ca. 150€ pro Stück teurer als der billig Borbet-Krempel (die waren glaub ca. 85€/Stück). Fand ich sehr fair und kundenfreundlich.



Wenn eine Felge 150 Euro teurer war "als der billige Borbet-Krempel", dann waren die Felgen ja wohl kaum vergleichbar, oder?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ach deswegen gibt es wenig neue Marken am Markt.



Würde der Händler von Seabound nicht so ein Angsthase sein, dann hätten die neuen Hersteller auch genug zu tun. Andernfalls würden dann aber bei Edding Arbeitsplätze wegfallen. â€‹


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2016)

Hm, kann man Reifen drauf ziehen, kann man se aufs Auto schrauben? ...

Alles eine Frage der Definition...
Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Ansprüche an Felgen.
Ich hab noch nicht eine so teure Felge gekauft.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn eine Felge 150 Euro teurer war "als der billige Borbet-Krempel", dann waren die Felgen ja wohl kaum vergleichbar, oder?



Doch. Optisch gingen sie in die gleiche Richtung. Preislich war halt ein Unterschied. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Andernfalls würden dann aber bei Edding Arbeitsplätze wegfallen. â€‹



Ich sag dir, das Zeugs macht auf dem Sektor noch Karriere.  Edding, quasi der Fleckenstift für die schnelle Reparatur von kleinen bis mittelschweren Felgenschäden. Natürlich nur bei dunklen Felgen. Das wird der Renner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2016)

Außer man wäscht die Felgen mit Felgenreiniger...


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2016)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Entweder hast du mich missverstanden oder ich dich.
> Ich fahre gewöhnlich zwischen 20 und 40 TKm im Jahr und habe nach dem ersten Winter vorn noch 6 mm
> Dann wechsel ich hinten und vorn durch bis ich ungefähr 3 mm auf allen 4 Reifen hab.
> Für mich sind die Reifen dann durch- aber es gibt eben Leute, die damit noch was anfangen können.
> Da meine Reifen dann ja noch nicht alt sind, gebe ich sie in Kommission und habe so wieder ne Anzahlung für die Neuen.



Ich meine jetzt die Leute, die sehr wenig fahren.
Mein Vater ist auch so einer -- Rentner eben.
Der hat letztens neue Reifen gekauft, da er im März zum Tüv muss und die Reifen hinten nicht mehr so gut sind -- Risse im Mantel.
Die Reifen hat er 8 Jahre lang gefahren, haben immer noch 5mm Profil, aber eben die Risse am Mantel. sieht nicht schön aus, daher wechsel.
Und andere fahren noch weniger als er. Da kann es durchaus sein, dass die Reifen 10 Jahre drauf sind und immer noch genug Profil haben, aber eben altern und deswegen nicht mehr gut sind.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein linker Nebler "schwimmt" seit einem Jahr. Dank Volvos Wahnsinn überall Leuchtmittel mit integriertem, wasserdichten Stecker zu verbauen interessiert das die Elektronik kein bisschen.
> Bei Garantie und "wichtigen" Leuchten würde ich aber auch schleunigst zum Händler.



War das nicht so, dass man bei der HU wegen der Feuchtigkeit angemacht wird? Ich kann mich da dunkel dran erinnern, dass da was war bei meinem 8er damals, an den Standlichtern bzw. TFL.


----------



## Seabound (29. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außer man wäscht die Felgen mit Felgenreiniger...



Nachgetupft ist schnell. Der richtige Effekt stellt sich sowieso nur in Kombination mit etwas Bremsstaub ein. Waschstraßen z.B. steckt der Edding gut weg. Da ist nachtupfen meist nicht nötig. Selbst wenn man die Felgenreinigung bucht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2016)

Du könntest dir auch das malen sparen, du müsstest nur gleichmäßig mit der ganzen Felge an der Bordsteinkante entlang. 
Sieht sicher auch schick aus, Silber/Schwarz als Kombi. Viele kaufen das ja extra so


----------



## Kusanar (30. November 2016)

Es gibt übrigens auch silbernen und weißen Edding, falls wer eine andere Felgenfarbe hat


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. November 2016)

Um mal noch meinen Senf zum Reifenalter einzustreuen:

Ich war vor zwei Jahren (noch mit dem alten Auto meiner Mutter) beim ADAC für n Fahrsicherheitstraining, im Frühling mit den noch aufgezogenen alten (DOT 2006) Winterreifen. Profiltiefe war noch deutlich >4mm.
Meine Mutter meinte "Die sind noch gut, die hab ich noch kaum gefahren"...

*Ausweichmanöver* (diese Wasserwand, die nach oben schießt): Mit dem Auto jedes Mal durch die Wasserwand gerauscht, als ich dann mal nen Audi eines anderen Teilnehmers fahren durfte -> kein Problem
*Bremsen bei Glätte*: Das ist n bewässerter Hang, man startet mit ca 50. Alle anderen sind entspannt vor der Kurve unten zum stehen gekommen, bei mir rutschts und rutschts und rutschts, ich rutsche unten mit der Vorderachse in das Kiesbett, was die Kurve begrenzt, da bleibt das Auto dann stehen. Wir reden hier von >120m Bremsweg, die anderen waren <80m, der Beste sogar <50m...

Daraufhin sind die Winterreifen weggeschmissen worden.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2016)

Dabei muss man aber auch die Marke der Reifen berücksichtigen, nicht nur das Alter derer.
Es gibt Winterreifen die sind im Schnee nicht zu toppen, auf nasser Straße aber nur unteres Mittelfeld.
Das neue Reifen aber besser sind als alte......steht glaube ich außer frage.


----------



## Kusanar (30. November 2016)

Und ich lehn' mich jetzt vermutlich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich behaupte dass auch das zu den Reifen gehörende Automobil Einfluß auf das Fahrverhalten hat


----------



## Seeefe (30. November 2016)

Und das eigene Fahrverhalten natürlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Und ich lehn' mich jetzt vermutlich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich behaupte dass auch das zu den Reifen gehörende Automobil Einfluß auf das Fahrverhalten hat


Naja beim Bremsweg macht das Auto nur einen geringen Anteil aus. Heutige Autos haben in Sachen Bremsweg nur wenig Unterschied.
Wenn aber aber billig Reifen drauf hat, dann schlägt man halt schonmal kräftig irgendwo ein, wo andere ganz locker zum stehen kommen.
Aber muss jeder selber wissen ob das eigene Leben die 20 Euro mehr für einen guten Reifen wert ist.


----------



## Kusanar (30. November 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja beim Bremsweg macht das Auto nur einen geringen Anteil aus. Heutige Autos haben in Sachen Bremsweg nur wenig Unterschied.



Und da wir nicht wissen, mit welchem Fahrzeug er unterwegs war bzw. welches Baujahr dieses und der angesprochene Audi sind, wird es verflucht schwierig, hier eine vernünftige Aussage zu tätigen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. November 2016)

2006er Peugeot 307SW, 110PS 1.6l Diesel, Reifen weiß ich nicht mehr, waren aber nicht "unteste Schublade". Bridgestone oder  so...
Der Audi war n A4 von +-2012, auch etwa 140PS, Reifen weiß ich hier auch nicht. Waren aber neu, gerade den einen Winter gefahren.

Fahrverhalten war gleich behaupte ich mal, ich bin aus dem Peugeot ausgestiegen und hab die selbe Übung "genauso" mit dem A4 gefahren.

Naja, ich freu mich auf das nächste Fahrsicherheitstraining, mit meinem Ibiza  (Weihnachtsgeschenk von den Großeltern dieses Jahr)


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2016)

Langsam wird es vollständig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist gerade auf dem Weg von Californien zu mir


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2016)

Bildschirme altern irgendwie schneller als andere Ausstattungsmerkmale.


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2016)

Meine Flaps für die Heckschürze sind auch gekommen, jedoch müssen sie erst mal angepasst werden bevor ich sie (zusammen mit den Seitenschwellern) zum Lackierer bringe. Aber so richtig überzeugen tut es mich noch nicht, hoffe es liegt an den Standfelgen und eben am unlackierten Zustand.

PS: Ich weiß die Felgen sind grauenvoll, aber das sind meine Felgen für nächstes Jahr wenn es auf die Rennstrecke geht


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2016)

Hmmmm, ich dachte deine super 30er Niederquerschnitt Reifen lassen sich so gut fahren....  Naja jetzt ist für die Rennstrecke wenigstens die richtige Größe drauf, die nicht so hoppeln oder beim ersten anständigen Kontakt mit Curbs direkt hinüber sind.


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bildschirme altern irgendwie schneller als andere Ausstattungsmerkmale.



Ach, es geht eigentlich. Es ist halt alles Spezialzeug. Die Bildschirme haben zum Beispiel Heizungen und Temperatursensoren und etc...


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2016)

Es hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun das sich die andere Rad/Reifen Kombination nicht gut fahren würde, dass tut sie und sogar deutlich besser als die original Felgen. Mir sind meine Sommerfelgen einfach nur zu teuer dafür.


----------



## Seabound (30. November 2016)

Also falls du mit den Felgen mal aneckst, kann ich dir da ein super Produkt zur Reparatur empfehlen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Bildschirme haben zum Beispiel Heizungen und Temperatursensoren und etc...


Ohne Heizung wäre das im Auto ja auch nur schlecht möglich.  Sowas gibts bestimmt bei Dacia. Entertainment System aber ohne Heizung im Display.  Irgendwo muss ja gesparrt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2016)

Dacia wirbt dann bestimmt damit, dass die gekühlt sind.

Thema Felgen kaputt fahren:
Ich meine hinten links zerschrammt, da kommt halt nächstes Jahr einfach ne neue drauf.
Mein Bruder freut sich schon, gbit nen schönen Tischfuss.


----------



## Kusanar (1. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine Flaps für die Heckschürze sind auch gekommen, jedoch müssen sie erst mal angepasst werden bevor ich sie (zusammen mit den Seitenschwellern) zum Lackierer bringe. Aber so richtig überzeugen tut es mich noch nicht, hoffe es liegt an den Standfelgen und eben am unlackierten Zustand.
> 
> PS: Ich weiß die Felgen sind grauenvoll, aber das sind meine Felgen für nächstes Jahr wenn es auf die Rennstrecke geht



Also ich find die Felgen schick. Wenn du sie nicht mehr haben willst, nehme ich sie dir gerne ab


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2016)

Ironie??? 
Ich brauch sie leider selber, im Winter steht der Hobel drauf und im Sommer fahr ich den Standplatten auf der Rennstrecke raus für die nächste Winterstandzeit 

Nee gibt kein Standplatten bei 6bar.

In Wagenfarbe sehen die Ansätze schon deutlich besser aus. Aber damit es richtig nach was aussieht, werde ich wohl ein Carbon Diffiusor verbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (1. Dezember 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es +-0°C draußen sind, habe ich bemerkt, dass sich sowohl bei  den Frontscheinwerfern als auch bei den Rückleuchten Wasser von Innen  ansammelt. Überwiegend waren die vorhin nur beschlagen, vorne waren aber  schon kleine Tröpfchen auf der Innenseite zu sehen.



Solange wie möglich mit eingeschaltetem Licht fahren die Hitze der  Lampen sollte reichen damit das Kondenswassser verdunstet. Falls mal die  Leuchtmittel gewechselt wurden auf darauf achten das die Löcher für den  "Luftausgleich"  frei sind" bei manchen Lampen sind die direkt am  Gummistopfen der über der Fassung ist und dann hat der Gummistopfen ne  bestimmte Einbauposition (Pfeil / Markierung am Lampengehäuse und Gummi  müssen Fluchten) damit der Luftausgleich funktioniert. So ists bei den  Halogenlampen meistens. bei den LED Lampen muss aber auch irgendwo ne  Entlüftung am Gehäuse sein.





Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein  linker Nebler "schwimmt" seit einem Jahr. Dank Volvos Wahnsinn überall  Leuchtmittel mit integriertem, wasserdichten Stecker zu verbauen  interessiert das die Elektronik kein bisschen.
> Bei Garantie und "wichtigen" Leuchten würde ich aber auch schleunigst zum Händler.




hier  ebenso, Wasserdicht muss es zwar sein aber es muss irgendwo ne  Entlüftung an den Lampen sein damits halt nicht beschlägt. ansonsten  halt die Nebler mal öfters einschalten damit die Hitze der Lampe das  Kondenswaser verdunstet, alternativ die Lampen komplett  auseinandernehmen, trocken, und bei trockener Luft (!!!!) wieder  einbauen, nicht bei Regenwetter und feuchter Luft.


----------



## raceandsound (1. Dezember 2016)

@Riverna

ich finde den Heckansatz ein wenig zu dominant, sprich die Höhe/Tiefe ist ein wenig too much.
Die Sommerböcke sind zwar der Hammer, aber die anderen finde ich jetzt auch nicht soo schlecht.
Generell kann man sagen, daß du den Subi um eine Ecke verschönert hast!

@Zeiss
bist du mit deiner Bremserei am 8ter weitergekommen?

Mal ein kleines Update von mir:

Den silbernen S70R habe ich um guten Kurs weiterverkauft.
Die Zeit die ich mit diesem Wagen verbracht habe, war einfach genial und machte sehr viel Spaß (auch an Trackdays und 1/4 Meile).
Zum Schluß waren es dann knapp 360 Pferde und 560 NM, mehr ist ohne viel mehr Aufwand nicht gegangen.
Da ich wusste, daß mir der Hobel fehlen würde und ich außerdem noch ein Schauferl drauflegen wollte, 
bin ich quer durch Europa gefahren und hab mir ein paar andere Exemplare "Made in Sweden" angesehen.

Zwischenzeitlich bin ich auch Papa geworden, also auch gleich Ausschau nach einem Kombi gemacht.
Es wurde ein 2006er V70 II Diesel mit 6 Gang Automatik und 163PS.
Tolle History, sehr gepflegt, kann 1,8 Tonnen ziehen und braucht verhältnismäßig nichts (im Schnitt 6 Liter).
Gleich mal die D5 Software drübergebügelt (gleicher Motor und Peripherie), das zusätzliche Drehmoment hat sich bezahlt gemacht.
War aber dann doch recht viel mit dem Hobel in ganz Europa unterwegs und hatte knapp 60.000km in 13 Monaten runtergespult,
also diesen gleich wieder gut weiterverkauft und jetzt einen 2008er V70 II D5 mit voller Hütte (Leder, Navi usw...) um gutes Geld geholt.

Jo...warum war ich in Europa unterwegs.
Erstens weil mir der S70R fehlte und zweitens will ich mir einen Rennwagen basteln.
Ersteres wurde fast wieder ein silberner S70R aus Spanien mit nur 80.000km.
Dieser ging aber gleich wieder an einen guten Freund, der von meinem ersten so begeistert war.
Also ging die Reise weiter und es wurde ein gelber 850 T5R...endlich einen brauchbaren gefunden!
Der bekommt über diesen Winter folgendes spendiert:
Zuerst mal auf Stage 0 bringen und diverse Bauteile erneuern (Zündsystem, Ventile im Turbosystem usw)
S60R bottom end (Block) mit H-Schaft Pleuel (~ für ca. 800Nm) 
S70R ported head (Zylinderkopf)
850 N/A cams (Nockenwellen)
S70R intake
modifizierter 19T Lader (gut für standfeste 350-400 Pferde und 650 Nm)
Bosch green injectors (Vauxhall VXR Einspritzdüsen)
V70 II D5 oil cooler
S60R M66 6 Ganggetriebe mit Gripper LSD (Diff) und bearbeitetem Schwung + Kupplung (für ca. 650-700Nm)
BC Racing Gewindefahrwerk
IPD Streben
Do88 Ladeluft und Wasserkühler
Ported S60R krümmer in 3 Zoll Ferrita Downpipe, weiter in 200 Zellen Kat und dann Ferrita Anlage
Bremse entweder die 320er Bremse direkt von Volvo, eher wahrscheinlich aber eine Porsche Brembo Kombo.
Abgestimmt wird das ganze dann in England bei einem guten Bekannten, der schon zig 850/S70R/V70R gemapped hat.
Angefangen wird mal bei 350PS und 560Nm, da mal das ganze einfahren und rauskommen sollte dann trackdaytaugliche 400PS und 650Nm.

Bin schon gespannt, wird sicher noch mehr Spaß machen, als der oben genannte S70R!
So jetzt zum Rennwagen...

Wie oben geschrieben, hab ich mir einen V70 II D5 für Family und Rennwagen besorgt. 
War lange überlegen was ich da aufbauen will...Volvo oder doch BMW...
Mein Erstgebohrener macht gerade die Lehre mit Matura bei BMW...also habe ich mich dazu entschieden, doch wieder was Blau/weisses aufzubauen.
Nur was genau...selber schon an einigen Projekten beteiligt gewesen (E30 M3 Allrad mit S50, E36 M3 Allrad mit S54, E30 V12, usw).
Es mußte irgendetwas "besonderes sein"...aber doch wieder so original, weil diverse Veranstalter einen originalen Block verlangen (Bergrallycup usw...)

Also wird die Grundbasis ein E30 325i, E30 M3 hat "nur" einen S14 Vierzylinder und die vorhandene Preispolitik ist jenseits von Gut und Böse...geistesgestört!
E30 325i umbauen mittels ETA auf 2,7 liter ist jetzt nicht unbedingt was neues und wurde 1000fach gebaut.
Also werden wir den M20B25 ein wenig mehr Hubraum verschaffen...haben nur wenige gebaut, 
Umbaukits hat es auch gegeben, waren für die Straße und hatten aber nur ein wenig mehr Leistung.
Hab mit meinem Motorenbauer gesprochen und wir werden jetzt 3,2-3,3 Liter angehen.
Mit den offenen Ansaugtrichtern und auf richtig scharf getrimmt sollten dann halbwegs haltbare und gesaugte 350 Pferde dabei rausschauen.
Geht zwar noch mehr, aber dann müßte ich jedes 2te Rennen Motor revidieren, auf sowas hab ich keinen Bock und macht für mich keinen Sinn.
Das Ding braucht "nur" die paar Minuten den Berg rauf halten, oder die paar Meter am Dragstrip, aber man muß ja nicht bis aufs letzte alles ausreizen.
Gewichtstechnisch wird das auch recht interessant...
ich werde zwar nicht die gleichen Werte wie ein Kollege erreichen (320is mit S14 Motor, über 300PS auf 770kg),
der hat schon vieles in Kohlefaser und man glaubt nicht wieviel Blech man aus einem Wagen rausschneiden kann, aber 850-900kg werden es schon werden.

Der Bub macht 2017 seinen Führerschein, da kommt sicher auch noch was auf mich zu...^^

Jo, so schaut der Plan für 2017/2018 aus!^^

Ajo, Bilder folgen noch in den nächsten Tagen!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Also wird die Grundbasis ein E30 325i, E30 M3 hat "nur" einen S14 Vierzylinder und die vorhandene Preispolitik ist jenseits von Gut und Böse...geitesgestört!
> E30 325i umbauen mittels ETA auf 2,7 liter ist jetzt nicht unbedingt was neues und wurde 1000fach gebaut.
> Also werden wir den M20B25 ein wenig mehr Hubraum verschaffen...haben nur wenige gebaut,


Ich weiß nicht... Mittlerweile sind so viele BMW als rennauto unterwegs, das die dinger einfach nur noch gewöhnlich sind. Mich nervt sowas als zuschauer gewaltig.
Richtig schön anzuschauen sind aber auch nur autos, die man gleich am sound erkennt, oder die nicht jeder kennt. Alternativ kann es auch noch ein ausgefallener fahrstil heraus reißen, aber den wirst du kaum haben wenn du "nur" 1/4 mile bzw. bergrennen fährst.
Von daher hätte ich an deiner stelle wohl eher zu volvo+5-zylinder tendiert, aber das mußt ja du wissen. 
Hätte ich selbst das geld und die lust wäre wohl ein 1300er Lada das auto meiner wahl und ich würde eher rallye fahren. Wenn ich so sehe wie manche fahrer die dinger ums eck schmeißen...


----------



## Riverna (1. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @Riverna
> 
> ich finde den Heckansatz ein wenig zu dominant, sprich die Höhe/Tiefe ist ein wenig too much.
> Die Sommerböcke sind zwar der Hammer, aber die anderen finde ich jetzt auch nicht soo schlecht.
> Generell kann man sagen, daß du den Subi um eine Ecke verschönert hast!



Sehe ich eigentlich genau so wie du. Leider gibt es keine kleineren Flares, sind schon die kleinsten. Mich stört eigentlich bei jedem Japaner das die Heckschürze zu den Seitenschwellern so steil hinten hoch geht. Auf den Bildern sieht es noch etwas blöd aus da sie nicht bzw noch gar nicht richtig sitzen. Dazu kommen die Schmalspurfelgen... Werde sie mal lackieren und dann schauen ob es mir zusagt oder nicht. Verkauft bekommt man die Ansätze immer, vorallem da es die ABS Kunststoff Version ist und nicht der GFK Müll aus Ebay. 

Danke denke auch das ich bei dem Subi noch gut dabei bin, finde ihn Serie schon schön. Und will ihn nur etwas verändern. Die Zeiten von komplett Umbau ist vorbei...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> S60R M66 6 Ganggetriebe mit Gripper LSD (Diff) und bearbeitetem Schwung + Kupplung (für ca. 650-700Nm)


Und mein AW55 mag währenddessen nicht mal Serienleistung  .


----------



## raceandsound (1. Dezember 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht... Mittlerweile sind so viele BMW als rennauto unterwegs, das die dinger einfach nur noch gewöhnlich sind. Mich nervt sowas als zuschauer gewaltig.
> Richtig schön anzuschauen sind aber auch nur autos, die man gleich am sound erkennt, oder die nicht jeder kennt. Alternativ kann es auch noch ein ausgefallener fahrstil heraus reißen, aber den wirst du kaum haben wenn du "nur" 1/4 mile bzw. bergrennen fährst.
> Von daher hätte ich an deiner stelle wohl eher zu volvo+5-zylinder tendiert, aber das mußt ja du wissen.
> Hätte ich selbst das geld und die lust wäre wohl ein 1300er Lada das auto meiner wahl und ich würde eher rallye fahren. Wenn ich so sehe wie manche fahrer die dinger ums eck schmeißen...



Jein...sehe das eigentlich genauso wie du, bin da eher auch richtung Exot als Einheitsbrei gestrickt und ich hätte richtig Bock einen 850er aufzubauen, 
wie damals in der BTCC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Motorenbauer würde sich das auch zutrauen...sprich 5 Zylinder Sauger scharf machen, aber...
Wenn ich sowas anfange, gibt es keine halben Sachen und meist wird das teuer...^^
Da ich aber bei weitem kein unbegrenztes Budget habe, muß ich mich ein wenig nach der Decke strecken.
Ich hab durch meine Vergangenheit einfach mehr Kontakte in der "BMW Welt", dadurch auch mehr Zugriff auf Teile, Zeichnungen, Fotos usw...
Eigentlich mußte ich mit Erstaunen feststellen, daß bei den letzten 3 Bergrennen/5 Dragraces die ich besucht habe, 
sehr sehr wenig BMW vertreten waren.
Da muß mal wieder was gemacht werden...^^
Außerdem so ein alter Reihen 6 Ender mit offenen Tröten und den Auspuff unter dem Fahrersitz durch den Seitenschweller raus...ja, will haben!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und mein AW55 mag währenddessen nicht mal Serienleistung  .


Oje, macht sie schon Probleme? 
Du hast doch noch nicht lange einen C70 II wenn ich mich recht erinnere oder?
Wann war die letzte Spülung, oder noch gar nicht gemacht?
Letzter Softwarestand?
Hast du Vida Dice (2014D) zu Hause oder zur Verfügung?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Dezember 2016)

Probleme macht sie nicht. Hab auch direkt nach dem Kauf erst mal spülen lassen und mit Vida(China-Dice und Version 2014 liegt vor) die Anpassung zurück gesetzt.
Aber es ist einfach Auslieferungszustand dass das Getriebe dem Motor erst im dritten Gang/Stufe vollen Boost erlaubt. Und gleichzeitig hat man die Chassis/Motor Kombination (C70II facelift mit T5)  mit keinem anderen Getriebe angeboten. 

@850 BTCC: War das ein Sauger? Bin fest von nen Turbo ausgegangen.


----------



## raceandsound (2. Dezember 2016)

Ah ok, also eh schon vorgesorgt, sehr gut!
Ja ich weiß auch nicht was sich Volvo dabei gedacht hat.
Vor 2009 wurde er noch als Schalter ausgeliefert...Technik war ja noch da, siehe C30 T5 bis 2012.

@850 BTCC
damals gab es in dieser Rennklasse keine Turbomotoren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
The 850 racer was equipped with a 2.0 litre 20 valve 5-cylinder in-line engine (without turbo), 
delivering 280bhp @ 8.500rpm. The car was a frontwheeldrive (FWD) and had a X-Trac 6-speed sequential gearbox. 
Engine: Highly tuned 2 litre unit:- 
Number of cylinders: 5 
Valves per cylinder: 4 
Displacement mm: 1,999 
Stroke mm: 73.9 
Bore mm: 83 
Max. output KW/bhp/rpm 205+/280+/8500


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Wo wurde der denn eingesetzt? 2l sind nicht dtm, und da wären 280ps auch zu wenig gewesen.


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2016)

BTCC 
British Touring Car Championship


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Jein...sehe das eigentlich genauso wie du, bin da eher auch richtung Exot als Einheitsbrei gestrickt und ich hätte richtig Bock einen 850er aufzubauen,
> wie damals in der BTCC.
> 
> 
> ...


Jup, könnte mir auch gefallen. Aber ich würde dazu vieleicht den kombi nehmen plus genau diese lackierung.


> Wenn ich sowas anfange, gibt es keine halben Sachen und meist wird das teuer...^^
> Da ich aber bei weitem kein unbegrenztes Budget habe, muß ich mich ein wenig nach der Decke strecken.


Also deine liste weiter oben ließ aber was anderes vermuten. 


> Ich hab durch meine Vergangenheit einfach mehr Kontakte in der "BMW Welt", dadurch auch mehr Zugriff auf Teile, Zeichnungen, Fotos usw...


Naja, der E30 hat wenigstens den vorteil, das es eh nur einen lackier-stil gibt der gut aussieht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Eigentlich mußte ich mit Erstaunen feststellen, daß bei den letzten 3 Bergrennen/5 Dragraces die ich besucht habe,
> sehr sehr wenig BMW vertreten waren.


Da müssen die alle richtung rallye gegangen sein.  BMW ist im  derzeit bei hobby-fahrern recht beliebt zumal man mit den dingern anscheinend quer fahren kann, ohne das der "arsch" zu weit draußen hängt.
Dieses problem scheinen dagegen die volvo 840 zu haben. (gibt einen volvo-cup) Entweder es geht halbwegs zivilisiert um die kurve oder der bock dreht sich zu sehr. (was durch stoisches gas geben kompensiert wird  )


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Dezember 2016)

Heute habe ich mein Cabrio verkauft und mein Händler war so nett, dass er mir bis zur Abholung meines Neuen nächsten Freitag im Werk, einen  SQ7 (!!!) zur Verfügung stellt.
900 Nm ab 1.000 Upm und 435 PS sind der absolute Hammer, kann ich dazu nur sagen  .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Oha, berichte mal, was der schluckt.
Optisch gefiel mir der alte besser, der war mir aber innen zu klein, preislich dazu dann zu hoch.
Den neuen habe ich innen noch nicht angesehen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oha, berichte mal, was der schluckt.



Nach sehr viel zähflüssigem Verkehr, einer Beschleunigung auf VMax und viel lustigem Durchbeschleunigen zeigt der BC einen Schnitt von 10,0 Liter/ 100 km an. Wenn ich die nächsten Tage so fahre wie ich es mit meinem Auto machen würde, dürfte er am Ende bei ca. 9 Litern/ 100 km stehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Dezember 2016)

Das wäre ja sehr human.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte den 272 PS, für welchen ich mich schlussendlich auch entschieden habe, 2 Wochenenden zur Probefahrt und kam mit dem Panzer auf einen Schnitt von 7,6l/ 100 km.
Insofern bin ich gar nicht so überrascht von den 10 Litern die jetzt auf der Uhr stehen. Bin aber heute auch nur 200 km weit gefahren, dass sagt ja noch nicht so viel aus.


----------



## fatlace (2. Dezember 2016)

ich hab mir gerade erstmal ein H&R deep 110mm mit voll einstellbaren Domlagern für meinen GTI clubsport bestellt, sollte ich noch vor meinem auto bekommen


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mein Cabrio verkauft und mein Händler war so nett, dass er mir bis zur Abholung meines Neuen nächsten Freitag im Werk, einen  SQ7 (!!!) zur Verfügung stellt.
> 900 Nm ab 1.000 Upm und 435 PS sind der absolute Hammer, kann ich dazu nur sagen  .
> 
> 
> ...


So ähnlich sieht mein Auto auch aus.
Naja es ist weiss und das Nummernschild fängt auch so an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> 900 Nm ab 1.000 Upm und 435 PS sind der absolute Hammer, kann ich dazu nur sagen  .



Das braucht der auch um halbwegs zügig voran zu kommen 
Mit 500 oder 600Nm passiert bei dem Gewicht nicht so viel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich hab mir gerade erstmal ein H&R deep 110mm mit voll einstellbaren Domlagern für meinen GTI clubsport bestellt, sollte ich noch vor meinem auto bekommen


Warum machst du dein Auto langsamer als Serie?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit 500 oder 600Nm passiert bei dem Gewicht nicht so viel.



Geht schon, die SQ geht in 4,8s auf 100 km/h, meine normale Q mit 600 Nm benötigt dafür 6,3s. Kann ich mit leben  .


----------



## fatlace (3. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum machst du dein Auto langsamer als Serie?



Weil ich kein rennfahrer bin, und optik mir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> , und optik mir wichtiger ist.



Warum bestellst du dir dann nen Golf?


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2016)

Vermutlich weil ihm das Auto gefällt.


----------



## fatlace (3. Dezember 2016)

don't feed the troll, ich seh seine beiträge nichtmal


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2016)

Hm, Golf und Optik ist schon möglich, mir ist das aber über, hier bei mir sieht man die ja überproportional oft, auch getuned.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil ihm das Auto gefällt.



DaswäreeineErklärung(scheißTastatur).


----------



## fatlace (3. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hm, Golf und Optik ist schon möglich, mir ist das aber über, hier bei mir sieht man die ja überproportional oft, auch getuned.



ich hab lange nach einem nachfolger für mein e92 gesucht.
es sollte ein "hot hatch" werden, der focus rs ist rausgefallen weil er keine automatik hat, und die händler so gut wie keine rabatte geben wollten, verkauft sich wohl auch so ganz gut.
das civic type r concept hat mir sehr gefallen, das auto was sie aber released haben, überhaupt nicht mehr, und das gleiche problem wieder das es keine automatik gibt.
der 135i stand auch zur debatte, wäre aber locker über 10k teurer geworden und hat das budget gesprengt, das lag bei 35k.
beim seat leon fand ich den innenraum häßlich, genauso wie beim megane rs, der mir aber von außen genauso wenig gefällt.
hätte mir fast einen gebrauchten golf r geholt, wurde aber glücklicherweise schon verkauft,.
ich hatte den clubsport nicht auf dem schirm, und der gefällt mir von der optik deutlich besser, und fährt sich meiner meinung nach auch besser. 
obwohl er  kein allrad hat. 
der r mag schneller sein, aber er ist auch langweiliger zu fahren, und macht weniger spass.
gebraucht wäre der 135 eine option gewesen, da hab ich aber einfach keinen passenden gefunden.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> fand ich den innenraum häßlich, genauso wie beim megane rs, der mir aber von außen genauso wenig gefällt.
> n.



Und auch keine Opa-Matik hat...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich wohne bei WOB hier ist nichts langweiliger als ein Golf 

Ich bin absolut nicht auf Leistung aus, beim Auto, bin eh nur wo unterwegs, wo 120 zu 99% eh max ist, eher 70er Zonen, ...

Hab n 90ps Diesel in der Golfklasse und n 136er in Passatklasse, reicht mir völlig aus.
Beide fix genug und gerade der i40 ist eh hübsch...

Ein Golf käme mir nur vors haus, wenn die Firma mir das Ding als Dienstwagen hin stellt, und keine Alternative besteht.

Nicht falsch verstehen, der Golf ist in sich ein tolles auto, aber einfach zu “langweilig“.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

Mein "Arbeitgeber" stellt mir nen Golf als Dienstwagen zur Verfügung. Das einzige, was ich wirklich mag, ist die Massagefunktion vom Fahrersitz. Demletzt war das Ding in der Werkstatt und ich musste den Megane nehmen. Und was war? Steinschlag beim Megane in der Frontscheibe. Danke VW!


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2016)

Was unterscheidet einen "Arbeitgeber" von einem Arbeitgeber?


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich arbeite auf Honorarbasis. Bin also nicht angestellt, sondern Freiberufler. Darf aber die Dienstwagen mit nutzen, bzw. bekomme halt ne Vergütung, wenn ich meine Schüssel nehme...


----------



## Riverna (3. Dezember 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> don't feed the troll, ich seh seine beiträge nichtmal



Das beste was man machen kann, wenn man zwei bestimmte Personen auf der Liste hat, kann man hier echt gut lesen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das beste was man machen kann, wenn man zwei bestimmte Personen auf der Liste hat, kann man hier echt gut lesen.



Wie konntest du dich selbst auf deine Ignore-Liste setzen?


----------



## dsdenni (3. Dezember 2016)

Hab mal ne kleine Frage:

Mein Kumpel fährt einen Volvo S60 2.4L 170 PS 5 Zylinder

Nun hat der Wagen das Problem das der manchmal Leerlaufschwierigkeiten hat. Also das die Drehzahl dann von 800 auf 5-600 droppt. 

Leistung ist noch voll da und sonst keine Probleme. Dann haben wir mal versucht den Luftmassenmesser abzuklemmen um zu gucken ob sich was ändert. Komischerweise dieselben Symptome und noch immer volle Leistung. Woran könnte das liegen?

Mich wunderst das der überhaupt noch so gut dann fährt. Wenn ich mich dran erinner was der Bora (1.9er TDi) gemacht hat als der LMM kaputt war^^ 

Hatte garkeine Leistung mehr dann gehabt..


----------



## Zeiss (3. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich wohne bei WOB hier ist nichts langweiliger als ein Golf



Genau so wie hier nichts langweiliger ist als ein Porsche oder ein AMG...


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2016)

Im Zweifelsfall hängt einfach der LL-Regler selbst. Die Luftmasse ist bei Leerlaufdrehzahl eh eher uninteressant.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall hängt einfach der LL-Regler selbst. Die Luftmasse ist bei Leerlaufdrehzahl eh eher uninteressant.


Aber selbst beim fahren juckt es den Wagen nicht, er fährt genauso wie vorher

Beim Kaltlauf läuft er normal mit erhöhter Drehzahl und wenn er heiß ist hat er diese Schwankungen manchmal auch nicht immer. Provozierbar wenn man während des fahrens Kupplung getreten hält sieht man wie die Drehzahl bis 600 ungefähr runterfällt und sich dann wieder fängt


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2016)

Meinen ersten C70 konnte man zum Teil mit Klima auf Vollgas oder Alle E-Verbraucher gleichzeitig an zum schwanken bringen. Letzteres war ziemlich sicher die Halbtote Batterie mit der ich ihn dann irgendwann verkauft habe. Das sah man dann Nachts aber auch weil die Instrumentenbeleuchtung etwas mit geschwankt hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall hängt einfach der LL-Regler selbst. Die Luftmasse ist bei Leerlaufdrehzahl eh eher uninteressant.


So ein neues Auto hat noch einen LL Steller?


----------



## dsdenni (4. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meinen ersten C70 konnte man zum Teil mit Klima auf Vollgas oder Alle E-Verbraucher gleichzeitig an zum schwanken bringen. Letzteres war ziemlich sicher die Halbtote Batterie mit der ich ihn dann irgendwann verkauft habe. Das sah man dann Nachts aber auch weil die Instrumentenbeleuchtung etwas mit geschwankt hat.


Das ist bei dem ebenfalls der Fall

Also das die Spannung wohl nicht ganz sauber ist und das sieht man stark mit eingeschalteter Innenbeleuchtung oder auch Tacho

Aber ein Auto mit E-Drosselklappe hat doch eig. Keinen Kaltlaufregler?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2016)

Bei nem 2.4 mit 170PS reden wir von einem Baujahr um 2000. und eBay und co würden mir auch gerne ein "Leerlaufregelventil" für so ein Fahrzeug verkaufen. Ob das Sinn ergibt:  Motorentechnik ist nicht mein Fachgebiet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2016)

Eieiei, Volvo hat ja sowas wirklich noch verbaut.  Das kenne ich eher nur von Fahrzeugen mit H-Zulassung.  Wie unterschiedlich die Hersteller doch vom Stand der Technik bei den Motoren sind.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2016)

Volvo hat dem großen Umstieg auf ihre "Drive-E" ja gerade erst vollbracht. Die 5-(und 6-)Ender sind vom Entwurf eher in den 80er anzusiedeln, auch wenn sie nach und nach so Extras wie E-Gas bekommen haben.


----------



## Riverna (4. Dezember 2016)

Irgendjemand hat sich doch mal interessiert wieviel "echten" Verbrauch, sprich LPG und Benzin zusammen so ein Gasauto hat. Da ich nun knapp 10.000 Kilometer gefahren bin ein kleines Fazit von mir. Der Gasverbrauch hat sich bisher bei 12.71L (6.45Euro pro 100km) und Benzin bei 0.46L (0.59Cent pro 100km) eingependelt. Der reine Spritverbrauch liegt somit bei 7.04Euro pro 100 Kilometer (Subaru ist bei 16.44Euro). Jetzt konnte man noch die 400ml Flashlube (Ventilschutzaddektiv) dazu rechnen. Das wären 1000ml a 24.99Euro auf 12500 Kilometer, was somit überschlagen 20Cent pro 100 Kilometer wäre. 

Ansich ein unglaublich günstiges Fahrzeug, mit dem man auch mehrere hundert Kilometer fahren kann ohne irgendwie Ermüdet zu sein. Jedoch bin ich aktuell schon wieder am überlegen ob ich nicht auf etwas mit mehr Leistung und weniger Gewicht umsteige wie einem weiteren Impreza WRX, Skyline R33 oder Toyota Soarer. Aber diese Idee versuche ich mir eigentlich selber auszureden weil ich weiß das es Blödsinn wäre.


----------



## Lee (5. Dezember 2016)

Ist das der Lexus?
Das war ein 6 Zylinder mit Gas oder? Was hat der mit Gas so an Leistung? Aber echt traumwerte verglichen mit den 10-11€ die mein 1.4 Saugbenziner ohne Leistung pro 100km kostet...


----------



## Seeefe (5. Dezember 2016)

Man sagt so ~5-10%.


----------



## Riverna (5. Dezember 2016)

Richtig 6Zylinder 3.0L 222PS.

Einen wirklichen Leistungsverlust merke ich beim Lexus nicht, bein Almera mit seinen 90PS fiel mir das schon auf das er im Gasbetrieb etwas langsamer war.  Bei 90PS fällt es halt auch wenn dir da was verloren geht. Wie Seeefe schon sagte, es werden 5% - 10% gesagt, im schlimmsten Fall wären es somit 22PS Verlust.


----------



## raceandsound (5. Dezember 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kleine Frage:
> 
> Mein Kumpel fährt einen Volvo S60 2.4L 170 PS 5 Zylinder
> 
> ...



Servus!

Google mal nach folgendem:

"Volvo Drosselklappe defekt"

oder auch hier mal eine kleine Info:

Reparatur Volvo Drosselklappe

Meist wird eine neue Drosselklappe beim Freundlichen verbaut...aber bitte vorher googeln...manchmal hilft reinigen, manchmal anlernen usw usf.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Google mal nach folgendem:
> 
> ...


OK

Wird er mal prüfen

Nur was ist das mit dem LMM?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> "Volvo Drosselklappe defekt"


Das letzte mal dass das bei mir im Fehlerspeicher stand befanden sich dort Teile des Turbos


----------



## raceandsound (5. Dezember 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> OK
> 
> Wird er mal prüfen
> 
> Nur was ist das mit dem LMM?



Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, was es da mit dem LMM auf sich hat.
Habe selber schon bei all möglichen Herstellern alles erlebt...von komplett absterben bis zu keiner Änderung!
Auf jeden Fall auslesen lassen...alles!
Leider nicht unbekannt der Fehler mit der Drosselklappe...Auf vielen Volvo Modellen quer durch die Bank.
Leider auch meist recht kostspielig...
Gott sei Dank haben die 850er/S70R/V70R Phase 1 noch eine mechanische...wird nie defekt.^^



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das letzte mal dass das bei mir im Fehlerspeicher stand befanden sich dort Teile des Turbos



War es ein K24 Lader?
Warum hat es den Lader zerlegt?

@TurricanVeteran

850er Kombi wäre sicher lustig!^^
Die Liste weiter oben verursacht mit allem drum und dran weniger Kosten als ein nackter E30 M3 Block (S14).
BMW wird oft gerne bei Anfängern genommen, weil der Markt noch recht gut mit Teilen versorgt ist.

Was auch recht lustig ist:
Rally Car Specialists for group 4 escort, escort mk 2, mkii escort, atlas axle Rally Car Specialists for group 4 escort, escort mk 2, mkii escort, atlas axle
MK2 Escort von null aufbauen...werden viele Teile noch neu hergestellt!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> War es ein K24 Lader?
> Warum hat es den Lader zerlegt?


War ein B5254T7 in Standardspec, kein anderer Lader oder auch nur gechippt.
Ist nicht ganz klar. Ich tippe auf Produktionsfehler, da sich eine Verdichterschaufel am Stück verabschiedet hat und dann im Schlauch hing.


----------



## Seabound (5. Dezember 2016)

Oh menno, Mugshot. Jetzt haben sie mich doch... Das kann teuer werden... Zumindest ein bisschen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Die Liste weiter oben verursacht mit allem drum und dran weniger Kosten als ein nackter E30 M3 Block (S14).


Dann will ich den preis für den M3-block wohl eher nicht wissen. 


> Was auch recht lustig ist:
> Rally Car Specialists for group 4 escort, escort mk 2, mkii escort, atlas axle Rally Car Specialists for group 4 escort, escort mk 2, mkii escort, atlas axle
> MK2 Escort von null aufbauen...werden viele Teile noch neu hergestellt!


Elliot Rallyesport fährt hierzulande so ein teil. Leider sind sie mir dieses jahr nicht vor die linse gefahren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist der, den ich kenne. Laut der facebook-seite haben sie wohl mittlerweile einen grünen ford. Allerdings war der schwarze gruppe H und die ist ab 2017 eigentlich nicht mehr startberechtigt. (ist halt sch... wenn z.b. die einheits-fahrzeuge der citroen racing trophy oder vom opel-cup mit den alten kisten nicht mithalten können ) Dachte auch, ich hätte dieses jahr noch einen anderen gesehen, aber ich hab keine lust gut 7000 bilder zu durchsuchen.  
Jedenfalls wäre es schön, wenn hier noch ein paar davon aufgebaut würden. Ist an und für sich auch ein schönes fahrzeug.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2016)

Der Verbrauch auf meiner täglichen Fahrt ins Büro.
Nicht besonders gerast, nicht besonders geschlichen, eben ganz normal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2016)

Ohne zu wissen, was das für ein Auto ist, lässt sich schlecht darauf zurück schließen, ob das jetzt ein hoher oder ein niedriger Verbrauch ist. 

Für einen Smart Diesel wären die 7,5 vielleicht viel, für einen Jeep Cherokee eher wenig.


----------



## CRYztal312 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und vermute das es sich um einen S Q7 handelt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ohne zu wissen, was das für ein Auto ist, lässt sich schlecht darauf zurück schließen, ob das jetzt ein hoher oder ein niedriger Verbrauch ist.



Ist ein SQ7 (435 PS, 900 Nm), siehe Drehzahlmesser.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Dezember 2016)

Gut, ist ja auch ein Diesel. 
Wenn du mal die Leistung auch abrufen würdest, sehe das sicher anders aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn du mal die Leistung auch abrufen würdest, sehe das sicher anders aus.



Stimmt. Am Freitag war ich unterwegs, x-mal stark beschleunigt, VMax (bzw. bis in den Limiter) gefahren, Stau. Gesamtschnitt nach 220 km -> 9,9l/ 100km. Wahnsinn  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Dezember 2016)

Immer noch gut für ne Schrankwand mit Sportmotor


----------



## ITpassion-de (7. Dezember 2016)

Ist irgendwie befremdlich mit 250 km/h derart hoch über der Straße zu sitzen. Aber geil  .
Und mein Wägelchen bekomme ich ja auch schon in weniger als 48 Stunden.


----------



## dsdenni (7. Dezember 2016)

Ist sicher ganz geil mit dem E-Lader ^^


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stimmt. Am Freitag war ich unterwegs, x-mal stark beschleunigt, VMax (bzw. bis in den Limiter) gefahren, Stau. Gesamtschnitt nach 220 km -> 9,9l/ 100km. Wahnsinn  .


Für so eine dicke Kiste mit der Leistung ist das schon beachtlich wenig.
Da kann man auf Diesel schimpfen wie man will, aber was mich das schon an Geld gespart hat, ist schon nicht schlecht.
Ich verbrauche jetzt auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 5,7 Liter........wenn ich es mal krachen lasse war mein höchster Schnitt 9,5 L.
Finde ich für 195PS und 400NM auch nicht übel.


----------



## fatlace (7. Dezember 2016)

Wow ging das schnell, letzten Freitag bestellt, Samstag bezahlt und heute ist es schon hier, fehlt nur noch das auto dazu


----------



## dsdenni (7. Dezember 2016)

Klar wenn man ordentlich KM fährt lohnt das schon. aloha was hast du denn für ein Auto nochma?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist sicher ganz geil mit dem E-Lader ^^


Wusste garnicht, das Audi den schon in Serie verbaut.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2016)

@fatlace: Schicke Spielzeuge


----------



## dsdenni (7. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht, das Audi den schon in Serie verbaut.


Deshalb die 900nm bei 1000 RPM

Die haben aber nicht nur wegen dem E-Lader das extra 48v Netz sondern auch irgendwie wegen aktivem Fahrwerk


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2016)

Die Stabilisatoren werden durch das Hochvoltsystem unterstützt um die Wankneigung zu minimieren. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, leistet die wassergekühlte Lichtmaschine um 280 Ampere.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2016)

Für 280A schon nen wassergekühlter Generator?  Ist doch in fast jedem normalo PKW verbaut.  ...zumindest bei 12V


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2016)

Tja, Audi halt...


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2016)

Bei deinen Super-Duper-Autos vielleicht, aber ansonsten findet man solche Leistungen eher nur in den dicksten Oberklasse-Fahrzeugen. Ein Otto-Normal-Passat begnügt sich als 2.0TDI mit ~140 Ampere und wassergekühlt ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Bei solchen Leistungen erreichen die durch Leckströme erreichten Temperaturen schon Werte, wo andere Komponenten schnell abfackeln könnten. Aber bei dir ist das natürlich anders.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2016)

Meinst Du jetzt mich oder TheBadFrag?

BMW verbaut 180A Limas mit und ohne Wasserkühlung, es gibt beides.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2016)

Also bei uns haben selbst absolut volle S-Klassen nen luftgekühlten Generator. Absolut kein Problem. Und da ist die Stromaufnahme schon bei Zündung an und alle Verbraucher aus teilweise bei 60A+.  Da sitzt dann auch ein 300A Generator luftgekühlt drin.


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2016)

Wen ich meine? Dreimal darfst du raten.   ...fährst du mit Helm?


----------



## Riverna (7. Dezember 2016)

Wer fährt mit einem Helm? xD


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wen ich meine? Dreimal darfst du raten.   ...fährst du mit Helm?



Nö 

Frage nur, weil Dein Beitrag ohne Zitat und direkt nach meinem kam 

EDIT: Gerade nachgeschaut, der F02 760er hat eine 230A luftgekühlte Lima drin.


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2016)

Helm ist doch im Auto verboten, oder? Andrerseits, ich hab manchmal nen Gel-Helm auf, wenn ich mir ordentlich Wella reingeschmiert hab ^^. Ist aber dann kein echter Jet-Helm. Klebt nur, an der Kopfstütze. Das nervt etwas. Z


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr... hoffentlich machen wir dann mehr Touren als dieses Jahr, weil die kamen etwas zu kurz.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2016)

Die Felgen sind cool.


----------



## Beam39 (8. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...fährst du mit Helm?



Wer fährt schon ohne ????!


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2016)

Helm und Airbag ist, glaub ich, nicht so cool. Dann lieber HANS und kein Airbag.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Helm und Airbag ist, glaub ich, nicht so cool.


Warum?


----------



## Beam39 (8. Dezember 2016)

Muss ja nicht immer alles cool sein.


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Fährt ja aber im Rennsport keiner...


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind cool.


Für mich stand auch vom ersten Tag an fest, die Felgen oder keine. Da gab es gar keinen Spielraum für mich, beim Lexus gibt es eine handvoll Felgen die ich nehmen würde, da bin ich scheinbar nicht so wählerisch.


----------



## Seabound (8. Dezember 2016)

ohne würde sich ein bissel scheixxe fahren lassen...


----------



## fatlace (8. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für mich stand auch vom ersten Tag an fest, die Felgen oder keine. Da gab es gar keinen Spielraum für mich, beim Lexus gibt es eine handvoll Felgen die ich nehmen würde, da bin ich scheinbar nicht so wählerisch.



sind die mittlerweile eintragbar?
außer bei RHD Moneymaster?


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für mich stand auch vom ersten Tag an fest, die Felgen oder keine. Da gab es gar keinen Spielraum für mich, beim Lexus gibt es eine handvoll Felgen die ich nehmen würde, da bin ich scheinbar nicht so wählerisch.



Was sind es für welche?

Die Bremsanlage sieht da so verloren aus.


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> sind die mittlerweile eintragbar?
> außer bei RHD Moneymaster?



Gibt mittlerweile eine "Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung". Mit genau dieser hat der Speedmaster auch seine Eintragungen gemacht. Eintragbar waren die Felgen schon immer, der Speedmaster hat sich nur wegen dem Bundesland quer gestellt. Da ich im Mai zum TÜV muss (krass das ich den Stuhl schon so lange wieder habe, wie die Zeit vergeht) werde ich alles eintragen lassen müssen. Eingetragen bekomme ich alles, leider muss ich zu drei unterschiedlichen Firmen fahren... 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was sind es für welche?
> 
> Die Bremsanlage sieht da so verloren aus.


XXR 527 8.75J X18" ET15. Die Bremsanlage ist auch recht klein, VA 293.5MM HA 290MM... reicht eigentlich aber auch. Wobei ich trotzdem schon lange vor habe auf die Brembo Anlage um zu bauen.


----------



## fatlace (9. Dezember 2016)

naja unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung bringt mir nix, da stellt sich der tüv komplett quer bei mir.
auflagen sollen wohl auch noch ne ecke schärfer geworden sein.
So läden wie rhd würd ich auch meiden, was die für eintragungen nehmen ist halt jenseits von gut und böse, und in wie weit das bei einem ernstfall standhält ist auch fraglich.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2016)

Also wenn ich zu 3 verschieden Firmen fahren müsste um alles eingetragen zu bekommen, dann würde ich mir Gedanken machen.
Wenn ich mir was kaufe was eingetragen werden muss, dann muss egal sein wo ich eintragen lasse.


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2016)

Das mag bei einem deutschen Fahrzeug so sein, sicherlich aber nicht bei einem Import wo die Teile ebenfalls importiert werden müssen. Es ist völlig normal das damit nicht zum nächsten TÜV um die Ecke fahren kann, kein Grund sich in irgend einer Weise Gedanken zu machen... Ich will alleine mal sehen wie du eine Auspuffanlage irgendwo so einfach eingetragen bekommen haben willst


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zu 3 verschieden Firmen fahren müsste um alles eingetragen zu bekommen, dann würde ich mir Gedanken machen.
> Wenn ich mir was kaufe was eingetragen werden muss, dann muss egal sein wo ich eintragen lasse.



Grob fahrlässig. Aber von der Tankstellenfraktion kann man halt keine Verantwortung der Allgemeinheit gegenüber erwarten.


----------



## Captn (9. Dezember 2016)

Das hat weniger etwas mit Verantwortungslosigkeit als viel mehr mit bürokratischen Hürden zu tun.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

Die bürokratischen Hürden gibt's ja nicht umsonst. Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn jeder einfach alles eingetragen bekommen würde.


----------



## Captn (9. Dezember 2016)

Das ist ja gut und richtig, aber es gibt genug Dinge, bei denen man nur den Kopf schütteln kann.
Und ich meine keine sicherheitsrelevanten Fragen.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

Was denn genau für Dinge?


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich zu 3 verschieden Firmen fahren müsste  um alles eingetragen zu bekommen, dann würde ich mir Gedanken machen.
> Wenn ich mir was kaufe was eingetragen werden muss, dann muss egal sein wo ich eintragen lasse.



Theoretisch... praktisch hängt es von sehr vielen Faktoren ab,  speziell der Bereitschaft des Prüfers sein Hirn einzuschalten... Das  habe ich selbst erlebt mit dem 8er und das bei sowas banalem wie Räder  eintragen (original BMW, nicht aus dem Zubehör)...


----------



## Zoon (9. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum?



Beim Helm (ohne Hans) wenn der Airbag zündet =  Punch ala Tyson  gegen den Helm -> Genickbruch. Deswegen im Rennsport kein Airbag und  Hans. Zudem ist man mit den Renngurten richtig festgezurrt im Sitz kein Vergleich zum normalo Sicherheitsgurt - dass ein Airbag da eh kaum Sinn macht , sondern beim Aufprall die empfindlichen Verbindungen an der Halswirbelsäule gegen Überdehnen / brechen zu schützen -> Hans.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

Treffend erklärt!


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Beim Helm (ohne Hans) wenn der Airbag zündet =  Punch ala Tyson  gegen den Helm -> Genickbruch. Deswegen im Rennsport kein Airbag und  Hans. Zudem ist man mit den Renngurten richtig festgezurrt im Sitz kein Vergleich zum normalo Sicherheitsgurt - dass ein Airbag da eh kaum Sinn macht , sondern beim Aufprall die empfindlichen Verbindungen an der Halswirbelsäule gegen Überdehnen / brechen zu schützen -> Hans.



Ähmm, warum sollte man da einen Punch bekommen? 
Wartet der Airbag neuerdings bis ich kurz überm Lenkrad bin und zündet dann erst? 
Ob ich nun mit dem Helm in den Airbag "falle" oder mit dem Gesicht, sollte keinen lebensbedrohlichen Unterschied machen. 
Helmet & Airbag Interaction – Full Story - AIMSS


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du den Airbag nicht gerade mit dem Helm triffst, bricht er dir möglicherweise das Genick. Zudem ist der Kopf mit Helm erheblich schwerer. Man trifft den Airbag, wenn er noch nicht richtig gefaltet ist und schlägt durch. Am besten ist dann ein stylischer Jethelm, der vorne offen ist. 

Wenn Helm, dann nur mit 4- oder 6-Punkt Gurt und Hans. Dann is der Airbag auch egal, weil man den in der Regel beim Unfall nicht berrühren wird. 

Wenn Käfig im Auto, dann sowieso nur mit Helm, Hans und dem entsprechenden Gurt. Ich könnte mich über die Idioten am Ring totlachen, (wenns nicht so traurig wäre) die am Ring mit Käfig und ohne Helm rumbrettern.  *kopfschüttel*.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2016)

Den Link hast du dir wohl nicht durchgelesen?


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

Welchen Link? EdIT: Ok, den Link...

Ich kann kein Englisch.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Dezember 2016)

Dann hast du wohl Pech gehabt und in der Schule die ganze Zeit bei Englisch gepennt.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

So sieht's aus...


----------



## Beam39 (9. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist ein SQ7 (435 PS, 900 Nm), siehe Drehzahlmesser.



Sehr sehr schönes Fahrzeug btw. und das sage ich als jemand der SUV' s normalerweise nicht so mag. Ich hatte den mal für paar Tage. Was besonders gelungen ist, ist das Fahrwerk vom neuen Q7. Herausragend. Das vom Alten war die reinste Katastrophe. Viel zu hart und indirekt, man hatte immer das Gefühl in einem Auto mit knüppelharten Tieferlegerungsfedern zu sitzen.

Wenn ich mir einen SUV kaufen würde dann definitiv den. Allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Das hat weniger etwas mit Verantwortungslosigkeit als viel mehr mit bürokratischen Hürden zu tun.


Normalerweise lese ich die Postings von Seabound nicht, da ich aber den Zusammenhand nicht verstanden habe, war ich leider gezwungen. Zu ihm selber bzw seiner Aussage werde ich nichts sagen, es zeigt nur seine Ahnungslosigkeit in dem Bereich und das er eigentlich nur hier zum Trollen und provozieren ist... 

Für alle anderen erkläre ich gerne die Problematik. Die Eintragungen wären alle kein Problem (zwar nicht beim TÜV um die Ecke aber bei jedem Impoteur). Jedoch komme ich aus Hessen und somit gibt es ganz andere Richtlinien war Tuningteile ohne Gutachten gibt, dass meine Sachen kein Gutachten haben sollte klar sein, die japanischen Hersteller interessieren sich nicht für den deutschen Markt und deren teure Gutachten Erstellungen. Somit bleibt nur die §21 STvO, welche aber A sehr schwer in Hessen sind und B von irgendwelchen Sesselpupsern in Fulda gegenkontrolliert werden die das Fahrzeug im Lebtag nicht sehen. Somit bleibt einem eigentlich nur der Gang in ein anderes Bundesland, dies ist teuer da eben nicht jeder Impoteur alles eintragen will/kann. Auch hier kommt es natürlich drauf an was der Sachverständige akzeptiert und was nicht. Man kann natürlich zu einem Impoteur gehen wie z.B. RHD Speedmaster und alles auf einmal eintragen lassen, da er aber eine von sehr wenigen Stellen ist die die Möglichkeit haben alles einzutragen (was legal ist natürlich) nimmt er dafür auch horrende Preise (Felgen, Fahrwerk, AGA = 1500Euro). Wenn ich nun jedoch zu unterschiedlichen Firmen fahre und da z.B. einmal Felgen und Fahrwerk eintragen lasse, beim nächsten die Abgasanlage und beim dritten ein Lenkrad (oder was auch immer) bezahlt ich am Ende deutlich weniger, hab aber die Fahrerrei und den Stress. Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun das irgendwelche Teile illegal oder Qualitativ minderwertig sind sondern im Gegenteil, für irgenwelche billigen ATU Felgen, Ebay Fahrwerk und Co gibt es in der Regel auch Gutachten. Wenn man aber Zeug haben will das es z.B. in Deutschland nicht gibt, muss man diesen Weg einfach gehen.


----------



## fatlace (9. Dezember 2016)

heute den anruf bekommen das mein Clubsport fertig ist und ab nächster Woche abgeholt werden kann 
Ich hatte nicht vor den Wagen noch dieses Jahr abzuholen, weil ich keine EZ 2016 haben wollte und auch keine Winterreifen, da der Wagen imWinter eh nicht bewegt wird, vorerst jedenfalls.
Mein Händler wollte aber das ich ihn wegen seines Jahresumsatzes noch dieses Jahr hole 
Ich hab ihm gesagt solange er mir die Kurzzeitkennzeichen für die Abholung bezahlt und mir für den fall der fälle ein Satz Winterräder zur verfügung stellt damit ich den Wagen auf eigenen Rädern Nachhause fahren kann, wäre es für mich kein Problem.
Klar alles kein Problem 
Jetzt darf ich ihn am 27.12 abholen 
Nur doof das wir bei unserer Halle mitten im Umzugsstress sind, muss der wagen halt solange unterm Carport stehen.
Hoffe der Umzug ist schnell durch, was da an schrott zusammenkommt ist unglaublich, und wir sind nur 3 mann...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Dezember 2016)

Klingt nach Luxusproblemchen


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Dezember 2016)

Meine Q ist da  .

So schaut sie aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Dezember 2016)

Aus der Perspektive nett, aber mir gefällt die Seite nicht so gut


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Für alle anderen erkläre ich gerne die Problematik. ...



Deine Erklärung in allen Ehren, aber das ist viel Unsinn auf einem Fleck. Ich mag da auch gar nicht auf alle Details eingehen. Es ist ja schön, dass du alles eingetragen bekommst, aber alleine die Eintragungen der hier genannten Teile sind das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Nur um dein Bundesland mal in Schutz zu nehmen: Da läuft alles richtig ab, in allen anderen Bundesländern eben nicht. Die Behörde muss dein Auto nicht sehen, denn sie bewerten die Änderung auf gesetzlicher Grundlage.  ...und hier fehlt bei dir alles!

- Felgen ohne vollständiges Festigkeitsgutachten sind legal in Deutschland *nirgendwo *eintragungsfähig. Das ist schlicht unmöglich, auch wenn es manchen Idioten als Prüfer gibt, der es trotzdem macht.
- Eintragungen für 1.500€? Legaler wird es dadurch meist nicht, aber die Firmen und Prüfer lassen sich ihr halbgares und weitestgehend illegales Handeln vergolden.
- Frei gebaute Abgasanlagen sind in der Theorie auch nicht eintragungsfähig. Grenzwerte des Herstellers darf man nicht überschreiten und wo bleibt das Abgasgutachten?
- Anbauteile ohne Gutachten ebenso. Kein Materialprüfzeugnis, keine Eintragung.
- Lenkrad einzeln eintragen lassen? No way, denn Felgen, Fahrwerk, Bremse und Lenkung beeinflussen sich gegenseitig und dürfen nur in einem Atemzug eingetragen werden.

...

Die Praxis zeigt natürlich andere Auswüchse. Von jemanden wir dir, der ja jahrelange Erfahrung vorweisen kann, hätte ich nur eine "korrektere" Antwort erwartet. In Summe ist in Deutschland noch viel möglich, nur mit legal hat das nicht im Entferntesten zu tun. Aber bei euch gibt es ja auch Sachverständige, die lichttechnische Einrichtungen eintragen, obwohl das nicht machbar ist. Die erzählen viel dummes Zeug und ziehen ihren Dienst wie vor 20 Jahren durch.

So lange du gut damit fährst, ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Seabound (9. Dezember 2016)

War leider anzunehmen, dass ne fachmännische Antwort so ausfallen würde... 

Die Frage ist, wenn mal was passiert, ist der Prüfer schuldig, der das Auto abgenommen hat, oder der Halter, der sich "guten Gewissens" auf die "Expertise" des Prüfers verlassen hat?


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2016)

Ohne Bezug zum Rivernas Beitrag, würde ich es gern erklärt bekommen 



Klutten schrieb:


> - Felgen ohne vollständiges Festigkeitsgutachten sind legal in Deutschland *nirgendwo *eintragungsfähig. Das ist schlicht unmöglich, auch wenn es manchen Idioten als Prüfer gibt, der es trotzdem macht.



Was  ist ein "vollständiges Festigkeitsgutachten"? Ich habe von BMW ein  Schreiben, wo drin steht "Felge XY kann auf dem Fahrzeug Z gefahren  werden". Geht sowas auch durch?



Klutten schrieb:


> - Frei gebaute Abgasanlagen sind in der Theorie auch nicht  eintragungsfähig. Grenzwerte des Herstellers darf man nicht  überschreiten und wo bleibt das Abgasgutachten?



Ich habe  eine "frei gebaute" Abgasanlage, sie ist abgenommen und eingetragen, sie  ist lauter als serienmässig eingebaute, glaub die Differenz ist/war  3-4dB.



Klutten schrieb:


> - *Lenkrad einzeln eintragen lassen? No way*,  denn Felgen, Fahrwerk, Bremse und Lenkung beeinflussen sich gegenseitig  und dürfen nur in einem Atemzug eingetragen werden.



DAS wäre mir jedoch neu. Denn, wir haben im Club etliche Fahrzeuge,  die auf Raid Lenkrad umgerüstet sind, sowohl mit als auch ohne Airbag.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was  ist ein "vollständiges Festigkeitsgutachten"? Ich habe von BMW ein  Schreiben, wo drin steht "Felge XY kann auf dem Fahrzeug Z gefahren  werden". Geht sowas auch durch?



Bei originalen Felgen deutscher Hersteller gibt es keine Probleme, da  sie alle mal irgendwann im Rahmen einer Typgenehmigung geprüft wurden.  Die Automobilhersteller geben diese Gutachten natürlich nicht heraus, da  sie viele tausend Euro gekostet haben. Eine Traglastbescheinigung ist  aber für eine Eintragung in dem Fall ausreichend, zumal der Hersteller  selbst unterschreibt und damit in der Haftung steht. Probleme gibt es  aktuell ab Mai 2016 nur dann, wenn ein anderer Reifen montiert wird, als  der, der mal bei der Genehmigung drauf war. Das ist ja oft der Fall,  wenn man von einem anderen Modell Felgen wählt. Nimm meine Felgen (M5)  als Beispiel. Die Felgen gibt es in der Kombination 8,5J und 9,5J auch  auf jedem E60 - nicht aber mit den Reifengrößen vom M5, die mal auf der  Felge genehmigt wurden. An der Stelle fehlt dem TÜV jetzt der  Impact-Test (eine Art Anfahr-Test), der nicht mehr für die aktuelle  Bereifung nachgewiesen ist. Da es sich um eine Zerstörungsprüfung an der  Felge handelt, ist diese bei einer landläufigen Eintragung nach §21  StVZO schlicht und ergreifend unwirtschaftlich. Das ändert aber nichts  an der Tatsache, dass eine Eintragung damit in der Theorie nie mehr  möglich sein wird. Aktuell sieht die Praxis natürlich anders aus, aber  das wird sich über die Zeit wohl ändern.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe  eine "frei gebaute" Abgasanlage, sie ist abgenommen und eingetragen, sie  ist lauter als serienmässig eingebaute, glaub die Differenz ist/war  3-4dB.



Die Geräuschwerte des Herstellers, die in die Fahrzeugpapiere eingetragen sind, dürfen nicht überschritten werden. Das ist der Fakt, denn in §19(2) StVZO ist einer der drei Gründe, die zu einem *sofortigen *Erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis führen, die Änderung der Abgas- und Geräuschverhalten. Auch hier sieht die Praxis natürlich anders aus, aber das ist die Theorie.



Zeiss schrieb:


> DAS wäre mir jedoch neu. Denn, wir haben im Club etliche Fahrzeuge,  die auf Raid Lenkrad umgerüstet sind, sowohl mit als auch ohne Airbag.



Dafür gibt es eine Matrix für die gegenseitige Beeinflussung bei Kombinationen von Änderungen. Änderst du nur das Lenkrad, genügt ein Gutachten des jeweiligen Herstellers, der z.B. die Lenkbarkeit, Lenk- und Rückstellkräfte halt an einem Serienfahrzeug überprüft hat. Hast du ein anderes Fahrwerk verbaut oder eine andere Rad- Reifenkombination, dann muss der Prüfer bei der Abnahme des Lenkrades Stellung zu den genannten Dingen beziehen. Schließlich haben sich Spur, Sturz, Lenkrollhalbmesser und Einpresstiefe fast immer geändert. Man kann zwar jetzt die Komponenten theoretisch einzeln eintragen lassen, verdoppelt damit aber nur die Arbeit. Häufig bekommt der Kunde die Prüfung der Beeinflussung nicht mit ...oder der Prüfer kümmert sich einfach nicht darum. Das ist halt wieder Theorie und Praxis. Beides geht wie üblich weit auseinander, was aber die Bewertung der Korrektheit oder Legalität nicht besser macht.

Auch wieder Theorie: Der Prüfer, der seine Arbeit nicht richtig macht, rechtliche Nachweise nicht einfordert oder auch einfach eigenmächtig aufgrund seines scheinbaren Wissens handelt, kann wegen Falschbeurkundung strafrechtlich belangt werden. Das passiert auch ab und an, aber eben nur höchst selten bei den absoluten Härtefällen, die selbst durch ihre Organisation vor der Behörde nicht mehr gedeckt werden können. Da fehlen irgendwann die Argumente und schließlich ist jeder Sachverständige von seinem Bundesland persönlich betraut und das Bundesland damit von Haftungsansprüchen freigestellt. Das kann im Einzelfall also auch teuer werden und die Existenz kosten.

EDIT:
Auch ein schönes Beispiel ist hier erwähntes H&R-Deep... Ist ja schön und gut, dass man es tiefer als normal drehen kann, darf es aber nicht, da sich der Verstellbereich zur normalen Version nicht geändert hat. Da ist genauso irgendwo im Bereich 300-320mm Abstand von Radmitte bis Kotflügelkante schluss.


----------



## fatlace (9. Dezember 2016)

Richtig, da geht es mir aber um das Fahrverhalten, die normalen Gewinde sind bei 300-310mm am gewinde ende und die vorspannung ist meist schlecht bis gar nichtmehr vorhanden, und das fährt sich ********.
ich will das deep auch in keinster weise ausreizen

Ich möchte schon tief fahren aber legal soll es trotzdem bleiben gerade weil auch die freundin damit fährt usw.

Sehr gute infos Klutten, danke dafür


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei originalen Felgen deutscher Hersteller gibt es keine Probleme, da  sie alle mal irgendwann im Rahmen einer Typgenehmigung geprüft wurden.  Die Automobilhersteller geben diese Gutachten natürlich nicht heraus, da  sie viele tausend Euro gekostet haben. Eine Traglastbescheinigung ist  aber für eine Eintragung in dem Fall ausreichend, zumal der Hersteller  selbst unterschreibt und damit in der Haftung steht. Probleme gibt es  aktuell ab Mai 2016 nur dann, wenn ein anderer Reifen montiert wird, als  der, der mal bei der Genehmigung drauf war. Das ist ja oft der Fall,  wenn man von einem anderen Modell Felgen wählt. Nimm meine Felgen (M5)  als Beispiel. Die Felgen gibt es in der Kombination 8,5J und 9,5J auch  auf jedem E60 - nicht aber mit den Reifengrößen vom M5, die mal auf der  Felge genehmigt wurden. An der Stelle fehlt dem TÜV jetzt der  Impact-Test (eine Art Anfahr-Test), der nicht mehr für die aktuelle  Bereifung nachgewiesen ist. Da es sich um eine Zerstörungsprüfung an der  Felge handelt, ist diese bei einer landläufigen Eintragung nach §21  StVZO schlicht und ergreifend unwirtschaftlich. Das ändert aber nichts  an der Tatsache, dass eine Eintragung damit in der Theorie nie mehr  möglich sein wird. Aktuell sieht die Praxis natürlich anders aus, aber  das wird sich über die Zeit wohl ändern.



Okay, das leuchtet ein.



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Geräuschwerte des Herstellers, die in die Fahrzeugpapiere eingetragen sind, dürfen nicht überschritten werden. Das ist der Fakt, denn in §19(2) StVZO ist einer der drei Gründe, die zu einem *sofortigen *Erlöschen der Betriebserlaubnis führen, die Änderung der Abgas- und Geräuschverhalten. Auch hier sieht die Praxis natürlich anders aus, aber das ist die Theorie.



Die Geräuschwerte des Fahrzeugs wurden angepasst, bzw. korrigiert. Auf dem Gutachten stehen die korrigierten Werte, die dann in die Fahrzeugpapiere übernommen wurden. Ich kann Dir das Gutachten mal einscannen und zuschicken.



Klutten schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es eine Matrix für die gegenseitige Beeinflussung bei Kombinationen von Änderungen. Änderst du nur das Lenkrad, genügt ein Gutachten des jeweiligen Herstellers, der z.B. die Lenkbarkeit, Lenk- und Rückstellkräfte halt an einem Serienfahrzeug überprüft hat. Hast du ein anderes Fahrwerk verbaut oder eine andere Rad- Reifenkombination, dann muss der Prüfer bei der Abnahme des Lenkrades Stellung zu den genannten Dingen beziehen. Schließlich haben sich Spur, Sturz, Lenkrollhalbmesser und Einpresstiefe fast immer geändert. Man kann zwar jetzt die Komponenten theoretisch einzeln eintragen lassen, verdoppelt damit aber nur die Arbeit. Häufig bekommt der Kunde die Prüfung der Beeinflussung nicht mit ...oder der Prüfer kümmert sich einfach nicht darum. Das ist halt wieder Theorie und Praxis. Beides geht wie üblich weit auseinander, was aber die Bewertung der Korrektheit oder Legalität nicht besser macht.



Die meisten Fahrzeuge haben andere Rad-/Reifenkombinationen und auch andere Federn und Dämpfer, sind also alles andere als original


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2016)

Sind ja nur Beispiele zur Theorie und Praxis. Grundlegend diskutiere ich solche Dinge im Internet auch nicht, sondern stelle lediglich Sachverhalte dar. Ich bin ja auch nicht frei von Fehlern, kann aber von mir selbst behaupten, dass mein Wissensstand recht hoch ist. Gerade deshalb, da ich ja mittlerweile Fahrzeuge in Einzelgenehmigung zum Straßenverkehr nach aktueller Rechtslage zulasse. Die rechtlichen Hürden sind hoch und daher muss ich täglich irgendwelche Nachweise fordern oder Dinge selbst nachrechnen.

 Importfahrzeuge bei Erstzulassung in Deutschland sind da eine besondere Hürde. Der hier ist schon recht aufwendig in der Genehmigung. Legal und mächtig. 

B & B Enterprises GmbH in Ronnenberg/OT Empelde bei Hannover


----------



## Zeiss (10. Dezember 2016)

Okay, alles klar... Die eine Hand weißt nicht, was der andere Fuß macht...


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem ist doch, dass es der eine Prüfer einträgt und der andere nicht.
Wollte damals an meinem Audi 90 ne Gruppe A eintragen.
Also drunter gebaut und zum ersten Verein gefahren.
Ne zu laut, machen wir nicht.
200m zum nächsten Verein gefahren, der setzt sich rein, gibt kurz und guckt ins Gutachten.
"Da steht, dass die Lautstärke sich nicht verändern soll. Stimmt zwar nicht, aber egal"!
Dann hat er es mir eingetragen.

Nen ähnliches Spiel hatte ich mal mit Rädern+Spurverbreiterungen.
Der erste Prüfer wollte es mir nicht eintragen, da die ET zu niedrig.
Der zweite Prüfer, vom gleichen Verein, hat sich das Ganze angeguckt, die Freigängigkeit geprüft und es eingetragen.

Glaube kaum, dass das heute viel anders sein wird.


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Dein Beitrag hat sich zeitlich dazwischengeschummelt, ich bozog meine Antwort auf fatlace.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Geräuschwerte des Fahrzeugs wurden angepasst, bzw. korrigiert. Auf dem Gutachten stehen die korrigierten Werte, die dann in die Fahrzeugpapiere übernommen wurden. Ich kann Dir das Gutachten mal einscannen und zuschicken.



Gutachten bei einer frei gebauten Anlage? Aus der Entfernung kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass die Toleranzen der Hersteller für die Änderungen genutzt wurden. Heißt ja nicht umsonst Grenzwert.^^


----------



## fatlace (10. Dezember 2016)

@Klutten

Was muss man den beachten um ein fahrwerk was tiefer geschraubt ist als im gutachten erlaubt eingetragen zu bekommen? Wen platz geschaffen wurde und es selbst in extremen situationen nicht schleift?
Man liest halt allerhand und im internet auch viel müll 
da fängts von 8cm bodenfreiheit mindestens an bis lichtausrisskannte usw. 
Beispiel mein alter civic, die lichtausrisskante war schon oem tiefer wie es eigentlich erlaubt war, was ist da der maßstab nachdem man dann gehen muss?

ich glaub ich lass mein fahrwerk bei dir eintragen und müssen uns mal so unterhalten  Hannover ist ja nun nicht so weit weg 
Gute tüver zu finden die einzelabnahmen machen dürfen und auch noch lust auf ihre arbeit haben ist weitaus schwieriger als vernünftige lackierer.


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Du kennst das doch von den "gepfeffert"-Jungs. Auf der Homepage liegen die Autos auf der Erde und man macht Werbung damit, lässt du dir aber dort ein Fahrwerk eintragen, stehen da eben 300-320mm Abstand. Der Rest liegt dann beim Kunden. Der Prüfer hat es "hoch" abgenommen, der Kunde dann eigenmächtig runtergedreht. 

Die 8cm Bodenfreiheit stehen als Richtwert in einer Arbeitsgrundlage des TÜV (VdTÜV Merkblatt 751) und sind kein Fixpunkt.


----------



## fatlace (10. Dezember 2016)

Ja ich weiß.
K Custom wollte mir zu dem deep kein gutachten geben, und wollte für einbau und abnahme glaube 399 oder 499 haben 
und es laut seiner aussage auf 300mm VA und 290mm HA eintragen, ich hielt das auch für fragwürdig und ich hab dich deswegen auch mal per PN gefragt.
Alleine weil er mir kein gutachten geben wollte hab ich mich schon gegen ihn entschieden, denn er vertreibt das gleiche fahrwerk wie AH Exclusive und die geben ein Gutachten dazu, wird aber wohl das normale vom Monotube sein.


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es kein separates Gutachten. Das kann sich aber im Laufe des Jahres geändert haben, müsste da selbst suchen. Der Preis für so eine Abnahme ist eine Frechheit. Zwischen 80 und 100€ (´nur das Fahrwerk) ist so ein Arbeitsaufwand meiner Meinung nach gerecht bezahlt.


----------



## fatlace (10. Dezember 2016)

Seh ich genauso, und da ich sowas nicht unterstützen will, gehe ich auch nicht hin.
meinem fahrwerk lag kein gutachten bei, es soll wohl im januar ein neues kommen laut deren aussage, ich bin gespannt, ohne gutachten wirds auch erstmal kein einbau geben.


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Freu dich schonmal aufs Auto. So ein langweiliger und spießiger Golf kann nämlich ganz spaßig sein.


----------



## fatlace (10. Dezember 2016)

Ja die freude steigt langsam  auch wens etwas doof ist mit den kurzzeitkennzeichen da sie am 23 gemacht werden und ich nicht viel fahren kann, aber ich glaube da schaff ich es schon ein paar km abzuspulen


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Bekommst du das Auto ohne Erstzulassung?


----------



## fatlace (10. Dezember 2016)

Ja weil ich EZ erst 2017 machen wollte und eigentlich auch abholen.
ich tuh dem händler nur einen gefallen und hole ihn noch dieses jahr ab, damit er seinen jahresumsatz schönen kann


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Dann würde ich vorschlagen das Fahrwerk vor der Zulassung per §13 EG-FGV einzutragen. Da sind die Spielräume durch die EG-Richtlinien etwas entspannter. Melde dich dann einfach mal bei mir.


----------



## fatlace (10. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar mach ich


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Deine Erklärung in allen Ehren, aber das ist viel Unsinn auf einem Fleck. Ich mag da auch gar nicht auf alle Details eingehen. Es ist ja schön, dass du alles eingetragen bekommst, aber alleine die Eintragungen der hier genannten Teile sind das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie gedruckt sind. Nur um dein Bundesland mal in Schutz zu nehmen: Da läuft alles richtig ab, in allen anderen Bundesländern eben nicht. Die Behörde muss dein Auto nicht sehen, denn sie bewerten die Änderung auf gesetzlicher Grundlage.  ...und hier fehlt bei dir alles!



Interessant das du etwas anderes behauptest als 5 Prüfstellen mit den ich meine Eintragung durchgesprochen habe. Selbst die Sachverständigen sind der Meinung das dieses Verfahren mit Papiere zu einer weiteren Behörde Schwachsinn ist, da diese anhand von Bildern Eintragungen beurteilen sollen.  Agesehen davon habe ich noch von keiner einzigen Ablehnung irgend einer Eintragung gehört... bisher wurde *alles* abgesegnet was auch eingetragen wurde. Ich finde es einfach ein Unding das Hessen eigene Regeln für Eintragungen macht und sich damit quasi über alle anderen setzt, mit welchem Recht? 



Klutten schrieb:


> - Felgen ohne vollständiges Festigkeitsgutachten sind legal in Deutschland *nirgendwo *eintragungsfähig. Das ist schlicht unmöglich, auch wenn es manchen Idioten als Prüfer gibt, der es trotzdem macht.


 Sage ich das es kein Festigkeitsgutachten von den Felgen gibt? Nicht das ich etwas davon wüsste, ich sagte lediglich das *ICH* nur eine Unbedenklichkeits Bescheinung habe, der Impoteur hat Unterlagen an die ich nicht dran komme. Da ist ein Festigkeitsgutachten dabei... Diese Gutachten lässt er sich bezahlen. 


Klutten schrieb:


> - Eintragungen für 1.500€? Legaler wird es dadurch meist nicht, aber die Firmen und Prüfer lassen sich ihr halbgares und weitestgehend illegales Handeln vergolden.


 Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, jedoch ist das Ansich auch nicht ein Problem sondern das von dem Sachverständigen. Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe ihm seinen Job zu erklären. 


Klutten schrieb:


> - Frei gebaute Abgasanlagen sind in der Theorie auch nicht eintragungsfähig. Grenzwerte des Herstellers darf man nicht überschreiten und wo bleibt das Abgasgutachten?


 Woher weißt du wie laut meine AGA ist? Woher weißt du ob sie Grenzwerte überschreiten? Wieso sollte ein Abgasgutachten erstellt werden bei einer Catback Anlage? Da verändern sich die Abgaswerte nicht den Meter, lediglich eine Geräuschsmessung muss durchgeführt werden. 


Klutten schrieb:


> - Anbauteile ohne Gutachten ebenso. Kein Materialprüfzeugnis, keine Eintragung.


 Stand doch auch gar nicht zur Debatte... 


Klutten schrieb:


> - Lenkrad einzeln eintragen lassen? No way, denn Felgen, Fahrwerk, Bremse und Lenkung beeinflussen sich gegenseitig und dürfen nur in einem Atemzug eingetragen werden.


 Ich schrieb doch eigentlich recht deutlich das dass Lenkrad nur ein Beispiel ist, ersetz es halt durch ein X beliebiges Teil. Eigentlich sollte jeder verstanden haben das ich damit ansprechen will das 3 Sachverständige 3 unterschiedliche Teile günstiger Eintragen als der eine Sachverständige für alles zusammen. 


Klutten schrieb:


> Die Praxis zeigt natürlich andere Auswüchse. Von jemanden wir dir, der ja jahrelange Erfahrung vorweisen kann, hätte ich nur eine "korrektere" Antwort erwartet.


Dann sag mir doch wo ich eine Unkorrekte Antwort gegeben habe...  


Klutten schrieb:


> Aber bei euch gibt es ja auch Sachverständige, die lichttechnische Einrichtungen eintragen, obwohl das nicht machbar ist.


Wo sprach ich irgendwo von irgend einer lichttechnischen Eintragung? Nirgends...

Da ich selber kein TÜV Prüfer bin muss ich mich auf die Aussagen von Impoteuren und den Sachverständigen verlassen mit denen ich meine Eintragungen durchgesprochen habe. Das hat auch nichts mit jahrerlanger Erfahrung zu tun, mir fehlt dieser Wissenstand einfach und ich gebe es so weiter wie es mir gesagt wurde. Auch als KfZ Mechatroniker kann man nicht alles zu diesem Thema wissen, verstehe also nicht wieso du einen solchen Ton anschlägst...


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2016)

Mein Vaddern sagt immer, "Jung, komm ma mit deinem Auto zum TÜV lieber bei uns in die Werkstatt...". Hat bis jetzt immer geklappt. Alles eingetragen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mein Vaddern sagt immer, "Jung, komm ma mit deinem Auto zum TÜV lieber bei uns in die Werkstatt...". Hat bis jetzt immer geklappt. Alles eingetragen.






Seabound schrieb:


> Grob fahrlässig. Aber von der Tankstellenfraktion kann man halt keine Verantwortung der Allgemeinheit gegenüber erwarten.




@Riverna:
Ich hatte eigentlich nicht den Eindruck dass Klutten "einen solchen Ton" angeschlagen hat. Text kann sowas aber auch kaum ausreichend rüber bringen.
Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck dass dir irgend Jemand mit technischem Hintergrund Unverantwortlichkeit vorwerfen würde, nur leider ist das halt manchmal was komplett Anderes als Illegalität.

Lichttechnische Eintragung: Du hast mal Bilder von gelben Leuchten gezeigt die dir angeblich jemand eintragen würde.


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich sagte die NSW haben ein E-Prüfzeichen (für Deutschland) und das sie ganz normal über den Subaru Katalog bestellbar sind.

Edit: Hab gerade nochmal den Posting dazu raus gesucht und in der Tat habe ich nie irgendwas davon geschrieben das mir das jemand eintragen würde, lediglich das ich Leute kenne wo es eingetragen ist und das mein Prüfer kein Problem damit hätte. Also finde ich das "bei euch gibt es auch..." einfach nicht angebracht. Das erweckt den Anschein als würden wir alle mit völlig illegalen Kisten rum fahren.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. Dezember 2016)

Stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch? Wenn du sagst, dass dein Prüfer kein Problem damit haben würde, dann sagst du doch, dass du jemanden hast der dir das eintragen würde, oder nicht?^^


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2016)

Wieso sollte ich *Lampen mit einem E-Prüfzeichen eintragen lassen? 
Er hat kein Problem damit wenn ich die HU mache und die Lampen drin sind.

*Die offiziel bei Subaru zu meinem Wagen zu kaufen sind.


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Ein E-Prüfzeichen ist kein Freifahrtschein, das hatte ich ja schon mal gesagt. Selbiges kannst du im Lkw-Bereich bei Skania beobachten. Im hauseigenen Shop wird quasi alles angeboten, was in Deutschland verboten ist. Da gibt es so viele Leuchten und Lampenbügel, dass du dir ne fahrende Disco-Kugel bauen kannst - alles mit E-Prüfzeichen. Anbauen darf man es trotzdem nicht, was aber die Hersteller nicht am Verkauf hindert. Die ECE-R48 kennt nur weißes Licht nach vorne oder hellgelb bei Nebelscheinwerfern. Gelb durchgefärbte Abschlussscheiben erzeugen auch gelbes Licht, anders als Leuchtmittel, die durch eine Beschichtung natürlich auch in den Bereich hellgelb kommen. Bei einem Import-Fahrzeug wie deinem könnte man natürlich noch nationale Regeln zugrunde legen, dann aber auch nur diese verwenden und nicht hin und her springen zwischen ECE und nationalem Recht. Zudem verweisen die nationalen Paragraphen der StVZO seit ~ Mitte 2013 gleich im 2.-3. Absatz auf die ab dort geltenden ECE-Regelungen. Man kann sich das also alles schönreden, kenne ich von meinen älteren Kollegen ja nicht anders, aber richtig wird es dadurch immer noch nicht.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ein E-Prüfzeichen ist kein Freifahrtschein, das hatte ich ja schon mal gesagt. Selbiges kannst du im Lkw-Bereich bei Skania beobachten. Im hauseigenen Shop wird quasi alles angeboten, was in Deutschland verboten ist. Da gibt es so viele Leuchten und Lampenbügel, dass du dir ne fahrende Disco-Kugel bauen kannst - alles mit E-Prüfzeichen. Anbauen darf man es trotzdem nicht, was aber die Hersteller nicht am Verkauf hindert. Die ECE-R48 kennt nur weißes Licht nach vorne oder hellgelb bei Nebelscheinwerfern. Gelb durchgefärbte Abschlussscheiben erzeugen auch gelbes Licht, anders als Leuchtmittel, die durch eine Beschichtung natürlich auch in den Bereich hellgelb kommen. Bei einem Import-Fahrzeug wie deinem könnte man natürlich noch nationale Regeln zugrunde legen, dann aber auch nur diese verwenden und nicht hin und her springen zwischen ECE und nationalem Recht. Zudem verweisen die nationalen Paragraphen der StVZO seit ~ Mitte 2013 gleich im 2.-3. Absatz auf die ab dort geltenden ECE-Regelungen. Man kann sich das also alles schönreden, kenne ich von meinen älteren Kollegen ja nicht anders, aber richtig wird es dadurch immer noch nicht.


Wie ist das denn, wenn man nen alten Franzosen wieder zulassen will? Da hatten/haben ja viele gelbe Hauptscheinwerfer, weil das in Frankreich so vorgeschrieben war/ist.

In meiner Ausbildung, vor fast 20 Jahren, hab ich mal gelernt, das es da ne Ausnahmeregelung gibt. Gilt die immer noch??


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Natürlich. Es gibt für solche Dinge ein Datenblatt für Importfahrzeuge, das nahezu für jedes Teil am Auto eine Aufweichung der Regeln parat hält. So brauchen auch aktuelle Fahrzeuge mit Halogenlicht keine Leuchtweitenregulierung oder eine rote Seitenmarkierungsleuchte im Heckbereich eines Amis stellt kein Problem dar, obwohl diese gelb sein sollte. Eine Nebelschlussleuchte muss z.B. nur vorhanden sein, aber eben nicht unsere Schaltungsvorschrift haben (...muss sich selbst abschalten, wenn man das Abblendlicht ausschaltet).

Das Datenblatt ist sehr umfangreich, aber in der Anwendung eben auch mit viel Arbeit verbunden. Dafür entlastet es den, der ein Fahrzeug importieren möchte, das eben nicht unbedingt unseren Regeln entspricht.


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich traue Subaru schon soviel Kompetenz zu, dass sie ihre Fahrzeuge nicht in einem illegalen Zustand ausliefern... von daher ist diese Diskussion für mich eigentlich ziemliche Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich behaupte gar nichts, entscheide für dich selbst was du als richtig erachtest. So lange du jemanden hast, der dir deine Dinge einträgt, ist doch auch alles in Ordnung. Ich kann deine Umbauten und Gutachten ja nicht sehen und beziehe mich daher nur auf das geschriebene Wort hier im Internet - und da sind die dargestellten Sachverhalte eben alles andere als richtig. 

Was Hersteller und deren Verkäufe angeht, habe ich ja eben schon geschrieben, dass da einiges schief läuft - siehe z.B. Skania. Die verkaufen auch alles mögliche, was man aber in der Praxis nicht anbauen dürfte. Das kann bei Subaru unter Umständen ja auch so sein. Warum z.B. kann ich da kein aktuelles Modell mit gelben Nebelscheinwerfern ab Werk konfigurieren? Eventuell, weil die Fahrzeuge nur mit weißen Nebelscheinwerfern tygenehmigt wurden?


----------



## Zoon (10. Dezember 2016)

Bei S*c*ania im Zubehör steht auch drin "Im Bereich der STvZO nicht zugelassen".  also machs auch eigene Verantwortung, ähnlich wirds mit den gelben Neblern bei Subaru sein. Wobei ich persönlich nichts gegen die gelben Nebler habe aufgrund der Lichtfarbe sieht man da bei entsprechender Witterung echt besser. Schlimmer finde ich die die sich blaue oder gar rote Lampen ins Standlicht schrauben oder die dämliche made in China Tagfahrlicht LEDs ... (beim TÜV termin haben die natürlich ihre normalen Lampen drin)

* Joungmerlin* was heisst alter Franzose, evtl, mit H Kennzeichen. Dann wäre das ja als "zeitgenössische Austattung" zuzuordnen. Und die muss ja auch original bleiben ums H Keinnzeichen zu bekommen - Zwickmühle ftw  Selbst wenn es kein Oldie ist, meinetwegen ein Renault 19 16v oder Clio Williams mit gelben Neblern dann war es ja schließlich auch original Austattung ab Werk. Obs die nun auch hier in Deutschland mit gelben Neblern gab weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr aber wenns so war dann wurde es ja damals von Renault typgeprüft und unter damaligen Regeln ja auch zugelassen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich rede nicht von gelben Nebelscheinwerfern sondern Hauptscheinwerfern.
Diese waren in Frankreich mal Pflicht. Da die Hersteller für den deutschen Markt aber nicht für jedes Modell ne klare Streuscheibe eingebaut haben gab's da ne Ausnahmeregelung.

Daher die Frage, ob die immer noch gilt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2016)

Nennt sich Bestandsschutz. 
Wichtigste Bedingung ist, dass der Wagen mal zugelassen war. So mancher Ausstellungsoldie aus Autohäusern und direkt von den Herstellern hat da leider mal den Stichtag verpasst.


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es kein Oldie ist, meinetwegen ein Renault 19 16v oder Clio Williams mit gelben Neblern dann war es ja schließlich auch original Austattung ab Werk. Obs die nun auch hier in Deutschland mit gelben Neblern gab weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr aber wenns so war dann wurde es ja damals von Renault typgeprüft und unter damaligen Regeln ja auch zugelassen.



Ich kann mich wegen den gelben Neblern beim Clio 16v an ziemlich heiße Diskussionen mit der Polizei erinnern... Die mochten nicht glauben, dass das so original ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2016)

Am besten fande ich immer noch die ganzen Gruppe B Fahrzeuge. Die hatten alle Straßenzulassung.  Wenn man Hersteller ist und genug Geld hat, dann ist das alles legal.  Rennauto mit Straßenreifen? Kein Problem! Stempel drauf!

Geschadet hat es niemand... Keine Ahnung warum sich heute alle so unglaublich anstellen.


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2016)

Die aktuellen WRCs haben auch ne Straßenzulassung. Müssen sie ja, wegen der Überführungsetappen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2016)

Das sind aber Spielzeugautos im Gegensatz zu den Gruppe B Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2016)

Geschadet hat es niemandem?
Warum wurde die Gruppe B noch mal eingestellt?
Sorry, da war schon ein gewisser Leichtsinn hinter.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gutachten bei einer frei gebauten Anlage? Aus der  Entfernung kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass die Toleranzen der  Hersteller für die Änderungen genutzt wurden. Heißt ja nicht umsonst  Grenzwert.^^



Ja, ein Gutachten bei einer freigebauten Anlage. Eine Toleranz von 3-4dB?


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2016)

ABS Kunststoff ist schon ein schönes Material, da kann man die Ansätze wenigstens schön Anpassen. Eine Seite sitzt schon ganz gut, zwar noch nicht 100%ig, aber morgen passe ich sie noch etwas mehr an. Wenn sie dann verklebt sind, sitzen die besser als manche original Teile.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am besten fande ich immer noch die ganzen Gruppe B Fahrzeuge. Die hatten alle Straßenzulassung.


Wenn ich das richtig sehe werden rallye-fahrzeuge zu anderen bedingungen  zugelassen. Entsprechend brauchst du einem normalen tüv-prüfer auch  erst garnicht mit so einem auto kommen. (gibt dafür welche beim DMSB)  Das gilt übrigens für alle rallye-fahrzeuge, auch wenn sie serien-nah  sind.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Warum wurde die Gruppe B noch mal eingestellt?


Wie beschrieb es walther röhrl so schön "weil es ein paar mal ein paar leute nicht geschafft haben rechtzeitig bei seite zu springen". Da kann das auto nix für. 
Als die dinger noch gefahren sind mußten die fahrer auf eine wand aus zuschauern zu halten und hoffen, das die sich rechtzeitig beiseite begeben. Das ist alles kein vergleich mehr zu heute. Mittlerweile wird man selbst von kurven-außenseiten weg gejagt wenn man so weit weg steht, das selbst mit 400mm kaum noch ein gescheites bild zu machen ist. Und um das zu verdeutlichen, wenn es einen fahrer aus der kurve in meine richtung heraus trägt und ich soweit weg bin das ich mit 400mm brennweite noch gerade so vernünftige bilder bekomme, dann kann ich noch in ruhe knipsen bevor ich einen schritt beiseite machen muß. (für den fall, das das auto überhaupt bis zu mir kommt) Das ist mir übrigens so passiert und mein kollege mußte sich via handzeichen mit mir verständigen, so weit war ich weg. (der stand beim streckenposten)


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe werden rallye-fahrzeuge zu anderen bedingungen  zugelassen. Entsprechend brauchst du einem normalen tüv-prüfer auch  erst garnicht mit so einem auto kommen. (gibt dafür welche beim DMSB)  Das gilt übrigens für alle rallye-fahrzeuge, auch wenn sie serien-nah  sind.


Ist schon klar das die alle Tüv haben allerdings ist es mir bei den Gruppe B Fahrzeugen nie so richtig klar geworden, wie die das gemacht haben.  So einen aktuellen Gruppe N könnte man ja fast als Alltagsauto nehmen. Da ist ja nicht so sonderlich viel "Rennwagen" dran.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist schon klar das die alle Tüv haben allerdings ist es mir bei den Gruppe B Fahrzeugen nie so richtig klar geworden, wie die das gemacht haben.  So einen aktuellen Gruppe N könnte man ja fast als Alltagsauto nehmen. Da ist ja nicht so sonderlich viel "Rennwagen" dran.


Na wie gesagt, die haben da wohl andere bedingungen. Allerdings waren die gruppe B-fahrzeuge alles werks-auto`s. Die hätte man vieleicht sogar als "eigenbau" zulassen können. (die eigenbau-zulassung sollte immer noch gehen, insofern der motor die aktuelle abgas-norm schafft )


----------



## Klutten (10. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> ABS Kunststoff ist schon ein schönes Material, da kann man die Ansätze wenigstens schön Anpassen. Eine Seite sitzt schon ganz gut, zwar noch nicht 100%ig, aber morgen passe ich sie noch etwas mehr an. Wenn sie dann verklebt sind, sitzen die besser als manche original Teile.



Gefallen dir die Ansätze mittlerweile? Mir gefällt das Auto rein von der Karosse im aktuellen Zustand deutlich besser, da irgendwie dezenter.


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2016)

Kann ich erst beurteilen wenn sie in Wagenfarbe am Auto montiert sind. Die wirken auf Bildern aber deutlich wuchtiger als sie wirklich sind, in Wagenfarbe fallen die wahrscheinlich kaum auf. Werde sie lackieren und dann mein Urteil fällen, im schlimmsten Fall verkauf ich sie weiter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2016)

TV, das Fazit war, die Autos sind zu gefährlich gewesen, Sicherheit stand damals sehr weit unten...

Der Lancia war für die Insassen lebensgefährlich, die anderen nur durch die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit für alle, ...
Ich finde die Gruppe B Autos auch faszinierend, aber man muss schon mal objektiv sein, die waren Wahnsinn.


----------



## Seabound (11. Dezember 2016)

US-Milliardenvergleich: Unter Trump konnte es fur VW teurer werden - WELT


VW befürchtet Schlimmstes wegen Trump.


----------



## Zoon (11. Dezember 2016)

Für Gruppe B musste zu Homologationszwecken ja auch bestimmte anzahl an Serienwagen produziert werden, deswegen sind ja so Legenden wie Lancia 017, Lancia Stratos und Delta Integrale, ford RS200, Audi Quattro Short Wheelbase, Porsche 959 (!!), Peugeot 205 Turbo, Renault 5 Turbo entstanden.

Der Twincharger Turbo + Kompressor ist auch ne Erfindung von Lancia, nur so nebenbei ...



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Daher die Frage, ob die immer noch gilt.



Auch dann halt,  wenn das schon ein oldtimer ist, dann ists Bestandsschutz und auch  Bedingung für H Zulassung zwecks originalität , ein altes Auto aus den  90ern meinetwegen ebenso wenns schonmal zugelassen war. Bestes Beispiel  Renault Alpine 110 und auch die Nachfolger oder Citroen DS - da wird  kaum jemand die original gelben Scheinwerfer gegen weiße austauschen  wollen...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2016)

Wobei man bei sicherheitsrelevanten Upgrades afaik z.T. das H behalten darf. Anschnaller sind da das Paradebeispiel.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Lancia war für die Insassen lebensgefährlich, die anderen nur durch die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit für alle, ...


Das ist bei allen rallye- bzw. rennautos so. Das liegt irgendwie in der natur der sache. Der einzige unterschied ist, das man bei runden-basierten rennen eine ewig breite auslauf-zone und leit-systeme hat. Bei einer rallye landet man schlimmsten falls am baum, der direkt an der straße steht. Und ja, auch jetzt versterben teilweise noch rallye-piloten und das teils bei regionalen rallye`s bzw. auch bei DRM-läufen. (und das trotz der erhöhten sicherheit)


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2016)

Bei Rallye gibt es halt keine Auslaufzone. Steht da etwas, kracht man mit 200 dagegen. Berufsrisiko eines Rallyefahrers. Die Fahrer sind sich dessen auch alle bewusst, es sind immer die Unbeteiligten, die darauf rumreiten das es viel zu gefährlich ist.

Diese extreme High Speed Stücke gibt es ja seit Jahren schon nicht mehr, da stehen dann ja die ollen Zick-Zack Heuballen.  ...die dann zwischendurch von den Zuschauern wieder hingestellt werden müssen.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mal eine frage da sich hier einige mit BMW auskennen wollte ich wissen ob das die richtige teilenummer war oder noch ist.

Es geht um den Windlauf an der Frontscheibe.

E46 vfl 1999
ArrayAbdeckung Windlauf  3er  (51718208483)  - leebmann24.de


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2016)

Was willst Du denn genau wissen?


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Dezember 2016)

Ob das die richtige nummer für den Windlauf ist


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2016)

Es ist eine Nummer für einen Windlauf, verbaut in allen E46, soweit ich es beurteilen kann.


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2016)

Da man bei Leebmann Fahrgestellnummer gebunden bestellen kann, sollte da wohl nichts schief gehen. 

Ich habe da gestern auch erstmal Kleinkram für 416€ bestellt, weil einige Teile an meinem Dicken nicht mehr neu aussehen oder kaputt sind. 

- Dämpfer Heckklappe rechts
- Ledermanschette Handbremshebel
- Schachtleisten Frontscheibe links und rechts
- Vorfeldbeleuchtung Außenspiegel rechts
- Abdeckung Wischerarm rechts
- Seitenblinker links und rechts
- Deckel Scheinwerfer links und rechts
- Deckel rund für die Motorabdeckung
- Unterbodenverkleidung vorne links
- Dichtungen Ladeluftkühler
- Öl für die automatische Heckklappe


----------



## Zeiss (12. Dezember 2016)

Mit oder ohne Rabatt?


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2016)

Schon mit Rabatt. Die Teile sind jetzt nicht horrend teuer, aber es läppert sich eben.

Dämpfer 70€, Ledermanschette 50€, Blinker je 35€, Vorfeldbeleuchtung für meinen M5-Spiegel 95€, Schachtleisten je 40€  ...hab die Preise nicht im Kopf und mein Gedächtnis ist nicht das Beste.


----------



## Seabound (12. Dezember 2016)

"Windlauf" klingt wie ne Ortschaft der Elben bei Herr der Ringe.


----------



## magicbrownie (13. Dezember 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die Autoliebhaber hier 
Ich hatte heute in der Schule ne laange Diskussion ob denn Lambos jetzt Poser-Autos sind (ich bin der Meinung nicht) und was denn eine alternative für ~300k  wäre. Also ein Sportwagen als Spaßauto fürs Wochenende, sonst keine Einschränkungen.
Wie seht ihr dass? Und was würdet ihr euch kaufen und warum?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2016)

Keinen Lambo, soviel steht fest.

Spaß? KTM X-Bow oder wie der sich schreibt.
Ein Lambo ist wie ein Ferrari etwas zum Posen. Schnell geht billiger, fürs gleiche geld gehts komfortabler, ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Dezember 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr dass? Und was würdet ihr euch kaufen und warum?


Audi Sport Quattro S1 E2 Pikes Peak. Da muss ich nicht 1 Sekunde nachdenken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2016)

Für “echte Poser“ 

OK, fahren muss man den auch erst mal können, aber, unauffällig is der nicht


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwo Richtung McLaren oder Lotus(+ diverse Urlaube um ihn auszuführen).


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Für “echte Poser“
> 
> OK, fahren muss man den auch erst mal können, aber, unauffällig is der nicht


Poser?  Wenn man damit ein paar Runden vor der Eisdiele langfährt, halten sich die Leute die Ohren zu und rufen die grünen. So ein Auto verscheucht alle Nicht-Motorsport-Fans.  Zumal es viel zu schade um das Auto wär, wenn man den in der Stadt tuckert.


----------



## magicbrownie (13. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> OK, fahren muss man den auch erst mal können, aber, unauffällig is der nicht



Ich finde die ja grade deswegen geil, weil sie halt nach richtig schnell und böse aussehen. Ich persönlich finde einfach dieses geduckte, breite sehr ansprechend, das wirkt bei Ferrari nicht so. Außerdem finde ich bei einem Auto dieser Leistungs- und Preisklasse darf es ruhig eher ... Naja nennen wir es präsents (schreibt man dass so?) zeigen.  

Und fahrerisch ist eh n anderes Thema, ich hab nichtmal n Jahr den Führerschein, ich überleb wahrscheinlich keine 50km in dem Ding wenn ich heize


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> was denn eine alternative für ~300k  wäre. Also ein Sportwagen als Spaßauto fürs Wochenende,


Toyota Supra MK4, Nissan Skyline R33 GTR und einen Subaru Impreza WRX STI 2016 für den Alltag. Die Supra und den Skyline dann auf 800PS bringen... Dann hab ich vermutlich noch genug Kohle übrig um den Lambofahrern Taschentücher kaufen zu können.


----------



## blautemple (13. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Toyota Supra MK4, Nissan Skyline R33 GTR und einen Subaru Impreza WRX STI 2016 für den Alltag. Die Supra und den Skyline dann auf 800PS bringen... Dann hab ich vermutlich noch genug Kohle übrig um den Lambofahrern Taschentücher kaufen zu können.



Wofür sind die Taschentücher? Auf der Rennstrecke werden deine erwähnten Autos keine Chance gegen einen Aventador und ähnliches haben...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kloanabua (13. Dezember 2016)

Mercedes W124 E60 AMG, so einen hatte früher einer aus meinem Dorf und der bleibt mir wahrscheinlich als ewiger Autotraum im Kopf.
Für den Rest könnte man ne Halle baun und mit Werkzeug ausrüsten für zukünftige Projekte und Anschaffungen.[emoji51]
Damit bin ich vielleicht nicht so schnell wie ein Lambo, aber Schnelligkeit heißt nicht gleich Spaß. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2016)

Da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher... 
Eine 600PS Supra braucht knapp 8 Minunten auf dem Ring und der LP750 7Min. Wenn die Supra 800PS hat ist der Lambo da sicherlich nicht mehr viel schneller, wenn er es überhaupt noch ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Dezember 2016)

Ist ne frage des fahrers, nicht des autos, der Ring ist Kopfsache.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Dezember 2016)

Also am Ring müssen beide die Standard Bremsen haben. Dann ist es glaube nicht mehr "nur eine Sache des Fahrers"


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2016)

Es war wohl auch eher eine theoretische Frage, aber wie es auf dem Ring ist weiß ich zum Glück.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Dezember 2016)

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Weiß es nur vom Hören Sagen. Vom B Schein bin ich noch bisschen weniger als 2 Jahre entfernt 

Aber dann will ich auch mal aufn Ring!


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2016)

Warum müssen die Autos auf dem Ring die Standardbremse haben? Oder wie soll man den Posting verstehen? Wer mehr als original Leistung fährt, wird sich nicht mit der popligen original Bremsanlage zufrieden geben. Schon gar nicht bei 800PS... aber die ganze Diskussion gleitet etwas Richtung Stammtisch ab.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Dezember 2016)

Nein, so war das nicht gemeint.
Ich wollte damit sagen das beide dann mal mit Standard Bremsen fahren sollten.

Klar haste bei nem 800Ps Subaru/Nissan Skyline What Ever keine Standard Bremsen drauf.

Wenn es um ne Spaßkarre gehen soll würd ich mir nen R34 oder R35 holen und keinen Poser Lambo


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich würd mir nen Huracan holen.
Mir egal ob die anderen das für nen Poser Auto halten.
Ich kauf den ja für mich zum fahren und weil er mir gefällt.
Vor allem ist nen Lambo schon lange kein Poser Auto mehr, genauso wie ne Corvette oder nen Ferrari.
Da sind diese tief, breit, hart, kaum Leistung Autos viel eher Poser Autos.


----------



## Seabound (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahr mein Traumauto bereits. Ich hab da eigentlich keine Wünsche mehr. Vielleicht ne Sitzheizung zur Zeit. Ansonsten bin ich da zufrieden.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2016)

Nur geht die Wertung best Pos(t)ercar ja mittlerweile sowieso locker an Pagani. Aber leider reichen da 300k nicht  .


----------



## magicbrownie (13. Dezember 2016)

Okay, die Frage hätte ich präziser stellen sollen 

Die Idee war eigentlich: Wenn man ein Budget von 300k hat, und ein Auto hat das ohne Veränderungen gefahren werden soll, welches wird es? Dass viele hier lieber schrauben hätte ich bedenken sollen


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2016)

OK, ich lege mich fest:
300k sind einfach viel zu wenig weil es nicht mal für die Steuer reicht 
Pagani Huayra 3 Colore als Sportwagen/Coupe in Haar bei Munchen


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Okay, die Frage hätte ich präziser stellen sollen
> 
> Die Idee war eigentlich: Wenn man ein Budget von 300k hat, und ein Auto hat das ohne Veränderungen gefahren werden soll, welches wird es? Dass viele hier lieber schrauben hätte ich bedenken sollen


Nen reines Spassauto oder nen vollwertiges Alltagsauto?
Also als Spassauto wie schon gesagt nen Huracan und als Alltagsauto nen RS 6 Avant Performance.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Dezember 2016)

Als Serienfahrzeug mit Alltagstauglichkeit würde es wohl entweder ein Pickup http://st.motortrend.com/uploads/si...ty-front-three-quarters-02-e1471974010796.jpg oder bei weniger Platzbedarf ein 335i werden.


Aber erstmal heißt es überhaupt Führerschein machen und auf einen Civic 1.4 oder so was sparen.


----------



## magicbrownie (13. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nen reines Spassauto oder nen vollwertiges Alltagsauto?
> Also als Spassauto wie schon gesagt nen Huracan und als Alltagsauto nen RS 6 Avant Performance.


Als reines Spassauto. Das Thema kam auf weil ein Freund meines Vaters sich als Viert- oder Fünftauto einen Huracan gekauft hat  
Jedenfalls hab ich des erwähnt und dann war die Diskussion in vollem Gange 




tsd560ti schrieb:


> Als Serienfahrzeug mit Alltagstauglichkeit würde es wohl [...] ein Pickup [...] werden



Ein Pickup kommt mir nicht in den Sinn wenn ich an Alltagsauto denke 
Ich würde mir wahrscheinlich den oben genannten RS6 Performance kaufen wenn ich Platz brauche. Also mal angenommen ich hätte irgendwann in meinem Leben mal so viel Geld für ein Auto


----------



## Zeiss (13. Dezember 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Okay, die Frage hätte ich präziser stellen sollen
> 
> Die Idee war eigentlich: Wenn man ein Budget von 300k hat, und ein Auto hat das ohne Veränderungen gefahren werden soll, welches wird es? Dass viele hier lieber schrauben hätte ich bedenken sollen



2008 Aston Martin Vantage V8 Coupe
oder
Koenigsegg CCX


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Budget von 300k hat, und ein Auto hat das ohne Veränderungen gefahren werden soll, welches wird es?


Wenn es nur ein Auto sein darf und man nichts dran verändern dürfte... Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 400R Nismo


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Als reines Spassauto. Das Thema kam auf weil ein Freund meines Vaters sich als Viert- oder Fünftauto einen Huracan gekauft hat



Ich war im September in Bad Berka eine zeitlang in der Zentralklinik. Abends bin ich immer auf dem Klinikgelände spazieren gegangen. Auf dem Gelände war auch eine Kneipe/Wirtschaft. Dahinter hat abends immer ein schwarzer Huracan geparkt. Sah schon ganz gut aus. Gelbe Bremssättel und so. Trotzdem, wenn man sich das Ding aus der Nähe betrachtet hat, fand ich nicht, das. das Auto sehr hochwertig wirkt oder überhaupt den hohen Preis rechtfertigen würde. Selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte, glaube ich nicht, dass ich mir so ein Auto kaufen würde, einfach weil ich mich ungern verarschen lasse und bewusst nicht etwas vollkommen Überteuertes dessen Preis in keinem Zusammenhang mit Qualität und Nutzen steht, kaufen würde. 

Klar sehe ich das ganze aus einer anderen Warte, als jemand der über ein entsprechend höheres Grundeinkommen als ich verfügt. Dem mag sowas egal sein. Ich persönlich würde aber aus o.g. Gründen in einem Auto der 30 000 € Klasse glücklicher sein.


----------



## Captn (14. Dezember 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Okay, die Frage hätte ich präziser stellen sollen
> 
> Die Idee war eigentlich: Wenn man ein Budget von 300k hat, und ein Auto hat das ohne Veränderungen gefahren werden soll, welches wird es? Dass viele hier lieber schrauben hätte ich bedenken sollen


Das ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich kann den aktuellen Ferraris und Lambos rein gar nix abgewinnen. Da finde ich so einen Diablo, F40 oder Countach schon wesentlicher genialer. Ich bin aber ohnehin ein Fan von älteren Autos. Wenn ich mal die Möglichkeit haben sollte, wird es ein 67er Ford Mustang Fastback. Da wären mir selbst die Blattfedern und das schwammige Handling völlig egal.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2016)

Mein absoluter Favorit derzeit ist der Aston Martin DB11. Ist vom Preisrahmen her auch ein Schnäpchen, da meine Konfig bei nur ca. 220.000,- Euro läge  .


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2016)

220.000 €. Das is ein knappes Drittel von unserem Haus. Eigentlich totaler Wahnsinn, sowas in ein Auto zu investieren... Die Karre ist sowas in Wahrheit ja niemals Wert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt ja auch teurere Häuser  .
Ob der Wagen sein Geld wert ist oder nicht liegt ja nur daran ob es Käufer gibt denen der Wagen entsprechend viel wert ist. Man kann ja auch Uhren und andere Kleingegenstände für dieses oder mehr Geld kaufen. Und solange Käufer und Verkäufer sich dabei wohl fühlen passt doch alles.

Im übrigen war das Diskussionsbudget 300.000,- Euro. Da ist der DB11 ja geradezu ein Schnäppchen in dem vorgegebenem Rahmen.

Wenn ich mal das Gefühl habe das ich mir sowas leisten kann und will, wird Aston Martin meine erste Station auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spielzeug sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> 220.000 €. Das is ein knappes Drittel von unserem Haus. Eigentlich totaler Wahnsinn, sowas in ein Auto zu investieren... Die Karre ist sowas in Wahrheit ja niemals Wert.


Mein haus hat nicht mal 70% davon gekostet, und das dürfte dann doch “mehr Spaß“ bringen


----------



## keinnick (14. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> 220.000 €. Das is ein knappes Drittel von unserem Haus. Eigentlich totaler Wahnsinn, sowas in ein Auto zu investieren... Die Karre ist sowas in Wahrheit ja niemals Wert.


Alles ist relativ. Woher willst Du wissen, dass Dein Haus diesen Preis "wert" ist? Ein ähnliches Haus (das Haus und Grundstück an sich), auf einem Kuhdorf in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, statt im Speckgürtel einer Großstadt ist i. d. R. auch deutlich günstiger. Was einem das alles wert ist, entscheidet ja jeder selbst.


----------



## P2063 (14. Dezember 2016)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Budget von 300k hat, und ein Auto hat das ohne Veränderungen gefahren werden soll, welches wird es?



zwei Nissan GT-R?


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch teurere Häuser  .
> Ob der Wagen sein Geld wert ist oder nicht liegt ja nur daran ob es Käufer gibt denen der Wagen entsprechend viel wert ist. Man kann ja auch Uhren und andere Kleingegenstände für dieses oder mehr Geld kaufen. Und solange Käufer und Verkäufer sich dabei wohl fühlen passt doch alles.
> 
> Im übrigen war das Diskussionsbudget 300.000,- Euro. Da ist der DB11 ja geradezu ein Schnäppchen in dem vorgegebenem Rahmen.
> ...





Es gibt immer was Teureres. Im Übrigen war das keine Kritik. Kann jeder mit seinem Geld machen, was er will. Ich persönlich würde Autos über 30 000 € als Geldverschwendung empfinden. Einfach eben, weil aber ner gewissen Grenze der Mehrwert in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht. Manch einer mag es Nötig haben, sein schwaches Ego mit teuren Gegenständen aufzublasen. Solches Gehabe ist mir aber völlig fremd.



keinnick schrieb:


> Alles ist relativ. Woher willst Du wissen, dass Dein Haus diesen Preis "wert" ist? Ein ähnliches Haus (das Haus und Grundstück an sich), auf einem Kuhdorf in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, statt im Speckgürtel einer Großstadt ist i. d. R. auch deutlich günstiger. Was einem das alles wert ist, entscheidet ja jeder selbst.



Das Haus war ein schlechtes Beispiel. Ich wollte nur den Preis des genannten Autos in Bezug zu etwas Realem stellen.


----------



## P2063 (14. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> XYZ € als Geldverschwendung empfinden. Einfach eben, weil aber ner gewissen Grenze der Mehrwert in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht...
> Das Haus war ein schlechtes Beispiel. Ich wollte nur den Preis des genannten Autos in Bezug zu etwas Realem stellen.



die Frage ist aber immer, was ist der Mehrwert und in Verhältnis zu was soll er stehen? 

hat ein 10€ Craftbeer irgendwelchen Mehrwert gegenüber 5,0 oder Öttinger? Für den Hobbyalkoholiker von der Ecke vermutlich nicht, für jemand dessen Geschmacknerven bei Pale Ale nicht nur Spülwasser sondern die Hopfensorte erkennen vermutlich schon. Ich erkenne auch keinen Mehrwert in der Zucht von Dressurpferden oder einer Mitgliedschaft im Golfclub, aber es mag Leute geben, die das toll und super entspannend finden und denen es das Wert ist. Ich würde zumindest das was ein Gaul so kostet lieber in ein weiteres Auto stecken


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2016)

P2063 schrieb:


> die Frage ist aber immer, was ist der Mehrwert und in Verhältnis zu was soll er stehen?
> 
> hat ein 10€ Craftbeer irgendwelchen Mehrwert gegenüber 5,0 oder Öttinger? Für den Hobbyalkoholiker von der Ecke vermutlich nicht, für jemand dessen Geschmacknerven bei Pale Ale nicht nur Spülwasser sondern die Hopfensorte erkennen vermutlich schon. Ich erkenne auch keinen Mehrwert in der Zucht von Dressurpferden oder einer Mitgliedschaft im Golfclub, aber es mag Leute geben, die das toll und super entspannend finden und denen es das Wert ist. Ich würde zumindest das was ein Gaul so kostet lieber in ein weiteres Auto stecken



Sag ich doch. Jeder kann machen, was er will. Das ist weder falsch noch zu verurteilen. Wenn sich jemand an seinem teuren Boliden erfrreut und das somit einen entsprechenden Wert für ihn bietet, ist das doch ok. Mir persönlich würde das Beispiel mit dem teuren Auto wenig bringen. Macht doch aber nix. 

Im übrigen kann ich zu deinem Beispiel mit dem Bier nix sagen. Ich trink die Plörre eigentlich nicht. Da musst du eher mal Rivaner fragen, der steht gerne mal mit dem Oetinger an der Tanke.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es gibt immer was Teureres. Im Übrigen war das keine Kritik. Kann jeder mit seinem Geld machen, was er will. Ich persönlich würde Autos über 30 000 € als Geldverschwendung empfinden. Einfach eben, weil aber ner gewissen Grenze der Mehrwert in keinem Verhältnis mehr steht. Manch einer mag es Nötig haben, sein schwaches Ego mit teuren Gegenständen aufzublasen. Solches Gehabe ist mir aber völlig fremd.



Einerseits ist ein Rahmen von 30.000 Euro heutzutage echt knapp bemessen. Denn selbst ein simpler Golf GTi mit halbwegs brauchbarer Ausstattung liegt rund 10.000 Euro höher und ein 2 Liter Kompaktwagen ist von Luxus ja noch meilenweit entfernt.
Andererseits finde ich es arg respektlos pauschal zu unterstellen das man sich das Objekt der Begierde nicht für sich sondern zum profilieren gegenüber Dritten gekauft hat. 
Sowas spräche ja für ein arg narzistisches Weltbild, getreu dem Motto: "Was ich nicht brauche oder mir leisten kann braucht auch kein Anderer, ausser er ist ein Angeber". Unglücklichereise endet die Realität aber nicht am eigenen Horiziont oder, wie in diesem Fall, Geldbeutel.
Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Dezember 2016)

Klutten, darf ich dir da mal ne kleine Frage stellen bezüglich Eintragung Fahrwerk und Felgen?

Ich wollte mir im Frühjahr n ST XTA Fahrwerk einbauen in meinen Ibiza, damit der mal n paar Meter runterkommt  ~370mm Radnabe-Kotflügelkante ist ja schon fast so hoch wie der Cross-Polo. 
325/330mm sollen es werden, ist (logischerweise) im getüvten Verstellbereich des Fahrwerks.
Dazu soll es auch noch Sommer-Felgen geben, die originalen Seat sind als Winterfelgen weiter in Verwendung (7Jx16 mit 215/45 R16 Bereifung).

Jetzt schreibst du dass bei Änderung von Felgen UND Fahrwerk beides eben gemeinsam eingetragen werden muss.
Wie mach ich das jetzt am Dümmsten? Einbauen, Sommerfelgen drauf und zum TÜV ist klar, aber wegen der anderen, orig. Felgen?

Zu den Sommerfelgen, es sollen Autec Wizards werden in 7,5x17, dazu 215/40 R17 Reifen (die Reifen-Größe ist auch bei mir im Schein eingetragen. 
Meines Erachtens nach keine Probleme mit ET und Radabdeckung, das fahren in der Kombi viele, auch mit dem Fahrwerk, ewig Platz.
Gibt auch n Gutachten und ABE zu der Felge.

Macht die Kombi deiner Meinung nach Probleme? Klar ist vom Fahrzeug abhängig, aber wie gesagt, wird so in der Kombi von einigen gefahren, nach deren Aussagen null Probleme.
Und eben noch dazu, wie bekomm ich beide Felgen eingetragen? Muss das "einzeln" gemacht werden und kostet das dann auch zweimal Gebühr? Oder kann ich das quasi "zusammen" abnehmen lassen?
Die orig. Felgen sind nen Zoll kleiner und haben weniger ET, sollten also im Allgemeinen keinerlei Probleme machen wenn die "großen" auch passen. (Oder hab ich grad nen Denkfehler drin?)
Mir geht es darum, dass alles wirklich 100%ig gemacht und eingetragen ist...
Danke schonmal!

Edit: HIER gibts auch noch das Gutachten vom Fahrwerk, da steht als Kommentar drin "Keine Bedenken gegen Verwendung mit allen Serien Rad-/Reifen-Kombis."
Das bedeutet ja sozusagen dass ich die Serienfelgen gar nicht vorführen muss, oder? Ist ja Serienfelge und Reifen in orig. Dimensionen. Wird das dann so auch eingetragen?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann ich zu deinem Beispiel mit dem Bier nix sagen. Ich trink die Plörre eigentlich nicht.



Nur weil du Bier nicht magst, ist es gleich Plörre? 
Ich mag auch keinen Wein und trotzdem sage ich nicht dass das Plörre ist.

Aber zurück zum Thema. 
Ich finde es kommt immer drauf an, wieviel Geld man zu Verfügung stehen hat.
Wenn ich stinkreich wäre, dann hätte ich auch teure Autos, einfach weil ich es mir leisten kann und will.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Dezember 2016)

Das mit den teuren Autos seh ich so: Der eine gibt damit an und der andere fährt die Karre weil sie ihm einfach gefällt.

Mein Dad zB. fährt nen Macan und nen E350 als zweit Wagen.
Er hat sich die Dinger nicht zum Posen geholt, sondern zum Fahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Einerseits ist ein Rahmen von 30.000 Euro heutzutage echt knapp bemessen. Denn selbst ein simpler Golf GTi mit halbwegs brauchbarer Ausstattung liegt rund 10.000 Euro höher und ein 2 Liter Kompaktwagen ist von Luxus ja noch meilenweit entfernt.
> Andererseits finde ich es arg respektlos pauschal zu unterstellen das man sich das Objekt der Begierde nicht für sich sondern zum profilieren gegenüber Dritten gekauft hat.
> Sowas spräche ja für ein arg narzistisches Weltbild, getreu dem Motto: "Was ich nicht brauche oder mir leisten kann braucht auch kein Anderer, ausser er ist ein Angeber". Unglücklichereise endet die Realität aber nicht am eigenen Horiziont oder, wie in diesem Fall, Geldbeutel.
> Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt...


30.000€ ist, unter der Voraussetzung, dass man nicht neu kauft, eigentlich schon ne Menge.

Und ein GTI ist schon in gewisser Hinsicht schon Luxus, denn ein 140PS Golf ist kein 2.0l

Und ob es jetzt um Posing oder um Prestige geht, ist dabei eher unerheblich.
Rein technisch gibt es nur in extrem wenigen Fällen echte objektive Gründe, die für teurere Fahrzeuge sprechen.

Ein “möchte ich haben“ ... ist ein subjektiver Grund. Und da gibt es dann im Kopf des Käufers bewusst oder unbewusst ein Denken, dass in irgendeiner Art vom Prestigfaktor oder Posingfaktor beeinflusst ist.
Sonst würde man das günstigste kaufen, was die Anforderungen erfüllt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibst du dass bei Änderung von Felgen UND Fahrwerk beides eben gemeinsam eingetragen werden muss.
> Wie mach ich das jetzt am Dümmsten? Einbauen, Sommerfelgen drauf und zum TÜV ist klar, aber wegen der anderen, orig. Felgen?


Du packst das Fahrwerk, die Sommerräder und den ganzen Papierkram ins Auto und fährst zur Seat Werkstatt. Da sagst du dann einmal bitte einbauen und mit beiden Radsätzen eintragen. Dann wartest du auf den Anruf, wann du dein frisch tiefergelegtes Auto abholen kannst.  Nichts einfacher als das. Da brauchst du dir nicht ansatzweise Gedanken um irgendwas machen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Dezember 2016)

Als ob mir mein Seat den Quark einbaut 
Und die Rechnung möcht ich mir gar nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Klutten (14. Dezember 2016)

Lass das Fahrzeug mit den großen Sommerrädern abnehmen. Die Eintragung sollte dann so geschrieben werden, dass das Fahrwerk eingetragen und die neue Rad- / Reifenkombination wahlweise zu fahren ist. Die kleineren Serienräder sind kein Problem, da sie sich sowieso innerhalb der Bereiche der anderen Felgen befinden. Wenn man sich ein Fahrwerk mit Serienbereifung eintragen lässt, sind automatisch alle kleineren Kombinationen mit inbegriffen. Lediglich größere Kombinationen (aus Serie) muss man in so einem Fall dann noch separat eintragen lassen, dafür steht aber auch in den Papieren der Eintragung: "Geprüft mit ...".

Ob die gewünschte Kombi bei dir passt, kann ich aus dem Kopf nicht sagen. Die Größe ist aber eher unkritisch, wenn es nicht gerade eine ET um 35 ist.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Dezember 2016)

ET38, aber wie gesagt da ist noch Meilenweit Platz.
Die originalen Felgen haben ET43, also brauche ich nach so nem Rechner außen ca 1,1 cm mehr. Das ist locker da, ich glaube 1,7cm hab ich das letzte Mal so Pi*Daumen gemessen.
Und wie gesagt, die Kombi wird aufm Ibiza recht gern gefahren, alle ohne jegliche Probleme.

Aber klingt gut, danke! Größer als 17" sind nicht in Planung, das sollte optisch und fahrtechnisch denke ich passen


----------



## keinnick (14. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Einerseits ist ein Rahmen von *30.000 Euro heutzutage echt knapp bemessen*. Denn selbst ein simpler Golf GTi mit halbwegs brauchbarer Ausstattung liegt rund 10.000 Euro höher und ein 2 Liter Kompaktwagen ist von Luxus ja noch meilenweit entfernt.
> Andererseits finde ich es arg respektlos pauschal zu unterstellen das man sich das Objekt der Begierde *nicht für sich sondern zum profilieren gegenüber Dritten gekauft hat*.
> Sowas spräche ja für ein arg narzistisches Weltbild, getreu dem Motto: *"Was ich nicht brauche oder mir leisten kann braucht auch kein Anderer, ausser er ist ein Angeber"*. Unglücklichereise endet die Realität aber nicht am eigenen Horiziont oder, *wie in diesem Fall, Geldbeutel.
> Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt...*



Merkst Du vielleicht selbst? Überlasse es doch jedem selbst, was er mit seinem Geld macht. Manch einer ist vielleicht auch mit nem Dacia oder nem Gebrauchten für 10.000 Euro zufrieden oder kann gar nicht anders und findet das nicht "knapp bemessen". Andere wiederum kehren regelmäßig in Foren zurück, um die Ausstattungsliste ihres neuen Luxusmobils zu posten. Es gibt eben solche und solche. 

P.S. Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch. Keine Angst.


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Merkst Du vielleicht selbst? Überlasse es doch jedem selbst, was er mit seinem Geld macht. Manch einer ist vielleicht auch mit nem Dacia oder nem Gebrauchten für 10.000 Euro zufrieden oder kann gar nicht anders und findet das nicht "knapp bemessen". Andere wiederum kehren regelmäßig in Foren zurück, um die Ausstattungsliste ihres neuen Luxusmobils zu posten. Es gibt eben solche und solche.
> 
> P.S. Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch. Keine Angst.



Ich überlasse es jedem selbst was er oder sie mit seinem/ ihrem Geld macht. Daher würde ich keinem erzählen ein Dacia oder ein Gebrauchtwagen wären der Höhepunkt der automobilen Zufriedenheit. Zum gönnen können gehört eben das gesamte Spektrum und nicht nur die Basis.
Andere wundern sich das in Sachforen über Sachen und deren Kosten geschrieben wird, was soll man davon halten? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Foren wo man über Harmonie und Menschlichkeit diskutiert, womöglich wäre das was für dich?

Ich bin auch nicht neidisch. Ich kann aber gönnen ohne merkwürdige Hintergedanken. Alles andere wäre Neid und Missgunst.


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Andererseits finde ich es arg respektlos pauschal zu unterstellen das man sich das Objekt der Begierde nicht für sich sondern zum profilieren gegenüber Dritten gekauft hat.
> Sowas spräche ja für ein arg narzistisches Weltbild, getreu dem Motto: "Was ich nicht brauche oder mir leisten kann braucht auch kein Anderer, ausser er ist ein Angeber".
> Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt...



Ich schrieb „manch einer“. Das hat nix mit pauschal zu tun und war auch nicht zwingend auf dich bezogen. Aber wenn du dich da angegriffen fühlst, würde mit dem  Narziss mal voll der Umkehrschluss gelten.  Bekanntermaßen bellen getroffene Hunde. Leider bin ich in psychologischer Hinsicht nur rudimentär ausgebildet und kann mir somit eigentlich keine Meinung zu dir erlauben. Vielleicht sollte da doch mal eher ein Fachmann drauf schauen. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil du Bier nicht magst, ist es gleich Plörre?
> Ich mag auch keinen Wein und trotzdem sage ich nicht dass das Plörre ist.



OMG, ich habe „Bier“ beleidigt...  Was ein Aufreger!


----------



## raceandsound (14. Dezember 2016)

Bei 300.000 Eiern würde meine Liste so aussehen:
R32 GTR
R33 GTR
R34 GTR
S14a
S15
Sunny GTi-R
Datsun 510 SSS 
MKIV Supra
RX7 FD3S
E9 3.0CSi
Den Rest der mit viel Glück und Zeit übrig bleiben sollte (wenn überhaupt) für Modifikationen.

Bei nur einer Fahrzeugwahl wäre es ein aktueller Nismo GT-R oder eher noch ein Mines R34 GT-R.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2016)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Als ob mir mein Seat den Quark einbaut
> Und die Rechnung möcht ich mir gar nicht vorstellen...


Warum sollten die das nicht?  Wir machen bei uns auch Tuning an Mercedes, wenn es der Kunde wünscht. Man muss zu keiner speziellen "Tuningwerkstatt" dafür hinfahren.

Die Rechnung? Frag doch einfach vorher nach nem Festpreis. Wird bei uns sehr oft so gemacht. So ein Fahrwerk einbauen und eintragen kann man vorher super durchrechnen. Wenn die das bei Seat nicht können, dann fahr zu deinem nächsten Mercedes-Benz Händler. Wir können sowas!


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich schrieb „manch einer“. Das hat nix mit pauschal zu tun und war auch nicht zwingend auf dich bezogen. Aber wenn du dich da angegriffen fühlst, würde mit dem  Narziss mal voll der Umkehrschluss gelten.  Bekanntermaßen bellen getroffene Hunde. Leider bin ich in psychologischer Hinsicht nur rudimentär ausgebildet und kann mir somit eigentlich keine Meinung zu dir erlauben. Vielleicht sollte da doch mal eher ein Fachmann drauf schauen.



Haben wir hier noch mehr Weisheiten vom Schlage: "Nachts ist kälter als draussen"?
Natürlich fühlte ich mich nicht persönlich angegriffen. Ich geh doch nicht 4 Tage die Woche arbeiten um von meiner Kohle Sachen für die Wirkung auf Andere zu kaufen .
Wenn ich danach meine automobilen Kaufentschiedungen fällen würde, dann würde ich nicht für x-Tausend Euro die Innenausstattung aufwerten, sondern auf dicke Felgen setzen. Bringt zwar nichts aber kann gut aussehen.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2016)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Bei 300.000 Eiern würde meine Liste so aussehen:
> R32 GTR
> R33 GTR
> R34 GTR
> ...



Mein Versicherungsfritze hat einen E9 3.0 CSL von Alpina


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2016)

Interessant, keiner will einen Ami......na gut für 300 Riesen nehme ich eine Z06 und eine Viper (so lange es die noch gibt).
Für das Restgeld, wird getankt.


----------



## Captn (15. Dezember 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Interessant, keiner will einen Ami......na gut für 300 Riesen nehme ich eine Z06 und eine Viper (so lange es die noch gibt).
> Für das Restgeld, wird getankt.


Du irrst dich ^^:



Captn schrieb:


> Das ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich kann den aktuellen Ferraris und Lambos rein gar nix abgewinnen. Da finde ich so einen Diablo, F40 oder Countach schon wesentlicher genialer. Ich bin aber ohnehin ein Fan von älteren Autos. Wenn ich mal die Möglichkeit haben sollte, wird es ein 67er Ford Mustang Fastback. Da wären mir selbst die Blattfedern und das schwammige Handling völlig egal.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2016)

Glatt überlesen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Dezember 2016)

Na wenn die 300.000€ in mehrere Autos dürfen:
- W126 --> 560SE, rel. selten
- W124 --> 420E
- W201 --> 2.5EVO II (dürfte das teuerste der Liste sein)
Und für den Alltag noch nen Hyundai Santa Fe dazu. Meine Hunde kann ich nicht in ner Limo einfahren 

Da müsste aber noch dicke Rest bleiben.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2016)

Der W126 SEC ist nur dann wirklich schön, wenn er 100% original ist. Aus ihm kann man sehr schnell eine Zuhälterkiste machen, von denen es schon öfters welche gibt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich rede vom se, nicht sec oder sel, einfach se.
Die Limousine mit “kurzem Radstand“ wurde mit dem großen v8 nur 1279 mal gebaut.


----------



## Sebastian95 (15. Dezember 2016)

Den w126 560SE in rot mit allem außer Telefon steht in der Garage [emoji3] schönes Auto


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich rede vom se, nicht sec oder sel, einfach se.
> Die Limousine mit “kurzem Radstand“ wurde mit dem großen v8 nur 1279 mal gebaut.



Die Aussage gilt für die gesamte W126 Reihe


----------



## Sebastian95 (15. Dezember 2016)

506 mal der 56SE laut mercedes klassik wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Dezember 2016)

Nur1279 mal der 560er Motor? Wäre recht wenig, für so ne lange Bauzeit.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ich danach meine automobilen Kaufentschiedungen fällen würde, dann würde ich nicht für x-Tausend Euro die Innenausstattung aufwerten, sondern auf dicke Felgen setzen. .



 Bisschen widersprüchlich, denn wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (und ich erinnere mich immer richtig), bist du der Freak, der 18 ZollFelgen mit 225er Reifen an den 105 PS Golf seiner Freundin geschraubt hat...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bisschen widersprüchlich, denn wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (und ich erinnere mich immer richtig), bist du der Freak, der 18 ZollFelgen mit 225er Reifen an den 105 PS Golf seiner Freundin geschraubt hat...


Das ist eine normale Seriengröße für das Auto...


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2016)

Vor allem, was hat seine Ansicht mit dem Auto seiner Freundin zu tun?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bisschen widersprüchlich, denn wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (und ich erinnere mich immer richtig), bist du der Freak, der 18 ZollFelgen mit 225er Reifen an den 105 PS Golf seiner Freundin geschraubt hat...



Sie fand eben auch die Aussenwirkung wichtiger als das Innenleben. Ich mache das eher umgekehrt.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist eine normale Seriengröße für das Auto...



mit 225er Reifen? Bei105PS?   



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem, was hat seine Ansicht mit dem Auto seiner Freundin zu tun?



Wir leben in der Beziehung in einem Patriarchat. Glaube kaum, dass sich ne Frau sowas freiwillig ans Auto nagelt. Andererseits, vielleicht hast du Recht. Die Rad-Reifen Kombi ist fast schon wieder so beknackt, dass sie tatsächlich eine Frau ausgewählt haben könnte.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sie fand eben auch die Aussenwirkung wichtiger.



Wusste ich's doch


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wusste ich's doch



Und spiegelt eben nicht meine Meinung wider.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> mit 225er Reifen? Bei105PS?



Würde mich echt nicht wundern.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Würde mich echt nicht wundern.



Du kennst meine Freundin?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wir leben in der Beziehung in einem Patriarchat. Glaube kaum, dass sich ne Frau sowas freiwillig ans Auto nagelt. Andererseits, vielleicht hast du Recht. Die Rad-Reifen Kombi ist fast schon wieder so beknackt, dass sie tatsächlich eine Frau ausgewählt haben könnte.


Oh man, so ein dummgebabbel.
Was hat das mit Frau oder Mann zu tun?
Und wer lebt in nem Patriarchat?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Sie fand eben auch die Aussenwirkung wichtiger als das Innenleben. Ich mache das eher umgekehrt.



Felgen sind mMn hauptverantwortlich für's Design vom Auto. 
z.B. sieht ein A6 4G 16Zoll ziemlich hässlich aus, mit den vernünftigen 19 bzw 20" wirkt das Auto deutlich ansehnlicher.



Seabound schrieb:


> mit 225er Reifen? Bei105PS?



Bei FWD + Diesel und wenn man "zügig" unterwegs ist gar nicht so abwegig. Mein Daily mit 116ps/290Nm hat mit 205ern bei Nässe schon ziemliche Traktionsprobleme.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2016)

Nur vergisst mancher dass sie auch hauptverantwortlich für die Straßenlage sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Dezember 2016)

Das kommt noch dazu. 
Wobei sich zu große Räder (die bei den OEMs meistens auch noch sackschwer sind) mit sehr flachen Querschnitten auch vom Grip her negativ bemerkbar machen können, vorallem bei Straßen im schlechten Zustand.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2016)

Na 225 geht doch noch, ab 245 aufwärts wirds doch etwas nutzlos.
Bezogen auf den 1.6er Diesel im Golf.

Ich hab auf nem 90PS 1.6er crdi aber absichtlich nur 205er Reifen gewählt, das reicht auch


----------



## Zeiss (16. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> *Na 225 geht doch noch, ab 245 aufwärts wirds doch etwas nutzlos.*
> *Bezogen auf den 1.6er Diesel im Golf.*
> 
> Ich hab auf nem 90PS 1.6er crdi aber absichtlich nur 205er Reifen gewählt, das reicht auch



Gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2016)

Na mit dem gtd kannst vorn auch gut 245 oder 265 brauchen, wenn der nicht als 4motion kommt.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir ist VW-Konzern "geblacklisted" und freiwillig fahre ich kein Frontantrieb.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na mit dem gtd kannst vorn auch gut 245 oder 265 brauchen, wenn der nicht als 4motion kommt.



Wenn man nur einen digitalen Gas- und Kupplungsfuß hat, mag das stimmen.
Bei normaler Fahrweise reichen auch bei "Drehmomentstarken" Autos schmalere Pneus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2016)

Na ich kann auch mit den Serienreifen fahren, aber für forsche Fahrweise...

Und ba, auch ich kaufe kein VW, ist mir zu teuer, da die aus meiner Sicht immer 130% Autos bauen. Mir reicht anderes voll aus


----------



## Zeiss (16. Dezember 2016)

Hat ein Kollege gestern gepostet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erster Motor + erstes Getriebe und davon 530.000km auf Gas mit einer Stargas-Anlage. Der Motor ist ein N62B44.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Felgen sind mMn hauptverantwortlich für's Design vom Auto.
> z.B. sieht ein A6 4G 16Zoll ziemlich hässlich aus, mit den vernünftigen 19 bzw 20" wirkt das Auto deutlich ansehnlicher.



Das stimmt. Aber wenn ich mich entschieden müsste, würde ich eher am Exterieur als am Interieur sparen, da man Letzteres bei jeder Fahrt erlebt.

So sah im übrigen das Gölfchen meiner Freundin aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende hatte der Wagen eine jährliche Laufleistung von etwa 3.000 km und davon noch die Hälfte auf Winterreifen .


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> mit 225er Reifen? Bei105PS?


Was hat die Leistung mit der Breite zu tun?


----------



## Captn (16. Dezember 2016)

Oder was hat der "Sound" vom Auspuff mit der Leistung zu tun? 

@ITpassion-de

Ich hatte bereits 4000km nach den ersten zwei Monaten mehr auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat die Leistung mit der Breite zu tun?


Je mehr Leistung ein Fahrzeug hat, desto breiter sind die Reifen. Oder schonmal einen Porsche mit 185er Trennscheiben an der HA gesehen? 225er Reifen sind bei 105PS ziemlich albern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei FWD + Diesel und wenn man "zügig" unterwegs ist gar nicht so abwegig. Mein Daily mit 116ps/290Nm hat mit 205ern bei Nässe schon ziemliche Traktionsprobleme.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Riverna schrieb:


> Je mehr Leistung ein Fahrzeug hat, desto breiter  sind die Reifen. Oder schonmal einen Porsche mit 185er Trennscheiben an  der HA gesehen? 225er Reifen sind bei 105PS ziemlich albern.


Ehm, nicht wirklich. Und ja, Porsche hatte schon genug Autos mit 185er Reifen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2016)

Technisch ja, optisch passts schon


----------



## Riverna (16. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm, nicht wirklich. Und ja, Porsche hatte schon genug Autos mit 185er Reifen.



Lass mal hören... und komm nicht mit irgendwelchen Vorkriegs-Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2016)

Porsche baut erst seit den 50ern, die Marke gab es vor dem Krieg nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Lass mal hören... und komm nicht mit irgendwelchen Vorkriegs-Fahrzeugen.


Ja, wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast sind die auf den Vorkreigswagen verbaut.  Die hatten aber alle deutlich mehr als 105 PS.  ...trotz das es "Vorkriegsautos" sind...


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Porsche baut erst seit den 50ern, die Marke gab es vor dem Krieg nicht.



Mal davon abgesehen, dass der 356 Ende der 40er jahre raus kam. 
Und Herr Porsche in die Entwicklung vielerlei Fahrzeuge involviert war.....z.B.: Porsche Tiger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2016)

Ok, ende der 40er, das ist trotzdem nach 45, und sorry, aber es ging um zivile PKW.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Dezember 2016)

War ja nur als Spaß gemeint.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast sind die auf den Vorkreigswagen verbaut.  Die hatten aber alle deutlich mehr als 105 PS.  ...trotz das es "Vorkriegsautos" sind...



Der erste wirkliche Porsche in Serienproduktion war der 356 --> und der hatte anfangs deutlich weniger als 105 PS, nämlich knapp 70.


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok, ende der 40er, das ist trotzdem nach 45, und sorry, aber es ging um zivile PKW.


Eigentlich dachte ich, es wäre deutlich worauf ich hinaus will. Leider muss ich es wohl noch deutlicher schreiben um dem nächst Missverständnisse zu vermeiden ggf mit bebilderte Anleitung...  Natürlich ging es NICHT wirklich um Vorkriegsfahrzeuge, jedoch was mir klar das TheBadFrag mit ewig alten Kisten ankommt. Und um dies zu vermeiden meine etwas überspritzte Andeutung. Natürlich hatten die Fahrzeuge damals keine 225er Reifen, dass lag aber nicht an der Leistung sondern daran das es sowas damals nicht gab. Die ersten Pferdekutschen hatten immerhin auch keine Alufelgen (wieder überspitzt damit es nicht wieder falsch verstanden wird)... die Automobilindustrie geht mit der Zeit und es ist Fakt das ein 150PS Fahrzeug in der Regel breitere Reifen hat als ein 75PS Fahrzeug. Somit heißt es im Umkehrschluss - Mehr Leistung = breitere Reifen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2016)

Mag ja sein, technisch sind die heute üblichen Breiten aber oft nicht, man käme ja auch mit weniger aus.
Richtig blöd wirds dann, wenn der etwas breitere Reifen am Ende nicht nennenswert mehr Auflagefläche zur Straße hat, dann ist der technische Sinn fast null. Mehr Leistung = breitere Reifen ist halt einfach zu pauschal.

Im Oktavia II war zwischen 75/80 PS und 150 PS afair ab werk kein Unterschied, hier wurde einfach stur der 195er als Standardrad verwendet.
Es bedarf schon etwas mehr Power, um nen breiteren Reifen notwendig werden zu lassen.


----------



## Riverna (17. Dezember 2016)

Scheinbar ließt du nicht richtig, ich habe nie gesagt das eine solche Reifenbreite notwendig ist. Sondern im Gegenteil das ich 225er Reifen bei 105PS übertrieben finde. Es mag Ausnahmen geben, darum schrieb ich auch "in der Regel". Und das ist nun mal so. Man findet x fach mehr Beispiele die das bestätigen als die es entkräften. Somit hat die Leistung indirekt was mit der Reifenbreite zu tun. Würde sich jemand an seinen 90PS Corsa 225er Reifen spaxen würden sich alle lustig machen und nur weil VW das ab Werk macht ist es nicht weniger lächerlich (in meinen Augen). Ich habe mehr als das doppelte an Leistung und komme mit 225er Reifen super aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahre Sommer wie Winter auf 9 J x 20, mit Reifen 285/45 R 20. Die Traktion ist super. Optik ist Ok. Passt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2016)

Lächerlich ist es nur, wenn es lächerlich aussieht, und 225er auf nem Golf wirkt nicht lächerlich.
Steht ja nicht dran, wie viel PS unter der Haube stecken.
Etwas Optik ist wohl zulässig.


----------



## Captn (17. Dezember 2016)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich fahre Sommer wie Winter auf 9 J x 20, mit Reifen 285/45 R 20. Die Traktion ist super. Optik ist Ok. Passt.


Das kommt ja auch auf's Auto an. Wenn ich auf meinen E39 20 Zoller draufschnallen würde, sehe das ziemlich bescheuert aus meiner Meinung nach. Ich hab einen auf dem Uni Gelände (vielleicht sind es aber auch 21 Zoll). Der musste die Büchse extra höherlegen, damit ihm die Räder nicht am Radkasten schleifen. Dafür ist der aber wahrscheinlich schon gegen jeden Bordstein geknallt, so wie die Felgen aussehen .
Fragt mich nicht, ob der so überhaupt fahren darf. 
Ich bin mit meinen 16" auf 225er Reifen ziemlich zufrieden sowohl optisch als auch fahrtechnisch.


----------



## Zoon (17. Dezember 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der erste wirkliche Porsche in Serienproduktion war der 356 --> und  der hatte anfangs deutlich weniger als 105 PS, nämlich knapp 70.



aber  auch nur der "super" der Standard hatte knappe 60 PS prinzip getunter  Käfermotor, de 356A sogar noch Trommelbremsen rundum, erst später mit  dem 356 typ B kamen die "heißeren" Varianten mit eigenentwickelten  Zylinderköpfen und 75 oder als Super90 gar 90 PS.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2016)

Die größten Felgen die ich mir an meinem vorstellen könnte sind die:
http://accessories.volvocars.com/de-at/C70(06-)/Accessories/Document/VCC-449331/2013
Wobei die aktuellen auch nicht soo schlimm sind:
http://accessories.volvocars.com/de-at/C70(06-)/Accessories/Document/VCC-449345/2013


----------



## Zeiss (17. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Das kommt ja auch auf's Auto an. Wenn ich auf  meinen E39 20 Zoller draufschnallen würde, sehe das ziemlich bescheuert  aus meiner Meinung nach. Ich hab einen auf dem Uni Gelände (vielleicht  sind es aber auch 21 Zoll). Der musste die Büchse extra höherlegen,  damit ihm die Räder nicht am Radkasten schleifen. Dafür ist der aber  wahrscheinlich schon gegen jeden Bordstein geknallt, so wie die Felgen  aussehen .
> Fragt mich nicht, ob der so überhaupt fahren darf.



Kommt auf die Felgen an, manche 20er sehen echt cool auf dem E39 aus, allerdings nur auf dem Touring.



Captn schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 16" auf 225er Reifen ziemlich zufrieden sowohl optisch als auch fahrtechnisch.



Ballonreifen  Das waren meine Winterreifen auf dem 8er, jetzt zu Standräder degradiert...


----------



## Seabound (17. Dezember 2016)

16 Zoll mit 225er Reifen? Omg, ich fahre so dünne Reifen wie möglich, um den Benzinverbrauch zu optimieren. Also immer das Minimum, was in den Papiern steht.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Dezember 2016)

lol, schon Recht...


----------



## Captn (17. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> 16 Zoll mit 225er Reifen? Omg, ich fahre so dünne Reifen wie möglich, um den Benzinverbrauch zu optimieren. Also immer das Minimum, was in den Papiern steht.


Ist halt das Standardverhältnis bei meinem 520i. Meine Winterräder sind Styling 33 Felgen (die Standardalus beim E39 damals, wenn nichts anderes gewünscht war beim Neukauf). Im Sommer sind es die Standardalus der Edition Exclusive (original halt). Beide mit 225er Bereifung.
Weniger als 205 darf ich nicht und das wäre eine Kombination mit 15" Felgen. Dumm nur, dass 15" hinten gar nicht raufpassen, weil es nen Facelift ist, auch wenn der Aufkleber im Türrahmen was anderes sagt (vielleicht meinen die dann aber schon Stahlfelgen). Alles schon gehabt den Spaß. Räder tauschen wollen und dann schleift die Alufelge hinten an der Bremse (zum Glück schaue ich da noch nach, wenn der auf der Bühne hängt. 
De Facto heißt das also: Weniger als 225er Bereifung ist nicht drin.
Zumal ich 225 für ziemlich normal halte. Ist ja kein Corsa oder Fiesta.

Mehr als 17 Zoll kommen da auch nicht rauf und dann werden es auch nur Styling 32 Felgen, aber dann sind das afaik auch schon wieder 245er Reifen oder so ähnlich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Zumal ich 225 für ziemlich normal halte. Ist ja kein Corsa oder Fiesta.



Sehe ich auch so. Selbst mein TTchen (auch nur eine VW Golf  Variante) hatte ich schon ab Werk vor fast 7 Jahren mit 255er Bereifung  bestellt. Auf dem Aktuellen gibt es sicherlich schon breitere Schlappen.  
Egal, entscheident ist nur das es dem Besitzer gefällt und die Traktion passt.


----------



## Flybarless (17. Dezember 2016)

Mein 325ti fahre ich mir der Auslieferungsbereifung (Sommer: 205/50/17 Winter: 205/55/16). Damit gibs keine Traktionsprobleme und
beim Kurvenräubern liegt er schön Neutral. Mit der Sommerbereifung lässt sich der Verbrauch der Werksangabe ohne Mühen um bis zu einen
Liter/100km unterschreiten. Und da die meisten anderen Compact e46 gern größere Felgen mit Mischbereifung und breiteren Schlappen vor
allem hinten rumfahren fällt meiner gar nicht auf und auf der Geraden bin ich damit immer ein Tick schneller wie die "Mischbereiften" 325er.
Nur so richtig günstig sind vor allem Markensommerreifen wegen dem Geschwindigkeitsindex nicht. Da wären breitere Reifen teils deutlich 
günstiger, weil so schmale Reifen mit Geschwindigkeitindex W sind nicht gerade Massenware.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2016)

Laut Ernst Piëch wird VW zum Übernahme Kandidaten für die Chinesen

Ernst Piech: Porsche-Enkel wettert gegen E-Autos - FOCUS Online


----------



## deeeennis (18. Dezember 2016)

Zu der Reifendiskussion kann ich sagen, dass unser Skoda Fabia mit seinen 90PS von Werk aus mit einer 215/45/R16 Bereifung kam, natürlich tut es auch ein 185er, aber die 215 sehen definitiv besser aus, wenn man von hinten auf das Auto schaut.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Dezember 2016)

Mehr Kontaktfläche zur Fahrbahn kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2016)

Im Bezug auf den Verbrauch schon.


----------



## deeeennis (18. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf den Verbrauch schon.


Grosser Unterschied besteht da bei uns nicht zwischen den 215/45/16 im Sommer und den 185/15/60 im Winter. Da sich das ganze zwischen 5 bis max 7 Litern super bewegt, sollte der Verbrauch kein grosses Problem sein.


----------



## Klutten (18. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf den Verbrauch schon.



Wenn du mittlerweile den Verbrauch so in den Vordergrund stellst, warum fährst du dann die Top-Motorisierung deines Fahrzeugs inklusive der großen Räder? Natürlich könntest du jetzt mit dem Argument kommen, dass sich dein Anspruch in der Zeit geändert hat, seitdem du diesen Wagen fährst, aber was kommt dann als nächstes Auto für dich in Frage? Sicher sollte das ja eine humanere Motorisierung werden, oder?


----------



## Zeiss (18. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf den Verbrauch schon.



Kleinere Räder heißt NICHT automatisch weniger Verbrauch, nur so als Denkanstoß...
Und wenn, dann bewegt sich der Unterschied bei weit  unter 1 Liter....


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn du mittlerweile den Verbrauch so in den Vordergrund stellst, warum fährst du dann die Top-Motorisierung deines Fahrzeugs inklusive der großen Räder? Natürlich könntest du jetzt mit dem Argument kommen, dass sich dein Anspruch in der Zeit geändert hat, seitdem du diesen Wagen fährst, aber was kommt dann als nächstes Auto für dich in Frage? Sicher sollte das ja eine humanere Motorisierung werden, oder?



War ne grundsätzliche Aussage von mir. Nicht auf mein Auto bezogen. 





Zeiss schrieb:


> Und wenn, dann bewegt sich der Unterschied bei weit  unter 1 Liter....




Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## Klutten (18. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> 16 Zoll mit 225er Reifen? Omg, ich fahre so dünne Reifen wie möglich, um den Benzinverbrauch zu optimieren. Also immer das Minimum, was in den Papiern steht.



Den letzten Teil dieses Beitrags mal ausgeblendet, liest sich das aber auch über andere Beiträge deutlich anders. Wenn man sich "Omg" über den Spritverbrauch äußert, müsste man meinen, dass der Spritverbrauch mehr im Vordergrund steht, als einfach nur die kleinste Seriengröße zu fahren, die möglich ist. Versteh mich nicht falsch, jedem seine Meinung und Freiheit bei dem was er sich an Automobil leisten mag und welche Ideale man da in den Vordergrund schiebt, aber das liest sich in etwa so, als wenn sich der Porsche-Käufer bei seinem Verkäufer über die breiten Reifen brüskiert, da sie nicht seinem Spritspar-Ideal entsprechen.


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Zumal ich 225 für ziemlich normal halte. Ist ja kein Corsa oder Fiesta.



Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zu einem der von dir genannten Fahrzeugen? Die Leistung wird es wohl kaum sein...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Dezember 2016)

Zwischen nem Corsa/Fiesta und nem Golf?
Immerhin eine ganze Fahrzeugklasse.


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2016)

Und das spielt in wie Fern eine Rolle beim Thema Traktion und damit die Reifenbreite?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Dezember 2016)

Gar nichts? Es ging aber auch um “Normalität“?
Außerdem macht, sofern tatsächlich mehr Grip mit den breiteren Reifen umgesetzt wird, die Fahrweise eher den entscheidenden Faktor aus.
Ich kann auch mit einem kleinen Auto diesen Grip bei Querbeschleunigung brauchen, dazu bedarf es weder 200PS noch nem Oberklasse-Wagen.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.



Deswegen fährst Du die Topmotorisierung??? Das beißt sich irgendwie...


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gar nichts? Es ging aber auch um “Normalität“?
> Außerdem macht, sofern tatsächlich mehr Grip mit den breiteren Reifen umgesetzt wird, die Fahrweise eher den entscheidenden Faktor aus.
> Ich kann auch mit einem kleinen Auto diesen Grip bei Querbeschleunigung brauchen, dazu bedarf es weder 200PS noch nem Oberklasse-Wagen.



Ok ich merk schon du bist voll dabei... 
Es ging um den Sinn und Unsinn dieser (meiner Meinung nach zu breiten) Bereifung. In wie Fern darf sich ein Golf das "erlauben" und Corsa/Fiesta nicht? Diese Antwort bist du mir weiterhin schuldig. Ein breiter Reifen macht nur dann Sinn wenn man ihn zwecks Seitenführung oder Schlupf braucht. Sonst bringt ein breiter Reifen mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Sprichwort Aquaplaning, Spurtreue usw... 

Und dein letzter Satz zeigt eigentlich das du einfach nur etwas sagen willst, es ging weder um einen Oberklasse Wagen noch um ein 200PS Kleinwagen. Es ging um einen Golf mit 105!!! PS.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Deswegen fährst Du die Topmotorisierung??? Das beißt sich irgendwie...



Ich hab das doch aber garnicht auf mich bezogen... War nur ne Feststellung.


----------



## Captn (18. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zu einem der von dir genannten Fahrzeugen? Die Leistung wird es wohl kaum sein...


Ich passe in das Auto, ohne mit dem Kopf im Himmel zu hängen. 
Um mehr als die Fahrzeuggröße ging es mir gar nicht. ^^


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich passe in das Auto, ohne mit dem Kopf im Himmel zu hängen.
> Um mehr als die Fahrzeuggröße ging es mir gar nicht. ^^



Hahah kenn ich nur zu gut ^^

Wir haben uns mal nen Honda Prelude angeguckt und mein Kollege konnte nur bequem sitzen wenn das Schiebedach offen war


----------



## Riverna (18. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich passe in das Auto, ohne mit dem Kopf im Himmel zu hängen.
> Um mehr als die Fahrzeuggröße ging es mir gar nicht. ^^



Aha...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Dezember 2016)

Riverna, du darfst gern noch mal alles zum Thema Reifen von mir lesen.
Den technischen Sinn von breiten Reifen bezweifle ich sowieso in einem gewissen Rahmen, und daher geht es zum größten Teil dann um Optik. 
Da passen 225er optisch aber nunmal gut zum Golf (meiner Meinung nach).
Wenn es um den technischen Sinn geht, dann kann auch ein 190E mit 245ern durchaus Sinnig sein. Und das trotz nur 235PS und einer Fahrzeuggröße, die heute wohl nur Golfklasse ist. Hier ist die Auslegung dann aber, zugegeben, ganz anders.

Was Sinnvoll ist, muss der Besitzer entscheiden. Und das ist nicht zwingend ein ökonomischer oder technischer Grund, warum etwas Sinnig ist. 
Du kannst eben aus diesem Grund nicht einfach “postulieren“ dass das sinnfrei oder “lächerlich“ ist.
Wenn du das sagst, ist das deine Meinung, aber da wirst du gerade in Bezug auf nen Golf mit 225ern eher kaum eine breite Masse an Gleichgesinnten finden.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Den technischen Sinn von breiten Reifen bezweifle ich sowieso in einem gewissen Rahmen...



Weil? Bzw. was?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Dezember 2016)

Weil die Auflagefläche zwischen 195er zu 225er nicht zwingend im gleichen Maße wie die Nennbreite wächst. Damit steigt der Grip allein nicht durch die Breite.
Hier spielt einfach zu viel rein.
Bei breiten Reifen wird auch, berechtigter Weise die Flankenhöhe reduziert um die Relativbewegung der Auflagefläche  zur Felge zu reduzieren.
Die Breite allein ist daher erst mal nur bedingt Aussagekräftig. Für detaillierte Vergleiche müsste man sehr aufwändig arbeiten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2016)

Naja ist ziemlich einfach bewiesen das breitere Reifen genauso wie eine breitere Spur eine bessere Rundenzeit ergeben.  Da muss man nicht viel prüfen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Dezember 2016)

Das ist zu pauschal.
Mit 195er Pilot Sport gegen 225er Falken Ziex 912 behaupte ich, ist das nicht mal sicher...

Die Tendenz stimmt, und das es da auch Zusammenhänge gibt, bestreite ich ebenfalls nicht, aber gerade in dem Rahmem 195-225 ist da oft eher Optik denn Grip zu finden.


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit STD Gewindefahrwerken? Ist vom Aufbau her wie die K-Sport/D2 Fahrwerke. Die Ferrate ist jedoch etwas niedriger und somit das Fahrwerk weicher. Was mir eigentlich ganz entgegen kommt da es mir beim Lexus nicht auf die maximale Tiefe ankommt sondern auf Fahrdynamic, da dass originale eh nicht mehr das beste ist.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2016)

Endlich entschieden den Nebler zu trocknen -> Problemloser Ausbau -> Oh, der hat ja ein 1x1cm großes Loch was da nicht hingehört -> Neuen Nebler bestellt


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2016)

Hatte heute ne Standheizung mit Anti-Lag.  Ich hätte die so gelassen, der Kunde mochte das aber nicht.  Dann hab ich ne handvoll Verbrennungsreste aus der Standheizung geholt und das Anti-Lag war auch nicht mehr da.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Dezember 2016)

Heute beim Honda-Händler den neuen Honda Civic begutachtet. 

Von Außen gefällt der mir deutlich besser als mein, noch aktuelles, Modell. Vom Interior bin ich eher hin- und hergerissen. Einige Punkte, wie die Sitze, der Touchscreen oder die Instrumente gefallen mir sehr gut. Andererseits wurde bei der Qualität der Materialien z.B. an den Bedienelementen des Lenkrads, meinem empfinden nach zu sehr gespart. Allgemein finde ich das Cockpit im IX. insgesamt  stimmiger, schöner als in der X.Generation. Dort ist es doch sehr verschachtelt, teilweise sehr unpraktisch/umständlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2016)

Touchscreen ist das letzte, was ich im Auto haben wollte.  "Waaaaa muss Bildschrim befummeln und vollschmieren, njam njam Fettfinger da hin wo ich gucken will WWWAAAAAA!!!" 

Nach 10 mal bedienen ist darauf nix mehr zu erkennen, außerdem trifft man bei schlechter Wegstrecke nicht 1 mal korrekt.


----------



## Klutten (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin ja mit den ED/EE Modellen Anfang der 90er groß geworden und bin ja auch selbst fast 20 Jahre einen Accord dieser Jahre  gefahren, mit der danach folgenden Generation (ab ~93/94) konnte ich aber schon gar nichts mehr anfangen. Die Qualität ist damals massiv nach unten gegangen und hat sich ja erst in diesem Jahrhundert wieder auf ein erträgliches Niveau gesteigert. Die Modelle der letzten Jahre mag ich rein optisch von innen überhaupt nicht. Dieses Raumschiff-Design ist einfach nicht meins. Ich mags da mittlerweile eher klassisch (oder wie einige hier sagen - langweilig), quasi wie bei meinem BMW oder einem schnöden Golf. ^^

Der Typ-R sieht aktuell schon wild aus, aber diese Spoiler-Burg wäre mir dann doch zu peinlich, zumal ein Golf bessere Fahrzeiten in den Asphalt fräst.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2016)

Den Type R find ich auch nicht schön. Wer's mag. Mein Ding isses nicht. Den Focus RS kann man aber auch vergessen. Untersteuern bis zum geht nicht mehr und macht die Reifen kaputt. Zudem sterben die Motoren reihenweise. Keiner weiß warum. Die Motoren dürfen von den Werkstätten nicht geöffnet werden. Gehen direkt zurück ans Werk.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2016)

Den Type R find ich auch nicht schön. Wer's mag. Mein Ding isses nicht. Den Focus RS kann man aber auch vergessen. Untersteuern bis zum geht nicht mehr und macht die Reifen kaputt. Zudem sterben die Motoren reihenweise. Keiner weiß warum. Die Motoren dürfen von den Werkstätten nicht geöffnet werden. Gehen direkt zurück ans Werk. 

Motor - YouTube


----------



## aloha84 (19. Dezember 2016)

Der scheint reines Kühlwasser hinten rauszuballern. Vielleicht kopfdichtung?


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2016)

Die Felgen würden mir schon sehr gut gefallen. Fahrwerk habe Ich heute bestellt, ist ein D2 Racing Street geworden. Der Koffer muss halt mal locker 10 Zentimeter runter bei solchen Felgen... das sieht grausam aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Dezember 2016)

Felgen gefallen mir 

Aber der Einfüllstutzen für die Gasanlage ist ja grausam....


----------



## Riverna (19. Dezember 2016)

Das stimmt leider, hätte man deutlich schöner lösen können. Werde nie verstehen wieso man sowas nicht in den Tankdeckel baut.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Dezember 2016)

Vor allem so mitten in den Kotflügel, Idioten...


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2016)

Normal kommt da noch so eine Verschlusskappe drauf, hat der Vorbesitzer wohl verloren und ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen mir eine nach zu kaufen. Wenn man diese lackiert, sieht es zwar immer noch nicht gut aus... aber etwas weniger schlimm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2016)

Mein aktueller Azubi hat seit ner Woche nun seinen Führerschein... Er meinte doch echt das ich ihn nen SL63 AMG probefahren lasse.  Und morgen kommt der Weihnachtsmann oder was?


----------



## dsdenni (21. Dezember 2016)

Hättest ihn ja fahren lassen können.... mit Notlauf


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2016)

Tja, und ich trau mich mit 17 Jahren Führerschein noch nicht mal so n Ding zu fahren 

Ts...

Ok, der Grund ist eher, dass ich jetzt schon weiß, dass ich den dann haben möchte, aber der finanzielle mein Grab wäre


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2016)

Meine Fresse, ich falle vom Glauben ab, wie dämlich und naiv sind manche Menschen??? Da will einer doch tatsächlich das ganze Infotainmentsystem im E65 durch ein Raspberry + Display + Kodi ersetzen... Ich gehe fest...


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2016)

Mit der letzten RasPi Version würde ich das nicht für unmöglich halten. MOST Integration dürfte allerdings nen Haufen Arbeit sein.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2016)

An dem Raspberry liegt es nicht... und MOST ist hier das kleinere Problem.

Das ganze Infotainment hängt am Kombiinstrument über MOST dran (Gateway in Richtung CAN) und da ist dann noch das ControlDisplay (auch über MOST), ebenfalls ein Gateway nach CAN. Ich weiß nicht, wie Kombiinstrument drauf reagiert, wenn plötzlich kein MOST mehr da ist... Ausserdem die Icons für's Navi (diese Pfeile) werden vom Navi zum Kombiinstrument über MOST als PNG-Bilder übertragen, das fällt dann wohl weg...

Dann, viele Einstellungen für Klimaanlage, Sitzheizung, Sitzbelüftung kann man nur über das iDrive, also über ControlDisplay machen... Was passiert damit?

Und und und... Ich sage, das ist unmöglich, wenn man es richtig machen will. Sonst ist es nur Pfusch.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2016)

Bei meinem gibt es einen (WinCE  ) Bausatz welcher das zusätzliche Display quasi über das alte LCD montiert und je nach Anwendung mal Overlay macht oder nicht. So scheint es zumindest halbwegs zu gehen.


----------



## keinnick (21. Dezember 2016)

Warum sollte man das auch überhaupt machen wollen, frage ich mich. Einfach weil man es "kann"?


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei meinem gibt es einen (WinCE   ) Bausatz welcher das zusätzliche Display quasi über das alte LCD  montiert und je nach Anwendung mal Overlay macht oder nicht. So scheint  es zumindest halbwegs zu gehen.



Auf was war das bezogen? 



keinnick schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das auch überhaupt machen wollen, frage ich mich. Einfach weil man es "kann"?



Man "kann" es eben nicht, also der Typ kann das nicht. Dieser Raspberry-Hype geht mir sowas von auf den Sack. Das Ding ist hat im Kfz nichts verloren, das hat nicht mal eine Busanbindung...

Nur als Vergleich: ich habe das Infotainmentsystem aus dem E65 auf dem Tisch zum Laufen gebracht, als wäre es im Auto drin, alles hat so funktioniert, wie man es aus dem Auto kennt. Aber, ich habe dafür fast ein Jahr (!) gebraucht und ich habe gute 10 Jahre in dem Bereich gearbeitet (Kfz-Vernetzung, LIN, CAN, MOST, ...) und zusätzlich habe ich den FunctionBlock (ist im Prinzip Funktionskatalog von allen Busteilnehmer) vom MOST und zusätzlich hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt von ein Teil der CAN-Definitionen...


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Auf was war das bezogen?


Auf die Feststellung dass das Originaldisplay ja nicht nur für Infotainment sondern auch für sonstige Fahrzeugeinstellungen genutzt wird.

Das ist zwar sicher kein perfektes Konzept aber eines was sich grundsätzlich einem solchen Problem annimmt:
Possible New Head Unit for P1 Cars



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf die Feststellung dass das Originaldisplay ja nicht nur für Infotainment sondern auch für sonstige Fahrzeugeinstellungen genutzt wird.



Und was hat es mit Overlay zu tun? Overlay hat damit nichts zu tun. Das Display schreibt direkt in die jeweilige Steuergeräte, wie Sitzmodul, Heizung, Fahrwerk! 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist zwar sicher kein perfektes Konzept aber eines was sich grundsätzlich einem solchen Problem annimmt:
> Possible New Head Unit for P1 Cars


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2016)

Das Konzept dort ist Infotainment-Display und Originaldisplay übereinander ("Overlay") zu montieren und schlicht das neue Display aus/durchlässig zu schalten wenn eine Funktion gefragt ist welche man nicht portiert hat.

Wie gesagt sicher nicht perfekt, aber doch ein realistisches Konzept um bei einer voll integrierten MMI neue Dinge nachzurüsten.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2016)

Naja..........


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2016)

Ganz ehrlich? Entweder das Auto kann, was gewünscht ist, oder nicht. Wenn nicht, ist es das falsche Auto oder meine Anforderungen sind nicht Auto-Kompatibel...

Zumal das bei modernen Autos “Ah-Ah“ aussieht, wenn man Originalteile entfernt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich frag mich sowieso was dieser ganze Multimediaquatsch im Auto zu suchen hat. Während der Fahrt kann man da eh nicht dran rumspielen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2016)

Aus irgend einem Grund leben solche Läden aber immer noch:
USB and Android Car Kits | iPod, iPhone, AUX Car Adapters | Bluetooth Hands Free Car Adapters | Bluetooth Car Kits

Der E65 ist ~10 Jahre alt, da könnte man durchaus etwas Konnektivität vermissen welche heute normal erscheint.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich sag ja, das Falsche Auto, wenn es einem nicht reicht.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2016)

Das Selbe kann man zu jedem anderen Um/Anbau sagen. Mancher möchte es tiefer, mancher schneller und mancher mit mehr Bluetooth. Warum auch nicht?


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2016)

Also Bluetooth geht beim E65 sehr gut. Ob er aber A2DP kann, weiß ich  nicht, müsste er aber, da man das Auto als Lautsprecher auswählen kann.

Zu Grom und deren "Qualität der Anbindung" sage ich lieber nichts... Hatte schon einpaar Geräte von denen am Wickel gehabt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2016)

Ungewollter DTM Style beim Zermedes 
Bleibt der eine Scheibenwischer einfach mal stehen und macht nix mehr.
Die Werkstatt hat bei der letzten Inspektion da dran rumgedoktert und vergessen die Schrauben anzuziehen, was für Idioten 
Wenn's nachher regnet, heißt es auf den Pannendienst warten.
Zum Glück sind wir die Karre in absehbarer Zeit los.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2016)

A, B oder C?


----------



## Captn (21. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sowieso was dieser ganze Multimediaquatsch im Auto zu suchen hat. Während der Fahrt kann man da eh nicht dran rumspielen.


Naja, im normalen Stadtverkehr findest du genug Zeit dafür. Auf der Landstraße oder Autobahn lasse ich aber auch die Finger von.
Zumal ich ja nicht immer alleine unterwegs bin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ungewollter DTM Style beim Zermedes
> Bleibt der eine Scheibenwischer einfach mal stehen und macht nix mehr.
> Die Werkstatt hat bei der letzten Inspektion da dran rumgedoktert und vergessen die Schrauben anzuziehen, was für Idioten
> Wenn's nachher regnet, heißt es auf den Pannendienst warten.
> ...


Wischer ausschalten, Haube auf, Wischerarm nach unten drücken, soweit wie der andere auch steht, Abdeckkappe von der Mutter nehmen, Mutter anziehen, Abdeckkappe draufdrücken, fertig. 

Sollte ansich trotzdem nicht passieren!  Der Stift war das bestimmt!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> A, B oder C?



C bzw S205



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wischer ausschalten, Haube auf, Wischerarm nach unten drücken, soweit wie der andere auch steht, Abdeckkappe von der Mutter nehmen, Mutter anziehen, Abdeckkappe draufdrücken, fertig.



Womit denn die Mutter anziehen wenn man nix hat 
Hab den auf der Beifahrerseite "unschädlich" gemacht und mit dem auch nicht mehr sauber laufenden auf der Fahrerseite zurückgefahren.
Hatte keine Lust ewig auf die Pannenhilfe zu warten.
Und weißt du, ob es bei den 250ern in letzter Zeit ein Update des MSG gab ? Gefühlt fehlen ihm grob geschätzt 50Nm im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich. Obenraus aber zügig wie immer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2016)

Und der muss schon wieder weg?
Dienstwagen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und der muss schon wieder weg?
> Dienstwagen?



Ja, zum Glück. Bislang viel Ärger mit dem Auto gehabt. Sehr viel Kleinkram, ärgert einen aber trotzdem (starke Windgeräusche bei hohem Tempo, schiefer Tankdeckel, lahmes Infotainment&Navi, nicht passgenaue Schweller, quietschende Lenkung, knacksende Hinterachse, mittlerweile auffallend deutlich zu weich gefederte Hinterachse bei Beladung, Smartphone lässt sich teilweise nicht koppeln, Radio hängt sich komplett auf, die Automatik ist mit einem Anhänger über 1t nicht zu gebrauchen, etc.pp.) . 
Das einzig Gute bleibt an dem Auto nur der Motor, Fahrwerk (unbeladen) und Lenkung ist auch ok. Der Rest ist zum Teil aber echt schlecht.
Hat jetzt etwas über 100k km drauf (2Jahre alt). 
Ist ein Leasing Dienstwagen, ja.
Als Nachfolger stehen momentan A6 Avant, 5er G30 oder Passat GTE auf der Liste.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2016)

Oha, klingt nicht gut. Aber der “Baby-Benz“ ist eben nur im Original gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Womit denn die Mutter anziehen wenn man nix hat
> Hab den auf der Beifahrerseite "unschädlich" gemacht und mit dem auch nicht mehr sauber laufenden auf der Fahrerseite zurückgefahren.
> Hatte keine Lust ewig auf die Pannenhilfe zu warten.
> Und weißt du, ob es bei den 250ern in letzter Zeit ein Update des MSG gab ? Gefühlt fehlen ihm grob geschätzt 50Nm im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich. Obenraus aber zügig wie immer.


Mit nem 13/15er Schlüssel vonner Tanke?  Zur Not irgend nen LKW Fahrer aufm Rastplatz fragen. Die haben so gängige Sachen immer dabei.

Keine Ahnung was euer Auto für nen Softwarestand auf dem MSG hat.  Von daher kann ich auch leider nicht sagen ob es da was neues gibt. Wenn da seit 2 Jahren noch nie neuere Software draufgekommen ist, dann gibt es mit Sicherheit eine neuere Version.


----------



## kloanabua (22. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was euer Auto für nen Softwarestand auf dem MSG hat.  Von daher kann ich auch leider nicht sagen ob es da was neues gibt. Wenn da seit 2 Jahren noch nie neuere Software draufgekommen ist, dann gibt es mit Sicherheit eine neuere Version.



Zurzeit hab ich immer so viel Glück  (oder auch Pech) das es bei Leistungsproblemen beim OM651 sogut wie immer das Saugrohr erwischt wo die Schrauben so gern reißen. 
Hab diesen Monat schon 6 mal dieses Saugrohr getauscht. 
Zum Glück isses beim Sprinter nicht so schlimm wie bei den Pkw und Vitos. [emoji51]


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2016)

kloanabua schrieb:


> Zurzeit hab ich immer so viel Glück  (oder auch Pech) das es bei Leistungsproblemen beim OM651 sogut wie immer das Saugrohr erwischt wo die Schrauben so gern reißen.
> Hab diesen Monat schon 6 mal dieses Saugrohr getauscht.
> Zum Glück isses beim Sprinter nicht so schlimm wie bei den Pkw und Vitos. http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji51.png


 Bei den PKWs ist es auch extrem selten. Ich hab es erst 2 Mal gemacht.   In dem S205 von MR-C King ist ja auch der 651 MOPF drin, da ist das  Problem mit den Saugrohren nicht mehr vorhanden. 

...beim PKW ist das aber auch leicht gemacht. Hat man zwar nicht so massig Platz wie im Sprinter aber trotzdem ok.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit nem 13/15er Schlüssel vonner Tanke?  Zur Not irgend nen LKW Fahrer aufm Rastplatz fragen. Die haben so gängige Sachen immer dabei.



Hat Mercedes nun heute erledigt. Gab übrigens keinen Kommentar der Niederlassung zu den beiden losen Muttern, bzw. auch keine kleine Aufmerksamkeit wegen dem Pfusch.


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2016)

Mein Bruder hat sich die Spoilerlippe vom Megane abgefahren. Nun reichts ihm. Hat die Karre verkauft und sich nen Zoe bestellt. Das erste Elektroauto in der Familie!  Dürfte auch nicht mehr so anfällig für Randsteine sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2016)

Gerade erfahren das Fahrwerk braucht ca bis Anfang April, bis es hier ist. So lange und ich bin doch immer so ungeduldig... mein Kumpel mit dem Skyline R33 und der andere mit dem Mädchen MR2 haben sich auch beide eins mit bestellt. Dann gibt es große Schrauber Aktion wenn die Fahrwerke angekommen sind.


----------



## fatlace (23. Dezember 2016)

fahrwerk einbauen gehört immer zu den schönsten sachen
im Januar kommt meins auch rein, müssen die Halle nur schnell einrichten und die Bühnen aufbauen

Mal ne Frage, ziehst du die Schrauben von den Buchsen immer im abgelassenen Zustand fest oder wen der bock noch auf der Bühne hängt?
bislang hab ich das immer auf der Bühne gemacht, aber man soll es wohl besser im abgelassenen zustand machen damit die buchsen dann nicht so unter spannung sind.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2016)

Natürlich im Runtergelassenen...


----------



## fatlace (23. Dezember 2016)

ja schon logisch
ich hab mir da vorher aber nie wirklich gedanken drum gemacht bis ich das mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt habe, deswegen frag ich
hab immer alles auf der bühne fest gemacht und hatte keine probleme mit den buchsen, kenne auch viele die das auch so machen und das sind gelernte schrauber im gegensatz zu mir


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2016)

Gibt viele die es falsch machen... auch gelernte. 
Richtig ist es wenn du es anziehst (leicht) und dann nach Drehmoment festziehst wenn der Wagen eingefedert ist. Sonst kann es quitschen oder die Lager ausreißen. 

Mir macht Fahrwerke einbauen auch extrem viel Spaß, vorallem dann das richtige einstellen. Da könnte ich tage lang mich mit beschäftigen... beim Subaru habe ich glaube fast 3000 Kilometer damit verbracht das perfekte Setup für mich zu finden. Beim Lexus wurd es vermutlich schneller gehen, da er nicht so tief wird und eben auch deutlich weicher. Ach was freue ich mich drauf... jetzt muss ich mich nur noch um eine passende Auspuffanlage kümmern und die neuen Felgen bestellen.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gibt viele die es falsch machen... auch gelernte.
> Richtig ist es wenn du es anziehst (leicht) und dann nach Drehmoment festziehst wenn der Wagen eingefedert ist.



Alternativ mit dem Getriebeheber das Rad anheben, als wäre es eingefedert.



Riverna schrieb:


> Sonst kann es quitschen oder die Lager ausreißen.



Sind meistens Gummilager, die dann ausreißen.


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2016)

Beim Kumpel (Skyline R33) hat die Bude gequitscht wie sonst was, bis ich ihm gesagt habe er soll die Schrauben noch mal lösen und unter Last anziehen. Seit dem ist Ruhe...


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2016)

Bin einfach immer auf ne Rampe


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2016)

Jö, passt auch.

Ich bin heute früh eine R-Klasse gefahren, als R300. Gar nicht mal so übel der Koffer


----------



## Zoon (23. Dezember 2016)

hab das ding letzten als R63 AMG gesehen. Das ist so abnormal dass er wieder cool ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Dezember 2016)

Seit fast zwei Stunden warte ich nun auf mein Auto. Reifensensoren einbauen, zwei neue Reifen aufziehen und Wuchten - "Dauert 45 Minuten, können Sie gleich warten." Termine danach gemacht, darf jetzt alles umplanen..

Das ist doch kein Service für eine Vertragswerkstatt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich wäre sauer...

@Zoon: Ich finde den MOPF echt schick, so als 350er wäre nett.


----------



## Riverna (23. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seit fast zwei Stunden warte ich nun auf mein Auto. Reifensensoren einbauen, zwei neue Reifen aufziehen und Wuchten - "Dauert 45 Minuten, können Sie gleich warten." Termine danach gemacht, darf jetzt alles umplanen..



Oft sind die Zeitangaben die von den Empfangsdamen gesagt werden nicht wirklich ein zu halten. Wobei ich nicht verstehe was du unter "Reifensensoren einbauen" verstehst... wird das nachgerüstet weil deiner das ab Werk nicht hat oder wird nur einer getauscht weil er kaputt ist? Wenn es nur das austauschen ist und zwei neue Reifen montieren sollte man das deutlich unter 2 Stunden schaffen. Für einen einfachen Radwechsel gibt es 6AW und das Austauschen eines Reifens inkl Sensor glaube ich 3 AW.


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2016)

Mein Reifenfritz braucht für sowas "halbä Stundä". Hat bisher auch immer gestimmt.


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ziehst du die Schrauben von den Buchsen immer im abgelassenen Zustand fest oder wen der bock noch auf der Bühne hängt?



Bestell dir schon mal alle Fahrwerksschrauben neu. VW verbaut da mittlerweile ausschließlich Dehnschrauben mit aberwitzigen Drehwinkeln, die man im Radhaus prima hinbekommt, wenn man einen gelenkigen Japaner als Kumpel hat.  Selbst die hinteren Koppelstangen sind mit Dehnschrauben befestigt. Wie Zeiss schon schrieb, ist es am einfachsten, einen extra Getriebeheber zu verwenden, da man so den meisten Platz zum Festziehen hat.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Oft sind die Zeitangaben die von den Empfangsdamen gesagt werden nicht wirklich ein zu halten. Wobei ich nicht verstehe was du unter "Reifensensoren einbauen" verstehst... wird das nachgerüstet weil deiner das ab Werk nicht hat oder wird nur einer getauscht weil er kaputt ist? Wenn es nur das austauschen ist und zwei neue Reifen montieren sollte man das deutlich unter 2 Stunden schaffen. Für einen einfachen Radwechsel gibt es 6AW und das Austauschen eines Reifens inkl Sensor glaube ich 3 AW.


Ich habe Sensoren nachrüsten lassen. Mein Auto ist zwar noch von der Pflicht befreit, aber da mir das RDKS schon zweimal "geholfen" hat, wollte ich das auch für meine Winterbereifung. Die Werkssensoren sind in der Sommerbereifung eingebaut. Nach zwei Stunden war dann alles fertig. Auf der Rechnung sind 10AE gelistet - der Preis pro AE passt. Aber im Endeffekt hatte ich keine Wahl - keine freie Werkstatt/Reifenkette wollte es machen. Wäre bei Hyundai "zu kompliziert" - nicht machbar. Somit hat mich jeder an die Fachwerkstatt verwiesen.
_Aber ich vertraue da auf die Aussagen der Mitarbeiter - keine Ahnung wie aufwändig solche Dinge sind._


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2016)

Was sollte da aufwendig oder zu kompliziert sein???


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Dezember 2016)

Zu mir wurde gesagt, dass man die Sensoren (nicht original) zwar verbauen könne, aber jene nicht erkannt würden. Und Hyundai würde immer behaupten, dass der Kunde mit einer leuchtenden TPMS(RDKS)-Leuchte leben müsse. Nach vielen Telefonaten und langen Gesprächen ob mein Fahrzeug TPMS habe oder nicht, konnte es heute _endlich_ erledigt werden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fatlace (23. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bestell dir schon mal alle Fahrwerksschrauben neu. VW verbaut da mittlerweile ausschließlich Dehnschrauben mit aberwitzigen Drehwinkeln, die man im Radhaus prima hinbekommt, wenn man einen gelenkigen Japaner als Kumpel hat.  Selbst die hinteren Koppelstangen sind mit Dehnschrauben befestigt. Wie Zeiss schon schrieb, ist es am einfachsten, einen extra Getriebeheber zu verwenden, da man so den meisten Platz zum Festziehen hat.



Mach mir mal keine Angst
Das war bei meinem E92 schon ein Riesen Akt das Fahrwerk zu tauschen. Wir sind da zu Zweit 3 Stunden bei gewesen, Die Fahrerseite vorne wollte sich einfach nicht ergeben
Getriebeheber ist vorhanden
Naja mal schauen, erstmal müssen unsere Bühnen ect. stehen.
werd es erstmal mit den vorhandenen Schrauben probieren
Notfalls bleibt der Bock halt ein paar Tage auf der Bühne hängen, Saison fängt ja noch lange nicht an
Haben sich aber ein Paar Großbaustellen angekündigt, Der S2000 vom Kollegen braucht ne neue Kupplung, und der 335i bekommt neuen Ladeluftkühler und lauter Kleinzeug den man für mehr pferdchen braucht
Halbes Jahr ohne Halle war schön entspannend, aber mittlerweile hab ich wieder extrem bock aufs schrauben


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seit fast zwei Stunden warte ich nun auf mein Auto. Reifensensoren einbauen, zwei neue Reifen aufziehen und Wuchten - "Dauert 45 Minuten, können Sie gleich warten." Termine danach gemacht, darf jetzt alles umplanen..
> 
> Das ist doch kein Service für eine Vertragswerkstatt.


Naja, wenn die am Empfang die richtigen Arbeitswerte nicht kennen, dann kann das schonmal vorkommen. 



fatlace schrieb:


> werd es erstmal mit den vorhandenen Schrauben probieren


Viel Spaß beim abreißen.  Wenn du richtig Pech hast, kannste dann gleich neue Domlager nehmen, weil man die Dinger nicht mehr ausgebohrt bekommt.  Neues Auto, neues Fahrwerk und dann kein Geld mehr für neue Schrauben um das anständig zu machen.  ...ohne Worte...
...im schlimmsten Fall reißt da erst was im Fahrbetrieb wegen Überdehnung ab...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was sollte da aufwendig oder zu kompliziert sein???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Freie-Werkstatt-Tester haben nunmal einen sehr begrenzten Funktionsumfang. Und wenn die Freien dann so ein Auto annehmen, steht es eh nen Tag später wieder bei uns und der Kunde darf dann unseren Preis + den Aufschlag der freien Bude zahlen.


----------



## fatlace (23. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim abreißen.  Wenn du richtig Pech hast, kannste dann gleich neue Domlager nehmen, weil man die Dinger nicht mehr ausgebohrt bekommt.  Neues Auto, neues Fahrwerk und dann kein Geld mehr für neue Schrauben um das anständig zu machen.  ...ohne Worte...
> ...im schlimmsten Fall reißt da erst was im Fahrbetrieb wegen Überdehnung ab...



Keine Angst, mache das nicht zum ersten mal
Ich werd mir die Schrauben schon ganz genau angucken, das hat mit kein Geld nix zu tun
Wen die Schrauben nix Taugen bleibt das Auto halt auf der Bühne und ich bestelle sie hinterher, nur Blind alles neu zu kaufen obwohl es neu ist und noch was taugt, seh ich erstmal nicht ein. Sind doch keine einmal wegwerf Artikel
Ein bekannter von mir arbeitet bei dem Händler wo ich das Auto bestellt habe, und mit dem werde ich vorher schon noch sprechen


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2016)

Man sieht einer Dehnschraube aber nicht an, ob sie noch haltbar ist. Die sind ja nicht umsonst so gefertigt, dass man sie einmal in den plastischen Bereich anzieht.


----------



## fatlace (23. Dezember 2016)

okay ihr habt wohl recht, hab gerade mal mit dem vw schrauber telefoniert, und er meinte man SOLLTE sie ersetzen, was ein käse
gut bestell ich dann halt nächste Woche wen ich die Kennzeichen abhole, ist mir aber tatsächlich neu, das bei Fahrwerksteilen solche schrauben verwendet werden


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2016)

Der Umbau selbst geht gut von der Hand. Selbst mit Allrad (RS3), ist es lediglich etwas unhandlicher.


----------



## fatlace (23. Dezember 2016)

Naja das sollte alles Neu sein, ich gehe mal davon aus das sich da alles auf anhieb lösen lässt.
Auch wen ich noch nie an einem Golf7 geschraubt habe, ein Hexenwerk ist ein Fahrwerkstausch ja nicht gerade.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin was fährst du denn?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Freie-Werkstatt-Tester haben nunmal einen sehr begrenzten Funktionsumfang. Und wenn die Freien dann so ein Auto annehmen, steht es eh nen Tag später wieder bei uns und der Kunde darf dann unseren Preis + den Aufschlag der freien Bude zahlen.


Zu den Aftermarked RDKS kommen für die Werkstätten auch passende Tester dazu mit denen man sie anlernen/die original ID klonen kann. Also zumindest zu denen die ich von meinem Arbeitgeber gratis bekomme  .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Pseudoephedrin was fährst du denn?


Einen _Hyundai i30 FD (Premium, 2l Benziner)_ - bis auf die geringe Stückzahl in Deutschland nichts besonderes. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu den Aftermarked RDKS kommen für die Werkstätten auch passende Tester dazu mit denen man sie anlernen/die original ID klonen kann. Also zumindest zu denen die ich von meinem Arbeitgeber gratis bekomme  .


Klonen würde nicht richtig funktionieren bzw. die geklonten Sensoren würden anschließend nicht erkannt, meinte der Reifenspezialist wo ich zuvor war. Das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, oder sind die Sensoren mit einer Art _MAC-Adresse_ codiert?


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

@Fatlace

Du wolltest dir doch einen Clubsport holen oder?

Wenn ich die Tests und auch VW-Marketing richtig verstehe, scheinen die sich ziemlich viele Gedanken um das Fahrwerk und dessen performance gemacht zu haben.
--> Warum willst du das tauschen?
Also kannst du das besser abstimmen als die  Ingenieure, oder geht es dir da jetzt um Optik? (Muss tiefer!)
Die Frage nicht als Angriff verstehen, ich will wirklich nur wissen warum.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Klonen würde nicht richtig funktionieren bzw. die geklonten Sensoren würden anschließend nicht erkannt, meinte der Reifenspezialist wo ich zuvor war. Das kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, oder sind die Sensoren mit einer Art _MAC-Adresse_ codiert?


Also diese Seite sagt du hast ein VDO System und mit einem Programmiergerät bekommt man die Dinger passend
http://www.intellisens.com/

Zumindest bei meinem Volvo war das auch so. Die ganz kleinen Reifenfritzen sind was RDKS an geht noch nicht unbedingt auf der Höhe, also sollte man Unwissen nicht ausschließen. Sensoren haben schon eine Art "MAC", aber eben diese übernimmt man ja beim klonen.
Alternativ kann man auch eine neue ID erstellen, dann muss der Wagen die Sensoren allerdings tatsächlich neu lernen. Bei meinem heißt das ein paar hundert Meter damit fahren, bei manchen geht es aber nur manuell.


----------



## fatlace (23. Dezember 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Fatlace
> 
> Du wolltest dir doch einen Clubsport holen oder?
> 
> ...



Ja genau, geht um einen GTI Clubsport
Geht mir da um die Optik, der ist hoch wie ein Bus
Mir ist die Hinterachse auch zu "hoppelig"
Der Mag zwar ein sehr gutes Fahrwerk haben, aber ich glaube das H&R wird die Fahrdynamik nicht großartig verschlechtern, und eine Nordschleifenabstimmung brauche ich auch nicht.
evtl wird der hin und wieder mal über den Bilster Berg gejagt, da muss ich mich aber erstmal schlau machen, wie und wann das mal möglich ist.
Hab ihn ja extra ohne DCC bestellt weil mir von vorne herein klar war das ich das Fahrwerk tausche


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Einen _Hyundai i30 FD (Premium, 2l Benziner)_ - bis auf die geringe Stückzahl in Deutschland nichts besonderes.



Na mach deinen FD nicht so runter, hab selbst einen.
Ist ein 1.6CRDI mit der kleinsten Leistung, aber dank Sep. 11 gut ausgestattet und mit 6-Gang Getriebe. Basis war glaub n Comfort? Angeblich jedenfalls fast 20 Listenpreis, bezahlt hab ich 13.
An dessen Seite steht der große Bruder, i40 als 1.7crdi mit 136PS und Automatik, Style + Sitz Paket + Plus Paket.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also diese Seite sagt du hast ein VDO System und mit einem Programmiergerät bekommt man die Dinger passend
> http://www.intellisens.com/
> 
> Zumindest bei meinem Volvo war das auch so. Die ganz kleinen Reifenfritzen sind was RDKS an geht noch nicht unbedingt auf der Höhe, also sollte man Unwissen nicht ausschließen. Sensoren haben schon eine Art "MAC", aber eben diese übernimmt man ja beim klonen.
> Alternativ kann man auch eine neue ID erstellen, dann muss der Wagen die Sensoren allerdings tatsächlich neu lernen. Bei meinem heißt das ein paar hundert Meter damit fahren, bei manchen geht es aber nur manuell.


Da wird es wohl an der Erfahrung der Freien gescheitert sein vermute ich mal.  In der Werkstatt werden die sicherlich eine zweite ID hinzugefügt haben. Mal sehen ob die Sommerreifen dann ohne Probleme erkannt werden. 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na mach deinen FD nicht so runter, hab selbst einen.
> Ist ein 1.6CRDI mit der kleinsten Leistung, aber dank Sep. 11 gut ausgestattet und mit 6-Gang Getriebe. Basis war glaub n Comfort? Angeblich jedenfalls fast 20 Listenpreis, bezahlt hab ich 13.
> An dessen Seite steht der große Bruder, i40 als 1.7crdi mit 136PS und Automatik, Style + Sitz Paket + Plus Paket.


Der macht seinen Job gut und für sein Alter (12/07) steht er mehr als gut da. Und die Ausstattung ist auch heute noch gut dabei (Liste ~24) - werde mir im Frühjahr noch das Komfort- & Notbremsmodul einbauen lassen. Bei den Ausstatungen ab 06/2010 kenne ich mich nicht aus, außer die Wandlung der Premium-Variante in die anderen Varianten und die Einstellung des 2l Benziner (außer USA), da er die EURO5-Norm nicht geschafft hat.
In der langen Wartezeit habe ich mir mal den IONIQ (Hybrid) mal neher angesehen - als Elektrovariante könnte er mir gefallen.  Bis auf das Amaturenbrett, da ist die Materialqualität massiv gesunken.  Vom "i30 GTI" hat man aber noch nichts lesen können..


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2016)

Na der wirklich starke i30 wird ja N heißen.
Den Ioniq find ich geil, auch von der ITafel.
Besser als der neue i30 ab Januar.

Der 40er ist aber schon noch was anderes.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> VW verbaut da mittlerweile ausschließlich Dehnschrauben mit aberwitzigen Drehwinkeln, die man im Radhaus prima hinbekommt, wenn man einen gelenkigen Japaner als Kumpel hat.  Selbst die hinteren Koppelstangen sind mit Dehnschrauben befestigt.



Ja, hat auch einen einfachen Grund: Die Verschraubungen werden mit Drehwinkelverschraubungen (was quasi immer Dehnschrauben sind) sicherer. 
Schrauben die nur nach Drehmoment angezogen werden, können gerne mal zu fest oder zu lose sein. Es passiert sogar, dass die Schrauben in laufender Produktion plötzlich abreißen. 
z.B. eine Charge die leicht geölt ist oder aufgrund von Temperaturschwankungen mit Feuchtigkeit angezogen wird, solche Schrauben reißen bei Drehmoment-Verschraubungen gerne mal ab.
Bei Drehwinkelverschraubungen ist es egal, ob die Schraube ölig oder schwergängig ist, die Zugkraft der Schraube ist immer identisch.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Dezember 2016)

Mal sehen was sich am Ende hinter dem N verbirgt.
Der IONIQ scheint auch sehr günstig in der Versicherung zu sein.
Den i40 habe ich mir noch nie genauer angesehen, der wäre zu groß. Der i30 ist genau richtig für mich von der Größe her.
Der neue i30 war nur in sofern interessant, da einst verkündet wurde, dass es endlich wieder einen 2l Benziner geben solle.

Aber durch die _Direkteinspritzer-Debatte_ wird man wieder unsicher, ob man dann wie mit den Euro5 Diesel Fahrzeugen dasteht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2016)

Der i30 wird den 2.0l nicht bei der Vorstellung haben.
Wahrscheinlich wird der 2.0 nur der N.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, hat auch einen einfachen Grund: Die Verschraubungen werden mit Drehwinkelverschraubungen (was quasi immer Dehnschrauben sind) sicherer.
> Schrauben die nur nach Drehmoment angezogen werden, können gerne mal zu fest oder zu lose sein. Es passiert sogar, dass die Schrauben in laufender Produktion plötzlich abreißen.
> z.B. eine Charge die leicht geölt ist oder aufgrund von Temperaturschwankungen mit Feuchtigkeit angezogen wird, solche Schrauben reißen bei Drehmoment-Verschraubungen gerne mal ab.
> Bei Drehwinkelverschraubungen ist es egal, ob die Schraube ölig oder schwergängig ist, die Zugkraft der Schraube ist immer identisch.


Wenn man das so liest hat es fast den Anschein jemand hätte dir das erfolgreich als positiv verkauft. Das ist aber eben nicht so. 
Beim anziehen nach Drehmoment wird muss ja gewährleistet sein dass das Material weder überanstrengt wird, noch dass die Mindestanforderungen nicht unterschritten werden. Also wird das ganze Element so ausgelegt, dass es diesen Sicherheitsbereich aushält. Also ein etwaige überspannen. Das Drehwinkelverfahren ist nur dafür da, Materialkosten zu sparen. Punkt. Dadurch werden Produktschwankungen ausgeglichen. Also die Schraube und das Teil wo sie rein muss können so gefertigt werden, dass sie so eben gerade die Mindestanforderungen erfüllen. Auch die Qualitätssicherung Pracht nicht mehr so genau sein. Die Schraube fängt leicht an zu rosten, kostet dafür aber nur die Hälfte? Okay, lässt sie uns ölen. Das innengewinde ist weniger genau wenn wir den billigen Fräser nehmen und doppelt so schnell fahren lassen? Okay, Das machen wir per Drehwinkelverfahren. Genau dafür würde das erfunden. Es spart Gewicht, Materialkosten und die Qualitätssicherung hat weniger zu tun. Das würde ich nicht als positiv bewerten. Das beste daran ist ja dass sie es die entsprechend verkaufen und für diese "Innovation" dann die Karren von mal zu mal noch teurer machen. Im Rennsport hat das seinen Platz, da zählt wirklich jedes Gramm, im 0815 Serienwagen ist das aber hauptsächlich Materialqualität senken und Geld sparen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (23. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber durch die _Direkteinspritzer-Debatte_ wird man wieder unsicher, ob man dann wie mit den Euro5 Diesel Fahrzeugen dasteht.


Vor einem Jahr hab ich noch Witze gemacht dass mein Motor mal gefragt wird weil er den vielen Sprit dafür so schön sauber verbrennt. Allmählich scheint das gar nicht mehr so unwahrscheinlich. Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht kommen die Langhuber mit fett Hubraum ja wieder  schöne wäre es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest hat es fast den Anschein jemand hätte dir das erfolgreich als positiv verkauft. Das ist aber eben nicht so.



Nicht ? Oh, dann weißt du ja wohl mehr als der gesamte Volkswagen Konzern, die BMW AG und Mercedes (und wahrscheinlich auch noch weitere Hersteller) 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Beim anziehen nach Drehmoment wird muss ja gewährleistet sein dass das  Material weder überanstrengt wird, noch dass die Mindestanforderungen  nicht unterschritten werden. Also wird das ganze Element so ausgelegt,  dass es diesen Sicherheitsbereich aushält. Also ein etwaige überspannen.



Du würfelst da was durcheinander 
Nicht das Drehmoment am Kopf lässt eine Schraube reißen, sondern die Vorspannkraft im Schraubenschaft. Und die kann man eben nicht nur mit dem Drehmoment bestimmen. Vergleicht man eine leicht geölte Schraube mit einer trockenen, reißt die geölte Schraube im Gewinde ab, trotz Sollmoment.
Dadurch dass sich die Reibung im Gewinde und unter dem Schraubenkopf verringert, steigt die Vorspannkraft stark an. So stark, dass die Schraube abreißt.
Denn wie du vielleicht weißt, gehen nur ~10% des Anzugmoments in die Vorspannkraft über. Der Rest wird durch Reibung "verbraten".
Ist die Schraube korrodiert, dann erreichst du zwar dein Sollmoment, die Vorspannkraft der Schraube beträgt dann aber nur ~1/3 der Sollkraft -> Bauteil kann sich lösen/ist lose trotz Sollmoment.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das Drehwinkelverfahren ist nur dafür da, Materialkosten zu sparen.  Punkt.



Nein, s.o.
Die Drehwinkelverschraubung ist sicherer, da eben unabhängig der Reibung und dadurch eine sehr geringe Streuung der Vorspannkraft.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dadurch werden Produktschwankungen ausgeglichen.



Ja, natürlich. Oder kannst du dir sicher sein, dass bei einer Massenproduktion z.B. keine Hohlraumkonservierung in ein Gewinde gelangt ? Oder Lack ? Oder eine Schweißperle ? Oder minimale Feuchtigkeit ? Nein, kannst du nicht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Schraube fängt  leicht an zu rosten, kostet dafür aber nur die Hälfte? Okay, lässt sie  uns ölen. Das innengewinde ist weniger genau wenn wir den billigen  Fräser nehmen und doppelt so schnell fahren lassen?



Siehe einen Punkt weiter oben. Kannst du dir bei einem Pro Tag Verbrauch von mehreren hunderttausend Schrauben sicher sein, dass wirklich jede Schraube perfekt ist ? Nein, kannst du auch nicht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau dafür würde das erfunden. Es spart  Gewicht, Materialkosten und die Qualitätssicherung hat weniger zu tun.



Nö, s.o.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht als positiv bewerten. Das beste daran ist ja dass  sie es die entsprechend verkaufen und für diese "Innovation" dann die  Karren von mal zu mal noch teurer machen. Im Rennsport hat das seinen  Platz, da zählt wirklich jedes Gramm, im 0815 Serienwagen ist das aber  hauptsächlich Materialqualität senken und Geld sparen.



Falsch, es geht um die Qualität ! 
 Nur mit Drehmoment bekommst du quasi jede Schraube fest, außer das Gewinde reißt dir aus. Über Winkel+Winkelfenster gibt es deutlich mehr n.i.O Verschraubungen.
Nicht umsonst sind bei uns fast alle Verschraubungen Drehmoment inkl. Drehwinkel gesteuert, was einen deutlichen Mehraufwand bedeutet, die Qualiät aber stark verbessert. Mittlerweile sind wir mit der Überwachung sogar noch ein Stück weiter und können noch mehr Fremdeinflüsse während der Verschraubung erkennen, was übringens auch nur die Qualität fördert, das Produktionsvolumen aber minimal senken und die Kosten steigern kann.
Man könnte auch für einen Bruchteil der Kosten jedem Werker einen Knickschlüssel in die Hand geben. Funktioniert auch, ist sehr günstig und man hat in der Produktion deutlich weniger n.i.O. Verschraubungen.
Klingt doch klasse  Nur zerlegen sich dann wahrscheinlich recht viele Fahrzeuge im Feld, dann wird es richtig teuer 

Ich komme aus dem Bereich der Schraubtechnik und hab da jeden Tag mit zu tun, ich werde wohl wissen was wir da jeden Tag so veranstalten


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

So wie ich aus dem Maschinenbau komme und z.B. vor etwa sieben bis acht Jahren für Mercedes und Audi neue Fügeverfahren entwickeln durfte. Unter anderem die Nietverbindungen der hochfesten Legierungen die bei Audi momentan in Verwendung sind, samt der nötigen Maschinen. Stichwort thermische unterstütztes fügen. 

Du hast ja auch nicht Unrecht mit deinem Gedanken. Du lässt nur die Hälfte weg. Diese abreißenden Verbindungen kommen nur zustande wenn die Materialien zu schwach ausgelegt sind. Festere Schrauben und stärkere Aufnahmen und da reißt eben nichts ab. Das ist das was ich meinte mit dem sparen am Material. 

Die Problematik beim drehmomentgesteuerten Anziehen liegt ja ausschließlich in den*schwankenden Reibbeiwerten. Dabei muss man vor allem zwischen der Kopfreibung und der Gewindereibung unterscheiden. Die Summe dieser schwankenden Reibungseinflüsse führt dazu, dass selbst bei hoher Drehmomentwiederholgenauigkeit Schwankungen der resultierenden Vorspannkraft von 50% und mehr auftreten können. Dies bedeutet, dass die Schraubverbibdung immer so überdimensioniert sein muss, dass sie bei einer Abweichung nach oben nicht überlastet wird und bei einer Abweichung nach unten noch immer die geforderte Vorspannkraft aufbringt. 
Du erreichst mit eurem System die präzisieren Werte, das ist klar und habe ich ja nicht in Frage gestellt, nur scheinst du dir nicht überlegt zu haben warum das z.B. für den VW Konzern interessant ist. Genau aus dem anfangs genannten Grund. Dadurch dass man genau im grünen Fenster ähm... Bereich landet, braucht man nichts stabiler auslegen bauen als unbedingt nötig. Man erfüllt quasi gerade so (aber sehr genau) die Mindestanforderungen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest hat es fast den Anschein jemand hätte dir das erfolgreich als positiv verkauft. Das ist aber eben nicht so.
> Beim anziehen nach Drehmoment wird muss ja gewährleistet sein dass das Material weder überanstrengt wird, noch dass die Mindestanforderungen nicht unterschritten werden. Also wird das ganze Element so ausgelegt, dass es diesen Sicherheitsbereich aushält. Also ein etwaige überspannen. Das Drehwinkelverfahren ist nur dafür da, Materialkosten zu sparen. Punkt. Dadurch werden Produktschwankungen ausgeglichen. Also die Schraube und das Teil wo sie rein muss können so gefertigt werden, dass sie so eben gerade die Mindestanforderungen erfüllen. Auch die Qualitätssicherung Pracht nicht mehr so genau sein. Die Schraube fängt leicht an zu rosten, kostet dafür aber nur die Hälfte? Okay, lässt sie uns ölen. Das innengewinde ist weniger genau wenn wir den billigen Fräser nehmen und doppelt so schnell fahren lassen? Okay, Das machen wir per Drehwinkelverfahren. Genau dafür würde das erfunden. Es spart Gewicht, Materialkosten und die Qualitätssicherung hat weniger zu tun. Das würde ich nicht als positiv bewerten. Das beste daran ist ja dass sie es die entsprechend verkaufen und für diese "Innovation" dann die Karren von mal zu mal noch teurer machen. Im Rennsport hat das seinen Platz, da zählt wirklich jedes Gramm, im 0815 Serienwagen ist das aber hauptsächlich Materialqualität senken und Geld sparen.


Genauso ist es eben nicht. 

Manche Schrauben sind z.B. nicht möglich nur mit Drehmoment anzuziehen. Ein Beispiel sind da manche Typen von Zylinderkopfschrauben. Diese werden nur mit sehr wenig Drehmoment und dann mit einem sehr großen Drehwinkel angezogen.

Der Grund ist folgender: Die Schraube verklemmt sich aufgrund der Materialpaarung am Kopf.
Beispiel: Du ziehst die Schraube mit 100NM an und nimmst dann den Drehmomentschlüssel runter. Jetzt stellst du den Drehmomentschlüssel auf 200NM oder 300NM und versuchst die Schraube weiter zu drehen. Das wird dir aber nicht gelingen. Der Drehmomentschlüssel löst selbst bei 300NM sofort aus, obwohl die Schraube weiterhin nur mit 100NM angezogen ist. Und so schnell hat man eine Verbindung zu wenig angezogen.

Deswegen steht auch immer extra dick in der Arbeitsanleitung das sowohl der Drehmomentanzug, als auch der Winkelanzug immer in einer durchgängigen Bewegung ohne Unterbrechung erledigt werden müssen. Wenn man wärend des anziehens dann abrutscht oder nicht genug Raum hat, muss man die Schraube nochmal lösen und erneut anziehen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

Das widerspricht meiner Aussage doch überhaupt nicht. Du gehst gerade davon aus dass bei der einen Variante zwischendurch gestoppt wird und bei der anderen nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2016)

Ja, aber trotzdem brauchst du ja auch ein Mindestmoment, dass sich die Schrauben nicht lösen. Gerade am Auto wo immer alles Vibrationen und Erschütterungen ausgesetzt ist. 
Und da auch heutzutage viel Kunstoff verschraubt wird, ist da das Setzverhalten auch besonders hoch.
Klar, dem kann man auch mit Schraubensicherungen entgegenwirken, kostet aber auch Geld.
Und man muss auch beachten, dass die Konstruktion möglicherweise  auch nicht auf die hohen Vorspannkräfte ausgelegt ist. Dann müsste man viele Aufnahmen und Bauteile wieder stabiler fertigen was im Ganzen zu merklich mehr Gewicht und Kosten führt, neben den ohnehin höheren Kosten für robustere Verschraubungen/Verschraubpunkte.
Und auch wenn man alles überdimensioniert bleiben ja immer noch die hohen Schwankungen in der Vorspannkraft was bei uns zumindest aus Sicht der QuaSi nicht gewollt ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr hab ich noch Witze gemacht dass mein Motor mal gefragt wird weil er den vielen Sprit dafür so schön sauber verbrennt. Allmählich scheint das gar nicht mehr so unwahrscheinlich. Verrückte Welt.


Was hast du für ein Automobil? Meiner ist "zum Glück" noch ein MPI, aber die werden wohl über den CO2-Wert abgestraft.  Zumindest in meinem Heimatort muss ich mir keine Gedanken über Umwelteinschränkungen machen - da würde "unser Dieselprinz" im Dreieck springen. 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der i30 wird den 2.0l nicht bei der Vorstellung haben.
> Wahrscheinlich wird der 2.0 nur der N.


Da muss man leider abwarten schätze ich. Aber eine solide Kompaktklasse mit zwei Milchkartons wäre mal wieder erfreulich.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und auch wenn man alles überdimensioniert bleiben ja immer noch die hohen Schwankungen in der Vorspannkraft was bei uns zumindest aus Sicht der QuaSi nicht gewollt ist.



Ist ja auch alles soweit richtig. Ich finde die Technik ja auch gut. Dagegen hab ich ganz sicher nichts. Nur hätten von dem Sparpotenzial mMn ruhig auch die Kunden etwas spüren dürfen. 

Mal was anderes. Meine Schwiegermutter hat heute mitgeteilt dass ihr Golf V Variant von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr erkennt ob sie angeschnallt ist. Also die kann sich sogar während der fährt anschnallen und es passiert nichts. Hat die aber ihre Tasche auf dem Beifahrersitz piepst es und sie muss diese entweder runter nehmen, oder den Gurt einstecken. Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2016)

Entweder der Sensor im Gurtschloss ist hin (unwahrscheinlich wenn man es induktiv gelöst hat) oder die Leitung von dort hat einen Kabelbruch(minimal wahrscheinlicher) oder der Stecker zwischen Leitung am Sitz und Leitung  zum Steuergerät hat ein Kontaktproblem(am wahrscheinlichsten).
Also ich würde im ersten Schritt vom Gurtschloss aus der Leitung folgen und die Steckverbindung dahinter mit Kontaktspray versorgen.


Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Automobil? Meiner ist "zum Glück" noch ein MPI, aber die werden wohl über den CO2-Wert abgestraft.


Einen Volvo C70 II T5. Der spritzt noch ins Saugrohr, hat aber "schon" nen Turbo und die "ideale" Brennkammergröße von 500ccm (allerdings 5 davon).
Komischer weiße kostet der weniger Steuer als der C70 I vorher mit 2.0l, obwohl er mehr verbraucht und der Motor konstruktiv eigentlich fast der Selbe ist. Letzterer hatte wohl nur eine niedrigere Euro Einstufung weil es die Hohe zum Bauzeitpunkt gar nicht gab


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da muss man leider abwarten schätze ich. Aber eine solide Kompaktklasse mit zwei Milchkartons wäre mal wieder erfreulich.


Wäre ich auch bei, wobei aktuell der i40 bei mir der passendere Wagen ist.
Andererseits, als Sauger wird er wohl nicht kommen, als Direkteinspritzer haste die Feinstaubproblematik...

Wie de es drehst, ist es verkehrt. Ein 1.6er PlugIn wäre vielleicht ein Anfang. Allerdings müsste der schon als Kombie kommen, damit ich den kaufe.
Außerdem gefällt mir der 2017er nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Entweder der Sensor im Gurtschloss ist hin (unwahrscheinlich wenn man es induktiv gelöst hat) oder die Leitung von dort hat einen Kabelbruch(minimal wahrscheinlicher) oder der Stecker zwischen Leitung am Sitz und Leitung  zum Steuergerät hat ein Kontaktproblem(am wahrscheinlichsten).
> Also ich würde im ersten Schritt vom Gurtschloss aus der Leitung folgen und die Steckverbindung dahinter mit Kontaktspray versorgen.



Werde ich mal checken. Danke dir und frohe Weihnacht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2016)

*******! Grad am Briefkasten gewesen. Die wollen mir die vrrdammte Karre still legen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> *******! Grad am Briefkasten gewesen. Die wollen mir die vrrdammte Karre still legen.



Wieso das denn?


----------



## Zoon (24. Dezember 2016)

Den Megane RS?? Warum?




Zeiss schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen die Langhuber mit fett Hubraum ja wieder  schöne wäre es auf jeden Fall.



Wenn  in den nächsten 2 Jahren der NEFZ abgelöst wird dann wirds garantiert  so kommen das die Motoren wieder ne gesunde Portion Hubraum haben. Sieht man ja der 2.5er Saugbenziner im Mazda 6 schafft auch problemlos Euro 6 und das ohne schwarze Magie oder Gläserrücken 

Bei  VW wurde der olle 1.4 TFSI den wirklich niemand vermisst nun sukkzessive  durch den 1.5er (ab Golf VII Facelift) oder gar den 1.8 TFSI siehe Polo  GTI ersetzt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2016)

Aber auch 1.0 R3 mit 100 PS, grausam, sorry.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> und die Steckverbindung dahinter mit Kontaktspray versorgen.


Kontaktspray bei SRS Systemen... Eine wirklich sehr gute Idee.   Ist glaub ich bei so ziemlich jedem Hersteller verboten aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Wenn man einen Kontaktfehler hat, dann ist der Leitungssatz einstandzusetzen, so wie sich das gehört. Ein fälschlich als gesteckt erkannter Gurt tötet die Person auf diesem Sitz selbst bei einem sehr kleinen Unfall. Der Airbag geht mit gestecktem Gurt verzögert auf und bricht einem das Genick, wenn man davorfliegt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2016)

Kontaktspray sorgt doch nicht für einen Kurzschluss und wenn es aus einem anderen Grund doch einen gibt hat das System das sowieso zu erkennen. 
Ergo sehe ich das Problem nicht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass der Fahrersitz nie frei bleibt und man ohne Anschnaller eh Selbstmord versucht, egal wie intelligent die restlichen Systeme darauf reagieren.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

Oha, klingt ja super. Hm... es geht um meine Schwiegermutter... vielleicht lass ichs doch so. Ich warte mal den Abend ab und entscheide dann.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2016)

Bei Angst vorm Spray kann einfaches aus/einstecken auch einen Versuch wert sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2016)

Was ich immer nur als Tipp geben kann. Finger weg von den Sicherheitssystemen im Auto, wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat. Da macht man durch Unwissenheit mehr kaputt als heile. Auto in die Werkstatt geben, reparieren lassen und gut ist es. Deswegen gebe ich da auch über Internet keine Tipps, wie man da was diagnostizieren könnte.

Wenn einer selber an seinem Motor rumbastelt und der dann kaputt ist, dann ist das ja halb so wild. Ist halt der Motor kaputt. Wenn man aber an seinem SRS System rumfummelt und dann der Beifahrer beim Unfall deswegen stirbt, dann ist das nicht so geil. Die ganzen Vorschriften um Airbag und co. sind ja nicht aus Spaß an der Freude entstanden. Ein Leihe kann es nunmal nicht erkennen, ob das System fehlerfrei nach der Reparatur arbeitet. Der setzt sich rein, schnallt sich an und fährt gegen den nächsten Baum.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2016)

Verkabelung zum Gurtschloss Sensor kontrollieren und an einem Sprengsatz rumbasteln würde ich nicht  in eine Kategorie packen. Die Funktionskontrolle ist in dem Fall ja auch trivial.


----------



## Captn (24. Dezember 2016)

Sagt mal hat jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?

Meine Kontrollleuchte für's ABS leuchtet während des Fahrens auf. Sensor hab ich schon getauscht und die Verkabelung zum ABS-Block haben wir auch schon neu gemacht. :/
Gefühlt geht die immer dann an, wenn der Motor warm ist (dauert bei tiefen Temperaturen oft länger, bis die aufleuchtet).
An sich ist das alles nicht so schlimm. Mein Fahrschulauto hatte auch nichts an Technik. 
Aber wenn man es schon hat, darf es auch funktionieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2016)

Was ist im Fehlerspeicher abgelegt?


----------



## Captn (24. Dezember 2016)

Mein Vater meint, dass das Auslesegerät einen Fehler im ABS Block angezeigt hätte. Also vielleicht ein Kabel im Block?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegen könnte?
> 
> Meine Kontrollleuchte für's ABS leuchtet während des Fahrens auf. Sensor hab ich schon getauscht und die Verkabelung zum ABS-Block haben wir auch schon neu gemacht. :/
> Gefühlt geht die immer dann an, wenn der Motor warm ist (dauert bei tiefen Temperaturen oft länger, bis die aufleuchtet).




Bei meinem E36 war es damals eine Kombi aus defektem Raddrehzahlsensor sowie Sensorring am Radlager. Außerdem noch ein defekter Wegsensor im BKV.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2016)

Kabel sind da nicht drin.  Ohne genauen Fehlercode braucht man aber ne verdammt gute Glaskugel!


----------



## Captn (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab keine Ahung, ob wir das Gerät hier haben. Ist ja auch erstmal kein dringliches Problem.


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> Den Megane RS?? Warum?





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?




Ich bin vor drei Jahren von Rheinland Pfalz nach Hessen gezogen. Hab aber das Auto nicht umgemeldet. Das hat nun auch die Zulassungsstelle hier mitbekommen. Jetzt hab ich Frist bis 04.01.17 zum Ummelden, sonst wird das Auto still gelegt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Dezember 2016)

Wann muss man denn das Auto ummelden, nur bei Wechsel des Bundeslandes?


----------



## fctriesel (24. Dezember 2016)

Bei jedem Wechsel des Landkreises. Nur wenn du innerhalb deines Zulassungsbezirkes umziehst brauchst du keine Ummeldung.


----------



## Captn (24. Dezember 2016)

Du musst es halt beim Wechsel des Landkreises ummelden, aber soweit ich weiß kann man die Kennzeichen behalten.


----------



## keinnick (25. Dezember 2016)

Also bei uns muss man das Auto auch ummelden, wenn man innerhalb des Ortes umzieht. Irgendwo habe ich so ein Schreiben noch rumliegen, in dem ich dazu aufgefordert wurde. Ich weiß nicht, woher die das wussten, aber sie wussten es. Ich nehme mal an, dass das Einwohnermeldeamt die Daten weiterleitet.


----------



## Zoon (25. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du innerhalb des Ortes umziehst brauchst doch nicht ummelden was soll dass denn - ausser der Postanschrift ändert sich ja der Ort selber nicht - wenn man in ein anderes Bundesland und andere Stadt zieht dann ist klar das man ne Frist hat das Auto umzumelden.


----------



## keinnick (25. Dezember 2016)

Das hat doch nichts mit dem Ort zu tun. Die Zulassungsstelle möchte eben wissen, wo Du wohnst. Siehe auch: FZV - Einzelnorm


> Verordnung über die Zulassung von Fahrzeugen zum Straßenverkehr (Fahrzeug-Zulassungsverordnung - FZV)
> § 13 Mitteilungspflichten bei Änderungen
> 
> (1) Folgende Änderungen von Fahrzeug- oder Halterdaten sind der Zulassungsbehörde zum Zwecke der Berichtigung der Fahrzeugregister und der Zulassungsbescheinigung unter Vorlage der Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil I, des Anhängerverzeichnisses und bei Änderungen nach Nummer 1 bis 3 auch der Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil II unverzüglich mitzuteilen:
> ...


Wohin sollen sie Dir sonst die Strafzettel schicken?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Dezember 2016)

Normal läuft das im Hintergrund über das Einwohnermeldeamt.


----------



## keinnick (25. Dezember 2016)

Mag sein, dass einige Landkreise so fortschrittlich sind (was ich begrüßen würde). Unserer ist es offenbar nicht. Andererseits muss die neue Anschrift ja auch irgendwie in den Fahrzeugschein bzw. die Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil I kommen.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin ja letztens geblitzt worden. Im Zuge dessen, wurde wohl die Zulassungsstelle auf mich aufmerksam. Ansonsten hätte ich wohl noch ewig so weiterfahren gekonnt. Naja, was solls. Die nette Dame am Telefon der Zulassungsstelle hat mir schon gesagt, was es kostet und meine Rheinland-Pfalz Schilder behalte ich einfach. Ist dann so alles in allem 18 €. Das is echt ok.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2016)

@Klutten 
Ist es irgendwie legal möglich den Fahrerairbag auszutragen? Hätte gerne ein geschüsseltes Lenkrad für den Subaru. Jedoch gibt es diese nur ohne Airbag. Mir geht es nur um die Austragung, das Ausbauen alleine ist kein Problem.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2016)

Ja, aber sicher nicht ganz unproblematisch. Problem an der Sache ist, dass du ein Sicherheitssystem ausbauen möchtest, das der Hersteller für sein Konzept mal extra eingebaut hat. Du musst dich jetzt also an Subaru wenden. Die müssen als Hersteller bestätigen, dass der Ausbau des Fahrerairbags möglich ist (meist wird das nur bei Fahrzeugen gemacht, die auch ohne Airbag erhältlich waren). Sofern sie das machen, wird sich sicher auch der TÜV nicht unbedingt querstellen. Die dürfen so etwas nämlich nicht einfach so austragen, weil zum Serienzustand keine Verschlechterung der Fahrzeugsicherheit erlaubt ist. Übernimmt der Hersteller den Aspekt der Sicherheit in Bezug auf einen Serienstand, dann ist es für den TÜV meist nur ein Papiertiger. Es kann aber sein, dass zusätzlich nach Sitzsicherheit und Rückhaltesystemen gefragt wird. Schließlich sollte man nicht unbedingt mit dem Kopf aufs Lenkrad prallen. ^^

Ich habe das jetzt mal etwas unkonventionell formuliert, da ich mit solch alten Geschichten natürlich nichts am Hut habe. Bei Neufahrzeugen trage ich schon ab und an mal einen Airbag oder Sitz inklusive der Sicherheitssysteme aus. Natürlich geht das nicht im Pkw-Bereich, aber Richtung Nutzfahrzeug schon. Bestes Beispiel sind da z.B. T5/6 ohne Beifahrersitz, dafür aber an der Stelle mit Bedienkonsolen für Flughafenbetrieb. Der Fahrer kann so seine Lichttechnik auf dem Dach steuern und hinten können trotzdem noch ein paar Vorfeldeinweise sitzem. Das wird aber durch VW jedes Mal online bestätigt (Deaktivierung Beifahrer- und Seitenairbag / Gurtstraffer) und ist damit problemlos.

Gibt es den Subaru auch ohne Airbag? Dann gibt es da eine kleine Chance. Ist ja ein Importfahrzeug.


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2016)

Wie kann man so blöd sein, freiwillig ein Sicherheitsfeature aus seinem Auto ausbauen zu wollen? Ist ja kaum anzunehmen, dass man das Feature durch andere ersetzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2016)

Weil das Auto ohne deutlich sicherer ist.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2016)

Kannst du bitte mit deinem Blödsinn aufhören! Deinen Schalensitz-Helm-6-Punkt-Gurt-Handschuh-Quatsch muss man nicht wieder lesen. Airbags werden jetzt seit ~35 Jahren verbaut und haben bewiesen, dass der Mensch damit deutlich bessere Chancen auf ein Überleben hat als ohne.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mit deinem Blödsinn aufhören! Deinen Schalensitz-Helm-6-Punkt-Gurt-Handschuh-Quatsch muss man nicht wieder lesen. Airbags werden jetzt seit ~35 Jahren verbaut und haben bewiesen, dass der Mensch damit deutlich bessere Chancen auf ein Überleben hat als ohne.


Also helm ist wirklich etwas übertrieben, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten das die flächige einführung eines 6-punkt gurtes mehr leben gerettet hätte als die airbag`s. Schließlich kann man sich dann, bei dazu passendem sitz, nicht mehr so in den fahrersitz "fleetzen" wie es momentan der fall und bei vielen auch gang und gäbe ist.
Mal davon ab, der airbag ist "nur" eine unterstützung des 3-punkt gurtes und ohne den einfach nur tödlich. Außerdem kann er zu schäden führen, wenn er zum falschen zeitpunkt auslöst. Von daher sehe ich einfach keinen grund diese"notlösung" zu glorifizieren! (6-punkt gurte machen nur die wenigsten freiwillig dran)


----------



## Zeiss (26. Dezember 2016)

Wie oft ist es vorgekommen, dass ein Airbag zum falschen Zeitpunkt  ausgelöst hat??? Und es gibt sowas wie Anschnallpflicht, wer das nicht  macht und deswegen drauf geht --> natürliche Auslese.

Sechspunktgurt ist einem Straßenfahrzeug ist völliger Bullshit...



Riverna schrieb:


> @Klutten
> Ist es irgendwie legal möglich den Fahrerairbag auszutragen? Hätte gerne ein geschüsseltes Lenkrad für den Subaru. Jedoch gibt es diese nur ohne Airbag. Mir geht es nur um die Austragung, das Ausbauen alleine ist kein Problem.



Natürlich gibt es diese Möglichkeit. Sonst würde ja Rial zum Beispiel kein einziges Lenkrad mehr verkaufen können. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde einfach beim TÜV vor Ort nachfragen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil das Auto ohne deutlich sicherer ist.


Erzähl das mal der Frau, die damals direkt vor mir gegen einen Baum gefahren ist.
Ohne Airbag, wäre die nicht so einfach ausgestiegen.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es diese Möglichkeit. Sonst würde ja Rial zum Beispiel kein einziges Lenkrad mehr verkaufen können.


Seit es Airbags in Serie gibt, werden die Verkaufszahlen für solche Fahrzeuge sicher gegen Null tendieren, es sei denn, jemand baut sich etwas für die Rennstrecke. Meines Wissens nach gibt es nicht mal eintragungsfähige "geschüsselte" Lenkräder. Ich kenne da den Markt aber nicht.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich an Deiner Stelle würde einfach beim TÜV vor Ort nachfragen.


Eine gute Idee, aber beim TÜV den richtigen Ansprechpartner zu finden ist mehr als schwierig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal der Frau, die damals direkt vor mir gegen einen Baum gefahren ist.
> Ohne Airbag, wäre die nicht so einfach ausgestiegen.


Mit Käfig und 6 Punkt Gurt hätte sogar das Makeup noch richtig gesessen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2016)

Dich sollte man auch besser ignorieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie oft ist es vorgekommen, dass ein Airbag zum falschen Zeitpunkt  ausgelöst hat???


Wenn du mir die statistik dazu zeigen kannst... Aber die wäre wohl zumindest unbequem, weshalb wohl keiner eine erhoben hat.
Und wenigstens einen "skandal" um airbag`s gab es ja mittlerweile auch. (TATA-airbag`s glaub ich)


> Sechspunktgurt ist einem Straßenfahrzeug ist völliger Bullshit...


Da haut sich anscheinend einer so richtig gerne ultra-bequem, und somit  sub-optimal für gurt und airbag, in seinen fahrersitz... 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal der Frau, die damals direkt vor mir gegen einen Baum gefahren ist.
> Ohne Airbag, wäre die nicht so einfach ausgestiegen.


Dann war sie wohl nicht sonderlich schnell oder das "hinderniss" eher ein bäumchen. Bei einer handfesten konfrontation auto vs. baum zieht das auto immer den kürzeren und dann steigt man auch nicht mehr "so einfach" aus.
Mal davon ab, könntest du bitte dem obersten herr`n bitte bescheid sagen, das ich schon geschlagene 20 jahre hier eigentlich nicht mehr herum laufen darf? Hatte damals frontal und halb versetzt auf der fahrerseite eine unangenehme bekanntschaft mit einem LKW geschlossen (ich damals im audi 80 hinterm lenkrad sitzend) und dürfte nach deinem reden doch eigentlich garnicht mehr da geschweige denn unbeschadet ausgestiegen sein. In dem auto war schließlich nichts mit airbag!


----------



## JoM79 (26. Dezember 2016)

Das war ein Baum und das Auto wurde ein paar Meter auf die Strasse zurückgeschleudert.
Aber es ist ja egal was man hier sagt, jeder kann immer genau das Gegenteil belegen.


----------



## keinnick (26. Dezember 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann war sie wohl nicht sonderlich schnell oder das "hinderniss" eher ein bäumchen. Bei einer handfesten konfrontation auto vs. baum zieht das auto immer den kürzeren und dann steigt man auch nicht mehr "so einfach" aus.
> Mal davon ab, könntest du bitte dem obersten herr`n bitte bescheid sagen, das ich schon geschlagene 20 jahre hier eigentlich nicht mehr herum laufen darf? Hatte damals frontal und halb versetzt auf der fahrerseite eine unangenehme bekanntschaft mit einem LKW geschlossen (ich damals im audi 80 hinterm lenkrad sitzend) und dürfte nach deinem reden doch eigentlich garnicht mehr da geschweige denn unbeschadet ausgestiegen sein. In dem auto war schließlich nichts mit airbag!



Du widersprichst Dir hier gerade irgendwie selbst. Die Dame mit Auto inkl. Airbag war sehr langsam oder der Baum war nur ein "Bäumchen". Du in Deinem Audi 80 kollidierst mit nem LKW und da passt es dann auf einmal? Sollen wir jetzt dann davon ausgehen, dass der LKW den Maßstab 1:50 hatte, oder Ihr mir Schrittgeschwindigkeit kollidiert seid?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2016)

Tempomateinbau beim Daily, da muss erst mal das halbe Auto auseinander 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2016)

Klingt eher nach Audi mit 120 hinten auf Lkw mit 80. Dann ist das gar kein Thema. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab einen vollbiologischen Tempomat, der regelt die Geschwindigkeit immer perfekt. Ist sehr entspannt damit zu fahren. Außerdem ist er kostenlos implementiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab einen vollbiologischen Tempomat, der regelt die Geschwindigkeit immer perfekt. Ist sehr entspannt damit zu fahren. Außerdem ist er kostenlos implementiert.



Wenn man pro Tag 50 km und davon 45km mit 100/120km/h fährt, ist ein "nicht vollbiologisch integrierter Tempomat" besser geeignet


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab einen vollbiologischen Tempomat, der regelt die Geschwindigkeit immer perfekt. Ist sehr entspannt damit zu fahren. Außerdem ist er kostenlos implementiert.



Ja aber kann ja nicht jeder immer seine Mutti neben sich sitzen haben die einem sagt wies geht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (26. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja aber kann ja nicht jeder immer seine Mutti neben sich sitzen haben die einem sagt wies geht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Rofl!


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn man pro Tag 50 km und davon 45km mit 100/120km/h fährt, ist ein "nicht vollbiologisch integrierter Tempomat" besser geeignet


Tempomat ist schon was geiles. Ich will meinen auch nicht mehr abgeben, auch wenn es natürlich ohne geht. Aber mit ist es deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2016)

Geht mir ebenso. Klar kann man auch ohne fahren, aber ich für meinen Teil bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich dann entweder schnell mein Punktekonto voll habe, oder aber schlicht genervter bin. Ich fahre inzwischen deutlich lieber mit Tempomat. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dsdenni (27. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Tempomateinbau beim Daily, da muss erst mal das halbe Auto auseinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dafür lohnt sich der Aufwand dann 

Was hast du denn als daily?


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahr nicht zwingend gerne mit Tempomat. Nur wenn die Strecke frei ist. Im dichteren Verkehr nervt mich das ständige Nach regeln. Was ich persönlich auch schwierig finde, ist das Bremsen nach längerer Fahrt mit Tempomat. Ich hab dann häufig das Gefühl für das Bremspedal verloren und trete dann meist zu fest auf die Bremse. Das heißt es dann Obacht, sonst legt man schnell ne viel zu starke Bremsung hin.


----------



## Captn (27. Dezember 2016)

Man nutzt das Ding ja auch nicht in der Stadt oder bei Fahrten bei denen man durch zig Dörfer gurkt. Da kannst' den Tempomat dann auch in die Tonne treten. Wenn man aber durchgängig mehrere Kilometer mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit nur geradeaus fährt, kann das schon ziemlich praktisch sein.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2016)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn du mir die statistik dazu zeigen  kannst... Aber die wäre wohl zumindest unbequem, weshalb wohl keiner  eine erhoben hat.



Jetzt wird es lächerlich...



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und  wenigstens einen "skandal" um airbag`s gab es ja mittlerweile auch.  (TATA-airbag`s glaub ich)



Bevor Du sowas raushaust, solltest Du Dich erstmal informieren um was es bei diesem Skandal ging... Aber wenn man nicht mal den Hersteller richtig weiß, was will man da noch überhaupt dazu sagen?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da  haut sich anscheinend einer so richtig gerne ultra-bequem, und somit   sub-optimal für gurt und airbag, in seinen fahrersitz...



Du scheinst ja bescheid zu wissen...



Riverna schrieb:


> Tempomat ist schon was geiles.



Das stimmt allerdings  ACC ist noch geiler 



Captn schrieb:


> *Man nutzt das Ding ja auch nicht in der Stadt* oder bei Fahrten bei denen man durch zig Dörfer gurkt. Da kannst' den Tempomat dann auch in die Tonne treten. Wenn man aber durchgängig mehrere Kilometer mit gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit nur geradeaus fährt, kann das schon ziemlich praktisch sein.



So pauschal würde ich es nicht sagen. Als ich noch durch Stuttgart ins Geschäft gefahren bin, war da eine ewig lange Straße und da konnte man sehr schön mit dem Tempomat fahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> dafür lohnt sich der Aufwand dann
> 
> Was hast du denn als daily?



Einen A2 1.4tdi mit 90ps (einer der Seltenen), kennfeldoptimiert auf 116ps, 290Nm.
Optisch geht's auch, hat S-Line innen und außen, ist grau, 17" Sline Räder, KW-V1 Gewinde, etc.
Als Daily ausreichend.


----------



## Captn (27. Dezember 2016)

Lange Straßen gibt es hier in Berlin auch zur Genüge. Nur müsste man dann schon 20 bis 30 km/h mehr als erlaubt fahren, um eine "grüne Welle" zu haben. 
Das ist mir dann doch zu kostspielig.


----------



## Gast20180319 (27. Dezember 2016)

Oder 20-30 kmh langsamer :p


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube, der Tempomat im Kadjar und im Megane lassen sich eh erst ab 70km/h einschalten, bzw. schalten sich unter 70 km/h ab. Vielleicht ises auch 80. Müsste ich mal im Bordbuch schauen. Nur der Tempobegrenzer lässt sich unterhalb dieser Schwelle nutzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

So n schwachfug, wer lässt sich sowas einfallen? Unter 30 nicht, ok, ist dann eh eher Stop`n`Go Geschwindigkeit, aber 70?
Ne lange Baustelle auf ner AB abends, mit Limit 60 und der Tempomat geht nicht?


----------



## dsdenni (27. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Einen A2 1.4tdi mit 90ps (einer der Seltenen), kennfeldoptimiert auf 116ps, 290Nm.
> Optisch geht's auch, hat S-Line innen und außen, ist grau, 17" Sline Räder, KW-V1 Gewinde, etc.
> Als Daily ausreichend.


Klingt für einen A2 doch sehr vernünftig ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

Optisch ist der A2 ja “gewöhnungsbedürftig“, aber technisch durchaus interessant.

Mit dem Diesel bestimmt auch sparsam.


----------



## Seabound (27. Dezember 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Tempomat im Kadjar und im Megane lassen sich eh erst ab 70km/h einschalten, bzw. schalten sich unter 70 km/h ab. Vielleicht ises auch 80. Müsste ich mal im Bordbuch schauen. Nur der Tempobegrenzer lässt sich unterhalb dieser Schwelle nutzen.



Grad im Bordbuch geschaut. Der Tempomat funktiniert bei Renault ab 30 km/h.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

Das kenne ich auch von anderen Marken so.


----------



## Falk (27. Dezember 2016)

ich bin gerade etwas angesäuert: 6 Wochen nach dem Winterservice startet der Wagen nicht, obwohl laut Checkliste alles in Ordnung war (inkl. Batterie). Licht / Zentralverriegelung geht, nur der Motor startet nicht (da hört man ein kurzes "zucken", das wars). Da hätten sie mir auch gut und gerne eine neue Batterie direkt verkaufen können, die verreckt ja nicht von heute auf morgen (ist auch noch die originale, sprich jetzt 10 Jahre alt - hab da eh immer mal mit gerechnet). Natürlich zwischen den Jahren...


----------



## Captn (27. Dezember 2016)

Addi schrieb:


> Oder 20-30 kmh langsamer :p


Da freuen sich die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer bestimmt.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2016)

@Falk: Doch, sie kann von jetzt auf gleich verrecken, die Erfahrung habe ich schon selber machen "dürfen".


----------



## Falk (27. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Falk: Doch, sie kann von jetzt auf gleich verrecken, die Erfahrung habe ich schon selber machen "dürfen".



Überlege jetzt, ob ich die Batterie selbst tausche, oder ob ich da die Werkstatt kontaktiere. Erfahrungen, ob das übermäßig kompliziert ist? Batterie ist zum Glück im Kofferraum, sodass man da auch im unteren Duplex-Parker recht bequem rankommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> ich bin gerade etwas angesäuert: 6 Wochen nach dem Winterservice startet der Wagen nicht, obwohl laut Checkliste alles in Ordnung war (inkl. Batterie). Licht / Zentralverriegelung geht, nur der Motor startet nicht (da hört man ein kurzes "zucken", das wars). Da hätten sie mir auch gut und gerne eine neue Batterie direkt verkaufen können, die verreckt ja nicht von heute auf morgen (ist auch noch die originale, sprich jetzt 10 Jahre alt - hab da eh immer mal mit gerechnet). Natürlich zwischen den Jahren...


Meistens verreckt eine Batterie ohne Ankündigung. Wenn die langsam schlapp macht hat man eher Glück gehabt. Warum lässt du die nicht einfach pauschal nach 10 Jahren tauschen? Viel länger macht eine Batterie eh nicht mit. Viele von unseren Kunden lassen die nach 8-10 Jahren einfach tauschen um gar nicht erst liegen zu bleiben.

So kann man sich die Kosten für abschleppen oder Außenmontage sparen. 

Batterietausch ist extrem abhängig was das für ein Auto ist.  Bei manchen ist man 2 Stunden dabei, für die neueren braucht man quasi immer einen Tester.


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> ich bin gerade etwas angesäuert: 6 Wochen nach dem Winterservice startet der Wagen nicht, obwohl laut Checkliste alles in Ordnung war (inkl. Batterie). Licht / Zentralverriegelung geht, nur der Motor startet nicht (da hört man ein kurzes "zucken", das wars). Da hätten sie mir auch gut und gerne eine neue Batterie direkt verkaufen können, die verreckt ja nicht von heute auf morgen (ist auch noch die originale, sprich jetzt 10 Jahre alt - hab da eh immer mal mit gerechnet). Natürlich zwischen den Jahren...



Abgesehen davon das die Batterie von heute auf morgen kaputt gehen kann, hört sich das bei dir eher nach Anlasser an. Könnte der Magnetschalter sein, weil mit einer schwachen (nicht komplett entladenen) Batterie würde er zumindestens versuchen zu drehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

Riv, kenne das aber von meinem auch, da war ne ganze Zelle platt, da Zuckt es nur noch.


----------



## Falk (27. Dezember 2016)

Das wirklich nervige dabei ist halt, das ich da sein muss. Und das ich das Auto eigentliche gar nicht brauche. Und das das natürlich wieder Geld kosten wird, womit meine Frau mir wieder in den Ohren liegt, dass wir da unnütz Geld verbraten


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2016)

Aha eine kaputte Batterie ersetzen ist also unnütz Geld ausgeben? Dann lass sie doch mal die Einkaufstaschen nach hause tragen, mal sehen ob sie ihre Meinung dann ändert. Zu einem Auto gehören halt Unterhaltskosten...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

Da hat Riv wohl recht, zumal die je nach Auto ja kein Vermögen kosten.
Und die Wechseln dauert, wenn man am Ort ist, vielleicht 5-10 min, kann man nun echt selbst.
Ich hab meine gekauft bei ATU, und auf dem Parkplatz eingebaut, in 5 Minuten.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2016)

So hab ich das bisher auch gehandhabt. Warum der fraggle da zwei Stunden braucht weiß ich auch nicht. Es sei denn er meint was extravagantes wie ein S-klasse hybrid. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falk (27. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aha eine kaputte Batterie ersetzen ist also unnütz Geld ausgeben? Dann lass sie doch mal die Einkaufstaschen nach hause tragen, mal sehen ob sie ihre Meinung dann ändert. Zu einem Auto gehören halt Unterhaltskosten...



Wie gesagt: 6 Wochen nicht bewegt - wir wohnen so zentral, das ich schneller im Supermarkt bin als in der Tiefgarage (letztere nicht direkt an der Wohnung, weil 20€ billiger / Monat )

Edith sagt: morgen 08:00 kommt jemand von der Werkstatt (Mobilitäts-Garantie), startet fremd und nimmt das Auto mit in die Werkstatt. Bin gespannt, ob das so klappt...


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2016)

Wäre da nicht ein Verkauf des Wagens sinnvoller? Wenn Du in München wohnst (lt. Avatar) und das noch ziemlich zentral, dann hast Du sicher genug Möglichkeiten, ein Auto zu mieten, wenn mal eins gebraucht wird, oder?


----------



## Falk (27. Dezember 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht ein Verkauf des Wagens sinnvoller? Wenn Du in München wohnst (lt. Avatar) und das noch ziemlich zentral, dann hast Du sicher genug Möglichkeiten, ein Auto zu mieten, wenn mal eins gebraucht wird, oder?



ist eben wie bei den meisten hier auch eine emotionale Sache - häng an dem Wagen und macht ja auch Spaß. Müsste halt mehr Landpartien machen und öfter zum Wandern / Skifahren in die Berge fahren. Da ist ein eigenes Auto schon immer ganz angenehm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

Dann würde ich aber n kleinen Ladestecker basteln und das Auto regelmäßig per Ladegerät etwas frisch halten.


----------



## fatlace (27. Dezember 2016)

die geräte dafür sind auch nicht teuer, jedenfalls nicht so teuer wie eine neue batterie
also bei uns nutzen wir alle über winter dieses gerät CTEK CT5 TIME TO GO

ein kabelsatz ist immer fest an die Batterie geschraubt, dann muss man nur das gerät dran stecken und fertig.
Den 2ten Kabelsatz den es dazu gibt nutz ich dann immer wen ich das mal bei einem anderen auto brauch


----------



## Falk (27. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber n kleinen Ladestecker basteln und das Auto regelmäßig per Ladegerät etwas frisch halten.



Setzt halt eine Steckdose voraus. Daran scheitert es bei einem gemieteten Tiefgaragenstellplatz. Bin schon froh, kein Laternenparker zu sein...


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So hab ich das bisher auch gehandhabt. Warum der  fraggle da zwei Stunden braucht weiß ich auch nicht. Es sei denn er  meint was extravagantes wie ein S-klasse hybrid.



Jedes halbwegs moderne Fahrzeug hat ein PowerManagement Modul. Neue  Batterie bedeutet auch eine andere Ladungskennlinie, vor allem bei  AGM-Batterien... Soll heißen, mit Batterie tauschen ist es eben nicht  getan.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

Toller Fortschritt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> So hab ich das bisher auch gehandhabt. Warum der fraggle da zwei Stunden braucht weiß ich auch nicht. Es sei denn er meint was extravagantes wie ein S-klasse hybrid.


ML oder R-Klasse, da sitzt die Batterie unter dem Beifahrersitz. Ist dann noch die elektrische Verstellung kaputt, muss man den Sitz in eingebautem Zustand zerlegen, damit man die Konsole rausbekommt.  Sehr geil.
S-Klasse Hybrid ist ansich flott gemacht.

W221 S600 ist auch sehr beschissen, da muss der halbe Kofferraum auseinander.

Das beste ist immer noch ein G-Modell mit Funk und EMP Protector.  Oh yeah, da wiegt alleine die Abdeckung über den Batterien bestimmt 30 Kilo. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da hat Riv wohl recht, zumal die je nach Auto ja kein Vermögen kosten.
> Und die Wechseln dauert, wenn man am Ort ist, vielleicht 5-10 min, kann man nun echt selbst.
> Ich hab meine gekauft bei ATU, und auf dem Parkplatz eingebaut, in 5 Minuten.


Nicht jeder fährt W201. Und eine Batterie würde ich niemals bei ATU kaufen, es sei denn du hast zu viel Geld. In dem Fall kannst du es aber auch mir geben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

War leider ein Notfall und überall drum rum teurer, immerhin ne Varta.

Es war ein anderes Auto, BJ.2011, der W201 braucht aber auch ne neue, nur der braucht auch vorher etwas Zuwendung  
Da wird aber was anderes rein kommen...


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2016)

EMP-Protektor? Ach du scheise! Ich dachte sowas Gibt's nur im Maybach.
Dass das bei den R auch so ist, wusste ich überhaupt nicht. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die oft in der Werkstatt sind/waren (erste Gen)?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Toller Fortschritt...



 Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2016)

Dass man nun offensichtlich schon mehr als ne Batterie und n bissel 0815-WKZ braucht um ne Batterie zu tauschen.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2016)

Das hat auch sein Grund, warum das so ist...


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> EMP-Protektor? Ach du scheise! Ich dachte sowas Gibt's nur im Maybach.
> Dass das bei den R auch so ist, wusste ich überhaupt nicht. Stimmt es eigentlich, dass die oft in der Werkstatt sind/waren (erste Gen)?


Maybach? Nen Maybach ist nicht EMP sicher.  Da gibts sowas nicht. Eventuell bei den Guard Versionen mit ABC Schutz nachträglich nachgerüstet.

R-Klasse ist ansich kaum in der Werkstatt. Ist ja zum größten Teil 1:1 die Technik ausm ML. Die Motoren und Getriebe sind auch 1:1 ausm PKW.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dass man nun offensichtlich schon mehr als  ne Batterie und n bissel 0815-WKZ braucht um ne Batterie zu  tauschen.


Wenn man mehr Ausstattung als Licht und Scheibenwischer haben will, dann ist ein Bordnetzmanagement nunmal Pflicht. Geht halt nicht anders.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2016)

@Frag: Was ist von der R-Klasse zu halten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2016)

Allrad.  Und jeder hat nen Einzelsitz wie der Fahrer. Optik... 

Von der Technik her absolut robust, eventuell mal nen neues EZS oder Stoßdämpfer hinten. Panoramadächer werden eh bei jedem Auto undicht, da macht die R-Klasse auch keine Ausnahme.(muss man halt zukleben oder einen ohne finden ) Von den Motoren her keine Probleme, sind ja alle 1:1 aus dem PKW ohne Änderung übernommen. Schrauben am Motor ist nen bischen komplizierter, weil der halt so halb unter der WSS sitzt.
Wenn man auf die Optik steht auf jeden Fall ein solides Auto.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und eine Batterie würde ich niemals bei ATU kaufen, es sei denn du hast zu viel Geld. In dem Fall kannst du es aber auch mir geben.


Ich bin mir zwar sicher das wieder mal nur geqirlte Kacke kommt, aber bitte Begründe mal was an ATU Batterien so schlecht ist... Also eine fachlich bezogene Aussage und kein Stammtisch Gelaber. Ich mag ATU auch nicht, aber die Begründung würde  mich nun brennend interessieren. 

PS: Dritte Fahrzeugkontrolle in 1 Woche... ich dachte mit dem Lexus passiert das nicht, weil die Rennleitung einen rüstigen Rentner hinterm Lenkrad vermutet.


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2016)

Haben sie irgendetwas angedeutet, warum sie Dich rausgewunken haben? Ich wurde jetzt in 18 Jahren ganze 3 Mal angehalten, glaube ich.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich kenne Leute, die werden auch andauernd angehalten.
Das liegt dann aber an Ort und Uhrzeit.


----------



## Gast20180319 (28. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Neue  Batterie bedeutet auch eine andere Ladungskennlinie, vor allem bei  AGM-Batterien...



Das ist meiner Meinung nach her  falsch. Ob Elektrolyt flüssig, in Glasvlies aufgesogen (AGM) oder mit Kieselgur angedickt (Gel) wurde, spielt bei der Höhe vom Akku benötigten Ladespannung eigentlich keine Rolle.


----------



## Captn (28. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Dritte Fahrzeugkontrolle in 1 Woche... ich dachte mit dem Lexus passiert das nicht, weil die Rennleitung einen rüstigen Rentner hinterm Lenkrad vermutet.



Hast du schon versucht wie einer zu fahren? : ugly:


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2016)

Addi schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach her  falsch. Ob  Elektrolyt flüssig, in Glasvlies aufgesogen (AGM) oder mit Kieselgur  angedickt (Gel) wurde, spielt bei der Höhe vom Akku benötigten  Ladespannung eigentlich keine Rolle.



Und Deine Meinung ist falsch... AGM Batterien werden ganz anders geladen als Gel oder Nassbatterien...


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Haben sie irgendetwas angedeutet, warum sie Dich rausgewunken haben? Ich wurde jetzt in 18 Jahren ganze 3 Mal angehalten, glaube ich.



Nö hab aber auch nicht nachgefragt. Für das Auto haben sie sich aber nicht sonderlich interessiert, war nur eine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle. 



Captn schrieb:


> Hast du schon versucht wie einer zu fahren? : ugly:



Ich fahre ganz normal, egal mit welchem Auto ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zwar sicher das wieder mal nur geqirlte Kacke kommt, aber bitte Begründe mal was an ATU Batterien so schlecht ist... Also eine fachlich bezogene Aussage und kein Stammtisch Gelaber. Ich mag ATU auch nicht, aber die Begründung würde  mich nun brennend interessieren.



ATU - Amateure Treiben Unfug


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2016)

Das ist natürlich ein "Argument".  Ich verstehe nicht, warum man lt. TBF, Batterien niemals bei ATU kaufen sollte. You get what you pay for und sicherlich hat ATU auch was Vernünftiges im Regal. Es ging ja hier nicht um das Einbauen oder irgendeine Reparatur, sondern lediglich darum, ne Batterie aus dem Regal zu nehmen, zu zahlen und wieder zu gehen.


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2016)

Wollte nur nen coolen Spruch loswerden, um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben. War noch nie bei ATU. Kann dementsprechend auch nix zu deren Qualitäten sagen. 

Sitze seit ner Stunde in der Zulassungsstelle. Geht sehr zäh. Zwischen den Jahren ist gefühlt wohl nur ein Sachbearbeiter vor Ort. oO


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2016)

Aber alles besser als ne Stilllegung der Karre.


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aber alles besser als ne Stilllegung der Karre.



Stilllegung erfolgreich vermieden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zwar sicher das wieder mal nur geqirlte Kacke kommt, aber bitte Begründe mal was an ATU Batterien so schlecht ist... Also eine fachlich bezogene Aussage und kein Stammtisch Gelaber. Ich mag ATU auch nicht, aber die Begründung würde  mich nun brennend interessieren.


Hättest du meinen Post komplett gelesen, dann wüsstest du bereits warum. Sie sind ziemlich heftig überteuert. ATU stellt selber keine Batterien her, von daher können die da verkauften auch nicht schlechter sein von der Qualität her.


Addi schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach her falsch. Ob Elektrolyt flüssig, in Glasvlies aufgesogen (AGM) oder mit Kieselgur angedickt (Gel) wurde, spielt bei der Höhe vom Akku benötigten Ladespannung eigentlich keine Rolle.



Wow selten so ein Unsinn gelesen. Und Nassbatterien haben auch 12,8V Leerlaufspannung wie AGM oder was?


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe deinen Beitrag schon komplett gelesen, aber als Otto Normalverbrauer hat man keine großartig anderen Bezugsquellen. Der örtliche Teiledealer ist ebenfalls nicht viel (wenn überhaupt) günstiger als ATU. Aber in einem hast du Recht, ich habe deinen Posting eher so gedeutet das du über die Qualität her ziehen willst.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nö hab aber auch nicht nachgefragt. Für das Auto haben sie sich aber nicht sonderlich interessiert, war nur eine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle.



Irgendwas machst Du falsch


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke es liegt an meinem guten Aussehen und den damit verbundenen Neid. 
Spaß bei Seite, was aktuell los ist weiß ich echt nicht. Mit dem Lexus jetzt 3 man in einer Woche, mit dem Subaru 2 mal in 2 Jahren. Davor Monatelang gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Matze135 (28. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute, die werden auch andauernd angehalten.
> Das liegt dann aber an Ort und Uhrzeit.



Freund von mir wurde auch oft Kontrolliert.
Irgendwann hat ihn ein Polizist Erklärt, das ist wegen seinen Nummernschild.
Er hatte damals die 81 auf dem Nummernschild, noch vom Vorbesitzer. Aber das ist auch die Abkürzung für die Hells Angels.
Und da gibt es noch mehr so Sachen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2016)

BU6 und BU9 
Denke nicht das es daran liegt. Ach im Grunde ist mir das auch herzlich egal, sie waren freundlich, es dauerte keine 5 Minuten und wir haben uns noch nett unterhalten. Gibt wirklich schlimmeres, mich wundert es nur das es auf einmal so viel ist. Mal sehen ob ich die Woche nochmal kontrolliert werde, dann frag ich mal wieso das auf einmal so häufig passiert.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Dezember 2016)

Ist Weihnachtszeit, viele Leute mit Alkohol im Blut unterwegs.


----------



## Falk (28. Dezember 2016)

Hab das Batterie-Thema heute kurzerhand beim Freundlichen lösen lassen. Zwar definitiv nicht die billigste Variante, aber die schnellste. Kam einer von der Werkstatt, Fremdstarten, zur Werkstatt fahren, 30min warten, mit neuer Batterie wegfahren. Und ich muss mir keinen Kopf machen, dass ich nicht die richtige Batterie erwische und ob irgendwas sich beschwert weil es vom Strom getrennt war. Wird zum Teil (Fremdstarten) über die Mobilitätsgarantie abgerechnet. 2te Batterie seit Juni 2006 - ist ok finde ich.

Kontrolliert werde ich ca. 1x im Jahr. Bei Allgemeiner Verkehrskontrolle kann ich sicher sein, Rausgezogen zu werden (auch wenn nur jedes Xte Auto rausgezogen wird. Sind dann immer etwas verdattert, dass ich keine zusätzlichen Eintragungen / Papiere habe, aber bisher hat mir jeder geglaubt das der Luftfilterkasten nicht leer ist und der Auspuff so gehört...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man sehr Jung in teur.en Autos sitzt, passiert das auch gern mal.

Bin aber zugegeben immer eher mit dem Bike angehalten worden, Auto in 16 Jahren 2-3 mal, Motorrad sicher 6-7 mal in 7 Jahren.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2016)

Falk schrieb:


> Hab das Batterie-Thema heute kurzerhand beim Freundlichen lösen lassen. Zwar definitiv nicht die billigste Variante, aber die schnellste. Kam einer von der Werkstatt, Fremdstarten, zur Werkstatt fahren, 30min warten, mit neuer Batterie wegfahren. Und ich muss mir keinen Kopf machen, dass ich nicht die richtige Batterie erwische und ob irgendwas sich beschwert weil es vom Strom getrennt war. Wird zum Teil (Fremdstarten) über die Mobilitätsgarantie abgerechnet. 2te Batterie seit Juni 2006 - ist ok finde ich.



Passt.

Ich wurde insgesamt bis jetzt nur zwei Mal angehalten, beides mit dem 8er.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich wurde noch nie kontrolliert, wahrscheinlich weil ich in der Nähe der Polizei trotzdem meinen Stiefel weiterfahre und die überhole. Auto quiekt, scheppert und röhrt ganz gut, dazu noch so nen Spaten hinterm Lenkrad und ne Dashcam inner Scheibe.  Da denken die sich bestimmt: Hat eh keinen Zweck mehr.


----------



## keinnick (28. Dezember 2016)

Naja, Du hast ein Blickfeld von > 180°, überholst Walter Röhrl vermutlich mit nem Smart auf der Nordschleife und auch sonst gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich nichts, was Du nicht perfekt machst. Warum sollten sie Dich anhalten?


----------



## Seabound (28. Dezember 2016)

Also mir hat die Polizei bzw. der Zoll in jungen Jahren zwei mal das komplette Auto auseinander genommen. Früher bin ich auch bestimmt so mindestens zwei mal im Jahr kontrolliert worden. Mittlerweile schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Kommt wahrscheinlich davon, weil ich nicht mehr abends und nachts fahre, sondern in der Regel nur zur Arbeit und wieder heim.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2016)

@Riverna: Kannst mir mal sagen, ob diese Zange was taugt: klick mich

Ich muss demnächst ziemlich viele Pins zwischen 0,35mm² und 1mm² crimpen und bräuchte passende Zange dazu.


----------



## fatlace (28. Dezember 2016)

heute mein neues spielzeug abgeholt 
nächste woche schnell die neue Halle einrichten und dann runter mit dem bock 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180319 (28. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und Deine Meinung ist falsch... AGM Batterien werden ganz anders geladen als Gel oder Nassbatterien...



Joa ich sollte nicht im Halbschlaf lesen  Irgendwie war ich der Meinung das es nur um die Ladespannung ging und da stimmt meine Aussage halt 

Natürlich hast du Recht und AGM Battieren sollten mit einer anderen Ladekennlinie geladen werden, sonst halten die nicht lange.



fatlace schrieb:


> heute mein neues spielzeug abgeholt
> nächste woche schnell die neue Halle einrichten und dann runter mit dem bock
> 
> 
> ...



Hübsch, mir gefallen aber alle neuen VW Felgen nicht, ist aber Geschmackssache.

Die Scheibentönung ab Werk scheint brauchbar zu sein.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Riverna: Kannst mir mal sagen, ob diese Zange was taugt: klick mich
> 
> Ich muss demnächst ziemlich viele Pins zwischen 0,35mm² und 1mm² crimpen und bräuchte passende Zange dazu.



Die ist sehr gut, muss aber nicht mal so eine teure sein. Die für 20Euro tun es ansich auch, benutz so eine seit 3 Jahren und hab nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2016)

Naja diese universial Zangen gehen nur wirklich gut für 0815 Kabelschuh Crimps. Wenn man dann noch Einzeladerabdichtungen oder Folienkabel crimpen muss, dann geht das damit nicht. Da braucht man dann für jede Kontaktart den passenden Crimpsatz.


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2016)

Dann würde die teure oben aber auch nicht mehr funktionieren. Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen das er die normalen Kabelschuhe machen will.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2016)

Die Zange die wir in der Firma haben, die ist echt genial. Eine Zange für alle Arten von Kabeln. Man schraubt einfach den passenden Crimpsatz rein.(liegen so in etwa 40 Stück dabei ) Normale Kabelschuhe, Kontaktbuschen/pins (MLK, SLK, MCP...) mit oder ohne Einzeladerabdichtung, Lichtwellenleiter, Folienkabel, Antennenkabel... Wird mit Sicherheit nicht ganz billig sein. 
Ist aber einfach genial, weil die Kontaktbusche an Ort und Stelle gehalten wird. Kabel einstecken, durchdrücken und fertig.
Da ich häufiger mal Teilkabelsätze anfertige und in den Hauptkabelsatz integriere spaart das super viel Zeit.

...hab die grade gefunden Crimpzange Basiszange ohne Einsatz  von HERTH+BUSS ELPARTS (95942164)
...eieiei allein der passende Einsatz für MQS kostet so viel wie 3 universial Zangen...  Crimpzangeneinsatz-Set mit Positionierer  Flachstecker  von HERTH+BUSS ELPARTS (95942181)


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2016)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann würde die teure oben aber auch nicht mehr  funktionieren. Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen das er die normalen  Kabelschuhe machen will.



Ist auch richtig, ganz normale Pins, wie zum Beispiel MQS/ELO, keine Abdichtungen oder sowas.

Kannst Du mir da eine empfehlen? Wichtig ist, dass sie ab 0,35mm² anfängt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2016)

fatlace schrieb:


> heute mein neues spielzeug abgeholt
> nächste woche schnell die neue Halle einrichten und dann runter mit dem bock
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt 

---------------------------------------------

Sind heute noch einen Passat GTE Variant probegefahren. 
Macht schon Spaß so ein Hybrid, vorallem das vollelektische Fahren reizt.
Mit voller Systemleistung auch flott genug, rein elektrisch ebenfalls.
In der Stadt muss man quasi nie Bremsen, bei höchster Rekuperationsstufe und verliert deshalb auch kaum Reichweite.
Vom Geräuschnivau sind GTE und die C Klasse nicht vergleichbar. Der Unterschied war enorm, als ich wieder die C Klasse gefahren bin. Richtig rappelig gegen den GTE (vom Motor her) 
Infotainmentmäßig hängt die C Klasse auch echt meilenweit hinterher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2016)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vom Geräuschnivau sind GTE und die C Klasse nicht vergleichbar. Der Unterschied war enorm, als ich wieder die C Klasse gefahren bin. Richtig rappelig gegen den GTE (vom Motor her)


Die Erkenntnis! Diesel sind lauter als Benziner!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2016)

Ja, klar. Der Unterschied ist aber wirklich heftig.
Zumindest konnten wir nochmals feststellen, dass der Mercedes bislang echt das schlechteste Auto war, was wir in den letzten 15-20Jahren hatten


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2016)

Ihr habt ja auch einfach die falsche Kombination gewählt. 

...wird Zeit das das OM656 auf den Markt kommt...


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2016)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist auch richtig, ganz normale Pins, wie zum Beispiel MQS/ELO, keine Abdichtungen oder sowas.
> 
> Kannst Du mir da eine empfehlen? Wichtig ist, dass sie ab 0,35mm² anfängt.



Ansicht reicht so eine ganz billige Zange aus. Hab mit einer ähnlichen damals meinen ganzen Kabelbaum gebaut und das hielt bis ich den Wagen verkauft habe ohne jegliche Probleme. Für den Privatenbereich meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend. 

Crimpzange mit 5 Einsatze rot bestellen | weltbild.de


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2016)

Hat leider die falschen Einsätze...


----------



## fatlace (29. Dezember 2016)

Addi schrieb:


> Joa ich sollte nicht im Halbschlaf lesen  Irgendwie war ich der Meinung das es nur um die Ladespannung ging und da stimmt meine Aussage halt
> 
> Natürlich hast du Recht und AGM Battieren sollten mit einer anderen Ladekennlinie geladen werden, sonst halten die nicht lange.
> 
> ...



Ja geht mir auch so, nur die pretoria gefallen mir, waren mir aber keine 2,5k aufpreis wert.
werde die felgen komplett schwarz glanz lackieren lassen, denke dann sehen die ne ganze ecke besser aus, sind halt sehr leicht, deswegen hab ich sie genommen, und weil die anderen optionen alle viel häßlicher waren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja auch einfach die falsche Kombination gewählt.
> 
> ...wird Zeit das das OM656 auf den Markt kommt...



Gab nur den 180, 220 und 250 als d zur Auswahl 
Wird denn noch die 7GTronic Plus verbaut ? Die sollte man auf jeden Fall als erstes gegen was modernes ablösen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Dezember 2016)

Mal ein anderes Thema - nutzt einer von euch den SmartDeal von Shell?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seabound (29. Dezember 2016)

Was is das?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Dezember 2016)

V-Power zum Preis von Super95.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibatz! (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich arbeite nebenbei bei Shell....benutzen erstaunlich viele!


----------



## HordyH (29. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Zange die wir in der Firma haben, die ist echt genial. Eine Zange für alle Arten von Kabeln. Man schraubt einfach den passenden Crimpsatz rein.(liegen so in etwa 40 Stück dabei ) Normale Kabelschuhe, Kontaktbuschen/pins (MLK, SLK, MCP...) mit oder ohne Einzeladerabdichtung, Lichtwellenleiter, Folienkabel, Antennenkabel... Wird mit Sicherheit nicht ganz billig sein.
> Ist aber einfach genial, weil die Kontaktbusche an Ort und Stelle gehalten wird. Kabel einstecken, durchdrücken und fertig.
> Da ich häufiger mal Teilkabelsätze anfertige und in den Hauptkabelsatz integriere spaart das super viel Zeit.
> 
> ...



Ach wie schön du immer übertreibst und wenn man so liest bist du ja perfekt in allem, kannst und weißt alles...wow Wahnsinn...


----------



## janni851 (29. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, ich klinke mich auch mal hier ein. Persönlich fahre ich einen Corsa E mit bescheiden 75 Dieselpferdchen. Die reichen für das Auto aber tatsächlich vollkommen aus (habe ich vor der Probefahrt nicht glauben können )

Jetzt aber auch schon zu meiner Frage. Ich möchte bei einem Passat B6 das Abblendlicht wechseln, da vorne links kaputt ist (werden dann aber natürlich beide gewechselt, dachte an Phillips Xtreme Vision, die habe ich auch im Corsa).
Hat jemand hier mit dem Wechsel beim Passat Erfahrungen? Ist was spezielles zu beachten? Gibt es bessere Lampen für diesen Scheinwerfer? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Janni851

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Zange die wir in der Firma haben, die ist echt genial. Eine Zange für alle Arten von Kabeln. Man schraubt einfach den passenden Crimpsatz rein.(liegen so in etwa 40 Stück dabei ) Normale Kabelschuhe, Kontaktbuschen/pins (MLK, SLK, MCP...) mit oder ohne Einzeladerabdichtung, Lichtwellenleiter, Folienkabel, Antennenkabel... Wird mit Sicherheit nicht ganz billig sein.
> Ist aber einfach genial, weil die Kontaktbusche an Ort und Stelle gehalten wird. Kabel einstecken, durchdrücken und fertig.
> Da ich häufiger mal Teilkabelsätze anfertige und in den Hauptkabelsatz integriere spaart das super viel Zeit.
> 
> ...



Toll, mit dieser Info will ich was genau??????

Das wäre natürlich die beste Lösung: Antrieb mit diesem Einsatz, aber es macht kurz mal 120€.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2016)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ach wie schön du immer übertreibst und wenn man so liest bist du ja perfekt in allem, kannst und weißt alles...wow Wahnsinn...



Was soll an meiner Arbeit übertrieben sein? Wenn man ein perfektes Ergebnis haben will, dann braucht man halt das entsprechende Werkzeug. Nen bischen überteuert ist es schon.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Toll, mit dieser Info will ich was genau??????
> 
> Das wäre natürlich die beste Lösung: Antrieb mit diesem Einsatz, aber es macht kurz mal 120€.


Eventuell kennst du jemand der dir die Zange leihen kann. Wenn das 100% ordentlich werden soll wäre das die beste Lösung. Da quasi jeder Mercedes Betrieb diese Zange zwangsweise hat, sind davon bestimmt ne Menge in Umlauf.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll an meiner Arbeit übertrieben sein? Wenn man ein perfektes Ergebnis haben will, dann braucht man halt das entsprechende Werkzeug. *Nen bischen überteuert ist es schon.*



Ich finde nicht, dass es überteuert ist. Es ist alles eine Sache der Perspektive.

Wenn man Geräte für MOST entwickeln will, braucht man einen MOST-Stack (Anbindung an den Bus). Um den zu bekommen, muss man in der MOST-Cooperation sein. Der Beitritt kostet 50k€ + 10k€ jährliche Gebühr. Für einen Hersteller ist es Peanuts, für eine kleine Firma ist es ein Haufen Geld.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2016)

Naja 3000€ für ne Crimpzange+Einsätze ist schon ziemlich heftig. Diese Einsätze für 150€ das Stück werden ja mit Sicherheit nicht von Hand aus dem Vollen gepfeilt.


----------



## s-icon (31. Dezember 2016)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Thema - nutzt einer von euch den SmartDeal von Shell?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Hier ich seit kurzem.


Und es gab noch ein Auto. Ein Kindheitstraum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (31. Dezember 2016)

sidepipes ... .Viper SRT?!


----------



## dsdenni (31. Dezember 2016)

Zoon schrieb:


> sidepipes ... .Viper SRT?!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm


----------



## magicbrownie (31. Dezember 2016)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2017)

Lebt ihr noch? Hab mir neue Felgen gekauft... Werden zwar nicht soviel Anklang finden wie die letzten. Aber mir war wichtig das ich welche finde die ich ohne Probleme eingetragen bekomme. Sind jetzt doch 19 Zoll geworden, werde sie aber erst drauf machen wenn ich April mein Gewindefahrwerk eingebaut ist. Erstens sieht es doof bei der Höhe aus und zweitens habe ich erst neue Winterreifen für die original Felgen gekauft. Das muss sich auch lohnen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falk (3. Januar 2017)

Joar, Felgen halt  
Spaß beiseite, passt eigentlich echt gut zu dem Auto. 

Ich habe es am Samstag bereut, dass mein Golf keine Nebelscheinwerfer hat: Frau fühlte sich nicht, also Silvester zu Freunden mit dem Auto gefahren. Zurück (ca. 01:30): der dichteste Nebel, den ich in meinem Leben bisher erlebt habe. Gar nicht so sehr von den Raketen, sondern von der Witterung (München). War aber beeindruckend den Nebel in den Tunnel bei zufahrten reinkommen zu sehen. Müsste mal schauen, ob man die Nebler vom Varianten in die Öffnungen kriegt, ab Werk war das nicht vorgesehen beim R32


----------



## aloha84 (3. Januar 2017)

Bei Sichtweiten unter 50 Metern bringen Nebler --> gar nix.
Kann ich aus Erfahrung so berichten.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2017)

Es sind keine Traumfelgen das ist mir klar. Aber nach langer Überlegung war ich dann doch zu geizig 1500Euro plus Eintragung für Felgen vom Alltagswagen auszugeben.  Reicht schon das mein Fahrwerk und Auspuffanlage so teuer waren/sind.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2017)

Ich habe meine Nebelscheinwerfer einmal bei Nebel angemacht und das lohnt sich garnicht.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es sind keine Traumfelgen das ist mir klar. Aber nach langer Überlegung war ich dann doch zu geizig 1500Euro plus Eintragung für Felgen vom Alltagswagen auszugeben.  Reicht schon das mein Fahrwerk und Auspuffanlage so teuer waren/sind.



Sind halt Felgen, aber passen wirklich gut zum Auto.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei Sichtweiten unter 50 Metern bringen Nebler --> gar nix.
> Kann ich aus Erfahrung so berichten.



Gescheite Autos haben Lufteinlässe, und somit keinen Platz für schwulen Nebelscheinwerfer ^^


----------



## Falk (3. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Nebelscheinwerfer einmal bei Nebel angemacht und das lohnt sich garnicht.


Naja, wenn dann überhaupt Nebelscheinwerfer + Standlicht - das Hauptproblem ist ja, dass das reguläre Licht wie blöde in die Nebelwand ballert und reflektiert wird. Nicht die Nebler als Zusatzscheinwerfer...


Seabound schrieb:


> Gescheite Autos haben Lufteinlässe, und somit keinen Platz für schwulen Nebelscheinwerfer ^^


Das ist aktuell das Problem ja...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Januar 2017)

Bei LED oder Xenon mit guten aktiven Linsen ist das eigentlich egal.
Bei Erbsensuppe nutzt dir der NS auch nix. Ab nem gewissen punkt ist so oder so eigentlich Ende.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2017)

Ich benutze sie bei schlechter Witterung (Starkregen etc.) gerne als Zusatzscheinwerfer und gerade in die breite sehe ich damit schon mehr. 
Wenn ich dediziertes (LED-)Tagfahrlicht will(sonst läuft das Abblendlicht in gedimmt als TFL)  kommt das ab Werk da hin wo jetzt die Nebler sind, das war bis jetzt ein Grund selbiges nicht nachzurüsten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2017)

Nebelscheinwerfer bringen nur was, wenn die als Zusatzscheinwerfer eingestellt sind. Auf Tüv-Einstellung geht das Licht nach 20cm senkrecht in den Boden. ...naja fast. Bei Nebel mit 15 Meter Sichtweite bringt es aber nichts, das hab ich selber schon probiert.   Ist total ungut, wenn man nicht mal den nächsten Leitpfosten sehen kann.


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2017)

Wenn man bei Nebel zu wenig weit sieht, ist man halt einfach zu schnell unterwegs. Da nützen auch keine Nebler. Im Gegenteil. Lieber Fuß vom Gas.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2017)

So ist es. Entweder langsamer, oder Eier zusammen kneifen und druff. Dann muss man im Falle einer Schädigung anderer aber auch eine gute Antwort parat haben (und die gibts nicht).


----------



## fatlace (3. Januar 2017)

hab meine nebler im bmw nie gebraucht, hatte aber nicht zugelassene pissgelbe birnen drin, die haben bei regen schon gut was gebracht, aber gefahren bin ich damit eigtlich nie, fands nur cool als comming home und leaving home
im golf hab ich auch keine, würde ich mir auch nie nachrüsten, wen es so neblig ist das man sie wirklich mal einschalten "darf" dann bringen die auch schon nix mehr.
Die nebelschlussleuchten hingegen hab ich auch oft bei starkregen benutzt.

@riverna
mittlerweile kann ich das bei Mischbereifung nichtmehr sehen das die felgen hinten ein felgenbett haben und vorne nicht, genauso wie die felgen meistens nur hinten konkav sind und vorne nicht. Mag die optik einfach nichtmehr, hab mich da wahrscheinlich bei meinem BMW mit den grauen Zperformance 8 dran satt gesehen.
bekommen die felgen noch eine andere farbe?


----------



## Seeefe (3. Januar 2017)

Es schadet ja auch nicht, wenn andere einen besser sehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> im golf hab ich auch keine, würde ich mir auch nie nachrüsten, wen es so neblig ist das man sie wirklich mal einschalten "darf" dann bringen die auch schon nix mehr.
> Die nebelschlussleuchten hingegen hab ich auch oft bei starkregen benutzt.


Du verwechselst da was. Die nebelschlußleuchte darfst du nur bei sichtweiten unter 50m anschalten, die nebler vorne dagegen jederzeit.
Du bist allerdings nicht der einzige und manchmal, wenn mal wieder eine fahrende nebelschlußleuchte vor mir ist, wünsche ich mir dann doch, das in jedem auto ein sichtweiten-sensor wäre. Der könnte dann, in verbindung mit einem schleudersitz oder sämmtlichen airbag`s im auto, auslösen, wenn die nebelschlußleuchte bei sichtweiten über 50m eingeschaltet wird. Vieleicht verstehen dann betreffende auch, das das blöde ding doch ziemlich blenden kann bzw. für den hintermann, ohne "sicht-dämpfung", reichlich nervig ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Januar 2017)

Und die Geschwindigkeit auf 50km/h drosseln


----------



## fatlace (3. Januar 2017)

nebler vorne jederzeit?
ist mir neu, bei uns standen die herren in blau gerne mal freitag abend an den "treffpunkten" und haben alle mit eingeschalteten neblern einkassiert und die durften dann alle 15€ strafe zahlen 

ich rede von eingeschlateten nebelschlussleuchten bei starkem regen, da bin ich nicht schneller als 70 auf der bahn gefahren, wie auch alle anderen, ich denke nicht das sich da einer dran gestört hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Januar 2017)

Bei massiver Gischt auf der BAB ist das auch ok. Das verstehe ich dann auch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> nebler vorne jederzeit?
> ist mir neu, bei uns standen die herren in blau gerne mal freitag abend an den "treffpunkten" und haben alle mit eingeschalteten neblern einkassiert und die durften dann alle 15€ strafe zahlen


Das man die vorne nicht jederzeit anschalten darf ist mir neu, auch wenn meine fahrschule schon ein paar jährchen her ist. (ließ mal hier )


> ich rede von eingeschlateten nebelschlussleuchten bei starkem regen, da bin ich nicht schneller als 70 auf der bahn gefahren, wie auch alle anderen, ich denke nicht das sich da einer dran gestört hat


Dann fahre mal jemandem mit eingeschalteter nebelschlußleuchte bei derartigem sch... wetter 20km auf der landstraße hinterher. (mit entsprechender kriech-geschwindigkeit). Wenn du nicht gerade völlig helligkeitsunempfindlich bist, dann wird es dich stören. Das mist-ding ist schließlich so hell wie standard bremsleuchten (beides 21W) und gerade bei regen empfinde ich es als nervig und besser gesehen wirst du auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> @riverna
> mittlerweile kann ich das bei Mischbereifung nichtmehr sehen das die felgen hinten ein felgenbett haben und vorne nicht, genauso wie die felgen meistens nur hinten konkav sind und vorne nicht. Mag die optik einfach nichtmehr, hab mich da wahrscheinlich bei meinem BMW mit den grauen Zperformance 8 dran satt gesehen.
> bekommen die felgen noch eine andere farbe?



Sind 4 mal die gleichen Felgen, 8.5J 19" ET35. Ob und was für eine Farbe sie bekommen weiß ich noch nicht genau, aktuell sehen sie mir schon irgendwie etwas zu langweilig aus. Das werde ich wohl entscheiden wenn das Fahrwerk drin ist, könnte mir z.B. vorstellen das es gut aussieht wenn der Stern in Gunmetal lackiert ist und das Felgenbett dann halt in normalem Silber.


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2017)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit deiner Frage bezüglich der Lenkradgeschichte? Da hast du bis heute kein Feedback drauf gegeben.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2017)

Hab mich damit noch nicht weiter beschäftigt, da die Saison erst im April wieder los geht. Werde das im März klären wenn ich die Abnahmen vom Fahrwerk/Felgen/Auspuff am Subaru machen werde.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2017)

Nutze meine Nebler auch nie, deshalb sind die gleich als erstes rausgeflogen und wurden gegen Luftführungen vom US 335is ersetzt.


----------



## kloanabua (3. Januar 2017)

Hab meine Nebelscheinwerfer gegen Zusatzfernscheinwerfer ersetzt.
Gab's so original beim MB W202 Vormopf. [emoji51] 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> @riverna
> mittlerweile kann ich das bei Mischbereifung nichtmehr sehen das die felgen hinten ein felgenbett haben und vorne nicht, genauso wie die felgen meistens nur hinten konkav sind und vorne nicht. Mag die optik einfach nichtmehr, hab mich da wahrscheinlich bei meinem BMW mit den grauen Zperformance 8 dran satt gesehen.
> bekommen die felgen noch eine andere farbe?



Bei manchen Autos gibt es nur Mischbereifung...

Viel nerviger fnde ich, dass es bei BMW keine Felgen mehr mit Bett gibt


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2017)

Das würde zwar gut zum Asiaten passen, jedoch die Felge optisch kleiner machen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ersy90 (4. Januar 2017)

Ich hab endlich mein neuen 7er GTI bekommen mit DSG , Business Navi und allem möglichen Schnickschnack drin. Ich bin einfach nur überwältigt von diesem Auto, hätte mir nie gedacht das Auto fahren so Spaß machen kann.

Jetzt überleg ich nach bisschen einfahren bei ABT oder MTM noch auf 300ps aufzustocken und eventuell eine Folierung für den Lack, hab mich allerdings noch für keine Farbe entschieden und wüsste auch nicht wo ich dann frage.


----------



## janni851 (4. Januar 2017)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich mein neuen 7er GTI bekommen mit DSG , Business Navi und allem möglichen Schnickschnack drin. Ich bin einfach nur überwältigt von diesem Auto, hätte mir nie gedacht das Auto fahren so Spaß machen kann.
> 
> Jetzt überleg ich nach bisschen einfahren bei ABT oder MTM noch auf 300ps aufzustocken und eventuell eine Folierung für den Lack, hab mich allerdings noch für keine Farbe entschieden und wüsste auch nicht wo ich dann frage.


Super das dir das neue Auto so gefällt. Bezüglich einer Folierung, ich weiß nicht wo du herkommst, aber wir haben hier im Raum Limburg die Firma Vollverklebt, die sind echt top👌


Edit:Gut, Baden Baden wäre da ne Strecke 😅
Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## fatlace (4. Januar 2017)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich mein neuen 7er GTI bekommen mit DSG , Business Navi und allem möglichen Schnickschnack drin. Ich bin einfach nur überwältigt von diesem Auto, hätte mir nie gedacht das Auto fahren so Spaß machen kann.
> 
> Jetzt überleg ich nach bisschen einfahren bei ABT oder MTM noch auf 300ps aufzustocken und eventuell eine Folierung für den Lack, hab mich allerdings noch für keine Farbe entschieden und wüsste auch nicht wo ich dann frage.



spar dir das Geld und fahr zu einem günstigeren Tuner, die beiden sind eindeutig zu teuer
ich bin mal gespannt ob ich lange genug die Finger still halten kann beim Motor, hab ja 3 Jahre Garantie



Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei manchen Autos gibt es nur Mischbereifung...
> 
> Viel nerviger fnde ich, dass es bei BMW keine Felgen mehr mit Bett gibt



Ja ich weiß, gibt aber genug Felgen Design´s wo man das nicht sooo krass sieht.
Evtl stört das auch nur mich, das Felgen nur hinten Konkav sind und vorne halt nicht, genauso wie mit dem Krassen Tiefbett unterschied von vorne zu Hinten.
Die Felgen von King z.b sind der Knaller, da gibts dieses "Problem" nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> spar dir das Geld und fahr zu einem günstigeren Tuner, die beiden sind eindeutig zu teuer
> ich bin mal gespannt ob ich lange genug die Finger still halten kann beim Motor, hab ja 3 Jahre Garantie



Ich habe mir auch schon öfters überlegt mit dem 7er bei Hamann vorbeizuschauen...



fatlace schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, gibt aber genug Felgen Design´s wo man das nicht sooo krass sieht.
> Evtl stört das auch nur mich, das Felgen nur hinten Konkav sind und vorne halt nicht, genauso wie mit dem Krassen Tiefbett unterschied von vorne zu Hinten.
> Die Felgen von King z.b sind der Knaller, da gibts dieses "Problem" nicht.



Bei der Styling 37M sieht man es leider auch ziemlich deutlich... Aber okay, man kann es eben nicht ändern.


----------



## Ersy90 (4. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> spar dir das Geld und fahr zu einem günstigeren Tuner, die beiden sind eindeutig zu teuer



Ich hätts halt gern von bekannten und Profis gemacht die gleich Tüv und Garantie draufpacken und nicht bei Alim hinterm Mcdonalds. Aber ich kenn mich in der Szene nicht genug aus um andere Namenhafte zu nennen, Oettinger würd ich noch sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2017)

Je nach Hersteller bekommst du "Stage1", also einfaches chippen,  mit allem pipapo mittlerweile direkt beim  für kaum mehr als die Namenhaften  nehmen.


----------



## fatlace (4. Januar 2017)

ja nur werden die sich bei garantie rausreden, gibt da ein paar fälle die man nachlesen kann.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2017)

Ich kenn jemanden, der mit der Performance-Box von ABT heftig im Touriverkehr (mit nem Supra ca. 330PS)  unterwegs ist. Läuft und scheint bis jetzt standfest zu sein. Das Auto ist ein Jahr alt. Bis jetzt nix am Motor. Ich würde nicht auf Billigheimer setzen. 

Ich selbst hab den Megane bei Elia aufbohren lassen (LLK, Elektronik, Luftfilter, Komplettanlage) und lieg jetzt bei ca 320 PS rum. Bisher auch keine Probleme.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2017)

Die großen Tuner sind sehr oft nix. ABT, oettinger, APR & co. sind bei VAG Motoren ganz ok, preislich aber oft unverschämt teuer.
Die "Garantien" bei den Tunern sind eh nix. Und wer meint unbedingt eine Garantie haben zu müssen, sollte das Tuning besser ganz sein lassen 
Ob Bauteile versagen hängt zudem fast immer von der Map ab. Meinen Motor könnte man mit der jetzigen Leistung und einer zu hohen AFR in <5sek Vollgas komplett zerstören.
Deshalb am besten immer jemanden suchen, der Ahnung von dem Motor hat und nicht nur blind zu den großen Tunern laufen.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Deshalb am besten immer jemanden suchen, der Ahnung von dem Motor hat und nicht nur blind zu den großen Tunern laufen.



Wie soll man so jemanden finden? Empfehlungen aus einschlägigen Internetforen folgen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2017)

Ja, genau  (dazu gehört aber nicht Motortalk und andere Großforen)


----------



## Klutten (4. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> ja nur werden die sich bei garantie rausreden, gibt da ein paar fälle die man nachlesen kann.



Bei der Garantie wird sich jeder rausreden, das sollte man sich ehrlicherweise eingestehen. Wir haben gerichtlich etliche Fälle begleitet, die für den Kunden nie ein positives Ende hatten. Schlussendlich prozessiert man im schlechtesten Fall mehrere Jahre und darf das Auto in dieser Zeit nicht antasten.

Ein schönes Beispiel sind da die Bedingungen von ABT. Wer nach dem Lesen der AGB noch Lust auf Tuning hat, sollte sich im Schadensfall nicht beklagen. ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2017)

Meistens sind da die Kunden aber auch selber dran schuld. Tuning an Autos mit hoher Laufleistung, mangelnde Wartung und darf alles nix kosten. E-Klasse mit 200tkm fahren, Ölwechsel bei ATU machen lassen, billig Chip drin und dann bei uns am rumheulen, weil der Motor geplatzt ist.


----------



## fatlace (4. Januar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei der Garantie wird sich jeder rausreden, das sollte man sich ehrlicherweise eingestehen. Wir haben gerichtlich etliche Fälle begleitet, die für den Kunden nie ein positives Ende hatten. Schlussendlich prozessiert man im schlechtesten Fall mehrere Jahre und darf das Auto in dieser Zeit nicht antasten.
> 
> Ein schönes Beispiel sind da die Bedingungen von ABT. Wer nach dem Lesen der AGB noch Lust auf Tuning hat, sollte sich im Schadensfall nicht beklagen. ^^



Ja da hast du recht, aber von solchen "firmen" erwatet man das halt nicht, gerade weil dort das tuning mehr als das doppelte kostet. Ich würds ja sogar zahlen wen die sich nicht anstellen würden bei einem schadensfall, aber so ist das einfach nicht gerechtfertigt, deswegen zu den günstigeren, die sind ja nicht schlechter.
Aber ich werds mir so lange wie möglich verkneifen am motor rum zu doktoren


----------



## Zeiss (4. Januar 2017)

Die meisten flashen eh immer die eine und dieselbe Map. Eigene Maps entwickeln die Wenigsten.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2017)

Hab mir heute mal ein Bild anfertigen lassen, so wie ich das gerne demnächst machen will. Da es nur ein Fake ist passt es von der Höhe her nicht perfekt, entweder vorne noch ein Ticken runter (wird dann aber denke ich zu tief) oder eben hinten etwas hoch. Ansonstens kann ich mir das so sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die meisten flashen eh immer die eine und dieselbe Map. Eigene Maps entwickeln die Wenigsten.


Ein ordentlicher Tuner bietet schon beides an. Nur die Preise im Inet sind halt grundsätzlich die für die Einheitsmap.


----------



## Seabound (4. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich kenn jemanden, der mit der Performance-Box von ABT heftig im Touriverkehr (mit nem Supra ca. 330PS)  unterwegs ist. Läuft und scheint bis jetzt standfest zu sein. Das Auto ist ein Jahr alt. Bis jetzt nix am Motor. Ich würde nicht auf Billigheimer setzen.
> 
> Ich selbst hab den Megane bei Elia aufbohren lassen (LLK, Elektronik, Luftfilter, Komplettanlage) und lieg jetzt bei ca 320 PS rum. Bisher auch keine Probleme.



EDIT: Ich meinte natürlich Cupra, nicht Supra...


----------



## fatlace (4. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal ein Bild anfertigen lassen, so wie ich das gerne demnächst machen will. Da es nur ein Fake ist passt es von der Höhe her nicht perfekt, entweder vorne noch ein Ticken runter (wird dann aber denke ich zu tief) oder eben hinten etwas hoch. Ansonstens kann ich mir das so sehr gut vorstellen.



ich finds gut so
Tiefe vorne passt, hinten evtl bisschen höher.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2017)

Muss schauen in wie fern das Fahrbar ist. Denke so tief wird es mit einem Gewinde wegen dem langen Radstand nicht gehen. Muss ja irgendwo noch halbwegs alltagstauglich bleiben so ein Alltagsauto.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2017)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich hab endlich mein neuen 7er GTI bekommen mit DSG , Business Navi und allem möglichen Schnickschnack drin. Ich bin einfach nur überwältigt von diesem Auto, hätte mir nie gedacht das Auto fahren so Spaß machen kann.
> 
> Jetzt überleg ich nach bisschen einfahren bei ABT oder MTM noch auf 300ps aufzustocken und eventuell eine Folierung für den Lack, hab mich allerdings noch für keine Farbe entschieden und wüsste auch nicht wo ich dann frage.



ASK-Performance: Softwareoptimierung

Die sollen gut sein. Bekannter von mir war bei einem Partner (Stützpunkt) und ist mehr als zufrieden. 

Habe auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber beim Sauger bringt eine Software nicht viel schätze ich mal.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ersy90 (5. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ASK-Performance: Softwareoptimierung
> 
> Die sollen gut sein. Bekannter von mir war bei einem Partner (Stützpunkt) und ist mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Danke sieht gut aus, aber gibts da Partner? Ich seh oder find nichts weil Leipzig ist ne weile weg von mir xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2017)

Entschuldige, falscher Link in der Zwischenablage. 

ASK ist Partner von Siemoneit Racing, im Link sind weitere - Partner | Siemoneit Racing


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seabound (5. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Habe auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber beim Sauger bringt eine Software nicht viel schätze ich mal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right!


----------



## Ersy90 (5. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Entschuldige, falscher Link in der Zwischenablage.
> 
> ASK ist Partner von Siemoneit Racing, im Link sind weitere - Partner | Siemoneit Racing
> 
> ...



Vielen dank!


----------



## Tra6zon (8. Januar 2017)

Ich fahre den Mercedes Benz A200 CDTI mit 136PS.

Relativ geringer Verbrauch und schick dazu


----------



## Zeiss (8. Januar 2017)

Du meinst CDI, nicht CDTI...


----------



## Tra6zon (8. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du meinst CDI, nicht CDTI...



Genau 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zeiss (9. Januar 2017)

So, habe mir nun gerade die Zange bestellt, ist doch eine Gedore geworden, dies und das.
Hoffentlich taugt sie was, wenn nicht, geht sie eben zurück.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2017)

Naja ist zwar keine Zange speziell für Kfz-Kontakte aber wenn das nicht zu komplizierte Crimps sind, dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## ForceOne (9. Januar 2017)

Ich missbrauche jetzt einfach mal den Thread und stelle mal eine kleine Frage, und zwar suche ich ein günstiges Auto für ~2.000€

Das Auto sollte möglichst günstig im Unterhalt sein (Versicherung/Steuern/Sprit).
Man hört leider unglaublich viele verschiedene Meinungen, wenn man durchs Netz surft, die einen empfehlen alte BMW´s/Benz,
was ich allerdings ungerne tun möchte, denn wenn an so einer Kiste was kaputt ist, dann kostet es mich einfach zu viel Geld. 

Bisher stehen folgende Autos auf dem Plan:

Skoda Octavia I
Chevrolet Matiz (die Karre ist unglaublich häßlich, soll aber, wahrscheinlich deswegen, ein super Tipp sein)
alt Bekannte Golf 4/Corsa C


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2017)

Audi A3 1.8 T quattro Xenon*Bose*EGSD*TUV 11/18*Sport als Limousine in Waltenhofen/Kempten


----------



## ForceOne (9. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Audi A3 1.8 T quattro Xenon*Bose*EGSD*TUV 11/18*Sport als Limousine in Waltenhofen/Kempten



300.000 km ist natürlich auch ein Brett


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2017)

Was erwartest du für 2000€? Einen Jahreswagen mit 10000km?  Für 2000€ muss man halt nehmen was da grade so rumrollt.


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2017)

Alter, wie unglaublich hässlich so ein Auto ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForceOne (9. Januar 2017)

Optik erwarte ich bei 2000€ sowieso nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2017)

Bei 2000€ würde ich trotzdem keine 300.000km erwarten.


----------



## Captn (9. Januar 2017)

Nen S60 um die Baujahre 2000 bekommt man auch schon für 2000€ mit etwas mehr als 200.000km runter. Da wäre nur der Verbrauch wieder höher.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Januar 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Bisher stehen folgende Autos auf dem Plan:
> 
> Skoda Octavia I
> Chevrolet Matiz (die Karre ist unglaublich häßlich, soll aber, wahrscheinlich deswegen, ein super Tipp sein)
> alt Bekannte Golf 4/Corsa C


Also wenn skoda, dann den fabia. Der octavia dürfte als kombi in sachen versicherung schon wieder etwas teurer sein.
Ansonsten wäre da noch ein suzuki swift. Billiger wie mit den dingern wird man kaum auto fahren können. Der verbrauch liegt so um die 5l/100km, steuern dürften dank 1.3er motor und benzin nicht nennenswert sein und so häufig sind die nicht auf deutschlands straßen, als das die versicherung teuer sein könnte. Allerdings hat das auto einen gravierenden nachteil und das ist rost. Fängt die hütte einmal an mit gammeln rostet er dir förmlich unterm hintern weg und das sehr schnell.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2017)

Der erste Roomster von Skoda kann auch viel Auto fürs Geld.
Edit: mobile.de sagt 2,5k kostet das dann aber doch


----------



## fatlace (9. Januar 2017)

von turbo motoren würde ich bei einem budget von 2000€ die finger lassen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Januar 2017)

Bis 2000€ bekommt man vereinzelt ein Laguna/Megane von Renault mit guter Ausstattung. Versicherung ist auch nicht die Welt, zumindest laut einem Bekannten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> von turbo motoren würde ich bei einem budget von 2000€ die finger lassen...


Weil Turbos böse sind?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2017)

Wobei einem bei alten Volvos auch nicht der Motor sondern Fahrwerk und Bremsen ins Geld gehen. So ein sackschweres Ding brauch halt gut Material um es sicher auf der Straße zu halten.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Alter, wie unglaublich hässlich so ein Auto ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uiuiui der alte a3 is ja häslich xD da bin ich mit meinem 2015er a3 model doch agnz zufrieden (obwohl der direkte vorgänger von dem ja auch nicht wirklich viel besser aussah).
bei 2000€ budget kann man aber natürlich nicht grosartig wählerisch sein^^

zu deiner auswahl, den c corsa kann ich empfehlen. er ist billig im unterhalt und auch die teile kosten nicht die welt. hab den bis juni selbst gefahren, dann musste aber was ordentliches her. als anfängerauto ok, aber für den dauerhaften gebrauch bzw lange nutzung einfach zu ... kp wie ichs beschreiben soll^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Januar 2017)

Wenn man einen bekommt, Mercedes W201 mit 2.0 Benziner. 
Robust, simple Technik, recht gute Teileversorgung.
Der dürfte aber zu 2k nicht so einfach zu haben sein.

Man muss den aber mögen, sonst ist der natürlich nix.


----------



## ForceOne (9. Januar 2017)

Also mit dem Ding fahr ich 30km täglich und das soll es gewesen sein, in 1-2 Jahren gibts dann wieder was anderes. 
Den A3 finde ich gar nicht so häßlich, aber ist leider schwer in dem Preisrahmen zu bekommen.

Also schaue ich mich mal nach folgenden Modellen um:

Skoda Octavia/Fabia
Corsa C
Suzuki Swift
Golf 4
Renault Megane
Audi A3

Falls noch wer eine Idee hat bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Januar 2017)

Civic?


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2017)

Ich würde ja einen A3 jedem Renault vorziehen... aber nun gut. 

Honda Civic, Subaru Impreza (GC Sauger), Nissan Almera N15 oder N16, BMW E36, VW Golf 3, Audi A3 ... halt die üblichen Verdächtigen. Meiner Freundin habe ich meinen alten A3 gegeben, der hatte einen Marktwert von ~ 2500Euro. War der 1.6L 101PS frisch TÜV und 120tkm. Sowas sollte man eigentlich immer mal finden wenn man etwas Zeit vergehen lässt. Bisher macht der Wagen auch überhaupt keine Probleme und schön finde ich ihn ansich auch. Ihm fehlt halt definitiv ein Satz schöne Felgen.


----------



## ForceOne (9. Januar 2017)

Glück muss man natürlich haben! Der A3 ist vermutlich schwerer zu finden, hab aktuell noch etwas Zeit, und will mir jetzt erstmal einen Plan machen, wonach ich wirklich suche.


----------



## Seabound (9. Januar 2017)

Kumpel von mir hat, nachdem seine Oma vor 2 Wochen gestorben ist, deren Auto bekommen. Ein 2002er VW Polo mit (sage und schreibe) 15 000 KM auf der Uhr. Nahezu neuwertiger Zustand. Wenn man sowas findet, dürfte das doch auch in die ca. 2000 € Kategorie fallen und wäre ein interessanter Kandidat. Wenn man mit 75 PS leben kann.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2017)

Golf 4 ja, aber bitte, bitte! keinen Golf 3.
Das sind einfach nur Rostlauben.

Soll das Auto denn neu sein oder geht auch was altes?
Hatte damals nen Jetta 2 und der war günstig und hat nicht viel verbraucht.
Oder nen Audi 80, da gibts auch keine Rostprobleme.
Wenn es was neueres sein, würde ich in Richtung Corsa, Fabia etc gucken.


----------



## ForceOne (10. Januar 2017)

Golf 3 habe schon so viel negatives gehört/gelesen, dass wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Ein Bekannter von mir macht auch Karosserieinstandsetzung evtl. bekomme ich sogar ein recht junges Auto,
was er mir für wenig Taler repariert.
Beim Skoda Fabia scheint man für ein paar 100er mehr auch echt was feines zu bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2017)

Der Fabia ist ja im Prinzip nen Polo, also kein schlechtes Auto


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich ne Tasse Kaffee mit ins Auto genommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn man einen bekommt, Mercedes W201 mit 2.0 Benziner.
> Robust, simple Technik, recht gute Teileversorgung.
> Der dürfte aber zu 2k nicht so einfach zu haben sein.
> 
> Man muss den aber mögen, sonst ist der natürlich nix.


Wenn man Lust auf Dauerschrauben/schweißen hat, dann kann man sich so ne Tonne holen. ...natürlich nur wenn man nix dagegen hat das langsamste Sofa mit 15 Liter Verbrauch zu fahren. 

W201 taugt wirklich nur noch für Sonntagsausfahrten...


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Straße anschaue, ist das schnell genug. 
Gut, dass ich im Norden lebe, da kenne ich Schnee nur ausm Fernsehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man Lust auf Dauerschrauben/schweißen hat, dann kann man sich so ne Tonne holen. ...natürlich nur wenn man nix dagegen hat das langsamste Sofa mit 15 Liter Verbrauch zu fahren.
> 
> W201 taugt wirklich nur noch für Sonntagsausfahrten...


Sorry, wer keine Ahnung hat...
Weder der Verbrauch noch dein Schweiß-Geseier sind Realität.
Schnell ist relativ, und Sofa eine Frage der Sitze und des Fahrwerks.

Der Verbrauch des 2.0E liegt eher bei 9-10l, ich bin sogar immer mit 7,5-9 hin gekommen.
Schweißen musst du zu 98% nur, wenn du die Wagenheberaufnahmen benutzt, was man nicht tun soll. Dafür hat der Gummiteller unten, wo der Rangierwagenheber dran kommt, ...
Natürlich braucht ein Auto dieses Alters etwas andere Aufmerksamkeit, aber hey, man fährt dafür ein Stück Geschichte.

Und wem das 2.0 Sofa zu lahm ist, es gibt auch 16v Vierzylinder mit mehr Power, aber ja, die fressen mehr Sprit.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und wem das 2.0 Sofa zu lahm ist, es gibt auch 16v Vierzylinder mit mehr Power, aber ja, die fressen mehr Sprit.



Aber auch die größeren Motorisierungen haben Fahrleistungen die nicht mehr den heutigen bei ähnlicher Motorleistung entsprechen. Wenn man denn Wert darauf legt....


----------



## Zeiss (10. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man Lust auf Dauerschrauben/schweißen hat, dann kann man sich so ne Tonne holen. ...natürlich nur wenn man nix dagegen hat das langsamste Sofa mit 15 Liter Verbrauch zu fahren.
> 
> W201 taugt wirklich nur noch für Sonntagsausfahrten...



Naja, jetzt übertreib mal nicht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Aber auch die größeren Motorisierungen haben Fahrleistungen die nicht mehr den heutigen bei ähnlicher Motorleistung entsprechen. Wenn man denn Wert darauf legt....


Kommt drauf an wie du das vergleichst.
Es gab niemals Turbos bei den Benzinern ab Werk, das ist nunmal so.
Wer aber den Motor aus dem Baumuster 036 benutzt, kann in Hann.Münden (Stadler) gern mal fragen, was der Motor kann, ohne Turbo!
Dazu das deutlich niedrigere Gewicht gegenüber einem Golf heute...
Ist alles eine Frage dessen, was man wie vergleicht.

Es geht ja wohl bei “Alltagsnutzung“ aber eh nicht um Rennwagen, zumal 1.6l VAG Sauger auf der Liste waren, sorry, aber wer da den 2.0 M102 verschmäht gegenüber dem 1.6... naja.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es geht ja wohl bei “Alltagsnutzung“ aber eh nicht um Rennwagen, zumal 1.6l VAG Sauger auf der Liste waren, sorry, aber wer da den 2.0 M102 verschmäht gegenüber dem 1.6... naja.



Bei all den genannten Motoren fällt das Verschmähen wenig schwer  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, wer keine Ahnung hat...
> Weder der Verbrauch noch dein Schweiß-Geseier sind Realität.
> Schnell ist relativ, und Sofa eine Frage der Sitze und des Fahrwerks.
> 
> ...


Sorry wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Rost überall wo man hinguckt. Hinterachse reißt komplett raus, Schweller, Kotflügel innen... ...spätestens wenn die Zündspule durch das Radhaus auf die Straße fällt, merkt man das es komplett weggegammelt ist.

102er Motor mit Vergaser kannst du nur vergessen, ist ein Wunder wenn der mehr als ein paar Wochen läuft. Die Einreihenkette wird lang und Öl läuft von überall.
Der 102er mit KE fährt immerhin halbwegs und hat keine Probleme mit der Doppelkette. Dafür kann man da alle Nase lang die ganze Zündanlage neu machen. Verteilerkappe rofl! Kommt minimal Feuchtigkeit rein, war es das mit Motorstart. 1 Fehlzündung und der dicke Schlauch der Motorentlüftung unter dem Mengenteiler fliegt runter. Wenn man Pech hat verbiegt es noch die Stauklappe.
Mit Kaltlaufregler läuft der schlimmer als ein Trecker, ohne bezahlt man derbe Steuer.

Zum scheiß Mittelwischer muss ich wohl nicht mehr viel Erzählen wie zuverlässig der ist.

Überspannungschutzrelais sollte man immer im Kofferraum liegen haben, genauso wie den Lenkungsdämpfer.

Von den Fahrleistungen mal ganz abgesehen... Diese mega geilen Automatikgetriebe die sofort in den höchsten Gang schalten sobald man das Gas minimal lupft. Macht richtig Spaß damit zu fahren, weil man dauerhaft von Leerlaufdrehzahl wieder Kickdown geben muss, um wieder in den korrekten Gang zu kommen.
Das Fahrwerk ist immer extrem schwammig, allein schon durch die Lenkung, die gefühlte 2000° Einschlag hat. Will man in ner 30er Zone abbiegen muss man 5 mal das Ding in die Runde kurbeln, wie beim Schiff.

Achja früher war ja ALLES besser...  So als Klassiker für ne Sonntagsausfahrt sind die nicht übel aber nen Alltagsauto mit H Kennzeichen als nicht-kfzler fahren würde ich lieber bleiben lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

Sorry, entweder hast du schlicht nur nen totalversager gehabt, oder du hast keine Ahnung.
Ich hab seit 12 Jahren einen, und ich redete nur vom 2.0E, ja. Keines der Probleme kann ich feststellen. Du übertreibst mit einigen Aussagen dermaßen, dass es einfach nur lächerlich wirkt.
Den Vergaser hatte ich nie in der Hand, der ist in etwa so häufig zu finden, wie ein Azzuro, also eh eher nicht der Zielwagen, bei 2k Budget. Beide dürften deutlich über 3k liegen.

Wer nen abgerockten 190er kauft ist natürlich schnell bei deiner Beschreibungen, die trifft aber auf halbwegs gepflegte Autos nicht zu. Zumal du dass dann auch bei anderen Autos in gleichem Zustand hast.
Ich sage übrigens nicht, dass früher alles besser war. Der 190er mag als puristisches Auto gut sein, an heutige Kompaktwagen kommt er nur in bestimmten Punkten ran. Ist aber ja auch kein Wunder, bei ca. 30 Jahren unterschied. Die Frage ist bei 2k Budget nur, ob ich lieber Kleinigkeiten habe, oder teure Elektronik tauschen will.


----------



## worco (10. Januar 2017)

Was ist denn mit alten Astras? Hatte da einen für meine Ex-Freundin gekauft der lief bei uns fast zwei Jahre ohne Probleme und sollte in dem Preisrahmen zu finden sein.
Ansonsten: Corolla aus Anfang der 2000er (hatte selber einen E11U, Liftback), der lief bei mir in 5 Jahren 100k km(mit 65k gekauft). Gibt nen 1.6er mit 110 PS-Sauger, der lief bei mir absolut problemlos bis auf einmal Lichtmaschine tauschen, Stoßdämpfer hinten tauschen und Bremsen.(Übliche Inspektionen und Flüssigkeitenwechseln in ner Freien natürlich noch). Vermisse ich heute noch das Auto, großer Kofferraum, leicht, Klima hatte er auch und der Verbrauch hielt sich mit 7-8l im Rahmen. Einzig Ölverbrauch ist bei den Motoren häufig(Hätte man innerhalb 7 Jahren und 80kkm die Kolbenringe auf Kulanz machen lassen können, habe meinen aber geholt da war er schon älter als 7 Jahre). Musste so ca alle 5000km einen Liter Öl reinkippen.

Also zusammengefasst: Absolute Empfehlung von mir für den Corolla (den Astra hab ich iwie nie so ins Herz geschlossen).

http://www.toyotaoldies.de/versuche/zze112te71-1.jpg

So einen hatte ich, aber in Silber.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Also mit dem Ding fahr ich 30km täglich und das  soll es gewesen sein, in 1-2 Jahren gibts dann wieder was anderes.


Na  wenn ich z.b. weiß das ich die kiste nur 1-2 jahre fahren will, dann  kaufe ich so billig wie möglich. Das ding muß dann nur technisch i.o.  sein, möglichst wenig rost haben und am besten der händler macht gleich  noch 2 jahre tüv drauf.
Achja, und den golf würde ich aus der liste  streichen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es jetzt aussieht, aber meine 2 gölfe  waren in der versicherung doch arg teuer.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Golf 4 ja, aber bitte, bitte! keinen Golf 3.
> Das sind einfach nur Rostlauben.


Die aussage habe ich nie  verstanden. An meinen 2en war nichts, aber auch absolut nichts was man  als rost bezeichnen konnte. (karosse)


> Hatte damals nen Jetta 2 und der war günstig und hat nicht viel verbraucht.
> Oder nen Audi 80, da gibts auch keine Rostprobleme.


Jup, sind beide auch eine gute wahl. 


Riverna schrieb:


> Meiner Freundin habe ich meinen alten A3  gegeben, der hatte einen Marktwert von ~ 2500Euro. War der 1.6L 101PS  frisch TÜV und 120tkm.


Verstehe irgendwie immer noch nicht, warum du den A3 behalten hast. Ich  mein, ich hatte bis jetzt privat nur max. 130Ps und der stärkste  firmenwagen bis jetzt hat 140PS auf über 2t, aber ich hatte den 1.6er  mal als leihwagen und das ding war, leistungs-mäßig, wirklich was zum  abgewöhnen. Das war auch der einzige leihwagen bis jetzt über den ich  mich beschwert haben. So lahm war ja nicht mal der 1.4er TSI mit 122 PS  im touran.
Aber naja... Die beste 1.6er maschiene aus dem VW-regal  war sowieso der im polo GTI mit 120PS. Hatte in dem auto zwar kaum  platz und der soff 12l/100km, aber ging auch wie zäpfchen. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Straße anschaue, ist das schnell genug.


Wo ist da ein problem?  Hatte letzte woche, dank verwehung, 3 tage lang einen ähnlichen zustand auf meiner strecke zur arbeit. Auf schnee kann man problemlos zwischen 70 und 90 km/h fahren, außer die winterreifen sind glatze oder man fährt eine schrankwand. (bei meinem caddy geht es noch)


worco schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit alten Astras?


Sind prima rallye-autos, da recht stabiler vorderbau. Allerdings rosten auch die, je nach dem wie sie gepflegt wurden. Die technik ist dagegen eher unempfindlich, so lange man etwas ohne turbo nimmt.


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wo ist da ein problem?  Hatte letzte woche, dank verwehung, 3 tage lang einen ähnlichen zustand auf meiner strecke zur arbeit. Auf schnee kann man problemlos zwischen 70 und 90 km/h fahren, außer die winterreifen sind glatze oder man fährt eine schrankwand. (bei meinem caddy geht es noch)
> .



Na,ich weiß nicht. Ich vertraut meinen Fähigkeiten und den Winterreifen da nicht so. Ich bin heute morgen, auch wenn frei war, max 40 km/h gefahren. Ich hab kaum Erfahrung auf Schnee. War teilweise ne ziemliche Schlange hinter mir. Das muss man dann halt aushalten. Auch wenns nervt.


----------



## ForceOne (10. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na wenn ich z.b. weiß das ich die kiste nur 1-2 jahre fahren will, dann kaufe ich so billig wie möglich. Das ding muß dann nur technisch i.o. sein, möglichst wenig rost haben und am besten der händler macht gleich noch 2 jahre tüv drauf.
> ...



Wenn der Wagen 3,4,5 oder 6 Jahre hält bin ich auch nicht traurig, es geht mir eher darum möglichst viele Optionen zu haben, weil ich demnächst recht kurzfristig zu einem Auto kommen muss. 
Ich hab mal verschiedene Versicherungen durchgerechnet und bei meiner SF-Klasse ändert sich da auch nicht mehr viel, wobei er schon mit der teuerste Wagen ist!

Aktuell habe ich mich etwas auf den Skoda Fabia eingeschossen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Na,ich weiß nicht. Ich vertraut meinen Fähigkeiten und den Winterreifen da nicht so. Ich bin heute morgen, auch wenn frei war, max 40 km/h gefahren. Ich hab kaum Erfahrung auf Schnee. War teilweise ne ziemliche Schlange hinter mir. Das muss man dann halt aushalten. Auch wenns nervt.


Wie gesagt, ich hab da weder probleme noch skrupel. Dazu fühle ich mich auf schnee, schotter und allem was sonst noch rutschiger als asphalt und beton ist eher richtig wohl.
Allerdings sitze ich auch nicht, wie viele andere, dick eingepackt wie ein michelin-männchen hinterm lenkrad. Mein auto hat schließlich eine heizung, auch wenn das nicht die beste ist, und ich will mich beim fahren auch bewegen können.


----------



## ForceOne (10. Januar 2017)

Lieber 40km/h und sicher, als unerfahren bzw. sich überschätzend mit 90 im nächsten Graben landen


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings sitze ich auch nicht, wie viele andere, dick eingepackt wie ein michelin-männchen hinterm lenkrad. Mein auto hat schließlich eine heizung, auch wenn das nicht die beste ist, und ich will mich beim fahren auch bewegen können.



Also ich kann mich auch mit meiner Winterjacke und meinem Schal gut bewegen


----------



## aloha84 (10. Januar 2017)

Astra G kann eine günstige wahl sein.
Günstig, rosten nicht (bis auf Endschalldämpfer!), billige Ersatzteile.
In seltenen Fällen gab es mal gerissene Krümmer, aber sonst ist die Kiste wie ein Panzer, eigentlich unkaputtbar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich auch mit meiner Winterjacke und meinem Schal gut bewegen


Na winterjacke ist nicht gleich winterjacke. Ich hab da auch eine dünnere und was richtig dickes. Allerdings ziehe ich die jacke auf längeren fahrten auch gerne mal aus. Ich bin da recht empfindlich...


----------



## Zeiss (10. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na winterjacke ist nicht gleich winterjacke. Ich hab da auch eine dünnere und was richtig dickes. Allerdings ziehe ich die jacke auf längeren fahrten auch gerne mal aus. Ich bin da recht empfindlich...



Ich kann nicht mit Jacke fahren, da kriege ich eine Vollmeise. Aber ist kein Problem, nach 2-3 Minuten ist es warm im Auto


----------



## Seabound (10. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab da weder probleme noch skrupel. Dazu fühle ich mich auf schnee, schotter und allem was sonst noch rutschiger als asphalt und beton ist eher richtig wohln.



Mein Ding is das nicht. Ich hab mich dann aufem Parkplatz von der Arbeit gleich mal noch ordentlich blamiert, heute morgen. Ich wollte ganz lässig aufem Parkplatz mit auf Schnee mit der Handbremse ums Eck. Hab dann aber komplett die Haftung auf der Hinterachse verloren und hab mich komplett gedreht. Wär fast in ein anderes Auto gekreiselt. Gab ein ziemliches Gelächter.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2017)

Schöne Geschichte  Aber gibt ja wirklich so Experten, über die mache ich mir bei seltenem Winterwetter bei uns am Niederrhein am meisten Gedanken.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mit Jacke fahren, da kriege ich eine Vollmeise. Aber ist kein Problem, nach 2-3 Minuten ist es warm im Auto



Geb dir mal den HWL... "WRX ist ein Bauernferrari" , "4 Zylinder Luftpumpe" "Technik aus der Steinzeit", "schlechte Fahrleistung"... dann schaust du dir an was die Leute selber fahren und schon ist die "Kritik" fast komisch. Zu geil was da für Experten unterwegs sind


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2017)

Schaut hier auch jemand weiterhin "The Grand Tour"? Gefällt mir immer noch sehr, allerdings könnte z.b. dieser "celebrity brain crash" endlich weg, der war aller spätestens ab der 2ten Folge gähnend langweilig. Zudem kam mir im den letzten Folgen das Auto doch ein wenig zu kurz.


----------



## janni851 (10. Januar 2017)

Mich hats heute morgen in einer Kurve auch mal weiter raus getragen, fast in ein anderes Auto rein. 

The Grad Tour gucke ich auch, finde das Konzept ansich echt Klasse, nur die Prominenten die dann doch nicht kommen stören mich.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2017)

An mancher Stelle merkt man schon dass die drei unter Umständen etwas zuu große Freiheiten bekommen haben. Schauen tue ich es aber noch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sorry, entweder hast du schlicht nur nen totalversager gehabt, oder du hast keine Ahnung.


Du hattest einen W201, ich hatte bestimmt 100 Stück.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

Wow, 100 von 1,8xx Millionen

Edit:
Komisch ist halt, das hunderte und tausende Fahrer nicht diese Art von Problemen haben...


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2017)

Naja, TBF arbeitet ja auch in ner Werkstatt, dass er da nur welche mit Problemen zu sehen bekommt ist ja dann kein Wunder.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2017)

Ja, das ist ja grade das schöne.  Man kann sich ein wesentlich besseres Bild machen, welche Autos gut laufen und welche nicht. Und von den paar 190ern die noch laufen, sind quasi alle Dauergast. Viele sagen ja das alte Autos zuverlässiger waren, stimmt nur leider nicht mal ansatzweise.  Da sind ständig Kleinigkeiten dran.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wow, 100 von 1,8xx Millionen
> 
> Edit:
> Komisch ist halt, das hunderte und tausende Fahrer nicht diese Art von Problemen haben...


Komisch das 100 aus 1,8xx Millionen trotzdem noch eine bessere Statistik sind als 1 aus 1,8xx Millionen.   

Du hast die ganzen anderen Fahrer befragt? Nicht schlecht. Müssen alles Geisterautos gewesen sein, die ich repariert habe. Klingt eher nach Stammtisch Geblubber:"Ich hatte noch nie was mit meinem Auto!"


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Komisch ist halt, das hunderte und tausende Fahrer nicht diese Art von Problemen haben...



Einige der aufgezählten Probleme/Mängel wie TBF gesagt hat, sind jedoch sogar freien Werkstätten oder Marken fremden Vertragswerkstätten bekannt. Also komplett ausgedacht sind die Geschichten nicht...

Und das sage ich, obwohl ich ihm ungerne Recht gebe. Aber wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.


----------



## fatlace (10. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil Turbos böse sind?



ne ganz im gegenteil, aber bei so einer laufleistung und dann so eine alte kiste, wer weiß wie viele darauf geritten sind und vorallem wie die damit umgegangen sind.

kann dann ganz schnell teuer werden, und wen das budget schon so knapp ist, dann würde ich sowas möglichst aussschließen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde ja einen A3 jedem Renault vorziehen... aber nun gut.
> 
> Honda Civic, Subaru Impreza (GC Sauger), Nissan Almera N15 oder N16, BMW E36, VW Golf 3, Audi A3 ... halt die üblichen Verdächtigen. Meiner Freundin habe ich meinen alten A3 gegeben, der hatte einen Marktwert von ~ 2500Euro. War der 1.6L 101PS frisch TÜV und 120tkm. Sowas sollte man eigentlich immer mal finden wenn man etwas Zeit vergehen lässt. Bisher macht der Wagen auch überhaupt keine Probleme und schön finde ich ihn ansich auch. Ihm fehlt halt definitiv ein Satz schöne Felgen.



genau


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

Ich sag doch auch gar nicht das das nie auftreten kann, TBF schreibt aber, als ob man nen 190er nicht mal 2 Wochen fahren kann, ohne diese Probleme alle zu haben.

Und Sorry, aber in der Werkstatt stehen eher selten Autos ohne Probleme.
Und als Mitglied im W201 eV und auf dem W201 board wäre ein massenhaftes Auftreten dieser Fehler wohl bekannt.
Ein Teil davon ist, wie ich schon schrieb, von mangelhafter Wartung herrührend...
Wenn man die alten Teile, die ja offensichtlich defekt sind, mal tauscht, ist auch wieder Ruhe.

Das Thema Steuerkette dürfte z.B. nicht mehr auftreten, da diese Fahrzeuge eh nicht mehr im Alltag laufen (Trifft ja nur die frühen).
Das Nockenwellenproblem, was es mal gab ist auch längst erledigt, Rost ist nun mal zum größten Teil Pflegeabhängig.
Natürlich kann jeder 190er und auch jedes andere Auto aus Stahl rosten. Nur passiert das ja nicht von Heute auf Morgen. 

Das Bild was da vermittelt wird ist nunmal falsch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> ne ganz im gegenteil, aber bei so einer laufleistung und dann so eine alte kiste, wer weiß wie viele darauf geritten sind und vorallem wie die damit umgegangen sind.
> 
> kann dann ganz schnell teuer werden, und wen das budget schon so knapp ist, dann würde ich sowas möglichst aussschließen.


Und das kann bei einem Saugmotor nicht passieren?  Saugmotor -> unkaputtbar, Turbo -> instant death? Kann mich auch ehrlich grade nicht dran erinnern, wann ich den letzten kaputten Turbo hatte. War meistens nur ein Folgeschaden, wenn der Turbo defekt war. Ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr 1980, wo Turbos noch anfällig waren. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und als Mitglied im W201 eV und auf dem  W201 board wäre ein massenhaftes Auftreten dieser Fehler wohl  bekannt.


Dann frag mal nach.  Wirst dich wundern, weil die aufgezählten Probleme alle bekannt sind.

Wenn man als Autoliebhaber seine Kiste pflegt ohne Ende, dann ist das halt nicht so wie ein Alltagsauto, was halt den normalen harten Betrieb hat.

Und wie soll Rost Pflegeabhängig sein? Wenn ich ein Auto ständig mit neuem Blech pflege, dann hat er natürlich weniger Rost.  Ein Alltagsauto wird halt auch bei Schneematsch gefahren.


----------



## fatlace (10. Januar 2017)

ne aber sie sind unempfindlicher als turbos.
ein teil weniger am motor was kaputt gehen kann, ganz einfache rechnung oder?

gerade bei 300k kann nen turbo schon mal die grätsche machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2017)

Weniger Teile = unempfindlicher geht leider nicht auf. Die Motoren sind heuzutage deutlich robuster als früher. Find mal nen alten Vorkammer Saugdiesel, der mit 600k+ noch bei -10° angesprungen ist. Die waren da einfach verschlissen, das Problem gibt es so heuzutage nicht mehr. Wir hatten letztens erst wieder einen w211 da, der mit dem ersten Kurbeltrieb 750k gedreht hatte und trotzdem noch top Kompression. Das war früher trotz wenig Bauteilen undenkbar.

Früher sind viele mit Motorproblemen auch einfach weitergefahren, weil es noch keine Motorkontrolle/Notlauf gab, die einen sofort gewarnt hat. Da war ne Menge kaputt, ohne das es überhaupt bemerkt wurde... ...bis es dann einen dicken Folgeschaden gab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

Wobei das auch nicht allgemeingültig ist, du kannst hier wie da Beispiele finden, wo es anders war.


----------



## Riverna (10. Januar 2017)

Das aktuelle Motoren besser/stabiler sind als alte Motoren (wobei es drauf an kommt wie alt) halte ich für absolut falsch. Wenn ich mir Anschaue was Motoren des Baujahres 2010 + teilweise für Probleme machen... die ganzen Downsize Motoren sind doch froh wenn sie die 200.000 Kilometer voll machen. Da drüber hat ein guter alter 2L Saugmotor nur müde gelacht, von den größeren Motoren ganz zu schweigen. Mein Kumpel hatte bis vor paar Wochen einen 2.4L V6 Audi Motor mit über 600.000 Kilometer. Das soll mal einer der neuen schaffen...


----------



## fatlace (10. Januar 2017)

ja schön wen du viele taxen reparierst die dauernd und viel laufen, die regel ist sowas aber trotzdem nicht.
Sowas entspricht auch keinem normalen fahrprofil.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2017)

Die solidesten Autos sind die von +-2000. BMW E46, alles was Volvo auf 850er gebaut hat etc..
Danach haben die  Kosten-Optimierungsrunden überhand genommen.

Hilft nur bei 2k€ Budget nicht besonders viel da die Verschleißteile teuer genug sind, auch wenn "echte" Defekte selten bleiben.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geb dir mal den HWL... "WRX ist ein  Bauernferrari" , "4 Zylinder Luftpumpe" "Technik aus der Steinzeit",  "schlechte Fahrleistung"... dann schaust du dir an was die Leute selber  fahren und schon ist die "Kritik" fast komisch. Zu geil was da für  Experten unterwegs sind



Hab es mir gerade gegeben, meine Fresse, was für Idioten... Aber Du weißt ja, dort steht ein 8er an jeder Ecke und ein 760Li Special Edition Individual ist denen nicht exclusiv genug...



Riverna schrieb:


> DMein Kumpel hatte bis vor paar Wochen einen 2.4L V6 Audi Motor mit über 600.000 Kilometer. Das soll mal einer der neuen schaffen...



Na der 2,4L V6 ist ja auch nicht kaputt zu kriegen... Ein Kollege aus dem 7er Forum kratzt mit seinem 2002er 745er an 700.000km, davon 95% auf LPG.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

Das hat man vor Jahren noch von Autos um die 90er gesagt...

Alles eine Frage des Standpunktes. Mein Passat 3b hat mir eher mehr Kopf gemacht als mein W201, vor allem waren die Ersatzteile massiv teurer.
Und das, obwohl beide Saugmotoren hatten. Es ist schlicht nicht so simpel zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2017)

Ist halt immer noch VW gegen Benz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Januar 2017)

Das geht aber eigentlich eher egal aus, zumal ich bei kettenproblemen am vw motor teile bei mb bekommen hätte


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde ja einen A3 jedem Renault vorziehen... aber nun gut.
> 
> Honda Civic, Subaru Impreza (GC Sauger), Nissan Almera N15 oder N16, BMW   E36, VW Golf 3, Audi A3 ... halt die üblichen Verdächtigen. Meiner   Freundin habe ich meinen alten A3 gegeben, der hatte einen Marktwert von   ~ 2500Euro. War der 1.6L 101PS frisch TÜV und 120tkm. Sowas sollte man   eigentlich immer mal finden wenn man etwas Zeit vergehen lässt. Bisher   macht der Wagen auch überhaupt keine Probleme und schön finde ich ihn   ansich auch. Ihm fehlt halt definitiv ein Satz schöne Felgen.


Beim  Civic aber zumindest die 7. Generation, der Vorgänger keimt  schnell.  Der E36 wird sicherlich etwas mehr in der Versicherung kosten.  Und A3  ebenso, wobei dort auch kaum einer für das Budget zu bekommen  ist. 
Und so schlecht sind Megane/Laguna nun auch nicht. Unterhalt gut  bezahlbar und extrem anfällig sind sie auch nicht im  Vergleich zu manch  anderen Modellen. Lieber ein Auto fahren,  von dem andere nicht viel  halten, dafür aber komfortabler ankommen.  Gerade weil man teilweise  mehr Ausstattung zum selben Preis bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil Turbos böse sind?


Bei 2000€ macht ein Turboschaden (die Gründe dafür mal außenvor) effektiv zum Schrottwagen, wenn man es mal aus finanzieller Sicht sieht. Und gerade der vorgeschlagene 1.8T ist Öl im Feuer. Die eine Seite lobt ihn, die andere Seite verflucht ihn. Zwei meiner Bekannten haben öfter Probleme gehabt. Der eine im 8L mit dem Turbo und co, der andere andauernd Probleme mit der Steuerkette. Öl begehrt er auch gern. Aber das lässt sich natürlich nicht auf die breite Masse übertragen, man sollte nur die negativen Dinge nicht kleinreden, man könnte schließlich selbst einer der wenigen sein.


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2017)

Also der Audi A3 1.6L 8L kostet in der Versicherung so gut wie gar nichts. Der kostet meine Freundin im Jahr weniger als mein Subi in 1/4 Jahr.  Von den von mir aufgezählten Fahrzeugen, wird jeder Rostprobleme (allgemein) haben. Da muss man schauen das man einen in gutem Zustand erwischt. Wird bei 2k jedoch auch etwas dauern. Gerade die Civics, Almera N15, Impreza, E36 haben eine recht große Fan Gemeinde und der A3 ist generell beliebt und darum nicht so leicht günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2017)

"Wenig" ist immer subjektiv behaupte ich mal.

Mal ein Anliegen meinerseits. Bin gestern beim stöbern über einzelne Octavia RS (170PS Diesel, 2. Generation ab Bj. '10) gestolpert, die in einem sehr guten Zustand und wenig Laufleistung zu Ramschpreisen veräußert werden. Hat das einen Grund, oder wäre hier vorrangig nur mit "Tacho-Tuning" zu rechnen?


----------



## magicbrownie (11. Januar 2017)

Wie wäre es mit nem Toyota oder Kia oder ähnlichem? In meinem Bekanntenkreis hatte niemand schlechte erfahrung mit nem Japaner/Koreaner und den schlechtesten Ruf haben die Ja auch nicht, wenn es um Zuverlassigkeit geht, grade Toyota ist ja für die Zuverlässigkeit berühmt. Auserdem bekommt man da warscheinlich n neueren Wagen als wenn man nen A3 kauft.
Wenn dass Quatsch war, ignoriert mich bitte, ich nur putzen hier


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2017)

Kia und auch Hyundai sind so ne Sache, die haben im Alter auch ihre Macken/Probleme und deren Ersatzteile sind dann teils doch extrem teuer.
Bei Toyota soll es etwas besser sein, da kenne ich die Teilepreise aber nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> "Wenig" ist immer subjektiv behaupte ich mal.
> 
> Mal ein Anliegen meinerseits. Bin gestern beim stöbern über einzelne Octavia RS (170PS Diesel, 2. Generation ab Bj. '10) gestolpert, die in einem sehr guten Zustand und wenig Laufleistung zu Ramschpreisen veräußert werden. Hat das einen Grund, oder wäre hier vorrangig nur mit "Tacho-Tuning" zu rechnen?


Was heisst Ramschpreise und wenig Laufleistung?
50tkm und 10.000€?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2017)

80tkm und 5.000€. Zum Teil mit sehr guter Ausstattung.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## P2063 (11. Januar 2017)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nem Toyota oder Kia oder ähnlichem? ... Auserdem bekommt man da warscheinlich n neueren Wagen als wenn man nen A3 kauft.



Kia ist definitiv gut und günstig. Ich fahre jetzt das dritte Jahr einen Ceed GT und es ist ungelogen das beste Auto, das ich je hatte. Hatte vorher einen VW Golf und der Kia macht absolut alles besser, was mich vorher gestört hat und das bei ähnlicher Motorisierung und Ausstattung auch noch zu einem knapp 10.000€ günstigeren Neupreis. (Am Golf waren nach nicht mal 2 Jahren schon die Radlager im Arsch, Spaltmaße des Erbrechens in der Mittelkonsole, diverse Klappen gingen nicht auf, Spur schlecht eingestellt, die unbequemsten Sitze die ich je in einem Auto hatte, träge Navi/Radio Bedienung, unfreundliches Servicepersonal bei sämtlichen Vertragswerkstätten die ich aufgesucht habe, ich kann die Liste beliebig weiter führen...)

Das Auto ist günstig im Service und Unterhalt (Ölwechsel ca 100€, große Wartung ca 300€, Steuer 156€, Versicherung bei SF8 ca 140€ Teilkasko+360€Vollkasko) und das absolut einzige "Problem" das ich bisher hatte war, dass mal eine Birne vom Frontscheinwerfer durchgebrannt ist.

Grade bei neueren Kia ist der Gebrauchtmarkt allerdings recht überschaubar. Von Privat ist auf Grund der 7 Jahre Garantie kaum eins der neueren Modelle ab ca 2011-2013 (seit Schreyer verantwortlich fürs Design ist) zu bekommen. Selbst Händler bieten fast ausschließlich Tageszulassungen an. Kann aber auch von Vorteil sein, denn wenn man Glück hat und einen bekommt der regelmäßig gewartet wurde hat der noch ein paar Jahre Werksgarantie und nicht die übliche 6 Monate Gewährleistung für Gebrauchte aus denen sich der Händler dann irgendwie raus redet wenn tatsächlich was ist.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 80tkm und 5.000€. Zum Teil mit sehr guter Ausstattung.



Oha... Ja, das würde mich auch ein wenig mißtrauisch machen  Steht was dabei von wegen "Unfallfrei", "Scheckheftgepflegt"? Der Preis muss doch einen Grund haben...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2017)

Unfallfrei, Anzeige ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Mal sehen ob der wieder auftaucht.[emoji848]

Gibt ja noch ein, zwei andere.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei 2000€ macht ein Turboschaden (die Gründe dafür mal außenvor) effektiv zum Schrottwagen, wenn man es mal aus finanzieller Sicht sieht. Und gerade der vorgeschlagene 1.8T ist Öl im Feuer. Die eine Seite lobt ihn, die andere Seite verflucht ihn. Zwei meiner Bekannten haben öfter Probleme gehabt. Der eine im 8L mit dem Turbo und co, der andere andauernd Probleme mit der Steuerkette. Öl begehrt er auch gern. Aber das lässt sich natürlich nicht auf die breite Masse übertragen, man sollte nur die negativen Dinge nicht kleinreden, man könnte schließlich selbst einer der wenigen sein.


Aha und ein Schaden am Saugmotor macht das Auto nicht zum Totalschaden? Hmmm stimmt Saugmotoren gehen ja nicht kaputt. 

Wenn man das so auslegt, dann dürfte niemand einen günstigen Diesel kaufen. Denn das sind ALLES böse Turbomotoren, wo der Turbo direkt im Arsch ist. 
Ist halt immer noch noch das typische Vorurteil von früher...
Turbobenziner = böse Tunerkarre und ständig kaputt
Turbodiesel = ok
...bis auf den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied das Turbos bei Benzinern deutlich weniger belastet sind, weil die mit deutlich weniger Ladedruck fahren. Aber die Vorurteile müssen wohl mit der Zeit aussterben, die Leute kann man nicht mehr umstimmen... Die meisten wissen nicht mal das quasi alle Neuwagen zur Zeit Turbogeladen sind.


----------



## P2063 (11. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aha und ein Schaden am Saugmotor macht das Auto nicht zum Totalschaden? Hmmm stimmt Saugmotoren gehen ja nicht kaputt.



Es hieß aus finanzieller Sicht. Natürlich kann auch an einem Sauger was kaputt gehen, aber das ist im schlimmsten Fall ein Kolbenfresser den jeder Hinterhofbastler für 500€ reparieren kann wenn es sich nicht um irgendwas exotisches handelt für das man keine Teile bekommt. Wenn es bei einem Auto für 2000€ den Turbo zerlegt, dann ist das zwar vielleicht reparierbar, aber nicht wirtschaftlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aha und ein Schaden am Saugmotor macht das Auto nicht zum Totalschaden? Hmmm stimmt Saugmotoren gehen ja nicht kaputt.
> 
> Wenn man das so auslegt, dann dürfte niemand einen günstigen Diesel kaufen. Denn das sind ALLES böse Turbomotoren, wo der Turbo direkt im Arsch ist.
> Ist halt immer noch noch das typische Vorurteil von früher...
> ...


Ein Sauger ist aber teilweise weniger nachtragend. Generell habe ich nichts gegen Turbos, man sollte eben nur mit dem erhöhten Risiko kalkulieren. Und ich bezog mich nur auf den 1.8T, gibt auch viele positive Beispiele. Möchte damit nichts verallgemeinern. Heutzutage gibt es kaum noch Autos ohne Turbo und größeren Motoren, nur Mazda fällt mir da spontan ein. Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt es _leider_ immer weniger. Die höhere Belastung beim Diesel ist mir bewusst, ich lehne Turbomotoren generell nicht ab. Mir macht es Spaß, immer mal einen "spritzigen Turbo" zu fahren, aber für die Dauer wäre es nichts _für mich_. Trotzdem bin ich nicht der Einzige, der in dem Preissegment einen Turbo mit hoher Laufleistung als suboptimal einstuft.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> 80tkm und 5.000€. Zum Teil mit sehr guter Ausstattung.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Das ist aber arg billig.
Bei guten Zustand, ordentlicher Ausstattung, unfallfrei und Scheckheft bist du normal eher bei fast dem dreifachen.
15% des Neuwagenwertes nach 5 Jahren wäre schön ein arger Verlust. 
Vor allem ist der RS ja nicht gerade unbeliebt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2017)

Turbos beim Diesel sind weniger belastet. Der Druck ist der Turbine nämlich reichlich egal. Ganz im Gegensatz zur Abgastemperatur und die ist beim Benziner halt höher.
Wer mit dem Druck zu Kämpfen hat ist der Motorblock, aber der ist ja entsprechend ausgelegt (aber meist die Grenze wenn man per Chip am Druck dreht).


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Es hieß aus finanzieller Sicht. Natürlich kann auch an einem Sauger was kaputt gehen, aber das ist im schlimmsten Fall ein Kolbenfresser den jeder Hinterhofbastler für 500€ reparieren kann wenn es sich nicht um irgendwas exotisches handelt für das man keine Teile bekommt. Wenn es bei einem Auto für 2000€ den Turbo zerlegt, dann ist das zwar vielleicht reparierbar, aber nicht wirtschaftlich sinnvoll.


Für 500 Euro nen Kolbenfresser reparieren? Wie reden hier nicht von einem Rasenmäher...  



Olstyle schrieb:


> Turbos beim Diesel sind weniger belastet. Der Druck ist der Turbine nämlich reichlich egal. Ganz im Gegensatz zur Abgastemperatur und die ist beim Benziner halt höher.
> Wer mit dem Druck zu Kämpfen hat ist der Motorblock, aber der ist ja entsprechend ausgelegt (aber meist die Grenze wenn man per Chip am Druck dreht).


Der Druck wirkt sich sogar ziemlich heftig auf die Lebensdauer aus. Je mehr Druck, desto mehr geht das auf die Lagerung des Turbos. Das gilt für beide Seiten des Turbos. Nicht umsonst gibt es Abgasgegendrucksensoren bei neuen Autos. Liegt zu viel Druck an wird der Motor im schlimmsten Fall komplett ausgeschaltet vom MSG.


----------



## P2063 (11. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für 500 Euro nen Kolbenfresser reparieren? Wie reden hier nicht von einem Rasenmäher...



war jetzt grob geschätzt, hatte erst einen und das hat es mich damals in D-Mark gekostet... die Hauptaussage sollte ja auch nur sein, dass es im Gegensatz zu einem richtig geschrotteten Turbo bei einem entsprechend billigen gebrauchten Fahrzeug kein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden sein muss.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist aber arg billig.
> Bei guten Zustand, ordentlicher Ausstattung, unfallfrei und Scheckheft bist du normal eher bei fast dem dreifachen.
> 15% des Neuwagenwertes nach 5 Jahren wäre schön ein arger Verlust.
> Vor allem ist der RS ja nicht gerade unbeliebt.


Habe Ihn mal eine Mail geschrieben, worin ich gern richtige Bilder haben möchte und am besten eine Rechnung mit Kilometerstand sowie ein neutralen Treffpunkt, da der Wagen an der tschechischen Grenze steht. Bei solchen Sachen bin ich lieber vorsichtig. Bin gespannt, ob er/sie auf die Frage bezüglich des Preises eingeht. 

Wenn alles stimmt, wäre es das Schnäppchen schlechthin. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> das ist im schlimmsten Fall ein Kolbenfresser den jeder Hinterhofbastler für 500€ reparieren .


Das will ich sehen... alleine ZKD, Krümmerdichtung, ASB Dichtung, VDD Dichtung. Kopfschrauben... da bist du schon bei 500Euro oder drüber. Dazu kommt noch ggf planen, hohnen usw und die Arbeitszeit ansich selber. Unter 1000Euro wird dir das KEINE Werkstatt vernünftig machen können. 

Ob Turbo oder Saugmotor, bei einem 2000Euro Auto ist ein Motorschaden automatisch ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Zumindestens wenn man es nicht selber machen kann.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen... alleine ZKD, Krümmerdichtung, ASB Dichtung, VDD Dichtung. Kopfschrauben... da bist du schon bei 500Euro oder drüber. Dazu kommt noch ggf planen, hohnen usw und die Arbeitszeit ansich selber. Unter 1000Euro wird dir das KEINE Werkstatt vernünftig machen können.



Wenn hohnen und bohren überhaupt geht... Bei AluSil-Blöcken sieht es nämlich richtig hässlich aus.

Zitat aus HW-Luxx gerade:



> Porsche ist eben Porsche, da kann man sagen, was man will.



Jöööö. ******** ist halt ********, da kann man sagen, was man will.


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2017)

Im Vergleich zu Audi sehe ich Porsche aber auch um längen Vorraus. Aber ich kann mit Audi auch so gut wie nichts anfangen... wäre für mich neben VW die letzte Marke (der Deutschen Marken) die ich mir kaufen würde... Ok Opel steht noch zwischen VW und Audi...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2017)

Am Ende haben alle mal gute und mal schlechte Autos, je nach Anforderung usw.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Audi sehe ich Porsche aber auch um längen Vorraus. Aber ich kann mit Audi auch so gut wie nichts anfangen... wäre für mich neben VW die letzte Marke (der Deutschen Marken) die ich mir kaufen würde... Ok Opel steht noch zwischen VW und Audi...



Bei mir ist es einfacher: VW-Konzern never ever.


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Audi sehe ich Porsche aber auch um längen Vorraus. Aber ich kann mit Audi auch so gut wie nichts anfangen... wäre für mich neben VW die letzte Marke (der Deutschen Marken) die ich mir kaufen würde... Ok Opel steht noch zwischen VW und Audi...



OMG, wo ist Opel denn ne deutsche Marke? 

Was die deutschen Marken angeht, die Kunden von VW und Mercedes sind mit ihren Autos unzufrieden, Audi baut potthässliche, langweilige und seelenlose Langweilerautos und BMW ist Expertenmeinung 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YB2zff-NFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 nach den letzte Rotz. Bleibt nur Opel übrig


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Januar 2017)

Ich bin als Seat- (und damit VW-)Kunde sehr zufrieden bisher, meine Mutter ebenso und von Onkel und Tante hab ich auch noch nichts negatives über ihre Autos (zuletzt ein Golf VI und n Passat, Mittlerweile ein Oktavia) gehört.

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt an meinem Ibiza ist eigentlich nur dass ich nicht den "großen" 150PS Motor genommen habe, den meine Mutter im Leon hat.
Ging aber nicht anders, ich brauchte dringend ein neues Auto und dieses War das einzige, was all die restliche Ausstattung hatte, die ich wollte. Ansonsten >6 Monate Lieferzeit und drei Wochen nach meinem Kauf War der 150PS nicht mehr im Konfigurator...

Ach ja, und die Seat Werkstatt War unfähig oder unwillig das Licht korrekt einzustellen. Fast 1,5cm unter dem Strich beim TÜV, naja War schnell behoben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (11. Januar 2017)

Dieses Jahr feiert die 7er Baureihe den 40.sten Geburtag.

Und, noch viel schöner, der V12 wird 30


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2017)

"Nichts Negatives" ist halt genau das was einen durchschnittlichen VW beschreibt. Ähnlich sieht es bei Toyota aus. 
Aber das reicht halt nicht allen, manchmal will man auch ein positives Erlebnis.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ach ja, und die Seat Werkstatt War unfähig oder unwillig das Licht korrekt einzustellen. Fast 1,5cm unter dem Strich beim TÜV, naja War schnell behoben.


WTF? Das hast du nicht gemerkt?  Das kann ja maximal 10 Meter weit geleuchtet haben. Selbst nach "Tüv" eingestelltes Licht hat kaum Leuchtweite. Blindflug extrem!

Wenn mein Abblendlicht nicht min.150-200 Meter weit geht bekomme ich die Kriese. Wie soll man denn dann auf der Autobahn/Landstraße ohne Fernlicht fahren können ohne alle platt zu machen? Wenn ich mir mal wieder nen Leihwagen mitnehme wird da als erstes Luft, Licht und Scheibenwaschwasser gemacht, eher fahre ich nicht vom Hof. 



P2063 schrieb:


> war jetzt grob geschätzt, hatte erst einen und das  hat es mich damals in D-Mark gekostet... die Hauptaussage sollte ja auch  nur sein, dass es im Gegensatz zu einem richtig geschrotteten Turbo bei  einem entsprechend billigen gebrauchten Fahrzeug kein wirtschaftlicher  Totalschaden sein muss.


Nur zu deiner Info kann man Turbos auch überholen lassen, absolut kein Problem. Das ein Turbo platzt, ist absolute Seltenheit. Meistens passiert das nur, wenn man immer munter mit dem kaputten Turbo weiterrockt. Auto qualmt, zuckelt, MIL leuchtet und macht Geräusche? Egal! Immer weiter Vollgas! Gib ihm!


----------



## Seeefe (11. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> WTF? Das hast du nicht gemerkt?  Das kann ja maximal 10 Meter weit geleuchtet haben. Selbst nach "Tüv" eingestelltes Licht hat kaum Leuchtweite. Blindflug extrem!
> 
> Wenn mein Abblendlicht nicht min.150-200 Meter weit geht bekomme ich die Kriese. Wie soll man denn dann auf der Autobahn/Landstraße ohne Fernlicht fahren können ohne alle platt zu machen?



Also bist du einer von denen, die mich mit Abblendlicht blenden? 

Blindflug bei normalem Abblendlicht, klingt für mich ja eher nach realitätsverlust, außer vielleicht wenn man stetig 200km/h fährt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also bist du einer von denen, die mich mit Abblendlicht blenden?
> 
> Blindflug bei normalem Abblendlicht, klingt für mich ja eher nach realitätsverlust, außer vielleicht wenn man stetig 200km/h fährt.


Ich blende nie jemand. Das wäre nämlich total *******, weil das Licht dann ja nicht auf die Straße gehen würde, sondern viel zu hoch nach oben weg. Meistens blenden die Hampelmänner, die selber versucht haben da ne Birne reinzumachen. Dann ist entweder der Scheinwerfer total verstellt oder die Birne falsch drin.

Wenn ich mit 40 Meter Abblendlicht eingestellt nach "Tüv" fahre, dann hab ich schon bei 100-120 kaum eine Chance einen Unfall zu vermeiden. Dann leuchtet mein Licht quasi so weit wie mein Auto schon an reinem Bremsweg braucht.

Man kann das Abblendlicht locker auf 150-200 Meter stellen je nach Auto ohne das es auch nur ansatzweise jemand anders blendet. Man muss halt wissen wie.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2017)

Achja, du und deine Weisheiten.
Ein 200m Abblendlicht das den Gegenverkehr nicht blendet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

Jop, ganz locker möglich. Haben auch alle Autos mit modernen Lichtsystemen. Mein nächster hat dann LED Matrix Licht, da hab ich sogar immer Dauerfernlicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2017)

Kommt drauf an wo, 200m rechts am rand blendet eher nicht, links schon.
Mein i30 schafft das auch (also zumindest die 150m) rechts am rand.
Ich bezweifle aber, dass das mit reflektor-scheinwerfern geht, dazu braucht man ziemlich sicher projektor-scheinwerfer.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich blende nie jemand. Das wäre nämlich total *******, weil das Licht dann ja nicht auf die Straße gehen würde, sondern viel zu hoch nach oben weg. Meistens blenden die Hampelmänner, die selber versucht haben da ne Birne reinzumachen. Dann ist entweder der Scheinwerfer total verstellt oder die Birne falsch drin.
> 
> Wenn ich mit 40 Meter Abblendlicht eingestellt nach "Tüv" fahre, dann hab ich schon bei 100-120 kaum eine Chance einen Unfall zu vermeiden. Dann leuchtet mein Licht quasi so weit wie mein Auto schon an reinem Bremsweg braucht.
> 
> Man kann das Abblendlicht locker auf 150-200 Meter stellen je nach Auto ohne das es auch nur ansatzweise jemand anders blendet. Man muss halt wissen wie.



Ach echt... so viel Arbeit machst du dir? Wie genau kann ich mir das vorstellen? Du fährst vom Hof, siehst dir kommt einer entgegen und dann? Parkst du auf dem Mittelstreifen mit offenen Türen und befragst die Fahrer? Alle? Wie genau läuft das auf der AB mit z.B. vier Spuren in jede Richtung? Wie merkst du dir die Kennzeichen alle und machst sie ausfindig? Ich persönlich halte das für nicht möglich. Also entweder weißt du nicht ob du "nie" jemanden blendest (nicht mal wenn du eine Schräge fährst, oder der Radweg tiefer liegt), oder du bist schlicht ein Großmaul und Lügner in dieser Beziehung. Rate auf was ich tippe bei derart unüberlegten, absoluten Aussagen. 

Zudem denke ich dass wenn du in der Lage bist eine Birne zu wechseln, es die meisten anderen Fahrer auch können. Schwierig ist das ja nun wirklich nicht. Leider aber heutzutage umständlich. Bei meinen Xenon mit AFL+ ist jedenfalls das tauschen des Brenners nicht das Problem, dafür aber der Aufwand vorher. 

Meine Scheinwerfer sind normalerweise auch TÜV-gerecht eingestellt und ich fahre fast täglich über 200. Auch mit dem Jaguar damals der bei 295 zu gemacht hat, war das selbst auf der zweispurigen A33 hier nie ein Problem. Denn weißt du... diese merkwürdigen roten Lichter da vorn, sind Rückleuchten und um die zu sehen braucht es keine Scheinwerfer. Auch hier bist sehr wahrscheinlich du das Problem. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Du bist scheinbar ein eher unterdurchschnittlicher Fahrer und die gibt's nunmal. Wir wissen das jetzt und passen besser auf in deiner Gegend. Ich finde es übrigens echt anständig von dir, uns immer wieder daran zu erinnern. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (11. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht sollte sich der Herr "Frag" einfach mal mit der 1%igen Neigung des Lichtbündels auseinandersetzen, die bei modernen Fahrzeugen "TÜV"-konform eingestellt werden. Wer da von 40m Reichweite spricht, stößt eher an den eigenen Horizont als den seiner Scheinwerfer. Zudem ist es eine internationale Festlegung und nicht an den TÜV gebunden, also auch für jeden Hersteller eine Pflichtaufgabe. 

Die Toleranzen bei der Einstellung machen auch Sinn, denn schon geringe Abweichungen in beide Richtungen senken die Sicherheit enorm, ob man nun selber weniger sieht, oder aber andere blendet. Bei einem Abstand zum Einstellgerät von 0,5m hat man in der Höhe nur +/- 2,5mm. Verdoppelt man diesen kleinen Wert und stellt dadurch das Licht 5mm über die Linie, ergibt sich auf die theoretische Berechnungslänge von 10m schon ein Wert, der keiner Neigung mehr entspricht - ergo für den Gegenverkehr quasi permanentes Fernlicht. 

Leider wird in kaum einer Werkstatt ein gesteigerter Wert auf eine korrekte Lichteinstellung gelegt, obwohl meist kaum Arbeit damit verbunden ist. Das Ergebnis sieht man dann ja jetzt in der dunklen Jahreszeit mehr als deutlich. Vor >20 Jahren mit Streuscheibe und Teelicht im Scheinwerfer hat man da kaum jemanden mit gestört, mit einem modernen LED-System sieht das aber schon anders aus. Da fährt der Gegenüber quasi blind - und das ist nicht gerade lustig.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Januar 2017)

Vor 20 Jahren waren aber auch andere Geschwindigkeiten relevant. Heute schaffen 1.2er Motoren in Kleinwagen genau so 200+ und in sofern ist es ja erstmal kein Nachteil die Sichtweite entsprechend zu erhöhen. 

Meine Frage dazu, nach dem es adaptives Kurvenlicht etc. gibt könnte man den Lichtkegel doch genau so an die Geschwindigkeit anpassen. Warum gibts sowas nicht? Liegt doch auf der Hand, dass ich in Stadtgebieten, Landstraßen und Autobahnen komplett andere Anforderungen hab.

Gab es da schon Hersteller die so etwas probiert haben? Zumal es ja heutzutage noch einfacher für die Elektronik ist zu erkennen wo ich mich bewege, GPS sei dank. 

Gibts sowas?


----------



## Seabound (11. Januar 2017)

Aber an Xenon und LED kann ich doch selbst garnix mehr rumpfuschen, oder? Das Bi-Xenon vom Megane hat ne automatische Reichweitenreglung und Kurvenlicht und das LED vom Kadjar hat ne Automatik, die sich auf den Gegenverkehr einstellt. Insofern sollte das heutzutage doch einfach alles besser sein. Aber wie ichbda selbst drann rum manipulieren könnte, weiß ich nicht. Das geht ja nur bei alten Scheinwerfern.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Januar 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Meine Frage dazu, nach dem es adaptives  Kurvenlicht etc. gibt könnte man den Lichtkegel doch genau so an die  Geschwindigkeit anpassen. Warum gibts sowas nicht? Liegt doch auf der  Hand, dass ich in Stadtgebieten, Landstraßen und Autobahnen komplett  andere Anforderungen hab.
> 
> Gab es da schon Hersteller die so etwas probiert haben? Zumal es ja  heutzutage noch einfacher für die Elektronik ist zu erkennen wo ich mich  bewege, GPS sei dank.
> 
> Gibts sowas?



Ja, gibt es. Bei der langsamen Fahrt leuchten die Scheinwerfer eher  in die Breite und auf der Autobahn (= schnelle Fahrt) in die Weite. Diese Systeme gibt es bei Benz, BMW und vielen anderen.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es. Bei der langsamen Fahrt leuchten die Scheinwerfer eher  in die Breite und auf der Autobahn (= schnelle Fahrt) in die Weite. Diese Systeme gibt es bei Benz, BMW und vielen anderen.


Danke 😁 aus dem KFZ Bereich bin ich beruflich nun einfach schon zu lang raus. Privat lege ich keinen Wert aufs KFZ. Hab nen 5 Jahren alten PKW mit weniger als 30.000km auf der Uhr. Dank des Jobs sitz ich in der Freizeit lieber im Sattel, vollgegefedert auf nostalgischen 26". 

Danke für die Info.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ach echt... so viel Arbeit machst du dir? Wie genau kann ich mir das vorstellen? Du fährst vom Hof, siehst dir kommt einer entgegen und dann? Parkst du auf dem Mittelstreifen mit offenen Türen und befragst die Fahrer? Alle? Wie genau läuft das auf der AB mit z.B. vier Spuren in jede Richtung? Wie merkst du dir die Kennzeichen alle und machst sie ausfindig? Ich persönlich halte das für nicht möglich. Also entweder weißt du nicht ob du "nie" jemanden blendest (nicht mal wenn du eine Schräge fährst, oder der Radweg tiefer liegt), oder du bist schlicht ein Großmaul und Lügner in dieser Beziehung. Rate auf was ich tippe bei derart unüberlegten, absoluten Aussagen.
> 
> Zudem denke ich dass wenn du in der Lage bist eine Birne zu wechseln, es die meisten anderen Fahrer auch können. Schwierig ist das ja nun wirklich nicht. Leider aber heutzutage umständlich. Bei meinen Xenon mit AFL+ ist jedenfalls das tauschen des Brenners nicht das Problem, dafür aber der Aufwand vorher.


Wenn du zu hoch eingestellt Scheinwerfer hast, dann bekommst du innerhalb von 10 Kilometern bestimmt 10 Lichthupen. Ich hole ja auch Kundenautos ab, wo manchmal die Scheinwerfer total falsch eingestellt sind und da bekommt man ständig Lichthupen vom entgegenkommenden Verkehr.

Über Kuppen blendet man immer den Gegenverkehr. Das kann man nur vermeiden wenn man die Scheinwerfer aus macht oder auf 1-2 Meter Weite einstellt. Ist physikalisch nunmal nicht anders möglich, Licht kann sich nicht um den Hügel biegen.

...natürlich kann ich eine Birne wechseln, ich bin Kfz Meister.  Wenn ich sehe wieviele Birnen falsch eingebaut sind, vorallen bei Scheinwerfern wo man komplett blind die Birnen einbauen muss, dann wundert das nicht warum so viele Autos blenden. Die H7 in W169 und W245 sind für die meisten schon absolut unschaffbar, nur weil die Birne auf dem Kopf eingebaut wird. Die kann man auch irgendwie anders reinstecken, nur kommt dann meist ein Halbmond als Leuchtbild bei rum.




Klutten schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich der Herr "Frag" einfach  mal mit der 1%igen Neigung des Lichtbündels auseinandersetzen, die bei  modernen Fahrzeugen "TÜV"-konform eingestellt werden. Wer da von 40m  Reichweite spricht, stößt eher an den eigenen Horizont als den seiner  Scheinwerfer. Zudem ist es eine internationale Festlegung und nicht an  den TÜV gebunden, also auch für jeden Hersteller eine Pflichtaufgabe.
> 
> Die Toleranzen bei der Einstellung machen auch Sinn, denn schon geringe  Abweichungen in beide Richtungen senken die Sicherheit enorm, ob man nun  selber weniger sieht, oder aber andere blendet. Bei einem Abstand zum  Einstellgerät von 0,5m hat man in der Höhe nur +/- 2,5mm. Verdoppelt man  diesen kleinen Wert und stellt dadurch das Licht 5mm über die Linie,  ergibt sich auf die theoretische Berechnungslänge von 10m schon ein  Wert, der keiner Neigung mehr entspricht - ergo für den Gegenverkehr  quasi permanentes Fernlicht.
> 
> Leider wird in kaum einer Werkstatt ein gesteigerter Wert auf eine  korrekte Lichteinstellung gelegt, obwohl meist kaum Arbeit damit  verbunden ist. Das Ergebnis sieht man dann ja jetzt in der dunklen  Jahreszeit mehr als deutlich. Vor >20 Jahren mit Streuscheibe und  Teelicht im Scheinwerfer hat man da kaum jemanden mit gestört, mit einem  modernen LED-System sieht das aber schon anders aus. Da fährt der  Gegenüber quasi blind - und das ist nicht gerade lustig.


Wenn ich meine Scheinwerfer am geeichten Gerät und auf unserem speziell dafür gebauten Einstellplatz auf 1% einstelle, dann trifft das Ende des Leuchtkegels nach ca. 40 Metern den Boden.

Stelle ich das Licht minimal höher, komme ich auf ca. 200 Meter und habe immer noch leichte Neigung. Bei uns im Industriegebiet gibt es eine schöne Straße, die grade auf eine weiße Lagerhalle zuführt. Da ist der Lichtkegel bei ca. 100 Meter Abstand noch etwa 250-300mm über dem Boden.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Meine Frage dazu, nach dem es adaptives Kurvenlicht etc. gibt könnte man  den Lichtkegel doch genau so an die Geschwindigkeit anpassen. Warum  gibts sowas nicht? Liegt doch auf der Hand, dass ich in Stadtgebieten,  Landstraßen und Autobahnen komplett andere Anforderungen hab.
> 
> Gab es da schon Hersteller die so etwas probiert haben? Zumal es ja  heutzutage noch einfacher für die Elektronik ist zu erkennen wo ich mich  bewege, GPS sei dank.
> 
> Gibts sowas?


Mit Matrix LED Licht fährst du immer mit Fernlicht und über eine Kamera werden dann die anderen Autos ausgeblendet. Funktioniert extrem gut. Wenn ich meinen neuen hab, mache ich davon auf jeden Fall nen Video.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist physikalisch nunmal nicht anders möglich, Licht kann sich nicht um den Hügel biegen.


Eigentlich doch, allerdings nicht durch das Auto   Licht lässt sich aber biegen.

Licht muss aber nicht zu hoch eingestellt sein um so weit zu reichen. Mein i30 wurde weder von mir verstellt noch hat der TÜV je was gesagt. Passt also, trotz der hohen Reichweite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eigentlich doch, allerdings nicht durch das Auto   Licht lässt sich aber biegen.
> 
> Licht muss aber nicht zu hoch eingestellt sein um so weit zu reichen. Mein i30 wurde weder von mir verstellt noch hat der TÜV je was gesagt. Passt also, trotz der hohen Reichweite.


Ja, wenn ich das nächste mal ein einem schwarzen Loch vorbeifahre, dann probiere ich das mal mit dem gebogenen Licht aus. 

Wenn man nicht ganz genau hinguckt, dann sieht man bei meinem auf dem Einstellgerät auch nicht das die zu hoch stehen. Der Kegel schimmert ganz knapp über den Strich. Wobei ich sagen muss das die Hell/Dunkel Trennung bei den Scheinwerfern vom 8L auch echt gut ist. Sonst taugen die zwar nichts aber immerhin darin sind die gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Januar 2017)

Die Scheinwerfer im i40 sind deutlich schlechter, leider.
Die Leuchtmittel machen leider auch etwas aus. Muss dringend mal neue im i40 montieren.


----------



## P2063 (12. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Matrix LED Licht fährst du immer mit Fernlicht und über eine Kamera werden dann die anderen Autos ausgeblendet. Funktioniert extrem gut. Wenn ich meinen neuen hab, mache ich davon auf jeden Fall nen Video.



also ich hatte letztes Jahr mal im Urlaub einen Mietwagen mit LED und Fernlichtassistent und war nicht so überzeugt von der Technik. Helligkeit und Leuchtweite sind zwar absolut atemberaubend, aber das System war einfach nicht schnell genug beim Abblenden. Ständig hat einen der aus einer Kurve kommende Verkehr angeblinkt weil er geblendet wurde. Schnee/Regen/Nebel wurden auch nicht automatisch erkannt und mann muss dann dauernd selbst eingreifen weil man sonst einfach nur eine weiße Wand vor sich hat. Die Technik ist wirklich vielversprechend, aber bis ich sowas in einem eigenen Auto haben will würde ich noch ein paar Fahrzeuggenerationen abwarten bis es wirklich ausgereift ist und sich auch die Sonntagsfahrer dran gewöhnt haben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jop, ganz locker möglich. Haben auch alle Autos mit modernen Lichtsystemen. Mein nächster hat dann LED Matrix Licht, da hab ich sogar immer Dauerfernlicht.



Ich fahre jetzt seit etwas über einen Monat mit Matrix LED, ist der absolute Hammer. Wenn ich jetzt mit anderen Fahrzeugen unterwegs bin wirkt es ein wenig so als wäre das Licht aus  .


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> also ich hatte letztes Jahr mal im Urlaub einen Mietwagen mit LED und Fernlichtassistent und war nicht so überzeugt von der Technik. Helligkeit und Leuchtweite sind zwar absolut atemberaubend, aber das System war einfach nicht schnell genug beim Abblenden. Ständig hat einen der aus einer Kurve kommende Verkehr angeblinkt weil er geblendet wurde. Schnee/Regen/Nebel wurden auch nicht automatisch erkannt und mann muss dann dauernd selbst eingreifen weil man sonst einfach nur eine weiße Wand vor sich hat. Die Technik ist wirklich vielversprechend, aber bis ich sowas in einem eigenen Auto haben will würde ich noch ein paar Fahrzeuggenerationen abwarten bis es wirklich ausgereift ist und sich auch die Sonntagsfahrer dran gewöhnt haben.


War das zufällig ein Audi? Mein letzter Chef hatte einen S6 avant mit dem Licht und da war das auch deutlich verzögert. Der kam mir abends oft entgegen und ich wurde immer so zwei bis drei Sekunden geblendet, bis das Licht mich ausgeblendet hat. Dann war er aber auch schon auf 50m ran. Wenn er hinter mir war das gleiche. Auf einer langen geraden mit gut einem Kilometer ich mittig, er am Anfang, hat es gefühlt ewig gedauert bis von hinten das Fernlicht weniger wurde. Das hat definitiv etwas mies funktioniert. Also bis es mal reagiert. 

Das einzige andere Auto mit Matrix LED das ich bisher gefahren bin, war ein Astra und der hat das sichtbar schneller hinbekommen. Gut, der ist natürlich auch jünger, aber wenn ich sonst die Qualität von Audi anschaue und die Preise im Vergleich, dann hab ich dafür kein Verständnis. 

Itpassion, 
ist das Licht in deinem Q7 auch noch so langsam (der A6 ist ca. zwei Jahre alt) bei der Reaktion, oder waren sie da schon bei? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> also ich hatte letztes Jahr mal im Urlaub einen  Mietwagen mit LED und Fernlichtassistent und war nicht so überzeugt von  der Technik. Helligkeit und Leuchtweite sind zwar absolut atemberaubend,  aber das System war einfach nicht schnell genug beim Abblenden. Ständig  hat einen der aus einer Kurve kommende Verkehr angeblinkt weil er  geblendet wurde. Schnee/Regen/Nebel wurden auch nicht automatisch  erkannt und mann muss dann dauernd selbst eingreifen weil man sonst  einfach nur eine weiße Wand vor sich hat. Die Technik ist wirklich  vielversprechend, aber bis ich sowas in einem eigenen Auto haben will  würde ich noch ein paar Fahrzeuggenerationen abwarten bis es wirklich  ausgereift ist und sich auch die Sonntagsfahrer dran gewöhnt  haben.



Komisch, FLA habe ich im 7er drin, aber mit Xenon und das Ding  funktioniert echt gut, zumindest hat sich noch keiner "beschwert", auch  bei Schnee und Regen keine Probleme.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Itpassion,
> ist das Licht in denen Q7 auch noch so langsam (der Audi ist ca. zwei Jahre alt) bei der Reaktion, *oder waren sie da schon bei*?



Auch wenn ich den Satz nicht so ganz verstehe, das Matrix Licht ist Bombe. Es blendet ja nicht auf und ab sondern schneidet die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer heraus, so dass es immer auf "Fernlicht" läuft.
Den normalen Fernlichtassistent hatte ich bei allen Fahrzeugen seit 2010 (Audi TT, Audi S5, Audi A7 mit LED Licht, Audi A5 und VW Golf Cabrio), bei keinem Fahrzeug kam mir die Auf- und Abblenderei besonders träge vor. Im Gegensatz zu Verkehrsteilnehmern mit "manuellem Fernlicht".


----------



## aloha84 (12. Januar 2017)

@Cleriker
LED + Fernlichtassistent ist nicht das gleiche wie Matrix LED.
Bei Matrix LED werden Fahrzeuge auf Basis von Kameradaten "ausgeblendet", um den Gegenverkehr herum bleibt das Fernlicht aktiv.
Normale LED-Scheinwerfer + Fernlichtassistent sind weit simpler gestrickt, die gehen auf Fernlicht und wenn Gegenverkehr kommt wird komplett auf Abblendlicht zurückgeschaltet.
Diese Technik ist auch schon älter, daher gibt es dort markenübergreifend auch trägere Systeme.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Cleriker
> LED + Fernlichtassistent ist nicht das gleiche wie Matrix LED.



Selbst Matrix ist nicht immer das Selbe. Bin es im neuen Astra gefahren, im Vergleich zu den Systemen im A4 und Q7 die ich schon kannte, ist es eher so eine Art Matrix-"Light", mit recht wenigen LED Feldern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2017)

Wobei das Klassenbedingt immer noch gut ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> also ich hatte letztes Jahr mal im Urlaub einen Mietwagen mit LED und Fernlichtassistent und war nicht so überzeugt von der Technik. Helligkeit und Leuchtweite sind zwar absolut atemberaubend, aber das System war einfach nicht schnell genug beim Abblenden. Ständig hat einen der aus einer Kurve kommende Verkehr angeblinkt weil er geblendet wurde. Schnee/Regen/Nebel wurden auch nicht automatisch erkannt und mann muss dann dauernd selbst eingreifen weil man sonst einfach nur eine weiße Wand vor sich hat. Die Technik ist wirklich vielversprechend, aber bis ich sowas in einem eigenen Auto haben will würde ich noch ein paar Fahrzeuggenerationen abwarten bis es wirklich ausgereift ist und sich auch die Sonntagsfahrer dran gewöhnt haben.


LED mit Fernlichtassistent ist auch Mist. 

Bei Matrix LED wird nicht mehr abgeblendet, da wird nur die Stelle des Lichtes dunkel gemacht, wo sich ein anderes Auto befindet. Alles andere wird weiterhin mit Fernlicht angeleuchtet.
Das System hat keine beweglichen Teile wie andere Scheinwerfer, von daher ist das extrem schnell.


----------



## P2063 (12. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> War das zufällig ein Audi?



War ein GLA in Norwegen. Auf kurvigen Strecken hat man ja so ein Gefühl, wann man das Fernlicht aus schalten muss kurz bevor ein entgegen kommendes Fahrzeug um eine Kurve kommt. War bei dem Wagen automatisch garnicht zu machen, erst wenn das andere Auto frontal in Sicht war und dann hat es noch mal ca 1 sek gedauert.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> LED mit Fernlichtassistent ist auch Mist.
> 
> Bei Matrix LED wird nicht mehr abgeblendet, da wird nur die Stelle des Lichtes dunkel gemacht, wo sich ein anderes Auto befindet. Alles andere wird weiterhin mit Fernlicht angeleuchtet.
> Das System hat keine beweglichen Teile wie andere Scheinwerfer, von daher ist das extrem schnell.


Glaube das ist bei Mercedes aber noch kein Matrix-LED. Wie Matrix LED funktioniert ist mir schon klar, aber das war eher wie Xenon, nur dass statt dem Xenon Brenner eine fette LED drin ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Januar 2017)

Matrix LED gibt es bei Daimler auch. Da nennt es sich dann Multibeam LED. Sollte aber in etwa das gleiche machen.
Das Matrix LED Licht von Opel ist im Moment noch nicht so der Bringer. 
Ist zwar mit Abstand besser als der restliche Krempel aber kein Vergleich zu Daimler oder Audi.

Dieses olle Laserlicht kann man auch getrost in die Tonne kloppen bei allen Herstellern. Extrem teuer und schlechter als Matrix LED.


----------



## McZonk (12. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das System hat keine beweglichen Teile wie andere Scheinwerfer, ....


Ist das so? Ich würd mal behaupten: Blödsinn. Autobahnlicht sowie dynamische Leuchtweitenregulierung des Abblendlichts werden da immer noch mechanisch über Stellmotoren gemacht. Nur das Fernlicht ist in der Tat rein über An-/Abschalten von Segmenten reguliert (das wars zu Birnenzeiten aber auch schon... ist jetzt nur feingranular geworden). Einfach mal folgendes Video anschauen, das hier am Beispiel Q5 den Selbsttest zeigt - das gibts bei den anderen LED-SWs aber genau so.
2017 Audi Q5 Crazy Matrix Headlights - YouTube


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Selbst Matrix ist nicht immer das Selbe. Bin es im neuen Astra gefahren, im Vergleich zu den Systemen im A4 und Q7 die ich schon kannte, ist es eher so eine Art Matrix-"Light", mit recht wenigen LED Feldern.


Sign! Die Entwicklung hat hier aber auch bei AUDI in den letzten Jahren tolle Fortschritte gemacht. Das Matrix vom (noch) aktuellen A8 ist nicht auf dem Level aktuellerer Systeme aus Q7/Q5/B-Familie. AFAIK hat übrigens Mercedes in der aktuellen E-Klasse die höchste Granularität mit 84 Feldern pro SW.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Matrix LED Licht fährst du immer mit Fernlicht und über eine Kamera werden dann die anderen Autos ausgeblendet. Funktioniert extrem gut. Wenn ich meinen neuen hab, mache ich davon auf jeden Fall nen Video.


Immer ist sicherlich vollkommen übertrieben - Richtig wäre: Wenn es das System innerhalb der Systemgrenzen erlaubt. Zum Glück ist das mit den neuen System aber in sehr hohen Anteilen der Fall.

Zum Glück gibts da draußen schon genug Leute die solche Autos auch schon haben und das schon längst dokumentiert haben. 
2016 Audi Q7 - Matrix LED & Night Vision (60FPS) - YouTube
Jetzt ist der LED-SW langsam auf einem Level dass auch ich mir gefallen lasse - ich fahr es gern .


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Januar 2017)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich würd mal behaupten: Blödsinn. Autobahnlicht sowie dynamische Leuchtweitenregulierung des Abblendlichts werden da immer noch mechanisch über Stellmotoren gemacht. Nur das Fernlicht ist in der Tat rein über An-/Abschalten von Segmenten reguliert (das wars zu Birnenzeiten aber auch schon... ist jetzt nur feingranular geworden). Einfach mal folgendes Video anschauen, das hier am Beispiel Q5 den Selbsttest zeigt - das gibts bei den anderen LED-SWs aber genau so.
> 2017 Audi Q5 Crazy Matrix Headlights - YouTube
> 
> Immer ist sicherlich vollkommen übertrieben - Richtig wäre: Wenn es das System innerhalb der Systemgrenzen erlaubt. Zum Glück ist das mit den neuen System aber in sehr hohen Anteilen der Fall.


Die Leuchtweitenregulierung ist logischer Weise noch mechanisch, anders kann das ja nicht gehen. Allerdings sind an der Matrix-Ausblendfunktion keine mechanischen Teile mehr beteiligt. Sonst würde eine solche Geschwindigkeit ja nicht erreicht.

Also ich bin das Multibeam LED Licht im CLS schon gefahren und da war das Fernlicht außerorts immer an. Der hat nie komplett abgeblendet, egal wie ich gefahren bin. Wie das im S3 sein wird, werd ich dann sehen. A4 oder Q5/7 bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen.


----------



## Ruptet (12. Januar 2017)

Was hält die Elite vom Kia Stinger ? 
Optisch waren die nie mein Fall, aber das Ding haben sie wirklich gut getroffen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2017)

Innen murks.


----------



## fatlace (12. Januar 2017)

beim Golf funktioniert das Automatische fernlicht ziemlich gut und schnell, es hat auch noch niemand lichthupe gemacht.
bin damit aber auch noch nicht wirklich viel gefahren.


----------



## Seabound (12. Januar 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Was hält die Elite vom Kia Stinger ?
> Optisch waren die nie mein Fall, aber das Ding haben sie wirklich gut getroffen.



WasisteinKiaStinger?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2017)

Neue Limousine Stinger in Detroit | Kia fahrt den Stachel aus  -
	Auto-News -
	Bild.de


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Was hält die Elite vom Kia Stinger ?
> .



Abstand


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Abstand



 sehr geil.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Januar 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, bei dem Überhang hinten kommt schon Kombifealing auf.


----------



## Ersy90 (12. Januar 2017)

Werden nur deutsche Autos gekauft, ez.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2017)

Es gibt noch deutsche Autos?


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2017)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Werden nur deutsche Autos gekauft, ez.



Hat nichts damit zu tun, die Kiste ist einfach nur hässlich, sowohl innen als auch aussen (vor allem ab der B-Säule nach hinten).

Die schönste GT-Form hat für mich der 6er Gran Coupé, da passt alles, ein Auto aus einem Guss.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2017)

Zählt nen Aston Martin DB9 auch als GT, ist jedenfalls so ausgelegt.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2017)

Hat nur zwei Türen zu wenig 

DB9 ist zum Niederknien


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Was hält die Elite vom Kia Stinger ?
> Optisch waren die nie mein Fall, aber das Ding haben sie wirklich gut getroffen.


Ist für mich der schönere Audi A5 (8T) Sportback. Technisch kann man noch nichts sagen, aber die Südkoreaner sind gut dabei. Ebenso positiv - 3,3 Liter. 

Bin gespannt, wie sich der 2l schlägt. Jener wird sicherlich im Hyundai i30N verbaut.

Eine Frage zu H7 Birnen. Ihr kennt alle diese "super hellen +150%.... Birnen" verschiedenster Hersteller.
Im Internet findet man so viel dazu, aber eben meist keine klare Meinung. Der eine schwärmt, der andere beschwert sich über angesengte Scheinwerfer.
Was könnt Ihr aus Erfahrung dazu sagen? Kennt Ihr vielleicht gute Modelle, die etwas mehr leisten als die Standard-H7 ohne großartig schnell kaputt zugehen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2017)

Pseudo, denk dran, Kia und Hyundai machen schon noch unterschiede bei den Motoren.

Der 1.6T-GDI zeigt es gut. Bei Kia mit 204PS angegeben, und afaik nicht so massiven Beschwerden, dass die Leistung nicht passt. Hyundai gibt schon nur 186PS an, trotzdem Beschwerden, und real teils noch deutlich weniger Leistung...

Der 2.0T im Optima soll gefühlt auch eher wie 180PS fahren...

Wo der Stinger hin will weiß ich noch nicht, Genesis-Gegenstück?
Dann lieber nen K7


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2017)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Werden nur deutsche Autos gekauft, ez.



Weil ich auch bekannt dafür bin total auf deutsche Fahrzeuge ab zu fahren...


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nettes Stürmsche. Bin ma gespannt, bis wann ich auf der Arbeit bin. ^^ Oder ob mir ein Baum aufs Auto fällt...

EDIT: Bin mit diesen kack Baumarkt Winterreifen bei uns ausem Ort raus den Berg nicht hochgekommen. Bin jetzt wieder zu hause und trink Kaffee und mal abwarten...


----------



## dsdenni (13. Januar 2017)

Damn, bei dir siehts aber echt schlimm aus


----------



## janni851 (13. Januar 2017)

Bei uns in Limburg ist es zum Glück nur windig.

@Pseudoephedrin: ich habe in meinem Corsa Phillips Xtreme Vision eingebaut. Die haben zwar "nur" +130%, aber die Ausleuchtung hat sich meiner Meinung nach merklich verbessert. Und wenn ich so in die Scheinwerfer rein schaue sehe ich keine Beschädigungen. Und die Birnen laufen jedes Mal wenn ich fahre.

Letztens habe ich die auch in einem Passat B6 verbaut, auch hier wurde, soweit beim Test erkenntlich, die Projektionsfläche des Scheinwerfers besser ausgenutzt. 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, gescheite Winterreifen sind halt doch sinnig, wa?
Aber je nach Situation ist irgendwann Ende, da brauchts halt dann anderes (Schneeketten, Spikes, ...)
wenn andere noch hoch gekommen sind waren es aber wohl die Reifen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Neue Limousine Stinger in Detroit | Kia fahrt den Stachel aus  -
> Auto-News -
> Bild.de



Ich find den mal richtig gut.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tja, gescheite Winterreifen sind halt doch sinnig, wa?
> Aber je nach Situation ist irgendwann Ende, da brauchts halt dann anderes (Schneeketten, Spikes, ...)
> wenn andere noch hoch gekommen sind waren es aber wohl die Reifen.



Ja, waren die Reifen. Hab mich festgefahren gehabt. Bin beim Gas geben immer weiter rechts Richtung Graben gerutscht. Soweit ich das sehen konnte, hatten die anderen nicht so Probleme. Jedenfalls musste ich nach vorne zu den Autos abreisen lassen und hatte ne ziemliche Schlange hinter mir.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2017)

Eyeyey, für nen Aussenstehenden wirkte das sicher wie mit Sommerreifen zu fahren. Das ist der Grundstimmung bei solchen Wetterlagen sicher wenig zuträglich.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Jo. Gab ziemliches Gehupe. 

Ich kann nur raten, in schneereichen Regionen, Finger weg vom Falken Eurowinter.


----------



## P2063 (13. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu H7 Birnen. Ihr kennt alle diese "super hellen +150%.... Birnen" verschiedenster Hersteller.
> Im Internet findet man so viel dazu, aber eben meist keine klare Meinung. Der eine schwärmt, der andere beschwert sich über angesengte Scheinwerfer.
> Was könnt Ihr aus Erfahrung dazu sagen? Kennt Ihr vielleicht gute Modelle, die etwas mehr leisten als die Standard-H7 ohne großartig schnell kaputt zugehen?


Kann die Osram Nightbreaker (Unlimited oder Laser) empfehlen. Haltbarkeit ist OK für den Preis, ca 30-40tkm/2 Jahre und machen angenehmes relativ weißes Licht das auch bei Nebel oder starkem Regen nicht zu stark blendet. Man darf natürlich keine Wunder erwarten im Vergleich zu Xenon oder LED, aber ich finde sie wesentlich besser als Philips White- oder Extremvision. Die Philips sind für mich rein subjektiv trotz angeblich wesentlich höherer Farbtemperatur viel geblicher und halten auch nicht so lange wie Osram. Außerdem sind sie 5€ teurer und bei manchen Verpackungsversionen muss man auch noch W5W Birnen mit bezahlen die man eventuell garnicht braucht.

Imho sind die Osram der beste Kompromiss aus Farbtemperatur, Leuchtweite, Preis und Haltbarkeit und die ganzen 150% 8000K Chinalampen haben sowieso keine Zulassung.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Was hält die Elite vom Kia Stinger ?



Mal abwarten wie viel teurer die 3,3l Maschine gegenüber der Basisversion wird, aber eigentlich ist ein Upgrade von meinem jetzigen Pro Ceed GT auf den Stinger so gut wie sicher.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Innen murks.



Kann ich jetzt so anhand meines Autos nicht bestätigen. Die Verarbeitung und Materialauswahl ist absolut top für den Preis und wesentlich! besser und komfortabler als im Golf 6 den ich vorher hatte. (zumindest alles ab Modelljahr ca 2012, seit Schreyer seine Finger im Spiel hat, was davor war kann man vom Design her vergessen)


----------



## NotAnExit (13. Januar 2017)

Wir hatten Osram Nightbreaker mehrfach im Fokus MK2, die hielten da max. 6 Monate. Im MK3 haben wir daher nun mal Bosch Gigalight +120 ausprobiert, da diese auch als gut getestet wurden. Das Licht ist nicht so weiß wie das der Nightbreaker, aber weißer als OEM und auf Seite der Leitpfosten angenehm und weiter. Bei der Gelegenheit haben wir die H15-Birnen (Fernlicht und TFL in einem) und das Standlicht gegen Osram Cool blue intense getauscht, das Fernlicht ist nun spürbar besser. 

Und wie mein Vorredner schon sagt - Wunder vollbringen all diese Lampen nicht. Finger weg von diesen dubiosen mega-blauen, nachts bei Nässe schluckt die Straße da sehr viel Licht.

An der Stelle ein Lob an Ford - ein Scheinwerfer ist, wie schon beim MK2, binnen kürzester Zeit (2 Schrauben) ausgebaut und man kann die Lampen gemütlich drinnen im warmen austauschen. Danach ging er ohnehin zum Service, Scheinwerfer mussten nicht nachgestellt werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2017)

Sea, damit hatte ich auf dem Passat keine Probleme, das kommt aufs Modell an, und alter...


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2017)

Bei mir wäre es wohl möglich H9 statt der H11 einzusetzen wenn man den Sockel leicht anpasst. Hab ich mich aber bis jetzt nicht getraut. Bei H11 ist leider Preis und Verfügbarkeit von "150%" Varianten eher mäßig.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sea, damit hatte ich auf dem Passat keine Probleme, das kommt aufs Modell an, und alter...





Sind zwei Jahre alt. Zweiter Winter. Profil ist gut. Aber selbst anfahren auf fast gerader Strecke war kaum möglich. Nur ESP wild am Regeln und Auto rutscht seitlich weg. Sobald bissel Steigung ging heute garnix mehr. Ich hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt.

225 40 R18


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2017)

225 ist da auch nicht soo hilfreich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2017)

Jo, hatte 195/65 R15 auf dem Passat, das lief gut.
Niederqueschnitt ist bei Eurowinter wohl eher mist.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte immer, breite Winterreifen wären gut. Mehr Aufstandsfläche.


----------



## P2063 (13. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, breite Winterreifen wären gut. Mehr Aufstandsfläche.



kommt auf die genaue Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds und Reifens an. Grundsätzlich ist ein breiterer Reifen im nassen schon mal nachteilig, weil er wesentlich mehr Wasser verdrängen muss. Auf Schnee _kann_ er besser sein, aber da kommt es auch drauf an wie fest, trocken und puderig er ist. 

Sehe das jedes mal, wenn ich das Auto meiner Frau fahre. Sie hat Conti drauf, die absolut perfekt im europäischen Winter sind. Egal ob über oder unter 0, im nassen, trockenen oder auf Schnee - die Teile haben immer fast so guten wie Sommerreifen im warmen und trockenen. Meine Kumho dagegen sind vor allem im Bereich "nass und knapp über 0" absoluter Müll, haben haber super Griß auf schnee und wenn es extrem kalt und trocken ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Damn, bei dir siehts aber echt schlimm aus


Schlimm? 3mm Schnee und schon sind alle an rumheulen... Oh man. In Österreich ist es ganz normal das es über nacht 40cm schneit. Geht man raus, buddelt das Auto aus und fährt ganz normal los wie immer.
Nur in Deutschland kommt der ganze Alltag zum Stillstand wegen 1mm Raureif.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> kommt auf die genaue Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds und Reifens an. Grundsätzlich ist ein breiterer Reifen im nassen schon mal nachteilig, weil er wesentlich mehr Wasser verdrängen muss.






Das war hartgefrorener Schnee...


----------



## P2063 (13. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das war hartgefrorener Schnee...



die Schneequalität kann man so aus der Ferne aber schlecht beurteilen, hier hat es nur geregnet.


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schlimm? 3mm Schnee und schon sind alle an rumheulen... Oh man. In Österreich ist es ganz normal das es über nacht 40cm schneit. Geht man raus, buddelt das Auto aus und fährt ganz normal los wie immer.
> Nur in Deutschland kommt der ganze Alltag zum Stillstand wegen 1mm Raureif



Bei 40cm Schnee fährst Du "ganz normal los wie immer"? Das glaube ich kaum.

Edit: Wobei ich vergessen habe, den TBF-Faktor rauszurechnen. Ich nehme mal Faktor 10 in puncto Übertreibung und wir reden vermutlich dann eher von 4cm Schnee.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei 40cm Schnee fährst Du "ganz normal los wie immer"? Das glaube ich kaum.


Mit Allrad absolut 0 Problem. Alle mit FWD oder RWD haben dann Ketten drauf. Deswegen haben da die Einheimischen auch alle AWD.
Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren jedes Jahr nach Österreich in den Winterurlaub und da sind 40cm über nacht was ganz alltägliches. Das Meiste waren einmal 80cm, da musste erst einmal grade die Schneefräse ran.

Bei 40 cm Neuschnee fahren selbst alle Busse noch. Da werden grade Ketten draufgemacht und weiter gehts. Ein ganze normaler Tag.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Sind zwei Jahre alt. Zweiter Winter. Profil ist gut. Aber selbst anfahren auf fast gerader Strecke war kaum möglich. Nur ESP wild am Regeln und Auto rutscht seitlich weg. Sobald bissel Steigung ging heute garnix mehr. Ich hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt.
> 
> 225 40 R18


Bei mir genau das Gleiche...nur mit Sommerreifen.


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Allrad absolut 0 Problem. Alle mit FWD oder RWD haben dann Ketten drauf. Deswegen haben da die Einheimischen auch alle AWD.
> Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren jedes Jahr nach Österreich in den Winterurlaub und da sind 40cm über nacht was ganz alltägliches. Das Meiste waren einmal 80cm, da musste erst einmal grade die Schneefräse ran.
> 
> Bei 40 cm Neuschnee fahren selbst alle Busse noch. Da werden grade Ketten draufgemacht und weiter gehts. Ein ganze normaler Tag.



Das geht aber nur bei gaaanz leichtem Pulverschnee.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 225 ist da auch nicht soo hilfreich.



Arg schmal  .


----------



## Kusanar (13. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Allrad absolut 0 Problem. Alle mit FWD oder RWD haben dann Ketten drauf. Deswegen haben da die Einheimischen auch alle AWD.
> Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren jedes Jahr nach Österreich in den Winterurlaub und da sind 40cm über nacht was ganz alltägliches. Das Meiste waren einmal 80cm, da musste erst einmal grade die Schneefräse ran.
> 
> Bei 40 cm Neuschnee fahren selbst alle Busse noch. Da werden grade Ketten draufgemacht und weiter gehts. Ein ganze normaler Tag.



Also Ketten hab ich keine, trotz FWD. Letztens hatte es hier insgesamt ca. 45cm Schnee hingelegt. Die Straßen waren relativ gut geräumt (wie so oft in Österreich), aber so schnell wie der Schnee runterkam, haben die den einfach nicht wegbekommen. Unterm Strich waren noch ca. 10cm Schnee auf der Fahrbahn, ziemlich eingedickt durch die darüberfahrenden Autos. Ein klein wenig ABS-Rumgeregel, etwas quer durch die Kurven (solang keiner entgegenkommt), alles kein Problem  Und ja, die Busse waren natürlich mit Ketten am Weg.


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Allrad absolut 0 Problem. Alle mit FWD oder RWD haben dann Ketten drauf. Deswegen haben da die Einheimischen auch alle AWD.
> Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren jedes Jahr nach Österreich in den Winterurlaub und da sind 40cm über nacht was ganz alltägliches. Das Meiste waren einmal 80cm, da musste erst einmal grade die Schneefräse ran.
> 
> Bei 40 cm Neuschnee fahren selbst alle Busse noch. Da werden grade Ketten draufgemacht und weiter gehts. Ein ganze normaler Tag.



Die Einheimischen dort fahren alle Autos mit AWD? Schon einmal überlegt, wie viele Autos gar nicht mit AWD angeboten werden? So etwas wie nen popligen Polo oder einen Standard-Golf fährt da vermutlich niemand. Die werden dann vermutlich auch gar nicht erst in AT verkauft? Ich weiß worauf Du evtl. hinaus willst, aber Deine Verallgemeinerungen machen eigentlich jedes Mal jegliche Diskussion zur Farce.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> die Schneequalität kann man so aus der Ferne aber schlecht beurteilen, hier hat es nur geregnet.



Wir haben mittlerweile 30 cm Neuschnee. Der Nachbarssohn hat sich hier in der Straße auch gerade fest gefahren


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 225 ist da auch nicht soo hilfreich.



Aha. Dann dürfte ich mit meinen 275er gar nicht mehr vom Fleck kommen, nach dieser Logik.


----------



## NotAnExit (13. Januar 2017)

Mich nervt dieser "Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden" Winterdienst. 20cm Schnee in unserer Nebenstraße, niemand räumt. Drei cm wie anfangs der Woche - der Typ fährt schon um 7.00 Uhr durch. Am nächsten Tag überfrierende Nässe -  da kam er dann, als Schulbus und sämtlicher Berufsverkehr schon durch waren.

BTW: Ich weiß gar nicht, welche Winterreifen ich für unseren Focus gekauft habe, ich glaube Conti. Das ist das Beste, was ich je unter einem Auto hatte. Der Grip ist klasse!


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Apropos Österreich. Ich musste im Tannheimer Tal mal von nem Bauern abgeschleppt werden, weil ich mich festgefahren hatte. Bzw. ich und mein Vater mussten freigeschleppt werden. Hatte mich festgefahren aufem Weg zum Hotel. Hab dann meinen Vater angerufen, dass er mich rausschleppt. Dabei hat er sich dann auch verbuddelt. Also musste der Bauer unsere beiden Autos mit dem Trecker ausem Schnee ziehen. Hätt schlanke 200 € gekostet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wir haben mittlerweile 30 cm Neuschnee. Der Nachbarssohn hat sich hier in der Straße auch gerade fest gefahren



Falls es häufiger bei euch so schneit, wäre ggfs. Allrad eine Option.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Nicht für den Daily. Für drei Tage Schnee im Jahr schlepp ich nicht die restlichen 362 Jahre den nutzlosen Allradantrieb mit mir rum. 

Aber ich bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir nen Suzuki Jimny als Zweitwagen zulegen soll.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nicht für den Daily. Für drei Tage Schnee im Jahr schlepp ich nicht die restlichen 362 Jahre den nutzlosen Allradantrieb mit mir rum.



Da es in Deutschland mehr Tage im Jahr mit schlechtem als mit gutem Wetter gibt, finde ich Allrad nicht unbedingt nutzlos.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Wer ihn für sinnvoll hält, oder braucht, soll ihn sich kaufen. Das ist ok.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Januar 2017)

Straßen- Permanent Allrad ist ein tolles fahrgefühl im Alfa Romeo mit dem Torsen C von ZF verbaut H.57% -V.43%. ca. 40:60- beste verteilung meines Erachtens, nur in engen Kurven al´la Parkhaus schiebt er schon gut übers Vorderrad
Aber Richtiges Allrad wie im meim Vaters Jepp CJ7 Laredo ist voll Geil(Das in meinem Ford F150 geht noch), ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als Kettenantrieb

Nur dieses Automatisch zuschaltende da bin ich noch nicht von Überzeugt. Aber nicht ist so schlimm in der "Klasse" BMW X Drive was eigentlich gar kein Allrad in dem Sinne ist. Wenn der Untergrund nicht Griffig ist fängt das Steuergerät an zu weinen.
Zumal diese ganzen SUV´s sowiso keine Geländewagen sind. Gelände Gängig vs. Gelände Tauglich. Und dann gibt es noch die SUV´s die wurden gemacht damit sich die Leute die Stoßstange nicht am Bordstein kaputt fahren^^ 
Straßenallrad hat gar nichtd mit Gelände zu tun. maximal mit Schnee auf der Straße
Aber ich habe mal einen Golf 3 vom Feld eine 1- 1,5 m Böschung auf die Straße gezogen, mit dem Alfa. Die Straße war mit kommplett festgefahrenen/Vereisten Schnee bedeckt
NIEMALS hätte ich auch nur vermutet das ich ihn daraus ziehe aber auch nicht mit vollgas, sondern halt Gesittet. Hätt ich nie gedacht.
Aaaaaah Allrad ist Klasse


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Straßen- Permanent Allrad ist ein tolles fahrgefühl im Alfa Romeo mit dem Torsen C von ZF verbaut H.57% -V.43%. ca. 40:60- beste verteilung meines Erachtens, nur in engen Kurven al´la Parkhaus schiebt er schon gut übers Vorderrad
> 
> ...
> 
> Aaaaaah Allrad ist Klasse



Ich hatte bisher, einschliesslich meinem aktuellen Fahrzeug, 4 Allrad Fahrzeuge. 3 mal mit permanentem Allrad, einmal mit Haldex. Alle haben Spaß gemacht und die Fahrsicherheit deutlich erhöht. Insofern kommt mir persönlich derzeit nichts Anderes in die Garage.
Die 3 Fahrzeuge mit permanentem Allrad hatten/ haben eine Grundverteilung von 40% vorne, 60% hinten aber bis zu 85% auf einer Achse bei Bedarf. Das funktioniert richtig gut. Die letzten 3 Jahre fuhr ich mit einem 225 PS Fronttriebler, der kam schon bei leicht feuchter Straße nicht aus den Hufen. War wirklich zum abgewöhnen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Einheimischen dort fahren alle Autos mit AWD? Schon einmal überlegt, wie viele Autos gar nicht mit AWD angeboten werden? So etwas wie nen popligen Polo oder einen Standard-Golf fährt da vermutlich niemand. Die werden dann vermutlich auch gar nicht erst in AT verkauft? Ich weiß worauf Du evtl. hinaus willst, aber Deine Verallgemeinerungen machen eigentlich jedes Mal jegliche Diskussion zur Farce.


Mach dieses Jahr im Kleinwalsertal Urlaub und guck selber wieviele Einheimische da keinen Allrad haben. Kannste an einer Hand abzählen. Und es gibt eine Menge Autos mit Allrad. Bei den Kleinstwagen werden da meist Subaru oder Suzuki mit AWD gekauft. Die Polizei und Krankenwagen fahren alle AWD mit Spikes.


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Januar 2017)

Ich würde Allrad auch nicht mehr tauschen/missen wollen.
Der Alfa steht gut und soliede. Trotz 3,2 bekomme ich in nur sehr schwer ins Rutschen auf normaler Fahrbahn
Der Ford F150 wühlt sich "fast" überall durch, auch schlammigen Untergrund bis zum Einstieg und tiefer.
Nur der K11 Micra mit Fronantrieb ist trotz guter Reifen in Kurven bei nässe..etc. mit Vorsicht zu geniesen. Der rutscht Vergleichsweise sehr schnell wenns nicht mehr Trocken und Gradeaus geht.
Ich hab im AudiQ von einem Arbeitskollegen gesessen aber irgenwie werd ich damit nicht warm. das ist irgendwie ein Straßenkreuzer der gern ein Geländwagen wäre.
Aber alles Geschmackssache. Schick aussehen tun die Audi Q´s schon sehr. Obwohl ich Audi jetzt nicht sooo gut finde.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mach dieses Jahr im Kleinwalsertal Urlaub und guck selber wieviele Einheimische da keinen Allrad haben. Kannste an einer Hand abzählen. Und es gibt eine Menge Autos mit Allrad. Bei den Kleinstwagen werden da meist Subaru oder Suzuki mit AWD gekauft. Die Polizei und Krankenwagen fahren alle AWD mit Spikes.



Sogar den Fiat Panda gibt es als Allrad, Und der schlägt sich in Vergleichtest sehr gut. auch Golf, T5, Sprinter, etc stimmt schon. da gibt es recht viele. 
Vielleicht kein VW Up oder Smart for two bla bla, aber wer kauft sich schon so´n Auto wenn er nicht mitten in der Stadt wohnt


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Ich würde Allrad auch nicht mehr tauschen/missen wollen.
> Der Alfa steht gut und soliede. Trotz 3,2 bekomme ich in nur sehr schwer ins Rutschen auf normaler Fahrbahn
> Der Ford F150 wühlt sich "fast" überall durch, *auch schlammigen Untergrund bis zum Einstieg und tiefer.*
> Nur der K11 Micra mit Fronantrieb ist trotz guter Reifen in Kurven bei nässe..etc. mit Vorsicht zu geniesen. Der rutscht Vergleichsweise sehr schnell wenns nicht mehr Trocken und Gradeaus geht.



Das ist natürlich ein use case auf den normalen Straßen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Pseudo, denk dran, Kia und Hyundai machen schon noch unterschiede bei den Motoren.
> Der 1.6T-GDI zeigt es gut. Bei Kia mit 204PS angegeben, und afaik nicht  so massiven Beschwerden, dass die Leistung nicht passt. Hyundai gibt  schon nur 186PS an, trotzdem Beschwerden, und real teils noch deutlich  weniger Leistung...
> Der 2.0T im Optima soll gefühlt auch eher wie 180PS fahren...
> Wo der Stinger hin will weiß ich noch nicht, Genesis-Gegenstück?
> Dann lieber nen K7


Stimmt schon, aber die werden immer mehr auf gemeinsame Technik setzen. Die Motorenproblematik wollen sie doch verbessern, dafür sind die Koreaner doch bekannt - gemütliche Motoren. 


janni851 schrieb:


> Bei uns in Limburg ist es zum Glück nur windig.
> @Pseudoephedrin: ich habe in meinem Corsa Phillips Xtreme Vision  eingebaut. Die haben zwar "nur" +130%, aber die Ausleuchtung hat sich  meiner Meinung nach merklich verbessert. Und wenn ich so in die  Scheinwerfer rein schaue sehe ich keine Beschädigungen. Und die Birnen  laufen jedes Mal wenn ich fahre.
> Letztens habe ich die auch in einem Passat B6 verbaut, auch hier wurde,  soweit beim Test erkenntlich, die Projektionsfläche des Scheinwerfers  besser ausgenutzt.
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


Die 150% bezog ich eher auf die Werbung, die man zum Teil findet. 


P2063 schrieb:


> Kann die Osram Nightbreaker (Unlimited oder Laser)  empfehlen. Haltbarkeit ist OK für den Preis, ca 30-40tkm/2 Jahre und  machen angenehmes relativ weißes Licht das auch bei Nebel oder starkem  Regen nicht zu stark blendet. Man darf natürlich keine Wunder erwarten  im Vergleich zu Xenon oder LED, aber ich finde sie wesentlich besser als  Philips White- oder Extremvision. Die Philips sind für mich rein  subjektiv trotz angeblich wesentlich höherer Farbtemperatur viel  geblicher und halten auch nicht so lange wie Osram. Außerdem sind sie 5€  teurer und bei manchen Verpackungsversionen muss man auch noch W5W  Birnen mit bezahlen die man eventuell gar nichtbraucht.
> Imho sind die Osram der beste Kompromiss aus Farbtemperatur,  Leuchtweite, Preis und Haltbarkeit und die ganzen 150% 8000K Chinalampen  haben sowieso keine Zulassung.
> Mal abwarten wie viel teurer die 3,3l Maschine gegenüber der  Basisversion wird, aber eigentlich ist ein Upgrade von meinem jetzigen  Pro Ceed GT auf den Stinger so gut wie sicher.
> Kann ich jetzt so anhand meines Autos nicht bestätigen. Die Verarbeitung  und Materialauswahl ist absolut top für den Preis und wesentlich!  besser und komfortabler als im Golf 6 den ich vorher hatte. (zumindest  alles ab Modelljahr ca 2012, seit Schreyer seine Finger im Spiel hat,  was davor war kann man vom Design her vergessen)


Die Verarbeitung hat in manchen Punkten doch schon sehr gelitten, ebenso die Materialwahl. 


NotAnExit schrieb:


> Wir hatten Osram Nightbreaker mehrfach im Fokus  MK2, die hielten da max. 6 Monate. Im MK3 haben wir daher nun mal Bosch  Gigalight +120 ausprobiert, da diese auch als gut getestet wurden. Das  Licht ist nicht so weiß wie das der Nightbreaker, aber weißer als OEM  und auf Seite der Leitpfosten angenehm und weiter. Bei der Gelegenheit  haben wir die H15-Birnen (Fernlicht und TFL in einem) und das Standlicht  gegen Osram Cool blue intense getauscht, das Fernlicht ist nun spürbar  besser.
> Und wie mein Vorredner schon sagt - Wunder vollbringen all diese Lampen  nicht. Finger weg von diesen dubiosen mega-blauen, nachts bei Nässe  schluckt die Straße da sehr viel Licht.
> An der Stelle ein Lob an Ford - ein Scheinwerfer ist, wie schon beim  MK2, binnen kürzester Zeit (2 Schrauben) ausgebaut und man kann die  Lampen gemütlich drinnen im warmen austauschen. Danach ging er ohnehin  zum Service, Scheinwerfer mussten nicht nachgestellt werden.


Im i30 kommt man teilweise gut ran, ausbauen ist dagegen eine Qual. Da  braucht man viel Geduld, wenn man die Frontschürze nicht abbauen will.  Da werde ich wohl die Laser testen.


Seabound schrieb:


> Sind zwei Jahre alt. Zweiter Winter. Profil ist  gut. Aber selbst anfahren auf fast gerader Strecke war kaum möglich. Nur  ESP wild am Regeln und Auto rutscht seitlich weg. Sobald bissel  Steigung ging heute garnix mehr. Ich hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt.
> 225 40 R18


Ich habe teilweise die selben Problem wie _Seabound_. Die Reifen  vorn (Kumho)  sind nicht älter als vier Jahre, hinten (Pirelli) noch  nicht einmal zwei Jahre. Profil liegt überall über fünf Millimeter,   trotzdem komme ich teilweise nicht vorwärts, sind aber nur 205 55 R16.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mach dieses Jahr im Kleinwalsertal Urlaub ...



Ok, das ist ja quasi das "Timbuktu Österreichs". Da braucht man sich auch über den Allrad-Anteil nicht wundern


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Arg schmal  .


Bei deinem "Panzer" auf Asphalt schon, bei Golfklasse auf Eis eher nicht 

Aber was sag ich da eigentlich? Ich fahr 235er Winterreifen auf nem "Focus" und kam bis jetzt ganz gut durch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Ich würde Allrad auch nicht mehr tauschen/missen wollen.
> 
> Ich hab im AudiQ von einem Arbeitskollegen gesessen aber irgenwie werd ich damit nicht warm. das ist irgendwie ein Straßenkreuzer der gern ein Geländwagen wäre.
> Aber alles Geschmackssache. Schick aussehen tun die Audi Q´s schon sehr. Obwohl ich Audi jetzt nicht sooo gut finde.



In den Q-hen bietet Audi 3 (1/2) verschiedene Allradsysteme an:

Q2 & Q3 = Haldex
Q5 & Q7 (alt) = Torsen
Q5 (neu) kleiner Motor = Kronenrad "Ultra"
Q5 & Q7 (neu) = Kronenrad

Ich persönlich finde Kronenrad ist momentan ganz weit vorne. Top Traktion bei top Verbrauch.


----------



## dsdenni (13. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schlimm? 3mm Schnee und schon sind alle an rumheulen... Oh man. In Österreich ist es ganz normal das es über nacht 40cm schneit. Geht man raus, buddelt das Auto aus und fährt ganz normal los wie immer.
> Nur in Deutschland kommt der ganze Alltag zum Stillstand wegen 1mm Raureif.


Naja, sah auf dem ersten Blick schon nach bisschen mehr aus und außerdem kenne ich nur selbst selten viel Schnee.

Aber letzte Woche hats Spaß gemacht mit der Handbremse auf Nebenstraßen rumzusliden und quer zu gehen (ging echt erstaunlich gut )

Und obwohl ich 175er Fahrradreifen hab, kam ich immer gut von der Stelle (war alles vereist + Schnee drübergefroren)


----------



## Kusanar (13. Januar 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> 175er Fahrradreifen



Ist doch noch ein Breitreifen im Vergleich zu Gruppe N mit 135 oder 145ern: Choosing Snow Tires — Four Star Motorsports!.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2017)

Ich finde diese Antriebskonzept Diskussion durchaus lustig... wer mal auf dem Feldberg im Winter war weiß das dort gut Schnee fallen kann. Bin mit Frontantrieb, Heckantrieb bisher immer hoch gekommen, ich denke nicht das es in Deutschland unbedingt Allrad sein muss. Natürlich ist RWD besser als FWD und Allrad (meiner Meinung nach) am besten. Wobei ich jederzeit auch auch wieder ein frontangetriebenes Auto fahren würde, wenn mir der Rest vom Auto gefällt. Finde den Antrieb zu vernachlässigen, fahr heute Abend zu meiner Freundin... da liegt ein haufen Neuschnee. Mal sehen ob ich mein Fazit dann ändern werde. Bei der Ortsausfahrt (geht recht steil eine Kurve hoch) haben sich heute morgen ziemlich viele Autos fest gefahren. Klingt auf jedenfall nach viel Spaß. 

Hier im Kreis Offenbach/Frankfurt liegt überhaupt kein Schnee. Hier regnet es nur den ganzen Tag schon, aber kein Problem bei aktuell +5°c.


----------



## dsdenni (13. Januar 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ist doch noch ein Breitreifen im Vergleich zu Gruppe N mit 135 oder 145ern: Choosing Snow Tires — Four Star Motorsports!.


Joar das stimmt auch wieder^^

@Riverna: 

Denke mal du hast es am genauesten getroffen. 

Das blöde ist halt auch das TRC nicht immer bei sowas hilft..


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Antriebskonzept Diskussion durchaus lustig... wer mal auf dem Feldberg im Winter war weiß das dort gut Schnee fallen kann. Bin mit Frontantrieb, Heckantrieb bisher immer hoch gekommen, ich denke nicht das es in Deutschland unbedingt Allrad sein muss.



Genau das.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ist doch noch ein Breitreifen im Vergleich zu Gruppe N mit 135 oder 145ern: Choosing Snow Tires — Four Star Motorsports!.



Null vergleichbar. Die Reifen sind von der Gummimischung so weich, dass die im Alltag vielleicht 1000km halten.
Und die schmalen Reifen wären mit einer normalen Gummimischung ätzend zu fahren, da keine Traktion.


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2017)

Großartig, man hat mir die Spiegelgläser geklaut. Immerhin haben sie die Kabel ganz gelassen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Januar 2017)

Was wollen die denn mit Spiegelglässern?


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2017)

Das sind beheizte selbstabdunkelnde Spiegelgläser, ergo teuer.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (13. Januar 2017)

Meine zwei "Schätzchen" ein Mustang 2007er GT/CS und ein 2013er GT mit Track-Pack.
An beiden wurde meine eigene Note eingebracht. Felgen, Fahrwerk, Auspuff (wobei der 13er mit dem Roush besser klingt als der 07er mit dem SLP)CAI etc....


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2017)

Schöne Autos!


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Großartig, man hat mir die Spiegelgläser geklaut. Immerhin haben sie die Kabel ganz gelassen.


Nem Kollegen haben sie damals die Scheibenwischer geklaut und als er neue dran gemacht hat, waren die am nächsten Tag auch geklaut. 
Schon hat man als Dieb nagelneue Wischer für lau. 

@Riverna
Unterhalb vom Main war den ganzen Morgen Schneeregen und Sturm. 
Echt nen lausiges Wetter.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2017)

Geklaute Scheibenwischer kenne ich auch. Als ich noch ins Münster gewohnt habe, hatten sie meinem Nachbarn welche geklaut und er hat's erst gemerkt, als er sie angemacht hat wegen Laub auf der Scheibe. Der rechte hat direkt eine leichte Riefe gezogen die man bei Gegenlicht immer sah. 
Sowas ist echt gemein. Dann könnten Sie die wenigsten aufgestellt lassen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nem Kollegen haben sie damals die Scheibenwischer geklaut und als er neue dran gemacht hat, waren die am nächsten Tag auch geklaut.
> Schon hat man als Dieb nagelneue Wischer für lau.
> 
> @Riverna
> ...


Ich muss mir einfach merken in Berlin die Spiegel nicht einzufahren. Zu Hause kann ich das dann machen, nur hier halt net. 
Dämliche routinierte Angewohnheit... 
Sonst wissen die, was das für Gläser sind. Nervt einfach nur so'n Mist...


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2017)

Die Dinger kosten bei BMW um die 350€, pro Stück...


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Geklaute Scheibenwischer kenne ich auch. Als ich noch ins Münster gewohnt habe, hatten sie meinem Nachbarn welche geklaut und er hat's erst gemerkt, als er sie angemacht hat wegen Laub auf der Scheibe. Der rechte hat direkt eine leichte Riefe gezogen die man bei Gegenlicht immer sah.
> Sowas ist echt gemein. Dann könnten Sie die wenigsten aufgestellt lassen.


Wenn es gute Diebe wären, würden sie das auch tun.
Bei meinem Bruder haben sie damals das Radio geklaut.
Aber anstatt die Chinchstecker rauszuziehen, haben der die einfach durchgeschnitten.
Naja, wenig später haben sie ihn gefasst.
Ist völlig zugedröhnt vor der Polizei abgehauen und gegen ne Mauer gefahren.
Von so einem kann man da nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2017)

Aus meinem alten C70 wurde mal das fest montierte Nachrüst-Navi ohne die dazugehörige Fernbedienung(war ohne Touchscreen) geklaut. Um dran zu kommen hat man nen Betonklotz durch die Seitenscheibe geworfen der wohl nicht im ersten Versuch durch ging und so neben der Innenverkleidung auch noch den Lack aussen beschädigt hat.  

In Münster kommen doch sonst "nur" Fahrräder weg.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2017)

In Münster werden auch Golf 2 und 3 Teile nicht alt.   

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2017)

Alles was Studenten gebrauchen können


----------



## dsdenni (14. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aus meinem alten C70 wurde mal das fest montierte Nachrüst-Navi ohne die dazugehörige Fernbedienung(war ohne Touchscreen) geklaut. Um dran zu kommen hat man nen Betonklotz durch die Seitenscheibe geworfen der wohl nicht im ersten Versuch durch ging und so neben der Innenverkleidung auch noch den Lack aussen beschädigt hat.
> 
> In Münster kommen doch sonst "nur" Fahrräder weg.


Apropos klauen

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2017)

Diese Diebe waren wenigstens so nett und haben für das geklaute Automatikgetriebe ein manuelles da gelassen und für die Ledersitze, diese absolut scheußlichen Stoffteile.  Bei BMW geht mMn nur Vollleder. Der Rest sieht schlimm aus. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Januar 2017)

Ich mag eigentlich Stoffsitze deutlich lieber, aber in amerikanischen Fahrzeugen passt Leder meiner Meinung nach auch besser als Stoff rein. Wahrscheinlich weil es sich so sehr nach Büro/Chefsessel anfühlt.


----------



## Captn (14. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Dinger kosten bei BMW um die 350€, pro Stück...


Ich hab se zum Glück günstiger bekommen. 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Diese Diebe waren wenigstens so nett und haben für das geklaute Automatikgetriebe ein manuelles da gelassen und für die Ledersitze, diese absolut scheußlichen Stoffteile.  Bei BMW geht mMn nur Vollleder. Der Rest sieht schlimm aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Ich sehe das ähnlich. Ich bevorzuge zwar eh Leder, aber ich finde auch, dass Stoffsitze nicht in einen BMW gehören. Zumindest nicht in einen 5er und aufwärts und das, obwohl ich schon in genügend gesessen habe. Zumal die Stoffsitze ja nicht schlecht sind. Aber das hat sich bei mir schon als Kind so eingebrannt. 
Glücklicherweise kann man sich im Normalfall die Bezüge ja aussuchen. ^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> ...diese absolut scheußlichen Stoffteile.  Bei BMW geht mMn nur Vollleder. Der Rest sieht schlimm aus.



Wobei Leder bei BMW ein heißes Eisen ist. Das was unter dem Begriff "Leder Montana" vermarktet wird/ wurde ist zum größten Teil Kunstleder, nur die Sitzmittelbahn ist tatsächlich aus Leder.
Hatte ich selbst in meinem 7er BMW und wunderte mich warum es immer wie neu aussieht  .


----------



## dsdenni (14. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Diese Diebe waren wenigstens so nett und haben für das geklaute Automatikgetriebe ein manuelles da gelassen und für die Ledersitze, diese absolut scheußlichen Stoffteile.  Bei BMW geht mMn nur Vollleder. Der Rest sieht schlimm aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Immerhin etwas ^^

Konnte schon ein paar verschiedene Sitz-Konfigs "fühlen" von BMWs und ehrlich gesagt find ich Stoff da nicht als Problematisch. Am besten gefällt mir jedoch Teilleder.

Das Bild stammt übrigens von nem 1er


----------



## Seabound (14. Januar 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich hab se zum Glück günstiger bekommen.



Vom Auto des Nachbarn? ^^


----------



## Captn (14. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Vom Auto des Nachbarn? ^^



Nee, sind halt keine Chromolux-Spiegel, sondern "nur" beheizt mit asphärischem Glas. 
Wobei ich die entsprechenden Leute kenne, die das auf diese Art und Weise machen würden. 
Wenn die also wieder geklaut werden und der nicht drauf achtet, bekommt er wegen Beschiss wahrscheinlich erstmal eine vor'n Latz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Dinger kosten bei BMW um die 350€, pro Stück...



Ja, da bin ich auch fast hintenüber gefallen als ich die EC Gläser für die M3 Spiegel gesucht habe 
Letztendlich hab ich ein neues Glas für 170€ aus England und ein neuwertiges für 150€ aus Spanien gekauft.


----------



## Captn (14. Januar 2017)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann meine bei eBay landen.  
Die bekommt man für den Preis leider auch viel zu einfach abmontiert...
Für solche Fälle müsste man die Dinger eigentlich markieren. ^^


----------



## Zeiss (14. Januar 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Immerhin etwas ^^
> 
> Konnte schon ein paar verschiedene Sitz-Konfigs "fühlen" von BMWs und ehrlich gesagt find ich Stoff da nicht als Problematisch. Am besten gefällt mir jedoch Teilleder.
> 
> Das Bild stammt übrigens von nem 1er



Entweder Leder oder Vollleder, nichts anderes, so meine Meinung. 

Und heute ein Kopfhörermodul günstig geschossen, so langsam aber sicher wird es vollständig und kann gebastelt werden


----------



## dsdenni (15. Januar 2017)

Kopfhörermodul im Auto?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2017)

7er... Aber wenn Zeiss den hinten weiter so ausbaut muss er wohl bald nen Fahrer anstellen damit er das auch alles ausnutzen kann.


----------



## Gast20180319 (15. Januar 2017)

Für die hinteren Passagiere im Auto  Die können dann getrennt von Vorne ein Film oder Musik genießen.

Besonders für Kinder bei langan Fahrten vom Vorteil


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Kopfhörermodul im Auto?



Ja, ist ein Teil von Fond Entertainment. So können hinten zwei  Kopfhörer angeschlossen werden und andere Quellen als vorne  gehört/geschaut werden. Zum Beispiel vorne läuft Radio und hinten dann  DVD oder CD oder TV. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> 7er... Aber wenn  Zeiss den hinten weiter so ausbaut muss er wohl bald nen Fahrer  anstellen damit er das auch alles ausnutzen kann.



Wie gesagt, es ist ein Muss bei Fond Entertainment, sonst  funktioniert das System nicht richtig. 

Sind einpaar Sachen, die dafür eingebaut werden müssen:

-> Fond Monitor
-> Steuergerät für Fond Monitor
-> TV-Modul (habe ich schon drin, wenn auch eins für "ohne Fond Entertainment")
-> iDrive hinten
-> Kopfhörer Modul
-> Audioschnittstelle hinten (hier kommen die Signale vom Kopfhörermodul an)
-> DVD-Wechsler

Dann Kabelbäume bauen, rein damit, dann noch codieren und ggf. die Softwarestände der Steuergeräte anpassen, damit es sauber läuft. Deswegen schaue ich auch zu, dass ich die Teile aus der Bauzeit von meinem bekomme.

Und nein, ich fahre selber, dafür  mag ich den Motor zu sehr 



Addi schrieb:


> Für die hinteren Passagiere im Auto  Die können dann getrennt von Vorne ein Film oder Musik genießen.



Jepp, genau des.



Addi schrieb:


> Besonders für Kinder bei langan Fahrten vom Vorteil



Da wir den 7er nur für Langstrecke nutzen, ist es schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

Addi schrieb:


> Für die hinteren Passagiere im Auto  Die können dann getrennt von Vorne ein Film oder Musik genießen.
> 
> Besonders für Kinder bei langan Fahrten vom Vorteil


Jupp. Hab ich im Vectra auch und ist ein Segen. Die ganze Zeit diese Kinderlieder und Hörspiele kann ich nicht am Kopf, ohne eventuell gereizt zu reagieren. Na und auf längeren Fahrten kommt der Travel Assistent dazu für die tablets, Malbücher und kalte Getränke. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2017)

Wir haben damals einfach Walkmans in die Hand gedrückt bekommen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2017)

Lach, bei uns ist es heute ein Tablet


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> J...
> -> TV-Modul (habe ich schon drin, wenn auch eins für "ohne Fond Entertainment")



Was empfängt man damit heute noch, der E65 ist doch 2001 an den Start gegangen (?) und da war DVB-T2 wohl noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

Naja, Sind ja auch kleine Bildschirme. Da brauchts mMn keine großartig modernen Standards. Die meisten Kindersendungen sind eh vob geringer Qualität. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wir haben damals einfach Walkmans in die Hand gedrückt bekommen.



Machen wir auch so, aber die CDs zu wechseln nervt halt. 

Sind nach 9 Wochen Standzeit heute wieder mit dem 7er unterwegs gewesen, total ungewohnt aber geil... Angesprungen ist er sofort und ohne Probleme, die Membranen scheinen also zu halten


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2017)

Mit was fährst du aktuell wenn der 7ner 2 Monate Standzeit hatte?


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2017)

Öffis. Eigentlich brauche ich kein Auto. Meine Freundin hat einen Zafira, mit dem sie rumfährt und ich komme ins Geschäft perfekt mit der S-Bahn. Die Haltestelle ist 2 Gehminuten von uns entfernt, dann fahre ich 15 Minuten und dann 7 Minuten laufen und ich bin im Büro.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2017)

Das ist natürlich ideal. Ich muß mich jeden arbeitstag 35min, einfache strecke, mit irgendwelchen anderen autofahrern auf der landstraße herum ärgern.  Naja, wenigstens kann ich jetzt bei schnee und eis auch überholen. (im sommer bin ich eh nicht der schnellste mit meinen 80-100 km/h)
Gestern auch mal im gebirge unterwegs gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht irgendwie spaß, wenn man von der schnee bedeckten wiese auf die schnee bedeckte straße fährt und beim gas geben im 2. das heck mit lenkt.


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Öffis. Eigentlich brauche ich kein Auto. Meine Freundin hat einen Zafira, mit dem sie rumfährt und ich komme ins Geschäft perfekt mit der S-Bahn. Die Haltestelle ist 2 Gehminuten von uns entfernt, dann fahre ich 15 Minuten und dann 7 Minuten laufen und ich bin im Büro.



Das ist natürlich praktisch... spart auch Geld.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2017)

Das, was wir am Autofahren sparen stecken wir in die Wohnung, das passt dann schon so.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2017)

Deine Freundin fährt einen Zafira und du deinen nur so selten? Dann bist du ja ein waschechter Sonntagsfahrer.  
Wie kommt es überhaupt dass sie einen Zafira fährt? Passt doch mal so garnicht zu deinem. Was für einen fährt sie denn? A/B/Tourer? Mit oder ohne alles? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2017)

Naja, Sonntagsfahrer bin ich nicht. Durch den Umzug im April 2016 ist es halt von der Lage her perfekt. Ich bin 10 Jahre lang den 8er im Alltag gefahren, mit 12.000 bis 15.000km p.a. Der 7er kam da, wo wir uns kennengelernt haben, also Juni/Juli 2015. 

Sie hat einen A mit 125PS und einer guten Ausstattung. Er wird aber Anfang Sommer verkauft und sie will sich einen B holen. Ihr Weg zur Arbeit ist auch nur 2,7km lang...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gestern auch mal im gebirge unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo genau warst du? Sieht relativ human aus. 

Heute Nacht kam doch einiges an Schnee, da stellt sich gleich die Frage: Autobahn oder Bundesstraße? Genug Zeit darf man wohl einplanen. Ich hoffe, 90min sind ausreichend für 40km. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wo genau warst du? Sieht relativ human aus.


Sieht nur human aus. Auf der straße war vor schnee kaum platz und für den einen fußweg daneben nur ca. 50-70cm in der breite. Der fußweg auf der anderen straßenseite war übrigens komplett zu geschoben. 
Achja, und ich war auf schloß augustusburg zum motorrad wintertreffen.  (ein paar bilder dazu gibts in der foto-ecke dieses forums und wenn der bekannte mal zeit hat noch den rest auf facebook)


> Heute Nacht kam doch einiges an Schnee, da stellt sich gleich die Frage: Autobahn oder Bundesstraße? Genug Zeit darf man wohl einplanen. Ich hoffe, 90min sind ausreichend für 40km.


Ich muß nachher mal schauen. Hab ja urlaub und kann von daher in ruhe schnee schieben. 
Aber 90min solltest du, je nach strecke, nicht brauchen. Ich benötige für die 32km gen gera besagte 35min, wenn mir nix im weg steht. Dabei macht es keinen unterschied, ob es sommer oder winter ist bzw. wie viel schnee auf der straße liegt.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, Sonntagsfahrer bin ich nicht. Durch den Umzug im April 2016 ist es halt von der Lage her perfekt. Ich bin 10 Jahre lang den 8er im Alltag gefahren, mit 12.000 bis 15.000km p.a. Der 7er kam da, wo wir uns kennengelernt haben, also Juni/Juli 2015.
> 
> Sie hat einen A mit 125PS und einer guten Ausstattung. Er wird aber Anfang Sommer verkauft und sie will sich einen B holen. Ihr Weg zur Arbeit ist auch nur 2,7km lang...


Das war auch wirklich nicht ernst gemeint. Wenn sie sich wirklich einen B holen möchte, Dann bitte nicht in diesem Panacotta. Falls aber doch, muss sie tierisch vorsichtig mit der Zierleiste an der Kofferraumklappe sein. Da setzten sich an den Enden gern Staub und Pollen fest und dann gibt's so Läufer von den Schrauben darunter. Sieht aus wie manchmalrechts und und links bei Fensterbänken von verputzen Häusern. Das ist ausschließlich bei diesem Lack der Fall. Warum weiß ich nicht. 

@pseudo,
du fährst mit dem Auto zu einem Motorradtreffen?

Edit
Noch was anderes... Ich hatte in letzter Zeit immer das Gefühl dass der Vectra sich etwas merkwürdig fuhr. Irgendwie lauter war bei weniger Leistung. Auch das Automatikgetriebe hat anders geschaltet, meinte ich. Ich also ab auf die Bahn und mal schön von Osnabrück nach Dortmund Feuer gemacht und siehe da... bei etwa 225 kurz abgebremst, wieder durchgetreten und es knallt. Klang wie ein Böller unterm Auto. Danach leicht Rückflug gefahren und schlecht Gas angenommen. Parkplatz, aus, an, Lämpchen! Partikelfilter. In der Werkstatt dann die Überraschung. Nicht nur der Filter war jetzt bei knapp 185.000 mal fällig, sondern die Drallklappen saßen zu. Die hatten nur noch 2/3 des Durchmessers und konnten nicht mehr richtig stellen. Jetzt wo das alles getauscht ist, fahre ich ihn auf unter 8 Liter. Meine Frau kommt gar nur auf 7,6l trotz dauernder Kurzstrecken zum Kindergarten. Vorher waren es knapp 9l. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2017)

Ich habe es auch nicht ernst genommen. 

Ja, sie will einen Zafira B, mit vermutlich der mit 150PS. Glaub die Farbe ist eher egal, aber gut zu wissen, danke.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> @pseudo,
> du fährst mit dem Auto zu einem Motorradtreffen?


Das war ich. 
Und ja, ich bin mit dem auto zum motorradtreffen... als besucher.  Ich hab ja neben dem auto nur einen mopped-führerschein (bis 125ccm->sowas war aber auch vertreten), aber derzeit kein mopped dazu, bin auf schnee und 2 rädern nicht wirklich geübt (müßte überhaupt mal schauen, ob ich das noch kann ) und zum zelten bei minus-graden hätte ich auch keine ernsthafte lust.  
So bin ich halt meinem hobby nachgegangen, hab dabei die kamera ausgeführt und nebenbei noch die neue winterjacke getestet.  Zudem war ich an der frischen luft und hatte etwas bewegung. 
Du darfst übrigens nächstes jahr gerne mit mopped und zelt anreisen. Du wärst auch sicherlich nicht der mit der weitesten anreise.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sieht nur human aus. Auf der straße war vor schnee kaum platz und für den einen fußweg daneben nur ca. 50-70cm in der breite. Der fußweg auf der anderen straßenseite war übrigens komplett zu geschoben.
> Achja, und ich war auf schloß augustusburg zum motorrad wintertreffen.  (ein paar bilder dazu gibts in der foto-ecke dieses forums und wenn der bekannte mal zeit hat noch den rest auf facebook)
> 
> Ich muß nachher mal schauen. Hab ja urlaub und kann von daher in ruhe schnee schieben.
> Aber 90min solltest du, je nach strecke, nicht brauchen. Ich benötige für die 32km gen gera besagte 35min, wenn mir nix im weg steht. Dabei macht es keinen unterschied, ob es sommer oder winter ist bzw. wie viel schnee auf der straße liegt.


Da wollte ich auch vorbei schauen, aber die Madame wollte auf den Fichtelberg. Das war ein Fest - kaum ein Durchkommen als Frontkratzer. 

Ich muss nach Chemnitz, 75 Minuten waren es zum Glück nur. A72 war heute relativ gut geräumt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Edit
> Noch was anderes... Ich hatte in letzter Zeit immer das Gefühl dass der Vectra sich etwas merkwürdig fuhr. Irgendwie lauter war bei weniger Leistung. Auch das Automatikgetriebe hat anders geschaltet, meinte ich. Ich also ab auf die Bahn und mal schön von Osnabrück nach Dortmund Feuer gemacht und siehe da... bei etwa 225 kurz abgebremst, wieder durchgetreten und es knallt. Klang wie ein Böller unterm Auto. Danach leicht Rückflug gefahren und schlecht Gas angenommen. Parkplatz, aus, an, Lämpchen! Partikelfilter. In der Werkstatt dann die Überraschung. Nicht nur der Filter war jetzt bei knapp 185.000 mal fällig, sondern die Drallklappen saßen zu. Die hatten nur noch 2/3 des Durchmessers und konnten nicht mehr richtig stellen. Jetzt wo das alles getauscht ist, fahre ich ihn auf unter 8 Liter. Meine Frau kommt gar nur auf 7,6l trotz dauernder Kurzstrecken zum Kindergarten. Vorher waren es knapp 9l.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Drallklappen, ochjeeeeee. Braucht kein Mensch die Sch**sse...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da wollte ich auch vorbei schauen, aber die Madame wollte auf den Fichtelberg.


Der hätte aber auch am sonntag noch gestanden. Sowas klaut keiner... 


> Das war ein Fest - kaum ein Durchkommen als Frontkratzer.


Und genau das war der grund warum ich beim passat mir gesagt habe, das der nächste ein allrad wird. Bei mir wollte mal so ein frontera-fahrer partou nicht einsehen, das er mich besser erstmal den berg hoch lässt zumal an der steigung durchgängig fest gefahrener schnee bzw. eis war. Ich mußte also anhalten und bin dann nur mit durchdrehenden rädern (ASR aus) und lenk-einschlägen wieder los gekommen, was natürlich eine weile gedauert hat. (zurück wollte ich nicht-> muß der depp halt warten!)


> Ich muss nach Chemnitz, 75 Minuten waren es zum Glück nur. A72 war heute relativ gut geräumt.


Oh ja, nach chemnitz ist wirklich bescheiden. Spätestens am kreuz A4/A72 ist im winter immer irgendetwas...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die hatten nur noch 2/3 des Durchmessers und konnten nicht mehr richtig stellen.



AGR dicht machen/deaktivieren, dann verkoken die auch nicht mehr. Genauso wie die KGE, die gehört auch ins Freie gelegt, vorallem bei den Direkteinspritzer Benzinern.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Genauso wie die KGE, die gehört auch ins Freie gelegt, vorallem bei den Direkteinspritzer Benzinern.



Ääääähmmm, nein. Gehört über einen Ölabschneider an die Ansaugbrücke angeschlossen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2017)

Das Auto von allen die wir in den letzten zehn Jahren so hatten was sich am besten durchgewühlt hat war immernoch mein Streetka. Mit quasi allem Gewicht auf der angetriebenen Achse und insgesamt eben nicht soo viel Gewicht ging der besser als der A6 Avant Quattro der alternativ da stand. 
Wobei der Moke wahrscheinlich auch ganz gut im Schnee kann, befindet sich nur im falschen Land und ist etwas schwach beheizt.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ...kaum ein Durchkommen als Frontkratzer.



Hmmm. Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, als letztes Wochenende aufm Heimweg weder geräumt noch gestreut war. Ungefähr 5 Zentimeter feinster Schnee, darunter blankes Eis. ABS/ASR raus (warum auch immer auf dem Knopf ABS steht obwohl es nur das ASR deaktiviert?), Rumgewedel mit dem Lenkrad und im Schneckentempo rauf den Hang.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. Januar 2017)

Seit 5 Wochen wieder mit Allrad unterwegs, keinerlei Probleme, selbst am Hang nicht mir 16% Steigung  .


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> AGR dicht machen/deaktivieren, dann verkoken die auch nicht mehr. Genauso wie die KGE, die gehört auch ins Freie gelegt, vorallem bei den Direkteinspritzer Benzinern.


Ist ein 3.0 V6 CDTI.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ääääähmmm, nein. Gehört über einen Ölabschneider an die Ansaugbrücke angeschlossen.



Ich hab von Motoren keine Ahnung. Was bewirkt das?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte bisher immer, Ölabscheider gäbs nur in der Gastronomie...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Januar 2017)

Ne, sogar Airbruscher haben sowas.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab von Motoren keine Ahnung. Was bewirkt das?



Im Kurbelgehäuse ist ein Ölnebel, durch die Entlüftung wird dieser Nebel in die Ansaugbrücke angesaugt und dann verbrannt. Bei einem Saugrohreinspritzer ist es nicht weiter schlimm, denn die Ansaugkanäle in der Nähe der Ventile und Ventile selbst werden durch den eingespritzen Treibstoff gereinigt. Bei dem Direkteinspritzer gibt es diese Reinigung nicht, das führt dann dazu, dass die (Einlass)Ventile verkoken. Der Ölabschneider filtert das Öl raus und lässt "nur" die Luft durch.

Ein Kollege im 7er Forum hat es bei seinem N73 nachgerüstet (entsprechend zwei Mal) und es soll wohl massiv was bringen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2017)

Dank dir für die Erklärung. Hätte mir das Theater erspart.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2017)

Theater?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der hätte aber auch am sonntag noch gestanden. Sowas klaut keiner...


Da ich nur Samstags Zeit habe, muss ich leider auf solche Dinge verzichten. Und die Schatzmeisterin will man schließlich nicht verstimmen. 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und genau das war der grund warum ich beim passat mir gesagt habe, das der nächste ein allrad wird. Bei mir wollte mal so ein frontera-fahrer partou nicht einsehen, das er mich besser erstmal den berg hoch lässt zumal an der steigung durchgängig fest gefahrener schnee bzw. eis war. Ich mußte also anhalten und bin dann nur mit durchdrehenden rädern (ASR aus) und lenk-einschlägen wieder los gekommen, was natürlich eine weile gedauert hat. (zurück wollte ich nicht-> muß der depp halt warten!)





Kusanar schrieb:


> Hmmm. Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, als letztes Wochenende aufm Heimweg weder geräumt noch gestreut war. Ungefähr 5 Zentimeter feinster Schnee, darunter blankes Eis. ABS/ASR raus (warum auch immer auf dem Knopf ABS steht obwohl es nur das ASR deaktiviert?), Rumgewedel mit dem Lenkrad und im Schneckentempo rauf den Hang.


Mit Allrad habe ich bis jetzt nicht sehr viel Kontakt gehabt. Außer beruflich im A6, aber da nie im Winter. Aber zu 95% nutze ich für Fahrten einen Octavia - spektakulär unspektakulär. Nur das ESP regelt teilweise stark rein. Da gefällt mir mein i30 sehr, das ESP greift nur extrem selten ein, man muss sich teilweise dran gewöhnen. Selbst wenn das Heck schon kommt reagiert das ESP noch nicht weiter. 
ASR meldet sich derweilen öfter - regelt aber ebenso nicht zu aggressiv runter.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Oh ja, nach chemnitz ist wirklich bescheiden. Spätestens am kreuz A4/A72 ist im winter immer irgendetwas...


Meist kommt man ganz gut voran, heute lief es auch ganz gut. Durfte nur mit ansehen, wie ein Seat die Leitplanke begehrte. Zu schnell und hektischen Einlenken - zum Glück nur Blechschäden. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Theater?



Naja, was ich da schrieb war die gekürzte Fassung. Angezeigt wurde ja erst der Partikelfilter. Also neu und das Teil ist gar nicht billig. Also besorgt und getauscht. Danach noch immer Fehler und die Drallklappen gemacht. Der verantwortliche in der Werkstatt hat dabei aber den ganzen Dreck direkt wieder in den neuen Filter gejagt woraufhin der wieder angezeigt wurde. Dann haben sie so eine Art Regenerationsfahrt gemacht und wollten an das Ding nochmal manuell ran. Dabei hat der eine dann die Lambdasonde abgerissen die auch neu musste. Da laut Opel aber so gut wie nie welche gebraucht wurden, gab es die nirgends. Nach sechs Tagen kam dann eine Werksfrische... die überdreht wurde.  Wieder drei Tage später dann die nächste, die diesmal heil blieb. Bei der Probefahrt dann wieder ein Fehler. Irgendein Unterdruckschlauch nicht richtig fest. Keiner wills gewesen sein. Ich also durch die Decke und den Chef zur Sau gemacht. Zwei Tage später hatte ich das Auto ohne Fehler wieder. Jetzt kommt's aber... Der Typ hält mir eine Rechnung über die Sonden samt de-/montage und die ganzen Zeiten für die Fehlersuche von dem Schlauch hin. Da haben mir dann die Worte gefehlt. Letztlich hab ich das alles Rüsselsheim am Telefon berichtet, woraufhin der Chef der Werkstatt am nächsten Tag die Rechnung abgeholt und Blumen mitgebracht hat, sowie sich persönlich für das Missverständnis entschuldigt.
DAS meine ich mit Theater!

Sonst war ich immer bei einer sehr kleinen Opelwerkstatt, diesmal bei einer großen (dachte die bekommen das sicherlich einfacher/schneller hin). Zukünftig gehts wieder zur kleinen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ääääähmmm, nein. Gehört über einen Ölabschneider an die Ansaugbrücke angeschlossen.



Äääh, doch 
Du fährst ja auch einen Saugrohreinspritzer, da ist das egal weil der Sprit alles sauberwäscht.
Guck dir mal die schön verkokten Einlässe und Ventile von DI Motoren an.
Bei den Audi V8 Motoren aus dem RS4/5 ist es ganz schlimm, unter anderem haben die deshalb meistens auch nur um 360-380ps, statt 420ps.
Beim Turbomotor ist es nicht ganz so schlimm, teilweise verkokt da aber auch alles so weit, dass nur noch 50% des Durchmessers Luft führen kann und der Rest dicht sitzt, trotz Ölabscheider und Oil catch can


----------



## Kusanar (17. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der Ölabschneider...



Mal ne Stange Öl abschneiden? Sollte dat Dingens nich "Ölabscheider" heißen 
Danke für die Erklärung, wieder was dazugelernt.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, was ich da schrieb war die gekürzte  Fassung. Angezeigt wurde ja erst der Partikelfilter. Also neu und das  Teil ist gar nicht billig. Also besorgt und getauscht. Danach noch immer  Fehler und die Drallklappen gemacht. Der verantwortliche in der  Werkstatt hat dabei aber den ganzen Dreck direkt wieder in den neuen  Filter gejagt woraufhin der wieder angezeigt wurde. Dann haben sie so  eine Art Regenerationsfahrt gemacht und wollten an das Ding nochmal  manuell ran. Dabei hat der eine dann die Lambdasonde abgerissen die auch  neu musste. Da laut Opel aber so gut wie nie welche gebraucht wurden,  gab es die nirgends. Nach sechs Tagen kam dann eine Werksfrische... die  überdreht wurde.   Wieder drei Tage später dann die nächste, die diesmal heil blieb. Bei  der Probefahrt dann wieder ein Fehler. Irgendein Unterdruckschlauch  nicht richtig fest. Keiner wills gewesen sein. Ich also durch die Decke  und den Chef zur Sau gemacht. Zwei Tage später hatte ich das Auto ohne  Fehler wieder. Jetzt kommt's aber... Der Typ hält mir eine Rechnung über  die Sonden samt de-/montage und die ganzen Zeiten für die Fehlersuche  von dem Schlauch hin. Da haben mir dann die Worte gefehlt. Letztlich hab  ich das alles Rüsselsheim am Telefon berichtet, woraufhin der Chef der  Werkstatt am nächsten Tag die Rechnung abgeholt und Blumen mitgebracht  hat, sowie sich persönlich für das Missverständnis entschuldigt.
> DAS meine ich mit Theater!
> 
> Sonst war ich immer bei einer sehr kleinen Opelwerkstatt, diesmal bei  einer großen (dachte die bekommen das sicherlich einfacher/schneller  hin). Zukünftig gehts wieder zur kleinen.



Achtuscheisse... Das ist krank.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Äääh, doch
> Du fährst ja auch einen Saugrohreinspritzer, *da ist das egal weil der Sprit alles sauberwäscht.*



Und was habe ich geschrieben???? 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die schön verkokten Einlässe und Ventile von DI Motoren an.



Und um genau diese Verkokungen zu  vermeiden, sollte man einen Ölabscheider einbauen... lies nochmal *genau  *durch, was ich geschrieben habe...

Übrigens, ich fahre BEIDES.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Mal ne Stange Öl abschneiden? Sollte dat Dingens nich "Ölabscheider" heißen
> Danke für die Erklärung, wieder was dazugelernt.



Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und was habe ich geschrieben????



Hab ich überlesen ^^



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und um genau diese Verkokungen zu  vermeiden, sollte man einen Ölabscheider einbauen... lies nochmal *genau  *durch, was ich geschrieben habe...



Das verzögert das Ganze aber nur etwas. Da kommt trotzdem noch genug Ölnebel bei den Einlässen an. 
Der N54 hat z.B. einen Ölabscheider im Zylinderkopfdeckel, der ist aber nicht wirklich effektiv. Gibt dann viele, die sich eine Oilcatchcan zusätzlich einbauen, die scheidet auch noch wieder etwas an Öl ab, aber auch längst nicht alles.
Deshalb einfach ins Freie legen, hat früher funktioniert, funktioniert heute auch noch perfekt.
Bei meinem lasse ich dieses Jahr die Enlässe strahlen, die KGE liegt schon ins Freie. 
Artikel zum Audi: Reinigung der Ansaugwege – RS-Klinik
Und der hat serienmäßig auch einen Ölabscheider (wie quasi alle Motoren).


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2017)

In einen Nagel gefahren, Reifen vorne links defekt. 400,- Euro weg. Na toll  .


----------



## janni851 (17. Januar 2017)

Da hatte ich damals Glück. Mir ist auf der Autobahn ein Nagel in Reifen geschossen, pro 30 Sekunden gingen 0,2 Bar raus. Habe mich dann von Tankstelle zu Tankstelle geschleppt und Luft aufgefüllt, bis ich zur nächsten Werkstatt kam, die haben den Reifen für 35€ geflickt 👍

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das verzögert das Ganze aber nur etwas. Da kommt trotzdem noch genug Ölnebel bei den Einlässen an.



Wie gesagt, ein Forumskollege hat zwei (je einen pro Bank) OCC eingebaut und die Einlasskanäle waren nach 20.000km absolut sauber und ohne Ablagerungen.

Zum "ins Freie" legen sage ich lieber nichts...


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In einen Nagel gefahren, Reifen vorne links defekt. 400,- Euro weg. Na toll  .


Nimm beim nächsten mal lieber doch nicht die mit handgeschnitztem Profil aus ökologischem Anbau.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2017)

Wenn der Subaru dann von seinem  Eintragungen im April zurück kommt, kann ich am Lexus endlich das Gewindefahrwerk, die 19" Felgen und die Abgasanlage verbauen. Felgen und Fahrwerk habe ich schon, Abgasanlage wird Mitte März bestellt. Habe mich für die HKS HighPower entschieden. Damit sollte der 2JZ Motor auch endlich nach 2JZ klingen. Unten ist ein Bild von der Anlage im verbauten Zustand zu sehen. Geht ab Kat los, zwei Dämpfer entfallen und dann zwei Pötte mit 4" Rohr. Ist sogar eintragbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

Naja, nen 285er 20" ist halt nicht billig.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2017)

@Riverna: Da kann ja eine Katze übernachten


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

Die Rohre sind doch garnicht so gross, da kenn ich vom CRX früher schlimmeres


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, nen 285er 20" ist halt nicht billig.



Stimmt. Pro Komplettrad hat der Spaß 685,- Euro gekostet  .


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Rohre sind doch garnicht so gross, da kenn ich vom CRX früher schlimmeres



In Relation zu dem Heck sieht es schon recht groß aus. Aber ich bin lieber ruhig, der 8er hat 4x110mm hinten


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> In einen Nagel gefahren, Reifen vorne links defekt. 400,- Euro weg. Na toll  .



Flickt das der Super-Duper Horch nicht von selbst?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

Da hat einer zuviele Filme gesehen.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2017)

Naja, ich bin mal ca. 3500 Kilometer am Stück mit Tirefit gefahren. Vom Nordkap zurück nach Hessen. Ging Problemlos. Reingeblasen und gut war. So ein easy peasy Reperaturset hat doch heutzutage jeder an Bord.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

Dem stimme ich zu. Wegen eines Nagels den Reifen tauschen ist meist gar nicht nötig. Vor Jahren hatte ich das auch mal und an der nächsten Tanke mit so einem Chemiezeug "repariert". Erst wollte ich mal schauen wie lange das so hält und irgendwann hatte ich es vergessen und der Reifen hat noch gut 15.000 Kilometer gemacht ohne Probleme. Also auch kein regelmäßiger Druckverlust, oder so. Da kann man wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2017)

Wenn man ein neues Auto hat, dann möchte man es sicher auch ordentlich haben. Dazu kommt, dass man bei Geschwindigkeiten bis 250 km/h sicher auch ein gutes Gefühl haben möchte. Lieber in den sauren Apfel beißen, dafür aber keinen Pfusch.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Riverna: Da kann ja eine Katze übernachten



So groß ist die eigentlich gar nicht, aber normalerweise kennt man so große Endrohre nur in der Form an Imprezas, Supras und Skylines. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Rohre sind doch garnicht so gross, da kenn ich vom CRX früher schlimmeres



Das waren glaube ich auch 120mm Rohre... 



Zeiss schrieb:


> In Relation zu dem Heck sieht es schon recht groß aus. Aber ich bin lieber ruhig, der 8er hat 4x110mm hinten


So groß? Hätte gedacht die wären kleiner. Bei mir wären es "nur" 102mm Durchmesser. Hast du mal ein Bild von deinem Heck?


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2017)

Bei mir wurden bisher alle Reifen mit so nem Gumminippel repariert. Macht der Aral Fritz bei uns an der Hauptstraße. Klappt super und ist nie was passiert. Wenns jetzt nicht grad ein riesen Riss ist, würde ich immer reparieren lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Januar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn man ein neues Auto hat, dann möchte man es sicher auch ordentlich haben. Dazu kommt, dass man bei Geschwindigkeiten bis 250 km/h sicher auch ein gutes Gefühl haben möchte. Lieber in den sauren Apfel beißen, dafür aber keinen Pfusch.



Genau so sehe ich es auch.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn man ein neues Auto hat, dann möchte man es sicher auch ordentlich haben. Dazu kommt, dass man bei Geschwindigkeiten bis 250 km/h sicher auch ein gutes Gefühl haben möchte. Lieber in den sauren Apfel beißen, dafür aber keinen Pfusch.


Das hat doch nichts mit Pfusch zu tun. Gerade bei Nägeln (statt Schrauben) ist ja das vollständige Material des Reifens noch dort. Selbst bei Zügen können Gummipuffer die mehrere hundert Tonnen abfedern geklebt werden. Da ist das mit einem Weichgummi mit wenigen Tonnen Belastung überhaupt kein Thema.



Riverna schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild von deinem Heck?



Ich fände es zwar angebracht ihr würdet bei Autos bleiben, aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind würde ich direkt anmerken, dass es nicht schlimm wäre wenn auf dem Bild als Ausgleich auch das Heck der Freundin drauf wäre. Einfach nur fürs Seelische Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich fände es zwar angebracht ihr würdet bei Autos bleiben



Der war nicht schlecht... muss man dir lassen


----------



## Seeefe (17. Januar 2017)

Kommt ja auch drauf an, wo der Nagel sitzt. Anfang letzten Jahres hab ich mir mittig auf der lauffläche einen eingefangen. Zur Werkstatt gefahren, flicken lassen und seit dem gar kein Problem.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der war nicht schlecht... muss man dir lassen


Danke, die spontanen sind meist ganz brauchbar.


Seeefe schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch drauf an, wo der Nagel sitzt. Anfang letzten Jahres hab ich mir mittig auf der Lauffläche einen eingefangen. Zur Werkstatt gefahren, flicken lassen und seit dem gar kein Problem.


Ja gut, das stimmt selbstverständlich. Ich geh aber mal nicht davon aus, dass er es geschafft hat seitlich auf zwei Rädern in den Nagel zu ballern und bei der Auflagefläche sollte sich ein so kleiner Punkt nicht bemerkbar machen. Ist ja aber auch egal. Wenn er aus dem Gefühl heraus lieber einen neuen Reifen kauft, dann sei es ihm gegönnt. Sollte nur eine Anmerkung und keine Kritik darstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

Die meisten Werkstätten reparieren nur bis H Reifen.
Hatte ich mal bei nem V Reifen, da wollte keiner ran.
Davon ab, hätte ich auch nen neuen Reifen gekauft.


----------



## Klutten (17. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Pfusch zu tun. Gerade bei Nägeln (statt Schrauben) ist ja das vollständige Material des Reifens noch dort.



Ich sehe das etwas differenzierter. Dass in den meisten Fällen nichts passieren wird, sehe ich auch ein. Ein Reifen und seine Materialien bilden aber ein in sich geschlossenes System, in das ein Nagel oder eine Schraube eindringt und einen innerlichen Schaden hinterlässt. So eine "Sollbruchstelle" möchte ich persönlich nicht haben, zumal ich jeden Tag mehrere Stunden in meinem Dampfer sitze und das Ding einfach stumpf funktionieren muss. Vorletztes Jahr habe ich mir ebenfalls in eine 4 Wochen alte 275er Pelle eine Schraube eingefahren - ärgerlich, aber kein Weltuntergang. Den Reifen habe ich erneuert und den alten als Reserve flicken lassen. So kann ich bei einem nächsten Schaden zumindest die Lieferzeit eines neuen Reifens überbrücken. Für mehr würde ich den aber nicht nutzen wollen. Das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die meisten Werkstätten reparieren nur bis H Reifen.
> Hatte ich mal bei nem V Reifen, da wollte keiner ran.



Das hat auch einen guten Grund und der nennt sich Gewährleistung. Warum sollte eine Werkstatt das Risiko tragen? Die verkaufen lieber einen neuen Reifen. Damit lässt sich besser Geld verdienen und es geht auch deutlich schneller. Die Vertragswerkstätten haben häufig auch intern die Anweisung nichts über 210 km/h zu flicken. So kenne ich das zumindest von BMW und VW/Audi.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> So groß? Hätte gedacht die wären kleiner. Bei mir  wären es "nur" 102mm Durchmesser. Hast du mal ein Bild von deinem  Heck?



Von "meinem" willst Du kein Bild sehen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4x110mm, äussere Röhre sind kürzer und alle vier sind um 11° abgeschrägt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die meisten Werkstätten reparieren nur bis H Reifen.
> Hatte ich mal bei nem V Reifen, da wollte keiner ran.
> Davon ab, hätte ich auch nen neuen Reifen gekauft.



Genau, Hochgeschwindigkeitsreifen werden nicht repariert, sondern ausgetauscht.


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2017)

Ich hab V glaub ich. Bis jetzt immer repariert. Sogar einmal die Semis für die Nos. So lange wie es die Lauffläche ist, seh ich da kein Problem. Wird ja galvanisiert und so. Das hält Bombe.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

Du wirst wohl eher W oder Y haben. 
Und das du da kein Problem siehst, ist ja normal.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

Meine reparierten waren auch V damals und haben danach auch noch mehrfach 245 (GPS) ohne Beanstandungen ertragen, über etliche Kilometer. Also ich persönlich würde das jederzeit wieder machen. Wenn das bei meinen Reifen ging und die Tag und Nacht jedweder Witterung ausgesetzt waren, dann schafft das ein neuer Reifen locker. Also ich kann's nur empfehlen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, ich hätte da echt zu viel Schiss. Ich fahre meine Autos voll aus und ich will mir nicht vorstellen, was passiert, wenn es beim 7er ein Rad bei 250km/h zerlegt...

Ich habe einen Reifenplatzer miterlebt, war bei einem E39 Touring, das Rad hinten rechts hat es zerlegt...


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl eher W oder Y haben.
> Und das du da kein Problem siehst, ist ja normal.



Keine Ahnung, was der Geschwindigkeitsindex von den Cup2 ist. Jedenfalls bin ich kein Feigling, der sich wegen reparierter Reifen gleich einkackt.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

Was hat das mit Feigling zu tun?
Denkst du auch mal nach bevor du irgendwas schreibst?


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2017)

Was soll das nicht mit Feigling zu tun haben? Entweder man hat Schiss und kauft neue Reifen oder man hat halt kein Schiss, lässt flicken und fährt weiter. Wo siehst du da ein Problem?


----------



## Captn (17. Januar 2017)

Dass man im Schlimmstfall andere gefährdet?!


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2017)

Das ist egal, hauptsache man ist kein Feigling. 
Dann halt noch ohne Versicherung und Anschnallgurt fahren, wird schon nix passieren.


----------



## P2063 (18. Januar 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Dass man im Schlimmstfall andere gefährdet?!



Wieso sollte man durch einen reparierten Reifen andere gefährden? Es ist sogar in der STVO geregelt was repariert werden darf und wenn das ganze fachmännisch durchgeführt wird sehe ich da kein Problem. Es gibt sogar eine ganze Reihe von Gründen, die eher für eine Reparatur sprechen wenn sie möglich ist, z.B. dass man je nach dem wie abgefahren sie sind nicht gleich zwei neue Reifen braucht oder man eine exotische teure/schwer zu bekommende Reifengröße fährt.

Ich sehe jetzt nicht was das mit Schiss haben oder Feigling sein zu tun haben soll und würde das einfach rein aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht beurteilen. Wenn ein kleines Loch neu vulkanisieren billiger ist als 2 neue Reifen zu kaufen spricht doch nichts dagegen, der Reifen ist danach genauso gut wie vorher.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was soll das nicht mit Feigling zu tun haben? Entweder man hat Schiss und kauft neue Reifen oder man hat halt kein Schiss, lässt flicken und fährt weiter. Wo siehst du da ein Problem?



Bei mir hatte die Entscheidung für den neuen Reifen weniger mit "Schiss" zu tun, als das es eine rein wirtschaftliche Abwägung war.
Ich bin direkt zum AZ gefahren wo ich meine Q bestellt hatte, habe dort, nachdem klar war was los ist,  gefragt ob man den Reifen auch reparieren würde, sie sagten das sie sowas nicht machen. War für mich OK und allemal günstiger als das ich den halben Tag nicht arbeite und mir eine Werkstatt suche die das billiger macht. So wurde ich direkt ins Büro gefahren, Abends wieder abgeholt und habe meinen Wagen mit frischem Reifen und schön gereinigt wieder bekommen. Das Geld ärgert mich ein wenig aber der Service war top und alles ist wieder wie es sein soll .


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

Es liest sich zwar komisch und das Wort "feige" kommt immer sehr negativ rüber, aber letztlich bedeutet es doch nur, dass man ein ungutes Gefühl bei etwas hat. Fertig. Deshalb sollten wir uns nicht an die Gurgel gehen. Der eine würde sich nicht wohl mit einem reparierten Reifen fühlen, ich mich dabei mir einen 70.000EUR Wagen zu holen und dann im Forum über 400EUR zu stöhnen. Mit einem 2.2t Wagen durch die Gegend ballern bedeutet schließlich auch eine höhere Gefahr für andere, aber das ist okay, weil es ja nett ausschaut. Er z B. ist hauptsächlich Sportflundern gewöhnt und tief liegende Limousinen. Jetzt den Dampfer auf Stelzen ist definitiv ein Unterschied. Mal erst mit dem Porsche und dann mit dem Q7 bei über 200 in einer leichten Kurve auf der Innenseite eine heftige Bremsung gemacht? Der Q7 will dann sehr viel penetranter Richtung äußere Spur und würde alles wegräumen was im Weg ist. Wer das als problemlos betrachtet, der sollte sich mMn über einen reparierten Reifen keine Sorgen machen. Ansonsten sollte er mal überlegen, ob diese Geschwindigkeiten und Fahrzeuge überhaupt etwas für ihn sind. Wie geschrieben, ist das nur meine Einstellung und nicht als negative Kritik zu betrachten, sondern soll zeigen wie unterschiedlich die Betrachtungen da sein können.

Edit
Gerade erst den Post von IT gesehen. Das meine ich und kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber hey, du musst zugeben dass sowas wie mit den 400Eur komisch kommt von jemanden der sich zum Spaß teure Autos leistet. 

Mal was anderes:
War deiner auch von dem Rückruf betroffen? Also das mit der dritten Rückbank?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> EDer eine würde sich nicht wohl mit einem reparierten Reifen fühlen, ich mich dabei mir einen 70.000EUR Wagen zu holen und dann im Forum über 400EUR zu stöhnen. Mit einem 2.2t Wagen durch die Gegend ballern bedeutet schließlich auch eine höhere Gefahr für andere, aber das ist okay, weil es ja nett ausschaut. Er z B. ist hauptsächlich Sportflundern gewöhnt und tief liegende Limousinen. Jetzt den Dampfer auf Stelzen ist definitiv ein Unterschied. Mal erst mit dem Porsche und dann mit dem Q7 bei über 200 in einer leichten Kurve auf der Innenseite eine heftige Bremsung gemacht? Der Q7 will dann sehr viel penetranter Richtung äußere Spur und würde alles wegräumen was im Weg ist. Wer das als problemlos betrachtet, der sollte sich mMn über einen reparierten Reifen keine Sorgen machen. Ansonsten sollte er mal überlegen, ob diese Geschwindigkeiten und Fahrzeuge überhaupt etwas für ihn sind.
> 
> Edit
> Gerade erst den Post von IT gesehen. Das meine ich und kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber hey, du musst zugeben dass sowas wie mit den 400Eur komisch kommt von jemanden der sich zum Spaß teure Autos leistet.
> ...



Erstmal ist meine Q kein 70.000 Euro Wagen (Liste rund 100K, Hauspreis war 80k :p ), des Weiteren wiegt er auch keine 2,2t, sondern nur 75 kg mehr als mein alter A7.
Der "Dampfer auf Stelzen" bremst besser, beschleunigt besser und bietet mehr aktive und passive Sicherheit als 95% der anderen Fahrzeuge auf unseren Straßen.
Ich fahre auch selten bis nie um die 200 km/h. Ein Argument warum mein Auto nichts für mich sein sollte habe ich jetzt nicht erkennen können. Ich kann nur sagen das die Q von allen meinen Fahrzeugen das Komfortabelste und Sicherste ist was ich je bessesen habe.

Ändert aber alles nichts daran, das ich wie jede andere hier auch für 400 Euro arbeiten muss und sie ungern für etwas verschenke was mir gefühlt keinen Gegenwert verspricht.

Zum Rückruf zur dritten Sitzreihe kann ich nichts sagen, da ich meine Q als 5 Sitzer bestellt habe.


----------



## P2063 (18. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> des Weiteren wiegt er auch keine 2,2t, sondern nur 75 kg mehr als mein alter A7.



Also je nach Ausstattung nur ca 2,105t? Der Q7 ist trotzdem ein Panzer


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

Lassen wir das. Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen damit. Dachte, das hätte ich auch geschrieben.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (18. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Lassen wir das. Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen damit. Dachte, das hätte ich auch geschrieben.



Ist besser so...


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Also je nach Ausstattung nur ca 2,105t? Der Q7 ist trotzdem ein Panzer



2.070 kg, der A7 (oder auch ein A6 mit vergleichbarer Motorisierung, Antrieb, etc...) wiegt 1.995 kg.
Das macht die Sau nicht mehr fett  . Und da beschwert sich keiner. Ich glaube SUVs sind pauschal das Objekt des "Hasses". Bei der ersten Probefahrt wurde ich z.B. nach 5 Minuten das erste Mal angepöbelt. Beim A7 haben mir selbst wildfremde Mercedes Fahrer Kopmplimente gemacht  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Lach, ja große SUVs sind gern Ziel von “Miesmacherei“ aber da sollte man drüber stehen. Ein “Premium-PKW“ ist, wie du schon schreibst, gar nicht so weit weg vom SUV


----------



## P2063 (18. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich glaube SUVs sind pauschal das Objekt des "Hasses".



es hat eben jede Generation sein Hassobjekt, früher waren es Mantas, dann 3er und heute eben SUVs


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2017)

Ich finde diese Diskussion auch bescheuert. Soll jeder fahren, was er sich leisten und fahren will. Ich rege mich auch nicht über meine Nachbarin auf, die als Hausfrau mit nem VW T6 täglich in die Stadt zum Einkaufen fährt, obwohl dort noch 3 andere, "sinnvollere" Autos in der Garage stehen. Sie fährt diese Karre laut eigener Aussage eben "am liebsten" und die wurde wegen den Kindern gekauft (die mittlerweile überwiegend selbst ein Auto fahren und gar nicht mehr dort wohnen).


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2017)

Was mir halt immer sauer aufstößt ist das Argument "Überblick". Wenn niemand einen SUV, Transporter etc. fahren würde könnte man auch in " normal hohen" Autos wieder sehen was vor dem Vordermann passiert.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir halt immer sauer aufstößt ist das Argument "Überblick". Wenn niemand einen SUV, Transporter etc. fahren würde könnte man auch in " normal hohen" Autos wieder sehen was vor dem Vordermann passiert.



Der Überblick ist echt super  . 
Es ist ein ungewöhnliches Fahrgefühl, soweit oben und trotzdem fühlt es sich an wie in einem PKW.
Mir macht es Spaß. Der Komfort ist super, der Verbrauch ist niedrig und von den Kosten ist es kein Nachteil zu einem vergleichbar großen und vielseitigen Kombi oder Limousine.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir halt immer sauer aufstößt ist das Argument "Überblick". Wenn niemand einen SUV, Transporter etc. fahren würde könnte man auch in " normal hohen" Autos wieder sehen was vor dem Vordermann passiert.



Kommt drauf an...


----------



## Captn (18. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> es hat eben jede Generation sein Hassobjekt, früher waren es Mantas, dann 3er und heute eben SUVs


Ich sehe das ähnlich. Nur rege ich mich weniger über spezifische Fahrzeughalter, als viel mehr über gewisse Verhaltensweisen auf. Das fängt schon dabei an, dass ich abends 5min auf Parkplatzsuche bin, nur weil die Leute vor meiner Haustür zu blöd zum Parken sind. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir halt immer sauer aufstößt ist das Argument "Überblick". Wenn niemand einen SUV, Transporter etc. fahren würde könnte man auch in " normal hohen" Autos wieder sehen was vor dem Vordermann passiert.


Es hat schon seine Vorzüge soweit oben zu sitzen. Allein bei Nacht finde ich es ganz angenehm, wenn ich mal mit dem T5 meiner Mom fahren darf. Da stört einen dann nämlich auch nicht mehr, dass viel zu viele ihre Scheinwerfer falsch eingestellt haben. 
Außerdem würde ich behaupten, dass man in einem gewöhnlichen PKW nicht viel sieht, wenn man hinter mir fährt, weil meine Scheiben schlichtweg zu dunkel sind.


----------



## Jimiblu (18. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir halt immer sauer aufstößt ist das Argument "Überblick". Wenn niemand einen SUV, Transporter etc. fahren würde könnte man auch in " normal hohen" Autos wieder sehen was vor dem Vordermann passiert.


Was mich viel mehr nervt sind 'Argumente' wie: bessere weil höhere Sitzposition, deshalb besserer Überblick, als Rentner bequemeres Ein-/Aussteigen etc. Meist (im Bekanntenkreis) von Leuten, die IN der Großstadt Leben und keine Garage haben.

Nicht dass ich es den Leuten absprechen möchte, dass sie es so empfinden. Jedoch gibts doch schon ewig Transporter, Kompaktvans (A/B-Klasse etc.), und da treffen halt oben genannte Vorteile auf relativ geringe Länge der Fahrzeuge zwecks Parken. Das Design wird leider dem Nutzen entgegen gestellt und da verliert der Nutzen haushoch. Transporter sind halt uncooler als fette SUVs. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich die aktuellen SUVs alle ungefähr genauso hübsch finde wie meinen W169er Benz  
Ich hab wohl letztens Mal in der neuen GLE Monstrosität gesessen und bin auch ne Runde gefahren, aber irgendwie kam da kein Gefühl von "ich fühl mich hier sehr wohl" auf. Fühlte sich eher nach Leopard 2 an.

Aber jeder soll fahren was er will.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2017)

Manchmal wünschte ich mir das diese SUV Fahrer mal gezwungen werden mit einen Bobbycar im Straßenverkehr zu fahren damit sie mal ihre tollen SUV aus der Sicht eines Kindes betrachten können.

Der größte Vorteil eines SUV ist ja das man bei einem Unfall mit einem Kind nicht die Windschutzscheibe wechseln muss und nicht lange bangen muss ob das Kind den Unfal überlebt.
Die Frage ist meistens sofort geklärt.


----------



## Jimiblu (18. Januar 2017)

Sollen sie halt die Dinger so hoch machen, dass man drunter her laufen kann. Wo wir dann bei Monstertrucks wären


----------



## P2063 (18. Januar 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil eines SUV ist ja das man bei einem Unfall mit einem Kind nicht die Windschutzscheibe wechseln muss



das ist jetzt aber weder ein besonders neues noch ein spezielles SUV Problem.  Auch in den 90ern gab es schon fette Geländewagen die allem was kleiner war ohne großen Aufand den Motor in den Kofferraum schieben konnten und danach mit einem minimalen Kratzer am Kuhfänger weiter gefahren sind.

(abgesehen davon dürfte eine neue Frontscheibe billiger sein, als die gesamte Fahrzeugfront zu ersetzen die heutzutage ja nur noch eine einzige Knautschzone ist. Also wenn man wirklich keinen Wert auf Fußgängersicherheit legt, dann sollte man was möglichst massives kaufen)


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil eines SUV ist ja das man bei einem Unfall mit einem Kind nicht die Windschutzscheibe wechseln muss und nicht lange bangen muss ob das Kind den Unfal überlebt.
> Die Frage ist meistens sofort geklärt.



Wenn der Zusammenstoß mit einem Kind das Mass aller Dinge ist, dann muss man konsequenter Weise jeden PKW, Buss und LKW verbieten, denn bei all diesen potentiellen Unfallgegnern wird ein Kind die schlechteren Karten haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Korrekt, wobei gerade aktuelle SUVs da mit der Höhe dem Kind wohl am Ende besser tun als ein Sportwagen wo das Kind in die Scheibe fliegt. Die Scheibe gibt erst sehr spät nach.
Fußgängerschutz ist ja der Grund, warum bei Unfällen die Reparaturkosten heute so hoch liegen. Da geht sehr vielen geplant kaputt, um Energie abzubauen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. Januar 2017)

Also für all die, die nicht wissen wie es sich anfühlt von nem SUV angefahren zu werden, denen kann ich sagen: Aua!

Wobei der SUV der mich angefahren hat, ein 90kg Koloss ist, der mich mit Usain Bolt Geschwindigkeit umgerannt hat


----------



## Seeefe (18. Januar 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Manchmal wünschte ich mir das diese SUV Fahrer mal gezwungen werden mit einen Bobbycar im Straßenverkehr zu fahren damit sie mal ihre tollen SUV aus der Sicht eines Kindes betrachten können.
> 
> Der größte Vorteil eines SUV ist ja das man bei einem Unfall mit einem Kind nicht die Windschutzscheibe wechseln muss und nicht lange bangen muss ob das Kind den Unfal überlebt.
> Die Frage ist meistens sofort geklärt.


Mir wurde als Kind beigebracht vor dem überqueren einer Straße nach links und rechts zu schauen und nicht vor welchen Wagen ich mich mehr fürchten muss.
Sorry, aber dieses "Argument" halte ich für absurd.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2017)

> Korrekt, wobei gerade aktuelle SUVs da mit der Höhe dem Kind wohl am Ende besser tun als ein Sportwagen wo das Kind in die Scheibe fliegt. Die Scheibe gibt erst sehr spät nach.



Selten so einen Humbug gelesen 



> Als Faktoren, die die Gefährlichkeit der SUVs gegenüber anderen Pkw erhöhen, wurde – neben größerer Masse und Frontsteifigkeit – vor allem ihre Frontgeometrie ausgemacht. Der Frontbereich mit Stoßfänger liegt bei einem SUV wesentlich höher über der Straße und überträgt somit bei einem Zusammenstoß mit einem Fußgänger die Energie direkter in dessen körperliches Zentrum, bzw. im Falle eines Kleinkindes sogar direkt auf den Kopf. Der Stoßfänger eines Pkw dagegen trifft zunächst die Unterschenkel, und der Getroffene wird auf die Fronthaube geschleudert. Die Energie wird hier also zunächst auf eine periphere Körperregion übertragen und teilweise durch die Schleuderbewegung verbraucht.[9]
> Die bereits zitierte Studie von Ballesteros et al. machte auch Aussagen zum Risiko für Rad- und Motorradfahrer. Demnach war das kombinierte Todesrisiko für Fußgänger und Radfahrer bei einem Unfall mit einem LTV im Vergleich zu einem normalen Pkw um 82 Prozent erhöht; für Motorradfahrer stieg es sogar um 125 Prozent.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

True du kennst den Frontaufbau aktueller Autos?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2017)

Nööp .....aber mein Nachbar ist Rettungssanitäter und der hat  eine eindeutige Meinung zu SUV bzw berichtet er ab und zu was von Kindern übrigbleibt wenn sie auf so einen Treffen.

Der Unterschied zwischen drübergeflogen und davor geklatscht ist gewaltig 

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch 
Ich liebe selber Autos .....aber ich habe auch zwei Kinder und wenn ihr mal mit dem Auto hinter euren Jungen herfährt und der dann mit seinen 13 Jahren sich versucht im Strßenverkehr zu bewegen weil er mit 13 den Bürgersteig nicht mehr benutzten darf dann ändert ihr vllt eure Meinung zu SUV deren einzigster Nutzen daran besteht den anderen zu zeigen was für ein dicker Fisch man ist.

Sieht ziemlich verloren aus wenn der dann an der Ampel an der Linksabbiegerspur steht und beidseitig von Reifen flankiert wird die fast größer sind wie er selbst


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Frag ihm mal zu meinem speziellen Fall, Kopf auf Scheibe zu Körper plan vor Kunststofffront.
Denn aktuelle SUVs sind vorn aus Plastik, das gibt im ersten Step erst mal nach, eine Scheibe ist für nen Kopf übel.

Natürlich gibt es immer Szenarien, die die Rahmenbedingungen so haben, dass es auch anders aus geht. Das werde ich nicht bestreiten. Hinzu kommt natürlich dass der Impulssatz gültig bleibt, sprich ein Auto höherer Masse hat bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit mehr  Energie. Das gilt aber ja auch bei Polo vs Phaeton...
Am Ende ist natürlich die ganz spezielle Situation des Unfalls entscheidend...

Nebenbei ein Grund, weshalb ich innerorts die Geschwindigkeit strikter einhalte und Situationen auch gern mal zu vorsichtig angehe, sprich eher vom Gas, Fuß über die Bremse... Kinder und auch jede andere Form von Fußgängern sind natürlich so oder so die schwächeren und bedürfen entsprechender Aufmerksamkeit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Nur lasse ich mir davon nicht das Fahren verbieten und auch nicht die Wahl des Autos einschränken.

Ich hab in fast 18 Jahren Führerschein nicht einen richtigen Unfall gehabt, lediglich 2 mal in der Familie und einmal auf einem Parkplatz leicht eine Berührung mit einem anderen Auto gehabt.
Beim Motorrad ist mir mal ein Auto aufgefahren... aber hey, da kann ich ja nix zu 
Fußgänger und Radfahrer hab ich noch nicht in Bedrängnis gebracht.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2017)

Das Problen ist das wenn zum Bsp ein Kind zwischen parkenden Autos auf die Straße läuft ist ein SUV ein weitaus ernst zunehmeder Unfallgegner wie ein PKW.
Die Chance das die volle Energie des zusammenstoßes den Kopf trifft ist bei einen SUV am höhsten.

Zwei Dinge sind dabei vollkommen egal 

a....ob der Fahrer vorsichtig gefahren ist oder nicht denn es liegt nicht in seiner Hand ob der Unfall passiert 

b .....wieviel Energie der Stoßfänger abbaut ....es braucht nicht viel um einen Kinderkopf zu knacken


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Na das wieviel ist schon wichtig, denn wenn genug abgebaut wird sind die Verletzungen geringer, aber ja, Kopfhöhe ist natürlich schlechter.

Und doch der Fahrer kann hier Einfluss nehmen, indem er nämlich mit soetwas rechnet, die Geschwindigkeit vorher anpasst, ...

Sicherlich nicht auf der Heinrich Nordhoff Straße in Wob (als Beispiel für eine 4-spurige Straße) aber in Wohnbereichen schon.

In meinen Augen sind große Städte für Kinder bis 14/15 eher so und so nichts, wo man sie unbeaufsichtigt lassen kann. Das ist aber natürlich real schwer umsetzbar.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2017)

Blöderweise verhalten sich nicht alle so wie du .
Und es ging mir dabei nicht um vielbefahrende große Straßen sondern eher um Wohngebiete der gehobenen Klasse.
Genau da findest du nämlich viele dieser SUV und wenn du mal beobachtest wie überfordert die Weibchen dann sind auf dem weg zum einkaufen mit einem SUV dann bekommst du Angst um deine Kinder die draußen spielen.

Genau an dem Punkt fragst du dich dann ....muss das sein ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ....darf dann ändert ihr vllt eure Meinung zu SUV deren einzigster Nutzen daran besteht den anderen zu zeigen was für ein dicker Fisch man ist.



Ich würde jetzt gerne sagen das ich selten soviel Quatsch gelesen habe, leider liesst man den Sche**ß häufiger.
Ein SUV zum angeben macht extrem wenig Sinn, da er ziemlich exakt gleich viel kostet wie ein gewöhnlicher Kombi der oberen Mittelklasse. Sprich ein A6 Avant mit gleichem Motor, Getriebe, Antriebskonzept und Ausstattung kostet bis auf ein paar Cent das Gleiche wie ein Q7 mit gleicher Ausstattung.

Also nix mit angeben oder jeder Familienkombi ist ebenfalls nur zum angeben da.

Bescheuert  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Da geb ich dir in dieser Situation recht, wobei ich da nicht alle SUVs über einen Kamm scheren würde. Gerade die Mini-SUVs sind da eher nur leicht größere Kleinwagen, das ist ja kein Thema.
Wozu allerdings Mittelklasse-SUVs im Innenstadtbereich zum Einkaufen nötig sind, ist tatsächlich fragwürdig. Und wieso “Frau“ sowas fährt, wenn sie damit überfordert ist ebenfalls.
Andererseits hat unser Verkehrsminister mit den Wechselkennzeichen natürlich jegwede Alternative zunichte gemacht, indem für beide Fahrzeuge die volle Steuer fällig wäre... da sind Lösungen wie bei den Schweizern sinnig und würden vielleicht sogar dazu führen, dass ein Kleinwagen im Alltag in der Stadt benutzt würde und für entsprechende Fahrten dann das SUV genutzt werden könnte.

Aber naja, deutsche Politiker waren ja eher selten Vordenker.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Januar 2017)

Ich halte diesen Gedankenweg für sinnlos, denn diesen kannst du ja unendlich  weiterspinnen, ohne das du zu einem Ergebnis kommst. Objektiv lässt sich das ja fast gar nicht packen.

Ein A6 kommt auch mit einer größeren Masse daher als ein Daihatsu Cuore. Ein LKW wird auch größeren Schaden anrichten, als ein SUV.

Ein Unfall ist immer ein unvorhersehbares Ereignis und wie er ausgeht hängt immer von mehr als nur einem Faktor ab... Klar ist ein SUV groß, aber vielleicht bremst der Fahrer des SUV auch eher als der Fahrer vom Sportcoupe, weil er das Kind eher zwischen den parkenden Autos gesehen hat? Nur mal eins Beispiel. 

Als Randaspekt ist dieser Einwurf sicher geeignet aber nicht als Leitlinie einer Diskussion/eines Themas, welches man über alle anderen Argumente stellt.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt gerne sagen das ich selten soviel Quatsch gelesen habe, leider liesst man den Sche**ß häufiger.
> Ein SUV zum angeben macht extrem wenig Sinn, da er ziemlich exakt gleich viel kostet wie ein gewöhnlicher Kombi der oberen Mittelklasse. Sprich ein A6 Avant mit gleichem Motor, Getriebe, Antriebskonzept und Ausstattung kostet bis auf ein paar Cent das Gleiche wie ein Q7 mit gleicher Ausstattung.
> 
> Also nix mit angeben oder jeder Familienkombi ist ebenfalls nur zum angeben da.
> ...



Okay, jetzt frag ich doch mal. Warum hast du eine Kuh (finde nur das Wortspiel lustig weil du immer wieder "eine Q" schreibst und nicht einen)? Du könntest ja auch einen Kombi fahren. Jetzt denke ich kommt das mit dem höheren sitzen. Das hättest du wie hier schon erwähnt wurde aber auch in einem Minivan/T6 usw. Also warum nicht so einen? Eben weil es doch auch um die Selbstdarstellung geht. Ist auch völlig in Ordnung. Jeder darf fahren was er will. Jedoch stumpf zu behaupten es hätte nur nützliche Gründe, das ist Quatsch. Genau wie Familienkombis für 100.000. Die sind nach zwei Jahren eh voll Schokolade und Matsch, wenn man Pech hat. Wie immer gibts beide Extreme und die Mitte dazwischen. Ich finde, wir sollten das Thema abhaken.


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2017)

Ich bin mit ITpassion ja ab und an nicht einer Meinung aber da hat er Recht. Mein Vater fuhr auch lange Zeit Touareg, Q7 und M-Klasse (von einer G-Klasse hat ihn meine Mutter abgehalten ), einfach weil es ihm gefiel und vor allem, um ein nicht all zu kleines Segelboot zu ziehen. Ich frage ihn mal. ob er von anderen dicken Fischen angesprochen wurde, als er das Teil ins Wasser gelassen hat. 

Was ich sagen will: Die Argumentation ist blödsinnig. Die Teile sind für die Straße zugelassen und jeder schrottreife LKW aus dem Baltikum auf der Autobahn macht mir mehr Sorgen, als die ach so schlimmen SUV. Wenn ich eine E-Klasse fahre, bin ich dann nicht genau so ein dicker Fisch? Scheint nur keinen meiner Nachbarn zu interessieren, was daran liegen mag, dass die oftmals doppelt so teure Autos fahren. Ich bin eher ein kleiner Fisch hier.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Januar 2017)

Schwarzer fetter SUV+weiße Frau mit Kurzhaar Schnitt+ Starbucks Kaffe= Klischee 

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2017)

> Ein SUV zum angeben macht extrem wenig Sinn, da er ziemlich exakt gleich viel kostet wie ein gewöhnlicher Kombi der oberen Mittelklasse. Sprich ein A6 Avant mit gleichem Motor, Getriebe, Antriebskonzept und Ausstattung kostet bis auf ein paar Cent das Gleiche wie ein Q7 mit gleicher Ausstattung.



Was was kostet ist doch wurscht.

Darum geht es doch gar nicht 
Ich glaube mal ein SUV wirkt doch ein wenig cooler wie eine Familienkutsche.

Aber da ich von Kindern vorhin angefangen habe ...
Frag doch mal einen 10jährigen was das coolste Auto ist wenn ein paar an ihm vorbeigefahren sind.
Wenn ein SUV dabei war wird er höchstwahrscheinlich sagen das der es war unabhängig wie alt oder wie teuer.

Zum angeben braucht es nichts teueres sondern auffällig ist viel wichtiger 

Aber verate mir doch mal wozu ein SUV gut ist ....vielleicht versteh ich es ja bzw kann ich mir dann wenigsten erklären wie man dazu kommt sowas zu fahren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Ach wie gut dass mein Traum-Groß-SUV keinen interessiert  mit dem H im Oval vorn im Grill wird man eh immer eher mitleidig angeschaut, als ob man sich kein richtiges Auto leisten könne


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

Schwarze SUV sind eh Mainstream. Das hat ITpassion deutlich besser gemacht.


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So wurde ich direkt ins Büro gefahren, Abends wieder abgeholt und habe meinen Wagen mit frischem Reifen und schön gereinigt wieder bekommen.



Die haben dir noch nicht mal nen Leihwagen gegeben? o_O Das ist ja quasi ein Tritt in den Arsch...


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

Naja, du darfst nicht vergessen dass er vermutlich mehr Autos in der Garage hat als sein Händler.  (das würde ich auch gern von mir behaupten können)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2017)

Außerdem, wer weiß ob es ihm nicht angeboten wurde, er es aber nicht brauchte...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die haben dir noch nicht mal nen Leihwagen gegeben? o_O Das ist ja quasi ein Tritt in den Arsch...


Wieso? Gebracht und geholt zu werden ist das beste was einem passieren kann, wenn man zwischenzeitlich keinen fahrbaren untersatz benötigt. Dadurch entfällt gerade in der stadt die lästige parkplatz-suche und das geld für das leihauto fällt auch nicht an. Zudem muß man nicht mit irgendeiner kleinen gurke los tuckern.  (ich bin schon C1 als werkstattersatzwagen gefahren und das über 2 wochen )


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2017)

Also wenn ich zum Service muss, bringe ich das Auto hin und werde dann nach Hause gefahren.
Abends werde ich entweder wieder abgeholt oder meine Frau bringt das Auto mit.
Wozu brauche ich da nen Leihwagen?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2017)

Beim letzten mal habe ich für den Leihwagen nichts bezahlt (OK, war auch nen 1k€ Auftrag) und als XC60 war er auch nicht wirklich zu klein. Ganz im Gegenteil, das Ding in die Garage zu bekommen war ziemlich knapp.

Gebracht und geholt fände ich auch prima, nur leider macht das auf meine Heim/Arbeit/Werkstatt Entfernung niemand.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2017)

Bringen und holen fände ich auch nicht gut. Ich will schließlich fahren wann ich will. Plötzlich mal eben den ganzen Tag umplanen weil ich keinen Untersatz hätte, wäre nichts für mich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich eh weiß, der Leihwagen steht nur den ganzen Tag auf dem Firmenparkplatz rum, dann brauche ich das Auto ohnehin nicht. An einem freien Tag ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt frag ich doch mal. Warum hast du eine Kuh (finde nur das Wortspiel lustig weil du immer wieder "eine Q" schreibst und nicht einen)? Du könntest ja auch einen Kombi fahren. Jetzt denke ich kommt das mit dem höheren sitzen. Das hättest du wie hier schon erwähnt wurde aber auch in einem Minivan/T6 usw. Also warum nicht so einen? Eben weil es doch auch um die Selbstdarstellung geht. Ist auch völlig in Ordnung. Jeder darf fahren was er will. Jedoch stumpf zu behaupten es hätte nur nützliche Gründe, das ist Quatsch. Genau wie Familienkombis für 100.000. Die sind nach zwei Jahren eh voll Schokolade und Matsch, wenn man Pech hat. Wie immer gibts beide Extreme und die Mitte dazwischen. Ich finde, wir sollten das Thema abhaken.



Ich habe mich für "die" Q aus mehreren Gründen entschieden. Zum einen fuhr ich schon vor rund 15 Jahren betrieblich einen X5 und fand es immer extrem entspannt so hoch über die Autobahn zu fliegen. Vom parken beim Kunden ganz zu schweigen, wirklich praktisch einfach auf einen Bürgersteig bedenkenlos hochfahren zu können  .
Dann kam eben noch dazu das ich nicht bereit bin für einen Kombi eine größere Summe auszugeben, da für mich Kombis nur "Nutzfahrzeuge" ohne Emotion sind.
Einen Van, oder auf Deutsch Lieferwagen, kam für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage, da es weder die Motoren die ich möchte gibt, noch die Qualität oder Ausstattung. 

Ich hatte in den letzten 7 Jahren 2 Cabrios und einen Roadster, u.A. . D.h. "normale" Karosserieformen interessieren mich nicht so sehr. Insofern nix mit Selbstdarsteller, sondern ich kaufe was mir gefällt. Wenn ich Mainstream gewollt hätte wäre es irgendein grauer Kombi geworden.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber verate mir doch mal wozu ein SUV gut ist ....vielleicht versteh ich  es ja bzw kann ich mir dann wenigsten erklären wie man dazu kommt sowas  zu fahren




Ich kann immer nur von meiner Perspektive sprechen, für mich ist ein SUV so praktisch wie ein Kombi, so cool wie ein Geländewagen, vom Fahrspaß so unterhaltsam wie ein Cabrio - eben ein etwas anderes Fahrgefühl und das alles zum gleichen Preis wie ein vergleichbares "normales" Fahrzeug.

Insofern finde ich derzeit das SUVs die optimale Allzweckwaffe sind.



Seabound schrieb:


> Die haben dir noch nicht mal nen Leihwagen  gegeben? o_O Das ist ja quasi ein Tritt in den Arsch...




Sicherlich hätten sie mir gerne ein Auto vermietet aber da ich für Dienstag keine Aussentermine geplant hatte, hätte der Wagen den ganzen Tag vorm Büro gestanden. Das wäre mir aber keinen Cent wert gewesen. Ausserdem möchte ich die Servicefreundlichkeit meines Händlers nicht überstrapazieren. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr an meinem Geburtstag eine 7 Sitzige Q für ein Wochenende kostenfrei überlassen bekommen und unaufgefordert als Übergangswagen (zwischen Rückgabe A5 beim alten Händler und der Werksabholung meiner Q) für eine Woche eine SQ7 kostenfrei bekommen. D.h. wenn ich um was bitten würde, würde ich es womöglich sogar gratis bekommen. Aber ich fühle mich eher unwohl wenn eine Geschäftsbeziehung ein wenig einseitig wird.


----------



## taks (19. Januar 2017)

Darum einfach eine Werkstatt nehmen die gleich neben dem Büro liegt ^^
Am Morgen abstellen und nach der Arbeit wieder nach Hause fahren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Dann kam eben noch dazu das ich nicht bereit bin für einen Kombi eine größere Summe auszugeben, da für mich Kombis nur "Nutzfahrzeuge" ohne Emotion sind.


Der Q ist, in meinen augen, aber auch nur ein kombi mit mehr bodenfreiheit. Und das macht den auch nicht unbedingt geländegängig.
Ansonsten sind "emotionen" ja ein recht dehnbarer begriff. Ich hatte auch mit meinem 130PS passat und hab mit dem 122PS Caddy spaß. Mit beiden fahrzeugen kann man zwar keine beschleunigungs-orgien feiern, aber wie mußte ich mir von einem rallye-fahrer mal anhören: "Was nützt dir ein schnelles auto, wenn du dich nicht traust einfach in die kurven zu halten".


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der Q ist, in meinen augen, aber auch nur ein kombi mit mehr bodenfreiheit. Und das macht den auch nicht unbedingt geländegängig.



Ich fahre zwar erst rund seit 22 Jahren Auto aber ob du es glaubst oder nicht, bisher waren alle Ziele die ich ansteuerte per Straße problemlos zu erreichen. Insofern würde ich mir für mich keinen Geländewagen kaufen. Ich könnte ihn nie artgerecht nutzen. 
Und ja, ein SUV ist nur ein praktischerer Kombi, sieht aber in meinen Augen besser aus und ist vom fahren her deutlich lustiger, hohe Sitzposition und so  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und ja, ein SUV ist nur ein praktischerer Kombi, sieht aber in meinen Augen besser aus und ist vom fahren her deutlich lustiger, hohe Sitzposition und so  .


Also ich bin auch schon 20 jahre mit diversen autos unterwegs und ich denke, das du die hohe sitzposition auch irgendwann mal satt haben wirst. Dazu kommt halt das man von "da oben" zwar schön weit sehen kann, aber nicht weiß was sehr nah am auto ist. (zumindest nicht ohne jeder menge elektronischer helferlein)


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch schon 20 jahre mit diversen autos unterwegs und ich denke, das du die hohe sitzposition auch irgendwann mal satt haben wirst. Dazu kommt halt das man von "da oben" zwar schön weit sehen kann, aber nicht weiß was sehr nah am auto ist. (zumindest nicht ohne jeder menge elektronischer helferlein)



Damit könntest du recht haben. Als ich 2010 meinen TT Roadster bekam fand ich es extrem toll offen zu fahren. 2016 hatte ich mein A5 Cabrio nur dreimal offen.

Was die Helfer angeht bin ich soweit ganz zufrieden. 360° Kameras, Parksensoren rundherum, 70m Radar nach hinten, 2x 300m Radar nach vorne, 5 Kameras, .... .
Paßt schon.
Wobei ich sagen muss das du auch in diesem Punkt irgendwo recht hast, denn heute Morgen wollte ich vor so einem Pfosten einparken (also einen aus Metal und nicht mit zwei Beinen  ) und das Ding war durch die Fenster unsichtbar, auf dem Monitor aber zu sehen. Siehe Foto...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim letzten mal habe ich für den Leihwagen  nichts bezahlt (OK, war auch nen 1k€ Auftrag) und als XC60 war er auch  nicht wirklich zu klein. Ganz im Gegenteil, das Ding in die Garage zu  bekommen war ziemlich knapp.



Sooo groß ist er doch nicht. Laut Wiki 4644mm lang und 1891 breit.



taks schrieb:


> Darum einfach eine Werkstatt nehmen die gleich neben dem Büro liegt ^^
> Am Morgen abstellen und nach der Arbeit wieder nach Hause fahren.



Wenn es so einfach gehen würde.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Darum einfach eine Werkstatt nehmen die gleich neben dem Büro liegt ^^
> Am Morgen abstellen und nach der Arbeit wieder nach Hause fahren.



Den Luxus hatte ich mal, leider hat die Werkstatt gegenüber zu gemacht. Wart echt praktisch mit dem Räder wechseln und ähnlichen Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Damit könntest du recht haben. Als ich 2010 meinen TT Roadster bekam fand ich es extrem toll offen zu fahren. 2016 hatte ich mein A5 Cabrio nur dreimal offen.
> 
> Was die Helfer angeht bin ich soweit ganz zufrieden. 360° Kameras, Parksensoren rundherum, 70m Radar nach hinten, 2x 300m Radar nach vorne, 5 Kameras, .... .
> Paßt schon.
> ...



Das liegt aber nicht am Auto, sondern an deiner Sitzeinstellung. Wenn man das durch das Fenster richtig sieht, ist der Sitz eingestellt wie in einem Roadster. Siehst du! Du willst so ein Auto gar nicht. Du bist und bleibst ein Asphalthintern. 

PS: Dein Satz mit dem Pfosten hat mich erst mal fünf Minuten lächeln lassen. Danke dafür.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am Auto, sondern an deiner Sitzeinstellung. Wenn man das durch das Fenster richtig sieht, ist der Sitz eingestellt wie in einem Roadster. Siehst du! Du willst so ein Auto gar nicht. Du bist und bleibst ein Asphalthintern.



Hallo, ich bin 1,90m groß, da kann ich den Sitz nicht rauf pumpen bis zum geht nicht mehr  .


----------



## Seeefe (19. Januar 2017)

Bekommt man bei einem SUV nicht ungefähr ein Gespür dafür, wie die Maße des Wagens sind?


----------



## Zeiss (19. Januar 2017)

Großes Auto muss man halt auch fahren können...


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei einem SUV nicht ungefähr ein Gespür dafür, wie die Maße des Wagens sind?



Natürlich. Auch die Fahrerfahrung hilft. Aber dennoch fahre ich immer relativ vorsichtig. 
Denn die schlechtesten Fahrer sind die die sich für besonders gut halten. Ist eben wie so oft im Leben, kennst ja den Spruch mit den Hunden die am lautesten kläffen  .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was die Helfer angeht bin ich soweit ganz zufrieden. 360° Kameras...


Die fand ich bei der V-klasse faszinierend...also den drauf-blick, den  man präsentiert bekommt. Ob es auf dauer etwas für mich wäre, ich weiß  nicht. Bin diesbezüglich "alte schule" und hab die umgebung bestmöglich  im kopf bzw. schaue im notfall mal schnell nach wie ich gerade stehe.


Seeefe schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei einem SUV nicht ungefähr ein Gespür dafür, wie die Maße des Wagens sind?


Bekommt man bei allen autos, wenn man betreffendes nur lange genug fährt und ohne diverse helferlein unterwegs ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei allen autos, wenn man betreffendes nur lange genug fährt und ohne diverse helferlein unterwegs ist.



Nach meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung, nach 17 Autos, bekommt man für jedes Auto ein Gespür, egal ob BMW 316 ohne ABS oder sonst was modernes wie eine Servolenkung (Auto Nr. 1) oder bei einem Q7 mit allem was helfen kann (Auto Nr. 17).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2017)

Ich hab so eher das gefühl, das die "helferlein" dazu verführen, diese auch zu benutzen. Denke nicht das sich da ein gefühl für die größe einstellen kann, da man ja jederzeit information hat wo man steht.
Mir stellt sich das problem aber nicht. 50k für eine V-klasse wären beim letzten auto-kauf mein maximum gewesen und ich glaube gerade nicht, das das noch für die kameras gereicht hätte. Da wären die 190 PS wichtiger gewesen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sooo groß ist er doch nicht. Laut Wiki 4644mm lang und 1891 breit.


Länge war auch kein Thema, aber 1,9m + "LKW-Spiegel" ist halt nicht soo viel schmaler als das Tor einer Einzelgarage.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin 1,90m groß, da kann ich den Sitz nicht rauf pumpen bis zum geht nicht mehr  .


 
Dann ist deine Beifahrerin echt winzig, oder? Ich bin 2,01m groß und mein Sitz ist immer ganz unten und ganz hinten (leider immer die B-Säule neben der Wange) und trotzdem ist der Beifahrersitz meist ähnlich tief eingestellt. Bei dir sind da locker 10cm Unterschied. Das hat auch schon beim letzten Q7 genervt. So ein großes Auto, dass eh schon hoch ist, aber Platz für große Menschen? Pustekuchen. Ich war davon total enttäuscht. 

Was das mit den Helferlein angeht: Dein Wortlaut war: "mit allem was helfen kann". Wie kann es denn helfen, wenn du es ohne auch perfekt hinbekommst? Helfen können die erst, wenn du es ohne nicht so gut hinbekommst. Das liegt ja in der Natur der Sache. Wie dem auch sei, ich denke jeder ist da anders veranlagt. Meine Frau hat sich z.B. letztens selbst dabei erwischt, beim im Dunkeln rückwärts einparken auf das Piepen zu warten. Durch den vielen Schnee, hab ich das aber deaktiviert gehabt, damit sie nicht irritiert wird. Bei mir bekommt sie dagegen immer mal wieder einen Schreck, weil ich mir die Stelle meist einmal anschaue und dann idR mit einer schnellen Bewegung einparke. Also ich weiß ja die Maße des Autos und wenn ich z.B. an einem Parkplatz vorbei fahre und sehe dass es knapp passen müsste, dann halte ich, lege den Rückwärtsgang ein und trete aufs Gas. Dabei schauen meine Augen ausschließlich auf eventuelle Fußgänger, aber nicht auf die Fahrzeuge/Hindernisse. Einfach weil ich irgendwie vorher ein Bild im Kopf habe wie die Bewegung aussehen sollte damit es passt. Das liegt mir irgendwie von Natur aus. Ich schweife aber ab. Meine Frau hat jedenfalls früher ähnlich sicher geparkt. Einmal ums Auto, einmal rein setzen und dann lief das. Wenn sie jetzt aber sieht wie ich die Pieper deaktiviere, wird sie direkt etwas unsicher. Das ist bei meinem besten Freund auch so, also ist sie schon mal kein Einzelfall. Im Firmenfuhrpark gab es nach serienmäßigen Einparkhilfen im Heck auch mehr Frontschäden als vorher. Sprich vorher hatten wir Wagen ohne, dann ausschließlich mit. Hinten gab's allerdings nur ein einziges mal einen selbstverschuldeten Schaden danach. Das sorgt also wirklich bei vielen für mehr Unsicherheit. Anders kann ich mir diese Entwicklung damals nicht erklären. Zusammengefasst:
Autos ohne Hilfe: Wenige Schäden hinten und fast keine vorn.
Autos mit Hilfe: Quasi keine Schäden hinten und viele vorne. 
Das muss natürlich nicht die Norm sein, aber wir hatten über 2000 PKW im Fuhrpark und das ist schon etwas das man als repräsentativ ansehen könnte.

PS: Wo steht deine Q da eigentlich auf deinem Avatar? Das sieht aus wie eine Lobby oder so was? Sieht jedenfalls ganz cool aus.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> PS: Wo steht deine Q da eigentlich auf deinem Avatar? Das sieht aus wie eine Lobby oder so was? Sieht jedenfalls ganz cool aus.



Das ist das Audi Forum Ingolstadt, also die Werksabholung.

Zu den bösen Helferlein kann ich nur positives berichten. Sei es sowas wie ABS oder ESP oder sowas profanes wie der Park-Lenk-Assistent. Letzteren hatte ich noch nie erfolgreich getestet aber in der Woche mit der SQ hatte ich den Fall das ich im dunklen Nachhause kam, es hat geregnet also alle Kameras und die Spiegel verschmiert und meine nette Nachbarschaft parkt so das man mit 2 Kleinwagen 3 Fullsize-SUV Parkplätze belegt. War also schlecht zu handlen. Egal, Knöpfchen gedrückt, an der Lücke vorbeigefahren, OK angeklickt und der Hobel hat sich perfekt in die Lücke gepresst. Hinten Restabstand ca. 10 cm, vorne vielleicht 40 cm. Wer das am Hügel, im dunkeln, ohne Sicht besser kann hat meinen Respekt verdient. 
Sowas sind keine wichtigen Features aber im Fall der Fälle nicht schlecht. Und was meine Parkkünste angeht, mit Sicht jedes Fahrzeug was passt in die entsprechende Lücke ist kein Problem, ohne Sicht, leider keine Chance.


----------



## P2063 (20. Januar 2017)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Zu den bösen Helferlein kann ich nur positives berichten... sowas profanes wie der Park-Lenk-Assistent



wie funktioniert das heutzutage eigentlich genau, bleibt der Wagen mittlerweile auch von selbst stehen oder kann sogar noch mal zur Korrektur vor- und zurücksetzen?

ich hab diese Einparkhilfe bisher nur mal mit einem Passat ausprobiert den ich vor 3 Jahren als Leihwagen hatte, bei dem musste die Lücke gefühlt doppelt so groß sein wie das Auto damit er einem einen Parkplatz angeboten hat und wenn man nicht rechtzeitig auf die Bremse tritt vergrößert er die Parklücke noch mal. Die Lenkbewegungen waren viel zu hektisch, der ganze Vorgang hat sich weder komfortabel noch sicher angefühlt. Und dann hat der Karren auch noch mit fast 30cm Abstand zum Bordstein gestanden. Kurz, die TEchnik hat mich damals alles andere als überzeugt...


----------



## Cleriker (20. Januar 2017)

Ich hab das auch zu Release damals im Passat so erlebt. Zuletzt allerdings in einem touran funktionierte das ganz ordentlich. Zwar noch immer mit ewig viel Abstand in alle Richtungen, Aber nicht mehr so ruckartig und gebremst hat er sich selbst. Letzteres macht er ja über die Abstandswarner und damit das überhaupt klappt muss so viel Platz nach hinten sein, dass er sich ran tasten kann. Selbst kann man ja auch direkt bis auf die letzten paar Zentimeter rangieren. Das wäre da aber nicht möglich, da es konstant in dem Bereich des durchgehenden piepens wäre. Also die ganze Zeit schon bremsen angesagt wäre.
In einem Adam Rocks konnte ich das auch als Beifahrer probieren und das ging flotter und beim rückwärts einlenken auch vorne viel enger als im touran, Ansonsten war's aber das gleiche. Diese Systeme wollen halt Platz. Ist auch verständlich. Die Hersteller wollen ja gewährleistet haben nicht ständig für Schäden haftbar gemacht zu werden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (20. Januar 2017)

Ich persönlich halte nichts von diesen Einparkhilfen. Bei der Größe der Lücke, die sie brauchen, kann wohl jeder jedes Auto einparken und das Ding lässt auch ewig Platz vorne und hinten.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Länge war auch kein Thema, aber 1,9m +  "LKW-Spiegel" ist halt nicht soo viel schmaler als das Tor einer  Einzelgarage.



Das Problem kenne ich zu gut. Der 7er ist an den Aussenspiegel 2,2m breit.


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (20. Januar 2017)

Ich meld mich nun auch mal und erbitte um Rat Bzw. Empfehlungen [emoji5]
Und zwar muss ich ab September jeden Tag Ca 85km Pendeln. Denke mal dafür eignet sich ein Diesel am besten, sonst sind ja die Benzinkosten ziemlich hoch oder? 
Habe ein Budget von 8k-10k. Ob Kleinwagen oder Kombi ist relativ egal  
Sollte nicht allzu teuer in der Versicherung und sonstigem sein. 
Wohne in Frankfurt/M falls das helfen sollte [emoji5]
Danke schon mal für die Anregungen und die Bemühungen [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (20. Januar 2017)

Hatte Anfang letzten Jahres die gleiche Situation. Wohne in Hadamar (bei Limburg) und muss jeden Tag nach Schmitten (~50 km eine Strecke). Habe mich damals für einen Opel Corsa entschieden mit 75PS Diesel. Reicht vollkommen, auch mit 4 Personen im Auto, und verbraucht im Schnitt 4,8 Liter (geht allerdings auch einiges bergauf, da geht weniger bei gerader Strecke). Im Zweifelsfall den 95 PS Diesel, aber der soll nicht so gut ziehen. Da sollte man für deinen Preisrahmen einiges finden, auch mit wintertauglicher Ausstattung (Lenk- und Sitzheizung).

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (20. Januar 2017)

Zerfallgesetzt schrieb:


> Und zwar muss ich ab September jeden Tag Ca 85km Pendeln. Denke mal dafür eignet sich ein Diesel am besten, sonst sind ja die Benzinkosten ziemlich hoch oder?
> Wohne in Frankfurt/M



kann man pauschal so nicht sagen. Wenn es ein gebrauchter sein soll ist zumindest das Risiko eines Wertverlustes nicht so groß. Allerdings muss man sich grade bei älteren Dieseln darüber im klaren sein, dass man den eventuell nicht mehr zu einem vernünftigen Preis los wird wenn tatsächlich die nächste Stufe der Feinstaubplaketten beschlossen wird und man in ein paar Jahren damit nicht mehr in die Innenstadt darf.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man sich grade bei älteren Dieseln darüber im klaren sein, dass man den eventuell nicht mehr zu einem vernünftigen Preis los wird wenn tatsächlich die nächste Stufe der Feinstaubplaketten beschlossen wird und man in ein paar Jahren damit nicht mehr in die Innenstadt darf.


Ich denke mal, das das bei benzinern in zukunft nicht anders werden wird. Auch die bekommen über kurz oder lang einen partikel-filter und unterliegen dann auch dieser gegebenheit.

@Zerfallgesetzt
Wenn es dir hauptsächlich um den verbrauch geht, es gibt auch spritmonitor.de und die haben eine liste der sparsamsten autos. Da kannst du halt markenmäßig schauen und suchst dann das, was in der anschaffung am günstigsten ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

A2 1.2tdi


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> DAS meine ich mit Theater!


Und das hättest du sehr einfach vermeiden können, wenn du einfach nicht so sparsam gefahren wärst.  Motoren brauchen einfach zwischendurch mal Feuer, sonst setzt sich alles ruckzuck zu.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ideal. Ich muß mich  jeden arbeitstag 35min, einfache strecke, mit irgendwelchen anderen  autofahrern auf der landstraße herum ärgern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Endlich mal einer der vernünftig mit Allrad unterwegs ist.  Es ist einfach viel angenehmer auf Schnee, wenn man mit Gas das Heck lenken lässt und nicht in das Untersteuern des Todes verfällt.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. Januar 2017)

Doofe Frage:
Mir ist, im Auto meiner Mutter (VW Touran), eine Parkhauskarte zwischen Windschutzscheibe und Plastikverkleidung reingerutscht.
Kommt man da irgendwie leicht ran oder ist das mit größerem Aufwand verbunden?
Sehen tut man sie von außen und von innen nicht mehr. Die ist da wohl irgendwo ins Nirvana gerutscht


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2017)

Ich würde das Stück Papier einfach drin liegen lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage:
> Mir ist, im Auto meiner Mutter (VW Touran), eine Parkhauskarte zwischen Windschutzscheibe und Plastikverkleidung reingerutscht.
> Kommt man da irgendwie leicht ran oder ist das mit größerem Aufwand verbunden?
> Sehen tut man sie von außen und von innen nicht mehr. Die ist da wohl irgendwo ins Nirvana gerutscht


Möglichkeit 1(schnell): Windschutzscheibe rausschneiden und wieder einkleben.(wenn sie heile bleibt)

Möglichkeit 2(langsam): Armaturenbrett ausbauen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> A2 1.2tdi



Besser den 1.4er 90ps nehmen. Der 3l hat oft Probleme mit dem Getriebe und ist nicht so viel sparsamer als der 1.4er.
Fahre meinen gechipten 1.4er (116ps/290Nm) momentan mit 4,7l (zügige Fahrweise).
Denke mal im Sommer und mit normaler Fahrweise ist da vielleicht auch eine 3 vorm Komma drin.


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage:
> Mir ist, im Auto meiner Mutter (VW Touran), eine Parkhauskarte zwischen Windschutzscheibe und Plastikverkleidung reingerutscht.
> Kommt man da irgendwie leicht ran oder ist das mit größerem Aufwand verbunden?
> Sehen tut man sie von außen und von innen nicht mehr. Die ist da wohl irgendwo ins Nirvana gerutscht




Läuft die Parkzeit noch?


----------



## Cleriker (20. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und das hättest du sehr einfach vermeiden können, wenn du einfach nicht so sparsam gefahren wärst.  Motoren brauchen einfach zwischendurch mal Feuer, sonst setzt sich alles ruckzuck zu.



Der war gut. Du hast in den letzten Jahren, oder auch Wochen schon gelesen was ich so schreibe, oder? Ich fahre zwar immer nur im Toleranzbereich zu schnell, aber auf dieses Tempo gelange ich immer so zügig wie möglich. Auch fahre ich fast täglich mehrere Kilometer 200 und von hier bis Dortmund (letztens ja auch) fast durchgehend Endgeschwindigkeit. Wie zum Henker kommst du darauf, dass ausgerechnet ich sparsam fahre? Wegen dem Diesel? Meine Frau wollte gern einen und der 3.2 V6 Benziner (Sauger) hat sich da einfach mal 14-17 Liter gezogen, wo der 3.0 CDTI 9-10 frisst. Zusammen mit dem Literpreis sind das uber 180 Euro Ersparnis im Monat. Nur für den Sprit.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seabound (20. Januar 2017)

Da ich kaum schnell fahre, bzw. meist nur Stadtverkehr, kippe ich immer mal wieder Additivzeugs in den Tank. Das putzt auch.


----------



## fatlace (21. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hab so eher das gefühl, das die "helferlein" dazu verführen, diese auch zu benutzen. Denke nicht das sich da ein gefühl für die größe einstellen kann, da man ja jederzeit information hat wo man steht.



Ja man gewöhnt sich schnell an so einen mist
Mein Coupe hatte PDC vorne und hinten, und in meine relativ enge parklücke zuhause unterm carport( daneben und genau vor meinem platz stehen noch autos) hab ich es ganz locker rückwärts in einem zug reingeschaft.
Jetzt mit meinem clubsport wo es vorne kein PDC gibt, muss ich doch schon genauer hingucken und brauch meist 2-3 züge um vernünftig einzuparken, obwohl der ein ganzes stück kürzer ist als mein altes coupe
Aber muss mich auch erstmal an die kiste gewöhnen, hab den ja noch nichtmal ein monat und viel gefahren bin ich damit bis jetzt auch noch nicht.

hab ihn am 17.01 angemeldet und zum glück passt das wetter ja momentan das ich ihn trotz sommerreifen etwas bewegen kann  
sind mittlerweile 1100km drauf, die einfahrphase ist also abgeschlossen


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Läuft die Parkzeit noch?



Es ist eine Mitarbeiter-Parkhaus-Karte, also ja


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2017)

Na, wenn nix klappert oder rappelt, würde ich die Karte sein lassen, wo sie ist...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer der vernünftig mit Allrad unterwegs ist.   Es ist einfach viel angenehmer auf Schnee, wenn man mit Gas das Heck  lenken lässt und nicht in das Untersteuern des Todes verfällt.


Leider driftet die kiste nicht wirklich weit, da ESP nicht abschaltbar. 
Allerdings  bin ich noch nicht hinter das system des ESP gekommen. Habe ich ASR  noch an, nimmt mir das logischer weise die leistung und das ESP besorgt  den rest. Mache ich das ASR nun aus, dann macht der motor einfach weiter  aber dennoch zieht es mich, bis jetzt, wieder gerade. Allerdings macht  es in meinen augen keinen sinn, das das ESP herum regelt während ich  quasi noch energie in den antrieb pumpe. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 1(schnell): Windschutzscheibe rausschneiden und wieder einkleben.(wenn sie heile bleibt)
> Möglichkeit 2(langsam): Armaturenbrett ausbauen.


Die dritte möglichkeit wäre ein draht oder 2 mikado-stäbchen und damit  die karte vorsichtig heraus "fischen". Allerdings dabei nach möglichkeit  keinen druck von innen auf die frontscheibe ausüben! Die reißen dann  sehr gerne und man kann die werkstatt damit beauftragen, das kärtchen da  vorne heraus zu holen.  (meinem kollegen mit einem schlüssel zwischen frontscheibe und armaturenbrett so passiert in meinem firmentransporter und natürlich wärend ich urlaub hatte )


fatlace schrieb:


> hab ihn am 17.01 angemeldet und zum glück passt  das wetter ja momentan das ich ihn trotz sommerreifen etwas bewegen kann
> sind mittlerweile 1100km drauf, die einfahrphase ist also abgeschlossen


Liegt bei euch kein schnee? Das ist ja wie rund um köln.   War diese woche mal in solingen. Ist allerdings schon lustig, wenn 20km weiter  dann doch welcher liegt. Das kenne ich hier so nicht. (entweder es  liegt flächendeckend was oder nicht)


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Besser den 1.4er 90ps nehmen. Der 3l hat oft Probleme mit dem Getriebe und ist nicht so viel sparsamer als der 1.4er.
> Fahre meinen gechipten 1.4er (116ps/290Nm) momentan mit 4,7l (zügige Fahrweise).


Also ich hab den 1.4er benziner mit 75PS (leihwagen) auf die ziemlich genau 100km zwischen 3 und 4 litern bewegt. Dabei war ich auch nicht wirklich langsam.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider driftet die kiste nicht wirklich weit, da ESP nicht abschaltbar.
> Allerdings  bin ich noch nicht hinter das system des ESP gekommen. Habe ich ASR  noch an, nimmt mir das logischer weise die leistung und das ESP besorgt  den rest. Mache ich das ASR nun aus, dann macht der motor einfach weiter  aber dennoch zieht es mich, bis jetzt, wieder gerade. Allerdings macht  es in meinen augen keinen sinn, das das ESP herum regelt während ich  quasi noch energie in den antrieb pumpe.


Selektiver Bremseneingriff halt. Wenn du mehr Power drauf gibst muss halt mehr gebremst werden. Gibt sicher warme Scheiben, aber die Logik will halt nicht dass du dich umbringst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der war gut. Du hast in den letzten Jahren, oder auch Wochen schon gelesen was ich so schreibe, oder? Ich fahre zwar immer nur im Toleranzbereich zu schnell, aber auf dieses Tempo gelange ich immer so zügig wie möglich. Auch fahre ich fast täglich mehrere Kilometer 200 und von hier bis Dortmund (letztens ja auch) fast durchgehend Endgeschwindigkeit. Wie zum Henker kommst du darauf, dass ausgerechnet ich sparsam fahre? Wegen dem Diesel? Meine Frau wollte gern einen und der 3.2 V6 Benziner (Sauger) hat sich da einfach mal 14-17 Liter gezogen, wo der 3.0 CDTI 9-10 frisst. Zusammen mit dem Literpreis sind das uber 180 Euro Ersparnis im Monat. Nur für den Sprit.


9-10 Liter wenn du dem immer volles Rohr gibst?  Das erscheint mir nicht so volles Rohr.  Selbst die Taxis mit nicht mal 150PS brauchen das ja schon. Unsere V6 Diesel nehmen sich bei flotter Fahrweise ca. 15-20 Liter. Wie gesagt ein Diesel setzt sich in der Regel nicht zu, wenn der immer anständig Drehzahl bekommt. Da sieht ein Mischgehäuse oder Saugrohr nach 600tkm noch wie neu aus.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider driftet die kiste nicht wirklich weit, da ESP nicht abschaltbar.
> Allerdings  bin ich noch nicht hinter das system des ESP gekommen. Habe  ich ASR  noch an, nimmt mir das logischer weise die leistung und das ESP  besorgt  den rest. Mache ich das ASR nun aus, dann macht der motor  einfach weiter  aber dennoch zieht es mich, bis jetzt, wieder gerade.  Allerdings macht  es in meinen augen keinen sinn, das das ESP herum  regelt während ich  quasi noch energie in den antrieb pumpe.


Probier mal während du Vollgas gibst 10 Mal hintereinander das Bremspedal kurz zu treten. Bei vielen VAG Autos deaktiviert das so das ESP komplett, ohne ABS abzuschalten. Nach einem Zündungswechsel sollte es dann alles wieder normal aktiv sein. Das ESP kann auch bei Vollgas gut regeln, da du ja offene Differentiale hast. Problem ist das dann irgendwann die Bremse komplett überhitzt.  Ist heuzutage echt schlimm mit den aufgezwungenen Fahrhilfen. Im Schnee fährst es sich halt deutlich besser, wenn man das Auto leicht anstellt. Keine Ahnung warum die Hersteller einem das verbieten.


----------



## Ersy90 (21. Januar 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ja man gewöhnt sich schnell an so einen mist
> Mein Coupe hatte PDC vorne und hinten, und in meine relativ enge parklücke zuhause unterm carport( daneben und genau vor meinem platz stehen noch autos) hab ich es ganz locker rückwärts in einem zug reingeschaft.
> Jetzt mit meinem clubsport wo es vorne kein PDC gibt, muss ich doch schon genauer hingucken und brauch meist 2-3 züge um vernünftig einzuparken, obwohl der ein ganzes stück kürzer ist als mein altes coupe
> Aber muss mich auch erstmal an die kiste gewöhnen, hab den ja noch nichtmal ein monat und viel gefahren bin ich damit bis jetzt auch noch nicht.
> ...



Sind viele Menschen immernoch auf diesem Einfahrtrip?
Alleine bei Porsche werden die Autos direkt Stundenlang vollgas durchgetreten bevor sie der Endverbraucher bekommt, das kriegt nur keiner mit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2017)

Zerfallgesetzt schrieb:


> Ich meld mich nun auch mal und erbitte um Rat Bzw. Empfehlungen http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji5.png
> Und zwar muss ich ab September jeden Tag Ca 85km Pendeln. Denke mal dafür eignet sich ein Diesel am besten, sonst sind ja die Benzinkosten ziemlich hoch oder?
> Habe ein Budget von 8k-10k. Ob Kleinwagen oder Kombi ist relativ egal
> Sollte nicht allzu teuer in der Versicherung und sonstigem sein.
> ...


Ein Diesel wird sicherlich "sparsamer" sein, aber angesichts der aktuellen Lage würde ich dir trotzdem raten, einen Benziner anzuschaffen. Der Ausblick auf die blaue Plakette ist mit einem MPI am "sichersten".

Ich bin selber Pendler und fahre jeden Tag mehr als 150km (nur Arbeitsweg) mit einem MPI Benziner, an manchen Tagen das Doppelte. Bedeutet für mich mindestens einmal pro Woche tanken. Aber der Aspekt Tanken ist in meinen Augen nicht das größte Problem, sondern vielmehr die Servicekosten des Fahrzeugs - sprich Reifen, Bremsen und co. Bei den Panzerstraßen hier im Osten kann ich jedes Jahr neue Koppelstangen und aller zwei Jahre vier neue Reifen pro Saison einplanen aufgrund der Fahrstrecke. Nach den Wartungsintervallen der Hersteller sollte man dann auch nicht gehen - da dürfte man bei manchen aller halbe Jahre antanzen.

Ebenso kann ich dir nur empfehlen, ein "günstiges" Auto anzuschaffen - damit der Wertverlust in Grenzen bleibt. Tempomat, Sitzheizung und co. - sprich "Komfort" sollte man auch nicht vernachlässigen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2017)

Benziner mit Saugrohr Einspritzung sind die einzigen halbwegs "sicheren" Verbrenner was kommende Filter Vorschriften an geht. Die produzieren quasi ausschließlich CO2 aber kein NOx(Diesel) oder Feinstaub(Diesel oder Benzin Direkteinspritzer = mit Schichtladung).

Dafür verbrennen sie halt ein zwei Liter mehr.


----------



## Captn (21. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Mitarbeiter-Parkhaus-Karte, also ja


Könnt ihr euch keine neue ausstellen lassen?


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2017)

Doch doch, das ist jetzt kein schlimmes Problem. Wollte nur fragen ob es simpel möglich ist. Aber da es das wohl nicht ist, ist es egal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Fachleute. Ich möchte gern meine Stabilager bzw. die Gummis tauschen. Nun gibt es aber 4 Varianten und kein bis jetzt befragter Fachmann kann mir so richtig sagen, welche ich benötige. Vielleicht habt Ihr noch eine Idee.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht einfach den Stabi Durchmesser an VA und HA nachmessen und dann die passenden Lager bestellen  ?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ich hab den 1.4er benziner mit 75PS (leihwagen) auf die ziemlich  genau 100km zwischen 3 und 4 litern bewegt. Dabei war ich auch nicht  wirklich langsam.



Dann aber wahrscheinlich nur um 60km/h, selbst dann ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Im Schnitt liegen die kleinen Benziner bei 6,4l.
Der sparsamste auf Spritmonitor bei 4,7l.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Januar 2017)

Im Sommer bekomm ich meinen 1.3 91 PS Motörchen auf 5.6l (Stadt/Landstraße) bei sparsamer Fahrweise.

Normal durchschnittlich 6-7l


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (21. Januar 2017)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber der Aspekt Tanken ist in meinen Augen nicht das größte Problem, sondern vielmehr die Servicekosten des Fahrzeugs - sprich Reifen, Bremsen und co. Bei den Panzerstraßen hier im Osten kann ich jedes Jahr neue Koppelstangen und aller zwei Jahre vier neue Reifen pro Saison einplanen aufgrund der Fahrstrecke. Nach den Wartungsintervallen der Hersteller sollte man dann auch nicht gehen - da dürfte man bei manchen aller halbe Jahre antanzen.


Das ist aber nicht all zu viel Wartung.  Da hab ich mit 20000km im Jahr ne ganze Menge mehr.  Und wenn man keine Wartung nach Hersteller macht, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Kiste kaputt ist. Wenn man viel fährt, dann muss man viel Wartung machen. Es ist für Taxis nicht unüblich das die 2 mal pro Monat zur Wartung kommen. 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Fachleute.  Ich möchte gern meine Stabilager bzw. die Gummis tauschen. Nun gibt es  aber 4 Varianten und kein bis jetzt befragter Fachmann kann mir so  richtig sagen, welche ich benötige. Vielleicht habt Ihr noch eine Idee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du willst wegen 3 Euro Ersparnis ernsthaft online eventuell die falschen bestellen? Einfach zu deinem Händler fahren und die Stabigummis da kaufen. Einfacher geht nicht. Ist genauso lustig wie Leute, die ihren Ölfilter online kaufen wobei der mit Versand mehr kostet als bei uns.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ein Diesel wird sicherlich "sparsamer"  sein, aber angesichts der aktuellen Lage würde ich dir trotzdem raten,  einen Benziner anzuschaffen. Der Ausblick auf die blaue Plakette ist mit  einem MPI am "sichersten".


Die blaue plakette bekommst du  theoretisch, und wenn alles so bleibt wie jetzt, auch mit einem  euro6-diesel und das relativ sicher. Nur die motoren, die die euro6-norm  nur knapp schaffen, haben da schlechte karten. Allerdings stellt sich  mir die frage, ob man überhaupt in entsprechende umweltzonen will. In  berlin kommt man z.b. auch ohne plakette zur messe, weil die parkplätze  teilweise garnicht in der umweltzone liegen. Dazu werden die plaketten  auch kaum kontrolliert. Ich hab sogar schon einen alten W50 durch die  umweltzone in leipzig fahren sehen und ich glaube nicht, das der schon  mit H-kennzeichen unterwegs war. 


> Bei den Panzerstraßen hier im Osten kann ich jedes Jahr neue  Koppelstangen und aller zwei Jahre vier neue Reifen pro Saison einplanen  aufgrund der Fahrstrecke.


Reifen sind normal, aber koppelstange? Mein passat hatte nach den 300t  km zwar schon einige reperaturen hinter sich, aber fahrwerksteile waren  keine dabei. Dabei waren die alu`s zum schluß fast viereckig. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 9-10 Liter wenn du dem immer volles Rohr gibst?  Das erscheint mir nicht so volles Rohr.


Doch, das kann schon hin kommen. Mein passat hat auch nicht mehr als 8,8l/100km genommen trotz binärer fahrweise.


> Probier  mal während du Vollgas gibst 10 Mal hintereinander das Bremspedal kurz  zu treten. Bei vielen VAG Autos deaktiviert das so das ESP komplett,  ohne ABS abzuschalten.


Da brauch ich erstmal eine strecke, die lang genug gerade aus geht.  Ich glaub das ist mir auf dauer zu aufwändig, aber wenn ich mal daran denke probier ich es. (schon allein wegen der neugierde)


> Das ESP kann auch bei Vollgas gut regeln, da du ja offene  Differentiale hast. Problem ist das dann irgendwann die Bremse komplett  überhitzt.


Da mach ich mir, ehrlich gesagt, mehr sorgen um die differenziale bei dem  gestotter, das das ESP auf glattem untergrund veranstaltet.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Selektiver Bremseneingriff halt. Wenn du mehr  Power drauf gibst muss halt mehr gebremst werden. Gibt sicher warme  Scheiben, aber die Logik will halt nicht dass du dich umbringst.


Mal davon abgesehen das ich mich damit nicht umbringe (ich mache nur,  was ich beherrsche oder es ist jede menge platz als auslauf), finde ich  das dämlich. Den notbremsassistenten kann ich ja auch mit gas geben  "übersteuern" so das der nicht an geht. Sollte beim ESP eigentlich genau  so sein. (ein ingenieur muß doch soweit denken können das ich den  zustand so haben will, wenn ich auch noch explizit gas gebe )


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann aber wahrscheinlich nur um 60km/h, selbst dann ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Im Schnitt liegen die kleinen Benziner bei 6,4l.
> Der sparsamste auf Spritmonitor bei 4,7l.


Bin einen mix aus ca. 45% landstraße, 45% autobahn und 10% stadt gefahren. Dabei landstraße, wei üblich, ca. 100, autobahn ca. 130 und stadt ca. 60 km/h.
Jetzt frag mich aber nicht, warum der so wenig verbraucht hat. Ich war ja selbst überrascht, das beim tanken nach glaube 3,4l schluß war und meine runde (autohaus->heim->arbeit->heim->autohaus) war definitiv fast 100km lang.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Doch, das kann schon hin kommen. Mein passat hat auch nicht mehr als 8,8l/100km genommen trotz binärer fahrweise.
> 
> Da brauch ich erstmal eine strecke, die lang genug gerade aus geht.  Ich glaub das ist mir auf dauer zu aufwändig, aber wenn ich mal daran denke probier ich es. (schon allein wegen der neugierde)


Du hattest einen V6 Passat? 

Ihr habt da keine Straßen die 50 Meter gradeaus gehen?  ...und es muss ja nicht unbedingt gradeaus gehen, in der Kurve geht das auch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du hattest einen V6 Passat?


4 Zylinder haben mir gereicht.  Aber die CDTI-motoren von opel gelten als sehr sparsam und ich glaube gerade nicht, das das bei den V6 anders sein soll.


> Ihr habt da keine Straßen die 50 Meter gradeaus gehen?  ...und es muss ja nicht unbedingt gradeaus gehen, in der Kurve geht das auch.


Bei solchen aktionen hab ich nicht so gerne jemand hinter oder vor mir. Und frühs, wo das manchmal gegeben ist, will (muß) ich eigentlich nur auf arbeit und hab da auch keinen sinn für extra-runden. (nicht frühs um 6)


----------



## Cleriker (21. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 9-10 Liter wenn du dem immer volles Rohr gibst?  Das erscheint mir nicht so volles Rohr.  Selbst die Taxis mit nicht mal 150PS brauchen das ja schon. Unsere V6 Diesel nehmen sich bei flotter Fahrweise ca. 15-20 Liter. Wie gesagt ein Diesel setzt sich in der Regel nicht zu, wenn der immer anständig Drehzahl bekommt. Da sieht ein Mischgehäuse oder Saugrohr nach 600tkm noch wie neu aus.



Ich kann nur sagen was ich mache. Das Pedal geht nicht weiter runter. Du musst aber auch mal mitdenken. Du hast mich mit Taxifahrern verglichen!!! Taxifahrer scheißen auf Tempolimits. Ich eben nicht. Beschleunige mal mit kickdown von 60 auf 80. Das dauert nur anderthalb Sekunden. Danach ist wieder Leerlauf. Was denkst du denn was da passiert? Auf der Bahn doch das gleiche. Eine Minute Dampf, fünf Minuten Leerlauf und Abfahrt. Langstrecke hab ich ja nicht mehr so oft (leider). Das längste im Alltag sind 40km. Davon wird bis auf ein oder zweimal bremsen, nur am Anfang beschleunigt auf 200 und dann wieder Standgas. Wie gesagt, Bei Tempomat 200 (im Berufsverkehr geht auf der zweispurigen nicht viel mehr) verbraucht er zwischen 9,6 und 10,7l. 
Mich mit einem Taxifahrer zu vergleichen... Ich vergleiche dich gleich mal mit einem Golf 1 Fahrer mit herausstehenden Möchtegern-slicks.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (21. Januar 2017)

Heute das letzte Teil für das Fond Entertainment geschossen. Für 39€ war es drin mit Preisvorschlag. Dachte, bist mal richtig frech und bietest ihm 25€ an... und er hat akzeptiert 

Also, die Audioeinheit ist meine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen was ich mache. Das Pedal geht nicht weiter runter. Du musst aber auch mal mitdenken. Du hast mich mit Taxifahrern verglichen!!! Taxifahrer scheißen auf Tempolimits. Ich eben nicht. Beschleunige mal mit kickdown von 60 auf 80. Das dauert nur anderthalb Sekunden. Danach ist wieder Leerlauf. Was denkst du denn was da passiert? Auf der Bahn doch das gleiche. Eine Minute Dampf, fünf Minuten Leerlauf und Abfahrt. Langstrecke hab ich ja nicht mehr so oft (leider). Das längste im Alltag sind 40km. Davon wird bis auf ein oder zweimal bremsen, nur am Anfang beschleunigt auf 200 und dann wieder Standgas. Wie gesagt, Bei Tempomat 200 (im Berufsverkehr geht auf der zweispurigen nicht viel mehr) verbraucht er zwischen 9,6 und 10,7l.
> Mich mit einem Taxifahrer zu vergleichen... Ich vergleiche dich gleich mal mit einem Golf 1 Fahrer mit herausstehenden Möchtegern-slicks.


Naja was du beschreibst ist ja quasi normales fahren.  Dann würde es dem Motor sicherlich mal gut tun etwas Langstrecke mit hoher Drehzahl und viel Vollgas. Du wirst dann auch merken das der erheblich besser geht. Wenn der richtig zusitzt müssen das schon mal 500-700km Autobahn sein.
Ich würde auch drauf achten nach Möglichkeit nicht mit zu geringer Drehzahl bei geringer Last zu fahren. Auch bei wenig Last ist es nicht schlimm mit 1800rpm+ zu fahren, denn dann hat man deutlich mehr Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Saugrohr und die AGR-Rate wird zurückgefahren. Mehr Drehzahl bei geringer Last steigert beim Diesel den Verbrauch auch nicht wirklich, weil ein Diesel ja qualitätsreguliert ist.

Naja ich vergleiche dich auch nicht direkt mit einem Taxifahrer. Das die immer Feuer machen weiß ich selber. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei solchen aktionen hab ich nicht so gerne jemand hinter oder vor mir.


Ohne ESP hast du auf Schnee eh quasi niemand hinter dir. Die ESPler kommen da nicht hinterher.


----------



## Mosed (22. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das ich mich damit nicht umbringe (ich mache nur,  was ich beherrsche oder es ist jede menge platz als auslauf), finde ich  das dämlich. Den notbremsassistenten kann ich ja auch mit gas geben  "übersteuern" so das der nicht an geht. Sollte beim ESP eigentlich genau  so sein. (ein ingenieur muß doch soweit denken können das ich den  zustand so haben will, wenn ich auch noch explizit gas gebe ).



Es wäre ja extrem gefährlich, wenn man das ESP mit Gas geben übersteuern könnte. Wenn das ESP gerade verhindert, dass das Auto schleudert und Otto Normal Fahrer jetzt noch mehr Gas gibt (weil er den ESP Eingriff nicht wahrnimmt oder Panik bekommt) wäre es wohl kaum sinnvoll, wenn das ESP dann deaktiviert wird. Dann hängt er nämlich im Gegenverkehr/Baum/... Hinzu kommt, dass das Auto unberechenbar reagiert, wenn der ESP Eingriff abgebrochen wird.
Zum Deaktivieren des ESPs gibt es ja einen Knopf. Je nach Fahrzeug und Betätigungsdauer des Knopfes ist das ESP dann reduziert aktiv, gar nicht aktiv oder schaltet nur im Notfall wieder hinzu. (Und das reicht für alle Fahrmanöver, die man im Straßenverkehr absolvieren sollte)

Einen Notbremsassistenen übersteuern zu können macht hingegen Sinn. Denn der kann eine Fehlerkennung haben und wenn er auf der Autobahn eine Vollbremsung hinlegt ist es gut, das übersteuern zu können. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand voll ins Gaspedal tappt, wenn das Auto von alleine eine Vollbremsung hinlegt und tatsächlich ein Hindernis vor dem Auto ist, ist recht gering.


Ihr müsst mal vom normalen Straßenverkehr ausgehen, wo man sich sicher und gesittet fortbewegen soll. Und nicht eure merkwürdigen Fahrmanöver, die im Straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen haben. Für Drifts etc sucht man sich eine abgesperrte Strecke oder ähnliches und dann kann man die Systeme ja lahmlegen...


----------



## Captn (22. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja was du beschreibst ist ja quasi normales fahren.



Was er macht, ist eher vernünftiges Fahren. Außerdem schreibt er doch, dass er gerne zügig beschleunigt, aber sich ans Tempolimit hält (demnnach wird er wohl kaum bei weniger als 2000 Umdrehungen unterwegs sein, solange er nicht auf seine Geschwindigkeit gekommen ist).

Nebenbei bemerkt klingen 200 km/h für mich nicht wie ein Taxifahrer. Es gibt in Berlin zwar genug Idioten, die komplett ins Klischee passen, aber im Normalfall habe ich Taxifahrer immer so erlebt, dass sie Ruhe in die Fahrt bringen und nicht ständig im Begrenzer hängen. 

Im Grunde mache ich das in etwa so ähnlich, ich fahre maximal 5 km/h mehr auf dem Tacho als erlaubt und bin damit immer noch langsamer als viele andere . Was ich aber überhaupt nicht ab kann, sind Fahrer, die vor mir rumtuckern und das Gaspedal nicht finden. Wenn 60 erlaubt sind, will ich verdammt nochmal 60 fahren. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger (vorausgesetzt, es gibt keine drastischen Umstände, die das nicht ermöglichen).
Ich kann dir ja mal demnächst gerne ein Video machen und zeigen, wie hier "normales" Fahren aussieht. Wir haben hier so eine tolle Straße, die anfangs Tempolimit 50 hat. Erst nach einer Jet-Tankstelle (etliche Kreuzungen später) kommen 60. Jetzt sieht es jeden Morgen ungefähr so aus, dass ich Tacho 55 fahre und von vielen mit 60 überholt werde. Das sind aber genau die Heinis, die dann Strich 60 fahren, wenn das 60er Schild kommt. Glücklicherweise ist die rechte Spur aber so gut wie immer frei . Muss man einfach nicht verstehen... 
Aber es ist mir definitiv immer noch ein Schmunzeln wert .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ohne ESP hast du auf Schnee eh quasi niemand hinter dir. Die ESPler kommen da nicht hinterher.


Gemessen an dem durchschnitts-fahrkönnen der fahrer hier, brauch ich das nicht aus machen um schneller zu sein.   Das wird aber auch mit daran liegen, das hier kaum allradler unterwegs  sind (fast nur fronttrieb) und diverse BMW`s können eh nur bis zur  nächsten schneewehe mit halten. 


Mosed schrieb:


> Es wäre ja extrem gefährlich, wenn man das ESP mit Gas geben übersteuern könnte. Wenn das ESP gerade verhindert, dass das Auto schleudert und Otto Normal Fahrer jetzt noch mehr Gas gibt (weil er den ESP Eingriff nicht wahrnimmt oder Panik bekommt) wäre es wohl kaum sinnvoll, wenn das ESP dann deaktiviert wird.


Ähm...hat das ESP bei dir schonmal eingegriffen? Wer das nicht merkt, merkt überhaupt nix mehr. Beim 3b-passat und jetzt beim caddy sind das normaler weise 1-2 harte eingriffe und du stehst wieder gerade. 
Außerdem frage ich mich, was bei dir standard-fahrkönnen ist. Otto normal-fahrer reagiert, wenn das ESP eingreift, für 1-2 sekunden erstmal garnicht, weil er sich erschreckt. Danach wird er vermutlich voll auf die eisen gehen und vieleicht noch versuchen gegen zu lenken in der hoffnung, das das was bringt. Wer dagegen gas gibt, weiß im normalfall was er da macht.
Ich selbst gehe dann übrigens normaler weise vom gas (macht ansonsten das ASR) und wenn ich merke das es garnicht will wird noch die kupplung getreten, damit der reifen maximale seitenführung aufbauen kann. Mit bremsen rutscht man einfach nur irgendwo hin.


> Dann hängt er nämlich im Gegenverkehr/Baum/... Hinzu kommt, dass das Auto unberechenbar reagiert, wenn der ESP Eingriff abgebrochen wird.


Wenn man von vornherein auf dem gas stehen bleibt, kommt das erst garnicht zum regeln. Entsprechend muß auch nix abgebrochen werden und selbst wenn ist der zustand kaum instabiler als vorher.


> Zum Deaktivieren des ESPs gibt es ja einen Knopf. Je nach Fahrzeug und Betätigungsdauer des Knopfes ist das ESP dann reduziert aktiv, gar nicht aktiv oder schaltet nur im Notfall wieder hinzu. (Und das reicht für alle Fahrmanöver, die man im Straßenverkehr absolvieren sollte)


Jup,toller knopf. Der macht alles mögliche aus, nur nicht das ESP. Ich warte ja noch darauf, das irgendwann mal beim betätigen des knopfes der motor aus geht. Ist schließlich das sicherste  Was du beschreibst ist übrigens bei weitem nicht mehr standard.


> Einen Notbremsassistenen übersteuern zu können macht hingegen Sinn. Denn der kann eine Fehlerkennung haben und wenn er auf der Autobahn eine Vollbremsung hinlegt ist es gut, das übersteuern zu können. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand voll ins Gaspedal tappt, wenn das Auto von alleine eine Vollbremsung hinlegt und tatsächlich ein Hindernis vor dem Auto ist, ist recht gering.


Den notbremsassistenten zu übersteuern macht zwar sinn, aber nur wenn vor dir jemand abbiegt. Natürlich ist es doof, wenn man gerade berg-ein fährt, mit motorbremse, oder sich heran rollen lassen will. Dann hackt der einen voll rein und die ersten paar mal weißt du garnicht warum. (wer denkt schon an das doofe teil) Deshalb habe ich eine weile, über die ESP-taste (), den front-sensor deaktiviert und das jedes mal bei fahrtantritt. (ESP läuft ja weiter)
Bei höheren geschwindigkeiten hackt dir der bremsassisten übrigens nur mal kurz rein um die wach zu machen. Allerdings sollte auch das schon reichen um auffahr-unfälle zu provozieren. (das bremsmanöver schaukelt sich auch mal, in der reihe nach hinten hin, immer weiter auf und dann kommt mal die stelle, wo es einer nicht mehr schafft )


> Ihr müsst mal vom normalen Straßenverkehr ausgehen, wo man sich sicher und gesittet fortbewegen soll. Und nicht eure merkwürdigen Fahrmanöver, die im Straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen haben. Für Drifts etc sucht man sich eine abgesperrte Strecke oder ähnliches und dann kann man die Systeme ja lahmlegen...


Was heißt "merkwürdigen fahrmanöver"?  Ich weiß nicht wie du fährst, aber ich weigere mich schlichtweg mich hinterm lenkrad zu verstecken, nur weil da schnee liegt! Und wenn die kiste beim abbiegen oder sonstwo etwas mit dem heck wedelt, dann ist das halt so! Wo ist da das problem? Man kann übrigens auch auf geschlossener schneedecke eine 100 fahren, ohne gleich im straßengraben zu landen. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, das man sich hinterm lenkrad auch vernünftig und zügig bewegen kann und sich nicht gerade so dick ein-mummelt, als wären -20 grad im auto. Außerdem ist es von vorteil hecktische manöver zu unterlassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ähm...hat das ESP bei dir schonmal eingegriffen? Wer das nicht merkt, merkt überhaupt nix mehr. Wer das nicht merkt, merkt überhaupt nix mehr. Beim 3b-passat und jetzt  beim caddy sind das normaler weise 1-2 harte eingriffe und du stehst  wieder gerade.



Bei so einem 08/15 ESP merkt man es, ja. 
Fahr mal einen aktuellen oder das Vorgängermodell bei verschiedenen Porsche Fahrzeugen. Da regelt das ESP so fein, dass du es fast nicht mehr bemerkst (außer du machst mächtig viel falsch).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jup,toller knopf. Der macht alles mögliche aus, nur nicht das ESP. Ich  warte ja noch darauf, das irgendwann mal beim betätigen des knopfes der  motor aus geht. Ist schließlich das sicherste  Was du beschreibst ist übrigens bei weitem nicht mehr standard.



Kommt auf den Hersteller an. 
Bei BMW sowie auch bei vielen sportlichen Großserienmodellen (z.B. Golf R) und bei den meisten Sportwagenherstellern ist es immer noch komplett aus, außer du kommst in den ABS Regelbereich, dann arbeitet es meistens mit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich selbst gehe dann übrigens normaler weise vom gas (macht ansonsten das ASR) und wenn ich merke das es garnicht will wird noch die kupplung getreten, damit der reifen maximale seitenführung aufbauen kann. Mit bremsen rutscht man einfach nur irgendwo hin.


Das würde ich beim Allrad sein lassen.  Wenn die Kiste auf trockener Straße hinten weggeht und du gehst vom Gas und trittst dann die Kupplung gibt das einen Mega Gegenpendler. Bei AWD und ausbrechendem Heck immer auf dem Gas bleiben und mit leichter Lenkkorrektur grade ziehen, eventuell mehr Gas zum Schluss.

Du kannst das auch ganz gut benutzen um dich zu retten, wenn du zu schnell oder untersteuernd in eine Kurve kommst. Kurzzeitig leicht überlenken, vom Gas gehen und das Auto leicht eindrehen lassen. Dabei dann die Lenkung leicht öffnen, um das komplette Ausbrechen zu verhindern. Wenn du weit genug nach innen gekommen bist wieder aufs Gas und normal einschlagen. Die Kupplung wird nur getreten wenn: 1. Man anhällt oder 2. beim Schalten. Ansonsten bleibt die *immer drin*.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei so einem 08/15 ESP merkt man es, ja.
> Fahr mal einen aktuellen oder das Vorgängermodell bei verschiedenen  Porsche Fahrzeugen. Da regelt das ESP so fein, dass du es fast nicht  mehr bemerkst (außer du machst mächtig viel falsch).


Ja das ist leider bei den aktuellen Premium ESPs so. Man fährt durch eine Kurve und bleibt plötzlich fast stehen, obwohl es keinen wirklichen Grund gab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei so einem 08/15 ESP merkt man es, ja.
> Fahr mal einen aktuellen oder das Vorgängermodell bei verschiedenen Porsche Fahrzeugen. Da regelt das ESP so fein, dass du es fast nicht mehr bemerkst (außer du machst mächtig viel falsch).



Darum heißt das bei Porsche ja auch PSR


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei so einem 08/15 ESP merkt man es, ja.
> Fahr mal einen aktuellen oder das Vorgängermodell bei verschiedenen  Porsche Fahrzeugen. Da regelt das ESP so fein, dass du es fast nicht  mehr bemerkst (außer du machst mächtig viel falsch).


Porsche  ist allerdings eine ganz andere zielgruppe als ich oder andere, die  kombi bzw. transporter fahren. Mir hat ein porsche einfach zu wenig  kofferraum. 
Was blinken wird wohl aber dennoch, wenn das ESP regelt.


> Kommt auf den Hersteller an.
> Bei BMW sowie auch bei vielen sportlichen Großserienmodellen (z.B. Golf  R) und bei den meisten Sportwagenherstellern ist es immer noch komplett  aus, außer du kommst in den ABS Regelbereich, dann arbeitet es meistens  mit.


Deshalb schrieb ich ja, das das auschaltbare ESP kein standard mehr ist  und es wird in zukunft sicher immer seltener ausschaltbar sein.  Stattdessen wird das system in manchen fahrzeugen sicher als  "drift-hilfe" zum einsatz kommen.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das würde ich beim Allrad sein lassen.  Wenn die Kiste auf trockener Straße hinten weggeht und du gehst vom Gas und trittst dann die Kupplung gibt das einen Mega Gegenpendler. Bei AWD und ausbrechendem Heck immer auf dem Gas bleiben und mit leichter Lenkkorrektur grade ziehen, eventuell mehr Gas zum Schluss.


Ich glaube du verwechselst mich gerade mit jemand anderem. Ich fahre einen 1,6t-caddy (leer) mit 122 PS und allrad. Der erzeugt mit seinen 4 205er rädern auf trockener straße so viel grip, das ich fast hacken schlagen kann wie ein feldhase.  Sollte da, wieder erwarten, doch mal was rutschen, dann verabschiede ich mich über die vorderräder. 
Das heck bekommt man wirklich nur auf schnee zum ausbrechen und wie gesagt, wenn ich das gas nicht weg nehme, dann macht es das ASR. Ich drücke halt nicht jedes mal vorm los fahren die ESP-taste um das ASR aus zu machen. (die taste wird langsam zum running gag )


> Die Kupplung wird nur getreten wenn: 1. Man anhällt oder 2. beim Schalten. Ansonsten bleibt die *immer drin*.


...oder um den reifen nicht noch brems- oder beschleunigungs-kräfte auf zu zwingen. Auch wenn du mir das jetzt nicht glaubst, aber das mittel ist probat wenn man es nicht komplett übertrieben hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst mich gerade mit jemand anderem. Ich fahre einen 1,6t-caddy (leer) mit 122 PS und allrad. Der erzeugt mit seinen 4 205er rädern auf trockener straße so viel grip, das ich fast hacken schlagen kann wie ein feldhase.  Sollte da, wieder erwarten, doch mal was rutschen, dann verabschiede ich mich über die vorderräder.
> Das heck bekommt man wirklich nur auf schnee zum ausbrechen und wie gesagt, wenn ich das gas nicht weg nehme, dann macht es das ASR. Ich drücke halt nicht jedes mal vorm los fahren die ESP-taste um das ASR aus zu machen. (die taste wird langsam zum running gag )
> 
> ...oder um den reifen nicht noch brems- oder beschleunigungs-kräfte auf zu zwingen. Auch wenn du mir das jetzt nicht glaubst, aber das mittel ist probat wenn man es nicht komplett übertrieben hat.


Och selbst so nen Caddy bekommt man ohne große Probleme quer.  Außerdem funktioniert das oben von mir beschriebene bei jedem AWD Auto, sogar bei deinem Caddy.

Wenn du mal wirklich quer durch die Kurve flügst, dann wirst du nachher im Graben sicherlich feststellen das Kupplung treten die falsche Lösung war.  Ich kenne keinen einzigen Rundstrecken oder Rallyefahrer, der bei ausbrechendem/untersteuerndem Auto die Kupplung treten würde.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Och selbst so nen Caddy bekommt man ohne große Probleme quer.


Glaub mir, auf trockener straße keine chance.  Auf schotter oder wenn es richtig nass ist könnte man mit der handbremse vieleicht was machen, wenn man die bis zum dachhimmel zieht. (wenn die jetzigen nach geschätzten 200t km tot sind gibt es vieleicht welche, die auch greifen )


> Außerdem funktioniert das oben von mir beschriebene bei jedem AWD Auto, sogar bei deinem Caddy.


Mag sein, aber vorher hat dich das ESP schon wieder gerade geregelt. (wie gesagt, hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht aus bekommen)


> Ich kenne keinen einzigen Rundstrecken oder Rallyefahrer, der bei ausbrechendem/untersteuerndem Auto die Kupplung treten würde.


Die haben aber auch, im gegensatz zu mir,kein ESP und ein anderes ziel beim fahren.  Dazu ist das kein fahrstil für die straße.


----------



## Mosed (22. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ähm...hat das ESP bei dir schonmal eingegriffen? Wer das nicht merkt, merkt überhaupt nix mehr. Beim 3b-passat und jetzt beim caddy sind das normaler weise 1-2 harte eingriffe und du stehst wieder gerade.
> Außerdem frage ich mich, was bei dir standard-fahrkönnen ist. Otto normal-fahrer reagiert, wenn das ESP eingreift, für 1-2 sekunden erstmal garnicht, weil er sich erschreckt. Danach wird er vermutlich voll auf die eisen gehen und vieleicht noch versuchen gegen zu lenken in der hoffnung, das das was bringt. Wer dagegen gas gibt, weiß im normalfall was er da macht.
> Ich selbst gehe dann übrigens normaler weise vom gas (macht ansonsten das ASR) und wenn ich merke das es garnicht will wird noch die kupplung getreten, damit der reifen maximale seitenführung aufbauen kann. Mit bremsen rutscht man einfach nur irgendwo hin.



Ja, davon merkt man teilweise gar nichts (im Sinne von: das Auto macht was man möchte). Ich hatte diese Woche ein Fahrsicherheitstraining und wir mussten z.B. auf Schnee einem Hindernis ausweichen. Während das mit deaktivierem ABS und ESP sehr schwer war, konnte man mit aktivierten Systemen recht gemütlich um das Hindernis rumfahren. Es war halt nur etwas rutschig.

Du verwechselt ESP-Eingriffe vielleicht mit ABS? Die ABS-Regelung kann man spüren. Einen ESP-Eingriff spürt man erstmal gar nicht - außer in der Hinsicht, dass das Auto weiterhin in die gewünschte Richtung fährt. (Zumindest bei BMW, Mercedes und Audi  )

Wenn jemand also zu schnell in eine Kurve fährt und das ESP durch leichte Bremseingriffe das Auto auf Kurs hält spürt der Fahrer davon nichts (er sieht höchstens das flackernde Lämpchen). Würde das ESP jetzt bei noch mehr Gas geben ausgehen, würde er einen Abflug machen.



> Wenn man von vornherein auf dem gas stehen bleibt, kommt das erst garnicht zum regeln. Entsprechend muß auch nix abgebrochen werden und selbst wenn ist der zustand kaum instabiler als vorher.


 Was meinst du damit? Natürlich regelt das ESP auch, wenn du Gas gibst - es regelt das "Gas" dann halt runter. Deshalb muss man manchmal ja auch Bergauf bei Schnee das ESP deaktivieren, weil es einem sonst bis zum Stillstand runterbremst egal wieviel Gas man gibt.



> Jup,toller knopf. Der macht alles mögliche aus, nur nicht das ESP. Ich warte ja noch darauf, das irgendwann mal beim betätigen des knopfes der motor aus geht. Ist schließlich das sicherste  Was du beschreibst ist übrigens bei weitem nicht mehr standard.


 Wie von anderen schon geschrieben hängt das vom Fahrzeug und Baujahr ab. Es gibt Fahrzeuge, bei denen das ESP nicht komplett deaktiviert werden kann, sondern nur die Eingriffsschwelle erhöht wird  - komplett deaktivieren macht aber auch keinen Sinn im normalen Straßenverkehr (Mir fällt jedenfalls kein sinnvoller Grund ein).





> Was heißt "merkwürdigen fahrmanöver"?  Ich weiß nicht wie du fährst, aber ich weigere mich schlichtweg mich hinterm lenkrad zu verstecken, nur weil da schnee liegt! Und wenn die kiste beim abbiegen oder sonstwo etwas mit dem heck wedelt, dann ist das halt so! Wo ist da das problem? Man kann übrigens auch auf geschlossener schneedecke eine 100 fahren, ohne gleich im straßengraben zu landen. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, das man sich hinterm lenkrad auch vernünftig und zügig bewegen kann und sich nicht gerade so dick ein-mummelt, als wären -20 grad im auto. Außerdem ist es von vorteil hecktische manöver zu unterlassen.



Jedes Fahrmanöver, bei dem du dir wünscht das ESP hätte nicht geregelt, damit das Heck rumeiert oder sowas ist ein "merkwürdiges Fahrmanöver".  Was ist besser daran ein instabiles Fahrzeug zu haben außer man möchte driften? 
Wenn man normal fährt stört das ESP überhaupt nicht. Einzige Außnahme die ich kenne ist bei Schnee bergauf, wenn das ESP das Fahrzeug durch µ-split extrem runterbremst. Und dafür gibt es dann den benannten Knopf.

Das hat ja nichts mit verstecken zu tun. Wenn du 80 bei Schnee fährst und das ESP regelt in einer Kurve - wo ist das Problem? Außer das du offensichtlich zu schnell gefahren bist in Hinblick auf die Sicherheit aller Verkehrsteilnehmer. 
Besser das ESP regelt als das das Auto schlingert und sich alle anderen auf deine Fahrkünste im Auto abfangen verlassen müssen. (Auch wenn dir das vielleicht Spass macht)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ja, davon merkt man teilweise gar nichts (im Sinne von: das Auto macht was man möchte).


Bei mir fängt es an zu rutschen, dann hat man merklich (!!!) vorn bzw. manchmal auch noch hinten einen eingriff auf einer seite und schon steht man wieder gerade. Keine ahnung was du fährst, aber selbst bei meinem alten passat war das zu merken wenn auch nicht ganz so deutlich.


> Ich hatte diese Woche ein Fahrsicherheitstraining und wir mussten z.B. auf Schnee einem Hindernis ausweichen. Während das mit deaktivierem ABS und ESP sehr schwer war, konnte man mit aktivierten Systemen recht gemütlich um das Hindernis rumfahren. Es war halt nur etwas rutschig.


Das mit dem sicherheitstraining finde ich schonmal . Allerdings hätte ich mir das/die auto (`s) mal genauer angeschaut. Besonders die reifen, weil zwischen sehr schwer und gemütlich liegen bei mir parsec. Das bekommen die systeme beim besten willen nicht hin. (physik ist physik-> wegen der elektronik fährst du keine kurve, wenn es die reifen nicht schaffen)


> Du verwechselt ESP-Eingriffe vielleicht mit ABS?


Also zwischen ESP-rattern und ABS-vibrationen ist ein gewaltiger unterschied, zumal man für letzteres auch auf der bremse stehen muß. 


> Die ABS-Regelung kann man spüren. Einen ESP-Eingriff spürt man erstmal gar nicht - außer in der Hinsicht, dass das Auto weiterhin in die gewünschte Richtung fährt. (Zumindest bei BMW, Mercedes und Audi  )


Über wahrnehmung braucht man glaub ich nicht diskutieren. Die ist von mensch zu mensch unterschiedlich und auch abhängig von der menge an verbauter dämmung. 


> Würde das ESP jetzt bei noch mehr Gas geben ausgehen, würde er einen Abflug machen.


Das ist abhängig vom antriebskonzept und wie "optimistisch" man heran gegangen ist. Heckantrieb ist da aber sicher von nachteil. (also etwas,was ich nicht habe)


> Was meinst du damit? Natürlich regelt das ESP auch, wenn du Gas gibst - es regelt das "Gas" dann halt runter.


Du kommst durcheinander.
ESP: macht bremseingriffe an einzelnen rädern, mehr nicht
EDS: Elektronische Differenzial Sperre->Bremst das rad mit übermäßigem schlupf auf einer achse aus. Einfach nur ein billiger ersatz für was richtiges...
ASR: Anti Schlupf Regelung-> nimmt die motorleistung zurück, wenn kein antriebsrad so richtig grip findet. Das sorgt damit auch dafür, das du mitunter mitten am berg stehen bleibst bei mangelnder bodenhaftung.
Allerdings würde ich dir recht geben wenn du sagst, das das eh alles in einem steuergerät steckt. Dennoch kann ich z.b. das ASR seperat deaktivieren. (das ist dann auch aus im gegensatz zum ESP)



> Jedes Fahrmanöver, bei dem du dir wünscht das ESP hätte nicht geregelt, damit das Heck rumeiert oder sowas ist ein "merkwürdiges Fahrmanöver".
> Was ist besser daran ein instabiles Fahrzeug zu haben außer man möchte driften?


Spaßbremse!  (was jetzt nicht heißt, das ich  jede kurve bzw. überhaupt im öffentlichen verkehr übermäßig quer fahre!)


> Das hat ja nichts mit verstecken zu tun. Wenn du 80 bei Schnee fährst und das ESP regelt in einer Kurve - wo ist das Problem?


Kein problem! Aber wo ist das problem das abschaltbar zu gestalten? Ich sehe keins, da sich der "normalo" an dem taster nicht vergreift.


> Außer das du offensichtlich zu schnell gefahren bist in Hinblick auf die Sicherheit aller Verkehrsteilnehmer.
> Besser das ESP regelt als das das Auto schlingert und sich alle anderen auf deine Fahrkünste im Auto abfangen verlassen müssen. (Auch wenn dir das vielleicht Spass macht)


Wie kommst du eigentlich drauf, das ich auf der straße richtig quer (!!!) fahren will? Das bissl gerutsche, was momentan geht ist keinerlei gefahr und selbst etwas mehr wäre noch absolut kein problem.
Aber gibt es bei euch keine feldwege, kiesgruben, freie plätze oder sowas? Wenn du rund um hof wohnst, da gibt es sogar einen eispokal (sicher auch wo anders), wo man für glaube 12€ mit dem eigenen auto mit machen kann. Da ist ESP nur nervig.


----------



## Mosed (22. Januar 2017)

Ja, das ESP macht Bremseingriffe - und wenn es das sanft macht spürt man davon als Fahrer gar nichts. Warum sollte das rattern? 
Als wir über die Schleuderplatte gefahren sind hat das ESP garantiert gearbeitet - gemerkt hat man nichts (also rein rattern oder so wie man es beim ABS merkt).
Egal bei welchen Fahrmanövern mit Audi, BMW, Mercedes: Das einzige, was spürbar geregelt hat war das ABS bei einer Vollbremsung. Hat man nicht gebremst und ist in die ESP-Regelung gekommen war kein Rattern etc. zu spüren. (Ich nehme mal an, dass bei jeglichen Schlingern und Heckausbrüchen der Fahrzeuge das ESP dagegen gearbeitet hat - habe nicht auf die Lampen geachtet...)

Unter ESP meine ich das gesamte System. Wenn das ESP regelt und es merkt, dass der Fahrer zu viel Gas gibt wird halt die Gasannahme "verweigert" bzw. reduziert. Welche Unterfunktion des ESP-Steuergerätes dies dann genau macht ist ja nebensächlich. Das ABS wird ja auch vom ESP kontrolliert.

Die Reifen der Autos beim Training waren alle gut. Der Reifen kann noch so toll sein - wenn die Räder blockieren oder das Auto rutscht kommst du nicht um die Kurve - hilft die Elektronik mit ABS und gezielten Bremseingriffen an einzelnen Rädern kann man rumkommen - natürlich auch nur in den Grenzen der Physik. Deshalb sollte man ja auch nicht riskanter fahren nur weil das Auto ABS und ESP hat - die sollen im Notfall nur die Situation leichter beherrschbar machen. Und das machen die eindeutig spürbar


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Glaub mir, auf trockener straße keine chance.


Wenn mal will geht alles, ich schaffe auch einen schönen Drift trotz 245er Semislicks. Man muss die Kisten nur genug zwingen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2017)

Aber nicht mit dem ESP Kasten bei VW 
Da greift vorher die Steuerung zu sehr ein. Und vor allem wozu?


----------



## Riverna (22. Januar 2017)

Doch auch da, Kumpel fährt so einen Stuhl auch und bekommt Drifts damit besser hin als die meisten anderen mit Heckantrieb. 
Und wozu? Weil es Spaß macht...


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Egal bei welchen Fahrmanövern mit Audi, BMW, Mercedes: Das einzige, was spürbar geregelt hat war das ABS bei einer Vollbremsung.


Kenne ich sowohl beim neuen wie auch beim alten Volvo nicht anders.
Beim alten konnte man noch entfernt was spüren, beim neuen ist es wirklich rein die Lampe welche einem sagt "da wurde gerade was korrigiert". Wobei bei letzterem wahrscheinlich auch die Automatik dem ESP nochmal mehr Korrekturparameter zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2017)

Ich finds gut, wenn ich das ESP merke. Das bedeutet dann "aufgemerkt, du bist zu schnell unterwegs. Gas weg!".


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ja, das ESP macht Bremseingriffe - und wenn es das sanft macht spürt man davon als Fahrer gar nichts. Warum sollte das rattern?


Bei meinem A3 rattert das auch ganz gewaltig und holt einen je nach Querfahrwinkel mehr oder weniger sanft ins Untersteuern des Todes zurück. Je nach Kurve geht es ohne ESP bis zu 10 km/h schneller. Weil es ein ziemlich altes ESP ist nimmt das auch nur in seltenen Fällen das Gas zurück. Deswegen muss man ESP bei flotter Fahrweise quasi schon ausmachen damit die Bremse nicht sofort aufraucht. Ansonsten ist es in jeder Kurve permanent an.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Ja, das ESP macht Bremseingriffe - und wenn es das  sanft macht spürt man davon als Fahrer gar nichts. Warum sollte das  rattern?


Weil es eigentlich nur eingreift wenn es glatt ist und auch das ESP kein dauer-blockiertes rad haben will? 
Wenn es "nur" nass ist, merkt man von den eingriffen natürlich etwas weniger oder man fährt VW mit allrad welcher dann über die vorderräder schiebt. (da greift kein ESP ein)


> Als  wir über die Schleuderplatte gefahren sind hat das ESP garantiert  gearbeitet - gemerkt hat man nichts (also rein rattern oder so wie man  es beim ABS merkt).


Oder du hattest gerade etwas anderes zu  tun und hast es deshalb nicht bemerkt. Dazu dürften die meisten autos,  von den herstellern die du angesprochen hast, etwas mehr dämmung verbaut  haben als mein caddy.


> Unter ESP meine ich das gesamte System.


Und ich differenziere, zumal ich, wie bereits erwähnt, das ASR gesondert deaktivieren kann.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit dem ESP Kasten bei VW
> Da greift vorher die Steuerung zu sehr ein.


So lange die handbremse gezogen ist, greift das ESP auch bei VW nicht ein. Lässt man wieder los, regelt er allerdings sofort.
Blöder  weise kann man aber nicht dauerhaft mit handbremse auf der 1. raste  fahren um das ESP aus zu halten. (kann man schon, ist nur nicht gut für  die bremse hinten)


Riverna schrieb:


> Doch auch da, Kumpel fährt so einen Stuhl auch und bekommt Drifts damit besser hin als die meisten anderen mit Heckantrieb.


Hmmm... Da muß er andere/bessere klötzer hinten haben als ich. Auf wirklich trockener straße bekomme ich die räder hinten nicht zu blockieren. Bei richtig nässe, schotter oder schnee ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Januar 2017)

Das kommt drauf an wie die Handbremse eingestellt ist.
Stelle ich die ein, dass bei der ersten Raste noch mehr als genug Luft ist, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2017)

Das bringt allerding nur etwas, wenn das ESP wirklich auf den schalter reagiert. (das kann ich nur vermuten) In dem fall würde ich aber eher den schalter/taster suchen und parallel einen 2. schalter anklemmen. Bleibt dann nur noch das ständige gepiepe, weil das auto denkt die handbremse wäre angezogen.
Wenn das ESP dagegen auf die stehenden räder reagiert, bringt das alles freilich nix.


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... Da muß er andere/bessere klötzer hinten haben als ich. Auf wirklich trockener straße bekomme ich die räder hinten nicht zu blockieren. Bei richtig nässe, schotter oder schnee ist das natürlich was anderes.



Es ging um das Quer fahren mit einem Caddy der Allrad hat, wie kommst du da nun drauf das die hinteren Räder blockieren sollten?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2017)

Du hattest in deinem post davor (post 60124) das hier gequotet


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Glaub mir, auf trockener straße keine chance.


Deshalb bin ich von trockener strasse aus gegangen. und auf der ist das mit den paar ps so ziemlich unmöglich. (vor allem wenn er vieleicht noch den kleineren caddy 3 mit handschalter und 81KW hat)


----------



## Riverna (23. Januar 2017)

Und genau darum geht es, man bekommt auch so ein Auto quer (und damit meine ich keine Handbremsspielerein).


----------



## Mosed (23. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weil es eigentlich nur eingreift wenn es glatt ist und auch das ESP kein dauer-blockiertes rad haben will?



Warum sollte das Rad blockieren, wenn das ESP eine Bremsung durchführt? Das ESP muss doch keine Vollbremsung an dem zu bremsenden Rad machen. Dann würde es natürlich rüttern, weil das ABS auch aktiv ist und das ESP bei Bedarf die ABS-Regelung anpasst.

Ich weiß nicht wie das ältere ESPs machen - vielleicht sind die ja so grobmotorisch, dass man Bremsstöße spürt. Aber wenn das ESP "sanft" bremst...
Das ESP greift ja im besten Fall ein bevor das Fahrzeug ausbricht. Da reichen dann leichte Bremseingriffe. 
Das ESP regelt halt immer, wenn das Fahrzeug aus der Spur kommen würde.  Glatt sein (im Sinne von Schnee/Eis) muss es dafür ja nicht unbedingt.  Zu hohes Tempo, Rollsplit, Blätter kann auch ausreichen.

Hängt dann wohl vom Fahrzeug ab.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... Da muß er andere/bessere klötzer hinten haben als ich. Auf wirklich trockener straße bekomme ich die räder hinten nicht zu blockieren. Bei richtig nässe, schotter oder schnee ist das natürlich was anderes.


Wenn die Bremse i.O. ist, dann sollte das auch auf trockener Straße klappen. Wichtig ist das man schnell und hart anzieht, ist ja schließlich keine hydraulische Feststellbremse.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Januar 2017)

Hilfe ihr Experten.

Hab da ein kleines Phaenomen mit meinem Dienstfahrzeug. Ist ein Passat 2.0 TDI Bluemotion mit dem DSG Automatikgetriebe. Baujahr Anfang 2015.

Bei etwas zuegigerer Fahrt (ab ca 160km/h)... war am Beschleunigen, musste kurz vom Gas (Drehzahl ging auf 0) , danach wollte ich wieder beschleunigen. 
Drehzahl ging bis ca 3500 u/min aber null Beschleunigung. Egal wie sehr ich das Gaspedal bemueht hatte, keine Beschleunigung. Drehzahl ging aber auch nicht hoeher als ca 3500 u/min.
Das passiert nicht immer, eher sehr selten. In den letzten 3 Monaten ist mir das 4x passiert bei ca. 10000 von mir gefahrenen Kilometer. Fehler trat halt immer in diesem Geschwindigkeitsbereich auf.
Das erste Mal bin ich auf den Standstreifen, hab Zuendung ausgestellt und komplett neu gestartet, funktionierte einwandfrei.
Bin dann draufgekommen das aktives Bremsen den Wagen wieder ueberredet Gas annimmt und es wieder vorwaerts geht ohne einen Reset durch Ausmachen.

Diesen Fehler hatte ich bei den Freundlichen schon angegeben mit genau keinem Erfolg. 
Aussage: kein Fehler im Fehlerspeicher hinterlegt *seufz*


Hat einer von euch eine Idee?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2017)

Ist auf jeden Fall der Notlauf aktiviert warum auch immer. Kann vom Getriebe, Abgasnachbehandlungssystem oder vom Motor selber ausgelöst worden sein. Ist garkein Fehler in keinem Steuergerät hinterlegt? Auch nicht wenn man den Fehlerspeicher ohne Statusfilter ließt?

Ab zu VW damit, der ist ja noch in der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung.

...ist das mit relativ leerem Tank passiert?


----------



## Verminaard (23. Januar 2017)

Der war bei VW und die haben keinen Fehler gefunden bzw. kein Fehler war im Speicher hinterlegt.
Wobei ich hier nicht beurteilen kann wie gut die Jungs von VW bei uns arbeiten.
Nein Tank war unterschiedlich voll, eher mehr drinnen als leer.

Problem ist das ich den Fehler nicht so einfach reproduzieren kann.
Ich weis nur unter welchen Umstaenden er auftauchen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2017)

Notlauf ohne DTC? Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2017)

Dienstfahrzeug? Wo is das Problem? Muss sich die Firma drum kümmern...


----------



## Verminaard (23. Januar 2017)

Firma stellt den zu VW, die schliessen ihr Diagonsegeraet an, finden keinen Fehler, Wagen kommt so zurueck.

Nachdem ich heute auf der Autobahn den Fehler wieder hatte, frage ich mal die User hier. Vielleicht hatte schon mal wer so ein Problem.

Aber hey, nach dem es ein Firmenfahrzeug ist, lieber nur die Firma machen lassen. Eigeninitiative ist ja sowas von unerwuenscht heutzutage, oder?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die Bremse i.O. ist, dann sollte das auch  auf trockener Straße klappen. Wichtig ist das man schnell und hart  anzieht, ist ja schließlich keine hydraulische Feststellbremse.


Ich hatte noch keinen VW, wo die handbremse so gut gezogen hat. Die waren  alle nur so, das sie das auto gerade noch im stand fest gehalten haben. Entsprechend ewig halten hinten auch die klötzer...


Mosed schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Rad blockieren, wenn das ESP eine Bremsung durchführt?


Weil es kaum feinfühliger sein wird, als das verbaute ABS.
Wenn das  ESP mit minimal-eingriffen klar kommt, dann muß es ja schon regeln noch  bevor es wirklich ernst ist. Meines springt aber erst dann an, wenn es  sich wirklich sicher ist das was nicht passt.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei etwas zuegigerer Fahrt (ab ca 160km/h)... war am Beschleunigen, musste kurz vom Gas (*Drehzahl ging auf 0*) , danach wollte ich wieder beschleunigen...


Bin kein experte, aber hast du die neumodische regelung im auto, das das getriebe auskuppelt und rollen lässt wenn du vom gas gehst? (anstatt motorbremse)
Wenn ja, dann hast du vieleicht die erste version und die ist bei VW immer etwas alpha...


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keinen VW, wo die handbremse so gut gezogen hat. Die waren  alle nur so, das sie das auto gerade noch im stand fest gehalten haben. Entsprechend ewig halten hinten auch die klötzer...


Also ich hab noch kein Auto gefunden, wo ich das nicht geschafft hab.  ...auch keinen VW.  Selbst die Feststellbremsen(Fußbetätigung) von Daimler bringen die Räder zum stehen, wenn man schnell genug reintritt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Der war bei VW und die haben keinen Fehler gefunden bzw. kein Fehler war im Speicher hinterlegt.
> Wobei ich hier nicht beurteilen kann wie gut die Jungs von VW bei uns arbeiten.
> Nein Tank war unterschiedlich voll, eher mehr drinnen als leer.
> 
> ...


Sowas ist bei der Diagnose natürlich extrem schlecht.  Ich hab auch schon so manchen Kilometer gefahren mit angeklemmten Diagnosegerät und drauf gewartet das der Fehler auftritt.

Was auch möglich ist das der Leistungsbegrenzer wegen zu hoher Kühlmittel/Öltemperatur reingeht. Das hinterlegt auch keinen FC und wird auch nicht im KI angezeigt. Das kannst du gut testen indem du ein paar Kilometer Vollgas fährst, dann eine Vollbremsung auf quasi fast 0 und wieder Kickdown durchbeschleunigen. Wenn der Fehler dabei wieder reingeht dann kann das durchaus auch ein leicht geschlossen klemmendes Thermostat sein.

Ferndiagnose ist immer doppelt schwer, weil du ja keine wirklichen Prüfarbeiten selber machen kannst.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bin kein experte, aber hast du die neumodische regelung im auto, das das getriebe auskuppelt und rollen lässt wenn du vom gas gehst? (anstatt motorbremse)
> Wenn ja, dann hast du vieleicht die erste version und die ist bei VW immer etwas alpha...



Kann durchaus sein. Ist ja dieses komische Bluemotionmodel.
Hat erst letzte Woche ein Softwareupdate bekommen, da kam diese Schummelsoftware runter oder wurde anders gemacht.

Das waer auch meine erste Fehleranalyse: der geht in diesen "Segelmodus" aber verbleibt dort und kuppelt nimmer ein. Drehzahl ist beim Gasgeben auch begrenzt.
Was mich wundert, das ich durch Bremsen (weis jetzt nicht ob bisschen bremsen reicht oder doch drastisch mit der Geschwindigkeit runter muss) das ganze wieder instand setzten kann.

Wenn unsere Anlagen so laufen wuerden, haetten wir massive Probleme


----------



## Seabound (23. Januar 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber hey, nach dem es ein Firmenfahrzeug ist, lieber nur die Firma machen lassen. Eigeninitiative ist ja sowas von unerwuenscht heutzutage, oder?



Ich hab nen Diesel Golf von der Firma gestellt. An dem Ding is irgendwie ständig was. Aber ich sag immer einfach dem fetten Typen vom Fuhrpark bescheid. Dann is das Auto wieder ne Woche weg und gut is. Ich würde mir da nie Gedanken über die Schüssel machen. Ist ja nicht mein Auto.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Januar 2017)

Dann bist du bei deinem Betrieb in einer komplett anderen Situation.

Ich arbeite nicht in einem Großbetrieb wo wir extra eine Arbeitskraft haben die sich um den Fuhrpark, der uebrigends sehr ueberschaubar ist, kuemmert.


----------



## Mosed (23. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weil es kaum feinfühliger sein wird, als das verbaute ABS.
> Wenn das  ESP mit minimal-eingriffen klar kommt, dann muß es ja schon regeln noch  bevor es wirklich ernst ist.



Hast du dich überhaupt mal damit beschäftigt wie die Systeme arbeiten?

ABS reduziert kurzzeitig den Bremsdruck, den du über den Bremskraftverstärker aufbaust, baut aber selber keinen Druck auf. Das kann nicht feinfühlig regeln, wenn es schnell passieren muss und die Regelung mehrfach pro Sekunde den Bremsdruck reduziert...
(Quasi so als würdest du z.B. bei einem harten Wasserstrahl kurz was dazwischenhalten. Das "Ziel" bekommt harte abrupte Treffer vom Wasser.)

ESP baut selber Bremsdruck auf und kann daher auch nur ganz leicht bremsen und/oder den Bremsdruck "langsam" aufbauen.
(In Bezug auf den Wasserstrahl: Mittels Hahn das Wasser aufdrehen und wieder abdrehen. Viel angenehmer für das "Ziel".)

Ja natürlich. Der Sinn von ESP ist einzugreifen bevor es ernst wird oder gar zu spät ist. Es soll Schleudern primär verhindern und nicht erst ein bereits schleuderndes Fahrzeug wieder einfangen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Hast du dich überhaupt mal damit beschäftigt wie die Systeme arbeiten?
> 
> ABS reduziert kurzzeitig den Bremsdruck, den du über den Bremskraftverstärker aufbaust, baut aber selber keinen Druck auf. Das kann nicht feinfühlig regeln, wenn es schnell passieren muss und die Regelung mehrfach pro Sekunde den Bremsdruck reduziert...
> (Quasi so als würdest du z.B. bei einem harten Wasserstrahl kurz was dazwischenhalten. Das "Ziel" bekommt harte abrupte Treffer vom Wasser.)
> ...


Ehm nur mal so nebenbei... 
ABS arbeitet mit Druckhalten, Druckabbau und Druckaufbau. Ein modernes ABS kann bis zu 100 mal pro Sekunde regeln, das ist schon ziemlich fein.
ABS regelt in etwa so:
Fahrer bremst -> Rad neigt zum blockieren -> ABS hält Druck -> Rad wird immer noch langsamer -> ABS baut Druck ab -> Bremsflüssigkeit wird in Hauptbremskreis zurückgefördert -> Rad wird schneller -> ABS baut Druck auf (lässt Druck vom Hauptbremskreis wieder in Radbremskreis) -> Rad neigt zum blockieren -> ABS hält den Druck -> ...
Ganz grob gesagt...


----------



## Mosed (23. Januar 2017)

Ich meinte mit nicht feinfühlig, dass es für den Fahrer deutlich spürbar ist. Also nicht sanft. Die Flanken vom Druckanstieg sind halt sehr steil.
Das ABS kann halt nicht ganz gemütlich den Bremsdruck wegnehmen und wieder zugeben. Daher merkt man viel von der Regelung.
(Klar gibt ABS auch wieder Druck zu, aber es baut nicht mit einer eigenen Pumpe selber Druck auf (soweit ich informiert bin) - das meinte ich  )


Was mir auch gerade eingefallen ist. Über das ESP werden auch die Bremsungen durchgeführt, die für ACC nötig sind, wenn ich richtig liege (sofern das Auto ein klassisches Bremssystem mit BKV hat, gibt ja mittlerweile alternativen, wo das anders geregelt werden kann. Z.B. iBooster).
Und das ist ja auch komfortabel und ruckt nicht...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht all zu viel Wartung.  Da hab ich mit 20000km im Jahr ne ganze Menge mehr.  Und wenn man keine Wartung nach Hersteller macht, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn die Kiste kaputt ist. Wenn man viel fährt, dann muss man viel Wartung machen. Es ist für Taxis nicht unüblich das die 2 mal pro Monat zur Wartung kommen.


Der Wagen ha jedes Quartal mindestens einen Besuch beim Schlosser. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du willst wegen 3 Euro Ersparnis ernsthaft online eventuell die falschen bestellen? Einfach zu deinem Händler fahren und die Stabigummis da kaufen. Einfacher geht nicht. Ist genauso lustig wie Leute, die ihren Ölfilter online kaufen wobei der mit Versand mehr kostet als bei uns.


Der Händler bei uns ist da leider etwas kompliziert. Aber konnte ich heute klären, die Sachen verbaut ein Bekannter für mich. So kostet mich diese _eventuell sinnlose _Investition nicht allzu viel_._ 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu werden die plaketten  auch kaum kontrolliert. Ich hab sogar schon einen alten W50 durch die  umweltzone in leipzig fahren sehen und ich glaube nicht, das der schon  mit H-kennzeichen unterwegs war.


In Zwickau konnte ich schon beobachten, wie sich zwei Officer an falschen Kennzeichen in der Plakette ergötzt haben. Aber soweit ich weiß, ist das anfechtbar.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Reifen sind normal, aber koppelstange? Mein passat hatte nach den 300t  km zwar schon einige reperaturen hinter sich, aber fahrwerksteile waren  keine dabei. Dabei waren die alu`s zum schluß fast viereckig. .


Ist beim i30 ein kleines Problem, aber allzu häufig tritt das nicht auf. Das Problem sind eher die Straßen, besonders in Chemnitz kommt Freude auf. Ich habe bis keine vergleichbaren Straßen in der Republik finden können.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Kann durchaus sein. Ist ja dieses komische Bluemotionmodel.
> Hat erst letzte Woche ein Softwareupdate bekommen, da kam diese Schummelsoftware runter oder wurde anders gemacht.
> 
> Das waer auch meine erste Fehleranalyse: der geht in diesen "Segelmodus" aber verbleibt dort und kuppelt nimmer ein. Drehzahl ist beim Gasgeben auch begrenzt.
> ...


Wenn es wieder auftritt, stell dein DSG auf "Handschaltung" und versuche es damit mal.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Januar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder auftritt, stell dein DSG auf "Handschaltung" und versuche es damit mal.



Danke fuer den Tip


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Hast du dich überhaupt mal damit beschäftigt wie die Systeme arbeiten?


Das  ist für den diskutierten aspekt ziemlich egal. Da zählt nur das  endergebniss. Mich fragt doch auch keiner wie ich balken und bretter im  nichts zum halten bekomme und hinterher soll es aber fest sein!
Mal  davon ab, was hindert das ABS daran schon im vorfeld, also bevor der  reifen komplett steht, zu regeln? Dann kann das durchaus feinfühlig  ausfallen.


> ESP baut selber Bremsdruck auf und kann daher auch nur ganz leicht bremsen und/oder den Bremsdruck "langsam" aufbauen.


Das  geht nicht anders in den bremseingriff wie der notbremsassistent->  erstmal voll drauf. Zumindest bekomm ich so den eindruck davon.


> Ja natürlich. Der Sinn von ESP ist einzugreifen bevor es ernst  wird oder gar zu spät ist. Es soll Schleudern primär verhindern und  nicht erst ein bereits schleuderndes Fahrzeug wieder einfangen.


Dann bin ich anscheinend mit meinem ESP noch ganz gut bedient. Das  reagiert erst, wenn es muß. (auch wenn ich nicht weiß auf was es  reagieren soll, wenn noch keinerlei quer-beschleunigung da ist)


Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist beim i30 ein kleines Problem, aber allzu häufig tritt das nicht auf. Das Problem sind eher die Straßen, besonders in Chemnitz kommt Freude auf. Ich habe bis keine vergleichbaren Straßen in der Republik finden können.


Also nach den bildern in dem link ist die doch noch i.o. Wir können gerne mal nach gera fahren in die plaunsche oder calvin-straße. Das sind beides teil-geflickte kopfsteinpflaster-straßen wobei die calvin-str. noch dreieckiges kopfsteinpflaster hat und anscheinend zum letzten mal in der kaiser-zeit gebaut wurde.


----------



## Mosed (24. Januar 2017)

ABS regelt ja bevor das Rad blockiert. Aber es ist ja logisch, dass es ruckelt, wenn eine starke Bremsung mehrfach pro Sekunde etwas reduziert wird. 
Ob du vor einer Ampel sanft bremst oder mehrfach stark ins Bremspedal tappst macht ja auch einen Unterschied in Bezug auf spürbare Bremsmanöver.

Eine Querbeschleunigung bzw. Gierrate kann ein ESP ja besser detektieren als ein Mensch. Das spürt schon leichte Änderungen und kann Eingreifen bevor ein Durchschnittsfahrer etwas mitbekommt. (Es gibt zudem weitere Sensoren)

So ganz im Detail kenne ich die Systeme auch nicht, aber das ESP hat eine eigene "Pumpe" und kann daher sanft bremsen - wie gut das funktioniert hängt sicher von der Generation, Umsetzung (Hardware+Software) und Philosophie des OEMs ab.


Kann ja sein, dass das ESP in deinem Auto sehr grob vorgeht oder du die leichten Eingriffe gar nicht mitbekommst (blinkt die Lampe überhaupt bei leichten Eingriffen oder nur wenn es wirklich ernst ist?)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2017)

Die lampe blinkt nur, wenn ich das ESP auch merke. 
Dazu greift auch das system erst ein, wenn ich merke das hinten was weg geht. Das hab ich schon unfreiwillig getestet. (heck ist sachte ab gedriftet und ich war eigentlich schon am gegen lenken)


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Januar 2017)

Frage an die Profis hier:

Ist es möglich diese Stelle so herzurichten dass man danach nicht erkennt dass da ein Riss war?
Der Händler behauptet nämlich dass das geht und er würde es auch reparieren.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Frage an die Profis hier:
> 
> Ist es möglich diese Stelle so herzurichten dass man danach nicht erkennt dass da ein Riss war?
> Der Händler behauptet nämlich dass das geht und er würde es auch reparieren.



Ziemlich lang, aber sollte gehen.
Ist das ein wirklich ein Riss oder eine Falte?
Da frage ich mich trotzdem immer wie sowas passieren kann.

Wenn du mal sehen willst, wie das im "kleinen" geht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwREkNPeOTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2017)

Kannst mal bei denen hier nachfragen: Willkommen | Lederzentrum - Spezialist fur Lederpflege, Lederreparatur, Beratung

Die konnten mir immer weiterhelfen.


----------



## HordyH (24. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Frage an die Profis hier:
> 
> Ist es möglich diese Stelle so herzurichten dass man danach nicht erkennt dass da ein Riss war?
> Der Händler behauptet nämlich dass das geht und er würde es auch reparieren.



Hätte bei meinem auch so einen Riss, ab zum Sattler der macht das wieder schick.
Bei mir wurde das Teil ersetzt.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Januar 2017)

Interessehalber --> wie kommt so ein Riss zu Stande?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Frage an die Profis hier:
> 
> Ist es möglich diese Stelle so herzurichten dass man danach nicht erkennt dass da ein Riss war?
> Der Händler behauptet nämlich dass das geht und er würde es auch reparieren.


Einfach nen neuen Sitzbezug draufziehen und gut ist. So nen Kissenbezug kann ja nicht die Welt kosten. Diese Reparaturen halten nur ein paar Wochen, dann ist es wieder kaputt. Ist halt ein Verschleißteil.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Interessehalber --> wie kommt so ein Riss zu Stande?


Draufsetzen und Kurven fahren.


----------



## HordyH (24. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach nen neuen Sitzbezug draufziehen und gut ist. So nen Kissenbezug kann ja nicht die Welt kosten. Diese Reparaturen halten nur ein paar Wochen, dann ist es wieder kaputt. Ist halt ein Verschleißteil.
> 
> 
> Draufsetzen und Kurven fahren.



Wenn es richtig gemacht wird ( Austausch) dann hält es länger.
Mein Bezug hätte mehrere 100 Euro gekostet


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Frage an die Profis hier:
> 
> Ist es möglich diese Stelle so herzurichten dass man danach nicht erkennt dass da ein Riss war?
> Der Händler behauptet nämlich dass das geht und er würde es auch reparieren.



Ist es Kunstleder?

Man kann diese Bahn, bzw. den Einsatz, austauschen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist es Kunstleder. 

Die Sitzfläche ist aus Stoff und seitlich eben Kunstleder. 

Der Händler wird es morgen richtigen. 

Wenn es gut aussieht, kaufe ich das Auto.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2017)

Kunstleder an dieser Stelle ist Müll, das wird nach einer Zeit genau so wieder brechen. Aber wie gesagt, man kann diese Bahn austauschen und fertig, wird oft gemacht.

Was ist es für ein Auto?


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Januar 2017)

Hyundai iX35

Wenn das wieder vorkommt, dann lasse ich dass am Balkan für wenig Geld ordentlich austauschen (:


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

Besser is das, das Kunstleder bei dem taugt nix.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2017)

Kunstleder an dieser Stelle ist einfach Schwachsinn.


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Frage an die Profis hier:
> 
> Ist es möglich diese Stelle so herzurichten dass man danach nicht erkennt dass da ein Riss war?
> Der Händler behauptet nämlich dass das geht und er würde es auch reparieren.



Nach wieviel KM is das passiert?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute, ich habe ein komisches Problem mit meinen Scheinwerfern. Schalte ich das Abblendlicht ein, leuchtet der rechte Scheinwerfer schwach und der linke normal. Schalte ich dann das Fernlicht an funktioniert das normal. Gehe ich dann zurück zum Abblendlicht, leuchtet der rechte Scheinwerfer gar nicht mehr und der linke normal.
Birne kaputt? Kontakt?

Ist noch ein altes Auto mit Glühbirnen, keine LEDs oder Xenon.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nach wieviel KM is das passiert?



Das Auto hat jetzt 135.000 km.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2017)

Na is doch OK. Da kann sowas gerne mal kaputt gehen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Na is doch OK. Da kann sowas gerne mal kaputt gehen.



Das kann schon sein, bloß dass ich jetzt das Auto kaufen möchte 

Wird vom Händler gerichtet


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2017)

Naja 135tkm sind ja nicht viel, bei doppelt so viel km könnte ich damit leben.

@mrmurphy
Tausch doch mal die Lampen und guck ob es dann immer noch ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2017)

Naja nur sagen die Kilometer erstmal nichts aus. 
135tkm mit Kurzstrecke (ständig ein/aussteigen) belasten sicherlich deutlich mehr als 135tkm Langstrecke.  
Und man kann sich sicherlich streiten, aber 135tkm sind für ein aktuelles Auto mMn doch nicht wenig. Da ist sicherlich schon einiges durchgerockt, gerade bei so "preiswerten" Marken wie Hyundai.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2017)

Das Leder im ix35 ist mies, schaut mal ins Hyundai Forum.

Ich würde, trotz zweier Hyundais auf dem Hof keinen ix35 gebraucht kaufen. Dem fehlen an einigen Punkten Langzeit-Qualitäten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe ein komisches Problem mit meinen Scheinwerfern. Schalte ich das Abblendlicht ein, leuchtet der rechte Scheinwerfer schwach und der linke normal. Schalte ich dann das Fernlicht an funktioniert das normal. Gehe ich dann zurück zum Abblendlicht, leuchtet der rechte Scheinwerfer gar nicht mehr und der linke normal.
> Birne kaputt? Kontakt?
> 
> Ist noch ein altes Auto mit Glühbirnen, keine LEDs oder Xenon.


Massefehler rechter Scheinwerfer. Birnen sind alle ok. Einfach ne Spannungsabfall Prüfung machen bis du die Stelle hast.


----------



## Zoon (26. Januar 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Der war bei VW und die haben keinen Fehler  gefunden bzw. kein Fehler war im Speicher hinterlegt.



Hat  der im Zuge eines "stillen Rückrufs" evtl schon ein Softwareupdate  wegen der VW Abgasgeschichte bekommen? Liest sich als wenn der grade in  der Partikelfiltereinigung drin war und etwas rumgesponnen hat.
Wenns  der mit Adblue ist? ist genug Adblue drin? Kenn das nur vom LKW, Adblue  leer, nur noch reduzierte Leistung, dann müsste aber im Dashboard auch  der Christbaum angehen, Adblue nachfüllen. Bzw falls der im Notlauf  gegangen ist, müsste ja die MIL angehen.

Vielleicht ist das nur  was ganz simples irgendwo im Turbosystem ein Schlauch undicht und der  regelt den Turbo komplett runter - aber da müsste die MIL ja auch  angehen.


Falls das ein Kurzstreckenfahrzeug ist, ab auf die Bahn und da wo es erlaubt ist mal 30 Minuten vollgas  evtl ist der Motor nur Kurzstreckenversifft.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Januar 2017)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt nur Deutsche Autos.

Mein Vater auch.

Die Erfahrungen waren mittelmäßig um ehrlich zu sein.

Jetzt möchte ich einfach mal was anderes probieren.

Die Zeiten sind vorbei wo Koreaner auf europäischen Autobahnen designtechnisch (negativ) aufgefallen sind.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2017)

Was heisst deutsche Autos?
Das kann alles sein, vom Corsa bis zur S Klasse.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Januar 2017)

Mehrheitlich Audi A6 & VW Passat.

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter 

Zuletzt auch mein Seat Leon:

*Fehlermeldung:*

- Umluftklappe
- Zentralverriegelung (mein Schloss hat er nicht mehr mit der ZF entriegelt)
- Wegfahrsperre

Das beste deutsche Auto ist der VW Golf II meiner Meinung nach.

Wir haben in der Heimat zwei davon stehen.

Beide über 500.000 KM und kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2017)

Also ausschließlich VW


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Massefehler rechter Scheinwerfer. Birnen sind alle ok. Einfach ne Spannungsabfall Prüfung machen bis du die Stelle hast.



Alles klar, dann checke ich das.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Januar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bis jetzt nur Deutsche Autos.
> 
> Mein Vater auch.
> 
> ...


Gegen Hyundai ist auch wenig im generellen zu sagen, eher gegen einen ix35 ohne Garantie.
Außerdem sollte man mal im Hyundai Forum den Mängel-Thread überfliegen, n paar Punkte werden sicher interessant sein.


----------



## Seabound (26. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was heisst deutsche Autos?
> Das kann alles sein, vom Corsa bis zur S Klasse.



Opel ist nicht deutsch.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja 135tkm sind ja nicht viel, bei doppelt so viel km könnte ich damit leben.



Naja, ich hab schon bei knapp 30 000 KM Angst, dass die Recaros unter meinem fetten Arsch explodieren...


----------



## ForceOne (26. Januar 2017)

Opel selbst ist deutsch, der Mutterkonzern ist es nicht. Wie man das nun auslegen will, will ich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2017)

Opel ist und wahr schon immer ein deutscher Hersteller...
Oder ist Bugatti seit neustem nun ein deutscher Hersteller nur weil sie zum VAG Konzern gehören?


----------



## Ersy90 (26. Januar 2017)

Bisher noch nie Probleme mit Autos gehabt, auch in der Familie nicht.
Fahren seit ich lebe nur Audi und VW, allerdings nur Jahres oder Neuwagen und dabei nie über 100k km.
Dabei treten dann natürlich auch nie Probleme auf.
Bin auch froh das bei meinem neuen GTI alles funktioniert, vorallem das DSG und der Auto Hold ist einfach nur noch richtige Entspannung im Stadt Verkehr.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Opel ist nicht deutsch.


Ahja, wie ist denn deine Definition für ein deutsches Auto?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gegen Hyundai ist auch wenig im generellen zu sagen, eher gegen einen ix35 ohne Garantie.
> Außerdem sollte man mal im Hyundai Forum den Mängel-Thread überfliegen, n paar Punkte werden sicher interessant sein.


An sich die Probleme überschaubar, aber beim ix35 würde ich nur mit Garantie zugreifen.

Im Spoiler habe ich _meinen ersten Eindruck_ zum i30 PD widergespiegelt.


Spoiler



Ich war heute eine Bestellung abholen und da stand die 3. Generation (i30) schon im Verlaufsbereich. Leider konnte man noch keine Auskundt zu dem Fahrzeug geben, da er offiziell erst am 28.01., sprich morgen, vorgestellt wird. Dennoch dürfte ich mir einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen. Der neue i30 sieht sehr gut aus, da waren die Bilder im Prospekt nicht so toll. Das Heck ist ganz klar Geschmacksache, mein Fall ist es nicht gerade. Im Ganzen ist er flacher aber gleichzeitig "kräftiger" - schönes Konzept in meinen Augen.
Beim Innenraum ist Hyundai zwar neue Wege gegangen, aber auf den ersten Eindruck gab es nicht viel zu "meckern". Man merkt ganz klar, Hyundai hat sich in den 10 Jahren i30 an den europäischen Markt angeglichen. Man sitzt tiefer, "lange Kanten" und zentrale Instrumente.
Für große Menschen kann ich den Wagen aber nur bedingt empfehlen, da er wie schon die Vorgänger doch recht kompakt gehalten ist, für meine <1,80m optimal.
_Fazit:_ Im Vergleich zum meinen i30 (1.Gen) ein sehr großer Schritt. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, diesen Wagen einmal zu besitzen, trotzdem bin ich gespannt wo die Reise hingeht und wie die N-Variante auftreten wird.

Trotzdem möchte ich nicht vorgreifen, er hat schließlich noch keine "Endkunden-Kundenerfahrung".



Und noch eine Frage:

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bilstein B6 Dämpfern und Serienfedern? Theoretisch dürfte doch nur das Dämpfungsgefühl etwas zurück gehen, oder? Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich eventuell die Stoßdämpfer tauschen muss und neben Sachs (OE) noch Bilstein B6 (AM) zu kaufen sind. Und die Bilstein sollten doch länger halten, oder ist das ein Trugschluss?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2017)

Pseudo, klar, gravierendes ist eher selten, bei den 1.7CRDI sollte man unter 40.000 km aufpassen, wie bei allen Hyundais, der Motor hat gelegentlich Gussfehler, wird aber, sofern Garantie vorhanden, anstandslos getauscht.

Federbrüche hatte ich gesehen, und dann das Thema Qualität Sitze...

Meine Freundin liegt mir schon länger wegen nem ix35 in den Ohren... aber dann lieber Tucson TL 

Zum PD:
Joa, außen ist in Natura echt nicht schlecht, wirkt auf Bildern nicht so. Innenraum ist aber mit dem “Tablet auf der I-Tafel“ irgendwie“unfertig“.
Bin da aber halt eher konservativ.

Fahren will ich den demnächst mal mit dem 140ps Benziner, mein i40 muss wohl wegen eines Werkstattfehlerchens noch mal 15 min. in die Werkstatt, da werd ich das nutzen.
Müsste meinen FD CRDI nämlich langsam mal gegen nen Benziner tauschen


----------



## Zeiss (27. Januar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja nur sagen die Kilometer erstmal nichts aus.
> 135tkm mit Kurzstrecke (ständig ein/aussteigen) belasten sicherlich deutlich mehr als 135tkm Langstrecke.
> Und man kann sich sicherlich streiten, aber 135tkm sind für ein  aktuelles Auto mMn doch nicht wenig. Da ist sicherlich schon einiges  durchgerockt, gerade bei so "preiswerten" Marken wie Hyundai.



Als ich meinen 8er gekauft habe, hatte er 66.000km runter und eine  Stelle an der Sitzwange des Fahrersitzes hatte ordentlich Abrieb... War  eben nicht nur Langstreckenfahrzeug. Beim 7er sehen die Sitze perfekt  aus, trotz 136.000km zum Kaufzeitpunkt und sehr viel weicheres Leders 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> An sich die Probleme überschaubar, aber beim ix35 würde ich nur mit Garantie zugreifen.



Garantie ist immer so eine Sache...



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage:
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bilstein B6 Dämpfern und Serienfedern? Theoretisch dürfte doch nur das Dämpfungsgefühl etwas zurück gehen, oder? Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich eventuell die Stoßdämpfer tauschen muss und neben Sachs (OE) noch Bilstein B6 (AM) zu kaufen sind. Und die Bilstein sollten doch länger halten, oder ist das ein Trugschluss?



Warum sollen sie länger halten? Ich fahre die B6 im 8er, aber mit Eibach Federn.


----------



## ForceOne (28. Januar 2017)

Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber ich wollte mich nochmals für die vielen Tipps/Hinweise bedanken die ich bekommen habe bzgl. der Autosuche >2.000€! Habe gestern und heute einige Autos besichtigen können/müssen, da es langsam mehr als dringend wird, und das einzige Auto, was halbwegs erträglich war ist ein Polo 9n. Dieser ist es nun auch geworden, Montag bekommt er "hoffentlich" noch den neuen TÜV. Bitte halte 2 Jahre durch


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2017)

Dann mal allzeit gute und knitterfreie Fahrt!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Habe gestern und heute einige Autos besichtigen können/müssen, da es langsam mehr als dringend wird, und das einzige Auto, was halbwegs erträglich war ist ein Polo 9n. Dieser ist es nun auch geworden, Montag bekommt er "hoffentlich" noch den neuen TÜV. Bitte halte 2 Jahre durch


Also einer meiner chef`s hatte auch so einen als TDI. Und auch wenn er viel, und nicht gerade vorsichtig, damit gefahren ist, stand die kiste doch kaum in der werkstatt. Allerdings hat er ihn mittlerweile in der familie weiter gereicht und da fährt er auch noch. Von daher würde ich also sagen, nimm das auto am besten schonmal in dein testament mit auf.


----------



## Riverna (29. Januar 2017)

Gute Fahrt und viel Glück.


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2017)

Grad auf Pro7 Werbung geschaut. Der neue Toyota c-hr is ja ma das geilste Auto, was ich seit langem gesehen hab. Das ist wirklich mal ein tolles Design! Geht mir absolut rein.


----------



## Ersy90 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich mach Toyota eigentlich gar nicht aber da muss ich jetzt mal sagen der sieht echt cool aus. Super Design.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (30. Januar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Grad auf Pro7 Werbung geschaut. Der neue Toyota c-hr is ja ma das geilste Auto, was ich seit langem gesehen hab. Das ist wirklich mal ein tolles Design! Geht mir absolut rein.



Geht mir ähnlich. Bin eigentlich kein Fan von so Möchtegern SUVs, aber den, den find ich echt Mega. Leider noch keine 17/18 und zu teuer wird er auch sein


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich find den garnicht mal so schick.
Aber halt jeder wie mag.


----------



## Lee (31. Januar 2017)

Mein Fall isser nicht, aber ich bin froh, dass die sich was trauen und nicht den ewig gleichen Einheitsbrei produzieren.
Auch z.B. der neue Hyundai i30, während der alte noch "eigen" aussah, sieht der neue aus wie n Golf. Schönes Auto, aber alle Hersteller nähern sich immer mehr dem gleichen Auto an, zumindest in der Kompaktklasse.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Januar 2017)

Lee schrieb:


> Auch z.B. der neue Hyundai i30, während der alte noch "eigen" aussah, sieht der neue aus wie n Golf. Schönes Auto, aber alle Hersteller nähern sich immer mehr dem gleichen Auto an, zumindest in der Kompaktklasse.



Finde ich absolut nicht. 

Golf, A3, Toyota (keine Ahnung wie das Modell heißt), Honda Civic, Ford Focus/Fiesta, BMW 1er, Mercedes A-Klasse. 

Die sehen alle total unterschiedlich aus und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2017)

Der i30 ist aber tatsächlich sehr “glatt“ geworden. Finde es schade, aber Hyundai möchte eben eher wie VW eine breite Masse ansprechen.
Es wird aber ja noch ein i30N kommen, bei dem ich auf etwas mehr “extrovertierte“ Züge hoffe.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Januar 2017)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich mach Toyota eigentlich gar nicht aber da muss ich jetzt mal sagen der sieht echt cool aus. *Super Design.*



Ähhhh, nein, finde ihn hässlich. Aber, es ist Geschmacksache


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich mir die dicken C Säulen bei dem Toyota CHR anschaue ist das Ding bestimmt unübersichtlicher als ein 40 Tonner ... ohne 360 Grad Kamera unverkäuflich.

Interessanter finde ich aber die kommende Motorgeneration von Toyota und Mazda. 

Rightsizing bei Toyota: RDE lasst Hubraum wachsen |
                heise Autos


----------



## aloha84 (31. Januar 2017)

War jemand von euch schon mal auf dem Sachsenring zur Moto GP?
Bin auf die glorreiche Schnapsiddee gekommen, meinem Vater zu seinem 60. Geburtstag 2 Tickets zu kaufen. (also entweder mit Mutti, oder wenn die nicht will/kann mit mir^^).
So jetzt stoße ich ein wenig an Grenzen......
Bin ich zu blöd, oder gibt es keine Sonntagstickets mehr --> sondern immer nur noch Samstag + Sonntag?
Welche Tribüne(n) ist/sind gut? Also guter Blick auf das Rennen?
Oder sollte man Stehplätze mit freier Platzwahl nehmen, da habe ich nur kleinere Bedenken, meine Eltern sind 1. keine 2  Meter groß und 2. mögen sie es nicht wenn man in einem riesen Menschen-Pulk feststeckt....also Stichwort überlaufen.

Meinungen und Tipps?


----------



## Zeiss (31. Januar 2017)

Die Preisefindung im Kfz-Teilehandel muss man nicht verstehen oder? Bin gerade dabei die Dichtungen für meine Abdichtaktion zusammen zu suchen, unter Anderem auch die Zylinderkopfdichtungen.

CarParts24: Elring, 99€ pro Bank
Pkwteile.de: Elring, 60€ pro Bank

WTF???


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Januar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Meinungen und Tipps?


War zwar nicht zum motoGP da, aber zur rallyeshow. (wenn du dir live ein bild machen willst, die ist am 25.2.17 und eintritt ist frei, wenn ich mich recht entsinne)
So richtig tribünen hab ich nicht gesehen, aber auf der innenseite gibt es teilweise einen begehbaren ring, parallel zu strecke. Der sollte für die zuschauer sein. Dazu gibt es einen turm beim fahrerlager und direckt an diesem das gebäude des fahrerlagers, bei dem das dach begehbar ist. (start-ziel gerade) In der nähe der sachsenkurve ist, auf der außenseite des rings, ein gebäude was wie ein restaurant aussieht mit großer glasfront richtung ring,
Was dann so im hinteren bereich, gebiet um die omega-kurve, so begehbar ist weiß ich aber nicht. Das ist bei der rallyeshow der presse vorbehalten.
Eine übersicht des rings gibt es übrigens hier.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Oder sollte man Stehplätze mit freier Platzwahl nehmen, da habe ich nur kleinere Bedenken, meine Eltern sind 1. keine 2  Meter groß und 2. mögen sie es nicht wenn man in einem riesen Menschen-Pulk feststeckt....also Stichwort überlaufen.


Das wirst du nur mit VIP Tickets vermeiden können. Überlaufen ist es da immer. Auch auf den Tribünen sitzt man dicht an dicht(ausgenommen die VIP Plätze) Das ist nunmal bei jeder Mainstream Motorsportart so. 

Bei kleineren Veranstaltungen wie VLN, RCN, Supermoto, Motocross kann man sich noch frei bewegen. Bei den kleinen Supermoto Läufen braucht man nicht mal nen Pressausweiß oder ne Verzichtserklärung um sich direkt auf die Strecke stellen zu können und dort zu filmen.  




Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Preisefindung im Kfz-Teilehandel muss man nicht  verstehen oder? Bin gerade dabei die Dichtungen für meine Abdichtaktion  zusammen zu suchen, unter Anderem auch die Zylinderkopfdichtungen.
> 
> CarParts24: Elring, 99€ pro Bank
> Pkwteile.de: Elring, 60€ pro Bank
> ...


Die bei PKWteile.de wollen den Rotz loswerden. Außer dir haben die wahrscheinlich noch nie eine von ihren V12 Kopfdichtungen verkauft.


----------



## aloha84 (31. Januar 2017)

@Turrican
Naja Tribünen gibts da genug, auf youtube gibts auch genug Videos, wo man sieht.....was man sieht.
Tribünenübersicht kannst du hier sehen.
Das Problem bei der moto gp ist halt, dass der Ring da quasi ausverkauft ist.......und wo viele Menschen, da wenig Sicht.

@BadFrag

Das "dicht an dicht" sitzen auf der Tribüne geht schon, der Vorteil von einer Tribüne ist ja, dass man sitzen kann UND was sieht.
Bei Klappstuhl und Stehplatz, kann es halt passieren, dass nur eins von beiden geht --> oder im schlechtesten Falle keins von beiden.^^
Meine Überlegung bei der Tribüne geht so in Richtung T13, da rammeln die halt durch die Sachsenkurve. *unentschlossen*


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2017)

Denkst du die sitzen da alle brav nebeneinander?  So läuft das nicht. Da stehen ganz viele auch einfach auf der Tribüne auf oder halten Plakate oder Fahnen hoch. Ne Menge Besoffene sind auch da und ca. 40% sind nur Partyaffen, die das Rennen nicht interessiert.

Warst du selber noch nie auf so einer Veranstaltung?


----------



## aloha84 (31. Januar 2017)

2 Mal, einmal ADAC GT Masters Oschersleben, einmal DTM auf dem Lausitzring.
Oschersleben war freie Platzwahl, war super, vor allem nicht übermäßig voll.
Lausitzring hatten wir Tribüne auf Start Ziel, war auch gut.....sogar recht chillig.

//Also "Partyalarm" war da auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Januar 2017)

@aloha84
Wenn du schnell willst, das wäre tribüne T13 auch meine wahl. Von dort siehst du evt. auch teile der queckenberg-kurve, welche berg-auf richtung start-ziel geht.
Sollen die fahrer nicht ganz so schnell sein, dann würde ich was bei der omega suchen, wobei die fahrer sicherlich im bereich tribüne T9-T3 auch ordentlich gas geben.
Die sachsen-kurve hat in meinen augen übrigens den nachteil, das die fahrer förmlich zeit zum "zielen" haben. Dort dürfte eigentlich keine abfliegen, wenn er sich nicht ganz doof anstellt. 

@TheBadFrag
Für party gibt am sachsenring den ankerberg. Da werden sich die "partyaffen" wohl auch alle treffen.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2017)

ADAC Masters kannst du nicht mit MotoGP vergleichen. Natürlich ist da freie Platzwahl. Kommt ja auch kaum jemand im Vergleich zu den angebotenen Plätzen. Selbst beim 24 Stunden Rennen aufem fucking Nürburgring is freie Platzwahl. Musst halt nur früh genug da sein. Bei MotoGP, gerade aufem Sachsenring is das aber was anderes. Im Endeffekt hilft da nur, teure Tickets kaufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> Für party gibt am sachsenring den ankerberg. Da werden sich die "partyaffen" wohl auch alle treffen.


Tja das wäre schön. Die verteilen sich leider auch unter die Motorsportfans. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich schon länger nicht mehr zum 24h Rennen auf dem Nürburgring gehe.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2017)

Und ich nur auf der Haupttribüne hocke...


----------



## Zeiss (31. Januar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die bei PKWteile.de wollen den Rotz loswerden. Außer dir haben die wahrscheinlich noch nie eine von ihren V12 Kopfdichtungen verkauft.



Lol, glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Die Preise schwanken echt extrem, vor allem bei den Dichtungssätzen für Köpfe und Block.


----------



## Klutten (31. Januar 2017)

Was will denn im Vergleich Leebmann mit Forenrabatt haben?


----------



## Zeiss (31. Januar 2017)

Für welche Sachen?

Der Satz für Kurbelgehäuse liegt bei BMW um 212€. Für die Köpfe finde ich kein Satz. ZKD liegt bei rund 115€, pro Bank.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2017)

@aloha84

T13 solltest du schnell buchen. An sich ist der Kurs nicht gerade spektakulär, von daher nimm, was dir am meisten zusagt.

Noch schneller wäre ich bei der Unterkunft. Viele kommen nur wegen der Party am Abend, selbst Leute aus kurzen Entfernungen (>25km) buchen einen Standplatz auf dem Ankerberg oder Umgebung. Diese Veranstaltung ist schon nahezu ein religiöser Kult für unsere Region. :shake:

Und anreisen sollte man auch rechtzeitig, sonst wird es mit einem Parkplatz problematisch. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Lol, glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Die Preise schwanken echt extrem, vor allem bei den Dichtungssätzen für Köpfe und Block.


Denkst du von den 50 V12 Fahrern in Deutschland bastelt sich da einer selber ne Kopfdichtung rein? Die lassen das einfach bei BMW machen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Denkst du von den 50 V12 Fahrern in Deutschland bastelt sich da einer selber ne Kopfdichtung rein? Die lassen das einfach bei BMW machen.



Das glaubst auch nur du... allein bei uns im 8er Club haben es schon 10-12 Leute selber gemacht. Und im 7er mindestens genau so viel, wenn nicht noch mehr...


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2017)

So oft müssen die Motoren zerpflückt werden? Hätte ich nicht gedacht.  So lange ich bei Daimler bin, war noch nicht ein V12 dabei, wo der Kopf runter musste.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Februar 2017)

Genau, die Benz V12 werden nie undicht was? Dazu fällit mir das hier ein: klick mich

Wir reden von Motoren, die schon 30 Jahre alt sind...


----------



## HordyH (1. Februar 2017)

Wenn man tbf so reden hört ist er der erfährenste, beste um nicht zu sagen der perfekte Mechaniker, Meister, Fahrer.... einfach DER über Typ.

Wenn du früh die Hallen betritts, stürmen alle zu dir um dich persönlich begrüßen zu dürfen und abends wenn du gehst wirst du mit tosendem  Applaus verabschiedet


----------



## Riverna (1. Februar 2017)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass so sein Selbstbild ausieht.
Ein Fehler gibt es in deinem Szenario aber trotzdem, vor Arbeitbeginn bedankt sich der Dieter persönlich bei ihm, Ron und Totto lassen sich diese Chance natürlich ebenfalls nicht entgehen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> ... und abends wenn du gehst wirst du mit tosendem  Applaus verabschiedet


Das könnte durchaus stimmen.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> der Dieter persönlich bei ihm, Ron und Totto lassen sich diese Chance natürlich ebenfalls nicht entgehen.



Wer ist Dieter, Ron und Totto?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2017)

Die Brüder von Detlev, Peter und Giuseppe.


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2017)

Sind das Deutsche?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau, die Benz V12 werden nie undicht was? Dazu fällit mir das hier ein: klick mich
> 
> Wir reden von Motoren, die schon 30 Jahre alt sind...


Tja, ob du es glaubst oder nicht... Bis jetzt hatten wir noch bei keinem V12 jemals einen Kopf runter genommen.

Der Motor da aus dem Link wurde ja durch fehlerhafte Wartung und Reparatur zerstört. Warum das wohl nicht gutgeht, wenn man nur 11 Zündkerzen wechselt und die Verteilerfinger nicht festschraubt.  Hmmmm, kann ich mir kaum erklären....
Der Typ aus dem Forum ist aber auch nicht grade ein besserer Schrauber. Post #132 erstmal richtig schön über das Kurbelgehäuse geschmirgelt. Jawoll, beste Vorraussetzungen für den nächsten Motorschaden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Februar 2017)

Und nur weil bei einer von zigtausenden Werkstätten noch nie in deiner Anwesenheit sowas gemacht wurde sind Daimler Kopfdichtungen widerstandsfähiger als Napfschneckenzahn?


----------



## Zeiss (1. Februar 2017)

@Frag: An deiner Stelle wäre ich jetzt ganz klein mit deinen Urteilen, was die Kompetenz von Bernard angeht.

Und nein, ich glaube es dir nicht, weil es einfach nur Bullshit ist. Die VSD wechselst du natürlich, wenn der Kopf eingebaut ist oder? Kann man machen... Wieviele V12 hattest du eigentlich schon mal am Wickel gehabt?

@Pommesbunker: Die großen Motoren werden in den Werkstätten nicht besonders gern gesehen...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2017)

Die haben aber auch alle nicht so einen Fachmann wie TBF.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Februar 2017)

Stimmt, sie können sich gut einschätzen.

Meine Werkstatt ist kompetent, auch was E65/F01 angeht, vor allem, was Elektronik angeht. Aber an den Motor würden sie sich nicht rantrauen. Es ist aber ein Autohaus und keine Niederlassung.


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wer ist Dieter, Ron und Totto?



Ich erklär mir das einfach ma jetzt selbst:

Der Dieter ist Dieter Quetsche, der Chef von Daimler Chrysler. Der Ron ist der Ron Hubbard, der Chef von Scientology und der Totto ist der Torger Christian Wolff. Alles klar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und nur weil bei einer von zigtausenden Werkstätten noch nie in deiner Anwesenheit sowas gemacht wurde sind Daimler Kopfdichtungen widerstandsfähiger als Napfschneckenzahn?


Habe ich das gesagt? Ich habe nur gesagt das hier in der Werkstatt noch keiner gemacht wurde. Alles andere hast du dir dazu gedichtet.



Zeiss schrieb:


> @Frag: An deiner Stelle wäre ich jetzt ganz klein mit deinen Urteilen, was die Kompetenz von Bernard angeht.
> 
> Und nein, ich glaube es dir nicht, weil es einfach nur Bullshit ist. Die VSD wechselst du natürlich, wenn der Kopf eingebaut ist oder? Kann man machen... Wieviele V12 hattest du eigentlich schon mal am Wickel?


Naja wer da so richtig schön rüberschmirgelt, gibt anscheinend einen Scheiß auf Vorschriften und ob die Arbeit nachhaltig ist. Nur weil der ständig V12 auseinander baut, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das er das auch gut macht.

Mit V12 hatte ich noch nicht sonderlich viel zu tun, weil die laufen. 2 hab ich bis jetzt ausgebaut, bei einem beide Turbos getauscht weil der Kunde den Motor mit glühenden Turbos ausgemacht hat. Der andere hatte Ölverlust. Ansonsten nur Wartung, Zündmodule, Generatoren und ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
Die paar V12 im Kundenstamm kennt man quasi alle auswendig.


----------



## worco (2. Februar 2017)

Nochmal zur motoGP Frage, ich gehe dieses Jahr zum 10.mal an den Sachsenring.
Wir kaufen immer Wochenendtickets und fahren Donnerstagmittag auf den Ankerberg, bauen da gemütlich am Donnerstag Abend unser Zelt auf und gucken das wir Sonntag morgen zusammenpacken, vom Berg runterfahren und dann von woanders zur Rennstrecke laufen. Egal bei welchem Wetter war bisher immer super Atmosphäre, wobei es auf dem Berg leider immer weniger wird.
Ein Jahr hatte ich auch einen Stehplatz, das ist aber echt super stressig, vor allem wenn du auch mal um die Strecke laufen willst(Freitag kannst du noch auf alle Tribünen) und gucken willst was sonst so los ist, es ist halt meistens schon gerammelt voll.
Wir sitzen immer auf T9, da siehst die Bikes lange, guckst den ganzen Weg wenn Sie den Berg runter auf dich zukommen, die kurze Gerade und den nächstee Kurveneingang wo es viele Überholmänöver gibt, außerdem gibts rundrum nen haufen verschiedene Futterstände(auch nicht zu vernachlässigen wenn man nicht das ganze WE Bockwurst essen will).
Die Einzeltickets gehen immer erst nach den WE Tickets in den Verkauf, sollten aber seit ein paar Tagen auch verfügbar sein.
Wenn du sonst noch Fragen dazu hast oder Tips möchtest frag einfach!


----------



## Zeiss (2. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja wer da so richtig schön rüberschmirgelt, gibt anscheinend einen Scheiß auf Vorschriften und ob die Arbeit nachhaltig ist. Nur weil der ständig V12 auseinander baut, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das er das auch gut macht.



Bevor du irgendwas sagst, solltest erstmal schauen, was der Typ überhaupt schon gemacht hat... Aber stimmt, gegen deine geballte Kompetenz, die du dir mir Mitte 20 schon angeeignet hast, kann keiner anstinken...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit V12 hatte ich noch nicht sonderlich viel zu tun



Loooooooooooooooooooool. Also, einfach mal Schnauze halten würde ich sagen. "Die laufen", genau, deswegen gibt es ein Arsch voll Probleme mit den Kabelbäumen beim V8 und V12 und undicht werden sie genau so...

Auch Benz verbaut die 0815 Simmerringe von Febi, Reinz, sonstwas, die nach gewissen Zeit aufgeben und undicht werden. Mach dich nicht noch lächerlicher, als du eh schon bist.

@Topic: Gibt es hier eigentlich ausser Riverna noch LPG Fahrer?


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> gegen deine geballte Kompetenz, die du dir mir Mitte 20 schon angeeignet hast?



Ich dachte immer, TheFatBag wäre so um die 40 o_O


----------



## Zeiss (2. Februar 2017)

Ist er nicht, er ist nichtmal 30, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bevor du irgendwas sagst, solltest erstmal schauen, was der Typ überhaupt schon gemacht hat... Aber stimmt, gegen deine geballte Kompetenz, die du dir mir Mitte 20 schon angeeignet hast, kann keiner anstinken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha und was hat Können mit Alter zu tun? Man kann seinen Job auch 40 Jahre lang ******* machen. Es gibt auch Kfz Meister die drehen ihr ganzes Leben lang nur Ölfilter rechts und links rum. Die haben dann kurz vor der Rente das geballte Wissen und die ultimative Fähigkeit einen Ölwechsel zu machen. Wahnsinn.

Wow nen Wedi tauschen ist auch wirklich verdammt heftig. Dafür braucht man ne spezielle Schulung. Am V12 muss der ja 3 Mal dichter werden als an einem R4.
Und was für Kabelsatz Probleme sollen das sein? Wir tauschen hier weder bei V12 noch V8 irgendwelche Kabelbäume. Das bei den ganzen Oldtimern die Kabelbäume auseinander brechen ist ja nix neues.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Februar 2017)

Stimmt, Können hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun und Erfahrung wird völlig überbewertet...

Was du für ein Bullshit von dir gibst, passt auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2017)

Er ist halt der beste Mechaniker den es gibt auf der Welt.


----------



## Riverna (3. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn ich TBF für einen ziemlich Depp halte der sich für ein gottesgleich hält... mhm damit habe ich eigentlich schon alles gesagt was ich sagen wollte. 

In einem Punkt hat er (ausnahmsweise) mal Recht. Das Alter hat mit dem "Können" ansich nicht viel zu tun, das fängt schon in dem Ausbildungsbetrieb an. Meiner pesönlichen Meinung nach, sind die besten Schrauber die Leute, welche täglich an irgendwelchen Herstellerunterschiedlichen Kisten schrauben müssen. Sprich Stifte aus einer freien Werkstatt, damit meine ich natürlich nicht Abduls Hinterhofwerkstatt (auch wenn es da sicherlich zum teil begnadete Mechaniker gibt), sondern Betriebe die täglich mit unterschiedlichsten Herstellern arbeiten müssen und eben nicht nur Service und Pflegearbeiten leisten. Ich arbeite ja nun schon eine ganze Zeit bei einer Vertragswerkstatt, hier lernt man selber so gut wie gar nichts. Das tägliche Geschäft besteht aus Inspektionen, Neuwagenabnahmen und Räderwechseln. Gelegentlich kommt mal ein Zahnriemen, Getriebtausch und Bremsen hinzu, das sind aber ca 10% der anfallenden Arbeiten. In meinem ersten Betrieb wo ich meine Lehre angefangen habe, musste ich VW, BMW, Audi, Nissan, Porsche usw alles machen. Da war ein Motortausch, Getriebe und Kupplungswechsel etwas völlig normales. Ich schätze 90% von meinem Wissen habe ich von diesem kleinen 1 Mann Unternehmen, die restlichen 10% von meinem jetzigen Betrieb. 

Dazu kommt noch das ein guter Mechaniker eben nicht Arbeitszeiten von 7:30Uhr - 16:30Uhr hat, wer diesen Beruf wirklich liebt teilt dies auch in seinem Hobby. Sei es auf der Rennstrecke, in der Werkstatt am eigenen Auto oder sonstiges. Ein richtiger Schrauber mit Herzblut wird jeden Mechaniker der diesen Beruf nur des Geldes wegen (haha...) macht in den Schatten stellen. Die meisten Gesellen können dir nicht mal simple Technik wie den Aufbau von einem Gateway im Canbus System erklären oder den Unterschied zwischen Can High und Can Low erklären. Geschweige den Schaltpläne lesen, Kabelbäume bauen, Motoren revidieren, Getriebe revidieren usw... 

Problem ist aber auch das jeder Hengst im Internet, der schon mal an einem Bremsklotz gerochen hat, sich für den ultimativen Schrauber hält. Nur weil man es schafft einen Luftfilterkasten zu demontieren und sich dabei keine lebensgefährlichen Verletzungen zugezogen hat, wird man deswegen kein Schrauber. Ich erlebe das auf vielen Treffen, Gesprächsrunden im Bekanntenkreis und diversen "Stammtischdiskussionen" wie überschätzt manche Leute ihr eigenes "Können" wahrnehmen. Wenn man so einfach ein Auto reparieren kann, muss man diesen Beruf nicht 3 1/2 Jahre Lernen, hat zig Weiterbildungen usw. Kleinigkeiten wie Bremsen, Auspuff usw bekommt jemand normales Auto hin. Aber arbeiten nach Leitfaden hat meiner nicht viel mit Können zu tun, dass kann auch meine völlig Schrauberdebile Freundin.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Februar 2017)

Teilweise stimme ich Dir zu. In den kleineren Betrieben lernt man mehr, behaupte ich mal, allein deswegen, weil man eben alles macht. 

Aber sag mal, Du fährst ja auch mit LPG rum. Was würdest Du für eine Anlage eher einbauen, eine Vialle (= die flüssig "einspritzt") oder eine Prins (= die gasförmig einspritzt, also eine mit Verdampfer)? Ein Kumpel von mir will seinen X5 auf LPG umbauen lassen und steht vor der Wahl.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Februar 2017)

Insgesamt ist es vom Hersteller her egal. Mein Schwager fährt in seinem Gen.8 1.4 Civic eine Prins, zuverlässig seit 8 Jahren, mein Vater in seinem SLK 200 BJ.2004 seit 5 Jahren eine Vialle, ebenfalls ohne Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Stimmt, Können hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun und Erfahrung wird völlig überbewertet...
> 
> Was du für ein Bullshit von dir gibst, passt auf keine Kuhhaut.


Stimmt, 40 Jahre Inspektionserfahrung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch 40 Jahre Inspktionserfahrung. Da könnte man direkt in der Prototypenentwicklung anfangen, ohne noch was lernen zu müssen. 
Erfahrung bringt Geschwindigkeit, nichts anderes. Wenn ich das erste Mal einen Motor revidiere, dann funktioniert er auch nach dem 1. Mal perfekt. Mache ich das 10 Mal hintereinander brauche ich nur noch 1/2 der Zeit. Ich schrotte nicht erst 20 Motoren, bis ich den Dreh raus habe.
Wenn ich einen Datenbus Fehler suche, dann finde ich den auch beim 1. Mal. Ich gebe das kaputte Auto nicht wieder so an den Kunden raus. Beim 10. Mal finde ich den Fehler dann schneller.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Er ist halt der beste Mechaniker den es gibt auf der Welt.


Leider nur der 2. beste in NRW.  Aber keine Angst, ich nehme bei Gelegenheit nochmal teil, unter die Top 10 in Deutschland muss es dann aber mit ein bischen mehr Vorbereitung reichen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Leider nur der 2. beste in NRW.




Ein ziemliches Drama, was?!!?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ein ziemliches Drama, was?!!?


Kommt immer auf den eigenen anspruch an. 
Wie riverna schon meinte, wer nur wegen des geldes auf arbeit geht, dem ist das sicherlich egal. Wer seinen job gerne macht und das mit einem gewissen anspruch daran, dem eher nicht. Allerdings sind idealisten eher selten geworden.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2017)

Ich war auch nur zweitbester in Niedersachsen.
Interessiert über 15 Jahre später keine Sau mehr.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Februar 2017)

Mein nächstes Fahrzeug könnte echt ein Kia werden. Habt ihr den Stinger schon gesehen? Der sieht mal richtig scharf aus und mit 370PS auch gut im Futter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2017)

Wird halt spannend ob man auch dabei noch über den Preis angreifen will. Lexus und Inifinity haben z.B. auch sehr interessante Alternativen, aber leider auch zum selben Preis wie die deutschen Premiummarken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2017)

Schaut halt den Genesis an, der dürfte dank gleicher Basis sehr ähnlich platziert sein.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich war auch nur zweitbester in Niedersachsen.
> Interessiert über 15 Jahre später keine Sau mehr.



Ich bin in Rheinland-Pfalz zwei mal sitzen geblieben und musste fast auf die Sonderschule. Zumindest war das die Empfehlung nach der Grundschule. Interessiert heut auch keinen mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich bin in Rheinland-Pfalz zwei mal sitzen geblieben und musste fast auf die Sonderschule. Zumindest war das die Empfehlung nach der Grundschule. Interessiert heut auch keinen mehr.


Achja du und deine Geschichten immer.


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2017)

Only Truth!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich war auch nur zweitbester in Niedersachsen.
> Interessiert über 15 Jahre später keine Sau mehr.


Du nimmst ja auch nicht jedes jahr an irgendwelchen leistungsvergleichen teil. Interessant ist ja auch immer nur der "ist-zustand". (kommt ja immer neues wissen dazu)
Mich hat sowas damals allerdings nicht sonderlich interessiert und mittlerweile finde ich nur noch "spezial-fälle" in meinem fach interessant. Allerdings muß sich da auch immer einer finden, der das bezahlen kann.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wird halt spannend ob man auch dabei noch über den Preis angreifen will. Lexus und Inifinity haben z.B. auch sehr interessante Alternativen, aber leider auch zum selben Preis wie die deutschen Premiummarken.



Soweit ich das aus einem Video in Erinnerung hab soll der Wagen bei um die 40.000 liegen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2017)

Das wäre der Einstiegspreis von nem 4er BMW oder der Preis eines bis oben hin vollgepackten Mondeo.
Also kein Preisbrecher.


----------



## Klutten (4. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir gestern einen neuen 5er Touring (G31) zusammengestellt und mich echt darin verliebt. Außen wie innen echt gelungen. Nun heißt es abwarten, bis die richtigen Motoren in die Modellpalette eingepflegt werden. Auf einen F11 werde ich aber verzichten und zu gegebener Zeit gleich auf das neue Modell umsteigen. 

BMW 5er Touring 2017: Alle Bilder und Infos zum Kombi G31


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2017)

Die F-Generation hat mich gar nicht überzeugt. Irgendwie hat man vor lautet connected drive vergessen Autos zu bauen.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Februar 2017)

Ich finde das Heck vom neuen 5er ehrlich gesagt nicht so hübsch, aber allemal schöner als das der E-Klasse Kombis.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das wäre der Einstiegspreis von nem 4er BMW oder der Preis eines bis oben hin vollgepackten Mondeo.
> Also kein Preisbrecher.



Da muss man dann aber auch fairerweise eine ähnliche Motorisierung nehmen. Das wäre der 440i, der hätte trotzdem noch weniger Leistung als der Kia, fängt aber dann schon bei knapp 60.000€ an. Mit sinnvoller Ausstattung ist man da dann denke ich auch schnell bei 80.000€ - 90.000€.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern einen neuen 5er Touring (G31) zusammengestellt und mich echt darin verliebt. Außen wie innen echt gelungen. Nun heißt es abwarten, bis die richtigen Motoren in die Modellpalette eingepflegt werden. Auf einen F11 werde ich aber verzichten und zu gegebener Zeit gleich auf das neue Modell umsteigen.
> 
> BMW 5er Touring 2017: Alle Bilder und Infos zum Kombi G31




Den G31 haben wir auch noch auf der Liste als Nachfolger für die C-Klasse.
A6 und Passat GTE sind leider fast raus , da Frontantrieb. Nicht optimal für Trailer+Boot.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Mit sinnvoller Ausstattung ist man da dann denke ich auch  schnell bei 80.000€ - 90.000€.



Das wäre der Preisbereich von einem gut bis sehr gut ausgestattetem M4 und nicht von einem 4er.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2017)

"Fair" war der Mondeo Vergleich. Der 4er nur als Orientierung wo die Leute hin greifen werden welche "Premium" wollen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2017)

Der F10 5er gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem als F11, also Touring. Mit dem G30 kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden. 

Der F02 gefällt mir wesentlich besser als der G11, da ist es irgendwie "zu viel", vor allem beim 760er haben sie weit übers Ziel geschossen. Beim F01/02 hat man kaum erkennen können, was für ein Motor drin ist. Beim G11 ist es anders...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt, mich haben die FXX in meiner Umgebung einfach als Auto nicht überzeugt.
Ein F11 der nicht geradeaus fährt, ein F02 der wahlweise poltert oder wankt und zwei F20 die die (wenigstens vorhandene) Hersteller Garantie schon zu oft in Anspruch nehmen mussten.


----------



## Klutten (4. Februar 2017)

Bis jetzt war ich ja auf dem F11-550d-Trip. Allerdings hat der neue G31 einige Details, die mir wichtig sind und die mir an der F-Generation nicht gefallen haben. Ich wäre ja auch dem aktuellen A6 nicht abgeneigt, aber die fehlende City-Klappe und die Vibrationen beim Rangieren mit vollem Lenkanschlag sind K.O.-Kriterium. Mal abwarten, ob es einen neuen 535d gibt und was dieser an Leistung zu bieten hat. Um 340 PS und 700 Nm fände ich klasse.

@ Olstyle
Die Vorderachse der F-10/11 scheint verschleißtechnisch nicht gerade toll zu sein. Habe da auch schon ein paar Überraschungen erlebt, bei Autos mit geringer km-Leistung.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Februar 2017)

Ja, die VA bzw. die Lenkung vom F01 ist nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, das stimmt. Da kommt es öfters zum Poltern und Quitschen. Dazu noch die schrottigen V8... Mit den V12 scheint es dagegen keine Probleme zu geben.

Ich hatte einen vollbeladenen F02 760Li mal übers Wochenende, war schon schön. Genau diese Motor+Getriebe Kombination hätte ich super gern im 8er und die originalen 540PS und 750Nm reichen da absolut aus


----------



## Klutten (4. Februar 2017)

Ich würde mittlerweile auch gerne mal eine Limousine fahren, komme aber um den Kombi nicht drumrum. Ein 5er ist ja schon ein großes Auto, aber in meinem ist glatt Platz für eine ganze Person. 

- Beifahrersitz -> Dokumente und andere Dinge , die aktuell am Tag benötigt werden.
- Rücksitzbank -> Arbeitsklamotten + Motorrad-Helm, davor die Goodies für meine Werkstätten + Ausrüstung für Gasprüfungen
- Kofferraum -> Arbeitskoffer, AU-Gerät, Dokumentenkoffer für meine Einzelgenehmigungen + 2 Kisten mit Lkw-Prüfzeugs + Schlagstempel ...

Quasi jeder cm ausgenutzt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2017)

Moin.

Ich habe heute von einen Kollegen 4 Stück Mam 8 Felgen in der Größe 8,5 x 19 ET 40 und einen Lochkreis 4*100&4*112 bekommen.

Passen diese auf meinen Touran bj 12/1012 (2.0 Tdi ) ?
Bei den Teilegutachten im Netz wird kein Touran angegeben...müsste aber doch passen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (4. Februar 2017)

Deine Daten sind recht dürftig, Schlüsselnummern wären hilfreicher.

Meine Datenbank sagt aber zumindest, dass es nur freigegebene 8,5x19 mit ET30 oder 35 gibt, je nach Modell und Baujahr. Der passende Lochkreis wäre auch 5x112


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Olstyle
> Die Vorderachse der F-10/11 scheint verschleißtechnisch nicht gerade toll zu sein. Habe da auch schon ein paar Überraschungen erlebt, bei Autos mit geringer km-Leistung.


War ein Neuwagen.
Die sowieso nicht gerade geniale E-Lenkung war wohl mit den (Serienmäßigen!) Run on Flats überfordert.

Unter Umständen hat man das aber per SW-Update mittlerweile besser im Griff, war "damals" einer der ersten ausgelieferten F11.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Deine Daten sind recht dürftig, Schlüsselnummern wären hilfreicher.
> 
> Meine Datenbank sagt aber zumindest, dass es nur freigegebene 8,5x19 mit ET30 oder 35 gibt, je nach Modell und Baujahr. Der passende Lochkreis wäre auch 5x112


Ach sorry....meinte auch 5*112😛

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2017)

Dann hast du immernoch Felgen mit einer falschen Einpresstiefe.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Dann hast du immernoch Felgen mit einer falschen Einpresstiefe.


Schitt....und nun 😁

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2017)

Weg damit und was passendes kaufen.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2017)

Oder Distanzscheiben.


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2017)

Vier Spurplatten und dazu eine Einzelbegutachtung beim TÜV? Da kann man gleich neue Felgen kaufen. Der gebrauchte MAM-Kram ist doch kaum was wert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2017)

Das würde auch gehen?
Gibt's dann irgendwelche Nachteile durch Distanzscheiben?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2017)

Solange mit doppelter Zentrierung, dann nicht.
Und ob die 5mm an ET was ausmachen glaube ich nicht.
Einfach mal Probestecken und gucken wie der Abstand zum Federbein ist, denke mal das passt so.
Bei VW liegen die ETs meistens so grob um 30-50, je nach Felge und Fahrzeug.


----------



## Klutten (5. Februar 2017)

Ich halte so ein Unterfangen bei derart billigen Felgen für absolut unsinnig. Alleine Spurplatten kosten pro Achse (hier wohl 10mm + längere Schrauben) 100€ und eine Abnahme locker ebenfalls 100€+. Alleine diese 300€ kann man getrost in passende Felgen investieren. Dazu kommt, dass man vor der ganzen Geschichte erstmal beim TÜV vorstellig werden darf um zu erfahren, welchen passenden Reifen sie auf der Felge eintragen würden. Dazu der Abgleich der Tragfähigkeit, der passenden Abrollumfänge und immer der gewissen Unsicherheit, ob es am Ende wirklich eingetragen wird.

...soll ja jeder machen was er will, aber wenn man wie in diesem Fall keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte man sich so etwas ersparen. Bei besonderen Felgen im hohen Preissegment oder speziellen Designs ist das ja quasi unumgänglich, nur steckt man da neben dem nötigen Kleingeld selbst meist gut in der Materie und muss sich nur für gewisse Randbedingungen einen Rat oder eine Absicherung holen.

Hier stehen meiner Meinung nach die Investitionen und Unsicherheiten in keinem Verhältnis zum Ergebnis.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2017)

Die Sachen kann man doch zu Hause in Excel vorrechnen und dem TÜV-ler vor die Nase halten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2017)

Dann werden sie verkauft😁

Welche Marke ist denn gut und günstig?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den G31 haben wir auch noch auf der Liste als Nachfolger für die C-Klasse.
> A6 und Passat GTE sind leider fast raus , da Frontantrieb. Nicht optimal für Trailer+Boot.


A6 als Quattro kaufen und so schnell anfahren, dass das olle Boot in der Luft stehen bleibt.  Niemand zwingt dich FWD zu kaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich FWD zu kaufen.



Doch, das CO2 Limit 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann werden sie verkauft
> 
> Welche Marke ist denn gut und günstig?



Warum ? Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, erst mal nachgucken ob die auch ohne Spurverbreiterungen passen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch, das CO2 Limit


Wat?  Wer limitert CO2? Ich verbrenne so viel Dinosaurier wie ich will.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch, das CO2 Limit


Dürfen autos in eurer gegend einen gewissen CO2-ausstoß nicht überschreiten?
Wenn du doch ins vw-regal greifst, tuh dir den gefallen und mach einen bogen um die diesel-motoren. Die 2L-motoren saufen derzeit, als müßte die öl-industrie gesponsert werden. Ich schau bei meinem schon immer, denn irgendwann muß der nachschalldämpfer doch mal voll gelaufen sein. 
Wenn diesel, dann nimm mercedes!


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2017)

Ich vermute, er redet von einem Geschäftswagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2017)

Und der Chef ist ein Ökoterrorist, der seinen Mitarbeitern verbietet Autos mit normalem CO2 Ausstoß zu fahren?  Direkt Kündigung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2017)

Schon mal was von Zertifizierung nach ISO 14001 gehört? Es gibt Unternehmen, die darauf angewiesen sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2017)

Ja und was hat das damit zu tun?  Deswegen könne Mitarbeiter trotzdem normale Firmenautos fahren und nicht nur irgendwelche Ökoschleudern.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2017)

Du meinst Karren die technischen in der ersten Hälfte des 20 Jahrhunderts stecken geblieben sind?


----------



## Seeefe (5. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja und was hat das damit zu tun?  Deswegen könne Mitarbeiter trotzdem normale Firmenautos fahren und nicht nur irgendwelche Ökoschleudern.



Wenn die Zertifizierung die Firmenwagen betrifft, dann nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2017)

Ohhhh man, TBF wieder mit seinem Wahnsinnswissen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2017)

Wenn die Firma den größten Energiebedarfs darstellen, den man noch reduzieren kann, muss man da ran.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2017)

Tja nur man kann ja nicht etwas kaufen, was man hinterher nicht gebrauchen kann. Wenn das danach gehen würde, dann dürften alle Mitarbeiter maximal E-Bikes bekommen. Wenn die Anforderung ist das dieses Fahrzeug Allrad braucht, dann gibt es auch keinerlei Probleme mit der ISO 14001.

Wir haben im Fuhrpark auch ne Menge Autos mit viel Verbrauch und sind trotzdem Zertifiziert. Wir können ja schlecht ausschließlich E-Smarts als Vorführer haben. Kunde will nen G63 AMG kaufen und muss aber ne Probefahrt mit nem E-Smart machen oder wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Seeefe (5. Februar 2017)

Ja genau das muss der Kunde dann tun.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich vermute, er redet von einem Geschäftswagen.



Richtig. Grenzwert sind 130g.
Für jedes Gramm drüber "Strafzahlung" pro Monat, für jedes Gramm darunter gibt's Subventionen. Deshalb kostet ein Passat GTE z.B. quasi nix.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn diesel, dann nimm mercedes!



Mercedes ist nach dem Desaster mit der C-Klasse zu 99% raus.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mercedes ist nach dem Desaster mit der C-Klasse zu 99% raus.



Glaub BMW 2 Liter Diesel liegt irgendwo da in dem Bereich von 120 bis 130g.

Oder ein i8... liegt definitiv sehr weit drunter


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Richtig. Grenzwert sind 130g.


Da kannst du doch fast nur smart oder lupo fahren, wenn man es genau nimmt. Die kisten liegen doch, real betrachtet, alle meilenweit oberhalb der angabe. Dazu stellt sich mir die frage ob es was mit so wenig emmision gibt, was überhaupt einen anhänger ziehen darf und kann ohne beim anfahren gleich rückwärts zu rollen.. 


> Für jedes Gramm drüber "Strafzahlung" pro Monat, für jedes Gramm darunter gibt's Subventionen. Deshalb kostet ein Passat GTE z.B. quasi nix.


Deutschland!!! Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Die kisten können in der herstellung noch so viele ressourcen verschlingen und bei selbiger bzw. der entsorgung umweltschädlich sein, einen eher miesen wirkungsgrad und exorbitanten verbrauch haben bzw. die luft wo anders verpesten (kohle-kraftwerke). Das hält dennoch niemanden davon ab, das auch noch zu fördern. 
Ist irgendwie schade, das politiker nicht haftbar zu machen sind...


> Mercedes ist nach dem Desaster mit der C-Klasse zu 99% raus.


Das letzte c-klasse desaster was mir einfällt ist aber schon eine weile her und hatte mit der board-elektronik zu tun.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Glaub BMW 2 Liter Diesel liegt irgendwo da in dem Bereich von 120 bis 130g.



Der G30 als 520d liegt bei ~110Gramm. Als G31 wahrscheinlich etwas mehr.
Der 530d ist leider gesperrt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da kannst du doch fast nur smart oder lupo fahren, wenn man es genau nimmt. Die kisten liegen doch, real betrachtet, alle meilenweit oberhalb der angabe. Dazu stellt sich mir die frage ob es was mit so wenig emmision gibt, was überhaupt einen anhänger ziehen darf und kann ohne beim anfahren gleich rückwärts zu rollen..



Bis 130Gramm gibt es schon ziemlich viel Auswahl.
Real ist es immer mehr, da die C-Klasse z.B. zu 80% zügig auf der Autobahn bewegt wird.
Im Schnitt liegt der Verbrauch bei 6,5-7l, angegeben sind glaube ich etwas über 4l.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das letzte c-klasse desaster was mir einfällt ist aber schon eine weile her und hatte mit der board-elektronik zu tun.



Das ist so das Einzige was unsere ausnahmsweise nicht hatte, sonst aber mehr als genug Mängel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Richtig. Grenzwert sind 130g.
> Für jedes Gramm drüber "Strafzahlung" pro Monat, für jedes Gramm darunter gibt's Subventionen. Deshalb kostet ein Passat GTE z.B. quasi nix.


Wow, nen A6 Quattro hat 133g.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der G30 als 520d liegt bei ~110Gramm. Als G31 wahrscheinlich etwas mehr.



Passt doch. Da lag ich nicht mal so arg daneben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Real ist es immer mehr, da die C-Klasse z.B. zu 80% zügig auf der Autobahn bewegt wird.
> Im Schnitt liegt der Verbrauch bei 6,5-7l, angegeben sind glaube ich etwas über 4l.


Ich wäre froh, wenn ich meinen caddy zu diesem verbrauch überreden könnte. Bei zügiger fahrweise (160 km/h) sind es locker 8-9 l/100 km und wenn ich möglichst sparsam auf der landstraße fahre immer noch 7-7,5l/100 km. Angegeben ist er glaub ich mit 5,5 l/100 km im drittel-mix.  Das ganze könnte ich ja noch verstehen, wenn die fuhre 200+ ps hätte, hat sie aber nicht. (auch wenn ich ihn so genommen hätte)


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2017)

Dagegen ist mein 7er, relativ gesehen, ja echt sparsam...


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2017)

So ein Caddy kann auch kaum wenig verbrauchen, alleine auf Grund seiner Form.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2017)

Schrankwand halt und im Zweifelsfall wegen NOX Skandal veränderter Verbrennung(mit oder ohne Ad-Blue ?). Aber selbst dazu klingt es ein bisschen viel.
Die Verbräuche fahr ich ja in Benzin mit meinen 5 Pötten a 230PS Oo. Nur ist der auch so angegeben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow, nen A6 Quattro hat 133g.



138g solange man nicht die kleinsten 16" oder 17" Räder nimmt.
Und die 8 Gramm sind schon recht teuer (fast 10% von der monatlichen Rate) zusätzlich zu den ohnehin schon schlechteren Leasingkonditionen des A6.
Und dazu kommt, dass er mit Quattro recht träge wird.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, Du fährst ja auch mit LPG rum. Was würdest Du für eine Anlage eher einbauen, eine Vialle (= die flüssig "einspritzt") oder eine Prins (= die gasförmig einspritzt, also eine mit Verdampfer)? Ein Kumpel von mir will seinen X5 auf LPG umbauen lassen und steht vor der Wahl.


Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte.  Ich habe bisher nur eine Prins (im Sunny) und zwei BRC (Lexus und Almera) gehabt. Waren alle drei die Variante mit Verdampfer. Konnte keine wirklichen Unterschied feststellen was Qualität angeht. Nur das die Prins Anlage fast das doppelte gekostet hat. Aber meine Erfahrungen mit Gasanlagen beziehen sich auch ausschließlich auf meine Privatautos, also meiner Meinung nach zu wenig um da ein wirkliches Urteil drüber sich bilden zu können. 

PS: Mein Subaru haut fast 300g  an CO2 raus


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2017)

Ist kein Ding. Er hat sich für eine Vialle entschieden, also ohne Verdampfer


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 138g solange man nicht die kleinsten 16" oder 17" Räder nimmt.
> Und die 8 Gramm sind schon recht teuer (fast 10% von der monatlichen Rate) zusätzlich zu den ohnehin schon schlechteren Leasingkonditionen des A6.
> Und dazu kommt, dass er mit Quattro recht träge wird.


Träge? Der Quattro hat die bessere 0-100 Zeit.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Mein Subaru haut fast 300g  an CO2 raus



Was ist daran so besonderes? Das macht der Megane auch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Mein Subaru haut fast 300g  an CO2 raus



Mach was für die Umwelt, Kat raus und schon sinkt zumindest der Co2 Ausstoß recht deutlich 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Träge? Der Quattro hat die bessere 0-100 Zeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil er vielleicht bis 40km/h schneller ist, darüber ist immer der Frontantrieb schneller


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schrankwand halt


Diese "schrankwand" erzeugt bedeutend weniger wind-geräusche als ein 2001er passat.(welcher mit 6l/100km zu fahren ist) Und auch wenn ich mich jetzt weit aus dem fenster lehne behaupte ich mal, das der caddy einen geringeren CW-wert hat als der passat.


> und im Zweifelsfall wegen NOX Skandal veränderter Verbrennung(mit oder ohne Ad-Blue ?).


VW verbaut schon längst eu6-motoren. Die sollten mit dem NOX-problemen des vorgängers nix zu tun haben zumal seit eu6 AdBlue verwendet wird, also bei den größeren fahrzeugen. Kleinwagen kommen glaub ich immer noch mit speicherkat aus.


> Aber selbst dazu klingt es ein bisschen viel.


Auch wenn bei spritmonitor nur 2 ähnliche fahrzeuge verzeichnet sind, die haben einen ähnlichen verbrauch...leider...
Irgendwie bin ich der meinung, vw hätte beim pumpe-düse bleiben sollen. Mit dem ganzen filter-kram hinten dran hätte der sicherlich auch eu6 geschafft (ohne war ja schon problemlos eu4 drin) und würde dabei weniger verbrauchen.


> Die Verbräuche fahr ich ja in Benzin mit meinen 5 Pötten a 230PS Oo. Nur ist der auch so angegeben.


Nur würde mir deiner nix nützen. Da ist einfach kein platz drin...


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Februar 2017)

Was ich ja schon behindert finde ist, dass ich mit nem Euro 4 2.0TDI mit DPF mehr Steuern zahl als ein Kumpel mit dem 1.9er Euro 3...


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mach was für die Umwelt, Kat raus und schon sinkt zumindest der Co2 Ausstoß recht deutlich



 Sowas würde ich doch niemals machen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mach was für die Umwelt, Kat raus und schon sinkt zumindest der Co2 Ausstoß recht deutlich
> 
> 
> 
> Weil er vielleicht bis 40km/h schneller ist, darüber ist immer der Frontantrieb schneller


So ist es! Die sollten mal für Euro 7 verpflichtend den Kat abschaffen. Dann gibts viel weniger CO2.  

Naja der Quattro hat ganze 2 km/h weniger Endgeschwindigkeit. 100-200 wirst du vielleicht 0,3-0,4 Sekunden Unterschied messen können.  ...wenn das nicht sogar schon unter Toleranz fällt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich der meinung, vw hätte beim pumpe-düse bleiben sollen.  Mit dem ganzen filter-kram hinten dran hätte der sicherlich auch eu6  geschafft (ohne war ja schon problemlos eu4 drin) und würde dabei  weniger verbrauchen.


Zum Glück gibts diesen Schrott nicht mehr.  Warum hat PD weniger Spritverbrauch und trotzdem Euro 4? Ganz einfach weil die keinen DPF verbaut haben und man nur die AU besteht, wenn die Kiste vorher auf der Bahn richig frei gefahren wurde. Bei VW nutzen die halt einfach die vollen 0,5 k-Wert aus. Kommt er nicht durch gehts halt wieder ne Runde auf die Bahn. Über die Laufkultur muss man ja auch nicht weiter sprechen. Mein Rasenmäher läuft dagegen wie ein V12.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Diese "schrankwand" erzeugt bedeutend weniger wind-geräusche als ein 2001er passat.(welcher mit 6l/100km zu fahren ist) Und auch wenn ich mich jetzt weit aus dem fenster lehne behaupte ich mal, das der caddy einen geringeren CW-wert hat als der passat.


Da machst du den selben Denkfehler wie die meisten CW Anbeter:
Der CW Wert ist nur der Luftwiderstandsbeiwert. In die Berechnung des Luftwiderstandes selbst geht auch die Stirnfläche multiplikativ ein, und davon hat der Caddy ca. doppelt so viel wie ein Passat. Oder anders ausgedrückt müsste er also CW 0,15 gegenüber CW 0,30 haben um auch nur gleich zu ziehen, Autos bewegen sich aber eher in 0,05 Abständen zwischen "Unnütz" und "Top".


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2017)

Zumal der wahre Widerstand am Fahrzeugheck erzeugt wird, wo Strömungen abreißen und das Fahrzeug quasi bremsen. Gerade im Lkw-Bereich ist es lustig, wie die Hersteller ihre Sattelzugmaschinen windschnittig machen, aber die Strömung hinten am Auflieger an einer 90°-Kante abreißt und die Verwirbelungen massiv bremsen. Aber für die Werbung ist das ja top.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Zumal der wahre Widerstand am Fahrzeugheck erzeugt wird, wo Strömungen abreißen und das Fahrzeug quasi bremsen.


Das nennt man Abtrieb erzeugen und ist äußerst wichtig und auch gut so.  So eine kleine Abrisskante auf dem Heck kann nie schaden.


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2017)

Kannst du eigentlich auch etwas anderes als völligen Unsinn schreiben?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts diesen Schrott nicht mehr.  Warum hat PD weniger Spritverbrauch und trotzdem Euro 4? Ganz einfach weil die keinen DPF verbaut haben und man nur die AU besteht, wenn die Kiste vorher auf der Bahn richig frei gefahren wurde. Bei VW nutzen die halt einfach die vollen 0,5 k-Wert aus. Kommt er nicht durch gehts halt wieder ne Runde auf die Bahn. Über die Laufkultur muss man ja auch nicht weiter sprechen. Mein Rasenmäher läuft dagegen wie ein V12.



Mein kleiner 1.4er TDI Euro4 liegt bei allen Messwerten weit unter den Grenzwerten, rußen tut er auch quasi gar nicht, trotz Leistungsoptimierung und deutlicher Mehrleistung.
Und wenn er warm ist, läuft das Ding für die Motorbauform erstaunlich ruhig und leise. Kalt natürlich wie ein alter Trecker und bei viel Last und wenig Drehzahl kann er die konstruktionsbedingten Nachteile halt nicht verbergen.
Die Drehmomentkurve ist halt heute nicht mehr gewünscht und der stark schwankende Einspritzdruck sowie die nicht steuerbare Vor- und Nacheinspritzungen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

Also alle PD die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin waren unglaubliche Rumpelbuden. Egal ob Audi oder VW. Is für mich auf jeden Fall nix. Laut kann es ruhig sein aber dann mit einem angenehmen Klang.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2017)

Kommt auch stark auf den Motor an. Die späten und/oder stärkeren PD sind z.B. leiser als die Alten.
Und der Sprit macht auch sehr viel aus. Mit Ultimate Diesel oder 1:250 2Takt Öl wird's auch deutlich leiser.
Wobei der OM651 in der C-Klasse auch schon ziemlich laut ist, finde ich


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

2 Takt Öl im Diesel. Kein Wunder das der dann leiser läuft. Nur dann brauchst du auch kein Ultimate Diesel tanken, weil du ja mit 2 Takt Öl eh die Zündwilligkeit herrabsetzt und somit die höhere Cetanzahn des Ultimate Diesels wieder aufhebst. ...zumal da kein 2 Takt Öl reingehört... Ölverbrennung beim Diesel führt zu Löchern in Alukolben, nur mal so am Rande. Auch wenn das Auto keinen DPF hat der kaputt geht, kann das trotzdem passieren.

Wieviel KM hat die C-Klasse mitlerweile? Vielleicht könnte da mal nen Satz neue Motorlager rein. Dann ist er wieder leise wie neu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> zumal da kein 2 Takt Öl reingehört... Ölverbrennung beim Diesel führt zu Löchern in Alukolben, nur mal so am Rande. Auch wenn das Auto keinen DPF hat der kaputt geht, kann das trotzdem passieren.



Bei dem Mischungsverhältnis macht das mMn nix aus. Gibt ja etliche die 2 Takt Öl im Diesel fahren, teilweise über mehrere 100tkm.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieviel KM hat die C-Klasse mitlerweile? Vielleicht könnte da mal nen  Satz neue Motorlager rein. Dann ist er wieder leise wie neu.



Müssten so ca. 115tkm sein. Würde aber nicht für die Qualität sprechen, wenn da die Lager schon hin wären.
Kommt mMn aber auch vom Laufgeräusch des Motors. Vibriert und für so ein Fahrzeug realtiv laut geknurrt hat das Ding schon immer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

Gibt auch etliche die sich ihren Motor mit 2 Takt Öl kaputt gemacht haben.  Ist vorallem immer sehr schön festzustellen, weil es sofort auffällt und man dann direkt keinen Garantieantrag mehr stellen braucht.  Vorallem wenn die Kiste 2-3 Wochen gestanden hat setzt sich das Öl unten ab, weil es sich nur bedingt mit dem Diesel mischt und der Motor knallt sich erstmal ne Ladung 2 Takt Öl pur weg.

Kaputt sind die Lager nicht, nur halt lauter als neue. Die Taxis hier lassen so in etwa alle 150-200tkm neue Motorlager einbauen. Dann ist die Kiste wieder leise wie am 1. Tag. 


PS: Hier ein bischen was zum lesen warum 2 Taktöl in Diesel absoluter Unsinn ist. 2-Stroke Oil In Diesel – A Technical Study


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2017)

Gerade wenn es Gummilager sind altern die auch ohne km schon ganz gut wenn nur das Auto zu alt wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> PS: Hier ein bischen was zum lesen warum 2 Taktöl in Diesel absoluter Unsinn ist. 2-Stroke Oil In Diesel – A Technical Study



Gab auch mal einen umfangreichen Test der das Gegenteil bewiesen hat.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade wenn es Gummilager sind altern die auch  ohne km schon ganz gut wenn nur das Auto zu alt wird.



Das Auto ist keine zwei Jahre alt


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gab auch mal einen umfangreichen Test der das Gegenteil bewiesen hat.


Link?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2017)

Hab ich nicht mehr. Gibt glaube ich ein riesen Thema auf MotorTalk und irgendwo da gibt's den Test bzw. den Link dazu.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts diesen Schrott nicht mehr.


Leider  gibt es sie nicht mehr! Die dinger waren robust und gingen richtung  unzerstörbar (100tkm quasi dauervollgas haben die injektoren schon mit  gemacht-> so rabiat fährt man halt nur nie außer beim saugdiesel) wobei die blöcke schon als unzerstörbar galten. Dazu hatten die  motoren sich nicht so kleinlich beim sprit.
Die pumpe-düse-technik  hatte eigentlich nur einen nachteil, sie ließ sich nicht irgendwo in  einer chinesischen urwaldschmiede billig produzieren was die sache halt  teuer macht. Es hat sich ja nicht ganz umsonst auf die 4-zylinder  beschränkt.


> Warum hat PD weniger Spritverbrauch und trotzdem Euro 4?


Warum  der PD-motor überhaupt euro 4 one DPF schafft? Ganz einfach, es wurde  von 2 ventilen/zylinder auf 4 umgestellt, was eine verbesserte belüftung  des zylinders bringt. Anfangs hatte das allerdings einen nachteil, die  zylinderköpfe sind teils gerissen. Das wurde dann mal umgestellt von 4  ventile-4 kanäle auf 4 ventile- 2 stärkere kanäle. Dann war am  zylinderkopf auch wieder ausreichend material.


> Mein Rasenmäher läuft dagegen wie ein V12.


Kein wunder, sind ja beides rasenmäher. 
Mal davon ab, der 2.2er universal-diesel von mercedes ist auch nicht der laufruhigste. Hinter dem brauchte sich mein 1.9er garantiert nicht verstecken. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Da machst du den selben Denkfehler wie die meisten CW Anbeter:...


Mag alles sein, aber das rechtfertigt keinen liter mehr verbrauch zumal  zwischen den autos locker 14 jahre entwicklung liegen. Ich lege dabei  noch nichtmal die letzte generation pumpe-düse zugrunden, denn da würde  es für aktuelle motoren ja ganz finster aussehen. (golf mit 105 ps bei  160 auf der bahn ca. 5l/100 km)


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wenn er warm ist, läuft das Ding für die Motorbauform erstaunlich ruhig und leise. Kalt natürlich wie ein alter Trecker und bei viel Last und wenig Drehzahl kann er die konstruktionsbedingten Nachteile halt nicht verbergen.


Also ich sehe das bei PD als normal an. Gut, im kalten ist mein jetziger CR etwas ruhiger, aber zwischen 1200 und 1400 touren vibriert das ding so sehr, das ein 5-zylinder verteilerpumpen-diesel, aus einem LT, fast neidisch wird. 


> Die Drehmomentkurve ist halt heute nicht mehr gewünscht und der stark schwankende Einspritzdruck sowie die nicht steuerbare Vor- und Nacheinspritzungen.


Jaaa... unter 1500 upm ist der PD etwas träge, aber mein 1.9er, den ich hatte, ging ab 1600 schon ganz gut und spätestens bei 1800 gab es kein halten mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2017)

Du fährst im Vergleich zum Passat quasi dauerhaft mit Dachbox rum. Und
Dachboxen fressen Sprit
Dazu hat sich beim Diesel in den letzten Jahren deutlich weniger beim Verbrauch getan als bei den Benzinern. Letztere bekommen halt erst gerade flächendeckend Turbos, beim Diesel ist es schon lange Standard. Dazu noch AWD und du bist mit einem Liter Mehrverbrauch eigentlich prima bedient.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Warum  der PD-motor überhaupt euro 4 one DPF schafft? Ganz einfach, es wurde  von 2 ventilen/zylinder auf 4 umgestellt, was eine verbesserte belüftung  des zylinders bringt. Anfangs hatte das allerdings einen nachteil, die  zylinderköpfe sind teils gerissen. Das wurde dann mal umgestellt von 4  ventile-4 kanäle auf 4 ventile- 2 stärkere kanäle. Dann war am  zylinderkopf auch wieder ausreichend material.



Gibt sogar bei den Zweiventilern mehrere die Euro4 schaffen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2017)

Wer zur Hölle baut noch 2 Ventiler?  Selbst der uralte OM611 von 1997 hatte schon 4 Ventile.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2017)

Heute nicht mehr. Im Jahr 2000-2005


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer zur Hölle baut noch 2 Ventiler?


Amerikaner.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Heute nicht mehr. Im Jahr 2000-2005


Sogar noch bis 2009, danach hatte es sich allerdings ausgepumpt.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Amerikaner.



Mit untenliegenden Nockenwelle...


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mit untenliegenden Nockenwelle...


So wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2017)

Nockenwelle gehört nach oben, in den Kopf...


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2017)

Aber nicht bei nem Ami V8.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Februar 2017)

Kommts nicht drauf an, welchen v8 welchen herstellers man meint?

Ich meine der LT5 der Corvette C4 ZR1 hatte 4 oben liegende Nockenwellen.
.....Habe ich glaube im Zusammenhang damit gelesen, dass die 2018er Corvette wieder eine Abwandlung dieses Motors bekommen soll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2017)

Ist das n 2-Ventiler? Um die geht es doch gerade, oder nicht?


----------



## aloha84 (7. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ist das n 2-Ventiler? Um die geht es doch gerade, oder nicht?



Ging als letztes um die Nockenwelle.....und die ist bei "Ami" nicht "immer" unten.
Davon ab sind Ami-Achtender nicht immer 2 Ventiler.
5.0 V8 von Ford ist ein 4 Ventiler.
Auch Direkteinspritzung ist bei denen keine echte Seltenheit mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2017)

Da kannst du mir auch erzählen, dass die Ovalkolben verbauen, ich könnte nicht sagen ob es stimmt, da mir dazu das Wissen bzgl. Amis fehlt, schon weil es mich nur sehr wenig bis gar nicht interessiert.
Ich hatte nur das Gefühl hier wird aneinander vorbei geredet.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Februar 2017)

--> Ich wollte nur die Aussage "Amis haben immer eine untenliegende NW" gerade rücken.
Um mehr ging es gar nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2017)

JoM meint ja nur, dass die nach unten gehört, nicht das die nicht auch anders gebaut werden.
Ich schätze mal, er meint mit AMI-V8 eher so "alte"


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2017)

Achja die guten unten liegenden Nockenwellen...  Klapperklapperklapper, Stößelstangen, 4500 RPM Begrenzer und Ventilspiel einstellen. Ist ja fast noch so wie im Wilden Westen, wo immer diese Büsche über die Straße rollen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2017)

Hat doch auch keiner gesagt.
Ich hab nur gesagt, dass sich das so gehört, genauso wie 2 Ventile pro Zylinder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ist halt nur meine persönliche Meinung.
Genauso wie für mich der quattro im A3 und TT kein echter quattro ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2017)

Quattro, es kann nur einen geben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn ich meinen caddy zu diesem verbrauch überreden könnte. Bei zügiger fahrweise (160 km/h) sind es locker 8-9 l/100 km und wenn ich möglichst sparsam auf der landstraße fahre immer noch 7-7,5l/100 km. Angegeben ist er glaub ich mit 5,5 l/100 km im drittel-mix.  Das ganze könnte ich ja noch verstehen, wenn die fuhre 200+ ps hätte, hat sie aber nicht. (auch wenn ich ihn so genommen hätte)


Komisch mein Touran liegt bei avg 5,5 Liter. Meine Frau fährt Viel Kurzstrecke und ich zur Arbeit aber nicht immer langsam. Autobahn ca 6-6,5l dann fahre ich aber auch nicht gerade sparsam. 
2.0 Tdi

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2017)

Der Touran ist immer noch flacher als ein Caddy. Außerdem sind die Motoren nicht 1:1 übernommen afaik, da ist die abstimmung bezogen aufs Getriebe ja verschoben.


----------



## keinnick (7. Februar 2017)

Trotzdem sind 7-7,5l auf der Landstraße für das Auto ne ganze Menge.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2017)

Weißt du wie voll der Laderaum ist? Welche Reifen er fährt? Wo er rumfährt? (Ob ich hier dauernd Buckel nuff, Buckel nunter muss, oder nur Flachland fahre merkt man auch) Dazu ist es ein 4motion? Zumindets wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab. 

In den Verbrauch fließen so viele Fakoren ein, dass ein Vergleich zwischen 2 Leuten in unterschiedlichen Wohngegenden, anderen Fahrgewohnheiten, ... quasi sinnbefreit ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind 7-7,5l auf der Landstraße für das Auto ne ganze Menge.


Ist doch nen absoluter Traumverbrauch für nen 2,5 Tonnen schweren Lieferwagen. Alles unter 10 Liter ist ok für PKWs.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> JoM meint ja nur, dass die nach unten gehört, nicht das die nicht auch anders gebaut werden.
> Ich schätze mal, er meint mit AMI-V8 eher so "alte"



Bei Amis gehören sie nach unten, aber Sch**sse ist es trotzdem... aber Amis halt... einen trägeren Ventiltrieb kann man nicht bauen...


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2017)

Funktioniert beim LS7 aber sehr gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2017)

Ja, aber auch nur weil die beim Kurbeltrieb viel Gewicht zum Teil durch Einsatz von Titan gespart haben.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2017)

Ist wie beim Heckmotor vom 911er. Wenn man ein schlechtes Konzept nur lang genug optimiert kommt schon was nutzbares bei raus.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2017)

Genau das meine ich. 
Es wird halt immer weiter verbessert und optimiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du fährst im Vergleich zum Passat quasi dauerhaft mit Dachbox rum. Und
> Dachboxen fressen Sprit


Mehr  gewicht soll aber auch zu einem mehr verbrauch führen. Dummer weise hat  das niemand meinem damaligen passat gesagt und der hat sich natürlich  auch nicht so recht daran gehalten. Gut bepackt hatte ich so,  schlimmsten falls, 0,5l mehr verbrauch auf 100km wobei ich nicht mal  ausschließen kann, das dies an den längeren strecken und meiner etwas  flotteren fahrweise lag.


> Dazu hat sich beim Diesel in den letzten Jahren deutlich weniger beim Verbrauch getan als bei den Benzinern.


In meinen augen ging es beim (VW-) diesel eher rückwärts. Das liegt wohl  aber auch mit daran, das durch die CR-technik jederzeit und nach  belieben eingespritzt werden kann. Dann kommt auch noch hinzu, das  manche hersteller ihre diesel unbedingt nach benziner klingen lassen  wollen, was wieder etliche einspritz-vorgänge pro zündung nach sich  zieht. Dadurch, und durch die abgas-reinigung,  ziehen die motoren dann  unmengen an sprit.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gibt sogar bei den Zweiventilern mehrere die Euro4 schaffen.


Da fallen mir so auf die schnelle keine ein, also zumindest kein 1.9er bzw. 2.0er. 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Komisch mein Touran liegt bei avg 5,5  Liter. Meine Frau fährt Viel Kurzstrecke und ich zur Arbeit aber nicht  immer langsam. Autobahn ca 6-6,5l dann fahre ich aber auch nicht gerade  sparsam.
> 2.0 Tdi


Das mit dem 2.0TDI ist irgendwie so aussagekräftig wie "ich fahre mit etwas brennbarem".
Als  euro6 gibt es die von 75 bis 240PS bzw. als euro5 von 110 bis 186PS in  CR-technik. Wenn deiner zu den ersten 2.0ern gehört, dann ist es aber  ein PD mit 105, 136 oder 140PS und euro4. Für diese wäre der verbrauch  dann auch relativ normal.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Weißt du wie voll der Laderaum ist?


12 liter alkohol-freies trinkbares in 2 kästen+ ein paar akku-geräte. Könnten also um die 50kg+mir auf dem fahrersitz sein. 


> Welche Reifen er fährt?


205er, welche wohl auch auf dem touran sein sollten.


> Wo er rumfährt? (Ob ich hier dauernd Buckel nuff, Buckel nunter muss, oder nur Flachland fahre merkt man auch)


Erzgebirgs-vorland. Und ja, hier geht es nur hoch oder runter (wenn auch nicht steil) + alle paar km eine ortschaft.


> Dazu ist es ein 4motion?Zumindets wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab.


Jup. Dem gestehe ich sogar 0,5l/100km zu und dennoch passt es in meinen augen nicht wirklich. Meine schmerzgrenze lag beim kauf übrigens bei ca. 7l/100km. Eine reserve war dabei auch eingeplant nur konnte ich nicht ahnen, das man mittlerweile mindestens 2l auf die werksangabe addieren muß.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Touran ist immer noch flacher als ein Caddy.


Naja, kann jetzt nicht viel sein. So hoch ist ein caddy nun auch nicht.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch nen absoluter Traumverbrauch für nen 2,5 Tonnen schweren Lieferwagen. Alles unter 10 Liter ist ok für PKWs.



Mein caddy wiegt 1685kg leer. Und selbst eine V-klasse bringt es "nur" auf um die 2-2,2t wobei ich selbige, laut board-computer, auf meiner hausstrecke (zur arbeit) auch mit 7,5l/100km gefahren habe.  Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie genau das ding bei mercedes geht (bei vw ist die schätzung anhand der tankanzeige genauer ) und im automatik-modus des getriebes ist der wert auch nicht zu erreichen... nicht mal im eco modus... (das ist einfach nur armseelig für den, der es programmiert hat)


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich.
> Es wird halt immer weiter verbessert und optimiert.



Man kann etwas so lange verbessern, bis es brauchbar wird oder man macht es einfach neu bzw. zeitgemäß. Da braucht man dann auch keine Titanlegierung...

Kennst  Du das mit dem Stift, der im Weltraum schreibt? Amis haben Millionen  dafür aufgewendet um einen zu entwickeln, Russen haben einen Bleistift  genommen...

Wie lange gibt es bei europäischen Motoren keine untenliegenden Nockenwellen mehr?


----------



## Riverna (7. Februar 2017)

Dafür können Amis wenigstens Motoren bauen wo nicht alle Furz lang die Kette reißt, wie manch europäischer Hersteller. 
Ich finde nichts werferliches dran untenliegende Nockenwellen zu verbauen, solange das Endergebniss gut ist. Und der LS7 in der Corvette reicht immerhin um schneller zu sein als 99% aller europäischen Hersteller, also komplett falsch machen es die Amis nicht. 

Wie man so schön sage: Viele Wege führen nach Rom.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2017)

Du musst auf die Werksangabe 0,0 L drauf rechnen. 
Der NEFZ gibt nur an was Auto X in diesem Zyklus verbraucht und trifft sonst keine Aussage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mein caddy wiegt 1685kg leer. Und selbst eine V-klasse bringt es "nur" auf um die 2-2,2t wobei ich selbige, laut board-computer, auf meiner hausstrecke (zur arbeit) auch mit 7,5l/100km gefahren habe.  Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie genau das ding bei mercedes geht (bei vw ist die schätzung anhand der tankanzeige genauer ) und im automatik-modus des getriebes ist der wert auch nicht zu erreichen... nicht mal im eco modus... (das ist einfach nur armseelig für den, der es programmiert hat)


Du fährst deinen Caddy immer leer?  Ich dachte du brauchst den für die Arbeit und hast da das ganze Zeug drin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da fallen mir so auf die schnelle keine ein, also zumindest kein 1.9er bzw. 2.0er.




Die 1.9er sind doch alles 2-Ventiler bis auf die aus den letzten Baujahren.
Golf 4 Technik sind immer 2-Ventiler und da gab es mehrere die die Euro4 Norm schafften.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dafür können Amis wenigstens Motoren bauen wo nicht alle Furz lang die Kette reißt, wie manch europäischer Hersteller.
> Ich finde nichts werferliches dran untenliegende Nockenwellen zu verbauen, solange das Endergebniss gut ist. Und der LS7 in der Corvette reicht immerhin um schneller zu sein als 99% aller europäischen Hersteller, also komplett falsch machen es die Amis nicht.
> 
> Wie man so schön sage: Viele Wege führen nach Rom.



Die aktuelle Corvette überhitzt, amerikanische Motoren sind in der Regel nicht vollgasfest (es sei denn, sie sind für den europäischen Markt gedacht). Aber bald gibt's ja eh keine amerikanischen Wägen mehr bei uns zu kaufen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kennst  Du das mit dem Stift, der im Weltraum schreibt? Amis haben Millionen  dafür aufgewendet um einen zu entwickeln, Russen haben einen Bleistift  genommen...



Kleine Anmerkung: Das Blei im Bleistift ist leitfähig und Krümel gelangen durch die Schwerelosigkeit in alle Löcher rein und können Kurzschlüsse etc verursachen. So blöd war das Geld der Amis also nicht investiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2017)

Das “Blei“ im Bleistift ist gar kein Blei, sondern Graphit, außerdem sind Geräte im All aus ganz anderen Gründen so wie so anders gekapselt und geschirmt.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Februar 2017)

Das mit dem millionen dollar space pen ist sowieso eine Legende. Die NASA hatte mit der Entwicklung auch nichts zu tun und die Russen haben diese Space Pens ebenfalls gekauft.


----------



## Seabound (8. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das “Blei“ im Bleistift ist gar kein Blei, sondern Graphit, außerdem sind Geräte im All aus ganz anderen Gründen so wie so anders gekapselt und geschirmt.




Das war wahrscheinlich in den 60er/70er. Denke mal, da war das Blei im Blei vermutlich noch echtes Blei. 

Nice OT, btw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2017)

In Bleistiften war noch nie Blei drin. Mit Blei kann man nur sehr beschissen auf Papier schreiben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst deinen Caddy immer leer?  Ich dachte du brauchst den für die Arbeit und hast da das ganze Zeug drin.


Hmmm... und du fährst deinen A3 auch immer mit maximaler beladung?
Ich wohne hier in einem haus von 1700 irgendwas. (glücklicher weise mietfrei) Da gibt es immer was zu tun und ich bin halt handwerker. Ich hatte im letzten sommer 20qm 15er + nochmal 20qm 18er OSB-platte (62,5cm x 250cm) und letztens 1m x 3m große hohlkammerplatten im auto. Da hätte ich mit einem normalen kombi mal so garkeine chance gehabt. Genau so sieht es auch aus, wenn ich mal meinen kompletten werkzeug-satz benötige um jemand anderem zu helfen. (schon vor gekommen)
Außerdem hab ich auch schon mal 2 mitfahrer + einen großen grill  (also richtig groß sprich eigenbau wo quasi eine kleine sau am stück drauf passt) im auto gehabt. Von daher ist das platzangebot im caddy jetzt nicht so verkehrt. (fahre auch nicht ganz umsonst den langen)


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die 1.9er sind doch alles 2-Ventiler bis auf die aus den letzten Baujahren.
> Golf 4 Technik sind immer 2-Ventiler und da gab es mehrere die die Euro4 Norm schafften.


Keine ahnung wie sich der 1.9er in den satz geschlichen hat. War gestern wohl doch zu müde...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2017)

Ich bin meinen A3 einmal mit voller Zuladung gefahren, da zieht der keinen Hering mehr von der Roste. Außerdem gibts dann untersteuern delüx. (das ist auch der Grund warum ich nur max. 1 Person auf der Rennstrecke mitnehme) Ansonsten fahre ich nur leer oder weniger als leer. Den Kofferraum mache ich vielleicht alle 1-2 Monate mal auf.  Das letzte Mal war er für das Feuerwerk an Silvester offen, das hat vorne nicht reingepasst.


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2017)

Hab heute meine Einspritzdüsen mal ausgebaut, da ich sie im Ultraschallbad reinigen wollte. Da fiel mir eine Dichtung besonders ins Auge... 
Da stellt sich die Frage, wie habe ich das letzte mal die so reingewürgt bekommen.  Hoffentlich hat der Zylinder dadurch keinen Schaden genommen, Motorschaden kann ich (mal wieder) nicht gebrauchen. Aber lief ja ohne Probleme... wird schon.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2017)

Was hast denn da angestellt?

Macht Ihr die Ultraschallreinigung offiziell? Ich hätte da einen Satz  Mein Kumpel, für den ich die Anlage dafür gebaut habe, macht es nicht mehr


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2017)

Au ha was ist denn mit der Dichtung.  Die sieht auch nicht nur verquetscht, sondern auch arg rissig aus.


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Macht Ihr die Ultraschallreinigung offiziell? Ich hätte da einen Satz  Mein Kumpel, für den ich die Anlage dafür gebaut habe, macht es nicht mehr


Wie ich genau das angestellt habe weiß ich nicht, hab damals nach zig Stunden Fehlersuche (der zweite Motorschaden) irgendwann entnervt die Düsen wieder eingebaut. Denke da habe ich nicht richtig aufgepasst... nun ja nun reinige ich sie und mache die Dichtungen neu. 

Nein wir machen das nicht offiziell, sondern nur bei unseren eigenen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein wir machen das nicht offiziell, sondern nur bei unseren eigenen Fahrzeugen.



Schade, ich hätte da ein Satz Bosch Ventile, die gereinigt werden wollen.


----------



## Seabound (9. Februar 2017)

[CTECVIDEO][/CTECVIDEO]





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In Bleistiften war noch nie Blei drin. Mit Blei kann man nur sehr beschissen auf Papier schreiben.



Das ist gut zu wissen. Ich hab seit Kindheitstagen ne Bleistiftmine in der Handfläche stecken. Hat sich wohl mittlerweile abgekapselt. Aber ich habe immer Angst gehabt, irgendwann an einer Bleivergiftung sterben zu müssen.


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute, habt ihr Vorschläge welche Modelle von welcher Marke gebraucht unter 10.000 € am brauchbarsten sind?


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, habt ihr Vorschläge welche Modelle von welcher Marke gebraucht unter 10.000 € am brauchbarsten sind?



um was damit zu tun?
Also welchem Verwendungszweck soll das Auto zugeführt werden?
Sportwagen, Kompakter, Kombi, SUV, Kleinwagen?


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2017)

Nun erst mal würde mich einfach interessieren obs da auf Anhieb  ein paar Modelle gibt bei denen man einfach sagt: Super Auto, das hält und rostet nicht (dass natürlich trotzdem immer mal was anfällt ist klar).
Tendenz geht für mich Richtung Kombi, ist aber kein Muss.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

Naja die üblichen Verdächtigen würde ich sagen.
Golf, Focus, Astra, Octavia etc.pp, da gibts dann hier und da vernünftige Angebote.
z.B.:
Astra J Sportstourer //Frontschaden^^
Octavia

//
lol grad gesehen, der Astra hatte mal einen "Ditscher" vorn.

Aber davon ab kannst du die oben genannten einfach mal bei mobile suchen, da gibts tonnenweise Angebote.
"Wegrosten" tut dir davon keiner mehr.
Und bei allen Marken kann man Glück oder Pech haben, VW mit ihrem Zahnriemen, Opel hier und da M32 Getriebe-Probleme, Ford Fahrwerk, Oktavia Lackprobleme etc,pp.

Trotzdem sind die in der Masse eigentlich alle problemlos.


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2017)

Ok, und der Unterschied zu nem Mercedes oder so ist dann nur noch Ausstattung und Komfort?


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

Der erste Unterschied ist der Preis.
Für 10.000€ bekommst du erstmal "Massenware" mit weniger als 100tkm und max 5-6 jahre alt.
Bei einem Benz, Kombi, also minimum C-Klasse, wird es da schlicht keine/sehr wenige Angebote geben.
Die haben dann weit höhere Kilometer gefressen......dass muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, ich erwarte z.B..: von einem Mercedes, dass er auch bei vielen Kilometern noch "hält".
Aber das Motto: "Ich kaufe mir Mercedes, dann bin ich sorgenfrei..." muss da auch nicht ablaufen.
Musst du auf "BadFrag" warten, der kann dir da vielleicht mehr zu erzählen...bzw. etwas raten.
Wie es sich mit Wartungs- und allgemeinen Betriebskosten verhält, muss man schauen wenn du etwas ins Auge gefasst hast.

zum Bleistift:
C220 CDI


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2017)

Für 10.000€ kriegt man schon was richtig ordentliches, man sollte allerdings das eigene Profil etwas ausschmücken.


----------



## CRYztal312 (10. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Naja die üblichen Verdächtigen würde ich sagen.
> Golf, Focus, Astra, Octavia etc.pp, da gibts dann hier und da vernünftige Angebote.
> z.B.:
> Astra J Sportstourer //Frontschaden^^
> ...


Die M32 Probleme gibt es immer noch? Die hatte ja mein Astra Bj 2008 schon


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Die M32 Probleme gibt es immer noch? Die hatte ja mein Astra Bj 2008 schon



Seit der 13er Revision SOLL es gar keine Probleme mehr geben.
Davon ab würde ich persönlich ohne schlechtes Gewissen auch  z.B.: einen 2010er Astra mit M32 fahren.
Denn "gehäufte" Probleme ist da immer Ansichtssache, ich kenne mehrere Opelwerkstätten die noch nie eine M32 Getriebeschaden hatten, egal mit wie vielen Kilometern.
Glück oder Pech sei mal dahin gestellt.
Das ist wie bei VW, wenn man im Internet ein wenig rum liest, dürften gar keine 1,4 TSIs mehr durch die Gegend fahren, weil pausenlos die Ketten durch die Gegend fliegen......ist aber nicht so.


----------



## CRYztal312 (10. Februar 2017)

Ja, das mit den "gehäuften" Problemen ist immer so eine Sache. 
War nur etwas überrascht dass das M32 immer noch ein Thema sein kann.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den "gehäuften" Problemen ist immer so eine Sache.
> War nur etwas überrascht dass das M32 immer noch ein Thema sein kann.



So richtig Thema ist es eigentlich auch nicht mehr. Aber man sollte es nicht unerwähnt lassen.
Es fahren ja noch ein paar hundert-tausend Astras mit dem Getriebe rum, daher wird man auch in Zukunft noch weiter davon hören, und sei es nur die Nachfrage "...woran merke ich, dass es sich verabschiedet...."


----------



## leaf348 (10. Februar 2017)

Danke mal für die Hilfestellung. Deckt sich soweit mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen/Einschätzungen. Werde mich evtl. nochmal melden wenn die Entscheidungsfindung weiter vorangeschritten ist.
Eine C oder E Klasse (1 Jahr alt, ~10.000km) würde mir schon gefallen, kann mich bisher aber noch nicht durchringen dafür ein Jahresgehalt auszugeben...


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2017)

Warum stehen manche Autofahrer eigentlich darauf, sich selbst Schmerzen zuzufügen?
Am Mittwoch fuhr auf der Landstraße vor mir ein Golf V Kombi, irgendwann fiel mir auf dass die Kiste auf schnurgerader, top gemachter Straße hoppelte.....hoppel, hoppel....usw.
Auf den zweiten Blick viel mir auf, dass ich kaum unter sein Auto schauen konnte, weil der Abstand von Unterboden und Straße so unfassbar gering war.
Und beim vorbei fahren sah ich wie seine 205er Reifen auf 16" Stahlfelgen  quasi im Radkasten verschwanden.....den Fahrer konnte ich nicht erkennen, nur seine Frisur schaute ein paar Zentimeter über Fensterunterkante heraus.
Mit anderen Worten, die Kiste war unfassbar tief und so bockhart, dass nur noch die Reifen gefedert haben........warum macht man denn sowas?
Ach so er hatte ein Recklinghausen Kennzeichen, und fuhr vor mir auf die Autobahn, wenn er also wieder nach Hause wollte, hatte er noch gut 500 KM vor sich.
Bandscheibenvorfall vorprogrammiert.


----------



## keinnick (10. Februar 2017)

Das macht sich aber auf dem Mc Donalds Parkplatz oder vor der Disco besser, wenn der Hobel so tief ist.  Im Ernst: Verstehe ich auch nicht. Aber ist ja deren Problem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Eine C oder E Klasse (1 Jahr alt, ~10.000km) würde mir schon gefallen, kann mich bisher aber noch nicht durchringen dafür ein Jahresgehalt auszugeben...


C-Klasse, 10000km, 1 Jahr alt, 10000 Euro?  Also quasi ein geklautes Auto?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2017)

Lesen scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2017)

Aha, was konnte ich bitte nicht richtig lesen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2017)

Das er eben nicht bereit ist, den Preis zu zahlen, und daher jetzt etwas für 10k€ sucht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lesen scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein...


Ähmm...


leaf348 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, habt ihr Vorschläge welche Modelle von  welcher Marke gebraucht unter 10.000 € am brauchbarsten sind?





leaf348 schrieb:


> Eine C oder E Klasse (1 Jahr alt, ~10.000km) würde mir schon gefallen,  kann mich bisher aber noch nicht durchringen dafür ein Jahresgehalt  auszugeben...


Also ich denke TheBadFrag kann schon noch lesen. 
Ich hätte ja noch zweifel, das sich eine 1-jährige c-klasse findet deren tacho nicht manipuliert ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Februar 2017)

Er meinte, er wolle nicht sein ganzes Jahresgehalt dafür ausgeben.  Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass leaf mehr als 10000€ im Jahr verdient 



Ich würde beim Fahrzeugpreis immer die Unterhaltskosten mit berücksichtigen, da muss ein jüngerer ein bis zwei Jahre alter Wagen für 14000€ nicht wesentlich teurer als ein fünf Jahre alter Gebrauchter sein, wenn die ersten Verschleißreparaturen fällig werden und das neuere Modell deutlich weniger verbraucht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja noch zweifel, das sich eine 1-jährige c-klasse findet deren tacho nicht manipuliert ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange du ein Fahrzeug direkt bei einem Daimler Händler kaufst, was dort auch checkheftgepflegt ist, kannst du ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen das der Tacho nicht gedreht wurde.  Das wäre ein extremer Aufwand das zu vertuschen und der 1. Fahrer würde quasi draufzahlen.


----------



## the_leon (10. Februar 2017)

Ich wär ja in der Ausbildung schon mit 10000€ auf die Hand im Jahr zufrieden


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2017)

Ja, in der Ausbildung ist das echt krass.  Da liegt man hier *weit* unter Mindestlohn. Ich meine ich hab irgendwas mit 5000 Netto oder so bekommen im ersten Jahr. Das ist quasi fast nur für das Fahren zur Arbeit draufgegangen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich wär ja in der Ausbildung schon mit 10000€ auf die Hand im Jahr zufrieden



In der Industrie ist das heutzutage normal. 
~12-13t€ bei den Azubis sind da eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2017)

Huh, wo?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2017)

z.B. Unternehmen in der Metall- und Elektroindustrie mit IGM Tarifverträgen.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Februar 2017)

Bei Ausbildungsvergütungen gibt es sehr große Unterschiede. 

Im 2.Lehrjahr als Industriekaufmann bekomme ich ca. 9,5 Riesen brutto. Andere in meiner Klasse gerade mal 5k.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2017)

Hab seit einigen Wochen mal wieder was am Subaru geschraubt, ist nicht mehr lange und der Saisonstart ist in greifbare Nähe. Paar Teile liegen noch beim Lackierer, paar Teile noch beim Händler und müssen erst noch bestellt werden. Hab das ganz schön schleifen lassen... aber im April muss er rollen. Will da meinen Lexus machen und muss ja irgendwie zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2017)

Bei 10k€ ist man bei den kleinen Kombis der "Premiummarken" bei +-65tkm und +-8 Jahre alt. Die Dinger werden sicher nicht auseinander fallen, aber ein paar Bremsscheiben und die ein oder andere Fahrwerksbuchse sollte man schon einplanen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Solange du ein Fahrzeug direkt bei einem  Daimler Händler kaufst, was dort auch checkheftgepflegt ist, kannst du  ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen das der Tacho nicht gedreht wurde.  Das wäre ein extremer Aufwand das zu vertuschen und der 1. Fahrer würde quasi draufzahlen.


Das  mag sein, aber die haben dann alle mehr als 10000 km runter oder so ein  opi hat 1 jahr vor seinem ableben noch ein neues auto gekauft.  Allerdings wirst du die preise dafür wohl besser kennen als ich. 10000 €  sind da nicht viel.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, in der Ausbildung ist das echt krass.  Da liegt man hier *weit* unter Mindestlohn. Ich meine ich hab irgendwas mit 5000 Netto oder so bekommen im ersten Jahr. Das ist quasi fast nur für das Fahren zur Arbeit draufgegangen.


Bei mir waren es glaub ich ca. 250 mark/monat, also D-mark... nicht euro. 


Riverna schrieb:


> ... aber im April muss er rollen. Will da meinen  Lexus machen und muss ja irgendwie zur Arbeit fahren.


Wenn du glück hast liegt dann noch schnee.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2017)

Wenn Schnee im April liegen sollte, fahr ich mit dem Mazda und lass den Subaru weiter in der Halle stehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es glaub ich ca. 250 mark/monat, also D-mark... nicht euro.


Damals war alles aber auch noch nicht so teuer.  Mit meinen lächerlichen 4xx€ kann man quasi nix anfangen. Das ist weniger als Sozialhilfe. Man kann grade so sein Auto bezahlen und das war es auch schon. Ein Glück hab ich keine Wohnung, da wär man direkt pleite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2017)

Mit den 250 mark konnte man 1993/94 auch nicht viel anfangen. 
Anfangs bin ich die 5km zur arbeit noch mit dem fahrrad gefahren, dann mit dem mopped (vorhanden gewesen) und zum ende der lehre hat es dann endlich für ein auto gereicht. (es waren zwischendrin ja auch noch die führerscheine und ein pc zu bezahlen) Von daher ist das jetzt teilweise doch purer luxus.


----------



## Klutten (11. Februar 2017)

Ich habe Anfang der 90er mit 875 DM im ersten Lehrjahr angefangen und konnte mir so nach 6 Monaten schon mein Wunschauto kaufen, nachdem ich meinen alten 87er Fiesta in Zahlung gegeben  und den Rest auf die 10.000 DM für einen 89er Honda Accord mit Polybauer-Karosserieteilen draufgelegt habe. Drei Jahre später habe ich mir dann für 20.000 DM den nächsten Accord geholt und komplett umgebaut - alles aus rein erspartem Geld der Lehre. Das ging auch alles ohne große Einbußen. Der Unterschied zu heute ist sicher einerseits in deutlichen Preissteigerungen, aber auch in dem Verlangen sofort eine eigene Wohnung zu haben, zu suchen. Aus meiner Jugend kenne ich niemanden, der vor ~25 Jahren aus dem elterlichen Haus ausgezogen ist. Zeiten ändern sich eben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> z.B. Unternehmen in der Metall- und Elektroindustrie mit IGM Tarifverträgen.


Jo, 
man muss sich nur mal die aktuellen Industriemechanikervergütungen ansehen.
Im ersten Jahr sinds momentan glaub ~950€ Brutto, im zweiten dann schon über 1000€.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2017)

Ist auch abhängig vom Bundesland. Bayern zahlt z.B. in allen Tarifstufen 10-20% mehr als NRW.
Ich hab mir mein zweites Auto zum Abschluss der Ausbildung (verkürzt auf zwei Jahre, parallel zum Studium  )  geschenkt. Das dritte gabs dann zum Master.


----------



## Captn (11. Februar 2017)

Hab heute mal die Ölfußdichtung vom 5er getauscht, weil ich nach ner Woche Motoröl nachkippen durfte...
Die Sauerei wegzumachen war wesentlich einfacher, als an die Dichtung zu kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2017)

Was ist ein Ölfuß?


----------



## Captn (11. Februar 2017)

Dir dürfte der Spaß als Ölfiltergehäuse bekannt sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Februar 2017)

Das klingt schon besser.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist auch abhängig vom Bundesland. Bayern zahlt z.B. in allen Tarifstufen 10-20% mehr als NRW.
> Ich hab mir mein zweites Auto zum Abschluss der Ausbildung (verkürzt auf zwei Jahre, parallel zum Studium  )  geschenkt. Das dritte gabs dann zum Master.



Ja, dafür ist das Leben in Bayern aber auch generell teurer als in NRW (oder gar in McPom  )... da nützen dir die 10% bis 20% mehr auch nix, wenn der Mehrverdienst schon für Wohnung und Essen draufgeht.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Februar 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Jo,
> man muss sich nur mal die aktuellen Industriemechanikervergütungen ansehen.
> Im ersten Jahr sinds momentan glaub ~950€ Brutto, im zweiten dann schon über 1000€.



Das ist krass. Ich habe 2002 im Monat 550€ bekommen... 2006 kam dann mein 8er


----------



## leaf348 (13. Februar 2017)

Ok, da sich da einige dran aufhängen nochmal zur Erklärung: Die von mir genannten C- und E-Klassen wären nicht geklaut und beginnen so ab 30k€ (Firmenangehörigengeschäft).
Ich suche aber eher unter 20k€ und dachte evtl. haben ein paar Auto-Nerds auch ein paar Geheimtipps bis 10k€.

Achja, im ersten Lehrjahr (2004) gabs bei uns 667 € brutto


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Februar 2017)

Naja für um die 10k gibts auch schon Hyundai i40  
Wirklich schlecht is der nicht, halt etwas schwachbrüstig, viel gelaufen dann, ...
Andererseist ein solider Kombi und halt nicht das "Allerweltsauto" 
Zum Teil mit Restgarantie beim Hersteller


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Ich suche aber eher unter 20k€ und dachte evtl. haben ein paar Auto-Nerds auch ein paar Geheimtipps bis 10k€.



Deine Preisspanne ist einfach zu groß, um überhaupt etwas vorzuschlagen. Alleine zwischen 10.000 und 20.000 € kannst du von Neuwagen bis 15 Jahre alte Karre alles abdecken, was der Automarkt hergibt.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Februar 2017)

Ich werfe mal einen einen E65 7er in die Runde 
Wobei für 10k€ kriegt man nur Baustellen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2017)

"Eher unter 20k" oder "um 10k" sind Welten.
Firmenangehörig = beim Daimler? Dann sehen die Optionen natürlich nochmal ganz anders aus. 
Benz hat nämlich auch ne Firmeninterne Gebrauchtwagen-Börse wo sich z.B. mein Onkel immer begeistert bedient.


----------



## Riverna (13. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Einspritzdüsen sind nun gereinigt, das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2017)

Ein Hoch auf Ultraschallbäder. Immer wieder schön zu sehen, was da alles geht. 

Motorradteile gehen auch gut ...vorher/nachher


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2017)

Naja sieht wieder toll aus und nach 1000km ist alles wie vorher.  Bei den Fahrzeugen von der Bundeswehr ist immer alles voll mit getrocknetem Schlamm, da lohnt es nie was sauber zu machen. Wenn man Öl daneben sifft, wirkt der Schlamm wie Ölbindemittel.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2017)

Fahrzeuge der Bundeswehr sind alles, aber nicht ölverschmiert. Ich habe schon ein paar hundert TMPs an grünen Fahrzeugen gemacht, aber dreckig war da keiner von. Die sind bis in die letzte Ritze sauber. Bei denen kommt auf einen Tag Fahrt im Gelände eine ganze Woche putzen. ^^

Was kaputt ist wird entweder sofort instandgesetzt oder aus Geldmangel für die nächsten 10 Jahre in die letzte Ecke gestellt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2017)

Ich hab gestern den Dieselfilter beim Audi gewechselt. Grund war, dass er bei Vollast im Bereich des maximalen Drehmoments immer kurze, feine Aussetzer hatte.
Haben die Filter nicht normalerweise einen Wechselintervall ? Gerade beim Diesel ? Der Filter der drin saß, war nämlich komplett dicht, hat mich gewundert dass der Motor überhaupt noch Sprit bekommen hat


----------



## Zeiss (13. Februar 2017)

Doch, eigentlich haben sie einen Wechselintervall...

@Riverna: Ich hätte da noch ein Satz...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern den Dieselfilter beim Audi gewechselt. Grund war, dass er bei Vollast im Bereich des maximalen Drehmoments immer kurze, feine Aussetzer hatte.
> Haben die Filter nicht normalerweise einen Wechselintervall ? Gerade beim Diesel ? Der Filter der drin saß, war nämlich komplett dicht, hat mich gewundert dass der Motor überhaupt noch Sprit bekommen hat


Meist 30000-60000 je nach Kraftstoffqualität. Lass mich raten der war nicht zur Wartung bei Audi... 



Klutten schrieb:


> Fahrzeuge der Bundeswehr sind alles, aber nicht  ölverschmiert. Ich habe schon ein paar hundert TMPs an grünen Fahrzeugen  gemacht, aber dreckig war da keiner von. Die sind bis in die letzte  Ritze sauber. Bei denen kommt auf einen Tag Fahrt im Gelände eine ganze  Woche putzen. ^^
> 
> Was kaputt ist wird entweder sofort instandgesetzt oder aus Geldmangel  für die nächsten 10 Jahre in die letzte Ecke gestellt.


Bei uns sind die immer bis oben auf dem Dach voll mit Schlamm. Teilweise haben die wegen dem Dreck über 1kg Unwucht in den Felgen.  Kann man sich nicht vorstellen wie sich das fährt, das muss man erleben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Meist 30000-60000 je nach Kraftstoffqualität. Lass mich raten der war nicht zur Wartung bei Audi...



Doch, ich glaube bis auf die letzten beiden Inspektionen immer. Müsste ich nachgucken.
Am Filtergehäuse konnte ich auch keine Ansetzspur von einer Nuss finden. Entweder lange her oder noch nie gemacht.


----------



## leaf348 (14. Februar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Eher unter 20k" oder "um 10k" sind Welten.
> Firmenangehörig = beim Daimler? Dann sehen die Optionen natürlich nochmal ganz anders aus.
> Benz hat nämlich auch ne Firmeninterne Gebrauchtwagen-Börse wo sich z.B. mein Onkel immer begeistert bedient.



Ja genau, diese Firmeninterne Gebrauchtwagen-Börse  ist das Firmenangehörigengeschäft von dem ich sprach.
Schon klar dass das Welten sind. Aber es ist doch in Ordnung nicht mehr als 20k ausgeben zu wollen und trotzdem erst mal zu schauen was unter 10k so geht.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Februar 2017)

Naja, man sollte zumindest noch ein paar Filter setzen rund ums neue Auto.

Sonst bei Mobile.de max. 20.000 eingeben. Viel Spaß beim durchklicken, sag ich da nur 😁


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2017)

Bei dem Budget sind teils schon Neuwagen drin, die man durchaus sogar guten Gewissens kaufen kann.


----------



## leaf348 (14. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget sind teils schon Neuwagen drin, die man durchaus sogar guten Gewissens kaufen kann.



z.B.?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2017)

Polo, Ibiza, Fabia, Rapid, das sollte mit Rabatt alles als Neuwagen unter 20k zu haben sein.
Wer auch nen Koreaner fahren würde, wird wohl bei Hyundai aktuell den “alten i30“ günstig bekommen, ...

Unter 20k bekommt man schon was, sogar VW Golf, wenn auch nur mit “ohne“ Ausstattung...

Da hier schlicht keine Eingrenzung vorhanden ist, kann man nichts vernünftig empfehlen.


----------



## leaf348 (14. Februar 2017)

Ich bevorzuge Kombis, da ich aber nichts bestimmtes "brauche" sind irgendwelche Empfehlungen schon ok. Am Ende muss ich es ja eh selbst wissen/entscheiden.


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2017)

Skoda Octavia


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre beispielsweise einen Seat Ibiza FR (Modelljahr 2016), letzten April für ca 16k gekauft als Tageszulassung.
110PS, quasi Vollausstattung (Navi, Xenon, ...), es fehlt Alcantara, Mapcare, Fußraumbeleuchtung (rüste ich grade selber nach), Schiebedach und DAB+.
Keinerlei Probleme bisher, demnächst müsste der 15k km Check sein, frisches Öl rein, Filter checken.

Nur das Licht musste ich selber einstellen, da war die Seat Werkstatt unfähig oder unwillig zu...

Meine Mutter hat auch in deinem Preisrahmen einen Seat Leon FR als Jahreswagen mit 16k km gekauft, quasi die gleiche Ausstattung.
Auch noch keinerlei Probleme, sollte sogar als Neuwagen noch unter 20k liegen.


----------



## leaf348 (14. Februar 2017)

Ist das Angebot viel zu gut oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
Skoda Rapid Spaceback Ambition 1.4 TDI DSG als Kombi in Ludwigshafen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2017)

Kombi heißt beim Rapid eher Golf, das ist kein echter Kombi. Der Preis ist schon nicht unrealistisch.

Edit:
N wirklich netten Kombi bekommst unter 20.000€ von Hyundai, i40cw 1,6gdi, 135PS, n bissel Ausstattung...
Hyundai i40 Kombi ab € 14.900,- bei HOFFMANN Automobile EU-Neu und Eurowagen in Wolfsburg


----------



## leaf348 (14. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kombi heißt beim Rapid eher Golf, das ist kein echter Kombi. Der Preis ist schon nicht unrealistisch.
> 
> Edit:
> N wirklich netten Kombi bekommst unter 20.000€ von Hyundai, i40cw 1,6gdi, 135PS, n bissel Ausstattung...
> Hyundai i40 Kombi ab € 14.900,- bei HOFFMANN Automobile EU-Neu und Eurowagen in Wolfsburg



Das sind dann aber auch gleich wieder 8 Scheine mehr und ohne Automatik und kein Diesel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2017)

Der Diesel ist etwas teurer, das Auto ist aber quasi Passatklasse, 5j Garantie...

Der gibts als jungen gebrauchten auch


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Ist das Angebot viel zu gut oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
> Skoda Rapid Spaceback Ambition 1.4 TDI DSG als Kombi in Ludwigshafen



Naja, 90PS, Diesel und Automatik sind aber nicht so das Wahre.
Würd da auf den 1.6l mit ~110PS setzen.


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber auch gleich wieder 8 Scheine mehr und ohne Automatik und kein Diesel.



Dass es ein Diesel inkl. Automatik sein soll, wusste bisher ja auch niemand. Du lässt Dir ja alles aus der Nase ziehen.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Februar 2017)

Also sind wir jetzt von nur "etwa 10-20k" zu "Diesel, Kombi, unter 20k, Automatik" gekommen? Der Filter wird größer 😀


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch, ich glaube bis auf die letzten beiden Inspektionen immer. Müsste ich nachgucken.
> Am Filtergehäuse konnte ich auch keine Ansetzspur von einer Nuss finden. Entweder lange her oder noch nie gemacht.


Wär er mal lieber für die letzten beiden auch hingefahren.  Irgendwie komisch das viele denken das ein altes Auto weniger Wartung braucht. Den Sinn dahinter habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2017)

Opel wohl bald französisch.


----------



## leaf348 (14. Februar 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dass es ein Diesel inkl. Automatik sein soll, wusste bisher ja auch niemand. Du lässt Dir ja alles aus der Nase ziehen.



Der von mir verlinkte hatte zumindest diese Spezifikationen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Opel wohl bald französisch.



Naja designtechnisch kann man Opel sogar recht gut unter den Franzosen einbringen. Franzosen als auch Opel wissen, wie man Autos optisch unansprechend "designed"


----------



## leaf348 (14. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand zu diesen beiden Erfahrungswerte?

BMW 318 d Touring PDC SPEEDLIMITER KLIMAAUTOMATIK BL als Kombi in Bad Kreuznach

BMW 316i/Klima/E-Fenster/1.Hand/Scheckheft als Limousine in Griesheim


----------



## hazelol (14. Februar 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zu diesen beiden Erfahrungswerte?
> 
> BMW 318 d Touring PDC SPEEDLIMITER KLIMAAUTOMATIK BL als Kombi in Bad Kreuznach
> 
> BMW 316i/Klima/E-Fenster/1.Hand/Scheckheft als Limousine in Griesheim



das eine diesel das andere benziner, beide kaum ausstattung und mini motoren. freude am fahren ist mit den beiden nicht wirklich auch wenn bmw das gerne in ihrem werbe slogan verwendet.


----------



## XE85 (14. Februar 2017)

Die 143PS des 318d würde ich jetzt aber auch nicht als untermotorisiert bezeichnen. Eher problematisch sehe ich da das es noch der N47 Motor ist, also kein Euro6. Das könnte je nach gewünschter Nutzungsdauer durchaus relevant werden.

Ob einem die Minimalausstattung reicht muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja designtechnisch kann man Opel sogar recht gut unter den Franzosen einbringen. Franzosen als auch Opel wissen, wie man Autos optisch unansprechend "designed"


Also mir gefallen sämtliche aktuelle Franzosen besser, als die Angebote aus dem VW-Konzern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2017)

Es soll wohl Leute geben die drauf stehen, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären wieso die noch nicht Pleite sind. 
Du bist wohl einer davon  

Ne mal im Ernst, darüber lässt sich eh nicht streiten. 
Aber gerade die Scheinwerfer, Rückleuchten und der Innenraum sind mMn einfach schrecklich bei Franzosen. Da kann das Auto technisch noch so gut sein


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Es soll wohl Leute geben die drauf stehen, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären wieso die noch nicht Pleite sind.
> Du bist wohl einer davon


Weder Franzosen, noch Deutsche können wirklich gute Autos designen.
Das ist nochmals anderen Ländern vorbehalten.


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weder Franzosen, noch Deutsche können wirklich gute Autos designen.
> Das ist nochmals anderen Ländern vorbehalten.



Den Italienern zum Beispiel? Dafür haben's die mit der Technik ja nicht so


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Den Italienern zum Beispiel? Dafür haben's die mit der Technik ja nicht so


Wenn man uralte Klischees melken will.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Februar 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weder Franzosen, noch Deutsche können wirklich gute Autos designen.
> Das ist nochmals anderen Ländern vorbehalten.



Also ich finde schon das die deutschen deutlich besser designed sind als die Franzosen. Will gar nicht wissen was Audi allein für das Scheinwerferdesign ausgibt. 
Deutsche Autos sind eben sehr schlicht, dafür aber deutlich erwachsener und edler designed. Bei Toyota und Honda denkt man eher, sie bauen Raumschiffe (Viel Spaß  beispielsweise mit dem neuen Toyota c-hr, beim waschen, da braucht man durch die ganzen Kanten, Winkel und Einbuchtungen sicher doppelt so viel Zeit, bzw kommt das Auto bei Waschanlagen noch halbdreckig raus ). Wobei es auch einige schöne Japaner gibt. Da muss man eigentlich eh von Hersteller zu Hersteller, bzw sogar je nach Modell vergleichen. Mir fällt auf Anhieb nicht ein Franzose ein, den schön finden würde. Bei Japanern, sogar selbst Italienern gibt es allerdings definitiv Autos die auch Optisch was her machen.  

Welche Franzosen im speziellen findest du denn außen wie innen wirklich schick? Evtl übersehe ich ja auch Modelle, weil Franzosen bisher nie attraktiv waren?  
Aber wahrscheinlich hast du eh einen gänzlich anderen Geschmack.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2017)

> Mir fällt auf Anhieb nicht ein Franzose ein, den schön finden würde.



Renault Alpine



> Welche Franzosen im speziellen findest du denn außen wie innen wirklich schick? Evtl übersehe ich ja auch Modelle, weil Franzosen bisher nie attraktiv waren?


Siehe oben und ich hab nie gesagt, dass sie schick sind, sondern nur besser als die deutschen Autos .


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2017)

Und kannst Du das "besser" auch irgendwie begründen?


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn man uralte Klischees melken will.



Also ich kann nur aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit Fiat Coupé, 2x 156er und 1x 159er sprechen. Im Gegensatz zu Ford Mondeo MKII und Golf V (also Autos aus ungefähr den selben Epochen) gab es da schon einiges an Aufholbedarf bezüglich Haltbarkeit der Karosse (156) und der Elektronik (Coupé, 156 und 159).

Wie gesagt, alles eigene Erfahrungen...

Mal davon abgesehen finde ich dass die Italiener um Welten besser aussehen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2017)

Alfa Gulia


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf Anhieb nicht ein Franzose ein, den schön finden würde. .



PEUGEOT 508 SW 2.0 BlueHDi GT find ich eigentlich ganz schick


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2017)

Citroën haut immer mal wieder was schickes raus. Neue wie alte DS gefallen mir z.B. . Nur sind die Dinger halt nie Durchschnittlich, also sicher nichts für jeden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oEYcX7lluQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die perfekte Bahn um die Kiste mal richtig frei zu fahren.  Weiß jemand zufällig wo das ist? Da ist ja absolut nix los.


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2017)

Noch 45 Tage und die Subaru Saison geht bei mir wieder los, der Postbote musste heute schon ordentlich schleppen... 

16L 5w50 Mobil 1 Peak Life Motoröl 
Samco Air Inlet Turbo Schlauch 
2x Samco 70mm Silikon Verbindungsstücke 
JDM STi Tacho 

Freitag kann ich meine Schweller und meine Heckansätze vom Lackierer abholen. Deswegen habe ich bei einem Freund (Subaru Händler) die 20 Klipse von den Schwellern neu bestellt und die 12 Dichtungen von den Einspritzventilen, dazu noch 4 Dichtungen von der Ansaugbrücke, der Spaß hat auch mal eben 120Euro gekostet. 

Dann werden die 19" Felgen vom Lexus die Woche neu lackiert (z.B. teillackiert), für das Gewindefahrwerk habe ich eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Langsam geht die Arbeit los...


----------



## keinnick (14. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die perfekte Bahn um die Kiste mal richtig frei zu fahren.  Weiß jemand zufällig wo das ist? Da ist ja absolut nix los.



Nachts um viertel vor zwei, kannst Du hier auf der A7 am Wochenende sicherlich auch mal Glück haben.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Februar 2017)

Auf der A3 siehts Nachts ebenfalls so aus, da wird es mMn schwieriger Bahnen zu finden, wo man dies nicht tun kann


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2017)

Das mit der A3 kann ich bestätigen... ab ca 0Uhr kann man da bedenkenlos 250km/h + fahren ohne wirklich Verkehr zu haben. Lediglich am Flughafen sollte man bei den Tunneln vom Gas gehen, bin da schon mit über 200km/h durch geknüppelt wo sie gerade die Radarstelle aufgebaut haben. 10 Min später und es wäre teuer geworden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Februar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> 16L 5w50 Mobil 1 Peak Life Motoröl



Das kommt bei mir in zwei Monaten auch rein


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2017)

Bei uns die A30, A2, A1 sind quasi immer "recht voll", selbst nachts. Da muss es schon eine ziemlich außergewöhnliche Kombination an Feiertagen geben, damit da nix los ist. Das hatte ich bis jetzt erst 1 Mal.

Hmmm muss ich mal nachts die A3 probieren, wenn ich mal wieder ein Auto habe was ein bischen frei werden muss.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm muss ich mal nachts die A3 probieren, wenn ich mal wieder ein Auto habe was ein bischen frei werden muss.




Aber lieber in Fahrtrichtung Süden, zwischen Kreuz Oberhausen und Köln ist es teilweise recht ruckelig


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ziemlich langweilig aus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Februar 2017)

Da lob ich mir ländliche Gebiete, hier bei uns die A96 sieht um 11 Uhr schon aus wie die Strecke im Video... da werden sich um 1 oder 2 Uhr wohl Fuchs und Katz gute Nacht sagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich langweilig aus.


Ist aber perfekt um einen Motor frei zu fahren.  Autobahnen außer die A7 sind meistens langweilig.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2017)

Ich lass nir da immer Adaptiv Zeugs in der Werkstatt reinkippen.  Ich glaub, das reicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Februar 2017)

Und was genau adaptiert das dann?


----------



## Riverna (14. Februar 2017)

Geld aus dem Portmonee in die Kasse des Herstellers, mehr bewirkt so ein "Wunderzeug" nicht.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Februar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Noch 45 Tage und die Subaru Saison geht bei mir wieder los, der Postbote musste heute schon ordentlich schleppen...
> 
> 16L 5w50 Mobil 1 Peak Life Motoröl
> Samco Air Inlet Turbo Schlauch
> ...



Sag bescheid wenn du mal in der Nähe von Karlsruhe bist. Deine Karre ist einfach zu Göttlich


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber lieber in Fahrtrichtung Süden, zwischen Kreuz Oberhausen und Köln ist es teilweise recht ruckelig


Und niemals wirklich leer.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Februar 2017)

Nachts geht das schon. Die A57 bietet sich auch an, die ist noch recht gut in Schuss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Geld aus dem Portmonee in die Kasse des Herstellers, mehr bewirkt so ein "Wunderzeug" nicht.


So siehts aus. Und eventuell werden noch andere Sachen angegriffen.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Februar 2017)

Was haltet ihr denn von der reinigenden Wirkung von Ultimate 102, wie sie in JPs Beitrag seitens Aral dargestellt wurde? 

JP Performance - Zu Besuch bei Aral! | Ultimate 102 | Teil 2 - YouTube


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2017)

Nix...


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Sag bescheid wenn du mal in der Nähe von Karlsruhe bist. Deine Karre ist einfach zu Göttlich



Danke.
Alles klar mache ich, wobei in Karlsruhe bin ich selten, selten mal in Mühlacker bei einem Freund.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der reinigenden Wirkung von Ultimate 102, wie sie in JPs Beitrag seitens Aral dargestellt wurde?
> 
> JP Performance - Zu Besuch bei Aral! | Ultimate 102 | Teil 2 - YouTube



Wenn es wirklich so reinigt wie im Video dargestellt, dann sehr viel. 
Da ich aber kein Schrauber bin, kann ich leider nicht selber ein vorher/nachher Vergleich machen um es nachzuvollziehen. 
Aber da Aral eh den Qualitativ besten Kraftstoff herstellt, ist es eh nicht verkehrt Ultimate zu tanken, wenn man 98 oder mehr Oktan für sein Motor benötigt.  

Mein Freundlicher hat mir sogar lange vor dem Video schon Aral empfohlen, wegen der Reinigung. Also scheint ja schon was dran zu sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der reinigenden Wirkung von Ultimate 102, wie sie in JPs Beitrag seitens Aral dargestellt wurde?
> 
> JP Performance - Zu Besuch bei Aral! | Ultimate 102 | Teil 2 - YouTube



An die Reinigungswirkung glaube ich nicht wirklich. Tanke auch nur das Ultimate 102 eben wegen den 102 Oktan.
Bislang 2500l davon verbraten


----------



## Falk (15. Februar 2017)

Die nächstgelegene Aral (und allgemein Tankstelle) hat kein Ultimate, nur SuperPlus (98) - ergo wird es das, weil ich sicher nicht durch die Münchner Innenstadt gurke, um eine andere Tankstelle zu finden. Unterwegs tanke ich das dann und wann, wenn es verfügbar ist.

Ob das tatsächlich reinigt oder sonstwie besser ist: keine Ahnung, bisher ist mir von E10 bis Ultimate nichts weiter aufgefallen.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber da Aral eh den Qualitativ besten Kraftstoff herstellt, ist es eh nicht verkehrt Ultimate zu tanken, wenn man 98 oder mehr Oktan für sein Motor benötigt. , wegen der Reinigung.



Shell, Aral, Orlen und wie sie alle heißen, beziehen ihren Kraftstoff alle von den gleichen Raffinerien. Die LKWs haben nur andere Logos drauf. Zwar mischen Shell und Aral hier und da andere Aditive bei ihrem Premium Benzin dazu, aber ob man das merkt?  Super 98, ob Shell oder Aral, kommt jeweils aus dem gleichen Zapfhahn bei der Raffinerien. Geht auch nicht anders, da Benzin einer Norm unterliegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der reinigenden Wirkung von Ultimate 102, wie sie in JPs Beitrag seitens Aral dargestellt wurde?
> 
> JP Performance - Zu Besuch bei Aral! | Ultimate 102 | Teil 2 - YouTube


Wenn man mit Ultimate 102 und 1500 rpm rumtuckert, dann reinigt da nix. Der Motor setzt sich dann trotzdem zu. Vollgas ist mit Abstand die beste Reinigung für den Motor, egal was für ein Sprit.
Wenn ich 300-600km Vollgas auf der Bahn unterwegs war, dann sehen die Ventile wieder aus wie frisch aus dem Ersatzteillager.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Februar 2017)

mhhh 300-600km Vollgas........fährst du dann auf der Landstraße im 1. Gang im Drehzahlbegrenzer, oder wie schaffst du das?


----------



## Zoon (15. Februar 2017)

oder nachts auf der A3 siehe dem Video 2 Seiten davor . Bei meinem Diesel kombiniere ich auch manchmal die Partikelfilterreinigung mit 30 Minuten Vollgas auf der Autobahn wenn es passt und er die Reinigung kurz vor der AB Auffahrt anfängt wird halt der kleine Umweg genutzt


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> mhhh 300-600km Vollgas........fährst du dann auf der Landstraße im 1. Gang im Drehzahlbegrenzer, oder wie schaffst du das?


Autobahn wenn wenig los ist. Normalerweise reicht die Strecke Zuhause<->Nordschleife dafür aus das er wieder richtig geht. Das sind ca. 650km insgesamt. Problem ist da nur immer der Verkehr und die Baustellen. Wenn man eine richtig freie Bahn wie im Video hat dann geht das mit Sicherheit noch flotter.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Februar 2017)

Und der Tank reicht für 600km Vollgas am Stück aus?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> Bei meinem Diesel kombiniere ich auch manchmal die Partikelfilterreinigung mit 30 Minuten Vollgas auf der Autobahn wenn es passt und er die Reinigung kurz vor der AB Auffahrt anfängt wird halt der kleine Umweg genutzt



Vollgas bringt bei der DPF Reinigung nix. Teillast bei mittlerer Drehzahl brennt den DPF wesentlich schneller und besser frei.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Shell, Aral, Orlen und wie sie alle heißen, beziehen ihren Kraftstoff alle von den gleichen Raffinerien. Die LKWs haben nur andere Logos drauf. Zwar mischen Shell und Aral hier und da andere Aditive bei ihrem Premium Benzin dazu, aber ob man das merkt?  Super 98, ob Shell oder Aral, kommt jeweils aus dem gleichen Zapfhahn bei der Raffinerien. Geht auch nicht anders, da Benzin einer Norm unterliegt.



Dann schau dir noch mal das Video an. Da wird was anderes behauptet und den Leuten von Aral glaube ich da mehr als dir.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dann schau dir noch mal das Video an. Da wird was anderes behauptet und den Leuten von Aral glaube ich da mehr als dir.



So ganz unrecht hat er nicht.
Der Vater eines damaligen Klassenkameraden  war LKW Fahrer, der hat Kaufland, Jet, Aral und Shell beliefert --> mit immer der selben Ladung.

Auch bei verschieden Tests wurde schon gezeigt das selbst bei den Billigtankstellen zusätzlich Additive im großen Stil genutzt werden, nur bei Aral und Shell ein paar % mehr.....ob das was bringt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dann schau dir noch mal das Video an. Da wird was anderes behauptet und den Leuten von Aral glaube ich da mehr als dir.


Du glaubst wohl auch jeder Werbung im Fernsehen. 

btw Aral stellt ziemlicher sicher keinen Kraftstoff her, da es nur ein Markenname für die Tankstellen ist.
       Daher klebt auch an jeder Tankstelle ein Hinweis aus BP.


----------



## Klutten (15. Februar 2017)

Was auch immer die mit ihren Spritsorten veranstalten, eines ist sicher. Je nach Tanker wird in der Raffinerie eine Sorte geladen, die dann direkt auf dem Lkw durch eine Additivierungseinheit eine gewisse Aufwertung erhält. Wann und wo das Ganze stattfindet ist aber wohl ein großes Mysterium. Grundsätzlich aber auch Wumpe. Jeder tankt einfach das, was es ihm Wert ist. Auswahl gibt es genügend und Unterschiede sind sicher kleiner, als das es ein herkömmliches Auto bei normaler Fahrt merken würde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und der Tank reicht für 600km Vollgas am Stück aus?


Ne hab leider keinen 120 Liter Tank wie im Rennwagen.  Wenn ich mit meinem Audi fahre, dann tanke ich den vor der Fahrt voll, dann einmal am Ring und wenn ich wieder zuhause bin nochmal.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vollgas bringt bei der DPF Reinigung nix. Teillast bei mittlerer Drehzahl brennt den DPF wesentlich schneller und besser frei.


Das stimmt. 140-160 ist ideal für DPF Regeneration. Dann schafft man teilweise einen komplett vollen DPF in 20km leer zu bekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So ganz unrecht hat er nicht.
> Der Vater eines damaligen Klassenkameraden  war LKW Fahrer, der hat Kaufland, Jet, Aral und Shell beliefert --> mit immer der selben Ladung.



Und du redest jetzt von Super 95 nehm ich an und nicht Ultimate? Der Tanker wird ja wohl kaum in allen Säulen die gleiche Suppe reintanken. 

Das Video von JP erklärt es ja eigentlich ziemlich gut, dass der Sprit nicht der gleiche ist. Aber ob die Reinigunswirkung nicht geschönt wurde, kann man natürlich nicht so einfach nachweisen. 
Es sei denn man macht den Selbsttest, wenn man denn die Möglichkeiten dazu hat.


----------



## Seabound (15. Februar 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und was genau adaptiert das dann?



Keine Ahnung. Soll wohl den Motor reinigen. Kann aber auch reine nix bringen, außer ein gutes Gefühl, was fürs Auto gemacht zu haben.

Und Upps, im Übrigen isses ein Additiv, kein Adaptiv. Da hab ich mich entweder verschrieben oder das Handy hats geändert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der reinigenden Wirkung  von Ultimate 102, wie sie in JPs Beitrag seitens Aral dargestellt wurde?   JP Performance - Zu Besuch bei Aral! | Ultimate 102 | Teil 2 - YouTube


Meine Erfahrungen basieren aber vorwiegend auf V-Power, hab vor knapp einem Jahr den SmartDeal abgeschlossen. Mein i30 (FD/2.0) setzt weniger Ruß am Auspuff ab. Ebenso läuft er im Leerlauf ruhiger und im Teillastbereich (Gebirgsregion) verbraucht er weniger - allgemein fährt sich im Winter besser als mit Super95. Der Reichweitezuwachs allgemein ist aber im Toleranzbereich. Ähnlich sieht es beim Focus (MK2/1.6 Ti-VCT) aus. Hier ist jedoch die Reichweite gestiegen, ca. 30km. Aber beim Octavia (5E/1.8T) ist kein positiver Effekt spürbar.
Vielmehr scheinen die Unterschied am Motor zu liegen. Bei fast allen Saugern bringt es etwas, bei den Aufgeladenen eher nicht. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, mit Ultimate ist es sicherlich ähnlich. Eventuell bringt Aral bis April ein Alternative zum SmartDeal, die Limitierung seitens Shell macht den SmartDeal unattraktiv - zumindest für mich.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dann schau dir noch mal das Video an. Da wird was anderes behauptet und den Leuten von Aral glaube ich da mehr als dir.


Ein freier Tankstellenbetreiber hat mir mal erzählt, dass es Unterschiede gibt. Das ist aber auch bei anderen Tankstellen so, z.B. soll der normale Diesel bei Agip vergleichbar mit dem V-Power von Shell sein, aber zum normalen Preis verkauft werden. Am Ende erzählt jeder etwas anderes, abwägen muss jeder selbst.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Februar 2017)

Sehenswert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xwc54G2Ur8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte damals 2 Jahre an einer kleineren Tanktstelle gearbeitet. Zu Beginn gehörte diese Shell. Shell hat dann aber angefangen seine kleinen Tankstellen zu schließen, bzw. in NRW an Rheinland-Krafstoffe zu verkaufen. Damit wurde die Shell umfirmiert zur SB-Tankstelle. Rheinland-Kraftstoffe ist allerdings eine Tochtergesellschaft von Shell, der Kraftstoff an den Zapfsäulen ist also gleichgeblieben, nur am Preis hat sich was getan. 500m weiter von der jetzigen SB-Tankstelle, steht eine große Shell. Der Preisunterschied bei allen Kraftstoffen beträgt immer ein paar Cent, obwohl es exakt der gleiche Treibstoff ist.

Die Additive bei den Premium Kraftstoffen sind zwar anders und, in wie weit auch immer, haben bestimmt auch Vorteile. Allerdings ist Super 95 oder 98 oder der normale Diesel bei der Aral nicht besser oder schlechter als bei Shell oder Star oder Total.


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Shell, Aral, Orlen und wie sie alle heißen, beziehen ihren Kraftstoff alle von den gleichen Raffinerien. Die LKWs haben nur andere Logos drauf. Zwar mischen Shell und Aral hier und da andere Aditive bei ihrem Premium Benzin dazu, aber ob man das merkt?  Super 98, ob Shell oder Aral, kommt jeweils aus dem gleichen Zapfhahn bei der Raffinerien. Geht auch nicht anders, da Benzin einer Norm unterliegt.



Einen Unterschied zwischen Super 98, VPower und Ultimate 102 gibt es defintiv. Beim vorletzten Abstimmen bin ich VPower gefahren da unsere Aral Tankstelle umgebaut wurde, da hat er im Ladedruckbereich immer etwas Zündung weggenommen da er anfing zu klopfen (und somit auch weniger Leistung). Bei der ersten Abstimmung und bei der letzten Abstimmung bin ich mit Ultimate 102 gefahren und da hat der Stuhl nicht geklopft oder die Zündung zurück genommen. Mein alter 100NX mit dem SR20VE (importierter Motor aus Japan) lief sogar im Stand schon mit VPower deutlich unruhiger als mit Ultimate 102. 

Unterschiede gibt es definitiv, dass ist Fakt. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der reinigenden Wirkung von Ultimate 102, wie sie in JPs Beitrag seitens Aral dargestellt wurde?


Da ist schon einiges an Marketing mit eingeflossen. Fahre im Subaru nur Ultimate 102 und meine Ventile sehen nicht so sauber aus wie die in dem Video. Jedoch ist Ultimate 102 der zünd willigste und somit beste Sprit für mich.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Februar 2017)

Klar, zwischen den einzelnen Sorten gibt es natürlich auch Unterschiede. Aber zwischen den einzelnen Sorten der Tankstellenbetreibern? Hier und da werden die Zusätze verschieden sein, aber die machen den kleinsten Teil des Liters aus, ob Ultimate von Aral oder V-Power von Shell, am Ende ist das glaube ich eher eine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2017)

Scheinbar hast du meinen Posting nicht richtig gelesen...
Es macht eben sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob VPower von Shell oder Ultimate 102 von Aral.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Februar 2017)

Stimmt, allerdings lässt sich deshalb nicht generell sagen, Arals 102 ist bei jedem Wagen besser als V-Power.

Jedenfalls hier mal bisschen was zum lesen, ganz interessant, wenn auch schon älter: https://www.th-nuernberg.de/fileadm...blikationen/Sonderdrucke/29_weclas_fertig.pdf


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2017)

Sprit der eine höhere Klopfgrenze hat, ist immer "besser". Mehr Leistung und weniger Verbrauch wenn die Elektronik angepasst wurde.
Wenn man das einfach auf einem 0815 Seriensauger fährt, wird man keinen Unterschied feststellen können.


----------



## Riverna (15. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings lässt sich deshalb nicht generell sagen, Arals 102 ist bei jedem Wagen besser als V-Power.



Kurz und knapp: Doch. Mehr Oktan = Besser. 

PS: Neuen Tacho verbaut... mit einstellbarem Schaltblitz. Das ist zwar eigentlich firlefanz, aber ganz nett wenn man es hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings lässt sich deshalb nicht generell sagen, Arals 102 ist bei jedem Wagen besser als V-Power.




Doch und genau darum ging es auch. Es geht nur um Ultimate, nicht um 95er. 
Und damit ist Ultimate definitiv der beste Sprit den man tanken kann, dadurch kann er eben auch sehr teuer verkauft werden. Ob das aber notwendig ist, kommt wohl stark aufs KFZ drauf an. 
Die Reinigungswirkung könnte aber ruhig auch im 95er drin sein. Aber vermutlich ist sie das eben genau deshalb nicht, weil der Sprit bei allen der selbe ist.


----------



## fatlace (16. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Shell, Aral, Orlen und wie sie alle heißen, beziehen ihren Kraftstoff alle von den gleichen Raffinerien. Die LKWs haben nur andere Logos drauf. Zwar mischen Shell und Aral hier und da andere Aditive bei ihrem Premium Benzin dazu, aber ob man das merkt?  Super 98, ob Shell oder Aral, kommt jeweils aus dem gleichen Zapfhahn bei der Raffinerien. Geht auch nicht anders, da Benzin einer Norm unterliegt.



Bei 95/98er Sprit kann das stimmen, mein Kollege der das ausliefert hat mir das auch gesagt, kommt aber auch auf die Region an, muss nicht überall so Laufen.

Die Premium Sprit sorten Vpower/Ultimate 102 werden speziell für die jeweiligen Tankstellen hergestellt,  eine T oder Star Tankstelle kriegen davon nix ab. Das Zeug landet dann nur bei Shell/Aral und sonnst nirgends 

Ich Tanke mein Clubsport auch nur mit Aral Ultimate 102

Und so wie Riverna sagt stimmt es, mehr Oktan = Besser, E85 hat 110 Oktan, auch ein Grund warum die Tuner alle darauf gesetzt haben, ist nicht der einzige Grund, aber näher ins Detail gehen will ich jetzt nicht 

Edit: und zu den Additiven, ich bin der Meinung die bringen schon was, egal ob bei Öl oder bei Sprit.
Wen man statt normalem Diesel den Ultimate Diesel tankt, regeneriert sich das Auto weniger und hat nicht so die Probleme mit der Abgasreinigung, so sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen und die von meinen Arbeitskollegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2017)

Schreibt der Mann aus der Stadt die es gar nicht gibt 

Ne aber im ernst, natürlich kann ein darauf abgestimmter Motor vorteile aus Spritsorten mit mehr als 95 Oktan ziehen, und das ein 2Ventiler auf Super Plus (also 98 Oktan) gefühlt sauberer läuft, hab ich auch schon gemerkt, sowohl bei nem VW AGZ als auch bei nem MB 102, das ist aber natürlich trotzdem nicht allgemeingültig und liegt sicher auch an den Motoren im speziellen.


Das Thema Additive ist aber ebenso ein Thema, dass aus mehrerlei Gründen schwer abschätzbar ist. 
1. Unbekannte Mengen
 2. Unbekannte Additive
 3. Daraus resultierend, unbekannte Wirkung 

Im Endeffekt kann man das Thema Additive als vergessen, da nicht offen bekannt ist, was, wie, wo und warum, wozu, ....


----------



## fatlace (16. Februar 2017)

Ich komme aus einem kleinen Dorf in der nähe von Bielefeld und nicht direkt von da


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Schreibt der Mann aus der Stadt die es gar nicht gibt
> 
> Ne aber im ernst, natürlich kann ein darauf abgestimmter Motor vorteile aus Spritsorten mit mehr als 95 Oktan ziehen, und das ein 2Ventiler auf Super Plus (also 98 Oktan) gefühlt sauberer läuft, hab ich auch schon gemerkt, sowohl bei nem VW AGZ als auch bei nem MB 102, das ist aber natürlich trotzdem nicht allgemeingültig und liegt sicher auch an den Motoren im speziellen.
> 
> ...




Wenn der Versuchaufbau in dem Video echt ist (der langzeittest am Motor), zeigt es eindrucksvoll die Wirkung (mit/ohne).


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2017)

Wenn das Zeug so gut reinigt, dann sollte Audi für die älteren 1,8 + 2,0 TFSI Motoren eine Empfehlung für das Ultimate aussprechen.
Audi 1.8 / 2.0 TFSI: Hoher Ölverbrauch wegen Konstruktionsfehler - autobild.de
Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2017)

Würden die ihre Motoren mal anständig Vollgas fahren, wär das Problem nicht da. Der B7 Avant Quattro von Vaddern hat auch den 2.0 TFSI drin und der frisst auch kaum Öl. Auf 15000km in etwa 1 Liter. Der bekommt auch immer anständig Feuer auf der Bahn und Rennstrecke.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2017)

> "*Die Indizien sprechen für einen Konstruktionsfehler des Ölabstreifrings*", sagt AUTO BILD-Mitarbeiter Roland Kontny. Der Ölabstreifring zieht das für die Schmierung von Kolben und Zylinderwand nötige Öl ab und leitet es durch Bohrungen über das Kolbeninnere in die Ölwanne.* Passiert das nicht vollständig, bleibt Öl im Brennraum. Die Folge sind sogenannte Verkokungen, also Ablagerungen, die bei der Verdampfung des Öls im Brennraum entstehen. Diese setzen sich auf dem Kolbenboden und in den Bohrungen des Rings ab und sorgen für einen immer schlechteren Abtransport.*



Vollgas soll Fehlerhafte Kolbenringe ausgleichen......schwer zu glauben.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2017)

Wenn TBF das sagt, dann kann es doch nur richtig sein.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Würden die ihre Motoren mal anständig Vollgas fahren, wär das Problem nicht da. Der B7 Avant Quattro von Vaddern hat auch den 2.0 TFSI drin und der frisst auch kaum Öl. Auf 15000km in etwa 1 Liter. Der bekommt auch immer anständig Feuer auf der Bahn und Rennstrecke.


Das geht nur fast nirgends auf der Welt, also hat die Entwicklungsabteilung komplett versagt.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das geht nur fast nirgends auf der Welt, also hat die Entwicklungsabteilung komplett versagt.



Mhhh kommt drauf an, mal angenommen man fährt viel Landstraße --> wenn da 100 erlaubt sind, kann man doch einfach die Strecke komplett im 2. Gang fahren.......und in der 70 Zone runter in den ersten Gang schalten......jaa doch ich glaube das ist die Lösung, und wenn alle so fahren würden, gäbe es auch kein Problem mehr mit erhöhtem Ölverbrauch.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Februar 2017)

Wenn man am Anfang des 20 Jahrhunderts hängen geblieben ist, dann geht sowas vll. noch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Vollgas soll Fehlerhafte Kolbenringe ausgleichen......schwer zu glauben.


Schonmal einen Zylinder nach einer Vollgasfahrt ausgeleuchtet? Also ich hab das schon ziemlich oft. Da gibt es keine Ablagerungen mehr. Wenn man lange genug Vollgas gefahren ist, guckt man auf einen metallisch blanken Kolben und eine absolut saubere Laufbuchse, die leicht verfärbt ist von der Temperatur. Die Ablagerungen sind dann weg.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mhhh kommt drauf an, mal angenommen man fährt  viel Landstraße --> wenn da 100 erlaubt sind, kann man doch einfach  die Strecke komplett im 2. Gang fahren.......und in der 70 Zone runter  in den ersten Gang schalten......jaa doch ich glaube das ist die Lösung,  und wenn alle so fahren würden, gäbe es auch kein Problem mehr mit  erhöhtem Ölverbrauch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das bringt absolut nix, weil du ja nur mit minimaler Last fährst. Drehzahl ist nicht gleich Last. Wenn du mit 100 im 2. dahinrollst, dann ruft der Motor vielleicht max. 10% seiner möglichen Leistung ab.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das geht nur fast nirgends auf der Welt, also hat die Entwicklungsabteilung komplett versagt.


Es geht so ziemlich überall, nur ist es nur hier und bei der Isle of Man erlaubt... Denkst du in anderen Ländern wird nicht Vollgas gefahren nur weil es verboten ist?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das bringt absolut nix, weil du ja nur mit minimaler Last fährst. Drehzahl ist nicht gleich Last. Wenn du mit 100 im 2. dahinrollst, dann ruft der Motor vielleicht max. 10% seiner möglichen Leistung



Wat? Ich dachte immer die max. PS liegen in jedem Gang ab ner bestimmen Drezahl an. Aber du bist der Profi


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2017)

Ohne last in Form von Luft- und rollwiederstand ist weniger Leistung da, da nicht gefordert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Wat? Ich dachte immer die max. PS liegen in jedem Gang ab ner bestimmen Drezahl an. Aber du bist der Profi


Nur weil der Motor eine bestimmte Drehzahl dreht, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das auch Vollast anliegt. Last und Drehzahl sind nunmal absolut unabhängig von einander.

Du kannst bei jeder Drehzahl jede mögliche Last haben. Gibst du bei Leerlaufdrehzahl Vollgas fährst du mit Leerlaufdrehzahl und Vollast. Genauso kannst du bei 7000rpm mit nur 1% Teillast fahren. Dann dreht der Motor schnell, gibt aber nur sehr wenig der moglichen Leistung ab.

Und da ein Auto vielleicht 10-15kW oder sowas in der Richtung braucht um mit 100km/h zu fahren, ruft man auch nur das vom Motor ab. Denn wenn dein Motor 200kW rauspumpt, weil du Vollgas gibst, dann fährst du nur einen Bruchteil eine Sekunde 100 km/h, weil das Auto dann sofort stark beschleunigt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. Februar 2017)

Tut mir leid, ich hab da wohl was falsch verstanden. Bin mittlerweile seit 38 Stunden auf den Beinen. Da entstehen doch gerne mal Logikfehler.


----------



## leaf348 (17. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur weil der Motor eine bestimmte Drehzahl dreht, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das auch Vollast anliegt. Last und Drehzahl sind nunmal absolut unabhängig von einander.
> 
> Du kannst bei jeder Drehzahl jede mögliche Last haben. Gibst du bei Leerlaufdrehzahl Vollgas fährst du mit Leerlaufdrehzahl und Vollast. Genauso kannst du bei 7000rpm mit nur 1% Teillast fahren. Dann dreht der Motor schnell, gibt aber nur sehr wenig der moglichen Leistung ab.
> 
> Und da ein Auto vielleicht 10-15kW oder sowas in der Richtung braucht um mit 100km/h zu fahren, ruft man auch nur das vom Motor ab. Denn wenn dein Motor 200kW rauspumpt, weil du Vollgas gibst, dann fährst du nur einen Bruchteil eine Sekunde 100 km/h, weil das Auto dann sofort stark beschleunigt.



Bei Leerlaufdrehzahl und Volllast bist du aber nicht lange in der Leerlaufdrehzahl 
Denn bei Volllast steigt die Drehzahl logischerweise automatisch an.
Außer du haust nen Drehzahlbegrenzer rein.
Achja. Ich habe damals in der Ausbildung noch gelernt das die meisten Autos ihre maximale Leistung im vorletzten Gang abgeben, da der letzte häufig nur zum Sprit sparen gedacht war.
Also ist deine Theorie nicht so ganz sattelfest. Drehzahlmaximum bei 1% Teillast würde ich auch sehr gerne mal sehen. Die Drehzahl sinkt ja schneller als du hupen kannst


----------



## aloha84 (17. Februar 2017)

In meinen Augen ist das alles Haarspalterei, WENN es wirklich an den Abstreifringen liegt.
Kein Hersteller kann von seinen Kunden verlangen. pro Tankfüllung (was weiß ich!) 100km + X Vollast zu fahren, damit die Kiste nicht 2 Liter Öl auf 1000 km braucht.
Die Gearschten sind sowieso die Kunden.....Audi wird bei den wenigsten Kulanz walten lassen, dafür sind die Autos zu alt bzw. haben zu viele Kilometer drauf.


----------



## janni851 (17. Februar 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten.

Ich war eben beim meinem Opelhändler, da mein Corsa (75 PS Diesel) sich heute morgen dazu entschieden hat mir zu sagen das der Partikelfilter voll sei. Ich fahre täglich ca 100 km, davon 40km Autobahn, nicht gerade zimperlich. Gekauft habe ich das Auto mit 7000km, jetzt, nach einem Jahr sind es knapp 29.000km. Der Meister der da war meinte ich würde zu untertourig fahren (fahrt Mal mit nem 5 Gang untertourig 170km/h😂). Bin jetzt im 4 über die Autobahn, da ich mindestens 4000 Umdrehungen halten sollte. 
Kann das wirklich sein das bei den Fahrten der Partikelfilter schon zu geht? Langsam geht mir das Auto aufn Nerv.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2017)

Versuche mal die Strecke mit 100-130km/h (ohne Volllast) zu fahren und zwischen 2-3000 1/min.
Dann sollte er anfangen den DPF zu regenerieren.



leaf348 schrieb:


> Achja. Ich habe damals in der Ausbildung noch gelernt das die meisten  Autos ihre maximale Leistung im vorletzten Gang abgeben, da der letzte  häufig nur zum Sprit sparen gedacht war.



Dann wurde dir was falsch beigebraucht.
Die Leistung ist in den einzelnen Gängen nahezu identisch. Manche Hersteller begrenzen das Drehmoment noch im 1. und 2. Gang.
Nur weil der letzte Gang heutzutage sehr lang übersetzt ist, heißt es nicht dass dort die Leistung reduziert wird. Du erreichst nur die Vmax nicht, weil im vorletzten Gang das Radmoment oft höher ist.


----------



## janni851 (17. Februar 2017)

Das Problem ist, genau das ist meine normale Fahrweise. Der Motor liegt bei 130 bei ca 2550 Umdrehungen die Minuten. Morgens auf der Autobahn sind es Verkehrsaufkommen bedingt (A3 zwischen Limburg und Bad Camberg) 130-140. Dann fahre ich die Hochtaunusstraße bis Schmitten, mit ca 100 - 110 sofern möglich. Das Auto müsste normalerweise sehr häufig im passenden Bereich fahren. Abends geht es dann Mal zügiger nach Hause (die angesprochenen 150-170), weil ich dann oft einfach heim will.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (17. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Versuche mal die Strecke mit 100-130km/h (ohne Volllast) zu fahren und zwischen 2-3000 1/min.
> *Dann sollte er anfangen den DPF zu regenerieren.*



Ich weiß nicht wie das bei BMW funktioniert, aber bei meinem Astra gibt es da ein mehr oder weniger festes Intervall, wann er reinigt.
Meistens alle 800-1000 KM.
Ich würde, wenn ich merke das er mit der Reinigung anfängt, einfach solange weiterfahren, bzw. das Auto *nicht* abstellen, bis er damit fertig ist.
Das er reinigt sieht man schön am Momentan-Verbrauch, an der Ampel ist dann Start/Stop deaktiviert und der Verbrauch ca. 3L/h. Bei Landstraßentempo verbaucht er dann ca. 9-10 Liter statt 4-5.

Wenn er schon nach 29.000 KM, und einer täglichen Strecke von 100 KM komplett zu ist --> stimmt da vermutlich etwas Grundsätzliches nicht.


----------



## janni851 (17. Februar 2017)

Hat ein Corsa sowas? Ich wüsste nicht das er das von dir beschriebenen Verhalten zeigt. Start/Stopp funktioniert sowieso kaum, anscheind habe ich zuviele verbraucher an, unabhängig ob Sommer oder Winter.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (17. Februar 2017)

Was soll ein Corsa nicht haben?
Das feste Intervall?
Den erhöhten Verbrauch hat er beim Reinigen auf jeden Fall, wenn er das nie hat/macht --> dann hat er vielleicht auch noch nie gereinigt.
Was sagt dein Handbuch dazu?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie das bei BMW funktioniert, aber bei meinem Astra gibt es da ein mehr oder weniger festes Intervall, wann er reinigt.
> Meistens alle 800-1000 KM.



Ist Gegendruckgesteuert+Errechnung von Ruß und Asche im DPF.
Am besten erkennt man die DPF Reinigung daran, dass die Gasannahme schlechter wird, das Auto teilweise "brummig" läuft und nach verbranntem Gummi aus dem Auspuff riecht.



janni851 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, genau das ist meine normale  Fahrweise. Der Motor liegt bei 130 bei ca 2550 Umdrehungen die Minuten.  Morgens auf der Autobahn sind es Verkehrsaufkommen bedingt (A3 zwischen  Limburg und Bad Camberg) 130-140. Dann fahre ich die Hochtaunusstraße  bis Schmitten, mit ca 100 - 110 sofern möglich. Das Auto müsste  normalerweise sehr häufig im passenden Bereich fahren. Abends geht es  dann Mal zügiger nach Hause (die angesprochenen 150-170), weil ich dann  oft einfach heim will.



Dann regeneriert er entweder gar nicht oder rußt übermäßig viel. Also ein technisches/elektronisches Problem.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann regeneriert er entweder gar nicht oder rußt übermäßig viel. Also ein technisches/elektronisches Problem.



Würde ich auch drauf tippen.


----------



## leaf348 (17. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann wurde dir was falsch beigebraucht.
> Die Leistung ist in den einzelnen Gängen nahezu identisch. Manche Hersteller begrenzen das Drehmoment noch im 1. und 2. Gang.
> Nur weil der letzte Gang heutzutage sehr lang übersetzt ist, heißt es nicht dass dort die Leistung reduziert wird. Du erreichst nur die Vmax nicht, weil im vorletzten Gang das Radmoment oft höher ist.



Haha sorry. Es war noch etwas früh, hätte wohl erst nochmal kurz drüber nachdenken sollen. Es war natürlich die Höchstgeschwindigkeit!
Maximale Leistung natürlich immer in einem bestimmten Drehzahlbereich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Experten.
> 
> Ich war eben beim meinem Opelhändler, da mein Corsa (75 PS Diesel) sich heute morgen dazu entschieden hat mir zu sagen das der Partikelfilter voll sei. Ich fahre täglich ca 100 km, davon 40km Autobahn, nicht gerade zimperlich. Gekauft habe ich das Auto mit 7000km, jetzt, nach einem Jahr sind es knapp 29.000km. Der Meister der da war meinte ich würde zu untertourig fahren (fahrt Mal mit nem 5 Gang untertourig 170km/h😂). Bin jetzt im 4 über die Autobahn, da ich mindestens 4000 Umdrehungen halten sollte.
> Kann das wirklich sein das bei den Fahrten der Partikelfilter schon zu geht? Langsam geht mir das Auto aufn Nerv.
> ...


Je nach Auto regeneriert er alle 500km bis 1000km den Filter. Wenn er das nicht macht dann hast du wahrscheinlich zu oft abgebrochen oder es gibt ein Problem mit der Elektrik oder Mechanik.


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ich war eben beim meinem Opelhändler, da mein Corsa (75 PS Diesel) sich heute morgen dazu entschieden hat mir zu sagen das der Partikelfilter voll sei.



mach es vollgendermaßen: stellt deinen  Boardcomputer auf Momentanverbrauch, sobald die Regeneration läuft sollte der statt der normalen 4 bis 5 Liter Verbrauch rund 10 Liter Verbrauch anzeigen zudem ist die Gasannahme etwas ruppiger. Zudem mach ich das bei meinem so: Sobald die Reigingung läuft halte ich den Motor zwischen 2500 und 3000 Umdrehungen. Wenn der bei dir die Reinigung schon zu oft unterbrochen hat, am besten beim nächsten mal wenn es passt auf die Autobahn wo man gut ne konstante Geschwindigkeit halten kann und je nach Übersetzung (bei mir 4. Gang sinds knapp 140 kmh bei 3000 rpm - weiß nicht wie die Übersetzung bei deinem Corsa ist) und Tempomat rein das er die Drehzahl konstant hält und dann halt abwarten. Zeigt der BC wieder normale Verbrauchswerte an ists zuende.

Da du ja auch ein General Motors Produkt fährst ne abgebrochene Reinigung erkennst auch dann du stellst den Motor ab und die Kühlerlüfter heulen auf wie ne Geforce FX Ultra aka der Fön  um den Abgastrakt wieder runterzukühlen. ist normal geht nach ca 2 Minuten aus.

Auch wenns viele immer noch nicht glauben: Ultimate Diesel tanken. Reinigt bei mir dann deutlich weniger als beim Billligfusel von der Freien. Billig Sprit 2 Regenerationen pro Füllung, Ultimate: nur eine also knapp über 1000km


----------



## taks (17. Februar 2017)

Ist das mit der Reinigung bei allen (moderneren) Dieselfahrzeugen


----------



## janni851 (17. Februar 2017)

Also als ich gestern in Hof gefahren bin und das Auto abgestellt haben, liefen die Lüfter noch. Allerdings macht er das öfter, wenn der Turbo sehr heiß ist. Ich fahre zwar nach der Autobahn nurnoch mit max. 2000 Umdrehungen, aber manchmal reicht das zum abkühlen nicht. Habe das nicht mit der Reinigung in Verbindung gebracht. 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (17. Februar 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ist das mit der Reinigung bei allen (moderneren) Dieselfahrzeugen



Ja....und in vereinfachter Form auch bald beim Benziner.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2017)

Nein. Nur bei den modernen Einspritzern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2017)

also fast alle


----------



## janni851 (18. Februar 2017)

Irgendwie ist gerade der Wurm drin. Mein Bruder ist gestern bei Koblenz mit seinem Astra H 85.000 km liegen geblieben. Lt ADAC ist ein Kühlerschlauch (?) im Motor abgerissen und hat den Motor "geflutet". Die sagten auch jetzt das das Auto damit einen Totalschaden hätten und man das ganze nichtmehr reparieren könne. Ist das wirklich so schlimm? 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2017)

wenn ein Kühlwasserschlauch kaputt geht, läuft erstmal nur Kühlwasser aus.
Wenn man das merkt, z.B.: durch zu hohe Temperatur auf der Anzeige bzw. durch eine Warnung, dann muss man den Motor aus machen, den Schlauch und das Wasser ersetzen.
Das ist alles mögliche, aber kein Totalschaden.
Wie da Wasser vom Schlauch IN den Motor kommen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel....bist du sicher dass dein Bruder da alles richtig verstanden hat?
Wenn man wieder besseren Wissens ohne Kühlwasser, mit überhitzten Motor weiter fährt.....bis z.B.: die Kolben stecken bleiben, dann ist es ein Totalschaden.


----------



## janni851 (18. Februar 2017)

Also er sagt, das sich das ca 5km bevor das Auto ausgegangen ist, gemeldet wurde das Kühlwasser fehlen würde. Dann, wie gesagt, ausgegangen und liegengeblieben. Allerdings besitzt ein Astra H auch keine Wassertemperaturanzeige.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## HordyH (18. Februar 2017)

Ich muss jetzt mal so "blöd" fragen aber wie kommt man drauf in einem PC Forum wilde Brocken von irgendwelchen Schäden hin zu schmeißen und dann zu hoffen das man eine konkrete Aussage bekommt, wie zur Hölle soll jemand hier dir eine vernünftige Antwort geben ohne das man den Schaden selber begutachtet hat.


----------



## janni851 (18. Februar 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal so "blöd" fragen aber wie kommt man drauf in einem PC Forum wilde Brocken von irgendwelchen Schäden hin zu schmeißen und dann zu hoffen das man eine konkrete Aussage bekommt, wie zur Hölle soll jemand hier dir eine vernünftige Antwort geben ohne das man den Schaden selber begutachtet hat.


Mir geht es hier in keinster Art und Weise darum irgendwelche Diagnosen abzustauben. Aber durch Antworten wie die von aloha 84 weiß man schonmal, das es nicht so schlimm sein muss wie der ADAC sagt.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2017)

Wenn der Schlauch komplett abgerissen ist und er nach "wenig Wasser" und Notlauf noch 5km bis zum Stillstand gefahren ist, klingt das schon eher nach kapitalem  Motorschaden. 
Und das wiederum ist für nen 85tkm Astra nen wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja....und in vereinfachter Form auch bald beim Benziner.




Der Mercedes S500 hat bereits Partikelfilter- wimre der erste Serienbenziner mit sowas.



janni851 schrieb:


> Allerdings besitzt ein Astra H auch keine Wassertemperaturanzeige.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



hat der ja tatsächlich nicht    aber so ein CHECK ENGINE muss da bestimmt geleuchtet haben.  Aber der Fahrer dachte wohl je mehr Lämpchen leuchten umso besser .

Bei nur Wasserverlust und der Ölstand war in Ordnung kannst vielleicht Glück haben, neu Wasser auffüllen, evtl Kopfdichtung neu da die alte bestimmt verbrannt - sicherheitshalber Ölwechsel (da der Hitzeeintrag komplett aufs Öl ging) und dann sollte die Kiste wieder laufen.

Es sei dem mit Stillstand meinst das der Motor sich richtig festgefressen hat - aber bei Platzenden Kühlerschlauch merkt man doch die Dampffontäne und sollte normalerweise automatisch anhalten


----------



## janni851 (18. Februar 2017)

Also darüber das das Auto keine Anzeige für die Temperatur hat, ärgert sich auch gerade der Mechaniker  aber der Motor ist tot, an Überhitzung gestorben 😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2017)

Ist halt die Frage warum er aus ging.
Kann auch eine Art Notabschaltung gewesen sein.
Ich würde erstmal eine Werkstatt gucken lassen.
Wenn es ein Kolbenfresser war (hört und merkt man^^) dann ist es wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Februar 2017)

So ne Wassertemperatur findet BMW ja auch öfter mal unnötig, was ich wohl nie verstehen werde...


----------



## Klutten (18. Februar 2017)

Sie ist doch auch unwichtig. Für denjenigen, die die Wassertemperatur unbedingt sehen wollen, kannst du sie bei jedem BMW im Kombiinstrument freischalten, besagter Opel oben hat sie ebenfalls im Display der Mittelkonsole. Nur was bringt dir die Anzeige? Eine Warnung bei zu hoher Temperatur oder zu wenig Kühlwasser schmeißt eigentlich jedes moderne Auto raus und mehr braucht man auch nicht. Die Anzeigen, die als manuelle Anzeige im Auto verbaut sind, geben dem Otto-Normal-Autofahrer eh nur wenige "fast statische" Temperaturen wieder, um keine Panik zu verursachen. Im aktuellen RS3 zeigt die Anzeige z.B. nach ein paar Minuten 105°C - wonach sich wohl einige genötigt fühlen, sofort rechts ranzufahren ...da muss ja was kaputt sein. ^^

Meine Meinung ...völlig unnötig!


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So ne Wassertemperatur findet BMW ja auch  öfter mal unnötig, was ich wohl nie verstehen werde...



Und was willst Du damit? Mein 7er hat im Drehzahlmesser einen  Balken, der immer kleiner wird, wenn der Motor läuft, bis er ganz  verschwindet. Mehr braucht kein Mensch.

Wenn ich die echte Temperatur sehen will, kann ich sie mir über ein Menü im Tacho auch anzeigen lassen, neben einpaar weiteren Sachen. Aber wofür? Wenn es ihm zu warm wird, meldet er sich von allein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Also er sagt, das sich das ca 5km bevor das Auto ausgegangen ist, gemeldet wurde das Kühlwasser fehlen würde. Dann, wie gesagt, ausgegangen und liegengeblieben. Allerdings besitzt ein Astra H auch keine Wassertemperaturanzeige.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


Tja wenn man einfach weiter fährt und nicht mit dem qualmenden Auto anhält, dann muss man halt dafür bezahlen.  Hätte er sofort angehalten als das Wasser ausgelaufen ist, wär er mit 100-300€ dabei gewesen. Wenn man natürlich weiterfährt bis nix mehr geht ist es ein Totalschaden.

Selbst verbockt würde ich sagen.


----------



## janni851 (18. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja wenn man einfach weiter fährt und nicht mit dem qualmenden Auto anhält, dann muss man halt dafür bezahlen.  Hätte er sofort angehalten als das Wasser ausgelaufen ist, wär er mit 100-300€ dabei gewesen. Wenn man natürlich weiterfährt bis nix mehr geht ist es ein Totalschaden.
> 
> Selbst verbockt würde ich sagen.


Sehe ich tatsächlich mittlerweile genauso, weil er anscheinend auch noch einen LKW überholen musste -.- gequalmt hat er aber wohl nicht direkt. Darauf hat ihn der überholte LKW aufmerksam gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2017)

Wenn man minimal die Rückspiegel benutzt, entdeckt man nach ein paar Sekunden einen starken Kühlmittelverlust. Ist mir auf Probefahrt auch schon passiert.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2017)

Sofern man mit Wasser kocht... 

Wie man Verlust des Kühlmittels Luft erkennen kann müsstest du erklären.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2017)

Wenn du Glück hast, qualmt es vorne


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2017)

Anstelle der Wassertemperatur sollten die Hersteller mal lieber die Öltenperatur anzeigen.
Meiner macht das zum Glück, bei 90% aller Autos wird aber nur die Wassertemperatur angezeigt, die null aussagekräftig ist.
Das Wasser kann schon, vorallem bei Benzinern, nach 3km 90Gad heiß sein, was für die meisten Personen heißt "ab jetzt Vollgas". Zu den Zeitpunkt ist das Öl aber noch kalt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Februar 2017)

Also bei VW wird wohl jedes aktuelle auto mit boardcomputer die öltemperatur anzeigen. Das macht sogar mein caddy, auch wenn ich der sache jetzt nicht 100% vertraue.
Also eine korrekte wassertemperaturanzeige würde ich mir bei meinem auto schon wünschen. Schon allein weil der lüfter auf dem kühler immer mal nach läuft und das selbst bei -6 grad, wenn man denn das rechte pedal mal wirklich tritt und nicht nur streichelt. (so häufig wie in einem jahr caddy hab ich das ding in 12 jahren passat nicht gehört )


----------



## keinnick (19. Februar 2017)

Wenn man danach im Netz sucht, landet man eigentlich immer beim Thema DPF: 2.0 TDI BMT - nach Ausschalten lauter Lufter : VW Passat B7 & CC (eines von vielen Beispielen)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Februar 2017)

Bei dem beispiel ist es aber nachvollziehbar nach der DPF-reinigung. Bei mir hingegen ist das, reproduzierbar, abhängig von der fahrweise. Muß ich auf meinen 32 zur arbeit bzw. retour mal 2-3 autos überholen oder werde ich gegängelt (dann fahr ich halt mal 100-120 auf der landstraße), dann läuft der lüfter nach. Eine DPF-reinigung merke ich hingegen nur sehr selten, da man das bei meinem auto bestenfalls an der erhöhten leerlaudrehzahl fest machen kann. Im winter fällt das allerdings weg, da ich unter 4 grad eigentlich immer eine erhöhte leerlaufdrehzahl habe. (liegt wohl mit daran, das ich die heizung spätestens ab 0 grad immer auf max stehen hab-> da geht auch kein start-stop mehr)
Allerdings hab ich einen "unterfahrschutz" am auto (das aufpreispflichtige "plaste-schild"-> hat sich aber preislich quasi nicht bemerkbar gemacht) und ich weiß nicht in wieweit das die kühlung verschlechtert.


----------



## Zoon (19. Februar 2017)

Ausser bei DPF sollte im Winter eigentlich nie der Kühlerlüfter angehen, die Diesel tun sich eh schon schwer überhaupt richtig warm zu werden.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und was willst Du damit? Mein 7er hat im  Drehzahlmesser einen  Balken, der immer kleiner wird, wenn der Motor  läuft, bis er ganz  verschwindet.



Die variable Anzeige  des roten Bereichs im Drehzahlmesser von BMW ist echt Klasse, und auch  einfach nachvollziehbar bis der Motor "richtig" warm ist.


----------



## Captn (19. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Anstelle der Wassertemperatur sollten die Hersteller mal lieber die Öltenperatur anzeigen.
> Meiner macht das zum Glück, bei 90% aller Autos wird aber nur die Wassertemperatur angezeigt, die null aussagekräftig ist.
> Das Wasser kann schon, vorallem bei Benzinern, nach 3km 90Gad heiß sein, was für die meisten Personen heißt "ab jetzt Vollgas". Zu den Zeitpunkt ist das Öl aber noch kalt.


Das finde ich auch ziemlich schwachsinnig bei mir. Wer weiß, was sich BMW dabei gedacht hat....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Februar 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> Ausser bei DPF sollte im Winter eigentlich nie der Kühlerlüfter angehen, die Diesel tun sich eh schon schwer überhaupt richtig warm zu werden.


"Früher" war das noch so... jetzt aber nicht mehr. (zumindest nicht bei VW)
Meinen alten PD hab ich tatsächlich nur äußerst bescheiden warm bekommen und die verteilerpumpen-diesel waren in der hinsicht noch schlechter. Aber seitdem bei VW das CR-zeitalter begonnen hat, werden die kisten auch recht schnell warm.
Du darfst also nicht die wärme im innenraum mit der motorwärme gleich setzen. Mein caddy hat z.b. eine eher zu kleine heizung. (wärmetauscher) Die standheizung bekommt bei minus-graden, innerhalb einer halben stunde, die frontscheibe nicht komplett frei und richtig warm ist es dann auch nach zusätzlichen 35min. fahrt noch nicht. Der motor hingegen hat meist zwischen 90 und 100 grad öl-temperatur (laut anzeige) und wenn ich mal auf der autobahn mit gemütlicher 140-160 vor mich hin tuckere, dann geht es auch mal bis auf 125 grad hoch. Also ein motor der nicht warm wird ist, zumindest für mich, etwas anderes.


----------



## Captn (19. Februar 2017)

Ich hab vorhin mal "ein paar Knöpfe gedrückt", um mir im Boardcomputer weitere Dinge anzeigen zu lassen. Unter anderem die aktuelle Geschwindigkeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit so gut funktioniert das alles, wenn man fährt. Jetzt wäre nur die Frage, wie genau die digitale Anzeige im Vergleich zum analogen Tacho ist. Rein theoretisch hat der Tacho ja sowieso immer etwas Toleranz und müsste aufgrund der Messmethode ungenauer sein, aber ich hatte teilweise Abweichungen von 5-7 km/h.  
Wäre ja schön blöd, wenn ich jetzt der digitalen Anzeige vertraue und geblitzt werde. 
Zumal ich nicht weiß, wie der digitale Wert ermittelt wird.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2017)

Bei meinem Golf 2 damals war der digitale Wert genauer.
Bei 210km/h Tacho, waren es 200km/h digital.
Der Tachowert kam über ne normale Welle und der digitale wurde irgendwie über die Zündung, Drehzahl usw berechnet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sofern man mit Wasser kocht...
> 
> Wie man Verlust des Kühlmittels Luft erkennen kann müsstest du erklären.


Du ziehst eine riesen Dampfwolke hinter dir her und die ganze Heckscheibe ist sofort mit Kühlmittel verschmiert.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du ziehst eine riesen Dampfwolke hinter dir her und die ganze Heckscheibe ist sofort mit Kühlmittel verschmiert.


Wie kann Luft anfangen zu dampfen und die Heckscheibe verschmieren?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Soweit so gut funktioniert das alles, wenn man fährt. Jetzt wäre nur die Frage, wie genau die digitale Anzeige im Vergleich zum analogen Tacho ist. Rein theoretisch hat der Tacho ja sowieso immer etwas Toleranz und müsste aufgrund der Messmethode ungenauer sein, aber ich hatte teilweise Abweichungen von 5-7 km/h.
> Wäre ja schön blöd, wenn ich jetzt der digitalen Anzeige vertraue und geblitzt werde.
> Zumal ich nicht weiß, wie der digitale Wert ermittelt wird.



Der digitale Wert (Veff) ist die reale Geschwindigkeit (bei optimaler Radreifenkombi nahezu genau die Geschwindigkeit nach GPS).
Auf den Wert wird ein bestimmter Prozentsatz vom Auto draufgerechnet, damit der Tacho bei leicht abweichenden Radumfängen zum Sollwert nicht zu wenig Geschwindigkeit anzeigt.


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2017)

Donnerstag habe ich die Schweller und die Heckansätze von meiner Lackierin abgeholt. Freitag und heute wieder montiert, gefällt mir recht gut. Wenn jetzt noch die Dichtungen für die Einspritzventile kommen und der Turboschlauch, bin ich fertig und brauch nur auf 1. April warten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie kann Luft anfangen zu dampfen und die Heckscheibe verschmieren?


Kühlmittel ist keine Luft. Wenn dir ein Kühlerschlauch platzt kommt das ca. 100°C heiße Wasser überall in den Motorraum, wo es sofort zu riesen Dampfwolken wird und deinen ganzen Unterboden und das Heck einsaut. Das merkt ein aufmerksamer Fahrer innerhalb weniger Sekunden, wenn man so einen heftiges Leck hat. Wenn du Pech hast und das passiert in einer Kurve mit hohen G-Kräften schlägst du auch sofort ein, weil die Hinterreifen schlagartig keinen Grip mehr haben.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2017)

Erklär das mal den luftgekühlten Motoren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2017)

Es ging aber um einen Motor mit Flüssigkeitskühlung.

Und wenn bei einem Motor mit Luftkühlung das Kühlmedium fehlt, merkt der Fahrer das an der Atemnot.


----------



## Zoon (20. Februar 2017)

Bei Luftgekühlten Motoren ist auch das Öl das Kühlmedium.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Früher" war das noch so... jetzt aber nicht mehr. (zumindest nicht bei VW)
> Meinen alten PD hab ich tatsächlich nur äußerst bescheiden warm bekommen ...



Evtl  wurde bei der letzten Inspektion a la "stiller Rückruf" ne neue  Software aufgespielt, um auch die Abgasreinigung schneller im Gang zu  kommen... ansonsten ist da wirlioch was faul nach ein paar Minuten Volllast bei Tempo 130+ sollte bei den jetzigen Temperaturen kein Lüfter angehen. Einzige Erklärung wenn du Klimaaanlage drin hast und die immer schön auf Automatik mitläuft dass dann ab und zu der Lüfter angeht für den Kondensator.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Februar 2017)

Also bei meinem 2.0 PD hab ich den Lüfter jetzt im Winter noch nie gehört, und die Klima ist bei mir auch meiste Zeit auf Automatik.


----------



## leaf348 (20. Februar 2017)

Also mein Astra H hat gedampft bevor die Anzeige für zu wenig Wasser zu leuchten begann. Dann noch 5 Minuten weiter fahren ist echt mutig...


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Februar 2017)

Wie geil ist das bitte? 

Animated GIF  - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2017)

lame.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das bitte?
> 
> Animated GIF  - Find & Share on GIPHY



Saugut.Ich kenn das aber anders. Da steht dann ein ***** mit dickem ****** ^^. Leider find ich das GIF nimmer.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Februar 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> Bei Evtl  wurde bei der letzten Inspektion a la "stiller Rückruf" ne neue  Software aufgespielt, um auch die Abgasreinigung schneller im Gang zu  kommen...


Fahre den doch erst 1 jahr.(neuwagen gewesen) Die erste inspektion kommt erst in ca 4000 km. 


> ansonsten ist da wirlioch was faul nach ein paar Minuten Volllast bei Tempo 130+ sollte bei den jetzigen Temperaturen kein Lüfter angehen.


Ich weiß nicht was da normal ist. Normal wäre für mich, das das ding so gut wie garnicht läuft. In 12 jahren passat lief der lüfter bei dem auto vieleicht 3 mal. Da hab ich mich zwischendurch schon manchmal gefragt, ob der noch funktioniert und wofür er eigentlich verbaut wurde.  Deshalb stört es mich ja auch, das ich den jetzt so (relativ) häufig zu hören bekomme.
Dazu kann ich es halt an keiner temperatur fest machen, weil mir das auto schlichtweg keine anzeigt und an der öl-temp sind keine anomalien erkennbar. (der läuft, laut anzeige, auch mal bei 90 grad öl-temp nach)


> Einzige Erklärung wenn du Klimaaanlage drin hast und die immer schön auf Automatik mitläuft dass dann ab und zu der Lüfter angeht für den Kondensator.


Die läuft sowieso dauer... schon immer und bei jedem auto was klima hatte.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. Februar 2017)

Was Wasser/Öltemperatur angeht muss ich sagen finde ich meinen Ibiza recht gelungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nicht mein Bild)
Im DZM rechts unten die Wassertemperatur und mit einer Aktion am Lenkrad bekomm ich die Öltemp. angezeigt (wie im Bild). Zumindest wenn ich den Tacho digital anzeigen lasse (also quasi immer) muss ich nur einmal kurz am rechten Rädchen drehen und sehe Öltemp. Nochmal und ich hab Wassertemp.

Am Anfang hatte ich das Gefühl dass die Wassertemp etwas unrealistisch schnell steigt. Wenn man Seat Glauben schenken darf heizt der Motor das Kühlwasser künstlich vor, das ist recht schnell auf Temperatur, Öl dauert etwas länger. Als es letzding so richtig kalt war hatte der Motor Probleme das Öl auf Temperatur zu bekommen, da ich von mir daheim auf die Autobahnauffahrt nur knapp 3km habe war da nur die Striche (wie im Bild) da, also Öltemperatur noch unter 50°C. Wassertemperatur war aber schon ~75°C. (Außentemperatur -16°C, Auto voll durchgekühlt)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Februar 2017)

Bei meinem dauert es etwa 10km bis das Öl über 70Grad steigt, ab 75Grad gibts Vollast. Wasser ist schon deutlich eher warm.
Beim Z4 steigt die Wassertemperatur noch bedeutend schneller. Der zeigt schon nach ein paar km 90Grad Wasser an.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2017)

Sportlich was man mittlerweile für paar Birnchen bezahlt, wenn man sie beim örtlichen Teiledealer kauft. Hab mir heute für das Abblendlicht "Osram Nightbreaker Laser" gekauft und für das Fernlich "Phillips Ultra Vision Extrem"... zusammen 80Euro.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Februar 2017)

Oha bei Amazon gibts das für die Hälfte.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Februar 2017)

Osram kaufe ich auch immer bei Amazon. Die haben da irgendwie dauerhaft Rabatt drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2017)

Solang es H7 ist, ist es eh noch relativ billig.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Februar 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Osram kaufe ich auch immer bei Amazon. Die haben da irgendwie dauerhaft Rabatt drauf.



Kriegen bestimmt einen Mengenrabatt, so oft wie die Teile verrecken...


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte in 3 Autos nun die Nighrbreaker, kein Satz davon ging kaputt. Die Fahrzeuge hatte ich mindestens 1 Jahr und zwei mal 2 Jahre. Selbst wenn sie nur ein Jahr leben, reicht das aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Februar 2017)

Ich hab immer die Philips drin und das ist erst der 2. Satz in meinem A3 seit 2008 und ca. 15000 pro Jahr.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Februar 2017)

Den Smiley habt Ihr aber schon gesehen oder?


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2017)

*blödes Handy..."


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2017)

Grade erstmal neuen Tüv auf die blaue Rennmaschine gemacht.  Hab extra gesagt das alles genau geguckt werden sollte aber konnten nix dran finden. Ich will ja für das Geld der HU auch einen Gegenwert haben und nicht nur nen Stempel, Papier und ne Plakette.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Februar 2017)

Gz 

Lange wirst du den A3 nicht mehr haben oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2017)

Doch, der bleibt weiterhin ganz normal angemeldet. Man kann nie genug Autos haben. Und ein Haushalt wo nicht jeder mindestens 1 Auto geht gar nicht.  Was soll man denn machen, wenn alle gleichzeitig rumfahren möchten? Dann sitzt einer traurig zu Hause und kommt nicht weg.  Außerdem kann man sich mit 2 Autos die Leihwagenkosten sparen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Was Wasser/Öltemperatur angeht muss ich sagen finde ich meinen Ibiza recht gelungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Anzeige gibt's doch in fast jedem VAG mit einer bestimmten Ausstattungsoption, oder liege ich da falsch? Mein Kühlwasser ist laut Anzeige auch nach 4km auf "Betriebstemperatur", liegt eventuell an der Bergfahrt.

Kann man Komponenten von *KYB* bedenkenlos auswählen, oder gibt es da Bedenken?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kann man Komponenten von *KYB* bedenkenlos auswählen, oder gibt es da Bedenken?


Ist halt so ein Gelumpe wie Monroe. Nix besonderes halt aber billig. Gute Fahrwerke gibt es leider nicht zum Discounter-Preis.


----------



## Seabound (22. Februar 2017)

Haha, im März solls soweit sein. Der Postillon ist echt geil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kann man Komponenten von *KYB* bedenkenlos auswählen, oder gibt es da Bedenken?



Kann man bedenken los kaufen, teilweise Erstausrüster von japanischen Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Zoon (23. Februar 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was da normal ist. Normal wäre für mich, das das ding so gut wie garnicht läuft.



dann weiß ich nicht wie oder warum VW das so handhabt bei mir läuft der Lüfter nur bei DPF Reinigung, bzw bei Klimaanlage an - bei den jetzigen kühlen Wetter benötigt die AC den Lüfter nur bei Stop & Go in der Stadt.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Februar 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> dann weiß ich nicht wie oder warum VW das so handhabt bei mir läuft der Lüfter nur bei DPF Reinigung, bzw bei Klimaanlage an - bei den jetzigen kühlen Wetter benötigt die AC den Lüfter nur bei Stop & Go in der Stadt.



Ist bei uns auch so.
Lüfter läuft nur bei/nach Reinigung.
Außer bei 35 Grad im Sommer nach schneller Autobahnfahrt......bei der sehr nötigen Toilettenpause ging dann auch mal der Lüfter an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2017)

Bei mir läuft auch das ganze Jahr der Lüfter mit, weil ich die Klima niemals ausmache. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, dafür wurde er ja eingebaut.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. Februar 2017)

Moin,

habe daheim einen alten Audi A4 1.9 TDI BJ 1997. Würde denn jetzt auch gerne anfangen in Betrieb zu nehmen, der Wagen hat keinen Rost, der Motor läuft super und ansonsten hat er keinerlei Probleme bis auf die Batterie (die halt alle war, mal schaun ob ich da noch eine neue einbaue) und eben die gelbe Plakette. Der Wagen hat "erst" 130.000 Kilometer auf der Brust. 

Meine Frage: Lohnt sich das umrüsten von Gelb auf Grün jetzt noch? Ich habe das ganze Trara nicht komplett mitbekommen, ich weiß nur dass ich ab 2018 nicht mehr nach Stuttgart etc. einfahren darf und eben die Umweltzonen umfahren soll, was ja eigentlich schon echt ätzend ist. Aber dafür nochmal 650 - 1000€ zu investieren... ich weiß nicht so recht...


----------



## aloha84 (23. Februar 2017)

Ab 2018 darfst du auch nicht mehr mit einer grünen Plakette nach Stuttgart.
Das geht dann nur noch mit Blau  (wenn sie so kommt) bzw. mit Euro 6.
Und ein Umbau auf Euro 6 ist finanzieller Selbstmord, bei dem genannten Wagen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. Februar 2017)

Ja ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das ist doch alles nervig!  Wenn da noch mehr Städte mitziehen bringt mir die grüne Plakette halt auch nix, dann würde ich das Geld jetzt nur zum Fenster rauswerfen. Steuern werden zwar billiger, aber ob ich jetzt 3x 100€ mehr oder einmal 600-1000€ zahlen muss ist halt schon ein Unterschied.

Ich hoffe mal die ganze Lage beruhigt sich irgendwann mal wieder, momentan ist es ja echt übertrieben was da in den Nachrichten los ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, das würde ich in dem Fall lassen, wenn Ulweltzonen eine rolle Spielen.

Dann lieber nen Benziner aufbauen, oder so lassen wie es ist und gut.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Februar 2017)

Die Strafe ist nicht enorm hoch und aus eigener Erfahrung (im Ruhrgebiet) interessiert es keinen, solange man nicht auf öffentlichen Parkflächen steht, da haben die Politessen alle Zeit der Welt zu gucken. 

Ansonsten schon mit 1,9TDI (nach einem Kaltstart wohlgemerkt) und schepperndem Krümmer 2 Minuten vorne an einer Ampelkreuzung gestanden und von den 4 Polizisten ca. 20m entfernt hat es keinen interessiert. 
 Im schlimmsten Fall sind es glaube ich 80€ ohne Punkt.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (23. Februar 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Strafe ist nicht enorm hoch und aus eigener Erfahrung (im Ruhrgebiet) interessiert es keinen, solange man nicht auf öffentlichen Parkflächen steht, da haben die Politessen alle Zeit der Welt zu gucken.


Die haben doch keine Handhabe, da parken ohne Plakette nicht verboten ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ab 2018 darfst du auch nicht mehr mit einer grünen Plakette nach Stuttgart.
> Das geht dann nur noch mit Blau  (wenn sie so kommt) bzw. mit Euro 6.


Wer lässt sich sowas eigentlich immer einfallen ?


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Februar 2017)

Sofern der schon Euro 3 hat, bringt umrüstung auf Euro 4 nix, kostet beide das selbe.(15,44€ pro angefangene 100cm³)


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2017)

Meine Sommerfelgen für den Lexus sind lackiert... gefällt mir richtig gut.  Hoffentlich kommt das Fahrwerk endlich bei.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2017)

Läuft. 

Hab gestern noch ein Parkhaus mit dem 7er getestet und für gut befunden  schön breit und da hat sich ein Architekt wohl echt Gedanken gemacht.
Was mich noch gewundert hat, dass die Leerlaufdrehzahl auf 500 Umdrehungen runter ist, als die Membranen noch defekt waren, lag sie bei 700-800. Und die Dinger halten  So kann man auch 4500€ sparen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> dann weiß ich nicht wie oder warum VW das so handhabt...


Tja, ich weiß es auch nicht. Allerdings hab ich da nach wie vor den  unterfahrschutz im verdacht. (verschlechtert evt, die kühlung unten  herum)


Desrupt0r schrieb:


> habe daheim einen alten Audi A4 1.9 TDI BJ 1997. ... Der Wagen hat "erst" 130.000 Kilometer auf der Brust.


Das arme auto. Der hat sich doch sicherlich fast tod gestanden. 
Auf jedenfall solltest du beim gas geben vorsichtig machen, der ist ja noch nichtmal richtig eingefahren. 


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer lässt sich sowas eigentlich immer einfallen ?


Die selben, die so saubere luft, wie mitten im wald, mitten in der stadt haben wollen. Doofer weise haben diese leute so wenig graue masse auf dem sockel zwischen den schultern, das sie nicht merken das auch grüne gestrichene gebäude kein co2 in sauerstoff umwandeln können und die belüftung des geländes, bei dichter bebauung, auch reichlich leidet.  Einfach mal den planlosen wildwuchs etwas lichten+bäume und etwas wiese würden jedenfalls mehr erfolg als irgendwelche umweltzonen bringen. Stattdessen wird die verpestung der umwelt lieber nach außerhalb verlagert indem in der stadt am besten alles mit strom läuft. (da sieht man es nicht und es misst auch keiner)


----------



## Zoon (25. Februar 2017)

sollten se mal den Schiffen in Städten wie Köln und Hamburg auf mal Umweltplaketten verpassen + den Baumaschinen, Dieselloks etc. was die in die Luft blasen dagegen kommt aus den Auspuff eines sogenannten "Schummeldiesel" regenbogenfarbener Sternenstaub. 
oder LKW mit Kühleraufbau. Motor schön abgasgereinigt das Kühlaggregat mit seinem Minidiesel bläst die Abgase ungereinigt ins freie.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2017)

Zoon die Kühlagregate bekommen jetzt dpf Pflicht usw, hab das durch Zufall auf der IAA letztes Jahr von nem alten Kontakt bei Cargobull Cool mitbekommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2017)

Es sind ausschließlich die sehr sehr bösen Autos! Die Autos sind so böse, die zerstören die ganze Umwelt. Die Autos sind der Erzfeind der Natur! Deswegen müssen Autos immer sauberer werden. 

...bis auf den Fakt das Autos den kleinsten Teil des gesamten Schadstoffausstoßes haben. 

Ich wäre mal dafür das die Sessel von Politikern einen Kat und DPF haben müssen. Was da den ganzen Tag so hinten rauskommt ist schon nicht mehr lustig!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich wäre mal dafür das die Sessel von Politikern einen Kat und DPF haben müssen. Was da den ganzen Tag so hinten rauskommt ist schon nicht mehr lustig!


Das lustige an der Sache ist ja, dass die gepanzerten Limousinen der Politiker von der Reglung garantiert befreit werden...


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Februar 2017)

Selbst wenn sie nicht befreit werden, werden sie eben suf Kosten der Steuerzahler neu angeschafft/umgerüstet


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Februar 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie nicht befreit werden, werden sie eben suf Kosten der Steuerzahler neu angeschafft/umgerüstet



Das war auch mein Gedanke. Diesesr ganze Euro-Norm Müll geht mir auf den Geist. 95% von dem geschwätz für die Umwelt sind eh nur quatsch damit mehr Geld in die Kassen gespült wird


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Februar 2017)

Also dass man Panzer-PKW nicht so mir nichts dir nichts ersetzt, hat mehrere Gründe, der Wichtigste dürfte der Finanzaspekt sein, so ein Auto kostet gut und gern das doppelte bis dreifache der “Normalversion“, und selbst wir Steuerzahler dürften bei den 150 Autos in D da wohl ein interesse daran haben, dass die nicht nur wegen ner Abgasnorm ersetzt werden.

Das vieles bei den Steuern, die angeblich der Umwelt dienen, eigentlich nix da an kommt ist noch ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2017)

Toll, oder? Model 3. Ziemlich schick und preislich wird es so langsam auch interessant. 

Tesla Model 3 im Zeitplan: Teslas riskanter Angriff auf den Massenmarkt | STERN.de


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2017)

Seit gestern ist auch 3/3 Autos verkauft... nach dem Nissan Almera, dem Audi A3 ging gestern dann mein Nissan 100NX GTi an einen neuen Besitzer. Hatte den Wagen seit 2007 und es tut schon echt weh ihn auf dem Hänger weg fahren zu sehen. Aber ich habe einfach nicht die Zeit, Lust und Finanzen um ein drittes Auto nach meinen Vorstellungen aufzubauen. Neben den anderen drei Gurken hat der Wagen halt auch gar keine Möglichkeit mal gefahren zu werden... wenigstens ist jetzt wieder ordentlich Platz in der Halle.

PS: Seit meinem Führerschein ist heute der erste Tag ! wo ich keinen Nissan besitze. Hab aber schon überlegt ob ich mir nicht quasi ein "Ringtool" hole.


----------



## Captn (26. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ab 2018 darfst du auch nicht mehr mit einer grünen Plakette nach Stuttgart.
> Das geht dann nur noch mit Blau  (wenn sie so kommt) bzw. mit Euro 6.
> Und ein Umbau auf Euro 6 ist finanzieller Selbstmord, bei dem genannten Wagen.


Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wann es hier heißt, dass das doch eine wunderbare Idee wäre. 
Man muss ja irgendeinen Mumpitz machen, wenn man schon nicht seine Tempo-30-Schilder in ganz Berlin bekommt.  

Wenn ich Glück habe, dann betrifft mich das eh nicht. Aber so wie man das eigentlich kennt, lassen die ja kein Geld liegen....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2017)

Ich hab bzw. wollte heute meine Snow Performance einbauen, nun scheitert es aber an einem 1/8 NPT Gewindebohrer weil ein Gewinde in der Chargepipe nicht passt 
Bestellt ist das Ding, dann geht's Dienstag oder Mittwoch weiter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2017)

Wer nutzt so ein Gewinde?  Ammis...


----------



## Zeiss (27. Februar 2017)

Habt Ihr schon gelesen: klick mich

Ich kann nur eins sagen: ENDLICH


----------



## turbosnake (27. Februar 2017)

Nicht rechtskräftig und daher egal und auch wegen den Mordmerkmalen problematisch.


----------



## Klutten (27. Februar 2017)

Ich sehe das genauso. Wenn man sich den Artikel mal im Detail durchliest, ist es wirklich haarsträubend, welche "Ausreden" da für derartige Handlungen gesucht werden. Mir platzt da bei so einigen Aussagen echt der Hemdskragen. Mal so ein paar rausgerissene Fetzen...



> Nach zweieinhalb Kilometern und elf Ampeln endete das Rennen mit einem unbeteiligten Toten.





> Tagsüber, so Hamdi H., würde er durchaus an solchen (Ampeln) halten. Aber nachts  habe er nicht damit gerechnet, dass noch irgendjemand unterwegs sei.





> Er meint die aufs Dreifache der erlaubten Höchstgeschwindigkeit  beschleunigten und im engen Innenstadtbereich nicht mehr zu  kontrollierenden Fahrzeuge.





> War H. doch drei Tage zuvor bereits dieselbe Strecke über rote Ampeln gefahren, aber unfallfrei;





> Doch diesen straffreien Raum will das Gericht den zuvor mit 19    beziehungsweise 21 Verkehrsordnungswidrigkeiten und etlichen Einträgen    beim Kraftfahrtbundesamt aufgefallenen Angeklagten nicht   zugestehen






turbosnake schrieb:


> Nicht rechtskräftig und daher egal und auch wegen den Mordmerkmalen problematisch.



Der Bundesgerichtshof prüft dabei aber nur noch auf Verfahrensfehler. Ein deutlicher Unterschied sollte sich wohl nicht ergeben.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Februar 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon gelesen: klick mich
> 
> Ich kann nur eins sagen: ENDLICH



Das Thema ist noch spannender wenn deine Frau Juristin ist.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Februar 2017)

@Klutten: Für diese Menge an Eintragungen würde ich den Typen einfach hinrichten...


----------



## Klutten (27. Februar 2017)

Mir geht diese "quasi" vorhandene Straffreiheit im deutschen Straßenverkehr von morgens bis abends auf die Nerven. Vorschriften gelten scheinbar nur für wenige Autofahrer.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Interessant dass das Mord ist, aber es ist halt Auslegungssache und hier wird wohl ein Exempel statuiert.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Februar 2017)

Auch wenn es hier ein Exempel statuiert wird, finde ich es trotzdem in Ordnung. Wieviele sind in den letzten 2-3 Jahren drauf gegangen wegen illegalen Autorennen? Und ich rede jetzt nicht von Beteiligten, die sind mir persölich völlig egal, sondern von den unbeteiligten Personen...


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Und warum wurden diese Fahrer nicht gleich bestraft?
So fühlt es sich eher so an, als wären Polizei etc machtlos und erst nachdem viele Menschen gestorben sind, wird der jetzige Fall als Mord angesehen.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Februar 2017)

Die Polizei ist ein ausführendes Organ und hat damit (sprich Urteilsfindung) NICHTS zu tun.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir von Fahrer reden, die mal 5km/h zu schnell waren. So jemanden wieder auf die Straße zu lassen ist grobfahrlässig.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Februar 2017)

Weil jeder Fall anders ist, daher gibt es auch andere Urteile.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2017)

Habe ich gesagt, dass die Polizei etwas mit der Urteilsfindung zu tun hat?
Ich glaube nicht.
Ich schrieb das sie machtlos sind.

Auch wenn jeder Fall anders ist, so wurden schon viel Leute bei illegalen Strassenrennen getötet.
Nur wurde dort nie von Mord gesprochen, sondern meist von fahrlässiger Tötung.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Februar 2017)

Nunja, ich bin kein Jurist aber nach 60 sekunden habe ich folgendes für mich ermitteln können. 

"(1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.
(2) Mörder ist, wer [...] mit gemeingefährlichen Mitteln [...]einen Menschen tötet."

gemeimgefährliche Mittel,laut Universität Augsburg: "7. Gemeingefährliche a) gemeingefährlich Mittel * ist  ein  Mittel,  das  wegen  seiner Unbeherrschbarkeit eine Mehrzahl und  Leben  gefährden  kann. Mehrzahl gleichzeitig von  Menschen  an  Leib möglicher  Verletzten  erforderlich,  s. BGHSt Auf  die 38,  353. konkrete  Situation 2010,  373 kommt  es  an  (s.  BGH Steinwürfe  in  Autobahn)."

Demnach ist für mich die Urteilsbegründung, vor allem in Anbetracht der Vorgeschichte des Täters, vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Februar 2017)

Genau den entscheiden Satz gestrichen 
"(2) Mörder ist, wer

aus Mordlust, zur Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebs, aus Habgier oder sonst aus niedrigen Beweggründen,"

Edit Ich meine Vorsatz ist auch eine Voraussetzung für Mord.

Edit2:


> gemeimgefährliche Mittel,laut Universität Augsburg: "7. Gemeingefährliche a) gemeingefährlich Mittel * ist ein Mittel, das wegen seiner Unbeherrschbarkeit eine Mehrzahl und Leben gefährden kann. Mehrzahl gleichzeitig von Menschen an Leib möglicher Verletzten erforderlich, s. BGHSt Auf die 38, 353. konkrete Situation 2010, 373 kommt es an (s. BGH Steinwürfe in Autobahn)."
> 
> Demnach ist für mich die Urteilsbegründung, vor allem in Anbetracht der Vorgeschichte des Täters, vollkommen korrekt.


Ist egal, da dafür der Teil gelten muss den du ausgelassen hast.
Man müsste erstmal klären ob es "niedrigen Beweggründe" gab, nur wenn es sie gab kommt dein Teil zur Anwendung.


----------



## Lee (28. Februar 2017)

Bevor hier waghalsige Diskussionen losgehen:
für den Mordparagraphen reicht es aus, wenn ein einziges der verschiedenen sog. Mordmerkmale erfüllt ist. Sollte man die gemeingefährlichkeit von Autos (was sehr fragwürdig ist) annehmen, reicht das alleine schon aus. Niedere Beweggründe, Heimtücke etc braucht es dann nicht mehr.

Das größte juristische Problem ist hier der Vorsatz der mE nicht vorhanden ist. Aber ich habe auch weder Sachverhalt noch Urteil gelesen und kenne nur die News.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Februar 2017)

Vollkommen in Ordnung das Urteil, endlich trifft es solche Idioten mal richtig.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht bringt das mal ein paar Menschen zum Umdenken. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, Regeln und Gesetze durch die Innenstadt zu rasen, da ist doch sonnenklar dass irgendwann mal was passiert. Russisches Roulette mit Autos...


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2017)

Richtig so... bei einem solchen Verhalten nimmt man es in kauf andere Leute zu töten. 
Ich verstehe eh nicht was daran so toll sein soll, Ampelrennen zu machen. Selbst mit 18/19 fand ich das schon immer ziemlich peinlich (wobei ich mich das eine oder andere mal auch provozieren lassen habe, aber nie in der Innenstadt). Genau das Getue an den Eisdielen oder der gleichen. Was erhoffen sich die Leute da? Als ob es jemand cool finden oder als ob da ne Perle dann in dein Auto springt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2017)

Erstaunlich das sich die Türkenmafia nicht schon wieder freikaufen konnte. Aber bei uns ist Lebenslänglich mit guter Führung ja nicht mehr als 10 Jahre, also von daher sinnlos.
Wenigstens geht das Urteil schonmal in die richtige Richtung, jetzt muss nur noch die Strafe angepasst werden.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber bei uns ist Lebenslänglich mit guter Führung ja nicht mehr als 10 Jahre, also von daher sinnlos.



So etwas liest man oft, stimmt aber nicht.

Unter lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe versteht man bei uns einen Freiheitsentzug auf unbestimmte Zeit, mindestens 15 Jahre. Erst nach den 15 Jahren kann die Person, je nach Fall (gute Führung, etc.pp.) wieder auf Bewährung entlassen werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2017)

Und was sind 15 Jahre? Gar nix. Danach gehts weiter mit Leute platt fahren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Februar 2017)

Geht es nicht, lebenslanger Führerscheinentzug war doch auch Teil der Bestrafung, oder habe ich mich verlesen? 

Zumal 15 Jahre nicht "nix" sind. Das ist schon eine Menge.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2017)

Und in 15 Jahren wird das Thema self driving car wohl aktuell sein. Es wird also auch dahingehend schwerer werden die Verkehrsregeln zu umgehen/brechen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Zumal 15 Jahre nicht "nix" sind. Das ist schon eine Menge.



Für das was er sich zu Schulden kommen lassen hat sind nicht mal 50Jahre genug.
Solche muss man direkt ihr ganzes restliches Leben einsperren (also wirklich lebenslang), das wirkt dann nochmals deutlich abschreckender.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2017)

Auf die Frage, welche Strafe ist gerecht, wird es keine endgültige Antwort geben. Allerdings muss man schon objektiv bleiben. 

Wenn man für einen Unfall mit Todesfolge für immer ins Gefängnis soll, welche Strafe sollte dann jemand bekommen, der gezielt einen Menschen umgebracht hat? Irgendwo sind wir da weit weg von der Verhältnismäßigkeit. 

Zumal man ja sagen muss, da spricht das erste mal ein Richter ein wirklich schweres Urteil und trotzdem reicht es einigen hier nicht? 
Naja...


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Auf die Frage, welche Strafe ist gerecht, wird es keine endgültige Antwort geben. Allerdings muss man schon objektiv bleiben.



Korrekt. Wichtig ist, dass endlich mal damit angefangen wird wieder mit deutlicher Strafe das Recht umzusetzen. Wenn man die Presse und Polizei- / Gerichtsmeldungen über die Jahre verfolgt, bin ich der Meinung, dass man für die häufigsten Vorgehensweisen nur ein Wort finden kann -> "Kuschelkurs".

Leute die sich extrem unsozial und gesetzeswidrig verhalten, werden doch durch nahezu nicht vorhandene Strafen ermutigt, mit ihrem Verhalten weiter zu machen.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Februar 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Auf die Frage, welche Strafe ist gerecht, wird es  keine endgültige Antwort geben. Allerdings muss man schon objektiv  bleiben.
> 
> Wenn man für einen Unfall mit Todesfolge für immer ins Gefängnis soll,  welche Strafe sollte dann jemand bekommen, der gezielt einen Menschen  umgebracht hat? Irgendwo sind wir da weit weg von der  Verhältnismäßigkeit.



Jein. Also objektiv ja, natürlich.

Wenn  ein Mensch gezielt einen anderen töten will, dann richtet es sich genau  gegen diesen einen Menschen. Hier hast Du aber ein anderes Sachverhalt.  Hier ist es so "ich bin der Größte, der Beste, habe alles unter  Kontrolle, mir ist alles scheissegal und wenn jemand dabei drauf juckt  es mir auch nicht". Hier wird der Tod oder Verletzung der Dritten  billigend in Kauf genommen. Zumal die zwei Individuen ja mehrere (20 oder sowas?) nachgewiesene Vergehen haben. Und ich meine mit 170 am Kuhdamm langzuballern, sorry, aber da ist was ganz böse schief gelaufen im Kopf.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Zumal man ja sagen muss, da spricht das erste mal ein Richter ein  wirklich schweres Urteil und trotzdem reicht es einigen hier nicht?
> Naja...



Ich finde das Urteil gut und passend, endlich sind sie weg von diesem "Dutzi Dutzi"-Kurs.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Februar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Korrekt. Wichtig ist, dass endlich mal damit angefangen wird wieder mit deutlicher Strafe das Recht umzusetzen. Wenn man die Presse und Polizei- / Gerichtsmeldungen über die Jahre verfolgt, bin ich der Meinung, dass man für die häufigsten Vorgehensweisen nur ein Wort finden kann -> "Kuschelkurs".
> 
> Leute die sich extrem unsozial und gesetzeswidrig verhalten, werden doch durch nahezu nicht vorhandene Strafen ermutigt, mit ihrem Verhalten weiter zu machen.



Das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich......und von Täter zu Täter.
Bei dem einen helfen die härtesten Strafen nicht, bei dem anderen hilft schon ein Warnschuss.
Der Rechtsstaat muss an das Gute im Menschen glauben, daran das er sich ändern kann, dass unterscheidet uns von den "Dritte-Welt-Ländern" mit Todesstrafe.
Härtere Strafen verhindern keine Verbrechen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Februar 2017)

Das wäre noch nachzuweisen, was aber objektiv gar nicht geht.

Andererseits ist selbst eine Haftstrafe auf lebenszeit in D ein Kuschelkurs gegen so einige Gefängnisse auf der Welt


----------



## aloha84 (28. Februar 2017)

Meinst du ein Räuber (nicht Dieb!!!!) lässt sich davon abhalten wenn das Strafmaß für schweren Raub nicht mindestens 5 Jahre (wie momentan) sondern 8 Jahre ist.
Zur Erläuterung --> für schweren Raub reicht als Waffe eine Spielzeugpistole, und eine Beute von 30€ an der Tankstelle.
Oder das der Mörder nicht mordet, wenn es statt 15 Jahre mindestens 30 Jahre werden?!

....ich glaube es nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Korrekt. Wichtig ist, dass endlich mal damit angefangen wird wieder mit deutlicher Strafe das Recht umzusetzen. Wenn man die Presse und Polizei- / Gerichtsmeldungen über die Jahre verfolgt, bin ich der Meinung, dass man für die häufigsten Vorgehensweisen nur ein Wort finden kann -> "Kuschelkurs".
> 
> Leute die sich extrem unsozial und gesetzeswidrig verhalten, werden doch durch nahezu nicht vorhandene Strafen ermutigt, mit ihrem Verhalten weiter zu machen.


Genau. Es würde mMn schon reichen, wenn unsere Justiz die vorhandenen Rahmenbedingungen auch nutzt. Die Gesetze sind da, aber! wie du auch schon geschrieben hast, wird seit einiger Zeit irgendwie versucht, die Strafen vehement klein zu halten, mit irgendwelchen haarsträubenden Gründen für das Verhalten der Täter.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Meinst du ein Räuber (nicht Dieb!!!!) lässt sich davon abhalten wenn das Strafmaß für schweren Raub nicht mindestens 3 Jahre (wie momentan) sondern 5 Jahre ist.
> Zur Erläuterung --> für schweren Raub reicht als Waffe eine Spielzeugpistole.
> Oder das der Mörder nicht mordet, wenn es statt 15 Jahre mindestens 30 Jahre werden?!
> 
> ....ich glaube es nicht.


Nein, aber diesen Leuten sind Gesetze generell egal bzw. machen sich keinen Kopf um die Folgen ihrer Taten. 
Andersherum wird es ja auch nicht so sein, dass bei verringerten Strafrahmen auf einmal mehr Leute straffällig werden, nur weil ihnen statt 2 nur noch 1 Jahr Haft droht. Bei straffälligem Handeln denken Menschen meistens nicht an die Konsequenzen.


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Bei dem einen helfen die härtesten Strafen nicht, bei dem anderen hilft schon ein Warnschuss.
> ...Härtere Strafen verhindern keine Verbrechen.



Wir brauchen da gar nicht drüber zu diskutieren und ich will dir auch nicht widersprechen. Die Meinungen und auch Einschätzungen diesbezüglich sind meist weit auseinander. Was ich lediglich sagen will ist, dass nahezu bei allem im täglichen Alltag nahezu keinerlei Strafen für Irgendwas ausgesprochen werden, sodass häufig keinerlei Hemmschwelle für Regelverstöße jeglicher Art vorhanden ist.

Nur ein Beispiel, das sich beliebig fortsetzen lässt: Auf meiner täglichen Autobahnstrecke wurde in den letzten 20 Jahren außer bei den Blitzermarathons nicht einmal geblitzt (sag ich jetzt mal so frei, da z.B. noch nie im Radio durchgesagt). Daher wundert es mich nicht, dass morgens im Berufsverkehr bei ausgeschilderten 80 km/h, die Leute auf der dritten Spur mit gut und gerne 150+ km/h in einer absoluten Regelmäßigkeit an einem vorbeizimmern. Befährst du die A2 nur in der anderen Richtung ist nach wenigen Kilometern Schluss mit Rasen, da es auf 20 km Länge mehrere bekannte Stellen gibt, an denen fast täglich auf Geschwindigkeit und Abstand kontrolliert wird. Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn sich jeder die Welt so zurecht legt, wie es ihm passt - häufig ohne Rücksicht auf andere Personen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Geht es nicht, lebenslanger Führerscheinentzug war doch auch Teil der Bestrafung, oder habe ich mich verlesen?
> 
> Zumal 15 Jahre nicht "nix" sind. Das ist schon eine Menge.


Denkst du das interessiert die Türkenmafia ob die einen Führerschein haben? Autos fahren auch ohne Führerschein. Es fahren in Deutschland so viele Leute rum, die keinen Führerschein haben. Ich hätte auch keinen machen brauchen, bis jetzt wurde der noch nie kontrolliert.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2017)

Mit Bewährung würde ich mir das aber dann 2x überlegen, nach den ersten 15 Jahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2017)

Du würdest das eventuell machen, die aber nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2017)

Ich würde auch keinem von vorn herein Absprechen, nach 15 Jahren Gefängnis nichts dazugelernt zu haben.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2017)

TBF hats gesagt, also kann es nur stimmen.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist egal, da dafür der Teil gelten muss den du ausgelassen hast.
> Man müsste erstmal klären ob es "niedrigen Beweggründe" gab, nur wenn es sie gab kommt dein Teil zur Anwendung.



Wird nicht genau dafür das Gewinnen eines Straßenrennens genannt?

Wer mit 160 durch die Stadt brettert, sollte sich vielleicht auch mal zur Lobothomie anmelden. Soll wahre Wunder wirken... 
Ich bekomme ja schon nen Hals, wenn ich 15.30 zur Arbeit aufbreche und die Straße runterfahre bei der ein kurzes Stück, wegen einer Grundschule, das Tempolimit bei 30 ist. Nun haben die kleinen genau dann meist schon wieder Schulschluss und machen sich auf den Weg nach Hause. Immer wieder gibt es aber irgendwelche Vollpfosten, denen die 30 zu langsam sind. Also wird erstmal mit 50 überholt. Ist ja legitim. 
Heute wieder so nen schlauen gehabt. Erst waren ihm die 30 zu langsam und anschließend die 50, die man ein paar Meter weiter fahren darf...
Was hat es ihm gebracht? Nix, weil nach der Kurve nen Bahnübergang kommt und gerade die Schranken unten waren. Einige haben einfach nen Arsch offen. Zu gern würde ich solchen Leute einfach eine reinziehen. Macht sich nur nicht so gut und ist mitunter eh nur verschwendete Energie. So ein Ego wird keiner mehr los.


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2017)

Was für Idioten...


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2017)

160 + X im Stadtgebiet ist unentschuldbar.
Anders sehe ich es auf der Landstraße.
Ich hatte letztens 2 LKWs vor mir, auf gerader Strecke, kein Gegenverkehr --> also überhohlt.
Und wie überhohlt man? Genau, so zügig wie möglich. 
Als ich vor den LKWs wieder auf die rechte Spur wechselte, hatte ich über 140 km/h drauf. (Bin danach vom Gas gegangen, und fuhr meine 110 weiter)
WÄRE ich genau in dem Moment geblitzt worden, hätte ich Geldstrafe, Punkte. und vermutlich meinen Führerschein abgeben müssen......weil ich vor dem Gesetzgeber ein Raser wäre.
Bin ich nicht......ich habe nur auf die "sicherste" Weise überholt.
Das ist ein Grund, weshalb ich mich mit Sprüchen wie: "WAS fast 150 auf der Landstraße?!?!?! Dem gehört der Führerschein für Jahre weg genommen!!!!" sehr zurück halte.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2017)

Naja, nicht weil du ein Raser bist, sondern gegen die StVo verstoßen hast. 
Zum Überholen wird niemand gezwungen.


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja, nicht weil du ein Raser bist, sondern gegen die StVo verstoßen hast.
> Zum Überholen wird niemand gezwungen.



Ja ich weiß.
Wenn du aber am Stammtisch oder in der lokalen Presse nach einer Meinung fragen würdest --> wärst du ein Raser.
Nur um es nochmal zu konkretisieren --> ich wurde natürlich nicht geblitzt.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2017)

Naja die Sache ist immer situationsbedingt. Wir kamen auch schon mit Polizisten ins Gespräch, die einem gesagt haben, dass man ruhig mal schneller als vorgeschrieben fahren darf, um den Überholvorgang zügig abzuschließen. Wenn man geblitzt wird, ist es halt Pech.
Aber auf der Landstraße gefährdet man tendenziell keine Fußgänger, je nach dem, wo man lang fährt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2017)

Und außerdem ist am Ende vor Gericht auch noch die Diskussion dann (bzgl. Überholvorgang) dass die StVo eben genau das zügige Abschließen des Überholvorgangs fordert, ...

Man kann eben nicht jedes Vergehen nehmen und alles in einem Topf kochen, etwas differenzieren muss man schon.
Ich rege mich auch nicht auf, wenn jemand​ im Halteverbot hält und einen Senioren mit offensichtlichen Problemen zu Laufen aussteigen lässt, sofern dabei keine Verkehrsgefährdung entsteht.
Sicherlich ist das nicht korrekt, aber zumindest aus gesellschaftlich-sozialer Sicht nachvollziehbar. Das “zu schnelle Fahren“ ohne Gefährdung von Passanten ist definitiv anders zu werten als in der Innenstadt mit vielen Passanten.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2017)

Wiederum kannst du aber auch nicht mal eben mit 200 Sachen 10 Autos überholen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2017)

Das sehe ich ja auch durchaus so, aber einen gewissen Rahmen der Auslegung gibt es vor Gericht da wieder.

Dass die Stvo nicht ohne Grund existiert und die Regeln darin auch ihre Berechtigung haben streite ich nicht ab, und dass man evtl. eben ein Bußgeld und auch nen Punkt bei so ner Art Überholen riskiert ist auch ok. Ob ein Fahrverbot dann verhältnismäßig ist, muss sowieso die Einzelfallbetrachtung ergeben.


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 160 + X im Stadtgebiet ist unentschuldbar.
> Anders sehe ich es auf der Landstraße.
> Ich hatte letztens 2 LKWs vor mir, auf gerader Strecke, kein Gegenverkehr --> also überhohlt.
> Und wie überhohlt man? Genau, so zügig wie möglich.
> ...



Naja, es heißt ja "beim Überholen darf ich die zulässige Geschwindigkeit nicht überschritten werden"...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2017)

Ist schon richtig, aber am Ende ist ein Überholvorgang auch immer eine potenziell gefährliche Situation, deren dauern durch einen leichten Verstoß gegen die StVO quasi reduziert wird.

Am ende ist es Ansichtssache des Richters, wie er in so einem Fall entscheiden mag.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2017)

Heute eine größere Reparatur an einem Renault Motor gemacht. Die nehmen das mit dem Umweltschutz bei Renault echt ernst. Jede Schraube, Mutter oder Stehbolzen ist einzeln in einer Tüte eingeschweißt. Die Sachen sind optimal gegen die Umwelt geschützt.  Ich überleg nur ob ich beim nächten mal 2 AW für das Auspacken aufschreibe. Hat fast 10 Minuten gedauert das alles aus den Tüten zu holen.


----------



## Mosed (1. März 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens 2 LKWs vor mir, auf gerader Strecke, kein Gegenverkehr --> also überhohlt.
> Und wie überhohlt man? Genau, so zügig wie möglich.
> Als ich vor den LKWs wieder auf die rechte Spur wechselte, hatte ich über 140 km/h drauf. (Bin danach vom Gas gegangen, und fuhr meine 110 weiter)
> WÄRE ich genau in dem Moment geblitzt worden, hätte ich Geldstrafe, Punkte. und vermutlich meinen Führerschein abgeben müssen......weil ich vor dem Gesetzgeber ein Raser wäre.
> Bin ich nicht......ich habe nur auf die "sicherste" Weise überholt.



Naja, also mit mehr als 40% Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung bist du da defintiv ein Raser gewesen, nicht nur nach Gesetz auf dem Papier. Mit "sicherste Weise" hat das nichts zu tun.

Mal kurz nach Tacho 110 zum Überholen zu fahren ist ja eine Sache, mehr als 140 ist definitiv zu viel. Was machst du, wenn plötzlich ein Tier auf die Straße rennt? 40 km/h Unterschied sind ein gewaltiger Unterschied beim Anhalteweg. Oder ein LKW schlingert? Oder du doch eine Kreuzung weiter hinten übersehen hast?

Wie Zeiss schon geschrieben hat, darf man nach Gesetz auch zum Überholen nicht die erlaubte Geschwindigkeit überschreiten. Ein bißchen ist ja ok, aber nicht > 40%. Das ist auch kein leichter Verstoß gegen die StVO.

Man macht es sich gar nicht so bewußt, aber am Beispiel 30er Zone:
Fährt man 30 km/h und 15 Meter vor einem rennt ein Kind auf die Straße schafft man es vorher anzuhalten. Fährt man 50 km/h fährt man das Kind mit fast 50 km/h um, weil die 15 Metern gerade mal für etwas mehr als den Reaktionsweg reicht. Sogar mit 40 km/h Startgeschwindigkeit fährt man das Kind noch mit ca. 30 km/h um.
Man denkt "Sind ja nur 10 km/h" - der Unterschied ist aber gewaltig.
https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Verkehr_und_Mathe_Anhalteweg_45164.pdf

Auf der Landstraße gibt es auch Gefahren und einen Grund warum nur 100 km/h erlaubt sind. Und die Gefahr kann auftauschen, wenn man gerade mit145 km/h beim Überholen ist...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute eine größere Reparatur an einem Renault Motor gemacht.


Was denn... Verrecken schon die ersten motoren bei den karren die ihr nicht baut, sondern nur vertickt?


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2017)

@Mosed

Allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit nur ein Aspekt von mehreren, wenn man ein Kind mit nimmt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Auf der Landstraße gibt es auch Gefahren und einen Grund warum nur 100 km/h erlaubt sind. Und die Gefahr kann auftauschen, wenn man gerade mit145 km/h beim Überholen ist...


Früher gab es die Beschränkung auf 100 km/h nicht und es ist auch nix passiert. Damals haben sich halt noch nicht alle in die Hose gemacht wie es heute der Fall ist.

Mit 140 Überholen ist bei weitem ungefährlicher als 1,4 Kilometer lang überholen, weil man nur 1 km/h schneller ist.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was denn... Verrecken schon die ersten motoren bei den karren die ihr nicht baut, sondern nur vertickt?


War das Plastikgetriebe vom Wastegate Steller gebrochen und deswegen musste nen neuer Turbo rein. Die Renault Motoren fahren sich zwar schrecklich aber bis jetzt laufen die echt ok. Und was auch noch sehr bescheuert ist... die haben noch überall 6-kant.  Kommt man sich vor wie in einer Oldtimer Werkstatt.


----------



## Zeiss (2. März 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Man macht es sich gar nicht so bewußt, aber am Beispiel 30er Zone:
> Fährt man 30 km/h und 15 Meter vor einem rennt ein Kind auf die Straße  schafft man es vorher anzuhalten. Fährt man 50 km/h fährt man das Kind  mit fast 50 km/h um, weil die 15 Metern gerade mal für etwas mehr als  den Reaktionsweg reicht. Sogar mit 40 km/h Startgeschwindigkeit fährt  man das Kind noch mit ca. 30 km/h um.
> Man denkt "Sind ja nur 10 km/h" - der Unterschied ist aber gewaltig.
> https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Verkehr_und_Mathe_Anhalteweg_45164.pdf
> ...



Dieses Beispiel mit dem Kind geht mir echt auf die Nerven. Denn, da ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht immer ausschlaggebend.

Bei  meiner alten Wohnung war es so: Man kommt von der "Hauptstraße" (30er)  in die Seitenstraße rein, ein 90° Knick, dann die Straße mit parkenden  Autos und einer Durchfahrt. Direkt nach der Kurve auf der linken Seite  der Seitenstraße ist ein kleines Häuschen, direkt dahinter ist ein  Gehweg. Ich biege also in die Seitenstraße rein und mir rennt direkt vor  das Auto ein Kind... ich konnte es nicht kommen sehen... 



Seeefe schrieb:


> @Mosed
> 
> Allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit nur ein Aspekt von mehreren, wenn man ein Kind mit nimmt.



Genau das


----------



## Zoon (2. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> War das Plastikgetriebe vom Wastegate Steller gebrochen......



dann kamst dir beim Auspacken sicher auch genauso vor wie beim Überraschungsei  Plastikteile in der Nähe des Turbos, evtl noch auf der heißen Seite??? Hm geplante Obsoleszenz ftw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2017)

Nene der sitzt schon auf der kalten Seite mit ner langen Verbindungsstange.  Aber Plastik Zahnräder sind nunmal nicht so schön stabil wie gefräste Zahnräder aus Stahl.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2017)

Gefräst ist doch nicht state of the art, gesintert müssen die sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2017)

Ne lass ma stecken die ollen Sinter Dinger. Die halten nicht länger als ABS Plastik.  In der Entwicklung haben die es auch eingesehen und deswegen sind die Zahnräder im Kettentrieb alle wieder auf gefräst oder geschmiedet umgestellt worden. Dieser Sintermüll hat sich teilweise schon nach 50000 komplett aufgeraspelt.


----------



## taks (2. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gefräst ist doch nicht state of the art, gesintert müssen die sein



Ich dachte Kaltumformung wäre state of the art? ^^


----------



## leaf348 (2. März 2017)

3D-Druck


----------



## Mosed (2. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Früher gab es die Beschränkung auf 100 km/h nicht und es ist auch nix passiert. Damals haben sich halt noch nicht alle in die Hose gemacht wie es heute der Fall ist.
> 
> Mit 140 Überholen ist bei weitem ungefährlicher als 1,4 Kilometer lang überholen, weil man nur 1 km/h schneller ist.



Stimmt - es gibt keine Statistiken nach denen es früher nicht wesentlich mehr Verkehrstote und Verletzte gab als heutzutage und es gab auch keinen Grund, warum 100 km/h eingeführt wurde. Die Verkehrsdichte war früher auch die Selbe... 

Ihr kennt auch nur extreme oder? Man kann auch mit 110 km/h überholen, wenn jemand 80 fährt. Mit 1 km/h Differenz überholen ist genauso wenig erlaubt wie mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit.
Mit über 140 km/h auf der Landstraße überholen ist jedenfalls nicht normal.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Dieses Beispiel mit dem Kind geht mir echt auf die Nerven. Denn, da ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht immer ausschlaggebend.


Es ging aber gerade um das Thema Geschwindigkeit und wie ein paar km/h mehr beim Thema Bremsen usw. unterschätzt werden. Und 40 km/h mehr als erlaubt sind etwas mehr als ein paar km/h mehr...



> Bei  meiner alten Wohnung war es so: Man kommt von der "Hauptstraße" (30er)  in die Seitenstraße rein, ein 90° Knick, dann die Straße mit parkenden  Autos und einer Durchfahrt. Direkt nach der Kurve auf der linken Seite  der Seitenstraße ist ein kleines Häuschen, direkt dahinter ist ein  Gehweg. Ich biege also in die Seitenstraße rein und mir rennt direkt vor  das Auto ein Kind... ich konnte es nicht kommen sehen...



Abgesehen davon, dass es immer mal nicht einsehbare Gegebenheiten gibt muss man die Geschwindigkeit auch den Randbedingungen anpassen.  Nur weil 30 km/h grundsätzlich erlaubt sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass man die ganze Zeit 30 fahren kann. Außerdem fährt man keine 30 km/h, wenn man in einer 30er Zone abbiegt und es eng ist - außer vielleicht manche Experten hier, die vermutlich mit quer stehendem Heck und Zwischenkuppeln abbiegen.  Die meisten fahren beim Abbiegen deutlich langsamer und sind dabei bremsbereit.


----------



## Zeiss (2. März 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es immer mal nicht einsehbare Gegebenheiten gibt muss man die Geschwindigkeit auch den Randbedingungen anpassen.  Nur weil 30 km/h grundsätzlich erlaubt sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass man die ganze Zeit 30 fahren kann. Außerdem fährt man keine 30 km/h, wenn man in einer 30er Zone abbiegt und es eng ist - außer vielleicht manche Experten hier, die vermutlich mit quer stehendem Heck und Zwischenkuppeln abbiegen.  Die meisten fahren beim Abbiegen deutlich langsamer und sind dabei bremsbereit.



Ich hatte keine 30, sondern Kriechtempo, da ich mir schon oft gedacht habe "wenn da mal ein Kind rausgeschossen kommt"... Zusammengeschissen wurde die Mutter trotzdem, aber vom Feinsten.

Ich versuche meine Geschwindigkeit immer den Bedienungen anzupassen, nur langsamer als kriechen geht halt nicht...


----------



## Mosed (2. März 2017)

Ja, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung. Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit steht man ja sehr schnell, es passiert bei einem leichten Kontakt auch nicht viel und noch langsamer fahren geht ja nicht.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2017)

Mit 19" ist die Kiste so dermassen ekelhaft hoch... hab lieber wieder die Winterräder montiert. Erstmal muss das Gewindefahrwerk eingebaut werden, bevor ich die Sommerräder montiere. So fahre ich definitiv nicht am helligen Tag durch die Gegend.


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2017)

Borgward ist zurück! Rein elektrisch versteht sich. Junge, dass is ein geiles Ding! 

Borgward BX5 Elektro SUV - FOCUS Online





Riverna schrieb:


> Mit 19" ist die Kiste so dermassen ekelhaft hoch... hab lieber wieder die Winterräder montiert. Erstmal muss das Gewindefahrwerk eingebaut werden, bevor ich die Sommerräder montiere. So fahre ich definitiv nicht am helligen Tag durch die Gegend.



Die Karre ist doch eh ******* alt und hässlich. Als ob da ein paar billige Alufelgen und ne Tieferlegung was bringen würde. Da kann man sich doch selbst als Besitzer nur wünschen, dass nachts jemand von der Antifa vorbei kommt und den Haufen abfackelt.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2017)

Ok.


----------



## Captn (5. März 2017)

Mit ner anderen Farbe schaut das schon wieder anders aus. Mal abgesehen davon, dass Geschmäcker glücklicherweise unterschiedlich sind, würde ich niemanden wünschen, dass einem irgendwelche Spacken die Karre abfackeln. Denn in erster Linie ist man meist auf das Auto angewiesen und hat dafür Geld gezahlt. Manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob du beim Autofahren durch die Windschutzscheibe geflogen bist und dabei den Rest deines Hirnes verloren hast.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2017)

Ich mag die Opa Farbe, passt zum Opa Getriebe und zum Rentner Innenraum. 
Die Zeit wo ich mich über solche dümmen Sprüche aufrege sind lange vorbei, soll er doch sagen was er will. Ernst nehmen, kann ich ihn schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. März 2017)

Und dazu kommt, dass quasi jedes Auto tief besser aussieht als auf OEM Höhe


----------



## Captn (5. März 2017)

Naja, ich bin mit der Höhe meines E39 zufrieden und tiefer würde ich den nie machen wollen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt, dass quasi jedes Auto tief besser aussieht als auf OEM Höhe


Nöh, einen G darfst gern auch höher legen.


----------



## Zoon (6. März 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mit 19" ist die Kiste so dermassen ekelhaft hoch... hab lieber wieder die Winterräder montiert. Erstmal muss das Gewindefahrwerk eingebaut werden, bevor ich die Sommerräder montiere. So fahre ich definitiv nicht am helligen Tag durch die Gegend.



würden die Räder ne helle Farbe haben würden sie rein optisch die Radhäuser schon besser ausfüllen ohne Tieferlegung. Selbst wenn du den 3 - 5cm runter bringst wirds nichts daran änder dass die Felgen optisch klein wirken aufgrund des langen hinteren Überhangs (zumindest von der Perspektive aus) oder haust 22 Zöller rauf aber dann nix mehr mit alltag. 


Evtl die originalfelgen vom Lexus LS400 würde ich raufpacken (siehe Bild) in der Hoffnung das beide gleichen Lochkreis haben und von der ET passen. das beispiel müsste sogar die gleiche Karosseriefarebe sein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nöh, einen G darfst gern auch höher legen.


Genau das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben.  So nen G500 4x4^2 tiefergelegt würde echt affig aussehen.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2017)

Von der Größe, Design und Farbe gefallen dir Felgen mir so wie sie sind schon gut. Der Koffer muss halt mindestens 7cm VA und 4cm HA runter damit es optisch passt. Werte sind jetzt mal so frei aus dem Bauch. Der Reifen  soll nicht im Radkasten verschwinden und auch keine Keilform bekommen. Und zu tief halt auch nicht, wegen der Alltagstauglichkeit. Noch größere Felgen fände ich schlecht, da ich jetzt schon mir noch einen 35er Querschnitt habe. Und mit 30er fährt es sich nicht sonderlich bequem.


----------



## Zeiss (6. März 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin mit der Höhe meines E39 zufrieden und tiefer würde ich den nie machen wollen.



Mein E66 ist von der Höhe her perfekt.

Am Samstag hat er wieder Auslauf gehabt und auch mal Vmax gesehen... für irgendwas sollen die 270km/h Winterreifen doch gut sein, bei 250 sachte in den Begrenzer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2017)

wohl wahr, wobei das eigentlich auf jeden "echten" Geländewagen zutrifft. Bei den SUVs ist das ein Spezialthema, da gibts welche die gehen optisch eher richtung Geländewagen, da ist dann Tieferlegung auch nicht unbedingt ein optischer Vorteil, andere sind eher sehr sportiv, da ist ne Tieferlegung optisch manchmal doch ansprechend 

Bei manchen "normalen" Autos finde ich aber ne Tieferlegung auch nicht unbedingt nötig.
Um mal unser beider Lieblingsthema W201 aufzugreifen, da find eich die Tieferlegung ab werk noch ok, Tiefer wirkt irgendwie schon fast "Alpha-Kevin"-Mäßig  Ist ber ja nur meien Meinung


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2017)

Also ich finde so ein W201 evo2 ist quasi das schönste, was Mercedes jemals gebaut. Und natürlich schön mit dem hochgezogenen Auspuff.

...ich bin grade dabei von 1990 bis 1995 alle DTM Rennen von VHS auf h.264 zu bringen. Die Sachen auf Youtube haben ja echt unterirdische Qualität. Heuzutage kann man sich diesen DTM Ammi V8 Plastikkarossen-Einheitsbrei ja nicht mit anschauen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nöh, einen G darfst gern auch höher legen.



Bei richtigen Geländewagen, ja.
SUVs sehen auch tief gut aus, z.B.
Tiguan: http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/da/f9/78/daf978d87e9f8bd2caf931c38a4c8d16.jpg 
X1: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NJ7yJFUq1M4/VQL5JQjqiEI/AAAAAAAALAk/P4TcJdp8yjE/s1600/1.jpg
Q5: http://i.imgur.com/ptW9xn1.jpg


----------



## ForceOne (6. März 2017)

Mal eine Frage an die Experten, ich habe mir vor ca. 1 Monat bei einem Hinterhofhändler für ~1.900 € einen Polo 9n (Bj 2002/64PS) gekauft, und nun leuchtet die Motorkontrollleuchte auf.

Fehler wurden bei VW ausgelesen (Speicher nicht gelöscht):

3 Fehlercodes gefunden:
17811-Abgasrückführungssystem
P1403 - 35-10 - Regeldifferenz - sporadisch
17511 - Bank 1 Sonde 1 Heizstromkreis
P1103 - 35-10 - Leistung zu gering - Sporadisch
16804 - Katalysatorsysten; Bank 1
P0420 - 35-00 - Wirkung zu gering

Würde dem Händler den haufen ******* am liebsten vor die Tür stellen, bin aber beruflichen auf die Karre angewiesen,
meint Ihr ich kann damit noch ein paar Tage/Wochen rumfahren? Was wäre hier worst-case?


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2017)

Scheint "nur" ein Kat Problem zu sein. Ich persönlich würde mal den Fehlerspeicher löschen und gucken ob die Fehler wieder kommen. Sind ja "nur" sporadische Fehler.


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2017)

Vattern hat sich einen Lancia Beta HPE geleistet, bin ja mal gespannt wie weit wir beim abholen kommen  .


----------



## fatlace (6. März 2017)

mein fahrwerk liegt seit anfang dezember hier rum und ich hab es immernoch nicht eingebaut 
liegt aber daran das die "vormieter" aus unserer neuen halle erst später als geplant raus sind und das es doch viel mehr arbeit war als ursprünglich gedacht.

um vernünftig zu arbeiten wollten wir die decke ein wenig höher setzen, und waren entsetzt das kein bisschen dämmung vorhanden war.
Naja wir wollten es dann vernünftig machen, und haben jetzt fast die komplette decke gedämmt.
2/3 sind soweit fertig. 
schlaucht ganz schön nach der arbeit+überstunden noch den restlichen tag die halle fertig zu machen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. März 2017)

VW Arteon: Der Audi von Volkswagen  - FOCUS Online


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2017)

Hmmm... Ein A5 von vw oder was soll das werden?
Naja, jedenfalls mit dem üblichen vw-problem. Kleiner motor, gutes getriebe oder großer motor und...ach lassen wir das...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. März 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Experten, ich habe mir vor ca. 1 Monat bei einem Hinterhofhändler für ~1.900 € einen Polo 9n (Bj 2002/64PS) gekauft, und nun leuchtet die Motorkontrollleuchte auf.
> 
> Fehler wurden bei VW ausgelesen (Speicher nicht gelöscht):
> 
> ...


Wenn du den beim Händler gekauft hast, dann bring den da wieder hin. Der muss das Problem beheben. Im Worst Case geht der Kat kaputt, wenn du weiter fährst.

Nur so nebenbei... Man kauft niemals ein Auto bei einem Hinterhofhändler.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> VW Arteon: Der Audi von Volkswagen  - FOCUS Online





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ein A5 von vw oder was soll das werden?
> Naja, jedenfalls mit dem üblichen vw-problem. Kleiner motor, gutes getriebe oder großer motor und...ach lassen wir das...



Wer auch immer das kaufen soll. Sieht irendwie unfertig aus.


----------



## the_leon (6. März 2017)

Naja, gefällt mir nicht 

Aber mir wollen aktuell ja nur Kombis gefallen


----------



## dsdenni (6. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei richtigen Geländewagen, ja.
> SUVs sehen auch tief gut aus, z.B.
> Tiguan: http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/da/f9/78/daf978d87e9f8bd2caf931c38a4c8d16.jpg
> X1: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NJ7yJFUq1M4/VQL5JQjqiEI/AAAAAAAALAk/P4TcJdp8yjE/s1600/1.jpg
> Q5: http://i.imgur.com/ptW9xn1.jpg


Stimm ich zu

Vorallem bei dem Q2 ist es extrem. Ohne Tieferlegung/Felgen sieht der mmn echt ned gut aus.


----------



## Zeiss (6. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> VW Arteon: Der Audi von Volkswagen  - FOCUS Online



Hässlich wie die Pest...


----------



## Ruptet (7. März 2017)

Die CC Wurzeln sind deutlich, Front erinnert irgendwie an den A7, Innenraum identisch zum "Vorgänger" ... für ein neues Modell hätte man da ruhig mehr wagen können.
Schlecht sieht er nicht aus, aber ein attraktives Gesamtpaket ist es auch nicht geworden.

@Der Tiefergelegte Q5 sieht aus wie ein A3, Ziel erreicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. März 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> @Der Tiefergelegte Q5 sieht aus wie ein A3, Ziel erreicht



Dachte ich auch gerade 

Und nein, von denen sieht keiner mehr gut aus!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. März 2017)

Aaaaalter, hab so einen Harten   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCz7sHRrYI4

Ich glaube ich wenn ich dieses KFZ besitzen würde, dann würde ich nur noch Auto fahren und mein ganzes Geld in Sprit investieren


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und nein, von denen sieht keiner mehr gut aus!



Dir ist schon bewusst das es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt?


----------



## ForceOne (7. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du den beim Händler gekauft hast, dann bring den da wieder hin. Der muss das Problem beheben. Im Worst Case geht der Kat kaputt, wenn du weiter fährst.
> 
> Nur so nebenbei... Man kauft niemals ein Auto bei einem Hinterhofhändler.



hatte es leider sehr eilig mit dem Autokauf und ein begrenztes Budget... sonst wäre der Wagen wohl niemals meiner geworden.

Bin momentan beruflich darauf angewiesen, ich versuche die Tage einen Firmenwagen zu bekommen und dann stelle ich dem die Karre hin. 

Könnte Speicher löschen mir aufzeigen wie akut der Schaden ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2017)

Einfach nur löschen bringt rein gar nichts. Termin machen -> Diagnose stellen lassen -> Reparatur. Löschen des Fehlerspeichers erschwert nur die Diagnose.

Mit Löschen repariert man ja nichts. Digital reparieren geht leider noch nicht.  *Klick* *Klick* Lambdasonde heile.


----------



## Ruptet (7. März 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst das es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt?



Muss man jetzt jeden Satz mit "Meiner Meinung nach" schmücken, um dem Beschuss zu entgehen ? 
Ist doch logisch, dass es seine Sicht der Dinge ist.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2017)

Mein alter war wegen dem Chip immer arg am Limit des Kats. Mit billigem Sprit bei Minusgraden ging dann schon mal eine Motorwarnung an, da das aber maximal zwei mal im Winter auftrat konnte man die tatsächlich ohne Probleme "digital" beheben bzw. einfach warten bis die Vorhaltezeit der Lampe abgelaufen war.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Muss man jetzt jeden Satz mit "Meiner Meinung nach" schmücken, um dem Beschuss zu entgehen ?
> Ist doch logisch, dass es seine Sicht der Dinge ist.



Ja sollte man schon... 
Man kann nicht pauschal für alle sprechen. Ich wurde genau wegen sowas, hier sogar schonmal mit einer Verwarnung bestraft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein alter war wegen dem Chip immer arg am Limit des Kats. Mit billigem Sprit bei Minusgraden ging dann schon mal eine Motorwarnung an, da das aber maximal zwei mal im Winter auftrat konnte man die tatsächlich ohne Probleme "digital" beheben bzw. einfach warten bis die Vorhaltezeit der Lampe abgelaufen war.


Da war dann aber nix kaputt. Das war einfach nur unsaueres Tuning. Richtige Fehler kann man so nicht beheben.


----------



## XE85 (7. März 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich wurde genau wegen sowas, hier sogar schonmal mit einer Verwarnung bestraft.



Du wurdest hier noch nie verwarnt und schon gar nicht bestraft, maximal ermahnt. Alo bitte keine Unterstellungen gegenüber der Moderation.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2017)

Dann halt eine Ermahnung... Macht das jetzt die Kernaussage falsch? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich wenn ich dieses KFZ besitzen würde, dann würde ich nur noch Auto fahren und mein ganzes Geld in Sprit investieren


Langweilig und steht an jeder Ecke.*Gähn*


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Langweilig und steht an jeder Ecke.*Gähn*


Genau, tausende TTRS Clubsport da draußen. 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,...


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2017)

Audi ist halt Audi. Einer langweilig wie der andere.


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Genau, tausende TTRS Clubsport da draußen.
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,...


Ist der MQB der auch unter dem Ibiza steckt, also nix interessantes, sondern VW-Standard.
Nur ein wenig mehr Motor und Karosserie.


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2017)

Ich bin kürzlich den aktuellen TTRS gefahren.  Insgesamt hätte ich mehr erwartet, da er von der gesamten Charakteristik sehr unspektakulär ist. Der neue "Alu-Motor" klingt leider völlig anders, als noch der "alte Block" im aktuellen RS3 und hat zudem ein merkliches Turbo-Loch, welches im RS3 ebenfalls nicht spürbar war. Dieser ist zudem wesentlich spontaner in der Gasannahme. Alles in allem aber trotzdem brutal schnell. Bei unter 4 Sekunden auf 100 km/h bleibt einem schonmal kurzzeitig der Atem aus. Mit über 90.000€ ist der Spaß aber auch extrem teuer erkauft.

Unspektakulär, aber mit Sicherheit nicht langweilig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. März 2017)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso man immer versucht das Turboverhalten zu kaschieren, so lang man keine LKW Lader fährt halt sich das ganze ja voll in Grenzen und ist mMn grad das mit geilste an Turbomotoren.


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wieso man immer versucht das Turboverhalten zu kaschieren, so lang man keine LKW Lader fährt halt sich das ganze ja voll in Grenzen und ist mMn grad das mit geilste an Turbomotoren.



Naja, ich weiß nicht. Turboloch und du latschst drauf, nix passiert. Alle überholen dich. Und dann setzt der Turbo ein und du braust vollkommen unkontrolliert davon, wie ein Irrer. Das ist kein Spaß!


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2017)

...nicht, wenn du alle vorherigen RS-Modelle kennst und deren deutlich "gefühlt besseres" Durchzugsvermögen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß nicht. Turboloch und du latschst drauf, nix passiert. Alle überholen dich. Und dann setzt der Turbo ein und du braust vollkommen unkontrolliert davon, wie ein Irrer. Das ist kein Spaß!



Du weißt schon das du etwas hast, was ich Getriebe nennt?


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2017)

Ich mochte das Turboloch bei meinem Fiat Coupe.
Mein Octavia RS ist halt auch bei unter 1500rpm noch problemlos zu bewegen bzw es kommt wesentlich mehr als beim Fiat.
Allerdings fehlt mir dieser Punch den es zwischen 2500-3000rpm gab doch schon ein wenig.

@Turbosnake 
Autos sind doch ansich langweilig und stehen an jeder Ecke.
Haben meist vier Räder und ne Karosse, also ist so ziemlich jedes Auto langweilig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Langweilig und steht an jeder Ecke.*Gähn*



Also der TTRS Clubsport steht an genau 3 Ecken. 

Wenn du das Video gesehen hättest, wüsstest du das. 
Dann wüsstest du evtl auch warum ich bei dem Teil sabbern muss


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2017)

Ich kann mir diesen Typen nicht geben.
Trotzdem ist es nur ein TT.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2017)

Gut, dann kannst du eh nicht mitreden. 
Ist eben nicht nur ein "TT". Wobei ich die Aussage eh nicht verstehe, was soll mir das sagen? 
Das man massenhaft TTRS auf den Straßen sieht? 
Selbst den normalen TT sieht man selten. Und immer dieses dumme Stammtisch gebrabbel, ala "Das Auto fährt so oft rumm --> *******". Gut das sich ein Auto nicht daran messen lässt, wie spektakulär oder spaßig es ist, anhand der Zahl der rumfahrenden Fahrzeuge. Denn das wird größtenteils durch den Preis des KFZ`s bestimmt, nicht jeder kann 90k fürn Auto auf den Tisch legen. 

Und meine Aussage bezog sich exakt auf das Fahrzeug was im Video gezeigt wurde. Allein die Klangkulisse von vorn und hinten sind ein absoluter Traum. Wobei ich nicht denke das er so auf den Markt kommt


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2017)

Ich glaube kaum, das JP als einziger auf der Welt dieses Auto gefahren ist. 

Ist für mich komplett langweilig und emotionslos.

Das Auto ist gell:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaEGcUvVLFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Denn das wird größtenteils durch den Preis des KFZ`s bestimmt, nicht jeder kann 90k fürn Auto auf den Tisch legen.


Daher fahren so viele Lotus, Caterhams, Donkervoorts oder Morgans rum?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, das JP als einziger auf der Welt dieses Auto gefahren ist.



Das glaube ich auch kaum. Habe ich das behauptet? Mir gehts ums Auto, nicht um JP, falls das noch nicht offensichtlich genug war  




turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist für mich komplett langweilig und emotionslos.



Und warum? Weil du selber ein Auto fährst, was emotionaler (woran gemessen?) ist? 
Oder ist es einfach nur wieder das typische "Anti VW-Konzern" Gebashe? 

Aber ist deine Meinung und gut, ich würde trotzdem töten um den fahren zu dürfen 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Auto ist gell:



Sicherlich, nur wäre mir das nix für jeden Tag damit auf Arbeit zu fahren


----------



## blautemple (9. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, das JP als einziger auf der Welt dieses Auto gefahren ist.
> 
> Ist für mich komplett langweilig und emotionslos.
> 
> ...



Und du bestimmst was emotionslos ist? Sowas ist subjektiv und da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, deswegen verstehe ich auch deinen dämlichen Kommentare zu dem Thema nicht


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch kaum. Habe ich das behauptet? Mir gehts ums Auto, nicht um JP, falls das noch nicht offensichtlich genug war





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Gut, dann kannst du eh nicht mitreden.






> Und warum? Weil du selber ein Auto fährst, was emotionaler (woran gemessen?) ist?


Du hast auch keine Begründung geliefert.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aaaaalter, hab so einen Harten    [...]
> Ich glaube ich wenn ich dieses KFZ besitzen würde, dann würde ich nur noch Auto fahren und mein ganzes Geld in Sprit investieren






> Sicherlich, nur wäre mir das nix für jeden Tag damit auf Arbeit zu fahren


Wolltest doch nicht mehr arbeiten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und du bestimmst was emotionslos ist? Sowas ist subjektiv und da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, deswegen verstehe ich auch deinen dämlichen Kommentare zu dem Thema nicht



Naja anscheinend fährt er jeden Tag mit seinem Aventador durch die Gegend, da gibts dann eben nicht mehr viel was "emotionaler" rüberkommt. 
Ein popliger TTRS Clubsport lässt ihn da natürlich kalt  

Ich würde meinem Arsch drauf verwetten, wenn er in dem Auto sitzen würde, nicht von emotionslos sprechen würde. 
Wie viele von uns haben denn überhaupt mal die Chance, Autos mit mehr als 2-300PS fahren zu dürfen. Ich denke nicht viele, daher ist bereits für viele ein 200PSer ala Type R, GTI und co schon ein Erlebnis. 
Wenn die eigene Messlatte natürlich schon deutlich drüber liegt, siehts anders aus.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Du hast auch keine Begründung geliefert.



Ich persönlich hatte noch nie das Glück, in einem Auto mit mehr als ~170PS sitzen zu dürfen. 
Und da ist es schon mal nicht sonderlich schwer, mich zu begeistern. Aber was ich bisher so gesehen und gehört habe und ich es vergleiche, dann turnt mich die Karre wahnsinnig an. 
Das Klangbild ist genau meins, die Optik des Clubsport sowieso. Und wenn selbst dieses Auto JP (egal ob du ihn magst oder nicht) noch ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht treibt, dann wird die Karre schon nicht so emotionslos sein wie du mir weiß machen willst. Es wird mit großer Sicherheit noch so viele Autos geben, welche mehr Emotionen bieten. Das streite ich gar nicht ab. Aber das dieses Auto langweilig sein soll, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Selbst für jemanden der den VW-Konzern nichts abgewinnen kann, sollte eine doch Verständnis dafür haben, dass der TTRS Clubsport in dem Video wirklich Spaß bringen sollte. Ich finde ihn beispielsweise deutlich interessanter als den R8


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja anscheinend fährt er jeden Tag mit seinem Aventador durch die Gegend, da gibts dann eben nicht mehr viel was "emotionaler" rüberkommt.


Was man fährt ist für Emotionen völlig irrelevant und auch ein  Aventador weckt bei mir keine Emotion. 
Tun bei mir eh nur die allerwenigstens Autos.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2017)

Meinst du? 

Ich denke schon das es relevant ist. Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Das ist ja das "Problem" der Reichen, sie hatten schon alles und suchen ständig nach was Neuem. Ein Scheich kickt nix mehr.  Für den 0815 Bürger, sieht die Sache aber ganz anders aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2017)

Da ist jeder anders anfällig.
Mich beeindrucken eher komfortable Autos denn irgendein brachial starkes Auto. Klar mal nett anzusehen, aber würd eich deswegen z.B. nen C63AMG fahren wollen? Ne, danke, ich brauch meinen Führerschein noch 

Ich bin durchaus auch schon Autos gefahren, deren Leistung über 200PS liegt, die Frage ist abner auch da, wie entfaltet sich das. Ein 200PS+ V6 Sauger ist was anderes als ein 300PS R4 TSI, ...

Mir persöhnlich gefallen im Alltag eher große Motoren mit viel drehmoment, da ist die PS-leistung eh wumpe, weils einfahc um die suveräne Kraftentfaltung geht. Als Familien-Vater ist das aber nicht wirtschaftlich, also muss ich mit 136PS Diesel leben 
Gegen ein Motorrad ist das eh alles recht lahm, und der Aufwand von der Kostenseite, um ein Auto zu kaufen, dass es ansatzweise auf die Fahrdynamik eines Motorrads bringt ist sowieso irrsinn. Darum lass ich das


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2017)

Naja, kommt auf das Motorrad drauf an.


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wieso man immer versucht  das Turboverhalten zu kaschieren, so lang man keine LKW Lader fährt halt  sich das ganze ja voll in Grenzen und ist mMn grad das mit geilste an  Turbomotoren.



Ich bin kein Turbo-Fan, war ich noch nie und werde es auch nicht  sein. Ich mag gleichmässigen Schub aus dem Keller raus bis in den roten Bereich, einfach nur druckvoll. Deswegen fahre  ich großvolumige Sauger, da passt es.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2017)

Gleichmässigen Schub aus dem Keller bis in den roten Bereich habe ich bei meinem Turbo aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, kommt auf das Motorrad drauf an.



Sicherlich, aber wenn m an von ner leichteren, sportlichen Maschine ausgeht, wirds schon eng. Meien SV650S Bringt es auf Beschleunigungswerte, wo du immerhin schon zu nem Porsche 911 greifen musst, udnd ie ist weder Stark noch besonder. Mit ner 600er Supersport ist schon noch mal ein höheres Level fällig, nimmst du was aus dem Superbike-Bereich, dann kannst du beim Auto auch mal fix 300.000+ versenken 
Ist natürlich eien Konzeptfrage.
Ein KTM-X-Bow ist da natürlich auch günstiger n#äher dran, als ein Luxus-Supersport-Coupe...

die Vergleiche hinken ja sowieso immer


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also der TTRS Clubsport steht an genau 3 Ecken.
> 
> Wenn du das Video gesehen hättest, wüsstest du das.
> Dann wüsstest du evtl auch warum ich bei dem Teil sabbern muss



Lol. Also ich sabbere bei anderen Autos und das ist ganz sicher kein  Audi oder Lamborghini... Zumal ich diesem Design NICHTS abgewinnen  kann.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja anscheinend fährt er jeden  Tag mit seinem Aventador durch die Gegend, da gibts dann eben nicht  mehr viel was "emotionaler" rüberkommt.
> Ein popliger TTRS Clubsport lässt ihn da natürlich kalt
> Ich würde meinem Arsch drauf verwetten, wenn er in dem Auto sitzen würde, nicht von emotionslos sprechen würde.



Ich kann einem TT genau so nichts abgewinnen, ob es ein TTRS oder sonstwas ist.

Genau so wenig wie ich einem Porsche was abgewinnen kann, ganz egal welcher. Ich kann damit nichts anfangen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie viele von uns haben denn überhaupt  mal die Chance, Autos mit mehr als 2-300PS fahren zu dürfen. Ich denke  nicht viele, daher ist bereits für viele ein 200PSer ala Type R, GTI und  co schon ein Erlebnis.
> Wenn die eigene Messlatte natürlich schon deutlich drüber liegt, siehts anders aus.
> Ich persönlich hatte noch nie das Glück, in einem Auto mit mehr als ~170PS sitzen zu dürfen.



Mein  erstes eigenes Auto (2006) ist ein BMW 850Ci, 5 Liter V12, 300PS. Später kam  mein 760er, 6 Liter V12, 445PS. Meine Obergrenze, wo ich selber fahren durfte, liegt bei rund  800PS, tut aber hier nichts zur Sache. Als Beifarer waren es schon vier Stellen.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und da ist es schon mal nicht sonderlich schwer, mich zu begeistern.  Aber was ich bisher so gesehen und gehört habe und ich es vergleiche,  dann turnt mich die Karre wahnsinnig an.
> Das Klangbild ist genau meins, die Optik des Clubsport sowieso.



Dann passt es doch, wenn er Dir gefällt. Du kannst aber auch nicht von anderen erwarten, dass sie ihn auch toll finden. Wenn ich ihn sehe, sage ich nur, jö, ist ein hässlicher TT, mit viel Leistung. In mir weckt er auch null Emotionen, ausser der Abneigung.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gleichmässigen Schub aus dem Keller bis in den roten Bereich habe ich bei meinem Turbo aus.



Was fährst Du nochmal?


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2017)

Octavia RS.


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mir persöhnlich gefallen im Alltag eher große Motoren mit viel drehmoment, da ist die PS-leistung eh wumpe, weils einfahc um die suveräne Kraftentfaltung geht.



PS-Leistung ist ein Produkt aus Drehmoment und Drehzahl. Ohne Drehmoment keine Leistung und ohne Leistung kein Drehmoment (selbe gilt natürlich auch für Drehzahl). Somit ist es alles aber nicht "wumpe".

PS: Mich beeindruckt die Technik von dem TTRS-Clubsport schon. Das Auto ansich selber jedoch lässt mich auch ziemlich kalt. Fahren würde ich den Stuhl aber schon mal gerne, technisches Interesse eben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2017)

Riverna, zu einem gewissne Teil natürlich nicht, mir persönlich dann aber schon, ob da jetzt 220PS, 280PS oder 490PS steht ist mri egal 
Und ein bei 1800 UPM brubbelnder V8 gefällt mir persöhnlich eben besser als eine 2l Kreissäge bei 11000UPM


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2017)

Jetzt wäre halt interessant was für dich ein großer Motor und was viel Drehmoment für dich ist. 
Ein Turbomotor hat z.B. gerade beim Thema Drehmoment nur Vorteile auch gegenüber einem großen Motor.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. März 2017)

Aber erst nach dem Loch 

Wobei ich sagen muss das ich das Turbo-Loch liebe. Finds einfach genial wenns auf einmal anfängt zu ziehen. V-Tec ist aber auch was feines :nick:


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2017)

5-5,6l V8 ist in meinen Augen schon Groß 
die 279PS die MB da mobilisiert sind ganz nett, das Drehmoment für nen Sauger auch von unten raus sehr angenehm. Preislich aber in der passenden Karosse fast nicht zu finden und wenn, dann nicht im "Spaßbudget".
Ich hab nichts gegen Turbos, jedenfalls nichts effektives 

Im Alltag haben meine beiden Koreaner ja auch nen Turbo auf dem CRDI sitzen, ist ja nicht so dass man das nicht fahrne kann, ich mags halt nur mit großen Benzinern lieber.
Wie gesagt, ist als Familien-Vater halt nicht wirtschaftlich vertretbar, daher...


----------



## blautemple (9. März 2017)

Wenn ich abartige Beschleunigung haben will setze ich mich einfach auf mein Motorrad, da habe ich selbst mit meinen 72PS Beschleunigungswerte von einem 100k Auto


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2017)

fährst du auch ne SV650S?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. März 2017)

Ich finde den TTRS Clubsport auch richtig gelungen, gerade aus technischer Sicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie viele von uns haben denn überhaupt mal die Chance, Autos mit mehr als 2-300PS fahren zu dürfen. Ich denke nicht viele, daher ist bereits für viele ein 200PSer ala Type R, GTI und co schon ein Erlebnis.


Öhm jede Woche mache ich das.  Bis 250PS = Normales Auto, 250-400PS = Schnelles Auto, 400PS+ = 

Heuzutage bekommt man doch kaum noch ein Auto unter 150PS. Sind ja nur noch die kleinen Autos, wo es das gibt. Selbst der A1 von Muddern hat schon 122PS und das ist nicht mal die beste Motorisierung.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann passt es doch, wenn er Dir gefällt. Du kannst aber auch nicht von anderen erwarten, dass sie ihn auch toll finden. Wenn ich ihn sehe, sage ich nur, jö, ist ein hässlicher TT, mit viel Leistung. In mir weckt er auch null Emotionen, ausser der Abneigung.


Sehe ich genauso.
Und mehr wollte ich nicht ausdrücken, keine Ahnung wieso wir jetzt diese Diskussion hatten.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonntag wird abgeholt. Mal sehen ob er es bis nach Hause schafft.


----------



## Seabound (9. März 2017)

Was is das?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. März 2017)

Lancia, das kann ich noch lesen.


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vattern hat sich einen Lancia Beta HPE geleistet, bin ja mal gespannt wie weit wir beim abholen kommen  .


Geschichte zum Bild.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2017)

Ich hoffe mal, dass Beta nicht den Entwicklungszustand des Auto wiederspiegelt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Aber erst nach dem Loch
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss das ich das Turbo-Loch liebe. Finds einfach genial wenns auf einmal anfängt zu ziehen. V-Tec ist aber auch was feines :nick:


Also so bei 1200-1500rpm


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2017)

Da schalten meine schon


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2017)

Ich schalte selber, von daher bestimme ich das auch selber. 
Aber ein hubraumstarker Motor muss ja besser sein als ein Turbomotor, sonst müsstest du am Ende noch ein Auto mit Turbo kaufen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass Beta nicht den Entwicklungszustand des Auto wiederspiegelt.


Dann wäre es ein Alpha 
Ich lass mich überraschen. Eigentlich gibt es die Dinger nicht in weniger als komplett durchgerostet, der soll es aber trotzdem nicht sein und neuen TÜV hat er auch irgendwie bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich schalte selber, von daher bestimme ich das auch selber.



Ich kann selber schalten, wenn ich will...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber ein hubraumstarker Motor muss ja besser sein als ein Turbomotor, sonst müsstest du am Ende noch ein Auto mit Turbo kaufen.



Wenn Du mir schon an's Bein pisst, dann mach es wenigstens richtig und lerne lesen. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ein großvolumiger Motor besser als ein Turbo ist...


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also so bei 1200-1500rpm


Meiner fängt bei 2200U/Min erst an Ladedruck auf zu bauen, bei 3000U/Min liegen dann 1.25bar an. 

Ich finde beides hat seinen Reiz... der Subaru und der Lexus sind so herrlich unterschiedlich. Schalter vs Automatik, Turbo gegen Sauger, Hubraumzwerg gegen "großer Hubraum", "leicht Gewicht" gegen Eisenschwein, sportlich gegen komfort. Könnte jetzt aber aus dem Stand nicht sagen was "besser" ist. Sind halt zwei komplett verschiedene Fahrzeuge die man gar nicht vergleichen kann. Beide haben Vorteile und Nachteile. Mir macht beides Spaß... aber eins haben sie gemeinsam. Beide dürften ruhig deutlich mehr Leistung haben. Finde beide etwas schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2017)

@Riverna: Jupp, genau so ist es.  Der Mann hat es verstanden.

Wobei 445PS sind schön ganz angenehm. Ich hätte sehr sehr sehr gern einen 8er mit dem Motor aus dem F01 (6 Liter V12 BiTurbo, 540PS und 750Nm zwischen 1500 und 5000 rpm), das wäre eine Wucht, aber ich kriege den mechanischen Teil mit Sicherheit nicht hin


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir schon an's Bein pisst, dann mach es wenigstens richtig und lerne lesen. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ein großvolumiger Motor besser als ein Turbo ist...


Wie soll man dann diese Aussage deuten?


Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Turbo-Fan, war ich noch nie und werde es auch nicht  sein. Ich mag gleichmässigen Schub aus dem Keller raus bis in den roten Bereich, einfach nur druckvoll. Deswegen fahre  ich großvolumige Sauger, da passt es.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. März 2017)

Bin froh das es hier wenigstens einmal noch ein wenig Sachlich zu geht.

Ich muss mich jetzt aber mal als Turbo Diesel Fan outen.
Der Porsche Macan Diesel meines Dads ist einfach so schön leise und hat trotz seiner 2 Tonnen und "nur" 250PS+ (habs nicht im Kopf) immer so einen schönen Druck.
Werde mir als erst Wagen wohl auch nen Diesel holen *träum*


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2017)

Beim Diesel stört mich das skleine Drehzahlband. Da kommt bei mir einfach absolut kein Fahrspaß auf. Dafür ist das vorhandene Drehmoment natürlich ein starker Pluspunkt. Ich bleibe erstmal dabei Spaßfahrzeug = Turbo Benziner und Alltagswagen = Saug Benziner. Aber das kann sich auch recht schnell ändern, wenn mir vor 1 Jahr jemand gesagt hätte, dass mir in ein paar Monaten ein 1.8T Schweinchen mit Automatik gehört und ich Spaß dran habe, hätte ich ihn vermutlich ausgelacht.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. März 2017)

Automatik ist für mich absolut nichts. Auch wenn ich noch nie einen gefahren bin. (ohne Führerschein ists halt schwer )
Ich liebe das Schalten einfach, gehört für mich einfach dazu.

Mein Fahrlehrer motzt mich immer an warum ich das arme Motorrad immer so hoch drehen lasse. Einfach weils geil ist, ist dann meine Antwort ^^


----------



## Captn (9. März 2017)

Automatik ist halt, ich sag mal "entspannter". Wobei ich das Rumrödeln am Schaltknauf schon ab und zu vermisse. Ich kann zwar bei Lust und Laune Step-Tronic nutzen. Nur ist das auch nichts ganzes, da es stufenweise ist. Bei hoher Steigung kann das mal ganz nützlich sein, sonst wird der Hebel maximal für den Sportmodus zur Seite gedrückt.
Mit dem manuellen Schalten kommt man sich dann doch eher etwas blöde vor. Zumindest aus meiner Sicht.

Aber ob Schalter oder Automatik ist dem Auto auch egal. Wenn ich etwas mehr Gas gebe, dreht der auch bis 6000-7000rpm bevor er schaltet. Da fühlt man sich manchmal echt wie ein Kind.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie soll man dann diese Aussage deuten?



Es ein riesen Unterschied zwischen "ich bin kein Turbo-Fan" und "ein  hubraumstarker Motor muss ja besser sein als ein Turbomotor". Ich habe  nie geschrieben, dass etwas besser oder schlechter ist... ich habe  lediglich geschrieben, dass ich es nicht mag... 



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Automatik ist für mich absolut nichts.
> Ich liebe das Schalten einfach, gehört für mich einfach dazu.



So habe ich auch immer geredet, bis ich eine gefahren bin.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es ein riesen Unterschied zwischen "ich bin kein Turbo-Fan" und "ein  hubraumstarker Motor muss ja besser sein als ein Turbomotor". Ich habe  nie geschrieben, dass etwas besser oder schlechter ist... ich habe  lediglich geschrieben, dass ich es nicht mag...


Du hast geschrieben was du willst und dass das beim grossvolumigen Motor passt.
Also passt das ja offentsichtlich beim Turbomotor nicht, sonst hättest du ja beide erwähnt.
Komischerweise setzen fast alle Hersteller mittlerweile auf Turbomotoren und das liegt nicht nur am downsizing.
Oder warum gibt es beim aktuellen 7er keinen Motor mehr ohne Turbo?


----------



## Captn (10. März 2017)

Ich würde behaupten, aus Herstellersicht kann mehr kaputt gehen. Also wird mit Reparatur und Teileverkauf mehr Geld gemacht.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben was du willst und dass das beim grossvolumigen Motor passt.
> Also passt das ja offentsichtlich beim Turbomotor nicht, sonst hättest du ja beide erwähnt.



Nochmal extra für Dich: ein Turbo ist weder besser noch schlechter, ich mag die Dinger einfach nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Komischerweise setzen fast alle Hersteller mittlerweile auf Turbomotoren und das liegt nicht nur am downsizing.
> Oder warum gibt es beim aktuellen 7er keinen Motor mehr ohne Turbo?



Ja und weiter? Irgendwann sind die Sauger ausgestorben, schade aber nicht zu vermeiden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja und weiter? Irgendwann sind die Sauger ausgestorben, schade aber nicht zu vermeiden.



Und warum bevorzugst du Sauger? Wegen der gleichmäßigen Leistungsentfaltung? Genau dafür wird ja der E-Lader entwickelt. Dann fährt sich dein Turbo wie ein Sauger, nur mit mehr Bums. Ist dann nur noch "Kopfsache".  Klar wieder ein Teil mehr welches kaputt gehen kann im Vergleich zum Sauger. Aber das Thema ist eh "durch" bei der ganzen Elektronik die in den Autos steckt. Da kann so vieles kaputt gehen. 

Ich persönlich habe aber auch nix gegen den Turbopunch, im Gegenteil. Ist einfach geil wenn man cruisen kann und wenn man dann doch mal drauf tritt, schiebt er auf einmal los wie ne Rakete  
Der Punch kommt ja je nach Auto recht früh, so dass man auch wenn man möchte das Loch umgehen kann, dafür hat man ja ein Getriebe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2017)

Trotzdem wirkt ein sauger subjektiv angenehmer, und dabei geht es nicht ums rasen, das verböte sich mit nem W126 eh, aber es ist was anderes.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2017)

Was meinst du mit angenehmer?
Ich find mein 2.0 TSI erzeugt die Leistung unaufgeregter und nicht wesentlich indirekter als mein 2.8 V6 den ich hatte.
Gerade untenrum ist der Turbo wesentlich souveräner, ähnlich halt wie es Turbodiesel schon lange tun.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Automatik ist für mich absolut nichts.


So habe ich bis vor knapp 7 Monate auch geredet. Da bin ich aber auch immer kleine und leichte und somit sportliche Wagen gefahren. Den Lexus würde ich nie und nimmer als Handschalter haben wollen. Das würde so überhaupt nicht passen, dass ist ein Auto wo man Komfortable und Entspannt fahren will. Da wäre das schalten ein deutlicher negativer Punkt. Automatik muss meiner Meinung nach zum Auto passen, ein Auto das Spaß bringen soll, würde ich auch mit Schaltgetriebe bevorzugen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2017)

Jo, ein W126 ist einfach ein Auto, wo selbst 200 UPM mehr schon komisch wirken, darum gehört da ein V8 rein, für 5,6l sind 279PS heute nix, klar, und auch das Drehmoment schafft heute ein 2l Diesel zu toppen, ja und? Diese Motoren würden Charakterlich niemals zum W126 passen, selbst wenn es sie da gäbe.
Ich find schon die Drehorgel-6Ender fehl am Platz da drin 

Der Grinsefaktor beim Sound kommt mir aber weder beim V8 noch beim R4-TSI, der ist eigentlich beim VR5 am geilsten, nur gibts den Motor ja auch nur in "zieht keinen Hering vom Teller" und "schafft den Hering gerade so". Und für mich sind die Autos, wo der drin steckt für den Alltag zu alt, für den Spaß zu jung (zu viel Elektronik)


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> *Beim Diesel stört mich das skleine Drehzahlband.* Da kommt bei mir einfach absolut kein Fahrspaß auf. Dafür ist das vorhandene Drehmoment natürlich ein starker Pluspunkt. Ich bleibe erstmal dabei Spaßfahrzeug = Turbo Benziner und Alltagswagen = Saug Benziner. Aber das kann sich auch recht schnell ändern, wenn mir vor 1 Jahr jemand gesagt hätte, dass mir in ein paar Monaten ein 1.8T Schweinchen mit Automatik gehört und ich Spaß dran habe, hätte ich ihn vermutlich ausgelacht.



Obwohl sich da auch viel getan hat.
Mein Diesel hat ab 1500U /min schon richtig gut Druck und hat einen "brauchbaren" Schub bis 4500 U/Min (bei 5000 riegelt er ab)
Das sind 3000 Umdrehungen mit "Spaß".
Der 2,4 VTec von meinem Bruder geht erst ab 3000 "gut" und ab ca. 6700 wird es zäh --> das das sind auch nur 700U/min "mehr Spaß".
Aber bei älteren und/oder schwächeren Dieseln hast du auf jeden Fall Recht, da gab es z.T. erst einen Schub bei 2500 und kurz vor 4000 war Schluss, das wäre mir auch zu wenig.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2017)

Dann hast du aber einen schlechten Vergleich. Beim Subaru geht der Spaß bei 3k los und Begrenzer ist bei 8000U/Min. Beim Lexus geht es bei knapp 2000U/Min los und dreht bis knapp über 7000U/Min.  Dagegen ist ein Drehzahlband vom Diesel schon recht beschränkt. Bin aber auch einfach kein Diesel Fan und werde das darum nicht komplett neutral bewerten können.


----------



## aloha84 (10. März 2017)

Ich mag auch Benziner mehr, eben auch aus diesem Grund.
Wollte nur die Verbesserung mal in Relation stellen.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und warum bevorzugst du Sauger? Wegen der  gleichmäßigen Leistungsentfaltung? Genau dafür wird ja der E-Lader  entwickelt. Dann fährt sich dein Turbo wie ein Sauger, nur mit mehr  Bums. Ist dann nur noch "Kopfsache".  Klar wieder ein Teil mehr welches  kaputt gehen kann im Vergleich zum Sauger. Aber das Thema ist eh "durch"  bei der ganzen Elektronik die in den Autos steckt. Da kann so vieles  kaputt gehen.



Dafür braucht es kein E-Lader... Es tut auch ein normaler  Zentrifugalverdichter (Rotrex, KKK, ...) oder ein Rootsgebläse  (beispielsweise ein Eaton M62, M90, M112, machen aber insgesamt einen Höllenlärm). Ist wesentlich unkomplizierter und man braucht keinen Turbo.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jo, ein W126 ist einfach ein Auto, wo selbst 200 UPM mehr schon komisch wirken, darum gehört da ein V8 rein, für 5,6l sind 279PS heute nix, klar, und auch das Drehmoment schafft heute ein 2l Diesel zu toppen, ja und? Diese Motoren würden Charakterlich niemals zum W126 passen, selbst wenn es sie da gäbe.
> Ich find schon die Drehorgel-6Ender fehl am Platz da drin



Na ein 5,6 Liter V8 ist einfach nur eine geile Maschine. W126 ist nicht ganz meins, da gefällt mir der C126 besser, als 500SEC oder 560SEC


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir flogen die Tage die neuen Sommerfelgen und -Reifen ein 
Leider hat der Händer vergessen die Schrauben mitzuschicken (sind nach Gutachten Pflicht)... Kommen hoffentlich nächste Woche nach...


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2017)

Schöne Felgen...  Haben irgendwie Ahnlichkeit mit meinen XXR Felgen


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

Ja, sehen schick aus.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. März 2017)

Mir gefallen se auch unglaublich gut, hatte sie vorher nur in Neon-Gelb gesehen...
Sind Autec Wizards in Gunmetal Grau, 7,5x17. Drauf sind Dunlop Sport Maxx RT2 in 215/40 R17, in zwei Wochen kommt der ganze Umbau.
Gemacht wird ST XTA, SuperPro Fahrwerksbuchsensatz, Stahlflex und größere Bremssättel hinten (und noch Kleinigkeiten), damit kommt das Auto mal runter und die Hinterachse wird ruhiggestellt.

Ich freu mir


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2017)

Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl auch auf größere Bremsen umbauen, aktuell sind 4 Kolben Festsattelbremse mit 294mm Scheiben. Danach 4 Kolben Festsattelbremse mit 326mm Scheiben. Sieht dann unter den 18" Felgen schon deutlich passender aus.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

Ich brauche eine neue Kette für meinen M70, die alte ist zwar in Ordnung, aber da ich den Motor auseinanderrupfe, fliegt sie mit raus. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass es mehrere gibt, von Vaico, Febi, SWAG und Ruville. So vom Gefühl her würde ich Febi nehmen. Aber wie sind die restlichen?


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2017)

Bei Swag kann man doch gar nichts falsch machen. Dann hat die Kette richtig Swag. 
Ich würde auch zu Febi greifen.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

Noch eine Frage weger der ZKD: Im Dokument steht:
-> Schraubenbeschichtung nicht abwaschen
-> mit 30Nm anziehen
-> 15 Minuten warten
-> erster Eurchgang 60°
-> zweiter Eurchgang 60°
-> Fertig.

Ich meine, so rein theoretisch, wenn ich geölte Schrauben mit 30Nm anziehe, dann es doch in "Wirklichkeit" eben keine 30Nm?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es kein E-Lader... Es tut auch ein normaler  Zentrifugalverdichter (Rotrex, KKK, ...) oder ein Rootsgebläse  (beispielsweise ein Eaton M62, M90, M112, machen aber insgesamt einen Höllenlärm). Ist wesentlich unkomplizierter und man braucht keinen Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> Na ein 5,6 Liter V8 ist einfach nur eine geile Maschine. W126 ist nicht ganz meins, da gefällt mir der C126 besser, als 500SEC oder 560SEC


Ich finde auch nur den kurzen 560 gut, SEL ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich meine, so rein theoretisch, wenn ich geölte Schrauben mit 30Nm anziehe, dann es doch in "Wirklichkeit" eben keine 30Nm?



Das ist aber bei einigen Herstellern normal. Die werden das schon beachtet haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2017)

du hast die Schraube dann eigentlich mehr als 30Nm angezogen, ja, aber das dürfte nicht so sehr ins Gewicht falls, dass das ein Problem ist.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

Ich mache nur einwenig Gedanken wegen dem Alublock.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2017)

Ok, des kann ich verstehen 

Getreu dem Motto, nach fest kommt lose, und danach teuer.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

Nach fest kommt viel Arbeit 

Kennt einer einen Motorenfritzen (für Zylinderkopf) in Stuttgarter Umgebung, der was taugt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage weger der ZKD: Im Dokument steht:
> -> Schraubenbeschichtung nicht abwaschen
> -> mit 30Nm anziehen
> -> 15 Minuten warten
> ...


Die Gewindebohrungen kannst du ja höchstens mit Druckluft ausblasen, da bekommt man das Öl/Kühlwasser quasi nie ganz raus. Deswegen werden bei fast allen Motoren die Schrauben für geölten/geschmierten Zustand angegeben.


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

Ich hätte sie mit Bremsenreiniger ausgespült und dann mit Druckluft ausgeblasen. Wichtig ist halt, dass die Sacklöcher sauber sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2017)

Jop, das ist alles was man machen muss.

Wenn da noch dick Flüssigkeit drin ist, dann merkt man das relativ schnell. Gucken noch 15 Gänge raus aber die Schraube ist schon mit 100 nm angezogen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. März 2017)

Hydrostatischer Druck


----------



## Zeiss (10. März 2017)

Das wäre übel...


----------



## Seabound (11. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ist schon mit 100 nm angezogen.



Is das viel?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2017)

9,81kg auf 1 Meter Hebelarm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2017)

Oder 19,62kg auf 0,5m Hebelarm


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2017)

Ich spiele ja ungern Klugscheißer (eigentlich doch ), aber es müssten 10,19kg auf 1m sein. 
F= m*g 
m= F/g = 100N / 9,81N/kg = 10,19kg  

Ich finde es immer wieder verwunderlich, wie ein "kleiner" Verbrennungsmotor auf ein so hohes Drehmoment kommt, gerade weil er ja nicht einen 1m langen Hebel hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2017)

F=p * a


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2017)

F=m*a 
Also Kraft=Masse*Beschleunigung und 10,197 ist richtig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2017)

Ich meinte beim Motor, Druck mal Fläche


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2017)

Achso, dann macht es Sinn.


----------



## Captn (12. März 2017)

Ich bin heute mal durch die Waschanlage gefahren: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (12. März 2017)

Lol und ne zierleiste ist auch gleich weg!


----------



## Captn (12. März 2017)

Der Vorbesitzer hat die Spiegelkappe schon mal geklebt mit irgendnem Harz, weil die Nasen alle weggebrochen sind. Von der Türleiste sind die Nasen der Clips auch alle weggebrochen. Hat halt schon knapp 250tsd runter. Da kann das schon mal passieren. 
Die Kappe klebe ich gleich mit Scheibenkleber wieder fest. Sollte das nicht halten, hat Vaddern noch eine von seinem E38 auf Arbeit liegen. Sind zum Glück die gleichen. 
Für die Leiste muss ich mir nur neue Clips besorgen. Kosten ja nicht die Welt. Aber ich bin schon mal zufrieden, dass beides ganz geblieben ist. ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich spiele ja ungern Klugscheißer (eigentlich doch ), aber es müssten 10,19kg auf 1m sein.
> F= m*g
> m= F/g = 100N / 9,81N/kg = 10,19kg
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder verwunderlich, wie ein "kleiner" Verbrennungsmotor auf ein so hohes Drehmoment kommt, gerade weil er ja nicht einen 1m langen Hebel hat.


Stimmt hab nen kleinen Denkaussetzer gehabt.


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal durch die Waschanlage gefahren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der von meiner Mutter ist auch schon im dritten Klebeversuch. Da hat BMW einfach Mist gebaut.

Der zweit Italo fährt noch und hat tatsächlich quasi keinen Rost. Nur 1l Öl auf 800km durfte es dann schon sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der von meiner Mutter ist auch schon im dritten Klebeversuch. Da hat BMW einfach Mist gebaut.


Loctite 406 aber vorsicht, könnte eventuell nicht mehr losgehen ohne Beschädigung.


----------



## Captn (12. März 2017)

Die Spiegel kannst eh vergessen. Wer 350€ Spiegelgläser nur einclipst hat sowieso ne Macke. Da hätte man wenigstens ne Schraube benutzen können...


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2017)

Clipsen an sich ist eine mittlerweile bewährte Technik die auch gut halten kann, gerade für etwas was nur einmalig montiert wird. BMW hat sie nur bescheiden ausgelegt.


----------



## Captn (12. März 2017)

Die halten so gut, dass man sie super klauen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Wie soll man denn ein Spiegelglas befestigen, damit man es nicht klauen kann? Nen Käfig aus gehärtetem Stahl um den ganzen Spiegel schweißen?


----------



## Captn (12. März 2017)

Man könnte es von hinten halt festschrauben. Wenn man dafür nur die Spiegelkappe abmachen muss, wäre das gar kein Ding.


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2017)

Lediglich die Preise für gut ausgestattete Spiegelgläser erhöhen die Begehrlichkeit bei Dieben. Ansonsten lässt sich jedes Glas anderer Hersteller ebenso leicht klauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2017)

Dann hebelt man halt einmal mit nem dicken Schraubendreher die Spiegelkappe ab und klaut dann das Glas. Ist die Kappe wenigstens auch noch kaputt. Bringt 2 Sekunden mehr Zeit pro Seite.


----------



## Captn (12. März 2017)

Stimmt auch wieder...
Dann hilft wohl nur noch unter Strom setzen.


----------



## hazelol (13. März 2017)

weiß jemand ob es weiße Led´s für angle eyes gibt die zulässig sind bei bmw e92 xenon? die gelblichen würde ich gerne tauschen und schöne weiße rein machen. nur liest man im netz das die meist nicht zulässig sind.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2017)

Es wäre mir neu dass es für irgend ein Auto zugelassene LED-Leuchtmittel aus dem Zubehörmarkt gibt.


----------



## hazelol (13. März 2017)

LED Angel Eyes Standlicht fur BMW E90 E91 XENON WEIss 6W - Premium Qualitat  | eBay

H8 LED Angel Eyes Standlicht fur BMW E60 E61 E71 E70 LCI E90 E91 X5 X6 Z4 E92 X1  | eBay


E-Geprüft


----------



## fatlace (13. März 2017)

Heißt nicht das sie zugelassen sind
speziell beim e92 würde ich die oem einfach drin lassen, gibt da eigentlich keine die wirklich die corona ringe gut ausleuchten.
ich hab bei meinem coupe damals alles durch gehabt, von 50€-200€ und keine waren wirklich gut.

sieht auf dem foto immer toll aus wen man das auf augenhöhe des scheinwerfers fotografiert, ist aber nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.
ich hab 5-6 sätze von solchen dingern durch, und selbst ein scheinwerfer umbau mit echten led ringen gemacht, da haben die ersten leds nach 5-6monaten schlapp gemacht, am ende bin ich dann mit richtig gelben birnen gefahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2017)

Aus China gibt es alles mit E-Prüfzeichen.  Die können das da ja ohne Probleme einfach draufmachen, ist dort ja nicht verboten.


----------



## hazelol (13. März 2017)

hm okay, aber schön weiss wäre schon schick. Das gelbe macht dieses zeitlose auto einfach alt mmn. :S


----------



## Captn (13. März 2017)

Ich hab mir weiße LEDs in meinen E39 eingebaut, aber so wirklich weiß sind sie nur bei Nacht und da es nur das Standlicht ist, werden sie auf Distanz auch nicht wirklich hell. Zumal die Scheinwerfergehäuse nun auch schon älter sind. Meine Idee war es das ganze als eine Art Tagfahrlicht zu nutzen. Von wegen besser gesehen werden und so. 
Wenn ich aber sowas will, muss ich mir aber eher das US-amerikanische Tagfahrlicht codieren. Nur ist das auch wieder ganz komisch, weil dort wohl das Fernlicht gedimmt zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2017)

Was zwar auch nicht erlaubt ist aber sehr gut funktioniert, ist die Glühbirne mit einem blauen Edding 1-2 Mal übermalen. Man verliert Lichtleistung und die Licht wird nicht blau, sondern eher neutral weiß.

Für alle gängigen W5W Glassockel Standlichter gibt es von Daimler zum Glück richtig schön weiße Glühlampen mit Zulassung. Die passen aber nicht in die Angel Eyes von BMW.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2017)

BMW kocht ja auch immer sein eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## janni851 (13. März 2017)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Kombilampen TFL/Standlicht in schönem weiß aus? Meine Standardbirnen wirken neben den Xtreme Vision so richtig eklig 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. März 2017)

Ich hab die LUX H8 160 drin 
Die leuchten den äußeren Ring am besten aus.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für alle gängigen W5W Glassockel Standlichter gibt es von Daimler zum Glück richtig schön weiße Glühlampen mit Zulassung. Die passen aber nicht in die Angel Eyes von BMW.



W5W erzeugt ja auch so gut wie kein Licht


----------



## fatlace (13. März 2017)

kann nachher mal paar bilder einstellen von paar versionen


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> W5W erzeugt ja auch so gut wie kein Licht


Die ist ja auch für Standlicht.  Mit 100 Watt Standlicht kann ich mein Auto nicht über Nacht an der Straße stehen lassen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Wa, hast du keien 28,9kWh Batterie drin?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2017)

Nope, nur eine ganz normale 12V 60Ah Blei/AGM von Daimler mit 0,72kWh.  Die AGM Dinger sind ne echt gute Erfindung, die halten bei meiner Fahrweise wenigstens ein paar Jahre.

Wo Audi aber echt noch dran arbeiten könnte sind die Batteriehalter. Der in Vaddern seinem A4 B7 ist auf der Nordschleife schon abgerissen. Der hat jetzt eine Spezialkostruktion drin. Ist zwar ein bischen overkill, aber die Batterie fleigt nicht mehr durch den Klimakasten und reißt das Masseband ab.  Bei meinem habe ich dann den Halter auch gleich verstärkt, nur zur Vorsicht. Ich hab keine Lust die Batterie während der Fahrt plötzlich auf dem Getriebe hängen zu haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. März 2017)

Gut der B7 ist auch schon alt, evtl ist die Halterung ja schon überarbeitet. 

Wenn dein neuer A3/S3 da ist, kannst du es ja überprüfen


----------



## Klutten (13. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu dass es für irgend ein Auto zugelassene LED-Leuchtmittel aus dem Zubehörmarkt gibt.


Korrekt.



hazelol schrieb:


> LED Angel Eyes Standlicht fur BMW E90 E91 XENON WEIss 6W - Premium Qualitat  | eBay
> 
> H8 LED Angel Eyes Standlicht fur BMW E60 E61 E71 E70 LCI E90 E91 X5 X6 Z4 E92 X1  | eBay
> 
> E-Geprüft


Das E-Prüfzeichen auf derartigen Leuchtmitteln ist für "elektrische Sicherheit", nicht aber als Leuchtmittel für Fahrzeuge geprüft - ergo fürn Popo.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aus China gibt es alles mit E-Prüfzeichen.  Die können das da ja ohne Probleme einfach draufmachen, ist dort ja nicht verboten.


Die Chinesen lügen ja nicht mal. Die Dinger sind durchaus E-geprüft, nur nicht für den Zweck, wo sie eingesetzt werden sollen.


----------



## fatlace (13. März 2017)

So heute wars endlich so weit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: so jetzt nochmal richtig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Hey, du hast da offensichtlich 4-fach federbruch


----------



## fatlace (13. März 2017)

kommt noch etwas höher, hatte heute nur keine lust mehr


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. März 2017)

Höher  ?!
Dann aber nur hinten,  vorne sieht's schon ziemlich passend aus.

Ich hab den 35er auch noch ein Stückchen nach unten gedreht. Vorne geht leider nicht mehr, da nach oben zu wenig Platz ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist halt so ein Gelumpe wie Monroe. Nix besonderes halt aber billig. Gute Fahrwerke gibt es leider nicht zum Discounter-Preis.


Gibt leider keine anderen Hersteller, die lieferbare Ware haben. Außer Sachs, aber da nur zu hörenden Preisen, da Kleinserie. (Aussage von fW)


Riverna schrieb:


> Kann man bedenken los kaufen, teilweise Erstausrüster von japanischen Fahrzeugen.


Danke, da bin ich beruhigt. Der Hersteller war mir zuvor nicht geläufig.

Hoffentlich kommt der Rest diese Woche. Die vorderen Reifen kann ich sicherlich entsorgen, da jene auf der Innenseite abgefahren sind, oder kann man diese noch bis zum Saisonwechsel abfahren und nur Spur/Sturz einstellen lassen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. März 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> So heute wars endlich so weit



Wäre mir zu tief und die Räder stehen mir zu weit drinnen. Fällt besonders durch die Tieferlegung jetzt auf. 

Aber schickes KFZ


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2017)

Sieht für mich aus wie ne leere Luftfederung und Vollgummi Reifen.
Aber wenn's Spaß macht  .


----------



## Zeiss (14. März 2017)

Ähm, nee, man kann es auch übertreiben, aber wem es gefällt.


----------



## fatlace (14. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Höher  ?!
> Dann aber nur hinten,  vorne sieht's schon ziemlich passend aus.
> 
> Ich hab den 35er auch noch ein Stückchen nach unten gedreht. Vorne geht leider nicht mehr, da nach oben zu wenig Platz ...



Sieht top aus:thumbup:
wie sind deine Felgen dimensionen?
ich bin beim coupe glaube VA 310mm/ HA 315mm zum schluss gefahren, dann war Gewinde ende
Jetzt habe ich vorne noch 4cm Restgewinde und hinten 4,5cm
fährt sich für die tiefe aber echt top muss ich sagen


----------



## Zeiss (14. März 2017)

Hat jemand schon mal bei einem Audi S5 das Fahrwerk getauscht? Ein Kumpel von mir will in seinem ein anderes Fahrwerk haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Sieht top aus:thumbup:
> wie sind deine Felgen dimensionen?
> ich bin beim coupe glaube VA 310mm/ HA 315mm zum schluss gefahren, dann war Gewinde ende
> Jetzt habe ich vorne noch 4cm Restgewinde und hinten 4,5cm
> fährt sich für die tiefe aber echt top muss ich sagen



Danke.
Sind vorne 8,5x19 ET40 (+10mm Platten) mit 235er Reifen.
Hinten 10x19 ET38 mit 265er Reifen.
Hab hinten noch ~3mm Restgewinde, vorne noch mehrere cm.


----------



## fatlace (14. März 2017)

was fährst du den an sturz?
bei mir wars mit 8,5 et 30 und 225er reifen schon verdammt knapp


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2017)

Vorne Maximum ohne Zentrierstifte.
Demnächst kommen noch die M3 Lenker rein, für mehr Sturz und besseres Einlenkverhalten.
Schleifen tut momentan aber nix.


----------



## dsdenni (14. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Höher  ?!
> Dann aber nur hinten,  vorne sieht's schon ziemlich passend aus.
> 
> Ich hab den 35er auch noch ein Stückchen nach unten gedreht. Vorne geht leider nicht mehr, da nach oben zu wenig Platz ...


Sieht echt schick aus!

Die Bremsanlage hast du aber angepasst?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2017)

Die Bremse sieht nach Standard Serie aus. Da ist nix besonderes verbaut. 
Dicke Sportbremsanlagen füllen die Felgen vorne komplett aus.


----------



## dsdenni (14. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Bremse sieht nach Standard Serie aus. Da ist nix besonderes verbaut.
> Dicke Sportbremsanlagen füllen die Felgen vorne komplett aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht für mich nach Standard aus, deshalb^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2017)

Was sieht daran nicht standard aus? Stinknormaler Faustsattel mit Gussscheibe nicht besonders groß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Sieht echt schick aus!
> 
> Die Bremsanlage hast du aber angepasst?




Etwas, ja. 
Andere Scheiben, Pagid S Beläge und Bronze Bremssattelführungshülsen.
Von den Maßen aber Serie (348mm & 336mm).


----------



## Birdy84 (14. März 2017)

Bräuchte mal Rat bezüglich des Fehlercodes P2195. Gefühlt fährt der Wagen normal; Spritverbrauch laut Anzeige des Durchschnittsverbrauchs wie gewohnt, nach der Tanknadel zu urteilen erhöht; keine unnormalen Geräusche. Der Fehlerspeicher wurde einmal gelöscht, aber der Fehler trat nach 8Km wieder auf. Tipps?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. März 2017)

Kurz mal Google angeworfen: P2195 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Lean (Bank 1 Sensor 1) DTC


Wird eine defekte Lambda sein.


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2017)

Hab die letzten Tagen etwas damit verbracht, den Motorraum zu verschönern. Kann sich denke ich sehen lassen, ist noch nicht alles komplett verbaut (Bild stammt von gestern und heute war der Handyakku leer).


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. März 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal Rat bezüglich des Fehlercodes P2195. Gefühlt fährt der Wagen normal; Spritverbrauch laut Anzeige des Durchschnittsverbrauchs wie gewohnt, nach der Tanknadel zu urteilen erhöht; keine unnormalen Geräusche. Der Fehlerspeicher wurde einmal gelöscht, aber der Fehler trat nach 8Km wieder auf. Tipps?


Falschluft, Loch im Auspuff, Lambdasonde defekt, Kabelsatz defekt, Kontaktfehler, MSG defekt, MSG Softwarefehler, Regenerierventil klemmt, Einspritzdüse defekt, Ladeluftschlauch geplatzt, HFM defekt, Saugrohrdrucksensor Offsetfehler... und bestimmt noch ne ganze Menge mehr... 

Muss man halt prüfen und nicht raten.


----------



## Zeiss (15. März 2017)

Hey Leute,

was passiert eigentlich mit dem Altöl, welches "verbraucht" ist, also nach dem Ölwechsel?


----------



## janni851 (15. März 2017)

Normalerweise wird das gesammelt und dann ordnungsgemäß entsorgt, bei uns macht das der Wertstoffhof

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (15. März 2017)

Ich glaube, er meint "danach". Bsp: Recyclen: Damit kein Tropfen verloren geht | STERN.de


----------



## Zeiss (15. März 2017)

Ja, genau. Wenn es die Werkstatt verlässt, also nach der Entsorgung


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> was passiert eigentlich mit dem Altöl, welches "verbraucht" ist, also nach dem Ölwechsel?


Bei unserem Entsorger wird es verbrannt. Kann man ja nix mehr mit anfangen mit diesem Motoröl, Getriebeöl, Differenzialöl, Hydrauliköl, Benzin und Diesel Gemisch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

Es gibt Firmen, die das Aufbereiten, das geht sogar recht „simpel“.
Moleküle klein brechen und dann neu verketten...
Zwischen Wolfsburg und Hannover steht an der Bahnstrecke so ne Raffinerie.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2017)

Und kostet viel Geld. Deswegen macht es auch kaum einer. Danach kann man das Öl eh nicht mehr gebrauchen. Keiner kippt sich das gute aufbereitete Öl aus dem Baumarkt freiwillig wieder auf dem Motor.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2017)

Wenn du wüsstest... 
Zumal es dann gut als vollsythetisch verkaufbar ist.


----------



## Seeefe (15. März 2017)

Hier stand mist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. März 2017)

Mal ne Frage zu H7 Birnen.
Bei meinem B7 bin ich mit dem Abblendlicht vollends zufrieden, allerdings find ich, dass das Fernlicht einfach nicht schön ausleuchtet.
Also wenn ich mit Fernlicht fahre ist der normale Abblendbereich schön ausgeleuchtet, aber ab dem Punkt wo eben die Fernlichtleuchten die Hauptausleuchtung übernehmen müssten fehlt mir einfach die Helligkeit.
Da wirds m.M.n nach 20-30m schon gut dunkel.
Der B6 vom Kollegen macht das find ich schon viel besser...

Was sollte man denn da mal versuchen? 
Nachdem sie ja richtig leuchten, nur eben halt nicht wirklich hell, würde ich eher mal andere Birnen probieren.( Xtremevision/Nightbreaker? Welche Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen habt ihr denn diesbezüglich?


----------



## keinnick (15. März 2017)

Sitzen die Lampen richtig drin? Nicht irgendwie schräg, dass sie den Nachthimmel, statt der Straße ausleuchten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu H7 Birnen.
> Bei meinem B7 bin ich mit dem Abblendlicht vollends zufrieden, allerdings find ich, dass das Fernlicht einfach nicht schön ausleuchtet.
> Also wenn ich mit Fernlicht fahre ist der normale Abblendbereich schön ausgeleuchtet, aber ab dem Punkt wo eben die Fernlichtleuchten die Hauptausleuchtung übernehmen müssten fehlt mir einfach die Helligkeit.
> Da wirds m.M.n nach 20-30m schon gut dunkel.
> ...


Ich hab die hier immer drin-> Philips X-tremeVision +130% 12972XV+S2(Verpackung) Scheinwerferlampe, H7, 2er-Set: Amazon.de: Auto Ziemlicher Unterschied zu "Normalbirnen" und halten ziemlich lange.  Auf jeden Fall richtig einbauen und danach einmal kurz Scheinwerfereinstellung kontrollieren.


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2017)

Wow, H7 Lampen kosten ja garnichts.


----------



## Captn (15. März 2017)

Ich hab für meine Brenner auch nicht mehr bezahlt. Mal sehen, wie lang die halten.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kurz mal Google angeworfen: P2195 O2 Sensor Signal Biased/Stuck Lean (Bank 1 Sensor 1) DTC
> 
> 
> Wird eine defekte Lambda sein.


Danke, sieht danach aus, könnten aber auch verschiedene andere Ursachen sein.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Falschluft, Loch im Auspuff, Lambdasonde defekt, Kabelsatz defekt, Kontaktfehler, MSG defekt, MSG Softwarefehler, Regenerierventil klemmt, Einspritzdüse defekt, Ladeluftschlauch geplatzt, HFM defekt, Saugrohrdrucksensor Offsetfehler... und bestimmt noch ne ganze Menge mehr...
> 
> Muss man halt prüfen und nicht raten.


Hatte gehofft, man kann das an meiner Beschreibung eingrenzen. Sensor 1 ist die obere von beiden Sonden, die direkt hinter dem Motor kommt. Von daher könnte man doch ein Loch im Auspuff ausschließen, oder? Dass der Wagen im Leerlauf, Teil- und Vollast normal läuft, sollte doch auch Ursachen ausschließen. Vielleicht könntest du kurz beschreiben, was man zuerst am einfachsten ausschließen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, man kann das an meiner Beschreibung eingrenzen. Sensor 1 ist die obere von beiden Sonden, die direkt hinter dem Motor kommt. Von daher könnte man doch ein Loch im Auspuff ausschließen, oder? Dass der Wagen im Leerlauf, Teil- und Vollast normal läuft, sollte doch auch Ursachen ausschließen. Vielleicht könntest du kurz beschreiben, was man zuerst am einfachsten ausschließen kann.


Wenn du ein Loch im Krümmer hast, dann saugt der ohne Ende Luft in die Abgasanlage. Ist dann wie eine Venturidüse.
Ein Auto läuft auch mit nur 2 Sensoren noch rund. Daher kannst du auf nix schließen.

Ich würde so vorgehen:
PS: Keine Haftung für mögliche Unfälle/Zerstörung vom Auto. 
1.Sichtprüfung Motorraum und Abgasanlage, Hörprobe Falschluft
2. Langzeit und Kurzzeitgemischadaption zurücksetzen (ohne Zurücksetzen ist die weitere Diagnose sinnfrei)
3. Lambdaspannung mit Tester prüfen
Elektrisch i.O. aber Lambda n.i.O. -> weiter mit 4.
Elektrisch n.i.O. -> Multi nehmen und direkt an der Sonde prüfen ohne Kabelsatz -> weiterhin n.i.O -> Sonde tauschen
4. Alle Istwerte im LL und bei Zündung ein kurz auf Plausibilität prüfen-> Nicht plausibel dann Fehlersuche an diesem Teil fortsetzen (Druckwerte, Temperaturen, Nullluft HFM, DK-Stellung, Mechanikadaption)
5. Kurzen Blick, ob eine neuere Software diesen Fehler behebt/Bekannte Fehler durchschauen
6. Regenerierung abdrücken, Ansaugsystem kurz mit Bremsenreiniger absprühen und dabei Lambdawert beobachten
7. Kabelsatz elektrisch durchmessen -> Spannungsabfall unter Last mit 21W Glühlampe
8. Lambdasonde erneuern/quertausch wenn möglich-> danach Funktionsprüfung-> weiterhin dauerhaft n.i.O. weiter mit 9.
9. Weiter prüfen, zerlegen-> Einspritzsystem Mechanik/Elektrik, Motormechanik, MSG testen

Fehler kommt sporadisch/unlogisch wieder
10. Kabelsatz teilinstandsetzen-> komplett neu anfertigen und in den Alten einbinden
11. Mit dem Werk Kontakt aufnehmen. 

...was mir so spontan in den Kopf gekommen ist...  Ferndiagnose ohne "Remote-Hands" ist immer sehr schwierig.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> [snip]


Besten Dank für die Tipps!

Ein Kumpel hat gestern, während der Fahrt folgende Werte mit seinem VCDS System mitgeloggt:

Mittwoch,15,März,2017,18:09:12:12726
VCDS AIB 17.1.3:  OBD-II/EOBD
Modus 1:Messwerte

15:Status Bank 1 Sonde 2     0.725 V
34:Status Bank 1 Sonde 1     1.999 Lambda  1.883 mA

Mittwoch,15,März,2017,18:09:39:12726
VCDS AIB 17.1.3:  OBD-II/EOBD
Modus 1:Messwerte

15:Status Bank 1 Sonde 2     0.850 V
34:Status Bank 1 Sonde 1     1.999 Lambda  2.141 mA

Mittwoch,15,März,2017,18:10:16:12726
VCDS AIB 17.1.3:  OBD-II/EOBD
Modus 1:Messwerte

15:Status Bank 1 Sonde 2     0.000 V
34:Status Bank 1 Sonde 1     1.999 Lambda  2.430 mA

Mittwoch,15,März,2017,18:12:31:12726
VCDS AIB 17.1.3:  OBD-II/EOBD
Modus 1:Messwerte

15:Status Bank 1 Sonde 2     0.855 V
34:Status Bank 1 Sonde 1     1.999 Lambda  2.020 mA

Das sind nur Momentaufnahmen, die 1.999 Lambda waren kein fester Wert, sondern je nach Last schwankend. Hilft das als weitere Eingrenzung?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2017)

Ohne den aktuellen Lastzustand und aktuelle Gemischadaption sagt das leider nix aus.

Es kann während der Fahrt jeder Lambdawert vorkommen, außer Extremwerte wie 12V Plussschluss oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ohne den aktuellen Lastzustand und aktuelle Gemischadaption sagt das leider nix aus.
> 
> Es kann während der Fahrt jeder Lambdawert vorkommen, außer Extremwerte wie 12V Plussschluss oder sowas in der Art.


Verstanden, danke dir!


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es kann während der Fahrt jeder Lambdawert vorkommen, außer Extremwerte wie 12V Plussschluss oder sowas in der Art.


Ist Sonde 2 0.000V nicht genau so ein unerwarteter Extremwert? 
Bei Lambda-Sonden kenne ich mich mal wirklich gar nicht aus, aber 0V als Messspannung war bis jetzt noch in keiner Anwendung die ich kenne normal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist Sonde 2 0.000V nicht genau so ein unerwarteter Extremwert?
> Bei Lambda-Sonden kenne ich mich mal wirklich gar nicht aus, aber 0V als Messspannung war bis jetzt noch in keiner Anwendung die ich kenne normal.


Das nennt sich Schubphase.   Sauerstoff innen und außen indentisch = 0 Volt. Wenn der Motor nur Luft pumpt, dann ist das so. Sonde 2 wird die Nachkatsonde sein und somit eine Sprungsonde aus Kostengründen.(bei fast jedem Hersteller und Modell)


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2017)

Kling einleuchtend.

Was macht man wenn man einen Tag frei hat? Auto putzen natürlich (allerdings in erster Linie Innenraum, der Lack könnte noch eine Politur vertragen). IMO nach wie vor das einzige Coupé-Cabrio mit vier Sitzen dass optisch funktioniert  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2017)

Was Kennziechen könntest du mal sauber machen, das kann man gar nicht lesen.  Ist richtig schwarze Matsche drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (17. März 2017)

Da geh ich nachher mal mit dem Spatel dran .


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. März 2017)

Grrrrr...

Zuerst hatte der Händler bei meinen Sommerfelgen ja vergessen die Radschrauben mitzuschicken, die kamen dann aber recht schnell.
Wir hatten noch das Fahrwerk geordert um am Montag mit dem Umbau zu beginnen, jetzt hat der Hersteller vercheckt das Fahrwerk loszuschicken...
Die restlichen Teile sind da, aber ohne Fahrwerk macht das wenig Sinn.


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Grrrrr...
> 
> Zuerst hatte der Händler bei meinen Sommerfelgen ja vergessen die Radschrauben mitzuschicken, die kamen dann aber recht schnell.
> Wir hatten noch das Fahrwerk geordert um am Montag mit dem Umbau zu beginnen, jetzt hat der Hersteller vercheckt das Fahrwerk loszuschicken...
> Die restlichen Teile sind da, aber ohne Fahrwerk macht das wenig Sinn.


Läuft bei dir


----------



## Zeiss (17. März 2017)

Ich darf bei meinem Kollegen seinem S5 das Fahrwerk einbauen...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir


Ja, der Umbau steht quasi unter einem guten Stern


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2017)

Verkauf dein ganzes Auto, hat ja jetzt keinen Sinn mehr. Kannste dir dann ja nen schönen A45 holen und ein Bilstein Fahrwerk einbauen lassen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überraschende Wende der Ereignisse


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kannste dir dann ja nen schönen A45 holen und ein Bilstein Fahrwerk einbauen lassen.



Und nach ein paar tausend km klappern dann die Dämpfer 
Das scheinen die (zumindest bei den BMW Fahrwerken) immer noch nicht in den Griff bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2017)

Also ich, und ein paar viele andere 8er Fahrer, haben keine Probleme mit den Bilstein-Dämpfer...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und nach ein paar tausend km klappern dann die Dämpfer
> Das scheinen die (zumindest bei den BMW Fahrwerken) immer noch nicht in den Griff bekommen zu haben.


Wo klappern die Dämpfer?  Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Bilstein Fahrwerk gehabt was klappert. Bei den Fahrwerken für Wettbewerbseinsatz ist es eh egal ob da was klappert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Überraschende Wende der Ereignisse


Bei dir meldet sich wenigstens der Händler. Ich warte nun seit über 6 Wochen auf ein Teil, der Händler hat sich nicht einmal gezuckt, auf nachfragen hieß es dann: "Falschlieferung im Zentrallager. Versand sobald als möglich, trifft kurzfristig ein."
Diese Woche habe ich wieder nachgefragt, ob es schon einen Liefertermin gibt: "Liefertermin unbekannt." Kann man das nicht gleich mit sagen.. Und man muss doch wissen, was man im Lager hat. Die restlichen Artikel haben schon über 3 Wochen gebraucht, obwohl sie als "Lieferung in 2-3 Werktagen" deklariert waren. Beim nächsten Kauf im Netz rufe ich lieber zuvor an. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrSniperPhil (18. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist schon bitter... Ich bin froh dass jetzt von meiner Seite her alles da ist und am Montag losgelegt wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wo klappern die Dämpfer?  Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Bilstein Fahrwerk gehabt was klappert. Bei den Fahrwerken für Wettbewerbseinsatz ist es eh egal ob da was klappert.



Beim 1er/3er kann man die Fahrwerke komplett vergessen. Bilstein ist da zwar recht kulant, aber was bringt es trotzdem alle paar 10tkm die Dämpfer tauschen zu müssen ?
Da ist man mit KW/ST um Welten besser beraten, die halten ewig.


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2017)

Wie gesagt, die B12 bei unseren 8er halten...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2017)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2017)

Bei den E32 und E38 halten sie auch sehr gut. Habe noch nie was gelesen, dass sie "vorzeitig" kaputt gegangen wären. Bei den E39 habe ich auch nichts davon gelesen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2017)

Geht auch hauptsächlich um die Gewindefahrwerke. Dass Bilstein da anscheinend Probleme hat, geben die ja selbst indirekt zu, sonst würden die nicht immer wieder die Dämpfer auf Kulanz tauschen.


----------



## ForceOne (18. März 2017)

Moin, da mir mein Polo 9n doch sehr auf die Nerven geht, will ich mich wahrscheinlich dich für einen Firmenwagen entscheiden.

hat da jemand von euch Empfehlungen? Ich will so wenig wie möglich ausgeben, fahre ~10-15tkm p. Jahr, überwiegend Landstraße. 4 Türer wäre super, aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2017)

Gibt es beim Firmenwagen nicht Vorgaben der Firma?


----------



## fatlace (18. März 2017)

Ich hab meinen Hobel mal gewaschen und etwas höher gedreht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Firmenwagen nicht Vorgaben der Firma?



Firma gibt normallerweise nur Budget vor.


----------



## ForceOne (18. März 2017)

Bei uns ist von Opel - Audi alles vertreten, hab aber keine Lust für einen Polo jeden Monat 250-300€ zu versteuern


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim 1er/3er kann man die Fahrwerke komplett vergessen. Bilstein ist da zwar recht kulant, aber was bringt es trotzdem alle paar 10tkm die Dämpfer tauschen zu müssen ?
> Da ist man mit KW/ST um Welten besser beraten, die halten ewig.


Ich kenne etliche Autos mit Bilstein Fahrwerken, die keine Probleme haben. Mein S3 bekommt auch ein Bilstein, vorrausgesetzt der wird irgendwann mal gebaut... 



ForceOne schrieb:


> Bei uns ist von Opel - Audi alles vertreten, hab  aber keine Lust für einen Polo jeden Monat 250-300€ zu  versteuern


Nen Polo für 30000€?


----------



## fatlace (18. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Firma gibt normallerweise nur Budget vor.



nicht umbedingt, bei uns ist nur VAG erlaubt, beim Kollegen z.B. nur BMW


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2017)

Ich möchte ums Verrecken keinen Firmenwagen bei uns. Aus Compliance-Gründen sind mittlerweile selbst für Führungskräfte alle 3l-Modelle gestrichen. Schön, wenn man obere Mittelklasse fährt, aber nur die kleinsten Motoren genehmigt bekommt.


----------



## fatlace (18. März 2017)

dicke motoren bekommen nur noch die ganz hohen Tiere bei uns, SQ5 usw kein problem


----------



## Kuhprah (18. März 2017)

Solang du Kunden hast die dir das noch zahlen geht das ja...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2017)

Ich hab nicht mal nen Dienstwagen und bin eigentlich im Außendienst 

Und mir würde sogar n Skoda Rapid 90PS reichen.


----------



## ForceOne (18. März 2017)

Polo Preise schonmal angeschaut? Wenn man nicht gerade 60 PS und nackt will, dann kostet der ~24k(bruttolistenpreis!) und beim Geldwerten Vorteil legst du dann neben dem 1% noch 0,03% pro Entfernungskilometer drauf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2017)

Da würde ich  gleich den Golf nehmen, kostet auch nur unerheblich mehr


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2017)

Den Preis kann man beim Leasing schon deutlich nach oben schrauben. Ich habe in meinem Auto einen Teil des Leasing-Vertrages des Vorgängers gefunden, der sich sage und schreibe auf ~1450€ monatlich beläuft. Wahrscheinlich inklusive aller Wartung und Verschleißteile / Reifen. Mit 1%-Regelung wären zumindest nur 900€ im Monat fällig gewesen.


----------



## ForceOne (18. März 2017)

Das schlimmste sind ja wirklich diese bruttolistenneupreise, am liebsten hätte ich ein Modell für 13-15k, mit einer normalen Ausstattung


----------



## Klutten (18. März 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> ... am liebsten hätte ich ein Modell für 13-15k, mit einer normalen Ausstattung



Wo ist das Problem? Dafür bekommst du z.B. bei Dacia schon mehrere Modelle (ab 7.000€ Basis) mit Ausstattung - nur Qualität und Wertigkeit muss man hinten anstellen.


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Geht auch hauptsächlich um die Gewindefahrwerke. Dass Bilstein da anscheinend Probleme hat, geben die ja selbst indirekt zu, sonst würden die nicht immer wieder die Dämpfer auf Kulanz tauschen.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, bei Subaru sind die B14 Fahrwerke der letzte Rotz und die B16 sind auch nicht gerade für übermässig gute Qualität bekannt. Das B16 stand bei mir nämlich auch zur Wahl, bis es mal wieder ein D2 Racing geworden ist. Mittlerweile habe ich mir nun das dritte bestellt. Bin absolut der Fan.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Dafür bekommst du z.B. bei Dacia schon mehrere Modelle (ab 7.000€ Basis) mit Ausstattung - nur Qualität und Wertigkeit muss man hinten anstellen.


Wenn nur VAG genehmigt ist, nutzt dir das nichts.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. März 2017)

Seat ist dein Freund


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2017)

Wenn mich jemand zwingen würde aus dem VW/Skoda/Seat Triumvirat zu wählen, wäre es wohl auch Seat. Aber zum Glück zwingt mich ja niemand.


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn nur VAG genehmigt ist, nutzt dir das nichts.



Davon hat er aber nichts geschrieben...



ForceOne schrieb:


> Bei uns ist von Opel - Audi alles vertreten, ...



Das hört sich nicht nach einer Markenbeschränkung an, sondern vielmehr lediglich nach Budget X für Mitarbeitereingruppierung Y.


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2017)

Gestern mal eine Runde über das Hallengelände gedreht und gleich mal Besuch bekommen


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2017)

Ich seh da gar kein Dreck auf den Autos und auf der Wiese sind keine Driftspuren.  Immerhin befinden sich auf dem Bild 2 Rallye Autos...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2017)

Vor allem ist es trocken, das ist keine „artgerechte Haltung“


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2017)

Kauft euch doch einen Subaru und hackt über das Feld, ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die das als erstrebenswert finden.


----------



## taks (20. März 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Kauft euch doch einen Subaru und hackt über das Feld, ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die das als erstrebenswert finden.



Mit der Bodenfreiheit würdest du vermutlich auch nicht weit kommen ^^


----------



## Zoon (20. März 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Hobel mal gewaschen und etwas höher gedreht
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Bin zwar kein Golf Fan aber den Clubsport würde ich so sofort nehmen. 





Klutten schrieb:


> ....  alle 3l-Modelle gestrichen. Schön, wenn man obere Mittelklasse fährt,  aber nur die kleinsten Motoren genehmigt bekommt.



Schöne Moderne Technik hin oder her.  Aber so ein 5er mit Basis 3 Zylinder stell ich mir in der tat gruselig vor...


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Mit der Bodenfreiheit würdest du vermutlich auch nicht weit kommen ^^



Das kommt noch erschwerend hinzu  die Kiste ist halt eher für Rennstrecke. Dieses Jahr bin ich auf 3 Strecken. Aber nicht professionell sondern nur just for fun. Ist halt mehr so eine Eisdielen Angeber Kisten


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2017)

Ist auch besser so. Lieber ein kühles Eis schlabbern, als nach einem Ausritt 3 Tage den dreckigen Karren putzen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2017)

Dann lieber das Auto entsprechend folieren.


----------



## XE85 (20. März 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> Aber so ein 5er mit Basis 3 Zylinder stell ich mir in der tat gruselig vor...



Es gibt keinen 5er mit 3 Zylinder. Kein 3L heisst also 2L R4, und da gibt es immerhin 252PS beim 530i. Hätte es damals als ich einen Firmenwagen hatte nur diese Einschränkung gegeben wäre ich mehr als froh darüber gewesen.


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2017)

Um dem Leichtbau Tribut zu zollen, sollten mit der aktuellen Generation tatsächlich 3-Zylinder eingeführt werden. Ich habe darüber aber zuletzt nichts mehr gelesen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. März 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so. Lieber ein kühles Eis schlabbern, als nach einem Ausritt 3 Tage den dreckigen Karren putzen.


Pfff... Wer putzt denn seine kiste, wenn das auto endlich mal nach auto ausschaut? 
Mal davon ab, riverna`s subi hat dafür einfach die falsche lackierung. Ein rallye-subaru muß einfach anders aussehen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2017)

Und die Felgenfarbe ist auch falsch.


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2017)

Heute eine Portion Bosch Einspritzventile bekommen. Jetzt noch ultraschallreinigen, neue Kappen und Filter verbauen, Durchfluss checken und mit neuen Druckregler ab ins Auto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einspritzleisten gab es natürlich auch


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2017)

Hast du denn so eine genaue, geeichte Waage bei dir rumfliegen?


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2017)

Mach dich nicht lächerlich...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2017)

Wie willst du denn sonst die Durchflussmenge bestimmen?


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2017)

In etwa so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2017)

Naja wenn dir das von der Genauigkeit reicht... Ist ja eher so die Schätzmethode.


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2017)

Ich habe lange genug mit CDG zusammengearbeitet um zu wissen, wie "präzise" ihre Einspritzventile sind... Das ist mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Riverna (20. März 2017)

Nicht wenn du ein richtiger Fachmann bist wie TBF.


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2017)

Stimmt, ich vergass...


----------



## totovo (21. März 2017)

Hey, mal eine kurze Frage an die Experten hier :

Ich hatte vor kurzer Zeit Kühlmittelverlust (Kühlmittelpumpe defekt) und habe überbrückungsweise den Stand imme mal wieder mit einem 1:1 gemisch aus Aqua dest und einem Zusatz von ATU aufgefüllt. Dieser hat auf jeden Fall der entsprechenden VW-Norm genügt. Nun habe ich das dem freundlichen Mechaniker erzählt, der mich etwas schief angeschaut hat und mir für das nächste mal das VW-Original ans Herz gelegt hat. Das kostet aber fast das 4-fache. Meint ihr ich kann auch in Zukunft einen anderen Zusatz nutzen, solange er der empfohlenen Norm (leider nicht ganz der höchsten, aber laut Handbuch ok) entspricht? Kann mir da jemand was zwecks Garantie und Kulanz?


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2017)

Garantie und Kulanz sind freiwillige Leistungen, da kann man dir quasi immer was. Wenn in dem Zeug aber im Grunde die selbe Chemie ist kann dich ja keiner zwingen den Behälter vorzuzeigen aus dem die Flüssigkeit kam...


----------



## totovo (21. März 2017)

stimmt, da hast du auch wieder recht 

Danke!


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2017)

Schade das die Tonqualität bei Youtube so schlecht ist... da hört man gar nicht das rotzige wenn er in der Launch Controll ist. 

Subaru impreza - YouTube


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. März 2017)

Was aber nicht an Youtube liegt, sondern einfach am Mikro.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2017)

totovo schrieb:


> Hey, mal eine kurze Frage an die Experten hier :
> 
> Ich hatte vor kurzer Zeit Kühlmittelverlust (Kühlmittelpumpe defekt) und habe überbrückungsweise den Stand imme mal wieder mit einem 1:1 gemisch aus Aqua dest und einem Zusatz von ATU aufgefüllt. Dieser hat auf jeden Fall der entsprechenden VW-Norm genügt. Nun habe ich das dem freundlichen Mechaniker erzählt, der mich etwas schief angeschaut hat und mir für das nächste mal das VW-Original ans Herz gelegt hat. Das kostet aber fast das 4-fache. Meint ihr ich kann auch in Zukunft einen anderen Zusatz nutzen, solange er der empfohlenen Norm (leider nicht ganz der höchsten, aber laut Handbuch ok) entspricht? Kann mir da jemand was zwecks Garantie und Kulanz?


Kühlmittel sind nur begrenzt mischbar. Wenn du 2 falsche zusammenmischt, dann verklumt das und das ganze Kühlsystem ist kaputt. Eventuell sogar mit einem Motorschaden als Folge. Ich hab schon genug Autos gemacht wo mit Zubehör Kühlmittel aufgefüllt wurde. Das sieht dann aus als ob einer da 10 Kartoffelklöße in den Behälter gestopft hat.

Die Zubehörkühlmittel erfüllen zwar die Norm und können auch auf dem Motor gefahren werden, allerdings muss man vorher das alte Mittel komplett rausspülen. Das ist ein riesen Aufwand, von daher würde ich nur original da wieder draufkippen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Schade das die Tonqualität bei Youtube so schlecht ist... da hört man gar nicht das rotzige wenn er in der Launch Controll ist.
> 
> Subaru impreza - YouTube


Gutes Micro mit min. 120-130db maximal Schallpegel kaufen, beim Aufnahmegerät die automatische Mic-Gain Einstellung ausmachen und Pegel manuell auf -1db bis -2db einstellen, dann klingt es auch super.


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was aber nicht an Youtube liegt, sondern einfach am Mikro.



Doch. Weil wenn ich es per WhatsApp verschicke, klingt es besser. Zumindestens wenn ich das Video dann auf dem Handy vom Kumpel anhöre.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. März 2017)

What?

Whatsapp komprimiert aber heftig. Soviel dazu.
Bei YouTube hörst kein unterschied zur Originalquelle wenn du das Video in voller Qualität abspielst.


----------



## totovo (21. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kühlmittel sind nur begrenzt mischbar. Wenn du 2 falsche zusammenmischt, dann verklumt das und das ganze Kühlsystem ist kaputt. Eventuell sogar mit einem Motorschaden als Folge. Ich hab schon genug Autos gemacht wo mit Zubehör Kühlmittel aufgefüllt wurde. Das sieht dann aus als ob einer da 10 Kartoffelklöße in den Behälter gestopft hat.
> 
> Die Zubehörkühlmittel erfüllen zwar die Norm und können auch auf dem Motor gefahren werden, allerdings muss man vorher das alte Mittel komplett rausspülen. Das ist ein riesen Aufwand, von daher würde ich nur original da wieder draufkippen.




Ok, krass! hab grad noch mal nachgelesen, laut Handbuch sollen diese beiden Normen mischbar gewesen sein!
Aber beim Tausch der Pumpe haben sie eh alles ausgetauscht 
Dann kaufe ich vorsichtshalber doch mal Orginalkühlmittel...


----------



## Riverna (21. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> What?
> 
> Whatsapp komprimiert aber heftig. Soviel dazu.
> Bei YouTube hörst kein unterschied zur Originalquelle wenn du das Video in voller Qualität abspielst.



Im Whatsapp Video klingt es definitiv besser... ist halt einfach so. Warum das so ist, keine Ahnung. Fakt ist aber das es nun mal so ist.


----------



## Zeiss (21. März 2017)

totovo schrieb:


> Ok, krass! hab grad noch mal nachgelesen, laut Handbuch sollen diese beiden Normen mischbar gewesen sein!
> Aber beim Tausch der Pumpe haben sie eh alles ausgetauscht
> Dann kaufe ich vorsichtshalber doch mal Orginalkühlmittel...



Das ganze kommt doch eh meistens von BASF.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2017)

Aufm Baum wächst es zumindest nicht... 

Bevor ich mir das ganze Kühlsystem verstopfe, würde ich immer das originale kaufen. Das letzte Mal hab ich im Sommer für meinen bei Audi Kühlmittel geholt und da hat ne Dose G13(1,5L Konzentrat) irgendwas mit 13 Euro gekostet. Für die paar Euro fange ich nicht erst groß an nachzuforschen ob sich die beiden Kühlmittel vertragen. Selbe Farbe und gleiche Norm bedeutet nämlich noch lange nicht das die sich vertragen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gestern wurde die Vorderachse versorgt,  Buchsen umgepresst, Fahrwerk rein, uff ist das tief 😄
War auf tiefster eintragbarer Höhe, wir haben nochmal um 5mm hoch gedreht um optisch passend zu sein und etwas Komfort zurückzugewinnen. Heute ist die Hinterachse dran...

Gesendet von meinen Xperia Z5 Compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## dsdenni (22. März 2017)

Dann mal gutes gelingen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Selbe Farbe und *gleiche Norm* bedeutet nämlich noch lange nicht das die sich vertragen.



Doch, das sollte sich vertragen. Außer es ist ein Kühlmittel für 1,99 aus eBay was die Norm in Wirklichkeit gar nicht erfüllt.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. März 2017)

Sorry, aber wer n paar Tauis für ein Auto über hat und dann am Kühlmittel spart dem kann ich nicht helfen 
//Provokation Ende


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2017)

Das Originalkühmittel kommt auch nur von einem Zulieferer.
Bei der VAG sollte das normalerweise Glysantin G30 oder G40 sein.
Einfach in der Betriebsanleitung gucken, welche Norm es ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2017)

Gestern Abend hat ein Kollege eine verbrannte Kupplung ausgebaut und die Teile über Nacht nicht in eine Plastiktüte gelegt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ich muss meine Klamotten und mein Werkzeug jetzt verbrennen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch, das sollte sich vertragen. Außer es ist ein Kühlmittel für 1,99 aus eBay was die Norm in Wirklichkeit gar nicht erfüllt.


Tja dann kipp mal das rot Universial aus der freien Bude auf einen Daimler. Stehen alle Spezifikationen drauf aber nach 2 Wochen ist dann die große Reparatur fällig. Ist bei uns keine seltene Repatraur.
Als erstes geht die Heizung nicht mehr, dann wird der Motor zu warm und dann sind 3000-4000€ fällig. Wenn man dann noch weiterknallt und den Motor schrottet ist man ab 12000€ im Geschäft. 

Ich würde allein schon der Logik wegen niemals Rotes Kühlmittel in Grün oder Lila kippen.


----------



## HordyH (22. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hat ein Kollege eine verbrannte Kupplung ausgebaut und die Teile über Nacht nicht in eine Plastiktüte gelegt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was isn das für nen blödsinn?
Du willst uns jetzt erzählen das die kupplungsteile in eurer Halle aufm Boden bzw in der Ecke lagen und jetzt kann man euer Autohaus abreißen weil alles nach Kupplung stinkt?


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Originalkühmittel kommt auch nur von einem Zulieferer.
> Bei der VAG sollte das normalerweise Glysantin G30 oder G40 sein.
> Einfach in der Betriebsanleitung gucken, welche Norm es ist.



Deswegen sagte ich ja, das Zeug kommt doch von BASF und so viel Auswahl gibt es da nicht. Bei BMWs ab 1975 ist es immer G48. Aber unser Professor ist da wohl anderer Meinung...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja dann kipp mal das rot Universial aus der freien Bude auf einen Daimler. Stehen alle Spezifikationen drauf aber nach 2 Wochen ist dann die große Reparatur fällig. Ist bei uns keine seltene Repatraur.
> Als erstes geht die Heizung nicht mehr, dann wird der Motor zu warm und dann sind 3000-4000€ fällig. Wenn man dann noch weiterknallt und den Motor schrottet ist man ab 12000€ im Geschäft.



Es einfach nur faszinierend, was bei euch da so passiert...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tja dann kipp mal das rot Universial aus der freien Bude auf einen Daimler. Stehen alle Spezifikationen drauf aber nach 2 Wochen ist dann die große Reparatur fällig. Ist bei uns keine seltene Repatraur.
> Als erstes geht die Heizung nicht mehr, dann wird der Motor zu warm und dann sind 3000-4000€ fällig. Wenn man dann noch weiterknallt und den Motor schrottet ist man ab 12000€ im Geschäft.



Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann hat Mercedes da mal ordentlich Bockmist gebaut. 
Ich kenne zumindest keinen anderen Hersteller, der sein eigenes Süppchen bei dem Kühlmittel kocht, das es nur direkt beim Hersteller zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## fatlace (22. März 2017)

hab heute mal paar felgen vom kollegen ausprobiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann hat Mercedes da mal ordentlich Bockmist gebaut.
> Ich kenne zumindest keinen anderen Hersteller, der sein eigenes Süppchen bei dem Kühlmittel kocht, das es nur direkt beim Hersteller zu kaufen gibt.



Ich kenne auch keinen...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. März 2017)

So, Hinterachse ist auch drin, die darf aber nochmal 5mm runter.

Dann noch bremsen wieder einbauen und neue Bremsflüssigkeit rein und dann sind wie fertig für heute. Morgen dann noch einstellen und eintragen 😄
Hoffentlich dauert es nicht so lang wie gestern, ich bin um 4 Uhr nachts ins Bett...

Gesendet von meinen Xperia Z5 Compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (22. März 2017)

Pünktlich am 1 April geht mein Subaru nochmal zum Nachmappen... bissi mehr Leistung für die Saison.


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2017)

E38 vs E66




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie gefällt mir die Seitenlinie vom E66 richtig gut, so schön langgezogen ohne Knicke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Was isn das für nen blödsinn?
> Du willst uns jetzt erzählen das die kupplungsteile in eurer Halle aufm Boden bzw in der Ecke lagen und jetzt kann man euer Autohaus abreißen weil alles nach Kupplung stinkt?


Hast du das schonmal gerochen? Ich hab die Dinger nicht mal angepackt und selbst hier zuhause bei mir stinkt jetzt alles nach Kupplung. Ich hab jetzt 2 mal geduscht und 3 mal Haare gewaschen und mitlerweile geht es wieder... 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann hat Mercedes da mal ordentlich Bockmist gebaut.
> Ich kenne zumindest keinen anderen Hersteller, der sein eigenes Süppchen  bei dem Kühlmittel kocht, das es nur direkt beim Hersteller zu kaufen  gibt.


Du kannst auch anderes nehmen, nur halt nicht diese VW universial Rot Suppe. Das gibt direkt Klumpen. Im Baumarkt und bei ATU gibts das Zeug aber halt fast ausschließlich und deswegen kippen das viele drauf.

Bei uns gibt es Lila/Blau, Grün und Rot. Rot zusammengemischt mit Lila/Blau oder Grün ergibt Klumpen. Grün und Lila/Blau ist mischbar. Was da jetzt genau drin ist steht nirgends. Das Rote vermute ich mal ist sowas wie bei VAG auch verwendet wird.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2017)

Also kann man doch alles reinkippen, solange die Freigabe/Kennung passt oder kompatibel ist  



fatlace schrieb:


> hab heute mal paar felgen vom kollegen ausprobiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gefallen mir persönlich nicht so wirklich aufgrund vom Design der Speichen.
Finde die Pretoria am Golf eigentlich eine der schönsten Felgen und sind dazu auch noch recht leicht.


----------



## Captn (22. März 2017)

Niemand kommt auf die Idee das falsche Zeug da reinzukippen. Ich kippe auch kein rotes Kühlmittel in meinen 5er. Da gehört blaues rein. Im Handbuch steht doch sowieso drin, was da rein gehört. Stell dich nicht so an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Also kann man doch alles reinkippen, solange die Freigabe/Kennung passt oder kompatibel ist


Es gibt aber auch rotes, wo die passende Freigabe draufsteht.  Mischt man das bekommt man braune Suppe mit Kartoffelklößen drin.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2017)

Ich würde ja von den Inhaltsstoffen ausgehen, nicht von der Farbe. Wenn man will kann man sein Kühlmittel ja auch  Rosa einfärben.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2017)

BASF hat aber Standardfarben für G48, G30 etc. . Deshalb kann man in der Regel schon danach gehen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. März 2017)

Es ist vollbracht.
"Nur noch" aufräumen und dann erst mal ins Bett 
Morgen einstellen und abnehmen lassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinen Xperia Z5 Compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## fatlace (23. März 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht.
> "Nur noch" aufräumen und dann erst mal ins Bett
> Morgen einstellen und abnehmen lassen
> 
> ...



für meinen geschmack etwas zu hoch, ist doch ein gewinde gewesen oder nicht?
die tiefe hätte man auch mit federn rausholen können, auch wen ich kein freund von federn bin.

der aufbau wird so wie bei mir gewesen sein, hattet ihr vorne auch so eine gefummel den stoßdämpfer unten rauszukriegen?
hinten wars leicht, da hat es 30minuten gedauert, aber vorne war schon ein krampf.

meins ist jetzt ca 3 wochen drin und hab es noch nicht eintragen lassen oder spur eingestellt, ich brauch für die einstellung immer etwas länger, bis es mir 100% gefällt 
dann noch die seiten ausgleichen weil die fahrerseite immer etwas tiefer is usw.
aber nächste woche kommt die achsvermessung, danach gehts zum tüv und anschließend zum händler licht/kameras wieder einstellen lassen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. März 2017)

Hmm, ja ist Gewinde, steht auf 5mm über der minimalen Eintragungshöhe und gefällt mir so schon sehr gut. Vorher war knapp 5cm höher 😄
Deinen finde ich schon etwas tief auf den Bildern auf der letzten Seite...
Und ja, vorne war ein Kampf...

Gesendet von meinen Xperia Z5 Compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2017)

Oh man, ich bin heute und die nächsten 2 Tage auf unserem Messetand auf einer Ausbildungsmesse... Das manche Leute in unserer Gesellschaft überhaupt überlebensfähig sind! Unglaublich!

Wir haben da auch ein kleines Gewinnspiel, wo man ein paar einfachste Aufgaben lösen muss. Eine Aufgabe davon ist: "2017-60=".
Die sind in der 10. Klasse, haben ihr 700€ Smartphone in der Hand, kriegen aber uns verrecken nicht die Lösung raus. 

Wie soll man solche als Azubis einstellen? Die muss man doch in der Werkstatt mit Spannband an einen Pfeiler binden und an eine Beatmungsmaschine anschließen, damit die den Tag überstehen. Was lernt man heute denn so in der Schule? Whatsapp Selfie richtig knipsen oder Facebook Spam 10. Klasse Leistungskurs?
Von ca. 250 Leuten die am Stand waren, würde ich maximal 30 in die 2. Auswahl nehmen.
Bald muss man für den Beruf des Kfz-Mechatronikers mindestens einen studierten Maschinenbauingenieur nehmen. Das kanns doch nicht sein.


----------



## HordyH (23. März 2017)

Das kenn ich, es gibt viele die einfach kein richtiges Interesse mehr für den Beruf (egal welcher) haben, unser Stift im 3. Lehrjahr ist zum scheißen zu blöde, der bekommt es nichtmal hin ordentlich zu kehren!

Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2017)

Ach, mehr als irgendwelche Kästchen tauschen macht man doch nicht, dafür reichen auch diese Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Riverna (23. März 2017)

So kann auch nur jemand reden der nicht im KfZ Beruf arbeitet...


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2017)

Schau dir einfach den Artikel an, darauf bezieht sich mein Kommentar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. März 2017)

Nachfolger von der C-Klasse ist bestellt  Der Passat GTE ist es (leider) nicht geworden aufgrund vom Frontantrieb. 
Ist mit dem Boot im Schlepptau halt nicht so geeignet wie der Heckantrieb, ansonsten wäre es aber wahrscheinlich das bessere/interessantere Auto gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ach, mehr als irgendwelche Kästchen tauschen macht man doch nicht, dafür reichen auch diese Fähigkeiten.


War bei mir genauso. Schlussendlich hat ein Bekannter seine Bereitschaft kund getan, somit muss ich nur noch die Teile besorgen und seinen "Stundenlohn" bezahlen - somit sind "Tauschexperimente" wenigstens günstiger.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nachfolger von der C-Klasse ist bestellt  Der Passat GTE ist es (leider) nicht geworden aufgrund vom Frontantrieb.


Warum dann kein 4Motion?


----------



## Klutten (24. März 2017)

Gibt es im Hybriden wohl nicht. Im Unterboden befinden sich ja die Batterien. Da ist wohl kein Platz mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2017)

Hatte erst garnicht auf das GTE geachtet. 
Wenn eh 2l Diesel auch ok ist und sonst der Passat interessiert wäre 4Motion ja drin gewesen.

Für Hybrid fallen mir als Allrad Kombis noch Peugeot und Volvo ein. V90 T8 dürfte allerdings "leicht" über dem Preis eines 520d liegen. Optisch sehen die mir von hinten schon zu ähnlich.


----------



## Zeiss (24. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nachfolger von der C-Klasse ist bestellt



Glückwunsch zum Dicken. Wann kommt er? Ob ein Passat "besser" ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2017)

Hauen bei euch die Werkstätten eigentlich auch immer viel zu viel Luft in die Reifen?
Nach dem letzten Besuch beim  fuhr mein Wagen komplett hölzern -> 2,7bar statt der angegebenen 2,5bar drin (wobei das schon der wert für schwerste Beladung ist).


----------



## Zeiss (24. März 2017)

2,7 Bar sind Peanuts. Ich fahre mit 3,5 hinten und 3,2 vorne durch die Gegend....


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2017)

Und wofür ist die Karren/Reifen Kombi ausgelegt?


----------



## Zeiss (24. März 2017)

Für 2,5 bzw. 3,0.

Den Druck habe ich mit dem Kundensupport von Pirelli so ausgemacht, war ein ziemliches hin und her Geschreibsel... Dafür liegt er schön satt auf der Straße, folgt keinen Spurrillen und der Verschleiß ist gleichmässig.


----------



## kloanabua (24. März 2017)

Ich fahr meine C-Klasse mit 3 bar rundum.
Da ist der Reifenverschleiß vorne etwas geringer.
Hab vor 2 Jahren zum TÜV neue Spurstangenköpfe reingemacht und hatte bis jetzt immer noch keine Lust meine Karre zu vermessen. 
Könnte es selber machen, arbeite in ner Daimler Werkstatt, aber ich lass das meistens meine Azubis machen weil ich es hasse. 
[emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. März 2017)

Sooo, gestern Fahrwerk eingestellt, Abnahme machen lassen und nach Hause gefahren 
Gerade noch bei der Zulassungsstelle gewesen, der Schein hat seine erste Zusatzseite bekommen. Die Dame dort hatte gut was zu schreiben...

Und es fährt sich sooooo gut! Ja, es ist straff, ja man merkt jede Bodenwelle, ja man spürt die Schlaglöcher, aber das war so gewollt 
Es ist unglaublich geil zu fahren, auf der Autobahn muss ich nur denken wo ich hinfahren will und das Auto fährt genau dahin.
Kaum noch Querneigung, super Seitenhalt, super Bremspedalgefühl, Hinterachse ist ruhiggestellt, es ist unglaublich.
Gestern die Autobahnausfahrt bei mir (bei der das Auto vorher bei 65 schon gut am schieben war) geht jetzt locker mit 80 und der Wagen zieht immer noch nach innen.
Oder Kurve über ne Kuppe, bei 180 und leichte Bremsung, weil vor mir einer ausgeschert ist, total unspannend, super Spurstabil, im Stock-Zustand wurde da das Heck immer sehr unruhig.

So ist jetzt der finale Zustand auf Winterreifen, mal schauen wie lange ich noch warte bis zum umstecken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (24. März 2017)

Klingt nach ner guten Investition 

Optisch sieht er auch besser aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2017)

Ich bin schon auf Sommerfelgen, als ob jetzt noch der Winter kommt


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. März 2017)

Und wieviel hat es in Werten gebracht? G-Kraft Kurve statisch, Bremsweg, Slalom...?


----------



## dsdenni (24. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich bin schon auf Sommerfelgen, als ob jetzt noch der Winter kommt


Seit Frühlingsanfang muss ich doch ernsthaft meine Scheiben wieder enteisen  

Aber sind nur paar h wo es jetzt friert


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2017)

Seit heute auch wieder die Sommerreifen drauf.  Für mich persönlich ja der eigentliche Tag des Frühlinganfangs 😁


----------



## dsdenni (24. März 2017)

Fährt hier außer mir keiner Allwetterreifen


----------



## Falk (24. März 2017)

Was mich darauf bringt, dass ich einen Termin bei der Werkstatt machen muss zum Wechsel. Und wahrscheinlich hinten Blöcke & Scheiben wechseln lassen - letztes Frühjahr waren die vorne durch, ewig viel länger wird hinten dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr halten...

Und Allwetterreifen: ne, das ist irgendwie nichts halbes / ganzes. Außerdem kriege ich nur auf die Winterfelgen potentiell Schneeketten montiert - falls man doch mal beim Skifahren von mehr Schnee überrascht wird, gibt ja in Österreich strecken wo Ketten dann Pflicht sind.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hatte erst garnicht auf das GTE geachtet.
> Wenn eh 2l Diesel auch ok ist und sonst der Passat interessiert wäre 4Motion ja drin gewesen.



Der Diesel ist leider preislich uninteressant. Der GTE wird massiv bezuschusst, wegen dem sehr geringen CO2 Ausstoß.



Klutten schrieb:


> Gibt es im Hybriden wohl nicht. Im Unterboden  befinden sich ja die Batterien. Da ist wohl kein Platz mehr.



Richtig. Da ist nur Platz für einen sehr kleinen Tunnel für die AGA.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Dicken. Wann kommt er? Ob ein Passat "besser" ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln...



Noch keinen Termin bekommen. 
Der Passat wäre als GTE zumindest das interessantere Auto. Hätte auch quasi volle Hütte gehabt und wäre trotzdem noch ein Stück günstiger als der 5er gewesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. März 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Fährt hier außer mir keiner Allwetterreifen


Neeeeeeee   Allwetterreifen sind bei allen Wettern *******. Dafür setze ich mein Leben nicht aufs Spiel. Außerdem spart man nix, weil man ja doppelt so oft neue Reifen kaufen muss.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. März 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gibt es im Hybriden wohl nicht. Im Unterboden  befinden sich ja die Batterien. Da ist wohl kein Platz mehr.


"Kein platz" ist irgendwo immer relativ. Laut vw ist bei meinem langen  allrad-caddy hinten auch kein platz für ein reserverad und eine weg-klappbare anhängerkupplung. (wegen dem diff hinten) Schaut man aber mal  selber drunter merkt man ganz schnell, das man da problemlos eine  5-köpfige familie+zelt+grill unterbringen kann und wenn man gut baut,  dann passen da zusätzlich auch noch 2 kästen bier mit hin. 


dsdenni schrieb:


> Seit Frühlingsanfang muss ich doch ernsthaft meine Scheiben wieder enteisen


Pfff... Eine standheizung kann man auch nachrüsten. Da verkratzt man sich wenigstens die scheibe nicht.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist mit dem Boot im Schlepptau halt  nicht so geeignet wie der Heckantrieb, ansonsten wäre es aber  wahrscheinlich das bessere/interessantere Auto gewesen.


Also ich hatte am bus auch schon ein 1,5t-anhängsel und das ist komplett  unproblematisch. Nur auf schnee hätte ich vieleicht bedenken...
Allerdings hab ich beim fahren mit hänger das problem, das vom "popo-meter" immer nur ein "error" kommt. 


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Diesel ist leider preislich uninteressant. Der GTE wird massiv bezuschusst, wegen dem sehr geringen CO2 Ausstoß.


Du hast das "theoretisch" im satz vergessen...


> Richtig. Da ist nur Platz für einen sehr kleinen Tunnel für die AGA.


Den hätte man aber hin konstruieren können. Mal davon ab, vw hätte auch einen hybrid-allrad verbauen können, wie es bmw im i8 macht. (hinten halt den e-motor, auch wenn das nicht ganz optimal ist)


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Diesel ist leider preislich uninteressant. Der GTE wird massiv bezuschusst, wegen dem sehr geringen CO2 Ausstoß.
> ...
> Der Passat wäre als GTE zumindest das interessantere Auto. Hätte auch quasi volle Hütte gehabt und wäre trotzdem noch ein Stück günstiger als der 5er gewesen.


Das klingt irgendwie doch so als wäre ein V90 T8 drin gewesen.
Und den 5er gibt es doch bestimmt mittlerweile auch als Plug-In Hybrid.


----------



## dsdenni (24. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Pfff... Eine standheizung kann man auch nachrüsten. Da verkratzt man sich wenigstens die scheibe nicht.



Eine Standheizung geht auch ins Geld. Die Scheiben kratz ich nie, ich benutze Enteiser-Spray



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Neeeeeeee   Allwetterreifen sind bei allen Wettern *******. Dafür setze ich mein Leben nicht aufs Spiel. Außerdem spart man nix, weil man ja doppelt so oft neue Reifen kaufen muss. [emoji38]



Hab alle Wetterlagen mit denen durch und muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin. Nur im Regen könnten die besser sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie doch so als wäre ein V90 T8 drin gewesen.
> Und den 5er gibt es doch bestimmt mittlerweile auch als Plug-In Hybrid.



Der einzig verfügbare Hybrid ist der GTE.
Und Volvo ist von innen Geschmackssache


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wieviel hat es in Werten gebracht? G-Kraft Kurve statisch, Bremsweg, Slalom...?


Keine Ahnung, ich freue mich aber auf das Fahrsicherheitstraining demnächst auf dem Sachsenring 
Einziger Anhaltspunkt den ich habe ist bisher meine Autobahnabfahrt, da hat er vorher ab 65km/h angefangen zu schieben, gestern ging er mit 80 immernoch schön weiter nach innen 



dsdenni schrieb:


> Fährt hier außer mir keiner Allwetterreifen


Meine Mutter...


----------



## turbosnake (24. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Neeeeeeee   Allwetterreifen sind bei allen Wettern *******. Dafür setze ich mein Leben nicht aufs Spiel. Außerdem spart man nix, weil man ja doppelt so oft neue Reifen kaufen muss.


Dafür hat man öfter neue Reifen. 
Und ob die (ur-)alten Winterreifen dann besser sind ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. März 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Eine Standheizung geht auch ins Geld. Die Scheiben kratz ich nie, ich benutze Enteiser-Spray


Enteiser-spray kostet aber auch was...
Mal  davon ab, wenn du schon einen zuheizer im auto hast, kannst du den ggf.  zur standheizung umbauen lassen. Ansonsten, die preise bei webasto  gehen eigentlich. Nur wenn man die auf vw um gelabelte nimmt wird es  recht teuer, außer man lässt sie gleich im werk verbauen. (wird bei  anderen marken sicherlich nicht anders sein) Mir kommt jedenfalls kein  auto ohne standheizung mehr ins haus. Der komfort- und  sicherheits-gewinn ist einfach zu groß.


MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich freue mich aber auf das Fahrsicherheitstraining demnächst auf dem Sachsenring


1 oder 2 tage? (als nur grund- oder grund plus aufbautraining?)


> Einziger Anhaltspunkt den ich habe ist bisher meine  Autobahnabfahrt, da hat er vorher ab 65km/h angefangen zu schieben,  gestern ging er mit 80 immernoch schön weiter nach innen


Hast du nur das fahrwerk oder auch die reifen (-dimmension) geändert?  Zwischen den 195er standard und den 225er+17er felge war auf meinem  passat auch ein himmelweiter unterschied und das ohne was am fahrwerk  geändert zu haben.


turbosnake schrieb:


> Dafür hat man öfter neue Reifen.
> Und ob die (ur-)alten Winterreifen dann besser sind ist eine andere Frage.


Noch öfter? Also bei mir hält ein satz reifen schon höchstens 3 jahre. Allerdings fahre ich die auch nicht bis auf 1,6mm herunter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dafür hat man öfter neue Reifen.
> Und ob die (ur-)alten Winterreifen dann besser sind ist eine andere Frage.


Man fährt ja auch keine alten Reifen.  Reifen alt = austauschen.


----------



## totovo (24. März 2017)

Ich wusste nicht, dass mein Kühlmittelproblem hier solche Welpen schlägt 

Also, es hat der Norm laut Handbuch entsprochen, es hatte die selbe Farbe und ich hatte keinen Griesbrei im Behälter. Außerdem brummelt der TDI wie eh und je 

Und es geht mir nicht darum ob ich 10€ oder 15€ zahle, sondern eher ums Prinzip, ich zahle nicht gern unnötig mehr.

Achja: der GTE ist ein klasse Auto, mein Onkel hat den in der Firma. Der marschiert ordentlich vorwärts und ist ansonsten super sparsam! 2L Super im Stadtverkehr sind locker drin 
Ich mag meinen ruhigen NOx Diesel trotzdem liebe und nach Stuttgart muss ich nicht so oft


----------



## dsdenni (24. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Enteiser-spray kostet aber auch was...
> Mal  davon ab, wenn du schon einen zuheizer im auto hast, kannst du den ggf.  zur standheizung umbauen lassen. Ansonsten, die preise bei webasto  gehen eigentlich. Nur wenn man die auf vw um gelabelte nimmt wird es  recht teuer, außer man lässt sie gleich im werk verbauen. (wird bei  anderen marken sicherlich nicht anders sein) Mir kommt jedenfalls kein  auto ohne standheizung mehr ins haus. Der komfort- und  sicherheits-gewinn ist einfach zu groß



Gut das stimmt aber die 15€ pro Winter die ich an Enteiserspray bezahle ist jetzt nicht die Welt.

Nein, der hat keinen Zuheizer.


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2017)

Die gefrorenen Scheiben erspare ich mir ja mit einer Garage 😁


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und Volvo ist von innen Geschmackssache


Die alte Wasserfall Konsole sicher, aber die SPAs sind vom Grundaufbau ja dann doch recht nah an den Deutschen(Farbkombi natürlich persönlich zu wählen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> 1 oder 2 tage? (als nur grund- oder grund plus aufbautraining?)
> 
> Hast du nur das fahrwerk oder auch die reifen (-dimmension) geändert?  Zwischen den 195er standard und den 225er+17er felge war auf meinem  passat auch ein himmelweiter unterschied und das ohne was am fahrwerk  geändert zu haben.



Ein Tag, Aufbautraining. Das Basis-Training hab ich vorletztes Jahr gemacht, beim ADAC in Schlüsselfeld, sehr zu empfehlen.

Und gleiche Felge, gleiche Reifen, ungefähr gleiche Temperaturen. Ich bin wie gesagt noch auf Winterreifen...


----------



## Zeiss (25. März 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die alte Wasserfall Konsole sicher, aber die SPAs sind vom Grundaufbau ja dann doch recht nah an den Deutschen(Farbkombi natürlich persönlich zu wählen).
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170325/0c90dfdf9df9f72bf7f754d8bb240a4b.jpg



Das Teil mit den Lüftungsdüsen geht gar nicht.... Ist bestimmt auch noch ein TouchScreen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2017)

Touchscreen im Auto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dsdenni schrieb:


> Gut das stimmt aber die 15€ pro Winter die ich an Enteiserspray bezahle ist jetzt nicht die Welt.



Nimm kaltes Wasser. Ist viiiiel schneller, gründlicher und kostet fast nix.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Noch öfter? Also bei mir hält ein satz reifen schon höchstens 3 jahre. Allerdings fahre ich die auch nicht bis auf 1,6mm herunter.


Ist doch für Vielfahrer ein guter Wert finde ich.


MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich freue mich aber auf das Fahrsicherheitstraining demnächst auf dem Sachsenring


Soweit fahren für ein Fahrsicherheitstraining?  Kannst gern davon berichten, habe auch noch einen Gutschein für ein FST am SR. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist doch für Vielfahrer ein guter Wert finde ich.


Naja... geht noch. Normal sind bei mir aber eher 2 jahre. Ich hab nur die letzten 2 sätze sommerreifen so derartig aus gequetscht. 
Die derzeitige werks-bereifung (michelin primacy) macht aber, leider gottes, den anschein, als ob sie 4 jahre halten will. Dabei will ich die doch so schnell als möglich runter haben. 
Fürn sommer muß eindeutig wieder was breiteres her. Die derzeitigen 205er haben mit den 1,6t doch ganz schön zu kämpfen trotz allrad, der durch kraftverteilung auch noch etwas mit hilft. 225er wie auf meinem passat sollen es schon vorzugsweise wieder werden.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. März 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist doch für Vielfahrer ein guter Wert finde ich.
> 
> Soweit fahren für ein Fahrsicherheitstraining?  Kannst gern davon berichten, habe auch noch einen Gutschein für ein FST am SR.
> 
> ...


Naja, ob ich jetzt zum SR fahre oder da nach Geiselwind nimmt sich von mir nicht viel. Aber ja, ich Berichte gern ^^

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Aber ja, ich Berichte gern ^^


...und ich kann die bilder dazu machen...


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

So eine Sch**sse, Mobil 1 will wohl das Mobil 1 NewLife 0W40 einstampfen und einen Nachfolger rausbringen...


----------



## JaniZz (28. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> So eine Sch**sse, Mobil 1 will wohl das Mobil 1 NewLife 0W40 einstampfen und einen Nachfolger rausbringen...


Und jetzt bleibt nur noch rapsöl als Alternative?   

Ist doch eh Humbug. 

Die öle der namenhaften hersteller: Motul, mobil 1, castrol etc nehmen sich bestimmt nichts in Sachen Qualität. 

Finde es immer geil, wenn Leute schreiben: 

"Bin mit dem öl...  Sehr zufrieden" 

Zerlegen die nach jedem ölwechsel den Motor um das beurteilen zu können?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. März 2017)

Sicher doch, nach jedem Tanken von Ultimate auch


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. März 2017)

0W40 kommt mir eh nicht mehr in den Motor, wechsel demnächst auf 5W50.
Das Mobil1 0W40 nimmt zu viel Kraftstoff und Wasser auf und gibt vorallem den Kraftstoff sehr schlecht wieder ab.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Die öle der namenhaften hersteller: Motul, mobil 1, castrol etc nehmen sich bestimmt nichts in Sachen Qualität.



Streiche Castrol und ersetze es z.B. durch Shell


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Und jetzt bleibt nur noch rapsöl als Alternative?
> 
> Ist doch eh Humbug.
> 
> ...



Humbug ist es sicherlich nicht. Wir können uns sehr gern über die Mehrbereisöle unterhalten  Ich fahre M1 0W40 seit ca 10 Jahren, erst im 8er (120.000km mit M1 0W40) und seit dem ich den 7er habe auch im 7er. Und da ich meinen Motor im 8er Anfang Mai zerlege, wird es sich zeigen, wie er innen aussieht 

Aber Castrol ist falsch in der Liste.

Wenn man nach den Zahlen geht, kann es Motul 8100 X-MAX mit M1 aufnehmen, aber auch nicht in allen Bereichen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Mobil1 0W40 nimmt zu viel Kraftstoff und Wasser auf und gibt vorallem den Kraftstoff sehr schlecht wieder ab.



Das stellst Du fest woran?


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 0W40 kommt mir eh nicht mehr in den Motor, wechsel demnächst auf 5W50.
> Das Mobil1 0W40 nimmt zu viel Kraftstoff und Wasser auf und gibt vorallem den Kraftstoff sehr schlecht wieder ab.


Hast Du mal eine Probe Deines Motoröls von einem Labor prüfen lassen, oder ist das so eine urban legend, die am Stammtisch (Foren) erzählt wird?


----------



## Michael2812 (28. März 2017)

Hatte Jahre lang immer wieder das Mobil 0-W40 in einem 2l TFSi, ohne irgendwelche Probleme...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaniZz (28. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Humbug ist es sicherlich nicht. Wir können uns sehr gern über die Mehrbereisöle unterhalten  Ich fahre M1 0W40 seit ca 10 Jahren, erst im 8er (120.000km mit M1 0W40) und seit dem ich den 7er habe auch im 7er. Und da ich meinen Motor im 8er Anfang Mai zerlege, wird es sich zeigen, wie er innen aussieht
> 
> Aber Castrol ist falsch in der Liste.
> 
> ...


Naja das 0w40 ansatt 5w40 besser sein kann für Motor xyz ist klar. 

Aber ob es jetzt von Motul oder mobil1 ist, spielt glaube ich weniger ne Rolle solange die Zulassung die gleiche ist. 

Das wollte ich dit sagen. 


Hatte vor dem letzten ölwechsel 0w40 im Z. 
Jetzt mit 5w40 Motul xcess 8100 läuft er besser. 
Mehr öldruck, wie es sein soll und geringerer Verbrauch.


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Naja das 0w40 ansatt 5w40 besser sein kann für Motor xyz ist klar.
> 
> Aber ob es jetzt von Motul oder mobil1 ist, spielt glaube ich weniger ne Rolle solange die Zulassung die gleiche ist.



Ein ganz klares Jein  Es kommt sehr auf die Additivierung an.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Hatte vor dem letzten ölwechsel 0w40 im Z.
> Jetzt mit 5w40 Motul xcess 8100 läuft er besser.
> Mehr öldruck, wie es sein soll und geringerer Verbrauch.



Wo soll denn "mehr Öldruck" herkommen, wenn es beides -40er Öle sind?


----------



## JaniZz (28. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein ganz klares Jein  Es kommt sehr auf die Additivierung an.
> 
> 
> 
> Wo soll denn "mehr Öldruck" herkommen, wenn es beides -40er Öle sind?


Dadurch daß 5w40 etwas dicker ist als 0w40. 

Ich glaube nicht das mein Auto mich verarscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles dokumentiert


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2017)

Ist doch wohl logisch das man mehr Öldruck bekommt, wenn man ein 0w40 gegen 5w40 tauscht.  Der Verbrauch hat sich dadurch aber nicht geändert. Wenn überhaupt hätte er schlechter werden müssen.

Je dünner das Öl, desto leichter dreht die Ölpumpe. ->minimalst geringerer Verbrauch (<0,1 Liter)


----------



## dsdenni (28. März 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Dadurch daß 5w40 etwas dicker ist als 0w40.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das mein Auto mich verarscht.
> 
> ...


Deine Voltanzeige lügt aber,


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Dadurch daß 5w40 etwas dicker ist als 0w40.



Und wann ist es dicker? 40 ist 40, völlig wumpe, was vor dem W steht.

Von welchen Ölen reden wir gerade?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl logisch das man mehr Öldruck bekommt, wenn man ein 0w40 gegen 5w40 tauscht.



Beim Kaltstart vielleicht, wenn es wärmer wird, juckt es nicht mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Beim Kaltstart vielleicht, wenn es wärmer wird, juckt es nicht mehr.


Das stimmt.


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

Eben, deswegen ist die Aussage "mehr Öldruck" so nicht korrekt...


----------



## JaniZz (28. März 2017)

Zeiss es ist wirklich so, jetzt bei 2000 1/min sind es bei 80 Grad öltemperatur 40 psi. 
Mit dem 0w40 waren es ca 35. 

Im Leerlauf bei warmen öl jetzt 15, vorher 10-12 psi. 

Heute mal locker flockig 6 Stunden geputzt und poliert. 

Muss reichen für die nächsten 12 Monate 
Ist das eine Drecksarbeit, wenn man allea von Hand macht. 

Dafür fühlt sich der Lack an wie gerade frisch aus dem Werk 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Zeiss es ist wirklich so, jetzt bei 2000 1/min sind es bei 80 Grad öltemperatur 40 psi.
> Mit dem 0w40 waren es ca 35.
> 
> Im Leerlauf bei warmen öl jetzt 15, vorher 10-12 psi.



Und genau das kann eben nicht sein, denn 40 ist 40.
Welche Öle sind es denn?


----------



## JaniZz (28. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und genau das kann eben nicht sein, denn 40 ist 40.
> Welche Öle sind es denn?


Jetzt Motul xcess 8100 5w40 

Vorher castrol edge titanium 0w40 

Was macht das castrol öl deiner Meinung nach denn minderwertiger als die anderen? 
Habe nämlich genau wegen dem öldruck Problem das öl getauscht.


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

Na super, bei Castrol findet man natürlich kein Datenblatt zu ihrem Öl, Dreckshaufen.

Castrol neigt zur Verschlammung, auch wenn man die Wechselintervale einhält und auch die Maschine schön heiß fährt. Und da Castrol keine Datenblätter veröffentlicht, ist es schwierig genau zu sagen, warum das so ist. Es gibt eben einpaar Werte, die sehr interessant sind, beispielsweise HTHS, Viskositätindex, TBN (= Total Base Number), Viskosität bei 40° und 100°. Die Sulfatasche ist relativ uninteressant, es sei denn, die Menge weicht gravierend ab.

Dein Motul hat bei 100° eine Viskosität von 14,2mm²/s, das M1 0W40 hat 13,5mm²/s. Das heißt, dass Motul (minimal!) dünner ist. Aber, M1 hat einen Viskositätsindex von 185 und Motul 172. Höherer Wert bedeutet, dass das Öl unempfindlicher gegen die Temperaturerhöhung ist, das sieht man auch am HTHS-Wert (3,7 gegen 3,8, wobei alles >3,5 sehr gut ist). Höherer HTHS-Wert heißt, dass das Öl im heißen Zustand scherstabiler ist (= höhere Kolbengeschwindigkeit ist möglich und entsprechend mehr Druck auf den Ölfilm).


----------



## JaniZz (28. März 2017)

Schlamm mit dem castrol kann ich bestätigen. 

Hab mir den öldeckel angeguckt und war sehr verwundert. 
Sah aus als wenn ich die karre nur zum einkaufen bewegt hätte. 

Fahre aber so gut wie nie unter 30 km und meistens Landstraße Autobahn. 

Mhh naja denke mit Motul fahre ich da besser.


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

Schau Dir einfach die von mir aufgeführten Werte etwas genauer an und  lies Dich in die Materie etwas ein, dass wirst Du auch selber  feststellen, dass Öle eben sehr viel mehr sind als nur 0W40 oder 5W40  oder ... Dann wirst Du auch genau sehen, warum die 5W30-Öle einfach nur  Müll sind, egal von welchem Hersteller sie kommen.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. März 2017)

Ich glaube in unseren Hyundai 1.6 CRDI kommt/kam bisher 5W-30 rein, was wären denn dann Alternativen?

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2017)

Och die Taxis laufen auch 600k mit einem Motor und MB 229.51 5W30 low ash. So großer Müll kann das nicht sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. März 2017)

Mir wäre das sowas von Hupe was für ein Öl da drin ist, Hauptsache da ist überhaupt genug Öl drin. 
Das Thema ist doch mehr Voodoo und Stammtischgebrabbel, jeder schwört auf seine Sorte/Marke. 
Ich nehme einfach das was der Hersteller reinkippt und gut, der wird es ja am besten Wissen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. März 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich glaube in unseren Hyundai 1.6 CRDI kommt/kam bisher 5W-30 rein, was wären denn dann Alternativen?
> 
> Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


Des passt doch, warum ne andere Visokität?


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das Thema ist doch mehr Voodoo und Stammtischgebrabbel



Genau, Du hast verstanden, was ich da geschrieben habe...

@TBF: Die Taxen haben ein ganz anderes Fahrprofil als "normale" Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Riverna (28. März 2017)

Motoröl ist kein Voodoo sondern eine Wissenschaft. Ich bin nicht ohne Grund von Castrol 10w60 auf Mobil 1 5w50 gewechselt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das stellst Du fest woran?



Erfahrungswerte und Ölproben.
Nach knapp über 10tkm ohne Kurzstrecke ist das Öl schon "tot", da deutlich zu viel Kraftstoff im Öl.



keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du mal eine Probe Deines Motoröls von einem  Labor prüfen lassen, oder ist das so eine urban legend, die am  Stammtisch (Foren) erzählt wird?



Siehe oben.


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

Erfahrungswerte, jö, klar...

Ölproben im Labor?

Wenn Du "deutlich zu viel Kraftstoff im Öl" hast, dann hast Du, glaube ich, ganz andere Probleme... nach 10tkm ist kein Öl tot...

@Riverna: Jö, für Dich dürfte M1 5W50 Peak Life die beste Wahl sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte, jö, klar...
> 
> Ölproben im Labor?



Ja und ja.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn Du "deutlich zu viel Kraftstoff im Öl" hast, dann hast Du, glaube  ich, ganz andere Probleme... nach 10tkm ist kein Öl tot...



Nö, das ist normal, zumindest bei dem 0W40.
Passiert halt leicht bei viel Leistung und Lambda 0,8 und weniger.
Hier z.B. ein Ölcheck vom 0W40, Post 28


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2017)

Und woher weißt Du jetzt, dass das am Öl und nicht am Motor desjenigen liegt? Ich ging davon aus, dass Du das Öl aus Deinem Motor hast testen lassen und nicht irgendwas aus irgendeinem Forum zitierst. Davon abgesehen, halte ich die Aussage "das ist normal" recht gewagt, sofern sie nur auf einem einzigen Test eines unbekannten Fahrzeugs beruht.


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

Ich sehe in dem Forum keine Bilder. Und Dein "Ölproblem" ist nicht das Problem vom Öl, sondern motorspezifisch... ein kleiner Unterschied.

Aber die Kommentare von manchen da sind schon geil...



> Das 0W40 ist kein schlechtes Öl oder schmiert weniger gut im  allgemeinen, aber für Leistungsgesteigerte Motoren nicht zu empfehlen  aus genannten Gründen die nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind.


Geil, gerade weil es "nicht so gut schmiert", ist es das Öl von Porsche, AMG, Nissan GT-R (gerade dieser stellt besonders hohe Anforderungen an das Öl...)....  Das sind wahre Profis, alter Schwede...



keinnick schrieb:


> Und woher weißt Du jetzt, dass das am Öl und nicht am Motor desjenigen liegt?



Das sind wohl die Profis dort, das Öl hat "Schwächen, die nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind". Und wenn ein Moderator seine Vermutung kund tut, dann muss es stimmen. Und wenn ich sowas lese:



> Das 0w40 ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung aber mir persönlich war es zu  dünnflüßig. Da einer meiner Turbos etwas Öl durch drückt war der  Ölverbrauch mit dem 0w40 enorm. Ca 1 Liter auf 600 km. Mit dem 5w50 bin  ich jetzt bei ca. dem halben Verbrauch.



dann sage ich nur, öhhhh, klar doch, liegt eindeutig am Öl und nicht an dem Turbo, alles klar Bub. Genau so ein Bullshit wie "0W40 ist sehr dünn um kraftstoff zu sparen". Genau, bei einem HTHS-Wert von 3,8.... jawohlja.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2017)

Weil jeder das Problem hat, der eine Leistungsoptimierung im 35er fährt. Merkt man auch gut, wie viel Öl "flöten geht" bzw. der Kraftstoff und das Wasser aus dem Öl, wenn man mal eine lange Strecke mit mittlerer Last fährt.
Ebenso an deutlich mehr Öldämpfen die normalerweise über die KGE der Verbrennung wieder hinzugefügt werden (sieht man gut in den Logs).
Und ja, bei dem 0W40 ist es anscheinend normal, bei so einer fetten Verbrennung viel Kraftstoff im Öl zu haben. Liegt wohl am Grundöl oder an den Additiven.
Beim 5W50 ist es z.B. nicht der Fall.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Geil, gerade weil es "nicht so gut schmiert", ist es das Öl von Porsche,  AMG, Nissan GT-R (gerade dieser stellt besonders hohe Anforderungen an  das Öl...)....  Das sind wahre Profis, alter Schwede...



Dann gib mir mal ein Beispiel von "Porsche,  AMG, Nissan GT-R" die Lambda 0,75-0,80 fahren 
Aber du musst es ja wissen, der nur Sauger fährt ...


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]Dann gib mir mal ein Beispiel von "Porsche,  AMG, Nissan GT-R" die Lambda 0,75-0,80 fahren 
Aber du musst es ja wissen, der nur Sauger fährt ...[/QUOTE]

Nochmal für Dich: Euer Problem mit dem Öl ist ein motorspezifisches Problem und kein allgemeines...

Ob ich nur Sauger fahre oder nicht, spielt dabei absolut keine Rolle.... ich kann nachdenken und Datenblätter lesen, was man von der Manschaft im von Dir geposteten Thread nicht unbedingt behaupten kann. Da vergleicht man Äpfel mit Pfirsichen und kommt zum Ergebnis, dass Äpfel ******** sind....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2017)

Hab ich geschrieben, dass das Öl generell schlecht ist ? Nein. 
Es nimmt nur Fremdstoffe leicht auf und gibt sie schlecht wieder ab und das ist bei fett laufenden Motoren halt nicht gut.


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es nimmt nur Fremdstoffe leicht auf und  gibt sie schlecht wieder ab und das ist bei fett laufenden Motoren halt  nicht gut.



Wie ich schon sagte:



Zeiss schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dich: Euer Problem mit dem Öl ist ein motorspezifisches Problem und kein allgemeines...



Dieses Öl (NewLife 0W40) wurde genau dafür entwickelt, alles an Dreck aus dem Motor rauszuholen! Es ist für Eure Motoren einfach nicht geeignet, da bei Euch scheinbar der Sprit an den Zylinderwänden runterläuft.... Und je verheizter der Motor ist, desto mehr hat man diesen Effekt... siehe der Kollege mit dem fertigen Turbo. In dem Fall ist 5W50 "besser", aber man nimmt ja auch 10W60, damit die Hydros nicht klappern...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2017)

Mit 10W60 macht man nur eins und das ist die Lader zerstören 
Bei leistungsoptimierten (Turbo) Motoren sind solche Lambdawerte normal um die Abgastemp nicht steigen zu lassen, bzw. ggü. Serie zu senken.
Und ein Öl sollte drauf ausgelegt sein Wasser und Kraftstoff schnell genug wieder abzugeben. Bei den Dieseln auf Kurzstrecke ist das Problem mit der Ölverdünnung noch deutlich akuter.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Riverna: Jö, für Dich dürfte M1 5W50 Peak Life die beste Wahl sein.



Denke ich auch. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit 10W60 macht man nur eins und das ist die Lader zerstören



Aha...
Das sagt nun wer? Gibt es dazu verlässliche Aussagen? Diese Aussage ist nämlich schlicht und ergreifend Blödsinn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. März 2017)

Die ganzen Aussagen zu den Viskositätens sind doch sowieso eigentlich wertlos ohne die Umgebungsbedingungen.
Ein 10W-60 in Finnland ist was anderes als ein 10W-60 in Dubai, usw.
Wer da pauschal sagt, das ist Mist, hat den Sinn der Viskositäten schon mal im Grundsatz ignoriert oder nicht verstanden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Aha...
> Das sagt nun wer? Gibt es dazu verlässliche Aussagen? Diese Aussage ist nämlich schlicht und ergreifend Blödsinn.



Es geht um die Serienlader vom N54 und da die so klein sind, machen die deutlich mehr Drehzahl als ein Singleturbo. 
Im Kaltstart in Verbindung mit einem kalten 10W Öl und hoher Laderdrehzahl ist der Verschleiß dann schon recht hoch.


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die ganzen Aussagen zu den Viskositätens sind doch sowieso eigentlich wertlos ohne die Umgebungsbedingungen.
> Ein 10W-60 in Finnland ist was anderes als ein 10W-60 in Dubai, usw.
> Wer da pauschal sagt, das ist Mist, hat den Sinn der Viskositäten schon mal im Grundsatz ignoriert oder nicht verstanden.



Wenn da das Wort _eigentlich_ nicht wäre...


----------



## fatlace (29. März 2017)

Bei mir im Clubsport kommt auch das Mobil1 0W40 rein demnächst


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2017)

Und welches? Für meinen diesel ist auf der website jedenfalls keines zu finden, da bei mir welches nach VW-norm 507 00 rein muß.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es geht um die Serienlader vom N54 und da die so klein sind, machen die deutlich mehr Drehzahl als ein Singleturbo.
> Im Kaltstart in Verbindung mit einem kalten 10W Öl und hoher Laderdrehzahl ist der Verschleiß dann schon recht hoch.



Das mag beim einem bestimmten Turbolader sein, aber nicht generell. 
Noch dazu ist die Aussage "kaltes 10w Öl beim Kaltstart" recht schwammig und falsch.


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und welches?



Steht doch da, Mobil1 0W40...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2017)

Die haben aber nicht nur eins im sortiment. Hab auch mal durch geschaut, da steht immer nur was von VW norm 502 00/505 00. Das hätte bei meinem alten passat noch gepasst, jetzt aber nicht mehr.
Überhaupt, irgendwie gibt es für meinen nur 5W30-öle...


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

Er wird wohl das NewLife meinen.

Glaub, ich würde an Deiner Stelle M1 ESP 0W40 nehmen, hat aber keine VW-Freigabe, ist aber für DPF geeignet.


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2017)

Ich würde das nehmen was der Hersteller vorgibt... die Denken sich in der Regel dabei schon was.


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

Ja, wie man 0,0000001 Liter auf dem Papier sparen kann 

Du weißt doch selber, dass 5W30 Müll ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde das nehmen was der Hersteller vorgibt... die Denken sich in der Regel dabei schon was.



Da sich sein Fahrzeug auch noch in der Gewährleistung befindet (glaube ich zumindest) würde ich an seiner Stelle eh nur Öl mit der passenden Freigabe fahren.

Und so schlecht sind gute 5W30 nun nicht, vorallem beim Diesel der selten über 100Grad Öl erreicht.


----------



## Zeiss (29. März 2017)

5W30 ist einer der Gründe, warum sich die Ketten beim VW längen... (falls er eine hat)


----------



## Riverna (29. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du weißt doch selber, dass 5W30 Müll ist.


Eigentlich nicht wirklich, unsere ganzen Diesel Fahrzeuge bekommen auch 5w30 C4 Motorenöl und bisher haben wir keine Probleme im gesamten Kundenkreis. Da für mich 5w30 Öl jedoch in kein Auto kommt, habe ich mich mit dem Öl nie wirklich ernsthaft befasst. Bei meinen eigenen Autos sehe ich 0w Öl als zu dünn an und 30er Öl nicht Temperatur beständig. Somit fallen sie auf meinem Raster. "Unsere" Turboautos bekommen alle 5w50 und die Sauger i.d.R. 5w40 oder 10w40.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Glaub, ich würde an Deiner Stelle M1 ESP 0W40  nehmen, hat aber keine VW-Freigabe, ist aber für DPF geeignet.


Ich muß mal sehen. Anscheinend schreibt die vw-norm aber förmlich 5W30  vor (es gibt nur eine hand voll 0W30 öle) und eins mit freigabe hätte  ich schon gerne.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und so schlecht sind gute 5W30 nun nicht, vorallem beim Diesel der selten über 100Grad Öl erreicht.


Meine anzeige meint da aber was anderes. Danach erreicht mein diesel die 100 grad beim öl problemlos und wenn ich auf der autobahn mal für temperatur sorge, werden es in der spitze auch 125 grad.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Meine anzeige meint da aber was anderes. Danach erreicht mein diesel die 100 grad beim öl problemlos und wenn ich auf der autobahn mal für temperatur sorge, werden es in der spitze auch 125 grad.



Dann laufen die neueren 2.0TDI wohl wärmer. 
125Grad ist aber schon viel, da kommt meiner unter viel Last mal gerade hin und der läuft generell sehr warm.
Bist du dir sicher dass die so hoch geht ?


----------



## Kusanar (30. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> 5W30 ist einer der Gründe, warum sich die Ketten beim VW längen... (falls er eine hat)



+ hohe Laufleistung mit dem ewig gleichen Öl dank LongLife-Intervallen... wurde mal irgendwo erwähnt, dass das eigentlich sogar noch das größere Problem ist. Der Abrieb der Kette z.B., der im Öl mitschwimmt, kann dann auch schön seine Schleifwirkung entfalten.


----------



## Zeiss (30. März 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> + hohe Laufleistung mit dem ewig gleichen Öl dank LongLife-Intervallen... wurde mal irgendwo erwähnt, dass das eigentlich sogar noch das größere Problem ist. Der Abrieb der Kette z.B., der im Öl mitschwimmt, kann dann auch schön seine Schleifwirkung entfalten.



Ja, richtig.

Also, so sollte ein Motor nicht aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2017)

Bei Daimler bekommen alle Diesel mit DPF 5W30 Öl und es verrecken auch nicht ständig die Motoren. Die werden sich in der Entwicklung wohl Gedanken drum gemacht haben. Solange man den Motor nicht modifiziert hat, fährt man mit dem vorgeschriebenen Öl ansich ziemlich gut. ...ausgenommen man fährt ständig Rennstrecke oder Rallye oder Hillclimb...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. März 2017)

Und man hält sich in Mitteleuropa auf. denn die Handbücher sagen ja auch was zum Thema andere Klimazone 

Wenn man es eng sieht, müsste man im Winter anderes Öl fahren als im Sommer 
Also schön immer das Öl mit den Reifen wechseln


----------



## Falk (30. März 2017)

Was mich darauf bringt, dass ich auch wieder Öl bestellen sollte. Dürfte bald wieder fällig werden.
Fahre Addinol Super Light 5W40 - komme damit ohne nachfüllen von Wechsel zu Wechsel, habe bisher keine gelängte Kette und behalte leider immer einen halben Liter über (womit ich mir schon mal den Kofferraum-Boden  eingesaut habe, weil die Flasche nicht 100% zugeschraubt war, eigener Fehler...)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. März 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher dass die so hoch geht ?


Ganz sicher, auch wenn das mit den 125 grad noch am anfang mit ein paar tausend kilometer auf dem tacho war. (und ewig langer vollgas-fahrt)
Ich bin aber erst gestern mal via autobahn nach hause gefahren und hab probiert, was das ding jetzt so läuft. Am ende meiner test-geraden (wen es interessiert das stück A4 zwischen gera leumnitz und ronneburg-> bis zur 2. brücke geht es bergauf danach eben) hatte ich laut tacho 210 km/h (laut handy 204) drauf und laut BC kuschelige 121 grad öl. Mit dem "update", was ich jetzt schon ca. 4000km fahre, rennt der caddy hinten raus ganz schön.  (angegeben mit gut 180 )


----------



## Riverna (30. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn man es eng sieht, müsste man im Winter anderes Öl fahren als im Sommer



Ein Mehrbereichsöl müsste man erfinden, da würde man sich sicherlich dumm und dämlich verdienen.


----------



## the_leon (30. März 2017)

Gibt es schon lange, Google mal Stou 

Is aber im Automobilbereich quasi gar nicht verbreitet


----------



## Zeiss (31. März 2017)

Ihr seid doch bekloppt


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2017)

Ich brauch kein Mehrbereichsöl, ich fahr immer nur bei 20°C. 😉


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch bekloppt [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Das nehmen einige hier aber als Kompliment


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ganz sicher, auch wenn das mit den 125 grad noch am anfang mit ein paar tausend kilometer auf dem tacho war. (und ewig langer vollgas-fahrt)
> Ich bin aber erst gestern mal via autobahn nach hause gefahren und hab probiert, was das ding jetzt so läuft. Am ende meiner test-geraden (wen es interessiert das stück A4 zwischen gera leumnitz und ronneburg-> bis zur 2. brücke geht es bergauf danach eben) hatte ich laut tacho 210 km/h (laut handy 204) drauf und laut BC kuschelige 121 grad öl. Mit dem "update", was ich jetzt schon ca. 4000km fahre, rennt der caddy hinten raus ganz schön.  (angegeben mit gut 180 )


Dann hast du die Kiste aber gut eingefahren.  ...und auch ein bischen Glück bei der Seriensteuung gehabt.


----------



## dsdenni (31. März 2017)

Der 1.6er TDi soll auch n bisschen Leistung bekommen haben, während die restlichen (meisten) mehr verbrauchen und langsamer sind


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. März 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Kiste aber gut eingefahren.  ...und auch ein bischen Glück bei der Seriensteuung gehabt.


Das der bock so schnell läuft ist eher der tatsache geschuldet, das er jetzt ca. 28 ps und 50nm mehr hat. 
Mal davon ab, der lief im original-zustand schon tacho-200, allerdings mit seeeehhhhhrrrr viel anlauf.  Jetzt hat das ganze, nach hinten hinaus, doch sehr viel mehr druck, was mich allerdings doch etwas überrascht. Leider fehlt ihm das im unteren bereich, was ich aber der software zuschreibe. Die bügelt irgendwie fast alles glatt. 


dsdenni schrieb:


> Der 1.6er TDi soll auch n bisschen Leistung  bekommen haben, während die restlichen (meisten) mehr verbrauchen und  langsamer sind


1.6er TDI und leistung??? Vieleicht sprichst du von einem renault oder  fiat-motor, aber nicht von dem ding was VW da fabriziert hat. Gott sei  dank haben die die fehlentwicklung eingestampft. (der schafft einfach  die eu6-norm nicht)
Das ding war beim fahren ja noch zäher, als mein jetziger 2.0er mit original 90kw wo er noch neu war. (und der war da schon arg zäh beim beschleunigen, da sich erstmal alles einlaufen mußte)


----------



## dsdenni (31. März 2017)

Ja das Ding ist träger als ein Kaugummi. Musste leider die letzten Fahrstunden dann doch mit nem anderen Fahrlehrer fahren der nur den 1.6er TDi hatte. Bei 197 war schluss und hat auch schon ne Weile gedauert


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2017)

Mei n Fahrschulwagen war nen 75PS Ford Escort, viel mehr als 160 kam da nicht.


----------



## the_leon (31. März 2017)

Meiner ist aktuell nen 320er Touring, zwar viel zu klein beim Einsteigen, aber sonst fährt es sich ganz nett da drin


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. April 2017)

TBF hat es vorhergesagt 😄
Kommentare

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. April 2017)

Hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. April 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> TBF hat es vorhergesagt 
> Kommentare
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


Find ich sehr gut!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (1. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut


Ach was ^^
Fand es trotzdem gut  

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (2. April 2017)

Meine Freundin hat sich gestern ein Auto gekauft, einen 2008er Zafira B  Hat eine interessante Ausstattung, hat Xenon, hat Tempomat, hat Navi, aber hat keine elektrischen Fensterheber hinten... 
Ansonsten ein ganz nettes Auto.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Familienvan? Will Sie dir damit was sagen?


----------



## Zeiss (2. April 2017)

Sie hat ja jetzt schon einen Zafira A und ein Kind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. April 2017)

Achso, ok


----------



## Zeiss (2. April 2017)

Das Auto hat uns schon einpaar Mal den Ar*** gerettet, vor allem beim Umzug.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2017)

Hab jetzt ne (abnehmbare) AHK am Cabrio, für den Umzug kommt einfach ein dicker Anhänger dran  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. April 2017)

Also ich hab da lieber die freie Auswahl bei Charterway mit Mitarbeiterrabatt.  Da muss man wenigstens nicht 500 Mal fahren und nen 40 Tonner mit Ladebordwand hat schon was.  Den mini Hausrat von nem Kollegen haben wir fast komplett in so einen großvolumen Sprinter bekommen. Nur die sensiblen Sachen wie TV usw. haben wir ins Auto gepackt. Da kann man so einen Umzug mal ganz locker mit 3 Leuten an einem Tag machen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2017)

Wenn es in zwei Monaten in die neue Wohnung geht wird wahrscheinlich auch ein geliehener Sprinter den Löwenanteil transportieren. Aber mir gefällt die Idee dass es mit dem Cabrio gehen würde, man also nicht für den Fall der Fälle in einem Zafira rumgurken muss  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Kommt ja auch drauf an wie weit man muss.


----------



## keinnick (3. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da muss man wenigstens nicht 500 Mal fahren und nen 40 Tonner mit Ladebordwand hat schon was.



Ja, vor allem dann, wenn Du mit dem Teil 150 Meter weit weg parken musst, weil Du gar nicht bis zum Haus kommst oder das Teil dort nicht parken kannst / darfst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem dann, wenn Du mit dem Teil 150 Meter weit weg parken musst, weil Du gar nicht bis zum Haus kommst oder das Teil dort nicht parken kannst / darfst.


Wieso kann man da nicht parken? Wohnst du im Wald oder was?


----------



## keinnick (3. April 2017)

Nicht ganz, aber in einer Straße, in der Du mit so einem Brummer keinen Platz hättest. Zumindest nicht, wenn Anwohner ihre Autos auch noch bewegen wollen.   Es ist eine Sackgasse / Anliegerstraße, die recht schmal ist und schon zwei Autos Probleme bekommen, wenn sie aneinander vorbei wollen.


----------



## Zeiss (3. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn es in zwei Monaten in die neue Wohnung geht wird wahrscheinlich auch ein geliehener Sprinter den Löwenanteil transportieren. Aber mir gefällt die Idee dass es mit dem Cabrio gehen würde, man also nicht für den Fall der Fälle in einem Zafira rumgurken muss  .



Ach, so schlecht ist der Zafira auch nicht, vor allem, wenn man was Größeres transportieren will/muss.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Na nen 40 Tonner mal eben wo hinstellen kann ein problem werden, udn Gehwege dürfen nur bis 2,8t befahren werden.

Aber das kommt eben drauf an wo man wohnt. mel letzter Umzug waren nru etwa 800m, das haben wir mit 2 Autos udn Anhänger gemacht. OK, da waren 10 Leute den ganzen Tag beschäftigt


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2017)

Also bis jetzt war das noch nie ein Problem bei uns. Zum Laden/Entladen einfach auf den Hof oder an die Straße gestellt und gut.

Alles in die Wohnung geschmissen, die Kiste zurückgebracht und den Grill angeworfen. 

Vorteil bei großen Fahrzeugen ist auch das man nicht alles auseinander bauen muss. Solange es durch die Wohnungstür passt, kann man es auch laden. Doppelbett in einem Stück? EZ+++


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. April 2017)

Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an wo du wohnst und wie die Geländethematik da rein spielt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2017)

Heute hatte mein Stift wieder einen sehr geilen Fail. 

Auto stand schon drin, ich drücke ihm den Auftrag in die Hand. "Mach schon mal, ich muss erst pissen!"
Auf dem Auftrag stand:

4 Kompletträder ab/anmontieren
Anmerkung: Räder von vorne nach hinten tauschen
4 Kompletträder einlagern

Ich komme wieder und er steckt grade das letzte Rad wieder dran.
Ich so:  Das ging aber fix!
Dann gucke ich...  Warum baut der Depp da nen Winterreifen wieder dran?

Er meint: "Ja, da steht auf dem Auftrag die sollen von vorne nach hinten getauscht werden!"
Ich: "Hast du mal die anderen Arbeitspositionen gelesen?"
Er: "Ne da war ich noch nicht, ich mache erst die Reifen!"
Ich:


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2017)

Also wenn das so auf euren Aufträgen steht, dann steht das da aber sehr ungenau drauf.


----------



## turbosnake (3. April 2017)

Richtig. Dort steht auch nicht das von Winter auf Sommerreifen gewechselt werden soll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2017)

Also bis jetzt konnte ich immer daraus ableiten das ich die Reifen am Fahrzeug einlagere und die eingelagerten auf das Auto baue. Welche sollte ich auch sonst einlagern?   Einfach rübergehen zu VW und da einen Satz klauen und einlagern?


----------



## Seeefe (3. April 2017)

Hätte ich jetzt auch so verstanden. Wenn mitdenken nicht gewünscht ist, ist das natürlich was anderes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2017)

Ne Arbeitsanweisung ist eigentlich so geschrieben, dass solche Fehler nicht passieren.
Einerseits hätte der Azubi mitdenken können, andererseits hat er laut Anweisung eigentlich auch nichts falsch gemacht.
Deswegen schreibt man ja sowas auch so genau wie nötig und so ungenau wie möglich.


----------



## HordyH (4. April 2017)

Mich wundert eher warum er sich mit solch "niederen" Arbeiten wie einem Räderwechsel abgibt, sein Wahnsinns Know-how wird doch garantiert an anderer stelle gebraucht!


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2017)

Deswegen macht es ja der Azubi und er sagt ihm dann, was er falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2017)

Wenn grade nix anderes da ist, dann mache ich auch schonmal ne Wartung oder nen Satz Räder. Kann man sich ja leider nicht aussuchen was an Arbeit reinkommt.  Das hält sich aber zum Glück in Grenzen, den ganzen Tag Reifen kloppen ist absolut nix für mich.

Gestern hab ich sogar nen Blechschrank für Spezialwerkzeug aufgebaut.  Ist jetzt wieder genug Platz da, damit ich schönes neues Spezialwerkzeug bestellen kann.


----------



## Zeiss (4. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn das so auf euren Aufträgen steht, dann steht das da aber sehr ungenau drauf.



Ich frage mal blöd, wie sollte es drauf stehen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. April 2017)

Mein Koreaner ist nun endlich wieder fit und neue Erkenntnisse gab es mit dazu.
Der Bock fährt sich mit neuen Dämpfer wie 10er Restgewinde und man hätte viel Zeit sparen können, sofern die Fachwerkstatt etwas mehr bemüht gewesen wäre. Aber da die Dämpfer und Lager für funktionstüchtig gehalten wurden, lag es eher an den Felgen und am zu geringen Reifenprofil sowie der eventuell falsch eingestellten Spur.

Hier ein Bild vom linken Federbeinstützlager.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2017)

Was war damit überhaupt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. April 2017)

Klingt nach gerappelt wegen Dämpfer im POPO.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich frage mal blöd, wie sollte es drauf stehen?


ZB 
4x Winterräder demontieren und einlagern.
4x Sommerräder auslagern und montieren, dabei die Räder achsweise tauschen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2017)

Die Arbeitspositionen sind allerdings fest von Daimler vorgegeben, da schreiben wir nichts frei Schnauze drauf.

Bremse vorne würde z.B. so aussehen:
2 Kompletträder ab/anmontieren
4 Bremsklötze der Vorderachse erneuern
2 Bremsscheiben der Vorderachse erneuern

Wir machen nur eigene Positionen, wenn es die entsprechende Arbeit noch nicht hinterlegt ist. Alles andere ist nach Vorgabe. Da kann man ja nicht 400 verschiedene Positionen für jede mögliche Art von Räder wechseln haben.


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2017)

Der Auftrag bzw die Aufgabenstellung ist deutlich genug beschrieben. Jeder in der Werkstatt MUSS verstehen was damit gemeint ist. Wenn das ein Stift nicht versteht, sollte er sich beim Arbeiten eventuell mehr anstrengen und den Kopf benutzen. Aber alles in allem kein Beinbruch. Den Kerl ordentlich auslachen und er wird diesen Fehler mit Sicherheit kein zweitesmal machen. 

Bin nun schon die ersten Kilometer mit dem Subaru gefahren, läuft gut der Hobel. Macht richtig Spaß zu fahren... und gestern hat er auch 8 Eintragungen bekommen und ist somit demnächst endlich legal auf der Straße. Warte noch auf die Papiere...


----------



## dsdenni (5. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der Auftrag bzw die Aufgabenstellung ist deutlich genug beschrieben. Jeder in der Werkstatt MUSS verstehen was damit gemeint ist. Wenn das ein Stift nicht versteht, sollte er sich beim Arbeiten eventuell mehr anstrengen und den Kopf benutzen. Aber alles in allem kein Beinbruch. Den Kerl ordentlich auslachen und er wird diesen Fehler mit Sicherheit kein zweitesmal machen.
> 
> Bin nun schon die ersten Kilometer mit dem Subaru gefahren, läuft gut der Hobel. Macht richtig Spaß zu fahren... und gestern hat er auch 8 Eintragungen bekommen und ist somit demnächst endlich legal auf der Straße. Warte noch auf die Papiere...


Hast schon eine Mappe für den Fahrzeugschein


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2017)

Bin mal gespannt wieviele Seiten der Schein dann hat. Bisher habe ich immer nur zwei Seiten voll bekommen, aber da waren es auch maximal 5 Eintragungen und immer recht einfache wie Lenkrad, Spurplatten usw. Diesmal sind es ja alleine 5 wegen der Auspuffanlage. Dann kommt noch das Blowoff dazu, Fahrwerk, Felgen, Luftfilter inkl Verrohrung. Da hat die Rennleitung bei der nächsten Kontrolle richtig was zu lesen.


----------



## Zeiss (5. April 2017)

An die Kfz-Fritzen 

Was würde es kosten (Hausnummer):

-> zwei Köpfe sauber machen
-> zwei Nockenwellen checken
-> Planheit prüfen
-> Ventilspiel in der Führung prüfen
-> die Ventilschaftdichtungen tauschen, 24 Stück

?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2017)

400-600€ ist ja ganz schön zeitintensiv.


----------



## dsdenni (5. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wieviele Seiten der Schein dann hat. Bisher habe ich immer nur zwei Seiten voll bekommen, aber da waren es auch maximal 5 Eintragungen und immer recht einfache wie Lenkrad, Spurplatten usw. Diesmal sind es ja alleine 5 wegen der Auspuffanlage. Dann kommt noch das Blowoff dazu, Fahrwerk, Felgen, Luftfilter inkl Verrohrung. Da hat die Rennleitung bei der nächsten Kontrolle richtig was zu lesen.


Hat mich direkt an das Bild hier erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2017)

Da ich die letzte Saison ein paar Probleme mit meinen 245/35R18 Reifen hatte, bin ich auf 225/40R18 gewechselt. Der Wagen fährt sich schon deutlich angenehmer und etwas weicher. Noch dazu schleift er bei vollem Einfedern nicht mehr am hinteren Radlauf. Noch dazu sieht er dank des größeren Reifenumfanges nun nochmal ein ticken tiefer aus bzw die Reifen füllen den Radlauf besser aus. Mit der Tiefe ist er für mich völl fahrtauglich. Hab lange überlegt welchen Reifen ich nehme, habe mich aber wieder zu den Federal RS-R UHP Reifen entschieden, da ich mit meinen letzten 4 Sätzen auch sehr zufrieden war.

Könnte jeweils noch 1 Zentimeter runter gehen, aber das wäre mir dann doch zuviel. Ausserdem würde er dann beim vollen Einschlagen eventuell wieder an der Karosserie schleifen.


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2017)

Deine Bauteile an der Heckschürze sind tatsächlich deutlich dezenter als ich bisher dachte. Die passen sich gut dem Gesamtbild an.


----------



## Zeiss (5. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 400-600€ ist ja ganz schön zeitintensiv.



Danke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da ich die letzte Saison ein paar Probleme mit meinen 245/35R18 Reifen hatte, bin ich auf 225/40R18 gewechselt.


Tja, ich habs ja vor einem Jahr schon gesagt.  Ist ja nun kein purer Zufall das Reifen mit sehr geringem Querschnitt nur für Showautos taugen.

...was soll dieser Smiley an der Heckstoßstange eigentlich aussagen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Deine Bauteile an der Heckschürze sind tatsächlich deutlich dezenter als ich bisher dachte. Die passen sich gut dem Gesamtbild an.



zumindest von der Seite, 

die Sicht von hinten würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Riverna (5. April 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Deine Bauteile an der Heckschürze sind tatsächlich deutlich dezenter als ich bisher dachte. Die passen sich gut dem Gesamtbild an.



Danke, hätte gerne noch einen Heckdiffusor aber die richtigen, die auch einen Nutzen haben und nicht nur Optik bieten. Kosten mir aktuell zuviel... vielleicht nächste Saison. Mal sehen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...was soll dieser Smiley an der Heckstoßstange eigentlich aussagen?



Nix


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Klingt nach gerappelt wegen Dämpfer im POPO.


Japp, habe heute bei einer anderen FW angerufen, da die Lenkung noch ihren "Service" möchte.
Das Thema hat man immer gekonnt ignoriert in der Werkstatt. Mit meinen Erfahrungen bin ich wenigstens nicht allein, da sind wohl schon andere aufgelaufen.
Die Lenkung scheint generell ein sehr unbequemes Thema bei Hyundai zu sein. Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht bei deinen Fahrzeugen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Japp, habe heute bei einer anderen FW angerufen, da die Lenkung noch ihren "Service" möchte.
> Das Thema hat man immer gekonnt ignoriert in der Werkstatt. Mit meinen Erfahrungen bin ich wenigstens nicht allein, da sind wohl schon andere aufgelaufen.
> Die Lenkung scheint generell ein sehr unbequemes Thema bei Hyundai zu sein. Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht bei deinen Fahrzeugen?


Wie kann eine Werkstatt ein Thema "ignorieren"?  Du gibst den Auftrag Lenkung erneuern und die machen es nicht oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

Bei meinem Polo läufts momentan, sprang Dienstag nicht mehr an... anscheinend ist die Steuerkette übergesprungen  Den Haufen Schei*e hab ich nun auf meine kosten dem Händler bringen lassen


----------



## Kusanar (6. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Bei meinem Polo läufts momentan, sprang Dienstag nicht mehr an... anscheinend ist die Steuerkette übergesprungen  Den Haufen Schei*e hab ich nun auf meine kosten dem Händler bringen lassen



Ufff. Wie alt is das Dingens? Wieviel km aufm Tacho? Am besten sofort bei VW wegen Kulanz anfragen, falls es der Freundliche nicht schon macht. Das ist definitiv ein bekanntes Problem bei VW und sowas ist schon lange kein Einzelfall mehr, auch wenn einem die Dame am Telefon was anderes einbläuen möchte...

PS: Vorraussetzung für eine Kulanzregelung ist allerdings ein lückenloses Scheckheft.


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

nene, VW macht da nix mehr, die Mühle ist 15 Jahre alt und hat jetzt 175tkm runter  habe den Müll vo 2 Monaten gekauft und grundsätzlich 1 Jahr Garantie auf Motor und Getriebe


----------



## aloha84 (6. April 2017)

...Bj. 2002 und Steuerkette?


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

Sagte mir die 1. Werkstatt um die Ecke.
Ich selbst habe absolut keine Ahnung von Autos.


----------



## Kusanar (6. April 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Bj. 2002 und Steuerkette?



Wundert mich auch ein wenig... 


Edith sagt: Aha, der 1.4er FSI mit Motorcode AXU hat tatsächlich Kette. Ist das deiner?


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

Also der Händler rief nun auch nochmal an und bestätigte, dass die Steuerkette übergesprungen sei. 
Es ist das Modell: 0603/659, falls Ihr damit mehr anfangen könnt?

Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt


----------



## aloha84 (6. April 2017)

Das ist ein Polo 9N, 3 Zylinder, 1,2 Liter Hubraum......der hat nach kurzer Recherche tatsächlich ein Kette.
Die 1,4er hatten einen Riemen.

....wenn die (übrigens wartungsfreie) Kette übergesprungen ist, wird die Werkstatt nicht mehr viel machen können, zumindest nicht bei der Laufleistung.
Vermutlich Motorteile wie Ventile etc. hinüber....

POLO 9N 11D4 Steuerkette ubergesprungen... : VW Polo 4


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

so habe ich es gerade auch nachgelesen, bin mal gespannt, ob die karre nun einen Motorschaden hat, und ob der Händler bis Dienstag (seine Aussage) tatsächlich fertig wird!


----------



## hazelol (6. April 2017)

hab mal ne frage an die experten. heute kommt mein m-performance esd an. bin noch am überlegen ob ich den selber wechseln soll oder ob ich es machen lasse. und was das in etwa kosten sollte. 

es handelt sich nur um den esd soll eigentlich plug n play sein. 

Fahrzeug: E92 N53 R6 Zylinder laut dem onlinehändler benötige ich kein zusätzliches befestigungsmaterial ich kann das aktuelle vom serien esd sprich die gummi verwenden. Spannhülsen sind dabei. 

besten dank vorab


----------



## aloha84 (6. April 2017)

Fertig mit was?
WENN der Motor breit ist......war es das.


----------



## Kusanar (6. April 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Polo 9N, 3 Zylinder, 1,2 Liter Hubraum......der hat nach kurzer Recherche tatsächlich ein Kette.
> Die 1,4er hatten einen Riemen.
> 
> ....wenn die (übrigens wartungsfreie) Kette übergesprungen ist, wird die Werkstatt nich mehr viel machen können.
> Vermutlich Motor hinüber....



Auch nicht alle 1.4er anscheinend  

@ForceOne: Hat er von der Leistung her stark nachgelassen bevor er nicht mehr wollte? Oder besonders laut geklackert? Dann könnte die Kette mit ein wenig Glück nur gelängt sein. Geht dann meist auch einher mit aufleuchtender Motorwarnlampe und einem Fehler vom Nockenwellensesnor.
Wenn sie überspringt hast du sehr wahrscheinlich einen Totalschaden am Motor.


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

Ich bin Montag Abend mit der Kiste nach Hause gefahren, der Wagen ist so normal gefahren wie immer und Dienstag in der früh startete er einfach nicht mehr 

Nachdem, was ich gelesen habe, könnte man von einem sicheren Motorschaden ausgehen, wenn das während der Fahrt passiert wäre, dass kann ich aber ja eig. ausschließen

@aloha84, Der Händler ist der Meinung, dass der Wagen bis Dienstag repariert ist


----------



## aloha84 (6. April 2017)

Was soll die Reparatur kosten?


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

Mich sicher nichts, habe, Gott sei Dank, Garantie auf den Müll, die Karre ist erst seit 2 Monaten in meinem Besitz.


----------



## aloha84 (6. April 2017)

Glück gehabt.

Wenn du die Kiste so "müllig" findest, warum hast du sie dann gekauft?


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

Anfänglich hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Karre, der Händler hat nur versprochene Leistungen nicht eingehalten, z.B. kommt kein Wischwasser, sollte repariert werden... hat er nicht gemacht! Dann ging nach ~1 Monat die Motorkontrollleuchte an, Abgas-Probleme, jetzt ist die Kette übergesprungen. 

Für 2 Monate ist mir da zu viel los. Gekauft hatte ich das Auto aus der Not heraus, da ich innerhalb von einer Woche ein Auto organisieren musste und die anderen angesehenen Autos waren noch viel schlimmer + mein Budget war Begrenzt 2000>


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2017)

Für das Geld, hätte ich sowas gekauft.
Audi 80 Mit Neuen Tuv Sommer und Winterreifen  als Limousine in Karlsbad


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

inzwischen bin ich der meinung, dass alles besser gewesen wäre, als dieses Auto zu kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2017)

Unter Zeitdruck nen Auto kaufen ist nie gut, aber ne Woche reicht eigentlich um was ordentliches zu finden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2017)

Kpmmt drauf an wo, in Wob und Umgebung bei dem Preisniveau eher nicht


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2017)

Dann muss man halt mal ein paar Kilometer fahren.


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2017)

Kommt drauf an, was man will, würde ich sagen. Der Audi 80 aus dem Link ist perfekt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. April 2017)

Ich hätte nen 190E gekauft, da gibts einige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2017)

Ich hätte einen von unseren W212 oder S212 gekauft, die wir grade super günstig im Abverkauf haben. Lagerwagen letzte Serie vom 212Mopf, viel Aussattung, wenig Geld.


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2017)

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette...

Du hast schon gelesen, dass er 2000€ Budget hatte???


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2017)

Reicht doch für die erste Rate.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage an die experten. heute kommt mein m-performance esd an. bin noch am überlegen ob ich den selber wechseln soll oder ob ich es machen lasse. und was das in etwa kosten sollte.
> 
> es handelt sich nur um den esd soll eigentlich plug n play sein.
> 
> ...




https://www.leebmann24.de/media/l24/eba/22335783.pdf


----------



## keinnick (6. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen von unseren W212 oder S212 gekauft, die wir grade super günstig im Abverkauf haben. Lagerwagen letzte Serie vom 212Mopf, viel Aussattung, wenig Geld.



Warum hast Du Dir dann nen A3 bestellt?


----------



## ForceOne (6. April 2017)

War zu dem Zeitpunkt des Kaufs leider nicht wirklich mobil und wohne im nichts, 2x in verschiedene Städte fahren, Autos anschauen und kaufen... naja, bin gespannt ob die Karre wieder schnell fit ist


----------



## fatlace (6. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage an die experten. heute kommt mein m-performance esd an. bin noch am überlegen ob ich den selber wechseln soll oder ob ich es machen lasse. und was das in etwa kosten sollte.
> 
> es handelt sich nur um den esd soll eigentlich plug n play sein.
> 
> ...



Alten esd an der passenden stelle absägen und den neuen dran, das verbindungsstück sollte eig immer dabei sein, ist ne arbeit von 10-20minuten.
Freu dich auf den schönen sound 

Heute war ich beim Tüv, Fahrwerk eingetragen 
Eingetragen mit einem Verstellberreich von 300-320mm RM-BK an der VA/HA.
Jetzt noch Achsvermessung und Licht einstellen und die Kiste ist fertig für Carfreitag 

Ist noch jemand an dem WE am Nürburgring?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum hast Du Dir dann nen A3 bestellt?


Weil nen S3 flotter ist.


----------



## Kusanar (7. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> War zu dem Zeitpunkt des Kaufs leider nicht wirklich mobil und wohne im nichts, 2x in verschiedene Städte fahren, Autos anschauen und kaufen... naja, bin gespannt ob die Karre wieder schnell fit ist



Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen. Wenn nur die Kette gelängt ist, dann ist das ja relativ flott erledigt.


----------



## ForceOne (7. April 2017)

Danke, ich habe im Detail nicht mehr nachgefragt, ich habe aktuell auch einfach keine Lust mehr mich mit dem Auto zu befassen,
ich habe für die Zeit erstmal ein Firmenauto, also wenigstens mobil.. j


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. April 2017)

Da hast du aber n netten Chef


----------



## ForceOne (7. April 2017)

Ja, das rettet mich auch, und zur Belohnung bin ich noch krank und verabschiede mich nach nur 4 Stunden arbeiten ins Wochenende... Bei mir läuft


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. April 2017)

Die Nase?


----------



## moe (7. April 2017)

Hey Leute,
Ich will mir morgen den zweiten Lauf der VLN am Ring anschauen, finde aber keine Infos über den Livestream auf der Seite. Hat den schon mal einer benutzt? Kostet der was? Gibts evtl bessere Alternativen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich will mir morgen den zweiten Lauf der VLN am Ring anschauen, finde aber keine Infos über den Livestream auf der Seite. Hat den schon mal einer benutzt? Kostet der was? Gibts evtl bessere Alternativen?


Einfach morgens auf VLN Langstreckenmeisterschaft Nurburgring gucken, dann ist der online. Gucke ich jedes Mal wenn ich nicht dort bin.  Und selbstverständlich kostenlos. Die bessere Alternative ist direkt an die Strecke stellen.


----------



## STSLeon (7. April 2017)

Alternativ bei YouTube DriveTribe abonnieren. Ist eh ein sehr guter Kanal zum Thema Auto


----------



## moe (8. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die bessere Alternative ist direkt an die Strecke stellen.



Danke dir.  Würde ich ja nur zu gerne, wenn diese Kohlen nicht immer wären... :/




STSLeon schrieb:


> Alternativ bei YouTube DriveTribe abonnieren. Ist eh ein sehr guter Kanal zum Thema Auto



Hab ich, lohnt auf jeden Fall. 
Ich mag auch Chris Harris sehr. Allerdings hat der zu wenig guten content.


----------



## STSLeon (8. April 2017)

Chris Harris macht jetzt Top Gear. Da wird nichts mehr kommen auf Youtube


----------



## moe (9. April 2017)

Jou, macht er auch gar nicht mal so schlecht. An Clarkson Hammond und May wird die neue Besetzung allerdings nie ran kommen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2017)

Sie machen doch auch was anderes, die zu kopieren ist doch eh sinnlos.


----------



## STSLeon (9. April 2017)

Mir gefällt die Staffel 24 jetzt deutlich besser als Grand Tour. Man merkt wie sich die Show entwickelt und auch die Moderatoren untereinander. 

Bei GT sind es die gleichen Witze wie zu Top Gear Zeiten und Celebrity Brain Crash und the American sind einfach nur nervig. Die erste Folge mit den Hypercars war die Beste.


----------



## moe (9. April 2017)

@turbosnake: Wie meinst du das?

@Leon: Das unterschreibe ich genau so. Ohne diesen nervigen Chris Evans ist die Sendung so viel besser und man merkt einfach, dass die drei immer besser zusammen arbeiten. 

Bei GT hab ich das Gefühl, dass Amazon verzweifelt versucht, Top Gear weiter zu führen, ohne nen Rechtsstreit mit der BBC anzufangen. Wirkt auch alles wesentlich aufgesetzter, als früher und es fehlt an guten Ideen. Die zweite Folge z.b. war einfach nur Müll.

btw: Wie kann man bei tapatalk mehre Personen zitieren? Bin wohl zu doof dafür.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2017)

Einfach die gewünschten Beiträge antippen und zitieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2017)

Hatte gestern einen 335i vor mir, da konnte man die Leistung riechen und das Heck war ganz gut schwarz.  Außerdem hat man die Turbos im Stand gehört... ...ich glaub der war nicht ganz Serie... 
Immer wenn er Gas gegeben hat gabs 2 schwarze Balken auf der Straße.  Der hat sein Gerät wenigstens anständig benutzt.


----------



## hazelol (11. April 2017)

wars wenigstens ein e92 alles andere geht garnicht 
aber ja 335 geht eigentlich nicht besser, außer ein richtigen m3. 

leider findet man diese fahrzeuge nicht so einfach. zumindest aus seriösen vorbesitz und unverbastelt fast unmöglich.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man die Turbos im Stand gehört...


Wie geht das?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hatte gestern einen 335i vor mir, da konnte man die Leistung riechen und das Heck war ganz gut schwarz.  Außerdem hat man die Turbos im Stand gehört... ...ich glaub der war nicht ganz Serie...
> Immer wenn er Gas gegeben hat gabs 2 schwarze Balken auf der Straße.  Der hat sein Gerät wenigstens anständig benutzt.



So muss das  
Roch der auch leicht süßlich ? Dann war da auch Ethanol/Methanol im Spiel.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie geht das?



Ist bei einer geänderten AGA normal, dass man das zwitschern der Lader hört macht meiner auch


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> wars wenigstens ein e92 alles andere geht garnicht
> aber ja 335 geht eigentlich nicht besser, außer ein richtigen m3.
> 
> leider findet man diese fahrzeuge nicht so einfach. zumindest aus seriösen vorbesitz und unverbastelt fast unmöglich.


Jop war ein e92. Der 335i ging auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als ein M3. Ein M3 macht gradeaus im 3. Gang keine Streifen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> So muss das
> Roch der auch leicht süßlich ? Dann war da auch Ethanol/Methanol im Spiel.
> 
> 
> ...


Ne nach E85 roch der nicht, nur schön reiner Sprit. 

Ich vermute mal der hatte nach dem Turbo nur noch einen 1 Zellen Kat und einen Absorptionsdämpfer bei dem vergessen wurde das Rohr zu lochen.


----------



## hazelol (11. April 2017)

so heute hab ich ein termin in einer mietwerkstatt zum wechseln vom serien esd auf m performance original bestellt bei leebmann. bei der bestellung hatte ich gefragt ob zusätzliches material benötigt wird. dieses wurde verneint. 

BMW e92 n53 -> 325i 

nach dem ich mir die einbau anleitung von bmw angesehen habe. brauche ich also ein flex um den serien esd vom msd zu trennen. der performance esd wird dann mit einer schelle befestigt. 
die frage ist jetzt nun ist der rohr durchmesser vom msd größer oder kleiner als der vom neuen performance esd sodass ich die rohre in einander schieben kann bevor ich die schelle fest mache. 
falls nicht was mache ich den wenn ich etwas ungerade den schnitt setze dann würden bei gleichem rohr durchmesser ja kein fließender übergang sein hält die schelle dann überhaupt dicht? 

hab bisher mit kfz arbeiten nicht sehr viel erfahrung, bisher nur einmal den msd und esd bei meinem alten golf gewechselt und dort war das eine rohr größer als das andere und die konnten in einander geschoben werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2017)

Eine Schelle war ja dabei, oder ?
Dann einfach abschneiden, PP ESD dran und Schelle drauf.


----------



## hazelol (11. April 2017)

ja eine schelle soll dabei sein. hab das paket noch nicht aufgemacht liegt noch im kofferraum, die frage ist schieben die rohre sich in ein ander, sodass es relativ egal is wie gerade der schnitt ist, oder sind die durchmesser gleich und werden allein durch die schelle verbunden und abgedichtet.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2017)

Wie ist es denn jetzt und was steht in der Anleitung? Ansonsten: Siehst Du ja dann. Du wirst ja sicher kaum so schief schneiden, dass Du 4cm Versatz hast. Streng Dich halt ein wenig an und flexe das Teil halbwegs gerade ab.


----------



## hazelol (11. April 2017)

https://www.leebmann24.de/media/l24/eba/22335783.pdf

das ist die anleitung. ist für mich nicht ersichtlich ob die rohre sich in einander schieben oder nicht. und die frage bleibt nach wie vor reicht die schelle allein um ordentlich abzudichten.
ich hab nicht so extrem lust darauf die esd abzusägen und dann fest zustellen mir fehlt doch etwas


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2017)

Die Schelle reicht. 
Schneid den ESD halbwegs grade ab, dass ist das auch alles vernünftig dicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn jetzt und was steht in der Anleitung? Ansonsten: Siehst Du ja dann. Du wirst ja sicher kaum so schief schneiden, dass Du 4cm Versatz hast. Streng Dich halt ein wenig an und flexe das Teil halbwegs gerade ab.


Flexen ist doch mega der Aufwand.  Extra das ganze Gelumpe ausbauen ist doch viel zu viel Arbeit.
Einfach ne Rohrschneidkette nehmen und 10 Minuten später mit Vollgas wieder vom Hof fahren.  Sollte in jeder guten Werkstatt rumliegen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Müsste da nicht ne kleine Säbelsäge auch gehen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2017)

Naja das sieht meistens aus wie Hackfleisch.  Das ist eher was für grobe Arbeiten und Stahl damit sägen ist sowieso nicht so der Bringer. Dünnes Blech ist ok, wenn es dicker wird, heizt man die Sägblätter da so durch und muss drücken wie verrückt. Dann gehen diese Wabbelblätter überall hin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2017)

Hm, mit den Kurzen ging es bisher bei mir zwar, aber Auspuffrohre waren noch nicht bei.


----------



## fatlace (12. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> https://www.leebmann24.de/media/l24/eba/22335783.pdf
> 
> das ist die anleitung. ist für mich nicht ersichtlich ob die rohre sich in einander schieben oder nicht. und die frage bleibt nach wie vor reicht die schelle allein um ordentlich abzudichten.
> ich hab nicht so extrem lust darauf die esd abzusägen und dann fest zustellen mir fehlt doch etwas



selbst wen du 2 cm zu viel abschneidest, passt das noch locker mit der schelle


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja das sieht meistens aus wie Hackfleisch.  Das ist eher was für grobe Arbeiten und Stahl damit sägen ist sowieso nicht so der Bringer. Dünnes Blech ist ok, wenn es dicker wird, heizt man die Sägblätter da so durch und muss drücken wie verrückt. Dann gehen diese Wabbelblätter überall hin.



Vernünftiges Sägeblatt drauf, dann geht das auch, selbst bei Edelstahl mit 2mm Wandstärke.


----------



## hazelol (12. April 2017)

also haben es mit ner flex gemacht. msd und esd raus. bzw. der esd war ein langes stück bis zum kat.  dort konnte man ihn abschrauben dann mit einer flex den endtopf abtrennen und mit der schelle den neuen esd dran machen. alles zusammen wieder auf die gummi und fest schrauben fertig. an sich hat das ganze gut 30 min gedauert bis wir klar gekommen sind. insgesamt haben wir aber eine stunde gebraucht. knapp 30 min sind dafür drauf gegangen die gummi abzukriegen, ohne diese zu beschädigen. immerhin weiß ich jetzt das es beim tüv keine probleme gibt weil die dinger noch bombenfest sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vernünftiges Sägeblatt drauf, dann geht das auch, selbst bei Edelstahl mit 2mm Wandstärke.


Ja es "geht" auch aber wirklich toll ist es nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. April 2017)

Apropo TÜV und Eintragung, wie bekommt man denn einen lauteren (ich nehme an der ist lauter) eingetragen?
Ich denke aktuell ist keine Eintragung möglich wenn das Auto lauter als Serie wird?

Könnte Klutten was zu sagen?


----------



## hazelol (12. April 2017)

der m performance esd brauch keine eintragung.  er hat eine e nummer. und wenn jemand wissen möchte ob ich den fahren darf, kann er sich gerne unter das auto legen und nachschauen die nummer ist dort eingraviert 

bin echt zufrieden hört sich wirklich extrem gut an im vergleich zum serien esd. 

mal eine andere frage. beim thema felgen geht es hier direkt weiter kann ich irgendwo listen finden mit felgen und reifen größen und kombinationen die ich fahren darf? ich liebäugel gerade nämlich mit schicken 19 zoll felgen, aber bevor ich mir neue kaufe und am ende heißt es die darfst du nicht fahren. möchte ich mich gern absichern ein kollege hat sich nämlich z4 felgen auf seinen 1er ziehen lassen und beim tüv wurde ihm dann gesagt bitte runter damit die sind nicht zulässig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja es "geht" auch aber wirklich toll ist es nicht.



Oder man nimmt sowas, dann muss man nicht ausbauen.
http://www.mytoolstore.de/images/products/bosch/3165140813228.jpg


----------



## the_leon (12. April 2017)

Wasn das für Spielzeug?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt sowas, dann muss man nicht ausbauen.
> http://www.mytoolstore.de/images/products/bosch/3165140813228.jpg


Damit kommt man da doch nirgends hin, viel zu dick das Ding. Ne Rohrschneidkette braucht nur ca. 20mm Platz um das Rohr, da muss man nie was ausbauen.
Mit ner Flex kann man höchstens an alten Autos arbeiten, wo der Auspuff 10 Meter Platz zu jeder Seite hat.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Apropo TÜV und Eintragung, wie bekommt man denn einen lauteren (ich nehme an der ist lauter) eingetragen?
> Ich denke aktuell ist keine Eintragung möglich wenn das Auto lauter als Serie wird?
> 
> Könnte Klutten was zu sagen?


Es gibt keine lauteren Auspuffe mit Tüv.  Die sind alle genauso laut wie der Serienauspuff.


----------



## RaptorTP (12. April 2017)

reicht für die Arbeit würde ich sagen  



mal ne Frage - ich denke mal das ich mir ziemlich sicher bin - will nur mal das hier gegenchecken  - Thread zufällig gefunden  

und zwar:

folgende Symptome:

manchmal geht das "Auto"  <- Opel Astra H  1,6 Benziner "Familienkutsche"- schlecht zu starten.
Während der Fahrt - vor allem beim beschleunigen ruckelt er hin und wieder mal.
Mal mehr mal weniger. Bei gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit tritt das Ruckeln nur seeeehr seeehr selten auf.


mein Verdacht liegt beim AGR

ist da vielleicht jemand der jetzt sagen könnte  - jupp, kenn ich - genau das.

Bisher spuckt das Fahrzeug keine Fehler raus, bzw. meldet nichts.
hab schon gelesen das wenn es hartnäckiger wird - auch ne Leuchte angeht.

vielen Dank


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2017)

Bosch GWS 12v-76


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch endlich mal die neuen Sommerräder montiert, me gusta!
Fehlt nur noch die Folierung vorne.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. April 2017)

Geile Felgen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> mal eine andere frage. beim thema felgen geht es hier direkt weiter kann ich irgendwo listen finden mit felgen und reifen größen und kombinationen die ich fahren darf? ich liebäugel gerade nämlich mit schicken 19 zoll felgen, aber bevor ich mir neue kaufe und am ende heißt es die darfst du nicht fahren. möchte ich mich gern absichern ein kollege hat sich nämlich z4 felgen auf seinen 1er ziehen lassen und beim tüv wurde ihm dann gesagt bitte runter damit die sind nicht zulässig.



Kannst dich nach dieser maximalen Größe am E92 richten: 

- VA 225er Reifen, 8,5J Felge min ET30
- HA 255er Reifen, 9,5J Felge min ET35

Reifen mit FSL oder sehr breit bauenden Reifen jeweils 5mm dazu.


----------



## dsdenni (12. April 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Geile Felgen


+1 

Welche Felgen sind das?


----------



## ForceOne (12. April 2017)

Will nur mal kurz mitteilen,  dass mein Polo wieder läuft. Steuerkette ist übergesprungen und Ventile waren wohl verbogen. Naja, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft.


----------



## dsdenni (12. April 2017)

Dann mal gut das du dafür nix blechen musstest.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2017)

RaptorTP schrieb:


> ist da vielleicht jemand der jetzt sagen könnte  - jupp, kenn ich - genau das.


Ich hab da nen heißen Tipp für dich!  Zu Opel bringen, Diagnose stellen lassen und dann reparieren. Auf blauen Dunst einfach Teile tauschen war noch nie eine brauchbare Lösung.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Dann mal gut das du dafür nix blechen musstest.


Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt...  Das ist nicht "gut" sondern "normal". Ein Händler kann an Privat nicht ohne Gewährleistung verkaufen. Auf deine Banane aus dem Supermarkt hast du auch 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Wenn du nach Hause kommst und feststellst das deine Banane nach Apfel schmeckt, dann kannst du die wieder hinbringen und bekommst eine reparierte oder neue Banane zurück.


----------



## ForceOne (12. April 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Dann mal gut das du dafür nix blechen musstest.



Dann hätte ich auch einen Aufstand gemacht!


----------



## fatlace (12. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kannst dich nach dieser maximalen Größe am E92 richten:
> 
> - VA 225er Reifen, 8,5J Felge min ET30
> - HA 255er Reifen, 9,5J Felge min ET35
> ...



235/265 geht auch 

wir waren letztes we bei dem schönen wetter auch etwas unterwegs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruptet (12. April 2017)

Kurze Frage und folgendes Problem;

Innen und Außenbeleuchtung funktionieren, aber wenn ich den Lichtschalter auf Auto lasse, leuchten zwar die Scheinwerfer, aber die Innenbeleuchtung geht nach etwa einer Sekunde aus.
Schalte ich manuell auf Abblendlicht, funktioniert beides.

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Sensor im Arsch ist oder kennt das Problem jemand ?


----------



## Zeiss (12. April 2017)

@Fatlace: Ist es ein S2000? 

Gestern die Standlichter beim 7er getauscht, was für eine Sch**sse...


----------



## fatlace (12. April 2017)

Ja, haben wir vor 2 Jahren komplett neu aufgebaut 
ein auto bei dem das schrauben noch richtig spaß macht 
hält auch sehr gut mit gegen meinen 
gegen nen stock 335i vom kollegen hab ich neulich auch auf der bahn gedrückt, von 80-220 hatte ich die nase auch leicht vorne


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> wir waren letztes we bei dem schönen wetter auch etwas unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum sind die VW Embleme schwarz? Meiner Meinung nach sieht das "billig" aus.


----------



## fatlace (12. April 2017)

weil ich chrom nicht leiden kann


----------



## dsdenni (12. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt...  Das ist nicht "gut" sondern "normal". Ein Händler kann an Privat nicht ohne Gewährleistung verkaufen. Auf deine Banane aus dem Supermarkt hast du auch 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Wenn du nach Hause kommst und feststellst das deine Banane nach Apfel schmeckt, dann kannst du die wieder hinbringen und bekommst eine reparierte oder neue Banane zurück.



Das ist mir klar, ich meinte das halt im Sinne von gut das du nix zahlen musstest, wäre sonst vermutlich nicht ganz günstig geworden.


----------



## RaptorTP (12. April 2017)

@ thebadfrag

ein richtiger Autofreund schraubt selbst.
so lang überall hinkommt ....

meine letzte Diagnose war auch sofort richtig und die Reparatur hat mich nur 22€ + Zeit gekostet - sowie 1L Kühlflüssigkeit die ich noch im Keller stehen hatte.

Mein Thermostat hatte sich verabschiedet.

blauer Dunst ist das auf keinen Fall, meist sogar mehr als nur blind Fehler auslesen und ohne eine Hirnwindung zu nutzen erst mal teuer Zeug ausgetauscht.

Ich habe nun den Luxus das es ein Problem ist das nicht akut behoben werden muss.
Deswegen mach ich mir erst mal selbst den Kopf bzw. schaue ob ich es selbst beheben kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2017)

Und wie willst du das ohne ein Diagnosegerät bewerkstelligen?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. April 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Welche Felgen sind das?



Danke, danke 
Das sind Autec Wizards, 17x7,5, Gunmetal Grey


----------



## hazelol (13. April 2017)

so hab jetzt mal was raus gesucht. 
eintragen muss ich wenn ich das richtig verstehe nur die hinteren die vorderen sollen eintragungsfrei sein. 

VA:
AEZ Antigua 8,5J x 19H2 ET33 120.0/5

mit DUNLOP 225-35R 19 SP SPORT MAXX RT ZR 88Y

HA:
AEZ Antigua 9,5J x 19H2 ET32 120.0/5 
mit DUNLOP 255-30R 19 SP SPORT MAXX RT2 MFS XL ZR 91Y


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das ohne ein Diagnosegerät bewerkstelligen?


Bin kein KFZler, aber gibt es nicht auch mehr als nur einen Weg nach Rom bei der Reparatur eines KFZ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. April 2017)

Natürlich, udn ein guter Mechaniker (so nannte man des früher zumindest  ) kann das bei rel. gut eingrenzbaren Dingen sehr wohl ohne. Ich glaube sogar stark, das TBF so einer ist ( der Nimmt doch den Schraubendreher, hält den an den Motorblock udn sagt dir was defekt ist


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2017)

O-Ton  bei der Oldiwerkstatt zu der Aufgabe: Bitte überprüfen Sie ob die Ventile richtig eingestellt sind.
--> ich hör mir die mal an


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Bin kein KFZler, aber gibt es nicht auch mehr als nur einen Weg nach Rom bei der Reparatur eines KFZ?


Leider kommt man manchmal nur mit Diagnosegerät in Rom an.

Grade die Prüfung von Regelkreisen (wie z.B. AGR) kannst du nur mit einem Tester machen.
Woher soll man auch sonst wissen was das MSG gerade macht?
Du klemmst dein Multimeter an das AGR Ventil und misst 8,7V. Zwei Sekunden später misst du 5V dann wieder 10V. Woher soll man jetzt wissen ob das richtig war oder was defekt ist? Dann muss man auf jeden Fall die berechnete Luftmasse überprüfen und das per Hand zu berechnen dauert ca. Ne Stunde pro Messwert. Der Tester spuckt dir 10 Werte pro Sekunde aus.
Außerdem kannst du ohne Tester keinerlei Ansteuerungen vornehmen, Stecker abziehen für 0 Ansteuerung geht nicht wegen sofortigem Notlauf.

Wenn die Ölwanne undicht ist oder nen Ladeluftschlauch geplatzt ist, dann kann man dad eventuell auch ohne machen. Wobei man bei einem geplatzten Ladeluftschlauch die HFM Driftkompensation zurücksetzen muss also braucht man auch wieder einen Tester.
Neue Steller müssen fast alle angelernt werden, das passiert auch nicht alleine von Zauberhand.

Ich bin wenn ich nicht grade was rein mechanisches mache mehr am Tester als am Auto. Ist schnell, effizient und vorallem stimmt die Diagnose.

Ich bestelle machmal pro Tag locker 4000 Euro an Teilen für verschiedene Autos und da muss die Diagnose 100% stimmen. Da kann man nicht erstmal anfangen was neu zu machen und dann mal gucken. So nach dem Motto: Machen wa erstmal den Motorleitungssatz, Drosselklappe, Lambdasonde und MSG neu, nem Tauschmotor können wir ja immer noch einbauen... 
Grade bei Tauschmotoren wo es dann in Richtung 20000€+ geht, sollte der Befund schon gut sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> O-Ton  bei der Oldiwerkstatt zu der Aufgabe: Bitte überprüfen Sie ob die Ventile richtig eingestellt sind.
> --> ich hör mir die mal an


Aber glaube mal, wenn der Mechaniker den Motor kennt, stimmt das auch


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> 235/265 geht auch



Vorne je nach Reifen, hinten auf keinen Fall.
Bei mir haben meine alten Räder mit 255/30r19 ET35 hinten geschliffen (Michelin PSS mit FSL). 
Meine jetzigen 265/30r19 ET38 passten auch nur mit minimal bördeln und recht schmalen Conti SC6.



hazelol schrieb:


> so hab jetzt mal was raus gesucht.
> eintragen muss ich wenn ich das richtig verstehe nur die hinteren die vorderen sollen eintragungsfrei sein.
> 
> VA:
> ...



Musst dich an der HA auf leichte Karosseriearbeiten einstellen (Kanten leicht anlegen). Mit erhöhtem Sturz geht es vielleicht auch ohne Kanten anlegen.


----------



## fatlace (13. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vorne je nach Reifen, hinten auf keinen Fall.
> Bei mir haben meine alten Räder mit 255/30r19 ET35 hinten geschliffen (Michelin PSS mit FSL).
> Meine jetzigen 265/30r19 ET38 passten auch nur mit minimal bördeln und recht schmalen Conti SC6.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie variiert das von Karosse zu Karosse, Kollege und ich hatten gleiche Felgen Dimension und die selben Michelin reifen, ich konnte noch Spurplatten fahren, bei ihm hat es geschliffen.
Unsere Autos waren von der Tiefe auch identisch, evtl 1-2mm unterschied.

Ich rate übrigens jedem ab, bei einem E92 hinten was an den Kotflügeln zu machen. die Kanten sind derart dick, die kriegt man nicht vernünftig angelegt, jedenfalls nicht so sauber das man es nicht sieht.
Ich hab da schon so viele gesehen die verhunzt waren, unglaublich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. April 2017)

Ja, die Kanten sind fies.
Hab bei meinem auch nur die Kante um ein paar mm angelegt, das geht noch recht problemlos.
Ist aber kein Vergleich zu anderen Autos. Letztens noch von einem E46 angelegt.
Die haben zwar auch eine dicke Kante mit Dichtmasse drin, das Zeug bekommt man aber recht gut raus und dann lässt sich die Kante wunderbar flach anlegen.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Warum sind die VW Embleme schwarz? Meiner Meinung nach sieht das "billig" aus.


Ich hätte es auch schwarz gemacht, sieht wesentlich besser als Chrom aus.


----------



## s-icon (15. April 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> weil ich chrom nicht leiden kann



Aber dann bitte auch Konsequent sein und die AGA bzw. die Blenden tauschen/lackieren


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2017)

Ein bisschen fetter verbrennen und das erledigt sich von selbst  .


----------



## fatlace (15. April 2017)

Ja da kommen noch Carbon endrohre dran, und es werden auch alle GTI embleme entfernt


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte auch Konsequent sein und die AGA bzw. die Blenden tauschen/lackieren


Auspuff lackieren? Das hält aber nur bis zur Eisdiele und zurück.


----------



## fatlace (15. April 2017)

nein das hält auch so wen man den richtigen lack nimmt und die rohre richtig bearbeitet 
bin da aber auch kein fan von, bin nur am überlegen ob 100er oder 114er endrohre


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2017)

Du willst chemisch den Chrom entfernen und dann einen Metalllack finden der Hitzebeständig bis 700°C ist und gleichzeitig auch noch Säurebeständig und Schlagfest?  Ok viel Glück. 

Es gibt zwar "Auspufflack" aber der ist eher was für die Eisdiele. Wenn der nen paar Mal richtig durchgeheizt wurde, dann bröckelt der so wieder ab.


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2017)

Bei den Motorrädern meiner Cousins scheint es zumindest zu funktionieren... 

Gibt anscheinend doch so einen standfesten Lack.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fatlace (15. April 2017)

5€ ofenrohrlack der hitzebeständig bis 800grad ist, probier es aus  
das du auch immer aus allem ne wisschenschaft machen musst


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2017)

Motorrad und Auto sind aber Temperaturtechnisch doch zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> 5€ ofenrohrlack der hitzebeständig bis 800grad ist, probier es aus
> das du auch immer aus allem ne wisschenschaft machen musst


Ofenrohrlack bröckelt von Edelstahl so wieder ab wenn der durchgeschüttelt wird. Alles schon probiert. Unsere Kunden sind auch schon auf die Idee gekommen. Und Chrom kann man eh nicht Lackieren. Den da runter zu bekommen ist allein schon ein riesen Aufwand.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2017)

Mit bestimmten Reinigern null Problem 
Frag mal die WaKü-Jungs.


----------



## HordyH (15. April 2017)

700 Grad am Endrohr?

Wie will man das schaffen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> 700 Grad am Endrohr?
> 
> Wie will man das schaffen?


Lange Vollgas fahren.  Autos die Flammen spucken haben da sogar noch mehr °C.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2017)

Also mehr als blau habe ich noch nicht hingekriegt und das sind keine 700°C.


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2017)

700°C am Auspuffrohr ist utopisch!!!

Haben gerade das Auto meiner Freundin abgeholt.


----------



## the_leon (15. April 2017)

naja, TBF schafft sowas


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2017)

Ja, ohne Kat und mit Nachbrenner.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. April 2017)

700 Grad am Endrohr sind in meinen Augen nicht mal mit nem R35-GTR mit 1000PS möglich bei 24/7 Vollgas.

Das schafft man vielleicht mit nem Flammenwerfer im Auspuff


----------



## HordyH (15. April 2017)

Evtl aufm rollenprüfstand ohne Lüfter davor, der Fahrtwind sorgt ja schon für eine starke Kühlung


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also mehr als blau habe ich noch nicht hingekriegt und das sind keine 700°C.


Lass mich raten du bist bis jetzt Dauervollgas nur auf der Bahn gefahren, wo reichlich Wind ist.

Selbst ein Diesel schafft während der Regeneration seine 500°C am Endrohr. Wenn du es nicht glaubst, dann halt doch mal ein Thermometer dran. Deswegen ist ja auch die Regeneration im Stand absoluter Mist. Wenn man es auf Teer macht, dann fängt der irgendwann Feuer. Sind schon genug Werkstätten deswegen abgefackelt.



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> 700 Grad am Endrohr sind in meinen Augen nicht  mal mit nem R35-GTR mit 1000PS möglich bei 24/7 Vollgas.
> 
> Das schafft man vielleicht mit nem Flammenwerfer im Auspuff


Wenn der GTR blaue Flammen spuckt, dann hast du da in dem Moment auch 1100°C. 

Schonmal beim 24h Rennen die glühenden Abgasanlagen unter den Autos gesehen? ...und nein ich meine nicht den Kat im Endrohr...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab grade auf die Schnelle nix besseres gefunden. Grade bei neuen Autos, wo die Abgasanlage an vielen Stellen verkleidet ist, keine Seltenheit.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2017)

Ach egal, wirst schon recht haben.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. April 2017)

Seh ich ähnlich wie JoM, du hast recht und wir sind die dummen. Bist ja schließlich auch Profi F1 KfZler lol.


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2017)

Genau so ist es...


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2017)

Haha lol Kindergarten ftw  Behauptung aufstellen -> unrecht haben -> beleidigt sein


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (16. April 2017)

Dann mach mir doch mal an ner Otto-Normal Karre vor wie du 700 Grad am Endrohr erreichst. Also an sowas wie nem Peugot 208 oder Golf. Wirst du ganz schlicht und ergreifend nicht schaffen.


----------



## Klutten (16. April 2017)

Na ja, Unrecht ist so eine Sache für sich. Rund 3,5-4 m hinter einem max. 1050 °C Grad warmen Katalysator sind 700 °C am Endrohr schon eine Ansage. Von Gold, Violett bis maximal hellbraun sieht man ja so einige Sachen, aber da ist man immer noch weit von deiner Temperatur entfernt. Natürlich ist es möglich so etwas zu erreichen, aber wenn du hinten am Auto 700 °C hast, ist so manches System vorne schon überfordert oder am abkotzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Na ja, Unrecht ist so eine Sache für sich. Rund 3,5-4 m hinter einem max. 1050 °C Grad warmen Katalysator sind 700 °C am Endrohr schon eine Ansage. Von Gold, Violett bis maximal hellbraun sieht man ja so einige Sachen, aber da ist man immer noch weit von deiner Temperatur entfernt. Natürlich ist es möglich so etwas zu erreichen, aber wenn du hinten am Auto 700 °C hast, ist so manches System vorne schon überfordert oder am abkotzen.


Wichtig ist dafür das man eine hohe Abgasmenge mit hoher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit hat und am besten nur Absorptionsdämpfer, wo das Abgas ungebremst durchgeht. Bei einem 7er extra lang wird das natürlich auch nicht möglich sein, weil da der Auspuff so lang ist, dass er immer in 2 Zeitzonen gleichzeitig ist. 
Heuzutage hängt der Aufpuff nunmal kaum noch im Wind, von daher ist da auch nicht mehr so viel Kühlung angesagt.



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Dann mach mir doch mal an ner Otto-Normal Karre vor wie du 700 Grad am Endrohr erreichst. Also an sowas wie nem Peugot 208 oder Golf. Wirst du ganz schlicht und ergreifend nicht schaffen.


Habe ich das gesagt das man das ohne Probleme auch mit einen 1.4er Golf mit 70PS schafft?


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. April 2017)

Nö, aber behauptet, dass man das mit einem serienmäßigen(?) Golf GTI schafft.

Die ~280°-290° Celsius die man für violette/blaue Anlassfarbe braucht sind von deinen 700° Grad noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habe ich das gesagt das man das ohne Probleme auch mit einen 1.4er Golf mit 70PS schafft?



Man kann es auch so hindrehen, wie es einem passt. Die 700°C am Endrohr zu erreichen, das ist utopisch. Und jetzt komm nicht mit irgendwelchen DTM oder GTR Fahrzeugen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha lol Kindergarten ftw  Behauptung aufstellen -> unrecht haben -> beleidigt sein


Ich bin nicht beleidigt, nur habe ich keinen Bock mehr auf dein Gelaber.
Egal mit welchen Argumenten man kommt, für dich zählt das alles nicht, weil du kannst ja kein Unrecht haben.
Von daher, ach egal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nö, aber behauptet, dass man das mit einem serienmäßigen(?) Golf GTI schafft.
> 
> Die ~280°-290° Celsius die man für violette/blaue Anlassfarbe braucht sind von deinen 700° Grad noch weit entfernt.


Keine Ahnung ob das mit einem GTI Clubsport geht, mit anderen Autos geht es zumindest.

Violett/Blau? Die ganze Anlage muss richtig schwarz werden, wenn man damit auf dem Ring Feuer macht.  Kommt dann auch schonmal vor das man ein Auspuffgummi abfackelt, wenn der Halter am Auspuff nicht lang genug war.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. April 2017)

Dann brauchst du aber auch nicht behaupten er bräuchte Lack der 700° aushält.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2017)

Ok dann nimm welchen mit 450°C, der auf jeden Fall abfackelt. Du kannst ja anscheinend bis auf 1°C die Temperatur am Endrohr bestimmen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. April 2017)

Achso, stimmt.
Ich hatte vergessen, dass nur du sowas kannst, Entschuldigung.


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das mit einem GTI Clubsport geht, mit anderen Autos geht es zumindest.



Mit welchen Autos soll es bitte gehen???


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mit welchen Autos soll es bitte gehen???


Soll ich jetzt alle Autos mit relativ viel Leistung und kurzen Auspuffen aufzählen und zur Sicherheit noch alle nachmessen? Ich hab im Werkstattalltag halt schon einige Abgasanlagen gesehen, die komplett schwarz durchgefärbt waren. Die unter meinem A3 ist es übrigens auch.(ist auch keine Serie mehr)

Beim Diesel habe ich auch schonmal aus Spaß das IR Thermometer geholt und während der Regeneration um die 500°C am Endrohr gemessen. Da geht beim Benziner mit Sicherheit mehr, da der DPF in der Regel nicht wärmer als 700-750°C regeneriert wird.


----------



## Klutten (16. April 2017)

Also bei meinem Diesel, der nun nicht gerade der Leistungsschwächste unter den Selbstzündern ist, glänzen die Edelstahlendrohre in reinstem Silber. Selbst der Endtopf ist nicht verfärbt. Lediglich das zuführende Rohr (immerhin durchgehende 76mm von vorne bis hinten) hat einen rotbraunen Farbton, was grob auf ~250 °C schließen lässt. 

Ich wollte das aber nur mal anmerken. Gehe lieber noch ein paar Eier suchen, das ist entspannender. 

...und bevor du fragst: Nein, ich bewege das gute Stück nur auf der Straße und nicht auf der Nordschleife.


----------



## Zeiss (16. April 2017)

Das einzige Auto, was mir so spontan einfallen würde, ist der SLR. Auf dem Prüfstand von Hamann hatte er 70-80cm Standflammen aus den Endröhren.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2017)

Also wenn die Rohre von meinem Auspuff Schwarz wären, würde ich mit Gedanken machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Rohre von meinem Auspuff Schwarz wären, würde ich mit Gedanken machen.



Sind meine. Aber halt nicht aufgrund von Hitze sondern Ruß 
Beim Z4 hab ich es geschafft die AGA inkl. Endrohre Goldgelb bis bräunlich zu verfärben (6std. Trackday), mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## fatlace (16. April 2017)

ruß ist bei mir auch
hält sich aber in grenzen, ich hab die endrohre noch nie sauber gemacht, tanke nur 102 ultimate und da es im moment nur ein reines spaßfahrzeug ist, wird der auch dementsprechend getretten


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2017)

Meine AGA hat lediglich am Krümmer eine bläuliche Verfärbung. Wie man eine komplett schwarze AGA hin bekommen soll, würde mich interessieren. Halte das für ein Fabelmärchen. Aber wundert mich nicht sonderlich...

Bin mit der Tiefe nun zufrieden, mit den neuen Reifen konnte ich nochmal 1 Zentimeter runter ohne das es schleift.  Hinten gehe ich vielleicht sogar wieder 0.5cm hoch.


----------



## fatlace (16. April 2017)

was für reifen fährst du?
schöne autos 
hab auch bock auf ne s14, villt irgendwann mal eine runter gerockte kiste zulegen und neu aufbauen


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2017)

Seit letzter Woche fahre ich nur noch 225/40R18 statt 245/35R18. Beides Federal RS-R 595. Bin von den Reifen selber nach wie vor überzeugt und kann einige Kritikpunkte nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
Die S14A stand damals neben dem Subaru und einem Skyline R33 auch bei mir zur Wahl, bin dann wegen verschiedener Gründe zum Subaru gegangen und habe es bisher nie bereut. Fahre die S14a vom Kumpel aber auch sehr gerne, steht nun 2 Wochen bei mir in der Halle und kümmere mich um das Mapping. Angepeilt haben wir 300PS - 320PS, bin gespannt was am Ende raus kommt. Die Geschichte der S14 ist ganz lustig, wurde mir damals in meiner alten Firma angeboten zum Kauf, hat dann mein damaliger Chef gekauft, er hat sie dann auf Schalter umgebaut und irgendwann hat mein bester Freund sie gekauft. Seit dem ist vieles passiert. Wirklich ein sehr schönes Auto. Leider im Kaufpreis unverhältnismässig überzogen.


----------



## fatlace (16. April 2017)

Fährste den subi auch gelegentlich bei regen?
wie verhalten die sich da so? Möchte auf meinen leichten 18" felgen auch semis drauf machen, und der golf wird bald nen daily, da sollten dienauch bei nässe einigermaßen funktionieren.

Ja die s14 halten ihren preis seid gefühlt 10 jahren, hab da auch öfter nach geguckt, aber ist mir momentan einfach zu teuer für ein projekt auto.


----------



## Riverna (16. April 2017)

Selbstverständlich fahre ich ihn auch im Regen. Aber da ich recht normal fahre merke ich da keinen Unterschied. Denke wenn man es drauf anlegt haben die Reifen natürlich einen Grip Nachteil bei Regen, aber da ich gerade bei Regen (egal mit welchem Reifen) vorsichtiger fahre ist das bei mir noch nie negativ aufgefallen. 

Die S14A wird in der letzten Zeit sogar leicht teuerer, da viele beim Driftsport verheizt werden oder sie langsam aber sicher dem Rost zum Opfer fallen. Die Preise von den ersten NewAge Modellen (Ab 2000 also mein Modell) ist in letzter Zeit auch um knapp 30% angestiegen. Würde mir den auch zu den aktuellen Preisen nicht holen.


----------



## fatlace (16. April 2017)

nun, da dein subi ja auch ein spass auto ist dachte ich villt wird er nur bei gutem wetter bewegt
Mein golf hat zb noch keinen regen gesehen, bleibt bei schlechtem wetter einfach stehen 

hab mit semis noch keine erfahrung gemacht, logisch das man bei regen vorsichtiger fährt, aber wen die bei nässe deutlich schlechter sind und schon arg wenig grip haben, wäre das nix für mich, meine freundin fährt ja auch damit und das wäre mir dann zu unsicher für sie.


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2017)

Es lässt sich halt manchmal nicht vermeiden und dann muss er eben auch durch den Regen bewegt werden. Wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, fahr ich bei Regen natürlich lieber mit dem Lexus.
Ich würde meiner Freundin ohne Bedenken den Wagen auch mit den Federals im Regen geben. Wenn man damit normal umgeht passiert auch nichts, denke deine Freundin wird bei Regen noch deutlich vorsichtiger fahren als du selber.


----------



## s-icon (17. April 2017)

Also die AGA von meinem GT3 RS ist komplett blau, aber schwarz hab ich bisher keine bekomme


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. April 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Möchte auf meinen leichten 18" felgen auch semis drauf machen, und der golf wird bald nen daily, da sollten dienauch bei nässe einigermaßen funktionieren.



Kann dir da den Yokohama AD08R empfehlen 
Auf dem Z4 funktioniert der bei Regen noch sehr gut und bei Trockenheit perfekt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. April 2017)

Naja Semis im Regen "sehr gut"? 

...in der aktuellen Sportauto 04/17 ist nen schöner Reifentest mit Sommerreifen und ein paar Semis. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiche Kurve:
Semi 45km/h -> Crash
Sommerreifen 80km/h -> Easy

So krass sind die Unterschiede. ...und nein ich werde nicht den ganzen Test hochladen. Die Zeitung gibts überall zu kaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2017)

Wurde der AD08R getestet ? Nein, eben nicht. Der fährt sich bei Nässe und auch bei stehendem Wasser besser als so mancher UHP.
Ich fahre das Ding selbst, werde wohl wissen wie gut der bei Nässe ist 

P.S. die Aktuelle ist übrigens die 05/17 die ich auch schon durch hab


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2017)

TBF weiß das aber bestimmt noch besser als du... 

Der Federal RSR ist auch absolut Fahrbar bei Nässe und stehendem Wasser. Aber TBF wird auch hier es besser wissen, ist vermutlich noch nie einen Satz davon gefahren... aber das hält ihn nicht davon ab mehr Erfahrung zu haben. Ach ich vergass, bestimmt fahren das seine Taxi Kunden auf dem Schaukel Benz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2017)

Wahrscheinlich ist er noch nie einen Semi/Halbsemi auf seinem Auto gefahren 

Hier noch zwei Beispiele vom AD08R bei Nässe:

15-07-27 Trackday DSK - Best of Rain Bilster Berg - YouTube
Golf 7 R time attack  rain  chasing 911GT3 RS 500hp - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wurde der AD08R getestet ? Nein, eben nicht. Der fährt sich bei Nässe und auch bei stehendem Wasser besser als so mancher UHP.
> Ich fahre das Ding selbst, werde wohl wissen wie gut der bei Nässe ist
> 
> P.S. die Aktuelle ist übrigens die 05/17 die ich auch schon durch hab


Ah stimmt die 05/17 liegt hier auch schon rum.  Gibts ja immer automatisch im DSK.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist er noch nie einen Semi/Halbsemi auf seinem Auto gefahren
> 
> Hier noch zwei Beispiele vom AD08R bei Nässe:
> 
> ...


Warum sollte ich auf meinem A3 Semis fahren? Da ist nicht mal ein anderes Fahrwerk drin. 

Ich bin den AD08R zwar noch nicht im Regen gefahren aber dafür verschiedene andere und die waren alle ziemlich glitschig.

Letzte Erinnerung an Semis und Regen war als ich hinter nem Kumpel hergefahren bin und er sich mit 30 km/h fast in einer Autobahnausfahrt rausgedreht hat. Waren ~7°C und leichter Regen. Mit Sommerreifen hat man absolut gar nix gemerkt, weil es wirklich absolutes Zuckeltempo war.


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2017)

Die Videos hast Du Dir aber schon angeschaut oder???

Die fahren da leicht schneller als  30...


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2017)

Man muss ich ein Ausnahme Fahrer sein, bin gestern bei starkem Regen 160km/h gefahren und konnte die Autobahnausfahrt sogar in einer normalen Geschwindigkeit herunter fahren. Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal als Vettel Nachfolger bei Ferrari bewerben. Normal kann dieser Skill nicht sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Videos hast Du Dir aber schon angeschaut oder???
> 
> Die fahren da leicht schneller als  30...


Habe ich was anderes gesagt?


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habe ich was anderes gesagt?



Nein, hast nicht:



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin den AD08R zwar noch nicht im Regen gefahren aber dafür verschiedene andere und die waren alle ziemlich glitschig.



Oder wie war das nochmal? Kennste einen, kennste alle...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Oder wie war das nochmal? Kennste einen, kennste alle...


Es ist nunmal gegenüber einem "sehr guten" Sommerreifen ziemlich rutschig, der AD08R ist ja kein Wunderreifen. Er mag besser sein als andere Semis aber deswegen ist es noch lange kein Regenreifen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2017)

Fahr den Reifen erst mal, dann merkst du was der für einen Grip auch bei Nässe hat.
Er kommt vielleicht nicht ganz an die besten Sommerreifen ran, der Unterschied ist aber sehr gering.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2017)

Wenn ich dazu Gelegenheit habe, dann mache ich das auf jeden Fall.  Meistens ist es allerdings trocken, wenn ich Autos mit Semis fahre...  

...auf meinem A3 die Contis sind auch seit letztem Trackday total Glatze, deswegen ist der noch auf Winterreifen. Da hole ich aber erstmal keine, ich hol lieber nen neues Auto, weil es da ja auch nen Satz neue Reifen gratis gibt.  Also noch 1 Monat die Winterreifen weiterschruppen. Wenn die AD08R nicht 200€ das Stück kosten würden, dann hätte ich ja für den A3 mal aus Spaß nen Satz geholt.


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Fahr den Reifen erst mal,



Lass ihn einfach erzählen, er wird niemals einsehen das er halt einfach keine Ahnung hat von dem was er hier erzählen will.


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2017)

Jö, sign.

Zündkerzen: Bosch, Beru oder NGK?


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2017)

Bei Japanern würde ich sagen NGK (hatte schon oft Probleme mit verschiedenen Herstellern wenn keine NGK verbaut sind). Aber ein BMW dürfte da nicht so wählerisch sein, da würde ich das günstigere nehmen. Ich persönlich würde jedoch immer zu NGK greifen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2017)

Hatte bis jetzt nur NGK oder Bosch und mit beiden keine Probleme.
Wie Riverna schon sagt, bei problematischen Autos wird meist NGK empfohlen.


----------



## ForceOne (19. April 2017)

Mein Polo bringt mich noch um den Verstand...

Jetzt leuchtet die Ölstandsleuchte, nach dem nachfüllen (1 Liter) war für ~100km ruhe, gestern abend ging sie wieder an  + Motorkontrollleuchte kommt heute morgen dazu...


----------



## Kusanar (19. April 2017)

Lol? Irgendein Ölverlust bemerkbar? Müsste man ja sehen, wenn's unter der Karre raustropft.


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2017)

Bring ihn zum Händler und lass es kontrollieren, da wurde dir scheinbar ein echtes Schätzchen verkauft...


----------



## ForceOne (19. April 2017)

Ne, bisher kein Ölverlust zu sehen, hab auch den Ölstand kontrolliert ist auf max...


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2017)

Hab das nicht mitbekommen, was kam eigentlich bei der letzten Reperatur raus? Was war kaputt? Was wurde getauscht? Meine mich erinnern zu können das die Kette übergesprungen war.


----------



## ForceOne (19. April 2017)

Genau, die Kette ist übergesprungen + Ventile verbogen. Nach ca. 50-100km dann die Ölstands-Leuchte, 1 Liter Öl reingekippt, lampe aus, ~100km später Lampe an, Ölstand kontrolliert, lampe ist aus, jetzt ist die motorkontrollleuchte an, ölstand aus


----------



## aloha84 (19. April 2017)

.......vielleicht gibt es kein Problem mit dem Ölstand, sondern mit dem Öldruck?!
--> ab zur Werkstatt.


----------



## ForceOne (19. April 2017)

ich habe mir nun sagen lassen, dass es bei der gelben Lampe quasi nur um den Ölstand gehen kann, ansonsten würde die Rote leuchten?!

Die Karre muss halt wieder zum Händler... langsam werde ich richtig sauer


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2017)

Stell den da wieder hin und die sollen den reparieren. Bei Alis Barrankauf gibts halt nur solche Schmuckstücke.


----------



## ForceOne (19. April 2017)

Werde ich machen, muss nur schauen wann und wie ich die karre da wieder hinbekomme, der händler ist halt gute 100km von mir entfernt


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2017)

@Riverna und JoM79: Danke Euch, glaube ich nehme die normalen NGK... Ist wie beim Öl, frag 10 Leute und Du kriegst 20 Meinungen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2017)

Ist ja normal.
Hab damals einfach selber ausprobiert und nen Unterschied gabs nicht wirklich.
Bei nem normalen Serienmotor sollte es aber auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn die AD08R nicht 200€ das Stück kosten würden, dann hätte ich ja für den A3 mal aus Spaß nen Satz geholt.



In welcher Größe ? In einer normalen Größe für einen A3 wie z.B. 225/45R17 ~100€ bzw. 225/40R18 120€



Zeiss schrieb:


> Jö, sign.
> 
> Zündkerzen: Bosch, Beru oder NGK?



Auf jeden Fall NGK.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> In welcher Größe ? In einer normalen Größe für einen A3 wie z.B. 225/45R17 ~100€ bzw. 225/40R18 120€
> 
> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall NGK.


Ehhhhhhh hast recht.  Nach was für ner Größe hatte ich denn da gesucht?  

+1 für NGK Kerzen. Wenn ich für Kundenautos verschiedene zur Auswahl habe am Lager nehme ich immer die NGK. Bosch müssen grade bei NGT Autos schonmal vor dem eigentlichen Intervall gewechselt werden, bei NGK hab ich das noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Alis Barrankauf gibts halt nur solche Schmuckstücke.


Auch Händler sind fehlbar und können auch dann wenn sie es sicher nicht wollen ein Montagsmodell erwischen. Ein Kumpel hat bei einem seiner besten Freunde, seineszeichens Markenhändler, eine Wagen inkl. Gebrauchtwagengarantie gekauft und da ist einfach de Wurm drin. Der Händler möchte bald im Boden versinken und schleppt das Ding immer quer durch Deutschland zurück und repariert auf eigene Kosten, aber ausfallen tut er halt trotzdem. 
(Live dabei war ich z.B als sich am  1. Weihnachtsfeiertag die Lenkung verabschiedet hat weil wohl ein Servoschlauch gerissen ist).


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2017)

Natürlich kannst du bei einem normalen Händler auch mal Pech haben. Bei Alis Barrankauf hast du allerdings eine Pech Quote von fast 100%.  Ich sehe doch immer die Schrottautos, die der Gebrauchtwagenali bei uns als Paket mitnimmt. Die stehen dann anschließend für den doppelten Preis bei ihm aufm Hof. Also 500->1000€.   Wenn die Kiste so gar nicht mehr geht(halb ausgebrannt oder so), dann kommt immer der Rasta Boy vorbei und nimmt die mit nach Afrika.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> ich habe mir nun sagen lassen, dass es bei der gelben Lampe quasi nur um den Ölstand gehen kann, ansonsten würde die Rote leuchten?!
> 
> Die Karre muss halt wieder zum Händler... langsam werde ich richtig sauer


Das mit der Lampe hat unser Golf (4) auch. Wenn die Haube offen war setzt er die Lampe dann mal manchmal kurz (vllt 100km) zurück, aber dann geht sie auch wieder an.  Bisher aber seit ~ 1 Jahr keine Probleme, einfach alle 500km mal nachgucken ob noch alles im Lot ist. 
Da du ja noch Garantie hast würde ich es bei Gelegenheit miterledigen, bei deinem Pech mit dem Auto wirds ja bis zum nächsten Defekt auf Garantie wohl nicht mehr lange dauern 

Dafür hat sich heute vermutlich der Bremslichtschalter verabschiedet, als Automatik kommt er dann natürlich nicht mehr vom Fleck 

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Dafür hat sich heute vermutlich der Bremslichtschalter verabschiedet, als Automatik kommt er dann natürlich nicht mehr vom Fleck


Shift-lock per Bremslichtschalter?  Welcher Hersteller baut denn sowas?


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Shift-lock per Bremslichtschalter?  Welcher Hersteller baut denn sowas?


Laut seinem Text wohl VW.

Ohne jetzt Ahnung von Automatik zu haben klingt das aber schon logisch, 
zumindest bei Audi kenn ich halt die Meldung im FIS, dass man beim Fahrstufe einlegen die Bremse betätigen soll, und das gleich über den Schalter mit abfragen ist da ja wohl das einfachste.

Übrigens heißt es Barankauf, da läuft einem ja jedesmal ein Schauer den Rücken runter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Laut seinem Text wohl VW.
> 
> Ohne jetzt Ahnung von Automatik zu haben klingt das aber schon logisch,
> zumindest bei Audi kenn ich halt die Meldung im FIS, dass man beim Fahrstufe einlegen die Bremse betätigen soll, und das gleich über den Schalter mit abfragen ist da ja wohl das einfachste.
> ...


Der Bremslichtschalter ist ansich redundant ausgelegt mit Öffner und Schließer. Dann greift sich das Wählhebelmodul über CAN den Status "Bremse getreten" ab und gibt frei. Ist einer der Bremslichtschalter kaputt, geht alles noch normal und die ESP/ABS Leuchte geht an. Direkt den Shift-lock mit dem Bremslichtschalter zu koppeln wär nicht wirklich schlau.


...zum Teil hast du recht.
Barankauf heißt es bei einem deutschen Händler.
BaRRankauf heißt es wenn Ali-Automobile damit gemeint ist. Man spricht es dann auch mit "RR" aus. Da erkennt man im Kfz Betrieb sofort worum es geht.  ...ist zumindest bei uns in der Gegend so...


----------



## tsd560ti (20. April 2017)

Jo genau, ist ein VW von 2003. 

Morgen mal hoffen dass man das Teil zügig auftreiben kann und dann mal sehen ob die (neuen) Probleme damit behoben sind. 

An Lampen war so ziemlich alles an, EPC (Dürfte MSG sein, das bekommt wohl auch ne Info über Bremsungen), ABS/ESP, Lampe zur Betätigung der Fußbremse und Motorkontrollleuchte war glaube ich auch an, muss ich morgen sonst noch mal genau gucken. 

Den Barankauf mit Doppel-R kenn ich auch, steht sonst oft noch Import/Export mit auf den Visitikenkarten 

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2017)

Ich hab Montag+Dienstag noch meinen E92 poliert und versiegelt, er hatte es nach ~1Jahr mal wieder nötig 
Jetzt kommt das Carbonschwarz (was im direkten Licht gar nicht so schwarz ist) wieder perfekt zur Geltung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (20. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab Montag+Dienstag noch meinen E92 poliert und versiegelt, er hatte es nach ~1Jahr mal wieder nötig
> Jetzt kommt das Carbonschwarz (was im direkten Licht gar nicht so schwarz ist) wieder perfekt zur Geltung
> 
> 
> ...


Immer wieder ein Augenschmaus, sehe taglich auch einen E92 335i Coupe *_*


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2017)

Ist wirklich einer der schönsten BMW´s die je gebaut wurden. Alternativ finde ich das E36 Coupe, E38 Limo und E30 M3 wirklich schick.  Bei uns in der Halle baut ein Kumpel einen E30 mit 325i Motor aus dem E36 auf... richtig richtig sauber und ordentlich. Leider 5 Türer das mag ich nicht so. Aber die Umsetzung ist wirklich sehr sauber.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab Montag+Dienstag noch meinen E92 poliert und versiegelt, er hatte es nach ~1Jahr mal wieder nötig
> Jetzt kommt das Carbonschwarz (was im direkten Licht gar nicht so schwarz ist) wieder perfekt zur Geltung


Ich dachte du fährst AD08R und keine Conti SportContact


----------



## the_leon (20. April 2017)

Wenns halt nen Touring wäre 
Kann bei BMW mit den Coupes und Limos absolut nichts anfangen


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wenns halt nen Touring wäre
> Kann bei BMW mit den Coupes und Limos absolut nichts anfangen


Wenn die einen anständigen Spoiler haben, dann sehen die Limos von BMW sehr gut aus. Wenn der Spoiler fehlt, dann sieht das Auto sehr unvollständig aus. Erinnert mich dann ein wenig an einen Evo, wo der Spoiler abgerissen ist. Der sieht dann auch so aus.


----------



## Zeiss (20. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist wirklich einer der schönsten BMW´s die je gebaut wurden. Alternativ finde ich das E36 Coupe, E38 Limo und E30 M3 wirklich schick.



Die Liste passt, fehlt nur noch einer: E31 



the_leon schrieb:


> Wenns halt nen Touring wäre
> Kann bei BMW mit den Coupes und Limos absolut nichts anfangen



Ich schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2017)

Ich persönlich kann mit dem E31 nicht soviel anfangen, ist zwar in meinen Augen kein hässliches Auto, aber so richtig anfreunden kann ich mich da nicht mit.  Aber Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden, zumindestens ist es einer der ungewöhnlichsten BMW´s der "Neuzeit". 

Mein Gewindefahrwerk hat es endlich an den deutschen Hafen geschafft (bestellt und bezahlt 16. Januar). Nächste Woche soll es dann in den die Logistik gehen und endlich bei mir ankommen. Hoffe es kommt nächste Woche oder in der ersten Mai Woche. Die Lieferzeit ist schon echt heftig... war aber auch eine einzelanfertigung. Gibt halt nicht viele die in einen Lexus GS300 ein Gewindefahrwerk einbauen...


----------



## Zeiss (20. April 2017)

Krass, das ist echt lange.

Wie ist es dann mit der Eintragung?


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2017)

Einzelabnahme. Kostet dann halt nochmal 350Euro plus ein Zuschlag für die Eintragung der Mangels 19" Felgen. Kennt eigentlich jemand von euch den Felgen Hersteller Mangels?


----------



## the_leon (20. April 2017)

Ok, mit dem E31 hast du mich, der is nämlich schon nicht hässlich 
Aktuell bin ich eher auf der Suche nach nem E39, der ist aktuell mein Favorit auf dem BMW Gebrauchtmarkt


----------



## Klutten (20. April 2017)

Wer kennt die nicht aus den 90ern? Ob die ganzen Stahlfelgen allerdings schön waren bezweifle ich mal. Meins wars nicht, aber ein fetter Trend. 13" und Hauptsache die Felge steht mehr neben dem Auto.


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2017)

Als Hersteller von Stahlfelgen kenne ich Mangels auch, aber hab bis ich meinen Satz bekommen habe nie eine Alufelgen von Mangels gesehen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2017)

Die Stahlfelgen waren doch von Mattig, oder nicht?
Mangels kenn ich persönlich garnicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist wirklich einer der schönsten BMW´s die je gebaut wurden. Alternativ finde ich das E36 Coupe, E38 Limo und E30 M3 wirklich schick.  Bei uns in der Halle baut ein Kumpel einen E30 mit 325i Motor aus dem E36 auf... richtig richtig sauber und ordentlich. Leider 5 Türer das mag ich nicht so. Aber die Umsetzung ist wirklich sehr sauber.



Ja, die E36 Coupés und E30 3-Türer finde ich auch klasse 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich dachte du fährst AD08R und keine Conti SportContact



Auf dem Z4, ja.
Mit dem 35er gehe ich nicht auf die Rennstrecke und deshalb sind da die SC6 deutlich besser geeignet. Und falls doch, kaufe ich noch einen leichten 18" Radsatz dazu.
Vorallem hab ich den AD08R nicht genommen, weil er "nur" bis 270km/h zugelassen ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. April 2017)

Den 335 fährst du nicht auf der Rennstrecke?  Anmelden, sofort!


----------



## Klutten (21. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Stahlfelgen waren doch von Mattig, oder nicht?



Jein. Über den Daumen war es häufig so...

Mattig -> Stahl 
Mangels -> Chrom

Morgen zelebriere ich erstmal wieder meine Sommerräder-Umzieh-Putz-Session. Schön mit ner Kanne Kaffee den halben Tag in der Garage verbringen und Radhäuser putzen, bzw. Bremsentöpfe auf Hochglanz bringen. Bescheuert aber eben ein Ritual für sich


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2017)

Ich bin heute mal nach nordhausen getuckert und auch wenn das nur 200km (einfache tour) sind erlebt man doch gleich wieder die tollsten sachen.
Fall 1: Einer meiner lieblinge... BMW-fahrer! Ich tucker schön auf der landstraße vor mich hin und laufe auf einen bmw auf, der wiederum hinter einem nissan (irgendwas mit pritsche) her tuckert. Beide natürlich nicht sonderlich schnell und ich schaue mir das ein paar km mit an. Letztlich kommt eine gelegenheit zum überholen und ich warte brav in der erwartung, das der bmw überholt. Das macht der freilich nicht, weshalb ich kurzerhand beide überhole. Und wie immer, der bmw zieht hinter mir auch raus und überholt den nissan. Ich beschleunige immer weiter und der bmw gleich mit. (bei dann schon fast 120-130 auf der landstraße-> dann hab ich mit beschleunigen aufgehört und bin wieder etwas langsamer geworden)
Jetzt stellt sich mir wie immer die frage, fühlt sich so ein bmw-fahrer gekränkt, weil ihn ein schnöder caddy überholt oder was? Können die es nicht vertragen, das man deren hyper super duper sportlichen spezial sportliches wägelchen überholt??? Ich kann da langsam nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln zumal auch schon einer versucht hat sich nicht überholen zu lassen. (nur sein pech, das es nicht weit bis zur nächsten schneewehe war und ich da mit vollgas einfach durch fahren kann)

Fall 2: Autobahn A38... 2-spurig halt. Ich laufe auf ein altes wohnmobil auf was gerade versucht einen LKW zu überholen. Hinter mir kommt kurze zeit später jemand in einem honda oder nissan (nicht so genau hin geschaut) und drängelt mich (dauer links blinkend). Ich fahre also etwas rechts damit der hinter mir sieht, das nicht ich das problem bin worauf hin auch das drängeln aufhört.Soweit ist alles normal und von mir nicht zu beanstanden... 
Das wohnmobil lässt sich nun hinter den LKW zurück fallen und macht platz. Jetzt kommt aber das tolle: Ich denke das der hinter mir es eilig hat und mache hin, das ich am LKW vorbei komme (vollgas letzter gang halt) Ich will vor dem LKW einscheren, schaue in den rückspiegel und sehe, das das nun nicht mehr notwendig ist. Da hab ich den drängler doch ausversehen stehen lassen.  (mit gerade mal 150 ps)
Naja, jedenfalls hat der sich ordentlich zum ei gemacht. Wenn ich weiß das die eigene kiste nur 60 oder 75 ps hat, dann halte ich doch die füße still, ziehe den kopf ein und bete das mich keiner sieht.  Drängeln ist da jedenfalls gaaaanz falsch.


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2017)

Naja, sind halt Geschichten, wie sie täglich 1000fach auf den Straßen passieren. Du wurdest von nem BMW überholt und ein, Deiner Meinung nach untermotorisiertes, Auto hat links geblinkt, als es hinter Dir war. Was soll man dazu sagen, außer: Sowas passiert ständig.


----------



## Captn (22. April 2017)

Klar, als BMW Fahrer kann ich dir das persönlich bestätigen. Wenn ich in der Stadt von einem Golf auf dem auf der zweispurigen Straße befindlichen Fahrradweg überholt werde, weil der typische junge Golffahrer seinem Kumpel zeigen will, dass man auf einer normalen 50er Strecke auch 90 fahren kann, dann koche ich so sehr, dass ich ihn 5s lang anhupe.  
Bei sowas ärgere ich mich immer, dass ich nicht etwas weiter rechts gefahren bin. Das hätte gut Geld in die Kasse gespült, wenn der mir hinten raufgebrettert wäre. Für ihn wäre das vielleicht auch eine gute Lektion gewesen, wobei sein Kotflügel eh schon zerbombt war. Entweder kann er also net parken oder macht sowas öfter.

Im Endeffekt findest du ständig Idioten. Leute die auf der Autobahn links rausziehen, weil sie mit 120 überholen wollen, während man mit 180 von hinten kommt oder die hirnamputierten, die im Wohngebiet 50 fahren wollen, fabelhaft. 
Ob VW, Audi, BMW oder Mercedes, du findest hinter jedem Steuer mal ne Leuchte.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2017)

Die Leute verhalten sich zum Teil deutlich anders je nach dem in welchem Auto man unterwegs ist.

Was ich so (mal als Fahrer mal als Beifahrer) erlebt habe:
StreetKa: Sobald man Jemanden überholt gibt derjenige Vollgas weil man ja keinen "Kleinwagen" vorbei lassen darf.
C70 alt wie neu: Auf keinen Fall Platz machen, ein Volvo will bestimmt nicht mehr als 120 fahren.
Mondial: Fahr entspannt mit <100 Rechts und egal wer mit welchem Auto überholt lässt den Wagen nochmal aufheulen weil er einen "exotischen Sportwagen" überholt hat.
330d wie A6: Kurzes Zögern oder sonstiges nicht komplett perfektes Verhalten wird sofort mit einem Hupkonzert quittiert, dafür macht quasi jeder auf der Autobahn den Weg frei.
KA in Babyblau: Man darf quasi jeden Unsinn machen, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer haben wohl Mitleid.


----------



## Captn (22. April 2017)

Schade, dass man hier keinen "Gefällt mir"-Knopf hat.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du wurdest von nem BMW überholt


Zurück überholt hat er mich nicht, war wohl doch zu schnell.  Was mich nur ins grübeln bringt ist, das es leute gibt denen es erst dann einfällt ,das auf der landstraße auch schneller als 70-80 gefahren werden darf, wenn man sie überholt hat. Und dann kann man das hierzulande sogar noch an einer automarke fest machen. Das ist doch bekloppt...  (bei solchen aktionen bzw. auch wenn man hier rechts auf der autobahn überholt wird ist es doch recht häufig ein 3er oder 5er bmw... warum auch immer)


> und ein, Deiner Meinung nach untermotorisiertes, Auto hat links geblinkt, als es hinter Dir war.


Na wie gesagt, wenn man nix hat sollte man sich ruhig verhalten und nicht noch aufspielen. Oder würdest du im 50ps corsa einen A45 AMG drängeln, nur weil der gerade hinter etwas noch langsameren hängt? Das kann man sich doch ausmalen, das einen der vordermann bei freier bahn richtung horizont verlässt. 

Edit:


Olstyle schrieb:


> KA in Babyblau: Man darf quasi jeden Unsinn machen, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer haben wohl Mitleid.


Ich habe gerade tränen gelacht...


----------



## the_leon (22. April 2017)

Also in der Fahrschule wird mir beigebracht. "Du fährst nen BWM da fähr man weder 90 auf der Bundestrasse, noch 120 auf der Autobahn, wenn dann gescheit" 
Aber man lässt auch auf der normalen Straße (alles außer Autobahn) nicht höher drehen als 2,5k weil die Fahrlehrerin sonst nen Hörschaden bekommt


----------



## LastManStanding (22. April 2017)

Es giebt eigentlich nur ein einziges Problem beim Auto fahren... DAS EIGENE EGO

Also wenigstens ich will ja jetzt auch nicht lügen.. aber 
214% aller Autofahrer geben Gas während man sie überhohlt. Egal ob irgendeiner zu Schnell oder zu Langsam war, ..immer Gas geben wenn man überholt wird.
179% denken sich.. Kumpel du fährst jetzt so schnell wie ich das will. Du überholst nicht!! Wobei wie immer alle Mittel "Recht" sind.
145% sagen sich wenn "Ich" überhole bin ich grad "King" und alle anderen haben aufzupassen was ich grad tue. Wenn nicht hilft die Brechstangen Methode
Denn das Gesetz ist immer nur dann brauchbar wenn es zu den eigenen Ansprüchen passt.
...usw
heißt es gibt einfach schlicht *mindestens 238%* zu wenig Verkehrserziehung.

Autofahren ist ein Kampf. Und Ich freu mich schon wenn ich die Letzte Person bin die sich ein Auto Leisten kann. 
Ist es nich schöner wenn sich alle Lieben, und Nett zueinander sind


----------



## Zeiss (22. April 2017)

So ziemlich das Einzige, das mir massiv auf den Sack geht, dass wenn mir einen auf der AB in den Kofferraum reinkriecht, obwohl er sieht, dass ich vor mir noch ein Auto ist und ich keine freie Fahrt habe. Und wenn ich dann freie Fahrt habe und durchlatsche, kacken sie ab und wechseln nach rechts. Aber erstmal auf die dicke Hose machen. Da würde ich am liebsten meinen Radkreuz rauswerfen...


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2017)

Bin gestern endlich mal dazu gekommen dem Subaru mit einer Driftbox zu messen. Von 100km/h auf 200kmh/h in 13.8 Sekunden. Ist das eine annehmbare Zeit für einen ~280PS starken Mittelklassewagen ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2017)

Ich hatte heute auch noch eine Begegnung der besonderen Art:
Fahre von einem BMW Treffen nach Hause. Fährt vor mir auf der rechten Spur ein W204 C63 AMG (mit xxx-C-63 Kennzeichen)
Autobahn war eh recht frei, hab ich neben ihm mal kurz beschleunigt, er gleich drauf eingestiegen 
Hat sich dann hinter mich gehängt, ich auf die rechte Spur gewechselt er links hinter mir voll beschleunigt.
Als er fast auf meiner Höhe war hab ich dann ebenfalls Vollgas gegeben. Nun kam aber das, was mich verwunderte -> ich hab ihn so links stehen lassen und hatte schnell viel Abstand zu ihm (dachte was ist da denn los) 
Hab mich dann auf 140km/h zurückfallen lassen und er hat mich wieder überholt und da hab ich auch den Klang von einem V6 vernommen, also ein Schaf im Wolfspelz 
Und der sah von Außen wirklich 1:1 wie ein AMG aus, dazu dann noch das Kennzeichen. 
Keine Ahnung warum man sowas macht und es vorallem dann auch noch ein zweites Mal mit seinem Pseudo AMG versucht 



Riverna schrieb:


> Bin gestern endlich mal dazu gekommen dem Subaru mit einer Driftbox zu messen. Von 100km/h auf 200kmh/h in 13.8 Sekunden. Ist das eine annehmbare Zeit für einen ~280PS starken Mittelklassewagen ?



Auch mit dem DB-Scanner korrigiert ? Zeit ist je nach Gewicht ok.
Gibt auf FB eine Seite mit 100-200 Zeiten, musst mal "Zeitenjagt 100 - 200" suchen, hat ~12.500 Mitglieder


----------



## Zeiss (22. April 2017)

Naja, es gibt ja genug so Spezialisten, die sawas machen. Vielleicht hat er einfach nocht erwartet, dass da etwas kommt, was ihn so brutal abledert. Ich meine, Dein 3er sieht jetzt so aus, als "könnte er was"...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2017)

Das stimmt, aber die C Klasse hat als C350 auch "nur" maximal 306ps (also das selbe wie mein 35er wenn OEM) und weniger Drehmoment.
Und da mein Kennzeichen die "335" enthält+die AGA, hätte er das normal ahnen müssen dass er nicht schneller sein wird 
Mich hat's auf jeden Fall sehr belustigt


----------



## Zeiss (23. April 2017)

Sowas passiert mir mit dem 7er auch ab und an, wird öfters mal unterschätzt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. April 2017)

Besser unterschätzt als überschätzt werden


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2017)

Ich lasse mich auf so Pimmelfecht spiele nicht mehr ein. In der Regel ist der Ausgang meistens der selbe...


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2017)

Auf der Autobahn einfach nebeneinander Vollgas geben ist irgendwie sinnfrei, weil kein Skill dazu benötigt wird. Wenn einer auf der Landstraße auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke drangeblieben ist, dann ist das viel besser und endet meistens in der Einmündung am Ende der Strecke in einem kleinen Smalltalk.  Man merkt sofort das man unter Gleichgesinnten ist.


----------



## Zeiss (23. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich auf so Pimmelfecht spiele nicht mehr ein. In der Regel ist der Ausgang meistens der selbe...



Ich mache es nicht mit Absicht, ich fahre halt ganz normal, wenn es frei wird, geht es eben vorwärts.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich auf so Pimmelfecht spiele nicht mehr ein. In der Regel ist der Ausgang meistens der selbe...


Ich hab das einmal in den letzten Jahren gemacht.
War nen Golf GTD und war nen schöner Vergleich um zu wissen, wie mein RS mit dem Diesel laufen würde.


----------



## fatlace (23. April 2017)

So endgültige tiefe ist eingestellt 
mein alten Daily hab ich auch verkauft, jetzt muss der Golf herhalten
Felgen habe ich auch mal auf die Waage gestellt, wiegen 17,6 KG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf der Autobahn einfach nebeneinander Vollgas geben ist irgendwie sinnfrei, weil kein Skill dazu benötigt wird. Wenn einer auf der Landstraße auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke drangeblieben ist, dann ist das viel besser und endet meistens in der Einmündung am Ende der Strecke in einem kleinen Smalltalk.  Man merkt sofort das man unter Gleichgesinnten ist.



Auf der Landstraße vergleichen wer der schnellere Fahrer ist finde ich ziemlich daneben.
Das ist schon oft genug was schief gegangen.
Und bei unseren geraden Landstraßen würde sich sowas immer in Geschwindigkeiten von 150-200km/h Abspielen, keine gute Idee.

@Fatlace, sehr gutes, geringes Gewicht


----------



## the_leon (23. April 2017)

Bin auch dagegen sowas auf Landstraßen auszutragen. Auch wenn es teilweise schon dazu verführt muss man bedenken das hier auch langsame und breitere Fahrzeuge fahren. Auch kommt Gegenverkehr sowieso immer an den unübersichtlichen Stellen.
Hab das Ergebnisse von solchen geistreichen Aktionen auch schon des öfteren gesehen. Glaubt mir, es gibt schöneres als Motorradfahrer in Einzelteilen die auf 50m² verstreut sind


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2017)

Wer eine Landstraße zum Pimmelfechten nimmt und denkt es wäre seine private Rennstrecke, muss geistig schon arg zurück geblieben sein.  Und sich danach dann gegenseitig in die Hose fassen weil man sich so übelst geil findet, macht das Verhalten nur noch beschämender.


----------



## Zeiss (23. April 2017)

Sehe ich genau so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf der Landstraße vergleichen wer der schnellere Fahrer ist finde ich ziemlich daneben.
> Das ist schon oft genug was schief gegangen.
> Und bei unseren geraden Landstraßen würde sich sowas immer in Geschwindigkeiten von 150-200km/h Abspielen, keine gute Idee.


Ich fahre auch dann nicht im Punktebereich, von daher alles safe.  Ist ja kein Rennen mit wildem Überholen und ausbremsen.


----------



## magnus1982 (23. April 2017)

Ich lasse mich auf nix mehr ein. Nervt mich nur ab. Auch das die Leute teilweise sowas von dicht auf fahren. Landstraße wo 70km/h ist fahre ich schon 80km/h aber es wird trotzdem dicht auf gefahren. Weiß nicht was das soll. Sollen die doch überholen aber da scheint ja Angst vor dem Blitzer zu sein. Die blitzen oft auf der Strecke. Aber ok,ist so. Mit meiner Gurke reiß ich eh nix vom Hocker. Und die 3 min die ich schneller auf der Arbeit bin nützen mir auch nichts.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2017)

Wenn mir einer dicht auffährt, fahre ich nicht 1km/h schneller als erlaubt.
Soll derjenige doch vorbeifahren, wenn er es so eilig hat.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn mir einer dicht auffährt, fahre ich nicht 1km/h schneller als erlaubt.
> Soll derjenige doch vorbeifahren, wenn er es so eilig hat.



Ging mir in der Fahrschule auch schon so. Mein Fahrlehrer hat dann mal aus Spaß gesagt:"Wir üben jetzt mal Vollbremsungen wenn dir noch mal einer so dicht auffährt"

Das war ein herrlicher Lacher ^^


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Neue Daily B*tch für den Sommer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

immer schön zu sehen, wenn leute autos fahren bei denen die felgen schon mehr wert sind als mein gesamtes auto


----------



## Papzt (24. April 2017)

Da sieht man den Porsche und ich überlege welche Familienkutsche ich mir holen werde 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hazelol (24. April 2017)

als daily ein 911 Turbo S ? Wieso kein Panamera is doch viel praktikabler allein vom Platz her.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. April 2017)

Lach, und ich überlege ob ich überhaupt noch zwei Autos brauche


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> als daily ein 911 Turbo S ? Wieso kein Panamera is doch viel praktikabler allein vom Platz her.



Sicher weil Cabrio.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2017)

Da fehlt irgendwie das Dach... Muss Porsche an der Qualitätskontrolle aber noch arbeiten...


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sicher weil Cabrio.


Für die Kunde die das von Rücksitzen abhalten würde gibt es ja Bentleys Continental.


----------



## Offset (24. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Neue Daily B*tch für den Sommer:


Also bitte, das ist doch keine B*tch! Behandel sie gut und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Danke mache ich




hazelol schrieb:


> als daily ein 911 Turbo S ? Wieso kein Panamera is doch viel praktikabler allein vom Platz her.



Ja, denn:

1. Habe ich keine Kinder, deshalb bleibt die Rücksitzbank auch meistens unberührt.
2. Brauche ich nur wenige Kofferraumvolumen, zur Uni oder ins Büro habe ich nur eine Tasche mit.
3. Aber der Hauptgrund ist, ich hab einen als Firmenwagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da fehlt irgendwie das Dach... Muss Porsche an der Qualitätskontrolle aber noch arbeiten...



Mit Dach hab ich doch auch was



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Du hast 3 Porsche?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. April 2017)

Er hat soweit ich weiß noch mehr als diese. 


Was ist eigentlich aus der Wohnzimmer-Garage geworden?


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Du hast 3 Porsche?



Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das reicht.


----------



## aloha84 (24. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Du hast 3 Porsche?



Wundert mich auch....wo ist der Vierte?
@s-icon
Hattest du nicht noch einen Cayman GT4??


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

ohh man... und ich fahre einen Polo bei dem jede Woche neue Kontrollleuchten angehen...
Ach, wieviele Probleme 1/3 des Porsches lösen könnte


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Du hast 3 Porsche?


Nein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus der Wohnzimmer-Garage geworden?



Hab ja angefangen zu studieren, kommt wenn ich durch bin


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. April 2017)

Schade, das Thema war spannend


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, Grundstück steht bereit und der Architektenentwurf auch
Aber da ich derzeit nur am Wochenende zuhause bin wäre es Quatsch jetzt mit einem Hausbau anzufangen.
Bin derzeit mit der Garagensituation auch unzufrieden, hätte lieber gerne wenn alle in der gleichen Garage übernachten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Du bist Student und hast quasi jeden Porsche der auf dem Markt ist?! 

Darf man fragen wie du dazu kommst?


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Bin selbstständig und habe erst vor 2 Semestern angefangen zu studieren.


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Wirklich schöne Autos und meinen Respekt! Wenn du einen schicken Polo 9n in die Sammlung aufnehmen willst sag Bescheid


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Danke
Ich hab ja noch nen Golf, das reicht erstmal im VW Lager


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Was für einen hast du da?


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Einen GTI Clubsport:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hazelol (24. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Einen GTI Clubsport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der vergammelt doch sicher nur in der garage. also ich würde ihn nie fahren hätte ich deinen fuhrpark 

Edit: btw wo zum henker wohnst du das du min. 4 garagenstellplätze hast O.o ich krieg nichtmal einen der annähernd in meiner nähe und zu fuß in max 5 min zu erreichen ist. außer ich bezahl dem jenigen soviel das es ihm wert ist sein eigenes auto draußen abzustellen was mir dann für eine garage deutlich zuviel ist


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Schickes Teil, weiß ist auch deine Farbe oder? 

Sollte er wirklich vergammeln, dann nehme ich den gerne ab!

Da vermisse ich direkt wieder meinen Scirocco


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich hab ja noch nen Golf, das reicht erstmal im VW Lager



Naja, der einzige, der nicht aus dme VW Lager ist, ist der Wiesmann


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> der vergammelt doch sicher nur in der garage. also ich würde ihn nie fahren hätte ich deinen fuhrpark
> 
> Edit: btw wo zum henker wohnst du das du min. 4 garagenstellplätze hast



Ich fahr den Golf recht gerne, dezent und macht auch spaß
Wohne im Ballungsraum einer süddeutschen Landeshauptstadt.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Schickes Teil, weiß ist auch deine Farbe oder?


Wie kommst du darauf? Ja ich mag weiß



Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, der einzige, der nicht aus dme VW Lager ist, ist der Wiesmann



Nicht ganz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2017)

Na gut, sind dann halt zwei, nee, halt, drei 
Wobei SLS nicht so meins, der SLR hat mir sehr viel besser gefallen.


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

ich darf den Thread nicht mehr öffnen, sonst bekomme ich gleich noch Depressionen


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Nicht ganz



3x Porsche, 1x Golf, 1x Benz. 

Das war es schon? Kein Ferrari?


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

schau nochmal alle Bilder durch, sind ein paar mehr Porsche


----------



## hazelol (24. April 2017)

ich bin kein fan von ferrari finde den fuhrpark von ihm sehr gut da passt auch kein italiener rein. was aber noch fehlt ist nen richtiger bayer


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Na gut, sind dann halt zwei, nee, halt, drei
> Wobei SLS nicht so meins, der SLR hat mir sehr viel besser gefallen.


Sind 3 verschiede Benz



Riverna schrieb:


> Das war es schon? Kein Ferrari?



Als alter Sparfuchs sagt man nicht nein, wenn es 7 Jahre kostenlose Wartung gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordyH (24. April 2017)

Was Arbeitest du genau bzw wie heißt deine Firma?


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

wieviele Autos hast du denn insgesamt? Gefühlt hast du auf jede Marke die man nennt 3 oder mehr Autos


----------



## hazelol (24. April 2017)

sparfuchs und ein fuhrpark voller V8 Monster (ausnahme der Golf) passt irgendwie nicht so ganz


----------



## moe (24. April 2017)

Bist du in der IT-Branche, s-icon?
Schöner Fuhrpark. Langweilen die Wagen sich nicht?


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2017)

Kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> sparfuchs und ein fuhrpark voller V8 Monster (ausnahme der Golf) passt irgendwie nicht so ganz



Schau mal genau hin, die Mercedes, der Wiesmann und der rechte Ferrari sind 8 Zylinder, alle anderen nicht.
Außerdem haben sich die meisten Autos von selbst refinanziert. Meine Altersvorsorge quasi


HordyH schrieb:


> Was Arbeitest du genau bzw wie heißt deine Firma?



Wie die Firma genau heisst werde ich jetzt nicht verraten, aber der Rest ist nicht geheim und habe ich schon paarmal geschrieben:
Ich importiere Lebensmittel und verkaufe sie an den Großhandel


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Magst du den Neid den man mit solchen Autos  generiert?

Die Frage ist nicht böse gemeint, es interessiert mich schlichtweg, denn ich kenne nur reiche Menschen,
die nach außen hin sehr zurückhaltend sind und wenn Sie überhaupt solche Autos kaufen, dann parken sie diese noch in einer gemieteten Garage 30km weit weg..


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2017)

Wenn andere neidisch sind, hat man alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Sind 3 verschiede Benz



Ja, habe ich gesehen. Dachte erst es wären zwei.



hazelol schrieb:


> sparfuchs und ein fuhrpark voller V8 Monster (ausnahme der Golf) passt irgendwie nicht so ganz



Und wieso nich???

@ForceOne: So schätze ich s-icon nicht ein. Ich vermute, dass es ihm einfach egal ist. Hier gibt es einen, der ganz anders drauf ist.


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Ich wollte niemandem etwas unterstellen, kenne bisher nur reiche Menschen die auf den "Rummel" keine Lust haben,ich bin auch jemand der nicht neidisch wegen eines Autos ist. Er hat meinen Neid wegen der Freiheit die man durch Geld bekommt.


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Nein, Neidisch sind die Menschen auf den Golf, auf die S Klasse und evtl. noch auf die Turbo S.
Aber umso auffälliger das Auto, umso mehr freuen sich darüber sowas mal live zu sehen und zücken ihre Handys.

Wenn mich jemand auf das Auto anspricht beantworte ich auch gerne Fragen, derjenige darf sich auch gerne man reinsetzen.(wenn es die Zeit zulässt).

Menschen die mich von Anfang an mit Missgunst konfrontieren ignoriere ich, weil ich denen auch nicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## hazelol (24. April 2017)

hm okay ja dann gehts ja 

trotzdem fehlt noch ein münchner mmn. ^^


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2017)

Schöne Wagen, vor allem wenn man mehrere davon sein eigen eigen nennen darf. 

Aber "dank" leasing (die Ferrari mal ausgenommen) sieht man jene doch immer öfter auf den Straßen, wobei da Porsche auch die Ausnahme bleibt.


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Klingt nach einer vernünftigen Einstellung


----------



## hazelol (24. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Schöne Wagen, vor allem wenn man mehrere davon sein eigen eigen nennen darf.
> 
> Aber "dank" leasing (die Ferrari mal ausgenommen) sieht man jene doch immer öfter auf den Straßen, wobei da Porsche auch die Ausnahme bleibt.



tbh wer sich eines dieser autos als leasing fahrzeug holt (privatleasing) der hat eh nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank. entweder hat man das geld um so ein auto fahren zu können oder man hat es nicht dann sollte man auch nicht so eines fahren wollen. zumindest nicht wenn man keine bekannschaft mit nem autohaus besitzer hat der einem eine sehr gute leasingrate bietet. ansonsten kannste das geld auch direkt verbrennen kp was genau so eine dicker benz im leasing kostet aber mtl. sicher nen 1000 auf 2 jahre sind das dann locker 24k und dann gibst ihn ab und hast nichts


----------



## ForceOne (24. April 2017)

Oder du kaufst Ihn für 200k, fährst 10 km und er ist 20k weniger wert 

ich kann aber auch nicht beurteilen, ob man sich in solchen Regionen überhaupt Gedanken um ein paar tausend Euro macht.


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Als alter Sparfuchs sagt man nicht nein, wenn es 7 Jahre kostenlose Wartung gibt.



Man muss sparen wo man kann. 
Wieviele Autos hast du insgesamt? Sind die eigentlich alle gleichzeitig angemeldet? 
Brauchst bald wohl einen persönlichen Mechaniker der sich um deinen Fuhrpark kümmert. 

Ich freue mich für Leute die es sich leisten können, er wird sich das Geld wohl schon erarbeitet haben. Das kann jeder andere auch, der sich genügend dafür ins Zeug legt.


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> hm okay ja dann gehts ja
> 
> trotzdem fehlt noch ein münchner mmn. ^^



Einen Münchner hatte ich vor dem Panamera



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und meine Freundin fährt nen M235i



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Seeefe schrieb:


> Schöne Wagen, vor allem wenn man mehrere davon sein eigen eigen nennen darf.
> 
> Aber "dank" leasing (die Ferrari mal ausgenommen) sieht man jene doch immer öfter auf den Straßen, wobei da Porsche auch die Ausnahme bleibt.



Die sind bei mir teilweise geleast, teilweise gekauft.
Leasing lohnt sich zwar in einigen Fällen, aber bei GT4, GT3RS, SLS etc. lohnt sich das nicht.

Witziger Zufall: Gerade der Ferrari ist geleast.


----------



## hazelol (24. April 2017)

nen bekannter von mir dessen neffe hat ein porsche 918 geerbt der wurde vom autohaus abgeholt und stand seit dem in der garage das auto hat knapp 800k gekostet damals. der hat das auto genommen und ist zum porsche händler gefahren und hat gefragt was sie ihm zahlen würden wenn er den hier lässt. man hatte ihm gesagt er bekommt noch 700k dafür. er ist dann sofort wieder gegangen 3 tage später rief der mann von porsche an und sagte 1 mio er hätte bereits einen käufer und das auto sei schon fast verkauft. da hat er direkt wieder aufgelegt kurz gesagt er hat das auto bei nem luxus autohaus abgegeben für 1,3 mio


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> tbh wer sich eines dieser autos als leasing fahrzeug holt (privatleasing) der hat eh nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank. entweder hat man das geld um so ein auto fahren zu können oder man hat es nicht dann sollte man auch nicht so eines fahren wollen. zumindest nicht wenn man keine bekannschaft mit nem autohaus besitzer hat der einem eine sehr gute leasingrate bietet. ansonsten kannste das geld auch direkt verbrennen kp was genau so eine dicker benz im leasing kostet aber mtl. sicher nen 1000 auf 2 jahre sind das dann locker 24k und dann gibst ihn ab und hast nichts



Einen 100.000€ Benz bekommt man mit Rabatten auf eine Leasingrate von 600-700€ pro Monat runter, ohne Beziehungen. Das Thema wurde in den Medien letztens erst aufgegriffen, als der eine Idiot nach einem Straßenrennen wegen Mord verurteilt worden war, also wie die ganzen jungen Kerle die PS-Starken Maschinen herbekommen. 



s-icon schrieb:


> Die sind bei mir teilweise geleast, teilweise gekauft.
> Leasing lohnt sich zwar in einigen Fällen, aber bei GT4, GT3RS, SLS etc. lohnt sich das nicht.
> 
> Witziger Zufall: Gerade der Ferrari ist geleast.



Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal tippen, dass die Fahrzeuge dann aber über die Firma laufen? Da macht Leasing ja auch am meisten Sinn.


----------



## hazelol (24. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Einen 100.000€ Benz bekommt man mit Rabatten auf eine Leasingrate von 600-700€ pro Monat runter, ohne Beziehungen. Das Thema wurde in den Medien letztens erst aufgegriffen, als der eine Idiot nach einem Straßenrennen wegen Mord verurteilt worden war, also wie die ganzen jungen Kerle die PS-Starken Maschinen herbekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal tippen, dass die Fahrzeuge dann aber über die Firma laufen? Da macht Leasing ja auch am meisten Sinn.



nen 100k benz vll aber die 911 turbo s´s geschosse liegen dann doch so bei knapp 200k (nackt)


----------



## moe (24. April 2017)

Fährst du auch Rennstrecke?


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

Nein Rennstrecke fahre ich nicht, aber schöne Pässe jedes Wochenende.



Riverna schrieb:


> Man muss sparen wo man kann.
> Wieviele Autos hast du insgesamt? Sind die eigentlich alle gleichzeitig angemeldet?
> Brauchst bald wohl einen persönlichen Mechaniker der sich um deinen Fuhrpark kümmert.
> 
> Ich freue mich für Leute die es sich leisten können, er wird sich das Geld wohl schon erarbeitet haben. Das kann jeder andere auch, der sich genügend dafür ins Zeug legt.



Richtig
6 Autos sind auf mich als natürliche Person angemeldet. Der Rest auf die Firma insgesamt 75 Stück.
Einen persönlichen Mechaniker haben wir nicht, aber wir haben eine studentische Hilfskraft, die sich mit viel Herzblut um die Reinigung unserer Fahrzeuge kümmert.


Seeefe schrieb:


> Einen 100.000€ Benz bekommt man mit Rabatten auf eine Leasingrate von 600-700€ pro Monat runter, ohne Beziehungen.
> 
> Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mal tippen, dass die Fahrzeuge dann aber über die Firma laufen? Da macht Leasing ja auch am meisten Sinn.


Ja manchmal wird einem das Leasing nachgeworfen, im August kommen 2 C63 Kombis. Die liegen bei 600€ Netto das Stück
zum Vergleich beim Panamera gibt es 2% Rabatt.


hazelol schrieb:


> nen 100k benz vll aber die 911 turbo s´s geschosse liegen dann doch so bei knapp 200k (nackt)



Sieh es so umso mehr ein Auto kostet, desto weniger bekommt der Staat



hazelol schrieb:


> porsche 918



Porsche 918 ist ein Sonderfall wie zB GT3RS, Spyder etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (24. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> nen 100k benz vll aber die 911 turbo s´s geschosse liegen dann doch so bei knapp 200k (nackt)



Macht ja nix....als Privat-Leasing ist sowas halt (zu 99%) Quatsch, aber beim Firmen-Leasing durchaus denkbar...wenn man zu viel Gewinn macht, zahlt man halt einen Haufen Steuern.....sooo kann man ein bisschen am Verhältnis arbeiten.
Davon ab, wenn jemand viel Geld erwirtschaftet, und Autos sein Hobby sind, sehe ich auch kein Problem dafür viel Geld auszugeben.


Kurze Story zum Privat-Leasing.....oder wie ich es nenne, "*Wie man Neuwagenkäufern die Hose runter zieht*":

Ein Kumpel macht das jetzt aus Bequemlichkeit, und hat mir die Rechnung seines geleasten 1er BMWs gezeigt.
Ohne auf seine Konditionen groß einzugehen:
Wenn z.B.: Ich (oder jemand anderes) auf die BMW-Website geht und die Kiste exakt so konfiguriert und auf "bestellen" klickt, kostet der Wagen 34 Tausend €.
Wenn ich zum Autohaus gehe und ihn dort konfiguriere kostet er auch 34 Tausend € --> aber durch betteln gibts dann nochmal 5%-7% Rabatt und den Spruch: "Da verdienen wir jetzt gar nichts mehr dran".

Auf *der Rechnung der Leasingfirma* steht:
Bestellpreis --> 34 Tausend €. //logisch
Angebots- und Verkaufspreis an "Firma Leasing xxxxx.gmbH" *trommelwirbel* --> 20300€.
Die Leasing Firma bekommt die Kiste ca.* 13 Tausend €* günstiger von BMW als ein barzahlender Neuwagenkäufer.
Und dabei verdient immer noch BMW UND die Leasingfirma.
Und jetzt frag dich mal was für absolute Rabatte bei größeren Modellen abfallen.


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2017)

Bei Leasing-Verträgen gilt immer der Listenpreis. Keine Ahnung woher Du Deine Infos nimmst. Ich arbeite bei einem Leasing-Unternehmen


----------



## aloha84 (24. April 2017)

Aus der Rechnung.
Listenpreis steht oben, darunter der Einkaufspreis ( in dem Fall = Kalkulationspreis) der Leasing-Firma.
Passt nach Adam Ries auch mit seinen monatlichen Raten und dem Restwert.


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2017)

Das ist leider keine seriöse Leasingfirma... und solche Geschichten sehen BuBa und BaFin gar nicht gern, da kann es richtig Ärger geben.

Wenn wir ein Gegenstand verleasen, wird der Wert 1:1 übernommen, dann kommen unsere Aufschläge drauf, für evtl. Vertragsausfall, Verlust im Falle einer Verwertung, Versicherungen, ...
Da gibt es andere Stellschrauben, an denen man drehen kann, wenn man die Rate "anpassen" will, bis hin zu einem Vertragsmodell, wo Leasing = Kauf auf Kredit ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mit Dach hab ich doch auch was
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sieht doch schon viel besser aus.


----------



## aloha84 (24. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist leider *keine seriöse Leasingfirma... und solche Geschichten sehen BuBa und BaFin gar nicht gern,* da kann es richtig Ärger geben.
> 
> Wenn wir ein Gegenstand verleasen, wird der Wert 1:1 übernommen, dann kommen unsere Aufschläge drauf, für evtl. Vertragsausfall, Verlust im Falle einer Verwertung, Versicherungen, ...
> Da gibt es andere Stellschrauben, an denen man drehen kann, wenn man die Rate "anpassen" will, bis hin zu einem Vertragsmodell, wo Leasing = Kauf auf Kredit ist.



Mag sein, ich frage mich dann aber, warum die BMW-Bank da mitspielt?
Über diese wird das Auto, laut Vertrag, an die Leasing-Firma bereitgestellt.
Mir ist im Endeffekt auch klar, dass solche Firmen durch hohe Abnahmen bzw. Stückzahlen bessere Konditionen als "Max Mustermann" bekommen.
Dieser Preisrutsch hat mich dann trotzdem überrascht.


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist leider keine seriöse Leasingfirma... und solche Geschichten sehen BuBa und BaFin gar nicht gern, da kann es richtig Ärger geben.
> 
> Wenn wir ein Gegenstand verleasen, wird der Wert 1:1 übernommen, dann kommen unsere Aufschläge drauf, für evtl. Vertragsausfall, Verlust im Falle einer Verwertung, Versicherungen, ...
> Da gibt es andere Stellschrauben, an denen man drehen kann, wenn man die Rate "anpassen" will, bis hin zu einem Vertragsmodell, wo Leasing = Kauf auf Kredit ist.



Das bedeutet, Eure Firma kauft zum Listenpreis ein und schlägt dann noch die Zusatzkosten+Marge drauf und macht dann ein Leasingangebot? Kann ich mir eigentlich schwer vorstellen. Evtl. hab ich auch was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2017)

Laut Wetterbericht soll das Wetter die Woche richtig bescheiden werden... also heute mal den Tag genutzt und beide Karren gewaschen.


----------



## HordyH (24. April 2017)

@ s-iconic

Wie alt bist du?


----------



## s-icon (24. April 2017)

-u30 -


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, Eure Firma kauft zum Listenpreis ein und schlägt dann noch die Zusatzkosten+Marge drauf und macht dann ein Leasingangebot? Kann ich mir eigentlich schwer vorstellen. Evtl. hab ich auch was falsch verstanden.



Im Prinzip schon.

Angenommen, Du hast eine Fertigungsstraße für 1,5 Mio, wir machen Mobilien-Leasing. Du hast die Wahl, kaufen, leasen oder finanzieren. Wenn Du Dich für Leasing entscheidest, dann brauchst eine entsprechende Firma, die das mittragen kann. Dein Lieferant kriegt von uns den Betrag, die Fertigungsstraße gehört quasi uns und die bekommst Du für die Raten gestellt, ein normales Leasing halt. Drauf kommen natürlich unsere Unkosten, Versicherungen, Afa, LGD, ....


----------



## keinnick (25. April 2017)

Ah okay, dann war es ein Missverständnis von mir. Ich dachte, bei Euch geht es auch um Autos. Bei so einer Fertigungsstraße sieht das sicherlich anders aus. Die bekommt man ja nicht mal eben so an jeder Ecke, wie einen Golf.  Dementsprechend ist die Menge solcher Anbieter vermutlich auch deutlich geringer als bei Leasinganbietern für KFZ.


----------



## hazelol (25. April 2017)

der leasing anbieter sichert dem produzierendem in dem fall der automobilhersteller ein gewisses kontingent zu. d.h im jahr werden zb 100 fahrzeuge gebaut. der leasing unternehmer übernimmt davon 50 fahrzeuge dementsprechend bekommt er einen guten kurs, der hersteller hat 50% seiner jahres produktion schon so gut wie verkauft freut sich, der leasing unternehmer hat günstige fahrzeuge die er nun im ersten schritt so teuer wie möglich im leasing zu verkaufen, sollte der andrang im fall der fälle nicht so groß sein kommen die rabatte ins spiel wo auf einmal die preise purzeln und trotzdem macht der leasing unternehmer kein minus geschäft.


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ah okay, dann war es ein Missverständnis von mir. Ich dachte, bei Euch geht es auch um Autos. Bei so einer Fertigungsstraße sieht das sicherlich anders aus. Die bekommt man ja nicht mal eben so an jeder Ecke, wie einen Golf.  Dementsprechend ist die Menge solcher Anbieter vermutlich auch deutlich geringer als bei Leasinganbietern für KFZ.



Leasing ist grundsätzlich ein "Aufschlag"-Geschäft, es sei denn, es ist Hausleasing oder sowas. Wir haben zum Beispiel einen Umsatz, dass es kracht, aber die Margen sind bei weitem nicht so hoch, da braucht man eben "Durchsatz".

Das mit der Fertigungsstraße war jetzt nur ein Beispiel, man kann über uns auch einen Beamer leasen (kein Witz, sowas gibt es, da kostet aber ein Beamer schlappe 50.000€) oder einen Kran oder Trecker oder Lkw oder oder oder.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Kennt Ihr das, wenn man wegen etwas so unglaublich wütend ist, dass man ganz ruhig wird?

Meine Karre ist heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Händler, nach ganzen 500-700m, liegen geblieben, ich drehe langsam echt durch...  

Alles ruckelte, Drehzahl hat sich selbstständig gemacht, wenn ich Gas gegeben habe kam teilweise nichts, oder er drehte von alleine ordentlich hoch, Motorkontrollleuchte blinkte auch.

Weiß jemand was das sein kann?


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2017)

Das war doch das Auto, was jede Woche wieder in die Werkstatt muss, oder?
Wenn ja, lass den Händler das Auto abholen.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Das ist vor allem das Auto was ich vor nicht einmal 2 Wochen beim Händler abgeholt habe, wegen der übergesprungenen Steuerkette.
Der Händler holt das Auto nicht ab. Da gibt es in Kaufverträgen wohl eine Klausel die enthalten sein muss, damit er dazu verpflichtet ist,
die ist bei mir natürlich nicht enthalten. Dann bin ich mal wieder 200€ für den Transport los... jetzt geht die ganze Kohle in so einen Haufen Schrott


----------



## Riverna (25. April 2017)

Geb ihn einfach zurück oder verkauf den Eimer an den Export und hol dir was richtiges.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Ich würde Ihm die Karre gerne zurückgeben, aber er besteht auf sein Recht der Reparatur, die Ihm rechtlich leider zusteht.

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, dann würde ich mir auch was anderes kaufen.


----------



## hazelol (25. April 2017)

wenn er auf das recht der reperatur besteht kann er die karre auch abholen lassen. er kann dich ja nicht zwingen das auto zu behalten ständig liegen zu bleiben und die kosten für den abtransport sollst du dann tragen. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein händler das recht auf reperatur hat wenn es zum wiederholten male dazu kommt.

wenn du eine rechtsschutzversicherung hast würde ich mich einfach mal mit meinem anwalt sprechen und mich aufklären lassen welche möglichkeiten du hast. offensichtlich hat das fahrzeug ja deutliche mängel die dir wahrscheinlich verschwiegen wurden.


kurz gegoogelt bezieht sich jetzt zwar speziell auf elektronik waren wie waschmaschinen etc. sollte aber für ein fahrzeug nicht viel anders sein.

"_Muss ich eine Reparatur wirklich akzeptieren? Was ist wenn ich das Gerät dringend benötige?

Der Kunde muss eine Reparatur nur dann akzeptieren, wenn diese für ihn „zumutbar“ ist. Das bedeutet, sie können mit einer entsprechenden Begründung das Reparaturangebot des Händlers ablehnen.

Unzumutbar ist eine Reparatur dann, wenn sie beispielsweise besonders lange dauern würde und Sie die defekte Ware aus beruflichen Gründen so schnell wie möglich wieder in funktionsfähigem Zustand benötigen. Eine normale Reparaturdauer müssen Sie allerdings akzeptieren.

Teilt Ihnen der Händler also mit, dass er Ihnen aufgrund unverhältnismäßig hoher Kosten keine Neulieferung anbieten kann, ist für Sie die Reparatur aber unzumutbar (beispielsweise wegen einer mehrwöchigen Reparaturdauer o.ä.), so können Sie den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag erklären, die Ware an den Händler zurückgeben und sich den Kaufpreis erstatten lassen.

Was ist, wenn die Reparatur misslingt und die Ware anschließend wieder defekt ist?

Sollte ein Fehler trotz erfolgter Reparatur erneut auftreten, so will es der Gesetzgeber, dass Sie dem Händler eine „zweite Chance“ geben. Sie müssen also zwei Reparaturversuche akzeptieren. Scheitert auch der zweite Versuch, und ist das Teil anschließend noch immer defekt, so können Sie vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten (siehe unten).

Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob das Gerät an genau der gleichen Stelle wieder kaputt geht, oder ob ein neuer Defekt auftritt. Selbst wenn innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist zwei völlig verschiedene Defekte auftreten, muss der Kunde nur zwei Reparaturversuche akzeptieren. Danach ist er im Rahmen der Gewährleistung zum Rücktritt berechtigt._"


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. April 2017)

Darf er nicht nur zweimal nachbessern bevor du zurücktreten kannst?


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich würde Ihm die Karre gerne zurückgeben, aber er besteht auf sein Recht der Reparatur, die Ihm rechtlich leider zusteht.
> 
> Wenn ich das Geld hätte, dann würde ich mir auch was anderes kaufen.



Um welches Auto geht's da ?


----------



## aloha84 (25. April 2017)

Das sollte ein Polo 9N sein.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

Fangen wir mal ganz vorne an.

Wo und wann hast du das gekauft?
Hast du eine Garantie abgeschlossen oder lediglich Gewährleistung?
Verkäufer ist ein Händler? Du als Käufer Privatperson?


----------



## Kusanar (25. April 2017)

Kein ADAC-Mitglied? Die schleppen dich doch gratis zur nächsten Werkstatt, wenn man lieb fragt auch bis zu einer deiner Wahl, solange sie nicht in Timbuktu liegt... und lesen dir sogar noch den Fehlercode für umme aus. Rentiert sich wirklich, kann ich dir nur nahelegen, so von VW-Fahrer zu VW-Fahrer


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Es handelt sich um einen VW Polo 9n Bj. 2002 175tkm.



s-icon schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal ganz vorne an.
> 
> Wo und wann hast du das gekauft?
> Hast du eine Garantie abgeschlossen oder lediglich Gewährleistung?
> Verkäufer ist ein Händler? Du als Käufer Privatperson?




Gekauft Ende Januar.2017 bei einem Hinterhofhändler, da sehr begrenztes Budget.
Ich habe 1 Jahr Garantie auf den Motor und das Getriebe, ansonsten eben rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen bei normalem Händler Gebrauchtwagenkauf.
Verkäufer ist gewerblicher Händler, ich habe Privat gekauft.



Kusanar schrieb:


> Kein ADAC-Mitglied? Die schleppen dich doch gratis zur nächsten Werkstatt, wenn man lieb fragt auch bis zu einer deiner Wahl, solange sie nicht in Timbuktu liegt... und lesen dir sogar noch den Fehlercode für umme aus. Rentiert sich wirklich, kann ich dir nur nahelegen, so von VW-Fahrer zu VW-Fahrer




Ich bin zwar nicht im ADAC habe aber einen Schutzbrief bei meiner Versicherung, der Abschlepper hat wohl etwas Mitleid und versucht mir die Karre nun 
günstig zum Händler zu schaffen.

Leider ist der Händler eben 80km von mir entfernt.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Darf er nicht nur zweimal nachbessern bevor du zurücktreten kannst?



Ich glaube drei mal, dann könnte ich bald evtl. zurücktreten, ob und wie schnell ich ein Auto hier in meiner Umgebung (Dörfchen, weit Weg von der Zivilisation) finde, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Gekauft Ende Januar.2017 bei einem Hinterhofhändler, da sehr begrenztes Budget.
> Ich habe 1 Jahr Garantie auf den Motor und das Getriebe, ansonsten eben rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen bei normalem Händler Gebrauchtwagenkauf.
> Verkäufer ist gewerblicher Händler, ich habe Privat gekauft.



Zuerst Erfüllungsort ist der Sitz des Verkäufers.

Was jetzt kommt ist meine persönliche Einschätzung:

Es tritt ein Sachmangel innerhalb der Gewährleistung auf. 
Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate, sodass sich der Händler nicht auf die Beweislastumkehr berufen kann und er nachweisen muss, dass der Mangel bei Gefahrenübergang nicht bestand.

Gem. §439 II BGB hat der Verkäufer die erforderlichen Aufwendungen zu tragen.

d.h. dir dürfen im Gewährleistungsfall keine Kosten entstehen. 
Vgl.[53]/[54] BGH, Urteil vom 13. 4. 2011 – VIII ZR 220/10

In dem Fall würde ich von dem Verkäufer einen Vorschuss für die Transportkosten verlangen oder alternativ den Verkäufer über die Art des Transports und die Kosten informieren und dem Verkäufer eine Frist zur Zahlung des Vorschusses einräumen.

Reagiert er nicht darauf gerät er in Verzug und ich würde den Mangel vor Ort beheben lassen und ihm die Rechnung zukommen lassen.


Aber einen Rücktritt würde ich als Verkäufer ablehnen, denn ich habe zwei Reparaturversuche.
Den ersten, eine übergesprungene Steuerkette habe ich behoben. 
Der jetzige ist ein neuer Mangel.

/alles persönliche Meinung


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. April 2017)

Hallo ForceOne,

ich kann dir vielleicht mit meiner Geschichte ein wenig helfen:

*Hyundai iX35 | 2010 | 135000 km | 99 Kw für 11.000€ ende Januar beim Händler (als Privatperson) gekauft.*

Schon bei der Probefahrt ist mir aufgefallen dass der zweite und dritte Gang relativ schwer rein gehen.

Beim Kauf wurde dies dem Händler gesagt - er versicherte dass es am Getriebeöl liegt und er das wechseln wird.

Getriebeöl wurde gewechselt, noch immer das gleiche Problem.

Synchronringe gewechselt, immer noch das gleiche Problem.

Kupplung und Schwung getauscht, jaaa - immer noch das Problem.

Vom schalten her geht es jetzt um einiges einfacher - meine Vermutung ist aber dass es an den warmen Temperaturen liegt.
*Was meinen die Profis hier?*



Weiteres Problem am Auto ist der Rückwärtsschalter (gewesen):

Ich lege den R-Gang ein - es bleibt das R-Licht aus und die Parksensoren springen nicht an.

Er hat's gerichtet - 2 Wochen Später, wieder der gleiche Sch*** !



Kleine Randnotiz:
Das Auto war mind. 3x bei ihm.
Ja, er hat mir für die Zeit (23 Tage) immer ein kostenlosen Leihwageb gegeben, aber trotzdem nicht zumutbar.
Nerven weg. Vertrauen dem Händler gegenüber auch futsch.



Gehe zum Anwalt, darf mir anhören dass ich zu viel Geduld habe.

Wurde vom Anwalt beraten dass er *1x* das Recht hat nachzubessern ansonsten kann der KV rückgängig gemacht werden.

Meine (sehr gute) Rechtsschutzversicherung hat alle kosten für Anwalt + Gericht schon freigegeben.

Mein Anwalt hat ihm gestern ein nettes schreiben zugeschickt wo 11.000€ für das Auto + 980€ (fu**, ist das viel) für die bisherige "Tätigkeit" vom Anwalt eingefordert werden.

Wenn die Frist (8.5) nicht eingehalten wird, zieht der Anwalt gerichtliche Hilfe zu.


*Mein Tipp: Geh zu einem Anwalt, lass dich beraten und warte nicht länger ab!*


----------



## hazelol (25. April 2017)

wenn dir das alles schon vor dem kauf aufgefallen ist. wieso hast du den wagen überhaupt genommen?


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wurde vom Anwalt beraten dass er *1x* das Recht hat nachzubessern ansonsten kann der KV rückgängig gemacht werden.



Östereichisches Recht ist nicht deutsches Recht!


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> wenn dir das alles schon vor dem kauf aufgefallen ist. wieso hast du den wagen überhaupt genommen?



Vor dem Kauf gab es auch keine Probleme mit dem Rückwärtsschalter.

Lediglich ding der zweite Gang etwas straff hinein.

& wenn mir _Fachleute_ sagen es liegt am Getriebeöl dann glaube ich das.

Schließlich habe ich das Auto nicht von irgendeinem Typen, ums Eck gekauft.





s-icon schrieb:


> Östereichisches Recht ist nicht deutsches Recht!



Stimmt & genau deswegen sage ich auch: Geh zu einem Anwalt, lass dich beraten und dann kannst du handeln!


----------



## aloha84 (25. April 2017)

@armer der erste

Dein Anwalt hat damit grundsätzlich nicht recht.........da es sich dabei immer um "Kann-Bestimmungen" handelt.
Das ist im Gesetz schwammig formuliert, und daher oft Auslegungssache.
Zwar auch nicht ganz vollständig, aber interessant:
Wie viele Nachbesserungen stehen einem Verkaufer eigentlich zu? | anwalt.de


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. April 2017)

Ja, wir werden sehen.

Ich bin froh dass ich mich damit nicht befassen muss.

Mir reicht es nämlich. Es ist ja so, dass Mängel die in den ersten sechs Monaten auftreten, mit dem Fahrzeug quasi _mitgekauft_ werden.

[Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich nach seiner "Nachbesserung" bei einem Hyundai Fachhändler war, habe das Getriebe anschauen lassen.
"Späne im Getriebe. Getriebe defekt" habe ich schwarz auf weiß stehen.]


----------



## hazelol (25. April 2017)

allein der punkt das die gänge nicht flüssig in einander übergeben wäre für mich ein KO kriterium. wenn mir irgend etwas am motor bzw am getriebe nicht richtig vorkommt fahre ich direkt wieder vom hof. ich bin jetzt auch kein kfz meister oder profi was auch immer aber ich kenne leute die mit der materie vertraut sind und nehme diese entsprechend mit. da kann mir der händler noch soviel erzählen das es die und die ursache hat und das er die beheben wird. 
frage ich mich doch wieso behebt man diese nicht sofort scheint ja offenbar bekannt zu sein was das problem ist? im endeffekt will er das auto verkaufen.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Geld für einen Anwalt habe ich leider nicht, ansonsten würde ich da mehr als Vollgas geben.
An sich wäre ich mit der Reparatur auch völlig einverstanden, wenn diese denn vernünftig wäre.

Ich habe, selbst wenn der Verkäufer der Rücknahme zustimmt, das Problem, dass ich sehr schnell ein neues Auto finden muss,
was ich jedoch nicht kann, weil ich ungünstig wohne und nicht mehr mobil bin. Bin in meinem Unternehmen noch nicht sehr lange (=Probezeit), und kann hier nicht noch
mehr Ausreizen, denn ein Firmenauto hatte ich schon für eine längere Zeit und auch Kollegen haben mir viel geholfen.

Ich bin mir gerade sehr unsicher was ich tun soll, am liebsten würde ich hinfahren und mein Geld zurückverlangen...


----------



## keinnick (25. April 2017)

Und ein Firmenwagen kommt nicht erneut in Frage?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2017)

Die Kiste dem Verkäufer zurückgeben und einen neuen kaufen. Was erwartest du von einem 1000 Euro Auto?

Klingt für mich wie ein typisches Auto von einem Hinterhof Händler von der Zuverlässigkeit her. Wenn man drauf angewiesen ist, dann kauft man kein 1000€ Auto. Das sind nämlich die Autos, die von anderen Händlern als "nicht mehr zu verkaufen" ausgemustert oder zurückgenommen wurden.

Geh zur Bank, nimm ein bischen Geld in die Hand und kauf dir einen Polo Jahreswagen bei deinem VW Händler. Damit bleibst du auch nicht jede Woche liegen. Dann noch eine Anschlussgarantie abschließen bis 5 Jahre und du hast Ruhe. Da muss man dann auch nicht ständig wieder Geld in die Hand nehmen, weil die Kiste in Einzelteile zerfällt.

Auf die Dauer ist das deutlich günstiger als jedes Jahr 10 mal mit einer 1000€ Winterhure liegen zu bleiben... ...außerdem ists besser für die Nerven.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und ein Firmenwagen kommt nicht erneut in Frage?



Für ein paar Tage bekomme ich den evtl., einen dauerhaften bekomme ich aktuell leider noch nicht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Kiste dem Verkäufer zurückgeben und einen neuen kaufen. Was erwartest du von einem 1000 Euro Auto?.



Eigentlich erwarte ich bei einem knapp 2.000 € teurem Auto, dass er NICHT innerhalb von 3 Monaten, 3x groß defekt ist und innerhalb eines Monats 2x liegen bleibt.
Hätte ich das Geld, dann würde ich mir direkt etwas anderes kaufen, und ich bekomme zur Zeit leider kein Darlehen.


----------



## hazelol (25. April 2017)

die option auf einen dienstwagen besteht allerdings oder generell ausgeschlossen? Alternativ sofern die option besteht in 1 oder 2 jahren einen dienstwagen zu bekommen kann man sich überlegen auch ein leasing fahrzeug übergangsweise zu nehmen. ein arbeitskollege zb hat einen golf für 99 euro im monat bekommen bis sein dienstwagen genehmigt ist.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Ich rechne mit der Option in ~1-2 Jahren, wobei ein geleastes bzw. finanziertes Auto leider momentan nicht möglich ist.

Ich hätte mir den Polo sicherlich nicht gekauft, wenn ich mein Budget hätte Aufstocken können.


----------



## Riverna (25. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Eigentlich erwarte ich bei einem knapp 2.000 € teurem Auto, dass er NICHT innerhalb von 3 Monaten, 3x groß defekt ist und innerhalb eines Monats 2x liegen bleibt.
> Hätte ich das Geld, dann würde ich mir direkt etwas anderes kaufen, und ich bekomme zur Zeit leider kein Darlehen.



Es ist auch typisches dummes Geschwätz das ein 1000Euro nicht halten kann. Auch bei einem 5000Euro oder 8000Euro Auto kann man Probleme haben (den Fall habe ich gerade im Bekanntenkreis, Fahrzeugpreis 6500Euro. Zwei Schäden innerhalb von 1 Monat). Hab auch schon Autos für unter 2000Euro gekauft die keinerlei Probleme machen. Unseren Mazda MX3 haben wir 2009 für 1350Euro gekauft, der Wagen hat bis auf eine Servopumpe keine Probleme gemacht. Er hatte zwar einen Motorschaden aber das lag einfach daran das ich dem Motor zuviel abverlangt habe und er eben dabei gestorben ist. Er war immerhin auch schon knapp 20 Jahre alt und hatte 190.000 Kilometer auf dem Buckel. Meinen alten NX habe ich für eine Flasche Jack Daniels eingetauscht und er Wagen hatte bis auf zwei Antriebswellen keinen Schaden und ich bin 60.000 Kilometer gefahren. 

Mein Subaru war nicht der günstigste und hatte trotzdem erst einen Getriebeschaden, dann einen Motorschaden und zu guter letzt ist die Kupplung durhcgebrochen (  ).  Und der war weit aus teuerer als 2000Euro... gut er war trotzdem recht günstig da der Wagen keine deutschen Papiere und keine deutsche Zulassung hatte. 

Unzuverlässigkeit haben gar nichts mit der Höhe des Kaufpreises zu tun.


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2017)

Also ich habe meinen 20 Jahre alten Audi 90 mit über 250tkm auch gequält, aber kaputt gegangen ist da trotzdem nichts. 
Der hat auch nur 900 Euro gekostet. 
Sah zwar nicht toll aus, aber lief richtig gut.


----------



## Captn (25. April 2017)

Sagt mal, weiß einer von euch, wie man bei einem S80 Bj. 2002 den Navibildschirm dazu bringt, rauszufahren?

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Ein Polo 9n ist jetzt auch kein optischer Genuss


----------



## aloha84 (25. April 2017)

Mein alter Astra G ging mit 288.888km zum Polen für 500€.
--> der fährt vermutlich heute noch völligst Problemfrei.


----------



## Captn (25. April 2017)

Ja schon, aber zumindest laufen sollte das gute Stück doch. ^^

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ein Polo 9n ist jetzt auch kein optischer Genuss [emoji38]


Ach der hat auch abstehende Plastikteile, ne eingedrückte Tür und abgeplatzes Chrom?


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiß einer von euch, wie man bei einem S80 Bj. 2002 den Navibildschirm dazu bringt, rauszufahren?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Auf den Knopf davor drücken?
Die Mechanik/der Motor hat sich aber afaik gelegentlich verabschiedet.


----------



## Captn (25. April 2017)

Hmm, nen Knopf war da net, soweit ich weiß. 
Muss ich Vaddern morgen mal anhauen.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist auch typisches dummes Geschwätz das ein 1000Euro nicht halten kann. Auch bei einem 5000Euro oder 8000Euro Auto kann man Probleme haben (den Fall habe ich gerade im Bekanntenkreis, Fahrzeugpreis 6500Euro. Zwei Schäden innerhalb von 1 Monat). Hab auch schon Autos für unter 2000Euro gekauft die keinerlei Probleme machen. Unseren Mazda MX3 haben wir 2009 für 1350Euro gekauft, der Wagen hat bis auf eine Servopumpe keine Probleme gemacht. Er hatte zwar einen Motorschaden aber das lag einfach daran das ich dem Motor zuviel abverlangt habe und er eben dabei gestorben ist. Er war immerhin auch schon knapp 20 Jahre alt und hatte 190.000 Kilometer auf dem Buckel. Meinen alten NX habe ich für eine Flasche Jack Daniels eingetauscht und er Wagen hatte bis auf zwei Antriebswellen keinen Schaden und ich bin 60.000 Kilometer gefahren.
> 
> Mein Subaru war nicht der günstigste und hatte trotzdem erst einen Getriebeschaden, dann einen Motorschaden und zu guter letzt ist die Kupplung durhcgebrochen (  ).  Und der war weit aus teuerer als 2000Euro... gut er war trotzdem recht günstig da der Wagen keine deutschen Papiere und keine deutsche Zulassung hatte.
> 
> Unzuverlässigkeit haben gar nichts mit der Höhe des Kaufpreises zu tun.


Du vergleichst dich mit einem nicht Schrauber. Ist klar das bei dir ein 1000€ Auto bei weitem nicht so durchgenuckelt ist. Du guckst dir an was du kaufst, schraubst selber wenn Kleinigkeiten sind bevor die zum Problem werden und kümmerst dich um die Autos. Wenn ein nicht Schrauber den erst besten aus Ali's Resteecke kauft, dann kann man mit 110% Sicherheit davon ausgehen das der Probleme macht.

Wenn man einen Jahreswagen von Vertragshändler kauft, dann kann es in Extremfällen auchmal sein das man häufiger liegen bleibt, die Regel ist es aber nicht. ...zumindest nicht bei den deutschen Herstellern....



ForceOne schrieb:


> Eigentlich erwarte ich bei einem knapp 2.000 € teurem Auto, dass er NICHT innerhalb von 3 Monaten, 3x groß defekt ist und innerhalb eines Monats 2x liegen bleibt.
> Hätte ich das Geld, dann würde ich mir direkt etwas anderes kaufen, und ich bekomme zur Zeit leider kein Darlehen.


Warum das denn nicht?  Im Moment werfen dir die Banken das Geld einfach hinterher. Und Zinsen gibt es im Moment auch quasi keine. Für diese 1,x% oder teilweise 0,x% kann man mit einem kleinen Darlehn nix falsch machen. Auf lange Sicht deutlich stressfreier.

Du musst ja keine riesen Summen investieren. Volkswagen Polo 1.0 el. Fenster Cool&Sound Klima 4S-Reifen als Kleinwagen in Buckeburg Sowas hier wird die nächsten 4 Jahre mit Sicherheit sehr günstig und zuverlässig laufen. Einfach auch mal beim Autohaus nach Finanzierung fragen, ist zwar meist etwas teurer als bei der Bank aber quasi jeder bekommt da einen Kredit.


----------



## Riverna (25. April 2017)

Welchen Teil von "Bis auf eine Servolenkung ging nicht kaputt" hast du nicht verstanden? Da waren keine Kleinigkeiten die man reparieren musste... 

Deine Aussage ist einfach viel zu pauschal und damit falsch. Ganz einfach...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2017)

Die Aussage ist eben nicht zu pauschal und entspricht leider der Wahrheit. Ein 1 Jahr altes Auto mit Wartung beim Hersteller ist nunmal immer zuverlässiger als ein 15 Jahre altes Auto aus Ali's Resteecke, was maximal alle 5 Jahre oder 100tkm nen Ölwechsel bei ATU bekommen hat. Sonst nur Ebay-Tüv.


----------



## Seeefe (25. April 2017)

Ich mag mich irren, aber das hatte doch auch niemand bestreitet?


----------



## Captn (25. April 2017)

Wer sagt dir denn, dass du zu Ali rennen musst? Mein Auto hat 900€ gekostet, wegen eines Seitenschadens. Zwei Türen und nen Kotflügel haben dann nochmal 140€ extra gekostet. Das einzige was bisher gemacht werden musste, waren die Dichtungen für's Motoröl. Nach 250tsd. km darf das mal passieren.
Der S80 meines Vaters hat am Sonntag auch nur 1100€ gekostet. Läuft wie ne eins nach bereits 370tsd km und das einzige, was anscheinend net geht, ist der Motor des Navidisplays. Beide haben wir aus privater Hand und sehen keineswegs von innen aus, wie ein Kinderparadies oder die "mobile Wohnung" eines Taxifahrers.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (25. April 2017)

Er rafft es halt einfach nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du musst ja keine riesen Summen investieren. Volkswagen Polo 1.0 el. Fenster Cool&Sound Klima 4S-Reifen als Kleinwagen in Buckeburg Sowas hier wird die nächsten 4 Jahre mit Sicherheit sehr günstig und zuverlässig laufen. Einfach auch mal beim Autohaus nach Finanzierung fragen, ist zwar meist etwas teurer als bei der Bank aber quasi jeder bekommt da einen Kredit.



Und wer gibt jemanden der in der Probezeit ist nen Kredit?
Darum geht es nämlich.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist eben nicht zu pauschal und entspricht leider der Wahrheit. Ein 1 Jahr altes Auto mit Wartung beim Hersteller ist nunmal immer zuverlässiger als ein 15 Jahre altes Auto aus Ali's Resteecke, was maximal alle 5 Jahre oder 100tkm nen Ölwechsel bei ATU bekommen hat. Sonst nur Ebay-Tüv.


Das schon. Wenn ich mir aber anschaue was wir in der Familie so an Autos für 2-3k verkauft haben waren die weder 15 Jahre alt noch nur alle 5 gewartet. Sub 10Jahre und Scheckheft traf es da schon eher.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Kein ADAC-Mitglied? Die schleppen dich doch gratis zur nächsten Werkstatt, wenn man lieb fragt auch bis zu einer deiner Wahl, solange sie nicht in Timbuktu liegt... und lesen dir sogar noch den Fehlercode für umme aus. Rentiert sich wirklich, kann ich dir nur nahelegen, so von VW-Fahrer zu VW-Fahrer


Also ich bin zwar auch ADAC-mitglied, aber ich weiß nicht so recht wofür. Hab die nur 2 mal in anspruch genommen und da bin ich einmal mit meinem 3er golf (60 ps vergaser-motor, benzinpumpe war hin) abgeschleppt worden und einmal gab es starthilfe für den firmen-caddy.
Meine bisherigen vw`s liefen jedenfalls, aber ihr greift vermutlich nur zu den miesesten motoren im vw-regal.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ach der hat auch abstehende Plastikteile, ne eingedrückte Tür und abgeplatzes Chrom?



An der Seitentür ist es etwas leicht eingedrückt, um das Schlüsselloch hat sich ein Vorbesitzer anscheinend bei zu viel Alkohol vergnügt und  Kratzer hat die Karre reichlich.

Sind aber eben alles Kleinigkeiten die mir egal sind, und man sieht es nicht auf den ersten Blick.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Warum das denn nicht?  Im Moment werfen dir die Banken das Geld einfach hinterher. Und Zinsen gibt es im Moment auch quasi keine. Für diese 1,x% oder teilweise 0,x% kann man mit einem kleinen Darlehn nix falsch machen. Auf lange Sicht deutlich stressfreier.
> 
> Du musst ja keine riesen Summen investieren. Volkswagen Polo 1.0 el. Fenster Cool&Sound Klima 4S-Reifen als Kleinwagen in Buckeburg Sowas hier wird die nächsten 4 Jahre mit Sicherheit sehr günstig und zuverlässig laufen. Einfach auch mal beim Autohaus nach Finanzierung fragen, ist zwar meist etwas teurer als bei der Bank aber quasi jeder bekommt da einen Kredit.



Weil ich A) in der Probezeit bin und B) nach einem Verkehrsunfall mit Fahrerflucht noch eine ganze Zeit lang blechen muss, da ist man leider doppelt gearscht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das schon. Wenn ich mir aber anschaue was wir in der Familie so an Autos für 2-3k verkauft haben waren die weder 15 Jahre alt noch nur alle 5 gewartet. Sub 10Jahre und Scheckheft traf es da schon eher.



Es gibt auch einige bessere Autos für den Preis, meine Region ist da leider etwas schwach vertreten im preiswerten Gebrauchtwagenmarkt. Ich hatte leider ziemlichen Zeitdruck, weil ich innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit das Auto benötigte um meinen neuen Job anzutreten.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, in der Probezeit UND Fahrerflucht, da musstest du bestimmt nachschulen. Das hab ich  wegen Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung in der Probezeit auch hinter mir. Bin bei Karlsruhe nachts auf der Autobahn 3 oder 4 mal hintereinander geblitzt worden, weil ich nicht wusste, dass da im Abstand von ein paar Kilometern mehrere Blitzer stehen. Bin dann relativ konstant mit ca. 160 durchgebrettert und damals war dort die komplette Strecke 100 oder 80. 

"Verkehrsunfall" (leichter Bumms) mit Fahrerflucht hab ich auch aufem Kerbholz. War aber nach der Probezeit. Is halt Kacke, wenn die Oma am Fenster liegt... Wird leider teuer. Musste ich schmerzhaft erfahren.


----------



## Seeefe (25. April 2017)

4 mal hintereinander geblitzt, dass ist ja schon, naja...


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

Ich denke Probezeit bezieht sich auf den Job, nicht auf den Führerschein


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2017)

Fahrerflucht müsste direkt mit 1-2 Monaten Knast bestraft werden. ...und zwar nicht auf Bewährung. Heute ist das doch schon fast üblich erstmal abzuhauen.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wer gibt jemanden der in der Probezeit ist nen Kredit?
> Darum geht es nämlich.


Ich kenne 6 Leute, die sich mit 18 auf Raten einen Neuwagen geholt haben. Gar kein Problem. ...einer davon ist grade bei uns Azubi und hat noch nicht mal einen Führerschein aber schon sein Auto.


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2017)

Die Banken vergeben im Moment Kredite an so ziemlich alle, ausser vielleicht an die Obdachlosen...
Geld kostet im Moment nichts


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

Als Privatperson noch einfacher als Unternehmen. Für eine Leasinganfrage für das Unternehmen brauchen die 24 Stunden für mich als Privatperson 2 min


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Banken vergeben im Moment Kredite an so ziemlich alle, ausser vielleicht an die Obdachlosen...
> Geld kostet im Moment nichts


+1 So siehts aus.


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Als Privatperson noch einfacher als Unternehmen. Für eine Leasinganfrage für das Unternehmen brauchen die 24 Stunden für mich als Privatperson 2 min



Bei uns kriegst Du eine Antwort innerhalb von wenigen Minuten  Kurze Abfrage bei Crefo und das Thema ist erledigt


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wow, in der Probezeit UND Fahrerflucht, da musstest du bestimmt nachschulen....



da muss ich wohl etwas klarstellen. Ich bin das "Opfer" bei der Geschichte gewesen, bin mit meinem Leasing-Fahrzeug (privat) gefahren und wurde dann bei ~110 km/h von der Straße gedrängt und bin gegen einen Baum geknallt. 
Habe zu dem Zeitpunkt angefangen eine Selbstständigkeit aufzubauen und da ich dann entsprechend erstmal komplett ausgefallen bin, konnte ich kein Geld verdienen, zusätzlich hat die Versicherung große Teile des Schadens nicht 
übernommen + Abschleppdienst hat mich ausgenommen wie eine Weihnachtsgans (35 € p. Tag für den Stellplatz x 40 Tage).



s-icon schrieb:


> Ich denke Probezeit bezieht sich auf den Job, nicht auf den Führerschein







TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fahrerflucht müsste direkt mit 1-2 Monaten Knast bestraft werden. ...und zwar nicht auf Bewährung. Heute ist das doch schon fast üblich erstmal abzuhauen.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne 6 Leute, die sich mit 18 auf Raten einen Neuwagen geholt haben. Gar kein Problem. ...einer davon ist grade bei uns Azubi und hat noch nicht mal einen Führerschein aber schon sein Auto.



War mal als Zeuge vor Gericht, weil ich jemanden gesehen habe, der Fahrerflucht begangen hat (kleiner Parkrempler), er hat erst behauptet ich würde lügen, 2 min. später zugegeben... Urteil: Wird fallen gelassen gegen 500 € Spende.

Ich würde mir auch wieder ein Auto finanzieren, aber eben preiswerter, ist nur leider aktuell und die nächste Zeit aufgrund der Situation nicht möglich.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Habe zu dem Zeitpunkt angefangen eine Selbstständigkeit aufzubauen und da ich dann entsprechend erstmal komplett ausgefallen bin, konnte ich kein Geld verdienen,
> Ich würde mir auch wieder ein Auto finanzieren, aber eben preiswerter, ist nur leider aktuell und die nächste Zeit aufgrund der Situation nicht möglich.


Also insolvent? Dann gibt es wirklich keinen Kredit, ansonsten siehe oben, bekommt aktuell quasi jeder. 
Ich halte zwar absolut nichts davon etwas so "banales" wie ein Auto abzustottern, aber bei dir würde Leasing oder Finanzieren wohl tatsächlich Sinn machen.


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2017)

Kinders, was ist von Wasserpumpen von Ruville zu halten? Es gibt irgendwie nur Behr/Hella oder Ruville. Die von Behr/Hella findet man aber nicht...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2017)

Ich habe heute mein ODBeleven bekommen und mal meine Steuergeräte ausgelesen und bisschen codiert. 

Ich wusste schon das ich Probleme mit meiner Klimaanlage habe (auf beiden Zonen gleiche Temp eingestellt, aber es ist unterschiedlich warm in beiden Zonen) und nun weiß ich auch warum. 

Nur zum Verständnis, sind das gleich 2 Stellmotoren die ausgefallen sind?  Oder ist das der Gleiche?


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also insolvent? Dann gibt es wirklich keinen Kredit, ansonsten siehe oben, bekommt aktuell quasi jeder.



Naja jeder der einen festen Job hat. In der Probezeit eher nicht.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also insolvent? Dann gibt es wirklich keinen Kredit, ansonsten siehe oben, bekommt aktuell quasi jeder.
> Ich halte zwar absolut nichts davon etwas so "banales" wie ein Auto abzustottern, aber bei dir würde Leasing oder Finanzieren wohl tatsächlich Sinn machen.



Steht momentan auf jedenfall im Raum.

Bin mal gespannt was die nächsten Wochen und Monate passiert.

Edit: eigentlich habe ich aber auch für mein Empfinden zu wenig Schulden, verdiene aktuell aber auch eben nicht mehr so gut wie vor dem Unfall. Leider ist meine beheimatete Berufsbranche in meiner Region mehr als Tot.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mein ODBeleven bekommen und mal meine Steuergeräte ausgelesen und bisschen codiert.
> 
> Ich wusste schon das ich Probleme mit meiner Klimaanlage habe (auf beiden Zonen gleiche Temp eingestellt, aber es ist unterschiedlich warm in beiden Zonen) und nun weiß ich auch warum.
> 
> Nur zum Verständnis, sind das gleich 2 Stellmotoren die ausgefallen sind?  Oder ist das der Gleiche?


Das sind 2 verschiedene Klappen. Kann auch nen mechanisches Problem an beiden Klappen sein, weswegen die sich nicht mehr richtig bewegen, z.B. wenn ne Ratte drinsteckt oder so.  Die Umluftklappe kann man eventuell sogar sehen ohne groß was zerlegen zu müssen. Die Klappe für Temperatur links sitzt in dne Tiefen des Armaturenbrettes.

Nur weil der Fehler abgelegt ist bedeutet das nicht immer gleich das der Motor selber kaputt ist.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nur zum Verständnis, sind das gleich 2 Stellmotoren die ausgefallen sind?  Oder ist das der Gleiche?


Ich würde ja raten(!), dass beide an der selben gestörten Zuleitung/Stecker hängen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2017)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen Marder drinne, da musste ich Kabel an der Batterie erneuern. 
Evtl hängt es auch damit zusammen,dass noch irgendwo Kabel zerbissen wurden ? 

Naja komme eh nicht drum herum das in ner Werkstatt abklären zu lassen. Muss in 2 Monaten eh zum Service, da können die sich das gleich mit angucken. 

Falls jemand übrigens ebensfalls ein Auto der VAG Gruppe besitzt, dem kann ich den Adapter sehr ans Herz legen. Für 55€ mehr als top, alles was mit VCDS zu kodieren geht, klappt auch mit diesem. Und das bequem per Smartphone/Tablet per Bluetooth.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

Leider nur für Android.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Leider ist meine beheimatete Berufsbranche in meiner Region mehr als Tot.



Umzug kommt nicht infrage?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen Marder drinne, da musste ich Kabel an der Batterie erneuern.
> Evtl hängt es auch damit zusammen,dass noch irgendwo Kabel zerbissen wurden ?


Wenn da ein Kabel zerbissen wäre, dann hättest du eher einen elektrischen Fehler. Die Klappen haben ja alle einen Hallsensor oder ein Poti zur Kontrolle der Motorstellung. Mechanischer Fehler wird hinterlegt wenn die Iststellung nicht = Sollstellung, aber kein elektrischer Fehler in der Ansteuerung/Sensor vorhanden ist. Mechanischer Fehler kann auch sein das die Lernwerte der Klappen außerhalb des mechanisch möglichen Bereiches liegen durch Speicherfehler oder Whatever(Azubi mit Klickwahn z.B.).



s-icon schrieb:


> Leider nur für Android.


Alle guten Sachen gibt es nur für Android, weil es auf Apple schlichweg nicht möglich ist ohne Jailbreak.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Leider nur für Android.
> 
> 
> 
> Umzug kommt nicht infrage?



Hab jetzt die Branche gewechselt, mal sehen wie es läuft. Bank-bzw. Finanzdienstleistung nimmt aber leider auch sowieso fast überall ab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2017)

Wo ist das Problem S-Icon? 

Kauf dir nen billiges Android-Tablet und hau es zusammen mit dem Adapter ins Handschuhfach. Dann kannst jederzeit unterwegs codieren wie du lustig bist. 
Sehr geil mMn. 
Internetverbindung holst halt von deinem Iphone per Hotspot (bzw haben deine Autos bestimmt eh schon Hotspot Onboard )

Günstige tablets bekommts für 50€ (Amazon Fire zum Beispiel), das reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. April 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen Marder drinne, da musste ich Kabel an der Batterie erneuern.
> Evtl hängt es auch damit zusammen,dass noch irgendwo Kabel zerbissen wurden ?
> 
> Naja komme eh nicht drum herum das in ner Werkstatt abklären zu lassen. Muss in 2 Monaten eh zum Service, da können die sich das gleich mit angucken.
> ...


Zumindest beim B7 weiß ich, dass es ein öfter mal auftretendes Problem ist, dass die Motoren Probleme machen.

Sofern das Auto auf deinem Ava das entsprechende ist, kannst das ja mal als Anhaltspunkt nehmen.


----------



## s-icon (25. April 2017)

Stimmt, aber für ios wäre es mir trotzdem lieber.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

taugen so 50 € Tablets denn was, außer für ein paar kleine Anwendungen?


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2017)

Torque, Carista und Co sollten die problemlos hin bekommen. Flüssiges surfen inklusive Anwendungswechsel zwischendurch dagegen eher nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber für ios wäre es mir trotzdem lieber.



Wird nicht kommen, die Entwickler meinten das es nur für Android entwickelt wird. Ist auch mal selten  

Selbst Adapter + Tablet wäre mit 105€ bedeutend günstiger als Rosstech VCDS und co, da liegst ja bei 300€ und mehr. Es sei denn man kauft sich ein Kabel aus China mit gecracktem Dongle. Ist aber weder legal noch empfehlenswert  
Und dann brauch man immernoch ein Windows-Notebook und eine Kabelverbindung 

@Pommesbunker 

Ja geht um meinen A3. Danke für die Info, bin dann mal gespannt was bei rauskommt in 2 Monaten. 


@ForceOne


Das kommt stark auf die Anforderungen drauf an. 

Für 50€ (neu) bekommst eigentlich nur Schrott, da sind meist die Displays so dunkel das man kaum was erkennt. 
Außer beim Fire 7, das sticht förmlich raus aus der Masse. 
Nachteil, es wird wohl bei Android 5 hängen bleiben und man muss mit der Amazon-Oberfläche leben. Dank XDA läuft aber eine Pure Nexus ROM drauf, mit dieser ist das Tablet für meine Zwecke mehr als ausreichend. Hat halt wenig Speicher und eine geringe Auflösung. Für alles andere habe ich aber eh mein Smartphone


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> 4 mal hintereinander geblitzt, dass ist ja schon, naja...



Ist meinem Vater an der gleichen Stelle auch so gegangen. Der ist da auch durch alle Blitzer durchgerauscht. Wenn mans nicht kennt, blöde Stelle. Die Autobahnbrücken bei Karlsruhe.




ForceOne schrieb:


> Abschleppdienst hat mich ausgenommen wie eine Weihnachtsgans (35 € p. Tag für den Stellplatz x 40 Tage).



Ist mir auch mal so gegangen. Mir ist mal nachts in der Innenstadt der Motor im Winter geplatzt. Wieviel Kilo Bindemittel die mir berechnet hatten. Unglaublich. Hat dann zwar die Versicherung übernommen, aber erstmal musste ich ja in Vorlage treten. Andererseits muss man auch sagen, dass ich mit meiner Ölspur die halbe Innenstadt lahmgelegt habe, weil ich noch ca. nen Kilometer weit gefahren bin, bevor der Motor komplett kaputt gegangen ist. Und geölt hat der halt schon ne ganze Zeit vorher.


----------



## ForceOne (25. April 2017)

Ach, überlege ich mir, wenn ich weiß, was mit meiner Karre ist, heute hab ich erstmal ein Firmenauto bekommen


----------



## Seeefe (25. April 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist meinem Vater an der gleichen Stelle auch so gegangen. Der ist da auch durch alle Blitzer durchgerauscht. Wenn mans nicht kennt, blöde Stelle. Die Autobahnbrücken bei Karlsruhe.



Ich in diesem Fall hätte ich mich wohl zumindest ab dem 2ten Blitzlicht ans Tempolimit gehalten. 4 mal ist doch schon fast gewollt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie kann eine Werkstatt ein Thema "ignorieren"?  Du gibst den Auftrag Lenkung erneuern und die machen es nicht oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?


Habe das Thema mit angesprochen, da es nach dem Tausch der Stoßdämpfer+Anbauteile immer noch klappert. Da das Geräusch aber nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen reproduzierbar ist, konnte natürlich auf der Probefahrt nichts festgestellt werden. Auch auf Verweis auf die Bedingungen wurde ein Auftreten verneint.
Nach einiger Suche im Netz bin ich in englischsprachigen Foren auf die Problematik gestoßen, nach erneuter Anfrage mit Verweis auf die Recherche hieß es abermal, dass jenes Problem durch meine Reifen verursacht wird. Da diese aber in jeglicher Hinsicht gut in Form sind, habe ich kurzer Hand bei einer anderen Fachwerkstatt angerufen, dort wurde endlich auf die Problematik eingegangen. Sobald ich mein Auto entbehren kann, steht er dort auf dem Hof. Leider kostet mich dort der Werkstattwagen  eine ganze Stange Geld.


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ja, wir werden sehen.
> 
> Ich bin froh dass ich mich damit nicht befassen muss.
> 
> ...


Der Zustand kann aber auch erst nach dem Kauf eingetreten sein, habe ähnliches mit meinem Koreaner durch, nur dort ist das Resultat nicht so schlimm. Die Problematik mit der teils schwergängigen Schaltung habe ich nun auch wieder, obwohl im Dezember erst ein neuer Kupplungssatz eingebaut wurde und in diesem Zuge auch das Getriebeöl gewechselt wurde.
Somit kann es noch am Gestänge liegen, was nachgestellt werden muss, oder es ist Luft im System. Beide Punkte sind bei Hyundai hoch auf der Liste.


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Selbst Adapter + Tablet wäre mit 105€ bedeutend günstiger als Rosstech VCDS und co, da liegst ja bei 300€ und mehr. Es sei denn man kauft sich ein Kabel aus China mit gecracktem Dongle. Ist aber weder legal noch empfehlenswert



Ich hatte mal ein Rosstech VCDS Clone in der Hand gehabt, ca ein Jahr lang damit beschäftigt, war absolut top. Es gibt eben solche und solche Clones.

Für meinen E66 habe ich mehrere Kabel ausprobiert (er hat die "normale" ISO9141 Implementierung, K-Line ohne weiteres, also wirklich nur eine Leitung K-Line, einfacher geht es nun wirklich nicht), aber irgendwie hat keiner vernünftig funktioniert... Irgendwann war es mir zu blöd und ich habe ein eigenes Kabel entwickelt und gebaut. Ein USB-UART Chip, ein K-Line Transceiver, zwei Transistoren, einpaar Widerstände und fertig. Funktioniert 1A und absolut zuverlässig... Ob INPA, Rheingold oder ISTA, es tut.

Achso, es sind zwei Stellmotoren, die ein Problem haben. Könnten aber auch nur die (Positions)Sensoren sein. Eine Stellgliederdiagnose sollte Klarheit schaffen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2017)

Für so Späße wie Ladedruckanzeige hab ich einen ~10€ BT-Adapter + Handy.
Zum Kodieren etc. einen Dice Klon. Wobei Klon vielleicht das falsche Wort ist wenn der Auftragsfertiger des Originals die Dinger unter eigenem Namen weiterverkauft.

Edit(h) am Morgen:
Selbst die Autobild sieht Alternativen zum gebrauchten Polo 
VW Polo/Buick Park Avenue: Gebrauchtwagentest - autobild.de


----------



## Kusanar (26. April 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar auch ADAC-mitglied, aber ich weiß nicht so recht wofür. Hab die nur 2 mal in anspruch genommen und da bin ich einmal mit meinem 3er golf (60 ps vergaser-motor, benzinpumpe war hin) abgeschleppt worden und einmal gab es starthilfe für den firmen-caddy.
> Meine bisherigen vw`s liefen jedenfalls, aber ihr greift vermutlich nur zu den miesesten motoren im vw-regal.



Also als ich den "downgesizten Sparbenziner" damals gekauft habe, war mir der Verbauch wichtig. Und zu dem Zeitpunkt war das Problem mit dem Kettentrieb auch noch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit breitgetreten...


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2017)

Bietet mir der ADAC im Verhältnis zum Schutzbrief mehr Vorteile?! Ich habe Bei meiner Versicherung für einen deutlich geringeren Beitrag, ein gefühlt ebenbürtiges Leistungsspektrum erhalten.


----------



## Seeefe (26. April 2017)

Das musst du selbst vergleichen, pauschal lässt sich das nicht sagen, da die Vertragskonditionen ja unterschiedlich sind/sein können.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2017)

Die Schutzbriefe sind Fahrzeuggebunden. ADAC ist Personengebunden


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2017)

Ich hatte mir das bei meiner Versicherung angeschaut, als ich das Auto versicherte. Die Kosten p. Jahr belaufen sich dort auf unter 10 €, bin dankbar, dass ich das Geld ausgegeben habe.


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2017)

Also der ADAC leistet mehr als mein Schutzbrief.
Ich bin ja nicht nur mit meinem Auto unterwegs, gerade wenn ich im Urlaub (innerhalb Europas) nen Leihwagen habe.


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2017)

Klar, wenn es beim ADAC tatsächlich personengebunden ist  Ich denke aber, wenn man sich bei einer halbwegs seriösen Autovermietung ein Auto mietet,
dass dort für solche Fälle auch entsprechende Partnerverträge mit ADAC o.ä. vorhanden sind.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2017)

Unter anderem hat der ADAC bei mir damals (Turbo Schaden) das schleppen direkt bezahlt, also nichts mit Vorleistung wie sie ja gerade für dich ein Problem zu sein scheint.
Von der Möglichkeit Exoten auch weiter als dir üblichen Grenzen zu einer Fachwerkstatt zu schleppen hat mein Vater auch schon ein paar mal Profitiert.


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2017)

Also die Versicherung hat das Abschleppen schon bezahlt, allerdings nicht für ~80km, beim zweiten mal, habe ich nun quasi eine Zuzahlung geleistet,
damit die den noch direkt zum Händler bringen. In Vorleistung musste ich, Gott sei Dank, nicht treten, sonst würde es die nächsten Wochen nur noch Brot und Wasser geben


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2017)

Den besten Service bekommt man sowieso wenn das Auto Scheckheftgepflegt ist und man bei einer Panne dann beim Hersteller anruft. Dann kommt das Auto auch mit Sicherheit in eine anständige Werkstatt. Wenn man beim ADAC anruft, dann kann man auch schonmal in einem Hinterhof landen. Trotzdem würde ich zusätzlich im ADAC sein, wenn man z.B. auf der Rennstrecke mal abgeschleppt werden muss.  Außerdem gibts da ne billig Auslandskrankenversicherung dazu.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Klar, wenn es beim ADAC tatsächlich personengebunden ist  Ich denke aber, wenn man sich bei einer halbwegs seriösen Autovermietung ein Auto mietet,
> dass dort für solche Fälle auch entsprechende Partnerverträge mit ADAC o.ä. vorhanden sind.


Bei einem Mietwagen hast du mit der Reparatur/Panne nichts zu tun. Telefon -> Autovermietung. Du mietest ja eine Leistung, kein spezifisches Objekt. Von daher müssen die dafür sorgen das du möglichst schnell wieder 4 Räder zur Verfügung hast.


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2017)

Also ich bin mit dem ADAC noch nie in nem Hinterhof gelandet, die haben mich immer zum Vertragshändler oder nach Hause geschleppt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2017)

Das kommt halt immer drauf an wo man liegen bleibt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also als ich den "downgesizten Sparbenziner" damals gekauft habe, war mir der Verbauch wichtig.


Genau wegen dem angeblichen verbrauch hatte ich den 1.4er tsi auch mal ins auge gefasst. Allerdings hab ich das verworfen, nachdem ich sowas das erste mal als leihwagen hatte. Die dinger ziehen nicht und der letzte, ein nagelneuer touran, hat schlappe 12 liter/100 km gefressen. 
Von daher hab ich abstand davon genommen und bleibe lieber beim diesel. Die aktuellen eu6-diesel bei vw ziehen zwar auch erst richtig ab 3000 upm, aber da geht wenigstens etwas. Die ganzen 1.4er tsi, die ich so mittlerweile als leihwagen hatte, haben alle ab 2000 upm quasi dicht gemacht. Da passierte einfach nix mehr.
Das alles ist auch der grund dafür, warum ich bei vw nur noch zu motoren ab 2 liter hubraum raten kann. Darunter gibt es nur absoluten müll und da ist es egal, ob benzin oder diesel. Und wenn man kein geld hat, dann sollte man sich eher einen alten saugbenziner (vergaser oder einspritzung), ur-tdi oder pumpe-düse tdi suchen. Die dinger laufen wenigstens, wobei auch die benziner mit 400 000 km kein problem haben wenn sie gut gewartet wurden.


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2017)

Hab mir mal den Schutzbrief etwas näher angeschaut, wenn ich weiter weg liegen bleibe, dann sorgen die für den Transport, auch in Heimatnähe + Transport für mich/Mitfahrer nach Hause.

Den Händler habe ich heute übrigens erreichen können, er sagte mir nun, dass die gelbe/Orange Ölleuchte aufgrund der Temperatur angesprungen sein muss, 
weil der Kühler ausgefallen ist, ein Kabel war wohl defekt. Was mich wunderte ist, dass er meinte, dass alle Probleme darauf zurückzuführen sind?! Kann das sein?

Er will den Wagen nun wohl nochmal reparieren, und hat sogar in Aussicht gestellt, den Wagen zurück zu nehmen, 
wenn die Reparatur zu umfangreich wird.


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Genau wegen dem angeblichen verbrauch hatte ich den 1.4er tsi auch mal ins auge gefasst. Allerdings hab ich das verworfen, nachdem ich sowas das erste mal als leihwagen hatte. Die dinger ziehen nicht und der letzte, ein nagelneuer touran, hat schlappe 12 liter/100 km gefressen.
> Von daher hab ich abstand davon genommen und bleibe lieber beim diesel. Die aktuellen eu6-diesel bei vw ziehen zwar auch erst richtig ab 3000 upm, aber da geht wenigstens etwas. Die ganzen 1.4er tsi, die ich so mittlerweile als leihwagen hatte, haben alle ab 2000 upm quasi dicht gemacht. Da passierte einfach nix mehr.
> Das alles ist auch der grund dafür, warum ich bei vw nur noch zu motoren ab 2 liter hubraum raten kann. Darunter gibt es nur absoluten müll und da ist es egal, ob benzin oder diesel. Und wenn man kein geld hat, dann sollte man sich eher einen alten saugbenziner (vergaser oder einspritzung), ur-tdi oder pumpe-düse tdi suchen. Die dinger laufen wenigstens, wobei auch die benziner mit 400 000 km kein problem haben wenn sie gut gewartet wurden.



Nichts von dem kann ich bestätigen. Meine Freundin fährt seit 3 Jahren einen "kleinen" TSI und der verbraucht weder 12 Liter / 100km, noch hat er (für diesen Motor) zu wenig Dampf.  Wir sind letztens ne Strecke von 300km gefahren und der Verbrauch lag auf der Autobahn bei unter 6 Liter. Und nein, wir sind nicht mit 90km/h hinter einem LKW gefahren. 

Wie Du da auf "absoluten Müll" kommst ist mir rätselhaft. An dem Auto war bislang noch nichts und es hat mittlerweile 70k km runter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Genau wegen dem angeblichen verbrauch hatte ich den 1.4er tsi auch mal ins auge gefasst. Allerdings hab ich das verworfen, nachdem ich sowas das erste mal als leihwagen hatte. Die dinger ziehen nicht und der letzte, ein nagelneuer touran, hat schlappe 12 liter/100 km gefressen.
> Von daher hab ich abstand davon genommen und bleibe lieber beim diesel. Die aktuellen eu6-diesel bei vw ziehen zwar auch erst richtig ab 3000 upm, aber da geht wenigstens etwas. Die ganzen 1.4er tsi, die ich so mittlerweile als leihwagen hatte, haben alle ab 2000 upm quasi dicht gemacht. Da passierte einfach nix mehr.
> Das alles ist auch der grund dafür, warum ich bei vw nur noch zu motoren ab 2 liter hubraum raten kann. Darunter gibt es nur absoluten müll und da ist es egal, ob benzin oder diesel. Und wenn man kein geld hat, dann sollte man sich eher einen alten saugbenziner (vergaser oder einspritzung), ur-tdi oder pumpe-düse tdi suchen. Die dinger laufen wenigstens, wobei auch die benziner mit 400 000 km kein problem haben wenn sie gut gewartet wurden.


12L/100 ist doch ok. 
Wenn du einen 1,4er TSI als Leiwagen hast, dann würde ich dir empfehlen die 2000rpm zu meiden.  Ich kann dir den Drehzahlbereich 4000-7000 wärmstens empfehlen!  Das "geht" auch was.

Ich bin den 1.2 TSI(105 PS) im Polo und den 1.4 TFSI(122 PS) im A1 schon gefahren und die waren echt gut! Ansprechverhalten ist extrem schnell wegen dem kleinen Lader, auf schnelle Impulse bei Zwischengas reagiert er sofort. Man kann auf der Bahn sehr gut von 4500-6500rpm fahren. Der A1 macht mit seinen 122PS über 200KM/H GPS und am Berg gehts dann zwar mal auf 190 runter, was aber total ok ist. Drehmoment von unten raus(2500-4000rpm) ist gut vorhanden, also kann man auch mal schaltfaul im 5. auf der Bahn Gas geben. Was ein bischen nervig ist, ist die fast nicht vorhandene Motorbremswirkung. Das Auto damit in der Kurve eindrehen ist eher suboptimal.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie Du da auf "absoluten Müll" kommst ist mir rätselhaft. An dem Auto war bislang noch nichts und es hat mittlerweile 70k km runter.



Mit unseren aktuellen  1.2TSI 110ps sind wir auch zufrieden. Laufen mit ca 6,5l im durchschnitt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mit unseren aktuellen  1.2TSI 110ps sind wir auch zufrieden. Laufen mit ca 6,5l im durchschnitt.


Mit Abschleppseil?

Bei dem 1,2er Polo lag der Verbrauch bei ca. 10L/100 und der 1,4er A1 liegt im Moment bei ca. 11,5L/100 und ich fahre den nur sehr selten.


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2017)

Wie Du im Alltagsbetrieb mit nem 1.2 TSI auf 10 Liter kommst, wenn Du Dich an die Verkehrsregeln hältst, musst Du mir mal erklären.



s-icon schrieb:


> Mit unseren aktuellen  1.2TSI 110ps sind wir auch zufrieden. Laufen mit ca 6,5l im durchschnitt.


----------



## Zocker24 (26. April 2017)

Seit etwas über 2 Jahren und 46kkm bin ich auch bei 6,5 bis 7 Liter mit dem 1.2er TSI im Fabia Combi und das ohne schleichen.


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2017)

Du fährst bestimmt ohne Helm und parkst nicht mit gezogener Handbremse ein, oder? Daran wird es liegen.


----------



## s-icon (26. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Abschleppseil?
> 
> Bei dem 1,2er Polo lag der Verbrauch bei ca. 10L/100 und der 1,4er A1 liegt im Moment bei ca. 11,5L/100 und ich fahre den nur sehr selten.



Würden unsere Mitarbeiter dauerhaft mit 10L/100km im 1.2TSI rumfahren, würde ich wohl ein ernstes Wörtchen mit denen reden.

10L Verbrauchen unsere x35i Autos


----------



## Captn (26. April 2017)

Ich frage mich auch, wie man das schaffen soll. Meiner kommt auf 12.5l in der Stadt. Ich fahre aber auch zügig im Rahmen der vorgeschriebenen max. Geschwindigkeit.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (26. April 2017)

10L kann man ja haben, was das mit dem Abschleppen soll? Als wäre man automatisch ein Verkehrshindernis, wenn man mit einem Wagen unter 10L/100km verbraucht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie Du im Alltagsbetrieb mit nem 1.2 TSI auf 10 Liter kommst, wenn Du Dich an die Verkehrsregeln hältst, musst Du mir mal erklären.


War das Auto von meiner Mutter und die ist damit zur Arbeit gefahren. Stadt -> Landstraße(gute Strecke, viel Kurven ) -> Autobahn vollgas -> Stadt und wieder zurück. Das Auto wurde glaub ich nur 1 Mal geblitzt mit 8 km/h zu viel. 



s-icon schrieb:


> Würden unsere Mitarbeiter dauerhaft mit 10L/100km im 1.2TSI rumfahren, würde ich wohl ein ernstes Wörtchen mit denen reden.
> 
> 10L Verbrauchen unsere x35i Autos


Ich würde eher ein ernstes Wörtchen mit denen reden, wenn die so wenig verbrauchen! 90 auf der Autobahn ist massive Verschwendung von Arbeitszeit, quasi faul rumlungern! Bei unseren Vertreterautos im Kundenkreis stehen immer 10L+ auf der Anzeige und das sind alles Diesel mit 130-170PS.


----------



## Seeefe (26. April 2017)

Ich muss schon über 160 fahren, damit am Ende 10 Liter auf der Anzeige stehen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nichts von dem kann ich bestätigen. Meine Freundin fährt seit 3 Jahren einen "kleinen" TSI und der verbraucht weder 12 Liter / 100km, noch hat er (für diesen Motor) zu wenig Dampf. Wir sind letztens ne Strecke von 300km gefahren und der Verbrauch lag auf der Autobahn bei unter 6 Liter. Und nein, wir sind nicht mit 90km/h hinter einem LKW gefahren.


Was für ein auto? Mit der größe eines lupo`s sollten unter 6l ja zu machen sein. Nur wer kann mit der größe schon etwas anfangen? Sicherlich nicht die mehrheit...
Mal davon ab, meine referenz bei den benzinern ist der A2 mit 75ps benzin-maschiene. Der zieht sicherlich nicht schlechter als das auto deiner freundin und verbraucht nicht mehr als 4,5l/100 km (ich lag zwischen 3 und 4 l/100km)


> An dem Auto war bislang noch nichts und es hat mittlerweile 70k km runter.


Also 70k km sind kein kilometerstand. Das ist gelinde gesagt nichts! Wenn bei 300k immer noch nichts an block+einspritzanlage ist, dann könnte ich mich vieleicht zu einem "brauchbar" hinreißen lassen. Vorher jedenfalls nicht. 





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 12L/100 ist doch ok.
> Wenn du einen 1,4er TSI als Leiwagen hast, dann würde ich dir empfehlen die 2000rpm zu meiden.


... nur das sich im bereicht unter 2000 upm noch am meisten tut...


> Ich kann dir den Drehzahlbereich 4000-7000 wärmstens empfehlen!  Das "geht" auch was.


So zäh wie die bis jetzt alle waren, hab ich da aber ab dem 3. gang keine chance mehr überhaupt noch hin zu kommen. 


> Ich bin den 1.2 TSI(105 PS) im Polo...


Der beste polo, den ich bis jetzt hatte, war war ein 3er GTI mit 1,6l maschiene und 120 ps. Das ding zieht mit sicherheit kreise um den von dir beschriebenen, hat aber auch 12l genommen. 


> und den 1.4 TFSI(122 PS) im A1 schon gefahren und die waren echt gut!


TFSI und TSI ist nicht das selbe. Dem ersteren sollte der kompressor für unten herum fehlen. Dazu legt audi die motoren etwas anders aus als vw, auch wenn die mechanik aus dem selben regal kommt. Vieleicht hat audi ja die flöte wenigstens etwas in den griff bekommen.


> Der A1 macht mit seinen 122PS über 200KM/H GPS und am Berg gehts dann zwar mal auf 190 runter, was aber total ok ist.


200 ist aber schon fast standard. Das schaffte selbst mein 90 ps 3er golf (TDI), wenn ich nur genug platz zum anlauf nehmen hatte. Allerdings war das dann kein schönes fahren mehr. Und selbst der caddy lief @ stock schon 200 mit ausreichend anlauf. Weniger wäre, bei so einem mikrigen auto wie dem A1, auch eher blamabel für audi.


> Was ein bischen nervig ist, ist die fast nicht vorhandene Motorbremswirkung.


Hat der 2.0 TDI aber auch nicht mehr, wenn er einmal eingelaufen ist. Im neu-zustand hat der noch gebremst wie ein großer...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. April 2017)

Meine Mutter hat den 1.4er TSI 150PS in ihrem Leon, ich kann nicht behaupten dass da "nix kommen würde" oder dass der Motor nix taugen würde.
Fährt sich mit dem 6 Gang Schaltgetriebe sehr gut! 

Und auch über den 1.0 TSI 110PS in meinem Ibiza kann ich nicht so viel schlechtes sagen, nur manchmal wünsche ich mir den 1.4er 150PS aus dem Leon


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... nur das sich im bereicht unter 2000 upm noch am meisten tut...
> 
> So zäh wie die bis jetzt alle waren, hab ich da aber ab dem 3. gang keine chance mehr überhaupt noch hin zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Bis 2000 tut sich rein gar nichts.  Da kann man höchstens mit im 1. Gang auf einem Parkplatz fahren. 

Das rechte Pedal drücken bis der Zeiger bei 6500 ist, dann schalten. 

TFSI = Bezeichnung von Audi, einen Kompressor hat er nicht.

200 GPS schafft ein 90PS Golf nicht. Eventuell bergrunter mit viiiiiiiel Anlauf+Windschatten. Der A1 macht das ganz locker auf grader Strecke, bis er irgendwann elektronisch abgeregelt wird.

Der 1,4 TFSI hat aber nicht "wenig" Motorbremswirkung sondern "keine" Motorbremswirkung. Schubabschaltung macht quasi keinen Unterschied zu getretener Kupplung. Erst in Schubabschaltung ab ca. 6000rpm merkt man es ein ganz bischen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Abschleppseil?
> 
> Bei dem 1,2er Polo lag der Verbrauch bei ca. 10L/100 und der 1,4er A1 liegt im Moment bei ca. 11,5L/100 und ich fahre den nur sehr selten.


1.4 TSI mit 11,5L Verbrauch? 
Also da muss ich mit meinen 2.0 TSI und 8L Verbrauch irgendwas verkehrt machen.


----------



## Zeiss (26. April 2017)

Naja, er ist halt bis zum Umfallen aufgeladen...

Mit meinem 760er schaffe ich auch meine 12-14 Liter im Schnitt, wenn ich will und mich an die Richtgeschwindigkeit halte.


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2017)

Das hat mit der Aufladung nicht viel zu tun, den Subaru fahre ich auch mit 11.5 Liter im Durchschnitt. Den Lexus mit 13l... ich denke eher es liegt an der Fahrweise. Wer wie der letzte Pfosten fährt, braucht natürlich auch 10L mit einem 1.2L Motor.


----------



## magnus1982 (26. April 2017)

Moin. 
Mein 325i verbraucht 10,5l. Fahre zu 90% Landstraße, Strecke dann so ~25km eine Tour. Mit Opamatik und 6 Zylinder Sauger. 

Meine Frau ihr Citroen Berlingo 1,6l 109ps Handrührer Gnubbert 8,4l durch. Und die gurkt extrem durch die Weltgeschichte.  
Aber halt eher Kurzstrecke ~12km.

Hab schon Sommerreifen drauf gezogen und nu Friert das wieder. Verdammt. [emoji14] 

@s-icon: super Fuhrpark. Würde es genauso machen wenn ich die Kohle hätte. Eventuell statt nen Benz ein BMW mehr. Hehe. Aber ist ja Geschmackssache.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das hat mit der Aufladung nicht viel zu tun, den Subaru fahre ich auch mit 11.5 Liter im Durchschnitt. Den Lexus mit 13l... ich denke eher es liegt an der Fahrweise. Wer wie der letzte Pfosten fährt, braucht natürlich auch 10L mit einem 1.2L Motor.


Wenn man damit auf der Bahn Vollgas fährt ist das halt normal.

Dadurch das Muddan den immer so gut ausgedreht hat, ging der wie Hölle.  Hat 1 mal ne neue Steuerkette bekommen, was aber halt am 1,2er liegt und nicht an der Fahrweise. Eines Abends meinte sie mal: Der läuft schon seit einer Woche keine 200 Tacho mehr! Kannst du mal danach gucken? Also runtergegangen, Fehlerspeicher ausgelesen -> nix, dann Haube auf und mal gehorcht... ...ah ja verdächtiges Rasseln beim Lastwechsel. Also ab damit zu VW und eine neue Kette auf Kulanz. Ist irgendwann bei bei 60000 passiert, ansonsten war außer einer klappernden Benzinleitung und 2x Marderschaden nichts am Motor. Dann nach 4 Jahren glaub ich ist der aus dem Leasing ausgelaufen und zurück gegangen.

Haha die beiden Polos davor waren beides Diesel und hatten viel mehr lustige Probleme. Bei dem letzten Polo ist das Differenzial auf der Bahn explodiert, hat sich dann aber verklemmt und die Vorderräder gesperrt. Sie ist dann noch damit bis zur Werkstatt gekommen, obwohl schon ein Loch im Getriebe war. Die ganze Zeit in langsamen Kurven gegen die Bremse gefahren, damit das auf Spannung bleibt. Das einbiegen in die Parklücke bei VW auf dem Parkplatz war dann aber zu viel des guten. Das Differenzial ist mit den Antriebswellen zusammen unter dem Auto weggefallen.  Wie AvE sagen würde: "If it's already f*cked, you can't f*ck it any more!"

Beim ersten Polo ist irgendwie das Axiallager der Kurbelwelle komplett weggeflogen(laut Werk durch fehlerhafte Montage) und die Kurbelwelle konnte sich frei im Motor bewegen. Ab ca. 0,6-0,7G Querbeschleunigung hat dann die Kurbelwelle in der Autobahnausfahrt die Kupplung getreten und der Motor hat hochgedreht.  Das Kupplungspedal ist dann auch runtergefallen. Motor, Kupplung, Getriebe fritten. Konnte man so aber nichts von merken, außer das man in Autobahnausfahrten keinen Kraftschuss mehr hatte.


----------



## Captn (27. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das hat mit der Aufladung nicht viel zu tun, den Subaru fahre ich auch mit 11.5 Liter im Durchschnitt. Den Lexus mit 13l... ich denke eher es liegt an der Fahrweise. Wer wie der letzte Pfosten fährt, braucht natürlich auch 10L mit einem 1.2L Motor.


Vielleicht schaltet er ja nicht und hängt ständig im Begrenzer. 
Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den Test aus Top Gear, bei dem se nen 3er BMW mit nem Prius bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit verglichen haben, bis der Prius mehr als der Münchner verbraucht hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei unseren Vertreterautos im Kundenkreis stehen immer 10L+ auf der Anzeige und das sind alles Diesel mit 130-170PS.



Dann fahren die entweder nur Stadt oder Kurzstrecke. Wie man auf dauerhaft >10l bei der Leistung in einem Diesel kommt ist mir schleierhaft.
Unsere C-Klasse liegt bei ~7l und wird immer zügig bis schnell bewegt, quasi nur Langstrecke (Gesamtschnitt aus momentan ~120tkm).
Bei Dauervollgas stehen mal kurz über 10l im KI, beim nächsten Tempolimit oder Landstraße fällt der Durchschnittsverbrauch aber ruck zuck wieder weit unter die 10l.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, er ist halt bis zum Umfallen aufgeladen...



Finde ich nicht. 150ps aus 1,4l sind nicht wirklich viel.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, meine referenz bei den benzinern ist der A2 mit 75ps benzin-maschiene. Der zieht sicherlich nicht schlechter als das auto deiner freundin und verbraucht nicht mehr als 4,5l/100 km (ich lag zwischen 3 und 4 l/100km)



Das Thema hatten wir schon. Den Verbrauch schafft man vielleicht 1x wenn man wirklich langsam unterwegs ist. 
Angegeben ist der mit knapp 6l, würde der zwischen 3-4l verbrauchen, hätte man sich den extra entwickelten 1.2er TDI bzw. gesamten 3l A2 sparen können.
Und gerade im unteren Drehzhalbereich kann man den schlappen 1.4er Sauger echt vergessen.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was für ein auto? Mit der größe eines lupo`s sollten unter 6l ja zu machen sein. Nur wer kann mit der größe schon etwas anfangen? Sicherlich nicht die mehrheit...
> Mal davon ab, meine referenz bei den benzinern ist der A2 mit 75ps benzin-maschiene. Der zieht sicherlich nicht schlechter als das auto deiner freundin und verbraucht nicht mehr als 4,5l/100 km (ich lag zwischen 3 und 4 l/100km)


Es ist ein Golf mit einem 1.4 TSI-Motor.  Und doch, ich bin schon der Meinung, dass der einen deutlich besseren Durchzug als ein A2 mit einem 75PS Saugmotor hat. Deine Verbrauchsangaben bei diesem Uraltmotor lasse ich mal dahingestellt.


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2017)

Dadurch das meine neue Arbeitsstrecke nur noch aus Stadt und Landstraße besteht, liegt mein Verbrauch bei zügiger Fahrweise jetzt bei 5,5L.
Vorher mit einem Drittel Autobahn, zwischen 6,5-7L.
Mein maximaler Durchschnittsverbrauch lag mal bei 11,5L, ging nach Thüringen und wieder zurück, mit allem was geht.....


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann fahren die entweder nur Stadt oder Kurzstrecke. Wie man auf dauerhaft >10l bei der Leistung in einem Diesel kommt ist mir schleierhaft.
> Unsere C-Klasse liegt bei ~7l und wird immer zügig bis schnell bewegt, quasi nur Langstrecke (Gesamtschnitt aus momentan ~120tkm).
> Bei Dauervollgas stehen mal kurz über 10l im KI, beim nächsten Tempolimit oder Landstraße fällt der Durchschnittsverbrauch aber ruck zuck wieder weit unter die 10l.


S+, Autobahn und gibt ihm.  Die fahren oft 80000 pro Jahr, da muss man ja nicht noch unnötige Zeit mit rumeiern verschwenden. Ich denke mal der Motor bleibt auch während der Pausen an der Raststätte an, mache ich genauso.


----------



## 4B11T (27. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das hat mit der Aufladung nicht viel zu tun, den Subaru fahre ich auch mit 11.5 Liter im Durchschnitt. Den Lexus mit 13l... ich denke eher es liegt an der Fahrweise. Wer wie der letzte Pfosten fährt, braucht natürlich auch 10L mit einem 1.2L Motor.



Ich komme auch nicht unter 12 Liter.

ps.: du bist wahrscheinlich der einzige hier, der spontan aus meinem Forums Name das zugehörige Auto ableiten kann^^


----------



## Kusanar (27. April 2017)

1.4er TSI, Golf V  -->  6,5 bis 7,0 Liter, solange man maximal 120 auf der Autobahn fährt. Bei einem 130er Schnitt sind es schon eher 7,5 bis 8,0. Ca. 80% Autobahn, 20% Stadt (inkl. nervigem Feierabendstau...)



4B11T schrieb:


> ps.: du bist wahrscheinlich der einzige hier, der spontan aus meinem Forums Name das zugehörige Auto ableiten kann^^



Irgendein Mitsu? Allerdings komme ich vom Motornamen leider nicht aufs genaue Modell


----------



## ForceOne (27. April 2017)

Ist auch traurig, dass mein 64 PS Polo 50% mehr schluckt als mein vorheriger Scirocco...


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

mein 6 zylinder schluckt auch nur 2 liter mehr als mein alter golf 

3liter 218 ps 
vs
1,4liter 75ps


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> ps.: du bist wahrscheinlich der einzige hier, der spontan aus meinem Forums Name das zugehörige Auto ableiten kann^^



Dürfte Nen Lancer Evo sein 
Woanders is der Motor ja quasi nicht verbaut


----------



## ForceOne (27. April 2017)

Wenn ich den Polo trete, dann schluckt der ~10 Liter, wenn man vorher bei sportlichem Fahren mit 3x so viel PS bei 7 gelegen hat


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

was zeigt, das downsizing mit realer Fahrweise keinen Sinn ergibt


----------



## ForceOne (27. April 2017)

Ich hatte da irgendwann mal nach gegoogled, mit diesen 3-Zylindern hat VW anscheinend sowieso nur Mist gebaut..


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

gut das ich ein münchner fahre, nichts turbo aufgeladenes


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2017)

Der größte Faktor beim Spritverbrauch ist das ganz rechte Pedal.
Wenn man weniger Leistung zur Verfügung hat, wird da halt kräftig draufgetreten.....und das hat halt Folgen.
Mit vorausschauender Fahrweise lässt sich da aber viel machen.
Vor Jahren gab es mal einen Test von Auto-Motor-Sport mit einem Polo GT (TSI), mit dem Urteil: "....selbst auf der Sparrunde nicht mit unter 7 Litern zu bewegen, dafür sehr agil.... etc.pp."
Daraufhin hatte sich damals VW eingeschaltet, einen eigenen Fahrer hinter das gleiche Auto gesetzt, gleiche Strecke gefahren --> Bordcomputer: 4,4L , Realverbrauch 4,9L.
Angegeben war er mit 4,8 Litern.......daran sieht man wie viel die Fahrweise ausmachen kann.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> was zeigt, das downsizing mit realer Fahrweise keinen Sinn ergibt



Was heißt denn für Dich "reale Fahrweise"? Wenn ich auf meinem monotonen und immer gleichen Weg zur Arbeit im Schnitt 2 Liter weniger verbrauche, ergibt das für mich durchaus Sinn.


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der größte Faktor beim Spritverbrauch ist das ganz rechte Pedal.
> Wenn man weniger Leistung zur Verfügung hat, wird da halt kräftig draufgetreten.....und das hat halt Folgen.
> Mit vorausschauender Fahrweise lässt sich da aber viel machen.
> Vor Jahren gab es mal einen Test von Auto-Motor-Sport mit einem Polo GT (TSI), mit dem Urteil: "....selbst auf der Sparrunde nicht mit unter 7 Litern zu bewegen, dafür sehr agil.... etc.pp."
> ...



mag sein. nur findest du es richtig profis als maßstab für normal verbraucher anzusetzen? zum verkaufen ist sicher jedes mittel recht. allerdings sind diese werte real kaum zu erreichen. ohne abstriche zu machen versteht sich. 
es gibt gelegentlich ja mal bei diversen auto sendungen verbrauchs test. mit sparfüchsen die zeigen wie man sprit sparen kann. was unter anderem beinhaltet ohne klimaanlage, mit geschlossenen fenster zu fahren etc im sommer bei 30 grad ist das sicher angenehm. sicherlich wäre es gut wenn zu diesen pseudo verbrauchsangaben eine weitere angabe hinzukäme nich nur der geringste verbrauch sondern der durchschnitts fahrer verbrauch der mit sicherheit höher ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Das ist doch aber realitätsfremd.
Wenn ich vernünftig fahre und ein 1,2l TSI mehr verbraucht, als ein z.b. 2,4l 4-Zylinder sauger, stelle ich mir die Frage, warum man technisch den Aufwand betreiben muss. Die Folgekosten für dne Kunden sind nicht unerheblich, die Umwelt- und Gesundheitsrisiken übrigens auch nicht. Ich stehe lieber neben 3 3l V6 mit Saugrohreinspritzung, als neben 2 1,2l TSI Direkteinspritzern. 

Wenn man es mal real betrachtet, müsste man alle Steuern, Umweltschutzkosten usw. auf den Sprit rechenen und die Steuerkosten für das Auto zu Null setzen, nur so kann man real erreichen dass die Leute das Kaufen, was der Umwelt am ehesten nicht schadet.
Denn wenn ich bei meiner Fahrweise mit nem 3l V6 besser im Verbrauch fahre als mit nem 1.8TSI, dass ist dem eben so. Was nützt mir da der auf dem Papier bessere Umweltwert gegenüber dem V6 beim 1,8l, wenn die Realität andersrum aussieht?

Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Politik hier eher einen Selbstzweck bzw. den verlängerten Arm der Automobilwirtschaft erfüllt/darstellt, denn eine real sinnvoll Lösung sucht.


----------



## magnus1982 (27. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> was zeigt, das downsizing mit realer Fahrweise keinen Sinn ergibt


Jup, Bekannte haben auch einen Berlingo. Deren und unser ist identisch in der Ausstattung. 
Unser halt mit 4 Zylinder 1,6l 109ps und deren mit 3 Zylinder 1,2l Turbo 120ps. 
Haben mal verglichen. Also im Endeffekt Verbrauchen beide bei eben über 8l. 
Der Turbo (Zieht) ein wenig mehr aber sonst tut sich da nicht viel. 
CO² Ausstoß und so haben wir nun nicht beachtet. 

Aber denke kommt auf die Autos, Fahrweise und Strecken an. 

Meine Meinung ist trotzdem: Scheiß Downsizing! 
Und so lange ich noch 6 Zylinder fahren kann tue ich es auch. 
V8 hätte ich auch wieder Bock drauf. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> mag sein. nur findest du es richtig profis als maßstab für normal verbraucher anzusetzen? zum verkaufen ist sicher jedes mittel recht. allerdings sind diese werte real kaum zu erreichen. ohne abstriche zu machen versteht sich.
> es gibt gelegentlich ja mal bei diversen auto sendungen verbrauchs test. mit sparfüchsen die zeigen wie man sprit sparen kann. was unter anderem beinhaltet ohne klimaanlage, mit geschlossenen fenster zu fahren etc im sommer bei 30 grad ist das sicher angenehm. sicherlich wäre es gut wenn zu diesen pseudo verbrauchsangaben eine weitere angabe hinzukäme nich nur der geringste verbrauch sondern der durchschnitts fahrer verbrauch der mit sicherheit höher ist.



Dafür muss man kein Profi sein, und die Klima ist bei mir immer an.
Auf der Landstraße fahre ich per se zu schnell, und in der Stadt ebenfalls.
Trotzdem ist mein Auto mit mit 5,1 Liter angegeben und wird von mir mit 5,5 Litern unter Realbedingungen gefahren.
Und soviel gibt es da nicht zu beachten, früh schalten, Schubbetrieb ausnutzen, wenig bremsen durch vorausschauendes Fahren --> das kann jeder Affe und spart ungemein Energie und damit Kraftstoff.


----------



## Kusanar (27. April 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> wenig bremsen durch vorausschauendes Fahren --> das kann jeder Affe und spart ungemein Energie und damit Kraftstoff.



Schön wär's. Dann müsste ich mich Morgens auf dem Weg in die Arbeit nicht mehr so oft ärgern...

Aber ansonsten natürlich richtig, wenn man halbwegs vernünftig fährt hält sich der Verbrauch sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> S+, Autobahn und gibt ihm.  Die fahren oft 80000 pro Jahr, da muss man ja nicht noch unnötige Zeit mit rumeiern verschwenden. Ich denke mal der Motor bleibt auch während der Pausen an der Raststätte an, mache ich genauso.



Unser wird ebenfalls ~70tkm pro Jahr bewegt, da wird auf keinen Fall mit "rumgeeiert" 
Und Motor während der Pause anlassen ist auch dämlich.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist doch aber realitätsfremd.
> Wenn ich vernünftig fahre und ein 1,2l TSI mehr verbraucht, als ein z.b. 2,4l 4-Zylinder sauger, stelle ich mir die Frage, warum man technisch den Aufwand betreiben muss.



Pack beide Motoren in das selbe Fahrzeug, fahr exakt die selbe Strecke und du wirst sehen wie viel sparsamer der kleinere Motor ist.
Unter Vollast wird sich da vielleicht nicht viel tun, schließlich kommt Kraft von Kraftstoff. In der Teillast wird der Unterschied hingehen schon sehr groß sein.


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Schön wär's. Dann müsste ich mich Morgens auf dem Weg in die Arbeit nicht mehr so oft ärgern...
> 
> Aber ansonsten natürlich richtig, wenn man halbwegs vernünftig fährt hält sich der Verbrauch sehr in Grenzen.



Auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer hat man natürlich wenig Einfluss, aber mir erschließt sich nicht, dass viele Fahrer mit gehaltenem Gasfuß auf ein Rote Ampel zu fahren, anstatt vom gas zu gehen und mit eingelegten Gang einfach ranzurollen.
Auch wenn ich auf der Landstraße vor mir einen LKW + reihenweise Gegenverkehr sehe, brauch ich da nicht mit 120 "ranzufliegen" + eine halbe Vollbremsung hinzulegen. Da geht man vom Gas und rollt ran.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Kommt auf die Länge der Pause an; hatte im Studium nen Komilitonen, der hat geraucht. Wenn der Zum rauchen anhält hat der Motor nach dem Abschalten noch nicht ganz angehalten, dann ist die Zigarette bei dem weg gewesen. Dafür muss man den Motor echt nicht aus machen. Für Tanken, Toilette usw. natürlich 

Edit:


aloha84 schrieb:


> Auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer hat man natürlich wenig Einfluss, aber mir erschließt sich nicht, dass viele Fahrer mit gehaltenem Gasfuß auf ein Rote Ampel zu fahren, anstatt vom gas zu gehen und mit eingelegten Gang einfach ranzurollen.
> Auch wenn ich auf der Landstraße vor mir einen LKW + reihenweise Gegenverkehr sehe, brauch ich da nicht mit 120 "ranzufliegen" + eine halbe Vollbremsung hinzulegen. Da geht man vom Gas und rollt ran.




Das ist wohl wahr, das kann ich aber unabhängig von Downsizing machen  der effekt bei den non-Downsizing-Autos ist dann sogar oft größer.


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2017)

Warum sollte man da den Motor nicht ausmachen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Aloha, wenn du den Jungen gesehen hättest, ... ich hab immer gefragt ob er die raucht oder isst.

Der war in weniger als 45 Sekunden mit ner Zigarette durch.


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2017)

Von seinem Rauchverhalten abgesehen, sollte das Motor abstellen schon nach spätestens 20 Sekunden einen Einspareffekt haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Mag sein, das kommt meiner Meinung nach aber auch auf den Motor und die weiteren Rahmenbedingungen an...

Ein moderner Wagen macht das eh selbst, denn wenn ich aussteige muss ich den Gang rausnehmen oder bei DSG/Automatik auf P stellen, da dürfte jedes moderne Auto, wenn nicht gerade die Klima Bedarf meldet, die Start-Stop-Automatik anwerfen, sprich, Motorstop.

Man sollte diesen Teil des kommentars von TBF auch nicht zu ernst nehmen, das war sicherlich nicht wortwörtlich zu nehmen. 
Ein übertriebenes "Sparverhalten" finde ich ehrlichgesagt aber quark. Ich stelle meinen Motor jedenfalls nicht manuell an der Ampel ab, und Start-Stop-Automatik haben meine Autos nicht. Bei Bahnübergängen schon mal, wobei es da auch drauf an kommt, ob ich evtl schon sehe, dass der Zug eh schon kommt, ode rnicht, ...

Dafür fahre ich sonst recht vorausschauend. Nicht umsonst halten bei mir Bremsen gut und gerne über 70.000km.


----------



## XE85 (27. April 2017)

magnus1982 schrieb:


> Jup, Bekannte haben auch einen Berlingo. Deren und unser ist identisch in der Ausstattung.
> Unser halt mit 4 Zylinder 1,6l 109ps und deren mit 3 Zylinder 1,2l Turbo 120ps.
> Haben mal verglichen. Also im Endeffekt Verbrauchen beide bei eben über 8l.
> Der Turbo (Zieht) ein wenig mehr aber sonst tut sich da nicht viel.
> CO² Ausstoß und so haben wir nun nicht beachtet.



Die Aussagekraft so eines Vergleiches geht aber gegen 0: unterschiedliche Fahrer, Strecken, Beladung, Bedingungen, etc, etc. 

Man braucht für so einen Vergleich (nahezu) idente Bedingungen, damit das ganze auch Aussagekräftig ist. Und wenn ein Auto A im Normverbrauch 10% weniger Sprit braucht als ein Auto B, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch das das auch in der Praxis der Fall ist - wie es ja schon mit dem monotonen Arbeitsweg erwähnt wurde. 


Mein Diesel verbraucht zwar im Schnitt auch mehr als der Normverbrauch, aber kein Wunder, beim NEFC wird ja nicht einmal richtig Gas gegeben. 


Ab Juli tanke ich dann Strom, zumindest wenn Tesla die Liferprognose einhält. Eine 32A Steckdose in der Garage ist jedenfalls schonmal installiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

XE, wenn mein Konto dazu ja sagen würde, wäre ich auch längst dabei 
Mir taugt aber schon ein Ioniq, mehr brauch ich real gar nicht als Zweitwagen.


----------



## magnus1982 (27. April 2017)

XE85 schrieb:


> Die Aussagekraft so eines Vergleiches geht aber gegen 0: unterschiedliche Fahrer, Strecken, Beladung, Bedingungen, etc, etc.
> 
> Man braucht für so einen Vergleich (nahezu) idente Bedingungen, damit das ganze auch Aussagekräftig ist. Und wenn ein Auto A im Normverbrauch 10% weniger Sprit braucht als ein Auto B, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch das das auch in der Praxis der Fall ist - wie es ja schon mit dem monotonen Arbeitsweg erwähnt wurde.
> 
> ...



Ja,klar auf längerer Zeit gesehen kann man das schlecht vergleichen. Hatten eine Tour zum Tierpark gefahren. Selbe Strecke und beide Wagen fast gleich Beladen. Über Land bis Autobahn. Und immer zusammen überholt usw. 

Sonst im Alltag wird der Unterschied doch wohl stark sein.

E-Auto würde mir auch reichen. Könnte das zu Hause über Photovoltaik aufladen. Zum Pendel zur Arbeit würde das langen. 25km eine Tour über Land. Aber die Anschaffung ist mir zu hoch. Und bisschen Brumm soll es auch noch machen.


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

e autos wird es flächendeckend auf absehbare zeit sowieso nicht geben. auch wenn die politiker und umweltschützer sich das wünschen. realistisch ist es aktuell absolut nicht. 
zum einen schrecken die anschaffungskosten extrem ab. 
zum anderen der akku es ist einfach eine absolut unpraktikable eigenschaft von e autos. ladezeit sind einfach zu hoch in unserer immer schneller werdenden gesellschaft. es gibt eigentlich nur die möglichkeit weiterhin zur tanke zu fahren auf eine akku wechsel station wo man den kompletten akku gegen einen anderen akku vollgeladen austauscht der entladene akku wandert zum laden bei der tanke in den laderaum. um sowas zu realisieren müsste es standardisierte akkus geben. hinzugekommt der immense strom bedarf. der auch erstmal erzeugt werden muss. insofern. e auto für mich absolut uninteressant ich glaube auch nicht das ich es noch erleben werde ich rechne damit in 50 jahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Da rechnest du gleich in zwei Variblen falsch.

1. Es wird nicht die einzige Lösung sein können, Autos mit Akku zu bauen, dahingehend ist das E-Auto wie wir es hier udn jetzt kennen eben natürlich nicht die Flächenlösung.

2. Muss sich innerhalb kürzerer Zeit als 50 Jahre etwas tun, weil wir sonst vor ganz anderen Problemen stehen werden.
In Ballungszentren ist ein Verbrennungsmotor absolut daneben.


----------



## XE85 (27. April 2017)

magnus1982 schrieb:


> Aber die Anschaffung ist mir zu hoch.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die Situation in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns in Österreich ist Unterschied jetzt nicht so gravierend. Ich bekomme zwar keine Förderung da der Tesla Model S aufgrund seines Preises nicht gefördert wird. Aber ich erspare mir Nova und die Motorsteuer, die bei 320PS  164€ pro Monat ausmacht. Das sind in meiner geplanten Nutzung von 5 Jahren knapp 10000€ - das gleicht den höheren Anschaffungspreis zu einem ähnlich starken Wagen der gehobenen Mittelklasse schonmal aus. Wie sich die Sache mit den Betriebskosten, vor allem beim Sprit entiwckelt wird sich zeigen.

Dazu lade ich gratis an den Superchargern  - wobei es da in meiner näheren Umgebung nur einen gibt. Mit meines Fahrprofil werd ich allerdings ohnehin nur äußerst selten dazu kommen das ich überhaupt extern laden muss.



magnus1982 schrieb:


> Und bisschen Brumm soll es auch noch machen.



Also das Brumm Brumm wird mir am allerwenigsten abgehen.




hazelol schrieb:


> ladezeit sind einfach zu hoch ...



Also für mich sind die 6h Ladezeit vollkommen ausreichend. Das geht sich über Nacht fast 2mal aus. Zumal ich ja praktisch nie mit komplett leerem Wagen heim kommen werde, da selbst die praktische Reichweite meine persönliche Tageskilometerleistung bei weitem übersteigt.


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2017)

Das Argument mit der Reichweite ist mMn eh mehr so ein Argument dafür aus Prinzip dagegen sein. 

Viele Menschen benötigen doch, außer wenn es mal in den Urlaub geht vielleicht, keinen Tank für 700km. Die Nacht hat 8h, dürfte also zum Laden reichen. 

In unserer Stadt mit 65k Einwohnern sind in der Innenstadt mehrere Ladestationen zu Fuß in 5 Minuten zu erreichen, und Leute in den äußerern Ortsteilen wohnene zu 80% in Häusern wo das Auto direkt auf der Einfahrt steht und können es also vor der Tür laden. 

Wenn man sich mal Teslas Fabriken ansieht...ich würde eher darauf Tippen: In 50 Jahren ist der private Verbrennungsmotor geschichte.


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

700km reichweite wer schafft den das bitte. das hauptproblem sind auch nicht die privat personen mit ihren fahrzeugen. der gewerbliche verkehr legt die größten stecken zurück logistikunternehmen außendienstler etc.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

das tun die aber nicht in den Ballungszentren. Genau da wird ein Umdenken stattfinden müssen. Ich bin jetzt schon froh, wenn ich im Ballungsgebiet wenig auto fahren muss, sprich, Auto wo abstellen wo ich gut zu den Öffentlichen kommen, Rest erledige ich mit Bus, Bahn und co.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2017)

Das mit der Reichweite kann ein Problem sein,  meistens ist es aber keines. Dafür müssen irgendwann wirklich flächendeckend Ladesäulen kommen, dann ist auch das Problem weitestgehend gelöst.

In Ballungszentren sind Privatautos eh nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Hier reichen meistens öffentliche Verkehrsmittel auch aus 

Der Verbrennungsmotor in Privatautos wird in 50 Jahren wohl tatsächlich Geschichte sein, in anderen Bereichen aber noch seine Daseinsberechtigung  haben.


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> 700km reichweite wer schafft den das bitte. das hauptproblem sind auch nicht die privat personen mit ihren fahrzeugen. der gewerbliche verkehr legt die größten stecken zurück logistikunternehmen außendienstler etc.


Auf dem Weg in den Urlaub. Zwischen 600 und 700km wird bei mir meistens getankt.
Und zu Hause komme ich mit meinem Tank meine 500 - 550km.


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg in den Urlaub. Zwischen 600 und 700km wird bei mir meistens getankt.
> Und zu Hause komme ich mit meinem Tank meine 500 - 550km.



getankt oder geladen ich bin davon ausgegangen du sprichst ovn e reichweite.


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2017)

Nein, nicht elektirsch. 

Ich meitne damit, viele Menschen sagen ihnen passt die Reichweite der E-Fahrzeuge nicht, dabei nutzen sie zu 95% sowieso nur einen Bruchteil der Reichweite ihrer normalen Wagen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2017)

XE85 schrieb:


> Aber ich erspare mir Nova und die Motorsteuer, die bei 320PS  164€ pro Monat ausmacht.


Und genau da weicht Österreich massiv von Deutschland ab.
Hier wird Schadstoffausstoß und nicht Leistung besteuert, und das auch noch ziemlich billig.
Ich zahle bei 9,xl Normverbrauch z.B
250€ Steuer im Jahr.(!)


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Unser wird ebenfalls ~70tkm pro Jahr bewegt, da wird auf keinen Fall mit "rumgeeiert"
> Und Motor während der Pause anlassen ist auch dämlich.


Du kannst ja gerne deinen Motor schrotten, wenn du Bock drauf hast. Von der Bahn direkt auf den Rasthof und sofort ausmachen ist der beste Weg. Wenn ich irgendwo stehe, dann will ich trotzdem noch Klima oder Heizung haben. Hat man dann mal 3 Stunden Stau, dann läuft der Motor halt mal 3 Stunden und schnuckelt sich 3 Liter Sprit weg. Ich mache mit Sicherheit nicht die Kiste aus und koche dann bei 30°C im Auto vor mich hin.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Von seinem Rauchverhalten abgesehen, sollte das Motor abstellen schon nach spätestens 20 Sekunden einen Einspareffekt haben.


Ja es spart ein paar Cent Sprit und kostet dich einen teuren Anlasser, Batterie und Turbo. Macht keinen Sinn mit start/stop zu fahren, weil man alle 3-4 Jahre ne Batterie für 300Euro kaufen darf. Aber immerhin hast du in der Zeit 60 Euro Sprit gespart und ein Eisbär weniger ist abgesoffen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg in den Urlaub. Zwischen 600 und 700km wird bei mir meistens getankt.
> Und zu Hause komme ich mit meinem Tank meine 500 - 550km.


Ich hab vorletzte Woche einmal 530km auf einen Tank geschafft.  Da hat sich bestimmt einer meiner Kumpels nen Scherz erlaubt und heimlich nen Kanister draufgekippt um mich zu verunsichern.
Kürzeste Strecke bis jetzt waren 320km und in der Regel 400-440km.

Ich finde es sollte ab Werk 120 Liter Tanks gegen Aufpreis geben, vorallem in leistungstarken Autos. Wenn man mit einem 500-600PS Auto auf der Bahn ist, dann kann man meist nach 200km schon wieder eine Tanke ansteuern. Das ist echt nervig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Das stimmt schon, Ich tanke zar immer erst bei etwa 1000-100km, aber rein technisch fahre ich damit selten mehr als 200km am Tag, und die oft nicht mal am Stück.
Einzig bei Urlaubsfahren wäre ein E-Auto bei mir eh durch, es gibt schlicht keinen großen E-Kombi für 2 Hunde, Kind usw. 

Die Reichweite würde wahrscheinlich wegen nötiger Pausen für Hunde und Kind eh ausreichen.


----------



## 4B11T (27. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> D
> Wenn man sich mal Teslas Fabriken ansieht...ich würde eher darauf Tippen: In 50 Jahren ist der private Verbrennungsmotor geschichte.



Wenn man sich Teslas Finanzdaten ansieht, müsste das Unternehmen schon 10x pleite gegangen sein. Hochverschuldet mit über 16 Milliarden$, Jahr um Jahr rote Zahlen und neue Verluste (2016 fast 700Millionen $ Verlust...)

Tesla Motors Dividende | KGV | Bilanz | Umsatz | Gewinn - boerse.de

Oh ja, aber tolle Fabriken haben sie^^

Tesla Produkte werden lediglich vom Hype getragen, der ähnlich wie bei Appleprodukten funktioniert. Bis auf extreme 0-100 Beschleunigungswerte haben die Autos nichts zu bieten: keinerlei Innovation (Laptopakkus zu großen Akkupacks zusammengefasst) welche nur in großen, schweren Fahrzeugen funktioniert, das kleine Modell 3 (weniger Platz für Akkus) wird dies durch eine ähnlich schlechte Reichweite wie bei der Konkurrenz beweisen.

Auch in 50Jahren wird dezentrale Energieversorgung im PKW selbst (Verbrenner + E-Motor) billiger sein, als zentrale Energieversorgung (Atomkraftwerk) und dezentrale Speicherung im PKW (Akku+E-Motor). Benzin ist einfach zu billig und nahezu endlos verfügbar. Gesetzlich kann man da auch nicht viel machen, da müssten alle Länder weltweit mitmachen, sonst flüchten Firmen und Menschen dahin, wo es noch billige Mobilität gibt.


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2017)

Tesla lebt von Investoren, technologisch sind sie für'n Arsch, so einfach ist es.
Aber, Hauptsache lokal wird kein CO2 erzeugt. Das Allergeilste ist, wenn man dann darüber mit einem Umweltfanatiker diskutiert.... So beschränkt.

EDIT: Gibt es hier eigentlich einen Car-HiFi Thread?


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

wir können eh alle so ökologisch und umweltschonend wie möglich denken. bringt uns allen nichts wenn jem kim oder donaldo anpisst und die auf ihrem gamepad die rote knöpfe drücken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Donaldo sehe ich da weniger als Problem, das würde ja seinem eigenen Vermögen nicht gut tun, da dürfte der zu sehr Geschäftsmann für sein, beim Asiaten bin ich eher skeptisch ob der überhaupt weiter als bis zur nächsten Hinrichtung denkt, was so grob 5-10 Minuten sein dürften.


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2017)

Mit dem Blick auf Tesla meinte ich eher die Art der Produktion und weniger deren Umweltbilanz oder finanzielle Lage.


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2017)

Was haben sie denn für eine "Art der Produktion"?


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2017)

Eine die zeigt, wo die Reise momentan hingeht. Zu einer Fertigung, wo fast jeder Schritt ein Roboter übernimmt, Arbeiter in großer Anzahl wie bei Audi, BMW, Volkswagen und Co. nicht mehr gebraucht werden.  Ganz anders wie bei unseren Automobilgiganten. Ich glaube da wird in paar Jahren auch einiges wegfallen. Das steht mMn zum Teil auch für eine neue Denkweise, die ich allerdings kritisch sehe. Während die Platzhirsche bei uns oder in den USA noch an alten Mustern arbeiten , sind Unternehmen wie Tesla oder andere Hersteller in Japan da schon einen Schritt weiter in der Zukunft. 

Was ich meine ist, ich würde nicht drauf Wetten, dass in 50 Jahren wenig passiert, z.B. mit welchem Treibstoff wir uns fortbewegen werden.


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

frage ist wer soll sich dann diese jetzt schon ohnehin maßlos überteuerten karren kaufen? wenn die ehemaligen fließband arbeiter arbeitslos sind weil alles von robotern gemacht werden kann.


----------



## 4B11T (27. April 2017)

@ Seefee Ebend nicht! State of the Art wäre z.B. die BMW i Produktion in Leipzig bzgl. Carbon-Karosseriebau oder der neue Karosseriebau bei Porsche für die Modelle*** (darf man vermutlich nicht sagen) im Werk Leipzig, wo schweißen mehrheitlich durch Kleben ersetzt wird. Die Montagelinien unterscheiden sich ansonste alle kaum: Tesla kann etwas mehr automatisieren, da sie keine Mixed-Modell-Assembly-Lines haben d.h. nur ein oder zwei verschiedene Modelle montiert wird/werden.

Auch was ökologie angeht: schau dir die Windräder am BMW Werksgelände an, die den Großteil des Energiehungers ökologisch stillen. Die Inovation passiert nach wie vor hier bei uns in D, zum Großteil auch bei den Zulieferern Bosch, Conti usw. die z.B. die Systeme für autonomes Fahren entwickeln und dann an die OEMs weitergeben können.


----------



## Seeefe (27. April 2017)

Der Preis ist momentan so hoch, da hohe Fixkosten auf der einen Seite gepaart mit geringen Stückzahlen. Der wird sich denke ich noch einpendeln.

Keine Ahnung, darum wird sich aber auch allgemein zu wenig Gedanken gemacht.

Bei uns waren das bisher ja nur einige Opel-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Captn (27. April 2017)

So neu ist das Kleben nun auch nicht. Bei Reparaturen wird bei BMW schon länger auf's Schweißen verzichtet, weil das mehr Zeit benötigt.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## hazelol (27. April 2017)

seefe ich rede nicht von e autos. ich rede von volumenen produktionen. wenn ich mir einen mittelklasse auto konfirguriere dann kommt am ende eine summe raus wo man sich fragt wer kann das bezahlen. und dann kommt die frage wieso sollte ich mir ein solches auto kaufen wenn ich mir das leisten kann, im zweifel kann ich mir dann auch eines aus der oberklasse leisten. nicht umsonst sind 80% der audis leasing fahrzeuge und dienstwagen. der gebrauchtwagen markt ist daher so extrem überteuert, weil sich kaum jem nen neuwagen leisten kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Das stimmt zwar, aber die Preise sind auch nicht immer nur aus der Fertigung bedingt, den vieles aus der Technik von Audi wird bei VW ja auch verbaut und günstiger verkauft. Da sind auch Aufschläge drauf um das sogenannte Premiumimage zu erzeugen und zu halten. Wenn jeder nen A6 fahren würde, wärs ja kein Premium mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne deinen Motor schrotten, wenn du Bock drauf hast. Von der Bahn direkt auf den Rasthof und sofort ausmachen ist der beste Weg. Wenn ich irgendwo stehe, dann will ich trotzdem noch Klima oder Heizung haben. Hat man dann mal 3 Stunden Stau, dann läuft der Motor halt mal 3 Stunden und schnuckelt sich 3 Liter Sprit weg. Ich mache mit Sicherheit nicht die Kiste aus und koche dann bei 30°C im Auto vor mich hin.




Es reicht kurz vor der Ausfahrt langsamer zu machen und normal auf den Rastplatz zu rollen. Da lässt ihn dann noch 30sek laufen und fertig.
Da überhitzt nix mehr und es verkokt auch nix. Heutzutage sind alle Lader zusätzlich wassergkühlt.
Das ewige Nachlaufen lassen, lässt die Temperaturen übrigens eher wieder steigen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Eine die zeigt, wo die Reise momentan hingeht. Zu einer Fertigung, wo fast jeder Schritt ein Roboter übernimmt, Arbeiter in großer Anzahl wie bei Audi, BMW, Volkswagen und Co. nicht mehr gebraucht werden.  Ganz anders wie bei unseren Automobilgiganten. Ich glaube da wird in paar Jahren auch einiges wegfallen. Das steht mMn zum Teil auch für eine neue Denkweise, die ich allerdings kritisch sehe. Während die Platzhirsche bei uns oder in den USA noch an alten Mustern arbeiten , sind Unternehmen wie Tesla oder andere Hersteller in Japan da schon einen Schritt weiter in der Zukunft.



Die Digitalisierung und Automatisierung findet bei den deutschen Herstellern ebenso statt, Stichwort Industrie 4.0
Zumindest bei Volkswagen und Audi (bzw im ganzen Konzern) gibt es ständig neue Anlagen/Vorrichtungen die Ergebnis der Industrie 4.0 sind bzw. dahin führen.
Industrie 4.0 im Volkswagen Konzern - YouTube


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Ich komme auch nicht unter 12 Liter.
> 
> ps.: du bist wahrscheinlich der einzige hier, der spontan aus meinem Forums Name das zugehörige Auto ableiten kann^^



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich schon googlen musste. Hab mich mit Mitsubishi nie beschäftigt. 
Hast du einen Evo bzw Lancer und beziehen sich die 12L auf das Fahrzeug?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Na zu Fuß wird er mit 12l Wasser/Bier bei 100km nicht hinkommen


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Eine die zeigt, wo die Reise momentan hingeht. Zu einer Fertigung, wo fast jeder Schritt ein Roboter übernimmt, Arbeiter in großer Anzahl wie bei Audi, BMW, Volkswagen und Co. nicht mehr gebraucht werden.  Ganz anders wie bei unseren Automobilgiganten. Ich glaube da wird in paar Jahren auch einiges wegfallen. Das steht mMn zum Teil auch für eine neue Denkweise, die ich allerdings kritisch sehe. Während die Platzhirsche bei uns oder in den USA noch an alten Mustern arbeiten , sind Unternehmen wie Tesla oder andere Hersteller in Japan da schon einen Schritt weiter in der Zukunft.



Genau. Du vergleichst gerade Tesla, die gerade mal zwei Modellen herstellen und BMW, die allein 13 unterschiedliche Modellreihen anbieten, dann geht es weiter mit: Coupe, Cabrio, Limo, GC, GT, Touring, dann noch Motoren von 3 Zylinder bis V12, mit Schalter oder Automat, mit und ohne Xdrive und dazu noch 3 Millionen unterschiedliche Ausstattungen... Wenn man nur immer dasselbe baut, kann man auch alles automatisieren, aber die Variantenvielfalt macht es halt etwas schwierig... Du hast da was nicht so ganz verstanden, glaube ich...


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na zu Fuß wird er mit 12l Wasser/Bier bei 100km nicht hinkommen



Er könnte auch einen anderen Wagen haben und den Motorcode nur als Benutzername?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2017)

Natürlich könnte er, dass würde dann aber ohen weitere Angabe den verbrauch nicht zu einem "sinnvollen Wert" machen 


Außerdem war die Steilvorlage zu verführerisch


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Es reicht kurz vor der Ausfahrt langsamer zu machen und normal auf den Rastplatz zu rollen. Da lässt ihn dann noch 30sek laufen und fertig.
> Da überhitzt nix mehr und es verkokt auch nix. Heutzutage sind alle Lader zusätzlich wassergkühlt.
> Das ewige Nachlaufen lassen, lässt die Temperaturen übrigens eher wieder steigen.


Ehm.... nope.  Ich habe schon oft genug Probefahrten mit Tester gemacht und permanent die Werte verfolgt. Man muss schon ca. 3-4km langsam machen, damit die Abgastemperatur in einen sicheren Bereich runter kommt. Ca. 5 Minuten Leerlauf reichen aber auch. Die ganzen Teile der Abgasanlage werden ja nicht schlagartig kalt, nur weil man vom Gas geht. Die Sensoren zeigen es zwar sofort an, aber das ist ja logisch weil der Motor massenhaft kalte Luft in dem Moment pumpt. Wenn dann der Motor im Leerlauf läuft, hat das Abgas mehr Zeit wegen der geringeren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wieder von den Bauteilen auf die echte Temperatur erhitzt zu werden.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm.... nope.  Ich habe schon oft genug Probefahrten mit Tester gemacht und permanent die Werte verfolgt. Man muss schon ca. 3-4km langsam machen, damit die Abgastemperatur in einen sicheren Bereich runter kommt. Ca. 5 Minuten Leerlauf reichen aber auch. Die ganzen Teile der Abgasanlage werden ja nicht schlagartig kalt, nur weil man vom Gas geht. Die Sensoren zeigen es zwar sofort an, aber das ist ja logisch weil der Motor massenhaft kalte Luft in dem Moment pumpt. Wenn dann der Motor im Leerlauf läuft, hat das Abgas mehr Zeit wegen der geringeren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wieder von den Bauteilen auf die echte Temperatur erhitzt zu werden.


Bleiben wir doch einfach dabei, dass du deine eigene kleine Autowelt hast.
In der hast du immer Recht und die Anderen haben eh keine Ahnung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir doch einfach dabei, dass du deine eigene kleine Autowelt hast.
> In der hast du immer Recht und die Anderen haben eh keine Ahnung.


Wie oft hast du schon Vollgasfahrten mit Tester gemacht und dir dabei permanent die Temperaturen angeguckt? Ich schätze mal noch nie. Also ich hab das schon bei ziemlich vielen unterschiedlichen Autos gemacht und das Ergebnis war immer fast gleich. Dann waren die ganzen Kundenautos wohl alles Sonderanfertigungen.  ...oder die Tester von Mercedes geben nur Lügenwerte raus... Oder da war Einhornstaub im Luftfilter!!! 

Wenn man von der Bahn fährst und noch 30 Sekunden laufen lässt, ist man immer noch bei 650°C+, da ist nunmal nix kalt geworden. Aber mach das mal schön mit deinem Auto, hab ich wenigstens mehr Arbeit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ehm.... nope.  Ich habe schon oft genug Probefahrten mit Tester gemacht und permanent die Werte verfolgt. Man muss schon ca. 3-4km langsam machen, damit die Abgastemperatur in einen sicheren Bereich runter kommt. Ca. 5 Minuten Leerlauf reichen aber auch. Die ganzen Teile der Abgasanlage werden ja nicht schlagartig kalt, nur weil man vom Gas geht. Die Sensoren zeigen es zwar sofort an, aber das ist ja logisch weil der Motor massenhaft kalte Luft in dem Moment pumpt. Wenn dann der Motor im Leerlauf läuft, hat das Abgas mehr Zeit wegen der geringeren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wieder von den Bauteilen auf die echte Temperatur erhitzt zu werden.



Was ist bei dir der sichere Bereich ?
Wie gesagt, die heutigen Motoren mit wassergekühlten Ladern sind längst nicht mehr so anfällig.
Ansonsten müssten ja auch haufenweise Motoren/Lader verkokt sein, da die Start-Stop Automatik den Motor auch wenn noch richtig heiß abstellt.
Hatte es bislang glaube ich nur 1-2x wo die C-Klasse nach Vollgas Autobahn und Ampel direkt nach der Abfahrt die SSA nicht aktiviert hat.


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2017)

Mir fällt bei dem Typ echt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir der sichere Bereich ?
> Wie gesagt, die heutigen Motoren mit wassergekühlten Ladern sind längst nicht mehr so anfällig.
> Ansonsten müssten ja auch haufenweise Motoren/Lader verkokt sein, da die Start-Stop Automatik den Motor auch wenn noch richtig heiß abstellt.
> Hatte es bislang glaube ich nur 1-2x wo die C-Klasse nach Vollgas Autobahn und Ampel direkt nach der Abfahrt die SSA nicht aktiviert hat.


Sicherer Bereich ist ~<350°C. Da kann auch ein nicht aktiv gekühlter Lader abgestellt werden, ohne Öleinbrand auf der Welle. Weniger ist natürlich immer besser.
Davon abgesehen das ich niemals mit SSA fahre(außer ich muss wegen Diagnose), gibt die SSA von Daimler auch nicht all zu viel auf Abgastemperatur. Die schaltet dir öfters mal einen glühend heißen Motor ab. Teilweise geht der dann auch wieder an, weil er merkt das es ihm doch ein bischen warm an den Füßen wird. 


Edith meint: Grade erstmal meinen S3 versichert, 770€ Vollkasko(mit ein bischen extra Klimbim) pro Jahr, bei 15000km.  Das war auch der Grund, warum es kein neuer EVO X geworden ist. Der hätte mich 2500€ pro Jahr gekostet.  WTF!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir schon. Den Verbrauch schafft man vielleicht 1x wenn man wirklich langsam unterwegs ist.


Das hatten wir wirklich schonmal und ich bleibe dennoch bei meiner aussage. Vieleicht hab ich ja einen ausnahme A2 erwischt, aber ich hatte seitdem auch keinen anderen zum gegen checken gehabt. 


> Angegeben ist der mit knapp 6l, würde der zwischen 3-4l verbrauchen, hätte man sich den extra entwickelten 1.2er TDI bzw. gesamten 3l A2 sparen können.


Dafür kann ich doch nix. Im vw-konzern wurde auch schon so viel blödsinn zusammen geschlossert, das der eine fehltritt vermutlich nicht auffällt.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bis 2000 tut sich rein gar nichts.  Da kann man höchstens mit im 1. Gang auf einem Parkplatz fahren.


Bei den alten TSI (eu 4; eu 5) hat sich da was getan.


> TFSI = Bezeichnung von Audi, einen Kompressor hat er nicht.


Der ursprüngliche TSI von vw hat für unten herum einen kompressor und für den oberen drehzahlbereich einen turbo. Audi hat den glaub ich aber immer nur "einfach" aufgeladen.


> 200 GPS schafft ein 90PS Golf nicht. Eventuell bergrunter mit viiiiiiiel Anlauf+Windschatten.


Also ich bin einen 3er golf 1.9 TDI mit 90PS 7-8 jahre gefahren. Der hat mich, unter anderem, auch 2002 die 9 monate, bald jede woche, ins niemandsland in der mitte thüringes gefahren und da war viel autobahn dabei. Dazu wollte ich jedes mal am freitag ganz schnell heim und glaub mir, ich bin da öfters 200 gefahren und das schon aus dem grund, das ich vor der welle an heimkehrern an jena vorbei sein wollte.  (dahinter wurde es bis gera fast durchgängig 3-spurig)

Achja, und mein caddy steht in der werkstatt->inspektion. Bekomme da auch ein elektronik-update drauf gespielt (läuft unter rückruf), das die start-stop-automatik und die batterie lade-funktion optimieren soll. Hab dann ersteres auch gleich mal kommentiert mit "das ist wohl das, was ich eh immer abschalte". 
Als leihauto gab es jedenfalls einen polo mit 1.2 TSI eu6-motor mit 90 PS. Das motörchen verhält sich nun auch gemäß deiner beschreibung, wobei ich erst 10km gefahren bin. Morgen kommt für das ding jedenfalls der tag der wahrheit, wobei ich schon gemerkt hab das ab dem 4. gang nicht mehr viel geht. Dazu schiebt er nochmal ganz kurz an, wenn man schnell das gas weg nimmt und ich suche immer einen 6. gang wo keiner ist. 
Und ich bekomme irgendwie in dem auto einen leichten anfall von platzangst. Bin sowas kleines einfach nicht mehr gewohnt. Das wird dann morgen auch lustig beim einparken. Das wägelchen ist ja quasi kurz hinter mir zu ende. Da ist dann sicherlich noch massig platz bis zum bordstein


----------



## 4B11T (27. April 2017)

Genau, Evo X ist richtig. Da es ein reines Spaß- und Zweitauto ist, ist mir der Verbrauch aber an sich egal, steht sich die meißte Zeit eh nur die Reifen in der Garage platt.


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2017)

Das kenne ich... bin letzte Saison auch nur knapp 6000 Kilometer mit dem Subaru gefahren. Der steht in der Regel gewaschen vor der Haustür und wartet auf seinen Einsatz. Diesen Monat habe ich aber schon knapp 2000 Kilometer auf den Tacho gespuhlt... wird also ein Rekord.


----------



## 4B11T (27. April 2017)

Hatte den Evo die ersten 1,5Jahre tatsächlich als Daily 14Tkm/Jahr, das macht irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr. Man steht ständig an der Tankstelle, unbequem, laut, anstrengend zu fahren und 7cm Bodenfreiheit... naja. Also alles was die Bude eigentlich ausmacht ging mir nur auf die Nüsse, von daher bin ich froh einen sparsamen, leisen und komfortablen Pampersbomber als Daily zu haben (2.0TDI 190PS 4,2L /100km Werksangabe^^)


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2017)

Sehe ich auch so, es verliert recht schnell den Reiz und es wird zu langweilig. 
Ich bin auch immer ziemlich happy wenn ich mal zwei oder drei Tage hintereinander Subaru gefahren bin, in den Opa Lexus einsteigen zu können. Gut der ist nicht sparsam und ab Wochenende auch nicht mehr so komfortabel. Aber einfach viel enspannter.


----------



## JoM79 (27. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man von der Bahn fährst und noch 30 Sekunden laufen lässt, ist man immer noch bei 650°C+, da ist nunmal nix kalt geworden. Aber mach das mal schön mit deinem Auto, hab ich wenigstens mehr Arbeit.


Im Gegensatz zu dir, fahr ich mein Auto wieder kalt.
Und falls doch mal was kaputt geht, hast bestimmt keine Arbeit damit.
Ich fahr ja schliesslich kein Taxi.


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, es verliert recht schnell den Reiz und es wird zu langweilig.
> Ich bin auch immer ziemlich happy wenn ich mal zwei oder drei Tage hintereinander Subaru gefahren bin, in den Opa Lexus einsteigen zu können. Gut der ist nicht sparsam und ab Wochenende auch nicht mehr so komfortabel. Aber einfach viel enspannter.



Ich muss sagen, ich freue mich auf den 8er, wenn er am Montag auf die Straße darf  Wieder das tiefe böllern von einem V12, strafes Fahrwerk, schöner negativer Sturz, ... doch, das wird schön


----------



## s-icon (28. April 2017)

Damit einem die Freundin nicht immer das Cabrio wegschnappt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (28. April 2017)

Gefällt mit irgendwie nicht.


----------



## fatlace (28. April 2017)

Lol ich fahre meinen golf zur arbeit mit 7l, und das bei 265ps.
im durchschnitt sind es bei mir 9l, jnd ich fahre den alles andere als langsam. 
der 1.4er vom kollegen im golf 7 ist auch alles andere als träge, und der liegt bei 5-6l verbrauch.
also das dieses downsizing nix bringt ist quatsch, manche sollten echt an ihrer fahrweise arbeiten.
klar da son motor nix in nem tiguan zu suchen hat, dafür ist die kiste zu groß und schwer.
aber man kann nicht alles haben, groß und hoch über der strasse mit komfort und dann nix verbrauchen. 
irgendwo sind der physik auch ihre grenzen gesetzt.

wie mein arbeitskollege, war stolz wie oskar auf seinen 3zyl turbo c max, aber hat ihn nach nem jahr doch gegen ein 2l diesel getauscht, weil er jetzt angeblich so viel mehr fährt  klar hat der nicht so wenig verbraucht wie erhofft, groß und schwer und kleiner motor, da muss man halt etwas mehr drücken um vorran zu kommen, aber er wollte nicht auf mich hören


----------



## ForceOne (28. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Damit einem die Freundin nicht immer das Cabrio wegschnappt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Köln bei Maranello gekauft?


----------



## the_leon (28. April 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Damit einem die Freundin nicht immer das Cabrio wegschnappt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist aber nicht weiß


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. April 2017)

Moin, 

habe mir vor etwa 4 Monaten einen Audi A4 B5 1997 geholt, Batterie war da schon ziemlich leer. Überbrückt -> Ist wieder gefahren -> Vor 2 Monaten war er natürlich wieder komplett leer, kann ihn erst ab Juni aktiv fahren -> Akkuladegerät angeschlossen -> Hat  funktioniert -> Letzte Woche war er wieder komplett leer und die Batterie lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen. Denke mal die ist komplett zusammengefallen, soll ich noch irgendwelche Rettungsversuche starten oder mir einfach eine neue (gleiches Modell, lass mich aber noch irgendwo beraten) kaufen?


----------



## Zeiss (28. April 2017)

Kauf Dir eine Neue und das Thema ist durch. Wenn es noch die erste ist, dann hat sie doch sehr lange gehalten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. April 2017)

Selbst für die zweite wäre das ok.


----------



## Falk (28. April 2017)

Hätte da gar nicht so lange mit rumgemacht. So teuer ist eine neue Batterie nun nicht, und immer nicht zu wissen ob der Wagen anspringt ist schon etwas nervig...


----------



## s-icon (28. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> In Köln bei Maranello gekauft?


Nein, Maranello liefert auf dem Hof aus. Irgendwo hab ich da auch noch Bilder von, da haben wir unseren FF gekauft.


the_leon schrieb:


> Der ist aber nicht weiß


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2017)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe mir vor etwa 4 Monaten einen Audi A4 B5 1997 geholt, Batterie war da schon ziemlich leer. Überbrückt -> Ist wieder gefahren -> Vor 2 Monaten war er natürlich wieder komplett leer, kann ihn erst ab Juni aktiv fahren -> Akkuladegerät angeschlossen -> Hat  funktioniert -> Letzte Woche war er wieder komplett leer und die Batterie lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen. Denke mal die ist komplett zusammengefallen, soll ich noch irgendwelche Rettungsversuche starten oder mir einfach eine neue (gleiches Modell, lass mich aber noch irgendwo beraten) kaufen?


Keine Ahnung ob das hilft Als "defekt" angezeigte Batterie retten |
                heise Autos


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2017)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mir vor etwa 4 Monaten einen Audi A4 B5 1997 geholt, Batterie war da schon ziemlich leer. Überbrückt -> Ist wieder gefahren -> Vor 2 Monaten war er natürlich wieder komplett leer, kann ihn erst ab Juni aktiv fahren -> Akkuladegerät angeschlossen -> Hat  funktioniert -> Letzte Woche war er wieder komplett leer und die Batterie lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen. Denke mal die ist komplett zusammengefallen, soll ich noch irgendwelche Rettungsversuche starten oder mir einfach eine neue (gleiches Modell, lass mich aber noch irgendwo beraten) kaufen?


Neue kaufen und gut. Am besten eine AGM Batterie, die sind 10 mal besser als die normalen 0815 flüssigkeitsgefüllten.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das hilft Als "defekt" angezeigte Batterie retten |
> heise Autos


Das bringt nichts bei einer defekten Batterie. Das ist nur um billig Ladegeräte(für Privatanwender) auszutricksen. Die ganzen Profil-Ladegeräte für den Werkstattbetrieb haben einfach einen Kopf den man drückt, um die Ladung zu erzwingen.


----------



## Flybarless (28. April 2017)

Wozu bei so einem alten Auto eine AGM Batterie? Normale halten in so einem Auto Jahre. Und bei einem alten Gebrauchtwagen ist
es doch eher selten das man mehr als einmal eine neue Batterie braucht. Das Geld kann man sich getrost sparen. Die Batterie in meinem
"aktuellen" (13 Jahre alter BMW)Wagen ist noch die erste. Das ist sicher nicht Gewöhnlich. Aber in meinen 23 Jahre alten Autofahrerleben
habe ich erst 2 mal eine Batterie erneuern müssen, und die waren immer mind. 5-6 Jahre alt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2017)

Wozu repariert man ein altes Auto überhaupt noch? Wenn die Batterie kaputt ist, dann schiebt man halt an. Wenn die ZV kaputt ist, lässt man das Auto halt offen. Wenn die Heizung kaputt ist, zieht man sich ne dicke Jacke an. Wenn der Sicherheitsgurt kaputt ist, dann fliegt man halt durch die Scheibe. Wenn der Reifen platt ist, fährt man halt auf der Felge. 

Eine AGM Batterie ist einfach in allen Sachen um vieles besser als eine normale Batterie. Und dafür kann man den kleinen Aufpreis ruhig zahlen. Wenn man die billigste Schrottbatterie aus dem Baumarkt nimmt, kann man die mit Sicherheit in 2-3 Jahren noch mal tauschen.


----------



## 4B11T (28. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine AGM Batterie ist einfach in allen Sachen um vieles besser als eine normale Batterie. Und dafür kann man den kleinen Aufpreis ruhig zahlen. Wenn man die billigste Schrottbatterie aus dem Baumarkt nimmt, kann man die mit Sicherheit in 2-3 Jahren noch mal tauschen.



Wer sich ein 20 Jahre altes Auto kauft (und zwar nicht mit dem Hintergedanken einen Youngtimer mit künftiger Wertsteigerung zu fahren), für den ist der Aufpreis für eine AGM Batterie nicht sinnvoll. Hier würde ich nur noch die nötigsten Dinge erledigen lassen, denn wer weiß was in 3 Jahren noch alles kaputt geht, da ist die Baumarktbatterie eigentlich genau passend.


----------



## turbosnake (28. April 2017)

Dazu ist eine defekte ZV nicht gleichbedeutend mit Auto offen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Wer sich ein 20 Jahre altes Auto kauft (und zwar nicht mit dem Hintergedanken einen Youngtimer mit künftiger Wertsteigerung zu fahren), für den ist der Aufpreis für eine AGM Batterie nicht sinnvoll. Hier würde ich nur noch die nötigsten Dinge erledigen lassen, denn wer weiß was in 3 Jahren noch alles kaputt geht, da ist die Baumarktbatterie eigentlich genau passend.


Und genau aus diesem Grund wird ein altes Auto zu einer Ranzkarre, wo alles dran kaputt ist. Immer nur das nötigste und die billigsten Teile, am besten China-egay Teile. Dann sich darüber wundern das die Karre nicht mehr toll zu fahren ist und man was neues braucht.

Irgendwie super unlogisch bei einem alten Auto weniger zu machen, obwohl man mehr machen müsste, um es gut in Schuss zu halten.  Dann dürfte man einen Oldtimer ja höchstens tanken und fahren bis er auseinander bricht -> sehr altes Auto -> geringste Pflege.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. April 2017)

Wo TBF recht hat, hat er recht.

Kauf ne AGM, der Aufpreis lohnt sich. Selbst bei so alten Möhren.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2017)

Wobei hat er denn Recht? 
Dabei unnötige Teile zu kaufen? 
Die stinknormale Batterie reicht völlig aus. 
Genauso wie es Zubehörteile tun. 
Aber anscheinend gibt es ja mittlerweile nur die Extreme, egal welches Thema. 
Wenn man danach geht, müsste man immer nur das Beste kaufen. 
Aber warum unnötig Geld ausgeben? 
Welche Vorteile bringt ihm die AGM Batterie und das bitte ganz genau. 
Also warum sollte ich ihn ein 20 Jahre altes Auto eine 30% teurere Batterie einbauen? 
Welchen Nutzen habe ich dadurch?


----------



## T-Drive (29. April 2017)

Hat der A4 Bremskraftrückgewinnung und ein Start-Stop System ? 
Wenn nicht wäre die AGM nicht die optimale Wahl. Weil häufige kurze lade-entlade Zyklen braucht die sonst fühlt die sich nicht wohl und hält wahrscheinlich nichtmal so lange wie eine normale Markenbatterie.


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Genauso wie es Zubehörteile tun.



Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir zu, bis auf einpaar wenige Ausnahmen.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Hat der A4 Bremskraftrückgewinnung und ein Start-Stop System ?
> Wenn nicht wäre die AGM nicht die optimale Wahl. Weil häufige kurze lade-entlade Zyklen braucht die sonst fühlt die sich nicht wohl und hält wahrscheinlich nichtmal so lange wie eine normale Markenbatterie.



Hat mein 7er beides nicht, trotzdem ist AGM am Werk Vorschrift und ist auch drin.


----------



## T-Drive (29. April 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hat mein 7er beides nicht, trotzdem ist AGM am Werk Vorschrift und ist auch drin.



Aber einen Bordcomputer mit Kommunikation, Navigation, Überwachung, Steuerung usw., groß wie so ein Google Serverkomplex


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile bringt ihm die AGM Batterie und das bitte ganz genau.
> Also warum sollte ich ihn ein 20 Jahre altes Auto eine 30% teurere Batterie einbauen?
> Welchen Nutzen habe ich dadurch?


Geringere Chance liegen zu bleiben.
Gute Startleistung bei fast entladener Batterie.(Standlicht/Innenlicht angelassen über Nacht kein Problem)
Längere Lebensdauer.
Keinerlei Wartung nötig.
Läuft nicht aus bei mechanischem Sachen durch was auch immer.(dein Auto hat danach kein riesen Rostloch)
30% mehr Geld bringen dich nicht um bei so einer kleinen Summe.
Unverzichtbar bei harter Fahrweise, extrem robust.(normale Batterien können keine Rennstrecke/Landstraße/harte Vollbremsungen auf Dauer ab)
Super Kaltstart, wenn es mal richtig kalt ist <-20°C.(es fahren nicht alle nur in NRW rum)
...und noch ein paar Sachen mehr, die ich mit Sicherheit grade vergessen habe.

Warum sollte man überhaupt auf aktuelle Technik zurückgreifen? Ein 3310 kann auch telefonieren, daher sind Smartphone nutzlos. Ein Pentium 4 kann auch im Internet surfen, Dokumente schreiben und Spiele zocken. Warum dann einen neueren PC kaufen? Warum im Haus eine Zentralheizung? Ein Ofen in jedem Zimmer reicht auch das es warm ist.
Wenn man danach geht, würden wir alle noch in der Steinzeit leben.



T-Drive schrieb:


> groß wie so ein Google Serverkomplex


Google nutzt heimlich über nacht die Rechenleistung von Luxusautos, damit sie Skynet an den start bringen können.  Daher muss da ne AGM rein.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2017)

Ach so tolle Beispiele und mit denen sagst du ja schon selber, warum es nicht immer die neueste Technik sein muss. 
Es ist halt Luxus, den man nicht haben muss. 
First world problems halt. 
Klar sind wir einen gewissen Standard gewöhnt, aber brauchen wir unbedingt alles davon? 
Ist es so wichtig unbedingt ne AGM Batterie zu nutzen?
Funktioniert ne normale Batterie auf einmal nur noch 2 Jahre?


----------



## Flybarless (29. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Unverzichtbar bei harter Fahrweise, extrem robust.(normale Batterien können keine Rennstrecke/Landstraße/harte Vollbremsungen auf Dauer ab)



Aha, gut das das meine Batterien nie wussten. Bin in den frühen 2000er mehrere Saisons GLP auf der NS gefahren. Da gabs die AGM Batterien noch garnicht.
Wir sind aber alle da nur gemütlich rumgerollt, Sonst wäre es ja nicht zu erklären das ich da noch nie mitbekommen habe das einem die Batterie einfach
so kaputt gegangen ist weil man zu schnell fuhr. Natürlich mussten "damals" schon Batterien sofern sie nicht am Original Platz verbaut waren in Säurefeste
Kisten verbaut sein für den Crashfall. Aber das muss man heute immer noch genauso, egal bei welcher Akkutechnik. Die Feuergefahr ist im Crashfall teils sogar
höher wie "früher" bei den alten Batterien. Aber das bisschen G Kräfte beim übern Track rollen macht im Leben keine Autobatterie kaputt...wer erzählt dir sowas?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Aha, gut das das meine Batterien nie wussten. Bin in den frühen 2000er mehrere Saisons GLP auf der NS gefahren. Da gabs die AGM Batterien noch garnicht.
> Wir sind aber alle da nur gemütlich rumgerollt, Sonst wäre es ja nicht zu erklären das ich da noch nie mitbekommen habe das einem die Batterie einfach
> so kaputt gegangen ist weil man zu schnell fuhr. Natürlich mussten "damals" schon Batterien sofern sie nicht am Original Platz verbaut waren in Säurefeste
> Kisten verbaut sein für den Crashfall. Aber das muss man heute immer noch genauso, egal bei welcher Akkutechnik. Die Feuergefahr ist im Crashfall teils sogar
> höher wie "früher" bei den alten Batterien. Aber das bisschen G Kräfte beim übern Track rollen macht im Leben keine Autobatterie kaputt...wer erzählt dir sowas?


Das erzählt niemand, das ist so. Das kannst du auch sogar zuhause ganz leicht testen. Ich vermute die Batterie war ausschließlich in eurem Rennfahrzeug verbaut oder? Das bedeutet außer den paar Starts auf der Rennstrecke hat die kaum Zyklen bekommen. Da ist das dann auch nicht so kritisch.

Wenn eine normale Blei-Säure Batterie im nomalen Alltag etliche Ladeungszyklen hinter sich hat(tägliche Benutzung des Autos), lösen sich kleinste Teilchen aus den Platten der Batterie und lagern sich unten in der Batterie als eine art Schlamm ab. Das ist normal und deswegen gibt es dort sogar extra Aussparungen, die diesen Schlamm auffangen. Denn das Problem an diesem Schlamm ist, dass er elektrisch leitend ist.
Du kannst dir zuhause gerne mal eine 3-5 Jahre alte Blei-Saure Batterie nehmen und mal die Stopfen aufmachen(Sicherheitsvorschriften!). Du wirst feststellen das die Säure klar ist. Die Batterie hat 12V und die Startleistung reicht um den Anlasser zu drehen. Dann machst du die Stopfen wieder zu, und schüttelst die Batterie mal richtig kräftig. Dann machst du die Stopfen wieder auf und: TADAAA die Säure ist Braun-Schwarz, die Batterie hat vielleicht noch 4-7V und startet nichts mehr. Nun ist deine Batterie kaputt, weil der Schlamm die Platten untereinander kurzschließt. Mit AGM kann das nicht passieren.

Wenn ud es nicht glaubst, dann opfer einfach mal ein paar Batterien und probier es aus.  ...btw: ich zeige es unseren Azubis bei uns gelegentlich in der Werkstatt und da klappts ansich immer.


----------



## the_leon (29. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Batterie hat 12V und die Startleistung reicht um den Anlasser zu drehen.



Ja, aber nicht um das Auto zu Starten, mit 12v Polspannung is ne nämlich Batterie fällig fürs Ladegerät hab ich mal gelernt. Aber TBF weiß es ja besser


----------



## Flybarless (29. April 2017)

@Badfrag: Gegen deine technische Argumentation kann ich nichts sagen. Danke für die ausführliche Aufklärung.
Nur fragt da jemand nach einer Batterie für ein 20 Jahre alten Audi Alltagswagen. Da denke ich nicht das er weder 
groß Rennstrecke fährt, noch Geld im Überfluss hat. Da ist die Empfehlung einfach mal so 30% und mehr für eine
neue Batterie auszugeben als nötig einfach nicht die richtige. Egal wieviel besser so eine Batterie auf dem Papier 
sein könnte. Gelten lassen würde ich das wenn aus der Fragestellung hervorginge das es sich um ein Liebhaber Auto
handelt was noch ein weiteres Jahrzehnt bewegt werden soll oder sich jemand daraus ein Tracktool etc bauen möchte.
Einen gute Empfehlung ist nicht jemanden immer nur das beste(und teuerste) ans Herz zu legen. Dann bräuchte man
nicht nachfragen sondern einfach nur das kaufen was am teuersten ist um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht um das Auto zu Starten, mit 12v Polspannung is ne nämlich Batterie fällig fürs Ladegerät hab ich mal gelernt. Aber TBF weiß es ja besser



Dann halt 12,5V um 100% super korrekt zu sein.  ...btw: mit 12,000V LL-Spannung springt dein Auto auch mit einer Blei-Säure Batterie ohne Probleme an.


----------



## ForceOne (29. April 2017)

Mein Polo hat ja sich ja bei der Drehzahl selbstständig gemacht, inkl. blinkender Motorkontrollleuchte und leuchtendem Ölstandssensor.

Der Händler meine der Lüfter würde nicht laufen, weil das Label defekt gewesen sei, jetzt läuft alles. Kann das wirklich sein?! Die Probleme die. Nach nicht mal zwei Minuten fahrt und evtl 500metern aufgetaucht, so schnell wird doch Öl nicht so heiß oder?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. April 2017)

Ich gehöre seit kurzem auch zu den Autobesitzern. 

Das ist mein "kleiner" ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BJ 11/2011 als 1,6 TDCI.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. April 2017)

Na dann viel spaß damit. Wieviel kilometer hat der runter?

Ich hab gestern meinen caddy wieder bekommen. Bei dem update ist wohl der BC etwas durcheinander gekommen oder es ist irgendjemand innerhalb von 24h 70h gefahren und hat dabei über 4300km zurück gelegt. Zeitreisen FTW... 
Es war jedenfalls eine wohltat vom polo wieder zur eigenen kiste zu wechseln. Endlich wieder platz, seitenhalt auf dem sitz, man findet überhaupt eine gescheite sitzposition und man kann wieder einem BMW 320d hinterher ziehen..  (der ist mir aber nur zufällig über den weg gelaufen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Mein Polo hat ja sich ja bei der Drehzahl selbstständig gemacht, inkl. blinkender Motorkontrollleuchte und leuchtendem Ölstandssensor.
> 
> Der Händler meine der Lüfter würde nicht laufen, weil das Label defekt gewesen sei, jetzt läuft alles. Kann das wirklich sein?! Die Probleme die. Nach nicht mal zwei Minuten fahrt und evtl 500metern aufgetaucht, so schnell wird doch Öl nicht so heiß oder?


Der Motor ist dann noch nicht warm. Wenn der Lüfter defekt ist, wird aber in der Regel auch sofort eine Meldung ausgegeben. Mit der Ölkontrolle hat das aber nichts zu tun, das ist ein anderes Problem.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (29. April 2017)

@TurricanVeteran 
Ich habe ihn vor 8 Wochen mit 108.500km übernommen, will ihn aber nun bei knapp 116.000 zum Service anmelden (letzter Service wurde bei ~96.500km gemacht)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (30. April 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich gehöre seit kurzem auch zu den Autobesitzern.
> 
> Das ist mein "kleiner" ^^
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!
Aber... viel zu hoch die Kiste


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. April 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn vor 8 Wochen mit 108.500km übernommen, will ihn aber nun bei knapp 116.000 zum Service anmelden (letzter Service wurde bei ~96.500km gemacht)


1000km pro woche?  Da bin ich ja mit meinen 330 (im normalfall) noch gut dran.
Was für einen service-intervall hat das auto eigentlich? Ein 20000er intervall kenne ich nicht und bei deiner kilometerleistung wäre ein auto mit min. 30000er intervall wohl besser gewesen. Wenn du wirklich alle 20000 in die werkstatt mußt, kannst du ja gleich den nächsten termin machen, wenn du das auto wieder holst.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2017)

Bei den KAs die wir von Ford haben/hatten sind die Intervalle auf jeden Fall sub 30k gewesen, ich meine sogar tatsächlich 20k.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. April 2017)

Unter 30k wäre mir zu wenig. Ich ärgere mich ja schon, das ich alle 30k in die werkstatt muß, weil vw es nicht für nötig hält die 40k-intervalle auch für diesel-pkw gelten zu lassen. (ich schrubbe die kilometer sogar schonender als es bei diversen firmenfahrzeugen getan wird)
Bei den großen ford-transportern muß der intervall übrigens 60k betragen, wenn einer meiner kollegen das bei seinem richtig gesehen hat.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2017)

Der erste Googletreffer zeigt eine Übersicht nach der Ford hauptsächlich 20k/1Jahr verlangt. Grosser Ausreißer sind die Modelle mit 2l Duratorq sowie ein paar Transit Varianten, die haben 50k/2Jahre


----------



## Zeiss (30. April 2017)

Was ist das für ein Ford?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2017)

Finde die 30tkm Intervalle eh zu lang.
 Vielleicht geht das noch bei jemanden der das wirklich in kurzer Zeit und ohne viel Volllast fährt, in allen anderen Situationen würde ich aber früher wechseln.
Mein Audi hat normal einen 50tkm Intervall beim Öl 
Wird aber jedes Jahr (20tkm) neues Öl bekommen, der 35er bekommt auch jedes Jahr neues Öl (8-10tkm).


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2017)

Also ich konnte bei meinem Ölwechselintervall wählen, ob ich  einen festen Intervall haben will oder nicht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. April 2017)

@MrSniperPhil

Danke 
Ja gut, aber als Azubi im 1. LJ reicht mir das erstmal 
Der Traumwagen ist eh von ner anderen Marke ^^

@TurricanVeteran
Ja, das ist echt viel...
Aber es ist bei mir so:
Wenn in den Betrieb muss, fahre ich pro Woche ~400km (Rotenburg <-> Stuhr)
Muss ich aber in die Schule, fahre ich pro Woche ~850km (Rotenburg <-> Oldenburg)

Deshalb habe ich mir so ein "neues" Auto gekauft.
Ja, er hat nen 20.000er Intervall. Bei der Versicherung habe ich 30k im Jahr angegeben, da komme ich aber denke ich mit hin. Habe jetzt viel ausser der Reihe gehabt, was viel an Kilometern war.

@Zeiss
Das ist ein Ford Focus MK3 Vor-Facelift.


----------



## dsdenni (30. April 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde die 30tkm Intervalle eh zu lang.
> Vielleicht geht das noch bei jemanden der das wirklich in kurzer Zeit und ohne viel Volllast fährt, in allen anderen Situationen würde ich aber früher wechseln.
> Mein Audi hat normal einen 50tkm Intervall beim Öl
> Wird aber jedes Jahr (20tkm) neues Öl bekommen, der 35er bekommt auch jedes Jahr neues Öl (8-10tkm).


50tkm intervall, also wenn das mal nicht zu lang ist, weiß ich auch nicht..


----------



## Zeiss (30. April 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Aber einen Bordcomputer mit Kommunikation, Navigation, Überwachung, Steuerung usw., groß wie so ein Google Serverkomplex



Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, sind rund 70 Steuergeräte verbaut und demnächst kommen noch einpaar mehr dazu...



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Das ist ein Ford Focus MK3 Vor-Facelift.



Ach, doch ein Focus, ich war irgendwie bei Mondeo. Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen und allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> 50tkm intervall, also wenn das mal nicht zu lang ist, weiß ich auch nicht..


Fahren alle unsere Sprinter mit und funktioniert wunderbar. Man muss halt nur eine große Ölfüllmenge haben.


----------



## the_leon (30. April 2017)

BMW e39 530D Touring Schalter in Bayern - Warngau | BMW 5er Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Bei bei der Autosuche doch tatsächlich in EK hängen geblieben 
Gefällt mir aber gut die Karre


----------



## Zeiss (30. April 2017)

Diesel? Sicher?


----------



## Captn (30. April 2017)

Abgesehen vom Schaltgetriebe ist das doch nen vernünftiges Angebot.  
Der rostet auch nur da, wo die Dinger halt immer anfangen zu rosten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fahren alle unsere Sprinter mit und funktioniert wunderbar. Man muss halt nur eine große Ölfüllmenge haben.



Die haben auch Motoren denen alles egal ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die haben auch Motoren denen alles egal ist


Normale OM651 mit großer Ölwanne und verstärkter Wasserpumpe.  PKW Motor halt.


----------



## XE85 (1. Mai 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> BMW e39 530D Touring Schalter in Bayern - Warngau | BMW 5er Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Bei bei der Autosuche doch tatsächlich in EK hängen geblieben
> Gefällt mir aber gut die Karre



Also der Innenraum sieht aber schon sehr verlebt aus, das Kombiinstrument ist komplett im Eimer und was soll die Schnur/Kabel da beim Navi? Da hält wohl das Bedienteil nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Normale OM651 mit großer Ölwanne und verstärkter Wasserpumpe.  PKW Motor halt.



Und mit weniger Leistung & Drehmoment.


----------



## magnus1982 (1. Mai 2017)

XE85 schrieb:


> Also der Innenraum sieht aber schon sehr verlebt aus, das Kombiinstrument ist komplett im Eimer und was soll die Schnur/Kabel da beim Navi? Da hält wohl das Bedienteil nicht mehr richtig.


Kann AUX Nachrüstung sein. Scheibenrahmen und Tacho sind Standart Probleme bei dem E39. 
Wagenheber Aufnahmen hinten sind unbedingt zu begutachten. Die Gammeln und dann sackt der Wagenheber in den Schweller wenn du Pech hast. Sonst ist der E39 echt ein schönes Gefährt. Hatte selber schon 2 Stück. Aber ein paar Sachen sollte man beachten beim Kauf. Da würde ich auf das E39-Forum.de verweisen. Da steht noch einiges mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2017)

Ich kenn den Verkäufer und das Auto ja persönlich, hab das Auto nur Zufällig in EK Gesehen 

Ja, bei dem Kabel handelt es sich um eine AUX Nachrüstung.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem E39 Forum


----------



## Captn (1. Mai 2017)

Kannst ihm ja sagen, dass man das Kabel auch hinters Navi klemmen und direkt ins Handschuhfach legen kann, wenn man das Navi rausnimmt. So hab ich es gemacht. ^^


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2017)

Das wäre das erste was ich machen würde


----------



## Captn (1. Mai 2017)

Bei mir steht demnächst eine Folierung an. Vorher kommen aber noch die M-Stangen vorne und hinten ran und so ganz sicher, welche Farbe es nun wird, bin ich auch noch nicht. Wobei ich schon eher so ein leuchtendes Blau, wie bei den M-Modellen hätte.


----------



## magnus1982 (1. Mai 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Verkäufer und das Auto ja persönlich, hab das Auto nur Zufällig in EK Gesehen
> 
> Ja, bei dem Kabel handelt es sich um eine AUX Nachrüstung.
> Danke für den Tipp mit dem E39 Forum


Achso ja das dann ja noch besser. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein 20000er intervall kenne ich nicht und bei deiner kilometerleistung wäre ein auto mit min. 30000er intervall wohl besser gewesen. Wenn du wirklich alle 20000 in die werkstatt mußt, kannst du ja gleich den nächsten termin machen, wenn du das auto wieder holst.


Ich würde das jetzt nicht so eng sehen. 20tkm ist recht großzügig finde ich, fahre auch ~40tkm p.a. und müsste alle 15tkm zum Service. Aber solange man regelmäßig selbst drüber schaut, sollte alles im Rahmen bleiben. 

Und natürlich allezeit gute Fahrt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Mai 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> 50tkm intervall, also wenn das mal nicht zu lang ist, weiß ich auch nicht..



Erzähl das mal meiner Mutter


----------



## leaf348 (2. Mai 2017)

Falls das mit der Batterie noch jemanden interessiert:
Habe im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit nen Standard-Blei-Säure-Akku, nen AGM-Akku und nen LiFeYPo-Akku mit gleicher Kapazität verglichen.
Bei Extremen Bedingungen (hohe Stromentnahme für die Simulation des Startvorgangs, keine langen Ladephase, Temperatur -15° bis 45°) auf 3 Jahre waren die Unterschiede zwischen AGM und Standard-Blei-Säure viel geringer als durch Herstellerangaben erwartet. Bei nem hochpreisigen Fahrzeug kann würde ich jedoch auch zum AGM greifen. Ein bisschen besser ist sie schon. Bei nem alten Fahrzeug schenkt sich das jedoch nichts und der Aufpreis ist unnötig.
Nur der LiFeYPo-Akku hatte quasi keine Kapazitätseinbußen. Gibt's halt aber noch nichts wirklich offizielles und ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie das versicherungstechnisch ist sollte doch mal was passieren.
Hier wäre natürlich eine Simulation über einen 10 oder 20 Jahre Zeitraum weit interessanter, war aber aufgrund der begrenzten Zeit nicht möglich.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Mai 2017)

Hi,

ich würde gern mal eure Meinung zum Thema Bremsenwechsel hören.

Ich fahre einen A6 Avant 3.0 TDI quattro und vorn sind Belege und Scheiben fällig. Normalerweise lasse ich Service (Longlife), Wartung, sogar Räderwechsel bei Audi durchführen.
Vor dem letzten Longlife Service hab ich jedoch gefragt, ob ich das Öl selbst mitbringen kann, weil die Preise, die Audi aufruft, utopisch sind. Kein Problem.

Nun hab ich vor dem Bremsenwechsel einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen. 695 € inkl. Räderwechsel und Einlagerung, also ca. 645 € nur für die Bremsen (brutto).
Ein Vergleich bei Fairgarage liefert für meine Bremse Ergebnisse zwischen 602 € und 724 €. Auf den ersten Blick scheint Audi also nicht überteuert zu sein.

Wenn ich allerdings anhand der Teilenummer mal im Internet auf die Suche nach meinen Scheiben gehe, finde ich auf Anhieb Zimmermann für 108, Brembo für 120, ATE für 136 usw.
Für die Scheiben will Audi 316 netto, also 376 brutto .... das ist das Dreifache von Brembo. Sind die noch ganz dicht?

Ich sehe ein, dass ich für die Arbeitsstunde mehr bezahle als in einer Freien Werkstatt und ich verstehe auch, dass man einen Aufschlag auf die Einkaufspreise kalkuliert- aber bei
250 € nur für die Scheiben hört der Spaß auf. Die verdienen ja beim Räder wechseln schon gut an mir.

Ja, das ist alles nicht neu und die wollen auch von was leben. Trotzdem stehe ich nun vor der Wahl: Angebot annehmen, nachverhandeln oder Teile selbst kaufen und zu einer Freien
Werkstatt gehen. Wo zieht man die Grenze zwischen "ich lasse mich nicht über den Tisch ziehen" und unverschämte Anforderungen stellen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2017)

Wieso willst du die Teile selbst kaufen und in eine freie Bude gehen? Ist es dir peinlich damit bei Audi aufzulaufen?   Du kannst mit Sicherheit auch bei Audi Bremsscheiben mitbringen.

Bremsen direkt vom Hersteller haben immer nen guten Aufschlag, das ist bei allen so.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

@Uwe: Frag doch mal, ob Audi es auch machen würde, wenn Du die Teile mitbringst. Wenn ja, dann weißte Bescheid.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2017)

Bei meinem Audi Händler kann man das auf jeden Fall. Hab da selber schon genug Sachen angeliefert. Bremse allerdings noch nicht, sonst wär ich mitlerweile pleite. 

Solange das keine kritischen Sachen wie Zahnriemen und co sind, sollten die nix dagegen haben.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

Naja, Zahnriemen ist kein sicherheitsrelevantes Teil... Bremse schon...


----------



## fatlace (2. Mai 2017)

Ich mache zwar alles selbst, frage aber trotzdem immer beim Händler die preise an.
bei meinem e92 sollte der bremsen wechsel knapp 800 euro kosten, scheiben/beläge vorn und hinten.

ich hab für die teile 300€ bezahlt, oem von bmw (waren glaub ich ate scheiben, bei den belägen weiss ich den hersteller nichtmehr)  mit mitarbeiter rabatt über einen kollegen.
Das ist für mich ne gemütliche stunde arbeit, ein fähiger mechaniker kriegt das wahrscheinlich in der hälfte der zeit hin, wen nicht sogar noch weniger.
für mich sind die preise bei den "premium händlern" eine frechheit, aber die zich sekräterinnen und der schöne showroom müssen ja bezahlt werden, der mechaniker hat von diesen mond preisen leider wenig.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

Stellt BMW keine Bremsscheiben für den E9x her?


----------



## fatlace (2. Mai 2017)

sicher nicht, die kaufen die auch nur irgendwo ein


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

Wie Du ja sagtest, bei ATE.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Stellt BMW keine Bremsscheiben für den E9x her?



Ich glaube die wenigsten Scheiben im Aftermarket sind noch selbst produziert. 
Wahrscheinlich die Erstausrüstung und spezielle Scheiben kommen aus dem Berliner Werk, der Rest wird wahrscheinlich bei TRW und Co. zugekauft.

Edit:

Hab beim Audi am WE noch die komplette Vorderachse neu gelagert (Domlager, Spurstangen, Stabilager, Koppelstangen, Silentlager etc.), das mache ich auch nicht so schnell wieder 
Musste mir dann auch noch ein Werkzeug bauen/fräsen, damit ich die Silentlager rausgedrückt bekomme und zwei M10 Schrauben zum rausziehen der Silentlager sind mir auch noch abgerissen.
Saßen gut fest die Kollegen


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2017)

Es gibt aber tatsächlich Kunden die glauben das ich mir die 100€+ pro Stunde direkt in die Tasche stecke.  Kommt meist hohles Geblubber, weil sie kein Geld haben und dann wird drüber hergezogen was wir für ein Saftladen sind. Selber können sie es dann meist besser und die wären nur hier aus Bequemlichkeit.

Wenn es dann zu ausfallend wird, kommt von mir auch immer was blödes zurück wie z.B. "Unter 8000 Netto stehe ich erst gar nicht auf, lohnt ja nicht", "Ich hab mir diesen Monat erst 2 neue S-Klassen gekauft, im Moment läuft es echt nicht" oder ich sage zu nem Azubi "Kannst du mal den Gartenstuhl aus meinem Spind holen, ich habe keine Lust mehr zu schrauben aber ich kann jetzt noch nicht abstempeln".


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich glaube die wenigsten Scheiben im Aftermarket sind noch selbst produziert.
> Wahrscheinlich die Erstausrüstung und spezielle Scheiben kommen aus dem Berliner Werk, der Rest wird wahrscheinlich bei TRW und Co. zugekauft.



In Berlin werden Scheiben für so ziemlich alle Baureihen hergestellt, auch für Mini, nur eben nicht in ausreichenden Menge.


----------



## Klutten (2. Mai 2017)

Zumindest kümmern die sich da vorrangig um die Leichtbau-Scheiben.


----------



## fatlace (2. Mai 2017)

echt stellen dienauch selber her?
wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal 

ich hab damals aus der not herraus selber angefangen zu schrauben.
im ersten lehrjahr hab ich mein geld verdient um mein auto zu bezahlen und instandzuhalten, um damit auf arbeit zu kommen
selbst den zahnriemen in meinem honda habe ich damals selbst gewechselt
er lief danach noch 3 jahre einwandfrei, also kann ich es nicht verkehrt gemacht haben.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

Ja, sie haben einen Bremsscheibenwerk und stellen sie auch selber her, klar.


----------



## Klutten (2. Mai 2017)

Bei den Margen, die man mit Bremsen machen kann, wundert mich ehrlich, warum nicht jeder Hersteller seine Teile selbst fertigt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2017)

Apropos Bremsscheiben: Bei unserer stets fehleranfälligen C-Klasse bahnt sich der nächste Fehler an 
Gestern Abend noch unterwegs gewesen, ist mir immer unterschwellig ein ganz leises quietschen aufgefallen.
In der nächsten Ortschaft Fenster runter und siehe da, es qietscht fröhlich von rechts hinten. Beim Bremsen verschwindet das quietschen.
Angehalten, geprüft ob der Sattel klemmt, tut er nicht. Weiter gefahren und auf einer passenden Strecke die Bremse mal richtig schön heiß/blau gebremst, danach war Ruhe.
Mal gucken ob das so bleibt.
Ich glaube immer fester dran, dass die Karre tatsächlich noch auseinander fällt bevor der G31 auf dem Hof steht


----------



## fatlace (2. Mai 2017)

ich hab am sonntag noch das gute wetter für ein paar fotos genutzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2017)

Schick aber ganz schön hart bearbeitet 
Und sieht stark nach Fake-Bokeh aus ^^

Du brauchst ne DSLR


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Apropos Bremsscheiben: Bei unserer stets fehleranfälligen C-Klasse bahnt sich der nächste Fehler an
> Gestern Abend noch unterwegs gewesen, ist mir immer unterschwellig ein ganz leises quietschen aufgefallen.
> In der nächsten Ortschaft Fenster runter und siehe da, es qietscht fröhlich von rechts hinten. Beim Bremsen verschwindet das quietschen.
> Angehalten, geprüft ob der Sattel klemmt, tut er nicht. Weiter gefahren und auf einer passenden Strecke die Bremse mal richtig schön heiß/blau gebremst, danach war Ruhe.
> ...


Wow eine quietschende Bremse! Das ist natürlich ein echt extremes Problem!  Ich würde das Auto lieber stehen lassen, nicht das du das quietschen eventuell nochmal ertragen musst.


----------



## fatlace (2. Mai 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Schick aber ganz schön hart bearbeitet
> Und sieht stark nach Fake-Bokeh aus ^^
> 
> Du brauchst ne DSLR



das is ne DSLR 
nur das objektiv ist mist und der bediener hat nicht so viel ahnung davon


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2017)

Okay, auf dem Handy sah das Bokeh wie "eingefügt" aus 

Aber schicke Location


----------



## ForceOne (2. Mai 2017)

Habe heute mein Auto beim Händler abgeholt...
"Ich bin den Wagen Tage lang gefahren"... "das beste Auto was hier steht"...."alles läuft prima", bin keine 8km weiter mit einem Freund was essen gegangen, steige in das Auto ein und die Motorkontrollleuchte leuchtet wieder... ich habe echt keine Lust mehr. Mal sehen was der Händler morgen sagt, das Auto bringe ich da nicht mehr hin... und bei meinem Chef muss ich nun auch wieder antanzen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow eine quietschende Bremse! Das ist natürlich ein echt extremes Problem!  Ich würde das Auto lieber stehen lassen, nicht das du das quietschen eventuell nochmal ertragen musst.



Ja, sowas ist ein Problem und gehört sich nicht bei einem fast 60t€ Auto 
Quietschen beim Bremsen mag ja noch teilweise normal sein, aber sicher nicht wenn man nicht bremst (und sich Passanten umdrehen).
Edit: Hörprobe -> Bremse - YouTube



fatlace schrieb:


> ich hab am sonntag noch das gute wetter für ein paar fotos genutzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Könnte aber noch Spurplatten vertragen, oder ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Mai 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> das is ne DSLR
> nur das objektiv ist mist und der bediener hat nicht so viel ahnung davon


Was du nur hast. Du hast doch ein händchen für die inszenierung.
Wenn du mehr bokeh willst, dann hol dir eine festbrennweite mit 1.4er oder 1.8er blende. Alternativ stellst du dein wägelchen mit etwas mehr abstand zum hintergrund auf und gehst näher ran. (mit entsprechender reduzierung der brennweite)


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, sowas ist ein Problem und gehört sich nicht bei einem fast 60t€ Auto
> Quietschen beim Bremsen mag ja noch teilweise normal sein, aber sicher nicht wenn man nicht bremst (und sich Passanten umdrehen).
> Edit: Hörprobe -> Bremse - YouTube


Klingt nach Motorsport.  Wenn du nicht bremst, liegen die Klötze trotzdem an und schleifen, das ist halt normal bei einer Scheibenbremse. Vaddern seine Bremse quietscht im Moment auch ohne Betätigung, sind noch die Trackday Klötze drauf. Mit Fenster zu hört man es eh quasi nicht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was du nur hast. Du hast doch ein händchen für die inszenierung.
> Wenn du mehr bokeh willst, dann hol dir eine festbrennweite mit 1.4er oder 1.8er blende. Alternativ stellst du dein wägelchen mit etwas mehr abstand zum hintergrund auf und gehst näher ran. (mit entsprechender reduzierung der brennweite)


Oder Butter auf das Objektiv schmieren in dem Bereich wo man Bokeh haben will.  ...das geht wirklich!


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, sowas ist ein Problem und gehört sich nicht bei einem fast 60t€ Auto



Genau das.

Wobei die Bremse vom 7er ist irgendwie komisch. Man wackelt beim Bremsen das Lenkrad, dann beim nächsten Bremsen alles ruhig


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klingt nach Motorsport.  Wenn du nicht bremst, liegen die Klötze trotzdem an und schleifen, das ist halt normal bei einer Scheibenbremse. Vaddern seine Bremse quietscht im Moment auch ohne Betätigung, sind noch die Trackday Klötze drauf. Mit Fenster zu hört man es eh quasi nicht.



Trotzdem darf da nix quietschen, das hab ich noch nie gehört. Auf meinem 35er fahre ich auch Beläge mit erhöhtem Reibwert und da quietscht auch gar nix und bei keinem unserer momentanen oder ehemaligen Autos trat so ein Phänomen auf.


----------



## Captn (2. Mai 2017)

Und du hast das nicht während des Bremsens? Oo
Meine Bremsen quietschen beim Benutzen manchmal je nach Witterung. Ich hab den Wagen aber vor 10k km mit neuen Belägen übernommen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau das.
> 
> Wobei die Bremse vom 7er ist irgendwie komisch. Man wackelt beim Bremsen das Lenkrad, dann beim nächsten Bremsen alles ruhig



Mein Lenkrad wackelt nur zwischen 80 und 100 km/h. Wird wahrscheinlich ne neue Hardyscheibe fällig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Trotzdem darf da nix quietschen, das hab ich noch nie gehört. Auf meinem 35er fahre ich auch Beläge mit erhöhtem Reibwert und da quietscht auch gar nix und bei keinem unserer momentanen oder ehemaligen Autos trat so ein Phänomen auf.


Beim Serienwagen sollte es vielleicht nicht unbedingt quieken.  Ist aber ansich nix, worum man sich groß Gedanken machen muss, wenn einen das Quietschen nicht stört. Ich bin mitlerweile ziemlich resistent gegen alle technisch nicht weiter relevanten Geräusche, ansonsten wär ich nur noch am schrauben.



Captn schrieb:


> Mein Lenkrad wackelt nur zwischen 80 und 100 km/h. Wird wahrscheinlich ne neue Hardyscheibe fällig.


Wie zum Geier soll die das Lenkrad wackeln lassen?


----------



## Captn (2. Mai 2017)

Es vibriert und unbekannt ist das nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Mein Lenkrad wackelt nur zwischen 80 und 100 km/h. Wird wahrscheinlich ne neue Hardyscheibe fällig.



Eher Druckstreben, wenn es ein E39 ist


----------



## Captn (2. Mai 2017)

Muss ich mir sowieso mal anschauen. Vaddern hatte mit seinem genau das gleiche. Auf Teufel komm raus wird hier eh nix gewechselt.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2017)

Beim E39 weißt man das nicht immer woher die Vibrationen tatsächlich kommen. Wenn ich mir die Beiträge im e39-Forum so lese, hallo Julia...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2017)

Ich würde erstmal die Räder wuchten.


----------



## Captn (3. Mai 2017)

Die Räder brauche ich nicht wuchten. Erstens sind die Räder gewuchtet und zweitens hat Vaddern mit nem Kollegen ne Achsvermessung gemacht, weil wir den mit Seitenschaden gekauft haben. Und ich fahre weder besoffen, noch fahre ich einfach so willkürlich gegen den Bordstein. [emoji14]


----------



## Sir Demencia (3. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Trotzdem darf da nix quietschen, das hab ich noch nie gehört. Auf meinem 35er fahre ich auch Beläge mit erhöhtem Reibwert und da quietscht auch gar nix und bei keinem unserer momentanen oder ehemaligen Autos trat so ein Phänomen auf.


Klar kann ne Bremse quietschen ohne dass da was defekt sein muss. Ich habe das bei meinem Astra ständig. Ich bremse immer nur sehr sanft und fahre sehr voraus schauend. Folge ist eine Grat- Bildung an den Klötzen. Wenn ich dann z.B. in der Tiefgarage ganz langsam fahre quietschen die Bremsen bei gelöster Bremse. Sobald ich die Bremse auch nur ganz leicht betätige ist es weg. Ist doch baulich bedingt. Wenn die Bremse gelöst ist, liegen die Klötze gaaaanz leicht an den Scheiben an. Und durch den Grat kommt es dann zu dem Quietschen. Deshalb sind viele Klötze an den Außenkanten leicht angefast. Bei mir hilft es dann mal ne längere Strecke etwas beherzter in die Eisen zu gehen. Dann ist für eine gewisse Zeit wieder Ruhe. Wen es zu sehr stört kann die Klötze auch rausnehmen und die Kanten leicht anfasen. Dann ist auch wieder Ruhe.
Ist aber nix weshalb man sich Sorgen machen müsste. Nur muss man halt ganz sicher alle anderen möglichen Ursachen für das Quietschen ausschließen.


----------



## Lee (3. Mai 2017)

@Bremsenquietschen

Das Geräusch kommt mir bekannt vor, den Spaß hatte ich letztes Jahr auch. Plötzlich hat die Bremse angefangen zu Zwitschern, sobald sie etwas wärmer wurde. Bei Bremsbetätigung wars sofort weg. Auch nur hinten rechts. Bei starkem Einlenken ebenfalls. 

Symptomatik bei mir war außerdem: Das betroffene Rad ließ sich deutlich (!) schwerer im aufgebockten Zustand per Hand drehen als die anderen Räder. Die Felge und Bremsscheibe wurde auch nur durchs reine Fahren heiß.

Werkstatt hat dann soweit ich mich erinneren kann den Sattel ausgebaut, einmal auseinander genommen und sauber gemacht. Angeblich war da ne Menge "Dreck" drin, der dazu geführt hat, dass der Bremsklotz mehr als im Normalzustand immer leicht an der Scheibe geschliffen hat.

Ich würde mich da bald drum kümmern. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es verdammt nervt, brauchst du spätestens dann beim TÜV hinten neue Bremsscheiben und Klötze, weil die betroffene Seite stärker verschlissen ist als die andere. Vorausgesetzt natürlich es handelt sich um ein ähnliches Phänomen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Die Räder brauche ich nicht wuchten. Erstens sind die Räder gewuchtet und zweitens hat Vaddern mit nem Kollegen ne Achsvermessung gemacht, weil wir den mit Seitenschaden gekauft haben. Und ich fahre weder besoffen, noch fahre ich einfach so willkürlich gegen den Bordstein. [emoji14]


Wuchtgewichte fliegen immer gerne mal raus. Ich verliere an jedem Rad mindestens 1 Gewicht pro Saison. Und wenn du gegen einen Bordstein fährst, dann braucht das Rad mit Sicherheit nicht mehr gewuchtet werden.


----------



## Captn (3. Mai 2017)

Dann würde es dennoch mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit schlimmer werden, wenn es bei mindestens einem Rad eine Unwucht gäbe. Bei 120 und mehr ist aber definitiv nichts mehr am Wackeln/Vibrieren. Es handelt sich nur um den Bereich zwischen 80-100 km/h. Da fange ich sicher nicht an erstmal die Räder zu wuchten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2017)

Bei Unwucht der Räder ist es zu 90% nur in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Oft 80-120 und dadrüber wird es immer weniger. Bei 250 merkt man dann nichts mehr. Es gibt natürlich auch Fälle wo die Unwucht immer da ist.

Du darfst selbstverständlich auch erst das gesamte Fahrwerk tauschen und dann die Räder wuchten. Also ich hab nicht so viel Geld...


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2017)

@Captn: Du willst doch nicht die Fähigkeiten und die Kompetenz des Übermechanikers über Deine eigene stellen oder???


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2017)

Also bei meinem Ciciv quietschen die Bremsen auch oft. Da muss ich immer stärker bremsen damit mich das bei geöffneten Fenster nicht nervt. 
Laut Honda ist das beim Civic 9. aber eher die Regel als dir Ausnahme..

Bei einem Kollegen der einen GT86 hatte war es ebenfalls der Fall.


----------



## hazelol (3. Mai 2017)

mal eine generelle frage an die allgemeinheit hier. was haltet ihr von dem ganzen downsizing speziell im bereich motoren. ich persönlich frage mich warum zum henker? der neue 3er bmw hat in der kleinsten ausführung einen 3 zylinder motor. der aktuelle M4 hat nur einen 6 Zylinder. 
ich finde das ganze downsizing mehr als schade. mini motor turboaufgeladen. ich habe mir bewusst einen wagen gekauft mit "großem" motor r6 325 ohne turbo, da ich aus meinem umfeld schon einige schadensfälle hatte wo der turbo nach kurzer zeit hops gegangen ist. ich wollte diese potenzielle fehlerquelle nicht in meinem wagen haben und bin mehr als zufrieden. 
wenn ich mir allerdings die aktuelle entwicklung anschaue, dann wird mein jetziger wagen wohl mein letzter 6 zylinder sein.


----------



## Captn (3. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Unwucht der Räder ist es zu 90% nur in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Oft 80-120 und dadrüber wird es immer weniger. Bei 250 merkt man dann nichts mehr. Es gibt natürlich auch Fälle wo die Unwucht immer da ist.
> 
> Du darfst selbstverständlich auch erst das gesamte Fahrwerk tauschen und dann die Räder wuchten. Also ich hab nicht so viel Geld...


Wer sprach davon, dass ganze Fahrwerk zu tauschen. Tauscht du auch gleich den ganzen Außenspiegel, weil das Spiegelglas kaputt ist?
Ich muss mir das ohnehin vorher mal ansehen, bevor ich wild bastle... 
Übrigens ist bei meinem laut Papieren bei 210 Feierabend. Deine Vergleiche sind mal wieder göttlich.

@Zeiss 

Dafür streite ich viel zu gern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2017)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Klar kann ne Bremse quietschen ohne dass da was defekt sein muss. Ich habe das bei meinem Astra ständig. Ich bremse immer nur sehr sanft und fahre sehr voraus schauend. Folge ist eine Grat- Bildung an den Klötzen. Wenn ich dann z.B. in der Tiefgarage ganz langsam fahre quietschen die Bremsen bei gelöster Bremse. Sobald ich die Bremse auch nur ganz leicht betätige ist es weg. Ist doch baulich bedingt. Wenn die Bremse gelöst ist, liegen die Klötze gaaaanz leicht an den Scheiben an. Und durch den Grat kommt es dann zu dem Quietschen. Deshalb sind viele Klötze an den Außenkanten leicht angefast. Bei mir hilft es dann mal ne längere Strecke etwas beherzter in die Eisen zu gehen. Dann ist für eine gewisse Zeit wieder Ruhe. Wen es zu sehr stört kann die Klötze auch rausnehmen und die Kanten leicht anfasen. Dann ist auch wieder Ruhe.
> Ist aber nix weshalb man sich Sorgen machen müsste. Nur muss man halt ganz sicher alle anderen möglichen Ursachen für das Quietschen ausschließen.



Die Beläge liegen normalerweise bei intaktem Sattel so gut wie gar nicht an der Scheibe an.
Und mit der geringen Kraft womit die anliegen darf kein quietschen entstehen, ob der Belag einen Grat hat ist in dem Fall irrelevant.



Lee schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da bald drum kümmern. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es verdammt nervt, brauchst du spätestens dann beim TÜV hinten neue Bremsscheiben und Klötze, weil die betroffene Seite stärker verschlissen ist als die andere. Vorausgesetzt natürlich es handelt sich um ein ähnliches Phänomen.



Auto war erst letzten Monat zum Service, hätte da normalerweise schon auffallen müssen. Wenn das Auto meint, nach zwei Jahren damit schon ein Problem zu haben, dann ist das so 
Mit dem Eimer fahren wir kein einziges Mal mehr außerplanmäßig in die Werkstatt.
Mal gucken ob das Geräusch nochmal wieder auftritt oder ob jetzt Ruhe ist.



hazelol schrieb:


> mal eine generelle frage an die allgemeinheit hier. was haltet ihr von dem ganzen downsizing speziell im bereich motoren. ich persönlich frage mich warum zum henker? der neue 3er bmw hat in der kleinsten ausführung einen 3 zylinder motor. der aktuelle M4 hat nur einen 6 Zylinder.
> ich finde das ganze downsizing mehr als schade. mini motor turboaufgeladen. ich habe mir bewusst einen wagen gekauft mit "großem" motor r6 325 ohne turbo, da ich aus meinem umfeld schon einige schadensfälle hatte wo der turbo nach kurzer zeit hops gegangen ist. ich wollte diese potenzielle fehlerquelle nicht in meinem wagen haben und bin mehr als zufrieden.
> wenn ich mir allerdings die aktuelle entwicklung anschaue, dann wird mein jetziger wagen wohl mein letzter 6 zylinder sein.



Hab nix dagegen. Dass der M3/M4 endlich wieder einen 6 Zylinder bekommen hat, war mMn die beste Entscheidung von BMW und der M GmbH. 
btw. der erste M3 hatte nur einen 4Zylinder, damals hat niemand nach einem r6 oder v8 geschrien.
Und der Denkweise warum alle Angst vor den 3 Zylindern in den Standardmodellen haben, kann ich auch nicht folgen.
Ein 3 Zylinder kann vieles besser als ein 4 Zylinder, hat aber nur wenig Nachteile ggü. einem 4 Zylinder.


----------



## HordyH (3. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Captn: Du willst doch nicht die Fähigkeiten und die Kompetenz des Übermechanikers über Deine eigene stellen oder???



In dem Fall muss ich aber TBF recht geben!


----------



## Sir Demencia (3. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Beläge liegen normalerweise bei intaktem Sattel so gut wie gar nicht an der Scheibe an.
> Und mit der geringen Kraft womit die anliegen darf kein quietschen entstehen, ob der Belag einen Grat hat ist in dem Fall irrelevant. ...


Du schreibst es ja selber. Die entscheidenden Wörtchen sind die Wörtchen "so gut wie gar nicht". Und da bewegen wir uns einem Bereich um 1/10 mm und weniger. Und sorry, da spielt u.U. der Grat der an den Klötzen durch regel- bis dauerhaftes "Softbremsen" sehr wohl eine Rolle. 
Aaaaaber, wie gesagt. Um das leichthin als eine "Luxus- Störung" hinzunehmen, MÜSSEN andere Ursachen ausgeschlossen sein. Z.B. Störungen in der Bremsanlage oder im Bereich der Antriebsübertragung von Getriebe zum Rad.
Bei meinem "Ollen" und meiner Fahrweise war das definitiv Ursache für das nervige Geräusch. Als ich das zum ersten Mal bewusst gehört habe, hab ich mir echt Sorgen gemacht. Nach und nach habe ich alle anderen möglichen ursachen ausgeschlossen. Aber nach einer "Entgratung" der Klötze war das Geräusch weg. Das Ganze hielt dann für einige Wochen. Dann fing es wieder an zu quietschen. Nach erneutem Entgraten war sofort wieder Ruhe. (Die Funktion u.a. der Bremssattel wurde dabei ernuet getestet.)



Captn schrieb:


> Dann würde es dennoch mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit schlimmer werden, wenn es bei mindestens einem Rad eine Unwucht gäbe. Bei 120 und mehr ist aber definitiv nichts mehr am Wackeln/Vibrieren. Es handelt sich nur um den Bereich zwischen 80-100 km/h. Da fange ich sicher nicht an erstmal die Räder zu wuchten.





> Dann würde es dennoch mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit schlimmer werden, wenn es bei mindestens einem Rad eine Unwucht gäbe. Bei 120 und mehr ist aber definitiv nichts mehr am Wackeln/Vibrieren. Es handelt sich nur um den Bereich zwischen 80-100 km/h. Da fange ich sicher nicht an erstmal die Räder zu wuchten.


Das ist ein Irrtum. 
Von 80 -100km/h merkst Du die Vibrationen im Lenkrad. Warum also darüber/darunter nicht?!?
Gesetze der Physik. Bis z.B. 80km/h ist der "Schlag" einfach nicht stark genug um vom Reifen auf das Lenkrad- sprich Deine Vorderpfoten- übertragen werden zu können.  Ergebnis= Du merkst nix
Bei z.B. 80 und mehr km/h ist die Fliehkraft stark genug. Du merkst die Energie der Unwucht vom Reifen über die Antriebswellen und Getriebe und Lenkung und Lenkrad an deine Vorderpfoten. Ergebnis= Es rüttelt.
Bei über 100 km/h z. B. hat sich die "Schlag- Frequenz" derart erhöht, dass Du den Unterschied von (ich weiß nicht, wie ich es nenne soll- helft mir mal ein bisserl) den einzelnen Schlägen nicht mehr spürst. Die Frequenz der einzelnen Schläge ist einfach zu hoch. 
Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache, dass es ztu Schlägen kommt. Nix gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Mai 2017)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Du schreibst es ja selber. Die entscheidenden Wörtchen sind die Wörtchen "so gut wie gar nicht". Und da bewegen wir uns einem Bereich um 1/10 mm und weniger. Und sorry, da spielt u.U. der Grat der an den Klötzen durch regel- bis dauerhaftes "Softbremsen" sehr wohl eine Rolle.
> Aaaaaber, wie gesagt. Um das leichthin als eine "Luxus- Störung" hinzunehmen, MÜSSEN andere Ursachen ausgeschlossen sein. Z.B. Störungen in der Bremsanlage oder im Bereich der Antriebsübertragung von Getriebe zum Rad.
> Bei meinem "Ollen" und meiner Fahrweise war das definitiv Ursache für das nervige Geräusch. Als ich das zum ersten Mal bewusst gehört habe, hab ich mir echt Sorgen gemacht. Nach und nach habe ich alle anderen möglichen ursachen ausgeschlossen. Aber nach einer "Entgratung" der Klötze war das Geräusch weg. Das Ganze hielt dann für einige Wochen. Dann fing es wieder an zu quietschen. Nach erneutem Entgraten war sofort wieder Ruhe. (Die Funktion u.a. der Bremssattel wurde dabei ernuet getestet.)



Das Auto kennt das Wort "Softbremsen" mit Sicherheit nicht 
Und ich bleibe dabei, bei einer oft hoch gelobten Festsattelbremse (die mMn auch gut ist) und bei dem geringen Alter+ ausschließlich Langstrecke darf sowas nicht auftreten.
Dafür braucht man sich keinen Mercedes zulegen, wenn trotzdem noch sowas auftritt, was mir noch bei keinem anderen Fahrzeug aufgefallen ist.
Ich könnte dir noch die ganzen anderen Mängel an dem Auto auflisten und zu jedem würde sich eine Erklärung finden lassen, aber keine der Erklärungen dürfte auf einen Mercedes oder allgemein auf ein Fahrzeug von einem "Premium Hersteller" zutreffen.


----------



## XE85 (3. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> mal eine generelle frage an die allgemeinheit hier. was haltet ihr von dem ganzen downsizing speziell im bereich motoren. ich persönlich frage mich warum zum henker?



Ich frage mich eher warum die Hersteller die Zylinder und Hubraumzahlen immer mehr in die Höhe getrieben haben. Um bei deinem Beispiel der M Modelle von BMW zu bleiben: Der Ursprung waren einmal ein 2,3L 4 Zylinder beim M3 und ein 3,5L R6 beim M5. Zwischenzeitlich waren es einmal 8 beim M3 und 10 beim M5. Ja wo hätte das den hinführen sollen? Zum 20Zylinder? Selbst nach den ersten Jahren Downsizing liegt man da jeweils noch immer mit 2 Zylindern und knapp 1L Hubraum über dem Ursprung.

Wäre man einfach bei den 4 und 6 Zylindern geblieben anstatt Größenwahnsinnig zu werden würde es heute diese Diskussion wohl gar nicht geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Mai 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Wer sprach davon, dass ganze Fahrwerk zu tauschen. Tauscht du auch gleich den ganzen Außenspiegel, weil das Spiegelglas kaputt ist?
> Ich muss mir das ohnehin vorher mal ansehen, bevor ich wild bastle...
> Übrigens ist bei meinem laut Papieren bei 210 Feierabend. Deine Vergleiche sind mal wieder göttlich.
> 
> ...


Bei einem nicht eingrenzbaren Fehler tausche ich immer das billigste zu erst. Im Fall von Vibrationen wäre das mit Abstand das Wuchten der Räder. Von Anfang an die Räder auszuschließen ist nunmal nicht sehr klever, da es die häufigste Fehlerquelle ist.

Keine Ahnung was dein Auto fährt, aus eigener Erfahrung weis ich jedenfalls das es einem bei 100 das Lenkrad aus der Hand schlagen kann und bei 250 nichts mehr zu spüren ist. Es kommt immer drauf an was für eine Art von Unwucht am Rad vorliegt.

Mir ist es total egal was du jetzt als erstes repariest, Sinn macht es halt nicht wenn man beim Fahrwerk anfängt. Aber ich laber ja meistens nur dummes Zeug, also mach mal lieber erstmal alles andere neu.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> In dem Fall muss ich aber TBF recht geben!



Kannst Du ja, hält Dich keiner davon ab.


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube es gibt fast kein Auto, an dem man nichts aber auch wirklich nichts zu bemängeln hat, da spielt Geld keine Rolle.


----------



## Riverna (3. Mai 2017)

Ich sage es nicht gerne aber TBF hat mit dem Auswuchten der Räder absolut Recht. Ausserdem frage ich mich, wie man auf die Idee kommt das Vibrationen an der Vorderachse durch die Hardyscheibe kommen soll.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Mai 2017)

Es sind Erfahrungswerte.

Wenn bei einem älteren BMW das Lenkrad zwischen 80 und 120 flattert, sind zu 90% die Druckstreben im Arsch. Gilt für Fahrzeuge bis E39/E38. Es ist eben Fakt, dass die Achsen die Schwachstelle der älterer BMWs sind. Druckstreben sind hier die Nummer 5.

Beim E60 ist es nicht mehr der Fall, beim E65 auch nicht. Da ist es wirklich so, wenn das Lenkrad flattert, geh die Reifen wuchten.

Durch Hardyscheibe kommen die Vibrationen, aber nicht im Lenkrad.


----------



## Riverna (4. Mai 2017)

Heute kam endlich mein Fahrwerk für den Lexus (bestellt und bezahlt 12. Januar 2017). Aber ich muss sagen das ich etwas enttäuscht bin, keine Sturzverstellung für VA. Das selbe Fahrwerk im Subaru hat Sturzverstellung Vorne und Hinten bis 6°... Auch sieht der Aufbau nicht so aus, als könnte ich wirklich tief mit dem Fahrwerk fahren. Naja morgen mal einbauen und Samstag die Spur einstellen, Sonntag geht es dann direkt mal 1000 Kilometer quer durch Deutschland. Bin gespannt ob es sich wenigstens gut fährt, wenn schon die ganzen schönen Einstellmöglichkeiten nicht vorhanden sind. Vermutlich dachte sich der Hersteller, niemand will Sturz bei einem Lexus fahren... hätte er mich mal gefragt hätte ich ihm was anderes erzählt.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Mai 2017)

Für Sturzverstellung brauchst Du doch verstellbare Domlager. Gibt es da nichts für den Lexus?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2017)

CnC anwerfen, selber machen.  Der Rest ist ja bestimmt auch nicht eingetragen, dann kommts darauf auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## HordyH (4. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Für Sturzverstellung brauchst Du doch verstellbare Domlager. Gibt es da nichts für den Lexus?



Und was machst wenn kein Mc pherson verbaut ist?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Mai 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vermutlich dachte sich der Hersteller, niemand will Sturz bei einem Lexus fahren... hätte er mich mal gefragt hätte ich ihm was anderes erzählt.


... und bei VW dachte wohl niemand daran, das vieleicht einer seinen caddy mit allrad, handschalter und 200 ps haben will. Da hätten sie mich mal fragen sollen, ich hätte wohl noch ein paar wünsche mehr geäußert. 
Ich hege aber auch den verdacht, das wir beide wohl tragische einzelfälle sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Mai 2017)

Wegen 100 Käufern lohnt so ein Modell nicht, ist nunmal so. So n Caddy käme sicher auch mit W12 und Heckantrieb geil


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre ein Cabrio/Coupe mit der Top-Motorisierung und der Hersteller hielt es nicht für nötig was Anderes als 5-Stufen Wandlerautomatik dazu anzubieten.
DAS hätte sich dann doch lohnen können mit nem Handschalter.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Mai 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Und was machst wenn kein Mc pherson verbaut ist?



Genau das... 

Gerade bei McPherson ist es sehr einfach...


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2017)

Ein k übersehen?


----------



## Zeiss (4. Mai 2017)

Ach, stimmt, sorry.

Ich glaube kaum, dass sein Lexus was anderes vorne hat als ein McPherson...


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. Mai 2017)

Hab mal ne geile Frage  

Mir ist gestern bei knapp 100 außerorts nen Vogel in den Grill geflogen. Wie beim 5er Ed30 üblich hab ich ja den üblichen Wabenmuster Plastik Grill der natürlich direkt zerbrochen ist. 
Den neu zu bestellen hat mich auf ebay 40€ gekostet. Jedoch ist rechts daneben auch noch am lackierten Teil der Front ein großer Lackabplatzer. 

Meint ihr eine Neulackierung wäre bei Vollkasko über die Versicherung abwickelbar oder muss ich dafür selber blechen?


----------



## Seeefe (5. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mich fragen ob sich das überhaupt lohnt, über die Versicherung laufen zu lassen. Am Ende steigt noch der Beitrag.


----------



## ForceOne (5. Mai 2017)

lackieren ist aber auch nicht billig


----------



## hazelol (5. Mai 2017)

1and1, denke mal grundsätzliche könnte man das punktuell lackieren sollte auch nicht all zu teuer sein. deine selbst beteiligung wird wahrscheinlich ausreichen sodass deine versicherung nix bezahlt. wobei man mir mal gesagt hätte motorhaube wird komplett lackiert und nicht nur punktuell weil man sonst farbunterschiede sehen würde. 
hilft vielleicht schon ein lackstift ist ja auch nicht gerade ein neuwagen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hab eine Sonderlackierung in Perlmuttweiß, ich glaube das würde sich wahrscheinlich schon rentieren :/ 
Und ja ein Neuwagen ist er mit seinen jetzt 8 Jahren nicht mehr, da er aber EZ2011 und einer der letzten 5 vom Band ist hat er dennoch ganz gut seinen Wert

Lackstift wäre eine gute Idee, aber der Lack ist "abgeplatzt" Ich schaue eben mal nach nem Bild aufm Handy


----------



## hazelol (5. Mai 2017)

bei meinem coupe was ich gekauft habe. bei bmw war der ein oder andere steinschlag in der motorhaube. diese wurden auf wunsch von bmw mit einem lackstift ausgebessert. preislich sind sie auch entgegengekommen. aussage war eine partielle lackierung würden sie nicht machen wollen, das man einen unterschied sehen würde sprich es wird fleckig. blieb nur komplette haube motorhaube lackieren. was dazugeführt hätte, das der wagen nicht mehr als unfallfrei gelten würde da großflächig lackiert werden müsste. in wieweit das jetzt richtig ist weiß ich nicht mir war es auch nicht wichtig man sieht es eh kaum.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mal smart repair machen lassen, da sah man keinen Unterschied.....selbst ein anderer Aufbereiter meinte "Top gemacht.".


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man es glaube ich ganz gut. Ob da ein Lackstift zur Abdeckung des Schadens reicht ist die Frage :/

Andererseits wird er im kommenden Winter foliert folglich wäre auch eine Lösung denkbar die unter der Folie nicht sichtbar wäre und für diese Saison nicht zu sehr die Optik stört <.<


----------



## 4B11T (5. Mai 2017)

Der Abplatzer schreit nach smart repair. lockeren Lack abschleifen, alles anschleifen, grundieren, lackieren. Ob du das über die Versicherung machst (Selbstbeteiligung...) oder nicht ist ein anderes Thema. Der Farbton haut vielleicht nicht zu 100% hin, aber an der Stelle mit den vielen Kanten, unterschiedlichen Winkeln und damit unterschiedlicher Lichteinfall usw. fällt das nie jemandem auf.


----------



## raceandsound (5. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Cabrio/Coupe mit der Top-Motorisierung und der Hersteller hielt es nicht für nötig was Anderes als 5-Stufen Wandlerautomatik dazu anzubieten.
> DAS hätte sich dann doch lohnen können mit nem Handschalter.



Verstehe ich auch nicht, da ja das M66 Getriebe ja auch vorhanden war...V70R/S60R /Focus ST usw...
6 Gang Wandler war auch vorhanden...AWTF-80 SC...der wenn er mal defekt geworden ist, relativ easy zum Reparieren war...Stichwort Schaltschieber

Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, mal bei Schönwetter Fotos vom gelben Elch auf Steroide zu machen...Fotos vom Originalzustand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Mai 2017)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das tatsächlich B5254T7 waren.
Mit der alten Turboanordnung vor dem Facelift ging es aber auf jeden Fall, also bliebe die Frage warum man das umdesignt wenn dann eine ganze Plattform/Motor Kombi ohne Handschalter auskommen muss.


----------



## raceandsound (5. Mai 2017)

Das M66 passt auch auf einen 850 T5/R white block oder sogar auf den D5 Diesel und darunter. 
Ich glaube eher, dass der damalige Zeitpunkt, auch der damit verbundenen finanziellen Lage von Volvo und der Punkt, dass das Cabrio doch leider eher ein schlecht verkauftes Nischen Modell war, damals vieles eingespart wurde, weil man sich einfach nach der Decke strecken musste. 
Unter Ford ist sowieso alles nach Phase 2 Modellplatte bergab gegangen. 
Das M66 mit 2 Massenschwung und S60R Druckplatte macht gute 650Nm mit.


----------



## fatlace (5. Mai 2017)

Perlmut weiß und lackieren ist so eine sache, wirst auch schon unterschiede sehen, wen du keinen super lackierer an der hand hast.
smart repair geht bei perlmut lacken absolut nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wegen 100 Käufern lohnt so ein Modell nicht, ist nunmal so. So n Caddy käme sicher auch mit W12 und Heckantrieb geil


Den W12 wirst du aber vorne nicht unter bekommen. Der müßte dann hinten hin. 
Mal davon ab, ich sehe das problem mit den 200 ps nicht. Deine erwähnten 100 st. wird man sicherlich schon allein in deutschland los und ein konstruktionsaufwand ist für den bau quasi nicht vorhanden. Der motor wird schließlich im motoren-regal, irgendwo rechts neben der 2,0l-maschiene mit 190 ps liegen. Lediglich beim getriebe wird es eng, aber da greift man mal bei audi ins A4-regal und zerrt da ein quattro-getriebe mit 6 gängen raus. VW verbaut ja leider, oberhalb von 150 ps, nur noch rentner-getriebe.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Mai 2017)

Dann steht dein A4 Getriebe aber leider ausm Radkasten raus [emoji14]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Mai 2017)

Jupp, so lange der Caddy nicht auf MQB-A basiert wirds schon schwer, für die großen Motoren müsste eigentlich platz wie bei MLB oder MQB-B sein.
Der Motor allein ist es eben nicht.


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Den W12 wirst du aber vorne nicht unter bekommen. Der müßte dann hinten hin.
> Mal davon ab, ich sehe das problem mit den 200 ps nicht. Deine erwähnten 100 st. wird man sicherlich schon allein in deutschland los und ein konstruktionsaufwand ist für den bau quasi nicht vorhanden.



Wenn sich das Ganze lohnen würde, hätte VW die von Dir gewünschte Kombination sicher im Angebot. Auf den Kopf gefallen sind sie sicher nicht. Den "Konstruktionsaufwand" stellst Du Dir mit "eben mal aus dem Regal nehmen und vielleicht noch draußen auf dem Parkplatz zusammenschrauben" aber vielleicht etwas zu simpel vor.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Mai 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Dann steht dein A4 Getriebe aber leider ausm Radkasten raus emoji14


Dann besteht da halt entwicklungsaufwand. Der handschalter vom 90 kw-motor wird die zusätlichen kräfte ja eher nicht aushalten. Dafür kann man das zusätzlich entwickelte getriebe ja nicht nur im caddy einsetzen.  (so verteilen sich die entwicklungskosten mehr)


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jupp, so lange der Caddy nicht auf MQB-A basiert wirds schon schwer, für die großen Motoren müsste eigentlich platz wie bei MLB oder MQB-B sein.
> Der Motor allein ist es eben nicht.


Groß inwiefern? Bei VW ist derzeit alles von 75 bis 240 ps ein 2,0l TDI-motor. Wenn mann die nicht nach belieben durch tauschen kann (getriebe-haltbarkeit mal außen vor), ist in meinen augen der sinn eines baukasten-systems komplett verfehlt.


keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn sich das Ganze lohnen würde, hätte VW die von Dir gewünschte Kombination sicher im Angebot. Auf den Kopf gefallen sind sie sicher nicht.


Dafür würde ich jetzt meine hand nicht ins feuer legen... Das klappern im armaturenträger hat sich schließlich auch vom bus zum caddy fort gepflanzt. (ist die selbe stelle und genau so behebbar wie im T5)
Außerdem, was muß eigentlich zuerst da sein? Die nachfrage nach etwas, was du sowieso nicht bekommen wirst selbst wenn es sinn ergibt, oder etwas was auch erstmal angeboten wird? VW soll einfach die 200 ps-maschiene mit in die konfiguration aufnehmen und es wird auch abnehmer geben. 170 ps gab es ja schon und vw wird sicherlich, irgendwann, mal noch etwas stärkeres nachschieben, für mich ist das aber alles zu spät.


> Den "Konstruktionsaufwand" stellst Du Dir mit "eben mal aus dem Regal nehmen und vielleicht noch draußen auf dem Parkplatz zusammenschrauben" aber vielleicht etwas zu simpel vor.


Wie gesagt, wenn man einzelne komponenten nicht einfach durch tauschen kann, dann ist ein baukasten-system einfach obsolet.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Mai 2017)

Scheinbar werden durch den weiteren Motor aber die zusätzlichen Kosten durch die Nachfrage nicht gedeckt. 

Es ist ja nicht so, das man da nur kurz einen anderen Motor ans Fließband stellt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Mai 2017)

Turrican, der Motor ja, aber der 190/240PS ist als Biturbo mit den Zusatzbauteilen eben doch größer.


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn man einzelne komponenten nicht einfach durch tauschen kann, dann ist ein baukasten-system einfach obsolet.



Ich würde das Baukastensystem nicht obsolet nennen, nur weil ein Motor jetzt nicht im Caddy angeboten wird. Der Großteil lässt sich offenbar ja mit dem System gut umsetzen. Die Gründe, warum VW das nicht anbietet, kenne ich nicht. Evtl. ist es tatsächlich schlicht ein Platzproblem. Den 2.0 Bi-Turbo bekommst Du im Golf ja auch nicht, sondern erst im Passat und im Tiguan. Bei den Nutzfahrzeugen eben erst für T6, Crafter und Amarok. (s. VW EA288 – Wikipedia)

Es wird schon Gründe geben, warum es ist wie es ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Mai 2017)

Warum sollte man die Dinger in die Billigschiene einbauen? Wer mehr will soll auch die teuren Modelle mit mehr Marge kaufen. Du bekommst nei BMW auch keinen V8 im 1er, oder den grossen Sauger von Renault RS im Dacia Logan...


----------



## Zoon (6. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... und bei VW dachte wohl niemand daran, das vieleicht einer seinen caddy mit allrad, handschalter und 200 ps haben will. Da hätten sie mich mal fragen sollen, ich hätte wohl noch ein paar wünsche mehr geäußert.



Caddy Umbau auf Golf R - Geht doch:  

WestSide Roccos - Deinem Scirocco ist die Leistung zu sehr... | Facebook


Deinem Scirocco ist die Leistung zu sehr anzusehen ?
Und du willst einen echten Wolf im Schafspelz?
Dann haben wir genau das richtige für dich !

VW Caddy
55.000 km gelaufen
Baujahr 2010
Vollausstattung
DSG Getriebe
380 PS !!!
Motorumbau eingetragen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2017)

...einen Caddy mit 300PS+ ist doch ohne Probleme möglich. Gibt doch genug Firmen, wo man den Motor aufblasen lassen kann. 


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die Dinger in die Billigschiene einbauen? Wer mehr will soll auch die teuren Modelle mit mehr Marge kaufen. Du bekommst nei BMW auch keinen V8 im 1er, oder den grossen Sauger von Renault RS im Dacia Logan...


Warum bekommt man wohl keinen V8 im 1er?  Das Ding würde sich fahren wie ein Schiff mit Schlagseite, wenn man da vorne so einen riesen Bleiklotz reinpackt.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...einen Caddy mit 300PS+ ist doch ohne Probleme möglich. Gibt doch genug Firmen, wo man den Motor aufblasen lassen kann.
> 
> Warum bekommt man wohl keinen V8 im 1er?  Das Ding würde sich fahren wie ein Schiff mit Schlagseite, wenn man da vorne so einen riesen Bleiklotz reinpackt.



Der V8 ist auch nicht viel schwerer als ein 6 Zylider Turbo...


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2017)

Scheint auf jeden Fall machbar zu sein.  BMW 1er Coupe: TJ Fahrzeugdesign bringt M3 V8-Motor S65 in den E82


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...einen Caddy mit 300PS+ ist doch ohne Probleme möglich. Gibt doch genug Firmen, wo man den Motor aufblasen lassen kann.
> 
> Warum bekommt man wohl keinen V8 im 1er?  Das Ding würde sich fahren wie ein Schiff mit Schlagseite, wenn man da vorne so einen riesen Bleiklotz reinpackt.



Der V8 ist auch nicht viel schwerer als ein 6 Zylider Turbo...

Hamann hat auf Kundenwunsch einen 1er mit einem V10 gebaut und wie Kiste fuhr sich geil.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der V8 ist auch nicht viel schwerer als ein 6 Zylider Turbo...
> 
> Hamann hat auf Kundenwunsch einen 1er mit einem V10 gebaut und wie Kiste fuhr sich geil.


Gewichte? V-Motoren sind ein der Regel deutlich schwerer, ich sehe bei uns ja immer die Gewichte, wenn ein neuer Motor am Lager steht.

Biste du den mal selber gefahren?


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2017)

S65 wiegt (aus dem M3, 4 Liter V8) wiegt 199kilo... komplett. Der R6 mit allem 146 kilo.

Nein, ich bin ihn nicht gefahren, aber mit den Fahrern von Hamann gesprochen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Turrican, der Motor ja, aber der 190/240PS ist als Biturbo mit den Zusatzbauteilen eben doch größer.





keinnick schrieb:


> Evtl. ist es tatsächlich schlicht ein Platzproblem. Den 2.0 Bi-Turbo bekommst Du im Golf ja auch nicht, sondern erst im Passat und im Tiguan. Bei den Nutzfahrzeugen eben erst für T6, Crafter und Amarok. (s. VW EA288 – Wikipedia)


Ich denke nicht, das der biturbo so exorbitant ausladender ist. Die motoren sind alle so kompakt wie möglich gebaut und etwas platz sollte beim caddy auch noch sein. Eng definiere ich jedenfalls anders...
Aber mal davon abgesehen, wisst ihr eigentlich was bei vw "kein platz" heißt? Wenn nicht, dann schaut mal bei einem langen caddy hinten unters fahrzeug und denkt euch ggf. mal noch ein differenzial an die achse. Also ich würde da locker eine 3-köpfige familie+zelt+grill und wenn ich gut baue auch noch 2 kästen bier unter bringen.  Für vw ist dort dagegen nicht einmal platz für ein notrad geschweige denn für etwas vollwertiges und eine weg klappbare anhängerkupplung passt da auch schon nicht mehr hin.  So wurde es mir jedenfalls vom verkäufer erzählt (es gibt auch nix entsprechendes in der aufpreisliste und ich fragte warum) und als ich dann mal geschaut habe, wußte ich nicht gleich ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte.  


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum sollte man die Dinger in die Billigschiene einbauen?


Hmmm... Ich dachte mir ja schon immer, das in der schweiz das geld an bäumen wächst, aber vermutlich grasen auf den almen auch noch zusätzlich dukaten-esel...  Ich würde ja bei euch mal rum kommen, aber dank der aktuellen situation, mit den steuerfahndern aus NRW, wird mich die meute mit ihren heugabeln und fakeln wohl nicht an der grenze durch lassen.  (auch wenn ich nicht aus NRW bin)
Also ein auto, was in meiner zusammenstellung, 40k laut liste kostet und auch auf 50k getrieben werden kann, ist bei mir jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt billig. Das auto macht ja nicht mal unbedingt einen billigen eindruck. Und ja, die 2000€ extra für eine gescheite motor-getriebe kombination hätte ich auch noch klaglos bezahlt.
Ich hätte mich übrigens auch schon über handgeschaltene 150 ps mit allrad gefreut. Aber auch wenn es die kombination im passat schon gibt, für den caddy ist sowas einfach nicht zu bekommen. 


Zoon schrieb:


> Caddy Umbau auf Golf R - Geht doch:


Leider anscheinend nur front-antrieb und dann auch noch der alte mit dem hässlichen armaturenbrett, dem man das billige plaste schon auf 2km ansieht. 
Beim aktuellen wurde ja gott sei dank was ansehnliches verbaut, auch wenn das ebenfalls nur hartplaste ist. Ansonsten würde ich jetzt auch nicht caddy fahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2017)

In den alten Caddy passt die I-Tafel vom Touran. Der Biturbo war zumindest im T6 deutlich größer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> S65 wiegt (aus dem M3, 4 Liter V8) wiegt 199kilo... komplett. Der R6 mit allem 146 kilo.
> 
> Nein, ich bin ihn nicht gefahren, aber mit den Fahrern von Hamann gesprochen.


Und mal grade 53kg mehr ist nicht viel?  Man kann die 53kg nicht mal einsparen, wenn man hinten leer macht. Das ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied. Vorallem weil es so konzentriert vorne im Auto ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und mal grade 53kg mehr ist nicht viel?  Man kann die 53kg nicht mal einsparen, wenn man hinten leer macht. Das ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied. Vorallem weil es so konzentriert vorne im Auto ist.



Das sind die Gewichte von den Grundmotoren.
Lader etc. kommt noch dazu


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2017)

Nein, das ist vollständig, kein AT-Motor... Schau doch selbst bei Leebmann rein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2017)

Das ist nicht das vollständige Gewicht.
Das ist das Gewicht von einem (neuen) Grundmotor ohne Anbauteile.


----------



## Zoon (7. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider anscheinend nur front-antrieb und dann auch noch der alte mit dem hässlichen armaturenbrett, dem man das billige plaste schon auf 2km ansieht.
> Beim aktuellen wurde ja gott sei dank was ansehnliches verbaut, auch wenn das ebenfalls nur hartplaste ist. Ansonsten würde ich jetzt auch nicht caddy fahren.



nagut instrumententräger kann mann sich ja auch noch verschönern lassen, und wie im verlauf hier geschrieben passt das vom touran haust dir halt von den das Highline interieur rein. 

bei den Briten gibts nen Skoda Yeti der auf Audi TT-RS umgebaut ist, und der Besitzer prügelt das Ding auch regelmäßig über den Track - finde ich auch geil.

Skoda Yeti-RS - Brands Hatch 17th June 2015 - YouTube


----------



## Zeiss (7. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das vollständige Gewicht.
> Das ist das Gewicht von einem (neuen) Grundmotor ohne Anbauteile.



Ganz sicher? Weil eine Zeile drunter steht AT-Motor mit 77 kilo drin...

@Topic: So langsam wird es mit meinem Logic7 Verstärker Umbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum kann man keine Bilder direkt verlinken? Ist doch Sch**sse...


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Mai 2017)

Könnt ihr mir einen Guten Shop für Autoteile empfehlen den ich brauche ein paar teile Danke.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (7. Mai 2017)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir einen Guten Shop für Autoteile empfehlen den ich brauche ein paar teile Danke.


Für welches Auto brauchst du welche Teile? Ansonsten ist das hier sinnlos. ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-P605 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ganz sicher? Weil eine Zeile drunter steht AT-Motor mit 77 kilo drin...



Ja, ganz sicher


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum kann man keine Bilder direkt verlinken? Ist doch Sch**sse...


Linken schon, aber nicht einbinden.
Das erspart uns vom jeweiligen Hoster abhängige Thread-Ladezeiten.

@Topic: Die Dämpfer vom Lancia laufen aus und die Schirme der Scheinwerfer sind quasi blind, aber vor zwei Monaten hat er noch neuen TÜV bekommen. Da hatte wohl jemand Beziehungen.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, ganz sicher



Und was sind dann die 77 kilo?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Linken schon, aber nicht einbinden.
> Das erspart uns vom jeweiligen Hoster abhängige Thread-Ladezeiten.



Kacke.


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Mai 2017)

> Für welches Auto brauchst du welche Teile? Ansonsten ist das hier sinnlos. ..



Die wären für nen E46 vfl.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und was sind dann die 77 kilo?



Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht eine flasche Angabe. Der N54 wiegt soweit ich informiert bin rigendwas zwischen 190-200Kg mit allen Anbauteilen.


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2017)

Der Wert kommt hin: Motorenlabor: BMW N54B30


----------



## Player007 (10. Mai 2017)

Selbst mein S54 wiegt schon 212 kg


----------



## dsdenni (11. Mai 2017)

Das nenn ich mal ein Eisenschwein ^^


----------



## ForceOne (11. Mai 2017)

kleines Update bzgl. des Polos. Der Händler wird das Auto wohl die Tage abholen und mir den Kaufpreis erstatten, auf den anderen Kosten bleibe ich dann wohl sitzen, mal 
schauen. Dann geht die Mission Auto für unter 2.000 € finden wieder von neuem los.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2017)

Diesmal aber nicht den erstbesten aus Ali's Restecke mitnehmen!


----------



## ForceOne (11. Mai 2017)

Jetzt fällt mir noch folgendes ein. Der Händler wird den Wagen vermutlich morgen abholen, 
der ist allerdings noch angemeldet. Soll ich Ihm einfach die Karre mit Schildern mitgeben und er meldet die ab?

Das Auto steht aktuell leider am Arbeitsplatz und ich weiß nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe die Kennzeichen zu holen, dann
zur Zulassungsstelle zu fahren und abzumelden. Ob der Händler an rote Kennzeichen denkt, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Mai 2017)

Falls er mit deinen Kennzeichen unterwegs ist, Zeit und Datum der Übergabe festhalten, unterscheiben lassen und das Straßenverkehrsamt sowie deine Versicherung informieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mir noch folgendes ein. Der Händler wird den Wagen vermutlich morgen abholen,
> der ist allerdings noch angemeldet. Soll ich Ihm einfach die Karre mit Schildern mitgeben und er meldet die ab?
> 
> Das Auto steht aktuell leider am Arbeitsplatz und ich weiß nicht ob ich es morgen schaffe die Kennzeichen zu holen, dann
> zur Zulassungsstelle zu fahren und abzumelden. Ob der Händler an rote Kennzeichen denkt, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.


Du rufst ihn an und sagst das du die Kiste schon abgemeldet hast. Ich würde nicht einfach irgendwen mit meinen Nummernschildern durch die Gegend eiern lassen. Wer weiß an welchem Auto die noch so gefahren werden.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Mai 2017)

Beim 7er steht der Bremsflüssigkeitwechsel an, da würde ich gern auch gleich Stahlflexleitungen einbauen lassen.
Welche sind empfehlenswert bzw. gut?


----------



## Klutten (11. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mir damals welche von BF Goodridge mit Gutachten bauen lassen. Waren kaum teurer als serienmäßige von Honda. Bringt aber kaum was an einem normalen Auto, außer dass es nicht mehr schön original aussieht.


----------



## JaniZz (11. Mai 2017)

Am Samstag geht es nach Stuttgart zum Z-Nation meet  

Die location ist ein Parkplatz von Motorworld Böblingen, bin gespannt.

Da stehen im Museum ein paar schicke Pkw's [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (11. Mai 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich habe mir damals welche von BF Goodridge mit Gutachten bauen lassen. Waren kaum teurer als serienmäßige von Honda. Bringt aber kaum was an einem normalen Auto, außer dass es nicht mehr schön original aussieht.



Naja, die Dinger sind 10 Jahre alt, da kann man sie schon mal tauschen. Es gibt ja auch welche, die nahezu original aussehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Mai 2017)

Man sollte halt im Auto nicht die gleiche “Verbesserung“ wie bei nem Motorrad vorn erwarten, dazu hängt da zu viel Leitung und Regelung zwischen beim Auto.


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

Habe heute früh das Auto abgemeldet und warte nun bei der Arbeit auf den Händler.
Ich bin so froh, wenn der Mist erledigt ist.


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2017)

Damit hat die Odyssee hoffentlich ein Ende.  Hast Du schon was neues im Auge?


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

Leider nein, alles was ich bisher im Umkreis sehe sieht fürchterlich aus. Habe jetzt mal einem entfernten Bekannten, der beim TÜV arbeitet, bescheid gesagt. Der hat da vielleicht einen guten Kontakt.

Ich muss nun halt wieder kurzfristig irgendwas finden und das Geld wird knapper und knapper


----------



## 4B11T (12. Mai 2017)

Alternative 1:
Mal über eine Finanzierung nachgedacht? Klar zahlst du mehr, da der Kredit auch mit bezahlt werden muss. Aber von einer 2000€ Karre zur nächsten... da zahlst du am Ende auch unnötig viel drauf für Reparaturen und Verschleißteile. Du kaufst immer wieder die Katze im Sack. Daher z.B. einen 2 Jahre alten Wagen (Polo-klasse) aus einem "Junge-Gebrauchte" Programm, mit Garantie usw. das gibts für erstaunlich wenig €/Monat. Sorgenfreiheit incl.

Alternative 2:
Muss es immer ein Auto sein? Um schnell zur Arbeit und zurück zu kommen ist man auch mit einem Motorroller gut bedient. Ja, ich weiß: manchmal regnet es und viel transportieren kann man auch nicht, aber dafür bekommt man extrem günstige Mobilität (auch vom Unterhalt her). Als kleinen Bonus brauchst dir keine Sorgen mehr um einen Parkplatz zu machen, einen Roller kannst überall abstellen.


----------



## leaf348 (12. Mai 2017)

Darf ich fragen wo dein Umkreis liegt wo es einfach nichts gibt?


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2017)

Auto und "wenig Geld" ist oft eine komplizierte Mischung.....wenn dann noch "wenig Ahnung" (nicht abwertend gemeint!) dazu kommt, macht es das nochmals schwieriger.
WENN wirklich nur 1000-2000€ verfügbar sind, dann belese dich vor ein Kauf über eventuelle Schwachstellen eines Modells.
Nimm einen Bekannten oder Kollegen mit ein bisschen Erfahrung mit, 4 Augen sehen immer mehr als 2.
Man kann auch mal z.B.: bei der Dekra fragen, ob man nicht mal mit "einer Spende für die Kaffeekasse" über einen Wagen gucken kann.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Man kann auch mal z.B.: bei der Dekra fragen, ob man nicht mal mit "einer Spende für die Kaffeekasse" über einen Wagen gucken kann.



Da braucht es keine Spende, gegen Entgelt bieten das viele an


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo dein Umkreis liegt wo es einfach nichts gibt?



PLZ: 27432



4B11T schrieb:


> Alternative 1:
> Mal über eine Finanzierung nachgedacht?
> ...
> Alternative 2:
> Muss es immer ein Auto sein? Um schnell zur Arbeit und zurück zu kommen ist man auch mit einem Motorroller gut bedient. Ja, ich weiß: manchmal regnet es und viel transportieren kann man auch nicht, aber dafür bekommt man extrem günstige Mobilität (auch vom Unterhalt her). Als kleinen Bonus brauchst dir keine Sorgen mehr um einen Parkplatz zu machen, einen Roller kannst überall abstellen.



Finanzierung bekomme ich nicht, Probezeit/befr. Vertrag + Altlasten, die erstmal bezahlt werden müssen. 

Eine schwierige Parksituation habe ich hier sowieso nie, aber Roller geht für mich nicht, weil ich über einige Straßen fahren muss, die im Winter nicht gestreut werden,
dass habe ich in meiner Jugend für 2 Jahre gemacht, und entsprechend oft lag ich auf dem Boden.


----------



## CRYztal312 (12. Mai 2017)

Bis zum nächsten Winter is es hoffentlich noch ein bisschen hin. Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Ansatz um in den nächsten Monaten noch etwas Geld auf die Seite zu schaffen


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

Aufgrund der Altlasten bzw. anstehende Insolvenz bringt mir das nicht so viel, und ein Auto ist eben auch ein muss für meinen Job, mit dem Auto muss ich auch mal spontan fahren können, z.B: Kundenbesuche. Da haben wir zwar meistens ein Firmenauto
aber eben nicht immer. Da führt absolut kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## hazelol (12. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Altlasten bzw. anstehende Insolvenz bringt mir das nicht so viel, und ein Auto ist eben auch ein muss für meinen Job, mit dem Auto muss ich auch mal spontan fahren können, z.B: Kundenbesuche. Da haben wir zwar meistens ein Firmenauto
> aber eben nicht immer. Da führt absolut kein Weg dran vorbei.



es ist nicht gestattet dienstfahrten mit deinem privat fahrzeug durchzuführen. du bist nicht versichert, wenn kein dienstwagen verfügbar ist, soll sich jem um einen entsprechenden mietwagen kümmern.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Man sollte halt im Auto nicht die gleiche “Verbesserung“ wie bei nem Motorrad vorn erwarten, dazu hängt da zu viel Leitung und Regelung zwischen beim Auto.



Naja, die Metalleitungen werden ja nicht "aufgepumpt", die einzige Stelle wo Druck verloren geht, sind ja wirklich die Schläuche zwischen Rad und Karosserie. Wie gesagt, ich erwarte keine Verbesserung, bzw. ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, die Bremse beim 7er ist sehr gut, da gibt es nichts zu verbessern, bzw. es gibt keinen Grund dafür.


----------



## 4B11T (12. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> es ist nicht gestattet dienstfahrten mit deinem privat fahrzeug durchzuführen. du bist nicht versichert, wenn kein dienstwagen verfügbar ist, soll sich jem um einen entsprechenden mietwagen kümmern.



Das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen. Hier können (und werden) Dienstfahrten üblicherweise mit dem privatem PKW durchgeführt. Ist im Dienstreiseantrag vorgesehen, bei Dienstreiseabrechnung gibts dann Kilometergeld.


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> es ist nicht gestattet dienstfahrten mit deinem privat fahrzeug durchzuführen. du bist nicht versichert, wenn kein dienstwagen verfügbar ist, soll sich jem um einen entsprechenden mietwagen kümmern.



wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, hast natürlich vollkommen recht, aber das Risiko kennt unsere Geschäftsführung sicherlich auch. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich einen Mietwagen bekommen würde.

Wagen ist weg und Geld bei mir, jetzt geht die Suche von neuem los.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen. Hier können (und werden) Dienstfahrten üblicherweise mit dem privatem PKW durchgeführt. Ist im Dienstreiseantrag vorgesehen, bei Dienstreiseabrechnung gibts dann Kilometergeld.



Hier ebenso, und wenn ein Unfall passiert zahlt die Versicherung des Arbeitgebers --> sogar bei Eigenverschulden.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2017)

Bei mir ebenfalls. Dienstfahrten mit dem Privatwagen sind über die Versicherung des AG abgesichert.

Und pro Kilometer gibts 30ct.


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

Hätte ich mal einen Unfall  gebaut  

heute abend setze ich mich mal vernünftig an die Autosuche, bisher habe ich mal überflogen, mehr als überschaubar bei uns in der Umgebung.


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> heute abend setze ich mich mal vernünftig an die Autosuche, bisher habe ich mal überflogen, mehr als überschaubar bei uns in der Umgebung.



Ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach was Günstigem. 
Ich geh mir Nächstens mal ein Toyota Yaris (P1) anschauen. Scheinen recht solide zu sein.


----------



## the_leon (12. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich jetzt einfach mal deine PLZ in mobile.de eingebe finde ich da schon 43 Autos 
PKW-Suche bei mobile.de – schnell und einfach Ihr Fahrzeug finden


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

dann zieh nochmal 500€ ab, such nur nach benzinern und TÜV 12M+ = 12 Autos


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2017)

Und wieso nicht in einem ~50km Umkreis suchen 
PKW-Suche bei mobile.de – schnell und einfach Ihr Fahrzeug finden


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Mai 2017)

Ich würde mir den Civic hier mal ansehen, ist (angeblich) ja schon einiges dran gemacht. I found this offer at mobile.de:

Honda Civic 1.5i 16V ED3 Limo (Tuv und anderes neu) als Limousine in Stade

Honda Civic 1.5i 16V ED3 Limo (Tüv und anderes neu)
First Registration: 06/1991
Mileage: 177,000*km
Fuel: Petrol
Power: 66*kW*(90*PS)

Price: €1,599


Letztens noch einen mit 380k km auf mobile gesehen, die sind wohl recht solide.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Und wieso nicht in einem ~50km Umkreis suchen
> PKW-Suche bei mobile.de – schnell und einfach Ihr Fahrzeug finden


Weil man sich den Standort von Gebrauchtwagen nicht aussuchen kann. Ich würde einen Gebrauchtwagen immer in ganz Deutschland suchen und mich nicht auf ein Gebiet festlegen. Welchen Vorteil hat es wenn man einen Gebrauchtwagen im nahen Umfeld kauft? (außer den paar Euro Sprit für die Abholung) Dann muss man oft irgendwas abgeranztes kaufen, wo man nicht mit glücklich wird.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Wagen ist weg und Geld bei mir, jetzt geht die Suche von neuem los.


Warum kaufst du nicht sowas hier:
Audi A3 1.6 Attraction/Klimaautm./Scheckheft/ als Limousine in Ingolstadt

Motor ist die absolute Luftpumpe aber ist Scheckheftgepflegt bei Audi, somit Kilometerstand nachweisbar. Da kann nicht besonders viel mit sein. Kein Traumwagen aber 100x besser als der Polo aus Ali's Resteecke.  Ist zwar nicht von einem Händler aber daher kommt auch der Preis. Ein Händler würde da einiges noch draufhauen.
Fahrgestellnummer geben lassen, die Angaben(Kilometerstand und Service) bei Audi abgleichen und dann sollte das ok sein.

Oder hier mit Stern: Mercedes-Benz C-Klasse Lim. C 180 als Limousine in Michendorf bei Berlin
Motor ist genauso eine Luftpumpe aber unkaputtbar. w202 ist generell äußerst robust.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2017)

Lohnt sich ja mega, 1000km für einen Gebrauchten zurückzulegen, den man vielleicht gar nicht kaufen wird. 

Ich würd auch nicht auf paar km achten, aber wohne ich in München, werd ich doch nicht nach Gebrauchtwagen um Rostock schauen. Vor allem bei kleinem Budget, denn irgendwo kommt das ja her.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ja mega, 1000km für einen Gebrauchten zurückzulegen, den man vielleicht gar nicht kaufen wird.
> 
> Ich würd auch nicht auf paar km achten, aber wohne ich in München, werd ich doch nicht nach Gebrauchtwagen um Rostock schauen. Vor allem bei kleinem Budget, denn irgendwo kommt das ja her.


Also kaufst du lieber den letzten Müllhaufen bei dir ausm Ort, weil du da 2 Kilometer zu Fuß hingehen kannst?

Ich gebe da lieber ein paar Euro für Sprit aus und kaufe ein Auto, wo man lange Freude mit hat. Wenn man jeden Monat 2 Mal die Kiste in der Werkstatt hat, dann hätte man viele Autos weit weg angucken können.  Für meinen A3 bin ich auch insgesamt 1400km gefahren, weil ich den nicht gleich mitnehmen konnte, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nur Samstags Zeit hatte. Ist dann halt so. Dafür hab ich den immer noch und mitlerweile seit 2008. Leiber einen guten aussuchen als alle 5 Monate nen neuen holen und den alten zurück zum Händler oder auf den Schrottplatz schieben.

Bei uns in der Firma haben wir sogar viele Gebrauchtwagenkäufer(Privat) die nicht mal aus Deutschland kommen. Man kann sich bei einer Sternschnuppe zwar sehr fest wünschen das der Traum-gebrauchte direkt um die Ecke steht, passieren wird es aber eher nicht. Außnahme war der A3 Quattro vom Kumpel, den wir durch Zufall 4 Stunden nach einsetzen des Inserates vom Verkäufer schon gekauft hatten und das nur 3km weit weg.  Das hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2017)

Nein, das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. 

Aber wenn ich für das Auto schon nur wenig Geld habe, wo sollen dann paar hundert Euro für Sprit herkommen?

Aber gut, der einer hats halt und der andere halt nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. Mai 2017)

Wenn er so ein stark begrenztes Budget und jetzt nichtmal mehr ein Auto hat, wird er sicher nicht mehrere hundert Kilometer Anreise auf sich nehmen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben.
> 
> Aber wenn ich für das Auto schon nur wenig Geld habe, wo sollen dann paar hundert Euro für Sprit herkommen?
> 
> Aber gut, der einer hats halt und der andere halt nicht.


Ein paar Hundert Euro?  Wie weit willst du denn fahren? 5000km?



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wenn er so ein stark begrenztes Budget und jetzt nichtmal mehr ein Auto hat, wird er sicher nicht mehrere hundert Kilometer Anreise auf sich nehmen.


Und warum nicht? Da fragt man einen Kumpel ob der einen da hinbringt zum Angucken/Kaufen. Dafür sind Freunde doch da. Man gibt seinem Kumpel das Geld für den Sprit und den Rest der Kosten übernimmt er. Ein echter Kumpel sagt da mit Sicherheit nicht nein.


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

Mein Budget liegte halt bei 2000€>


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> es ist nicht gestattet dienstfahrten mit deinem privat fahrzeug durchzuführen. du bist nicht versichert, wenn kein dienstwagen verfügbar ist, soll sich jem um einen entsprechenden mietwagen kümmern.



Das wäre mir neu. Wie kommst Du darauf? Natürlich bist Du versichert. Du bist ja auch versichert, wenn Du einen Kundentermin während der Arbeitszeit zu Fuß wahrnimmst. Wem das Auto gehört ist dafür irrelevant. 

Aber damit Du nicht extra googeln musst: ADAC Info - Besondere Unfalle - Dienstfahrt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> w202 ist generell äußerst robust.


Um mal unser Lieblingsthema Rost zu nennen, dann lieber W201 oder W124 als W202.

Technisch hab ich nichts gegen den 202, aber Rost ist bei dem eher ein Thema als man es glaubt.
Sollte der Käufer halt wissen und drauf achten.


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2017)

Alleine bis 100.000km finde ich im Gebiet (50km) und Preisrahmen 53 Autos. Gut, da ist auch viel Schund bei, aber man findet auch robuste Kleinwagen mit frisch HU oder sogar 8-fach bereift. Das wäre sicher einen Blick wert, zudem gerade diese Modelle sehr günstig in der Reparatur sind.

Opel Opel Corsa C 1.0 ECOTEC 1.HAND! 90.000KM T... als Kleinwagen in Burg-Grambke

Opel Corsa 1.0 12V! TUV NEU! Klima!... KEINE EMAIL als Kleinwagen in Harsefeld


----------



## XE85 (12. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du nicht sowas hier:
> Audi A3 1.6 Attraction/Klimaautm./Scheckheft/ als Limousine in Ingolstadt



Mal abgesehn davon das er nicht im Budget liegt wird er im Kundenauftrag verkauft, ergo keine Gewährleistung. Wenn da was ist kann man alles selbst zahlen. Davon sollte man in so einer Situation (vor allem wenn man eh gerade erst massive Probleme mit einem Auto hatte) tunlichst die Finger lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2017)

XE85 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehn davon das er nicht im Budget liegt wird er im Kundenauftrag verkauft, ergo keine Gewährleistung. Wenn da was ist kann man alles selbst zahlen. Davon sollte man in so einer Situation (vor allem wenn man eh gerade erst massive Probleme mit einem Auto hatte) tunlichst die Finger lassen.


Hatte ich doch geschrieben das der nicht vom Händler ist. 
Beim Budget würde ich immer +-1000€ gucken, ein bischen handeln ist ja immer noch drin. Bei allen Gebrauchtwagen die ich schon geholt habe, war noch keiner dabei wo der Kaufpreis absolut fix war. Und wenn man ein Budget von 2500€ hat, dann ein Auto für 2800€ kauft und es dann 2 Wochen nichts mehr zu essen gibt, dann macht man sowieso irgendwas grundlegend falsch. Man kann sich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nunmal nicht so heftig auf eine bestimmte Summe versteifen. Dann lieber für ein paar Monate nen Moffah holen und danach ein fahrbares Auto kaufen.

Ich bin auch 1 Jahr Baumarkt Roller gefahren, weil ich da noch in der Schule war und nur einen Schrottkübel von Auto hätte fahren können. Das habe ich lieber sein gelassen und nen Rex Baumarkt Roller gekauft. Das ist billiger als Fahrrad fahren. Für 850€ neu gekauft, 1 Jahr und 5500km gefahren, dann wieder für 600€ verkauft. 2 Inspektionen machen lassen für insgesamt 45€ und Spritverbrauch waren glaub ich ~2 Liter auf 100km oder sowas in der Richtung. Achja 50€ Versicherungskennzeichen musste ich auch noch haben für das Jahr.


----------



## CRYztal312 (12. Mai 2017)

Und dann mit dem Mofa zum Kundentermin fahren? 
Sehr guter Vorschlag. 

Ist nun mal ne bescheidene Situation. Die beiden von Klutten schauen doch gar net so verkehrt ais


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2017)

Mit dem Privatauto zum Kundentermin?  Ja ne ist klar.  Und meinen eigenen PC und eigenes Werkzeug soll ich auch von zuhause mitbringen?


----------



## CRYztal312 (12. Mai 2017)

Ein Auto ist wohl was anderes wie ein Mofa. 
Es scheint nun mal nicht immer die Sonne. Ab und zu regnet es auch. Da kannst du wohl schlecht komplett durchnässt auftauchen. Oder zum Kunden sagen, haben sie nen Platz für meinen Regenkombi ich bin heut mit dem Mofa da


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Mai 2017)

Aber ich nehme doch nicht mein eigenes Auto um meine Arbeit zu erledigen!!! Dann bezahle ich dem Chef ja Geld damit ich arbeiten darf. Was ist das denn für eine Logik?

Haha ich stells mir grade bildlich vor:
Kommt nen laut röhrender, klappernder und quietschender A3 bei einem noblen Anwesen vorgefahren, steigt einer mit Daimler Blaumann aus und schleift nen Baumarkt Werkzeugkoffer aus dem Kofferraum zu ner S-Klasse in der Garage und fängt an zu reparieren. Wie in ner Comedy Show.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2017)

BMW C1 gibt/gab es noch. Da wird man tatsächlich nicht nass solang man in Bewegung bleibt. Hat jetzt seit 12 Jahren (hat mich gerade selbst überascht wie lang der bei uns steht) den Wert gehalten und keinen Defekt gehabt.


----------



## ForceOne (12. Mai 2017)

Dienstfahrten mit dem Privatwagen zu erledigen ist allgemein nicht unüblich, und wird ja auch entsprechend mit 0,30€/1km bezahlt. 

Den Corsa in Harsefeld werde ich mir morgen mal anschauen.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> BMW C1 gibt/gab es noch. Da wird man tatsächlich nicht nass solang man in Bewegung bleibt. Hat jetzt seit 12 Jahren (hat mich gerade selbst überascht wie lang der bei uns steht) den Wert gehalten und keinen Defekt gehabt.



Die "Kiste" ist schon irgendwie witzig 

Ich überlege mir jedes Jahr den Motorrad-FS zu machen, aber ich kenne mich... ist besser so, dass ich keinen habe


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. Mai 2017)

Sehr interessant das heute veröffentlichte Koenigsegg Magazin.
2017 Koenigsegg Magazine - now available as a FREE download - Koenigsegg | Koenigsegg

Laut deren Aussage braucht der Regera 0-300 um die 10 Sekunden  auch sonst ein echtes Träumchen der Wagen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (13. Mai 2017)

Wenn Dienstfahrten mit dem eigenen Pkw so unüblich wären, dann würde bei meinem Verein nichts mehr los sein. Dafür gibt es eben die monatliche Reisekostenabrechnung, wo neben den üblichen Spesen (>8h Auswärtstätigkeit) jeder Kilometer bezahlt wird. Glücklicherweise gibt es keine Dienstwagen. Bei meinem Arbeitspensum wäre ich ungern mit irgendeinem unausgestatteten Kombi unterwegs. So wie ich mein Glück und Deutschlands sparsame Arbeitgeber kenne, müsste ich womöglich noch mit irgendeinem Opel oder französischem Damenklo losfahren ...ich möchte gar nicht dran denken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> und wird ja auch entsprechend mit 0,30€/1km bezahlt.


Wow, dann würde ich pro Kilometer 0,15-0,20€ Verlust machen.  Das würde ich persönlich nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die "Kiste" ist schon irgendwie witzig


Und sie funktioniert. Ich bin damit damals im strömenden Regen in der Jeans zu Schule und war nachher weniger nass als der Kumpel auf dem normalen Moped nachdem er sich aus der Regenkombi gepellt hatte.
Stürze hab ich auch "getestet" und bin ohne Kratzer davon gekommen.

War nur zu teuer und zu früh. Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt, dass sich eine Elektro-Remake(wovon es Prototypen gab) davon anständig verkaufen würde.




Klutten schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibt es keine Dienstwagen. Bei meinem Arbeitspensum wäre ich ungern mit irgendeinem unausgestatteten Kombi unterwegs. So wie ich mein Glück und Deutschlands sparsame Arbeitgeber kenne, müsste ich womöglich noch mit irgendeinem Opel oder französischem Damenklo losfahren ...ich möchte gar nicht dran denken.


Bei uns darf man beides machen. Also entweder eigenes Auto abrechnen oder Wagen aus dem Fuhrpark nehmen. 
Nach Düsseldorf->Dresden und zurück in nem Astra Kombi aus dem Fuhrpark hab ich eigentlich immer den eigenen Wagen "gebucht" wenn es nicht zu viele Mitfahrer sind.
Wobei der Fuhrpark eigentlich alles aus dem "C-Segment" da hat, man müsste nur Glück haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow, dann würde ich pro Kilometer 0,15-0,20€ Verlust machen.  Das würde ich persönlich nicht mitmachen.


Was kann der AG dafür, wenn du das falsche Auto fährst?
Mit einem anderen Auto sind auch unter 30 Cent drin.
Hinzu kommt, dass du je nach Aufkommen der Fahrten eben nicht immer einen Dienstwagen brauchst.
Ich fahre ebenfalls mit der 30 Cent Regelung für meinen Wagen dienstlich, das sind aber vielleicht 5-6 mal im Monat so 60km... da kommt nicht viel zusammen aktuell. Mein Wagen schafft es auf unter 30 Cent, und schlecht fahren tut der nicht.
Wäre ich mehr unterwegs, würde ich mir auch nen Firmenwagen hinstellen lassen, aber der wäre bei mir aktuell noch exklusiv für mich, da ich an meinem Standort eh noch die OneManShow bin.  Das wäre wohl etwas Mumpitz.


----------



## keinnick (13. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha ich stells mir grade bildlich vor:
> Kommt nen laut röhrender, klappernder und quietschender A3 bei einem noblen Anwesen vorgefahren, steigt einer mit Daimler Blaumann aus und schleift nen Baumarkt Werkzeugkoffer aus dem Kofferraum zu ner S-Klasse in der Garage und fängt an zu reparieren. Wie in ner Comedy Show.



Nicht jeder arbeitet im KFZ-Bereich und für mich ist es kein Problem, direkt von zu Hause zu einem Kunden oder zu einer Fortbildung zu fahren, wenn ich dafür gar nicht erst (und vielleicht den Rest des Tages) nicht mehr ins Büro muss. Ist alles eine Abwägungssache und auch nicht immer sinnvoll, das eigene Auto zu nehmen, aber soooo abwegig ist das nun auch nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow, dann würde ich pro Kilometer 0,15-0,20€ Verlust machen.  Das würde ich persönlich nicht mitmachen.


Da machst du was falsch. Wenn ich das mal an meinem durch rechne, ohne (!!!) die eigene nutzung und auf 30000 km, dann schaut das so aus:
30.000 km x 0,3 €/km = 9000€ Einnahmen
Davon gehen für diesel ab:
30.000 km / 100 km x 7,5l pro 100km = 2.250 l
2.250 l x 1.15 € pro l = 2.587,5 € also rund 2600 €
Also bleibt mir für versicherung, steuer und wertverlust (eigentlich anteilige werte, da man die kiste ja auch selbst nutzt):
9000-2600= 6400€
Ich denke, das das locker reichen sollte (außer neuwagen im ersten jahr) und da hab ich verbrauch und spritkosten schon etwas höher angesetzt als sie tatsache sind.
Von daher, hätte mir mein arbeitgeber anfang letzten jahres angeboten das ich in zukunft mit meinem eigenen auto auf baustelle fahre und dafür 30 cent/km bekomme, würde ich jetzt einen caddy-kasten fahren. Denn selbst wenn ich auf arbeit nur ca. 10-15k km im jahr zusammen bekomme, hätte ich unterm strich bestimmt ein 13. monats-gehalt raus und das nur dafür, das ich durch die gegend gurke.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2017)

Du hast noch Reparaturen vergessen. Wie stark die sich auswirken hängt dann von der Fahrleistung ab.
Ein Faktor dabei ist aber auch noch, dass du umso schneller ein neueres Auto kaufen musst je mehr du fährst. 

Zu viel würde ich daher nicht mit dem privaten Auto fahren. Zu einer Schulung in der Nähe mit einem Mehraufwand von ca. 70-90 km zum normalen Arbeitsweg fahre ich aber auch privat. Das kommt aber nur alle paar Wochen/Monate mal vor.  Da ist mir der Aufwand für zur Arbeit fahren, Poolwagen holen, weiter fahren, Poolwagen zurückbringen zu hoch.
Für längere Fahrten oder wenn es regelmäßig wäre wird ganz klar ein Poolwagen gebucht.

Ich habe in einer App die letzten 47.128 km auf ca. 4 Jahre erfasst. Demnach kostet mich jeder km im Schnitt:
- Tankkosten: 0,15€
- Reparaturen: 0,06€
- Rechnungen: 0,10€ (Steuer, Versicherung, Ersatzteile wie Leuchtmittel, Öl zum Auffüllen, ...)
Allein damit also schon 31 Cent/km. Lege ich den Kaufpreis des Autos um (gebraucht vor 4 Jahren) sind es aktuell 60 Cent/km. BMW 325iA, Baujahr 2006.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Du hast noch Reparaturen vergessen.


Welche reperaturkosten? Meinst du etwa die klötzer nach 60.000 km, die scheiben vorne nach 120.000 km oder vieleicht die klötzer hinten bzw. vieleicht auch den turbo die nach ca. 200.000 km kommen könnten???
Und vergißt du nicht vieleicht, das du das auto auch privat nutzt, weshalb das alles anteilig geht? Vieleicht hast du aber auch nicht mit eingerechnet, das der ganze reperatur-kram und der wertverlust auch anfallen, wenn man das auto nur privat nutzt. Oder bekommt man die materialkosten+arbeitsleistung in irgendeiner werkstatt geschenkt bei ausschließlich privater nutzung?
Und wieso sollte der arbeitgeber überhaupt den durch private nutzung erzeugten verschleiß+ die wertminderung bezahlen?

Ich sehe es jedenfalls so, das die unterhaltskosten ob so oder so anfallen und wenn ich auch nur einen teil davon vom arbeitgeber bezahlt bekomme, bin ich schon im plus. Denn das einzige was ich bei ausschließlich privater nutzung nicht habe, ist das mehr an spritkosten und ggf. den erhöhten versicherungsbeitrag. (durch das mehr an kilometern)

Edit:
Deine rechnung ergibt nur einen sinn, wenn man sich extra ein auto anschafft um damit ausschließlich auf arbeit herum zu fahren. Aber wer das macht ist doch reichlich dämlich oder bekommt so viel pro kilometer, das es die kosten deckt.


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2017)

Reparaturen: Es gibt angeblich so Dinge wie Inspektion, Ölwechsel, Verschleißteile, HU, Reifenwechsel. Und manchmal geht auch was kaputt - Nicht oft, aber kann vorkommen. Und das alles, außer HU, wird immer teuer (weil es öfter vorkommt) je mehr man fährt.

Ja, deshalb berechnet man ja die Kosten pro km. Dann ist es umgelegt. Primär ohne Anschaffungskosten - das war nur zur Ergänzung. Die Unterhaltskosten steigen aber auch mit der Fahrleistung.
Die Versicherung wird teuer, man muss öfter zur Verschleißreparatur, öfter zum Ölwechsel, usw.

Klar, wenn man > 10.000 km im Jahr privat fährt kommt es auf ein paar hundert geschäftliche km nicht an. Ich rechne da auch nur mit dem Benzinkosten.
Wenn man aber z.B. 12.000 km im Jahr privat fährt, würde man garantiert im Minus landen, wenn man 20.000 km im Jahr mit dem Auto geschäftlich fährt und dann "nur" 30 cent / km bekommt. Zumal die Versicherung vermutlich auch nochmal teuerer wird, wenn man angibt primär geschäftlich zu fahren.

Die Relation muss halt passen. Wenn ich für meine Arbeit tausende km im Jahr zurücklegen muss hat mir mein Arbeitgeber ein Auto zu stellen. Oder das Gehalt ist so hoch, dass es darüber abgegolten ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Mai 2017)

Von den 6400€ kommen eine Inspektion (30k km), ein Satz Reifen, erhöhter Versicherungsbeitrag, anteilig Verschleißreparaturen (z.B. die von dir genannten Bremsen, Leuchtmittel) und Aufwendungen wie Fahrzeugwäsche runter. 

Das dürften wohl 250+400+500+150 Euro sein, bleiben noch 5000€ übrig.

Reicht das aus um den Wertverlust von bspw 30k km auf 60k km zu decken?

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnake (13. Mai 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Reparaturen: Es gibt angeblich so Dinge wie Wartungen, Ölwechsel, Verschleißteile, HU, Reifenwechsel.


Fällt auch alles bei 0km pro Jahr an.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Reparaturen: Es gibt angeblich so Dinge wie Inspektion, Ölwechsel, Verschleißteile, HU, Reifenwechsel. Und manchmal geht auch was kaputt - Nicht oft, aber kann vorkommen. Und das alles, außer HU, wird immer teuer (weil es öfter vorkommt) je mehr man fährt.


Das sollte alles mit den 6400€ pro 30.000 km abgegolten sein. Wenn es mehr wäre würde ich mich fragen, ob es sinn macht das ding zu behalten. Denn dann bekomme ich zu wenig, von meinem arbeitgeber, am monatsende überwiesen um mir das leisten zu können.
Außerdem stimme ich skysnake zu, das fällt ob so oder so an. (bis auf verschleißteile die nicht kaputt gehen, wenn das auto nur herum steht) Klar, du kannst noch die kiste abmelden um den kosten aus dem weg zu gehen, aber wozu dann erst kaufen?


> Ja, deshalb berechnet man ja die Kosten pro km. Dann ist es umgelegt.


Das problem an deiner rechnung ist, das du quasi fast alles auf die kilometerpauschale umlegst. Du rechnest da kosten mit rein, die deine sind. So kannst du z.b. keine 100% für bremsscheiben+klötzer ansetzen, wenn 50% des verschleißes auf deine private nutzung entfallen und das selbe gilt für den gesammten rest außer versicherung. Da kannst du nur die tarif-mehrkosten für die zusätzlichen kilometer mit ansetzen.


> Die Unterhaltskosten steigen aber auch mit der Fahrleistung.


Die unterhaltskosten im gesammten sind aber primär vom fahrzeug selbst abhängig. Das ist übrigens auch etwas, was der arbeitgeber nicht berücksichtigen kann. Ansonsten würde ja jeder, der eine km-pauschale bekommt, irgendeine dicke karre fahren, weil er so mehr bekommt. 


> Wenn man aber z.B. 12.000 km im Jahr privat fährt, würde man garantiert im Minus landen, wenn man 20.000 km im Jahr mit dem Auto geschäftlich fährt und dann "nur" 30 cent / km bekommt. Zumal die Versicherung vermutlich auch nochmal teuerer wird, wenn man angibt primär geschäftlich zu fahren.


Zugegeben, bei deinem szenario mit dem benziner, der vermutlich auch noch 10l/100km schluckt, wird es dann schon mehr als eng. Aber das liegt hauptsächlich an den schieren kilometern, bei denen sich ein benziner teils nicht mehr wirklich rechnet. Mit einem halbwegs sparsamen diesel schaut es aber anders aus.


> Die Relation muss halt passen. Wenn ich für meine Arbeit tausende km im Jahr zurücklegen muss hat mir mein Arbeitgeber ein Auto zu stellen. Oder das Gehalt ist so hoch, dass es darüber abgegolten ist.


So langsam frage ich mich, was wirtschaftlich in der DDR so anders war als jetzt in manchen firmen. Wenn ich das so sehe, auch das was in anderen,größeren firmen oder auch beim gevatter staat so los ist, gibt es heutzutage noch einen größeren sozialismus als früher.


tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das dürften wohl 250+400+500+150 Euro sein, bleiben noch 5000€ übrig.
> Reicht das aus um den Wertverlust von bspw 30k km auf 60k km zu decken?


Kommt auf das auto an. Für 5000€ bekommst du doch schon etwas mehr als einen halben dacia.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Was kann der AG dafür, wenn du das falsche Auto fährst?
> Mit einem anderen Auto sind auch unter 30 Cent drin.
> Hinzu kommt, dass du je nach Aufkommen der Fahrten eben nicht immer einen Dienstwagen brauchst.
> Ich fahre ebenfalls mit der 30 Cent Regelung für meinen Wagen dienstlich, das sind aber vielleicht 5-6 mal im Monat so 60km... da kommt nicht viel zusammen aktuell. Mein Wagen schafft es auf unter 30 Cent, und schlecht fahren tut der nicht.
> Wäre ich mehr unterwegs, würde ich mir auch nen Firmenwagen hinstellen lassen, aber der wäre bei mir aktuell noch exklusiv für mich, da ich an meinem Standort eh noch die OneManShow bin.  Das wäre wohl etwas Mumpitz.


Soll ich für den Arbeitgeber auch noch ein neues Auto kaufen? Mein Auto(der A3) kostet mich halt 45-50 Cent pro Km. Wenn ich dann nur 30 Cent bekomme geht das gar nicht.

Mein S3, den ich Mittwoch abhole wird sicherlich die 50Cent/km locker knacken, allein wegen dem Kaufpreis.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da machst du was falsch. Wenn ich das mal  an meinem durch rechne, ohne (!!!) die eigene nutzung und auf 30000 km,  dann schaut das so aus:
> 30.000 km x 0,3 €/km = 9000€ Einnahmen
> Davon gehen für diesel ab:
> 30.000 km / 100 km x 7,5l pro 100km = 2.250 l
> ...


Das ist eine ziemliche Milchmädchenrechnung, weil du sehr viel weggelassen hast.
Preis pro Km beinhaltet:
- Kaufpreis
- Wartung
- Reparaturen
- Betriebsstoffe (Sprit, Öl, Scheibenwasch...)
- Versicherung (auch Verkehrsrechtschutz,...)
- Steuern
- Umbauten/Nachrüstungen
- Pflege (Waschen, Saugen...)
- Gebühren (Tüv, Parken, Maut, Fähre...)
- Strafen (Blitzer, Falschparken...)
- Sonstige Verbundkosten (Leihwagen, Fahrservice, Taxi...)
- Zulassung
- hab mit Sicherheit noch was vergessen

Wenn man wirklich ALLES zusammenrechnet, dann kommt da schon gut was bei rum. Bei mir sind alleine Verschleißteile schon ein ganz guter Haufen.


----------



## ForceOne (13. Mai 2017)

Kann man bei einem Ford Fiesta (Bj. 12.2016) ein Radio nachrüsten?


----------



## Mosed (13. Mai 2017)

Ja gut, man muss alles anteilig rechnen. Aber nahezu alle Kosten steigen mit der Fahrleistung. Außer Fixkosten wie HU und Steuer.
Und man muss ja auch früher ein neueres Auto kaufen, wenn man viel geschäftlich fahren würde - und wenn man das berücksichtigt ist es sehr fraglich, ob man mit 30 Cent / km auskommt. Außer man kauft jedes Mal ein altes Auto für 2000€ und fährt es bis zum auseinanderfallen. 

Das hat doch bestimmt schon mal jemand korrekt und vollständig durchgerechnet. Müsste man nur finden die Informationen.
Für gelegentliche geschäftliche Fahrten sind die 30 Cent /km sicherlich ausreichend oder ein kleines Plus. Aber da gibt es sicherlich einen Break-Even-Point bezüglich Anteil Privatfahrten/geschäftliche Fahrten, ab denen man drauf zahlt in der Gesamtrechnung.
Das sich das noch rechnet, wenn man mehr geschäftlich als privat fährt kann ich mir aktuell nicht vorstellen. Habe ich aber nicht durchgerechnet.


Mir ist aber kein Arbeitgeber bekannt, der geschäftliche Fahrten mit dem Privat-PKW fordert. Wäre das überhaupt zulässig? Manche haben gar kein Auto...
Bei uns braucht man sogar eine Genehmigung vom Vorgesetzen, um eine geschäftlich veranlasste Fahrt mit dem Privat-PKW durchzuführen. Auch aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen.


----------



## Memphys (13. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Soll ich für den Arbeitgeber auch noch ein neues Auto kaufen? Mein Auto(der A3) kostet mich halt 45-50 Cent pro Km. Wenn ich dann nur 30 Cent bekomme geht das gar nicht.
> 
> Mein S3, den ich Mittwoch abhole wird sicherlich die 50Cent/km locker knacken, allein wegen dem Kaufpreis.
> 
> ...



Strafen & Umbauten sind nicht das Problem des AGs... die gehören nicht in die Rechnung.
Verkehrsrechtsschutz ist prinzipiell auch dein Bier, auch wenns natürlich sinnvoll sein kann.
Gebühren und Verbundkosten werden auch übernommen, zumindest bei uns (läuft auch über die Reisekostenabrechnung)

Steuern und Zulassung zahle ich eh. Würden für mich persönlich also auch nicht in die Rechnung gehören, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass ich die Karre hauptsächlich privat nutzen will und nicht nur für die Arbeit anschaffe. Macht jetzt aber an sich auch nicht den großen Unterschied.

Wobei ich zustimme, es lohnt sich nicht immer. Bei einem Neuwagen... eh. Zu hoher Wertverlust... wenns kein Kleinwagen ist und/oder man riesige Strecken fährt kommt das wohl nicht hin. Aber man kann auch "farmen" mit einer alten Rostlaube  Ein Bekannter hat seinen alten Corsa schon gut 5x bezahlt bekommen 

Edit: Wahrscheinlich ist es auch nicht soo oft relevant, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da oft ein Firmenwagen angeboten wird bei Leuten die so viel fahren und dann hat sich die Sache. Ist dann wahrscheinlich für beide Parteien besser, der AG zahlt wahrscheinlich weniger im Monat und der AN hat den Firmenwagen und muss nicht mehr seinen privaten verschleißen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2017)

Memphys schrieb:


> Strafen & Umbauten sind nicht das Problem des AGs... die gehören nicht in die Rechnung.
> Verkehrsrechtsschutz ist prinzipiell auch dein Bier, auch wenns natürlich sinnvoll sein kann.
> Gebühren und Verbundkosten werden auch übernommen, zumindest bei uns (läuft auch über die Reisekostenabrechnung)
> 
> Steuern und Zulassung zahle ich eh. Würden für mich persönlich also auch nicht in die Rechnung gehören, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass ich die Karre hauptsächlich privat nutzen will und nicht nur für die Arbeit anschaffe. Macht jetzt aber an sich auch nicht den großen Unterschied.


Das Geld für die Umbauten wirft dir jemand morgens in den Briefkasten oder was? Du papst dir ein TomTom in die Scheibe aber wenn du für deinen Arbeitsgeber fährst, dann nimmst du die kostenlose Straßenkarte aus dem Büro mit? 
Warum sollte Verkehrsrechtschutz mein Bier sein? Passieren keine Unfälle während Dienstfahrten?
Du packst deine Tüvgebühren in deine Reisekostenabrechnung?  Interessant. 

Wenn du für die Firma unterwegs bist muss das Auto nicht angemeldet sein? Und Steuern für einen alten Diesel sind nicht ohne. Das muss man nunmal auf alle Kilometer umlegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

Mosed hatte ich durchgerechnet, komme auf ~22-23Cent je km bei meinen 2012 gekauften Wagen mit Tageszulassung...
Es geht also, ist aber zugegeben eher die Ausnahme und nicht unbedingt was für Autos von Autofreaks mit zig Sonderausstattungen und großem Motor, aber Basisausstattung wars auch nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mal wieder ein eindrucksvolles Video gefunden, was ganz klar zeigt was Elektroautos(selbst vom Marktführer) z.Z. noch für ein unbrauchbarer Mist sind.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojUFPKgs6iI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kommt mit voller Batterie und sanfter Fahrweise bei ca. 190Km/h Schnitt nur ein bischen über 100km. Überhitzt trotz sanftem gleichmäßigem Fahren und wenig Leistungsaufnahme nach ca. 80km. Wenn man den richtig drückt sind es ja nur ein paar Kilometer bis zur Überhitzung.

Was will man damit? Bei so einer traumhaft freien Bahn kann man seinen Benziner mit einer Tankfüllung 300km richtig ausqutschen und 250 fahren. Dann macht man 5 Minuten kurz wieder voll und weiter gehts. Allein durch das Laden und die sehr begrenzte Möglichkeit schnell zu fahren wär man bei 300km bestimmt 3 Stunden länger mit dem Tesla unterwegs.... ...wenn man denn auf dem Weg überhaubt eine Ladesäule findet und nicht liegen bleibt.  

Kauft alle sofort E-Autos! 

Auch gut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anlYz3Mwamc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

Was du für “sanftes Fahren“ hältst wäre für mich “Rasen“.
Unnötig, wenn ich 250+ fahren will, lasse ich fahren, ist viel entspannter und ich kann unterwegs arbeiten.

Und Privat reicht mir zumeist auch 130-150, wenn ich nicht gerade nur 20km fahren muss, wo man echt mal “gib Kette“ machen kann.


----------



## Captn (13. Mai 2017)

Vorallem möchte ich sehen, dass du 300km ne freie Bahn hast, ohne dass dir bei dem Tempo einer in die Spur fährt oder du sonst runterbremsen musst, weil der Standstreifen fehlt oder gerade gebaut wird...

E-Autos an sich finde ich gar nicht verkehrt. Nur gefällt mir selbst bei Tesla das Design überhaupt nicht.
In allen anderen Ländern passt die Performance übrigens. Oder fährst du in unseren Nachbarländern auch 250+?
Na dann prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Vorallem möchte ich sehen, dass du 300km ne freie Bahn hast, ohne dass dir bei dem Tempo einer in die Spur fährt oder du sonst runterbremsen musst, weil der Standstreifen fehlt oder gerade gebaut wird...
> 
> E-Autos an sich finde ich gar nicht verkehrt. Nur gefällt mir selbst bei Tesla das Design überhaupt nicht.
> In allen anderen Ländern passt die Performance übrigens. Oder fährst du in unseren Nachbarländern auch 250+?
> Na dann prost Mahlzeit.


Hast du das Video gesehen? Wieso soll man da nicht 300km Gas machen können? Niemand sonst unterwegs.

Andere Länder? Ich fahre 99,9% der Kilometer in Deutschland. Mein A3 war noch nie im Ausland.


----------



## Captn (13. Mai 2017)

Und deshalb gehst du jetzt davon aus, dass das jeder so macht? Ich fahre oft genug nach Tschechien oder Polen. Wenn ich da keine 120 fahren würde, wäre ich schön blöd.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2017)

Polen ist überwiegend 140.


----------



## Captn (13. Mai 2017)

Recht haste . Die 120 gelten auf den Express-Straßen.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und Privat reicht mir zumeist auch 130-150, wenn ich nicht gerade nur 20km fahren muss, wo man echt mal “gib Kette“ machen kann.



Ich fahre oft und gern >200, wo es die "Umgebung" zulässt. Als ich von Detmold nach Stuttgart gefahren bin, bin ich auch voll Rotz gefahren, wollte halt nach Hause.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Mai 2017)

Ein bisschen Strecke mit 180kmh+ zurückzulegen halte ich auch für eine durchaus übliche Fahrsituation, die unser i30 crdi (Leistenpreis ein Bruchteil vom Tesla) locker aus dem Ärmel schüttelt. 
Verbrauch dabei ca. 10l Diesel -> ca. 270g CO2 pro km

Der Tesla (ok, ist nen SUV) braucht dafür mal eben 63kWh, ergibt im Deutschen Strommix (ca. 500g pro kWh) 315 Gramm und ein paar radioaktive Abfälle.

Für die Straßenbahn und Stadtautos klappt es ja ganz gut mit Elektro, aber als vollwertiges Auto ist der Tesla für mich auch kein überzeugendes Produkt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Mai 2017)

Tsd, mein i30 tut sich mit 180+ schwer, bei 66 kw


----------



## Zeiss (13. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich von 15-17 Liter/100km ausgehe, bin ich bei rund 350 bis 400g/km...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der Tesla (ok, ist nen SUV) braucht dafür mal eben 63kWh, ergibt im Deutschen Strommix (ca. 500g pro kWh) 315 Gramm und ein paar radioaktive Abfälle.


Du hast die 20% Ladeverlust noch nicht eingerechnet.  Dein Stromzähler dreht 20% mehr als in deine Batterie reinkommt.

Würde mich schon ein bischen ärgern, wenn ich an der Tankstelle immer ~10 Liter in den Abfluss tanken müsste.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Mai 2017)

Sind es wirklich nur 20%? Ich hätte jetzt mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sind es wirklich nur 20%? Ich hätte jetzt mit mehr gerechnet.


Bei Normalladung kann man von ~20% ausgehen. Bei Schnelladung wird es mit Sicherheit mehr sein. Werte dazu habe ich leider nicht, weil Daimler bis jetzt kein DC Schnelladen anbietet.


----------



## ForceOne (13. Mai 2017)

Kann jemand ein Autoradio mit USB(laden) empfehlen?  Ich werde vermutlich ab nächster Woche einen Fieste mk7 Bj. 2016 ohne Radio bekommen.

Hat sich spontan über einen netten bekannten ergeben


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2017)

Radio ist doch mittlerweile auch in der Klasse voll integriert ins MMI und auch nicht abzubestellen. Ich wüsste nicht wo der Fiesta noch einen DIN-Schacht hat.

Wenn es tatsächlich einer ab Werk ohne Radio ist dann wirst du auch Boxen brauchen. Fürs Radio sollte dir ein Durchschnitts JVC reichen, aber Boxen  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2017)

Das Radio wird das kleinste Problem sein, da muss erstmal die Fahrzeugverkabelung gemacht werden.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Mai 2017)

Scheint bei 725€ wohl tatsächlich das Komplettpaket mit Boxen und Antenne zu fehlen. 

Je nach Nachrüstkosten hat man da vielleicht besser einfach eine USB-Box am Handy.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

Da würde ich auch eher mit ner BT-Boombox und 12V-USB Adapter hantieren.


----------



## ForceOne (14. Mai 2017)

Nach meinen Recherchen und den Bildern des Autos, ist die Radiovorbereitung (Kabel/Boxen/Antenne) bei dem Auto dabei. 

Wenn ich das Auto habe, dann schaue ich mal 

Und muss da evtl. was kodiert werden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Wenn das Radio sonst keine Verbindung zur Autoelektrik als plus, zündungsplus und masse braucht, nein.

Wenn da alles für Radio vorbereitet ist, musst du aber mal die Stecker ansehen. Micht dass da ne Ford-Radioeinheit rein muss/drin war. Dann wirds n bissel gefummel.

Trotzdem, ist ein lösbares Problem.


----------



## ForceOne (14. Mai 2017)

Ich rufe morgen beim Händler an und bringe mal in Erfahrung, ob eine Radiovorbereitung verbaut ist. 

Dann brauche ich mir theoretisch ne Radio+Adapter kaufen und lasse das von einer Werkstatt hier fix einbauen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Z.B., oder man macht das selbst, die paar drähte sind ja nun kein Hexenwerk.

Ob der Wage nen DIN-Schacht hat kannst gleich mit fragen.


----------



## ForceOne (14. Mai 2017)

Nachdem was ich bisher gelesen habe, muss man die ganze Mittelkonsole irgendwie rausnehmen,
und ich habe da etwas schiss, irgendwas kaputt zu machen.

Hier kann man das Modell und die Konsole ganz gut sehen,
auch kann man sehen, dass Boxen schon vorhanden sind (ist nicht das Auto was ich kaufen möchte,
bei meinem sieht es aber genauso aus):

Ford Fiesta Kleinwagen in Weiss Tageszulassung in Plauen fur € 7.790,-


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

Hattest du nicht <2000€ Budget? Auch wenn der Wagen jetzt super günstig war(und das ist ein 2016er Fiesta zu dem Preis mit TÜV eigentlich grundsätzlich) wundert mich dass plötzlich Geld für die Radio-Nachrüstung in einer Werkstatt da ist, ein paar 100€ würde das ja schon kosten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Mai 2017)

Krass das Radio noch Sonderausstattung sein kann, das kenne ich sonst nur von beispielsweise Porsche, wo es je nach Modell Sinn macht Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

Ist halt um den "ab" Listenpreis runter zu bringen in der Annahme dass doch niemand ohne bestellt. Wenn ich mir so ein paar Bilder ansehe scheint auch ausser doch noch zu Ford zum Nachrüsten zu gehen keine ansehnliche Lösung möglich.
Ich kannte bis ForceOne aber auch nur einen Menschen der mal so gekauft hat. Den Schulkollege welcher einen Peugeot 206 ohne alles gekauft hat weil es unbedingt ein neuer sein sollte, das Ding hält jetzt aber immerhin seit 10Jahren alle Pendelei aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Mai 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Krass das Radio noch Sonderausstattung sein kann, das kenne ich sonst nur von beispielsweise Porsche, wo es je nach Modell Sinn macht Gewicht zu sparen


Der Sinn bei Porsche ist doch eher, dass das Radio den Motorsound stört


----------



## ForceOne (14. Mai 2017)

Naja, ich bekomme den Wagen über einen Bekannten, der hat den Wagen bei sich in der Nähe stehen,
deswegen kann man da gerade nicht mehr viel ändern.


----------



## Zoon (14. Mai 2017)

wenn da das Radio schon fehlt, bestimmt ne "nackte Muddi" wo nix drin ist. Bestimmt hat der auch keine Klimaanlage und die Scheiben werden noch gekurbelt.

Wenn du den kostenlos bekommst sicher ein gutes Geschäft, ansonsten würde ich bei dein Budget nach 2 bis 3 Jahre alten Japanern aussschau halten, da hast wenigstens meistens schon "volle Hütte".


----------



## dsdenni (14. Mai 2017)

Wenn man damit leben kann hat man natürlich n günstigen Neuwagen, aber das ist echt garnix an Ausstatung oder Leistung


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2017)

Bei der Vorgeschichte mit dem Polo ist ein "nackter" Jahreswagen nicht das dümmste.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2017)

Oha, da nen DIN Radio einbauen braucht mit Sicherheit ein bischen Maschinenarbeit und selbstgemachte Teile. Armaturenbrett ausfräsen, Halterung bauen, Kabelsatz umändern, Türverkleidungen anpassen und das ganze einbauen.

Einfach mal so mit nem Satz Schraubendreher ausm Baumarkt wird das nicht hinhauen.


----------



## ForceOne (14. Mai 2017)

Wird sich jetzt alles Anfang der Woche entscheiden, wollte mich halt schon mal schlau machen.
Auf Leistung und Luxus kann ich erstmal verzichten, ich will nun auch mal eine Zeit lang Auto fahren können,
ohne permanent liegen zu bleiben.

Hier sieht es ja anscheinend doch recht leicht aus,
und anscheinend haben die aktuellen Modelle quasi alle die Radiovorbereitung. Sprich Boxen/Kabel etc. sind schon verlegt.

Autoradio-Einbau Ford Fiesta | ARS24 | Onlineshop



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht <2000€ Budget? Auch wenn der Wagen jetzt super günstig war(und das ist ein 2016er Fiesta zu dem Preis mit TÜV eigentlich grundsätzlich) wundert mich dass plötzlich Geld für die Radio-Nachrüstung in einer Werkstatt da ist, ein paar 100€ würde das ja schon kosten.



Ich plane nicht, direkt nach Kauf ein Radio nachzurüsten, es geht mir mehr um die generelle Machbarkeit. Ein Autoradio und Verkabelung bekomme ich sicher für unter 100 €, wenn der Einbau leicht ist, 
dann kann man es evtl. sogar selbst machen, bzw. kostet, dass dann evtl. 30 min für einen geübten Mechaniker.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Mai 2017)

> Oha, da nen DIN Radio einbauen braucht mit Sicherheit ein bischen Maschinenarbeit und selbstgemachte Teile. Armaturenbrett ausfräsen, Halterung bauen, Kabelsatz umändern, Türverkleidungen anpassen und das ganze einbauen.


Die oberen teil sollten nur eingeklipst sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jSqY_Wc8Rkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Hier sieht es ja anscheinend doch recht leicht aus,
> und anscheinend haben die aktuellen Modelle quasi alle die Radiovorbereitung. Sprich Boxen/Kabel etc. sind schon verlegt.
> 
> Autoradio-Einbau Ford Fiesta | ARS24 | Onlineshop


Wenn es schon solche vorgefertigten Kits gibt, dann hast du ja Glück.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei der Vorgeschichte mit dem Polo ist ein "nackter" Jahreswagen nicht das dümmste.


Das stimmt wohl


----------



## ForceOne (15. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es schon solche vorgefertigten Kits gibt, dann hast du ja Glück.



Das ist wohl die spannende Frage


----------



## Kusanar (15. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei der Vorgeschichte mit dem Polo ist ein "nackter" Jahreswagen nicht das dümmste.



Sehe ich auch so. Und: Wenn nix drin is, kann auch nix kaputt werden 

So einen DIN-Schacht zu befüllen ist nun auch kein Hexenwerk. ISO-Adapter, Antennen-Adapter, irgendein Billigsdorfer-Radio für um die 100 und ab gehts. Markenmäßig ist's da ziemlich schnurz, was du dir besorgst. In der Preisklasse bekommst du bei allen ungefähr die gleiche Qualität. Vielleicht auch mal nach Schnäppchen im lokalen "Ich bin doch nicht blöd"-Markt gucken, hatte damals meinen JVC mit Exad-Display um die Hälfte bekommen, weil's ein Auslaufmodell war.


----------



## ForceOne (15. Mai 2017)

Die kosten für Radio/Adapter etc. halten sich ja wirklich in Grenzen, die Frage ist einfach, ob es solide realisierbar ist.

Ich bekomme heute auf jedenfall eine Information.


----------



## ForceOne (15. Mai 2017)

Der Wagen besitzt eine Radiovorbereitung. Antenne, Kabel und Boxen sind bereits verbaut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Mai 2017)

also n Radio nehmen, reinstecken, los gehts?  dann ist das ja "Kinderkram"


----------



## ForceOne (15. Mai 2017)

Ich habe noch erfahren, dass man ein bisschen schauen muss, weil die Kabel nicht alle direkt bis zum Schacht gezogen worden sind (Antennenkabel?). Aber der Aufwand kann dann ja nicht mehr so groß sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2017)

Antennenkabel...


----------



## ForceOne (16. Mai 2017)

Okay, die haben das Radio (inkl. Montage) + Garantieverlängerung draufgelegt. 

Mal sehen ob meine Ford Vertragswerkstatt um die Ecke ein Halsabschneider ist.


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. Mai 2017)

Morgen,

weiß jemand ob die Batterie Exide EA852 Premium Carbon Boost 85Ah Autobatterie in einen Audi A4 B5 1.9 TDI reinpasst? Meine Alte lässt sich nicht mehr mit einem Ladegerät aufladen, ich versuche morgen das Ding nochmal zu überbrücken - wenns nicht klappt dann muss ich mir eben eine Neue anschaffen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Okay, die haben das Radio (inkl. Montage) + Garantieverlängerung draufgelegt.
> 
> Mal sehen ob meine Ford Vertragswerkstatt um die Ecke ein Halsabschneider ist.


Warum sollten die das sein?


----------



## ForceOne (16. Mai 2017)

Weil wir hier einen Opel-Händler haben, der fürs Fehlerspeicher auslesen 150 € nimmt,
und eine VW-Werkstatt die bekannt dafür ist Unsummen in Rechnung zu stellen.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> ...und eine VW-Werkstatt die bekannt dafür ist Unsummen in Rechnung zu stellen.



Ach, die gibt's bei euch auch?


----------



## ForceOne (16. Mai 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ach, die gibt's bei euch auch?



leider, wobei die bei meinem Fehler echt nett waren, Fehlerspeicher kostenfrei ausgelesen und eine
kleine Beratung bekommen. 

Da ich ständig in NRW unterwegs bin, habe ich auch einige alternativen um Inspektionen machen zu lassen,
aber eine faire Werkstatt um die Ecke zu haben wäre doch angenehm.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Mai 2017)

Eine faire und fähige...


----------



## ForceOne (16. Mai 2017)

unfähig habe ich bei Vertragswerkstätten bisher, gott sei dank, nicht erlebt


----------



## Lee (16. Mai 2017)

Gibts aber, kommt noch


----------



## Kusanar (16. Mai 2017)

Nach 18 Jahren Auto-Mobilität kann ich dem letzten Satz nur vollumfänglich zustimmen. Meistens waren es die kleineren, vertragsfreien Werkstätten, die die bessere Arbeit abgeliefert haben. Aber ist halt nur meine Erfahrung und sicher auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## ForceOne (16. Mai 2017)

bin erst seit 6 Jahren dabei, hoffen wir mal, dass mir das erspart bleibt.

Meint Ihr man kann nachträglich noch die Ford-Flatrate für Inspektionen abschließen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Mai 2017)

Bei den großen deutschen Herstellern an eine Pfuscherbude zu geraten ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Wir werden ja von der Qualitätssicherung aus dem Werk ziemlich gut beobachtet.

In freien Buden können die jahrelang vor sich hinwerkeln ohne Überprüfung von irgendwas.

Wovon man auch ausgehen kann das in Vertragswerkstätten keine Freestyle Reparaturen gemacht werden. Querlenker schweißen, Airbag Kabelsatz mit Lüsterklemmen, Anhängerdose an die Rückleuchten angeklemmt oder mein absoluter Liebling und schon 100fach gesehen: defekte Gummidichtung am Motor mit Dichtmasse übergeschmiert und wieder eingebaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> unfähig habe ich bei Vertragswerkstätten bisher, gott sei dank, nicht erlebt



Ich auch noch nicht. 

Edit:
Gestern Ölwechsel beim 35er bei BMW machen lassen, dank ordentlich Rabatt nur 50€ (Öl selbst mitgebracht, kostenlose Entsorgung)  
Dafür kann man es nicht selbst machen.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wovon man auch ausgehen kann das in Vertragswerkstätten keine Freestyle Reparaturen gemacht werden. Querlenker schweißen, Airbag Kabelsatz mit Lüsterklemmen, Anhängerdose an die Rückleuchten angeklemmt oder mein absoluter Liebling und schon 100fach gesehen: defekte Gummidichtung am Motor mit Dichtmasse übergeschmiert und wieder eingebaut.



WTF  Bei Ahmed vom Schrottplatz in Kabul reparieren lassen? Also sowas hab ich noch bei keiner Werkstatt gesehen, egal wie klein...

Wobei, sogar Ahmed in Kabul macht bessere Arbeit als das.


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2017)

Hab schon fast eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr hier rein geschaut. Hatte die letzten Tagen viel Stress an der Arbeit, aktuell echt viel zu tun. Aber endlich kam das Fahrwerk für den Lexus und ich habe es auch mittlerweile eingebaut und vermessen. Fährt sich wie ein komplett anderes Auto. Ist trotz der Tiefe mindestens genau so Komfortable wie mit dem OEM Fahrwerk. Zwar etwas straffer, aber schlug Schläge und Unebenheiten deutlich besser.  

Ich muss mal ein gescheites Bild machen, dass einige halbwegs brauchbare ist das hier:


----------



## fatlace (17. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei den großen deutschen Herstellern an eine Pfuscherbude zu geraten ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Wir werden ja von der Qualitätssicherung aus dem Werk ziemlich gut beobachtet.
> 
> In freien Buden können die jahrelang vor sich hinwerkeln ohne Überprüfung von irgendwas.
> 
> Wovon man auch ausgehen kann das in Vertragswerkstätten keine Freestyle Reparaturen gemacht werden. Querlenker schweißen, Airbag Kabelsatz mit Lüsterklemmen, Anhängerdose an die Rückleuchten angeklemmt oder mein absoluter Liebling und schon 100fach gesehen: defekte Gummidichtung am Motor mit Dichtmasse übergeschmiert und wieder eingebaut.



Sag das mal nen Kollegen von mir, der ist mittlerweile bei der 4ten vertragswerkstatt gewesen, um 2 kleine fehler beheben zu lassen.
keine hat erstmal auf anhieb den fehler überhaupt gefunden(Buchse hinten im Querlenker kaputt die ständig nervige geräusche macht, Auto 3 Jahre alt mit 50k km auf der uhr) Kratzer im innenraum hinterlassen ect, bei nem Nagel im Reifen den falschen reifen aufgezogen usw.
Ich würde fast behaupten bei den großen vertragswerkstätteten gibts genauso viel schwarze schafe wie bei den freien kleinen, wen nicht sogar nochmehr, weil die eh kunden genug haben...
Mit meinem bmw bin ich auch bei 3 verschiedenen gewesen bis ich eine ordentliche gefunden habe.


----------



## Falk (17. Mai 2017)

Brauche mal euren Rat: bin gerade auf der Suche nach Zündkerzen für einen VW VR6 3.2L "BUB". 
Bestelle normalerweise viel beim AHW-Shop, nur kosten die dort ein kleines Vermögen: 17,-€ Stk., (was gute 100,-€ sind für das komplette Set). 

Jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2017)

OE-Nummer 101905606A online kaufen
Das habe ich auf die Schnelle gefunden.


----------



## HordyH (17. Mai 2017)

Falk schrieb:


> Brauche mal euren Rat: bin gerade auf der Suche nach Zündkerzen für einen VW VR6 3.2L "BUB".
> Bestelle normalerweise viel beim AHW-Shop, nur kosten die dort ein kleines Vermögen: 17,-€ Stk., (was gute 100,-€ sind für das komplette Set).
> 
> Jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative?



Also 17 € finde ich schon recht günstig, ich würde da jetzt keine lowbudget Kerze rein bauen, die wechselt man ja nicht jedes Jahr.


----------



## Falk (17. Mai 2017)

Kenne mich mit Zündkerzen leider 0 aus. Auf dem Link von JoM79 gibt es schon verschiedene Kerzen von verschiedenen Herstellern, die sich z.B. durch die „Funkenlage“ unterscheiden. Nur habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, ob da jetzt 5mm besser als 6,5mm oder was für Auswirkungen das überhaupt hat. Muss ich mich wohl etwas einlesen...

Edith sagt, dass NGK IZKR7B die richtigen Zündkerzen sind. Dann habe ich jetzt alle Teile für den 60.000km Service zusammen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2017)

Mein letzter Satz kostete afair 80€ für einen Pott weniger, also in etwa so viel wie der oben genannte Preis.

Volvo hat übrigens gerade den Diesel für tot erklärt:
Volvo XC60, XC90, V70: Keine Neuentwicklung von Dieselmotoren - autobild.de


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. Mai 2017)

Vorhin schon gelesen. Finde ich irgendwie nicht so toll, aber ist auch kein Beinbruch.

Bin derzeit sowieso der Meinung das man mehr in Akkus investieren sollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2017)

Grade eben meinen S3 aus Ingolstadt abgeholt. 
Aufm Rückweg ganz sachte durchgerollt(150-170), maximal Halbgas und mit einer Tankfüllung durchgekommen. 9,2 Liter/100 stehen auf der Anzeige.  Ich dachte ich muss Unterwegs Sprit ablassen, damit der Tank nicht überläuft.

Erste Sache, die mir direkt negativ aufgefallen ist, das bei dem Auto die Berganfahhilfe eincodiert ist, obwohl ich die nicht gekauft hab!  Muss ich morgen oder Freitag mal mit zu Audi, das die wieder rausgenommen wird. Konnte ich bei der Übergabe im Audi Forum leider nicht testen.
Ansonsten bis jetzt wirklich sehr geniale Kiste. Bischen Reifendruck muss ich noch runterlassen, die haben da wieder auf economicly aufgepumpt. 
Sehr geil ist die serienmäßige Öltemperatur-, und Ladedruckanzeige.




Falk schrieb:


> Brauche mal euren Rat: bin gerade auf der Suche nach Zündkerzen für einen VW VR6 3.2L "BUB".
> Bestelle normalerweise viel beim AHW-Shop, nur kosten die dort ein kleines Vermögen: 17,-€ Stk., (was gute 100,-€ sind für das komplette Set).
> 
> Jemand eine Idee für eine Alternative?


Dein VW Händler.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (17. Mai 2017)

Doofe Frage,
warum rausprogrammieren lassen?

Ich habe bei meinem Focus auch ne Berganfahrhilfe drin und finde das eigentlich ganz entspannt.

Grade, weil an riskanten Steigungen die Kupplung nicht so sehr dazu neigt rum zu riechen ^^
Ich mein, wenns nen Automatik ist, ist das ja nicht so kritisch, aber im allgemeinen finde ich das ne schicke Sache.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2017)

Ich bin bei uns in der Straße rangiert und direkt mit dem Rückwärtsgang voll in die angezogene Bremse gefahren. Super nervig. Ich bin durchaus in der Lage bei 35° Steigung noch ohne zurückrollen anzufahren. Man kann ja schließlich mit 2 Füßen die 3 Pedale gleichzeitig bedienen und normal anfahren.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2017)

Wenn du mit dem Rückwärtsgang in der Bremse landest ist vor allem die Umsetzung bescheiden, das hat nichts mit der Funktion an sich zu tun.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2017)

Bei mir muss das Fahren in einem Fluss funktionieren, vor-zurück-zackzack, da kann ich mir nicht von der Berganfahrhilfe dazwischen funken lassen.  Es gibt keinen Hersteller wo die so biltzschnell reagiert, dass ich da nicht schon anfange einzukuppeln mit festgestellter Bremse.

Achso und die Schaltempfehlung im KI muss auch raus. Das ist echt nervig. Das ist nen S Modell und kein Eco Tech Fuelsave Gurke.  Laptimer ist top!


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2017)

Einen V60 D3 kann man in der Instrumententafel auf "Race" stellen (Drehzahlmesser und Temperaturen statt Schaltempfehlung und Green-Balken und einen S3 nicht? Ganz schwach Audi. (OK, dafür hat mich der V60 sonst mit fast garnichts überzeugt)

Ich hab durchaus schon Hilfen erlebt welche einfach nicht sofort zugreifen und generell wirklich nur bei Steigung greifen. Schon sollte bei deinen "vor-zurück-zackzack" nichts blockieren.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Mai 2017)

Bei meinem Civic greift die erst, wenn ich mehrere sekunden an einer steigung stehe. Hängt aber auch davon ab, wie stark jene ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

Grade das Martix LED Licht mal richtig anständig ausprobiert... 

Ist sehr schwer in Worte zu fassen, man muss das einfach mal gesehen haben.
Ich fahre innerorts mit Straßenbeleuchtung hinter einem Arosa her. Dann geht es aus dem Ort raus. Der Arosa blendet um und gleichzeitig schaltet das Matrix Licht auch auf. Vor dem Arosa ca 100 Meter so ein schwacher gelber Fleck. Rechts und Links von ihm 600 Meter weit alles gleißend hell erleuchtet. Er total verwirrt was auf einmal mit seinem Licht los ist blendet noch 2 Mal hin und her.  Dann sieht man den Fahrer mit seinem Beifahrer reden und nach links und rechts zeigen. Richtig gut.
In engen Kurven biegt man komplett erleuchtet ein, selbst wenn es 90° in der Stadt um eine Ecke geht. Und das nicht nur so 5 Meter wie mit diesem lächerlichen Abbiegelicht, sondern richtig normal als ob man da mit dem Abblendlicht grade reinleuchtet.
Die großen Autobahnschilder werden abgedimmt, damit die nicht blenden. Von oben bis unten alles komplett lesbar, selbst diese Schilder, die oben an Brücken über der Bahn hängen.
Die eigene Spur auf der Autobahn wird bis zum nächsten Auto oder bis zum Horizont erleuchtet. Rechts leuchtet er zwischen den anderen Autos durch den Wald oder den Acker an und man sieht die Augen wenn da Wild rumsteht, was gleich loslaufen will.   Der Gegenverkehr wenn vorhanden wird ausgesparrt, ansonsten erleuchtet man die Gegenfahrbahn gleich mit.

Das Beste an allem: Man muss nix selber machen. Außerdem kann man das System noch ganz normal wie immer überschreiben und einfach dauerhaft Fernlicht oder Abblendlicht anmachen, wenn das warum auch immer von Nöten ist. (Windschutzscheibe eingefroren oder so)

Ich hab jetzt nur ein kleines Problem... Mein nächstes Auto muss auch zwingend wieder Matrix LED haben.  Nen Rückschritt wieder auf Xenon oder gar Hallogen ist nicht mehr drin. Die Tage mache ich auf jeden Fall nen langes Video für Youtube, wo ich so ziemlich alles mal abfahre.


----------



## HordyH (18. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei mir muss das Fahren in einem Fluss funktionieren, vor-zurück-zackzack, da kann ich mir nicht von der Berganfahrhilfe dazwischen funken lassen.  Es gibt keinen Hersteller wo die so biltzschnell reagiert, dass ich da nicht schon anfange einzukuppeln mit festgestellter Bremse.
> 
> Achso und die Schaltempfehlung im KI muss auch raus. Das ist echt nervig. Das ist nen S Modell und kein Eco Tech Fuelsave Gurke.  Laptimer ist top!



Dann bist du anscheinend noch nicht jeden gefahren!

Bei meinem löst die Bremse sobald die Kupplung den kisspoint erreicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Volvo hat übrigens gerade den Diesel für tot erklärt:
> Volvo XC60, XC90, V70: Keine Neuentwicklung von Dieselmotoren - autobild.de



Ist doch für Leute die im Thema hängen nichts neues, das dürfte bei den anderen Herstellern, wenn die laufende Entwicklung durch ist, auch so sein. 
Es ist auch bei einer weiteren Neuentwicklung auf absehbare Sicht kein entsprechender Vorteil mehr kommen. Optimierungen werden die aber machen, so lange die die Motoren verkaufen..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2017)

@TBF 

Wo bleiben die Bilder vom S3?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> @TBF
> 
> Wo bleiben die Bilder vom S3?


Muss jetzt erstmal zur Waschanlage.  Gestern der erste richtig warme Tag da ist so ziemlich alles rausgekommen was Flügel hatte. Wir mussten auf dem Rückweg einmal anhalten weil man durch die Scheibe nichts mehr gesehen hatte. Da sind mindestens 3 Lagen Fiegen auf der Front.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2017)

Dann mach die Karre sauber und los


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erste Sache, die mir direkt negativ aufgefallen ist, das bei dem Auto die Berganfahhilfe eincodiert ist, obwohl ich die nicht gekauft hab!


Die brauchst du nicht kaufen, die ist schon mit drin ob du willst oder nicht. Da werden sich auch alle VW, egal ob da VW, die 4 ringe, das komische "S" oder der geflügelte pfeil drauf klebt, nicht viel nehmen. 
Gib aber bitte mal rückmeldung, ob das einfach aus zu kodieren ist oder nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie das gelöst wurde, da man ja nur beim rückwärts rollen 2sek angenagelt wird. Mich nervt es jedenfalls auch.
Und solltest du sowas wie den front assist drin haben (ist anzunehmen wegen deinem matrix led-licht), dann lass die bei audi gleich noch nach dem bremsassisten suchen. Das ding ist einfach nur mehr als nervig und bremst auch für abbiegende autos bzw. warnt auch vor leitpfosten, wenn die kurve mal etwas "enger" ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die brauchst du nicht kaufen, die ist schon mit drin ob du willst oder nicht. Da werden sich auch alle VW, egal ob da VW, die 4 ringe, das komische "S" oder der geflügelte pfeil drauf klebt, nicht viel nehmen.
> Gib aber bitte mal rückmeldung, ob das einfach aus zu kodieren ist oder nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie das gelöst wurde, da man ja nur beim rückwärts rollen 2sek angenagelt wird. Mich nervt es jedenfalls auch.
> Und solltest du sowas wie den front assist drin haben (ist anzunehmen wegen deinem matrix led-licht), dann lass die bei audi gleich noch nach dem bremsassisten suchen. Das ding ist einfach nur mehr als nervig und bremst auch für abbiegende autos bzw. warnt auch vor leitpfosten, wenn die kurve mal etwas "enger" ist.


Nope. Ich hab absolut kein Fahrassistenzsystem drin.   ...außer halt die ungewollte Berganfahrhilfe, die man mir einfach eincodiert hat, ohne das ich die 80 Euro bezahlt habe. Das war ja einer der Gründe, warum ich einen S3 gekauft habe. Da ist das gottseidank noch alles optional. 
Hätte ich was drin, wär mir das auf der Heimfahrt auf jeden Fall aufgefallen. Ganz sicher.

ABS, ESP und Traktionskontrolle, alles was man sich wünschen kann.

Der Leih-astra hatte auch dieses Crash-warn-ding drin, was man nicht mehr abschalten konnte. Immerhin kann man bei Opel das automatische Bremsen und den Rest ausschalten. Bleibt noch das nervige laute Piepen und das gelbe Licht ins Gesicht. Auf den 550km hat es bestimmt 20 mal ausgelöst und davon musste ich kein einziges Mal anschließend stark bremsen. Meine Kumpels im Auto waren davon schon total genervt.

Wo man Opel aber mal loben muss ist der Spritverbrauch. Ich hab wirklich die ganze Zeit Dauervollgas gefahren mit dem 1.6D Astra und der ging nicht über 8L/100.  Bergrunter waren sogar 235km/h Tacho drin.  Opel will ja wieder im Premiumsegment mitmischen aber irgendwie ist das alles nicht so richtig Premium. Man hat zwar theoretisch auch die ganze Ausstattung aber es funktioniert alles einfach nicht so 100%.
Bestes Beispiel war die 2 Zonen Klimaautomatik, die wir während der Fahrt immer mal wieder nachregeln mussten. Bei meinem S3 hab ich mir 20°C eingestellt, mein Beifahrer 21°C und dann einmal auf Auto gedrückt. Das wars. Bis jetzt steht die immer noch so ohne nachregeln oder was auch immer. Es funktioniert einfach so wie es soll.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Mai 2017)

Das hat weniger was mit Premium zu tun.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2017)

Doch, auf "Auto" stellen und dann nichts mehr tun müssen ist genau das was eine Premium-Regelung (für mich) bedeutet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die brauchst du nicht kaufen, die ist schon mit drin ob du willst oder nicht. Da werden sich auch alle VW, egal ob da VW, die 4 ringe, das komische "S" oder der geflügelte pfeil drauf klebt, nicht viel nehmen.
> Gib aber bitte mal rückmeldung, ob das einfach aus zu kodieren ist oder nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie das gelöst wurde, da man ja nur beim rückwärts rollen 2sek angenagelt wird. Mich nervt es jedenfalls auch.
> Und solltest du sowas wie den front assist drin haben (ist anzunehmen wegen deinem matrix led-licht), dann lass die bei audi gleich noch nach dem bremsassisten suchen. Das ding ist einfach nur mehr als nervig und bremst auch für abbiegende autos bzw. warnt auch vor leitpfosten, wenn die kurve mal etwas "enger" ist.



Hill Hold lässt sich bei fast allen VAG-Fahrzeugen einfach codieren (wenn das Fahrzeug denn Technisch in der Lage ist für Hill-Hold). 
Für welches Fahrzeug möchtest du denn wissen ob man es einfach codieren kann?


----------



## Seeefe (18. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Doch, auf "Auto" stellen und dann nichts mehr tun müssen ist genau das was eine Premium-Regelung (für mich) bedeutet.



Ich fahre keine "Premium"-Marke und meine 2-Zonen-Klimaautomatik macht was sie soll auf "Auto".


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2017)

Aussagenlogik 
Ein Premium Fahrzeug muss eine solche Lösung haben um sich "Premium" nennen zu dürfen, das heißt aber nicht dass andere Fahrzeuge das nicht auch können dürfen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dann mach die Karre sauber und los


So, ein paar langweilige Bilder hab ich schon. 

Die guten mit glühenden Bremsscheiben und Nachtfotos mit Langzeitbelichtung kommen erst nach der Einfahrphase. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...was mich grade schon wieder total aufregt das ich die Uhr manuell einstellen darf, weil ich kein Navi genommen habe.  Selbst mein 8L hatte ein DCF Modul.


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2017)

Nebelscheinwerfer durch Matrix-LED ersetzt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

Jop alles im Matrix Licht mit drin.  Der Knopf dafür hört jetzt auf den Namen "Allwetterlicht"... ...und funktioniert 10 mal besser als normale Nebelscheinwerfer.


----------



## fctriesel (18. Mai 2017)

Nett. Fährst du den nach Herstellerangabe ein?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2017)

Geile Kiste, viel Spaß damit


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2017)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Fährst du den nach Herstellerangabe ein?



Gibt es überhaupt noch Herstellerangaben ?
Würde für vielliecht 500km normal fahren (wegen dem Getriebe) und dann gib ihm 

@ Badfrag, nun fehlen nur noch vernünftige Räder+Reifen und etwas mehr Tiefgang


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Nett. Fährst du den nach Herstellerangabe ein?


Ja. Schön sanft, so wie Audi das sagt. 1000km maximal 4400 rpm und halbgas. Dann bis 1500km langsam mehr Drehzahl und mehr Last. Ab 1500km dann Knallgas. 



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Geile Kiste, viel Spaß damit


Danke.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2017)

Ja die gibt es. 

Beim Q2 (gerade erst das Handbuch gelesen^^) sind es 1500km Einfahrphase. 
Nicht untertourig fahren, aber auch nicht volle Kette.


----------



## Klutten (18. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Achso und die Schaltempfehlung im KI muss auch raus. Das ist echt nervig. Das ist nen S Modell und kein Eco Tech Fuelsave Gurke.


Tja, die Schaltempfehlung ist für Fahrzeuge mit Schaltgetriebe gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und mittlerweile Bestandteil der Betriebserlaubnis. 

Raus codiert = keine Betriebserlaubnis mehr.

...dazu kommt, dass der kleinste eigene Codiereingriff die Garantie zum Erlöschen bringt. Meinem Kumpel hat Audi nicht mal die Öltemperatur im Kombiinstrument seines RS3 genehmigt und gleich auf die Garantie verwiesen.


----------



## fctriesel (18. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja. Schön sanft, so wie Audi das sagt. 1000km maximal 4400 rpm und halbgas. Dann bis 1500km langsam mehr Drehzahl und mehr Last. Ab 1500km dann Knallgas.
> 
> 
> Danke.


Ist das noch der CJX-Motor? Ich hab meinem schon gleich zu Beginn richtig Last gegeben. Bin der Meinung es macht einen Motor weich wenn der so lange geschont wird.


----------



## Falk (18. Mai 2017)

Schöner Wagen. Hab mich da mal durch den Konfigurator geklickt, hätte wahrscheinlich ein paar Multimedia-Spielereien noch mitgenommen (Virtual Cockpit z.B.) - aber das ist eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Mai 2017)

Wie man das Virtual Cockpit nicht nehmen kann, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.. Sonst schönes Auto


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Tja, die Schaltempfehlung ist für Fahrzeuge mit Schaltgetriebe gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und mittlerweile Bestandteil der Betriebserlaubnis.
> 
> Raus codiert = keine Betriebserlaubnis mehr.
> 
> ...dazu kommt, dass der kleinste eigene Codiereingriff die Garantie zum Erlöschen bringt. Meinem Kumpel hat Audi nicht mal die Öltemperatur im Kombiinstrument seines RS3 genehmigt und gleich auf die Garantie verwiesen.


Hmmm ok dann bleibt die Schaltanzeige wohl. xD

Öltemperatur hab ich zum Glück schon drin.  Wegen dem Bergbremsding fahre ich morgen bei Audi vorbei.



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wie man das Virtual Cockpit nicht nehmen kann, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.. Sonst schönes Auto


Dafür hab ich 3500 Gründe und außerdem würde ich bei kaltem Auto mein KI auch gerne ablesen können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich 3500 Gründe und außerdem würde ich bei kaltem Auto mein KI auch gerne ablesen können.



Das funktioniert auch bei tiefsten Temperaturen noch perfekt


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das funktioniert auch bei tiefsten Temperaturen noch perfekt


Nachdem die Heizung vom LCD das Panel ausreichend vorgeheizt hat...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2017)

Das heizt so schnell auf, dass du es gar nicht merkst.
Sonst hätte das Tacho keine Zulassung erhalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Hill Hold lässt sich bei fast allen VAG-Fahrzeugen einfach codieren (wenn das Fahrzeug denn Technisch in der Lage ist für Hill-Hold).
> Für welches Fahrzeug möchtest du denn wissen ob man es einfach codieren kann?


Ich will das nicht rein sondern heraus haben bei meinem caddy 4. 
Ich finde sowas einfach nur albern. Wer nicht anfahren kann, kann schon das grundlegenste nicht und sollte deshalb eher nochmal in die fahrschule. Ich mein, es steigt auch keiner in einen flieger wo man nicht weiß, ob der pilot das ding bis zum ende der startbahn überhaupt nach oben bekommt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2017)

Naja, wenn dir einer beim Versuch anzufahren auf den Wagen rollt hilft es dir auch nichts dass er es in der Fahrschule hätte lernen sollen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Mai 2017)

Ich finds ganz angenehm, fühle mich in meiner Ehre als Autofahrer auch nicht gekränkt, das mein Auto eine Berganfahrhilfe besitzt


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das heizt so schnell auf, dass du es gar nicht merkst.
> Sonst hätte das Tacho keine Zulassung erhalten.


Der eigentliche Grund war bei mir aber das man einen ganzen Rattenschwanz an teuren Extras nehmen muss.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin durchaus in der Lage bei 35° Steigung noch ohne zurückrollen anzufahren. Man kann ja schließlich mit 2 Füßen die 3 Pedale gleichzeitig bedienen und normal anfahren.



Ich auch, habe das ja schließlich in der Fahrschule gelernt. 
Ich würde solche Funktionen aber grundsätzlich mitnehmen 

Aber Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto, da bin ich echt neidisch drauf 

Wenn ich irgendwann im Lotto gewinne, ist ein A4 meiner. Das ist mein absoluter Favorit, wenn ich betrachte was es momentan so auf dem Automarkt gibt.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaniZz (18. Mai 2017)

Ja,  Extras und AUDI 

Da kann man froh sein in der Basis, 4 Räder und ein Motor zu bekommen ohne Aufpreis zu bezahlen 

Schickes Ding,  gefällt mir nur nicht als sportsback


----------



## Lee (18. Mai 2017)

Berganfahrhilfe finde ich bei Automatik ein Muss und auch sehr sinnvoll. Bei meinem Schalter hingegen eher lästig und auch schlecht umgesetzt. Der Schwellenwert bei dem die Bremse lößt ist einfach zu hoch angesetzt. Entweder man kommt nicht vom Fleck oder man macht einen kräftigen Satz nach vorne. Mit der Handbremse bin ich da weitaus feinfühliger. Gut fand ichs beim VW Transporter T5, den ich bei der Post gefahren bin. Bei dem wurd die Berganfahrhilfe nur aktiviert, wenn man im Stand das Bremspedal bis auf Anschlag durchgedrückt hat. Und der Schwellenwert war auch nicht so groß. Man konnte also zum einen kontrollieren, wann die Hilfe greift und zum anderen auch sinnvoll nutzen


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. Mai 2017)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Berganfahrhilfe beim Focus garnicht schlecht finde.

Ich glaube die setzt sogar erst ein, wenn ich die Bremse etwas stärker halte und auch definitiv nur, wenn die Straße steil genug ist. Lösen tut die dann halt nach ~3 Sekunden oder wenn ich entsprechend den Schleifpunkt mit der Kupplung erreiche.


Ich denke aber, dass das auch aufs Auto und den Fahrer ankommt. Ich kenne auch Leute, die das mit der Handbremse verdammt gut machen, aber dafür bin ich dann wieder nicht feinfühlig genug


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2017)

Bei nem DKG wird es wohl technisch gar nicht ohne Berganfahrhilfe gehen wenn man nicht ständig die Kupplung töten will. (M)Ein Wandler hat das effektiv eh dabei.

Ein Lottogewinn-Auto wäre bei mir definitiv kein Audi.


----------



## Flybarless (18. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm ok dann bleibt die Schaltanzeige wohl. xD
> 
> Öltemperatur hab ich zum Glück schon drin.  Wegen dem Bergbremsding fahre ich morgen bei Audi vorbei.
> 
> ...



Die Öltemperaturanzeige hat sogar der Rentner Golf Plus meiner Eltern. Der Trau ich genauso wenig wie der der Fake Kühltemperaturanzeige
meines BMWs. Unter 60 Grad zeigt sie garnichts an, und ich gehe davon aus das nach oben die Anzeige gedeckelt wird
damit der Kunde nicht unruig wird wenn er mal auf der Autobahn oder Strecke richtig am angasen ist.


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. Mai 2017)

Als ich fahr jeden Tag ausm Hof raus an ner nicht unerheblichen Steigung an, und benutz dafür nie die Handbremse.
Nur mit Handbremse anfahren zu können würde mich tierisch nerven.
Der Fahrschul B8 hatte aber auch den ganzen Berganfahrmist.

Wie oft ich da gegen die Bremse angefahren bin, weil er die selbst beim einbiegen in ne Straße an ner minimalen Steigung gehalten hat  
Aber dank Feingefühl musste die Bremse dann halt bisschen arbeiten bis er sich mal zum lösen bequemt hat


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, wenn dir einer beim Versuch anzufahren auf den Wagen rollt hilft es dir auch nichts dass er es in der Fahrschule hätte lernen sollen.


Das nehme ich halt in kauf. Außerdem kann man ja etwas abstand zum vordermann lassen und wenn man sieht "das wird nix" kann man auch den abstand zum hintermann noch etwas mit nutzen. 
Allerdings erschließt sich mir ernsthaft nicht, wie man, notfalls unter zu hilfe nahme der handbremse, nicht sauber anfahren kann.


Flybarless schrieb:


> Die Öltemperaturanzeige hat sogar der Rentner Golf Plus meiner Eltern. Der Trau ich genauso wenig wie der der Fake Kühltemperaturanzeige
> meines BMWs. Unter 60 Grad zeigt sie garnichts an, und ich gehe davon aus das nach oben die Anzeige gedeckelt wird
> damit der Kunde nicht unruig wird wenn er mal auf der Autobahn oder Strecke richtig am angasen ist.


Mein caddy zeigt auch die öltemp an und es geht bei 50 grad los. Eher unangenehme temperaturen kann die übrigens auch. Hatte auch schonmal 127 grad auf der anzeige bei dauervollgas und das geht mitunter recht flott. 100% geb ich da aber auch nicht drauf. (an welcher stelle wird eigentlich gemessen?)
Dafür hat sich, seit dem elektronik-update, der lüfter vorne beruhigt. Der springt jetzt kaum noch an. Endlich ruhe da vorne...


----------



## Falk (18. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei nem DKG wird es wohl technisch gar nicht ohne Berganfahrhilfe gehen wenn man nicht ständig die Kupplung töten will. (M)Ein Wandler hat das effektiv eh dabei.
> 
> Ein Lottogewinn-Auto wäre bei mir definitiv kein Audi.



Mein 10 Jahre alter Golf V mit DSG hat keine „Berganfahr-Hilfe“. Habe aber auch noch nicht erlebt, dass er auf „D“ oder „S“ rückwährts gerollt wäre. Jedenfalls nicht in der Zeit, die man braucht, um von Bremse auf Gas zu wechseln. Und im aller schlimmsten Fall, hat man halt noch ne Handbremse...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

Wofür sollte man die Handbremse zum Anfahren nehmen?  Ihr habt doch alle 2 gesunde Füße und 3 Pedale. Wenn das jetzt eine richtig gute Steigung ist(30°+) und man wirklich keinen Millimeter zurückrollen will, dann gibt man halt schon vorher ein bischen Gas.

Mit links die Kupplung ganz drin. Dann man rechts die Spitze auf die Bremse. Mit der rechten Hacke ein bischen Drehzahl anheben. So festhalten. Dann mit links Kupplung bis zum Schleifpunkt loslassen, im gleichen Moment die Bremse loslasssen und die rechte Spitze auf das Gas schwenken.

Schwups fährt man bei 30°+ ohne jemals zurückrollen an. Wenn ich so normal anfahre dann rolle ich halt 20-30mm zurück oder sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habe es in der Fahrschule gelernt, das Auto mit der Kupplung "zu halten".

Also: 
1. Bremse treten
2. Kupplung kommen lassen, bis der Schleifpunkt kommt -> Das Auto "losfahren will"
3. Fuß langsam von der Bremse nehmen, darauf achten, dass das Auto nicht nach hinten wegrollt
4. Langsam gas geben und den Fuß langsam von der Kupplung nehmen, bis diese vollständig gelöst ist.

Mit dieser Vorgehensweise habe ich bisher eigentlich nie Probleme gehabt, wenn man das Auto als Problemfaktor auslässt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich habe es in der Fahrschule gelernt, das Auto mit der Kupplung "zu halten".
> 
> Also:
> 1. Bremse treten
> ...


Das kannst du aber nicht bei steilen Steigungen machen. Soviel Drehmoment hat im Leerlauf vielleicht ein V12 mit 8 Liter Hubraum. Außerdem rockt das ziemlich die Kupplung.


----------



## Falk (18. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wofür sollte man die Handbremse zum Anfahren nehmen?  Ihr habt doch alle 2 gesunde Füße und 3 Pedale. Wenn das jetzt eine richtig gute Steigung ist(30°+) und man wirklich keinen Millimeter zurückrollen will, dann gibt man halt schon vorher ein bischen Gas.
> 
> Mit links die Kupplung ganz drin. Dann man rechts die Spitze auf die Bremse. Mit der rechten Hacke ein bischen Drehzahl anheben. So festhalten. Dann mit links Kupplung bis zum Schleifpunkt loslassen, im gleichen Moment die Bremse loslasssen und die rechte Spitze auf das Gas schwenken.
> 
> Schwups fährt man bei 30°+ ohne jemals zurückrollen an. Wenn ich so normal anfahre dann rolle ich halt 20-30mm zurück oder sowas in der Richtung.



Oder halt 

- Handbremse anziehen (was bei einem starken Gefälle eh nicht weiter schadet)
- Gasgeben / Kupplung kommen lassen bis man merkt, dass der Wagen vorwärts will (bevor die Kupplung raucht ^^)
- Handbremse lösen

Risiko dabei: Kupplung zu schnell kommen lassen - zack Motor aus 

(so wurde es zumindest auch bei uns in der Fahrschule gelehrt - zu Golf IV Zeiten)


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2017)

Oder man fährt einfach Automatik


----------



## Captn (18. Mai 2017)

Das dachte ich mir auch. Dann hat man auch nur zwei Pedale.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Mai 2017)

Bei ner Wandlerautomatik geht das, bei DSG eben nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2017)

DSG ist auch keine Automatik. Genau so wenig wie SMG oder DKG.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2017)

Son S3 ist ja garnicht so teuer wie ich dachte, aber leider kein Kombi.
Bei mir wirds in ein paar Jahren dann doch nen Leon Cupra ST oder Golf R Kombi.
Ausser natürlich, Skoda schafft es endlich den Octavia RS mit Allrad zu bauen und das auch beim Benziner.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Mai 2017)

Mit der aktuellen Front könnten die nen 800PS V12 da mit Allrad und allem für 25.000€ anbieten, das würde ich nicht kaufen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich will das nicht rein sondern heraus haben bei meinem caddy 4.
> Ich finde sowas einfach nur albern. Wer nicht anfahren kann, kann schon das grundlegenste nicht und sollte deshalb eher nochmal in die fahrschule. Ich mein, es steigt auch keiner in einen flieger wo man nicht weiß, ob der pilot das ding bis zum ende der startbahn überhaupt nach oben bekommt.



Wenn man es "rein codieren" kann, kann man es auch "raus codieren". Du setzt ja einfach nur ein Bit auf ein oder aus.


----------



## fatlace (19. Mai 2017)

Schöner s3, wobei ich das arablau genommen hätte 
hab mir den aus spass gerade mal konfiguriert, da lande ich bei 57k, der listenpreis von meinem golf liegt bei 43k  Motor und getriebe sind bei uns jedenfalls gleich 
Meine einfahrphase bestand daraus den ersten tank normal leer zu fahren, musste eh knapp 300km mit 140 auf der ab nachhause.
Die zweite tankfüllung gabs dann schon vollgas, hab jetzt 5300km drauf, hat sich noch keinen schluck öl genehmigt,  das öl ist auch noch sehr hell, werde aber bei 6000km auf addinol 5w40 oder auf mobil1 0w40 wechseln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Schöner s3, wobei ich das arablau genommen hätte
> hab mir den aus spass gerade mal konfiguriert, da lande ich bei 57k, der listenpreis von meinem golf liegt bei 43k  Motor und getriebe sind bei uns jedenfalls gleich
> Meine einfahrphase bestand daraus den ersten tank normal leer zu fahren, musste eh knapp 300km mit 140 auf der ab nachhause.
> Die zweite tankfüllung gabs dann schon vollgas, hab jetzt 5300km drauf, hat sich noch keinen schluck öl genehmigt,  das öl ist auch noch sehr hell, werde aber bei 6000km auf addinol 5w40 oder auf mobil1 0w40 wechseln.


Der Golf hat auch 310 PS? 
...wer kauft denn bitte nach Listenpreis?  Ich meine nicht jeder kennt alle möglichen Kfz Buden in seiner Umgebung persönlich und bekommt über Vitamin B Großkundenrabatt aber was raushandeln geht immer.


----------



## fatlace (19. Mai 2017)

Nein, es ist aber trotzdem der gleiche motor, der is im gti, gti clubsport, golf r, s3 drin usw 
ich kann ja nir die listenpreise vergleichen, jeder kriegt ja andere prozente, bei mir waren es knapp 20% nachlass.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Nein, es ist aber trotzdem der gleiche motor, der is im gti, gti clubsport, golf r, s3 drin usw



Streiche den normalen GTI, dann passt das


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Mai 2017)

Ich hab auch die Berganfahrhilfe bei meinem Ibiza drin, finde ich bisher nicht störend. Ich kann auch ohne (sowohl mit als auch ohne Handbremse), aber wozu?
Bei mir macht das Teil sofort aus wenn die Kupplung Kontakt hat, keine Probleme.

Und Öltemp kann mir meiner auch im MFD anzeigen, der S3 kann das echt nicht??
Ich könnte auch beides ein-/auscodieren, du kommst aber ja nicht wirklich aus meiner Ecke...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2017)

Grade mal bei Audi gewesen und versucht die olle Anfahrhilfe rauszubekommen...

Der Verkauf so: WTF  das ist optional das dürfte nicht drin sein.
Die Werkstatt so: Hmmm mal gucken... 

Im Moment geht es weder von Audi aus noch per VCDS. Auto ist noch zu neu. Ich hab auch selber überall mal mit rübergeguckt und probiert aber es geht nicht. 
Naja mal nen bischen warten bis das Auto die richtigen Codierungen bekommt. Vielleicht frage ich auch mal direkt in Ingolstadt bei der Kundenbetreuung an.


----------



## 4B11T (19. Mai 2017)

Ich denke da kommst in den einschlägigen Foren am weitesten... ein paar VCDS Freaks gibts immer, die alles kodieren können, bevor VW/Audi selbst weiß, dass es die Möglichkeit überhaupt gibt. VCDS geht ja mittlwerweile auch per "Fernwartung" oder jemand in deiner Nähe hat eins und kommt für ein paar Euro vorbei.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber nicht bei steilen Steigungen machen. Soviel Drehmoment hat im Leerlauf vielleicht ein V12 mit 8 Liter Hubraum. Außerdem rockt das ziemlich die Kupplung.



Gut, wir haben im Norddeutschen Flachland aber auch nicht so steile steigungen. 
Alles, was ich bisher hier hatte, konnte ich mit der Kupplung halten.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2017)

Was genau ist denn an der Berganfahrhilfe nun so schlimm? Ich hatte damit nie Probleme. Auch nicht beim Rangieren am Berg. Die ganzen "Horrorgeschichten", die das Teil als so unheimlich schlimm beschreiben, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.  Sobald man Gas gibt, ist das Teil wieder deaktiviert. Zumindest bei den Autos die ich kenne.


----------



## Flybarless (19. Mai 2017)

Kommt auf die Autos an. Richtig negativ aufgefallen ist mir die Berganfahrhilfe zb, beim Corsa D OPC. Da muss man erstmal eine Gedenksekunde 
auch beim einparken auf gerader Strecke einlegen ehe es Rückwärts geht. Sonst "klemmts" hinten. Bei neueren VAG Modellen fiel sie mir bisher
nicht Negativ auf. Wobei man da die "Gedenksekunde" schon durch das DSG Getriebe beim Einparken hat was meist vorhanden war...


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2017)

Schnelles Rangieren ist da einfach nicht drin. Oder wenn ich z.B. am Hang geparkt habe zwischen 2 Autos und dann ausparken will. 1. Gang rein, kurz die Bremse lösen, ein bischen rückwarts rollen, dann Gas und weg. Da will ich nicht erst warten bis sich die Berganfahrhilfe überlegt das Auto doch rollen zu lassen.
Wenn man nicht flott und flüssig fährt, sondern schön langsam und stufenweise wie in der Fahrschule, dann fällt einem das eventuell gar nicht auf.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Mai 2017)

Wenn die Berganfahrhilfe eine vernünftige ist, lässt sie das einen auch flott erledigen. 

Oder natürlich du fährst flotter als alle anderen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Mai 2017)

Keep cool, versuch mal nicht immer der Hektik zu verfallen  das Leben kann auch gerade mit der Entdeckung der Langsamkeit an Qualität gewinnen.

Mir fällt ein dass ich doch noch mal ne Enfield 325 Diesel brauche.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn an der Berganfahrhilfe nun so schlimm? Ich hatte damit nie Probleme. Auch nicht beim Rangieren am Berg. Die ganzen "Horrorgeschichten", die das Teil als so unheimlich schlimm beschreiben, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.  Sobald man Gas gibt, ist das Teil wieder deaktiviert. Zumindest bei den Autos die ich kenne.



Sehe ich auch so.
Bei mir geht das Ding erst bei ziemlich krassen Steigungen rein......und wenn ich losfahre, geht sie raus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn man es "rein codieren" kann, kann man es auch "raus codieren". Du setzt ja einfach nur ein Bit auf ein oder aus.


Tja... Wenn du mir das machen könntest? Die werkstatt wird wohl nicht dergleichen tun und ich habe weder das passende equipment noch das wissen, welches bit ich umtreten muß. 


keinnick schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn an der Berganfahrhilfe nun so schlimm?


Ihre eigentliche funktion? Beim rangieren am berg ist das blöde ding mehr als hinderlich da du jedes mal warten mußt bis die bremse los lässt und das nur, weil man 20cm zurück muß. (stichwort einparken am berg in enge parklücke-> da ist es fatal sich "langsam" an den optimalen bremsdruck heran zu arbeiten)


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schnelles Rangieren ist da einfach nicht drin. Oder wenn ich z.B. am Hang geparkt habe zwischen 2 Autos und dann ausparken will. 1. Gang rein, kurz die Bremse lösen, ein bischen rückwarts rollen, dann Gas und weg.


Na das geht ja noch. Mit einem transporter an einem steilen hang einparken in eine parklücke, wo man am ende nur 5cm hinter dem vordermann steht und noch gerade so die heckklappe auf bekommt, ist mit anfahrhilfe extrem lustig. Da ist es dann aber auch nicht mit 1-2 zügen getan. Man will ja auch nicht weiter als 10cm vom bordstein entfernt stehen.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Bei mir geht das Ding erst bei ziemlich krassen Steigungen rein......und wenn ich losfahre, geht sie raus


Wenn dich die anfahrhilfe an einer steigung nicht an ort und stelle hält, hat sie aber ihren zweck verfehlt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Keep cool, versuch mal nicht immer der Hektik zu verfallen  das Leben kann auch gerade mit der Entdeckung der Langsamkeit an Qualität gewinnen.


Langsam fahren macht mich hibbelig und ungeduldig. Ich hab 2 Hände und 2 Beine und wenn die beim Fahren gleichzeitig verschiedene Sachen erledigen und die Bewegungsabläufe direkt anknüpfen und in einander übergehen, dann fühlt sich das gut an.

Wenn ich bei jemand mitfahre, der so richtig Fahrschule fährt, dann bekomme ich nen Vogel.  Erst langsam abbremsen, dann die Kupplung treten, auf Stillstand des Autos warten, dann erst die Hand zum Schaltknüppel, in N schalten, dann in R, warten bis die Hand wieder am Lenkrad ist, danach erst die Kupplung zum Schleifpunkt holen... ...mitlerweile bekomme ich auf dem Beifahrersitz schon einen Anfall: AHHHHHH maaaaach hinnäääääää  

Genauso wenn ich in einem Auto mitfahre und der Fahrer fährt an einer Ampel nicht zum gleichen Zeitpunkt an wie der Vordermann. Ich denke dann immer schon: Los fahr! Jetzt losfahren! Wann geht es los? Der ist schon 5 Meter weg! HALLOOO! Eingeschlafen? Ganz schlimm.


----------



## the_leon (19. Mai 2017)

Alter ey, das mit der Fahrschule geht mir auf den Sack.
Ich darf nicht einfach den Rückwärtsgang reinhauen und dann gemütlich rückwärtsfahren sondern muss das ja alles Stufenweise mit der Kupplung machen, weil man ja sonst viel zu schnell ist...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tja... Wenn du mir das machen könntest? Die werkstatt wird wohl nicht dergleichen tun und ich habe weder das passende equipment noch das wissen, welches bit ich umtreten muß.



Ich kann ja einfach mal schauen ob ich was zu finde. Wie genau ist die Modellbezeichnung deines Caddys? (Bei meinem A3 wäre das Beispielsweise 8p bzw 8pa)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Mai 2017)

01k oder 01j afaik.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tja... Wenn du mir das machen könntest? Die werkstatt wird wohl nicht dergleichen tun und ich habe weder das passende equipment noch das wissen, welches bit ich umtreten muß.


Wenn du magst, kann ich dir per PN einen Kontakt geben. Ob der noch "aktiv" ist, kann ich dir aber nicht genau sagen. Der kommt auch aus der Region, auf halben Wege treffen ist da sicherlich möglich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2017)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Ist das noch der CJX-Motor?


Hab grade mal nachgeguckt. Ist der CJXG verbaut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich kann ja einfach mal schauen ob ich was zu finde. Wie genau ist die Modellbezeichnung deines Caddys? (Bei meinem A3 wäre das Beispielsweise 8p bzw 8pa)


Das ist garnicht so einfach zu sagen. Eigentlich ist der caddy 4 (ab 2015) vom typ "SA" wobei mein langer caddy ein SAJ sein sollte. Viele handeln den aber noch als 2K, also als caddy 3, wohl weil der 4er eigentlich nur ein größeres facelift ist.


Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, kann ich dir per PN einen Kontakt geben. Ob der noch "aktiv" ist, kann ich dir aber nicht genau sagen. Der kommt auch aus der Region, auf halben Wege treffen ist da sicherlich möglich.


Ich versuche es im hinterkopf zu behalten, weil in der warmen jahreszeit hab ich nicht so viel zeit wobei ich jetzt einfach mal auf einen halben tag nichts tun pro woche bestehe. (sonntag nachmittag) Ansonsten kann ich das mit dem wochenende ja gleich ganz weg lassen. 
Und nächste woche ist zum männertag ja auch wieder stock-car in gablenz (crimmitschau) bzw. die AVD sachsenrallye in zwickau. Das erinnert mich auch schon wieder daran, das ich noch die 2-3km schotter dieser rallye suchen muß, die da in der ausschreibung stehen...


----------



## worco (20. Mai 2017)

@TBF, Ich nehme an du hast nicht den "Berghalteassistent" oder wie das Ding heißt. Das kostet 80Euro, und du hast dann den kleinen Knopf neben der Handbremse, ansonsten ist da nen Münzschlitz.
Was standardmäßig in allen A3 drin ist ist die Berganfahrhilfe, die für 2 Sekunden oder so die Bremse hält, der aufpreispflichtige Assi hält die Bremse solange bis du stark genug gegen fährst.

Abgesehen davon aktiviert der sich nur wenn man stark genug bremst. Wenn man nicht will das die Bremse gehalten wird kann man also einfach degressiv bremsen und dan ganz normal losfahren.
Ansonsten: Schickes Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2017)

worco schrieb:


> @TBF, Ich nehme an du hast nicht den "Berghalteassistent" oder wie das Ding heißt. Das kostet 80Euro, und du hast dann den kleinen Knopf neben der Handbremse, ansonsten ist da nen Münzschlitz.
> Was standardmäßig in allen A3 drin ist ist die Berganfahrhilfe, die für 2 Sekunden oder so die Bremse hält, der aufpreispflichtige Assi hält die Bremse solange bis du stark genug gegen fährst.
> 
> Abgesehen davon aktiviert der sich nur wenn man stark genug bremst. Wenn man nicht will das die Bremse gehalten wird kann man also einfach degressiv bremsen und dan ganz normal losfahren.
> Ansonsten: Schickes Auto.


Das sind 2 verschiedene Sachen?  Der Knopf neben der Handbremse ist auf jeden Fall nicht vorhanden, da ist ein Münzhalter. ...hab ja auch die 80 Euro nicht bezahlt. 

Komisch das es niemand bei Audi wusste, das es 2 verschiedene Sachen sind. Dann ergibt das auch Sinn mit den Codierungen in VCDS. Das kostenpflichtige konnte man da auf "Immer an", Immer Aus", und "letzte Einstellung" setzen. Bei der Berganfahrhilfe konnte man nur die Löseschwelle auf "Früh", "Normal" und "Spät" stellen. Einen Unterschied zwischen den Stufen merkt man aber nicht. Sobald man am Berg stand, hat er den immer 2 Sekunden gehalten.
Noch weniger bremsen ist quasi nicht möglich, weil man dann nicht mehr am Berg stehen bleibt. Das geht wahrscheinlich nur an leichten Steigungen.

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## fatlace (20. Mai 2017)

worco schrieb:


> @TBF, Ich nehme an du hast nicht den "Berghalteassistent" oder wie das Ding heißt. Das kostet 80Euro, und du hast dann den kleinen Knopf neben der Handbremse, ansonsten ist da nen Münzschlitz.
> Was standardmäßig in allen A3 drin ist ist die Berganfahrhilfe, die für 2 Sekunden oder so die Bremse hält, der aufpreispflichtige Assi hält die Bremse solange bis du stark genug gegen fährst.
> 
> Abgesehen davon aktiviert der sich nur wenn man stark genug bremst. Wenn man nicht will das die Bremse gehalten wird kann man also einfach degressiv bremsen und dan ganz normal losfahren.
> Ansonsten: Schickes Auto.



hast du das mit dsg getestet?
mit leichtem bremsen kann man beim dsg auch die start stop automatik umgehen, ABER dabei schleift die kupplung vom dsg, das würde ich zb nicht machen.
ich hab im golf auch son auto hold, bin da aber auch kein fan von und habe es deaktiviert


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist garnicht so einfach zu sagen. Eigentlich ist der caddy 4 (ab 2015) vom typ "SA" wobei mein langer caddy ein SAJ sein sollte. Viele handeln den aber noch als 2K, also als caddy 3, wohl weil der 4er eigentlich nur ein größeres facelift ist.



Bei den Bezeichnungen muss man bei VW etwas Vorsicht walten lassen. Modell, Typ, interne Bezeichnung verschwimmen da etwas. Golf V und VI waren nach außen auch vom Fahrzeugtyp als 1K im Fahrzeugschein ausgewiesen, intern war dann der Golf V ein 1K und der Golf VI ein 5K.


----------



## janni851 (20. Mai 2017)

Melde mich auch Mal wieder  mein Corsa war zwischenzeitlich zur Inspektion und da ich zwischenzeitlich mal einen Bordstein mitgenommen habe (musste einem Bus ausweichen) habe ich die Werkstatt gebeten, die Achse zu vermessen (Auto zieht nach links). Was soll ich sagen, Achsteile in Ordnung, Vermessung ohne Auffälligkeiten, also wollten die mich wieder fahren lassen. Ich auf eine Probefahrt mit dem Meister bestanden, Meister ist gefahren, Auto fährt nach links. Das Ende vom Lied ist, die haben keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Hatte jemand sowas zufällig auch schon mal?

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mosed (20. Mai 2017)

Das Auto zieht immer nach links, auch wenn man das Lenkrad grade hält oder meinst du es zieht nach links, wenn man das Lenkrad los lässt und dann Gas gibt oder bremst?

- Den Reifenluftdruck werden die ja geprüft haben?!
- Eine Bremse schleift?


----------



## janni851 (20. Mai 2017)

Das Auto zieht nach links, wenn man das Lenkrad locker hält und konstant eine Geschwindigkeit fährt (Tempomat bspw. auf 50 km/h eingestellt). Normalerweise sollte er dir Spur halten. 

Reifendrücke sind geprüft und die Werkstatt hat auch Mal die Reifen achsgleich getauscht, also links vorne nach rechts vorne etc. 

Bremsen schleifen nicht :/

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## worco (20. Mai 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> hast du das mit dsg getestet?
> mit leichtem bremsen kann man beim dsg auch die start stop automatik umgehen, ABER dabei schleift die kupplung vom dsg, das würde ich zb nicht machen.
> ich hab im golf auch son auto hold, bin da aber auch kein fan von und habe es deaktiviert



Nope, ich fahr den 184PS Diesel als HS. Könnte tatsächlich sein das das beim DSG nicht funktioniert mit dem leichten Bremsen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2017)

Was habt ihr eigentlich immer so im Auto? Ich muss jetzt für meinen neuen wieder alles besorgen, von daher bin ich mal neugierig. 

Also bei mir ist das hier drin:
-Warndreieck + Warnwesten für Anzahl der Sitze
-Decke
-Verbandskasten
-Messer
-Gurtschneider
-Feuerstahl
-Glasbrecher
-High Power LED Taschenlampe mit Lithium Batterien (SOS+Strobe Funktion)
-Zusammenziehbares Abschleppseil min. 3,5 Tonnen
-Starthilfekabel
-Straßenatlas
-Handfeger (Holz mit Naturhaar)
-Schlitzschraubendreher, Wagenheber, Radkreuz oder 17er Winkelschlüssel
-Tirefit oder Reserverad mit 5 Radschrauben
-Ersatzglühlampe jeder Art(wenn das Auto noch Glühlampen hat)
-1 Liter Motoröl, 1 Liter Wasser(auch trinkbar)

Zusätzlich in Winter:
-Eiskratzer
-Scheibenenteiser
-Schneeketten
-Schneeschaufel steckbar

Die Sachen haben mir schon oft den Arsch gerettet. 



janni851 schrieb:


> Melde mich auch Mal wieder  mein Corsa war zwischenzeitlich zur Inspektion und da ich zwischenzeitlich mal einen Bordstein mitgenommen habe (musste einem Bus ausweichen) habe ich die Werkstatt gebeten, die Achse zu vermessen (Auto zieht nach links). Was soll ich sagen, Achsteile in Ordnung, Vermessung ohne Auffälligkeiten, also wollten die mich wieder fahren lassen. Ich auf eine Probefahrt mit dem Meister bestanden, Meister ist gefahren, Auto fährt nach links. Das Ende vom Lied ist, die haben keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Hatte jemand sowas zufällig auch schon mal?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


Da ist ganz offensichtlich was krum gefahren. Man kann ein krummes Fahwerk nicht vermessen, das Auto wird danach nie wieder grade fahren.
Den Achsteilen sieht man es erst bei extremer Verformung von außen an.
Ich würde auf der Seite wo du den Bordstein gerammt hast die Querlenker und Spurstangen tauschen, vermessen und gucken ob der wieder grade fährt. Ist das immer noch nicht der Fall, Radträger und Federbein(VA) tauschen.
Im schlimmsten Fall ist der Achsträger selber krum, das wird dann etwas teurer.(wobei man da schon ziemlich heftig einschlagen muss)


----------



## Seeefe (20. Mai 2017)

Taschenlampe
Warndreieck
Verbandskasten
Warnwesten
Reparaturset für die Reifen
Handy-Ladekabel
Decke
Scheibenreiniger +Tuch

Zumindest wenn keine längeren Strecken geplant sind.

Mehr jedenfalls nicht, mag sich vielleicht unbeholfen anhören, aber für den Rest habe ich eine Adac-Mitgliedschaft. Die kam bisher aber nicht zum Einsatz.

Damit das so bleibt checke ich den Wagen ab und an so gut wie ich es kann.


----------



## magicbrownie (20. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich immer so im Auto? Ich muss jetzt für meinen neuen wieder alles besorgen, von daher bin ich mal neugierig.
> 
> Also bei mir ist das hier drin:
> -Warndreieck + Warnwesten für Anzahl der Sitze
> ...


Ich kann alles nachvollziehen, bis auf den Feuerstahl. Warum man sowas im Auto hat ist mir schleierhaft


----------



## janni851 (20. Mai 2017)

Also heftig war der Einschlag nicht, vielleicht mit 40 km/h, hab ja auch gebremst. Allerdings bezweilfle ich jetzt Mal das dir Werkstatt mehr dem Teilen die du genannt hast geschaut hat @TheBadFrag. Ich werde sie Mal drauf ansprechen.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (20. Mai 2017)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Ich kann alles nachvollziehen, bis auf den Feuerstahl. Warum man sowas im Auto hat ist mir schleierhaft


Na, bei unseren weiten, unerschlossenen Landstrichen und 230Einwohner/km2 kann es passieren, mehrere Tage auf sich allein gestellt sein zu müssen  Da kann ein Lagerfeuer nicht schaden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2017)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Ich kann alles nachvollziehen, bis auf den Feuerstahl. Warum man sowas im Auto hat ist mir schleierhaft


Schonmal nen Feuerzeug im Auto liegen lassen? Keine gute Idee.  Benzin Feuerzeuge stinken, die mit Gas explodieren wenn man Pech hat oder sind einfach leer nach einer Weile.
Außerdem funktioniert ein nasses Feuerzeug nicht, ein Feuerstahl geht immer.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Na, bei unseren weiten, unerschlossenen Landstrichen und 230Einwohner/km2 kann es passieren, mehrere Tage auf sich allein gestellt sein zu müssen  Da kann ein Lagerfeuer nicht schaden.


Du hast im Winter bei nacht auf einer Landstraße einen Unfall, brichst dir das Bein und dein Handy ist auch kaputt. Da wirst du ein Lagerfeuer brauchen, wenn du morgens noch da sein möchtest. Das kann hier schonmal sein das man auf einer Landstraße nicht sofort gefunden wird. Da fahren nicht so viele Autos.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Mai 2017)

Beantwortet jetzt aber semi warum man sowas bei uns als nicht Bear Grylls braucht


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2017)

Da der Feuerstahl eh mit am Messer ist, kann das nicht schaden.  Außerdem kann man auch gut einen Grill damit anmachen, wenn man irgendwo zeltet.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2017)

Hmm, Warndreieck, Verbandkasten, Warnwesten, Spanngurte, 2 Regenschirme, ne Regenjacke, Bordwerkzeug und das wars. 
Oh Eiskratzer auch, aber der ist ja wie das Bordwerkzeug Serie.


----------



## Klutten (21. Mai 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Also heftig war der Einschlag nicht, vielleicht mit 40 km/h, hab ja auch gebremst.



Grob über den Daumen reichen bei einem unglücklichen Winkel auch schon 20 km/h, um einen bleibenden Schaden zu verursachen. Und mit 40 km/h gegen eine Kante ist wirklich heftig, da reißen auch schon mal Bauteile ab. Alleine der Bremsvorgang hält das Rad zusätzlich fest und kann den Schaden verstärken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich immer so im Auto?


Ähm...
-Akku-schlagbohrmaschiene
-Akkuschrauber
-akku-stichsäge
-multitool (sowas wie der fein multimaster nur von bosch und mit akku)
-staubsauger
-schwingschleifer
Das wird benötigt, falls ich mal fix irgendwo was machen muß 
Außerdem brauche ich so im fall der fälle nicht ausharren sondern baue mir eine schiene fürs bein plus krücke zum gehen und humpel so in die nächste ortschaft. 
-Tyre-fit (war seitens vw schon drin)
-sani-paket (kasten ist das ja nicht mehr)
-warnweste (derzeit nur eine-> muß bei gelegenheit noch 2-3 kaufen)
Nach einem warndreieck hab ich noch garnicht geschaut. Schätze aber mal, das ich noch eins benötige... irgendwann...


> Zusätzlich in Winter:
> -Eiskratzer
> -Scheibenenteiser


Sorry, aber 
Da bestellst du ein neues auto und das ohne standheitzung... tztztz...


> -Schneeketten
> -Schneeschaufel steckbar


Wenn ich das brauche liegt so viel schnee, das eigentlich nur noch skidoo`s, pistenraupen und leopard 2 panzer vorwärts kommen. 
Nur wird in hiesigen breiten niemals so viel schnee zum liegen kommen.


----------



## janni851 (21. Mai 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Grob über den Daumen reichen bei einem unglücklichen Winkel auch schon 20 km/h, um einen bleibenden Schaden zu verursachen. Und mit 40 km/h gegen eine Kante ist wirklich heftig, da reißen auch schon mal Bauteile ab. Alleine der Bremsvorgang hält das Rad zusätzlich fest und kann den Schaden verstärken.


Ich fahr am Dienstag nochmal zum Händler und rede mit denen drüber. Die wollten mir sowieso Mal ihren Corsa OPC überlassen, dann können sie meinen ordentlich auf alles prüfen 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Naja, wenn du bei Sturm und schnee teilweise in ner Schneewehe sitzt, kann es helfen, ist aber wirklich nicht so, dass das Pflicht sein sollte.

Zu deiner Ausrüstung, hoffentlich alles ordentlich in L-Boxxen verstaut? 10,8/12V oder 18V? 
Hätte das quasi auch alles da, aber brauche das nicht ungeplant, wobei ich auch keinen GSB habe, sondern nur nen GBH


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du bei Sturm und schnee teilweise in ner Schneewehe sitzt, kann es helfen, ist aber wirklich nicht so, dass das Pflicht sein sollte.


Nur fährt man nicht mal einfach in eine schneewehe um zu schauen, ob man durch kommt. Und wenn es mich mal zu wehen sollte, dann muß der schnee schon bis zur frontscheibe hoch gehen wobei es so schwierig wird, überhaupt noch aus dem auto heraus zu kommen. In dem fall würde ich es einfach mal mit sachte anfahren und ggf. "frei schaukeln" probieren, da der haufen dann zum schaufeln auch zu groß ist. (zumindest für eine klapp-schaufel)


> Zu deiner Ausrüstung, hoffentlich alles ordentlich in L-Boxxen verstaut? 10,8/12V oder 18V?
> Hätte das quasi auch alles da, aber brauche das nicht ungeplant, wobei ich auch keinen GSB habe, sondern nur nen GBH


Natürlich GSB 18V in L-boxx.  Bei mir wird im kofferraum (ich hab ja sowas und nicht nur so ein handschuhfach wie die meisten anderen ) immer alles fest gemacht bzw. lückenlos rein gebaut. Ich mag es nicht wenn hinten was herum fliegt nur weil ich gerade zu einem "ruppigeren" fahrmanöver genötigt werde.
Außerdem wird nicht unnötig hoch und soweit es geht vor gebaut. Bei leichten sachen ist das ja noch egal, bei schweren aber nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Mein GBH wäre wohl ein Fall für unten  der hat schon was Gewicht, mit 36V


----------



## the_leon (21. Mai 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Zu deiner Ausrüstung, hoffentlich alles ordentlich in L-Boxxen verstaut? 10,8/12V oder 18V?



Bäh, wenn dann Systainer


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Die sind kleiner, was bei einigen Werkzeugen doof ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber
> Da bestellst du ein neues auto und das ohne standheitzung... tztztz...


Das möchte ich sehen wie du es schaffst einen S3 mit Standheizung zu bestellen oder nachzurüsten.   
Man könnte das Heizgerät eventuell auf einen Dachgepäckträger montieren so wie bei einem LKW mit Kühlsattel. 



janni851 schrieb:


> Also heftig war der Einschlag nicht, vielleicht mit 40 km/h, hab ja auch gebremst. Allerdings bezweilfle ich jetzt Mal das dir Werkstatt mehr dem Teilen die du genannt hast geschaut hat @TheBadFrag. Ich werde sie Mal drauf ansprechen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


40 km/h ist schon ziemlich heftig. Ab ca. Schrittgeschwindigkeit können Fahrwerksteile schon Schaden nehmen. Kommt immer drauf an in welchem Winkel man hochfährt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Bäh, wenn dann Systainer


Die alten systainer waren gut, die neuen nicht mehr. Die kleine nase beim drehverschluß ist mir einfach zu wenig, was da hält. Das geht für leichtes festo-werkzeug, aber nicht für schweres gerät. Für selbiges hat festool ja noch die ganz großen kisten mit den alten klipsen. (z.b. für die RAS 180)
Außerdem gibt es bei der L-boxx günstige "oem-ware" ohne bosch-branding. Ich hab 2 große in grau und ich sage einfach mal so, das die sogar noch stabiler als die von bosch sind.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das möchte ich sehen wie du es schaffst einen S3 mit Standheizung zu bestellen oder nachzurüsten.
> Man könnte das Heizgerät eventuell auf einen Dachgepäckträger montieren so wie bei einem LKW mit Kühlsattel.


Habe gerade mal in den konfigurator geschaut und fest gestellt, das für den S3 zumindest keine standheizung angeboten wird. Das heißt aber nicht, das da kein platz wäre. Beim normalen A3 mit 2.0 TDI und handgerührtem quattro ist da schließlich auch platz. 
Von daher ist es eher armseelig von audi nix in der richtung beim S3 anzubieten. Es sind schließlich nicht alle garagen-parker.
Und überhaupt, die aufpreisliste beim S3 ist, wenn man das "zubehör" mal weg lässt, reichlich... übersichtlich. Bei meinem caddy mußte ich mich tagelang mit der richtigen zusammensetzung der ausstattung auseinander setzen, bis ich eine halbwegs optimale konfig zusammen hatte. Beim S3 kann ich das, so auf den ersten blick, im vorbei gehen machen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2017)

Du meinst die T-Loc? Jo, das wäre mir mit nem GBH 36VF-LI + Akkus + Bohrer + Meißel auch zu wenig. Für meine 10,8V Getäte natürlich ausreichend, aber hey, bei den Paar Kisten bei mir, da reicht die L-Boxx sowieso.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. Mai 2017)

Verbandspaken, Warndreieck, dieses komische Reifenaufpumpsystem, IKEA-Einkaufstasche (die große blaue) im Kofferraum
Parkuhr, Eiskratzer, Mikrofasertuch, kleine Tube Sonnencreme, Warnweste in der Fahrertür, Warnweste in Beifahrertür und hinten an Fahrer/Beifahrersitz
Ladegerät, Kaugummis, Tictac in der Mittelkonsole
Glühbirnenset (für die Tschechei, auch wenn ich ohne Werkzeug rein gar nix wechseln kann), Taschenlampe, Bordbuch etc. im Handschuhfach

Es kommt (wieder) ein Messer ins Handschuhfach, das hatte ich rausgenommen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal in den konfigurator geschaut und fest gestellt, das für den S3 zumindest keine standheizung angeboten wird. Das heißt aber nicht, das da kein platz wäre. Beim normalen A3 mit 2.0 TDI und handgerührtem quattro ist da schließlich auch platz.
> Von daher ist es eher armseelig von audi nix in der richtung beim S3 anzubieten. Es sind schließlich nicht alle garagen-parker.
> Und überhaupt, die aufpreisliste beim S3 ist, wenn man das "zubehör" mal weg lässt, reichlich... übersichtlich. Bei meinem caddy mußte ich mich tagelang mit der richtigen zusammensetzung der ausstattung auseinander setzen, bis ich eine halbwegs optimale konfig zusammen hatte. Beim S3 kann ich das, so auf den ersten blick, im vorbei gehen machen.


Da wirst du beim S3 nicht so viel Glück haben. Da ist die Stoßstange gefüllt mit Kühlern und Luftführungen, wo normalerweise eine Standheizung sitzen würde. Motorraum ist voll, Wasser/Klimakasten ebenfalls. Eventuell könnte man versuchen die irgendwo unter der Heckstoßstange zu verstecken und lange Wasserleitungen nach vorne legen.

Der Konfigurator ist auch so übersichtlich, weil der schon sehr viel serienmäßig drin hat. Beste Klima, großes Radio, Alarmanlage, S Ausstattung, LED Scheinwerfer, Motor fix...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...großes Radio, Alarmanlage,...


Da stellen sich mir doch gleich 2 fragen:
Was für ein radio hast du genommen? Das DAB-radio ist glaub ich eine extra-option gewesen und meins will ich jetzt nicht mehr missen. Die DAB-abdeckung ist zwar nicht wirklich optimal (hab auf dem weg zur arbeit 1-2 kurze aussetzer in der stadt), aber so kann man wenigtens bundesweit radio bob hören und für den notfall kann es aber auch analog bzw. schaltet es auch automatisch darauf zurück, wenn der gehörte sender so auch empfangbar ist und DAB gerade nicht will.
Und was für eine alarmanlage verbaut audi eigentlich? Ich hatte 3 optonen von normaler wegfahrsperre bis hin zur innenraum-überwachung. Ich hab einfach das teuerste genommen.  (also mit innenraumüberwachung und co.)


----------



## Seeefe (21. Mai 2017)

Ich höre 98% über Spotify im Auto, aber wenn ich mal Rafio höre, dann nur DAB+, auch wenn es nur 4 Sender sind. Idt auf jeden Fall noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Mai 2017)

Kann man was hiervon halten?

Iridium Power Zundkerzen - Denso

Habe momentan Iridum Kerzen drin und muss sie jetzt mal tauschen

Optionen:

Iridium Tough (100.000 km Intervall und eben auch wieder Iridium was wahrscheinlich auch wieder reinkommt)

Oder die Iridium Power (sollen wohl besser sein)

Oder eben die normalen Zündkerzen die man alle 20.000 wechselt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da stellen sich mir doch gleich 2 fragen:
> Was für ein radio hast du genommen? Das DAB-radio ist glaub ich eine extra-option gewesen und meins will ich jetzt nicht mehr missen. Die DAB-abdeckung ist zwar nicht wirklich optimal (hab auf dem weg zur arbeit 1-2 kurze aussetzer in der stadt), aber so kann man wenigtens bundesweit radio bob hören und für den notfall kann es aber auch analog bzw. schaltet es auch automatisch darauf zurück, wenn der gehörte sender so auch empfangbar ist und DAB gerade nicht will.
> Und was für eine alarmanlage verbaut audi eigentlich? Ich hatte 3 optonen von normaler wegfahrsperre bis hin zur innenraum-überwachung. Ich hab einfach das teuerste genommen.  (also mit innenraumüberwachung und co.)


Ich hab das große Radio mit DAB+, Bang&Olufsen Soundsystem, Phone Box und ohne Navi. Vom Klang her ist das echt nicht schlecht und hat reichlich Pegelreserven. 
Ich höre auch die ganze Zeit Radio Bob oder Radio 21.  Andere Sender kann man sich hier in der Gegend nicht antun.

Die Alarmanlage ist mit Innenraumüberwachung und Abschleppschutz, also quasi das volle Paket.




dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann man was hiervon halten?
> 
> Iridium Power Zundkerzen - Denso
> 
> ...


Einfach die Kerzen reinmachen, die für den Motor zugelassen sind und keine Experimente machen. Funktioniert mit Abstand am besten.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2017)

Ich hab noch Sirius drin, wird Zeit dass die mal einen Satelliten über Europa absetzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2017)

Haha grade mal einen kleine Runde gedreht. Bei statischer Kurvenfahrt ist der S3 nur 1 km/h schneller als mein alter A3 bei gleicher Reifengröße. (S3 82 km/h, A3 81 km/h) Da muss ich wohl nochmal bei.
Die 720° Parameterlenkung ist aber klasse!  Schön schwergängig mit viel Feedback und man kann fast alles mit 9 Uhr 15 Stellung fahren. Hätte ich nicht gedacht das die Elektrolenkungen mitlerweile so weit sind.

Und meine Kumpels hatten doch recht. Grade eben beim Tanken hat sich der erste Gold Digger angeschlichen.  Sie war aber nur eine 4/10 und hat kaum nen Ton rausbekommen.  Ist das heuzutage normal? Mit meiner alten Kiste wurde ich noch nie angesprochen, außer halt von Kerlen die wissen wollten ob der wirklich Serie ist.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2017)

Ich wurde eigentlich immer nur angesprochen, ob ich mein Auto verkaufen will. 
Aber ich hab auch normalerweise ne Frau neben mir sitzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei statischer Kurvenfahrt ist der S3 nur 1 km/h schneller als mein alter A3 bei gleicher Reifengröße. (S3 82 km/h, A3 81 km/h) Da muss ich wohl nochmal bei.




Nach GPS oder Tacho ? Die modernen Tachos schlagen weniger Toleranz auf den Messwert als ältere Tachos.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nach GPS oder Tacho ? Die modernen Tachos schlagen weniger Toleranz auf den Messwert als ältere Tachos.


GPS. Tacho ist bei Haftungsabriss eh nicht so besonders genau.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab das große Radio mit DAB+, Bang&Olufsen Soundsystem, Phone Box und ohne Navi. ...


Also wie bei mir, nur das es bang&olufsen nicht für den caddy gibt.  Navi hab ich ebenfalls weg gelassen. Ich brauch es nicht und es wird nur geklaut.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> . Grade eben beim Tanken hat sich der erste Gold Digger angeschlichen.  Sie war aber nur eine 4/10 und hat kaum nen Ton rausbekommen.


Bei einem "schnöden" S3 kommen schon die mädels? Aber naja, wenn es beim S3 nur eine 4/10 war, dann gibt es ja noch luft nach oben für größere autos.  Also sollte wohl spätestens bei einem RS8 eine 10/10 kommen, sich kommentarlos auf der beifahrerseite ins auto setzen und mit zu dir nach hause wollen. 
Das kann mir mit meinem caddy jedenfalls nicht passieren, auch wenn der etwas flotter ist wie manch anderer autofahrer es wahr haben will. (spätestens in kurven hole ich gerne wieder auf)


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zusätzlich in Winter:
> -Eiskratzer
> -Scheibenenteiser
> -Schneeketten
> ...



Eiskratzer ja, aber ganzjährig.

Aber ansonsten habe ich für sowas eine beheizbare Frontscheibe. Gehört für mich eigentlich zur Pflichtausstattung... Habe bei meiner Autosuche auch alles ausgeschlossen, was keine beheizbare Frontscheibe hatte. 
Da kann man finde ich eher auf andere Dinge verzichten...

Ansonsten aber:
-> Eiskratzer
-> Tuch&kleiner Schwamm um die Scheiben von Kondenswasser zu befreien
-> Navi
-> USB-Kabel
-> Reifen-Reperaturset (leider kein Ersatzrad)
-> Anhängekupplung
-> Taschentücher
-> Wasserkasten (Trinkwasser) -> Hat mir seeeehr oft das "Leben" gerettet.
-> übliche Sicherheitsausstattung (Warnweste, Dreieck etc. pp)


----------



## Zeiss (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und meine Kumpels hatten doch recht. Grade eben beim Tanken hat sich der erste Gold Digger angeschlichen.  Sie war aber nur eine 4/10 und hat kaum nen Ton rausbekommen.  Ist das heuzutage normal? Mit meiner alten Kiste wurde ich noch nie angesprochen, außer halt von Kerlen die wissen wollten ob der wirklich Serie ist.



Was wollte sie denn?


----------



## dsdenni (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach die Kerzen reinmachen, die für den Motor zugelassen sind und keine Experimente machen. Funktioniert mit Abstand am besten.



Ich werde auch wieder Denso Iridium Kerzen einbauen. Hab mich noch ein bisschen mehr über den Motor bezüglich der Zündung informiert und rausgefunden das man absolut nur Denso oder NGK nehmen sollte da der Motor keine Klopfsensoren hat, sondern über die Ionenstrommessung erkennt ob der Motor klopft oder nicht.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Mai 2017)

Haha ist das schlecht 

Hat mehr Zeugs im Auto mit sich als Camper und geht auf kurven jagt 

Ich denke die Dame hatte Interesse an seinem Gaskocher, den er für spontanes Camping am Rastplatz immer bei sich hat....  Ich hau mich weg


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was wollte sie denn?


Hat halt gefragt ob das mein Auto wäre und nen bischen Smalltalk. 



JaniZz schrieb:


> Haha ist das schlecht
> 
> Hat mehr Zeugs im Auto mit sich als Camper und geht auf kurven jagt
> 
> Ich denke die Dame hatte Interesse an seinem Gaskocher, den er für spontanes Camping am Rastplatz immer bei sich hat....  Ich hau mich weg


Das Zeugs wiegt ja alles nix.  ...keine Sorge, vor dem Trackday fliegt alles außer das notwendige raus.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat halt gefragt ob das mein Auto wäre und nen bischen Smalltalk.



Faszinierend...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat halt gefragt ob das mein Auto wäre und nen bischen Smalltalk.
> 
> 
> Das Zeugs wiegt ja alles nix.  ...keine Sorge, vor dem Trackday fliegt alles außer das notwendige raus.


Bestimmt angezogen von deinem ungeheuren Intellekt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2017)

Das glaube ich weniger.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (21. Mai 2017)

Bei nem S4 schon ein Golddigger? Da merkt man, dass es mit der Wirtschaft bergab geht


----------



## 4B11T (21. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht war sie einfach nur Tuning/ Auto -Fan, gibt's auch unter Frauen immer häufiger. Nur weil man als Typ es nicht gewohnt ist angesprochen zu werden, heißt es nicht, dass sie gleich ein Golddigger war. Bleibt doch mal locker.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte da mal ne Frage an TBF. 
Du fährst doch andauernd die neusten Mercedes Schlurren, warum bist du dann so überrascht was der S3 alles kann?


----------



## Flybarless (22. Mai 2017)

Und wenn ich als Arbeitgeber meinen Meisterschrauber so gut bezahle das er sich neben anderen 
Spielzeugen auch mal eben einen S3 als Neuwagen leisten kann, wäre ich etwas angefressen wenn
er nicht dann auch ein Pferd aus dem eigenen Stall fährt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2017)

Sehe ich nicht so. 
Arbeit sollte vom Privatleben getrennt sein. 
Wenn Audi ihn mehr anspricht (verständlich^^) dann ist das seine Entscheidung. Ein Auto ist neben einer Wohnung die teuerste Investion, da hat einem niemand etwas vorzuschreiben. Anders würde es ich es sehen, wenn der AG mir das Auto kostenlos oder extrem vergünstigt (nicht bisschen Rabatt, sondern beispielsweise zum 1/4 des Preises) anbietet.

Ich würde es maximal nachvollziehen, wenn man in der Position des Chefentwicklers oder ähnlich steht. Wobei da die Karre garantiert gesponsert ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte da mal ne Frage an TBF.
> Du fährst doch andauernd die neusten Mercedes Schlurren, warum bist du dann so überrascht was der S3 alles kann?


Das hat mich auch ein bischen überrascht.  Die Daimler sind auch nicht übel aber meistens leider ein bischen weichgespühlt. So eine schwergängige Lenkung wär in einem aktuellen Daimler z.B. ein Unding. 
Genauso wenig verstehe ich nicht warum das Matrix LED Licht von Daimler nicht mehr Leistung hat. Es hat eine bessere Auflösung als das von Audi aber halt deutlich weniger Lichtleistung. Dann muss man halt eine Scheinwerferreinigung verbauen und das dem Kunden in Rechnung stellen. Aber wenn man schon den Top Scheinwerfer nimmt, dann sollte da nicht gespart werden.

Die aktuellen Daimler sind schon sehr gut und auch klasse von der Verarbeitung aber mir fehlt da halt so das gewisse Extra was es von anderen Autos abhebt. Da wird immer versucht eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu bauen. In meinen Augen muss ein Auto nicht alles ein bischen können, sondern lieber eine Sache richtig gut.



Flybarless schrieb:


> Und wenn ich als Arbeitgeber meinen Meisterschrauber so gut bezahle das er sich neben anderen
> Spielzeugen auch mal eben einen S3 als Neuwagen leisten kann, wäre ich etwas angefressen wenn
> er nicht dann auch ein Pferd aus dem eigenen Stall fährt.


Naja ich hab ja nur mal eben 9 Jahre drauf gesparrt...


----------



## ForceOne (22. Mai 2017)

Endlich ist es vollbracht, ich kann wieder ohne leuchtende/blinkende Kontrollleuchten fahren!

Dann direkt eine Frage zum neuen KFZ die mir einfällt, ich muss das Auto ein mal im Jahr zur Inspektion bringen,
und der bei Ford sagte, es muss eine Ford-Werkstatt sein. Ich meine aber gehört zu haben, dass diese Regelung vor ein paar Jahren vom
BGH o.ä. gekippt worden ist. Weiß da jemand mehr?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Mai 2017)

Kommt drauf an was du willst.
Also ja, natürlich kannst du deine Inspektionen bei einer freien Werkstatt machen........und wenn in der Garantiezeit etwas kaputt geht, muss Ford trotzdem reparieren.
ABER wenn die Garantie rum ist, etwas kaputt geht und es um *Kulanz* geht, hast du mit einem Serviceheft in dem Stempel von den Freien sind, ziemlich schlechte Karten.


----------



## 4B11T (22. Mai 2017)

Garantiebedingung: Service muss nach aktuellen Ford Serviceplänen durchgeführt werden, von wem ist jedoch egal. Haken an der Sache, Ford stellt die aktuellsten Servicepläne nicht kostenlos (oder gar nicht) zur Verfügung, sodass eine freie Werkstatt diese nicht hat. Im Garantiefall kann sich Ford immer rausreden: "jaja, Service wurde ja nicht gemäß den aktuellsten Vorgaben gemacht". Auch wenn da nichts neues drinsteht und eine freie Werkstatt nichts anderes macht als die Fordwerkstatt, es exisistiert dieses kleine juristische Hintertürchen. Dann bist du unter Umständen in der Bewispflicht, dass alle arbeiten gemäß aktuellster Vorgabe gemacht wurden. Gutachter, Schriftverkehr, Anwalt usw.

Daher würde ich Autos mit Garantie oder Garantieversicherung (Garantieverlängerung) nur in der jeweiligen Vertragswerkstatt warten lassen.


----------



## ForceOne (22. Mai 2017)

Na gut, dann werde ich mir Ende des Jahres einfach Vergleichsangebote einholen, und versuchen zu handeln. Der Händler bei dem ich das Auto nun gekauft habe, will nämlich ~250 € für die erste Inspektion, dass scheint mir recht teuer zu sein, zumindestens für einen Fiesta.

Beim Einfahren eines neuen Autos wird sich ja ständig gestritten. Bin die ersten 500km nun recht entspannt gefahren, zwischen 80-140 km/h zwischendurch ein wenig durch die Stadt. Bis 1000km wollte ich das so durchziehen
und dann auch mal etwas treten,

Gibt es eig. sehr gute/hochwertige Lenkradbezüge?


----------



## Zeiss (22. Mai 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Und wenn ich als Arbeitgeber meinen Meisterschrauber so gut bezahle das er sich neben anderen
> Spielzeugen auch mal eben einen S3 als Neuwagen leisten kann, wäre ich etwas angefressen wenn
> er nicht dann auch ein Pferd aus dem eigenen Stall fährt.



Wenn mein Chef will, dass ich "ein Pferd aus dem eigenen Stall", dann soll er mir eins zur Verfügung stellen, das ist meine Meinung. Der Weg zur Arbeitsstelle und nach Hause ist "Privatvergnügen" und was ich da fahre, geht ihn einen Sch**ss an. Berufsbedingt kannte ich zum Beispiel viele, die bei VW in Wolfburg in der Entwicklung gearbeitet haben (zum Beispiel damals in der Entwcklung von DSG), aber im Alltag ihre Benz oder BMW gefahren sind. Bei ZF sah es widerrum irgendwie so aus, dass es meistens BMW waren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Na gut, dann werde ich mir Ende des Jahres einfach Vergleichsangebote einholen, und versuchen zu handeln. Der Händler bei dem ich das Auto nun gekauft habe, will nämlich ~250 € für die erste Inspektion, dass scheint mir recht teuer zu sein, zumindestens für einen Fiesta.
> 
> Beim Einfahren eines neuen Autos wird sich ja ständig gestritten. Bin die ersten 500km nun recht entspannt gefahren, zwischen 80-140 km/h zwischendurch ein wenig durch die Stadt. Bis 1000km wollte ich das so durchziehen
> und dann auch mal etwas treten,
> ...


Was ist an 250 Euro mit Teilen teuer? Sollen die Mechaniker in der Werkstatt wie Sklaven für umme arbeiten und ausgepeitscht werden?

Wenn du auch nur eine Reparatur bei Ford auf Kulanz bekommst, dann hast du dein "gespartes" Geld 10x wieder drin.

Im Falle einer Reparatur im Rahmen der Gewährleistung musst du dann auch erstmal nachweisen das die freie Bude die Wartung nach Herstellervorschrift gemacht hat, ansonsten stellen die sich quer.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2017)

@Pferd aus dem eigenen Stall:
Gerade Mercedes macht da zumindest den direkten Mitarbeitern echt verdammt gute Angebote, das sehe ich regelmäßig bei meinem Onkel. Und ein bisschen Stolz ("das hab ich gebaut") ist ja auch dabei.

Opel hat sich afair vor ein paar Jahren ziemlich lächerlich gemacht als man mal die Marken auf dem Firmenparkplatz gecheckt hat und kaum jemand fuhr die eigenen.

Bei uns besteht man bei den Firmenwagen zum Glück nur auf die Top-Ausstattung was den eigenen Geschäftsbereich an geht, aber nicht darauf selbst Lieferant zu sein.


----------



## ForceOne (22. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ist an 250 Euro mit Teilen teuer? Sollen die Mechaniker in der Werkstatt wie Sklaven für umme arbeiten und ausgepeitscht werden?
> ...



natürlich nicht, aber die "Teile" kosten nun keine Unsummen, Luftfilter, Ölfilter und Öl + Schraube...
Nach kurzer Recherche gibt es genügend Leute die Ihre erste Inspektion für gut 100 € weniger bekommen haben, ebenfalls
bei einer Ford Vertragswerkstatt. Ich kann auch verstehen, dass es bei den Stundensätzen große regionale Unterschiede gibt,
ob das dreistellige Unterschiede rechtfertigt muss jeder für sich entscheiden, beim Mechaniker landet es jedoch sicher nicht.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit "einfachen" Lenkradbezügen gemacht?  Ich lese da bisher sehr geteilte Meinungen v.a. beim Thema Sicherheit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Mai 2017)

Wozu denn Lenkradbezüge? Denke ist Neuwagen/Jahreswagen? 

1. Sehen die Dinger Sche*ße aus
2. Sind die meisten so billig, das sie umherrutschen (Thema Sicherheit)
3. Macht es meist das Lenkrad total dick. Kann ebenfalls für Sicherheitsbeeinträchtigungen sorgen, da du es nicht feste anpacken kannst. 

Lass den Unsinn und gut. Bevor ich mir jemals sowas umschnallen würde, tausche ich doch eher das Lenkrad oder lass es neu beledern.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2017)

Lenkradbezug lohnt einfach nicht. Bei meinem alten Wagen war nach 120tkm und 12Jahren das beige nicht mehr beige zU bekommen, dann hab ich halt bei eBay für <30€ ein gebrauchtes Lenkrad gekauft und das drauf stecken lassen.
Bei schwarzem (Kunst-)Leder wäre das wahrscheinlich garnicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## ForceOne (22. Mai 2017)

Ist zwar ein Neuwagen, aber da ist ein sehr dünnes/hartes Lenkrad aus Kunststoff drauf.
Neues Lenkrad + Montage kostet sicherlich 200 € aufwärts, und ich weiß nicht so recht, 
ob der einzige Sattler in der Nähe sowas überhaupt anbietet, das erfahre ich erst heute Abend.

Ich will mir eben keinen Bezug für 10 € kaufen, aber "Premium"-Produkte scheint es nicht wirklich zu geben.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2017)

Es gibt x Sattler welche neu bezogene Lenkräder versenden und dann nur das Alte als Ersatz zurück haben wollen. Die Preise gehen bei ca. 100€ los und das montieren war bei mir ein 10€er in die Kaffeekasse.
Also insgesamt 50% von dem was du geschätzt hast.

Daneben gibt es immer noch "meine" oben schon genannte Lösung ein ganzes Lenkrad vom Schrotter zu ersteigern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt x Sattler welche neu bezogene Lenkräder versenden und dann nur das Alte als Ersatz zurück haben wollen. Die Preise sind bei ca. 100€ und das montieren war bei mir ein 10€er in die Kaffeekasse.
> Also insgesamt 50% von dem was du geschätzt hast.


10er in die Kaffeekasse für Arbeiten am Airbagsystem... Da nimmt es ein Betrieb aber ganz genau mit den Vorschriften.  *duckundweg*



Olstyle schrieb:


> @Pferd aus dem eigenen Stall:
> Gerade Mercedes macht da zumindest den direkten Mitarbeitern echt verdammt gute Angebote, das sehe ich regelmäßig bei meinem Onkel. Und ein bisschen Stolz ("das hab ich gebaut") ist ja auch dabei.


Die im Werk selber mögen gute Angebote bekommen, wenn du aber bei einem Vertragspartner bist, ist der Mitarbeiterrabatt bei weitem nicht so hoch. Für einen A45 hätte ich nochmal 20000 auf den S3 drauflegen müssen. ...und da hätte ich nicht mal das geile Matrix Licht gehabt.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 10er in die Kaffeekasse für Arbeiten am Airbagsystem... Da nimmt es ein Betrieb aber ganz genau mit den Vorschriften.  *duckundweg*


War mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal wie sicher oder unsicher der Betrieb arbeitet, Hauptsache ich hau mir das Ding nicht selbst ins Gesicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2017)

Beim Ausbau einen Airbag sprengen ist ansich ziemlich unmöglich. Schlimmer ist es wenn er nach dem Einbau nicht mehr aufgeht... ...oder falsch aufgeht.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Mai 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt x Sattler welche neu bezogene Lenkräder versenden und dann nur das Alte als Ersatz zurück haben wollen. Die Preise gehen bei ca. 100€ los und das montieren war bei mir ein 10€er in die Kaffeekasse.
> Also insgesamt 50% von dem was du geschätzt hast.



Das Problem ist, dass diese "in original Leder bezogene Lenkräder" eben nicht in Originalleder sind... und das Leder unterscheidet sich stellenweise massiv.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Daneben gibt es immer noch "meine" oben schon genannte Lösung ein ganzes Lenkrad vom Schrotter zu ersteigern.



DAS wäre meine bevorzugte Lösung.



Olstyle schrieb:


> War mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal wie sicher oder unsicher der Betrieb arbeitet, Hauptsache ich hau mir das Ding nicht selbst ins Gesicht.



Naja, ein Airbaglenkrad zu tauschen ist jetzt keine Kunst. Sollte man eben nicht die Schraube vollständig rausdrehen, wenn man das Lenkrad runterzieht


----------



## Desrupt0r (22. Mai 2017)

Abend,

hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich ne ziemlich dicke Schramme (5cm lang, 2cm hoch) aus dem Auto rausbekomme? Silberner Lack ist an besagter Stelle schwarz gerollt, habe eigentlich keine Lust 50 - 100€ in einer Werkstatt zu zahlen, dafür ist das Ding einfach zu alt. Mich nervt nur das ich nicht selbst daran schuld bin, sondern mir über Nacht irgendjemand an mein Auto gekommen ist und nichts hinterlassen hat. Seit 2 Wochen auf der Straße und schon so eine *******.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2017)

Bei nem Lacker vorbeifahren der Smart Repair anbietet. Kostenlos macht der das aber nicht.


----------



## CRYztal312 (22. Mai 2017)

Gerollt? Roll doch nochmal drüber


----------



## P2063 (23. Mai 2017)

muss grad mal meinen Frust raus lassen, es kann doch nicht sein, dass es keinen halbwegs vernünftigen gebrauchten Pickup unter 10.000€ gibt  

bin kurz davor mir einfach als zweitwagen zum dirtbike transport ein Multipla zu holen der grade noch über den tüv gekommen ist und alles bis auf den Fahrersitz raus zu reißen...


----------



## janni851 (23. Mai 2017)

Was ist mit dem Isuzu D-Max Pickup? Lt Grip einer der günstigsten in Deutschland, und er soll nicht so schlecht sein. Klar, innen ist alles Hartplastik, aber dafür kostet er meine ich nicht soviel.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (23. Mai 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Isuzu D-Max Pickup? Lt Grip einer der günstigsten in Deutschland, und er soll nicht so schlecht sein. Klar, innen ist alles Hartplastik, aber dafür kostet er meine ich nicht soviel.



Das Problem ist, dass man hier im Umkreis von 150km quasi nur Double Cabs findet, die haben aber eine zu kurze Ladefläche für zwei Bikes und Werkzeug zum shapen. Müsste also für ein Mindestmaß an Komfort, Leistung und Aussehen schon ein Space/Super/King Cab sein, aber wenn ich meinen Ceed GT verkaufe müsste ich da einfach noch mal ein Zehner drauf legen den ich momentan nicht habe.

Single Cab käme für mich nur als Drittwagen in Frage, die sind mir aber auch gebraucht zu teuer für ein verranztes Baustellenfahrzeug bei dem einfach nur an die Funktionalität gedacht wurde und Platz dafür hab ich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Mai 2017)

Pickups sind in DE halt einfach ne Nische, nicht wie in Amerika.
Ich würde da eher nach irgendnem Transporter suchen.


----------



## P2063 (23. Mai 2017)

die Idee einen Transporter zu nehmen hatte ich auch schon, daher ja das Multipla-Hirngespinst. Halt irgendeine alte Familienkutsche wie Doblo, Transit, H200 und die Sitze raus reißen. Aber sowas darf dann halt nix kosten weil Drittwagen der irgendwo am Feldrand parken muss.


----------



## taks (23. Mai 2017)

Wie wärs mit nem T4? Die sollte es recht günstig geben.


----------



## P2063 (23. Mai 2017)

tatsache, bin davon ausgegangen die wären wesentlich teurer und hab deshalb garnicht danach gesucht  Bin zwar kein großer Freund von VW, aber ich behalte das mal im Hinterkopf falls sich sonst absolut nichts findet. Vielleicht geh ich auch einfach mal am Wochenende zum Basar am Autokino und schau mich da um.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> muss grad mal meinen Frust raus lassen, es kann doch nicht sein, dass es keinen halbwegs vernünftigen gebrauchten Pickup unter 10.000€ gibt
> 
> bin kurz davor mir einfach als zweitwagen zum dirtbike transport ein Multipla zu holen der grade noch über den tüv gekommen ist und alles bis auf den Fahrersitz raus zu reißen...


Was fährst du für ein auto? Du willst doch nur fahrräder transportieren und die kann man norfalls auch auf die anhängerkupplung schnallen. (so etwas ggf. in weg klappbar nachzurüsten ist auch günstiger als ein zusätzliches auto)


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2017)

Oder halt irgend nen alten Kombi nehmen und da die Räder drauf/hinter schnallen.
Da gibt es unter 10k auch ne Menge.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> muss grad mal meinen Frust raus lassen, es kann doch nicht sein, dass es keinen halbwegs vernünftigen gebrauchten Pickup unter 10.000€ gibt
> 
> bin kurz davor mir einfach als zweitwagen zum dirtbike transport ein Multipla zu holen der grade noch über den tüv gekommen ist und alles bis auf den Fahrersitz raus zu reißen...


Dirtbike auf nen Pickup? Das ist doch die totale Quälerei. Alle Supermotofahrer die ich kenne haben entweder nen 2-achs Kastenanhänger oder einen Vito. So ein Kastenanhänger hat massig Platz. Damit bekommt man die Kiste zur Rennstrecke und kann darin auch noch pennen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. Mai 2017)

Naja für 2 Fahrräder nen Doppelachsanhänger halte ich für sehr übertrieben...
Was hältst du von nem Renault Kangoo ?

Die sollte man auch recht günstig bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2017)

Addi schrieb:


> Naja für 2 Fahrräder nen Doppelachsanhänger halte ich für sehr übertrieben...
> Was hältst du von nem Renault Kangoo ?
> 
> Die sollte man auch recht günstig bekommen.


Dirtbike = Ein Cross Motorrad.  Viel Glück damit auf nem Fahrradträger.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2017)

Fahrräder mit denen man auf ähnlichen Strecken fährt heißen auch so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Mai 2017)

Das kann sein, deren Transport ist aber nicht so problematisch


----------



## P2063 (23. Mai 2017)

es handelt sich schon um Fahrräder, nicht Motocross



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was fährst du für ein auto? Du willst doch nur fahrräder transportieren und die kann man norfalls auch auf die anhängerkupplung schnallen. (so etwas ggf. in weg klappbar nachzurüsten ist auch günstiger als ein zusätzliches auto)



Kia ProCeed GT, der hat ein riesigen ESD in der Mitte, die günstigste Lösung da eine AHK dran zu basteln kostet knapp 1150€ plus den Fahrradträger. Mini S Cabrio hat auch die Endrohre mittig, dafür gibt es ein Heckträger für den man erst mal eine neue Stoßstange kaufen (und lackieren lassen) darf, also auch nicht grade günstiger. Abgesehen davon dass ich finde eine AHK bzw Heckträger hat an solchen Autos einfach nix zu suchen


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Kia ProCeed GT, der hat ein riesigen ESD in der Mitte, die günstigste Lösung da eine AHK dran zu basteln kostet knapp 1150€ plus den Fahrradträger. Mini S Cabrio hat auch die Endrohre mittig, dafür gibt es ein Heckträger für den man erst mal eine neue Stoßstange kaufen (und lackieren lassen) darf, also auch nicht grade günstiger. Abgesehen davon dass ich finde eine AHK bzw Heckträger hat an solchen Autos einfach nix zu suchen


Ein schwenkbare/steckbare AHK sieht man nicht.  ...außer du bist zu faul die wieder einzuklappen.


----------



## P2063 (23. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein schwenkbare/steckbare AHK sieht man nicht.  ...außer du bist zu faul die wieder einzuklappen.



dafür müsste es aber erst mal jemanden geben, der eine für das KFZ anbietet 

es gibt irgendeine bastellösung bei der man aber entweder die Abgasanlage von Bastuck benötigt (+1500€) oder den diffusor zerschneiden muss, sowas kommt für mich halt einfach nicht in frage.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein schwenkbare/steckbare AHK sieht man nicht.  ...außer du bist zu faul die wieder einzuklappen.


Sichtbar schon, aber meiner Meinung nach vertretbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten bleibt wie schon erwähnt ein alter Kombi als brauchbare Alternative.

Es gibt übrigens auch Heckträger ohne Anhängerkupplung (etwa Grizzly und Porty von Eckla), sind allerdings nicht sonderlich Lackfreundlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preislich war ersteres inklusive Träger übrigens durchaus in dem als "viel zu teuer" eingestuften Bereich. Aber verglichen mit einem zusätzlichen Auto...
Letzteres war mal ein eBay Schnäppchen für 25€.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2017)

@ P2063
Da bleibt dir ja nur ein dachträger oder du fährst das cabrio halt offen. Dann kann man bestimmt die 2 räder einfach hinten rein "würfeln". 
Ansonsten, eigentlich muß das auto nicht sonderlich groß sein, um fahrräder transportieren zu können. Also mußt du nach etwas ähnlichem wie einen langen caddy, einen caddy pickup (die ersten gab es noch so), einem taro oder bus schauen.
Wegen der handlichkeit würde ich es aber nicht zu groß wählen und wenn ich ehrlich bin, so ein caddy als pickup-variante könnte mir als freizieit-mobil auch gefallen. Hab da erst was vor ein paar wochen beim enduro gesichtet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimiblu (23. Mai 2017)

Mal ne Frage an euch Experten: Mein Elch (169, A Klasse) verliert seit heute neongelbe Flüssigkeit vorne. Habe es nach der Arbeit gemerkt, es tropft vorne auf der Fahrerseite, leicht mittig. Fotos reiche ich gleich nach. 
Kann das Kontrastmittel von der Klima sein oder so?

Edit: Fotos hinzugefügt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2017)

Entweder das oder ich würde eher auf Kühlmittel tippen.

Riecht es?


----------



## Jimiblu (23. Mai 2017)

Hab nicht dran gerochen. Gehe aber morgen damit mal zum Freundlichen. Grrr, wollt eigentlich übermorgen in den Urlaub fahren. Hoffentlich muss man nur nen Schlauch wechseln oder so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2017)

Sehr wahrscheinlich Kondensator kaputt.  Gibt eventuell noch was dazu, wenn der immer bei Daimler zur Wartung war.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Mai 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Kann das Kontrastmittel von der Klima sein oder so?



Zu 100% Klima Kontrastmittel.


----------



## Jimiblu (24. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich Kondensator kaputt.  Gibt eventuell noch was dazu, wenn der immer bei Daimler zur Wartung war.


Eher nicht, der ist ja schon 12 Jahre alt und aus zweiter Hand. Die letzten 2 Inspektionen vom Vorgänger waren wohl bei nem Freien. 

Egal, ich fahr gleich zum Polen meines Vertrauens 


Edit: Jupp, die Klima wars. Ein Schlauch, bzw. eine Art Manschette daran ist hinüber. Wird demnächst gemacht wenn ich Mal Zeit hab.


----------



## ForceOne (24. Mai 2017)

Hab mir einen Bezug fürs Lenkrad mal angeschaut, darauf werde ich wohl verzichten. Danke für eure Ratschläge


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Mai 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man hier im Umkreis von 150km quasi nur Double Cabs findet, die haben aber eine zu kurze Ladefläche für zwei Bikes und Werkzeug zum shapen. Müsste also für ein Mindestmaß an Komfort, Leistung und Aussehen schon ein Space/Super/King Cab sein, aber wenn ich meinen Ceed GT verkaufe müsste ich da einfach noch mal ein Zehner drauf legen den ich momentan nicht habe.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie weit entfernt der hier steht, aber es gibt aus der GMT800 Generation einige PickUps Angebote unter 10000€.    Spritkosten (14-20L auf 100) und auch Versicherung (270PS) kosten dafür einiges.


Chevrolet Silverado als Gelandewagen/Pickup in Ettenheim

Chevrolet Silverado
First Registration: 07/2001
Mileage: 205,750*km
Fuel: Petrol, E10-enabled
Power: 199*kW*(271*PS)

Price: €7,499

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (26. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube, manche Teilehändler haben den Knall nicht gehört.

Ich bestelle die ZKD von Elring, zu je 80€, die zwei ZK-Schraubensätze, eine Wasserpumpe von Hella. Alles war lieferbar, alles cool, habe auch die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Dann, einpaar Tage später kommt eine Mail, dass die Hella-Pumpe nicht lieferbar wäre und ich als Ersatz eine Ruville für 155€ haben könnte (der Preis zu dem Zeitpunkt im Shop war 133€). Ich habe dann drauf geantwortet und gefragt wie sie auf 155€ kommen. Keine Antwort, dafür aber zwei Tage später eine Versandnachricht. Nun habe ich das Zeug bekommen, zwei ZKD und zwei Sätze ZK-Schrauben. Der Betrag auf der Rechnung erschien mir gleich zu niedrig... und siehe da, diese Idioten haben Ajusa-Dichtungen reingepackt und keine Elring. Ich dachte, ich flippe aus... Okay, dort angerufen und sie erstmal zur Schnecke gemacht. Die sagten dann, die Elring-ZKD waren nicht mehr lieferbar, also haben wir Ajusa geschickt...


----------



## Klutten (26. Mai 2017)

Wegen so einem Ärger beiße ich meist in den sauren Apfel und ordere derart spezielle Teile lieber original bei Leebmann. 

...und was machst du jetzt? Verbaust du die Teile oder sendest du sie zurück?


----------



## Zeiss (26. Mai 2017)

Natürlich gehen sie zurück. In dem Laden gab es halt beide Seiten, ich habe sie jetzt getrennt bestellt, original Elring.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2017)

Ist da so ein Unterschied in den Teilen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Mai 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist da so ein Unterschied in den Teilen?


Irgendwo her kommt ja der Preis. Billig Ersatzteile = billig Qualität.

Ich würde einfach originale Kaufen und mir den ganzen Ärger ersparen. Dieser Geizwahn beim Auto ist echt heftig. Das Fressen für den Köter kann nicht teuer genug sein, Smartphone für nen tausender aber LingLongDingDong special Egay Bremsscheiben kaufen. Auf keinen Fall bei Kik Schuhe kaufen aber das Auto bekommt dann Fatekreis Reifen.


----------



## Riverna (27. Mai 2017)

Mein A3 meiner mittlerweile ExFreundin habe ich auch "nur" Ajusa ZKD und Kopfschrauben genommen. Sie ist damit bisher wohl so um die 15.000 Kilometer gefahren und hat keine Probleme (jedenfalls habe ich davon nichts mehr gehört). In einem Turbo Motor oder einem Motor mit ordentlich Leistung pro Liter würde ich eventuell auch was hochwertigeres nehmen. Aber bei 0815 Motoren geht das schon klar... 

PS: Nein sie hat sich nicht getrennt weil ich zu geizig für einen Premium Hersteller war.


----------



## Mosed (27. Mai 2017)

Naja, Originale Ersatzteile gibt es ja genau genommen nicht. Sind ja auch nur vom Zulieferer + Aufkleber vom OEM.

Was spricht dagegen Ersatzteile direkt bei einem Hersteller zu kaufen anstatt für den Aufkleber "BMW" (oder einem anderen OEM) nochmal einen saftigen Aufpreis zu zahlen? Man sollte halt nicht beim Billig-Hersteller kaufen.

Problem ist nur, wenn Menschen meinen besonders schlau zu sein und dann Ersatzteile von einem anderen Lieferanten schicken. Die einen denken nicht weit genug, die anderen machen Dinge, die man gar nicht angefragt hat.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2017)

Hab früher alles beim Teilehändler oder beim Freundlichen vor Ort gekauft.
Hat man weiger Probleme und billiger war es meist auch, zumindest beim Teilehändler.


----------



## wtfNow (27. Mai 2017)

Gibt so eine handvoll Hersteller die in etwa gleichwertige Qualität produzieren und Zulieferer für ein und das selbe sind.
z.B. waren meine original verbauten Zündspulen von BREMI, vom BMW Händler habe ich dann welche von Bosch bekommen.

Bei den Stoßdämpfern vorne habe ich einmal "mittlere" Qualität von Meyle verbaut, waren dann nach 10ktm mit Öl versifft d.h. kaputt.
Will gar nicht wissen wie schlecht diese "ATP" Teile sind die zu allem was auf eBay anbieten, für den halben Preis.
Seit dem kurzen Ausflug bleibe ich dann weiter bei original Zulieferern, in dem Fall bei Sachs. Wenns um Bremsen geht ATE!


----------



## dsdenni (27. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Irgendwo her kommt ja der Preis. Billig Ersatzteile = billig Qualität.
> 
> Ich würde einfach originale Kaufen und mir den ganzen Ärger ersparen. Dieser Geizwahn beim Auto ist echt heftig. Das Fressen für den Köter kann nicht teuer genug sein, Smartphone für nen tausender aber LingLongDingDong special Egay Bremsscheiben kaufen. Auf keinen Fall bei Kik Schuhe kaufen aber das Auto bekommt dann Fatekreis Reifen. [emoji38]


Joar gut,aber das teuerste muss es ja auch nicht sein


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2017)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Wenns um Bremsen geht ATE!


Oder Textar, war jedenfalls damals auch von ATE, nur ne andere Verpackung und 10€ günstiger.


----------



## Klutten (27. Mai 2017)

Günstige Ersatzteile müssen an vielen Stellen ja nicht per se schlecht sein und original Teile kosten in vielen Fällen einfach einen unverschämten Aufpreis. Eine gesunde Balance zu finden, ist in Zeiten des großen weiten Internets eher schwieriger geworden, da einfach zu viel richtiger Schund verkauft werden darf, der keinerlei Qualitätskontrollen unterliegt.

Findige Leute haben aber auch das Glück, quasi ein und dasselbe Teil zu bekommen, ohne den Premium-Händleraufschlag zu zahlen. Eine Dieselvorförderpumpe für meinen damaligen E39 sollte bei BMW 250€ kosten. Diese kann man aber auch direkt von Pierburg für 150€ kaufen, wo dann an einer bestimmten Stelle lediglich die BMW Teilenummer abgeschliffen wurde. In dem Fall ein 100% Identteil zum wesentlich niedrigeren Preis. Schlussendlich kann man das für jegliches Ersatzteil weiter spinnen.


----------



## wtfNow (27. Mai 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder Textar, war jedenfalls damals auch von ATE, nur ne andere Verpackung und 10€ günstiger.



Gibt so einige, Brembo wird sicher auch top sein. Ist preislich aber ganz oben angesiedelt.
Bin mal eine Ducati (verbaut nur Brembo) Monster 1100 S Probe gefahren, die Brembos beißen so schnell und fest zu dass man meint man fährt ein nagelneues Fahrrad.
Da habe ich auch meist Probleme mit der Dosierung der Vorderbremse, nur ist das bei denen Standard.


Edit: das dürften die genannten billig Teile von eBay sein aber bei den Reifen hat er nicht gespart, sind schließlich sichtbar
Peugeot 106 Bremsen fangen Feuer! (GoPro HD) - YouTube


----------



## hendrosch (27. Mai 2017)

Naja hatte für mein Auto Bremsscheiben gekauft. 
Mit 300mm nicht die kleinsten, aber nix besonderes. 
Da hat Brembo im Vergleich zu ATE zumindest bei den Scheiben nicht viel ausgemacht (vom Preis).
Die von Brembo haben auch nen dicken Lack drauf, der noch den Rost fern hält, mal gucken wie  lange noch. 
Denke da ist bei den "Standard" Produkten, also nichts Tuning mäßiges sondern nur Ersatzteile kaum ein Unterschied zwischen. (Bei den "Premium" Marken zähle da jetzt auch einfach Mal ATE etc. zu)

Glaube die Belege wären etwas teurer gewesen, da hab ich aber nix groß zu gefunden (alle haben nur die verhältnismäßig teuren EBCs gelobt). 
Also sinds ATE geworden.

Und ja die Ersatzteilmafia ist schlimm. 
Hab Stützlager gekauft, bei BMW sündhaft teuer bestimmt das doppelte von den Lemförder die ich jetzt gekauft hab und einmal dürft ihr raten wer die für BMW liefert.  (Bei den Lemförder Teilen dann auch mit weggschliffenem Logo)
Und die von Sachs die garantiert auch das gleiche Teil sind kosten auch noch mal ~20% mehr als die Lemförder. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (27. Mai 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ist da so ein Unterschied in den Teilen?



Der Unterschied ist das Eine. Aber die Frechheit einfachso mal Teil A durch Teil B auszutauschen und die Geschichte mit der Pumpe ist was anderes. Da mache ich nicht rum --> ein Kunde weniger.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Irgendwo her kommt ja der Preis. Billig Ersatzteile = billig Qualität.
> 
> Ich würde einfach originale Kaufen und mir den ganzen Ärger ersparen.



Originale gibt es nicht. So viel ich weiß, stellt BMW keine ZKD her sondern kauft sie zu. Ausserdem warum soll ich bei BMW das Doppelte für eine ZKD zahlen, wenn ich dasselbe auch so bekomme? 



Klutten schrieb:


> Findige Leute haben aber auch das Glück, quasi ein und dasselbe Teil zu bekommen, ohne den Premium-Händleraufschlag zu zahlen. Eine Dieselvorförderpumpe für meinen damaligen E39 sollte bei BMW 250€ kosten. Diese kann man aber auch direkt von Pierburg für 150€ kaufen, wo dann an einer bestimmten Stelle lediglich die BMW Teilenummer abgeschliffen wurde. In dem Fall ein 100% Identteil zum wesentlich niedrigeren Preis. Schlussendlich kann man das für jegliches Ersatzteil weiter spinnen.



Hochdruckpumpe für den 7er kostet bei Bosch 2000€ und bei BMW 1999€ 

Aber Du hast Recht, sehr sehr oft sind es dieselbe Teile ohne BMW-Aufkleber oder mit der abgeschliffenen Nummer. Wobei die Bremsscheiben für den 7er würde ich bei BMW kaufen. So ziemlich alle 760er Fahrer hatten Probleme mit den Scheiben aus dem Zubehör, auch mit ATE.



wtfNow schrieb:


> Gibt so eine handvoll Hersteller die in etwa gleichwertige Qualität produzieren und Zulieferer für ein und das selbe sind.
> z.B. waren meine original verbauten Zündspulen von BREMI, vom BMW Händler habe ich dann welche von Bosch bekommen.



Beim 8er gab es damals zwei Hersteller für Einspritzventile, Lucas und Bosch. Lucas war/ist Schrott (eine Fehlkonstruktion), die von Bosch sind top und halten wirklich.

Für den 7er gab es drei Hersteller für Zündspulen: Bosch, NGK und Eldor. Die NGK scheinen die, die keine Probleme machen und einfach funktionieren. Es gab viele, die nach 200.000km ihre alten Zündspulen getauscht haben und es direkt danach Probleme gab, nicht bie NGK.


----------



## dsdenni (28. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist das Eine. Aber die Frechheit einfachso mal Teil A durch Teil B auszutauschen und die Geschichte mit der Pumpe ist was anderes. Da mache ich nicht rum --> ein Kunde weniger.



Klar das würde ich auch so nicht hinnehmen.


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> ... Wobei die Bremsscheiben für den 7er würde ich bei BMW kaufen. So ziemlich alle 760er Fahrer hatten Probleme mit den Scheiben aus dem Zubehör, auch mit ATE.


Keine Frage. Mittlerweile bekommt man die Leichtbauscheiben auch über den Zubehör. Allerdings handelt es sich natürlich um die originalen von BMW ...zum gleichen Preis. Den einzigen Vorteil den man daraus ziehen kann ist, dass man bei der Werkstatt seines Vertrauens eher ein paar Punkte Rabatt mehr bekommt, als das bei BMW der Fall ist.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Mai 2017)

Mich kostet eine vordere Scheibe von BMW 180€, Liste 240€, kann man also nicht wirklich meckern.


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2017)

Gerade sehe ich, dass bei denen auch mal was günstiger werden kann. 

376€ statt 580€ für die vorderen Bremsscheiben. Respekt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2017)

Haha der goldene klemmende Tankrüssel hat es rausgerissen!  Glückwunsch an Land Motorsport!  Ich hoffe die kaufen die verbogene Zapfpistole ab und lassen die sich vergolden.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Mai 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Gerade sehe ich, dass bei denen auch mal was günstiger werden kann.
> 
> 376€ statt 580€ für die vorderen Bremsscheiben. Respekt.



Für welches Auto? Ja, bei BMW sinken die ET-Preise manchmal, sogar richtig deftig...

Ach, wir waren gestern mit dem 7er unterwegs, 500km (nach München). Die Kiste läuft einwandfrei, obwohl er eigentlich nur rumsteht. Die A8 war schön frei, da konnte ich es mal krachen lassen, fast Vmax. Einmal mussten die Bremse auch zeigen, was sie können. Ein Stau hinter einer Kuppe, ziemlich uncool... Aber insgesamt alles gut, Verbrauch auch absolut im Rahmen.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Mai 2017)

Vor einer Kuppe dreht man ja auch nicht auf. Was meinst wenn du mit nem 7er/A8/Q7 etc. in nen Smart knallst, die sind Matsche und dein Leben im Eimer.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Mai 2017)

Genau, vor einer Kuppe bremse ich "einfach so prophylaktisch, es könnte ja was kommen" auf 120 ab, gell...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (29. Mai 2017)

Man lernt in der Fahrschule aber das man immer Bremsbereit sein sollte. Gerade bei Kuppen sollte man aufpassen.


----------



## Cr1zZ (29. Mai 2017)

Nennt sich vorausschauendes fahren...


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau, vor einer Kuppe bremse ich "einfach so prophylaktisch, es könnte ja was kommen" auf 120 ab, gell...



Aber blinken tust du noch, ja? Oder bist auch noch einer von denen mit eingebauter Vorfahrt?


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau, vor einer Kuppe bremse ich "einfach so prophylaktisch, es könnte ja was kommen" auf 120 ab, gell...



Wenn ich die Straße nicht vernünftig einsehen kann, bremse natürlich ab, gerade weil eben immer die Gefahr eines Staus oder Unfalls besteht...


----------



## Zeiss (29. Mai 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Man lernt in der Fahrschule aber das man immer Bremsbereit sein sollte. Gerade bei Kuppen sollte man aufpassen.





Cr1zZ schrieb:


> Nennt sich vorausschauendes fahren...



Bremsbereit ja, aber nicht runterbremsen, weil da eine Kuppe kommt...



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber blinken tust du noch, ja? Oder bist auch noch einer von denen mit eingebauter Vorfahrt?



Blinken? Was ist das?


----------



## hazelol (29. Mai 2017)

sagt ja auch niemand das du von 250 auf 120 runter bremsen sollst, es geht viel mehr um die anpassung der geschwindigkeit sprich vom gas gehn und rollen lassen, das sollte ja schon ausreichen um nach ein paar hundert metern die geschwindigkeit deutlich zu verringern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Mai 2017)

Auf einer öffentlichen Straße fährt man auf "Sicht", und wenn die Sicht nunmal quasi nur 30 Meter sind, kann ich nicht mit 120 oder gar noch schneller da lang knistern. Wer sowas macht bekommt von mir immer gern das Rondevous mit einer 120 Jahre alten Eiche an den Hals gewüscht. 

In anderen Autos, auf Fahrrädern und Co sitzen auch menschen, die sind genauso wie wir, Söhne, Töchter, Väter, Mütter oder dergleichen, ...
Ich versteh immer nicht, wo da das Problem ist, wegen 10 Sekunden und 20 Cent Sprit?


----------



## Seeefe (29. Mai 2017)

Autobahn ist aber noch mal etwas anderes als Innenstadt/Landstraße.

Nur weil jemand auf die Bremse musste weil hinter einer Kuppe ein Stauende war, muss man  nicht gleich ein Horrorszenario herbeischreiben. 

Ich glaube es war unspektakulärer als einige hier wohl denken.


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Für welches Auto? Ja, bei BMW sinken die ET-Preise manchmal, sogar richtig deftig...



Für meinen Eimer, den 535d. Da ist ja quasi die Standardgröße der aktuellen Modelle drauf (348x36mm) und wahrscheinlich deshalb mittlerweile deutlich günstiger zu bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Mai 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand auf die Bremse musste weil hinter einer Kuppe ein Stauende war, muss man  nicht gleich ein Horrorszenario herbeischreiben.
> 
> Ich glaube es war unspektakulärer als einige hier wohl denken.



Wenigstens einer, der nicht ganz realitätsfremd ist... Danke Dir. Und alle hängen hier voll die Moralapostel raus... "Rondevous mit einer 120 Jahre alten Eiche an den Hals gewüscht", glaub da hackt es gewaltig...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Man lernt in der Fahrschule aber das man immer Bremsbereit sein sollte. Gerade bei Kuppen sollte man aufpassen.


Richtig erkannt. Mann lässt mit 250 stehen und macht sich bereit zu bremsen. Ist ja kein Schiff, was einige Kilometer an Bremsweg hat. Ich habe noch keine Kuppe auf einer Autobahn gesehen, wo der Bremsweg aus 250 nicht reichen würde.


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2017)

Mit 250km/h fährst Du eher auf gut Glück, als dass Du da noch rechtzeitig auf einen Stau oder ein plötzlich auftauchendes Hindernis reagieren könntest. Den Anhalteweg kannst Du Dir ja ausrechnen. Danach mal nach "Autobahn+Kuppe" googeln und sehen, wo Du überall noch nicht lang gefahren bist.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Mai 2017)

Ein "Standard-Anhalteweg" aus 250km/h (also 70m/s) bei einer Gefahrenbremsung liegt bei rund 310m... Dabei wird 1s Reaktionszeit angenommen (bei einem fiten, gesunden und konzentrierten Fahrer dürfte sie bei 0,6 bis 0,8 s liegen) und dann halt die "normale" Bedienungen. Bei großen und schweren Fahrzeugen dürfte der Weg jedoch kürzer sein...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt. Mann lässt mit 250 stehen und macht sich bereit zu bremsen.



Genau so macht man das, einfach vom Gas gehen und bremsbereit sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mit 250km/h fährst Du eher auf gut Glück, als dass Du da noch rechtzeitig auf einen Stau oder ein plötzlich auftauchendes Hindernis reagieren könntest. Den Anhalteweg kannst Du Dir ja ausrechnen. Danach mal nach "Autobahn+Kuppe" googeln und sehen, wo Du überall noch nicht lang gefahren bist.


Mag sein das es irgendwo solche Sprungschanzen gibt, da langegefahren bin ich noch nicht. Meinen Bremsweg aus 250km/h kenne ich sehr gut. Nutze ich ja häufiger, wenn ich auf der Ausfahrspur runterbremse. Wenn man auf der Rennstrecke fährt, dann sollte man nunmal seinen Bremsweg 100% kennen, ansonsten ist ein Einschlag garantiert. Da muss man halt den Bremspunkt aus 200+ bis auf ein paar Meter setzen. Ist man drüber, schlägt man ein. ...auf der normalen Straße sollte man sich schon ein paar mehr Meter Luft lassen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2017)

Und dann noch hoffen das der Hintermann ebenfalls genug Platz für eine Gefahrenbremsung von dir gelassen hat (Deutschlandtypisch ist das ganz sicher nicht der Fall )


----------



## Zeiss (29. Mai 2017)

Vor allem, weil man ja nicht voll Rotz drauf steigen kann, sonst schlägt hinten einer ein, garantiert...

@Bioschnitzel: Japp, genau das meine ich. Hinter mir war ein A8 oder sowas, er konnte den Abstand halten, hinter ihm war ein BMW (3er?) der ist von der linken Spur auf die Mittlere rausgeschossen, war wohl zu nah am Audi dran...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und dann noch hoffen das der Hintermann ebenfalls genug Platz für eine Gefahrenbremsung von dir gelassen hat (Deutschlandtypisch ist das ganz sicher nicht der Fall )


Also mir fährt selten einer mit 250 auf der Ausfahrspur hinterher.  Die bremsen lieber mimimi normal ab. 

Bei Staus in Kurven oder hinter Kuppen halte ich nie als letzter an, ich fahre über den Standstreifen ca. 50-100 Meter in den Stau rein. Keinen Bock den Bremsklotz für den polnischen LKW Fahrer zu spielen, der sich grade einen schleudert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2017)

Das ist halt aus meiner Sicht das eigentliche Problem daran. Sollte es doch mal zu einer Gefahren/Vollbremsung kommen, knallt dir garantiert hinten einer drauf.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also mir fährt selten einer mit 250 auf der Ausfahrspur hinterher. [emoji14] Die bremsen lieber mimimi normal ab.
> 
> Bei Staus in Kurven oder hinter Kuppen halte ich nie als letzter an, ich fahre über den Standstreifen ca. 50-100 Meter in den Stau rein.



Bei solchen Aussagen denke ich mir immer nur, warum du dich noch hinters Steuer setzen darfst. 
Die Straße ist nicht deine persönliche Rennstrecke, auch wenn du das anscheinend denken magst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2017)

Und was ist daran schlimm?


----------



## blautemple (29. Mai 2017)

Was denkst du denn würde passieren wenn das jeder so machen würde?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2017)

Die Werkstätten könnten mehr Bremsen verkaufen.  Der Ausfahrspur schadet das nicht... Die wär schön griffig, weil da ordentlich Gummi drauf ist.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Mai 2017)

Schon sehr unnötig, aber wer guckt schon auf den Verschleiß?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2017)

Och ich gucke da schon drauf. Wenn was verschlissen ist, dann kommt das direkt neu. Lieber Spaß am fahren, als Eco-Fesseln.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keinen Bock den Bremsklotz für den polnischen LKW Fahrer zu spielen, der sich grade einen schleudert.



Deshalb ordne ich mich immer so weit es geht links ein.
Bezüglich Abfahrt/Ausfahrspur: mit 250 da drauf ist schon übertrieben, mit 180-200 fahre ich da aber oft auch drauf.
Am schlimmsten sind die, die 200m vor der Ausfahrt schon mal auf 80 abbremsen und mt noch weniger Tempo die Ausfahrspur nehmen.


----------



## Flybarless (29. Mai 2017)

Flott abfahren ist schon ok. Man sollte nur auch an die anderen Autofahrer denken die so rechts vor sich herzuckeln und
sich bestimmt gut erschrecken wenn einer von Links an den vorbei gleich auf die Abfahrt schiesst und ne Vollbremsung
hinlegt. Und wie mein Vorredner schrieb, 180kmh ok wenn es das Auto/Bremsen hergeben. 250 ist sicher etwas übertrieben
im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr, Egal wie gut man fahren kann....


----------



## Seeefe (29. Mai 2017)

Auf der A3 am Niederrhein seltenst möglich ohne riskantes einscheren oder aber mir sind die LKWs die +200 auf der rechten Spur fahren entgangen.

Das es hier bei vielen oft doch immer nur "entweder oder" gibt


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und was ist daran schlimm?



Der Standstreifen ist für vieles gut, aber es ist keine Ausweichgasse für Leute die meinen, dass die Strasse ihnen gehört.
Auch was du sonst schreibst wie du fährst, ist einfach zum Abgewöhnen.
Schon probiert ganz normal zu fahren, wie die meisten anderen auch.
Soll sehr beruhigend sein oder bist du noch so jung und musst dir und anderen überall beweisen, was für ein überragender Autofahrer du doch bist?
Klingt für mich halt nach einem verantwortungslosen jungen Kerl, der meint dass da schon nichts passieren wird.


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2017)

Irgendwann taucht da innerhalb der 100m mal was auf dem Standstreifen auf...
Es ist mir echt ein Rätsel wie man so dermaßen egoistisch und leichtsinnig sein kann und ich bin echt froh dass sich nur eine sehr kleine Minderheit so dämlich verhält.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (30. Mai 2017)

Also bei TBF frag ich mich echt was der denn geraucht hat.

Zum Thema "Fahren auf Sicht" das bedeutet das man auf Straßen mit nur einer (Einbahnstraße) oder zwei baulich getrennten Richtungsfahrstreifen (Autobahn) maximal so schnell fahren darf, damit man innerhalb der überblickbaren Strecke gefahrlos Anhalten kann. (Bei 250km/h beträgt der Anhalteweg laut Fahrschulformel 625m).
Auf normalen Straßen muss man innerhalb der halben überblickbaren Strecke anhalten können.

Die Leute mit 250km/h auf die Ausfahrspur fahren sind meistens einfach nur bescheuert. Wobei das natürlich von mehreren Faktoren (Verkehrssituation, Länge der Ausfahrspur) abhängt wie hirnrissig das in der aktuellen Situation ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Mai 2017)

Leon, wie du schon schreibst, es ist Situationsabhängig, auf ner quadi leeren Autobahn kann er das ja tun, aber bei viel Verkehr scheitert das ganze ja schon am Platz für die 250KM/h.

Und bzgl. fahren auf Sicht, du hast es gut erfasst, nichts anderes hatte ich oben gemeint.


----------



## hazelol (30. Mai 2017)

also ich finde es äußerst fragwürdig mit solchen geschwindigkeiten die ausfahrspur zu nutzen. 180 ist schon viel zu übertrieben. da brauch nur einer sich nicht auskennen bemerkt das er schon an der ausfahrt raus muss und zieht kurz vor knapp rüber um die ausfahrt noch zu kriegen. viel spaß beim rechtzeitigen bremsen. wie man das der polizei bzw versicherung erzählen will. 

weiß nicht wie das problem ist einfach paar hundert meter vor der ausfahrt ausrollen zulassen.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Mai 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> (Bei 250km/h beträgt der Anhalteweg laut Fahrschulformel 625m).



Bei einer normalen Bremsung. Bei Vollbremsung sind es 312m, laut der Faustformel.


----------



## hazelol (30. Mai 2017)

312m in denen eine menge passieren kann. reichen dem a8 hinter dir den auch deine 312m die du hast wenn du vollbremsen musst? oder hängt er dir hinten drin und schiebt dich dann noch ins stauende.


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2017)

Rechnet man noch die Reaktionszeit drauf, liegt man schon bei fast 400m. Und das auch nur, wenn man wirklich fest aufs Pedal tritt, sonst wird es noch mehr.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> 312m in denen eine menge passieren kann. reichen dem a8 hinter dir den auch deine 312m die du hast wenn du vollbremsen musst? oder hängt er dir hinten drin und schiebt dich dann noch ins stauende.



Dafür gibt es sowas wie "Abstand", den man einhalten sollte.



keinnick schrieb:


> Rechnet man noch die Reaktionszeit drauf, liegt man schon bei fast 400m. Und das auch nur, wenn man wirklich fest aufs Pedal tritt, sonst wird es noch mehr.



Im Anhalteweg ist die Reaktionszeit schon drin, sonst würde es Bremsweg heißen... Ich kann für mich sprechen, wenn ich eine Vollbremsung mache, dann latsche ich bis ins Bodenblech durch und ABS ist schwer am Arbeiten... Vollbremsung aus 40km/h ist übrigens ein Bestandteil einer FS-Prüfung....


----------



## hazelol (30. Mai 2017)

der sicherheitsabstand ist der halbe geschwindigkeit bei 250 wären das dann 125m abstand. wenn der vordermann voll in die eissen geht dann verspreche ich dir bist du schneller hinten drauf als du glaubst.


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Im Anhalteweg ist die Reaktionszeit schon drin, sonst würde es Bremsweg heißen...



Das ist mir klar, nur entspricht der von Dir angegebene Wert von 312m nicht dem Anhalte- sondern dem Bremsweg. Der Anhalteweg beträgt 387m. Siehe: Formel Anhalteweg berechnen – Faustformel Anhalteweg + Gefahrenbremsung


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Irgendwann taucht da innerhalb der 100m mal was auf dem Standstreifen auf...
> Es ist mir echt ein Rätsel wie man so dermaßen egoistisch und leichtsinnig sein kann und ich bin echt froh dass sich nur eine sehr kleine Minderheit so dämlich verhält.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Oh ja das ist ja auch unglaublich schlimm wenn ich mit 30 auf dem Standstreifen weiter in den Stau reinrolle. Bei den satten 4 Meter Bremsweg kann eine Menge vor mir auftauchen wo ich nicht mehr Bremsen kann. Die armen Ameisen die ich da plattfahren könnte.. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, nur entspricht der von Dir angegebene Wert von 312m nicht dem Anhalte- sondern dem Bremsweg. Der Anhalteweg beträgt 387m. Siehe: Formel Anhalteweg berechnen – Faustformel Anhalteweg + Gefahrenbremsung


Wenn dein Auto so schlecht bremst, dann würde ich mal eine Werkstatt aufsuchen.
Auf einem 200m Ausfahrstreifen schaffe ich es ohne Risiko oder Probleme von 250 runter zu bremsen. Dann bin ich noch bei 60-80 je nachdem was es für eine Abfahrt ist.

Die Faustformel ist eher was für Boote.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> der sicherheitsabstand ist der halbe geschwindigkeit bei 250 wären das dann 125m abstand. wenn der vordermann voll in die eissen geht dann verspreche ich dir bist du schneller hinten drauf als du glaubst.



Und Du glotzt immer nur dem Vordermann auf's Heck und blendest völlig aus, was sonst noch passiert??? Man kann sich jede Situation ausdenken, wo es schief gehen kann....

Wenn ich schnell fahre, dann ist mein Blickfeld auf 2-3 Autos vor mir und mittlere Spur gerichtet...

@keinnick: Ja, hast Recht, bin in Zeile verrutscht.


----------



## hazelol (30. Mai 2017)

es ging hier aber speziell um eine kritische situation vor einer kuppel wo man eben nicht einsehen kann was vor einem passiert.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (30. Mai 2017)

Dann trage ich hier mal unsere Fahrzeuge auch ein:
BMW E46 330i
BMW E46 318Ci (Coupe)
VW Golf 7 GTI 
Das Coupe kommt vermutlich demnächst weg, sind nur am überlegen ob ein Oldtimer/noch ein Youngtimer (BMW 635CSi E24 oder ein E36 Cabrio) oder ob es doch etwas kleines, wie ein moderner Polo/Clio werden soll... Muss mich dann mal demnächst auf den Weg zu den Händlern machen^^


----------



## Zeiss (30. Mai 2017)

Ich wäre für einen E24  Oder kannst gegen Ende des Jahren meinen E31 haben 



hazelol schrieb:


> es ging hier aber speziell um eine kritische situation vor einer kuppel wo man eben nicht einsehen kann was vor einem passiert.



Wie ich schon sagte, man kann alles so hindrehen, dass es passt.


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2017)

Warum trennst Du Dich denn von dem?


----------



## hazelol (30. Mai 2017)

ich muss mir ja nichts hindrehen kannst 2 seiten zurück blättern und nachlesen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Oh ja das ist ja auch unglaublich schlimm wenn ich mit 30 auf dem Standstreifen weiter in den Stau reinrolle. Bei den satten 4 Meter Bremsweg kann eine Menge vor mir auftauchen wo ich nicht mehr Bremsen kann. Die armen Ameisen die ich da plattfahren könnte..
> 
> 
> Wenn dein Auto so schlecht bremst, dann würde ich mal eine Werkstatt aufsuchen.
> ...



Also ich musste noch nie auf den Standstreifen fahren, wenn ein Stau vor mir war. 
Irgendwas machst du falsch. 
Aber naja, anscheinend legst du ja auch auf dem Verzögerungsstreifen ne Vollbremsung hin. 
Hauptsache du ballerst die ganze Zeit über alle Straßen. 
Ach ne, das sind ja deine persönlichen Rennstrecken. 
Wie alt bist du nochmal, 18?


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2017)

Vor allem definiere ich persönlich Spaß beim Autofahren nicht generell damit, möglichst immer ubd jederzeit so schnell wie ich kann zu fahren.


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2017)

Neben der potentiellen Gefährdung anderer, frage ich mich auch, warum man dem Auto so einen unnötigen Verschleiß antut und scheinbar ständig Vollgas gibt und Vollbremsungen hinlegt, weil man sich einbildet, dass das zügiges Fahren wäre.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2017)

Zum Thema zügig in die Ausfahrt rein. Schön direkt von der dritten Spur auf den Verzögerungszeit en:

Horror accident car vs. Truck Fatal Accident Live Crash woman has survived ... unbelievable - YouTube

--


Ansonsten: Lässt Euch doch nicht immer so von TBF provozieren. Die Fahrweise ist vermutlich nur halb so wild, wie es sich hier immer anhört. Bei Geschwindigkeiten ist es eh immer so ne Sache. Wenn es danach geht, dürfte man eigentlich so gut wie nie schnell fahren, da es immer an irgendwas scheitert. Abstand, überschaubare Strecke usw

@keinnick
Weil es hin und wieder halt einfach Spaß macht. Geht in den seltensten Fällen um gewonnene Zeit. Manchmal habe ich auch meine 5 Minuten und schalte bei jeder Gelegenheit runter und gebe Vollgas, obwohl klar ist, dass ein paar Hundert Meter weiter wieder jemand ist, der das Rechtsfahrgebot nicht kennt. Oder so schnell es mir möglich ist, die Auffahrt rum, obwohl sowieso auf 130km/h begrenzt ist. 

Die Straße ist kein Spielplatz und keine Rennstrecke, das ist aber völlig richtig.


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2017)

Ja, "mal" hat das sicher jeder schon gemacht. Nur klingt es bei TBF so, als wäre es Dauerzustand.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich musste noch nie auf den Standstreifen fahren, wenn ein Stau vor mir war.
> Irgendwas machst du falsch.
> Aber naja, anscheinend legst du ja auch auf dem Verzögerungsstreifen ne Vollbremsung hin.
> Hauptsache du ballerst die ganze Zeit über alle Straßen.
> ...


Ich musste auch noch nie auf den Standstreifen weil der Bremsweg nicht gereicht hat. Ich fahre aber über den Standstreifen immer ein paar Meter in den Stau rein, weil ich nicht als letzter anhalte.
Ich hab keinen Bock einfach draufzugehen, nur weil ein anderer mal wieder hinterm Steuer am schlafen ist. Ist ja nicht grade selten das LKW Fahrer einfach vollgas in den Stau fahren.

Wenn ich genug Autos an Puffer hinter mir habe, dann fahre ich auch ganz normal im Stau.

Wenn du dich für solche Typen als Bremsklotz opferst, dann kannst du das meintwegen gerne machen. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Neben der potentiellen Gefährdung anderer, frage ich mich auch, warum man dem Auto so einen unnötigen Verschleiß antut und scheinbar ständig Vollgas gibt und Vollbremsungen hinlegt, weil man sich einbildet, dass das zügiges Fahren wäre.


Du bist noch nie in deinem Leben schnell gefahren, hab ich recht? (mit "schnell fahren" meine ich nicht gradeaus)


----------



## hazelol (30. Mai 2017)

und was machst du wenn du von nem Satelliten erschlagen wirst?

was glaubst du was passiert wenn jeder so denken würde?


----------



## Offset (30. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre aber über den Standstreifen immer ein paar Meter in den Stau rein, weil ich nicht als letzter anhalte.
> Ich hab keinen Bock einfach draufzugehen, nur weil ein anderer mal wieder hinterm Steuer am schlafen ist. Ist ja nicht grade selten das LKW Fahrer einfach vollgas in den Stau fahren.
> 
> Wenn ich genug Autos an Puffer hinter mir habe, dann fahre ich auch ganz normal im Stau.



Typisch deutscher Egoismus, nach dem Motto "geht weg, jetzt komm ich!". Wenn das alle machen würden hätten wir ein Problem. So dreißt muss man erstmal sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Typisch deutscher Egoismus, nach dem Motto "geht weg, jetzt komm ich!". Wenn das alle machen würden hätten wir ein Problem. So dreißt muss man erstmal sein.


Gesunder Überlebensinstinkt nenne ich das. Wenn ich dreißt wäre, dann würde ich mit 80 weiter am Stau vorbeikacheln.


----------



## Offset (30. Mai 2017)

Lass dein Auto doch einfach stehen, das wäre das beste für deinen Überlebensinstinkt...Die Diskussion führt eh zu nichts, wie so oft hier.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gesunder Überlebensinstinkt nenne ich das. Wenn ich dreißt wäre, dann würde ich mit 80 weiter am Stau vorbeikacheln.


Dreist bist du schon allein, weil du dich vordrängelst 

Überlebensinstinkt


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Mai 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gesunder Überlebensinstinkt nenne ich das. Wenn ich dreißt wäre, dann würde ich mit 80 weiter am Stau vorbeikacheln.



Kauf dir n Motorrad. Dann gibts gar keine Staus mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Kauf dir n Motorrad. Dann gibts gar keine Staus mehr.


Zu wenig angetriebene Räder.


----------



## ForceOne (30. Mai 2017)

Also die Argumentation ist halt unsinnig, wie hoch ist wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit am Stauende zu sterben, weil dir ein LKW reinnagelt?!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2017)

Jetzt gehe ich ja doch mal darauf ein. Da Du ständig volle Kette fährst und mit 250 km/h in Ausfahrten kachelst (wie auch immer Du das mit Deinem vorherigen Wagen angestellt haben willst), bist Du doch eh auf der linken Spur unterwegs. 
Wenn Du Doch dann da ganz links am Stauende hinstellst, ist es recht unwahrscheinlich, dass Dir ein Lkw ins Heck rauscht. Da ist das Risiko schon höher, dass Dir jemand vor die Karre zieht, weil er entweder denkt, Du könntest nicht rechtzeitig bremsen und somit nach rechts ausweicht, oder aber der Meinung ist, Du willst Dich da vorbeikommen und "dicht" macht.

Aber eigentlich sowieso wieder  eine unsinnige Diskussion.


----------



## ForceOne (30. Mai 2017)

Warum auf der linken Spur rasen, wenn man auch auf allen Spuren rasen kann


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Mai 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Also die Argumentation ist halt unsinnig, wie hoch ist wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit am Stauende zu sterben, weil dir ein LKW reinnagelt?!



Gering ist sie nicht: stauende lkw - Google-Suche


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gering ist sie nicht: stauende lkw - Google-Suche


So siehts aus. 
30.5., 26.5., 21.5., 18.5., ...sieht so aus als würde das jede Woche min. 2 Mal passieren.


----------



## Offset (30. Mai 2017)

Es steht außer Frage, dass ein Stauende gefährlich ist, ändert aber nichts an deinem egoistischen und dreißten Verhalten.


----------



## ForceOne (30. Mai 2017)

Jede Woche 2x = 104x jährl. = nicht gering?!

Stauende ist mit Sicherheit nicht ungefährlich, liegt aber oftmals auch schlichtweg daran, dass viele zu faul sind, den Warnblinker anzuwerfen.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2017)

Einfach mal in Bezug zu den LKWs setzen, die nicht in ein Stauende rasen, im Einzelfall aber natürlich nichtsbringend


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Mai 2017)

Öfter. Sortiere mal nach Datum 
Alleine heute schon wieder drei Idioten und fast immer ist das Wort "ungebremst" in den Artikeln zu lesen.
Dass die LKW Fahrer nicht strenger kontrolliert werden ist mir absolut schleierhaft.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Zeitbomben täglich auf den Autobahnen rumeiern.




ForceOne schrieb:


> Stauende ist mit Sicherheit nicht ungefährlich, liegt aber oftmals auch schlichtweg daran, dass viele zu faul sind, den Warnblinker anzuwerfen.



Falsch. Die LKW Fahrer sollen mal lieber die Augen auf machen. Wer mit 80-90km/h das Stauende nicht früh genug erkennt, der sollte besser seinen FS direkt abgeben.
Aber ist auch nicht verwunderlich wenn man sieht, wie wenig Abstand ein Großteil der LKW Fahrer nur einhält.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Mai 2017)

Nicht immer sind die Fahrer schuld.
Gerade bei Bergabpassagen inkl. schlecht einsehbarer Kurve kann es eng werden.
Wenn so ein 40 Tonner mit voller Ladung eine Vollbremsung machen muss, kommen dir als Fahrer ganz automatisch die Augen raus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Mai 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn so ein 40 Tonner mit voller Ladung eine Vollbremsung machen muss, kommen dir als Fahrer ganz automatisch die Augen raus.



Du sagst es, "Vollbremsung".
Nur rasen die ja meistens ungebremst in's Stauende.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Mai 2017)

Die brauchen gar nicht ungebremst drauf fahren.
20 Km/h Resttempo dürften deinen BMW spielend in einen handlichen Würfel umformen.
Und da fehlten dann "nur" noch ca. 5-8 Meter bis zu Stillstand.
Daher bin auch Verfechter von früh eingreifenden Notbremssystemen --> OHNE Abschaltmöglichkeit bei LKWs.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Mai 2017)

Es geht mir nicht darum, dass die es nicht schaffen zum stehen zu kommen sondern um das Auffahren ohne oder nahezu ohne Bremsen, weil mal wieder Zeitung gelesen wird, die Fußnägel geschnitten werden, am Handy gedaddelt wird, er/sie übermüdet ist oder einfach unfähig ist, einen LKW sicher zu bewegen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Mai 2017)

Ist das nicht sogar seit diesem Jahr Pflicht? 

Kann jedem btw den Kanal Fahrnünftig ans Herz legen, faszinierend was so alles auf deutschen Straßen abgeht.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2017)

Wie so ein System, dass den LKW auf max 80km/h begrenzt?


----------



## the_leon (30. Mai 2017)

Das halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.
Da bin ich der Meinung das auch LKWs auf Bundesstraßen 100 fahren sollen dürften weil dann viele riskante Überholmanöver vermieden werden könnten


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nicht immer sind die Fahrer schuld.
> Gerade bei Bergabpassagen inkl. schlecht einsehbarer Kurve kann es eng werden.
> Wenn so ein 40 Tonner mit voller Ladung eine Vollbremsung machen muss, kommen dir als Fahrer ganz automatisch die Augen raus.


Ein technisch einwandfreier 40 Tonner hat aus 90 km/h einen Bremsweg von ~45 Meter. Da hast du Zeit ohne Ende vor einem Stau abzubremsen. Leider beschäftigen sich LKW Fahrer meistens mit allem möglichen, nur nicht LKW fahren. Übrigens macht es keinen Unterschied im Bremsweg ob der LKW voll oder leer ist.



the_leon schrieb:


> Das halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.
> Da bin ich der Meinung das auch LKWs auf Bundesstraßen 100 fahren sollen dürften weil dann viele riskante Überholmanöver vermieden werden könnten


+1
Ganz meine Meinung.



...wo wir grade bei Bremsen sind... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ptDE8TfhSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2017)

Nein, doch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (30. Mai 2017)

Entstanden am Sonntag in einem alten Steinbruch. Neben meinem Subaru steht der Nissan 200SX S14a von meinem besten Freund.


----------



## Falk (1. Juni 2017)

Den Dicken heute morgen zum Service gebracht:

- Ölwechsel (Motor, DSG, Haldex)
- TÜV / AU
- Luftfilter (Motor/Innenraum)
- etc. etc. etc. was so nach Intervall-Service ansteht

-> ca. 400,-€ 

Damit ist dann das erste Service-Heft voll durchgestempelt. Am Wochenende mach ich erstmal nen Ausflug - vll. kurz nach Passau runterballern oder sowas


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. Juni 2017)

Kennt einer von den Nordlichtern oder aus der Region OWL den Race Park in Meppen? Werde weder aus deren Homepage, noch aus der Facebook-Seite schlau. 
Da wird über Treffen berichtet oder halt geschlossene Veranstaltungen, aber es gibt auch viele Videos auf YouTube, die nach Spaßfahrten aussehen.
Kann man da nun Touristenfahrten machen, oder nicht? 
Falls ja, lohnt es sich?

Strecke zwar recht kurz und großartige Geschwindigkeiten kann man da scheinbar nicht erreichen, aber wäre halt mal was halbwegs in der Nähe.

Race Park Meppen - Home

http://www.pistenclub.de/images/strecken/meppen-luftbild.jpg


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2017)

Sieht aus wie ne ziemlich breite Kartbahn... alles 2. und 3. Gang das wär mir nen bischen langsam.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. Juni 2017)

Auf YouTube sind einige Videos.  Stimmt genau, was Du sagst, so langweilig sieht es aber nicht aus.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Kennt einer von den Nordlichtern oder aus der Region OWL den Race Park in Meppen?



Ja, kenne ich.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Kann man da nun Touristenfahrten machen, oder nicht?
> Falls ja, lohnt es sich?



Ja und ja. Ich war mal vor Ort und da kannst du direkt an der Strecke Tickets kaufen (glaube 30min) und fahren. Preis war auch ok, weiß nicht mehr genau wie viel.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Strecke zwar recht kurz und großartige Geschwindigkeiten kann man da scheinbar nicht erreichen, aber wäre halt mal was halbwegs in der Nähe.



So langsam ist die gar nicht. Da die Strecke recht breit ist wirkt die langsam. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal dort fahren.
Nachteil ist, dass man zwingend einen Helm tragen muss und mit Helm passe ich nur in den Z4, aber nicht in den 335i.


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2017)

Und wenn du den Kopf aus dem Seitenfenster hältst?


----------



## usernamepleasehere (1. Juni 2017)

@Zeiss danke für das Angebot, aber es soll eines der beiden Modelle werden, da habe ich mir lange genug den Kopf drüber zerbrochen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wenn du den Kopf aus dem Seitenfenster hältst?



Aus dem Schiebedach könnte gehen


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juni 2017)

usernamepleasehere schrieb:


> @Zeiss danke für das Angebot, aber es soll eines der beiden Modelle werden, da habe ich mir lange genug den Kopf drüber zerbrochen



Dann ein E24


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. Juni 2017)

@King
Cool, danke. Das ist doch mal ne Aussage. Dass die dort gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten nicht ganz so hoch sind dachte ich wegen eines Videos mit nem E92 M3, der war meist höchstens bei 140km/h und gehörte da noch zu den schnelleren Fahrzeugen.

PS: Wie groß bist Du denn? :eek:


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @King
> Cool, danke. Das ist doch mal ne Aussage. Dass die dort gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten nicht ganz so hoch sind dachte ich wegen eines Videos mit nem E92 M3, der war meist höchstens bei 140km/h und gehörte da noch zu den schnelleren Fahrzeugen.
> 
> PS: Wie groß bist Du denn? :eek:



140km/h ist mMn auch ausreichend für den Kurs. Je schneller der Kurs und je größer die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz, desto höher die Belastung für die Bremsanlage, siehe z.B. GP Strecken.
Ich bin 189cm und eher "Sitzriese". Hab schon ohne Helm nur sehr wenig Platz zum Dachhimmel, auch wegen dem Schiebedach.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (1. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann ein E24



Bin schon am gucken, aber ich lass mir Zeit. Meinen 330i hab ich auch erst nach einem Jahr suchen gefunden


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 140km/h ist mMn auch ausreichend für den Kurs. Je schneller der Kurs und je größer die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz, desto höher die Belastung für die Bremsanlage, siehe z.B. GP Strecken.
> Ich bin 189cm und eher "Sitzriese". Hab schon ohne Helm nur sehr wenig Platz zum Dachhimmel, auch wegen dem Schiebedach.


Naja, 140 km/h mit nem M3 ist schon eine ziemlich langsame Strecke. 

Bau doch das olle Schiebedach aus und lass es zuschweißen. Spart massig Gewicht, macht die Kiste steifer, kann nicht mehr undicht werden, erzeugt keine Windgeräusche mehr... Nur Vorteile!  Achja und du kannst dann normal im Auto sitzen und hast nicht diesen extra dicken Himmel.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja, 140 km/h mit nem M3 ist schon eine ziemlich langsame Strecke.
> 
> Bau doch das olle Schiebedach aus und lass es zuschweißen. Spart massig Gewicht, macht die Kiste steifer, kann nicht mehr undicht werden, erzeugt keine Windgeräusche mehr... Nur Vorteile!  Achja und du kannst dann normal im Auto sitzen und hast nicht diesen extra dicken Himmel.



Wieso hast du eigentlich keinen leergeräumten Innenraum mit nem Käfig? 
Hat doch nur Vorteile, steifer, sicherer, musst keine Polster mehr putzen, sparst Gewicht?


----------



## Flybarless (1. Juni 2017)

Glaube Steifer wird das Dach dadurch nicht. Ist wie bei dem Irrglaube das 2 Türer generell Steifer sein müssten als 4 Türer.
Je mehr Falzen ein Blech hat, je stabiler ist es.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2017)

Kommt auf den Krafteinleutungspunkt und die Kraftrichtung an, das Loch fürs Schiebedach kann dann schon ein Schachpunkt sein, aber es ist nicht zwingend so, ggf. nimmt der Rahmen mehr auf...


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso hast du eigentlich keinen leergeräumten Innenraum mit nem Käfig?
> Hat doch nur Vorteile, steifer, sicherer, musst keine Polster mehr putzen, sparst Gewicht?


Ne dann kann ich ja keine Leute mehr mitnehmen, ansonsten würde ich das sofort machen. Vielleicht baue ich meinen A3 als 500PS Tracktool um, wenn ich das Geld dazu habe. Mal schauen.



Flybarless schrieb:


> Glaube Steifer wird das Dach dadurch nicht.  Ist wie bei dem Irrglaube das 2 Türer generell Steifer sein müssten als 4  Türer.
> Je mehr Falzen ein Blech hat, je stabiler ist es.


Das Dach ist bei modernen Autos kein grades Blech.   Schonmal nen Dach von innen angeguckt ohne Dachhimmel?
Ohne Ausschnitt ist das deutlich stabiler.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja, 140 km/h mit nem M3 ist schon eine ziemlich langsame Strecke.



Du musst auch bedenken, dass ein serienmäßiger M3 gar nicht mal so schnell beschleunigt 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bau doch das olle Schiebedach aus und lass es zuschweißen. Spart massig Gewicht, macht die Kiste steifer, kann nicht mehr undicht werden, erzeugt keine Windgeräusche mehr... Nur Vorteile!  Achja und du kannst dann normal im Auto sitzen und hast nicht diesen extra dicken Himmel.



Das kommt dann nur ziemlich blöd beim Verkauf 
Wahrscheinlich werden nochmal Recaro PP oder Sportster CS den Weg in das Auto finden, dann ist genug Platz da.

Zum Thema Stabilität: Ein normales Schiebedach macht keinen Unterschied, weil über das Blech so gut wie keine Kräfte übertragen werden sondern über die eingearbeiteten Profile.
Erst beim Panoramadach wird es sich bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juni 2017)

Wobei auch da verstärkte Profile eingesetzt werden, um das zu kompensieren.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja, 140 km/h mit nem M3 ist schon eine ziemlich langsame Strecke.



Dafür halt viele enge Kurven. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Spaß macht. Und vor allem halt wie gesagt für uns hier oben doch deutlich näher, als Oschersleben oder die Nordschleife.




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 140km/h ist mMn auch ausreichend für den Kurs. Je schneller der Kurs und je größer die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz, desto höher die Belastung für die Bremsanlage, siehe z.B. GP Strecken.
> Ich bin 189cm und eher "Sitzriese". Hab schon ohne Helm nur sehr wenig Platz zum Dachhimmel, auch wegen dem Schiebedach.



Dafür geht es auf dem Kurs gut auf die Reifen. Aber wie gesagt, bin schon froh, dass hier überhaupt mal was ist.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du musst auch bedenken, dass ein serienmäßiger M3 gar nicht mal so schnell beschleunigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt, totale Kasperkisten. Macht sich vor der Eisdiele, bei McDonalds und vor Berufsschulen (Fachrichtung Kosmetikerin, Friseurin oder Bäckereifachverkäuferin) gut, dann hört es aber auch auf.


----------



## Iconoclast (2. Juni 2017)

Kurven macht doch auch viel mehr Spaß. Vollgas geradeaus kann jeder Fahranfänger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2017)

Oh man was manche Leute für Schrottgurken durch die Gegend bewegen... ...unglaublich! Da wird gefahren bis die Karre steht.
Heute nen W203 nach Mopf in der Werkstatt gehabt, wo das alles kaputt war:
Glühkerze 1+4 Unterbrechung
Softwarefehler MSG
Differenzdruckgeber Kurzschluss
DPF übervoll
Turbo VTG Verstellung gebrochen
Leichter Ölverlust

Fährt noch 80 im Notlauf, bis der DPF irgendwann komplett verstopft ist und die Kiste ganz kaputt geht.
Natürlich wurde das Auto so wieder abgeholt ohne Reparatur. "Fährt ja noch" meinte der Kunde. 
Hauptsache frisch gewaschen und ausgesaugt.




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Kurven macht doch auch viel mehr Spaß. Vollgas geradeaus kann jeder Fahranfänger.


Auf der Nordschleife gibts tolle Vollgas Kurven mit 200 km/h+ und 1,x G Querbeschleunigung. Das macht noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Juni 2017)

@Iconoclast
Klar, wobei Beschleunigungsrennen auch mal Spaß machen. Aber wie TBF schon sagte, hat man auf der Nordschleife beides. Enge Kurven, lange Kurven, lange Geraden. Mit nur Vollgas geht das dort schnell in die Hose. Aber ist halt weit, ohne Übernachtung also sehr anstrengend und auch ziemlich teuer.
Sowas müsste man doch im Wiehengebirge, Dammer Schweiz, Tecklenburger Land doch auch bauen können. Ohne Freizeitpark vielleicht auch nicht so teuer 

Ich gucke mir den Racepark Meppen auf jeden Fall mal an. Geradeaus schnell fahren kann man dann auch hinterher auf der A31 dort.

@TBF
Jahreskarte? Oder fährst Du unregelmäßig und eher spontan hin?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @TBF
> Jahreskarte? Oder fährst Du unregelmäßig und eher spontan hin?


Mitlerweile fahre ich nur noch Trackdays, weil mir bei Touristenfahrten einfach zu viel Leute auf der Strecke sind, die da nicht hin gehören. Da trifft man Busse, Wohnmobile, Zweiräder, Leute die 60 km/h fahren, Sprinter, vollkommen überforderte Anfänger die ihren Rückspiegel abmontiert haben,....
Ist halt nicht so geil wenn man mit über 150km/h Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von hinten angeflogen kommt und da einer mit seinem Bulli rumgurkt, die Füße aus dem Fenster und ein Selfie macht. Bei Touristenfahrten auf der Nordschleife wird ja alles auf die Strecke gelassen, egal wie untauglich.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir den Racepark einfach mal angucken, schaden kann es nicht. Vorher auf jeden Fall das Auto komplett durchchecken von innen, außen und unten. Flüssigkeitsstände aller Betriebsmittel, Luftdruck, Reifen/Fahrwerk/Bremsen, Motorraum, Abgasanlage. *Alle* losen Gegenstände aus dem Auto nehmen(alles was nicht angebunden ist wird durch die Gegend fliegen), Sicherheitsgurte/Sitze prüfen und mit Flaggensignalen vertraut machen.
Alles was minimal defekt ist, geht auf der Rennstrecke auf jeden Fall kaputt.  Wenn man es selber alles nicht kann, am besten eine Werkstatt machen lassen.

Und Vollgas!


----------



## Klutten (2. Juni 2017)

Jede Rennstrecke macht Spaß, und sei sie noch so klein. Alleine die Tatsache, dass man mal die ganze Straßenbreite für seine Linie nutzen kann, bringt schon Laune genug und ist eine tolle Abwechslung zum Alltag auf Deutschlands Straßen. Königsdisziplin ist natürlich immer die Nordschleife, wo man sich unglaubliche 21km lang austoben kann. Überall sollte aber der Gedanke im Hinterkopf bleiben, dass man sein Material wieder heile nach Hause bekommen möchte ...ergo langsam angehen lassen. Spaß bringt das trotzdem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jede Rennstrecke macht Spaß, und sei sie noch so klein.


Schonmal mit nem Auto über eine Supermoto/Kartstrecke gefahren?  Ohne hydraulische Handbremse ist das kein Vergnügen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2017)

Kommt auf das Auto drauf an.
Mit nem Mini Cooper oder nem MX5 macht das bestimmt Spass.

Hatte gestern auf der Autobahn auch ne nette Begegnung mit nem Insignia.
Der wollte erst rausziehen und hat dann gemerkt, dass ich schneller da bin als er dachte.
Dann hat er doch gebremst, wollte wohl seinem Chef nicht erklären müssen, warum er nen Erlkönig auf ner Testfahrt zerlegt hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schonmal mit nem Auto über eine Supermoto/Kartstrecke gefahren?  Ohne hydraulische Handbremse ist das kein Vergnügen.


   Wie Jom schon schrieb, es kommt auf's Auto an. Mit meinem 1er bin ich mal vom DSK aus ein paar Läufe Slalom auf einer Kartbahn gefahren, das ging wunderbar. War ein Stück schneller als zwei M5 F10 die nur schwarze Striche gemalt haben und vergleichbar mit ein paar M3 E36. Da haben die 143ps auch gut ausgereicht, man musste halt nur schon mitten in den Kurven vollgas geben, dass man am Kurvenausgang die Leistung anliegen hat  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (2. Juni 2017)

@TBF
Danke für Deine sicherlich gut gemeinten Tipps. Aber so ganz grün bin ich nun auch nicht mehr hinter den Ohren. 

Zu den Touristenfahrten: Natürlich ist das so, deshalb wird Dir ja auch mitgeteilt, dass Du entsprechend fahren sollst. 
Sieh die als Herausforderung, Bestzeiten muss man dann ja nicht hinlegen.

Im Prinzip so, wie auf Autobahnen. Da sind auch viele unterwegs, die da nicht hingehören. Heute 480km gefahren, davon 3/4 im Ruhrgebiet. Unglaublich, was man vor Feiertagen immer erlebt. Wohnmobile, die in Baustellen an LKWs vorbei wollen, Schlaumeier, die bei Rückstau an Ausfahrten ganz vorne auf der rechten Spur stehen und reingelassen werden wollen usw

Natürlich gucke ich mir das in Meppen mal an. Ist ne knappe Stunde entfernt, besser geht es ja nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2017)

Hehe, heute erstmal die 1500km mit dem S3 geknackt und ne Dashcam reingebaut.  Schade das man die serienmäßige Kamera nicht abgreifen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2017)

Ich bin früher jedes zweite Wochenende knapp 600km Autobahn gefahren.
Meistens ging das auch sehr gut, aber wehe es waren Feiertage oder Ferienzeit.
Da waren einfach zuviele Leute, die da nichts zu suchen hatten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2017)

Wow, das nenne ich mal einen Unterschied. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nInCgqDDTHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zoon (3. Juni 2017)

nagut sieht spektakulär aus aber trotzdem bleibt die OEM Bremse konstant über 10,5m/s schlimmes Fading wäre wenn sie unter 9 m/s eingeknickt wäre.  Sprich für den normalen Drängler auf der Autobahn reicht die OEM.   Das man für ne Trackdaykiste Bremsen und Beläge + Reifen anpasst sollte eigtl. jeder wissen.




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> "Fährt ja noch" meinte der Kunde.  Hauptsache frisch gewaschen und ausgesaugt.



Dann lasst den gleich mal ne Unterlassenserklärung unterschreiben wenn die Reparatur trotz deutlicher Mängel nicht gewünscht war, nicht das er euch noch ans Bein pinkelt wenn irgendwo bei +30 Grad im Schatten seine Karre verreckt und euch das reinwürgen will. 
Das der Motor so überhaupt noch anspringt spricht allerdings für die Robustheit für nen Benz


----------



## HordyH (3. Juni 2017)

Ich möchte meinem Alfa gelocht/geschlitzte Bremsscheiben montieren, kennt jemand eine Alternative zu Den Bremboscheiben?

Was sagt ihr zu den Zimmermann Scheiben, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die was taugen bei dem Preis ( 160 Euro das Paar vorn )


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2017)

Zimmermann... uuuuhhhhh  ganz heikle Kiste.  Die sollte man lieber dem Zimmermann geben, damit er die an nen Dachstuhl nageln kann. Bis zur Eisdiele gehts eventuell. ...und kauf keine gelochten Scheiben, die bekommen nur Risse und es bringt 0 Vorteil gegenüber geschlitzten Scheiben.



Zoon schrieb:


> nagut sieht spektakulär aus aber trotzdem bleibt die OEM Bremse konstant über 10,5m/s schlimmes Fading wäre wenn sie unter 9 m/s eingeknickt wäre.  Sprich für den normalen Drängler auf der Autobahn reicht die OEM.   Das man für ne Trackdaykiste Bremsen und Beläge + Reifen anpasst sollte eigtl. jeder wissen.
> 
> Dann lasst den gleich mal ne Unterlassenserklärung unterschreiben wenn die Reparatur trotz deutlicher Mängel nicht gewünscht war, nicht das er euch noch ans Bein pinkelt wenn irgendwo bei +30 Grad im Schatten seine Karre verreckt und euch das reinwürgen will.
> Das der Motor so überhaupt noch anspringt spricht allerdings für die Robustheit für nen Benz


Ich finde das trotzdem erstaunlich das nur der Tausch der Scheiben so einen großen Unterschied bringen kann. Der Rest vom Bremssystem ist ja noch original. Wenn man da jetzt noch ein paar Endless Klötze reinpackt und zusätzliche Luftführungen installiert, dann ist man sicher dauerhaft bei 11,5m/s².

Bei uns unterschreibt jeder Kunde selbstverständlich einen "Ampelzettel", der alle festgestellten Mängel und deren mögliche Folgen beinhaltet. Bei dem war bei der Roten Ampel(nicht mehr verkehrssicher/keine Betriebserlaubnis) eine ganze Menge eingetragen.


----------



## HordyH (3. Juni 2017)

Na dann sprich welchen Hersteller empfiehlst du?


----------



## hendrosch (3. Juni 2017)

Naja ist ja immerhin nen Ticken größer was die bessere Kühlung wahrscheinlich schon ohne sonstige Änderungen verursacht. 
Das sie dann weniger nachlässt ist klar und vermutlich wirds ja auch vom Material was anderes/besseres sein. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2017)

Ate Powerdisc . 
Tarox G88 sind meine ich auch gut.


----------



## HordyH (3. Juni 2017)

EBC ?
Bremsen Heinz


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juni 2017)

Zimmermann Scheiben sind gut, solange die Peripherie in Ordnung ist.
Dazu gehören vernünftige Beläge und ein Bremssattel, der den Belag vernünftig an die Scheibe anlegt.
EBC ist mMn gar nix, weder die Beläge noch die überteuerten Scheiben.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich möchte meinem Alfa gelocht/geschlitzte Bremsscheiben montieren, kennt jemand eine Alternative zu Den Bremboscheiben?
> 
> Was sagt ihr zu den Zimmermann Scheiben, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die was taugen bei dem Preis ( 160 Euro das Paar vorn )



Die FormulaZ sollen gut sein, fahren bei uns einpaar auf dem 8er.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Juni 2017)

Zimmermann finde ich ok, aber die gelochten Scheiben sind ganz normale Serienscheiben. Eine wirkliche Verbesserung sollte man da nicht erwarten. Ist halt etwas Optiktuning und günstiger als OEM-Scheiben sind sie.  Die Rissbildung soll normal und unbedenklich sein, sofern die Bohrungen nicht dadurch verbunden sind. Kommt auch bei Porsche vor, falls es beruhigt.

Wobei Löcher wirklich nicht sinnvoll sind, Schlitze sind besser. Aber ist halt in den Köpfen drin, dass es sportlich ist. 

Mit EBC-Belägen war ich bislang zufrieden (Green und Red Stuff). Eine Rennbremsanlage hat man dadurch aber nicht. 

Vielleicht ganz interessant:
Bremspunkt  - Beitrag - at-rs.de


----------



## HordyH (4. Juni 2017)

Ich werde mal die ebc Black dash testen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich werde mal die ebc Black dash testen.



Dann nimm besser eine deutlich günstigere ATE PD oder gleich etwas mehr ausgeben für wärmebehandelte Tarox oder eine DBA.
Die EBC Scheiben sind wie Zimmermann, ATE und OEM Scheiben normale, nicht wärmebehandelte Scheiben.
Und dafür ist der Preis mMn deutlich überzogen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Na dann sprich welchen Hersteller empfiehlst du?


ATE
AP Racing
Brembo
EBC
Endless
Movit
Tarox
Textar
Stop Tech

Wird sicherlich nicht von jedem Hersteller etwas für dein Auto geben. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann nimm besser eine deutlich günstigere ATE PD oder gleich etwas mehr ausgeben für wärmebehandelte Tarox oder eine DBA.
> Die EBC Scheiben sind wie Zimmermann, ATE und OEM Scheiben normale, nicht wärmebehandelte Scheiben.
> Und dafür ist der Preis mMn deutlich überzogen.


Man braucht nicht zwingend eine wärmebehandelte Scheibe. Bei wärmebehandelten Scheiben hat man nur ein geringeres Risiko von Wärmeverzug.
Auf dem A3 habe ich im Moment die EBC High-Carbon Blade Disc und die schlagen sich super. Vorallem sind die dank dem harten Werkstoff extrem verschleißarm.
Hinten müsste jetzt der 3. Satz Klötze drauf sein und man sieht noch nicht mal eine Kante. Vorne ist der 2. Satz jetzt fast runter und es ist nur eine minimale Kante. Ich denke bei den Scheiben und meiner Fahrweise gehen locker 4 Satz Klötze pro Scheibe. Probier das mal auf ner Serienscheibe oder ATE Powerdisk. Die Powerdisks mussten bei mir immer nach 1 Satz Klötze mit gewechselt werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

Kann sein, dass es Bremsenspezifisch ist.
Auf der Festsattelbremse am 135i und auf der etwas größeren Schwimmsattelbremse am 335i funktionieren die EBC nicht besser als die Zimmermann.
Sind sogar eher schlechter


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Sicher das es nicht an der Montage lag?  Was hat denn daran "nicht funktioniert"?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sicher das es nicht an der Montage lag?  Was hat denn daran "nicht funktioniert"?



Waren immer leicht bis stark verzogen. An der Montage lag es in den Fällen nicht.


----------



## HordyH (4. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zimmermann Scheiben sind gut, solange die Peripherie in Ordnung ist.
> Dazu gehören vernünftige Beläge und ein Bremssattel, der den Belag vernünftig an die Scheibe anlegt.
> EBC ist mMn gar nix, weder die Beläge noch die überteuerten Scheiben.



Überteuert find ich die nicht, würde ich die Scheiben Original bei mir auf Arbeit bestellen kostet eine fast soviel wie das Paar von EBC


----------



## JaniZz (4. Juni 2017)

Vorne fahre ich orginal brembo mit ferrodo ds2000
Hinten EBC turbogroove mit yellowstuff. 

Vorne kann nicht klagen, packt besser als OEM und verzieht sich nichts. 

Die ferrodo Beläge packen wir sau,  aber dementsprechend ist auch bremsstaub ein Problem


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Waren immer leicht bis stark verzogen. An der Montage lag es in den Fällen nicht.


Einfahranleitung beachtet?

Verzogene Scheiben kommen auch sehr oft durch falsche Montage oder defekte Radnaben/Felgen. Viele bürsten nur so ein bischen über die Radnaben, machen die aber nicht metallisch blank. Dann verzieht sich die Scheibe im warmen Zustand. Was auch fatal ist, wenn man anfängt mit Schmirgelpapier an den Radnaben rumzuschleifen.
1 Sandkorn zwischen Radnabe und Scheibe reicht aus, damit man hinterher eine verbogene Scheibe hat, wenn die einmal Temperatur bekommen hat.

Was auch ein Problem ist, sind verbeulte Felgen. Wenn man die Anlagefläche oder Mittenzentrierung der Felge ein bischen verbeult/verdrückt beim ansetzen/fallen lassen/whatever wird sich die Scheibe auch verziehen. Im kalten Zustand wird man es nicht merken, das tritt erst nach dem ersten warmfahren auf.

Einige Scheiben sind da anfälliger als andere und es kommt auch immer drauf an ob man eine hohle oder volle Radnabe hat. Hohl gebohrte Radnaben sind in der Regel anfälliger bei sowas.


----------



## HordyH (4. Juni 2017)

Es heißt RadNABE nicht Narbe, sorry musste sein


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Es heißt RadNABE nicht Narbe, sorry musste sein



War auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Haha  Ja doch, wär besser. Rechtschreibung war noch nie meine Glanzleistung. Manchmal schreibe ich auch Wörter innerhalb eines Textes auf 2 verschieden Arten, just because #0fucksgiven.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juni 2017)

Endlich habe ich alles zusammen, was ich für die Abdichtung und Kundendienst brauche, ein ganz schöner Haufen Zeug...

-> Wapu
-> Thermostatt
-> 2x ZKD
-> 2x ZK-Schrauben
-> Motorblockdichtsatz
-> Zylinderkopfdichtsatz
-> 2x Zündverteiler
-> 2x Zündläufer
-> 12x Zündkerzen
-> 2x Benzinfilter
-> Steuerkette
-> 2x Gleitschiene
-> Spannschiene
-> Ölpumpenkette
-> Viskokupplung
-> Ölsieb für's Getriebe
-> 3x Simmerring für's Getriebe
-> Ölwannendichtung für Getriebe
-> 2x Benzindruckregler

Glaube, das ist alles 

Fehlen nur noch Öle.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Die ganzen Zündverteiler erneuern? Ist da was dran kaputt? Ich würde da eher nur Kappen, Läufer und Zündkabel mit Stecker machen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juni 2017)

Mit Verteiler meine ich die Deckel, die Läufer sind extra. Und genau das wird erneuert.

"Verteiler" hat der Motor nicht, die Läufer sind direkt mit Nockenwellen verbunden, so wie beim M120.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Ah ok, ich dachte schon...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfahranleitung beachtet?
> [...]



Ja, und den Rest auch 
_____________________________________________

Edit: Noch ein Bild vom letzten BMW Treffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Dann hast du wohl mit deinem Satz pech gehabt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl mit deinem Satz pech gehabt.



War nicht bei mir sondern bei an paar anderen 135/335i Fahrern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Wenn man danach geht kann man keine Bremsscheiben mehr kaufen.  Es gibt keinen Hersteller der verzugsfreie Scheiben garantieren kann. (ausgenommen nichtmetallische Scheiben)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

Ich will damit nur zeigen, dass EBC eben nix besser ist als eine normale Zimmermann, aber deutlich mehr kostet.
Zumindest auf der 135i und der 335i Bremsanlage ist das der Fall.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Dann kauft Zimmermann für diese beiden Bremsen wahrscheinlich die Scheiben zu.  Was ich schon bei Zimmermann Bremsen gesehen hab war echt gruselig.

Das beste war immer noch als wir beim Kumpel sein Rad VL nach dem Bremsenwechsel nicht mehr angesetzt bekommen haben. 4 Schrauben passten, das eine Loch fluchtete nicht.  Er wollte die billigste Bremse haben, die man kaufen kann und nicht aus China ist. Suuuper geil.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, und den Rest auch
> _____________________________________________
> 
> Edit: Noch ein Bild vom letzten BMW Treffen
> ...


Schick und klasse poliert/versiegelt. Habe beim Vorschaubild auf den ersten Blick gedacht, Du hättest Dir so ne Stickerbomb-Frontschürze geklebt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann kauft Zimmermann für diese beiden Bremsen wahrscheinlich die Scheiben zu.  Was ich schon bei Zimmermann Bremsen gesehen hab war echt gruselig.
> 
> Das beste war immer noch als wir beim Kumpel sein Rad VL nach dem Bremsenwechsel nicht mehr angesetzt bekommen haben. 4 Schrauben passten, das eine Loch fluchtete nicht.  Er wollte die billigste Bremse haben, die man kaufen kann und nicht aus China ist. Suuuper geil.



Bei mir sind die Scheiben noch 1A. Fahre die ivm. Pagid S Belägen. Tragbild der Scheiben ist perfekt.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Schick und klasse poliert/versiegelt. Habe beim Vorschaubild auf den ersten Blick gedacht, Du hättest Dir so ne Stickerbomb-Frontschürze geklebt




Ja, der Lack spiegelt schon ganz ordentlich 
Hab den vor ein paar Wochen poliert und versiegelt.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Juni 2017)

Apropo polieren. 

Was habt ihr für Poliermaschinen? Ich wollte mir demnächst eine Exzenter zulegen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

Nutze eine Festool Rotex 125
Getriebe-Exzenterschleifer RO 125 FEQ-Plus
Wird allerdings nicht nur für's polieren genutzt. Nur dafür wäre es die RAP 150 geworden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

Von diesen Exzenter Dingern bekommt man doch nen Zitterkrampf.

Bei uns in der Lackiererei nutzen die ausschließlich Makita Rotationsschleifer.


----------



## CRYztal312 (4. Juni 2017)

Mit ner Rota hat man aber auch fix den Lack durch, wenn man unerfahren ist


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juni 2017)

Hab mir eine Meguiars Dual Action zugelegt, aber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Lackiererei nutzen die ausschließlich Makita Rotationsschleifer.




Dann frag dich mal warum 
Der einzige Grund für eine Rotationsmaschine ggü. einer Exzenter mit Zwangsrotation ist, dass es schnell geht.
Die Qualität ist nicht besser sondern sehr oft eher schlechter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2017)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Mit ner Rota hat man aber auch fix den Lack durch, wenn man unerfahren ist


Zum Glück können unsere Lackierer damit umgehen. 

Ich selber würde mein Auto nie mehr selber polieren. Lieber immer mal weggeben und nen Profi dranlassen. Sieht besser aus und kostet keine Nerven/Zeit.

Meine Scheinwerfer mache ich aber noch selber. Da hab ich mitlerweile die perfekte Technik für faule Leute rausgefunden. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann frag dich mal warum
> Der einzige Grund für eine Rotationsmaschine ggü. einer Exzenter mit Zwangsrotation ist, dass es schnell geht.
> Die Qualität ist nicht besser sondern sehr oft eher schlechter.


Also ich finde die machen schon verdammt gute Arbeit, da kann man nicht meckern. Grade Daimlerkunden lecken ihren Lack teilweise fast ab um wirklich sicher zu stellen das es 100% perfekt ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2017)

Ich kenne mehr als genug Aufbereiter bzw. Beispiele die ihr Handwerk überhaupt nicht verstehen.
Sind eigentlich ausnahmslos die, die Polituren für >300€ anbieten, das ist in 98% der Fälle nix.
Um einen 08/15 Käufer zu beeindrucken, reicht es einmal mit einer mittleren Politur drüber zu rutschen und alle restlichen Kratzer mit einer "Versiegelung" dichtzuschmieren.
Meistens reicht da ein Mikrofasertuch und eine Flasche Isopropanol oder mein Lieblingmittel Gyeon Prep um aufzuzeigen wie miserabel das Auto aufbereitet wurde.


----------



## CRYztal312 (5. Juni 2017)

Oder einfach nur das Auto in die Sonne stellen und die Hologramme bewundern 

@TheBadFrag
Das bezweifle ich nicht, das eure Leute gute Arbeit abliefern, aber ne Rota in der Hand eines Anfängers kann ganz schnell einen Besuch beim Lackierer nach sich ziehen. 

Ich kann für Einsteiger nur Exzenter empfehlen, wie z.B. von Lupus Autopflege.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (5. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich selber würde mein Auto nie mehr selber polieren. Lieber immer mal weggeben und nen Profi dranlassen. Sieht besser aus und kostet keine Nerven/Zeit.



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, während meines 4 Wöchigen Praktikums bei einer privaten KfZ-Werkstatt hab ich so viele Autos poliert das ich im Schlaf die Bewegung gemacht hab (bisschen übertrieben gesagt). Ich finde da kann man nicht viel falsch machen, selbst der Chef war immer ganz begeistert ^^

Aber ich zähle mich Persönlich noch zu den "Qualität vor Quantität" Menschen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, während meines 4 Wöchigen Praktikums bei einer privaten KfZ-Werkstatt hab ich so viele Autos poliert das ich im Schlaf die Bewegung gemacht hab (bisschen übertrieben gesagt). Ich finde da kann man nicht viel falsch machen, selbst der Chef war immer ganz begeistert ^^
> 
> Aber ich zähle mich Persönlich noch zu den "Qualität vor Quantität" Menschen.


Wenn man sich Mühe gibt, dann dauert das seine Zeit. Die Jungs bei uns vom Lack machen das jeden Tag und haben Übung da drin. Bei denen dauert das nur halb so lange und wird doppelt so gut, als wenn ich mich dabei begebe. Ist halt genauso wenn ich den Lackern nen Motor zur Instandsetzung hinstellen würde. Dauert dann bestimmt 2 Wochen und hinterher läuft trotzdem noch Öl raus.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juni 2017)

Warum müssen die sch... Amis eigentlich immer alles in Paketen konfigurieren und dann ständig da noch was ändern  Da hat man das Auto quasi fertig um es zu bestellen und dann poppt das Fenster auf dass die gewünschte Konfiguration nur noch bis zum 8. Juni bestellbar ist und danach aus dem Sortiment raus fällt   Glasdach und Luftfahrwerk wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht haben  Jeder andere Hersteller macht nen Katalaog der dann mindestens 1 Jahr gültig ist, und ändert die Motoren auch nedd alle 6 Wochen


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2017)

Was wolltest du denn Zusammensetzen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2017)

Glasdach und Luftfahrwerk ist echt bitter.   Da würd ich auf jeden Fall was anderes kaufen. Grade Glasdach ist bei mir auch nen absolutes Nogo.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2017)

Luftfahrwerk ist cool


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2017)

Was soll ich mit nem Luftfahrwerk?
- Schlechtere Bodenhaftung
- Mehr Fahrzeuggewicht
- Mehr ungefederte Masse
- Teuer
- Extrem anfällig
- Anderes Fahrwerk nicht so einfach möglich
- Geringe mechanische Robustheit (springen nicht möglich)
- Diagnose aufwendig

Gibts auch Vorteile?


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2017)

Stimmt, für so einen Rennfahrer wie Dich ist es nichts. Für Dich wäre ein WRC Fahrzeug genau das Richtige..... 

Was soll bei der Diagnose aufwendig sein??? Extrem anfällig? Aha, davon wüsste ich was, es sind sehr viele 7er mit der Luftfederung unterwegs und sie machen keine Probleme...


----------



## HordyH (5. Juni 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum müssen die sch... Amis eigentlich immer alles in Paketen konfigurieren und dann ständig da noch was ändern  Da hat man das Auto quasi fertig um es zu bestellen und dann poppt das Fenster auf dass die gewünschte Konfiguration nur noch bis zum 8. Juni bestellbar ist und danach aus dem Sortiment raus fällt   Glasdach und Luftfahrwerk wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht haben  Jeder andere Hersteller macht nen Katalaog der dann mindestens 1 Jahr gültig ist, und ändert die Motoren auch nedd alle 6 Wochen



Um was für ein FZg geht es denn?


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juni 2017)

Ganz genau. Da das Auto für längere Zeit geplant ist wird  das Luftfahrwerk garantiert etwas das früher oder später defekt werden wird und damit Geld kostet. Klar ist es ne gute Funktion wenn das Auto weiss dass es wo eng ist mit der Höhe dass es automatisch hoch fährt dort und man kein 2. Mal was nachjustieren muss. Auf AB Fahrt geht er runter und kommt wieder paar km weiter damit. Aber dennoch, kostet es halt unnötig Geld. Und jetzt ist es Pflicht und nicht mehr optional.  Blechdach hätte ich auch gern gehabt weil ich Glas nicht wirklich ab kann. Vor allem wenn von vorne bis hinten alles Glas ist.. 

Ich hab nen Tesla Model S 90D eigentlich zusammenstellen wollen. Aber der fällt aus dem Sortiment und wird durch den 100er ersetzt. Dafür halt jetzt Glasdach, Luftfahrwerk und 16,5kWh Lader Serie...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2017)

Nen Batterieauto planen und sich Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit eines Luftfahrwerk zu machen ist schon ein bisschen schizophren  .


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2017)

Ist es geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil, glaub das Fahrwerk macht es länger als die Batterien...       

"Konfiguriert" ein Auto für um die 100.000€ und regt sich über die Haltbarkeit vom Luftfahrwerk auf, man finde den Fehler...


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2017)

Ich sehe da keinen Fehler. Der Touareg meines Vaters hat mit dem Luftfahrwerk auch nur Probleme gemacht. Wenn ich das bestelle, erwarte ich, dass das auch funktioniert (was hier nicht der Fall war, die Probleme begannen schon bei 20.000km). Mag ein Einzelfall sein, aber wenn ich keins will, dann will ich das auch nicht gezwungenermaßen mitbestellen müssen.


----------



## Flybarless (5. Juni 2017)

Den Tesla gibs ja schon ein Paar Jahre. Kann mich nicht erinnern bisher gehört zu haben das dort die Akkupacks
dauernd verrecken? Eigentlich auch nicht bei den anderen Herstellern (Nissan,BMW..) die schon eine grössere
Menge an Autos im Umlauf haben.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juni 2017)

In derTat mache ich mir um die Akkus etc. Keine Sorgen. Die halten mehr km als ich fahren werd damit... Aber als VAG und Europäischwr Kunde bin ich halt gewohnt dass ich sehr viel zusammenstellen kann.. geht da nedd. Unddas nervt. Und Luftfahrwerk wäre geil wenns man halt etwas mehr als nur Höhe einstellen könnte. Geht aber auch nicht...


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Juni 2017)

So lang es funktioniert ist ein Luftfahrwerk nicht ja unbedingt was schlechtes wenn man nicht Profirennfahrer ist.
Wobeis z.B. beim C5 Allroad wohl ja auch nur Probleme macht, aber die Karre ist trotzdem cool
Wird die nächsten Jahre hoffentlich mal einer im Hof stehen.

Noch ne andere Frage, nachdem jetzt der Unfallschaden bei mir behoben ist und ich den geilen neuen Lack im Vergleich zu dem originalen sehe, möchte ich jetzt in Zukunft auch mehr auf die Pflege schauen und Handwäschen machen und ihn jetzt mal polieren.

Was nutzt ihr denn da so bezüglich Shampoo, einschäumen und beim polieren und wachsen/versiegeln?

Was anderes wäre noch, mit was behandle ich denn am besten sichtbare Dichtungen an den Türen und Fenstern um sie zu pflegen und am liebsten wieder bisschen satter aussehen zu lassen?


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2017)

Dann hat er ein beschissenes Luftfahrwerk... 

Beim 7er kann ich keine Höhe einstellen und vermisse es auch nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was soll bei der Diagnose aufwendig sein??? Extrem anfällig? Aha, davon wüsste ich was, es sind sehr viele 7er mit der Luftfederung unterwegs und sie machen keine Probleme...


Wenn ein Auto erst nach 3 Tagen Luft verliert wegen Mikroleckage sucht man sich nen Wolf. Autos mit langsamen Luftverlust muss man min. für ne ganze Woche einplanen. Man kann den Luftverlust ja nicht beschleunigen, indem man einen LKW auf das Dach stellt.
Die ollen Luftfedern werden doch ständig undicht, sobald die Staubschutzmanschetten kaputt gehen. Kommt nen kleiner Stein dazwischen und reibt nen Loch rein. Kostet dann ja auch nur schlappe 1500€ so nen Luftfederbein.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2017)

Du musst es ja wissen... Das System von Benz scheint ja mega empfindlich zu sein...

Bei drei Tagen würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, die Kiste in die Werkstatt zu stellen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2017)

Wow super. Hast ein Oberklasse Auto, was nach ein paar Tagen immer auf dem Boden hängt und man immer erstmal ne Minute den Kompressor pumpen lassen muss, bevor man fahren kann.  Ein hoch auf die Stahlfederung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juni 2017)

Der A6 4B Allroad vom Bekannten hat jetzt über 350tkm drauf und bislang nur einen Balg und den Kolben/Zylinder vom Kompressor neu bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2017)

Dann hat er auf jeden Fall Glück gehabt. ..wobei die Stoßdämpfer mitlerweile total fritten sind.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow super. Hast ein Oberklasse Auto, was nach ein paar Tagen immer auf dem Boden hängt und man immer erstmal ne Minute den Kompressor pumpen lassen muss, bevor man fahren kann.  Ein hoch auf die Stahlfederung.



Ich kenne nicht viele, die ihre Autos nicht im Alltag fahren... 

Und eine Leckagensuche geht ziemlich einfach mit Lecksuchspray, also laber keine Sch**sse... Pumpst das Fahrwerk in die Servicestellung, legst die ganzen Schläuche und Verbinder frei, flutest das Ganze mit dem Spray und machst die Augen auf. Wenn Ihr so unfähig seid...



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der A6 4B Allroad vom Bekannten hat jetzt über 350tkm drauf und bislang nur einen Balg und den Kolben/Zylinder vom Kompressor neu bekommen.



Bei uns im 7er Forum hat sich noch keiner drüber ausgelassen, weder vom E65 noch beim F01.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann hat er auf jeden Fall Glück gehabt. ..wobei die Stoßdämpfer mitlerweile total fritten sind.



Genau so wie viele bei uns, Glück gehabt, natürlich...

Ach, übrigens, die Luftfederbeine für den E66 kosten von Bilstein rund 800€... und sind genau dieselben wie von BMW...


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juni 2017)

Tesla hat da ne Version von Mercedes Benz eingebaut.. zwar nur Höhenverstellbar aber immerhin. Und wenn an so nem Luftfahrwerk mal was hin is, wird's halt gleich richtig teuer... Deswegen wären mir normale Federn lieber gewesen, gibt's halt nicht mehr, was solls.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht viele, die ihre Autos nicht im Alltag fahren...
> 
> Und eine Leckagensuche geht ziemlich einfach mit Lecksuchspray, also laber keine Sch**sse... Pumpst das Fahrwerk in die Servicestellung, legst die ganzen Schläuche und Verbinder frei, flutest das Ganze mit dem Spray und machst die Augen auf. Wenn Ihr so unfähig seid...
> 
> Ach, übrigens, die Luftfederbeine für den E66 kosten von Bilstein rund 800€... und sind genau dieselben wie von BMW...


Mit Lecksuchspray eine Mikroleckage finden?  Viel Glück, das musst du mir mal zeigen. Wenn das Auto über 3-4 Tage seine Luft verliert, bringt es dir nicht mal etwas wenn du das ganze Auto in einen Tank mit Lecksuchspray reinwirfst. Die austretende Menge ist zu gering um sie zu sehen. Eine normale Leckage kann man mit Lecksuchspray oder Sidolin wunderbar finden.

Wenn du es nicht glaubst, dann kannst du auch mal gerne ein Luftfederbein mit Mikroleckage in einen Federspanner machen, aufpumpen und in einen Wanne mit Wasser werfen. Du wirst keine Blasen sehen.

Und die Luftfederbeine für 800€ bauen sich selber ein? Erstaunlich was BMW da so an Technik hat.  Oder kann die jeder BMW Fahrer selber grade tauschen mit seinem Boardwerkzeug?


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juni 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Noch ne andere Frage, nachdem jetzt der Unfallschaden bei mir behoben ist und ich den geilen neuen Lack im Vergleich zu dem originalen sehe, möchte ich jetzt in Zukunft auch mehr auf die Pflege schauen und Handwäschen machen und ihn jetzt mal polieren.
> 
> Was nutzt ihr denn da so bezüglich Shampoo, einschäumen und beim polieren und wachsen/versiegeln?
> 
> Was anderes wäre noch, mit was behandle ich denn am besten sichtbare Dichtungen an den Türen und Fenstern um sie zu pflegen und am liebsten wieder bisschen satter aussehen zu lassen?



*hust*


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit Lecksuchspray eine Mikroleckage finden?  Viel Glück, das musst du mir mal zeigen. Wenn das Auto über 3-4 Tage seine Luft verliert, bringt es dir nicht mal etwas wenn du das ganze Auto in einen Tank mit Lecksuchspray reinwirfst. Die austretende Menge ist zu gering um sie zu sehen. Eine normale Leckage kann man mit Lecksuchspray oder Sidolin wunderbar finden.
> 
> Wenn du es nicht glaubst, dann kannst du auch mal gerne ein Luftfederbein mit Mikroleckage in einen Federspanner machen, aufpumpen und in einen Wanne mit Wasser werfen. Du wirst keine Blasen sehen.



Natürlich nicht, da braucht man dann so einen Megamachniker mit MacGyverischen Fähigkeiten wie TBF...

Aber passt schon, dass Deine Aussagen und Vorstellungen nicht immer (bzw. eher selten) mit der Realität korrelieren, wissen wir alle bereits.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und die Luftfederbeine für 800€ bauen sich selber ein? Erstaunlich was BMW da so an Technik hat.  Oder kann die jeder BMW Fahrer selber grade tauschen mit seinem Boardwerkzeug?



Und für 1500€ bei Benz ist der Einbau schon dabei? Das glaube ich nicht.

Du wirst lachen, aber beim 7er ein Luftfederbein einzubauen ist einfacher als Feder + Dämpfer. Man braucht nicht mal Spezialwerkzeug... außer Laptop mit Diagnosesoftware. Die Einbauanleitung findest Du bei Bilstein.


----------



## CRYztal312 (6. Juni 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> *hust*



Zum waschen nutze ich 2 Eimer und 3 Waschhandschuhe. Einen für oben rum, einen für unten und einen für die Felgen. 
Zum schmutzlösen habe ich eine Gloria FM10 Foammaster mit ValetPro SnowFoam.

Für die Polituren müsste ich wissen, was du an Maschinen zur Verfügung hast, oder ob du mit Hand polieren willst.

Bei Wachsen/Versiegelung kommts darauf an was du ausgeben willst. Das Collinite 476s ist gut und günstig.

Für die Dichtungen und sonstige unlackierte Teile ist das Koch Chemie Plast Star nicht schlecht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, da braucht man dann so einen Megamachniker mit MacGyverischen Fähigkeiten wie TBF...
> 
> Aber passt schon, dass Deine Aussagen und Vorstellungen nicht immer (bzw. eher selten) mit der Realität korrelieren, wissen wir alle bereits.
> 
> ...


Befasse dich mal etwas mit dem Thema, dann wirst du feststellen das du nur normale Lecks mit Lecksuchspray finden kannst. Ich gehe davon aus das du auch rechnen kannst. Kannst ja mal ausrechnen wieviel Luft du pro Mikroleckage(nehmen wir mal 300 Löcher an) bei einem normalen Federbein mit ca. 6 Bar Ausgangsdruck verlierst, wenn das Federbein 5 Tage zur Entleerung braucht.

Sorry das wir hier in der Werkstatt keine Lecks mit einem Mikroskop suchen.

Keine Ahnung wieviel jetzt ein kompletter Federbein Tausch kostet, war mal grob geschätzt.

Und jeder Bürohengst hat bei seinem 7er ein Diagnosegerät im Kofferraum und baut flott nach der Arbeit mal ein Federbein ein? Hmmmkay wundert mich irgendwie das es noch BMW Werkstätten gibt, wenn das alle immer selber machen.


----------



## ForceOne (6. Juni 2017)

Ihr seid ja heute herzlich zueinander 

Wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass ich mich inzwischen, nach gut 1.500km, mit dem Lenkrad angefreundet habe und mir erstmal keine Gedanken mehr darüber mache.

Eigentlich stört mich nur noch die komische Stellung des Radios.


----------



## XE85 (6. Juni 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber als VAG und Europäischwr Kunde bin ich halt gewohnt dass ich sehr viel zusammenstellen kann.. geht da nedd. Unddas nervt. Und Luftfahrwerk wäre geil wenns man halt etwas mehr als nur Höhe einstellen könnte. Geht aber auch nicht...



Stimmt, wenn man gewohnt ist jede Kleinigkeit extra anzukreuzen ist man vielleicht enttäuscht, mich persönlich hat es nicht gestört, denn die Serienausstattung ist dafür ja auch sehr hoch. LED Scheinwerfer, digitaler Tacho, schlüsselloser Zugang, elektrische Heckklappe, etc. - alles Dinge die man bei der europäischen oberen Mittelklasse erstmal extra ankreuzen muss damit sie dabei sind. Wenn man das alles nicht braucht und lieber ein etwas güstigeres Basismodell hätte ist es natürlich blöd. So groß kann die Zahl derer die das wollen aber nicht sein, sonst würde man so ein Modell anbieten. Neben Leder und den 21Zoll Felgen hab ich eigentlich nur noch das Kaltwetter Paket extra genomen und fertig. Da brauchte ich nicht lang am Konfigurator rumspielen.

Luftfahrwerk war optional. Wobei ich mir nicht ganz vorstellen kann das es wirklich per se so problematisch ist. Im Schwerverkehr (Busse, LKW, Bahn) sind Luftfedern sehr verbreitet weil man sie dort einfach für die Niveauregulierung bei unterchiedlicher Beladung braucht. Dort fährt man seit Jahrzenten damit und das bei weit höheren km Leistungen als im PKW Bereich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2017)

Da sind die Wanddicken der Federbälge aber auch andere, und zumeist auch aus vulkanisiertem Gummi, bei PKW werden teilweise thermoplastische Elastomere eingesetzt, deren Eigenschaften doch etwas anders sind.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2017)

Wenn das alles so schlimm ist bei MB darf man wohl keine Kombis dort kaufen. Afaik haben die nämlich alle eine Luftgefederte Heckachse (zumindest bei den älteren war die entsprechende Niveauregulierung immer kommentarlos Serienausstattung, aber vielleicht hat man da mittlerweile ja auch die Aufpreisliste entdeckt).


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2017)

Luftfederung gibt es nur bei E-Klasse Kombis zwangsweise an der Hinterachse. Die anderen gibts normal mit Stahlfederung.

Und glaub mir Luftfederung geht nicht nur bei Daimler kaputt. Ich sehe das halt nicht wie unsere BMW Fans hier, bei denen niemals was am Auto kaputt geht, sie aber dennoch die ganze Zeit Sachen reparieren müssen.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juni 2017)

Also wir tauschen die Federbälge recht regelmässig bei den LKW.. so alle 3 - 4 Jahre sind die undicht  Daher auch meine Skepsis was aber eh nichts bringt, ohne Luftfederung gibt's den Wagen nun mal nicht mehr. 

Wobei es schon stimmt, ständig was kaputt geht bei den wenigsten Autos. Meist sind das die Schrauberkisten wo immer was dran is   Ich bin mehr der fahrende User.. gewaschen wird's einmal im Jahr weil das beim Service halt dabei ist, ansonsten müssen meine Autos laufen. Wobei das wird ja mit dem Waschen weniger, zwingende Serviceintervalle gibt's bei Tesla nicht, und für die Garantie ist es ebenfalls nicht relevant ob man die freiwilligen Prüfungen macht oder nicht.  Von daher Waschen nur noch alle 2 bis 3 Jahre wenn Bremsflüssigkeit mal neu muss


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juni 2017)

Ja, natürlich. Auch beim E39 (speziell Touring) platzen die Luftbälge, kommt vor, wenn auch nur selten. Sind aber auch Luftbälge und keine Luftfederbeine...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2017)

Aber auch nur, weil die Werkstatt sonst das Auto nicht anfässt, oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2017)

Gestern übrigens mit einem Bekannten zusammen das erste Mal ein Kennfeld (bzw mehrere Kennfelder) leistungsoptimiert. Wenn man den Dreh raus hat ist es bei älteren Turbodieseln relativ einfach machbar


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, weil die Werkstatt sonst das Auto nicht anfässt, oder?



 Was meinst Du?


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> . Wenn man den Dreh raus hat ist es bei älteren Turbodieseln relativ einfach machbar



Kommt immer drauf an was man will.. seit ich miterlebt hab was da an Arbeit dahinter steckt um aus 150 PS 160 zu machen... lass ich die Finger von so "einfachen" Sachen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an was man will.. seit ich miterlebt hab was da an Arbeit dahinter steckt um aus 150 PS 160 zu machen... lass ich die Finger von so "einfachen" Sachen...



Wir wissen schon recht genau was wir machen 
Solange man es nicht mit der Einspritzmenge übertreibt und die Einspritzwinkel original lässt, passiert da nix.
Haben jetzt auch nur erst mal ganz dezente Anpassungen gemacht und ~20ps rausgeholt.
Beim modernen Diesel sieht die Sache anders aus, das stimmt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was meinst Du?


Das ging eigentlich an Kuhpra


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und glaub mir Luftfederung geht nicht nur bei Daimler kaputt. Ich sehe das halt nicht wie unsere BMW Fans hier, bei denen niemals was am Auto kaputt geht, sie aber dennoch die ganze Zeit Sachen reparieren müssen.



Bei mir ist das nicht der Fall. Die C-Klasse hat 15x so viele Mängel/Schäden wie mein BMW 
Bei dem war bislang nur die WaPu defekt, trotz ~140ps und ~300Nm mehr Drehmoment.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das nicht der Fall. Die C-Klasse hat 15x so viele Mängel/Schäden wie mein BMW
> Bei dem war bislang nur die WaPu defekt, trotz ~140ps und ~300Nm mehr Drehmoment.



Wie viele Kilometer bewegst du das Auto im Jahr?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie viele Kilometer bewegst du das Auto im Jahr?



Seit diesem Jahr 8tkm, da Zweitwagen, vorher 20-25tkm.


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juni 2017)

Na gut....8 Tausend ist nicht wirklich viel...20-25 schon ordentlich.
Ich finde bei Haltbarkeit muss man schon immer die Fahrleistung mit berücksichtigen.
Ich habe auch Bekannte deren Autos "absolut standfest und mängelfrei sind" weil man die Autos "*schon 4 Jahre*, *ohne Probleme*!!!!" fährt.......dass sie pro Jahr aber keine 10 Tausend Kilometer fahren, wird gerne verschwiegen.


----------



## Lee (6. Juni 2017)

Neues vom meinem i30: nachdem letztes jahr die bremssättel hinten defekt,  dadurch auch bremsscheiben und klötze verschlissen waren und zeitgleich auch ein undichter simmerring die Kupplung verölt hat ist dieses jahr die Klimaanlage hinüber 
4 jahre alt, 40.000km


----------



## aloha84 (6. Juni 2017)

K........das ist wirklich Pech....oder schwach, je nach dem.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, weil die Werkstatt sonst das Auto nicht anfässt, oder?



Wird ja nedd viel dreckig. Regnen tut auch immer wieder mal, von daher,halb so wild. Seit ich meine Autos nur noch fahre und nicht mehr ständig dran was rum mach halten sie viel länger


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Na gut....8 Tausend ist nicht wirklich viel...20-25 schon ordentlich.
> Ich finde bei Haltbarkeit muss man schon immer die Fahrleistung mit berücksichtigen.
> Ich habe auch Bekannte deren Autos "absolut standfest und mängelfrei sind" weil man die Autos "*schon 4 Jahre*, *ohne Probleme*!!!!" fährt.......dass sie pro Jahr aber keine 10 Tausend Kilometer fahren, wird gerne verschwiegen.



Das stimmt. Über die gesamte Fahrleistung hatte der bislang aber auch nix Außergewöhnliches außer zu Anfang 3x Injektoren auf Kulanz.
Den Z4 haben wir nun seit 13Jahren und bis auf die hinteren Federn bei 15tkm (Z4/E46 Krankheit) nix gewesen, wobei der wirklich wenig gefahren wird. Letzte Woche die 45tkm geknackt


----------



## Riverna (6. Juni 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum müssen die sch... Amis ...



Um die sch... Schweizer zu ärgern.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Stimmt, für so einen Rennfahrer wie Dich ist es nichts. Für Dich wäre ein WRC Fahrzeug genau das Richtige.....



Vorallem das Springen ist schon arg wichtig. 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Meist sind das die Schrauberkisten wo immer was dran is



Du musst es ja wissen als Werkstatt Kunde... Karre einmal im Jahr waschen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das nicht der Fall. Die C-Klasse hat 15x so viele Mängel/Schäden wie mein BMW
> Bei dem war bislang nur die WaPu defekt, trotz ~140ps und ~300Nm mehr Drehmoment.


Die C-Klasse wird ja auch immer nur in den Arsch getreten, weil Firmenauto.

Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie man das Auto fährt. Jedes Auto was ich bewege wird übermäßig viel Reparaturen bekommen, ganz einfach weil der immer hart rangenommen wird. Der S3 ist mitlerweile auch eingefahren und nach der ersten harten 100km Tour macht sich zwischendurch ein leichtes metallisches Klappern bemerkbar.  Hört sich aber an wie ein Hitzeschutzblech, von daher halb so wild. Heute gemerkt das man im 2. auf trockener Straße Power oversteer hinbekommt. 
Ich muss aber noch daran arbeiten nicht immer den Drehzahlbegrenzer zu treffen. Das geht echt super schnell, weil von 5500-6500 dauerhaft Maximalleistung anliegt und bei 6700 schon der Begrenzer kommt.  



Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem das Springen ist schon arg wichtig.


Ich bremse den Pflanzgarten mit Sicherheit nicht übermäßig früh an, nur damit das Auto am Boden bleibt.  Das muss das Auto abkönnen sonst taugt es nix. ...btw serienmäßige Audis können das...


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juni 2017)

Bist halt ein Racer... Da ist sowas schon wichtig...


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juni 2017)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Zum waschen nutze ich 2 Eimer und 3 Waschhandschuhe. Einen für oben rum, einen für unten und einen für die Felgen.
> Zum schmutzlösen habe ich eine Gloria FM10 Foammaster mit ValetPro SnowFoam.
> 
> Für die Polituren müsste ich wissen, was du an Maschinen zur Verfügung hast, oder ob du mit Hand polieren willst.
> ...



Danke schonmal

Polieren würde ich mit der Hand, aber vielleicht bedenken, dass ich blutiger Anfänger bin 

Hab mich zwar schon bisschen eingelesen(was ich noch mehr tun muss), bin aber mit den ganzen Empfehlungen doch nen bisschen überfordert, ist ja doch viel von der persönlichen Meinung abhängig.

Was benutzt du denn als Shampoo?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die C-Klasse wird ja auch immer nur in den Arsch getreten, weil Firmenauto.



Das ist sogar das Auto welches am wenigsten getreten wird, mit Ausnahme vom Audi 
Mein 335i bekommt wenn warm immer ordentlich Last, der Z4 ebenso.

@ Thema Autoshampoo: Ich kann das Gyeon Bathe+ empfehlen. Reinigt sehr gut und versiegelt zusätzlich mit einem sehr guten Beading.


----------



## CRYztal312 (6. Juni 2017)

Ach kacke, Shampoos vergessen. 
Das Gyeon soll nicht schlecht sein. Ich habe zur Zeit Born to be mild und Citrus wash & gloss im Einsatz. 

Zum polieren würde ich die Petzoldts Hand und Exzenter Politur empfehlen. Dazu noch eine Handpolierhilfe und Polierschwämme und los geht's. 

Ach ja, vor dem polieren würde ich noch Knete einsetzen, damit auch wirklich der ganze Schmutz vom Auto ist.


----------



## raceandsound (7. Juni 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Danke schonmal
> 
> Polieren würde ich mit der Hand, aber vielleicht bedenken, dass ich blutiger Anfänger bin
> 
> ...



CRYztal312 hat schon gute Tips gegeben!

Ich verwende fast nur Produkte von Koch Chemie, beim Shampoo verwende ich aber DODO JUICE Sour Power Shampoo.
DODO JUICE Sour Power Shampoo 500ml: Amazon.de: Auto 
Sehr ergiebig und super Glanz, gibt es auch mit 250ml.
Auf jeden Fall was zum Abkneten besorgen, bevor du zum Polieren anfängst, glaubt man kaum, was da noch runtergeht.
Knete und Lube kann man von CarPro, Auto Finesse, Dodo Juice oder auch Valet Pro nehmen.

Beim Polieren mit Hand sei nur gesagt, daß es halt nie das Ergebnis einer Maschine erzielen kann in Bezug auf Defektkorrektur.
Kann man aber schon auch machen, habe ich auch sehr lange gemacht, bin dann aber auf einen Exzenter umgestiegen, da kann man fast nix falsch machen.
Sollte irgendwann mal eine Poliermaschine anstehen, muss es auch nicht die teuerste sein (Flex oder Festool).
Lupus oder auch die DODO JUICE® Buff Daddy (Pro) sind auch super!
Ich hab die letztere in der Pro Variante und bin sehr zufrieden!

Wie von CRYztal312 schon geschrieben, kannst du dann zum Versiegeln nach der Politur, das Collinite - Super DoubleCoat Auto Wax #476S Wachs verwenden.
Meiner Meinung nach super einfach zum Verarbeiten und sehr standfest.
Mit einem Applikatorpad auf einer leicht lauwarmen Oberfläche auftragen (immer in Flächen von ca. 60x60),
antrocknen lassen, bis so ein Grauschleier entsteht und dann mit einem  eher langfasrigen Microfaserfinishtuch auspolieren.

Vorsicht!
Bin sicher nicht alleine damit, aber mich hat das ganze Thema "Aufbereiten" irgendwie süchtig gemacht.
Ist zwar wirklich viel Arbeit, zu dem Thema gibt es auch wie überall 100000000 Themen und Meinungen, 
aber wenn man mal sowas an einem Auto komplett gemacht hat, dann ist das Ergebnis oft auch sehr geil!^^

Viel Spaß!


----------



## fatlace (7. Juni 2017)

Da hat glaub ich jeder so seine vorlieben was er benutz.

ich verwende schampoo von sonax, einfach weil es das überall gibt und mir manchmal vor dem waschen auffällt das ich keins mehr habe
das kann man schnell überall kaufen.

detailer und quickwax benutz ich von shiney chiefs.

Reifenglanz habe ich immer das gel von meguieres benutzt, da is mir aber aufgefallen das es sehr sehr lange braucht um einzuziehen und jetzt aufm roten auto sehe ich überall die spritzer auf dem auto davon nach dem fahren.
bei meinem schwarzen bmw is mir das nie aufgefallen.

Polituren nirtze ich ausschließlich das zeug von 3M.


----------



## CRYztal312 (7. Juni 2017)

Frag 10 Leute und du bekommst 12 Meinungen 

Sonax Shampoos kann man auch nehmen. Glaube nicht das die sich von der Reinigungsleistung viel nehmen. 
Ich nutze meine hauptsächlich wegen des Geruchs beim waschen. 

Das Sour Power will ich auch noch versuchen, hab nur gutes davon gelesen.

raceandsound hat dir ja auch noch nützliche Tipps gegeben und
Ja, das Thema kann süchtig machen.


----------



## raceandsound (7. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Da hat glaub ich jeder so seine vorlieben was er benutz.
> 
> ich verwende schampoo von sonax, einfach weil es das überall gibt und mir manchmal vor dem waschen auffällt das ich keins mehr habe
> das kann man schnell überall kaufen.
> ...



Das auf jeden Fall, soll jeder benutzen was er möchte, oder welches er damit besser zurecht kommt!
Wichtig ist, daß man auch mal rumprobiert und Hersteller wechselt, um selber damit Erfahrung zu sammeln.
Gibt durchaus sehr gute Mittel, die etwas fordernd sind bei der Anwendung und da kann einem der Spaß schnell vergehen.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2017)

Am Ende steht auf jeder Pulle, es sei das Beste  Was ich gelernt habe bei Pflegeprodukten ist aber, teuer ist nicht gleich besser, mit der Zeit findet man da schon seine bevorzugten Produkte  

Ich hab recht viel von Sonax und ValetPro in der Garage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2017)

Pflegeprodukte... Hmmm, ich hab nen Hochdruckreiniger, ne Pulle Sonax Felgenreiniger(das starke Zeug was warm wird), nen Schwamm, Fliegenschwamm und nen Leder.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Pflegeprodukte... Hmmm, ich hab nen Hochdruckreiniger, ne Pulle Sonax Felgenreiniger(das starke Zeug was warm wird), nen Schwamm, Fliegenschwamm und nen Leder.



Alles um in kürzester Zeit den Lack zu ruinieren


----------



## aloha84 (7. Juni 2017)

Ich hab von meiner Frau einen Gutschein für eine Innenraumreinigung/Lederpflege vom Aufbereiter bekommen.
Mal schauen was er sonst noch so im Angebot hat, wenn man einmal da ist.


----------



## CRYztal312 (7. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alles um in kürzester Zeit den Lack zu ruinieren


Ooooh ja. 
Aber jeder so wie er will


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2017)

Ich hab Garnichts zuhause, wenn gebe ich das Auto weg und es wird gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alles um in kürzester Zeit den Lack zu ruinieren


Och, dem Lack von meinem A3 hat es nicht geschadet.  Die Front und die Felgen haben einen Hauch Rennstrecke aber ansonsten ist das echt ok. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Der ist von 2002 und wurde bis jetzt nur 2 mal poliert. Das letzte Mal vor einem Jahr.

Immer Waschanlage oder Hochdruckreiniger Schnellgang. Die Einschläge auf der Front bekomme ich nicht mehr weg, genauso wenig wie die Brandlöcher der Funken von der Bremse.


----------



## fatlace (7. Juni 2017)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall, soll jeder benutzen was er möchte, oder welches er damit besser zurecht kommt!
> Wichtig ist, daß man auch mal rumprobiert und Hersteller wechselt, um selber damit Erfahrung zu sammeln.
> Gibt durchaus sehr gute Mittel, die etwas fordernd sind bei der Anwendung und da kann einem der Spaß schnell vergehen.



Ja ich hab mittlerweile auch sehr sehr viel Produkte durch, und das sind jetzt so meine favoriten.
Zwischendurch probiere ich auch immer mal was neues aus.
Ich hab mittlerweile auch so viele microfaser tücher, sind glaube ich schon so um die 20 
gerade da, gibts auch große unterschiede.
Mit nem schwamm mach ich nichtmal meine felgen sauber
oder abtrocknen mit nem lederlappen, da stellen sich mir die nackenhaare auf
mir fallen da gerade noch so ein paar produkte ein die ich auch immer benutze.
Aluteufel grün als felgen reiniger, colourlock lederpflege produkte für den innenraum.

was benutzt ihr um eure scheiben sauber zu machen?
Das hasse ich beim auto waschen wie die pest
glasreiniger ist nix, nutze dafür zurzeit einfach ein display reinigungs spray


----------



## CRYztal312 (7. Juni 2017)

Ich klopf meine immer raus und lass mir neue einsetzen, das is stressfreier 
Hab schon verschiedenste Glasreiniger durch, aber auf Anhieb klappt das nie. 
Das mit dem Spray werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> was benutzt ihr um eure scheiben sauber zu machen?


Sidolin+Zewa. Einmal rüberputzen, top sauber.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> was benutzt ihr um eure scheiben sauber zu machen?
> Das hasse ich beim auto waschen wie die pest
> glasreiniger ist nix, nutze dafür zurzeit einfach ein display reinigungs spray



Glasreiniger und Mikrofasertuch, geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube da kommt es auch auf die eigene Definition von "sauber" an


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2017)

Wenn man durchgucken kann, ist es sauber


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2017)

Solang man anständigen nimmt. Der gute alte Frosch macht zumindest gefühlt doch einen Unterschied gegenüber irgend einem Glasreiniger.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Juni 2017)

Danke für den ganzen Input 

Dann werd ich mich mal eindecken(wo macht man das denn am besten?)
und das am langen Wochenende nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen, zusammen mit dem verkackten Schlauch für die Heckscheibenwaschanlage(Deutsch ich liebe dich )


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juni 2017)

Ich bestelle oft bei Autopflege - Autowäsche und Car Care Produkte von Lupus Autopflege 

Liefern in 1-2 Tagen nach Bestellung, hatte noch nie Probleme da.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2017)

Neue Sommerreifen müssten her, welche kann man da empfehlen oder soll man sich einfach an die öamtc/adac Tests halten?
Fürn Alltagsgebrauch, kein Hobbyrennfahrer, das P/L Verhältnis soll stimmen.


----------



## raceandsound (7. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alles um in kürzester Zeit den Lack zu ruinieren



Wer nur mit Warpgeschwindigkeit zu jeder Witterung unterwegs ist, hätte eigentlich genug Zeit sein Auto zu pflegen...^^
Sag ihm bitte nicht, daß ein tip top aufbereitetes Auto weniger Widerstand erzeugt,
sonst kommt er noch auf die Idee mit dem RRRXXLRS3+++ Zeitreisen zu planen...^^



fatlace schrieb:


> Ja ich hab mittlerweile auch sehr sehr viel Produkte durch, und das sind jetzt so meine favoriten.
> Zwischendurch probiere ich auch immer mal was neues aus.
> Ich hab mittlerweile auch so viele microfaser tücher, sind glaube ich schon so um die 20
> gerade da, gibts auch große unterschiede.
> ...



Hab auch schon eine ordentliche Sammlung an Microfasertüchern, meine bessere Hälfte ist ganz neidisch...^^

Colourlock Lederpflegeprodukte sind der Hammer!

Glasreiniger nehme ich nur mehr den Koch Chemie Speed Glas Cleaner und ein Microfasertuch für Spiegel -und Glasflächen (mit Wabenstruktur).
Koch Chemie Speed Glass Cleaner 750ml: Amazon.de: Auto
Superschnell, einfach in der Anwendung und wirklich streifenfrei, verwende ich auch zu Hause im Haushalt.^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Neue Sommerreifen müssten her, welche kann man da empfehlen oder soll man sich einfach an die öamtc/adac Tests halten?
> Fürn Alltagsgebrauch, kein Hobbyrennfahrer, das P/L Verhältnis soll stimmen.


Welches Auto? Welche Größe?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Neue Sommerreifen müssten her, welche kann man da empfehlen oder soll man sich einfach an die öamtc/adac Tests halten?
> Fürn Alltagsgebrauch, kein Hobbyrennfahrer, das P/L Verhältnis soll stimmen.


Conti Sportcontact 5/6
Hankook Ventus S1 evo2
Dunlop Sport Maxx RT 2


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Welches Auto? Welche Größe?


2006 A6 3.2fsi und 255/50 r17 98


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2017)

Goodyear Effizienz Grip würde mir da noch einfallen, zu den von TBF genannten.

Wo ich dir nächste Woche was zu sagen kann: Falken Ziex 914 Ecorun, der kommt wohl Freitag. Der 912er auf meinem Passat war ok, leider nur etwas lauter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2017)

Hmmm, naja im nassen ist der eher "semi-geil".  Bin den vor ein paar Tagen auch gefahren.

Generell sind alle Reifen mit "eco" im Namen bei Regen nicht wirklich gut, weil eine harte Gummimischung genommen wird, die minimalst den Rollwiederstand reduziert. Hab da noch keine Ausnahme gefunden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2017)

Der Falken wird mir reichen, ich hab da n Familienkombi, mit wahnsinnigen 136PS


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2017)

Autos mit wenig Leistung dürfen ruhig schlecht bremsen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre sehr defensiv, und davon ab, gerade du solltest wissen, dass sich Reifen von Auto zu Auto und sogar bzgl. Dimension unterschiedlich verhalten.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn man durchgucken kann, ist es sauber





So geht's mir momentan... bin grad dabei, die neue Buzze herzurichten und komme nicht mal dazu, durch die Waschstraße zu düsen. Mit dem ganzen Bauschutt, verdrecktem Werkzeug und anderem Krams den ich immer in meiner Karre transportiere, möchte ich vom Innenraum lieber gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> 2006 A6 3.2fsi und 255/50 r17 98



Meinst du vielleicht 225/50 R17 ?
Mit 255ern wäre der Abrollumfang arg groß.

In der Größe würde ich folgende Reifen bei einer normalen Fahrweise in Betracht ziehen:

-Nokian z-Line
-Goodyear efficientGrip Performance
-Dunlop Sportmaxx RT2
-Conti PremiumContact6
-Conti SportContact5
-Michelin Primacy 3

@Thema Falken: Hab ich als Winterräder auf dem 35er. Die Teile kann man komplett knicken, richtig schlechte Reifen.


----------



## 4B11T (8. Juni 2017)

geht ja auch nur um 17", da kann ich mir 255/50 R17 schon vorstellen. Ich habe in einer ähnlichen Fahrzeugklasse 255/30 R19


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> geht ja auch nur um 17", da kann ich mir 255/50 R17 schon vorstellen. Ich habe in einer ähnlichen Fahrzeugklasse 255/30 R19



Der Unterschied ist in deinem Beispiel sehr hoch. Da es prozentuale Werte sind, mag das im ersten Moment nicht nach viel aussehen. 
In deinem Beispiel sind es im Umfang aber schon ~8% größer.
Normal ist in der Fahrzeugklasse aus der Generation A6/5er/E-Klasse ein 225/50 R17, in der Klasse A4/3er/C-Klasse ein 225/45 R17.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @Thema Falken: Hab ich als Winterräder auf dem 35er. Die Teile kann man komplett knicken, richtig schlechte Reifen.



Eurowinter? Welche Dimension?


----------



## 4B11T (8. Juni 2017)

stimmt schon, ich bin mit 255/30 R19 auch etwas kleiner vom Abrollumfang als original drauf war (245/40 R18).

Auf dem Daily haben wir 235/40R19 (aktueller Superb), das ist wiederum nicht so weit von 255/50 R17 entfernt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Trennscheiben


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich fahre sehr defensiv, und davon ab, gerade du solltest wissen, dass sich Reifen von Auto zu Auto und sogar bzgl. Dimension unterschiedlich verhalten.


Und defensive Fahrweise schützt vor Fehlern der anderen? Interessant. Das muss ich mal probieren. Ich fahre dann defensiv durch die Stadt und wenn da einer auf die Straße stolpert, dann halt ich einfach drauf und hupe, anstatt zu bremsen oder auszuweichen. Ich hab dann ja alles richtig gemacht, schön defensiv. 

Davon ab fahre ich persönlich lieber offensiv, löse Probleme bevor sie entstehen, anstatt nur auf eine beschissene Situation irgendwie reagieren zu müssen.


----------



## XE85 (8. Juni 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> geht ja auch nur um 17"



totzdem, der aktuelle A6 fährt bei 17 Zoll mit 225/55 R17 - 255/50 R17 sind 8 cm mehr Durchmesser. Man findet auch kaum Reifen in dieser Größe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

TBF, komm du erst mal in mein Alter, ich bin schon mit 15 Jahre alten Reifen Unfallfrei gefahren, ....

Und auch gern nochmal: Reifen die auf einen Polo, Golf oder so nicht gut sind, können auf einer E-Klasse durchaus gut sein... 
Nur weil die Dinger Eco im Namen haben müssen die nicht zwingend hart wie Holz sein. Aber selbst wenn, ich bin sogar schon solche Reifen auf nem Motorrad gefahren, auch da Unfallfrei, trotz vieler Idioten um mich rum. (Metzteler Z4 auf ner SV650s, ca. 24.000km)

Defensives fahren bedeutet ja für andere mitdenken, auch mal vom Gas und bremsbereit sein, auch wenn dann nix passiert, ...

Wir können uns dann in etwa 10-15 Jahren noch mal dazu unterhalten.


----------



## ForceOne (8. Juni 2017)

Wie groß ist die Differenz beim Bremsweg zwischen schlechten und guten Reifen?


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und auch gern nochmal: Reifen die auf einen Polo, Golf oder so nicht gut sind, können auf einer E-Klasse durchaus gut sein...



Wohl kaum. Auch wenn ein Reifen auf dem Polo, Golf, ... gut sind, heißt es lange noch nicht, dass sie auch auf einer E-Klasse funktionieren...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nur weil die Dinger Eco im Namen haben müssen die nicht zwingend hart wie Holz sein.



Und jetzt überleg selber. Wie erreicht man weniger Verbrauch? Genau, weniger Abrollwiderstand und weniger Gewicht. Weniger Abrollwiderstand heißt aber auch weniger Traktion...

Zum Rest sage ich lieber nichts, das hatten wir ja vor Kurzem...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Zeiss, Namen sind sehr geduldig, das Reifen-Lable sagt was anderes als ECO.

Und der andere Punkt trifft genauso zu.
Einige Reifen sind nunmal auf andere Fahrzeuggewichte abgestimmt, da merkt man durchaus was...
Das ist keine Einbahnstraße!


----------



## 4B11T (8. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> TBF, komm du erst mal in mein Alter, ich bin schon mit 15 Jahre alten Reifen Unfallfrei gefahren, ....



wenn man in dein Alter kommt, muss man mit 15 Jahre alten Reifen fahren und den Grip von Spritsparreifen toll finden.

Ich bekomm gerade Angst vorm alt werden!

Komisch, dass ich auf der Rennstrecke noch nie jemand mit Eco Reifen gesehen habe, wenn die doch so einen tollen Grip bieten. Und komisch, dass sich meine echt griffigen Michelin Pilot Super Sport so schnell abfahren müssen, warum verwendet Michelin verdammt nochmal keine "Eco"- Mischung?


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2017)

Du weißt ja, die Namen sind sehr geduldig...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Hab ich von ner Rennstrecke geredet?
Ich hab nen Familien-Kombi.
Und einen Rundkurs besuche ich mit dem sicher nicht.

Das ich die Reifen gefahren bin, war damals übrigens Unachtsamkeit bei der Übernahme des Autos von meinem Großvater, natürlich hab ich das irgendwo auch gemerkt, dass da was nicht ganz passte, aber es zeigt wohl gut, dass man auch mit Reifen, die nicht für den Rundkurs gebaut wurden, durchaus fahren kann.
Da draußen fahren Leute mit Reifen rum, die ich nicht mal zu kaufen bekomme, weil mein Reifenhändler die nicht verkaufen will...

Eine Effizeneinstufung E beim Reifen ist jedenfalls kein Eco, auch wenn jemand​ den Namen so wählt 

Und zum Thema Michelin Pilot Sport, toller Schmierreifen, aber Grip? Wenns warm wurde jedenfalls nicht mehr, da waren selbst Maxxis MA-V1 besser.
Und das bei mindestens doppelter Haltbarkeit...


----------



## 4B11T (8. Juni 2017)

Ich rede vom Pilot super sport! Das ist bisschen was anderes als ein Maxxis...

hier mal ein Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gehts ja nur darum: was auf dem Track guten Grip bietet, kann im Straßenverkehr ja so schlecht nicht sein. Und was auf dem Track nicht ansaztweise zu gebrauchen ist, bietet auch im Straßenverkehr (Gefahrenbremsung) keinen guten Grip.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die Differenz beim Bremsweg zwischen schlechten und guten Reifen?


100-0 in etwa 10 Meter
200-0 bis zu 30 Meter


----------



## Seabound (8. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eurowinter? Welche Dimension?



Hab auch die Eurowinter. In 225 40 R18. Absolut unbrauchbar bei Schnee. Hatte mich dieses Jahr bei leichter Steigung festgefahren, wo alle anderen Autos noch problemlos an mir voebeigezuckelt sind. Die dachten bestimmt alle, der Idiot hat noch Sommerreifen drauf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Der Unterschied beim Reifen war mir bewusst, ich weiß durchaus, dass das nicht der gleiche Reifen ist 

Aber, Thema Track vs Straße, ist ein Irrglaube von dir. Es muss nicht zwingend so sein, denn, ein Trackreifen wird anders belastet und hat nach kürzester Zeit seine Betriebstemperatur, ein Straßenreifen erreicht die ggf. bei einigen Fahrten gar nicht. Hinzu kommt, dass die Betriebstemperaturen nicht mal ansatzweise gleich sein müssen.
Sprich der Straßenreifen kann auf dem Track zu heiß sein, was dessen Funktion deutlich beeinträchtigt, auf der Straße aber durchaus funktionieren.

Um mal wieder zum Metzeler Z4 zu kommen, auf ner schwereren Maschine ist der als Touringreifen toll, auf der SV650s taugt der eben nicht, und da hilft auch geringerer Luftdurck und höhere Temp nur bedingt. 
Einen Michelin Pilot Race 2 kann man auf der SV aber auf dem Rundkurs sehr gut fahren, auf der Straße funktioniert der aber nicht richtig. ...
Für die SV dürfte der Z6 von Metzeler z.B. ein guter Allroundreifen sein.
Auf ner R1 muss man schon wieder ganz andere Reifen nehmen.
Das ist bei Autos ähnlich, wenn auch nicht so extrem, da die Unterschiede in %, was Leistungsgewicht und Gewicht angeht, andere sind.

Ich weiß durchaus, dass Reifen ein sehr komplexes Thema sind, und allein in Bezug auf ein Fahrzeug in Verbindung mit dem Fahrwerk und dem Anforderungsprofil sehr unterschiedliche Empfehlungen möglich sind. Genau darum verwehre ich mich gegen die Pauschalaussage: “Eco im Namen kann nix sein“ 

Ob der Ziex 914er auf dem i40 das hält, was ich erwarte, werde ich sehen.
Der 912er auf dem Passat war jedenfalls ok, wenn auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Juni 2017)

Ich hab jetzt ECO Reifen drauf und die sind definitiv nicht schlecht. Okay, Kurvenräubern etc. mach ich eh nicht mehr und auch sonst fahr ich eher passiv. Aber der Verbrauch liegt bei grad mal 14,5 kWh/100km im Schnitt, mit Winterreifen komm ich da nicht unter 18kWh/100km  Und bis jetzt halten sie  25.000km damit gefahren und noch 4mm Profil rundum.  Bremsscheiben und Beläge sehen noch aus wie neu.. die machen also locker mal 150.000km, die Scheiben wohl 200.000+.
Beim Mazda hatte ich wegen der dämlichen Grösse die der hatte nur 2 Hersteller zur Auswahl und da hab ich immer gut 30tkm mit einem Satz gemacht. Das gleiche am Seat mit den Michelin Pilot Sport. Gute Reifen, Haltbarkeit auch um die 30tkm. Einzig das Experiment der Wanli war weniger Prickelnd. Etwas weniger Grip wenns nass war, aber nach 30.000km immer noch 7mm Profil  Und gequietscht haben die... die kamen dann runter weil sie nicht soo das Gelbe vom Ei waren. 

Aber ansonsten hol ich mir die auf dem Papier fehlenden Meter Bremsweg durch den Fahrstil und Erfahrung wieder rein..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eurowinter? Welche Dimension?



Ja, 225/40R18 und 255/35R18

@ Thema Michelin Pilot SuperSport: Viel Hitze können die nicht ab, das stimmt. Hatte die selbst auf meinem anderen Radsatz.


----------



## ForceOne (8. Juni 2017)

@TBF: Wenn die Zahlen so stimmen, dann lohnt sich die Investition in bessere Reifen natürlich schon.


Ich plane aktuell gegen Ende des Jahres Ganzjahresreifen für meinen Fiesta zu kaufen. 175/65 R14 82T. 

Könnt Ihr mir gute Empfehlen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich plane aktuell gegen Ende des Jahres Ganzjahresreifen für meinen Fiesta zu kaufen. 175/65 R14 82T.
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir gute Empfehlen?




Ganzjahresreifen kann man per se nicht empfehlen


----------



## Ruptet (8. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht 225/50 R17 ?
> Mit 255ern wäre der Abrollumfang arg groß.
> 
> In der Größe würde ich folgende Reifen bei einer normalen Fahrweise in Betracht ziehen:
> ...



225 natürlich! sorry 
Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge Chris, Frag und mr-c - werde mir mal alle durchschauen.


----------



## 4B11T (8. Juni 2017)

Ganzjahresreifen sind bei Schnee und Eis generell nicht zu empfehlen. Wer wenig fährt sollte ganzjähtig Winterreifen fahren oder man muss halt wechseln. Selbst ein schlechter Winterreifen ist besser als ein Ganzjahresreifen.

Außer du wohnst irgendwo in Nord-West Deutschland, wo es max. 2x im Jahr schneit.

zu Chris: ist ok. Ich glaube eine weitere Diskussion führt hier zu nix. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

4B11T, das Thema ist einfach enorm Komplex.
Ich streite nicht mal ab, dass es Reifen gibt, die sowohl als auch gut sind, aber die können dann wo anders ggf. nicht die Erwartungen des Kunden erfüllen


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> @TBF: Wenn die Zahlen so stimmen, dann lohnt sich die Investition in bessere Reifen natürlich schon.
> 
> 
> Ich plane aktuell gegen Ende des Jahres Ganzjahresreifen für meinen Fiesta zu kaufen. 175/65 R14 82T.
> ...


Gab ja schon oft genug Tests zu billig Reifen wo immer wieder gewarnt wird, weil die so dermaßen schlecht sind.

Wie der Name bei Ganzjahresreifen schon verrät, taugen die das ganze Jahr nix. Wenn du aber zwingend welche haben willst, dann schreib die 6 teuersten auf einen Zettel und würfel das aus.

Geld sparen kann man mit Ganzjahresreifen übrigens nicht, weil man die schneller runterfährt als wenn man normal Sommer und Winter fährt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Die sind meist sogar teurer, weil die schon ab Haus teurer sind als die Saisonreifen, dazu die Laufleistung beider Saisons, ...

TBF, bei den Gut vs Schlecht Reifen muss  man aber immer auch bedenken, dass es einen Besten und einen schlechtesten gibt. Einen aus dem vorderen Drittel zu kaufen dürfte wohl durchaus legitim sein, beim hinteren Drittel wohl eher "Fehlkauf", dazwischen kann man sich dann streiten.


----------



## ForceOne (8. Juni 2017)

Mir werden aber wahrscheinlich die neuen Reifen + Felgen zu teuer werden, weil ich gerade gesehen habe, das ich ein Reifendruckkontrollsystem besitze, und dafür brauche ich auch die passenden Felgen,
was den Rahmen ziemlich sprengen wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Felgen? Afaik gehts nur um den Sensor, aber ja, die sind nicht wirklich günstig.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (8. Juni 2017)

Ich hab momentan die Dunlop Sportmaxx RT2 drauf, die auch von TBF und MR-C ja schon genannt wurden, in 215/40 R17 bin ich damit auf meinem Ibi sehr zufrieden.

Alte Reifen sind mMn sehr gefährlich. Ich hab mein zweites Fahrsicherheitstraining beim ADAC mit dem Peugeot meiner Mutter gemacht.
Da waren zu dem Zeitpunkt ca 7 Jahre alte, ich glaube, Michelin-Reifen drauf. Bei dem Ausweichen auf nasser Strecke hattest du mit der Kombi null Chance, auch andere haben es versucht und sind ohne Chance durch die Wasserbarrieren gefahren. Beim bergab bremsen auf nassem Untergrund kamen alle anderen locker zum stehen, ich bin mit dem Auto chancenlos einfach weitergerutscht bis ich dann im Kiesbett der Kurve am Ende des Hangs wieder Traktion hatte. Die Reifen wurden dann auch sofort entsorgt...

Mein nächstes Fahrsicherheitstraining habe ich übrigens auch endlich gebucht, Aufbautraining auf dem Sachsenring. Bin gespannt was da jetzt mit dem neuen Fahrwerk und den sonstigen Sachen, die wir gemacht hatten, so geht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Mir werden aber wahrscheinlich die neuen Reifen + Felgen zu teuer werden, weil ich gerade gesehen habe, das ich ein Reifendruckkontrollsystem besitze, und dafür brauche ich auch die passenden Felgen,
> was den Rahmen ziemlich sprengen wird.


Stahlfelgen für den Winter mit Sensoren kosten 20€ pro Rad mehr. Die Sensoren kosten kein Vermögen. Und wenn du das Geld für Winterfelgen nicht hast, dann kauf dir nur Reifen, lass sie auf deine jetzigen Felgen ziehen und kauf dann im Frühling neue Sommerfelgen.

So mache ich das auch mit dem S3 aber nicht aus Geldgründen, sondern weil ich die aktuellen Felgen eh im Winter fahren will.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Phil, ich will alte Reifen auch nicht verherrlichen, das kam, wenn es so rüberkam, falsch an 
Das kann, vor allem bei Nässe, extrem gefährlich werden.

Wobei es auch spaß machen kann, wenn genug Platz da ist und man plötzlich selbst mit nem MB 190E 2.0 und Automatik aus dem Stand nen Donut zaubert 
Normal reicht die Leistung dazu nämlich nicht ansatzweise aus 

Aber das Niveau an "nichtvorhandenen Haftung" hab ich danach nurmehr auf Eis erlebt.

Aber normal halte ich Reifen über 8 Jahre nur für die Fahrt zum Reifenhändler tauglich; bei gutem, trockenen Wetter.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, 225/40R18 und 255/35R18
> 
> @ Thema Michelin Pilot SuperSport: Viel Hitze können die nicht ab, das stimmt. Hatte die selbst auf meinem anderen Radsatz.


Und ich hatte den Eurowinter in der 0815-Größe 195/65R15 auf nem Passat 3B5 und null Probleme, der Lief wie auf Schienen, selbst bei Eis, wo einige schon Probleme hatten.
Da wären wir zusätzlich wieder beim Einfluss der Dimension of die Eigenschaften 

Der Michelin Pilot Sport den ich gefahren bin, war in 195/55/R15 auf einem Golf3 Cabrio, da hat er bei weit über 30°C in einer schön schnell S-Kurve gut geschmiert. Der MA-V1, dem ich maximal 65% der Pilot-Sport Performance andichten würde, halt nicht, bei vergleichbarem Wetter auf der gleichen Straße und dem gleichen Auto.
Da war auch noch was faul würde ich sagen. Der erste Satz vom Pilot Sport, der ab Werk drauf war, war deutlich besser.

Edit:


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Stahlfelgen für den Winter mit Sensoren kosten 20€ pro Rad mehr. Die Sensoren kosten kein Vermögen. Und wenn du das Geld für Winterfelgen nicht hast, dann kauf dir nur Reifen, lass sie auf deine jetzigen Felgen ziehen und kauf dann im Frühling neue Sommerfelgen.
> 
> So mache ich das auch mit dem S3 aber nicht aus Geldgründen, sondern weil ich die aktuellen Felgen eh im Winter fahren will.



Kenne ich, hab ich mit meinem i40 auch so gemacht, die 16er für den Winter, und jetzt eben 18er drauf 
Hoffe die kommen morgen, wie angekündigt.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Mir werden aber wahrscheinlich die neuen Reifen + Felgen zu teuer werden, weil ich gerade gesehen habe, das ich ein Reifendruckkontrollsystem besitze, und dafür brauche ich auch die passenden Felgen,
> was den Rahmen ziemlich sprengen wird.


Sicher das da nen Sensor drin ist?
Mein RDKS funktioniert ohne Sensor im Rad, geht bei mir über den Abrollumfang.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

Ist mitlerweile für alle Neuwagen Pflicht. Audi hatte da mal eine Ausnahme aber keine Ahnung ob die im Moment noch gilt. ...muss mal bei mir das Gerät dranhalten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Die VW Gruppe realisiert​das über den Abrollumfang, Hyundai mit Sensoren, Opel angeblich auch Sensor, hab ich aber noch nicht geprüft, ...

Das System als solches ist Pflicht, die Art der Realisierung aber nicht vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sicher das da nen Sensor drin ist?
> Mein RDKS funktioniert ohne Sensor im Rad, geht bei mir über den Abrollumfang.



Das war noch so ein Trick um den Sensor herum zu kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das System als solches ist Pflicht, die Art der Realisierung aber nicht vorgeschrieben.


Doch ist sie mitlerweile.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Seit?
Ist doch nur Geldschneiderei.
Der Sinn ist eh fraglich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

Ich glaub das war 1.11.2014.


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> 2006 A6 3.2fsi und 255/50 r17 98





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht 225/50 R17 ?
> Mit 255ern wäre der Abrollumfang arg groß.



Der Meinung bin ich aber auch. Hier mal die zulässigen Bereifungen, die ich auf die Schnelle mit den kargen Daten gefunden habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Nein, seit 1.11.14 gilt die rdks Pflicht, die Realisierung ist noch frei. VW nutzt wie gesagt den Abrollumfang, also quasi die ABS-Sensoren


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

Du solltest dich vielleicht mal drüber informieren...


----------



## 4B11T (8. Juni 2017)

Unser Daily ist EZ Februar 2016 und nutzt die Variante der ABS Sensoren... (Skoda, also VAG)


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2017)

Gibt ja direkte und indirekte Systeme, hauptsache eins von beiden ist drin.


----------



## keinnick (8. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du solltest dich vielleicht mal drüber informieren...



Er hat doch nicht Unrecht. Es sind direkt und indirekt messende Systeme erlaubt, bzw. eines von beiden für Neuwagen vorgeschrieben. In nem stinknormalen Golf hast Du auch keine Sensoren in der Felge. Da wird das über das ABS erfasst.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juni 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er hat doch nicht Unrecht. Es sind direkt und indirekt messende Systeme erlaubt, bzw. eines von beiden für Neuwagen vorgeschrieben.


Die Anforderung das gleichmäßige Entweichen von Luft aus allen Reifen abzufangen schien zumindest lange nur durch direkte Systeme messbar. In wie weit da das endgültige EU-Gesetz zurückgesteckt oder VAG doch eine technische Lösung gefunden hat weiß ich nicht.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gab ja schon oft genug Tests zu billig Reifen wo immer wieder gewarnt wird, weil die so dermaßen schlecht sind.


Genau genommen stand im letzten ADAC Test dass die asiatischen Reifen extrem besser geworden sind und zumindest nicht mehr direkt eine Gefahr für Leib und Leben darstellen.


----------



## Offset (8. Juni 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In wie weit da das endgültige EU-Gesetz zurückgesteckt oder VAG doch eine technische Lösung gefunden hat weiß ich nicht.



Ich weiß nicht ob man den "technischen Lösungen" der VAG überhaupt noch vertrauen kann.


----------



## Riverna (8. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du solltest dich vielleicht mal drüber informieren...



Ein RKD System ist vorgeschrieben (bei Personenkraftwagen mit maximal 3.5T), wie der Hersteller dieses realisiert ist ihm völlig selbst überlassen. Lieferwagen sind davon z.B. teilweise ausgenommen.


----------



## ForceOne (8. Juni 2017)

Wo bekomme ich die Stahlfelgen mit Sensor für 20€? @tbf


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

Gar nicht, er meinte 20€ mehr als die Felge allein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich die Stahlfelgen mit Sensor für 20€? @tbf


Die Sensoren kosten ca. 20€ pro Stück. Stahlfelgen würde ich einfach direkt von Ford nehmen. Da tut sich preislich nicht wirklich was.


----------



## ForceOne (8. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Sensoren kosten ca. 20€ pro Stück. Stahlfelgen würde ich einfach direkt von Ford nehmen. Da tut sich preislich nicht wirklich was.



Achso, war schon verwirrt. Ich überlege mir was 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Juni 2017)

Wo wir grad schon bei Reifen sind werf ich meine Frage mal noch dazu.

Bei meinem A4(B7 Avant 2.0TDI BPW) sind bis jetzt 205/55 R16 montiert, einmal auf Alus(die laut Audi eigentlich für Winterbereifung sind) und einmal auf Stahlfelgen
Im Schein ist entsprechend auch nur die Größe eingetragen, in der EWG Bescheinigung steht ebenfalls nur die drin.

Und da eh beide Sätze ihren Zenit überschritten haben, möchte ich jetzt im Sommer auf originale 18" wechseln, und die Alus für Winter fahren.
Sollte, da man die ja mit den entsprechenden Felgen ab Werk so bestellen konnte im Prinzip kein Problem sein.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich das jetzt machen muss, damit ich mit den Partybusfahrern oder nächstes Jahr bei der HU keine Probleme bekomme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich das jetzt machen muss, damit ich mit den Partybusfahrern oder nächstes Jahr bei der HU keine Probleme bekomme.


Felgen montieren, mit Drehmoment festziehen, glücklich werden. Wenn es diese Felgen ab Werk für dein Auto gab, kannst du die ohne Eintragung oder sonstwas fahren. Ist egal was im Schein steht, dort werden nie alle Serienfelgen eingetragen, das würde den Platz sprengen.


----------



## P2063 (9. Juni 2017)

im Zweifelsfall gibt es auch bei jedem Felgenhersteller noch ein Gutachten dazu für welche Fahrzeuge sie zugelassen sind. Aber wenn die Teile nicht grade mit monströsem Sturz mehrere cm aus dem Radkasten heraus schauen interessiert das wenn das Logo vom Fahrzeughersteller auf der Nabenabdeckung ist sowieso keinen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Na wenn noch dick und Fett ne KBA-Nr im Felgenbett prangt schon, bei Felgen des Herstellers eher weniger.

Winzig bei so Problemen wie se bei den Phaeton-Felgen damals auftraten, wird dann gern genauer geschaut, weil da ein bekanntes Sicherheitsrisiko vorlag/vorliegt.

Am einfachsten ist es aber bei Audi zu fragen, ob besagtes Teil von Audi als Zubehör für dein Auto geführt wird und somit die eg-Betriebserlaubnis vorliegt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Juni 2017)

Hmm, ok danke.
Hätte ich jetzt zumindest mit der anderen Reifengröße nicht gerdacht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Schau mal on der Fahrertür im Rahmen, da sind zumeist die Serienreifengrößen mit Luftdruck angegeben, dann fragt auch keiner, wenn die da drin stehen.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2017)

Mein Lieblingsbild vom Wochenende


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Geld sparen kann man mit Ganzjahresreifen übrigens nicht, weil man die schneller runterfährt als wenn man normal Sommer und Winter fährt.


Du musst die Reifen nicht wechseln. 
Dazu fährst du nicht mit 7 Jahren alten Reifen rum, sondern nur mit 3,5 Jahren alten. (Willkürliche Zahlen)
Vergleiche jetzt mal einen 7 Jahre alten Winterreifen mit einem 3,5 Jahre alten Ganzjahresreifen.


----------



## ForceOne (9. Juni 2017)

@Turbosnake: Das mag am Ende ja stimmen, aber die ersten 3 Jahre wird der andere Reifen eben deutlich besser sein.

Ich denk aber, dass ich aus finanziellen Gründen zu sehr guten Ganzjahresreifen greifen werde. 
Die Felgen + Sensoren kosten mich sonst alleine schon ~230 €, für 250 € bekomme ich auch Michelin CrossClimates, welche sehr gut sein sollen (für Ganzjahresreifen).

Noch habe ich aber ja einige Monate Zeit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juni 2017)

@ForceOne, man kann auch gebrauchte Räder kaufen und oft einen Schnapper machen 
Hab für die Winterräder (Stahl) vom Audi 150€ bezahlt. Dunlop Winterreifen mit jeweils fast vollem Profil, 2 Winter alt).


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juni 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du musst die Reifen nicht wechseln.
> Dazu fährst du nicht mit 7 Jahren alten Reifen rum, sondern nur mit 3,5 Jahren alten. (Willkürliche Zahlen)
> Vergleiche jetzt mal einen 7 Jahre alten Winterreifen mit einem 3,5 Jahre alten Ganzjahresreifen.



Da bei mir die Reifen selten länger als zwei Jahre halten, wäre es nicht das  Problem mit 7 Jahren


----------



## ForceOne (9. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @ForceOne, man kann auch gebrauchte Räder kaufen und oft einen Schnapper machen
> Hab für die Winterräder (Stahl) vom Audi 150€ bezahlt. Dunlop Winterreifen mit jeweils fast vollem Profil, 2 Winter alt).



hab damals auch für meinen Scirocco Alufelgen mit guten Winterreifen für ~200 bekommen, 
aber dieses RDKS macht mich wahnsinnig, und jetzt passende Reifen zu finden wo quasi alles drin ist, wird
wahrscheinlich schwierig.

Ich denke, ich schaue mich ab jetzt einfach regelmäßig bei ebay und so um.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Hat ford den Sensoren ode rhaben die auch ein indirekt messendes System?


----------



## ForceOne (9. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube Sensoren, weiß aber gerade nicht wie ich das herausfinde


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2017)

Schau dir das Reifenventil an. Hast du Gummiventile verbaut, dann arbeitet das System über Raddrehzahlen, bei Stahlventilen ist davon auszugehen, dass am anderen Ende ein massiver Sensor sitzt. Stahlventile sind serienmäßig relativ selten und nur bei wenigen Fahrzeugtypen zu finden (Japaner verbauen die z.B. seit den 90ern relativ häufig). Ein Anhaltspunkt ist es schon mal, ansonsten -> Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (9. Juni 2017)

Echt? Dachte, Gummiventile sind bei Fahrzeugen mit einer eingetragenen Höchstgeschwindigkeit von über 210 km/h seit einigen Jahren unzulässig, außer bei Winterreifen mit Geschwindigkeitsindex H oder niedriger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ForceOne
Bevor Du Dir neue Stahlfelgen kaufst, guck doch mal bei Ebay (-kleinanzeigen) nach Serienalus. Meist gehen zumindest die kleineren Größen wirklich für wenig Geld über den Tisch. 
Edit: "Schrubst" Du ja schon selbst 

@Riverna
Cooles Bild. Hast Du Dich rausretuschiert, oder extra fürs Foto geduckt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Schau dir das Reifenventil an. Hast du Gummiventile verbaut, dann arbeitet das System über Raddrehzahlen, bei Stahlventilen ist davon auszugehen, dass am anderen Ende ein massiver Sensor sitzt. Stahlventile sind serienmäßig relativ selten und nur bei wenigen Fahrzeugtypen zu finden (Japaner verbauen die z.B. seit den 90ern relativ häufig). Ein Anhaltspunkt ist es schon mal, ansonsten -> Bedienungsanleitung.


 Gummiventile haben genauso RDKS. Das sieht man von außen nicht. Ich halte immer einfach ein Auslesegerät dran, dann sieht man es.

SCHRADER Reifendrucksensor 3027 RDKS TPMS  GM 13581562 1010042
Schrader 3020 RDKS Sensor Ford Mazda - Autotechnik24 Onlineshop
original PSA Luftdrucksensor Gummi Snap-In RDKS Citroen / Peugeot TPMS | eBay
CUB Reifendrucksensor RDKS TPMS Uni Sensor 433MHz mit Gummi Snap-In Ventil | eBay


----------



## ForceOne (9. Juni 2017)

Das weiß so aber keiner hier zufällig oder? 

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wie ich es herausfinden soll, ich kann gerade leider nicht ins Handbuch schauen, bin noch unterwegs


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Das weiß so aber keiner hier zufällig oder?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wie ich es herausfinden soll, ich kann gerade leider nicht ins Handbuch schauen, bin noch unterwegs


Zu Ford fahren -> Fragen -> Antwort bekommen -> glücklich werden.  Da musst du nichts für bezahlen.

Morgen haben die bestimmt auch offen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2017)

Nach kurzer Googlesuche, hat der Ventilsensoren.


----------



## ForceOne (9. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zu Ford fahren -> Fragen -> Antwort bekommen -> glücklich werden.  Da musst du nichts für bezahlen.
> 
> Morgen haben die bestimmt auch offen.



Ja, deswegen auch einfach die Frage, ob es jemand weiß... ist doch keine schlechte/dumme/unverschämte Frage... 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Googlesuche, hat der Ventilsensoren.



Dann wird das mit neuen Felgen auf jedenfall ein teurer Spaß.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbild vom Wochenende...





Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Cooles Bild. Hast Du Dich rausretuschiert, oder extra fürs Foto geduckt?


Ich hätte noch etwas länger belichtet und das bild wäre mir auch etwas zu hell. 
 Bei meiner wenigkeit schaut das dann so aus... (copyright by mir  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man nur lange genug belichtet, dann wird selbst das langsamste auto zum schnellen flitzer.  Allerdings benötigt man für das nachführen ein ruhiges händchen und die serienbild-funktion wird dein bester freund.


----------



## Riverna (9. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Cooles Bild. Hast Du Dich rausretuschiert, oder extra fürs Foto geduckt?



Rechtslenker, wenn man genau guckt sieht man mich durch die hintere Seitenscheibe. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hat ford den Sensoren ode rhaben die auch ein indirekt messendes System?



Ford hat Radsensoren. Kostenpunkt müsste bei 90Euro pro Ventil liegen, zumindestens war das der Preis letztes Jahr als ich noch bei Nissan/Ford gearbeitet habe. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch etwas länger belichtet und das bild wäre mir auch etwas zu hell.



Ich finde dein Bild etwas zu unscharf, aber ich bin nicht sonderlich bewandert damit wie man gute Bilder macht. Das überlasse ich dann lieber anderen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2017)

Force schau mal was Kompletträder bei Reifendirekt kosten. Da gibts auch die Option für  RDKS, die müssten günstiger sein bei den Sensoren.


----------



## ForceOne (9. Juni 2017)

Also bei Reifendirekt habe ich keine Kompletträder mit RDKS für den Fiesta finden können, und ohne lag der Preis bei ~500 €. 

Auf felgenoutlet komme ich mit RDKS auf 650...


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Echt? Dachte, Gummiventile sind bei Fahrzeugen mit einer eingetragenen Höchstgeschwindigkeit von über 210 km/h seit einigen Jahren unzulässig, außer bei Winterreifen mit Geschwindigkeitsindex H oder niedriger.


Dieser Unsinn steht zwar in extrem vielen Teilegutachten, aber einen technischen Grund gibt es heutzutage nicht mehr dafür. Selbst die Einbaulage ist laut den Ventilherstellern schon lange egal. Als Gegenbeispiel kannst du z.B. einen E60 M5 nehmen. Der hat eine eingetragene Höchstgeschwindigkeit bis 305 km/h und hat Gummiventile.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gummiventile haben genauso RDKS. Das sieht man von außen nicht. Ich halte immer einfach ein Auslesegerät dran, dann sieht man es.


Der Markt bei den Teilen ist mittlerweile echt unübersichtlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Als Gegenbeispiel kannst du z.B. einen E60 M5 nehmen. Der hat eine eingetragene Höchstgeschwindigkeit bis 305 km/h und hat Gummiventile.


Bei uns haben die SLS, AMG GT, C/E/S 63/65 usw. auch alle Gummiventile bei 300km/h+. Konnte mir auch noch niemand erklären warum das Gummiventile nicht aushalten sollten. 

RDK + Alufelge sind im Moment bei Daimler im Moment Stahlventile
RDK + Stahlfelge haben bei Daimler teilweise Gummiventile, teilweise Stahlventile.


----------



## HordyH (10. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gummiventile haben genauso RDKS. Das sieht man von außen nicht. Ich halte immer einfach ein Auslesegerät dran, dann sieht man es.
> 
> SCHRADER Reifendrucksensor 3027 RDKS TPMS  GM 13581562 1010042
> Schrader 3020 RDKS Sensor Ford Mazda - Autotechnik24 Onlineshop
> ...



Oder einfach das Gummiventil leicht von der felgenmitte weg kippen und hören ob es an der Felge klopft .

Natürlich nur sanft!


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juni 2017)

Soweit ich weiß baut unsere Tochterfirma nach wie vor keine
RDKS mit Gummiventilen für über 210km/h. Würde Geld sparen, hält aber nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2017)

Bei RDKS-Sensoren sicher, ohne geht das aber  Und ich glaub die meinte TBF hier.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Bild etwas zu unscharf, aber ich bin nicht sonderlich bewandert damit wie man gute Bilder macht. Das überlasse ich dann lieber anderen.


Das hat man bei mitziehern eigentlich immer, das da nur eine bestimmte stelle scharf ist. Zudem ist das meist ein glücksspiel...
Man muß bei der verschlußzeit halt abwägen. Längere verschlußzeit= weniger schärfe und kürzere verschlußzeit= das bild wirkt statischer.
Hier noch ein extremes beispiel... mit subaru... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und jetzt ist aber auch gut damit. Ist ja der auto-thread...


----------



## Riverna (10. Juni 2017)

Wie gesagt ich habe keine Ahnung wie man gute Bilder macht, von mir gibt es immer nur Handybilder. 

Ist morgen einer von euch bei "Cars with Style" in Siegen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2017)

Grade mal Topspeed Messung gemacht.  267km/h Tacho, 257 km/h GPS+Glonass(18 Sat), eingetragen 250 km/h.  So schnell wie der die Endgeschwindigkeit erreicht hat, geht da ohne Vmax Limiter bestimmt noch einiges.

...und auf dem Rückweg mal wieder die Karre dank Berganfahrhilfe abgebockt, weil nicht dran gedacht.   Kupplung war ganz drin, Bremse auch, hat einmal kräftig im Gemüse gekracht, Auto hat sich nicht 1mm bewegt.  Wie kann man sowas bauen? Die sollten das eher umbenennen in "Abbockhilfe".



HordyH schrieb:


> Natürlich nur sanft!


Solche Tips gebe ich eher nur Kfz-Leuten...  *knack*


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2017)

Interessante Auslegung der 250er Sperre.
Bei mir ist bei Tacho 259km/h Schluss, aber sind ja auch "nur" 244km/h eingetragen.


----------



## Riverna (10. Juni 2017)

Bei mir sind 230km/h eingetragen und genau bei 240km/h laut Tacho ist Schluss. GPS sind das ziemlich genau 230km/h... den Subaru habe ich nie aufgefahren weil mir das zu schnell ist. Einmal auf der Autobahn nachts getestet, bin aber bei 0km/h vom Gas gegangen.


----------



## HordyH (10. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade mal Topspeed Messung gemacht.  267km/h Tacho, 257 km/h GPS+Glonass(18 Sat), eingetragen 250 km/h.  So schnell wie der die Endgeschwindigkeit erreicht hat, geht da ohne Vmax Limiter bestimmt noch einiges.
> 
> ...und auf dem Rückweg mal wieder die Karre dank Berganfahrhilfe abgebockt, weil nicht dran gedacht.   Kupplung war ganz drin, Bremse auch, hat einmal kräftig im Gemüse gekracht, Auto hat sich nicht 1mm bewegt.  Wie kann man sowas bauen? Die sollten das eher umbenennen in "Abbockhilfe".
> 
> ...



Darum habe ich es extra dazu geschrieben


----------



## deeeennis (10. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist morgen einer von euch bei "Cars with Style" in Siegen?



Ich wohne in Siegen, hab davon aber noch nie gehört. 
Wo ist das?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cdfcool (10. Juni 2017)

Hi,
erstmal danke, dass da jemand einen Link zu meinem Shop bei cdfgroup.de gesetzt hat 

Das mit den Sensoren ist kein großes Problem, da kann man entweder Universalsensoren nehmen oder aber die OE-Sensoren von Huf, Schrader oder VDO. Wenn der Fordhändler dafür zuviel haben will, geht zum Reifenhändler, die können das im Normalfall zu erträglichen Preisen machen.

Grüße, CDFCool



Olstyle schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß baut unsere Tochterfirma nach wie vor keine
> RDKS mit Gummiventilen für über 210km/h. Würde Geld sparen, hält aber nicht.



Da kommt es nicht aufs Ventil an, sondern, ob der Felgenhersteller das zulässt. Bei vielen Autoherstellern mit schnelleren Autos als 210 km/h kommen die Räder trotzdem mit Gummiventilstämmen. Aber an sich kein Problem, die Sensorhersteller bieten im Normalfall immer beide Versionen an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2017)

Haha der Shopbetreiber schaut persönlich mal vorbei.  Das hat man auch nicht so oft.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJbFocW0HjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich glaub da bleibt der Serienauspuff erstmal drunter. Die Klappenanlagen die es so für das Auto gibt werden ja zu absoluten Spitzenpreisen gehandelt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Juni 2017)

Nochmal ne Frage zu der empfohlenen Petzoldt's Hand und Exzenterpolitur, was da ja so auf der Flasche steht nimmt die ja sehr wenig ab, ist das denn so extrem, dass man sich für leichte Kratzer rauspolieren nen Wolf poliert?


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2017)

Wenn man das komplette Auto poliert, ist Polieren per Hand mMn immer sich einen Wolf polieren. Ich steige dieses Jahr auch auf eine Maschine um.

Kommt natürlich auf die Kratzer an. Aber an das Ergebnis einer Maschine kommt man per Hand nicht so einfach, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Läuft der schon ? Ich hör' nix


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Läuft der schon ? Ich hör' nix


Hat ja noch Tüv...  Ich fände ein 150db Antilag geballer auch deutlich geiler, wenn man das mit Tüv bekommen könnte. 



Und wie versprochen ein Video zu den Martix LED Scheinwerfern, wenn jemand noch nie so ein Auto gefahren ist und das gerne mal sehen würde. Das man die Schilder nicht lesen kann, liegt am Dynamikbereich der Kamera. Ich glaube da bräuchte ich eine Profi HDR Kamera, damit man das aufzeichnen könnte wie es das Auge sieht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BCCYPCOxjCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2017)

Catless/Sportkat Downpipe rein und dann geht das schon. Bringt auch gleich etwas Leistung obenraus.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. Juni 2017)

Nice nice ^^

Ich finds echt geil, wie der Scheinwerfer schön den Bereich um andere Fahrzeuge/Schilder "aushöhlt", damit diese nicht geblendet werden.

Und das Licht erst... Dagegen sind die H7 in meinem Focus wie ne alte Linolium-Lampe 
Finde die Matrix Scheinwerfer von Audi sowieso genial, sind m.M.n. sowieso eines der Must-Haves in so einem Auto.


----------



## fatlace (12. Juni 2017)

Das Active lightning system funktioniert im GTI genauso, ist ein tick langsamer wie bei dir im Video, aber die Funktion ist echt bombe, hätte nicht erwartet das es so gut und schnell regelt.
bei ganz neuen Straßenschildern blendet er manchmal auch runter weil es zu hell wird und er wahrscheinlich denkt das ein Auto entgegen kommt


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Läuft der schon ? Ich hör' nix



Muss er so pupsen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juni 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Linolium-Lampe



Dann doch lieber Laminatlampen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Das Active lightning system funktioniert im GTI genauso, ist ein tick langsamer wie bei dir im Video, aber die Funktion ist echt bombe, hätte nicht erwartet das es so gut und schnell regelt.
> bei ganz neuen Straßenschildern blendet er manchmal auch runter weil es zu hell wird und er wahrscheinlich denkt das ein Auto entgegen kommt


Hat der GTI auch LED Scheinwerfer?


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2017)

So ein DLA-System funktioniert bei VW auch mit Xenon-Scheinwerfern und massig Spiegeln im Scheinwerfer. Funktioniert aber auch genial. Vorteil ist hier einfach eine nochmals deutlich gesteigerte Dynamik gegenüber den statischen LED-Modulen, da der Kegel nach wie vor mitschwenken kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2017)

Ich kenne das nur mit Xenon+Drehwalze im Scheinwerfer und das ist nicht wirklich geil. Da wird quasi nur der Gegenverkehr ausgeblendet. Das leutet nicht wie das Matrix Licht um alles rundrum und ist halt ziemlich langsam, da mechanisch. Beim Matrix Licht finde ich auch einfach klasse das man kein schwenkendes Fernlicht braucht, weil das einfach immer nach rechts und links so breit leuchtet.  Keine engen Kurven mehr auf Landstraßen, die nicht schon hell sind.


----------



## fatlace (12. Juni 2017)

Wen vor mir einer fährt, schaltet der wagen das fernlicht trotzdem ein und links und rechts wird alles beleuchtet, er schneidet dann nur in der mitte das fahrzeug aus
villt gibt es sowas bei benz nicht
Edith: Klutten hat recht, Dynamic light, active light ist nochmal was anderes


----------



## McZonk (12. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur mit Xenon+Drehwalze im Scheinwerfer und das ist nicht wirklich geil. Da wird quasi nur der Gegenverkehr ausgeblendet. Das leutet nicht wie das Matrix Licht um alles rundrum und ist halt ziemlich langsam, da mechanisch.


Ich fahre beide Systeme (Xenon DLA sowie Matrix LED in einem A5) regelmäßig... Das Xenon DLA im Golf ist keineswegs "langsam". Bist du es überhaupt schon mal (länger...) gefahren?


----------



## fatlace (12. Juni 2017)

Na er weiss doch immer alles besser


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2017)

Leider erkennt man in solchen Videos nicht wirklich die Dynamik, aber hier hat sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht, die Bereiche kenntlich zu machen.

DLA "Dynamic Light Assist" VW Golf VII GTD MK7 Testdrive - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2017)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich fahre beide Systeme (Xenon DLA sowie Matrix LED in einem A5) regelmäßig... Das Xenon DLA im Golf ist keineswegs "langsam". Bist du es überhaupt schon mal (länger...) gefahren?


Ich bin mal einen älteren Passat mit Xenon und DLA gefahren und der kannte quasi nur 4 oder 5 Stellungen. Licht rechts, links oder beides. Das dunkel machen ging schnell, aber wieder aufblenden eher träge.

Wenn man z.B. auf der Bahn links fährt, dann leuchtet das Matrix Licht immer zwischen die Autos auf der rechten Spur. Der Passat hatte da einfach das normale Autobahnlicht an. Da regelte nix mehr. Er hat erkannt das rechts immer wieder Autos waren und hat den Bereich dann dunkel gelassen.



Klutten schrieb:


> Leider erkennt man in solchen Videos nicht wirklich die Dynamik, aber hier hat sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht, die Bereiche kenntlich zu machen.
> 
> DLA "Dynamic Light Assist" VW Golf VII GTD MK7 Testdrive - YouTube


Das war beim dem Passat quasi auch so. Bei jeder Gelegenheit macht er alles dunkel, überlegt einen Moment und gibt dann wieder ein bischen Licht frei.


----------



## McZonk (12. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin mal einen älteren Passat mit Xenon und DLA gefahren und der kannte quasi nur 4 oder 5 Stellungen. Licht rechts, links oder beides. Das dunkel machen ging schnell, aber wieder aufblenden eher träge.


Also keine ausgedehnte Erfahrung mit dem System. Fahr es erstmal länger, bevor du hier wieder vernichtende Urteile bildest. Das Aufblenden der LED-Segmente geht beim Matrix auch träger als das Abschalten. Das ist ebenso ein gewollter Parameter wie beim DLA und hier keinesfalls Trägheit von irgendwelchen mechanischen Bauteilen. (Sollte die Erfassung mal fehlerbehaftet sein, knallt man dem Gegenverkehr so nicht gleich voll entgegen, sondern gewinnt etwas Zeit die Entscheidung zu korrigieren).

Tante Edithe sagt: hier kann man mal sehen, welche Geschwindigkeit die Walze mechanisch könnte, wenn sie durch die Elektronik und Bildverarbeitung denn dürfte : Blendfreies Fernlicht - Fahren mit Fernlicht ohne zu blenden - YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2017)

Den Passat bin ich mal 400km bei Nacht gefahren, weil das Auto verbracht werden musste. Soooo wenig ist das auch nicht, da sieht man schon einiges.
Naja selbst wenn die Walze das mechanisch kann, regelt mir das persönlich deutlich zu langsam. In diesen Demovideos wird halt meistens extrem langsam gefahren, daher fällt das nicht auf. Wenn du mit dem System so fährst wie ich bei mir im Video bis 1:35, dann gibt dir das System halt nur Autobahnlicht und das wars. Das ist für die Geschwindigkeit aber deutlich zu wenig Leuchtweite. (meine Meinung) Ich habe schon ganz gern meinen ganzen Bremsweg ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## fatlace (12. Juni 2017)

@McZonk 
versuch es nicht, er hat einfach immer recht

Wie war das noch, es ist Schwieriger eine vorgefasste Meinung zu zertrümmern als ein Atom.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2017)

Dann mach doch mal von deinem Golf ein Video, was meine Meinung ändert.  Ich kenne es bis jetzt nicht anders... Mag sein das die 2017er Systeme deutlich besser sind.


----------



## fatlace (13. Juni 2017)

Gern, wen du mir ne GoPro spendierst, mach ich dir auch ein video


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2017)

Nachtaufnahmen und GoPro sind eher... ...suboptimal.  Ich hatte da auch meine Hero 3 Black mit in der Scheibe aber die Aufnahmen sind total verrauscht und unbrauchbar selbst mit Nachbearbeitung. Die Hero 5 Black ist besser bei Nacht aber eher meeeh.
Die Aufnahmen aus dem Matrix LED Video sind von einer VicoVation Opia 2. Für meine XA20 brauche ich erst noch einen stabilen Autohalter. 

...ich meine so ein Video ist doch ein guter Grund eine Dashcam anzuschaffen...


----------



## fatlace (13. Juni 2017)

Wen die Aufnahmen in einem Schadensfall was bringen würden, hätte ich sofort eine dran, aber so weiß ich nicht wozu ich die brauchen sollte, nur um mal ein video zu drehen ist mir das ein zu teures spielzeug 

Für ne dashcam ist das bild aufjedenfall ordentlich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Das weiß so aber keiner hier zufällig oder?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wie ich es herausfinden soll, ich kann gerade leider nicht ins Handbuch schauen, bin noch unterwegs


Welche Modellreihe des Fiesta fährst du? Fahr am besten zu Ford, die helfen dir am schnellsten.
War Ende letzten Jahres ebenfalls bei einigen Werkstätten und Reifenhändlern zwecks Sensoren für meinen i30 (direktes RDKS). Da wollte aber keiner ran, da die Sensoren nicht erkannt werden und nur Hyundai direkt das Problem lösen kann. Am Ende war der Händler sogar noch günstiger, als Sensoren aus dem Internet oder andere Werkstätten.
Ich finde es dennoch eine super Sache, das RDKS hat mir schon einmal den Hintern gerettet.

Und zu den Allwetterreifen: die _Michelin CrossClimate+_ sind für einen Kurzstreckenfahrer ganz brauchbar. Bei Regen sind sie zwar nicht die Besten, aber besser als 60€ Saisonreifen. Zuvor waren _Goodyear Vector 4Seasons Gen-2_ montiert, die bildeten schnell einen gut hörbaren Sägezahn aus. Dennoch stimme ich den anderen zu: gute Saisonreifen sind immer die bessere Wahl. Und bei deinen Reifenparametern auch nicht allzu teuer.
Privat fahre ich _Hankook Ventus Prime2 (K115)_ - kann ich nur empfehlen.

*Und noch eine Frage in die Runde @all*
Der Motor meines Autos "klackert" seit einiger Zeit beim Start und die Leistung ist zurückgegangen. Nach etwas Recherche im Netz müssen wohl die Ventile eingestellt werden.
Muss dafür das Öl abgelassen werden? Oder kann ich bedenkenlos zuvor noch einen Ölwechsel machen? Ist die Arbeit sehr zeitaufwändig (zwecks Kosten)?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wen die Aufnahmen in einem Schadensfall was bringen würden, hätte ich sofort eine dran, aber so weiß ich nicht wozu ich die brauchen sollte, nur um mal ein video zu drehen ist mir das ein zu teures spielzeug
> 
> Für ne dashcam ist das bild aufjedenfall ordentlich.


Laut der letzten Aussage vom Amtsgericht Nienburg können Dashcam Aufnahmen verwendet werden, solange keine Persönlichkeitsrechte des anderen verletzt werden. Steht halt in keinem Gesetz direkt drin.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> *Und noch eine Frage in die Runde @all*
> Der Motor meines Autos "klackert" seit einiger Zeit beim Start und die Leistung ist zurückgegangen. Nach etwas Recherche im Netz müssen wohl die Ventile eingestellt werden.
> Muss dafür das Öl abgelassen werden? Oder kann ich bedenkenlos zuvor noch einen Ölwechsel machen? Ist die Arbeit sehr zeitaufwändig (zwecks Kosten)?
> 
> ...


Oh ha wenn der Motor Kompression über die Ventile verliert und deswegen die Leistung schon weggeht, muss da aber ein bischen mehr gemacht werden als nur einstellen.  Ich würde da vielleicht erstmal einen richtigen Befund festlegen und nicht erstmal was machen und Geld verschwenden.
In der Regel legt man erst einen Befund fest, macht sich dann Gedanken um die Kosten und repariert dann das defekte Teil. Bitte nicht von hinten anfangen, das macht keinen Sinn.

Und für Ventile einstellen muss man nie das Öl ablassen. Es macht aber keinen Sinn das vorher zu wechseln.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2017)

Hat der Motor noch keine Hydrostössel?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Juni 2017)

Selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre, wozu bei uns? In Russland kann ich die Dashcams ja verstehen, aber bei uns? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in einen Schadensfall dieser Kategorie zu fallen, ist doch eher gering.

Da hab ich lieber eine freie Windschutzscheibe


----------



## Captn (13. Juni 2017)

Also ich finde meine Dashcam schon recht hilfreich. Wenn ich irgendwann mal einem Spaten rauffahre, weil er wieder meint, ohne Blinken rüberzuziehen oder auf der Autobahn die Spur zu wechseln, wenn ich 70 km/h schneller als er fahre, habe ich zumindest schon mal was da. Ob es dann relevant wird, darf ich halt nicht entscheiden. Aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Juni 2017)

Eben "wenn". 
Mich nervt schon die Grüne Plakette unten rechts in der Scheibe 
Ausschließen kann ich es nicht, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit halte ich da doch für recht gering in einen Unfall verwickelt zu werden, bei welchem die Cam, sogar nur evtl., meine Aussage stützt und ich ohne blöd dastehen würde.


----------



## Rat Six (13. Juni 2017)

Das Matrix-Licht sieht ganz gut aus, schön abgegrenzter Lichtkegel und das Dimmen von bestimmten Bereichen scheint auch sehr gut zu gehen. Die Helligkeit haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, hat ein Autohersteller endlich Mal das Niveau einer Taschenlampe erreicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2017)

Das liegt aber weniger an der technischen Machbarkeit oder Unfähigkeit der Hersteller, sondern an der StVZO. Die ca. 600m Leuchtweite vom Matrix Licht ist aber schon ganz ok.


----------



## Ruptet (13. Juni 2017)

Frage zum Geschwindigkeitsindex bei Reifen - ist das ne gesetzliche Sache, die sich nach der Höchstgeschwindigkeit das Fahrzeugs richtet, oder wählt man die danach, wie schnell wirklich gefahren wird?

Auto ist bei 250 abgeriegelt, wird aber mit höchstens 140 bewegt, kann man also auch zB. zu Index H - 210 km/h greifen oder muss man zwingend W/Y nehmen?


----------



## Captn (13. Juni 2017)

Macht man sich dann nicht so nen Klebchen an den Tacho, von wegen Vmax = x?


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. Juni 2017)

Ja... Glaube auch das man da nehmen kann worauf man "Lust" hat...

Ist ja auch häufig bei Winterreifen so das man mit denen z.B. nur 180 fahren darf.


----------



## Captn (13. Juni 2017)

Die Frage ist ja, ob das nicht wieder eine Sonderregelung ist bezüglich der Winterreifen.


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die ca. 600m Leuchtweite vom Matrix Licht ist aber schon ganz ok.


Quelle zu dieser Aussage bitte


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. Juni 2017)

@McZonk
Wie jetzt? Welche Quelle willst Du dafür haben? Die Ausleuchtung und Helligkeit ist Klasse, egal bei welchem Hersteller. Zwischen Halogen uns Matrix-LED liegen Welten und auch zu normalem Xenon ist es ein Unterschied. Bi-Xenon Fernlicht ist auch gut/ausreichend, aber da finde​t halt kein automatisches Abblenden oder Aussparen anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer statt.

@TBF
Cooles Video, die Qualität Deiner Kamera gefällt mir.

@Captn
Genau so ist es auch. Du musst einen Geschwindigkeitsindex wählen, der mindestens dem der eingetragenen Höchstgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Lediglich bei Winterreifen darf davon abgewichen werden, dann muss(!) aber ein dauerhafter Hinweis im Sichtbereich des Fahrers vorhanden sein.

i-MSCP internet - Multi Server Control Panel - Error 403

Aber warum sollte man das machen? Bei den gängigen Größen wird man doch Reifen mit Index Q oder so gar nicht bekommen.


----------



## ForceOne (13. Juni 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Welche Modellreihe des Fiesta fährst du?



Ford Fiesta MK7 (Ja8?) Bj. 2016, 1.25 (60PS)

Ich glaube es hatte hier aber auch schon jemand geschrieben, dass seit dem FL nur noch das aktive RDKS verbaut wird.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juni 2017)

Du musst die Reifen nehmen welche die Höchstgeschwindigkeit vom Fahrzeug schaffen. Lediglich bei Winterreifen gibt es eine Sonderreglung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Juni 2017)

Allerdings muss da bei EZ vor 1. Mai 2009 noch ein Sicherheitsaufschlag dazugerechnet werden.

Geschwindigkeitsindex – Wikipedia


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2017)

Also ich hab keinen Aufkleber bei mir drinkleben, kann mir aber ne Warnung in der MFA anzeigen lassen.
Davon ab gibt es auch kaum Reifen in meiner Winterreifengrösse 225/40 18 mit W oder Y.


----------



## fatlace (13. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @McZonk
> Wie jetzt? Welche Quelle willst Du dafür haben? Die Ausleuchtung und Helligkeit ist Klasse, egal bei welchem Hersteller. Zwischen Halogen uns Matrix-LED liegen Welten und auch zu normalem Xenon ist es ein Unterschied. Bi-Xenon Fernlicht ist auch gut/ausreichend, aber da finde​t halt kein automatisches Abblenden oder Aussparen anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer statt.



äh nein?
wieso hab ich dann sowas mit Xenon?


----------



## Ruptet (13. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du musst die Reifen nehmen welche die Höchstgeschwindigkeit vom Fahrzeug schaffen. Lediglich bei Winterreifen gibt es eine Sonderreglung.



Mir kam die Frage deswegen, weil mich ein Mitarbeiter von Euromaster gefragt hat, ob ich denn wirklich 240/270/300 km/h fahre, weil der Index sonst auch niedriger sein kann.
Lebe übrigens in Österreich, aber so starke Unterschiede wird bei dem Thema wohl nicht geben.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. Juni 2017)

Auch wieder wahr. Stimmt


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2017)

McZonk schrieb:


> Quelle zu dieser Aussage bitte


Öhm meine Augen...  Kann am Wochenende auch gern nochmal die Kamera mitnehmen. Auf der Dashcam erkennt man ja in 600 Meter nix mehr. Wobei mit 576mm Brennweite und F8 könnte das auch eventuell schwierig werden... Ich probiers trotzdem mal.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @TBF
> Cooles Video, die Qualität Deiner Kamera gefällt mir.


Danke.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juni 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Allerdings muss da bei EZ vor 1. Mai 2009 noch ein Sicherheitsaufschlag dazugerechnet werden.
> 
> Geschwindigkeitsindex – Wikipedia



Das gilt aber denke ich nicht für Fahrzeuge welche elektronisch auf 210km/h begrenzt werden.
Mein 1er war EZ Ende 2008 und wurde mit "H"-Reifen ausgeliefert, da elektronisch auf 210km/h begrenzt.


----------



## McZonk (13. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @McZonk
> Wie jetzt? Welche Quelle willst Du dafür haben? Die Ausleuchtung und Helligkeit ist Klasse, egal bei welchem Hersteller. Zwischen Halogen uns Matrix-LED liegen Welten und auch zu normalem Xenon ist es ein Unterschied. Bi-Xenon Fernlicht ist auch gut/ausreichend, aber da finde​t halt kein automatisches Abblenden oder Aussparen anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer statt.


Ich frage so provokativ, da ich selbst etwas mit dem Auto zu tun habe und Aussagen daher einfach gerne hinterfrage. Zum Rest: Teilweise richtig, wie fatlace schon gemerkt hat.  



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Öhm meine Augen...  Kann am Wochenende auch gern nochmal die Kamera mitnehmen. Auf der Dashcam erkennt man ja in 600 Meter nix mehr. Wobei mit 576mm Brennweite und F8 könnte das auch eventuell schwierig werden... Ich probiers trotzdem mal.


Meines Wissens nach erreicht im Serienverbau bisweilen lediglich Laserlicht brauchbar (1Lux-Grenzwerte) Reichweiten um die 600 m und mehr (irgendwann schlägt dann auch schon wieder die EU zu  ). Alternativ einige *Versuchsträger* mit einem LED-Zusatzspot (da sprechen wir von 15-20 Watt reiner LED-Spotleistung). Dann kommt man auch auf die beworbenen 600 Meter. Aber die verbauten kleinen und breiter gefächerten Matrix-LEDs können da nicht ganz mithalten - logisch. Nicht falsch verstehen: ich bin selber von dem System absolut begeistert und fahre es gerne. Ich kann es nur nicht brauchen, wenn hier irgendwelche Erwartungen geweckt werden, die das System objektiv und nachvollziehbar (s. Plot im Anhang, sdT im Oberklasse-FZ) gar nicht erfüllen kann.  Über ne obektive "Messung" freu ich mich aber jederzeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bildnachweis und Quelle)


----------



## Zoon (13. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre, wozu bei uns? In Russland kann ich die Dashcams ja verstehen, aber bei uns? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in einen Schadensfall dieser Kategorie zu fallen, ist doch eher gering.
> 
> Da hab ich lieber eine freie Windschutzscheibe



Habe ne Itracker stealthcam drin stört nicht das Sichtfeld versteckt von Fahrerpostion aus hinterm Innenspiegel montiert. Könnte man von Außen für den Regensensor halten so klein ist das Teil. Die Riesendinger so groß wie ein navi mag ich auch nicht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat der GTI auch LED Scheinwerfer?



Ab jetziges Modelljahr 2018 ja.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Lebe übrigens in Österreich, aber so starke Unterschiede wird bei dem Thema wohl nicht geben.


Doch, bei sowas  wie Reifenwahl unterscheiden sich auch Nachbarländer gerne stark.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> Habe ne Itracker stealthcam drin stört nicht das Sichtfeld versteckt von Fahrerpostion aus hinterm Innenspiegel montiert. Könnte man von Außen für den Regensensor halten so klein ist das Teil. Die Riesendinger so groß wie ein navi mag ich auch nicht.


Bei mir ist die Dashcam auch rechts neben dem Innenspiegel. Wenn man da vom Fahrerplatz aus hinguckt, kann man Flugzeuge sehen, also nichts was jetzt direkt mit dem Verkehr zu tun hat. 



McZonk schrieb:


> Über ne obektive "Messung" freu ich mich aber jederzeit.


Hab grade zufällig mein komplettes super teures Licht-mess-Labor-zeug in den Müll geworfen, also muss eine Sichtprobe durch meinen Camcorder genügen.


----------



## Riverna (14. Juni 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Mir kam die Frage deswegen, weil mich ein Mitarbeiter von Euromaster gefragt hat, ob ich denn wirklich 240/270/300 km/h fahre, weil der Index sonst auch niedriger sein kann.
> Lebe übrigens in Österreich, aber so starke Unterschiede wird bei dem Thema wohl nicht geben.



Ob meine Aussage in Österreich auch stimmt, kann ich dir nicht garantieren. In Deutschland muss es so sein, weil du könntest ja schneller fahren als der Reifen frei gegeben wird.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juni 2017)

Haben heute wieder eine Giulia Q geliefert bekommen. Ich liebe dieses Auto.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2017)

Wann kommt die als Kombi?


----------



## HordyH (14. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wann kommt die als Kombi?


 Laut FCA garnicht aber ich hoffe stark das nächstes Jahr eine Giulia SW bei uns steht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2017)

Das hoffe ich auch, als Limo nutzt der mir nichts.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juni 2017)

Bleiben wa mal gespannt


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Juni 2017)

Stimmt. Inzwischen sieht man auch regelmässig die Giulia Quadrifoglio  bzw. hört sie. Is schon netter Sound den die haben. Und optisch auch echt gut.  Da könnte man schon schwach werden, aber wie Qualitativ Alfas nach 15 Jahren noch sind ist halt die andere Frage


----------



## HordyH (15. Juni 2017)

Die Zeiten vom 156 und 147 sind vorbei seit dem 159, Mito, Giulietta kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Juni 2017)

Ich wollte ursprünglich auch nen 159 SW kaufen, und wäre der Verkäufer noch zweihundert runtergegangen, hätte ich heute wohl auch einen.

Finde die Front schon sehr pornös, und die relativ fette Austattung die die für ihren Gebrauchtpreis bieten ist selten.


----------



## HordyH (15. Juni 2017)

Mit welchem Motor?


----------



## Kusanar (16. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte zwei 156er und konnte mich eigentlich nur über die Karosserie beschweren. Rost, Rost everywhere... Schade, sonst hätte ich die 2 Bellas Heute noch. Elektrik war definitiv kein Problem und die Qualität im Innenraum eigentlich auch nicht.

Spare gerade, die Giulia wird definitv mein nächstes Fahrzeug


----------



## HordyH (16. Juni 2017)

Welchen Motor wirst du wählen?


----------



## ForceOne (16. Juni 2017)

Mein Chef hat heute seinen neuen GLC (SUV-Version) bekommen, ist schon eine nette Karre.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Welchen Motor wirst du wählen?



Noch keinen blassen Schimmer was es an Motoren geben wird, bis ich mir einen leisten kann, aber auf jeden Fall den Benziner. Alfa mit Diesel geht gar nicht 
Schade nur dass es momentan den Benziner nur mit Automatik gibt. Wobei, wenn die so gut und zackig ist wie die alte Selespeed-Schaltung, dann wär mir das auch egal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Mein Chef hat heute seinen neuen GLC (SUV-Version) bekommen, ist schon eine nette Karre.



Sind wir auch Probe gefahren, gefiel uns überhaupt nicht. Genauso viele qualitative Ausrutscher wie bei unserer C-Klasse und Autobahnfahrten werden mit dem Ding zur Qual.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2017)

zu laut? oder weswegen?


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2017)

Frage ich mich gerade auch, warum?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2017)

Das Thema Qualität kann ja sein, kommt auch etwas auf das subjektive Empfinden an. Aber was Autobahnfahrten da so zur Qual machen soll?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> zu laut? oder weswegen?



Laut, ab 160 wird's sehr zäh und wegen dem hohen Schwerpunkt fährt der auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2017)

Mein Gott, das ist ein SUVFF 
Wer das so bewegt hat den Sinn eines solchen Autos irgendwo nicht ganz verstanden. Schön cruisen und gut.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Laut, ab 160 wird's sehr zäh und wegen dem hohen Schwerpunkt fährt der auch nicht wirklich gut.



Hmm... Sowas hatte ich mit dem E71 X6 nicht, der hat sehr gut angeschoben und gewackelt hat da auch gar nichts.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hmm... Sowas hatte ich mit dem E71 X6 nicht, der hat sehr gut angeschoben und gewackelt hat da auch gar nichts.



Den wird man auch nicht mit einem 5er vergleichen können. Die Fahrzeugklasse ist einfach nix wenn man hauptsächlich flott auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist.


----------



## ForceOne (16. Juni 2017)

Ich bin mit dem Ding noch nicht gefahren, optisch gefällt er mir recht gut. 

Die Coupe Version finde ich weniger schön und irgendwie protzig. Er hat den einfach aus dem Prospekt gekauft ohne Probefahrt o.ä. 

Ich denke er ist zu 60-80% auf Landstraße oder in der Stadt unterwegs,.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den wird man auch nicht mit einem 5er vergleichen können. Die Fahrzeugklasse ist einfach nix wenn man hauptsächlich flott auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist.



Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso sollte das so sein? Gerade auf der Autobahn geradeaus fahren ist für die Dinger mit der richtigen Motorisierung nun wirklich kein Problem. Ich bin vor kurzem 900km an einem Tag mit einem Touareg auf der Autobahn gefahren und das war absolut entspannt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

Warum schaut man sich einen SUV als Autobahnfahrzeug an? Das macht keinen Sinn. 
Ist doch schon vorher klar was dabei rumkommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum schaut man sich einen SUV als Autobahnfahrzeug an? Das macht keinen Sinn.
> Ist doch schon vorher klar was dabei rumkommt.



Weil wir mit dem nächsten Fahrzeug auch wieder unser Boot ziehen wollen 
Deshalb ist der Passat GTE ja auch rausgefallen, der es sonst sicher geworden wäre, aber hat halt Frontantrieb.



keinnick schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso sollte das so sein? Gerade auf der Autobahn geradeaus fahren ist für die Dinger mit der richtigen Motorisierung nun wirklich kein Problem. Ich bin vor kurzem 900km an einem Tag mit einem Touareg auf der Autobahn gefahren und das war absolut entspannt.




Nur braucht man wesentlich mehr Leistung, geschätzt 50% mehr um genauso zügig unterwegs zu sein und steht deshalb auch deutlich öfter an der Tankstelle.
Davon ab bleiben immer noch die höheren Windgeräusche.


----------



## Sir Demencia (16. Juni 2017)

> ...Weil wir mit dem nächsten Fahrzeug auch wieder unser Boot ziehen wollen ...


Das ist so ziemlich die einzige Ausrede, die ich persönlich bei einem SUV gelten lasse


----------



## HordyH (16. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Noch keinen blassen Schimmer was es an Motoren geben wird, bis ich mir einen leisten kann, aber auf jeden Fall den Benziner. Alfa mit Diesel geht gar nicht
> Schade nur dass es momentan den Benziner nur mit Automatik gibt. Wobei, wenn die so gut und zackig ist wie die alte Selespeed-Schaltung, dann wär mir das auch egal.



Den 200PS bekommst auch als Schalter aber das Automatikgetriebe ist genial ich würde keinen Schlager nehmen. Evtl kommt ja noch der 350Ps Benziner


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Den wird man auch nicht mit einem 5er vergleichen können. *Die Fahrzeugklasse ist einfach nix wenn man hauptsächlich flott auf der Autobahn unterwegs ist.*



Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Die Dinger gehen sehr gut auf der Autobahn.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil wir mit dem nächsten Fahrzeug auch wieder unser Boot ziehen wollen
> Deshalb ist der Passat GTE ja auch rausgefallen, der es sonst sicher geworden wäre, aber hat halt Frontantrieb.


Was wiegt das denn mit Anhänger?  Also Vadderns frisch gemachter 2.0 TFSI hat auch ne Anhängerkupplung und reißt mit nem Autotransporter hinten dran trotzdem noch richtig an.  So ca. 250 PS für nen ~1700kg Hänger reicht also dicke aus.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juni 2017)

Zumal flott auch jeder anders definiert. Der eine hat Spaß mit 150 PS, der nächste mit 300PS und der Motorradfahrer braucht im Fahrzeug schon an die 1000PS um den gleichen Spaß wie sonst zu bekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Die Dinger gehen sehr gut auf der Autobahn.



Wenn man nur Sportcoupes, Limousinen und Kombis fährt sicher nicht 
Geht physikalisch gar nicht, guck dir mal den cw Wert und die Fläche von den SUVs an.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was wiegt das denn mit Anhänger?  Also Vadderns frisch gemachter 2.0 TFSI hat auch ne Anhängerkupplung und reißt mit nem Autotransporter hinten dran trotzdem noch richtig an.  So ca. 250 PS für nen ~1700kg Hänger reicht also dicke aus.



1,3t. 
Und da sieht man mal, dass du davon keine Ahnung hast.
Mit dem GTE kannst du auch locker >2t auf der Straße ziehen.
Das Problem liegt aber an den oft sehr steilen Rampen die nicht selten verschlickt oder mit Algen bewachsen und fast immer nass sind.
Wir sehen quasi jedes WE wie sich die FWD Fahrzeuge da einen bei abquälen.


----------



## Ruptet (16. Juni 2017)

Nochmal Danke an alle Empfehlungen hier, der Continental PremiumContact 6 ist es geworden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

Wer hatte den denn empfohlen?


----------



## Sir Demencia (16. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 1,3t.
> Und da sieht man mal, dass du davon keine Ahnung hast.
> Mit dem GTE kannst du auch locker >2t auf der Straße ziehen.
> Das Problem liegt aber an den oft sehr steilen Rampen die nicht selten verschlickt oder mit Algen bewachsen und fast immer nass sind.
> Wir sehen quasi jedes WE wie sich die FWD Fahrzeuge da einen bei abquälen.



GANZ persönliche Meinung: Gefühlte 99.9% aller SUV- Fahrer haben in meinen Augen nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun. Ich kann nicht verstehen wozu man sich so ein Monster unter den Allerwertesten klemmen muss (wenn nicht als Kompensation der eigenen Minderwertigkeitsgefühle...)

Die 0,1% der SUV- Fahrer, bei denen ich die Anschaffung nachvollziehen kann, müssen/ wollen öfter schwerere Lasten über längere Strecken transportieren (ziehen). Und =MR-C=KinG[GER] gehört da eindeutig dazu. 
Klar, gibt es Liegeplätze für Boote, bei denen selbiges über eine Winde oder per Kran ins Waser gesetzt werden können. Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Von daher kann ich das schon verstehen. Ist auch nicht lustig, wenn man mit seinem kleinen Passat Kombi das Boot ins Wasser schiebt und auf einmal fängt der Kahn an zu ziehen. Hab ich selber schon gesehen. Mit viel Mühe und Not konnte man den Wagen dann noch retten. An der gleichen Stelle dann ein zwei Tage später irgendso ein Japsen- SUV und etwa gleiche Bootsgröße - no Problem.

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]:
Ein Bekannter ist mit seinem SUV öfter mal im Wald unterwegs. Ist Jäger. Der fährt einen Subaro Forrester. Das Ding reißt tierisch was weg. Ist zwar häßlich wie die Nacht, aber der ist echt ein Lasten-Muli mit viel Komfort.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

Wenn man Angst hat das der abgeht macht man einfach nen 2. Auto noch davor... Das sollte kein Thema sein.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man Angst hat das der abgeht macht man einfach nen 2. Auto noch davor... Das sollte kein Thema sein.



Wird sich bestimmt immer wer für finden.
"Schatz, ich fahr mit dem Boot los."
"Ok, vergiss aber das zweite Auto nicht."


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

Wenn man mit Boot losfährt, hat man doch eh meist 2 Autos. Man kann ja schlecht das Boot auf dem Hänger volladen, wenn man 2 Wochen rausfährt.  Das kippt doch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mit Hänger um.

Ansonsten oben in der Rampe den Hänger vom Auto abkoppeln, lange Kette dranmachen, Bremse los und gib ihm.  Dann den Hänger an der Kette wieder ausm Wasser ziehen. Gibt mit Sicherheit genug Möglichkeiten sein Boot ins Wasser zu bekommen, ohne das Auto zu versenken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2017)

N 2,8t SUV mit Allrad ist eben eine davon


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. Juni 2017)

Die aber alle ziemlich doof sind, vor allem wenn man das ganze einfache mit nem anderen Auto umgehen kann.

Und wer hängt bitte für sowas zwei Autos aneinander


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2017)

Hab ich schon gesehen, so ist es nicht, aber wenn ein allrad-Auto reicht, wozu.
Nimmt man halt nen Passat 4Motion statt dem GTE


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Die aber alle ziemlich doof sind, vor allem wenn man das ganze einfache mit nem anderen Auto umgehen kann.
> 
> Und wer hängt bitte für sowas zwei Autos aneinander


Besser 2 Autos aneinander als 1 Auto im Wasser. 

Ich hab auch schon mit 2 Autos gleichzeitig einen vom Acker gezogen.  Müssen die beiden die ziehen halt fahren können, dann ist das kein Problem. 8 angetriebene Räder ziehen halt doppelt so viel wie 4 angetriebene Räder.


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2017)

Die SUV Fahrer die ich kenne sind auch alle Jäger.
Und fahren dann entweder Toyota weil der Händler im Ort ist, oder Land Rover, weil er billig ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

...ich würde mal gerne Trophy Truck fahren oder einen selber bauen...  Diese SUFFs taugen nix wenn man damit mal mit 140 Offroad scheppert... ...Sofort alles krum.


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2017)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> GANZ persönliche Meinung: Gefühlte 99.9% aller SUV- Fahrer haben in meinen Augen nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun. Ich kann nicht verstehen wozu man sich so ein Monster unter den Allerwertesten klemmen muss (wenn nicht als Kompensation der eigenen Minderwertigkeitsgefühle...)



Die Diskussion ist sinnlos. Soll doch jeder fahren was er mag. Dasselbe kannst Du auch über denjenigen sagen, der sich nen Porsche kauft. (ist ja meist nur ein Zweisitzer und ein Kühlschrank passt auch nicht hinten rein )


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2017)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht lustig, wenn man mit seinem kleinen Passat Kombi das Boot ins Wasser schiebt und auf einmal fängt der Kahn an zu ziehen. Hab ich selber schon gesehen. Mit viel Mühe und Not konnte man den Wagen dann noch retten. An der gleichen Stelle dann ein zwei Tage später irgendso ein Japsen- SUV und etwa gleiche Bootsgröße - no Problem.


Das liegt aber alles nicht am typ auto, sondern am antriebskonzept. Ein passat mit allrad zerrt dir das bötchen auch an die unmöglichsten stellen. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Boot losfährt, hat man doch eh meist 2 Autos. Man kann ja schlecht das Boot auf dem Hänger volladen, wenn man 2 Wochen rausfährt.  Das kippt doch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mit Hänger um.


Für sowas wurde der bus bzw. auch sowas wie ein caddy erfunden.  Vorne bis zu 5 leute, dahinter der krimskrams und als anhängsel das bötchen oder sonstwas. Alles kein problem, besonders wenn man gleich den allrad dazu ordert. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...ich würde mal gerne Trophy Truck fahren oder einen selber bauen...


Im trophy truck mal mit fahren würde ich auch. 
Naja, vieleicht schaffe ich es dieses jahr zur baja deutschland. Da kann ich wenigstens zuschauen, wie die durchs gelände bügeln.


----------



## Ruptet (16. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer hatte den denn empfohlen?



Verdammt habe ich einen weniger guten erwischt oder wie? 
King hatte den empfohlen glaube ich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Verdammt habe ich einen weniger guten erwischt oder wie?
> King hatte den empfohlen glaube ich.




Ja, ist in deiner Größe ein top Reifen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man Angst hat das der abgeht macht man einfach nen 2. Auto noch davor... Das sollte kein Thema sein.




Mit Sicherheit nicht, wie umständlich ist das bitte ?
Wie man sieht kennst du dich in dem Thema echt nicht aus, versuchst aber wieder irgendwie mitreden zu müssen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Boot losfährt, hat man doch eh meist 2 Autos. Man kann ja schlecht das Boot auf dem Hänger volladen, wenn man 2 Wochen rausfährt.  Das kippt doch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mit Hänger um.



Wir fahren immer nur mit einem Auto, da wir meistens Samstag morgens auf die Nordsee fahren und abends je nach Tide wieder zurück fahren.
Nur im Urlaub fahren wir mit zwei Autos.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ansonsten oben in der Rampe den Hänger vom Auto abkoppeln, lange Kette dranmachen, Bremse los und gib ihm.  Dann den Hänger an der Kette wieder ausm Wasser ziehen. Gibt mit Sicherheit genug Möglichkeiten sein Boot ins Wasser zu bekommen, ohne das Auto zu versenken.



Um den Trailer nach 3 Jahren entsorgen zu können, oder was ?
Das kann man vielleicht im Süßwasser machen aber sicher nicht im Salzwasser, da rosten dir die Bremsen, Achse etc. nach kürzester Zeit weg.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesehen, so ist es nicht, aber wenn ein allrad-Auto reicht, wozu.
> Nimmt man halt nen Passat 4Motion statt dem GTE



War im Leasing im Verhältnis zu teuer, ist ja jetzt ein 5er G31 geworden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2017)

Ich muss das Reifenthema mal aufgreifen. 

Gesucht wird:
Reifen in 255/40R19 für einen Q3 2.0TFSI

Präferenzen: Lautstärke, Komfort, dann Haftung, Verbrauch ist nebensächlich.

Bisher auf der Liste ständen: 
Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymetric
Conti Sport Contact 6
Michelin Pilot Sport 3

Und nein, das ist nicht meiner😊


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich muss das Reifenthema mal aufgreifen.
> 
> Gesucht wird:
> Reifen in 255/40R19 für einen Q3 2.0TFSI
> ...



Kann den SC6 wärmstens empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Reifen (besser als der Michelin PSS)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2017)

Worauf fährst du den?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Worauf fährst du den?




Auf meinem 335i. In den Maßen 235/35R19 und 265/30R19


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juni 2017)

Hm, ok.  Danke dir schon mal


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Um den Trailer nach 3 Jahren entsorgen zu können, oder was ?
> Das kann man vielleicht im Süßwasser machen aber sicher nicht im Salzwasser, da rosten dir die Bremsen, Achse etc. nach kürzester Zeit weg.


Ja dann kannst du das Boot nur mit nem Kran reinheben. Wenn man es über ne Rampe reinsetzt, dann läuft der Hänger immer voll.


----------



## Captn (16. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man Angst hat das der abgeht macht man einfach nen 2. Auto noch davor... Das sollte kein Thema sein.


Du musst auch aus allem eine Wissenschaft machen, was?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Du musst auch aus allem eine Wissenschaft machen, was?


Improvisation.  Mache ich halt gerne, sonst wäre ich kein Kfzler geworden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja dann kannst du das Boot nur mit nem Kran reinheben. Wenn man es über ne Rampe reinsetzt, dann läuft der Hänger immer voll.



Und wieder keine Ahnung von der Materie 
Falls es dich interessiert, der Trailer wird maximal bis zu den Felgen in's Wasser geschoben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wieder keine Ahnung von der Materie
> Falls es dich interessiert, der Trailer wird maximal bis zu den Felgen in's Wasser geschoben.


Mag sein das es bei euch so ist, die meisten fährt man aber richtig rein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mag sein das es bei euch so ist, die meisten fährt man aber richtig rein.



Was dann sehr oft am Trailer liegt oder am Unwissen der Besitzer.


----------



## Zoon (17. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...Diese SUFFs taugen nix wenn man damit mal mit 140 Offroad scheppert... ...Sofort alles krum.




auch wenn ich SUFFs nciht mag die Dinger halten wohl mehr aus als 90% der Besitzer ihm je zutrauen. Und wenn die an der Slipanlage mit dem Bootstrailer nicht vorwärts kommen liegts eher an falsche Bereifung auf feuchten Grund (am besten Wiese =  Glatteis) oder falscher Bedienung.


----------



## HordyH (17. Juni 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach momentan die schönste Limousine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Improvisation.  Mache ich halt gerne, sonst wäre ich kein Kfzler geworden.


Das ist in dem Fall aber wirklich zu viel des Guten. Ich hab schon Golfs Boote einsetzen und rausziehen sehen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach momentan die schönste Limousine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur für heutige Verhältnisse relativ mickrig.
Aber dass der Durschnitskunde nicht entspannt einsteigen kann ist vielleicht auch einfach wieder typisch Alfa.
Den entsprechenden Clarkson Test sollten ja ein paar Leute kennen.
Oder Zitat meines Dads: Kann ja nicht sein dass ich in meinen Lancia Beta besser rein komme als in den Alltagswagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Das ist in dem Fall aber wirklich zu viel des Guten. Ich hab schon Golfs Boote einsetzen und rausziehen sehen.


Ich kann ja nicht riechen was King für ein riesen Schlachtschiff durch die Gegend zieht.


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2017)

Mit unserer E Klasse ging damals auch so gut wie alles und damit haben wir schon alles mögliche reingelassen.


----------



## HordyH (17. Juni 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur für heutige Verhältnisse relativ mickrig.
> Aber dass der Durschnitskunde nicht entspannt einsteigen kann ist vielleicht auch einfach wieder typisch Alfa.
> Den entsprechenden Clarkson Test sollten ja ein paar Leute kennen.
> Oder Zitat meines Dads: Kann ja nicht sein dass ich in meinen Lancia Beta besser rein komme als in den Alltagswagen.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie Groß ist denn der Durchschnittskunde? +2m?


----------



## Seeefe (17. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie Groß ist denn der Durchschnittskunde? +2m?


The Grand Tour: The Design of an Alfa Romeo - YouTube

Das könnte man schon bisschen breiter gestalten


----------



## HordyH (17. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> The Grand Tour: The Design of an Alfa Romeo - YouTube
> 
> Das könnte man schon bisschen breiter gestalten



Hhmm also ich kann mich nicht beklagen, ich bin 180cm


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie Groß ist denn der Durchschnittskunde? +2m?


Das Problem ist nicht Höhe sondern Breite/Tiefe. Man darf wohl keinen Bauch haben um Gulia zu fahren. 
Was für mich persönlich jetzt auch kein Problem wäre, aber bei noch nicht besonders ungesunden Formaten wie 180cm/90kg wird es halt schon eng.
Und wenn man bedenkt dass Neuwagenkäufer im Schnitt eher in den 50ern sind ist man mit dem Limit schon beim "Durchschnittskunden".



HordyH schrieb:


> Hhmm also ich kann mich nicht beklagen, ich bin 180cm


Also noch relativ klein. (So mein eigenes Empfinden als 180 Mensch in Deutschland)


----------



## HordyH (18. Juni 2017)

Ist ja auch egal  Fakt ist das Auto ist optisch und technisch ein Traum.

Vom Fahrerlebnis ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2017)

Finde ich nicht egal sondern super schade, weil eben so unnötig. Denn wenn man sich neue Alfas wünscht müssen sie sich auch verkaufen und da steht der Gulia halt wieder so ein Bock im Weg.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal  Meiner Meinung nach ist das Auto ist optisch und technisch ein Traum.
> 
> Vom Fahrerlebnis ganz zu schweigen


fixed 

Ich hab das Auto noch nicht im Straßenverkehr gesehen. 
Auf den Fotos und Videos sieht es vom Design her nach ein Mix von Audi A4, BMW 3er und Skoda Superb aus.


----------



## the_leon (18. Juni 2017)

Vom Design her ist das echt die ERSTE Limousine die mir gefällt und die ich auch kaufen würde. (Ok, E31 ist auch geil )

Aber als 190/100 Mensch hab ich im 3er Touring (F31) schon Probleme beim Ein- und Aussteigen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. Juni 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht Höhe sondern Breite/Tiefe. Man darf wohl keinen Bauch haben um Gulia zu fahren.
> Was für mich persönlich jetzt auch kein Problem wäre, aber bei noch nicht besonders ungesunden Formaten wie 180cm/90kg wird es halt schon eng.
> Und wenn man bedenkt dass Neuwagenkäufer im Schnitt eher in den 50ern sind ist man mit dem Limit schon beim "Durchschnittskunden".



Das liegt einfach daran das wir Italiener alle so klein sind. Da ist es egal ob man 80kg auf 170 wiegt, man passt trotzdem rein. 
(Sarkasmus mit Wahrheit dahinter)


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juni 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Vom Design her ist das echt die ERSTE Limousine die mir gefällt und die ich auch kaufen würde. (Ok, E31 ist auch geil )



Seit wann ist ein E31 eine Limousine?


----------



## Captn (18. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob er den 7er oder den 3er meint. Bei den neuen Modellen komme ich mittlerweile aber auch nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2017)

Bei einem E31 ging ich jetzt eigentlich von einem 8er aus.


----------



## Captn (18. Juni 2017)

Stimmt, die extra Aufführung für die Kombis kam ja erst wesentlich später. Den 8er hab ich komplett vergessen.  
Dann wollte Zeiss auf was anderes aus.

Hat einer von euch schon das Concept Car für den neuen 8er gesehen? Mein Ding wäre es nicht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. Juni 2017)

@HordyH
Vom Design her wirklich toll und eine der wenigen Limousinen, die mir gefallen.
Was ich gar nicht mag: 1,8 Liter Vierzylinder und dann 4 armdicke Endrohre 

@captn
Naja, oft bleibt von den Konzepten am Ende nicht viel übrig. Die riesigen Nieren müssen nicht sein (wenn auch irgendwie cool, wirkt nach Maul) und die überstehenden Rückleuchten sind auch seltsam. Ansonsten ist die Linienführung aber nicht übel, von der Seite erinnert es mich an Aston Martin.

Edit:  Der E31 wurde fälschlicherweise oft als Sportwagen gesehen, was er nie sein wollte und enttäuschte manche Käufer in dieser Erwartung. Der G15 wird als Sportwagen deklariert und soll an die 2 Tonnen wiegen. Wer ein wirklich sportliches Auto haben möchte, findet bei BMW doch Auswahl zu Genüge (Nein, ich meine nicht den X6 M  ). Das aggressive Äußere spricht vielleicht nicht gerade die bei den im Raum stehenden Preisen gewünschte Käuferschicht an.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juni 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage, ob er den 7er oder den 3er meint. Bei den neuen Modellen komme ich mittlerweile aber auch nicht mehr hinterher.



Ein E31 hat weder mit dem 7er noch mit dem 3er was zu tun...



keinnick schrieb:


> Bei einem E31 ging ich jetzt eigentlich von einem 8er aus.



Ich auch.  The one and only.


----------



## HordyH (18. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @HordyH
> Vom Design her wirklich toll und eine der wenigen Limousinen, die mir gefallen.
> Was ich gar nicht mag: 1,8 Liter Vierzylinder und dann 4 armdicke Endrohre
> .



1.8 l 4 Zylinder? Welches Auto meinst du?

Das Auto auf meinen Bilder hat nen 2,9 v6 , das ist die Quadrifoglio


----------



## the_leon (18. Juni 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein E31 eine Limousine?


Der E31 ist ein Coupe., ich weiß 
Ich hätte schreiben sollen, das erste Auto das kein Kombi ist, das mir gefällt 



keinnick schrieb:


> Bei einem E31 ging ich jetzt eigentlich von einem 8er aus.


Ich auch


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juni 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> 1.8 l 4 Zylinder? Welches Auto meinst du?
> 
> Das Auto auf meinen Bilder hat nen 2,9 v6 , das ist die Quadrifoglio



Bin grad an der amalfiküste.
Haben hier einen solchen gesehen......leider war er vorne rechts zerkratzt....und hinten links zerdellt. Trotzdem schick.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Juni 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon das Concept Car für den neuen 8er gesehen? Mein Ding wäre es nicht.


 
Ganz schick, finde aber er sieht irgendwie ziemlich schwerfällig aus.


----------



## HordyH (18. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bin grad an der amalfiküste.
> Haben hier einen solchen gesehen......leider war er vorne rechts zerkratzt....und hinten links zerdellt. Trotzdem schick.



Hier stand mist


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. Juni 2017)

@HordyH
Bin von dem Verkaufsschild auf dem zweiten Bild ausgegangen.


----------



## HordyH (18. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @HordyH
> Bin von dem Verkaufsschild auf dem zweiten Bild ausgegangen.



Da steht aber 4C drüber und auf dem Bild sieht man es auch 

Die Quadrifoglio hat einen 2.9 V6 bi Turbo


----------



## Thomas0x (19. Juni 2017)

Ich hab mir neulich nen Audi A3 s-line bj. 2015 2.0 TDI 150PS gegönnt 
Diesel"""SKANDAL""" hin oder her, das sind einfach mega gute Motoren!

Mein VW Golf 5 Sportline 2.0 TDI bj. 2005 läuft mit über 220tkm immer noch perfekt, der hat sogar noch die erste Kupplung!


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Ich werde mir heute abend einen Mercedes Benz A180 ansehen. Wenn der in Ordnung ist und mir der Verkäufer beim Preis ein wenig entgegen kommt wird das Ding gekauft.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (19. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich werde mir heute abend einen Mercedes Benz A180 ansehen. Wenn der in Ordnung ist und mir der Verkäufer beim Preis ein wenig entgegen kommt wird das Ding gekauft.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Baujahr?


----------



## Kusanar (19. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bin grad an der amalfiküste.
> Haben hier einen solchen gesehen......leider war er vorne rechts zerkratzt....und hinten links zerdellt. Trotzdem schick.



Also ein typisch italianisches Fahrzeug. Sehe da unten selten Mal Autos OHNE Dellen oder Kratzer, egal wie Alt oder Neu 

Und dass sich der Clarkson mal wieder über einen Mäusefurz beschwert, ist ja nix Neues. Soll sich mal in einen 156er zwängen, der war auch schon nicht geräumiger. Oder in die Ur-Giulia... haha  Bei uns hier in der Gegend fahren mehrere von den neuen Giulias rum, aber leider noch keine rote in der QV-Ausstattung gesehen.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juni 2017)

Ja alle autos sind hier quasi "angeschlagen".
Das liegt zum einen am unvermögen der Fahrer und zum anderen an deren selbstüberschätzung.
Kann man nicht ändern.....man gewöhnt sich aber daran.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja alle autos sind hier quasi "angeschlagen".
> Das liegt zum einen am unvermögen der Fahrer und zum anderen an deren selbstüberschätzung.
> Kann man nicht ändern.....man gewöhnt sich aber daran.



Teilweise auch den verflucht engen Gassen mancherorts. Vorallem im italienischen Hinterland... teilweise schlimmer als in Irland.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2017)

Nur weil es eng ist muss man sein Auto kaputt fahren? Komische Logig. Ist genauso wie die Schlussfolgerung das Auto breiter wird wenn man schneller fährt. 

Engstelle->langsamer fahren->Auto wird dünner->man passt durch

Schmale Gasse->sehr eng->Auto muss kaputt gefahren werden


----------



## ForceOne (19. Juni 2017)

Langsam -> sicherer, weil bessere Kontrolle

schmaler -> höheres Risiko irgendwo gegen zu fahren


Die Frage ist doch immer nur, wie sehr Menschen das übertreiben. Wenn auf der AB in einer Baustelle mit 160 durchknallen muss,
dann ist das eben deutlich beschränkter, als sich mit 80 auf der Rechten hinter den LKW zu hängen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Teilweise auch den verflucht engen Gassen mancherorts. Vorallem im italienischen Hinterland... teilweise schlimmer als in Irland.



Das geht?
Ich hatte bei den Strassen Irland manchmal das Gefühl, dass das garkeine öffentlichen Strassen sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Juni 2017)

Ist Irland nicht so klein, dass das eh als Privatgrundstück durch geht?


----------



## Kusanar (19. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das geht?
> Ich hatte bei den Strassen Irland manchmal das Gefühl, dass das garkeine öffentlichen Strassen sind.



Joa, das geht  Hab schon mal so Straßen erlebt, wo die vielleicht mit einem alten Fiat 500 durchkommst. Oder einer Ape.

Irland war immer dann lustig, wenn du auf Wegen fährst wo du schon die Spiegel anklappen musst. Und dann kommt dir auch noch einer entgegen. Und weit und breit keine Ausweiche in Sicht, also erst mal ein paar Kilometer retour fahren...


@TBF: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, irgendwo mal aus Unachtsamkeit anzuecken, steigt nun mal wenn die Straßen enger sind. Aber DIR kann sowas ja sicher nieeee passieren.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juni 2017)

Straßen sind hier wirklich eng, steil und unübersichtlich.
Das Hauptproblem sind aber die Fahrer.
Die meisten kritischen Situationen werden nur duch ausweichen entschärft.
Witzig ist wenn sich ein Raser einen spiegel an einem parkenden auto abrasiert.....dann ist in seinen Augen der parkende wagen schuld.
Kurven werden regelmäßig geschnitten....wie ein Kreisverkehr funktioniert weiß hier keiner.....auf der 3 spurigen autobahn fahren gern 5 Autos nebeneinander....achso..und gut einparken können sie auch nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2017)

Klingt doch nicht anders als bei mir, zumindest, was das Verhalten betrifft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> @TBF: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, irgendwo mal aus Unachtsamkeit anzuecken, steigt nun mal wenn die Straßen enger sind. Aber DIR kann sowas ja sicher nieeee passieren.


Ist mir bis jetzt auch noch nie passiert. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts weggerammt, weil ich nicht einschätzen konnte wie breit das Auto ist.

Wenn z.B. einer zum Linksabbiegen anhält und ein Stück zur Mitte fährt, dann fahre ich da mit 100, 50 oder 30 dran vorbei oder wenn es nicht geht dann halte ich an. Da muss man nicht mit 1km/h dran vorbeizirkeln. Passt es bei vollem Tempo, dann passt es auch bei langsamem Tempo.

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist und das dann einfach auf gut Glück langsamer probiert, ist das schon ziemlich dämlich. Das wäre so als ob man zwischendurch mal eine Kreuzung mit Augen zu nimmt, man könnte ja Glück haben.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Juni 2017)

Gerade beim vorbeifahren hast du oftmals die Situation das man teilweise von der Straße runter muss. Ich wohne in einer etwas ländlicheren Region, 
wenn man da bei 100 mit 2 Reifen halb auf den Acker ausweicht, dann will ich mir deine übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten gerne mal anschauen.

Es macht durchaus Sinn in solchen Situationen vom Gas zu gehen, leicht zu bremsen und dann "sicherer" vorbeizuziehen, 
wo ich dir recht gebe ist natürlich, dass es ein Unding ist, auf 5 km/h abzubremsen, sowas kann man sich sparen,
genauso wie die Leute die mit Ihrem Fiat 500 mit sagenhaften 20 km/h abbiegen...  

Ich habe auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass du in der Realität nur halb so schlimm fährst wie du hier tust


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2017)

Was ist daran schlimm mit 100 übers Gras zu fahren? Solange es die kurveninneren Reifen sind oder man gradeaus fährt passiert da nix. Staubt einmal kurz und weiter gehts. Du kannst sogar mit allen 4 Rädern und 100km/h über Schotter, Gras und Erde fahren. Kein Problem dabei.

Ich kenne es halt von klein auf nicht anders als so zu fahren, von daher ist das total normal für mich.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Juni 2017)

Mach das mal in der Region zwischen Bremen und Hamburg, das ist hier kein fester Boden und eine solche Fahrweise ist eben nicht nur eine Gefahr für sich selbst! 

Nur, weil man von klein auf etwas falsch macht, heißt es nicht, dass man es so weiter machen muss.


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Baujahr?


2014 aber keine 50000 runter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (19. Juni 2017)

Die neue A-Klasse gefällt mir auch echt gut, aber der Preis dafür...


----------



## Kusanar (19. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist mir bis jetzt auch noch nie passiert. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts weggerammt, weil ich nicht einschätzen konnte wie breit das Auto ist.



Nicht jeder fährt so sicher wie du Auto und es gibt immer ein erstes Mal. Niemand ist perfekt.
Wenn du willst, kannst du dich gerne mal bei den Italienern als Fahrlehrer anbiedern...


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Ja, neu ist der echt teuer aber derjenige will 15k haben und wenn der bis auf 14 runter geht nehm ich das Teil direkt mit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juni 2017)

Naja, am Ende liegt es in Ländern wie FR, E oder I daran, das Autos dort einen ganz anderen Stellenwert haben. Überwiegend zumindest. Enge Gassen haben wir in D auch, nur wir behandeln selbst die kleinste Schramme, als wäre die Stoßstange weg. Wir Deutsche und unsere Autos eben. 
Im südlichen Europa schiebt man sich halt gegenseitig in die Parklücke.


Und man kann ja viel erzählen, am Ende ist immer noch eine Prise Glück dabei, ob man den Spiegel mitnimmt.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Im südlichen Europa schiebt man sich halt gegenseitig in die Parklücke.



Oder fährt einfach mit lautem Hupen (und unflätigen Äußerungen des Fahrers) durch den 5-spurigen Kreisverkehr, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Auch schon erlebt.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Juni 2017)

Für 15k bekommt man natürlich auch solide "neue" Tageszulassungen/Jahreswagen etc. Da ist aber dann kein Stern drauf


----------



## Mosed (19. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist und das dann einfach auf gut Glück langsamer probiert, ist das schon ziemlich dämlich. Das wäre so als ob man zwischendurch mal eine Kreuzung mit Augen zu nimmt, man könnte ja Glück haben.



Naja, das ist wohl etwas übertrieben.

Beispiel: Dein Auto ist mit Spiegel 2,12 m breit.
An einer Kreuzung ist durch Autos eine 20 Meter lange Gasse von 2,30 m frei - ich will sehen, dass du erkennen kannst da durchzupassen, wenn du mit 50 km/h angefahren kommst und es schaffst mit 50 km/h durch diese Gasse zu fahren ohne deinen oder einen anderen Spiegel abzufahren. Wohlmöglich noch während die anderen Autos auch gerade anfahren und daher unberechenbar sind - Wohl kaum. 
Bremst man vorher deutlich ab, kann man sich langsam vortasten.

Oder nehmen wir eine Gasse mit 2,30 Breite - rechts und links eine stabile Wand - es kommt nichts und es sind 50 km/h erlaubt. Du fährst dann also mit 50 km/h auf diese Gasse zu (ohne die Breite zu kennen) und fährst da mit 50 km /h durch (egal welcher Straßenzustand) ohne Schaden? 

Klar sind das Extrembeispiele, aber es kommt an Kreuzungen regelmäßig vor, dass man an der engsten Stelle mit nur wenigen cm Abstand an anderen Autos vorbeifahren kann (z.B. als Rechtsabbieger). Mit 30-50 km/h zu erkennen, ob da ein paar cm Platz sind oder man das Auto rammen würde ist kaum möglich als Alltagsfahrer. Abgesehen von dem Schreckmoment für die Insasssen, an denen du so dicht mit hohem Tempo vorbeifahren würdest. Und was ist, wenn das Auto plötzlich nach hinten rollt und du nicht mehr vorbeipasst? Mich stören solche Leute, die mit hohen Tempo dicht vorbeifahren - mir sind schon 2 hinten reingefahren an Kreuzungen (aber aus anderen Gründen) - was meinst du wie toll das ist, wenn du weißt es ist eng rechts von dir und der Rechtsabbieger kommt von hinten angepfiffen - zumal die meisten ja nicht mal blinken...


Klar macht es einen Unterschied wie schnell ich fahre bei einer Engstelle - diese wird nicht enger oder breiter durch die Geschwindigkeit, aber das Fahrzeug wird besser beherrschbar. Ich habe mehr Zeit zum Reagieren und ich erschrecke andere Menschen nicht zu Tode.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Naja, das ist wohl etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Beispiel: Dein Auto ist mit Spiegel 2,12 m breit.
> An einer Kreuzung ist durch Autos eine 20 Meter lange Gasse von 2,30 m frei - ich will sehen, dass du erkennen kannst da durchzupassen, wenn du mit 50 km/h angefahren kommst und es schaffst mit 50 km/h durch diese Gasse zu fahren ohne deinen oder einen anderen Spiegel abzufahren. Wohlmöglich noch während die anderen Autos auch gerade anfahren und daher unberechenbar sind - Wohl kaum.
> ...


Das sind keine Extrembeispiele, das ist normal. Wenn ich auf der Rennstrecke fahre, dann bin ich mit 200+ ca. 5cm vom Gras entfernt und das nicht nur gradeaus, sondern bei ca. 0,8-1G Querbeschleunigung.
Wenn das da um 5cm nicht passt bedeutet das Krankenhaus oder zumindest Auto totalschaden. Das kann ich mir nicht leisten.

Mit der richtigen Sitzposition und Übung weiß man extakt wie breit das Auto ist, ohne sich rantasten zu müssen. Normalerweise reichen mir ca. 8-10cm auf jeder Seite, um sicher mit voller Geschwindigkeit durch die Lücke zu kommen. Unter 5cm mache ich auf jeden Fall langsam oder klappe grade den einen Spiegel weg.
Ich würde niemals in eine "geschätzte" Lücke voll reinhalten.

Mit meinem A3 fahre ich z.B. jedes Mal so mittig in die Garage, dass ich mit der Antenne den ca. 2cm breiten Bommel(dieses Ding an der Schnur zum zuziehen) am Tor treffe. Da bin ich zwar nicht besonders schnell aber ich mache es 1000 Mal hintereinander ohne Probleme. Man hört es jedes Mal im Innenraum, von daher weiß ich es.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2017)

Dann mach doch endlich mal deine Rennlizenz, kostet doch nicht die Welt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann mach doch endlich mal deine Rennlizenz, kostet doch nicht die Welt.


Bringt mir nichts, weil ich kein Geld habe mich bei einem Team einzukaufen.
Für ein eigenes Team reicht es schon gar nicht, nicht mal RCN.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2017)

Aber du bist doch so gut, das müsste doch jemanden schon mal aufgefallen sein.


----------



## HordyH (19. Juni 2017)

TBF sein gequatsche erinnert mich an das hohle Gelaber von einem Arbeitskollegen (24 Jahre) , der ist auch Profirennfahrer und weiß alles besser er hat quasi die Kfz Technik erfunden und erfindet diese jeden Tag neu!

Er hat mal behauptet eine Kurve bei uns im Ort mit 200 km/h zu durchfahren, mit 120kmh ist man schon relativ fix, 140 -150 gehen mit dicken klöten und guten Fahrwerk aber dann ist Schluss es sei denn man nennt einen LMP wagen sein eigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber du bist doch so gut, das müsste doch jemanden schon mal aufgefallen sein.


Das ist Wunschdenken. Wenn ich mit Kumpels auf der Kartbahn bin und da alles raushole interessiert das genau... ...niemand. Genauso ist es auf dem Trackday. Da kommt der eine oder andere an und fragt, weil er mit doppelt so viel Leistung nicht dahinter bleiben kann, aber das wars auch schon.

Man wird Rennfahrer wenn man Geld hat, nicht wenn man gut fahren kann. Guck dir doch mal diese ganzen Reichen an, die sich bei den Rennteams einkaufen und nicht mal ansatzweise fahren können.

Die ganzen Sachen wie OPC Racecamp oder GT Academy habe ich alles mitgenommen aber bin nie zum vorfahren gekommen. Einfach kein Glück gehabt. Wenn ich beim OPC Racecamp gesehen habe was da für komplette Fahranfänger eingeladen wurden, da kann ich nur die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen. Aber es ist halt Zufallsprinzip wer eingeladen wird und wer nicht. Würde mehr Sinn machen wenn man sich da mit einem Onboard Video bewerben könnte und ausgewählt wird.

Ich bin damals schon mit Bobby-Car und Stopuhr immer wieder die gleiche Strecke 100 Mal am Tag gefahren und hab versucht das absolute maximum rauszuholen. Das habe ich solange gemacht bis die Reifen vom Bobby-Car komplett durchgefahren waren. Dann hat mein Vater wieder an Big geschrieben und die haben und einen neuen Satz Räder kostenlos geschickt. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich irgendwann ja nochmal das Glück an ein wenig Geld zu kommen und mich dann in der VLN einzukaufen.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Juni 2017)

Oder einfach doch schlechter als gedacht?


----------



## HordyH (19. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist Wunschdenken. Wenn ich mit Kumpels auf der Kartbahn bin und da alles raushole interessiert das genau... ...niemand. Genauso ist es auf dem Trackday. Da kommt der eine oder andere an und fragt, weil er mit doppelt so viel Leistung nicht dahinter bleiben kann, aber das wars auch schon.
> 
> Man wird Rennfahrer wenn man Geld hat, nicht wenn man gut fahren kann. Guck dir doch mal diese ganzen Reichen an, die sich bei den Rennteams einkaufen und nicht mal ansatzweise fahren können.
> 
> ...



Das war Ironisch von JoM und du Antwortest im vollen ernst darauf?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Oder einfach doch schlechter als gedacht?


Keine Ahnung. Reicht für alle die ich persönlich kenne. 



HordyH schrieb:


> Das war Ironisch von JoM und du Antwortest im vollen ernst darauf?


Schlimm?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2017)

Oh man, ich glaub ich klink mich bei dem Thema lieber aus.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Juni 2017)

Gestern einen BMW M3 letzte Generation vor mir gehabt... sind die wirklich so leise oder war der Fahrer einfach nur im ECO-Modus unterwegs?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

100% economicly!  Hatte bestimmt auch die Start-Stop Automatik eingeschaltet.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Juni 2017)

Schrecklich... ich mein, 4 wunderschöne Endrohre und dann hört man nix?  Der Porsche 911 Carrera S im Tunnel etwas später war da schon eine andere Nummer.


----------



## ForceOne (20. Juni 2017)

Zwischendurch will man es ja vielleicht auch etwas ruhig haben, das lässt sich doch sicherlich über einen Knopfdruck ändern


----------



## JaniZz (20. Juni 2017)

Sind halt keine echten Sportler. 

Alles verweichlicht. Null Emotionen. 

Fahren sich natürlich trotzdem top und machen mit Sicherheit auch auf ihrer Weise Spaß.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Sind halt keine echten Sportler.
> 
> Alles verweichlicht. Null Emotionen.
> 
> Fahren sich natürlich trotzdem top und machen mit Sicherheit auch auf ihrer Weise Spaß.



Und du bist den M3/M4 sicher noch keinen Meter gefahren, stimmt's ?


----------



## JaniZz (20. Juni 2017)

Nö brauch ich auch nicht. 
Fährt sich nicht viel anders als ein 335i. 
Naja muss jetzt auch nicht mit dir drüber diskutieren. 
Ist meine Meinung, Sportler sind für mich lotus, wiesmann, Porsche caymen etc. 

Ich behaupte das mein Z selbst mehr Spaß macht zu fahren. 
Das sind nur aufgeblasene alltagswagen


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

Die meisten wollen doch gar keine sportlichen Autos fahren... Vielen meiner Beifahrer war mein A3 ja schon zu laut, obwohl da nur ne Anlage ab Kat mit Tüv drunter ist. 

Richtige Sportwagen sind nunmal anstrengend zu fahren und auch nicht besonders angenehm. In ner Lotus Elise bekommt man z.B. den Staub den der Vordermann aufwirbelt direkt durch die Lüftung ins Gesicht.


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2017)

Ich bin mittlerweile in einem Alter wo es mir nur noch drauf ankommt dass mich das jeweilige Fahrzeug zuverlässig von A nach B bringt. Ob das jetzt sportlich oder nicht passiert ist mir herzlich egal. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JaniZz (20. Juni 2017)

Das ist es ja, Sport und Auto.  Heißt für mich Ehrlichkeit, direkt, das nötigste, Wiedererkennungwert.

Genau das ist es ja, für solche Leute gibt es diese Autos. 

Bequem und trotzdem schnell, aber irgendetwas muss da auf der Strecke bleiben und das sind die Emotionen.

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen und ist nur meine Meinung. 

Ich denke mal aus diesem Grund fahre ich auch ein Z. 
Die Lady kann den Spagat welche nur wenige Modelle schaffen.


Bin letztens den seat leon cupra 300 gefahren. 
Gleiche Leistungsklasse wie mein Z.
Sau schnell das Teil, das DSG macht Spaß 


Gerade aus ist cool,  sobald es kurvig wird absolute Langeweile.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Nö brauch ich auch nicht.
> Fährt sich nicht viel anders als ein 335i.  fahren.



Du widersprichst dir.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist Wunschdenken...


Es gibt aber auch noch anderes als runden-rennsport. In der DRM kannst du einfach so mit fahren, wenn du das startgeld bezahlen kannst, eine passende lizenz und ein entsprechendes auto hast.  (dein alter A3 wäre doch eine gute basis )


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

Immerhin hat BMW aus ihren Fehlern gelernt und den ollen V8 aus dem M3 wieder ausgebaut. 

Was ich aber bei BMW absolut schwachsinnig finde, ist die Zusammenstellung der Neuwagen. Geht gar nicht.
Allrad+Handschalter -> Gibts nicht.
M Paket -> Runflat Reifen Zwang ... WTF? Wenn ich ein sportliches Auto haben will, dann will ich doch auf keinen Fall diese Holzräder! 
Geiler metallic Blauton -> 1950€ da im Individual Paket
Telefon Freisprechen -> 3900€, weil man den TV Tuner, WLAN Hotspot und das große Navi mitkaufen muss
BMW LED Scheinwerfer 1790€ -> Audi Matrix LED 810€ Wie rechtfertigen die das? 

Die Autos fahren sich sicherlich ganz gut und sehen auch gut aus aber mit diesen Konfigurationen werde ich so schnell keinen BMW kaufen. 




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch noch anderes als runden-rennsport. In der DRM kannst du einfach so mit fahren, wenn du das startgeld bezahlen kannst, eine passende lizenz und ein entsprechendes auto hast.  (dein alter A3 wäre doch eine gute basis )


Ich bin aber eher der Rundstrecken Fahrer. Auf losem Untergrund fühle ich mich zwar wohl aber ich finde es einfach nicht so geil. ...und mal grade so 50000€ pro Jahr habe ich für die DRM auch nicht über...


----------



## fatlace (20. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Nö brauch ich auch nicht.
> Fährt sich nicht viel anders als ein 335i.
> Naja muss jetzt auch nicht mit dir drüber diskutieren.
> Ist meine Meinung, Sportler sind für mich lotus, wiesmann, Porsche caymen etc.
> ...



absoluter quatsch.

die alten e9x M modelle haben nur ein Problem, und das ist das gewicht.
Übrigens genau das gleiche problem wie die 3xxZ modelle von Nissan 

Sicher fahren auch so viele M3 auf dem Nürburgring weil die nix taugen und absolut unsportlich sind

Nicht böse aufnehmen, aber wen man keine ahnung hat, lieber nix sagen


----------



## JaniZz (20. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> absoluter quatsch.
> 
> die alten e9x M modelle haben nur ein Problem, und das ist das gewicht.
> Übrigens genau das gleiche problem wie die 3xxZ modelle von Nissan
> ...


Hab nirgendwo behauptet die wären langsam. 

Ich weiß, als (ehm.) 3er Fahrer hört man sowas ungern 
Ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung 

Der andere sagt wiederrum ein M3/4 wäre der absolute Rennwagen. Alles eine Frage der Auslegung. 

Das koncept eines M3/4 C63 oder sonstiges ist ein mittelklassecoupe/Cabrio mit guter längs und querdynamik. 

Dann schon eher ein Z4M.

Sportwagen heißt für mich :
(geringes Gewicht)
2 sitze 
Coupe 
Ohne assis 
Tiefe sitzposition 
Tiefer Schwerpunkt 

Klar ist der Z kein leichtgewicht. 
Meiner bringt 1530 kg auf die Waage,  aber fährt sich trotzdem wie ein 2 sitzer Coupe sich fahren sollte [emoji14]


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> BMW LED Scheinwerfer 1790€ -> Audi Matrix LED 810€ Wie rechtfertigen die das?


Was du ein Blech redest...

BMW 3er Limo: adaptive LED-SW *1.790 Eur Aufpreis* ggü. Standard Halogenscheinwerfer inkl. automatischer Fahrlichtsteuerung und LED-Tagfahrlicht
Audi A4 Limo: LED-Scheinwerfer inkl. dynamischem Blinklicht Heck 1.190 Eur Aufpreis ggü.  Standard Bi-Xenon, oder: Audi Matrix-LED-Scheinwerfer inkl. dynamischem Blinklicht Front und Heck für *1.900 Eur * ggü. Serie Bi-Xenon.

Bitte nicht einfach aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene, sinnfreie Vergleiche ziehen. Aber was erwarte ich...


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Sportwagen heißt für mich :
> (geringes Gewicht)
> 2 sitze
> Coupe
> ...


Dann ist ja nen Porsche 911 auch kein Sportwagen oder nen Nissan GTR.


----------



## JaniZz (20. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann ist ja nen Porsche 911 auch kein Sportwagen oder nen Nissan GTR.


Richtig. 
Wenn man es genau nimmt. 

Nur mit dem Unterschied,  dass ein 911 oder GTR unter ganz anderen Absichten entwickelt wurde. 

Ein 3 BMW muss auch gleichzeitg ein 120 PS PKW sein,  gensauso wie eine C klasse etc 


Verstehst? 

Aber genug. 

Will hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten und meine Meinung breit treten


----------



## fatlace (20. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ein 3 BMW muss auch gleichzeitg ein 120 PS PKW sein,  gensauso wie eine C klasse etc
> 
> 
> Verstehst?



Mit meinem ehemaligen auto hat meine meinung wenig zu tun 
Nur bin ich jeden M3 bis auf den e30 schon öfter gefahren 

hast du dich schonmal damit auseinander gesetzt was bei einem M alles anders ist gegenüber der normalen karosse?
glaub da wirste überrascht sein.

Für mich klingt das ( auch wen das von dir villt nicht so gemeint ist )nach typischen geplapper gegen Deutsche autos, von "JDM'lern".


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

McZonk schrieb:


> Was du ein Blech redest...
> 
> BMW 3er Limo: adaptive LED-SW *1.790 Eur Aufpreis* ggü. Standard Halogenscheinwerfer inkl. automatischer Fahrlichtsteuerung und LED-Tagfahrlicht
> Audi A4 Limo: LED-Scheinwerfer inkl. dynamischem Blinklicht Heck 1.190 Eur Aufpreis ggü.  Standard Bi-Xenon, oder: Audi Matrix-LED-Scheinwerfer inkl. dynamischem Blinklicht Front und Heck für *1.900 Eur * ggü. Serie Bi-Xenon.
> ...


Ich habs grade nochmal nachgeguckt: Ich hab mich sogar nach oben vertan im Preis. 

BMW 340i xDrive Touring M Sport -> Adaptive LED Scheinwerfer 1790€ Aufpreis
Audi A4 Avant Quattro 2.0 TFSI SLine -> Matrix LED 710€ Aufpreis

...vollkommen aus dem Kontext gerissen, was erwarte ich von mir selber... 

...mag sein das du eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden hast das zu kombinieren, auf meine Konfigurationen hat es nicht zugetroffen. Von der Leistung her wäre der 330i das passende Gegenstück gewesen, es ändert aber an den Preisen trotzdem nichts.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> IIch bin aber eher der Rundstrecken Fahrer.


Mir wäre das zu langweilig, außer man braucht vieleicht 10min pro runde...


> Auf losem Untergrund fühle ich mich zwar wohl aber ich finde es einfach nicht so geil. ...und mal grade so 50000€ pro Jahr habe ich für die DRM auch nicht über...


Hab mich nicht genauer damit beschäftigt, aber dafür fahren sehr viele privat mit. (dieses jahr weniger, aber das hat andere gründe) Mal davon ab, gibt es ja auch noch andere serien/ pokale, wo man mit fahren kann. Monetär gibt es ja nirgendwo etwas zu gewinnen. 


McZonk schrieb:


> Scheinwerfer inkl. dynamischem Blinklicht Front und Heck für *1.900 Eur *ggü. Serie Bi-Xenon.


TBF ist wohl von seinem S3 aus gegangen. Der hat aber standard LED und das matrix-gedöns kostet halt 810€ aufpreis.

Edit:


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Audi A4 Avant 2.0 TFSI SLine -> Matrix LED 710€ Aufpreis


Hab es jetzt nicht nach geschaut, aber in der S-line wird LED wohl schon wieder serie sein. Deshalb der geringe aufpreis.
Beim stink normale A4 avant sind es 1900€ aufpreis zum matrix LED und glaub 2500€ inkl. anderer heckleuchten. (laut konfigurator)


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habs grade nochmal nachgeguckt: Ich hab mich sogar nach oben vertan im Preis.


Dein hilfloser Versuch eine weitere Kombination zu deinen Gunsten zu finden, macht den Vergleich nicht richtiger. Ganz im Gegenteil.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> BMW 340i xDrive Touring M Sport -> Adaptive LED Scheinwerfer 1790€ Aufpreis
> Audi A4 Avant 2.0 TFSI *SLine -> *Matrix LED 710€ Aufpreis



Man vergleicht aber keine Äpfel mit Birnen (d.h. Fahrzeuge mit Paketen wie Sline, die Zusatzausstattung teilweise schon enthalten - und zwar nicht geschenkt, wohlgemerkt) sondern Grundausstattungen oder generell austattungsbereinigt. Dein Vergleich ist nachweislich leider falsch, sorry.

Ab lass gut sein: Gegen deine Ahnung ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Hast gewonnen, gratz! :facepalm:


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

McZonk schrieb:


> Man vergleicht aber keine Äpfel mit Birnen (d.h. Fahrzeuge mit Paketen wie Sline, die Zusatzausstattung teilweise schon enthalten - und zwar nicht geschenkt, wohlgemerkt) sondern Grundausstattungen oder generell austattungsbereinigt. Dein Vergleich ist nachweislich leider falsch, sorry.
> 
> Ab lass gut sein: Gegen deine Ahnung ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Hast gewonnen, gratz!


Was hat das mit Birnen gegen Äpfel zu tun?
Ich wähle bei beiden Herstellern die gleiche Klasse.
Ich wähle bei beiden Herstellern das "Sportmodell".
Ich gucke dann was mich die Sachen noch extra kosten.

Wenn bei Audi mehr "sinnvolles" in der Grundaussattung drin ist, dann ist das schlecht? BMW hätte ja beim M Sport auch die scheiß Runflat Reifen rauslassen können und LED Scheinwerfer reinpacken. Haben sie aber nicht gemacht, was für mich ein riesen Nachteil ist. 

Für alle die das "Grundmodell" haben möchten trifft natürlich deine Rechnung zu, keine Frage. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mir wäre das zu langweilig, außer man braucht vieleicht 10min pro runde...
> 
> Hab mich nicht genauer damit beschäftigt, aber dafür fahren sehr viele privat mit. (dieses jahr weniger, aber das hat andere gründe) Mal davon ab, gibt es ja auch noch andere serien/ pokale, wo man mit fahren kann. Monetär gibt es ja nirgendwo etwas zu gewinnen.


Hmmm 10 Minuten pro Runde, da muss man schon auf der Isle of Man unterwegs sein. Da gibt es sogar 20 Minuten Dauerspaß. 

Leisten könnte ich mir im Moment nur das jährliche Rallycross Rennen bei uns im Ort. Da muss man nur ein Auto mit FIA Käfig, Sicherheitstank, FIA Sitz und FIA 6-Punkt-Gurt haben. Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger frei. Das Auto ist nach dem Rennen auch meistens totalschaden, weil da halt jeder Bauer mitfährt und voll draufhält.  Gibt für die Zuschauer aber immer gute Crashes.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Birnen gegen Äpfel zu tun?


Dann lasse dem BMW bitte auch die Chance eines zusätzlichen Pakets und wähle hier das Innovationspaket (2.600 €) dazu... analog zu einem zusätzlichen SLine-Paket (SLine Selection 2.500 €), was du beim A4 reinpackst. 

Oh schau an: adaptive LED-SW dann sogar für 0 Eur? Und deshalb vergleicht man keine Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## fatlace (20. Juni 2017)

oder nimm den m2/3 led ab werk, fernlicht assistent 180€ aufpreis.

bei einem s3 ist die grundausstattung nunmal viel besser als bei einem a3.
pack doch mal alles in einem a3 und guck was es alles aufpreis kostet, ist doch unlogisch die modelle so zu vergleichen.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> bei einem s3 ist die grundausstattung nunmal viel besser als bei einem a3.
> pack doch mal alles in einem a3 und guck was es alles aufpreis kostet, ist doch unlogisch die modelle so zu vergleichen.


Meinste das jetzt zu mir oder zu ihm?  Ich bin gerade verwirrt.


----------



## fatlace (20. Juni 2017)

ne dich meinte ich nicht

den unbelehrbaren TBF

@TBF 
warum hast du eig kein dsg genommen?
du willst doch der schnellste sein, und da ist die handschlatung dem dsg klar unterlegen, oder vist du so gut das du sogar schneller als ein dsg getriebe schalten kannst?


----------



## HordyH (20. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> ne dich meinte ich nicht
> 
> den unbelehrbaren TBF
> 
> ...



Oh nein die Frage hast du nicht grad wirklich gestellt... natürlich schaltet er schneller.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dann lasse dem BMW bitte auch die Chance eines zusätzlichen Pakets und wähle hier das Innovationspaket (2.600 €) dazu... analog zu einem zusätzlichen SLine-Paket (SLine Selection 2.500 €), was du beim A4 reinpackst.
> 
> Oh schau an: adaptive LED-SW dann sogar für 0 Eur? Und deshalb vergleicht man keine Äpfel mit Birnen.


Fehlt nur noch das M Sport Paket für 5500€. 

Vom Inovationspaket würde ich direkt nach dem Einsteigen das Headup Display und das Speed Limit Info Ding deaktivieren. Das wäre ein schlechter kauf. 

Ist wohl sehr davon abhängig was man haben will. BMW mag wohl meine "Art" Auto nicht so gerne verkaufen.  ...oder halt mit dicker Zuzahlung. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass meine Wünsche schon etwas speziell sind.


-größter Motor (Benzin+Turbo)
-Allrad+Handschalter(oder DKG mit Bauchschmerzen wenn es nicht anders geht)
-Sportmodell was optisch nicht wie Opa's Liebster daher kommt
-bestes Licht
-modifizierbar für Rennstreckenbetrieb
-Soundsystem mit DAB, SD FLAC und Telefon
-keine Fahrhilfen außer ABS, ESP, ASR
-kein unnötiger Schnick-schnack wie Sitzheizung, Tempomat, getönte Scheiben usw...
-beste Klimaautomatik
-Stoffsitze
-Farbe egal aber muss gut aussehen, kein Schwarz oder Silber
-halbwegs anständige Felgen ab Werk(für die Winterreifen )
-so wenig Gewicht wie möglich
-kein Versicherungskiller
-kein Glasdach oder Cabrio (K.O. Kriterium)



fatlace schrieb:


> @TBF
> warum hast du eig kein dsg genommen?
> du willst doch der schnellste sein, und da ist die handschlatung dem dsg klar unterlegen, oder vist du so gut das du sogar schneller als ein dsg getriebe schalten kannst?


Handschaltung ist langsamer aber macht viiiiiel mehr Spaß. Da muss man als Fahrer noch richtig was machen und nicht nur rechts und links drücken.
Außerdem *DEUTLICH* geringere Wartungs und Reparaturkosten. (1 neues Getriebe braucht man bei Rennstreckenbetrieb ansich immer )
Kostet in der Anschaffung weniger und ist auch noch 40kg leichter. (netter Nebeneffekt)


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> du willst doch der schnellste sein, und da ist die handschlatung dem dsg klar unterlegen, oder vist du so gut das du sogar schneller als ein dsg getriebe schalten kannst?


Na damit er die bessere Kontrolle über das Auto hat, wenn er mal wieder Haftungsverlust bei 200 in der Kurve hat.

Aber da wir gerade beim Thema sind, mein nächstes Auto hat auf jeden Fall DSG.
Bin irgendwie schaltfaul geworden.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch das M Sport Paket für 5500€.


Äpfel mit Birnen, merkste hoffentlich jetzt langsam selber.


----------



## fatlace (20. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -größter Motor (Benzin+Turbo)
> -Allrad+Handschalter(oder DKG mit Bauchschmerzen wenn es nicht anders geht)
> -Sportmodell was optisch nicht wie Opa's Liebster daher kommt
> -bestes Licht
> ...



Warum Konfigurierst du dann einen 340 und keinen M3?


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Juni 2017)

Er braucht kein DSG, schaltet doch eh schneller als Chuck Norris.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Warum Konfigurierst du dann einen 340 und keinen M3?


Weil der absolut außerhalb meines Budgets liegt. Genau deswegen habe ich auch einen A4 als Vergleich genommen und keinen S/RS4.

...und es gibt keinen M3 als Touring. 

Vaddern braucht auch irgendwann mal wieder was neues, von daher hab ich mal ein paar Kombis zusammen gestellt.


----------



## fatlace (20. Juni 2017)

Ein Cabrio ist ein K.O kriterium, aber ein touring nicht?
wtf is das für eine logik?

Warum arbeitest du eigentlich nicht für Audi wen du so von denen überzeugt bist?


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juni 2017)

Und der Audi kommt nicht als Opas liebster daher?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Nö brauch ich auch nicht.
> Fährt sich nicht viel anders als ein 335i.
> Naja muss jetzt auch nicht mit dir drüber diskutieren.
> Ist meine Meinung, Sportler sind für mich lotus, wiesmann, Porsche caymen etc.
> ...



Braucht man eben wohl 
Die Aussage "Fährt sich nicht viel anders als ein 335i" ist absoluter Humbug.
Und als ob ein 350Z sportlicher wäre als ein M3/M4 mit dem drehunwilligen, recht schwachbrüstigen Motor und dazu auch noch recht viel Gewicht 
Du solltest erst mal die Fahrzeuge fahren, bevor du über deren Fahrverhalten und Fahrspaß urteilst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ein Cabrio ist ein K.O kriterium, aber ein touring nicht?
> wtf is das für eine logik?
> 
> Warum arbeitest du eigentlich nicht für Audi wen du so von denen überzeugt bist?


Ein 3er Touring sieht doch um Welten besser aus als die Limo/Cabrio!  Gleiches gilt für A4 und C-Klasse. Cabrio ist wegen mangelnder Unfallsicherheit keine Option.

Ich arbeite nicht bei Audi, weil es da weniger Geld gibt und da die Leute in der Werkstatt... ..."naja" behandelt werden. Genauer will ich da gar nicht drauf eingehen. Schrauben beim Stern ist echt schon nicht schlecht. Fühlt sich einfach "richtig" an, so ein bischen wie "Familie".

Nicht falsch verstehen, nur weil ich einen Audi fahre, bin ich noch lange kein "Fan" von Audi. Ich entscheide mich für das was am besten auf mich zugeschnitten ist.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Und der Audi kommt nicht als Opas liebster daher?


Die Audi S Modelle sehen aus wie ein typisches Opa Auto? Hmmmmm, komische Auffassung... Naja über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten. 
Für mich sind das eher A-Klasse 168/169, B-Klasse, Opel Meriva, Vectra ohne alles, Audi A2, alter Ford C-Max, BMW 2er Active Tourer, VW Bora/Jetta, Golf 3...


----------



## JaniZz (20. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Braucht man eben wohl
> Die Aussage "Fährt sich nicht viel anders als ein 335i" ist absoluter Humbug.
> Und als ob ein 350Z sportlicher wäre als ein M3/M4 mit dem drehunwilligen, recht schwachbrüstigen Motor und dazu auch noch recht viel Gewicht
> Du solltest erst mal die Fahrzeuge fahren, bevor du über deren Fahrverhalten und Fahrspaß urteilst.


Schon mal so etwas Richtung Z gefahren? 

Dann Vergleich das mal mit deinem. 

Der VQ35HR ist ausreichend für die Karosse und bringt viel Spaß. 
Es geht nichts über Sauger [emoji14] 

Ich rede nicht über die motorisierung.

Finde den M2 z.b. Nach am sportlichsten von allen.

Ist auch egal,  man versteht mich nicht
 Muss man aber auch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juni 2017)

Wenn man auf Lärm ohne wirklichen Vortrieb steht, ist ein Z natürlich ideal. 

Ein 350Z ist für seine Leistung langsam, der Motor ist eine ziemliche Enttäuschung (bis auf Klang kann der nämlich nicht viel), der Z ist viel zu schwer und somit nicht sonderlich sportlich. Keine Ahnung in welcher Welt ein 350Z mehr Spaß macht als ein M4... wer beides schon mal gefahren ist wird es auch wissen. Noch dazu nicht gerade Dauerläufer...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Schon mal so etwas Richtung Z gefahren?



Haben einen Z4, also ja 
Und der wiegt mal eben ~250-350Kg weniger als ein 350Z.

Den Rest sehe ich wie Riverna.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Haben einen Z4, also ja


 Made my Day.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über Sauger [emoji14]



Doch, ein fetter Turbo geht da über 
Der Moment wenn der Turbo einsätzt ist einfach wie Sex, dagegen ist ein Sauger einfach nur Emotionslos 

Ich will damit nicht generell sagen das Sauger langweilig sind (gibt sicherlich viele welche mir ebenfalls ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern), dennoch würde mir immer der Turbopunch fehlen. 

Den 350Z bin ich zwar nie selber nie gefahren, man hört aber sonst auch nicht viel Gutes über das Teil, was Haltbarkeit und Performance angeht.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Juni 2017)

Nissan 350Z 100-200 Km/h - YouTube

Finde ich jetzt nicht langsam. 

Gibt verschiedene Motoren im Z  das 280 PS Modell ohne mods wäre mir auch zu träge gewesen. 

Z4 stand auch zur Wahl.... Ohne M im Name ein absolutes Rentner mobil.  
Ist eines Z so nicht würdig [emoji14]

Und noch mals, wir reden hier nicht über das geradeaus fahren. 

So war das letzte zu dem Thema. 

Dieser "tolle" Turbo punch mag manches mal toll sein, finde ich eher nervig wenn man drauf drückt und erstmal ne gedenksekunde kommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Z4 stand auch zur Wahl.... Ohne M im Name ein absolutes Rentner mobil.
> Ist eines Z so nicht würdig [emoji14]





Wie man sieht, du hast keine Ahnung 
Bezüglich 350z Beschleuningung: Besonders ist das nicht für die Leistungsklasse.
Und abgefilmten Tacho kannst bei sowas eh vergessen, ungenauer geht's nicht.


----------



## JaniZz (21. Juni 2017)

Ah ok danke.   warum,  willst mir jetzt erzählen der Z4 ist ne Sport Kanone? 

Kannst du mal sachlich bleiben?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juni 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ah ok danke.   warum,  willst mir jetzt erzählen der Z4 ist ne Sport Kanone?



Und du willst mir erzählen ein sackschwerer 350Z mti einem nur durchschnittlichen Motor+Getriebe wäre so viel sportlicher ?
Deine Posts hier drücken mMn nur deine Verherrlichung vom 350Z aus, dagegen ist anscheinend jedes andere Fahrzeug absolut unsportlich.


----------



## 4B11T (21. Juni 2017)

Na jetzt haben sich ja 2 gefunden. 

Der 370z als Nismo ist werksmäßig ganz nett, die 350z sind... naja. Ein günstiger Einstieg in die Sportwagenwelt: tiefer Schwerpunkt, 6-Zyl. Längsmotor & Hinterradantrieb, sowas gibts nirgends für weniger Geld. Aber selbst ein GT86 geht mit weniger Leistung genau so schnell um die Ring, weil er halt leichter ist und die Leistung gut abrufen kann.
Zum rumcruisen ist der Nissan ganz nett, dreht definitiv Köpfe, ich würde sagen sogar mehr als ein Z4, weil seltener.

Zum Z4 kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, da ich selbst 0 Erfahrungen damit habe. Hat für mich immer so ein Image "Zweitwagen von Frau Dr. nach den Wechseljahren"

Wichtig ist doch, dass man Spaß dran hat und sich seinen Traum erfüllt. Man sollte ein Auto fahren und umbauen wie man es selbst gern will und nicht wie es andere einem empfehlen...

Meinen Post bitte nicht so ernst nehmen, ist alles mit einem Augenzwinkern geschrieben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2017)

Ist der Nissan 350z nicht eher ein GT denn ein Sportwagen?


----------



## 4B11T (21. Juni 2017)

Ist eine Definitionsfrage, aber Grand Tourismo sollte vielleicht wenigstens 4 Sitze haben, oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juni 2017)

Das kann man sicherlich vortrefflich ausdiskutieren


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2017)

Bin noch keinen 350/70Z gefahren, von daher halte ich mich da ausnahmsweise mal raus.  Ich wüsste auch nicht das bei uns in der Gegend überhaupt einer rumfährt.


----------



## fatlace (21. Juni 2017)

Driften kann man mit denen wirklich gut, aber nach vorne gehen die nicht sonderlich gut, muss mal gegen den von meinem kollegen auf der autobahn drücken, aber irgendwie will der nicht so


----------



## Zeiss (21. Juni 2017)

Wird wohl seinen Grund haben warum...


----------



## Riverna (21. Juni 2017)

Wer hat schon Lust zu verlieren.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2017)

Ich fand es in Eisenach auf der 1/4 Meile immer recht interessant gegen stärkere Autos zu fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube so manchen Leuten bekommt die Wärme nicht so gut.

Will heute ein Auto reinfahren.
Keine Parkplatznummer auf dem Auftrag.
Ich gehe raus und drücke auf den Schlüssel.
Eine schwarze E-Klasse blinkt auf der anderen Seite vom Parkplatz. 
Ich komme am Auto an.
Ist da ein Kunde der wie ein Berserker am Fahrertürgriff zieht.
Ich: Was machen sie da?
Kunde: Scheiß Tür geht nicht auf!
Ich: Das ist nicht ihr Fahrzeug.
Kunde bölkt: Natürlich ist das WAWAWAWAWAWA=$/§&)%§$/&=$§="?!(unverständlich)
*2 Sekunden Stille*
*Kunde betrachtet das Auto* 
*geht zu einer blauen C-Klasse und fährt weg* 

Ich hätte ja zu gern mal auf aufschließen gedrückt, als er gezogen hat.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Juni 2017)

Das wärs


----------



## ForceOne (23. Juni 2017)

Was zur Hölle?! 

war wohl auf einem merkwürdigen Trip der Gute.


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2017)

So eine E Klasse kann man auch mal mit ner C Klasse verwechseln. 😉 Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer einer A Klasse. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zum Astra den ich vorher gefahren habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2017)

Allzeit gute Fahrt und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2017)

Dankeschön. Ist echt ein tolles Auto, nur im ersten Gang drückt der nicht richtig, erst ab dem zweiten gehts nach vorne. Heute abend mal gucken wie der auf der Bahn geht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (23. Juni 2017)

Naja, man muss aber finde ich schon sagen, dass sich die Modelle der Hersteller inzwischen sehr ähnlich sehen (wenn man dieselben Generationen betrachtet) 

@Amon: Welche Motorisierung hat deine A-Klasse?


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2017)

Ist die kleine Maschine mit 1.6 Litern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juni 2017)

A160, A180 und A200 haben alle 1,6 Liter...


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2017)

Ist ein A180

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2017)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich frage so provokativ, da ich selbst etwas mit dem Auto zu tun habe und Aussagen daher einfach gerne hinterfrage. Zum Rest: Teilweise richtig, wie fatlace schon gemerkt hat.
> 
> 
> Meines Wissens nach erreicht im Serienverbau bisweilen lediglich Laserlicht brauchbar (1Lux-Grenzwerte) Reichweiten um die 600 m und mehr (irgendwann schlägt dann auch schon wieder die EU zu  ). Alternativ einige *Versuchsträger* mit einem LED-Zusatzspot (da sprechen wir von 15-20 Watt reiner LED-Spotleistung). Dann kommt man auch auf die beworbenen 600 Meter. Aber die verbauten kleinen und breiter gefächerten Matrix-LEDs können da nicht ganz mithalten - logisch. Nicht falsch verstehen: ich bin selber von dem System absolut begeistert und fahre es gerne. Ich kann es nur nicht brauchen, wenn hier irgendwelche Erwartungen geweckt werden, die das System objektiv und nachvollziehbar (s. Plot im Anhang, sdT im Oberklasse-FZ) gar nicht erfüllen kann.  Über ne obektive "Messung" freu ich mich aber jederzeit.
> ...


Extra für dich: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ar4Za3Vf74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry das ich keine 750m lange absolut ebene Straße hier in der Gegend grade mal aus der Tasche holen kann.  Aber wie man sieht, kann man in 600m noch wunderbar Sachen erkennen. Die Kamera habe ich so eingestellt das sie nicht heller belichtet als man es mit dem Auge auch sieht. Video ist übrigens ein bischen rauschreduziert, denn bei 576mm und F8 muss man ganz gut am Gain Regler drehen, sonst ist das Bild blos schwarz.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

Neue Autos sind doch was feines. Heute auf der Bahn ewig so ein rotes Warnlicht angegangen. Erster Gedanke: Schei**e! Was ist denn jetzt im Ar***?! Nachher in die Bedienungsanleitung geschaut wofür die Lampe gut ist, Abstandswarnung! WTF?! Jetzt muss ich rausfinden wie man das abstellt, geht einem ja auf den Sack.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2017)

Geht das überhaupt? Das ist doch gesetzlich vorgeschrieben?


----------



## janni851 (24. Juni 2017)

Abstellen wird man den nicht können, aber normalerweise kannst du den Abstand einstellen. Zumindest geht das bei Opel, und dann sollte das doch auch ein Mercedes können 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

Ich muss mich mal da ausgiebig mit befassen. Diese olle Leuchte geht mir auf den zeiger.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2017)

Alternativ könntest du auch einfach anständig Abstand einhalten (vorausgesetzt das aktuelle Setting ist nicht absolut hirnrissig).


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

Mach dir da mal keine Gedanken. Ich fahre auf der Bahn zwar gerne schnell aber ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Typ der dem Vordermann einen Meter auf der Stoßstange hängt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2017)

Ich bin das System vom MB schon gefahren, wenn das Blinkt, war ich massiv zu dicht dran. Einzig bei Spurwechselnden vor dir (also runter von deiner Spur) schlägt es gern noch an, obwohl es Quark ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Geht das überhaupt? Das ist doch gesetzlich vorgeschrieben?


Wieso sollte der abstandswarner gesetzlich vorgeschrieben sein? 
Ich hab das ding auch nur in meinem caddy, weil es den abstandsregel-tempomat nur mit frontassist gibt und mit dem bekommt man automatisch den abstandswarner.
Das ganze kann ich übrigens über die ESP-taste abstellen. Dann läuft zwar das ESP weiterhin, aber ASR und frontassist sind aus.  
Allerdings bin ich der meinung, den frontassist auch irgendwo im menü des board-computers gesehen zu haben. Da kann man den dann dauerhaft aus machen (und den tempomat gleich mit )


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2017)

Afaik hatte ich wo gelesen, dass der bei Modellen ab XXXX quasi zur Erteilung der ABE notwendig ist. Ob das jedoch eine Falschmeldung war kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Darum auch das Fragezeichen am Ende, ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht.


----------



## Mosed (25. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Abstandswarnung! WTF?! Jetzt muss ich rausfinden wie man das abstellt, geht einem ja auf den Sack.



Falsch - du musst einfach mehr Abstand halten. Ganz einfache Lösung und erhöht die Sicherheit. 
Wenn so ein Lampe angeht hat man den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Abstand ja sicherlich deutlich unterschritten und nicht nur um 5 Meter.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Afaik hatte ich wo gelesen, dass der bei Modellen ab XXXX quasi zur Erteilung der ABE notwendig ist. Ob das jedoch eine Falschmeldung war kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> Darum auch das Fragezeichen am Ende, ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht.



Bei LKWs ist ein Abstandsregelassistent (oder wie der heißt) auf jeden Fall Pflicht. Der bremst dann aber auch ab und warnt nicht nur per Lampe. Bei PKW habe ich davon noch nichts gelesen. Aber so eine Warnlampe als Pflicht zu erklären wäre ganz nett.
Ich bin auch für eine blinkende Lampe und Signalhorn im Innenraum, wenn ohne zu Blinken die Spur gewechselt oder abgebogen wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2017)

Ich wäre da sogar für ein gegelenken des Autos, wenn ohne Blinken die Spur gewechselt wird 
Zusätzlich müsste außen ein Warschild aufleuchten, “Vorsicht! Führerschein auf der Kirmis gewonnen“


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Juni 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Bei LKWs ist ein Abstandsregelassistent (oder wie der heißt) auf jeden Fall Pflicht. Der bremst dann aber auch ab und warnt nicht nur per Lampe. Bei PKW habe ich davon noch nichts gelesen. Aber so eine Warnlampe als Pflicht zu erklären wäre ganz nett.
> Ich bin auch für eine blinkende Lampe und Signalhorn im Innenraum, wenn ohne zu Blinken die Spur gewechselt oder abgebogen wird.



Das wäre mal was. Oder eine Ansage: "Du bist ein Idiot. Du solltest nicht Auto fahren."


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2017)

Bei PKWs ist es auf keinen Fall Pflicht. Meiner hat den Mist zum Glück auch nicht.  Bald haben wir soviel Radar Autos rumfahren das keins der Systeme mehr richtig funktioniert, weil sich alle gegenseitig stören.


----------



## Lee (25. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich daran denke wie viele Vollpfosten bei uns auf den Straßen rumfahren sehe ich der autonom fahrenden Zukunft nicht mehr so negativ entgegen wie bisher. In letzter Zeit macht mir Auto fahren nur noch Spaß, wenn nichts mehr auf den Straßen los ist, was noch nicht einmal Nachts garantiert ist....
Es reicht auf ner zweispurigen Autobahn schon ein Depp aus, der meint 80-100 sei eine vollkommen angemessene Geschwindigkeit für die Überholspur, und es ist alles verloren. Rechts ist sowieso idR der Abstand zwischen den LKW so gering, dass ich mit meiner untermotorisierten Karre niemals durchkäme, mal abgesehen davon, dass rechts überholen echt nicht gut ist, selbst wenns nicht anders geht.


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre im Monat gute 2000km Autobahn, von Idioten müsst ihr mir nichts erzählen. Was ich da so jeden Tag erlebe...Blinken beim Spurwechsel gibts bei vielen echt nicht mehr, und dann noch die Penner die meinen andere erziehen zu müssen indem sie schön mit 100 links fahren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2017)

Wenn da 80 ist, ist das ja auch zu erwarten, aber nicht bei freigegebener Strecke.


----------



## Captn (25. Juni 2017)

Das kenne ich zu gut. Ein Tag Berlin-Hamburg und zurück hat mir gereicht. Da wirst du bescheuert auf freier Strecke, weil das ganze größtenteils zweispurig ist. Auf dem Berliner Ring ist ja fast alles mittlerweile dreispurig. Da fallen seltener Probleme auf, aber es gibt auch hier zu viele "Schlaue".

Meinen Respekt, wenn man sich das jeden Tag antun muss. Ich läge wahrscheinlich schon beim Psychologen auf der Couch. Was da einige abziehen ist schlichtweg fahrlässig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Monat gute 2000km Autobahn, von Idioten müsst ihr mir nichts erzählen. Was ich da so jeden Tag erlebe...Blinken beim Spurwechsel gibts bei vielen echt nicht mehr, und dann noch die Penner die meinen andere erziehen zu müssen indem sie schön mit 100 links fahren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Da wünscht man sich am liebsten einen Dodge Ram mit nem richtig dicken Bullenfänger. Einfach vollgas hinten reinfahren.


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

Ich wünsche mir da manches mal Raketen vorne drin wie bei James Bond...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juni 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Falsch - du musst einfach mehr Abstand halten. Ganz einfache Lösung und erhöht die Sicherheit.


...und du mußt dazu ein system erfinden das verhindert, das ihm jemand in den sicherheitsabstand einschert. 
So wie es momentan ist macht reichlich abstand nur so lange sinn, wie dir keiner in diesen rein fährt... also nur sehr kurz...


Captn schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt, wenn man sich das jeden Tag antun muss. Ich läge wahrscheinlich schon beim Psychologen auf der Couch.


Man gewöhnt sich erlich gesagt daran. Mit der zeit schaut man dann einfach mehr.
Ich bin ein ganzes jahr lang jede woche die 400 km nach münchen und retour gefahren incl. kilometer in der stadt. Das ging auch, auch wenn in münchen eher eine südländische fahrweise angesagt ist. (fahren wo platz ist und ggf. mal hupen)


Amon schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir da manches mal Raketen vorne drin wie bei James Bond...


Ich wäre für schildkröten, granaten und sowas, halt wie in mario-cart.


----------



## Mosed (25. Juni 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und du mußt dazu ein system erfinden das verhindert, das ihm jemand in den sicherheitsabstand einschert.
> So wie es momentan ist macht reichlich abstand nur so lange sinn, wie dir keiner in diesen rein fährt... also nur sehr kurz...



Soweit ich informiert bin registrieren solche Systeme, ob jemand von vorne reinschert und der Abstand wieder vergrößert wird - und in dem Fall reagieren die dann nur, wenn der Abstand viel zu gering ist. Aber gefahren bin ich sowas noch nicht. In einem gewissen Grad einstellen kann man die Warnungen auch (zumindest bei ACC).

Merkwürdig, dass ich es in der Regel schaffe mit einem vernünftigen Sicherheitsabstand zu fahren ohne dass mir ständig jemand mit zu wenig Abstand vor der Nase sitzt - klar kommt das mal vor, aber nicht so oft wie du suggierieren möchtest. Es ist ja schon gut näherungsweise mit dem vorgeschriebenen Abstand zu fahren - ich behaupte mal, dass die meisten diesen Abstand deutlich unterschreiten.

Und wenn jemand zu dicht vor einem reinschert und den Abstand nicht weiter vergrößert: Ja, dann muss man zwangsläufig den Abstand zu diesem Fahrzeug vergrößern. Egal, ob eine Lampe im Armaturenbrett leuchtet oder nicht.
Bei 100 km/h mit 20 Meter Abstand zu fahren ist jedenfalls keine Lösung.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass ich es in der Regel schaffe mit einem vernünftigen Sicherheitsabstand zu fahren ohne dass mir ständig jemand mit zu wenig Abstand vor der Nase sitzt - klar kommt das mal vor, aber nicht so oft wie du suggierieren möchtest. Es ist ja schon gut näherungsweise mit dem vorgeschriebenen Abstand zu fahren - ich behaupte mal, dass die meisten diesen Abstand deutlich unterschreiten.



Wenn du mal eine gewisse Zeit mit ACC fährst, wirst du erst bemerken, wie groß der vorgeschriebene Sicherheitsabstand ist. Eventuell übertreibe ich etwas, aber Leute ohne dieses System fahren zu mehr als 99% mit deutlich zu geringem Abstand. Auch wenn du von dir überzeugt bist mit einem "vernünftigen" Abstand zu fahren, ist dieser sicher trotzdem deutlich verkleinert. Ich fahre jetzt seit 5 Jahren zu jeder möglichen Zeit mit ACC und kann sagen, dass man im abgeschalteten Zustand eigentlich immer die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen unterschreitet, auch wenn einem das Gefühl einen "vernünftigen" Abstand suggeriert.

ACC hilft dabei entspannter Auto zu fahren. Das würden auch viele Menschen merken, wenn diese Systeme nur endlich flächendeckender auftreten würden.


----------



## Riverna (25. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da wünscht man sich am liebsten einen Dodge Ram mit nem richtig dicken Bullenfänger. Einfach vollgas hinten reinfahren.




Junge junge... bist du ein Trottel. Gerade jemand wie du, der denkt die öffentliche Straße wäre sein privater Spielplatz sollte die Klappe nicht so weit aufreißen. Will gar nicht wissen wieviele Leute wegen dir schon Vollbremsungen machen mussten oder gefährdet wurden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juni 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin registrieren solche Systeme, ob jemand von vorne reinschert und der Abstand wieder vergrößert wird - und in dem Fall reagieren die dann nur, wenn der Abstand viel zu gering ist. Aber gefahren bin ich sowas noch nicht. In einem gewissen Grad einstellen kann man die Warnungen auch (zumindest bei ACC).


Einstellen kann man nur beim abstandsregel-tempomat etwas. Allerdings ist das, zumindest bei vw, auch komisch. Auf der autobahn muß ich bei mir den geringst möglichen abstand einstellen um den anschluß zum vordermann nicht zu verlieren und auf der landstraße muß ich auf die mittlere einstellung, da ich bei "ganz kurz" dem vordermann im kofferraum hänge. (40-50 km/h geschwindigkeitsunterschied -> die relation abstand-geschwindigkeit haut in meinen augen nicht ganz hin)


> Merkwürdig, dass ich es in der Regel schaffe mit einem vernünftigen Sicherheitsabstand zu fahren ohne dass mir ständig jemand mit zu wenig Abstand vor der Nase sitzt


Tja, darum kann man lange streiten. Ich weiß ja nicht wo du rum tuckerst, wie dein "richtiges maß" ausschaut und ob du mehr landstraße oder autobahn unterwegs bist.
Mein, für mich richtiger, abstand zum vordermann ist jedenfalls so weit, das da öfters jemand rein fährt. (übrigens auch der abstand, den der tempomat auf der AB bei kürzester einstellung lässt) Allerdings umgehe ich das damit, das ich einfach schneller bin als der größte teil vom rest oder wenigstens mit 140-150 (was halt alle so fahren) über die bahn tucker.


> ...ich behaupte mal, dass die meisten diesen Abstand deutlich unterschreiten.


... was dann auch gerne die sind, die dir in den abstand fahren.


----------



## Captn (25. Juni 2017)

@Klutten

Das Problem ist eher, dass man selbst gerne den Sicherheitsabstand einhalten möchte, aber es immer wieder Idioten gibt, die selbst bei nem Abstand von zwei Wagenlängen einscheren. Das heißt jeder hinter ihm muss abremsen, weil der Vollpfosten jetzt den LKW überholen will. Selbst wenn ich den Abstand also einhalte, müsste ich wieder bremsen, weil ja der Abstand durch den wieder verkürzt wurde. Wenn man mit 180 ankommt und der mit 120 rausschert... Na dann Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Juni 2017)

Das klingt so, als wolltet ihr rechtfertigen, den Mindestabstand zu unterschreiten, weil sonst jemand reinfährt und den Mindestabstand unterschreitet.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2017)

Ich kenne den Umstand einfach hereinziehender Autos nur zu gut und ärgere mich täglich darüber. Bei meinem Auto kann man das ACC aber mit dem Gaspedal übersteuern, was in solchen Situationen hilfreich ist. So bremst der Tempomat nicht stark herunter und meist reicht es, den Schalter des Fahrpedals nur zu berühren, um damit die Zeit zu überbrücken, die solche Störenfriede brauchen um aus meinem Nahfeld zu verschwinden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Junge junge... bist du ein Trottel. Gerade jemand wie du, der denkt die öffentliche Straße wäre sein privater Spielplatz sollte die Klappe nicht so weit aufreißen. Will gar nicht wissen wieviele Leute wegen dir schon Vollbremsungen machen mussten oder gefährdet wurden.


Du möchtest gar nicht wissen wieviele Leute mich schon gefährdet haben und wieviel Vollbremsungen ich schon machen musste.  Nur so nebenbei benutze ich immer alle 3 Spiegel und blinke bei jedem Spurwechsel und jeder Abbiegung, auch wenn niemand in 5km Umkreis fährt.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du möchtest gar nicht wissen wieviele Leute mich schon gefährdet haben und wieviel Vollbremsungen ich schon machen musste.



Doch, erzähl mal. 
Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren Auto, aber ich musste bis jetzt vielleicht 3-4 Vollbremsungen machen. 
Anscheinend machst du dann wohl irgendwas verkehrt.


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2017)

Geht mir exakt genau so. Wirkliche Vollbremsungen kann ich nach 19 Jahren an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2017)

In der Woche mindestens 4 wegen der Vollidioten die ihre Augen und ihr Gehirn nicht benutzen. Aber wahrscheinlich fahrt ihr zwei auch nur ab und an mal Sonntags auf der Autobahn.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre nicht täglich auf der Autobahn (das stimmt), aber mehrmals pro Woche  2 x 50km. Liegt vielleicht auch am Streckenabschnitt oder auch daran, wie man eine "Vollbremsung" definiert. Eine Vollbremsung ist für mich eine echte Gefahrensituation, in der ich hoffe, dass das Auto noch rechtzeitig zum Stehen kommt, bzw. ich nicht auffahre. 

Aber eine Vollbremsung ist für mich nicht die Situation, in der ich mal etwas fester auf das Bremspedal treten muss und mich dann über den Vordermann ärgere. Das passiert mir auch ab und an. Das ist dann i. d. R. aber  keine Vollbremsung.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2017)

Ich bin jahrelang jedes zweite  Wochenende knapp 600km Autobahn, halt nur ab und zu. 
Wer 4 mal die Woche Vollbremsung machen muss, sollte vielleicht mal seine Fahrweise überdenken.
Aber hauptsache erstmal andere Leute dumm anmachen.


----------



## Amon (26. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich auf einem Abschnitt der lange Zeit Geschwindigkeitslimitiert war (seit gut 3 Jahren nicht mehr) 200 auf der linken Spur fahre und der vor mir fahrende Navigationsidiot seine Augen und sein Gehirn nicht nutzt und nur auf sein Navi hört urplötzlich auf 80 runter bremst muss ich wohl kaum meine Fahrweise überdenken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (26. Juni 2017)

Doch. Wenn der vor Dir nen Reifenplatzer hat, solltest Du auch in der Lage sein, rechtzeitig anzuhalten. Du siehst doch, das dort ein Auto fährt und wenn das Auto langsamer wird (warum auch immer), solltest Du den passenden Abstand einhalten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2017)

Jaein, wenn du das schon kennst, wäre es zumindest soweit zu erwarten, das du keine “Vollbremsung“ brauchst.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2017)

Also wenn ich mit 200+ ein Auto vor mir sehe, gehe ich vom Gas.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2017)

Ich auch, und auch bei weniger, wenn ich schon “idiotisches Verhalten“ erahne.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> In der Woche mindestens 4 wegen der Vollidioten die ihre Augen und ihr Gehirn nicht benutzen. Aber wahrscheinlich fahrt ihr zwei auch nur ab und an mal Sonntags auf der Autobahn.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Geht mir auch so. Pro ~100km muss man 1 Vollbremsung machen, weil Spiegel pauschal nicht mehr benutzt werden. Es wird immer rausgezogen, die anderen haben ja auch Bremsen.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juni 2017)

Es ist schon komisch das sowas immer nur der einen Art von Autofahrern passiert... Zufall?


----------



## Kusanar (26. Juni 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Das klingt so, als wolltet ihr rechtfertigen, den Mindestabstand zu unterschreiten, weil sonst jemand reinfährt und den Mindestabstand unterschreitet.



Da muss ich leider sagen: Ja, ist bei mir definitiv so.

Ich fahre jeden Tag 2x50km in die Arbeit, davon 90% Autobahn. Da ich (wie so viele Andere hier in der Gegend) um Punkt 8 auf Arbeit sein muss, heißt das also auch jeden Tag 2x Stau oder mindestens zähflüssigen Verkehr. Halte ich dann bei ca. 70Km/h mehr als 2 Autolängen Abstand, hab ich sofort jemanden vor meiner Kühlerhaube hängen... Bevor ich also das Risiko eingehe, vielleicht noch 1 bis 2 Meter "Sicherheitsabstand" zu haben, wenn Vorne wieder alles steht und jeder abbremst, habe ich lieber meine 7 bis 9 Meter und bremse einfach dann, wenn 2 bis 3 Autos vor mir bereits die Heckleuchten angehen.

Ist , aber was soll ich machen


----------



## P2063 (26. Juni 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ist , aber was soll ich machen


Halbe Stunde früher los fahren und mit den Kollegen noch frühstücken gehn? Öffis benutzen? Wohnung suchen die näher an der Arbeitsstelle ist? Arbeitgeber suchen der näher an der eigenen Wohnung ist?

viele Probelme entstehen doch nur durch die eigene Bequemlichkeit


----------



## Kusanar (26. Juni 2017)

Halbe Stunde früher hat's auch schon das gleiche Verkehrsaufkommen. Halbe Stunde später dito.

Öffis scheiden aus, preislich zwar schwer OK aber dank Hirnloser Planung der Abfahrtszeiten müsste ich da mehr als eine Stunde früher aufstehen und komme auch mehr als eine Stunde später nach Hause. Bei gerade mal 40 Minuten Fahrtzeit mit dem Auto, wohlgemerkt. Ich hab ja so schon nix von meiner Freizeit...

Wohnung / Arbeitgeber wechseln: Wäre schön, wenn das so einfach wäre. Bezahlst du mir den Restkredit für die alte Buzze ab? Und IT-Jobs sind hier in der Gegend auch nicht gerade viele zu haben.

Wäre der Arbeitgeber ein wenig flexibler, was die Arbeitszeiten angeht, oder wäre öfters mal Home Office drin, tja... Mit reiner Bequemlichkeit hat das nicht viel zu tun, so was nennt man Realität.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist schon komisch das sowas immer nur der einen Art von Autofahrern passiert... Zufall?


Du bist wahrscheinlich der Typ Autofahrer wegen dem andere Leute Vollbremsungen machen müssen. Kein Wunder das es dir nicht passiert.


----------



## doncamill (26. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bist wahrscheinlich der Typ Autofahrer wegen dem andere Leute Vollbremsungen machen müssen. Kein Wunder das es dir nicht passiert.



Naja, wenn ich schon so einen Quatsch lese von wegen pro 100km eine Vollbremsung dann kann ja grundlegend was an DEINER Fahrweise nicht stimmen.

Bin mit meinem 330ci auch gerne flott auf der linken Spur unterwegs aber solche Situationen kommen sehr selten vor. Wenn man nur ein wenig vorausschauend fährt bleibt einem sowas erspart.


----------



## ForceOne (26. Juni 2017)

Also zu den Zeiten als ich noch mit mehr als 200 km/h unterwegs gewesen bin hatte ich sicherlich mehrere Vollbremsungen, wobei man da zu 95% auch eher von ordentlich bremsen reden muss,
4% haben im münsteraner Stadtverkehr, dank der Selbstmordgefährdeten Radfahrer, stattgefunden.

Schön ist es immer bei TBF zu lesen, wie gut und vorausschauend er doch fährt, was sich mit 1x alle 100km doch etwas widerspricht. 

Ich fahre regelmäßig ~400km am Stück AB, sollte es mir auf der Fahrt 4x passieren, dass ich eine Vollbremsung hinlegen muss, dann würde ich anfangen zu hinterfragen woran es liegt... Das Ergebnis dürfte 
dann in den seltensten Fällen lauten:" die anderen sind Schuld, ich habe alles richtig gemacht.".


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juni 2017)

Man muss sich halt auch mal selbst zurücknehmen.


----------



## ForceOne (26. Juni 2017)

Ich kann wirklich jeden verstehen der gerne mal sportlich fährt,
das macht man aber dann, wenn die AB frei ist, und nicht, wenn sowieso schon alle Krücken mit
110 auf der mittleren fahren, 3 LKW vor einem Ihr Schneckenrennen starten etc. dann muss man nicht von hinten mit 250 reinknallen
und sich dann wundern, wenn man in die Eisen treten muss.

Traurig was sich da manchmal für menschliche Abgründe auftun.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Juni 2017)

Aber er hat doch mehr PS und ist damit im Recht.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Juni 2017)

Also meinen Kaffee hab ich auf der AB noch nie verschüttet ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2017)

Dann hast du auch noch keine Vollbremsung hingelegt, wenn noch Kaffee im Becher war


----------



## Kusanar (26. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann hast du auch noch keine Vollbremsung hingelegt, wenn noch Kaffee im Becher war



Hm, war nicht so ganz klar, wo mein sarkastischer Seitenhieb hingehen sollte? 

An meine letzte Vollbremsung kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, wohl schon zu lange her. Mal davon abgesehen hat mein ToGo-Becher einen Deckel...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juni 2017)

schon klar, und meine Vollbremsungen in 18 Jahren kann ich an einer Hand abzählen, wenn ich die aus den Bremsübungen auf Übungsplätzen abziehe


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2017)

Wenn man mit 250 Sachen über die linke Spur brettert braucht man sich wohl kaum über Vollbremsungen zu wundern. Wo jetzt der Fehler zu suchen ist, ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2017)

Also du sagst das jeder andere der mich schneidet im Recht ist, weil ich schnell gefahren bin? Komische Auslegung.

Muss ich auch mal probieren. Ohne Spiegel und ohne Blinker rüberziehen und mich dann im Recht fühlen...der Andere ist ja schneller gefahren...


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube genau so ein Beispiel war nicht gemeint. 

Am Ende gilt: Man muss seine Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten anpassen, Verkehrsdichte gehört ebenfalls dazu.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Juni 2017)

Wenn auf der Mittelspur 100 gefahren wird, kann ich halt nicht einfach mit 250 oder mehr dran vorbeibrausen. Da muss ich schon mit der Erwartung vorbeifahren, dass jemand auch mal rausschwenken könnte. Und das heißt dann auch: Entsprechend langsamer vorbeifahren!

Was @seefe vorhin schon gesagt hat: *"Man muss sich halt auch mal selbst zurücknehmen."

*Ein Geburtsrecht auf ein Fahren im Begrenzer gibt es nicht...


----------



## doncamill (26. Juni 2017)

Du verstehst es nicht...

Blätter mal ne Seite zurück und lies mal ein bisschen.

Wie lange fährst du denn schon Auto bzw. wie alt bist du ?

Meine Freundin ist auch immer so dicht auf den Vordermann aufgefahren das man kaum die Hand hätte dazwischen schieben können. Wenn man mal was dazu gesagt hat war man immer gleich der klugscheissende Beifahrer. Nachdem Sie mal saftig jmd hintendrauf gerauscht ist hält Sie nun Abstand...


----------



## ForceOne (26. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also du sagst das jeder andere der mich schneidet im Recht ist, weil ich schnell gefahren bin? Komische Auslegung.
> 
> Muss ich auch mal probieren. Ohne Spiegel und ohne Blinker rüberziehen und mich dann im Recht fühlen...der Andere ist ja schneller gefahren...



sagt niemand...


----------



## Riverna (26. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du bist wahrscheinlich der Typ Autofahrer wegen dem andere Leute Vollbremsungen machen müssen. Kein Wunder das es dir nicht passiert.



Wirst vermutlich Recht haben, bin immerhin nicht ansatzweise so ein Vollprofi wie du.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2017)

Ich muss bei TBF irgendwie immer an nen 20jährigen denken, der meint, er könne super Auto fahren mit seiner riesigen Fahrerfahrung und alle anderen haben ihm Platz zu machen.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juni 2017)

Kann ja auch sein, aber man darf halt nicht vergessen, die meisten Autofahrer kennen Rennstrecken nur aus der Formel 1.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Juni 2017)

Ich kenne die aus NFS:U


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juni 2017)

BMW e90  BJ 06 2l 150 PS

Zählen die Zündspulen dabei als Verschleißteil oder nicht? Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## ForceOne (27. Juni 2017)

Nach 11 Jahren zählt wohl alles als Verschleiß oder nicht?!


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2017)

Also beim e46 sind das auf jeden Fall Verschleißteile. Kann man gleich mit den Zündkerzen erneuern.  Mein Kollege hat in seinem 330 touring immer eine Spule mit dem passenden Werkzeug liegen, weil die so oft kaputt gehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also beim e46 sind das auf jeden Fall Verschleißteile. Kann man gleich mit den Zündkerzen erneuern.  Mein Kollege hat in seinem 330 touring immer eine Spule mit dem passenden Werkzeug liegen, weil die so oft kaputt gehen.



Beim M54 sind die Zündspulen nicht anfällig, außer man kauft immer nur die billigsten ein.



>ExX< schrieb:


> Zählen die Zündspulen dabei als Verschleißteil oder nicht? Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen



Zündspulen sollte man generell bei höheren Laufleistungen mal tauschen, NGK gibt etwa alle 80tkm an.


----------



## >ExX< (27. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Nach 11 Jahren zählt wohl alles als Verschleiß oder nicht?!



Dann wäre deiner Ansicht nach ja auch der Motor und selbst der Lack ein Verschleißteil. 

Aber es gibt ja eine klare Grenze zwischen Verschleißteil und kein Verschleißteil. Zum Beispiel sind die Bremsklötze ein Verschleißteil, der Bremssattel jedoch nicht. Also ich kann mir ja jetzt schon ganz gut vorstellen wie schnell die Zündspulen hinüber sind, wenn es schon Leute gibt die Ersatzteile mit sich führen  aber zählt die Zündspule nun offiziell als Verschleißteil? Mein Auto unterliegt noch der Gebrauchtwagenhändler Gewährleistung <6 Monate, aber ich möchte keine Rechtsberatung haben sondern nur wissen ob das offiziell als Verschleißteil ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2017)

Grade was richtig dummes gesehen.  Hat sich einer nen Diesel KI in nen Benziner gebaut.  Jetzt kann man immer einfach nur bis in den Begrenzer drehen und dann schalten, weil der Drehzahlmesser bei 5000rpm hängen bleibt. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Beim M54 sind die Zündspulen nicht anfällig, außer man kauft immer nur die billigsten ein.


Dann scheint BMW wohl ziemlich billige einzukaufen.  Da sind bis jetzt nur originale reingekommen.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Pro ~100km muss man 1 Vollbremsung machen, weil Spiegel pauschal nicht mehr benutzt werden. Es wird immer rausgezogen, die anderen haben ja auch Bremsen.



1 mal auf 100km ist aber heftig. Selbst auf dem Mopped kann ich meine Vollbremsungen an beiden Händen abzählen und darauf wird man generell gerne mal übersehen und das Ding zieht auch wesentlich mehr als der S3.


----------



## ForceOne (27. Juni 2017)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Dann wäre deiner Ansicht nach ja auch der Motor und selbst der Lack ein Verschleißteil.
> 
> Aber es gibt ja eine klare Grenze zwischen Verschleißteil und kein Verschleißteil. Zum Beispiel sind die Bremsklötze ein Verschleißteil, der Bremssattel jedoch nicht. Also ich kann mir ja jetzt schon ganz gut vorstellen wie schnell die Zündspulen hinüber sind, wenn es schon Leute gibt die Ersatzteile mit sich führen  aber zählt die Zündspule nun offiziell als Verschleißteil? Mein Auto unterliegt noch der Gebrauchtwagenhändler Gewährleistung <6 Monate, aber ich möchte keine Rechtsberatung haben sondern nur wissen ob das offiziell als Verschleißteil ist



Ich bin jetzt kein Jurist, aber im Grunde genommen geht es dir ja darum ob das ein Mangel ist, den der Händler beheben muss oder nicht.
Sollte dem so sein, dann wäre die Frage was ein Mangel ist besser.

Grundsätzlich gilt Gewährleistung auf alles, auch auf Bremsklötze, Reifen usw., dabei stellt sich dann immer die Frage was üblich ist. 

Reißt der Zahnriemen nach 8 Monaten, statt nach 8 Jahren, dann ist das ein Mangel. 

Was genau eine Gebrauchtwagen Gewährleistung unterliegt kann ich nicht sagen, denke aber, 
dass es deutlich weniger ist, als bei Neuwagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann scheint BMW wohl ziemlich billige einzukaufen.  Da sind bis jetzt nur originale reingekommen.



Ist aber ein Einzelfall. Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Kerzen oder an einer fehlerhaften Ansteuerung.


----------



## Mosed (27. Juni 2017)

Ich würde stark davon ausgehen, dass Zündspulen zu den Verschleißteilen zählen - die müssen ja auf jeden Fall im Autoleben gewechselt werden. Da der Hersteller einen Austausch vorsieht, ist es sicherlich ein Verschleißteil. Aber ich gebe keine Garantie. 


Zum Thema Vollbremsungen: Wer regelmäßig eine Vollbremsung machen muss (was ja bedeutet, dass das ABS regelt) hat definitiv einen nicht angepassten Fahrstil. Es dürfte daran liegen, dass diese Person nicht vorrausschauend fährt, sondern ohne die anderen Spuren zu berücksichtigen mit Vollgas auf der eigenen Spur fährt, solange diese Spur weit genug frei ist.
Wenn eine Autobahn recht voll ist oder mehrere Autos mit maximal Sicherheitsabstand hintereinander auf einer Spur fahren, kann man halt nicht mit deutlich höherer Geschwindigkeit dran vorbeifahren - man muss damit rechnen, dass einer von denen die Spur wechselt. Wenn die 120 km/h fahren und man selber 250 km/h wirds dann halt eng....

Klassiker sind ja immer die Autofahrer, die mehrere 100m weit (soweit kann man das ja teilweise beobachten) mit wenig Abstand hinter einem LKW hinterhertuckern und genau dann überholen müssen, wenn man von hinten kommt und beide überholen möchte. Mit mehr als 160 km/h würde ich mich da nicht nähern. Das kann man noch gut bremsen, aber bei 250 km/h? ...

Ich fahre auf der AB auch gerne mal 180 - 200 km/h, wenn es der Verkehr zulässt. Sobald mehrere Autos mit wenig Abstand zueinander mit ca. 120 km/h auf der rechten Spur fahren, fahre ich auf der Nebenspur sicherlich nicht mit 200 km/h oder mehr dran vorbei. 
Eine Vollbremsung habe ich auf der AB noch nie gemacht. Sehr selten eine scharfe Bremsung. 
Ich meine bisher nur 1x eine Vollbremsung gemacht zu haben in 14 Jahren  und das war auf der Landstraße, weil der Gegenverkehr "etwas" knapp vor mir links abgebogen ist... Vielleicht auch 2x. Ich fahre auch mehrmals im Jahr eine Stecke von ca. 700 km am Stück auf der AB, aber das klappt gut ohne Vollbremsungen oder scharfe Bremsungen. Vorausschauend fahren. 
Ich fahre gerne mal sportlich, aber die Differenzgeschwindigkeit zum restlichen Verkehr muss passen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist aber ein Einzelfall. Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Kerzen oder an einer fehlerhaften Ansteuerung.


Die Kerzen sind auch von BMW und erneuert nach Wartungsplan. Fehlerhafte Ansteuerung glaube ich nicht, da es jedem bei BMW bekannt ist, mit dem ich so zu tun habe. 

...das Auto ist auch nicht turbogeladen, hat kein NOS und keine Wassereinspritzung. Ist nur ein serienmäßiger klappernder M54 mit ein bischen Öldurst.



Mosed schrieb:


> Zum Thema Vollbremsungen: Wer regelmäßig eine Vollbremsung machen muss (was ja bedeutet, dass das ABS regelt) hat definitiv einen nicht angepassten Fahrstil.


Grade eben ist mir eine Oma in der 30er Zone auf meiner Spur in einer Kurve entgegen gekommen und ich musste eine Vollbremsung machen. Ich hatte nur 25 km/h drauf, weil ich grade erst angefahren war. Was soll ich machen? Ihr lieber vollgas ins Auto fahren? Schlud hätte ich auf jeden Fall nicht gehabt.
...und nein ich lade das Dashcam Video nicht hoch...


----------



## Mosed (27. Juni 2017)

Sicher, dass das eine Vollbremsung war und nicht einfach nur eine sehr scharfe Bremsung? Das ABS hat geregelt, das Bremspedal vibriert, im Armaturenbrett hat eine Lampe geblinkt? 
Für eine Vollbremsung muss man ja schon ordentlich in die Bremse treten - ok - bei neuren Autos mit Bremsasisstent geht es einfacher, aber nach meiner Erfahrung landet man in einer Schrecksekunde doch eher in einer sehr scharfen Bremsung. Sagt ja auch die Statistik, dass die wenigsten Autofahrer eine Vollbremsung hinbekommen. 
Oder anders: War es so knapp, dass eine scharfe Bremsung nicht gereicht hätte? Mag sein, dass du eine Vollbremsung machst und auch gut hinbekommt, aber musste es zwingend sein oder bremst du einfach nur sofort mit voller Leistung um sicher zu gehen?


Das sind so oder so aber Einzelfälle. Oder kommt dir die Oma 1x die Woche entgegen? 
Wie oft passiert denn sowas? Ich kenne niemanden, der ständig Vollbremsungen machen muss. Die gibt es nur hier im Forum


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das eine Vollbremsung war und nicht einfach nur eine sehr scharfe Bremsung? Das ABS hat geregelt, das Bremspedal vibriert, im Armaturenbrett hat eine Lampe geblinkt?
> Für eine Vollbremsung muss man ja schon ordentlich in die Bremse treten - ok - bei neuren Autos mit Bremsasisstent geht es einfacher, aber nach meiner Erfahrung landet man in einer Schrecksekunde doch eher in einer sehr scharfen Bremsung. Sagt ja auch die Statistik, dass die wenigsten Autofahrer eine Vollbremsung hinbekommen.
> 
> Das sind so oder so aber Einzelfälle. Oder kommt dir die Oma 1x die Woche entgegen?
> Wie oft passiert denn sowas? Ich kenne niemanden, der ständig Vollbremsungen machen muss. Die gibt es nur hier im Forum


Ja türlich war ich sofort im ABS. Warum sollte ich nur sanft bremsen?  Pedal durchtreten, ABS rattern lassen und gut ist. Das normalste der Welt für mich.
Alleine schon die ganzen Probefahrten in der Firma die ich jeden Tag mache, beinhalten oft genug Vollbremsungen. Ich gebe ja nicht das Auto einfach wieder raus so nach dem Motto: "Ach wird schon geklappt haben die Reparatur..." 

In der Kurve hab ich bestimmt schon 30 Vollbremsungen hingelegt und auch schon oft genug dann direkt vor dem anderen Auto gestanden. Auf der richtigen Seite zu fahren ist wohl sehr schwer.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2017)

Was manchen Leuten so täglich passiert... unglaublich.


----------



## Mosed (27. Juni 2017)

Also irgendwas ist komisch da, wo ihr so fahrt. 
Kann man die Kurve nicht einsehen, sodass man andere Autos sieht? 

Hier in meiner Umgebung nervt, dass viele nicht Blinken, aber man muss i.d.R nicht scharf bremsen oder sogar eine Vollbremsung hinlegen, weil jemand auf der falschen Straßenseite fährt oder zu knapp die Spur wechselt etc.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Also irgendwas ist komisch da, wo ihr so fahrt.
> Kann man die Kurve nicht einsehen, sodass man andere Autos sieht?


Die Kurve ist komplett perfekt einsehbar. Es wird trotzdem immer geschnitten, egal ob Gegenverkehr ist. Gab da auch schon genug Unfälle deswegen. Einmal wurde sogar ein Radfahrer plattgemacht von einem Sprinter. Der Radfahrer war einfach mit Volldampf gradeaus in den Sprinter gefahren. Er hat es aber überlebt, weil Sprinter ja ziemlich viel Bodenfreiheit haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was manchen Leuten so täglich passiert... unglaublich.


Geiles Bild und schöner Wagen. Sicher hast du die angegebene Höchstgeschwindigkeit berücksichtigt ^^


----------



## Mosed (27. Juni 2017)

Die 15 km/h gelten ja nur hinter dem Schild.


----------



## CRYztal312 (27. Juni 2017)

@TheBadFrag 
30 Vollbremsungen an der gleichen Stelle? 
Entschuldigung, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte dir der Führerschein genommen werden,auch wenn du noch so gut fahren kannst. 
Allerspätestens nach der 3 Vollbremsung an der gleichen Stelle muss einem doch klar sein, das an der Stelle sowas öfter vorkommt und man fährt mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit an der Stelle vorbei.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Geiles Bild und schöner Wagen. Sicher hast du die angegebene Höchstgeschwindigkeit berücksichtigt ^^



Wie schnell ich da war weiß ich nicht, jedoch ist es gar nicht so schnell gewesen. Denke mal 25km/h vielleicht 30km/h... sollte auch schneller aussehen als es war  
Bild hat die Freundin von meinem besten Freund gemacht, sie kann das scheinbar ganz gut. Freut mich das der Wagen dir gefällt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2017)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> @TheBadFrag
> 30 Vollbremsungen an der gleichen Stelle?
> Entschuldigung, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte dir der Führerschein genommen werden,auch wenn du noch so gut fahren kannst.
> Allerspätestens nach der 3 Vollbremsung an der gleichen Stelle muss einem doch klar sein, das an der Stelle sowas öfter vorkommt und man fährt mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit an der Stelle vorbei.


Soll ich anhalten, die Straße absperren, das Auto durchfahren und dann die Absperrung wieder abbauen? 
Ich sehe das mir einer entgegenkommt aber leider habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich die Gedanken von dem Typ lese, ob er dieses Mal seine Spur benutzt oder die Kurve voll schneidet. Musst du mir mal erklären!

Die 25 km/h bei 30km/h vorgeschrieben sind nicht angepasst? Wie schnell soll ich fahren? 1 km/h Rückwärts? ...außerdem hat es bis jetzt bei mir noch nie einen Unfall gegeben, also war meine Geschwindigkeit sehr wohl sehr gut angepasst. Glück war es bei der hohen Zahl an Vollbremsungen sicher nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2017)

Das klingt für mich jetzt aber auch nach dem Problem: “Du musst örtlich bedingt sehr oft durch einen Hochrisikobereich fahren.“
Da ist dann klar, dass du überproportional viele Vollbremsungen machst. Die sind aber offensichtlich eher im niedrigen Geschwindigkeitsbereich?


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juni 2017)

Natürlich nicht, sondern können.

Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie du fährst, aber zu einem Unfall gehören immer zwei. 

So eine Pauschalaussage hatte ich meinem Vater auch mal gesagt, da gab es erstmal eine predigt. Wo wir wieder beim zurücknehmen sind.


----------



## Mosed (27. Juni 2017)

Man könnte denken, in deiner Nähe gibt es eine Nervenheilstand mit Insassen, die Auto fahren dürfen. Anders kann ich mir so eine Fahrweise nicht erklären. Eine Kurve schneiden, was ja an sich schon nicht in Ordnung ist, selbst wenn Gegenverkehr zu sehen ist.

Bei 30 km/h in einer gut einsehbaren Kurve müsste man doch selbst in der Kurve noch gut ausweichen können, wenn einer schneidet (also der schneidende). Außer der fährt komplett auf der anderen Spur, aber wie kann man so dumm sein?


Naja, nicht zu jedem Unfall gehören 2 (im Schuldsinne). Wenn ich langsam in eine Kreuzung reinfahre (als wartepflichtiger Linksabbieger) und der hinter mir hinten in mich reinfährt kann ich nichts dafür und auch nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> außerdem hat es bis jetzt bei mir noch nie einen Unfall gegeben



Scheinbar passen deine "Gegner" gut auf...


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2017)

TBF hat keine Gegner.
Wenn alle die Kurve schneiden und es da nie nen Unfall gibt, sollte es vielleicht mal einen geben.


----------



## CRYztal312 (27. Juni 2017)

Du schreibst die Kurve ist gut einsehbar. Dann ist das ganz einfach. Du kannst bestimmt gut einschätzen wann du dem Fahrzeug in der Kurve begegnen wirst. Ist es vor der Gefahrenstelle, einfach weiter fahren. Ist es nach der Gefahrenstelle, einfach weiterfahren. Ist es in der Gefahrenstelle, Tempo weiter verringern. Ich weiß ja nicht wo da das Problem ist. 

@Riverna 
Made my day


----------



## Zeiss (27. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> TBF hat keine Gegner.
> Wenn alle die Kurve schneiden und es da nie nen Unfall gibt, sollte es vielleicht mal einen geben.



Bei dem Bullshit, den er hier verzapft, glaube ich mittlerweile, dass es einfach nur ein Troll ist. Weil so behindert kann einfach kein Mensch sein. Alle 100km eine Vollbremsung, da hat einem mal ins Hirn geschissen.


----------



## Riverna (27. Juni 2017)

+1...


----------



## HordyH (27. Juni 2017)

Bin auch der Meinung das er sich nur durch die Anonymität des Netzes so verhält.

In Wirklichkeit nen kleiner Lutscher


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2017)

Hier mal ein wunderbares Bild von der Straße und mir(blau) und dem typischen Kurvenschneider(rot) wie es dort 100x am Tag passiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum einer bemüht sich da ansatzweise auf der richtigen Seite zu fahren. Das wäre zu simpel.



CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Du schreibst die Kurve ist gut einsehbar. Dann ist das ganz einfach. Du kannst bestimmt gut einschätzen wann du dem Fahrzeug in der Kurve begegnen wirst. Ist es vor der Gefahrenstelle, einfach weiter fahren. Ist es nach der Gefahrenstelle, einfach weiterfahren. Ist es in der Gefahrenstelle, Tempo weiter verringern. Ich weiß ja nicht wo da das Problem ist.


Und wie soll das verhindern das wir dann voreinander stehen? Ich muss eventuell nicht mehr so stark bremsen, sondern nur noch von Schrittempo, ich stehe dann aber trotzdem immer noch dem anderen Auto gegenüber. Ich könnte das vermeiden wenn ich einen Monstertruck hätte. Dann könnten die Kurvenschneider unter mir durchfahren.



Riverna schrieb:


> Scheinbar passen deine "Gegner" gut auf...


Eher weniger. Die schaffen es ja nicht mal auf der richtigen Seite zu fahren.


----------



## CRYztal312 (27. Juni 2017)

Es vermeidet eine Vollbremsung. 

Kannst da nicht einfach die erste Abzweigung nehmen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2017)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> Es vermeidet eine Vollbremsung.
> 
> Kannst da nicht einfach die erste Abzweigung nehmen?


Was ist an einer Vollbremsung schlimm? Das schadet dem Auto nicht. Und eine Vollbremsung aus 25 km/h hat was für einen Bremsweg? 3 Meter? 4 Meter? Mehr wie eine Autolänge auf keinen Fall.

Die erste Abzweigung ist ein 2m breiter Fußweg.


----------



## the_leon (27. Juni 2017)

3,125m nach der Faustformel


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juni 2017)

So ein verdammter Mist, gestern nen fetten Steinschlag auf den rechten Außenspiegel bekommen.
Glück im Unglück, es ist nur der Klarlack in einer Fläche einer 10 cent Münze abgeplatzt.......der Lack darunter ist intakt.
Damit sieht man es erstmal kaum.........aber wenn ich Zeit hab geh ich trotzdem mal zum Lackdoktor.......wieder 20-30€ weg.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem C63 AMG der 2010er Baureihe? Bin am überlegen mir einen zu holen und den Subaru dafür ab zu geben.


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Juni 2017)

Wie kommts? Der Subaru sieht doch super aus und macht imo mehr her, als der typische C63, der gefühlt an jeder zweiten Ampel steht.


----------



## doncamill (28. Juni 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wie kommts? Der Subaru sieht doch super aus und macht imo mehr her, als der typische C63, der gefühlt an jeder zweiten Ampel steht.



Seh ich genauso. Behalte den Subaru, ist ne feine Kiste. 

Einen C63 siehste echt gefühlt an jeder Ampel und dieses "gegrunze" (Sound) geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
Ausserdem sitzen da meist die gleichen Spezialisten drauf. Für umme bei Mutti im Keller hausen aber Hauptsache Dicker AMG.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2017)

Der Reiz nach was neuem ist halt da. Eine Toyota Supra MK4 TwinTurbo liegt nicht im Preisrahmen, ein GT86/BRZ spricht mich mit dem Micky Maus Motor nicht an und den Nissan 370Z Nismo bin ich gestern Probegefahren und war ziemlich enttäuscht was die agilität und Spaß angeht. 

Der AMG hat mich schon immer interessiert und das Image des Dönerbuden Besitzers stört mich nicht. Sehe eh aus wie einer


----------



## aloha84 (28. Juni 2017)

Und wenn du noch ein wenig auf den BRZ STI wartest?
Subaru BRZ STI: Turbo fur den GT86-Bruder?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2017)

Da würde ich mir eher nen TTRS, M3 oder ne Supra holen.
So teuer sind die MK4 auch wieder nicht.
Oder halt gleich nen Skyline R33 oder R34.


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2017)

Naja, nen R34 GTR, was dann mit einer Supra vergleichbar wäre kostet mind. 50k aufwärts. Eine Supra fängt da bei wesentlich weniger an, ist dann aber verbastelt.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juni 2017)

@Riverna: lass den Scheiss, behalte den Subaru. Was willst Du mit einem Benz??? Es ist wie als würde ich Audi fahren... An Deiner Stelle, wenn Du was neues willst, würde ich eher nach Supra oder sowas schauen, aber nicht nach C63...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Naja, nen R34 GTR, was dann mit einer Supra vergleichbar wäre kostet mind. 50k aufwärts.


Es muss ja kein GTR sein, nen GTT ist nicht so viel "schlechter".


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es muss ja kein GTR sein, nen GTT ist nicht so viel "schlechter".


Naja, rein vom Aggregat her muss ich die Supra aber mit dem GTR vergleichen. Das waren ja damals die "konkurrierenden" Modelle. Aber klar, ein GTT ist nicht viel schlechter, beim RB25 geht aufjedenfall auch einiges wenn man was daran macht.

Ich würde auch nie den Subaru gegen, im vergleich dazu 08/15 Mercedes eintauschen. Der Subaru ist eben etwas nicht alltägliches.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2017)

Riverna, nimm nen W201 mit Baumuster 036 und Evolutionsstufe II, da hast du was außergewöhnliches


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Riverna, nimm nen W201 mit Baumuster 036 und Evolutionsstufe II, da hast du was außergewöhnliches



Und wer bezahlt das? Die gehen doch für mind. 6 stellig weg bei richtig gutem Zustand


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2017)

What? Sind die so gestiegen im Preis? 40-60 waren mein letzter Stand.

Edit:
Alter schwede, da hätte ich vor 3 Jahren kaufen müssen für 65. Tss.


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juni 2017)

Sind die GTR so krass im Preis gestiegen?

Meine zu wissen, dass der Besitzer des roten R34 aus Leipzig("skylinesusky") irgendwas um die 35-40k bezahlt hat?


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Sind die GTR so krass im Preis gestiegen?
> 
> Meine zu wissen, dass der Besitzer des roten R34 aus Leipzig("skylinesusky") irgendwas um die 35k bezahlt hat?


Ich denken, durch selbst importieren, kann man ein bisschen was sparen. Aber wenn man bspw. bei Mobile schaut geht es um den dreh los. Allerdings werden auch die Importe immer teurer. Der Markt sucht diese Autos aktuell sehr. Selbst R32 GTR gehen mittlerweile in preislich höhere Regionen. 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juni 2017)

Ja, gut wegen der 25 Jahre Regel bei den Amis kommen die natürlich langsam auch immer mehr.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir eher nen TTRS, M3 oder ne Supra holen.
> So teuer sind die MK4 auch wieder nicht.
> Oder halt gleich nen Skyline R33 oder R34.



Niemals würde ich mir einen Audi als Spaßauto holen... M3 reizt mich halt auch überhaupt nicht. 
Die MK4 TT Supra kostet halt mal eben das was ein Nissan 370Z Nismo neu kostet. Das ist mir zu teuer für ein gut und gerne 20 Jahre altes Auto. 

Skylines fallen raus, die interessieren mich nicht sonderlich. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es muss ja kein GTR sein, nen GTT ist nicht so viel "schlechter".



Wenn dann käm nur ein GTR in Frage, bei einem GTT kann ich auch gleich beim Subaru bleiben. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Riverna, nimm nen W201 mit Baumuster 036 und Evolutionsstufe II, da hast du was außergewöhnliches



Ansich ganz nettes Auto, aber mit den alten Benz kann ich persönlich nichts anfangen. Und unter 300PS ist es dann im Grunde auch schon wieder uninteressant. Abgesehen davon sind mir die Teile zu teuer, da kann ich mir auch gleich eine Supra kaufen die in meinen Augen alles besser kann 



janni851 schrieb:


> Der Markt sucht diese Autos aktuell sehr. Selbst R32 GTR gehen mittlerweile in preislich höhere Regionen.



R32 waren schon immer deutlich teurer als die R33. Einfach weil es der Gozilla ist und die R33 Modelle eh nicht sonderlich beliebt waren. Der R34 wird total gehypt weil Paul Walker mal in einen gepupst hat... aber Skyline (gerade die 33er) ist für mich mittlerweile die absolute Asi Karre. Da kommt selbst ein C63AMG nicht mit dem schlechten Ruf mit.


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> R32 waren schon immer deutlich teurer als die R33. Einfach weil es der Gozilla ist und die R33 Modelle eh nicht sonderlich beliebt waren. Der R34 wird total gehypt weil Paul Walker mal in einen gepupst hat... aber Skyline (gerade die 33er) ist für mich mittlerweile die absolute Asi Karre. Da kommt selbst ein C63AMG nicht mit dem schlechten Ruf mit.




Weiß halt nicht was die sich beim R33 gedacht haben 😅 der war schon schwer daneben was Leistung und Gewicht angeht, für einen Sportwagen.


Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2017)

C63 werden im Moment doch nur noch als Wertanlage gekauft und schimmeln dann in irgendwelchen Garagen. Die Alis vom Döner um die Ecke fahren die nicht, ist denen viel zu teuer. Und wenn doch, dann sind die Kisten quasi Totalschaden, weil noch nie eine Wartung dran gemacht wurde.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juni 2017)

Was muss man denn an einem C63 der 204er Reihe groß machen? Besseren Öl-Kühler kaufen und ansonsten normale Pflege. Das kommt immer auf die Verwendung an.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Weiß halt nicht was die sich beim R33 gedacht haben  der war schon schwer daneben was Leistung und Gewicht angeht, für einen Sportwagen.



Ein Skyline (egal welche Baureihe) ist kein Sportwagen, genau so wenig ist es ein Impreza oder eine Supra. Leistung ist beim Skyline das kleinste Problem, da sind selbst beim RB25 ohne Probleme und ohne viel Geldaufwand 450PS drin. Aber wie gesagt die Karren reizen mich nicht mehr sonderlich. Klar ein R33 GTR würde mir schon recht gut gefallen, für das Geld war der Eimer kostet kann ich mir dann aber auch eine Supra holen oder ein C63AMG plus einen Impreza. Skyline wird einfach zu sehr gehypt für das was er kann, mehr als schnell gerade aus und schön klingen können die Kisten leider auch nicht. Dazu noch das absolute Proleten Image...  Und 90% der Skyline Fahrer die ich kennengelernt habe, sind richtige Kevins.


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Skyline (egal welche Baureihe) ist kein Sportwagen, genau so wenig ist es ein Impreza oder eine Supra. Leistung ist beim Skyline das kleinste Problem, da sind selbst beim RB25 ohne Probleme und ohne viel Geldaufwand 450PS drin. Aber wie gesagt die Karren reizen mich nicht mehr sonderlich. Klar ein R33 GTR würde mir schon recht gut gefallen, für das Geld war der Eimer kostet kann ich mir dann aber auch eine Supra holen oder ein C63AMG plus einen Impreza. Skyline wird einfach zu sehr gehypt für das was er kann, mehr als schnell gerade aus und schön klingen können die Kisten leider auch nicht. Dazu noch das absolute Proleten Image...  Und 90% der Skyline Fahrer die ich kennengelernt habe, sind richtige Kevins.


Jaa okay, Sportwagen nicht, da hast du natürlich Recht. Trotzdem, gib den Subi nicht her 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Juni 2017)

Wie wäre es den mit nen IS-F hat aber kein turbo oder nen normalen und dan auf turbo umbauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Was muss man denn an einem C63 der 204er Reihe groß machen? Besseren Öl-Kühler kaufen und ansonsten normale Pflege. Das kommt immer auf die Verwendung an.


Kurze Ölwechselintervalle, Hinterachsölwechsel, Getriebeölwechsel, Bremse... Vorallem ist so eine Wartung relativ aufwendig zu machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2017)

Am C63 ist eigentlich auch nur der Motor gut, der Rest ist mMn auch nix. 
Vorallem die träge Automatik und das Interieur sind gewöhnungsbedürftig, ebenso das altbackene Infotainment.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2017)

Eim c63 ist ein Auto zum fahren, was will man mit Infotainment?

@Riverna, sorry, hatte deutlich niedrige Preise im Kopf, bin doch fast vom Stuhl gefallen, wegen der Preise.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eim c63 ist ein Auto zum fahren, was will man mit Infotainment?



Wenn ich ein Auto suchen würde nur zum Fahren würde es sicherlich kein übergewichtiger C63 sein.
Ein C63 ist halt ein Allrounder, ebenso wie M3, RS4 & co.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2017)

Das kann man ja durchaus so sehen, wäre bei mir auch so. Aber so entscheidend finde ich Infotainment jetzt nicht. Ich würde aber auch viele Autos  ohne großes Infotainment fahren. Ich brauch das z.B. nicht wirklich.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Jaa okay, Sportwagen nicht, da hast du natürlich Recht. Trotzdem, gib den Subi nicht her



Es ist noch lange nicht Spruchreif, aktuell ist es nur ein Gedanke  Hänge schon ziemlich an dem Wägelchen.



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mit nen IS-F hat aber kein turbo oder nen normalen und dan auf turbo umbauen.



Sowohl optisch als auch preislich nicht uninteressant. Genug Leistung hätte er auch ohne Turbo. Könnte man mal in der Hinterhand behalten.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch viele Autos  ohne großes Infotainment fahren. Ich brauch das z.B. nicht wirklich.



Mir ist sowas auch total egal, ich brauche weder Xenon, noch irgend ein Infotainment System, keine elektronischen Helfer, elektronische Sitzverstellung oder Regensensor. Wenn der Wagen es hat ok, wenn nicht auch ok. Das Radio im Subaru habe ich glaube maximal 4 mal benutzt. Die meiste Zeit gucken sich meine Beifahrer irgendwelche Youtube Videos beim Fahren an. Für mich ist es uninteressant.


----------



## janni851 (28. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es ist noch lange nicht Spruchreif, aktuell ist es nur ein Gedanke  Hänge schon ziemlich an dem Wägelchen.




An sich fährst du damit das Auto, was ich als jugendlicher haben wollte. War bzw ist nicht drin. Ist ein tolles Auto 


Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2017)

So ein C63 Turbo 4matic wär auch was für mich. ...
Die normalen C63 mit Fügel und Black Series Aero sehen zwar sehr geil aus(bester C63), das Fahrverhalten ist aber nichts für mich. Dauerquer mit viel Spaß dabei aber dabei halt nicht so flott. Ein Glück das das ESP eine Schleppmomentregelung hat, denn im 1. und 2. vom Gas gehen bei hoher Drehzahl ist wie Handbremse anreißen.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> An sich fährst du damit das Auto, was ich als jugendlicher haben wollte.



Ist bei mir nicht anders...


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kurze Ölwechselintervalle, Hinterachsölwechsel, Getriebeölwechsel, Bremse... Vorallem ist so eine Wartung relativ aufwendig zu machen.


Wir reden hier ja auch über V8 und 6.3 Liter Hubraum. Da gehört das dazu. Ich habe eine C63 Limo von 2009 mit Performance Paket für ein Jahr gefahren und das war völlig normal. Das Auto ist nicht zum Einkaufen fahren gedacht. 

Bzgl des Interieur stimme ich allerdings voll zu: langweilig und altbacken. Da waren ja schon die E46 BMWs besser ausgestattet.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2017)

Was arbeitet ihr eigentlich dass ihr euch solche Autos leisten könnt?! Jetzt fahr ich schon nen Benz und muss mich trotzdem fast schämen. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Juni 2017)

Gebraucht sind die ja nicht sonderlich teuer. Und manchmal liest man ja auch, dass mehr oder weniger alles ins Auto fließt.


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Juni 2017)

Der lief für ein Jahr über die Firma, wo ich aktuell arbeite und war auch gebraucht mit bereits 70k auf der Uhr. Hatte damals einen Preis von knapp 30k mit einem Jahr "Junge Sterne" Garantie. 

Absolut unwirtschaftliches Auto. Einmal volltanken und beim Starten direkt wieder 20 € Sprit verloren. Mittlerweile fahre ich klassisch Golf und bin zufrieden damit. Stecke mein Geld mehr in Technik für zuhause


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Was arbeitet ihr eigentlich dass ihr euch solche Autos leisten könnt?! Jetzt fahr ich schon nen Benz und muss mich trotzdem fast schämen. ��
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Die Frage ist denke ich weniger was man arbeitet oder verdient, sondern mehr --> wie viel Geld ist am Ende für "das" Auto über.
Mal angenommen ein Auto ist das (einzige) Hobby eines Menschen, welcher vielleicht ansonsten kaum hohe Ansprüche hat, dann ist alles mögliche machbar.
Brauchst ja nur mal aus Spaß ein Beispiel rechnen.....

Single männlich
Weg zur Arbeit 10km einfache Strecke
Verdienst: 2500€
Miete: 500€ warm (kleine Butze)
Nebenkosten (Handy, Internet, Strom) 200€
Einkäufe: 400€
= bleiben 1400 zum verprassen.

Oder noch anders, 2000€ verdienen, bei Eltern in der Bude wohnen, keine Nebenkosten, und vielleicht 200€ zum Einkauf beisteuern........bleibt unterm Strich noch mehr für das Auto über.

Gibt genug Leute, denen Urlaube, Discos, Essen gehen etc.pp nichts wert ist. 
So und mit dem Budget, und einer Jahresfahrleistung von 10-15tkm gehst du dann mal zum Hersteller deiner Wahl und fragst einfach mal: "Was bekomme ich für 800-900€ im Monat an Leasing?"
Oder noch anders.......du kaufst dir für z.B.: 50.000€ ein gebrauchtes Autos und zahlst das in 5 Jahren ganz einfach ab.
Gibt genug die das so machen.....


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Juni 2017)

Genau. Viele leasen oder finanzieren eben. Man sagt doch, dass 90% der Autos auf den Straßen den Banken gehören.

Zudem schmeißen manche Hersteller die Autos geradezu günstig auf den Markt. Einen aktuellen M4 bekommt man je nach Autohaus fast schon für 600-700 € monatliche Rate.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2017)

Wers braucht 
Ich bin froh, wenn ich die Kosten deutlich niedriger halten kann


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Absolut unwirtschaftliches Auto. Einmal volltanken und beim Starten direkt wieder 20 € Sprit verloren. Mittlerweile fahre ich klassisch Golf und bin zufrieden damit. Stecke mein Geld mehr in Technik für zuhause


Wie soll ein sportliches Auto wirtschaftlich sein?
Ein Sprinter tiefergelegt, mit Schalensitzen und 100PS Saugdiesel oder wie sieht ein wirtschaftliches und gleichzeitig sportliches Auto aus?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2017)

Naja, n Golf GTD dürfte dem zumindest in Ansätzen nahe kommen.
Sportlich ist da natürlich eher nur der Ansatz, aber Wirtschaftlich ist der als junger gebrauchter wohl doch.


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Juni 2017)

Ich auch. Gerade moderne Turbo-aufgeladene Motoren können schon tolle Kosten verursachen. Bei meinem Golf war die Magnet-Kupplung defekt, welche den Kompressor antreibt, der wiederum den Turbo antreibt. Das Ding hängt mit an der Wasserpumpe, daher darf dann das komplette Teil getauscht werden. Perfekte Bauweise.

Ich würde mir auch eher was Älteres und zuverlässiges gönnen. Aber Frau braucht Sitzheizung im Winter


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Juni 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie soll ein sportliches Auto wirtschaftlich sein?
> Ein Sprinter tiefergelegt, mit Schalensitzen und 100PS Saugdiesel oder wie sieht ein wirtschaftliches und gleichzeitig sportliches Auto aus?



Einen M4 kann man auch mit 10 Litern fahren 

Und wie Chris-W201-Fan schreibt: ein GTD ist spritzig und sparsam. Vielleicht muss man auch klären, was sportlich heißt. Ein Mini MK VII mit 130 PS ist auch sportlich.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2017)

Also ich kann mir trotz zwei Autos die im Unterhalt nicht die günstigsten sind immer noch Urlaub leisten, weg gehen und warmes Essen ist auch zum Monatsende noch drin. 

Dafür rauche ich nicht, Sauf nichts und gebe mein Geld nicht im Puff aus


----------



## ForceOne (29. Juni 2017)

@Riverna Darf man fragen was du verdienst?


----------



## Gast20180319 (29. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> @Riverna Darf man fragen was du verdienst?



Geld vermutlich ? 

Was haltet ihr davon ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2017)

Force, frag besser was er bekommt, verdient hätte er wahrscheinlich das doppelte


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> @Riverna Darf man fragen was du verdienst?



Google mal nach Gehalt Kfz Mechatroniker.  
Es ist definitiv zu wenig für das was ich alles machen muss, aber will mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Juni 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Google mal nach Gehalt Kfz Mechatroniker.
> Es ist definitiv zu wenig für das was ich alles machen muss, aber will mich nicht beschweren.



Das hätte ich auch lernen sollen....ich verkaufe die Teile dafür, aber kann sie (kaum) selber verbauen. Und man kann ja damit auch Nachbarschaftshilfe anbieten


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2017)

Addi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aus wie ein Triebwerk mit Stern. 
Der Ausschnitt ist ein bischen klein aber ich würde spontan auf om651 im Sprinter tippen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2017)

TBF, als ne A906-Nummer kann sogar ich dem Stuttgarter Automobilbauer zuordnen.
Aber der Block wirkt ein wenig nach nem VR Konzept, was ja zum Sprinter passen würde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Einen M4 kann man auch mit 10 Litern fahren
> 
> Und wie Chris-W201-Fan schreibt: ein GTD ist spritzig und sparsam. Vielleicht muss man auch klären, was sportlich heißt. Ein Mini MK VII mit 130 PS ist auch sportlich.


Wenn man ein sportliches Auto sportlich fährt dann steht niemals 10L/100 auf der Anzeige. Naja kommt halt auch drauf an was man als sportlich ansieht. Für manche ist es ja schon sportlich wenn man mit Golftasche im Kofferraum beim anfahren an der Ampel bis 4000 dreht.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Das hätte ich auch lernen sollen....ich verkaufe die Teile dafür, aber kann sie (kaum) selber verbauen. Und man kann ja damit auch Nachbarschaftshilfe anbieten



Schwarzarbeit lohnt sich meistens nicht, die Leuten wollen eh so gut wie nichts bezahlen. Aber den vollen Service einer Werkstatt haben. Aber man spart ein Haufen Geld wenn man die Reparaturen selber macht. Müsste ich die Kisten immer in die Werkstatt stellen, könnte ich mir das vermutlich nicht lange leisten.


----------



## Zoon (29. Juni 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Zudem schmeißen manche Hersteller die Autos geradezu günstig auf den Markt. Einen aktuellen M4 bekommt man je nach Autohaus fast schon für 600-700 € monatliche Rate.



Dass ist das eine aber die laufenden Kosten nicht ausser acht lassen. Bremsscheiben und Reifen rundum neu kostet beim M4 ein bisserl mehr als bei nem 316i  - bei ner Stino C Klasse im Vergleich zu nem AMG ebenso - aber da kann Badfrag sicher was zu erzählen da er bei Mercedes Benz arbeitet....


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Juni 2017)

Ich habe dem ja auch nicht widersprochen. Wenn ich mir ein Auto mit einem Listenpreis von über 100k kaufe, kann ich nicht erwarten, das ich mit geringeren Kosten als bei einem Polo mit 1.2 Litern zurecht komme. Größere Maschine, größerer Verschleiß. Aber das ist doch logisch


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2017)

Och das ist alles nur "geringfügig" teuer.  2-teilige Bremsscheiben und 265er Reifen kosten doch nix.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2017)

Der Satz Reifen mal eben 2000€ oder so. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2017)

Na sind nicht mal 2% vom Neupreis des Autos


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2017)

Hoher Kaufpreis = Hoher Ersatzteilpreis

War schon immer so und wird auch kein Hersteller ändern. Teile die gleich sind mit dem 0815 Auto, haben aber den selben Preis.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2017)

Nur, wenn alles gleich ist, ist es ja auch nichts besonderes, was wiederum nicht zieht, bei Kunden die 100k+ da lassen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit,

sind die Faltenbälge an den Stoßdämpfer eigentlich TÜV-relevant?


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2017)

Faltenbälge?
meinst du die Staubschutzkappen auf den Stoßdämpfer ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2017)

Das ist Herstellerabhägig Fatlace, habe damals für BASF Polyurethanes, die ja sowas Bauen, sowohl Kappen als auch Faltenbälge gehabt.

Die Dinger Kosten doch nix, wenn defekt, tauschen, ist auch für die Dämpfer besser.


----------



## fatlace (1. Juli 2017)

Ok hatte bis jetzt nur Kappen gesehen 
kosten nix, aber dafür fahrwerk raus und wieder alles neu vermessen lassen, ist schon ein wenig aufwand


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2017)

Raus? Ok, wenns so aufwändig ist, sollte man ggf schauen ob man ne Alternative findet. Beim Passat 3B5 hinten war das kein so großes Ding.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2017)

Ich meine diese Staubschutzteil, die über die Dämpferstange gezogen sind. Die schwarzen Dinger hier: klick mich

Um die zu tauschen, muss das Federbein vorne raus und dann das Fahrwerk vermessen werden...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2017)

Hab sowas schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr getauscht.
Aber damals war es einfach Domlager runter, Feder raus, Schutz tauschen und wieder zusammen.
Eingestellt werden musste da garnichts, teilweise brauchte nicht mal die Feder runter.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2017)

Beim E65 ist es leider anders.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2017)

Also die Abstandswarnung in meinem Benz ändert echt meine Fahrweise, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 😉 Ich merke das, dass wenn ich "normal" über die Autobahn fahre (120 bis 130km/h) ich einen höheren Abstand einhalte. Dazwischwn geschoben hat sich bis jetzt übrigens auch noch keiner.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## teachmeluv (1. Juli 2017)

Kann hier jemand einen guten Laden für handelsübliche Turbolader für VW MK5 empfehlen? Der originale kostet 900€, da kann man sich ja direkt einen von TTE kaufen.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> sind die Faltenbälge an den Stoßdämpfer eigentlich TÜV-relevant?



Ja ist es, aber kaum ein Prüfer wird deswegen ein Fahrzeug durchfallen lassen. Wird in der Regel nur als Bemerkung dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2017)

Super, danke Dir.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2017)

@Amon: Freut mich dass du da keine Scham hast das zuzugeben. Also vielleicht​ doch nicht so schrecklich die moderne Technik.


----------



## janni851 (2. Juli 2017)

Habe mich jetzt nach all dem hin und her von meinem Corsa getrennt und mich vergrößert. Mein Händler hatte neue Opel Astra als Jubiläumsfahrzeuge vor Ort (Neuwagenpreis abzgl 20%) und da habe ich zugeschlagen. 

Der hier ist es geworden:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

Glückwunsch! Ist auch ein schöner Wagen.

Edit: Olstyle, wieso sollte ich mich auch schämen? Mir ist das halt echt aufgefallen. Wenn ich dann doch mal schneller fahren will geht die Lampe schon noch oft genug an. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2017)

@janni851: Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen.

@Amon: Kannst Du bei Deinem einstellen, wie nah der auffahren darf?


----------



## janni851 (3. Juli 2017)

Danke Leute. Kann es kaum erwarten ihn abzuholen  

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zoon (3. Juli 2017)

zum Thema Unterhaltskosten AMG:

AMG = Adieu mein Geld? Kostenexplosion in einigen Werkstatten! - YouTube

"Adieu Mein Geld" ;D

Leider vergesen das aber immer noch viele die günsig beim Fähnchenhändler Ali ein AMG / M / RS wasauchimer schießen und bein ersten großen Service geht das Geheule los.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Juli 2017)

Find das sowieso peinlich. Wie oft ich schon gehört habe, dass die ganzen Alis sich nen AMG kaufen, den Service dann noch 5000km überziehen und dann wieder verkaufen. Aber hauptsache mal 6 Monate AMG fahren, während zu Hause im Plattenbau der Putz selbst innen von den Wänden bröckelt. ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

Die Mieten sich auch immer die dicken Benz, um dann vor der Disco prollen zu können.  Sieht man immer schön die ganzen dicken Autos mit Leihwagenkennzeichen rumstehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2017)

Gibt wohl auch viele, die in der Familie für so ein Auto das Geld zusammenschmeißen und jeder einen Tag in der Woche fahren darf


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

@Zeiss Da hab ich mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt. Vatte noch keine Heit mal ins Ha dbuch zu schauen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Gibt wohl auch viele, die in der Familie für so ein Auto das Geld zusammenschmeißen und jeder einen Tag in der Woche fahren darf


Darum sind das meistens auch >5 Türer  denn wenn die Familie ruft müssen alle reinpassen.


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> zum Thema Unterhaltskosten AMG:
> 
> AMG = Adieu mein Geld? Kostenexplosion in einigen Werkstatten! - YouTube
> 
> .



Hab ich heut auch gekuckt, als ich auf dem Klo gehockt hab. 

Was isn das für ein Typ, der sich aufregt, weil sein Auto beim Rückwärtsfahren mit leichtem Lenkeinschlag irgendwie knackt?


----------



## dsdenni (3. Juli 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Hab ich heut auch gekuckt, als ich auf dem Klo gehockt hab.
> 
> Was isn das für ein Typ, der sich aufregt, weil sein Auto beim Rückwärtsfahren mit leichtem Lenkeinschlag irgendwie knackt?


Würdest du es etwa in Ordnung finden wenn dein Auto (was ja nich grad das älteste/billigste ist) sowas macht?


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2017)

Das is ein mechanisches Ding. Da wird immer was knacken. Sinnlos sich darüber aufzutreten.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2017)

Also bei meinem 8er knackt nichts und das Auto ist Baujahr 1991..


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Würdest du es etwa in Ordnung finden wenn dein Auto (was ja nich grad das älteste/billigste ist) sowas macht?


Die meisten Geräuschbeanstandungen im Gewährleistungszeitraum kann man nur mit Richtmicro und 120db Verstärkung grade so hören.  Sind fast immer total harmlose Geräusche, die alle anderen Autos auch machen.


----------



## meik19081999 (3. Juli 2017)

Apropos knacken, bei unserem Mercedes W211 E230 Mopf knackt es irgendwo im vorderen Bereich, aber nur ab und zu wenn man die Breme betätigt, unabhängig wie Stark man bremst oder in welche Richtung man lenkt.

Es hört sich an wie ein Teil welches auf Spannung gehalten wird und beim betätigen der Bremse von dieser Spannung gelöst wird und es kommt ein metallisch klingendes Geräusch/Knacken zum Vorschein.

Lokalisieren konnten wir es nicht wirklich, habe eine wage Vermutung es könnte eine Art Querlenker sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2017)

Schau dir mal die Traggelenke an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2017)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


Alle Gelenke und Zugstreben neu machen, kann beim 211er nie schaden.  Nen paar neue Koppelstangen auch gleich mit reinwerfen, wenn man schonmal dabei ist.


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

So Wertgutachten Classic Data ist da 26000€ ist der W126 jetzt wert. Mal schauen wie teuer die Versicherung jetzt ist. In 2 Jahren 10000€ Wertzuwachs.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2017)

Was haste? 260, 300, 420, 500 oder 560?


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

560 se


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2017)

Ui einer von nur 1279 gebauten,  sehr nett.


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

Jap in Signalrot
Erst Besitz


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2017)

Ah, geh, das ja schlimm, 355 wäre mir da lieber


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

Das passt dem auch aber dann mit hellem Leder 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2017)

Nein, bei 355 muss blaues Velour rein.


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

Das geht auch noch. Besser als das blaue Leder. Ich finde in ne s Klasse gehört Leder


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2017)

Den hatte ich so schon vor mir, war zum Kauf angeboten, 8900€, damals, heute wäre der wohl wie deiner bei 24+


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

Das denke ich auch es liegen viele mittlerweile bei mehr wie 20t Euro 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

Wenn man welche findet


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2017)

Na ich bleib eh bei meinem W201


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

Der w126 bei uns genauso wie der integrale der auch Wertzuwachs hatte


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Juli 2017)

Ist bei mir eher ne Herzensangelegenheit, da der Familiengeschichte ist.
Selbst wenn der Wert verliert ist mir das egal


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2017)

Sebastian95 schrieb:


> So Wertgutachten Classic Data ist da 26000€ ist der W126 jetzt wert. Mal schauen wie teuer die Versicherung jetzt ist. In 2 Jahren 10000€ Wertzuwachs.



Nicht böse sein, aber ein Classic Data Gutachten ist herzlich wenig wert... Da können auch 100.000€ drauf stehen, wenn es dafür keinen Markt gibt oder keiner wirkliches Interesse an den Fahrzeugen hat, sieht es ziemlich mau aus. Ist eher interessant um den Zustand festzuhalten, im Falle eines Totalverlustes, wegen "erhaltungswürdig" oder eben nicht... Oder ein Gegenbeispiel: ein 850CSi liegt laut ClassicData in Zustand 2 bei 41k€ (Stand Ende 2016). Schau mal die Preise bei Autoscout24.de, die für den CSi aufgerufen werden...

Aber der W126 ist schon ein tolles Auto, wobei mir da C126 eher gefällt.


----------



## Sebastian95 (3. Juli 2017)

So ist es halt. Uns geht es um den ausgewiesenen wiederbeschaffungswert wegen Versicherung. 
Ja der c126 hat was damals hat mein Opa halt die Limousine gewollt eigentlich die langversion aber die Garage war zu kurz. [emoji23]



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2017)

Zeiss hier spielt aber auch die Seltenheit eines 560SE gegenüber dem SEL mit rein.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2017)

Vom 560SE wurden lat Wikipedia 1252 Stück gebaut, vom 850CSi 1510, nimmt sich also nicht viel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2017)

Die Preise doch auch nicht 

Die Wertgutachten sind natürlich nicht 1:1 ein Kaufpreis.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2017)

Wertgutachten hat mit dem Kaufpreis (= Marktpreis) rein gar nichts zu tun. Das ist das, was ich die ganze Zeit schon sage.


----------



## Zoon (4. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Mieten sich auch immer die dicken Benz, um dann vor der Disco prollen zu können.  Sieht man immer schön die ganzen dicken Autos mit Leihwagenkennzeichen rumstehen.




hier genauso wenn in Schwerin vor gewissen Clubs die AMG parken und man am Nummernschild erkennt die sind alle bei AVIS zugelassen 




Seabound schrieb:


> Was isn das für ein Typ, der sich aufregt, weil sein Auto beim Rückwärtsfahren mit leichtem Lenkeinschlag irgendwie knackt?



Wenn du irgendwas zwischen 80 und 100 Tausend Euro für nen neuen AMG bezahlst und zudem auch noch der Name Mercedes Benz für Qualität stehen sollte dann darf da nichts knacken... Wäre das ein Dacia für 8000 Euro würde ich auch sagen "scheissdrauf" ... zudem hat er ja Garantie auf das Teil dann hat er schließlich ja auch das Anrecht auf Nachbesserung.




Zeiss schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, aber ein Classic Data Gutachten ist herzlich wenig wert... Da können auch 100.000€ drauf stehen, wenn es dafür keinen Markt gibt oder keiner wirkliches Interesse an den Fahrzeugen hat.



Brauch man sich nur die üblich verdächtigen Oldtimermessen anschauen was teilweise für Mondpreise für Autos aufgerufen werden - ich rede nciht von seltenen ferraris die nur 100 mal gebaut wurden sondern von stino Young Oldtimern wie Golf 1, auch schon 2  - Mercedes W124 und Co.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2017)

Naja beim W124 muss man sehr genau hinsehen, da gibt es durchaus seltene Versionen, beim Golf2 auch.

Zeiss, bzgl. Gutachten im allgemeinen hast du ja recht, aber wirklich gut erhaltene 560 SE sind eben keine Ramschware


----------



## s-icon (4. Juli 2017)

Eben ein neues Auto bestellt Freu mich schon drauf und darauf euch paar Bilder zeigen zu können, endlich wird die Familie komplett


----------



## janni851 (4. Juli 2017)

Kann man jetzt ganz dreist bei einem Porsche als Profilbild auf nen 911 GT2 tippen?😅

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Zeiss, bzgl. Gutachten im allgemeinen hast du ja recht, aber wirklich gut erhaltene 560 SE sind eben keine Ramschware



Habe ich ja auch nicht behaltet. Es gibt eben Differenzen zwischen dem "Wert im Gutachten" und dem "Wiederbeschaffungswert". Um beim CSi-Beispiel zu bleiben, was bringt mir das Gutachten, wo steht "Zustand 2, Wert 30.000€", wenn der günstigste CSi bei Autoscout bei 50.000€ liegt. Du verstehst?


----------



## Flybarless (4. Juli 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt ganz dreist bei einem Porsche als Profilbild auf nen 911 GT2 tippen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Wenn er gerade erst bestellt hat halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Der neue GT2 war doch schon vor seiner Präsentation
ausverkauft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich unbegrenzt Geld für Porsches verprassen könnte, dann würde ich mir lieber nen 917, 956 und 911 GT1 kaufen. Das waren echt geniale Autos. Die neuen "Sportwagen" von Porsche mit Lenkradheizung, Navi und Soundsystem...


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich unbegrenzt Geld für Porsches verprassen könnte, dann würde ich mir lieber nen 917, 956 und 911 GT1 kaufen. Das waren echt geniale Autos. Die neuen "Sportwagen" von Porsche mit Lenkradheizung, Navi und Soundsystem...



Diese Rennwagen wirst du auch mit "unbegrenzt Geld" nicht bekommen......die stehen in Museen.....und die 3-4 restaurierten Wagen, werden ihren Besitzer niemals wechseln.
Ich würde mir einen unverbastelten Carrera GT zulegen...........in meinen Augen eines der schönten Autos der Welt.....und der klang ist einfach mal anders + genial.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2017)

Man kann alles mit Geld kaufen. Ja alles.


----------



## janni851 (4. Juli 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Wenn er gerade erst bestellt hat halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Der neue GT2 war doch schon vor seiner Präsentation
> ausverkauft.


Das war leicht ironisch gemeint 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann alles mit Geld kaufen. Ja alles.



Nicht wirklich.


----------



## s-icon (4. Juli 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Wenn er gerade erst bestellt hat halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich. Der neue GT2 war doch schon vor seiner Präsentation
> ausverkauft.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2017)

Zeiss, natürlich verstehe ich das, nur passt der Wert, meiner Recherche nach, recht gut


----------



## STSLeon (5. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht wäre das hier noch eine Alternative:

Porsche 917 aus Steve McQueens "Le Mans" wird versteigert - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sebastian95 (5. Juli 2017)

@ Chris @Zeiss Bei unsrem Delta steht als wert 28000 und Wiederbeschaffung 35000€ Beim rostfreien benz mit Orginallack  stehen 2000€ weniger wertgutachten wert als  er als Wiederbeschaffung ausgewiesen hat.
@ s-Icon welcher ist es dann jetzt geworden..der gt2 laut deinem smiley?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juli 2017)

Seb, das klingt beim Benz, wie ich schon sagte, recht Marktnah.
Ein Delta ist ja eh ein Fall für sich.


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2017)

Sebastian95 schrieb:


> @ s-Icon welcher ist es dann jetzt geworden..der gt2 laut deinem smiley?



Es ist ein GT2RS
Damit ist die GT Familie mit GT2RS, GT3RS und GT4 für mich erstmal fertig.


----------



## Sebastian95 (5. Juli 2017)

Dann werde ich mal gespannt auf Bilder warten[emoji3]


----------



## janni851 (5. Juli 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Es ist ein GT2RS
> Damit ist die GT Familie mit GT2RS, GT3RS und GT4 für mich erstmal fertig.


Sollte ich jetzt professionell mit der Glaskugel arbeiten? 

Glückwunsch 👌

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2017)

Danke 
Bilder kommen dann, dauert aber noch.
Mercedes hat mich vor 4 Wochen zu einer Fahrveranstaltung mit dem GTC und GTR eeingeladen, eigentlich auchh ganz interessante Autos


----------



## fatlace (5. Juli 2017)

schön wen man sich solche Träume erfüllen kann
Hätte ich das Geld, wäre Porsche immer an erster Stelle, für mich kann da keine andere Marke mithalten


----------



## s-icon (5. Juli 2017)

Danke, aber auch der CS macht mir sehr viel spaß


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Juli 2017)

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Autos nicht auch irgendwann zurück gerufen werden müssen 

Aber Glückwunsch! Persönlich mag ich den 997 GT2 am Liebsten.


----------



## fatlace (7. Juli 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Danke, aber auch der CS macht mir sehr viel spaß



Glaub ich gern, mir macht er auch jede menge spass 

Heute nochmal da sgewinde ein wenig verstellt, jetzt bin ich erstmal zufrieden mit der tiefe 
nächstes jahr gibts 19" felgen, dann kann sich der hobel denk ich mal sehen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2017)

Heute erstmal bei VLN gewesen, knapp über 100 Liter Super+ verqualmt und tonnenweise Fliegen gesammelt.  Der kurze 6. Gang ist echt klasse auf der Bahn. Bis 170 braucht man nicht zurückschalten und beschleunigt trotzdem noch anständig.

Erstaunlicherweise musste ich heute auf der Bahn nur einige Male stark bremsen aber keine Vollbresungen hinlegen. 


Dafür hat ein Passat fast den Octavia RS hinter mir abgeräumt. 
3 spurige Bahn, rechts fast nichts los(alle 500m mal ein Auto), in der Mitte fährt ein Passat mit ca. 140km/h, davor in der Mitte noch ein Passat mit 200-300 Meter Abstand zum anderen und ca. 130 km/h.
Ich bin links mit 240-250 beschleunigend, hinter mir ein Octavia RS mit genug Abstand, versucht dran zu bleiben.  (hatte ihn vorher überholt)

Plötzlich fährt der hintere Passat ca. 150m vor mir einfach nach links! (warum auch immer)
Ich bremse realtiv stark und mache Lichthupe. Der Passat macht einen typischen Angstschlenker wieder zurück auf seine Spur, hatte wohl pauschal gar nicht in den Spiegel geguckt.
Ich gehe wieder von der Bremse und gebe Vollgas.(hatte schon bis auf ca. 160 km/h gebremst) Der Octavia hinter mir ist durch die Bremsung natürlich näher gekommen, hatte aber noch ganz gut Dampf drauf.
Plötzlich macht der hintere Passat den ultimativen Zick-Zack-Move und schießt hinter mir wieder auf die linke Spur, damit er irgendwann mal mit seinem "enormen" Überschuss den Passat vor ihm überholen kann.
Selbstverständlich wieder ohne in den Spiegel zu gucken.
Ich gucke in den Rückspiegel... Na, wer von beiden geht jetzt fliegen? Dann gehts aber grade nochmal gut und der Octavia schlingert wild lichthupend auf die Mittelspur. 

Leute gibt es... unglaublich. Vollkommen überfordert einen Spiegel zu benutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2017)

Riegelt der S3 auch bei Tacho 259 ab oder kommt da noch mehr?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2017)

Tacho 267 und GPS 257.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2017)

Also auch nicht wirklich schnell für 300PS.


----------



## HordyH (9. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also auch nicht wirklich schnell für 300PS.



Bitte was? Echte 260 nicht schnell?
Nach deiner Aussage sollten also alle Autos mit 500 ,600 ps + über 400 km/h fahren oder wie?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2017)

(End)Geschwindigkeit ist ja nicht alles.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Juli 2017)

PS sind auch nicht alles.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Bitte was? Echte 260 nicht schnell?
> Nach deiner Aussage sollten also alle Autos mit 500 ,600 ps + über 400 km/h fahren oder wie?


Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass 260km/h nicht schnell sind, sondern für 300PS nicht schnell.
Bitte erstmal richtig lesen was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2017)

Aber ist da doch wahrscheinlich auch nicht die echte Endgeschwindigkeit sondern die Abreglung bei "250".


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also auch nicht wirklich schnell für 300PS.


Ohne Limiter geht da noch ein bischen.  Mit VMAX Aufhebung von MTM geht der 265 km/h also 275 Tacho. Ist schon ganz ok für so eine Scheunentor Front.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> . Ist schon ganz ok für so eine Scheunentor Front.


Was ist dann die front bei einem crafter/sprinter? Seitenansicht eines voll beladenen Kontainerschiff`s? Steigerungsform für LKW???
Die steigerung der vmax ist aber nicht sonderlich hoch. Da kann man den begrenzer auch drin lassen. Ist da eigentlich abrupt schluß, oder quält er sich bei den letzten km/h?


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aber ist da doch wahrscheinlich auch nicht die echte Endgeschwindigkeit sondern die Abreglung bei "250".


Natürlich. Da solche Autos in der Regel bei Neukauf noch mit 2 Jahren oder mehr an Garantie raus gegeben werden, sichern sich die Hersteller mit dem Vmax vor unnötigem Verschleiß und daraus entstehenden Kosten im Zuge dieser Garantie ab. Nur die vom Hersteller zertifizierten 'Tuner' dürfen die Leistung entsprechend erhöhen, so wie MTM, AC Schnitzer, Brabus etc. Das lassen die sich aber auch fürstlich bezahlen


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2017)

Werden mittlerweile allen Ernstes externe Tuner zertifiziert? Ich meine dass ein M, AMG, OPC oder Polestar die Garantie erhält ist klar, aber MTM?


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Juli 2017)

Bei MTM bin ich mir beim aktuellen Portfolio nicht sicher, aber AC Schnitzer auf jeden Fall. Da kannst du z.B. für einen M4 eine Box für Leistungssteigerung bekommen, die mal gerade so 50 PS bringt, aber 4-5 k kostet. Alternativen wie die JB4-Box aus den USA (gibt's auch mit deutschem TÜV) kostet 900€, bringt mehr als 100 PS, ist aber eben nicht über die Garantie abgedeckt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist da eigentlich abrupt schluß, oder quält er sich bei den letzten km/h?



Bei mir hatte ich das letzte Mal das Gefühl, dass kurz vom Begrenzer schon Leistung zurück genommen wird.
Und ich hab ja eigentlich nur 220PS.
Laut Tacho ist halt genau bei 259km/h Schluss.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte ich das letzte Mal das Gefühl, dass kurz vom Begrenzer schon Leistung zurück genommen wird.
> Und ich hab ja eigentlich nur 220PS.
> Laut Tacho ist halt genau bei 259km/h Schluss.


Welches Auto? Klingt nach E888 Motor.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte ich das letzte Mal das Gefühl, dass kurz vom Begrenzer schon Leistung zurück genommen wird.


Mich interessiert es ja nur, weil ich bis jetzt, bis auf eine ausnahme, noch kein auto mit geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung hatte. Besagte ausnahme war vor langer zeit ein polo gti mit 120 ps (leihauto). Der war mit 195 km/h angegeben, zog bis dahin auch wie sau, aber dann ist man quasi gegen eine wand gefahren... einfach schlagartig schluß... selbst berg-ein. 
Meine privaten gefährte fahren ja, mangels ps, so schnell wie eben geht. Entweder die ps reichen nicht für mehr (1.4er golf, 1.9er TDI golf, caddy) oder man kommt im letzten gang in drehzahlbereiche, wo der turbo nicht mehr ausreichend ladedruck bringt. (passat)


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was ist dann die front bei einem crafter/sprinter? Seitenansicht eines voll beladenen Kontainerschiff`s? Steigerungsform für LKW???
> Die steigerung der vmax ist aber nicht sonderlich hoch. Da kann man den begrenzer auch drin lassen. Ist da eigentlich abrupt schluß, oder quält er sich bei den letzten km/h?


Ist ziemlich abrupt Schluss. Wenn man Bergrunter in den Begrenzer fährt, dann merkt man richtig einen kleinen Ruck. Auf grader Strecke ist es ein bischen sanfter.

Man sieht es dann sofort am Spritverbrauch das der abfällt und der Ladedruck runter geht. Ist man einmal im Begrenzer und lässt Vollgas stehen, ist es wie mit Tempomat fahren.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Welches Auto? Klingt nach E888 Motor.



Octavia RS, sollte EA888 sein.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Octavia RS, sollte EA888 sein.


Wenn es Generation 3 ist (ca ab 2015), kannste da ja auch noch was raus holen aus der Kiste. Wäre der R400 jemals gekommen, wären 400 PS damit drin gewesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2017)

Man kann aus jedem 2.0 TFSI ca. 800PS rausholen. ...ist dann halt nicht mehr alles Serie. Es geht immer, die Frage ist halt wieviel Geld man in die Hand nehmen möchte. Für 800 PS sind dann mal ganz locker 30000-35000€ nur für den Motor fällig.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. Juli 2017)

Bis ca 400 PS kannste das aber mit Serienlader


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2017)

Glaube kaum, das man 400PS mit dem Serienlader hinkriegt.
Vor allem sind beim 5E, meine ich, schon alleine 5 verschiedene Lader verbaut.
Der Frontantrieb ist mit den 220PS schon leicht überfordert, da werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr Leistung reinknallen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Frontantrieb ist mit den 220PS schon leicht überfordert, da werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr Leistung reinknallen.



Was dann aber eher an den Reifen liegt 
Würde die Grenze bei so etwa 350-400ps (mit VAQ) sehen, danach kann man von überfordert sprechen.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juli 2017)

Hey Leute! Meine Hupe geht noch! 

Hab die am Wochenende das erste Mal seit 3 Jahren wieder gehört... War aber auch klar, war mein erster Trip nach Bella Italia seit 2014.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was dann aber eher an den Reifen liegt
> Würde die Grenze bei so etwa 350-400ps (mit VAQ) sehen, danach kann man von überfordert sprechen.


Soll ich jetzt Slicks drauf machen oder was?
Oder vielleicht den ganzen Antriebstrang umbauen?


----------



## Zeiss (10. Juli 2017)

Ist halt ein bauartbedingter Mangel


----------



## janni851 (10. Juli 2017)

Man kann einen Fronttriebler schon so konstruieren, das er das abhaben kann, siehe Astra OPC mit 280 PS und teilweise modifiziert mehr. Man muss es nur als Hersteller wollen 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Aber wer will das? Die Leistung ist auf 4 Rädern viel besser verteilt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt Slicks drauf machen oder was?
> Oder vielleicht den ganzen Antriebstrang umbauen?



Ein guter UHP/EHP sollte dicke reichen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein guter UHP/EHP sollte dicke reichen


Ab 150 km/h gradeaus. 
Selbst mein S3 macht ja schon bei Nässe im 1. und 2. Gang Powerslides. Im trockenen nur im 1. Gang.


----------



## dsdenni (10. Juli 2017)

Das FWD gut funktionieren kann sieht man ja am Civic Type R.


----------



## 4B11T (10. Juli 2017)

Als ehemaliger Besitzer eines FWD Autos mit >320 PS und über 440Nm ist man diesbezüglich geheilt. Nein, sowas brauche ich nicht mehr. Auch nicht in Form eines Civic Type R, an jeder Ampel macht man sich zum Honk.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Als ehemaliger Besitzer eines FWD Autos mit >320 PS und über 440Nm ist man diesbezüglich geheilt. Nein, sowas brauche ich nicht mehr. Auch nicht in Form eines Civic Type R, *an jeder Ampel macht man sich zum Honk*.



...warum, war die Kupplung kaputt?


----------



## 4B11T (10. Juli 2017)

ich denke du weißt schon was ich gemeint habe, aber die Dosierung zwischen der maximal übertragbaren Kraft und durchdrehenden Rädern ist sehr schwierig, wenn dir unvermittelt der Turbo reinhaut. Du musst nach dem anfahren quasi Gaswegnehmen um das spoolen des Turbos auszugleichen und keine Traktion zu verlieren oder ein Eingreifen der Elektronik zu verhindern.

Ok, im Evo hab jetzt ein DSG, aber trotzdem: egal ob Nässe oder sonstwas: Pedal runter und tschüss!


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2017)

Das bei "Pedal runter" Allrad quasi immer besser (beim Anfahren) ist, will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen.
Aber "normal" los fahren, ob nun langsam oder zügig geht genau so auch mit 2 angetriebenen rädern.
Halt früh schalten und Pedal "nicht ganz runter".


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Juli 2017)

Das ist auch so richtig gut fürs Material. Immer alles auf die Zylinder drücken


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Das ist auch so richtig gut fürs Material. Immer alles auf die Zylinder drücken



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Juli 2017)

Im ersten Gang voll anfahren. Wenn du halt schnell los willst, geht es ja nur mit "Pedal to the Metal". Auf Dauer würde ich aber davon abraten.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Im ersten Gang voll anfahren. Wenn du halt schnell los willst, geht es ja nur mit "Pedal to the Metal". Auf Dauer würde ich aber davon abraten.



Was...ach so ja, logisch.
Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das auch mit 400NM und (was weiß ich) 300PS auf der Vorderachse, ein normales anfahren, ohne sich zum "Honk" zu machen, möglich ist.


----------



## hazelol (10. Juli 2017)

mit feingefühl im fuß sicher. wenn man allerdings nur 2 pedelstellungen kennt wirds schwer.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2017)

Den ersten Gang nutze ich bei manuellem Getriebe wirklich nur zum anfahren und schalte direkt in den 2. sobald die Kiste halbwegs in Bewegung ist.  Mich regt das immer schon auf, wenn meine Freundin, den 1. Gang bis 40km/h "ausfährt".


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2017)

Vorgestern am Ring zwangsweise mal Aral 102 getankt anstatt normalem 98er und ich muss sagen beim S3 macht sich das auf jeden Fall deutlich bemerkbar. Von der Leistung her nicht, aber das einprogrammierte Mini-Anti-Lag ist signifikant lauter. Man spürt es jetzt richtig im Fußraum, das war vorher nicht ansatzweise so doll. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Mich regt das immer schon auf, wenn meine Freundin, den 1. Gang bis 40km/h "ausfährt".


Deine Freundin macht das richtig!  Da kommen wenigstens mehr als 2 Autos über eine grüne Ampel. Mich regen diese Eco-Schleicher immer brutalst auf, die langsamer als ein Schwerlastransport an der Ampel anfahren. Genau deswegen entstehen Staus in der Stadt.


----------



## Amon (10. Juli 2017)

Ich mach das aber auch so wie er und bin meistens schneller weg als die, die hinter mir stehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> ..., an jeder Ampel macht man sich zum Honk.


Jede Ampel ist dann doch ein bisschen übertrieben, aber bei Regen auf der Haltelinie bin ich auch schon mal gut rumgerockt ohne das zu wollen.


----------



## s-icon (10. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Natürlich. Da solche Autos in der Regel bei Neukauf noch mit 2 Jahren oder mehr an Garantie raus gegeben werden, sichern sich die Hersteller mit dem Vmax vor unnötigem Verschleiß und daraus entstehenden Kosten im Zuge dieser Garantie ab. Nur die vom Hersteller zertifizierten 'Tuner' dürfen die Leistung entsprechend erhöhen, so wie MTM, AC Schnitzer, Brabus etc. Das lassen die sich aber auch fürstlich bezahlen



Quatsch, bei AC Schnitzer, MTM, Abt, Brabus etc verfällt die Werksgarantie.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wenn es Generation 3 ist (ca ab 2015), kannste da ja auch noch was raus holen aus der Kiste. Wäre der R400 jemals gekommen, wären 400 PS damit drin gewesen.



Nein, der Oktavia RS hat den kleinen Lader, das hat nichts mit der dritten Generation zu tun.


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Juli 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Quatsch, bei AC Schnitzer, MTM, Abt, Brabus etc verfällt die Werksgarantie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, der Oktavia RS hat den kleinen Lader, das hat nichts mit der dritten Generation zu tun.


Nix Quatsch. AC Schnitzer Produkte sind sogar für Leasing-Fahrzeuge freigegeben. Es sei denn, das hat sich in den letzten zwei Jahren geändert oder das gilt nur für die BMW Ketten wie Procar oder Euler etc

Das mit dem Octavia 5E lasse ich gerne offen, aber ich weiß, dass der Motor baugleich mit dem aktuellen GTI vor Facelift ist. 

Ich verkaufe ähnliche Produkte und erstelle auch TÜV-Gutachten dafür und da werden diese Fahrzeuge alle in einer Reihe aufgeführt.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2017)

Der Motor ist von Audi, wurde jedenfalls von denen hergestellt.
Aber zum Thema Reifen, ich hab Pirelli P Zero drauf.
Also nicht unbedingt die schlechtesten Reifen.
Es ist ja nicht nur wenn man im ersten mal zackiger anfährt, sondern auch bei engen Kurven oder wenn man ordentlich rausbeschleunigen will.
Ab dem dritten Gang im trockenen geht es meist, über nasse Fahrbahn reden wir lieber nicht.


----------



## s-icon (10. Juli 2017)

Doch es ist quatsch, denn die Garantie verfällt immer. 
Aber ABT, AC Schnitzer etc bieten meist eine Ersatzgarantie an, aber es ist keine Werksgarantie mehr vorhanden.

Sowohl Oktavia RS, als auch GTI/ GTI Performance, schaffen keine 400ps mit Serienlader. Dafür ist ein IS38 Lader aus dem Golf R/CS/S3/Cupra nötig.


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Juli 2017)

Habe ich jemals Werksgarantie geschrieben? Ich denke, es war nur Garantie.


----------



## s-icon (10. Juli 2017)

Du meinst eine normale Garantie, keine Werksgarantie? Die kann dir jeder Hinterhoftuner anbieten. Es gelten aber andere Garantiebedingungen, als normale Werksgarantie.
Dafür muss man nicht zu einem "zertifizierten" Tuner, von was denn überhaupt zertifiziert?
Wieso sollte nur ein "zertifizierter" die Vmax begrenzung aufheben können? Das kann ebenfalls jeder


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Juli 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass du eine 3.000 € Garantie mit einer Werkstatt alá "Timos Tuning Schmiede" vergleichen kannst. Und natürlich vom Hersteller zertifiziert (war die Frage ernst gemeint?). Selbst einige Oettinger-Artikel haben mittlerweile originale VW-Teilenummern.

Und bei Schnitzer speziell hätte ja der Hinweis auf "darf in Leasingfahrzeugen" verbaut werden, schon Aussagekraft haben müssen. Du scheinst Ahnung zu haben, daher muss ich dir nicht erklären, was du mit Produkten von RaceChip oder vergleichbarem im originalen Steuergerät hinterlässt. Und Schnitzer steigert die Leistung auch über Ladedruck, was man nachverfolgen kann, hat aber keine Auswirkung auf den Restwert des Wagens bei der Rückgabe, das andere schon.


----------



## s-icon (10. Juli 2017)

Die Garantien sind durchaus vergleichbar, denn bei Garantieversicherungen gibt es immer eine höchstgrenze bei AC Schnitzer zb. bei 10-13k.

Darf in Leasingfahrzeugen verbaut werden hat keine Bedeutung, denn der Händler entscheidet das letztendlich, er nimmt das Auto ja auch zurück. Wenn er gleichzeitig AC Schnitzer vertreibt, dann ist es klar, dass er den Karren auch wieder zurück nimmt.


Auch bei einer AC Schnitzer Box werden nur Sensorwerte verändert. Wie alle anderen Boxen, auch Race Chip.


Zu  AC Schnitzer selbst:

Hinter AC Schnitzer steckt das Autohaus Kohl, AC Schnitzer stellt keine Teile selbst her. Die Boxen werden von Steinbauer CC gebaut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2017)

RaceChip.  Die sollten das in MotorSprengChip umnennen. Das Marketing von denen ist aber spitze. Verdienen sich eine goldene Nase und lassen die Kunden auf ihren kaputten Motoren sitzen.


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Juli 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Darf in Leasingfahrzeugen verbaut werden hat keine Bedeutung, denn der Händler entscheidet das letztendlich, er nimmt das Auto ja auch zurück. Wenn er gleichzeitig AC Schnitzer vertreibt, dann ist es klar, dass er den Karren auch wieder zurück nimmt.
> 
> Hinter AC Schnitzer steckt das Autohaus Kohl, AC Schnitzer stellt keine Teile selbst her. Die Boxen werden von Steinbauer CC gebaut.



Das selbe gilt für Garantie, denn das ist reine Kulanz des Herstellers. Auch hier muss nicht repariert oder zurück genommen werden. Wir sprechen nicht von Gewährleistung. Aber wenn ich beim Kauf eines Autos von genanntem Hersteller vorab eine Leistungssteigerung möchte, welches Produkt wird man mir am ehesten empfehlen? Das von Timos Tuning Schmiede oder das eines renommierten 'Vertriebes'? Zudem gilt beim Verkauf zunächst trotzdem Schnitzer im juristischen Sinne als Hersteller, da eventuelle Ansprüche nicht an Steinbauer gerichtet werden. 

Ich weiß, welches Autohaus dahinter steckt, den zwei aus dem Laden gehören zu meinem engeren Kreis. Wer das Produkt herstellt hat aber keine Relevanz auf den Nutzen.


----------



## s-icon (10. Juli 2017)

Garantie ist keine Kulanz und gerichtlich durchsetzbar.
Welche Tuningfirma würde man mir empfehlen?
Kommt drauf an wen man fragt. Eine Kennfeldoptimierung ist immer besser als eine Box. Aber eine Box kann jeder Mechatroniker einbauen.

Im juristischen Sinne ist mir egal wer der Hersteller ist, denn ich wende mich an meinen Vertragspartner.


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Juli 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Garantie ist keine Kulanz und gerichtlich durchsetzbar.



Kannst du mir dafür mal bitte deine Quelle nennen? Das wäre mir neu.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2017)

Garantie ist ein Vertrag welcher von beiden Seiten eingehalten werden muss. Als Kunde musst du dich der Werkstattpflicht beugen damit sie gültig bleibt, dafür muss der Hersteller aber auch die versprochenen Leistungen erbringen.


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Juli 2017)

Und was ist dann Gewährleistung?


----------



## s-icon (10. Juli 2017)

Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt und kann  bei B2C nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Garantien sind vom freiwillige Leistungen, die aber von vornherein feststehen und auch eingehalten werden müssen 443bgb.

Wichtig ist dabei der Ansprechpartner: Garantien werden vom Hersteller bzw. von Garantieversicherungen übernommen, Gewährleistung ist immer der Vertragspartner.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ab 150 km/h gradeaus.
> Selbst mein S3 macht ja schon bei Nässe im 1. und 2. Gang Powerslides. Im trockenen nur im 1. Gang.



Guck mal hier -> Leon Cupra Lambo Edition - BTG 7:10 min !!! Alternative Fact lap record  NÃ¼rburgring Nordschleife - YouTube
Mehr als genug Traktion bei 340ps/420Nm und einem nicht gerade zimperlichen Fahrstil.
Damit du wheelspin geradeaus bis zu deinen 150km/h hast, brauchst du schon an die 600ps


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Guck mal hier -> Leon Cupra Lambo Edition - BTG 7:10 min !!! Alternative Fact lap record  NÃ¼rburgring Nordschleife - YouTube
> Mehr als genug Traktion bei 340ps/420Nm und einem nicht gerade zimperlichen Fahrstil.
> Damit du wheelspin geradeaus bis zu deinen 150km/h hast, brauchst du schon an die 600ps


Naja mit heißen Reifen auf einer warmen Rennstrecke.  Auf einer Autobahnauffahrt bei 10°C raucht man 1., 2. und 3. Gang ganz locker durch. 

btw... speed up 5%


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja mit heißen Reifen auf einer warmen Rennstrecke.  Auf einer Autobahnauffahrt bei 10°C raucht man 1., 2. und 3. Gang ganz rocker durch.
> 
> btw... speed up 5%



Nix Speed up 

Hier nochmal 500ps mit normalen Reifen  Seat Leon Cupra 0-310 Stage 3 MTR 495PS 584NM PnP-Turbo LM500 MK3 5F Upgrade Lader Golf 7R 7 GTI - YouTube


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2017)

Eine gesetzliche Regelung, deren Beweislastumkehr ab dem 7. Monat doch recht problematisch werden kann.


----------



## s-icon (10. Juli 2017)

Deshalb gibt es ja Garantien


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist da eigentlich abrupt schluß, oder quält er sich bei den letzten km/h?



Das ist ziemlich aprupt. Hast halt von jetzt auf gleich deutlich weniger Leistung. Und um so niedriger die VMAXX Begrenzung ist, desto stärker fällt es einem auf.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Das FWD gut funktionieren kann sieht man ja am Civic Type R.



Oder z.B. beim Focus RS500... gibt einige Beispiele. 



4B11T schrieb:


> ...an jeder Ampel macht man sich zum Honk.



Wenn man wie ein Depp an der Ampel los fährt, macht man sich mit jedem Antriebskonzept zum Honk.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2017)

Haha in einer Werkstatt arbeiten wird nie langweilig. 
Kommt grade nen Russe in die Werkstatt gestolpert, ohne Hose und total stramm. Spricht kein Wort Deutsch. Er war bei seinem Kumpel zu besuch, hat was getrunken, dann seine Hose mit allem drin verloren und findet nicht wieder zu seinem Kumpel.  
Wir haben ihn erstmal zur Polizei gebracht damit er sich ausschlafen kann. 
Er meinte bei Mercedes arbeiten die freundlichsten Leute bei VW drüben haben sie ihn rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

Sowas erlebe ich auch öfter. 😂 Mache Wachdienst an nem großen Lager, viele ausländische LKW Fahrer, da erlebt man manchmal Klamotten die glaubt einem kein Schwein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Juli 2017)

Ich hab auch noch eine Werkstatt Story.
Hatte letze Woche Dienstag mit dem BMW einen Wildunfall, Donnerstag bei einem von der Versicherung vorgeschlagenen Autohaus bezüglich Schadensgutachten gewesen.
Ich warte am Empfang auf den für mich zuständigen Mitarbeiter, da kommt eine Frau (geschätzt um 60) rein und ruft, wer denn nun den Führerschein abgeben möchte.
Hat daraufhin einen Brief mit Blitzerfoto vor der Empfangstuse aufgefaltet, die schon leicht verdutzt guckte.
Die daraufhin gleich mit dem Brief zum Chef und sagte leicht beschämt "ich klär' das". Da bekommt einer der Mitarbeiter wohl einen ordentlich Einlauf 
Hat mich mal wieder in meiner Meinung bestätigt, dass viele Mitarbeiter von Werkstätten die Autos von Kunden gerne mal treten.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2017)

Der M5 von nem Kumpel wurde von den Azubis nach der Leasing Rückgabe per doppeltem Überschlag zerlegt. Soweit so gut, aber anschließend haben sie auch noch den Schaden (welchen man in allen lokalen  Zeitungen als ihr Verschulden nachlesen  konnte) bei seiner Versicherung gemeldet und abgerechnet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Das würde ich als Geschädigter (also Versicherungsnehmer) zur Anzeige bringen.
Das ist ja wohl mehr als nur daneben.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2017)

Das hat er sich auch gedacht. Dazu nie mehr zu dem Händler, was dann im Endeffekt aber auch nie mehr zu BMW hieß weil alle halbwegs in der Nähe gelegenen Werkstätten zur selben Kette gehören.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2017)

Schuberth?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2017)

Nö, doppelt so viele Standorte. Da ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin in wie weit das dann schon üble Nachrede ist lasse ich den Namen Mal raus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2017)

Haha lol das ist mal dreist.


----------



## janni851 (12. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der M5 von nem Kumpel wurde von den Azubis nach der Leasing Rückgabe per doppeltem Überschlag zerlegt. Soweit so gut, aber anschließend haben sie auch noch den Schaden (welchen man in allen lokalen  Zeitungen als ihr Verschulden nachlesen  konnte) bei seiner Versicherung gemeldet und abgerechnet.


Der war aber beim Leasing nicht direkt über BMW versichert? Also kein Full Service Leasing? Weil wenn BMW beim Leasing auch die Versicherung dabei hat, rechnen die nur mit sich selbst ab im Endeffekt. Und dann ist BMW Versicherungsnehmer und dein Kumpel lediglich eine der versicherten Personen.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2017)

Er ist selbstständig und der lief auf die Flottenversicherung. Aufgefallen ist es als die im nächsten Jahr plötzlich deutlich teurer wurde.


----------



## janni851 (12. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Er ist selbstständig und der lief auf die Flottenversicherung. Aufgefallen ist es als die im nächsten Jahr plötzlich deutlich teurer wurde.


Gut, das ist was anderes, will nichts gesagt haben 

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich bezüglich Motor einfahren aus? Ist das heute noch wirklich nötig? Habe meinen Astra seit Montag und weiß nicht so Recht, wie ich das Thema angehen soll. Ist mein erster Neuwagen. Bisher bin ich nie über 3000 gegangen.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_leon (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
seit heute bin ich auch stolzer Führerscheinbesitzer und darf jetzt begleitet rumfahren 

Ich bin bisher nur Handschalter gefahren, hauptsächlich den Quasqai bzw. 316 Touring der Fahrschule.
Heute dann mal mit dem Alhambra meiner Mam mit DSG.

Das Problem ist, wann ich losfahren will und auf Gas steige fährt die Karre erst nach 1-2 Sekunden "Bedenkzeit" los. 
Ist das normal bei Automatik Autos, oder kann man das iwie. abstellen?
Mich stört das nämlich aktuell gewaltig


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich bezüglich Motor einfahren aus? Ist das heute noch wirklich nötig? Habe meinen Astra seit Montag und weiß nicht so Recht, wie ich das Thema angehen soll. Ist mein erster Neuwagen. Bisher bin ich nie über 3000 gegangen.


1000km ruhig weg, mit halbgas bis ~4000rpm. Von 1000km bis 1500km dann langsam steigern. Ab 1500km richtig Dauervollgas auf der Bahn machen. 



the_leon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wann ich losfahren will und auf Gas steige fährt die Karre erst nach 1-2 Sekunden "Bedenkzeit" los.
> Ist das normal bei Automatik Autos, oder kann man das iwie. abstellen?
> Mich stört das nämlich aktuell gewaltig


Zum Tuner und andere Software aufspielen lassen oder anderes Auto kaufen. Geht doch nichts über einen handgerissenen, wo man selbst bestimmt wann es losgeht.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2017)

Beim DSG dürfte das was du da erlebst aber eher Autohold sein, das ist bei VWs per Taste unter der "Fingerbremse" abschaltbar.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2017)

the_leon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wann ich losfahren will und auf Gas steige fährt die Karre erst nach 1-2 Sekunden "Bedenkzeit" los.
> Ist das normal bei Automatik Autos, oder kann man das iwie. abstellen?
> Mich stört das nämlich aktuell gewaltig



DSG != Automatik. Die normale Wandlerautomatik rollt schon, wenn Du von der Bremse gehst...


----------



## Captn (12. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zum Tuner und andere Software aufspielen lassen oder anderes Auto kaufen. Geht doch nichts über einen handgerissenen, wo man selbst bestimmt wann es losgeht.



Das kann ich mit meinem genauso. Bremse loslassen und schon rollt er. Ist nicht mal schwer .


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2017)

Gibt für den täglichen Gebrauch nichts besseres als einen guten alten Wandler in Kombination mit einem mittelgroßen Hubraum-Motor.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> DSG != Automatik. Die normale Wandlerautomatik rollt schon, wenn Du von der Bremse gehst...


Die DSGs welche ich bis jetzt gefahren bin haben das alle (auf Kosten der Kupplung) nachgespielt. Ausnahme ist wir schon erwähnt ein aktiviertes Autohold.

Wandler ist natürlich nochmal was Anderes, die ganz klassische Variante wie bei mir, welche noch nicht einmal im Stand von selbst auf N geht und den größten Teil des Stadtverkehrs mit offener Kupplung fährt, ist allerdings auch wirklich ziemlich verschwenderisch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die DSGs welche ich bis jetzt gefahren bin haben das alle (auf Kosten der Kupplung) nachgespielt. Ausnahme ist wir schon erwähnt ein aktiviertes Autohold.



Der Kupplungsverschleiß ist allerdings bei den nassen DKGs sehr gering bzw. nahezu gar nicht vorhanden.



janni851 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich bezüglich Motor einfahren aus? Ist das heute noch wirklich nötig? Habe meinen Astra seit Montag und weiß nicht so Recht, wie ich das Thema angehen soll. Ist mein erster Neuwagen. Bisher bin ich nie über 3000 gegangen.



Ist nicht mehr nötig. Würde mich die ersten paar hundert km zurückhalten, hauptsächlich wegen dem Getriebe und ab dann gib ihm.
Warm und kaltfahren ist allerdings wichtig (egal wie viele km).


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Das kann ich mit meinem genauso. Bremse loslassen und schon rollt er. Ist nicht mal schwer .


Rollen ist nicht gleich losfahren.  Die DKGs rollen oft auch schon los nur wenn man dann ins Pedal latscht, überlegt er erst ne Sekunde bevor da was kommt. Ich kenne das und das würde mir auch total auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## Captn (13. Juli 2017)

Das hab mich mit meinem Wandler aber nicht. Da ist Gas auch Gas, außer du trittst voll durch. Dann wartest halt kurz auf den Kickdown. Das ist in der Stadt aber auch komplett unnötig und auf der Autobahn verbraucht mir das zu viel Sprit.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2017)

Das liegt auch weniger am Getriebe, sondern eher an der total beschissen abgestimmten Motorsoftware. Da wird die Gaspedalstellung nicht sofort umgesetzt, sondern alles verzögert um "mehr Komfort" zu erreichen. Aber alles was damit erreicht wird ist das sich die Kiste einfach nur total ******* fährt.
Wenn ich meinen S3 auf dynamic mode fahre, dann bringen kleine ruckartige Gaspedalbewegungen die Kiste zum schaukeln, so wie es sollte. Im economicly mode passiert rein gar nichts, eine direkte Gasannahme gibt es nicht mehr. Das Gaspedal ist dann so als ob man beim Schiff den Gashebel nach vorne macht.  Richtig schlimm.


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2017)

Am Wochenende mit meiner besten Freundin ein C63 angeschaut. Optisch und von der Verarbeitung natürlich deutlich besser als der Subaru, aber fährt sich echt sehr langweilig. Ist gefühlt jetzt auch nicht unbedingt viel schneller als der Subi. Macht aber einen bomben Klang das Teil (war glaub ich aber keine originale AGA drunter). Alles in allem gefiel er ihr besser als mein Subi, mir jedoch nicht und wird somit auch nicht gekauft. Werde mich jetzt nach Alternativen umschauen oder eben die andere Kiste behalten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen S3 auf dynamic mode fahre, dann bringen kleine ruckartige Gaspedalbewegungen die Kiste zum schaukeln, so wie es sollte. Im economicly mode passiert rein gar nichts, eine direkte Gasannahme gibt es nicht mehr. Das Gaspedal ist dann so als ob man beim Schiff den Gashebel nach vorne macht.  Richtig schlimm.



Was an den mittlerweile echt ätzenden Gaspedalkennlinien liegt. In den ganzen Sportmodi ist bei den meisten Fahrzeugen schon bei 50% Gaspedalstellung Vollgas angesagt, fährt sich absolut bescheuert.
Beim BMW fahre ich eine nahezu lineare Kennlinie und beim Audi hab ich mir die auch etwas linearer angepasst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Da lob ich mir ne mechanische Verbindung von Gaspedal zur Drosselklappe


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2017)

Bei mir versucht das Getriebe selbstständig den Sportmodus zu erkennen. Über 45% Pedalstellung-> Gänge weiter ausfahren und härter wechseln für die nächsten x Sekunden. Das sorgt manchmal für richtig lustige Ergebnisse wenn man eigentlich nur einmalig wo raus beschleunigen wollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir ne mechanische Verbindung von Gaspedal zur Drosselklappe


Ein Glück habe ich eine elektronische Verbindung zur Droselklappe. Einen Motor mit großem Lader und mechanischer Drosselklappe ist echt kagge zu fahren.  Biste nur am nachregeln, weil der Lader dauerhaft anfängt zu spoolen.    Ist zwar oldschool aber echter Mist. Das ist nur was für ein Samstagsauto.


----------



## janni851 (13. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich das hier alles so lese, gut das ich einer Kupplung mächtig bin und nichts gegen schalten habe. Klar ist die Automatik in bestimmten Situationen angenehmer, aber so kann ich meinem Auto noch selbst sagen wann ich es sportlich mag 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Juli 2017)

Kannst du ja auch mit Automatik. Jedes moderne Auto hat doch verschiedene Fahrmodi zwischen denen du wählen kannst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Glück habe ich eine elektronische Verbindung zur Droselklappe. Einen Motor mit großem Lader und mechanischer Drosselklappe ist echt kagge zu fahren.  Biste nur am nachregeln, weil der Lader dauerhaft anfängt zu spoolen.    Ist zwar oldschool aber echter Mist. Das ist nur was für ein Samstagsauto.


Wer redet von nem Lader? Hinter der Drosselklappe kommen bitte erst mal ellenlange Ansaugwege und dann bitte 8 Zylinder und mindestens 5l Hubraum. Das ganze garnieren wir mit möglichst nur knapp über 200PS und freuen uns über den Sound 
Wenn ich schnell sein will gehe ich zur Lufthansa


----------



## Riverna (13. Juli 2017)

Ein Auto mit großem Lader und mechanischer Ansteuerung per Bowdenzug lässt sich sehr gut fahren, wer etwas anderes behauptet hat entweder keine Ahnung oder ist noch nie ein richtig gemapptes Auto gefahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2017)

Ein Auto ohne Lader aber auch


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier alles so lese, gut das ich einer Kupplung mächtig bin und nichts gegen schalten habe.


Hab ich hier schon mehrfach betrauert: Es gab nur die Wahl zwischen kleinerem Motor und Automatik. 





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kannst du ja auch mit Automatik. Jedes moderne Auto hat doch verschiedene Fahrmodi zwischen denen du wählen kannst.


Jup, hab schon ne Menge intelligentere Automaten gefahren als meinen.
Ist bei mir aber auch einfach der einzige Nervfaktor am Wagen, der Rest ist top.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wer redet von nem Lader? Hinter der Drosselklappe kommen bitte erst mal ellenlange Ansaugwege und dann bitte 8 Zylinder und mindestens 5l Hubraum. Das ganze garnieren wir mit möglichst nur knapp über 200PS und freuen uns über den Sound
> Wenn ich schnell sein will gehe ich zur Lufthansa


Das hier ist nicht der Boot Thread.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Juli 2017)

Gibts dafür nicht irgendwie umgeschriebene Software?  

Manchmal hätte ich schon auch gern Automatik, wobei ichs bei nem 2 Liter iwie schon nicht gut finde 
Son größeren Motor(zumindest Diesel) würde ich hingegen schon eher mit Automatik nehmen, ohne jetzt mal Erfahrung mit Automatik zu haben
Aber oftmals geht mir die Schalterei schon echt aufn Sack, z.B. wenn man in ne Straße ausm Stand einbiegt.
Darfst erstmal innerhalb kürzester Zeit innerorts bis in den 5. und außerorts innen 6.ten hochschalten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2017)

Innerorts 5. Gang,  heidewitzka 

Benutz doch mal den 3. und 4. und fahr deinen Motor in Bereichen, wo er nicht total zusottet.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Juli 2017)

Bekommt man die Rückstände durch Autobahnfahrten oder durchbeschleunigen beim Auffahren wieder raus oder setzen die sich direkt fest?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Innerorts 5. Gang,  heidewitzka



Ich fahre wenn ich normal unterwegs bin ab Tacho 62 bereits im 7. Gang 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Rückstände durch Autobahnfahrten oder durchbeschleunigen beim Auffahren wieder raus oder setzen die sich direkt fest?



Bei Direkteinspritzern verkoken die Einlassventile so oder so.
Ich hab die von meinem BMW vor ein paar Wochen gesäubert, hatten es dringend nötig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Rückstände durch Autobahnfahrten oder durchbeschleunigen beim Auffahren wieder raus oder setzen die sich direkt fest?


Autobahn und lange Vollgas fahren. Fährt sich danach wieder wie ein anderer Motor. Gibt teilweise locker 15% mehr Leistung wenn der richtig zusitzt.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei Direkteinspritzern verkoken die Einlassventile so oder so.
> Ich hab die von meinem BMW vor ein paar Wochen gesäubert, hatten es dringend nötig.


Klar geht das, selber schon oft genug gemacht. Das geht sogar mit Dieselmotoren. In der Firma fahre ich häufiger Autos frei und da kontrolliere ich das Ergebnis immer mit einem Endoskop. Ist viel schneller und günstiger mit fahren, als wenn ich das ganze Ding auseinander baue und die Ventile reinigen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Juli 2017)

Ich werde nen Dieselmotor innerorts nicht mit 2000 Umdrehungen+ im dritten Gang rumfahren, muss ja nicht für bescheuert gehalten werden.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2017)

Mein Benz meint auch ich soll bei 50 in den fünften schalten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei Direkteinspritzern verkoken die Einlassventile so oder so.
> Ich hab die von meinem BMW vor ein paar Wochen gesäubert, hatten es dringend nötig.



Die Einlassventile und Einlasskanäle um genau zu sein. Wegbekommen kann man das per Trockeneisstrahlen oder Wahlnussschallenstrahlen, geht ziemlich schnell. Aber dazu muss die Ansaugbrücke runter...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klar geht das, selber schon oft genug gemacht. Das geht sogar mit Dieselmotoren. In der Firma fahre ich häufiger Autos frei und da kontrolliere ich das Ergebnis immer mit einem Endoskop. Ist viel schneller und günstiger mit fahren, als wenn ich das ganze Ding auseinander baue und die Ventile reinigen.



Eben nicht. Das hilft vielleicht dann, wenn der Motor quasi schon komplett dicht sitzt. 
Ich fahre 3-Fachen Ladedruck wie Serie+WAES und da hat sich selbst bei ausgiebig Vollgas nix von den Einlässen oder Ventilen gelöst.
Beim V6 TDI vom Bekannten das selbe. Wird immer zügig bewegt, trotzdem saß die Ansaugbrücke zu 50% dicht.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Einlassventile und Einlasskanäle um genau zu sein. Wegbekommen kann man das per Trockeneisstrahlen oder Wahlnussschallenstrahlen, geht ziemlich schnell. Aber dazu muss die Ansaugbrücke runter...



Ich hab's chemisch gelöst. Brücke runter und jeden Einlass einzeln gereinigt. Geht auch recht gut und ist realtiv einfach selbst machbar.

Beim Audi hab ich die AGR per Kennfeld deaktiviert, das hilft auch schon viel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Das hilft vielleicht dann, wenn der Motor quasi schon komplett dicht sitzt.
> Ich fahre 3-Fachen Ladedruck wie Serie+WAES und da hat sich selbst bei ausgiebig Vollgas nix von den Einlässen oder Ventilen gelöst.
> Beim V6 TDI vom Bekannten das selbe. Wird immer zügig bewegt, trotzdem saß die Ansaugbrücke zu 50% dicht.


Eben schon. Wenn man es beschleunigen will und nicht solange Vollgas fahren will, dann kann man auch mit einer Spritze fein zerstäubtes Wasser nach dem Luftfilter in die Ansaugung geben während man den Leerlauf hoch hält.

Bei den Dieseln lösen sich teilweise richtig dicke Stücke, die dann mitverbrannt werden. Bei den M271 EVO sieht man beim freifahren auf den ersten ca. 300 Meter Vollgas ne richtig schwarze Wolke im Rückspiegel.  Eine hauchdünne schwarze Schicht bleibt bei den Direkteinspritzern immer auf dem Ventilen über. Das stört aber weiter nicht, weil die richtigen Ablagerungen alle weg sind. Diese 0,05mm beeinträchtigen keinen Luftfluss.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2017)

Du arbeitest doch beim Daimler oder? Habt ihr da eigentlich schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit der E10 Plörre? Hab das jetzt zweimal getankt, einmal halbe Tankfüllung und heute kompletten Tank voll weils billig war (Mittags). Einen Unterschied merke ich nicht und überlege das jetzt immer zu tanken, allerdings mach ich mir halt doch etwas Sorgen wegen dem hihen Ethanolgehalt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine hauchdünne schwarze Schicht bleibt bei den Direkteinspritzern immer auf dem Ventilen über. Das stört aber weiter nicht, weil die richtigen Ablagerungen alle weg sind. Diese 0,05mm beeinträchtigen keinen Luftfluss.



Du kannst ja mal die RS4/RS5 Besitzer ansprechen, ob es bei denen trotz Vollgas auch nur eine dünne Schicht ist und dass die "0,05mm" dafür sorgen, dass mal gut und gerne 50ps fehlen 
"0,05mm" http://rs-klinik.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1233-1-1024x756.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2017)

Wenn du aus Deutschland raus fährst ist Super E5 quasi komplett abgeschafft.
Ist nen rein deutscher Komplex dabei Angst ums Auto zu haben.


----------



## Flybarless (13. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal die RS4/RS5 Besitzer ansprechen, ob es bei denen trotz Vollgas auch nur eine dünne Schicht ist und dass die "0,05mm" dafür sorgen, dass mal gut und gerne 50ps fehlen
> "0,05mm" http://rs-klinik.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1233-1-1024x756.jpg



Fehlen den modernen Direkteinspritzer Benzinern nicht die PS nach ner Zeit weil die Einspritzdüsen verkoken?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Fehlen den modernen Direkteinspritzer Benzinern nicht die PS nach ner Zeit weil die Einspritzdüsen verkoken?



Wenn die Einspritzdüsen so stark verkoken, dass ein deutlicher Leistungsverlust auftritt, sind die Düsen defekt. 
Sowas tritt allerdings sehr sehr selten auf und liegt meistens auch an anderen Faktoren (Ölverbrennung, extrem viel Blowby-Gase, zu fette Verbrennung etc)


----------



## Flybarless (13. Juli 2017)

So Sachen wie Blowby Gase und so spielen doch wenn direkt in den Brennraum eingespritzt wird nicht so die Rolle?
Die neueren RS4/5 sind doch auch schon TFSI Motoren? Ich rede ja nicht davon das die Düsen komplett dichtgehen. 
Habe aber mal gehört das sich das Einspritzbild nach einer gewissen Laufzeit Negativ verändert und es dadurch zu
Leistungsverlust kommt.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich hab's chemisch gelöst. Brücke runter und jeden Einlass einzeln gereinigt. Geht auch recht gut und ist realtiv einfach selbst machbar.



Was hast Du verwendet? Das Problem ist, ich habe ja doppelt so viele Ventile  Und wenn ich die Ansaugbrücke runternehme, darf ich erstmal ca 180€ an Dichtungen ausgeben... Da habe ich kein Bock drauf, es einfach so mal zu machen. Wenn, nur zusammen mit dem Zündkerzenwechsel und da fliegen auch die Zündspulen raus.



Flybarless schrieb:


> Fehlen den modernen Direkteinspritzer Benzinern nicht die PS nach ner Zeit weil die Einspritzdüsen verkoken?



Die Einspritzdüsen verkoken nicht, sondern die Ventile und Kanäle. Und wenn doch, dann haste ganz andere Probleme...



Flybarless schrieb:


> So Sachen wie Blowby Gase und so spielen doch wenn direkt in den Brennraum eingespritzt wird nicht so die Rolle?



Doch, tun sie. Durch die DI werden sie von den Wänden nicht mehr abgespült und bleiben hängen. Dazu noch Hitze und schon backt es fest.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> So Sachen wie Blowby Gase und so spielen doch wenn direkt in den Brennraum eingespritzt wird nicht so die Rolle?



BlowBy Gase gelangen über die KGE zurück in den Brennraum. 
Rest wie Zeiss schon geschrieben hat.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was hast Du verwendet? Das Problem ist, ich habe ja doppelt so viele Ventile  Und wenn ich die Ansaugbrücke runternehme, darf ich erstmal ca 180€ an Dichtungen ausgeben... Da habe ich kein Bock drauf, es einfach so mal zu machen. Wenn, nur zusammen mit dem Zündkerzenwechsel und da fliegen auch die Zündspulen raus.




Hauptsächlich Bremsenreiniger mit ein paar Zusätzen verfeinert 
Hab damit und mit ein paar Pinseln etwa 95% der Verkokungen lösen können.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juli 2017)

Wie hast du denn das gereinigt ohne das was in den Brennraum gefallen ist? 

Und stimmt es das der Motor mit 102 Ultimate weniger zukokt?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Juli 2017)

Das mit dem Ultimate 102 hab ich schon gehört. Sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht. Wenn es gewollt ist mach ich mal nen Langzeittest mit meinem Maschinchen.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn das gereinigt ohne das was in den Brennraum gefallen ist?



Zündung aus --> Einlassventile zu



dsdenni schrieb:


> Und stimmt es das der Motor mit 102 Ultimate weniger zukokt?



Einem DI ist es gal, was verbrannt wird, ob Normal, Super, Spuer+ oder Ultimate.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2017)

Zeiss, schon, aber DI spritzen normal auf die Ventile, ggf. kommt diese Aussage von wem daher?


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Zündung aus --> Einlassventile zu
> 
> 
> 
> Einem DI ist es gal, was verbrannt wird, ob Normal, Super, Spuer+ oder Ultimate.


Ahh okay.

Ich denke da speziell an den Bioethanolanteil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Zeiss, schon, aber DI spritzen normal auf die Ventile, ggf. kommt diese Aussage von wem daher?



Nein, das wäre dann eine Saugrohreinspritzung.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2017)

Genau dieses. DI ist Direkt (= in den Brennraum) Einspritzung, nix "auf die Ventile". Das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Du arbeitest doch beim Daimler oder? Habt ihr da eigentlich schon Langzeiterfahrungen mit der E10 Plörre? Hab das jetzt zweimal getankt, einmal halbe Tankfüllung und heute kompletten Tank voll weils billig war (Mittags). Einen Unterschied merke ich nicht und überlege das jetzt immer zu tanken, allerdings mach ich mir halt doch etwas Sorgen wegen dem hihen Ethanolgehalt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Also bei den alten die nicht freigegeben sind werden sofort die Kraftstoffschläuche hart und brechen durch.
Bei den neueren Direkteinspritzern haben wir zwischendurch schon mal Hochdruckpumpen-Schäden. Ob das jetzt durch E10 kommt kann ich leider nicht sagen. Dafür fehlt mir das Labor. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal die RS4/RS5 Besitzer ansprechen, ob es bei denen trotz Vollgas auch nur eine dünne Schicht ist und dass die "0,05mm" dafür sorgen, dass mal gut und gerne 50ps fehlen
> "0,05mm" http://rs-klinik.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/1233-1-1024x756.jpg


Ja super das ist nen Bild wie es vor dem Freifahren aussieht.
Wenn ich mal wieder einen da hab mache ich mal Bilder durch das Endoskop.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2017)

Was willst du da freifahren bitte?????


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2017)

Die derben Ablagerungen?


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2017)

Bei einem Direkteinspritzer?


----------



## Riverna (14. Juli 2017)

Ich frag mich wieso das überhaupt so aussieht... hier mal ein Bild von meinem alten Motor mit dem Ventilschaden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2017)

Das war aber kein Direkteinspritzer oder?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die derben Ablagerungen?



Und die lösen sich mit Luft und Liebe einfach so auf, oder was ?
Du solltest es eigentlich besser wissen.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juli 2017)

Genau das dachte ich mir vorhin auf. Wie er da die Ablagerung "freifahren" will, ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel...


----------



## Amon (14. Juli 2017)

Ok, meiner ist von 2013 sollte also gehen. Nur das mit der Pumpe is natürlich doof. Naja, no risk no fun. 😉 Ich glaube ich mische das einfach mit "echtem" Sprit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau dieses. DI ist Direkt (= in den Brennraum) Einspritzung, nix "auf die Ventile". Das ist ja das Problem.


Also meine Kenntnisse bisher:

Saugrohreinspritzer, spritzen im allgemeinen in den Luftstrom im Saugrohr ein, hier gibts noch Unterschiede bzgl. Single-Point oder Multipoint.

Direkteinspritzer spritzen auf den Ventilteller ein.

Eine direkte Einspritzung in den Brennraum ohne den Ventilteller kenne ich bisher nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und die lösen sich mit Luft und Liebe einfach so auf, oder was ?
> Du solltest es eigentlich besser wissen.


Und warum klappt das bei mir immer so gut? Streue ich da Einhornstaub rein oder was? 

Sogar die alten om640 Motoren die teilweise so verstopft sind das sie nicht mehr anspringen, kann man freifahren. Wenn Opa damit 50tkm gefahren ist, dann springt die Kiste oft nicht mehr an. Das Mischgehäuse ist dann auf 1/8 der ursprünglichen Größe zugesottet. Wenn ich das alles Reparieren würde, kostet das ~1200€. Beim Freifahren ist man mit ~300€ damit, wenn ich das mache und es ist hinterher wieder wunderbar sauber. Dann kann Opa wieder 50tkm die Kiste zusotten.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also meine Kenntnisse bisher:
> 
> Saugrohreinspritzer, spritzen im allgemeinen in den Luftstrom im Saugrohr ein, hier gibts noch Unterschiede bzgl. Single-Point oder Multipoint.
> 
> ...


Dann solltest du deine Kfz Kenntnisse mal ein bischen auffrischen. 
*Direkt*einspritzer heißen *Direkt*einspritzer, weil sie *Direkt* in den Brennraum einspritzen.
Saugrohreinspritzer heißen Saugrohreinspritzer, weil die Einspritzdüse im Saugrohr ist und auf das Ventil spritzt.
Vergaser kippen den Sprit irgendwie vor dem Saugrohr in die Ansaugung, mal besser, mal schlechter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2017)

Hey ich bin Kunststofftechniker, kein Motorenbauer 

Ich lerne ja gern zu


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und warum klappt das bei mir immer so gut? Streue ich da Einhornstaub rein oder was?



Die laufen danach vielleicht besser aber sicher nicht richtig gut.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sogar die alten om640 Motoren die teilweise so verstopft sind das sie nicht mehr anspringen, kann man freifahren. Wenn Opa damit 50tkm gefahren ist, dann springt die Kiste oft nicht mehr an. Das Mischgehäuse ist dann auf 1/8 der ursprünglichen Größe zugesottet. Wenn ich das alles Reparieren würde, kostet das ~1200€. Beim Freifahren ist man mit ~300€ damit, wenn ich das mache und es ist hinterher wieder wunderbar sauber. Dann kann Opa wieder 50tkm die Kiste zusotten.



Das sind Extremfälle.
Die Verkokungen aus dem Bild was ich gepostet habe sind normal und die bekommst du sicherlich nicht mit "Freifahren" weg.
Oder warum meinst du wofür es die Bedi-Reinigung, Walnussgranulat/Trockeneisstrahlen überhaubt gibt wenn man die Symptome mit "Freifahren" beseitigen kann ?
Du kannst mir aber gerne mal erklären wie sich ein verkokter/zäher Belag mit Luft auflösen soll


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2017)

Ach, einfach 3bar Ladedruck fahren, das löst sich bestimmt was. 😂


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juli 2017)

Klar, z.B. so störende Dinge wie Kolben.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (14. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Klar, z.B. so störende Dinge wie Kolben.


Kann man das essen? 

Mit Luft geht sowas sicherlich nicht weg.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sind Extremfälle.
> Die Verkokungen aus dem Bild was ich gepostet habe sind normal und die bekommst du sicherlich nicht mit "Freifahren" weg.
> Oder warum meinst du wofür es die Bedi-Reinigung, Walnussgranulat/Trockeneisstrahlen überhaubt gibt wenn man die Symptome mit "Freifahren" beseitigen kann ?
> Du kannst mir aber gerne mal erklären wie sich ein verkokter/zäher Belag mit Luft auflösen soll


Warum gibt es denn z.B. Reifenfüllung mit Stickstoff oder Octan Booster oder was auch immer. Wenn es wer kauft, dann wird es verkauft.
Puste doch mal bitte mit Druckluft in ein ausgebautes Mischgehäuse rein. Da fliegen dann die schwarzen Brocken quer durch die Werkstatt. Wenn man Vollgas fährt, dann bekommt man in der Ansaugung nunmal extrem hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten. Je mehr der zusitzt, je höher wird es.
Es ist nicht der erste, zweite oder zehnte Motor, den ich frei gefahren habe. Ich hab das schon etliche Male gemacht und es hat fast immer funktioniert.
Man bekommt nur Probleme wenn der Motorschutz reingeht und einen nicht fahren lässt. Dann bleibt nur noch die Reinigung.

Es kann durchaus sein das ein freigefahrenes Auto einfach mal 30 km/h Endgeschwindigkeit zulegt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2017)

Was haben jetzt 7bar Druckluft damit zu tun?
Mit nem Hochdruckreiniger kriege ich auch Gehwegplatten wieder sauber, aber versuch das mal mit nem Schlauch, der an der normalen Wasserleitung hängt.


----------



## Nightmare09 (14. Juli 2017)

Was muss man denn mit dem Auto anstellen damit sich Teile des Motors derart zusetzen ??


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2017)

Einfach fahren... nochmal: es ist ein Direkteinspritzer, da ist es normal!

@TBF: Erzähl keine ********!!! Das, was du da auf dem Bild siehst, kriegst du nie im Leben "freigefahren". Da strömt nur Luft und BlowBy-Gase und sonst nichts... Da kannst du 10 Tankfüllungen durchjagen, es bringt rein gar nichts. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen, als selbsternannter Motorenprofi...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Einfach fahren... nochmal: es ist ein Direkteinspritzer, da ist es normal!
> 
> @TBF: Erzähl keine ********!!! Das, was du da auf dem Bild siehst, kriegst du nie im Leben "freigefahren". Da strömt nur Luft und BlowBy-Gase und sonst nichts... Da kannst du 10 Tankfüllungen durchjagen, es bringt rein gar nichts. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen, als selbsternannter Motorenprofi...



Genau 
Noch dazu ist es bei den Saugern ein Teufelskreis, da je mehr die verkoken desto weniger Luftmasse wird angesaugt und die Verkokung kann weiter anwachsen.
Deshalb haben die Sauger auch immer einen deutlichen Leistungsverlust, beim Turbomotor macht es hingegen nicht so viel aus.


----------



## worco (15. Juli 2017)

Ich hab jetzt nichts zur Verkokungsdiskussion beizutragen, aber teile einfach mal meine Erfahrungen mit den Autos die ich zuletzt bewegt habe:
Letzte Woche: A4 Limousine, mit 300km übernommen, mit 1100 abgegeben. 2.0TDI, 150PS, großes Navi, DSG.
War am Anfang schrecklich mit dem DSG,d as gab sich dann gegen Ende - musste vermutlich noch angelernt werden.
MMI war okay, die Handschrifteingabe aber zu langsam.
Platzmäßig war ich total enttäuscht, von außen ein großes Auto, aber mit viel zu kleiner Kofferraumklappe und wenig Platz auf der Rückbank.
Außerdem war das Fahrwerk (besonders im Vergleich mit meinem A3 mit S-Line FW) so weich das sowohl meiner Frau als auch mir ständig Flau im Bauch wurde weil das Ding so geschaukelt hat, dazu das unharmonische DSG...war froh das ich ihn tauschen konnte.

Seit dieser Woche fahre ich einen XC60 (altes Modell), übernommen mit 500km, aktuell bei 1000, D3, Navi, sonst nicht viel drin.
Von der Infotainmentbedienung her einfach ein uraltes Auto, Bluetooth Kopplung für Medien habe ich ewig gesucht, Soundanlage (standard) aber deutlich angenehmer=voller als beim Standard des Audi.
Automatik auch deutlich weichere Schaltvorgänge. Insgesamt auch vom FW gefühlt "dämpfiger" als der Audi, gefällt mir besser, trotz der hohen Karosse. 
Von außen auch ein ziemlicher Hammer mit ausreichend Kofferraumplatz, aber innen auf der Rückbank kann hinter mir(lange Beine) ein Erwachsener nicht mehr sehr bequem sitzen. (das brauch ich aber auch selten).

-> Wir behalten jetzt erstmal den Volvo für eine Weile


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn ich Audi nicht ausstehen kann, aber ich verstehe den Vergleich nicht. Ich meine, wenn, dann müsstest Du den XC60 eher mit einem Q5 vergleichen, größentechnisch.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2017)

Der alte XC60 dürft sowohl in Preis wie auch in der Größe zwischen Q3 und Q5 liegen.

Das Infotainment aus der Volvo Generation ist wirklich etwas komisch. Die noch nicht vollintegrierte Generation davor lief besser (Navi und BC waren unabhängig vom Rest und so bleiben Radio+Freisprechen mit den vergleichbaren Steuerelemente handlebar).


----------



## worco (15. Juli 2017)

@ Zeiss, 
Ich habe halt beide Autos für ca eine Woche im Alltag gehabt, laengentechnisch nehmen sie sich nicht viel.ist natürlich kein korrekter Vergleich, mehr ganz kurz meine Erfahrungen beschrieben . 
Insgesamt hat mir der Volvo deutlich besser gefallen, der bleibt jetzt bei uns bis mein bestelltes (Dienst-) Auto da ist (und auch da schwanke ich gerade und hab noch gar keine Idee).


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Was muss man denn mit dem Auto anstellen damit sich Teile des Motors derart zusetzen ??


Mit wenig Drehzahl spritsparend fahren. Das was man an Kraftstoffkosten spart, muss man an Reparatur wieder reinstecken.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Einfach fahren... nochmal: es ist ein Direkteinspritzer, da ist es normal!
> 
> @TBF: Erzähl keine ********!!! Das, was du da auf dem Bild siehst, kriegst du nie im Leben "freigefahren". Da strömt nur Luft und BlowBy-Gase und sonst nichts... Da kannst du 10 Tankfüllungen durchjagen, es bringt rein gar nichts. Das solltest du eigentlich wissen, als selbsternannter Motorenprofi...


Komisch das es bei mir geht. Aber das habe ich mir sicherlich nur ausgedacht. Wie gesagt, ich reiche Bilder nach, wenn ich mal wieder einen habe.
Warum sollte ich mir das ausdenken? Was habe ich davon? Bekomme ich dann mehr Geld, Pussy oder werde ich berühmt?


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2017)

Das ist Bullshit. Bei dir funktioniert es genau so wenig wie bei allen anderen. Du kannst die Kanäle nicht freifahren. Entweder Trockeneis, Walnussschalen oder eben Chemie.


----------



## Zoon (16. Juli 2017)

Auch wen TBF viel Quatsch manchmal vom Stapel lässt das mit dem Freifahren stimt durchaufs im begrenztem Maße - klar die Extrembeispiele bekommt man nur durch klassische Generalüberholung wieder hin aber habe letztens wieder 500km asm Stück mit meinem 2.0 CDTI abgerisssen mindestens 130 bei begrenzten Stücken ansonsten Dauerfeuer und das Teil läuft wirklich wieder ruhiger. Genauso der Opel Adam meiner Mutter - reier mit dem Ding 5 km zur Arbeit hin und zurück wenn ich den mal ein paar Tag (leider bei 70 PS ) nehmen muss gibts auch Feuer unterm Helm - sie ein paar Tage später "Mensch warum fährt der auf einmal so gut".

Im Winter hat der Fehlercode für Abgasreinigung Temperatur zu niedrig geschmissen wegen ihrem dämlichen Kurstreckengefahre- mechanisch kein Fehler feststellbar FOH sagt wie TBF das Teil brauch mal Autobahn - also mit dem mal statt mit meinem Diesel nach Dresden runter und zurück da dort eh was zu erledigen war und summt wieder wie ne Biene. 

Mittlerweile fährt sie die Strecke zur Arbeit mit dem Rad anstatt das Auto zu quälen


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2017)

@Zoon: Nein, das ist Blödsinn. Diese Kruste/Verkokung ist fest, geht auch "im begrenzten Maße" nichts, egal wie man fährt.

Das, was Du meinst, sind die Ablagerungen und Krusten in den Brennräumen, die kann man in der Tat verbrennen (nennt man "den Motor freiblasen"), Bleifuss und Dauerfeuer. Die Kiste läuft dann vernünftig, hat mehr Dampf und frisst wenider. Das, was wir meinen, sind jedoch Verkokungen/Verkrustungen *vor* den Einlassventilen, sprich in den Einlasskanälen! Beim Saugrohreinspritzer fliesst hier Luft und Benzin lang, deswegen interessieren die BlowBy-Gase nicht, denn sie werden von den Wänden abgespült und mit in die Brennräume mitgerissen und dann verbrannt. Beim Direkteinspritzer jedoch bleiben sie an den Wänden, da hier kein Benzin lang fliesst, also backen sie sich hier fest und dann sieht es so aus wie auf dem Bild. Das ist eben konstruktionsbedingt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2017)

Bei dem Auto der Mutter war auch eher der Auslass dicht, nicht die Ansaugung.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2017)

Eben, andere Seite.


----------



## janni851 (17. Juli 2017)

Hey Leute, brauche Mal eure Hilfe. Mein Astra hat über einen USB Port unter der Armlehne die Möglichkeit Android Auto zu nutzen. Gleichzeitig kann dieser USB Port über einen HUB aufgeteilt werden, um noch einen Stick mit Musik anzuschließen. Ich suche jetzt einen HUB, der auch aus einem Anschluss nur zwei macht, nicht gleich 4 oderso. Kann aber bei Amazon nichts finden. Meint ihr ich finde sowas im Elektromarkt eher? Oder kennt jemand von euch einen HUB? 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juli 2017)

Schau mal vielleicht eher nach nem Y- Splitter oder so, Hub ist ja normal schon für mehr gedacht.


----------



## janni851 (17. Juli 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Schau mal vielleicht eher nach nem Y- Splitter oder so, Hub ist ja normal schon für mehr gedacht.


Da scheint es leider immer so, das ein Kabel nur Strom weiter gibt. Deswegen die Suche nach einem Hub.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lee (17. Juli 2017)

Kauf dir einfach nen Hub für mehrere Anschlüsse und gut is. Kann schon sein, dass du n en 2er Hub irgendwo findest, aber was hast du denn davon?
Hier sowas ist auch sehr schlank und günstig zu haben. 
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: anker hub


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2017)

Kurze Frage:
Ein Auto mit Federn ~30mm tiefer legen.
Muss der Sturz angepasst werden & kann man (ich) den selbst einstellen/vermessen?
Muss die Spur angepasst werden & kann man (ich) die selbst einstellen/vermessen?


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

solange es nicht in richtung chambern geht, wenn doch das gehört verboten ! 

zur frage bin jetzt kein experte, aber ich denke das ist von auto zu auto unterschiedlich ein paar mehr infos wären für die dies es wirklich wissen sich hilfreich.


----------



## janni851 (19. Juli 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Ein Auto mit Federn ~30mm tiefer legen.
> Muss der Sturz angepasst werden & kann man (ich) den selbst einstellen/vermessen?
> Muss die Spur angepasst werden & kann man (ich) die selbst einstellen/vermessen?


Haben das Mal bei meinem ersten Corsa gemacht. Sturz wurde keiner angepasst, da hat sich auch nichts bei der Reifenabnutzung verändert. Die Spur habe ich allerdings vier Wochen später vermessen lassen, allerdings auch nur rein zur Kontrolle, verändert hatte sich nichts.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juli 2017)

Mal ne Frage zu ner Eintragung, ich hab Montag meine Reifen eintragen lassen.
Der Prüfer meinte dann wenn ichs nicht gleich eintragen lass soll ich sein Gutachten halt mitführen.
Laut ihm ist das bis 18 Monate nach Erstellungsdatum  noch eintragbar, stimmt das? Wäre mir nämlich grad recht, dann könnt ichs machen wenn ich weiß ob ich die Größe wieder fahr.


----------



## doncamill (19. Juli 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Ein Auto mit Federn ~30mm tiefer legen.
> Muss der Sturz angepasst werden & kann man (ich) den selbst einstellen/vermessen?
> Muss die Spur angepasst werden & kann man (ich) die selbst einstellen/vermessen?



Bau die Federn ein und lass ihn dann vermessen. Kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2017)

Vorab, das soll* kein* VW-Bashing werden --> aber WAS geht denn hier ab?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fe98bVt3V2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1. AGR kaputt (verkokt) --> passiert.....wird aber nach den neuesten Motorupdates häufiger passieren!
2. AGR so verbaut, dass man *5 Stunden* für ein- und ausbau rechnen muss --> sogar die Antriebswelle muss raus!
3. Man bekommt im Moment kein neues AGR-Ventil bestellt/geliefert, weil die mit 50.000Stk im Rückstand sind.

Völligst hart..........


----------



## janni851 (19. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Vorab, das soll* kein* VW-Bashing werden --> aber WAS geht denn hier ab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dazu hab ich auch was:

Schon vor längerer Zeit (glaube bald ein halbes Jahr) mit einem Porsche Mechaniker mich unterhalten. Morgens war der Golf eines, sagen wir Mal Bekannten 😅, liegen geblieben wegen einer defekten Abgaskühlung. Als ich nach dem Grund fragte war die erste Gerne, ob das Auto schon das Update (ja, war ein betroffener Diesel) bekommen hätte. Danach kommt das wohl häufiger vor, oder ist häufiger vorgekommen... Allerdings hatte dieser Golf noch keins und es war einfach Pech.

Edit: Grade das Video angeschaut, wahrscheinlich wird es genau der Fehler gewesen sein. Und wenn der Stift es war, ist Mal wieder ein Cent Artikel schuld. Und dafür 5 Stunden Arbeit... So kann man auch verdienen😂😂😂

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> 1. AGR kaputt (verkokt) --> passiert..!



Nächstes Mal das Video auch zuende gucken.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Laut ihm ist das bis 18 Monate nach Erstellungsdatum  noch eintragbar, stimmt das?



Änderungsabnahme für Räder/Reifen nach §19(3) StVZO -> Dokument einfach unendlich lange im Auto mitführen, Eintragung in die Papiere ist lediglich "möglich"

Einzelbegutachtung für Räder/Reifen nach §21 StVZO -> Dokument ist zwar 18 Monate gültig, aber du hast trotzdem nach der Abnahme keine Betriebserlaubnis mehr. Mit dem Dokument musst du diese unverzüglich bei einer Zulassungsbehörde neu beantragen.

...kleiner Unterschied mit großer Wirkung.


----------



## fctriesel (19. Juli 2017)

Ich bin mal über Jahre mit einer Bescheinigung einer 21er Abnahme im Auto durch die Gegend gegondelt weil ichs überhaupt nicht gecheckt hab dass eine sofortige Eintragung notwendig ist. Zum Glück hat es die Tante auf der Zulassungsstelle bei der Ummeldung nicht gemerkt und der Prüfer bei der zwischenzeitlichen HU auch nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juli 2017)

Also auf der Begutachtung ist von §19 (2) / 21 StVZO die Rede.
Bzw. auf der zweiten Seite von Gutachten zur Erlangung der Betriebserlaubnis gemäß §21 StVZO (§19(2) StVZO)

So wie er zu mir gesagt hat, muss ichs nicht sofort eintragen lassen, dann aber die Papiere mitführen. Lediglich die 18 Monate soll ich Einhalten das die Zulassungsstelle sonst eben nicht anerkennt.

Hat mich eben auch schon verwundert, weil ja auch was von unverzüglich Papiere aktualisieren lassen drinsteht.
Konkret sind das halt die originalen 18" Sline Alus auf denen statt den normalen 235/40R18 eben 225 drauf sind.
Wieso Audi damals 225er gekonnt ignoriert hat, werd ich wohl auch nie verstehen.

Da gibts ja nur nen neuen Schein, Brief bleibt ja gleich, oder?


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal das Video auch zuende gucken.



Hab ich eben, da war es ein Stift, die Ursache ist mir aber relativ Schnuppe.......krass finde ich eher die Verfügbarkeit + der Aufwand des Austausches.
Davon ab, das letzte AGR welches sie gewechselt/gereinigt haben, war verkokt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juli 2017)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass meins relativ gut zugänglich sitzt.
Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe, wieso Euro 3 und 4 beim Diesel bei der Steuer keinen Unterschied macht.

Zahl ich mit DPF und Euro 4 noch mehr Steuern als der Kollege mit Euro 3 1.9TDI, weil ich 100cm³ mehr hab...


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2017)

Hab da den Überblick verloren.
Mit euro5 und dpf bezahle ich ca. 230€.....für einen 2,0l.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juli 2017)

Ist doch mittlerweile völlig normal und Herstellerübergreifend, dass man schlecht an viele Bauteile ran kommt.
Damit ich bei meinem BMW die Einlässe reinigen konnte, musste der komplette Motorraum auseinander, möchte nicht wissen was eine Werkstatt dafür berechnen würde.

Ab diesem WE baue ich meinen Audi auf 6-Gang um, mal gucken ob das halbwegs mitlaufen wird.
Falls ja, besteht er dann zusätzlich aus Teilen vom Tiguan, Golf, Ibiza, Polo, Lupo und Passat


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also auf der Begutachtung ist von §19 (2) / 21 StVZO die Rede.
> Bzw. auf der zweiten Seite von Gutachten zur Erlangung der Betriebserlaubnis gemäß §21 StVZO (§19(2) StVZO)
> 
> So wie er zu mir gesagt hat, muss ichs nicht sofort eintragen lassen, dann aber die Papiere mitführen. Lediglich die 18 Monate soll ich Einhalten das die Zulassungsstelle sonst eben nicht anerkennt.
> ...



Irgendwie ist es ja lustig, was manche Leute einem da so mit auf den Weg geben, aber das ist ja schon grob fahrlässig. Das kann dir doch nicht wirklich von einem aaS gesagt worden sein, oder? Vielleicht hätte der Kerl Maurer oder Bäcker werden sollen.


----------



## Seabound (19. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Falls ja, besteht er dann zusätzlich aus Teilen vom Tiguan, Golf, Ibiza, Polo, Lupo und Passat



Ist das nicht grundsätzlich bei jedem Audi sowieso so?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juli 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ist das nicht grundsätzlich bei jedem Audi sowieso so?



Jein. Teile die im Konzern genutzt werden ja (z.B. so gut wie jede Schraube), aber nicht Teile für spezielle Marken/Modelle (z.B. Ausstattung).


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich arbeite regelmäßig an Projekten wo so ziemlich jeder Teil des VW-Konzerns mit Gleichteilen versorgt werden wird und das sind nicht gerade Schrauben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Naja, ich arbeite regelmäßig an Projekten wo so ziemlich jeder Teil des VW-Konzerns mit Gleichteilen versorgt werden wird und das sind nicht gerade Schrauben.



Ich schrieb ja auch "z.B."
Ist ja auch gewollt, dass möglich viele Gleichteile verwendet werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

Aber auch da da gibt es Teile, die z.B. vom Ibiza bis zum A3, teils sogar A4 verwendet werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2017)

Normalerweise läuft das so:
Die Teile werden alle für Audi produziert.
Alle Teile die durch die strengen Qualitätskontrollen bei Audi durchfallen, werden zu VW geliefert. Das sind eine ganze Menge.
Alles was bei VW nicht gut genug ist wird zu Seat geliefert.
Was bei Audi, VW und Seat am Band bei der Produktion so runterfällt wird am Ende des Tages zusammengefegt, in eine Mulde gekippt und zu Skoda geliefert.

Ein kleiner Einblick in den VAG Konzern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

TBF, sorry, du hast ja von vielleicht sehr vielem ne Ahnung, aber vom Zulieferergeschäfft definitiv nicht.
Die gültigen Normen sind im VW Konzern komplett gültig.


----------



## JaniZz (20. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Normalerweise läuft das so:
> Die Teile werden alle für Audi produziert.
> Alle Teile die durch die strengen Qualitätskontrollen bei Audi durchfallen, werden zu VW geliefert. Das sind eine ganze Menge.
> Alles was bei VW nicht gut genug ist wird zu Seat geliefert.
> ...


Hahahahaahahahaha  

Ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint. 


Finde auch gut,  dass es so geregelt ist im VAG Konzern. 

Spart Ressourcen und Energie.


----------



## CRYztal312 (20. Juli 2017)

Man beachte den Smiley. 

Ich musste lachen, danke dafür.


----------



## janni851 (20. Juli 2017)

Hab das ganze jetzt über einen 4er Hub gemacht. Interessanterweise scheint der USB Anschluss bei ausgeschaltetem Fahrzeug an zu bleiben, der Hub bekommt gem. der Led anscheind weiter Strom. Meint ihr das ist schlimm?

Auch die Antenne hab ich gegen eine kurze getauscht, so gefällt mir das schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (20. Juli 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise scheint der USB Anschluss bei ausgeschaltetem Fahrzeug an zu bleiben, der Hub bekommt gem. der Led anscheind weiter Strom. Meint ihr das ist schlimm?



Wart mal ein paar Minuten. Für die LEDs brauchts ned viel Strom drum gehts ne Weile bis die Kondensatoren leer sind und nix mehr liefern.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Juli 2017)

@ Janni851

Wie viele Ports hat der hub?
Da kannst du dir jetzt mehrere "Fuel Sharks" dran hängen, pro Teil sparst du 20% Sprit.
Benzin sparen FUEL SHARK Spritsparer bis zu 20% weniger Sprit MOTORTUNING Tuning VW Chiptuning: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## janni851 (20. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @ Janni851
> 
> Wie viele Ports hat der hub?
> Da kannst du dir jetzt mehrere "Fuel Sharks" dran hängen, pro Teil sparst du 20% Sprit.
> ...


Hätte noch 2 frei, aber ich bin mit den 6,7 Litern doch sehr zufrieden😅

Schlimm das sowas angeboten wird 😂

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> TBF, sorry, du hast ja von vielleicht sehr vielem ne Ahnung, aber vom Zulieferergeschäfft definitiv nicht.
> Die gültigen Normen sind im VW Konzern komplett gültig.



Eben.
Und auch bei Innovationen ist Audi gerne mal "Fast Follower" von VW statt Lead-Plattform.
Das verstehen aber selbst die VW Manager nicht. Also fragt man sich immer wieder öffentlich warum die Kernmarke so wenig Gewinn abwirft während gleichzeitig Entwicklungskosten zum größten Teil dort anfallen und allen Marken nützen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juli 2017)

Da arbeiten se ja dran, ich hab da schon Umstrukturierungen  darf mich deshalb mit Seat über ne Entwicklung für MQB A0 unterhalten


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Hab das ganze jetzt über einen 4er Hub gemacht. Interessanterweise scheint der USB Anschluss bei ausgeschaltetem Fahrzeug an zu bleiben, der Hub bekommt gem. der Led anscheind weiter Strom. Meint ihr das ist schlimm?


Wenn du das Auto 2 Wochen stehen lässt ist die Batterie platt.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> TBF, sorry, du hast ja von vielleicht sehr vielem ne Ahnung, aber vom Zulieferergeschäfft definitiv nicht.
> Die gültigen Normen sind im VW Konzern komplett gültig.


Das funktioniert wirklich so! Ich hab die Azubis beim fegen beobachtet!


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das funktioniert wirklich so! Ich hab die Azubis beim fegen beobachtet!



Ja, die fegen den letzten Rest zusammen, damit man das als den heissen Scheiss in der neuen S Klasse verbauen kann.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2017)

Vermutlich hat er nicht beim Fegen zugeschaut, sondern geholfen.


----------



## Zoon (21. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Einblick in den VAG Konzern.



Klar war dein Beitrag ironisch ... aber bei Mercedes werden auch Klapperkisten wie der Citan verkauft . Cool ich fahr ein Mercedes den es auch als Renault, oder noch krasser: Dacia Dokker gibt.
Nun gibts ja die X Klasse - quasi ein Nissan Navara - da aber die Basis japanisch ist habe ich in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität mehr Hoffnung


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2017)

LoL, ja, Mercedes hat seit anfang der 90er dann doch massiv abgebaut 
Klar gibts heuet durchaus nette Autos von denen, aber damals war ja noch alles was se gebaut haben angeblich gut 
Trotzdem, im Automotiv-Bereich geht es seit langem nur noch ums Geld. Dank der massiv verkürzten Zeiten zwischen den Modellpflegen und Modellwechseln wird der Kostendruck aber immer höher.

Warum es kein Hersteller mehr wagt Autos für längere Zeiträume zu bauen, fragt man sich da durchaus  Modellpflegen kosten halt eigentlich weniger al sein Modellwechsel, wobei sich das relativiert, wenn man Jährlich 3 neue Scheinwerferdesigns und Hecklauchten für ein modell bringt, ...

Naja, mir ist des egal, so lange mein Gehalt dadurch finanziert wird


----------



## fatlace (21. Juli 2017)

ich frag mich bei der Modellpflege immer warum man neue Kotflügel/Motorhauben macht.
Scheinwerfer/Rückleuchten und Stoßstangen ist ja noch legitim, aber neue Werkzeuge für Kotflügel/Motrohauben für diesen kurzen Zeitraum zu bauen, halt ich Persöhnlich für Schwachsinn.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2017)

Geldüberschuss abbauen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2017)

Da hänge ich nicht tief genug drin, aber je nachdem ob es nur eine Änderung am Presswerkzeug ist, oder ein komplett neues, kann das durchaus auch rechnerrisch aufgehen.

Insgesammt würden weniger Modellflegen im Design und mehr in der Technik dem Kunden wohl eher entgegenkommen, dass kann man aber nicht so schön in Szene setzen im Werbeprospekt oder im Fernsehn.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2017)

Ob ein Presswerkzeug (Motorhaube) tatsächlich teurer ist als mehrere Spritzgusswerkzeuge(Lampen) wäre ich mir garnicht mal so sicher.


----------



## Riverna (21. Juli 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> da aber die Basis japanisch ist habe ich in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität mehr Hoffnung



Tut mir leid wenn ich dir die Hoffnung nehmen muss... aber das meiste was nach 2010 aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne her kommt, kann man getrost vergessen.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ob ein Presswerkzeug (Motorhaube) tatsächlich teurer ist als mehrere Spritzgusswerkzeuge(Lampen) wäre ich mir garnicht mal so sicher.



Ich würde eher sagen das Spritzgusswerkzeug.
Kommt aber auch drauf an, wie die Presse bzw das Gusswerkzeug aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2017)

Ein SG Werkzeug geht von 3500€ - open End, da müsste man schon spezieller schauen, ein Scheinwerfer hat ja aber nicht nur ein SG Werkzeug


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2017)

Hast du da nicht eine Null vergessen? Ich habe vor über 20 Jahren Formen für hochwertige Kunststoffteile gebaut und da ging es umgerechnet erst bei gut 25-30.000€ los ...und dann open end.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2017)

Für n kleines Alu-WKZ kommst da ggf. schon hin, was dolles ist das nicht, und dass richtig aufwändige WKZ deutlich teurer sind, ist klar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ein SG Werkzeug geht von 3500€ - open End, da müsste man schon spezieller schauen, ein Scheinwerfer hat ja aber nicht nur ein SG Werkzeug


3500? Vielleicht wenn man Plastikbecher machen will.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2017)

Sowas nennt sich Formeinsatz für eine Stammform, so detailliert wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht werden. Ich hab sowas schon bestellt, so ist es nicht


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2017)

Heute ist mir/uns was passiert... 

Wie ich bestimmt schon erwähnt habe, besitze ich mit paar Kumpels eine Schrauberhalle, wo unsere ganzen Koffer drin stehen. Vor der Halle auf dem Gelände stand ein Ford Explorer (abgemeldet, aber mit 1 Jahr TÜV und Fahrbereit) vom Hallenkumpel. Auf dem Hallengelände sind noch 2 Werkstätten, ein Oldtimer Fuzzi und ein weiterer Schrauber. Wir fahren heute auf den Hof und denken und "oh guck mal der Andy hat seinen Ford verkauft"... nichts weiter bei gedacht. Abends kam dann der besagte Besitzer. Irgendwann frage er mich "ey Jungs wo ist der Ford hin?" wir sagten ihm dann das wir dachten er hätte die Bude verhökert. Haben uns dann den Platz angeschaut wo er stand und sahen Spuren von schleifenden/blockierenden Reifen. Nach dem wir uns dann durch die Gegend gefragt haben, wurde uns gesagt das der vorhin von einem Verwerter an Ort und Stelle verschrottet wurde. 

Die haben einfach die Karre verschrottet weil der Verwerter dachte das es ein Schrottauto ist. Klar der war verdreckt weil er seit 3 Monaten unter einem Baum stand. Aber hey??? wie kommt man auf die Idee ein Auto wo man keine Papiere hat einfach in die Presse zu stopfen?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2017)

Was zum?
Hat der Kerl irgendwie starke Schmerzen gehabt?


----------



## dsdenni (22. Juli 2017)

Ehm, ja das ist mal sehr merkwürdig.

Leicht verdientes Geld, dachte er sich wohl


----------



## Riverna (22. Juli 2017)

Naja jetzt läuft eine Anzeige wegen Diebstahl und Sachbeschädigung. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2017)

Wenn das ein Privatgelände ist, darfst du auch noch Hausfriedenbruch in die Liste einfügen lassen.


----------



## Lee (22. Juli 2017)

Schon ne harte Aktion


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. Juli 2017)

Den würde ich bis auf den letzten Cent verklagen. Sowas geht gar nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2017)

Gibt es jemanden unter euch, der einen Ford mit VCT-Motor hat oder schonmal Erfahrungen mit VCT sammeln konnte? Mein Dad fährt einen Ford Focus '05 mit 1.6ti Motor. Seit geraumer Zeit hat er spordisch Leistungsverlust, egal ob warm, kalt, bergauf, bergab etc. Meist kann man dem Problem  durch herunterschalten entgegenwirken. Aber beim Anfahren geht dies schlecht, er macht einen regelrechten Sprung nach vorn, geht fast aus und dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung. 

Nach ewiger Recherche im Netz bin ich auf Probleme mit den Nockenwellen gestoßen bzw. der VCT-Einheit. Wenn man diese Verstelleinheit tauschen lassen würde, wäre dafür eine komplette Motordemontage nötig oder sind es änhliche Schritte wie beim Einstellen der Ventile? Vielleicht kann jemand aus Schraubersicht sagen, ob das eine rießen Arbeit wird.


----------



## s-icon (22. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Privatgelände ist, darfst du auch noch Hausfriedenbruch in die Liste einfügen lassen.



Nein Hausfriedensbruch ist das nicht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2017)

Landfriedensbruch?
Es ist jedenfalls durchaus möglich Leute wegen unerlaubten Betretens von Privatgrundstücken anzuzeigen.
Allerdings muss dazu natürlich erstens erkennbar sein, dass es sich um Privatgrund handelt, als auch ein einsprechendes Schild das Betreten für unbefugte verbieten.
Bei einem Steinbruch oder Firmengelände anderer Art ist das eigentlich obligatorisch.


----------



## s-icon (22. Juli 2017)

Solange es keine Aufforderung gab, das Gelände zu verlassen ist es kein Hausfriedensbruch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2017)

Ein Schild zählt ja wohl als solches, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2017)

Ist das Gelände eingezäunt?
Wenn ja, könnte es als Hausfriedensbrauch gelten.
Dazu muss man denjenigen auch nicht auffordern das Gelände zu verlassen.
Landfriedensbruch ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2017)

Gelände ist eingezäunt. Aber das Tor zum Gelände ist immer offen... 

Wie auch immer, der Verwerter ruft morgen durch und will die Sache so schnell wie möglich klären. Bin mal auf sein Angebot gespannt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (23. Juli 2017)

Ich wäre eher auf seine Erklärung gespannt


----------



## Riverna (23. Juli 2017)

Die Erklärung ist einfach und auch ziemlich dämlich... 

Auf dem Gelände gab es einen Amerikaner, welcher Gebrauchtwagen verkauft hat. Der gute Mann ist Anfang des Jahres zurück in die Staaten gegangen und hat das eine oder andere Schrottreife Auto hier stehen gelassen. Diese wurden nach und nach dann von irgendwelchen Schrottis abgeholt. Donnerstag ist dann die Geländeverwaltung mit dem Schrotti über das Gelände gelaufen und meinte wohl "Das Auto da gehört auch Hernn XXX der kann auch fort". Wie sie jedoch darauf kommt, dass der gute Mann ein Auto direkt bei uns vor die Halle stellt (ca 500 Meter entfernt von seinem ehemaligen Verkaufsplatz) weiß ich nicht. Es wäre halt naheliegend gewesen weil es ein Ami war (Ford Explorer). Man muss schon reichlich Phantasie haben und daraus zu schließen das der Wagen eben diesem abgewanderten Amerikaner gehört und nicht den Jungs wo der Wagen direkt vor der Tür steht. Wie dem auch sei... ich denke am Ende wird mein Kumpel mehr Geld für den Wagen bekommen, als er bei einem Verkauf bekommen hätte. Die wollen das sicherlich nicht vor Gericht klären.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Juli 2017)

Die menschliche Dummheit ist wirklich unendlich...

Krasse Sache.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2017)

Richtig gut.  Nen Schrotti der Autos klaut. Fährt irgendwann mal bei ner Werkstatt nachts vorbei, nimmt alle Kundenautos mit und drückt die in die Presse. 
Sein Laden brummt bestimmt. Hat ständig was zu tun bei diesen ganzen Schrottautos, die hier so rumstehen.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

Das Auto war offensichtlich schrottreifer Dreck und musste weg. Der Verwerter hat nur seinen Job gemacht. Man darf halt den Müll in der heutigen Zeit nicht einfach mehr so rumstehen lassen.


----------



## blautemple (24. Juli 2017)

Der "Schrott" stand aber nicht "einfach so" irgendwo rum und selbst wenn darfst du den nicht einfach so mitnehmen.

Wobei ich mich gerade frage, warum ich auf deinen offensichtlichen Troll Beitrag überhaupt eingehe...


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht hatte die Stadt den Auftrag zum Aufräumen gegeben. Und dann wurde halt alles mitgenommen, was nach Schrott aussah. Kann doch sein. 

Mir wurde mal mein kaputter Roller geklaut, bevor er von der Stadt entfernt wurde. Ich hatte da Schilder vom Ordnungsamt drann, dass er weg muss, wegen Abgemeldet und auf der Straße parken und so. Eines morgens war er einfach weg. Hab bei dem Ordnungsamt angerufen, aber die wussten nix davon. Also hatte ihn jemand geklaut. War aber ok, das Ding war kaputt und hatte quasi nur noch Schrottwert. Im Endeffekt war ich sogar froh, dass er weg war. Hätte die Stadt das Teil zwangsentfernt hätte ich vermutlich noch nen Gebührenbescheid bekommen.


----------



## ForceOne (24. Juli 2017)

Das Auto stand ja nicht auf irgendeinem öffentlichem Gelände, wenn das nicht gerade völlig unschön aussieht, wird die Stadt da wohl kaum jemandem schicken um von einem Gelände was abzuholen, geschweige denn, dass Sie die Berechtigung dazu haben. 

Das Auto scheint zusätzlich kein "schrottreifer Dreck" gewesen zu sein, wenn er noch TÜV hatte und voll funktionsfähig war.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht wurde er ja auch geklaut, wenn er noch so gut aussah, und nicht vom Schrott-Profi fachmännisch entfernt


----------



## ForceOne (24. Juli 2017)

Hast du dir überhaupt mal durchgelesen was passiert ist, oder einfach nur den ersten Satz und dann direkt mit deinem Kommentar angefangen?

" Nach dem wir uns dann durch die Gegend gefragt haben, wurde uns gesagt das der vorhin von einem Verwerter an Ort und Stelle verschrottet wurde."

Klingt jetzt nicht so nach Diebstahl.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juli 2017)

Die Story ist aber auch zu geil. Ich glaub ich mach auch nen Schrotthandel auf und kassiere in den Straßen alles ein, was nach Schrott aussieht. Einfach kann man kein Geld machen. 
Erstmal schön alle Golfs, UPs und Polos aus den Straßen entfernen.


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Juli 2017)

Ich rieche Markenaffinität.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich gerade frage, warum ich auf deinen offensichtlichen Troll Beitrag überhaupt eingehe...




Am besten ignorieren, er hat eh nie etwas sinnvolles beizutragen.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Schrott sind:


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2017)

Wo wir grade bei Schrott sind...  Oma meinte sie hätte am Berg eingeparkt und danach ging das mit dem Gänge schalten nicht mehr so gut.  Meine Reparaturempfehlung: Auto mit Automatikgetriebe kaufen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...und noch was für die Kfzler unter uns... Das Zeug ist das beste Flutschi ever zum montieren von Gummi. Das 1 Tropfen davon und der Reibwert von Gummi wird gleich 0.  Da springt selbst der heftigst klemmende O-Ring oder der engste Kühlmittelschlauch sofort drauf. Ich hatte schon ein paar andere Mittel vorher probiert aber kein Vergleich dazu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Hast du dir überhaupt mal durchgelesen was passiert ist,



Ehrlich gesagt, nein. 



ForceOne schrieb:


> oder einfach nur den ersten Satz und dann direkt mit deinem Kommentar angefangen?
> 
> "



Sieht dann wohl so aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Juli 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema Schrott sind:


Wo sind die babe`s?


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei Schrott sind...  Oma meinte sie hätte am Berg eingeparkt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Bremsscheiben da sehen aber danach jetzt nicht mehr so gut aus?


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht weiß das jemand zufällig, wenn ich die Felgen jetzt eintragen lassen möchte, Fahrzeughalter aber jemand anderes ist, brauch ich dann auch die Vollmacht und den Ausweis des Halters?
Auf der Seite der Zulassungsstelle steht zwar nix von ner Vollmach, aber bevor ich da umsonst hinfahr und warte...


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn du sie bei einer Prüfstelle abnehmen lassen willst brauchst du keine Vollmacht. Wenn du es im Fahrzeugschein ändern lassen willst, brauchst du i.d.R. die Vollmacht und Ausweis vom Fahrzeughalter.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

Nimm doch einfach eine mit. Die kann man doch auf der Seite von der Zulassungsstelle ausdrucken lassen. Schadet ja nix.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2017)

Ist eigentlich übernächstes Wochenende jemand von euch beim Reisbrennen (größtes Treffen für asiatische Fahrzeugmarken) am Lausitzring? Bin noch etwas unschlüssig mit welcher Karre ich hin fahren soll... aktuell sieht unser Lineup so aus: 

Nissan Skyline R33 GTST (mit RB26 Singleturbo Umbau)
Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 
Nissan Skyline R34 GTT 
Nissan 200SX S14a 
Toyota MR2 Turbo 
Mitsubishi Lancer Sportback 
Mitsubishi Lancer Limo (Evo Optik) 
Subaru Impreza Hawkeye 
Toyota Celica T23 

Und bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen der jetzt vergessen wurde.


----------



## janni851 (24. Juli 2017)

Bin leider nicht dabei, auch wenn es eigentlich die letzte Gelegenheit wäre, so wie es jetzt aussieht. Aber noch fehlt es mir persönlich am Japaner und mit meinem Kumpel von SPS komme ich nicht hin :/

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2017)

Fahr doch einfach mit einem anderen Auto hin, müsste doch möglich sein trotzdem einen Zeltplatz zu bekommen. Oder du lässt dich von jemandem rein fahren... 

PS: RB wird es auch nächstes Jahr geben, vielleicht nicht unbedingt am Lausitzring. Aber bin mir recht sicher das es dann eine neue Location geben wird.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich übernächstes Wochenende jemand von euch beim Reisbrennen (größtes Treffen für asiatische Fahrzeugmarken) am Lausitzring?


Sollte ich da zu einem Treffen fahren dann zu den Classic Days auf Schloss Dyck. Der Lancia scheint tatsächlich wieder zu fahren.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Juli 2017)

Es ist schon irgendwie "faszinierend", dass eine kalte/gebrochene Lötstelle das Anlassen vom Motor verhindern kann...
Seit einpaar Tagen springt mein 7er erst nach dem 10-12 Mal auf den Knopf drücken an, nun tut er wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

OMG, grad bei Baild.de gelesen, Mercedes zieht sich Ende dieses Jahres komplett aus der DTM zurück. Im Gegenzug steigen sie in die Formel E ein. Marketingtechnisch sinnvoller, laut Toto Wolff, als in der DTM zu bleiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2017)

Dann sollten die lieber ganz damit aufhören. E-Motorsport ist im Moment einfach nur brutal langweilig. Am besten wäre ein E-24h-Rennen. Jedes Team geht mit 45 Autos an den Start, weil man die Akkus nicht so schnell geladen bekommt. Unglaublicher Schrott. Die sollten lieber mal ein bischen forschen, damit der Schrott serienreif wird.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

Ich bin echt geschockt! Und das passiert nicht oft!


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es ist schon irgendwie "faszinierend", dass eine kalte/gebrochene Lötstelle das Anlassen vom Motor verhindern kann...


Das letzte Problem beim Lancia war eine Leitung die bei über 4000RPM vom Motor touchiert wurde. Nach 35 Jahren war die dadurch durchgescheuert und der Motor hat sich beim berühren, also über 4k RPM, quasi selbst die Zündung abgeschaltet. Ziemlich harter Drehzahlbegrenzer [emoji317] .

E-Auto 24Stunden Rennen bzw. generell als Langstreckenrennen wäre eigentlich genau das was die mit den Dingern machen sollten. Wie sonst kann man dem Reichweitenargument entgegen treten wenn nicht so?


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

E-AMG. Klingt gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Edit: apropos E. Grad gelesen, Tesla hat die Option auf Ledersitze diese Woche aus Respekt vor ihren veganen Kunden aus dem Programm genommen.  Respekt, echten Respekt! das nenne ich mal konsequent.


----------



## Gast20180319 (24. Juli 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich übernächstes Wochenende jemand von euch beim Reisbrennen  am Lausitzring?




Eventuell ja 



Riverna schrieb:


> PS: RB wird es auch nächstes Jahr geben, vielleicht nicht unbedingt am Lausitzring. Aber bin mir recht sicher das es dann eine neue Location geben wird.




Wie kommst du denn darauf ? 

Naja ich fand es damals in Oschersleben bisher am besten...


----------



## janni851 (24. Juli 2017)

@ Addi, wenn es dir um die Location Lausitzring geht, die DEKRA hat den ja gekauft und es wird keine Zuschauerevents mehr geben.

@Riverna, das wäre eine Möglichkeit, muss ich nochmal sondieren 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (24. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das letzte Problem beim Lancia war eine Leitung die bei über 4000RPM vom Motor touchiert wurde. Nach 35 Jahren war die dadurch durchgescheuert und der Motor hat sich beim berühren, also über 4k RPM, quasi selbst die Zündung abgeschaltet. Ziemlich harter Drehzahlbegrenzer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch nicht schlecht... vor allem, finde es mal...

Das mit der gebrochenen Lötstelle ist ein bekanntes Problem beim E65, ist im Versorgungsmodul ein etwas suboptimal auf der Platine positioniertes Relais, da bricht immer die eine oder zwei Lötstellen, der Anlassen kriegt keine Freigabe von der EWS und bewegt sich entsprechend keinen mm... Eine Sache von einer halben Stunde (ausbauen, nachlöten, einbauen) oder 70€ + Arbeit.


----------



## ForceOne (25. Juli 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> E-AMG. Klingt gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> Edit: apropos E. Grad gelesen, Tesla hat die Option auf Ledersitze diese Woche aus Respekt vor ihren veganen Kunden aus dem Programm genommen.  Respekt, echten Respekt! das nenne ich mal konsequent.



Hätten Sie nicht einfach einen veganen Tesla anbieten können? Ich hätte keinen Respekt für meinen lokalen Supermarkt übrig, wenn er nur noch vegane Produkte im Sortiment hat.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2017)

Ist ja schön wenn Leute vegan leben wollen, aber warum werden anderen Leuten dann Optionen vorenthalten?


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juli 2017)

Wahrscheinlich geht Tesla davon aus, dass deren Marktsegment eher von Verganern beherrscht wird. Diese würden nicht kaufen, wenn es Ledersitze als Option gäbe. Das klingt für mich irgendwie absurd...


----------



## Zeiss (25. Juli 2017)

Von Tesla halte ich persönlich immer weniger. Ein riesen Hype, um nichts...


----------



## ForceOne (25. Juli 2017)

Sich als Autohersteller auf vegane Kunden spezialisieren... beim Super Bowl biete ich zukünftig auch Smoothies und Gurkenstückchen an...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2017)

Vegane Autos.  Ich hole heute Abend erstmal nen Steak und lasse den Motor noch ein bischen nachlaufen. 
Die bei Tesla haben echt einen an der Waffel...sorry kann man aber nicht anders sagen.


----------



## P2063 (25. Juli 2017)

WTF Tesla?!?

eigentlich wollte ich mir ja als nächstes Fahrzeug einen holen wenn sie mal irgendwann ein Fastback oder Coupe oder wieder ein Cabrio anbieten. Aber erst der Verzicht auf den Tacho um autonomes fahren zu forcieren (hallo, Fahrspaß!?) und jetzt noch streichen Ausstattungsoptionen um quengelige Veganer zu befriedigen? Nein danke, bei aller Liebe zur Technik, das wird leider grade immer unattraktiver für mich.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Juli 2017)

Naja, Technik...


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2017)

Kunstledersitze hat Tesla ja noch im Programm... Wenn die gut gemacht sind, merkt den Unterschied kein Mensch denk ich mal.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Juli 2017)

Ja, das denkst Du...


----------



## blautemple (25. Juli 2017)

Also die Formel E finde ich sogar ganz interessant...


----------



## P2063 (25. Juli 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kunstledersitze hat Tesla ja noch im Programm... Wenn die gut gemacht sind, merkt den Unterschied kein Mensch denk ich mal.



Kunstleder = Arschwasser
Echtleder = kein Arschwasser


----------



## Zeiss (25. Juli 2017)

Genau das.


----------



## ForceOne (25. Juli 2017)

Dafür gibt es vielleicht eine Lüftung, für 1.500 € extra


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2017)

Kann der Teslafahrer nur nicht nutzen, weil das die Reichweite einschränkt:0) Ich kenne bei uns auf Arbeit einen Teslafahrer, der hat im Winter ne Decke im Auto, um die Heizung möglichst auf kleinster Stufe betreiben zu können, damit die Reichweite möglichst hoch bleibt.


----------



## ForceOne (25. Juli 2017)

Was zur Hölle, also dabei würde mir der Spaß an einem solchen Auto völlig vergehen.


----------



## P2063 (25. Juli 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle, also dabei würde mir der Spaß an einem solchen Auto völlig vergehen.



schau dir mal die Tesla Videos vom Whiskyhorst an, das ist echt Gold wie sie zum Nordkap fahren und sich seine Frau die meiste Zeit unter einem Wolldeckenstapel auf dem Beifahrersitz versteckt 

aber das soll jetzt nicht zu negativ klingen, wenn man so ein Auto hat gehört auch irgendwie eine gewisse Neugier dazu mal an die Grenze der technisch möglichen Reichweite zu gehen.


----------



## ForceOne (25. Juli 2017)

Schaue ich nachher mal rein.

Hätte ich das Geld, dann würde ich mir für meine täglichen 40-50km auch so ein Teil gönnen, dann würde ich mir für längere Strecken aber trotzdem noch einen Benziner gönnen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kann der Teslafahrer nur nicht nutzen, weil das die Reichweite einschränkt:0) Ich kenne bei uns auf Arbeit einen Teslafahrer, der hat im Winter ne Decke im Auto, um die Heizung möglichst auf kleinster Stufe betreiben zu können, damit die Reichweite möglichst hoch bleibt.


Hahaha was ein Schrott.  Klingt fast wie ein Käfer mit Luftkühlung, da wurde es im Winter auch nie warm drin. Davon mal abgesehen das ein Käfer unbegrenzte Reichweite hatte ohne stundenlanges laden.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Juli 2017)

Keine Ledersitze ist skurril. Man könnte z.B. nur noch Leder aus "Bio" nehmen. Wenn es wirklich darum geht die Welt zu retten, würde ich als erstes bei den Rohstoffen (hauptsächlich für die Batterien) ansetzen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich mir frei einen aussuchen und nicht auf Wartung o.Ä. achten müsste wäre es ein Fisker Karma. 80km "Stealth" für die Stadt und Benzin Tanken für die Strecke.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht warum man im Moment freiwillig Elektroauto fahren will, wenn man kein Hipster ist. Die Kisten haben nur Nachteile. Und ob jetzt die Kohle im Kraftwerk verbrannt wird oder das Benzin im Auto spielt auch keine wirklickliche Rolle.


----------



## P2063 (25. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man im Moment freiwillig Elektroauto fahren will, wenn man kein Hipster ist. Die Kisten haben nur Nachteile.



sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so. Man muss da auch klar differenzieren zwischen den ganzen praxisfernen hybriden mit unter 30km zum aufpolieren des Ökimages, den Stadtmobilen wie Tweezy, Leaf, Up oder Smart und eben "richtigen" Elektroautos wie Seoul, Ionic, Ampera oder eben Tesla. Letztere sind absolut alltagstauglich, wann fährt man denn mal mehr als 300km am Tag? Über Nacht sind sie wieder voll geladen, die Bremsbeläge halten dank rekuperation ewig und das einzige um das man sich eigentlich noch kümmern muss ist die Scheibenwischerflüssigkeit.


----------



## Gast20180319 (25. Juli 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> @ Addi, wenn es dir um die Location Lausitzring geht, die DEKRA hat den ja gekauft und es wird keine Zuschauerevents mehr geben.



Ist mir schon bewusst... Aber ich zitiere mal:



> Dekra selbst will keine Rennen veranstalten. Man sei aber offen, wenn Dritte das Gelände für Großveranstaltungen nutzen wollen, hieß es.



Was das für das Reisbrennen nächstes Jahr bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Juli 2017)

Mein alter Arbeitgeber hat noch ein Ampera im Fuhrpark. Jedes Mal, wenn mein Chef und ich die Kiste gefahren sind, ging sie ins Notlauf...


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Mein alter Arbeitgeber hat noch ein Ampera im Fuhrpark. Jedes Mal, wenn mein Chef und ich die Kiste gefahren sind, ging sie ins Notlauf...



Vielleicht seit ihr zu übergewichtig für das Auto?  Mal in die Betriebsanleitung gekuckt, was das zulässige Gesamtgewicht ist?




P2063 schrieb:


> sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so. Man muss da auch klar differenzieren zwischen den ganzen praxisfernen hybriden mit unter 30km zum aufpolieren des Ökimages, den Stadtmobilen wie Tweezy, Leaf, Up oder Smart und eben "richtigen" Elektroautos wie Seoul, Ionic, Ampera oder eben Tesla. Letztere sind absolut alltagstauglich, wann fährt man denn mal mehr als 300km am Tag? Über Nacht sind sie wieder voll geladen, die Bremsbeläge halten dank rekuperation ewig und das einzige um das man sich eigentlich noch kümmern muss ist die Scheibenwischerflüssigkeit.




Ich fände ein E-Mobil grundsätzlich perfekt. Für meine paar Kilometer auf die Arbeit und ich kann auf der Arbeit an der Säule kostenlos Strom zapfen. Einfach supie! Jedoch sind die Dinger einfach ******* überteuert. Beispiel Renault. Der Zoe ist ein Auto was als Verbrenner mit vergleichbarer Leistung als Kleinwagen max. 15 000€ kosten würde. Als E-Auto kostet er dann gleich mal 10 000€ mehr plus monatlicher Batteriemiete. Das is mir für so ne Plastikkiste einfach zu viel. Nicht weil ich's mir nicht leisten kann, sondern weil ich den Wert nicht anerkenne. Der Zoe so bis 12 oder 15 000 € echt ok, aber keine 25 000€. Ok. Gibt noch die Förderung, aber trotzdem. Einfach Nonsens. Oder als Beispiel der E-Kangoo, wenn ich den ohne Batteriemiete kaufen wollte, geht die Reise bei 30 000€ los. Für einen verschissenen Kangoo, der in gleicheR Ausstattung als Benziner vielleicht für 18 000€ zu haben ist? Gehts noch? 

Da legen die Hersteller schon E-Autos auf und machen sie dann zu luxusprodukten und drücken die Dinger nicht mit aller Macht in den Markt. Wie soll man so die eh schon skeptische Kundschaft überzeugen? Einfach unlogisch.


----------



## P2063 (25. Juli 2017)

das mit der Batteriemiete stört mich bei den Franzosen auch am meisten, aber sie kommen ja so langsam auf den Trichter den Kunden auch ein Kaufangebot zu machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so. Man muss da auch klar differenzieren zwischen den ganzen praxisfernen hybriden mit unter 30km zum aufpolieren des Ökimages, den Stadtmobilen wie Tweezy, Leaf, Up oder Smart und eben "richtigen" Elektroautos wie Seoul, Ionic, Ampera oder eben Tesla. Letztere sind absolut alltagstauglich, wann fährt man denn mal mehr als 300km am Tag? Über Nacht sind sie wieder voll geladen, die Bremsbeläge halten dank rekuperation ewig und das einzige um das man sich eigentlich noch kümmern muss ist die Scheibenwischerflüssigkeit.


300km?  Also eine B-Klasse reicht bei mir mit voller Ladung ca. 80km. Ich verzichte ja deswegen nicht auf Komfort oder fahre langsamer. Die Bremsbeläge verschleißen bei flotter Fahrweise schneller als bei einem normalen Auto, weil beim harten Anbremsen die Rekuperation bei Serienautos ausgeschaltet wird. Das höhere Fahrzeuggewicht reibt dann die Bremse auf.

Beim Service ersetzt sich der Motorölwechsel gegen das tauschen der Trocknerpatrone, der restliche Wartungsumfang ist gleich. Ein Elektroauto hat auch ein Fahrwerk, Reifen, Getriebeöl, Bremsflüssigkeit, Kühlmittel, Sicherheitsgurte... Die Wartungskosten sind nur minimal geringer, da das Motoröl mehr kostet als die Trocknerpatrone. Die Arbeitsumfang ist von der Zeit her gleich, da anstatt dem Motorölwechsel auch zusätzlich die Batterie geprüft werden muss und eben halt der Trockner erneuert werden.

Wer ist eigentlich auf den Trichter gekommen das Elektroautos weniger Wartung brauchen?


----------



## Flybarless (25. Juli 2017)

Hier Infos zur Wartung bei Teslas:

Wartungsplane | Tesla Deutschland

Wirklich billig ist der "Wartungsspaß" wirklich nicht. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## dsdenni (25. Juli 2017)

Mit den Service verdienen doch die Hersteller grad das meiste Geld, dawunderts mich nicht das auch bei nem Tesla man da nicht grade wenig bezahlen muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2017)

Ja, lieber einfach gurken bis man liegen bleibt. Das ist mit Sicherheit billiger die dicke Reapratur zu bezahlen, als zwischendurch mal zum Service zu kommen. 

Vorallem ist das soviel stressfreier. Beim ADAC anrufen, die Kiste wird abgeholt, dann 15000€ auf den Tisch legen und alles ist wieder frisch. Wartung ist komplett unnötig, das ist was für Weicheier.


----------



## P2063 (26. Juli 2017)

für das was gemacht wird ist die tesla wartung wirklich extrem teuer. trotzdem, der reine umfang ist vielleicht 1/4 dessen was bei meinem aktuellen verbrenner gemacht wird.

und bei Premium-Herstellern muss man eben auch mit Premium-Preisen rechnen. Ein Audi A8 ist in der Wartung beim Vertragshändler auch teurer als ein Dacia.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2017)

Seabound schrieb:


> Nicht weil ich's mir nicht leisten kann, sondern weil ich den Wert nicht anerkenne. Der Zoe so bis 12 oder 15 000 € echt ok, aber keine 25 000€. Ok. Gibt noch die Förderung, aber trotzdem. Einfach Nonsens. Oder als Beispiel der E-Kangoo, wenn ich den ohne Batteriemiete kaufen wollte, geht die Reise bei 30 000€ los. Für einen verschissenen Kangoo, der in gleicheR Ausstattung als Benziner vielleicht für 18 000€ zu haben ist? Gehts noch?



Nur den Anschaffungspreis zu betrachten ist aber nicht sehr sinnvoll. Wenn dann muss man die gesammten Kosten über die geplante Nutzungsdauer vergleichen. Ich erspare mir zB. alleine über 10000€ an Steuern in 5 Jahren gegenüber einem gleich starken Benziner/Diesel. Das ist natürlich Länderabhängig, da die Steuern nicht überall gleich sind. Damit war bei mir der höhere Anschaffungspreis quasi schon ausgeglichen. 

Letzte Woche war ich im Urlaub, habe 3 mal am Supercharger geladen und bin 750km gefahren - Ersparnis etwa 70€.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Juli 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> für das was gemacht wird ist die tesla wartung  wirklich extrem teuer. trotzdem, der reine umfang ist vielleicht 1/4  dessen was bei meinem aktuellen verbrenner gemacht wird.
> 
> und bei Premium-Herstellern muss man eben auch mit Premium-Preisen  rechnen. Ein Audi A8 ist in der Wartung beim Vertragshändler auch teurer  als ein Dacia.



Tesla ist ein Premiumhersteller? Seit wann?



XE85 schrieb:


> Nur den Anschaffungspreis zu betrachten ist aber  nicht sehr sinnvoll. Wenn dann muss man die gesammten Kosten über die  geplante Nutzungsdauer vergleichen. Ich erspare mir zB. alleine über  10000€ an Steuern in 5 Jahren gegenüber einem gleich starken  Benziner/Diesel. Das ist natürlich Länderabhängig, da die Steuern nicht  überall gleich sind. Damit war bei mir der höhere Anschaffungspreis  quasi schon ausgeglichen.



Für welche Kiste zahlt man 2000€ Steuer im Jahr???


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juli 2017)

In Deutschland für einen 7,3Liter Euro 1 Diesel aus den älteren Ami-Pickups 

Ich meine z.B. in Österreich ging es mit höherer Leistung oder nach anderen "Luxus"-Kriterien massiv nach oben mit den Steuern.


----------



## XE85 (26. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Für welche Kiste zahlt man 2000€ Steuer im Jahr???



In Österreich für jeden Wagen mit etwa 320PS - ausser eben E-Autos.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich meine z.B. in Österreich ging es mit höherer Leistung oder nach  anderen "Luxus"-Kriterien massiv nach oben mit den Steuern.



Richtig, und davon sind E-Autos ausgenommen. Und damit ist der höhere Anschaffungspreis eines Telsa in Österreich quasi obsolet - und das obwohl er keine Förderung bekommt da mit >50000€ Anschaffungspreis als Luxusartikel gilt.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Juli 2017)

Ach, sorry, habe vergessen, dass Du in Österreich lebst. Da sist ja echt pervers... ich will nicht wissen, was ich für meine beiden bei Euch zahlen müsste.


----------



## P2063 (26. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Tesla ist ein Premiumhersteller? Seit wann?



sie verlangen zumindest entsprechende Preise fürs Model S und X


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2017)

Nur weil etwas teurer ist, ist die Qualität aber nicht gleich auf dem Stand des Preises.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2017)

Hat der neue Tesla beim Crashtest nicht relativ schlecht abgeschnitten?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juli 2017)

Captn, das trifft aber bei einigen anderen, einzeln sogar bei deutschen Modellen, auch zu.


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2017)

Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Allein die Preisentwicklung der letzten Jahre ist ein Witz, wobei Inflation ja auch einen erheblichen Teil dazu beiträgt.


----------



## P2063 (26. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat der neue Tesla beim Crashtest nicht relativ schlecht abgeschnitten?



Ein schönes Beispiel, wie ein schlecht gewählter Nachrichtentitel alle in die Irre führen kann. Das Model S hat in einem Crashtest eines Unternehmens, das von der amerikanischen Versicherungswirtschaft finanziert wird, nicht die Bestnote erhalten. Andere, staatlich geführte, unabhängige Teststellen in den USA und hier zb auch der ADAC bescheinigen dem Model S dagegen durchweg Bestnoten. 

Man sollte sich bei all dem Tumult über die angeblich schlechte Bewertung also lieber fragen, wo denn wohl die Interessen der Auftraggeber für diesen Test liegen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juli 2017)

Welche Inflation? 

Aber mal ehrlich, das was man angeblich für Premium zusätzlich zahlt ist reine "Image-Preis-Politik", technisch ist das unnötig.
Und ich für meinen Teil gebe privat kein Geld für ein Image aus, das ist unnötig 

Wenn mein AG der Meinung ist, ich darf demnächst nicht mehr mit dem Fremdfabrikat zum Kunden, darf er mir gern ein Auto vor die Tür stellen, da bezahle ich aber auch keinen Cent für, der bekommt dann n Fahrtenbuch und gut; 100% dienstliche Nutzung 

Autos wie ich se mag, bekomm ich bei Premium-Herstellern ja gar nicht zu kaufen  Da müsste ich 20.000 Extras, die ich gar nicht möchte, mitnehmen, weil die zu irgendeinem kleinen Extra gehören, dass ich sonst nicht haben kann. Dafür soll ich dann aber 11.000€ Mehrpreis bezahlen, weil ja so tolle Funktionen wie Spurhalteassistent, Verkehrsschilderkennung und dann vielleicht noch Massagesitze mit Leder bei sind. Das alles wollte ich zwar nicht haben, und nutze ich auch nie, aber der sowieso schon hohe Grundpreis des Autos aus der Premiumgarage kommt so nocht "premiumhafter" daher.

Bei anderen Marken muss ich da zwar auch Pakete nehmen, aber komischerweise komme ich da bei 11.000€ gegenüber Grundpreis des kleinsten Motors schon den Vollausstatter mit großem Motor  und das bei einem Endpreis unter dem Grundpreis beim Premiumhersteller 
Und dass ich da dann kein Internet im Auto habe, bei dem ich dann noch nachfragen kann, wo das beste Cafe ist der gegend ist, ... who cares.
Klar, ich bekomme keinen 3l V6 zu kaufen, aber je mehr ich die letzten Jahre mit den kleinen Motoren fahre, desto mehr merke ich, dass mir der Große Motor eh nur an 5 Tagen ind 3 Jahren etwas gebracht hätte. Für so Späße kauf ich mir lieber nen Youngtimer.


Das ist natürlich eine ganz subjektive Sichtweise und die gilt nicht automatisch für alle.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Juli 2017)

Jo, das sieht ja jeder anders. Ich hab mal 2 Wochen auf den Weg zur Arbeit schon die Motten bekommen, als ich den mit nem kleinen 1.2l Motor und seinen 60-70PS fahren musste. Das geht gar nicht, jeder Trecker oder LKW wird da zur Herausforderung.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 300km?  Also eine B-Klasse reicht bei mir mit voller Ladung ca. 80km.



Du hast den Sinn von einem elektro Auto halt auch kein Stück kapiert, da wundert es mich nicht das du keine Reichweite erreichst. Bist halt ein Hoffnungsloserfall.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn von einem elektro Auto halt auch kein Stück kapiert, da wundert es mich nicht das du keine Reichweite erreichst. Bist halt ein Hoffnungsloserfall.


Haha, also deiner Ansicht nach ist der Sinn eines Elektroautos sich einen abzuschwitzen/frieren, ohne Radio zu fahren, nur am Tag und immer schön mit 95 hinterm LKW her. Bergpässe meiden, das Auto immer in einer 20°C beheizten Garage abstellen.

Dann ist der Kundenkreis von Elektroautos aber sehr beschränkt.  Ziemlich hoffnungslos wenn die Zukunft so aussieht.


----------



## teachmeluv (26. Juli 2017)

Das Thema E-Autos wird definitiv interessant in der nicht mehr allzu fernen Zukunft:

Autoindustrie: Grossbritannien will Diesel und Benziner verbieten | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2017)

Aktuell sehe ich bei uns in der Stadt vorallem das E-Bike auf dem Vormarsch.
Damit kann eine Stadt im Bergischen plötzlich zur Fahrradstadt werden, was aber natürlich auch das Kurzstrecken-Elektroauto wieder unnötig macht.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha, also deiner Ansicht nach ist der Sinn eines Elektroautos sich einen abzuschwitzen/frieren, ohne Radio zu fahren, nur am Tag und immer schön mit 95 hinterm LKW her. Bergpässe meiden, das Auto immer in einer 20°C beheizten Garage abstellen.
> 
> Dann ist der Kundenkreis von Elektroautos aber sehr beschränkt.  Ziemlich hoffnungslos wenn die Zukunft so aussieht.



Es gibt noch ein paar Optionen zwischen Rasen und Schleichen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2017)

Nein gibt es nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2017)

Wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2017)

Gas geht bei mir auch nur auf on und off.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Haha, also deiner Ansicht nach ist der Sinn eines Elektroautos sich einen abzuschwitzen/frieren, ohne Radio zu fahren, nur am Tag und immer schön mit 95 hinterm LKW her. Bergpässe meiden, das Auto immer in einer 20°C beheizten Garage abstellen.
> 
> Dann ist der Kundenkreis von Elektroautos aber sehr beschränkt.  Ziemlich hoffnungslos wenn die Zukunft so aussieht.


Der S3 ist doch dein Daily, wieviel verbrauchst du damit normalerweise? ^^


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. Juli 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jo, das sieht ja jeder anders. Ich hab mal 2 Wochen auf den Weg zur Arbeit schon die Motten bekommen, als ich den mit nem kleinen 1.2l Motor und seinen 60-70PS fahren musste. Das geht gar nicht, jeder Trecker oder LKW wird da zur Herausforderung.



Ich fahre mit 0.125L über die Bahn. Da kriegste bammel


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Der S3 ist doch dein Daily, wieviel verbrauchst du damit normalerweise? ^^


Im Moment 11,7L Super Plus.  Ich hätte gedacht das es mehr wären.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Juli 2017)

Hätte ich von dir auch mehr erwartet, dann gehts ^^

Ist das ein Daily-Schnitt? Und wie is das Profil - Stadt, Land, Autobahn


----------



## dsdenni (27. Juli 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jo, das sieht ja jeder anders. Ich hab mal 2 Wochen auf den Weg zur Arbeit schon die Motten bekommen, als ich den mit nem kleinen 1.2l Motor und seinen 60-70PS fahren musste. Das geht gar nicht, jeder Trecker oder LKW wird da zur Herausforderung.


Joar ist ned die größte Leistung. Wobei da ja auch das Gewicht ne große Rolle spielt. Wenn der Karren jetzt noch 1.2t+ gewogen hat, dann


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Hätte ich von dir auch mehr erwartet, dann gehts ^^
> 
> Ist das ein Daily-Schnitt? Und wie is das Profil - Stadt, Land, Autobahn



Jow das ist so der daily Schnitt. Ich fahre ca. 40% Stadt, 35% Landstraße und 25% Autobahn.

Auf der Bahn bin ich oft bei +20L/100, das zieht natürlich den Schnitt nach oben. Sind aber ganz schön sparsam die neuen Kisten. Außerdem fahre ich auch mit dem S3 nie unter 2400rpm, außer 1. Gang wenn man halt langsam fährt.


----------



## keinnick (27. Juli 2017)

Warum fährst Du den nicht unter 2400rpm? Wenn ich in der Stadt im Verkehr "mitschwimme", dann liegt die Drehzahl oft genug deutlich unter 2000rpm.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. Juli 2017)

Das ist schlecht für das Ego den Motor.


----------



## Captn (27. Juli 2017)

11.7 verbraucht meiner etwa in der Stadt. Der ist aber auch 15 Jahre alt. Ich hätte da eher weniger erwartet. Das klingt für mich schon nach gewolltem Materialmord.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2017)

Ihr redet hier von TheBadFrag, DER Rennfahrer schlechthin


----------



## Zeiss (27. Juli 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> 11.7 verbraucht meiner etwa in der Stadt. Der ist aber auch 15 Jahre alt. Ich hätte da eher weniger erwartet. Das klingt für mich schon nach gewolltem Materialmord.



Wenn ich das mit seiner angeblichen Fahrweise vergleiche, ist es noch wenig.

Mit rund 13 Liter fahre ich meinen 760er... nur so als Vergleich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du den nicht unter 2400rpm? Wenn ich in der Stadt im Verkehr "mitschwimme", dann liegt die Drehzahl oft genug deutlich unter 2000rpm.


1. Nicht gut für den Motor.
2. Super ungemüdlich. Man hat 0 Leistung und 0 Motorbremswirkung, wenn man da kurz vor abbocken den Motor quält. Ständig die Bremse treten anstatt von Gas gehen, ohne Unterbrechung immer in den 6. Gang rühren und wieder zurück, wenn man minimal beschleunigen will. Innerorts im 3. fahren oder 4. ab 70 km/h ist mir da viel lieber und entspannter. Der Unterschied im Verbrauch ist absolut zu vernachlässigen. Dann hätte ich halt einen Schnitt von 11,3, da geht die Welt nicht von unter.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit seiner angeblichen Fahrweise vergleiche, ist es noch wenig.
> 
> Mit rund 13 Liter fahre ich meinen 760er... nur so als Vergleich.


Der S3 ist auch ziemlich sparsam. Mein alter A3 braucht quasi fast das gleiche trotz halber Leistung.


----------



## fctriesel (27. Juli 2017)

Wie Motorbremse? Damit lässt du wertvolle Zeit liegen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2017)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Wie Motorbremse? Damit lässt du wertvolle Zeit liegen!


Wenn man jetzt auch noch Ahnung vom Fahren hätte...


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2017)

Kann man dieses Öl von Meguin für einen Golf 4 1.6 (SR, 8V) nehmen bzw ist es empfehlenswert?    megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf SAE 5W-40 (vollsynth.) - Meguin - Oils of Germany

Datenblatt:   http://pim.meguin.de/pidoc/P002068/4808-megolMotorenoelSuperLeichtlaufSAE5W-40vollsynth-18.0-de.pdf


Ist das günstigste vollsynthetische, welches ich gefunden habe (und die VW-Norm erfüllt).


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2017)

Hab ich ja noch nie von gehört. 

Nimm lieber das hier. Das ist auf jeden Fall gut. Mobil 1 FS 0W-40 - 5 Liter | Motorol 0W40 | Oldepot24.de


----------



## fctriesel (27. Juli 2017)

Ich finde es selbst doof dass ich keine Ahnung habe, aber was soll ich machen wenn sich die gesamte Ahnung des Fahrens auf eine Person konzenziert.


----------



## Klutten (27. Juli 2017)

Schafft es bitte alleine, hier wieder Beiträge mit sinnvollem Inhalt zu verfassen. Ich muss sicher nicht erwähnen, dass die letzten Beiträge quasi nur "Müll" beinhalten.


----------



## fctriesel (27. Juli 2017)

Da ahnst es nicht wie sehr es einen belastet wenn man auf dem Weg zum Supermarkt das mit Zwischengas und Spitze-Hacke nicht hinbekommt. Ein Desaster!


----------



## keinnick (27. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hab ich ja noch nie von gehört.


Das ist ein Tochterunternehmen von Liqui Moly. Wenn es die Freigabe vom Hersteller hat, warum nicht?


----------



## Zeiss (27. Juli 2017)

Meguin ist gut, machst nichts falsch damit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist ein Tochterunternehmen von Liqui Moly. Wenn es die Freigabe vom Hersteller hat, warum nicht?


NoName Baumarktöl hat auch eine Freigabe für alles mögliche. Draufkippen würde ich das aber eher nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2017)

Welches der beiden wäre denn bei überwiegend Kurzstrecke/Stadt (idR 10-30Minuten Fahrzeit) besser? 
0W40 oder 5W40

Er braucht aktuell schon knapp 0,5l auf 1000km und es riecht ein wenig nach Benzin,  falls das auch relevant ist.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jow das ist so der daily Schnitt. Ich fahre ca. 40% Stadt, 35% Landstraße und 25% Autobahn.
> 
> Auf der Bahn bin ich oft bei +20L/100, das zieht natürlich den Schnitt nach oben. Sind aber ganz schön sparsam die neuen Kisten. Außerdem fahre ich auch mit dem S3 nie unter 2400rpm, außer 1. Gang wenn man halt langsam fährt.


Geht mal mega fit, würd ich sagen. 

Bin selbst bei 5.2-5.4l laut Tacho angekommen. Der is auf 0.1-0.3l genau. Benzin wohlgemerkt und ohne ein Hindernis zu sein. 70% Land 30% Stadt 0% AB.


----------



## Captn (27. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit seiner angeblichen Fahrweise vergleiche, ist es noch wenig.
> 
> Mit rund 13 Liter fahre ich meinen 760er... nur so als Vergleich.


Das ist aber nen gesunder Verbrauch für den Schlitten möchte ich meinen. Unsere E38 haben sich auch nicht weniger genommen und hatten beide aber 4 Zylinder weniger als deiner. Da hat sich der Gastank noch richtig gelohnt.


----------



## fatlace (28. Juli 2017)

ich fahre im clubsport Motul 8100 x max 0w40


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Welches der beiden wäre denn bei überwiegend Kurzstrecke/Stadt (idR 10-30Minuten Fahrzeit) besser?
> 0W40 oder 5W40
> 
> Er braucht aktuell schon knapp 0,5l auf 1000km und es riecht ein wenig nach Benzin,  falls das auch relevant ist.



Ich würde 0W40 nehmen, aber es macht nicht so viel Unterschied. 



Captn schrieb:


> Das ist aber nen gesunder Verbrauch für den Schlitten möchte ich meinen. Unsere E38 haben sich auch nicht weniger genommen und hatten beide aber 4 Zylinder weniger als deiner. Da hat sich der Gastank noch richtig gelohnt.



Würde ich auch sagen, es geht absolut in Ordnung für die Kiste und den Motor.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Welches der beiden wäre denn bei überwiegend Kurzstrecke/Stadt (idR 10-30Minuten Fahrzeit) besser?
> 0W40 oder 5W40
> 
> Er braucht aktuell schon knapp 0,5l auf 1000km und es riecht ein wenig nach Benzin,  falls das auch relevant ist.



Das 0w40 ist besser für Kurzstrecken da es dünnflüssiger ist im kalten Zustand. Nachteil ist dein Ölverbrauch kann ansteigen und oder der Motor kann anfangen zu schwitzen. Wobei ich 0.5L auf 1000 Kilometer schon ziemlich fiel finde... ich persönlich würde mir dann Gedanken machen an zu heben auf z.B. 10w40.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2017)

Wenn er anfängt zu schwitzen, dann war er vorher schon nicht ganz dicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1. Nicht gut für den Motor.
> 2. Super ungemüdlich. Man hat 0 Leistung und 0 Motorbremswirkung, wenn man da kurz vor abbocken den Motor quält. Ständig die Bremse treten anstatt von Gas gehen, ohne Unterbrechung immer in den 6. Gang rühren und wieder zurück, wenn man minimal beschleunigen will. Innerorts im 3. fahren oder 4. ab 70 km/h ist mir da viel lieber und entspannter. Der Unterschied im Verbrauch ist absolut zu vernachlässigen. Dann hätte ich halt einen Schnitt von 11,3, da geht die Welt nicht von unter.



Nicht gut für den Motor ? Bestimmt 
Und wenn du bei unter 2500 1/min keine Leistung hast, solltest du dein Auto mal besser bei Audi durchchecken lassen, jeder moderne Turbobenziner geht ab 1500 1/min mehr als gut genug um mal kurz zu beschleunigen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2017)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich frage mich, warum man z. B. auf der Landstraße, wo sich meistens eh alles zwischen 70-100km/h abspielt, nicht im höchsten Gang fahren sollte. Runterschalten kann man bei Bedarf immer, aber stur mit mindestens 2400rpm zu fahren, wäre in dem Fall einfach nur sinnlos.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht gut für den Motor ? Bestimmt
> Und wenn du bei unter 2500 1/min keine Leistung hast, solltest du dein Auto mal besser bei Audi durchchecken lassen, jeder moderne Turbobenziner geht ab 1500 1/min mehr als gut genug um mal kurz zu beschleunigen.


Du musst bei deinem Motor regelmäßig die Einlassventile freikratzen, genau deswegen fahre ich nicht kurz vor abbocken. 
Der S3 hat einen so großen Turbo, da kommt unter 2400 rein garnichts. Ladedruck=0 und dann im Saugbetrieb gegen einen viel zu großen Gang beschleunigen... 10 Sekunden Vollgas->5km/h mehr. Außerdem bekommt es dem Motor nicht sonderlich gut. Schonmal was von LSPI gehört? ...nein das ist kein Mythos. Aber soll jeder seinen Motor so gut es geht kaputt fahren, um eventuell 0,1L auf 100 zu sparen.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2017)

Alter, du redest sooooo viel Bullshit, da ist alles zu spät... Auch du wirst bei deinem Motor die Einlassventile freikratzen, weil du scheinbar nicht gerafft hast, woher das Verkoken kommt....


----------



## Mosed (28. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der S3 hat einen so großen Turbo, da kommt unter 2400 rein garnichts. Ladedruck=0 und dann im Saugbetrieb gegen einen viel zu großen Gang beschleunigen...



Laut Audi Webseite hat der 2,0 TFSI im S3 ab 1850 rpm sein volles Drehmoment von 380 Nm... 
Die Leistung ist bei 2400 rpm natürlich höher, aber ich denke über wenig Leistung wird man sich im S3 auch bei 1500 rpm nicht beklagen können. Außer natürlich TBF, der durchgehend im Rennmodus fährt und auch in der 30er Zone ein 700 PS Auto an seine Leistungsgrenze bringen würde.


----------



## fctriesel (28. Juli 2017)

LSPI? Hm, vielleicht hat dein Audi deswegen auch eine Saugrohreinspritzung. Vermute ich, Ahnung hab ich keine.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Laut Audi Webseite hat der 2,0 TFSI im S3 ab 1850 rpm sein volles Drehmoment von 380 Nm...
> Die Leistung ist bei 2400 rpm natürlich höher, aber ich denke über wenig Leistung wird man sich im S3 auch bei 1500 rpm nicht beklagen können. Außer natürlich TBF, der durchgehend im Rennmodus fährt und auch in der 30er Zone ein 700 PS Auto an seine Leistungsgrenze bringen würde.


Und wie lange ist die Ansprechzeit bei so geringer Drehzahl? Der Turbo braucht ewig, bis da was kommt. Dazu noch der viel zu große Gang und man kommt erst Jahre später in Bewegung. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn mit extrem geringer Drehzahl zu fahren. Wenn ich das Geld nicht hätte um dieses bischen mehr Sprit zu tanken, dann hätte ich mit Sicherheit keinen S3 gekauft.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Alter, du redest sooooo viel Bullshit, da ist alles  zu spät... Auch du wirst bei deinem Motor die Einlassventile  freikratzen, weil du scheinbar nicht gerafft hast, woher das Verkoken  kommt....


Da sprach der große Motorenspezialist. Wieviel echte Motoren hast du schon von innen gesehen? Ich glaube nicht so viele.
Ich habe schon eine Menge gesehen und du kannst mir glauben das es Direkteinspritzer mit 200000+km gibt, wo absolut nichts an den Ventilen hängt, weil die immer Feuer bekommen. Aber fahr mal lieber schön langsam mit deinem V12 und bau noch ein paar Radios ein. Da lernt man ne Menge über Motoren.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2017)

Fahr mal lieber zu Audi, irgendwas stimmt mit deinem Auto nicht. 
Oh man, grosser Turbo...


----------



## Offset (28. Juli 2017)

Ich lenk nur ungern von der unterhaltsamen Diskussion hier ab, aber ich hätte mal ne Frage.
Da ich im September anfange zu arbeiten steht bei mir nun der Kauf des ersten Autos an. Pro Jahr fahre ich etwa 15000km (50% Landstraße, 50% Autobahn). Preislich sollte es um 5000€ liegen.

Ich persönlich finde die Opel Astra H gtc ganz gut, vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Erfahrung mit mir teilen. Ansonsten bin ich natürlich für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## janni851 (28. Juli 2017)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich lenk nur ungern von der unterhaltsamen Diskussion hier ab, aber ich hätte mal ne Frage.
> Da ich im September anfange zu arbeiten steht bei mir nun der Kauf des ersten Autos an. Pro Jahr fahre ich etwa 15000km (50% Landstraße, 50% Autobahn). Preislich sollte es um 5000€ liegen.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die Opel Astra H gtc ganz gut, vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Erfahrung mit mir teilen. Ansonsten bin ich natürlich für Vorschläge offen.


Ansich will ich ja nichts schlechtes gegen Opel sagen, aber die H Modelle haben anscheind öfter Probleme mit ausfallenden Wasserkreisläufen. Bei zwei Freunden ist es bei unterschiedlichen Motoren vorgekommen, das sich im Motorraum ein Schlauch aus dem Kreislauf verabschiedet hat, und dadurch die Motoren heißgelaufen sind. Eine Wassertemperaturanzeige ist nicht verbaut (und lässt sich auch nicht im Bordcomputer finden, das hatte Klutten Mal gesagt). Bei dem einen ist der Motor komplett kaputt gewesen, der andere hatte zweimal Glück, das er das Probleme Tagsüber hatte und den weißen Rauch aus dem Auspuff gesehen hat. 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2017)

Astra H (Kombi) war im Komfort das Unerträglichste was ich je auf längerer Strecke (mit)gefahren bin.
Und in der Liste der Konkurrenten stehen ein Ford StreetKa und ein Ferrari Mondial...


----------



## Flybarless (28. Juli 2017)

Mitte der neuziger hatte ich einen Mazda 323 GTX (einer der ersten 16V Serien Turbos ende der 80er...) Der hatte schon ein recht
ausgeprägtes Turboloch unterhalb von 3500 rpm. Trotzdem konnte man den auch unterhalb von 2500rpm normal fahren. Sogar
meine Mutti kam damit klar, da ist auch nichts zugekockt oder so...
Da ich noch in der Lehre war hatte ich auch kaum eine andere Wahl, weil unter 12-13L Super Plus hab ich das Ding nicht bewegen 
können...heute hat mein Auto 50 PS mehr und braucht 4-8l weniger auf 100km bei 400kg mehr Gewicht, 2 Zylinder und einen
Liter Hubraum mehr. Denn kann ich aber ab knapp über 800-900rpm entspannt bewegen (Leerlauf bei 600rpm...). Da kockt auch nichts
zu und er rennt nach 160.000km immer noch nett über der angegeben Vmax (GPS).

Kann mir kaum vorstellen das ein moderner S Audi da so lahm ist untenrum das man da nicht im Verkehr mit klar kommt.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da sprach der große Motorenspezialist. Wieviel echte Motoren hast du schon von innen gesehen? Ich glaube nicht so viele.
> Ich habe schon eine Menge gesehen und du kannst mir glauben das es Direkteinspritzer mit 200000+km gibt, wo absolut nichts an den Ventilen hängt, weil die immer Feuer bekommen. Aber fahr mal lieber schön langsam mit deinem V12 und bau noch ein paar Radios ein. Da lernt man ne Menge über Motoren.



Ja genau.... Du wolltest doch mal Bilder von einem Direkteinspritzer zeigen, den du freigefahren hast.
Ich habe noch keine gesehen. Also, bist du einfach nur ein Dumschwätzer und ich glaube nicht gar nichts, weil es einfach nur Bullshit mit Soße ist. Bei 200000+km absolut gar nichts, natürlich. Stimmt, bei Benz ist es ja anders...

Und meine V12 sehen eher selten Drehzahlen über 3500 Umdrehungen, wofür auch, sie haben auch so genug Dampf.



Flybarless schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum vorstellen das ein moderner S  Audi da so lahm ist untenrum das man da nicht im Verkehr mit klar  kommt.



Wenn ein unfähiger Fahrer am Steuer sitzt schon... ohne Hirn, Sinn und Verstand, Hauptsache Gas...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2017)

Ich hab das mit den immer über 2400rpm in der Stadt mal ausprobiert.
Aber ich muss dafür leider über 60 im dritten fahren.
Wenn ich 50 fahren will, sind es in dritten 2000rpm und im zweiten 3000rpm.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## CRYztal312 (28. Juli 2017)

@Offset

Ich fahre meinen GTC seit 2008, bin soweit auch ganz zufrieden damit, nur langsam hat die Elektronik ein paar Aussetzer. Aber nichts gravierendes. 
Der Radio schaltet sich nicht gleich bei Motorstart an, sondern brauch ein bißchen. 

Die Temperatur des Kühlwassers kann man sich im Testmodus anzeigen lassen, dazu nur lange auf die Settings Taste drücken und dann mit der BC Taste durchschalten. 

Bei einer Probefahrt auf das Getriebe achten, ob es sich sauber schalten lässt oder Geräusche macht. Bei den M32 Getrieben gab es ein paar Probleme. 

Zum Thema Komfort kann ich nicht meckern, bin mit meinem ohne Probleme nach Ungarn und wieder zurück gefahren. Habe aber auch die Recaro Sportsitze drin. 
An welchen Motor hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juli 2017)

Wie ist die Lautstärke bei 2400?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Juli 2017)

*Achtung Ironie*

Deshalb fahr ich Diesel, da hab ich recht früh recht viel Drehmoment


----------



## Offset (28. Juli 2017)

CRYztal312 schrieb:


> An welchen Motor hast du denn gedacht?



An einen der 1.6er oder 1.8er Benziner, ich weiß nicht wie groß da die Unterschiede sind. Danke schonmal für die Tipps.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie ist die Lautstärke bei 2400?


Ach das geht, hab ja keine Krawallbude.
Vorteil ist halt, sobald ich ne Ampel sehe die auf gelb springt, kann ich immer noch schnell drüber huschen.
Auch wenn ich wen von rechts komme sehe, kurz Gas geben und schon brauch ich nicht mehr bremsen und ihm Vorfahrt gewähren.
Alles top.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Juli 2017)

Also ich fahre momentan nicht mehr als 3000rpm... gezwungermaßen.

Bin immer noch im 1.4er TSI, 5er Golf Variant unterwegs (1KM, Motor BMY). Ab ca. 3000rpm, wo eigentlich der Turbo einsetzen sollte, tut sich nix mehr, die Drehzahl des Motors fällt sogar leicht und es kommt kein Schub mehr. Hab nach kurzer Recherche was über ein Magnetventil (N75) gefunden, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt alles ein wenig zu technisch, was ich darüber lesen kann  Irgendjemand hier mehr Plan von der Materie?


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juli 2017)

Habe den gleichen Motor und hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Ist die Kontrollleuchte an? 

Bei mir kam auch kein Schub mehr, es war das Magnetventil, was den Kompressor vor dem Turbo noch antreibt, was idealerweise auf der Wasserpumpe sitzt. Ergo ganzes Teil tauschen nötig sowie neue Flüssigkeit nachfüllen. Waren insgesamt ca 300-350€ Kosten.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Juli 2017)

Dieses N75 Ding hat schon beim TT (1,8 Turbo) für Stress gesorgt...


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2017)

Ich dachte die haben mittlerweile die Probleme mit dem Ding gelöst.
ISt doch schon seit 15 Jahren oder so ziemlich problembehaftet.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Juli 2017)

Die Probleme mit der Steuerkette sind auch so alt wie der VR6 alt ist... und gelöst wurden sie immernoch nicht.

Ich kenne den N75 aus dem 8N meiner Ex.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja genau.... Du wolltest doch mal Bilder von einem Direkteinspritzer zeigen, den du freigefahren hast.
> Ich habe noch keine gesehen. Also, bist du einfach nur ein Dumschwätzer und ich glaube nicht gar nichts, weil es einfach nur Bullshit mit Soße ist. Bei 200000+km absolut gar nichts, natürlich. Stimmt, bei Benz ist es ja anders...


Keine Angst, die kommen noch. Ich mache das nicht jede Woche 10x.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Juli 2017)

Danke für eure Ratschläge zum Öl, ich nehme wahrscheinlich 5W40 als Mittelweg und kann ja mal Rückmelden ob der Verbrauch besser/schlechter im Vergleich zum Castrol wird.

@Offset  Hast du auch schon mal die japanischen/koreanischen Hersteller durchgeguckt?  Bsp: Honda Civic Lim.5 1.8 Sport als Limousine in Hanau


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du musst bei deinem Motor regelmäßig die Einlassventile freikratzen, genau deswegen fahre ich nicht kurz vor abbocken.
> Der S3 hat einen so großen Turbo, da kommt unter 2400 rein garnichts. Ladedruck=0 und dann im Saugbetrieb gegen einen viel zu großen Gang beschleunigen... 10 Sekunden Vollgas->5km/h mehr. Außerdem bekommt es dem Motor nicht sonderlich gut. Schonmal was von LSPI gehört? ...nein das ist kein Mythos. Aber soll jeder seinen Motor so gut es geht kaputt fahren, um eventuell 0,1L auf 100 zu sparen.



Du bist sowas von lächerlich 
Großer Turbo, ja sicher  Wäre mir neu dass ein S3 nen GTX30/35 fährt.
Der IS38 ist vieles, aber mit Sicherheit nicht groß.
Und wenn dein S3 so ein großes Turboloch hat, dann ist da einiges im Argen.
Vielleicht solltest du mal deine eigene Welt verlassen und in der Realität ankommen.
Und dein lspi kannst dir bei einem modernen 08/15 Serienmotor sonst wo hinstecken, sowas macht der nicht.
Und zu der Verkokungsgeschichte sag ich nix mehr.
Jemand der meint sowas wegfahren zu können sollte sich mal besser mehr mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen und aufhören den Besserwisser zu spielen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit der Steuerkette sind auch so alt wie der VR6 alt ist... und gelöst wurden sie immernoch nicht.
> 
> Ich kenne den N75 aus dem 8N meiner Ex.


Sofern du die Ur-VR6 meinst, soll mit den MB Teilen vom Sprinter da ruhe sein.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2017)

Die Probleme mit der Kette hatten auch noch die A3 mit 3.2 V(R)6 und der R32.


----------



## Zoon (29. Juli 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> ich frag mich bei der Modellpflege immer warum man neue Kotflügel/Motorhauben macht.



Aus dem gleichen Grund weswegen in den Klamottenläden alle 3 Monate neue "Mode" auftaucht.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Insgesammt würden weniger Modellflegen im Design und mehr in der Technik dem Kunden wohl eher entgegenkommen.



Zumindest bei Mercedes und BMW ist ein guter Zyklus erkennbar wenn  ein Mopf bzw. LCI bei BMW ansteht. Ein Facelift bezieht sich mehr aufs  Design, das nächste mehr auf die Technik - aktuelles Beispiel S Klasse  Mopf für 2018 aussen kaum Änderungen aber technisch sehr viele -  Rückkehr zum Reihensechszylinder + 48V Netz mit Startergenerator.



Seabound schrieb:


> Das  Auto war offensichtlich schrottreifer Dreck und musste weg. Der  Verwerter hat nur seinen Job gemacht. Man darf halt den Müll in der  heutigen Zeit nicht einfach mehr so rumstehen lassen.



Eben  nicht - erst sind die Besitzverhältnisse zu klären - ist genauso wie  mit dem Sperrmüll am Straßenrand da darfst von der Theorie her auch  nicht einfach drinne rumwühlen und Zeugs mitnehmen sondern musst dich  mit dem Besitzer einigen.  Wenn der Sperrmüll auf öfftl.Grund zur  Abholung bereitsteht und angemeldet ist dann ist der Besitzer bereits  das Entsorgungsunternehmen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann sollten die lieber ganz damit  aufhören. E-Motorsport ist im Moment einfach nur brutal  langweilig..


Die DTM ist in ihrer jetzigen Form auch nur langweilig. Bisher bei jedem Rennen eingepennt Schafft nichtmal die F1 obwohl da auch nicht alles zum Besten läuft...


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vegane Autos.



Der neue BMW M4 CS ist auch vegan ... Naturfasern zur  Gewichtsreduktion im Innenraum .... Also wenn Frauchen ein veganes Auto  will mit dieser Option kann ich leben


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die DTM ist in ihrer jetzigen Form auch nur langweilig. Bisher bei jedem Rennen eingepennt Schafft nichtmal die F1 obwohl da auch nicht alles zum Besten läuft...


DTM welche DTM? Im Moment gibt es keine DTM. Da gibt es so einen V8-Ammi-Gitterrohrauto Markenpokal, kann sein das du das meinst. F1 ist schon seit Jahren der größte Kindergarten überhaupt.

VLN, WEC, GT Masters, Rallye, Bergrennen und noch einige andere... Das ist noch Motorsport, den man sich anschauen kann.


----------



## Kusanar (31. Juli 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Habe den gleichen Motor und hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Ist die Kontrollleuchte an?
> 
> Bei mir kam auch kein Schub mehr, es war das Magnetventil, was den Kompressor vor dem Turbo noch antreibt, was idealerweise auf der Wasserpumpe sitzt. Ergo ganzes Teil tauschen nötig sowie neue Flüssigkeit nachfüllen. Waren insgesamt ca 300-350€ Kosten.



Ja, Motorkontrollleuchte ist an. Ging aber erst nach ein paar Kilometern an, musste ja irgendwie noch von der Autobahn. Das N75 werd ich heute Mittag mal besorgen und am Abend tauschen. Bin mal gespannt. Befürchte aber auch dass es das Teil an der Wasserpumpe ist, das N75 hatte ich bereits vor einem halben Jahr mal getauscht. Kette hatte ich "zum Glück" bei ca. 100.000 schon mal Neu.
Ich mach auf jeden Fall noch einen Termin in der Werkstätte. Noch dazu ist der Klimakompressor hinüber, das wird eine billige Geschichte


----------



## Zeiss (31. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die kommen noch. Ich mache das nicht jede Woche 10x.



Du machst es eher ... gar nicht, weil es nichts bringt, es will nur in deinem Hirn nicht ankommen...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit der Kette hatten auch noch die A3 mit 3.2 V(R)6 und der R32.



Jupp, genau so ist es.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Danke für eure Ratschläge zum Öl, ich nehme  wahrscheinlich 5W40 als Mittelweg und kann ja mal Rückmelden ob der  Verbrauch besser/schlechter im Vergleich zum Castrol wird.



Schätze mal, es wird sich nichts geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ja, Motorkontrollleuchte ist an. Ging aber erst nach ein paar Kilometern an, musste ja irgendwie noch von der Autobahn. Das N75 werd ich heute Mittag mal besorgen und am Abend tauschen. Bin mal gespannt. Befürchte aber auch dass es das Teil an der Wasserpumpe ist, das N75 hatte ich bereits vor einem halben Jahr mal getauscht. Kette hatte ich "zum Glück" bei ca. 100.000 schon mal Neu.
> Ich mach auf jeden Fall noch einen Termin in der Werkstätte. Noch dazu ist der Klimakompressor hinüber, das wird eine billige Geschichte


Ich würde ja mal mit dem auslesen des Fehlerspeichers anfangen, einen Befund festlegen und nicht erst Teile tauschen.

Problem tritt auf->Befund festlegen->Teile erneuern->Reparaturerfolg kontrollieren wäre der normale Weg.

Problem tritt auf->Würfeln->irgendwas tauschen->Foren nach Symthom durchsuchen->noch was tauschen->verzweifelt im Kreis laufen->zu ATU fahren und einen Ölwechsel machen lassen ist der falsche Weg.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du machst es eher ... gar nicht, weil es nichts bringt, es will nur in deinem Hirn nicht ankommen...


Ja großer Herrscher der Autoradios.


----------



## Kusanar (31. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal mit dem auslesen des Fehlerspeichers anfangen, einen Befund festlegen und nicht erst Teile tauschen.



Schön dass du erstmal nachfragst, ist alles bereits erledigt... 

Und die Fehlermeldung bezieht sich anscheinend auf die Magnetkupplung auf der WaPu. Nach mehrstündiger Recherche wurde aber im selben Zuge auch öfter das N75 getauscht, weil die Fehlermeldung leider nicht eindeutig ist und auch keine genaue Anweisung wie "Tausche Teil XY" auswirft bzw. auch öfters der Fall aufgetreten ist, dass nach Tausch der WaPu das Problem immer noch nicht zur Gänze behoben war. 

PS: Und bevor sich dann herausstellt, dass das Magnetventil für 50 Euro auch noch getauscht werden muss und ich dann nochmal extra Anfahrt + Leihauto + Werkstattstunden habe, kann man dieses Fuzzelteil auch gleich mittauschen...


----------



## teachmeluv (31. Juli 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Schön dass du erstmal nachfragst, ist alles bereits erledigt...
> 
> Und die Fehlermeldung bezieht sich anscheinend auf die Magnetkupplung auf der WaPu. Nach mehrstündiger Recherche wurde aber im selben Zuge auch öfter das N75 getauscht, weil die Fehlermeldung leider nicht eindeutig ist und auch keine genaue Anweisung wie "Tausche Teil XY" auswirft bzw. auch öfters der Fall aufgetreten ist, dass nach Tausch der WaPu das Problem immer noch nicht zur Gänze behoben war.


Also doch die Magnetkupplung? Die war es bei mir auch. Ätzend, dass es mit auf der WaPu liegt...


----------



## Kusanar (31. Juli 2017)

Joa. Und noch ätzender, dass es die nicht einzeln gibt und die ganze WaPu-Konstruktion auch nur im Original bei VW zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## teachmeluv (31. Juli 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Joa. Und noch ätzender, dass es die nicht einzeln gibt und die ganze WaPu-Konstruktion auch nur im Original bei VW zu kaufen gibt.


Ich habe die günstiger und aus deutscher Herstellung bei autoteile-online bekommen. Frag da mal nach Artikel F059FWP70220

Die müsste das sein. Kostet knapp 190 Euro.


----------



## Kusanar (31. Juli 2017)

190 statt 500?  Danke für den Tipp. Das ist schon ein arger Unterschied, für die Differenz bekomme ich ja den Einbau locker unter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2017)

Vorausgesetzt, dass die Werke Nachbauten einbaut.


----------



## aloha84 (31. Juli 2017)

mhhh, gleich mal bei Opel anrufen.....Inspektion ist wieder dran.
Bis auf Ölwechsel dürfte aber nicht viel sein.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich muss sagen, dass mich in letzter Zeit Autofahren immer mehr ankotzt! Ich denke, dass liegt hauptsächlich an Berlin, aber es macht einfach keinen Spaß. Ich finde in der Nähe der Arbeit keine Parkplätze und zu Hause erst recht nicht. Wenn ich jedes Mal zehn Minuten Minuten zum Auto laufen muss, kann ich ja gleich die Bahn nehmen.  Besonders schlimm ist es auf der Arbeit. Da stehen die Autos häufig zweireihig, sodass es vorkommt, dass ich nach der Frühschicht nur über den Bürgersteig aus der Parklücke komme bzw. nur mit andauerndem Rangieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2017)

Warum tust du es dann nicht einfach?


----------



## Riverna (31. Juli 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du machst es eher ... gar nicht, weil es nichts bringt, es will nur in deinem Hirn nicht ankommen...



In seiner ganz eigenen Welt, wo er sich über jegliche physikalische Grenzen hinweg setzen kann, wird dies mit Sicherheit sogar gehen. In der wirklichen Welt in der jeder normale Mensch lebt, hingegen nicht.


----------



## Captn (31. Juli 2017)

Das mit dem Parken kenne ich zu gut. 
Die Leute sind hier teilweise einfach zu "blöd". Da kommt man nach Feierabend um 9 wieder und findet oft genug halbe Parkplätze vor, weil irgendein Spaten mit Lupo die größte Parklücke einnimmt. 

Oft werden hier aus zwei Parkplätzen einfach einer gemacht. Das sieht dann immer völlig daneben aus. Genauso die Situation, dass ich mich in eine Parklücke zwängen kann, in die einer mit Golf "nicht reinpasst". Da ist es echt ein Segen, wenn hier mal gebaut wird. Dann kann ich mich am Abend ins Parkverbot stellen und früh wieder los. Stört eh keine Sau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (31. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt, dass die Werke Nachbauten einbaut.



Sollte kein Problem sein, denn dem Vertragshändler habe ich schon lange abgeschworen. Was die für den Tausch der Kette damals verlangt haben, ging ja auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Das hätte mich beim Freien locker 600 Euro weniger gekostet. Und von der Servicequalität war ich bei denen sowieso nie richtig zufrieden, irgendwie gab's immer was zu bemängeln (z.B. die Lackierung der Motorhaube mies, kein Hinweis auf verschlissenen Hitzeschutz, der mir schön die Motorabdeckung zerkratzt hat, Kühlflüssigkeit nachgefüllt laut Rechnung obwohl ich die extra vorher aufgefüllt hatte, etc). Nachdem der Hobel ja schon lange aus der Gewährleistung draussen ist und ich Damals für die Kette auch nix mehr von VW zurückbekommen habe, sowieso nicht mehr so tragisch...


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass mich in letzter Zeit Autofahren immer mehr ankotzt! Ich denke, dass liegt hauptsächlich an Berlin, aber es macht einfach keinen Spaß. Ich finde in der Nähe der Arbeit keine Parkplätze und zu Hause erst recht nicht. Wenn ich jedes Mal zehn Minuten Minuten zum Auto laufen muss, kann ich ja gleich die Bahn nehmen.  Besonders schlimm ist es auf der Arbeit. Da stehen die Autos häufig zweireihig, sodass es vorkommt, dass ich nach der Frühschicht nur über den Bürgersteig aus der Parklücke komme bzw. nur mit andauerndem Rangieren.


Direkt bei den Grünen anrufen oder die Kiste mitten auf die Straße rollen, ausparken und da stehen lassen. Radheber gibt es schon für ein paar Euro.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (31. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Warum tust du es dann nicht einfach?



Mache inzwischen auch schon öfter. Aber an sich mag ichs Autofahren ja.  Wobei ich jetzt den Motorradschein mache, womit schon mal die Parkplatzsuche wegfällt. 



@TheBadFrag​Das macht das Ordnungsamt. Alles schon gehabt.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Juli 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Mitte der neuziger hatte ich einen Mazda 323 GTX (einer der ersten 16V Serien Turbos ende der 80er...) Der hatte schon ein recht
> ausgeprägtes Turboloch unterhalb von 3500 rpm. Trotzdem konnte man den auch unterhalb von 2500rpm normal fahren. Sogar
> meine Mutti kam damit klar, da ist auch nichts zugekockt oder so...
> Da ich noch in der Lehre war hatte ich auch kaum eine andere Wahl, weil unter 12-13L Super Plus hab ich das Ding nicht bewegen
> ...



Bei 1500 U/Min fährt mein V6 schon Untertourig mit Wippenschaltung ... Die Automatik würde schon bei 1800 U/Min in den kleineren Gang schalten
Ich fahre sicher nicht Hochtourig... naja manchmal schon^^, aber wenn ich das immer hören wie du den Motor bei den Leuten stottern hörst Kontinuierlich....

in der Statt bei 40-60 Kmh fahre ich im 4 Gang alles andere würde Untertourig

Selbst mein kleiner Baustellen Micra  mit keinplan.. glaube 65PS und einem 1 Liter Hubraum fährt in der Stadt im 5. Gang Untertourig. Minimum 1400-1500U/Min alles darunter ist bäh 
 Und der 3. Wagen der 1.4 Liter Golf 7 TSI den brauchst du auch nicht mit so niedriegen Drehzahlen durch die Stadt jagen.


----------



## Flybarless (31. Juli 2017)

Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen einem V6 und einen Reihen 6er...
Bis der in den "Brummigen" Untertourigen Bereich kommt ist man bei unter
1000rpm bei Vollast. Sicher ist mein Motor da untenrum auch kein Drehmomentwunder,
aber immer "elastisch" genug um Brummfrei und stetig auch aus dem Drehzahlkeller
heraus zu beschleunigen. Deswegen wäre ein V6 auch kein Kaufargument für mich weil 
die sich einfach nicht viel "sahniger" fahren als ein normaler Reihenvierzylinder.


----------



## fatlace (31. Juli 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal mit dem auslesen des Fehlerspeichers anfangen, einen Befund festlegen und nicht erst Teile tauschen.
> 
> Problem tritt auf->Befund festlegen->Teile erneuern->Reparaturerfolg kontrollieren wäre der normale Weg.
> 
> Problem tritt auf->Würfeln->irgendwas tauschen->Foren nach Symthom durchsuchen->noch was tauschen->verzweifelt im Kreis laufen->zu ATU fahren und einen Ölwechsel machen lassen ist der falsche Weg.



typisch, erstmal den computer anschließen und dann 10 diagnosen machen um richtig abzukassieren.

bei mir damals im e92, motorkontrollleuchte ging an und hatte ab und zu leistungsverlust = magnetventile verschmutzt/kaputt.
bring ich das auto hin und lass den händler machen, BEVOR die irgendwas machen, sollten die mich kontaktieren, nicht so schwer eigentlich.

am nächsten tag komm ich dahin, ja steuerzeiten haben wir überprüft, wir können uns den fehler nicht erklären. 
ohne mein einwilligung erstmal steuerzeiten überprüfen 
und wollten dafür von mir 300€ kassieren.
nach langem diskutieren das ich das nicht zahlen werde, hat man dann schließlich irgendwann eingelenkt .
dannach habe ICH dennen gesagt die sollen die magnetventile wechseln und sonnst nix.

tada, der fehler war geschichte, die ganzen meister sind da natürlich nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2017)

Die Abrechnungspraxis ist das Eine, aber erst anständig diagnostizieren und dann behandeln ist trotzdem das korrekte Vorgehen bei jedwedem Problem. Sei es technisch oder gar gesundheitlich.


----------



## fatlace (31. Juli 2017)

ja logisch, aber jeder der sich mit bmw etwas auskennt weiß um die problematik mit dem vanos bescheid 
die fehler die da ausgespuckt werden sind meist viel zu allgemein gehalten.
da fängt man erstmal mit den kleinen sachen an, da wäre erstmal eine reinigung der ventile angemessen gewesen, anstatt steuerzeiten zu prüfen.

war von mir auch eher als test gedacht, ich hatte noch garantie und wollte gucken wie sich der händler verhält.
ich hatte von anfang an die magnetventile im auge, weil es noch die ersten waren.
irgendwie muss man ja einen fähigen händler finden 
, damit man eine anlaufstelle hat wen mal wirklich etwas schlimmeres im argen ist


----------



## Zeiss (31. Juli 2017)

Naja, oft hat man ja im FS auch Zeug drin stehen, das gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Fehler zu tun hat... War bei meinem 7er auch so. Da war nix mit dem "ich schliesse kurz Laptop an und dann passt das schon".


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2017)

Ein DTC ist ja auch nicht zwangsweise ein Defekt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> typisch, erstmal den computer anschließen und dann 10 diagnosen machen um richtig abzukassieren.
> 
> bei mir damals im e92, motorkontrollleuchte ging an und hatte ab und zu leistungsverlust = magnetventile verschmutzt/kaputt.
> bring ich das auto hin und lass den händler machen, BEVOR die irgendwas machen, sollten die mich kontaktieren, nicht so schwer eigentlich.
> ...


Mag sein das es jetzt in deinem Fall mal so gut gelaufen ist. Eine leuchtende Motorkontrolle kann aber mehr als nur einen einzigen Grund haben. So ziemlich jedes Bauteil am Motor kann das auslösen.

Grade vorletzte Woche erst wieder gehabt. Kunde bringt seinen Smart auf dem Hänger und will ein neues SAM haben sonst nichts weiter.
Ich schiebe das Auto rein, mache das SAM neu und schiebe den wieder raus. Kunde kommt, bezahlt 700€, geht raus und merkt das sein Auto immer noch nicht läuft. Nach langem Diskutieren gibt er dann doch den Auftrag das wir nach dem Fehler gucken sollen.
Ich schiebe die Kiste wieder rein, messe 3V an der Kraftstoffpumpe, löte den gebrochenen Kabelsatz wieder zusammen und 90€ später ist alles wieder fit. Das war auch so eine typische Blinddiagnose.

Davon hatte ich schon so viele Fälle, wo einfach sinnlos Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen wurde. Man kann heuzutage nunmal nicht mehr blind nach einem Symptom erstmal was tauschen. Bei alten Autos ging das mal, deswegen ist das leider noch so verbreitet.


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2017)

Gestern habe ich mal die Leistung vom Subi messen lassen. 295PS und 455NM bei 1.3bar Ladedruck... für den kleinen Lader ist das ein sehr gutes Ergebniss. Bin mal gespannt was nächsten Monat bei der Gruppe N Abstimmung raus kommt, eventuell mach ich noch die 300PS damit voll. Nächsten Sommer geht es dann mit 800ccm Düsen und großem Lader deutlich weiter in Richtung 400PS und 500NM.


----------



## janni851 (1. August 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mal die Leistung vom Subi messen lassen. 295PS und 455NM bei 1.3bar Ladedruck... für den kleinen Lader ist das ein sehr gutes Ergebniss. Bin mal gespannt was nächsten Monat bei der Gruppe N Abstimmung raus kommt, eventuell mach ich noch die 300PS damit voll. Nächsten Sommer geht es dann mit 800ccm Düsen und großem Lader deutlich weiter in Richtung 400PS und 500NM.


Das klingt nach behalten? 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2017)

Die 300 PS machst schon bei 10-12°C weniger Außentemperatur voll


----------



## Zeiss (1. August 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mal die Leistung vom Subi messen  lassen. 295PS und 455NM bei 1.3bar Ladedruck... für den kleinen Lader  ist das ein sehr gutes Ergebniss. Bin mal gespannt was nächsten Monat  bei der Gruppe N Abstimmung raus kommt, eventuell mach ich noch die  300PS damit voll. Nächsten Sommer geht es dann mit 800ccm Düsen und  großem Lader deutlich weiter in Richtung 400PS und 500NM.





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die 300 PS machst schon bei 10-12°C weniger Außentemperatur voll



Das dachte ich mir gerade auch, das liegt doch sicherlich in der Messtoleranz vom Prüfstand.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2017)

Na das auch, aber die Einflussgröße Sauerstoffmenge pro Volumeneinheit Luft in Anhängigkeit zur Temperatur wird eh gern vergessen 
Eine Messung der Leistung bei 35°C im Schatten und vielleicht noch auf 800m über NN ergibt zwangsweise einen niedrigeren Wert


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2017)

Einfach mit ner Blumenspritze Wasser in die Ansaugung und auf den LLK nebeln und schon stehen da 20-30PS mehr.  In Fahrbetrieb aber eher unpraktisch.

Oder einen guten alten Ghetto-shot N2O freihand aus der Flasche in die Ansaugung und lean as F**K 150 PS mehr bis es knallt.


----------



## fatlace (1. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mag sein das es jetzt in deinem Fall mal so gut gelaufen ist. Eine leuchtende Motorkontrolle kann aber mehr als nur einen einzigen Grund haben. So ziemlich jedes Bauteil am Motor kann das auslösen.
> 
> Grade vorletzte Woche erst wieder gehabt. Kunde bringt seinen Smart auf dem Hänger und will ein neues SAM haben sonst nichts weiter.
> Ich schiebe das Auto rein, mache das SAM neu und schiebe den wieder raus. Kunde kommt, bezahlt 700€, geht raus und merkt das sein Auto immer noch nicht läuft. Nach langem Diskutieren gibt er dann doch den Auftrag das wir nach dem Fehler gucken sollen.
> ...



deswegen sagte ich ja, man fängt mit dem kleinstmöglichen an

beim smart hab ich halt keine ahnung, aber über die autos die ich besitze informier ich mich durchgehend und kenne die schwachpunkte. 

und ganz ohne fachwissen bin ich auch nicht, auch wen das nur mein hobby ist und ich es nicht gelernt habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. August 2017)

Das mit der Blumenspritze während der Fahrt gäbe ein göttliches Bild


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Das klingt nach behalten?



Vorerst zumindesten schon. 

Klar die 300PS kann er bei einer weiteren Messung dann schon gehabt haben. Ist mir persönlich auch nicht so wichtig, hauptsache die Karre geht halbwegs nach vorne. Und die 455NM merkt man schon ordentlich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das mit der Blumenspritze während der Fahrt gäbe ein göttliches Bild


Dafür hat man dann den beifahrer-> einfach vorne auf die motorhaube tackern und ein sprühflasche in die hand drücken. 
Allerdings dachte ich, das es sowas mal als system in einem evo gab, also mit düse und vorratsbehälter für das wasser und ohne beifahrer+sprühflasche.


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2017)

Das System hat der Subaru auch. Also meiner nicht, weil es nur ein kleiner WRX ist. Die japanischen STI Modelle haben das "IC Spray" aber ab Werk.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. August 2017)

Dient das Wasser nur der Kühlung des Ladeluftkühlers oder hat das andere Effekte?


----------



## Riverna (1. August 2017)

Der Ladeluftkühler wird einfach nur mit Wasser bespritzt um ihn durch den Fahrwind etwas mehr zu kühlen. Wieviel PS das am Ende wirklich bringt weiß ich nicht, wäre mir aber auch unwichtig da es für mich keine "echte" Leistung ist. Kannst ja nicht ständig das Spritzwasser nachfüllen weil du ständig wie ein Affe am Taster rumfingerst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Dient das Wasser nur der Kühlung des Ladeluftkühlers oder hat das andere Effekte?


Das kühlt nicht unerheblich!  Ist zwar nur von kurzer Dauer aber da wirkt es sehr gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. August 2017)

Dann besser Wasser (mit Ehanol/Methanol) direkt in den Ladeluftkreislauf.
Bringt bei mir ganz gut was.


----------



## Kusanar (3. August 2017)

Wollt mich nochmal wegen meinem "Downsizingwunder" aka 1.4 TSI melden:

Hab die Woche ein Ventil für meinen Golf bestellt (N75, regelt das zu-/wegschalten des Turbos). Getauscht, Fehler gelöscht, Probefahrt... *bing* geht schon wieder die Motorleuchte an. Allerdings ist das Ruckeln beim Gasgeben jetzt komplett Geschichte, dachte schon da ist das Wastegate-Gestänge schuld, war anscheinend nur dieses Ventil. Er nimmt jetzt auch wieder über 3000rpm Gas an, Notlauf ist also auch nicht mehr angesagt.

Das Hauptproblem ist jetzt, dass untenrum nix geht und er immer noch nicht so anzieht, wie es sollte. Wie es aussieht muss also doch die Wasserpumpe komplett Neu, und das nur weil die komische Magnetkupplung, die den Kompressor steuert, auf der WaPu sitzt und nicht getrennt erhältlich ist  Wird aber definitiv eine vom Dritthersteller, 210€ zu 550€ ist schon eine Ansage.


----------



## aloha84 (3. August 2017)

So Auto ist bei der Inspektion. Soweit alles gut!
"Ihre Reifen sind komplett tot......." --> weiß ich schon, daher mal in die Runde gefragt:
Bis jetzt hatte ich Bridgestone Potenza, bin mit denen aber nicht wirklich zufrieden.
Jetzt würde ich mal auf "Continental SportContact 5" wechseln wollen (235, 45, 18").
Hat die hier irgendwer und kann mal was zu Haltbarkeit, Geräusch, Haftung /(trocken, nass) sagen?
Ich brauche nichts für die Rennstrecke --> nur zum ab und zu zügig fahren.

Grüße


----------



## teachmeluv (3. August 2017)

Wieviel Budget hast du denn? Ich schwöre für "zügig" auf Toyo Proxes T1-R


----------



## aloha84 (3. August 2017)

Von denen liest man das sie sich relativ schnell abfahren, und ich fahre viel. (ca. 30000km/Jahr)
Tja ausgeben würde ich so 150-170€ pro Stk.

Die Potenzas die ich bisher hatte, laufen jeder Spurrille nach + die bekommen immer "Kantenfraß"....also die fahren sich ungleichmäßig ab.
Das liegt an der Sorte, braucht man nur mal googlen, dass wird von vielen bemängelt.

Auf die Contis bin ich gekommen, weil die in Tests immer weit vorne liegen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jetzt würde ich mal auf "Continental SportContact 5" wechseln wollen (235, 45, 18").


Fahre ich selber auch, ist nen absoluter top Reifen. Grip im nassen ist göttlich.  Im trockenen funktioniert der Reifen auch kalt sehr gut.
Zum Verschleiß kann ich relativ wenig sagen, da meine Reifen auch Rennstreckenbetrieb bekommen. Geräusch ist normal wie ein Reifen halt. Der Motor ist eh lauter.


----------



## dsdenni (3. August 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wollt mich nochmal wegen meinem "Downsizingwunder" aka 1.4 TSI melden:
> 
> Hab die Woche ein Ventil für meinen Golf bestellt (N75, regelt das zu-/wegschalten des Turbos). Getauscht, Fehler gelöscht, Probefahrt... *bing* geht schon wieder die Motorleuchte an. Allerdings ist das Ruckeln beim Gasgeben jetzt komplett Geschichte, dachte schon da ist das Wastegate-Gestänge schuld, war anscheinend nur dieses Ventil. Er nimmt jetzt auch wieder über 3000rpm Gas an, Notlauf ist also auch nicht mehr angesagt.
> 
> Das Hauptproblem ist jetzt, dass untenrum nix geht und er immer noch nicht so anzieht, wie es sollte. Wie es aussieht muss also doch die Wasserpumpe komplett Neu, und das nur weil die komische Magnetkupplung, die den Kompressor steuert, auf der WaPu sitzt und nicht getrennt erhältlich ist  Wird aber definitiv eine vom Dritthersteller, 210€ zu 550€ ist schon eine Ansage.


Solang das Drittanbieterteil von der Qualität her gut genug ist..

Nicht das es ein Billigteil ist was du nach paar Monaten gegen das originale austauschen darfst 

Nicht das es keine guten Drittanbieter gibt, aber es sind auch nicht so schöne dabei..


----------



## teachmeluv (3. August 2017)

Ich habe das besagte Teil vom Dritthersteller (habe es ein paar Threads vorher ja gepostet) und fahre damit seit 8 Monaten gut rum.


----------



## dsdenni (3. August 2017)

Nadann


----------



## aloha84 (3. August 2017)

@TBF

Danke für die Einschätzung.

Dann werde ich im Urlaub mal schauen, dass ich die bestelle.
Eigentlich dachte ich, dieses Jahr komme ich noch drum rum.....aber die Katen sind echt fertig....der Werkstattmeister will mich auch unterschreiben lassen, dass ich gegen sein Anraten mit den Reifen vom Hof fahre.
Etwas übertrieben, aber er wollte halt was verkaufen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> der Werkstattmeister will mich auch unterschreiben lassen, dass ich gegen sein Anraten mit den Reifen vom Hof fahre.
> Etwas übertrieben, aber er wollte halt was verkaufen.


Der will nix verkaufen, das ist seine Pflicht dich darüber nachweislich zu informieren. Macht er das nicht, kann das richtig Ärger geben.


----------



## aloha84 (3. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der will nix verkaufen, das ist seine Pflicht dich darüber nachweislich zu informieren. Macht er das nicht, kann das richtig Ärger geben.



Weiß ich doch......ein Reifenangebot und der Satz: "Ich glaube nicht, dass es die irgendwo günstiger gibt!" gab es trotzdem gratis dazu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch......ein Reifenangebot und der Satz: "Ich glaube nicht, dass es die irgendwo günstiger gibt!" gab es trotzdem gratis dazu.



Und wenn er wirklich der billigste ist? Ein Angebot ist ja normal, sonst kommt die erste Frage: "Wieviel kostet es?" und man kann nur "eeeehhhh muss ich erst gucken" antworten.


----------



## aloha84 (3. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wenn er wirklich der billigste ist? Ein Angebot ist ja normal, sonst kommt die erste Frage: "Wieviel kostet es?" und man kann nur "eeeehhhh muss ich erst gucken" antworten.



Ist er nicht, hab schon nachgesehen --> Aber das Angebot war trotzdem gut.....also zumindest "abziehen" tuen sie einen nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2017)

Na denn passt doch alles.


----------



## aloha84 (3. August 2017)

Auto grad wieder abgeholt.
Urteil nach 100.000KM:
"Steht da wie ein Neuwagen.........bis auf die Reifen!"


----------



## dsdenni (3. August 2017)

Das klingt doch perfekt


----------



## aloha84 (3. August 2017)

J0a bin auch echt zufrieden.....er fährt einfach ohne mucken,verbraucht wenig.....und auch innen gibt es keine Abnutzungsspuren.
Motorraum sieht auch aus wie geleckt....und das ohne putzen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2017)

Die Sport Contact kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch nur empfehlen. Jedenfalls bei Nässe besser als die Cinturato P7 welche ich jetzt drauf habe. Die waren aber halt auf den Felgen schon drauf und gut getestete Reifen im Wert von 400€ schmeiß ich halt ungern weg.

"Kantenfraß" klingt aber trotzdem nach falscher Spur.


----------



## Zeiss (3. August 2017)

Der SP5 ist ein sehr guter Reifen! Da machst Du nichts falsch


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. August 2017)

Sehr gut, dann hab ich für nächsten Jahr auch schon nen neuen Reifen, hatte den nämlich eh schon im Blick.
Die Falken die auf den Felgen drauf sind halten eh keinen Sommer mehr durch.

Würde mich dann nur mal interessieren ob das vibrieren von den Reifen kommt...

Wenn ich schonmal dabei bin, was könnt ihr denn so an Winterreifen empfehlen? 
Größe wäre 205/55R16 auf nem A4.


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2017)

Für richtigen Winter Nokian, für deutschen Winter ebenfalls Conti.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. August 2017)

Naja, da ich aufm Land im Voralpengebiet wohn sollten sie Schnee schon auch abkönnen.

Die Reifen die beim Kauf dabei waren waren vorne Kleber Krisalp 3 und hinten irgendwelche Nexen, die Kleber haben gut gehalten aber die Nexen konntest im Schnee oder vor allem Matsch total vergessen.
Da bist teilweise im zweiten Gang rollend abgebogen und er ist hinten ausgebrochen.
Reifen waren halt auch relativ alt (~6 Jahre) dafür halt noch gut Profil, kann mir aber weniger vorstellen dass es daran lag.


----------



## fctriesel (3. August 2017)

Die Nexen Winterreifen dürften selbst produktionsfrisch nicht der Burner sein, das hohe Alter macht es nicht besser.

Sommer hab ich mal den N8000 gefahren, diesen würde ich weiter empfehlen wenn man etwas aufs Budget schauen muss.


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. August 2017)

Hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Aber ich denk dann schau ich mir mal die Nokian und Conti genauer an.
Vielleicht werd ich die Stahlfelgen mit den Reifen zum Winter hin ja sogar noch los.


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Sport Contact kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch nur empfehlen. Jedenfalls bei Nässe besser als die Cinturato P7 welche ich jetzt drauf habe. Die waren aber halt auf den Felgen schon drauf und gut getestete Reifen im Wert von 400€ schmeiß ich halt ungern weg.
> 
> *"Kantenfraß" klingt aber trotzdem nach falscher Spur.*



Dachte ich zuerst auch, aber:

1. meine Winterreifen zeigen das verhalten nicht
2. google ist voll von Berichten über den Potenza, und genau dieses Verhalten

Nächste Woche werden Reifen bestellt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. August 2017)

Wie sieht es mit Sägezahnbildung beim _Continental WinterContact TS 860_ aus? 
Bräuchte ebenfalls neue Winterreifen, aber möchte ungern nach zwei Wintern wieder neue kaufen müssen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. August 2017)

Denkt dran, dass Sägezahnbildung und auch zum Teil das Fahrverhalten vom Fahrzeug abhängig ist. Was beim Golf vorkommt, braucht beim A6 nicht passieren, ...
Da sollte man zumindest nur ähnliche Autos vergleichen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2017)

Also bei mir haben die Reifen immer Doppelsägezahn und die Kanten sind sowieso weg.  Ist doch aber nicht weiter schlimm, der Reifen macht auch so seinen Job.


----------



## taks (4. August 2017)

Nochmals zu meiner Frage von vor ein paar Seiten: Andere Fahrwerksfedern einbauen
Die Motorfahrzeugkontrolle will zwar noch irgendwelche Spezialdokumente wo der Hersteller sagt das braucht es nicht, aber das wird sich schon noch klären ^^
Aber ich hab nirgends was dazu gefunden mit was für einem Drehmoment die Schrauben der Aufhängung wieder festgezogen werden sollen.
Gibt es da irgendwelche "Normwerte" oder einfach fest ziehen das sich nichts mehr rührt?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. August 2017)

Notfalls bei der Werkstatt erfragen. Auf keinen Fall einfach so festziehen.
Und neue Schrauben verwenden da beim Fahrwerk überwiegend Dehnschrauben genutzt werden.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. August 2017)

@taks
Was für einen Wagen hast du? Bin später eh in der Werkstatt und könnte mal durchfragen ^^


----------



## taks (4. August 2017)

Subaru Justy G3X 

Aber sonst geh ich mal in die Werkstatt fragen. Muss eh bald mal zum Service & fragen wegen Spur/Sturz vermessen.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. August 2017)

Ok, mit Subaru hat hier niemand was am Hut. Tut mir leid :/


----------



## taks (4. August 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ok, mit Subaru hat hier niemand was am Hut. Tut mir leid :/



Trotzdem Danke


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwelche "Normwerte" oder einfach fest ziehen das sich nichts mehr rührt?


"Normwerte" für Anzugsdrehmoment kann man berechnen, dafür muss man aber alle Parameter wissen, die diese Verbindung haben soll. Bei der Werkstatt fragen ist da deutlich leichter.

Bei Schlagschrauber Stufe 3 kommt das bei rum: Why you should ALWAYS use a torque wrench: I nearly crashed A45 AMG on Spa-Francorchamps - YouTube


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (5. August 2017)

So mal wieder der stille Mitleser  
Und zwar geht es um einen Renault Megane 1. Dort würde ich gerne ein neues Radio verbauen, welches zumindest USB oder Aux hat. Budget ist Ca 150€. Hab mich schon mal dran gesetzt zu recherchieren, jedoch wurde ich nicht ganz schlau, welches Autoradio das beste P/L in diesem Preissegment hat, da es so viele Hersteller und verschiedene Radios gibt.
Ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen und bedanke mich schon mal für die antworten [emoji5]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xenos1 (5. August 2017)

Bei meinem Vater steht der TÜV an und es wurde (neben 2 anderen kleinen Sachen) bemängelt, dass das Tragbild der linken und rechten Bremsscheibe der ersten Achse mangelhaft wären. Steht so erstmal aufm Zettel, auf Nachfrage warum es so sei, wurde nur gesagt dass entweder Rost oder tiefe Rillen/Riefen der Grund seien. Genau sagen konnte es der junge Kerl nicht, da der, der bei der Untersuchung mit dabei war, nicht mehr da war.
Da die Scheiben und Klötze erst vor 20k km erneuert wurden, kam uns das doch schon seltsam vor. Also haben wir mal die Räder runtergemacht und die Scheiben angeschaut. Rillen/Riefen sind absolut keine vorhanden, weder auf der Innen- noch auf der Außenseite. Fühlt sich recht glatt und eben an. Die Außenseiten sind absolut blank ohne Rost, daran liegts auch nicht. An der Innenseite ist lediglich innen und außen ein schmaler Rand Rost. Ich hab das mal versucht vernünftig zu fotografieren (sieht auf beiden Seiten relativ ähnlich aus)

Man sagte ihm, dass Klötze und Scheiben getauscht werden müssen. Nur die Klötze sollen nichts bringen. Liegt die Mängelmeldung nur an den Rändern auf der Innenseite? Kann das nicht einfach entfernt werden? Reicht da mehrmaliges beherztes Bremsen? Wär schon ziemlich fürn Arsch wegen so ein bisschen gleich wieder alles tauschen zu müssen, kostet ja nicht gerade wenig


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2017)

Das Tragbild auf der Innenseite ist ja auch nicht wirklich pralle.


----------



## janni851 (5. August 2017)

Mir ist gerade auf der Kartbahn an der schnellsten Stelle der Strecke beim abbremsen die Bremsleitung geplatzt[emoji28][emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (6. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Tragbild auf der Innenseite ist ja auch nicht wirklich pralle.



Sicher kann man mit der Bremse keinen Schönheitswettbewerb mehr gewinnen, aber da ist auf den Bildern nichts, wo man das Tragbild bemängeln könnte. Auf voller Belagbreite ist die Scheibe sauber und mehr will man ja nicht. Ich würde zur betreffenden Prüforganisation fahren und mit einem Fachabteilungsleiter sprechen. Wenn man da freundlich um eine Erklärung des technischen Sachverhalts bittet, wird dieser schon eine Erklärung liefern.


----------



## s-icon (6. August 2017)

Eigentlich dachte ich der bleibt für immer, aber leider muss der AMG GT S demnächst verkauft werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P2063 (6. August 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Sicher kann man mit der Bremse keinen Schönheitswettbewerb mehr gewinnen, aber da ist auf den Bildern nichts, wo man das Tragbild bemängeln könnte.



auf der Außenseite sieht es für mich auch OK aus, aber die Innenseite kommt mir extrem "wellig" vor.



xenos1 schrieb:


> Man sagte ihm, dass Klötze und Scheiben getauscht werden müssen. Nur die Klötze sollen nichts bringen.



korrekt, wenn du nur die Beläge tauschst verschlimmert sich das Problem nur. Die beiden Teile müssen sich ja aufeinander ein schleifen. Rein von der Dicke her sieht die Scheibe noch ok aus, aber die riefen würden sich in den Bremsbelag fressen. Schlechtere Bremswirkung, mehr Verschleiß.



xenos1 schrieb:


> Kann das nicht einfach entfernt werden? Reicht da mehrmaliges beherztes Bremsen?


nein, die Scheibe ist ja wesentlich härter als der Belag und da wo die Scheibe ein "Berg" hat ist im Belag schon ein entsprechendes "Tal". Wenn überhaupt macht man es dadurch nur schlimmer. Bremsen ist ja genau der Vorgang, der zu dem Verschleißbild geführt hat, da hilft nur beide Teile tauschen.


----------



## keinnick (6. August 2017)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Rillen/Riefen sind absolut keine vorhanden, weder auf der Innen- noch auf der Außenseite.


Das sieht auf dem Bild aber nicht so aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xenos1 (6. August 2017)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten 





keinnick schrieb:


> Das sieht auf dem Bild aber nicht so aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auf dem Bild siehts natürlich nicht so toll aus xD Aber ich glaube diese sichtbaren Huggel und Unebenheiten sind nicht von der Scheibe, sondern eine Spiegelung der Oberfläche des Bremssattels. Hab noch andere Bilder wo das eventuell besser ersichtlich ist. Insbesondere auf dem ersten Bild sieht man es meiner Meinung nach. Kann mich aber auch irren ^^ Jedenfalls bin ich an mehreren Stellen mit dem Fingernagel drübergefahren und es waren keine Rillen spürbar bzw. Absätze in irgendeiner Art. (die "Rostschliere" auf dem ersten und zweiten Bild sind vom Wischen mit dem Finger entstanden)


Naja, also Ändern können wir es nun scheinbar nicht. Ist vielleicht auch Ansichtssache und vom TÜV-Prüfer selbst abhängig obs noch durchgehen würde wenn Klutten meint, es wäre eigentlich noch ok. Er ist doch in diesem Bereich beruflich tätig wenn ich mich recht erinnere es mal vor einiger Zeit irgendwo gelesen zu haben und ich es nicht verwechsle 

Werden das nochmal ansprechen und genauer nachfragen. Aber ist doch eigentlich unnormal dass das nach 20k km passiert. Kann man ja gleich jedes Jahr neue drauf machen -.- Kann das an minderwertiger Qualität der Scheiben und Belägen liegen? Man hat ja nicht wirklich die Wahl welche Bremsen man verbauen lässt, da können die einen ja auch den billigsten Dreck einbauen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2017)

Bremsen darfst du ja machen lassen wo du willst, sogar bei Garantiekorintenkackern wie Hyundai, ...
Da hast du dann sehr wohl ne wahl.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2017)

Nach 20000 ist das so ein Rostklumpen?  Feinster Chinastahl würde ich sagen.


----------



## JaniZz (6. August 2017)

Finde auch,  die Scheibe sieht nicht nach 20tkm aus. 

Ausser wenn 1000 km im Jahr die Regel ist 

Sicher das nicht nur vorne vor 20tkm bremsen gewechselt wurden?


----------



## P2063 (6. August 2017)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Man hat ja nicht wirklich die Wahl welche Bremsen man verbauen lässt, da können die einen ja auch den billigsten Dreck einbauen



die Vertragswerkstatt wird dir natürlich die selben ranzigen Teile wieder geben. Besorg dir doch einfach passende Beläge und Scheiben z.B. von EBC und lass die von irgendeiner freien Werkstatt einbauen.


----------



## xenos1 (6. August 2017)

Die Karre selbst ist 15 Jahre alt. Die Scheiben und Beläge wurden vor rund 20k km neu gemacht, dürfte 2 Jahre her sein. Jedenfalls wurde dafür bezahlt 

Selbst neue kaufen und einbauen lassen wäre natürlich das beste. Und wesentlich günstiger ^^ Mal schauen was die Werkstatt sagt ob die das machen, hab schon ab und zu gelesen, dass manche Werkstätten mitgebrachte Teile nur sehr ungern einbauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. August 2017)

Man kann Werkstätten aber auch vorgeben, was verbaut werden soll, bei mir hab ich damals mit dem “alten“ auch ausgesucht, ...


----------



## Iconoclast (6. August 2017)

Arbeitgeber gewechselt und ab sofort 35% Rabatt auf alle Fahrzeuge bei Ford inklusive Service umsonst und 20% auf die restlichen Marken beim Kauf. Damit kommt nächstes Jahr dann wohl der Mustang in die Bude.


----------



## dsdenni (6. August 2017)

Alter, gz


----------



## Iconoclast (6. August 2017)

Danke. Wusste ich vorher nichts von, habe wegen was ganz anderem gewechselt und dann erwähnen die das so ganz am Rande mal. Der Hammer.


----------



## Zeiss (6. August 2017)

Da mein DVB-T Modul seit der Abschaltung von DVB-T ja nur ein größerer Briefbeschwerer ist, dachte ich mir "jö, kann man ja ersetzen". Nach dem Studieren der Schaltpläne heißt es "ähm, nö, geht nicht"... Aber, der DVD-Wechlser kann raus und wird durch ein "etwas" mit Kodi + DVB-T2 Stick ersetzt  Video ist kein Problem, aber Audio... und Steuerung... Das wird spaßig. Das Ganze läuft über MOST, also ein MOST Transceiver und POF holen. Als Quelle nehme ich ein Odroid C2 mit Zusatzplatine. Dann Linux drauf und ab hier wird es interessant und spannend. Für den Transceiver gibt es keine Linux-Treiber und keine Schnittstellen und gar nichts.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. August 2017)

"Einfach" einen mini-pc einbauen ist wohl nicht? Das würde sicherlich einiges vereinfachen bzw. für die zukunft einfacher erweiterbar machen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2017)

Ist ja ein MiniPC, nur halt auf ARM Basis.


----------



## Zeiss (6. August 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Einfach" einen mini-pc einbauen ist wohl nicht?



Odroid ist ein mini-pc, nur eben kein x86. Ist sowas wie ein Raspberry, nur in "vernünftig designed".



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das würde sicherlich einiges vereinfachen bzw. für die zukunft einfacher erweiterbar machen.



Was würde es denn vereinfachen? Die Anbindung an den Bus existiert nicht, das heißt, selbst machen.


----------



## Riverna (7. August 2017)

Ich bin dieses Jahr endlich mal dazu gekommen auf dem EuroSpeedway Lausitz zu fahren... eine wirklich schön zu fahrende Strecke und was komplett anderes als immer "nur" die grüne Hölle.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2017)

x86 und Auto verträgt sich sowieso nicht so gut.  Nachem Motor anlassen muss man erst 2 Minuten warten bis das Radio geht oder man bekommt beim Runterschalten einen Bluescreen im KI. Oder plötzlich hat man über 3000rpm keine Leistung mehr, weil das Kennfeld nach einem Windowsupdate nicht mehr lesbar ist. xD


----------



## Zeiss (7. August 2017)

x86 != Windows...


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2017)

Und selbst Windows hab ich schon schneller Starten sehen als so manches MMI.

@MOST: Sehe ich das richtig dass die elektrische Spec Geld kostet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> x86 != Windows...


Ich hoffe jeder andere hat es verstanden.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und selbst Windows hab ich schon schneller Starten sehen als so manches MMI.


Also meins is an wenn der Motor läuft, wie bei jedem anderen Auto eigentlich auch.


----------



## dsdenni (7. August 2017)

Er meinte x86 ungleich Windows. Im sinne von nur weil es x86 ist muss da noch lange nicht Windows laufen^^


----------



## Zeiss (7. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @MOST: Sehe ich das richtig dass die elektrische Spec Geld kostet?



Jein. Es gibt die MOST Cooperation, bestehend aus Benz, BMW, Audi  und Microchip (früher Oasis, dann wurde Oasis von SMSC aufgekauft und  nun gehört SMSC zu Microchip) als Stammmitglieder, HARMAN ist quasi ein  Zulieferer. Die Mitgliedschaft in der Cooperation ist kostenpflichtig.  Die Spec für das Protokoll ist öffentlich, also wie die Botschaft  aufgebaut ist, mit synchronem, asynchronem und Steuerkanal. (also _wie_  die Daten übertragen werden). Dann gibt es sog. FBlöcke (Function  Block), hier ist die Beschreibung vom Steuergerät drin, sprich was ist  das für ein Steuergerät, ein Videomodul, ein Blueetooth Modul oderDVD  Player oder oder oder. Das ist dann herstellerspezifisch. Es gibt zwar  eine Liste der FBlocks mit allem, was dazu gehört (also welche  Funktionen implementiert sein müssen), aber die Hersteller sind nicht  verpflichtet sie 1:1 zu verwenden. 

Dann, gibt es sog.  NetServices Layer 1 und 2 und dann noch HPS (High Protocoll Service, das  ist so änlich wie TCP/IP, wo die Daten zerstückelt übertragen werden).  Diese API sind ebenfalls kostenpflichtig.

Aber, es hält niemand  einen davon ab das auch selbst zu implementieren, nur an  herstellerspezifische FBlöcke kommt man natürlich nicht ran, manche  FBlöcke sind frei auf der Seit der MOST Cooperation frei verfügbar.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jeder andere hat es verstanden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, nur du nicht...


----------



## xenos1 (8. August 2017)

Muss euch nochmal nerven ^^ Geht diesmal nicht ums Auto meines Vaters sondern um mein zukünftiges. 
Ich war heute einen Renault Megane 3 anschauen (EZ 10/10) für 7000€. Hat mir soweit alles echt gut gefallen, steht an sich ganz gut da. Hab soweit es meine Kentnisse aus diversen Hilfevideos ausm Internet zulassen alles abgecheckt. Rost war keiner zu finden. Motor ölt nicht, Service soweit gemacht, nur 57k km runter. Innenraum alles trocken, auch im Kofferraum unter der Abdeckung. Klar, hier und da kleine Kratzer aber ist nunmal 7 Jahre alt. Ist gut ausgestattet, Tempomat, Park-Distance-Controll, Klimaautomatik, Sitzheizung, Alufelgen für Sommer- und Winterreifen. TÜV kommt neu und noch ne Inspektion.

Nachteilig sind die Sommerreifen, die sind noch original und machens nicht mehr lang. Müssen also neu, keine Ahnung wieviel die kosten, muss ich mal schauen -> 200-300 € maximal? Winterräder haben noch gut Profil, sind jedoch 6 Jahre alt. Keine Ahnung wie es bei Autos mit dem Reifenalter ist, kenn mich da nur bei Motorrädern aus. Da wären die bei dem Alter für mich persönlich Schrott, aber wird bei Autos ja anders sein.
Ist aber soweit nicht wirklich tragisch. Lediglich der Schaltknauf ist schon ganz schön verschlissen (erstes Bild). Mindere (Kunst-) Lederqualität? Passt doch eigentlich nicht so ganz zu den 57k km    (Nicht wundern wegen Dreck im Innenraum. Das Auto kam erst gestern beim Händler rein und die hatten noch nicht die Zeit, es aufzubereiten. Wird aber noch erledigt)

Was mir da schon eher bisschen aufgestoßen hatte, und weswegen ich mich hier an euch wende, ist das Spaltmaß vorn rechts an der Motorhaube. Laut Händler unfallfrei, aber wo ich den Wagen am Anfang angeschaut habe, wurde dieses nach vorne verlaufend deutlich schmaler. Ist an sich ja ein Zeichen dass da mal ein Fremdkörper eingewirkt hat  War auch ein ganz leichter Höhenunterschied zwischen Seitenverkleidung und Motorhaube spürbar. Nach der Probefahrt (alles top  ) hab ich dann nochmal Fotos gemacht, um es hier nochmal abchecken zu lassen. Dabei ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass das Spaltmaß auf einmal deutlich besser aussah, oder ich hatte es total falsch in Erinnerung   War zwar immer noch nicht auf der ganzen Strecke absolut gleichbreit, aber keine Ahnung wie da die Qualität bei den Franzosen ist. Kann vielleicht auch normal sein. 
Kann es passieren, dass durch die Wärme vom Motor sich das wieder richtig rückt? Oder saß da mal jemand vorn rechts drauf sodass das Blech etwas nach unten gerückt wurde, wodurch der minimale Höhenversatz zustande kam und infolge dessen auch das Spaltmaß nicht mehr gleichmäßig war und durch Öffnen der Motorhaube sich das irgendwie wieder "entspannt" hat? Oder gibts da andere Gründe? Das siebte Bild ist eins vom Händler. Da ist es eventuell sichtbar, dass nach vorne hin es etwas schmaler wird. Kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.

Tja, wenn das mit dem Spaltmaß nicht wär, wärs vermutlich mein Auto. Würde dann nochmal von der DEKRA nen unabhängigen Gebrauchtwagencheck machen. Vielleicht können die da auch was sagen. Aber wollte ich heute nicht schon sofort machen, da mich das anfangs doch etwas abgeschreckt hatte. Mach ich mich da nur selbst verrückt? 


Gruß, David


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. August 2017)

Ein schlechtes Spaltmaß sagt nichts über einen möglichen Unfallschaden aus. Wenn an der Karosse im vorderen Bereich nichts nachlackiert wurde, dann ist das auch kein Unfallwagen.
Muss man sich halt genauer in Richtung Längsträger, Pralldämpfer und Kotflügel im Motorraum alles angucken.


----------



## Captn (8. August 2017)

Eventuell mal schauen, ob die Scheinwerfer richtig eingestellt sind. Wenn der wirklich mal nen Unfall hatte, gibt es einige "Nasen" die die Position nicht korrigieren. Ansonsten kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es herstellerübergreifend große Unterschiede gibt, wie viel Wert auf Dinge wie das Spaltmaß gelegt werden. Und das sind die Dinge, die man teilweise selbst leicht korrigieren kann, je nach Typ Auto. Bei nem BMW Xer hingegen bist du zum Beispiel zufrieden, wenn du nicht nochmal den Kotflügel abnehmem musst. ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. August 2017)

Winterreifen mit 6 Jahren sind in meinen Augen Grenzwertig, die könnten auch weg, je nachdem ob man viel oder wenig fahren muss. Spätestens nächstes Jahr dürften die hin sein.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. August 2017)

Ich würde eher mal schauen ob irgendwelche angesprochenen Teile neu sind bzw. irgendwie beschädigt.
Oder mal schauen ob man in Befestigungsschrauben von Motorhaube oder anderen Teile Macken vom lösen sieht.


----------



## xenos1 (8. August 2017)

Das ging ja schnell, super  



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein schlechtes Spaltmaß sagt nichts über einen möglichen Unfallschaden aus. Wenn an der Karosse im vorderen Bereich nichts nachlackiert wurde, dann ist das auch kein Unfallwagen.
> Muss man sich halt genauer in Richtung Längsträger, Pralldämpfer und Kotflügel im Motorraum alles angucken.




Das wird meine fachliche Kompetenz wohl überschreiten  Naja, ich kann ja den Kerl bei der DEKRA dann darauf ansprechen wenn ich den Gebrauchtwagencheck machen lasse. Der sollte es ja wohl erkennen können. Aber schön zu hören, dass es doch nicht zwangsläufig nen kleiner Unfall gewesen sein muss. Hab auch nochmal google befragt und es scheint doch in gewissen Maßen noch nachstellbar zu sein wie hier erwähnt wurde.

Ich Depp hab mir extra nen Magnet mitgenommen und vergessen nach eventuellen Spachtelarbeiten zu schauen


----------



## P2063 (8. August 2017)

Das Spaltmaß kann durchaus Produktionsbedingt sein und muss nicht auf einen Unfall hindeuten, ist schließlich nur ein Franzose und kein Porsche 

Um sicher zu gehen entweder den Lack messen lassen oder wenn man vom Motorraum aus oder unter dem Fahrzeug rein gucken kann nachsehen ob da an irgendwelchen Trägern der Lack blättert.

Allgemein finde ich aber wird auf eine Unfallfreiheit bei gebrauchten viel zu viel Wert gelegt. Klar kann ich verstehen, dass man bei so einer großen Summe auch etwas kaufen will dessen Zustand einwandfrei ist. Aber wenn ein möglicher Unfall fachgerecht repariert wurde tut das der Funktion oder Lebensdauer doch keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. August 2017)

Kommt drauf an, was du an Lebensdauer erwartest. Mit bestimmten Zeiträumen kann das durchaus Probleme von Rostbildung begünstigen, wo eon „unfallfreier“ keinen hat, bezogen auf die Stelle.
Andererseits ist die Frage dann, was ist betroffen. Ein tauschbarer Kotflügel? Lullefut. Die Karosse selbst? Ungünstig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. August 2017)

Klar ist unfallfrei nicht alles.
Ich persönlich finde Schäden bei denen nur Anbauteile getauscht wurden auch in Ordnung, wenns halt ordentlich gemacht ist.

Bei mir wurden vor zwei Monaten nach nem Streifschaden auch beide Türen auf der Beifahrerseite bei Audi getauscht.
Zwei Wochen vorher hatte ich eh entdeckt dass unter der Türabschlussleiste der Rost rausblüht, die Roststelle ist jetzt gleich mit eliminiert.
Neues LM Rad hats gleich mit dazugegeben.(Zum Glück hab ich zwei Wochen vorher relativ früh auf Sommerreifen gewechselt, sonst hätts ne Stahlfelge getroffen, und was so ne originale Felge kostet ist eh nicht feierlich, trotz nur 16" Standard)


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. August 2017)

Heute mal das neuste Elektroauto bei uns eine Runde gedreht... Nen 4-Türen-Smart EV.
Bin bei 23°C mit 55% Akku losgefahren.
Klima, Licht, Radio an.
11km gafahren.
Akku ist bei 25%.  ...und dann gibt es ersthaft Leute, die das toll finden. 

Ich war nicht mal schnell unterwegs. Ne Oma mit ihrem SUV und den Kindern hinten drin hat mich überholt. Im KI standen am Ende der Fahrt irgendwas mit 27kWh/100km. Topspeed sind krasse 140km/h. Wieviel fuhr ein frischgemachter Käfer? 150km/h?
Schafft die Verbrenner ab, dann bleiben alle Zuhause! 



xenos1 schrieb:


> Hab auch nochmal google befragt und es  scheint doch in gewissen Maßen noch nachstellbar zu sein wie hier  erwähnt wurde.
> 
> Ich Depp hab mir extra nen Magnet mitgenommen und vergessen nach eventuellen Spachtelarbeiten zu schauen


Wenn das Auto nicht komplett verbogen ist, dann bekommt man fast jedes Spaltmaß wieder eingestellt, wenn man es will. Alle Anbauteile lassen sich verstellen und notfalls auch verbiegen ohne sichbare Einschränkungen.

Den Magnet kannst du dir sparen, da muss schon eine Familienpackung Spachtel drauf sein. Da hilft nur ein Lackschichtdickenmessgerät.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Klar ist unfallfrei nicht alles.
> Ich persönlich finde Schäden bei denen nur Anbauteile getauscht wurden auch in Ordnung, wenns halt ordentlich gemacht ist.


Solange ein Unfallschaden laut Hersteller repariert wurde, ist es ja auch nicht weiter schlimm. Wenn da Pfuscher für billig billig bei waren, kann man die Karre nur noch in die Presse schieben.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2017)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Winterräder haben noch gut Profil, sind jedoch 6 Jahre alt. Keine Ahnung wie es bei Autos mit dem Reifenalter ist, kenn mich da nur bei Motorrädern aus. Da wären die bei dem Alter für mich persönlich Schrott, aber wird bei Autos ja anders sein.


Nö, ist nicht anders. Gummi altert/wird hart wenn es Ozon, also Luft, ausgesetzt ist. Das betrifft Autoreifen genau so wie  alle anderen Reifen auch.


----------



## Zeiss (8. August 2017)

Hast das wegen des MOST-Buses gesehen?


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2017)

Ja. Erst Mal Danke für sie Zusammenfassung. Irgendwie beziehen sich sowohl deine wie auch die verfügbaren I-Net Beschreibungen aber immer auf die oberen Layer. 
Mich würde halt mal interessieren wie man da physikalisch die Daten überträgt (also nicht nur "ist optisch" sondern Takt, Signallevel, Wortgröße etc.).


----------



## Zeiss (8. August 2017)

Ja, es ist immer so. 

Also, bei MOST (ich beziehe mich auf MOST25, bei 50 und 150 ist es etwas anders) hast Du immer einen Busmaster, den sog. "Timing master". Er weckt den Bus und auch die Teilnehmer (Slaves). Jedes Steuergerät kann als Master oder Slave konfiguriert werden. Systemtakt ist entweder 44.1kHz oder 48kHz. Jedes Steuergerät im Ring hat drei Adressen, eine physikalische Adresse, eine logische Adresse und eine Gruppenadresse, dann gibt es noch Bradcast. Die Adressen sind immer von der Ringposition abgeleitet und werden vom Master vergeben, die Adressen sind dynamisch. Wenn ein Steuergerät in Bypass-Modus geschaltet wird, werden die Ringpositionen neuvergeben und die Adressen ändern sich. Der Master kennt ALLE Adressen (und noch viel mehr). Die physikalischen Adressen werden nur für administrative Zwecke verwedet. Die logische Adressen werden für die Kommunikation verwendet. Die Gruppenadresse ist dazu da um eine Gruppe von Steuergeräten anzusprechend, mit einem einzigen Controlframe. Broadcast ist dann für alle Steuergeräte, ebenfalls mit einem einzigen Frame.

Im Ring gibt es drei Datenbereiche:
-> synchrones Kanal (Streaming, wie Audioausgabe, also alles, wo gestreamt wird)
-> asynchrones Kanal ("normale" Datenübertragung, wie Daten von der Platte lesen, Internet, ...)
-> Controlchannel (Steuerung und Datenübertragung)

Ein MOST-Frame ist 64 Byte lang. Wenn man die ganzen Dienstsachen abzieht, bleiben 60 Byte für synchronen und asynchronen Bereich und zwei Byte für Controlchannel. Die Grenze (SBC) zwischen synchronem und asynchronem Kanal wird dabei individuell gesetzt, da gibt es eine Stelle im Header dafür. Im sychronen Kanal werden die Daten in Quartets übertragen, je vier Byte also vier Kanäle. Diese Besagte Grenze zwischen synchron/asynchron ist in Quartets angegeben. Datensicherung gibt es nicht, aber eine garantierte Bandbreite. Wenn SBC auf 8 gesetzt wird, also 32 Bytes, bleiben im Frame noch 28 Bytes für asynchrone Daten. Im asynchronen Bereich werden die Daten paketiert, änlich wie bei TCP.

Control channel: Pro MOST Frame werden zwei Bytes davon übertragen. Ein Control Frame hat eine Länge von 32 Bytes, es werden also 16 MOST-Frames versendet um ein Control Frame zu versenden. Jedes Control Frame hat eine Empfangsadresse, Sendeadresse, Typ, Befehl, CRC und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Jedes Steuergerät hat mindestens zwei FBlocks implementiert, ein Netblock und eine Applikation, also was macht das Steuergerät. Die Typen der FBlocks bzw. deren IDs sind fest von der Cooperation vergeben. Ein NetBlock hat die ID 0x01, DVD hat 0x34, ... Durch "Befehl" wird das Steuergerät gesteuert, zum Beispiel "CD1 einlegen, Track 5 abspielen" und so weiter.


----------



## P2063 (9. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute mal das neuste Elektroauto bei uns eine Runde gedreht... Nen 4-Türen-Smart EV.
> Bin bei 23°C mit 55% Akku losgefahren.
> Klima, Licht, Radio an.
> 11km gafahren.
> ...



Kunststück, der hat ja auch grade mal einen 17kWh Akku, das sollte einem klar sein dass man damit unter realen Fahrbedingungen voll aufgeladen nicht weiter als 80km kommt. Smart ist eben ein Stadtauto mit geringer Reichweite, es meckert auch niemand weil der Verbrenner nur 28l Tankinhalt hat statt den 82l eines Audi A8. Übrigens packen die Verbrenner-Smarts ebenfalls nicht mehr als ca 145km/h. 

Smarts sind eben Autos für Leute die eigentlich keins bräuchten weil sie in der gentrifizierten Zone leben, aber sich zu fein sind 2 mal im Jahr carsharing zu machen.

Mach doch einfach mal ne Probefahrt im Tesla statt dich an solchen Negativbeispielen fest zu beißen: Probefahrt vereinbaren | Tesla Motors


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. August 2017)

Ich bin schon Teslas gefahren und die halten auch nicht wirklich lange. Auf der Autobahn ca. 100km, dann muss man wieder an die Dose.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2017)

Ja gott, wer Rasen will braucht ne Oberleitung


----------



## P2063 (9. August 2017)

Ich kann das auch irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Wer so rast, dass er den Akku eines Tesla in 100km leer bekommt, der muss auch mit einem Verbrenner mindestens doppelt so oft an die Tankstelle wie nötig. Vielleicht sollte man an der Stelle einfach auch mal seinen Fahrstil überdenken und sich ein paar Minuten mehr Zeit lassen um ans Ziel zu kommen. 

Oder generell an der Sensibilität des Gasfußes arbeiten. Grade bei Elektroautos kann man schon viel Reichweite raus holen, wenn man lernt die Rekuperation vorausschauend einzusetzen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. August 2017)

Was bringt mir ein Elektroauto, wenn ich nicht lange schnell fahren kann, weil die Akkus und Stromwandler sonst zu heiß werden???


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2017)

Ein elektro Fahrzeug ist gar nicht dafür gebaut um damit schnell eine längere Strecke zu fahren, wieso sollten sie es also können? Es beschwert sich doch auch niemand das ein Maybach keine Rundenrekord Zeit auf dem Ring fährt oder das ein Twingo keine 300km/h erreicht. Man sollte ein Auto für seine Bedürfnisse kaufen und wer schnell fahren will, ist an einem elektro Auto einfach falsch geraten. Ich verstehe diese Diskussionen einfach nicht... und unser möchtegern Rennfahrer erst recht kein geeignetes Klientel für ein Eco Fahrzeug ist, sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2017)

Eben, Meinereiner wäre mit einem Elektro-Auto als Zweitwagen bei den etwa 30km Fahrten zum Kunden und auch mal die etwa 70-80km zum Flughafen gut bedient, dazu braucht es eigentlich keinen Verbrenner, zumal der als aktuell Diesel auch keinen echten Vorteil bringt. 

Natürlich ist man damit nicht mehr so flexibel in der Nutzung wie bisher, aber nunja, das ist eben dem Zweck geschuldet.
Ich sehe da kein Grund zum Meckern, für diesen Einsatzzweck, wo ich den Zweitwagen zu 99% für brauche, ist das optimal, für alles andere ist der große Kombi mit Verbrenner ja trotzdem da.


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2017)

Ansich finde ich das Laden gar nicht sooo einschränkend. Man kann doch in etwa abschätzen was man normalerweise in der Woche fährt. Mir passiert es eigentlich nie das ich los fahren will und erst dann merke "oh der Tank ist leer". Das selbe ist doch auch bei einer elektro Hütte. Wenn der Akku fast leer ist, hält man halt den Rüssel über Nacht rein fertig. Es regen sich viele über die Reichweite von maximal 400 Kilometer auf, das war bis vor ein paar Jahren eine gängige Reichweite für Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotoren. Mein Lexus schafft z.B. auch maximal 500 Kilometer (mit Gas) und 600 Kilometer mit Benzin. Beim Subaru kann ich froh sein wenn da überhaupt eine 4 vorne dran steht. 

Einzig und alleine den Umweltfaktor finde ich eine Frechheit... elektro Autos sind bei weitem nicht so umweltfreundlich wie man sie hin stellt. Und das man den Leuten dann noch ein schlechtes Gewissen macht und sie zwingen will sich so eine Pimmelbude zu holen ist für mich echt eine Zumutung.


----------



## Zoon (9. August 2017)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Ich Depp hab mir extra nen Magnet mitgenommen und vergessen nach eventuellen Spachtelarbeiten zu schauen



wird bei Renault und vielen modernen Autos stellenwise nix nützen bei Renault Clio und Megane z.B sind die vorderen Kotflügel aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Zeiss (9. August 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein elektro Fahrzeug ist gar nicht dafür gebaut  um damit schnell eine längere Strecke zu fahren, wieso sollten sie es  also können?



Tesla wirbt damit aber, zwar indirekt. Und was bringt mit eine  Beschleunigung von 5 sek auf 100, wenn ich es 1-2 Mal machen kann. Weil,  sonst werden die Regler/Batterien zu warm und die Leistung wird  gedrosselt. Und Tesla ist so ein möchtegern Sportwagen...

Ich  verstehe schon was Du meinst und stimme Dir auch zu. Der Punkt ist nur,  wenn ich ein Fahrzeug als "Sportwagen" hinstelle, muss ich damit  rechnen, dass es auch entsprechend gefahren wird. Und da kackt Tesla  gnadenlos ab.



Riverna schrieb:


> Einzig und alleine den Umweltfaktor finde ich eine Frechheit... elektro Autos sind bei weitem nicht so umweltfreundlich wie man sie hin stellt. Und das man den Leuten dann noch ein schlechtes Gewissen macht und sie zwingen will sich so eine Pimmelbude zu holen ist für mich echt eine Zumutung.



Sehe ich genau so. E-Mobilität in jetziger Form ist für'n Ar***


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2017)

Jaein, wenn du viel kurzstrecke hast, ist es am ende vielleicht günstiger.
Das mus man aber extrem genau rechnen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. August 2017)

Egal wie man es schönrechnet, Umweltaspekt ist übel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2017)

Das bestreite ich nicht, es geht nur ums Geld


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. August 2017)

Das schlimmste ist ja das die Politiker so tun als ob man ab sofort alle Verbrenner abschaffen könnte. Das möchte ich mal sehen wie toll das wird wenn auf einmal Strom rationiert wird, leere Autos überall an den Straßen stehen und jeder sich mit Generatoren aushilft. Vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken das unser Stromnetz gar nicht für Elektroautos ausgelegt ist macht keiner. Verbrenner sind seit dem VW Diesel sehr böse und müssen abgeschafft werden, egal wieviel Nachteile es mit sich bringt.


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2017)

Erstaunlich was für ein "Dreck" man sich auf der Rennstrecke in den Reifen fährt. Nach 600 Kilometer Heimfahrt sieht aber wieder alles aus wie immer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P2063 (9. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken das unser Stromnetz gar nicht für Elektroautos ausgelegt ist macht keiner.



Das Stromnetz ist angeblich auch nicht auf erneuerbare Energieen wie Windkraft oder Solarstrom, insbesondere zusammen mit Speicherbatterien ausgelegt. Trotzdem ist es noch nicht zusammengebrochen. Es werden ja nicht von heute auf morgen sämtliche Fahrzeuge durch Elektroautos ersetzt, das ist ein Jahre dauernder Prozess während dem durchaus genug Zeit ist die entsprechenden Defizite im Netz zu modernisieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. August 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Das Stromnetz ist angeblich auch nicht auf erneuerbare Energieen wie Windkraft oder Solarstrom, insbesondere zusammen mit Speicherbatterien ausgelegt. Trotzdem ist es noch nicht zusammengebrochen. Es werden ja nicht von heute auf morgen sämtliche Fahrzeuge durch Elektroautos ersetzt, das ist ein Jahre dauernder Prozess während dem durchaus genug Zeit ist die entsprechenden Defizite im Netz ebenfalls zu modernisieren.


Und das glaubst du ernsthaft? Die schaffen es ja nicht mal alle Brücken befahrbar zu halten.


----------



## Captn (9. August 2017)

Ich sehe das Problem viel eher im Fernverkehr. Was soll mit all den Lastkraftwagen geschehen oder was machen Vertreter, die am Tag mehrere hundert Kilometer zurücklegen? Man könnte nicht mal, wenn man wollte aufs Schienennetz umsatteln, weil das komplett für die Tonne ist.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. August 2017)

Es gibt ein Pilotprojekt mit LKWs mit Stromabnehmern+Leitungen auf der Autobahn.

Strom-Lkw vor Praxistest in Deutschland


----------



## xenos1 (9. August 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> wird bei Renault und vielen modernen Autos stellenwise nix nützen bei Renault Clio und Megane z.B sind die vorderen Kotflügel aus Kunststoff.



Aber mit einer Lackschichtdickenmessung, wie es der TÜV beim Gebrauchtwagencheck anbietet, findet man es trotzdem raus oder?



Bin grade dabei Versicherungen zu vergleichen und mir stellt sich die Frage, ob sich ne Vollkasko bei nem 7 Jahre alten Auto (7000 €) lohnen würde. Grundsätzlich hätte ich gedacht dass es das nicht wirklich tut, aber ich hab hier ein Angebot bei dem mich die Vollkasko mit 300 € SB und Teilkasko mit 150 € SB lediglich 86 € im Jahr mehr kosten würde als nur die Teilkasko.
Da ich keine Ahnung hab, wieviel teurer ne Vollkasko in der Regel ist (kann man an sich nicht pauschalisieren, ich weiß) kann ich schlecht abschätzen, ob die 86 € sich lohnen. Mit 500 € SB in der Vollkasko wären es sogar nur 56 € mehr.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2017)

Bei dem Wagen ist do eh immer nur der Wiederbeschaffungswert versichert, bei 7000€ hält sich das Risiko für die Versicherung in Grenzen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. August 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Erstaunlich was für ein "Dreck" man sich auf der Rennstrecke in den Reifen fährt. Nach 600 Kilometer Heimfahrt sieht aber wieder alles aus wie immer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu viel Luft im Reifen oder zu viel Sturz.  Der läuft ja gar nicht bis ganz außen. Das verschenkt nicht unerheblich Kurvengeschwindigkeit!


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2017)

xenos1 schrieb:


> Bin grade dabei Versicherungen zu vergleichen und mir stellt sich die Frage, ob sich ne Vollkasko bei nem 7 Jahre alten Auto (7000 €) lohnen würde. Grundsätzlich hätte ich gedacht dass es das nicht wirklich tut, aber ich hab hier ein Angebot bei dem mich die Vollkasko mit 300 € SB und Teilkasko mit 150 € SB lediglich 86 € im Jahr mehr kosten würde als nur die Teilkasko.
> Da ich keine Ahnung hab, wieviel teurer ne Vollkasko in der Regel ist (kann man an sich nicht pauschalisieren, ich weiß) kann ich schlecht abschätzen, ob die 86 € sich lohnen. Mit 500 € SB in der Vollkasko wären es sogar nur 56 € mehr.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?


Stört es dich, dass im Falle eines Falles die 7000 Euro weh sind? 
Wenn ja, Vollkasko. 
Würde bei ner Teilkasko auch nie ne Selbstbeteiligung mit rein nehmen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. August 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei dem Wagen ist do eh immer nur der Wiederbeschaffungswert versichert, bei 7000€ hält sich das Risiko für die Versicherung in Grenzen...


Wiederbeschaffungswert liegt aber normal schon höher.
War bei mir auch 1000€ mehr als der Kaufpreis.


----------



## Zeiss (9. August 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Stört es dich, dass im Falle eines Falles die 7000 Euro weh sind?
> Wenn ja, Vollkasko.
> Würde bei ner Teilkasko auch nie ne Selbstbeteiligung mit rein nehmen.



Jupp, genau so ist es. Diese Frage habe ich mit bei meinen Beiden auch gestellt, beide sind VK-versichert.


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2017)

Hab heute mal meine "neue" Bremsanlage drauf gesteckt. Ist schon ein großer Unterschied von der originalen zu der größeren.  Damit sollten auch erstmal die Temperaturprobleme weiter nach hinten verschoben sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (9. August 2017)

Wie groß ist die Neue?


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2017)

Siehe oben die Bilder, hab sie erst nach dem abschicken der Nachricht angehängt. Bin von 294mm 4 Kolben Festsattel auf 326mm 4 Kolben Festsattel gegangen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. August 2017)

Jö, passt, sieht nicht verkehrt aus.


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2017)

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich hinten auch von 294mm auf 326mm gehe (Sattel fast gleich groß) um die Bremsbalance nicht zu versauen. Hinten ist es aber deutlich mehr Arbeit, muss der Achsschenkel getauscht werden bzw die Radnabe umgepresst werden. Alternativ ein Abstandshalter, aber bin nicht so scharf drauf mit 240km/h auf eine Betonwand drauf zu zu fahren und dann bricht mir der Halter. Fragt sich auch ob der ganze Aufwand sich lohnt...


----------



## Zeiss (9. August 2017)

Meinst Du die Halter zwischen Bremssattel und der Aufnahme?

Mach Dir da keine Sorge. Ein Clubkollege von mir fährt die AMG-Bremsanlage (8 Kolben, 380mm zweiteilige Scheibe) im Achter. Die Halterungen für Sattel und der Topf sind Einzelanfertigung aus Alu und funktionieren 1A. Und er lässt die Kiste richtig fliegen.


----------



## Riverna (9. August 2017)

Genau das ist ein Adapter für den Lochabstand. Die neuen Sättel haben eine breitere Aufnahme als der Achsschenkel (oder anders rum). Kann man Plug and Play kaufen. Würde mir das schon aus optischen Grunden gerne kaufen, finde es sieht immer etwas komisch aus wenn die Bremsanlage vorne soviel größer ist als hinten. Vorallem wird sich Subaru schon etwas dabei denken das vorne und hinten die gleiche Scheibengröße verbaut ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. August 2017)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine anständige Bremsbalance fahren. Vorne überbremsen ist grade im Regen äußerst ungut zu fahren. Abstandhalter aus Alu gibt es bei jeder Nachrüstbremse, die ich so kenne. Solange die anständig entworfen und gefertigt sind, passiert da nix.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2017)

Da bei Trockenheit auf der Rennstecke eh die meiste Bremskraft vorne benötigt wird, wird es sich nicht wirklich anders fahren wie original, vorausgesetzt die Beläge bleiben an VA und HA gleich.
Man muss sich nur mal angucken was die ganzen Rennfahrzeuge für große Bremsanlagen vorne im Gegensatz zu hinten fahren, am auffälligsten bei den Fahrzeugen die eher frontlastig sind.


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2017)

Die Rennstrecke kannst du aus dem Satz streichen. Bis jetzt hatten auch alle meine Autos (z.T deutlich) größere Bremsen vorne als hinten.
Unter Umständen war die identische Größe beim Subaru auch ein Optik Feature.

@Zeiss: Nochmals vielen Dank für den MOST Schrieb.


----------



## Zeiss (10. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Zeiss: Nochmals vielen Dank für den MOST Schrieb.



Gern. Ich habe es nur so einbisschen umrissen, es geht da sehr viel tiefer und alles andere als einfach. Aber die Idee finde ich schon sehr cool.

@Bremse: mein E66 hat nur 4mm Unterschied zwischen vorne und hinten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. August 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da bei Trockenheit auf der Rennstecke eh die meiste Bremskraft vorne benötigt wird, wird es sich nicht wirklich anders fahren wie original, vorausgesetzt die Beläge bleiben an VA und HA gleich.
> Man muss sich nur mal angucken was die ganzen Rennfahrzeuge für große Bremsanlagen vorne im Gegensatz zu hinten fahren, am auffälligsten bei den Fahrzeugen die eher frontlastig sind.


Die Bremskraftverteilung hängt im wesentlichen vom Verhältnis der Gesamtfläche der vorderen/hinteren Kolben ab. Wenn die Scheibe größer wird, macht man die Kolben kleiner. So bleibt die Bremsbalance gleich aber die Bremse wird leistungsfähiger, weil mehr Fläche zur Wärmeabgabe da ist.

Man kann nicht einfach vorne eine Riesenbremse einbauen, die dann eine Bremskraftverteilung von 95/5 im Extremfall erzeugt. Du drehst dich sofort raus oder schiebst nur noch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

Kommt natürlich auch auf den rest an, wenn man jetzt z.B. noch den HBZ und ggf. BKV mit tauscht, und das vom Hersteller so sogar in einem höher motorisierten Modell des gleichen Fahrzeugs verbaut wurde, ist das wohl unkritisch.
Da fällt mir z.B. der W201 und W124 ein, da gibt es ein paar Kombinationen, wo es quasi so läuft.

Aber natürlich sind Modifikationen an der Bremse immer mit entsprechendem Fachwissen und möglichst mit Rücksprache mit dem TÜV vor dem Umbau verbunden.

Und TBF, der von dir genannte Umstand mit dem kleineren Kolben bei größerer Scheibe ist ja fast schon mit dem Energieerhaltungssatz zu erklären  Die Reibstrecke wird bei größerem Scheibendurchmesser größer, so das für die gleiche Energieumwandlung weniger Druck nötig ist.  Das müsste die Scheibe demnach auch mechanisch schonen.


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2017)

Sowohl die Scheiben als auch die Kolben sind bei der neuen Bremsanlage deutlich größer. Der neue Sattel für hinten (hab hier welche zum testen liegen) ist von der größe her nicht viel mehr als meiner. Aber der Belag ist deutlich größer und der Kolben Durchmesser auf den ersten Blick auch. Ich weiß nicht ob das etwas mit dem Allrad zu tun hat oder ob das speziell nun ein Subaru Ding ist. Aber bei allen Subarus sind die Scheiben immer an der HA genau so groß wie an der VA.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. August 2017)

Das dürfte was mit der Auslegung zu tun haben, kann man ja durchaus machen.


----------



## Riverna (10. August 2017)

Ich meine damit ja auch nur, dass sich Subaru dabei wohl etwas gedacht hat und ich es mir mit einer großen Bremse und nicht angepasster HA wohl unnötig schwer mache.

PS: Kein Wunder das alle Leute bei den Skyline GTR, Evo´s und STis über die Preise der Bremsscheibe meckern. Gerade eben mal ein Angebot für Ferodo Scheiben und Ferrodo Beläge bekommen. Knapp 800Euro... Nur Material und das zum EK. Das gleiche Gelump hat mich bei der kleineren Bremsanlage nur 300Euro gekostet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. August 2017)

800€ für Scheiben und Klötze ist doch ok für eine Performance Bremse. Häufig kostet eine Scheibe schon so viel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach vorne eine Riesenbremse einbauen, die dann eine Bremskraftverteilung von 95/5 im Extremfall erzeugt. Du drehst dich sofort raus oder schiebst nur noch.



Dann bin ich mal auf die Erklärung von dir gespannt, warum sehr große Upgradeanlagen mit einer deutlich größeren Kolbenfläche für die VA trotzdem sehr gut funktionieren 
Deine Aussage gilt vielleicht für alte Fahrzeuge, für neuere mit EBV sicher nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. August 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal auf die Erklärung von dir gespannt, warum sehr große Upgradeanlagen mit einer deutlich größeren Kolbenfläche für die VA trotzdem sehr gut funktionieren
> Deine Aussage gilt vielleicht für alte Fahrzeuge, für neuere mit EBV sicher nicht.


Wenn du die EBV in der Software anpasst, dann ändert sich die Bremsbalance nicht. Wenn du nur die Bremse drunterbaust, dann ändert sich die Balance sehr wohl.

Welche Upgradeanlagen haben denn vorne deutlich größere Kolbenflächen? Gemeint ist die hydraulische Fläche, nicht die außen sichtbare Seite. 
Die "großen" ECE Upgradeanlagen von Stoptech haben z.B. in etwa die gleiche Kolbenfläche wie die Serie. Anlagen für Motorsport haben selbstverständlich alle möglichen Größen, da geht man von aus das die Teams wissen, was sie machen.
Ein bischen größer darf die Kolbenfläche auch sein, da ja meist auf der Bremse andere Klötze gefahren werden, die mehr Bremsdruck erfordern, um die gleiche Bremswirkung zu erzielen.


----------



## Iconoclast (10. August 2017)

Der LC500 sieht von innen ja mal scharf aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJSbo8EhP_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist mal was ganz anderes. 7er usw. ist ja von innen irgendwie immer der gleiche, langweilige Käse.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. August 2017)

Lexus ist schon echt ne Sache für sich, und gewöhnlich ist an deren Design nix.
Allein das hier:
2014 Lexus IS F-Sport LCD Gauges - YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2017)

Wow, die Drehschalter am Tacho seitlich machen alles kaputt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du die EBV in der Software anpasst, dann ändert sich die Bremsbalance nicht. Wenn du nur die Bremse drunterbaust, dann ändert sich die Balance sehr wohl.
> 
> Welche Upgradeanlagen haben denn vorne deutlich größere Kolbenflächen? Gemeint ist die hydraulische Fläche, nicht die außen sichtbare Seite.
> Die "großen" ECE Upgradeanlagen von Stoptech haben z.B. in etwa die gleiche Kolbenfläche wie die Serie. Anlagen für Motorsport haben selbstverständlich alle möglichen Größen, da geht man von aus das die Teams wissen, was sie machen.
> Ein bischen größer darf die Kolbenfläche auch sein, da ja meist auf der Bremse andere Klötze gefahren werden, die mehr Bremsdruck erfordern, um die gleiche Bremswirkung zu erzielen.



Wenn man aus den Konzernregalen Teile verwendet sind die zum Teil ein gutes Stück größer, auch von den Kolbenflächen.
Und bei einer starken Bremsung wo die EBV aktiv wird ist es eben wohl egal ob die Bremse an der VA deutlich größer ist, das gleicht die EBV dann eben aus.


----------



## Zeiss (11. August 2017)

Gestern ist mein OdroidC2 gekommen, niedliches Ding. Jetzt noch die Aufsatzplatine fertig machen, fertigen lassen und dann kann ich richtig loslegen  
Linuxtreiberentwicklung, das wird ein Spaß...


----------



## dsdenni (11. August 2017)

Tipps für nicht lösbare Ölwannen? 

Wollte meine Dichtung neu machen da sie an einer Stelle nicht in Ordnung war.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2017)

Schlagschrauber [emoji14]


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. August 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Tipps für nicht lösbare Ölwannen?
> 
> Wollte meine Dichtung neu machen da sie an einer Stelle nicht in Ordnung war.



Lösen sich die Schrauben oder die Wanne von der Dichtung nicht ?


----------



## dsdenni (11. August 2017)

Die Wanne von der Dichtung nicht


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2017)

Hast du nen Kunststoffkeil da?


----------



## dsdenni (11. August 2017)

Glaube nicht, guck ich mal morgen nochmal.


----------



## Riverna (12. August 2017)

Dünnen Draht und rausschneiden. Aber die Dichtfläche dann penible reinigen. Dichtmasse von Dirko kann ich nur empfehlen. Aber die graue und nicht die rote.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Tipps für nicht lösbare Ölwannen?
> 
> Wollte meine Dichtung neu machen da sie an einer Stelle nicht in Ordnung war.


Alle Schrauben rausdrehen.  Bei sehr vielen Motoren muss das Getriebe erst ab.


----------



## dsdenni (12. August 2017)

Denke mal die wird so rauskommen, aber die hatte noch die Halterung vom Motor/Getriebehalter mit dran. Die haben wir auch gelöst sowie den Rest der Schrauben. Werdens nochmal mitm Draht versuchen und vielleicht überlegt die sich ja heute besser zu lösen nachdem der die Nacht lang so ohne Schrauben stand 

Edith:

Es waren tatsächlich noch 2 Muttern dran...

ABER

Diese sind doch tatsächlich ganz oben im Getriebe. 2 Löcher führen jeweils knapp am Schwungrad vorbei bis nach oben zu den genannten Muttern die ebenfalls die Wanne hielten 

Man musste sogar den Motor drehen, um zur passenden Aussparung im Schwungrad zu kommen.

Jetzt ist alles getan und alles ist trocken-dicht


----------



## fatlace (13. August 2017)

hier mal 2 Bilder die ich letztes Wochenende gemacht habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2017)

So morgen bekommt mein Auto neue Schuhe! *yeah*
+
....ich wage mich endlich an das einzige "Problem" meines Autos --> Frontspoiler (Lippe)! (siehe Schaubild)
Ständig setzt man mit dem Mistding auf, und so sieht sie auch aus --> voll "angeschliffen".
Problem: Wenn man sie abmontiert, sieht man die hässlichen Aufnahmen für die Lippe.
Und weder Opel noch Tuner o.ä. bieten eine schmalere Lippe an. (liegt daran dass es ein Biturbo Astra J ist, der hat eine andere Schürze).
Jetzt wird eine EZLip bestellt, die ist 3,5cm breit --> meine Jetzige ist Außen 4cm und in der Mitte über 7cm.
Mal schauen wie sich das Ding anbringen lässt UND ob es auch länger hält als ein halbes Jahr.
Ziel ist mit dem Ding die Aufnahmen für die alte Lippe zu verdecken und nicht mehr (oder weniger) aufzusetzen.

@fatlace

Schöne Bilder!

Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatlace (13. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So morgen bekommt mein Auto neue Schuhe! *yeah*
> +
> ....ich wage mich endlich an das einzige "Problem" meines Autos --> Frontspoiler (Lippe)!
> Ständig setzt man mit dem Mistding auf, und so sieht sie auch aus --> voll "angeschliffen".
> ...



schleifen und neu lackieren ist keine Option?
ist doch eh nur schwarz matt oder?  jedenfalls wen ich das richtige Auto im Kopf habe 
find die EZ lippe sieht immer grausam und billig aus


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> schleifen und neu lackieren ist keine Option?
> ist doch eh nur schwarz matt oder?  jedenfalls wen ich das richtige Auto im Kopf habe
> find die EZ lippe sieht immer grausam und billig aus



Die Originale ist einfach nur Kunststoff ohne Lackierung.
Sie ist auch bereits links und rechts eingerissen......und sieht einfach nur noch "hinüber" aus.
Eine neue originale kostet 2x75€ (es sind 2 Teile) also ca. 150€.
Die EZLip würde ich in der schmalen Ausführung holen, und versuchen sie sehr weit innen anzubringen, also sie soll NICHT vorne raus stehen..
Außerdem ist sie nur 3,5cm dick --> dass heißt ich habe in der Mitte über 3cm mehr Bodenfreiheit.
Das gute ist, wenn nichts taugt, kommt sie einfach wieder ab.


----------



## janni851 (13. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Originale ist einfach nur Kunststoff ohne Lackierung.
> Sie ist auch bereits links und rechts eingerissen......und sieht einfach nur noch "hinüber" aus.
> Eine neue originale kostet 2x75€ (es sind 2 Teile) also ca. 150€.
> Die EZLip würde ich in der schmalen Ausführung holen, und versuchen sie sehr weit innen anzubringen, also sie soll NICHT vorne raus stehen..
> ...


Das habe ich aber bei meinem K Astra auch. Jedesmal wenn ich von dem Parkplatz der Arbeit wegfahren setzte ich auf. Oder wenn ich bei meinem Opa in die Garage will damit ich im Hof das Auto waschen kann auch. Solange es nicht zu unansehnlich wird mache ich da aber nichts.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2017)

Mit dem j biturbo setzt man öfter auf......um nicht zu sagen immer. 
Jedes parkhaus, jede kurze Bodenwelle, jeden tag wenn ich aus meiner Ausfahrt raus muss.
Daher will ich das einfach mal testen.
3 bis 4 cm mehr platz können da viel ausmachen.


----------



## janni851 (13. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit dem j biturbo setzt man öfter auf......um nicht zu sagen immer.
> Jedes parkhaus, jede kurze Bodenwelle, jeden tag wenn ich aus meiner Ausfahrt raus muss.
> Daher will ich das einfach mal testen.
> 3 bis 4 cm mehr platz können da viel ausmachen.


Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass das irgendwo "normal" bei Opel ist. Das hat auch ein Corsa. Natürlich nicht so extrem, aber ich würde nicht wetten wollen, ob du mit dem J jetzt öfter aufsetzt als ich mit dem K. Da reicht, wie du schon sagst, der Alltag für.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (13. August 2017)

Ich kenne den k duch die Arbeit und ja durch lippe gibts da auch oft kontakt.
Aber nimm mal einen zollstock und miss die tiefste stelle.
Ich hab ca 10,8 cm platz.
Der nomale k dürfte locker 15 cm haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2017)

Das Ding ist doch saumäßig hoch, wie schafft man damit aufzusetzen?  Die Schnauze von Vadders A4 ist tiefer als eine übliche Bordsteinkante und trotzdem kann man damit voll über 30er Zone Hügel fahren, ohne zu bremsen. Parkhaus und steile Hofeinfahrten sind auch kein Thema.
Vielleicht wäre da ein Sportfahrwerk eher angebracht als eine andere Lippe.


----------



## fatlace (14. August 2017)

Serienmäßige S3 sind auch Bus hoch, solltest villt auch über ein anderes Fahrwerk nachdenken


----------



## aloha84 (14. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Ding ist doch saumäßig hoch, wie schafft man damit aufzusetzen? * Die Schnauze von Vadders A4 ist tiefer als eine übliche Bordsteinkante und trotzdem kann man damit voll über 30er Zone Hügel fahren*, ohne zu bremsen. Parkhaus und steile Hofeinfahrten sind auch kein Thema.
> Vielleicht wäre da ein Sportfahrwerk eher angebracht als eine andere Lippe.



Nö geht hier nicht, ob schräg angefahren oder gerade, schnell oder langsam --> *RATSCH*
Parkhaus, gerade erst am Wochenende rein gefahren --> *RATSCH*
Heute morgen aus der Ausfahrt gefahren (Bord ca. 8cm hoch --> Straße an der Stelle aber wellig mit hohem Winkel) --> RATSCH 

Sportfahrwerk habe ich vom Hersteller, da wird nix gewechselt.


----------



## janni851 (14. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich kenne den k duch die Arbeit und ja durch lippe gibts da auch oft kontakt.
> Aber nimm mal einen zollstock und miss die tiefste stelle.
> Ich hab ca 10,8 cm platz.
> Der nomale k dürfte locker 15 cm haben.


Eben gemessen, 15 cm kommt gut hin. An der Häufigkeit des aufsetzten gesehen, doch viel. Aber vielleicht spielen da auch die kleinen Reifen mit rein. Aktuell steht der ja noch auf 16 Zöllern.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sportfahrwerk habe ich vom Hersteller, da wird nix gewechselt.



Das sind allerdings meistens "Sportfahrwerke" die mehr durch die Härte anstatt deutlich besserem Fahrverhalten auffallen.
Wirklich gute, optionale Sportfahrwerke gibt es von Werk aus bei normalen Autos eigentlich nirgends.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> Serienmäßige S3 sind auch Bus hoch, solltest villt auch über ein anderes Fahrwerk nachdenken


So war auch der Plan. Gibt aber im Moment von Bilstein nur so nen kack Magnetverstellfahrwerk für teuer Geld. Wär total sinnfrei das einzubauen, weil ich es eh nur auf einer Stufe stehen habe. Ist genauso wie mit dem Audi Drive Select. Das hab ich 1 Mal in Ingolstadt auf dynamic gestellt und seitdem steht es da. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das sind allerdings meistens "Sportfahrwerke" die mehr durch die Härte anstatt deutlich besserem Fahrverhalten auffallen.
> Wirklich gute, optionale Sportfahrwerke gibt es von Werk aus bei normalen Autos eigentlich nirgends.


Porsche.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Porsche.




Porsche hat von Haus ein sportliches Fahrwerk und fällt nicht in die Kategorie normales Auto sondern fast jedes Modell in den Sportwagen Bereich


----------



## fatlace (14. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So war auch der Plan. Gibt aber im Moment von Bilstein nur so nen kack Magnetverstellfahrwerk für teuer Geld. Wär total sinnfrei das einzubauen, weil ich es eh nur auf einer Stufe stehen habe. Ist genauso wie mit dem Audi Drive Select. Das hab ich 1 Mal in Ingolstadt auf dynamic gestellt und seitdem steht es da.



Gibts doch genug von H&R, KW ect...


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wirklich gute, optionale Sportfahrwerke gibt es von Werk aus bei normalen Autos eigentlich nirgends.


Volvo hat das Europa Setting der 850 Abarten in den USA als Sportfahrwerk verkauft. Ergo gab es da ein Sportfahrwerk was tatsächlich das Fahrverhalten verbessert hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2017)

Wie baut man am besten einen Styropor Elch, den man mit einem Auto kaputt driften kann, ohne das es Kratzer gibt?  Wassermalfarbe oder gibts auch Sprühlack, der nicht hart wird/nicht das Styropor wegfrisst?
Ich wollte den aus einem Stück sägen, damit ich nix kleben muss.


----------



## Flybarless (15. August 2017)

heute in den RTL Nachrichten haben sie einen weissen Elch gezeigt...brauchst also nicht anmalen...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie baut man am besten einen Styropor Elch, den man mit einem Auto kaputt driften kann, ohne das es Kratzer gibt?  Wassermalfarbe oder gibts auch Sprühlack, der nicht hart wird/nicht das Styropor wegfrisst?
> Ich wollte den aus einem Stück sägen, damit ich nix kleben muss.



Sprühkreide müsste gehen. Aber warum willst du das überhaupt machen  ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. August 2017)

Ehm ja... wegen diesem Video. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aIcvFJM4DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fatlace (16. August 2017)

schönes auto mit nem ziemlich lahmen motor


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2017)

Kommt auch jetzt direkt nach dem Einfahren ein HKS Kompressor drauf.


----------



## janni851 (16. August 2017)

Kein Turbo Kit von MPS?

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2017)

Ne, leider nicht. Ich wär ja auch für ein Turbokit gewesen.  PFFFFFFFFF ZZZZZ *PENGPENGPENG* 

Das Kompressorkit hat halt sehr viele Vorteile. Das Turbokit von MPS ist schon recht aufwendig.


----------



## janni851 (16. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht. Ich wär ja auch für ein Turbokit gewesen.  PFFFFFFFFF ZZZZZ *PENGPENGPENG*


Versuche ihn doch nochmal zu überzeugen  gerade MPS hat ja ernorm Erfahrung mit dem GT86. Das Know How wird er glaube ich für einen Kompressor nicht finden.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2017)

Wobei die Sachen von HKS schon richtig gut sind. Ich denke mal das nimmt sich nicht viel.


----------



## janni851 (16. August 2017)

Schlecht reden wollte ich es nicht... 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2017)

Hatte ich auch nicht so verstanden...  

Wäre es meiner, würde der auch direkt nen MPS Turbokit bekommen. Serie fährt der echt ok aber pumpt halt nur Luft.

Nen richtig günstiges Auto ist der GT86 auch nicht. Mit Turbokit, Bremse, Fahrwerk, Felgen und Reifen kostet der so viel wie nen S3.  Problem ist aber das man die ganzen Sachen auch machen muss. So serienmäßig fahren, hmmmm naja das Gesamtpaket stimmt dann einfach nicht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. August 2017)

Schade, dass aus den KERS-Überlegungen nichts geworden ist. Dann wärs ne richtig geile Kiste geworden!


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2017)

Neeeeee, lass ma lieber sein bei aktuellen Autos.  Das wird mit Sicherheit genauso überhitzen wie jeder andere Hybrid im Moment auch. Außerdem wiegt der dann bestimmt 1900kg.  Aktuell bekommt man ja nicht mal Rekuperation mit gleichzeitigem ABS und ESP Eingriff hin. Ist super kacke zu fahren, wenn sich beim Anbremsen ständig die Bremskraftverteilung ändert.


----------



## raceandsound (17. August 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich der bleibt für immer, aber leider muss der AMG GT S demnächst verkauft werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratulation zum AMG GT R!!!Hammer Wagen!
Da hat Mercedes wirklich mal gezeigt, daß sie nicht nur Autos für Längsbeschleunigung bauen können! 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Volvo hat das Europa Setting der 850 Abarten in den USA als Sportfahrwerk verkauft. Ergo gab es da ein Sportfahrwerk was tatsächlich das Fahrverhalten verbessert hat.



In allen Topmodellen bei Volvo (850,S60,S70,V70) war entweder ein verbessertes Bilstein Fahrwerk + Domstreben drin, 
oder im Falle des S60R/V70R war von Monroe das 4C Fahrwerk+Domstreben verbaut.
Sind alles keine Fahrwerke für Renneinsätze, aber definiv sehr gut!

@MR-C=KinG[GER] 
Bin gerade an einer Anfang 2010er LCi noch N54 Schalter Limo dran, melde mich noch bei dir!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. August 2017)

raceandsound schrieb:


> @MR-C=KinG[GER]
> Bin gerade an einer Anfang 2010er LCi noch N54 Schalter Limo dran, melde mich noch bei dir!



Okay


----------



## fatlace (17. August 2017)

gibts die e90 lci eigentlich mit n54 und dkg?


----------



## Sebastian95 (18. August 2017)

Im 335is von 2011-2013 fürn Is Markt gab es noch den n54 sonst nur bis 2009 glaub ich


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2017)

In der E9x 335i Serie ist ab LCI der N55 Motor mit Single-Turbo verbaut. Für Tuning uninteressant.
Gilt zumindest für deutsche Modelle.


----------



## Zeiss (18. August 2017)

Naja, so uninteressant ist er auch nicht...


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2017)

Er ist schon ok, aber ich mag es lieber, wenn man Bi-Turbo sagen kann  

Und soweit ich weiß, ist der N54 auch freudiger bei Leistungssteigerung ohne Lader-Upgrade.


----------



## Zeiss (18. August 2017)

Von den "Großen" hat keiner was für meinen Motor, nur BHP...


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2017)

Welchen fährst du aktuell?


----------



## Zeiss (18. August 2017)

BMW 760Li, E66.


----------



## raceandsound (18. August 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> gibts die e90 lci eigentlich mit n54 und dkg?



DKG gab es offiziell/original nicht in E90 Limo oder E91 Touring, nur E92 Coupe oder E93 Cabrio ab ca. 2008er Baujahr.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> In der E9x 335i Serie ist ab LCI der N55 Motor mit Single-Turbo verbaut. Für Tuning uninteressant.
> Gilt zumindest für deutsche Modelle.



LCi bei Limo und Touring hat 2008 angefangen, N55 Einführung bei E9x war 03/2010...somit ist deine Aussage falsch.
Die Limo die ich mir angesehen habe ist eine 02/2010er und glaube mir, ja da waren 2 Lader drin.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2017)

raceandsound schrieb:


> LCi bei Limo und Touring hat 2008 angefangen, N55 Einführung bei E9x war 03/2010...somit ist deine Aussage falsch.
> Die Limo die ich mir angesehen habe ist eine 02/2010er und glaube mir, ja da waren 2 Lader drin.



Dann ist aber nicht der N55 Motor verbaut. Wenn du diese Liste vergleichst, so ist bis 02/2010 im E90/E91 der N54 verbaut worden, ab 03/2010 der N55:

Hier finden Sie eine Modellubersicht der 3er Baureihe E90 E91 E92 E93

Das optische und das technische LCI sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## raceandsound (18. August 2017)

Hab ja oben nichts anderes geschrieben oder? 
Ab 03/2010 N55, vorher N54 und den suche ich, aber mir am liebsten in einer LCi Limo als Schalter.


----------



## Zeiss (18. August 2017)

So, für die nächsten zwei Jahre TÜV ohne Beanstandungen 

Zusammen mit Klimaservice 230€ .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. August 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> gibts die e90 lci eigentlich mit n54 und dkg?



Nee. Das DKG gab es nur vom MJ2009- Ende (ivm. dem N54 bis 02/10) im E92/93 ohne xDrive.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> In der E9x 335i Serie ist ab LCI der N55 Motor mit Single-Turbo verbaut. Für Tuning uninteressant.
> Gilt zumindest für deutsche Modelle.



Den N55 kann man mMn erst ab der F-Generation mit 4" Laderausgang gut für's Tuning gebrauchen. In die frühen N55 muss man ziemlich Geld versenken um leistungsmäßig über dem N54 zu liegen.
Und der N54 hält bislang noch am meisten aus, Bekannter von mir fährt ~700ps/~1000Nm  und das schon länger. Motorinnereien sind Serie.
Vom Klang her kann ich mich mit keinem N55 anfreunden.


----------



## teachmeluv (18. August 2017)

Es ist mir auch unbegreiflich, wieso man diesen Motor noch in den M2 gebaut hat. Da muss die Marketing-Abteilung ordentlich Druck gemacht haben. Der B58 ist schon bei einem 240i in der Serie stärker (wenn auch nur hinten raus).


----------



## XE85 (19. August 2017)

Vielleicht wollte man die Leistung auch gar nicht so weit rauf treiben. Schließlich wird es mit den 6 Endern in den kleinen BMWs bald vorbei sein. Alle neu erscheinenden 1er und 2er haben Quermotor und FWD (bzw  xDrive). Der nächste M2 wird also wohl mit einem extrem aufgeblasenen 2L R4 daher kommen - ähnlich wie der A45 AMG. Mit dem muss man dann den aktuellen Leistungsmäßig toppen - da ist eine allzu hoch liegende Latte auch nicht gut.

Erster Vorbote ist der kommende X2 welcher der erste sein wird wo der "35i" ein 2L R4 ist - und und zudem xDrive only, aber das ist ohnehin bei immer mehr Modellen der Fall.


----------



## KastenBier (23. August 2017)

Muss sie aufgrund eines Studiums leider aufgeben, wollte sie aber trotzdem gerne mit euch teilen:

1. BMW 3er E46 325i | 192PS 245NM | 0-100km/h: 7,2S | VMAX: 240 km/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. BMW 5er E39 528i | 193PS 280NM | 0-100km/h: 7,9S | VMAX: 233 km/h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide  schön original 

Edit: Das Bild mit den Sitzen ist anscheinend nur im Querformat anzeigbar


----------



## ForceOne (25. August 2017)

Moin,

ich habe ja zur Zeit einen Fiesta MK7, als dreitürer. Leider bekomme ich aus den hinteren Boxen keinen Ton, was ich gerne ändern würde. 

Weiß hier jemand wie ich das anstelle? Also für mich sieht es so aus, als wären schon Boxen verbaut, und eine kurze Google-Recherche ergab,
dass man einen Fader freischalten lassen muss?

Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## dsdenni (25. August 2017)

Ich würd dir empfehlen hinten ab zu lassen solang du Vorne welche verbauen kannst. Von den hinteren merkt man (wenn man vorne in der Türe anständige hat) nicht wirklich/lohnt nicht.

Werte lieber die vorderen mit effizienten Lautsprecher auf (die noch mehr aus dem Serienradio holen) bzw. Investier was in Dämmung. Oder einen Subwoofer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2017)

Naja man merkt die hinteren Lautsprecher schon ziemlich stark. 

Ich nehme mal an das die nicht angeklemmt sind. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattest du doch einen erwischt ab Werk ohne Radio.
Muss man halt einfach mal das Radio rausbauen und nachmessen/gucken.


----------



## dsdenni (25. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja man merkt die hinteren Lautsprecher schon ziemlich stark.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an das die nicht angeklemmt sind. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattest du doch einen erwischt ab Werk ohne Radio.
> Muss man halt einfach mal das Radio rausbauen und nachmessen/gucken.


Wenn man so wie in meinem Fall nur "Vorne" unter der Windschutzscheibe 2 10cm Lautsprecher für die Hochtöner hat und die vorderen Türen leer sind und der ganze Tief-Mittelbereich von den hinteren Türen kommt, ja. Ansonsten wie gesagt eher weniger.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. August 2017)

Also ich merke meine hinteren Lautsprecher schon, und fand den Klang von nem Kollegen mit der Limousine ohne die Hinteren Lautsprecher echt komisch.
Mir persönlich gefällts einfach besser wenn ich nicht höre wo der Klang herkommt.

Und gerade wenn die vielleicht wirklich nur über die Codierung stillgelegt werden, wieso sollte man das nicht tun?


----------



## ForceOne (25. August 2017)

Also, ein Bekannter hat sich das mal angeschaut. hinten liegen zwar Kabel, jedoch sind keine Boxen verbaut, diese müsste man noch nachrüsten.

der örtliche Ford-Händler verlangt 100 € für die Boxen und nochmal 100 € für den Einbau.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2017)

Einbau sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, wenn Kabel da sind, gute Boxen Kosten auch sowas, würde trotzdem eher bei ACR kaufen


----------



## fatlace (25. August 2017)

Und wen es weiter gehen soll, lieber erstmla die türen dämmen
Im winter werd ich bei mir auch die türen dämmen.


----------



## dsdenni (25. August 2017)

Vorallem 100€ Boxen vom Ford-Händler sind wahrscheinlich dieselben Pappdinger wie sie serie verbaut sind.


----------



## ForceOne (28. August 2017)

könnte jemand ein paar gute Boxen empfehlen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2017)

Ich habe heute in der Tiefgarage auf Arbeit ein interessantes Erlebnis gehabt. 
Ich habe neben einem BMW geparkt (ich denke mal ein aktuelles Modell) und als ich aussteigen wollte, hat es plötzlich laut und mehrfach gepiept. 
Ich hatte mich erschrocken und die Tür wieder zugemacht, das Piepen verschwand. Dann wollte ich wieder aussteigen und plötzlich fängt der BMW wieder an zu piepen. 
Er fing jedes mal an zu piepen, als ich mich der Beifahrertür näherte. 

Ist das jetzt ein neues Alarmanlagen-System bei BMW? 
Ich hab sowas noch nie erlebt vorher, das ein Auto anfängt zu piepen (und die Warnblinker blinkten auch soweit ich mich erinnern kann) wenn man es sich nähert. 
Ist sowas überhaupt erlaubt? In DE ist ja auch der Warnton beim ab und aufschließen nicht erlaubt. 

Auf jeden Fall verrückt und zugleich nervig, wenn man mal neben dem Kollegen parken muss


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. August 2017)

Vielleicht nachgerüstet.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> In DE ist ja auch der Warnton beim ab und aufschließen nicht erlaubt.



Sicher ? Unsere C-Klasse hat beim Abschließen serienmäßig die Option "akustisches Quittieren" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2017)

Ich kann es bei mir codieren, da ich die Alarmanlage verbaut habe. Jedoch wird überall drauf hingewießen, das es nicht erlaubt ist in DE den Ton beim Ab und Aufschließen zu aktivieren (wohl wegen Lärmbelästigung?).

Evtl ist es auch wieder so in DE geregelt, dass man es nicht nachrüsten darf aber von Werk aus kein Problem? Evtl weiß Klutten ja dazu mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich kann es bei mir codieren, da ich die Alarmanlage verbaut habe. Jedoch wird überall drauf hingewießen, das es nicht erlaubt ist in DE den Ton beim Ab und Aufschließen zu aktivieren (wohl wegen Lärmbelästigung?).
> 
> Evtl ist es auch wieder so in DE geregelt, dass man es nicht nachrüsten darf aber von Werk aus kein Problem? Evtl weiß Klutten ja dazu mehr.


Ist auf jeden Fall erlaubt. Bei quasi allen Daimlern kann man einstellen das die beim Schließen einmal hupen. Ich frage mich wer das freiwillig anmacht... 



ForceOne schrieb:


> könnte jemand ein paar gute Boxen empfehlen?


Canton Vento Reference 7 DC *schwarz* - elektrowelt24.de


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> könnte jemand ein paar gute Boxen empfehlen?



Schau mal bei Rainbow Audio, da gibts brauchbare Qualität zu angemessenen Preisen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall erlaubt. Bei quasi allen Daimlern kann man einstellen das die beim Schließen einmal hupen. Ich frage mich wer das freiwillig anmacht...



Grad noch mal recherchiert, aber anscheinend ist es doch verboten in Deutschland. 
Man kann es zwar bei einigen Automodellen einstellen oder codieren, aber das auch nur weil es in anderen Ländern eben erlaubt ist. 

Hier auch noch mal der Gesetzestext dazu:

§ 38b StVZO ; 74/61/EWG:
9.9 Zustandsanzeige
9.9.1 Zur Bereitstellung von Informationen über den Zustand des AS(scharfgeschaltet, entschärft, Frist für die Alarmbereitschaft, Alarm wurde aktiviert) sind optische Anzeigen innerhalb und außerhalb des Insassenraums zulässig. Die Lichtstärke von optischen Signalen außerhalb des Insassenraums darf 0,5 cd nicht übersteigen.

9.9.2 Ist eine kurzfristige Anzeige von „dynamischen“ Prozessen wie dem Umschalten von „scharfgeschaltet“ auf „entschärft“ und umgekehrt vorgesehen, *muß diese gemäß 9.9.1 optisch sein*. Eine solche optische Anzeige kann auch durch das gleichzeitige Aufleuchten der Fahrtrichtungsanzeiger und/oder Innenraumbeleuchtung erfolgen, sofern die Dauer der optischen Anzeige durch die Fahrtrichtungsanzeiger 3 Sekunden nicht übersteigt.

Das Signal muss also Optisch sein und nicht akustisch. 
Zumindest würde ich es so verstehen. 

Wer kann einem denn nun sagen was richtig ist und was nicht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2017)

Ist es auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wer kann einem denn nun sagen was richtig ist und was nicht?


Wie gesagt, es ist bei fast jedem Daimler ab Werk drin. Deswegen kann es also nicht verboten sein. Ich glaube kaum das jedes Auto mit Stern ohne Zulassung rumfährt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2017)

Es ist ja nicht verboten, dass das Auto es kann, nur dass es das tut.
Geahndet wird das aber wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist bei fast jedem Daimler ab Werk drin. Deswegen kann es also nicht verboten sein. Ich glaube kaum das jedes Auto mit Stern ohne Zulassung rumfährt.



Wie gesagt, das ist wohl einfach vorhanden falls das Auto exportiert wird, da es in anderen Ländern legal sein kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2017)

Die Autos werden aber weder exportiert, noch ist ein T-Rex im Kofferraum oder man muss irgendwelche 1337 haxxor Tricks anweden. Das Auto ist für den deutschen Markt, wird hier ausgeliefert, ist hier zugelassen und kann es ab Werk.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2017)

Ist ja auch egal, juckt eh niemanden außer evtl Nachbaren die es nervt


----------



## Zeiss (28. August 2017)

Und das nervt gewaltig...

Und diese Sch**sse ist auch nicht zulässig. Das Quitieren der Schärfung der Alarmanlage und das Abschliessen des Fahrzeugs darf nur optisch erfolgen. Nur leider juckt es keine Sau.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. August 2017)

Anscheinend wird da aber wohl eine Gesetzeslücke o.Ä. genutzt.
Wenn es illegal wäre, hätte man bei der Auslieferung drauf hingewiesen bzw. es würde beim Aktivieren ein Infotext angezeigt werden, ist aber weder noch der Fall.
Oder man hätte die Option für DE Fahrzeuge gleich im Werk deaktiviert, schließlich bekommt jedes Fahrzeug seine länderspezifische Software verpasst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Oder man hätte die Option für DE Fahrzeuge gleich im Werk deaktiviert, schließlich bekommt jedes Fahrzeug seine länderspezifische Software verpasst.


So siehts aus. 

Ich mache den Müll auch bei jeder Neuwagenabnahme oder Gebrauchtwagencheck aus. TU TU TU TU immer wenn man das Auto auf dem Parkplatz sucht.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. August 2017)

Grad das Model S P100D wieder zurück gebracht... ********, so was krasses hatte ich noch nie unterm Hintern    Wo man im AMG noch am Gaspedaltreten is und wartet darauf dass die Einspritzpumpe los legt und gemütlich mal die Lader anspringen steht da schon 150 am Tacho. Ich hab mich nicht mal getraut die Akkuheizung anzumachen und mal die 2.x Zeit zu testen.. die gut 3,2 auf 100 drücken abartig genug....Und dennoch im Schnitt am Ende nur 16kWh/100km gebraucht.. das geht  Macht locker 500km mit einem Akku


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2017)

Dann beschleunige mal 10 Mal hintereinander oder versuch mal 200 km mit 200km/h+ zu fahren.  Is nich drin.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. August 2017)

Ersteres hatte ich noch nie das Bedürfnis sowas so oft zu tun (wenns läuft läufts ja),  letzeres ist hier eh verboten und in selbst in D kenne ich keine Strecke die 200km lang 200km/h zulassen würde wenn man mit Hirn fährt..wennst mal wo 10 km findest wo keine anderen langsameren Fahrzeuge unterwegs sind ist das schon sehr selten, ansonsten Fuss vom Gas und nedd schneller als 140 - 150, man muss immer damit rechnen dass einer raus zieht, ein Recht auf 130+ gibt es soweit ich weiss auch bei euch nicht, nur die Option unter idealen Bedingungen dort wo es erlaubt ist und möglich  ... ausser jemand sperrt einem mal 200 km...  von daher theoretisch nett, in der Praxis total uninteressant.  Fazit, wird gekauft  Aber ohne das P....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2017)

Kuh, wenn das Auto deine Ansprüche voll erfüllt  viel Spaß


----------



## Kuhprah (29. August 2017)

Sagen wirs mal so.. es ist definitiv nicht perfekt. Antrieb/Batterie etc.. sind super, der Rest ist.. naja Premium würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen aber okay. Der Preis is auch happig aber auch das geht  zu verschmerzen.  Ich bin schon mit nem kleinen Elektroauto unterwegs und ich will eigentlich keinen Stinker mehr fahren. Also gönn ich mir den Spass einfach. Aber kein P Modell, das liegt nicht drin  Aber da ich mich nicht mehr von den Herstellern anlügen lassen will, keinen Bock mehr auf ständige Servicetemine etc. hab geb ich dem halt mal ne Chance. Aber ich werde deswegen auch nicht versuchen andere zu therapieren, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Das einzige das ich nicht verstehen kann sind die Leute die jetzt noch neu nen Diesel kaufen und allen Ernstes glauben dass der nen guten Wiederverkaufswert hat... 
Aber ansonsten soll jeder das fahren wo er Spass dran hat, das steht mir nicht zu hier irgendwem rein zu reden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber da ich mich nicht mehr von den Herstellern anlügen lassen will, keinen Bock mehr auf ständige Servicetemine etc. hab geb ich dem halt mal ne Chance.


Ehm... dein Elektroauto muss genauso oft zum Service wie ein Verbrenner und der Umfang der Wartung ist auch gleich...  Man muss halt keinen Motorölwechsel mehr machen, alles andere ist wie bei einem normalen Auto auch.

Wartungsplane | Tesla Deutschland


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2017)

Die Teslas mögen zwar von 0-100 oder beim P100D bis 130 gut gehen, danach wird es aber immer mehr zum Trauerspiel in Sachen Beschleunigung


----------



## JoM79 (30. August 2017)

Wie meinen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJ6AHPpPgqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2017)

Für die Leistung wird es schon extrem zäh oben raus 
Da werden die E Motoren ohne Getriebe halt extrem ineffizient.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Halten wir mal kurz fest:
Kuh kommt wo wech, wo 200km/h nicht zulässig sind, sprich nicht D, womit mir kein Land bekannt ist, in dem generell schneller als 130 km/h gefahren werden darf. In Ö gibts meinem Wissen nach zwar ne Strecke für 160, aber das ist auch nur dort zugelassen.
--> Beschleunigung auf über 130km/h dürfte die Ausnahme sein
--> Das die Akkus bei 130km/h+ nicht so lange Halten dürfte wenig interessieren, wenn dort eher selten so schnell gefahren wird

Hier wird immer gern davon ausgegangen, dass ein Auto so bewegt wird, wie wir es in D tun, udn das auch noch auf längerer Strecke.
Ich fahre bei "Urlaubsfahren eher selten über 150km/h, weils auch stressiger ist. Der Gewinn an Zeit ist schlicht viel zu klein, um da so nen Stress zu machen. 160+ sind bei mir eher mal bei der "Kurzstrecke" zu den Schwiegereltern drin, da gibt es mal 5-10 km, wo man darf und auch oft genug frei ist.

Für den Usecase ist der Tesla doch durchaus Nutzbar. Über die generelle Eignung als Ersatz für den Verbrenner brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, das klappt eben nicht immer und überall.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2017)

Kommt drauf an wo man fährt. Bei uns hier oben und die A31 bis in's Ruhrgebiet fahre ich eigentlich immer zügig und völlig stressfrei (meistens Tempomat 200-230 wenn einigermaßen frei).
Da macht so ein Tesla ruck zuck schlapp, Ami halt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Der Friesenspieß ist aber wohl kaum repräsentativ für das gesamte Bundesgebiet


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2017)

Ich schrieb ja, dass es drauf ankommt wo man unterwegs ist.
In Schleswig Holstein und Mecklenburg Vorpommern sieht's aber ähnlich aus.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. August 2017)

Und da fährst du 200km lang mit Tempomat über 200? Respekt 
Wie gesagt, das muss jeder selber entscheiden. Ich mag keine Rappelkiste mehr, ich mag nimmer Sprit verbrennen, die Ölwechsel etc. sind auch unnötig. Wenn man mal raus aus der Sturm und Drangphase ist wird das Leben einfacher  Und ich brauch keine 700PS im P Modell.. mir werden die 500 im normalen 100er reichen Die ganzen Spurtrennen und Landstrassenheizereien.. naja, wenn man so nen Kurzen muss man es halt kompensieren und hoffe dass sich die Leute einfach selber aus dem Leben nehmen ohne noch gross Schaden and Dritten anzurichten. Dann ists auch nicht so schlimm.  Wobei hier ja alle immer nur auf der Rennstrecke Gas geben, ich weiss  
Wenn ich mir dann hier so die A5 Basel - Karlsruhe ansehe.. 2 spurig, rechts ein LKW, paar hundert Meter dahinter ein Auto mit 130 und dann gibt es immer noch so Trottel die da mit 200+ rum bolzen wo jeder mit etwas Weitblick sieht dass das Auto in den nächsten Sekunden den LKW überholen wird.. da geht man schon längst vom Gas anstatt dann voll in die Eisen zu gehen.. aber das kannste im Minutentakt ansehen.. muss an den deutschen Genen liegen 

@Bag
Stimmt, man kann mit dem Tesla zum Jahresservice.. muss aber nicht. Ich kann 4 Jahre lang gar nix machen, fahre 2 Wochen vor Ablauf der 4 Jahresgarantie da hin und lass alles flicken. Kein Problem. Dann warte ich wieder und fahre nach 7 Jahren und 10 Monaten wieder hin. Und wenn der Verschleiss gross genug ist gibt's ne neue Batterie oder neue Motoren.. ob ich jetzt im Service war oder nicht spielt keine Rolle... Geh mal mit nem BMW nach 7 Jahren und 150.000km mit nem Schaden in die Werkstatt und guck ob die dir nen neuen Motor gratis rein machen wenn du sagst "Service, ne hab ich nie gemacht..." 

Auch die Fahrzeugpreise sind fest. Da gibt's keine Vetternwirtschaft, jeder zahlt gleich viel, jeder Service ist im Internet offen gelegt was es kostet etc.. das ist mal klare und faire Preispolitik.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Na seien wir mal ehrlich, der Service soll ja auch Verschleiß am Fahrwerk feststelle, das gibts beim E-Auto auch


----------



## Kuhprah (30. August 2017)

Klar gibt's das auch, nen Auto ist schliesslich nur ein Auto. Die haben das Rad ja auch nicht neu erfunden.   
Aber die gesamte Unternehmenslinie beruht halt darauf dass die Autos laufen müssen und nicht ständig/regelmässig in ner Werkstatt stehen. Denn damit verdienen sie kein Geld. Bei den meisten anderen Herstellern sind ja gerade Werkstätten der Ort wo Kohle gemacht wird. Autos müssen kaputt gehen bzw. das ist geplant dass das so ist. Mein lokale VW/AUDI/SEAT/Skoda Händer hat zu mir auch mal gesagt dass er sich weitert den E-Golf offen zu verkaufen.. an den Autos verdient er nichts mehr weil nichts kaputt geht. Er kann auch kein Motorenöl zum 5 fachen Preis verkaufen, auch sonst is dann dem blöden Ding nix dran. Er wüsste nicht wie er ohne Verbrenner weiter machen soll, wenn nicht mehr so viel kaputt geht kann er nichts verdienen... Das hat Tesla halt anders gelöst. Hier in der CH fahren sehr viele davon rum, ich sehe zwischen 20 und 30 Stück am Tag.. wenn die genauso anfällig wären wie andere Autos wäre schon längst die Hölle los in den Service-Points... aber die Dinger rennen 100 oder 200tkm ohne Probleme.. ist ja auch nix gross dran das kaputt gehen kann. ICh seh es ja am Opel selber.. das Hochvoltsystem rennt wartungsfrei.. der Verbrennerteil hat immer wieder was.. da ne Schlauchschelle lose, da nen Spröde Leitung, da nen Filter, da ne Zündkerze, dazu noch hier ne Dichtung... ich geb dem Ganzen jetzt einfach mal ne Chance.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Wenns Geld nicht weh tut, why not 
Wenn mir den wer vor die Tür stellt, wäre ich der letzte der Meckert.


----------



## XE85 (30. August 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für die Leistung wird es schon extrem zäh oben raus
> Da werden die E Motoren ohne Getriebe halt extrem ineffizient.



Die Motoren werden nicht ineffizient sondern die Leistung steht zwar ab der 1. Umdrehung zur Verfügung, nimmt dann aber mit steigender Drehzahl immer weiter ab. Wer es genau wissen will kann ja bei Google mal nach Gegen EMK suchen. Dem kann man zu einem gewissen Teil mit anlegen höherer Spannung entgegenwirken, aber das hat eben seine Grenzen und somit nimmt die Beschleunigung ab einem gewissen Punkt stark ab.

Das könnte man jetzt natürlich mit einem Schaltgetriebe umgehen indem man damit die Drehzahl des Motors bei höhrere Geschwindigkeit senkt. Aber warum sollte man das machen? Nur um damit einen Papierwert zu verbessern der in 99,9% der Länder in denen der Wagen verkauft wird sowiso keine Relevanz hat - und damit einen der großen Vorteile des e-Motors aufgeben einen solches Getriebe samt Kupplung nicht zu benötigen. Gut das Tesla das nicht macht.

Mal angesehn davon: Mit der Energiemenge eines Teslas im Tank würde kein Verbrenner der Welt 200km mit 200km/h schaffen - nichtmal annähernd. Denn nur mal als Vergleich, die 100kW/h des P100 sind umgerechnet ca. 12L Benzin. Kann ja jeder selbst nachrechnen wie weit er damit bei 200km/h+ kommt.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Halten wir mal kurz fest:
> In Ö gibts meinem Wissen nach zwar ne Strecke für 160, aber das ist auch nur dort zugelassen.



Die Teststrecke gibt es nicht mehr, wurde schon vor längerem beendet und seitdem ist es auch recht ruhig geworden um dieses Thema. Eher geht es in die andere Richtung, also redizierung der erlaubten Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2017)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. August 2017)

Ich finde den Tesla äußerst interessant. Nicht nur die Beschleunigung an sich, sondern wie "perfekt" die Leistung auf die Straße gebracht wird. Da bricht nichts aus, der schiebt und schiebt und schiebt. 

Das finde ich ja so geil:

YouTube

Selbst der GTR am Ende hatte keine Chance. 

Sicher ist das nicht der Alltag, aber es zeigt ganz deutlich welches Potenzial in den Autos steckt. 

Muss gleich mal schauen ob es schon Zeiten auf der NOS gibt mit nem Tesla


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. August 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und da fährst du 200km lang mit Tempomat über 200? Respekt



Ja, warum nicht  ?
Wenn mir jemand davor fährt wird halt kurz abgebremst und danach halt wieder beschleunigt.



XE85 schrieb:


> Die Motoren werden nicht ineffizient sondern die  Leistung steht zwar ab der 1. Umdrehung zur Verfügung, nimmt dann aber  mit steigender Drehzahl immer weiter ab. Wer es genau wissen will kann  ja bei Google mal nach Gegen EMK suchen. Dem kann man zu einem gewissen  Teil mit anlegen höherer Spannung entgegenwirken, aber das hat eben  seine Grenzen und somit nimmt die Beschleunigung ab einem gewissen Punkt  stark ab.



Natürlich verliert ein Asynchronmotor ab einer bestimmen Frequenz (Drehzahl) an Wirkungsgrad.



XE85 schrieb:


> Mal angesehn davon: Mit der Energiemenge eines Teslas im Tank würde kein  Verbrenner der Welt 200km mit 200km/h schaffen - nichtmal annähernd.  Denn nur mal als Vergleich, die 100kW/h des P100 sind umgerechnet ca.  12L Benzin. Kann ja jeder selbst nachrechnen wie weit er damit bei  200km/h+ kommt.



Nur vergessen die Meisten dass der Strom auch erst mal erzeugt werden muss (und das meistens nicht wirklich umweltfreundlich)
Dazu kommen noch an allen Ecken und Enden Verluste durch Spannungswandlungen, die Supercharger sind auch alles andere als effizient.
Im Prinzip versucht sich heute jeder nur die E-Fahrzeuge schön zu reden ohne mal genauer nachzuforschen.

Edit: Guter Artikel zu dem Thema: Tesla Motors unzensiert.....


----------



## Riverna (30. August 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann beschleunige mal 10 Mal hintereinander oder versuch mal 200 km mit 200km/h+ zu fahren.  Is nich drin.



Du nervst mit deinem ständigen Wiederholen... es hat nun wirklich jeder kapiert das du den Sinn von einem E-Fahrzeug nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Stimmt, man kann mit dem Tesla zum Jahresservice.. muss aber nicht. Ich kann 4 Jahre lang gar nix machen, fahre 2 Wochen vor Ablauf der 4 Jahresgarantie da hin und lass alles flicken. Kein Problem. Dann warte ich wieder und fahre nach 7 Jahren und 10 Monaten wieder hin. Und wenn der Verschleiss gross genug ist gibt's ne neue Batterie oder neue Motoren.. ob ich jetzt im Service war oder nicht spielt keine Rolle... Geh mal mit nem BMW nach 7 Jahren und 150.000km mit nem Schaden in die Werkstatt und guck ob die dir nen neuen Motor gratis rein machen wenn du sagst "Service, ne hab ich nie gemacht..."
> 
> Auch die Fahrzeugpreise sind fest. Da gibt's keine Vetternwirtschaft, jeder zahlt gleich viel, jeder Service ist im Internet offen gelegt was es kostet etc.. das ist mal klare und faire Preispolitik.


Dann viel Glück dabei wenn du dich um den erst besten Baum wickelst, weil deine Bremsflüssigkeit nur noch aus Wasser besteht, oder der Querlenker halb ausgerissen ist.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich finde den Tesla äußerst interessant.  Nicht nur die Beschleunigung an sich, sondern wie "perfekt" die Leistung  auf die Straße gebracht wird. Da bricht nichts aus, der schiebt und  schiebt und schiebt.
> 
> Muss gleich mal schauen ob es schon Zeiten auf der NOS gibt mit nem Tesla
> 
> ...


Dieses System nennt man Allradantrieb. 

Die Zeiten auf der NOS sind fürn Eimer. Viel zu schwer und nach kurzer Zeit Leistungsbegrenzung.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. August 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nur vergessen die Meisten dass der Strom auch erst mal erzeugt werden muss (und das meistens nicht wirklich umweltfreundlich)
> Dazu kommen noch an allen Ecken und Enden Verluste durch Spannungswandlungen, die Supercharger sind auch alles andere als effizient.
> Im Prinzip versucht sich heute jeder nur die E-Fahrzeuge schön zu reden ohne mal genauer nachzuforschen.



Nicht immer nur an Deutschland denken, wennst das machst hast in 15 Jahren hier eh keine Industrie mehr  Die Weichen wurden andernorts schon längst gestellt, Deutschland ist kein Markt der noch relevant ist. Vom Binnenmarkt können die lokalen Hersteller nicht leben... 
Aber man kann gern auch den dreckigen deutschen Strommix nehmen... dann sieht es nicht so rosig aus. Aber für den Liter Sprit dann bitte nicht ab Tankstelle rechnen.. sondern auch die Probebohrungen, Ölförderung, Transport, Raffinierung, Lagerung, Weitertransport, wieder Lagerung etc.. mit ein kalkulieren. Du kannst nicht Sprit ab Zapfsäule rechnen und Strom von der Erzeugung weg   Rein von der Effizient wäre es auch besser wenn man den Sprit in Grosskraftwerken verbrennen und zu Strom machen würde (dort ist die Verbrennung deutlich effektiver, sauberer und einfacher zu handeln als in jedem Auto direkt).
Klar, Tesla ist rein finanziell ne eigene Liga, die Teile sind sehr teuer. Aber die Entwicklung geht voran, und auch die Preise sinken laufend (erst heute morgen hab ich fest gestellt dass der Preis für meinen 100er schon wieder um fast 4.000 reduziert wurde). Verglichen mit vor 4 Jahren bekommt man heute zum gleichen Preis schon viel mehr Auto. Und das wird sich radikal weiter entwickeln.  In paar Jahren sind die Dinger auch für die Kompaktklasse zahlbar. Da braucht es dann auch nicht mehr viel Überzeugungsarbeit, Umweltverbände und Gesetze werden es wohl attraktiv machen, und auch jeder der sich mal intensiver mit dem Thema auseinander setzt wird wohl früher oder später umdenken. Bis dahin sieht die Ladeinfrastuktur besser aus, das Gesetz welches Lademöglichkeiten auch in Mietwohnungen vorsieht ist auch durch so dass die derzeitige Situation wo viele keine Steckdose in der Garage haben können weil irgendwer dagegen ist auch gelöst sein wird. 
Und glaubt jetzt nicht ich hätte was gegen Verbrennungsmotoren. Okay, aufgeblasene 4 Zylinder sind nix für mich, die machen mehr Krach und Dreck als Vortrieb, aber so nen feiner 8 oder 10 Zylinder hat durchaus seinen Reiz.   Seit Montag zwar leider nur noch akustisch aber trotzdem  Aber in 10 Jahren wird es ganz anders aussehen, da bin ich mir sicher.

PS: Was will ich mit ner Reiselimousine auf der NOS? Wer kauft nen A8/BMW 7er / E-Klasse um damit Rennen zu fahren? Muss mal gucken wie viele % aller Autos die gebaut werden mit NOS Zeiten verkauft werden.. ich glaub die Klientel ist ziemlich vernachlässigbar wenn es darum geht Autos zu verkaufen..


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2017)

Elektrofahrzeuge tragen heutzutage eigentlich noch nix zum Klimaschutz bei, das ist Fakt.
Alleine was die Lithium Gewinnung und Batteriefertigung noch an Energie verschlingt und der Irrsinn für ein E-Fahrzeug abertausende kleine Standardzellen zu verwenden. 
In China kannst du wahrscheinlich mittlerweile Fotos in vielen Flüssen entwicken, nur dass auf anderen Teilen der Welt "saubere" E-Fahrzeuge fahren können.
Noch ist für mich das Thema höchst fragwürdig. Mag sein, dass es in 5-10 Jahren, vielleicht mit einer neuen Akkutechnologie, anders aussieht.


----------



## XE85 (31. August 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nur vergessen die Meisten dass der Strom auch erst mal erzeugt werden muss (und das meistens nicht wirklich umweltfreundlich)



Und Benzin und Diesel müssen nicht erzeugt werden? Die beamen sich in die Tankstelle?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edit: Guter Artikel zu dem Thema: Tesla Motors unzensiert.....



Typischer Anti Tesla Artikel bei dem - wie so oft beim e-Auto -  die Kraftstofferzeugung mit eingerechnet wird während beim Verbrenner diese komplett ignoriert wird.

Auch eine Quelle zum angeblichen 54% Diesel würde mich interessieren. 

Ebenso werden beim e-Auto so Dinge wie Rekuperation nicht eingerechnet.

Hier auch ein Artikel der das Thema Wirkungsgrad betrachtet und zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis kommt:

http://www.mx-electronic.com/pdf/Wi...ungsmotor_und_Fahrzeugen_mit_Elektromotor.pdf



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Im Prinzip versucht sich heute jeder nur die E-Fahrzeuge schön zu reden ohne mal genauer nachzuforschen.



Und das ist in die umgekehrte Richung anders? Wohl kaum wenn man sich allein nur so manches Argument hier im Forum durch liest. Aktuell werden wohl bei kaum einem anderen Auto Thema so viele Un-/Halbwahrheiten und Scheinargumente verbreitet wie wenn es um E- vs. Verbrenner geht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2017)

Beim Verbrenner würde mich mal die Gesamtbilanz inkl. Guss der Motorblöcke und Köpfe interessieren, denn eigentlich müsste man mal die Gesamtlebenszyklusbilanz nehmen.

Eigentlich wird bei jedem Auto viel zu kurzsichtig bilanziert.

Ein Auto das 20-30 Jahre nutzbar wäre, würde der Umwelt mehr nützen als zwei zu je 15 Jahren mit gesteigerter Effizienz beim zweiten. Die Fertigung kann man im Leben nicht einsparen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2017)

XE85 schrieb:


> Und Benzin und Diesel müssen nicht erzeugt werden? Die beamen sich in die Tankstelle?



Natürlich müssen die auch erzeugt werden, bei den E-Fahrzeugen wird das Thema aber quasi immer verschwiegen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Typischer Anti Tesla Artikel bei dem - wie so oft beim e-Auto -  die  Kraftstofferzeugung mit eingerechnet wird während beim Verbrenner diese  komplett ignoriert wird.



Bis auf den etwas zu hoch gegriffenen Verbrenner Wirkungsgrad passt das schon sehr gut. Und wie gesagt, die Batteriefertigung wird nahezu immer außer Acht gelassen.



XE85 schrieb:


> Hier auch ein Artikel der das Thema Wirkungsgrad betrachtet und zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis kommt:
> 
> http://www.mx-electronic.com/pdf/Wi...ungsmotor_und_Fahrzeugen_mit_Elektromotor.pdf



... und wo der Wirkungsgrad für den Verbrenner bedeutend zu niedrig angenommen wird, "typischer anti Verbrenner Artikel" 



XE85 schrieb:


> Und das ist in die umgekehrte Richung anders? Wohl kaum wenn man sich  allein nur so manches Argument hier im Forum durch liest. Aktuell werden  wohl bei kaum einem anderen Auto Thema so viele Un-/Halbwahrheiten und  Scheinargumente verbreitet wie wenn es um E- vs. Verbrenner  geht.



Mittlerweile wird der Verbrenner, gerade der Diesel, nur eins: Als Gesundkeitskiller und nicht zukunftssicher dargestellt, was natürlich in jeder Hinsicht völliger Humbug ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. August 2017)

Die Diskussion wird hier wohl ewig weiter gehen. Gucken wir mal was sich 2030 durchgesetzt hat...  Aktuell sind es in Europa ja erst ein paar Staaten die spätestens ab dann den Verkauf von Verbrennern als PKW verboten haben, ein paar weitere werden folgen.. dann noch China, Indien und USA.. Wird spannend...   Denke mal deutsche Hersteller können dann den Diesel für 200.000 das Stück im 1er BMW verkaufen, damit es einigermassen rentabel ist da noch Geld rein zu stecken...
Die Alternative wäre dass man den Mark ausquetscht was geht, sich dann auf oberster Ebene und der Politik noch goldene Fallschirme zahlen lässt und dann alles was nicht an China verkauft wird mittels Steuergeldern rettet...


----------



## XE85 (31. August 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ... bei den E-Fahrzeugen wird das Thema aber quasi immer  verschwiegen.



Äh, ernsthaft? Bei den E-Autos wird doch genau das immer in den Vordergrund gerückt, Sätze wie "Die haben ja gar nicht 0 Emissionen, den der Strom kommt ja aus Kohlekraftwerken" ist doch einer der meistgelesenen wenn es um E-Autos geht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bis auf den etwas zu hoch gegriffenen Verbrenner Wirkungsgrad passt das  schon sehr gut.



Es werden ja nur bei einem der beiden Punkte angerechnet die beim anderen wegelassen werden (Krafstofferzeugung) und andere Vorzüge (Rekuperation) unter den Tisch gekehrt. Klar, wirklich guter und völlig neutraler Artikel. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, die Batteriefertigung wird nahezu immer  außer Acht gelassen.



Richtig, die Batteriefertigung ist noch ein Manko, allerdings sind die Fortschritte die hier erzielt werden extrem hoch.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ... und wo der Wirkungsgrad für den Verbrenner bedeutend zu niedrig angenommen wird, "typischer anti Verbrenner Artikel"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn der bedeutend zu niedrig ist, wo liegt dann der reale Wert? Her mit den Quellen wenn du welche hast.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2017)

XE85 schrieb:


> Äh, ernsthaft? Bei den E-Autos wird doch genau das immer in den Vordergrund gerückt, Sätze wie "Die haben ja gar nicht 0 Emissionen, den der Strom kommt ja aus Kohlekraftwerken" ist doch einer der meistgelesenen wenn es um E-Autos geht.



Allerdings wenig in den Medien und die Batteriefertigung wurde lange Zeit nahezu gar nicht erwähnt.



XE85 schrieb:


> Es werden ja nur bei einem der beiden Punkte angerechnet die beim  anderen wegelassen werden (Krafstofferzeugung) und andere Vorzüge  (Rekuperation) unter den Tisch gekehrt. Klar, wirklich guter und völlig  neutraler Artikel.



Die Krafstofferzeugung ist bei beiden Varianten aufwendig, jedoch wird mMn bei einem sprunghaften Anstieg der E-Fahrzeuge die Umwelt nochmals deutlich mehr leiden als bei der Ölförderung, da der Abbau der dann in großen Mengen benötigte Elemente (meistens im Tagebau) ebenfalls alles andere als umweltfreundlich ist.
Rekuperation ist zudem oft nicht möglich, gerade auf Langstrecken. In der Stadt ist es ein großer Vorteil, ja.



XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, die Batteriefertigung ist noch ein Manko, allerdings sind die Fortschritte die hier erzielt werden extrem hoch.



Bislang tut sich da nun noch nicht wirklich viel, von extrem hohen Fortschritten kann in dne letzten 1-2Jahren nicht die Rede sein.



XE85 schrieb:


> Wenn der bedeutend zu niedrig ist, wo liegt dann der reale Wert? Her mit den Quellen wenn du welche hast.



Ich weiß, dass der Wirkungsgrad des 1.2TDI im 3l Lupo/A2 an der 50% Marke kratzt.
Zu dem Motor oder neueren hab ich kein Diagramm, nur zu einem 1.9TDI: https://community.dieselschrauber.de/download.php?id=671


----------



## Kuhprah (31. August 2017)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER]
 Ich weiß, dass der Wirkungsgrad des 1.2TDI im 3l Lupo/A2 an der 50% Marke kratzt.
 Zu dem Motor oder neueren hab ich kein Diagramm, nur zu einem 1.9TDI: https://community.dieselschrauber.de/download.php?id=671[/QUOTE]

 Das hingegen wäre genial. Dann wäre der Minimotor deutlich effektiver als Grosskraftwerke  Oder sind die (nicht bestätigten) 50% nur an einem ganz genau definierten Drehzahlpunkt zu einer ganz genau definierten Last welche im Fahrbetrieb niemals erreicht wird? Weil mehr als 25 % Effizenz beim Verbrenner.. damit hättest das ganz grosse Los gezogen. Aufs Ganze Drehzahlband bist vermutlich unter 20 %....

In den Diagramm seh ich aber nicht wie viel % von 1 Liter Diesel in Bewegung umgesetzt werden.. wie viel als Abwärme weg gehen, wie viel im Getriebe, Kurbelwelle etc. hängen bleiben?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. August 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Diskussion wird hier wohl ewig weiter gehen. Gucken wir mal was sich 2030 durchgesetzt hat...


Ich tippe auf flächendeckend hybride. Für reine elektro-autos müßte sich an der speicher-technologie aber noch zu viel tun, wobei es ja mit nikel-zink bzw. glas-akkus oder auch der nanoflowcell schon erfolg versprechende ansätze gibt. Wie lange die aber bis zur serienreife benötigen wird man sehen müssen.
Li-ion akkus kann man jedenfalls nicht dauerhaft in pkw`s verwenden. Dafür sind die dinger zu explosiv und dürften zudem (eigentlich) als gefahrgut gelten. In der richtung bin ich mal gespannt, wann die ersten feuerwehren ihr veto einlegen. Ich vermute ja mal, wenn denen die erste kiste mit überhitztem akku um die ohren geflogen ist.

Achja, und ich tippe noch darauf, das tesla bis dahin pleite ist. Die haben mittlerweile zuviel schulden, wobei die arbeiter anscheinend schon unterdurchschnittlich bezahlt werden. Bei denen rumort es jedenfalls schon.  Ich gratuliere dir dann jedenfalls zu der kiste, wenn du sie hast, und auch dazu, das du mit dazu bei getragen hast die welt ein wenig weiter in schieflage zu bringen.


> Aktuell sind es in Europa ja erst ein paar Staaten die spätestens ab dann den Verkauf von Verbrennern als PKW verboten haben, ein paar weitere werden folgen..


Du weißt schon wie häufig bei politikern die richtung wechselt, je nach befindlichkeit?


XE85 schrieb:


> Richtig, die Batteriefertigung ist noch ein Manko, allerdings sind die Fortschritte die hier erzielt werden extrem hoch.


Die Batteriefertigung ist nicht ein sondern das manko!
Aber wie schon gesagt, das ändert sich erst mit Nickel-Zink, Glas oder Nanoflowcell ...


----------



## Olstyle (31. August 2017)

Hohe Energiedichte = starke Explosion möglich. Da ist es egal ob man Batterien, Benzin, Wasserstoff oder was auch immer nimmt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hohe Energiedichte = starke Explosion möglich. Da ist es egal ob man Batterien, Benzin, Wasserstoff oder was auch immer nimmt.


Und wie bekommst du einen Benzintank zum explodieren?  Handgranate reinwerfen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hohe Energiedichte = starke Explosion möglich. Da ist es egal ob man Batterien, Benzin, Wasserstoff oder was auch immer nimmt.


"Möglich" heißt nicht "muß". Und mal zum quer-vergleich, blankes nitro-glyzerin ist sau gefährlich, als dynamit kannst du es dagegen quer durch die botanik würfeln ohne das etwas passiert.
Die von mir oben genannten technologien würden die probleme bei teils höherer angestrebter energiedichte lösen. Ich mein, ein e-auto mit nanoflowcell-technik würde ich mir schon gefallen lassen, zumal man das einfach wieder auftanken kann. Diese technik würde dann auch gleich noch das energie-problem lösen, denn die muß ja auch irgendwo her kommen. (und wenn es geht nicht gerade aus einem kohle-kraftwerk oder atom-meiler)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das hingegen wäre genial. Dann wäre der Minimotor deutlich effektiver als Grosskraftwerke



Großkraftwerke liegen da noch ein gutes Stück drüber 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Oder sind die (nicht bestätigten) 50% nur an einem ganz genau  definierten Drehzahlpunkt zu einer ganz genau definierten Last welche im  Fahrbetrieb niemals erreicht wird?



Ja, je mehr Last desto höher der Wirkungsgrad. Und je kleiner der Motor desto eher wird der Punkt der hohen Effizienz erreicht.
Im Winter bekommst du die kleinen, sparsamen Diesel z.B. nicht mal auf Betriebs/Wassertemperatur, so sparsam sind die. In dem Fall geht also nur ein kleiner Teil an Energie ungenutzt verloren.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weil mehr als 25 % Effizenz beim  Verbrenner.. damit hättest das ganz grosse Los gezogen.



Die Effizienz wird auf jeden Fall deutlich über 25% liegen. Ein Getriebe hat nahezu keine Verlustleistung.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aufs Ganze  Drehzahlband bist vermutlich unter 20 %....



Guck dir nochmal das Diagramm an



Kuhprah schrieb:


> In den Diagramm seh ich aber nicht wie viel % von 1 Liter Diesel in  Bewegung umgesetzt werden.. wie viel als Abwärme weg gehen, wie viel im  Getriebe, Kurbelwelle etc. hängen bleiben?



Nicht ? Ich schon  
Die Kurbelwelle gehört übrigens zum Motor, die ist im Wirkungsgrad mit eingerechnet. 
Eine Kupplung erzeugt im Optimalfall (außer Anfahren) nie Verluste, außer du fährst gerne mit schleifender Kupplung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. September 2017)

Die modernsten (Gas)kraftwerke haben einen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 60%.


----------



## Zoon (1. September 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> "Möglich" heißt nicht "muß". Und mal zum quer-vergleich, blankes nitro-glyzerin ist sau gefährlich, als dynamit kannst du es dagegen quer durch die botanik würfeln ohne das etwas passiert.



Lipoakkus sind bei bestimmungsgemäßer Verwendung auch genauso "ungefährlich" wie das Benzin im Tank eines Autos oder halt Dynamit.  Über die Akkus im Tesla wird gejammert aber jeder trägt mit dem Smartphone und vielleicht sogar noch Powerbank ja auch einen kleinen Sprengsatz mit sich rum.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2017)

Also so ne 10.000mAh Powerbank kann man auch prime zum Aufsprengen von Türschlössern nehmen


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. September 2017)

Zoon schrieb:


> Lipoakkus sind bei bestimmungsgemäßer Verwendung auch genauso "ungefährlich" wie das Benzin im Tank eines Autos oder halt Dynamit.  Über die Akkus im Tesla wird gejammert aber jeder trägt mit dem Smartphone und vielleicht sogar noch Powerbank ja auch einen kleinen Sprengsatz mit sich rum.


Naja beim Unfall gehen die Dinger meistens sofort hoch. Deswegen muss auch nach jedem Unfall mit Gurtstraffer oder Airbag Auslösung die Batterie mitgetauscht werden.
Beim normalen Auto kostet der Unfall dann 3000-4000, beim E-Auto ist man dann sofort bei 25000+.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2017)

Da ist auch ne Menge Übervorsicht dabei. Akkus von Handys und Notebooks werden ja auch nicht verschrottet weil die Geräte mal runter gefallen sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2017)

Olstyle, da ist nicht die Einzelzelle das Problem, was in Handys normal ist.

Im Auto geht es um die Problematik, dass durch den internen Aufbau ein erhebliches Risiko auf einen Kurzschluss entstehen kann. Das wäre dann auch unschön.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2017)

Notebooks haben bis zu 9 Zellen welche bei Fertigungsfehler in der Trennung auch schon nett hoch gegangen sind. Aber eben nur dann und nicht durch stumpfen Schlag.
Ich sage ja nicht dass es unmöglich ist dass was passiert, glaube aber trotzdem dass eine erste Reparaturvorschrift bei der Einführung eher zu vorsichtig als zu optimistisch ausgelegt sein wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. September 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da ist auch ne Menge Übervorsicht dabei. Akkus von Handys und Notebooks werden ja auch nicht verschrottet weil die Geräte mal runter gefallen sind.


Da ist keine Übervorsicht dabei. Die Batterie wird mechanisch/pyrotechnisch beim Unfall getrennt, damit die Leute im Fahrzeug nicht gegrillt werden können. Das kann man halt nicht einfach wieder umkehren und die Sprengladung rückwärts zünden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. September 2017)

Das ist doch noch nicht alles, du kannst die Batteriekühler hinterher nicht auf Schäden Prüfen, die verzögert ein Problem machen. Und auslaufende Kühlflüssigkeit in den Packs?


----------



## Kuhprah (2. September 2017)

Wäre mal interessant wie viele Autos repariert werden bei denen 2, 4 oder 6 Airbags hoch gehen.... so Autos sind Schrott, egal ob da ne Batterie drin war oder nicht  Der Citroen meiner Schwägerin war schon ein Totalschaden weil 2 Scheinwerfer kaputt waren und die Motorhaube verbogen...  2 komplette Scheinwerfer plus die Haube plus die Arbeit überstiegen den Zeitwert eines 3 Jahre alten Autos..  

PS: wegen Brennen und so.. Wenn es unsicher wäre dürften die Autos nicht fahren.. stellt euch bloss mal vor es würde jedes Mal in den Nachrichten kommen wenn gleich wie beim Tesla (komisch, alle hacken auf denen rum..) einer brennt.. pro Tag brennen auf deutschen Strasse mehr als 40 Autos ab.... das sind tausende pro Jahr.. nur da berichtet die Presse nicht 30 Minuten jeden Tag darüber...
Und weils so schön dazu passt.. zum Glück ist das Elektroauto da nicht explodiert, was? Und am 2. Bild auch nicht....so nah am Feuer .... Verallgemeinerungen sind halt praktisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen wo man in ein paar Jahren steht sobald die deutsche Umwelthilfe mit ihren Klagen durch ist und in sehr vielen deutschen Städten reihenweise Fahrverbote ausgesprochen werden. Wenn dann noch eigene Firmen so dämlich sind und den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört haben dann ist dem Industriezweig echt nicht mehr zu helfen... Porsche verkauf angeblich mittels Tricks der Zulassung ausserhalb der EU Diesel-SUV die gar nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürften wieder in Deutschland.... Hauptsache Kohle gemacht.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da ist keine Übervorsicht dabei. Die Batterie wird mechanisch/pyrotechnisch beim Unfall getrennt, damit die Leute im Fahrzeug nicht gegrillt werden können. Das kann man halt nicht einfach wieder umkehren und die Sprengladung rückwärts zünden.



Ich mag mich Täuschen, aber ist das nicht an der 12V Batterie genauso? Nur das dort eben der Plus Pol "abgesprengt" wird?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich mag mich Täuschen, aber ist das nicht an der 12V Batterie genauso? Nur das dort eben der Plus Pol "abgesprengt" wird?


Das Pyroelement in der 12V+ Leitung gibt es zumindest bei Daimler schon lange. Der Pluspol selber wird nicht gesprengt, es wird nur eine Leitung abgetrennt, wo alle Sachen dranhängen, die nach einem Unfall nicht mehr benötigt werden. Warnblinker/Licht und Notruf sollte ja nach Möglichkeit noch gehen. 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant wie viele Autos repariert  werden bei denen 2, 4 oder 6 Airbags hoch gehen.... so Autos sind  Schrott, egal ob da ne Batterie drin war oder nicht   Der Citroen meiner Schwägerin war schon ein Totalschaden weil 2  Scheinwerfer kaputt waren und die Motorhaube verbogen...  2 komplette  Scheinwerfer plus die Haube plus die Arbeit überstiegen den Zeitwert  eines 3 Jahre alten Autos..


Oberklasse Autos werden sehr oft repariert. Und ein Gurtstraffer löst schon bei relativ kleinen Unfällen aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Der Citroen meiner Schwägerin war schon ein Totalschaden weil 2 Scheinwerfer kaputt waren und die Motorhaube verbogen...  2 komplette Scheinwerfer plus die Haube plus die Arbeit überstiegen den Zeitwert eines 3 Jahre alten Autos..


Wenn alle 2 scheinwerfer hin sind und die motorhaube verbeult ist, war der schaden aber schon etwas größer. Bei einem rallye-auto mag man ja selbst den vorderbau wieder hin biegen bzw. etwas richten, bei einem normalen straßen-wagen ist das aber schnell ein wirtschaftlicher totalschaden. Vor allem, wenn die die kiste neu "nur" irgendetwas zwischen 16 und 20k € gekostet hat... (ich gehe mal von dem üblichen "frauen-kleinwagen" aus)


----------



## Kuhprah (3. September 2017)

Japs, is nen C3 gewesen. Sie ist relativ leicht wo gegen gefahren.. Motorhaube war vorne verbeult und die Haltenasen der Scheinwerfer sind gebrochen (Scheinwerferglas selber war noch ok). Aber das gabs nicht einzeln, man konnte nur die gesamten Xenonscheinwerfer kaufen.. und da wars halt ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden...


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. September 2017)

Mal ne Frage zu Unterstellböcken, habt ihr da bestimmte/könnt welche empfehlen?
Schon eher welche mit Zahnstange zwecks dem einfachen einstellen, die mit nem einfachen Rohr und Bolzen stell ich mir ja doch bisschen schwieriger vor.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. September 2017)

Ich hab diese: Bahco Unterstellbock Unterstellbocke BH33000 bis 3t 288 - 425 mm  | eBay


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. September 2017)

Die mit Zahnstange würde ich niemals nehmen. Schlägst du ausversehen mit einem Werkzeug gegen den Hebel, kommt das Auto runter. Da muss man nicht mal besonders stark schlagen.

Hatte den Versuch mal auf Youtube gesehen und daraufhin selber probiert. Hab jetzt nur noch welche mit Löchern und Splint.


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2017)

Hab günstige mit Rohr und Bolzen, Marke müsste ich morgen früh in der Garage gucken.
Aber nutze die schon mehrere Jahre und funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die mit Zahnstange würde ich niemals nehmen. Schlägst du ausversehen mit einem Werkzeug gegen den Hebel, kommt das Auto runter. Da muss man nicht mal besonders stark schlagen.
> 
> Hatte den Versuch mal auf Youtube gesehen und daraufhin selber probiert. Hab jetzt nur noch welche mit Löchern und Splint.


Darum welche mit Sicherungsbolzen.

Michelin 92417/009557 Unterstellbock Set, 2000 kg Tragfahigkeit, blau, 1 Paar: Amazon.de: Auto

Ich denk dann werd ich die nehmen, haben durchweg gute Bewertungen, nur über das Plastik beschweren sich einige was mir eh egal ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2017)

Ja so einen mit zusätzlichem Sicherungsbolzen kann man auch nehmen. ...vorrausgesetzt man macht den auch immer rein...

Wobei ich persönlich lieber Böcke mit 3 Füßen nehme, weil die nicht wackeln können.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2017)

Mal noch ne andere Frage, ich hab das Gefühl, dass meine vorderen Bremsen nicht sauber öffnen.
Zumindest sind immer nach der Fahrt die Felgen vorne leicht warm(nicht heiß, nur wärmer als die Umgebung bzw. die hinteren.)
Infrarotthermometer hab ich leider nicht, von daher kann ich nicht mit Werten dienen.
Sind auf jeden Fall nach 20 Minuten Fahrt schon zu heiß zum anfassen, selbst wenn ich zum Ende fast nicht bremse.

Könnte man das mal nur beim Bremse erneuern mit Gleitflächen säubern bzw. vielleicht Führungsbolzen tauschen schon beheben oder geht das eher in Richtung Sattel überholen?

Bremse ist die stinknormale A4 B7 288mm, Scheibe fertig, Beläge noch relativ gut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2017)

Führungsbolzen/Gleitbolzen prüfen und ggf. tauschen, und fetten, ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die mit Zahnstange würde ich niemals nehmen. Schlägst du ausversehen mit einem Werkzeug gegen den Hebel, kommt das Auto runter. Da muss man nicht mal besonders stark schlagen.



Die haben zusätzlich einen Sicherungsbolzen, guck mal genau hin


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal noch ne andere Frage, ich hab das Gefühl, dass meine vorderen Bremsen nicht sauber öffnen.
> Zumindest sind immer nach der Fahrt die Felgen vorne leicht warm(nicht heiß, nur wärmer als die Umgebung bzw. die hinteren.)
> Infrarotthermometer hab ich leider nicht, von daher kann ich nicht mit Werten dienen.
> Sind auf jeden Fall nach 20 Minuten Fahrt schon zu heiß zum anfassen, selbst wenn ich zum Ende fast nicht bremse.
> ...


Kolben zurückdrücken und auf Leichtgängkeit prüfen. Klötze in Führungen freigängig machen. Wenn der Kolben fest ist, neue Sättel für die Achse kaufen. Sättel ohne Spezialwerkzeug zu überholen würde ich seinlassen.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Führungsbolzen/Gleitbolzen prüfen und ggf. tauschen, und fetten, ...


An die Bremse gehört kein Fett.
1. Kann es dir deinen Kopf kosten wenn es flüssig wird und auf die Scheibe läuft.
2. Zieht es Dreck an und lässt die Bremse noch viel schneller wieder festgehen.

Leider gibt es immernoch genug Pfuscher, die die ganze Bremse mit Fett vollschmieren, obwohl vom Hersteller verboten.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die haben zusätzlich einen Sicherungsbolzen, guck mal genau hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2017)

Ähm, wie das zeug chemisch aufgebaut ist, ist mir ja wumpe, aber für diese Bolzen gibt es entsprechende Mittel, die da drauf gehören, um die Führung zu schmieren.
Falls ich den falschen Namen genutzt habe, sorry, dein Einwand ist dahingehend gesehen richtig.
Ich hab es bei meinen Autos schon gemacht, natürlich mit dem passenden Zeug


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2017)

Ich denk dann besorg ich mir mal die Bolzen, zweimal auseinanderbauen bzw den so stehen lassen will ich eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2017)

Fall aber nicht um, bei den Preisen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sättel ohne Spezialwerkzeug zu überholen würde ich seinlassen.



Geht bei den meisten Sätteln auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug völlig problemlos und ohne Beschädigung von Manschette/Dichtung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. September 2017)

Hmm, gut.
Mich würde halt wie gesagt mal interessieren ob das unbedenklich ist oder nicht.
Kollege mit nem B6 hatte aber auch ähnlich warme. 
Mal schauen, eventuell gehts ja mit dem säubern schon wieder weg.

Was ich immer noch bräuchte wäre aber mal ein Handbuch für Reparaturen.
Fürn B7 ist das „So wirds gemacht" ja wohl nicht so pralle, sollte ich wohl fast zu Erwin greifen und mir da mal alles besorgen.
Das ist beim Motorrad schon angenehmer, da kriegt man zumindest von Honda das originale Werkstatthandbuch, und da ist einfach alles wunderbar beschreiben.
Zumal auf das sogar in der Bedienungsanleitung hingewiesen wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Geht bei den meisten Sätteln auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug völlig problemlos und ohne Beschädigung von Manschette/Dichtung.


Und du machst anschließend zuhause auch die vorgeschriebene Niederdruck/Hochdruck Prüfung mit Manometer um zu sehen ob dein Sattel wie vorgeschrieben arbeitet? Oder einfach auf die Bahn und mal schaun obs knallt? 
Bremssattelinstandsetzung in Werkstätten wird quasi nicht mehr gemacht und das hat auch seinen Grund. Ist einfach zu viel passiert, weil "das auch so geht". Gleiches gilt für die Druckluftbremse beim LKW.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und du machst anschließend zuhause auch die vorgeschriebene Niederdruck/Hochdruck Prüfung mit Manometer um zu sehen ob dein Sattel wie vorgeschrieben arbeitet? Oder einfach auf die Bahn und mal schaun obs knallt?
> Bremssattelinstandsetzung in Werkstätten wird quasi nicht mehr gemacht und das hat auch seinen Grund. Ist einfach zu viel passiert, weil "das auch so geht". Gleiches gilt für die Druckluftbremse beim LKW.




Was soll denn da passieren ? Das ist ein ganz normales Hydrauliksystem mit einem recht niedrigen Druck und keine Raketenwissenschaft.
Wer da halbwegs Ahnung von hat wird da nix verkehrt machen können auch weil es wirklich extrem simpel aufgebaut ist.
Sattel, Dichtung, Kolben, fertig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was soll denn da passieren ?


Das frag mal die ganzen Leute, die dabei gestorben sind. Ist ja nix besonders, was soll da schon passieren? Qualitätskontrolle? Tzzzzzz jedes Baby montiert einen Bremssattel fehlerfrei, da muss man nichts kontrollieren. Die Hersteller machen sind alle total umsonst in die Hose. 

1 Sandkorn im Sattel reicht aus das du auf der Bahn rechwinklig in die Leitplanke abbiegst.

Die Reparaturen an LKW Bremsenteilen wurden übrigens eingestellt, nachdem ein 40 Tonner von der Bahn ungebremst in ein Kaffee gefahren ist. Im Meisterkurs haben wir uns mal den alten Zeitungsartikel dazu angeguckt. Der Meister ist für die toten Leute auch in den Knast gegangen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2017)

Weil dass dann eher Personen sind, die von nix eine Ahnung haben oder die, die erst mal googlen müssen wie man Bremsbeläge und Scheiben tauscht.
Wer halbwegs handwerklich was drauf hat und einen gesunden Menschenverstand hat, bekommt das mit links hin. 
Ich hab schon hunderte Zylinder, egal ob pneumatisch oder hydraulisch und auch Bremssättel revidiert und die liefen danach alle einwandfrei.
Wie gesagt, das ist die einfachste Form von einem Hydraulikzylinder, da muss man sich schon sehr blöd anstellen um was falsch zu machen.


----------



## Riverna (6. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was soll denn da passieren ? Das ist ein ganz normales Hydrauliksystem mit einem recht niedrigen Druck und keine Raketenwissenschaft.
> Wer da halbwegs Ahnung von hat wird da nix verkehrt machen können auch weil es wirklich extrem simpel aufgebaut ist.
> Sattel, Dichtung, Kolben, fertig.



Der Kerl macht aus allem eine Wissenschaft... ich frag mich manchmal ob er überhaupt in einer Werkstatt arbeitet bei dem was er teilweise vom Stapel lässt. Für eine Firma wird seine "Arbeitsweise" wohl kaum rentabel sein wenn er auch nur halb soviel tut wie er schwätzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ist die einfachste Form von einem Hydraulikzylinder, da muss man sich schon sehr blöd anstellen um was falsch zu machen.


Man muss sich nicht blöd anstellen, sondern einfach 1 mal Pech haben. Außer einer Druckprüfung hast du hinterher ja keine Möglichkeit mehr deine Arbeit zu kontrollieren. Was meinst du wohl warum ein überholter Bremssattel das Werk nicht ohne Druckprüfung verlässt? Richtig. Da arbeiten nur hirnlose Volltrottel, die nicht mal fehlerfrei atmen können. Gute Leute machen niemals Fehler, von daher braucht man das Zuhause nicht machen. Man selber arbeitet ja immer 100% fehlerfrei, Fehler sind absolut ausgeschlossen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Der Kerl macht aus allem eine Wissenschaft... ich  frag mich manchmal ob er überhaupt in einer Werkstatt arbeitet bei dem  was er teilweise vom Stapel lässt. Für eine Firma wird seine  "Arbeitsweise" wohl kaum rentabel sein wenn er auch nur halb soviel tut  wie er schwätzt.


Wie gut das ich mir keinen neuen Job "suchen" muss, sondern einfach nur das nächst billigere Angebot annehmen. Die Firmen stehen wohl sehr auf Nichtskönner.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2017)

tbf, unabhängig davon, dass deine Warnung durchaus berechtigt ist, arbeiten in den Werken der Zulieferer, welche ja in Billiglohnländern fertigen lassen, durchaus genung “Volldeppen“


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2017)

Der TÜV hatte heute tatsächlich nichts zu meckern. Es geschehen wohl doch noch Zeichen und Wunder.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2017)

Tüv ist bei mir ansich nie ein Problem, weil ich mein Auto vorher durchgucke.  Sollte der Kollege von der Dekra doch was finden, fände ich es sogar gut und würde das direkt am nächsten Tag beheben.  Ich würde in keiner Schrottkiste fahren wollen, die nur mit beide Augen zu über den Tüv geschummelt wird. Keine Ahnung warum das manche Leute unbedingt wollen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2017)

Schummeln war nie das Ziel. Aber in den letzten Jahren war halt immer irgend eine Gummibuchse zu locker und ich mir nie 100%ig sicher dass die vielleicht einfach ein etwas entspanntereres Fahrwerk als die BMWs und Audis dieser Welt nicht mehr als ein solches erkannt haben. War in den Fällen allerdings auch der GTÜ beim Werkstattbesuch und nicht selbst beim TÜV wie gestern.


----------



## Zeiss (10. September 2017)

Mein 7er hat seit drei Wochen auch wieder frischen TÜV, ohne Beanstandungen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schummeln war nie das Ziel. Aber in den letzten Jahren war halt immer irgend eine Gummibuchse zu locker und ich mir nie 100%ig sicher dass die vielleicht einfach ein etwas entspanntereres Fahrwerk als die BMWs und Audis dieser Welt nicht mehr als ein solches erkannt haben. War in den Fällen allerdings auch der GTÜ beim Werkstattbesuch und nicht selbst beim TÜV wie gestern.


Ansich ist eine Gummibuchse sehr eindeutig wenn die kaputt ist.
Kleine Risse = kaputt
Ausgeschlagen = kaputt
Flüssigkeit raus = kaputt
Vom Metall abgerissen = kaputt


Wenn irgendwas ist würde ich da grade einmal selber hingucken, damit es nicht zu Verwechslungen kommt. Teilweise sind da schon recht lustige "Fehler" auf den Tüvberichten. An so einer Mehrlenkerachse das defekte Bauteil richtig zu benennen klappt nicht immer so 100%... 
Grade die Unterscheidung zwischen dem Traggelenk, Zugstrebenlager, dem Achsführungsgelenk und dem Hydrolager für Federbeinaufnahme stellt die Kollegen mit der Taschenlampe teilweise vor leichte Probleme. 
"Was ist denn da kaputt?"
"Ja *das da* hat Spiel!"
"Wie heißt das denn?"
"Geh mir nicht auf die Nerven, mach *das da* einfach neu!"
"hihihi..."


----------



## Klutten (10. September 2017)

> defekte Bauteil richtig zu benennen klappt nicht immer so 100%...



Wie auch? Der Mangelbaum ist festgeschrieben und soll nach Möglichkeit nicht durch eigens geschriebene Mängel aufgeweicht werden. Jeder selbst verfasste Mangel läuft beim Technischen Leiter einer Organisation auf und wird bei Sitzungen des Bund/Länder-Fachausschusses aufgearbeitet, um eventuell den Mangelbaum künftig zu erweitern. Bei der Menge an Daten und vergleichsweise wenigen Sitzungen im Jahr, dauert es ewig, bis da mal etwas spezifischere Angaben auftauchen. Viele moderne Fahrwerksteile tauchen aber leider nicht auf (z.B. Integrallenker/-lager BMW-Hinterachse) und erschweren so die Dokumentation für alle. Mangelnde Fachkenntnis ist natürlich was anderes. Wenn die Herrschaften nicht mal Einzelteile benennen können, dann muss man sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen - man lernt ja nie aus.

An vielen Stellen ist aber auch gar nicht gewollt, weit ins Detail zu gehen. Beispiel: Bremsleitung korrodiert / korrosionsgeschwächt.

Mangel: Bremsleitung
Ortsangabe: vorn / mitte / hinten

Beispiel Opel Zafira:
Mangel früher: Bremsleitung im Bereich Spritzwand mitte korrosionsgeschwächt.
Mangel heute: Bremsleitung vorn korrosionsgeschwächt.

Früher hast du auch als nicht Markenkundiger die Stelle sofort gefunden, jetzt heißt es eben suchen.



> Ansich ist eine Gummibuchse sehr eindeutig wenn die kaputt ist.
> Kleine Risse = kaputt


Nö. Kleine Risse sind Hinweise auf beginnenden Verschleiß oder eine beginnende Ablösung. Für einen Mangel muss immer eine Funktionsbeeiträchtigung vorhanden sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Nö. Kleine Risse sind Hinweise auf beginnenden Verschleiß oder eine beginnende Ablösung. Für einen Mangel muss immer eine Funktionsbeeiträchtigung vorhanden sein.


"Kleine Risse" und "kleine Risse" ist dann wieder so eine Sache...


----------



## Nightmare09 (11. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tüv ist bei mir ansich nie ein Problem, weil ich mein Auto vorher durchgucke.  Sollte der Kollege von der Dekra doch was finden, fände ich es sogar gut und würde das direkt am nächsten Tag beheben.  Ich würde in keiner Schrottkiste fahren wollen, die nur mit beide Augen zu über den Tüv geschummelt wird. Keine Ahnung warum das manche Leute unbedingt wollen.



Das hat mit unbedingtem Wollen wohl eher weniger zutun als damit, dass es mit begrenzten finanziellen Mitteln (z.B. als Azubi oder Student) nicht anders möglich ist überhaupt irgendein KFZ bzw. das Wunsch-KFZ (in beiden Fällen meist älter bzw. in nicht perfekten Wartungszustand) zu unterhalten und zu fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2017)

Ich habe es in meiner Ausbildung auch geschafft jeden Tag 40km Arbeitsweg zu fahren und ich hatte dabei kein komplett schrottreifes Auto mit 50 Mängeln.


----------



## Zeiss (11. September 2017)

Ich habe damals (2002) in meiner Ausbildung 550€ bekommen... damit ein Auto zu unterhalten, wäre schon recht eng...


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe es in meiner Ausbildung zum KFZler auch geschafft jeden Tag 40km Arbeitsweg zu fahren und ich hatte dabei kein komplett schrottreifes Auto mit 50 Mängeln.



Hab das mal bisschen ergänzt.

Ich bin auch noch in der Ausbildung und hab zwei Fahrzeuge, aber je nachdem was man lernt hast halt schnell bloß noch die Hälfte an Geld das ich bekomm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2017)

Ich hab auch nur 420 netto im ersten Lehrjahr bekommen und es war kein Problem. Man kann halt nicht jedes Wochenende alles versaufen und in den Puff gehen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. September 2017)

Jetzt kriegste aber auch nicht viel mehr. Dafür zahlst du 250€ an Miete, 100€ an Essen und der Rest ist für was anfällt. Kleidung etc brauch man ja auch.


----------



## chaotium (11. September 2017)

ich hatte nie ein eigenes Auto. Bei meinem neuen Arbeitgeber können wir unsere Fahrzeuge auch privat nutzen.
Also schon wieder kein eigenes XD


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. September 2017)

Ich habe mit meinem Ausbildungsgehalt keine Probleme mein Auto zu UNTERHALTEN.

Die Anschaffung ist ein anderer Faktor, die kann man gerade bei neueren Autos vielleicht unbedingt stemmen. Aber an laufenden Kosten habe ich abzgl. dem, was mir der Ausbildungsbetrieb für den Weg zur BBS zuschustert ~150-200€  (je nach dem, wieviel ich im Monat fahre)
In die laufenden Kosten beziehe ich jetzt erstmal nur Versicherung und Sprit. Steuern und Wartung sind ja außergewöhnliche, bzw. nicht stetig anfallende Kosten.


----------



## janni851 (12. September 2017)

Hatte in der Ausbildung auch kein Problem meinen ersten Corsa zu unterhalten. Spritkosten ca 120€ im Monat bei einem Verbrauch von 8Litern im Schnitt.  Auf die Versicherung und Steuer hat man eben gespart. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmare09 (12. September 2017)

Zum Unterhalten des Fahrzeugs zähle ich nicht nur Versicherung, KFZ-Steuer und Treibstoff, sondern auch jede Art von Reparaturen und Wartung, somit quasi alle durch das Fahrzeug und deren Nutzung generierten Kosten.


----------



## taks (12. September 2017)

Dazu kommt auch noch die "Abschreibung". Schliesslich braucht man nach ein paar Jahren auch wieder ein neues Fahrzeug.


----------



## keinnick (12. September 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Steuern und Wartung sind ja außergewöhnliche, bzw. nicht stetig anfallende Kosten.



Natürlich sind Steuern und Wartung stetig anfallende Kosten, die Du auf den Monat runter rechnen kannst (solltest). Schließlich weißt Du, dass die anfallen und die ungefähre Höhe ist auch bekannt. Ansonsten wird das ne Milchmädchenrechnung und Du machst Dir selbst was vor. Lediglich außerplanmäßige Reparaturen kann man natürlich schlecht im Voraus kalkulieren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. September 2017)

Wobei man sinniger Weise eine Schätzung macht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. September 2017)

Gut, dann schätzen/rechnen wir doch mal richtig. 

Aufs Jahr gerechnet:
Versicherung
Wartung (1x große Inspektion, 1x kleine Inspektion)
Steuern
Sprit
--------
Da lande ich abzüglich Zuschuss vom AG bei ca. 275€.

Was ist jetzt nicht einschließe sind außerplanmäßige Reperaturen, weil wenn ich die einschließe, muss ich auch pauschal 2000€ pro Jahr einplanen, falls der PC kaputt geht etc. pp.

Rechne ich das jetzt auf den Kilometer runter (ca. 2000km im Monat) bin ich übrigens bei 13,75ct pro Kilometer.


----------



## Pommesbunker (12. September 2017)

Mal nochmal ne Frage zu der Bremsanlage.
Plastilube sollte man ja für die Führungsbolzen weniger nehmen wegen unverträglichkeit mit Gummi/Plastik, also eher Bremszylinderpaste oder beim Freundlichen das Fett dafür holen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. September 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal nochmal ne Frage zu der Bremsanlage.
> Plastilube sollte man ja für die Führungsbolzen weniger nehmen wegen unverträglichkeit mit Gummi/Plastik, also eher Bremszylinderpaste oder beim Freundlichen das Fett dafür holen?


Trocken oder die vorgeschriebene Hochtemperaturpaste. Mit trocken macht man nie was falsch, so wird es ab Werk auch montiert.


----------



## Zeiss (12. September 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mal nochmal ne Frage zu der Bremsanlage.
> Plastilube sollte man ja für die Führungsbolzen weniger nehmen wegen unverträglichkeit mit Gummi/Plastik, also eher Bremszylinderpaste oder beim Freundlichen das Fett dafür holen?



Bei BMW werden die Führungsbolzen trocken verbaut. Auf den Kolben und ein paar Stellen vom Sattel kommt die Bremsklotzpaste drauf. Wie es bei den anderen ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. September 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei BMW werden die Führungsbolzen trocken verbaut



... was die Buchsen sehr schnell verschleißen lässt. Deshalb hab ich beim E92 auch auf feste Bronzebuchsen umgerüstet.
Ich setze die Bolzen generell immer mit Keramikpaste ein.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> [...] oder  beim Freundlichen das Fett dafür holen?



Auf keinen Fall Fett an Teilen der Bremse verwenden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2017)

King, das ist zwar als Warnung richtig, aber es gibt im Sprachgebrauch für des Zeug eben gern trotzdem die Angewohnheit, das Zeug “Fett“ zu nennen, auch wenn es keines ist.


----------



## Zeiss (13. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ... was die Buchsen sehr schnell verschleißen lässt. *Deshalb hab ich beim E92 auch auf feste Bronzebuchsen umgerüstet.*
> Ich setze die Bolzen generell immer mit Keramikpaste ein.



Hast mehr Infos dazu? Klingt interessant. Ich verbaue die Bolzen zwar auch immer mit Keramikpaste, aber von Bronzebuchsen habe ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (13. September 2017)

Letzding mal wieder auf nem Treffen gewesen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auto macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß, hat sich gelohnt.


Zum Thema Bronze-Hülsen: Ich hab die von Evolity drin, verhindert das "Verkanten" der Bremsbeläge durch die weiche Gummi-Lagerung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. September 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast mehr Infos dazu? Klingt interessant. Ich verbaue die Bolzen zwar auch immer mit Keramikpaste, aber von Bronzebuchsen habe ich noch nie was gehört.



Gibt es für meinen von Evolity. Ersetzen die Gummibuchsen und lagern den Sattel fest (also quasi ein Festsattel). 
Bremse spricht dadurch feiner an und die Beläge liegen sauberer an den Scheiben an. Nachteile hab ich noch nicht feststellen können.
Gibt es z.B. bei AT-RS zu kaufen.

Beispielbild: http://up.picr.de/12800665uz.jpg


----------



## Zeiss (13. September 2017)

Irgendwie finde ich es dort nicht 

EDIT: Ach, doch, gefunden. Alter, 90€ ohne Zulassung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2017)

Auf meinem A3 ist der keine Ahnung wievielte Satz Bremsklötze drauf und immer noch die ersten Gummiführungen. Die Führungen sind immer noch stramm und die Klötze laufen gleichmäßig ab. So schlecht kann trocken montieren also nicht sein.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> King, das ist zwar als Warnung richtig, aber es gibt im Sprachgebrauch für des Zeug eben gern trotzdem die Angewohnheit, das Zeug “Fett“ zu nennen, auch wenn es keines ist.


Und dann schmiert doch jemand fett dran und kracht mit 300 km/h in einen Gasflaschen Truck, der dann in einen Kindergarten fliegt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2017)

Ich schrieb ja, wie bei dir neulich auch, dass die Warnung in sich richtig ist 

Irgendwie ist es halt doof, dass es dafür keinen„einschlägig bekannten“ Begriff gibt.


----------



## HordyH (13. September 2017)

@ King

Ist dann aber trotzdem noch ein schwimm und kein festsattel


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2017)

Bei einigen OEM-Lösungen bekommst du den Festsattel mit der Zeit gratis


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. September 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> @ King
> 
> Ist dann aber trotzdem noch ein schwimm und kein festsattel



Schwimmend in axialer Richtung, ja. Radial aber genauso fest wie ein Festsattel.
Der einzige Unterschied ist halt, dass der äußere Belag über den Sattel und nicht über einen Kolben bewegt wird.


----------



## Zeiss (14. September 2017)

Auf ZDF Info kommt gerade was zum VW Diesel Skandal. Da wird auch die Geschichte von VW angeschaut. VWler wurde das Bescheisen in die Wiege gelegt... selbst der Käfer war geklaut... Und um das erste VW Werk zu bauen, wurde die eigene Bevölkerung beschissen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. September 2017)

Du hast hoffentlich die wiederholung, der wiederholung, der wiederholung (...) auch zuende geschaut. Da gibt es noch mehr aspekte, mit denen VW zu kämpfen hat.
Allerdings scheint es wohl auch gut zu sein, das BMW irgendwann ende der 20er jahre (des letzten jahrhunderts) in thüringen know how eingekauft hat. (fahrzeugbau) Ansonsten würdest du jetzt, als BMW-fan, auf einem mopped durch die gegend juckeln oder einen flug-motor reiten, der auf ein Fiaker gespannt wurde. (mehr hätte BMW sonst eher nicht zustande bekommen) Dann hättest du ja garnichts, worüber du dich aufregen könntest...


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. September 2017)

Hmmm, Audi hat mal wieder Mist gemacht. Eine Keramik-Komfortbremse in den TTRS gebaut. Nichtmal ansatzweise rennstreckentauglich. Schöner Artikel dazu in der aktuellen Sport Auto.

Ich freue mich schon auf meine Upgrade Bremse, die nächstes Jahr in den S3 kommt.  Endlich Lärm und Standfestigkeit!  Mal schaun welche da reinpasst ohne zu dicke Spurplatten fahren zu müssen. Ein paar OZ Italia 150 und ein Bilstein Fahrwerk muss ja auch noch rein.


----------



## Zeiss (15. September 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du hast hoffentlich die wiederholung, der wiederholung, der wiederholung (...) auch zuende geschaut. Da gibt es noch mehr aspekte, mit denen VW zu kämpfen hat.
> Allerdings scheint es wohl auch gut zu sein, das BMW irgendwann ende der 20er jahre (des letzten jahrhunderts) in thüringen know how eingekauft hat. (fahrzeugbau) Ansonsten würdest du jetzt, als BMW-fan, auf einem mopped durch die gegend juckeln oder einen flug-motor reiten, der auf ein Fiaker gespannt wurde. (mehr hätte BMW sonst eher nicht zustande bekommen) Dann hättest du ja garnichts, worüber du dich aufregen könntest...



Einkaufen ist was anderes als klauen...

Um den ersten Werk zu bauen, haben sie Anleihen an die Bevölkerung verkauft. Mit dem Geld haben sie dann das Werk gebaut. Blöd nur, dass sie kein Geld mehr hatten um Autos zu bauen. Das Volksauto ist ebenfalls geklaut, ist in der Realität ein Tatra gewesen, dafür musste VW 3 Mio. Mark als Strafe abdrücken...

Aber das weißt du natürlich nicht oder willst nicht wissen? Und ja, ich habe es zu Ende geschaut.


----------



## Mosed (16. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm, Audi hat mal wieder Mist gemacht. Eine Keramik-Komfortbremse in den TTRS gebaut. Nichtmal ansatzweise rennstreckentauglich. Schöner Artikel dazu in der aktuellen Sport Auto.



Genau, weil ja die meisten TTRS jeden Tag auf einer Rennstrecke bewegt werden. Audi baut bekanntlich Rennwagen.
Hallo? Das ist ein Straßenwagen und die meisten bewegen den da auch. Für eine Tourifahrt über den Hockenheim wird es auch reichen und die paar %, die tatsächlich im Rennmodus über eine Rennstecke wollen bauen den halt um.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. September 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Genau, weil ja die meisten TTRS jeden Tag auf einer Rennstrecke bewegt werden. Audi baut bekanntlich Rennwagen.
> Hallo? Das ist ein Straßenwagen und die meisten bewegen den da auch. Für eine Tourifahrt über den Hockenheim wird es auch reichen und die paar %, die tatsächlich im Rennmodus über eine Rennstecke wollen bauen den halt um.


Ließ mal den Artikel... Nach 1 Aufwärmrunde und einer flotten Runde ist die Bremse komplett kaputt. Klötze ganz weg und Scheiben kaputt. Ich kenne kein Auto, wo das so krass ist.


----------



## Flybarless (16. September 2017)

Mosed schrieb:


> Genau, weil ja die meisten TTRS jeden Tag auf einer Rennstrecke bewegt werden. Audi baut bekanntlich Rennwagen.
> Hallo? Das ist ein Straßenwagen und die meisten bewegen den da auch. Für eine Tourifahrt über den Hockenheim wird es auch reichen und die paar %, die tatsächlich im Rennmodus über eine Rennstecke wollen bauen den halt um.



Gerade in Hockenheim hat man ohne standfeste Bremse nur ganz kurz spass. Auf der NS Rund gefahren wirds wenn noch am ehesten funktionieren.
Bremsen konnten Audis aber irgendwie noch nie wirklich gut. Auch wenn die Optik und grösse der Bremsanlagen was anderes suggerieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. September 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Um den ersten Werk zu bauen, haben sie Anleihen an die Bevölkerung verkauft. Mit dem Geld haben sie dann das Werk gebaut.


Anleihen sind ein risiko-geschäft, vor allem wenn das unternehmen noch nichtmal besteht.
Gebaut wurde das werk aber mit enteignetem gewerkschafts-vermögen ( link -Abschnitt "Kraft durch Freude"), das man jetzt nicht unbedingt direkt auf VW selbst zurück führen kann. (stammt letztlich aus den taschen der nazi`s)


> Blöd nur, dass sie kein Geld mehr hatten um Autos zu bauen.


Legende? Der krieg begann, noch bevor das werk fertig war und dann gab es den käfer nur als "kriegs-ausführung". (siehe link oben - ebenfalls den abschnitt "Kraft durch Freude")


> Das Volksauto ist ebenfalls geklaut, ist in der Realität ein Tatra gewesen,...


... und man munkelt auch zum teil der "maikäfer" von Josef Ganz. Das hat allerdings porsche verbrochen, der zu der zeit eigenständig war. (  link  )


> dafür musste VW 3 Mio. Mark als Strafe abdrücken...


 Wiki  sagt 1 mio. und "zugestanden" ist nicht verurteilt. 


> Und ja, ich habe es zu Ende geschaut.


----------



## HordyH (16. September 2017)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Gerade in Hockenheim hat man ohne standfeste Bremse nur ganz kurz spass. Auf der NS Rund gefahren wirds wenn noch am ehesten funktionieren.
> Bremsen konnten Audis aber irgendwie noch nie wirklich gut. Auch wenn die Optik und grösse der Bremsanlagen was anderes suggerieren.



Ich glaube nicht das Audi seine bremsen selber baut.


----------



## Flybarless (17. September 2017)

Ok Sorry, Dann ist auch nicht Opel Schuld das Ihre Autos in den 90er so schnell dem Rost verfallen sind.
Der Stahl kommt ja von einer Eisenhütte, den macht Opel ja nicht selber...


----------



## Zeiss (17. September 2017)

Gerade 10 Liter Rowe Hightec Synth RS 0W-40 bestellt und noch ein Ölfilter dazu. Mal schauen, ist es im Vergleich zum jetzigen M1 NewLife 0W40  ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. September 2017)

Vor 5 Wochen hatte ich auch das Öl beim Golf gewechselt. 
Es ist schlussendlich vollsysnthetisches Meguin megol 5W40 geworden. 
Der Verbrauch ist auf ca. 0,3-0,4 Liter zurückgegangen und auch vom subjektiven Empfinden her klingt der Motor wesentlich leiser/weicher.
Für 32€ Material+ 15€ Bühne/Entsorgung ein ordentliches Ergebnis 

Wo hier so viele BMW-Profis sind, was bedeutet das Bild von der Ölstandanzeige?
-Zunächst dachte ich er wäre bei dem Bild fast leer, aber laut anderen Bildern sollte noch zusätzlich ein Feld mit so 4Balken kommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Auto: 2007 E60 525i mit N52B25)


----------



## Zeiss (17. September 2017)

Ich habe da noch ein Feld mit 7 Balken. 

Lief der Motor zu dem Zeitpunkt?


----------



## tsd560ti (17. September 2017)

Nein, ich hatte nur die Zündung angemacht,  Auto mag da auch schon ca. eine Stunde gestanden haben.

Ich bilde mir ein bereits ein mal ein ähnliches Feld wie hier im Screenshot gesehen zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (17. September 2017)

Das ist alles richtig. Dieses Feld auf dem Screenshot ist dann zu sehen, wenn der Motor schon einpaar Minuten läuft, dann siehst Du diese Überblendung. Sonst siehst Du nur das "Motorölstand o.k.".


----------



## tsd560ti (17. September 2017)

Sehr gut, danke für die Aufklärung! 

Dann messe ichs nochmal wenn er morgen vom 1000km Trip zurückkommt. 
Und ich dachte schon, der würde auch schon Öl fressen wie der Golf


----------



## Zeiss (17. September 2017)

Ich musste beim 7er seit 0W40 drin ist noch kein Öl nachfüllen.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. September 2017)

Was sagt ihr zu einem RSQ3 als Spaßfahrzeug für Frauchen? Irgendwelche nennenswerte Schwächen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. September 2017)

Das Aussehen, Gewicht, SUV 

Wieso kein TTRS?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2017)

Die beiden Schraubbandschellen am Ladeluftrohr prüfen


----------



## Iconoclast (18. September 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das Aussehen, Gewicht, SUV
> 
> Wieso kein TTRS?



Weil sie keinen will. Muss SUV sein. Ein TT sieht aber total daneben aus. 

Danke W201. [emoji4]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. September 2017)

Icon, der war nicht 100% ernst gemeint, die 3,5Nm sind schwer ohne passenden Drehmomentschlüssel zu prüfen, das Teil (also das Ladeluftrohr) war aber mein Projekt beim Zulieferer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. September 2017)

Aha deswegen platzt das Rohr also immer...!!!  Eine ab Werk eingebaute Schwachstelle. Jetzt haben wir den Schuldigen!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2017)

Das Platz nicht immer, aber wir reden vom 8U0.145.727?


----------



## ForceOne (19. September 2017)

Bin übers Wochenende mal mit dem Touran (Bj. 2016, 2.0 TDI ~170 PS) von einem Kollegen unterwegs gewesen, hat tatsächlich etwas Spaß gemacht.

Ist das DSG bei VW immer so "sportlich" abgestimmt? Bei leichtem Gas geben ist das Auto bzgl. der Drehzahl schon in eine richtige Erwartungshaltung gegangen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. September 2017)

Jaein, es lernt auch ein bisschen vom fahrer, und bei nem anderen Fahrer wirkt das oft so.

Aber generell ist die Tendenz eher sportlich, wie ich es bisher empfand.
Ich hab immer gern manuell eher geschaltet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. September 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Bin übers Wochenende mal mit dem Touran (Bj. 2016, 2.0 TDI ~170 PS) von einem Kollegen unterwegs gewesen, hat tatsächlich etwas Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Ist das DSG bei VW immer so "sportlich" abgestimmt? Bei leichtem Gas geben ist das Auto bzgl. der Drehzahl schon in eine richtige Erwartungshaltung gegangen.



Ja, die DSGs sind von Haus aus immer recht sportlich. 
Es kommt auch immer drauf an wie man fährt. Gehst du z.B. langsam in's Gas versucht das Getriebe möglichst lange im hohen Gang zu bleiben, gehst du schnell in's Gas wird meistens direkt zurück geschaltet um zügig zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. September 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Icon, der war nicht 100% ernst gemeint, die 3,5Nm sind schwer ohne passenden Drehmomentschlüssel zu prüfen, das Teil (also das Ladeluftrohr) war aber mein Projekt beim Zulieferer.



Achso 

Werden schon den passenden finden. So teuer sind die ja nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (19. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, die DSGs sind von Haus aus immer recht sportlich.
> Es kommt auch immer drauf an wie man fährt. Gehst du z.B. langsam in's Gas versucht das Getriebe möglichst lange im hohen Gang zu bleiben, gehst du schnell in's Gas wird meistens direkt zurück geschaltet um zügig zu beschleunigen.



....wenn es funktioniert ist das DSG wirklich top......wenn nicht kann es dir den letzten Nerv rauben.
Gibt leider genug Leute, bei denen das DSG kurz vorm anhalten stark ruckelt.....wenn es mal eine richtig zickige Phase hat, muss man aufpassen dass man sich nicht die Schneidezähne am Lenkrad rausbricht.


----------



## Falk (19. September 2017)

Das DSG-Schaltverhalten hängt (zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung) auch von der Motor-Temperatur ab - wenn die Maschine noch nicht auf Betriebstemperatur ist, schaltet meiner z.B. nicht in den 6. innerorts, sondern arbeitet mit etwas höherer Drehzahl. Ist alles warm, gibt es auch bei 50 schon den 6. Gang (mehr Gänge gibt es auch nicht bei mir).


----------



## tsd560ti (19. September 2017)

In einem 2015er Octavia 2.0TDI fand ich die Schaltpunkte recht früh. 

Ich denke es wirkt aber subjektiv sportlicher, weil der Schaltvorgang so schnell ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2017)

"Sportlich" ist ein Getriebe nur im manuellen Modus.


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2017)

Hab gerade einpaar ältere Bilder vom 8er gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ordentlicher Ölverlust aufgrund der ausgetrockneten und geplatzten Dichtung der oberen Ölwanne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2017)

Getrocknetes/gealtertes Gummi ist bei unseren drei Oldies für ca. 95% aller Probleme verantwortlich.


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2017)

Diese Dichtung war komisch, es ist kein Gummi gewesen, sondern hat sich angefüllt wie PVC-Belag, so aufgeschäumtes Kunststoff... Dass es austrocknet, sich zusammen zieht und reißt, war klar... Aber, meine damaligen Clubkollegen haben es natürlich auf das Öl geschoben, M1 0W40... war klar, keine Ahnung, aber Maul zerreissen...


----------



## Olstyle (22. September 2017)

"Gummi" hätte ich in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen.
Jedenfalls hatten wir z.B. eine "tolle" Quote von 3 aus 3 mit leckender Bezienleitung. Richtig lustig ist das hinter der Einspritzpumpe, dann gibt es nen richtigen Strahl.


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2017)

Das ist mal richtig hässlich. Das hatte ich beim 8er aber auch schon, die beiden kurzen (um die 10cm lang) Leitungen waren rissig... mit 3,5Bar Druck drauf, das rockt. Und vor allem, da kommt man so schön hin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. September 2017)

Motoröl macht Dichtungen kaputt, nicht das Alter.  Da ist ja ganz schön Fachwissen am Start.


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2017)

Naja, ich habe halt entgegen den Aussagen das Mobil1 NewLife 0W40 eingefüllt... Da war alles dabei "da wird die das Öl an den Kolbenringen vorbeilaufen" oder "er wird dir das Zeug literweise wegsaufen" oder "der Motor wird aus jeder Ritze und Dichtung seichen". Tja, nix war's, lief 1A. Wobei 8er kriegt beim nächsten Wechsel das Penrite Racing 10W-40, das 0W- ist nicht notwendig, wenn er eh nur im Sommer gefahren wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. September 2017)

Ich habe auch noch nie davon gehört das spzielles Öl Dichtungen kaputt macht. Warum sollte es auch? Die Dichtungen sind Öl und Säurebeständig. Diese Mythen das "dünnes Öl" und synthetisches Öl überall raus läuft kommt daher das viele einen Defekt am Motor darauf schieben was als letztes verändert wurde. Und da man Ölwechsel regeltmäßig macht, ist es natürlich das Öl. Das Motoren einfach so durch das Alter und die Wärmezyklen undicht werden verstehen Leute einfach nicht, die nichts damit zu tun haben.


----------



## worco (22. September 2017)

Ich bin gestern 500km 911GTS gefahren(allerdings hauptsächlich Autobahn), Man war das Ding hart...Dagegen letzte Woche 4 Tage den Cayenne GTS, selbst auf Sport Plus war das Ding eine Sänfte.
Unterschiedliche Autos und Motoren, schon klar, aber vom Preis ganz ähnlich und mittlerweile gebe ich auf das ganze "911 er ist ein super Alltagsauto" nichtsmehr. Ein normaler Carrera vllt, aber ansonsten muss man schon sehr leidensfähig sein.


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch nie davon gehört das spzielles Öl Dichtungen kaputt macht. Warum sollte es auch? Die Dichtungen sind Öl und Säurebeständig. Diese Mythen das "dünnes Öl" und synthetisches Öl überall raus läuft kommt daher das viele einen Defekt am Motor darauf schieben was als letztes verändert wurde. Und da man Ölwechsel regeltmäßig macht, ist es natürlich das Öl. Das Motoren einfach so durch das Alter und die Wärmezyklen undicht werden verstehen Leute einfach nicht, die nichts damit zu tun haben.



Na mir brauchst du es nicht zu sagen. Wenn es anfängt zu seichen, dann nur deswegen, weil das Öl den ganzen Schlamm und Ablagerungen rausgespült hat und nicht weil das Öl ach so "dünn" ist. Das ist Bullshit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. September 2017)

worco schrieb:


> Ein normaler Carrera vllt, aber ansonsten muss man schon sehr leidensfähig sein.



Ist ja auch richtig so. Der 991.2 GTS ist nach dem 997GTS spürbar sportlicher, warum sollte der eine weiche Fahrwerksabstimmung bekommen ?
Wer die Sportmodelle nimmt, braucht mMn auch keine Wellnessoase erwarten


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. September 2017)

Am besten eine S-Klasse die 1,6G statisch macht. 


Heute aufm Weg zu VLN einen M135i vor mir gehabt. Beschleunigung bis 250 ist der 1:1 wie der S3 nur im 250er Limiter krieche ich ganz langsam dran vorbei. 
Aufm Rückweg dann einen Challenger SRT8 vor mir habt. Wenn der Gas gegeben hat, hab ich mein Auto nicht mehr gehört.  War mit Sicherheit ein Auspuff mit Tüv montiert... ...oder eher ein Rohr mit Tüv.  Er mochte leider keine Kurven.


----------



## worco (23. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist ja auch richtig so. Der 991.2 GTS ist nach dem 997GTS spürbar sportlicher, warum sollte der eine weiche Fahrwerksabstimmung bekommen ?
> Wer die Sportmodelle nimmt, braucht mMn auch keine Wellnessoase erwarten



Hatte mich halt überrascht wie hart der war. Ich hatte mit PDCC deutlich mehr Verstellbereich erwartet. Man koennte einen GTS ja auch für die Mehrleistung und Optik nehmen . Der 7Gang HS war auch interessant, nächstesmal nehme ich für solche Trips aber wieder was bequemeres.


----------



## cnytx (24. September 2017)

Zurzeit : Honda Del Sol (slow? ) Stage 1 mit 217PS, BMW 320D E46 150ps

Demnächst: 200sx

Bilder hab ich grad keine, sind alle aufn Handy und mein Del slow wird grad foliert in nardo :p


----------



## tsd560ti (25. September 2017)

Cool, ist es ein EH6 oder EP2? 

Ich wollte mir so einen (in  einem Jahr) als erstes Auto kaufen, kannst du was zu Verbrauch/Alltagstauglichkeit und typischen Mängeln/Reparaturaufwand sagen?


----------



## cnytx (25. September 2017)

Leider nur der EH6. Aber BHT hat mit ein Turboumbau verpasst für 3.200 inkl Eintragung und Tüv.

Verbrauch je nachdem wie man fährt  Da das ein Vtech ist. Im non-Vtec bereich (unter 5000 uprm etwa) verbraucht der im Schnitt bei mir 7l, wenn man aber spaßig fährt geht das ganze bis 12-13l. Das war mein Verbrauch im Standart Zustand. 

Ist - Zustand etwa 9l im Non-Vtec und 15l mit spaßiger Fahrweise. Aber habe auch wie gesagt Stage 1 Turbo, komplette Aga, andere Einspritzdüsen, uvm...

Alltagstauglich im Standart Zustand top! Fronttriebler - keine Probleme im Winter. 
Verbrauch angemessen, Versicherung nicht teuer, Steuern normal.

Mängeln, puuh. Du musst beim Kauf sehr auf Rost achten! Die Sol's rosten am liebsten am hinteren Kotflügel. Unterboden etc sieht bei mir (bj 1997) wie neu aus! 

Und vorallem auf höhen Ölverbauch achten! Der Motor ist zwar dann nicht platt, aber die Ringe sollten erneuert werden 

Kurvenlage und Agilität ist von dem Fahrzeug 1a 

Ich kanns dir nur empfehlen, einmal - immer wieder.


----------



## Zeiss (25. September 2017)

Was ist denn am VTec so besonders?


----------



## meik19081999 (26. September 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was ist denn am VTec so besonders?


Soweit ich mich nicht irre, dürfte es das selbe Prinzip wie VANOS bei BMW sein, außer das es bei VTec ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl aktiv ist und bei VANOS stufenlos eingesetzt wird.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (26. September 2017)

Naja, eher Vanos + Valvetronic, beim 3-Stufen VTec. Wobei Valvetronic ist ein Ersatz für die Drosselklappe (ändert den Hub der Ventile) und VTec ist in der Lage die Ventile abzuschalten.


----------



## worco (26. September 2017)

Ich habe gerade den Auslieferungstermin für meinen neuen DW ausgemacht, nächsten Freitag hole ich den Passat in Wolfsburg ab.
Tips was man da unbedingt angucken sollte? 
Sachen wie Werksführung usw. sind leider nicht dabei (Konzernabholung), aber ich will privat noch nen halben tag dranhängen.

Danke


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2017)

In Wob?

Die Stadt selbst ist hässlich, da wüsste ich nicht was man sich ansehen muss.
Die sautostadt kann man sich ansehen, da gibts dann auch Werksführungen.

In der Gegend drum rum, hm, wo liegen denn deine Präferenzen? In welche Richtung musst du hinterher?


----------



## worco (26. September 2017)

Ich fahr danach nach Stuttgart.
Werksführungen habe ich gerade mal geguckt, gibts leider nur um 10.10, da meine Abholung 0945 ist passt das leider nicht. Muss man in den Turm oder reicht auch einfach ne Tageskarte und dann selber dort vor Ort rumgucken?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2017)

Du fährst mit einem Passat nach Stuttgart... ehhh ja....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2017)

woroc, so wirklich was in der Richtung ist mir nict bekannt.Die Türme sidn aber Abhollager, da ist kein Werk drin 

Einzig vielelicht die Autostadt mit dem Automuseum ist ggf. interessant. 
Ich bin da siche rzu abgestumpft, da ich hier wohne 

Ins Werk kommst du ohne Führung nicht rein.


----------



## worco (26. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst mit einem Passat nach Stuttgart... ehhh ja....



Konzern halt. Auf die netteren Autos habe ich ja bei Bedarf Zugriff.


----------



## worco (26. September 2017)

Okay, danke trotzdem.
Ich schau mal was ich online noch so finde


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst mit einem Passat nach Stuttgart... ehhh ja....



Was gibt's daran auszusetzen ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was gibt's daran auszusetzen ?


Das ist doch wohl offensichtlich.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl offensichtlich.



Wegen Abgas ? Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, sauberster Euro6 Motor


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wegen Abgas ? Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, sauberster Euro6 Motor


*epicfacepalm*


----------



## keinnick (26. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wegen Abgas ? Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, sauberster Euro6 Motor



Gemeint war wohl: Kontakt | Daimler


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Gemeint war wohl: Kontakt | Daimler


   


...btw wir haben grade einen AMG GTC. Warum macht man sowas? Das arme Auto. Bei 280 hebt das Softtop fast ab und man braucht Ohrenschützer wegen den Windgeräuschen. Entweder offener Prototyp Sportwagen mit Helm oder festes Dach.


----------



## HordyH (26. September 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, eher Vanos + Valvetronic, beim 3-Stufen VTec. Wobei Valvetronic ist ein Ersatz für die Drosselklappe (ändert den Hub der Ventile) und VTec ist in der Lage die Ventile abzuschalten.



Naja beim vtec wird der Ventilhub ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl geändert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *epicfacepalm*



Naja, Stuttgart, die Stadt der Grünversifften. Da war mein Gedanke nicht so weit weg 



HordyH schrieb:


> Naja beim vtec wird der Ventilhub ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl geändert.



Was dann einer "dummen" Valvetronic entsprechen würde


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2017)

Nockenwellenverstellung braucht man nicht, der Turbo drückt das auch so da rein.   Hauptsache ne Riesennocke ist da drin. Sportlicher Leerlauf mit inbegriffen.


----------



## Zeiss (26. September 2017)

Was soll eine "dumme Valvetronic" denn sein?


----------



## HordyH (26. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Naja, Stuttgart, die Stadt der Grünversifften. Da war mein Gedanke nicht so weit weg
> 
> 
> 
> Was dann einer "dummen" Valvetronic entsprechen würde



Valvetronic ist Stufenlos und ähnelt eher multiair, vtec kann nur nen kurzen oder langen hub


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was soll eine "dumme Valvetronic" denn sein?



Die nur zwei Werte annehmen könnte, wie vtec.



HordyH schrieb:


> Valvetronic ist Stufenlos und ähnelt eher multiair, vtec kann nur nen kurzen oder langen hub



s.o.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nockenwellenverstellung braucht man nicht, der Turbo drückt das auch so da rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein S3 würde sich dann wohl ziemlich bescheiden fahren


----------



## worco (26. September 2017)

Nen guter Freund von mir hat grade von Stuttgart nach Neckarsulm gewechselt und ist damit super Happy


----------



## Zeiss (26. September 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die nur zwei Werte annehmen könnte, wie vtec.



Du weißt schon, was Valvetronic ist oder?
Und was Vanos ist?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. September 2017)

Natürlich. 
Die Valvetronic würde dem vtec am nähesten kommen, da soweit ich weiß beim vtec in erster Linie der Ventilhub deutlich vergrößert wird.
Da hat die vanos nix zu melden.


----------



## cnytx (27. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WK6zilY0RM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte 


Das Honda V-TEC arbeitet mit zwei verschieden grossen Nocken pro Ein- und Auslassventil. Die grosse Nocke wird bei hohen Drehzahlen hydraulisch zugeschaltet, um einen grossen Ventilhub zu erhalten.

VANOS ist ein Phasenwandlersystem das die Steuerzeiten durch verdrehen der Nockenwelle ändert.

Das Valvetronic-System arbeitet mit stufenlosen Ventilhub

Aus einem bekannten Honda Forum:

"Das VTEC-System von Honda gibt es sowohl mit SOHC als auch mit DOHC. Dabei wird nicht die Nockenwelle verdreht (das macht BMW) sondern auf der Nockenwelle sind zusätzlich schärfere Nocken vorhanden. Die Drosselklappe kann dadurch nicht ersetzt werden. Bei DOHC (2 obenliegende Nockenwellen) werden alle 4 Ventile gesteuert, bei SOHC (1 obenliegende Nockenwelle) werden nur die Einlassventiele gesteuert.

Das geschieht bei einem bestimmten Umschaltpunkt, der von dem jeweiligen Hondamodell abhängig ist. So wird z.B. bei 5000rpm auf die schärfere Nocke umgeschaltet umgeschaltet. Es gibt nicht pro Ventil 2 Nocken, sondern für jedes Ventilpaar 3 Nocken, 2 für den unteren Drehzahlbereich und 1 "scharfe" für den oberen Drehzahlbereich. ES gibt jede SOHC Honda Motoren(alles 4Ventiler) auch mit VTEC

Ob SOHC oder DOHC, man braucht für einen 4Ventiler immer 4 Hebel, mit VTEC allerdings bei SOHC 5 und bei DOHC 6 Hebel.
Honda steuert mit VTEC VentilHub UND -zeit, allerdings nur in 2 Stufen.
BMW steuert mit VANOS Ventilsteuerzeit, und zwar stufenlos."


----------



## worco (29. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern auf dem Weg nach Frankreich


----------



## ForceOne (29. September 2017)

wie gerne ich mal mit so einem Teil ein Wochenende durch die Gegend heizen würde... mit dem 60 PS Fiesta macht das dann leider etwas weniger Spaß.


----------



## worco (29. September 2017)

Ach, das wird dann  auch schneller alt als man denkt, jedenfalls für den Alltag. Geht mir zumindestens so.
Aber ich will jetzt nicht motzen, gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Zeiss (29. September 2017)

Hey Leute, weißt einer, der wie Treibstoffschläuche herstellt? 
Brauche einpaar Meter davon und BMW will pro Meter 30€ sehen... die haben wohl einen Schaden. Die Größe wäre 8x13, mit Gewebeeinlage.


----------



## Verminaard (29. September 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Leute, weißt einer, der wie Treibstoffschläuche herstellt?
> Brauche einpaar Meter davon und BMW will pro Meter 30€ sehen... die haben wohl einen Schaden. Die Größe wäre 8x13, mit Gewebeeinlage.



Keine Ahnung was du genau suchst.
Bei uns im Betrieb arbeiten wir mit Hydraulikleitungen/Schlaeuchen.
Zulieferer sind Hansaflex (Apotheke, aber bei uns in der Stadt und zuverlaessig), Heitz und Eriks.
Bei Hansaflex hab ich auf die Schnelle gesehen, das die Treibstoffleitungen auch herstellen: HANSA-FLEX - Ol- und Kraftstoffschlauche

Ansonsten ergab die Googlesuche: kraftstoffschlauch - Google-Suche


----------



## s-icon (29. September 2017)

worco schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern 500km 911GTS gefahren(allerdings hauptsächlich Autobahn), Man war das Ding hart...Dagegen letzte Woche 4 Tage den Cayenne GTS, selbst auf Sport Plus war das Ding eine Sänfte.
> Unterschiedliche Autos und Motoren, schon klar, aber vom Preis ganz ähnlich und mittlerweile gebe ich auf das ganze "911 er ist ein super Alltagsauto" nichtsmehr. Ein normaler Carrera vllt, aber ansonsten muss man schon sehr leidensfähig sein.



Bin mit meinem Turbo S als Alltagsauto absolut zufrieden, komme damit auf 40tkm pa


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. September 2017)

Kraftstoffschlauch ist auch nicht gleich Kraftstoffschlauch. Diese richtig reudig billigen aus Egay sind so instabil, das die total aus der Form geraten sobald Druck drauf ist und überall scheuern. Man sieht das da Gewebe drin ist aber das ist wohl nur Show. 

Ich könnte Montag mal schauen was wir als Meterware nehmen, die Dinger sind auch bei 8 Bar noch total ok. ...und auf jeden Fall günstiger als 30€...

...und aufpassen falls man Biodiesel da durchlaufen lassen will, müssen das spezielle Schläuche sein. "Normale" Kraftstoffschläuche und Dichtungen machen das nicht mit. Bei Dichtungen nehme ich bei Reparaturen immer die Biodiesel O-Ringe, die sind deutlich langlebiger und härten nicht so schnell aus.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2017)

Die von BMW sind für 10Bar spezifiziert und haben einen Berstdruck von 20Bar, entsprechend auch die Temperatur.

Hab gerade bei MMT Industry was gefunden: klick mich


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2017)

Die sind aber nur temperaturfest bis 100C°.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2017)

Sollten, glaube ich, bis 140°C sein, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.

EDIT: Hab da was gefunden: klick mich 

EDIT2: Was man für einen schönen E36 Cabrio hinlegen muss ist schon knackig: klick mich oder klick mich


----------



## dsdenni (3. Oktober 2017)

Dafür das er (zumindest Bildern und Beschreibung nach zu urteilen) sauber ist und in nem gutem Zustand find ich das angemessen.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Oktober 2017)

Ja, sie stehen beide echt gut da.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2017)

Wobei die Sachen von diesem Jahr schon danach klingen als wurde dem Verkäufer soeben der Erhalt zu teuer.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Oktober 2017)

Was meinst Du? Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2017)

Woher weiss ich welche Scheinwerferbirnen in einem Subaru Justy G3X verbaut werden können?
Hab das Handbuch durchforstet, aber nix gefunden


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was meinst Du? Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch


Deine Schlauchthematik war auch nicht gemeint  .

Aber beim ersten E36:
Querlenker vorne (Meyle HD), Spurstangen mit Spurstangenköpfen (Meyle HD), Koppelstangen vorne (Meyle HD), Benzinfilter (Hengst)... Juli 2017
- neuer Heckdiffusor, komplette Handbremse mit Schutzblech und Radlager (ATE,BMW und SKF) hinten links erneuert, anschließende Achsvermessung...August 2017

Das Gewindefahrwerk hat wohl mittlerweile fast alles ausgeschlagen was es unterm Auto so gibt. Sicher alles reparierbar und einzeln nix sonderlich großes, aber jetzt verkaufen klingt schon nach kein Geld/Bock mehr das Ding am fahren zu halten (was ja nicht verwerflich ist und ich bei meinem letzten auch gemacht habe als sich das Ende des Verdecks abgezeichnet hat).


----------



## janni851 (3. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Woher weiss ich welche Scheinwerferbirnen in einem Subaru Justy G3X verbaut werden können?
> Hab das Handbuch durchforstet, aber nix gefunden



Ist ein Aufkleber im Motorraum? Ansonsten sagt Google für Abblendlicht/Fernlicht H4


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (3. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deine Schlauchthematik war auch nicht gemeint  .
> 
> Aber beim ersten E36:
> Querlenker vorne (Meyle HD), Spurstangen mit Spurstangenköpfen (Meyle HD), Koppelstangen vorne (Meyle HD), Benzinfilter (Hengst)... Juli 2017
> ...



Naja, der erste E36 hat auch 231tkm runter, dass da das Fahrwerk am Sack ist, geht absolut klar. Und das wurde halt komplett alles neugemacht. Ist halt viel gemacht worden, das stimmt.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ist ein Aufkleber im Motorraum? Ansonsten sagt Google für Abblendlicht/Fernlicht H4



Muss ich nachher mal schauen. 
Gibts da auch Begrenzungen/Probleme wegen der benötigten Leistung? Es gibt ja solche mit 55 & 60Watt.
Und sind die Lampenfassungen alle gleich?
Will mir ein Paar Osram Night Breaker einbauen.


----------



## fatlace (4. Oktober 2017)

So ich hab jetzt mein Winterauto endlich fertig, 1 Woche mit dem ding beschäfitigt gewesen
Beide Abläufe im Motorraum waren zu, und die Karre ist voller Wasser gelaufen, erstmal mit dem Nasssauger 8L Wasser rausgesaugt
Alles auseinander nehmen und versuchen das Filz unter dem Teppich trocken zu kriegen, dachte ich leg das einfach bei Sonne raus und das trocknet in 1-2 tagen schon, aber puste kuchen
der Filz war schon so voller Wasser gesaugt und schon um die 20Kg schwer
hab das dann alles mit auf Arbeit geschleppt und vor einem riesen gebläse gelegt, da ist es dann auch nach 6 Stunden endlich mal getrocknet
Neue Batterie, bremsen vorne und hinten neu, Achsmanschetten  und heute gab es dann die neue Plakette
Handelt sich übrigens um einen Polo 6n2.
Jetzt kann ich den Golf endlich in der Halle abstellen und an dem ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigen


----------



## dsdenni (4. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Muss ich nachher mal schauen.
> Gibts da auch Begrenzungen/Probleme wegen der benötigten Leistung? Es gibt ja solche mit 55 & 60Watt.
> Und sind die Lampenfassungen alle gleich?
> Will mir ein Paar Osram Night Breaker einbauen.


Sind gleich solang du H4 kaufst.


Habe selber H4 Osram Night Breaker, kann sie empfehlen


----------



## janni851 (4. Oktober 2017)

Normalerweise machst du mit den Night Breaker nichts falsch. 

Ich selbst fahre im Astra Philips Extreme Vision. Einfach weil es die Racing Vision nicht in H1 gibt und ich in Abblend- und Fernlicht die gleichen Birnen haben wollte [emoji28]

Heute morgen wollte mir meine RDKS erzählen, rechts vorn wäre zu wenig Luft drin. Wird wohl langsam nachts kalt für die Sommerreifen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

fatlace schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt mein Winterauto endlich fertig, 1 Woche mit dem ding beschäfitigt gewesen


Warum gibst du so viel Geld für deinen Golf aus, wenn du den eh nur ein halbes Jahr fährst?  Versteh ich irgendwie nicht.
Ist doch kein Auto von 1960 was in der Nähe von Wasser sofort an zu gammeln fängt.


----------



## fatlace (4. Oktober 2017)

Weil das Auto günstiger als neue Winterreifen war, er ist außerdem dauerhaft angemeldet, da kann ich ihn bei schönen Wetter trotzdem noch fahren
und wen mal Schnee liegt, tut das der Lippe vorne nicht so gut, die alleine Kostet schon die hälfte von dem Winter Auto


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2017)

@TBF: Du wolltest wegen dem Benzinschlauch schauen  Und ich habe noch etwas anderes gefunden: klick mich

Passt?


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mich jetzt für Ganzjahresreifen entschieden, kann mir da jemand "vernünftige" empfehlen?


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für Ganzjahresreifen entschieden, kann mir da jemand "vernünftige" empfehlen?



*Kleber*
*Quadraxer 2

Preis Leistung sehr gut.


*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

Da würde ich auf die großen 3-4 gehen:
Conti, Michelin, Goodyear und ggf. Dunlop, wobei Conti da wohl mit am besten ist.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

Oder mal hier gucken (gerade gesehen)

Ganzjahresreifen-Test 2017: 25 Reifen im Vergleich - autobild.de


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke ich vertraue da einfach dem Testurteil, demnach sind die *Goodyear*
*Vector 4Seasons Gen-2* , die besten. Der erste Shop verkauft die Dinger für 50€ Stk., da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

Welche Größe brauchst du denn 175er?


----------



## Flybarless (4. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich denke ich vertraue da einfach dem Testurteil, demnach sind die *Goodyear*
> *Vector 4Seasons Gen-2* , die besten. Der erste Shop verkauft die Dinger für 50€ Stk., da kann man nicht meckern.



Einen Vorgänger davon hatte ich mal auf einen Kleinwagen. Die waren gut. Sowohl im Trockenen als auch auf Schnee.


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

@aloha: 175/65/R14 
@flybarless: bisher halt immer sommer- und winterreifen gehabt, aber neue Felgen + Ventil für RDKS und Reifen sind mir aktuell doch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für Ganzjahresreifen entschieden, kann mir da jemand "vernünftige" empfehlen?



"Ganzjahresreifen" und "vernünftig" schließt sich aus


----------



## janni851 (4. Oktober 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> "Ganzjahresreifen" und "vernünftig" schließt sich aus



Nach aktuellen Tests wohl nicht mehr…


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

hab ja schon vernünftig in Anführungszeichen gesetzt 

Die Tests stimmen mich aktuell aber tatsächlich recht positiv


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Nach aktuellen Tests wohl nicht mehr…



Welche Tests ? Bislang kenne ich nicht einen Allwetterreifen, der auch nur ansatzweise mit einem guten Sommerreifen und Winterreifen mithält.

@ForceOne, was ist denn deine jährliche Fahrleistung ?


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

im kommenden jahr vermutlich 15-20tkm


----------



## janni851 (4. Oktober 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Welche Tests ? Bislang kenne ich nicht einen Allwetterreifen, der auch nur ansatzweise mit einem guten Sommerreifen und Winterreifen mithält.
> 
> @ForceOne, was ist denn deine jährliche Fahrleistung ?



Der aktuelle in der Autobild. Hat mich sich verwundert. Aloha hat den glaube hier verlinkt.

Die prognostizieren sogar Neuwagenauslieferungen auf Allwetterreifen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle in der Autobild. Hat mich sich verwundert. Aloha hat den glaube hier verlinkt.
> 
> Die prognostizieren sogar Neuwagenauslieferungen auf Allwetterreifen.
> 
> ...



Neuwagen gibts doch schon lange auf Allwetterreifen, also bei Ford auf jeden Fall.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> im kommenden jahr vermutlich 15-20tkm



Dann lohnen sich die mal so gar nicht 



janni851 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle in der Autobild. Hat mich sich verwundert. Aloha hat den glaube hier verlinkt.
> 
> Die prognostizieren sogar Neuwagenauslieferungen auf Allwetterreifen.



Allwetterreifen gegen Allwetterreifen testen, ohne Winter/Sommerreifen mit einzubeziehen ? Seeehr objektiv das Ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## janni851 (4. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Neuwagen gibts doch schon lange auf Allwetterreifen, also bei Ford auf jeden Fall.



Ich habe bisher alle auf Saisonreifen bekommen 🤷*♂️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher alle auf Saisonreifen bekommen 路*♂️
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass man mittlerweile die Wahl hat.


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann lohnen sich die mal so gar nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Allwetterreifen gegen Allwetterreifen testen, ohne Winter/Sommerreifen mit einzubeziehen ? Seeehr objektiv das Ganze



Budget lässt die 600€+ für dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr zu, und auf Sommerreifen wollte ich nicht durch den Winter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

Wahlweise mag das sein, was AutoBild aussagen will ist aber, dass angeblich wohl demnächst standardmäßig Allwetterreifen drauf kommen könnten. Halte ich aber für nur bedingt sinnig, denn bei Dienstwagen istd ie Fahrleistung auch so hoch, dass sich das durchaus lohnt, 2 Sätze zu nutzen. Und leider kannst du bei Neuwagen zu nem großen Teil von Dienstwagen ausgehen in D.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wahlweise mag das sein, was AutoBild aussagen will ist aber, dass angeblich wohl demnächst standardmäßig Allwetterreifen drauf kommen könnten. Halte ich aber für nur bedingt sinnig, denn bei Dienstwagen istd ie Fahrleistung auch so hoch, dass sich das durchaus lohnt, 2 Sätze zu nutzen. Und leider kannst du bei Neuwagen zu nem großen Teil von Dienstwagen ausgehen in D.



Aber bei z.B. 100 Dienstwagen macht das 400 Räder wo eingelagert und gewechselt werden müssen.
Bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber gabs darum nur Ganzjahresreifen.


----------



## Flybarless (4. Oktober 2017)

Bei Klein und Kompaktwagen, ohne besondere Sportliche Ambitionen und so und wenn man nicht gerade
in den Bergen wohnt kommt man mit guten Allwetterreifen schon gut zurecht. Auf höher motorisierten und
vor allem schwereren Fahrzeugen halte ich von Allwetterreifen auch heute noch Abstand bzw. gibt es in solchen
Reifendimensionen überhaupt keine auf dem Markt (schon für meinen 3er Compact gibt es garkeine Allwettereifen...).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Aber bei z.B. 100 Dienstwagen macht das 400 Räder wo eingelagert und gewechselt werden müssen.
> Bei meinem alten Arbeitgeber gabs darum nur Ganzjahresreifen.



Die Einlagerung ist trotzdem wesentlich günstiger als ständig Allwetterreifen tauschen zu müssen


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TBF: Du wolltest wegen dem Benzinschlauch schauen


Au mist total drüber weggekommen. Ich gucke gleich nachem mittag.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> "Ganzjahresreifen" und "vernünftig" schließt sich aus


+1 
Davon abgesehen das man keinen Grip hat, sind die auch ständig runter.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (4. Oktober 2017)

Finde die Allwetterreifen ganz interessant. Kenne jetzt schon mehrere die auf die Dinger schwören... Bin jetzt bisher nur mal normal mit Allwetterreifen gefahren, konnte da keine Nach- oder Vorteile beim Bremsen oder in der Kurvengeschwindigkeit feststellen. Interessant wird es da wohl eher bei 40°C oder mehr. 

Mir kommen sie trotzdem nicht aufs Auto, ich will mindestens zwei paar Felgen


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

Falls jemand Stahlfelgen + RDKS Ventile rumfliegen hat und mir die günstig vermacht, dann überlege ich mir das mit den Winterreifen noch mal. Aber das günstigste was ich bisher so gefunden habe liegt im komplettpaket bei rund 600 €.

Ihr macht mich da ganz nervös mit den Ganzjahresreifen


----------



## usernamepleasehere (4. Oktober 2017)

Würde da mal in größeren FB-Gruppen fragen, da hatte ich bisher immer Erfolg


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

Du fährst doch nen JA8?
Kompletträder: Stahlfelgen mit Winterreifen für Ford FIESTA - ReifenDirekt.de


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

@Chris: Da sind dann keine Ventile fürs RDKS dabei


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

doch unten bei 109€ fürs komplettrad, beim 75er natürlich nicht.


----------



## ForceOne (4. Oktober 2017)

ich sehe da keine Option um die Ventile hinzuzufügen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TBF: Du wolltest wegen dem Benzinschlauch schauen  Und ich habe noch etwas anderes gefunden: klick mich
> 
> Passt?


Hab mal geguckt... unsere Kraftstoffschläuche als Meterware sind alle Contitech nach DIN  73379. Mehr steht da nicht drauf, keine Teilenummer oder so. Sind alle mit E10 und Biodiesel Eignung.

8x13 haben wir auch irgendwie in keinem Auto verbaut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> ich sehe da keine Option um die Ventile hinzuzufügen.



wah, scheiß seite, es ist wirklich weg.

such einfahc bei denen mal mit deinem Auto, eigentlich sollet es da bei knapp 450€ Kompletträder für deinen geben.


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Oktober 2017)

Allwetter Reifen sind heutzutage schon ganz gut. Klar ist es kein Vergleich zu einem reinen  Winterreifen oder ein reiner Sommerreifen aber auch da gibt es Reifen die nix taugen. Ebenso taugt auch nicht jeder Reifen auf jedem Fahrzeug. Was auf einem gut funktioniert, ist auf einem anderen nicht gut wie beim Motorrad.
Man muss halt auch abwägen wer wo und wie usw.
Jemand der beruflich viel fährt und Strecke macht ist mit einem reinen Winterreifen sicher besser bedient.
Fährt man weniger muss es nicht zwingend sein. 
Ebenso ist man in schneereichen Gebieten mit Bergen sicher auch unterwegs als in Flachen recht trockenen Regionen. 

Einem Fahranfänger, der nicht die rutiene besitzt auch mal so nen Karren wieder einzufangen und noch sehr übermütig reagiert ist ein reiner bezogener Reifen wohl auch eher ans Herz zu legen.

Früher hab ich auch immer gezielt Reifen gewählt. Auf den Wintergurken Winterreifen, auf den Turbos gabs die damals guten Dunlops oder 888er.

Waren bei regen ******** aber auf dem Trockenen ungeschlagen.

Damals hab ich aber auch immer nur digitales Feuer gemacht.
Voll Gas oder voll kein Gas 

Ich fahre seit Jahren nur noch Geländewagen. Diese Ganzjährig mit MT-Reifen. 
MT haben bis dato eine M+S Kennung aber kein Schneeflocken Symbol.
Hat bisher immer gereicht für das was ich fahre. Ich bin aber mit den Fahrzeugen eher der Cruiser und fahre Max 120 über Land oder 140 auf Strecke.
Alles darüber schlürft dann zu ordentlich 
Bei den MT ist die M+S Kennung auch nur drauf weil man die eben als 160km/h Reifen auch auf Fahrzeugen fahren kann die schneller eingetragen sind .. das dann eben mit 160er Aufkleber.

Mein Pickup ist nur 190 eingetragen zB.

Ab 2018 gibt es da eine neue Regelung, das man M+S nur noch im Winter fahren darf, sofern da auch das Schneeflocken Synbol drauf ist. 

Es gibt dann eine Übergangsregelung das man auch ohne Flocke noch bis 2024 oder 26? Fahren darf, sofern die DOT vor 2018 ist.
Aus diesem Grund werd ich dieses Jahr noch 1 Satz Reifen einlagern oder 2


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

Jibbomat schrieb:


> Es gibt dann eine Übergangsregelung das man auch ohne Flocke noch bis 2024 oder 26? Fahren darf, sofern die DOT vor 2018 ist.
> Aus diesem Grund werd ich dieses Jahr noch 1 Satz Reifen einlagern oder 2


*epicfacepalm*
Kauf doch gleich runderneuerte Chinareifen mit 0,5mm Profil, die schon derbe Risse haben. Reifen absichtlich durchhärten ist das dümmste was ich seit langem gehört habe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2017)

Tbf, ach quatsch, einlagern fürs Aushärten ist ok, wenn die hinterher auf die HA kommen für Donuts


----------



## fatlace (4. Oktober 2017)

allwetterreifen hatte ich aufm civic, wen sie neu sind, dann sind die ok, aber wen die hälfte vom profil weg sind, kannste die inne tonne kloppen.
so meine erfahrungen, ist aber auch schon 5jahre her das ich die gefahren bin.
waren damals welche von hankook


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> *epicfacepalm*
> Kauf doch gleich runderneuerte Chinareifen mit 0,5mm Profil, die schon derbe Risse haben. Reifen absichtlich durchhärten ist das dümmste was ich seit langem gehört habe.



Kannst dir an die Birne klatschen solange es dir Belieben mag.

Deinem Post entnehme ich das du davon wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung hast.

Wenn du einen Reifen beim Händler kaufst, zählt der bis zu 5 Jahre nach Herstellung (DOT) als neureifen.

Wenn der entsprechend gelagert wird ist das überhaupt kein Thema. 
Meine Reifen haben jetzt nach 4 Jahren und 70.000 Laufleistung noch immer 1,5cm  Profil.
Ich schmeiß die bei 1cm restprofil runter also in ca 10000 km dann zieh ich neue auf und einen Satz gelagert. 

Hab da kein Stress damit. 
Ich fahre Allrad Geländewagen und keine Schleuder die ich auf 280 beschleunigen muss.  
Das sind 2 paar stiefel.  Zudem  hab den Mist mal gelernt und mache den blödsinn seit über 20 Jahren.
Also so blödsinnig kann der Spaß nicht sein. 
Ich brauche keine 33“ Winterreifen  und bin mit M+S MT bestens unterwegs.

Da braucht mir auch keiner von den Eierköpfen mit so schwachsinnigen  Regelungen kommen die für gehirnsmputierte Möchtegernschumis gedacht sind.

Die Bereifung reicht mir dann auch, bis ich meinen Flurschädigenden großvolumigen dreckigen Diesel ohne Partikelfilter dann eh nicht mehr fahren darf.
Danach gibt es dann halt einen fetten schmutzigen und stinkenden v8 Benziner


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

Jibbomat schrieb:


> Kannst dir an die Birne klatschen solange es dir Belieben mag.
> 
> Deinem Post entnehme ich das du davon wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung hast.
> 
> ...


Wer so doof ist und einen 5 Jahre alten Reifen als neu kauft, der muss halt damit leben. Nur weil es eine Regelung ist, bedeutet es ja nicht automatisch das es gut ist.

Allrad Geländewagen müssen nicht bremsen? Hmm komisch. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das man mit so einem Allradgeländelagen die Fußgänger ohne große Beschädigung plattfahren kann. Sind ja meistens so schöne dicke und stabile Stoßstangen dran. Fußgänger läuft über die Straße -> Bremsen? -> Ne schaffe ich eh nicht mit meinen 15 Jahre alten ultra rutschigen Holzreifen -> wieder aufs Gas -> klatsch!

Aber natürlich bei Allradgeländewagen ist ja alles anders. Wahrscheinlich findest du mitlerweile einen 50 Meter 100-0 Bremsweg auf trockener Straße sogar gut, weil du es nicht gewohnt bist wie ein anständiger Reifen fährt. Vielleicht rutscht du ja mal wegen deiner mangelhaften Reifen auf einen Abhang mit deinem Rammbock Geländewagen zu und denkst dann über diese Unterhaltung nach. Da bringen die dicken Stoßstangen herzlich wenig.


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Oktober 2017)

Naja, hier liegt kaum Schnee.
Der Karren bremst mehr als ausreichend.
Fahrweise ist den Umständen angepasst.
Und wenn es gar nicht gehen würde hab ich genug Alternativen vor Ort um von a nach b zu kommen.

Theoretisch mitreden kann jeder. 
Selbst probieren um sich ein Bild zu machen wäre da sinnvoller.

Mit aber auch egal. Muss mich da nicht rechtfertigen. 
Funktioniert bei mir auch mit Notbremsung und fertig.

Außerdem ist das kein Unterschied ob der Fußgänger an meiner stossstange abprallt oder ob bei so einer Flachen Plastikstossstange die Gebeine abknicken oder es den Kamerad oben drüber zieht.

Das Resultat dürfte das selbe sein.

Um falls ich mal den Abgrund runter fahr.. wie so oft...

Dreh ich um und fahr wieder hoch


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

Jibbomat schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das kein Unterschied ob der Fußgänger an meiner stossstange abprallt oder ob bei so einer Flachen Plastikstossstange die Gebeine abknicken oder es den Kamerad oben drüber zieht.


Mit dem Unterschied das die Plastikstoßstange 10 Meter vor dem Fußgänger zum stehen kommt, weil da keine 15 Jahre durchgereiften Rutschgummis montiert sind.


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Oktober 2017)

Na dann fahr ich halt drüber...

Außerdem hab ich weder nen rammschutz und keine metallstossstange 

Nur so ne schnöde plastikstossstange 

Aber die bremst dann ja auch 15 Meter davor.

Man du klingst wie so ein grüner
Oder wie einer der bei Schneedecke noch 150 fahren muss bei 4cm Abstand. 
Lass gut sein . Bin 20 Jahre unfallfrei in der Konstellation  und da waren Winter noch Winter 

Bin raus hier.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hab mal geguckt... unsere Kraftstoffschläuche als Meterware sind alle Contitech nach DIN  73379. Mehr steht da nicht drauf, keine Teilenummer oder so. Sind alle mit E10 und Biodiesel Eignung.
> 
> 8x13 haben wir auch irgendwie in keinem Auto verbaut.



Okay, also heißt die Norm 73379. Dann müsste ja das hier eigentlich passen: klick mich 125°C und 10Bar, passt würde ich sagen.



Jibbomat schrieb:


> Bin raus hier.



Danke.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ansonsten sagt Google für Abblendlicht/Fernlicht H4



Ich habe Heute den Motorraum abgesucht, aber nix gefunden. Auf den Scheinwerfern hats zwar Kleber, aber da steht nix was wie ne Beschreibung für Lampen aussieht.
Kann ich google vertrauen und einfach H4 bestellen?


----------



## janni851 (4. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ich habe Heute den Motorraum abgesucht, aber nix gefunden. Auf den Scheinwerfern hats zwar Kleber, aber da steht nix was wie ne Beschreibung für Lampen aussieht.
> Kann ich google vertrauen und einfach H4 bestellen?



Kannst du die aktuelle evtl. mal ausbauen und schauen? H4 müsste 3 größere Pins haben. Das kann man auf Bildern ganz gut vergleichen. Aber ansonsten würde ich Google in der Beziehung vertrauen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Okay, also heißt die Norm 73379. Dann müsste ja das hier eigentlich passen: klick mich 125°C und 10Bar, passt würde ich sagen.


Der sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Kannst du die aktuelle evtl. mal ausbauen und schauen? H4 müsste 3 größere Pins haben. Das kann man auf Bildern ganz gut vergleichen. Aber ansonsten würde ich Google in der Beziehung vertrauen.



Also im Handbuch ist genau so ein Stecker abgebildet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bestell die mal, sonst wars dann einfach Lehrgeld ^^


----------



## janni851 (4. Oktober 2017)

Ziemlich sicher H4[emoji106][emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (4. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du nur einen Spiegel/eine Birne für Abblend und Fernlicht hast, ists ne H4, wenns zwei einzelne Lampen sind müsstens H7 und H1/3 sein.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

Ist nur eine drin. Sogar noch ne Glühbirne. 
Bin auf die Neuen gespannt.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Ist nur eine drin. Sogar noch ne Glühbirne.
> Bin auf die Neuen gespannt.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe


Versprech dir jetzt aber kein Matrix LED Licht davon.  Die sind auf jeden Fall heller aber ein H4 Scheinwerfer bleibt immer eine Funzel. Mit besseren Birnen ist es immerhin akzeptabel bei Dunkelheit zu fahren.


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Versprech dir jetzt aber kein Matrix LED Licht davon.  Die sind auf jeden Fall heller aber ein H4 Scheinwerfer bleibt immer eine Funzel. Mit besseren Birnen ist es immerhin akzeptabel bei Dunkelheit zu fahren.



MatrixLED bin ich noch nie gefahren und vermisse es somit auch nicht ^^
Wie gesagt, jetzt ist wirklich noch eine Glühbirne drin. Die Halogendinger werden da schon ein Stück besser sein.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2017)

Halogen besagt nur etwas über die Gasfüllung. Eine Glühfadenlampe bleibt es.
Es gibt zwar mittlerweile auch LED-Ersatz, aber leider passt das Leichtbild nicht zu nem alten Scheinwerfer (ergo bekommt man zwar helle Punkte aber keine Bereichsausleuchtung).


----------



## taks (4. Oktober 2017)

Aber soweit mir das geläufig ist, haben Halogenbirnen bei gleichem Verbrauch ne bessere Lichtausbeute. Oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Oktober 2017)

In Autoscheinwerfern sind aber seit 30 Jahren mindestens nur noch Halogen Birnen drin... ...zumindest bei allen Autos die nicht aus China, Indien o.ä. kommen.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2017)

Eben. Nur sieht man einem Leuchtmittel eben gar nicht an ob es Halogen gefüllt oder vakuumiert ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zukunft... 
Ich sehe da ein sehr erfolgreiches Geschäftsmodell, wenn es mehr E-Autos gibt.

...immerhin reduziert man so den CO2 Ausstoß erheblich.  Der Generator läuft mit Vergaser(schön fett) und ohne Kat. Da dürften dann nur noch 6-7% CO2 rauskommen und nicht mehr ~15% wie bei einem top aktuellen PKW.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich fand die Version mit Dachgepäckträger und dem Generator auf dem Selbigen noch besser, da konnte man während der Fahrt laden


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich fand die Version mit Dachgepäckträger und dem Generator auf dem Selbigen noch besser, da konnte man während der Fahrt laden


BMW erlaubt laden während der Fahrt?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Oktober 2017)

Macht das Auto beim rekuperieren doch auch!?!
Außerdem ist der I3 ein "unpassendes" beispiel. Den gibt es wenigstens mit reichweitenverlängerer, auch wenn der teuer ist und nur 120km bringt, da nur 9L-tank. (bei größerem tank soll der glaub ich nicht mehr als e-Auto gelten)
Ich finde  aber immer wieder die frappierende ähnlichkeit zum A2 lustig. Der war zu seiner zeit ja immer gescholten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Macht das Auto beim rekuperieren doch auch!?!


Nein, da wird nicht über den Onboard Lader geladen, sondern über die Leistungselektronik vom E-Motor.

Sobald man in einem Tesla oder Daimler nen Ladekabel drinstecken hat, bewegt der sich nicht vom Fleck. Bei anderen Herstellern habe ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2017)

TBF, ob das ohne Modifikation geht, hab ich nicht geprüft, es war nur ein Bild und in meinen Augen zum gut schmunzeln


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich finde  aber immer wieder die frappierende ähnlichkeit zum A2 lustig. Der war zu seiner zeit ja immer gescholten...


Audi A2, BMW C1 und der Smart waren alle gute Ansätze den Individualverkehr sparsamer zu machen und damit ihrer Zeit vorraus. 
Durchgehalten hat es nur Smart aber dann auch den Nachfolger in erster Linie wieder als "normalen" Kleinwagen gebaut. Den Rest hat man sogar ganz eingestampft statt die z.T. sogar fertigen Varianten mit neuem Antrieb nach zu schieben. Wirklich absurd aber halt die Folge wenn man kurzfristig Profit für die Aktionäre liefern muss.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Oktober 2017)

Wobei SMART auch noch eine Nische bedient, die man selbst als erster versorgt hat.

Die Kiste wäre mir aber als Auto für mehr als 1-2 Tage zu nervig vom Motor.
Andererseits ist so n Micro einfach praktisch, wenn es etwas enger zugeht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> BMW erlaubt laden während der Fahrt?



Laden nicht, aber Batteriekapazität halten.
Man kann den mit Range Extender aber auch komplett leer fahren und der RE hält den Akku dann bei ein paar Prozent Restladung.
Der ist dann aber irre laut und säuft richtig.

Bei Hybrid Fahrzeugen kann man den Akku bei der Fahrt laden.


----------



## JaniZz (9. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei SMART auch noch eine Nische bedient, die man selbst als erster versorgt hat.
> 
> Die Kiste wäre mir aber als Auto für mehr als 1-2 Tage zu nervig vom Motor.
> Andererseits ist so n Micro einfach praktisch, wenn es etwas enger zugeht.


Habe mir erst letzte Woche einen gekauft [emoji14]
 für den Alltag einfach der perfekte Kompromiss. 

War vorher auch skeptisch dem Auto gegenüber,  aber nach der ersten Probefahrt war ich positiv überrascht. 

Mehr brauche ich nicht für meinen arbeitsweg und mal irgendwo shoppen fahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Oktober 2017)

Im Ruhrgebiet ist das sicher auch passig, ich wohne auf dem Land, in jede richtung min. 30km zur größeren Stadt, wirklich große Städte sind erst bei 60km plus...
Dazu hab ich zwei Hunde, ...
Kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, ich bekomm die Dinger aber öfter mal in Spanien als Leihwagen, und die 30km zum Kunden und Zurück, inkl. dem engen Parkplatz da, geht das wirklich gut, keine frage.


----------



## Lee (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich durfte jetzt öfter mal einen Renault Twizzy fahren, man ist das Ding geil 
Und jeder mag dich mit dem Ding


----------



## dsdenni (9. Oktober 2017)

Solang man sich das Fenster-DLC bei Renault mit runterlädt, kann man sowas wohl mal fahren


----------



## Sebastian95 (9. Oktober 2017)

Mein Fenster DLC liegt noch in der Halle ohne fahren geht grad noch


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2017)

@TheBagFrag: Kannst Du mir bitte die Daten der vorderen Bremsanlage von einem R230 SL55 AMG geben/besorgen? Hast Du auch die Brembo Teilenummer parat?  Speziell geht es mir um die Abmessungen vom Sattel.  Danke.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Oktober 2017)

Anfang nächsten Jahres werde ich (beruflich) versetzt, von meiner ruhigen Außenstelle in die Hauptzentrale. 
d.h. im Umkehrschluss ich fahre dann nicht mehr 90km täglich --> sondern nur noch *7*km.
Daher wird sich mein lieb gewonnener Diesel nicht mehr lohnen.......und ich werde mich vermutlich nächstes Jahr nach was anderem umsehen......wenn ich was finde, mir gefällt momentan nix.
Das einzig Gute, hab meinen Opel-Mechaniker nach den Risiken des Kurzstreckenbetriebes gefragt, seiner Aussage nach, bei dem Motor, sehr überschaubar....der DPF wird öfter mal eine Reinigung im Display ankündigen, welche man dann wirklich zu Ende fahren soll, sonst ist wohl nix zu beachten, und bei knapp einem Dutzend Kundenfahrzeuge mit dem ähnlichen Streckenprofil gab es wohl auch keine Probleme.

Mal gucken was das wird.


----------



## Lee (10. Oktober 2017)

Wie wäre es mit nem Moped, E-bike oder einfach Fahrrad? 7km sind doch nix. Twizzy kann ich auch empfehlen, wenns n Dach haben soll

Allgemein wäre ich an deiner Stelle eher froh nicht mehr so viel Pendeln zu müssen?


----------



## aloha84 (10. Oktober 2017)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nem Moped, E-bike oder einfach Fahrrad? 7km sind doch nix. Twizzy kann ich auch empfehlen, wenns n Dach haben soll
> 
> Allgemein wäre ich an deiner Stelle eher froh nicht mehr so viel Pendeln zu müssen?



Weniger fahren --> ist natürlich gut bzw. günstig.(zeitlich, finanziell)
Aber die 8-10 Stunden am Hauptstandort --> Oberstress!

Im Frühling, Sommer würde ich oft aufs Fahrrad wechseln.
Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich deshalb "kein" Auto mehr fahre und brauche, immer mal muss ich Dienstfahrten mit dem Wagen machen und jedes bzw. mindestens jedes zweite Wochende fahren wir Leute und Familie besuchen, das sind meistens ca.200 km und manchmal ca. 800km.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TheBagFrag: Kannst Du mir bitte die Daten der vorderen Bremsanlage von einem R230 SL55 AMG geben/besorgen? Hast Du auch die Brembo Teilenummer parat?  Speziell geht es mir um die Abmessungen vom Sattel.  Danke.


Da werde ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen können. Über das Teileprogramm kann ich nur die Mercedes Teilenummer, Preis und Gewicht einsehen. ...so nen Sattel haben wir auch nicht am Lager...


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2017)

It sucks........

Kannst du mir wenigstens sagen, ob der Sattel von der "originalen" 360x36 Scheibe derselbe ist wie der von der 380x36 (ist wohl ein AMG Performance Package oder sowas)?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Oktober 2017)

Das könnte ich morgen mal gucken.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2017)

Cool, danke dir. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es 380 oder 390mm waren... aber das siehst du ja dann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2017)

Die Bremssättel vom AMG Performance Paket haben eine andere Teilenummer. Das sind ja feste Sättel von daher sind die Befestigungen zum Achsschenkel länger bei größeren Scheiben, weil nicht mit Adaptern gearbeitet wird.

Größen von der Scheibe sind keine angegeben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2017)

Gib mal die Teilenummern der Scheiben, da kann man auf Ebay oft nach suchen und findet ggf. Größenangaben.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Bremssättel vom AMG Performance Paket haben eine andere Teilenummer. Das sind ja feste Sättel von daher sind die Befestigungen zum Achsschenkel länger bei größeren Scheiben, weil nicht mit Adaptern gearbeitet wird.
> 
> Größen von der Scheibe sind keine angegeben.



Ach Mist, der Adapter vom Sattel zum Achsschenkel wird nicht als ein Extrateil behandelt, das ist doof.

Also die Serienscheibe vom SL55 AMG ist 360x36 groß. Die SL55 mit Performance Bremse ist 390x36. ich schätze trotzdem, dass es derselbe Sattel ist...


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Gib mal die Teilenummern der Scheiben, da kann man auf Ebay oft nach suchen und findet ggf. Größenangaben.


Scheiben vorn
Serie A 219 421 02 12
PP A 230 421 12 12

Sättel vorn
Serie A 003 420 77 83 - A 003 420 78 83
PP A 003 420 79 83 - A 003 420 80 83

Klötze vorn
Serie A 007 420 53 20
PP 004 420 84 20


----------



## worco (11. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe am Freitag meinen lahmen XC60 abgegeben und dafür den Passat übernommen. Habe jetzt ca 1300 km, bisher ganz gut. Stauassi fand ich richtig cool, hat gut funktioniert, Windgeräusche sind lauter als erwartet. FW ist auch mit den 19Zöllern und auf "Sport" Setting gut zu fahren. Der 2.0 TSI säuft aber ordentlich, bei meinem normalen Fahrprofil zwischen 11 und 12 litern, denke bei längeren AB-Fahrten geht da auch noch deutlich mehr. Aber Platz hat er ohne Ende und dafür wollte ich ihn ja


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2017)

Oh, ist der weiße 911er nicht mehr in dem Kasten?
Netter Wagen, aber wieso mit Benziner?


----------



## worco (11. Oktober 2017)

Weil ich mal wieder nen Benziner im Alltag fahren wollte,das ist alles.


----------



## Falk (11. Oktober 2017)

Über wie viel Leistung reden wir da? > 11L mit nem 2 Liter Motor kommt mir irgendwie viel vor...


----------



## Nightmare09 (11. Oktober 2017)

...ist egal, solange er eine Tankkarte hat [emoji51]


----------



## worco (11. Oktober 2017)

Nur 220PS(und ich fahr noch halb im Einfahrmodus), aber wie Nightmare schon sagt...


----------



## Nightmare09 (11. Oktober 2017)

[emoji1303] Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Das ist aber echt viel, bin mit meinem Octavia und im Prinzip dem gleichen Motor, bei ~8L.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2017)

die ersten 2000-3000km würde ich verbrauchstechnishc nicht überbewerten. Und mit wieviel Gepäck, luten, welchem Reifen, Temperaturen, ...

Wenn der Schnitt über 20.000km so bleibt, wäre es mist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2017)

worco schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normalerweise sollte der Verbrauch geringer sein.
In welchen Geschwindigkeitsbereichen fährst du meistens ?
12l klingen nach ziemlich viel Volllast Anteil.
Und Glückwunsch zum Passat, die Farbe kommt immer sehr gut ivm R-Line


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2017)

Volllast und nur 12 l??


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oh, ist der weiße 911er nicht mehr in dem Kasten?
> Netter Wagen, aber wieso mit Benziner?


Wer fährt freiwillig Diesel? 



Falk schrieb:


> Über wie viel Leistung reden wir da? > 11L mit nem 2 Liter Motor kommt mir irgendwie viel vor...


Mein 2.0 TFSI hat auf die im Moment ~6500 km auch einen Verbrauch von 11,7L/100km.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn der Schnitt über 20.000km so bleibt, wäre es mist.


Ist doch top. Wenn der Tank leer ist, dann macht man den wieder voll. So viel Zeit nimmt das auch nicht in Anspruch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Volllast und nur 12 l??



Nochmal nachlesen bitte  -> "ziemlich viel Volllast Anteil"
Und da passen dann die 12l 

Wo wir gerade beim Verbrauch sind: Beim Trackday vor zwei Wochen lag ich mit dem Z4 (knapp 200ps) übrigens bei 17,7l im Schnitt, bei "Messer zwischen den Zähnen" Fahrweise.


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich komm bei chilligen 130-140 auf der AB gerade so unter 10L


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich komm bei chilligen 130-140 auf der AB gerade so unter 10L



Mit was für einem Auto ?


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2017)

Alfa 159 ti Tbi


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2017)

Dann ist der aber ganz schön durstig für seinen Hubraum


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2017)

Ja aber das hab ich ja gewusst. Liegt aber auch an den „großen“ schweren Rädern.

235 / 40 R19


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Oktober 2017)

Naja gut, ob die Reifen jetzt wirklich so krass beeinflussen.
Hab bei meinem im Verbrauch zum Beispiel keinen Unterschied gemerkt nachdem ich von 205/55R16 auf 225/40R18 gewechselt hab.


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe Räder geschrieben die originalen 19“ Alfa Felgen sind ziemlich schwer


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ja aber das hab ich ja gewusst. Liegt aber auch an den „großen“ schweren Rädern.
> 
> 235 / 40 R19



Eher am Motor/Fahrzeug 
Mein 35er verbraucht bei einer längeren Autobahnfahrt mit 150km/h so um 9-10l (235/265er Reifen).


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Oktober 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Ich komm bei chilligen 130-140 auf der AB gerade so unter 10L



Du bist nicht allein. 
Mein Koreaner gönnt sich im Schnitt 11/12 Liter.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2017)

Wird Zeit das ne giulia kombi kommt RWD mit dem 280ps 2L Benziner würde mir völlig reichen


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Oktober 2017)

Sprit ist wirklich noch vieeel zu günstig.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich lieb bei um die 130km/h bei 7-8L, was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das ne giulia kombi kommt RWD mit dem 280ps 2L Benziner würde mir völlig reichen


Jo, das wäre was, fährt sich prima, so ne Gulia.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich lieb bei um die 130km/h bei 7-8L, was mache ich da falsch?



Effizienteres Fahrzeug mit geringerem CW-Wert schätze ich mal. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2017)

Selbst mein alter wie neuer Schwede schaff(t)en 7-8l bei 130. Und das bei letzterem mit nem 5 Gang Wandler auf 230 Pferde.
3l Mehrverbrauch muss aber schon ne Höllenmaschine sein.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Mein alter Avensis hat auch nur 7L bei 130km/h verbraucht und der musste dafür mehr schuften mit seinen 129PS.


----------



## HordyH (11. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jo, das wäre was, fährt sich prima, so ne Gulia.



Welche bist du gefahren?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich lieb bei um die 130km/h bei 7-8L, was mache ich da falsch?


Du musst das Kraftstoff-Dosierpedal weiter durchdrücken!  Unten im Fußraum wo das Rad vor dem Sitz montiert ist befinden sich so 2-4 Pedale. Das rechte Pedal davon erzeugt mehr Kraftstoffverbrauch und mehr Schub. 

Passend dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hab ich gelacht!


----------



## Nightmare09 (11. Oktober 2017)

Wer macht denn sowas? Selten so gelacht [emoji23]🤣[emoji23]


----------



## Zeiss (11. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich lieb bei um die 130km/h bei 7-8L, was mache ich da falsch?



Ich frage mich auch gerade, was ich falsch mache... 13 Liter im Schnitt beim 7er.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du musst das Kraftstoff-Dosierpedal weiter durchdrücken!  Unten im Fußraum wo das Rad vor dem Sitz montiert ist befinden sich so 2-4 Pedale. Das rechte Pedal davon erzeugt mehr Kraftstoffverbrauch und mehr Schub.


Nützt nichts, zuviele Autos auf der Autobahn und meist ne 120km/h Begrenzung.
Kann ja nicht jeder so sinnbefreit wie du fahren.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Oktober 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Alfa 159 ti Tbi



Haha, wie cool. Hab mir vor 1 Monat auch eine Bella gegönnt... ebenfalls 159ti, mit 2.2l Benziner JTS und Kombi. Komme auf ungefähr 8,5l Verbrauch bei 130 auf der Bahn. Hast du die Anzeige auch richtig gelesen? Mein 159er zeigt nämlich nicht (wie jedes andere Auto) L/100km an, sondern km/L, umrechnen muss ich selber


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Welche bist du gefahren?


Eine von Europcar 

Im ernst, war n Diesel, nur Heckantrieb, rest kann ich, dank fehlender Spanischkenntnisse, nicht genau sagen.
Trotzdem, fuhr sich angenehm, war aber auch schon gut mitgenommen innen.
Generell war der DNA-Drehschalter tatsächlich sehr interessant bzgl. Ansprechverhalten von Motor und Getriebe.
Wenn ich die Chance hätte, den noch mal für mehr als nur 100km zu fahren, würde ich das durchaus nicht ablehnen


----------



## worco (12. Oktober 2017)

Bzgl. der Verbrauchsdiskussion die ich da angestartet habe: Ich bin mit hauptsächlich ACC eine Strecke um die 500km mit v zwischen 120 und 160 gefahren(mal kurz 180). Getriebe auf D, Drehzahl immer unter 4000. Beladung waren 2 Erwachsene ein kind und ein bisschen Gepäck, insgesamt vllt halbbeladen. Reifen sind glaube ich 235/40R19.
Ich war auch negativ überrascht von dem Verbrauch. Mal sehen was er in Zukunft so bringt, am Samstag fahr ich wsl. nochmal ca 800km (davon die Hälfte durch die Schweiz), mal sehen wieviel er sich da gönnt.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2017)

worco schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Verbrauchsdiskussion die ich da angestartet habe: Ich bin mit hauptsächlich ACC eine Strecke um die 500km mit v zwischen 120 und 160 gefahren(mal kurz 180). Getriebe auf D, Drehzahl immer unter 4000. Beladung waren 2 Erwachsene ein kind und ein bisschen Gepäck, insgesamt vllt halbbeladen. Reifen sind glaube ich 235/40R19.
> Ich war auch negativ überrascht von dem Verbrauch. Mal sehen was er in Zukunft so bringt, am Samstag fahr ich wsl. nochmal ca 800km (davon die Hälfte durch die Schweiz), mal sehen wieviel er sich da gönnt.



Verbräuche sind auch stark streckenabhängig und daher schlecht vergleichbar.
Ein 2,0 TDI kann im Schnitt 9 Liter auf der Landstraße brauchen --> wenn man zum Beispiel auf dem Matterhorn wohnt.
Genauso kann eine Corvette mit einem 6,xx L V8 auf der Landstraße nur 7 Liter auf der Landstraße brauchen --> wenn man in Ostfriesland lebt.

Auf normaler gerader Strecke, im Drittelmix würde ich bei deinem Wagen von 8-9 Litern ausgehen.
Wenn man schneller fährt, dann entsprechend 12-15 Liter.
Einfach erstmal fahren und schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## taks (12. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch gerade, was ich falsch mache... 13 Liter im Schnitt beim 7er.


Im dritten Gang bei 130? ^^

Meine Allradgurke konnte ich bis jetzt bis auf 7.7 liter nach unten drücken (Werksangabe 6.9liter) ^^

Geplant ist noch eine Tieferlegung nächstes Jahr. Ist im Moment nicht so aerodynamisch  
Er braucht mit 130kmh 2 liter mehr als mit 120kmh -.-



Spoiler



Gurke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Im dritten Gang bei 130? ^^



Ganz sicher nicht... im "normalen" Betrieb, Stadt, Bundesstraße und Autobahn...


----------



## worco (12. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Verbräuche sind auch stark streckenabhängig und daher schlecht vergleichbar.
> Ein 2,0 TDI kann im Schnitt 9 Liter auf der Landstraße brauchen --> wenn man zum Beispiel auf dem Matterhorn wohnt.
> Genauso kann eine Corvette mit einem 6,xx L V8 auf der Landstraße nur 7 Liter auf der Landstraße brauchen --> wenn man in Ostfriesland lebt.
> 
> ...



Bei 500km One way kannst du von einem "normalen" Profil ausgehen, von Sachsen nach BW. Im Drittelmix, der grob meinem Fahrprofil entspricht komme ich aber sicher nicht mit 9 Litern hin. Mein täglicher Weg zur Arbeit sind ca 6km Stadt,6km Überland und 15km Autobahn, dasselbe zurück, am WE viel AB fahren. Da hat mein 150PS 2.0 Diesel Volvo schon fast 10 liter genommen, der TSI wird da mit Sicherheit nicht sparsamer sein.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2017)

worco schrieb:


> Bei 500km One way kannst du von einem "normalen" Profil ausgehen, von Sachsen nach BW. Im Drittelmix, der grob meinem Fahrprofil entspricht komme ich aber sicher nicht mit 9 Litern hin. Mein täglicher Weg zur Arbeit sind ca 6km Stadt,6km Überland und 15km Autobahn, dasselbe zurück, am WE viel AB fahren. Da hat mein 150PS 2.0 Diesel Volvo schon fast 10 liter genommen, der TSI wird da mit Sicherheit nicht sparsamer sein.



Meine alte Strecke war 8 Stadt, 30 AB, 10 LS --> auf AB fuhr ich 160, LS 110.... da kam auf 6,5 - 7 Liter.
Jetzt bei fast nur noch Landstraße (5km Stadt, 35 LS) , zwischen 5,5 - 6 L.
2,0 CDTI 194PS.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2017)

Ist doch ansich total egal wieviel das Auto braucht. Hauptsache fährt gut und hat Dampf. Ich glaube das hier niemand wählen muss ob er sein Auto tankt oder es was zum Abendbrot gibt.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Oktober 2017)

@TBF: Bei Benz bzw. AMG gibt es genau EINEN 8-Kolben Bremssattel, egal ob 360mm oder 380mm  Also müsste mein Vorhaben aufgehen.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist doch ansich total egal wieviel das Auto braucht. Hauptsache fährt gut und hat Dampf. Ich glaube das hier niemand wählen muss ob er sein Auto tankt oder es was zum Abendbrot gibt.



Das sicher nicht, aber es gibt Leute die mehr als 10-15 Tausend Kilometer pro Jahr fahren müssen, auf eigene Kosten.
Wenn du sagen wir mal 30 - 40 Tausend KM im Jahr fährst, macht es einen großen Unterschied ob du 12 Liter Super + oder 7 Liter Diesel brauchst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Oktober 2017)

Keine Frage, aber danb kaufst du dir auch keinen 2l TSI, sondern nen 2-3l TDI


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Keine Frage, aber danb kaufst du dir auch keinen 2l TSI, sondern nen 2-3l TDI



Schon klar, wollte mit dem drastischen Beispiel nur zeigen, dass es vielen  finanziell *nicht* egal ist "was die Karre säuft".


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TBF: Bei Benz bzw. AMG gibt es genau EINEN 8-Kolben Bremssattel, egal ob 360mm oder 380mm  Also müsste mein Vorhaben aufgehen.


Du willst AMG Sättel an deinen 7er schrauben?  

...der normale SL55 AMG hat aber 6 Kolben Sättel vorne wenn ich mich da nicht irre...  Hmmm ma schaun die Kolbenanzahl der Sättel müsste ich aber sehen können auf den Fotos... ...oder ist das diese komische Bremse mit 4 Klötzen pro Sattel...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2017)

Kurz nach dem TÜV fängt meine Kiste plötzlich an zu Zicken.
Nervlevel gering:
DTC P2402 - > Die Pumpe die nach Lecks im Kraftstoffsystem suchen soll hat ein Problem.
->noch lange kein Liegenbleiber, wird bei Gelegenheit halt ein Werkstatttermin gemacht.
Ein Tag später: Der Handbremshebel lässt sich bis ins Nirvana ziehen -> Da ist wohl was gerissen -> Parken am Hang wird zur Mutprobe -> muss sofort gemacht werden -> Nervlevel hoch


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2017)

Keil hinters Rad, Auto draufrollen lassen und gut. Braucht man keinen Mut zu.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du willst AMG Sättel an deinen 7er schrauben?



An den 8er. Die Scheibe vom M5/M6, 374x36mm schwimmend gestiftet und die 8-Kolben Sattel vom SL55. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...der normale SL55 AMG hat aber 6 Kolben Sättel vorne wenn ich mich da nicht irre...  Hmmm ma schaun die Kolbenanzahl der Sättel müsste ich aber sehen können auf den Fotos... ...oder ist das diese komische Bremse mit 4 Klötzen pro Sattel...



Du irrst dich. Ja, das ist diese "komische Bremse mit 4 Klötzen pro Sattel...", genau diese ist es. Die Größen sind 28 / 23 / 28 / 32 mm. Und das geile ist, das Ganze passt unter eine 18 Zoll Felge.

Der MOPF hatte dann 6 Kolben und eine 390x36 Scheibe bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Oktober 2017)

Ah ok, dann war die 6 Kolben Bremse beim Mopf.  Fahren ja nicht mehr so sonderlich viele von den Dingern rum, deswegen hat man die nur noch äußerst selten in der Werkstatt. So normale SL 500 sind noch öfters mal da aber die AMG sind quasi ausgestorben.


----------



## DrTA (12. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Tag später: Der Handbremshebel lässt sich bis ins Nirvana ziehen -> Da ist wohl was gerissen -> Parken am Hang wird zur Mutprobe -> muss sofort gemacht werden -> Nervlevel hoch


Muss ja ein ganz schön steiler Hang sein, wenn das Auto bei eingelegtem Gang ins Rollen käme


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2017)

Beim Automatikgetriebe gibt es keinen Gang zum Einlegen. Nur eine Getriebesperre welche nicht darauf ausgelegt ist das ganze Auto zu halten.
Halten tut das natürlich, aber wenn am Ende der Stift im Eimer ist gibt das deutlich mehr Arbeit.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Oktober 2017)

Vor allem es tut Schläge, wenn der Stift rausgezogen wird...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ah ok, dann war die 6 Kolben Bremse beim Mopf.   Fahren ja nicht mehr so sonderlich viele von den Dingern rum, deswegen  hat man die nur noch äußerst selten in der Werkstatt. So normale SL 500  sind noch öfters mal da aber die AMG sind quasi ausgestorben.



Weil einfach verreckt oder kaltverformt? Weil die Technik war ja robust, nach dem das Problem mit der Kardanwelle gelöst wurde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim Automatikgetriebe gibt es keinen Gang zum Einlegen. Nur eine Getriebesperre welche nicht darauf ausgelegt ist das ganze Auto zu halten.
> Halten tut das natürlich, aber wenn am Ende der Stift im Eimer ist gibt das deutlich mehr Arbeit.


Die Parksperre beim Automatikgetriebe muss es sogar aushalten wärend der Fahrt bis zu 20km/h eingelegt zu werden. Und ja beim Allrad stehen dann alle 4 Räder. 
Ist sogar gesetzlich vorgeschrieben...

Und wenn man sich mal die Parksperre anguckt, dann ist das alles andere als ein "kleiner" Stift. Das ist ein dicker Hebel aus gehärtetem Werkzeugstahl.

Der "Schlag" beim lösen ist nichts weiter als das Entspannen der Gelenkwellenscheibe, die dann die Gelenkwelle ein Stück dreht. Das ist zwar hör- und merkbar aber vollkommen unbedenklich. Zusätzlich am Berg Handbremse anziehen ist beim AG nur für das gute Gefühl.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2017)

Deswegen schreibt es auch jeder Hersteller vor  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man auf losem Untergrund, Schnee oder Eis am Hang parkt, dann sollte man die Bremse auch anziehen, weil ja fast alle Autos ein offenes Diff haben.
Wenn man auf festem Untergrund parkt, dann drehen die Antriebsräder niemals, wenn die Parksperre drin ist.

Ich habe selber schon Autos mit blockierten Rädern aus Garagen gezogen. Wenn der Berg so steil ist das der Wagen mit blockierten Rädern rutscht, hilft die Handbremse auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. Oktober 2017)

Um auf die Verbrauchsdiskussion noch zu antworten, ich brauche bei 130 als Wanderdüne etwa 5,5-6l bei ebener Strecke.
Gesamt bin ich momentan bei 8,5l, weil ich selten 130 fahre 

Vorhin wieder auf Winterreifen gewechselt, bei mir wurde es über Nacht schon empfindlich kalt...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Oktober 2017)

Wo auch immer man mit 130 eine Wanderdüne ist 
Auf zweispurigen Autobahnen wird man bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten eh ausgebremst und ansonsten kommts auf die paar Minuten sowieso nicht mehr an (meine Meinung).  -> Was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht auch manchmal gerne schnell fahre. 

Aber ich liege im Gesamtdurchschnitt mit meinem Focus aktuell  bei 5,2l, teilweise gings aber auch pro Tankvorgang auf 4,8l runter (Diesel).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Oktober 2017)

Also seit dem chippn ist das mit dem verbrauch bei mir ein wenig eigenartig. Fahre ich
-Landstraße (arbeit) brauche ich 7-7,3l/100 km
-ca. 500 km Autobahn (160-200 km/h) + rest Landstraße 7,5l-8l/100 km
-ca. 500 km Autobahn (130) + rest Landstraße ca. 6,8l/100 km (das war mal eine fahrt über die A72+A93 nach mitterteich)
Dabei fahre ich normal recht effizient, was den verbrauch an geht. (auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten kann mann mit teillast fahren)


Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Wo auch immer man mit 130 eine Wanderdüne ist


 Diesseits des "Grünstreifens".  Ich weiß aber auch das es dahinter, also in westlicher Richtung, gerne mal etwas "gemütlicher" zu geht was aber auch mit daran liegen mag, das dort teilweise auf 120 begrenzt wird.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. Oktober 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Wo auch immer man mit 130 eine Wanderdüne ist
> Auf zweispurigen Autobahnen wird man bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten eh ausgebremst und ansonsten kommts auf die paar Minuten sowieso nicht mehr an (meine Meinung).  -> Was nicht heißt, dass ich nicht auch manchmal gerne schnell fahre.


Bayern, A9 rauf und runter  Hier biste mit 200 noch längst nicht der schnellste...
Ich fahr meist so 160, das ist meine angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit, die zwei drei mal wo ich damit im Ruhrpott unterwegs war, war ich damit der schnellste 

Hab gestern noch auf Winterreifen gewechselt, bei uns wird es nachts mittlerweile doch recht kühl und die nächsten Wochenenden hab ich keine Zeit...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Oktober 2017)

Ja gut, soweit unten in D fahre ich verdammt selten. 

@TurricanVeteran:
Ja, das stimmt. Gerade die A1 ist momentan schrecklich. D:

@MrSniperPhil:
Schnieke, meine kommen in der ersten Novemberwoche drauf. Dann darf ich wieder die hässlichen Felgen fahren


----------



## MrSniperPhil (15. Oktober 2017)

Danke  Sind die Felgen, die ab Auslieferung drauf waren, hab ich Winterreifen drauf machen lassen, im Sommer hab ich die hier drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kurz nach dem TÜV fängt meine Kiste plötzlich an zu Zicken.
> Nervlevel gering:
> DTC P2402 - > Die Pumpe die nach Lecks im Kraftstoffsystem suchen soll hat ein Problem.
> ->noch lange kein Liegenbleiber, wird bei Gelegenheit halt ein Werkstatttermin gemacht.


Na großartig, um an das Ding dran zu kommen muss laut Volvo Reparaturanleitung die halbe Abgasanlage raus  .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Oktober 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Danke  Sind die Felgen, die ab Auslieferung drauf waren, hab ich Winterreifen drauf machen lassen, im Sommer hab ich die hier drauf:



Okay 

Im Sommer hab ich diese drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Winter die:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Winterfelgen sehe auch nicht mehr ganz so toll aus, die haben echt bessere Zeiten gehabt (Waren aber halt beim Auto dabei).
War mal am überlegen mit für den Sommer andere zu kaufen und die Alus dann im Winter zu fahren. Aber find da mal was cooles und vor allem bezahlbares  Zumal ich bei Zeiten eh noch die Scheiben hinten getönt haben möchte.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Oktober 2017)

Dann kann man die auch gleich neu machen


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2017)

Frage an die Profischrauber hier:
Kennt ihr das (also das Monitoring, nicht den Kohlekanister)?
EVAP Evaporative Emission Control System
Aus der ansonsten ganz fähigen freien Werkstatt hier kam "hab ich noch nie gehört". Kann aber auf die Schnelle im Netz auch nichts finden ob das in DE auch Standard ist.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2017)

So neu ist es doch nicht? Meine beiden haben den Mist drin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kann aber auf die Schnelle im Netz auch nichts finden ob das in DE auch Standard ist.



Soweit ich weiß ist es eine Pflichtausstattung bei US-Fahrzeugen, die haben auch des Öfteren Probleme mit dem System.


----------



## ForceOne (17. Oktober 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Okay
> 
> Im Sommer hab ich diese drauf:
> 
> ...



ROW also, dann muss ich mal die Augen nach dir aufhalten!


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Frage an die Profischrauber hier:
> Kennt ihr das (also das Monitoring, nicht den Kohlekanister)?
> EVAP Evaporative Emission Control System
> Aus der ansonsten ganz fähigen freien Werkstatt hier kam "hab ich noch nie gehört". Kann aber auf die Schnelle im Netz auch nichts finden ob das in DE auch Standard ist.


Ist Pflicht für USA hier hat das normalerweise kein Auto.


----------



## dsdenni (17. Oktober 2017)

Wenn hier ein Auto so einen Fehlercode schmeißen würde, wäre die AU doch auch hin?


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2017)

Alles, was mit Abgasreinigung zu tun hat, hat fehlerfrei zu funktionieren, sonst keine AU. So hat es mir mal einer erklärt.

Hat jemand schon mal Kunststoffteile mit Leder bezogen und kann mir Kleber empfehlen? Die Stellen sind keiner Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt, braucht also nicht sehr hitzebeständig zu sein.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2017)

Ist ja keine Abgasreinigung. Die "Reinigung" wäre der Kohlenkasten. Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere zeigte Torque den Abgaszustand auch als ok an.
Wenn das tatsächlich in DE nicht Standard ist stellt sich für mich eher die Frage ob man wohl Rückrüsten kann. Ein 300Dollar Ersatzteil für eine Funktion dir sonst niemand hat scheint mir doch übertrieben.


@Zeiss: Leder auf Kunststoff kleben kenne ich bei uns in der Firma in erster Linie als großes Problem.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2017)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wenn hier ein Auto so einen Fehlercode schmeißen würde, wäre die AU doch auch hin?


Ja.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist ja keine Abgasreinigung. Die "Reinigung" wäre der Kohlenkasten. Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere zeigte Torque den Abgaszustand auch als ok an.
> Wenn das tatsächlich in DE nicht Standard ist stellt sich für mich eher die Frage ob man wohl Rückrüsten kann. Ein 300Dollar Ersatzteil für eine Funktion dir sonst niemand hat scheint mir doch übertrieben.


Das Abgas interessiert das auch nicht im geringsten. Das ist dafür da das keine Benzindämpfe unbemerkt entweichen können z.B. wenn du keinen Tankdeckel draufgeschraubt hast.
Wenn man die Software komplett auf die deutsche Version abändern kann, dann sollte das gehen. Du wirst dann aber alles rückbauen müssen, sonst macht der Tüv eventuell Probleme. Alles was am Fahrzeug dran ist, hat zu funktionieren. Einfach nur Software machen ist also nicht.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich gerade aufm Schlauch stehe, aber so ne Überwachung des ganzen Systems haben deutsche Fahrzeuge schon auch: 

YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2017)

Aktivkohlefilter hat nichts mit der Tanksystem-Lecküberwachung zu tun.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2017)

> Du wirst dann aber alles rückbauen müssen, sonst macht der Tüv eventuell Probleme. Alles was am Fahrzeug dran ist, hat zu funktionieren. Einfach nur Software machen ist also nicht.


Was der TÜV-Mensch keine Meldung bekommt dass da eine Diagnoseeinheit verbaut ist wird ihn die Deaktivierung auch nicht stören.
Wenn man sie einfach so sehen könnte würde ich sie ja ersetzen oder zumindest Mal checken ob es nicht doch die Zuleitung ist. Leider ist das Ding aber direkt am Tank und der nur zugänglich und Sichtbar wenn man den Kat+Hitzeschutz abmontiert.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man die Software komplett auf die deutsche Version abändern kann, dann sollte das gehen.


 Ob es überhaupt geht ist die andere Frage weil Volvo halt jedes größere Steuergerät an die VIN bindet und für Updates ne Online-Verbindung verlangt. Mal eben was deutsches quer flashen ist da vermutlich eher nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Zeiss: Leder auf Kunststoff kleben kenne ich bei uns in der Firma in erster Linie als großes Problem.



Sch**sse, hört sich nicht gut an.

Ich habe bis jetzt das gefunden CHP und Pattex Kraftkleber Wärmefest

CHP soll richtig gut sein, kenne es in einem anderen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2017)

Je nach dem was die Verbindung abkönnen soll wird es bei dir vielleicht nicht so schlimm.
Für Dinge die man ständig in der Hose herum trägt war es halt ein Albtraum, aber schlimmer geht es an Belastung auch kaum.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2017)

Die Stellen um die es geht, sind keinerlei Belastungen ausgesetzt. Es sind Abdeckungen unten an der B-Säule, wo die Luftführungen zur Tür hin sind.
Da ist eine Art Softlack drauf und das sieht ...... aus. Deswegen würde ich es runterschleifen und mit schwarzem Kunstleder bekleben.


----------



## Nightmare09 (17. Oktober 2017)

Nimm doch einfach Sikaflex. Das gibt es in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen/Farben, die Verbindung ist stabil und es lässt sich leicht (aber zügig) verarbeiten.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2017)

Aber Sikaflex ist doch eher was in Richtung Dichtmasse bzw. sowas wie Silikon / Acryl?


----------



## janni851 (17. Oktober 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach Sikaflex. Das gibt es in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen/Farben, die Verbindung ist stabil und es lässt sich leicht (aber zügig) verarbeiten.



Halte ich auch für eine sehr gute Lösung. Die vielfältigen Einsatzgebiete bestätigen die Vorteile


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmare09 (17. Oktober 2017)

Davon gibt es auch Karosseriekleber usw.

Ich habe damit Türverkleidungen auf Kunstleder befestigt. Das hält seit langer Zeit Sommer wie Winter.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2017)

Was hast Du da genau genommen?

CHP-Kleber ist genau für diesen Anwendungsfall entwickelt.


----------



## Nightmare09 (17. Oktober 2017)

Sikaflex 221, das ist nicht ganz so extrem wie Sikaflex 252.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2017)

Aber das Zeug ist doch nicht für Flächenverklebung?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2017)

Nein, Sikaflex in allen Varianten ist zum dichten und füllen und bleibt dabei dauerhaft elastisch. Für Flächen ist das wirklich nicht gedacht.
Wobei das unsere Musterbauer auch gefühlt für alles verwenden.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich nehme das CHP, das müsste passen. Muss mir noch eine Heißluftpistole kaufen.


----------



## Nightmare09 (18. Oktober 2017)

Dafür, dass es nicht für Flächenverklebungen gedacht ist hält es wunderbar und das sogar in sichtbaren Bereich. Ich hatte speziellen Klebstoff den Sattlereien verwenden, der hat aber nur einen Sommer gut gehalten und danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich sehe da bei der Verarbeitung ein Problem. Es ist ja nicht flüssig, sondern wie Silikon...

Habe gestern den Kollegen bei eBay angeschrieben, der CHP vertreibt und ihm die Situation geschildert. Er meinte, ich soll eher MAH 200x213 oder MAH 800x223 nehmen. Ist dazu wohl besser geeignet.

Das Kunstleder, wo ich bekommen habe, passt von der Narbung her sehr gut zum BMW Leder, man sieht kaum einen Unterschied


----------



## Dyos83 (18. Oktober 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Danke  Sind die Felgen, die ab Auslieferung drauf waren, hab ich Winterreifen drauf machen lassen, im Sommer hab ich die hier drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick  Ich habe mir einen Cupra300 gegönnt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nein, Sikaflex in allen Varianten ist zum dichten und füllen und bleibt dabei dauerhaft elastisch. Für Flächen ist das wirklich nicht gedacht.



Richtig. Ich benutze das 221 auch quasi für alles, außer eben bei größeren Flächen.
Als Haftgrund beim Beziehen mit Stoff/Leder ist es definitiv nicht geeignet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2017)

Einfach Scheibenkleber und vorher Primer drunter machen.  Nochmal neu beziehen ist dann aber nicht. Das beleibt da auf jeden Fall drauf.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2017)

Sag mal, gibt es von Benz auch ein Teilekatalog, wo man auch die Verwendung der Teile über die Baureihen hinweg sehen kann?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

Afaik gibts da das EPC bei dem man über die FIN sucht. Ich glaube man konnte sich dann auch andere Baumuster anzeigen lassen, wo die Nummer dann verwendet wurde, da bin ich aber nicht 100% sicher, das EPC was ich habe ist uralt und ich habs ewig nicht verwendet.

Normal war mal, dass Fahrzeugspezifische Teile mit der Baureiennummer anfingen, das dürfte aber mittlerweile nicht mehr immer passen.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2017)

Okay, mal nach EPC suchen.

Im BMW ETK kann ich ja über die Teilenummer suchen und mir dann die Fahrzeuge anzeigen, wo das Teil verbaut wurde, auch über die Baureihen hinweg. 

Irgendwie scheinen die 8-Kolben Sattel auch im W220 S600 verbaut gewesen zu sein... 

Die Audi/Lamborghini 8-Kolben Sattel sind für mein Vorhaben falsch, die können keine 36mm dicke Scheibe aufnehmen. Das habe ich heute rausgefunden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2017)

Kann sein, dass ich das nicht kenne, weil mein EPC nur für eine Baureihe ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2017)

Ja im EPC kann man auch nach Teilenummer suchen und dann werden die Autos aufgelistet, wo das Bauteil verbaut sein *könnte*. Ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil die Aussattung extrem Auto abhängig ist. Teilweise werden bestimmte Teile exklusiv nur in ein paar Autos einer Baureihe eingebaut. Das sind dann meist irgendwelche Sonderwünsche/Sonderauflagen oder technisch bedingt.

"Richtig" funktionieren kann das EPC ansich nur bei Suche nach FIN/Aggregatnummer. Lustig wird es immer wenn ein Auto laut EPC dieses Bauteil nicht hat und die Nummer auf dem Teil nicht bestellbar ist.  Grade bei Steuergeräten stehen oft Teilenummern drauf, die im Lagersystem nicht bestellbar sind. Ich frage mich warum man dann erst eine Teilenummer drauf macht. Die Arbeit kann man sich auch sparen.


----------



## kloanabua (20. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja im EPC kann man auch nach Teilenummer suchen und dann werden die Autos aufgelistet, wo das Bauteil verbaut sein *könnte*. Ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil die Aussattung extrem Auto abhängig ist. Teilweise werden bestimmte Teile exklusiv nur in ein paar Autos einer Baureihe eingebaut. Das sind dann meist irgendwelche Sonderwünsche/Sonderauflagen oder technisch bedingt.
> 
> "Richtig" funktionieren kann das EPC ansich nur bei Suche nach FIN/Aggregatnummer. Lustig wird es immer wenn ein Auto laut EPC dieses Bauteil nicht hat und die Nummer auf dem Teil nicht bestellbar ist.  Grade bei Steuergeräten stehen oft Teilenummern drauf, die im Lagersystem nicht bestellbar sind. Ich frage mich warum man dann erst eine Teilenummer drauf macht. Die Arbeit kann man sich auch sparen.


Oder wie oft sich die Teile teilweise ersetzen und dies nicht im EPC hinterlegt ist mit Alternativ- oder Nachfolgernummern.[emoji23]


Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (20. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja im EPC kann man auch nach Teilenummer suchen und dann werden die Autos aufgelistet, wo das Bauteil verbaut sein *könnte*. Ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil die Aussattung extrem Auto abhängig ist. Teilweise werden bestimmte Teile exklusiv nur in ein paar Autos einer Baureihe eingebaut. Das sind dann meist irgendwelche Sonderwünsche/Sonderauflagen oder technisch bedingt.
> 
> "Richtig" funktionieren kann das EPC ansich nur bei Suche nach FIN/Aggregatnummer. Lustig wird es immer wenn ein Auto laut EPC dieses Bauteil nicht hat und die Nummer auf dem Teil nicht bestellbar ist.  Grade bei Steuergeräten stehen oft Teilenummern drauf, die im Lagersystem nicht bestellbar sind. Ich frage mich warum man dann erst eine Teilenummer drauf macht. Die Arbeit kann man sich auch sparen.



Oha, das ist nicht mehr lustig. Da ist es bei BMW doch sehr viel einfacher. 

Irgendwie scheinen die S600 W221 Sattel dieselben zu sein wie die vom R230 SL55, zumindest auf den Bilder sehen sie gleich aus. Genau so wie vom CLS 55 AMG C219...


----------



## Captn (21. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> "Richtig" funktionieren kann das EPC ansich nur bei Suche nach FIN/Aggregatnummer. Lustig wird es immer wenn ein Auto laut EPC dieses Bauteil nicht hat und die Nummer auf dem Teil nicht bestellbar ist.  Grade bei Steuergeräten stehen oft Teilenummern drauf, die im Lagersystem nicht bestellbar sind. Ich frage mich warum man dann erst eine Teilenummer drauf macht. Die Arbeit kann man sich auch sparen.



Noch besser finde ich es, wenn man mit dem Zulieferer telefoniert. Dieser einem sagt, dass das Teil nicht auf Lager ist und man am Ende das falsche Teil bekommt, weil der Herr am anderen Ende des Telefons Mist gebaut hat. 
Da wartet man vier Wochen und kann das Teil gleich zurückschicken. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (24. Oktober 2017)

Mahlzeit,

kann mir einer sagen welchen Weg der Kolben im Sattel zurücklegt?
Oder anders gefragt, wie breit ist der Luftspalt zwischen der Scheibe und Belag?

Dankö.


----------



## ForceOne (24. Oktober 2017)

Ford in Köln möchte für die erste Inspektion vom popeligen Fiesta 295 €... halt ich für überzogen. Liege ich richtig?


----------



## Lee (24. Oktober 2017)

Bissi teuer, aber Autos sind halt teuer. 1. Inspektion überhaupt oder 1. die du machst? Diesel oder Benzin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt, wie breit ist der Luftspalt zwischen der Scheibe und Belag?



Normalerweise nur ein paar Zehntel mm.

Edit: 
Luftspiel bei Kfz-Bremsen - Erklarung im Bremsen Fachlexikon - at-rs.de


----------



## ForceOne (24. Oktober 2017)

Lee schrieb:


> Bissi teuer, aber Autos sind halt teuer. 1. Inspektion überhaupt oder 1. die du machst? Diesel oder Benzin.



Mit dem Auto ja, mit dem Scirocco hatte ich damals 150 € (2.0 TDI) bezahlt.

Ist der Ford Fiesta BJ. 2016 1.25 60 PS (benzin)


----------



## Zeiss (24. Oktober 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Normalerweise nur ein paar Zehntel mm.
> 
> Edit:
> Luftspiel bei Kfz-Bremsen - Erklarung im Bremsen Fachlexikon - at-rs.de



Danke Dir.

Würde also heißen, wenn der Luftspalt 1mm ist, ist dann beidseitig 2mm. 
Also, ist es auch der Weg, den der Kolben in einer Einkolbenanlage zurücklegt. Richtig?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ford in Köln möchte für die erste Inspektion vom popeligen Fiesta 295 €... halt ich für überzogen. Liege ich richtig?


Was ist daran überzogen? Wenn du dein Öl nicht mitbringst ist es immer ein bischen teurer. Wenigstens wird da auf jeden Fall alles gemacht was muss. Wenn dir einer die gleiche Inspektion für 150€ anbietet wird eh die Hälfte nicht gemacht. Die Gewährleistung ist bei Inspektion in einer freien Bude meist eh weg, weil die sich nicht die Mühe machen die Wartung nach Herstellervorschriften zu machen.
Freie Buden könnten theoretisch sich auch die Hersteller Wartungsblätter holen und das DSB beim Hersteller pflegen, das würde aber mehr Aufwand vedeuten und dann könnte man nicht mehr den Preis so drücken. Sind nicht alle so aber die ganzen billig billig Buden auf jeden Fall.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen welchen Weg der Kolben im Sattel zurücklegt?
> Oder anders gefragt, wie breit ist der Luftspalt zwischen der Scheibe und Belag?
> ...


Der Klotz schleift immer an der Scheibe auch wenn die Bremse nicht getreten wird. Das soll auch so sein. Das Lüftspiel vom Kolben hängt von der verbauten Dichtmanschette im Sattel ab. Ist meistens Hundertstel bis ein oder zwei Zehntel.


----------



## ForceOne (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich will die Werkstatt auch fair bezahlen, wenn aber 200 € schon fair für beide Seiten sind, dann muss ich da niemandem 100 € in den Rachen schmeißen.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt tu nicht so als waer so eine Wartung/Inspektion so eine hochkomplizierte Sache.

Wie sieht denn die Realitaet bei den Vertragswerkstaetten aus?
Der manchmal versprochene Meister stellt sich bestimmt nicht dahin und schaut sich so ein Fahrzeug durch.
Ein Facharbeiter? Schon eher, wahrscheinlich aber auch ein Lehrling der nicht gerade im ersten Lehrjahr ist.

Was bedeutet eigentlich Inspektion? Nachschauen, mehr nicht.
Sobald irgendwelche Arbeiten anstehen, werden die doch eh mit den auesserst kundenfreundlichen Stundensaetzen verrechnet.

Im Vergleich zu anderen Vertragswerkstaetten sind 295€, vorausgesetzt ein Oelwechsel ist integriert, noch guenstiger.
Wenn man sich VW anschaut, in unserem Raum hier, verlangen die bei einem Passat 2l Diesel alleine fuer den Oelwechsel, im Zuge der Inspektion 190€.

Ich zahl fuer meinen C70 fuer Inspektion inkl, Oel und Innenraumfilterwechsel ~330€.
Gibt halt on Top noch eine Mobilitaetsgarantie fuer 12 Monate drauf, die ich leider 2x in Anspruch nehmen musste in den letzten 2,5 Jahren.
Gabs wenigstens ohne viel Stress schicke Leihwagen.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Oktober 2017)

Der Inspektionsumfang für einen E65 geht über knappe vier Seiten, nur so als Info.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Klotz schleift immer an der Scheibe auch wenn die Bremse nicht getreten wird. Das soll auch so sein. Das Lüftspiel vom Kolben hängt von der verbauten Dichtmanschette im Sattel ab. Ist meistens Hundertstel bis ein oder zwei Zehntel.



Okay, dann rechne ich mit zwei Zehntel, also einem Zehntel pro Seite der Scheibe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du mal in der Werkstatt gearbeitet hättest, dann wüsstest du was es für extreme Qualitätsunterschiede bei der Reparatur von Autos gibt. Wenn ich von jedem Pfusch den ich an den Autos sehe, die ich jeden Tag mache ein Foto machen würde und das hier reinstellen würde, könnten wir den Thread in den Autobilder-Thread umnennen. Wenn ich eine Wartung oder Reparatur an einem Fahrzeug mache, dann verlässt das wieder im Originalzustand  die Werkstatt. Bei den billig billig Buden wird da ein scheiß drauf gegeben. Da werden munter Schraubschellen verwendet wo keine hindürfen, Schraubrn vertauscht, Kabelbinder sind sowieso unnötig, genauso wie Schallschutz Abdämpfungen, die einem die Reparatur erschweren. Es werden weiße Glühlampen eingebaut wo eigentlich blaue reinkommen, die Bremsflüssigkeit der Kupplung wird pauschal eh nicht erneuert, Licht einstellen bei Xenon oder LED sowieso nicht mit Tester, sondern nur kurz an der Höhenschraube gedreht... Könnte ich nen Buch drüber schreiben.

Man kann eine Inspektion richtig machen oder schnell schnell. Fahren wird das Auto nach beiden Inspektionen, die Folgeschäden wird es aber nur nach einer der beiden Inspektionsarten geben. Die Leute sehen halt leider nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen mangrlder Wartung und einem Schaden der dadurch entstanden ist. Der Schaden wird immer auf "die schlechte Qualität des Herstellers" oder "Pech" geschoben.


----------



## Captn (24. Oktober 2017)

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob du von freien Werkstätten oder Hinterhofbuden sprichst.
In den größeren freien Werkstätten hab ich solchen Pfusch nie gesehen.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Schaden wird immer auf "die schlechte Qualität des Herstellers" oder "Pech" geschoben.



Kannst halt auch nicht pauschal sagen.
Kommt immer drauf an was kaputt geht.
Ich hab hier meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Herstellern und Vertragswerkstaetten, Orginalzubehoer etc. gemacht.

Das Hauptproblem bei den Inspektionen sehe ich eher dabei, das Werkstaettenpreise bei den Vertragswerkstaetten abgehoben erscheinen. Und fuer den Endverbraucher die Intransparenz.
Man muss sich hier auf die Aussage der Werkstatt verlassen.

Mit der Zunahme der Internetnutzung, wird halt auch jedem klar, was so Ersatzteile kosten.

Um auf das Beispiel mit dem Oelwechsel zu kommen.
Mich (Volvo C70 2L Diesel) kostet der Oelwechsel mit allen drum und dran in der Fachwerkstatt 90€.
Einem Kollegen, Passat 2l TD, gleiches Baujahr 190€.
Ich weis jetzt nicht wieviel Mehraufwand und wieviel Mehrmaterial benoetigt wird.
Glaube nicht das es einen Mehrpreis von 100€ rechtfertigt.


----------



## ForceOne (24. Oktober 2017)

Hab nochmal bei einer anderen Ford Werkstatt bei Bremen angefragt, dort lande ich bei 190-200 € all inkl.


----------



## dsdenni (24. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kannst halt auch nicht pauschal sagen.
> Kommt immer drauf an was kaputt geht.
> Ich hab hier meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Herstellern und Vertragswerkstaetten, Orginalzubehoer etc. gemacht.
> 
> ...


Sicher das es 190€ nur für den Ölwechsel sind? Das wäre mal echt viel. (Meiner meinung nach, selbst bei nem fackelneuem Passat)


----------



## keinnick (24. Oktober 2017)

Naja, beim Longlife-Öl greift VW schon ordentlich zu. Kann schon hinkommen.  Allerdings kann man das Öl ja auch selbst mitbringen.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich will die VW Fachwerkstaetten hier nicht schlecht reden und beim Namen nennen.
Ja es waren 190€ nur alleine fuer den Oelwechsel.
Im Grunde zahlt man Summe X fuer das Ruecksetzen des Bordcomputer.
Oelwechsel bekommst hin, wenn man keine zwei linken Fuesse hat.
Kollege und ich kommen beide aus dem Maschinenbau, Technik ist uns nicht ganz so fremd.
Nur bekommst du mit Nichtwerkstattmittel die Serviceintervallanzeige maximal auf 150000km zurueckgesetzt.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2017)

Also mein letzter Ölwechsel hat meine ich um die 150€ gekostet.
Mit drin ist da noch der Fahrservice, heisst ich werde nach Hause gefahren und auch wieder bei mir abgeholt.
Dazu halt noch die Autowäsche und das Aussaugen des Innenraums.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich will die VW Fachwerkstaetten hier nicht schlecht reden und beim Namen nennen.
> Ja es waren 190€ nur alleine fuer den Oelwechsel.
> Im Grunde zahlt man Summe X fuer das Ruecksetzen des Bordcomputer.
> Oelwechsel bekommst hin, wenn man keine zwei linken Fuesse hat.
> ...



Na gut, das könntest ja immernoch umgehen indem du jemanden mit VCDS hast oder ne freie suchst die dir das auch so zurücksetzt.

Wobei ich da eh kein Longlife reinkippen würde.


----------



## Kusanar (24. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also mein letzter Ölwechsel hat meine ich um die 150€ gekostet.
> Mit drin ist da noch der Fahrservice, heisst ich werde nach Hause gefahren und auch wieder bei mir abgeholt.
> Dazu halt noch die Autowäsche und das Aussaugen des Innenraums.



WTF

Das nenn' ich mal Luxus. Was musstest du da denn für ein Premiumgefährt kaufen, für den Service?  Bei meinem Fünfer-Golf war selbst bei der großen Kettentausch-Aktion kein Abholservice drin... immerhin für ein Leihauto hat's gereicht.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2017)

Nen Octavia RS und noch nicht mal bei dem Autohaus gekauft.
Ich meine die bieten sogar an, das Auto zu holen und fertig wieder hinzustellen.


----------



## Kusanar (25. Oktober 2017)

Wie sind die Preise fürs Service, etc.? Normal? Oder zahlt man das dann irgendwie hintenrum mit?


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2017)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den "Osram Night Breaker Laser". 
Licht ist um einiges besser. Es ist heller, hat die bessere (weissere) Farbe und hat eine bessere Ausleuchtung.

Würd ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Bin nur gespannt wie lange die halten.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Oktober 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu den "Osram Night Breaker Laser".
> Licht ist um einiges besser. Es ist heller, hat die bessere (weissere) Farbe und hat eine bessere Ausleuchtung.
> 
> Würd ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Bin nur gespannt wie lange die halten.




Hoffe fuer dich das die laenger halten als die Night Breaker Unlimited OSRAM Night Breaker Unlimited H7, Halogen-Scheinwerferlampe, +110%, 64210NBU-HCB, 12V PKW, Duo Box (2 Lampen): Amazon.de: Auto
Hatte ich anfang Mai 2014 gekauft, Licht war natuerlich besserl als die normalen H7, aber die Haltbarkeit war sehr sehr unterirdisch (subjektives Emfpinden)
Musste anfang Juli 2015 Ersatz nachkaufen. Als die naechste dann kein Jahr spaeter kaputt ging bin ich auf die Philips Philips 12972XV+S2 X-tremeVision +130%(Verpackung) Scheinwerferlampe H7 Set: Amazon.de: Auto
gewechselt. Die halten bisher.

Zum Thema KFZ-Beleuchtung:
Meine Frau hat mich darauf angesprochen, jetzt wo sie einen Verlgeich hat.
Bei ihrem Wagen (Mercedes W168 Baujahr 99) ist die Ausleuchtung der Scheinwerfer doch sehr viel schlechter als beim C70.
Wie kann ich das mit moderaten Mitteln vernuenftig verbessern? 
Wenn moeglich hier bitte konkrete Vorschlaege, eventuell benoetigtes Material angeben.
Ist irgendwie eine Wissenschaft fuer sich. Komme zwar aus dem Maschinenbau/Elektrotechnik. Habe frueher Gebaeudetechnik, im speziellen Beleuchtungstechnik, gemacht, aber im KfZ-Bereich ist das nochmal eine komplett andere Nummer.
Alleine das Wissen was es alles gibt, was davon sinvoll ist usw.

Auch wenn ich daran denke an die Scheinwerfer von der A-Klasse zu gehen wird mir bisschen anders.
Beim Volvo: Motorhaube auf, Stift ziehen, Scheinwerfer bisschen nach aussen druecken, Stecker abziehen, Scheinwerfer komplett in der Hand haben, voila.
Gluehbirnenwechsel auf beiden Seiten mit viel Ruhe in nicht mal 5 Minuten.


----------



## dsdenni (25. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Beim Volvo: Motorhaube auf, Stift ziehen, Scheinwerfer bisschen nach aussen druecken, Stecker abziehen, Scheinwerfer komplett in der Hand haben, voila.
> Gluehbirnenwechsel auf beiden Seiten mit viel Ruhe in nicht mal 5 Minuten.


Das Prinzip mit dem schnellem Scheinwerferausbau würde ich mir überall wünschen. Klar gibts auch Fälle wo man so mit der Hand rankommt, aber wo hat man das schon


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2017)

Bei nem 168er kann man doch auch locker in 3 Minuten alle Glühbirnen der Scheinwerfer wechseln. Man sieht zwar nicht was man macht aber das ist bei Kfz Reparaturen ja schon lange so. Einfach fühlen und wechseln.


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hoffe fuer dich das die laenger halten als die Night Breaker Unlimited



Also jedes Jahr ein Paar neue kaufen find ich jetzt ned soo schlimm 

Aber ich frage mich wieso sie den Dingern Halogen-Lampe sagen wenn sie mit Xenon gefüllt ist


----------



## Verminaard (25. Oktober 2017)

BadFrag, wenn man alltaeglich damit zu tun hat, hat man dafuer ein komplett anderes Verstaendniss.
Mir geht meine Arbeit auch leicht von der Hand, wofuer ich schon einige erstaunte Blicke geerntet habe. 


Ueber das Wechseln beim 168er hab ich einiges gelesen und fand das halt nicht so toll.
Auch deine Beschreibung, das man hier blind herumtasten muss... naja einfach sieht anders aus.

Beantwortet leider keine meiner Fragen.
Immherin weis ich jetzt das du einen Gluehbirnenwechsel auch mal eben bei einem Fahrzeug machen kannst, wo das fuer andere nicht so einfach geht 




taks schrieb:


> Also jedes Jahr ein Paar neue kaufen find ich jetzt ned soo schlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaein. Hier stellt sich die Frage ob es technisch nicht anders moeglich ist oder ob es gewollt ist, das die nicht sehr viel laenger als ein Jahr halten.
Bei normalen Gluehbirnen gabs ein Abkommen der Hersteller, das die nicht laenger als eine gewisse Stundenzahl zu halten haben.

Wuerden die Xenonleuchtmittel draufschreiben, wuerds viel Verwirrung und Verwechslungen geben.
Hat ja mit den Xenonlampen nicht wirklich was zu tun.


----------



## ForceOne (25. Oktober 2017)

Lohnt sich der Wechsel von den Standard Birnen bei Ford auf z.B. Osram Nightbreaker Unlimited?


----------



## P2063 (25. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Wechsel von den Standard Birnen bei Ford auf z.B. Osram Nightbreaker Unlimited?



dazu müsste man wissen was für Birnen verbaut sind und welche Verbesserung man vom Wechsel erwartet

Wunder an die weiße Xenon oder LED Optik heran zu kommen darf man sicher nicht erwarten, aber besser als die meisten Standardlampen sind sie auf jeden Fall. Ich bin bisher mit meinen Nightbreaker Lampen immer sehr zufrieden gewesen was die Haltbarkeit, Ausleuchtung und die Farbtemperatur angeht. Hatte ein mal kurz Philips White Vision drin und die waren im Vergleich weder weiß noch haben sie einen besseren Lichtkegel gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Nightbreaker die besten STVO konformen Lampen die man kriegen kann.


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Wechsel von den Standard Birnen bei Ford auf z.B. Osram Nightbreaker Unlimited?



Kleine Info: Die Night Breaker Laser sollen noch heller als die Unlimited sein.


----------



## ForceOne (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was Ford ab Werk verbaut, weiß nur, dass das Licht nicht besonders gut ist.


----------



## Captn (25. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ueber das Wechseln beim 168er hab ich einiges gelesen und fand das halt nicht so toll.
> Auch deine Beschreibung, das man hier blind herumtasten muss... naja einfach sieht anders aus.



Ist bei mir nicht anders. Ich sehe zwar, wo ich den Brenner einsetzen muss, aber das Einsetzen dauert dann entweder mehrere Minuten oder ist innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden erledigt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich daran denke an die Scheinwerfer von der A-Klasse zu gehen wird mir bisschen anders.
> Beim Volvo: Motorhaube auf, Stift ziehen, Scheinwerfer bisschen nach aussen druecken, Stecker abziehen, Scheinwerfer komplett in der Hand haben, voila.
> Gluehbirnenwechsel auf beiden Seiten mit viel Ruhe in nicht mal 5 Minuten.


Trotzdem viel schlechter als beim C70I: Da gab es eine Art Tankdeckel hinter den einzelnen Leuchten mit denen man direkt das Leuchtmittel raus holen konnte:
http://new.volvocars.com/ownersdocs/1994/1994_850/images/fff191.jpg



ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was Ford ab Werk verbaut, weiß nur, dass das Licht nicht besonders gut ist.


Die Klarglasscheinwerfer von Ford waren gerade am Anfang einfach nicht gut. Egal welches Leuchtmittel man rein packt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube eher das Nicht-Kfzler alle Arbeiten am Auto als "schwierig" bezeichnen. Wenn Glühlampen wechseln beim W168 schon in die Kategorie "schwer" fällt, dann ist EKS Motor beim OM642 tauschen ohne ausbau des Turbos wahrscheinlich "unmöglich" oder "ein Wunder".

W168 Glühbirnen wechseln würde ich auf der Kfz-Schwerheitsskala beim 1. Lehrjahr einordnen.


----------



## ForceOne (25. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ...
> Die Klarglasscheinwerfer von Ford waren gerade am Anfang einfach nicht gut. Egal welches Leuchtmittel man rein packt.



Gerade am Anfang = bei älteren Modellen?


----------



## Captn (25. Oktober 2017)

Naja, das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Das hängt eher damit zusammen, wie sehr man sich damit beschäftigt. Oft muss man nur wissen, was zu tun ist, bzw. wo man ran muss. Das ist mitnichten Hexenwerk. Ich kann dir als ungelernter die komplette Karosserie eines Autos auseinander nehmen oder Scheiben ein -und auskleben, obwohl ich beruflich damit null am Hut habe. Man muss es nur einmal gesehen oder gemacht haben. ^^


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2017)

Captn schrieb:


> Man muss es nur einmal gesehen oder gemacht haben. ^^



Wenn man weiss wie etwas geht, ist es meistens einfach ^^


Mir ist grad der Seitenblinken abgefallen 
Die Halterung ist gebrochen und im Internet find ich keinen Ersatz. Muss wohl in die Garage fragen gehen


----------



## Zeiss (25. Oktober 2017)

Hey Leute,

wer kann in den alten Bundeslänger die Abnahmen nach *§19 Abs 2 StVZO in Verwendung mit §21 StZVO* machen? Nur TÜV selbst oder auch GTÜ, KÜS und wie sie sonst alle heißen?


----------



## Klutten (25. Oktober 2017)

Je nach Bundesland die TÜVs, da nur sie Technische Prüfstelle sind. Dekra und alle anderen sind nur Überwachungsorganisation und damit raus. In den neuen Bundesländern genau andersherum. Dort ist die Dekra alleinige Technische Prüfstelle.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Gerade am Anfang = bei älteren Modellen?


Genau, also die ersten Modell die mit Klarglasscheinwerfern in Serie kamen um +-2000.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Je nach Bundesland die TÜVs, da nur sie Technische Prüfstelle sind. Dekra und alle anderen sind nur Überwachungsorganisation und damit raus. In den neuen Bundesländern genau andersherum. Dort ist die Dekra alleinige Technische Prüfstelle.



Nicht gut... muss mir wohl einen TÜV-Prüfer suchen, der nicht beschränkt ist und gewillt ist auch mal sein Hirn einzuschalten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Oktober 2017)

Das wird aber schwer


----------



## ForceOne (26. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau, also die ersten Modell die mit Klarglasscheinwerfern in Serie kamen um +-2000.



Dann dürfte ich bei dem 2016er Fiesta sicherlich mehr von einem Upgrade profitieren, richtig?


----------



## taks (26. Oktober 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Dann dürfte ich bei dem 2016er Fiesta sicherlich mehr von einem Upgrade profitieren, richtig?



30€ in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren ^^


----------



## ForceOne (26. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle hat mich nun tierisch verunsichert


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das wird aber schwer



Genau das ist das Problem. Sobald sie kein Gutachten haben, tun sie auf blöd...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss jupp. Da wäre es natürlich besser gewesen, man hätte den Ing. vom Tüv von vornherein mit ins Projekt geholt, so als Info-Empfänge rmit Ratgeberfunktion.
Aber es bleibt trotzdem oft an der recht engstirnigen Sichtweise hängen.

Nebenbei, sehe gerade erst, dass du aus Korntal-Münchingen bist, lach, mein Arbeitgeber hat da ein Werk


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2017)

Naja, ich habe ja noch kein Geld investiert, deswegen sehe ich es erstmal entspannt. Ich habe jetzt die "Liste", was ich alles verbauen will, mit Zeichnungen der Hersteller, Vergleichsnummern und etc. Bevor es wirklich los geht und ich wirklich den ersten Euro ausgebe, hole ich die schon mit ins Bot. Eben nicht nach dem Motto "ich habe da was gebaut, nimm es ab" sondern "Ich habe das und jenes vor, was brauchst du um es abzunehmen".

Ein Werk in Korntal-Münchingen, hmmmmm, wer ist es?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Oktober 2017)

Die die sich anhören, als wenn es um Essen ginge, aber Kunststoffteile herstellen


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die die sich anhören, als wenn es um Essen ginge, aber Kunststoffteile herstellen


Mc Donalds?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Oktober 2017)

Got sei Dank hat mein Stuhl Armlehnen, sonst wäre ich vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die die sich anhören, als wenn es um Essen ginge, aber Kunststoffteile herstellen



Hmmmm, fällt mir so spontan nichts ein 

@Topic: Kennt jemand dieses Gerät hier: klick mich und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## HordyH (26. Oktober 2017)

Kann mir einer Sagen was das für 4 Teile, (jeweils 2 pro NW) auf den Nockenwellenkasten sind. Und wofür diese gedacht sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deeeennis (26. Oktober 2017)

Mit der Nummer 04E906048A findet man raus, dass es das Magnetventil ist


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Topic: Kennt jemand dieses Gerät hier: klick mich und kann dazu was sagen?


Nen Kumpel hatte das mal für seinen Hänger. Mit 7 Ampere dauert das halt ne ganze Weile, bis so ne 95er Batterie voll ist.  Das Ladegerät kann auch keine komplett platten Batterien laden, die musst du dann erst parallel zu einer geladenen mit Starthilfekabeln anklemmen. Ansonsten hat es ganz ok funktioniert.



HordyH schrieb:


> Kann mir einer Sagen was das für 4 Teile, (jeweils  2 pro NW) auf den Nockenwellenkasten sind. Und wofür diese gedacht  sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht aus wie die Stellmagnete für die Verstellung(oder Abschaltung wenn der Motor Zylinderabschaltung hat) des Ventilhubs.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen Kumpel hatte das mal für seinen Hänger. Mit 7 Ampere dauert das halt ne ganze Weile, bis so ne 95er Batterie voll ist.  Das Ladegerät kann auch keine komplett platten Batterien laden, die musst du dann erst parallel zu einer geladenen mit Starthilfekabeln anklemmen. Ansonsten hat es ganz ok funktioniert.



Laut Datenblatt dauert es 19 Stunden um eine 100er Baterrie zu laden.

Und das Ding kann auch platten Baterien laden, von 1,5V, steht ebenfalls im Datenblatt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2017)

Eine platte Batterie hat aber keine 1,5V mehr, da liegt ja der Witz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Oktober 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Topic: Kennt jemand dieses Gerät hier: klick mich und kann dazu was sagen?




Nimm besser ein CTEK


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2017)

CTEK kommt mit zwei Batterien nicht klar, frag mich nicht warum.


----------



## fatlace (26. Oktober 2017)

Willst du ein ladegerät an 2 batterien anschließen?
ich hab auch ein ctek und bisher null probleme gehabt, hängt derzeit auch an meinem clubsport weil der schon im winterschlaf ist .
bei mir im bekannten kreis werden eigentlich nur ctek geräte benutzt.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Oktober 2017)

Achter hat zwei parallelgeschaltete Batterien drin, die auch zusammen geladen werden.
Prinzipiell kann Ctek damit umgehen, aber auch nur prinzipiell...

Bei uns ist es eher durchwachsen, es gibt Bosch, AEG, Ctek, Noname, ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2017)

In der Firma haben wir Mawek, Bosch und Gossen Metrawatt. Bekommt man aber halt nicht für so ein paar Euro, da die 30-150A machen.  Kann man aber so ziemlich alles mit laden ohne Probleme. Geht auch Bordnetzerhaltung ohne Batterie.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich durfte heute endlich meinen BF17-Führerschein abholen,  jetzt gehts endlich los 

Da hab ich auch schon gleich wieder eine Frage zu Rad/Reifen-Kombination. 

Für den 525i E60 sind neue Reifen fällig (Winterreifen 12 Jahre alt...) und es sollen nun Ganzjahresreifen werden (3-5bTkm pro Jahr), wobei die Wahl auf  folgende gefallen ist: PKW-Ganzjahresreifen MICHELIN | reifen.com - Markenreifen, Komplettrader und Felgen richtig gunstig

Die aktuellen Größen seit Auslieferung sind
SR: 245/45/R17
WR: 225/50/R17

Im Fahrzeugschein: 225/55/R16

In der Größe 225/45/R17 kosten die Reifen 116€ anstatt 180€ für 245/45/R17 bzw. 160€ für 225/50/R17. 

Kann man diese Größe auch nehmen oder ist das nicht erlaubt/schlecht zu fahren?


----------



## fctriesel (27. Oktober 2017)

Unwahrscheinlich dass du diese größe Fahren darfst, der Abrollumfang unterscheidet sich zu stark.


----------



## meik19081999 (27. Oktober 2017)

Schau mal in der Fahrertür nach, da sollten die erlaubten Reifen-/Felgengrößen draufstehen, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre sollte 225 45 r17 passend sein.

Glückwunsch zum Fahrerlaubnis 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lee (27. Oktober 2017)

Fahr den 5er nicht gleich gegen die Wand und viel Spaß


----------



## Pommesbunker (27. Oktober 2017)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Schau mal in der Fahrertür nach, da sollten die erlaubten Reifen-/Felgengrößen draufstehen, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre sollte 225 45 r17 passend sein.
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Fahrerlaubnis
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


Weiß jetzt nicht wie das bei dem ist, aber bei mir stehen z.B. die 18 Zöller gar nicht drin, nur 16" und 17", obwohls die auch ab Werk gab.

Am besten die Betriebserlaubnis irgendwo suchen oder im Autohaus nachfragen.

Normal ist geringerer Abrollumfang erst Recht kein Problem.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Oktober 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> In der Größe 225/45/R17 kosten die Reifen 116€ anstatt 180€ für 245/45/R17 bzw. 160€ für 225/50/R17.
> 
> Kann man diese Größe auch nehmen oder ist das nicht erlaubt/schlecht zu fahren?



Darfst du nicht fahren, müsste man eintragen lassen, vorausgesetzt die Umfangsdifferenz ist nicht zu hoch, dann muss der Tacho zusätzlich noch angeglichen werden -> lohnt sich alles nicht.

Alle freigegebenen Rädergrößen stehen im CoC Papier.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe noch ein pdf gefunden, in dem die Werkskombinationen aufgelistet sind. 
Laut diesem sind die 245/45/17 nur als RunFlat-Reifen erlaubt und fallen somit weg.   
[EDIT:  Dokument-Download/Anzeigen  ]

Ich werde dann die 225/50/R17 von den Winterfelgen durch Reifen der selben Größe ersetzen. 

@ Lee   Ich geb mir Mühe ;D


----------



## Klutten (28. Oktober 2017)

Gib mir eben mal die Schlüsselnummern, dann hast du die passenden Bereifungen.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Laut diesem sind die 245/45/17 nur als RunFlat-Reifen erlaubt und fallen somit weg.



Du kannst auf einer Felge mit EH+ oder EH2 Hump auch jeden normalen Reifen fahren, nur eben nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Oktober 2017)

Mal noch ne Frage wo wir gerade eh bei den Reifen sind.

Ich hab auf meinen 8Jx18 Audi Felgen (Originalbereifung 235/40R18) jetzt 225/40R18 (Falken ZE914) drauf, die Größe würde ich auch gern so weiter fahren, vor allem weil ich sie eintragen lassen hab und die Sportcontact 5 die nächstes Jahr drauf sollen in der Größe jeweils 20€ günstiger sind als in 235.

Allerdings bin ich mit dem aussehen der bisherigen Reifen nicht soo zufrieden, weil ich das gezogene persönlich nicht so schön finde.

Hab jetzt auch schon öfter andere 8x18 Felgen, ebenfalls mit 225ern gesehen bei denen das nicht so stark ist.

Unter anderem eben die Anzeige:
VW Karthoum 8x18 ET 50 mit 225/40-18 Conti Sport Contact 5 NEU! : Biete

Meine Frage jetzt, gibts da unter den Reidenmodellen durchaus solche Unterschiede oder liegt das jetzt z.B. im Fall der Anzeige auch/nur an der anderen Felge? 

Angehängt mal noch Bilder meiner, einer mit den originalen 235/40R18 und den Felgen aus der Anzeige.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Oktober 2017)

Ganz sicher das du keine 8,5x18 Felgen hast? Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine 225er auf 8x18 gesehen die gezogen waren. 

Von Hersteller zu Hersteller sieht es immer ein bischen anders aus aber das ist normalerweise kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Oktober 2017)

Sicher bin ich mir sicher, bin ja nicht blöd.
Das ist das stinknormale 18" Zoll S-line Rad. (Audi VW Original Felge 4E0 601 025 AB - 9-Speichen Alufelge)

Das wundert mich halt auch, außer es liegt wirklich an den Reifen.

Hmm, müsste wohl echt an den Reifen liegen: Original Audi Felgen S-line 18" Zoll 8x18 ET 43 225/40/18 in Niedersachsen - Emden | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Zumindest sieht das auf den Bildern normaler aus.

Geht halt schon aufn Keks, man kann die nichtmal aufn Boden legen ohne dass die Felge aufliegt.


----------



## Klutten (30. Oktober 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> ...



...hier die passende Bereifung für deine Felgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...für die 245er Bereifung benötigst du andere Felgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Oktober 2017)

Habe gestern Abend an Ultimot geschrieben, mit der Frage


aus welchem Material sie Adapter bauen (ST52 oder C45 oder C60 oder 42CrMo4) 
wie es mit der Eintragung aussieht 
 und habe meine Handynummer hinterlassen.

Heute um 10 hat er mich angerufen. Habe ihm mein Vorhaben erklärt, welche Teile und alles. Er hat mir dann erklärt, wie sie arbeiten (sehen sich als eine Manufaktur und deswegen etwas teuerer) und was ihr Anspruch ist. Beim Material meinte er, ja, das geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung (meinte zu mir "da hat sich einer mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt"), sie würden was "höherwertigeres" nehmen, was auch immer das heißt. Durch die (unter anderem) ISO9001 Zertifizierung gibt es bei denen wohl keine Problem mit dem TÜV, weil alles jeder Zeit reproduzierbar und etc, zu dem arbeiten sie auch mit Dekra zusammen.

Zu MBT-Construction hat er sich positiv geäussert, aber zu Epytec, .......... von denen ist er nicht so "überzeugt".

Er wird mir ein Angebot schreiben, meinte aber, es würde um die 450€ liegen, für zwei Adapter + ein Haufen Papier für die Einzelabnahme. Mal schauen, was da so kommt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Oktober 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Meine Frage jetzt, gibts da unter den Reidenmodellen durchaus solche Unterschiede oder liegt das jetzt z.B. im Fall der Anzeige auch/nur an der anderen Felge?



Ja, es liegt meistens an den Reifen. Hankook und Conti (je nach Modell) sind z.B. recht schmalbauend. Gibt dann auch Reifen die sehr breitbauend sind was durchaus Unterschiede von teilweise 5-10mm sind, je nach Größe.
Meine Radreifenkombi ist z.B. nur mit den Conti SC6 an der HA perfekt passend, mit einem Michelin PSS oder Pirelli PZERO würde es höchstwahrscheinlich schleifen.


----------



## Klutten (30. Oktober 2017)

Die Unterschiede in der Breite können selbst bei einem Hersteller und gleicher Aufschrift schon 25-30mm betragen, was es extrem kompliziert macht. Leider ist fast nie drin, was drauf steht. Gerade letztens an einem RS3 gesehen, wo sich eine Schraube in einen Reifen geschlichen hatte. Der Reifen wurde exakt nach Bezeichnung in A01-Kennung geordert, konnte aber bei einem 1-Jahr alten Auto schon nicht mehr geliefert werden. Geliefert wurde der Ersatz ...aber mit Kennung A02 MO. Nun denkt man sich, dass das ja nun kein Problem sein kann, denn die beiden Reifen sollen laut Audi kompatibel sein - Pustekuchen. Der gelieferte Reifen war besagte 25-30mm breiter, wohlgemerkt bei gleicher aufgedruckter Reifenbreite von 235mm. Die Rückfrage bei Michelin förderte dann zu Tage, dass dieser Reifen nur auf dem R8 und einem AMG-Modell von Mercedes  an der Vorderachse montiert werden darf. Eine Freigabe für einen RS3 gibt es nicht.

In Summe mussten dann vier Reifen neu gekauft werden, obwohl nur einer beschädigt war. Von daher ist es schon traurig, dass die Hersteller einfach irgendwelche Breiten und Querschnitte auf ihre Reifen drucken, die aber dann in der Realität zu gänzlich anderen Größen mutieren. Es ist eine Frechheit, wenn ein "von den Daten identischer" Reifen in der Praxis von ~235mm zu ~255-265mm wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2017)

Bei spezieller Herstellerkennung kann es schonmal vorkommen das Reifen speziell für ein Auto ausgelegt werden. Bei "Standard" Reifen ohne Herstellerkennung nehmen die sich aber nicht viel.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2017)

Nur warum schreibt man dann nicht 255 drauf wenn es das offensichtlich ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich weil mann dann im Euro-Verbrauchstest nicht mehr einfach 20mm schmalere Reifen drauf ziehen kann


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Oktober 2017)

So, gerade mal die Reifen gemessen, bei der Lauffläche komm ich großzügig über die Profilkante gemessen auf 205-210.

Würde insbesondere mit dem Namenszusatz Ecorun den die Reifen haben doch auch durchaus Sinn machen dass sie schmaler sind?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2017)

Also meiner Meinung nach...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil mann dann im Euro-Verbrauchstest nicht mehr einfach 20mm schmalere Reifen drauf ziehen kann



...ist das Betrug...



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> So, gerade mal die Reifen gemessen, bei der Lauffläche komm ich großzügig über die Profilkante gemessen auf 205-210.
> 
> Würde insbesondere mit dem Namenszusatz Ecorun den die Reifen haben doch auch durchaus Sinn machen dass sie schmaler sind?



...und das auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Oktober 2017)

Olstyle, natürlich ist es das, war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, würde nur zum image passen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Oktober 2017)

Leider klingt es in beide Richtungen auch viel zu schlüssig um nicht so geplant zu sein wie vermutet.


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Oktober 2017)

Dann ist nur die Frage ob die SC breiter sind.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube, das wäre das letzte Auto, was ich von diesem Hersteller kaufen würde. Das ist ja Beschiss hoch 10...


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2017)

Gerade den Termin für den Getriebeservice für den 7er ausgemacht, am 20.11 ist es so weit.

Gemacht wird:


Getriebespülung mit Öl nach ZF-/BMW-Spezifikation
Neue original ZF-Ölwanne inkl. Filter
Ausbau der Mechatronik
Öffnen der Mechatronik, Tausch der Dämpfungspuffer und Montage mit neuer Dichtplatte
Austausch aller Dichtungen zwischen Mechatronik und Getriebe
Reset der Adaptionen und anschließend Einlernfahrt
Das Ganze dauert rund drei Stunden und ich bin immer dabei.


----------



## Nightmare09 (2. November 2017)

Berichte mal von den Kosten der ganzen Aktion, denn das hört sich kostspielig an


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2017)

Der Spaß kostet mich komplett mit Allem rund 650€.

Wenn man die Mechatronik in Ruhe lässt (Tausch der Dämpfungspuffer und Montage mit neuer Dichtplatte), dann sind es 150€ weniger.


----------



## P2063 (2. November 2017)

mal eine semi auto relatierte Frage: Wie würdet ihr einen Garagenboden ausgestalten?

Wir haben eine Blechfertiggarage auf Betonbodenplatte. Die Bodenplatte ist nicht glatt geschliffen und hat einige Unebenheiten und Rillen. Abdichtung an den Wänden wollte ich jetzt mit Compriband machen, bleibt die Frage des Bodenaufbaus. Fliesen kommen eigentlich nicht in Frage (gefällt mir optisch nicht , kostet mir zuviel Arbeitszeit und die Fugen sind irgendwann auch hässlich) am liebsten wäre mir so eine Art "Tiefgaragenboden".

Nochmal Estrich drauf kippen wollte ich wegen der nötigen Materialmenge bei einer Mindestdicke von 6cm vermeiden, abgesehen davon, dass der dann auch wieder 4-6 Wochen trocknen muss und dann ja noch mal ein passender Belag/Beschichtung auf den geglätteten Estrich müsste.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich den Boden einfach nur mit zwei schichten garagentauglicher Fußbodenfarbe + Versiegelung mit Rutschhemmer behandle (ca 200-250€) oder ob man den Boden besser noch mit Fließspachtel in mindestens 15mm Dicke ausgleicht (ca. 750-1000€).

vielleicht hat hier ja schon mal jemand eine Garage gebaut oder saniert und vor der selben Frage gestanden. Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob die Farbe oder Versiegelung die Unebenheiten ausreichend ausgleichen können und im Baumarkt erzählt einem der Mitarbeiter in der Farbenabteilung natürlich was anderes als der Mitarbeiter bei den Baustoffen weil jeder sein eigenes Produkt verkaufen will...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. November 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Nochmal Estrich drauf kippen wollte ich wegen der nötigen Materialmenge bei einer Mindestdicke von 6cm vermeiden...


Die 6cm gelten für Estriche! Willst du denn einen rein machen, also mit (trittschall-) Dämmung, Folie und allem drum und dran? Oder soll der quatsch nur auf den bestehenden beton gekippt werden? Wenn letzteres der fall ist, kann die schicht auch dünner ausfallen. (min. 3cm würde ich aber schon drauf kippen)


> Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich den Boden einfach nur mit zwei schichten garagentauglicher Fußbodenfarbe + Versiegelung mit Rutschhemmer behandle...


Das gleicht aber nichts aus...


> ... oder ob man den Boden besser noch mit Fließspachtel in mindestens 15mm Dicke ausgleicht (ca. 750-1000€).


15mm ist schon dünnestrich. Spachteln geht bis max. 1cm dicke. Bei so einer aktion hoffe ich aber, das unter deinem beton auch eine Isolierung ist. Ansonsten drückt dir die aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit auf die dauer die Spachtelmasse/ den dünnestrich hoch. Achja, und auch nicht vergessen, das diese Geschichten vorher grundiert werden müssen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Gerade den Termin für den Getriebeservice für den 7er ausgemacht, am 20.11 ist es so weit.
> 
> Gemacht wird:
> 
> ...


Warum die Adaptionen reseten? Schaltet er im Moment ruckig? Fülldruck und Füllzeiten zu adaptieren macht nur Sinn bei einer Beanstandung. Einfach alles löschen und versuchen neu einzulernen macht es nur schlimmer wenn keine Beanstanung vorliegt. Denn bei der Adaption wird ja mit Sicherheit nicht jeder Gang bei jeder Temperatur adaptiert.

Das Getriebesteuergerät hat ja nicht umsonst schon tausende Adaptionen kalt und warm von alleine gemacht. Wenn eine bestimmte Schaltung schlecht ist, dann würde ich auch nur diese adaptieren und nicht alle.



P2063 schrieb:


> mal eine semi auto relatierte Frage: Wie würdet ihr einen Garagenboden ausgestalten?


Salzwasserfester Beton oder Fliesen. Alles andere geht nach ein paar Jahren kaputt, wenn du dein Auto da jeden Tag reinfährst. ...und keine Badfliesen nehmen...


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. November 2017)

Also bei uns ist da Estrich mit Gefälle drin, und der hält seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren.

Sollte halt auch ein hochwertiger sein.


----------



## >ExX< (2. November 2017)

Also es gibt so einen Flüssigboden den man gießt, das wäre glaube das optimum. Haben wir bei uns in der Firma, aber haben nichts mit Autos zu tun, aber ist auch ziemlich teuer das Zeug, und keine Ahnung wie das heisst :D
Aber wird beim rangieren sehr quietschen.......

Kann mir jemand sagen wo bei einem BMW e91 320i (N46B20) der Laderegler ist?


----------



## Zeiss (2. November 2017)

@TBF: Das passt schon so mit dem Reset der Adaptionswerte.

@ExX: An der Lima.


----------



## P2063 (3. November 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die 6cm gelten für Estriche! Willst du denn einen rein machen, also mit (trittschall-) Dämmung, Folie und allem drum und dran? Oder soll der quatsch nur auf den bestehenden beton gekippt werden? Wenn letzteres der fall ist, kann die schicht auch dünner ausfallen. (min. 3cm würde ich aber schon drauf kippen)
> 
> Das gleicht aber nichts aus...
> 
> 15mm ist schon dünnestrich. Spachteln geht bis max. 1cm dicke.



ich hab die Angaben aus den jeweiligen Produktdatenblättern bei Knauf, 15mm ist die Mindestdicke wenn man die Fließspachtel als Garagenboden verwendet, man kann die sogar bis 30mm dick auftragen. 

Wieso sollte der Estrich nichts ausgleichen? Abgesehen davon will ich eh keinen estrich verwenden weil das zu hoch aufbaut. Die Bodenplatte ist selbstverständlich feuchtigkeitsisoliert. Trittschalldämmung in der Garage ist natürlich quatsch. Es geht mir einfach nur darum, eine ebene, fahrzeugdreckresistente Oberfläche zu haben.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Salzwasserfester Beton oder Fliesen. Alles andere geht nach ein paar Jahren kaputt, wenn du dein Auto da jeden Tag reinfährst.



was sollte da kaputt gehen wenn man die Oberfläche mit einer Farbe auf 2k Epoxy Basis versiegelt? Die wurde schließlich genau dafür entwickelt.

vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand einen anderen (günstigeren? dünner auftragbaren?) Fließspachtel als den von Knauf. Ich muss da jetzt nicht eine was weiß ich wie dicke Schicht rein machen wenn das Datenblatt es nicht vorschreibt, sondern will bloß die Rillen aus dem Boden bekommen. Von den günstigeren Baumarktmarken habe ich keine Info gefunden wie dick es als befahrbarer Boden sein muss, die Trockenzeiten sind auch teils wesentlich länger, und mit anderen Knaufprodukten (Uniflott, Sockel-SM, Tief/Sperrgrund...) haben wir beim Hausbau eben sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Was ich halt vermeiden will ist, da jetzt für 200€ Farbe auf den Boden zu kippen, nur um sie dann wieder abschleifen zu dürfen weil das Ergebnis nicht überzeugt.


----------



## keinnick (3. November 2017)

Nein, er meinte, dass die Fußbodenfarbe + Versiegelung nichts ausgleicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> was sollte da kaputt gehen wenn man die Oberfläche mit einer Farbe auf 2k Epoxy Basis versiegelt? Die wurde schließlich genau dafür entwickelt.


Problem ist wenn man im Winter das Auto mit Schnee-salz-matsch dran in die Garage fährt.
Das Zeug frisst die Farbe an und das Wasser läuft in die Poren. Dann gefriert das Wasser. Wenn man dann mit dem Auto drüber fährt bricht das Eis und auch immer ein Teil der Farbe.
Wir haben es bei uns in der Garage schon mehrmals mit Fußbodenfarbe versucht aber das war immer nur von kurzer Dauer. Wenn das keine beheizte Garage ist, dann wird die Farbe schnell wieder kaputt gehen.


----------



## P2063 (3. November 2017)

nur Fußbodenfarbe oder auch Versiegelung? Letztere ist ja dafür gedacht, dass Tausalze, Öl, Kraftstoffreste, Weichmacher aus den Reifen und was eben sonst noch alles auf dem Boden landet der Farbe und dem Beton darunter nichts anhaben können.

Alternativ gibt es wohl noch eine sogenannte Kratzspachtelung (Epoxy-Quarzsand Gemisch) aber die kommt in 2mm Dicke ebenfalls auf knapp 1000€


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2017)

Von wo kommst du ? Sonst hier mal anfragen/beraten lassen: Standorte | Nietiedt
Die machen bei uns die ganzen industrieellen Bodenbeschichtungen die man auch privat bekommen kann, hat ein Arbeitskollege ebenfalls in der Garage und ist damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## P2063 (3. November 2017)

die haben sogar einen Standort bei mir in der Nähe, anfragen kann man ja mal aber ich denke bei nicht ganz 40m² bekomm ich das auch noch selbst hin. Momentan beschäftigt mich eher die Materialfrage.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> nur Fußbodenfarbe oder auch Versiegelung? Letztere ist ja dafür gedacht, dass Tausalze, Öl, Kraftstoffreste, Weichmacher aus den Reifen und was eben sonst noch alles auf dem Boden landet der Farbe und dem Beton darunter nichts anhaben können.
> 
> Alternativ gibt es wohl noch eine sogenannte Kratzspachtelung (Epoxy-Quarzsand Gemisch) aber die kommt in 2mm Dicke ebenfalls auf knapp 1000€


Farbe und Versiegelung. Außerdem sind diese Beschichtungen alle nicht Kraftstofffest. Wenn da beim Schrauben ein bischen Kraftstoff ausläuft, dann löst sich an dem Fleck die Farbe danach ziemlich schnell.

An dem Beton passiert quasi nix, sieht aber halt immer siffig aus, weil der sich verfärbt.

In der Doppelgarage ist die eine Seite seit 40 Jahren Beton und die andere Seite wurde immer mal wieder übergepinselt. Länger wie 5-10 Jahre hat das nie gehalten.


----------



## P2063 (3. November 2017)

aber dann ist das ein "glatter" Beton oder? Der bei unserer Bodenplatte ist ziemlich rauh und porig, ich hab da ein paar Säcke Sand gelagert (im freien bevor die Garage drauf kam) und da hat es unter denen schon angefangen rostig zu werden. ich denke irgendwie versiegeln/abdecken wird man den müssen damit einem die Platte nicht weggammelt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Farbe und Versiegelung. Außerdem sind diese Beschichtungen alle nicht Kraftstofffest. Wenn da beim Schrauben ein bischen Kraftstoff ausläuft, dann löst sich an dem Fleck die Farbe danach ziemlich schnell.



Quatsch, alle guten Beschichtungen sind Lösungsmittel und Kraftstoff/Fettfest.
Wir haben das Zeug bei uns in jeder Halle als Bodenbelag und egal was da gemacht wird, bleibt es extrem widerstandsfähig und löst sich nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Quatsch, alle guten Beschichtungen sind Lösungsmittel und Kraftstoff/Fettfest.
> Wir haben das Zeug bei uns in jeder Halle als Bodenbelag und egal was da gemacht wird, bleibt es extrem widerstandsfähig und löst sich nicht.


Bei euch in der Halle ist es immer fast Außentemperatur und es steht auch mal eine Benzinpfütze da ein paar Tage?



P2063 schrieb:


> aber dann ist das ein "glatter" Beton oder? Der bei  unserer Bodenplatte ist ziemlich rauh und porig, ich hab da ein paar  Säcke Sand gelagert (im freien bevor die Garage drauf kam) und da hat es  unter denen schon angefangen rostig zu werden. ich denke irgendwie  versiegeln/abdecken wird man den müssen damit einem die Platte nicht  weggammelt.


Naja wirklich "glatt" ist der nicht. Der ist nur nach dem Gießen abgezogen worden und hat auch Poren, wie Beton halt so ist. Hat es schon 40 Jahre überlebt und ich denke mal die nächsten 40 Jahre sollten auch kein Thema sien. Nur die untere Metallleiste vom Garagentor war schon total kaputt gefahren, die ist mitlerweile neu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei euch in der Halle ist es immer fast Außentemperatur und es steht auch mal eine Benzinpfütze da ein paar Tage?



In bestimmten Bereichen sicherlich, verschiedenste Öle und Fette auf jeden Fall, Benzin eher nicht (würde eh nicht über Tage Pfützen bilden, da ruck zuck verdunstet).
Ich habe auch noch nie eine Stelle gesehen, wo der Boden angelöst oder verfärbt wurde, die Beschichtung kann schon gut was ab


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. November 2017)

Heute mal das Umziehen auf Winterreifen vorgezogen...
2017er Baujahr und keine RDK Sensoren.   Jetzt weiß ich es ganz sicher. Sehr gut gemacht Audi!  Habe ich keine Probleme mit den Sommerfelgen.

Was beim S3 auch wieder ein Problem ist, ist das durchrutschen der Bremsscheiben.  Ich verstehe nicht warum man nicht gleich ab Werk das anständig hinbekommt. Andere Schrauben, mehr Anzugsdrehmoment, anderes Material bei Scheibe, Felge oder Radnabe. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Ein Glück haben die Radschrauben bis jetzt kaum was abbekommen. Die Montagehilfe-Schraube ist auch noch nicht all zu verbogen, die sollte man noch lösen können.
Geben die Testfahrer nicht zwischendurch auch mal Gas?


----------



## janni851 (4. November 2017)

Sind Reifendrucksensoren nicht seit 2014 Pflicht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2017)

Nein, Sensoren sind keine Pflicht, nur ein RDKS System.

Das wird bei der VW AG über die Raddrehzahlaensoren realisiert.


----------



## Olstyle (4. November 2017)

Und erfordert daher ein referenzieren des Systems von Hand nach dem auffüllen der Reifen und erkennt quasi keinen gleichmäßigen Druckverlust auf allen Reifen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2017)

Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass es besser ist.


----------



## worco (4. November 2017)

RDKS gibts bei der VW AG gegen Aufpreis.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2017)

Es ist zulassingstechnisch Vorschrift, ergo kein wählbares Extra.


----------



## janni851 (4. November 2017)

Ich glaube er meint jetzt den Sensor im Ventil anstatt die Standardlösung


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. November 2017)

Achso, sorry, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2017)

Afaik lassen sich die US RDKS-Anforderungen nicht per ESP lösen. Ergo muss auch VW eine Lösung mit direkt messenden Sensoren haben welche man natürlich in Deutschland als Extra anbieten könnte. Wobei mich das eher wundern würde weil der Vorteil aus Kundensicht ziemlich gering ist.


----------



## worco (5. November 2017)

Also ich hab mir das bestellt, mehr so aus Interesse und um eben den absoluten Druck zu sehen, nicht nur relativen Verlust.
Kostet für winter und sommerreifen glaube ich 300€


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2017)

Volvo fand das mit der Druckanzeige am Anfang zu technisch für dumme Autofahrer. Also bekomme ich trotz 2 Sets Sensoren nur eine Meldung wenn was falsch läuft.
Aber zum Glück gibt es Austauschsensoren bei meinem Arbeitgeber gratis, also waren die Extrakosten für die Winterräder sehr überschaubar  .


----------



## janni851 (5. November 2017)

Preislich macht sich das schon alles bemerkbar. Aber mir haben die Sensoren schonmal schwer geholfen, vondaher bin ich froh sie zu haben[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2017)

Braucht kein Mensch die Kagge.  Limitiert unnötig bei der Felgenwahl, geht kaputt und spricht auch nicht schneller an als die Messung per Raddrehzahl.

Davon mal abgesehen das man die Batterien in den Sendern nicht tauschen kann und somit ständig neue Sensoren fällig sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2017)

In den meisten Fällen hast du wohl recht.
Ich kann mir nur sehr wenige Situationen vorstellen, wo das Sensorsystem deutliche Vorteile hat.

Einzig bei Komplettsysemen wie in diesem Wüsten-G mit 6x6-Antrieb, sehe ich da sinn, da ist aber auch eine Anpassung des Drucks vom Fahrersitz aus möglich.


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. November 2017)

Der hat aber auch ne komplette Reifendruckregelanlage, und da wird der momentane Druck normal auch an der Zuleitung gemessen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2017)

Schon, aber wozu brauchst du Werte, wenn du eh anhalten und mit externen Mitteln nachfüllen musst?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. November 2017)

Klar, ich finde das System ist auch Schwachsinn (zumindest für Leute die sich auch mit dem Fahrzeug beschäftigen)
und wollte nur anmerken, dass es selbst bei dem nicht mit solchen Sensoren funktioniert.


----------



## janni851 (5. November 2017)

Also mir ist mit meinem Corsa damals folgendes passiert:

Linke Spur, morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, ca 160 aufm Tacho. Am Vorabend hatten wir den Geburtstag einer Freundin gemütlich gefeiert und mein Auto stand dort auf einem Schotterparkplatz. Schon auf dem Heimweg bemerkte ich eine Unwucht vorne links, hielt es aber für einen Stein. Das hätte aber auch glaube jeder gedacht. Morgens auf der Autobahn dann gedacht „na der wird schon irgendwann im Radhaus die Fliege machen.“ Hat er dann auch, aber es war kein Stein, sondern ein Nagel, der von links nach rechts in den Reifen schoss und da ein Loch entstehen lies. Noch bevor ich eine Schieflage des Fahrzeugs bemerken könnte, meine Beifahrerin auch nicht, zeigte das System den Druckverlust an. Natürlich passierte das ganze als ich für ein Stauende bremste. Mit dem Wissen bin ich dann auf dem Standstreifen zur nächsten Raststätte geschlichen und dann von dort zum nächsten FOH. 

Ohne das System hätte ich den Verlust erst später bemerkt, nämlich dann, wenn das Fahrzeug sich neigt. So wäre ich vermutlich im Stau stecken geblieben und irgendwann dann eben liegen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2017)

Gegen TDKS ist ja auch nix zu sagen, aber die teuren Sensoren sind eigentlich nicht nötig, wie VW beweißt.


----------



## Zeiss (5. November 2017)

Beim 7er gibt es zwei Systeme, RPA und RDK. RPA ist ReifenPannenAnzeige, es läuft über das Steuergerät vom Dynamic Drive, also letzendlich über DSC. RDK ist ReifenDruckKontrolle und es läuft über extra Sensoren im Rad. Diese Sensoren übertragen Druck, Temperatur und Querbeschleunigung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Also mir ist mit meinem Corsa damals folgendes passiert:
> 
> Linke Spur, morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, ca 160 aufm Tacho. Am Vorabend hatten wir den Geburtstag einer Freundin gemütlich gefeiert und mein Auto stand dort auf einem Schotterparkplatz. Schon auf dem Heimweg bemerkte ich eine Unwucht vorne links, hielt es aber für einen Stein. Das hätte aber auch glaube jeder gedacht. Morgens auf der Autobahn dann gedacht „na der wird schon irgendwann im Radhaus die Fliege machen.“ Hat er dann auch, aber es war kein Stein, sondern ein Nagel, der von links nach rechts in den Reifen schoss und da ein Loch entstehen lies. Noch bevor ich eine Schieflage des Fahrzeugs bemerken könnte, meine Beifahrerin auch nicht, zeigte das System den Druckverlust an. Natürlich passierte das ganze als ich für ein Stauende bremste. Mit dem Wissen bin ich dann auf dem Standstreifen zur nächsten Raststätte geschlichen und dann von dort zum nächsten FOH.
> 
> ...


Unwucht durch Stein?  Da muss aber schon nen derber Findling in der Felge liegen. 

Normalerweise merkt man 0,5 Bar Druckverlust sofort bei Kurvenfahrt oder Bremsungen. Fährt sich super instabil, wenn ein Reifen abweichenden Druck hat.


----------



## janni851 (6. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Unwucht durch Stein?  Da muss aber schon nen derber Findling in der Felge liegen.
> 
> Normalerweise merkt man 0,5 Bar Druckverlust sofort bei Kurvenfahrt oder Bremsungen. Fährt sich super instabil, wenn ein Reifen abweichenden Druck hat.



Der hing im Profil vom Reifen  dann merkste auch nem kleineren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## P2063 (6. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen das man die Batterien in den Sendern nicht tauschen kann und somit ständig neue Sensoren fällig sind.



ständig so wie alle 7 Jahre? So lange behalten doch die wenigsten ein Fahrzeug.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Unwucht durch Stein?  Da muss aber schon nen derber Findling in der Felge liegen.
> 
> Normalerweise merkt man 0,5 Bar Druckverlust sofort bei Kurvenfahrt oder Bremsungen. Fährt sich super instabil, wenn ein Reifen abweichenden Druck hat.



selbst wenn man es merkt, und das tut garantiert nicht jeder, muss man aber auch erst mal den technisch versierten Bogen von "fährt sich irgendwie anders als letztes mal" zu "könnte am Luftdruck liegen" hin bekommen.

ich hatte selbst grade erst einen Nagel im Reifen, der anfangs nur für einen Druckverlust von so ca. 0,1-0,2bar/woche gesorgt hat und kaum zu finden war da er genau in einer Profilrille gesteckt hat. Ohne RDKS hätte ich das garantiert erst wochen später festgestellt. Abgesehen davon, dass man beim ersten mal sowieso nur nachpumpt und sich frühestens beim zweiten mal Gedanken um die Ursache macht - vorausgesetzt da liegen nicht wieder ein paar Wochen dazwischen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Wah? Das wäre bei meinem einen Auto schon der 4. Satz je Saisonalbereifung, der durch wäre! (BJ 89, seit 92 in Familienbesitz)


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Der hing im Profil vom Reifen  dann merkste auch nem kleineren.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Man hast du aber dickes Profil.  Unwucht merkt man ab ca. 15 bis 20 Gramm. Leg mal einen 15 bis 20 Gramm schweren Stein auf eine Waage. Das ist kein kleiner Kieselstein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Kommt drauf an aus was der ist 

Uranerz?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2017)

Ich parke ständig auf Uranerzschotter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Ach darum hast du immer so nen heißen Reifen


----------



## McZonk (6. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen das man die Batterien in den Sendern nicht tauschen kann und somit ständig neue Sensoren fällig sind.


Diesen Blödsinn in Form einer (wie immer) Verallgemeinerung kann ich mal wieder nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Hier wird die Tage ein FZ abgegeben, das seit 10,5 Jahren mit den selben Batterien fährt (und ja, das System arbeitet noch störungsfrei). Ständig, ja... Oder wohl eher: In diesem Fall wohl ein Autoleben lang ohne Tausch.


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2017)

Hier haben wir ja einige Meinungen und User die sich mit der Materie etwas naeher beschaeftigen und auskennen.

Mir tun nur die Kunden leid, die so einen Meister vorgesetzt bekommen und so beraten werden.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2017)

Ziel sind afaik je nach OEM 8-10 Jahre Mindestlaufzeit bei den Dingern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2017)

McZonk schrieb:


> Diesen Blödsinn in Form einer (wie immer) Verallgemeinerung kann ich mal wieder nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Hier wird die Tage ein FZ abgegeben, das seit 10,5 Jahren mit den selben Batterien fährt (und ja, das System arbeitet noch störungsfrei). Ständig, ja... Oder wohl eher: In diesem Fall wohl ein Autoleben lang ohne Tausch.


Es kommt sehr drauf an wieviel das Fahrzeug bewegt wird. Steht das Auto nur rum, müssen die Sensoren nicht viel machen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ziel sind afaik je nach OEM 8-10 Jahre Mindestlaufzeit bei den Dingern.


Ziel ist das Stichwort.  Dann gibt es da noch die Realität.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2017)

Die Realität sind Vertragsstrafen wenn sich bei der PV herausstellt dass man das nicht einhält.
Ergo wird das auch erreicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. November 2017)

Und wer verhängt die Vertragsstrafe? Der Kunde der einen neuen Satz Sensoren in der Werkstatt kauft und jetzt wieder glücklich ist das seine Fehlermeldung weg ist?  Ja ne ist klar.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Das Problem ist doch, dass beim Reifenwechsel die Sensoren getauscht werden müssen, laut Hersteller, und wer fährt Reifen 8-10 Jahre?


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2017)

Ich war schon eine halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr hier... gibt es was neues? 

Bei mir ist eigentlich alles beim alten. Der Lexus hat eine neue Auspuffanlage bekommen und habe den Innenraum von dem Beige auf Schwarz umgebaut (Türpappen, Teppich, Fussmatten, Vordersitze, Rücksitzbank, Hutablage, dritte Bremsleuchte, Gurte, Amaturenbrett, Schaltknauf und Mittelkonsole). Sonst ist eigentlich alles beim alten


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2017)

Cool. Warum keine Fotos?  Haste den Subaru noch?


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass beim Reifenwechsel die Sensoren getauscht werden müssen, laut Hersteller, und wer fährt Reifen 8-10 Jahre?


Die Verschließteile am Ventil müssen getauscht werden, die Sensoren nicht.
Wenn ein OEM das trotzdem vorschreibt ist das eine ganz spezielle Verschwendung aber keine Vorschrift der Sensorhersteller.


----------



## Riverna (6. November 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Cool. Warum keine Fotos?  Haste den Subaru noch?



Klar habe ich ihn noch, bin aber die letzten Monate damit kaum gefahren. Hab letztens auf eine größere Bremsanlage umgebaut und seit dem stand der die meiste Zeit bei mir in der Werkstatt. Ab und zu ist ihn meine neue Freundin gefahren damit sich die Karre nicht kaputt steht. 

Hab von der Innenaustattung glaube gar kein Bild gemacht...  nur diese drei Schnappschüsse. Da war das Amaturenbrett, das Lenkrad und der Schaltknauf noch nicht verbaut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man hast du aber dickes Profil.  Unwucht merkt man ab ca. 15 bis 20 Gramm. Leg mal einen 15 bis 20 Gramm schweren Stein auf eine Waage. Das ist kein kleiner Kieselstein.



Unwucht merkt man auch noch früher.
Bei meinem BMW sind die hinteren Reifen mal etwas auf den Felgen durchgerutscht ->25g Unwucht und ab 220km/h extreme Unwucht/Vibrationen.
Beim Audi hab ich letztens nachwuchten lassen, weil minimale Unwucht im Lenkrad spürbar war, waren links 5g, rechts 10g.


----------



## Zeiss (6. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass beim Reifenwechsel die Sensoren getauscht werden müssen, laut Hersteller, und wer fährt Reifen 8-10 Jahre?



Wo hast Du den Blödsinn her?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Uff, die quelle muss ich suchen, nur war da, afaik bezogen auf Hyundai, die Vorgabe, dass beim Wechsel der Reifen die Sensoren neu müssen.

Ich beziehe mich da demnach auf den Fahrzeughersteller, nicht den Sendorhersteller.


----------



## Zeiss (6. November 2017)

So wie ich es kenne wird ggf. nur dieser kleiner Nippel ausgetauscht, sonst bleibt alles.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2017)

Dann hab ich es falsch verstanden und behaupte ab sofort das Gegenteil


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2017)

Vom Tausch der Sensoren beim Reifenwechsel habe ich auch schon gehört, kann mich aber an die Hersteller nicht mehr erinnern. 

In der Praxis ist das mit der Lebensdauer aber wirklich relativ. Es kann zwar gut sein, dass ältere Generationen eher zum Ausfall neigen, aber über Ausfälle wird viel gemeckert. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass Werkstätten doppelte Arbeit damit haben. 

In der Wechselsaison sind Termine eng gestaffelt (häufig nur 12-20 Minuten) und Probleme bringen den Tagesablauf schnell ins Wanken. Auto reinfahren und aufbocken -> Räder aus Kofferraum oder Lager holen -> Räder wuchten -> Räder umstecken -> Luftdruck checken -> Auto abbocken -> Schrauben nachziehen -> RDKS anlernen -> nächster Kunde. Geht beim Anlernen etwas schief, würde das Prozedere in der Theorie von vorne losegehen ...würde. In der Praxis geht aber erstmal die Fehlersuche los. Entlarvt man mit Glück einen Sensor, muss dieser aufwendig erneuert werden, was mit Zeit und Kosten verbunden ist. Zudem hat kaum eine freie Werkstatt die Fülle unterschiedlicher Systeme auf Lager. Wenn jetzt noch der Kunde wegen dem erhöhten Kostenaufwand angerufen werden muss, gerät nahezu jeder Werkstattalltag aus den Fugen.

Diese vielen Fallstricke sind nichts für mich. Ich befürworte daher zu 100% die Pannensysteme, die auf Raddrehzahlen basieren, ausreichend genau Differenzen um 0,5 bar anzeigen und unabhängig von Sommer- und Winterbereifung funktionieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Braucht kein Mensch die Kagge.  Limitiert unnötig bei der Felgenwahl, geht kaputt und spricht auch nicht schneller an als die Messung per Raddrehzahl.
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen das man die Batterien in den Sendern nicht tauschen kann und somit ständig neue Sensoren fällig sind.


Ich musste bis jetzt keine Sensoren erneuern, und meine sind knapp zehn Jahre alt.
Weshalb die Batterien/Akkus vergoßen sind, sollte eigentlich nachvollziehbar sein. 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Uff, die quelle muss ich suchen, nur war da, afaik bezogen auf Hyundai, die Vorgabe, dass beim Wechsel der Reifen die Sensoren neu müssen.
> 
> Ich beziehe mich da demnach auf den Fahrzeughersteller, nicht den Sendorhersteller.


Hyundai und RDKS ist ein Kapitel für sich. 


Klutten schrieb:


> Vom Tausch der Sensoren beim Reifenwechsel habe ich auch schon gehört, kann mich aber an die Hersteller nicht mehr erinnern.
> 
> In der Praxis ist das mit der Lebensdauer aber wirklich relativ. Es kann zwar gut sein, dass ältere Generationen eher zum Ausfall neigen, aber über Ausfälle wird viel gemeckert. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass Werkstätten doppelte Arbeit damit haben.
> 
> ...


Zeigen die meisten aktiven Systeme nicht auch die Position des "Problemreifens" an, sprich die Position des fehlerhaften Sensors?
Die unterschiedlichen Systeme sind wohl das Problem. Wurde deshalb schon bei einigen Reifenhändlern abgewiesen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2017)

Grade S3 Gummimatten geholt. 90€ ist echt ok, hätte jetzt auf mehr getippt.  Jetzt kann der Schnee so langsam kommen.


----------



## janni851 (8. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Grade S3 Gummimatten geholt. 90€ ist echt ok, hätte jetzt auf mehr getippt.  Jetzt kann der Schnee so langsam kommen.



90€ für Gummimatten wo S3 draufsteht? Können die was besonderes? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> 90€ für Gummimatten wo S3 draufsteht? Können die was besonderes?


-Werden an den original Haltern befestigt
-Passen 100% in den Fußraum
-Haben auf der Unterseite eine Struktur, die in den Teppich greift
-Eine Wasserkante an der Seite, damit das Tauwasser nicht weiter auf den Teppich läuft
-Das Gummi ist extrem rutschfest und Hochdruckreiniger-resistent
-Halten ein Autoleben lang
-Sehen gut aus 


Ich würde niemals diese Universal-lebensgefährlichen-reinschmeiß-gummilappen kaufen, die nach jeder Fahrt unter dem Bremspedal klemmen.


----------



## janni851 (8. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Werden an den original Haltern befestigt
> -Passen 100% in den Fußraum
> -Haben auf der Unterseite eine Struktur, die in den Teppich greift
> -Eine Wasserkante an der Seite, damit das Tauwasser nicht weiter auf den Teppich läuft
> ...



Aber das können die von meinem Astra sich, da steht auch Astra drauf und die haben 50€ gekostet[emoji848] nicht falsch verstehen, aber mich interessiert der fast doppelte Preis. Viele Unterschiede bestehen da ja bei den Herstellern nicht mehr. Klingt für mich nach Premiumzuschlag.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Klingt für mich nach Premiumzuschlag.



Auch wenn es so wäre, wo ist da das Problem ?
Dass Teile für einen Audi für gewöhnlich teuerer sind als für einen Opel sollte doch klar sein ?
90€ sind mMn auch nicht viel für gute (Gummi)Fußmatten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2017)

Naja davon gehen auch nicht so viele Matten. Es fahren ja nicht mal ansatzweise so viel S3 wie Astra rum.  Die normalen A3 Matten sind billiger, sehen aber nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Werden an den original Haltern befestigt
> -Passen 100% in den Fußraum
> -Haben auf der Unterseite eine Struktur, die in den Teppich greift
> -Eine Wasserkante an der Seite, damit das Tauwasser nicht weiter auf den Teppich läuft
> ...


Immer noch nicht wirklich gut, im W201 damals gabs wenigstens richtige Wannen.


----------



## janni851 (8. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja davon gehen auch nicht so viele Matten. Es fahren ja nicht mal ansatzweise so viel S3 wie Astra rum.  Die normalen A3 Matten sind billiger, sehen aber nicht so gut aus.



Gut klar, die Produktionsmenge spielt da bestimmt ne Rolle. Aber fast 50%? Das kommt mir viel vor. Das so etwas bei Audi mehr kostet als bei Opel, klar. Finde das trotzdem etwas happig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaard (8. November 2017)

Bei dem Thema muss ich BadFrag zustimmen.
Zu den Preisen: ich habe fuer meinen C70 auch Originale Gummimatten geholt.
Gabs auch in passender Farbe meines Innenraums unten (beige).
Haben um die 80€ gekostet. Hatte ich damals von einem Ebayshop eines Volvohaendlers geholt.
Direkt bei Volvo wesentlich mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Gut klar, die Produktionsmenge spielt da bestimmt ne Rolle. Aber fast 50%? Das kommt mir viel vor. Das so etwas bei Audi mehr kostet als bei Opel, klar. Finde das trotzdem etwas happig.


Die Audi Matten sind auch ein bischen aufwändiger zu produzieren, da die 3 verschiedene Farben haben. Das kann man nicht mit 1 mal vulkanisieren. Wird sicherlich auch dazu beitragen.


----------



## janni851 (8. November 2017)

Wollte einfach mal drüber reden, da hat ja jeder andere Erfahrungen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema muss ich BadFrag zustimmen.
> Zu den Preisen: ich habe fuer meinen C70 auch Originale Gummimatten geholt.
> Gabs auch in passender Farbe meines Innenraums unten (beige).
> Haben um die 80€ gekostet. Hatte ich damals von einem Ebayshop eines Volvohaendlers geholt.
> Direkt bei Volvo wesentlich mehr.


Also ich hab direkt beim Händler genauso die 80€ bezahlt. Allerdings gab es angeblich kein Beige mehr, also sind es nun schwarze.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2017)

Bei ZDF Zoom gab es gerade eine sehr interessante Sendung, wie leicht sich Sicherheitssysteme im Auto manipulieren lassen, oder schon bei der Herstellung defekt sind, ohne das es dem Fahrer oder TÜV auffällt. Denn das Auto selbst merkt davon nichts. 
 Erschreckend ist das schon. Insbesondere, da dies ja auch für Mordanschläge missbraucht werden kann.

ZDFzoom: Lebensgefahr trotz Prufplakette? - ZDFmediathek 



			
				ZDF Zoom schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht einmal das Fehlen eines Airbags wurde bei der HU entdeckt. Für die Fahrzeuginsassen eine tödliche Gefahr. Aber auch Fehler am elektronisch geregelten ABS und ESP oder etwa an Radarsensoren werden nicht gefunden.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2017)

Security auf den Bussen gibt es halt noch nicht. Solang dem so ist kann jeder eine Box bauen welche dem Nutzer und dem TÜV "alles okay" meldet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2017)

Wie soll der Tüv denn bitte einen fehlenden Airbag feststellen? Das ganze Auto röntgen oder auseinander bauen?

Einmal Tüv bitte! Ok das macht dann 15000€.


----------



## taks (9. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie soll der Tüv denn bitte einen fehlenden Airbag feststellen?



Mit dem Auto gegen ne Mauer fahren und schauen ob alle auslösen ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2017)

Ist garantiert billiger bei älteren Autos


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2017)

Ist halt mal wieder so ne typische Sendung von Leuten die keine Ahnung von Technik haben und unbedingt Autos bashen wollen. Könnte auch von den Grünen kommen.


----------



## Kusanar (9. November 2017)

Also eine Abfrage seitens Steuergerät, ob überhaupt an irgendwelchen Anschlüssen ein Airbag angeklemmt ist oder nicht, kann ja wohl nicht gerade "Rocket Science" sein...


----------



## keinnick (9. November 2017)

Das auszuhebeln aber sicher auch nicht. Es gibt doch bereits genügend Dinger, die dem Steuergerät das blaue vom Himmel runter gaukeln.


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2017)

Eben. Ein Widerstand und das Thema ist erledigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also eine Abfrage seitens Steuergerät, ob überhaupt an irgendwelchen Anschlüssen ein Airbag angeklemmt ist oder nicht, kann ja wohl nicht gerade "Rocket Science" sein...


Was meist du wohl was jedes Airbagsteuergerät macht?


----------



## Kusanar (9. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was meist du wohl was jedes Airbagsteuergerät macht?



Und was hindert das Steuergerät dran, es beim nächsten Anstöpseln beim TÜV dem Prüfgerät zu melden?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2017)

Dem Steuergerät ist es egal ob eine 2,5 Ohm Zündpille oder ein 2,5 Ohm Ersatzwiderstand daran angeschlossen ist.


----------



## HordyH (9. November 2017)

Bin da voll bei TBF habe das selbe gedacht, so eine Verdummung der Leute.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

Wobei die mangelhafte Selbstüberprüfung ja nicht nur die Software bei Autos betrifft, sieht man ja auch bei DRM-Systemen. Die kann man auch so manipulieren, ohne das sie es erkennen. 
Allerdings hängen da eben keine Werte oder Menschenleben dran. 

Bei Flugzeugen, wo heute schon fast alles automatisiert ist, sollte es da auch nicht besser mit dem Selbstcheck aussehen. Das kann einem schon Angst machen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2017)

Weiß einer, wo man die Dichtungssätze für Brembo Sattel bekommt? Ein Teilekatalog gibt es ja nicht wirklich..


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also eine Abfrage seitens Steuergerät, ob überhaupt an irgendwelchen Anschlüssen ein Airbag angeklemmt ist oder nicht, kann ja wohl nicht gerade "Rocket Science" sein...





Kusanar schrieb:


> Und was hindert das Steuergerät dran, es beim nächsten Anstöpseln beim TÜV dem Prüfgerät zu melden?





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dem Steuergerät ist es egal ob eine 2,5 Ohm Zündpille oder ein 2,5 Ohm Ersatzwiderstand daran angeschlossen ist.



Problem und Lösung. 

Sicherheitssysteme werden aktuell bei der HU schon nittels HU-Adapter ausgelesen und müssen bereits seit April 2006 über die Systemdaten abgearbeitet werden. Das hilft aber nicht vor Betrug, wie TheBadFrag bereits richtig dargestellt hat. Bei älteren Autos habe ich in den letzten Jahren zwei fehlende Airbags entlarvt. Wenn man die Hupe betätigt und der Pralltopf extrem schwammig ist, lohnt sich ein Blick durch die Ritzen am Lenkrad.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. November 2017)

Man kann sicher solche Sachen viel besser überwachen, nur ist das dann a. teurer, was niemand zahlen will, b. immer noch überlistbar und c. Unsinnig.

Wenn jemand das will kriegt er es auch hin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wo man die Dichtungssätze für Brembo Sattel bekommt? Ein Teilekatalog gibt es ja nicht wirklich..


Bei Brembo-Daimler Sätteln wirst du damit kein Glück haben. Öffnen verboten, daher gibts da auch nirgends Teile. ...zumindest nicht von Brembo. Irgendwelche Zubehör Dichtsätze mag es für die Brembo Sättel geben, das würde ich aber mit Vorsicht genießen.  Nachher ist wirklich was defekt am Sattel.

Wenn der nicht undicht oder fest ist, würde ich den genauso lassen wie er ist. Mit Bremssätteln haben wir ansich auch nie Probleme, außer es wurde nie die Bremsflüssigkeit gewechselt. Dann kann man den aber eh meist wegschmeißen, weil der fest ist.




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Man kann sicher solche Sachen viel besser  überwachen, nur ist das dann a. teurer, was niemand zahlen will, b.  immer noch überlistbar und c. Unsinnig.
> 
> Wenn jemand das will kriegt er es auch hin.


Wie denn? Eingebaute Mini-Cam am Airbag, wo man dann per OBD das Bild angucken kann ob der Airbag noch da ist?


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Brembo-Daimler Sätteln wirst du damit kein Glück haben. Öffnen verboten, daher gibts da auch nirgends Teile. ...zumindest nicht von Brembo. Irgendwelche Zubehör Dichtsätze mag es für die Brembo Sättel geben, das würde ich aber mit Vorsicht genießen.  Nachher ist wirklich was defekt am Sattel.
> 
> Wenn der nicht undicht oder fest ist, würde ich den genauso lassen wie er ist. Mit Bremssätteln haben wir ansich auch nie Probleme, außer es wurde nie die Bremsflüssigkeit gewechselt. Dann kann man den aber eh meist wegschmeißen, weil der fest ist.



Also einfach saubermachen/lackieren und fertig? Es sei denn, er ist fest? Kann man sie irgendwie ausspülen? Denke einfach die Verbindungsleitung ab (und Entlüftungsnippel raus) und dann Bremsflüssigkeit durchpumpen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. November 2017)

Irgendwas stabiles in den Sattel stecken damit die Kolben nicht rauskommen, Entlüfternippel lösen und in die Versorgungsbohrung Bremsflüssigkeit pumpen. Ich meine die Sättel bekommen DOT4+.


----------



## Zeiss (9. November 2017)

Okay, danke dir.

Wie konserviert man sie ab besten? Ich meine innen und wegen der Feuchtigkeit...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. November 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Man kann sicher solche Sachen viel besser überwachen, nur ist das dann a. *teurer, was niemand zahlen will,* b. immer noch überlistbar und c. Unsinnig.
> 
> Wenn jemand das will kriegt er es auch hin.



Kleine ID-Chips mit der Seriennummer des Bauteils, die können sogar in die Platinen vergossen werden.
Solche Dinge gehen aber im Preiskampf unter, obwohl der Aufwand minimal wäre.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2017)

Das Steuergerät eindeutig zu machen ist kein Problem und wird auch in Zukunft kommen. Daher ja mein Hinweis auf Bus-security (genau genommen gibt es die Seriennummer etc. auch schon lange, aber solang die auf einen ungesicherten CAN übertragen wird kann die halt jeder fälschen).
Das überwachte HW-Element im/am Steuergerät, wie eben den Zünder beim Airbag, kann man aber trotzdem fälschen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

Wobei z.b. bei Airbags das Steuergerät aufzeichnen könnte, wenn der ausgelöst wurde. 

Damit ließen sich generell verschwiegene Unfälle aufdecken.

Zum Test des ABS hilft wohl wirklich nur ein Bremstest wie man es in der Fahrschule bei der Gefahrenbremsung gelernt hat. Damit würden man dann auch andere Schäden an der Bremsanlage merken.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2017)

Also zumindest mein Volvo merkt sich einen Crash sogar über verschiedene Steuergeräte verteilt und bleibt dann im Unfallmodus.
Hat aber natürlich eine Rücksetzfunktion  für den  Fall dass die nötigen Reparaturen erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurden.
Die dazu nötige SW braucht eine direkte Verbindung zum Firmenserver. Ausser sie crackt jemand. Und genau das ist passiert.

Was ich damit , wie auch dem letzten Post, sagen will ist: Eure einfachen Lösungen sind schon längst Stand der Technik, aber halt auch nicht allmächtig.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

Wobei man es dabei so machen könnte, da man einen Counter ohne Reset dabei hat. Das sollte technisch ja möglich sein. Ein Überlauf kann sich auch verhindern lassen und wenn dann die ausgelesene Zahl der Unfälle bei maxint liegt, sollte es einem schon verdächtig vorkommen.

Sollte dann auch gleich für den Kilometerstand verwendet werden.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2017)

Dann ersetzt man halt alle Steuergeräte in denen die Info gespeichert ist. Ist was KM-Stand an geht gang und gäbe.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

Wobei in 50% der Steuergeräte aber mindestens in allen Sicherheitskritischen die Fahrgestellnummer vermerkt ist.


----------



## Klutten (9. November 2017)

Das bringt dich auch nicht weiter. Ich kann aus meinem Auto eine vollständige Verbauliste inklusive aller Fahrgestellnummern (ca. 20-30 verschiedene Steuergeräte) auslesen und einfach ändern. Das haben wir genutzt, um z.B. meinen nachgerüsteten Fernlichtassistenten und die Sportautomatik einzutragen. Danach haben wir das Auto einmal mit dem BMW-Server synchronisiert und ab da wurde die Sonderausstattung als original ab Werk verbaut angezeigt. 

Systeme sind leider sehr löchrig und können von zwielichtigen Gestalten zu schnell missbraucht werden.


----------



## Olstyle (9. November 2017)

Und? Irgendwann geht es kaputt und man braucht ein neues. Normalerweise werden dann die Daten der anderen Busteilnehmer übernommen. 
Aber irgendwo gibt es halt den Punkt beim simultanen Ersetzen dass keins mehr die Info hat und schon kann man die Geschichte wieder frei programmieren.
VIDA ist wohl noch das härteste System, aber auch da gibt es mittlerweile Versionen ohne Serverzugang und mit zurückgesetzten Kilometer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. November 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Okay, danke dir.
> 
> Wie konserviert man sie ab besten? Ich meine innen und wegen der Feuchtigkeit...



Komplett mit Bremsflüssigkeit füllen und dann verschließen. Anstatt dem Bremsschlauch einfach eine Schraube mit Dichtring reindrehen. Die Schraube sollte aber ziemlich kurz sein, damit die nicht auf den Dichtkonus drückt.


----------



## Ruptet (11. November 2017)

Kann jemand preiswerte (P/L) Winterreifen empfehlen? 225/50/r17
Fahre das Auto im Winter kaum bis garnicht und bei Schnee sowieso nicht, will trotzdem nicht das billigste, aber auch nicht unbedingt 120€+ pro Reifen ausgeben.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2017)

In den Weiten des Internets kosten z.B.  Nokian WR DR4 in der Größe "nur" 100€.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2017)

Ich fahre jetzt seit 5 Jahren im Winter einen Hankook I*Cept Evo in 245/40R18 und bin rundum glücklich. In deiner Größe kostet dieser ebenfalls um 100€.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. November 2017)

Bei ADAC und ACE war glaube ich beide Male der Dunlop hier in Führung:

Dunlop Winter Sport 5 - 225/50/R17 94H - C/B/70 - Winterreifen: Amazon.de: Auto

107€ inkl. Versand von Amazon sind ja preislich noch im Rahmen, Montage dürften dann noch mal je nach Händler 80-90€ drauf kommen,  bei Runflat Reifen (teilweise) mehr.



Die Michelin sind letzte Woche auch (durch Klutten in der richtigen Größe, Vielen Dank nochmal für das Prüfen!) auf den 5er gekommen, fährt sich viel berechenbarer und komfortabler als die 11 Jahre alten Runflat-Sommerreifen.   Wenn die mal richtig eingefahren sind und das Wetter/Verkehr mitspielt wird die nächste Autobahnfahrt vielleicht auch mal über Richtgeschwindigkeit gehen


----------



## Zeiss (12. November 2017)

So eine SCHEISSEE!!!

Gestern wollte ich die Winterräder auf den  7er schrauben, habe sie aus dem Regal genommen und bei einem Rad fiel  mir sofort auf, dass es irgendwie weich/anders ist... Hab dann  rumgedrückt, tja, blöd, komplett leer.... an der Tanke dann aufgepumpt,  Ausgangsdruck 0,3 Bar, ja wohl.... also auf 3,2 Bar aufgepumpt und  erstmal im Auto gelassen, mal gucken, ob es Druck hält...  Bin echt  sauer. Hoffentlich hält es den Druck, sonst brauche ich zwei neue Reifen  und natürlich sind es die Hinteren..........


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2017)

Das Glück hatte ich gestern auch.  ...mal schauen, wie sich das morgen entwickelt.


----------



## Zeiss (12. November 2017)

Meine Freundin fährt mit dem Rad morgen zu Pneumobil, sie sollen danach schauen, schauen ob das Ventil in Ordnung ist und ggf tauschen.
Ich habe absolut null Bock Reifen auszutauschen, die gerade mal 5-6tkm runter haben.


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2017)

Bei mir kann es auch nur das Ventil sein. Einen Fremdkörper konnte ich nicht finden. Mein Auto wird mir schon mitteilen, wenn die Druckdifferenz zu groß wird.


----------



## Zeiss (12. November 2017)

Ich habe auch den ganzen Reifen abgesucht, aber nichts war zu sehen. Beim Aufpumpen hat es auch nicht gezischt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Meine Freundin fährt mit dem Rad morgen zu Pneumobil, sie sollen danach schauen, schauen ob das Ventil in Ordnung ist und ggf tauschen.
> Ich habe absolut null Bock Reifen auszutauschen, die gerade mal 5-6tkm runter haben.


3,5 Bar draufmachen, eine Flasche Sidolin Zitrus Rundflasche, Fensterreiniger, 2er Pack (2 x 1 l): Amazon.de: Drogerie & Korperpflege nehmen und den ganzen Reifen und das Ventil nass machen. Irgendwo gibts dann Schaum.  Nicht diese Sprühflaschen nehmen, weil die schon beim sprühen Schaum erzeugen. Ist ca. 80x billiger als Lecksuchspray.


----------



## Zeiss (12. November 2017)

Ach, ich mache da gar nichts, das sollen die Pneumobilfritzen machen...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. November 2017)

Hui, da hat es heut schon ganz ordentlich runter gehauen, hier in Oberfranken.
Teile der Autobahn komplett zugeschneit, teils nur mit 50 vorangekommen, LKWs standen und kamen nicht mehr los...
Hab auch gefühlt die ersten 10 Kilo Schnee mitgenommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## janni851 (12. November 2017)

Hab mal ne Frage an die Runde:

Würde gerne die Innenraumbeleuchtung in meinem Astra auf LED umrüsten. Es gab mal bei Amazon ein Umrüstkit, das jetzt aber nicht mehr erhältlich zu sein scheint. Würde es aber über den Händler noch bekommen. Wenn die Wiederstände passen sollte das doch problemlos möglich sein oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. November 2017)

Ich nutze LED Innenraumleuchten von Hypercolor, die sollten auch was für deinen Astra haben.
So lange die Widerstände gleich sind sollte alles passen und keine Fehler kommen.
Ich nutze übrigens die 4000K Variante, ist nicht so steril wie die 6500k.


----------



## janni851 (12. November 2017)

Haben Sie, allerdings kostet es da 68€. Ich habe bei Autolight 24 angefragt gehabt und da würde es ca 25€ kosten. Rezessionen bei Amazon waren damals alle 5 Sterne. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2017)

Bin gespannt wie ich diesen Winter durch komme. Denke mal dieses Jahr wird es mehr Schnee geben und das könnte zu Problemen führen bei der geringen Bodenfreiheit. Zum Glück habe ich mit den Winterrädern etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit als mit den 19" Sommerrädern. 

Meine neue Freundin will sich einen Suzuki Swift Sport 2007 - 2011 holen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Fahrzeug? Ihr war der Corsa D den sie vorher hatte zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## janni851 (13. November 2017)

Interessant, bei einem Händler wurde der Verkauf eines Sets für Innenraumbeleuchtung verboten weil man die auch für Kennzeichen nutzen könnte


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (13. November 2017)

Auto in der Garage für den grossen Service. 
Anruf von der Garage: Ob ich nicht vorbei kommen könnte.
Ich glaub das wird teuer


----------



## keinnick (13. November 2017)

Hast Du nicht gefragt warum und (wenn ja) wo das Problem ist?


----------



## taks (13. November 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht gefragt warum und (wenn ja) wo das Problem ist?



Unter anderem Bremsleitung verrostet


----------



## Zeiss (13. November 2017)

Kann man doch abziehen und versiegeln 

Meine Freundin hat gerade angerufen, mein Rad verliert tatsächlich Luft, aber der Reifen ist ok. Luftverlust zwischen Reifen und Felge. Aber wie kann das sein?


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. November 2017)

Kann Vieles sein. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es Alufelgen sind, vielleicht Gummireste, vielleicht löst sich da der Klarlack / Pulverbeschichtung an der Stelle.
Kann auch ein beschädigter Reifen von Montagefehler etc. sein.

Hilft wohl nur Reifen runter und nach sehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kann man doch abziehen und versiegeln
> 
> Meine Freundin hat gerade angerufen, mein Rad verliert tatsächlich Luft, aber der Reifen ist ok. Luftverlust zwischen Reifen und Felge. Aber wie kann das sein?


Eine verrostete Bremsleitung saubermachen und zuschmieren?  Ist ja noch viel gefährlicher als verrostet zu lassen. Dann sieht die gut aus, ist aber vorgeschädigt und explodiert bei der nächten Vollbremsung eventuell.

-Felge verschlissen
-Felge auf der Dichtfläche oxidiert
-Bordstein Haarriss
-Irgendein Idiot hat die Dichtfläche lackiert (ja sowas gibts auch)
-Silikonschlicht am Reifen beim Aufziehen kaputt gemacht


----------



## taks (13. November 2017)

*Gaaanz grosser Schluck Bier nimmt*

- Grosser Service (wusste ich) aber mit Zündkerzen, allen Ölen uvm. 
- Scheiben und Klötze Vorne neu
- Bremsbeläge Hinten neu (Trommel)
- Bremsleitungen nach Hinten neu
Und der im Sommer eingebaute Querlenker hat auch wieder Spiel. 
Aber das kann ich bei dem wo ihn eingebaut hat reparieren/ersetzen lassen (hoffentlich geht die Arbeit auf Kulanz)

Der Mechaniker versteht nicht wie das Auto im Sommer durch die Prüfung kam 

Aber danach ist ja fast alles Ausgetauscht, was soll dann noch kaputt gehen  




Zeiss schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat gerade angerufen, mein Rad verliert tatsächlich Luft, aber der Reifen ist ok. Luftverlust zwischen Reifen und Felge. Aber wie kann das sein?



Ich hatte mal ein defektes Ventil


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Meine neue Freundin will sich einen Suzuki Swift Sport 2007 - 2011 holen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Fahrzeug?



Ich habe schon von einigen Leuten gehört, dass sich die Dinger fast einen Strudel in den Tank saugen. Der Spritverbrauch soll wohl teilweise bei 10-12+ Litern liegen. Musst dich mal schlau fragen oder Spritmonitor im Internet aufrufen.

EDIT:
...alleine die Schwankungen sind der Wahnsinn. Scheint was dran zu sein. Immerhin hat so ein Eimer ~125PS 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2017)

Oo.
Bei Sportauto sind es "nur" 8.9l
Suzuki Swift 1.6 Sport im Dauertest - auto motor und sport
Und auch der Schnitt beim SpritMonitor passt dazu:
Verbrauch: Suzuki - Swift - Spritmonitor.de

Das ist auch so der Wert den ich aus StreetKa Zeiten für 1.6l Sauger in nem kleinen Spaßmobile kenne.


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2017)

Auch wenn du die neurere Variante verlinkst, ist so ein Spritverbrauch um 10 Liter absolut nicht zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Riverna (13. November 2017)

Das ist in der Tat ziemlich viel, 1.5L mehr und ich bin beim Verbrauch von meinem Subaru. Mein Lexus hat in etwa den gleichen Verbrauch wie der Swift... das wäre echt viel.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Auch wenn du die neurere Variante verlinkst, ist so ein Spritverbrauch um 10 Liter absolut nicht zu rechtfertigen.


Hast Recht, auf das Baujahr hab ich garnicht geachtet.
Beim alten schien auch neben dem Verbrauch so einiges im Argen zu sein.


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2017)

Noch aberwitziger wird der Verbrauch, wenn man das Fahrzeuggewicht von ~1050kg mit einbezieht.  Da läuft sicher was schief.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2017)

Wie gesagt: "Solche Autos" verbrauchen so viel.
Verbrauch: Alle Hersteller - Alle Modelle - Spritmonitor.de

Verbrauch: Mazda - Alle Modelle - Spritmonitor.de

Und plötzlich klingt Downsizing doch wieder sexy.


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2017)

Es muss ja nicht zwingend Downsizing sein, Effizienz ist wichtig. Ich kann mein 2t-Schiff mit dem 3l-Biturbo Reihensechser und knapp 300PS entspannt mit 8,5 Litern Diesel fahren. Dabei sollte der Verbrauch gerade bei den ständigen Staus und Stop&Go doch eigentlich nach oben tendieren. Das ist für mich eine runde Sache.


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2017)

Turbodiesel gegen Saugbenziner halt.
Und jetzt vergleich mal die Abgase


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2017)

10 Liter ist doch super für so ein Spaßauto. Bekommt doch nur Vollgas.  Ein Kumpel von mir fährt nen 2015er Swift Sport und der gibt dem auch nur.


----------



## Offset (13. November 2017)

Ich fahre meinen Ibiza mit 1.6er 16v auch mit minimal 6.5 Liter...mehr wird es sehr schnell wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Klutten (13. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Turbodiesel gegen Saugbenziner halt.
> Und jetzt vergleich mal die Abgase



Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die den Diesel schlechtreden. 
Wenig Kraftstoffverbrauch ist zumindest mit geringerem CO²-Ausstoß einhergehend. Ansonsten findet sich in meinem Auspuff nicht mal Staub, da kannst du mit einem weißen Handschuh durch. Die Rußentwicklung ist bei aktuellen Benzinern deutlich schlechter. Nach ein paar Monaten ist so ein Endrohr kohlrabenschwarz.

...aber die Politik macht das schon.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. November 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Monaten ist so ein Endrohr kohlrabenschwarz.



nach ein paar Monaten  ?
Bei mir eher nach 1-1,5 Tankfüllungen, zumindest innen 
(kein Ölverbrauch)


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2017)

Nen Benziner muss schwarz qualmen beim Beschleunigen, sonst ist der falsch eingestellt.  Der Hintermann muss das auch mit Kat riechen.


----------



## Zeiss (13. November 2017)

Der Vorbesitzer hat die Felgen lackiert... der Idiot.
Die Jungs werden den Reifen abziehen und es sauber machen. im Frühjahr lasse ich sie dann pulverbeschichten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. November 2017)

taks schrieb:


> - Bremsbeläge Hinten neu (Trommel)


Den posten verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die dinger halten doch gefühlt 3 mio. km, außer man benutzt in der kurve häufiger mal die Handbremse.  Aber selbst das beeindruckt Trommelbremsen eigentlich nicht wirklich.


Klutten schrieb:


> ...alleine die Schwankungen sind der Wahnsinn. Scheint was dran zu sein. Immerhin hat so ein Eimer ~125PS


 Die Sport Swift geben ganz passable rallye-Autos ab, aber für`s sprit sparen nimmt man wohl doch besser die 2. oder 3. Generation.


----------



## taks (13. November 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Den posten verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die dinger halten doch gefühlt 3 mio. km, außer man benutzt in der kurve häufiger mal die Handbremse.  Aber selbst das beeindruckt Trommelbremsen eigentlich nicht wirklich.



Die Dinger sind komplett runter, also wirklich kein Belag mehr drauf. Keine Ahnung wie sowas geht...
Der Steller wurde auch letzthin erneuert. Vermutlich wurde dabei etwas falsch eingestellt. 
Pfuscher am Werk...


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Den posten verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Die dinger halten doch gefühlt 3 mio. km, außer man benutzt in der kurve häufiger mal die Handbremse.  Aber selbst das beeindruckt Trommelbremsen eigentlich nicht wirklich.


Kommt extrem auf den Einsatz an. Wenn eine Trommelbremse ständig gefordert wird oder Dreck drin ist, dann ist die sofort runter. Eine Trommelbremse läuft ja bei mäßiger Benutzung sofort heiß und ist dementsprechend auch schnell runter. Wenn man nur Stadt gurkt, dann halten die schon relativ lange.


----------



## DaXXes (15. November 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es muss ja nicht zwingend Downsizing sein, Effizienz ist wichtig. Ich kann mein 2t-Schiff mit dem 3l-Biturbo Reihensechser und knapp 300PS entspannt mit 8,5 Litern Diesel fahren. Dabei sollte der Verbrauch gerade bei den ständigen Staus und Stop&Go doch eigentlich nach oben tendieren. Das ist für mich eine runde Sache.



Kann ja dann fast nur ein A6 3.0 TDI sein    Welches Baujahr?




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen Benziner muss schwarz qualmen beim Beschleunigen, sonst ist der falsch eingestellt.  Der Hintermann muss das auch mit Kat riechen.


Das kenne ich eher von einem Diesel. 

Jungs, ich brauche auch mal ne Kaufberatung für ein Auto.
Soll ein Kombi mit Allradantrieb werden, der fähig ist, einen 2t Anhänger zu ziehen. Kann auch 10 bis 12 Jahre alt sein, wenn der Zustand und die Laufleistung passt. Budget sind so 15 k€.

Da bleibt eigentlich fast nur ein Audi A6 Quattro oder ein BMW 530i xDrive übrig. 
Bei Subaru oder Nissan reicht die Anhängelast nicht, beim Audi A4 vermutlich ebenso. Ford Mondeo, Mercedes W124 o.ä. ist mir zu alt.

Sonst noch Ideen, was in Frage kommen könnte? Welche Motoren, speziell bei Audi, würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2017)

Nen A6 hat keinen Reihensechser, sondern einen V6.

Würde nen A6 mit Diesel nehmen.
Bekannter hatte einen, um damit seinen Trailer zu ziehen.
War sehr zufrieden damit.
War meine ich der 2.5 TDI.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. November 2017)

Vom alten 2.5TDI würde ich die Finger lassen, der sei für seinen Hubraum und Leistung wohl schon arg träge.

Lieber zum 3.0TDI bzw. dem 2.7 greifen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Vom alten 2.5TDI würde ich die Finger lassen, der sei für seinen Hubraum und Leistung wohl schon arg träge.



Geht. Schnell wird der A6 eh nicht und für normales Fahren ist der 2.5tdi absolut ausreichend und laufruhig.
Hat halt nicht so einen Drehmomentberg wie die PD TDIs. Und die Ausführungen mit Rollenschlepphebeln laufen auch ewig.



DaXXes schrieb:


> Kann ja dann fast nur ein A6 3.0 TDI sein    Welches Baujahr?



Klutten fährt soweit ich weiß einen E61 535d.


----------



## janni851 (15. November 2017)

In der Gefahr mich unbeliebt zu machen, aber meine EX-Freundin hat ihr Pferd mit einem 195PS Opel Insignia mit Allrad gezogen. Hat sich nie beschwert, das Auto hatte nichts und man kam gut vom Fleck.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2017)

Allrad Kombis mit großer Maschine gibt es von fast allen Herstellern. Zugelassene (! was technisch drin ist ist ein  anderes Thema) 2t Anhängelast sind aber wohl tatsächlich selten.


----------



## janni851 (15. November 2017)

http://www.mit-pferden-reisen.de/fi..._und_Dachlasten_07.2014_Teil_II_ab_1800kg.pdf


Jetzt mal nicht vom Titel irritieren lassen, aber auf der Liste sollte was dabei sein [emoji4]

Einfach in der Zeile für 2 Tonnen gucken 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaXXes (15. November 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Vom alten 2.5TDI würde ich die Finger lassen, der sei für seinen Hubraum und Leistung wohl schon arg träge.
> 
> Lieber zum 3.0TDI bzw. dem 2.7 greifen.



Was ist vom 3.2 FSI zu halten?
Hab da einen Audi A4 Avant 3.2 Quattro mit Tiptronic in Aussicht: Baujahr 2006, 158.000 km, 8290.- €
Der darf sogar 2000 kg ziehen:
https://www.audi.de/content/dam/ngw/product/used_cars/a4/pdf/a4b7/2006_02_a4_b7_32fsiquattro.pdf


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. November 2017)

Mit den größeren Motoren hab ich mich weniger beschäftigt, ich weiß das vom 2.5 halt.

Interessant, ich darf an meinen nur 1800 bzw. 1600 kg anhängen, liegt das an der Motorisierung und am Quattro?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zugelassene (! was technisch drin ist ist ein  anderes Thema) 2t Anhängelast sind aber wohl tatsächlich selten.


Die liste von janni851 sagt da was anderes. Da wird es erst bei 3t anhängelast dünn. 


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Interessant, ich darf an meinen nur 1800 bzw. 1600 kg anhängen, liegt das an der Motorisierung und am Quattro?


Wie ist die frage gemeint? Bei VW, und deren Derivaten, darfst du sicherlich auch mit 75kw, spätestens aber mit 90kw, 2t durch die Botanik zerren. Aber wer will das schon?
Wenn du einen quattro fährst und das Auto in einer anderen Ausstattung weniger ziehen darf, dann liegt es am quattro. (ein passat 4motion darf 2t und einer mit front-antrieb glaub ich nur 1,5t ziehen) Das wird wohl so sein, weil ein allrad-Fahrzeug allgemein schon ein stabileres fahrverhalten hat und dank dem, mittlerweile reichlich vorhandenem, elektronik-Gedöns auch mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten bestehen das gespann zu stabilisieren.


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2017)

Mit nem 3.2FSI würd ich nix ziehen, der verbraucht da ne ganze Ecke mehr als der TDI.
Zudem hat nen 3.0TDI nochmal ordentlich mehr Drehmoment.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. November 2017)

Ah, grad mal nachgesehen, beim 3.2FSI non quattro ist es wieder anders.

http://www.audi.com/etc/medialib/ng...4b7.Par.0020.File.pdf/2005_03_a4_b7_32fsi.pdf

Der darf 1800/1700 ziehen, mein 2.0TDI 1800/1600.

Das aber sowohl als 103kw Front/Quattro, als auch in der 125kw Quattro Variante.


----------



## Riverna (15. November 2017)

Mein Lexus darf auch 2T laut Schein ziehen, schau dir doch mal paar Lexus Modelle an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2017)

Ach was, wer was ziehen will nimmt sowas:
Was zum ziehen


----------



## Zeiss (15. November 2017)

Ich sage nur: G-Klasse


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2017)

G geht auch  und nein ich stotterte nicht


----------



## tsd560ti (15. November 2017)

G Klasse liegt doch sicherlich weit über Budget in gutem Zustand. 

Wenn wenig Langstrecke gefahren wird kann man sich auch einen PickUp überlegen:  
https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=234706284&utm_source=sharedAd&utm_medium=android

Toyota Hilux Double Cab 4x4-Klima-4-türig-LKW-Euro-4-Gr
First Registration: 09/2009
Mileage: 98,500*km
Fuel: Diesel
Power: 88*kW*(120*PS)

Price: €11,900


oder mehr Leistung:

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=244483419&utm_source=sharedAd&utm_medium=android

Mitsubishi L200*Pick Up*4x4*Intense*Club Cab*Viele Extras*
First Registration: 11/2010
Mileage: 86,000*km
Fuel: Diesel
Power: 131*kW*(178*PS)

Price: €15,350




Den L200 hatten wir mal als Mietwagen auf Barbados,  fuhr sich ohne Beladung insgesamt etwas holperig mit der Blattfederung hinten. 
Die Leistung war für die Landstraßen dort mehr als ausreichend, auch am Berg zog der immer gut an.


----------



## DaXXes (15. November 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mit nem 3.2FSI würd ich nix ziehen, der verbraucht da ne ganze Ecke mehr als der TDI.
> Zudem hat nen 3.0TDI nochmal ordentlich mehr Drehmoment.



Naja, dann füllt man eben das Geld, das der TDI mehr an Steuern kostet, beim 3.2 FSI in den Tank. Es ist aber auch nicht so, dass ich jeden Tag mit nem 2-Tonnen Anhänger rum gurke. Ein paarmal im Jahr kommt das halt vor.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die liste von janni851 sagt da was anderes. Da wird es erst bei 3t anhängelast dünn.
> 
> Wie ist die frage gemeint? Bei VW, und deren Derivaten, darfst du sicherlich auch mit 75kw, spätestens aber mit 90kw, 2t durch die Botanik zerren. Aber wer will das schon?
> Wenn du einen quattro fährst und das Auto in einer anderen Ausstattung weniger ziehen darf, dann liegt es am quattro. (ein passat 4motion darf 2t und einer mit front-antrieb glaub ich nur 1,5t ziehen) Das wird wohl so sein, weil ein allrad-Fahrzeug allgemein schon ein stabileres fahrverhalten hat und dank dem, mittlerweile reichlich vorhandenem, elektronik-Gedöns auch mehr und bessere Möglichkeiten bestehen das gespann zu stabilisieren.



Wenn man die ganzen SUV-Karren aus der Liste streicht, bleibt da aber nicht mehr so viel übrig. Einen BMW X5 oder ne G-Klasse will meine bessere Hälfte nicht  Zugegeben, mir sind solche Autos auch ein wenig zu prollig. Wer braucht schon mitten in der Stadt einen Jeep?

Die Motorisierung dürfte für die Anhängelast weniger relevant sein; selbst an einen alten Mercedes 200D darf man 2100 kg anhängen. Dass der dann 10 km Strecke braucht, um auf Tempo 80 zu kommen, ist was anderes 
Der Allradantrieb macht aber durchaus was aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Mit den größeren Motoren hab ich mich weniger beschäftigt, ich weiß das vom 2.5 halt.
> 
> Interessant, ich darf an meinen nur 1800 bzw. 1600 kg anhängen, liegt das an der Motorisierung und am Quattro?



Die Quattros dürfen in der Regel mehr ziehen. Nen Frontkratzer kommt ja irgendwann nicht mehr vom Fleck wenn der Anhänger richtig voll ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. November 2017)

Unser Model X darf 2,27t ziehen bei 90kg Stützlast.. nur die Reichweite geht da auf unter 300km runter dann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2017)

Lach, Stelle mir gerade n Tesla X mit Pferdeanhänger vor, ... da käme ich vor lachen nicht mehr zum atmen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2017)

Da kannste aber kein Pferd reintun. Das ist der Platz für die Powerbank, damit man auch zur Arbeit kommt ohne laufen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. November 2017)

Kannst doch auf dem Pferd zur Arbeit.


----------



## Nightmare09 (15. November 2017)

Quasi ein Pferd als Range-Extender 🤣 und der ist auch total ökologisch, denn er benötigt weder Benzin noch Diesel oder Strom


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Quattros dürfen in der Regel mehr ziehen. Nen Frontkratzer kommt ja irgendwann nicht mehr vom Fleck wenn der Anhänger richtig voll ist.


Wie oben beschrieben im Falle des 2.0TDI nicht.

Ist wohl die Verbindung von größerem Motor mit Quattro.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2017)

Liegt zum Teil auch an ganz anderen Dingen.
Irgendwo hab ich was mit ner elektrischen Feststellbremse gelesen die limitiert (ich glaub beim Insignia war das). Bestellt man die manuelle darf man plötzlich mehr ziehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. November 2017)

Naja, sowas gabs ja beim B7 noch nicht.
Da wüsste ich jetzt nicht an was es noch liegen sollte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. November 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wie oben beschrieben im Falle des 2.0TDI nicht.
> 
> Ist wohl die Verbindung von größerem Motor mit Quattro.


Beim aktuellen darf der Quattro auch als 2.0 TDI mehr ziehen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. November 2017)

Kann auch abhängig vom Getriebe sein. Manchmal darf ein ansonsten baugleiches Auto mit Automatikgetriebe mehr ziehen als mit manueller Schaltung.
@ Pommesbunker Hast du Handschaltung oder Automatik?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. November 2017)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Was ist vom 3.2 FSI zu halten?
> Hab da einen Audi A4 Avant 3.2 Quattro mit Tiptronic in Aussicht: Baujahr 2006, 158.000 km, 8290.- €
> Der darf sogar 2000 kg ziehen:
> https://www.audi.de/content/dam/ngw/product/used_cars/a4/pdf/a4b7/2006_02_a4_b7_32fsiquattro.pdf



Ich hab den 3.2 V6 im A3, jedoch ohne Quattro und mit Handschaltung. Der Motor ist sehr elastisch und zieht ganz gut, ist aber wirklich kein Sparwunder. Habe selbst im A3 Mühe unter 10 L zu bleiben. Laut Anleitung soll man bei den FSI Motoren zudem auch noch Super Plus 98 tanken (was ich auch nicht immer mache, manchmal muss auch 95er Sprit reichen). Der 3.2 V6 macht Spaß, ist aber nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich. Wohl deshalb gibt es derzeit auch keine so großen Motoren im aktuellen A3 mehr zu bestellen. Ich halte meinen deswegen auch in Ehren, mit so nem 1.2TFSI kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden 
Fazit: Grundsätzlich mag der 3.2 als Quattro als Zugfahrzeug ganz gut geeignet sein, aber dann nen Reservekanister im Anhänger mitnehmen


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2017)

Der 3.2 im A3 ist ein ganz anderer Motor als der im A4 oder A6.
Im Prinzip ist es immer noch nen VR6.


----------



## janni851 (16. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Liegt zum Teil auch an ganz anderen Dingen.
> Irgendwo hab ich was mit ner elektrischen Feststellbremse gelesen die limitiert (ich glaub beim Insignia war das). Bestellt man die manuelle darf man plötzlich mehr ziehen.



Was aber irgendwo komisch ist, da es die manuelle nur in den kleinen Ausstattungen gibt und ansonsten nur die elektrische. Und bewusst die manuelle kann man glaube ich nicht bestellen. 

Aber wer weiß was die Hersteller da für Süppchen kochen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20180319 (16. November 2017)

Mal ne Frage an euch, Motor vom Kollegen läuft im kaltleerlauf nicht gut und geht gerne mal aus. Wenn er warm ist macht er aber keine Probleme, woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## dsdenni (16. November 2017)

Könntest du uns auch Modell usw nennen?

Klingt so als wenn der den Kalt-Leerlauf ned richtig macht. Falls es also n älteres Modell ist mit Seilgaszug und Leerlaufsteller wird der wohl nicht mehr richtig funktionieren


----------



## Gast20180319 (16. November 2017)

Ist ein honda civic mc2.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. November 2017)

Ich würde da ja als erster immer mal Lufi kontrollieren, Ansaugstrecke, und ggf. KGE mal ansehen, nicht dass da irgendwo ein kleiner Riss in nem Ansaugschlauch/der KGE-Leitung ist, dann gibts schon leichte Probleme.
Das kostet ja erst mal nix und hilft ggf. schon.

Je nach KM-Leistung würde ich auch mal die Kerzenstecker und Kerzen kurz prüfen;
kommt halt drauf an wie gut man ran kommt; sprich, ist an der Drosselklappe der Leerlaufsteller einfacher geprüft als die Kerzen, natürlich so anfangen, glaub ich aber eher nicht


----------



## Gast20180319 (16. November 2017)

Hmm danke erstmal an alle, werde die nächsten Tage mal den Leerlaufsteller überprüfen, kommt man aber schlecht ran, evtl.  muss die ansaugbrücke runter...


----------



## Pommesbunker (16. November 2017)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Kann auch abhängig vom Getriebe sein. Manchmal darf ein ansonsten baugleiches Auto mit Automatikgetriebe mehr ziehen als mit manueller Schaltung.
> @ Pommesbunker Hast du Handschaltung oder Automatik?


Ist nen Handschalter, in den Datenblättern stand auch für Automatik die selbe Anhängelast drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2017)

Addi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an euch, Motor vom Kollegen läuft im kaltleerlauf nicht gut und geht gerne mal aus. Wenn er warm ist macht er aber keine Probleme, woran kann das liegen ?


Am Motor.

Die Problembeschreibung ist ähnlich genau wie: "In meinem Keller steht Wasser, woran könnte das liegen?" Da eine Ferndiagnose zu stellen ist einfach nur raten.


----------



## Gast20180319 (16. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Am Motor.
> 
> Die Problembeschreibung ist ähnlich genau wie: "In meinem Keller steht Wasser, woran könnte das liegen?" Da eine Ferndiagnose zu stellen ist einfach nur raten.




Ich wollte lediglich eine Aufzählung an möglichen Ursachen, nichts weiter.
Genau die habe ich doch bekommen, was willst du denn hören ? 
Ich habe nicht all zu viel Ahnung von Autos, daher kann ich dir wenig Infos geben


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. November 2017)

Auftreten des Problems: Immer oder sporadisch?
Ab wann ist es aufgetreten?
Wieviel RPM? Gaspedalstellung?
Welche Temperatur?
Ab wann ist das Problem weg? Zeit, Temperatur, RPM, Last?
Einträge im Fehlerspeicher?
Gab es Reparaturversuche?
Gab es Reparaturen in letzter Zeit?
Ist das Fzg gewartet nach Herstellerangaben?
Sind alle Istwerte bei Zündung ein und LL i.O.?
Sichprüfung i.O. oder offensichtlicher Schaden?
Nachträgliche Einbauten, Serienzustand?
Bekanntes Problem, vorgefertigte Abhilfe?

Das wären so die Gedanken, die ich erstmal schnell abarbeiten würde, bevor ich überhaupt dran denken würde eine Schraube zu drehen oder ein Messgerät zu holen.


----------



## janni851 (17. November 2017)

Brauche mal gerade eure Hilfe. Habe gerade vorne und hinten in die Innenraumbeleuchtungen vom Astra die LEDs eingebaut. Das hat auch soweit alles geklappt. Allerdings ist hinten folgendes passiert:

Ich habe die Lampenabdeckung abgemacht. Da kam mir das ganze schon sehr wacklig vor. An dem rot markierten Bereich habe ich vorsichtig mit dem Werkzeug angesetzt (kleine dünne Spatel) und die erste Nase löste sich. Soweit so gut. Dann kam mir aber aufeinmal von vorne (grün) die komplette Elektrik entgegen und ich konnte das schwarze Dach meines Astras auch mal von innen bewundern. Habe gesehen, das in den Dachhimmel ein schwarzer Rahmen eingefasst war, an welchem die komplette Beleuchtungsanlage befestigt war. Dieser lag aber nur lose dort drin anstatt wie vermutlich mit dem Dachhimmel befestigt zu sein. Hab zwar alles wieder reingedrückt, aber toll finde ich das trotzdem nicht. Die Werkstatt kann da doch sicherlich was machen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20180319 (17. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...



Der Motor ist komplett revidert und vorbereitet, auf  Turboumbau. Hat vielleicht 5 km gesehen bisher.
Problem trat seit dem Einbau auf.

Scheint wohl am IACV zu liegen, der Motor bekommt im Kaltleerlauf einfach nicht genug Luft und säuft dann ab denke ich.
Hab auch eine Stellschraube am IACV gesehen, kommt man aber nicht gut ran, muss der Ansaugtrakt für runter.

Ist ne Sache von 2 Minute, werde ich Morgen mal in Angriff nehmen.



janni851 schrieb:


> Brauche mal gerade eure Hilfe....[/IMG]
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kann man so schlecht einschätzen, das Bild ist zwar gut gemeint, man sieht aber nichts


----------



## janni851 (17. November 2017)

Addi schrieb:


> Kann man so schlecht einschätzen, das Bild ist zwar gut gemeint, man sieht aber nichts



Das Bild war ne dazu da, zu zeigen, wo ich gearbeitet habe (rot) und wo das ganze teil aufeinmal aus der Decke viel (grün). Also an einer Stelle, an der ich so gesehen nicht war. Hätte es ja noch verstanden wenn es hinten rausgefallen wäre... und nicht vorne


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (18. November 2017)

Hab heute endlich mein Ladegerät bekommen, bzw. von der Post abgeholt, nachdem es seit Mittwoch in einem DHL Auto durch die Gegend gefahren wurde.

Ich muss sagen, das Ding gefällt mir besser als dieses tolle hochgelobte CTEK. Es zeigt die Spannung, Ladestrom und vor allem Ladestand. Ich habe jetzt den 7er dran gehängt, das Ladegerät meinte 30% (was durchaus passt, er steht schon eine gute Weile lang und die letzten vier Starts waren nur ganz kurz, da wollte er nicht so recht starten). Schauen wir mal, wie lange das Gerät braucht um seine Batterie voll zu laden. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. November 2017)

Überlege aktuell ob ich mich generell vom Thema auto befreie.

Steuer, Versicherung, Wartung, reifensaetze, Spritund Wertverlust lassen mich pro Jahr gerechnet im schnitt sicherlich 4500€ kosten

Fahren ist einfach zu teuer geworden IMO.

Deswegen versuche ich jetzt auf Bahn und rad umzusteigen....das ist besonders schwer da ich auf dem Land und nicht in einer Großstadt mit enger Infrastruktur wohne.

Ansonsten fahre ich aktuell einen Audi Q5


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2017)

Wenn dir das fahren mit nem Q5 zu teuer ist, kauf dir nen 3-5 Jahre alten Polo, Ibiza, ...
Dessen Betriebskosten dürften deutlich darunter liegen, und mit Öffis in ländlichen Regionen, ist das dummes Zeug, das wird nichts, ohne Einschränkungen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn dir das fahren mit nem Q5 zu teuer ist, kauf dir nen 3-5 Jahre alten Polo, Ibiza, ...
> Dessen Betriebskosten dürften deutlich darunter liegen, und mit Öffis in ländlichen Regionen, ist das dummes Zeug, das wird nichts, ohne Einschränkungen.



Natürlich wird das nichts ohne Einschränkungen .

Allerdings koennen diese Einschränkungen auch positive Nebeneffekte sein.
Z.b mit dem rad zur Arbeit, das ist ein gesunder Ausgleich zum buerojob.
Einkaufen fahren und Geld ausgeben überlegt man sich 2-mal wenn man erst mit dem Zug fahren muss und das zeug heimschleppt.

Generell resultiert der Verzicht aufs Fahrzeug in mehr Bewegung und einem aktivieren leben.

Und es kostet weniger.

Ich werde natürlich vor dem Verkauf ein, zwei probemonate starten um zu sehen wie es im Alltag läuft.
Dass es anstrengender und unbequemer wird steht ausser Frage....hat aber eben auch sehr viele vernünftige und gute seiten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2017)

Ja gut, aber das kommt eben auf die Gegend an.
Bei mir bräuchtest das nicht versuchen, aussichtslos, ohne massive Einschränkungen.

Undwenn ein kurzer Einkauf, der sonst 25-35 min dauert, mit dem Auto, zu ner 2-2,5h Odyssee wird, ist die Umsetzbarkeit durchaus fraglich.

Deine restlichen Argumente sind mehr eine Frage der Lebenseinstellung.
Ich hab z.B. Hunde, Bewegung gehört bei mir zum täglichen Leben.

Ein Auto brauche ich trotz zu teil Home-Office leider wegen dem Job, mal eben morgens 30-35km zum Kunden kann etwas komplexer werden, auch weil ich da keine Wege habe, die ich mit dem Fahrrad gefahrlos nutzen kann.

Gehöre trotzdem zur Gruppe derer, die sich die Nutzung des Autos schon überlegen.
Und wenn ich doch wegen 3 Teilen los muss, überlege ich halt, ob ich gleich noch anderes mit erledigen kann/sollte.

Das Problem ist eben, dass eben nicht jeder auf Auto verzichten kann.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2017)

Zwischen Q5 und kein Kraftfahrzeug gibt es auf jeden Fall noch eine Menge Abstufungen welche auch weniger kosten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Überlege aktuell ob ich mich generell vom Thema auto befreie.
> Steuer, Versicherung, Wartung, reifensaetze, Spritund Wertverlust lassen mich pro Jahr gerechnet im schnitt sicherlich 4500€ kosten
> Fahren ist einfach zu teuer geworden IMO...
> Ansonsten fahre ich aktuell einen Audi Q5


Da kann man dir aber auch nicht helfen... Wie Chris-W201-Fan schon schrieb, ein polo oder ähnlich großes reicht um von a nach b zu kommen.
Ansonsten, es gibt tausend Möglichkeiten um diverse strecken zurück zu legen. Da gäb es e-bikes, mopped`s (mit dem auto-führerschein darfst du immerhin 50ccm fahren), kleine auto`s oder, wenn du es nicht so weit hast, auch ein e-Auto. Das alles kostet im unterhalt weniger als dein Q5. (selbst mein Caddy dürfte billiger sein)


warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Einkaufen fahren und Geld ausgeben überlegt man sich 2-mal wenn man erst mit dem Zug fahren muss und das zeug heimschleppt.


Da bestellst du den krempel nur im netz. Was anderes wird das nicht. 
Solltest du wirklich zu sinnlosen ausgaben neigen-> bezahle mit Bargeld und lass die karte daheim! Das ist der beste "begrenzer" überhaupt!


> Generell resultiert der Verzicht aufs Fahrzeug in mehr Bewegung und einem aktivieren leben.


Dir fehlt nur ein Hobby. Ich könnte meines z.b. ohne Auto erst garnicht betreiben, würde dann eigentlich, in meiner Freizeit, größten teils nur daheim rum hocken, könnte nicht mal "fix" Baumaterial holen um mal wieder etwas an einem der Gebäude instand zu setzen und hätte überhaupt ein riesen Problem auf arbeit zu kommen. (müßte sicherlich 2-3h zur arbeit und retour, die einfache strecke, einplanen, so sind es 35min.)


> Ich werde natürlich vor dem Verkauf ein, zwei probemonate starten um zu sehen wie es im Alltag läuft.


Dafür kommt ja gerade die passende Jahreszeit... der winter! Wenn du da wirklich 2 Monate durch hälst, dann sollte es tatsächlich gehen. Ich melde aber schonmal meine zweifel an.


----------



## Lee (19. November 2017)

Ich hab mir nachdem ich neulich einige Male das Vergnügen hatte die Strecke Passau-Mainz, insbesondere aber die Strecke Würzburg-Mainz auf der A3 zu fahren, welche ab Würzbug eine einzige lange Baustelle ist (An der Baustellenausfahrt stehen schon immer die Schilder, dass in 2km gleich die nächste kommt), jetzt eine BahnCard 50 für Langstrecke gekauft. Als unter 26 jähriger gabs die für 70€ und die hat sich jetzt schon gerechnet. 

Zwar geht mir die Bahn auch wahnsinnig auf die Nerven und ist unzuverlässig bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber lieber sitz ich 2h länger als geplant im Zug oder am Bahnhof, trink dabei gemütlich nen Kaffee, lese ein Buch oder versuche was produktives zu machen, als 2h bei Hitze oder Kälte im Auto im Stau zu stehen. Und selbst wenn man mal fahren darf, auf 2 spurigen Autobahnen ist das fahren einfach grausam. Rechts durchgehend LKW, links dann Opis die mit 95 kmh versuchen den 90 kmh LKW zu überholen. Dann die üblichen Schwachmaten, die auch wenn man mit gut 50kmh Geschwindkeitsdifferenz von hinten kommt dann plötzlich rausziehen usw. Autobahn Langstrecke werde ich mir in Zukunft nicht mehr antun, es sei denn ich hab so viele Mitfahrer, dass es einfach finanziell unvertretbar wäre 4 Zugtickets zu kaufen oder ich muss selbst nicht fahren!

Sollte ich jemals wieder in die Stadt ziehen wird das Auto auch sofort verkauft.

Edit: Natürlich spielt da noch hinein, das mein Auto sehr... minimalistisch... ausgestattet ist. In nem vollausgestatteten Benz mit Massagesitzen, der nochdazu quasi von alleine fährt ist das im Stau stehen natürlich deutlich angenehmer. Und wenn man 300 Pferde unter der Haube hat ists auch nicht so schlimm wenn man alle 2 minuten ausgebremst wird, weil man in 10 sekunden wieder auf Reisegeschwindigkeit ist, während das bei mir gefühlt 5 Minuten dauert 
Aber bevor ich so dermaßen viel Geld fürn Auto ausgeben, nur dass das Langstrecke-Fahren angenehmer wird, hol ich mir entweder n erste Klasse-Ticket Bahn oder fliege einfach


----------



## masterX244 (19. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn dir das fahren mit nem Q5 zu teuer ist, kauf dir nen 3-5 Jahre alten Polo, Ibiza, ...
> Dessen Betriebskosten dürften deutlich darunter liegen, und mit Öffis in ländlichen Regionen, ist das dummes Zeug, das wird nichts, ohne Einschränkungen.


Dem Teil mit den Öffis kann ich nur beipflichten, Zusatzwürze ists dann wenn man noch ne abnormal hohe Ausfallquote bei den Zügen hat und Verbindungen zum russisch roulette werden.
Oder letzter Zug 23:00 und vorletzter eine Stunde davor und keine Nachtbusverbindungen in der Lücke.
Edit: @Lee Am bahnhof steht man nur gerne wenn es da gescheite Wartemöglichkeiten gibt. ländlich gibts am Bahnhof oft gar nichts außer den Bahnsteigen und den Gleisen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2017)

Master, Lee redet ja da von einer recht genau genannten Strecke, die hat einige größere Bahnhöfe. Da passt seine Meinung natürlich, wenn ich aber RE von A nach B über Umstiege in C und D in rel. kleinen Orten habe, ist selbst trotz nicht wirklich ländlicher Umgebung das Warten mist.

Zum Thema Bus-/Zugberbindungen, man muss auch bedenken, das einige schon ne 40.000 Einwohner-Stadt als ländlich sehen 
Ich wohne dann aus deren Sicht in nem 1200EW-Dorm am A... der Welt, aber das ist eben etwas subjektiv.
Trotzdem, hier kannst du am Wochenende die Busverbindung komplett vergessen.
Unter der Woche gibts immerhin Busverbindungen zur Schicht des größten Arbeitgebers hier.
Aber das ist bei über 60.000 Angestellten am Standort auch kaum ein Wunder.
Blöd nur, wenn man nicht da arbeitet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2017)

Ich würde niemals freiwillig mit dem Zug fahren.  Mal grade 2 Werkzeugkoffer und ein Schweißgerät mitnehmen um einem Kumpel zu helfen...viel Spaß damit auf einem Fahrrad.  Bauschutt wegbringen oder einen alten Gefrierschrank geht bestimmt auch super mit einem Fahrrad oder im Bus. 
Bus ist soweiso die größste Todesfalle überhaput, weil man sich nicht anschnallen kann. Deswegen fahre ich auch pauschal kein Bus. Ohne Gurt bei einem Typ mitfahren, der nicht mal ansatzweise Ahnung vom Fahren hat...neeeee lass ma lieber.  Bei jedem Busunfall, auch wenn der noch so harmlos war ist doch immer gleich die Hälfte tot.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. November 2017)

Dem schließ ich mich an. Gerade in Großstädten.... 

Mir hats schon gereicht, hier aufm Land zwei Jahre mit dem Bus zur Schule zu fahren.  Gott, war der erste Tag nachm 18. ein toller Tag 

Selbst deutschlandweit ziehe ich das Auto vor, bevor ich mich in nen DB-Zeitkiller setze.


----------



## Lee (19. November 2017)

Ich habe bewusst von Langstrecke gesprochen 

Auf kurzen Strecken, gerade am Land, verliert man mit Öffis natürlich extrem viel Zeit. Auf Langen Strecken relativiert sich das schnell wieder. Und egal wie abgeschieden man wohnt, bis zum nächsten ICE Bahnhof wird selten mehr als ne Stunde Regionalzug nötig sein und die meisten ICE Bahnhöfe sind halbwegs gut ausgestattet. Aber ich geb euch natürlich recht, in Hinterdupfing würde im im Winter auch ungerne am Bahnhof warten müssen! Wenn ich hier im Passauer Land unterwegs bin fang ich auch nicht an mit Öffis zu fahren, dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu schade. 

Wenn man viele Dinge transportieren muss ist Zug natürlich sowieso keine Option. Aber zumindest für mich ist atm in den meisten Fällen der Zug die bequemere Lösung und meistens auch nicht langsamer. Hab früher auch gedacht "DB-Zeitkiller", aber dem Stress den ich beim Autofahren ständig ausgesetzt bin, ziehe ich ne Stunde längere Zugfahrt immer vor. Zumal man beim Autofahren halt nichts machen kann außer fahren, im Zug aber durchaus noch die Möglichkeit hat was zu arbeiten oder einfach nur etwas Schlaf nachzuholen. Es ist natürlich alles sehr abhängig von der persönlichen Situation, wo man wohnt, wohin man in welchen Intervallen fahren muss. Aber ich denke jedem tut es gut mal ein bisschen den eigenen Horizont zu erweitern und nicht pauschal Öffis zu verteufeln  Ist natürlich im "Auto-Thread" sehr schwierig  Ich bin früher auch der Meinung gewesen "Lieber fahre ich mim Auto nach München und stehe jedes mal zwischen 30 und 60 Minuten im Stau, als dass ich auch nur einen Fuß in den Zug setze." Nun, wo mein wertvollstes Gut Zeit (und Stressfreiheit) ist, denke ich genau umgekehrt.



> Bus ist soweiso die größste Todesfalle überhaput, weil man sich nicht  anschnallen kann. Deswegen fahre ich auch pauschal kein Bus. Ohne Gurt  bei einem Typ mitfahren, der nicht mal ansatzweise Ahnung vom Fahren  hat...neeeee lass ma lieber.



Offenbar fährst du  nie Bus. In jedem Reisebus kann und muss man sich sogar anschnallen. In Nahverkehrsbussen stimmt das allerdings, allerdings sind da die Geschwindigkeiten so gering, dass selten was größeres passiert. Außerdem schätze ich, dass jeder Busfahrer wesentlich mehr Ahnung vom Fahren hat als du. Alleine schon dadurch, dass das sein Beruf ist und er täglich 8h damit verbringt  
Das Problem bei Busfahrern bzw. Berufskraftfahrern allgemein ist halt Übermüdung und generell körperliche Probleme, die durchs ständige fahren können. Die reine Fahrzeugbeherrschung haben diese Leute aber mehr drauf als andere.


----------



## keinnick (19. November 2017)

Bei Langstrecke bevorzuge ich, wenn möglich, mittlerweile auch den Zug. Göttingen > München, in etwas mehr als 3,5h mit dem ICE. Dagegen letztens mit dem Auto fast 7h, dank Stau, Baustellen usw.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. November 2017)

Ja gut.

Ich bin da halt ein etwas anderer Typ. Ich höre unheimlich gerne Hörspiele (Die drei ???, John Sinclair o.Ä.), das kann ich am besten im Auto. Handy über Bluetooth koppeln und aufdrehen.  
Im Zug mit komischen In-Ears oder teurem Headset, never (Dazu muss man sagen, dass die In-Ears von meinem Handy seit dem ich es habe neu und verpackt im Karton liegen  ).

Definiere Stress... Wenn ich mich auf die Bahn setze (zur richtigen Uhrzeit) und den Tempomaten auf 120km/h stelle komme ich genauso gechillt ans Ziel. Ich fahre meistens eine Stunde früher los, als ich muss um Verspätungen auszuschließen. Mich nerven da eher die, die auf kurz vor knapp losfahren und dann mit 200+ Sachen heizen. Die Art von Stress muss man (meiner Meinung nach) nicht machen.
Wenn ich entsprechend geschlafen habe, fahre ich auch 400+ km durch, ohne Pause.

Mir machts Autofahren halt Spaß 

Aber letzlich kann ich auch deine Beweggründe nachvollziehen, das auf jeden Fall. Aber da dürfen die Geschmäcker ja verschieden sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2017)

Ich fahre auch gerne Auto, aber Hannover München fahre ich auch lieber mit dem ICE, die Strecke ist mit dem Auto von mir zu Hause (etwas östlich von H) nervig und nicht so zu fahren, denn da wäre ich beruflich unterwegs, also Wochentags.


----------



## masterX244 (19. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Master, Lee redet ja da von einer recht genau genannten Strecke, die hat einige größere Bahnhöfe. Da passt seine Meinung natürlich, wenn ich aber RE von A nach B über Umstiege in C und D in rel. kleinen Orten habe, ist selbst trotz nicht wirklich ländlicher Umgebung das Warten mist.
> 
> Zum Thema Bus-/Zugberbindungen, man muss auch bedenken, das einige schon ne 40.000 Einwohner-Stadt als ländlich sehen
> Ich wohne dann aus deren Sicht in nem 1200EW-Dorm am A... der Welt, aber das ist eben etwas subjektiv.
> ...



Großraum Stuttgart. Richtung Heilbronn ist die Strecke recht bescheiden(problem das sogar im SWR in die Nachrichten kam weil die Bahn da massiv Probleme mit der Zuverlässigkeit hatte) außer man hat Anschluss an die S-Bahn. ICE-Verbindungen seh ich auch anders da die je nach Verbindung ihre Vorteile haben. (man sollte aber auf genug umsteigezeit achten damit man nicht durch nen Bahnfünfer versenkt wird)


----------



## keinnick (19. November 2017)

Die Verbindung Hamburg > München, damit auch seine (von H) und meine (von GÖ) sind Direktverbindungen. Da muss man nicht umsteigen. Aber sonst hast Du Recht. Bei einer Direktverbindung kann man aber echt nicht viel verkehrt machen. Und da ich jährlich mehrfach nach München muss, ist für mich die letzte Autobahnfahrt dahin vorerst auch wirklich die letzte mit dem Auto gewesen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2017)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Großraum Stuttgart.


Stichwort Kopfbahnhof ;P


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2017)

Stuggi ist derzeit ein graus


----------



## masterX244 (19. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Stichwort Kopfbahnhof ;P



Problem war dass die Bahn zu wenig Züge hatte und dann auch ständig Züge die defekt waren. Und Mitarbeitermangel



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Stuggi ist derzeit ein graus


Ersetze Stuttgart durch Kaputtgart


----------



## janni851 (20. November 2017)

Gibts bei den neuen Tiguan Kupplungsprobleme? Mein Fußballtrainer hat einen als Firmenwagen mit 2 Liter Diesel und nach knapp 27.000km ist die Kupplung durch...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2017)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Ersetze Stuttgart durch Kaputtgart



Ich arbeite in der Nähe vom Stuttgarter Hauptbahnhof und fahre jeden Tag mit der S-Bahn (S6). Es gibt Wochen, in der keine einzige S-Bahn pünktlich ist, Ausfälle, Verspätungen, ... Die Ausreden sind immer dieselben:
-> Personen im Gleis
-> Weichenstörung (die Beliebteste)
-> Oberleitungstörung
-> Signalstörung

Das Problem vom Stuttgarter Nahverkehr ist die absolut bescheuerte Form, es ist ein Stern. Wenn auch nur irgendwo eine Störung ist, bringt die ganze Sch**sse zusammen. Und die Störung gibt es sehr sehr sehr oft, ein marodes Netz sei dank!


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Gibts bei den neuen Tiguan Kupplungsprobleme? Mein Fußballtrainer hat einen als Firmenwagen mit 2 Liter Diesel und nach knapp 27.000km ist die Kupplung durch...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dann hat er die wohl kaputt gefahren.


----------



## janni851 (20. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann hat er die wohl kaputt gefahren.



Hab ich ihm auch gesagt, wollte er nicht glauben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2017)

Es gibt ne Menge Leute, die keinen Schaltwagen fahren können. Was wir teilweise an kaputt gefahrenen Kupplungen reinbekommen ist echt abenteuerlich.


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Menge Leute, die keinen Schaltwagen fahren können. Was wir teilweise an kaputt gefahrenen Kupplungen reinbekommen ist echt abenteuerlich.



Obwohl man auch schon von defekten Ausrücklagern "ab Werk" gelesen hat.
Je nach "Fahrkönnen" lässt sich natürlich eine Kupplung in kürzester Zeit ruinieren.........in meinen Augen sind das aber seltene Härtefälle.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2017)

So selten ist das nicht. Manche schaffen nur 30k pro Kupplung. Warum die sich keine Wandlerautomatik kaufen verstehe ich nicht.
Jede 2. Inspektion kommt da ne neue Kupplung mit rein.


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2017)

Man doch einpaar Bilder, wenn du sowas reinbekommst. Man könnte einen netten Bericht drüber schreiben, stelle ich mir lustig vor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2017)

Ich hatte hier doch schon ein paar kaputte Kupplungen hochgeladen... 

Kann die grade nicht nochmal posten, weil der Dateimanager im Handybrowser irgendwie nicht geht.


----------



## taks (20. November 2017)

Wie lange hält denn eine durchschnittliche Kupplung bei normaler Nutzung?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2017)

Kommt auf's Auto und auf die Fahrweise an. 
Bei meinem Audi hatte die Kupplung selbst nach 240tkm noch ~80% an Restbelag, da der quasi nur auf der Autobahn bewegt wurde.


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt auf's Auto und auf die Fahrweise an.
> Bei meinem Audi hatte die Kupplung selbst nach 240tkm noch ~80% an Restbelag, da der quasi nur auf der Autobahn bewegt wurde.



Meine Alte Kupplung im Opel hatte 230 tkm gehalten, Restbelag war noch dicke vorhanden......leider war das Aurücklager dann durch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Wie lange hält denn eine durchschnittliche Kupplung bei normaler Nutzung?


Von 100km(Drag) über 10000km(Rennstrecke) bis hin zu 600000km(Langstrecke Autobahn). Mutti, die nur zum Einkaufen fährt, sollte schon 300000km schaffen, ansonsten vielleicht mal ein bischen üben.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Meine Alte Kupplung im Opel hatte 230 tkm  gehalten, Restbelag war noch dicke vorhanden......leider war das  Aurücklager dann durch.


Du stehst im 1. Gang mit getretener Kupplung vor der Ampel?


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von 100km(Drag) über 10000km(Rennstrecke) bis hin zu 600000km(Langstrecke Autobahn). Mutti, die nur zum Einkaufen fährt, sollte schon 300000km schaffen, ansonsten vielleicht mal ein bischen üben.
> 
> 
> Du stehst im 1. Gang mit getretener Kupplung vor der Ampel?



Nein, nie.
War halt 15 jahre alt, wer weiß was dann mal nachlässt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2017)

Hmmm, dann war es wohl einfach Pech.


----------



## s-icon (22. November 2017)

Winterauto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. November 2017)

Über nen Panamera als Diesel würde ich mich im Sommer schon freuen 

Aber hat was, Farblich nur meiner Meinung nach zu langweilig. ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

s-icon, kannst du mir mal bitte ein Bild vom Kofferraum hinten zusenden, am liebsten mit nem Gliedermaßstab drin, bzgl. Tiefe 
Würde gern mal wissen, wie praktisch so ein "Porsche-Kombi" ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2017)

Nen Winterauto mit Sommerreifen...


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> s-icon, kannst du mir mal bitte ein Bild vom Kofferraum hinten zusenden, am liebsten mit nem Gliedermaßstab drin, bzgl. Tiefe
> Würde gern mal wissen, wie praktisch so ein "Porsche-Kombi" ist



Bei so einem Winterauto waer mir das ziehmlich egal.
Alles was nicht in den Kofferraum passt, wird halt angeliefert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

Also meine Hunde fahre ich lieber selbst


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Würde gern mal wissen, wie praktisch so ein "Porsche-Kombi" ist


Da brauchst du dir nur das schräge heck anschauen und wo die hintere tür zu ende ist. Naja, für eine golftasche wird es schon reichen. 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also meine Hunde fahre ich lieber selbst


Solche Viecher kähmen mir nie ins Auto. Da kann man die kiste am ende doch nur noch verschrotten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also meine Hunde fahre ich lieber selbst


Anhängerkupplung und Leine dranbinden. Hunde laufen doch gerne.  

Wenn man Hunde im Kofferraum hatte kann man danach die Innenausstattung nur noch verbrennen. Ist immer sehr geil wenn ich so ein Auto reparieren muss. Am besten direkt alle Fenster runter und Kopf raushalten beim fahren. Anders hält man das nicht aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. November 2017)

Ace Ventura-Style


----------



## HordyH (22. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Anhängerkupplung und Leine dranbinden. Hunde laufen doch gerne.
> 
> Wenn man Hunde im Kofferraum hatte kann man danach die Innenausstattung nur noch verbrennen. Ist immer sehr geil wenn ich so ein Auto reparieren muss. Am besten direkt alle Fenster runter und Kopf raushalten beim fahren. Anders hält man das nicht aus.



Das ist Schwachsinn, wir haben ne Kunstledereinlage im Kofferraum und da brauchst nix verbrennen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. November 2017)

Meine Guete, ist doch jedem selbst ueberlassen was er/sie mit dem Fahrzeug transportiert.

Ein Schlosser von uns, der auch Landwirt ist, hat mit seinem E-Kadett damals ab und an Schweine transportiert.

Ist zwar auch nicht ganz meine Welt, aber letztendlich sein Problem 


P.S. Hunde sind ueber jede Kritik erhaben, sofern sie gut erzogene richtige Hunde sind


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ace Ventura-Style


Jap so sieht das in etwa aus wenn ich die Kiste reinfahre. 



HordyH schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn, wir haben ne Kunstledereinlage im Kofferraum und da brauchst nix verbrennen.


Das sagen alle Hundebesitzer. Trotzdem kippe ich fast aus den Sicherheitsschuhen, wenn ich die Tür aufmache. Es würde vielleicht gehen wenn man den Hund vorher in einen Gefrierbeutel packt oder so. 
Nich falsch verstehen ich hab nix gegen Hunde aber es stinkt einfach nur richtig krass.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

TBF, das kommt auch auf die Hunde und die Fahrzeugpflege an, wenn man das regelmäßig reinigt, geht das, wenn nicht, hast du recht.
Die Haare sind das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. November 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ja gut.
> 
> Ich bin da halt ein etwas anderer Typ. Ich höre unheimlich gerne Hörspiele (Die drei ???, John Sinclair o.Ä.), das kann ich am besten im Auto. Handy über Bluetooth koppeln und aufdrehen.
> Im Zug mit komischen In-Ears oder teurem Headset, never (Dazu muss man sagen, dass die In-Ears von meinem Handy seit dem ich es habe neu und verpackt im Karton liegen  ).
> ...



Also ich setze mich bei längeren Strecken über 100 km inzwischen auch lieber in den Zug, obwohl ich ne 250 PS Karre habe (A3 3.2)  
Ist aber auch hier so: Ich wohne im Umland einer Großstadt. Die Autobahn ist eine einzige Baustelle (somit auch kaum schneller als die Landstraße, zumal Autobahn meistens auch ein paar km Umweg bedeuten) und auf der Bundesstraße eiert man von einer Ampel zur nächsten und hat werktags auch mindestens fünf Lkw vor sich, sodass Überholen auch nichts bringt (hat auch wenig mit Mautpreller zu tun, sondern eher mit "In jedem Dorf ein Industriegebiet und Getränkemarkt"). Diese Art von Fahrerei ist mir einfach zu blöd.

Im Zug schont man da echt die Nerven - jedenfalls, wenn man so wie ich nur auf einen Zug angewiesen ist und nicht zweimal umzusteigen braucht und bangen muss, dass die Anschlüsse passen. Der Zug ist unter diesen Umständen auch genauso schnell wie das Auto.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass Verspätungen über 10 Minuten hier schon relativ selten sind.
Dass das Herumgegurke mit dem Bus außerhalb von größeren Städten keine Alternative zum Auto darstellt, ist natürlich logisch.

Was dass Thema Hunde im Auto betrifft: Das müffelt nur, wenn die nass sind. Das lässt sich beim derzeitigen Matschwetter aber nicht immer ganz vermeiden. Kalten Zigarettenrauch im Auto finde ich aber noch grässlicher, drum rauche ich im Auto auch nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. November 2017)

In einen Bus oder Zug setze ich mich nicht mehr freiwillig rein. Immer nur Ärger damit gehabt. 
Fahrten von bis zu 8std. (je nach Wetter) fahre ich immer mit dem Auto, alles andere dann per Flugzeug.


----------



## worco (22. November 2017)

@s-icon, grats zu dem Auto. Werksabholung in Leipzig oder Z? Wenn du in Z mal wieder was abholst, oder gar im EZW bist kannst mir ja mal schreiben, vllt reichts für nen Kaffee.
Dein Fuhrpark ist ja interessant da können wir uns vllt. mal nen bisschen austauschen.

@All: Der Panamera ist mit großem Abstand mein Lieblingsauto aus dem Portfolio, fahr ich viel lieber als den Cayenne(auch den Neuen), aus meiner Sicht das beste Allround Auto das ich kenne. Meine Kleine schläft hinten gemütlich, der Kofferraum passt auch und das Ding kann von gediegen bis Sport alles. Und ich darf nichtmal Turbo fahren, sondern nur bis GTS. Der Turbo geht halt schon nochmal ne Ecke besser!

Mein 2.0 TSi liegt leider auch nach knapp 8000km noch bie über 11l, mein Fahrprofil passt wohl einfach nicht zu dem Motor. Sprit zahlen muss ich nicht, aber dauernd Tanken nervt schon.
der nächste wird ab April dann ein VW California mit dem 204PS Diesel, da reicht der Sprit vllt bisschen länger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

Unwahrscheinlich, hab damals den 2,5er 184ps auf 700 km leer gefahren, der hat 80l.


----------



## worco (22. November 2017)

Naja, aktuell bin ich eher bei 500km(noch nicht komplett leer, aber im roten Bereich). Das wär ja schonmal was.
Platzmäßig aber halt super der Passat, sowohl im Kofferraum als auf allen Sitzplätzen.
Ich warte eig auf den neuen Touareg, aber der verschiebt und verschiebt sich ja .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

Alles nicht so ganz meine Preisklasse 

Touareg halte ich die Ohren auf, wann der kommt 
Notfalls muss ich den SRA-BTV mal fragen


----------



## worco (22. November 2017)

Sind wir Konzernbrueder ? Ich kann bei uns nur mit dem MiB BTV dienen :p


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

Nein, bin Zulieferer.


----------



## worco (22. November 2017)

Ich bin auch nicht in WOB, aber bei ner Tochter von ner Tochter usw...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

Bin vor Ort für nen Lieferanten, wir haben Teile im technischen Bereich, aus Kunststoff.
Wenns dich interessiert, gern per PN.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. November 2017)

worco schrieb:


> der nächste wird ab April dann ein VW California mit dem 204PS Diesel, da reicht der Sprit vllt bisschen länger.


Mein Firmenwagen (T5 140PS) ist nicht unter 9l/100km zu bekommen. Im Normalfall sind es aber eher 10, die er allerdings auch bei zügiger Fahrweise bei behält.
Schaue aber lieber mal bei Mercedes vorbei. Die V-klasse ist auf jeden fall einen blick wert! (mit led-licht und activity-control-fahrwerk)


worco schrieb:


> Platzmäßig aber halt super der Passat, sowohl im Kofferraum als auf allen Sitzplätzen..


 Ich wünschte der hätte bei mir gereicht. Leider ist da zu wenig platz drin.
Wäre dem nicht so hätte ich vielleicht jetzt einen mit 200 oder 240PS und allrad.  Wieso zum henker bieten die auch den Caddy nicht mit den betreffenden Dieselmotoren+ handschalter (+natürlich allrad) an...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2017)

Weil der Caddy nicht in Emden gebaut wird


----------



## s-icon (23. November 2017)

Vielen Dank Jungs

@Chris-W201-Fan

Kann ich machen, wenn ich zeit habe und dran denke
Aber für einen Hund ist das nichts, Ladekante zu hoch, Heckscheibe zu coupeförmig...
Wir hatten für unseren Hund eine Mercedes R Klasse, die war perfekt.

@Worco

Keins von beidem, der Panamera ist nur Teil eines 6 monatigen Leasings zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit.
d.h ca Juli bin ich in Stuttgart und 4. Quartal bin ich nochmal in Affalterbach.


----------



## worco (23. November 2017)

Das neue Flaggschiff abholen? Schönes Ding. Wer weiß wo ich im Juli bin, aber du kannst ja nochmal Bescheid sagen wenn du Lust hast.
@Turrican: Die V-Klasse find ich persönlich cool, ist bei mir aber total unattraktiv was anderes als VW oder ein Auto "meiner" Mutterfirma zu nehmen, deshalb auch wenn mich viele Marken  reizen würden wirds zumindestens bei den Dienstwagen grade immer das.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

s-icon, danke; Porsche ist halt zu weit weg von mir, um einfach mal hin zu fahren, um n Blick rein zu werfen. Zumal ein Shooting-Brake wohl auch nicht zwingend vor Ort wäre.
Mehr wie ein Blick ist es eh nicht. Kaufen kann ich sowas nicht  Meine Freundin würde mich 4-teilen, dann teeren, dann federn und danach wieder zusammen nähen für Zwangsarbeit 
Aber die Coupeartige Scheibe hab ich hinten auch 

Sieht so aus, falls du den nicht kennst; dürfte ja nicht so deine Automobile Klasse sein


----------



## s-icon (23. November 2017)

Den i40 kannte ich wirklich nicht, aber unsere Azubine hat nen i30


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Na dann bezahl die mal ordentlich, damit se demnächst den hier hat:


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Weil der Caddy nicht in Emden gebaut wird


...und der Transporter sicherlich auch nicht, denn der sollte auch aus polen kommen. Das scheint aber dennoch keinen daran zu hindern da 200 PS rein zu pflanzen. (wenn ich das richtig sehe bräuchten die diesen Motor nur auf das band vom Caddy schieben)
Außerdem, den Vorgänger (Caddy 3) gab es auch mit dem 2.0er EU5-diesel mit 170PS und der dürfte seinerzeit mit der stärkste bei den 2 liter-maschienen gewesen sein. (der GTD mit seinen 184 PS dürfte schon EU6 sein) Wieso sollte man also einem Caddy den 200 PS-diesel vor enthalten?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na dann bezahl die mal ordentlich, damit se demnächst den hier hat:



Was ich bislang gehört und gesehen hab vom Motor her schon mal eine Katastrophe 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man also einem Caddy den 200 PS-diesel vor  enthalten?


 
Zu geringe Nachfrage


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Nein, der T6 wird in Hannover gebaut.

Davon ab, dass der BiTurbo einiges mehr an Platz braucht, darum gibt es den weder im Golf noch im Caddy.

Ich hatte die CAD-Daten Seinderzeit mal vor Augen, weil ich die Ansaugrohre des Turbo verantwortet hatte beim T6, das war schon n komplexeres Teil.

Edit:


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Was ich bislang gehört und gesehen hab vom Motor her schon mal eine Katastrophe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oha, bitte mal etwas mehr


----------



## s-icon (23. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na dann bezahl die mal ordentlich, damit se demnächst den hier hat:



Was keiner weiß, sie wird übernommen und bekommt nen Dienstwagen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Na dann bestell den N schon mal 

Oder hast du andere Pläne?

Edit:
Ich mache offensichtlich was falsch, hab immer noch keinen Dienstwagen


----------



## s-icon (23. November 2017)

Unsere Mitarbeiter dürfen sich das grundsätzlich mehr oder weniger selbst aussuchen. (Richtlinien sind dabei einzuhalten.)
Aber zurzeit sind E Klasse, A5 und 5er recht beliebt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ...und der Transporter sicherlich auch nicht, denn der sollte auch aus polen kommen. Das scheint aber dennoch keinen daran zu hindern da 200 PS rein zu pflanzen. (wenn ich das richtig sehe bräuchten die diesen Motor nur auf das band vom Caddy schieben)
> Außerdem, den Vorgänger (Caddy 3) gab es auch mit dem 2.0er EU5-diesel mit 170PS und der dürfte seinerzeit mit der stärkste bei den 2 liter-maschienen gewesen sein. (der GTD mit seinen 184 PS dürfte schon EU6 sein) Wieso sollte man also einem Caddy den 200 PS-diesel vor enthalten?


Einfach auf 2.0 TFSI umbauen und schon hat man 400-500 PS.  Da müsste dann aber auf jeden Fall auch ne andere Haldex rein oder komplett verstiften. Das wär mal nen flotter Caddy.  ...verstiftete Haldex fährt sich auch gar nicht so übel wie es sich anhört. Wenn man nicht 24/7 durch Parkhäuser fahrt ist das total annehmbar.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Oha, bitte mal etwas mehr



Erreichen wohl nie die Serienleistung bzw. streuen massiv nach unten. 
Es war wohl bislang noch keiner auf einem Prüfstand, die 100-200 Zeiten sprechen aber für sich, dass die angegebene Leistung nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Ok, das wäre mir wumpe, wenn gefühlt alles spaß macht, ob 230, 250 oder 275 ist mir egal.

Klar, eigentlich will man, was bezahlt wurde, aber hey, bei dem Preis?

Wäre aber auch wieder nichts neues bei Hyundai, war beim Turbo schon so.


----------



## aloha84 (23. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Erreichen wohl nie die Serienleistung bzw. streuen massiv nach unten.
> Es war wohl bislang noch keiner auf einem Prüfstand, die 100-200 Zeiten sprechen aber für sich, dass die angegebene Leistung nicht stimmen kann.



Kann man den überhaupt schon kaufen?
Ich hab nur mal nen Vorabbericht gesehen, da hieß es dass der Motor "oben rum" nicht so doll ist......als Gesamtpaket (Auto) aber trotzdem "schnell".


----------



## keinnick (23. November 2017)

Wenn noch keiner auf dem Prüfstand war, woher glaubt man dann zu wissen, dass die Serienleistung nicht erreicht wird, bzw. die sogar "massiv nach unten streuen"? Klingt für mich eher nach Hörensagen und Stammtisch, sofern keine Messungen vorliegen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Ja, der wird schon ausgeliefert, hab den gestern mal live angesehen, nice.
So lang der sich ordentlich fährt, wäre der schon was, leider zu klein für mich als einziges Auto, und nen Zweitwagen dieser Art kommt nicht wirklich in Frage.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Klar, eigentlich will man, was bezahlt wurde, aber hey, bei dem Preis?



Naja, wirklich günstig ist der aber nun auch nicht.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Kann man den überhaupt schon kaufen?



Ja, anscheinend schon seit Wochen.



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn noch keiner auf dem Prüfstand war, woher  glaubt man dann zu wissen, dass die Serienleistung nicht erreicht wird,  bzw. die sogar "massiv nach unten streuen"? Klingt für mich eher nach  Hörensagen und Stammtisch, sofern keine Messungen vorliegen.




_



			[...]
Es war wohl bislang noch keiner auf einem Prüfstand, die 100-200 Zeiten sprechen aber für sich, dass die angegebene Leistung nicht stimmen kann.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zu geringe Nachfrage


Die nachfrage ist auch nur nicht da, weil der Motor nicht angeboten wird. 
Ich hab bei der Bestellung jedenfalls angegeben, das ich gerne einen 200PS-Diesel hätte. Die Reaktion des Verkäufers kannst du dir ja sicherlich selber ausmalen. 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nein, der T6 wird in Hannover gebaut.


Ich dachte ich hätte das anders gelesen.  Aber naja, die höheren ausstattungs-varianten könnten durchaus in Deutschland produziert werden. Teuer genug sind sie ja...


> Ich hatte die CAD-Daten Seinderzeit mal vor Augen, weil ich die Ansaugrohre des Turbo verantwortet hatte beim T6, das war schon n komplexeres Teil.


Oha... Da wird mir doch alles klar. Kein wunder das Kleinigkeiten unmöglich werden, wenn schon an einem Motor nicht bloß ein kleines Team arbeitet sondern für jede schraube ein anderer verantwortlich ist. Das grenzt ja schon fast an ein wunder, das das Stückwerk hinterher auch läuft, oder bügeln das die nerd`s von der software-Abteilung wieder aus?   (ich würde eine krise bekommen, wenn ich da meinen krempel an den murks der anderen anpassen müßte auch wenn ich das auf meiner arbeit eigentlich ständig mache)
Stell dir mal vor das wäre in anderen bereichen so. Da würden z.b. häuser nicht höher wie 5 Stockwerke und selbst simple arbeiten wie die Erneuerung eines Fußbodens würde min. 6 Monate Vorbereitungszeit benötigen bis sich alle einig sind wer was und vor allem wann macht. 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich mache offensichtlich was falsch, hab immer noch keinen Dienstwagen


Die dinger sind aber nicht kostenlos. Ich könnte "meinen" firmen-Transporter auch mit heim nehmen, aber das gäbe schon Komplikationen wenn ich Urlaub hab und ein kollege mit ähnlicher strecke zur arbeit (also km) hat das wieder sein lassen, weil es sich für ihn nicht rechnet.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach auf 2.0 TFSI umbauen und schon hat man 400-500 PS.


Na so viel brauch ich dann auch nicht. Zudem fahre ich in diesem leben privat keinen Benziner mehr. Das wird dann wohl spätestens beim übernächsten (so in 20-25 jahren) nahtlos zu einem e-mobil über gehen. 
Mal davon ab, für meinen Caddy gib es noch ein stage 2 chiptuning was das motörchen auf 185 PS + 400-420Nm Drehmoment hievt. Das würde mir ja reichen, nur gibt es da keinen Tüv zu und die angegebene ursprungsleistung (also das was ab werk da sein soll) stimmt mit meinem, bis auf die 90kw, auch nicht überein. (ich hab z.b. laut werk die max. PS @2900 upm und der tuner sagt das der wert bei 3750 upm liegt, was eher einem älteren 90kw-motor aus dem amarok entsprechen sollte-> das kommt mir nicht drauf)


> Da müsste dann aber auf jeden Fall auch ne andere Haldex rein oder komplett verstiften. Das wär mal nen flotter Caddy.


Die haldex 5 kann eigentlich ausreichend ab, wenn man nicht gerade auf trockener straße driften will. (selbst das kann sie ein stück weit ab) Als das größere Problem sehe ich die bremsen, da das ESP mittlerweile die kiste auch notfalls mittels bremseingriff um die kurve hebt.
Warst du mit deinem S3 eigentlich schonmal auf der nordschleife? Mich würde mal interessieren wie nach ein paar "harten" runden die bremsbeläge aussehen. (vor allem die stärke dieser) Wenn die Elektronik mittels bremseingriff mit lenkt, muß sich das doch bemerkbar machen.


----------



## keinnick (23. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


>



Du kannst also aus den "100-200 Zeiten" die Leistung des Motors berechnen und ein "massiv nach unten streuen" daraus schließen? Ok, keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Turrican, ich war verantwortlich beim Lieferant, nicht bei VW, da gab es eine Verantwortliche für deutlich mehr.

Aber wir hatten die Rohluftansaugung und die Ansaubögen für Warm- und Kaltländer bekommen, das waren 4 Teile.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du kannst also aus den "100-200 Zeiten" die Leistung des Motors berechnen und ein "massiv nach unten streuen" daraus schließen? Ok, keine weiteren Fragen.



Ja, kann man  
Nur weil du (so wie du dich äußerst) so gar nicht in der 100-200 (oder 200-250) Materie drin bist, musst du das nicht so darstellen, als wäre es nicht möglich.

Bei dem i30n waren es übrigens zwei Fahrzeuge, der eine ist eine 18,0s gefahren, der zweite eine 18,1s.
Zum Vergleich: 
Ein Golf 7 GTI PP (230ps) ->17s
Ein Leon Cupra (280ps) ->14s


----------



## s-icon (23. November 2017)

Mein GTI CS fährt 9,5s


----------



## fctriesel (23. November 2017)

Was hast du alles dafür gemacht und bei wem? 
Meiner ist noch Serie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die haldex 5 kann eigentlich ausreichend ab, wenn man nicht gerade auf trockener straße driften will. (selbst das kann sie ein stück weit ab) Als das größere Problem sehe ich die bremsen, da das ESP mittlerweile die kiste auch notfalls mittels bremseingriff um die kurve hebt.
> Warst du mit deinem S3 eigentlich schonmal auf der nordschleife? Mich würde mal interessieren wie nach ein paar "harten" runden die bremsbeläge aussehen. (vor allem die stärke dieser) Wenn die Elektronik mittels bremseingriff mit lenkt, muß sich das doch bemerkbar machen.


Ne die kann nicht genug ab.  Es ist nicht nur das Drehmoment, sondern auch die Leistung, die abgefangen werden muss.  Mit 2.0 TFSI und 500PS hat man ja quasi fast immer 1. Gang Drehmoment vom 2.0 TDI anliegen, auch in höheren Gängen. Da wird man dann schnell thermische Probleme bekommen.

Mit dem S3 fahre ich erst nächstes Jahr auf die Nordschleife, weil der vorher umgebaut werden muss. Bremse, Fahrwerk, Felgen, Reifen. Mit der Serienbremse macht das keinen Spaß. Elektronik grift nicht so oft ein, da ich die reduzieren und auch ganz ausmachen kann.
Mehr wie 20 Runden(400km) pro Satz Klötze hab ich noch nie geschafft. Da muss man dann Sintermetall Klötze aus dem Motorsport fahren. Die straßenzugelassenen halten bei glühenden Scheiben nicht lange. ...davon mal abgesehen das anständige Motorsportbremsen auch die 3-fache Belagstärke haben...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mein GTI CS fährt 9,5s



Wenn der ~400ps leistet kommt das hin. 
Mein BMW ist mit der alten Stage2 eine 9,4s gps+korrektur gefahren, jetzt sollten es um 8,5s, bzw. im Winter nahe den 8s sein (noch nicht gemessen).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Wobei das Getriebe ein Wörtchen mitredet, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2017)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mein GTI CS fährt 9,5s


Das ist ziemlich langsam für 0-100.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei das Getriebe ein Wörtchen mitredet, oder?



Macht nicht wirklich viel aus. Früher hat das mehr ausgemacht, da teilweise sehr bescheiden übersetzt was in Verbindung mit Saugmotoren natürlich Zeit gekostet hat. 
Heute macht das nicht mehr wirklich viel aus weil die Turbomotoren auch ein deutlich größeres Leistungsplateu aufweisen und bei bestimmen Kombinationen sogar von einer großen Gangspreizung leicht profitieren.
Das macht aber im Endeffekt alles nicht wirklich den Braten fett, selbst DSG/DKG zum Handschalter.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. November 2017)

Na dee N ist handgerissen, ohne Alternative


----------



## Zeiss (23. November 2017)

Hier habe ich ein Bericht über meine Getriebewartung geschrieben: klick mich


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, kann man
> Nur weil du (so wie du dich äußerst) so gar nicht in der 100-200 (oder 200-250) Materie drin bist, musst du das nicht so darstellen, als wäre es nicht möglich.
> 
> Bei dem i30n waren es übrigens zwei Fahrzeuge, der eine ist eine 18,0s gefahren, der zweite eine 18,1s.
> ...



Fahrzeuggewicht?
DSG oder manuell?
Getriebeübersetzung?
CW-Werte?

Da spielt viel rein.

Davon ab braucht er hier ca. 15 Sekunden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Edzz9J2fswg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ForceOne (24. November 2017)

Moin,

war gestern mit meinem Fiesta in der Waschstraße und der Linke vordere Scheibenwischer schrabbelt nun nur noch Lautstark über das Glas... Nach 6 Monaten schon etwas enttäuschend aber naja, 
gibt es da einen Trick damit das Gummi wieder vernünftig gleitet?

Wenn nein, könnt Ihr mir Scheibenwischer empfehlen?

Danke.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Fahrzeuggewicht?
> DSG oder manuell?
> Getriebeübersetzung?
> CW-Werte?



Gewicht ist ähnlich zu Golf und co. und nichts was die Zeitendifferenz rechtfertigt.
Übersetzung ist auch gut gewählt
cw Wert ist ganz gut für einen Kompakten.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Davon ab braucht er hier ca. 15 Sekunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tachovideo, ernsthaft  ?
Da kannst genauso gut per Eieruhr messen.

Vernünftige Ergebnisse bekommst du nur per min. 10 Hz GPS+Korrektur. Also entweder P-Box + DB-Scanner oder P-Gear P600 mit Höhenangaben 


Edit:
Ist auch interessant, dass Hyundai für den i30n ganze 111dB(A) als Standgeräusch angibt 
Und ein Serviceintervall von 10tkm beim Motoröl klingt auch nicht so vielversprechend und ist heutzutage alles andere als zeitgemäß.


----------



## keinnick (24. November 2017)

Du bewegst Dich irgendwie immer weiter vom Thema weg. Wo genau ist denn jetzt Dein Beleg dafür, dass die angegebene Leistung nicht stimmt und die Motoren. von der Leistung her, so massiv nach unten streuen?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (24. November 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Welches Baujahr ist dein Fiesta?
Ich habe bei meinem Focus die Bosch Aerotwin drin, sind meine ich auch die, die Ford ab Werk verbaut.
Bosch A640S Wiper Blades Set: Amazon.de: Auto

Musst mal schauen, ob es die auch für deinen Fiesta gibt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. November 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du bewegst Dich irgendwie immer weiter vom Thema weg. Wo genau ist denn jetzt Dein Beleg dafür, dass die angegebene Leistung nicht stimmt und die Motoren. von der Leistung her, so massiv nach unten streuen?



Die 100-200 Zeit, ganz einfach


----------



## ForceOne (24. November 2017)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr ist dein Fiesta?
> Ich habe bei meinem Focus die Bosch Aerotwin drin, sind meine ich auch die, die Ford ab Werk verbaut.
> Bosch A640S Wiper Blades Set: Amazon.de: Auto
> 
> Musst mal schauen, ob es die auch für deinen Fiesta gibt.



Dezember 2016, hab jetzt die AM466S bestellt, laut Amazon sollen die passen. 

Gerade gesehen, dass Amazon die Osram Nightbreaker für unter 16€ vertickt, wenn ich herausfinden sollte welche ich brauche, dann bestelle ich die auch noch.


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Tachovideo, ernsthaft  ?
> Da kannst genauso gut per Eieruhr messen.
> 
> Vernünftige Ergebnisse bekommst du nur per min. 10 Hz GPS+Korrektur. Also entweder P-Box + DB-Scanner oder P-Gear P600 mit Höhenangaben



Also willst du selber drin sitzen und es messen oder wie?
Das Video zeigt den Tacho ja, es zeigt aber oben gemessene Zeiten.
Jetzt kann man sich über Genauigkeit und Zehntel streiten, aber ob es jetzt 15,1 oder 15,4 sind ist völlig Latte --> es sind auf alle Fälle keine "über 18 Sekunden".


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2017)

Watt macht ihr für nen Hermann für n Auto, wo den Käufern der 100-200, Wert wohl zu 98% dermaßen egal ist, die wollen spaß mit dem rel. günstigen i30n, und das wird der wohl bieten.

Und dass man Hyundais PS gern mal etwas anzweifeln kann, ist seit dem alten i30 Torbo leider nunmal usus.

Der Wagen sieht gut aus, und vom ersten Eindruck ist er auch toll.
Bei VW bekommst für das Geld nicht das gleiche, Punkt.
Wenn mich Rundenzeiten und co interessieren, kauf ich eh was anderes.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ist auch interessant, dass Hyundai für den i30n ganze 111dB(A) als Standgeräusch angibt
> Und ein Serviceintervall von 10tkm beim Motoröl klingt auch nicht so vielversprechend und ist heutzutage alles andere als zeitgemäß.


Is doch gut wenn der anständig laut ist.  Motoröl alle 10k ist doch ok. Hält der Motor wenigstens. Inspektion ist da mit Sicherheit vom Ölwechsel getrennt.


----------



## fctriesel (24. November 2017)

Ich bin von dem LongLife Öl nicht überzeugt, daher bekommt mein VW Festintervall auf 1JA was dann alle 10tkm einen Wechsel bedeutet. Ravenol VST 5W40 mit VW  502 00-Freigabe wirds.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Is doch gut wenn der anständig laut ist.  Motoröl alle 10k ist doch ok. Hält der Motor wenigstens. Inspektion ist da mit Sicherheit vom Ölwechsel getrennt.


Ist se, Service sonst alle 30 tkm.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Also willst du selber drin sitzen und es messen oder wie?
> Das Video zeigt den Tacho ja, es zeigt aber oben gemessene Zeiten.
> Jetzt kann man sich über Genauigkeit und Zehntel streiten, aber ob es jetzt 15,1 oder 15,4 sind ist völlig Latte --> es sind auf alle Fälle keine "über 18 Sekunden".



Doch, es sind 18s 
Willst du jetzt ernsthaft solche YT-Zeiten, wo du weder weißt ob Gefälle vorhanden war bzw. wie weit der Tacho voreilt und es ein Pressefahrzeug war über richtig gemessene Zeiten mit Kundenfahrzeugen stellen  ?
Wie gesagt, Tacho Videos sagen gar nix aus.
Selbst die Handy GPS Zeitenmesser (1hz) haben eine technisch bedingte Ungenauigkeit von bis zu >2s.
Sowas kannst du zuverlässig wie gesagt nur per 10Hz GPS +Höhenkorrektur messen, alles andere ist extrem ungenau.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Is doch gut wenn der anständig laut ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur ist die Lautstärke normal niemals eintragbar.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Motoröl alle 10k ist doch ok. Hält der Motor wenigstens.



Ja, klar. Ich wechsel beim BMW auch alle 10tkm, aber der ist ja auch nicht mehr original.
Bei einem Serienfahrzeug nur einen 10tkm Intervall einzusetzen klingt für mich aber nicht nach einem haltbaren Motor (in der Vergangenheit waren es fast immer stärker verschleißbehaftete Motoren mit einem verkürzten Intervall)
Mein Audi hat z.B. von Werk aus einen 50tkm Intervall


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nur ist die Lautstärke normal niemals eintragbar.


Hersteller können alles eintragen.  Du glaubst doch nicht das auch nur 1 Sportwagen den Vorschriften entspricht? Ist halt technisch bedingt und fertig. Landmaschinen bekommen auch ne Zulassung, obwohl da 200 Teile dran sind die es nicht möglich machen dürften.  Fußgängerschutz? Aaaach waaa ab mitm Mähdrescher übern Bürgersteig und die Leute klein machen.  Aber die bösen Autos dürfen keine Bullenfänger mehr haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hersteller können alles eintragen.  Du glaubst doch nicht das auch nur 1 Sportwagen den Vorschriften entspricht? Ist halt technisch bedingt und fertig. Landmaschinen bekommen auch ne Zulassung, obwohl da 200 Teile dran sind die es nicht möglich machen dürften.  Fußgängerschutz? Aaaach waaa ab mitm Mähdrescher übern Bürgersteig und die Leute klein machen. [emoji14] Aber die bösen Autos dürfen keine Bullenfänger mehr haben.


Nur dass selbst die Oma mit Krückstock dem Mähdräscher ausweichen kann


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nur dass selbst die Oma mit Krückstock dem Mähdräscher ausweichen kann


Mähdrescher fahren 60 km/h. Wir sind ja nicht mehr im Jahr 1920.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIv-ci1NFZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hab grade nix besseres gefunden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hersteller können alles eintragen.




Ja, das stimmt. Wobei 111dB(A) schon ziemlich laut ist, da  darf der als aufgeladener 4 Zylinder eigentlich keinen Schalldämpfer mehr haben


----------



## meik19081999 (24. November 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hier habe ich ein Bericht über meine Getriebewartung geschrieben: klick mich


Dürfte ich fragen wie viel der ganze Spaß gekostet hat am Ende?

Danke für den tollen Bericht!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2017)

Hatte ich nicht schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass bei der Genehmigung von Fahrzeugen lediglich das Fahrgeräusch gemessen wird und nicht überschritten werden darf? 

Je nach Leistungsklasse und Jahr gelten grob um 75 dBA ...tendenz fallend.


Zwar nicht aktuell, aber zumindest erkennt man, wie die Hersteller bescheißen.


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> *Messverfahren für die Fahrgeräuschmessung
> *Das für PKW anzuwendende Messverfahren ist heute EU-weit einheitlich geregelt. Die entsprechenden Regelungen werden im § 49  StVZO benannt. Vereinfacht gesagt muss das Fahrzeug dabei in einer  bestimmten Entfernung mit drei Vierteln der Nenndrehzahl (aber max. 50  km/h) am Messgerät vorbeifahren und dabei voll beschleunigt werden. Je  nach Getriebe wird die Messung im zweiten Gang (Viergang-Getriebe) oder im dritten Gang (Getriebe mit mehr als vier Gängen) ausgeführt[SUP][4][/SUP].  Dabei wird heute nicht mehr der reine Schalldruck (Phon) gemessen,  sondern in dB (Dezibel) unter Einschaltung eines Bewertungsfilters  ("A"), der die Frequenzabhängigkeit der Empfindlichkeit des menschlichen  Ohrs berücksichtigt. Ein Vergleich "Phon" und "dBA" ist deshalb nur  eingeschränkt möglich. Bei Krafträdern wird ab 50 km/h jeweils im  zweiten und im dritten Gang voll beschleunigt. Die gemessenen Werte  ergeben gemittelt das Fahrgeräusch. Bei Krädern mit nicht mehr als 4  Gängen wird nur im zweiten Gang gemessen.
> *
> Auswirkungen auf die Praxis*
> ...


----------



## the_leon (25. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mähdrescher fahren 60 km/h. Wir sind ja nicht mehr im Jahr 1920.



*40km/h


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. November 2017)

Nein, Mähdrescher laufen keine 60 km/h.

Klick mich

Da wäre nen JCB nen besseres Beispiel gewesen, die laufen nämlich 80 km/h(„offiziell").

Die Lärmmessungszyklen sind echt lustig, grad bei Motorrädern, meine Hornet läuft im ersten Gang schon 100, ne R1 ~170km/h, da ist die Geschwindigkeit mit den Gängen ein Witz.


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2017)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Dürfte ich fragen wie viel der ganze Spaß gekostet hat am Ende?
> 
> Danke für den tollen Bericht!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk



Das alles hat mich 630€ gekostet, komplett mit allem, Öl, Filter, Dämpfer, Platte, ...


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. November 2017)

Mal ne andere Frage, mein B7 hat seit ner Weile manchmal ein Drehzahlabhängiges Klackern, egal ob Leerlauf oder während der Fahrt.

Habe auch keine Abhängigkeit ob Kalt oder Warmer Zustand bemerkt.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kanns dadurch dass es definitiv von unterm Auto, und aus dem Kupplungsbereich kommt doch nur was ZMS betreffend sein? 

Habe dazu auch mal ein Video:
YouTube

Sieht man schlecht, aber es beginnt in Fahrtrichtung am linken Kotflügel, dann einmal um die Front rum und halte es dann am Ende als man das Klackern hört hinter dem rechten Vorderrad unters Auto.

Weiß zwar nicht wie verlässlich der Test ist, aber beim auf ebener Fläche und eingelegtem Gang schieben merkt man schon wie man das ZMS verspannt und hört auch keine Geräusche.


Und ja, ich weiß, Zauberkugel und so, ich möchte nur mal hören was ihr denn so vermutet, nachdem ich in zwei anderen Foren keine Antwort auf die Frage bekommen habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2017)

Also ich hör da jetzt nix ungewöhnliches. Hört sich irgendwie nen bischen so an als ob der Auspuff leer oder kaputt ist.  Handy Mic ist ja nicht so der Burner.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. November 2017)

Das Tackern/Klackern hat er aber erst seit ner Weile und wie gesagt auch nur manchmal.

Am Anfang trats meistens auf wenn ich ihn warm abgestellt hab und nach ca. ner Stunde wieder gefahren bin.


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2017)

Meine Freundin hat seit Donnerstag nun endlich ihr "neues" Auto. Es ist doch kein Suzuki Swift geworden, da haben wir uns einige angesehen aber das alles nichts richtiges. Es wurde dann ein Mitsubishi Lancer Sportsback, welchen sie eigentlich schon vor dem Swift haben wollte. Der Wagen hat Vollausstattung und ist komplett Serie. Fährt sich echt gut... jedoch müssen einige Veränderungen kommen damit er mal etwas besser aussieht. Als erstes werden wir ein Gewindefahrwerk verbauen, 18" Alufelgen und einen ordentlichen Auspuff. Dann sieht das Ding gleich vernünftiger aus...


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2017)

Ist aber auch preislich eine andere Dimension als Swift Sport, oder? Mit Monsterturbo Motorisiert?
Tiefer ist immer so ne Sache, aber was anderes als Stahlfelge sollte auf jeden Fall drauf  .


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2017)

Preislich nimmt sich ein Lancer und ein Swift nicht viel. 
1.8L 143PS Sauger. Turbo gibt es soweit ich weiß nur in den Evos und das war dann nicht in ihrer Preisklasse  Aber für eine 19 jährige reicht die Leistung auch erstmal. Ihr Traum wäre ein Evo... aber da muss sie noch etwas warten.


----------



## Zeiss (26. November 2017)

Läuft!


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2017)

Nen EVO X kostet auch 2500€ VK Versicherung im Jahr, deswegen hab ich auch nen S3 genommen.  Arbeitet man ja nen Monat nur um das Auto zu versichern. Wird wohl häufiger kaputt gefahren.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2017)

Hätte eigentlich nicht erwartet dass die Evos oft zu Klump gefahren werden.
Die Möchtegern Lancer natürlich um so mehr, aber die teuren?

Oder war der bei der angefragten Versicherung vielleicht einfach immer gleich eingestuft? Den Spaß hat meine Mutter z.B. beim 330d, da gibt es keine eigene Klassifizierung für das Cabrio, also "erbt" sie alle Vertreterschäden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. November 2017)

Der günstige Tarif im Online Vergleich waren 3500€ pro Jahr. Die 2500€ waren schon ein "Spezialtarif". 

Der S3 ist jetzt bei 780€/Jahr VK, Online wären es beim günstigsten 900€ gewesen.

...achso niemals bei einer Versicherung direkt anfragen, außer man hat zu viel Geld.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. November 2017)

Kommt halt immer auf die SF an, für meinen 335i zahle ich ca. 560€ (150/300, VK, Rabattschutz, 8tkm, SF35).


----------



## janni851 (27. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der günstige Tarif im Online Vergleich waren 3500€ pro Jahr. Die 2500€ waren schon ein "Spezialtarif".
> 
> Der S3 ist jetzt bei 780€/Jahr VK, Online wären es beim günstigsten 900€ gewesen.
> 
> ...achso niemals bei einer Versicherung direkt anfragen, außer man hat zu viel Geld.



Das, mit Verlaub, ist die dämlichste Aussage die man so treffen kann. Oder kennst du dich bestens mit den Tarifen der Versicherer aus und weißt, wo gerne gespart wird? Das verrät dir Check24 nämlich nicht[emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (27. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Möchtegern Lancer natürlich um so mehr, aber die teuren?



Was ist ein Möchtegern Lancer? Auch ein Evo ist nur ein Lancer mit Leistung


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2017)

Vorhin beim 7er Ölwechsel gemacht, 8,5 Liter vom frischen Rowe Öl rein.

Und eine Probe vom M1 entnommen, sobald das Zeug da ist, schicke ich es zum Testen ein


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Was ist ein Möchtegern Lancer? Auch ein Evo ist nur ein Lancer mit Leistung


Möchtegern war in erster Linie auf die Fahrer bezogen. Geschätzt sind da wohl die, die einen Lancer kaufen weil er eben wie ein Evo aussieht, nur mit weniger Leistung unvorsichtiger als solche die sich einen Evo geleistet haben. 
Muss/Soll natürlich nicht auf deine Freundin zutreffen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. November 2017)

Zum Evo ist schon noch n Unterschied, also so 100% klappt das nicht.
Allerdings wird es ein paar solcher Dullies geben.
Die gabs ja schon beim 190E mit EVO III umbauten.


----------



## Riverna (28. November 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Möchtegern war in erster Linie auf die Fahrer bezogen. Geschätzt sind da wohl die, die einen Lancer kaufen weil er eben wie ein Evo aussieht, nur mit weniger Leistung unvorsichtiger als solche die sich einen Evo geleistet haben.
> Muss/Soll natürlich nicht auf deine Freundin zutreffen.



Dann müsste es aber möchtegern Evo heissen  das würde dann auf einige zutreffen. Meine Freundin fährt ohnehin den Sportsback (Hatchback), der sieht nur von vorne einem Evo ähnlich. Darum nenn ich ihn gerne "der baby evo". Für die Limo hat ihr Geld leider nicht gereicht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dann müsste es aber möchtegern Evo heissen


Da hast du absolut Recht.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (29. November 2017)

Wo ich grad Evo les, was gibt's denn hier so an Reisschüsseln?
Hier mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2017)

Den größten Anteil an Japanern hier im Thread steuer ich wohl bei.

Ich hab einen Subaru Impreza WRX mit Sti Technik (Motor, Bremsen, LLK, Fahrwerk, Tacho) für den Sommer. Dann einen Lexus GS300 für den täglichen Gebrauch, einen Mazda MX3 mit 2.5L V6 aus dem Ford Probe II welchen ich nächste Saison für den Track nutzen will und letzte Woche haben wir meine Freundin einen Mitsubishi Lancer Sportsback gekauft.

Im Freundeskreis tümmeln sich dann fir üblichen Verdächtigen R33, R34, MR2 W2 Turbo, 200SX, Celica, Impreza usw


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer auf die* SF an*, für meinen 335i zahle ich ca. 560€ (150/300, VK, Rabattschutz, 8tkm, SF35).


 
+ die Fahrleistung

8 tkm sind quasi nichts --> frag mal nach 35 Tausend Kilometer im Jahr, schwupp sind es keine 560€ mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> + die Fahrleistung
> 
> 8 tkm sind quasi nichts --> frag mal nach 35 Tausend Kilometer im Jahr, schwupp sind es keine 560€ mehr.



Das stimmt. Ist ja jetzt auch nur mein WE-Fahrzeug.
Mit anfangs 20tkm waren es allerdings auch nur ~620€.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ist ja jetzt auch nur mein WE-Fahrzeug.
> Mit anfangs 20tkm waren es allerdings auch nur ~620€.



Ab 30 Tausend gilt man als (leider) "Vielfahrer", das heißt der Preis steigt überproportional mit jedem Kilometer über dieser Grenze.
Da kann man um Kosten zu senken nur eines machen --> auf keinen Fall länger als 2 Jahre bei einer Versicherung bleiben!
Am besten sucht man sich dann 2-3 Versicherungen, und wechselt zwischen diesen mindestens alle 2 Jahre.
So spare ich pro Jahr zwischen 200 und 300€.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ab 30 Tausend gilt man als (leider) "Vielfahrer", das heißt der Preis steigt überproportional mit jedem Kilometer über dieser Grenze.



Unter anderem deswegen und wegen den Spritkosten hab ich mir noch einen Daily zugelegt. Kommt im Endeffekt nix teurer.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2017)

Ich habe nur einen Daily --> kommt noch günstiger.


----------



## janni851 (30. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ab 30 Tausend gilt man als (leider) "Vielfahrer", das heißt der Preis steigt überproportional mit jedem Kilometer über dieser Grenze.
> Da kann man um Kosten zu senken nur eines machen --> auf keinen Fall länger als 2 Jahre bei einer Versicherung bleiben!
> Am besten sucht man sich dann 2-3 Versicherungen, und wechselt zwischen diesen mindestens alle 2 Jahre.
> So spare ich pro Jahr zwischen 200 und 300€.



Weiß nicht ob das wirklich Sinn macht, ich vermute eher, dass die Versicherer in diesem Zeitraum ihr Tarifwerk „refreshen“. Jeder Versicherer übernimmt Normalerweise die die SF Klasse des vorherigen, sofern es keine Sondereinstufung vorher war. Daher kann das nur am hinterlegten Prozentsystem des Versicherers und den tariflichen und damit einhergehenden preislichen Unterschieden zusammenhängen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob das wirklich Sinn macht, ich vermute eher, dass die Versicherer in diesem Zeitraum ihr Tarifwerk „refreshen“. Jeder Versicherer übernimmt Normalerweise die die SF Klasse des vorherigen, sofern es keine Sondereinstufung vorher war. Daher kann das nur am hinterlegten Prozentsystem des Versicherers und den tariflichen und damit einhergehenden preislichen Unterschieden zusammenhängen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das sind einfach nur Neukundenrabatte, mehr nicht.
Persönliches Beispiel der letzten Jahre: HUK24 erhöhte im 2. Jahr von 610€ auf 670€ --> im dritten Jahr sollten es 750€ sein.
Habe zu directline (heute Verti) gewechselt, Ergebnis: 580€ im ersten Jahr, im 2. Jahr 630€ --> drittes Jahr wären 850€ gewesen.
Jetzt bin ich bei der "Sparkasse direkt" für 630€ im Jahr..... UND jetzt kommt der Witz --> Verti (direct line) schickt mir vor einer Woche ein Angebot über 580€ nächstes Jahr.

Ich habe vor den Wechseln auch bei den entsprechenden Versicherungen angerufen, die Aussage war immer die Gleiche "Ja wir können ihnen 50€ Ermäßigung anbieten, günstiger gehts nur für Neukunden. *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*"


----------



## janni851 (30. November 2017)

Aber wenn du schonmal bei dem Versicherer warst, bist du kein Neukunden, so kenne ich es bei uns. Ob da jetzt zwei Jahre ein Vertrag bestand, Oder nicht, dein Kundensatz ist im Bestand und als Neukunden zählt nur einer der dann auch einen neuen Kundensatz bekommt.

Aber ich höre da nochmal nach 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (30. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...



Was geben die denn für einen Grund für die Tariferhöhung an? Erscheint mir schon ein bisschen fragwürdig diese Praktik.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du schonmal bei dem Versicherer warst, bist du kein Neukunden, so kenne ich es bei uns. Ob da jetzt zwei Jahre ein Vertrag bestand, Oder nicht, dein Kundensatz ist im Bestand und als Neukunden zählt nur einer der dann auch einen neuen Kundensatz bekommt.
> 
> Aber ich höre da nochmal nach
> 
> ...



Ich betreibe diese Spiel nunmehr über 6 oder 7 Jahre.
Und da der Wechsel durch diverse Online-Portale so einfach geworden ist, setze ich mich da gerne mal 10 Minuten hin und "verdiene" in diesen 10 Minuten im besten Fall ein paar hundert €.
(siehe Verti 850€ --> Sparkasse 630€ = 220€)
Ach so --> logischerweise bin ich "unfallfrei", also es gab in der SF-Klasse immer nur "positive" Veränderungen.



taks schrieb:


> Was geben *die denn für einen Grund für die Tariferhöhung an*? Erscheint mir schon ein bisschen fragwürdig diese Praktik.



Such dir einen aus.
Grundsätzlich sind Versicherungen in ihrer Prämien oder Preispolitik frei, d.h sie können auch einfach so Preise erhöhen, das hat für dich als Kunden aber den Vorteil eines Sonderkündigungsrechts.
Meistens werden die Typklassen vorgeschoben, z.B.: das Auto wird bei Haftpflicht und Teilkasko eine Stufe besser bewertet --> Ersparnis 50€ --> ABER leider in der Vollkasko 1 Stufe schlechter bewertet --> Mehrkosten 250€.
Vor allem ist es interessant wann sowas passiert z.B.: in Jahr 2 --> würdest du vielleicht "nur" 30€ mehr bezahlen, in Jahr 3 oder 4 aber ca. 200€.
Meine Theorie ist, die Versicherungen versuchen einfach ihr Glück. Viele Kunden regen sich dann zwar auf, aber zahlen trotzdem.


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer auf die SF an, für meinen 335i zahle ich ca. 560€ (150/300, VK, Rabattschutz, 8tkm, SF35).



Ich zahle für den 8er für 05/10, 6.000km, TK150  und VK300 256€ 



janni851 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du schonmal bei dem Versicherer warst, bist du kein Neukunden, so kenne ich es bei uns. Ob da jetzt zwei Jahre ein Vertrag bestand, Oder nicht, dein Kundensatz ist im Bestand und als Neukunden zählt nur einer der dann auch einen neuen Kundensatz bekommt.
> 
> Aber ich höre da nochmal nach



Ab Mitte nächsten Jahres (glaube ich) gibt es da eine Änderung. Nach einer gewissen Zeit (drei oder fünf Jahre) ab dem Vertragsende müssen die Kundendaten gelöscht werden, sonst gibt es richtig Ärger mit BaFin.


----------



## janni851 (30. November 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Was geben die denn für einen Grund für die Tariferhöhung an? Erscheint mir schon ein bisschen fragwürdig diese Praktik.



Ein Tarifbeitrag erhöht sich eigentlich nur unter folgenden Fälle:

1.) ich habe einen Unfall gebaut und meine SF Klasse verändert sich
2.) mit dem KFZ das ich besitze werden viele Unfälle gebaut. Beispiel Opel Corsa, den fahren viele Fahranfänger, dementsprechend ist ist das Risiko bei diesem KFZ höher für den Versicherer, unabhängig meiner eigenen SF Klasse.

Prinzipiell habe ich aber auch bei einer Beitragserhöhung ein Sonderkündigungsrecht von 4 Wochen, unabhängig vom 30.11, falls die Beitragsrechnung mal später kommt [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ab 30 Tausend gilt man als (leider) "Vielfahrer", das heißt der Preis steigt überproportional mit jedem Kilometer über dieser Grenze.


Wahre Worte. Hoffentlich gibt es bald eine nützliche Vielfahrer-Versicherung, die humane Beiträge verlangt, oder mit mehr Service punkten kann.

Aktuell:
20tkm mit HP(SF25) und VK(SF16) kosten mich jeden Monat 103,47€. Die anderen 20tkm kosten die Hälfte. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ForceOne (30. November 2017)

Hab heute das erste Mal in meinem Leben die Glühbirnen an einem Auto getauscht, beim Fiesta ist das ja echt ein Krampf.


----------



## moe (1. Dezember 2017)

Für Fahranfänger oder die erste eigene KFZ-Versicherung lohnt sichs auch, den bestehenden Vertrag bei seiner Versicherung gleich im ersten Jahr zu kündigen und einfach den selben nochmal abzuschließen. 
Ging mir mit meinem 206 (25k km, nur HP) bei der HUK24 so. Im ersten Jahr 1050,-, im zweiten schon nur noch 650,- und immer noch der günstigste Versicherer.
Ist mir und im Bekanntenkreis aber noch nie vorgekommen, dass dich Beiträge erhöht haben, selbst nach Tarifanpassungen.


----------



## Mosed (1. Dezember 2017)

Bei der Huk24 konnte man online bisher jedes Jahr seinen Vertrag auf den neuen Tarif umstellen und es wurde günstiger ohne erkennbare Nachteile. Nur dieses Jahr lohnt es sich nicht, da die Bedingungen für den 2018-Tarif merklich schlechter bei der Rückstufung sind.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Dezember 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Für Fahranfänger oder die erste eigene KFZ-Versicherung lohnt sichs auch, den bestehenden Vertrag bei seiner Versicherung gleich im ersten Jahr zu kündigen und einfach den selben nochmal abzuschließen.
> Ging mir mit meinem 206 (25k km, nur HP) bei der HUK24 so. *Im ersten Jahr 1050,-, im zweiten schon nur noch 650,-* und immer noch der günstigste Versicherer.
> Ist mir und im Bekanntenkreis aber noch nie vorgekommen, dass dich Beiträge erhöht haben, selbst nach Tarifanpassungen.



Was aber absolut normal ist. Je nach Versicherung steigst Du mit 230% bzw. 240% ein. Im Jahr drauf sind es meistens 100-120%.

Ich habe für 2018 den 8er zu Bavaria Direkt umgezogen, als "Youngtimer und Liebhaber-Fahrzeug". Den 7er wollten sie nicht versichern, wie viele andere Versicherer auch...


----------



## moe (3. Dezember 2017)

Ist ja auch nachvollziehbar. Mich hat nur der krasse Sprung verwundert. Bei anderen Versicherung lagen da noch wesentlich mehr als die 400,- dazwischen. 

Warum nehmen die den 7er nicht?


----------



## Zeiss (3. Dezember 2017)

moe schrieb:


> Warum nehmen die den 7er nicht?



Hier die Meldung von Cosmos Direkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## janni851 (3. Dezember 2017)

Das ist aber normal und handhabt fast jeder Versicherer so. Der Neuwert ist halt sehr hoch und das Fahrzeug, wie auch geschrieben, diebstahlgefährdet. Ob da noch die „BMW-Problematik“ (Aufbrechen und Innenausstattung klauen) mit rein spielt weiß ich jetzt nicht. Versichern würden die den bei telefonischer Anfrage bestimmt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmare09 (3. Dezember 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ob da noch die „BMW-Problematik“ (Aufbrechen und Innenausstattung klauen) mit rein spielt weiß ich nicht.



Was ist das für eine Problematik und warum bezieht sie sich nur auf BMW (ist doch nicht der einzige Hersteller von Oberklasselimousinen der zugleich auch andere, „kleinere“ Varianten anbietet)?


----------



## janni851 (3. Dezember 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Problematik und warum bezieht sie sich nur auf BMW (ist doch nicht der einzige Hersteller von Oberklasselimousinen der zugleich auch andere, „kleinere“ Varianten anbietet)?



Naja BMW werden schon öfter aufgebrochen und die gesamte Innenausstattung geklaut, also Navi, Lenkrad etc. Klar gibt es das auch bei anderen Herstellern, aber nicht in dieser extreme. Und das macht das Fahrzeug von der Typenklasse her schon teurer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (3. Dezember 2017)

Die Ostblöckler stehen nun mal auf BMW.


----------



## Nightmare09 (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe zwar noch nie vom Diebstahl von Innenausstattungen gehört, jedenfalls bei M3 und M5 Modellen kann ich es mir aber sehr gut vorstellen, denn auf diesen M-Kram stehen wohl auch einige.


----------



## janni851 (3. Dezember 2017)

Auto aufgebrochen: BMW Navigationssysteme - Schutz vor Diebstahl - FOCUS Online

Nur mal als eines von vielen Beispielen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2017)

Einem Kumpel haben sie in ner Nebenstraße in ner Kleinstadt das Navi raus gerissen. Beim Händler hier wurden mal die Airbags aller auf dem Aussenparkplatz abgestellter Wagen geklaut.
Das Geschäft mit "gebrauchten" BMW Teilen scheint gut zu laufen.


----------



## fatlace (4. Dezember 2017)

ne freundin von mir arbeitet bei einem BMW händler, dort haben die letztes Jahr 20 Autos in EINER nacht aufgebrochen und Interieur Leisten, Lenkräder, Navis ect geklaut, schaden waren mehr als 200k €.
Ein Grund warum BMW´s in der Versicherung so mit die teuersten autos sind.


----------



## Klutten (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich zahle für meine Vollkasko seit 5 Jahren konstante 950€. Sicher nicht ganz wenig, dafür aber bei einer Versicherung, die nicht jedermann aufnimmt aber sehr zuvorkommend ist.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2017)

Bei welcher bist Du?


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Auto aufgebrochen: BMW Navigationssysteme - Schutz vor Diebstahl - FOCUS Online
> 
> Nur mal als eines von vielen Beispielen



Jup, gibts des öfteren
20 Minuten - Profidiebe weiden neun Autos aus - Zuerich


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2017)

Merkel lässt die ja alle rein. Top Fachkräfte!  Davon brauchen wir noch mehr.


Tesla ist auch pleite... Hat dieser Elektrowahn wohl erstmal wieder ein Ende.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2017)

Hör mir auf mit Tesla...


----------



## janni851 (4. Dezember 2017)

Wo steht das Tesla Pleite ist?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (4. Dezember 2017)

Frage ich mich auch.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Dezember 2017)

Was ist jetzt so schlecht an Elektromobilitaet?
Voraussetzung ist selbstverstaendlich eine praktikable Wiederaufladung/Akkutausch, Akkukapazitaet, Infrastruktur.

Ansonsten sehe ich als Laie da eher Vor als Nachteile.
Weniger Komponenten, weniger Verschleiß, andere Sachen?

Ich kann auch gut verstehen warum die Automobilbranche und alles was da dranhaengt nicht wirklich an Umstellungen interessiert ist.
War das nicht so das Inspektionen/Wartungen/Reparaturen einen guten Batzen Umsatz ausmachen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Merkel lässt die ja alle rein. Top Fachkräfte!  Davon brauchen wir noch mehr.



Whataboutism


----------



## iRcK91 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube das Problem sind hier vor allem die ganzen Firmenfahrzeuge. Dort brauch man viel Reichweite. 

 Ei mir wüsste ich gar nicht, wo ich mein Auto laden sollte.  Eine Kunden haben keine Stationen. Zuhause hab ich keine. Die Infrastruktur ist sehr kostenintensiv


----------



## Klutten (4. Dezember 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei welcher bist Du?



Bei der Fahrlehrerversicherung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wo steht das Tesla Pleite ist?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Augen auf im Straßenverkehr.  Kommt natürlich in den Mainstream Medien erst wenn es endgültig ist.  Da steht ja nur drin, was du hören sollst.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Dezember 2017)

Nem Bekannten haben se in Düsseldorf 2 mal in 3 Monaten den 5er Dienstwagen vor der Haustür geklaut....
Jetzt fährt er A6, weil die wohl unbeliebter sind 


Mal was anderes: Mein Baby-Elch (W169) wird seit einiger Zeit nicht wärmer als 70 Grad, egal bei welcher Fahrweise und Dauer. Außer ich stehe nur im Stau für 20 Minuten, dann geht er auf 90 hoch.
Thermostat hinüber?


----------



## janni851 (4. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Augen auf im Straßenverkehr.  Kommt natürlich in den Mainstream Medien erst wenn es endgültig ist.  Da steht ja nur drin, was du hören sollst.



Deswegen ja, ich sehe hier im Frankfurter Raum und im Westerwald immer mehr Tesla fahren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Augen auf im Straßenverkehr.  Kommt natürlich in den Mainstream Medien erst wenn es endgültig ist.  Da steht ja nur drin, was du hören sollst.


Das ist wohl gemeint:
US-Investor Chanos prophezeit Tesla die Pleite - Wirtschaft › Automobil - derStandard.de

Fakt ist: Tesla hat noch nie Gewinn gemacht. Aber das heißt dank nach wie vor überzeugten Investoren aber nicht dass man Pleite ist oder in absehbarer Zeit geht. (Ist bei Amazon übrigens genau so)
Und warum der liebe Herr Chanos gegen Tesla wettet ist auch klar: Die Quote ist besser.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Dezember 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Nem Bekannten haben se in Düsseldorf 2 mal in 3 Monaten den 5er Dienstwagen vor der Haustür geklaut....
> Jetzt fährt er A6, weil die wohl unbeliebter sind
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem A6 kommt er immerhin jetzt im Winter besser vorwärts 

Was deinen Benz betrifft: Entweder Thermostat hinüber oder zuviel Kühlmittel im Kühlwasser.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Dezember 2017)

Hmm, danke. Naja Kühlmittel wurde eigentlich erst vor 3 Monaten gemacht. Wird dann wohl der Thermostat sein 

Ich hab 0 Ahnung ob man das selbst tauschen kann...bin da nicht besonders versiert drin. Mal sehen was der Freundliche dafür nimmt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Augen auf im Straßenverkehr.  Kommt natürlich in den Mainstream Medien erst wenn es endgültig ist.  Da steht ja nur drin, was du hören sollst.


Naja, pleite sind sie nicht gleich aber es fehlt in meinen augen auch nicht mehr viel. Schließlich ist tesla mittlerweile wohl bei 9,6 Mrd schulden und der aktienwert dürfte irgendwo bei 10,x Mrd liegen.


janni851 schrieb:


> Deswegen ja, ich sehe hier im Frankfurter Raum und im Westerwald immer mehr Tesla fahren.


Wobei sich die frage stellt, ob das gut oder schlecht ist. Gut weil neue absatzmärkte und  schlecht, weil die absätze evt. wo anders zurück gehen. (die bauen irgendwie nicht nennenswert mehr fahrzeuge)


Olstyle schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Tesla hat noch nie Gewinn gemacht.


Das problem ist nicht das sie keinen gewinn machen, sondern das sie nicht kostendeckend produzieren und das obwohl die arbeiter schon unterdurchschnittlich gehalt bekommen. Damit hat tesla das problem das, je größer der output an fahrzeugen ist, auch der verlust entsprechend zum absatz-plus mit steigt. Das ist eigentlich ein unding und ich frage mich langsam, wer dafür noch geld gibt. (also für das unternehmen)


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2017)

Meinem Kumpel sein 8er ist nun fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Farbe ist echt krass. Das Dach ist übringens aus Echtcarbon


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Mein Baby-Elch (W169) wird seit einiger Zeit nicht wärmer als 70 Grad, egal bei welcher Fahrweise und Dauer. Außer ich stehe nur im Stau für 20 Minuten, dann geht er auf 90 hoch.
> Thermostat hinüber?


Jop das wird das Thermostat sein. Benziner oder Diesel? Beim Benziner ist es  zu wechseln, beim Diesel absolut  .



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was deinen Benz betrifft: Entweder Thermostat hinüber oder zuviel Kühlmittel im Kühlwasser.


Wenn man zu viel Kühlmittel drauf hat friert es nur schneller ein. Mit der Thermostatregelung hat es nichts zu tun.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jop das wird das Thermostat sein. Benziner oder Diesel? Beim Benziner ist es  zu wechseln, beim Diesel absolut  .



Benziner, BJ 2005, A170

Was kostet der Spaß wohl beim Freundlichen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Benziner, BJ 2005, A170
> 
> Was kostet der Spaß wohl beim Freundlichen?


Puh müsste ich genau nachgucken. So ausm Bauch raus würde ich sagen ~170€ komplett. Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Region an. Stundensätze sind ja unterschiedlich.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Puh müsste ich genau nachgucken. So ausm Bauch raus würde ich sagen ~170€ komplett. Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Region an. Stundensätze sind ja unterschiedlich.


Ok danke soweit. Das klingt ja schon Mal nicht allzu schlimm.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (4. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man zu viel Kühlmittel drauf hat friert es nur schneller ein.



Das sollte am besten nieee passieren. Deswegen sollte ja eine gesunder Frostschutz Anteil im Kühlkreislauf drin sein...
Beim A170 gibts Thermostate ab ~15eur. Bei MB dann bestimmt 45eur + Arbeit.

Ich fahr übrigens seit 3 Jahren mit  defekten Thermostat. Heisst es ist immer der grosse Kreislauf offen und dauert entsprechend lange bis er warm wird. In meinem Fall hat Ford nämlich eine ganz besondere Kontruktion einfallen lassen. Das Thermostat selbst sitzt in einem Gehäuse eingegossen sodass es einzeln nicht erhltlich war und mitsamt dem Gehäuse schon 150eur kostet.
Dann müssen um es zu tauschen alle Riemen runter und neu gemacht werden und die Lichtmaschine muss auch raus.
Da meine einfache Fahrstrecke 45min dauert wird er aber trotzdem warm.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2017)

SupprDeitsch schrieb:


> Ich fahr übrigens seit 3 Jahren mit  defekten Thermostat. Heisst es ist immer der grosse Kreislauf offen und dauert entsprechend lange bis er warm wird.


Und seit 3 Jahren wird das Öl unnötig mit Kraftstoff verdünnt. Der höhere Kraftstoffverbrauch und die schlecht heizende Heizung sind da eher die kleineren Probleme.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (4. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und seit 3 Jahren wird das Öl unnötig mit Kraftstoff verdünnt. Der höhere Kraftstoffverbrauch und die schlecht heizende Heizung sind da eher die kleineren Probleme.



Nönö, Verbrauch ist zu vorher nicht merkbar erhöht, fahre immer unter Werksangabe 
Heizung geht ganz okay, natürlich nicht so schnell so heiss wie mit intaktem Thermostat.
Und mein Öl wechsle ich alle 7-10tkm, und da sieht es sogar noch einigermassen brauchbar aus...
Alles in allem keine Probleme nach mittlerweile 200tkm.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2017)

Und warum repariert man den Rotz nicht einfach?

Da ist bestimmt mehr Sprit im Öl als Öl...

Du kannst die Qualität des Öls optisch beurteilen???? WOW.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (5. Dezember 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und warum repariert man den Rotz nicht einfach?
> 
> Da ist bestimmt mehr Sprit im Öl als Öl...
> 
> Du kannst die Qualität des Öls optisch beurteilen???? WOW.



weil der reparaturpreis circa den restwert des autos darstellt.
verstehe das bashing jetzt auch nicht,  wer damit ein problem hat kanns mir gerne reparieren  bis dahin fahre ich so weiter
@zeiss: aber öl einzuschätzen, welches man nichtmal gesehen hat, ist mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit weniger aussagekräftig. oder denkst du da anders


----------



## Zeiss (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich versuche es nicht mal das Öl optisch einzuschätzen. Es gibt Firmen, die es professionell machen...

Bashing? Warum? Ich gehe nach dem Prinzip "wenn was kaputt geht, wird es repariert". Okay, ich fahre auch keine 100€ Autos. Aber, jeder wie er meint...


----------



## JanJake (5. Dezember 2017)

Seid wann kostet ein Thermostat mehrere Hundert Euro? 

Also für mein Auto kostet der 15€ und ist in 30 Minuten getauscht. Die mache ich aber auch alle 2-3 Jahre. Und mit dem Wert des Autos hat es nichts zu tun! Lieber 10.000€ in ein 100€ Auto als 10.000€ in ein 20.000€ Auto! Denn eines weiß ich, der alte hält nach der Investition länger als der neue! 

Nehmen wir mal an, wir haben ein Auto was 500€ Wert ist und eine Reparatur kostet 1000€ mit Einbau und Teilen und sonst was dazu gehört. Wieso sollte sich das nicht lohnen? Kaufe ich für 1000€ ein Auto was länger hält als das für 500€ wenn ich da mal eben ein Paar Euro rein stecke? Nein tut es nicht! Und wenn mir am nächsten Tag einer in die Karre fährt, sind beide Autos nichts mehr Wert! Wie hoch der Marktwert vorher war interessiert keine Sau und die Versicherung schon gar nicht! Gibt immer den Listenwert und damit hat sich das auch erledigt! 

Und was das angeht, bin selber auch eher der Auto- Fan, aber bin auch sehr spartanisch was angeht.

Ich gucke nämlich nicht nach einem bestimmten Auto sondern was sich lohnt. 

Für mich ist viel wichtiger wie teuer Ersatzteile sind und der Unterhalt sowie die Haltbarkeit als die Marke oder eben was es für ein Auto ist. Nicht einmal die Leistung spielt für mich eine große Rolle. Aber es gibt mich im bezahlbaren bereich trotzdem ein Lieblingsauto und das habe ich eben als 2. Wagen. Und selbst der, ist spott billig im Unterhalt! 

Fahre selber als Familienschleuder einen VW Bora 1,6L AKL mit DUU Getriebe auf LPG aus dem schönen Jahr 2000. Günstiger bin ich noch nie von A nach B gekommen. Und Teile für das Teil kosten fast nichts, schließlich Golf 4 Basis und man kann eben alles zuhause auf dem Hof machen. Mehr brauch man eben nicht um sicher an sein Ziel zu gelangen. Laufleistung, gerade eingefahren mit 215tkm. Laufleistung bei Wartung und Pflege von 350-400tkm die Regel und überhaupt nicht das Problem. Nur der Verbrauch ist abartig! Auf Benzin 9L und mit Gas nicht auf unter 10L. Wert also von dem Auto auch kaum noch was, vielleicht 2000€ Marktwert oder so. Aber selbst wenn ich für 5000€ den Reparieren müsste würde ich es machen, weil ich eben weiß das der hält und zuverlässig ist. 

Mein zweiter ist ein VW Jetta 2 1,8L RP mit ATH Getriebe aus dem Jahre 1991 der herkömmlich mit dem guten Super auskommt und in 3 1/2 Jahren sein "H" bekommt. Verbraucht beim gemütlichen fahren 6,5L und ist damit vom Volumenverbrauch 3-3,5L sparsamer als der Bora! Gelaufen hat der gute auch seine 315Tkm. Bekam dieses Jahr neue Ventilschaftdichtungen weil der "etwas" Öl fraß! So 1L auf 500km waren es am Ende. Jetzt nicht mehr merkbar und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Brauch nur mal ein neuen Auspuff. Bekommt man auch nicht mehr viel für, trotzdem würde ich alles an dem Auto machen, wieso auch nicht? Bis auf um den Rost und hier und da mal ein paar Kleinteile, passiert an dem Auto einfach gar nichts. 2 Steuergeräte im Ganzen verbaut und wird auch noch locker 20 Jahre damit machen. Ein Auto wo man sich über gar nichts sorgen machen muss wenn man sich drum kümmert. Laufleistungen von 500-600Tkm mit den Motoren sind die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme, da werde ich noch viele Jahre Freude dran haben. 

Was mir aber völlig egal ist beim Auto, die Abgasnorm! Denn was vergessen alle immer? Die Produktion vom Auto wird NIE mit berechnet. Daher sind auch alle E-Autos außer der Tesla von der Ökobilanz einfach unterirdisch! Alle bis auf der Tesla laufen mit seltenen Erden Metallen wie Neodym und der gleichen. Und um das zu fördern haut man wieder mist in die Umwelt, dass ist der Hammer! Genauso, dass sich Automobilbauer hinstellen und sagen das zum Beispiel ein Golf 1 GTD umwelttechnisch schlechter ist als ein Golf 7 GTD ist auch mehr als Schwachsinn! 1. Verbraucht der Golf 1 gut 2- 3L weniger Diesel und 2. der neue GTD musste auch erst einmal gebaut werden! Aber den wird man niemals durch den Golf 1 herein fahren können, schließlich verbraucht der mehr und wie viel die Prodution von Benzin anrichtet, weiß glaub ich jeder! 

In der Politik und überall wird voll auf Öko getan, aber in Wahrheit ist gar nichts davon auch nur im Ansatz besser als das was man hat! Genauso der ganzen Windkraft mist, wo in einem Moderenen Windrad mal eben 4T! Neodym drin steckt, wohl gemerkt PRO Windrad!


----------



## aloha84 (5. Dezember 2017)

Sagt ja keiner, dass man alte Autos nicht auch weiter fahren, reparieren und pflegen kann.
Aber nicht jeder *will* ein altes Auto fahren.
Nach deiner Argumentation könnte ich dich auch fragen, warum du keinen Kübelwagen fährst.
Da ist die Technik sehr robust und der hat sogar schon ein H-Kennzeichen.
Aber da wird dir der Fahrkomfort nicht genügen, so wie deine genannten Autos vielen anderen Fahrern eben nicht mehr genügen, sei es nun bezüglich Komfort oder Sicherheit.

Von mir aus kann jeder fahren was er will, ganz davon ab, dass auch neue Autos sehr lange halten können.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Seid wann kostet ein Thermostat mehrere Hundert Euro?
> 
> Also für mein Auto kostet der 15€ und ist in 30 Minuten getauscht.


Nicht jeder fährt einen Oldtimer.  Ein modernes kennfeldgesteuertes Mehrwegethermostat kostet schon ein paar Euro mehr. Teilweise dauert das auch schon mal 3 bis 4 Stunden bis man da drankommt. Normal halt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Dezember 2017)

Beil welchem Auto übersteigt dass denn seit so langer Zeit den Wert?


----------



## Zeiss (5. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Seid wann kostet ein Thermostat mehrere Hundert Euro?



Es gibt ja sog. kennfeldgesteuerte Thermostate, die kosten selbst schon mal einbisschen mehr und der Einbau, das kann schon mal einpaar Stunden brauchen, plus Kühlmittel. Da kommste schnell auf mehrere 100€....



JanJake schrieb:


> Also für mein Auto kostet der 15€ und ist in 30 Minuten getauscht.



Schön, wenn Du es kannst, davon kannst Du aber nicht ausgehen, dass jeder das kann.



JanJake schrieb:


> Denn eines weiß ich, der alte hält nach der Investition länger als der neue!



Eine sehr kühne Annahme!



JanJake schrieb:


> Mehr brauch *man* eben nicht um sicher an sein Ziel zu gelangen.



Falsch. Mehr brauchst *Du* nicht um ans Ziel zu gelangen.

Für Strecken >=100km nehmen wir den 7er, meine Freundin fährt sonst einen Zafira B. Jeder hat andere Ansprüche, was Komfort und Sicherheit angeht.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Mein zweiter ist ein VW Jetta 2 1,8L RP mit ATH Getriebe aus dem Jahre 1991 der herkömmlich mit dem guten Super auskommt *und in 3 1/2 Jahren sein "H" bekommt*. Verbraucht beim gemütlichen fahren 6,5L und ist damit vom Volumenverbrauch 3-3,5L sparsamer als der Bora! Gelaufen hat der gute auch seine *315Tkm*.


Für das H muss auch der Zustand stimmen. Einfach nur alt reicht nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Dezember 2017)

Erhaltungswürdig, oder wie das genau heißt...


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2017)

Was gemeinhin mit ner Zustandsnote 2-3 'übersetzt" wird.


----------



## Nightmare09 (6. Dezember 2017)

Es ist doch wie immer beim TÜV...kennt man den Prüfer dann ist so manches wie durch Zauberhand „erhaltungswürdig“.


----------



## Riverna (6. Dezember 2017)

SupprDeitsch schrieb:


> Nönö, Verbrauch ist zu vorher nicht merkbar erhöht, fahre immer unter Werksangabe



Du wirst einen höheren Verbrauch als mit einem intakten Thermostat haben (sofern es wirklich defekt ist). Weil alles andere ist technisch nicht umsetzbar... das Fahrzeug läuft eine längere Zeit in der Aufwärmphase und somit braucht es genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt mehr Sprit. Wenn man Vielfahrer ist und meinetwegen am Tag 2x 100km fährt, fällt dies natürlich bei weitem nicht so auf wie 10x 20km wo das Kühlmittel zwischen den Strecken Zeit hat ab zu kühlen. Messbar ist bei dir der Mehrverbrauch aber definitiv... da du schreibst das der Wechsel den Wagenwert übersteigt wirst du vermutlich ein Fahrzeug von vor 2000 haben. Und da kosten die Thermostate nicht viel und sind schnell getauscht. Dein Auto wird es dir danken und die Reperaturkosten sind innerhalb recht kurzer Zeit wieder drin.  



Zeiss schrieb:


> Eine sehr kühne Annahme!



Leider entspricht dies aber der Tatsache. Fahrzeuge von vor ~ 2000 sind in der Regel einen rostigen Tot gestorben. Dies kann bei normaler Pflege aber gut und gerne 20 Jahre dauern. Wenn ich mir jetzt die neuen Fahrzeuge anschaue, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das die in 20 Jahren noch fahren. Dafür ist die Technik und die ganze Elektronik einfach zu anfällig. Klar machbar wäre es schon, aber einen Schweller schweißen kostet in der Regel deutlich weniger als eines der zig Steuergeräte auszutauschen die mit den Jahren irgendwann mal verrecken werden. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist das RDKS (Reifendruck Kontrollsystem), es ist in meinen Augen einfach nur absolut unsinnig und kostet Unsummen an Geld. Nicht nur das ein Sensor gut und gerne mal 100Euro kosten kann (was bei Winter und Sommerrädern dann schon ein Sümmchen ist), nein die Teile sind nach 5 Jahren oft kaputt. Noch dazu kommt das Anlernen was oft nur die Werkstatt kann und damit natürlich auch mehr Kosten bei einem Radwechsel. Wenn ich bedenke das ein Radwechsel inkl Einlagern und Anlernen des RDKS bei uns 77Euro kostet, da mach ich den Radwechsel lieber selber und hab damit einen Stundenlohn von 144Euro (mehr als eine halbe Stunde braucht man nicht). 

Neue Autos sind schön und gut, machen viel Spaß und bieten Luxus. Aber wenn dann mal was kaputt geht, wünscht man sich doch das alte Primitive Vehikel bei das man mit Freunden in der Hofeinfahrt selber wieder zum laufen bringen kann.


----------



## ForceOne (6. Dezember 2017)

Da dürfte aber die Automobilindustrie kein Interesse dran haben, ist doch geil, wenn der Kunde für jede Kleinigkeit die Werkstatt aufsuchen muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Dezember 2017)

Warum geht eigentlich jeder davon aus das man sein Auto selber reparieren muss? Ich wette das alle die darüber meckern das man das Auto nicht mehr selber reparieren kann, bei einem Rohrbruch auch den Klempner anrufen, obwohl das noch viel einfacher selber zu erledigen wär. Bei kaputten Elektrogeräten wird auch ein neues gekauft anstatt das alte zu reparieren, wobei man das genauso gut selber machen könnte. ...aber wehe man kann das Auto nicht selber reparieren!


----------



## Zeiss (6. Dezember 2017)

Riverna schrieb:


> Leider entspricht dies aber der Tatsache. Fahrzeuge von vor ~ 2000 sind in der Regel einen rostigen Tot gestorben. Dies kann bei normaler Pflege aber gut und gerne 20 Jahre dauern. Wenn ich mir jetzt die neuen Fahrzeuge anschaue, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das die in 20 Jahren noch fahren. Dafür ist die Technik und die ganze Elektronik einfach zu anfällig. Klar machbar wäre es schon, aber einen Schweller schweißen kostet in der Regel deutlich weniger als eines der zig Steuergeräte auszutauschen die mit den Jahren irgendwann mal verrecken werden. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist das RDKS (Reifendruck Kontrollsystem), es ist in meinen Augen einfach nur absolut unsinnig und kostet Unsummen an Geld. Nicht nur das ein Sensor gut und gerne mal 100Euro kosten kann (was bei Winter und Sommerrädern dann schon ein Sümmchen ist), nein die Teile sind nach 5 Jahren oft kaputt. Noch dazu kommt das Anlernen was oft nur die Werkstatt kann und damit natürlich auch mehr Kosten bei einem Radwechsel. Wenn ich bedenke das ein Radwechsel inkl Einlagern und Anlernen des RDKS bei uns 77Euro kostet, da mach ich den Radwechsel lieber selber und hab damit einen Stundenlohn von 144Euro (mehr als eine halbe Stunde braucht man nicht).



Das mit RDKS ist aber wirklich herstellerspezifisch.

Das aktive System kam im E38 bei BMW rein. Es gibt einen Ar*** voll Fahrzeuge, die noch mit den ersten Sensoren unterwegs sind und das sind mindestens 16 Jahre, die Sensoren tun immernoch. Ein Sensor kostet zwischen 45€ und 70€ (ohne Rabatt). Das Einlernen ist auch kein Problem, einfach sagen "Initialisieren", etwas in der Stadt rumgurken, bis 100-120 beschleunigen und fertig, mehr ist nicht notwendig. Beim E65 ist es genau so, wenn RPA drin ist (das ohne Sensoren, über ABS) enifach initialisieren und fertig. Mit RDC (das System mit Sensoren) ist es genau dasselbe Spiel.

ZUSATZ: 
War gerade beim Holzer, ist so ein Lackierfritze bei uns im Ort. Der 7er  hat einpaar Macken im Lack, ein Kratzer hinten an der Seitenwand und  einpaar Treffer (glaub drei) von den Türen anderer Fahrzeuge. Der  Meister hat es angeschaut, Fazit: zwei Türen komplett lacken und  Seitenwand komplett lackieren... für 1400€ + MwST!!!!, also lächerliche  1700€.

ICH HASSE MENSCHEN, die keinen Respekt vom fremden Eigentum haben!


----------



## ForceOne (6. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum geht eigentlich jeder davon aus das man sein Auto selber reparieren muss? Ich wette das alle die darüber meckern das man das Auto nicht mehr selber reparieren kann, bei einem Rohrbruch auch den Klempner anrufen, obwohl das noch viel einfacher selber zu erledigen wär. Bei kaputten Elektrogeräten wird auch ein neues gekauft anstatt das alte zu reparieren, wobei man das genauso gut selber machen könnte. ...aber wehe man kann das Auto nicht selber reparieren!



Mir geht es auch eher darum, dass es teilweise ja schon anstrengend ist eine Glühbirne zu tauschen... das hätte man bei meinem Fiesta z.B. so konstruieren können, dass man nicht die Scheinwerfer ausbauen muss.

Alles darüber hinaus lasse ich grundsätzlich die Werkstatt machen. 

Aber mal ein anderes Thema, nächste Woche ist die erste Inspektion des Fiestas... Die 200 € die Ford aufruft finde ich schon fragwürdig, davon 80 € für 4,05l Magnatec 5W20.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Dezember 2017)

Was wäre denn nicht fragwürdig?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum geht eigentlich jeder davon aus das man sein Auto selber reparieren muss? Ich wette das alle die darüber meckern das man das Auto nicht mehr selber reparieren kann, bei einem Rohrbruch auch den Klempner anrufen, obwohl das noch viel einfacher selber zu erledigen wär. Bei kaputten Elektrogeräten wird auch ein neues gekauft anstatt das alte zu reparieren, wobei man das genauso gut selber machen könnte. ...aber wehe man kann das Auto nicht selber reparieren!


Ähm, nö.
Nicht bei jedem 0815 quark will ich zur Werke oder nen Handwerker rufen. Aber ich bin auch so n Depp, der bei der Haussanierung die Schlitze für Elektrik selbst stemmt, Räume entkernt, Dachschrägen selbst dämmt, ...

Im Haus mach ich viel selbst, bei Rädern erwarte ich ne Möglichkeit Sommerräder auf Winterräder selbst zu wechseln, ohne ne Werke wegen Sensoren zu brauchen.
Aber ich glaube, da gibts ja auch Möglichkeiten mit OBD-Geräten? Da meine Autos noch ohne RDKS sind, hab ich noch nicht detailliert geschaut.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2017)

RDKS ist immer sehr von dem spezifischen System abhängig. Ich hab z.B. auf den Winterrädern ID-Klone der Sensoren der Sommerräder, ergo muss man beim Wechsel garnichts tun.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum geht eigentlich jeder davon aus das man sein Auto selber reparieren muss? Ich wette das alle die darüber meckern das man das Auto nicht mehr selber reparieren kann, bei einem Rohrbruch auch den Klempner anrufen, obwohl das noch viel einfacher selber zu erledigen wär. Bei kaputten Elektrogeräten wird auch ein neues gekauft anstatt das alte zu reparieren, wobei man das genauso gut selber machen könnte. ...aber wehe man kann das Auto nicht selber reparieren!



Du stellt diese Frage in einem komplett falschen Forum.
Ich denke hier verkehren User die Spaß am Schrauben haben, sich nicht zu Schade sind einen Schraubendreher in die Hand zu nehmen und hoechstwahrscheinlich ein technisches Verstaendniss mitbringen.
User hier schrauben an Rechnern und was weis ich nicht was herum, wieso nicht auch am Auto?
So ein Geheimniss ist das jetzt auch wieder nicht, obwohl das die Hersteller gerne sehen wuerden, das eben nicht Jeder irgendwas machen kann.
Waeren die nicht vom Gesetzgeber bisschen gezuegelt, wuerden wir wahrscheinlich ohne Freischaltung gegen Bezahlung nicht mal selbst starten koennen.

Deine Frage kann ich dir in abgewandelter Form auch stellen: Wieso meinst du das du selbst am Rechner schrauben kannst und musst und laesst nicht einen Fachmann dran oder kaufst fertige Systeme?

Ganz so unschuldig sind die Autohaeuser/Fachwerkstaetten an dieser Denkensweise/Entwicklung auch nicht. Eine teilweise sehr undurchsichtige Preisgestaltung. Und man muss dem Fachmann vertrauen was dieser so von sich gibt. 
In Kombination mit den Preisen ist das halt nicht ganz so schoen.
Wie hoch ist der Stundenpreis aktuell in den Fachwerkstaetten? ~110€/h?. Ist zumindest bei meiner Fachwerkstatt so. Die Arbeiten werden von Azubis bis Facharbeiter durchgefuehrt. Was bekommen die so im Schnitt? 2200-2600€/Monat, wenn ich da auf die Schnelle im Netz schaue. Was Fachwerkstaetten ala Mercedes, VW, Volvo, BMW, etc zahlen weis ich nicht. Eventuell mehr.
Rechnen wir mal ganz gut und mit einem Stundensatz von 20€/h die der Auszufuehrende bekommt.
Der Arbeitgeberanteil ist ja bekanntlich hoeher, ca das 1,2fache, nimm noch Urlaub und Krankheitsfall hinzu und rechne mal mit dem Faktor 1,5. Bist du bei 30€/h die so grob ueberschlagen der Facharbeiter, wenn er denn wirklich soviel bekommt, dem Arbeitgeber (Fachwerkstatt) kosten. Natuerlich muss man hier noch andere Kosten mit reinrechnen, Betrieb, Organisation etc etc. Es stehen aber 30€/h gegenueber 110€/h.

Du hast den Vergleich zu einen Rohrbruch und Installateur gebracht. Wieviel kostet ein Handwerker die Stunde? 40-70€/h? 
Was rechtfertigt nochmal Stundenpreise jenseits der 100?
Als wuerd das nicht alles schon einen seltsamen Geschmack mit auf den Weg geben wird bei den Ersatzteilen gefuehlt auch nochmal ordentlich zugelangt.

Das Gesamtbild passt einfach nicht und man bekommt, ich kann hier nur fuer mich sprechen, das Gefuehl vermittelt, uebervorteilt zu werden.

Wir reden hier von KfZ Reparatur und nicht Raketenwissenschaft oder sowas.

Ich selbst komme aus der Elektrotechnik und bin im Maschinenbau taetig. Verdienst ist nicht so wirklich toll, die Arbeit an sich macht Spass.
Ich habe keine 2 linken Haende. Wieso zum Henker sollt ich also nicht selbst am Auto rumschrauben und es lieber in die Werkstatt bringen?
Das Einzige was mich dazu bringt mein Auto in die Werkstatt zu bringen, sind meine beschraenkten Moeglichkeiten zu Hause.
Ich habe nicht die notwendige Werkzeugausstattung und auch keine Hebebuehne, Platz etc.
Gluehbirnenwechsel, Oelwechsel, Bremsbelaege/scheiben u.A. Sachen bekomm ich hin. Ich glaube nicht das ich sowas schlechter erledige als die Fachwerkstatt.

Zu Hause erledige auch alle moeglichen Arbeiten selbst. Von wegen fuer jeden Furz wen kommen lassen. 
Wieso also nicht beim Auto auch, sofern es meine Moeglichkeiten zulassen?

Ist eigentlich viel zu viel geworden...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Dezember 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was rechtfertigt nochmal Stundenpreise jenseits der 100?
> Als wuerd das nicht alles schon einen seltsamen Geschmack mit auf den Weg geben wird bei den Ersatzteilen gefuehlt auch nochmal ordentlich zugelangt.


Wenn du rechnest, was eine Werkstatt so an laufenden Kosten hat, dann wird dir schnell klar, warum die so viel nehmen müssen. Das passiert nicht einfach so. Kein anderer Handwerker hat das.
Im Stundenlohn bei Kfz-Arbeiten sind unteranderem enthalten:
-Gebäudekosten
-Heizung (sehr viel wegen Tor auf-zu 500x am Tag)
-Strom
-Tester (die Dinger kosten pro Gerät und Jahr so viel wie ein guter Jahreswagen)
-Schulungen der Mitarbeiter (gibt es nirgendwo mehr als im Kfz-Bereich)
-Serviceleistungen (Hol-Bringservice, 24h Service, Unfallschadenabwicklung, Reinigung, Kaffee, Tüv Erinnerung...)
-Betriebsmittel in der Werkstatt
-Werkzeug der Werkstatt (so ein voller Werkzeugwagen wie ich den habe kostet 10k€+ und es geht immer was kaputt)
-Einrichtung der Werkstatt (z.B. ein 3D Achsmessstand mit selbsteinstellender Bühne kostet auch 100k€+)
-Ständige Eichung und Prüfung von allen Geräten und dem Werkzeug
-Kostenlose Leihfahrzeuge
-... und noch viel mehr

Ein Klempner, der mit seinem Sprinter und ein bischen Werkzeug durch die Gegend eiert, hat das nicht. Kein Wunder das der nur 60€ die Stunde nimmt und trotzdem verdient.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> -Heizung (sehr viel wegen Tor auf-zu 500x am Tag)



Das lässt sich, natürlich eher zugunsten des Gewinns des Besitzers, mit einer Schleuse deutlich bessern.
Geht natürlich nur da, wo die räumliche Situation das zu lässt.
Länfliche Gebiete sind im Vorteil.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das lässt sich, natürlich eher zugunsten des Gewinns des Besitzers, mit einer Schleuse deutlich bessern.
> Geht natürlich nur da, wo die räumliche Situation das zu lässt.
> Länfliche Gebiete sind im Vorteil.


Das hat nicht mal das Werk.  Außerdem werden dann 2x so viele Tore rausgecrashed, wegen der doppelten Chance.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Klempner, der mit seinem Sprinter und ein bischen Werkzeug durch die Gegend eiert, hat das nicht. Kein Wunder das der nur 60€ die Stunde nimmt und trotzdem verdient.



Genau diese Einstellung.
Mimimi keiner geht mehr in die Werkstatt, und bei uns ist alles gerechtfertigt.

Sollen wir wirklich auf jeden Punkt den du angefuehrt hast eingehen?
Nur so als Beispiel: Kostenloes Leihfahrzeug.
Bekommt man die bei euch wirklich kostenlos oder nur in Verbindung mit einer Mobilitaetsgarantie?
Ich schreibs hier nieder: wenn ich mein KFZ zu euch in die Werkstatt bringe und dort eine Inspektion machen lasse, bekomme ich fuer diesen Zeitraum einen kostenlosen Leihwagen, der meiner Fahrzeugkathegorie entspricht?
Was Anderes ist es, wenn der Wagen liegenbleibt und ich nicht selbststaendig in die Werkstatt fahren kann.
Diese Mobilitaetsgarantie habe ich selber, und da bekomme ich einen Leihwagen. Bloed nur das dafuer absolut ueberhaupt nicht die Werkstatt aufkommt, sondern die Versicherung.


Aber die Handwerker brauchen blos nur ihren Bulli und das reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Jimiblu (6. Dezember 2017)

Also ich gehe auch so gut wie bei allem, wovon ich 0 Ahnung hab, zu meinem Autofritze des Vertrauens. Der betreibt ne freie Werkstatt, die nur auf Daimler spezialisiert ist und entsprechend auch das Know-How / Werkzeug dafür hat (Mercedes Fuchs in Düsseldorf, nur zu empfehlen  ).

Beim PC ist es auch was anderes rum zu schrauben als an meiner Karre, da geht's ja auch um meine Sicherheit und die der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer. Ich bin halt nicht vom Fach (ich bin Förderschullehrer), daher mach ich bis auf Öl / Reifen / Wasser etc nix selbst an dem Wagen. Wenn man es selbst kann, umso besser, aber ich persönlich muss nicht unbedingt daran basteln, wenn es auch Profis gibt.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Beim PC ist es auch was anderes rum zu schrauben als an meiner Karre, da geht's ja auch um meine Sicherheit und die der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer. Ich bin halt nicht vom Fach (ich bin Förderschullehrer), daher mach ich bis auf Öl / Reifen / Wasser etc nix selbst an dem Wagen. Wenn man es selbst kann, umso besser, aber ich persönlich muss nicht unbedingt daran basteln, wenn es auch Profis gibt.



Geht mir auch so. Beim Motorrad hab ich kein Problem damit, aber beim Auto hab ich irgendwie ein mulmiges Gefühl.


----------



## Jimiblu (6. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Beim Motorrad hab ich kein Problem damit, aber beim Auto hab ich irgendwie ein mulmiges Gefühl.


Ich hab auch keine Zeit, mich damit rumzuschlagen. Lieber etwas mehr gezahlt und dafür sicher.


----------



## taks (6. Dezember 2017)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Zeit, mich damit rumzuschlagen. Lieber etwas mehr gezahlt und dafür sicher.



Ich bastle eben gerne ^^


----------



## Zeiss (6. Dezember 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau diese Einstellung.
> Mimimi keiner geht mehr in die Werkstatt, und bei uns ist alles gerechtfertigt.



Ich würde bei JEDEM Punkt vom TBF ein JA drunter schreiben. Was allein die Tester (die Anschaffung ist das eine, die kosten aber auch Gebühren und nicht zu wenig!), Spezialwerkzeug, Messstände, ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Dezember 2017)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau diese Einstellung.
> Mimimi keiner geht mehr in die Werkstatt, und bei uns ist alles gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Sollen wir wirklich auf jeden Punkt den du angefuehrt hast eingehen?
> ...


Die gleiche Fahrzeugkategorie als Leihwagen bereitstellen wird schwer.  Wir haben leider kein ganzes Parkhaus voll mit Leihwagen, die nur darauf warten gefahren zu werden. Es sind ja auch immer eine Menge unterwegs, von daher gibts das was da ist. Wenn man ein spezielles Auto haben will, müssen wir das meist anfordern und das kostet schon ein paar Euro.
Wenn du nur den kleinsten Service machen lässt für ~120€ ohne Zusatzarbeiten und am besten noch mit selber angeliefertem Motoröl gibt es natürlich auch keinen kostenlosen Leihwagen. Dann müssten wir ja schon ~30€ für den kleinsten Leihwagen beisteuern und das wäre ja schon 1/4 der Rechnungssumme. Bei großen Wartungen ist das durchaus nicht unüblich das der Leihwagen kostenlos ist.
Unsere Leihwagen sind auch immer frisch aus der aktuellen Generation, da gibt es keine durchgenuckelten Karren mit 200k auf dem Tacho. Deswegen können wir die auch nicht für jedes Glühbirne wechseln rausgeben.(versteht sich ja hoffentlich von selbst)

Bei Mobilitätsgarantie sieht das halt anders aus, da zahlt es ja der Hersteller oder wo man auch immer die Garantie hat. Da gibts dann auch ein fast gleiches Auto.(wenn gewünscht)


----------



## Verminaard (6. Dezember 2017)

BadFrag, mir ist das alles klar. In deinem anderen Post suggerierst du das man fuer jeden Furz einen Leihwagen bekommt.
Dem ist halt nicht so.
Mir sind Betriebskosten usw. klar. Es erscheint halt alles aus dem Ufer zu laufen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Dezember 2017)

Stundenlohn ist halt der einzige Weg, wie eine Werkstatt Geld verdienen kann und dabei noch ihre Unkosten decken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Dezember 2017)

Wenn die Autos heuzutage so komplex sind, dann muss man halt den Betrieb darauf auslegen. Das kostet ohne Ende Geld.

Früher hatte ein Krankenhaus ein paar Bandagen, nen Schrank mit Pillen und ein paar Spritzen. Heute ist ein Krankenhaus vollgestopft mit Technik. Ist alles aufwendiger geworden aber die Ergebnisse sind halt auch besser.

Niemand kauft mehr im Tante-Emma-Laden mehr ein. Alle wollen nur noch die Mega Supermärkte, wo man quasi alles im Angebot hat. Wen wundert es das die Sachen dann mehr kosten?

...nur das Auto muss immer noch mit nem 13er Maul und Teilen für 5,99€ zu reparieren sein. Das böse Auto.
Das Auto wird immer gesondert zu allen anderen Ausgaben gesehen. Alles wird im gleichen Maße teurer, nur beim Auto ist das unvorstellbar. Teilweise werden Alltagsautos wie eine Langzeitinvestition gesehen und das Auto auf 10-15 Jahre eingeplant.  ...das werden wohl nur Kfzler verstehen warum das nicht geht...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Stundenlohn ist halt der einzige Weg, wie eine  Werkstatt Geld verdienen kann und dabei noch ihre Unkosten  decken.


So siehts aus.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Auto wird immer gesondert zu allen anderen Ausgaben gesehen. Alles wird im gleichen Maße teurer, nur beim Auto ist das unvorstellbar.


Wie ist denn die Preisentwicklung bei Autos?
1980 bis jetzt?


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Dezember 2017)

Im Vergleich zur Milch exorbitant.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2017)

Ohne jetzt die Daten gecheckt zu haben würde ich schätzen, dass ein Golf seit der ersten Version Inflationsbereinigt im Preis etwa konstant geblieben ist.
Lebensmittelpreise dagegen sind aber implodiert.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2017)

Beim E-Auto wird sich alles wieder ändern, da gibt es kaum bewegliche Teile.
Kein Wunder das TBF nicht will das sie Erfolg haben, dann gäbe es für die Werkstätten fast nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die Daten gecheckt zu haben würde ich schätzen, dass ein Golf seit der ersten Version Inflationsbereinigt im Preis etwa konstant geblieben ist.
> Lebensmittelpreise dagegen sind aber implodiert.



Eins der ersten Ergebnisse in der Suchmaschine. Wie weit das der Realitaet entspricht kann ich nicht sagen.
Autopreise und Inflation: Warum der Golf 7 nur 10 368 Euro kosten durfte - FOCUS Online
Vielleicht gibts da wen der sich besser auskennt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2017)

Da wird mit dem Verbraucherpreisindex zurück gerechnet. Und eben der wird durch die Lebensmittelpreise extrem gedrückt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Beim E-Auto wird sich alles wieder ändern, da gibt es kaum bewegliche Teile.
> Kein Wunder das TBF nicht will das sie Erfolg haben, dann gäbe es für die Werkstätten fast nix mehr zu tun.


Also wenn die aktuelle Fehlerquote bei Autos mit HV Bordnetz so bleibt, dann müssen wir noch 2 Hallen anbauen, wenn davon mehr rumfahren...  Aus dieser Sicht würde ich E-Autos eher begrüßen.


----------



## ForceOne (7. Dezember 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Stundenlohn ist halt der einzige Weg, wie eine Werkstatt Geld verdienen kann und dabei noch ihre Unkosten decken.



Habe bei dem Thema tatsächlich keine Ahnung, aber neben dem Stundenlohn langen die meisten Werkstätten beim Material ebenfalls ordentlich zu,
dass wird sicherlich auch gut zum Unkosten decken beitragen.

Alle Preise vom Material aus dem Angebot finde ich im Netz für mind. die Hälfte, da will ich gar nicht wissen wie wenig
die Werkstätten selbst nachher für die Teile bezahlen. Bedeutet ja leider, dass man hier teilweise mehrere 100% auf den Einkaufspreis draufschlägt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2017)

Die große Frage, die ich mir bei der Diskussion der letzten Posts stelle:

Wenn die Autos immer komplexer werden, dadurch der Aufwand für die Garagen / Werkstätten (wie euch immer das in eurem Land heißt) immer mehr wird, da zusätzliches Werkzeug, elektronische Helferlein, Schulungen, Lizenzen etc. bezahlt werden müssen, dies alles dann entsprechend auf den Stundenlohn der Werkstätten umgelagert wird...

...werden wir uns dann in 25 Jahren überhaupt noch Autos leisten können, wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht???

Die Frage stelle ich mir eigentlich schon länger und auch bei Infrastruktur wie z.B. Autobahnen, Ampeln und so weiter. Auch da wird die Materie immer komplexer, es kommen neue Anforderungen beim Bau und auch bei der Erhaltung der Infrastruktur. Auf der Autobahn hat man heutzutage elektronisch geregelte Überkopfwegweiser, teilweise bereits LED-Anzeigen, eine Steuerzentrale die man dafür braucht, neuer Hightech-Asphalt der um ein vielfaches von dem kostet, was man in den 70ern noch für die Fahrbahn bezahlt hätte.

Können wir uns das alles in 25 Jahren noch leisten?


----------



## ForceOne (7. Dezember 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> ...
> Können wir uns das alles in 25 Jahren noch leisten?



Es gibt doch genügend Leute die sich Auto fahren heute schon nicht leisten können. Frag mal jemanden der für den Mindestlohn arbeiten geht
und eine Familie zu Hause sitzen hat.

EDIT: Was für mich viel nerviger ist sind Bahn- und Flugpreise. Ich pendle privat relativ viel von Bremen/Hamburg nach Köln/Bonn/Stuttgart,
was die da für spontane Fahrten aufrufen ist jenseits von gut und Böse. Wenn Bahn fahren, auch spontan, eine preiswerte Alternative wäre, dann
würde ich deutlich seltener mit dem Auto fahren.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Dezember 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Die große Frage, die ich mir bei der Diskussion der letzten Posts stelle:
> 
> Wenn die Autos immer komplexer werden, dadurch der Aufwand für die Garagen / Werkstätten (wie euch immer das in eurem Land heißt) immer mehr wird, da zusätzliches Werkzeug, elektronische Helferlein, Schulungen, Lizenzen etc. bezahlt werden müssen, dies alles dann entsprechend auf den Stundenlohn der Werkstätten umgelagert wird...
> 
> ...



Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, wenn man in 25 Jahren noch ein "eigenes" Auto hat, gilt man als Exot.
Die Mobilität kann sich in 25 Jahren komplett auf autonome E-Autos von diversen Anbietern umstellen.
d.h. du gibst bei google Maps dein Reiseziel ein und wann du los möchtest, z.B.: in 5 Minuten, und danach brauchst du nur noch vor die Tür gehen und einsteigen......fertig.
Nachdem du angekommen bist, holt der Wagen gleich den nächsten Fahrgast ab usw....


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2017)

25 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit zum orakeln, kein Mensch kann mit Sicherheit sagen was passiert.
Die Entwicklung, die sich bei den Autos zeigt (es wird teurer) zieht sich demnächst durch alle Bereiche unseres Lebens, zumindest meiner Prognose nach. 

Wenn du dir jetzt ohne Probleme ein Auto leisten kannst, wirst du das auch noch voraussichtlich in 25 Jahren können. Der Trend geht allerdings immer weiter Richtung CarSharing und ähnlichen Angeboten (in den großen Städten zumindest), da Wohnraum teurer, Parkplätze knapper und Flexibilität wichtiger werden als sich nen 5er vor die Haustür zu stellen. Für die Jugend dieses Jahrtausends nimmt die Wichtigkeit, ein eigenes Auto zu besitzen ab (leider keine Quelle, hab's aber mal irgendwo gelesen  ). Zugegeben, mein Auto steht auch ca 23 Stunden am Tag ungenutzt am Bordstein...würden alle Autos permanent von dem genutzt, der sie benötigt, bräuchten wir viel weniger Autos und könnten, wie im Taxi, gleiche Arbeitswege einfach durch Fahrgemeinschaften realisieren. Angenommen, ein Auto fährt autonom: du musst um 8 auf der Arbeit sein und bestellst sein Auto, wirst um halb 8 abgeholt und unterwegs steigen Leute zu und aus, die die gleiche Route haben und auch ein Auto bestellt haben. Klingt nach Öffis, ist aber eigentlich ein geteiltes Taxi vom Prinzip her. Aber das wird sich im großen Stil nicht durchsetzen, weil jemand die Autos bereitstellen muss und daran verdienen soll (und das kostet den Kunden wieder mehr als sich irgend ne alte Möhre zu holen und damit alleine rumzueiern.)

Den Lebensstandard, den wir hier jetzt haben sollten wir auch in den folgenden 25 Jahren aufrecht halten können. Wie es allerdings in 50 oder 100 Jahren aussieht...ich prognostiziere eine immer größer werdende Ungleichheit bei der Verteilung von Vermögen und Chancen, die jetzt auch schon besteht. Der 'einfache' Arbeiter der Zukunft wird sicherlich dort, wo das Leben teuer ist, kein eigenes Auto mehr haben (eben weil der Luxus, den wir uns erarbeitet haben zu einem Großteil auf Pump gekauft wurde von Politikern, die in den 70ern-heute Schulden mit neuen Schulden bezahlt haben ohne Rücksicht auf die Zukunft. Das fällt irgendwann auf uns oder unsere Kinder zurück).


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2017)

In 25 Jahren werden wir nur noch Panzer mit ABC Ausrüstung fahren, weil die Welt ein großes Schlachtfeld ist.  Soll mir auch recht sein, ich kann auch Panzer schrauben. 



ForceOne schrieb:


> Habe bei dem Thema tatsächlich keine Ahnung, aber neben dem Stundenlohn langen die meisten Werkstätten beim Material ebenfalls ordentlich zu,
> dass wird sicherlich auch gut zum Unkosten decken beitragen.
> 
> Alle Preise vom Material aus dem Angebot finde ich im Netz für mind. die Hälfte, da will ich gar nicht wissen wie wenig
> die Werkstätten selbst nachher für die Teile bezahlen. Bedeutet ja leider, dass man hier teilweise mehrere 100% auf den Einkaufspreis draufschlägt.


Du weißt hoffentlich schon das die Vertragswerkstätten an den Hersteller gebunden sind? Wir können nur über den Hersteller beziehen und nicht einfach bei egay billig Teile einkaufen und 100% draufschlagen...


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> EDIT: Was für mich viel nerviger ist sind Bahn- und Flugpreise. Ich pendle privat relativ viel von Bremen/Hamburg nach Köln/Bonn/Stuttgart,
> was die da für spontane Fahrten aufrufen ist jenseits von gut und Böse. Wenn Bahn fahren, auch spontan, eine preiswerte Alternative wäre, dann
> würde ich deutlich seltener mit dem Auto fahren.



Da hast du ja das selbe Thema. Wie komplex heutzutage die ganze Steuerung von Bahn- und Flugverkehr ist, geschweige von den dazu notwendigen Fahr- und Flugzeugen...


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Habe bei dem Thema tatsächlich keine Ahnung, aber neben dem Stundenlohn langen die meisten Werkstätten beim Material ebenfalls ordentlich zu,
> dass wird sicherlich auch gut zum Unkosten decken beitragen.



Die Materialkosten sind ein durchlaufender Posten bei den Werkstätten, denn das meisten wird beim Hersteller / Mutterkonzern bestellt. Als ich beim 7er die Windschutzscheibe tauschen lassen habe, waren dieselben Preise auf der Rechnung wie im BMW Teilekatalog. Mit meinem Rabatt wären es etwas weniger, aber egal.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Alle Preise vom Material aus dem Angebot finde ich im Netz für mind. die Hälfte, da will ich gar nicht wissen wie wenig
> die Werkstätten selbst nachher für die Teile bezahlen. Bedeutet ja leider, dass man hier teilweise mehrere 100% auf den Einkaufspreis draufschlägt.
> 
> 
> ...



Das kannst Du aber so nicht vergleichen. Die Hersteller lagern das Zeug (Automobilhersteller sind gemeint), Lagerkosten werden an den Endkunden durchgegeben, dann noch andere Eingangs-QS vom Hersteller und und und und. Beim Händler sieht es anders aus, er kauft das Zeug zu und fertig, keine QS, keine Verpflichtung das Zeug vorrätig zu halten und so weiter. Auch der nicht zu vernachlässigbarer Fälschungsfaktor, der unter Umständen fatale Folgen haben kann. Klar, auch Benz, BMW, ... können Fälschungen einkaufen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist dann doch sehr gering. 

Die "Autodoktoren" haben auf Youtube einen Channel, da geben sie auch Infos wegen Ersatzteilen und etc preis, ist manchmal doch interessant zu sehen.

Ich habe Dich ja weiter vorne gefragt, was für Dich der angemessene Preis für die Inspektion wäre.


----------



## ForceOne (7. Dezember 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe Dich ja weiter vorne gefragt, was für Dich der angemessene Preis für die Inspektion wäre.



Gut, dass die Werkstatt evtl. eine andere Kostenkalkulation hat als ein Händler mag ich einsehen, um jetzt einfach beim Beispiel Öl zu bleiben,
da kauft meine Ford Werkstatt aber sicherlich keine 5 Liter Kanister sondern Fässer, die werden preislich sicher noch besser sein.

Ich behaupt auch, dass die Werkstätten sich nicht sämtliches Material massig auf Lager legen, sondern regelmäßig nach Bedarf nachbestellen,
was dann auch Lagerkosten im Rahmen hält. 

 Die 80 € Stundenlohn finde ich fair aber mit Material (inkl. Aufschlag) dürfte man doch eigentlich nicht über 150 € kommen.

Mein Fiesta hat auch keine Ausstattung, keine Klimaanlage die geprüft werden muss etc. 

Interessant wäre ja von einem internen mal zu erfahren für was die Material ungefähr einkaufen.

Ich selbst arbeite als Key Account Manager für Rotorblattreparaturen für Windenergieanlagen, wenn wir hier
anfangen würden 100%+ auf Material aufzuschlagen, dann drehen unsere Kunden durch.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Dezember 2017)

Tja, der kleine aber feine Unterschied B2B - B2C ... Ein Geschäftskunde presst jeden Cent aus dem Verkäufer, der Verkäufer aber presst jeden Cent aus dem Käufer 

P.S.: Für die Humorbefreiten: Der Smiley ist da in Ermangelung eines Sarkasmus-Tags.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Die 80 € Stundenlohn finde ich fair aber mit Material (inkl. Aufschlag) dürfte man doch eigentlich nicht über 150 € kommen.



Vorallem gehen da ja 20% an den Staat.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Gut, dass die Werkstatt evtl. eine andere Kostenkalkulation hat als ein Händler mag ich einsehen, um jetzt einfach beim Beispiel Öl zu bleiben,
> da kauft meine Ford Werkstatt aber sicherlich keine 5 Liter Kanister sondern Fässer, die werden preislich sicher noch besser sein.



Das ist richtig. ABER: was ist mit der Entsorgung? Bei Werkstätten kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Rate 1:1 ist. Sprich, wenn sie 100 Liter einkaufen, werden sie 100 Altöl auch zurückgeben. Und so viel ich weiß, genau das ist richtig teuer.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich behaupt auch, dass die Werkstätten sich nicht sämtliches Material massig auf Lager legen, sondern regelmäßig nach Bedarf nachbestellen,
> was dann auch Lagerkosten im Rahmen hält.



Ich habe nicht von der Werkstatt gesprochen, sondern vom Hersteller. Deine Aussage bezüglich Werkstätten ist richtig, das "Verbrauchszeug" haben sie auf dem Lager, wenn es was Spezielles ist wie "Seitenscheibe hinten für einen langen 7er mit Individual Verglasung" (= braucht man so gut wie NIE), wird es beim Hersteller geholt, also BMW selbst.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Die 80 € Stundenlohn finde ich fair aber mit Material (inkl. Aufschlag) dürfte man doch eigentlich nicht über 150 € kommen.
> 
> Mein Fiesta hat auch keine Ausstattung, keine Klimaanlage die geprüft werden muss etc.



Ich weiß nicht wie die AWs kalkuliert werden. Ich kenne aber die Inspektionslisten von meinen Beiden und gerade beim 7er geht sie über 3 Seiten... Genau hat mir ein Werkstattsfritze gesagt, dass sie lieber drei 3er zur Inspektion nehmen als einen 7er...


----------



## ForceOne (7. Dezember 2017)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. ABER: was ist mit der Entsorgung? Bei Werkstätten kannst davon ausgehen, dass die Rate 1:1 ist. Sprich, wenn sie 100 Liter einkaufen, werden sie 100 Altöl auch zurückgeben. Und so viel ich weiß, genau das ist richtig teuer.



Ich weiß, dass wir in meiner Firma ca. 1.000 Liter Öl-Wassergemisch für ~250 € entsorgen.





Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht von der Werkstatt gesprochen, sondern vom Hersteller. Deine Aussage bezüglich Werkstätten ist richtig, das "Verbrauchszeug" haben sie auf dem Lager, wenn es was Spezielles ist wie "Seitenscheibe hinten für einen langen 7er mit Individual Verglasung" (= braucht man so gut wie NIE), wird es beim Hersteller geholt, also BMW selbst.



richtig




Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die AWs kalkuliert werden. Ich kenne aber die Inspektionslisten von meinen Beiden und gerade beim 7er geht sie über 3 Seiten... Genau hat mir ein Werkstattsfritze gesagt, dass sie lieber drei 3er zur Inspektion nehmen als einen 7er...



Das der Aufwand bei solchen Autos deutlich größer ist glaube ich gerne, und für einen Mondeo würde ich mehr kalkulieren als für einen Fiesta. Bei der ersten Inspektion bist du mit dem kleinen Auto aber vermutlich auch in 30-45 Minuten durch. Ich will auch kein nerviger Kunde sein, der sein eigenes Material etc. mitbringt. in dem Fall würde ich mir dadurch aber mit Sicherheit gute 50 € sparen.


----------



## enta (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab echt Schwein, hab mein Auto schon eine ganze Weile bevor Facelift verfügbar war bestellt und gestern abgeholt. Siehe da, ist doch schon der Facelift.
Kein Mensch bei bmw hat mit einer Silbe erwähnt, dass ich den Facelift bekomme und ich konnte zu dem Zeitpunkt auch keine Facelift features konfigurieren,
bin aber nicht bös drum 

Endlich nicht mehr dieser unendlich häßliche orangene Tacho 

Jetzt muss ich mich nur 2000km zusammen reissen.
Dachte 1000km wär der Standard, aber bmw nimmts wohl etwas genauer.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2017)

Also ich würde keinen blanko Kaufvertrag unterschreiben...  Grade bei einem Auto will ich genau das was ich mir vorstelle und nicht irgendwas.


----------



## Nightmare09 (7. Dezember 2017)

Gerade der orangene Tacho gefällt mir bei BMW so gut und nicht dieses babyblau von (älteren) VW [emoji3]


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2017)

Was hat denn BMW bei den neuen, haben sie echt die Farbe vom Tacho geändert????


----------



## enta (7. Dezember 2017)

Naja der neue ist mehr oder weniger weiß.
Finde den aber viel ansprechender als den alten aus den 2er Modellen.

@BadFrag: Fands jetzt auch nicht so geil, dass es nicht kommuniziert wurde.
In den Fall wurde ich positiv überrascht, aber gibt ja vllt. auch den ein oder anderen der lieber
die ursprünliche variante hätte und dann wäre es extrem ärgerlich.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Dezember 2017)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Gerade der orangene Tacho gefällt mir bei BMW so gut und nicht dieses babyblau von (älteren) VW [emoji3]


Das find ich besonders beim Golf 4 und so echt kacke.
Da gefällt mir die rote Beleuchtung bei Audi viel besser.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich nur 2000km zusammen reissen.
> Dachte 1000km wär der Standard, aber bmw nimmts wohl etwas genauer.



Ich gehe da gar nicht mehr nach.
500km normal fahren (für's Getriebe/Diff)  und ab dann Volllast, kannst heutzutage problemlos machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> In den Fall wurde ich positiv überrascht, aber gibt ja vllt. auch den ein oder anderen der lieber
> die ursprünliche variante hätte und dann wäre es extrem ärgerlich.


Also wenn ich einen Kaufvertrag vom Auto unterschreibe, dann sehe ich genau die Liste der Ausstattung, und die genaue Bezeichnung des Autos. Wenn dann bei der Abholung ein anderer steht, könnte man ja direkt vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Das wäre dann ein ganz klarer Sachmangel.




Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das find ich besonders beim Golf 4 und so echt kacke.
> Da gefällt mir die rote Beleuchtung bei Audi viel besser.


Ich finde die alte orange Beleuchtung von BMW bei Nacht am besten zu fahren. Weiß sieht gut aus, ist aber nicht so toll bei Nacht, das Blau geht gar nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich finde die alte orange Beleuchtung von BMW bei Nacht am besten zu fahren.



WHATTT?????? DAS aus deinem Mund???? Aber Recht hast du! Ist so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2017)

Ist halt so!  Nur weil ich bei Daimler arbeite und Audis fahre, finde ich trotzdem BMW gut.  Ich würde mir jetzt aber nicht unbedingt nur einen BMW kaufen, damit ich orange Tachobeleuchtung habe.

So ein 3.0 CSL, 2002 Turbo oder M3 E30 sind auch echte Traumwagen. Ich finde eine Menge Autos gut, nur kann ich mir die wenigstens davon kaufen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (7. Dezember 2017)

War bei Audi ja auch nen ähnlicher Farbton, bisschen rötlicher halt.

Weiß gar nicht, wie sind denn die aktuellen nachts beleuchtet?

Ist aber imho die mit Abstand angenehmste Beleuchtung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2017)

Sind leider alle Weiß. Wäre schön wenn die RGB LEDs verbauen würde das man es selber auf Orange drehen kann.


----------



## Zeiss (7. Dezember 2017)

@TBF: Finde ich gut. Die Farbe heißt übrigens Amber mit 619nm Wellenlänge


----------



## dsdenni (8. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich finde die alte orange Beleuchtung von BMW bei Nacht am besten zu fahren. Weiß sieht gut aus, ist aber nicht so toll bei Nacht, das Blau geht gar nicht.



Irgendwann hatte ich mal gelesen das genau diese Farbe verwendet wird/wurde weil das wohl für die Augen am besten ist wenns dunkel ist.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Dezember 2017)

Ja, das ist absolut korrekt.


----------



## enta (8. Dezember 2017)

Oh gerade habe ich erfahren, der ist Facelift weil mein Chef das eingefädelt hat 
Der Sack, dann kam es doch nicht einfach so von BMW, er wusste ich hätt gern den Facelift.

Ja und mit einfahren ist so eine Sache, ist ein Firmenwagen und nach 2000km gibts Inspektion mit Ölwechsel etc. 
und da gucken die schon ob du einigermaßen sachte warst oder nicht.

Weis nicht wie es im worst case rechtlich wäre, aber könnte mir vorstellen das es schwierig werden könnte
wenn dir ein Kolben um die Ohren fliegt und die nachweisen können du bist zu früh gefahren wie eine Sau.


----------



## P2063 (8. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Ja und mit einfahren ist so eine Sache, ist ein Firmenwagen und nach 2000km gibts Inspektion mit Ölwechsel etc.
> und da gucken die schon ob du einigermaßen sachte warst oder nicht.



Grade bei Firmenwagen interessiert das doch keine Sau. Darfst halt kein Unfall auf ner Rennstrecke bauen, alles außer grober Fahrlässigkeit zahlt doch der Arbeitgeber.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2017)

Wer macht bei aktuellen Autos ne Inspektion nach 2000km?  2000km Rennstrecke?  ...da würde es Sinn machen...


----------



## enta (8. Dezember 2017)

Mir wurde erklärt, dass jetzt anderes Öl drin ist, extra zum einfahren für die ersten 2000km und dann kommt anderes Öl rein.
Habe auch schon gehört, dass es Sinn macht, da gerade auf den ersten Kilometern alles eingeschliffen wird und sich winzige Metallteilchen
im Öl absetzen.

Zudem lässt es Rückschlüsse darauf führen, ob alles rund läuft oder etwas nicht stimmt.
Gab es immer mal, dass ein neuer Motor auf dem Markt kam bei dem irgendwas nicht ganz rund lief und beim ölwechseln
sah es aus als lief Glitter aus dem Auto


----------



## enta (8. Dezember 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> Grade bei Firmenwagen interessiert das doch keine Sau. Darfst halt kein Unfall auf ner Rennstrecke bauen, alles außer grober Fahrlässigkeit zahlt doch der Arbeitgeber.



Das ist eine gute Einstellung, dich wollt ich nicht als Mitarbeiter haben 
Ausserdem ist etwas machen von dem dir explizit abgeraten wurde die Definition von Fahrlässig.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Dezember 2017)

Grrrrrr klarlack löst sich an beiden spiegelkappen.
Hat zwar keinen Einfluss auf die Lebensdauer, sieht aber blöd aus.....wenn man es sieht.
Mal schauen was ich im Frühjahr mache....etwa smartrepair.....oder ein paar günstige kappen in carbonstyle o.ä.
Ärgerlich!

Zweiter Aufreger des Tages, ich musste in der Waschanlage 2€ extra zahlen, weil mein auto wohl zu dreckig sei.
Ja er war sehr dreckig, ich musste eine Umleitung über einen feldweg fahren.....aber das dass extra kostet ist mir neu. Ich hab ja schon das große Programm genommmen.
........naja immerhin ist er sauber geworden.

Grüße


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Mir wurde erklärt, dass jetzt anderes Öl drin ist, extra zum einfahren für die ersten 2000km und dann kommt anderes Öl rein.
> Habe auch schon gehört, dass es Sinn macht, da gerade auf den ersten Kilometern alles eingeschliffen wird und sich winzige Metallteilchen
> im Öl absetzen.



Au weia, wer hat dir das erzählt  ?
Das war vielleicht vor 30-40Jahren so, heutzutage schleift sich da nix mehr ein und erst recht nix, was Metallabrieb erzeugt.
Ich (und andere) haben eigentlich immer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Autos die nach einer sehr kurzen Einfahrphase direkt auf die  bekommen am besten liefen.
Alle Neuwagen werden übrigens schon im Werk mehrfach maximal belastet.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2017)

Habe ich das überlesen, oder hat hier keiner bemerkt, dass es um ein M-Modell zu gehen scheint? Da ist die Einfahrkontrolle nun mal Pflichtprogramm und teilweise wird auch da erst die komplette Leistung freigeschaltet. Danach gibt es die normalen Intervalle und gut ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2017)

Die M haben noch Einfahröl?  Ich dachte das gibts nur noch im Motorradbereich. Von den BMW Motorrädern weiß ich es auf jeden Fall das die bis zum 1000km Service gedrosselt sind.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Dezember 2017)

Auch die normale Motoren haben Einfahröl drin, nicht nur M.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die M haben noch Einfahröl?  Ich dachte das gibts nur noch im Motorradbereich. Von den BMW Motorrädern weiß ich es auf jeden Fall das die bis zum 1000km Service gedrosselt sind.


Gedrosselt weiß ich nicht, aber die 1000km Inspektion mit Ölwechsel ist da immer noch ganz normal, die normalen Intervalle liegen ja auch schon „nur" bei 8-12tkm


----------



## aloha84 (9. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die M haben noch Einfahröl?  Ich dachte das gibts nur noch im Motorradbereich. Von den BMW Motorrädern weiß ich es auf jeden Fall das die bis zum 1000km Service gedrosselt sind.


Das mit dem Öl war bei dem Maserati GT eines Bekannten genau so.
Anfangs war da extrem dünne Suppe drin, von der sich der Motor auch einen guten Schluck genehmigte.
Nach 2 oder 3 Tausende musste er zum Service inkl. Ölwechsel, dann kam anderes öl rein und er hatte "normale" Wartungsintervalle. (1 mal im Jahr, Kilometer weiß ich nicht mehr glaube aber 15 tausend)
Was mich überrascht hat waren seine Servicekosten, er hatte eine Flatrate über 3 Jahre (also dafür keine Kosten) --> aber in dem Flatratevertrag war aufgeschlüsselt, was welche Inspektion kostet --> die große 800€, eine große inkl. Zahnriemen 1200€.
Das klingt zwar erstmal nicht "billig", aber ich fand es trotzdem überraschend günstig......also für einen Maserati.


----------



## enta (9. Dezember 2017)

Bin heute 250km gefahren, vllt mach ich morgen auch nochmal eine Tour, aber glaub es soll ordentlich schneien und dann lass ichs erst mal.
Bischen im Schnee driften wär zwar witzig, aber ohne hohe Drehzahlen weis ich nicht ob das so Bock macht und es tut mir im Herz weh den armen direkt durchs Salz zu jagen 

Die 2000km hab ich schnell und ich finde es auch gar nicht schlimm,  so steigert es  nur die Vorfreude auf die volle Leistung 
Was habt Ihr für Winterreifen drauf? Fahre gerade Michelin Pilot Alpin PA4 die ich zum ersten mal auf einem Auto haben und bin positiv überrascht, war heute streckenweise schon leicht frostig auf der Strasse 
und der Reifen haftet super.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2017)

ContiWinterContact 850 P. Sind echt top von Grip her aber man muss aufpassen das man die im trockenen nicht in 1000km komplett in Stücke reißt.


----------



## enta (9. Dezember 2017)

Haha, ja so reifen kenne ich.
Wie bei den Toyo T1S früher, unfassbar guter Grip, aber auch nach einer Saison durch.
Ich glaub auf meinem alten hatte ich contis  und die waren deutlich schlechter als die Michelin.
Waren jetzt aber glaube auch nicht gerade die Topmodelle.

Oder warns Pirelli? Ich weis es nichtmehr 

Hey habt ihr schon mal einen driftkurs gemacht?
Ich hab mal einen drift/Fahrsicherheitskurs gemacht bei denen alle mit subaru wrx sti gefahren sind,
will aber im Frühling/Sommer mit dem eigenen Auto einen Kurs machen.

Jemand erfahrungswerte dazu?
Hab gesehn gibt wohl ganz gute bei Hockenheim und am Nürburgring, ist beides nicht sonderlich weit von mir aus.


----------



## Pommesbunker (9. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ContiWinterContact 850 P. Sind echt top von Grip her aber man muss aufpassen das man die im trockenen nicht in 1000km komplett in Stücke reißt.


Hab jetzt die 860 drauf, und muss sagen auf Schnee/Matsch haften die wirklich gut.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns (Rheinland) fiel letzte Nacht auch viel Schnee. Konnte auch nicht widerstehen. Bin also um 23:00 ins Bergische gefahren. Fast vergessen, dass das so viel Spaß machen kann.
Vor mir setzte einer seine schöne C-Klasse in einer Linkskurve in die Ampel. Blöder Moment, aber einfach lustig anzuschauen. ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Dezember 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die 860 drauf, und muss sagen auf Schnee/Matsch haften die wirklich gut.


Die habe ich auch drauf. Super Reifen, nur bei Nässe auf der Autobahn hört man ein pfeifenähnliches Geräusch. Das liegt sicherlich am Profil. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch drauf. Super Reifen, nur bei Nässe auf der Autobahn hört man ein pfeifenähnliches Geräusch. Das liegt sicherlich am Profil.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Oder das einer falschrum montiert ist.  Die 860er sind laufrichtungsgebunden, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Oder das einer falschrum montiert ist.


Sie sind korrekt montiert. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die 860er sind laufrichtungsgebunden, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab.


Da liegst du richtig. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Dezember 2017)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch drauf. Super Reifen, nur bei Nässe auf der Autobahn hört man ein pfeifenähnliches Geräusch. Das liegt sicherlich am Profil.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Da ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen , muss ich mal mehr drauf achten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2017)

Ähm, gibts überhaupt WR ohne Laufrichtungsbindung?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Dezember 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Da ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen , muss ich mal mehr drauf achten.


Wenn dein auto besser gedämmt ist als das von Pseudoephedrin, dann wirst du vermutlich nicht viel hören.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, gibts überhaupt WR ohne Laufrichtungsbindung?


Die cargo-reifen auf meinem firmen-transporter  sollten laufrichtungsfrei sein (hab sie noch nicht selbst um gesteckt, da ganz neu) und die davor, vom werk, waren es glaub ich auch.

Ich bekomme aber als nächstes erstmal arbeit mit den sommerreifen. Hätte gerne wieder 225er in 17 zoll und die müssen min. 650kg radlast ab können. (mehr ist besser) Am aller besten wäre etwas wie meine jetzigen werks-felgen, nur in 225er breite und schon für den caddy zugelassen. Diese dinger gehen fast in richtung "unzerstörbar" was auch gut so ist, wenn ich mal wieder über diverse feldwege fahre.


----------



## Pommesbunker (10. Dezember 2017)

Also meine 18" tragen 725kg, ist das sonst so selten zu finden?

Liegt vermutlich bei denen auch daran, dass sie auch aufm A8 verbaut wurden.


----------



## janni851 (10. Dezember 2017)

@Klutten: du hattest doch mal gesagt als der Astra H von meinem Bruder den Motorschaden hatte, dass man die Wassertemperatur im BC hätte abfragen können. Mein Astra K hat ja jetzt wieder eine Anzeige für die Wassertemperatur, damit wäre das ja gelöst. 

Kennst du eine Möglichkeit um bei dem Fahrzeug die Öltemperatur abzufragen? Außer der Restöllebensdauer finde ich nämlich nichts im BC.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2017)

Die Wassertemperaturanzeigen in den aktuellen Autos sind reiner Humbug.
Die sind so programmiert dass sie bei 60°C in die Mitte springen und auch bei 90°C noch genau an der selben Stelle stehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2017)

Ok, war jetzt eher bei PKW


----------



## janni851 (10. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperaturanzeigen in den aktuellen Autos sind reiner Humbug.
> Die sind so programmiert dass sie bei 60°C in die Mitte springen und auch bei 90°C noch genau an der selben Stelle stehen.



Verlassen tu ich mich da nicht drauf. Ich schaue immer das ich 10-15 Kilometer gefahren bin bevor es drauf geht. Aber das Öl würde mich da doch interessieren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, gibts überhaupt WR ohne Laufrichtungsbindung?


Ca. 50% der Reifen hat keine Laufrichtung. Es gibt sogar welche da ist es komplett egal wie man die montiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Habe ich das überlesen, oder hat hier keiner bemerkt, dass es um ein M-Modell zu gehen scheint? Da ist die Einfahrkontrolle nun mal Pflichtprogramm und teilweise wird auch da erst die komplette Leistung freigeschaltet. Danach gibt es die normalen Intervalle und gut ist.



Naja, im 2er gibt es ja keinen M Motor, denke mal dass die Einfahrkontrolle da auch wegfällt.
Falls es die doch gibt, dann versucht BMW dem Käufer wohl das Gefühl vom  „echten M Motor“ zu vermitteln


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ca. 50% der Reifen hat keine Laufrichtung. Es gibt sogar welche da ist es komplett egal wie man die montiert.


Hm, dann fahre ich wohl die falschen Autos, un sowas zu kennen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2017)

Es schneit hier schon seit 3 Stunden.  Der S3 ist jetzt offiziell angeschneit worden. 

Lässt sich im Moment hier leider nicht so gut fahren, weil überall leicht Eis unterm Schnee ist. Die Leute fahren 20 km/h, obwohl man locker 80 bis 100km/h fahren kann ohne Probleme.  Auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke sind 2 Autos ineinander gerutscht am steilen Bergstück. Hatten wahrscheinlich die billigsten Müllreifen drauf, die es gab. Hab dann nen U-Turn gemacht und bin den Berg wieder raufgeballert.  Das ist saumäßig schwer, weil Audi keine mechanische Handbremse mehr eingebaut hat oder als extra anbietet.  

Das ESP ist Audi echt gut gelungen.
ESP Sport bewirkt das er bis ca. 35° Driftwinkel gar nicht stabilisierend eingreift. Traktionskontrolle ist nur für rechts/links Verteilung aktiv. Man kann locker Tacho 150 bei GPS 50 erzielen. Macht zwar keinen Sinn mit so viel Wheelspin zu fahren aber möglich ist es.
ESP off off bewirkt das er gar nicht mehr stabilisierend eingreift. Traktionskontrolle ist quasi nur noch sehr spät aktiv. Vortrieb ist geringer als in ESP Sport.

Für enge Ecken und show drifts ist ESP off off gut aber wenn es richtig flott um die Ecke gehen soll, lieber ESP Sport aus meiner Sicht. Schon vor Ende der Kurve gradestellen und das letzte Stück der Kurve unter voll Power rausziehen. 

Ich muss man gucken ob ich da nen paar 145er Schneereifen oder sowas in der Art für bekomme. Die 225er sind für Nass und Trocken echt gut aber für Schnee eher Semi-optimal.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Dezember 2017)

Tse, bei Schnee brauchts Heckantrieb. 
So macht das Driften jedenfalls wesentlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Dezember 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Also meine 18" tragen 725kg, ist das sonst so selten zu finden?


Nur ich will 17 zoll. So gut ist die federung eines caddy nun auch nicht, das sie bei 18 zoll noch halbwegs komfort gewährleisten kann. Außerdem muß die aufnahme passen, weil 5-loch ist irgendwie nicht gleich 5-loch.
Dazu kommt noch das problem, das ich für caddy noch nix zugelassenes gefunden hab. (max. mit 215er bereifung) Bis jetzt hab ich nur heraus gefunden, das hinten die schiebetüren "das maß der dinge" sind. Wenn die voll öffnen und nicht am reifen an ecken sollte es wohl hin hauen.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Leute fahren 20 km/h, obwohl man locker 80 bis 100km/h fahren kann ohne Probleme.


Irgendwoher kenne ich das... 


> Das ist saumäßig schwer, weil die Penner bei Audi keine mechanische Handbremse mehr eingebaut haben oder als extra anbieten.


Irgendetwas ist immer 


DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Tse, bei Schnee brauchts Heckantrieb.
> So macht das Driften jedenfalls wesentlich mehr Spaß.


Dann fahr mal allrad. Da schleudert es nicht nur, sondern du hast sogar noch vortrieb.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Dezember 2017)

Endlich Schnee leider nur 20cm aber wird schon hoffe ich.
Also mit 3.2 l 4x4 und H-58%:F-42% ALLE elektronischenfahrunterstützungen komplett AUS (bis auf ABS^^)macht schnee schon spaß.
 Naja.. eigentlich wartet man die meisten Winter mit Schlüssel in der Hand bis die ersten Schneeflocken fallen und Panik unter den Autfahrern verbreiten.
Damit diese blöden Panikfahrer Fahrer wech sind. Ist das nicht schön wenn der tacho bei 80 -100 ist aber man eigentlich fast steht..., oder dreht einen 20m großen Kreis/elypse^^.
Das störende sind immer die anderen Autofahrer, und dann noch diese "großen bösen doofen" Schneedecken Zerstörer- Spielverderber, die Geschmacksverstärker auf die Straße schmeißen..

Schnee Schnee Schnee Schneeeee Schneeeeeee SCHNEEEEE. (nicht nur Optisch schön)

1000. Beitrag^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal allrad. Da schleudert es nicht nur, sondern du hast sogar noch vortrieb.



Hör mir auf mit Allrad und quer fahren, zumindest wenn unterschiedlicher Reibwert auf der Straße.
Vorhin beim Bekannten mitgefahren und mit dem hinteren Seitenteil keine 5cm vor einem Baum stehengeblieben, Wurzel sei dank


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal allrad. Da schleudert es nicht nur, sondern du hast sogar noch vortrieb.


Der letzte Wagen mit Allrad, den ich fahren durfte, hatte Stollenreifen und wog 2,7 Tonnen. Der fuhr selbst bei Schnee im Gelände wie auf Schienen.
Leider musste ich den Wolf nach 6 Monaten wieder abgeben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Dezember 2017)

Stollenreifen haben fast keinen Grip auf Schnee.  Was meist du wie der mit Winterreifen gefahren wär! 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit Allrad und quer fahren,  zumindest wenn unterschiedlicher Reibwert auf der Straße.
> Vorhin beim Bekannten mitgefahren und mit dem hinteren Seitenteil keine 5cm vor einem Baum stehengeblieben, Wurzel sei dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist daran schlimm?  Immer genug Gas das er nicht pendelt.


----------



## Riverna (10. Dezember 2017)

So die neuen Sättel für die Hinterachse vom Subaru sind auch da. Hab sie heute mal eingebaut... jetzt fahre ich 326mm x 30mm auf der Vorderachse und 316mm x 20mm an der Hinterachse. Vorher waren es 293mm/24mm und 290mm/18mm. 
Ich muss zugeben das ich beim Fahren bisher aber kaum bis keinen Unterschied bemerke, jedoch bin ich da auch nur die Vorderachse mit den größeren Scheiben gefahren. Bin nächstes Jahr mal gespannt...

Der Lexus hat die Woche auch paar neue Sachen bekommen. Eine neue Hinterachse samt Lager (da die Hinterachse recht angefressen war), neue Querlenker an der Vorderachse, neue Zündkerzen, Pollen und Luftfilter, Bremsflüssigkeit, 4 neue ABS Sensoren und 2 neue Antriebswellen hinten (die ABS Ringe haben sich abgescherrt und somit hat das ABS angefahren zu spinnen), neue Bremsscheiben vorne und 4 Windabweiser für die Scheiben, sowie neue Handbremsbacken. Der Wagen fährt sich nun wie ein ganz anderes Fahrzeug.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Stollenreifen haben fast keinen Grip auf Schnee.  Was meist du wie der mit Winterreifen gefahren wär!


Sag das unserer Verteidigungsministerin. 
Ne, die waren bei Schnee top. Da konnte man sich wirklich nicht beklagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ist daran schlimm?  Immer genug Gas das er nicht pendelt.



Tat er nicht. Das lief folgendermaßen ab:
- Am Eingang der Kurve Grip, Vollgas, leichtes Untersteuern dann Heck raus, rutscht über alle 4, zu viel Geschwindigkeit für zu wenig Grip (da Schnee+Eis), Baum kommt näher und dann zwei Personen die gleichzeitig die Luft anhalten bis zum Stillstand keine 5cm vor‘m Baum


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Dezember 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Da ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen , muss ich mal mehr drauf achten.


Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen. 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn dein auto besser gedämmt ist als das von Pseudoephedrin, dann wirst du vermutlich nicht viel hören.


Wäre denkbar. Da ich prinzipiell jeden Floh husten höre, werde ich bei Gelegenheit meine Beifahrer fragen, ob diese ebenfalls etwas hören. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Dezember 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit Allrad und quer fahren, zumindest wenn unterschiedlicher Reibwert auf der Straße.
> Vorhin beim Bekannten mitgefahren und mit dem hinteren Seitenteil keine 5cm vor einem Baum stehengeblieben, Wurzel sei dank





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Tat er nicht. Das lief folgendermaßen ab:
> - Am Eingang der Kurve Grip, Vollgas, leichtes Untersteuern dann Heck raus, rutscht über alle 4, zu viel Geschwindigkeit für zu wenig Grip (da Schnee+Eis), Baum kommt näher und dann zwei Personen die gleichzeitig die Luft anhalten bis zum Stillstand keine 5cm vor‘m Baum



Zu wenig Power oder Talent( nicht böse gemeint nur Spaß )
mhh wars ein BMW?
BMW´s "Allrad"-Technik ist leider nicht sonderlich ausgereift. Der "Hampelmann"(mit Schnur) in der Werbung zeigt eigentlich genau das Problemm bei Untergründen Ohne/mit Wenig Reibung.
Schon allein der kleine Mini und der X3  "Allrad" von 2. Arbeitskollegen haben auf der Betriebsversammlung gezeigt was BMW macht wenn 2 Reifen Freidrehen-- Sie Drehen... aber die anderen 2 nicht^^

Wichtig bei Schnee ist Fuss von der Bremse 
Wenn das hintere Seitenteil Richtung Baum geht - Keine angst vorm Gaspedal das kann mehr als die Bremse bei Glätte. Deshalb können viel auch nicht driften obwohl sie vielleicht sogar heckantrieb oder Überwiegen heck haben. 
Wenn man gerade rutscht und panik bekommt oder es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt kann man auch noch den Rückwärtsgan Maltretieren.
Ich bin Gestern erst vom Obersten Parkdeck die Abfahrt Vorwärts im Rückwärtsgang runter gefahren. Weil das Auto schon im Stand gerutstscht ist (Gummietrer Bodenbelag)

Bei Einfahrt in das Parkhaus war es ein Bild für die Götter hab mir das ne ganze Zeit angeguckt. dar war ne 10cm Hohe kannte Mercedes/BMW Heck in diesem fall....viel Angst ..ein Bild für die Götter. und dann wollen sie die Kannte voller elan hoch und die Elektronik regelt bei schlupf den reifen auf null und keiner checkt es...VDC(bei mir) Aus! Elektronik hilft bei nicht bindigen Böden nicht. Oder die Auffahrten sogar mit Front Antrieb. Erst mit Panik gaaaaanz langsam hoch oben aus Angst vor der Brüstung kurz Fuss vom Gas und schon stehen sie da.
Beim Automat. ist es ja oft so das sie Schon Rollen wenn der Fuss von der Bremse genommen wird damit allein kann man ohne Schlupf da hoch.

Ich liebe den Winter.
Wie war der Witz mit den beiden Schneeflocken die Urlaub machen?... Eine will da hin wo´s kalt ist. Die andere nach Deutschland Panik verbreiten...


----------



## enta (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich dachte ja immer zwischen der 8 gang Sportautomatik und dem 7 Gang DKG ist kaum ein Unterschied zu spüren,
aber das ist doch ganz was anderes.
Mal abgesehn von den etwas schnelleren Schaltzeiten, fühlt sich das DKG echt viel mechanischer und analoger an.

So rein aus Komfort Sicht ist die Sportautomatik schon ne ecke gleichmäßiger und geschmeidiger,
aber das DKG schafft das man sich irgendwie verbundener mit dem Auto fühlt.

Ist mir gestern im Schnee aufgefallen, wenn man da mit dem DKG nen Gang reinknallt, kommt sofort der Arsch geflogen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Zu wenig Power oder Talent( nicht böse gemeint nur Spaß )



180ps V6, reicht eigentlich auf Schnee, Erfahrung hift dir auf Eis halt wenig 



Lonemaster schrieb:


> mhh wars ein BMW?
> BMW´s "Allrad"-Technik ist leider nicht sonderlich ausgereift. Der  "Hampelmann"(mit Schnur) in der Werbung zeigt eigentlich genau das  Problemm bei Untergründen Ohne/mit Wenig Reibung.



Nee, A6 Allroad.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Schon allein der kleine Mini und der X3  "Allrad" von 2. Arbeitskollegen  haben auf der Betriebsversammlung gezeigt was BMW macht wenn 2 Reifen  Freidrehen-- Sie Drehen... aber die anderen 2 nicht^^



Dann hatte der X-Drive ne Macke. Normal regelt der sowas sehr gut weg, teilweise besser als der Audi Quattro, da das Torsen in dem Fall gar keine Kraft verteilen kann.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Wichtig bei Schnee ist Fuss von der Bremse
> Wenn das hintere Seitenteil Richtung Baum geht - Keine angst vorm  Gaspedal das kann mehr als die Bremse bei Glätte. Deshalb können viel  auch nicht driften obwohl sie vielleicht sogar heckantrieb oder  Überwiegen heck haben.



Bei Vollgas wäre man untersteuernd im nächsten Baum gelandet, war halt extrem glatt und sind über alle 4 räder nach außen gerutscht.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Bei Einfahrt in das Parkhaus war es ein Bild für die Götter hab mir das  ne ganze Zeit angeguckt. dar war ne 10cm Hohe kannte Mercedes/BMW Heck  in diesem fall....viel Angst ..ein Bild für die Götter. und dann wollen  sie die Kannte voller elan hoch und die Elektronik regelt bei schlupf  den reifen auf null und keiner checkt es...VDC(bei mir) Aus! Elektronik  hilft bei nicht bindigen Böden nicht. Oder die Auffahrten sogar mit  Front Antrieb. Erst mit Panik gaaaaanz langsam hoch oben aus Angst vor  der Brüstung kurz Fuss vom Gas und schon stehen sie da.
> Beim Automat. ist es ja oft so das sie Schon Rollen wenn der Fuss von  der Bremse genommen wird damit allein kann man ohne Schlupf da hoch.



Dafür gibt es bei BMW die DTC, dosiert den Schlupf perfekt.



enta schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja immer zwischen der 8 gang  Sportautomatik und dem 7 Gang DKG ist kaum ein Unterschied zu spüren,
> aber das ist doch ganz was anderes.
> Mal abgesehn von den etwas schnelleren Schaltzeiten, fühlt sich das DKG echt viel mechanischer und analoger an.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen, fahre quasi das selbe DKG in meinem 35er 
Das einzig nervige ist teilweise das leicht verzögerte Anfahren und rangieren.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2017)

Das DKG ist ja auch direkt mit dem Motor verbunden während es die Automatik (bevor die Überbrückungskupplung zuschlägt) nicht ist.
Für Fahren (nicht Rutschen) ist letzteres allerdings besser.
Und ein anständiges ESP (nicht die alte Antischlupfregelung!) bringt einen auch bei Schnee (nicht Eis) besser vorwärts als ohne Unterstützung.
Nur muss man halt auf dem Gas bleiben. Die Meisten machen den Fehler und gehen vom Gas wenn die Regelung loslegt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Dezember 2017)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der letzte Wagen mit Allrad, den ich fahren durfte, hatte Stollenreifen und wog 2,7 Tonnen. Der fuhr selbst bei Schnee im Gelände wie auf Schienen.
> Leider musste ich den Wolf nach 6 Monaten wieder abgeben.


Ich glaub der hatte auch zu wenig PS zum driften. 
Ich bin jedenfalls ganz froh, das ich den nicht fahren mußte. Da hätte ich nur den kasernen-kommandant durch die gegend chauffieren müssen. (LKW wäre bei mir ideal gewesen-> das wären glaub ich 8 wochen urlaub geworden )


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Vorhin beim Bekannten mitgefahren und mit dem hinteren Seitenteil keine 5cm vor einem Baum stehengeblieben, Wurzel sei dank


Für die fähigkeiten des fahrers hattet ihr wohl das falsche testgelände. 


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Tat er nicht. Das lief folgendermaßen ab:
> - Am Eingang der Kurve Grip, Vollgas, leichtes Untersteuern dann Heck raus, rutscht über alle 4, zu viel Geschwindigkeit für zu wenig Grip (da Schnee+Eis), Baum kommt näher und dann zwei Personen die gleichzeitig die Luft anhalten bis zum Stillstand keine 5cm vor‘m Baum


Pffff... Luft angehalten wird nur, wenn der baum auf der eigenen seite ist und man nicht selbst hinterm steuer sitzt. 


Lonemaster schrieb:


> Zu wenig Power oder Talent( nicht böse gemeint nur Spaß )
> mhh wars ein BMW?
> BMW´s "Allrad"-Technik ist leider nicht sonderlich ausgereift. Der "Hampelmann"(mit Schnur) in der Werbung zeigt eigentlich genau das Problemm bei Untergründen Ohne/mit Wenig Reibung.
> Schon allein der kleine Mini und der X3  "Allrad" von 2. Arbeitskollegen haben auf der Betriebsversammlung gezeigt was BMW macht wenn 2 Reifen Freidrehen-- Sie Drehen... aber die anderen 2 nicht^^


Gibts bei BMW keine Elektronische Diff-Sperre? Das es keine "harte", mechanische sperre gibt ist mir ja klar, aber das elektronik-gedöns muß es doch geben zumal es nix kostet. (macht das ESP gleich mit)


> Ich liebe den Winter.
> Wie war der Witz mit den beiden Schneeflocken die Urlaub machen?... Eine will da hin wo´s kalt ist. Die andere nach Deutschland Panik verbreiten...



Damit hast du meinen miesen tag heute gerettet.


----------



## enta (11. Dezember 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen, fahre quasi das selbe DKG in meinem 35er
> Das einzig nervige ist teilweise das leicht verzögerte Anfahren und rangieren.



Ja das fällt mir auch zzt. extrem auf.
Habe eine unfassbar steile crappy zufahrt zu meiner TG und muss super langsam und gefühlvoll rangieren.
Das war vorher deutlich einfacher, jetzt muss man echt sau vorsichtig mit dem gaspedal sein teilweise auch schnell reagieren, weil er eher mal n tick zurück
rollt.

Aber dafür fühlt es sich viel mehr nach Sportwagen an und das ist auch gut so 

Komischerweise war das DSG in meinem Golf 6 R dem Sportautomatik Getriebe viel ähnlicher als es dem DKG ist.
Ist doch prinzipiell die selbe technik oder?

Bin was die auto technik betrifft nicht sonderlich bewandert


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2017)

Zwei Dinge solltest du beachten:
1)Oft gibt es ein deaktivierbares Autohold was bei Stillstand die Handbremse anzieht. Das Lösen beim Anfahren gibt dann natürlich gerne einen Hopser.
2)Das Kriechen eines Wandlers gibt es bei einen DKG(allgemein, egal wie der Markenname nun sein mag) prinzipbedingt nicht. Kann man zwar simulieren indem man die Kupplung schleifen lässt, aber besonders materialfreundlich ist das nicht und wird daher nur in begrenztem Umfang eingesetzt.

Wobei es DKGs mit Nasskupplungen und mit Trockenkupplungen gibt. Letzteres ist nochmal schlechter zum Kriechen, aber die für große Motoren sind eigentlich immer nass.


----------



## enta (11. Dezember 2017)

Ja kriechen ist das was ich ein wenig vermisse 
Mein Auto hat noch eine "oldschool" handbremse, glaube nicht das die zusätzlich elektronisch geregelt werden kann, es sei denn es gibt 2.
Ist ganz interessant, wenn ich nur wenig Gefälle habe rollt er leicht, bei starkem Gefälle steht er fest.

Aber ist nicht wild, ist wegen der tricky Zufahrt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber werde den Dreh schnell raus haben.
Ansonsten fühlt sich das Getriebe echt gut an, bin mal gespannt wie es später und ordentlich Last ist.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2017)

Autohold kann man über das ESP Steuergerät machen. Wie die Handbremse ansonsten aussieht hat damit nix zu tun.
Das bei dir klingt aber "nur" nach Berganfahrhilfe. (Einfach nur ausgekuppelt würde das Auto ja rückwärts rollen statt zu stehen).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Für die fähigkeiten des fahrers hattet ihr wohl das falsche testgelände.



Gab halt zu dem Zeitpunkt nix besseres 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Pffff... Luft angehalten wird nur, wenn der baum auf der eigenen seite ist und man nicht selbst hinterm steuer sitzt.



Was auf mich zutraf 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gibts bei BMW keine Elektronische Diff-Sperre? Das es keine "harte", mechanische sperre gibt ist mir ja klar, aber das elektronik-gedöns muß es doch geben zumal es nix kostet. (macht das ESP gleich mit)



Doch, natürlich gibt es das. Funktioniert soweit ich weiß eigentlich auch immer ganz gut.

Heute kam bei uns übrigens nochmal ordentlich was an Schnee runter und 90% der Autofahrer waren mal wieder völlig überfordert.
Ich kann aber sagen, dass der aktuelle 5er (G31) sich wirklich wunderbar im Schnee fahren lässt, Traktion ist auch sehr gut.
Das DSC und die DTC sind nochmal deutlich besser abgestimmt als beim Vorgänger F11.


----------



## HordyH (11. Dezember 2017)

Warum ist TBF gesperrt?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich glaub der hatte auch zu wenig PS zum driften.
> Ich bin jedenfalls ganz froh, das ich den nicht fahren mußte. Da hätte ich nur den kasernen-kommandant durch die gegend chauffieren müssen. (LKW wäre bei mir ideal gewesen-> das wären glaub ich 8 wochen urlaub geworden )


Dann warst du in der falschen Einheit. Ich war mindestens die halbe Zeit allein unterwegs. 

Man konnte mit dem Gefährt in der Kurzversion schon Spaß haben, aber natürlich fuhr der fast wie ein LKW an. Klang ja auch so. Dafür ging aber auch jede Steigung, unabhängig vom Untergrund, wenn man die kürzere Übersetzung fürs Gelände nahm.


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Warum ist TBF gesperrt?



Ist glaub nicht das erste mal ^^


Ich hab die Rechnung von der Autogarage bekommen. 500.- günstiger als der Kostenvoranschlag


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Dezember 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> .....
> 180ps V6, reicht eigentlich auf Schnee, Erfahrung hift dir auf Eis halt wenig
> Dann hatte der X-Drive ne Macke. Normal regelt der sowas sehr gut weg, teilweise besser als der Audi Quattro, da das Torsen in dem Fall gar keine Kraft verteilen kann.
> Bei Vollgas wäre man untersteuernd im nächsten Baum gelandet, war halt extrem glatt und sind über alle 4 räder nach außen gerutscht.
> Dafür gibt es bei BMW die DTC, dosiert den Schlupf perfekt.....



Doch Erfahrung hilft auch auf Eis weiter

Beide der X3 Und der Mini allrad?? Beide kaufen alle 3-4 jahre Neu
Es gibt bei jedem Allradsystem in bestimmten Situationen auch schwächen. BMW kann eben Schlechter mit verschiedenen Griffigkeit an den 4 Räder nicht Optimal umgehen. BMW versucht ja auch das Größtenteils Elektronisch zu regeln. Und das klappt bei Gleichmäßiger Griffigkeit(Reibwerten) besser bei denen. Wenn 2 oder mehr Räder frei drehen stößt X drive in Vielen Fällen an seine Grenzen.
Dafür ist es Konfortabler zu fahren, als so mancher Quattro oder 4-Matic. Systeme wie zum Beispiel mein AF80 mit Torsen-C drehen einfach Stumpf wenn die Elektonik aus ist und regeln dann erst im nächsten moment Mechanisch auf das/die Räder mit Grip/was weniger Schlupf aufweißt- das ist nicht immer klug aber Hilft manchmal. Wenns ganz glatt ist drehen alle Systeme im Kreis^^
Ich war nicht dabei und kluge Sprüche kann ein Aussenstehender wie ich immer machen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Mein Auto hat noch eine "oldschool" handbremse, glaube nicht das die zusätzlich elektronisch geregelt werden kann, es sei denn es gibt 2.


Die handbremse selber nicht, aber, wie Olstyle schon schrieb, der normale bremsen-kreislauf.
Für deine handbremse wurde bestimmt ein ganz normaler seilzug verwendet, wie bei mir auch. (bei rallye-autos ist die hydraulisch, wobei die hydraulik-leitung der normalen bremse durch den handbremshebel "geschleift" wird)


> Ist ganz interessant, wenn ich nur wenig Gefälle habe rollt er leicht, bei starkem Gefälle steht er fest.


Das verhalten liegt aber am fahrer. Die anfahrhilfe benötigt, zumindest bei VW, einen gewissen mindest-druck auf der bremse um an zu springen. Wenn du also eine sachte steigung hast, dann trete im stand mal kurz richtig auf die bremse und das auto wird dich für die üblichen 2 sek (oder wie lang die bei deinem fahrzeug auch immer hält) an ort und stelle fest nageln.


----------



## enta (12. Dezember 2017)

Ah gut zu wissen, dass probier ich gleich mal aus, dankeschön.
Geht aber schon besser jetzt, ist eine kurze Umgewöhnungsphase, bin die ersten Wochen immer ultra vorsichtig mit neuen Autos, dass legt sich


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2017)

Gibt ein kleines Update am Subaru


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2017)

Die gelben Lampen werden es nicht sein, sonst wäre die Motorhaube wohl nicht offen. Erklär das einem Dummen wie mir. Ich seh nix.


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2017)

Doch genau die sind es  Motorhaube war nur offen, weil ich die Batterie wieder eingebaut hatte.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2017)

Ach so. Sieht gut aus.  Wie ist das Licht damit, im Vergleich zur Serie?


----------



## Riverna (12. Dezember 2017)

Bin damit noch noch nicht gefahren, da ich Fernlicht und Nebelscheinwerfer eh nie benutze wird es auch dauern bis ich dazu etwas sagen kann.


----------



## Amibobo (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread: Dashcam gesucht, die nicht runterfällt*

Guten Abend Forum,

nachdem meine 40,- Euro Dashcam ein Fehlkauf war die Frage ans Forum, ob es empfehlenswerte Dashcams gibt?

Meine Wünsche:
- Die Dashcam soll dauerhaft an der Scheibe bleiben (ein Hauptproblem bei meiner bisherigen) oder am Armaturenbrett (Ford Focus) zu befestigen sein
- Auflösung: Full-HD @ 60fps oder besser
- Auch bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen / Nacht gute Aufnahmen
- Gerichtsverwertbar: Loop-Aufnahme, d.h. Überschreiben der Aufnahmen außer manuelle Sicherung (Taste wird gedrückt) bzw. G-Sensor spricht an
- Aufnahmestempel zur Auswertung
- Daten auslesbar auf PC oder mit SD-Karte
- Stromversorgung über Zigarettenanzünder (bin Pendler, fahre einfach 1 Std.)

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Tips und Ratschläge!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Captn (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Auto-Thread: Dashcam gesucht, die nicht runterfällt*



Amibobo schrieb:


> Guten Abend Forum,
> 
> nachdem meine 40,- Euro Dashcam ein Fehlkauf war die Frage ans Forum, ob es empfehlenswerte Dashcams gibt?
> 
> ...


Ich hab eine OnDash D2 von Vantrue drin. Hat mich letztes Jahr um die 100 Euro gekostet. Stempel in Form von einer eigenen Zeichenkette, sowie Datum, Uhrzeit und Geschwindigkeit kann man manuell einstellen. Ne extra Taste für Nachtaufnahmen hat sie auch (einmal aktivieren und es bleibt aktiv). Die Kamera kannst du entweder direkt per USB am PC anschließen oder du liest die SD-Karte seperat aus. Für's i-Tüpfelchen kannst du noch nen GPS-Modul für afaik 15 Euro kaufen, welches an die Halterung gesteckt wird. Dann kann man sich auch die Geschwindigkeit anzeigen lassen. Einziges Manko: 1080p läuft nur mit 30Hz...weshalb ich 720p@60Hz laufen lasse. 30Hz läuft mir da schlicht zu zäh. Die Kamera läuft bei mir im Loop (also bei vollem Speicher wird der erste Eintrag überschrieben und so weiter und so fort). G-Sensor hat das Ding auch. Dafür werden dann auch extra Dateien in einem anderen Ordner angelegt. Da ich den Zigarettenanzünder für's Laden meines Telefons nehme, hab ich den Adpater an den Taschenlampensockel in meinem Handschuhfach angeschlossen (Für irgendwas sinnvolles musste das ja her ^^). Aber du hast ja deinen Zigarettenanzünder schon vorher für die Kamera genutzt. 
So das war jetzt aber auch genug Werbung. Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Teil und musste es bisher auch nicht zum Beweis heranziehen. Wobei ich schon oft genug Situationen hatte, bei denen mir das Ding sicher geholfen hätte, wenn ich nicht für die anderen mitgedacht hätte.

Anderes Thema: Hab jetzt angefangen Bluetooth nachzurüsten. Die Telefonhalterung aus der Mittelarmlehne auszubauen und tauschen war ja nen Klacks. Aber morgen muss ich das komplette Auto auseinandernehmen, um das Steuergerät einzubauen und anzuschließen. So sehr ich meinen E39 schätze, aber was man sich da beim Touring gedacht hat, klingt nach einer unnötigen Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Dezember 2017)

@Amibobo, wenns bisschen mehr kosten darf schau dir die Thinkware Dinger an.
Hab im Auto meiner Frau die f770 verbaut.
Bei Bedarf gibts mehr Infos zum Wochenende. Atm etwas schlecht da ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## enta (13. Dezember 2017)

Soll angeblich heute Abend wieder schneien, hätte schon lust noch ein wenig zu driften


----------



## keinnick (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich war vorhin tanken und danach wollte ich direkt mal den Reifendruck prüfen. Das war kostenlos, aber damit Luft raus kommt, hätte ich  einen Euro einwerfen sollen.  Ist das neu? Das habe ich noch nie gesehen, wobei ich vorher auch nie an dieser Tanke (Shell) war.

Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass das an einigen Tankstellen schon länger so ist: Esso kassiert extra fur Reifen-Luft: Um diese Tankstellen mache ich einen Bogen - FOCUS Online


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Dezember 2017)

HordyH schrieb:


> Warum ist TBF gesperrt?


Ich war wegen "Beleidigung" gesperrt. 



Amibobo schrieb:


> Guten Abend Forum,
> 
> nachdem meine 40,- Euro Dashcam ein Fehlkauf war die Frage ans Forum, ob es empfehlenswerte Dashcams gibt?
> 
> ...


Ich habe diese hier Dashcam Vico-Opia 2 mit neuem Ambarella A12 fur: Amazon.de: Elektronik und den Vorgänger davon im Einsatz. Absolut top und das beste Bild bei Nacht. 
Als SD-Karte Samsung microSDXC EVO 2017 128GB Kit Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Samsung microSDXC EVO+ 128GB Kit Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Zocker24 (13. Dezember 2017)

Wenn die Anlage gut ist, Zahl ich gern 1€ hier hast teilweise echt scheiß Zeug, Ventil hält nicht, usw


----------



## dsdenni (13. Dezember 2017)

Jap, kenne ich. Wobei die immer zügig getauscht werden/ich die 2. Station dann benutze^^


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich denk nie unterwegs dran und machs dann immer mit der guten Fahrradpumpe 

Spaß im Schnee hatte ich auch schon  nen paar Runden, doch rutschiger als gedacht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Spaß im Schnee hatte ich auch schon  nen paar Runden, doch rutschiger als gedacht.


... und ich werde langsam aber sicher neidisch auf alle die schnee haben! Wenn die wolken bei uns sind, sind die immer schon leer oder es ist zu warm. Das geht mir auf`n  s...


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2017)

Thema Schnee und Eis: Hat hier jemand Empfehlungen was Schneeketten an geht?


----------



## aloha84 (13. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... und ich werde langsam aber sicher neidisch auf alle die schnee haben! Wenn die wolken bei uns sind, sind die immer schon leer oder es ist zu warm. Das geht mir auf`n  s...



Ich hab 23 Jahre im Harz gewohnt.
Ich vermisse den Schnee auf meinem täglichen Arbeitswege 0.
Und jeder der rutschigen Untergrund cool oder lustig findet, dem wünsche ich mal eine tolle Rutschpartie auf Blitzeis bei einer abfallenden Straße von mehr als 15% und darauf folgender Kurve inklusive Abhang.
Da merkt man nämlich das Auto, Reifen und Fahrkönnen NICHTS bringen.....sondern nur Glück, eine Lücke im Eis ODER vorausschauendes und vorsichtiges Fahren.

PS: Nichts gegen dich turrican.....aber vorhergehende comments (nicht von dir !) sorgen manchmal dafür, dass ich mich Frage ob alle hier eine Fahrschule besucht haben.

Grüße


----------



## Captn (13. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin tanken und danach wollte ich direkt mal den Reifendruck prüfen. Das war kostenlos, aber damit Luft raus kommt, hätte ich  einen Euro einwerfen sollen.  Ist das neu? Das habe ich noch nie gesehen, wobei ich vorher auch nie an dieser Tanke (Shell) war.
> 
> Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass das an einigen Tankstellen schon länger so ist: Esso kassiert extra fur Reifen-Luft: Um diese Tankstellen mache ich einen Bogen - FOCUS Online


Hmm, hab ich hier noch net gesehen, aber ich tanke auch nie bei Shell. Entweder gehe ich immer bei Jet tanken oder zu ein paar freien, bei denen ich weiß, dass der Sprit günstig ist und da habe ich das noch nie erlebt; selbst bei Aral nicht. Da fahre ich aber auch nur ran, wenn's ziemlich knapp wird zur nächsten Tanke.  
Ich bin nur im Frühjahr fast durchgedreht, weil se bei Aral nen Euro für'n Staubsauger wollten und ich nicht dran gedacht habe. :/





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ... und ich werde langsam aber sicher neidisch auf alle die schnee haben! Wenn die wolken bei uns sind, sind die immer schon leer oder es ist zu warm. Das geht mir auf`n  s...


Joa, hier schneit's jeden zweiten Tag wie blöde, aber es bleibt nix liegen, da es viel zu warm ist. Ist auch besser so, sonst kommen die hier gar nicht mehr ausm Knick.

@aloha84

Blitzeis ist wirklich nicht das Wahre. Hatte letzten Winter ein zwei Situationen, bei denen der Hobel einfach nicht zum Stehen kommen wollte und die Ampel gerade rot wurde. In dem Moment bringt es ja auch nichts voll in die Eisen zu gehen, da die Räder sowieso keinen Grip haben. Mit sachtem Bremsen wollte es dann aber gelingen. ^^ 
Bin da ganz bei dir, wenn der Schnee erstmal schmilzt hat man nur die nasse dreckige Pampe auf der Straße und glatten Untergrund brauche ich auch nicht im Alltag, auch wenn ich bis jetzt jedes ungewollte "Driften" oder Rutschen in den Griff bekommen habe.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und jeder der rutschigen Untergrund cool oder lustig findet, dem wünsche ich mal eine tolle Rutschpartie auf Blitzeis bei einer abfallenden Straße von mehr als 15% und darauf folgender Kurve inklusive Abhang.
> Da merkt man nämlich das Auto, Reifen und Fahrkönnen NICHTS bringen.....sondern nur Glück, eine Lücke im Eis ODER vorausschauendes und vorsichtiges Fahren.


Ich weiß nicht was du hast, aber an solchen steigungen fahre ich mit frontantrieb, bei vereister strecke, noch an (das durfte ich auch schon-> dauert aber ewig um los zu kommen) und wenn man dabei ein wenig schaut, ist das auch bergab kein problem. Das man dabei keine vollbremsung mehr hin legen kann und vorrausschauend agieren sollte versteht sich von selbst. (notfalls ganz langsam+ motorbremse ist da immer dein freund) Ich sehe übrigen eher in schneewehen ein problem-> da weiß man teils wirklich nicht was kommt.
Ich sehe da eher das problem, das die meisten entweder kurz vor der rückbank oder eingequetscht zwischen lenkrad und sitzlehne sitzen. Dazu herrschen vermutlich -15 grad oder tiefer im auto, weil die leute noch eingepackt sind wie so ein michelin-männchen. Das man dann nicht mehr vernünftig agieren kann und man so schon zwangsläufig im grünen... ähm... weißen landet, sollte auch klar sein. Dazu gesellt sich gerne auch mal angst oder übermut dank zu wenig erfahrung.


> PS: Nichts gegen dich turrican.....aber vorhergehende comments (nicht von dir !) sorgen manchmal dafür, dass ich mich Frage ob alle hier eine Fahrschule besucht haben.


Das kann man nun sehen wie man will. So hab ich z.b. nichts gegen driften, insofern weit und breit keiner ist. Allerdings käme mir das auf öffentlichen straßen nie in die tüte. Suche mir da lieber leere parkplätze oder sonstige freiflächen. (ich brauch meine kiste halt dringend um auf arbeit zu kommen-> kann und will da kein risiko eingehen)

Edit:


Captn schrieb:


> Blitzeis ist wirklich nicht das Wahre. Hatte letzten Winter ein zwei Situationen, bei denen der Hobel einfach nicht zum Stehen kommen wollte und die Ampel gerade rot wurde. In dem Moment bringt es ja auch nichts voll in die Eisen zu gehen, da die Räder sowieso keinen Grip haben.


Das ABS wird da einfach nur zum "Anti Brems-System". Da hilft nur bremsen+ runter schalten + handbremse. Bei der aktion aber beachten, das du mitunter etwas schräg rutscht. Also wenn es zu schräg wird handbremse kurz lösen.
Achja, und hoffen das der hinter dir ausreichend abstand gelassen hat oder das auch hin bringt. Mir ist durch den "not-stop" auch schonmal ein fiat-transporter hinten drauf gerutscht. (aber alles kein problem-> mein passat war mindestens 2 stufen härter )


> Bin da ganz bei dir, wenn der Schnee erstmal schmilzt hat man nur die nasse dreckige Pampe auf der Straße und glatten Untergrund brauche ich auch nicht im Alltag, auch wenn ich bis jetzt jedes ungewollte "Driften" oder Rutschen in den Griff bekommen habe.


Wenn deiner genau so langsam kommt wie mein caddy, kannst du zwischenzeitlich noch gemütlich eine tasse kaffee trinken. (bei ungewolltem driften)


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich brauche unbedingt neue Winterfelgen... die 16" sehen echt schlimm aus. Aber irgendwie will ich für den Winter dann doch kein Geld ausgeben... ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Thema Schnee und Eis: Hat hier jemand Empfehlungen was Schneeketten an geht?


Klar.  Geht vorwärts wenn du 4 Stück drauf hast.


----------



## Captn (13. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ABS wird da einfach nur zum "Anti Brems-System". Da hilft nur bremsen+ runter schalten + handbremse. Bei der aktion aber beachten, das du mitunter etwas schräg rutscht. Also wenn es zu schräg wird handbremse kurz lösen.
> Achja, und hoffen das der hinter dir ausreichend abstand gelassen hat oder das auch hin bringt. Mir ist durch den "not-stop" auch schonmal ein fiat-transporter hinten drauf gerutscht. (aber alles kein problem-> mein passat war mindestens 2 stufen härter )



Hat sich halt so angefühlt als würdest du Bremsen, ohne dass der Wagen ABS hat: Kannst machen was du willst, der Wagen rutscht sturr in seine Richtung ^^. Aber da mein Fahrschulauto nicht einmal ABS hatte, war das weniger das Problem. Ging halt mit vorsichtigem Bremsen gut. Den Trick mit der Motorbremse muss ich mir merken . Hab damals das manuelle Schalten noch nicht so oft benutzt. Ich drück den Hebel mittlerweile auch nur noch nach links wenn ich im Berufsverkehr nicht per Pedal bremsen will oder mal kurz mehr Dampf brauche. Für irgendwas muss das Steptronic ja gut sein. 



> Wenn deiner genau so langsam kommt wie mein caddy, kannst du zwischenzeitlich noch gemütlich eine tasse kaffee trinken. (bei ungewolltem driften)



Joa, der 520i kommt halt unten nicht ausm Sack, dafür zieht er ab 40/50 ganz gut ^^. Aber es war halt nicht so schlau bei doch eher glatter Straße eng um ne Kurve zu ziehen und zu früh Gas zu geben, weil ich noch unbedingt über die Ampel wollte. Gegenlenken hat zwar wunderbar funktioniert, ein wenig spaßig war es auch und ich war dann auch eher wach als vorher, aber die anderen an der roten Ampel müssen sich gefragt haben, was da wohl für ein Honk am Steuer sitzt.
Mittlerweile fahre ich wesentlich gemütlicher und größtenteils mit Tempomat. Ist viel entspannter und man erwischt die grünen Wellen viel eher. Wer hätte gedacht, dass die Ampelphasen auf die vorgegebene Maximalgeschwindigkeit ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klar.  Geht vorwärts wenn du 4 Stück drauf hast.


Nur welche? (In 235/45/R17)



Captn schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fahre ich wesentlich gemütlicher und größtenteils mit Tempomat. Ist viel entspannter und man erwischt die grünen Wellen viel eher. Wer hätte gedacht, dass die Ampelphasen auf die vorgegebene Maximalgeschwindigkeit ausgelegt sind.


Dann kannst du schon mal nicht in Essen wohnen, dort ist die Grüne Welle bei 60km/h.


----------



## taks (14. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur welche? (In 235/45/R17)



Such dir die mit dem einfachsten Montageprinzip. Der Rest ist eigentlich bei allen mehr oder weniger gleich.

Sonst: Schneeketten Test 2017 - Testsieger & Vergleich


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur welche? (In 235/45/R17)


Da gibts keine großen Unterschiede. Sollten komplett aus Stahl sein und nach Möglichkeit selbstnachspannend.


----------



## Captn (14. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann kannst du schon mal nicht in Essen wohnen, dort ist die Grüne Welle bei 60km/h.



Joa, ich wohne auf der anderen Seite von Deutschland ^^.
Auf alle Straßen trifft das aber auch nicht zu, aber gerade bei einer Straße mit Tempowechsel fällt mir das auf, dass man da die Geschwindigkeit berücksichtigt hat. Gleiches gilt für die Bundesstraßen. Bei anderen stehst du trotz richtigem Tempo an jeder Ampel, da müsste man schon absichtlich zu langsam fahren. Aber gerade stadteinwärts auf der B1 finde ich es lustig. Machst den Tempomat mit 70 rein (nicht nach dem Tacho, sondern nach der Drehzahl) und ich muss bis zum Abbiegen nicht einmal Bremsen, außer kurz vor meinem Arbeitsplatz an einer Ampel. Der Witz daran ist, genau dahinter steht eine Blitzersäule. Also entweder waren da Experten von der Verkehrsschaltung am Werk oder man will Auffahrunfälle vermeiden, weil die alle auf 60/50 runterbremsen.


----------



## enta (15. Dezember 2017)

400km, verdammt ich dachte ich baller die 2000km an einem Wochenende weg, aber bei dem Wetter machts kein Spaß rum zu fahrn 
Sagt mal hat einer von euch nen ziemlich neuen BMW mit der neusten Software?

Bei mir funktioniert die coming home funktion nicht, habe es eingestellt aber er leuchtet einfach nicht nach beim verriegeln.
Aufgrund einer sehr dunklen tiefgarage wären so 20sek. licht bis ich zur Tür gedappelt bin echt praktisch 

Glaube das ist ein bug in der Software, viel mehr kann man in der Rubrik nicht einstellen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2017)

In Anbetracht der Validierungsaufwände die im Automobilbereich betrieben werden halte ich kompletten Funktionsverlust schon für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Mosed (15. Dezember 2017)

Soll es denn ausreichen zu Verriegeln bei deinem BMW? Ich muss bei mir die Lichthupe betätigen, aber meiner ist schon älter.


----------



## enta (15. Dezember 2017)

Ja normalerweise stellt man coming home ein und dann leuchtet er bei Verriegelung die eingestellte Zeit nach.
Macht meiner aber nicht.
Muss mich wohl mal durch die Anleitung wurschteln, vllt. hats was mit den Profilen zu tun.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Ja normalerweise stellt man coming home ein und dann leuchtet er bei Verriegelung die eingestellte Zeit nach.
> Macht meiner aber nicht.
> Muss mich wohl mal durch die Anleitung wurschteln, vllt. hats was mit den Profilen zu tun.


Scheinwerfer auf Automatik?

Oder vielleicht nachdem das Auto zu geschlossen ist noch ein mal auf Zuschließen drücken?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert die coming home funktion nicht, habe es eingestellt aber er leuchtet einfach nicht nach beim verriegeln.
> Aufgrund einer sehr dunklen tiefgarage wären so 20sek. licht bis ich zur Tür gedappelt bin echt praktisch
> 
> Glaube das ist ein bug in der Software, viel mehr kann man in der Rubrik nicht einstellen.



G31 hier.

Ich glaube du verstehst das Coming Home falsch. 
Dafür musste man schon immer einmal die Lichthupe betätigen, dann schaltet das Abblendlicht für die eingestellte Dauer ein


----------



## hendrosch (15. Dezember 2017)

So kenn ich's von meinem e81 auch. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2017)

Die Funktion die er beschreibt nennt sich nicht coming home (das wäre ja beim entriegeln) sondern leaving home (nachleuchten beim verriegeln). Zumindest ist es so bei meinem Audi aufgeteilt. Betätigen muss ich da gar nix, außer zu\auf schließen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Dezember 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Funktion die er beschreibt nennt sich nicht coming home (das wäre ja beim entriegeln) sondern leaving home (nachleuchten beim verriegeln). Zumindest ist es so bei meinem Audi aufgeteilt. Betätigen muss ich da gar nix, außer zu\auf schließen.


Eher verwechselt, oder ist das Auto dein home?


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Funktion die er beschreibt nennt sich nicht coming home (das wäre ja beim entriegeln)...



Nee, leaving home (Du fährst gleich weg von zu Hause) sorgt dafür, dass die Lichter bereits beim entriegeln leuchten. Coming home ist schon so, wie er es schreibt. Verriegeln, vom Auto ins Haus gehen und die Lichter leuchten für Zeit X weiterhin.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2017)

Bioschnitzel hat wohl die Wohnmobil-Anleitung bekommen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2017)

Er meint es wohl eher umgedreht.
Bei meinem Skoda kann ich nur die Zeit einstellen oder halt komplett ausstellen.
Das Licht geht dann halt beim ver-/entriegeln jeweils an.
Das mit der Lichthupe finde ich persönlich ziemlich umständlich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2017)

Bei meinem i30 ist das aktiv, wenn ich das Licht an lasse, außerdem kann ich es vorzeitig abschalten, durch einen zweiten Druck auf verriegeln.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab eine Licht-Taste an der Fernbedienung. Problem dabei: Wenn es richtig dunkel ist sieht man die Taste nicht und ein Fehldruck könnte der Panik-Button sein  .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2017)

Der ist bei mir ohne funktion.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2017)

Nun ich hab ihn schon mal aus Versehen erwischt und die Funktion war definitiv da. Können dir auch alle Anwohner bestätigen.
(ist aber auch kein Wunder bei ner US-Erstauslieferung)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2017)

Hehe, meiner ist spanisch


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2017)

Der Panik Knopf muss normalerweise beim Import deaktiviert werden. Ist hier nicht erlaubt. Die US Daimler bei uns haben den alle deaktiviert.


----------



## Captn (16. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das mit der Lichthupe finde ich persönlich ziemlich umständlich.



Man gewöhnt sich dran ^^.
Zumal ich ganz zufrieden bin, dass mein alter Bock das schon kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir ist coming home/leaving home immer aktiv wenn es dunkel ist, außer man schaltet es permanent ab. Schade das er nur das Abblendlicht einschaltet und nicht Abblendlicht+Schlechtwetterlicht.  Dann wäre das die ultimative Einstiegsbeleuchtung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bei meinem i30 ist das aktiv, wenn ich das Licht an lasse, außerdem kann ich es vorzeitig abschalten, durch einen zweiten Druck auf verriegeln.


Welches Baujahr?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Dezember 2017)

2011, September, also einer der letzten FD.


----------



## enta (18. Dezember 2017)

Also mit "Coming Home" meine ich wenn ich aussteige (weil ich heim gekommen bin) und vom Auto zum Lichtschalter dappel.
In der Zeit hätte ich gern ein paar Sekunden Licht.
Ich hab die Funktion bisher nicht benötigt, deswegen bin ich da nicht firm drin.

Ich probiere es mal aus, einfach einmal kurz Lichthupe und guck ob es dann leuchtet.

Ich glaub meine Winterreifen sind zu gut, selbst bei geschlossener Schneedecke und helferlies aus will der kleine kaum ausbrechen.
Ist echt nicht einfach zu driften wenn man nur bis 4500 drehen darf und vollgas auch tabu ist


----------



## taks (18. Dezember 2017)

War am Samstag Abend in den Bergen und hab ein paar Kreise gedreht 
Ging trotz Allrad ganz gut, hat aber auch kein ESP ^^

Nur das runter fahren war ein bisschen mühsam da er auf der nicht geräumten Strasse ziemlich geschoben hat in den Kurven.


Und der defekte Querlenker geht zum Glück auf Garantie ^^


----------



## P2063 (18. Dezember 2017)

ich find das aktuelle Wetter vor allem deshalb mühsam, weil man immer irgend wen aus dem Sommerreifen Club vor sich hat der maximal 30 fährt...


----------



## enta (18. Dezember 2017)

Oder wie eine bekannte mit Winterreifen rumfährt von der der Händler Ihr dringend abgeraten hat diese noch zu verwenden.
Manch Winterreifen sind so durch, dass gute Sommerreifen deutlich besser wären.

Ich bin eigentlich ja kein Wintermensch und das Auto gehört eher nicht in den Schnee, aber ich mach das beste draus und schlidder ein bischen rum 
Guckt jemand Shmee von euch? Der war ja bei richtig dick schnee mit seinem GTR aufm Feldberg, ist bei mir um die Ecke, ziemlich witzig.


----------



## janni851 (18. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Oder wie eine bekannte mit Winterreifen rumfährt von der der Händler Ihr dringend abgeraten hat diese noch zu verwenden.
> Manch Winterreifen sind so durch, dass gute Sommerreifen deutlich besser wären.
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich ja kein Wintermensch und das Auto gehört eher nicht in den Schnee, aber ich mach das beste draus und schlidder ein bischen rum
> Guckt jemand Shmee von euch? Der war ja bei richtig dick schnee mit seinem GTR aufm Feldberg, ist bei mir um die Ecke, ziemlich witzig.



Feldberg bin ich am Freitag auch rumgefallen, habe mal eine Zeit lang in Schmitten bei der Naspa gearbeitet. Hatten noch Weihnachtsfeier und so ab 1300 Metern lagen ab 10 Zentimeter aufwärts  da bin ich nach der da stattgefundenen Weihnachtsfeier extra nochmal rauf 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## enta (18. Dezember 2017)

Ach was cool, ich wär ja auch gern hoch, aber rwd bmw war mir doch nicht ganz geheuer.
Wobei der Shmee ja auch nur mit rwd unterwegs war und kam gut voran.

Ich baller super gerne durch den Hintertaunus, da wird nicht so sehr geräumt und schneit vergleichsweise echt viel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich brächte auch mal ein Winterreifen-Nachschleifwerkzeug, die ganzen Blöcke sind nicht mehr schön scharfkantig, sondern richtig abgefranzt.  Dieses ständige Vollgas fahren bei trockener Straße können die echt nicht ab.


----------



## janni851 (18. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Ach was cool, ich wär ja auch gern hoch, aber rwd bmw war mir doch nicht ganz geheuer.
> Wobei der Shmee ja auch nur mit rwd unterwegs war und kam gut voran.
> 
> Ich baller super gerne durch den Hintertaunus, da wird nicht so sehr geräumt und schneit vergleichsweise echt viel.



Vermisse es im Winter da zu arbeiten. Komme aus Limburg, zum Glück ist die Strecke zum Feldberg da nicht allzu weit. 

BMWs waren aber ein paar da. Scheint also gegangen zu sein. 

Die Strecken durch den Wald, egal ob Sommer oder Winter, haben den Stress auf der Arbeit immer vergessen lassen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## enta (18. Dezember 2017)

Das sind denn das für reudige Winterreifen die sowas nicht abkönnen 
Ich hab neulich auch nen kleinen Einlauf vom Chef bekommen weil meine Reifen HA komplett durch waren und ich der einzige bin
der das geschafft hat.
Aber ich habe von Anfang an keinen Hehl um meine Fahrweise gemacht.
Menschen die einen 300ps+ Hecktriebler fahren und nicht quer gehen wollen sind mir suspekt 

@Janni, ja ist immer schön da rum zu fahren, leider wurde der Feldberg ja ziemlich entschärft, ich kann es zwar verstehen aber ist auch schade.
Arbeite zwar noch in HG, ist also nicht weit zu fahren aber wohne mittlerweile in der Wetterau und muss sagen die haben die schönste Landschaft und Landstraßen
die ich bisher in der größeren Umgebung gesehen habe.

Echt gediegen zum cruisen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich brächte auch mal ein Winterreifen-Nachschleifwerkzeug, die ganzen Blöcke sind nicht mehr schön scharfkantig, sondern richtig abgefranzt.  Dieses ständige Vollgas fahren bei trockener Straße können die echt nicht ab.



Immerhin nur das.
Bei meinen fliegen ja die Profilblöcke komplett aus dem Reifen raus


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2017)

Hat jemand zufällig nen 1960er Austin Healey Frosch Werkstatthandbuch als PDF?  Hab heute einen bekommen, den ich wieder ans laufen bringen soll. Die Oldtimerschrauber trauen sich da nicht mehr dran, also ab damit zu Daimler.  ...der Frag wirds schon richten. 
Hauahauaha da waren richtige Pfuscher dabei.  Umgebaut auf elektronische Zündung, die ganze Elektrik verlegt als ob ne Bombe eingeschlagen ist. Nur diese Quetschverbinder und Abzweigpfuscherklemmen, dann hängen Dioden und Kondensatoren frei in der Luft, keine Ahnung wofür die da sind. Das Auto ist von +Karosse auf -Karosse umgebaut worden. Zu lange Kabel einfach zu nem Haufen gemacht und nen Kabelband drum. 
Das wird noch lustig. Ich glaube da kann ich nur das ganze Auto neu verkabeln.




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Immerhin nur das.
> Bei meinen fliegen ja die Profilblöcke komplett aus dem Reifen raus


Meine Motorleistung ist halt sinnvoll auf 4 Räder verteilt. 



enta schrieb:


> Aber ich habe von Anfang an keinen Hehl um meine Fahrweise gemacht.
> Menschen die einen 300ps+ Hecktriebler fahren und nicht quer gehen wollen sind mir suspekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und warum kümmert das deinen Chef? Er kann das doch eh komplett absetzen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Dezember 2017)

Na wenn das einer schafft, dann Du!


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Dezember 2017)

Problem ist das dann noch viel mehr von den Autos auftauchen, wenn sich das rumspricht. 

...am Stammtisch dann wieder mit nen paar Bier drin... "ich hab meinen Oldtimer zu XX gebracht und jetzt läuft der wieder besser als neu!" "Jau ich hab auch noch ein paar alte Tonnen, die bring ich da auch mal hin." "Machen die auch Trecker oder Boote?" "Bestimmt!" "Top Laden!" 

*ichschnellweglauf*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig nen 1960er Austin Healey Frosch Werkstatthandbuch als PDF?


Der "Frosch" müßte doch glaub ich ein Austin Healey Sprite sein. Hab zwar auf die schnelle kein PDF gefunden, aber bei alten autos müssen die reperatur-anleitungen auch noch aus papier sein und sowas gibt es hier.  Mußt du halt mal deinen chef dran setzen. (der soll ja auch nicht nur faul in der gegend herum lungern )


> Hab heute einen bekommen, den ich wieder ans laufen bringen soll. Die Oldtimerschrauber trauen sich da nicht mehr dran, also ab damit zu Daimler.  ...der Frag wirds schon richten.
> Hauahauaha da waren richtige Pfuscher dabei.  Umgebaut auf elektronische Zündung, die ganze Elektrik verlegt als ob ne Bombe eingeschlagen ist. Nur diese Quetschverbinder und Abzweigpfuscherklemmen, dann hängen Dioden und Kondensatoren frei in der Luft, keine Ahnung wofür die da sind. Das Auto ist von +Karosse auf -Karosse umgebaut worden. Zu lange Kabel einfach zu nem Haufen gemacht und nen Kabelband drum.
> Das wird noch lustig. Ich glaube da kann ich nur das ganze Auto neu verkabeln.


Schade das ich heut auf baustelle kein foto gemacht hab und vor do oder fr auch nicht wieder dort bin. Die hat einen ähnlichen zustand wie dein austin. 


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Problem ist das dann noch viel mehr von den Autos auftauchen, wenn sich das rumspricht.


Ist alles arbeit und vorallem von der sorte, die nicht jeder kann. 
Erinnert mich doch gleich wieder an heute, als mich der chef von den klemptners gefragt hat, ob ich richtig ein parkettleger bin... also einer von der sorte der das fußboden-chaos der baustelle wieder halbwegs hin bekommt.  (was will ich darauf schon antworten-> geht nicht gibts bei uns nicht...)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Meine Motorleistung ist halt sinnvoll auf 4 Räder verteilt.



Erstens das und dazu noch ~300Nm weniger Drehmoment


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2017)

Naja manchmal ist sie auf 4 Räder verteilt, die meiste Zeit über nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Dezember 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja manchmal ist sie auf 4 Räder verteilt, die meiste Zeit über nicht.


Wenn TBF wieder auf zwei Rädern um die Kurve fährt 

Woher kommt eigentlich die Vorgabe 0,2bar mehr als normal auf M+S Reifen zu packen (war zumindest in meinem Praktikumsbetrieb so)? Ist das auch wegen der weicheren Mischung?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2017)

Der Healey ist ein Engländer und damit ist in DE da Limora Quelle für alles (Anleitung und dazugehörige Ersatzteile). Dass sich keine Fachwerkstatt für einen Sprite findet halte ich aber für eine sehr gewagte Aussage. Schließlich ist der technische Standartware aus Austin Mechanik und Lucas Elektronik in einem Recht beliebten Aussenkleid.

Einfach mal was überbrücken was nicht läuft wie erwartet scheint irgendwie die Hauptsünde bei Oldtimer-Reparaturen zu sein. Sowohl der Mini als auch der Lancia fahren nach einem Komplettausbau aller Vorgänger-Basteleien wieder top.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn TBF wieder auf zwei Rädern um die Kurve fährt


Nein, nicht wirklich. 
Ist halt nen hang-on Allrad.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2017)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich die Vorgabe 0,2bar mehr als normal auf M+S Reifen zu packen (war zumindest in meinem Praktikumsbetrieb so)? Ist das auch wegen der weicheren Mischung?


Wenn man den Druck der Winterreifen einstellt ist der Reifen meistens leicht warm. Wenn man dann 0,2 Bar mehr drauf macht passt der Druck wieder wenn der Reifen kalt ist.

Weichere Reifen bekommen generell weniger Druck, weil die sich stärker erwärmen als harte Reifen. Wenn du deinen Winterreifen bei 0°C - -10°C Reifentemperatur prüfst, dann brauchst du nicht mehr draufmachen.

Einen weichen Winterreifen knüppelhart aufzupumpen ist absolut kontraproduktiv, weil man dann ja wieder die den zusätzlichen Grip durch die weiche Mischung kaputt macht.


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2017)

Kleine Frage: Bekommen Halogenbirnen Lagerschäden oder kann man die getrost auf Vorrat kaufen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2017)

Warum sollte man die auf Vorrat kaufen?  Lieber nen Auto mit LED Scheinwerfern holen.

Aber du kannst die ohne Probleme 100-200 Jahre lagern.


----------



## keinnick (19. Dezember 2017)

Aber besser nicht im Auto "lagern". Die ständigen Vibrationen tun den Teilen vermutlich nicht gut. Aber die Frage ist berechtigt: Warum überhaupt auf Vorrat kaufen? Brennen Dir die Dinger so häufig durch?


----------



## Amon (19. Dezember 2017)

Oder LED Scheinwerfer nachrüsten. Wenn die ja nur nich so teuer wären würde ich mir in meinen ja welche rein bauen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (19. Dezember 2017)

Originale LED-Scheinwerfer nachrüsten ist aber sicher nicht ganz trivial, wenn Dein Auto nicht dafür vorgesehen ist. Oder meinst Du die Dinger von Ebay?


----------



## enta (19. Dezember 2017)

Kleier Tipp, wenn du Glühdrähte drin sehen kannst, hat sich ebay hintergangen 

Ich hab ja jetzt auch zum ersten mal LED und ich muss sagen ein großer Unterschied zu den Halos vorher ist es nicht.
Da sind die Funzeln von Mercedes schon ne ecke geiler was die Lichtausbeute angeht.


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2017)

Oder einfach 2 LED-Taschenlampen rein kleben ^^

Ne, hab grad ne Aktion zum halben Preis gesehen und dann hätte ich ein Paar auf Vorrat da falls eine den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## keinnick (19. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Ich hab ja jetzt auch zum ersten mal LED und ich muss sagen ein großer Unterschied zu den Halos vorher ist es nicht. Da sind die Funzeln von Mercedes schon ne ecke geiler was die Lichtausbeute angeht.



Bist Du sicher? Ich fand den Unterschied Halogen > Xenon schon ziemlich gut. 



taks schrieb:


> Ne, hab grad ne Aktion zum halben Preis gesehen und dann hätte ich ein Paar auf Vorrat da falls eine den Geist aufgibt.



Ok, da kann man das schon mal machen.


----------



## Amon (19. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Originale LED-Scheinwerfer nachrüsten ist aber sicher nicht ganz trivial, wenn Dein Auto nicht dafür vorgesehen ist. Oder meinst Du die Dinger von Ebay?


Keine Ahnung wie trivial das bei meiner A Klasse wäre und da würden dann eh nur originale von Mercedes rein kommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte jetzt schon paar mal Autos mit LED neben mir, da hätte ich mein Licht ausmachen können und es hätte gereicht.
Gilt aber nur für Matrix LED und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## taks (19. Dezember 2017)

Grad noch was: Da dieses Jahr das Auto-Budget ein bisschen mehr strapaziert wurde als erwartet, gibt es nächstes Jahr wohl keine neuen Felgen 
Darum bin ich grad auf der Suche nach der besten Sommerbereifung was es für die 14" Stahlfelgen gibt.
Benzinverbrauch, Geräusche & Preis ist nebensächlich, Hauptsache er hält gut auf der Strasse.

Gibt es ein Portal mit brauchbaren Reifentests? Hab bis jetzt den "Conti 165/70 R14 81T PremiumContact 5" gefunden. Taugt der was?


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Dezember 2017)

Fahre gleich einen Q3 zur Probe. Bj. 2012 2.0 TFSI 170PS. Irgebdwas besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## janni851 (19. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Grad noch was: Da dieses Jahr das Auto-Budget ein bisschen mehr strapaziert wurde als erwartet, gibt es nächstes Jahr wohl keine neuen Felgen
> Darum bin ich grad auf der Suche nach der besten Sommerbereifung was es für die 14" Stahlfelgen gibt.
> Benzinverbrauch, Geräusche & Preis ist nebensächlich, Hauptsache er hält gut auf der Strasse.
> 
> Gibt es ein Portal mit brauchbaren Reifentests? Hab bis jetzt den "Conti 165/70 R14 81T PremiumContact 5" gefunden. Taugt der was?



Ich bin den 5er selbst auf meinem alten Corsa gefahren. War sehr zufrieden damit und hatte nichts zu beanstanden. Haftung war echt gut, was bei der ein oder anderen Autobahnbremsung echt von Vorteil war. 
Auf dem Astra habe ich jetzt glaube den 6er.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (19. Dezember 2017)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Fahre gleich einen Q3 zur Probe. Bj. 2012 2.0 TFSI 170PS. Irgebdwas besonderes zu beachten?



Mit S-Tronic oder ohne? *mit gruseln an den Autobild dauertest denke*


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mit S-Tronic oder ohne? *mit gruseln an den Autobild dauertest denke*



Handschalter. Automatik will ich nicht.


----------



## enta (19. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Ich fand den Unterschied Halogen > Xenon schon ziemlich gut.



Lol, ich bräuchte echt mal eine Nacht mit durchgehend Schlaf, ja Halogen is echt nich so geil


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Ich hab ja jetzt auch zum ersten mal LED und ich muss sagen ein großer Unterschied zu den Halos vorher ist es nicht.
> Da sind die Funzeln von Mercedes schon ne ecke geiler was die Lichtausbeute angeht.


Wat?  Also ich fahre meinen A3 quasi nicht mehr nachts, weil der nur Halogen drin hat. Wenn man einmal an das Matrix Licht gewöhnt ist, dann will man kein Auto mehr ohne fahren. Mit vollaktiviertem Licht inkl. Schlechtwetterlicht leuchte ich von meiner Stoßstange quasi 90° nach links und rechts 3 Fahrstreifen und den Bürgersteig voll aus. 

Was ich nicht verstehe warum so viele mit ihren Autos die Matrix Funktion nicht aktivieren, obwohl sie Matrix LED Scheinwerfer verbaut haben. Aufm Weg zur Arbeit kommen mir jeden Tag Audis entgegen, die aber nur mit Abblendlicht fahren, obwohl Matrix Scheinwerfer eingebaut sind. 




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Fahre gleich einen Q3 zur Probe. Bj. 2012 2.0 TFSI 170PS. Irgebdwas besonderes zu beachten?


Nachschauen ob hinten Antriebswellen verbaut sind.  Wenn da keine sind -> stehen lassen.


----------



## enta (20. Dezember 2017)

Ihr Seid so doof, Ihr seid doch nur neidisch auf meine Halogen röhren 
Mein Auto ist so unfassbar dreckig und sonst bin ich nicht pingelig, aber bei dem Auto ist es anders, würde ihn am liebsten täglich waschen, 
aber bei dem Wetter ist das Perlen vor die Säue geworfen.

In sachen Audi muss ich sagen die haben auch oft die besten Spielereien, da gibts ja jetzt schon im A1 das virtual cockpit und bei BMW
ist das jetzt gerade erst im neuen 5er integriert auch da auch nicht so extrem wie bei Audi.

Übrigends Fernlicht an machen hat geholfen, nur coming homed mit mein Auto auch


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte gestern vom Autohaus nen Seat Leon mit LED-Licht.

Grundgütiger ist das geil 

Und dann bekomm ich meinen Focus mit Halogen-Scheinwerfern wieder -.-

Aber gut, kommt Zeit kommt Rat


----------



## keinnick (20. Dezember 2017)

Kommt einem dann vor, als hat man Teelichter über der Frontschürze, oder?


----------



## Nightmare09 (21. Dezember 2017)

Das kenne ich noch von den H1 Lampen, da ist wirklich eine LED Taschenlampe heller. [emoji23]


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Dezember 2017)

Oh ja.. ich bin vom Xenon im Mazda zurück auf irgendwelche Halogenbirnen im Opel... das is kein Licht, das is ne Zumutung 

Naja, der Neue hat ja LED Leuchten, da wird's hoffentlich besser. Kanns kaum erwarten, Samstag kann ich ihn abholen


----------



## keinnick (21. Dezember 2017)

Den Tesla? Berichte dann mal.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kommt einem dann vor, als hat man Teelichter über der Frontschürze, oder?



Ja, so ungefähr 

Aber wie ich damals, als ich den Wagen bekommen habe schon sagte, als erstes Auto ist der echt nicht schlecht. ^^

Die Traumwagen liegen preislich ja dann doch (noch) nicht auf Augenhöhe...


----------



## enta (21. Dezember 2017)

Verdammt, mit 4500U/min kann man selbst bei Regen nicht 1cm driften mit der Karre,
was fällt BMW ein so ein Auto auf den Markt zu bringen das so viel Traktion hat 

Ich freu mich schon morgen mal in die Waschanlage zu fahren, soll ja übers nicht regnen, ich kanns kaum ertragen 
wie der jetzt schon wieder aussieht.

Hey eine Frage: Was kennt ihr in DE oder Nachbarländer so für Veranstaltungen die in Richtung Gumball gehen aber keine 50k kosten.
Hätte total Lust mal in so einer Veranstaltung mit zufahren, aber ich möchte keine 50k dafür ausgeben


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Dezember 2017)

Hier in der CH kannste die 50k dann für die Strafen auch raushauen  Falls dein Auto nedd ganz eingezogen wird und du im Knast sitzt  Glaub die fahren inzwischen nicht mehr durch die Schweiz, dieses Jahr sassen 3 Briten mehrere Wochen in U-Haft..


----------



## aloha84 (21. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Verdammt, mit 4500U/min kann man selbst bei Regen nicht 1cm driften mit der Karre,
> was fällt BMW ein so ein Auto auf den Markt zu bringen das so viel Traktion hat
> 
> Ich freu mich schon morgen mal in die Waschanlage zu fahren, soll ja übers nicht regnen, ich kanns kaum ertragen
> ...



Geh mal auf Sportwagentour.de | Start da gibt es legale Veranstaltungen.
Sowas wie Gumball kannst du mittlerweile auch in Deutschland vergessen, die Strafen für *illegale *Rennen wurden drastisch erhöht.
d.h. es gilt nicht mehr als Ordnungswidrigkeit sondern als Straftat.
Mal ein paar Beispiele zum einordnen:
Bloße Teilnahme an einem illegalen Rennen --> bis zu 2 Jahre Haft und/oder Geldstrafe.
Teilnahme an einem Rennen inkl. Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer --> bis zu 5 Jahre Haft.
Teilnahme an einem Rennen mit Personenschaden --> bis zu 10 Jahre Haft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2017)

Gumball ist total der Müll, da muss man nicht mal schnell fahren. Lieber Trackdays fahren und die Kiste auf der Rennstrecke richtig ausquetschen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Verdammt, mit 4500U/min kann man selbst bei Regen nicht 1cm driften mit der Karre,
> was fällt BMW ein so ein Auto auf den Markt zu bringen das so viel Traktion hat


Das fände ich eher komisch und ich würde mir gedanken darüber machen, ob die leistungsentfaltung so wirklich passt oder ob BMW nicht schon ab werk die disco-beleuchtung im armaturenbrett deaktiviert hat um den fahrer nicht zu verunsichern. (regelt im hintergrund also kräftig vor sich hin)


> Ich freu mich schon morgen mal in die Waschanlage zu fahren, soll ja übers nicht regnen, ich kanns kaum ertragen
> wie der jetzt schon wieder aussieht.


Pffff... Ein auto ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand und darf auch mal richtig dreckig sein. Das muß es ab können, ansonsten taugt es nicht. 


> Hey eine Frage: Was kennt ihr in DE oder Nachbarländer so für Veranstaltungen die in Richtung Gumball gehen aber keine 50k kosten.
> Hätte total Lust mal in so einer Veranstaltung mit zufahren, aber ich möchte keine 50k dafür ausgeben


Also es gibt so viele möglichkeiten sich aus zu lassen. Da wären die, bereits angesprochenen, trackday`s oder du baust dir ein seriennahes rallye-fahrzeug auf bzw. kann man auch stock-car, als "billigste" variante, fahren. Bei uns bietet der RSW sogar slalom-fahrten an (dieses jahr waren es 3 durchläufe, 2 mal schotter und 1 mal asphalt), wo man eigentlich nur einen fahrbaren untersatz+ helm braucht. Da ist sogar einer mit seinem daily durch die kiesgrube geheizt.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Dezember 2017)

Reduziertes Ansprechen der Christbaumbeleuchtung ist doch heute überall Serie. Alles was ich diesen Winter so (mit-)gefahren bin hatte schon ein paar Mal spürbar geregelt bevor die ESP-Lampe an ging.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2017)

Bei Schnee fängt meine ESP Lampe immer kurz nach Motorstart an zu leuchten.


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Pffff... Ein auto ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand und darf auch mal richtig dreckig sein. Das muß es ab können, ansonsten taugt es nicht.



Meins ist von oben bis unten mit ner Salzkruste überzogen. (Könnte ihn glaub als Leckstein an nen Pferdebesitzer vermieten ^^ )
Da hat Carosserie und Chassis schon nicht so ne Freude mit


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Dezember 2017)

Solang es kalt ist kein Problem. Nur Wärme is dann nicht so toll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2017)

Außerdem reicht gegen das Salz normal ausreichend Wasser zum loswerden, was bei über 8 Grad Celsius keine Folgeprobleme erzeugen sollte.


----------



## enta (22. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das fände ich eher komisch und ich würde mir gedanken darüber machen, ob die leistungsentfaltung so wirklich passt oder ob BMW nicht schon ab werk die disco-beleuchtung im armaturenbrett deaktiviert hat um den fahrer nicht zu verunsichern. (regelt im hintergrund also kräftig vor sich hin)



Das ist ja das schöne an BMW, aus ist aus und wenn dann nix rutscht, rutscht da nix 

Hat schon mal jemand von euch ein M XY training absolviert?
Ich habe einen Gutschein über ein "M Intensive Training","M Perfection Training" oder ein" M Fascination Training".

Eigentlich hätte ich am liebsten ein Drifttraining, das gibt aber nicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2017)

enta schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schöne an BMW, aus ist aus und wenn dann nix rutscht, rutscht da nix


Ich kann beides nicht glauben, außer du fährst nur 75PS. Aber da sind wir auch schon wieder bei dem "nicht glauben"...
Im notfall bleibt aber noch einlenken+ handbremse. Da ist selbst das ESP machtlos. 


> Eigentlich hätte ich am liebsten ein Drifttraining, das gibt aber nicht


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber drift-trainings werden doch allerorten angeboten und das teils relativ günstig. Selbst der sachsenring (bei mir in der ecke) bietet für 340€ 8h drift-training mit dem eigenen fahrzeug an. (leihauto kostet mehr, toyota GT86 bzw. zwei EVO IX verfügbar)


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2017)

Beim Lexus ist das ESP auch aus wenn ich es deaktiviere. Jedoch geht der Hobel trotzdem nicht wirklich gut quer, da fehlt ihm einfach eine richtige Sperre. Hab leider nur eine 25% Sperre... klar Quer geht es schon aber man merkt das der Wagen das gar nicht so gerne macht. Da geht es bei der 100% Sperre vom Kumpel in seinem 3er BMW deutlich angenehmer. Aber mir ist der Koffer eh zu schade um damit Quer zu fahren. Nächstes Jahr will ich dann endlich mal den Mazda reaktivieren und damit einige Runden über den Ring fahren. Denke das wird Spaß machen, wenig Gewicht und nicht so wenig Leistung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Dezember 2017)

Mal ne Frage zu Reifen, hab bisher ja nur gutes vom Sportcontact 5 gelesen, jemand aber schon Erfahrungdn mit dem Premiumcontact 6 gemacht, besser/ schlechter? 

Laufleistung ist nicht so übertrieben wichtig, ich fahre pro Jahr vielleicht so 7-8tkm mit Sommerreifen, bringt also wenig wenn sie Jahrelang halten.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2017)

Würde mich sehr wundern wenn die plötzlich katastrophal sind.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr wundern wenn die plötzlich katastrophal sind.



Wusstest du das nicht, das Vorjahrestestsieger bei Erscheinen von neuen Reifen ploetzlich total schlecht sind?


----------



## Pommesbunker (26. Dezember 2017)

Wollte jetzt keine Diskussion lostreten, aber hätte ja sein können dass die schon jemand drauf hat und sie noch besser als die SC5 findet.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab aktuell die Sport Contact 5 als Sommerreifen. Letztes Jahr draufgepackt, weil meine Pirelli ausgehärtet waren.

Wuerd dir da gern helfen. Kann ich leider nicht ganz 
Bin mit den SC5 zufrieden. Hab bisher auch nicht so die Megalaufleistung da drauf gehabt.
3 laengere Fahrten wo eine Strecke über 600km betragen hat (und zurueck natuerlich auch).

Ich werd auf keinen Fall bei Reifen sparen. So oft kauf ich die Dinger nicht. 
Auch wenn ich aktuell mit dem Privatfahrzeug weniger fahre, schraub ich mir da keine guenstigen Reifen drunter.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2017)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt keine Diskussion lostreten, aber hätte ja sein können dass die schon jemand drauf hat und sie noch besser als die SC5 findet.


Google sagt die neuen PC sind in erster Linie leiser und etwas haltbarer als die SC.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2017)

Hmmmm, haltbarer hört sich nach härter an, also weniger Grip, also schlechter...  Ich bin die PremiumContact 6 schon ein paar mal auf Kundenautos gefahren aber nicht direkt in der gleichen Größe wie die SC5. Von daher kann ich da auch wenig zu sagen. Besser als diese ganzen Ling-long-ding-dong Reifen sind die auf jeden Fall. 
In der Ultraglatt-Kurve auf der Probefahrtstecke keine Probleme im nassen.


----------



## enta (27. Dezember 2017)

So, morgen gehts von FFM nach Bottrop und wieder zurück, da kann ich mal schön 500km rauf packen 
Dann sinds nur noch 600km bis die 2000 voll sind 

Das beste an der Sache, mein Kumpel hat nen Viralen Infekt und wir sitzen 3std. oder so im Auto.
Ich hab noch Mundschutz rumliegen, so hab ich vielleicht ne Chance, am besten dann noch durch nen Blitzer fahren,
kommt bestimmt gut


----------



## moe (28. Dezember 2017)

N'Abend Freunde des bereiften Blechs,

mein 206 hat Husten und ich bin mir unsicher, worans liegen könnte. Die Leerlaufdrehzahl schwankt stark und bleibt manchmal auch bei 2000 rpm hängen, begleitet von Zündaussetzern. Im Kaltlauf ist es am schlimmsten, je wärmer der Motor wird, desto weniger Husten. Ist er warm gefahren, tritt das nur noch in schwacher Form im Leerlauf auf, im Fahrbetrieb so gut wie gar nicht. Motorleuchte brennt. 

Gemacht wurden bisher der Leerlaufregler und Drosselklappenstellpoti. 
Ich tippe am ehesten auf die Lamdasonde, hab aber leider keine Möglichkeit, Zuhause den Fehlerspeicher auszulesen, um nicht auf Verdacht Teile zu tauschen, bis er wieder läuft. N Billigheimer OBD2 Dongle hab ich hier, aber leider keine passende Software. Soweit ich weiß, hat Peugeot die ODB2 Norm auch erst 2001 benutzt, meiner ist BJ 99. Stecker würde allerdings passen. 

Was mir noch in den Sinn kam:
-Zündkerzen
-Zündspulen
-Einspritzung

Jemand ne Ahnung, wo der Fehler sein könnte?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2017)

Wie wär es mal anzufangen den Fehlerspeicher auszulesen? 

Fehler -> Befund festlegen -> Reparaturweg festlegen -> Teile beschaffen -> Reparatur durchführen.

Fehler -> Irgendwas tauschen -> nochwas tauschen -> wild im Kreis rennen -> Geld mit Butter in der Pfanne anbraten -> essen -> ist der falsche Weg

Nur weil dein Auto eine OBD Steckdose hat, bedeutet es noch lange nicht das es OBD fähig ist. Das ist einfach nur eine genormte Schnittstelle. Programme gibt es im Playstore reichlich umsonst. Wenn es nicht geht, hat er kein OBD.
Fehlerspeicher auslesen bei Peugeot ist sicherlich 250x billiger als alle Sensoren und Aktoren am Motor zu tauschen.


----------



## moe (29. Dezember 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Fehler -> Irgendwas tauschen -> nochwas tauschen -> wild im Kreis rennen -> Geld mit Butter in der Pfanne anbraten -> essen -> ist der falsche Weg



Genau das will ich ja vermeiden. Der nächste  ist allerdings n paar Kilometer weit weg und die unabhängigen haben wohl keine Software dafür, oder keine Lust, mir den Fehlerspeicher auszulesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2017)

Da du ums verrecken nicht zu Peugeot willst, kann ich dir nur ein paar Würfel empfehlen.  Einfach eine Liste mit Bauteilen aufschreiben und würfeln.

Wenn du alles manuell durchmessen willst, dann brauchst du ein Multimeter, Schaltplan, Osziloskop, Kompressionsdruckschreiber, Hochspannungsabgreifzange/Fühler, Messkabelsatz und Sollwertliste. Damit kannst du das auslesen vom Fehlerspeicher auch umgehen. Arbeitsaufwand ca. 8-10 Stunden. Kosten ca. 2000-3000€, wenn du alles neu anschaffen musst.


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2017)

Oder du fährst zur nächsten freien Werkstatt und lässt den Fehlerspeicher da auslesen, Viele haben nämlich einen Tester mit dem man generell Autos mit OBDII auslesen kann.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Dezember 2017)

So, Neues Autole da... und ich hock hier rum weil irgendwer meinte das Teil müsse man mit Michelin Pilot Sport 3 Reifen ausliefern.... am 23. Dezember .. hier in der Schweiz      Wäre das in D würd ich es ja verstehen, aber so... wie kann man nur  Jetzt erst mal auf die Winterreifen warten.. so bekomm ich nie km drauf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2017)

@ Riverna
Moe hatte doch geschrieben, das die freien nicht wollen.

@ Kuhprah
Das war doch ein tesla, oder? Wenn ja, dann sehe es positiv. Die Li-Ion akku`s mögen die kälte sowieso nicht und von daher wird sich der hersteller schon etwas dabei gedacht haben. Also lasse ihn lieber in der warmen garage, das schont die akku`s und du wirst länger freude daran haben. (wenn der lader im auto auch nur halbwegs intelligent ist, wird der den gefrorenen akku eh nicht laden sondern erstmal auf temperatur bringen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2017)

Du beschwerst dich das du ein Auto mit Sommerreifen kaufst und das auch mit Sommerreifen ausgeliefert wird?  Wenn du zur Auslieferung gerne Winterreifen hättest, dann musst du die kaufen. Ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der je nach Auslieferungstemperatur die passenden Reifen aufzieht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich wette Koenigsegg oder auch andere "Manufakturen" machen das sicherlich, aber bei deren Preisen ist dass auch kein Thema


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. Dezember 2017)

Je nach Auslieferungsmonat kann man doch bei einigen Herstellern die passende Bereifung wählen.? Zumindest habe ich bis jetzt nichts gegenteiliges gehört bzw. kennengelernt.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einem Mitsubishi Galant machen können? Habe mir überlegt, einen als Sommerfahrzeug zuzulegen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Dezember 2017)

Japs, is nen Tesla. Am 23.12. die Übergabe gehabt und 2 Tage vorher noch mit dem Auslieferspezi telefoniert. "Ja, das sind Ganzjahresreifen drauf, Goodyear Eagle RS-A2". Da konnte ich mit leben und mir nix weiter gedacht.  Zu Hause dann fest gestellt dass Pilot Sport keine Winterreifen sind  Und auch nicht Ganzjahresdinger   Auf die Felgen die Winterreifen drauf in Zukunft und jetzt und übern 1. Sommer die Ganzjahresdinger erst mal runter fahren.  Und für Sommer paar schöne Schuhe. Tja.. jetzt erst mal auf 4 Winterräder warten.
Klar hätte ich das dazu kaufen können, so kosten mich die 4 Reifen 750€, bei Tesla ein Radsatz mit Pirelli Winterriefen schlappe 2.500€  Zumal die Felgen dann nedd schön sind. Und sie montieren nur das was sie selber verkaufen, nix anders 

Naja, am 3.1. sollten sie ja da sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich wette Koenigsegg oder auch andere "Manufakturen" machen das sicherlich, aber bei deren Preisen ist dass auch kein Thema


Das hat nichts mit "machen" zu tun, sondern was im Kaufvertrag drinsteht. Man kann bei einem Geschäft nicht einfach mal nach Lust und Laune das Produkt ändern.

Das wäre das gleiche als wenn du ein Haus baust und plötzlich in einer Wand ein Fenster ist, wo keins hinsoll. Das Maurer fand da halt die Aussicht schön und hat ein Fenster reingemacht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Dezember 2017)

Na ich meinte schon, wenn WR mit gekauft werden bzw. die als Bonus on Top kommen, natürlich nicht ohne Rücksprache.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Dezember 2017)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Klar hätte ich das dazu kaufen können, so kosten mich die 4 Reifen 750€, bei Tesla ein Radsatz mit Pirelli Winterriefen schlappe 2.500€


Irgendwie hab ich da noch das geschreibsel vor augen von einem user, der bei der bestellung sooooo begeistert von tesla war und das die so ehrlich und fair mit den kunden um gehen....
Also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber du hast sie nicht mehr alle!!!  Winterreifen zu einem halbwegs angemessenen preis zum neuwagen dazu zu liefern ist doch nun etwas elementares. Ich weiß zwar aus dem stehgreif nicht mehr was ich für meine bezahlt hab, aber das autohaus hat sie mir vor der auslieferung noch kostenlos gewechselt und mehr wie die aktuellen ca. 550€ für den satz reifen auf stahl hab ich auch nicht bezahlt. (auf alu liegt das ganze momentan bei ca. 1250€ -> aber wer will schon die aktuellen, häßlichen alu`s von VW)


----------



## Lotto (30. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich da noch das geschreibsel vor augen von einem user, der bei der bestellung sooooo begeistert von tesla war und das die so ehrlich und fair mit den kunden um gehen....
> Also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber du hast sie nicht mehr alle!!!  Winterreifen zu einem halbwegs angemessenen preis zum neuwagen dazu zu liefern ist doch nun etwas elementares. Ich weiß zwar aus dem stehgreif nicht mehr was ich für meine bezahlt hab, aber das autohaus hat sie mir vor der auslieferung noch kostenlos gewechselt und mehr wie die aktuellen ca. 550€ für den satz reifen auf stahl hab ich auch nicht bezahlt. (auf alu liegt das ganze momentan bei ca. 1250€ -> aber wer will schon die aktuellen, häßlichen alu`s von VW)



Das mit den Winterreifen liegt halt im Kompetenzbereich des Autohändlers. Meist bieten die einfach nur Stahlfelge mit günstigen Reifen xyz an, den sie im 100er Pack auf Halden gekauft haben. Wenn man dann mit dem ADAC-Testsieger oder andere Markenreifen um die Ecke kommt, dann noch auf ALUs, dauert das mit den Winterreifen plötzlich Wochen. Selbst schon erlebt, hatte davor eigentlich auch das Selbstverständnis, dass sowas ja kein Problem sei wenn man sich im Winter ein neues Auto kauft. Scheinbar aber für einige Händler doch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2017)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das mit den Winterreifen liegt halt im Kompetenzbereich des Autohändlers.


Das ist mir als kunde aber eher egal. Der Preis ist trotzdem noch unverschämt! 
Bei VW kreuzt man dazu die winterreifen z.b. schon im konfigurator an und da ist es mir wurst, ob die das werk oder der händler ins auto legt. 
Bei tesla wird die aber das werk ins auto legen müssen. Die haben kein richtiges händler-netz und werden entsprechend per spedition ausliefern.


> Meist bieten die einfach nur Stahlfelge mit günstigen Reifen xyz an, den sie im 100er Pack auf Halden gekauft haben.


Ein kleiner händler könnte das aber nicht weshalb ich ja eher denke, das die reifen das werk ins auto schmeißt. Und dann gibt es halt nur standard-reifen... (die nun auch nicht komplett unterirdisch sind)


> Wenn man dann mit dem ADAC-Testsieger oder andere Markenreifen um die Ecke kommt, dann noch auf ALUs, dauert das mit den Winterreifen plötzlich Wochen.


Mit winterreifen ist das ja kein problem, geht man halt zum reifen-fritzen. Ich fand nur problematisch, das ich auf die werks-alu`s nicht gleich winterreifen bekommen konnte. (höchstens von der werkstatt "umziehen" lassen mit entsprechend zusatzkosten-> hab ich aber nicht gleich dran gedacht) So hab ich, früher oder später, einen sinnlosen satz stahlfelgen. (eine davon wird dann das reserve-rad)
Achja, und (ADAC-) "testsieger" kaufe ich eher nicht, denn ich fahre keinen golf.  Die liste dient nur als anhaltspunkt um grundlegende eigenschaften heraus zu finden und dann wird entschieden. Beim letzten satz sommerreifen, für meinen alten passat, hab ich mit den semperit speedlife sogar, mehr oder weniger, einen schuss ins blaue riskiert und das waren die besten gummi`s die ich bis dato drauf hatte. Dabei standen die verherigen reifen alle weiter oben in der liste...


----------



## keinnick (31. Dezember 2017)

Wieso hat Tesla kein Händlernetz? Glaubst Du, die Dinger kann man nur im Internet bestellen und die werden Dir dann vor die Tür gestellt?  Natürlich gibts auch Tesla-Händler Tesla Stores in Deutschland | Tesla Deutschland


----------



## Lotto (31. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wieso hat Tesla kein Händlernetz? Glaubst Du, die Dinger kann man nur im Internet bestellen und die werden Dir dann vor die Tür gestellt?  Natürlich gibts auch Tesla-Händler Tesla Stores in Deutschland | Tesla Deutschland



Naja das sind halt Verkaufs"Stores" wie bei Apple. Liegen mitten in der City in teuren Lagen. Da sind oft keine Werkstätten integriert, also selbst vier Winterreifen zu montieren muss dann extern gemacht werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2017)

Tesla hat hier kein Händlernetz. Wir haben auch einige Tesla Kunden die immer wieder kommen, weil die nächste Tesla Werkstatt 600km weit weg ist. Einfache Arbeiten kann an einem Tesla jede Werkstatt machen, die einen Mechaniker mit HV Ausbildung hat. Wenn es dann aber ans eingemachte geht muss das Auto die 600km transportiert werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Dezember 2017)

Je nach Definition ist selbst eine Dichte von 3 Händlern in D ein Händlernetz, ob das praxistauglich ist, ist ja was anderes.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wieso hat Tesla kein Händlernetz? Glaubst Du, die Dinger kann man nur im Internet bestellen und die werden Dir dann vor die Tür gestellt?


Wie sonst? Speditionen liefern alles mögliche, oder denkst du die post und co ärgern sich mit großgeräten wie waschmaschienen, e-herde oder kühlschränken herum? Die passen bei denen auch garnicht ins system. (würde mich zumindest wundern)


> Natürlich gibts auch Tesla-Händler Tesla Stores in Deutschland | Tesla Deutschland


Dir die liste mal angeschaut? Da gibt es teilweise nichtmal adressen und da wo es welche gibt... naja, wenn du mir in berlin auf dem kurfürstendamm oder im d-dorf auf der königsallee die tesla-werkstatt zeigen kannst, dann nehme ich den weiten weg gerne auf mich.


----------



## keinnick (31. Dezember 2017)

Du hast von einem Händlernetz gesprochen, oder nicht? Und nein, Werkstätten hast Du in den von Dir genannten Straßen nicht. Dafür in denselben Städten aber an anderen Standorten. Und natürlich kann man hier nicht von "flächendeckend" sprechen. Das kannst Du bei Ferrari & Co. aber auch nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du hast von einem Händlernetz gesprochen, oder nicht?


Was tesla da hat ist in weiten teilen ein vertriebs-netz, also verkaufen + vergessen. Das sind größten teils nur "stores" und was "Sales Representative" sind will ich wohl erst garnicht wissen. (inet-präsenz?) Wenn es mit dem ding doch mal etwas ernsthaftes haben sollte, dürfte es schon schwieriger werden.


> Und nein, Werkstätten hast Du in den von Dir genannten Straßen nicht. Dafür in denselben Städten aber an anderen Standorten.


Blankes wunschdenken.  Wenn du wirklich mal bei denen in den service mußt darfst du in manchen teilen deutschlands nur hoffen, das dich eine akkuladung da auch hin bringt. Tesla hat dazu auch eine schöne karte.


> Und natürlich kann man hier nicht von "flächendeckend" sprechen. Das kannst Du bei Ferrari & Co. aber auch nicht.


Ferrari holt dir die karre aber auch vor der haustür ab und bringt sie wieder.  Kannst ja bei tesla mal nachfragen, vieleicht bieten sie ja sowas an. (wenn der bock nur noch steht bleibt eh nur abschleppen über)


----------



## Amon (1. Januar 2018)

Drecks E-Karren. Die seltenen Erden die für die Herstellung der Akkus benötigt werden heissen aich deswegen so weil sie massenhaft vorhanden sind. Das ist für mich alles nur Augenwischerei.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Drecks E-Karren. Die seltenen Erden die für die Herstellung der Akkus benötigt werden heissen aich deswegen so weil sie massenhaft vorhanden sind. Das ist für mich alles nur Augenwischerei.



 Da muss man nichts mehr zu sagen... is am Ende eure Industrie  Ich muss auch niemanden missionieren etc. 

Dafür gibt's am 3. jetzt die Winterreifen aufs Auto.. bei 12 Grad Temperatur derzeit  Das Räder-Thema wurde bei uns hier komplett an Euromaster ausgelagert. Der Verkäufer meinte es mache keinen Sinn die eigenen Hochvoltexperten die 180€ die Stunde kosten Reifen wechseln zu lassen. Das können andere besser und günstiger. Haben sie auch recht. 

Heut nachmittag mal zu den Schwiegereltern düsen.. die haben nen neuen C3 gekauft. Zumindest von aussen und innen sieht die Kugel nicht übel aus


----------



## Riverna (1. Januar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ Riverna
> Moe hatte doch geschrieben, das die freien nicht wollen.



Dann soll er halt zum nächsten gehen. Hab selber in einer freien Werkstatt gelernt und wir hätten jeden Wagen mit OBDII Anschluss auslesen und reparieren können. Das kann eigentlich nahezu jede Werkstatt, die meisten haben einfach nur kein Bock. Also muss man halt einfach weiter suchen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Januar 2018)

...oder sich die ganze Mühe und Geld sparen und gleich zum Vertragshändler fahren. Wenn sich da erst 5 freie Buden dran probiert haben, kommt das Auto danach eh zum Vertragshändler.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Januar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Die seltenen Erden die für die Herstellung der Akkus benötigt werden heissen aich deswegen so weil sie massenhaft vorhanden sind.


Die sind tatsache nicht so selten, wie es der name vermuten lässt. Selbst hier im erzgebirge gibt es sie und je teurer die werden, um so eher lohnt auch der abbau hierzulande. (mit entsprechenden standards) Zudem muß man hier nicht mehr groß suchen. Die wismut hat zu ost-zeiten, auf der suche nach uran, die ganzen berge schonmal auf links gekrempelt. 


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts mehr zu sagen... is am Ende eure Industrie


Das die ganzen zechen im ruhrpott mittlerweile geschlossen sind, ist jetzt aber keine news des tages. 


> Dafür gibt's am 3. jetzt die Winterreifen aufs Auto.. bei 12 Grad Temperatur derzeit


Also auch bei euch schon sommer. Da brauchst du doch garkeine winterreifen mehr. (für dieses jahr)


> Der Verkäufer meinte es mache keinen Sinn die eigenen Hochvoltexperten die 180€ die Stunde kosten Reifen wechseln zu lassen. Das können andere besser und günstiger. Haben sie auch recht.


Hmmm... Wenn die tesla`s so unempfindlich sind wie du mal beschrieben hast ist es also wirtschaftlicher die hochvoltexperten für 180€/h däumchen drehen zu lassen, als sie mit reifenwechsel zu beschäftigen. Kein wunder das tesla auf keinen grünen zweig kommt.


----------



## enta (2. Januar 2018)

Hab mich die Tage mal bei cars&coffee angemeldet, die haben teils sehr interessante events und gab wohl auch schon 1-2 treffen in FFM, bin gespannt.

Ich hatte mein Auto auch erst ohne Winterräder bestellt, mein Autodealer des Vertrauens rief mich aber 2 Wochen vor Auslieferung an und fragte ob ich nicht gleich Winterräder drauf haben mag.
Ich dachte mir ja so im Dezember vllt. ganz geil 
Da es genau 1 Radsatz zur Auswahl gab, konnte ich mich auch schnell entscheiden  

Was für ein Tesla hast du dir bestellt? Find die Dinger prinzipiell schon sehr geil.


----------



## ich558 (2. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit BBM Motorsport, MTB Fahrzeugtechnik oder Simon Motorsport? Möchte bei einen der drei meine GTD optimieren lassen....


----------



## enta (2. Januar 2018)

Noch nie was von einem der drei gehört, aber wenn es nur ums Steuergerät geht sollte jeder einigermaßen renommierte Laden das auf die Kette bekommen.
Wichtig ist der vorher nachher Vergleich mit einer 100-200 Messung, Leistungsprüfstände ohne nachvollziehbare und glaubwürdige Vergleichswerte sind nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig.

Wie kommst du auf diese 3 Unternehmen? Ich mein dass ist sonderlich zeitaufwändige Arbeit, dafür kann man auch mal ein paar Meter fahrn.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2018)

Heute wieder ein bastel Auto gehabt was keinen Vortrieb hatte. War vom Kunden komplett zerlegt, im Auto lagen alle möglichen Teile, die schon neu waren. Dazu passend Ausdrucke aus allen möglichen Foren mit tollen Ratschlägen. Ein paar 1'n und 0'n später hatte ich dann das simple Problem behoben, weil das Getriebesteuergerät nur seine Adaption verloren hatte. Warum verbrennt man so sein Geld und seine Zeit? Da lagen an Teilen schon ein paar Tage Arbeit drin.  Ich verstehs nicht.



ich558 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit BBM Motorsport, MTB Fahrzeugtechnik oder Simon Motorsport? Möchte bei einen der drei meine GTD optimieren lassen....


BBM Motorsport machen ganz anständige Arbeit, die sind auch der offizielle Händler für Stoptech Bremsen in Deutschland.


----------



## ich558 (2. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Noch nie was von einem der drei gehört, aber wenn es nur ums Steuergerät geht sollte jeder einigermaßen renommierte Laden das auf die Kette bekommen.
> Wichtig ist der vorher nachher Vergleich mit einer 100-200 Messung, Leistungsprüfstände ohne nachvollziehbare und glaubwürdige Vergleichswerte sind nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig.
> 
> Wie kommst du auf diese 3 Unternehmen? Ich mein dass ist sonderlich zeitaufwändige Arbeit, dafür kann man auch mal ein paar Meter fahrn.




Sind realtiv bekannt und man hört nur positives. Alle jedoch von mir 6-8 Autostunden entfernt. Und 2 von denen bieten die Möglichkeit per eigenem Gerät den Datenstand auszulesen, ihnen zuzusenden und optimiert dann selbst einzuspielen.... Leistungsmessung ist da natürlich nicht möglich...


----------



## s-icon (2. Januar 2018)

War mit meinem Golf bei HGR, bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Hab mich die Tage mal bei cars&coffee angemeldet, die haben teils sehr interessante events und gab wohl auch schon 1-2 treffen in FFM, bin gespannt.



Da werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal hin fahren, ist ja immer an der Klassikstadt. Letztes Jahr gab es auch eins in Wiesbaden am Schloss.


----------



## ich558 (2. Januar 2018)

s-icon schrieb:


> War mit meinem Golf bei HGR, bin super zufrieden.



Schon wieder Dortmund wieso kommen so viele Tuner aus der Umgebung


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2018)

Das Ruhrgebiet ist halt einer der am dichtesten besiedelten Orte der Welt.
Beim Megaspeed hier um die Ecke kommen auch schon mal ganze Clubs quer durch Deutschland zur Abstimmung vorbei.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. Januar 2018)

Grad beim Aquaplaning fast von der Straße geflogen. Meine Reifen sind bei Nässe ordentlich, aber das... zum Glück hat der Reifen vorne links rechtzeitig wieder Haftung bekommen.
Habe mich schon im Baum gesehen. 

Abnormal, wieviel Wasser grad überall auf der Straße steht. Dann doch lieber Schnee.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Januar 2018)

Aktuell musst auch noch Angst haben dass es dich weg windet


----------



## Kusanar (3. Januar 2018)

Also ich hab hier nur Schneefahrbahn, mit leichter Eisschicht drunter. Driften beim Ausparken war auch für mich eine neue Erfahrung


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2018)

Hab grad mal nachgerechnet was ich mit den letzten paar Tankladungen so für einen Durchschnittsverbrauch habe.
Werksangabe 6.9 l - Realverbrauch 7.7 l (Bleifrei 95)
Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit, ein bisschen könnt er noch runter ^^


----------



## s-icon (3. Januar 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Schon wieder Dortmund wieso kommen so viele Tuner aus der Umgebung



Dann versuch es doch mal bei Krompholt Motorsport in Bonbruck oder dumped in Ennsdorf, beides APR Händler


----------



## enta (3. Januar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal hin fahren, ist ja immer an der Klassikstadt. Letztes Jahr gab es auch eins in Wiesbaden am Schloss.



Ja genau Klassikstadt, hatte ich bei Shmee gesehen 

Ist eine gute Idee, viele coole Autos, Käffchen und ein wenig bestaunen, kann man mal machen.
Man kann auch eigene Events über C&C organisieren, wollte schon immer mal in einem kleineren Konvoi einen Tripp in die Alpen machen,
aber in DE sind Konvois ja verboten ^^

Ich muss wirklich mal meinem Händler auf die Füße treten, dass ist nun das zweite mal in Folge, dass mein Auto mit deutlich zu wenig Reifendruck aus der Werkstatt kommt,
dass sollte ja nun wirklich im Standardablauf fest verankert sein, dass man das noch kurz überprüft.
Hab jetzt einen Termin für Freitag, 2000km Check d.h. ich muss jetzt nur heute und morgen noch 200km drauf spulen 

Dann kann ich dem kleinen Kerl endlich mal die Sporen geben.


----------



## taks (3. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dem kleinen Kerl endlich mal die Sporen geben.



Dem Händler


----------



## enta (3. Januar 2018)

Dem Auto


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Januar 2018)

Bald ist er erwachsen


----------



## enta (4. Januar 2018)

Gerade mit 1975km abgestellt, morgen wird er von nem Fahrer abgeholt und zum Händler gebracht, der weg zum Autohaus, 25km.
Ich lasse einen wildfremden dabei zusehen wie er volljährig wird 

we und nächste Woche soll mal einigermaßen trocken bleiben, da werde ich mal eine Runde drehen und gucken was er kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Januar 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit BBM Motorsport, MTB Fahrzeugtechnik oder Simon Motorsport? Möchte bei einen der drei meine GTD optimieren lassen....


Und was ist gegen MTM einzuwenden? (nur mal interesse halber) Die sind deutlich näher an dir dran.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Ja genau Klassikstadt, hatte ich bei Shmee gesehen
> 
> Ist eine gute Idee, viele coole Autos, Käffchen und ein wenig bestaunen, kann man mal machen.
> Man kann auch eigene Events über C&C organisieren, wollte schon immer mal in einem kleineren Konvoi einen Tripp in die Alpen machen,
> aber in DE sind Konvois ja verboten ^^



Dieses Jahr will ich mir das auch mal ansehen, stehe aber normalerweise gar nicht so auf Nobelkisten. Wird also für mich zwar interessant sein (mag generell alle Fahrzeugarten) aber das Herz wird dann doch nicht ganz so hoch schlagen wie bei den anderen Events wo ich hin fahre. Aber anschauen werde ich mir das dieses Jahr auf jedenfall. Bald geht die Saison los, dann werden wohl auch die ersten Treffen wieder an den Start gehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Januar 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit BBM Motorsport, MTB Fahrzeugtechnik oder Simon Motorsport? Möchte bei einen der drei meine GTD optimieren lassen....



BBM optimiert mMn oft sehr zaghaft, die Maps laufen aber wohl ganz gut.
Im VAG Bereich fallen mit momentan folgende Tuner ein:

- BROO Performance
- FTS Fahrzeugtechnik
- OK Chiptuning
- MTR Performance 
- Siemoneit Racing

Stark abraten kann ich aufgrund von eigenen Erfahrungen von SKN, das war wirklich Murks.

Die letzten guten Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Flasher von BSR Tuning gemacht. 
Bekannte haben damit ihren Caddy 2.0TDI optimiert, von 75PS auf knapp 200PS, die Map läuft sehr sauber und problemfrei.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und was ist gegen MTM einzuwenden? (nur mal interesse halber) Die sind deutlich näher an dir dran.



MTM ist eine Apotheke. Ähnlich wie Abt und co. und die Maps werden nicht besser sein als von einem guten anderen Tuner.


----------



## enta (5. Januar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr will ich mir das auch mal ansehen, stehe aber normalerweise gar nicht so auf Nobelkisten. Wird also für mich zwar interessant sein (mag generell alle Fahrzeugarten) aber das Herz wird dann doch nicht ganz so hoch schlagen wie bei den anderen Events wo ich hin fahre. Aber anschauen werde ich mir das dieses Jahr auf jedenfall. Bald geht die Saison los, dann werden wohl auch die ersten Treffen wieder an den Start gehen.



Nobelkisten interessieren mich auch weniger, eher Sportwagen.
Dass die dann teils Nobel sind bleibt nicht aus 

Aber ich finds geil das so Autos wie der Porsche R so gefeiert werden die so puristisch sind wie ein modernes Auto nur sein kann.
Deswegen auch der 2er, finde ich ist unter den Sportwagen noch mit einer der puristischsten.


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die letzten guten Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Flasher von BSR Tuning gemacht.
> Bekannte haben damit ihren Caddy 2.0TDI optimiert, von 75PS auf knapp 200PS, die Map läuft sehr sauber und problemfrei.


Ein 2.0 TDI mit 75 PS? Wo hat er den denn vorgekramt und wie kriegt man das Teil auf 200 PS?


----------



## Pommesbunker (5. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ein 2.0 TDI mit 75 PS? Wo hat er den denn vorgekramt und wie kriegt man das Teil auf 200 PS?


Den hat er nirgends ausgegraben, ist laut Wikipedia ein seit 2015 verbauter Motor, der wahrscheinlich einfach per Software auf die 75PS gedrosselt ist.


----------



## enta (5. Januar 2018)

Machen die ja jetzt öfters, ein 114i hat auch den exakt selben Motor wie ein 123i, die unterschiedlichen stärken sind ausschließlich software geregelt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2018)

Und die Bremse/Fahrwerk wurde wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf die 200PS Standfest gemacht...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und die Bremse/Fahrwerk wurde wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf die 200PS Standfest gemacht...



Ist exakt baugleich zum 150Ps TDI 



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Den hat er nirgends ausgegraben, ist laut  Wikipedia ein seit 2017 verbauter Motor, der wahrscheinlich einfach per  Software auf die 75PS gedrosselt ist.



Richtig


----------



## dsdenni (5. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist exakt baugleich zum 150Ps TDI
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig


Der läuft dann mit 75 PS einfach ohne Boost? 


Edit: Naja bei dem Drehmoment wohl eher nicht aber ab 1.500 is da sicher so gut wie nix mehr an Boost


----------



## worco (5. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Nobelkisten interessieren mich auch weniger, eher Sportwagen.
> Dass die dann teils Nobel sind bleibt nicht aus
> 
> Aber ich finds geil das so Autos wie der Porsche R so gefeiert werden die so puristisch sind wie ein modernes Auto nur sein kann.
> Deswegen auch der 2er, finde ich ist unter den Sportwagen noch mit einer der puristischsten.



Ein 911R puristisch? Schonmal nen aktuellen 11er gefahren?


----------



## enta (5. Januar 2018)

Du hast dich mit dem R noch nicht beschäftigt oder?


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Januar 2018)

Immer wenn ich das von den Wuntertunern so lese frag ich mich warum dann VW dermassen viel gemacht hat um den 150er 1,9er TDI auf 160 PS zu bringen. Und warum die mit dem Drehmoment vom 130er 1,9er TDI mit 310NM auf den Ibiza Cupra TDI mit 160PS nur 330NM raus bekommen. Sind die echt so dämlich in den Motorenentwicklungen?

Beim 160er kann ich mich noch erinnern.. da wurde unter anderem der LLK verändert im Gegensatz zum 150er... und nach etlichen Runden auf der Rennstrecke haben sie dann fest gestellt dass das Teil zu effektiv ist und durch die erhöhte Kühlleistung sich die Motorraumtemperatur so erhöht hat dass das Getriebeöl zu warm wurde.. also musste auch da geändert werden... und so weiter. Von anderen Legierungen beim Block etc. fang ich mal gar nedd an. 

Aber egal, Tuner machen das  alles mit Software


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2018)

PS und Drehmoment ist doch alles. Rest wird ueberbewertet!
Oft brauchst halt nicht mal einen richtigen Tuner, da reicht eine ordentliche Community


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich das von den Wuntertunern so lese frag ich mich warum dann VW dermassen viel gemacht hat um den 150er 1,9er TDI auf 160 PS zu bringen. Und warum die mit dem Drehmoment vom 130er 1,9er TDI mit 310NM auf den Ibiza Cupra TDI mit 160PS nur 330NM raus bekommen. Sind die echt so dämlich in den Motorenentwicklungen?


Wird alles nur per Software geregelt. Bis es knallt.


----------



## fctriesel (5. Januar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich das von den Wuntertunern so lese frag ich mich warum dann VW dermassen viel gemacht hat um den 150er 1,9er TDI auf 160 PS zu bringen. Und warum die mit dem Drehmoment vom 130er 1,9er TDI mit 310NM auf den Ibiza Cupra TDI mit 160PS nur 330NM raus bekommen. Sind die echt so dämlich in den Motorenentwicklungen?


Den marginalen Drehmomentanstieg ist nicht der Unfähigkeit der Motorenentwicklung zuzuschreiben sondern den Kaufleuten, die kein besseres Getriebe haben bauen lassen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die letzten guten Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Flasher von BSR Tuning gemacht.
> Bekannte haben damit ihren Caddy 2.0TDI optimiert, von 75PS auf knapp 200PS, die Map läuft sehr sauber und problemfrei.


Sicher 75 PS und nicht 75 KW? Wenn dein bekannter die 75 PS genommen hat ist ihm nicht mehr zu helfen. Bei der ps-zahl hat er auch kein standard 6-gang sondern nur 5 und ich glaube nicht, das das der sache auf dauer gewachsen ist. Die 5-gang teile werden nicht umsonst nur bei wenig ps verbaut. (dürfte auch kürzer übersetzt sein)
Mal davon ab, hat er die 200 PS offiziell?


> MTM ist eine Apotheke. Ähnlich wie Abt und co. und die Maps werden nicht besser sein als von einem guten anderen Tuner.


Macht das was? Dafür bekommt man die 220 PS für den 7er GTD (original 184 PS) mit tüv.


Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Den hat er nirgends ausgegraben, ist laut Wikipedia ein seit 2015 verbauter Motor, der wahrscheinlich einfach per Software auf die 75PS gedrosselt ist.


Um genau zu sein, gibt es ihn mit EU6-norm ab 2015. Davor hatte er EU5 und dürfte den 1.9er PD-saugdiesel als schwächsten motor beerbt haben.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und die Bremse/Fahrwerk wurde wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf die 200PS Standfest gemacht...


Fahrwerk ist beim caddy kein thema. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da vorne etwas anders sein kann und hinten gibt es nur plattfeder+gummipuffer+spielzeug-dämpfer. Dazu kann man nix weicher machen, da sonst die zuladung geringer würde.
Bei den bremsen ist das ähnlich. Max. 2,4t wollen auch mit 75 PS verzögert sein, was vorne kleinere scheiben und hinten trommel ausschließen dürfte.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, wenn dann sehe ich beim getriebe das problem.


dsdenni schrieb:


> Edit: Naja bei dem Drehmoment wohl eher nicht aber ab 1.500 is da sicher so gut wie nix mehr an Boost


Naja, die 1500 ist nur eine zahl. Richtig los geht es bei den EU6-dieseln erst ab ca.2000 upm und das letzte bißchen dann bei ca. 2700 upm.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2018)

Nur macht es nen Unterschied ob du 2,4t aus 160km/h oder aus 230km/h verzögern musst.


----------



## worco (5. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Du hast dich mit dem R noch nicht beschäftigt oder?



Doch, habe ich, und sitze regelmäßig mal in einem, und was soll an dem Puristisch sein? Weil er nen HS ist und nicht viele Spoiler hat? Also wenn das schon reicht dann gibts ja zum Glück noch viele puristische Autos!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur macht es nen Unterschied ob du 2,4t aus 160km/h oder aus 230km/h verzögern musst.


Mal davon ab das ein caddy glaub ich keine 230 km/h schnell werden kann (ich fahre bei tacho 215 quasi gegen eine wand-> das ist auch gut so), ein bißchen reserve muß die bremse schon haben. Meine muß ja auch min. 200 statt 178 km/h ab können.
Allerdings hab ich jetzt nochmal im konfigurator geschaut... bei den motoren die ich eigentlich links liegen lasse. Bis 75kw kann man tatsächlich 15 zoll felgen montieren, was bei meinem unmöglich wäre. Also gibt es beim caddy, entgegen meiner annahme, doch eine kleinere bremse.  Was für ein quatsch... (meine serienbremse könnte schon manchmal etwas besser ziehen)


----------



## Mosed (5. Januar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich das von den Wuntertunern so lese frag ich mich warum dann VW dermassen viel gemacht hat um den 150er 1,9er TDI auf 160 PS zu bringen. Und warum die mit dem Drehmoment vom 130er 1,9er TDI mit 310NM auf den Ibiza Cupra TDI mit 160PS nur 330NM raus bekommen. Sind die echt so dämlich in den Motorenentwicklungen?



Meine Vermutung:
Weil VW darauf achten muss, dass die Abgaswerte (im NEFZ) eingehalten werden, der Verbrauch in einem vernünftigen Rahmen bleibt und eine gewisse Haltbarkeit gewährleistet sein muss bzw. erreicht werden soll. Und es muss die Serienstreuung abgedeckt sein.

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass der getunte Motor 150.000 km oder 15 Jahre durchhält? Interessiert es den Tuner, ob der Motor danach die Grenzwerte für den NEFZ einhalten kann? (Weiß nicht wie die gesetzliche Lage da ist). Und vermutlich stimmt der Tuner jeden einzelnen Motor gezielt ab und hat kein Standardmapping, dass für 300.000 Motoren derselben Baureihe problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Januar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich das von den Wuntertunern so lese frag ich mich warum dann VW dermassen viel gemacht hat um den 150er 1,9er TDI auf 160 PS zu bringen. Und warum die mit dem Drehmoment vom 130er 1,9er TDI mit 310NM auf den Ibiza Cupra TDI mit 160PS nur 330NM raus bekommen. Sind die echt so dämlich in den Motorenentwicklungen?
> 
> Beim 160er kann ich mich noch erinnern.. da wurde unter anderem der LLK verändert im Gegensatz zum 150er... und nach etlichen Runden auf der Rennstrecke haben sie dann fest gestellt dass das Teil zu effektiv ist und durch die erhöhte Kühlleistung sich die Motorraumtemperatur so erhöht hat dass das Getriebeöl zu warm wurde.. also musste auch da geändert werden... und so weiter. Von anderen Legierungen beim Block etc. fang ich mal gar nedd an.
> 
> Aber egal, Tuner machen das  alles mit Software



Nö, das wird gemacht, damit der Motor jeden Dussel überlebt, egal ob der kalt getreten wird, Service überzogen wird, schlechter Sprit getankt wird oder nie kaltgefahren wird.
Es gibt auch Motoren, die vertragen Leistungssteigerungen nicht gut, die meisten allerdings schon. 
Gerade die 1.9er TDI aus deinem Beispiel sind extrem robust und drehzahlfest.
Und heutzutage sind viele Motoren einfach übers Kennfeld leistungsreduziert.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sicher 75 PS und nicht 75 KW? Wenn dein bekannter die 75 PS genommen hat ist ihm nicht mehr zu helfen. Bei der ps-zahl hat er auch kein standard 6-gang sondern nur 5 und ich glaube nicht, das das der sache auf dauer gewachsen ist. Die 5-gang teile werden nicht umsonst nur bei wenig ps verbaut. (dürfte auch kürzer übersetzt sein)
> Mal davon ab, hat er die 200 PS offiziell?



Ja, 75Ps mit dem sehr langen 5 Gang Getriebe.
Das scheint auch haltbar zu sein, gibt ja genug Tuner die die Leistung anbieten auch inkl. Garantie.
Die Leistung ist nicht eingetragen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Macht das was? Dafür bekommt man die 220 PS für den 7er GTD (original 184 PS) mit tüv.



Mit TÜV bekommst du die Leistung auch bei jedem anderen Tuner und läuft auch in den meisten Fällen genauso gut.
SKN ist auch teuer, die Maps sind aber Müll, zumindest die von meinem Daily.
Hab die dann nochmal komplett selbst neu geschrieben und jetzt läuft‘s vernünftig.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Fahrwerk ist beim caddy kein thema. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da vorne etwas anders sein kann und hinten gibt es nur plattfeder+gummipuffer+spielzeug-dämpfer. Dazu kann man nix weicher machen, da sonst die zuladung geringer würde.
> Bei den bremsen ist das ähnlich. Max. 2,4t wollen auch mit 75 PS verzögert sein, was vorne kleinere scheiben und hinten trommel ausschließen dürfte.
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, wenn dann sehe ich beim getriebe das problem.
> 
> Naja, die 1500 ist nur eine zahl. Richtig los geht es bei den EU6-dieseln erst ab ca.2000 upm und das letzte bißchen dann bei ca. 2700 upm.




Bremse/Fahrwerk ist wie gesagt gleich zum großen TDI.
Mit der Optimierung geht er ab 1500 gut (da liegen schon ca 350Nm an), bei ~2500 liegt dann das volle Drehmoment an (400Nm) und fällt ab 3500 langsam ab.


----------



## janni851 (5. Januar 2018)

Frage mich aber wie es dann künftig mit den Abgaswerten aussieht wenn direkt am Rohr gemessen wird. Die 200 PS Phase für meinen Astra von EDS bspw. hat keinen TÜV 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Januar 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Frage mich aber wie es dann künftig mit den Abgaswerten aussieht wenn direkt am Rohr gemessen wird. Die 200 PS Phase für meinen Astra von EDS bspw. hat keinen TÜV



Macht die Sache für meinen 35er nur einfacher, der muss eh immer per Sonde gemessen werden (da keine Kat readiness Flags gesetzt).


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Januar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Fahrwerk ist beim caddy kein thema. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da  vorne etwas anders sein kann und hinten gibt es nur  plattfeder+gummipuffer+spielzeug-dämpfer. Dazu kann man nix weicher  machen, da sonst die zuladung geringer würde.
> Bei den bremsen ist das ähnlich. Max. 2,4t wollen auch mit 75 PS  verzögert sein, was vorne kleinere scheiben und hinten trommel  ausschließen dürfte.
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, wenn dann sehe ich beim getriebe das problem.


Das Fahrzeuggewicht alleine braucht keine große Bremse. Wenn das so wär, dann müssten 40 Tonner 2-3 zusätzliche große Bremsen pro Achse haben, wenn die im Verhältnis genauso groß wären wie bei PKWs mit 1,5 Tonnen.

Die Leistung, die du über den Motor immer wieder in die Bremse pumpst, muss auf Dauer abgeführt werden. Mit einem getunten Caddy kann man z.B. 0-230-0 5x mal pro Minute fahren, mit einem Seriencaddy 0-160-0 nur 3 mal pro Minute. Deswegen haben auch 850kg Rennwagen riesengroße Bremsen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Januar 2018)

Wobei ein Caddy oberhalb der 80 kmh ja auch den Luftwiderstand als Bremsunterstützung hat


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, 75Ps mit dem sehr langen 5 Gang Getriebe.


Hmmm... Ich kenne kein langes 5-gang getriebe. Der 75kw-caddy, den ich zur probefahrt hatte, hatte ein 5-gang und das war eher etwas kurz, sprich der ist im letzten @2000 upm ca. 90-95 km/h gefahren. Mein 6-gang liegt da laut tacho bei ca. 105 und das 6-gang vom firmen-T5 bei ca. 120 km/h.
Ich hoffe du vergleichst die diesel-getriebe nicht mit dem vom saugdiesel-caddy, was ja, von der übersetzung her, eher auf benziner-niveau lag. Das war für einen diesel-motor aber schon regelrecht pervers kurz.


> Das scheint auch haltbar zu sein, gibt ja genug Tuner die die Leistung anbieten auch inkl. Garantie.


Das wird dann wohl die zeit zeigen müssen. Ich hätte jedenfalls bedenken...


> Mit TÜV bekommst du die Leistung auch bei jedem anderen Tuner...


Dafür habe ich vor einem jahr aber ganz schön suchen müssen. Manche tuner scheinen ja nichtmal die original-daten des motors zu kennen und geben einfach das an, was ich eher dem EU5-diesel zuordnen würde. Und da ich auf tüv bestehe, hatte ich letztlich nur 2 möglichkeiten gefunden. Das war einmal MTM, wo ich der erste mit dem fahrzeug gewesen und in eine warteschlange gekommen wäre, und wimmer rennsport-technik. Da ich aber nicht einfach mal urlaub nehmen und die 300 km nach ingolstadt fahren kann, wenn mtm zeit hat (hätte da auch eine woche stehen müssen), ist es halt wimmer geworden.


> Bremse/Fahrwerk ist wie gesagt gleich zum großen TDI.


Da muß die bremse aber umgebaut worden sein. Wie gesagt, der konfigurator sagt das bei den 55 und 75kw-modellen auch eine 15 zoll-felge passen muß und bei mir muß min. 16 zoll drauf. Ergo wird meine bremse etwas größer sein. (und auch die vom 110 kw)


> Mit der Optimierung geht er ab 1500 gut (da liegen schon ca 350Nm an), bei ~2500 liegt dann das volle Drehmoment an (400Nm) und fällt ab 3500 langsam ab.


Da wurde aber ganz schön "geschraubt". Original fällt das drehmoment glaub ich schon zwischen 2800 und 3000 upm wieder ab.
Ich hab leider keine kurve für meinen zu gesicht bekommen, aber die 350nm sollten auch bei mir @1500 upm anliegen. Wie es dann weiter hinten aussieht weiß ich ja leider nicht, aber für 150 ps geht er ab 2500 upm wirklich sehr gut. (tacho 200 kein problem und bei 215 ist aber endgültig schluß)


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Leistung, die du über den Motor immer wieder in die Bremse pumpst, muss auf Dauer abgeführt werden. Mit einem getunten Caddy kann man z.B. 0-230-0 5x mal pro Minute fahren, mit einem Seriencaddy 0-160-0 nur 3 mal pro Minute. Deswegen haben auch 850kg Rennwagen riesengroße Bremsen.


Die kühlung ist zwar ein argument, aber so wird kaum einer fahren. 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wobei ein Caddy oberhalb der 80 kmh ja auch den Luftwiderstand als Bremsunterstützung hat


Also ich muß sagen... geht so. Mein caddy rollt mit 100 km/h, trotz allrad, auch nicht schlechter als es mein alter 3B-passat tat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2018)

Der Caddy hat schon mehr Widerstand, allerdings ist das mehr an Masse dann beim Rollen wieder nicht bemerkbar.

Aber mal ehrlich, wer will nen Caddy zum Rennwagen umbauen? Etwas mehr Power für den Familien-Großraum-Kombi ist ok, aber ein Rennwagen ist er deswegen ja nicht.

Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass eine Bremse nie zu stark sein kann. Ich liebe es, wenn ein Auto anhält, als wenn man nen Anker geworfen hat.
Damit kann man sogar mit kleinem Motor schneller sein, denn wer später bremst, ist länger schnell


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Caddy hat schon mehr Widerstand, allerdings ist das mehr an Masse dann beim Rollen wieder nicht bemerkbar.


Also mit ca. 1,65 t ist ein caddy jetzt auch nicht sooooo schwer. Mein passat war auch nur 200 kg leichter.


> Aber mal ehrlich, wer will nen Caddy zum Rennwagen umbauen? Etwas mehr Power für den Familien-Großraum-Kombi ist ok, aber ein Rennwagen ist er deswegen ja nicht.


Das geht schon aufgrund der hinterachse nicht. Die hat dafür andere vorteile.
Allerdings scheinen auch nur die wenigsten zu wissen, das man die dinger doch halbwegs um die ecken jagen kann. Die 205er werksbereifung ist dafür aber eher ungeeignet, wobei bei meinem ja noch der allrad mit hilft den kleinen ums eck zu tragen. Hoffe aber dennoch, das meine werks-gummis bald tot sind. Ich will möglichst 225er drauf haben, denn die waren schon beim passat erheblich besser.


> Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass eine Bremse nie zu stark sein kann. Ich liebe es, wenn ein Auto anhält, als wenn man nen Anker geworfen hat.
> Damit kann man sogar mit kleinem Motor schneller sein, denn wer später bremst, ist länger schnell


Da wäre doch vorne eine durchgehende gummi-walze ideal für maximalen grip.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2018)

Schmankerl am Rande: Gebrauchtwagenkredite müssen so oft über Mahnung eingetrieben werden dass die Bankprogramme zur Verwaltung selbiger das automatisiert durchführen können.


----------



## janni851 (6. Januar 2018)

Naja das nen Mitarbeiter machen zu lassen ist einfach zu teuer. Aber das ist bei jeder Art von Kredit so. Unabhängig von Autokrediten. Nur Kontoüberziehungen werden durch Mitarbeiter angemahnt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schmankerl am Rande: Gebrauchtwagenkredite müssen so oft über Mahnung eingetrieben werden dass die Bankprogramme zur Verwaltung selbiger das automatisiert durchführen können.



Eigentlich wurde in jedem Unternehmen, in dem ich bisher war automatisiert gemahnt, es sei denn, der entsprechende Kunde hat ein Flag gehabt, damit ein MA nochmals gesondert drüber guckt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2018)

Hat hier jemand zufällig eine Dachbox mit 400-500L, mit der man ohne Probleme 200 km/h fahren kann? Ich bin nämlich grade auf der Suche nach einer stabilen Dachbox aber irgendwie gibt es da nur billige Rotze. Über die originale Audi Dachbox hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden. (allerdings sieht die echt sexy aus )



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die kühlung ist zwar ein argument, aber so wird kaum einer fahren.


Richtig es macht "kaum" einer. Für die "kaumen Fahrer" muss das Auto aber auch ausgelegt werden.  Man kann ja nicht einfach ein Auto verkaufen, wo 1% aller Fahrer drin sterben, weil es nicht allen Sicherheitsrichtlinien entspricht.


----------



## keinnick (6. Januar 2018)

400-500L? Was soll da rein? Ich meine wegen Dachlast usw.


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig eine Dachbox mit 400-500L, mit der man ohne Probleme 200 km/h fahren kann? Ich bin nämlich grade auf der Suche nach einer stabilen Dachbox aber irgendwie gibt es da nur billige Rotze. Über die originale Audi Dachbox hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden. (allerdings sieht die echt sexy aus )



Hat Thule nichts im Angebot?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> 400-500L? Was soll da rein? Ich meine wegen Dachlast usw.


Stahlplatten.  Ne ganz normal leichte Klamotten, mit 75kg auf dem Dach fährt es sich eh schon wie Kagge. 



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hat Thule nichts im Angebot?


Keine Ahnung ob die was taugen und in einem Stück bleiben bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. Bei ca. 95% aller Dachboxen wird ja nur bis 130 km/h angegeben, weil die so am wabbeln sind. Und das wäre der ultimative Urlaubskiller, wenn ich 650km nur mit 130 fahren könnte.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2018)

Ich tue mich schwer l zu schätzen, aber mein Dad hat eine Thule Box für den A6 welche quasi das komplette Dach abdeckt und erst bei 160 überhaupt hörbar wird.
EDIT: Müsste die bzw. deren Vorgängermodell sein:
Thule Dynamic | Thule | Deutschland
Ist offiziell allerdings auch nur für 130 freigegeben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ich kenne kein langes 5-gang getriebe. Der 75kw-caddy, den ich zur probefahrt hatte, hatte ein 5-gang und das war eher etwas kurz, sprich der ist im letzten @2000 upm ca. 90-95 km/h gefahren. Mein 6-gang liegt da laut tacho bei ca. 105 und das 6-gang vom firmen-T5 bei ca. 120 km/h.
> Ich hoffe du vergleichst die diesel-getriebe nicht mit dem vom saugdiesel-caddy, was ja, von der übersetzung her, eher auf benziner-niveau lag. Das war für einen diesel-motor aber schon regelrecht pervers kurz.



Sagen wir's mal so, für die Leistung lang genug.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da muß die bremse aber umgebaut worden sein. Wie gesagt, der  konfigurator sagt das bei den 55 und 75kw-modellen auch eine 15  zoll-felge passen muß und bei mir muß min. 16 zoll drauf. Ergo wird  meine bremse etwas größer sein. (und auch die vom 110 kw)



Ist original und laut ETK ist die Bremsanlage an VA und HA zu den anderen Motorisierungen identisch.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da wurde aber ganz schön "geschraubt". Original fällt das drehmoment glaub ich schon zwischen 2800 und 3000 upm wieder ab.
> Ich hab leider keine kurve für meinen zu gesicht bekommen, aber die  350nm sollten auch bei mir @1500 upm anliegen. Wie es dann weiter hinten  aussieht weiß ich ja leider nicht, aber für 150 ps geht er ab 2500 upm  wirklich sehr gut. (tacho 200 kein problem und bei 215 ist aber  endgültig schluß)



Ja, die Leistungskurve ist jetzt halt vernünftig. Gibt auch die Gießkannentuner wo dann halt die optimierte Kurve vom Verlauf genauso wie die Originale ist, nur halt stärker (das war bei meinem Daily der Fall, weshalb ich die Map neu geschrieben habe).
80-120km/h fährt er in 5,7s im 3. Gang (GPS gemessen mit meiner PGear).
Leistungskurve


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Januar 2018)

Wir hatten für den Urlaub immer die Thule Atlantis 780 auf dem Passat 3B. 
170 war damit drin, gab aber schon kleine Kerben im vorderen Dachträger (Offiziell auch 130 enpfohlen).

Zu Windgeräuschen kann ich nichts sagen, PumpeDüse halt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist original und laut ETK ist die Bremsanlage an VA und HA zu den anderen Motorisierungen identisch.


Eigentlich brauchst du ihn nur mal fragen, was er als minimale felgengröße drauf bauen muß. Aber wie gesagt, der konfigurator sagt etwas anderes und ich glaube auch nicht das vw felgen liefert die nicht passen. Deshalb, hinten könnten die bremsen durchaus identisch sein, vorne aber eigentlich nicht.


> Ja, die Leistungskurve ist jetzt halt vernünftig. Gibt auch die Gießkannentuner wo dann halt die optimierte Kurve vom Verlauf genauso wie die Originale ist, nur halt stärker (das war bei meinem Daily der Fall, weshalb ich die Map neu geschrieben habe).
> 80-120km/h fährt er in 5,7s im 3. Gang (GPS gemessen mit meiner PGear).


Wie gesagt, zu meinem hab ich nix dazu bekommen aber vieleicht bekomme ich auf nachfrage noch eine. Muß eh nochmal hin, weil deren tüv-mann nur donnerstags da ist. (wimmer hat mit dem heraus geben von gutachten wohl schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht)
Allerdings interessiert mich das jetzt auch nicht übermäßig. Das endergebniss passt, spricht es geht jetzt auch oberhalb von 170 km/h noch gut voran und ich verbrauche dabei auch zwischen 0,5-1 L weniger diesel.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig eine Dachbox mit 400-500L, mit der man ohne Probleme 200 km/h fahren kann?



Können und dürfen sind 2 paar Schuhe.   Da dich dürfen ja oft eh nedd so wirklich interessiert nimm einfach das Stabilste das du findest  Das reduziert das Risiko dass du etwaige Schäden dann selber zahlen darfst..... und fahr gut sichtbar herum damit, damit man die weiträumig ausweichen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2018)

Oder man kauft sich gleich nen Auto mit nem ordentlichen Kofferraum.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2018)

Jupp, sonst muss man eben mal für die Urlaubsfahrt den Speed zurück nehmen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (7. Januar 2018)

Touché! 
(und man spart auch etwas Sprit)

Ich bin mit nem 68PS Kompaktwagen, voll besetzt 600km in den Urlaub gefahren, kein Tempomat und nix.

War nicht schön, aber ging. 

Selbst mit 130 km/h sind 630km ja nur knapp 5 Stunden, da schafft man mindestens 6 Hörspiele oder hat Unterhaltung im Auto.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Selbst mit 130 km/h sind 630km ja nur knapp 5 Stunden, da schafft man mindestens 6 Hörspiele oder hat Unterhaltung im Auto.


130 km/h Schnitt schafft man aber nur wenn man 200 km/h+ fährt. 

Wenn man 130 km/h max fährt, dann ist man auf 650km 2 Stunden länger unterwegs, als wenn man immer Knallgas macht. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder man kauft sich gleich nen Auto mit nem ordentlichen Kofferraum.


Nur wegen einem Urlaub gebe ich nicht 25000€ mehr für ein Auto aus.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Jupp, sonst muss man eben mal für die Urlaubsfahrt den Speed zurück nehmen.


Nicht möglich.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (7. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 130 km/h Schnitt schafft man aber nur wenn man 200 km/h+ fährt.
> 
> Wenn man 130 km/h max fährt, dann ist man auf 650km 2 Stunden länger unterwegs, als wenn man immer Knallgas macht.



Joa, sind zwei Stunden die ich mich nicht über Idioten Ärgern muss, die mich andauern Ausbremsen.  Das merke ich auf dem Weg zur Berufsschule immer wieder... Wenn ich soweit wie möglich konstant 120km/h fahre, brauche ich ca. 50-55min. Mach ich knallgas, brauche ich wenns hoch kommt 10 Minuten weniger. Diesen Stress will ich mir auf keiner Strecke der Welt antun.
Und meine Urlaubskasse freut sich auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2018)

Für mich wäre das purer Stress die ganze Zeit 130 fahren zu müssen.  Das widerspricht allen meinen Grundinstinkten. 

Ich bin 2 Mal in meinem Leben ca. 900km am Stück nach Le Mans mit einem Wohnmobil gefahren, was maximal 130 gemacht hat. Nie wieder!


----------



## Captn (7. Januar 2018)

Ach 130 km/h ist doch ne entspannte Reisegeschwindigkeit. Damit bist du immer noch schneller als der Durchschnitt. Ich fahre auch nur noch abends nach der Arbeit schneller. Wenn es voll ist, kannst du das auch auf ner dreispurigen Autobahn vergessen. Und bevor ich mich irgendwo noch mit einreihe, lass ich es einfach bleiben. Sollen die Spacken doch Stoßstange an Stoßstange auf der linken Spur weiterschleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 130 km/h Schnitt schafft man aber nur wenn man 200 km/h+ fährt.
> 
> Wenn man 130 km/h max fährt, dann ist man auf 650km 2 Stunden länger unterwegs, als wenn man immer Knallgas macht.
> 
> ...


130 im Schnitt braucht man bestimmt keine 200+ fahren.
Bin oft genug Autobahn 120-140 Schnitt mit nem 70ps Jetta gefahren und der schafft keine 200, geschweige denn 200+.
Weihnachten bin ich zur Familie ca 155 Schnitt gefahren und selbst da reichen unter 200 aus um den Schnitt zu halten.

Nur so nebenbei, für 50000€ hättest du auch nen Superb Combi mit 280PS gekriegt.
Ja ich weiss, kein Schaltgetriebe.
Naja, jedenfalls kein "echtes".

Das es für dich unmöglich ist wie jeder Andere zu fahren, wissen wir alle.
Wenn du aber andere gefährdest, ist das nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Januar 2018)

Dauerhaft 130km/h ist schon arg ermüdend, da muss ich tbf recht geben.
Je nach Auto fahre ich auf Langstrecke meistens zwischen 180 und 220. Wenn wenig Verkehr ist das für mich entspannter als mit 130 dahinzuschleichen.


----------



## enta (7. Januar 2018)

Ich bin neulich 6std. 170km/h max gefahren, vollkommen okay aber so richtig geil wars nich 
Angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit ist für mich so bei 200km/h.

Luxusprobleme der Deutschen.
Konnte heute zum ersten mal die Karre fliegen lassen, gaaarnich so schlecht, kann man so lassen.
Oben rum die 45ps mehr als vorher, ja merkt man aber ist jetzt nicht der riesen Unterschied, die 50nm extra merkt man schon eher.
Was aber wirklich nice ist,  der Motor dreht viel schöner nach oben, der hat richtig bock, vorher wirkte alles immer so ein wenig zugeschnürt.

Und die ganzen Kleinigkeiten wie bremsen, Lenkung und vor allem die Kurvenfahrten sind um Welten besser, da bekomm ich mich kaum ein 
Bin mir ziemlich sicher obwohl ich noch lange nicht am Limit war bin ich eben schon auf Winterreifen schneller durch die Kurve gekommen wie vorher auf Sommer.

Hab eben bei komplett trockenen Strassen Discolicht im Tacho bekommen als ich vom 4. in den 5. Gang geschaltet hab, gut ist recht kalt aber
schlupf im 5. hatte ich auf trockenen Strassen auch noch nie.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch gefühlt 5 Monate warten bis ich die Sommerräder rauf machen kann, dann mal gucken was geht


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

Apropos Sommerräder, überlege von 8,5x19 auf 7,5x19 oder 8x18 zu gehen.
Die Winterräder mit 7,5x18 fühlen sich irgendwie "dynamischer" an.
Reifengrösse bleibt 225/40 18 bzw 225/35 19.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Januar 2018)

@TBF und MR C King
Ja gut, so sind wir halt unterschiedlich. 
Ich würde mir ja z.b. zur aktuellen Zeit auf biegen und brechen keinen Benziner kaufen bei den Spritpreisen, leistungsstarke Motoren und schnell fahren finde ich grundsätzlich aber auch cool. 

@enta: Was für nen Wagen hattest du nochmal bekommen? Hatte das iwie nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> @enta: Was für nen Wagen hattest du nochmal bekommen? Hatte das iwie nicht mehr gefunden.



Einen bmw m2, bin vom M235i umgestiegen, dass perfekte Winterauto


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja z.b. zur aktuellen Zeit auf biegen und brechen keinen Benziner kaufen bei den Spritpreisen, leistungsstarke Motoren und schnell fahren finde ich grundsätzlich aber auch cool.


So viel teurer ist ein Benziner nun auch nicht, aber kommt ja auch auf deine Kilometer an die du fährst.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Ich bin neulich 6std. 170km/h max gefahren, vollkommen okay aber so richtig geil wars nich
> Angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit ist für mich so bei 200km/h.



Die Frage ist nur: Wo und wie lange kannst Du das? Ich bin am ersten Weihnachtstag von Göttingen nach München gefahren und es waren keine LKW und nur wenige Autos auf der AB. Dennoch konnte man nicht länger als 5-10 Minuten 200+am Stück  fahren, weil es immer Schleicher gab oder die nächste Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung / Baustelle kam. Auf der Rückfahrt an Neujahr ist meine Freundin gefahren (wg. Nachwirkungen von Silvester bei mir ) und das hat kaum länger gedauert, obwohl sie selten schneller als 160 fährt.


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

Das ist wahr, schneller voran kommt man i.d.R. nicht und wenn dann nur wenige Minute auf eine längere Strecke gerechnet.
Gut es gibt so Strecken auf denen man Nachts mal wirklich schnell sein kann, bin vor ein paar Jahren mal in 2,5std. von Österreich bei St.Johann nach FFM gefahren.
Da hatte ich einen R32 der 250km/h gelaufen ist und konnte gefühlt 70% der AB strecke vollgas fahren.

Der Abschnitt hatte erstaunlich wenig Beschränkungen und es war absolut leer.

Aber das sind extreme Ausnahmen, wenn ich schnell fahre dann weil mir danach ist und es Spaß macht, nicht weil ich meine schneller am Ziel zu sein.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So viel teurer ist ein Benziner nun auch nicht, aber kommt ja auch auf deine Kilometer an die du fährst.



Naja, das stimmt schon. Steuern sind ja u.a beim Benziner günstiger. Was für mich aber den Hauptunterschied macht sind die Spritkosten.
Ich hatte vom Autohaus mitte Dezember nen Seat Leon mit 1.2 TSI, also mit 110PS dieselbe Leistungsklasse wie mein Focus.
Auf 150km habe ich 14l Super in den Bock gekippt, obwohl ich nicht anders gefahren bin als mit meinem Focus. Den Focus fahre ich mit 14l Diesel aber fast dreimal so weit.

Ich fahre aber auch so genug, dass sich ein Diesel bei mir rechnet. Jeden Tag 80km Arbeitsweg (hin- und rückweg) und min. 1 mal im Monat 850km/Woche zur Berufsschule (85km eine Strecke)
Bin vom März bis ende Dezember fast genau 30.000km gefahren.


----------



## keinnick (8. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Das ist wahr, schneller voran kommt man i.d.R. nicht und wenn dann nur wenige Minute auf eine längere Strecke gerechnet.
> Gut es gibt so Strecken auf denen man Nachts mal wirklich schnell sein kann, bin vor ein paar Jahren mal in 2,5std. von Österreich bei St.Johann nach FFM gefahren.



Wenn es frei ist kann man ruhig mal Feuer geben und so auch Zeit sparen. Das stimmt. Mache ich auch wenn es mal geht. 



enta schrieb:


> Da hatte ich einen R32 der 250km/h gelaufen ist und konnte gefühlt 70% der AB strecke vollgas fahren.



Die Verbrauchsanzeige in der MFA hätte ich danach gerne mal gesehen.


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

Deine Rechnungseinheiten sind wirklich kreativ, Langweiler würden sich auf den Verbrauch auf 100km beziehen 
Es ist aber wirklich so, vielfahrer sparen mit Dieseln immer noch Geld.
Mein Bruder ist seinen 335d damals auf 8L gefahren, obowohl er relativ viel schnell gefahren ist und das Auto 280ps hatte.
Konnte man bis auf 6L runter bekommen, mit einem Benziner undenkbar.


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die Verbrauchsanzeige in der MFA hätte ich danach gerne mal gesehen.



Weis gar nicht mehr was der da verbraucht hat, resette auch nie den Durchschnittsverbrauch.
Aber ich meine so 15-16L ginge da schon teils durch.

Ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre her, muss sagen das war die beste AB Fahrt die ich jeh hatte


----------



## Zeiss (8. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dauerhaft 130km/h ist schon arg ermüdend, da muss ich tbf recht geben.
> Je nach Auto fahre ich auf Langstrecke meistens zwischen 180 und 220. Wenn wenig Verkehr ist das für mich entspannter als mit 130 dahinzuschleichen.



Genau so sehe ich es auch. Auf Langstrecke habe ich meistens eine 2 vorne stehen  Egal ob Winter oder Sommer.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Weis gar nicht mehr was der da verbraucht hat, resette auch nie den Durchschnittsverbrauch.
> Aber ich meine so 15-16L ginge da schon teils durch.
> 
> Ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre her, muss sagen das war die beste AB Fahrt die ich jeh hatte


Nen R32 bei Vollast zieht ein wenig mehr als 15-16L, pack nochmal 5-10L drauf, dann passt es.
Den höchsten Verbrauch hatte ich damals bei meinem Fiat Coupe, der hat bei 250 locker seine 25-30L durchgezogen.


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

Man kann auf jeden Fall die Tanknadel wandern sehen wenn man genau drauf achtet 

Aber ich habs auch gerade geschafft innerhalb von 45min. nen halben Tank leer zu fahren,
dass ist aber nicht meine Schuld sondern die von BMW, egal welche Motorisierung, es ist, immer der selbe Tank


----------



## Falk (8. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Man kann auf jeden Fall die Tanknadel wandern sehen wenn man genau drauf achtet



Was man aber nicht tun sollte bei dem Tempo 

Ich bin bei meinem R32 jetzt tatsächlich mal < 10L auf dem Langzeitverbrauch: in letzter Zeit viel Bundesstraße mit Überholverbot, da kommt man auch unter < 8L in der Verbrauchsanzeige 1 
Autobahn ist hier um München rum immer schwierig...

Hab jetzt mal neue Radnabendeckel für die Meribel-Winter-Felgen gebraucht (einen verbummelt): gut 27€ das Stück als Original-Teil - selbst bei Ebay das Set 4 Stk. gebraucht für gut 100€


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Deine Rechnungseinheiten sind wirklich kreativ, Langweiler würden sich auf den Verbrauch auf 100km beziehen
> Es ist aber wirklich so, vielfahrer sparen mit Dieseln immer noch Geld.
> Mein Bruder ist seinen 335d damals auf 8L gefahren, obowohl er relativ viel schnell gefahren ist und das Auto 280ps hatte.
> Konnte man bis auf 6L runter bekommen, mit einem Benziner undenkbar.



Naja, ich hatte den Wagen nur einen Tag und habe den bevor ich ihn wieder abgegeben habe einfach wieder voll getankt 

Den Focus fahre ich im Langzeitschnitt mit 5,2 Liter/100km



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis auf die Kilometerleistung sind alles Durchschnittswerte.

Ja, ich bin so nen Freak, der sowas alles in eine Excel Liste einträgt 
Aber da ich den Wagen ausschließlich selbst fahre kann ich da wenigstens etwas den Überblick behalten und so auch die Schwankungen zwischen Sommer/Winter sehen. Im Hochsommer habe ich den Wagen teilweise mit 4,8l/100 gefahren, das schaff ich im Winter auch nicht.

Zu deinem Auto: So nen M2 hat natürlich was  Ich finde den neuen M5 mega schnieke, wenn ich das Geld hätte und nicht so drauf schauen müsste wäre so ein Auto ja auch meins


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

R32 unter 10 ist schon sehr gut,  dass hab ich nie geschafft 
Mit meinem "R" (6er) ging das schon eher, dafür war der Sound dann nicht mehr so schön.

Wegen M5, finde ich auch hammer, vorallem dass man von Allrad auf Heck umschalten kann finde ich super.
So bewahrt sich BMW und die M GmbH Ihre wurzeln und dennoch hinken sie der Konkurrenz nicht hinterher.
Mein Chef hat jetzt letzten Freitag seinen brand neuen B5 bekommen, haben direkt eine Probefahrt gemacht, ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Mit 600ps kann man schon mal im Verkehr mitschwimmen 
Bei dem ding hat er wirklich jedes Häckchen angeklickt, sogar eine Anhängerkupplung die auf Knopfdruck unterm Auto verschwindet.
Das Teil hat Features von denen ich noch gar nicht wusste das es sowas gibt.

Nur jetzt nachdem ich gerade die 2000 runter gefahren habe, fängt er an und jammert schon.


----------



## Riverna (8. Januar 2018)

Mir persönlich ist der Verbrauch von einem Auto recht egal. Den Subaru kann ich mit 10L bis 12L im normalen  Betrieb fahre, aber auch mit 30L aufwärts. Natürlich immer das gute Ultimate 102. 

Für den den täglichen Weg braucht der Lexus zwischen 13L und 15L. Aber auch da habe ich oft 20L wenn ich weitere Strecken über die Autobahn fahren muss. Jedoch fahre ich ihn mit LPG Gas und bezahle somit nur 0.63Euro pro Liter.


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

Ich bin sehr zwiegespalten, einerseits bin ich total pro Umwelt, ich versuch alles nachhaltig zu kaufen, setze auf erneuerbare Energien bla bla etc.
aber in Sachen Auto bin ich Egoist und stelle meinen Spaß über die Folgen.

Für mich der Optimalfall wäre ein gemütliches sparsames Auto für den Alltag und ein kleiner Rennsemmel für die Wochenenden,
aber zzt. ist ein Zweitwagen finanziell nicht drin und somit habe ich mich für die Variante alltags tauglicher Sportwagen entschieden.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Januar 2018)

Naja, sparsam fahren dürfte beim R32 Golf 4 ja wohl auch schwer sein, wenn man quasi permanent Vollgas gibt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2018)

Umwelt? Nach mir die Sintflut.  Wir bekommen unseren Planeten mit den paar Autos nicht kaputt. Da gibt es deutlich schlimmeres.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Januar 2018)

Beim Auto bin ich auch nicht "pro Umwelt".

Finde diese ganze Diesel Diskussion auch total schwachsinnig. 


Aber so ne "zwei Auto-Geschichte" fänd ich auch genial. Als Alltags und Langstreckenfahrzeug nen Kombi mit großem Diesel und was zum Spaß haben. Nen C63s Coupé oder so ;D


Fehlt nur noch der Lottogewinn... Freitag hatt ich einen richtig ^^


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2018)

Das Thema Zweitauto hat in DE leider Herr Schäuble gründlichst abgewehrt.


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

Quatsch, nen C63 ist doch ein Alltagsauto, zu dem brauch man dann zusätzlich noch was sportliches


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Januar 2018)

Pfffffff 

Für mich ist:

Benzin mit vielviel PS -> Spaß
Diesel mit vielviel PS -> Alltag 

Auch wenn ich atm weder noch habe


----------



## enta (8. Januar 2018)

Spaß allemal, aber ich will was das gut ums Eck geht, so in Richtung Porsche GT3 991.2


----------



## Nightmare09 (8. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Man kann auf jeden Fall die Tanknadel wandern sehen wenn man genau drauf achtet
> 
> Aber ich habs auch gerade geschafft innerhalb von 45min. nen halben Tank leer zu fahren,
> dass ist aber nicht meine Schuld sondern die von BMW, egal welche Motorisierung, es ist, immer der selbe Tank



Der hat ja auch nur einen 52l Tank.

Schade, dass neue Autos keine 80l bzw. 110l Tanks haben (Oberklasselimousinen und Transporter mal ausgenommen). So könnten sie auch eine hohe Reichweite in ihre Werbeflyer drucken ohne den Verbrauch unnötig zu senken^^ 

Wobei es ja bei der C-Klasse optinal einen 66l Tank gibt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Januar 2018)

Najaaaa, Porsche ist zwar nice, aber dann doch nicht so mein Fall.

Höchstens nen Macan oder Panamera, aber zumindest letzteren gibts ja irgendwie nicht mehr als Diesel? 

Bin eher so Mercedes/Audi/BMW Fan


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> dass ist aber nicht meine Schuld sondern die von BMW, egal welche Motorisierung, es ist, immer der selbe Tank


Noch nerviger ist es den selben Motor im Nachfolgemodell zu haben und das hat dann 15l weniger Tankinhalt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Januar 2018)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> Der hat ja auch nur einen 52l Tank.
> 
> Schade, dass neue Autos keine 80l bzw. 110l Tanks haben (Oberklasselimousinen und Transporter mal ausgenommen). So könnten sie auch eine hohe Reichweite in ihre Werbeflyer drucken ohne den Verbrauch unnötig zu senken^^
> 
> Wobei es ja bei der C-Klasse optinal einen 66l Tank gibt.


Und mein B7 hat nen 70l Tank, was hat die C Klasse denn normal?


----------



## chaotium (8. Januar 2018)

Mein neues Dienstfahrzeug: YouTube
Fliegender Techniker kein Thema mehr xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2018)

So, erstmal noch nen Custom-Taschenset für den S3 bestellt. Mal schaun wieviel da gegenüber normalen Koffern in nem A4 Avant überbleibt. Danach wird dann die Dachbox ausgesucht... ...oder vielleicht ist ja keine mehr nötig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Januar 2018)

Hau doch einfach den krempel, der ganz hinten nicht mehr hin passt, auf die  rücksitzbank. Oder noch besser, leg die rücksitzbank doch einfach um.


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So, erstmal noch nen Custom-Taschenset für den S3 bestellt. Mal schaun wieviel da gegenüber normalen Koffern in nem A4 Avant überbleibt. Danach wird dann die Dachbox ausgesucht... ...oder vielleicht ist ja keine mehr nötig.


Was hast du denn vor? 
Wenn ich meinen Kofferraum mit Koffern voll knalle, hab ich genug für nen paar Wochen dabei...


----------



## Nightmare09 (8. Januar 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und mein B7 hat nen 70l Tank, was hat die C Klasse denn normal?



41 l und das empfinde ich als sehr wenig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre mit meinen zwei Autos, einer Daily, der andere für‘s WE ganz gut und unterm Strich nix teuerer als mit nur einem hochmotorisiertem Auto.

Morgen bestelle ich wahrscheinlich meinen neuen Daily, die „Umweltprämie“ hat mich letztendlich doch überzeugt und bei dem extrem Rabatt kann ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Pommesbunker (8. Januar 2018)

Nightmare09 schrieb:


> 41 l und das empfinde ich als sehr wenig.


Kann man mal so machen, der Fiesta von nem Bekannten hat 40 Liter...


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2018)

Lustig ist da dann auch wieder die "Top"-Motorisierung. Mein StreetKa hatte auch einen solchen Tank aber 10l Verbrauch, das macht dann richtig Spaß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hau doch einfach den krempel, der ganz hinten nicht mehr hin passt, auf die  rücksitzbank. Oder noch besser, leg die rücksitzbank doch einfach um.


Der eine Sitz und die Fußräume hinten sind schon voll.  Rücksitzbank umlegen ist keine Option, da man so absolut nichts sichern kann und direkt erschlagen wird. Ich fahre nie mit ungesicherter Ladung durch die Gegend.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was hast du denn vor?
> Wenn ich meinen Kofferraum mit Koffern voll knalle, hab ich genug für nen paar Wochen dabei...


2 Wochen Skiulaub mit 3 Personen. Da ist nen A4 Avant immer richtig voll(inkl. 1 Sitz), allerdings mit normalen Koffern, wo man immer Platz verschenkt. Jetzt muss die gleiche Menge Gepäck in ein kleineres Auto, oder eben oben drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2018)

Die Kombi hab ich schon zwei Mal in mein Cabrio rein bekommen, war allerdings wirklich an der Grenze des Machbaren.
Koffer an sich sind natürlich die Platzfresser schlechthin. Kaum hat man flexible Taschen(welche auch nicht speziell Auto angepasst sein müssen) passt es plötzlich.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

Also ich brauch für 2 Wochen Urlaub 1 Koffer, da sind dann so 15-20kg an Klamotten drin.
Bei so nem kleinem A3 Kofferraum brauchst halt weiche Taschen, da passt auch mehr rein.
Ich wollte früher auch nie nen Kombi, aber es ist halt viel praktischer.


----------



## P2063 (9. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich brauch für 2 Wochen Urlaub 1 Koffer, da sind dann so 15-20kg an Klamotten drin.



Er hat geschrieben Skiurlaub, da hat man nicht nur ein paar Shorts und Sonnencreme dabei. Skiklamotten brauchen schon ordentlich Platz, die Schuhe ebenfalls.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2018)

Und die Skischuhe sind auch in einer weichen Tasche nicht flexibel. 
Naja mal schauen was mit dem Kofferset so reinpasst. Sonst hatte ich immer so Riesenkoffer die vollgeladen ca. 30kg gewogen haben. Da hat man sich dann in jedem Treppenhaus 10x verkeilt. Total nervig.


----------



## enta (9. Januar 2018)

40L in einer C Klasse?
Das ist aber extrem wenig, da muss man ja nachtanken während man vom Gelände der Tankstelle fährt 

Ich freu mich schon auf den Sommer, fahren mit ein paar Freunden in die Schweiz, diese Bergstraßen sind genau das richtige Terrain für den mini m.

Wegen Zweitwagen fürs we, bin auch nie so der Porsche Fan gewesen, aber der neue GT3 (letzter Sauger) soll unfassbar gut sein.
Selbst viele die das Kleingeld haben und ebenfalls nie groß Porsche mochten haben sich den bestellt weil es für den Preis einfach nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt gibt.
Würde so einen verdammt gerne mal fahren.

Und was macht mein Nachbar? Kauft sich nen Turbo. pfff.


----------



## taks (9. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den Sommer, fahren mit ein paar Freunden in die Schweiz, diese Bergstraßen sind genau das richtige Terrain für den mini m.



Schon Pläne wohin genau?


----------



## enta (9. Januar 2018)

Entweder Beromünster oder Gordola.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Januar 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Er hat geschrieben Skiurlaub, da hat man nicht nur ein paar Shorts und Sonnencreme dabei. Skiklamotten brauchen schon ordentlich Platz, die Schuhe ebenfalls.


Man gut dass du keine Ahnung hast, wie und wo ich Urlaub mache.
Ne Shorts und Sonnencreme brauche ich das jedenfalls nicht.
Eher mehrere paar Schuhe und dickere Klamotten.


----------



## enta (9. Januar 2018)

Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern, es gibt zwei Arten von Skifahrern,
diejenigen die in St. Moritz aufm Liegestühl chillen und Fitzelwasser drinken und diejenigen die Ski fahren


----------



## taks (9. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Entweder Beromünster oder Gordola.



Da würde ich Gordola nehmen, da hat man beim hinfahren schon die Möglichkeit über ein paar Pässe zu fahren 
Und Verzascatal und Maggiatal sind auch gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Falk (9. Januar 2018)

Wir haben mal in meinen Golf V vier Leute + Skischuhe für ne Woche Saalbach-Hinterglemm gekriegt. Zugegeben Skier vor Ort geliehen, das hätte nicht gepasst. Allerdings mussten die Leute jeweils eine Tasche auf den Schoß nehmen, was natürlich weniger Optimal ist - aber gepasst hat es.


----------



## enta (9. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Da würde ich Gordola nehmen, da hat man beim hinfahren schon die Möglichkeit über ein paar Pässe zu fahren
> Und Verzascatal und Maggiatal sind auch gleich um die Ecke.



Uns ist nur wichtig, dass es in der nähe einen Flugplatz gibt mit einem Flieger der einen bei 4000m raus wirft.
Gordola sieht schon sehr gut aus, ein schöner See und weit im Süden, da ist bestimmt gutes Wetter 

Edit: Ich habe gerade raus gefunden, dass mein Auto einen Burnout Modus hat  
Ich bin ja echt nicht so der Burnout Typ, noch nie gemacht, aber jetzt wo ich weis es gibt einen extra Modus dafür muss ich es unbedingt mal ausprobieren!
Da muss ich irgendwo raus aus der Zivilisation, wenn man nicht gerade auf nem Autotreff oder so ist wärs mir sonst viel zu peinlich


----------



## Riverna (9. Januar 2018)

Auch auf einem Autotreffen ist sowas mehr als peinlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe gerade raus gefunden, dass mein Auto einen Burnout Modus hat
> Ich bin ja echt nicht so der Burnout Typ, noch nie gemacht, aber jetzt wo ich weis es gibt einen extra Modus dafür muss ich es unbedingt mal ausprobieren!
> Da muss ich irgendwo raus aus der Zivilisation, wenn man nicht gerade auf nem Autotreff oder so ist wärs mir sonst viel zu peinlich


Das macht man direkt auf der Straße vor dem Haus!  #zerofucksgiven
Wenn einer damit ein Problem hat soll er halt wo anders hingucken.


----------



## enta (9. Januar 2018)

Kommt aufs Autotreff an, gibt auch welche bei denen beim Verlassen hunderte Autos eine abgesperrte Straße runter bügeln
und alle feiern das wie doof.
Wenn da einer mal nen kleinen Burnout macht geht 5 typen unter den Zuschauern einer ab 
Okay aus dem Gesichtspunkt besser kein Burnout 

Kann man auf jeden Fall mal machen.
YouTube

Und vorm Haus ja nee weis nich, ich hab schon schlechtes gewissen morgens die Karre in der Garage zu starten 
Is sone nette Leute Gegend und noch glauben die Nachbarn ich wär vernünftig.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (9. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich wollte früher auch nie nen Kombi, aber es ist halt viel praktischer.



Und bildhübsch sind die meisten auch 



enta schrieb:


> 40L in einer C Klasse?
> Das ist aber extrem wenig, da muss man ja nachtanken während man vom Gelände der Tankstelle fährt



Dem stimm ich zu. Ich habe im Focus schon nen 56l Tank (und das is ja "nur" nen kompakter...) o.O


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Januar 2018)

Ihr habt Probleme.. ich hab grad mal etwa 10l im Tank und muss damit 450km weit kommen.. und dann für 20 Minuten gratis tanken... und Burnouts gehen auch nedd, dafür rotzten die 2,5t in 3,8 auf 100  Aber dank 2 x Kofferraum keine Platzprobleme


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (9. Januar 2018)

Der fahrende Akkuschrauber zählt nicht    
(Achtung Sarkasmus!)


----------



## enta (9. Januar 2018)

Es gibt Tesla mit range extender?


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Januar 2018)

Nicht dass ich wüsste.. wenn ja würd ichs nedd kaufen


----------



## enta (9. Januar 2018)

Worauf beziehen sich die 10L?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Januar 2018)

Wischwasser?


----------



## keinnick (9. Januar 2018)

Du hast / hattest nen Ampera, oder?


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Januar 2018)

Die 10l entsprechen in etwa dem Energiegehalt vom Akku wenn du mit Benzin vergleichen würdest. Stell dir nen RS5/6 mit nem 10l Tank vor. Die müssen dann deutlich effizienter werden 
@keinnick
Hab derzeit noch beides. Der Ampera geht aber im Juni entweder an nen neuen Besitzer oder zurück zum Händler.


----------



## enta (9. Januar 2018)

Na das ist aber weit her geholt wenn du einfach nur von 10L sprichst.
Hätte ja auch die Blinker Flüssigkeit sein können


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2018)

Die 10l zu rechnen machen nur Sinn wenn man irgendwo elektrische Energie abbauen könnte.
Stattdessen hast du aber einen ordentlichen Wandlungsverlust nur auf das Kraftwerk ausgelagert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Januar 2018)

Wie weit kommt der?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der eine Sitz und die Fußräume hinten sind schon voll.  Rücksitzbank umlegen ist keine Option, da man so absolut nichts sichern kann und direkt erschlagen wird. Ich fahre nie mit ungesicherter Ladung durch die Gegend.


Es gibt gepäck- bzw. trenn-netze. Wozu ich meins habe weiß ich allerdings nicht. 
Mal davon ab, du sitzt doch quasi an der auto-quelle. Da leihst du dir einfach mal für 2 wochen eine v-klasse und gut. Wenn ihr davon genau so viele herum stehen habt wie der hiesige händler (alles vorführ-modelle), dann fällt das noch nicht mal auf. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Stattdessen hast du aber einen ordentlichen Wandlungsverlust nur auf das Kraftwerk ausgelagert.



Wenn das nur das einzigste wäre... Da kommen noch transfer-verluste dazu und die emissionen sind auch nur ausgelagert. (darunter auch kern-strahlung)
Auch sollte mal erwähnt werden, das man mit einem tesla totalüberwacht ist, sobald man fährt. Und übermäßig effizient sind die kisten auch nicht. (opel ampera e mit 60kw/h 500km und wie weit kommt das model 3 von tesla? 350?)


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wie weit kommt der?


Die großen tesla`s glaub ich 500 km.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Januar 2018)

Hab mir heute auch was mit „E“ als Daily bestellt 
Ist ein Passat GTE geworden.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wie weit kommt der?



Im Winter hab ich bis jetzt nen Verbrauch von 18,2kWh/100km. Bei 98.5 entnehmbahren kWh komme ich damit also theoretisch 540km... bleiben wir realistisch dann sind 450. Ich will ja auch noch die Standheizung nutzen etc. Der Ampera hat zwar nur den kleinen 10er Akku drin und verbraucht jetzt im Winter 16kWh, kommt also gut 60 km damit. Is schwer zu sagen. Mehr kann ich Ende Jänner sagen, da hat die Kiste dann die erste Bewährungsprobe, den Winter- und Skiurlaub in der Heimat 600km weit weg überlebt. Aus den letzten 10 Jahren weiss ich wie lang ich etwa brauche und was es mich kostet. Ich bin mehr als gespannt wie viele Stunde ich verliere. Oder auch nicht ​

@Oldstyle
Naja, bei 10l Benzinverbrauch auf 100 km sind aber auch die Verbräuche von den Tanklastzügen, der Raffinierie, den Tankschiffen etc. auch nicht mit dabei, oder doch? Zumal ich zu 90% PV-Strom tanke.. entweder aus Eigenproduktion oder aus Eigenproduktion in der Firma ​



Passat GTE find ich mal geil. Wäre schön wenn du nach nem halben Jahr oder so mal nen Fazitbericht bringen kannst  Wenn es zu Hause oder am Arbeitsplatz ne Steckdose hat dann reduziert das brutal die Kosten. Vieles von dem Geld das ich mit dem Hybrid gespart hab steckt nun im Tesla  ​


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Zumal ich zu 90% PV-Strom tanke.. entweder aus Eigenproduktion oder aus Eigenproduktion in der Firma


Da macht das E-Auto dann natürlich echten Sinn. :daume:
(Warum hast du eigentlich so viel Formatierung in deinen Texten?)


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Januar 2018)

Was genau meinst du mit Formatierungen?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2018)

In BBCode fing dein vorheriger Post so an:

```
[LEFT][COLOR=#222222][FONT="Lato"][/FONT][COLOR=#222222][FONT="Lato"][/FONT][COLOR=#222222][FONT="Lato"]
```


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Januar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Passat GTE find ich mal geil. Wäre schön wenn du nach nem halben Jahr oder so mal nen Fazitbericht bringen kannst  Wenn es zu Hause oder am Arbeitsplatz ne Steckdose hat dann reduziert das brutal die Kosten. Vieles von dem Geld das ich mit dem Hybrid gespart hab steckt nun im Tesla  ​



Kann ich gerne machen 
 Laden werde ich zu Hause und bei der Arbeit. Sind pro Strecke 50km und einen Großteil kann ich dann elektrisch fahren.

Meine Konfiguration sieht übrigens wie folgt aus: VIKQCQE8  (im Konfigurator unten bei „vw Code eingeben“ einfügen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, du sitzt doch quasi an der auto-quelle. Da leihst du dir einfach mal für 2 wochen eine v-klasse und gut. Wenn ihr davon genau so viele herum stehen habt wie der hiesige händler (alles vorführ-modelle), dann fällt das noch nicht mal auf.


Neee das fällt nicht auf wenn einer von unseren Vorführkisten für 2 Wochen weg ist und dann wieder mit 1400km mehr da steht. Da will in der Zwischenzeit bestimmt keiner ne Probefahrt machen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (10. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne machen
> Laden werde ich zu Hause und bei der Arbeit. Sind pro Strecke 50km und einen Großteil kann ich dann elektrisch fahren.
> 
> Meine Konfiguration sieht übrigens wie folgt aus: VIKQCQE8  (im Konfigurator unten bei „vw Code eingeben“ einfügen)



Hmm würde wohl andere Felgen nehmen, ist aber Geschmackssache. Ansonsten ganz schick.


----------



## enta (10. Januar 2018)

Fährt jemand von euch die Michelin Pilot Alpin PA4?
Ich frage mich wirklich ob das Auto so viel besser in der Kurven ist als der 235i oder ob es an den Reifen liegt.
Es fühlt sich an als wären die Alpin fast so grippig wie Sommerreifen, selbst bei Temperaturen unter 5C°, dass ist abnormal.

Ich wette die Dinger sind im Schnee komplett fürn Arsch


----------



## worco (10. Januar 2018)

Ich fände nen Plug in Hybrid auch super, wäre fuer mein Fahr Profil gut.
Ist aber als Dienstwagen blöd, mega aufwendig die Abrechnung des Stroms, zuhause wird keine Wallboard gefördert usw....schade nen Tesla waer auch schoen. 
Auch das steuerlich solche FZ nicht mehr gefördert werden macht Sie unattraktiv.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2018)

Mein Ibiza ist heute in die Werkstatt gewandert...
MKL, EPC Leuchte, "Fehler Start Stop System", VCDS sagt "mechanischer Fehler am Ladedrucksteller".

Mal schauen...


Nebenbei, das hier schon gesehen?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obkLDeO58Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## enta (10. Januar 2018)

Schon ne geile Aktion, wenn man dabei nicht driftet ist ja sehr einfach zu machen.
Sollten die auf der Autobahn anbieten, einfach so Tanklaster mit nem Roboterarm der einen Betankt bzw. den Akku auflädt


----------



## dsdenni (10. Januar 2018)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Mein Ibiza ist heute in die Werkstatt gewandert...
> MKL, EPC Leuchte, "Fehler Start Stop System", VCDS sagt "mechanischer Fehler am Ladedrucksteller".
> 
> Mal schauen...
> ...



Grad erst gesehen, echt krass wie ich finde. 

Fehler Start Stopp aber dann sagt VCDS Ladedrucksteller?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2018)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Fehler Start Stopp aber dann sagt VCDS Ladedrucksteller?


Fehler Start Stopp kommt immer wenn der Motor irgendwas meldet, was nicht ok ist...
Schaltet das System erstmal vorsichtshalber ab, damit da nicht noch irgendwas passiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Januar 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Auch das steuerlich solche FZ nicht mehr gefördert werden macht Sie unattraktiv.



Werden ja immerhin beim Kauf gefördert, Steuern sind auch geringer.
Beim Kauf halt die Prämien+ in meinem Fall kein zu versteuernder geldwerter Vorteil.


----------



## worco (10. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Werden ja immerhin beim Kauf gefördert, Steuern sind auch geringer.
> Beim Kauf halt die Prämien+ in meinem Fall kein zu versteuernder geldwerter Vorteil.



Mir gings jetzt um die DW Flotte. 
Wieso weniger Versteuerung? Dadurch das du BLP versteuerst   lohnts halt nicht. Dazu gibts eben noch keine Karten mit richtig guter europaweiter Abdeckung von Ladesaeulen
Und dadurch das die Plug Ins meist teurer sind als gleichstarke reine Verbrenner ist das dann fuer mich eben teurer als nen normalen zu fahren. So idealistisch bin ich leider nicht dafür deutlich mehr zu zahlen und dann den Stress mit dem Laden auf mich zunehmen (zuhause laden ist dann auch blöd ohne extra Stromzaehler usw...)


----------



## dsdenni (10. Januar 2018)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Fehler Start Stopp kommt immer wenn der Motor irgendwas meldet, was nicht ok ist...
> Schaltet das System erstmal vorsichtshalber ab, damit da nicht noch irgendwas passiert.


Ja ok, macht Sinn.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2018)

Gerade Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen, sie sitzen jetzt seit über zwei Stunden dran und versuchen zu finden was das Problem ist.
Der Ladedrucksteller funktioniert aber angeblich, sei in vollem Umfang ansteuerbar.
Seat Deutschland scheint auch nicht helfen zu können, sie haben mal alle Daten und Messungen an Seat Deutschland geschickt, mal schauen was die sagen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2018)

8 Stunden Drift.  Da bekommt man doch nen Drehwurm.


----------



## keinnick (10. Januar 2018)

Und lahme Arme.


----------



## Gast20180319 (11. Januar 2018)

Würde gerne mal ein Tesla bzw. E-Auto 8 Stunden lang driften sehen


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Januar 2018)

Tendenziell kein Problem. Da brauchst du doch einfach nur ein dickes Stromkabel dranhängen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Januar 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Wieso weniger Versteuerung? Dadurch das du BLP versteuerst   lohnts halt nicht. Dazu gibts eben noch keine Karten mit richtig guter europaweiter Abdeckung von Ladesaeulen



WIe gesagt, ich muss bei meiner Konfiguration nicht einen Cent versteuern. 
Warum und ob da vielleicht was gefördert wird, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2018)

Addi schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal ein Tesla bzw. E-Auto 8 Stunden lang driften sehen


Das wird in den nächsten 50 Jahren wohl nicht passieren. 

Und wer sich Hoffnungen macht das es bald Akkus mit mehr Kapazität gibt, den muss ich wohl leider enttäuschen. Mit den bis jetzt erfundenen Methoden Gleichstrom zu speichern wird man niemals auch nur in die Nähe der Energiedichte von Sprit kommen, allein aus dem Grund das Sprit nicht seine komplette Energie selber mitbringen muss, sondern der größte Teil aus dem Sauerstoff in der Luft kommt.


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das wird in den nächsten 50 Jahren wohl nicht passieren.
> 
> Und wer sich Hoffnungen macht das es bald Akkus mit mehr Kapazität gibt, den muss ich wohl leider enttäuschen. Mit den bis jetzt erfundenen Methoden Gleichstrom zu speichern wird man niemals auch nur in die Nähe der Energiedichte von Sprit kommen, allein aus dem Grund das Sprit nicht seine komplette Energie selber mitbringen muss, sondern der größte Teil aus dem Sauerstoff in der Luft kommt.



Darum Wasserstoff/Brennzellen Autos kaufen ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Januar 2018)

Für Wasserstofffahrzeuge muss man sich erst mal Gedanken über den Tank machen.
Ein Tank, der sich in recht kurzer Zeit selbst leert, ist nicht so toll


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein Tank, der sich in recht kurzer Zeit selbst leert, ist nicht so toll



Noch viel lernen du musst junger Padawan.
Wasserstoff diffundiert nur bei Metalltanks. Moderne Tanks aus Verbundwerkstoffen haben so gut wie keinen Verlust. Im Gegensatz zu Akkus ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Januar 2018)

Der Verlust ist allerdings immer noch deutlich bemerkbar.
Und gerade im KFZ Bereich kannst du die Tanks nicht dick Isolieren, dann verliert man deutlich zu viel Tankvolumen.


----------



## enta (11. Januar 2018)

So hab mir gerade nen gopro Saugnapf bestellt.
Hab gelesen die Hero 6 soll sehr stark in der Qualität schwanken und einiger Montagsmodelle im Umlauf sein die kein gutes Bild produzieren.
Am we solls trocken sein, da kann ich ein bischen gassi fahren, die gopro und den Napf testen, 3 Fliegen mit einer Klatsche


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Darum Wasserstoff/Brennzellen Autos kaufen ^^


Und nebenbei ein paar explodierende Tiefgaragen, explodierende Tankstellen und explodierende Unfallautos wie bei Cobra11.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und nebenbei ein paar explodierende Tiefgaragen, explodierende Tankstellen und explodierende Unfallautos wie bei Cobra11.



Wikipedia:

Unfallrisiko bei Wasserstofffahrzeugen→ _Siehe auch : Sicherheitshinweise_ 
Mit Wasserstoff betriebene Pkw sind nicht gefährlicher als mit  Benzin oder Gas betriebene Fahrzeuge. Wasserstoff ist wegen der geringen  Dichte ein sehr flüchtiges Gas. Im Freien verflüchtigt es sich sehr  schnell. In geschlossenen Räumen ist für eine ausreichende Belüftung zu  sorgen, da es in einem weiten Bereich von 4–75 Vol.-% entzündlich ist  (Benzin: 0,6–8 Vol.-%).[SUP][50][/SUP]  Sauerstoff/Wasserstoffgemische mit einem Anteil von unter  10,5 Volumenprozent Wasserstoff sind schwerer als Luft und sinken zu  Boden. Die Entmischung erfolgt nicht unmittelbar,[SUP][51][/SUP]  so dass bis zur Unterschreitung der 4-Volumenprozent-Grenze die  Zündfähigkeit erhalten bleibt. Beim Umgang mit Wasserstoff müssen  Sicherheitsvorschriften und Entlüftungsanlagen dieses Verhalten  berücksichtigen. 
Benzin ist eine Flüssigkeit, die langsam verdampft. Die  entzündlichen Benzindämpfe sind schwerer als Luft und verbleiben länger  am Boden und der Zeitraum, in dem es sich entzünden kann, ist länger.[SUP][50][/SUP] 
Wenn Wasserstoff in geschlossenen Räumen freigesetzt wird,  besteht erhöhte Explosionsgefahr, z.B. in Garagen oder Tunneln. Hier ist  für eine erhöhte Belüftung und eventuell für zusätzliche  Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu sorgen. 
Die Detonationsgrenze von Wasserstoff liegt bei einer  Konzentration ab 18 %. Benzin explodiert wesentlich früher, nämlich  schon bei einer Konzentration von 1,1 %. Damit es überhaupt zu einer  Explosion oder zum Brand kommt, muss in beiden Fällen ein entstandenes  Kraftstoff-Luft-Gemisch erst einmal entzündet werden. Im Fall von  Wasserstoff ist dafür eine geringere Energie von 0,02 mJ nötig als bei  Benzin (Benzin: 0,24 mJ), in der Praxis spielt das aber keine Rolle,  denn bereits die Energie eines elektrischen Funkens reicht aus, um auch  Benzindämpfe zu entzünden.[SUP][50][/SUP] 
Benzin hat eine deutlich geringere Zündtemperatur (220–280 °C)  als Wasserstoff (585 °C), so dass es sich leichter an heißen Oberflächen  wie dem Auspuffkrümmer oder dem Katalysator entzünden kann.[SUP][50][/SUP] 
Nach einer Entzündung brennt Wasserstoff mit einer höheren  Verbrennungsgeschwindigkeit ab als Benzin. Die Flamme bewegt sich dabei  mit geringem Durchmesser steil nach oben,[SUP][50][/SUP] wenn sich das Leck an der Tankoberseite befindet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2018)

Tja das ist Theorie und Praxis...  Such mal nach LPG Explosion auf Youtube und dann nach Benzin Explosion. Du wirst feststellen das Benzin Autos nicht einfach so explodieren, Gas Autos aber schon.

Und da wird sich LPG nicht groß von Wasserstoff unterscheiden. Zum Glück gibt es bis jetzt nur so wenige LPG Autos, sonst hätten wir ständig die Kagge am dampfen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljMy8XyFU5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und da wird sich LPG nicht groß von Wasserstoff unterscheiden.



Ganz gefährliches Halbwissen...........


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2018)

Ja, Benzin ist da viel sicherer ^^:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPHR1AA2D7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Solange man Wasserstoff nicht grad in Luftschiffe füllt, ist er relativ sicher.
Die Tanks halten auch einiges aus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVeagFmmwA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Riverna (11. Januar 2018)

TBF wieder mit seinem gefährlichen Halbwissen. 
Da er quasi alles verteufelt was nicht ein normaler Verbrennungsmotor ist, brauch ich mir auch gar nicht die Mühe zu machen und ihm zu erklären das auch ein LPG Auto nicht explodieren kann. Er wird es eh nicht verstehen wollen.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (11. Januar 2018)

Grad mit der Werkstatt telefoniert, noch keine Antwort von Seat Deutschland, weil das Seat Portal momentan down ist.
Und da es eine Reperatur ist, die unter 3 Stunden dauern soll, bekomme ich auch keinen Ersatzwagen.
Mal schauen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2018)

Ok das mit der Dachbox hat sich grade erledigt. Mit den Maßkoffern geht ganz locker die gleiche Menge Stuff in den S3, wie sonst mit normalen Koffern bis oben im A4 Avant geladen war.  Warum gibts sowas nicht direkt in der Aufpreisliste? Würde ich direkt nehmen.
Viel billiger als ne Dachbox und man kann ohne Probleme mit Topspeed in den Urlaub gleiten.


...grade mal ne Runde G 500 4x4² gefahren.  Jeder macht Lichthupe, winkt, hupt oder macht Fotos mit dem Handy.  Durfte leider nicht hart durchs Gelände. 




taks schrieb:


> Ja, Benzin ist da viel sicherer ^^:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, Benzin ist deutlich sicherer. Guck dir mal an wie das aussieht, wenn ein LPG Truck explodiert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLGM_2l0zok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Januar 2018)

LPG hat NICHTS mit Wasserstoff zu tun du Komiker....


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> LPG hat NICHTS mit Wasserstoff zu tun du Komiker....


Naja Wasserstoff explodiert noch heftiger als LPG.  Und wenn das alle fahren, dann sind auch ne Menge Wasserstofftrucks unterwegs. Und an dem LPG Truck sieht man ja was passiert wenn so einer hochgeht. Das ist alles andere als harmlos.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2018)

Btw. die Brennstoffzelle scheint alles andere als tot zu sein: Elektroauto: Automanager rechnen mit Scheitern des Batterieantriebs - Golem.de


----------



## RtZk (11. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Btw. die Brennstoffzelle scheint alles andere als tot zu sein: Elektroauto: Automanager rechnen mit Scheitern des Batterieantriebs - Golem.de



Tja manche Leute glauben eben das Strom an Bäumen wächst und die seltenen Erden für die Akkus vom Himmel fallen und preisen deshalb Elektro betriebene Auto's als das Beste vom Besten an.
Daran, dass wir um einiges weniger Strom haben würden, wenn z.B. die Grünen ihre absolut realitätsferne Politik durchsetzen könnten (Kohle Ausstieg am Liebsten sofort, Atomkraftwerke am Liebsten jetzt abschalten), aber gleichzeitig wollen sie den Verbrennungsmotor bis 2030 abschaffen


----------



## Zeiss (11. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja Wasserstoff explodiert noch heftiger als LPG.  Und wenn das alle fahren, dann sind auch ne Menge Wasserstofftrucks unterwegs. Und an dem LPG Truck sieht man ja was passiert wenn so einer hochgeht. Das ist alles andere als harmlos.



Deine beschränkte Denkweise ohne den einfachsten Hintergrundwissen ist schon manchmal faszinierend.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Tja manche Leute glauben eben das Strom an Bäumen wächst und die seltenen Erden für die Akkus vom Himmel fallen und preisen deshalb Elektro betriebene Auto's als das Beste vom Besten an.


Naja, wenn man es streng nimmt ist der ganze krempel mal vom himmel gefallen. Ist halt nur ne weile her...
Ich denke aber nicht, das die batterie-technik in auto`s scheitern wird... also nicht komplett. Für kurzstrecken-fahrzeuge ist die ja durchaus brauchbar.
Die brennstoffzelle ist ja auch nicht der weisheit letzter schluß. Die dinger sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt billig und dann benötigt man noch brauchbare wasserstoff-tanks. Und dann wäre da noch die herstellung von wasserstoff... So weit ich mich entsinnen kann war die auch nicht übermäßig effizient.
E-auto`s werden sich jedenfalls erst dann richtig durch setzen, wenn der komfort + reichweite stimmt und das ganze dabei halbwegs kosten-effizient ist.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Januar 2018)

Der Elektromotor kommt ziemlich sicher. Ganz geklärt ist nur noch nicht in welcher Form man auf längerere Sicht die Energie für selbigen mitführen will.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2018)

Bin wirklich gespannt was in den nächsten Jahren so passiert. Mittlerweile wird ja auch Diesel "künstlich" hergestellt: Neue e-Diesel-Anlage von Audi in der Schweiz (2017) - auto motor und sport



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Elektromotor kommt ziemlich sicher. Ganz geklärt ist nur noch nicht wie man auf längerere Sicht die Energie für selbigen mitführen will.



Treffend formuliert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bin wirklich gespannt was in den nächsten Jahren so passiert. Mittlerweile wird ja auch Diesel "künstlich" hergestellt: Neue e-Diesel-Anlage von Audi in der Schweiz (2017) - auto motor und sport


Kraftstoff wurde schon seit dem 2. Weltkrieg synthetisch erzeugt, das ist nix neues.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2018)

Ja, das Verfahren ist aus 1925 (steht auch im Artikel). Da fehlte ein "wieder".  

Allerdings werden diese Baustellen mittlerweile wieder ernst genommen.  Siehst Du ja in den letzten Wochen auch ständig in der Werbung für Audi: g-tron > Neu angetrieben > Audi Deutschland


----------



## Captn (12. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja Wasserstoff explodiert noch heftiger als LPG.  Und wenn das alle fahren, dann sind auch ne Menge Wasserstofftrucks unterwegs. Und an dem LPG Truck sieht man ja was passiert wenn so einer hochgeht. Das ist alles andere als harmlos.


Wasserstoff ist in etwa so reaktiv wie ein alter Kaugummi. Bis das Zeug anfängt zu brennen , brennt dir ein stinknormaler Benziner schon lange. Solange du das also nicht unbedingt erzwingst, passiert da auch nichts. 
LPG ist da schon was anderes. Das Zeug ist hochentzündlich. Aber wenn ich dir nen Laster mit ner Ladung Propanflaschen (welche für's Heizen gedacht sind) anzünde, hast du das selbe Ergebnis wie in dem Video. Wir hatten jetzt schon ein paar Fahrzeuge mit nachgerüstetem Gastank und ja, wir leben noch alle...


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Elektromotor kommt ziemlich sicher. Ganz geklärt ist nur noch nicht in welcher Form man auf längerere Sicht die Energie für selbigen mitführen will.



Genau das ist es. Der Verbrennungsmotor als Antriebsmotor ist im Grunde tot. Was jetzt noch passiert ist Gewinnmaximierung und Gewinnabschöpfung. Und wie in Zukunft die Energie für den E-Motor geliefert/mitgeführt wird wird sich zeigen. Wenn man 15 Jahre zurück denkt wäre der Status quo unvorstellbar gewesen, ich will gar nicht wissen wie es in 15 Jahren aussieht. Auch die ganzen Änderungen in der Mobilität allgemein. Das wird spannend. TBF sollte seine Kiste noch auskosten, da ist schon angezählt  Ich denke auch dass das freie Rasen in D in 15 Jahren nicht mehr erlaubt sein wird.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. Januar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass das freie Rasen in D in 15 Jahren nicht mehr erlaubt sein wird.


Wen wird das denn dann interessieren?
Man wird heute ja schon blöd angemacht, wenn man in einer 120er Zone mit Tacho 130 fährt und so manch einer nicht an einem vorbei kann, weil man gerade am überholen ist.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja Wasserstoff explodiert noch heftiger als LPG.



Und das weisst du woher


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2018)

Er weiß es einfach...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Januar 2018)

Mal von den Risiken ab, Wasserstoffgas als Energieträger ist halt eigentlich auch unpraktisch, da sehr hoher Druck nötig ist, ...
Für Brennstoffzellen gibts andere alternativen, und für nen Verbrenner ist das Hin- und Her-Gewandle, inkl. Verlusten im Verbrenner,  H2 <--> H2O zu ineffizient, ...

Die Wasserstoffdiskussion ist in Meinen Augen daher nicht wirklich essentiell für PKW.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Januar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Der Verbrennungsmotor als Antriebsmotor ist im Grunde tot. Was jetzt noch passiert ist Gewinnmaximierung und Gewinnabschöpfung.




Finde ich nicht. 
Auf den Verbrenner können momentan nur wenige verzichten und die Infrastruktur ist für einen kompletten Umstieg auch noch nicht bereit.


----------



## enta (12. Januar 2018)

Ich finds ja voll super Seitenweise Auszüge aus Wikipedia Artikeln zu lesen, aber wie wärs wir reden über Autos und den Spaß den man damit hat  

Gehts nur mir so, oder ist der Ferrari LaFerrari das sexieste Auto aller Zeiten?


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2018)

Der Verbrennungsmotor wurde auch die letzten 100 Jahre weiterentwickelt und die Infrastruktur dafür aufgebaut.
Wenn man nun auf Akku oder Brennstoffzellen betriebene Autos umstellen will ist eben noch einiges an Entwicklung und Infrastrukturausbau zu leisten.




enta schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so, oder ist der Ferrari LaFerrari das sexieste Auto aller Zeiten?



Nope, eindeutig Jaguar E-Type ^^


----------



## janni851 (12. Januar 2018)

Nein, der Skyline 2000 GT-R (Typ C10)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2018)

Toyota Supra MK4 oder Datsun 510


----------



## enta (12. Januar 2018)

Bis eben wusste ich nicht das es eine Auto gibts das Datsun heisst 
GTR find ich auch heiss, die meisten von denen jedenfalls.

Den aktuellen würde ich gerne mal probe fahren.


----------



## janni851 (12. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Bis eben wusste ich nicht das es eine Auto gibts das Datsun heisst
> GTR find ich auch heiss, die meisten von denen jedenfalls.
> 
> Den aktuellen würde ich gerne mal probe fahren.



Ist jetzt Nissan. 240Z/Fairlady waren auch was tolles.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## enta (12. Januar 2018)

Is aber ein geiler Name, dat sun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Datsun 510



Der hat was vom Ascona A ^^


----------



## enta (12. Januar 2018)

Wenn das Geld egal wäre würde ich sofort nen LaFerrari nehmen, aber in Sachen realitsische Autos finde ich nach wie vor den E46 M3 CSL eines der schönsten Autos aller Zeiten.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Toyota Supra MK4




Und dazu noch einen 850er und einen M635CSi.


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2018)

Eigentlich bin ich mit meinen drei aber sehr zufrieden. Hätte ich noch einen Datsun 510 und eben eine Supra wäre ich rund um zufrieden.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2018)

Der MKIV ist schon was Feines. Vor allem, was mit dem Motor so alles geht, ist schon krank.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Januar 2018)

​Antwort von Seat ist da, ich bekomme nen neuen Turbolader.


Sollte hoffentlich Dienstag, spätestens Mittwoch mein Auto wieder haben.


----------



## Riverna (12. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Der MKIV ist schon was Feines. Vor allem, was mit dem Motor so alles geht, ist schon krank.



Das stimmt auch, für mich ist der 2JZ eigentlich mit das beste was jemals gebaut wurde. Das dir als BMW Fan der Motor gefällt ist natürlich selbsterklärend. 
Der 2JZ war bei mir auch einer der Gründe wieso ich mich für den Lexus entschieden habe, wollte unbedingt mal ein Fahrzeug mit einem 2JZ besitzen. Auch wenn es leider nur der GE geworden ist (ohne Turbo). Dafür halten die Motoren ohne Probleme 600.000 Kilometer aus. Das ist auch nicht sooo schlecht, das kompensiert etwas wie mikrige Leistung.


----------



## enta (12. Januar 2018)

Wer will denn 600.000 km mit mikriger Leistung fahren, dann lieber 200.000 km schnell oder 100.000 km sehr sehr schnell


----------



## JoM79 (12. Januar 2018)

Ich sag nur Dodge Viper GTS Coupe.
Natürlich in blau mit weißen Streifen.
Ne MK IV Supra finde ich auch super.
Aber nen 95er S2 Coupe wäre mir mittlerweile lieber und ist im Gegensatz zum Sport Quattro bezahlbar.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2018)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> ​Antwort von Seat ist da, ich bekomme nen neuen Turbolader.
> 
> Sollte hoffentlich Dienstag, spätestens Mittwoch mein Auto wieder haben.



Was ist passiert?



Riverna schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch, für mich ist der 2JZ eigentlich mit das beste was jemals gebaut wurde. Das dir als BMW Fan der Motor gefällt ist natürlich selbsterklärend.
> Der 2JZ war bei mir auch einer der Gründe wieso ich mich für den Lexus entschieden habe, wollte unbedingt mal ein Fahrzeug mit einem 2JZ besitzen. Auch wenn es leider nur der GE geworden ist (ohne Turbo). Dafür halten die Motoren ohne Probleme 600.000 Kilometer aus. Das ist auch nicht sooo schlecht, das kompensiert etwas wie mikrige Leistung.



Was hat der 2JZ im Lexus? 220PS?

Ich finde es halt krank aus 3 Liter über 600PS rausholen zu können, ohne was am Motor ändern zu müssen.


----------



## enta (12. Januar 2018)

Ja da ist super cool 

Ich weis nicht aber irgendwie finde ich Supras nicht so geil.
Liegt wohl daran, dass die Dinger immer übelst verbastelt sind, wobei ich die im Original auch nicht so feier.

Hat jemand von euch nen GTR-34?


----------



## keinnick (12. Januar 2018)

Glaub bei Riverna im Bekanntenkreis fährt sowas rum.


----------



## enta (12. Januar 2018)

Riverna, mein guter alter Freund 

Hehe, habe ja schon viel verrücktes fahren dürfen, glaube das schnellste war wohl ein Porsche GT2 auf über 700ps getuned,
aber alle scheinen immer völlig aus dem Häuschen zu sein wenn Sie einen GTR fahren, muss ja gut sein.

Wenn ich wieder mal an der Nordschleife bin kann ich vllt. nen deal machen,  da gibts immer einige GTR 

Und GT3 muss ich unbedingt irgendwann mal auf ner Rennstrecke fahren, vllt. gönn ich mir mal einen "rent a racecar" Tag oder so. Kostet ja nur eine Zukunft.

Hey ich seh gerade 4 Tage mieten, 2 Tage zahlen, ist ja ein Schnäppchen  Sports Car Rentals | Sportwagen zum Mieten |   Fuhrpark


----------



## MrSniperPhil (12. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?


Mechanischer Fehler Ladedrucksteller, MKL, EPC, keine Leistung...


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2018)

Kacke. Aber passt, wenn Du einen neuen Lader kriegst.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt krank aus 3 Liter über 600PS rausholen zu können, ohne was am Motor ändern zu müssen.



Was heutzutage aber ja auch schon gut standfest bzw. relativ standfest möglich ist.
Der N54 läuft z.B. mit 600ps ewig wenn vernünftig optimiert, der S55 aus dem M4 sowieso.
Selbst der EA888 Gen.3 (Golf GTI/R/Cupra/S3) läuft erstaunlich lange mit ~550ps auf Serieninnereien und nur 2l Hubraum.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Januar 2018)

Du weißt schon, wie alt die Maschine ist, von der wir gerade reden?
Und die >600PS sind standfest, nicht relativ standtfest.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2018)

Wenn es irgend ein Auto sein darf und weder Preis noch Reparaturen noch Praktikabilität ein Thema wären dann würde ich bei sowas landen:
DS Cabrio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Miura



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Corvette C1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ein einziges Auto im Alltag habe ich tatsächlich keine Alternative zu meinem jetzigen Wagen im Kopf, egal zu welchem Preis.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> ....
> Für ein einziges Auto im Alltag habe ich tatsächlich keine Alternative zu meinem jetzigen Wagen im Kopf, egal zu welchem Preis.



Wir haben wohl einen sehr aehnlichen Geschmack


----------



## Olstyle (12. Januar 2018)

Upgrade gibt es erst wenn der C90 kommt  .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, wie alt die Maschine ist, von der wir gerade reden?
> Und die >600PS sind standfest, nicht relativ standtfest.



Ja. Bei sowas haben ältere Motoren aber meistens Vorteile, da simplere Technik (dadurch oft drehzahlfester) und Saugrohreinspritzung.
Und >600PS sind dort laut meiner Kenntnis im Rennstreckenbetrieb auch nicht standfest bzw. kann gutgehen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2018)

Schau mal im Supra Forum wieviele mit 600PS und mehr fahren. Und es hält.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Januar 2018)

Supra finde ich auch richtig cool mit dem 2JZ, käme wohl bei Traumwagen in die engere Auswahl. 

Der 2,5 Liter N52 im E60 macht auch richtig Laune wenn man mal den 2./3. Gang  durchlädt, trotzdem nur 7,4 Liter heute auf einer  Tour im Sauerland (Landstr/Autobahn) verbraucht.  

Realistisch gesehen wird dann wohl nächstes Jahr nen Toyota Yaris 1,3 oder ähnliches drin sein. 
  -Ist nicht einfach unter 5000€ Leistung, Sicherheit (ESP!), günstigen Unterhalt und das ganze zuverlässig zu bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Januar 2018)

Was Schub angeht, ist der 7er echt eine Wucht. Einfach auf's Gas und er zieht aus dem Stand bis in den Begrenzen, ohne angestrengt zu wirken, er zieht einfach, schaltet hoch und zieht weiter.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2018)

ESP hatte ich einmal in meinem Leben gebraucht und das nen Jahr nach dem ich den Auto Führerschein hatte.
Danach jetzt knapp 20 Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## Captn (13. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre auch schon ein wenig mehr als ein Jahr mit defektem ABS Steuergerät durch die Gegend. Also ist das ESP auch gleich mit hinüber. Demnächst will ich's dann aber mal tauschen. Dann sind die drei Lampen auch noch verschwunden und alles funktioniert wieder, auch wenn es niemand braucht .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Schau mal im Supra Forum wieviele mit 600PS und mehr fahren. Und es hält.



Da fahren denke ich mal die wenigsten reell Rennstrecke.
Für Autobahn, 1/4Meile hält ein N54 mit Serieninnereien auch 700ps/1200Nm. 
Aber halt nicht bei Dauervollgas


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Importfahrzeugen aus der USA was Zulassung und co betrifft? Man liest im Internet viel widersprüchliches.

Ist in diesem Artikel alles wichtige enthalten oder gibt es noch weitere Dinge zu beachten?

Anmelden eines Import-Fahrzeugs | de | TUV Rheinland

Würde mir das Fahrzeug nächste Woche mal anschauen, möchte jedoch nicht ganz unwissend an die Sache heran gehen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Wer will denn 600.000 km mit mikriger Leistung fahren, dann lieber 200.000 km schnell oder 100.000 km sehr sehr schnell



Für den Alltag reicht es... zum schnell fahren nimmt man dann halt das Sommerauto.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was hat der 2JZ im Lexus? 220PS?



222PS... die 2 muss man schon erwähnen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da fahren denke ich mal die wenigsten reell Rennstrecke.
> Für Autobahn, 1/4Meile hält ein N54 mit Serieninnereien auch 700ps/1200Nm.
> Aber halt nicht bei Dauervollgas



Es gibt auch genug die 800PS Standfest mit Serieninnerein fahren. Kenne welche die fahren mit 1200PS. Da ist dann aber bisschen was gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2018)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Importfahrzeugen aus der USA was Zulassung und co betrifft? Man liest im Internet viel widersprüchliches.
> 
> Ist in diesem Artikel alles wichtige enthalten oder gibt es noch weitere Dinge zu beachten?
> 
> ...


Der Punkt kann halt beliebig aufwendige Umbauten erfordern:
Falls keine EWG-Übereinstimmungs-Bescheinigung vorliegt, ein Gutachten über die Untersuchung nach § 21 StVZO.

Wenn du das Ganze über einen Importeur machst wird der dir in der Regel aber auch ein Gesamtpaket mit Anpassungen und Abnahme anbieten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Januar 2018)

Wobei es dann auch darauf an kommt, was das für ein Fahrzeug ist, bei Autos, die eigentlich eine EWG-Zulassung haben, sind oft nur Kleinigkeiten zu ändern, bei Autos die hier nie zugelassen wurden kann das zu ner kompletten Einzelabnahme werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Januar 2018)

US Autos zu importieren ist der letzte Mist. Wenn da mal was mit ist, kommt man teilweise nur sehr bescheiden an die Teile ran. Da müsste die Kiste schon 10000 billiger sein das ich das auf mich nehmen würde. Außerdem hat man da zusätzliche Fehlerquellen mit im Auto wie z.B. die Tanklecküberwachung.
Finger weg.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man da zusätzliche Fehlerquellen mit im Auto wie z.B. die Tanklecküberwachung.


Meine ist nach wie vor kaputt  .


----------



## Klutten (14. Januar 2018)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Importfahrzeugen aus der USA was Zulassung und co betrifft? Man liest im Internet viel widersprüchliches.



Als Sachse solltest du mal in der Dekra-Niederlassung Dessau anrufen, da der TÜV für dich nicht zuständig ist. Die erstellen für nahezu alle Fahrzeuge Datenblätter, die dann für eine Einzelgenehmigung genutzt werden können. Es wäre dann natürlich noch wichtig, ob es ein Neu- oder Gebrauchtfahrzeug ist, um die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen festzulegen. Auf die weiteren Halbwahrheiten und Mutmaßungen hier im Thread mag ich gerade nicht eingehen. 

Ich arbeite bei uns hier z.B. mit einem Importeur für Dodge RAM zusammen und schreibe die Einzelgenehmigungen nach §13 EG-FGV für Neufahrzeuge.

So einen hier...
https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...41&zipcodeRadius=100&action=topOfPage&top=1:1


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2018)

Darfst du sowas denn ausnahmegenehmigen?


> MOTOR FERNSTART ÜBER DIE FERNBEDIENUNG


Mein Stand war eigentlich dass man den in Deutschland nicht haben darf.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> US Autos zu importieren ist der letzte Mist. Wenn da mal was mit ist, kommt man teilweise nur sehr bescheiden an die Teile ran. Da müsste die Kiste schon 10000 billiger sein das ich das auf mich nehmen würde. Außerdem hat man da zusätzliche Fehlerquellen mit im Auto wie z.B. die Tanklecküberwachung.
> Finger weg.


Bei uns gibt es leider keinen „Golf mit Rucksack“, der mehr als den 1.4TSI beinhaltet.



Klutten schrieb:


> Als Sachse solltest du mal in der Dekra-Niederlassung Dessau anrufen, da der TÜV für dich nicht zuständig ist. Die erstellen für nahezu alle Fahrzeuge Datenblätter, die dann für eine Einzelgenehmigung genutzt werden können. Es wäre dann natürlich noch wichtig, ob es ein Neu- oder Gebrauchtfahrzeug ist, um die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen festzulegen. Auf die weiteren Halbwahrheiten und Mutmaßungen hier im Thread mag ich gerade nicht eingehen.
> 
> Ich arbeite bei uns hier z.B. mit einem Importeur für Dodge RAM zusammen und schreibe die Einzelgenehmigungen nach §13 EG-FGV für Neufahrzeuge.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank. Werde dort zeitnah anrufen. 

Der Gebrauchtwagen steht bereits in Deutschland und ist laut Händler verzollt. US-Papiere sind auch dabei, sollte somit nur noch die CoC / EWG fehlen.(?)

Werde mich beim lokalen VW-Händler informieren, was umgebaut werden müsste. Sollte er wissen - denke ich mal.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2018)

Ähm, doch, aber dann gleich richtig, der normale 2.0 tsi ist allerdings nicht zu haben.

Das dürfte aber auch kein Thema sein, da hier ne Betriebsgenehmigung zu erlangen und Ersatzteile sind wohl sowieso kein Thema.


----------



## keinnick (15. Januar 2018)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es leider keinen „Golf mit Rucksack“, der mehr als den 1.4TSI beinhaltet.


Was ist damit gemeint? Ein Golf Variant? Den gibts doch auch als 1.5, 1.8 und 2.0 (im R) TSI.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2018)

1.8?
Seit wann? Vor etwa 8 Monaten hatte ich den nicht gefunden.


----------



## keinnick (15. Januar 2018)

Gerade gesehen, gibts wohl nur im "Alltrack" mit Allrad.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2018)

Ah, ok, der war nicht in meinem Focus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, doch, aber dann gleich richtig, der normale 2.0 tsi ist allerdings nicht zu haben.


Wie meinst du das? 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das dürfte aber auch kein Thema sein, da hier ne Betriebsgenehmigung zu erlangen und Ersatzteile sind wohl sowieso kein Thema.


Hoffe ich. Bin etwas skeptisch durch meinen i30. 


keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist damit gemeint? Ein Golf Variant? Den gibts doch auch als 1.5, 1.8 und 2.0 (im R) TSI.


VW Jetta


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2018)

Mit dem “normalen“ 2.0 meine ich den 200-220PS tsi.

Ich bin aber vom Variant ausgegangen, von dem gibts ja den R.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2018)

Nen Rucksackgolf war schon immer nen Jetta.
Von mir aus auch Vento oder Bora.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2018)

Kenne den Begriff eher für Kombis, aber gut.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2018)

Dann hast du niemanden bei dir, der Jetta gefahren ist.
Gerade beim Golf 2 hat man das gut von unten gesehen.
Da war an der Stelle wo der Golf aufhört noch mal ein Rucksack drangeschweisst.
Golf Kombi gab es damals ja noch nicht.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Darfst du sowas denn ausnahmegenehmigen?


Das ist nicht zwingend ein Problem, und eine Ausnahme nicht erforderlich. Das System per se ist ja nicht verboten. In Bezug auf einige andere Paragraphen gibt es aber durchaus in Europa Probleme, die bei einem Importfahrzeug nicht zum Tragen kommen. Sicherung gegen unbefugte Benutzung wäre da ein Knackpunkt, der durch den Start nicht beeinträchtigt werden darf. Ami-Kisten haben aber eh kein Lenkradschloss und brauchen laut Datenblatt über die Anforderungen für Importfahrzeuge auch keins.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das dürfte aber auch kein Thema sein, da hier ne Betriebsgenehmigung zu  erlangen und Ersatzteile sind wohl sowieso kein Thema.


Doch, durchaus! Gerade in Bezug auf das Abgasgutachten kann es schnell Probleme geben, wenn das Fahrzug in den USA nicht in einem Staat zugelassen war, der strenge Abgasvorschriften hat. Audi lieferte z.B. vor wenigen Jahren noch A8 ohne Katalysatoren in die arabischen Emirate. Das Auto anschließend hier reimportieren? No way!



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ..., sollte somit nur noch die CoC / EWG fehlen.(?)


So etwas gibt es für dein Fahrzeug nicht. Du brauchst ein umfangreiches Datenblatt mit Nachweisen und dann eine Einzelgenehmigung bei der Dekra. Kostenpunkt sicher irgendwo zwischen 600 - 1000€ 



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Werde mich beim lokalen VW-Händler informieren, was umgebaut werden müsste. Sollte er wissen - denke ich mal.


Die werden dir mit Sicherheit nichts sagen können, ohne vorher ihren Sachverständigen zu fragen. Ein Händler kennt die rechtlichen Hürden doch gar nicht.

Hürden für einen Umbau gibt es ggf. einige. Rückspiegel mit Weitwinkel, Rückleuchten, Nebelschlussleuchte, Rückstrahler usw. Alles nicht unbedingt ein Hexenwerk, kostet aber in Summe manchmal nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Doch, durchaus! Gerade in Bezug auf das Abgasgutachten kann es schnell Probleme geben, wenn das Fahrzug in den USA nicht in einem Staat zugelassen war, der strenge Abgasvorschriften hat. Audi lieferte z.B. vor wenigen Jahren noch A8 ohne Katalysatoren in die arabischen Emirate. Das Auto anschließend hier reimportieren? No way!



Na ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass das Fahrzeug in Californien zulassungsfähig ist


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2018)

Mit Kalifornien hast du dir den strengsten Staat ausgesucht und selbst da gibt es zwei ganz unterschiedliche Standards. Einer davon ist glaube ich ganz human, der andere kaum erfüllbar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2018)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es leider keinen „Golf mit Rucksack“, der mehr als den 1.4TSI beinhaltet.


Skoda Octavia?
Und wieso unbedingt was aus dem vw-konzern? Gibt ja auch noch andere deutsche hersteller.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. Januar 2018)

Andere Frage, wo bestellt ihr denn euer Öl?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Januar 2018)

Mal ganz OT...

Wie findet ihr die neue G-Klasse (W464)? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde sie jedenfalls sehr gelungen, gerade der Innenraum hat deutlich an Wert gewonnen durch die Auffrischung! Schade, dass die so weit oben angesiedelt ist D:


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2018)

Jetzt garnicht mehr, früher bei meinem Teilehändler.


----------



## Zocker24 (15. Januar 2018)

Die Scheinwerfer gehen gar nicht, finde ich, erinnert mich irgendwie an Land Rover


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2018)

Der ist mir viel zu “neumodisch“.
Ein G muss kurz sein und puristisch.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2018)

Ein G muss fahren, und zwar überall und überall drüber. Alles Andere ist Makulatur.

@Jetta Alternativen mit nicht zu wenig PS:
Impreza und Evo haben die Karosserieform und sind mit quasi beliebiger Maximalleistung zu haben.


----------



## P2063 (16. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Jetta Alternativen mit nicht zu wenig PS:
> Impreza und Evo haben die Karosserieform und sind mit quasi beliebiger Maximalleistung zu haben.



Bloß hat Mitsubishi hierzulande momentan ausschließlich SUVs und den L200 im Angebot, den Evo gibts nur als Import oder gebraucht. Die 156PS beim aktuellen Impreza würde ich jetzt auch nicht als "Beliebige Maximalleistung" definieren, zumal der hier auch nicht mehr als Coupe angeboten wird sondern ausschließlich als Kompaktkombi und der WRX STI Hat noch nicht das Modellrefresh mit dem digitalen Cockpit bekommen.

Weiteres Problem mit dem Jetta: Seit ich mal einen 6er Golf fahren durfte will ich nie wieder ein Auto das VW in Mexico bauen lässt. Die Verarbeitungsqualität, Spaltmaße, Zuverlässigkeit waren unter aller Sau, das KFZ war mehr zum nachbessern in der Werkstatt als auf der Straße. Abgesehn davon sieht man ihm zu sehr an, dass er für den amerikanischen Markt entwickelt wurde, eigentlich ist es ein Passat bei dem man alles was halbwegs wertig aussieht durch billiges Plastik ersetzt hat.

Was schon eher in die Richtung geht sind Mazda 3, Honda Civic oder Ford Focus. Die letzten beiden gibts auch mit ordentlich Saft unter der Haube.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Januar 2018)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das eine Limosine in D eigentlich kaum gefragt ist.
Diese Karosserieform ist eher für Rentner und Fahrer von Oberklasse-Autos interessant. 
Eigentlich in meinen Augen auch gut so


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (16. Januar 2018)

Den Focus gibts Gott sei Dank seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr als Limousine in D (wenn nicht sogar in ganz Europa). Mein Vater fährt so einen als MK1, mir total unverständlich.


----------



## Kusanar (16. Januar 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Andere Frage, wo bestellt ihr denn euer Öl?



Mein Addinol kommt aus Böhl.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das letzte Mal bei carondo.de gekauft, schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## Falk (16. Januar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Mein Addinol kommt aus Böhl.


Das nehm ich auch immer - bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Andere Frage, wo bestellt ihr denn euer Öl?



Der Online-Shop fur Motorol und vieles mehr | Oldepot24.de Ist fast bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2018)

letztes Jahr bei Öldepot in Bielefeld: 2x 5l ROWE Hightec Multi Synt DPF 5W30 (17,90€ pro Flasche)


----------



## enta (16. Januar 2018)

Konnte Sonntag das erste mal richtig schön ne Spritztour machen, macht wirklich Spaß. 
Diese Alpin Winterreifen sind echt der Hammer, die haben besseren Grip als so manch günstigen Sommerreifen.

Da will ich gar nicht wissen wie es sich dann mit den Super Sport fährt


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2018)

Heute Abend kann ich den Lancer vom Aufbereiter holen. Nächsten Monat kommt dann der Subaru zu ihm und in April der Lexus. Dann wäre ich mit fast allen Autos durch... lediglich der Mazda hätte es dann noch so verdient. Aber irgendwie raus raus geschmissenes Geld bei einem reinen Tracktool.


----------



## enta (16. Januar 2018)

Ja für ein Rennstrecken Fahrzeug echt egal, interessiert doch kein Schwein wie das innen aussieht.
Es sei denn man hat nen McLaren 675LT oder so als Rennwagen, dann schon eher.

Die älteren mittelklasse Japaner sehen ob gepflegt oder nicht kacke im Innenraum aus 

Mit ist aufgefallen ,dass die Elektronik auf Sport+ jetzt viel schneller rein regelt wie bei dem 235i.
Mit dem konnte man immer gute Powerslides hinlegen, jetzt wird merklich power raus genommen wenn er etwas
schlupf bekommt.

Finde ich echt schade, dass man das nicht etwas genauer einstellen kann, ganz ohne Helferlein ist mir bei dem jetzigen
Erfahrungsstand zu heikel und mit machen die Kurven keinen Spaß.
Muss unbedingt ein paar Fahrertrainings machen um den Grenzbereich besser kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Riverna (16. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Die älteren mittelklasse Japaner sehen ob gepflegt oder nicht kacke im Innenraum aus



Das sehe ich anders.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Januar 2018)

Naja, Kacke würde ich es jetzt nicht bezeichnen...


----------



## Captn (16. Januar 2018)

Ich finde gerade das Interieur bei Fahrzeugen der 80-90er sehr ansprechend. Nicht nur bei den Japanern. Aber das ist immer Geschmackssache. Ich kann beispielsweise mit dem Wischi Waschi aus aktuellen Fahrzeugen überhaupt nichts anfangen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Januar 2018)

Da gehe ich zum Teil mit.
Wobei in den 80ern teilweise die Mittelkonsole unterm Armaturenbrett noch nicht so da war. Die gefällt mir aber etwas ausgeprägter besser.


----------



## s-icon (17. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Einen bmw m2, bin vom M235i umgestiegen, dass perfekte Winterauto



Schönes Upgrade, hatten wir auch und waren vollkommen zufrieden mit der Entscheidung


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Januar 2018)

So, Ibiza hat nen neuen Turbo und fährt wieder ohne Fehler


----------



## enta (17. Januar 2018)

Ja gut, ist natürlich meine Subjektive Meinung mit dem Interieur, jedem das seine.
Ich steh auf den ganzen Enterprise Cockpit scheiß 

Z.B. die neue A-Klasse, bin kein Fan vom Auto ansich, aber das Interieur ist der Hammer, hat jetzt ähnliche instrumente
wie eine S-Klasse. Dauert nichtmehr lange und die Autos sind nur noch fahrende Displays.

Es ist nicht zu fassen, ich bin mit den Alpin Winterreifen bei 5cm Schnee aus meiner Tiefgarage gekommen,
dachte schon die Dinger haben absolut 0 Grip im Schnee.

Ich weis nicht, ich hatte ja sonst auch keine schlechten Winterreifen auf dem Auto, aber das sind mit Abstand die besten die ich jeh hatte.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2018)

Wooooow, faszinierend......


----------



## enta (17. Januar 2018)

Du Machst dir keine Vorstellung davon wie steil die Zufahrt ist, ich weis klingt banal, ist aber keine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2018)

Ich bin diesen Winter den Feldberg mit 10 Jahre alten billig Winterreifen auf einem Fiesta noch gefahren... und kurz vor Weihnachten mit meinen 4 Jahre alten Nokian Reifen... geil was? Jeweils ohne Schneeketten... blöd war nur das der Schnee am Unterboden geschliffen hat.


----------



## enta (17. Januar 2018)

Der Feldberg ist nicht ansatzweise so steil wie meine TG Zufahrt


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2018)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## Riverna (17. Januar 2018)

Hätte auch nichts anderes erwartet...


----------



## enta (17. Januar 2018)

ok ok ich bin ja schon ruhig.


----------



## Kusanar (17. Januar 2018)

Hat TBF jetzt einen Zweitaccount?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (17. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht machts das Auto


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hat TBF jetzt einen Zweitaccount?



Seit wann würde ich mir einen Hecktriebler als Alltagsauto kaufen?


----------



## enta (17. Januar 2018)

Mann seid Ihr anstellig, nur weil ich ein paar Seiten Lang über meine Reifen philosophiere 
Hiermit gelobe ich feierlich, ich spreche nicht mehr über meine Winterreifen.


----------



## s-icon (17. Januar 2018)

Die Michelin Alpin sind aber auch top




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enta (17. Januar 2018)

Hör doch auf 

Aber hey, schickes Auto


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hat TBF jetzt einen Zweitaccount?



Das dachte ich mir auch. Egal wie, es geht auf den Sack.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch. Egal wie, es geht auf den Sack.



Dann ueberlies es einfach.
Dein Gemotze geht genauso aufn Sack, nur so am Rande.

Meine Fresse, was ist aus den Foren geworden.
Ueberall nur Mimimimi.
Wenn wer was wiederholt postet was mir gar nicht gefaellt, landet er/sie auf der Ignoreliste. Dafuer ist sie da.
Aber hier noch zum Ausdruck zu bringen, das einem ein Thema gar nicht gefaellt. Na selbst drueber nachdenken.

Enta freut sich anscheinend wie ein kleines Kind zu Weihnachten, als es das erste mal den Weihnachtsbaum sieht, ueber sein neues Auto.
Soll er sich halt auslassen darueber. 
Kann man gut oder schlecht finden, muss es aber nicht.

Mir ging Riverna mit seiner Art und seinem ewigen blablabla ueber seine Japaner und die seiner Freundin auch mit der Zeit sehr am Senkel.
Jetzt weis ich halt gar nimmer was er schreibt.
Trotzdem muss ich das nicht jeden mitteilen, das es so ist. Na ausser jetzt, als Beispiel.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2018)

Wo motze ich denn?? Seit zig Seiten geht es um nichts anderes als sein wundervolles Auto und seine Reifen. Scheinbar hat der Kollege ein wahnsinniges Mitteilungsbedürfnis...

Das mit Überlesen gebe ich Dir gern zurück.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2018)

s-icon schrieb:


> Die Michelin Alpin sind aber auch top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat den ein Abschlepper da abgeladen? Der ist gar nicht komplett voll mit Dreck und Schnee.


----------



## JaniZz (17. Januar 2018)

Alles Schausteller hier  

Im Internet ist man noch wer...


----------



## enta (17. Januar 2018)

Es ist tatsächlich so, ich war vom E46 ab als 15 jähriger Bub davon fasziniert und nun steht er in der Garage, entschuldige meine Begeisterung.
Ich hör auf darüber zu faseln, kann auch verstehen dass es nervt 
Würde mir als außenstehender wahrscheinlich selber auf den Sack gehen 

Entspann dich Zeiss, ist doch nur ein Forum.


----------



## DataDino (17. Januar 2018)

Ohh ich habe da was schickes gefunden. Ich bin ja ein Fan solcher Auto's. Kompakt und Kleinsportler finde ich schon Klasse.

Den Hyundai i30N Performance: i30 N - Hyundai Motor Deutschland GmbH

Und nein. Ich habe den Wagen nicht im Video von JP gesehen. Ein Arbeitskollege fuhr heute mit einem brandneuen vor (fragt nicht, warum man sowas im Winter fährt xD ) und habe mich schon direkt in die Kiste verknallt. Hat den einer von euch? Und am besten mal länger als ein Tag, damit man auch mal Erfahrungen von jemanden mitgeteilt bekommen kann, dem die Ernüchterung heimsuchen konnte.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2018)

Auf jeden Fall wird der sich schon durch das manuelle Getriebe eine menge Freunde machen  .


----------



## DataDino (17. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird der sich schon durch das manuelle Getriebe eine menge Freunde machen  .


Genau das fand ich eben auch sehr cool. Er kommt zwar bei weitem nicht an den Type-R heran. Aber dafür ist er auch über 7.000 € günstiger. Für den Preis bekommt man keinen Golf GTI (was für mich eh nicht in Frage kommt). Und mit der Leistung erst recht nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2018)

Kein Allrad und zu teuer. Für das Geld bekommt man fast nen S3.  Dann lieber die paar Euro mehr ausgeben. Alleine dieser ziemlich billige Innenraum geht gar nicht für den Preis. ...und ja ich hab schon in echt reingeguckt. Keine Ahnung warum asiatische Autos meistens dieses Postauto Plastik im Innenraum verbaut haben. So viel billiger kann das doch nicht sein?


----------



## janni851 (17. Januar 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Ohh ich habe da was schickes gefunden. Ich bin ja ein Fan solcher Auto's. Kompakt und Kleinsportler finde ich schon Klasse.
> 
> Den Hyundai i30N Performance: i30 N - Hyundai Motor Deutschland GmbH
> 
> Und nein. Ich habe den Wagen nicht im Video von JP gesehen. Ein Arbeitskollege fuhr heute mit einem brandneuen vor (fragt nicht, warum man sowas im Winter fährt xD ) und habe mich schon direkt in die Kiste verknallt. Hat den einer von euch? Und am besten mal länger als ein Tag, damit man auch mal Erfahrungen von jemanden mitgeteilt bekommen kann, dem die Ernüchterung heimsuchen konnte.



Warum sollte er den nicht im Winter fahren? Das ist auch „nur“ ein Hyundai. Genauso wie ein GTI ein GTI bleiben wird und ein Type-R ein Type-R. Warum sollte man diese Autos nicht bei entsprechender Pflege auch im Winter fahren? Dann müsste ich auch meinen Astra stehen lassen. 
Autos, die man heute nicht im Winter fährt, müssen schon wirklich was besonderes sein meiner Meinung nach. Das ist natürlich für jeden etwas anders. Ich würde z.B. niemals einen Miata im Winter fahren, einfach weils ein Cabrio ist und die Schweller rosten, oder einen Skyline, sofern ich irgendwann mal einen besitze. Aber das sind für mich Autos mit reizt, den schon lange kein KFZ der aktuellen Zeit für mich mehr ausstrahlt. 

Natürlich träume ich auch von einem schönen Daily à la 3er BMW oder Opel Insignia, aber eben bewusst als Daily. 

So ein Auto wie den Hyundai oder einen GTI würde ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken im Winter fahren 🤷*♂️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DataDino (17. Januar 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Warum sollte er den nicht im Winter fahren? Das ist auch „nur“ ein Hyundai. Genauso wie ein GTI ein GTI bleiben wird und ein Type-R ein Type-R. Warum sollte man diese Autos nicht bei entsprechender Pflege auch im Winter fahren? Dann müsste ich auch meinen Astra stehen lassen.
> Autos, die man heute nicht im Winter fährt, müssen schon wirklich was besonderes sein meiner Meinung nach. Das ist natürlich für jeden etwas anders. Ich würde z.B. niemals einen Miata im Winter fahren, einfach weils ein Cabrio ist und die Schweller rosten, oder einen Skyline, sofern ich irgendwann mal einen besitze. Aber das sind für mich Autos mit reizt, den schon lange kein KFZ der aktuellen Zeit für mich mehr ausstrahlt.
> 
> Natürlich träume ich auch von einem schönen Daily à la 3er BMW oder Opel Insignia, aber eben bewusst als Daily.
> ...


Es geht nicht nur ums Auto selbst. Es geht auch um die Bodenfreiheit. Die aktuellen Witterungsbedingungen bei uns hier ist das beste Beispiel. Heute morgen empfand ich selbst die Bodenfreiheit meines Serien-Astras für dürftig. Zum Glück habe ich den 207 stehen lassen. Der hat noch etwas weniger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

Tbf, sorry aber wo ist der Innenraum gegenüber nem s3 billig? Sorry, da kocht VW/Audi genauso mit Kunststoff.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur ums Auto selbst. Es geht auch um die Bodenfreiheit. Die aktuellen Witterungsbedingungen bei uns hier ist das beste Beispiel. Heute morgen empfand ich selbst die Bodenfreiheit meines Serien-Astras für dürftig. Zum Glück habe ich den 207 stehen lassen. Der hat noch etwas weniger.


Wieviel Platz hast du denn unterm Auto 3-4cm oder halt 11-12cm wie die meisten Autos?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (17. Januar 2018)

Ich finde ja den Satz "dafür bekomme ich fast nen S3" interessant.

Der S3 fängt bei Audi bei 43k an. Den i30 ist voll bei 36k.

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich den i30 echt schick finde.
Allgemein gibt es einige Asiaten, die ich cool finde, z.b. auch den Kia Stinger.

Mazda hat finde ich in den letzten Jahren auch echt aufgeholt, nen bekannter von mir fährt nen Mazda 3 auch aus 2011, der steht (in meinem Fall) z.B. dem Focus nicht nach.

Dort ist halt teilweise vieles Serie, was bei deutschen Marken alles extra bezahlt werden muss. Einparkhilfe vo/hi ist meine ich noch nicht mal im A6 Serie (korrigert mich bitte, falls ich mich täusche, im A5 kostet hinten zumindest 450€ extra...).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Januar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tbf, sorry aber wo ist der Innenraum gegenüber nem s3 billig? Sorry, da kocht VW/Audi genauso mit Kunststoff.


Kunststoff ist nicht gleich Kunststoff. Und allein durch die Materialwahl entsteht noch kein Design. Ein S3 ist vom Innenraum ein ganz anderes Kaliber als ein Hyundai. Und Innenraum ist mMn wichtiger als das Außendesign, da man innen Kontakt mit dem Fahrzeug hat und nicht außen.

Davon ab gefällt mir der I30n auch, kleine Knallbüchsen sind eh mein Ding.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2018)

Bin Kunststofftechnik Ing, hab meine Dipl. Arbeit über I-Tafeln geschrieben, sorry, die Materialien bei VW/Audi sind 0815.
Design ist aber eben genau kein Merkmal der Wertigkeit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich so, ich war vom E46 ab als 15 jähriger Bub davon fasziniert und nun steht er in der Garage, entschuldige meine Begeisterung.


Ging mir auch mal so... anfang der 90ger...
Das hat sich mittlerweile aber komplett gewandelt. BMW hat den anspruch von sportlichkeit und dennoch hab ich erst heut früh, auf dem weg zur arbeit, einen überholen müssen, weil der mit 60 rum geschlichen ist. (ich fahre caddy!!!) Mich nerven die mittlerweile regelrecht, denn auf trockener straße schnell fahren kann jeder. Sobald es aber naß wird oder gar schnee liegt ist es aus. Da traut sich dann kaum noch einer.
BMW sollte ihren käufern vieleicht mit dem kauf mal noch ein fahrertraining auf nötigen. (auch bei gebrauchten) Vieleicht würde es dann besser...


Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Dort ist halt teilweise vieles Serie, was bei deutschen Marken alles extra bezahlt werden muss. Einparkhilfe vo/hi ist meine ich noch nicht mal im A6 Serie (korrigert mich bitte, falls ich mich täusche, im A5 kostet hinten zumindest 450€ extra...).


Das liegt vieleicht daran, das hierzulande doch noch ein paar leute einparken können. Für mich wäre der "piepser" jedenfalls ein ausschluss-kriterium!


----------



## DataDino (17. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wieviel Platz hast du denn unterm Auto 3-4cm oder halt 11-12cm wie die meisten Autos?


Ich habe es nicht nachgemessen. Aber steht bestimmt irgendwo im Netz, wie viel Bodenfreiheit ein Astra in Serie hat. Die Schneedecke war auf jedenfall deutlich höher als der untere Schwelleransatz. Und dem entsprechend setzte die Front öfters auf dem Schnee auf. Bei meinem Astra wäre es mir ja egal. Aber mit einem Kleinsportler, der ja schon vom Werk aus tiefer liegt, will ich kein Schnee schieben müssen. Ich habe bei unserem 207 SW (ebenfalls Serien-Fahrwerk) schon einmal die Lippe beim zurücksetzen im Schnee abgerissen. War zwar nur eine, die angesteckt wird. Aber die Befestigung ist an zwei Punkten trotzdem gebrochen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2018)

Also ich hatte früher teilweise nur so 7cm Bodenfreiheit und das ging auch.
Mein Bruder ist beim TÜV nicht mal auf die Grube, geschweige denn in den Bremsenprüfstand gekommen.
Das ging auch.
Ich mach da halt nicht rum.
Das ist nen Auto, das muss es abkönnen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Mazda hat finde ich in den letzten Jahren auch echt aufgeholt, nen bekannter von mir fährt nen Mazda 3 auch aus 2011, der steht (in meinem Fall) z.B. dem Focus nicht nach.


Ein Mazda 3 aus der Zeit IST unten drunter sowieso ein Ford Focus  .


----------



## DataDino (17. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich mach da halt nicht rum.
> Das ist nen Auto, das muss es abkönnen.


Das ist wohl auch irgendwo eine Einstellungssache. Mein Notkauf-Astra ist mir persönlich egal. Wenn er unter der Schwellerverkleidung gammelt , was ich vermute, dann geht der eh 2019 spätestens auf den Schrott. Er hat mich mit der Bremsanlage eh schon Nerven ohne Ende gekostet. Ich musste gute 400 € investieren (geschraubt habe ich selbst, sonst wäre es vierstellig geworden), damit ich ihn wieder sicher bewegen kann.

Aber über 30.000 € ist viel Geld. Ob finanziert oder Bar spielt da für mich keine Rolle. Wenn ich das ausgebe und der Wagen vom Werk aus tiefer liegt (wovon man bei der Fahrzeugklasse fest ausgehen kann), dann will ich den Wagen nicht durch den Schnee kratzen lassen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Mazda 3 aus der Zeit IST unten drunter sowieso ein Ford Focus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Finde aber den Mazda 6 MPS interessanter als den Mazda 3. Aber der 6er spielt eh in einer anderen Liga. Hat zwar den Motor mit dem 3 MPS gemeinsam. Gefällt mir aber trotzdem optisch besser. ^^


----------



## janni851 (17. Januar 2018)

Also mein Astra K ist für mein Empfinden hoch wie ein Bus, auch wenn ich mit der Gummilippe ab und zu aufsetze. Da mache ich mir keine Gedanken, dass ich am Schnee hängen bleiben könnte.

Aber da ist auch jeder anders.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2018)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Alles Schausteller hier
> 
> Im Internet ist man noch wer...



Hast Du Deinen MR2 noch?


----------



## worco (17. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir mit nen guten Freund den i30 ausführlich angeguckt, heute hat er den KV zum drüber schlafen mitgenommen.
Meiner Meinung nach tolles Auto, innen okay, aussen schick, vollausgestattet als Ausstellungs FZ fuer knapp über 30k.
Oben raus geht er nicht so gut wie er sollte bei den Daten, aber klingt gut. 
Nen S3 mit der Ausstattung kostet ca 50k,das ist doch sehr weit weg.


----------



## Riverna (18. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast Du Deinen MR2 noch?



Hat er doch soweit ich weiß schon lange durch einen 350Z ersetzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Januar 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich finde ja den Satz "dafür bekomme ich fast nen S3" interessant.
> 
> Der S3 fängt bei Audi bei 43k an. Den i30 ist voll bei 36k.


Ich vergleiche nicht die Preise der Hersteller Websites, sondern die Preise, die ich wirklich für das Auto zahlen muss. 



worco schrieb:


> Nen S3 mit der Ausstattung kostet ca 50k,das ist doch sehr weit weg.


Nur das ein S3 für 50k Listenpreis deutlich mehr zu Ausstattung, angetriebene Räder und Leistung zu bieten hat. Außerdem zahlt niemand Listenpreis... ...oder doch?


----------



## Kusanar (18. Januar 2018)

WRC teams offer first glimpse of 2018 liveries | Autoweek

Noch ne Woche, dann geht's wieder los


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. Januar 2018)

@Olstyle
Ja gut 
Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Autos von Mazda echt schick aussehen und für den Preis auch finde ich recht viel Ausstattung Serie haben.

@TBF
Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass ich ewig viel Rabatt beim Kauf eines neuwagens bekomme. Kann das aber auch nicht wirklich beurteilen, weil ich keinen Neuwagen besitzen darf.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Januar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hat er doch soweit ich weiß schon lange durch einen 350Z ersetzt.



Hab gar nicht mitgekriegt, aber schade ist es


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche nicht die Preise der Hersteller Websites, sondern die Preise, die ich wirklich für das Auto zahlen muss.
> 
> Nur das ein S3 für 50k Listenpreis deutlich mehr zu Ausstattung, angetriebene Räder und Leistung zu bieten hat. Außerdem zahlt niemand Listenpreis... ...oder doch?



Ein i30n kostet real volle Hütte aber eher 31-32k auch da zahlt man nicht Liste.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2018)

Bei dem Preis würde ich nicht mal dran denken mir einen i30n zu kaufen.
Wenn man dann auch noch die Ersatzteilpreise bei den Asiaten mit dazurechnet, nein danke.
Dann doch lieber einen GTI, der genauso flott ist, leichter, im Inneraum wesentlich moderner und besser verarbeitet ist und fast nix mehr kostet.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

Der GTI kostet, mit der Ausstattung auch etwas mehr.
Allerdings fehlt dem nominal PS, real merkt man davon eher nix.

Aber VW würde ich z.B. nicht kaufen.
GTIs stehen hier fast in reih und glied.


----------



## P2063 (18. Januar 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Den Hyundai i30N PerformanceHat den einer von euch? Und am besten mal länger als ein Tag, damit man auch mal Erfahrungen von jemanden mitgeteilt bekommen kann, dem die Ernüchterung heimsuchen konnte.



ich fahre zwar nicht direkt den i30N sondern den mit knapp über 200PS etwas schwächer motorisierten "Vorgänger" Kia ProCeed GT (Kia und Hyundai sind quasi hinter den Kulissen die selbe Firma und teilen sich Technologie und interne Zulieferer) und von dem kann ich nur positiv sprechen.

War damals fast einen 10 Riesen günstiger als alles was die Konkurrenz im Bereich 200-250PS zu bieten hatte. Fahrwerk ist ein super Kompromiss aus Sportlichkeit und Komfort, könnte optisch minimal tiefer auf der Straße liegen, aber dafür ist es so auch noch "Langstreckentauglich" wenn man mal 300km entfernte Verwandtschaft besuchen fährt und nicht so knüppelhart dass man bei jedem Schlagloch Angst haben muss. Lenkung direkt, Schaltung kurz und knackig, super bequeme Recaro Sportsitze.

Qualität in der Verarbeitung und Zuverlässigkeit sind ebenfalls erstklassig, alles passt und die einzigen paar mal die er eine Werkstatt gesehen hat waren zum Ölwechsel. Falls doch mal was am Auto ist, die 7 Jahre Garantie (Bzw 5 bei Hyundai) suchen bei deutschen Herstellern ja auch seinesgleichen will man nicht richtig Kohle für entsprechende Fristverlängerungen in die Hand nehmen.

Ich würde jederzeit wieder einen Koreaner kaufen, finde es nur schade dass es den i30N (noch?) nicht als Coupe/Hothatch gibt, aktuell hat der einfach 2 Türen zuviel für meinen Geschmack 

Hatte sogar kurz überlegt mir als nächstes Auto einen Stigner zu holen, aber der ist mir einfach zu lang. Mal abwarten ob der Ceed mit der nächsten Modellpflege auch den etwas größeren Motor aus dem Hyundai bekommt oder der i30N noch weitere Karosserieformen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Falls doch mal was am Auto ist, die 7 Jahre Garantie (Bzw 5 bei Hyundai) suchen bei deutschen Herstellern ja auch seinesgleichen will man nicht richtig Kohle für entsprechende Fristverlängerungen in die Hand nehmen.



Hst du dir die Garantiebedingunen schon mal durchgelesen ? Wahrscheinlich nicht, dann wüsstest du, dass das nur Augenwischerei ist 
Da wird quasi alles im Kleingedruckten ausgeschlossen.


----------



## P2063 (18. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hst du dir die Garantiebedingunen schon mal durchgelesen ? Wahrscheinlich nicht, dann wüsstest du, dass das nur Augenwischerei ist
> Da wird quasi alles im Kleingedruckten ausgeschlossen.



Ist doch bei anderen Herstellern genauso, bloß 3-5 Jahre früher. Natürlich zählt nicht der Verschleiß und man muss die Arbeitszeit zahlen. Aber nach allem was man so hört scheinen die Koreaner da sehr tolerant zu sein. Hab schon von kostenlos getauschten Sitzen gehört weil nach 3 Jahren das Füllmaterial raus gebröselt ist, während ich (bzw meine damalige Firma) damals bei meinem Golf die Radlager zahlen durfte die nach 30tkm schon im Eimer waren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

Das kommt doch stark drauf an, was es ist:

Beispiele:
- Rückfahrkammera im 5. Garantiejahr: 0€ alles erledigt, kein Thema.
- Bremsen in 4. Garantiejahr inkl. einem festen Führungsbolzen, da musste ich selbst Zahlen udn ran: 15€ etwa plus Verschleißteile wie Scheibe und Beläge, wobei ich das nirgendwo bekomme 
- Buchsen an der Vorderache/Stabi; wurden komplett auf Garantie getauscht im 2. Jahr

Kann mich bei Hyundai jetzt nicht beschweren, dass alles außerhalb der Garantie wäre.
Kia ist da mit den 7 Jahren etwas anders als Hyundai, da muss man natürlich auch differenzieren. 
Aufs Navi selbst gibts z.B. nur 2 Jahre afaik.


----------



## Riverna (18. Januar 2018)

Also ich finde der i30 ist in Innenraum auch kaum schlechter als ein Golf 7. Er ist halt anders, ob schlechter oder besser bleibt dem Geschmack überlassen. Für das Geld würde ich mir aber weder einen i30 noch einen Golf 7 kaufen. Gibt meiner Meinung nach bessere Alternativen, wo wir da wieder beim Geschmack sind. 

Ich war von i30 auf jedenfall ziemlich überrascht. Bin aber nicht Probe gefahren und kann damit nur was zur Optik sagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Januar 2018)

Fegahren bin ich den neuen auch noch nicht, weswegen auch ich zu dem fahrverhalten, der Leistungsentfaltung usw. nur sehr bedingt was sagen kann. Einzig, dass man liest, dass der Golf wohl trotzdem besser geht, zeigt schon, dass Hyundai noch luft nahc oben hat.
Allerdings hat VW auch schon seit dem Golf IV Golfs mit wirklich viel Leistung im Programm, entsprechende Erfahrung in der Technik ist dementsprechend natürlich da.
Die Jungs in Wolfsburg verstehen schon einiges vom Autos bauen, leiden halt eher gern mal unter dem Controlling, aber das trifft glaub auf fast alle Automobilisten zu.

Außerdem sollte man sich bei Hyundai zumindest darüber im Klaren sein, dass der i30 in Europa gefertigt wird und das Entwicklungszentrum sogar in Deutschland steht. Das Auto ist also eigentlich eher ein Europäer denn ein Asiate.


----------



## JaniZz (18. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hab gar nicht mitgekriegt, aber schade ist es


Hatte nie ein MR2, ich meine das war ein anderer User. 

Habe jetzt seit ca.  4 Jahren meinen Z.
Steht aber nur noch als Spaß mobil in der Garage.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Januar 2018)

Dann habe ich Dich wohl mit jemanden verwechselt.


----------



## enta (22. Januar 2018)

Sagt mal ist 110C° Öltemp. bei zügiger Gangart normal bei dem Wetter?
Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber ich meine bei den anderen Autos die ich bisher gefahren  bin war 90C° standard und für 110 musste
ich im Sommer gut rumballern.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. Januar 2018)

Was hast n für in Auto? 110°C bei den Temperaturen ist schon ein wenig viel


----------



## DataDino (22. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist 110C° Öltemp. bei zügiger Gangart normal bei dem Wetter?
> Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber ich meine bei den anderen Autos die ich bisher gefahren  bin war 90C° standard und für 110 musste
> ich im Sommer gut rumballern.


Klingt für mich nach defektem Thermostat. Das kann dafür sorgen, das der große Kühlkreislauf nicht mehr öffnet und das Kühlwasser nicht mehr durch den großen Radiator läuft. Schau mal in den Druckausgleichsbehälter (Da wo die Kühlflüssigkeit reinkommt), ob du im Deckel braun/gelben SchlammSchaum kleben hast. Das gleiche schaust du mal beim Öldeckel (wobei bei dem Wetter und bei Kurzstrecke Ablagerungen wegen dem Kondenswasser normal sein können). Es kann auch sein, das deine Kopfdichtung hinüber ist. Wasserpumpe könnte es auch sein.

Prüfe aber auch bitte mal die Füllstände vom Öl und von der Kühlflüssigkeit. Mach auch einmal ein Check der Frostschutzleistung des Kühlwassers. Wenn die schlecht ist und sich in dem Wasser Eiskristalle bilden, ist der Wärmetauscheffekt miserabel. Ist zu wenig Wasser oder Öl drin, ist die Masse für den Wärmetausch zu gering (je weniger Flüssigkeit, um so schneller heizt sie auf). Man kann das mit dem Volumen eines CPU-Kühlers gleichsetzen. Je größer das Volumen des Kühlkörper, um so besser der Wärmeaustausch. Mit einem Ben Navis bekommt man auch die Abwärme eines i9 nicht vernünftig getauscht 

Bleibt denn die Temperatur konstant so hoch? Denn je nach Thermostat-Stellung kann es durchaus mal zu kleinen  kurzen Spitzen kommen. Wenn ja würde ich aber auf jeden Fall eine Werkstatt aufsuchen. Denn hier im Forum können wir den Fehler nicht genau eingrenzen 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Nein das ist nicht normal. Meine Temperaturanzeige geht soweit ich weiß nur bis 120 Grad. 110 Grad ist da schon sportlich. Schau auch mal, wie lange es dauert, bis die Anzeige auf dem Wert ist. Geht es sehr schnell, dann rette ihn bis in die nächste Werkstatt. Aber fahr nicht mehr groß damit rum. Denn je schneller das geht, um so wichtiger ist die Komponente für die Lebensdauer des Motors, die gerade defekt zu sein scheint.


----------



## enta (22. Januar 2018)

Hey vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, ist ein M2 und hat erst 3000km runter, war erst vor kurzem bei der "Einfahrinspektion", sollte eigentlich alle i.O. sein, war von Anfang an so.
Ich hab kein Plan von Motortechnik, bevor ich anfange da rumzuschauen hau ich lieber mal den Händler an und frag nach ob das so sein soll.

Aber gut zu wissen, dass nicht nur mir 110 etwas hoch vor kommt, ich lass es mal checken.
Die Temp bleibt nicht konstant so hoch, wenn ich moderat fahre geht sie unter 100.


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2018)

110° halte ich jetzt nicht für besonders viel. Das wird schon seine Richtigkeit haben. Aber ja, natürlich kannst Du mal beim Händler nachfragen. Kostet ja nix.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist 110C° Öltemp. bei zügiger Gangart normal bei dem Wetter?
> Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber ich meine bei den anderen Autos die ich bisher gefahren  bin war 90C° standard und für 110 musste
> ich im Sommer gut rumballern.



Ist völlig normal und unbedenklich 
Ein Serien N54/N55 geht im Sommer bei langen Vollgasetappen auch Richtung 130-135°C.
Der N54 reduziert z.B. erst ab 148°C Öltemp die Leistung und geht ab 158°C in den Notlauf.
Liegt an dem Spritsparwahn von BMW um den letzten zehntel Liter zu sparen.
Mit einem anderen Ölthermostat bzw. Kühlmittelkennfeld liegt man bei 90-100°C.

@*DataDino*, es geht hier um die Öltemperatur, nicht um die Wassertemperatur. 
Die liegt in der Teillast bei BMW und elektronischem Thermostat u. Pumpe meistens bei ~105-110°C und bei Volllast ca. 90°C.


----------



## enta (22. Januar 2018)

Ah okay, danke mr.c, dass ist gut zu hören, man findet nicht so viel dazu.
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist 110C° Öltemp. bei zügiger Gangart normal bei dem Wetter?
> Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber ich meine bei den anderen Autos die ich bisher gefahren  bin war 90C° standard und für 110 musste
> ich im Sommer gut rumballern.


100% normal. Über 100°C sollte das Öl auch bei langsamer Fahrweise sein.
Alles unter 140°C ist unbedenklich.


----------



## DataDino (22. Januar 2018)

Hm ok wieder was gelernt. Damals zur Zeit meiner Ausbildung war es noch so, das bei 110 Grad Panik angesagt ist. Scheint wohl heute normal zu sein. 



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @*DataDino*, es geht hier um die Öltemperatur, nicht um die Wassertemperatur.


Das die Öltemperatur im Regelfall aber von der Motorkühlung abhängig ist und diese wiederum (zumindest in den allermeisten Fällen) mit Hilfe von Flüssigkeit (Umgangssprachlich Kühlwasser) umgesetzt ist, weißt du, oder? Wenn also die Motorkühlung nicht richtig läuft, ist auch der Wärmetausch des Öl's beeinträchtigt und die Folge ist eine höhere Öltemperatur.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2018)

Zeigt er denn zuviel Wassertemperatur an?


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Das die Öltemperatur im Regelfall aber von der Motorkühlung abhängig ist und diese wiederum (zumindest in den allermeisten Fällen) mit Hilfe von Flüssigkeit (Umgangssprachlich Kühlwasser) umgesetzt ist, weißt du, oder? Wenn also die Motorkühlung nicht richtig läuft, ist auch der Wärmetausch des Öl's beeinträchtigt und die Folge ist eine höhere Öltemperatur.



Bei meinem 760er habe ich im Teillast 105°C, durchgehend. Die Öltemperatur ist irgendwo bei 100°C. Lasse ich es krachen, geht die Kühlmitteltemperatur auf 95°C und die Öltempeartur auf 110° bis 120°C.


----------



## DataDino (22. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei meinem 760er habe ich im Teillast 105°C, durchgehend. Die Öltemperatur ist irgendwo bei 100°C. Lasse ich es krachen, geht die Kühlmitteltemperatur auf 95°C und die Öltempeartur auf 110° bis 120°C.


Ist ja auch logisch. Damit Wärmetausch funktioniert benötigt es ein thermisches Ungleichgewicht. Deine Kühlmitteltemperatur sollte also nach Möglichkeit immer unter der des Öl's liegen. Dafür sorgt die Steuerung der Kühlmittelkreisläufe und der Radiator ggf. wird es zusätzlich über einen Ladeluftkühler mitgekühlt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2018)

Der Ladeluftkühler hängt aber nie an einem 90C° Kreislauf. Das wäre dann eher eine Ladeluftheizung. 

Die Kühlmitteltemperatur wird unter Vollast ja nach Motor bis auf 70°C gesenkt für mehr Leistung, nicht für bessere Ölkühlung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Januar 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Das die Öltemperatur im Regelfall aber von der Motorkühlung abhängig ist und diese wiederum (zumindest in den allermeisten Fällen) mit Hilfe von Flüssigkeit (Umgangssprachlich Kühlwasser) umgesetzt ist, weißt du, oder? Wenn also die Motorkühlung nicht richtig läuft, ist auch der Wärmetausch des Öl's beeinträchtigt und die Folge ist eine höhere Öltemperatur.



Das Öl wird beim N54/N55 immer per Luft im Ölkühler rechts vorm Vorderrad gekühlt und nur passiv vom Kühlwasser.
Geregelt wird die Öltemp von einem mechanischen Thermostat vorne am Zylinderkopf.
Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, fährt jeder halbwegs moderne BMW unter Vollast mit Wassertemperaturen um 90-95Grad und Öltemperaturen von um 120Grad.
Dein Wissen zu alten, rein mechanisch geregelten Kühlsystemen kannst du heute nicht mehr, bzw. nur noch zum Teil anwenden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Januar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dein Wissen zu alten, rein mechanisch geregelten Kühlsystemen kannst du heute nicht mehr, bzw. nur noch zum Teil anwenden.


Daran zu erkennen wenn ein "H" auf dem Nummernschild ist. 


...btw ich habe die beiden SU Vergaser von meinem Austin Healey Sprite Projekt wieder flott. 
Eine weitere Beanstandung war das die Scheibenwaschanlage ohne Funktion ist... ...ich habe geguckt... ...es ist kein Scheibenwaschtank verbaut.  Jetzt erstmal einen anfertigen.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch. Damit Wärmetausch funktioniert benötigt es ein thermisches Ungleichgewicht. Deine Kühlmitteltemperatur sollte also nach Möglichkeit immer unter der des Öl's liegen. Dafür sorgt die Steuerung der Kühlmittelkreisläufe und der Radiator ggf. wird es zusätzlich über einen Ladeluftkühler mitgekühlt.



Setze Dich mal mit modernen Kühlsystemen auseinander, dann können wir uns gern weiter unterhalten.

Der 760er hat keinen Wärmetauscher, nur so am Rande.


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Daran zu erkennen wenn ein "H" auf dem Nummernschild ist.
> 
> 
> ...btw ich habe die beiden SU Vergaser von meinem Austin Healey Sprite Projekt wieder flott.
> Eine weitere Beanstandung war das die Scheibenwaschanlage ohne Funktion ist... ...ich habe geguckt... ...es ist kein Scheibenwaschtank verbaut. [emoji38] Jetzt erstmal einen anfertigen.


Wird mal wieder die Extrusionsblasmaschine ausm Ruhestand geholt?


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2018)

Wenn dann würde ich was fertiges nehmen und eher die Befestigungsmöglichkeit selber bauen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Januar 2018)

Wenn man weiß, wers gefertigt hat, lässt sich vielleicht sogar ein “Rückstellmuster“ da loseisen 

Wenn der Fertiger bekannt ist, ruhig mal bei mir melden, hab n paar Kontakte zu den „Bläsern“.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2018)

Der Sprite ist ein englischer Wald und Wiesen Oldie, da gibt es die Ersatzteile natürlich bei Limora:
Wasserbehalter - Heizung & Scheibenwischer - Elektrik, Zundanlage, Heizung und Armaturenbrett - Austin Healey Sprite (1958-1971) und MG Midget (1961-1979) - MG - Englische Marken  - Limora Oldtimer GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2018)

Das ist natürlich noch besser.


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2018)

Morgen zusammen

Ich bräuchte ne kleine Ferndiagnose (soweit möglich).

Mein Auto (Subaru Justy G3X Benziner) hat jetzt zum zweiten mal, dass nachdem ich kalt ein bisschen hochtourig gefahren bin die Abgassystem-Kontrollleuchte leuchtet.
Hat einer von euch ne Idee was das sein könnte? Habe weder Turbo noch Abgasrückführung.
Hat da der Kat ein bisschen zu viel Benzin abbekommen?


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2018)

Ich würde auch sagen Kat dicht oder so.
Weißt Du, was im FS steht?


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen Kat dicht oder so.
> Weißt Du, was im FS steht?



Nein, keine Ahnung. 
Letztes mal war die Lampe am nächsten Tag wieder weg. 
Und der Fehlerspeicher leert sich ja eigentlich nicht von selbst, oder 
Ich geh glaub bei Gelegenheit ne Stunde auf die Autobahn damit das Ding mal wieder durchgeblasen wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2018)

Der Fehlerspeicher löscht sich von selbst, wenn der Fehler längere Zeit nicht wieder aufgetreten ist.


----------



## janni851 (24. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Nein, keine Ahnung.
> Letztes mal war die Lampe am nächsten Tag wieder weg.
> Und der Fehlerspeicher leert sich ja eigentlich nicht von selbst, oder
> Ich geh glaub bei Gelegenheit ne Stunde auf die Autobahn damit das Ding mal wieder durchgeblasen wird.



Wäre jetzt auch glaube der erste Ansatz den die Werkstatt suchen würde. Hatte das bei meinem ersten Corsa auch mal und bin dann mal eine weitere Strecke gefahren, dann hatte sich das 

Mein Astra kommt morgen in dies Werkstatt. Ein Nissan Micra hat mal kuscheln wollen  


Dann kann ich gleich mal einen Crossland X ausgiebig testen, den gibts als Werkstattwagen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Fehlerspeicher löscht sich von selbst, wenn der Fehler längere Zeit nicht wieder aufgetreten ist.



Nein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2018)

Das kommt auf den Fehler und das System an, beides kann stimmen


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2018)

Am Freitag fahre ich vermutlich 200km, dann werd ich sehen obs weg geht.
Oder vielleicht gehts ja auch so wieder weg


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2018)

Der Fehler wird nicht gelöscht, es wird nur die Lampe ausgemacht.
Bei meinem alten Wagen war das immer Lambda. Chip+Kalt+Kurzstrecke gab da im Winter 1/2 mal zu fette Mischung. Wie oben auch erledigte sich das nach ein paar Fahrten ohne Fehler aber auch wieder von selbst.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Fehler wird nicht gelöscht, es wird nur die Lampe ausgemacht.



Genau das!


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2018)

Man kann sogar auslesen wieviele komplette Fahrzyklen ohne Fehler noch nötig sind bis der Fehler wieder gelöscht wird.
Ohne solch ein System wäre ein Fehlerspeicher ziemlich nutzlos, weil da dann mindestens 20 bis 30 Fehler drin wären, die gar nicht zum aktuellen Problem passen.


----------



## taks (24. Januar 2018)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Der Fehler/Kontrolleuchte ist nach 4 mal neu starten wieder weg


----------



## Zeiss (24. Januar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann sogar auslesen wieviele komplette  Fahrzyklen ohne Fehler noch nötig sind bis der Fehler wieder gelöscht  wird.
> Ohne solch ein System wäre ein Fehlerspeicher ziemlich nutzlos, weil da  dann mindestens 20 bis 30 Fehler drin wären, die gar nicht zum aktuellen  Problem passen.



Dann ist der FS in den DMEs im BMW nutzlos... Und ja, er speichert  alles, was da seit dem letzten Löschen abgelegt wurde und löscht GAR  NICHTS. Es gibt bei den Einträgen ein Zusatz, ob der Fehler aktuell  vorhanden ist oder nicht.

@taks: Ja, das ist normales Verhalten, der Fehler ist aber immernoch im FS drin, nur halt aktuell nicht gesetzt/vorhanden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann ist der FS in den DMEs im BMW nutzlos... Und ja, er speichert  alles, was da seit dem letzten Löschen abgelegt wurde und löscht GAR  NICHTS. Es gibt bei den Einträgen ein Zusatz, ob der Fehler aktuell  vorhanden ist oder nicht.
> 
> @taks: Ja, das ist normales Verhalten, der Fehler ist aber immernoch im FS drin, nur halt aktuell nicht gesetzt/vorhanden.


Daimler, VAG und ne Menge anderer Hersteller löschen sporadische Fehler nach einer gewissen Zeit.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2018)

Ihr habt beide Recht. Es gibt Hersteller die behalten alle relevanten Fehler im Fehlerspeicher mit einem Vermerk ob es ein alter oder ein aktueller Fehler ist und es gibt Hersteller die nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Fahrzyklen den Fehler wieder raus nimmt. 

Nissan behält sie z.B. bei, Subaru löscht sie nach 7 Fahrzyklen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann ist der FS in den DMEs im BMW nutzlos... Und ja, er speichert  alles, was da seit dem letzten Löschen abgelegt wurde und löscht GAR  NICHTS. Es gibt bei den Einträgen ein Zusatz, ob der Fehler aktuell  vorhanden ist oder nicht.



Bei BMW hat man ja soweit ich durch meinen Codierer informiert bin, jeweils zwei FS.
Einmal den "normalen" und einen "Schattenspeicher", der alle jemals aufgetretende Fehler beinhaltet, solange der nicht auch abgelöscht wird.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2018)

Du meinst den "normalen" FS und dann noch den Info-Speicher. Im Infospeicher stehen einfach mehr Infos drin, was die Zustände angeht. Bei der MED 9.2.1 wird NICHTS gelöscht, egal wie alt der Fehler ist, er kann einmal vor 20.000km aufgetreten sein und er bleibt stehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Januar 2018)

Ja, oder so. 
Der lässt sich beim E8x/E9x allerdings auch löschen.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Januar 2018)

Natürlich lässt er sich löschen, warum auch nicht? Nur von allein löscht er sich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (4. Februar 2018)

Tote Hose hier? Alle im Winterschlaf?
Hab mir für die neue Saison die Brembo Xtra Line bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie sie mit den originalen Brembo Belägen zusammen arbeiten. Im Subaru Forum ließt man oft das es die beste Kombination wäre die man zu einem normalen Preis kaufen kann. Wollte erst die EBC Turbo Groove Scheiben und die RedStuff Beläge kaufen, aber irgendwie war ich von den letzten EBC Sachen bei mir nicht so angetan.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2018)

Ich halte von EBC auch nix. 08/15 Produkte welche mit mittelmäßig bis schlechter Qualität relativ teuer verkauft werden, gerade bei den Bremsscheiben.
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass gute Beläge mit das wichtigste an einer OEM Bremsanlage sind.
Fahre selbst vorne nur normale, gelochte Zimmermann, hinten Standard Brembo Scheiben, allerdings mit hochwertigen, sportlichen Belägen (Pagid S) und starren Bremssattelführungen.
Die Kombination bremst seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren optimal, auch bei heißer Bremsanlage.


----------



## Riverna (4. Februar 2018)

Stahlflex Bremsleitungen habe ich mir auch gleich mitbestellt, wenn ich eh an die Bremse gehe kann ich das direkt mitmachen. Denke mit den originalen Brembo Belägen sollte ich ganz gut fahren, wenn die runter sind werde ich auch mal Ferodo oder Pagid probieren.


----------



## enta (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte mal gelbe pagid auf der originalen TTRS-Bremse.
Das Bremsgefühl war mega, hat unfassbar zugepackt und sehr gut verzögert, man konnte richtig spüren die harsch die Beläge auf der Scheibe geschliffen haben.
Jedoch musste ich bei mäßiger Rennstrecken Nutzung mindestens einmal im Jahr die Scheiben tauschen lassen.

Durch die bessere Bremswirkung hatte ich aber auch schnell Fading, naja, bei der Bremse war Fading jedoch immer stark ausgeprägt, die war ja allgemein nicht so geil.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit fast nur noch auf AP Racing gesetzt.. die Anlagen halten und halten...  Jetzt hab ich ne Anlage von Brembo drauf, mal sehen, wenns nix taugt kommen andere Scheiben/Beläge drauf. Die Sättel reichen ja aus, Scheibengrösse 355x34 vorn und 365x34 mm hinten sind auch gross genug. Der Rest wird sich dann im Sommer zeigen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Jedoch musste ich bei mäßiger Rennstrecken Nutzung mindestens einmal im Jahr die Scheiben tauschen lassen.


Dann waren die aber mega haltbar.  Normalerweise muss man die mehrmals pro Jahr wechseln bei mäßiger Rennstreckennutzung. 
Bei ausgiebiger Rennstreckennutzung muss man die mehrmals an einem Wochenende wechseln.


----------



## DrDave (5. Februar 2018)

Gibt's bei den OBD Bluetooth Adaptern was zu beachten? Tut es jeder günstige oder haben manche mehr Funktionen als andere?
Soll an einen Touran 1T3 bzw. 5T.


----------



## enta (5. Februar 2018)

Eigentlich waren die nach nem Tag Nordschleife durch, haben sich beim bremsen angefühlt wie gewellt, bin die aber dann oft noch Monate gefahren, weil teuer.
Tuningsünden, würde ich heute nicht mehr machen, wenn alles frisch war gingen die echt super gut, aber ich bin 80% der Zeit mit komplett blauen und ruckeligen Scheiben unterwegs gewesen


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2018)

Warum hast du sie nicht abgedreht bzw abdrehen lassen?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2018)

DrDave schrieb:


> Gibt's bei den OBD Bluetooth Adaptern was zu beachten? Tut es jeder günstige oder haben manche mehr Funktionen als andere?
> Soll an einen Touran 1T3 bzw. 5T.


Für die normale Diagnose reicht jeder ELM Klon. Manche Apps sind aber mittlerweile an ihre eigene HW gebunden.
Mit "VAGEraseDTCAII" kam ich was Fehlersuche an geht jedenfalls gut klar und die lief mit meinem Uralt-Billigadapter.


----------



## enta (6. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum hast du sie nicht abgedreht bzw abdrehen lassen?



Wusste nicht, dass es eine Option ist.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2018)

Wenn du niemanden hast der das "nebenbei" für dich macht ist das heute was Arbeitszeit und Maschinenstunden an geht auch nicht mehr rentabel.


----------



## ForceOne (6. Februar 2018)

Meine Arbeitskollegin sucht zur Zeit für ca. 12.000 € ein Auto,
hatte vorher einen VW UP, welcher Ihr nun zu klein ist. Könnt Ihr irgendwas empfehlen?

Zur Zeit hat Sie einen Opel Adam ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2018)

Meiner "Erfahrung" nach halten die kleinen Fords (KA, KA+ oder Fiesta) ganz gut und sind etwas mehr auf Fahrspaß abgestimmt als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2018)

Die Erfahrung teile ich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Februar 2018)

DrDave schrieb:


> Gibt's bei den OBD Bluetooth Adaptern was zu beachten? Tut es jeder günstige oder haben manche mehr Funktionen als andere?
> Soll an einen Touran 1T3 bzw. 5T.


Was haste denn damit vor? Nur auslesen oder auch codieren? Wenn codieren dann würde ich OBD Eleven empfehlen, habe ich selber für meinen A3. Ist aber nur VAG kompatibel. 

Wenn es nur ums auslesen geht, dann gehen wohl sämtliche adapter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Meine Arbeitskollegin sucht zur Zeit für ca. 12.000 € ein Auto,
> hatte vorher einen VW UP, welcher Ihr nun zu klein ist. Könnt Ihr irgendwas empfehlen?
> 
> Zur Zeit hat Sie einen Opel Adam ins Auge gefasst.


Nen UP ist zu klein aber der genauso kleine Adam ist gut? 
Wie wär es mit nem gebrauchten A4, 3er C-Klasse oder sowas?


----------



## enta (6. Februar 2018)

Gestern auf einer arsch dunklen abgesperrten Strasse rumprobiert, ist leider nicht viel bei rum gekommen, 
aber zwei Bilder gefallen mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (6. Februar 2018)

Wo bestellt ihr eigentlich Verschleißteile für eure Autos?
Ich überlege gerade, ob ich die Bremsen hinten am Ibiza selbst wechseln soll.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> ist leider nicht viel bei rum gekommen,aber zwei Bilder gefallen mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dir da einer hinten rein gefahren oder du gegen ne Wand? Sieht aus als müsste der Wagen normal etwas länger sein


----------



## enta (6. Februar 2018)

Liegt wohl am Blickwinkel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Februar 2018)

Einser Coupe?


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2018)

Da steht doch ganz klar M2 auf dem Kofferraumdeckel.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2018)

2er Limo, oder nicht?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da steht doch ganz klar M2 auf dem Kofferraumdeckel.


Was die neue Nomenklatur für die M-Variante des Einser-Coupe ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2018)

Offset schrieb:


> Wo bestellt ihr eigentlich Verschleißteile für eure Autos?



Entweder direkt bei BMW oder über Daparto, Motointegrator, Teilehaber und co.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2018)

enta schrieb:


> Gestern auf einer arsch dunklen abgesperrten Strasse rumprobiert, ist leider nicht viel bei rum gekommen,


Das ergebniss schaut aber gut aus. 

Elon musk hat ja jetzt seinen tesla auch auf den mo.... ähm... richtung mars geschossen. Ich frage mich noch, ob einem das was sagen soll.  Naja, es bringt zumindest PR...
Jedenfalls hat der autopilot den kurs nicht ganz getroffen und das ganze geht wohl richtung Asteroidengürtel. (zwischen mars und jupiter) Na mal sehen, wo das fahrzeug endet... (hoffentlich nicht als weiterer zivilisationsmüll in der umlaufbahn)


----------



## ForceOne (8. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen UP ist zu klein aber der genauso kleine Adam ist gut?
> Wie wär es mit nem gebrauchten A4, 3er C-Klasse oder sowas?



Ich hab da keine Diskussion angefangen, aber der Adam ist wohl doch etwas größer als der UP. 
Sie hat jetzt einen 1,5 Jahre alten Adam für 11.850 € gekauft, mit ein bisschen Ausstattung und knapp 90 PS,
den hätte Sie für unter 1.000 € mehr auch als Neuwagen bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Februar 2018)

Epic fail!


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Entweder direkt bei BMW oder über Daparto, Motointegrator, Teilehaber und co.



Oder auch:


autoteile-meile.de (die Ölauswahl ist Klasse)
profiteile.de
carondo.de



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Elon musk hat ja jetzt seinen tesla auch auf den mo.... ähm... richtung mars geschossen. Ich frage mich noch, ob einem das was sagen soll.  Naja, es bringt zumindest PR...
> Jedenfalls hat der autopilot den kurs nicht ganz getroffen und das ganze geht wohl richtung Asteroidengürtel. (zwischen mars und jupiter) Na mal sehen, wo das fahrzeug endet... (hoffentlich nicht als weiterer zivilisationsmüll in der umlaufbahn)



Naja, wenn man sonst nichts auf die Reihe kriegt, dann wenigstens etwas PR und die Aktionäre/Investoren sind wieder (kurzzeitig) friedlich.


----------



## XE85 (8. Februar 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Elon musk hat ja jetzt seinen tesla auch auf den mo.... ähm... richtung mars geschossen. Ich frage mich noch, ob einem das was sagen soll.  Naja, es bringt zumindest PR...
> Jedenfalls hat der autopilot den kurs nicht ganz getroffen und das ganze geht wohl richtung Asteroidengürtel. (zwischen mars und jupiter) Na mal sehen, wo das fahrzeug endet... (hoffentlich nicht als weiterer zivilisationsmüll in der umlaufbahn)



Das Primäre Ziel war ja nicht das ins All schießen des Tesla Autos sondern der Test der Falcon Heavy Rakete. Der Tesla diente nur als Massesimulator (und PR Gag). Der Flug der Rakete war ja durchaus erfolgreich.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2018)

Irgendeine Last braucht die Rakete auch, andere nehmen da einfach einen großen Würfel. Auch nicht viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Februar 2018)

In Lüchow Dannenberg stände genug Müll der weg kann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

Anstatt dem Tesla hätte ich eher so etwas ins Weltall geschossen, es gibt keinen schöneren Krach mit dem dem man geweckt hätte werden können.


----------



## janni851 (10. Februar 2018)

Muss euch auch mal wieder um Rat fragen. Drei meiner vier Scheinwerfer scheint die Kälte garnicht gut zu bekommen und sie beschlagen von innen. Opel meint, das wäre stand der Technik und könne bei einem modernen Scheinwerfer schonmal passieren. Ist dem wirklich so? 

Habe mal ein paar Fotos beigefügte. Bei den beiden hinteren ist es mir selbst erst heute aufgefallen, vorne rechts ist es schon länger bekannt und dieses Bild ging auch zu Opel. Vorne links kann ich’s jetzt noch nicht nachvollziehen, weil da ein neuer Scheinwerfer drin ist, ein Nissan Micra hat den anderen weggeküsst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (10. Februar 2018)

Das halte ich auf keinen  für "Stand der Technik".  Das hatte ich auch noch bei keinem Auto.


----------



## P2063 (10. Februar 2018)

wenn es LED sind leider ja, die werden nicht warm genug damit die Luftfeuchtigkeit aus dem Gehäuse geht. Bei der Rückleuchte ist es noch im Rahmen, aber mit dem Frontscheinwerfer sollte man sich keinesfalls zufrieden geben, das ist viel zu viel Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## DrDave (10. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für die normale Diagnose reicht jeder ELM Klon. Manche Apps sind aber mittlerweile an ihre eigene HW gebunden.
> Mit "VAGEraseDTCAII" kam ich was Fehlersuche an geht jedenfalls gut klar und die lief mit meinem Uralt-Billigadapter.





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was haste denn damit vor? Nur auslesen oder auch codieren? Wenn codieren dann würde ich OBD Eleven empfehlen, habe ich selber für meinen A3. Ist aber nur VAG kompatibel.
> 
> Wenn es nur ums auslesen geht, dann gehen wohl sämtliche adapter.


Nur normales Auslesen und Fehler löschen. Super, dann reicht also ein günstiger. Danke euch , habt noch App Empfehlungen die ich mir anschauen sollte?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Muss euch auch mal wieder um Rat fragen. Drei meiner vier Scheinwerfer scheint die Kälte garnicht gut zu bekommen und sie beschlagen von innen. Opel meint, das wäre stand der Technik und könne bei einem modernen Scheinwerfer schonmal passieren. Ist dem wirklich so?
> 
> Habe mal ein paar Fotos beigefügte. Bei den beiden hinteren ist es mir selbst erst heute aufgefallen, vorne rechts ist es schon länger bekannt und dieses Bild ging auch zu Opel. Vorne links kann ich’s jetzt noch nicht nachvollziehen, weil da ein neuer Scheinwerfer drin ist, ein Nissan Micra hat den anderen weggeküsst.
> 
> ...




Das ist definitv nicht normal !
Dass sowas bei Opel vielleicht Stand der Technik ist, wundert mich jetzt nicht, normal ist das aber auf keinen Fall 
Ein leichtes Beschlagen kann bei jedem Hertsteller und bei bestimmtem Wetter vorkommen, sobald sich aber richtige Tropfen wie bei dir bilden ist das eher ein Wassereinbruch.


----------



## Gast20180319 (10. Februar 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> ...*Drei* meiner *vier* Scheinwerfer...beschlagen von innen. ..



Tjoa wenn es Stand der Technick wäre, dann würden ja wohl alle 4 beschlagen ?
Das ist definitv nicht normal. Dadurch kannst du evtl. Nachts andere extrem blenden weil das Licht dadurch streuen kann etc.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2018)

DrDave schrieb:


> Danke euch , habt noch App Empfehlungen die ich mir anschauen sollte?


Ist Teil meines Posts  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Muss euch auch mal wieder um Rat fragen. Drei meiner vier Scheinwerfer scheint die Kälte garnicht gut zu bekommen und sie beschlagen von innen. Opel meint, das wäre stand der Technik und könne bei einem modernen Scheinwerfer schonmal passieren. Ist dem wirklich so?
> 
> Habe mal ein paar Fotos beigefügte. Bei den beiden hinteren ist es mir selbst erst heute aufgefallen, vorne rechts ist es schon länger bekannt und dieses Bild ging auch zu Opel. Vorne links kann ich’s jetzt noch nicht nachvollziehen, weil da ein neuer Scheinwerfer drin ist, ein Nissan Micra hat den anderen weggeküsst.
> 
> ...


Jap, das haben fast alle Scheinwerfer von modernen Autos. Ist leider so. Wenn richtig Wasser drinsteht ist es nicht mehr normal, nur beschlagen ist normal.



Addi schrieb:


> Tjoa wenn es Stand der Technick wäre, dann würden ja wohl alle 4 beschlagen ?
> Das ist definitv nicht normal. Dadurch kannst du evtl. Nachts andere  extrem blenden weil das Licht dadurch streuen kann etc.


Kannst du nicht, weil der Beschlag sofort weggeht, wenn das Licht an ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Februar 2018)

Hatte bzw. hat mein Opel auch. Solange es nur Beschlag ist ist es normal. Sobald da Wasser drin steht bzw. wirklich Tropfen sichtbar sind gibt's nen neuen. Vorausgesetzt du hast noch Garantie.

PS: Weiss jemand ob 10,4kg für ne 8,5x19" Felge eher leicht, normal oder schwer ist?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Februar 2018)

Ist so ziemlich der Durchschnitt, bzw für ein Gussrad tendiert es schon in die Richtung leicht.


----------



## janni851 (11. Februar 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe den Frontscheinwerfer bereits schonmal reklamiert gehabt. Daher kommt die Aussage es sei „stand der Technik“. Es handelt sich hierbei um Halogenscheinwerfer. Die LED die mein Vater im Mokka hat bzw. die Matrix LED meines Opas im Mokka X zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht. Muss wohl nochmal mit meinem Händler reden. Das ist das dritte Auto was ich dort gekauft habe in 3 Jahren Führerschein...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kusanar (11. Februar 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Das ist das dritte Auto was ich dort gekauft habe in 3 Jahren Führerschein...



1 Auto pro Jahr? Satter Verschleiß. Oder Mordspech.


----------



## janni851 (11. Februar 2018)

Teilweise Pech, teilweise gewollt. Meinen ersten Corsa hat meine Mutter bekommen, mein Corsa E war in einem Jahr 10 mal wegen vielen Kleinigkeiten in der Werkstatt. Dadurch kam ich zu dem Astra...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte das bei meinem Astra auch, war aber eigentlich kein Problem weil sobald das Licht sn war, war das ganz schnell weg. Das mit dem Stand der Technik glaube ich aber auch nicht denn mein Benz hat das nicht, und der hat auch (noch) keine LED Scheinwerfer.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodSteam (12. Februar 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Teilweise Pech, teilweise gewollt. Meinen ersten Corsa hat meine Mutter bekommen, mein Corsa E war in einem Jahr 10 mal wegen vielen Kleinigkeiten in der Werkstatt. Dadurch kam ich zu dem Astra...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich hab auch nen Astra   Astra G CC 1.6 16v


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe den Frontscheinwerfer bereits schonmal reklamiert gehabt. Daher kommt die Aussage es sei „stand der Technik“. Es handelt sich hierbei um Halogenscheinwerfer. Die LED die mein Vater im Mokka hat bzw. die Matrix LED meines Opas im Mokka X zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht. Muss wohl nochmal mit meinem Händler reden. Das ist das dritte Auto was ich dort gekauft habe in 3 Jahren Führerschein...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hab nen astra j 5 türer.
Alle Scheinwerfer und Rückleuchten furztrocken......also auch kein beschlagen o.ä.

Gruß


----------



## Amon (12. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte einen GTC, also Astra H von 2005.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (13. Februar 2018)

Vorher hat das keiner unserer vielen Opel gemacht (mein Vater fährt seit er den Führerschein hat Opel, ich selbst kenne andere Marken auch nur von Probefahrten). Ich rede nochmal mit meinem Händler, eigentlich haben wir durch die lange Zugehörigkeit, sogar zum selben Autohaus, ein sehr gutes Verhältnis. Danke euch für eure Hilfe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus71 (13. Februar 2018)

Welcher Gebrauchtwagen ist in "Golf" Klasse zu empfehlen? Bis ca.  3000,- könnte ich zahlen. Hatte einen Golf3 damit war ich zufrieden, aber nun ist Ende, TÜV zu teuer   Benzin bis 90PS manuelle Schaltung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2018)

Wie vor einigen Seiten schonmal geschrieben:
Kleine Fords sind in der Regel recht solide.

Zu den 90PS: Leistung macht Nichts ohne Leistungsgewicht, das beweist (umgekehrt: Keine Leistung aber halt auch kein Gewicht) unser Urlaubs-Mini jeden Tag.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2018)

Ich finde die Beschränkung auf maximal 90PS etwas seltsam.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2018)

Ängstliche Eltern welche Zuschießen?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ängstliche Eltern welche Zuschießen?


Möglich, aber imho sind Autos mit einem schlechten Leistungsgewicht auch eher gefährlich, wenn man zB auf der Landesstraße überholen will.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2018)

Garkeine Frage. 1PS/10kg ist imo so der Bereich wo es angenehm wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde die Beschränkung auf maximal 90PS etwas seltsam.


Kann man dauerhaft Vollgas fahren.  Wenn man keine Lust hat das Gas zu bedienen, legt man halt einfach einen Stein drauf.


----------



## Kuhprah (13. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> wenn man zB auf der Landesstraße überholen will.



Dann bleibt man halt mal ein paar Minuten hinten dran anstatt da alles zu riskieren. Wenn der vorn nur 30 fährt kommt man auch mit 90 PS dran vorbei, wenn der 90 im 100er fährt.. who cares. Ruhig bleiben und hinterher. Überholen dürftest ja eh nicht, egal wie viel PS du dann hast...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte gestern so ne Situation, da wäre ich mit 150-200ps gut vorbei gekommen, so musste ich hinter bleiben.

Immerhin 25 Minuten Zeitverlust auf etwa 65km, weil die LKW nur so 65 gefahren sind.

Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern, und 120PS aus nem Sauger sind auch gefühlt anders als die 105ps aus nem kleinen tsi, ...

Die Grenze in einer Zahl ist dimmes zeug, es sei denn da gibt es Vorteile bei der Versicherung?


----------



## ForceOne (14. Februar 2018)

bekomme mit meinen 60 PS im Fiesta auch leichte Krämpfe auf den täglichen 40km Landstraße.

Da war die E-Klasse mit ~200 PS für die letzten 5 Tage doch angenehmer.


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde die Beschränkung auf maximal 90PS etwas seltsam.



Warum ? Je mehr PS desto teurer ? Oder? In der Regel ist das so. Mein Golf hatte 75PS, das war ok. War ja schnell genug für mich. Ich fahre selten über 140km/h. Für Stadt würde ich auch einen noch kleineren als Golf nehmen, solange Fahrerplatz für 1,90m gut ist.

BMW meines Bruders hat über 100 PS (genau weiß ich das nicht), der fährt sich nun auch nicht SO viel besser und ist viel teurer im Unterhalt. Mein Vater hat auch über 100 PS (Nissan), aber im zb. im dritten Gang ist der auch nicht so viel schneller / spritziger als der Golf. Allerdings ist der Motor auch recht gut behandelt worden von mir, Ölwechsel hab ich immer gemacht und auch mal so ein Benzin Additiv benutzt was Verbrennungsraum oder so säubern sollte. Aber es soll es nun (mind.) 600-650 kosten für neuen TÜV, Auto ist Bj 95 und 140k km, also lohnt wohl nicht mehr  Und hat auch mittlerweile viel Rost und einen alten Unfallschaden Kotflügel und vorne Motorhaube. Heizung und Schiebedach gehen auch nicht mehr...

Lt. Versicherung ist zB. auch Golf4 teurer in Kasko als Golf3. Am liebsten wäre mir also wieder genau der gleiche, aber die findet man kaum noch. Der 4 soll auch nicht mehr so zuverlässig sein...hatte bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen, 2 Golf3 gesehen mit noch rel. wenig km, aber es sind nur 60PS Versionen. Ich glaube, das könnte zuwenig sein (ausser Stadtverkehr).  Und Opel traue ich so recht nicht mehr...es blieben also ev. noch japanische Modelle Honda, Nissan.. die sollen ok sein. Sind aber auch rel. selten anscheinend.. Ich habe nur Golf gefahren bisher, also 2x den Golf2 und den jetzigen 3er, die waren alle ok. Ansonsten noch auf vorigen Firmen Passat und einen Japaner (Marke?) mit Dieselmotor beide Kombi waren auch beide ok.

Edit, ich will auch lieber genau die Größe wie Golf3 wieder, auch aus dem Grunde der Übersichtlichkeit. Im Nissan meines Vaters zB. muss ich immer vorischtig rückwärts fahren, weil die Sicht irgendwie eingeschränkter als im Golf ist...hatte auch mal für 3 Tage einen rel. neuen Passat vor 2 Jahren als Leihwagen, da war Sicht auch nicht so supertoll..und den ganzen Elektronikkram in den neuen Autos brauche ich eh nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Dann bleibt man halt mal ein paar Minuten hinten dran anstatt da alles zu riskieren. Wenn der vorn nur 30 fährt kommt man auch mit 90 PS dran vorbei, wenn der 90 im 100er fährt.. who cares. Ruhig bleiben und hinterher. Überholen dürftest ja eh nicht, egal wie viel PS du dann hast...


Wenn man eine Lücke vermutet ein bischen zurückfallen lassen und schonmal Vollgas geben. Minimum 30 bis 40 km/h Überschuss aufbauen, dann geht das auch halbwegs. Wenn dann doch keine Lücke da ist einfach wieder dahinter bremsen. Ist die einzige Möglichkeit. 
Hinterher fahren ist keine Option.



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Motor auch recht gut behandelt worden von mir, Ölwechsel hab ich immer gemacht und auch mal so ein Benzin Additiv benutzt was Verbrennungsraum oder so säubern sollte.


Das bringt nix, außer das irgendwas kaputt geht. Einfach 200 bis 300km Vollgas auf der Autobahn fahren und der Brennraum ist wieder wie neu.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2018)

Meist sind Autos mit mehr PS, aber auch nicht immer.
Mein Octavia mit 220PS ist in der Versicherung nicht wirklich teurer als mein Avensis mit 129PS vorher.
Es kommt halt auch stark aufs Auto drauf an, da muss man wirklich genau gucken.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2018)

Ich hab bei uns in der Familie das am stärksten motorisierte (Alltags-)Fahrzeug und die niedrigste Versicherungseinstufung.
Es geht im Endeffekt immer nur um Unfallstatistik und Ersatzteilpreise. Und erstere benachteiligt BMW und Golf-Fahrer einfach extrem.

@Nexus: Schau dir mal den Fiesta von ~2004 an. Der ist noch übersichtlich und sollte dir von der größe her auch hinkommen. Z.B. sowas:
https://m.mobile.de/auto-inserat/fo...-tüv-bis-09-2018-fürth/257078499.html?ref=srp


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2018)

Mein Versicherungsmensch hat mir erzählt, dass die Prämie auch davon abhängt wie viele Unfälle mit dem Auto (e.g. Golf 4) gebaut werden.
Wenns viele Unfälle mit dem Auto gibt sind auch die Prämien höher.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2018)

Es sind rein Unfälle mal Reparaturkosten pro Unfall. Sprich "was kostet es die Versicherung". Was dich das Auto ansonsten in Anschaffung oder Unterhalt kostet ist denen reichlich egal.
Deswegen sind Oldtimer auch recht günstig Vollkasko zu versichern. Reparaturen sind zwar was teurer, aber dafür baut da quasi niemand Unfälle mit.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2018)

In der Hinsicht empfiehlt sich ein Blick auf nen Hyundai i30 der hat zwar mehr PS dürfte aber günstiger sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2018)

Viel Qualm mit wenig Versicherung?

W124 mit M104 kaufen, Turbokit Stage 1 von Turbobandit reinbauen und ne dicke Bremse. 4000€ für das Auto, 8000€ für den Umbau, 400€ VK im Jahr bei 600 PS.    Stage 3 mit 1000PS+++ optional, wenn man etwas mehr möchte. ...achso Tüv gibts da auch drauf.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Februar 2018)

Ich würde mir mal den Yaris (1. Generation) anschauen, da gibt es Auswahl bis 3000€. 
Mit einem Opel Astra G dürfte man auch nicht so viel falsch machen können, im Bekanntenkreis halten die trotz schlechter Pflege ("ach, die gelbe Leuchte da ist fürs Öl") gut durch.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viel Qualm mit wenig Versicherung?
> 
> W124 mit M104 kaufen, Turbokit Stage 1 von Turbobandit reinbauen und ne dicke Bremse. 4000€ für das Auto, 8000€ für den Umbau, 400€ VK im Jahr bei 600 PS.    Stage 3 mit 1000PS+++ optional, wenn man etwas mehr möchte. ...achso Tüv gibts da auch drauf.


Weil ja auch die Versicherung mit so nem Umbau nicht steigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil ja auch die Versicherung mit so nem Umbau nicht steigt.


Bei vielen Versicherungen musst du es nur angeben. Da steigt nix. Wir hatten in der Familie quasi nur leistungsgesteigerte Autos, solange ich mich erinnere. Das hat nie was extra gekostet. Mein A3 war das erste Auto in der Familie was Serie geblieben ist.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Februar 2018)

Interessante Versicherung.
Ihr Auto hat jetzt anstatt 100Ps auf einmal 500PS?
Kein Problem, ändert sich ja nichts.
Ich glaube ich wechsel auch zu der Versicherung.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2018)

Beim Chippen ist das die Regel, bei größeren Umbauten wohl eher nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2018)

Wenn der Fahrzeugwert sich doll ändert, wird die Versicherung auch teurer. Das ist klar. Bei so billigen Umbauten würde ich den Umbau aber nicht mitversichern. Dann lieber das Geld weglegen. Nur die reine Änderung der Leistung ist bei vielen kostenlos.

PS: Man darf niemals eine Versicherung direkt bei der Versicherung abschließen, dann wird man ausgeblutet.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessante Versicherung.
> Ihr Auto hat jetzt anstatt 100Ps auf einmal 500PS?
> Kein Problem, ändert sich ja nichts.
> Ich glaube ich wechsel auch zu der Versicherung.



Die Leistung ist für die Versicherung in Deutschland völlig Banane, der Typschlüssel ist das Interessante und da er sich nicht ändert, passt es.
Fahrzeugwert ist nur für die VK interessant.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist für die Versicherung in Deutschland völlig Banane, der Typschlüssel ist das Interessante und da er sich nicht ändert, passt es.
> Fahrzeugwert ist nur für die VK interessant.



Bei der HUK steigen auf jeden Fall die Kosten für die Versicherung leicht an (war bei meinem Audi der Fall).


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist für die Versicherung in Deutschland völlig Banane, der Typschlüssel ist das Interessante und da er sich nicht ändert, passt es.
> Fahrzeugwert ist nur für die VK interessant.


Doch, die Typklasse kann sich durchaus ändern. Bsp. 



> Veränderungen am Fahr- oder Triebwerk sind nicht die Regel und müssen daher manuell in die Beitragsberechnung einfließen. Laut unseren Bedingungen sind diese Änderungen grundsätzlich bis 5000 Euro im Rahmen der Kaskoversicherung mitversichert. Liegt der Preis darüber, ist für diesen Teil eine Kaskoversicherung nicht möglich! Durch die Leistungssteigerung ist außerdem eine Anpassung der Haftpflichttypklassen erforderlich. Diese Anpassung wird bei uns durch einen Zuschlag auf den Haftpflichtbeitrag durchgeführt. Wenn Sie uns die Verkaufsbezeichnung, die Schlüsselzahlen (HSN/TSN) sowie die neue Leistungsstärke Ihres Pkw mitteilen, können wir Ihnen kurzfristig den entsprechenden Zuschlag per E-Mail mitteilen. https://www.europa-go.de/fragen-zur-kfz-versicherung


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2018)

Das ist aber von Versicherung zu Versicherung unterschiedlich. HSN/TSN ändert sich beim Umbau eben NICHT... Der Zuschlag der Versicherung ist doch etwas anderes als Änderung der HSN/TSN.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bei der HUK steigen auf jeden Fall die Kosten für die Versicherung leicht an (war bei meinem Audi der Fall).



Was aber absolut in Ordnung ist. Ich kenne einen 8er, bei dem nur die Karosserie und Innenraum original sind, der gesamte Antriebsstrang ist geändert worden. Und die Kiste läuft immernoch als 0005/494, trotz des Vollumbaus.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2018)

Die meisten geben halt nichts an und fahren dann mit der Leistungssteigerung.
Wenn die Versicherung den Beitrag bei einer Leistungssteigerung nicht ändert, warum dann zB nen M3, RS4 usw kaufen?
Einfach den bliigsten in der Versicherung kaufen und dann auf die Technik vom stärksten umbauen.


----------



## Amon (15. Februar 2018)

Das könnte aber zu Problemen führen wenn bspw. bei einem Unfall der Umbau festgestellt wird. Aber ich gebe dir recht, die meisten die sowas machen juckt das herzlich wenig.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. Februar 2018)

Kurze Frage: Eure Empfehlungen an Neuwagen zwischen 10-15000€. Hab eine Wette mit meinem Dad gewonnen, ich soll ihm Empfehlungen schreiben und er kauft mir ein Auto für den oben genannten Betrag. Kriterien: 4 Türen, günstiger Unterhalt und niedriger Verbrauch. Wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge machen könntet!


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach den bliigsten in der Versicherung kaufen und dann auf die Technik vom stärksten umbauen.


Weil das 10x so teuer ist.  Die Topmodelle sind nur geringfügig teurer als die normalen in der Versicherung, wenn man halt weis wie man eine Versicherung abschließt, ohne dabei pleite zu gehen.

Alleine einen A3 auf S3 umzubauen sind ca. 10k Arbeitslohn. Da muss man das Ding quasi einmal auf Rohbau zurückbauen. ...davon mal ganz abgesehen das man 2 Autos kaufen muss...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Eure Empfehlungen an Neuwagen zwischen 10-15000€. Hab eine Wette mit meinem Dad gewonnen, ich soll ihm Empfehlungen schreiben und er kauft mir ein Auto für den oben genannten Betrag. Kriterien: 4 Türen, günstiger Unterhalt und niedriger Verbrauch. Wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge machen könntet!


Da fällt mir so viel ein, dass du n bisserl einschränken solltest.
Einsatzzweck? Fahrleistung im Jahr? Streckenlänge je weg? Ausstattung?


----------



## ForceOne (15. Februar 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Eure Empfehlungen an Neuwagen zwischen 10-15000€. Hab eine Wette mit meinem Dad gewonnen, ich soll ihm Empfehlungen schreiben und er kauft mir ein Auto für den oben genannten Betrag. Kriterien: 4 Türen, günstiger Unterhalt und niedriger Verbrauch. Wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge machen könntet!



Ford Fiesta/Focus, Seat Leon? 

Hab letztes Jahr was neues günstiges gesucht und einen Ford Fiesta als Tageszulassung mit 5 Jahren Garantie für unter 10k bekommen,
hat keine Ausstattung und nur 60 PS, mit 5k mehr sollte man im dreistelligen PS Bereich sein und einiges an Ausstattung dazu bekommen,
zusätzlich natürlich das neue Modell. Bin mit der Karre zufrieden.

Einen Seat Leon hat sich mein bester Freund vor kurzem gekauft für ~18k, der hat richtig viel Ausstattung und ~130 PS, macht schon mehr Spaß.

Bei VW,BMW, MB etc. ist man bei dem Budget leider raus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Ich würde eher bei den Kleinwagen, also Richtung Fabia, Polo, Fiesta, i20, Rio, ... bleiben, denn n Buchhalter-Neuwagen macht auch wenig Sinn.

Aber ohne genauere Angaben ist es ja echt n bissel ins blaue Geraten. Wenn er so viel fährt, dass n Diesel sinnvoll ist, ändert sich ja auch das Thema Verfügbare Modelle, Preise, ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil das 10x so teuer ist.  Die Topmodelle sind nur geringfügig teurer als die normalen in der Versicherung, wenn man halt weis wie man eine Versicherung abschließt, ohne dabei pleite zu gehen.



Schon mal einen M3 E92 versichert ? Der ist z.B. nicht nur "geringfügig teurer" als z.B. ein kleiner Benziner  Gegen den M kostet mein 35er in der Versicherung quasi nix, und selbst der ist nicht wirklich günstig.
Dass ein Komplettumbau in 95% der Fälle sinnlos ist, ist klar.


----------



## Amon (15. Februar 2018)

Also für 15k bekommt man bei MB schon ne gute gebrauchte A Klasse. Aber soll ja neu sein. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (15. Februar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Also für 15k bekommt man bei MB schon ne gute gebrauchte A Klasse. Aber soll ja neu sein. http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji6.png



Wie alt ist die dann? 3-4 Jahre?


----------



## Amon (15. Februar 2018)

3 Jahre kommt hin. Jedenfalls habe ich knapp 15k für meinen bezahlt und der ist Baujahr 2014. Letztes Jahr gekauft.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Topmodelle sind nur geringfügig teurer als die normalen in der Versicherung, wenn man halt weis wie man eine Versicherung abschließt, ohne dabei pleite zu gehen.



Bist auch einer, der ne grosse Karre fährt und die nur Haftpflicht Minimum versichert, oder wie?


----------



## blautemple (15. Februar 2018)

Hat nen Kollege von mir gemacht. Ich sage es mal so, er zahlt jetzt 2 Fahrzeuge ab


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2018)

Kollege hatte damals nen S6 und auch nur Haftpflicht.
Hatte dann nen Steinschlag und brauchte ne neue Scheibe.
Sind halt mal 600 Euro weg, Hauptsache die Kasko gespart.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bist auch einer, der ne grosse Karre fährt und die nur Haftpflicht Minimum versichert, oder wie?


Niemals.  Das wäre richtig Absturz. Der S3 ist VK und der A3 nur TK. Der S3 kostet 780€ pro Jahr und der A3 450€ beide inkl. "Trackday Zusatz".


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Februar 2018)

Was ist denn ein Trackday Zusatz?

Ist das, damit der Karren auch versichert ist, wenn du ihn auf der Rennstrecke zu klump fährst?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Trackday Zusatz?
> 
> Ist das, damit der Karren auch versichert ist, wenn du ihn auf der Rennstrecke zu klump fährst?



Ist für gewöhnlich in jeder Versicherung ohnehin schon enthalten, solange es "nicht auf die Erzielung einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit" und "Rundenzeiten" drauf an kommt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Februar 2018)

Okay, da kann ich nichts zu sagen da sowas für mich eh nicht in Frage kommt 

Hatte mich nur mal interessiert, weil ich mich durch diese ganzen Nürburgring Crash-Videos schon frage, wer für die ganzen Schäden aufkommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich einen Unfall mit anderen auslöse wird alles an Schaden bezahlt, ich muss nur mein eigenes Auto bezahlen. Auch wenn es eine komplett gesperrte Strecke ist, wo nicht die StVO gilt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Februar 2018)

Okay, danke für die Auflösung


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Unfall mit anderen auslöse wird alles an Schaden bezahlt, ich muss nur mein eigenes Auto bezahlen. Auch wenn es eine komplett gesperrte Strecke ist, wo nicht die StVO gilt.



Selbst dann sollte deine Versicherung greifen, solange die Bedingungen aus meinem letzten Post gelten. 
Bei der HUK ist das so zumindest der Fall, hab auf Trackdays noch nie eine Zusatzversicherung benötigt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2018)

Ich würde da immer sehr genau lesen. Bei etlichen steht in den "normalen" Tarifen nur drin das die im Bereich der StVO zahlen. Wenn du dann Offroad oder auf einer geschlossenen Rennstrecke bist, sieht das schlecht aus.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ist für gewöhnlich in jeder Versicherung ohnehin schon enthalten, solange es "nicht auf die Erzielung einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit" und "Rundenzeiten" drauf an kommt.



Bei welchem Trackday kommt es denn nicht auf die Erzielung von Höchstgeschwindigkeiten oder Rundenzeiten an?
Meist bekommt man doch sogar eigene Transponder und muss einen Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben.
Zumindest auf richtigen Trackdays und nicht solchen "Touristenfahrten".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Bei welchem Trackday kommt es denn nicht auf die Erzielung von Höchstgeschwindigkeiten oder Rundenzeiten an?



Bei quasi allen Trackdays 
Guck mal in die AGBs der jeweiligen Veranstaltung, da steht das fast immer drin.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde da immer sehr genau lesen. Bei  etlichen steht in den "normalen" Tarifen nur drin das die im Bereich der  StVO zahlen. Wenn du dann Offroad oder auf einer geschlossenen  Rennstrecke bist, sieht das schlecht aus.



Sowas steht meistens bei den billig-Onlineversicherungen drin. Die Standardtarife der meisten großen Versicherungen decken sowas auch mit ab.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Vor allem wenn die Veranstaltung zur Erhöhung der Fahrsicherheit dient, was fast immer propagiert wird.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

Nagut, dass sind dann halt eher so Einsteiger-Fun-Veranstaltungen, aber kein richtiges Fahren in Renntempo.

Wie sollte da denn auch die Haftpflicht nen Schuldigen ermitteln? Da gelten dann ja sowieso keine STVO-Regeln. Bin ich dann automatisch Schuld, wenn ich rechts überhole?^^

Normalerweise zahlt auch jeder seinen Schaden selbst, deswegen der Haftungsauschluss.

Und spätestens mit nem Transponder hat sich die Frage ja eh erledigt und der ist sobald es auf etwas höherem Niveau ist eigtl immer dabei, weil jeder will ja die Zeiten schlagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn die Veranstaltung zur Erhöhung der Fahrsicherheit dient, was fast immer propagiert wird.



Richtig 


*@*FetterKasten, es ist fahren mit richtig Tempo.
Renntempo wird es auf einem normalen Trackday nie geben, ist schließlich keine Rennveranstaltung  
Ich schätze mal, deine Erfahrung mit Trackdays ist recht noch gering.

Beispiel Pistenclub: http://www.pistenclub.de/files/Anmeldungen/2018/Anmeldung-2018-04-06-BB.pdf
(Erster Absatz bei "Teilnahmebedingungen & Vertragserklärungen")


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

Mit dem Auto war ich noch nie bei sowas. Kenn das nur vom Motorrad.
Da werden Transponder ausgegeben, man muss leichte Umbauten vornehmen und manchmal ist am Ende, wenn man sich qualifiziert, noch ein richtiges Rennen.

Beim Auto gibs sowas sicherlich auch. Wahrscheinlich sind die meisten Veranstaltungen aber einfach mehr auf Einsteiger ausgerichtet.
Allein wenn da irgendwas von STVO auf der Rennstrecke steht, kann das nichts Vernünftiges sein, sowas ist sogar sau gefährlich, wenn man sich nicht an die allgemein üblichen Motorsportvorschriften hält, sondern auf der Rennstrecke mit STVO anfängt.

Deswegen mein ich ja: Abseits von "Touristenfahrten" oder "Sportfahrertrainings", wird das mit der Versicherung nichts. Allein deshalb, weil dort Zeitenmessung stattfindet.
Ich denke unsere Vorstellung von einem "Trackday" unterscheidet sich da etwas


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

Wenn du meinst, dass die Pistenclub Trackdays nur für Einsteiger sind, dann kann ich da auch nix dran ändern 
Die Realität sieht zumindest gänzlich anders aus

Edit: Du redest übrigens schon wieder von Rennveranstaltungen...


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß man denkt immer es wäre schon schnell, aber lass mal einen richtigen Profi oder Hobby-Racer mitfahren, dann gibt es meist einen ordentlichen Aha-Effekt 
Die werden aber kaum bei solchen Veranstaltungen dabei sein, wo nicht mal eine Zeitenmessung stattfindet und man zugelassene Fahrzeuge benötigt.
Was du meinst sind eben die typischen "Sportfahrertrainings" ohne das jetzt abwertend zu meinen, denn Spaß macht das natürlich auch, aber es ist halt ein anderes Level.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

Ganz eherlich: Du gibst selbst zu von der Thematik im Bereich Autos null Ahnung zu haben und meinst mich verbessern zu müssen, als jemand der schon an genug Trackdays teilgenommen hat und alles andere als langsam unterwegs ist ?
Und ja, Profis sind ebenfalls bei solchen Veranstaltungen unterwegs, z.B. von der VLN/24h Nürburgring


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

Meist sind die, die von sich behaupten schnell zu sein, die als Erstes nen Abflug machen, weil sie sich überschätzen 

"Ziel der 
Veranstaltung ist die Verbesserung der Fahrsicherheit für den Straßenverkehr."
"Die Fahrzeuge müssen sich in technisch einwandfreiem und verkehrssicherem 
Zustand befinden"

Ein Profi kann mit seinem richtigen Fahrzeug da gar nicht mitfahren.
Das ist wie schon mehrmals gesagt ein "Sportfahrertraining". Trackday klingt halt immer cooler und von der Wortbedeutung trifft es ja auch zu.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Meist sind die, die von sich behaupten schnell zu sein, die als Erstes nen Abflug machen, weil sie sich überschätzen



Was dann vielleicht auf dich zutreffen würde 
Straßenzulassung Audi R8: 24-Stunden-Rennen Nürburgring - autobild.de
Jetzt ist auch Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. Februar 2018)

Du lässt dich auch echt leicht provozieren, so wie ich erwartet hab. 
Ich seh den BMW mit fahrdynamisch zu fetten Felgen und lese was davon, dass die Versicherung zahlt obwohl du auf der Rennstrecke bist.
Dann denk ich mir schon, ja das kann ja dann kein richtiges Fahren im Race-Modus sein und will ihn mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen.
Und schwupp, genau ins Schwarze getroffen 
Nimms nich so persönlich, Spaß machen muss es, wir sind so langsam, dass man damit kein Geld verdienen kann, also zählt nur der Spaß


----------



## fatlace (15. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Die werden aber kaum bei solchen Veranstaltungen dabei sein, wo nicht mal eine Zeitenmessung stattfindet und man zugelassene Fahrzeuge benötigt.



was hat das dann mit der versicherung zu tun?
wen die nichtmal zugelassen sind?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Du lässt dich auch echt leicht provozieren, so wie ich erwartet hab.
> Ich seh den BMW mit fahrdynamisch zu fetten Felgen und lese was davon, dass die Versicherung zahlt obwohl du auf der Rennstrecke bist.
> Dann denk ich mir schon, ja das kann ja dann kein richtiges Fahren im Race-Modus sein und will ihn mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen.
> Und schwupp, genau ins Schwarze getroffen
> Nimms nich so persönlich, Spaß machen muss es, wir sind so langsam, dass man damit kein Geld verdienen kann, also zählt nur der Spaß




Tja, nur dass mein 35er halt nicht für die Rennstrecke hergerichtet ist, dafür gibt's ja noch den Z4, der auf normalen 8x17" mit Semis steht 
Und langsam bin ich mit dem mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht. Gerade bei Nässe sind es nicht viele, die einem davon fahren, selbst mit deutlicher Mehrleistung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Februar 2018)

Draußen ist auf der Straße grad überall Glatteis. Da seid ihr alle gleich schnell. 

Ich frage mich, weshalb nicht gestreut wurde... Das war kein Spaß.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2018)

Zum gucken wer fahren kann und wer nur drauflatscht


----------



## meik19081999 (16. Februar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Zum gucken wer fahren kann und wer nur drauflatscht


Survival of the fittest  

Ist wohl die natürliche Selektion 


Spaß

Hier wurde auch nicht gestreut und die Straßen sahen aus wie ein Spiegel aus Eis..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2018)

Hatte bei uns auch Glatteis angekündigt, aber je später es wurde desto wärmer wurde es 
Nachmittags um 5 Uhr hatte es -1°C, Abends um 9 Uhr hatte es +4°C


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2018)

Hier sind gerade 5°C und es wird wohl auf 8°C hochgehen und es regnet leicht.

Wer hat den Troll rausgelassen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

Sorry, ich hab heute morgen beim Füttern nicht aufgepasst, hab wohl das Schloss nicht richtig zu gemacht


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2018)

Lange muss ich auch noch mehr warten, dann darf der Subaru wieder auf die Straße. Diesen Winter hat sich nicht viel getan, Bremsen Upgrade und eventuell noch ein größerer Lader (wobei ich das aktuell bezweifel). Die neue Bremsanlage ist schon verbaut, leider sind die Stahlflexleitungen noch nicht eingetroffen, sonst wäre ich mal eine Runde über den Hof gefahren. Da ich diesen Winter echt viel Geld in den Lexus stecken wollte/musste, blieb der Subaru etwas auf der Strecke und hat nicht wie gewohnt viele Updates bekommen. Nächstes Jahr wird dann sicherlich wieder alles besser... 

Hoffentlich habe ich diese Saison mehr Zeit um auf die Rennstrecke zu fahren. Der Subaru wird da zwar wie letztes Jahr auch nicht so oft unterwegs sein, aber der Mazda soll da dieses Jahr deutlich öfters genutzt werde. Mal sehen ob es am Ende auch dazu kommt.

PS: Ich weiß das die Felgen hässlich sind, aber zum rum stehen reichen sie.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

Felgen: Da gibts deutlich schlimmeres


----------



## Riverna (16. Februar 2018)

Ich finde sie schon extrem langweilig... aber gut ob der Wagen in den Wintermonaten nun auf original Subaru Felgen oder auf diesen Cup Felgen steht macht keinen großen Unterschied. Meine originalen WRX Felgen passen leider nicht mehr über den Sattel an der VA... also hab ich sie gegen die Cup Felgen getauscht. War zwar ein Verlustgeschäft für mich... aber so freut sich einer meiner Freunde über einen Satz gut erhaltene WRX Felgen.


----------



## Nexus71 (16. Februar 2018)

Die meisten neueren Autos kann man auch vergessen, besonders deutsche Marken, VW zB. der letzte wirklich gute Golf war der 3er, dann der 5er noch halbwegs ok. Alles andere ist überteuert. Von BMW,Benz gar nicht zu reden. Da bezahlt man generell 20-30% nur für den Namen. Ford und (P)opel kommt sowieso nicht in Frage. Die neueren Opel sind zwar "ok" aber nicht mein Stil. Ich glaube aber Toyota u. Nissan sind noch die wenigen empfehlenswerten Marken. War heute unterwegs, also VW kann man vergessen - überteuert. Aber der Nissan Micra ist ok sowie Toyota Auris oder so...interessanterweise ist der Nissan ja wirklich micro hat aber sogar für mich ( 1,90) Platz....

Falls einer mein altes Auto will:
Fur Bastler o. Mechaniker: Golf3 75PS (o. wer macht TUV gunstig?) in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Siegen | VW Golf Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

Nexus, schau mal bei Hyundai und Kia, die sind deutlich besser geworden in den letzten Jahren.
Da wirst du ggf. noch ansatzweise das Finden was du vielleicht suchst.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2018)

Der 3er Golf war vieles, aber bestimmt nicht gut.
Nach ein paar Jahren gab es da nur noch:
Ist schon geschweisst oder muss bald geschweisst werden.

Kia und Hyundai sind jetzt aber auch nicht viel günstiger als Seat, Skoda, Toyota.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2018)

Begründung für die Ford-Ablehnung? Ich habe wenig robustere Kleinwagen erlebt.

Der hat uns jedenfalls auch mal <3k gekostet, ist kein pöser Ami, hat (deutlich) weniger als 90PS und ist ziemlich übersichtlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus71 (16. Februar 2018)

Abgesehen davon, dass Ford nicht sonders toll aussehen, sind sie nicht sonders zuverlässig. "Er fuhr Ford und kam nie wieder" Ist aber auch egal, Fahrrad  ist noch billiger gesünder und im Notfall, kann ich ein Auto leihen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Februar 2018)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Die meisten neueren Autos kann man auch  vergessen, besonders deutsche Marken, VW zB. der letzte wirklich gute  Golf war der 3er, dann der 5er noch halbwegs ok. Alles andere ist  überteuert.



Wo ist denn ein normaler Golf überteuert ? Einen standard Golf 7 bekommt man ab knapp 16t€ neu (ohne spezielle Rabatte) und schlecht ist der für den Preis nun wirklich nicht.



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Von BMW,Benz gar nicht zu reden.



Der Erfolgt auch in den letzten Jahren zeigt, dass die Marken gar nicht so viel verkehrt machen 




Nexus71 schrieb:


> Da bezahlt man generell 20-30% nur für den Namen.



Tut man das ? Mir noch nicht aufgefallen  Man zahlt für bessere Qualität, besseres Infotainment und bessere Technik mehr.
Gegenbeispiel: Dafür zahlt man gerade bei den Franzosen und Asiaten teilweise exorbitante Ersatzteilpreise.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2018)

Die Franzosen schneiden wirklich schlechter ab, Opel und Ford sind auf einem Niveau mit VW/Skoda/Seat
ADAC Info - Pannenstatistik - Suchergebnis
(Bei Mini und A1 wäre ich vorsichtig in der Bewertung, durch den Preis sind da deutlich mehr beim Händler im Service und dadurch auch der Pannenservice häufig direkt über den abgewickelt)


----------



## XE85 (17. Februar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Erfolgt auch in den letzten Jahren zeigt, dass die Marken gar nicht so viel verkehrt machen



Der Erfolg der letzten Jahre beruht aber letztendlich auf einem einzigen Faktor: China. Gäbe es diesen neuen, aufstrebenden Absatzmarkt nicht würde es für die genannten Marken mau aussehn. In Europa und Amerika sind die Verkaufszahlen, teilweise sogar im 2 stelligen Prozentbereich, rückläufig.

Wie das in ein paar Jahren aussieht wenn der chinesische Markt gesättigt ist wird sich zeigen.

Das einzige was man in Europa derzeit mit einem satten Plus absetzen kann sind Elektroautos und Hybride.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Aber auch nur außerhalb von D


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Februar 2018)

In Deutschland gab es auch Wachstum, aber 100% mehr als nichts ist auch nichts 


Neuwagen zwischen 10-15k gibt es einiges, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den Turbo-Dreizylindern vertrauen schenken würde, wenn das Auto lange gefahren werden soll. 

Bis 15k müsste ein Toyota Yaris 1,5 VVTi drin sein, als Tageszulassung/mit Neuwagenrabatten eventuell sogar der Hybrid, wenn du viel Stadt fährst und dich die CVT-Automatik nicht stört hast du ein zuverlässiges 4 Liter Auto.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using Tapatalk


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Februar 2018)

Wenn einem ein "Statussymbol" nicht so wichtig ist, sondern man einfach ein hochwertiges zuverlässiges schönes Auto haben möchte, der kommt eigentlich nicht um die Asiaten, vor allem die Japaner drumherum.

Wenn man sich mal marken wie Hyundai, Mazda, Toyota usw. anschaut, da bekommt man einfach für heutige Verhältnisse robuste Technik mit einer Austattung, wo man bei vergleichbaren deutschen Wagen nur ne nackte Karosserie bekommt.

Ehe ich mir zb. einen 60000 Euro Mercedes kaufen würde, mit dem man auf dem Weg in die Stadt angeben kann, würde ich mir lieber zb. nen Mazda 2 für den Alltag holen für 17000 Euro in einer Top-Austattung, wo man bei VW 25000 dafür zahlt und da dann trotzdem keine Lederarmaturen oder ein Head-up-Display dabei ist.
Und für den Spaß (wenn man es denn braucht) noch einen Lotus oder Caterham extra.
Da hat man als wirklicher Autofreund im Sinne von Fahrspaß deutlich mehr davon.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (17. Februar 2018)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> [...]sind sie nicht sonders zuverlässig. "Er fuhr Ford und kam nie wieder" Ist aber auch egal, Fahrrad  ist noch billiger gesünder und im Notfall, kann ich ein Auto leihen.



Das mit dem Aussehen lasse ich mal weg, das ist Geschmackssache.

Aber unzuverlässig würde ich Ford PKWs nicht nennen.

Meine Eltern fahren seit 20 Jahren Ford und die Autos sind immer erst kaputt gegangen, wenn die schon an die 300.000 Kilometer kratzten.
Ich fahre seit Anfang März `17 nen 2011er Focus und bis auf Verschleiß war an dem Wagen nie was (auch lt. Servicehistorie).

Solchen Sprüchen wie "Er fuhr Ford und kam nie wieder" sollte man nicht soviel glauben schenken.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Februar 2018)

Muss ich auch sagen. Mein Mazda 6 MPS war während 8 Jahren nie ausserplanmässig in der Werkstatt. Er hat in den 90.000km 3x nen Ölwechsel bekommen und bei 85.000km neue Bremsen rundum weil der Preis einfach zu gut war und der Händler fett draufgezahlt hat  . Nötig gewesen wäre es nicht. Ansonsten ist der einfach gelaufen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

@FetterKasten, Hyundai ist nicht japanisch.
Bzgl. robuster Technik muss man aber leider etwas gucke, das ist modellabhängig und teilweise auch modelljahrabhängig.
Ich würde nicht in blindem Vertrauen alles bei Hyundai kaufen, allerdings helfen die 5j Garantie natürlich im Fall der Fälle schon teilweise.


Bzgl. “Er fuhr ford und kam nie wieder“, das habe ich in Bezug auf Qualität bei Ford noch nie gehört.
Das hab ich nur in gänzlich anderen Zusammenhängen gehört.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @FetterKasten, Hyundai ist nicht japanisch.



Hab ich das gesagt?
Asiatisch ist Hyundai natürlich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Das las sich vorhin unterwegs so, maybe falsch gelesen


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2018)

Es kommt auch immer drauf an, wie man das Auto fährt. Bei 24/7 volles Rohr fallen die ganzen billigen "robusten" Kleinwagen schon vor 100tkm komplett auseinander. Wenn ich mir alleine schon das Fahrwerk von so manchen asiatischen Kleinwagen angucke...  Damit könnte ich nicht ruhigen Gewissens über einen Bahnübergang springen. Nachher verliert man alle 4 Räder bei der Landung. 

Ein absoluter Abturner ist bei den Kisten sowieso der Innenraum. Etwas wo ich tausende Stunden drinsitze, sollte schon einen gewissen Standard haben. Entweder rein technisch optimiert -> Rennwagen, oder sehr wertig verarbeitet -> Audi, Daimler, BMW, oder extrem Robust ausgelegt -> Sprinter und co.. In einem asiatischen Kleinwagen fühle ich mich als ob ich in einem Joghurtbecher sitze.
Von weiter weg denkt man: Das haben die aber recht anständig den deutschen Autos nachgemacht. Wenn man dann drinsitzt:  Wenn ich schon sehe das die Trennstellen der Spritzgussform direkt im Sichtfeld liegen, ist das eine totale Fehlkonstruktion. Oder das schließen der Türen... bei deutschen Autos: *POFFFFF* bei asistschen Autos: *BOOIIIIIIIIINNNGG*. Den besten Türsound, den ich jemals gehört habe war bei einem Dacia. Das hat sich angehört, als ob man ein leeres 200L Ölfass umwirft.  Das ist nicht übertrieben, das war wirklich 1:1 der gleiche Ton.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Abturner ist bei den Kisten sowieso der Innenraum



Das stimmt vor allem heutzutage nun wirklich nicht mehr.
Hier ist zum Beispiel der Innenraum des angesprochenen Mazda 2 in der Austattung für ca. 19000 Euro: Google-Ergebnis fur http://www.mazda.de/Canvas/all-new-showroom/mazda2-ipm/l10n/master/features/images/MAZDA2_CUT045_GER_HIGH_gallery.jpg
Ist auch nicht schlechter, wie bei einem Deutschen für 30000 Euro oder deutlich mehr.
Wenn man sich da anschaut, wie vergleichbare deutsche Autos in der "Nacktvariante" aussehen.

Selbst in meinem alten MX5 von 2003 find ich den Innenraum besser, als ein deutscher Kleinwagen in der Nackversion aus der heutigen Zeit.
Vor allem die Sitze sind in den Grundausstattungen meist so dermaßen schrecklich.

hier nochmal der Link von Mazda selbst:Mazda2 KIZOKU

edit: *link angepasst*


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2018)

Das ist aber ein Mazda CX-3 und der geht erst bei 25k los.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2018)

Kostet halt alles Geld. Wobei gerade sowas wie Tür-Sound auch mittlerweile reines Sound-Engineering ist und wenig mit der realen Stabilität zu tun hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2018)

Gibt es bei Mazda überhaupt noch Turbobenziner ?
Oder verbauen die jetzt nur noch die kraftlosen, kleinen Sauger ?


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2018)

Warum sollten Sauger kraftlos sein?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2018)

Weil in dem Fall wenig Hubraum


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Februar 2018)

Das Teil wiegt unter einer Tonne und ist ein "Kleinwagen". Warum zur Hölle soll man da nen Turbo einbauen?
Das ist eher ein Pro-Argument für den Wagen. Spart ein paar Tausend Euro Reparaturkosten in der Zukunft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2018)

Ich meine eigentlich auch die größeren Modelle ab Golfklasse und nicht die Kleinstwagen (der übrigens >1t wiegt).
Dass man für eine reine Stadtgurke nicht unbedingt einen Turbobenziner braucht, weiß ich.
Da wäre aber dann noch viel eher ein elektrifiziertes Auto angebracht.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Februar 2018)

Hauptsache was schlechtreden oder?

Ohne Fahrer wiegt der Wagen unter 1 Tonne, je nach Ausstattung auch paar Kilos mehr
Stadtgurke? Im Straßenverkehr ist ein BMW mit zu dicken Felgen auch nicht schneller. Komfort erst recht nicht.
Ein elektrifiziertes Auto kannst du ja gerne für das Geld kaufen mit dem selben praktischen Nutzen, wirst du aber nichts finden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Stadtgurke? Im Straßenverkehr ist ein BMW mit zu dicken Felgen auch nicht schneller. Komfort erst recht nicht.



Oh, die dicken Felgen wieder  (Die sind übrigens nicht zu dick, sondern passend für die Leistung)
Ein Kleinstwagen mit wenig Leistung ist für mich halt eine Stadtgurke. 
Fahre selbst einen Kleinstwagen als Daily mit ~1t Gewicht, aber halt als TDI ~130ps der dann auch für die BAB taugt, das ist für mich dann keine Stadtgurke 



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ein elektrifiziertes Auto kannst du ja gerne für das Geld kaufen mit dem  selben praktischen Nutzen, wirst du aber nichts finden.



Mittlerweile gibt es genug praxistaugliche E-Fahrzeuge die inkl. den ganzen Hersteller- und staatlichen Rabatte und Vorteile absolut kaufbar sind.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (17. Februar 2018)

Was spricht denn gegen Turbomotörchen bei den Kleinwagen, ist es heute nicht möglich, einen kleinen Turbobenziner zu bauen, der auch seine 150t, 200t km packt? Bin grad zufällig über diesen Thread hier gestolpert, und finde es schade, dass es in Kleinwagen oft nur super schmale Sauger gibt... 
[Ich habe meine Erfahrungen mit einem E91 318i vor Facelift gemacht (King wird wahrscheinlich gleich schmunzeln), der sogar erstaunlich viel Ähnlichkeit mit dem Bimmer auf seinem Profilbild hat. Das Auto war schick - nur der Motor ein großer Flop  ]


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Also ich finde nicht, dass man die Skyaktive 2.0l als kraftlos bezeichnen sollte 

Und Turbo oder nicht ist fast ne Glaubensfrage.
Ich bin bei Benzinern kein großer Fan, aber man hat ja kaum noch ne Wahl.

Beim Diesel ist der Turbo, von speziellen Einsatzgebieten abgesehen, ein muss.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2018)

Die meisten halbwegs modernen kleinen Turbomotoren halten auch locker ihre 200tkm, die Pflege ist halt entscheidend.
Wer meint direkt nach jedem Kaltstart den Motor voll belasten zu müssen und Ölwechsel bis auf's Letzte ausreizen zu müssen, wird über die Laufleistung mehrere Lader und möglicherweise auch Motoren zerstört haben.
Es kommt heutzutage immer noch auf den Fahrer an, wie der mit dem Fahrzeug umgeht.

In der E8x und E9x waren die 4 Zylinder nicht wirklich gut, das stimmt. Von massig Kettenschäden, defekten Kettenspannern über oft hohen Ölverbrauch durch verschlissene VSD und Kolbenringe und Injektorschäden war so ziemlich alles dabei.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also ich finde nicht, dass man die Skyaktive 2.0l als kraftlos bezeichnen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kenne jetzt nicht die genauen Daten, aber über 100Nm/L bei wahrscheinlich erst über 3000 1/min  werden die auch nicht liegen, oder ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Das Drehmoment kommt hin, die Drehzahl nicht.

Google-Ergebnis fur http://abload.de/img/unbenanntopru3.png


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Februar 2018)

Au weia, das ist aber schon arg spät.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Finde das Drehmoment, dafür dass es ein Sauger ist, recht gut verteilt. Das geht auch viel schmaler.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (17. Februar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die meisten halbwegs modernen kleinen Turbomotoren halten auch locker ihre 200tkm, die Pflege ist halt entscheidend.
> Wer meint direkt nach jedem Kaltstart den Motor voll belasten zu müssen und Ölwechsel bis auf's Letzte ausreizen zu müssen, wird über die Laufleistung mehrere Lader und möglicherweise auch Motoren zerstört haben.
> Es kommt heutzutage immer noch auf den Fahrer an, wie der mit dem Fahrzeug umgeht.
> 
> ...



Chapeau o_0 - genau so isset! Steuerkette über gesprungen, Kolbenringe verschlissen und ein Liter Öl auf 3000km.... Hut ab! Dafür bin ich ihn verdammt gerne gefahren, irgendwie war er schick, und in schwarz mit diesen "M Felgen" (keine Ahnung wie man die nennt, die mit den 255er hinten) ein echter Hingucker. Hat aktuell 250t km, und steht bei den Eltern, da ich dran häng... Kauft ja keiner mehr, und für nen Taui geb ich den nicht an die WasistletztePreis-Fraktion her, das kostet allein schon der Satz Felgen 

Ich hab generell nichts gegen gute Saugmotoren, von den Skyactive hab ich gutes gelesen - aber ich finde in Kleinwagen, wo man eh kein Platz vorne hat, würde ein kleiner quirliger Turbo meinetwegen auch mit 3 Zylindern, gut reinpassen. Meines Wissens verbaut Mazda die 2l SA nicht im Mazda 2, genauso wenig andere Hersteller...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Oben war die rede von Golfgröße


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2018)

Prinzipiell finde ich Turbo Motoren genau so gut wie Saug Motoren. Jedoch muss es bei einem Saug Motor mindestens ein 2L  4Zylinder Motor sein, besser natürlich wenn man 3L hat und 6 Zylinder. Wobei das natürlich auch stark auf das Fahrzeug ankommt, in meinem Mazda reicht der 2.5L V6 Motor absolut aus, der Koffer wiegt aber auch nur 1100 Kilo. Gerade aus niedrigen Drehzahlen macht der Wagen schon Spaß. Bei einem Fahrzeug was oft auf der Rennstrecke bewegt wird würde ich persönlich immer einen Saugmotor nehmen, genau so bei einem Alltagswagen finde ich einen Saugmotor irgendwie geeigneter. Da braucht man den Wagen nicht ganz so schonen (warm und kalt fahren). Bei einem reinen Spaßfahrzeug macht mir dann der Turbo Motor mehr Spaß... 

Aber ich glaube das ist genau so eine Glaubensfrage wie die Frage welcher Antrieb der beste ist...


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Februar 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Fahre selbst einen Kleinstwagen als Daily mit ~1t Gewicht, aber halt als TDI ~130ps der dann auch für die BAB taugt, das ist für mich dann keine Stadtgurke



Wow ein Diesel mit 15 PS mehr, das is dann natürlich was Besseres.
Selbst der kleine Motor mit 90 PS reicht für die Autobahn aus. Musst halt den Motor auch mal ausdrehen, das macht sowieso mehr Laune, aber das müsstest du als angeblich so schneller Trackday-Fahrer ja wissen, wie das geht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Februar 2018)

Naja bei 90ps und "ausdrehen" von macht Laune zu reden... 

Eher ist ausdrehen ein absoluter Muss wenn man damit überholen will, Spaß macht das aber nicht. Zumal sich die kleinen Motoren dann schon total gequält anhören und man dabei hofft das die Kiste nicht gleich auseinander fällt. 

Hatte mal ein 90PS Civic EP,  war ausreichend aber schon die Bahn hat kein Spaß gemacht. Da nervt dann auch einfach die Übersetzung der Niedrig-PS Autos und der fehlende 6. Gang um nicht mit "hoher" Drehzahl 130 fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2018)

Also was jetzt genau daran Spaß macht einen 90PS Motor auszudrehen entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss. Ich persönlich empfand das selten als Spaßig sondern eher notgedrungen. Aber es definiert natürlich jeder anders was Spaß ist...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

Das kommt auch drauf an wie ein 90PS Motor abgestimmt ist, wie die Übersetzung ist, das Fahrwerk, die Strecke, ...
90PS in nem Kleinstwagen mit Kart-Feeling können, bei passender Strecke, sicherlich spaßig sein.


----------



## Riverna (18. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich schon immer höre "Kart-Feeling"... bin soviele Fahrzeuge gefahren die ein solches "KartFeeling" bieten sollen, der letzte Wagen der wirklich für mich ein Kart ähnliches Feeling vorweisen konnte war der Ur Mini. Dieses Feeling wird aber kein Fahrzeug ab 1990 auch nur annähernd vorweisen können. Eventuell könnte es noch ein Fiat 500 (der alte), wobei ich da nicht weiß ob es ein einigermassen gute Motorvariante gibt. Bei den ganzen neuen Autos (selbst Kleinstwagen) ist doch das Gewicht viel zu hoch. Wenn ich Bedenke das ein Golf schon gut und gerne 1500kg wiegt, oder ein 370Z als "Sportwagen" 1600kg. Das Gewicht ist selbst bei Kleinstwagen ein Problem, finde doch heute mal ein Fahrzeug das unter 900kg auf die Waage bringt. 

Von Kart-Feeling kann man da nicht mehr reden. Und selbst bei einem Kleinstwagen sind 90PS meistens so langweilig abgestimmt, das maximal beim Tanken etwas Freude aufkommt.


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Februar 2018)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Ein Freund hatte mal ein Mazda 323 Turbo 4x4 dürfte BJ. ~198X gewesen sein. Das Teil war leergeräumt und wog ~ 1000kg.
Dazu Allrad und 150 PS aus 1.6 Liter Turbo. War auch ein bisschen was dran gemacht, Schmiedekolben, Pleul usw. hatte deutlich über 200 PS.
Das war ne schöne Karre, ausm Stand kam kaum was hinterher.

Auch geil fand ich einen Honda CRX. Das Ding wog leer keine 800 kg. War auch ne 1.6 Liter Maschine drinne, aber Sauger.
Dürfte auch ~ 150 PS gehabt haben, das ist Kart feeling, das kriegen die meisten neuen Autos einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Februar 2018)

n Smart Roadster mit dem 74kw Motor müsste man darauf mal testen, da wirds aber tasächlich eng, fraglos 

Es ist halt eine Frage des Wollens, nicht der Möglichkeiten.


----------



## BlackAcetal (18. Februar 2018)

Sooo mein Auto hat 95ps und isn 1,5Liter Diesel (3zylinder) mit Turbo. Isn Mitsubishi Colt Z30 Baujahr 2004 soweit ich weiß. Habe ich von meinen Eltern zum 18er bekommen weil die sich nen Opel Astra Turbo zugelegt haben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wow ein Diesel mit 15 PS mehr, das is dann natürlich was Besseres.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass die Leistung und gerade das hohe Drehmoment bedeutend nutzbarer ist ohne den Motor ständig ausquetschen zu müssen.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Selbst der kleine Motor mit 90 PS reicht für die Autobahn aus.



Liegt im Auge des Betrachters und was man sonst für eine Leistung gewohnt ist.
Das hohe Drehzahlniveau bei den meisten Saugbenzinern stört vorallem auf der Autobahn.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Musst halt den Motor auch mal ausdrehen, das macht sowieso mehr Laune, aber das müsstest du als angeblich so schneller Trackday-Fahrer ja wissen, wie das geht



Ich kann mir schöneres vorstellen als jeden morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit das Auto immer bis zum Erbrechen ausquetschen zu müssen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Februar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte es noch ein Fiat 500 (der alte), wobei ich da nicht weiß ob es ein einigermassen gute Motorvariante gibt.


Hmmm... Der neue 500er wird schon gehen, aber vermutlich nur als Abarth 695 biposto. Da kann man dann auch noch ein klauen-schaltgetriebe zu ordern und mit dem gibt es auch eine mechanische diff-sperre dazu. ( link ) Leider gibt`s den kleinen nur als frontkratzer, aber da dürfte dennoch schon ein wenig "go-kart feeling" aufkommen.  (die kiste soll leer knapp unter 1t wiegen)


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> n Smart Roadster mit dem 74kw Motor müsste man darauf mal testen, da wirds aber tasächlich eng, fraglos
> 
> Es ist halt eine Frage des Wollens, nicht der Möglichkeiten.



Ja aber Serienwagen gibts wenig. Klar kannste Auch nen Smart Roadstar von Brabus nehmen 

Aber das Ding sieht einfach ******** aus, finde ich jedenfalls.


Mir fällt vielleicht noch nen aktuelller Mazda MX5 ein, wiegt auch "nur" knapp ne Tonne. Mit 160 PS auch noch ok.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Februar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also was jetzt genau daran Spaß macht einen 90PS Motor auszudrehen entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss. Ich persönlich empfand das selten als Spaßig sondern eher notgedrungen. Aber es definiert natürlich jeder anders was Spaß ist...



Entweder hat man nen drehfreudigen Motor, den man auch mal ausdreht oder man hat eben das Drehmoment unten rum zum "mitschwimmen".
Sportlicher und mMn auch spaßiger ist die 1. Variante.

Bei den meisten Turbomotoren drückt es zwar untenrum mehr, aber dafür kommt oben rum auch nicht mehr viel im Verhältnis.
Da ist mir ein spritziger Motor, der den Schub obenrum bekommt vom Spaß her deutlich lieber.

Viele Leute denken (wie hier angemerkt): Hilfe es wird laut oder oh nein der Motor fällt auseinander und fahren dann immer untertourig und wundern sich, warum der Motor nicht richtig zieht. Dann muss man halt auch mal schalten.
Ist aber natürlich Geschmacksfrage.

Irgendwelche 200PS Turbomotoren usw. kann man im Straßenverkehr eh nur ganz kurz durchladen, weil man schnell im illegalen Bereich ist. Da ist ein kleinerer Motor ohne Turbo, den man auch mal ganz ausquetschen kann viel lustiger und man muss sich es mehr "erarbeiten" als nur rumzuschwimmen.

Allein solche Aussagen wie der MX5 is mit 160 PS auch NOCH Ok.
Das kann nur von Leuten kommen, die Prospekte lesen, aber keine großartigen Erfahrungen haben.

Oder als müsste man bei 90PS auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ständig den Motor ausdrehen, das is vielleicht bei 40PS der Fall.
Das klingt alles schon die ganze Zeit viel mehr nach Poser, als wirklich nach Erfahrung/Können.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre mein Auto aber nicht, um irgendwas zu "erarbeiten". Und ich "lade auch nichts durch" und lande dann im illegalen  Bereich. Ich benutze mein Auto ganz normal. Was schreibst Du Dir da eigentlich zusammen? Fährst Du überhaupt ein Auto?


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Entweder hat man nen drehfreudigen Motor, den man auch mal ausdreht oder man hat eben das Drehmoment unten rum zum "mitschwimmen".
> Sportlicher und mMn auch spaÃŸiger ist die 1. Variante.
> 
> Bei den meisten Turbomotoren drÃ¼ckt es zwar untenrum mehr, aber dafÃ¼r kommt oben rum auch nicht mehr viel im VerhÃ¤ltnis.
> ...




Sehe ich auch so. Wer sowas nicht geil findet, vorallem aber unsportlich dann weiß ich auch nicht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pK6JE0M0AY


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß ja nicht so recht. Bei 90PS kann ich mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, dass da irgendwas spaßig ist. Für's Fahren reicht es definitiv, kommt ja auch auf das Gewicht an. Bei meinem 5er, der knapp 1.8t wog, war ab 170/180 km/h Schluss mit Spaß. Wenn ich da noch beschleunigen wollte hat das ewig gedauert. War aber auch der kleine Motor 2.2l drin. Da kann ich mir das bei 90PS schlicht nicht vorstellen. Aber davon ab ist das Geräusch beim Beschleunigen einfach schön. Deshalb mag ich die alten Sauger auch so sehr. Die drehen schön hoch, wenn man es denn möchte.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Februar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich fahre mein Auto aber nicht, um irgendwas zu "erarbeiten". Und ich "lade auch nichts durch" und lande dann im illegalen  Bereich. Ich benutze mein Auto ganz normal.



Wenn du dein Auto nur normal nutzt und es dir nicht auf Spaß ankommt, sondern nur um von A nach B zu fahren, dann solltest du nicht die Antwort auf die Frage, was einem an einem 90PS Motor Spaß machen kann lesen.

@Captn: Mein MX5 hat auch nur einen 110PS Saugmotor und trotzdem macht er um Welten mehr Spaß, als ein 300PS Jaguar XF oder ein 250PS Mercedes CLA, die ich als "auf dem Papier spaßige" Autos mal getestet hab.
Wer hauptsächlich auf die PS schaut, liest entweder viel Autoprospekte und hat daher seine "Erfahrungen" oder er will protzen und sich als "überlegen" darstellen.
Das ist meine Meinung dazu. Auf das Konzept kommt es an.
Wer jetzt meint, kann nicht sein, 300PS müssen viel besser sein. Das mag vielleicht auf der Autobahn oder einer Highspeedrennstrecke stimmen, aber nicht, wenn man auch einfach im Straßenverkehr spaßig Kurven und Serpentinen im legalen Bereich fahren will.
Oder man kann nicht richtig fahren und wundert sich, warum bei 3000rpm nicht die Leistung da ist.

bzw. viele empfinden Spaß auch nur als die Beschleunigung. Und vor einer Kurve, die man sicher mit 100 fahren kann, bremsen sie dann auf 60 ab.
Wie so oft ist es halt einfach subjektiv.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon immer höre "Kart-Feeling"... bin soviele Fahrzeuge gefahren die ein solches "KartFeeling" bieten sollen, der letzte Wagen der wirklich für mich ein Kart ähnliches Feeling vorweisen konnte war der Ur Mini. Dieses Feeling wird aber kein Fahrzeug ab 1990 auch nur annähernd vorweisen können. Eventuell könnte es noch ein Fiat 500 (der alte), wobei ich da nicht weiß ob es ein einigermassen gute Motorvariante gibt. Bei den ganzen neuen Autos (selbst Kleinstwagen) ist doch das Gewicht viel zu hoch. Wenn ich Bedenke das ein Golf schon gut und gerne 1500kg wiegt, oder ein 370Z als "Sportwagen" 1600kg. Das Gewicht ist selbst bei Kleinstwagen ein Problem, finde doch heute mal ein Fahrzeug das unter 900kg auf die Waage bringt.
> 
> Von Kart-Feeling kann man da nicht mehr reden. Und selbst bei einem Kleinstwagen sind 90PS meistens so langweilig abgestimmt, das maximal beim Tanken etwas Freude aufkommt.



Glaube, dass beim "Kart-Feeling" würde mir nur der Smart Coupe/Roadster einfallen, die Kiste ist echt cool zu fahren, sonst, hmmmm, glaube nichts mehr.



Addi schrieb:


> Auch geil fand ich einen Honda CRX. Das Ding wog leer keine 800 kg. War auch ne 1.6 Liter Maschine drinne, aber Sauger.
> Dürfte auch ~ 150 PS gehabt haben, das ist Kart feeling, das kriegen die meisten neuen Autos einfach nicht hin.



Stimmt, der alte CRX mit 1.6 VTec Motor, glaube irgendwas um die 150PS hatte er.



Addi schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wer sowas nicht geil findet, vorallem aber unsportlich dann weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> YOUTUBE VIDEO RAUSGENOMMEN



Nee, ich finde es nicht geil, bei weitem nicht.



Captn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht so recht. Bei 90PS kann ich mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, dass da irgendwas spaßig ist. Für's Fahren reicht es definitiv, kommt ja auch auf das Gewicht an. Bei meinem 5er, der knapp 1.8t wog, war ab 170/180 km/h Schluss mit Spaß. Wenn ich da noch beschleunigen wollte hat das ewig gedauert. War aber auch der kleine Motor 2.2l drin. Da kann ich mir das bei 90PS schlicht nicht vorstellen. Aber davon ab ist das Geräusch beim Beschleunigen einfach schön. Deshalb mag ich die alten Sauger auch so sehr. Die drehen schön hoch, wenn man es denn möchte.



Naja, Du musst es in Relation sehen. Ein E39 ist ein schwerer Koffer und mit einem 2,2 Liter macht er nicht wirklich Spaß, der Spaß fängt beim 3.0 Liter oder dann halt V8. Da passt es. Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie der Motor meinen 2,3 Tonnen Schiff beschleunigt, ja, das passt schon


----------



## Olstyle (18. Februar 2018)

"GoKart-Feeling" hatte ich bis jetzt bei:
Moke mit 40PS bei 600kg
StreetKa bei kurz übersetzten 100PS auf 1,2t
Mondial mit 270PS auf 1,4t

Der Rest war auch einfach zu weich gefedert.


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Stimmt, der alte CRX mit 1.6 VTec Motor, glaube irgendwas um die 150PS hatte er.
> 
> Nee, ich finde es nicht geil, bei weitem nicht.




Jap exakt 150.

Ich bezog mich jetzt nur auf Motoren die Drehzahl brauchen, die man ausdrehen lassen muss.
Nicht auf irgendwelche 90 ps Motoren.
Wenn man sportlich fährt, kommt man aus dem optimalen Drehzahlband eh nicht raus, nur am Start vielleicht.
Das könntest du evtl. falsch verstanden haben, das Video ging da scheinbar noch nicht.

Hmm übrigens son Lotus Elise würde bestimmt auch Spaß machen, oder Caterham 7. Wobei der Caterham ja schon fast ein Kart ist 
Da hätte ich auch mal richtig Bock drauf.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Februar 2018)

Ich persönlich kann das Argument von FetterKasten vollkommen nachvollziehen.  Mir gefällt es einen Motor (nach dem warm fahren natürlich) auch mal zu 100% zu fordern und auszudrehen. 

Bei meinem sehr beschränkten Fahrkönnen ist das allerdings nur auf der Autobahn wenn es leer ist möglich -und selbst da nur mit unseren schwächeren Autos (alle so 100-110PS auf 1,2 bis 1,4 Tonnen).   

Fahre ich den stärkeren 525i ist das ein sehr tolles Fahrerlebnis, aber den Wagen konnte ich noch nie (sicher!) durchbeschleunigen.  
Beim Golf 1.6 kann ich hingegen schon mal den Kickdown nutzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kommt auch drauf an wie ein 90PS Motor abgestimmt ist, wie die Übersetzung ist, das Fahrwerk, die Strecke, ...
> 90PS in nem Kleinstwagen mit Kart-Feeling können, bei passender Strecke, sicherlich spaßig sein.


90PS ist vielleicht bei einem Motorrad spaßig aber nicht in einem Auto. Selbst eine Elise(750kg) mit 130PS könnte deutlich mehr Dampf vertragen.
Ein 90PS Kleinstwagen hat eher das ultimative langsamkeits-feeling.
Zumal ich auch kein Auto mit "Kart-Feeling" haben wollte. Die Dinger fahren sich wie Rotze. Hinterradbremse only, Lenkungsübersetzung/gefühl nicht vorhanden, Automatik, kein Fahrwerk, bricht wegen jedem Steinchen aus, keine Bodenfreiheit, kippt leicht um... Würde man ein Auto wie ein Kart bauen, wäre es das langsamste auf der echten Rennstrecke.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2018)

Addi schrieb:


> Jap exakt 150.
> 
> Ich bezog mich jetzt nur auf Motoren die Drehzahl brauchen, die man ausdrehen lassen muss.
> Nicht auf irgendwelche 90 ps Motoren.
> ...



Ich habe es schon richtig verstanden. Ich mag nur keine Motoren, die man drehen muss. Meine beiden schalten bei 2000 bis 2500 Umdrehungen, beides Automatik. Manchmal drehe ich sie auch bis in den Begrenzer, aber das eher selten.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 90PS ist vielleicht bei einem Motorrad spaßig aber nicht in einem Auto.



Vielleicht spaßig?
Ein 90Ps Motorrad, was 200kg wiegt, entspricht dem Leistungsgewicht eines Autos, was 1500kg wiegt und 675PS hat. Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass du sowas bestimmt noch nicht gefahren bist.

Ok beim Motorrad wirkt sich das Fahrergewicht mehr aus. Wenn wir da 75kg einberechnen, dann wären es: 90PS bei 275kg und beim Auto 1575kg und 515,45PS

Bei der Elise mit 130 PS entspräche das einen Wagen mit 1575kg und 248,18 PS und das ist nur das Leistungsgewicht, Straßenlage, Wendigkeit usw. fallen da nicht mal mit rein.

Sowas kann man dann nicht mit einem Kleinwagen vergleichen, der mit 90PS und 1 Tonne vollkommen ausreichend für zügiges Fahren im Verkehr motorrisiert ist.
Wie gesagt, man muss halt auch einfach die richtige Drehzahl haben, wenn man die Leistung abrufen will und da haperts oft bei Leuten aus "Komfortgründen". Die wollen eben nicht "sportlich" den Motor hochdrehen, sondern untertourig mitschwimmen. Aber das ist wie gesagt Geschmackfrage, wenn man so fährt. Genug Leistung hätte er, wenn man sich dem anpassen würde.
Dann ist nicht der Wagen lahmarschig, sondern der Fahrer hat sich eben das für seinen Fahrstil falsche Auto ausgesucht.

Was will ich auf der Landstraße sinnvolles mit einer Elise mit zb. 300PS anstellen? Einmal kurz drauftreten, in den 2. schalten und man is jenseits von 100.
Da hab ich lieber 130PS und kann den Motor auch auf der Landstraße in einem sportlichen Drehzahlband bewegen, weil ich die Leistung auch einigermaßen brauch.
Wenn man eh alles mit Leistung überkompensieren kann, dann ist der eigene Erfolg/Können doch nur noch zweitrangig und gerade daran zu feilen, das macht doch den Spaß aus.

edit: Rennstrecke wäre natürlich wieder ein anderes Thema, aber darum gings hier ja grad nicht.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, Du musst es in Relation sehen. Ein E39 ist ein schwerer Koffer und mit einem 2,2 Liter macht er nicht wirklich Spaß, der Spaß fängt beim 3.0 Liter oder dann halt V8. Da passt es. Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie der Motor meinen 2,3 Tonnen Schiff beschleunigt, ja, das passt schon



Deshalb erwähnte ich ja auch das Gewicht, zumal ein Kombi halt einfach einen bescheidenen Luftwiderstand hat. Die 170 PS waren schon nett, aber da war halt immer so das Verlangen nach mehr. 
Mit dem 735i ist das jetzt kein Problem mehr. Der wiegt zwar noch mehr, aber der hat selbst bei 180 noch genügend Lust. So war die Fahrt von München nach Berlin nicht ganz so langweilig. ^^


----------



## Gast20180319 (18. Februar 2018)

Das Gewicht spielt bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten eh kaum bis keine Rolle mehr.
Von daher bringt mehr Leistung eigentlich immer eine höhere Geschwindigkeit, wenn der Luftwiderstand gleich bleibt. Außer bergauf


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Deshalb erwähnte ich ja auch das Gewicht, zumal ein Kombi halt einfach einen bescheidenen Luftwiderstand hat. Die 170 PS waren schon nett, aber da war halt immer so das Verlangen nach mehr.
> Mit dem 735i ist das jetzt kein Problem mehr. Der wiegt zwar noch mehr, aber der hat selbst bei 180 noch genügend Lust. So war die Fahrt von München nach Berlin nicht ganz so langweilig. ^^



Welchen 735i hast Du denn? Den E65?


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2018)

Nee, ist ein E38. ^^ 
Mit dem E65 werd ich nur beim Facelift warm und das war nicht im Budget. 
Zumal ich den alten schon immer haben wollte.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2018)

Ahh, okay. Stimmt ja, den E38 gab es auch als 3,5 Liter, an den habe ich gar nicht gedacht.
Der E38 hat mir auch immer gefallen, vor allem als FL. Aber er war mir dann doch zu alt und ich hatte keine Lust den Rost zu bekämpfen.

Ja, der E65 ist nur als LCI ansehnlich, davor kriegt man Augenkrebs.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2018)

Rost hat er auch nur an zwei Stellen und das ist bei mir in der Familie noch nie ein Problem gewesen. ^^
Mir war halt wichtig, dass er innen top gepflegt ist und das Motor und Getriebe ordentlich funktionieren. Als Bonus ist auch noch eine Gasanlage verbaut, wobei das ja auch demnächst teurer wird. Es ist mir wirklich unbegreiflich, wieso man die Subventionen eingestellt hat.
So hab ich ab 2022(?) halt zwei Tanks. Dank dem höherem Verbrauch, wird das Ersparnis dann auch nicht mehr so groß sein.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Februar 2018)

Naja, jeder E38 kriegt früher oder später ein Rostproblem, dann aber richtig. 

Der Motor ist eher problemlos, wenn man die Ölpumpenschrauben im Auge behält und kontrolliert. Getriebe ebenso, ist halt ein ZF 5HP, sollte aber trotzdem gewartet werden, bei ZF, nicht BMW.


----------



## Captn (19. Februar 2018)

Jop, die halten eigentlich ewig. Den Getriebeservice hatte er bei ZF in Dortmund schon bekommen. Von daher heißt es eigentlich nur einsteigen und fahren. 
Bei der Ölpumpe bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Da es schon ein Facelift ist, sollte das weniger ein Problem sein. Kenne das eigentlich nur vom M60 Motor und der war beim E31, E32, E34 und den ersten E38 verbaut. Das zu prüfen ist halt wieder ne nervige Angelegenheit. Wenn der nächste Ölwechsel ansteht, kann man sich das ja mal anschauen. ^^


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Irgendwelche 200PS Turbomotoren usw. kann man im Straßenverkehr eh nur ganz kurz durchladen, weil man schnell im illegalen Bereich ist. Da ist ein kleinerer Motor ohne Turbo, den man auch mal ganz ausquetschen kann viel lustiger und man muss sich es mehr "erarbeiten" als nur rumzuschwimmen.



Ich habe keinerlei Probleme meine 300PS im Alltag spaßig und trotzdem legal im Straßenverkehr zu bewegen, genau mein Daily mit seinen 222PS ist dazu in der Lage. Wieso das also mit einem 200PS Motor nicht gehen soll entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Auch mit einem 90PS Fahrzeug kann man sehr leicht sich aushalb der STvO bewegen, ausserdem habe ich wenig bis keinerlei Interesse mir irgend etwas "erarbeiten" zu müssen.  



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Allein solche Aussagen wie der MX5 is mit 160 PS auch NOCH Ok.
> Das kann nur von Leuten kommen, die Prospekte lesen, aber keine großartigen Erfahrungen haben.



Ich bin vom NA bis zum NC eigentlich alle MX5 gefahren. Die sind alle ok, aber mehr als ok eben auch nicht. Das hat auch überhaupt nichts mit Prospekt lesen zu tun oder von wenig Ahnung sondern eben einfach etwas mit persönlichem Empfinden. Aber da du laut eigener Aussage einen 110PS MX5 fährst, kann ich mir erahnen wieso für dich ein "noch ok" nicht ausreichend ist. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann das Argument von FetterKasten vollkommen nachvollziehen.  Mir gefällt es einen Motor (nach dem warm fahren natürlich) auch mal zu 100% zu fordern und auszudrehen.



Daran habe ich auch Spaß, jedoch will ich beim Durchbeschleunigen auch einen gewissen Schub haben und der kommt mit 90PS in der Regel nicht auf. Mir persönlich wären 90PS mittlerweile deutlich zu wenig. Mit mehr Leistung fährt man einfach angenehmer und deutlich entspannter, dass ist einfach eine Tatsache die jeder bestätigt der auch mal Leistungsstärkere Fahrzeuge bewegt. Es kann einfach nicht schön sein wenn man auf das Gaspedal tritt und der Wagen nur lauter wird und kaum Vortrieb vorhanden ist. Ich war auch mit meinen 90PS im Alltag zufrieden, aber sobald man eben mehr gewohnt sich ändert sich diese Ansicht recht schnell.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Als Fahrer eines 60 PS Geschosses kann ich nur sagen, dass ich wesentlich mehr Spaß daran hätte eine 300 PS Maschine nur zu 50% auszudrehen.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Februar 2018)

Als ich noch zu Haus gewohnt hab war es durchaus Spassig mit dem kleinen 60 PS Saugdiesel  im Lupo auf den Nebenstrecken rum zu heizen. Da nedd wahnsinnig viel Leistung da war musste man halt entsprechend fahren können. Und mit den 195er Reifen fuhr sich das Teil echt schon sportlich. Der GTI wäre noch ne Nummer geiler gewesen, aber Spass haben kann man auch mit wenig Leistung  Ich fahr ja jetzt auch nur noch "lässig" mit maximal 150kW rum, mehr braucht man im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr ja auch so gut wie nie. Die volle Power macht auf bekannten Stecken Spass wenn man mal Touristen versägen will, aber sonst


----------



## Zeiss (19. Februar 2018)

Naja, "lässig fahren" kann man auch mit 327kW 
Hat ja nichts mit der Leistung zu tun.


----------



## Kusanar (19. Februar 2018)

Bezüglich Go-Kart-Feeling:
*Fiat Uno Turbo i.e. Racing*. Wurde ab 1990/1991 gebaut und hat unter 1000kg (um die 950kg müssten es sein). Hat Bergauf durchaus Spass gemacht. Allerdings wird es nicht gerade leicht, einen ohne Rost zu finden...


----------



## Riverna (19. Februar 2018)

Also selbst mein Mazda hat jetzt komplett leergeräumt laut Waage 1015kg, 2.5L V6 und 170PS kein sehr hohes Leistungsgewicht. Trotzdem finde ich den Wagen unglaublich weit davon entfernt ihn als ein Kart-Feeling ähnliches Fahrzeug zu bezeichnen. Da ist einfach immer noch viel zu viel Gewicht das dieses Feeling zerstört... er ist damit zwar nicht mehr so weit entfernt vom Leistungsgewicht des Subarus und wiegt deutlich weniger (wobei der Subaru für seine größe auch sehr sehr leicht ist) und schafft es trotzdem nicht dieses Feeling hervorzurufen. 

Klar der Wagen ist leicht und macht trotz der wenigen Leistung aus dem Grund auch seinen Spaß, aber dieses Kartfeeling kam bei mir das letzte mal auf als ich einen 60PS Mini gefahren bin. Der hatte nicht wirklich ein gutes Leistungsgewicht, trotzdem war er an dem Feeling viel näher dran als jedes Auto was ich danach gefahren bin. Leistung ist also nicht wichtig, aber bei einem normalen Auto (dazu zähle ich einen 40 Jahre alten Briten nicht) können 90PS einfach keine wirkliche Fahrfreude bringen. Ausser man ist noch nie was wirklich schnelleres gefahren... mit 18,19,20 fand ich meinen 90PS Nissan auch total schnell und spaßig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Februar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Als ich noch zu Haus gewohnt hab war es durchaus Spassig mit dem kleinen 60 PS Saugdiesel  im Lupo auf den Nebenstrecken rum zu heizen. Da nedd wahnsinnig viel Leistung da war musste man halt entsprechend fahren können. Und mit den 195er Reifen fuhr sich das Teil echt schon sportlich. Der GTI wäre noch ne Nummer geiler gewesen, aber Spass haben kann man auch mit wenig Leistung  Ich fahr ja jetzt auch nur noch "lässig" mit maximal 150kW rum, mehr braucht man im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr ja auch so gut wie nie. Die volle Power macht auf bekannten Stecken Spass wenn man mal Touristen versägen will, aber sonst


Inwiefern muss man mit 60PS "fahren können"? 

Ich kann die Aussage verstehen, wenn man sie auf hochmotorisiertes Fahrzeug ohne Helferlein bezieht. Dann muss/sollte man fahren können.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

Wenn du mit so nem Auto schnell sein willst, musst du wirklich nahe an der Grenez fahren um keinen Schwung zu verlieren, ...
Ken ich von 190D-Pölern, die nach dem Moto "Lieber was riskieren, als Schwung zu verlieren" fahren 
Da werden dann auch mal fix Fahrwerke von nem 320E verbaut


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Vielleicht spaßig?
> Ein 90Ps Motorrad, was 200kg wiegt, entspricht dem Leistungsgewicht eines Autos, was 1500kg wiegt und 675PS hat. Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass du sowas bestimmt noch nicht gefahren bist.
> 
> Ok beim Motorrad wirkt sich das Fahrergewicht mehr aus. Wenn wir da 75kg einberechnen, dann wären es: 90PS bei 275kg und beim Auto 1575kg und 515,45PS
> ...


Ehm doch bin ich.  Ich bin bestimmt schon an die 150 verschiedene Autos gefahren. Nur bei Japanern habe ich noch nachholbedarf. Da hab ich hier leider nicht so die Möglichkeiten und kenne keine Leute wo ich die Autos mal fahren könnte.

Auf der Landstraße ist man selbst bei 50-120 mit 90PS einfach nur langsam unterwegs. Da schafft man es von Kurve zu Kurve meistens nicht mal auf 100 zu kommen, egal wie man sich anstengt.
Und so eine Turbo Elise mit 300 PS macht einfach extrem Laune. Da kann man aus der Kurve raus auch mal anständig beschleunigen.

Wir haben hier einige Bergstrecken, die sind unter 300PS recht langweilig, weil es kaum nach vorne geht. Da kann man mit schwachen Autos teilweise fast dauervollgas fahren, weil man in den Kurven bei Vollgas wieder langsamer wird.  Besonderen Spaß macht das nicht.


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Inwiefern muss man mit 60PS "fahren können"?
> 
> Ich kann die Aussage verstehen, wenn man sie auf hochmotorisiertes Fahrzeug ohne Helferlein bezieht. Dann muss/sollte man fahren können.



Ich finde z.B. 60 PS für Fahranfänger relativ gefährlich, da musst du schon manchmal überlegen, ob du wirklich zum überholen ansetzen möchtest.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. Februar 2018)

Mein Erstwagen wird auch nur 86PS haben. Ist ein Peugeot 208. Schnell ist zwar anders und bei 180 ist Schluss aber als Fahranfänger brauch ich nicht in den Porsche von meinem Dad zu steigen.
Spaßig geht eben auch mit wenig PS.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

Ich bin 35 und fahre meinen 90PS i30 im Alltag. Reicht völlig hier in der Gegend


----------



## ForceOne (19. Februar 2018)

Also ich hatte als erstes Auto einen Corsa D mit ~75 PS, danach einen Scirocco mit 140 PS, da hab ich mich damals schon deutlich sicherer gefühlt. 

Für die 30km die ich täglich fahre, reichen meine 60 PS im Fiesta auch aus, mein nächstes Auto wird aber sicher etwas stärker motorisiert werden, zwischen 60 und 90 PS ist eben doch noch ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. Februar 2018)

Bei uns auch ^^
Geht hier von A nach B fast nur Gerade aus mit maximal 100. Reicht völlig.


----------



## keinnick (19. Februar 2018)

Ich frag mich sowieso, was man unter "spaßig" im Alltag auf unseren Straßen versteht. Für mich reicht schon "nicht nervig".  Bedeutet:  Ausreichend Leistung, um kein Hindernis zu sein und vor allem leise und bequem für lange Strecken.


----------



## Captn (19. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich finde z.B. 60 PS für Fahranfänger relativ gefährlich, da musst du schon manchmal überlegen, ob du wirklich zum überholen ansetzen möchtest.


Naja, man sollte schon wissen, was man fährt. Die Fahrschule hab ich in einem 80 PS Ford Fiesta (BJ 02-08) absolviert. Da merkt man nach den ersten Stunden schon, ob es sich lohnt zum Überholen anzusetzen. Ist halt blöd, wenn man von der Fahrschule verwöhnt ist und auf einem ≥150PS Auto lernt. Wenn dann das erste eigene Auto nicht so viel hergibt, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man sich anfangs durchaus arg verschätzen kann.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. Februar 2018)

Unsere Fahrschule hat nen A4 2.0TDI mit riesen Turboloch. 
Einfach nur nervig. Aber ich versteh eh nicht warum man uns Schülern so was dickes zum Fahren gibt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

Entspricht eigentlich auch nicht den Vorgaben, bzw. tat es zu meiner Zeit nicht.
Es sollte nämlich ein Fahrzeug sein, dass die Schüler im Schnitt hinterher auch als Fahrzeug zur Verfügung haben. (sowohl die Leistung als auch die Größe)

Bei mir in der Gegend war das damals ein etwa 90-100PS Golf 4 TDI, was zu meiner Zeit auch etwa das war, was hier extrem viele danach fahren durften. (Ok es gab auch einen Golf 4 SDI im Fuhrpark, der war aber nur für die Stadtfahren)

ich war allerdings von den Zweirädern eh andere Beschleunigungen gewohnt


----------



## keinnick (19. Februar 2018)

Naja, machte damals, als ich den Schein gemacht habe, für einige schon mehr her, in einer dicken Kiste fahren zu lernen und nach dem Kriterium dann auch ihre Fahrschule zu wählen. Hier hat eine Fahrschule einen M3, habe ich letztens gesehen. Ich habe meinen FS damals noch auf nem Golf 3  TDI gemacht. 

Edit:  Im Unterricht waren auch Leute,  die dann fragten:  Fahrschule XY hat aber schon  den Golf 4. Warum wir nicht? Das Fahrzeug ist für einige offenbar ziemlich wichtig.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2018)

Ich wüsste nicht dass es da irgendwelche Vorgaben gibt.
Und in Zeiten wo die Arbeitsstunden des Lehrers eh so viel teuer sind als das Auto-Leasing lohnt sich für die Schulen wohl die minimal größere Kiste als Kundenfang.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

Die Aussage stammte von meinem Fahrlehrer, ob das eine Regelung im Sinne von Vorgaben der Berufsvereinigung oder nur aus unserer Region war? Keine Ahnung, damals war hier aber nirgendwas was extrem exotisches zu finden, bis auf einen Mazda MX5 der aber wenig genutzt wurde.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Februar 2018)

Drei Sitze sollte das Gefährt halt haben damit die Prüfungsfahrt auch technisch möglich ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Februar 2018)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Unsere Fahrschule hat nen A4 2.0TDI mit riesen Turboloch.
> Einfach nur nervig. Aber ich versteh eh nicht warum man uns Schülern so was dickes zum Fahren gibt.


Wieso Turboloch? Einfach auf Drehzahl halten!  Immer die Gänge ausdrehen und mit Zwischengas zurück...oder was lernt man heute so in der Fahrschule?


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2018)

Linksbremsen und selbstverstaendlich in jeder moeglichen Kurve driften hast vergessen!


----------



## Captn (19. Februar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Edit:  Im Unterricht waren auch Leute,  die dann fragten:  Fahrschule XY hat aber schon  den Golf 4. Warum wir nicht? Das Fahrzeug ist für einige offenbar ziemlich wichtig.



Naja, wer es nötig hat...
Als der Fiesta einmal in der Werkstatt war, musste ich dann mit dem Golf 5 von seinem Kollegen Vorlieb nehmen. Von da an hab ich beschlossen in so eine Kiste nie wieder freiwillig einzusteigen. 
Da der Ford nen Benziner war, war es natürlich als frischer Fahrschüler gewöhnungsbedürftig mit einem meiner Meinung nach bescheiden übersetzten Diesel zu fahren, der es für nötig hielt, dich im zweiten Gang schon immer so abrupt anzuschieben, dass du beim Abbiegen in 30er Zonen keine Freude hattest, zumal du damit schon fix die 30 erreicht hast. Ich fand das schon fragwürdig, den Fahrschülern sowas hinzustellen. Wobei ich wohl nicht der erste war, der sich darüber beschwert hat. Der A4 vom Fahrlehrer fuhr sich da wesentlich entspannter, trotz mehr Leistung. Da fand ich den Fiesta (den ich überwiegend gefahren bin) mit null Ausstattung und Helferlein schon besser als den Golf. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Teil für mich als doch etwas größeren Menschen ziemlich unbequem war.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Februar 2018)

Naja, für manche geht es halt um die "Coolness"...

Ist doch sch**ssegal mit was man gelernt hat, interessant ist es doch, was man für ein Auto danach fährt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist doch sch**ssegal mit was man gelernt hat, interessant ist es doch, was man für ein Auto danach fährt.



+1

in der Fahrschule war der Golf V, auf dem ich gelernt habe OK. Jetzt würde ich so ne Schüssel aber nicht mehr anrühren. ^^



Was die Leistung als Fahranfänger angeht...
Das erste Jahr bin mit 68 Diesel-PS gefahren, dann auf 116 hoch. Das war auch schon nen Sprung und reicht für mich im Alltag auf jeden Fall aus (für meinen Fahrstil und meine KM-Leistung). Sicher wäre mehr cooler aber brauchen tut mans nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Captn (19. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, für manche geht es halt um die "Coolness"...
> 
> Ist doch sch**ssegal mit was man gelernt hat, interessant ist es doch, was man für ein Auto danach fährt.


So sieht's aus.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Februar 2018)

Ich habe auch mit dem Golf5 gelernt, ein 1,9 Liter Rumpeldüse. Das Ding hat vielleicht genervt, vor allem dieser verfluchte Bremsassi...



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Sicher wäre mehr cooler aber brauchen tut mans nicht unbedingt.



Naja, was heißt "brauchen"...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Februar 2018)

@Zeiss
Bei mir muss es auch nen 1.9er gewesen sein. Mit 105PS 

Mein Fahrlehrer hat mir gesagt, dass ich bei 70 schon im 5ten Gang fahren sollte, man hat das alles geklappert in der Möhre 
Irgendwann hab ichs dann verweigert


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2018)

Ich hab auf nem Ford Escort Diesel Fahrschule gemacht.
Ausser dass das Ding kaum Leistung hatte, war er ganz ok.
Autobahn war aber nen Graus, bei 150 kam da nicht mehr wirklich was.
Als erstes Auto dann nen Golf 1 mit 50PS, also sehr ähnlich zu fahren.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (20. Februar 2018)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Unsere Fahrschule hat nen A4 2.0TDI mit riesen Turboloch.
> Einfach nur nervig. Aber ich versteh eh nicht warum man uns Schülern so was dickes zum Fahren gibt.



A4 2.0 TDI bewegt mich aktuell von A nach B, Bj. 2012 mit 136PS (CJCB). Ich finde, das Ding entwickelt sogar schon bei 1500 Touren genug Kraft, um vorwärts zu kommen? Zum Vergleich bin ich mal einen etwas älteren BMW E91 320d (176PS Variante) Probe gefahren, der natürlich, wenn der Turbo einsetzt, enorm Schmackes erzeugt... Aber der wollte unter 2000 einfach nicht, irgendwo muss ja die spitze Leistung herkommen. 
Ich find es an für sich nicht verkehrt, dass die Fahrschulen eben nicht kleine schwachbrüstige Diesel wählen, denn man sollte auch mal den Beschleunigungsstreifen benutzen, wozu er eigentlich gedacht ist - und dabei am besten nicht erschrecken, wenn man mal "durchlädt". Übrigens teile ich die Meinung mit dem "Entspannt-Fahren": ich fahre deutlich entspannter mit etwas mehr Leistung. Grade auf der Autobahn hast du doch mal ein kleines Problem, wenn du nicht genug Leistung anliegen hast: LKW schert aus auf die mittlere Bahn, alles klar, ich schaue, ich blinke, ich ziehe auf die ganz linke Spur mit 130kmh. Jetzt entpuppt sich der kleine schwarze Punkt im Rückspiegel zu einem immer größer werdenden Objekt mit Stern, 4 Ringen oder gar irgendwelchen lustigen Tierchen wie einem Stier, Pferd oder einer Raubkatze - da sollte man, wenn man schon drüben ist, mal kurz nen Gasstoß geben und die Situation klären. Wenn du erst zwei Gänge runterrühren musst, haste schon beinahe verloren und ärgerst im Worst-Case eine ganze Oberklassenkolonne. Ich bin zwar eher gemütlich unterwegs, aber verstehe die Fraktion Bleifuß absolut, wenn man meint, man muss links ausscheren und andere ausbremsen, anstatt mal kurz vom Gas zu gehen, wenn ich Gefahr laufen würde, andere auszubremsen. Meine Meinung


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Februar 2018)

Brauchen vielleicht nicht aber wesentlich endspannter in vielen Situationen!

Ich hatte als erstes 116PS auf 1,8L 1200 kg Limusine
dann 155PS auf 2,0L  1300kg "Klein"wagen
Momentan:
260PS auf 3,2L 1700kg Sport LImo
zusätzlich 405 PS auf 6,2L 2500kg Pickup
Zusätzlich 510PS auf 2,9L BiTurbo 1600kg Sport Limo(bin mir grad nicht sicher wie schwer)

Dazu jetzt 0.9 oder 1L mit irgendwas 45 oder 60PS ...kein Plan was der hat Ich muss sagen der reicht um zur Baustelle zu kommen: Hast´en warmen Arsch, ein Radio, bleibst Trocken und musst nicht laufen...^^ Aber das ist eben nur eines meiner Privaten Fahrzeuge um zu Baustelle zu kommen. Aber für anderes niemals! Da ist es auch völlig egal ob ne Beule/ Kratzer irgendwelche Geräusche beim fahren what else hauptsache rollt.

Fahrstiel:
Autobahn Rechte Spur, zwischen die Brummies 90-120Km/h. Landstraße maximal 110 Km/h wenn hinter mir niemand ist, gerne auch mal 20 sachen "zu langsam".
Ein "starkes" Fahrzeug muss nicht schnell fahren aber Beschleunigung und Kurven sind geil. Wie beim Moped fahren: schnell fahren ist Öde! Anderen zeigen wollen was man "kann" ist dummer Kindergarten.
Aber ein Kleinmotorisiertes Auto ist nur für eines gut; gemächlich und gestresst von A nach W oder Y.
Dazu muss man sagen die größte Stadt hier in der Nähe hat 300.000 Einwohner und wenn ich da fahren muss bekomme ich schon Würgereitz und hasse jeden der Vor, Hinter oder Neben mir fährt einfach weil es so ist. ich brauche freie Straßen ohne jeglichen Verkehr. Auto fahren nervt..ansonsten reicht für sowas--große Städte--fast immer ne kleine 50PS Schaukel. Oder besser noch ein geiles Bike(ohne Motor).


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Februar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Inwiefern muss man mit 60PS "fahren können"?
> 
> Ich kann die Aussage verstehen, wenn man sie auf hochmotorisiertes Fahrzeug ohne Helferlein bezieht. Dann muss/sollte man fahren können.



Wenn man nicht die Fahrfehler mit Leistung ausgleichen kann ist es wesentlich wichtiger ne saubere Linie zu fahren.  Wenn der Schwung erst mal weg ist kommt der nedd einfach wieder. Ich rede nicht vom geraden AB-Geheize, das kann auch ein Gorilla nach 5 Kisten Bier  Und wenn man sich ansieht wie oft es Auffahrunfälle auf der AB gibt glaub aber irgendwie dass sehr viele Autofahrer generell nicht geeignet sind zu fahren


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2018)

Reden wir hier eigentlich noch vom normalen Strassenverkehr oder von Rundenzeiten auf ner Rennstrecke?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. Februar 2018)

@Xtr3me86
Keine Ahnung welches Modell es genau ist. Aber du drückst aufs Gas und erstmal kommt heiße Luft, bis der Turbo kommt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Reden wir hier eigentlich noch vom normalen Strassenverkehr oder von Rundenzeiten auf ner Rennstrecke?


Das Frage ich mich auch, wobei Rennstrecke mit 60PS ein Unding ist, in etwa so peinlich wie die Handwerker die ne Runde mit ihrem Transporter auf der Nordschleife drehen. 

Im normalen Straßenverkehr gibts doch keine Situation wo man "den Schwung mitnehmen muss" bzw kann. Soll ich statt zu bremsen übern Bordstein hacken um Rechts zu überholen, nur damit die 60PS Möhre nicht wieder Spaßige 12 Sekunden auf 50 brauch?  :Fresse: 

Nene, 60PS Kleinwagen sind garantiert alles andere als spaßig. Das ist doch schon sehr viel Schönreden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2018)

bei der Parkplatzsuche vielleicht schon, weil eher was zu finden ist


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Im normalen Straßenverkehr gibts doch keine Situation wo man "den Schwung mitnehmen muss" bzw kann.



Im Flachland nicht, aber in bergigen Gebieten schon.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2018)

Kommt man mit 60PS überhaupt Berge hoch? 
Das war schon mit meinem 90PS civic nicht spaßig, da gibts im 2. Gang vollgas und der Eimer wird trotzdem langsamer


----------



## Riverna (20. Februar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das Frage ich mich auch, wobei Rennstrecke mit 60PS ein Unding ist, in etwa so peinlich wie die Handwerker die ne Runde mit ihrem Transporter auf der Nordschleife drehen.



Das sehe ich anders, bin meine ersten Runden mit meinem 90PS Almera da gefahren. Zum Schluss war ich bei weitem nicht der langsamste und habe trotz wenig Leistung kleinere Porsche, Lotus und Subarus überholt. Klar die Jungs haben erstens kein Gas gegeben und hatten vermutlich wenig bis keine Erfahrung. Was ich damit sagen will ist das ein kleiner Motor auf der Rennstrecke mit dem geeigneten Fahrer trotzdem schnell sein kann, weil es hier nicht schlimm ist (im Gegensatz zur öffentlichen Straße) wenn man alles aus dem Auto raus holt. 

Vorletztes Jahr war ich mit einem meiner besten Freunde auf dem Lausitzring. Dort war ein Kerl der mit einem 60PS Nissan Micra dermassen schnell gefahren ist, dass mein Kumpel mit seinem Skyline kaum schneller war. Der Kerl konnte einfach derart gut die Kiste um die Strecke prügeln... das war der absolute Wahnsinn. Mit dem Subaru wäre ich definitiv langsamer gewesen und ich bin nun nicht unbedingt ein Sonntagsfahrer.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nene, 60PS Kleinwagen sind garantiert alles andere als spaßig. Das ist doch schon sehr viel Schönreden.


Wenn das Teil deutlich unter 1 Tonne wiegt, dann wohl schon.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2018)

@Xtr3me86: Gute Einstellung. Ich finde es auch nicht so cool, wenn einer mit 130 auf die linke Spur einscherrt und man selbst mit 200+ unterwegs ist. Kurz vom Gas zu gehen ist ja kein Problem, aber der da vorne soll halt mal Gas geben.

Viel bescheuerter finde ich aber dieses Verhalten die rechte Spur frei zu machen (wir sind mal freundlich), wenn ein Zubringer kommt, da könnte ich jedes Mal ausrasten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil deutlich unter 1 Tonne wiegt, dann wohl schon.


Bei 400kg vielleicht.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bei 400kg vielleicht.


120PS auf 1.400kg wäre dir also zu wenig?


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil deutlich unter 1 Tonne wiegt, dann wohl schon.



So ein Trabi mit 60PS geht bestimmt ganz ok.


----------



## Falk (20. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Viel bescheuerter finde ich aber dieses Verhalten die rechte Spur frei zu machen (wir sind mal freundlich), wenn ein Zubringer kommt, da könnte ich jedes Mal ausrasten.



Danke!
Meine Frau "beschwert" sich immer, wenn ich den Leuten auf den Beschleunigungsstreifen keinen Platz mache. Ja, es ist nervig, wenn man nicht reinkommt und vorne stehen bleiben muss, aber bisher habe ich es eigentlich immer geschafft, mich einzuordnen (auch mit nem 42ps Cuore).  Das ist echt so eine Unsitte...


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2018)

Die Leute kriegen es einfach nicht hin, anständig Gas zu geben und rollen mit 80 (im besten Fall!!!) auf die Autobahn drauf.  Beschleunigungsstreifen heißt VOLLGAS, da darf/muss man schneller fahren, als auf der Autobahn selbst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2018)

nicht ganz, aber man sollte schon mal Gas geben m beim Einordnen nicht auch noch den Verkehr aus zu bremsen.
Am besten sind noch die Volldeppen, die am Ende des Streifens, obwohl die Standspur weiter geht, dann doch ne Bremsung hinlegen, weil se erst 15m nach der weißen Linie schnell genug sind um vor den LKW zu ziehen...


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

Naja, streng genommen ist das richtig so. Den Standstreifen darfst Du in dem Fall nicht befahren.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Februar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> So ein Trabi mit 60PS geht bestimmt ganz ok.


Dachte eher an den originalen Mini.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, streng genommen ist das richtig so. Den Standstreifen darfst Du in dem Fall nicht befahren.



Ist ja rein rechtlich richtig, aber ein paar Meter sind abschätzbar und das halten am Ende gefährdet unter Umständen den Verkehr deutlich mehr.

Wenn ich mehrere Hundert Meter auf den Standstreifen fahren müsste, würde ich auch anhalten, denn dann ist das auch nicht hilfreich, aber für 2-3 Autolängen?


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

Würde es genau so machen und nicht wegen 10-20m anhalten, obwohl man das eh früh genug erkennt und keine Vollbremsung hinlegen müsste. Ich meinte damit nur, dass man denen streng genommen nichts vorwerfen kann / darf, wenn sie es so machen. Aber sonst bin ich da auf Deiner Seite.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> nicht ganz, aber man sollte schon mal Gas geben m beim Einordnen nicht auch noch den Verkehr aus zu bremsen.



Was meinst Du mit "nicht ganz"?


----------



## Kusanar (20. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "nicht ganz"?



Vermutlich bezogen auf das: "Beschleunigungsstreifen heißt VOLLGAS, da darf/muss man schneller fahren, als auf der Autobahn selbst."

Schneller fahren MUSS man nicht, aber man sollte wenigstens den fließenden Verkehr nicht behindern, wenn man auffährt.  Also wenn ich da an den Opa von Gestern denke, der mit schlappen 65km/h gleich am Anfang der Auffahrt auf die rechte Spur rübergewechselt ist, wo der Fließverkehr mit ca. 90 Sachen unterwegs war... sowas ist 1. saugefährlich und 2. einfach nur bekloppt.


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube heutzutage lernen die mit 90 auf die Autobahn aufzufahren. Anders kann ich mir die ganzen Vollhonks die das machen nicht erklären.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Vermutlich bezogen auf das: "Beschleunigungsstreifen heißt VOLLGAS, da darf/muss man schneller fahren, als auf der Autobahn selbst."
> 
> Schneller fahren MUSS man nicht, aber man sollte wenigstens den fließenden Verkehr nicht behindern, wenn man auffährt.  Also wenn ich da an den Opa von Gestern denke, der mit schlappen 65km/h gleich am Anfang der Auffahrt auf die rechte Spur rübergewechselt ist, wo der Fließverkehr mit ca. 90 Sachen unterwegs war... sowas ist 1. saugefährlich und 2. einfach nur bekloppt.



1+ für Leseverständnis 
Genau das war mein Gedankengang hinter dem "nicht ganz"


----------



## taks (20. Februar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube heutzutage lernen die mit 90 auf die Autobahn aufzufahren. Anders kann ich mir die ganzen Vollhonks die das machen nicht erklären.



Das liegt eher daran, dass die bei 3000umin schalten ^^

Gestern Abend auch irgend so ein BMW vor mir auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen gekrochen...
Musst wegen dem Typ auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen von 100 auf 60 runter bremsen...


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Vermutlich bezogen auf das: "Beschleunigungsstreifen heißt VOLLGAS, da darf/muss man schneller fahren, als auf der Autobahn selbst."
> 
> Schneller fahren MUSS man nicht, aber man sollte wenigstens den fließenden Verkehr nicht behindern, wenn man auffährt.  Also wenn ich da an den Opa von Gestern denke, der mit schlappen 65km/h gleich am Anfang der Auffahrt auf die rechte Spur rübergewechselt ist, wo der Fließverkehr mit ca. 90 Sachen unterwegs war... sowas ist 1. saugefährlich und 2. einfach nur bekloppt.



Du musst auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen schneller fahren um ohne den Verkehr zu behindern einzuscherren. Da brauchst Du einen gewissen Geschwindigkeitüberschuss.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Februar 2018)

Das kommt auf die Situation an, wenn der Abstand zum hinteren Fahrzeug passt kann ich auch mit einer Geschwindigkeit kleiner der des Fahrzeugs von hinten rüber ziehen und auf der rechten Spur weiter beschleunigen 

Da das ganze aber sehr komplex wird, ist es im Endeffekt egal,  eigentlich würde aber halt, bei passendem Abstand auch die gleiche Geschwindigkeit reichen.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du musst auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen schneller fahren um ohne den Verkehr zu behindern einzuscherren. Da brauchst Du einen gewissen Geschwindigkeitüberschuss.



Du kannst auch auf gleiche Geschwindigkeit beschleunigen, bei Bedarf einfach vom Gas gehen, Dich zurückfallen lassen und Dich hinter dem nächsten einreihen. Einen Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss brauchst Du jedenfalls nicht, wenn Du nicht bis zum Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens möglichst viele Leute rechts überholen willst. 

LKW reihen sich ja auch irgendwie ein und die haben sicher keinen Geschwindigkeitsüberschuss.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Februar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich glaube heutzutage lernen die mit 90 auf die Autobahn aufzufahren. Anders kann ich mir die ganzen Vollhonks die das machen nicht erklären.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Zumindest bei uns in der Fahrschule war es immer "3. Gang Vollgas". Auf normalen Auffahrten kam man so mit den 1.6TDI schon auf 110kmh. 
Die Grundeinstellung des Fahrlehrers war aber tatsächlich eher gegen Ausdrehen " macht den Motor kaputt" oder Motorbremse "macht das Getriebe kaputt". 

Platz für die Auffahrenden zu schaffen halte ich situationsabhängig für sinvoll. Bei einem Graupelschauer letztens ist einer mit 40 auf die Bahn geschlichen -mit 6 dichtauffahrenden Autos hinten dran. Wäre niemand links rübergezogen wäre es eng geworden.


----------



## ForceOne (20. Februar 2018)

Ich kann die Einstellung von manchen hier leider überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, gerade bei Autos mit wenig Leistung ist es doch recht häufig eine Qual auf angemessene Geschwindigkeiten zu kommen. Mein 60 PS Fiesta schafft lt. Tacho ca. 175 km/h, bis ich von 130 auf den besagten 175 bin, benötige ich aber mit Sicherheit 10-20 Sek., sehe es aber trotzdem als mein gutes Recht an überholen zu dürfen. Ich ziehe dabei aber auch nicht raus, wenn ich sehe, dass von hinten einer mit 200kmh+ kommt.  

Genauso wenig schaffst du es mit einem solchen Auto auf der Beschleunigungsspur auf 150 zu kommen, muss aber insgesamt auch gestehen, dass ich grundsätzlich keine Probleme auf der AB habe, toure mit dem Teil 20tkm p. Jahr quer durch Deutschland, auch im Gebirge kann man damit durchaus fahren.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Genauso wenig schaffst du es mit einem solchen Auto auf der Beschleunigungsspur auf 150 zu kommen...



Davon spricht ja auch keiner. Aber selbst als bei meiner 1.4L Sparbüchse der Kompressor hinüber (und damit gut 50PS von 125 nicht mehr vorhanden) war, hab ich noch meine 100km/h geschafft bevor die Auffahrt zu Ende war. Und der Kübel wiegt seine 1,4 Tonnen.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich kann die Einstellung von manchen hier leider überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, gerade bei Autos mit wenig Leistung ist es doch recht häufig eine Qual auf angemessene Geschwindigkeiten zu kommen. Mein 60 PS Fiesta schafft lt. Tacho ca. 175 km/h, bis ich von 130 auf den besagten 175 bin, benötige ich aber mit Sicherheit 10-20 Sek., sehe es aber trotzdem als mein gutes Recht an überholen zu dürfen.



Natürlich kannst Du überholen, darum geht es ja auch nicht.



ForceOne schrieb:


> Ich ziehe dabei aber auch nicht raus, wenn ich sehe, dass von hinten einer mit 200kmh+ kommt.



Genau hier liegt das Problem. Viele, ich würde sogar sagen die Mehrheit, tun es eben nicht und ziehen einfach raus, ohne zu glotzen oder sie glotzen, sagen sich aber "ist mir egal, muss er doch schauen, wie er zum Stehen kommt".


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Februar 2018)

Genau. Und wenn dann der mit 200 da hinten nicht genug aufpasst und erkennt dass der da vorne eventuell gleich raus zieht und anstatt vom Gas zu gehen eventuell noch drauf latscht hat man halt die Probleme. Generell Tempo 120 auf allen 2 spurigen Abschnitten wäre da echt ein Segen. Von mir aus 140 ganz links wenn man 3 oder 4 Spuren hat. Aber das ist in den deutschen Autofahrer nicht rein zu bekommen. Aber das kommt noch, in paar Jahren sind die auch soweit


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

Tu mal nicht so. Was machen denn dann die ganzen Schweizer, die am Wochenende in Süddeutschland bei uns rumkurven, um ihren Audi A6 endlich mal über 200 zu bringen. Die werden dann aber nicht sehr happy sein.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht hört dann dieser unnötige Hang zu übergroßen Motoren endlich auf...


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2018)

Nö


----------



## Captn (20. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau hier liegt das Problem. Viele, ich würde sogar sagen die Mehrheit, tun es eben nicht und ziehen einfach raus, ohne zu glotzen oder sie glotzen, sagen sich aber "ist mir egal, muss er doch schauen, wie er zum Stehen kommt".


 
Das würde ich so unterschreiben. Hab dann aber auch schon den Fuß über der Bremse, wenn ich solche Idioten erkenne. Erst dem Vordermann 5m aufn Arsch fahren und dann überholen, wenn du 200-100m entfernt bist. 
Wenn ich das schon auf Landstraßen sehe, wird mir immer übel. Will nen LKW/Bus überholen und sieht maximal 3m am Vordermann vorbei.
Mehr als Lichthupe und Hupen, wenn es besonders knapp war, mach ich aber auch nicht. Muss nicht genauso bescheuert sein und ihm hinten raufkrauchen. Hab ohnehin schnell genug meine Geschwindigkeit wieder drauf. Aber es nervt und ist im Zweifel nicht nur seltendämlich, sondern auch absolut fahrlässig bis hochgradig gefährlich.


----------



## Kusanar (20. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nö



Och, Liebhaberei ist ja OK


----------



## worco (20. Februar 2018)

Also mehr Leistung schadet ja nie, wenn ich das höre das 60PS oder 90PS viel entspannter sind...das ist doch Schmarrn. Wirtschaftlicher vielleicht, aber entspannter zu fahren? 
Ich fahr im Jahr aktuell  so ca 60k km mit meinem Auto (aktuell 220PS), dazu noch 10-15k mit Autos meist >400PS, und je mehr desto lieber. Sowohl im Verkehr mitbrummen als auch AB oder Landstraße machen mir mit mehr Leistung mehr Spaß UND sind entspannter.

Ich versteh das mit dem ausquetschen bei weniger Leistung auch, deshalb bin ich beim Enduro von 4-takter auf ne 200er 2takt gewechselt, weil man das Ding immer drehen konnte und musste, aber das ist doch nichts für den Alltag oder abseits abgesperrter Strecken.
Wenn ich so fahre das ich 100% fahre(und das ist in Kurven und nicht auf der Gerade), dann hat das mMn nichts auf öffentlichen Straßen zu suchen. Und für alles drunter bzw. die Gerade macht dann ein etwas stärkeres Auto mehr Spaß, finde ich.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Februar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Kommt man mit 60PS überhaupt Berge hoch?
> Das war schon mit meinem 90PS civic nicht spaßig, da gibts im 2. Gang vollgas und der Eimer wird trotzdem langsamer



Wenn man will geht das!

Bin mit nem voll besetzten Fusion (1.4TDCI 68PS) mal von Karlsruhe nach Stuttgart gefahren. Schön war anders, aber angekommen sind wir.


----------



## ForceOne (20. Februar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Davon spricht ja auch keiner. Aber selbst als bei meiner 1.4L Sparbüchse der Kompressor hinüber (und damit gut 50PS von 125 nicht mehr vorhanden) war, hab ich noch meine 100km/h geschafft bevor die Auffahrt zu Ende war. Und der Kübel wiegt seine 1,4 Tonnen.



Das sollte wirklich jeder schaffen können.



worco schrieb:


> Also mehr Leistung schadet ja nie, wenn ich das höre das 60PS oder 90PS viel entspannter sind...das ist doch Schmarrn. Wirtschaftlicher vielleicht, aber entspannter zu fahren?
> ...



Also aus wenn ich mal den Spritverbrauch zugrunde lege, dann bin ich mit 7-8l gar nicht mal so gut, dass können andere Autos mit deutlich mehr Leistung besser, und in den Nebenkosten macht sich das auch
nicht drastisch bemerkbar, nur eben bei der Anschaffung.



Zeiss schrieb:


> ...
> Genau hier liegt das Problem. Viele, ich würde sogar sagen die Mehrheit, tun es eben nicht und ziehen einfach raus, ohne zu glotzen oder sie glotzen, sagen sich aber "ist mir egal, muss er doch schauen, wie er zum Stehen kommt".



Über die rege sogar ich Schnecke mich auf. Ich habe im Umkehrschluss aber auch immer die typischen Hobbyrennfahrer (meist dunkle Kombis A4/A6, 3er/5er BMW usw.) an meinem Arsch kleben, welche selbst bei voller Autobahn meinen, dass es sinnvoll wäre ständig das Gaspedal durchzuknüppeln. 

Ich liebe Autofahren und ich liebe Autos die Leistung haben, aber es vergeht kaum eine Autobahnfahrt, bei der ich nicht den Kopf schütteln muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Februar 2018)

Also wenn man die Kurve eines langen Beschleunigungsstreifen gut erwischt, kann man sich problemlos mit 180 km/h in den Verkehr einordnen.  Viele schaffen es nicht mal auf 60 km/h zu beschleunigen und provozieren heftige Unfälle.


----------



## ForceOne (20. Februar 2018)

Also die unfähigen Autofahrer gibt es wohl in jeder Motorisierungsklasse.


----------



## worco (20. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Also die unfähigen Autofahrer gibt es wohl in jeder Motorisierungsklasse.



hmm...
ja, aber die masse sind die <150PS, sage ich jetzt mal so über den Daumen. Und zwar nicht nur absolut, sondern auch noch relativ.
Die Leute die viel unterwegs sind und deshalb was mit mehr als dem nötigen an Leistung fahren, sind meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich sicherer/erfahrener unterwegs als die Ommis und ganz jungen.
Natürlich heisst das nicht das jeder mit<150PS scheise fährt, so habe ich das explizit nicht gesagt!


----------



## ForceOne (20. Februar 2018)

Ich behaupte aber auch mal, reines Bauchgefühl, dass der Großteil auch mit <150 PS rum fährt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Februar 2018)

Liegen die Durchschnitts-PS in Deutschland nicht bei ~140PS?

Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben...


----------



## janni851 (20. Februar 2018)

Also die 150PS im Astra sind mir persönlich schon wieder zu wenig. Man gewöhnt sich halt an die Leistung. Klar ist’s schon wie der durchzieht, aber man will dann mehr 

Durchschnitt meine ich auch ist auf 140PS gestiegen.

Samstag Termin zum Ölwechsel. Der Motor braucht jetzt wohl seit neuestem spezielles ÖL, weil GM statt Dexos 2 jetzt Dexos 1 Gen2 vorschreibt, welches es fast nur von GM gibt...[emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ForceOne (20. Februar 2018)

2016 waren es 125


----------



## Zeiss (20. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Über die rege sogar ich Schnecke mich auf. Ich habe im Umkehrschluss aber auch immer die typischen Hobbyrennfahrer (meist dunkle Kombis A4/A6, 3er/5er BMW usw.) an meinem Arsch kleben, welche selbst bei voller Autobahn meinen, dass es sinnvoll wäre ständig das Gaspedal durchzuknüppeln.



Das sind aber auch meistens die, die nicht mehr hinterher kommen, wenn man es mal ernst meint... Habe ich schon oft beobachtet, auf ein anderes Auto auffahren und hinterher (natürlich klebt einem so ein Spezi am Arsch), warten bis er weg ist und dann weitergeht's. Hinten ist dann plötzlich keiner mehr, komisch aber auch. Und dass, obwohl die Typenbezeichnunung einmal auf dem Kofferraumdeckel und einmal auf dem Kennzeichen steht....


----------



## Kusanar (21. Februar 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> 2016 waren es 125



Würd mich mal interessieren, wie sich der Hubraum im Vergleich dazu entwickelt hat. Wo habt ihr denn die Zahlen her?


----------



## ForceOne (21. Februar 2018)

Ja, hatte vor kurzem auch ein schönes Erlebnis, recht entspannter Porsche fuhr angemessen auf der linken Spur, dahinter ein 3er BMW der keine 3 Meter hinter ihm am Arsch hing, 
als der Porsche dann konnte hat er mal kurz reingelatscht und plötzlich war der Sicherheitsabstand gegeben 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Würd mich mal interessieren, wie sich der Hubraum im Vergleich dazu entwickelt hat. Wo habt ihr denn die Zahlen her?



Also am Anfang war das nur Bauchgefühl mit <150 PS... danach musste ich recherchieren:

2016: Das Durchschnittauto hat immer mehr PS: Pkw-Motorleistung in Deutschland - WELT

Bzgl. Downsizing habe ich das hier gefunden: Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt  -  Motorisierung


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2018)

SUVs mit ihren 2 Tonnen brauchen eben auch mehr PS ^^


----------



## Captn (21. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch meistens die, die nicht mehr hinterher kommen, wenn man es mal ernst meint... Habe ich schon oft beobachtet, auf ein anderes Auto auffahren und hinterher (natürlich klebt einem so ein Spezi am Arsch), warten bis er weg ist und dann weitergeht's. Hinten ist dann plötzlich keiner mehr, komisch aber auch. Und dass, obwohl die Typenbezeichnunung einmal auf dem Kofferraumdeckel und einmal auf dem Kennzeichen steht....


Ja das sieht man öfter. Besonders auf der Landstraße vor meiner Tür. Da sind ein ganzes Stück weit 60 und dann später 80. Wenn man sich da ans Tempolimit hält (ich fahre dann meist 65, um die Toleranz vom Tacho auszugleichen), hast du öfter mal solche Spezis. Bei Nacht mach ich dann oft den Spiegel hoch (muss mal die Scheiben tönen lassen; das war beim 5er deutlich angenehmer, nicht das ganze Fahrzeug ausgeleuchtet zu haben) oder für besonders aufdringliche Personen die Nebelschlußleuchte an. Keine Ahnung, ob das was bringt, aber wahrscheinlich stört ihn das genauso, wie er mich. Er kann ja schließlich überholen, wenn er das möchte, aber falls ich wegen Wild mal bremsen muss, hängt der mir hinten drin. Sicherheitsabstand ist anscheinend nicht Jedermanns Sache. Verstehe auch nicht, was das soll. Ich hab die Autobahn vor der Haustür. Wenn ich schnell fahren will, mach ich das da. Aber da beobachtet man oft, dass die vermeintlichen Drängler auch nur maximal 120 fahren...


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2018)

Das fällt mir auch schon immer auf, ist aber extremer geworden.

Ich mein, ich selbst fahre auch nicht immer 100% gesetzeskonform.
Wenn ich aber weiß, dass ich zu schnell fahre, dann bedränge ich dabei niemand anderes oder nötige ihn, wenn derjenige sich an ein Tempolimit hält.

Heute bin ich in einem Autobahnabschnitt, wo 80 ist mit ca. 90-95 lt Tacho unterwegs gewesen. 70% aller anderen überholen mich mit ca. 100-120 (kontrolliert ja eh niemand mehr). Als ich dann jmd. überholt hab, fahren sie gleich dicht auf, ohne einen schimmer zu haben, wie gefährlich sowas ist, weil sie in ihren gedämmten Blechbüchsen keinen Gespür mehr fürs Risiko haben.

Sobald dann unbeschränkt wird, halten einen alle auf und fahren genauso mit 120 weiter.

Ich denke die Mentalität ist heutzutage einfach die: "Ich scheiß auf Verkehrsregeln, es ist so richtig, wie ich es meine, wenn jmd das anders sieht, verpiss dich." Die Menschen sind viel asozialer und überheblicher geworden, obwohl meist kein Können, sondern pure Dummheit dahinter steckt gepaart mit Rücksichtslosigkeit und Uneinsichtigkeit.
Vor allem fällt mir das sofort auf, wenn ich in Großstädten unterwegs bin, auch bei den Autobahnabschnitten drumherum.

Blinken ist auch schon lange für Uncoole.
Und was auch geil ist, ist innerorts bei freier Fahrstreifenwahl. Wenn man links fährt, weil man dann eh bald links abbiegen muss, kommen die ganz Cleveren, die ohne zu blinken rechts rüberziehen und mit 70 innerorts vorbei ziehen. An der nächsten Ampel bleiben sie stehen und alle anderen werden ausgebremst, weil sie zu früh an der Ampel ankommen und bei 50 hätte sie genau richtig auf Grün geschaltet, weil sie darauf eingestellt ist.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (21. Februar 2018)

Was mir bei der ganzen Sache auffällt: werktags klappt das ganze doch irgendwie. A5, A8, das sind meine "Baustellen". Berufsverkehr, viel los, aber irgendwie weiß jeder was zu tun ist. Aufm Beschleunigungsstreifen wird der Motor auch mal ausgedreht (Ja, liebe Sonntagsfahrer, der Motor geht NICHT kaputt wenn er nicht nur bis Hälfte des Drehzahlmesser zwar mit Kickdown getreten, aber dann abrupt hochgeschaltet wird und der ganze aufgebaute Boost flöten geht... schade um den Druck  ) 
Man darf auch den Jungs (und Mädels), die auffe AB kommen, Platz machen (wenn man vorher ein wenig die Lage gecheckt hat wie es aussieht um einen herum). Macht man auch irgendwann immer automatischer, insgesamt läuft das meiner Erfahrung nach auch. Da kommt auch mal einer mit nem alten Corsa mit 130 auf die AB eingeflogen (Chapeau an den jungen Herren  ), ganz easy und locker, egal wieviel Verkehr. 
Ich fahr allerdings nicht nur unter der Woche viel, auch am Wochenende bin ich (aus Hobbygründen) oft unterwegs. Jasses, da schaffen es einige, bei deutlich weniger Verkehrsdichte für viel mehr Chaos zu sorgen. Ständig in der Mitte fahren, oder wegen einem Unterschied von f**** 5-10 kmh die Spur links daneben zu verwenden, inkl. Rückstau, das geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Absolute Krönung: so langsam rumzuschleichen, dass die LKWs an einem vorbei müssen. Owei. Wollt ich mal loswerden, ist leider so, macht auch keiner mit Absicht, aber ich finde du siehst es dem gesamten Verkehr einfach an, ob du mit Noobs (Sonntagsfahrern) oder Profis (Pendlern) unterwegs bist. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, ich bau auch hier und da Mist ("upps, wo kommt der denn her??"), es soll sich auch keiner angegriffen fühlen. 
Insgesamt unterschreib ich auch, was meine Vorredner so geschrieben haben, seh ich genauso.



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> @Xtr3me86
> Keine Ahnung welches Modell es genau ist. Aber du drückst aufs Gas und erstmal kommt heiße Luft, bis der Turbo kommt.



Ach das meinst du. Bei Turboloch denke ich eher an die niedrigen Drehzahlbereiche, wo der Turbo einfach nicht genug Druck aufbauen kann. Was du meinst, ist das verzögerte Ansprechverhalten, auch turbotypisch. Ob man das synonym verwenden kann, weiß ich nicht, musst du die Cracks hier fragen.


----------



## Riverna (21. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht in wie fern es jemanden interessiert, aber hab heute mal paar Schnappschüsse vom Mitsubishi Lancer gemacht. Verändert wurde bisher "nur" H&R 35mm Tieferlegungsfedern, die 18" Felgen, paar Aufkleber und der Sportauspuff... ist schon einiges geplant, aber das muss jetzt erstmal reichen. Demnächst kommt dann wohl wieder ein paar Veränderungen.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Februar 2018)

Oh ja,, Sommer kommt hoffentlich bald. Muss meine Felgen auch noch zum Reifen montieren bringen.. Weiss von euch Freaks grad zufällig jemand mit welchem Drehmoment die Reifendrucksensoren von Conti fest gemacht werden müssen? Viel Vertragen die Aludinger ja scheinbar nicht 

Wobei, dann is mit Tuning schon vorbei. Scheiben getönt, kleiner Heckspoiler montiert, Bremssättel gemacht und Felgen... fast perfekt dann


----------



## Riverna (22. Februar 2018)

Das müssten 4NM bis 6NM sein.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Februar 2018)

Wie mein Kumpel immer sagt: mach halt mal fest.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. Februar 2018)

Ist allerdings nicht wirklich sicher 
(Hab schon ein paar Spezis gesehen mit gebrochenen Radschrauben bzw welche die einfach Locker waren.) Wenn man dafür n Gefühl hat ist es natürlich nicht so Wild ^^


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Februar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das müssten 4NM bis 6NM sein.



Tanke schön  Werd das denen dann mal sagen. Eigentlich sollte man als Reifenfuzzi das ja wissen 

PS: Warum hast du nur 7 Beiträge? Wurde Spam gelöscht


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2018)

Die Beiträge in der Rumpelkammer werden nicht mitgezählt.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Februar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man als Reifenfuzzi das ja wissen



Lol, glaubst wohl selber nicht 

Gestern meinte ein anderer Kumpel, dass die Werkstattfritzen auf den genialen Gedanken kamen die Schrauben (die an den Schläuchen) am Lenkgetriebe nachzuziehen... Ende vom Lied: zwei neue Hohlschrauben bitte.....


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. Februar 2018)

Demnächst gehts nach Island! Schön durch Schnee, Matsch, Eis und Schafe fahren 

Leider war nichts größeres als ein Dacia Duster 4x4 im Budget...Beim Landrover Discovery hat es mich ja schon in den Fingern gejuckt, aber der kostet gleich das dreifache.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2018)

Die letzten beiden Tage erstmal 400km mit nem Seat Ateca und Zylinderabschaltung gefahren.  Wer kauft sowas?
*KLACK**KLACK**KLACK**KLACK**KLACK**Ruckelruckel**Ruckelruckel**Ruckelruckel**Ruckelruckel**Ruckelruckel**KLACK**KLACK**KLACK**KLACK*

Hätte ich nicht gewusst das es die Zylinderabschaltung ist, hätte ich den direkt in die Werkstatt gegeben. Ich hab auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das zu deaktivieren. Bei jedem Lastwechsel(wirklich bei JEDEM lupfen des Gaspedals) klackert es aus dem Motorraum und ruckelt bei jedem Umschaltvorgang. Die Gaspedalstellung muss man auch bei jedem Umschalten direkt anpassen, weil die gleiche Drehmomentanforderung im 2-Zylinder-Modus als mehr gewertet wird und das Auto beschleunigt. Gibt man von 2500rpm im 2-zyl-mode Gas, ruckelt das Auto wie ein 6 Zylinder, der nur auf 5 Pötten läuft.

Vorallem kann das ja nicht gesund für den Motor sein, das er auf 100km ca. 800 mal umschaltet. Durchschnittsverbrauch war in Richtung 11Liter auf 100, also quasi wie immer. ...dabei läuft die Kiste nicht mal sonderlich schnell.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. Februar 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Demnächst gehts nach Island! [...]


Viel Spaß! 

Für mich gehts anfang Oktober nach Island.


----------



## Captn (23. Februar 2018)

Ich hab gestern mal bei BMW gefragt, ob sie noch eine Update CD für's Navi anbieten. Ist leider seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr zu erwerben (bei dem Alter auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich), aber für läppische ~60€ könnte ich mir das von denen einspielen lassen. 
Für eine Arbeit die mich 5min kostet, kann ich mir auch gleich eine gebrauchte CD für 20€ in der Bucht holen. Was auch traurig ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Teil mal nen Fünfer gekostet hat. Manchmal glaub ich's echt.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Februar 2018)

Wann hat es einen 5er gekostet? Die Navi-DVDs haben bei BMW immer im die 120€ bis 150€ rum gekostet.
Rüste doch auf MK4 um, ist Plug-n-play, wenn Du nicht gerade einen MK1 drin hast. Da kriegst noch Updates dafür, so viel ich weiß. Zumindest habe ich eine von 01/2017 im 7er drin.


----------



## Captn (23. Februar 2018)

Mein Problem ist, dass der Vorbesitzer ein MK4 nachgerüstet hat und dabei eines der üblichen Probleme aufgetreten ist: Die Tasten INFO und SELECT sind ohne Funktion. Das kannst aber beheben wenn du auf die V22 downgrades und dann wieder die letzte Version V32 aufspielst. Die Navigation V32 hat halt beide Versionen drauf. Einmal die letzte für den MK3 und dann die letzte für den MK4. Aber die wird nimmer angeboten. 
Navi DVD ist noch von 2015. Die reicht für Berlin. Da erkennt er immerhin im Gegensatz zum 5er das umgebaute Autobahnkreuz vor der Tür und will mich nicht in eine Leitplanke führen. 

@Riverna 
Der Lancer schaut ganz gut aus, auch wenn ich den als Stufenheck eher präferiere. ^^


----------



## Zeiss (23. Februar 2018)

Achsooo, okay. Na die V32 kriegst doch zum Runterladen, die V22 ebenfalls, dürfte jetzt nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Captn (23. Februar 2018)

Da ich mich damit vorher nie befasst habe, weiß ich halt wenig um die Seriösität der Seiten. Nicht, dass ich mir nachher das Navi zerschieße. Hab erstmal bei meinem Vater gefragt, ob die von BMW die CD gegebenenfalls geliehen bekommen. Das wäre ja dann nen Klacks.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> @Riverna
> Der Lancer schaut ganz gut aus, auch wenn ich den als Stufenheck eher präferiere. ^^



Danke, hab eigentlich auch immer die Limo bevorzugt. Jedoch sieht die im fast Serienzustand deutlich schrecklicher aus als der Sportback. Finde die Limo sieht erst wirklich gut aus wenn er in die Evo Optik Richtung geht, aber Evo Optik ohne Evo Leistung finde ich dann irgendwie ziemlich banane. Ausserdem hat die Kohle nicht für die Limo gereicht, kostet locker mal 2k mehr.


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2018)

Hab ne kurze Frage auf die ich keine Antwort finde. 
In meinem Justy G3X stelle ich die Uhr des Boardcomputers per Radio ein.
Wenn ich nun das originale Radio durch eines von einem Dritthersteller ersetze, wie stelle ich dann die Uhr ein


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hab ne kurze Frage auf die ich keine Antwort finde.
> In meinem Justy G3X stelle ich die Uhr des Boardcomputers per Radio ein.
> Wenn ich nun das originale Radio durch eines von einem Dritthersteller ersetze, wie stelle ich dann die Uhr ein


Das ist jetzt ärgerlich.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2018)

Ist das denn tatsächlich nur ein Radio und nicht das Auto-weite MMI? (Also bist du dir sicher dass du da nicht noch mehr einstellen kannst als nur die Uhr?)


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2018)

Eigentlich sollte es schon nur Radio sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (24. Februar 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Danke, hab eigentlich auch immer die Limo bevorzugt. Jedoch sieht die im fast Serienzustand deutlich schrecklicher aus als der Sportback. Finde die Limo sieht erst wirklich gut aus wenn er in die Evo Optik Richtung geht, aber Evo Optik ohne Evo Leistung finde ich dann irgendwie ziemlich banane. Ausserdem hat die Kohle nicht für die Limo gereicht, kostet locker mal 2k mehr.



Hierzulande sieht man auch ziemlich selten mal ne Limo. Als der gerade aktuell war, hat man interessanterweise gerade bei uns im Raum viele Sportsback fahren sehen. Und oft saßen Rentner am Steuer. 
Aber hast schon recht. Man steckt dann nur jede Menge Geld rein, damit er ausssieht wie ein EVO und am Ende fährt er immer noch net schneller. Dann lieber so.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Tage erstmal 400km mit nem Seat Ateca und Zylinderabschaltung gefahren.  Wer kauft sowas?
> *KLACK**KLACK**KLACK**KLACK**KLACK**Ruckelruckel**Ruckelruckel**Ruckelruckel**Ruckelruckel**Ruckelruckel**KLACK**KLACK**KLACK**KLACK*
> 
> Hätte ich nicht gewusst das es die Zylinderabschaltung ist, hätte ich den direkt in die Werkstatt gegeben. Ich hab auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das zu deaktivieren. Bei jedem Lastwechsel(wirklich bei JEDEM lupfen des Gaspedals) klackert es aus dem Motorraum und ruckelt bei jedem Umschaltvorgang. Die Gaspedalstellung muss man auch bei jedem Umschalten direkt anpassen, weil die gleiche Drehmomentanforderung im 2-Zylinder-Modus als mehr gewertet wird und das Auto beschleunigt. Gibt man von 2500rpm im 2-zyl-mode Gas, ruckelt das Auto wie ein 6 Zylinder, der nur auf 5 Pötten läuft.
> ...



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Im Audi Q2 meiner Schwiegereltern merkt man davon gar nichts, wenn es nicht im Display stehen würde. 
Und der Verbrauch ist Hammer auf der Bahn, fährst mit ~4L bei 130kmh. 
Kann natürlich sein das der Audi wesentlich hochwertiger gedämmt ist und man deshalb nichts davon hört.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es schon nur Radio sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht tatsächlich aus wie ein normales DoppelDin Radio. Wobei: Wo ist das Display davon?
 Für so eine Modellspezifische Frage wirst du dich wohl in einem dazu passenden Forum umsehen müssen.


----------



## taks (24. Februar 2018)

Neues Radio ist drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




in nem Monat werd ich merken ob sich die Uhr auch mit dem umstellen lässt ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Februar 2018)

Im Urlaub hatten wir nen 5,3 V8 Yukon, da hat man auch nichts von der Abschaltung gemerkt, musste man immer aufs Display gucken. 
Für nen kleinen Zwischenspurt war der Motor zumindest schneller wach als die Automatik. 

4 Liter bei 130kmh ist ja wirklich ein Traumwert. Wie viel dreht der dabei?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Februar 2018)

Ist ja auch schlicht technisch sinnvoll erst den Motor auf volle Pötte zu bringen und erst danach unter Umständen noch runter zu schalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Februar 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und der Verbrauch ist Hammer auf der Bahn, fährst mit ~4L bei 130kmh.


Woher hast du den wert? Wenn der aus der mufu-anzeige kommt, dann kannst du sehr wahrscheinlich noch 1L drauf rechen. (zwar immer noch gut, aber nicht sooooo gut) Meine liegt ja, über die tankfüllung, auch gut 0,7 bis 0,8L/100km daneben, wobei es im sommer eher 0,6L sind. (ich bin mit schätzen über die tankanzeige wirklich genauer!)


tsd560ti schrieb:


> 4 Liter bei 130kmh ist ja wirklich ein Traumwert. Wie viel dreht der dabei?


Also wenn die im flachen umfeld von berlin wohnen, ist es aber nur noch ein 3/4 traum. Da kann das system ja durchaus optimal arbeieten. Bei mir dagegen wird man wohl keine chance haben. Hier geht es fast ständig die hügel entweder rauf oder eben runter und wenn es mal eben dahin geht, vermeldet meine multifunktions-anzeige auch mal 5L/100km im momentan-verbrauch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2018)

Mufu ja, aber ich glaube dem Wert schon. 
Selbst 5l sind für ein SUV top (Benziner wohlgemerkt). 
Und ja Flachland, aber trotzdem guter Wert für ein SUV. Da habe ich mit meinem A3 (ebenfalls 1.4 tfsi aber ohne Zylinderabschaltung) einen deutlich höheren Spritverbrauch. Da zeigt die Mufu deutlich mehr an (7-8L).


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Neues Radio ist drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beim Kumpel ist das gleiche Radio schon 2 mal kaputt gegangen.  Immer alle Endstufen gleichzeitig durchgebrannt, also auch nicht mehr reparabel.   Nun ist nen anderes drin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Februar 2018)

4l bei konstant 130km/h ist mit einem normalen Auto nicht zu schaffen, erst recht nicht mit einem Benziner.
Bei einem ACT Benziner mag das bei um 80km/h hinkommen.


----------



## taks (25. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Beim Kumpel ist das gleiche Radio schon 2 mal kaputt gegangen.  Immer alle Endstufen gleichzeitig durchgebrannt, also auch nicht mehr reparabel.   Nun ist nen anderes drin.



Hört sich ned gut an 
Meines bekommt viel Frischluft, vielleicht hälts dann länger ^^


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2018)

War ich heute bei Mitsubishi wegen einem Antriebswellen-Gelenk Radseitig für den Lancer. Weil um Zubehör scheint es das nicht zu geben... Mitsubishi sagt das es für so alte Autos (BJ2009) keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt. Finde das irgendwie eine schwache Leistung für ein Fahrzeug das keine 10 Jahre alt ist, die Ersatzteilversorgung einzustellen. Bei Subaru habe ich bisher für meinen 7 Jahre älteren Impreza bisher immer alles bekommen und selbst für meinen gut 26 Jahre alten Nissan habe ich bis auf ein paar wenige Teile auch bisher alles geliefert bekommen. Das kann doch nicht wirklich im Sinne des Erfinders sein...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2018)

Minimal geforderte Ersatzteillieferungen welche ich Mal gesehen habe waren 8Jahre. Und da ist er halt drüber.
Ist aber natürlich die Frage ob vielleicht nur Mitsubishi Deutschland keine Teile vorhält und es in Japan noch welche gibt.


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2018)

Mitsubishi in Japan wird sowas sicherlich haben. Aber Lieferzeiten sind dann auch recht lange und die kleine braucht das Auto eigentlich lieber heute als morgen wieder. Finde auch komisch das es das Aussengelenk laut Mitsubishi nicht einzeln geben würde und nur die Antriebswelle im ganzen. Niemand tauscht doch eine Antriebswelle aus weil die Manchette defekt ist... komisches Verfahren bei dem Verein. Hab jetzt über KFZ Teile mal ein neues Gelenk gekauft, soll jedoch für ein Automatikgetriebe sein. Mal sehen ob es trotzdem passt...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2018)

Sind nicht sogar gewisse Fristen gesetzlich vorgeschrieben?

Das ist nicht nur schwach, sondern eigentlich ein Fall für die “Auszeichnung des bescheidensten Autoherstellers“.

Einzig, wenn wegen der Katastrophe in Fukushima 2011 da die Teile nicht mehr da sind, kann ich da minimal Verständnis für aufbringen.

Trotzdem, eigentlich ist das zu jung, für sowas.
Bei Daimler bekommst du teilweise für 60 Jahre alte Autos Teile.


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2018)

Das man von Japanern nicht eine so gute Teileversorgung wie Mercedes, VW, Opel oder BMW erwarten kann habe ich natürlich erwartet. Gerade weil es ja quasi doch irgendwo alles Import Fahrzeuge sind... aber so eine kurze Zeit finde ich wirklich beschämend. Hoffentlich passen die Gelenke sonst muss ich mich doch mal mit Mistubishi Japan auseinander setzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Februar 2018)

Das ist schon mal echt ärgerlich, verstehe ich voll.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Februar 2018)

Haben sie den Ar*** offen??? Das ist krass oder krank... Ich glaube, es wäre mein letztes Auto von diesem Hersteller, sowas geht überhaupt nicht!


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Februar 2018)

Wenn du anrufst musst du diese Symbole möglichst gut beschreiben: 私はドライブシャフトが必要です

Vielleicht bekommst du dann ja ne neue Antriebswelle.


----------



## Riverna (26. Februar 2018)

Ok cool.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Haben sie den Ar*** offen??? Das ist krass oder krank... Ich glaube, es wäre mein letztes Auto von diesem Hersteller, sowas geht überhaupt nicht!



Ich persönlich konnte Mitsubishi noch nie wirklich was abgewinnen, gefallen mir zum Teil optisch zwar recht gut. Aber hatte zu der Marke nie eine Bindung und dies wird sich vermutlich auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. Februar 2018)

Noch keine Sprüche zum Diesel-Urteil?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre nur Benziner.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Februar 2018)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Noch keine Sprüche zum Diesel-Urteil?



Was soll man dazu sagen? Es ist einfach nur dumm und wird nichts bringen, zumindest nichts für die Umwelt.

Viel übler finde ich, dass dieses Drecksverein DUH von unserer Regierung finanziert wird und so viel Macht hat, abartig. Sowas geht wirklich nur in Deutschland.

Und viel lächerlicher ist es auch noch, dass man versucht BMW an Bein zu pissen, wegen den 11700 Fahrzeugen (M550d und 750d), die sie zurückgerufen haben... das ist sowas von lächerlich. Und dann noch so ein Kommentar "die schützende Hand aus Berlin ist weg". Merken die es eigentlich noch??? Auch der Artikel auf Spiegel ist einfach nur reißerisch geschrieben und einfach nur Hetze... und natürlich ist (mal wieder!!!) die DUH mit dem Resch an der Spitze im Spiel (DUH hat gemessen... jö, haben sie, nur was?). Ein Schelm, der böses denkt...


----------



## shadie (28. Februar 2018)

Mein Swift MZ BJ2008 hat mich heute etwas "schockiert" (weil der noch nie was hatte außer mal ne leere Batterie)

Wir hatten heute morgen -17°C in Hamburg
Swift gestartet und ich hatte abhängig von der Drehzahl ein Surren.
Motor aus und wieder an gemacht / das Surren wurde leiser.

Motor aus und Öl kontrolliert, ist noch genug drinnen etwas über der untersten Kerbe, werde heute mal was nachkippen.

Motor an gemacht / alles wieder gut  

Hattet Ihr so was ähnliches schon mal und was kann das denn sein?

Der kleine hat mittlerweile 92.000 runter und muss demnächst ohnehin in die Inspektion.

Der Riemen für die Lichtmaschine wird dabei wohl gewechselt.
Keilriemen nicht weil er ne Steuerkette hat.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Noch keine Sprüche zum Diesel-Urteil?



meine angehenden Schwiegereltern fahren einen T5, der gibt so langsam aber sicher auf.
Deshalb haben die letztes Jahr den neuen VW bus bestellt, glaueb schon im November.
Joaaa seit Dezember Auslieferungsstopp bei VW weil die wohl Ihre Abgasnormen nicht erfüllen konnten.

Weil sie den T5 mit in Zahlung geben müssen Sie den jetzt noch weiter fahren.
Hatten vor kurzem eine Inspektion + Tüv die nicht hätte sein müssen wenn der neue pünktlich gekommen wäre

Und seit dem Wochenende springt er nicht mehr an weil die Batterie tot ist, also auch noch eine neue Batterie kaufen.


Dabei ist das neue Auto schon seit Monaten bestellt und wird nur zurück gehalten seitens VW...

Mega ärgerlich das alles.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur Benziner.


Dito! 

Ich bin bisher nur zwei Dieselautos gefahren: Audi A3 Sportback 1.9 TDI 105PS in der Fahrschule und in der Ausbildung ein VW Caddy mit 60PS als Firmenwagen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2018)

Riemen von der LiMa ist eher ein quietschen als ein Surren. Was man bei meinem die letzten Tage extrem gemerkt hat ist das Aufwärmen der Automatik. Die ersten 5Minuten wird erst bei 3k geschaltet und nie überbrückt.
Sehr lustig ist auch die Eigenschaft des Boardcomputers bei unter -5°C keine Frostwarnung mehr zu zeigen.


----------



## shadie (28. Februar 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Riemen von der LiMa ist eher ein quietschen als ein Surren. Was man bei meinem die letzten Tage extrem gemerkt hat ist das Aufwärmen der Automatik. Die ersten 5Minuten wird erst bei 3k geschaltet und nie überbrückt.
> Sehr lustig ist auch die Eigenschaft des Boardcomputers bei unter -5°C keine Frostwarnung mehr zu zeigen.



Das Quietschen habe ich hin und wieder auch aber da war ich bereits in der Werkstatt / das hat er stellenweise bei bereits 60.000 gehabt / 
Die Riemen sind wohl nicht so hochwertig und werden sehr hart.
Dadurch rutscht der durch.

Das Surren ist allerdings neu, mal sehen ob er das nachher auch wieder macht.


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2018)

-17°C ist eben nicht gerade der Bereich wofür die Autos ausgelegt sind ^^


----------



## Zeiss (28. Februar 2018)

Deswegen finden die Wintererprobungen in Schweden statt


----------



## shadie (28. Februar 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Deswegen finden die Wintererprobungen in Schweden statt



Auch die von Suzuki ? 

Bin mal gespannt ob meine Bandit 650 anspringt wenn ich Sie am Wochenende aus der Garage hole.


----------



## taks (28. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Auch die von Suzuki ?



Die gehen für die Wintererprobung in die Karibik ^^


----------



## Kusanar (28. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> -17°C ist eben nicht gerade der Bereich wofür die Autos ausgelegt sind ^^



Also mein alter Ford Mondeo MK2 hatte auch bei -22°C noch keine Probleme. Durfte sogar einem Volvo Starthilfe geben und aus dem Schnee ziehen  Gott hab ihn Selig, der fährt sicher noch irgendwo rum...


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Februar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> -17°C ist eben nicht gerade der Bereich wofür die Autos ausgelegt sind ^^




Unfug, wirklich interessant wird es erst jenseits der  -20°C und selbst dort werden Autos verkauft und gefahren, man ändert da aber entsprechende Teile ab oder baut ein Heizelement mehr ein. 

Wenn auf unseren Straßen Autos bei unter -10°C liegen bleiben sind das zu 99% Anwenderfehler oder Folgeerscheinungen  der vom Anwender ignorierten Probleme.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Februar 2018)

Hört bloss auf mit Winter  Unser Benziner hat mal im Skiurlaub bei -18° nicht mehr gestartet. Nur noch Fehler dass das Kühlmittel alle wäre. Also haben wir den 3 Zylinder TDI meiner Eltern genommen. Gestartet und lief 1A. Die Geräuschkulisse erinnerte sogar an einen halben Porsche  3 Zylinder PD-Diesel  bei -18 Grad klingt abartig 
Mein E-Auto hatte heute bei -14 Grad keine Probleme. Via App kurz vorgeheizt und los gefahren. Am Anfang zwar ne Leistungsbegrenzung bei rund 300kW aber nach paar km gings


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Februar 2018)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Noch keine Sprüche zum Diesel-Urteil?



Bullshit, wie die ganze Diesel-Diskussion.
Mehr gibts da denke ich nicht drüber zu verlieren.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hört bloss auf mit Winter  Unser Benziner hat mal im Skiurlaub bei -18° nicht mehr gestartet. Nur noch Fehler dass das Kühlmittel alle wäre.


Was wiederum für fehlenden Frostschutz im Kühlmittel spricht und nicht für eine Benziner-Eigenschaft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2018)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Noch keine Sprüche zum Diesel-Urteil?


Auf der main gab es eine news dazu und im dazu gehörigen thread wirst du auch fündig.
Und ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Wenn man mich an einer stelle deutschlands nicht haben will, dann komme ich da auch nicht hin. (wobei ich einen eu6-diesel fahre) Ich kann ja letztlich selbst entscheiden, wo ich mein geld aus gebe und was ich mal sehen will. 
Ich bin deswegen auch nie mit meinem alten eu3-passat in die leipziger umweltzone gefahren. Allerdings habe ich da schon alte W50 mit H-kennzeichen heraus fahren sehen... mit entsprechender ruß-fahne... 


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Mein E-Auto hatte heute bei -14 Grad keine Probleme. Via App kurz vorgeheizt und los gefahren. Am Anfang zwar ne Leistungsbegrenzung bei rund 300kW aber nach paar km gings


Das verhalten hätte ich jetzt aber vermutet und du hast es ja nun bestätigt. 
Die litium-akkus haben bei kälte nunmal keine lust energie ab zu geben, werden durch das entladen aber warm. Da geht es den akku-autos wie den akku-schraubern. Wenn du das nicht willst, dann solltest du dir einen NiCd-akku als zweit-akku für den winter zulegen. Die haben keine probleme mit minus-graden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute morgen -17°C in Hamburg
> Swift gestartet und ich hatte abhängig von der Drehzahl ein Surren.
> Motor aus und wieder an gemacht / das Surren wurde leiser.


Solange keine Lampe angeht und das Geräusch im warmen Zustand wieder weg ist würde ich mir da keinen Kopf drum machen. Autos machen bei Kälte alle möglichen Geräusche. Das sind nur Komfortprobleme und kein wirklichen Probleme.


----------



## Riverna (28. Februar 2018)

Bisher ist der Lexus auch morgends angesprungen und das obwohl die Batterie sicherlich nicht mehr die beste ist. Hab aber keine Lust die Batterie zu tauschen, weil ich dann wieder ewig die WFS anlernen muss. Das dauert teilweise 30 Minuten und danach ist die neue Batterie dann auch leer. 

Heute kam die neue (gebrauchte) Antriebswelle für den Lancer, sitzt, passt, wackelt (nicht) und läuft. Endlich ist die Karre wieder von der Bühne, dachte schon der fährt gar nicht mehr von alleine da runter. Ging am Ende dann auch ohne Hilfe von Mitsubushi. Ein freundlicher Ebay Teilehändler hatte noch eine gebrauchte mit neuen Manchetten. Hab jetzt die alte Welle aufgearbeitet, neues Gelenk und Manchetten verbaut und sie auf Reserve gelegt. Man weiß ja nie wie die Ersaztteilbeschaffung bei so einem urururalten Auto in 1 bis 2 Jahren ist.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2018)

Wie wäre es mit Batterien und oder Ladegerät parallel schalten beim Wechsel? Dann wird die Versorgung überhaupt nicht unterbrochen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2018)

Das muss man auch bei manchen Einsatzfahrzeugen oder Taxis machen. Wenn man das macht aber auf jeden Fall mit ner kleinen Sicherung dazwischen oder mit Ladegerät.


----------



## ForceOne (1. März 2018)

Kann jemand eine Nachrüst-Mittelarmlehne für einen Ford Fiesta empfehlen?


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2018)

Wenn es das OEM-Seitig gab: Sitz mit Lehne vom Schrotter besorgen.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2018)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Noch keine Sprüche zum Diesel-Urteil?



Das ganze ist halt absoluter Mumpitz und wird gar nichts ändern. Man muss sich ja nur mal das Vorgehen der DUH "reinziehen". Da wird man mit Fakten konfrontiert und will immer noch nicht aufhören Bullshit von sich zu geben (Beispiel 320d von BMW). Aber was will man von einem Verein, der sich größtenteils durch fragwürdiges Sponsoring und Abmahnungen finanziert auch erwarten. Gerade die Aktion in Hamburg ist so lächerlich, dass man gar nicht mehr darüber lachen kann. Ab April will man erste Verbotszonen für Diesel errichten und die Schiffe im Hafen interessiert keine Sau. Das ganze ist doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen und durch ideologisches Gelaber völlig außer Kontrolle geraten. Mit wohl überlegten Ampelschaltungen würde man mehr erreichen...
Letztendlich kann einen ja auch keiner daran hindern mit einem 30 Jahre alten Diesel mit H-Zulassung in die Innenstadt zu fahren.


----------



## taks (1. März 2018)

Irgendwo hab ich ein Interview mit glaub dem Polizeisprecher von Hamburg  mitbekommen.
Der hat gesagt, dass sie keine Leute haben um den Spass zu kontrollieren. 
Also wer soll dann die Bussen ausstellen ^^


----------



## Captn (1. März 2018)

Eben, in Berlin hat man das selbe Spiel. Parke ich irgendwo, wo man nicht kontrolliert, weil es nichts kostet, schaut auch niemand nach der Plakette. Die Polizei ist ja ohnehin kaputtgespart. Für einen Bezirk hat man dann sage und schreibe zwei Streifen und die sind oft genug anderweitig beschäftigt.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2018)

Bei uns kontrolliert sowas eher das Ordnungsamt. Die Polizei hält hier kaum an nem Parkplatz an und guckt nach Plaketten.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2018)

Wurde eigentlich überhaupt schon einmal ein Bußgeld wegen falscher Plakette verhängt?
Mit schwarzer (Pseudo-)Plakette durch Grün-Zonen zu fahren hat uns jedenfalls nie Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2018)

Wir hatten das letztens erst mit dem Phaeton meiner Mutter, weil die Plakette nicht drin hing. Kostet dann 10 oder 15€. Jetzt liegt sie halt vor der Scheibe auf dem Amaturenbrett. Ich habe meine auch nur reingelegt, weil mich das abmachen der alten schon ziemlich gestört hat.

@keinnick

Ja genau, nur wann fährt das Ordnungsamt schon durch ein Parkhaus oder eine Wohngegend, wo keine Parkgebühren fällig werden? ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2018)

Außerdem ist dem Fahrzeug nicht an zu sehen ob es berechtigt ist oder nicht.

Dazu kommt, das Hamburg da mit dem Zusatz Anlieger frei arbeiten will; bedeutet so viel wie, wenn da ein Zigarettenautomat steht, kann ich da rein fahren. Ich habe dann ja ein Anliegen, dass ich dort durchführen will, zufällig merke ich dann, dass ich mein Geld vergessen habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Außerdem ist dem Fahrzeug nicht an zu sehen ob es berechtigt ist oder nicht.


Bei vielen Autos kann man von außen die Fahrgestellnummer sehen.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2018)

Die kannst du ja abdecken. Beim E38 siehst du ja nicht mal, wenn du Ahnung hättest, ob es nun ein Benziner oder Diesel ist, weil die typischen Endtöpfe alle nachgerüstet sind. Der Benziner hat da serienmäßig genauso nach unten gerichtete Rohre. Da könnte man, wie bei vielen Fahrzeugen auch, einfach ne grüne Plakette reinhängen und gut ist. Doof ist nur, wenn hinter dir das Ordnungsamt fährt. Das riecht man dann nämlich.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ja genau, nur wann fährt das Ordnungsamt schon durch ein Parkhaus oder eine Wohngegend, wo keine Parkgebühren fällig werden? ^^


Ja, da hast Du Recht. 



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das Hamburg da mit dem Zusatz Anlieger frei arbeiten will; bedeutet so viel wie, wenn da ein Zigarettenautomat steht, kann ich da rein fahren. Ich habe dann ja ein Anliegen, dass ich dort durchführen will, zufällig merke ich dann, dass ich mein Geld vergessen habe.


Dann definierst Du "Anlieger" aber anders als der Gesetzgeber.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2018)

Nein, dass war ein Verkehrsanwalt, der genau so auf Vox aussagen traf und das mit entsprechenden Schreiben belegen konnte; Verfahren wurde eingestellt.
Das Thema Anlieger ist eben nicht gleichbedeutend mit Anwohner.

Es wird sicherlich bei ein paar Straßen helfen, den verkehr leicht zu reduzieren, und ich persönlich finde es eher moralisch verwerflich, das Schild zu ignorieren, aber das hat mit der Rechtslage ja immer wenig gemein 
Es geht am ende in die gleiche Richtung, wie Aussagen, die eben Aussagen, dass diese Diesel-Einfahrverbote wenig bis nichts bringen werden.
Klar, es wird sicherlich ein messbarer Vorteil in der NOx Konzentration nachgewiesen werden, wodurch der erreicht wird ist aber nicht zwingen nachweisbar sein.

Wir spalten uns in D die Haare wegen so nem Lullefut und an der Grenze zu un in F stehen Atomkraftwerke, die wir lieber auf dem Mond sähen. 
Ich will ja nicht mal absprechen, dass wir was gegen die Luftverschmutzung der Städte tun müssen, aber da ist das reine "Diesel bleiben draußen"  nur ein tropfen auf den heißen Stein und eigentlich blödsinnig.
Städte müssten eher generell die Frage klären, ob Individualverkehr innerstädtisch überhaupt Zeitgemäß und nötig ist.
So würde sich auch kein Diesel oder benzinerfahrer benachteiligt sehen. Da geht es dann tatsächlich mal um Wohnqualität usw.

Mir gehts am ende zu 98% eh am Allerwertesten vorbei, ich Wohne da nicht und in Großstädten fahre ich nicht mit meinem Auto rum. Da hab ich keinen Klemmer mit, ÖPNV zu nutzen, wenn eh alle 5 Minuten ne Straßenbahn, n Bus, ... fährt.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nein, dass war ein Verkehrsanwalt, der genau so auf Vox aussagen traf und das mit entsprechenden Schreiben belegen konnte; Verfahren wurde eingestellt.
> Das Thema Anlieger ist eben nicht gleichbedeutend mit Anwohner.



Das sagte ich auch nicht. 



> Es werden diejenigen Verkehrsteilnehmer vom Anliegerbegriff erfasst, die Eigentümer oder Nutzungsberechtigte eines Grundstücks sind, welches an der Straße „anliegt“. Die Anliegereigenschaft wird dabei durch rechtliche Beziehungen zu den an den gesperrten Straßen anliegenden (bebauten oder unbebauten) Grundstücken oder den auf ihnen errichteten Anlagen bestimmt.[SUP][4][/SUP] Das Bayerische Oberste Landesgericht führt dazu aus:„Anlieger sind Personen „_[…], die mit Bewohnern oder Grundstückseigentümern in eine Beziehung treten wollen. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob diese Beziehung zustande kommt; die Absicht ist ausreichend. Erkennt der Anlieger bei Vorbeifahrt am betreffenden Grundstück (was auch eine Baustelle mit Bauarbeitern sein kann), dass der Gesuchte nicht erreichbar ist, kann er ohne anzuhalten weiterfahren und bleibt Anlieger. Selbst unerwünschte Besucher eines Anliegers sind zum Einfahren berechtigt.“_“[SUP][5][/SUP]​


Der Zigarettenautomat macht Dich damit eben nicht zum "Anlieger". Sonst sage ich demnächst einfach auch: "Ich habe ein Anliegen. Mein Anliegen ist es, hier lang zu fahren." Das führt das Ganze ja ad absurdum und man kann es sich gleich sparen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2018)

Doch, da der Betrieb dort vor Ort ja eben lokalisiert ist. Ich komme dort nur hin, wenn ich über diese Straße fahre. Meine Lieblingssorte gibt es eben nur in diesem Automaten, ...
An der Stelle wird das gericht ein Problem haben, dem Durchfahrenden das Anliegen ab zu sprechen. Der Grund dafür ist der vor dem [4] stehende Teilsatz bzgl. Anlagen.


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2018)

Naja, dass es Deine Lieblingssorte nur an dem Automaten gibt, das glaube ich (oder das Gericht) nicht. Aber ich gebe mich geschlagen.  Wird hier sonst ohnehin ziemlich OT.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2018)

Mist, du wusstest, das ich Nichtraucher bin, wa?


----------



## worco (1. März 2018)

Ich hatte heute mal ne Warnung das auf einen Schlag das Kuehlmittel bei 126grad war, bin kurz rechts ran, aus und an, dann gings wieder. War wohl das thermostat eingefroren.
Auf meine  VW California warte ich gerade auch wegen dem Auslieferungsstop


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mist, du wusstest, das ich Nichtraucher bin, wa?


Haha, nein.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2018)

Grüne Plakette?
Liegt im Handschuhfach, hab ich noch nie gebraucht und ich fahr desöfteren in Umweltzonen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2018)

Ich klebe mir das Olle Ding auch nicht an die Scheibe und bin regelmäßig in Berlin in Umweltzonen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2018)

Schweizer Plakette, Österreichische Plakette und Umweltplakette hab ich die letzten paar Monate gebraucht. Eine davon einzusparen macht da auch keinen Unterschied mehr (und da die Alpenweltler per Kamera checken können die unmöglich weg bleiben).


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute mal ne Warnung das auf einen Schlag das Kuehlmittel bei 126grad war, bin kurz rechts ran, aus und an, dann gings wieder. War wohl das thermostat eingefroren.
> Auf meine  VW California warte ich gerade auch wegen dem Auslieferungsstop


Wie soll ein Thermostat bei 120° Kühlmittel einfrieren?  Das war eher ein Sensorfehler oder Kontaktfehler.


----------



## Kusanar (2. März 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Schweizer Plakette, Österreichische Plakette und Umweltplakette hab ich die letzten paar Monate gebraucht. Eine davon einzusparen macht da auch keinen Unterschied mehr (und da die Alpenweltler per Kamera checken können die unmöglich weg bleiben).



Seit diesem Jahr gibt es in Ö die digitale Vignette. Kein blöder Kleber mehr auf der Scheibe


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2018)

Funktioniert die über Blockchain und wie ist grade der Preis? Gibt es dafür schon ASICs?


----------



## taks (2. März 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Seit diesem Jahr gibt es in Ö die digitale Vignette. Kein blöder Kleber mehr auf der Scheibe



Hört sich interessant an. Dann muss man ned immer zur nächsten Tankstelle springen und eine 10Tage Vignette kaufen ^^


edit: zu Früh gefreut ...


> Als Konsument können Sie die Digitale Vignette bzw. die Digitale Streckenmaut-Jahreskarte frühestens 18 Tage nach Ihrem Kauf nutzen


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2018)

Oha, was dauert denn daran 18 Tage, um so ein Kennzeichen und den Zeitraum in eine Datenbank zu übernehmen? Das sollte doch problemlos "live" umzusetzen sein.


----------



## XE85 (2. März 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Oha, was dauert denn daran 18 Tage, um so ein Kennzeichen und den Zeitraum in eine Datenbank zu übernehmen? Das sollte doch problemlos "live" umzusetzen sein.



Das hat nichts damit zu tun das es so lange dauern würde das Kennzeichen zu übernehmen, sondern mit dem online Rückgabrecht. Jede im internet gekaufte "Ware" muss vom Verkäufer 14 Tage lang zurück genommen werden - und das gilt auch für die Vingette. Zudem ist es möglich per Postweg vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten, wofür 3 Tage veranschlagt werden. Dadurch kommt es dazu das die Vingette erst am 18. Tag nach dem Kauf gültig ist.

Ist blöd, lässt sich aber aufgrund der (EU-)Gesetzeslage nicht anders lösen.


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2018)

Ah ok, danke. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.

Edit: Hier steht es auch Konsumentenschutz beim Kauf einer Digitalen Vignette War wohl zu blind.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2018)

Warum kann ich dann mein Busticket per App buchen und per Paypal bezahlen und eine Minute später in den Bus steigen?


----------



## taks (2. März 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum kann ich dann mein Busticket per App buchen und per Paypal bezahlen und eine Minute später in den Bus steigen?



Vielleicht ist die Busfahrt als Dienstleistung anders behandelt als eine Vignette?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2018)

Exakt da wird tatsächlich ein großer Unterschied gemacht, zwischen Waren und Dienstleistungen.

Lustig wirds, wenn du den Käuferschutz nutzt, weil der Bus ja nicht pünktlich war


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2018)

Nur steht in der Erklärung ja genau:


> Konsumentenschutz können Kundinnen und Kunden innerhalb von 14 Tagen vom Online-Kauf eines Produktes *oder einer Dienstleistung* zurücktreten


.
Wobei auch nicht weiß ob ein Straßennutzungsrecht eine Ware oder eine Dienstleistung ist.


----------



## worco (2. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Thermostat bei 120° Kühlmittel einfrieren?  Das war eher ein Sensorfehler oder Kontaktfehler.



Ka, vllt war Einfrieren der falshce Begriff und es war verklemmt.
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das thermostat am Motor sitzt oder am Kühler, das könnte beim Heck-Motor schon einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2018)

Das Thermostat sitzt niemals im Kühler. Dann wär der Motor sofort kaputt.  ...bzw wenn du dein Thermostat im Kühler findest ist auch irgendwas schief gelaufen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. März 2018)

Gerade im Luxx gepostet worden.

YouTube


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2018)

Für mich jetzt nix besonderes. Der ist moderator bei Radio PSR und macht öfters dererlei videos​


----------



## Kuhprah (2. März 2018)

Die Autobahnvignette kannst auch als Gewerbetreibender online kaufen. Musst nur nen Firmennamen etc. eintragen und fertig. Keine anderen Nummer und die Vignette is sofort gültig. Mach ich auch immer so. Da ich eine PV Anlage hab und daraus minimalen Ertrag (so paar € im Monat) hab bin ich ja quasi ne Firma


----------



## keinnick (2. März 2018)

Als Gewerbetreibender bist Du ja auch kein Konsument im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzgesetzes. Insofern fällt dann auch diese Regelung weg.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. März 2018)

Nur hab ich gar keine Firma..  Is mir auch egal, wenn ich spontan wo hin will dann buche ich die Vignette so. Solang die ihr Geld bekommen is das egal. Oder denkst du dass die dich von der Bahn ziehen um das zu kontrollieren?


----------



## masterX244 (3. März 2018)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts damit zu tun das es so lange dauern würde das Kennzeichen zu übernehmen, sondern mit dem online Rückgabrecht. Jede im internet gekaufte "Ware" muss vom Verkäufer 14 Tage lang zurück genommen werden - und das gilt auch für die Vingette. Zudem ist es möglich per Postweg vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten, wofür 3 Tage veranschlagt werden. Dadurch kommt es dazu das die Vingette erst am 18. Tag nach dem Kauf gültig ist.
> 
> Ist blöd, lässt sich aber aufgrund der (EU-)Gesetzeslage nicht anders lösen.



Warum können die es nicht wie Steam lösen? Steam bietet den Download doch auch sofort an nachdem man angehakt hat dass man auf das Rückgaberecht verzichtet


----------



## XE85 (3. März 2018)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Warum können die es nicht wie Steam lösen?



Da fragst du den falschen. Ich würde mir auch eine sofortige Gültigkeit wünschen.


BTW: Der Jaguar I-Pace gefällt mir echt gut, vor allem innen. 400PS und 480km Reichweite im neuen WLTP hört sich auch gut an, damit liegt er in der Praxis wohl über meinem Model S, welches ebenfalls 480km erreich, aber halt im praxisfernen NEFZ.


----------



## fatlace (3. März 2018)

Saison geht los hab ich gehört



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. März 2018)

Sehr stimmig mit den Superturismo LM und farbigen LugNuts


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2018)

Das Auto gefällt mir auch. Wäre mir aber zu tief. Für mich sieht es irgendwie nicht "stimmig" aus, wenn die Räder so weit in den Radhäusern verschwinden. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2018)

Also hier wäre man mit der Tiefe heute als Schneepflug tätig gewesen.


----------



## fatlace (3. März 2018)

Danke 
Der wird bei Schnee sowieso nicht bewegt, von daher passt das
wie man sieht, ist hier auh nicht viel mit schnee


----------



## Kuhprah (3. März 2018)

XE85 schrieb:


> BTW: Der Jaguar I-Pace gefällt mir echt gut, vor allem innen. 400PS und 480km Reichweite im neuen WLTP hört sich auch gut an,



Ich bin mal gespannt wann der draussen is. Das gibt sicher mal ne Probefahrt. Denke im Sommer sollten die ersten da sein .  Aber auf die ganzen Reichweiten-Angaben etc. geb ich da jetzt mal gar nix, das is ja teilweise ne üblere Verarsche als beim Verbrauch von den Verpennern


----------



## Riverna (4. März 2018)

Mein Subaru hab ich gestern auch endlich aus dem Winterschlaf geholt, er muss jedoch noch bis April warten bevor er auf die Straße darf. Aber hab ihm gestern trotzdem mal etwas frische Luft gegönnt. Abends bin ich dann noch mit einem Kumpel auf das Markenoffene Treffen von Drehmoment in Ludwigshafen gefahren, macht auch ausserhalb der Saison viel Spaß. Waren einige wirklich schöne Autos da wie Golf 1, AC Cobra, Toyota Supra usw usw


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. März 2018)

Was wer wie wo Frühling? Ich glaub ich muss mir mal nen ALS einbauen, damit ich das Salz wieder runterbekomme.  Kratzen ist total nervig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (5. März 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nur hab ich gar keine Firma..  Is mir auch egal, wenn ich spontan wo hin will dann buche ich die Vignette so. Solang die ihr Geld bekommen is das egal. Oder denkst du dass die dich von der Bahn ziehen um das zu kontrollieren?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äh, jupp...  Und Überwachung mit Kennzeichenerkennung über Kameras ist auch im Gespräch bzw. teilweise schon im Betrieb.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. März 2018)

Ich meinte nicht die Vignette als solche. Sondern ob der Firmenkunde der gekauft hat auch der Firmenkunde ist der gezahlt hat und die Fahrt geschäftlich ist oder privat.  Solange das Kennzeichen mit einer getahlten Vignette kombiniert ist is der Rest egal.


----------



## Uwe64LE (5. März 2018)

Die Unterscheidung geht noch weiter. Bei dem angesprochenen Busticket handelt es sich nicht nur allgemein um eine Dienstleistung, sondern um eine Beförderungsdienstleistung.
Dazu steht im BGB:


> ...
> _Die Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge finden indes gemäß § 312b Abs. 3 Nr. 6 BGB keine Anwendung auf Verträge über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen in den Bereichen Unterbringung, *Beförderung*, Lieferung von Speisen und Getränken sowie Freizeitgestaltung, wenn sich der Unternehmer bei Vertragsschluss verpflichtet, die Dienstleistungen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt oder innerhalb eines genau angegebenen Zeitraums zu erbringen.
> _...


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2018)

Ich weiß für die meisten von euch ist mein Lexus langweilig, trotzdem wollte ich euch die Bilder nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2018)

Alles eine frage der perspektive und die von bild 1 ist in meinen augen gut. 

Wer hat heute früh eigentlich noch so viel spaß auf dem weg zur arbeit gehabt? Frau holle scheint endlich mal gemerkt zu haben, das hier den ganzen winter nicht eine flocke gefallen ist. Also gab es von gestern auf heute adhoc mal 10 cm nassen schnee.  (mittlerweile wieder weg getaut )
Geräumt hat auf unserer dorfstrasse natürlich auch keiner und entsprechend matsch lag da. Hab dann beim heraus fahren eigentlich nur in den 2. wechseln wollen, hab dann aber eher den quer-gang erwischt.  Danach hab ich gleich mal die komische taste, mit dem schleudernen auto und dem fetten "OFF" darunter, gedrückt und mußte feststellen, das da nur das ASR aus geht. In den nächsten 3 kurven hatte das ESP aber keine echte chance, da ein fahren wie auf schmierseife. Ergo ging es in zweien davon auch noch quer. (sind auch nach außen abfallende kurven) Also ich fand das spaßig, auch wenn die kiste das erste mal bis in den 3. keinen ernsthaften vortrieb aufbauen konnte. (auf pulverschnee hab ich grip ohne ende!)
Und bevor hier einer einen herzinfarkt bekommt, momentan ist wenig los auf der straße, da unsere brücke hier gebaut wird. Dazu ist es noch stock-dunkel, wenn ich frühs los fahre.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (7. März 2018)

Negativ, hier war nichts.

Musste nicht einmal mein Auto frei machen heute früh.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. März 2018)

Ich hatte Spass. So gegen halb 9 erst mal ne Passtrasse für ne Stunde blockiert weil der Winterdienst mal wie üblich gepennt hat und ich mich geweigert habe auch nur noch 1m weiter zu fahren solange man nur auf allen 4 laufen konnte... der LKW samt Auflieger stand quer auf der Strasse


----------



## Captn (8. März 2018)

@Riverna 
Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Die Endrohre sind sicher nicht Serie, oder ^^? Ich bin zwar kein Fan davon, aber es sieht sehr stimmig aus. Außerdem ist so ein Lexus ja ein eher seltener Anblick auf unseren Straßen. Das hat ja auch was.


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2018)

Die Auspuffanlage ist von TTE (Toyota Team Europa). Anfangs war ich mit der 4 Rohr Optik überhaupt nicht zufrieden, habe sie jedoch recht günstig (wenn man es so nennen kann) bekommen und konnte dadurch meine defekte originale überbrücken. Eigentlich wollte ich sie so umschweißen das ich nur noch 1 großes Rohr pro Seite hatte. Nachdem ich den Pott hinten aber umgeschweißt habe und er ca 5cm höher hängt als original und die Stoßstange angepasst habe finde ich es auch deutlich besser und kann damit leben. Ob ich trotzdem irgendwann die Endrohre umschweiße weiß ich nicht. 

Lexus ist in der letzten Zeit deutlich beliebter, als ich letztes Jahr auf irgendwelche Treffen gefahren bin stand fast nie ein GS300 meiner Baureihe da rum. Letztes Wochenende war auf einem "kleinen" Treffen gleich 3 weitere da. Die Kiste erlebt in der Japaner Szene gerade einen kleinen Aufwind. Aber Grundsätzlich hat ein Lexus noch einen ziemlichen Seltenheitsfaktor, da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Captn (9. März 2018)

Ich hatte eigentlich auch schon überlegt, am 7er an der Auspuffanlage was zu machen, weil der Wagen halt sehr leise ist. Das typische Ami-V8 Geblubber wird man wahrscheinlich eh nicht hinbekommen, da dafür die 3.5L einfach zu wenig sind (da taugt der 4.4l vom 740i FL schon eher was). Aber BMW hat die Serienanlage halt sehr gut gedämmt, wodurch du halt nur was hörst, wenn du Richtung 3000 Umdrehungen und höher gehst. Das einzige Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich halt schon gerne bei der Serienoptik und Straßentauglichkeit bleiben würde. So würde also erstmal nur der Mittelschalldämpfer für Veränderungen offen bleiben. 
Und am Ende klingt das ganze dann nach Cola-Dose... Darauf habe ich auch wenig Lust. Zumal mir einfach "lauter" auch wieder zu prollig ist. Also lass ich erstmal die Finger davon. Als erstes will ich sowieso erstmal die elektrisch anklappbaren Spiegel nachrüsten und das analoge TV-Modul auf DVB-T2 umbauen. Das wird sicher auch wieder ne schöne Bastelei.


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2018)

Elektronisch anklappbaren Aussenspiegel habe ich auch schon im Regal liegen. Hab aktuell nur keine Lust die lackieren zu lassen und auf den ganzen Kabelbaum Umbau habe ich auch keinerlei Lust.


----------



## Captn (9. März 2018)

Na bei mir ist das nur Plug & Play. 
Kabelbaum liegt schon drin, weil er Memorysitze hat und die Spiegelkappen bekommt er von den alten Spiegeln, wenn die Farbe nicht passen sollte. ^^


----------



## Riverna (11. März 2018)

Bin das Wochenende mal meinem absoluten Hass-Hobbie nachgegangen... dem Polieren und Wachsen des Autos. Ich weiß wieso ich das so ungerne mache, aber das Ergebniss kann sich meiner Meinung nach trotzdem sehen lassen.


----------



## Captn (11. März 2018)

Schaut aus wie neu . Wie lange hast du da dran gesessen?


----------



## Riverna (11. März 2018)

Das kann ich dir so genau gar nicht sagen, denke das kommt in etwa aber hin: 

~ 45Min Fahrzeug gewaschen (alte Politur & Wax abwaschen)
~ 5 Stunden polieren 
~ 1 Stunde Versiegeln 
~ 1 Stunde Wachs auftragen 
~ 30 - 45Min Lackfehler/Steinschläge ausbessern

Zeiten sind jetzt nur geschätzt. Da ich die Woche Urlaub habe, werde ich das selbe beim Lexus auch machen. Hab ich zwar überhaupt keine Lust drauf, aber der hat es richtig nötig.


----------



## dsdenni (11. März 2018)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## Kuhprah (11. März 2018)

Für das Alter echt gut  Ich muss zugeben, ich hab noch nie ein Auto wirklich viel gewaschen etc.. wenn man in den Autoforen sich so umhört sind die wo am meisten gemacht wird meist die woe die meisten Defekte haben  Normal bekommt mein Auto paar Mal im Jahr ne Wäsche mitm Hochdruckreiniger und fertig. Alle 1 -2 Jahre beim Service halt das was der Händler macht. Das wars dann auch schon


----------



## Captn (12. März 2018)

Naja, beim 5er bin ich auch alle 2 Monate einfach in die Waschanlage gefahren. Der war aber auch Titansilber und wurde von den Vorbesitzern zig mal nachlackiert und das "silbertypisch" schlecht. Bei dem hab ich eher nur den Innenraum gepflegt.
Der 7er hingegen hat noch einen ziemlich guten Lackzustand und dabei würde ich es auch gerne belassen . Wenn ich mit meinem Vater die zwei, drei Roststellen entferne, will ich mich eigentlich auch ans Polieren machen. Da ich aber weiß, wie lange das dauert und wie ermüdend das sein kann, habe ich darauf eigentlich weniger Lust. 

@Riverna
Das hab ich mir fast gedacht. Aber immerhin kann sich das Ergebnis wirklich sehen lassen. Da kann ruhig mal ein Tag für drauf gehen ^^.


----------



## Riverna (12. März 2018)

Der Subaru wurde letztes Jahr schon mal von mir poliert, aber da war meine Politur und Versieglung nur so Baumarkt Zeug. Darum war es diesmal nicht soviel Arbeit, da der Lack schon recht gut aussah. Beim Lexus hingegen wird es mit Sicherheit deutlich länger dauern, der Lack sieht aus als hätte er noch nie Pflege bekommen. Dazu hat er unglaublich viele Schrammen und teilweise schlecht Beilackiert. Klar bei einem Daily nicht ganz so wichtig und auch irgendwo normal das er vom Lack her nicht perfekt ist. Man wird sehen wie das Ergebniss dann wird. Hab gestern Abend schon etwas rum probiert und bin zuversichtlich.

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man die Heckklappe wie sie unpoliert ist, auf dem zweiten dann nach dem Polieren. Dritte Bild zeigt eine Stelle an der Heckschürze wo der Vorbesitzer wohl man irgendwo ganz leicht gegen gefahren ist, auf dem vierten Bild nach dem ersten mal polieren war es fast komplett weg. Bild 5 ist das Gegenstück zu Bild vier und etwas höher. Da waren auch Spuren von einem Feindkontakt, ließ sich aber auch direkt beim ersten Polieren zu 98% entfernen.


----------



## Zeiss (12. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich auch schon überlegt, am 7er an der Auspuffanlage was zu machen, weil der Wagen halt sehr leise ist. Das typische Ami-V8 Geblubber wird man wahrscheinlich eh nicht hinbekommen, da dafür die 3.5L einfach zu wenig sind (da taugt der 4.4l vom 740i FL schon eher was). Aber BMW hat die Serienanlage halt sehr gut gedämmt, wodurch du halt nur was hörst, wenn du Richtung 3000 Umdrehungen und höher gehst. Das einzige Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich halt schon gerne bei der Serienoptik und Straßentauglichkeit bleiben würde. So würde also erstmal nur der Mittelschalldämpfer für Veränderungen offen bleiben.



Auch aus einem 4,4 Liter kriegt man dieses Geblubber nicht raus, egal was man macht. Andererseits ist es ein Widerspruch zur Idee des Fahrzeugs, man will eben keine Krawallkiste und das ist bei einem 7er mehr als deplaziert.

Bei meinem 760er hört man nichts vom Motor, gar nichts. Nur jenseits der 4000 Umdrehungen, wenn die Klappe offen ist, sonst ist nur ein V12-typisches Fauchen.


----------



## Captn (12. März 2018)

Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen, dass es ein 7er ist und kein Sportwagen und daher auch auf Komfort ausgelegt. Bei den Fahrzeugen mit Doppelverglasung ist es sogar schon wie im ICE. Da hört man nichts. (Bin aber auch das letzte Mal vor Ewigkeiten mit einem gefahren, bei dem desolaten Zustand der Bahn kann sich da viel zum schlechten verändert haben ). Außerdem wäre das ohnehin nichts vernünftiges geworden, da ich mich gegen rausstehende Endrohre beim E38 streube. Mir wird schon komisch, wenn man diese "Cola-Dosen" hört. 
Außerdem stehen erstmal ganz andere Sachen an.
Gestern habe ich günstig ein Paar elektrisch anklappbare Spiegel gekauft. Dann kann ich die Tage wieder basteln.


----------



## Zeiss (12. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen, dass es ein 7er ist und kein Sportwagen und daher auch auf Komfort ausgelegt. Bei den Fahrzeugen mit Doppelverglasung ist es sogar schon wie im ICE. Da hört man nichts.



Jupp, meiner hat ja Doppelverglasung.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (12. März 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Für das Alter echt gut  Ich muss zugeben, ich hab noch nie ein Auto wirklich viel gewaschen etc.. wenn man in den Autoforen sich so umhört sind die wo am meisten gemacht wird meist die woe die meisten Defekte haben  Normal bekommt mein Auto paar Mal im Jahr ne Wäsche mitm Hochdruckreiniger und fertig. Alle 1 -2 Jahre beim Service halt das was der Händler macht. Das wars dann auch schon



So kanns sich unterscheiden  Mein E46 kriegt 1-3 mal die Woche Handwäsche^^ Der GTI immer wenn er dreckig ist, leider ist er weiß


----------



## Zeiss (12. März 2018)

Letzte Woche ist das Lenkrad mit Heizung aus dem 8er rausgeflogen und wurde verkauft, für echt gutes Geld. Okay, sah auch top aus.

Es wird ein M Lenkrad vom E39: klick mich

Nur etwas aufgepolstert und neubezogen, aber im Originallook und Originalleder


----------



## chaotium (12. März 2018)

Ich hoffe beim nächsten Touran gibt aus ne Lenkrad Heizung, das war das einzigste was im Winter kalt war


----------



## Zeiss (12. März 2018)

Naja, 8er ist ein reines Sommerauto.


----------



## fatlace (12. März 2018)

Alcantara, ist im winter nicht unangenehm kalt und im sommer nicht heiß


----------



## Zeiss (12. März 2018)

Und nach 2-3 Jahren sieht es wie vollgewichst aus, nein, danke.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2018)

Was für ein Lenkrad hast du denn vorher im 8er gehabt? Ein 3-Speichenlenkrad oder das, was auch im E32 verbaut war?


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2018)

Ich hatte das hier: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur dieses Lenkrad gibt mit Heizung. Das Lenkrad ist aus einem E39/E38.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2018)

Achso, ich war zunächst verwirrt. Mir ist das Lenkrad da auch nur aus den von dir genannten Modellen bekannt. Also war das vorherige quasi schon nachgerüstet? Soweit ich weiß, gab es für den 8er nämlich nur die beiden original als Ausstattung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das, was du jetzt einbauen willst, habe ich im 7er auch. Nur gab es das nie mit Lenkradheizung, dafür fasst es sich besser als das Holzlederlenkrad im 5er  (ist ja das gleiche wie das von dir zuletzt gezeigte, nur halt mit Holz )


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2018)

Achsooo, das meinst Du. Ich hatte ganz am Anfang das linke Lenkrad.

Das Buslenkrad vom E38 habe ich nachgerüstet, erst ohne Heizung, dann mit Heizung.

Und die MFL-Tasten funktionieren natürlich auch.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2018)

Ah, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Das Originallenkrad sieht ja ziemlich spartanisch aus, wenn man bedenkt wie raumschiffmäßig sonst das Interieur vom 8er wirkt ^^.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Für das Alter echt gut  Ich muss zugeben, ich hab noch nie ein Auto wirklich viel gewaschen etc.. wenn man in den Autoforen sich so umhört sind die wo am meisten gemacht wird meist die woe die meisten Defekte haben  Normal bekommt mein Auto paar Mal im Jahr ne Wäsche mitm Hochdruckreiniger und fertig. Alle 1 -2 Jahre beim Service halt das was der Händler macht. Das wars dann auch schon



So eine Dreckschicht kann den ein oder anderen Defekt auch wunderbar verstecken, bis das Auto irgendwann dann doch mal sauber ist


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ah, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Das Originallenkrad sieht ja ziemlich spartanisch aus, wenn man bedenkt wie raumschiffmäßig sonst das Interieur vom 8er wirkt ^^.



Naja, es wurde halt aus dem E32 und dem E34 übernommen, da gab es ja bis dahin nichts anderes. Die halbwegsanständigen Lenkräder kamen ja erst mit dem E38/E39 dazu.

Bevor das Lenkrad reinkommt, muss ich noch mein MFL Steuergerät noch etwas anpassen, bzw. überarbeiten, weil das Interface für das Radio auch reinkommt und die Beleuchtung der Tasten auch regelbar sein wird.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2018)

Das klingt auf jeden Fall gut. Haben die laut und leiser Tasten denn vorher nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2018)

Früher hatte ich zwei Interfaces:

-> fürs Tempomat, ist eine Eigenentwicklung
-> für's Radio bzw. Navi, gekauft

Nun werden beide zusammengelegt, bzw. das für's Radio fliegt raus und die Funktionalität wandert ins Tempomatinterface und die Beleuchtungregelung gibt es noch dazu.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2018)

Kommt dann die Beleuchtungsregelung an die Stelle des Radiointerfaces oder warum wirfst du das raus?


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2018)

Weil ich nur ein Modul haben will, minimiert auch den Kabelsalat. Die Funktionalitäten bleiben ja erhalten, sprich ich kann sowohl Tempomat als auch Radio vom Lenkrad steuern, über ein eigen entwickeltes Interface. Das Lenkrad hängt mit seinen vier Leitungen am Interface (12v, Masse, IBus, Tempomat), das Interface hängt mit fünf Leitungen am Fahrzeug (zwei Leitungen zur EML, +12v, Masse, Spannung der Beleuchtung) und drei Leitungen gehen zum Radio.


----------



## fatlace (13. März 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und nach 2-3 Jahren sieht es wie vollgewichst aus, nein, danke.



nicht bei vernünftiger pflege


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. März 2018)

Grad gelesen, dass der nächste 1er keinen Hinterradantrieb mehr haben wird und nen Schock bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (13. März 2018)

fatlace schrieb:


> nicht bei vernünftiger pflege



Dann erklär mir bitte, wie Du aus einem Mikrofasermaterial den Schweiss und Fett rausholen willst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. März 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir bitte, wie Du aus einem Mikrofasermaterial den Schweiss und Fett rausholen willst.


Bremsenreiniger.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Grad gelesen, dass der nächste 1er keinen Hinterradantrieb mehr haben wird und nen Schock bekommen.


Das ist doch seit ca. 4 Jahren bekannt dass BMW in der kleinsten Klasse die Mini-Plattform mit nutzen will.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. März 2018)

Dann habe ich das nicht so recht verfolgt. Für mich fehlt damit der Grund, weshalb sich der 1er von einer A-Klasse oder nem A3 abhebt. Ich finds schade. 

Wird das dann auch den 2er betreffen?


----------



## Captn (14. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bremsenreiniger.



Das kannst du doch danach wegschmeißen.


----------



## Riverna (14. März 2018)

Nach dem ich 2 Tage von meinem kostbaren Urlaub für die Aufbereitung vom Lexus geopfert habe, ist er endlich fertig. Das Ergebniss ist war gut, jedoch auf Bildern bei weitem nicht so gut sichtbar wie beim Lexus. Denke es liegt einfach an der Farbe das der Effekt nicht so sichtbar und gravierend ist. Auch in Echt sieht es bei weitem nicht so spektakulär aus. Aber jetzt wo er vorhin im Regen stand sieht man schön wie die Regentropfen einfach runter laufen und der Wagen nach kurzer Fahrt komplett trocken ist. 

Als Strafe darf ich nächste Woche den Lancer von meiner Freundin machen, da sie mit dem Aufbereiter der ihren Wagen vor 2 Monaten gemacht hat nicht wirklich zufrieden ist.


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wird das dann auch den 2er betreffen?



Klar, siehe Active/Gran Tourer und X2.

Die Entwicklungstendenz bei BMW zeigt aktuell klar in Richtung FWD/AWD. Reine Hecktriebler Modelle - also mechanisch, nicht softwaremäßig wie beim M5 - werden immer weniger.

Interessant wirds auch beim M2 - so es überhaupt einen Nachfolger gibt - kein Quermotor Modell hat aktuell mehr als 230PS.


----------



## Zeiss (14. März 2018)

Solange sie sich nicht an den Großen vergreifen, ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. März 2018)

Das wird sich schon noch ausweiten; mit der Elektrifizierung verschwindet der reine Heckantrieb garantiert immer mehr.


----------



## XE85 (14. März 2018)

Gerade die großen sind ja vom xDrive Zwang betroffen. Beim aktuellen 5er gibt es noch genau 1 Modell mit >300PS ohne Allradzwang, den 540i - und da auch nur die Limusine, der Kombi ist xDrive only. Beim F10 waren es noch 4.

Nur bei den 4Zylindern und dem 30d (mal abgesehn von SUVs, da sind die sDrive eh schon fast komplett weg) hat man durchwegs die Wahl.

Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn es beim kommenden 8er keinen reinen Hecktriebler gibt.




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> mit der Elektrifizierung verschwindet der reine Heckantrieb garantiert immer mehr.



Wäre halt toll wenn von den deutschen Autobauern mal was kommen würde. So ein 3/4/5er mit 450 bis 500km elektrisch wäre für mich sofort eine Option. Und das ist mit der aktuellen Technik machbar - siehe Jaguar i-Pace. Den Plug In Hybrid mit lächerlichen 45km elektrisch können sie sich schenken.


----------



## Zeiss (14. März 2018)

Ich brauche mal Hilfe.

Konstellation:
-> Fahrzeug mit 05/10
-> neue Versicherung, bei der der Vertrag im November 2017 abgeschlossen wurde und entsprechend am 01.05 aktiv wird

Diese macht jetzt Ärger und zeigt sich uneinsichtig.

Gilt dieser Vertag zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt als "vorläufiger Versicherungsschutz"?

Danke schön.


----------



## Captn (14. März 2018)

Inwiefern macht die Versicherung denn Probleme? Normalerweise gilt der vorläufige Versicherungsschutz meines Erachtens ja nur als Überbrückung zwischen Anmeldung durch die eVB und dem tatsächlichen Beginn der Versicherung mit Erhalt des Versicherungsscheins und dem damit verbundenen ersten bezahlten Versicherungsbetrages. Aber so wie ich das richtig verstehe, wird der Wagen ja erst im Mai wirklich angemeldet.


----------



## ich558 (15. März 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Dann habe ich das nicht so recht verfolgt. Für mich fehlt damit der Grund, weshalb sich der 1er von einer A-Klasse oder nem A3 abhebt. Ich finds schade.
> 
> Wird das dann auch den 2er betreffen?



Ich denke das war 90% der Käufern schon immer egal und noch mehr würden den Unterschied gar nicht merken


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2018)

Wie kann man das nicht merken?  *kratzkratzkratz*  Also ich kaufe ein Auto nach Motor, Antriebskonzept, Budget und Außenbeleuchtung. Das restliche Zeug muss man halt so nehmen wie es angeboten wird. Von daher reduziert sich bei mir die Liste der kaufbaren Autos auf deutlich unter 10 Stück.
Da fallen z.B. die ganzen "Nicht-Statussymbol-Hersteller" z.B. schonmal alle raus, weil es da nur Halogenlicht gibt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. März 2018)

Doofe Frage:
Woran merke ich im Alltag den Unterschied zwischen Front/Heckantrieb?
Außer das das Heck williger ist, auszubrechen?

Bin bisher nur PKWs mit Frontantrieb gefahren. Habe bei unseren Nachbarn aber auch schon miterlebt, dass ein Wechsel von Front- auf Heckantrieb derbe in die Hose gehen kann.


----------



## keinnick (15. März 2018)

Wenn Du "normal" fährst merkst Du davon so gut wie gar nichts. (ja, jetzt haut alle auf mich ein, weil ich nicht Hobby-Rennfahrer bin und fahre wie ein Rentner )


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. März 2018)

Okay, danke 

Ich hau nicht auf dich ein, ich fahre auch "normal".


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da fallen z.B. die ganzen "Nicht-Statussymbol-Hersteller" z.B. schonmal alle raus, weil es da nur Halogenlicht gibt.


Ein Opel ist ein Statussymbol?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. März 2018)

Ein Statussymbol für die, die kein Statussymbol brauchen.

Halt, das war Dacia. *g*


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Doofe Frage:
> Woran merke ich im Alltag den Unterschied zwischen Front/Heckantrieb?
> Außer das das Heck williger ist, auszubrechen?
> 
> Bin bisher nur PKWs mit Frontantrieb gefahren. Habe bei unseren Nachbarn aber auch schon miterlebt, dass ein Wechsel von Front- auf Heckantrieb derbe in die Hose gehen kann.


Das merkt man schon beim ersten Losfahren, weil ein Fronttriebler durchdreht und mächtig Antriebseinfluss auf die Lenkung hat. Beim Rausbeschleunigen aus Kurven merkt man einen extremen Unterschied zwischen Allrad und Heck.
Das du in einem Allrad sitzt merkst du spätestens wenn du mit 120 an einem Streuwagen vorbeifliegst, der sich festgefahren hat. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Opel ist ein Statussymbol?


Opel?! Aber hallo! Opel und VW sind doch "die" Statussymbole. Es gibt doch massenhaft Leute, die total auf Opel schwören. Sind ja auch keine schlechten Autos, nicht ganz 100% premium aber dafür deutlich günstiger. Opel ist nen absoluter Preis/Leistungskracher. Leider wurde die Firma über lange Zeit total runtergewirtschaftet und hat jetzt halt diesen miesen Ruf. Da kommen die aber langsam wieder von weg.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. März 2018)

Ja gut,
da fahre ich wohl nicht sportlich genug für 
Mir sind bei meinem Auto noch nie die Räder durchgedreht beim los fahren 

Einen Wagen mit Allrad (am liebsten ne Limo oder nen Kombi) würde ich echt gerne mal fahren, gerade wenn Schnee liegt!


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Doofe Frage:
> Woran merke ich im Alltag den Unterschied zwischen Front/Heckantrieb?
> Außer das das Heck williger ist, auszubrechen?
> 
> Bin bisher nur PKWs mit Frontantrieb gefahren. Habe bei unseren Nachbarn aber auch schon miterlebt, dass ein Wechsel von Front- auf Heckantrieb derbe in die Hose gehen kann.



Beim normalen Fahren merkt man das so gut wie gar nicht. Ich habe alle drei Antriebe und man merkt nur einen Unterschied wenn man sich ganz genau drauf konzentriert... aber der Otto Normalfahrer wird das vermutlich erst merken wenn es zu spät ist (beim Hecktriebler).


----------



## Captn (15. März 2018)

Eben, wie das viele schon richtig gesagt haben, merkt man den Unterschied nicht, außer man lässt es beim Hecktriebler drauf ankommen. Ich hab das letztes Jahr zweimal mit dem 5er gehabt. Einmal bei eisigen Temperaturen und einmal bei starkem Regen. Beide Male wollte ich zu schnell ums Eck und bin dann unfreiwillig rumgedriftet. Ist zwar nichts passiert, aber man ist danach definitiv richtig wach.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. März 2018)

Super, danke für eure Antworten! 

Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer. ^^


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2018)

Beim Frontantrieb merkt man die Lenkeinflüße (Zerren am Lenkrad), wenn man scharf/schärfer beschleunigt, noch mehr, wenn die Räder dabei nicht ganz gerade stehen. Das ging mir beim TT meiner Ex ziemlich auf den Sack. Bei unserem Zafira ist es auch so.

Mit Heckantrieb hatte ich keine Probleme, egal ob bei Nässe, Schnee, Eis, sonstwas. Einmal hat es mich im 8er gedreht, war aber meine eigene Schuld, bzw. Dummheit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich hab das letztes Jahr zweimal mit dem 5er gehabt. Einmal bei eisigen Temperaturen und einmal bei starkem Regen.


2 Mal pro Jahr?  Ich merke es 2 Mal pro Kurve. Einmal beim anstellen und einmal beim rausbeschleunigen.

Das wäre vielleicht mal eine neue Herrausforderung für mich. 100km so langsam zu fahren das ich nicht merke welches Antriebskonzept das Auto hat.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2018)

Auch Frontriebler kommen gut ums eck und können ohne großes gezerre aus kurven rausbeschleinigen, z.b. wenn ein mechanisches Sperrdifferential vorhanden ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2018)

Mit dem sperrdiff wird es eher mehr an der lenkung ziehen, da sich beide räder dann immer gleich schnell drehen und so die lenkung in richtung gerade aus "drängt". Allerdings kommt man damit auch schneller aus dem eck, da beide räder gleichermaßen treiben.
Ausprobieren können das aber nur die wenigsten. Mir fällt partou kein serienauto ein, was eine mechanische diff-sperre hätte mit einer ausnahme... Ein abarth 695 biposto mit klauen-schaltgetriebe hat eine entsprechende sperre. Nimmt man bei dem ding aber das herkömmliche getriebe, hat man keine sperre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ausprobieren können das aber nur die wenigsten. Mir fällt partou kein serienauto ein, was eine mechanische diff-sperre hätte mit einer ausnahme... Ein abarth 695 biposto mir klauen-schaltgetriebe hat eine entsprechende sperre. Nimmt man bei dem ding aber das herkömmliche getriebe, hat man keine sperre.



Alle Fahrzeuge aus dem VW Konzern mit Vorderachsquersperre haben ein mechanisches Sperrdiff. 
Wird halt nur elektronisch gesteuert.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. März 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alle Fahrzeuge aus dem VW Konzern mit Vorderachsquersperre haben ein mechanisches Sperrdiff.
> Wird halt nur elektronisch gesteuert.



Kannst du mal erklären wie man ein mechanisches Sperrdiff elektronisch steuert?  Ich kenn in dem Bereich die elektronische Diff-Steuerung über das EDS.... das rennt übers ABS. Ne mechanische Sperre (die auch nicht 100% sein wird im PKW) die sich elektronisch steuern lässt kenne ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (16. März 2018)

Heute habe ich mein Lenkrad in Empfang genommen 

Hier kann man das Lenkrad bewundern: klick mich​

Die Arbeit ist absolut top, das Lenkrad fühlt sich schön an, die Wahl der Narbung war genau richtig und schön dick ist es auch, er ist ein kleines Stückchen dicker, wie der das M-Lenkrad in meinem E66.


----------



## Captn (17. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 2 Mal pro Jahr?  Ich merke es 2 Mal pro Kurve. Einmal beim anstellen und einmal beim rausbeschleunigen.
> 
> Das wäre vielleicht mal eine neue Herrausforderung für mich. 100km so langsam zu fahren das ich nicht merke welches Antriebskonzept das Auto hat.



Ich fahre für gewöhnlich nicht wie ein Henker und das habe ich auch nicht nötig. Vor Allem lernt man das auch nicht in der Fahrschule. Wenn ich beim Fahren merken würde, welches Antriebskonzept mein Wagen nutzt, gäbe ich jedes mal zu viel Gas. Das ist vor allem in der Stadt absolut schwachsinnig, außer man fährt mit nem Trettroller. Ist sowieso viel zu unentspannt und bringt mir genau null. Ich bin schließlich kein Prolet. Zum Rasen hab ich die Autobahn. 
Ich bin mit der 15 Jahre alten Karre mit 50 durch enge Kurven gebrettert oder von der Autobahn durch die nasse kurvige Ausfahrt mit 80-90 geknallt. Das ist ohne funktionierendes ABS (DSC fällt da auch gleich aus) irgendwann nicht mehr lustig, besonders dann nicht, wenn man sich schon in der Leitplanke sieht. Das war einfach leichtsinnig und überheblich. Das macht man einmal und lässt es bleiben, wenn man noch bei klarem Verstand ist. Zumindest, was den normalen Straßenverkehr betrifft. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich habe auch so meinen Spaß am Fahren. Dazu muss ich aber niemandem zeigen, dass ich das Heck meines Autos rumreißen kann. Aber wenn es dir hilft kannst du mich mit 22 daher gerne einen "Rentner" schimpfen. 

Anderes Thema: Gestern sind meine neuen Spiegel gekommen. Am Wochenende tausche ich die dann gegen die alten, die noch am Auto hängen und dann kann ich endlich wieder per Knopfdruck die Spiegel einklappen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. März 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alle Fahrzeuge aus dem VW Konzern mit Vorderachsquersperre haben ein mechanisches Sperrdiff.
> Wird halt nur elektronisch gesteuert.


Nur das es sowas nicht gibt.  Bei den alten syncro`s weiß ich es allerdings nicht, ob da mal sperren verbaut wurden und ansonsten gibt es da nur noch den ur-quattro den es, bekannter maßen, erst mit manuellen und später mit automatischen sperren gab.
Ansonsten verbaut VW sein EDS was, wie Kuhprah schon schrieb, mit am ABS bzw. ESP hängt. Das hat entsprechend nix mit einer mechanischen sperre zu tun. Allerdings denke ich auch, das so eine mechanische sperre dem ESP wohl nur in die parade fahren würde, sprich das ESP wäre dann unfähig noch irgendetwas zu regeln. (bremst dann bei eingelegter sperre nicht nur ein rad, sondern die gesammte achse)


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kannst du mal erklären wie man ein mechanisches Sperrdiff elektronisch steuert?


Theoretisch geht das. Auch quer-sperren waren mal manuell steuerbar und anstatt einem hebel für den fahrer, kann man ja ein wenig mechatronik verbauen um das an zu steuern. Inwiefern das dann gesund ist unter last die sperre rein zu hauen, steht aber auf einem anderen blatt. (mußte man bei den manuellen nicht stehen bzw. langsam fahren?)


----------



## Kuhprah (17. März 2018)

Ein- und Ausschalten per Elektrik geht. Das sag ich ja nicht. Haben wir bei den LKW auch, Längs- und Quersperren. Die sind entweder zu oder auf. Aber regelbare (im Sinne von etwas mehr oder etwas weniger) geht nur elektronisch mittels ESP. Mechanische Sperren sind entweder am arbeiten je nach Last oder halt aus. Denen elektronisch zu sagen wie viel % gesperrt wird klappt nedd. Das machen sie mittels Last selber.
Müsste mal gucken ob mein E-Flitzer auch Sperren hat. Aber ich denke nicht. Da is die Elektronik so schnell dass das so geht. Und der Antrieb kann ja auch innert 1 - 2 MS hoch und runter geregelt werden, da muss ja nicht noch vorher ne Pumpe geregelt und Gassäulen verschoben werden. Geht zumindest ab wie ein Zäpfchen. Egal ob Trocken oder Schnee  Und der Quattro damals war schon geil, aber kein Vergleich mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. März 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur das es sowas nicht gibt.  Bei den alten syncro`s weiß ich es allerdings nicht, ob da mal sperren verbaut wurden und ansonsten gibt es da nur noch den ur-quattro den es, bekannter maßen, erst mit manuellen und später mit automatischen sperren gab.
> Ansonsten verbaut VW sein EDS was, wie Kuhprah schon schrieb, mit am ABS bzw. ESP hängt. Das hat entsprechend nix mit einer mechanischen sperre zu tun. Allerdings denke ich auch, das so eine mechanische sperre dem ESP wohl nur in die parade fahren würde, sprich das ESP wäre dann unfähig noch irgendetwas zu regeln. (bremst dann bei eingelegter sperre nicht nur ein rad, sondern die gesammte achse)



Die XDS+ ist rein elektrisch, ohne Zusatzbauteile und arbeitet über die Bremsanlage, ja.
Alle sportlichen Modelle besitzen aber die VAQ, welche ein mechanisches Bauteil ist und nicht über die Bremsanlage „sperrt“. 
Die VAQ funktioniert wunderbar, in den meisten Fällen auch deutlich besser als eine umgesteuerte Lamellensperre.
BorgWarner Provides its Front Cross Differential (FXD) Technology for the New SEAT Leon CUPRA - BorgWarner


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. März 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und der Quattro damals war schon geil, aber kein Vergleich mehr.


Beim quattro muß man halt fahren können. Da gibt es keine elektronik die einen irgendwie auf der piste hält auch wenn man sich noch so sehr verschätzt hat.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Alle sportlichen Modelle besitzen aber die VAQ, welche ein mechanisches Bauteil ist und nicht über die Bremsanlage „sperrt“.


Also nach dem hier gibt es die sperre nur im GTI Performance. Zusammen mit dem cupra sind das doch recht wenig modelle.  Dazu lässt sich das vw natürlich gut bezahlen.
Auf der anderen seite, das geld hätte ich für meinen auch noch ausgegeben, wenn ich denn irgendeine differenzial-sperre hätte bekommen können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also nach dem hier gibt es die sperre nur im GTI Performance. Zusammen mit dem cupra sind das doch recht wenig modelle.



Finde ich nicht und davon gibt es auch genug Fahrzeuge auf dem Markt um sowas mal zu probe zu fahren.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu lässt sich das vw natürlich gut bezahlen.



Warum gut bezahlen ? 
Für einen so geringen Aufpreis bekommt man fast nirgends eine so gut funktionierende Sperre.
Im Aufpreis des Performance sind ja auch größere Bremsen sowie etwas Mehrleistung enthalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht und davon gibt es auch genug Fahrzeuge auf dem Markt um sowas mal zu probe zu fahren.


Also ganze 2 fahrzeuge die obendrein nicht gerade die breite masse ansprechen sind für mich jetzt nicht wirklich viel.


> Warum gut bezahlen ?


Weil meiner meinung nach in jedes auto quersperren @ stock gehören. Ob das jetzt etwas aufwändigeres wie die VAQ bzw. die sport-hinterachse von audi oder eine simple mechanische sperre ist, ist erstmal sekundär. Angesichts von ESP, ABS und co wird aber kaum noch die simple sperre zum einsatz kommen.


> Für einen so geringen Aufpreis bekommt man fast nirgends eine so gut funktionierende Sperre.


Gut funktionieren ist das eine, haltbarkeit das andere. Und VW kauft halt gerne "günstig" ein...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ganze 2 fahrzeuge die obendrein nicht gerade die breite masse ansprechen sind für mich jetzt nicht wirklich viel.



In den Fahrzeugen macht die VAQ halt am meisten Sinn. 
Bei anderen Modellen würde die VAQ wahrscheinlich so gut wie niemand bestellen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gut funktionieren ist das eine, haltbarkeit das andere. Und VW kauft halt gerne "günstig" ein...



Die VAQ ist mittlerweile schon so einige Jahre auf dem Markt und ich habe bislang noch von keinem einzigen Schaden gehört/gelesen.


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2018)

Da die Saison bald anfängt und ich dieses Jahr unbedingt mal wieder Rennstrecke fahren will, habe ich mein zukünftiges Tracktool raus geholt. Erstmal nach der langen Zeit einen kompletten Service inkl Bremsflüssigkeit gemacht, Motor warm laufen lassen und bin mal ne Runde über das Hallengelände gefahren. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie gut der Koffer geht obwohl er so wenig Leistung hat. Hab dann aus Spaß mit einem Kumpel mal die wichtigsten Teile ausgebaut die nicht mehr benötigt werden. Viel konnte man nicht raus holen, da die Japaner in den 90ern nicht unbedingt die wertigsten Innenräume hatten und somit das Material meistens recht dünn waren. Aber wir konnten ~ 65kg raus holen. Angesichts das der Wagen vorher 1115kg gewogen hat und es somit nur noch 1050 Kilo sind eigentlich kein schlechtes Ergebnis. 

Bin mal gespannt ob ich dieses Jahr endlich dazu komme ihn an zu melden und dann auch zu fahren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> In den Fahrzeugen macht die VAQ halt am meisten Sinn.
> Bei anderen Modellen würde die VAQ wahrscheinlich so gut wie niemand bestellen.


Da das system anscheinend kraft hin und her verschieben kann, macht es, in meinen augen, auch in anderen auto`s sinn. So kann es bei schnellen kurvenfahrten und schnellen lastwechseln sicherlich stabilisieren wirken, nur fehlt uns derzeit eine "a-klasse" die ohne einfach umkippen würde. 
Und zum thema bestellen, wenn es einfach gleich mit verbaut wird, wird es auch mit genommen.  Dazu wird die abnahme-menge größer und dadurch die kosten geringer.


> Die VAQ ist mittlerweile schon so einige Jahre auf dem Markt und ich habe bislang noch von keinem einzigen Schaden gehört/gelesen.


Die lager der differenziale in diversen 6-gang schaltern haben auch eine weile gehalten und die ersten 16V-köpfe bei den 2.0er PD-TDI`s (als motorkennbuchstabe finde ich dazu gerade BKD) hatten auch nicht gleich ab werk risse.
Wenn so ein auto (cupra/golf performance) also doch mal von einem versierteren fahrer gekauft, und wenigstens gelegentlich artgerecht bewegt, wird werden wir bei spätestens 200k km sehen, wie haltbar die sperre ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn so ein auto (cupra/golf performance) also doch mal von einem versierteren fahrer gekauft, und wenigstens gelegentlich artgerecht bewegt, wird werden wir bei spätestens 200k km sehen, wie haltbar die sperre ist.



Es gibt viele die die Fahrzeuge artgerecht bewegen. Und was soll an der Sperre schon kaputt gehen ?
Hätte die VAQ eine Schwäche, hätte die sich jetzt schon längst gezeigt.
Ist vom Aufbau her einer Haldex ähnlich und die halten auch ewig.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und was soll an der Sperre schon kaputt gehen ?


So ziemlich jede verbaute komponente incl. der reibscheiben, die auch nicht das ewige leben haben wenn sie benutzt werden. Außerdem darf man auch nicht vergessen das VW auch schon getriebe ausgeliefert hat, wo die lager zu fest angezogen waren was bei einigen auf die dauer zu einem lagerschaden geführt hat. (davon war ich mit meinem 6-gang im 3b-passat auch selbst betroffen)


> Ist vom Aufbau her einer Haldex ähnlich und die halten auch ewig.


Nur das das anforderungsprofil einer haldex ein ganz anderes ist. Die muß nicht ständig wechselnde lasten richtung hinterachse durch leiten. Dazu ist das kupplungs-packet einer haldex mit sicherheit größer wie das einer VAQ. Zumindest kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, wie das dicke packet, was ich vor meinem hinteren differenzial hängen habe, noch ins getriebe passen soll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn so ein auto (cupra/golf performance) also doch mal von einem versierteren fahrer gekauft, und wenigstens gelegentlich artgerecht bewegt, wird werden wir bei spätestens 200k km sehen, wie haltbar die sperre ist.


200k als Tracktool?  Da ist dann aber schon Diff+Getriebe Nummer 3-4 drin.(mindestens)  Absolut keine Chance das jemals ein Diff oder Getriebe auf der Rennstrecke so lange durchhält.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. März 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So ziemlich jede verbaute komponente incl. der reibscheiben, die auch nicht das ewige leben haben wenn sie benutzt werden. Außerdem darf man auch nicht vergessen das VW auch schon getriebe ausgeliefert hat, wo die lager zu fest angezogen waren was bei einigen auf die dauer zu einem lagerschaden geführt hat. (davon war ich mit meinem 6-gang im 3b-passat auch selbst betroffen)



Ewig hält nix. Und wie gesagt, bislang kenne ich nicht einen Fall wo die VAQ einen Schaden hatte.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die  muß nicht ständig wechselnde lasten richtung hinterachse durch leiten.



Natürlich hast du wechselnde Lasten bei einem Haldexantrieb 
Dazu ab Haldex4 auch noch wechselnde Lasten im Zug- und Schubbetrieb.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu ist das kupplungs-packet einer haldex mit sicherheit größer wie das  einer VAQ.



Die Haldex muss ja auch die Kraft für zwei Räder mit bis zu 100% Traktion übertragen können, die VAQ maximal die 100% Traktion auf einem Rad.
EDIT: maximales Drehmoment Haldex= 3200Nm, maximales Drehmoment VAQ =1600Nm



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Zumindest kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, wie das  dicke packet, was ich vor meinem hinteren differenzial hängen habe, noch  ins getriebe passen soll.



Die VAQ sitzt am Getriebe, nicht drin.


----------



## shadie (20. März 2018)

Moin, brauche mal euren fachmännischen Rat.

Es geht zwar um einen Motorradlenker aber mir geht es nur um das Prinzip bzw. die Logik dahinter.

Kawasaki ER6F
Stummellenkerumbau von BKG (wurde vom Vorbesitzer durch eine Werkstatt einbauen lassen)
Der Lenker wird als "universallenker mit TÜV Gutachten beworben"


Jetzt ist es so, das Teil hat keine ABE.
Es gibt aber ein Teilegutachten vom Tüv (20 Seiten / das liegt uns auch vor mittlerweile)
In diesem Teilegutachten gibt es aber einen "Verwendungsbereich" in dem werden Fahrzeuge aufgelistet aber nicht unsere.

So was nun......laut der Definition von Teilegutachten wird bei einem Teilegutachten nur das Anbauteil geprüft, ohne Verbindung zu Fahrzeugen.
Lediglich der Einbau muss dann vom Tüv geprüft werden danach kann man es bei der Zulassungsstelle eintragen lassen.

Wir waren jetzt aber beim Tüv  und der meinte "kein Gutachten direkt auf die Maschine zugeschnitten = kein zulässiger Einbau" weil das Motorrad ja nicht auf dem Verwendungsbereich drauf steht.
Er hat sich also nicht mal die Maschine angeschaut sondern nur das Gutachten.


Wars das jetzt sozusagen?
Wozu gibt es dann ein TÜV Teilegutachten zu dem Lenker wenn er dann doch wieder nur auf bestimmten Maschinen verwendet werden darf?

Es gibt zig Umbauten dieser Maschine mit diesem Lenker, fahren die jetzt alle ohne Zulassung ?
Oder hatten wir einfach nur einen bescheidenen Tüvprüfer?


Er hat uns jetzt auch KEINE Auflagen gemacht das Ding SOFORT umzurüsten.
Hätten wir nix gesagt wäre es beim nächsten Tüvtermin wieder nicht aufgefallen.

Da es aber ja zu Problemen kommen kann wen nwir damit eienn unfall bauen und dann keine ABE haben wollten wir das thema geklärt haben.


Kennt sich da jemand von euch eventuell aus bzgl. TÜV Teilegutachten und Verwendungsbereichen?


----------



## ForceOne (20. März 2018)

Moin, 

ein Bekannter sucht einen neuen Firmenwagen, möchte aber nicht so wirklich viel ausgeben, 
zu tragen kommt die 1% Regelung. Er wohnt ca. 20 km. vom Büro weg, und stellt sich entsprechend 
ein Budget fürs Auto von ~20k.

Könnt ihr was nettes empfehlen?


----------



## P2063 (20. März 2018)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ein Bekannter sucht einen neuen Firmenwagen, möchte aber nicht so wirklich viel ausgeben,
> zu tragen kommt die 1% Regelung. Er wohnt ca. 20 km. vom Büro weg, und stellt sich entsprechend
> ...



Es sein lassen, ein Firmenwagen rechnet sich so gut wie nie. Vor allem nicht wenn man wie ich anhand des Leasing Budgets vermute nicht so das aller dickste Gehalt hat.  Zu den 1% kommen ja auch noch 0,03% je km, was oft vergessen geht. Sind also mindestens 320€ die vor steuer aufgeschlagen und danach wieder abgezogen werden.

Kann er sich den Wagen wirklich frei aussuchen oder gibt es irgendwelche Vorgaben für Fahrzeugklasse, Ausstattung, Kraftstoffart?


----------



## ForceOne (20. März 2018)

Er fährt wohl gute 20tkm p.a., was zur Zeit mit seinem Benziner (Focus) wahrscheinlich schon gute 150 € Spritkosten ausmachen dürfte, selbst wenn er bei 320 € exakt 50 % Nebenkosten haben sollte, dann würde Ihn das Auto effektiv ~160 € Kosten. Dafür wird dann Steuer, Versicherung, Reparaturen, Inspektionen etc. vom Arbeitgeber übernommen. 

Gehalt kenne ich nicht genau, dürfte geschätzt bei 3-4000 € liegen. 

Vorgabe vom Arbeitgeber ist wohl nur Diesel.


----------



## P2063 (20. März 2018)

ok bin anhand des Leasingbudget wie gesagt von wesentlich niedrigerem Gehalt ausgegangen. Dann wird das wohl einer der wenigen Fälle wo man das mit dem Firmenwagen machen kann 

Manche Firmen schreiben ja auch aus Repräsentationszwecken einen gewissen "Status" oder zumindest gewünschte Marken vor. Ich hatte damals knapp 720€ weniger auf dem Konto. Die Kilometer machen halt auch viel aus, bei 20 mag das grade so noch gehn.

Ich würde es vielleicht mit einem Hyundai i20 probieren, oder wenn Hybrid statt Diesel ok wäre ein Yaris. Ein Diesel für unter 20k zu finden wird schwierig.


----------



## ForceOne (20. März 2018)

die fahren im Büro wohl auch einige Opel Astra etc. also Status scheint da nicht an erster Stelle zu stehen.

Ist eben die Frage, was man da so kaufen kann


----------



## P2063 (20. März 2018)

naja selbst der Astra liegt ja schon knapp über 20k wenn man nur den kleinsten 95PS Diesel auswählt. Mit einem Mindestmaß an Infotainment und Klima ist man schon bei 25k. Für den Corsa gibt es noch einen mit 75PS, aber nicht wesentlich günstiger. Da ist dann auch wieder die Frage, ob man sowas noch freiwillig fahren will. Da bekommt man bei Hyundai schon wesentlich mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## taks (20. März 2018)

Skoda Fabia (Kombi) sollte etwa in dem Bereich liegen.


----------



## worco (20. März 2018)

Firmenwagen rechnen sich nicht? Die Fälle in denen ein vergleichbarer Firmenwagen sich nicht rechnet sind wohl eher äusserst selten. Wenn ich natürlich privat nen Golf 5 diesel fahre oder geschäftlich nen A6, dann mag das sein.
Ansonsten, bei Vergleich vom selben Auto geschäftlich und privat ist es eher die Regel als die Ausnahme das das ein guter Deal ist. Wenn man keinen Arbeitsweg versteuern muss wegen  z. B. wechselnder Taetigkeitsorte, dann noch viel mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. März 2018)

Also ich würde mein Auto jederzeit als Firmenwagen nehmen. Ist bestimmt 50% billiger.  ...das Auto außen vorgelassen, wenn ich alleine Verschleißteile und Sprit zusammen rechne würde sich das lohnen.


----------



## worco (20. März 2018)

Ich hab auch schon überlegt dein Auto als FW zu nehmen, ist mir aber nicht groß genug...Mal sehen wann es den Passat mit VR6 wieder gibt, dann probier ich den mal, jetzt ist erstmal mein California fertig gebaut, und dann ab Herbst vllt nen Touareg.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. März 2018)

Ich glaube nicht dass es im Passat noch mal 6 Zylinder geben wird....


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2018)

Falls der Arteon bei der nächsten PA einen VR6T auf Basis vom EA390 (2,5l bzw. 3l) wie der Atlas bekommt, wird der schätzungsweise auch im Passat verbaut werden.
Hängt natürlich auch von der Nachfrage nach einem VR6T ab, die beim Arteon deutlich höher ist als beim Passat.


----------



## worco (21. März 2018)

Genau darauf Ziele ich auch ab. Arteon finde ich nicht schlecht, war mir aber den Aufpreis nicht wert. Da müsste er schon mehr Alleinstellungsmerkmale haben. Vllt den Motor in Zukunft


----------



## Captn (21. März 2018)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Arteon bisher nur von einem 4-Zylinder angetrieben wird? Oo


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Arteon bisher nur von einem 4-Zylinder angetrieben wird? Oo



In meinen Augen wird das auch so bleiben.


----------



## Captn (21. März 2018)

Ich raffe aber nicht ganz, wie der gleiche Motor (2.0L TSI) mit Allrad 90PS mehr Leistung hat als der normale mit Vorderradantrieb. Zu irgendwelchen Unterschieden (abgesehen vom Antriebskonzept) finde ich da auch nichts. Zumindest nicht auf Wikipedia, was diesbezüglich normalerweise auch jeden Mist datiert. Oder läuft der einfach mit mehr Ladedruck? Weiß da einer mehr?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen wird das auch so bleiben.



mMn wird der VR6T auf jeden Fall kommen. Die Nachfrage ist recht hoch und da der Arteon auch in den USA verkauft werden wird, ist dort auch noch ein großer Markt für den VR6T offen.



Captn schrieb:


> Ich raffe aber nicht ganz, wie der gleiche Motor  (2.0L TSI) mit Allrad 90PS mehr Leistung hat als der normale mit  Vorderradantrieb. Zu irgendwelchen Unterschieden (abgesehen vom  Antriebskonzept) finde ich da auch nichts. Zumindest nicht auf  Wikipedia, was diesbezüglich normalerweise auch jeden Mist datiert. Oder  läuft der einfach mit mehr Ladedruck? Weiß da einer mehr?



Ja, 190ps und 280ps Benziner unterscheiden sich in sehr vielen Bauteilen. Zum einen innermotorisch (z.B. Ventilhub, Verdichtung, ...), Lader, LLK, AGA, etc. pp.
Zwischen dem 190ps TDI und 240PS TDI sind die Unterschiede ebenfalls sehr groß.


----------



## Captn (21. März 2018)

Ja, das ergibt durchaus Sinn. Vielleicht ist das Auto aber noch zu "neu". Normalerweise findet man ja sofort die Typenbezeichnung des Motors und dann sieht man ja welche Unterschiede sich da ergeben. Denn mit einfach mehr Ladedruck ist es ja nicht einfach so getan. Zumindest wenn man 90PS mehr Leistung erreichen will. Das ganze muss ja auch irgendwie vom Motor "verkraftet" werden.

Ist der Arteon nicht sogar mit einem 6-Zylinder beworben/vorgestellt worden?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2018)

hm, wenn die den VR6 au sdem Atlas in nen Arteon einbauen wollen, müssen se aber die Motorhaube anheben


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich raffe aber nicht ganz, wie der gleiche Motor (2.0L TSI) mit Allrad 90PS mehr Leistung hat als der normale mit Vorderradantrieb. Zu irgendwelchen Unterschieden (abgesehen vom Antriebskonzept) finde ich da auch nichts. Zumindest nicht auf Wikipedia, was diesbezüglich normalerweise auch jeden Mist datiert. Oder läuft der einfach mit mehr Ladedruck? Weiß da einer mehr?


Die Autos mit FWD werden gedrosselt. Dreht ja sonst eh nur durch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> hm, wenn die den VR6 au sdem Atlas in nen Arteon einbauen wollen, müssen se aber die Motorhaube anheben



Warum sollte der nicht passen ? Der Atlas ist ebenfalls ein MQB Fahrzeug und der VR6T ist auch nicht höher als ein normaler 4 Zylinder.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. März 2018)

Teilweise sind auch noch die Bauteile anders produziert. Ich bin schon ne Weile von VW weg, aber bei den 19,PD-TDI hatten sie bei unterschiedlichen Leistungen teilweise sogar den Rumpfmotor aus anderen Legierungen etc. Also nur Ladedruck und gut ists das macht der Chiptuner... sonst kaum wer.  Da wird teilweise wegen 20PS ganz schön viel geändert....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum sollte der nicht passen ? Der Atlas ist ebenfalls ein MQB Fahrzeug und der VR6T ist auch nicht höher als ein normaler 4 Zylinder.



Mir kam er deutlich höher vor, als ich die KGE verbaut habe. Mag am Atlas selbst liegen, aber klein ist der Motor nicht. MQB ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit „ich kann alles überall einbauen".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. März 2018)

Dass die Maße nicht exakt gleich sind ist klar, trotzdem hat man innerhalb einer MQB Spezifikation wenig bis keine Unterschiede in den Maßen (sonst macht das Ganze auch keinen Sinn).
Und es ist ja nun auch nicht so, dass der 2.0TSI beim Arteon keinen Platz mehr mach oben hätte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. März 2018)

Ähm, ich glaube du missverstehst den MQB; der ist nicht dafür gedacht Motoren kreuz und quer zu nutzen. Im eigentlichen Sinn war die Bodengruppe und Elektrik der Sinn. Motoren spielen nicht die Hauptrolle.

Konzeptbedingt baut ein VR eh höher, ob der Atlas VR6 in den Arteon passt, bezweifele ich stark. Angepasst vielleicht, aber nicht 1:1.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Autos mit FWD werden gedrosselt. Dreht ja sonst eh nur durch.



Ich glaube auch der letzte hier im forum hat verstanden dass du Allrad hast.
Ganz toll, wie läufts für dich so auf der Rennstrecke mit einer Gewichtsverteilung von ca. 60:40?
"Sportlich untersteuernd" auf der Bremse würde ich es mal abschätzen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. März 2018)

Eigentlich hat er die meiste Zeit über Frontantrieb und nur wenn es nötig ist, schaltet die Haldex nach hinten um (meine bis zu 50%).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube du missverstehst den MQB; der ist nicht dafür gedacht Motoren kreuz und quer zu nutzen.



Ich verstehe den MQB sehr gut 
Und der wurde u.a. auch für den Antrieb eingeführt.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Im  eigentlichen Sinn war die Bodengruppe und Elektrik der Sinn. Motoren  spielen nicht die Hauptrolle.



Nein, folgende Module gehören grundlegend zum MQB:

-Elektrik/Elektronik
-Antrieb
-Fahrwerk
-Aufbau (Karosserie, Klimaanlage, Sitzanlage, Airbags)




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Konzeptbedingt baut ein VR eh höher, ob der Atlas VR6 in den Arteon  passt, bezweifele ich stark. Angepasst vielleicht, aber nicht  1:1.



Warum sollte der VR6T höher bauen ? Beim Sauger sitzt oberhalb halt noch die Ansaugbrücke, die fällt aber beim Turbo weg. 
Der Block ist nicht höher als bei einem 4 Zylinder mit vergleichbarem Hub, Kopf ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

Doch, da sonst die versetzten 15° Kolben unten zusammen rempeln, da muss man definitiv einen höheren Kopf nutzen, bei gleicher Hublänge. Klar, wenn ich den 2l Langhub baue und den VR Kurzhub, komme ich gleich hin 

Wie gesagt, der Motor ist aus meiner Erinnerung von letztem Jahr bei den KGE-Verbauversuchen höher als ein 2.0l TSI.

Das kann sicherlich auch daran liegen, dass man beim Atlas Fahrzeugbedingt den Motor lieber mit den Anbauteilen in die Höhe baut, was man von dem was ich gesehen habe, ggf. auch neben den Motor bauen könnte, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ich habe den Motor schließlich nicht konstruiert.
Allerdings ist mir der VR6 in der Leistungs/Hubraumauslegung bei VW bisher nur in 2 Autos über den weg gelaufen. Amarok und Atals, beides Autos mit sehr hohem Motorraum.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ein VR6 im Arteon sollte ohne probleme möglich sein, das ging ja auch schon im Golf und Bora/Jetta. allerdings in meinen Augen nicht 1:1 mit dem Stand, der im Atlas steckt.
Welche Auswirkungen das auf die Leistung hat? wahrscheinlich kaum; allerdings dürften die nötigen Änderungen das ganze als ein teures 2. Derivat des Motors deklassieren, was die Kosten wiederum zu einem Problem werden lassen könnte.

Edit: Ganz nebenbei mag ich den Arteon nicht, der ist einfach nix. Wenn eine Limo von VW und Oberklasse, bitte einen Phideon. (optische und von den Motoren  )


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Doch, da sonst die versetzten 15° Kolben  unten zusammen rempeln, da muss man definitiv einen höheren Kopf nutzen,  bei gleicher Hublänge. Klar, wenn ich den 2l Langhub baue und den VR  Kurzhub, komme ich gleich hin



Verstehe ich nicht. Was soll denn am Kopf von einem VR6 anders sein bis auf die versetzte Anordnung ?
Und die Schränkung ist ja horizontal.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

Die Bewegungsachse der Hubbohrung zeigt doch Richtung Kurbelwelle und müsste rechnerisch demnach 7,5° aus dem Lot gekippt sein, die andere "Bank" ebenfalls in die andere Richtung. Wenn man die Hubrichtung jeweils Senkrecht lässt verpufft doch viel zu viel Leistung im michts.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. März 2018)

Was denkt man sich bei Mercedes eigentlich bei der Preisgestaltung der neuen A-Klasse? Im Briefkasten lag ne Einladung zur Probefahrt...
Da kann man auch direkt die C-Klasse nehmen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

das kann man im nächsten Step mit einer ordentlichen Preisanhebung der C-Klasse  sicherlich beheben


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2018)

Gerade gesehen, das Basismodell kostet bereits gute 30.000 Euro? Da sind sie in der Tat nah an der C-Klasse.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

Hab mir gerade mal das Bild von schräg vorn angeschaut, was zum geier haben die aus dem hübschen mutigen Kompaktwagen gemacht? Glatgelutscht wie ein Bonbon. Bäh. Wer gibt dafür denn mehr aus, als für nen Golf?


----------



## P2063 (22. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wer gibt dafür denn mehr aus, als für nen Golf?



sieht man doch was die Werbebilder der Mercedes Homepage suggerieren: Neureiche Glamour-Itgirls die zuviel topmodel geschaut haben, aber denen ein Opel Adam nicht standesgemäß genug erscheint

(davon mal abgesehen finde ich das Design absolut gelungen und das einzige im aktuellen Portfolio was ich kaufen würde wenn mir denn überhaupt nach Mercedes wäre. Meiner Meinung nach sind die aktuellen Heckansichten bei Mercedes, egal ob C oder E Klasse (die ganzen Suvs schenken wir uns mal) durchs gesamte Portfolio hinweg ein rundgelutschtes ästhetisches Verbrechen das absolut null zur massiven Front passt.)


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch der letzte hier im forum hat verstanden dass du Allrad hast.
> Ganz toll, wie läufts für dich so auf der Rennstrecke mit einer Gewichtsverteilung von ca. 60:40?
> "Sportlich untersteuernd" auf der Bremse würde ich es mal abschätzen.


Was hat die Gewichtsverteilung mit dem Fahrverhalten zu tun? 

Das Allradautos zum untersteuern neigen ist halt konzeptbedingt. Wenn man das Auto richtig einstellt und vorallem richtig fährt, ist das aber kein Thema. Auf losem Untergrund ist man sowieso dauerhaft quer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

ah, ok, ich schau bei Werbung einfach zu viel ins Handy 

Also Leute ohne Geld, die auf Kosten der Bank leben 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...
> Auf losem Untergrund ist man sowieso dauerhaft quer.



Das macht, sofern man es kann, mit Allrad aber mehr Spaß


----------



## Zoon (22. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Arteon bisher nur von einem 4-Zylinder angetrieben wird? Oo



richtig, und solange dass der Fall ist ist für mich dieses Auto sinnlos nur ein bissel optisches Chichi reicht nicht wenn dann will ich in dem Koffer auch nen exklusiven Motor haben entweder den VR oder für den 2.5er TFSI lass ich mich auch noch breitschlagen  aber dann hat wohl Audi was dagegen.  Nagut dann halt direkt nen RS3 Sedan kaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die Bewegungsachse der Hubbohrung zeigt doch Richtung Kurbelwelle und müsste rechnerisch demnach 7,5° aus dem Lot gekippt sein, die andere "Bank" ebenfalls in die andere Richtung. Wenn man die Hubrichtung jeweils Senkrecht lässt verpufft doch viel zu viel Leistung im michts.



Kann dir da immer noch nicht wirklich folgen 
So sieht das aus, sehe jetzt nix was höher bauen soll als ein 4 Zylinder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

Weil der UT bei R oder V Motoren tiefer liegen kann als bei VR


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. März 2018)

Achso, das meinst du. Die sind aber nicht viel länger. 
Zumindest nicht so viel, dass der Motor deutlich höher aufbaut.
Beim alten VR6 zu einem 2.0tsi beträgt der Unterschied etwa 20mm


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

20mm sind bei VW Welten,  du weißt doch wie die "quetschen".


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2018)

Habe am kommenden Dienstag das Vergnügen bei unserem Zafira den Ölwasserwärmetauscher abzudichten. Wer das Ding zwischen dem Kat und dem Motor gepackt hat, gehört am Sack aufgehängt...


----------



## Captn (22. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal das Bild von schräg vorn angeschaut, was zum geier haben die aus dem hübschen mutigen Kompaktwagen gemacht? Glatgelutscht wie ein Bonbon. Bäh. Wer gibt dafür denn mehr aus, als für nen Golf?



Joa, ich finde den Vorgänger da auch schöner. Ganz so hässlich ist die neue aber auch nicht. Vor Allem wenn man mal bedenkt, womit das bei Mercedes angefangen hat . Ich mag aber allgemein diese nach unten gezogenen Fahrzeugfronten nicht, weshalb ich den VWs auch nicht mehr so abgeneigt bin. Als die A-Klasse 2012 rauskam fand ich, dass das der so ziemlich gelungenste Kleinwagen derzeitig war. Der 1er von BMW wird immer hässlicher (und hat mit dem Heckantrieb sein letztes Alleinstellungsmerkmal verloren) und der Golf war mir noch nie was. Im Endeffekt ist mir das aber alles zu "neu" .

@Zeiss

Das sind Spezis, die das mit Absicht machen, damit man sowas nicht selbst tauscht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. März 2018)

Ich finde die neue A-Klasse echt toll. Vor allem die Front sagt mir zu...


Heute auch den ersten neuen A7 gesehen. Das ´mal nen Brett ^^


----------



## >ExX< (22. März 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich bins mal wieder mit einem Problem.
Ich kann meinen BMW 3er e91 nichtmehr mit der Fernbedienung aufschließen, das war bereits vor einem Jahr beim Kauf so. Wenn ich das Auto mit dem mechanischen Schlüssel aufschließe, funktioniert die Zentralverriegelung tadellos. Jetzt habe ich beide Schlüssel mal neu initialisiert, also reinstecken, Zündung an 3sek., raus. öffnen Taste gedrückt halten, 3x schließen drücken, und öffnen loslassen. Dann sollte das Auto das quittieren in dem ZV einmal schließt und wieder öffnet. Das tut sie aber nicht, ich höre nur im Beifahrerfußraum ein wirklich sehr leises schalten eines Relais, habe das paar mal gemacht und es ist reproduzierbar. In einem Schlüssel habe ich den Akku gecheckt, Spannung lag bei 2,97V, Soll ist 3V. Also scheint schonmal die Induktionsfunktion im Schlüsselschacht zu funktionieren. Das Diversity im Heckspoiler habe ich bisher noch nicht kontrolliert, genau so wenig wie Kabelbrüche am Heckdeckel. 

Jetzt ist meine Frage: Angenommen das Diversity, welches die Funksignale aufnimmt, ist defekt oder ein Kabelbruch ist vorhanden, würde das auch das Initialisieren der Schlüssel, indem die ZV das quittiert, verhindern? Oder kann man das fehlgeschlagene Initialisieren nicht mit dem Diversity, Kabelbruch oder Sicherung in Verbindung bringen?

Bin mal gespannt und danke im Vorraus


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Das sind Spezis, die das mit Absicht machen, damit man sowas nicht selbst tauscht.



Na selber tauschen kann man es schon, es ist nur einfach nur dumm plaziert, dass der Mist irgendwann undicht wird, ist doch von vorne herein klar.

Hier sieht man, wo es verbaut ist.


----------



## Riverna (22. März 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch der letzte hier im forum hat verstanden dass du Allrad hast.



Wenn er halt wenigstens "richtiges" Allrad hätte, könnte ich die große Klappe noch verstehen... aber so ist das irgendwie nach Pimmelvergleich schreien und genau zu wissen das man am Ende eh den kleinsten hat.

Ich kann dieser Diskussion über "den besten Antrieb" eh nix abgewinnen. Mir machen alle drei Antriebskonzepte auf ihrer eigenen Art und Weise soviel Spaß, dass ich gar nicht entscheiden will was ich besser finde. Jeder Antrieb hat seine Vorteile gegenüber den anderen beiden (FWD hat da halt die wenigsten Vorteile). Aber im Grunde hat alles seine daseinsberechtigung. Es kommt gar nicht so sehr auf den Antrieb an, sondern ob das Fahrzeug damit gut umgehen kann. Den Lexus oder den Mazda würde ich gar nicht als Allradler haben wollen. Genau so wäre der Subaru für mich ohne Allrad komplett uninteressant. Den Mazda könnte ich mir als RWD hingegen gut vorstellen und zur Not würde der Lexus mit FWD vermutlich auch reichen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. März 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wer gibt dafür denn mehr aus, als für nen Golf?



Hier, ich. 

Ich würde selbst für nen Japaner mehr ausgeben als für nen Golf. Alleine schon, um das Ding nicht fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. März 2018)

Ok, wer gibt dafür mehr als für nen i30 aus? Letzterer sieht nebenbei irgendwie besser aus, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. März 2018)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der i30 mich nicht so sehr anspricht wie die A-Klasse. (Meine Meinung)


----------



## Riverna (22. März 2018)

Ich würde auch so ziemlich alles kaufen nur um keinen Golf fahren zu müssen. Finde den Wagen derart langweilig... und wenn ich sehe wieviel Probleme die Eltern meine Freundin mit ihrem Golf 7 haben. Das geht auf keine Kuhhaut... der stand jetzt zum 17 mal !!! in der Werkstatt wegen Defekten und das mit gerade mal 88k...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. März 2018)

Freut mich, dass ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine bin. 

Das ist aber natürlich hart und sowas wünscht man auch niemanden. Wobei ich denke, dass auch nicht alle Golfs solche Probleme haben. 

Und die Asiaten haben in der Qualität ja nunmal ordentlich nachgezogen in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Zeiss (22. März 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde auch so ziemlich alles kaufen nur um keinen Golf fahren zu müssen. Finde den Wagen derart langweilig... und wenn ich sehe wieviel Probleme die Eltern meine Freundin mit ihrem Golf 7 haben. Das geht auf keine Kuhhaut... der stand jetzt zum 17 mal !!! in der Werkstatt wegen Defekten und das mit gerade mal 88k...



Erweitere diese Abneigung auf den gesamten VW-Konzern und es würde auf mich zutreffen.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. März 2018)

Weiss ja gar nedd was ihr habt.. ich finde Allrad am Besten wenn du vorn nen Motor hast und hinten auch  

BTW: Ich hab noch nen alten VR6 BDE rum liegen.. braucht den wer für seinen gestreckten Golf?


----------



## Captn (22. März 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Na selber tauschen kann man es schon, es ist nur einfach nur dumm plaziert, dass der Mist irgendwann undicht wird, ist doch von vorne herein klar.
> 
> Hier sieht man, wo es verbaut ist.



Gewollte Obsoleszenz


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn er halt wenigstens "richtiges" Allrad hätte, könnte ich die große Klappe noch verstehen...


Also lieber "richtigen" Allrad wie z.B. in einem Lada, der die Kraft trotz 4 angetriebenen Rädern nicht auf die Straße bringt. Macht sinn.  Ein abschaltbarer Allrad, der permanenten Allradlern wegfährt ist also trotzdem schlechter, weil er schneller ist.   Schlechter = besser!


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2018)

Ein Lada schafft es also tortzt 4x4 nicht seine 83PS auf die Strasse zu bringen und weil ein 300PS Haldex Allrad ihm wegfährt, ist abschalbarer Allrad also besser als permanenter Allrad?


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich würde auch so ziemlich alles kaufen nur um keinen Golf fahren zu müssen. Finde den Wagen derart langweilig...


Jeder hat halt andere Vorlieben.  





Riverna schrieb:


> und wenn ich sehe wieviel Probleme die Eltern meine Freundin mit ihrem Golf 7 haben. Das geht auf keine Kuhhaut... der stand jetzt zum 17 mal !!! in der Werkstatt wegen Defekten und das mit gerade mal 88k...


Solche Einzelfälle gibt es bei anderen Herstellern auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Lada schafft es also tortzt 4x4 nicht seine 83PS auf die Strasse zu bringen und weil ein 300PS Haldex Allrad ihm wegfährt, ist abschalbarer Allrad also besser als permanenter Allrad?


Super verdreht die ganze Aussage!  Da steht "z.B."  Anstatt "Lada" hätte da auch "BMW M9 680 PS Grün EZ2018 mit ContiSportcontact 6 285/15 R22 an der Vorderachse" stehen können.


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2018)

Naja, deine Aussage war, dass ein Lada trotz 4x4 die Leistung nicht auf die Straße bringen würde... und das ist halt mal Bullshit.


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2018)

So siehts aus.
Anscheinend weiss unser lieber TBF selber nicht mehr so genau, was er eigentlich meint.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2018)

"Lada" war ein Beispiel für "echten" Allrad. ...und ja, ein Lada mit großem Turbo und 300PS bringt die Leistung nicht auf die Straße!


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2018)

Das weisst du woher?
YouTube


----------



## Captn (23. März 2018)

Interessant, was es doch alles für verrückte Sachen gibt. Was sich der Typ mit dem Porsche wohl gedacht hat?


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2018)

Heut in der Früh mit dem Ver Gölfchen auf Arbeit gedüst... bzw., ich wollte düsen. Denn es ging mal wieder ab 3000U/min nix mehr weiter, keine Gasannahme. Schon wieder das N75 defekt??? WTF


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> "Lada" war ein Beispiel für "echten" Allrad. ...und ja, ein Lada mit großem Turbo und 300PS bringt die Leistung nicht auf die Straße!



Liest du den Bullshit, den du hier verzapft, eigentlich auch selbst?

Und ja, ein Niva hat echtes Allrad, mit Untersetzung und (Mittel)Diffsperre...


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das weisst du woher?
> YouTube


Gradeaus auf einer perfekten Straße mit Semislicks beschleunigen... Was soll mir das jetzt genau sagen?



Zeiss schrieb:


> Liest du den Bullshit, den du hier verzapft, eigentlich auch selbst?
> 
> Und ja, ein Niva hat echtes Allrad, mit Untersetzung und (Mittel)Diffsperre...


Hast du schon jemals in deinen Leben ein Allradauto am Limit bewegt? Ich denke eher nicht. Von daher nehme ich es dir auch nicht übel das du nicht wissen kannst das sich verschiede Allrad Systeme komplett anders fahren und der Haldex Allrad von Audi fahrdynamisch mit eins der besten Systeme ist.


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2018)

Hey, Pippi Langstrumpf...


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> der Haldex Allrad von Audi fahrdynamisch mit eins der besten Systeme ist.



Sagt wer? Auto Blöd? Quelle?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 200k als Tracktool?  Da ist dann aber schon Diff+Getriebe Nummer 3-4 drin.(mindestens)  Absolut keine Chance das jemals ein Diff oder Getriebe auf der Rennstrecke so lange durchhält.


Mal davon ab gesehen, das diff-sperren auch außerhalb der rennstrecke sinn machen, ist es auch eine frage der fahrweise. Mit einem relativ "rundem" fahrstil kann man die haltbarkeit sicherlich verlängern.


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ewig hält nix. Und wie gesagt, bislang kenne ich nicht einen Fall wo die VAQ einen Schaden hatte.


Ich bin bei sowas mittlerweile nur noch skeptisch. Bis zu meinem getriebeschaden hatte ich auch nicht gedacht, das an einem manuellen schalter überhaupt was dran ist was kaputt gehen kann. (bei normaler fahrweise)


> Natürlich hast du wechselnde Lasten bei einem Haldexantrieb
> Dazu ab Haldex4 auch noch wechselnde Lasten im Zug- und Schubbetrieb.


Also ich sehe gerade keinen grund, warum die haldex z.b. 20% leistung nach hinten schieben soll. Das ding ist in meinen augen entweder auf oder zu. Ein dazwischen macht keinen sinn, im gegensatz zur kupplung der VAQ.


> Die VAQ sitzt am Getriebe, nicht drin.


Also die differentiale sitzen, meines wissens, im getriebe. (front-triebler) Für etwas außerhalb ist da vorn einfach nicht wirklich platz. Entsprechend werden die doch die paar reibscheiben mit in das gehäuse vom getriebe gequetscht haben. (ansonsten sollte sich VW vieleicht mal nach qualifizierten personal um schauen) Die steuerung für das ganze ist dann außerhalb...


Zeiss schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Auto Blöd? Quelle?


Ob es "den besten" allrad gibt sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt, aber automobil (vox) hat da mal etwas herum getestet.
Das video kann man leider nicht direkt verlinken, deshalb schaut mal hier. Das video heißt "Der Berg ruft- Nach den klassischen Tests kommt die Bergfahrt".
Da tritt ein klassischer allrad (subaru) gegen einen elektrischen (tesla) und einen hang-on allrad (a-klasse) an. Dabei kommt die a-klasse am besten weg, was wohl aber auch der verdienst der ganzen elektronischen steuerung ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. März 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Auto Blöd? Quelle?


Ich traue dir durchaus zu mit Hilfe von diesem Internet selber ein paar Rundenzeiten, 0-100 Zeiten, Fahrberichte, usw... zu finden. Einfach mal verschiedene Allradsysteme selber am Limit bewegen würde auch helfen. Wenn man es halt nie selber gespürt hat wie unterschiedlich es sich fährt, dann kann man es auch nicht glauben.


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2018)

Seht es ein, TBF fährt Haldex, also kann es nur das beste System sein.


----------



## Zeiss (23. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich traue dir durchaus zu mit Hilfe von diesem Internet selber ein paar Rundenzeiten, 0-100 Zeiten, Fahrberichte, usw... zu finden. Einfach mal verschiedene Allradsysteme selber am Limit bewegen würde auch helfen. Wenn man es halt nie selber gespürt hat wie unterschiedlich es sich fährt, dann kann man es auch nicht glauben.



Hast du eine Quelle, die deine Behauptung untermauern kann, oder kannst du nur dumm daher labern?


----------



## Kuhprah (23. März 2018)

So.. Autole aus dem Servicecenter abgeholt. Rennt wieder 1A. Hab nen neues Ladegerät bekommen (3. Generation, Revision C), dazu wurde der Türgriff Beifahrertür neu eingestellt so dass er wieder tut. Dazu noch Scheibenwaschwasser auffüllen, Auto volltanken, Fehlerlogs auslesen etc. 
Interessant die Bezahlvarianten  Der Türgriff fällt unter "Warranty", das Ladegerät ebenfalls. Fehlerspeicher auslesen, Firmware checken, Scheibenwaschwasser auffüllen, Reifendruck- und Profil checken, Spur- Stutz prüfen wird als "Goodwill" abgehakt. Und Endkontrolle, Waschen etc. als "Internal Marketing / Sales / Service 

Heftig die Stundensätze von 180€ die Stunde  Naja, Gesamtsumme diesmal 0,00, von daher passts  Hoffentlich war das der erste und letzte ausserplanmässige Aufenthalt.


----------



## Riverna (24. März 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Und die Asiaten haben in der Qualität ja nunmal ordentlich nachgezogen in den letzten Jahren.



Seit einigen Jahren geht die Qualität der Japaner langsam Bergab. 

Technisch waren die 90 - 2000er die robustesten. Da war der Innenraum aber meist noch ziemlich billig verarbeitet. Das beste Gesamtpacket haben wohl die 2000 - 2010 er Modelle. Die waren robust, im Innenraum gut und das Design meistens ansehbar. Aktuelle Modelle ist der Innenraum noch gut, die Technik ok, und das Design oft schrecklich. Mir persönlich sagen die mitt der 90er bis mitte 2000er aber am meisten zu. 



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Solche Einzelfälle gibt es bei anderen Herstellern auch.



Selbstverständlich hat jeder Hersteller da so seine Probleme. Trotzdem ist es was anderes wenn man "selber" betroffen ist und das direkt mit bekommt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Seht es ein, TBF fährt Haldex, also kann es nur das beste System sein.



Absolut richtig... er bewegt seine Autos immerhin richtig am Limit (im Straßenverkehr) und kann es somit besser beurteilen als wir.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle, die deine Behauptung untermauern kann, oder kannst du nur dumm daher labern?



Schämst du dich nicht, dem Branchen König aus dem Thread hier ans Bein pinkeln zu wollen? Zeig mal ein wenig Respekt... und beweg erstmal alle Allrad Systeme am Limit um dir überhaupt ein Grundwissen anzueignen bevor ihn so plump nach Quellen fragst. 

Zu TBF sag ich lieber nichts, das gebe nur eine Verwarnung...


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. März 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle, die deine Behauptung untermauern kann, oder kannst du nur dumm daher labern?


Wieso sollte ich mir jetzt die Arbeit machen und extra für dich was raussuchen? Wenn du es wissen willst, dann kannst du ja gerne selber nach suchen. Kannst dir ja z.B. das Video von Turrican angucken wie da der Subaru mit permanentem Allrad einfach mal keine Chance hat als die die Skipiste hochfahren. Achso falls das zu viel Arbeit für dich ist... hier ist der Link: Nach den klassischen Tests kommt die Bergfahrt


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (24. März 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Seit einigen Jahren geht die Qualität der Japaner langsam Bergab.
> 
> Technisch waren die 90 - 2000er die robustesten. Da war der Innenraum aber meist noch ziemlich billig verarbeitet. Das beste Gesamtpacket haben wohl die 2000 - 2010 er Modelle. Die waren robust, im Innenraum gut und das Design meistens ansehbar. Aktuelle Modelle ist der Innenraum noch gut, die Technik ok, und das Design oft schrecklich. Mir persönlich sagen die mitt der 90er bis mitte 2000er aber am meisten zu.
> 
> [...]



Nunja, ein Mazda, Honda, Hyundai oder Kia ist aber auch nicht bedeutend schlechter als ein westlicher PKW.

Besonders lustig find ichs immer, wenn ich die Basis Ausstattung eines Audi A3 mit der von nem Mazda 3 vergleiche...


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja z.B. das Video von Turrican angucken wie da der Subaru mit permanentem Allrad einfach mal keine Chance hat als die die Skipiste hochfahren. Achso falls das zu viel Arbeit für dich ist... hier ist der Link: Nach den klassischen Tests kommt die Bergfahrt


Die fahren alle 3 die Skipiste hoch, aber egal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die fahren alle 3 die Skipiste hoch, aber egal.


Bis auf den riesen Zeitunterschied aber so weit hast du mit Sicherheit nicht geguckt. Erstmal bashen ist wichtiger.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. März 2018)

Mach ich auch jeden Tag fast, Skipisten hoch und runter fahren...  Wichtig ist der Alltag. Wer im Alltag driften muss kann von mir aus sonst wo bleiben...


----------



## JoM79 (24. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bis auf den riesen Zeitunterschied aber so weit hast du mit Sicherheit nicht geguckt. Erstmal bashen ist wichtiger.


Na dann schreib doch das nächste mal genauer, was du meinst.
Andauernd schreibst du etwas und hinterher hast du was anderes gemeint.
Aber wenn wichtig ist wer der Schnellste ist, bitte sehr.
YouTube
Echter Quattro gewinnt.


----------



## Zeiss (25. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mir jetzt die Arbeit machen und extra für dich was raussuchen?



Was? Du haust irgendwelche Sprüche raus und ich muss die Quelle suchen? Hast du einen Knall???



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Mach ich auch jeden Tag fast, Skipisten hoch und runter fahren...  Wichtig ist der Alltag. Wer im Alltag driften muss kann von mir aus sonst wo bleiben...



Machst Du es nicht tagtäglich? Echt nicht? Was bist Du denn für ein Looser??



Riverna schrieb:


> Schämst du dich nicht, dem Branchen König aus dem Thread hier ans Bein pinkeln zu wollen? Zeig mal ein wenig Respekt... und beweg erstmal alle Allrad Systeme am Limit um dir überhaupt ein Grundwissen anzueignen bevor ihn so plump nach Quellen fragst.



Ach, stimmt, wie konnte ich nur die (In)Kompetenz seiner Gottheit in Frage stellen... Der Mechaniker-King weltweit par excellence


----------



## Kuhprah (25. März 2018)

@Zeiss
Ich weiss, unglaublich dass ich mich noch traue was zu schreiben 

Aber das Video fand ich mal wirklich interessant. Vor allem das Abschneiden vom Tesla. Okay, bei den 60m hätten sie den Schlufpstart ausschalten sollen anstatt ein (so lässt er nämlich 0 Schlupf zu, keine Ahnung warum das so übersetzt ist) aber vor allem erstaunt war ich von der Kreisfahrt. Das Ding wiegt ja über 1t mehr als die beiden anderen im Feld und das merkt man im Winter in Kurven definitiv. Das Gewicht schiebt beim Lenken und Bremsen echt gut an. Ich hätte erwartet dass der entweder im Schritttempo da den Kreis fährt oder ständig abgetragen wird. Aber der hat sich da echt gut geschlagen  Drift und so Zeugs lässt die Elektronik ja eh gar nicht erst zu, abschaltbar ist auch nichts. Von daher eigentlich gute Leistung 
Subaru ist halt ein Spassauto. Und Spass ist nicht immer schnell


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2018)

Bei dem Video stellt sich mir aber schon die Frage nach der Bereifung des Subaru.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. März 2018)

Ich denke nicht das Subaru da Linglongdingdong Reifen drauf gemacht hatte, die den Unterschied erklären würden. Pressefahrzeuge bekommen normalerweise nur das Beste was es gibt.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Mach ich auch jeden Tag fast, Skipisten hoch und runter fahren...  Wichtig ist der Alltag. Wer im Alltag driften muss kann von mir aus sonst wo bleiben...


Wenn man einen Vergleich macht, wo man mit 20-30 möglichst langsam zum nächsten Bäcker fährt, wird man wohl kaum einen Unterschied sehen. Allradautos sind nunmal dafür gemacht, um eine frisch zugeschneite Landstraße möglichst schnell rauf zu ballern.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. März 2018)

Hmm, vielleicht ja keine "Linglongdingdong" sondern, Dingdonglinglong?


----------



## keinnick (25. März 2018)

Würde derartige Tests gerne mal sehen, wenn sie ein Profi macht. Vielleicht holt ja ein Sebastien Loeb ganz andere Ergebnisse raus.  Vor allem dann auch mehrfach und nicht nur in einem Versuch, sondern reproduzierbar.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Subaru da Linglongdingdong Reifen drauf gemacht hatte, die den Unterschied erklären würden. Pressefahrzeuge bekommen normalerweise nur das Beste was es gibt.


Der BRZ wird z.B. gerne mit relativ schmalen Michelin FuelSave verteilt damit man besser driften kann. Soo unwahrscheinlich ist es daher nicht dass auch beim WRX eher "Spaßbereifung" drauf war.


----------



## Riverna (25. März 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei dem Video stellt sich mir aber schon die Frage nach der Bereifung des Subaru.



Erstens das und zweitens darf man nicht vergessen das der Subaru 80PS weniger Motorleistung hat. Welche Bereifung auf dem Koffer ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber die Traktionsprobleme beim Start erwecken den Anschein.


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2018)

Laut dem Video, ist der Leistungunterschied auf Schnee doch egal.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. März 2018)

Eben. Es geht darum wie gut die Systeme die Leistung auf den Schnee bringen. Von 100% Leistung muss ein gewisser Grad um Vortrieb umgesetzt werden. Je mehr Power desto schwerer wird es auch. Hier sind theoretisch die Motoren im Vorteil die eine sehr träge Leistungsentfaltung haben. Idealerweise ein Saugmotor oder so. Statt dessen haben wir hier jetzt 380PS im Mercedes, 770PS im Tesla und 300PS im Subaru. Also müsste der Subaru am ehesten klar kommen. Tat er aber nicht. Man bekommt also nur das auf den Boden was die Reifen übertragen können. Unterschiedliche Reifen können da schon was ausmachen...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Statt dessen haben wir hier jetzt 380PS im Mercedes, 770PS im Tesla und 300PS im Subaru. Also müsste der Subaru am ehesten klar kommen. Tat er aber nicht.


Die leistung ist auf rutschigen untergrund aber fast egal. Alle 3 kandidaten bekommen nicht alles auf die piste.
Der schlüssel liegt wohl eher in der leistungsentfaltung (der subaru wird einfach das größte turbo-loch von allen haben). Dazu hat der tesla und der mercedes jede menge regelsysteme, die den schlupf einfach am optimum halten. Das bekommt der fahrer im subaru so einfach nicht hin und der scheint ja ohne große elektronik aus kommen zu müssen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. März 2018)

Die wichtigste Frage bleibt doch: “Wer hat am Ende das breiteste Grinsen und den meisten Spaß?“


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2018)

Das ist schnell beantwortet: Derjenige der im subaru sitzt.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. März 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Seit einigen Jahren geht die Qualität der Japaner langsam Bergab.
> 
> Technisch waren die 90 - 2000er die robustesten. Da war der Innenraum aber meist noch ziemlich billig verarbeitet. Das beste Gesamtpacket haben wohl die 2000 - 2010 er Modelle. Die waren robust, im Innenraum gut und das Design meistens ansehbar. Aktuelle Modelle ist der Innenraum noch gut, die Technik ok, und das Design oft schrecklich. Mir persönlich sagen die mitt der 90er bis mitte 2000er aber am meisten zu.



Das würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten. Wenn ich zb. Mazda anschaue und speziell meinen MX5, gerade die Modelle von ca. 98 bis 2005 haben ziemlich mit Rost zu kämpfen. Und ne durchgerostete Karosse ist so ziemlich das Schlimmste und Teuerste, was passieren kann neben einem Motorschaden.
Die sind deutlich besser und robuster geworden.
Auch wenn man sich wie angesprochen mal Koreaner wie Kia oder Hyundai anschaut, mittlerweile sind die in den Pannenstatistiken bei den Besten mit dabei für einen Bruchteil des Preises. Mitsubishi hat bei den Japanern auch nen guten Ruf bei der Haltbarkeit heutzutage.
Die 90er, 2000er waren mMn die Zeit, wo deutsche Autos noch 1A waren, welche mittlerweile stark nachgelassen haben.

Die qualitativsten Automarken sind heutzutage komischerweise die, welche das geringste "Ansehen" in unserem Land haben. Mit Qualität mein ich nicht das ganze oberflächliche Zeug, sondern die Technik, die dahinter steckt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2018)

Um 2000 haben die Premiumhersteller festgestellt dass es keinen Sinn mehr macht das bestmögliche Auto zu bauen weil das einfach zu teuer, zu schwer und zu selten ersetzt wird.
Die Qualitätsstatistiken führen selbige nach ein paar Überschwingern in der Kurskorrektur aber trotzdem an. Nur nicht so deutlich wie es technisch möglich wäre.
Allerdings sind die Statistiken auch nur semi aussagekräftig weil die Hersteller mittlerweile gerne ihren eigenen PannenNotruf als Teil der Garantie anbieten (was sicher auch die Werte von Hyundai/Kia positiv beeinflusst).

Realistisch betrachtet sind heute halt so ziemlich alle Autos, egal ob aus Japan, Korea oder sonst wo, robust genug um die ersten 200-300tkm in 6-8 Jahren gut zu überstehen.


----------



## Captn (25. März 2018)

So, ich hab heute mal die Spiegel in Angriff genommen. Ich wollte das eigentlich schon letzte Woche machen, aber leider musste ich feststellen, dass der Alufuß vom Spiegel der Fahrerseite schon angefangen hat zu gammeln. Also hab ich die Spiegel erstmal lackieren lassen. So ist der Fuß auch nicht mehr mattschwarz, sondern glänzend.
Nur muss ich jetzt wohl oder übel die Shadowline-Leisten auch alle in glanzschwarz lackieren lassen, damit das passend aussieht. 
Aber das wichtigste ist, das ich die Spiegel nun nicht mehr ständig anfassen muss. Wenn ich morgen mal Zeit hab, kann ich ja Bilder machen, damit man den Unterschied sieht.


----------



## Zeiss (25. März 2018)

Hmm??? Shadowline ist doch immer Hochglanz?? Oder ist es beim E38 anders?


----------



## Klutten (25. März 2018)

Den Gammel an den Spiegeln wirst du sicher nicht dauerhaft los. Ich habe meine Spiegel bereits 2x machen lassen und die Korrosion ist wieder in gleichem Umfang vorhanden, obwohl beim zweiten Mal extra darauf geachtet wurde, dass alles metallisch blank war, bevor die Oberfläche wieder hergestellt wurde. Wenn zwei neue Spiegel nicht mit über 1.400€ zu Buche schlagen würden, dann hätte ich schon längst neue gekauft.


----------



## Captn (25. März 2018)

@Zeiss 

Nee, beim E38 ist das alles Seidenmatt. Beim 5er hingegen war das alles schon in Hochglanz.

@Klutten 

Naja, der Spiegel hat nur auf der Unterseite gegammelt. Damit es dauerhaft weg bleibt, muss die Oxidschicht halt komplett runter und das wird man mit schleifen nicht einfach so hinbekommen. Da muss man schon mit Säuren arbeiten. Aber da mich das lackieren nichts kostet, stört mich das nicht. Und lieber gebe ich 80€ für so ein Paar Spiegel aus und nehme den gebrauchten Zustand in Kauf, als das ich mir neue bei BMW hole für den entsprechenden Obolus. 
Ich überlege halt nur noch, ob ich mir die Elektrochrom-Spiegelgläser besorge, wobei die am Ende eh nur wieder geklaut werden...


----------



## Klutten (25. März 2018)

80€ wären schön, aber M5-Spiegel bekomme ich leider auch am Gebrauchtmarkt nicht wirklich günstig ...von der Qualität alter Teile ganz zu schweigen. Die Gläser sind halt auch immer ein Thema, da diese innerhalb von 5 Sekunden demontiert werden können und ein begehrtes Sammlerobjekt darstellen. Glücklicherweise steht mein Auto nie großartig unbeaufsichtigt rum.


----------



## Captn (25. März 2018)

Ich hatte halt Glück, dass ich die elektrisch anklappbaren Spiegel günstig von einem Schlachter bekommen habe. Vor meiner Haustür kann ich das Auto auch unbehelligt stehen lassen. Die Gläser vom 5er wurden mir nämlich in Berlin geklaut.


----------



## Zeiss (25. März 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> 
> Nee, beim E38 ist das alles Seidenmatt. Beim 5er hingegen war das alles schon in Hochglanz.



Oh, okay. Mein E66 ist ein "Hochglanz Shaddowline".


----------



## Captn (25. März 2018)

Das sieht auch insgesamt besser aus.


----------



## Riverna (26. März 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten. Wenn ich zb. Mazda anschaue und speziell meinen MX5, gerade die Modelle von ca. 98 bis 2005 haben ziemlich mit Rost zu kämpfen. Und ne durchgerostete Karosse ist so ziemlich das Schlimmste und Teuerste, was passieren kann neben einem Motorschaden.



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich mich für den MX5 nie interessiert habe und ich mich diesbezüglich nicht schlau gemacht habe. Rost ist bei den 90 + Modellen natürlich immer ein Thema, wenn die Pflege vom Vorbesitzer nicht so berücksichtigt wurde.


----------



## riedochs (31. März 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die XDS+ ist rein elektrisch, ohne Zusatzbauteile und arbeitet über die Bremsanlage, ja.
> Alle sportlichen Modelle besitzen aber die VAQ, welche ein mechanisches Bauteil ist und nicht über die Bremsanlage „sperrt“.
> Die VAQ funktioniert wunderbar, in den meisten Fällen auch deutlich besser als eine umgesteuerte Lamellensperre.
> BorgWarner Provides its Front Cross Differential (FXD) Technology for the New SEAT Leon CUPRA - BorgWarner



Nach fast 3,5 Jahren Cupra: Das Teil funktioniert hervorragend.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. April 2018)

Ich war heute mal beim händler, weil mein auto 25 tage bis zur inspektion, aber noch 405 tage bzw. 9000km bis zum ölwechsel vermeldete.
Nach der erklärung vom meister weiß ich jetzt auch, was da letztes mal ein update erfahren hat. (intervall-anzeige) VW hat anscheinend den inspektions-intervall vom ölwechsel getrennt für fahrzeuge ab 2015. Was für ein blödsinn... Hätt e ich das vorher gewußt, hätte ich zumindest das update komplett verweigert.
Nunja, beim nächsten mal wird dann ausprobiert was passiert, wenn ich die anzeige ignoriere. Dann bin ich vieleicht auch nicht mehr so eingeschränkt wie jetzt.


----------



## keinnick (3. April 2018)

Was soll da passieren? Es piept und da steht dann "Service jetzt!" wenn Du die Zündung einschaltest. War zumindest bei dem Golf meiner Freundin so, sobald das festgelegte Datum bzw. der km-Stand erreicht wurde.


----------



## HordyH (3. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal beim händler, weil mein auto 25 tage bis zur inspektion, aber noch 405 tage bzw. 9000km bis zum ölwechsel vermeldete.
> Nach der erklärung vom meister weiß ich jetzt auch, was da letztes mal ein update erfahren hat. (intervall-anzeige) VW hat anscheinend den inspektions-intervall vom ölwechsel getrennt für fahrzeuge ab 2015. Was für ein blödsinn... Hätt e ich das vorher gewußt, hätte ich zumindest das update komplett verweigert.
> Nunja, beim nächsten mal wird dann ausprobiert was passiert, wenn ich die anzeige ignoriere. Dann bin ich vieleicht auch nicht mehr so eingeschränkt wie jetzt.



Ist bei unseren FCA (außer Jeep) Diesel Modellen normal


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. April 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was soll da passieren? Es piept und da steht dann "Service jetzt!" wenn Du die Zündung einschaltest. War zumindest bei dem Golf meiner Freundin so, sobald das festgelegte Datum bzw. der km-Stand erreicht wurde.


Naja, so lange nach dem piep die normale anzeige wieder kommt, ist es ja evt. noch vetretbar. Ansonsten bekomme ich ja garnicht angezeigt, wann ich ad-blue nachfüllen muß. 


HordyH schrieb:


> Ist bei unseren FCA (außer Jeep) Diesel Modellen normal


Leider macht es das nicht sinnvoller... Es ging letztlich jahre lang, das der ölwechsel und die inspektion zusammen gemacht wurden. 
Für die e-kisten können sie ja meinetwegen die jährliche inspektion einführen, aber bei verbrennern ist das komplett überflüssig. (mit 2 jahren beim verbrenner könnte ich ja leben, aber jährlich???)


----------



## keinnick (3. April 2018)

Nee, nee, die kommt dann wieder. Das wird dann nur beim Start ca. 5 Sekunden eingeblendet.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (3. April 2018)

Ich fahre mit meinem Volvo V40 Cross Country D4 BJ 2012 (Diesel) einmal im Jahr zur Inspektion. Fahre pro Jahr ca. 10.000 km ... kein Plan, habe das Gefühl, dass die nicht mehr als Wischwasser auffüllen und Ölwechsel machen. Und dafür 250 EUR kassieren. Naja, was kümmerts mich... mit meinem vorigen Auto hatte ich auf der Autobahn totales Bremsversagen, drum bezahl ich jetzt lieber mehr um ein sicheres Auto zu haben.


----------



## taks (3. April 2018)

Mein Subaru will nach Wartungsplan auch jährlich einen Service.


----------



## keinnick (3. April 2018)

Bei VW hast Du halt Longlife Service und da gibt es keine "festen Zeiten". Wenn Du nur Stadtverkehr fährst, erwischt es Dich eher als wenn Du nur Langstrecke fährst. Das entscheidet dann das Auto.


----------



## worco (3. April 2018)

Also mein VW wollte nach ca 22.000 km nen Ölwechsel, was ich bei hauptsächlich Langstrecke schon früh fand. Viel davon war mit hoher Last, trotzdem...


----------



## Zeiss (3. April 2018)

Ölwechsel findet bei uns jährlich statt, bei allen Autos.


----------



## Riverna (3. April 2018)

Bei dem Service bin ich recht flexibel. Meine Autos bekommen alle 1 mal im Jahr neues Öl inkl allen Winter, Kerzen usw. Alle zwei Jahre Getriebeöl und Diff Öl neu. Bin damit recht gut gefahren... der einzige der öfters einen Ölwechsel bekommt ist der Lexus, weil ich mit dem so knapp 30k im Jahr fahre und der alle 15k einen Ölwechsel haben will. Die anderen Kisten kommen nicht über die 15k im Jahr.


----------



## aloha84 (3. April 2018)

Meiner will etwa jährlich oder alle 30 tausend.
Find ich ok so.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (3. April 2018)

Bei mir ists entweder nach 20.000km oder nach einem Jahr. Je nach dem was früher eintritt.

Also bin ich im Schnitt 1 1/2 mal im Jahr bei der Inspektion 

Wobei ich nen längeren Öl-/Service-Intervall nicht unbedingt schlecht fände.


----------



## JoM79 (3. April 2018)

Ich konnte es mir mir aussuchen, entweder alle 15tkm oder einmal im Jahr.
Kommt im Prinzip aufs gleiche raus.
Service halt nach Anzeige.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. April 2018)

Service dann wanns Auto sagt dass es Service will. Planmässig gibt's keine, empfohlen zum Check etwa einmal im Jahr. Muss aber nicht. Ich werd wohl nach 3 Jahren und 10 Monaten vor Ablauf der Garantie mal checken lassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal beim händler, weil mein auto 25 tage bis zur inspektion, aber noch 405 tage bzw. 9000km bis zum ölwechsel vermeldete.
> Nach der erklärung vom meister weiß ich jetzt auch, was da letztes mal ein update erfahren hat. (intervall-anzeige) VW hat anscheinend den inspektions-intervall vom ölwechsel getrennt für fahrzeuge ab 2015. Was für ein blödsinn... Hätt e ich das vorher gewußt, hätte ich zumindest das update komplett verweigert.
> Nunja, beim nächsten mal wird dann ausprobiert was passiert, wenn ich die anzeige ignoriere. Dann bin ich vieleicht auch nicht mehr so eingeschränkt wie jetzt.



Festintervall oder variabel ist codierbar. 
Auch die Serviceanzeige kann man resetten über Coding. Ansonsten nervt dich dein Auto jedes mal bei Zündung mit nem Piepen und ein Dauerhinweis im FIS. 
Wenn du also den Intervall selber in die Hand nehmen willst, dann investiere einmal in eine Codiersoftware, ist recht simpel. In den meisten Codierapps ist sogar der Servicereset als Menüpunkt vorhanden, einfacher gehts nicht mehr


----------



## HordyH (3. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja, so lange nach dem piep die normale anzeige wieder kommt, ist es ja evt. noch vetretbar. Ansonsten bekomme ich ja garnicht angezeigt, wann ich ad-blue nachfüllen muß.
> 
> Leider macht es das nicht sinnvoller... Es ging letztlich jahre lang, das der ölwechsel und die inspektion zusammen gemacht wurden.
> Für die e-kisten können sie ja meinetwegen die jährliche inspektion einführen, aber bei verbrennern ist das komplett überflüssig. (mit 2 jahren beim verbrenner könnte ich ja leben, aber jährlich???)



Es liegt daran das errechnet wird wann das Öl gewechselt werden sollte


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. April 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Also mein VW wollte nach ca 22.000 km nen Ölwechsel, was ich bei hauptsächlich Langstrecke schon früh fand. Viel davon war mit hoher Last, trotzdem...


Ich schaffe eigentlich immer die 30.000 km mit einer ladung Öl. Fahre aber auch nicht ständig mit vollast oder anhänger dran.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Meiner will etwa jährlich oder alle 30 tausend.
> Find ich ok so.


Wenn es nur jährlich wäre könnte man sich ja noch damit anfreunden, aber ich wechsel kein öl was laut auto noch 9000 km durch hält.


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Service dann wanns Auto sagt dass es Service will. Planmässig gibt's keine, empfohlen zum Check etwa einmal im Jahr. Muss aber nicht. Ich werd wohl nach 3 Jahren und 10 Monaten vor Ablauf der Garantie mal checken lassen.


Hast du radnaben-motoren? Wenn nicht, dann solltest du selbst ab und zu mal nach den antriebswellen-gelenkmanschetten schauen. Ich hab wegen so einem ding auch schonmal eine antriebswelle eingebüßt, weil es gerissen ist.


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Festintervall oder variabel ist codierbar.


Die inspektion ist bei mir jetzt aber ein fester intervall, also nur fest. Lediglich der ölwechsel ist variabel.


> Wenn du also den Intervall selber in die Hand nehmen willst, dann investiere einmal in eine Codiersoftware, ist recht simpel. In den meisten Codierapps ist sogar der Servicereset als Menüpunkt vorhanden, einfacher gehts nicht mehr


Dafür würde es mir am android-handy fehlen und mir kommt sowas auch nicht ins haus. Die dinger machen einfach nicht das was sie sollen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2018)

Nen Billiges Androidhandy ist wohl drin. 

Die Apps (zumindest OBD Eleven welches ich nutze) machen exakt was sie sollen, wie kommst du darauf? 
Codieren ist kein Hexenwerk. Gesetzte Bits auslesen, sichern, neu setzen. 
Funktioniert 1a mit meinem A3, und den Fahrzeugen  meiner Familie (T5,Seat Mii, A4, Q2). 
Was ich da teilweise schon alles Codiert habe 

Das ist übrigens ein Coding welches ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe. Ist für ein Polo, aber erfahrungsgemäß gilt dies auch für andere Fahrzeuge (evtl leicht abgewandelt).



> -> Kanal 40 (Wegstrecke seit Service) (ab MJ 2000)
> Dieser Wert gibt die Wegstrecke seit dem letzten Service in 100km an.
> 
> -> Kanal 41 (Zeit seit Service)
> ...



Quelle: stemei.de


----------



## Zeiss (4. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schaffe eigentlich immer die 30.000 km mit einer ladung Öl. Fahre aber auch nicht ständig mit vollast oder anhänger dran.



Der arme Motor


----------



## ich558 (4. April 2018)

Kann jemand was zu der Felgenmarke Tomason sagen? Empfehlenswert oder Schrott?


----------



## Mosed (4. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> VW hat anscheinend den inspektions-intervall vom ölwechsel getrennt für fahrzeuge ab 2015. Was für ein blödsinn...



Naja, kann auch Vorteile haben. z.B. wenn die Inspektion seltener als der Ölwechsel nötig ist. Wer will da immer das Komplettpaket zahlen?
Oder du kannst es einfach trennen je nach Kosten. Inspektion in Werkstatt 1 und Ölwechsel bei Werkstatt 2.

Bei BMW gibt es für alles mögliche eigene Intervalle:
- Inspektion
- HU/AU (klar)
- Mikrofilter
- Ölwechsel
- Zündkerzen
- Bremsbeläge vorne
- Bremsbeläge hinten
- ... (irgendwas gibt es sicherlich noch)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. April 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die Apps (zumindest OBD Eleven welches ich nutze) machen exakt was sie sollen, wie kommst du darauf?


Der spaß ist erst seit dem firmware-update getrennt.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Der arme Motor


Da wird dir der PD-motor in meinem ehemaligen passat aber was anderes erzählen.  Der lief mit 316.000 km gefühlt besser und gemessen sparsamer als mit 90.000 km beim kauf. Und dem ehemaligen saugdiesel-caddy, den ich mal als firmenwagen hatte, war es mit seinen 69PS auch wurst trotz fast nur vollgas.
Wenn an so einem motor was kaputt geht, dann sind es meistens anbauteile. Von daher bin ich schonmal gespannt, wie lange bei meinem caddy der turbo und die injektoren halten. Der turbo ist ja noch halbwegs berechenbar, aber zu den injektoren hab ich irgendwie garkein vertrauen. Hoffentlich ist das unbegründet...

Edit:


Mosed schrieb:


> Naja, kann auch Vorteile haben. z.B. wenn die Inspektion seltener als der Ölwechsel nötig ist. Wer will da immer das Komplettpaket zahlen?


Dazu muß man aber mehr als 30.000 km im jahr fahren und ich glaube noch nicht so recht daran, das das die mehrheit der privaten diesel-fahrer ist.


> Oder du kannst es einfach trennen je nach Kosten. Inspektion in Werkstatt 1 und Ölwechsel bei Werkstatt 2.


Für mich bedeutet das 2x werkstatt und 2x leihwagen im jahr. Es würde aber auch 1x tun...


> - Mikrofilter
> - Ölwechsel
> - Zündkerzen
> - Bremsbeläge vorne
> ...


Das fällt km-mäßig alles mit einem ölwechsel zusammen. Also kein grund extra dafür in die werkstatt zu tingeln.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der spaß ist erst seit dem firmware-update getrennt.



Was meinst du? Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. April 2018)

Vor dem update meine ich nur den normalen (öl wechsel-) intervall gesehen zu haben, wie bei jedem auto bis jetzt. Nun gibt es da 2, also öl wechsel und inspektion voneinander getrennt.
Das wird mich wohl dieses jahr dazu zwingen, 2x in die werkstatt zu fahren.  Die 9000 km sollte ich, trotz momentaner krankschreibung und das für die (vermutlich) nächsten 7 wochen, locker dieses jahr schaffen.


----------



## P2063 (4. April 2018)

Mosed schrieb:


> Naja, kann auch Vorteile haben. z.B. wenn die Inspektion seltener als der Ölwechsel nötig ist. Wer will da immer das Komplettpaket zahlen?



mir ist das deutlich lieber immer alles auf ein mal zu haben. An den Gesamtkosten ändert sich ja auf jahr/Leasing/Haltedauer gerechnet nichts, aber es macht für mich sehr wohl einen zeitlichen Unterschied ob ich das Auto ein mal im Jahr zum Service bringe, einen Leihwagen für den Tag bekomme und es abends wieder abhole, oder ob ich alle paar Monate für eine Stunde vorbei muss um irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten erledigen zu lassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Vor dem update meine ich nur den normalen (öl wechsel-) intervall gesehen zu haben, wie bei jedem auto bis jetzt. Nun gibt es da 2, also öl wechsel und inspektion voneinander getrennt.
> Das wird mich wohl dieses jahr dazu zwingen, 2x in die werkstatt zu fahren.  Die 9000 km sollte ich, trotz momentaner krankschreibung und das für die (vermutlich) nächsten 7 wochen, locker dieses jahr schaffen.



Wie gesagt, ich hätte es resettet / angepasst und weiter nach Scheckheft wie bisher gemacht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2018)

Also ich finde den getrennten Service super. Inspektion bei mir alle 2 Jahre und Ölwechsel nach Bedarf. Ich schätze mal ich komme mit dem Öl nicht mal 15000km, bevor er es gewechselt haben will. Long Life.  Naja besser so als immer 15000 km mit einem Öl fahren wie mit dem A3. Und nur für den Ölwechsel brauche ich ja keinen Leihwagen oder sowas. Hinfahren, 30 Minuten warten oder nen bischen RS6 fahren und das Auto wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Da wird dir der PD-motor in meinem ehemaligen passat aber was anderes erzählen.  Der lief mit 316.000 km gefühlt besser und gemessen sparsamer als mit 90.000 km beim kauf. Und dem ehemaligen saugdiesel-caddy, den ich mal als firmenwagen hatte, war es mit seinen 69PS auch wurst trotz fast nur vollgas.
> Wenn an so einem motor was kaputt geht, dann sind es meistens anbauteile. Von daher bin ich schonmal gespannt, wie lange bei meinem caddy der turbo und die injektoren halten. Der turbo ist ja noch halbwegs berechenbar, aber zu den injektoren hab ich irgendwie garkein vertrauen. Hoffentlich ist das unbegründet...



Ein Öl hält rund 250 Betriebsstunden, danach ist es verbraucht. Dieser PD Müll ist nochmal eine Sache für sich.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das fällt km-mäßig alles mit einem ölwechsel zusammen. Also kein grund extra dafür in die werkstatt zu tingeln.



Nein, tut es nicht, bei weitem nicht.

So sieht es beim 7er aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sind teilweise sehr beachtliche Unterschiede.


----------



## worco (4. April 2018)

250 Betriebsstunden, das wusste ich noch nicht.
Würde aber grob zu meinen 23.000 km (oder 22...weiß ich ncihtmehr genau, schon wieder 3 Wochen her) passen.

Morgen geht mein Passat zurück und ich bekomme dafür einen VW California. Mal sehen ob der Komfort und Geschwindigkeitsverlust im Alltag annehmbar ist, und die Kurztrips das wieder aufwiegen. Wenn nicht gibts Ende des Jahres wieder nen Passat. Wobei mich ein Golf R oder der neue Touareg auch reizen würden. Was haltet ihr vom neuen Touareg?


----------



## Zeiss (4. April 2018)

Es hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, aber im Groben hauen die 250 Stunden hin, je nach Qualität des Öls natürlich. Bei meinen Autos bleibt das Öl immer ein Jahr drin, dann wird es entsorgt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

Alleine auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit komme ich in einem Jahr schon über die 250 Stunden rüber und da bin ich nicht mal ansatzweise 15tkm gefahren.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. April 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom neuen Touareg?



Finde den gut. In allen Belangen eine deutliche Verbesserung zum alten Touareg vorallem auch eine deutliche Gewichtsreduktion.
Vom Infotainment und der allgemeinen Technik gut mit einem Q7/A8 vergleichbar, würde ich sagen.



worco schrieb:


> Wenn nicht  gibts Ende des Jahres wieder nen Passat.



Der dann auch seine Produktaufwertung (Facelift) bekommen hat.

@Thema Öl: Mein BMW bekommt jährlich neues Öl (ca. 6000km, kein LL Öl), der Passat GTE alle 15tkm (was bei mir auch ein knappes Jahr ist).


----------



## worco (5. April 2018)

Also ich verteilt meine Km auf verschiedene Autos, zur hälfte auf den Passat, zur anderen Hälfte Autos meines Auftraggebers, aber bei 6000km würde ich monatlich in der Werkstatt stehen ^^

Zum Touareg, bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, aber wenn er sich ansatzweise fährt wie der neue E3 dann wird der auch Spass machen, neben dem deutlich aufgewerteten Innenraum. Bin mal gespannt auf die Preisgestaltung,vor allem die Aufpreise fuer das Luft FW und das grosse Infotainment.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2018)

Er wird teuer sein  oh Wunder.

Da der Touareg auch den Phaeton quasi mit ersetzt, ist er zwar besser geworden, ich finde das Fahrzeug aber, gemessen an anderen Autos von VW nicht wirklich interessant.

Wenn SUV und VW, dann Atlas 
Und Oberklasse finde ich den Phideon schöner.


----------



## taks (5. April 2018)

Frage: Könnte es möglich sein, über OBD die Uhrzeit des Boardcomputers zu setzen?


----------



## worco (5. April 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Er wird teuer sein  oh Wunder.
> 
> Da der Touareg auch den Phaeton quasi mit ersetzt, ist er zwar besser geworden, ich finde das Fahrzeug aber, gemessen an anderen Autos von VW nicht wirklich interessant.
> 
> ...



Naja die Frage ist fuer mich: so teuer wie der alte, das finde ich zwar teuer, aber irgendwie angemessen im Vergleich. Oder teurer? Nen Atlas bekommst du halt hier nicht, und wenn der Touareg so einen überragenden Langstreckenkomfort hat kann das schon sehr interessant sein (ist es z. B. fuer mich). Ausserdem haette ich gerne mal nen Auto mit dem neuesten technischen Schnick Schnick wie Staupilot, Wankausgleich usw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Frage: Könnte es möglich sein, über OBD die Uhrzeit des Boardcomputers zu setzen?


Mit dem entsprenden Tester eventuell. Mit nem OBD Dongle von Amazon auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. April 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Naja die Frage ist fuer mich: so teuer wie der alte, das finde ich zwar teuer, aber irgendwie angemessen im Vergleich. Oder teurer? Nen Atlas bekommst du halt hier nicht, und wenn der Touareg so einen überragenden Langstreckenkomfort hat kann das schon sehr interessant sein (ist es z. B. fuer mich). Ausserdem haette ich gerne mal nen Auto mit dem neuesten technischen Schnick Schnick wie Staupilot, Wankausgleich usw.



Da unterscheiden sich unsere Ansprüche wahrscheinlich zu sehr.
ich finde ab nem Gewissne unkt den "Schnickschnack" überflüssig, weil ich den eh nicht nutze.
Und Wankausgleich kannst du dir bei ner Limo eben sparen 

Der Atlas ist in D als Import schon zu bekommen, allerdings ist er dann auch nicht mehr so günstig. Andererseits, das ist ne T5/T6 als SUV, so gesehen ist er wieder günstig 

Ob der Touareg teurer wird, ist schwer zu sagen, je nach Ausstattung sicherlich, aber wers haben will, ...


----------



## taks (5. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit dem entsprenden Tester eventuell. Mit nem OBD Dongle von Amazon auf keinen Fall.



Wieso das? Was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Zeiss (5. April 2018)

Kommt auf die verwendete Software an. OBD ist ja nur die Schnittstelle.


----------



## taks (5. April 2018)

Bin da auf ddt4all gestossen. Ich glaub ich geb dem mal eine Chance. 
GitHub - cedricp/ddt4all: OBD tool

Alternative wäre die Autobatterie um Mitternacht abklemmen ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein Öl hält rund 250 Betriebsstunden, danach ist es verbraucht.


Hmmm... Keine ahnung was dein motor normaler weise so an öl weg säuft, aber es erscheint mir recht viel.  Nach 250 betriebsstunden ist meine ölwanne jedenfalls noch nicht leer. 
Aber allen ernstes, da müßten ja LKW-motoren bzw. PKW-diesel in kastenwägen (neuerdings 60k-intervalle) reihenweise kaputt gehen. Und von getrieben brauch ich da ja garnicht erst anfangen...


> Dieser PD Müll ist nochmal eine Sache für sich.


Ich weiß nicht was alle haben. Das war bis jetzt der beste diesel bei VW, vor allem was am ende den verbrauch und allgemein die haltbarkeit der blöcke angeht. Und bevor einer mit vibrationen kommt, mal bei einem (VW-) CR-diesel bei ca. 1000 upm voll auf`s gas getreten und geblieben? Gegen das was ein CR-motor da von sich gibt ist der PD ein weisenknabe.  (der CR erzeugt vor allem eine größere amplitude)
Aber naja, über motoren-konzepte lässt sich wie immer trefflich und ewig streiten. Die einen mögen halt petrolium-lampen, notfalls auch mit etwas mehr hubraum wie bei dir, die anderen richtige verbrenner und ein dritter halt e-motoren. Ich lass da jedem seine meinung... 


> Nein, tut es nicht, bei weitem nicht.


Im angesicht dieser liste hätte ich die kiste gleich dem händler wieder zurück gegeben und das geld zurück verlangt mit der begründung, das ich das auto zwar fahren aber nicht bloß zwischen daheim und werkstatt pendeln will. 
So würden bei mir die zündkerzen und die bremsen, je nach verschleiß, bei einem ölwechsel mit gemacht und der rest hat ein zeitliches intervall. So würden die kerzen und bremsen bei mir zwar nie bis zur kotzgrenze gefahren, aber das will ich auch nicht und ist mir entsprechend egal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kommt auf die verwendete Software an. OBD ist ja nur die Schnittstelle.


Dann zeig mir mal ne Software, die eine Funktionstiefe von einem Markentester hat und über nen ELM 327 läuft.


----------



## Zeiss (5. April 2018)

@TurricanVeteran: Kann es sein, dass du dich gerade einfach nur dumm stellst? Denn so viel Bullshit in einen Post zu stecken schafft nicht mehr TBG.

@TBG: Der ELM327 ist nur ein Interpreter, was du für DTCs an das Ding schickst, ist ja wohl dir überlassen. Ein "Markentester" ist wohl etwas mehr als ein Tester.


----------



## taks (6. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal ne Software, die eine Funktionstiefe von einem Markentester hat und über nen ELM 327 läuft.



Dann zeig mir nen Markentester für 50€


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran: Kann es sein, dass du dich gerade einfach nur dumm stellst? Denn so viel Bullshit in einen Post zu stecken schafft nicht mehr TBG.


Hmmm... da kannst du wohl weder spitzen noch ironie von aussagen im text trennen, hast nur die ersten 2 zeilen gelesen oder dir gefällt die aussage des textes nicht. Was davon zutrifft kann ich aber beim besten willen nicht bewerten. 
Also nochmal von vorn:
- Du kannst dein öl gerne nach 250 betriebsstunden wechseln, aber am ende ist es danach noch nicht. Letztlich gibt es haufenweisen motoren die, mit teils exorbitanten intervallen, mehr kilometer und zeit laufen als deiner jemals und überhaupt zu gesicht bekommen wird.

- Ich weiß nicht was deine negative spitze gegen die PD-diesel sollte bzw. was alle anderen gegen den motor haben. In sachen leistungsentfaltung (wenn der turbo einmal läuft) und verbrauch können die aktuellen VW CR-diesel einfach nicht gegen PD an stinken (real-verbrauch, nicht der angegebene fantasie-wert). Bei der haltbarkeit muß man dagegen erstmal sehen... wobei... wenn ich schon sehe das es bei mir, aus den anschlüssen am einspritzelement, jetzt schon minimal heraus suppt... 
Dazu erzeugt mein EU6-diesel zwischen 1000 und 1400 upm mehr vibrationen, die zwar weniger "frequenz" dafür aber eine größere "amplitude" haben. (wer mit beiden begriffen nix anfangen kann-> google. Besser lässt sich die veränderung jedenfalls nicht beschreiben) Auf den ruhigeren lauf darüber, plus den dazu gehörigen mehr verbrauch, kann ich dagegen verzichten. Ich fahre DIESEL und nicht benzin oder gas!

- Das was da in deiner anzeige alles an intervallen angezeigt wird ist mir zu viel! Ich renne doch nicht jedes mal in die werkstatt, wenn das auto meint es wäre etwas nicht ok. Wenn du die zeit und muße hast die kiste weg zu schaffen bzw. selber zu schrauben mag das schön für dich sein, aber bei mir muß die kiste laufen ohne das sie mir übermäßig oft auf den sa... geht! Von daher war der 30k-intervall bis jetzt immer ganz angenehm, wobei mir 60k /2 jahre noch lieber gewesen wäre. (es reicht, wenn ich alle 2 jahre die werkstatt sehe!)


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2018)

Mach wie du willst, dein Auto. Mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## Captn (6. April 2018)

Also ich persönlich fänd es ganz schön, wenn mein Auto mir das alles auf Abruf anzeigen würde. Da kommt leider nur ne Meldung, wenn mal was fällig wird . 

Offenbar steht nächste Woche einigen Radiosendern die UKW-Abschaltung bevor. Für mein Fahrzeug gibt es leider keine vernünftige (werksseitige) DAB+ Lösung. Leider konnte ich bisher noch nicht rauslesen, welche Sender davon genau betroffen sind, weil es durch die Umstellung der Nutzungsrechte wohl einige Komplikationen gibt. Privatisierung hat schon was schönes...


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2018)

Kauf Dir einen E65, dann hast Du es auch


----------



## Captn (6. April 2018)

Oder ich mache es wie die Verrückten und schraube mir das CIC vom F01 in den E38. 
Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, auf was für Ideen einige kommen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2018)

Naja, wenn es denn vernünftig funktionieren würde...


----------



## Captn (6. April 2018)

Die Implementierung der Zusatzfunktionen steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber ich habe schon schon vernünftige Lösungen gesehen, so dass zumindest das Navigationssystem und Radio vernünftig läuft. So wie hier. Viel mehr kann der E38 auch nicht. Mich regt das manchmal schon auf, dass ich keine vernünftige Verbrauchsanzeige habe beziehungsweise diese aus dem "Geheimmenü" des MID rausholen muss. Da die beiden Verbrauchsanzeigen nur zur Messung von A nach B taugen, aber nicht für den Gesamtbetrieb. Da lobe ich mir manchmal das Vergnügen mit unserem Phaeton. Da wird mir der Verbrauch seit dem Start, dem letzten mal Tanken und einmal seit dem letzten individuellen Messbeginn gezeigt. Aber im Endeffekt fahre ich dann doch lieber meinen Benziner. 
Sowas wird man sicherlich auch nur schwerlich mit dem CIC initialisieren können. Zumal das Navi und Radio bei dem Teil noch größtenteils selbstständig realisiert werden. Aber interessant finde ich solche Spielereien dennoch.


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2018)

Naja, das CIC hochzufahren ist keine Kunst, eine oder zwei CAN Botschaften und das Ding ist oben, müssten sogar dieselben wie beim iDrive vom E65 sein, Radio ist auch kein Problem.

Die beiden Verbräuche sind doch eigentlich "zwischen den Resetpunkten" oder nicht? Sprich, wenn ich es jetzt resete und fahre, dann zählt er immer, bis ich es wieder resete. Oder nicht?


----------



## Captn (6. April 2018)

Jap und das ist halt total nervig. Vorallem, wenn man mal nen Tag Autobahn mit >180 km/h gefahren ist. Die Anzeige im MID hingegen macht den Vebrauch von den verbrauchten Litern der letzten 30km aus. Also für mich absolut ideal, da das ungefähr meiner Strecke zu Hause-Arbeit entspricht. Das heißt, wenn ich die Tage jetzt ~10.5l verbraucht habe, zeigt mir der Bordcomputer 13-14l an . An sich interessiert mich die Höhe des Verbrauchs nicht. Ich fahre zu 90% eh mit Gas. Aber es lässt halt keinen Einblick auf den derzeitigen Verbrauch zu...


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2018)

Naja, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt ein UseCase. Meine Verbräuche stehen auf --,- l, da sie nicht gestartet sind. Er nimmt sich das, was er braucht und nie zu viel


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2018)

DAB+ ist echt was feines.  Von mir aus könnte UKW sofort abgeschaltet werden. Kein MusikZZZZZZZZMusikZZZZZZZZMusikZZZZZzzZZzzZZZzzzzzzzZMuZZZsiZZZZkZZMusik mehr.  Die Komprimierung von DAB+ klingt zwar richtig Müll aber immer noch besser als das UKW Rauschen. Außerdem hat man mit DAB+ noch Empfang, wo quasi alle UKW Sender nur noch rauschen. Die 300€ für den DAB Tuner haben sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Ich hab keine Ahnung warum das nicht jeder ab Werk nimmt.  Wir liefern noch haufenweise E-, und S-Klassen aus(80000€+), die keinen DAB drin haben, obwohl verfügbar. Da hat es mit Sicherheit nicht am Geld gelegen.


----------



## keinnick (6. April 2018)

Es wundert mich eher, dass DAB bei diesen Autos nicht bereits Standard ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2018)

Ja, das frage ich mich auch.  Immerhin kann man eine S-Klasse nicht mehr mit DIN Radio Schacht bestellen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2018)

DAB gibt es doch in Deutschland nicht oder etwa doch?
Ich dachte immer, es gibt nur DAB+.

Ich kriege die Tage ein DAB+ Prototyp zum Nachrüsten für den E65


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2018)

Es gab DAB, wurde aber zu Gunsten von DAB+ schon wieder abgeschaltet.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> - Ich weiß nicht was deine negative spitze gegen die PD-diesel sollte bzw. was alle anderen gegen den motor haben. In sachen leistungsentfaltung (wenn der turbo einmal läuft) und verbrauch können die aktuellen VW CR-diesel einfach nicht gegen PD an stinken (real-verbrauch, nicht der angegebene fantasie-wert).



Die modernen CR verbrauchen auch bei normaler Fahrweise weniger als die PD Motoren.
Dass der Unterschied nicht groß ist, liegt halt am DPF, AGR, NOx Kats usw. die Effizienz kosten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dazu erzeugt mein EU6-diesel zwischen 1000 und 1400 upm mehr  vibrationen, die zwar weniger "frequenz" dafür aber eine größere  "amplitude" haben.



Das liegt daran, dass du jetzt einen Caddy fährst und vorher einen Passat B5 (?) gefahren bist. 
Der Caddy ist eben ein Nutzfahrzeug wo der Komfort nicht ganz so hoch ist wie bei den "normalen" Modellen, selbst bei einem Unterschied von ein paar Fahrzeuggenerationen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die modernen CR verbrauchen auch bei normaler Fahrweise weniger als die PD Motoren.


Also ich weiß von verbräuchen wo ein T5 mit 105 ps (und sicherlich sparsamer fahrweise) um die 6l/100 km verbraucht haben soll. Ein anderer ex-kollege meinte, das sein 105 ps 5er golf um die 5l/100 km brauchte bei 160 auf der bahn. (von gera nach chemnitz und retour-> mein caddy nimmt da locker 8l/100km). Der golf müßte dabei fast die letzte gen PD gehabt haben und beim bus weiß ich es nicht mehr.
Dann wäre da auch noch ein leihfahrzeug. Das war ein T5 mit allrad und langem radstand. (130 PS PD) Der hat bei vollgas um die 10l/100 km genommen, was mein aktueller firmen bus (kurzer radstand, CR, EU5) schon bei mäßiger fahrweise benötigt. Und zu guter letzt wäre da noch mein alter passat (3BG) mit 130 PS PD (wohl die erste gen mit elektro-magnetischer injektor-steuerung-> piezo kahm später). Anfangs wollte der 6,5l und später nur noch 6l/100km. Mein niedrigster wert lag dabei knapp unter 5l/100km. Beladung und strecke war dabei egal. Der ließ sich nur mit hohen geschwindigkeiten zu mehr überreden.
Ich gebe zu, die ersten beiden sind nur hören-sagen, aber beim rest hab ich das an der zapfe ausgerechnet.


> Dass der Unterschied nicht groß ist, liegt halt am DPF, AGR, NOx Kats usw. die Effizienz kosten.


Wenn das nur das einzige problem wäre. Irgend so ein HONK bei VW meint wohl, das so ein diesel wie ein beziner klingen muß. Entsprechend viele einspritzungen pro zündvorgang gibt es und die fressen alle sprit. Dazu hab ich noch fest gestellt, das, zumindest nach der momentanverbrauchs-anzeige, der motor bei wenig drehzahlen regelrecht mit sprit geflutet wird. So wird das ganze nie sparsam und im niedrigen teillast-bereich bekomme ich ihn hier kaum gehalten.
Außerdem, das die DPF-reinigung keinen großen mehrverbrauch verursachen muß zeigen auch die PD-motoren. Die gab es ja auch mit filter und sie erreichen auch die benötigten 600 grad.


> Das liegt daran, dass du jetzt einen Caddy fährst und vorher einen Passat B5 (?) gefahren bist.


Hatte das facelift vom 3B (3BG)


> Der Caddy ist eben ein Nutzfahrzeug wo der Komfort nicht ganz so hoch ist wie bei den "normalen" Modellen, selbst bei einem Unterschied von ein paar Fahrzeuggenerationen.


VW hat das ding aber, mit der aktuellen gen. 4, schon ziemlich weit in richtung kombi gerückt. Entsprechend beliebt ist der bock allerdings auch...
Achso, und wir sprechen hier von einem generations-unterschied von 2001 (passat) zu 2016 (caddy). Da sind nicht nur ein paar generationen dazwischen. Das geht schon fast in richtung "handvoll".


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gab DAB, wurde aber zu Gunsten von DAB+ schon wieder abgeschaltet.



Danke Dir.


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

Mir ist das völlig Wumpe, da ich eh kein Radio höre.
Hab zwar DAB drin, aber noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Captn (6. April 2018)

Was mich an der Digitalisierungsgeschichte nur nervt ist, dass es selten vernünftige Lösungen gibt, die nicht nach Klimbim aussehen. Wenn es dann doch werksseitige Lösungen gibt, sind die schweineteuer und in ein paar Jahren schon wieder hinfällig, weil der Standard durch den nächsten ersetzt wird. Weder DAB noch DVB-T haben hier lange durchgehalten. Immer muss alles abgeschafft werden, aber niemand denkt darüber nach, wie man das Aufrüsten sinnvoll gestaltet. Angeblich hören wohl noch zehn Millionen Menschen in Deutschland Radio über UKW. Die meisten davon über das Autoradio. Sind sicher alles Neuwagen. 
Aber bei uns scheitert man ja auch am Netzausbau.
Lieber gibt man Geld für einen Flughafen aus, der von Idioten gebaut wird.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2018)

@VW Diesel Verbrauch:
Den 2.0l im Audi A6 "Ultra" hat mein Vater gerade Urlaub+Zurück inklusive Alpen-Überquerung mit 5.3l gefahren. Rein am CR kann der Caddy-Verbrauch also nicht liegen.


----------



## Donner123 (7. April 2018)

Hey Leute,
bevor ich mich in nem Autoforum anmelde wollte ichs einfach mal hier im Autothread versuchen, vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen. Ich hab einen Ford Fiesta MK6 und die Handbremse sitzt fest. Hab dann viel im Internet rumgesucht was man so tun könnte. Hab dann mal geguckt ob sich das Seil bewegt wenn man den Handbremshebel zieht, der bewegt sich hinten an den Bremsen. Dann hab ich das Auto mit dem Wagenheber hoch genommen, Rad ab und mit nem Hammer auf der Bremse rumgekloppt. Ein Rad hab ich so dann auch wieder lose bekommen, aber beim anderen keine Chance. Das Auto hin und her ruckeln hab ich natürlich auch schon viel probiert, langsam mach ich mir damit aber den Parkplatz hier kaputt (Kies) 
Das Rad schleift sich einfach nur mit.

Nächster gedanke war dann die Bremse einfach mal auf zu machen (Ist übrigens ne Trommelbremse). Also gegooglet wie das geht und festgestellt, dass ich das lieber sein lassen sollte. Der einzige Weg der mir jetzt noch einfällt ist das Auto abschleppen zu lassen, was natürlich ziemlich sch*****e ist weil ich am Montag damit zur Arbeit fahren muss.

Hat jemand ne Idee was ich noch versuchen kann? Ich will da nicht unbedingt noch mehr drauf rum kloppen bevor ich noch was kaputt mache (Wenns nicht schon zu spät ist).

Bremsenreiniger an den Seiten reinsprühen ist vermutlich auch ne doofe Idee?


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2018)

Automobilclub-Mitglied? Dann den rufen.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Aber bei uns scheitert man ja auch am Netzausbau.



Kann ich defintiv bestätigen... Kaum über die Grenze nach Weil am Rhein schon ist das LTE Netz weg und nur noch Edge... Internetradio, Spotify etc. is alle super und funzt zu 99% auch, aber wenn das Netz nedd verfügbar ist bringt das alles nichts mehr  In A, I oder F klappt es reibungslos, in ganz wenigen Fällen mal dass ich auf 3G runter rutsche. 
Leider auch nicht die perfekte Lösung


----------



## Captn (7. April 2018)

Und wenn man dann mal schaut, was für ein Preis-Leistungsverhältnis in Österreich herrscht, kommt einem hierzulande sowieso die Galle. Aber das wird sich hier wohl nie ändern. So wären Dinge wie Internetradio im Auto auch kein Thema mehr. Dann könnte ich zumindest weiterhin klassische Musik im Auto hören (sofern denn der Sender auch von der Abschaltung betroffen sein sollte), ohne mir Sorgen über das Datenvolumen zu machen.
Schlechter Empfang hat übrigens nicht immer unbedingt was mit den Sendeantennen zu tun. In meinem Fall, habe ich zum Beispiel das schlechteste Netz in ganz Deutschland . Da hast du, sobald du die Grenze von Berlin verlässt, kein LTE mehr . Aber das wird nach Vertragsende auch gelöst.

PS: Die Namen Weil am Rhein und Weil der Stadt lassen mich übrigens immer wieder schmunzeln, wenn man einigen beim Reden zuhört ^^.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. April 2018)

Solang ich aber Internet im Auto gratis will muss ich nehmen was der Hersteller rein baut.  Glaub in D läuft das via O2. Klar kann ich ne eigene SIM-Karte einbauen, aber allein bei den Roamingkosten wird einem übel.. Da kostet 1Gb Daten so viel wie EU-Bürger in 10 Jahren als Abogebühr zusammen zahlen  Aber der Vorteil is halt schon dass man quasi alles auf der Welt hören kann. Ob ich jetzt beim Ö3 hier hab, die neuesten Songs höre, Radio aus Israel streame etc.. alles kein Problem  Blöd is nur wenn man sich mal daran gewöhnt hat und es plötzlich nicht mehr da is


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @VW Diesel Verbrauch:
> Den 2.0l im Audi A6 "Ultra" hat mein Vater gerade Urlaub+Zurück inklusive Alpen-Überquerung mit 5.3l gefahren. Rein am CR kann der Caddy-Verbrauch also nicht liegen.


Also wenn ich bei google so schaue, liegen die meisten staßen in irgendwelchen tälern und bevor es ernsthaft bergauf geht, ist die straße zu ende. (zumindest die großen durchfahrts-straßen)
Und dann ist halt die frage... Wenn ich eine tankladung am stück mit 90km/h hinterm lkw verfahre und zum schluß auf den boardcomputer schaue, dann sagt der bestimmt auch 5,3l/100 km. Leider ist das dann auch nur die halbe wahrheit, da das fahr-profil nicht dem normalen entspricht und mein BC über den tank sowieso 0,7l/100 km zu wenig anzeigt.
Ich mein, wo ich den caddy gekauft hab war ich in verschiedenen autohäusern und einer der verkäufer meinte, er hätte mit seinem (der hatte 75kw) an die ostsee 4,xl/100km verbraucht. Da hab ich aber auch den verdacht, das er nicht über 100km/h hinaus kam, nur hin zu gerechnet hat (es geht in die richtung fast stetig bergab) und den wert vom BC nahm. Deshalt hab ich ihm das von vorn herein nicht ab genommen.


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2018)

Kann es sein, dass Du einfach nur "komisch" fährst? Wenn Du mit 90km/h hinter nem LKW fährst, da solltest Du weit unter 5l landen. Und der von Olstyle angegebene Verbrauch klingt für mich eigentlich ziemlich realistisch. Vgl. ADAC Auto-Test  Audi A6 Avant 2.0 TDI ultra S tronic Die Story, die der Autoverkäufer Dir erzählt hat, halte ich auch nicht unbedingt für unrealistisch.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2018)

Also bei 90 hinterm LKW verbraucht meiner auch 5L und das ist nen 2L TSI.


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2018)

Wollte ich noch dazu schreiben. Die schafft man auch mit nem Benziner. Also wenn das mit nem modernen Diesel nicht klappt, läuft irgendwas anderes schief.


----------



## Captn (7. April 2018)

Die Frage ist doch, wer sich das freiwillig antut mit 90 hinter einem LKW zu fahren . Das ist vielleicht mit einem Trabant noch ein Highlight, aber allein für die Strecke Berlin-Rügen ist das doch ein ziemlicher Krampf.


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2018)

Natürlich macht das keiner. Aber nach seinen Erfahrungen würden ja selbst dann bei ihm 6l verbraten werden (5,3+0,7 Abweichung des Boardcomputers), was ich reichlich seltsam finde.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du einfach nur "komisch" fährst?


Wenn "möglichst effizient" (80-100km/h und ich gehe überall wo es lohnt komplett vom gas bei möglichst über 1600 upm) in richtung arbeit bzw. retour und "etwas schneller" (160 auf der bahn, aber auch mal kurz 200 wenn es jemand wissen will) in richtung anderer ziele bei dir "komisch" ist, dann fahre ich halt komisch.


> Wenn Du mit 90km/h hinter nem LKW fährst, da solltest Du weit unter 5l landen.


Hab es zwar noch nie direkt ausprobiert und werde es auch nicht, aber unter 5 auf keinen fall!


> Und der von Olstyle angegebene Verbrauch klingt für mich eigentlich ziemlich realistisch. Vgl. ADAC Auto-Test  Audi A6 Avant 2.0 TDI ultra S tronic Die Story, die der Autoverkäufer Dir erzählt hat, halte ich auch nicht unbedingt für unrealistisch.


Hab ich da irgendwo den verbrauch nicht gesehen?  Mir ist bei deinem link gerade keiner aufgefallen.
Ich schaue ja eher mal bei Spritmonitor.de. Und wenn man da beim  A6 mit adblue-diesel und 190 ps schaut sieht man recht schnell, das da einer im alltagsbetrieb bei 5,82 l/100 km liegt. Schaut man dann nach rechts in die "häufigkeitsverteilung" sieht man dann auch, das die meisten bei 6,6l liegen was ich dann wiederum für mich so annehmen würde. Klar liegen da noch welche darunter und darüber, aber ich würde dennoch die 6,6l als richtwert sehen.
Macht man das ganze nun beim Caddy, wie ich ihn habe, sieht man wiederum recht schnell, das da nur einer bei 6l ist und der im umkreis von frankfurt unterwegs sein muß. (also langsam und vieleicht ist es da auch recht flach) Der rest leigt dann bei 7l aufwärts. Man kann die datenbasis noch etwas verbreitern indem man die 150PS`er dazu nimmt, aber da sind auch haufenweise fronttriebler dabei, die halt etwas weniger benötigen. (wenn auch nicht viel)


JoM79 schrieb:


> Also bei 90 hinterm LKW verbraucht meiner auch 5L und das ist nen 2L TSI.


Der 1.2 TSI mit 90ps im polo, den ich mal kurz hatte, (leihwagen) meinte er hätte, mit normaler fahrweise, 5,3l/100 km verbraucht. Nachprüfen konnte ich es leider nicht, da er nicht voll getankt war als ich ihn übernommen hatte.


Captn schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht mit einem Trabant noch ein Highlight, aber allein für die Strecke Berlin-Rügen ist das doch ein ziemlicher Krampf.


Pfff... Da sind welche mit dem trabbi plus klappfix bis nach ungarn gefahren. Da ist berlin-rügen doch ein katzensprung.


----------



## keinnick (7. April 2018)

Ich bezog mich darauf, dass Du schriebst, Du würdest die 5l auch mit 90 hinter einem LKW nicht schaffen. Das bezweifle ich. Das schafft man auch mit einem Benziner. Bzgl. des ADAC-Links, da steht: " Im ADAC EcoTest wurden im Schnitt 5,0 l/100 km ermittelt. Daher kann der A6 mit einem lobenswerten Fünf-Sterne-Ergebnis punkten - eine Premiere für einen Kombi der oberen Mittelklasse."


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. April 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich darauf, dass Du schriebst, Du würdest die 5l auch mit 90 hinter einem LKW nicht schaffen. Das bezweifle ich.


Ich sag es mal so, ich fahre das auto nun über 2 jahre und ich schaue regelmäßig was da so an sprit durch läuft. In der hinsicht bin ich mittlerweile sogar soweit, das ich anhand der tankanzeige (sobald die etwas anzeigt) den durchschnitts-verbrauch genauer abschätzen kann als es mir der BC anzeigt.
Und wenn ich nun mit meiner schätzung nicht koplett falsch liege müßte ich, um hinterm LKW 5l zu verbrauchen, auf der landstraße (mit 80km/h)wenigstens bei 6-6,5l/100 km liegen. Da bin ich mit meinen min. 7l aber schon ziemlich weit weg von.


> Das schafft man auch mit einem Benziner.


VW scheint bei den TSI`s über die jahre mehr gemacht zu haben als bei den TDI`s oder sie vermurksen die diesel absichtlich. (kann durchaus sein, das audi für ihre fahrzeuge da immer ein wenig nachbessert) Zumindest der, von mir gefahrene, 1.2er TSI im polo war, für so ein spielzeug-triebwerk, recht annehmbar.


> Bzgl. des ADAC-Links, da steht: " Im ADAC EcoTest wurden im Schnitt 5,0 l/100 km ermittelt. Daher kann der A6 mit einem lobenswerten Fünf-Sterne-Ergebnis punkten - eine Premiere für einen Kombi der oberen Mittelklasse."


Gefunden! Das hab ich irgendwie erst übersehen. 
Aber da scheint der ADAC wohl den selben prüfstand gehabt zu haben wie audi oder es gab mal wieder ein sponsoring. (die vormacht-stellung beim motorsport benötigt ja geld, neben den ganzen anderen unlauteren mitteln)


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2018)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bevor ich mich in nem Autoforum anmelde wollte ichs einfach mal hier im Autothread versuchen, vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen. Ich hab einen Ford Fiesta MK6 und die Handbremse sitzt fest. Hab dann viel im Internet rumgesucht was man so tun könnte. Hab dann mal geguckt ob sich das Seil bewegt wenn man den Handbremshebel zieht, der bewegt sich hinten an den Bremsen. Dann hab ich das Auto mit dem Wagenheber hoch genommen, Rad ab und mit nem Hammer auf der Bremse rumgekloppt. Ein Rad hab ich so dann auch wieder lose bekommen, aber beim anderen keine Chance. Das Auto hin und her ruckeln hab ich natürlich auch schon viel probiert, langsam mach ich mir damit aber den Parkplatz hier kaputt (Kies)
> Das Rad schleift sich einfach nur mit.
> 
> ...


Eine Trommelbremse die festsitzt kann man nicht aufmachen, nur kaputt machen. Wenn du kein Kfzler bist, dann lass die Kiste auf jeden Fall in eine Werkstatt schleppen. Das ist mit ein bischen gegenkloppen nicht erledigt. Selbst wenn du die irgendwie wieder ein bischen frei bekommst, wird ein größerer Folgeschaden entstehen, wenn du dann losfährst.

PS: Bremsenreiniger ist nicht für Bremsen gedacht, der heißt nur so.


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Was mich an der Digitalisierungsgeschichte nur nervt ist, dass es selten vernünftige Lösungen gibt, die nicht nach Klimbim aussehen. Wenn es dann doch werksseitige Lösungen gibt, sind die schweineteuer und in ein paar Jahren schon wieder hinfällig, weil der Standard durch den nächsten ersetzt wird. Weder DAB noch DVB-T haben hier lange durchgehalten. Immer muss alles abgeschafft werden, aber niemand denkt darüber nach, wie man das Aufrüsten sinnvoll gestaltet. Angeblich hören wohl noch zehn Millionen Menschen in Deutschland Radio über UKW. Die meisten davon über das Autoradio. Sind sicher alles Neuwagen.
> Aber bei uns scheitert man ja auch am Netzausbau.
> Lieber gibt man Geld für einen Flughafen aus, der von Idioten gebaut wird.



DAB+ hin oder her, habe gerad den Ersatz für den halb defekten Antennentuner gekauft. Dann tut das Radio wieder, erstemal...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2018)

Ist an dem 7er eigentlich auch mal etwas nicht defekt?  Hört sich so an als ob der nur geschraubt wird und nicht gefahren.


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2018)

Hm? Dann weißt du mehr als ich...


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2018)

HDP, Getriebe, Fond Entertainment, Spiegel, Tuner... ist das woran ich mich in letzter Zeit erinnern kann.


----------



## Captn (8. April 2018)

Beim Getriebe hat er, soweit ich weiß nur den ZF-Service machen lassen. Das hat mein Vorbesitzer glücklicherweise auch schon machen lassen. Kann wahre Wunder wirken, wenn man das machen lässt oder tolle Überraschungen, wenn man es bleiben lässt. Und hat er das Fondentertainment nicht nachgerüstet?
Das mit den Spiegeln war aber denke ich. Zumindest habe ich meine vor kurzem gegen elektrisch anklappbare getauscht. Ich wüsste nicht, dass Zeiss da irgendwas geschrieben hat. Kann das aber auch überlesen haben.

@Zeiss

Ich find es halt bescheuert, wenn ich dann irgendwann nichts mehr empfange. Das muss schon alles funktionieren . Beim TV kann ich erstmal drüber hinweg sehen. Das hat erstmal keine Priorität.


----------



## Zeiss (8. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> HDP, Getriebe, Fond Entertainment, Spiegel, Tuner... ist das woran ich mich in letzter Zeit erinnern kann.



HDP, ja, die mussten repariert werden, die Membranen waren durch.
Getriebe war eine Wartung.
Fond Entertainment hat er nicht, es wird nachgerüstet.
Spiegel, das war Captn, mit meinen Spiegel ist alles okay.
Und Tuner, der jetzt hops ist.

Also, es sind nur HDP und Tuner, mehr nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2018)

hmmmm ok dann hatte ich das wohl falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Riverna (9. April 2018)

So mein Subaru ist nun endlich komplett legal. Über den Winter alle Eintragungen von Marburg gegenzeichnen lassen, zur Zulassungsstelle und im Schein rein schreiben, danach zum TÜV und diesen erneuern lassen. Weil das ganze so ein Theater in Hessen ist, bin ich letztes Jahr einfach ohne TÜV gefahren (April 2017 abgelaufen)... Ende vom Lied ist, das ich für die Eintragungen am dem Wagen (Fahrwerk,Felgen, Blowoff, Fächerkrümmer, Down und Uppipe, Mittelschalldämpfer, Entschalldämpfer, K&N Filter) über 2000Euro bezahlt habe. Das investieren andere in Teile nicht... 

Am Wochenende habe ich beim Spazieren mit meiner Freundin einen verwahrlosten Mazda Miata gesehen... werde ich mich die Woche mal mit dem Besitzer in Verbindung setzen. Eventuell wird es dann Auto Nr. 4.


----------



## worco (10. April 2018)

Mein neues Auto ist auch endlich da, just in time für den Sommer.
War am We damit auch zum 1.Mal auf der Nordschleife, (und zum 1.Mal überhaupt), wurde aber (wider Erwarten) relativ häufig überholt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2018)

Na da, glückwunsch und möge er dich immer zuverlässig von a nach b bringen. 
Ein paar fragen wären aber meinersets noch:
- Was für ein motor?
- Wie bist du auf braun gekommen? (bei mir stand nur silber und vipern-grün zur debatte)
- Wieso mit stahlfelge bestellt?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. April 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt! 

Schöne Farbwahl, mal kein Silber, Schwarz, Grau, Weiß. 

Ich hab mich neu verliebt, unser Audi-Autohaus hat jetzt nen A7 Vorführer bekommen. Ich fang mal an zu sparen.


----------



## worco (11. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na da, glückwunsch und möge er dich immer zuverlässig von a nach b bringen.
> Ein paar fragen wären aber meinersets noch:
> - Was für ein motor?
> - Wie bist du auf braun gekommen? (bei mir stand nur silber und vipern-grün zur debatte)
> - Wieso mit stahlfelge bestellt?



Danke.
Den 204PS TDI DSG; FWD.
Ich hatte erst nen silbernes Auto, dann 3 Jahre nen schwarzes, dann letztes Jahr nen dunkelblaues was mir so gut gefallen hat das ich die letzten 6 Monate wieder ein dunkelblaues hatte, und jetzt wollte ich mal wieder was anderes.  Die Zweifarbkombinationen waren bei mir leider nicht bestellbar.
Im Konfigurator sah das braun ganz cool aus fand ich, auch in echt find ichs nicht schlecht, ist halt mal was anderes. Auf den Stahlfelgen sind noch die Winterreifen, für den Sommer hab ich schon Alus.

@Mr., Danke!

Ja nen A7 fände ich auch schick, bei uns wirds aber wsl erstmal der neue Touareg. ich hab gestern mit dem Innovision Cockpit ne Weile rumgespielt, schon nett. Und die Technikübernahme von den Plattformbrüdern sollte dafpr sorgen das er sich auch spaßig fährt!


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. April 2018)

Joa, der Touareg hat natürlich auch was.

Aber ich bin nicht ganz so der SUV-Typ. Mal schauen, den A7 will ich mir bei unserem Autohaus zumindest mal anschauen. Vielleicht darf ich ja auch mal fahren, wobei ich die Chance als recht gering einstufe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Mein neues Auto ist auch endlich da, just in time für den Sommer.
> War am We damit auch zum 1.Mal auf der Nordschleife, (und zum 1.Mal überhaupt), wurde aber (wider Erwarten) relativ häufig überholt.
> 
> 
> ...


Wart ihr vor Angst so bleich im Gesicht?


----------



## worco (11. April 2018)

. Die ersten 8km ca schon.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Danke.
> Den 204PS TDI DSG; FWD.


Und wieder ein brauchbarer motor für die statistik von VW. Find ich gut.  Ich hätte den aber als allrad genommen. (wenn, dann volles programm )
Würde mir nur wünschen, das die leute beim caddy auch häufiger so einen motor bestellen würden. Der 150 PSer als maximum ist schon ein wenig mau. 


> Auf den Stahlfelgen sind noch die Winterreifen, für den Sommer hab ich schon Alus.


Wäre glaub ich besser gewesen die vorher drauf zu bauen. 


Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Schöne Farbwahl, mal kein Silber, Schwarz, Grau, Weiß.


Gut, das braun wäre jetzt trotzdem nicht so meins gewesen. Das quietsch-gelb (uni) vom T4 gibt es ja leider nicht mehr und von daher wäre ich mit ein wenig mut bei "bambusgarden green metallic" oder "starlight blue metallic" gelandet. Das vipern-grün gibt es ja nicht für den bus und wäre vermutlich auch etwas zuviel. 

Ich hab heute mein auto zur inspektion abgegeben und wieder einen polo bekommen. Mußte mir aber erstmal eine kurze einweisung geben lassen, weil das ding DSG hat. Und ich muß sagen, man ist das ein komisches fahren wenn man sonst nur handschalter hatte! Für mich geht das irgendwie garnicht. Ich bin nur froh, das ich lediglich heim und wieder zum händler damit fahren muß. Müßte ich damit noch auf arbeit wäre ich schon gestreßt bevor ich überhaupt dort bin.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. April 2018)

Ich würde echt gerne mal nen Wagen mit einer Automatik fahren.

Habe bisher auch nur Handschalter gefahren und muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass mir das Handgeschalte nach fast drei Jahren auch gerne mal auf die Nerven geht. 

Besonders im Stau, von dem ich hier in Bremen ja nicht wenig habe...


----------



## taks (11. April 2018)

Als ich das erste Mal Automat gefahren bin musst ich etwas schärfer Bremsen und hab aus Reflex ziemlich schnell die Kupplung durchgedrückt.
Das Auto hat dabei fast einen Frontflip gemacht 


Kurze Frage: Wie am besten Steinschlag auf dem Lack ausbessern ohne alles neu zu lackieren?


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> ... dass mir das Handgeschalte nach fast drei Jahren auch gerne mal auf die Nerven geht.
> Besonders im Stau, von dem ich hier in Bremen ja nicht wenig habe...


Geht mir auch so. Einen Handschalter finde ich mittlerweile einfach nur noch nervig, wenn ich mal einen fahren muss. Die Vorteile einer Automatik überwiegen für mich deutlich. Die Sportwagen-Fraktion wie z. B. TBF mag das anders sehen.


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2018)

Beim täglichen Gebrauch würde ich mittlerweile auch eher auf ein automatik Getriebe setzen. Gerade im der Stadt und oder Stau ist es deutlich angenehmer. Mehr Spaß hat man zweifelsfrei mit Schaltern, aber Spaß brauche ich im Alltag nicht (mehr). Der Lexus ist mein erstes Auto mit Automatik und ich habe es bisher nicht bereut.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. April 2018)

Geht mir genauso. 
War immer für Handschaltung, aber seit dem ich in Berlin lebe, macht das keinen Spaß mehr. 
Das DSG im A1 den ich gefahren bin war dagegen ein Segen. Wird ja im Polo nicht anders sein. Was hat dich denn daran gestört? 

Ich habe als Arbeitsfahrzeug ein neuen Opel Astra, ebenfalls Automatik. Der Unterschied zum DSG ist gewaltig, der schaltet langsamer als jeder Handschalter und vor allem auch recht "dumm". Zum dahinschwimmen reichts, aber mal eben überholen ist ein Graus bei Opel. Eh der sich für einen Gang entschieden und eingelegt hat, ist es schon wieder zu spät zum überholen. Und wenn er beim beschleunigen dann schaltet, denkt man für einen Moment er bremst, so beschissen ist der Übergang. 
Beim DSG im A1 dagegen das komplette Gegenteil, der hat die Gänge butterweich und zügig gewechselt, ein Traum. Man bekommt es teilweise kaum mit das er überhaupt schaltet. 
Mein nächstes Fahrzeug hat dann definitiv DSG


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2018)

Automatik ist doch geil, einzig die recht ruppigen Gangwechsel zwischen 1. und 2. beim Stop and Go nerven mich bei DSGs, da liebe ich dann eine Wandlerautomatik


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2018)

Mir persönlich gefällt der Schaltvorgang in einer Wandlerautomatik auch mehr als das von einem DSG.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2018)

Wobei das auf das Fahrzeugkonzept ankommt. eine Reiselimosine/Kombi ist da sicher eher für ne Wandlerautomatik prädestiniert, als ein sportlicher kompakter


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. April 2018)

Mir bereitet die Handschaltung keine Probleme, wenn ich mal mit dem Auto meines Opas oder meiner Mutter fahre, aber ich werde mir das auch nicht mehr antun.
Halbautomatik gerne, aber kein zusätzliches Pedal da unten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was hat dich denn daran gestört?


Eigentlich fast alles.
Da wäre z.b. das das hoch schalten ok ist, aber runter schalten will er nicht. So stehe ich, für meinen geschmack, viel zu häufig auf der bremse, da das getriebe, beim heran rollen an den vordermann, nicht herunter schaltet um stärker zu bremsen. (per front-assist sicherlich leicht zu machen und das ohne bremseingriff!)

Dann hat man ständig das gefühl, das die kupplung schleift, auch wenn sie es nicht tut so lange man fest auf der bremse steht.

Dazu schaltet die automatik, wie immer, teils ohne sinn und verstand. Auf normaler strecke, beim sachte beschleunigen, geht es ja, aber wenn ich leicht berg-ab fahre (mit 1200 upm) braucht einfach nicht herunter geschalten werden, wenn ich leicht auf`s gas gehe. Da kam dann einfach mal mehr beschleunigung wie ich wollte. (der 1.2er TSI geht für 90 ps ganz gut)

Und zu guter letzt hatte ich so das gefühl, das schnell schalten einfach nicht schnell genug ist. Das mir beim handschalter, über dem gangwechsel, der turbo ab stirbt ist ja ok, aber bei einem DSG??? Da kann man eigentlich die turbo-steuerung darauf abstimmen, das der eben nicht oder nicht ganz aus geht und gleich wieder schub da ist. (das war jedenfalls so mein gefühl auf die paar kilometer)



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Automatik ist doch geil, einzig die recht ruppigen Gangwechsel zwischen 1. und 2. beim Stop and Go nerven mich bei DSGs, da liebe ich dann eine Wandlerautomatik


Gut, damit hatte ich jetzt keine probleme. Das DSG geht in den 2. sobald das auto richtig rollt. Entsprechend war kein gangwechsel zu merken.


----------



## worco (11. April 2018)

Ich hab im Jahr so ca 70-80.000 km. da nen Handschalter...ne, die Automatik, insb. in Verbindung mit ACC ist da ein echter Segen.
Ich hatte letztens mal wieder nen 911GTS als Handschalter, damit war ich auf meinen gewohnten Strecken deutlich langsamer unterwegs als mit dem PDK. Klar auch nen bisschen "emotionaler", aber mich hat die Geschwindigkeitseinbusse mehr gestört als mich die "bessere Verbundenheit" mit dem Auto gefreut hat.

Zum Motor: Der AWD ist deutlich teurer, und da ich das Auto hoffentlich vor dem Winter wieder abgebe brauch ichs nicht wirklich. Schöner wärs aber gewesen, ja.
Hab leider erst in 2 Monaten nen Termin zum Räderwechsel^^...


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

Warum fährst Du die Autos eigentlich nur ein halbes Jahr?


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Als ich das erste Mal Automat gefahren bin musst ich etwas schärfer Bremsen und hab aus Reflex ziemlich schnell die Kupplung durchgedrückt.
> Das Auto hat dabei fast einen Frontflip gemacht


Ist imo auch einfach ne Unsitte ein Bremspedal in doppelter Breite einzusetzen wenn es einen Automat hat.
Gefühlt hat das aber abgenommen, meiner hat z.B. zwei normale Pedale und da wo sonst die Kupplung ist hat es einfach ein Loch statt der Bremsverlängerung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt hatte ich so das gefühl, das schnell schalten einfach nicht schnell genug ist. Das mir beim handschalter, über dem gangwechsel, der turbo ab stirbt ist ja ok, aber bei einem DSG??? Da kann man eigentlich die turbo-steuerung darauf abstimmen, das der eben nicht oder nicht ganz aus geht und gleich wieder schub da ist. (das war jedenfalls so mein gefühl auf die paar kilometer)


Das gibt es... nennt sich Anti-lag.  Kann man einprogrammieren und ballert richtig anständig. Das müsstest du eigentlich von Rallyeautos kennen.
Man kann bei einem DKG keine Volllastschaltung fahren, sonst fliegt die Kupplung ja ständig auseinander. Und wenn der Motor nur wenig Abgas macht, will die Turbina auch nicht hochdrehen.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

Das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Fahrt Ihr "beidfüßig"? Ich trete, wie beim Schalter, immer nur mit dem rechten Fuß auf Gas und Bremse. Der linke macht gar nichts (gibt ja keine Kupplung). Da ist es doch absolut egal, wie breit das Bremspedal ist. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und verstehe nicht, worüber Ihr sprecht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2018)

Man kann mit dem breiten Pedal meistens kein Spitze-hacke fahren, also dann halt mit links aushelfen. Teilweise bremse ich auch ausschließlich mit links, um dem Elefantenfuß noch mehr Feingefühl beizubringen.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

Naja... bei DIR wundert mich nix.  Aber im Ernst, geht mir mit links auch so. Wenn ich damit "aus Spaß" mal bremse, dann ist das Gefühl ein komplett anderes und man denkt, man hätte einen Anker geworfen.


----------



## taks (11. April 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Fahrt Ihr "beidfüßig"? Ich trete, wie beim Schalter, immer nur mit dem rechten Fuß auf Gas und Bremse. Der linke macht gar nichts (gibt ja keine Kupplung). Da ist es doch absolut egal, wie breit das Bremspedal ist. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und verstehe nicht, worüber Ihr sprecht?



Wenn man aus Gewohnheit (vom Schalter) im Automat die Kupplung drücken will und da das Bremspedal anstelle des Kupplungspedal ist


----------



## Zeiss (11. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Als ich das erste Mal Automat gefahren bin musst ich etwas schärfer Bremsen und hab aus Reflex ziemlich schnell die Kupplung durchgedrückt.
> Das Auto hat dabei fast einen Frontflip gemacht



Das passiert *jedem*, der vom Schaltwagen in ein Automatikfahrzeug einsteigt, aber nur einmal.



taks schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie am besten Steinschlag auf dem Lack ausbessern ohne alles neu zu lackieren?



Willst Du es richtig machen oder hinmurksen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja... bei DIR wundert mich nix.  Aber im Ernst, geht mir mit links auch so. Wenn ich damit "aus Spaß" mal bremse, dann ist das Gefühl ein komplett anderes und man denkt, man hätte einen Anker geworfen.


So extrem ist es bei mir nicht, weil ich häufiger mal mit links bremse. Trotzdem kann ich mit rechts irgendwie besser dosieren und noch nen bischen später bremsen. Ich glaube das man die Beine nie komplett 100% gleich machen kann. Mit den Händen kann ich auch manche Sachen mit der einen besser als mit der anderen. Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann Chips zum einpflanzen, damit beide Arme und Beine gleich viel können.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Fahrt Ihr "beidfüßig"? Ich trete, wie beim Schalter, immer nur mit dem rechten Fuß auf Gas und Bremse. Der linke macht gar nichts (gibt ja keine Kupplung). Da ist es doch absolut egal, wie breit das Bremspedal ist. Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und verstehe nicht, worüber Ihr sprecht?


Wenn man dran denkt schon. Wenn man aus Reflex aber neben dem sanften Bremsen mit Rechts noch die Kupplung mit Links durchtreten will und das Pedal entsprechend breit ist gibt es halt besagte Vollbremsung.


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2018)

Ok, alles klar. Jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Ja, dieser Zeitraum der Umgewöhnung ist nachvollziehbar. Ich dachte nur zuerst, ihr fahrt mit beiden Füßen.


----------



## taks (11. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Willst Du es richtig machen oder hinmurksen?



Etwas zwischen Tippex rüber schmieren und komplett neu lackieren lassen ^^
Es hat sonst auch ein paar kleine Lackschäden, aber der hier ist etwas grösser und fällt schnell ins Auge.

Dachte irgendwie zuerst mit nem Rostlöser (hat ganz leicht Rost angesetzt) und dann ein Lackstift drüber. Aber weiss ned ob es da vllt. auch was anderes gibt?


----------



## P2063 (11. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das passiert *jedem*, der vom Schaltwagen in ein Automatikfahrzeug einsteigt, aber nur einmal.



kann ich so nicht bestätigen, meine Frau hat seit ein paar Wochen ein Auto mit Automatik und ich bekomm es jede verdammte mal wenn ich fahre hin die Kupplung treten zu wollen 

Ich find das mitunter sogar ziemlich gefährlich, da mir bei der Automatik jegliches "Negativbeschleunigungsgefühl" fehlt wenn man vom Gas geht (der schaltet die 8 Gänge einfach so verdammt geschmeidig und schnell, dass sich die Drehzahl kaum ändert) und ich dadurch fast jede Kurve viel zu schnell angehe.

Einerseits ist es abgesehen vom täglichen "verbremskuppler" schon sehr komfortabel, aber es fehlt einfach ein für mich essentieller Teil des Autofahrens. Ein Auto ohne manuelles Getriebe kommt für mich einfach nicht in Frage. Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal ein Elektroauto kaufen sollte müsste das vermutlich eine Fake-Schaltung haben. (würde doch bestimmt früher oder Später eine Marktlücke stopfen sowas zu entwickeln)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2018)

Hast du keine Lenkradpaddels?
Die Nutze ich immer zum "Motorbremsen, geht bei Smart, MB, Alfa, VW, Hyundai, ...
Auch ohne den Wahlhebel auf Manuell zu stellen, der Merkt dann rel. schnell, wenn man nichts mehr macht, dass er wieder automatisch arbeiten muss.


----------



## P2063 (11. April 2018)

doch, aber das Weibchen hat mir verboten die während der ersten 2000km zu benutzen weil das so in der Anleitung steht


----------



## worco (11. April 2018)

@keinnick: Firmenwagenregelung.

Wie gesagt, ich fahr echt viel Autos, auch viele stärker motorisierte und Sportwagen, und selbst da will ich mittlerweile ne(gute) Automatik haben, das ist einfach deutlich flotter.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Dachte irgendwie zuerst mit nem Rostlöser (hat ganz leicht Rost angesetzt) und dann ein Lackstift drüber. Aber weiss ned ob es da vllt. auch was anderes gibt?


Bei den OEM-Lackstifen ist im Set normalerweise ein Drahtpinsel dabei um zuerst den Rost zu lösen und Klarlack um nachher zu versiegeln. Mit ein bisschen Vorsicht und anschließender Politur sieht das Ergebnis in der Regel garnicht soo schlecht aus.
Ist aber natürlich auch Farb-abhängig wie auffällig Fehler werden.


----------



## taks (11. April 2018)

Ok, dann schau ich mal.
Lackstift in der richtigen Farbe sollte kein Problem sein. Muss nurnoch das Richtige finden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das gibt es... nennt sich Anti-lag.  Kann man einprogrammieren und ballert richtig anständig. Das müsstest du eigentlich von Rallyeautos kennen.


Also WRC ist mir zu weit weg und bei den regionalen bzw. deutschland-weiten veranstaltungen sind fehlzündungen nicht erwünscht. (lärmbelästigung und so)
Außerdem wäre ein konventionelles anti-lag system nicht zulässig für den straßenverkehr.


> Man kann bei einem DKG keine Volllastschaltung fahren, sonst fliegt die Kupplung ja ständig auseinander. Und wenn der Motor nur wenig Abgas macht, will die Turbina auch nicht hochdrehen.


Wieso vollast? Viertel- oder halb-gas (spritmengen-mäßig von der elektronik gesteuert) mager verbrannt sollte auch reichen. Notfalls könnte man auch bei einem 4-zylinder kurz 2 weg schalten und als "luftpumpe" mißbrauchen. Der turbo soll ja nur für einen sehr kurzen moment am laufen gehalten werden.


----------



## worco (11. April 2018)

Also Porsche kann das auch ohne Sprit einspritzen. Da pumpt der Motor einfach luft und die Turbos werden damit auf Drehzahl gehalten (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht sehr irre).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2018)

Beim DKG Schaltvorgang bei einem Benziner wird normalerweise nie die Spritzufuhr unterbrochen sondern nur kurz die Zündung zurückgezogen. 
Die Drosselklappe sollte auch beim Schaltvorhanz offen bleiben bzw. nur minimal schließen.
Beim Diesel mit DKG wird die EInspritzmenge kurzzeitig runtergesetzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ok, dann schau ich mal.
> Lackstift in der richtigen Farbe sollte kein Problem sein. Muss nurnoch das Richtige finden
> 
> 
> ...


Zum Händler gehen -> sagen: Ich möchte einen Lackstift kaufen -> bezahlen -> Lackstift mitnehmen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso vollast? Viertel- oder halb-gas (spritmengen-mäßig von der  elektronik gesteuert) mager verbrannt sollte auch reichen. Notfalls  könnte man auch bei einem 4-zylinder kurz 2 weg schalten und als  "luftpumpe" mißbrauchen. Der turbo soll ja nur für einen sehr kurzen  moment am laufen gehalten werden.


Mager verbrennen geht nicht, das gibt Zündaussetzer. Außerdem ist eine "magere" Verbrennung immer noch 70-80% Leistung.
Nur Luft durch die Zylinder Pumpen bringt ja kaum Abgasvolumen. Durch die Verbrennung machst du ja ein vielfaches an Abgasvolumen im Gegensatz zur angesaugten Luft. Alleine schon weil die Luft bei der Verbrennung so stark erwärmt wird. Genaue Werte habe ich nicht im Kopf aber Faktor 5-8 kann man da schon ansetzen.


----------



## Zeiss (11. April 2018)

@P2063: Bist halt lernresistent 



taks schrieb:


> Etwas zwischen Tippex rüber schmieren und komplett neu lackieren lassen ^^
> Es hat sonst auch ein paar kleine Lackschäden, aber der hier ist etwas grösser und fällt schnell ins Auge.
> 
> Dachte irgendwie zuerst mit nem Rostlöser (hat ganz leicht Rost angesetzt) und dann ein Lackstift drüber. Aber weiss ned ob es da vllt. auch was anderes gibt?



Lackstift kriegst Du beim Händler, das können sie anhand der Fahrgestellnummer rausfinden.

1. Rost entfernen, bzw. runterkratzen
2. mit der Spitze eines sehr dünnen Pinsels die Farbe in den Krater einbringen, dabei drauf achten, dass die Schicht (bzw. die Lackmenge) den Krater nicht überfüllt, ggf mehrmals wiederholen
3. mit der eines sehr dünnen Pinsels den Lack in den Krater einbringen, Schicht für Schicht, den Krater überfüllen, dass sich ein "Haufen" bildet
4. das Ganze 3-4 Tage so lassen, dass der Lack komplett aushärtet
5. mit einer 3000er "Blüte" den überstehenden Lack runterpolieren/schleifen
6. mit einer Politur die Stelle aufpolieren
7. Fertig


----------



## worco (11. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zum Händler gehen -> sagen: Ich möchte einen Lackstift kaufen -> bezahlen -> Lackstift mitnehmen.
> 
> 
> Mager verbrennen geht nicht, das gibt Zündaussetzer. Außerdem ist eine "magere" Verbrennung immer noch 70-80% Leistung.
> Nur Luft durch die Zylinder Pumpen bringt ja kaum Abgasvolumen. Durch die Verbrennung machst du ja ein vielfaches an Abgasvolumen im Gegensatz zur angesaugten Luft. Alleine schon weil die Luft bei der Verbrennung so stark erwärmt wird. Genaue Werte habe ich nicht im Kopf aber Faktor 5-8 kann man da schon ansetzen.



Das kann sein, trotzdem haben die aktuellen Porsche Turbomotoren im 911 (mit VTG und eben dieser Steuerung die die Drosselklappen offen lässt) so gut wie kein Turboloch mehr. Fahre ich viel lieber als jeden Sauger. Solltest du bei Gelegenheit mal probieren, auch wie so ein ordentliches PDK schaltet


----------



## Captn (11. April 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Ich find das mitunter sogar ziemlich gefährlich, da mir bei der Automatik jegliches "Negativbeschleunigungsgefühl" fehlt wenn man vom Gas geht (der schaltet die 8 Gänge einfach so verdammt geschmeidig und schnell, dass sich die Drehzahl kaum ändert) und ich dadurch fast jede Kurve viel zu schnell angehe.



Das hast du meiner Erfahrung nach aber nur bei Benzinern. Ich hingegen finde das sogar ziemlich angenehm.
Bei unseren Dieseln war und ist das ganz anders. Da wirst du gefühlsmäßig ziemlich manisch runtergebremst, sobald du vom Gas steigst. Und das geht mir viel eher auf den Nerv als das bloße ausrollen, vor allem in Stausituationen. 
Da lasse ich einfach bei meinem den Fuß von der Bremse und rolle vorwärts. Das ständige rumgeschalte dabei ging mir schon in der Fahrschule auf den Sack . Zumal die Leute mit Schaltwagen dann oft dazu neigen, so schnell wie möglich zum Vordermann aufzuschließen. Ich für meinen Teil versuche mein KFZ lieber so lange rollen zu lassen wie möglich. Das schont die Bremse .


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Das kann sein, trotzdem haben die aktuellen Porsche Turbomotoren im 911 (mit VTG und eben dieser Steuerung die die Drosselklappen offen lässt) so gut wie kein Turboloch mehr. Fahre ich viel lieber als jeden Sauger. Solltest du bei Gelegenheit mal probieren, auch wie so ein ordentliches PDK schaltet


Was hat ein Turboloch mit dem Ansprechverhalten(Turbo-lag) zu tun? (ich denke mal du meintest das Turbo-lag ) Turboloch = Drehzahlbereich wo kein Ladedruck aufgebaut werden kann. Das PDK kenne ich. Ist quasi so ziemlich das beste Doppelkupplungsgetriebe am Serienmarkt.


----------



## taks (12. April 2018)

Ok, danke für eure Tipps. 
Werde berichten wie es geklappt hat


----------



## Kuhprah (12. April 2018)

Kuppeln kommt für mich auch nicht mehr in Frage. Im Auto reicht 1 Gang locker, und der nächste LKW wird auch ein automat... 16 Gänge manuell sind ein Graus


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2018)

Bei nem Elektroauto, aber nicht beim Verbrenner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2018)

Gänge sind geil, sonst knallt es ja nicht beim Schalten.


----------



## Captn (18. April 2018)

Ich weiß ja nicht so recht. Wenn es beim Schalten knallt, stimmt entweder was mit meiner Automatik nicht, oder ich bin zu blöd, die Kupplung zu bedienen. Je nach dem, was ich fahre. Muss am Ende jeder selbst wissen .

Ich hab die letzte Woche erstmal erfolgreich den CD-Wechsler nachgerüstet. Wer auch immer es für nötig hielt, das Radiomodul in den letzten Winkel der Seitenwand zu verfrachten gehört standrechtlich erschossen  
Der Wechsler ist zwar angeschlossen und in Position, nur kann ich noch immer keine CDs abspielen . Der Vorbesitzer hielt es für nötig, das Magazin dermaßen zu zerkloppen, dass es nicht mehr rauskam. Also musste ich den kompletten Wechsler auseinander nehmen. Das Magazin offenbarte sich am Ende als Plastikschrott, da es mittlerweile schon nur noch aus zwei Teilen besteht. Aber ein neues ist schon auf dem Weg . Dann kann ich endlich auch CDs im Auto abspielen. Immerhin hat mir der Vorbesitzer eine CD mit Teppichhändler Musik als Präsent gelassen. Wie nett von ihm.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2018)

Die ganze Mühe hätte ich mir getrost gespart und ein Bluetoothverbinder eingebaut


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzte Woche erstmal erfolgreich den CD-Wechsler nachgerüstet. Wer auch immer es für nötig hielt, das Radiomodul in den letzten Winkel der Seitenwand zu verfrachten gehört standrechtlich erschossen
> Der Wechsler ist zwar angeschlossen und in Position, nur kann ich noch immer keine CDs abspielen . Der Vorbesitzer hielt es für nötig, das Magazin dermaßen zu zerkloppen, dass es nicht mehr rauskam. Also musste ich den kompletten Wechsler auseinander nehmen. Das Magazin offenbarte sich am Ende als Plastikschrott, da es mittlerweile schon nur noch aus zwei Teilen besteht. Aber ein neues ist schon auf dem Weg . Dann kann ich endlich auch CDs im Auto abspielen. Immerhin hat mir der Vorbesitzer eine CD mit Teppichhändler Musik als Präsent gelassen. Wie nett von ihm.



Da Du ja jetzt weißt, wie es geht, hätte ich hier einen CD-Wechsler, bei dem das Magazin klemmt


----------



## leaf348 (18. April 2018)

@ thebadfrag

du bist doch beim Stern beschäftigt, kurze Frage:
Ist ein E200 T-Modell Baujahr 2011  (S212) ein solider gebrauchter?
Bzw. muss ich auf was bestimmtes achten wenn ich mir so einen anschaue?


----------



## Captn (18. April 2018)

@Zeiss

Du hast doch aber einen ganz anderen Wechsler als ich . 

@Bioschnitzel 

Ich hätte mir auch ein Gerät wie das CP600 einbauen können, nur muss ich dafür genau das gleiche machen, weil das an den Wechsleranschluss rankommt . Aber vor Allem wäre das nicht original. Bluetooth + Verstärker hätte ich mir auch über das Tape vorne einlöten können, aber der Kassettenadapter klingt erstaunlich gut und das Kabel ist mittlerweile hinterm Amaturenbrett verschwunden. Also kann ich nach Lust und Laune auch das Handy anschließen. Das einzige Problem ist hier nur, dass sich die Musiktitel nur über das Telefon und nicht über den Bordcomputer oder die Lenkradtasten auswählen lassen


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> 
> Du hast doch aber einen ganz anderen Wechsler als ich .



Die Mechanik dürfte sehr ähnlich/gleich sein. 

Das CP*7*00 läuft bei meinem leider nicht sauber. Es ist voll geil, wenn der Wechsler angeschlossen ist, alles gut. Wenn ich dann den CP700 anschließe, geht die Ambientenbeleuchtung an.  Einfach so. Auch das Reset vom Fahrzeug bringt rein gar nichts.  Kommt wohl eine iPod Interface rein und dann entsprechende Codierung für's MMI, dass man die Playlisten und etc sieht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2018)

leaf348 schrieb:


> @ thebadfrag
> 
> du bist doch beim Stern beschäftigt, kurze Frage:
> Ist ein E200 T-Modell Baujahr 2011  (S212) ein solider gebrauchter?
> Bzw. muss ich auf was bestimmtes achten wenn ich mir so einen anschaue?


Kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Auf rasseln nach dem Kaltstart achten, dann muss die Kette gemacht werden. Wenn der immer bei Daimler zum Service war, gibts die Kette fast immer auf Kulanz.
Ansonsten laufen die ohne Probleme.


----------



## Captn (18. April 2018)

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass bei dir durch den MOST wesentlich mehr miteinander in Verbindung hängt als bei mir. ^^

Den Wechsler auseinander zu nehmen war aber eigentlich ziemlich selbsterklärend. Nur am Ende die "Gummilager" an den Seitenschienen wieder an das Wechslergehäuse zu stecken war eine nervige Fummelei .


----------



## leaf348 (18. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Auf rasseln nach dem Kaltstart achten, dann muss die Kette gemacht werden. Wenn der immer bei Daimler zum Service war, gibts die Kette fast immer auf Kulanz.
> Ansonsten laufen die ohne Probleme.



Top, danke dir.
Ich denke 15k ist auch ein guter Preis für 90k km, sofern er nix hat.


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Wird wohl daran liegen, dass bei dir durch den MOST wesentlich mehr miteinander in Verbindung hängt als bei mir. ^^



Das schon, aber wir finden nicht, warum das passiert. Das LCM hat nichts mit MOST zu tun...


----------



## Captn (18. April 2018)

Hmm, war das Gerät nicht noch erst nur zum Beta-testen gedacht? Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, weil ich statt einer ULF eine TCU im 5er verbaut hatte. Dadurch hat die automatische Verstellung des Xenon nicht mehr vernünftig funktioniert und der Blinker hat im Tacho nicht mehr geblinkt, weil das Auto mit der TCU absolut nichts anfangen konnte .
Vermutlich gibt das CP700 mehr Informationen durch als es soll ?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich hab die letzte Woche erstmal erfolgreich den CD-Wechsler nachgerüstet. [...]



Ist die CD-Abspielfunktion nicht schon seit ewigkeiten Serie in Autos mit Radio?

Oder wolltest du einfach nur die Wechselfunktion haben?


----------



## XE85 (18. April 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ist die CD-Abspielfunktion nicht schon seit ewigkeiten Serie in Autos mit Radio?



Schon, aber halt bei Autos aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend noch nicht. Da war (wenn überhaupt) das Kasettenradio Serie und CD mit Aufpreis möglich, dann meist irgendwo im Kofferaum verbaut.

Frag mich nur für was man sowas heute noch braucht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. April 2018)

Ja gut, ich hab hier bisher nur mit Autos aus höchstens 1990 Kontakt gehabt, die hatten alle ein CD-Radio. 

Aber ehrlich, manchmal will ich das nicht missen. Ich brauche meins zwar verdammt selten, weil ich meist über Deezer streame, aber manchmal findet auch noch eine CD ihren Weg in mein Auto.


----------



## Captn (18. April 2018)

Für gewöhnlich spielt man damit CDs ab. Der Bordcomputer vorne hatte bei BMW erst ab 2003/04 für den E53 (relativ selten) und den E46 (passt aufgrund der Blende weder in den E38 noch in den E39) einen CD-Schacht hinter der Monitorblende, welcher aber nur eine CD fassen kann. Davor gab es Kassette (so wie bei mir). Das schaut schon relativ putzig aus, wenn sich das Display futuristisch vorschiebt, um anschließend ein Kassettendeck zum Vorschein zu bringen. Nur habe ich keine Kassetten, sondern nur CDs hier liegen. Für ein Auto des Baujahrs 1999 ist das nun kein Beinbruch. Das einzige was daran stört, ist die Tatsache, dass der Wechsler im Kofferraum montiert wird. Beim E65 hat man diesen immerhin schon ins Handschuhfach gepackt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2018)

Schwenkdisplay mit Kassette dahinter hat meine Mutter auch, selten was dämlicheres gesehen.
Beim alten Volvo war die HU mit CD-Player am Ende so viel Wert dass die etwa ein Viertel des Fahrzeugwertes ausgemacht hat.


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Beim E65 hat man diesen immerhin schon ins Handschuhfach gepackt.



Ähhhhm, nein. Oberhalb vom Handschuhfach. Der DVD-Wechsler ist hinten links verbaut, oberhalb vom NaviRechner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2018)

Ich würde einfach ein neues Auto kaufen, ist deutlich unkomplizierter. 

CD im Auto ist sowieso nicht gut. Vaddern hatte mal ausversehen auf der Nordschleife das Radio nicht ausgemacht, sondern nur die Lautstärke auf 0 gedreht, während grade eine CD lief. Der Audi CD Wechsler hat dann die CD in eine Salamipizza umgewandelt. 

Ich hab bei mir in den Autos nur noch SD Karten mit Flac Dateien drauf. So eine anständige UHS-I U3 128GB SD Karte bekommt man fast nachgeworfen und ist deutlich kleiner als 300CDs. Wichtig ist halt nur das man keine Billig-Müll-Karten kauft, sonst wird das abspielen/befüllen zum Geduldsspiel.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. April 2018)

Ich kann den Wunsch CD´s oder MP3 CD´s abzuspielen schon verstehen. Vor allem jetzt da ich das nicht mehr hab. Klar, Spotify Premium im Auto ist toll, USB Stick etc. auch super Sache. Aber bei dem Mobilfunkangebot in BRD is das zum würgen. Hier in CH oder in AT is es super, fast durchgehend LTE gehabt überall. Aber kaum über der Grenze nach Norden schon E und 3G  Und dann steht man an der Raststätte, sieht ne tolle Hörbuch CD und denkt... Mist, so nen CD-Player im Auto wär jetzt echt was feines.  Vielleicht funktioniert es mit einem externen DVD-Player am USb Port


----------



## Captn (18. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ähhhhm, nein. Oberhalb vom Handschuhfach. Der DVD-Wechsler ist hinten links verbaut, oberhalb vom NaviRechner.



Achja, das sah ja ein wenig anders aus. Aber immerhin ist es für den Beifahrer und große Leute wie mich in Griffreichweite . Wobei man bei 6 CDs hoffentlich nicht so oft wechseln muss. Sonst gestaltet sich das während der Fahrt etwas mühselig erst vorher anzuhalten, um dann eine CD zu wechseln .

@Olstyle

Als ich mal ab und zu mit dem alten S80 von meinem Vater unterwegs war, war das schon eine Offenbarung da vorne eine CD einzulegen ^^. Dafür hat der Motor von dem Navidisplay nicht mehr funktioniert .

@BadFrag 

Nur habe ich ganz sicher nicht vor, mit meinem KFZ auf einen Track zu fahren. Und warum soll ich mir bitte wegen solch einer Kleinigkeit ein anderes Auto anschaffen? 

@Kuhprah

Genau sowas hat mich halt auch ein wenig gestört. Ich bin halt noch ein Mensch, der sich ab und zu eine CD im Einzelhandel kauft. Und dann erst nach Hause fahren, um das ganze zu digitalisieren ist nun auch nicht das Wahre. Zumal ein Hörbuch ab und zu gar nicht verkehrt ist. Und sowas zählt definitiv nicht zu den Sachen, die ich auf den Rechner schmeiße.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2018)

Spotify  Schlechte Qualität, man braucht Internet, kostet dauerhaft Geld und das Angebot ist semi-optimal. Fürs Auto unbrauchbar, außer man fährt nur in der Stadt und hört gerne Musik mit schlechter Qualität.



Captn schrieb:


> @BadFrag
> 
> Nur habe ich ganz sicher nicht vor, mit meinem KFZ auf einen Track zu  fahren. Und warum soll ich mir bitte wegen solch einer Kleinigkeit ein  anderes Auto anschaffen?
> 
> ...


Warum sollte man sich kein neues Auto kaufen? 

Ich habe auch meine ganzen CDs als Flac. Ich kaufe Musik nur als CD, SACD, DVD-A oder BD-A. CDs kann man mit EAC vollautomatisch mit nur ein paar Klicks in Flac ohne Verlust wandeln. Ist einfach super bequem nicht immer die Disk abspielen zu müssen.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Spotify  Schlechte Qualität, man braucht Internet, kostet dauerhaft Geld und das Angebot ist semi-optimal. Fürs Auto unbrauchbar, außer man fährt nur in der Stadt und hört gerne Musik mit schlechter Qualität.



Für dich ist das halt nichts. Aber wir wissen ja alle hier dass du besser fährst als Walter Röhrl und das scheinbar permanent und überall, und dein absolutes Gehör auf Level von John Williams etc. hört dabei immer nur perfekte Musik.. wobei ich mich frag wie man das in so ner Rappelkiste mit Eplosionsmotor und Klappenauspuff hin bekommen will   Jedem das Seine....


----------



## Captn (18. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich kein neues Auto kaufen?



Hmm, weil ich gerne eine Auto fahre, dass mich nicht dazu einlädt sich bei dessen Anblick in selbiges zu übergeben, ich nicht zufällig Rockefeller heiße( wobei das ganz nett wäre ) und ich vor allem ein Auto fahren will, das nicht frühzeitig das zeitliche segnet, sondern gerne mal 500.000 auf die Uhr bringt .
Für mich ist der Großteil aller Autos nach ~2000 designtechnisch murks. Da kann ich dann auch auf den Elektrikquatsch verzichten. Zur Not bastle ich mir was. So hab ich wenigstens Spaß dran.

Und wie bereits gesagt, mein Handy kann ich immer anschließen. Nur muss ich dann die Titel über das Handy ändern, was A während der Fahrt verboten ist und B nervt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2018)

Hast du ein richtiges "Handy" oder ein Smartphone?  Smartphones kann man doch bequem per Sprachbedienung steuern. Ich steuer bei mir im Auto viele Sachen mit Sprachbedienung, weil es einfach super bequem ist. Funktioniert bei Audi auch super. Das gleiche kann ein Smartphone auch.

Will ich z.B. jemand wärend der Fahrt anrufen sage ich nur: "Telefon" "anrufen bei" "Name". Wenn der Kontakt mehrere Nummern hat oder zwei Kontakte sich sehr gleich anhören, dann muss ich noch "eins" oder "zwei" oder halt die Zahl sagen, die er mir zur gewünschten Nummer vorschlägt.
Genauso sage ich dem Navi auch einfach wo ich gerne hinfahren möchte.
Bei Musik sage ich z.B. einfach welche Band ich jetzt gerne hören möchte oder welches Lied.
Man ist so quasi nie damit beschäftigt irgendwo drauf rumzudrücken und kann sich aufs fahren konzentrieren.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Für dich ist das halt nichts. Aber wir wissen ja  alle hier dass du besser fährst als Walter Röhrl und das scheinbar  permanent und überall, und dein absolutes Gehör auf Level von John  Williams etc. hört dabei immer nur perfekte Musik.. wobei ich mich frag  wie man das in so ner Rappelkiste mit Eplosionsmotor und Klappenauspuff  hin bekommen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann durchaus sein das ich bei Klangqualität andere Ansprüche habe. Mir stellen sich immer die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich eine MP3 höre.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Spotify  Schlechte Qualität, man braucht Internet, kostet dauerhaft Geld und das Angebot ist semi-optimal. Fürs Auto unbrauchbar, außer man fährt nur in der Stadt und hört gerne Musik mit schlechter Qualität.
> 
> 
> Warum sollte man sich kein neues Auto kaufen?
> ...



Wo ist denn bitte bei Spotify die Qualität schlecht ?
320kbit/s ist absolut ausreichend und ein Unterschied zu FLAC ist quasi nicht zu hören wenn man nicht wirklich schwere Geschütze auffährt. Zu Hause höre ich auch nur wenig bis keine Musik.
Im Auto reichen mir die 320kbit/s mit der Individual High End Audio Anlage im BMW völlig aus.


----------



## Captn (18. April 2018)

Ich habe auch eine Sprachsteuerung im Auto, nur wird die bisher nur für das Navi genutzt, da ich erst Ende diesen Jahres einen neuen Handy-Vertrag bekomme mit dem ich mir dann eine Zweitkarte für das Auto besorge. Damit kann ich aber nur diverse Funktionen des Autos steuern, nicht aber mein S5. Versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst.

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Ich habe zwar auch alles, was geht als FLAC auf dem Rechner und dem Telefon, aber ich bezweifle, dass man im Auto den Unterschied zu ner gescheiten MP3 wahrnehmen würde .


----------



## Riverna (18. April 2018)

Mittlerweile sollte doch wirklich jeder wissen, das TFB der beste ist, das beste besitzt und alles andere Mist ist. Das ihr da überhaupt noch Zweifel dran habt


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bitte bei Spotify die Qualität schlecht ?
> 320kbit/s ist absolut ausreichend und ein Unterschied zu FLAC ist quasi nicht zu hören wenn man nicht wirklich schwere Geschütze auffährt. Zu Hause höre ich auch nur wenig bis keine Musik.
> Im Auto reichen mir die 320kbit/s mit der Individual High End Audio Anlage im BMW völlig aus.


Kommt halt drauf an was man gewohnt ist und welche Musikrichtung man hört.
Elektronische Musik lässt sich gut komprimieren, Metal nur sehr schlecht. Das höre ich selbst im Auto innerhalb von Sekunden. Jemand der sich nicht viel mit HiFi beschäftigt kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Bei ABX Tests 320k vs flac brauche ich meist nur ein par Sekunden reinzuhören, um bei Metal oder Classic Rock sofort richtig zu liegen. Bei Techno und Jazz höre ich quasi keinen Unterschied, Pop ist schwer und Hip Hop kommt sehr aufs Lied an.
Auch im Auto mit dem Bang&Olufsen System ist das kein Problem. Ich könnte es sogar im Auto abspielen, mit meinem Mic aufnehmen und dann aus dieser Aufnahme trotzdem noch raushören was es ist. Wenn man es einmal gehört hat, kann man es nicht mehr "enthören".



Captn schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Sprachsteuerung im Auto, nur  wird die bisher nur für das Navi genutzt, da ich erst Ende diesen Jahres  einen neuen Handy-Vertrag bekomme mit dem ich mir dann eine Zweitkarte  für das Auto besorge. Damit kann ich aber nur diverse Funktionen des  Autos steuern, nicht aber mein S5. Versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst.


Du sollst ja auch nicht mit der Sprachsteuerung des Autos das Handy steuern.  Ich hab auch nen Galaxy S5 und das hat ab Werk eine Sprachsteuerung. Einfach die nutzen, um die Musik zu steuern...



Riverna schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte doch wirklich jeder wissen,  das TFB der beste ist, das beste besitzt und alles andere Mist ist. Das  ihr da überhaupt noch Zweifel dran habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann leider nicht so gut an alten rostigen Japanern schrauben...  Liegt wohl an meinem Drang alles perfekt machen zu wollen.


----------



## onlygaming (19. April 2018)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon das man in Zukunft dank Elektroautos 200 000> mit ein und den selben Bremsscheiben/Belägen fahren kann. 
Spart man schon einiges


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Achja, das sah ja ein wenig anders aus. Aber immerhin ist es für den Beifahrer und große Leute wie mich in Griffreichweite . Wobei man bei 6 CDs hoffentlich nicht so oft wechseln muss. Sonst gestaltet sich das während der Fahrt etwas mühselig erst vorher anzuhalten, um dann eine CD zu wechseln



Naja, eigentlich sind es 7 CDs, eine steckt ja noch im Radio. Der CD-Wechsler kann dafür MP3 abspielen und kann ID3 Tags. Das Laufwerk im Radio kann nur CD-Audio. DVD-Wechsler kann dafür nur DVD. Aber, die Integration vom iPod ist echt gut gemacht, nicht einfach nur dumm CD1 bis CD6, sondern mit Playlists oder gruppiert nach Interpret oder nach Album oder Genre, so als würde man iPod direkt bedienen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht so gut an alten rostigen Japanern schrauben...  Liegt wohl an meinem Drang alles perfekt machen zu wollen.



Sagt einer, der einen A3 fährt.....................................



Riverna schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte doch wirklich jeder wissen, das TFB der beste ist, das beste besitzt und alles andere Mist ist. Das ihr da überhaupt noch Zweifel dran habt



Ach, ich vergass........

@Topic: Am Samstag kommt der Motor aus dem 8er raus.......    Dann gibt es einpaar Bilder.


----------



## Captn (19. April 2018)

Ich meinte eigentlich, dass ich immer zum Kofferraum latschen muss, während du ja da wesentlich unkomplizierter ran kommst. Ich finde die Lösung mit dem CD Wechsler hinter der Leiste sogar noch besser als bei unserem Phaeton. Da hängt sowohl der CD-Player als auch der Navirechner im Handschuhfach. 
Für MP3 und ID3 Tags bräuchte ich soweit ich weiß aber nicht nur den entsprechenden Wechsler, sondern auch ein passendes BM54 . Sowas kann ich dann anstreben, wenn ich zu viel übrig habe .

@onlygaming

Gute Bremsscheiben (Herstellerware) halten doch schon so >150.000km je nach Fahrweise. Nur die Bremsbeläge halten weniger und da variiert die Lebensdauer ziemlich stark. Aber die kosten ja nun auch nicht die Welt. Ich hoffe ja nur, dass man mich nicht irgendwann zwingt ein Elektroauto zu fahren .


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sagt einer, der einen A3 fährt.....................................


Checkheftgepflegt bei Audi, ohne eine Rostblase und in technisch 1a Zustand........



onlygaming schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon das man in Zukunft dank Elektroautos 200 000> mit ein und den selben Bremsscheiben/Belägen fahren kann.
> Spart man schon einiges


Aber auch nur wenn man langsam fährt. Bei sportlicher Fahrweise ist der Verschleiß 1:1 wie beim Benziner.


----------



## blautemple (19. April 2018)

Nicht langsam, normal trifft es eher. Es fährt halt nicht jeder wie ein gestörter durch die Gegend 
Und wie du in einem Blindtest zwischen einem unkomprimierten FLAC File und einer 320Kbit/s MP3 unterscheiden willst will ich ja mal sehen. Da beißen sich die Profis selbst mit absolutem High End Equipment die Zähne aus.
Du kriegst das aber natürlich in Sekunden an deiner Audi Anlage heraus. Träume mal schön weiter...


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Checkheftgepflegt bei Audi,



Als das irgendwas zu bedeuten hätte...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ohne eine Rostblase



bei einer vollverzinkten Karosserie ist es natürlich eine Kunst... aber auch das kriegen sie nicht auf die Reihe...



blautemple schrieb:


> Nicht langsam, normal trifft es eher. Es fährt halt nicht jeder wie ein gestörter durch die Gegend
> Und wie du in einem Blindtest zwischen einem unkomprimierten FLAC File und einer 320Kbit/s MP3 unterscheiden willst will ich ja mal sehen. Da beißen sich die Profis selbst mit absolutem High End Equipment die Zähne aus.
> Du kriegst das aber natürlich in Sekunden an deiner Audi Anlage heraus. Träume mal schön weiter...



Awa, alles Amateure, TBF kann es besser.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2018)

Ist hier schon wieder Triggerparty?


----------



## blautemple (19. April 2018)

Ach hin und wieder lasse ich mich gerne triggern


----------



## Captn (19. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Topic: Am Samstag kommt der Motor aus dem 8er raus.......    Dann gibt es einpaar Bilder.



Was hast du denn damit vor? Du kannst dem Auto doch nicht einfach sein Triebwerk nehmen .


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2018)

Nur komplett neuabdichten (er sifft am KW-Simmerrring raus) und einpaar Sachen tauschen. Und noch Motorraum/Getriebetunnel sauber machen und Hitzeschutz austauschen.


----------



## onlygaming (19. April 2018)

Nun ja auch bei normaler Fahrweise, man muss die Regeneration halt nutzen, wenn man von einer Autobahn abfährt, an eine Ampel fährt etc, all so Sachen , kenne welche die bei ihrem Model S noch die ersten Beläge/Scheiben haben und 230 000> runter haben, wenn man Sportlich fährt stimme ich direkt zu, da geht der Vorteil verloren.


----------



## Flybarless (19. April 2018)

Der E Motor rekupiert ja auch beim starken Bremsen? Klar gibt es da eine Grenze weil
die Bremsleistung des Emotors muss ja auch irgendwo hin (Akku kann nur begrenzten 
Strom aufnehmen). 
Ich denke schon das bei gleicher Gesamtbremsleistung zwischen E Auto und Verbenner
das E Auto immer noch einen Verschleiß Vorteil hat.
Der Anteil an Bremsleistung des E Motors ist ja auch beim starken Bremsen immer noch
höher wie mit einem Verbrenner.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2018)

Ich so ein alter Motor mit ein bisschen Hubraum kann schon gewaltig bremsen.
Nur hat man mittlerweile stark auf das Segeln optimiert, auch mit so Tricks wie nicht mehr einspritzen aber die Drosselklappe auf halten.
Afaik sind aber aktuell weder diese Schaltungen noch allgemein das Schaltverhalten der Automatisiertej Getriebe darauf abgestimmt beim Druck auf die Bremse ebenfalls möglichst verzögernd zu wirken.

Das kommt zwar vielleicht nicht an so einen Dynamo ran, soo großen Abstand würde ich bei vergleichbarer HW-Ausnutzung aber garnicht sehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nicht langsam, normal trifft es eher. Es fährt halt nicht jeder wie ein gestörter durch die Gegend
> Und wie du in einem Blindtest zwischen einem unkomprimierten FLAC File und einer 320Kbit/s MP3 unterscheiden willst will ich ja mal sehen. Da beißen sich die Profis selbst mit absolutem High End Equipment die Zähne aus.
> Du kriegst das aber natürlich in Sekunden an deiner Audi Anlage heraus. Träume mal schön weiter...


Ich kann es dir gerne per PM erklären, wenn du es lernen willst. Nachteil ist dann halt das es dir sofort auffällt wenn irgendwo Musik in schlechter Qualität läuft. 



Flybarless schrieb:


> Der E Motor rekupiert ja auch beim starken Bremsen? Klar gibt es da eine Grenze weil
> die Bremsleistung des Emotors muss ja auch irgendwo hin (Akku kann nur begrenzten
> Strom aufnehmen).
> Ich denke schon das bei gleicher Gesamtbremsleistung zwischen E Auto und Verbenner
> ...


Nein, beim starken Bremsen wird bei Serienautos die Rekuperation abgeschaltet, damit sich die Fahrstabilität erhöht. Bei Rennwagen wird es dort auch genutzt, hat aber Nachteile was die Kontrollierbarkeit der Bremse angeht. Du hast ja keine Radmotoren, die du individuell bremsen kannst, sondern nur die ganze Achse.(beim Serienauto auch noch über ein offenes Diff) Das ist von der Bremsperformance in etwa wie eins der ersten ABS Systeme aus den 80ern.


----------



## Verminaard (19. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir gerne per PM erklären, wenn du es lernen willst. Nachteil ist dann halt das es dir sofort auffällt wenn irgendwo Musik in schlechter Qualität läuft.



Wieso erklaerst du es nicht hier damit alle profitieren koennen?
Immer diese rausgepickten Bevorzugungen.

Ich fuehl mich gerade unheimlich diskriminiert #metoo.


btw. brauch ich da spezielles Equip oder waer das von Vorteil? Spezielle Kabel fuer die Lautsprecher z.b.?


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2018)

Ganz wichtig: die Lautsprecherkabel müssen rechtsverdrillt sein, NICHT linksverdrillt! Das hört man!


----------



## Riverna (19. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht so gut an alten rostigen Japanern schrauben...  Liegt wohl an meinem Drang alles perfekt machen zu wollen.



Das ist doch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn einem das nötige Know-how fehlt ist es ein Zeichen von Stärke dies sich selber ein zu gestehen. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Checkheftgepflegt bei Audi, ohne eine Rostblase und in technisch 1a Zustand........



Das ist natürlich eine Kunst bei einem Auto das kaum älter als 1 Jahr alt ist... oder meinst du deinen ollen 8l? Versuch es gar nicht erst... ich kenne die Kisten und weiß genau wo die gammeln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso erklaerst du es nicht hier damit alle profitieren koennen?
> Immer diese rausgepickten Bevorzugungen.
> 
> Ich fuehl mich gerade unheimlich diskriminiert #metoo.
> ...



Weil das hier der Autothread ist?  Ein DT990+Soundkarte oder KHV reicht übrigens schon locker aus für 320k vs flac. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich eine Kunst bei einem Auto das  kaum älter als 1 Jahr alt ist... oder meinst du deinen ollen 8l? Versuch  es gar nicht erst... ich kenne die Kisten und weiß genau wo die  gammeln.


Der S3 ist nicht mal 1 Jahr alt aber ich meine den 8L. Da ist alles absolut top. Ich hatte mal eine Rostblase an der Kofferraumleiste. Hab dann direkt eine neue montiert.


----------



## Captn (19. April 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso erklaerst du es nicht hier damit alle profitieren koennen?
> Immer diese rausgepickten Bevorzugungen.
> 
> Ich fuehl mich gerade unheimlich diskriminiert #metoo.
> ...



Zwillingslitze mit 1m Durchmesser sollte das beste Klangerlebnis liefern.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. April 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon das man in Zukunft dank Elektroautos 200 000> mit ein und den selben Bremsscheiben/Belägen fahren kann.
> Spart man schon einiges



Kann ich bestätigen. Wenn man normal fährt (mit dem Verkehr mit schwimmt, keine sinnlosen Tempobolzereien auf der Ab wegen 4 Sekunden macht etc. ) dann hält das sehr lang. Mein Opel Ampera der nächste Woche weg geht hat noch den 1. Satz Scheiben und Beläge drauf. 60.000km, beides noch wie neu. Und ich hab auch nie Felgen waschen müssen, Bremsstaub kenn ich die letzten 4 Jahren nur noch aus der Werbung für teure Pflegemittel  Beim Tesla geh ich jetzt mal davon aus dass ich nach 150.000km eventuell mal Beläge machen muss und dann bei 200 oder 250.000 Scheiben. Im Winter braucht der minimal mehr Bremsleistung da das Akkuschutzprogramm nicht die vollen 80kW Reku-Leistung bei nem tiefgefrorenen Akku auf -15 Grad freigibt. Aber das wird sich alles zeigen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil das hier der Autothread ist?  Ein DT990+Soundkarte oder KHV reicht übrigens schon locker aus für 320k vs flac.



Du hast das doch angestoßen.

Danke fuer den Tipp.
Mit den DT880 meiner Frau hoer ich schon Unterschiede. FLAC ist eindeutig besser.
Aber mit meinen T70 hoeren sich selbst FLAC nicht besonders gut an. Gibts da nix besseres?


----------



## Captn (19. April 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Wenn man normal fährt (mit dem Verkehr mit schwimmt, keine sinnlosen Tempobolzereien auf der Ab wegen 4 Sekunden macht etc. ) dann hält das sehr lang. Mein Opel Ampera der nächste Woche weg geht hat noch den 1. Satz Scheiben und Beläge drauf. 60.000km, beides noch wie neu. Und ich hab auch nie Felgen waschen müssen, Bremsstaub kenn ich die letzten 4 Jahren nur noch aus der Werbung für teure Pflegemittel  Beim Tesla geh ich jetzt mal davon aus dass ich nach 150.000km eventuell mal Beläge machen muss und dann bei 200 oder 250.000 Scheiben. Im Winter braucht der minimal mehr Bremsleistung da das Akkuschutzprogramm nicht die vollen 80kW Reku-Leistung bei nem tiefgefrorenen Akku auf -15 Grad freigibt. Aber das wird sich alles zeigen.



Naja, mein 5er hatte laut Scheckheft auch erst mit 163.000 km den ersten Wechsel der Bremsscheiben an der Vorderachse . Das war aber auch ein reines Landstraßenfahrzeug. In der Stadt sieht das schon anders aus. Wenn ein E-Auto da nicht längere Intervalle erreicht, wäre ich enttäuscht. Vor Allem wenn man bedenkt, was für eine grottige Energiebilanz so ein Ding vor der ersten Fahrt hat.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. April 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Vor Allem wenn man bedenkt, was für eine grottige Energiebilanz so ein Ding vor der ersten Fahrt hat.



Kommt auf die Akkukapazität an. Denn ein moderner Verbrenner wird auch nicht aus Luft und Liebe hergestellt.


----------



## worco (20. April 2018)

Fährt hier eigentlich noch jemand zum Nürburgring 24h Rennen?
Oder ist am Sonntag beim Season-Opening der Motorworld Böblingen?


----------



## Zeiss (20. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Akkukapazität an. Denn ein moderner Verbrenner wird auch nicht aus Luft und Liebe hergestellt.



Ist natürlich richtig, nur in den Verbrenner werden wohl einpaar Gramm weniger seltene Erdmetalle verbaut wie im E-Auto. Von der Energiebilanz über die Lebenszeit will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

@Topic: Weißt einer, wie lange Varta Garantie auf Batterien gibt?


----------



## Riverna (20. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der S3 ist nicht mal 1 Jahr alt aber ich meine den 8L. Da ist alles absolut top. Ich hatte mal eine Rostblase an der Kofferraumleiste. Hab dann direkt eine neue montiert.



Glückwunsch muss der einzige in Deutschland sein...


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2018)

Als wenn er es zugeben würde.


----------



## P2063 (20. April 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Fährt hier eigentlich noch jemand zum Nürburgring 24h Rennen?



für die 24h nicht, aber überlege mir GT Masters am Ring anzuschauen, alternativ in Hockenheim


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Glückwunsch muss der einzige in Deutschland sein...


Das glaube ich nicht. Hier fahren noch etliche 8L rum, die nicht direkt auf dem Weg zum Schrottplatz sind. Robuste Autos. ...die vor Facelift waren kagge.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ist natürlich richtig, nur in den Verbrenner werden wohl einpaar Gramm weniger seltene Erdmetalle verbaut wie im E-Auto. Von der Energiebilanz über die Lebenszeit will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.



Soo viel ist da gar nicht drin  Selbst mein 100er Akku hat keine 10 kg Kobalt, von dem ja laut Qualitätsmedien Massen drin sein müssten. Und 95% von dem Zeugs wird wieder verwendet bzw. läuft weitere 20 Jahre als Hausakku  Und Platin etc. aus den Katalysatoren etc. ist ja auch alles andere als problemloser Stoff. Ein Glück nur dass wegen Erdöl keine Kriege geführt werden und Millionen von Flüchtlingen erzeugt. Das fliesst vollkommen CO2-Neutral aus der Tankstelle  Auch Tanker gehen nie kaputt, Pipelines sind immer dicht etc..

Aber auf der Stufe muss man da nicht diskutieren. Das braucht jede Menge Zeit um sich da einzuarbeiten. Hab selber dutzende Stunden damit verbracht und selbst dann muss man sehr gut gucken woher die Infos kommen etc. Beispielsweise wird da gern so ne schwedische Studie oft zitiert.. deren Datenbasis stammt von  1992 was die Akkupoduktion betrifft


----------



## Verminaard (21. April 2018)

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung fuer einen vernuenftigen Drehmomentschluessel zum Anziehen der Radmuttern nach einem Reifenwechsel?
Gerne auch ordentliche Stecknuesse oder was man sonst zu braucht.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. April 2018)

Ich hab mir einen von Lux-Tools im Obi geholt. 90 - 210NM, preislich auch im Rahmen, das reicht für den Privatgebrauch. Dazu nen Satz Stecknüsse mit Kunststoffumantelung damit die Felgen nedd verkratzen.

Dieser hier: LUX Drehmomentschlussel 40 Nm - 210 Nm Comfort kaufen bei OBI


----------



## Captn (21. April 2018)

Es ist mir nun endlich gelungen. Ich kann CDs im Auto abspielen . Nachdem ich heute von einem Mitglied aus dem 7-forum leider das falsche Magazin per Post bekommen habe, ist mir eingefallen, dass ich noch Sekundenkleber da habe. Also habe ich die beiden Hälften "fachmännisch' mit Hilfe eines Zahnstochers wieder zusammengesetzt und nach einigen Stunden das nun ganze Magazin mit CDs gefüllt und auf eine Testfahrt mitgenommen. Das Auto musste ohnehin mal in die Wäsche. Was mich aber viel eher beruhigt, ist die Tatsache, dass der Wechsler nach dem auseinander nehmen noch einwandfrei läuft .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. April 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Glückwunsch muss der einzige in Deutschland sein...


Dann war ich wohl auch der einzige in deutschland, dessen 3er golf (der war zum schluß irgendetwas zwischen 8 und 10 jahre alt) keinen rost hatte. Sowas soll halt auch vorkommen... 


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Soo viel ist da gar nicht drin  Selbst mein 100er Akku hat keine 10 kg Kobalt, von dem ja laut Qualitätsmedien Massen drin sein müssten.


Das kobalt ist ja nicht das problem. Lithium und aluminium werden beim e-auto der größte co2-verursacher sein. Und dann ist ja immer noch fraglich, wer das lithium aus der erde geholt hat. Ich tippe mal auf kinderhände.... Beim alu ist es dagegen klar mit was bei der herstellung zu rechnen ist und das die abwässer einfach ins meer gehen. (dein tesla besteht kaum zu 100% aus recycling-alu) Verbrenner haben ja wenigstens eine stahl-karosse...
Und bei automobil (vox) hatten sie es zuletzt mal grob überschlagen. Dein tesla muß, allerdings beim deutschen strommix, 100k km gelaufen sein, um  mit einem sparsamen diesel gleich zu ziehen. Hast du natürlich dein privates windrad hinterm haus stehen oder eine große fläche mit solar-paneelen zu gepflastert und erzeugst so den strom für dein auto, dann geht es freilich schneller. So ein paar dinger auf dem dach werden jedenfalls nicht viel bringen, außer du wohnst in einer turnhalle. 


> Ein Glück nur dass wegen Erdöl keine Kriege geführt werden und Millionen von Flüchtlingen erzeugt. Das fliesst vollkommen CO2-Neutral aus der Tankstelle  Auch Tanker gehen nie kaputt, Pipelines sind immer dicht etc..


Dein zusätzlich benötigter strom kommt doch mit sicherheit aus einem kernkraftwerk, oder wohnst du in schweden? Und hast du eigentlich in deinem keller schon eine ecke für den atommüll, der wegen dir anfällt, reserviert? Auf jeden fall solltest du dir dafür schon ein paar dicke blei-platten besorgen. Sonst vergiftest du deine umwelt auf jahr-millionen.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung fuer einen vernuenftigen Drehmomentschluessel zum Anziehen der Radmuttern nach einem Reifenwechsel?
> Gerne auch ordentliche Stecknuesse oder was man sonst zu braucht.


Ich habe einen von wera. Hab aber vor jahren, beim metallhändler in gera, nur etwas mehr als die hälfte des verlinkten angebotes bezahlt. (mit glaub ich 10% firmenrabatt)


----------



## moe (21. April 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung fuer einen vernuenftigen Drehmomentschluessel zum Anziehen der Radmuttern nach einem Reifenwechsel?
> Gerne auch ordentliche Stecknuesse oder was man sonst zu braucht.



Bin vor Jahren über nen Kumpel im Vertrieb mal günstig an einen KS Tools Ergotorque ran gekommen. Hatte dabei n besseres Gefühl als bei Baumarktware. Aber keine Ahnung, ob's da n Unterschied gibt. 🤔
Jedenfalls sind ne kleine Verlängerung und ne 17er, 19er und 21er Nuss dabei. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Skala (noch) stimmt.


----------



## Verminaard (21. April 2018)

Hab mir einen Proxxon bestellt: Proxxon Drehmomentschlussel MicroClick MC 200 1/2" (12.5 mm), praziser Schraubenschlussel mit Umschaltknarre, 40-200 Nm, mit Rechts- und Linksgang sowie Entriegelungsmechanismus, Art.-Nr. 23353: Amazon.de: Baumarkt samt passenden Steckschlüsseln.
Ist mir eingefallen das ich den von nem Kollegen schon mal in Verwendung hatte.
Reifen habe ich eingelagert, aber zum Nachziehen immer wieder einen ausm Betrieb oder von Kollegen organisiert.
Mit dem Wagen meiner Frau zusaetzlich ist mir das jetzt irgendwie zu bloed geworden.

Hatte einen von Hazet auch ins Auge gefasst. Kostet halt nur mal eben das Doppelte.

Danke trotzdem fuer die Antworten


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2018)

Nun ist er raus...

Auspuffanlage ist schon raus, nun kommt der Hitzeschutz vom Antriebsstrang runter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veröltes Getriebe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auspuffanlage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Getriebe raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Getriebe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Motor hängt am Hacken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgelassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leerer Motorraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. April 2018)

Ich war heute noch mit dem 35er auf einem Prüfstand. 
Ergebnis waren 459ps und 679Nm (begrenzt) nach EWG 
Diagramm und Video kann ich morgen nachreichen.


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann war ich wohl auch der einzige in deutschland, dessen 3er golf (der war zum schluß irgendetwas zwischen 8 und 10 jahre alt) keinen rost hatte. Sowas soll halt auch vorkommen...



Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, laut deiner Aussage war der Golf 8 bis 10 Jahre alt. Ein Audi A3 8L ist aber zwischen 15 und 22 Jahren alt. Generell gammelt der A3 an gewissen Stellen immer. Die Dachreling zum Beispiel wurde sogar eine Zeitlang von Audi auf Kulanz gemacht, genau so wie die Türfalz. Und wenn dies damals nicht in in der Kulanz Zeit gemacht wurde, gammelt da jeder A3. Gerade am Dach gammeln die Kisten doch ständig.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. April 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und bei automobil (vox) hatten sie es zuletzt mal grob überschlagen. Dein tesla muß, allerdings beim deutschen strommix, 100k km gelaufen sein, um  mit einem sparsamen diesel gleich zu ziehen. Hast du natürlich dein privates windrad hinterm haus stehen oder eine große fläche mit solar-paneelen zu gepflastert und erzeugst so den strom für dein auto, dann geht es freilich schneller. So ein paar dinger auf dem dach werden jedenfalls nicht viel bringen, außer du wohnst in einer turnhalle.
> 
> Dein zusätzlich benötigter strom kommt doch mit sicherheit aus einem kernkraftwerk, oder wohnst du in schweden? Und hast du eigentlich in deinem keller schon eine ecke für den atommüll, der wegen dir anfällt, reserviert? Auf jeden fall solltest du dir dafür schon ein paar dicke blei-platten besorgen. Sonst vergiftest du deine umwelt auf jahr-millionen.



Aktuell kommt der Strom vom Dach.. PV. Da wir eh nix bekommen (gibt keine Förderung hier bei uns) ist das der beste Weg. lade konstant mit 8kW . In der Firma kommt der Strom ebenfalls von der PV am Firmendach  Damit sind 90% abgedeckt 
Und japs, Strom kommt nachts bei uns heir vom 25km entfernten Kernkraftwerk. Da hab ich auch nix dagegen. Auch die Lagerproblematik (die wegen dämlicher Volksabstimmungen bei uns deutlich extremer ist weil 90% der Bürger nur Wissen auf Blick/Bild-Niveau haben) ist mri bewusst. Im Zwischenlager ist aber der grössere Teil der derzeit gelagert wird aus medizinischer Quelle... ich würde daher für alle Atomgegner wegen dem Müll auch ein Verbot von sämtlichen radiologischen Behandlungen wünschen. Ansonsten is es eher ne Alibisache.. Strom bloss nicht aus Atomkraft, Röntgenbilder etc. auf jeden Fall. Da will ja niemand verzichten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Empfehlung fuer einen vernuenftigen Drehmomentschluessel zum Anziehen der Radmuttern nach einem Reifenwechsel?
> Gerne auch ordentliche Stecknuesse oder was man sonst zu braucht.



HAZET Drehmoment-Schlussel (12,5 mm (1/2 Zoll) Vierkantantrieb, 40-200 Nm, feine Skaleneinteilung, +- 4% Genauigkeit in Betatigungsrichtung) 5122-2CT: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Projahn 1/2 Zoll Extra Tiefe Schlag Stecknuss fur Alufelgen 17 mm 382117: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Hast du locker 20 Jahre freude mit. Bei uns in der Werkstatt halten die Dinger ewig und bestehen jedes Jahr den Eichtest.


----------



## Zoon (22. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Hier fahren noch etliche 8L rum, die nicht direkt auf dem Weg zum Schrottplatz sind. Robuste Autos. ...die vor Facelift waren kagge.



A3 8l sind mittlerweile rarer geworden, aber alles was ich an Golf 4 sehe schaut ncoh richtig gut aus, wenn da was rostet aufgrund von Unfallschaden oder der Besitzer hat irgndwo dran rumgemurkst ... innenraumtechnisch eher kritisch da VW da grade diese Softlack Problemphase hatte..



Riverna schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, laut deiner Aussage  war der Golf 8 bis 10 Jahre alt. Ein Audi A3 8L ist aber zwischen 15  und 22 Jahren alt. Generell gammelt der A3 an gewissen Stellen immer.  Die Dachreling zum Beispiel wurde sogar eine Zeitlang von Audi auf  Kulanz gemacht, genau so wie die Türfalz. Und wenn dies damals nicht in  in der Kulanz Zeit gemacht wurde, gammelt da jeder A3. Gerade am Dach  gammeln die Kisten doch ständig.



könnte einer der wenigen letzten Golf 3 sein, wo die Produktion des  A3 8L schon anlief und kurz später auch der Golf 4 rauskam. Ansonsten  kann ich es mir nicht erklären wie ein A3 8L älter sein kann als ein  Golf 3


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2018)

Also mein 8L ist ein Facelift von 2002 und somit 16 Jahre alt. Hab ich grade gestern Sommerreifen draufgemacht. Er hat die Hankook vom S3 bekommen, die ich da nur nen halbes Jahr drauf gefahren habe. 
Der S3 hat jetzt neue BBS Felgen mit Sportcontact 5 AO1. Göttlich dieser Reifen.  Ist den Mehrpreis zum normalen und zum MO Reifen auf jeden Fall wert. Mischung ist sehr weich und das Profil komplett anders. Richtig bissig, fast wie ein Semi.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. April 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aktuell kommt der Strom vom Dach.. PV. Da wir eh nix bekommen (gibt keine Förderung hier bei uns) ist das der beste Weg. lade konstant mit 8kW . In der Firma kommt der Strom ebenfalls von der PV am Firmendach  Damit sind 90% abgedeckt


Also 8KW, selbst wenn die ausschließlich zum laden genutzt würden, bringen bei einem 100KWh akku aber nicht soooo viel. Und die PV in der firma lädt ja auch nicht ausschließlich dein auto. Von daher ist schlecht feststellbar wie hoch der anteil an regenerativer energie bei dir ist. (daheim lädst du sicherlich auch nur nachts)


> Ansonsten is es eher ne Alibisache.. Strom bloss nicht aus Atomkraft, Röntgenbilder etc. auf jeden Fall. Da will ja niemand verzichten.


Auf röntgen könnte man evt. verzichten. Gibt ja mittlerweile noch mehr verfahren, die aber allesamt teurer sein dürften.


Riverna schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, laut deiner Aussage war der Golf 8 bis 10 Jahre alt.


Der wäre auch noch weitere 10 jahre gelaufen ohne groß zu rosten. 
Allerdings rosten bei mir die autos kaum. Keine ahnung warum...  (dreck konserviert wahrscheinlich doch )


Zoon schrieb:


> könnte einer der wenigen letzten Golf 3 sein, wo die Produktion des  A3 8L schon anlief und kurz später auch der Golf 4 rauskam. Ansonsten  kann ich es mir nicht erklären wie ein A3 8L älter sein kann als ein  Golf 3


Keine ahnung was andere mit ihrem gemacht haben, aber meinen hatte ich nach dieser zeit mit um die 186k km zu klump gefahren. (unbeabsichtigter weise) Hab mich gedreht und mit allen 4 ecken leicht die leitplanke touchiert-> karosse verzogen-> wirtschaftlicher totalschaden. Danach mußte ich für eine weile den kadett meines vaters fahren. (der war auch rostfrei, da garagen-auto und nicht so viel gefahren) Seitdem bleiben meine kisten heile.


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2018)

Es kommt halt immer auf die Pflege an... mein Lexus hatte auch ordentlich Rost und hab ihn damals kurz nach dem Kauf auch Tagelang entrostet und geschweißt. Mir persönlich ist das auch egal, so weiß ich das er zumindestens an diesen Stellen nicht mehr gammelt. Wobei die meisten Japanischen Fahrzeuge einfach irgendwann anfangen zu gammeln, wenn man sie nicht richtig konserviert. Beim Lexus kam es halt dann schon zu spät und er musste erst aufgearbeitet werden. 

Hab mir heute mal was schönes für den Subaru bestellt. Bride Low Max Sportsitze und 3" Takata Gurte in schwarz. Im Winter kommt dann kein Käfig von Cusco oder Pleie rein, sowie das andere Lenkrad.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. April 2018)

Hier noch das Video von den beiden Prüfstandsläufen : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHlhUGRsg70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (24. April 2018)

Stolze Leistung, ist sicherlich mit der Wasser/Methanoleinspritzung?


Habt ihr mitbekommen was mit den Preise für r134a passiert ist? Das ist ja echt am explodieren. Nächste Woche bekommt meiner einen Klimaservice... bevor es nicht mehr bezahlbar ist. Hat er eh nötig nach 10 Jahren ohne Service.


----------



## Captn (24. April 2018)

Hält der Typ sich da wirklich die Ohren zu? 

@dsdenni

Joa, das wird halt teurer, weil es umweltschädlich ist und nach EG Verordnung XYZ müssen sowohl die Klimamittelindustrie als auch die Importeure solche Gase, die ein hohes Treibhauspotenzial besitzen, reduzieren. Mit anderen Worten das Zeug wird knapper, weil es nur noch in bestimmten Mengen eingeführt und produziert werden darf und somit steigt dank bestehender Nachfrage der Preis. Fragt sich nur, wie man insbesondere bei älteren Fahrzeugen zukünftig Alternativen nutzen will . Ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass durch EU-Verordnungen etwas teurer wird. Ist doch das gleiche wie mit den Hirnis, die nach einer Plastiksteuer fragen. Gerade weil wir in Deutschland so viel ins Meer werfen. Über manche Dinge mag man sich gar nicht mehr aufregen...


----------



## dsdenni (25. April 2018)

Das hatte ich bereits rausgefunden. Das tolle daran ist ja das man theoretisch sowie auch praktisch sich wohl r1234yf einfüllen könnte, es aber aufgrund der Typgenehmigung des Autos nicht legal wäre.


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2018)

Ist doch scheissegal, füllt das Zeug ein und gut ist...


----------



## Captn (25. April 2018)

Stimmt, kontrollieren kann bzw. letztendlich machen tut das eh keiner. Ist doch das gleiche bei Scheinwerfern. Du bekommst bei vielen Prüfern eine bestandene HU mit komplett zerschossenen Scheinwerfergläsern, aber wehe du schleifst das runter und überziehst sie anschließend mit neuem Klarlack . Solange man da keine Läufer reinhaut sieht das auch keiner.


----------



## dsdenni (25. April 2018)

Das stimmt natürlich, nur muss die Werkstatt da mitmachen. Die Anschlüsse vom Klimaservicegerät ist natürlich auch wieder minimal anders


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2018)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Das hatte ich bereits rausgefunden. Das tolle daran ist ja das man theoretisch sowie auch praktisch sich wohl r1234yf einfüllen könnte, es aber aufgrund der Typgenehmigung des Autos nicht legal wäre.


Dann must du erstmal eine Werkstatt finden, die sich freiwillig das Klimagerät mit falschem Kältemittel verunreinigt. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man das Klimagerät zuerst modden muss, weil es das sonst wegen der internen Gasanalyse gar nicht macht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. April 2018)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Stolze Leistung, ist sicherlich mit der Wasser/Methanoleinspritzung?




Wasser/Ethanol, ja. Aber die ist nur zum Kühlen der Ansaugluft drin. Hauptaugenmerk war da nicht die Leistungssteigerung.
Auf dem Prüfstand war es auch "nur" die  normale Map mit weniger Ladedruck, da bräuchte ich die Wasser/Ethanoleinspritzung normal gar nicht.



Captn schrieb:


> Hält der Typ sich da wirklich die Ohren zu?



Zu recht, leise ist der mit offenen Klappen nun nicht gerade 
Zwischen Turbos und Endrohren befinden sich bei offenen Klappen nur je ein Kat pro Abgasstrang, Rest ist straightpipe.


----------



## dsdenni (25. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann must du erstmal eine Werkstatt finden, die sich freiwillig das Klimagerät mit falschem Kältemittel verunreinigt. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man das Klimagerät zuerst modden muss, weil es das sonst wegen der internen Gasanalyse gar nicht macht.



Ist also keine Option.

@Mr-C King: Verhindert man damit nicht auch das Verkoken der Einlassventile?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. April 2018)

Ja, die Verkokungen kann man damit ziemlich effektiv verhindern.


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2018)

Man kann auch einfach einen Ölabschneider installieren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. April 2018)

Nein, funktioniert nicht. 
Der N54 besitzt zwei KGE Systeme. 

-Variante 1 geht bei vorhandenem Ladedruck vor den hinteren Lader (die Dämpfe fange ich ab, da kommt nix in den Motor)

-Variante 2 geht im Kopf bei keinem Ladedruck direkt vor die beiden Einlassventile. 
  Bei der KGE kann man nix machen (Loch der KGE siehe Bild: http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160627/6d7f46e208780960b5bf7e0562987cc4.jpg)


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2018)

Einfach zuschweißen und nacharbieten.


----------



## Zeiss (25. April 2018)

Mahlzeit.

ich brauche einen neuen Kühler, meiner hat den Ausbau nicht überlebt 

Behr ist nicht lieferbar, zur Auswahl stehen sonst:


Nissens
Dasis
AVA
Thermotec
Valeo
NRF
Denso
Ich kenne nur Denso und Valeo, beides Top-Hersteller. AVA ist bei Daparto als Premium gelistet.

Kann einer was empfehlen von diesen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2018)

Nen Nissan Kühler.  Wie wär es mit einem BMW Kühler?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2018)

Nissens baut gute, hochwertige Kühler, Valeo sowieso und Denso wird auch gut sein.
Rest sagt mir jetzt nix.


----------



## ForceOne (26. April 2018)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Sonax mattem Cockpitpfleger gemacht? 

Meine Armatur spiegelt sich doch ziemlich stark bei Sonneneinstrahlung in der Scheibe, richtige Erfahrungsberichte zum matten Pflegespray hab ich nicht lesen können.


----------



## Zeiss (26. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nissens baut gute, hochwertige Kühler, Valeo sowieso und Denso wird auch gut sein.
> Rest sagt mir jetzt nix.




Ich schwanke zwischen Nissens und Denso. Preislich liegen sie bei +- 10€. 
AVA soll ein deutscher Hersteller sein, der auch ziemlich gut ist und zu der Haugg Gruppe gehört. 
Vom Rest habe ich nie etwas gehört.


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Auf dem Prüfstand war es auch "nur" die  normale Map mit weniger Ladedruck, da bräuchte ich die Wasser/Ethanoleinspritzung normal gar nicht.



Wieso fährt man mit einer "LowBoost" Map auf einen Prüfstandslauf?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2018)

Weil sonst irgendwas explodiert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. April 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wieso fährt man mit einer "LowBoost" Map auf einen Prüfstandslauf?



Low Boost ist die nicht. Die gemessene Map fährt 16,5psi auf 13,5psi abfallend und meine andere Map 21psi auf 16,5psi abfallend.
Ist eine normale OTS Map, wo mehrere meiner Bekannten angefragt haben, ob ich die Map mal messen lassen kann.
Deshalb hab ich die andere Map nicht gemessen, und weil ich im Tank eh noch E40 drin hatte.
Und für 35€ Prüfstandskosten kann man das mal machen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil sonst irgendwas explodiert.



Davon bin ich leistungsmäßig noch sehr weit entfernt 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischen Nissens und Denso. Preislich liegen sie bei +- 10€.



Ich persönlich würde zum Nissens greifen.


----------



## Zeiss (26. April 2018)

Irgendjemand hat mal bei uns im Club gemeint, dass die Stutzen bei den Nissens-Kühler nicht geriffelt sind, sondern glatt... Original ist geriffelt.


----------



## Riverna (27. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Low Boost ist die nicht. Die gemessene Map fährt 16,5psi auf 13,5psi abfallend und meine andere Map 21psi auf 16,5psi abfallend.
> Ist eine normale OTS Map, wo mehrere meiner Bekannten angefragt haben, ob ich die Map mal messen lassen kann.
> Deshalb hab ich die andere Map nicht gemessen, und weil ich im Tank eh noch E40 drin hatte.
> Und für 35€ Prüfstandskosten kann man das mal machen.



Gut das ergibt natürlich Sinn. Dachte du wolltest die Map für dich messen lassen, da wäre es natürlich komisch gewesen die kleine Map zu fahren. 
Schade das es kein E85 mehr an den normalen Tankstellen gibt, da konnte man je nach Mapper nochmal ordentlich Leistungsgewinn raus holen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2018)

Ich kauf mir immer 30L(3x10L) E100 über EBay und mische das dann mit Ultimate102.
Fahre das Auto nur max. 6tkm pro Jahr, da geht das ohne dass es nervt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hat mal bei uns im Club gemeint, dass die Stutzen bei den Nissens-Kühler nicht geriffelt sind, sondern glatt... Original ist geriffelt.



Wo der KW-Schlauch drauf kommt oder wo ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir immer 30L(3x10L) E100 über EBay und mische das dann mit Ultimate102.
> Fahre das Auto nur max. 6tkm pro Jahr, da geht das ohne dass es nervt.


Wie mischt du das denn? Ich hoffe nicht im Eimer mit einem Quirl und Bohrmaschine.  Mit einem geteilten Tank kann man das ja nicht einfach reinkippen.


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo der KW-Schlauch drauf kommt oder wo ?


Ja, genau, der Zulauf und Rücklauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit einem geteilten Tank kann man das ja nicht einfach reinkippen.



Doch, Rest macht die Spritpumpe.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der Zulauf und Rücklauf.



Die haben aber trotzdem noch eine Wulst am Ende, nehme ich mal an ?
Dann wird das auch so halten, da müssten sonst  ja schon die Schellen aufgeben.


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2018)

Ja, an der Kante ist eine Wulst, sieht zumindest auf den Bilder so aus.

EDIT: Sieht so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch, Rest macht die Spritpumpe.



Dann musst du nach dem tanken aber erstmal ne ganze Weile langsam fahren. So schnell vermischt sich das über die Saugstahlpumpe nämlich nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. April 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, an der Kante ist eine Wulst, sieht zumindest auf den Bilder so aus.
> 
> EDIT: Sieht so aus:
> 
> ...



Dann wird das auch so locker halten.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann musst du nach dem tanken aber erstmal ne ganze Weile langsam fahren. So schnell vermischt sich das über die Saugstahlpumpe nämlich nicht.



Nee, das funktioniert auch so.
Merke da gar nix von, das mischt schon gut genug durch.
Die Trims der Einspritzung laufen zumindest nicht weit weg.
Und wenn doch, regelt er halt nach (glaub das MSD81 regelt bis +-30% nach).


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2018)

Welche Einmalhandschuhe sind zum Schrauben am Motor empfehlenswert? Ideen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. April 2018)

Also wenn ich welche brauche, nehme ich die billigen ausm Discounter, reicht mir völlig, 90% mache ich aber lieber ohne Handschuhe.


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2018)

Ich mag auch keine Handschuhe beim Schrauben, aber danach sehen die Hände wie Schwein aus. Und da ist man schön tief im Öl, muss nicht sein.


----------



## JoM79 (29. April 2018)

Kauf dir nen paar Nitrilhandschuhe und fertig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2018)

Ich nutze da lieber das hier: Deb Stoko Hautschutzsalbe 100ml Travabon(R) classic cream 20854 1St., A016 | voelkner - direkt gunstiger
Das Zeug ist klasse


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen paar Nitrilhandschuhe und fertig.



Gerade erledigt


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2018)

Einmalhandschuhe sind das schlimmste zum schrauben. 

Asatex CONDOR-T 9 Feinstrickhandschuh 9, Rot/Braun, Grosse 9: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Die hier habe ich immer auf der Arbeit. Halten gut 1-2 Monate bei täglicher Benutzung.


----------



## JoM79 (30. April 2018)

Dann benutzt du die aber nicht viel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. April 2018)

Doch ich habe die immer an. Die sind nur extrem stabil. Wir hatten in der Firma schon ne Menge verschiedene und teilweise haben die nur ne Woche gehalten. Diese sind mit Abstand die stabilsten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2018)

Ist halt auch von der einzelnen Aufgabe abhängig.


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2018)

Es gibt eben auch massive Qualitätsunterschiede bei diesen Handschuhen. Die Handschuhe meines Arbeitgebers halten bei meiner Nutzung auch etwa 2 Monate, bevor sich die Beschichtung an den Fingerkuppen auflöst. Ähnliche Handschuhe, die ich von einer Werkstatt erhalte, bleiben knapp 1 Jahr für mich nutzbar - ein meilenweiter Unterschied. Am Wochenende kommen sie mit in die Wäsche und dann gehen sie wieder für die nächste Woche.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2018)

Meine halten 1-2 Wochen, je nach Nutzung.
Meist sind sie halt komplett öldurchtränkt.
KORSAR Kori-Cut Pro Schnittschutzhandschuh | Industriehandel.de


----------



## Offset (1. Mai 2018)

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit klebbaren Achsmanschetten? 

Bei mir wurden erst kürzlich die Radlager gewechselt und die haben es verschlafen die Manschette auch gleich zu tauschen. Hab aber auch eher weniger Lust und Geld jetzt schon wieder in die Werkstatt zu fahren.

Wenn das funktioniert wäre das eigentlich eine vertretbare Lösung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2018)

Das ist ziemlicher Pfusch. Wenn das Gelenk einmal trocken gelaufen ist, kann man es sowieso tauschen.


----------



## Offset (2. Mai 2018)

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn mal etwas einfach gewesen wäre. Zeit zum selber machen hab ich auch nicht.
Gefühlt geht mein ganzes Ausbildungsgehalt fürs Auto drauf .


----------



## JoM79 (2. Mai 2018)

Klingt so als hättest du das falsche Auto gekauft.


----------



## Offset (2. Mai 2018)

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, allerdings waren es bisher auch immer nur Verschleißteile die bei einem 9 Jahre alten Auto nichts besonderes sind. Die Teile selbst kosten auch nicht viel, aber Arbeitsstunden sind halt (verständlicherweise) teuer.
Werkzeug zum schrauben und etwas Erfahrung hätte ich, allerdings bin ich auf das Auto angewiesen und trau mich deshalb nicht so richtig.


----------



## Klutten (2. Mai 2018)

Von Achsmanschetten würde ich als Laie die Finger lassen. Je nach  Fahrzeug kann man sich beim Ausbau der Wellen ganz schön die Karten  legen, wenn man kein Spreizwerkzeug für die neuen Manschetten hat um diese so über das Gelenk zu bekommen. Ich habe schon oft genug Mechaniker fluchen hören, wenn mal wieder was schief gelaufen ist. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Zentralmutter mit großem Drehmoment angezogen wird, welches mit Standard Drehmomentschlüsseln meist nicht aufgebracht werden kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Mai 2018)

So ca. 200nm + 90°, dann sprengt es die Nuss und man klatscht mit der Schnauze in den Kotflügel.  Dann noch das yummi yummi schwarze Fett, was man hinterher überall am Körper und am Werkzeug hat. Ich HASSE Achsmanschetten.  Zum Glück muss ich die Wellen meistens nur aus- und einbauen.


----------



## Offset (2. Mai 2018)

Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich mehrere bis 350nM und Angst vor Dreck auch nicht, das wäre nicht das Problem.

Großartig rumfahren sollte man vermutlich nicht mehr oder?


----------



## Riverna (2. Mai 2018)

Am Wochenende war ich auf einem Tuning Treffen in Frankreich. Hat unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht, mir wurden ein paar echt gute Bilder zugeschickt. Es gab auch einen Carporn von meinem Subaru, aber soweit ich weiß kann man die Videos aus Facebook nicht runterladen. Gestern bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen wieder auf der Nordschleife zu fahren... Fazit der Lexus taugt dafür nicht wirklich. War zwar schneller als gedacht, aber die Karre ist doch eher zum gemütlichen fahren gedacht.


----------



## Zoon (3. Mai 2018)

Sieht geil aus der Subaru mal was anderes als der Gold / Blau Standard.

für FB Videos gibts doch diverse Download tools über Browser oder extra Programm schonmal eins probiert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2018)

Frage doch einfach den Uploader, Facebook komprimiert das Video eh stark.


----------



## ludscha (4. Mai 2018)

Ich stell mal ein Foto meiner Möhre rein, aber Zerfleischt mich nicht gleich 

@ Riverna , geile Hütte dein Subaru


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. Mai 2018)

Na, ist doch fesch 

Ich habe letztes Wochenende im Mini Countryman gesessen, meine Güte war da viel Platz drin für das kleine Auto...

Ebenfalls den Tag im neuen A7 gesessen, gefühlt war da innen nicht so viel Platz, dafür dass so nen Schiff ist. Trotzdem bleibt der A7 mein momentaner Favorit


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Mai 2018)

Nettes Teil  Auch die Felgen sind sehr schick  

Hatte ich auch mal vor rund 10 Jahren. Dann waren 2 kaputt und OZ sagte: "In der Grösse haben wir keine mehr, aber sie können gern einen anderen Felgentyp bei uns kaufen" ... das waren dann die letzten OZ die ich gekauft hatte...


----------



## ludscha (4. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich die Felgen schrotten würde, wüsste ich nicht mal, was dann drauf käme.  

Aber wahrscheinlich wieder 17Zoll mit 42er ET, damit hab ich die Besten erfahrungen gemacht, mit 18 Zoll fehlt mir etwas die Agilität in den Kurven.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal vor rund 10 Jahren. Dann waren 2 kaputt und OZ sagte: "In der Grösse haben wir keine mehr, aber sie können gern einen anderen Felgentyp bei uns kaufen" ... das waren dann die letzten OZ die ich gekauft hatte...


Ja, das ist immer ein Problem bei Zubehörfelgen. Teilweise kann man auch nur ganze Sätze kaufen. Originalfelgen sind zwar extrem überteuert, allerdings kann man da nach 15 Jahren auch noch eine einzelne neue Felge kaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2018)

Versuch das mal bei Audi.
Nach 10 Jahren kriegst du im Prinzip nur noch Verschleißteile.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2018)

Für meinen A3 hab ich bis jetzt quasi alles bekommen. Immer max. 1 Tag Lieferzeit. Und der hat schon eine Menge Teile bekommen...
Der A4 von Vaddern ist auch schon älter als 10 Jahre und da gabs auch noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Mai 2018)

Hab auch ne Felge geschrottet (Schlagloch -> Felge von innen verzogen). Bekomme nirgends eine Ersatzfelge. 
Da ich eh vor habe nächstes Jahr meinen A3 zu verkaufen, fahre ich jetzt eben mit den Standardalus auf Winterreifen rum. Doof gelaufen :/


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für meinen A3 hab ich bis jetzt quasi alles bekommen. Immer max. 1 Tag Lieferzeit. Und der hat schon eine Menge Teile bekommen...
> Der A4 von Vaddern ist auch schon älter als 10 Jahre und da gabs auch noch nie Probleme.


Was für Teile denn?
Als ich damals ne neue Heckscheibe für meinen Audi 90 brauchte, gab es in ganz Europa keine neue zu kaufen.
Auch bei anderen Teilen ausserhalb der Verschleissteile war das so.
Auch hat mir das jeder bestätigt, der nen älteren Audi fährt.
Naja, fast alle.
Du willst ja wie immer die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Mai 2018)

Klimakompressor, Getriebe, Zahnriemenkit, Griffleiste Heckklappe, Antennenfuß/Stab, Sensoren am Motor, Fahrwerksteile, Schläuche für Motorentlüftung, Massekabel Batterie, Frontscheibe, Stoßstange, Schrauben für alles mögliche, Motordichtungen, Kühlmittelauslaufstutzen, Zündspule, Bordnetzsteuergerät, Ladeluftkühler, Rückleuchte, Fensterheber Repsatz...

Da sind auch ein paar Sachen bei von einem 8P, den ein Kumpel fährt. Der ist auch von 2005. Alles ohne Probleme bekommen zu einem fairen Preis.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Wochenende im Mini Countryman gesessen, meine Güte war da viel Platz drin für das kleine Auto...


Kleines Auto? Das Emblem des neuen Countryman ist gefühlt schon breiter als ein echter Mini.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klimakompressor, Getriebe, Zahnriemenkit, Griffleiste Heckklappe, Antennenfuß/Stab, Sensoren am Motor, Fahrwerksteile, Schläuche für Motorentlüftung, Massekabel Batterie, Frontscheibe, Stoßstange, Schrauben für alles mögliche, Motordichtungen, Kühlmittelauslaufstutzen, Zündspule, Bordnetzsteuergerät, Ladeluftkühler, Rückleuchte, Fensterheber Repsatz...
> 
> Da sind auch ein paar Sachen bei von einem 8P, den ein Kumpel fährt. Der ist auch von 2005. Alles ohne Probleme bekommen zu einem fairen Preis.


Wow, geht ganz schön viel kaputt an den neuen Audis.
Scheint wohl so, dass alles was nicht ein A vorne stehen hat, stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.


----------



## ludscha (5. Mai 2018)

> Kleines Auto? Das Emblem des neuen Countryman ist gefühlt schon breiter als ein echter Mini.



Wenn ich es mit meinem R56 vergleiche, ein gefühlter halber Meter. 

Von den F56 Modellen gefällt mir nur der Hatch, der Clubbi und Country sind fürn Mini viel zu breit, sieht einfach bähh aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2018)

Generell sehen die großen Varianten bäh aus und passen gar nicht zum Image Mini. 
Allein der Name führt es  ad absurdum, ein Mini sollte auch Mini sein. Aber ich kann mich mit der Marke eh nicht identifizieren, ist mir gerade von Innen "zu gewagt" 

Aber deiner macht sicher Spaß, einmal damit fahren würde ich ja auch gern


----------



## Zeiss (5. Mai 2018)

Cooler Mini. Ich finde sie echt fetzig, auch wenn ich mir keinen kaufen würde. Ich es ein JW?

@OZ-Felgen: Mein Kumpel hat OZ/Hamann PG1, sind eine dreiteilige Felgen. Letztes Jahr hat er ein neues Innenbett gebraucht, ein Anruf bei OZ, die Breite durchgegeben und einpaar Tage später hatte er Ersatz bekommen. Sterne wären auch noch verfügbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, geht ganz schön viel kaputt an den neuen Audis.
> Scheint wohl so, dass alles was nicht ein A vorne stehen hat, stiefmütterlich behandelt wird.


Naja sind halt Teile für 3 Autos, die regelmäßig Rennstrecke bekommen. Der Ladeluftkühler vom 8P ist z.B. kaputt gegangen bei einer leicht frontlastigen Landung.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Mai 2018)

Das sind aber alles Teile die Audi auch in VW, Seat, Skoda etc. genau gleich verbaut. Und viele davon bleiben über Jahrzehnte drin weil man da nix neu erfindet...  Versuch mal bei Audi Teile die nur ein einziges Modell in einem Modelljahr hatte nach 12 Jahren zu bekommen...


----------



## Zeiss (5. Mai 2018)

Vor allem Elektrik, Kompressoren, Zahnriemen und den ganzen Rotz Audi nicht selbst herstellt sondern nur zukauft...

@Topic: Gestern kam er auf den Motorständer: klick mich

Die Woche dann sauber machen und dann zerlegen


----------



## ludscha (5. Mai 2018)

> Aber deiner macht sicher Spaß, einmal damit fahren würde ich ja auch gern



Ja, zaubert mir immer ein Lächeln ins Gesicht nach dem aussteigen. 

Manch Einer/Eine würde gerne ne Spritztour mit Ihm machen, aber ich geb Ihn grundsätzlich nicht aus der Hand, hab zuviel Angst das er geschrottet wird, aufgrund der Leistung.

 Und außerdem braucht er erstmal neue Socken, die er am Dienstag bekommen wird, da die alten durch sind von der Kurvenhatz. 




> Ich es ein JW?



Jep JCW, reicht mir Leistungstechnisch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auch kein Mini-Fan aber das Fahrgefühl des One ist schon nett und ziemlich direkt.

Spaß machen die, sind mir aber zu unpraktisch und als Hobbyauto nicht mein Interessengebiet


----------



## ludscha (6. Mai 2018)

> Spaß machen die, sind mir aber zu unpraktisch und als Hobbyauto nicht mein Interessengebiet



Wäre ja schlimm wenn jeder die gleichen Interessen hätte, wo wäre dann die Vielfalt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2018)

wohl wahr, wohl wahr.

ich hab gestern nen größeren Schritt Richtung Nutzbarkeit meiner 2. Garage gemacht (die ist noch immer voll). Aber vielleicht könnte ich dann demnächst meinen fast-Oldtimer mal wieder anfangen schrittweise Fit zu machen.
Erster Step wäre wahrscheinlich recht simpel; Kraftstofffilter tauschen, Sprit ablassen und neuen rein, und ggf. die Einspritzdüsen noch mal reinigen. Und etwa 1 Jahr bis H ist ja auch nicht mehr lang hin


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2018)

Was ist es für ein Oldie?

Meinst Du Einspritzdüsen oder Einspritzventile? 

EDIT: Das geht echt auf den Sack, dass man die Bilder nicht direkt einbinden kann.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Mai 2018)

Kann man doch.
Grafik einfügen und dann hochladen oder URL auswählen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (6. Mai 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kleines Auto? Das Emblem des neuen Countryman ist gefühlt schon breiter als ein echter Mini.



Naja, das Raumgefühl war größer als in meinem Focus.

Mein Vater hatte im Mini Cabrio gesessen und fand das vom Platz auch klasse. Und das, wo wir wahrlich keine Gazellen sind...


----------



## keinnick (6. Mai 2018)

Er meinte damit wohl eher, dass der aktuelle Mini Countryman kein wirklich "kleines" Auto mehr ist.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann man doch.
> Grafik einfügen und dann hochladen oder URL auswählen.



Ich meine sowas wie "hotlink", ein Bild von einer "fremden" Seite mit den IMG-Tags


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (6. Mai 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Er meinte damit wohl eher, dass der aktuelle Mini Countryman kein wirklich "kleines" Auto mehr ist.



Naja, gefühlt nicht größer als nen normaler Mini 5-türer

Selbst nen Polo ist heuzutage ja nicht mehr klein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich meine sowas wie "hotlink", ein Bild von einer "fremden" Seite mit den IMG-Tags



Das ist eigentlich gut so. 
Guck dir andere Foren an, nach ein paar Monaten sind die Links down. Da sieht man dann nur noch olle Platzhalter-Thumbs. 
Erst Recht nervig wenn von lahmen Hostern wie Imagehack und co. eingebunden worden ist. 
Hier hat man dadurch zwar minimal mehr Aufwand, dafür bleiben die Bilder auch nach Jahren erhalten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was ist es für ein Oldie?
> 
> Meinst Du Einspritzdüsen oder Einspritzventile?
> 
> ...


Der W201, der seit Jahren steht.

Ich denke die Düsen dürften auch verharzt sein, ...
Muss ich mir ansehen.
Danach muss die Bremse umgebaut werden, die war eh platt, neue Reifen in 215/40/17, ...


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich gut so.
> Guck dir andere Foren an, nach ein paar Monaten sind die Links down. Da sieht man dann nur noch olle Platzhalter-Thumbs.
> Erst Recht nervig wenn von lahmen Hostern wie Imagehack und co. eingebunden worden ist.
> Hier hat man dadurch zwar minimal mehr Aufwand, dafür bleiben die Bilder auch nach Jahren erhalten.



Naja, wenn es eine private Homepage ist, sieht es schon anders aus. Andererseits ist es gerade in diesem Thread ist es völlig Banane, ob in 1-2 Monaten die Links ins Leere führen, denn, es wird keiner lesen/sehen...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der W201, der seit Jahren steht.
> 
> Ich denke die Düsen dürften auch verharzt sein, ...
> Muss ich mir ansehen.
> Danach muss die Bremse umgebaut werden, die war eh platt, neue Reifen in 215/40/17, ...



Ach, ein 190er  Mit der "guten" KE-Jetronic?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es eine private Homepage ist, sieht es schon anders aus. Andererseits ist es gerade in diesem Thread ist es völlig Banane, ob in 1-2 Monaten die Links ins Leere führen, denn, es wird keiner lesen/sehen...



Tja wäre schön wenn das per Thread steuerbar wäre. Anderseits werden hier selten Fotos gepostet, da kann man sich ruhig mal die Mühe machen es hier hochzuladen. So oder so, es ist besser. 

Und private Homepage oder nicht, hat nichts mit der Dauer der Lebenszeit des Links zutun. Private sind Erfahrungsgemäß schneller down, da niemand sein eigenen Webspace zumüllen möchte. Sieht man gut im Luxx, da fehlen oft nach kurzer Zeit schon Bilder.


----------



## XE85 (6. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es eine private Homepage ist, sieht es schon anders aus.



Das ist in diesem Zusammenhang aber ziemlich irrelevant, denn wie sollte das denn in der Praxis unterschieden werden? Man müsste die Webseiten wohl manuell einpflegen. Und das dann auch noch Threadselektiv? Vollkommen utopisch.

Und selbst wenn man das macht, wer garantiert das die Bilder nicht gelöscht werden und dann erst wieder fehlen? Mehr als den User der seine Webseite hat freischalten lassen sperren können wir nicht - dann sind die Bilder aber trotzdem weg.

Das es in der Ruka egal ist stimmt zwar, in den zahlreichen Bilderthreads und anderen Teilen des Forums ist es aber nicht egal. Und das man sich hierbei nicht an Ruka orientiert sollte denke ich auch klar sein.


----------



## Riverna (6. Mai 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Ich stell mal ein Foto meiner Möhre rein, aber Zerfleischt mich nicht gleich
> 
> @ Riverna , geile Hütte dein Subaru



Danke. 
Ich finde die JCW Minis aus der Baureihe aber auch ziemlich nice. Wollte immer das meine Ex Freundin sich einen holt, aber ist leider nie dazu gekommen. 

Bei mir wird es nächstes Jahr auch Auto Nr.4 geben. Lange Zeit suche ich schon nach einem "Oldtimer" den ich restaurieren und fahren kann. Hab mir letzte Woche einen Nissan Silvia S12 angeschaut, der Zustand war aber absolut unterirdisch. Jedoch war das nicht schlimm, mir ging es nur darum um zu schauen ob ich damit mich anfreunden kann. Weil meine Favoriten sind leider kaum bezahlbar... somit musste ein Plan B her. Und da ich endlich wieder einen Nissan wollte (alternative einen Datsun) war die Auswahl zwischen Datsun 501, Nissan Skyline 2000GT und Nissan Silvia S12. Der Skyline ist weit über meinem möglichen Budget, die Datsun 501 sind so gut wie kaum zu bekommen und dann rostig ohne Ende. Also blieb die S12 übrig... erinnert mich ziemlich an den Grund gedanken (wollte Anfangs einen Toyota AE86 Trueno).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ach, ein 190er  Mit der "guten" KE-Jetronic?



Womit sonst? 

Ist n oller 2.0E mit 118PS.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Mai 2018)

Den gab es doch auch mal mit einem Vergaser oder nicht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Mai 2018)

Ja, der ist aber selten, beim Diesel weiß ich nicht, was der nutzt 

Der ist halt 0815


----------



## Riverna (6. Mai 2018)

Meine Freundin hatte langweile und ein Bild von unseren Autos gemacht... bearbeitet von irgend einem Fotografen, Bild hat sie mit ihrem Handy gemacht. Dafür finde ich es extrem genital.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß, dass es vermutlich zu viele Möglichkeiten gibt, aber kennt sich jemand mit Klimaautomatiken aus bzw. was die Ursache für einen Defekt sein könnte?
Fahre einen A3, Baujahr 2007.

War grad beim Händler, weil meine Klima nicht mehr kühlt. Selbst auf Low kam kaum kalte Luft raus, vllt. minimal kühler als Außentemperatur.
Der Mechaniker vor Ort hat zum Testen irgendwo im Motorraum an eine Leitung gegriffen (links vom Motor) und gemeint, dass sie gar nicht mehr kühlt.
Leider hat die Werkstatt erst in ein paar Wochen Kapazitäten und er konnte natürlich auch nicht einschätzen, was kaputt ist und deswegen auch keine Ahnung was es kosten würde.

Weiß zufällig jemand, was es denn sein könnte? Irgendwelche bekannten A3-Krankheiten vorhanden, oder so?

EDIT:
Recherchen haben ergeben, mit Glück fehlt Kühlwasser, mit Pech ist es halt der Kompressor


----------



## Riverna (7. Mai 2018)

Ist die Klimaanlage noch ausreichend befüllt? Das kann alles mögliche sein, das wäre jetzt wildes Raten.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2018)

Gute Frage, keine Ahnung. Muss erst nen Termin beim  machen.


----------



## ludscha (7. Mai 2018)

Ich denke mal zu wenig Kühlmittel in der Klimaanlage.

Na ja wenn du Pech hast ist der Kompressor hinüber.

Und lass deine Leitungen der Klima prüfen, bei mir war durch die Tieferlegung eine Leitung von der Antriebswelle durch gescheuert worden.


@ Riverna



> Wollte immer das meine Ex Freundin sich einen holt, aber ist leider nie dazu gekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei froh das Sie es nicht gemacht hat, den die Ersatzteile sind ziemlich hapig.


----------



## Riverna (7. Mai 2018)

Das mit den Ersatzteilen wäre nicht so das Problem.  Wir waren teure Ersatzteile durch meine Nissans, Lexus und Subaru gewohnt... meine "neue" Freundin fährt einen Mitsubishi und die wollen ihre Ersatzteile auch vergoldet haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2018)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Recherchen haben ergeben, mit Glück fehlt Kühlwasser, mit Pech ist es halt der Kompressor


Der Klimaanlage ist es vollkommen egal, ob du Kühlwasser drauf hast oder peng. 
Mach einfach einen Termin bei Audi und lass nen anständigen Befund festlegen. Ist 10x günstiger als erst alles durchzutauschen und es geht immer noch nicht. Ohne Tester und Klimagerät kann man da halt nicht viel machen. Man kann einmal ZZZZZ ZZZZ machen, aber das werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum erklären.   Die Kfzler wissen was gemeint ist.


----------



## ludscha (7. Mai 2018)

Ja das habe ich vom Arbeitskollegen mitbekommen, der hat ordentlich geschimpft, weil sie für die Sitzheizungsmatte 500 Ocken wollten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2018)

Nur 500?  Ich würde dafür mindestens 5000 nehmen, das ist die letzte Strafarbeit.


----------



## Captn (9. Mai 2018)

So, mein KFZ hat gerade die HU bestanden. Das gibt erstmal wieder zwei Jahre Ruhe .


----------



## Riverna (9. Mai 2018)

Endlich hat der Daily auch wieder Sommerräder montiert... dieses Jahr war ich mal experimentier freudig und habe mir Syron Race 1 gekauft... Mal sehen was die taugen.[CTECVIDEO]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/CTECVIDEO]


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2018)

Das ist doch der Reifen, der bei Nässetests immer unangenehm auffällt, oder nicht?


----------



## Captn (9. Mai 2018)

Hast du jetzt erst die Reifen bekommen oder warum hast du "so lange" mit dem Wechseln gewartet? 

Dann will ich aber auch mal ein Bild zeigen auf dem das Auto "sauber" ist. Momentan sieht die Karre dank der Pollen aus wie Hulle .
Ich werde nachher wohl mal an eine SB-Waschbox fahren ^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ludscha (9. Mai 2018)

So hab heut in die Kuavnsau zwei neue Radlager eingebaut.

Was ich etwas komisch fand war, das eins keine Geräusche machte, aber soviel spiel hatte das man Angst haben muste, es fällt der Reifen ab. 

Hatte ich so auch noch nicht.


----------



## Riverna (9. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Reifen, der bei Nässetests immer unangenehm auffällt, oder nicht?



Ich habe keinen Testbericht zu dem Reifen gefunden, hatte sie mal kurze Zeit auf meinen original Felgen vom Subaru und konnte mich da nicht beklagen. Aber da war es auch immer trocken und eben Allrad... wenn die Reifen nix taugen fliegen sie wieder runter. 



Captn schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt erst die Reifen bekommen oder warum hast du "so lange" mit dem Wechseln gewartet?



19" Reifen sind teuer... 
Nee Spaß bei Seite, hatte einfach keine Zeit da was zu machen. Habe den Betrieb gewechselt und bin froh wenn ich mal nix am Auto machen muss. Ausserde waren letzten Monat wieder soviele andere Ausgaben ... mam kennt das ja.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Mai 2018)

@Captn: Genau diese Felgen will ich auch haben. Alternativ Styling 152, aber auf 20 Zoll will ich eigentlich nicht gehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Reifen, der bei Nässetests immer unangenehm auffällt, oder nicht?


Genau das kommt auch, wenn man es bei Google eingibt.  Was will man auch von einem Reifen erwarten, der nicht mal die Hälfte von einem guten Reifen kostet...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Mai 2018)

Und ich überlege da, ob mein Falken nicht sogar n Fehlkauf war


----------



## Captn (9. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Captn: Genau diese Felgen will ich auch haben. Alternativ Styling 152, aber auf 20 Zoll will ich eigentlich nicht gehen.



Wenn du einen Satz Styling 231 hast, können wir gerne tauschen . Das sind auch die einzigen beiden Felgen vom E65, die mir wirklich gefallen. Für den Winter hole ich mir irgendwann Styling 37. Alpinas wären zwar auch nett, aber erstens fahre ich keinen B12 und zweitens sind mir 20" einfach zu groß. 19" finde ich genau richtig. Außerdem wer weiß, was mir der Typ von Dunlop wohl bei entsprechender Bereifung für 20" empfehlen würde, wenn er bei 19" schon 2.0 Bar "errechnet".


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2018)

Hab gerade mal geguckt, in meiner Grösse kostet der Syron 42€, meine Michelin 105€.
Ich würde da garnichts erwarten.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Mai 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Satz Styling 231 hast, können wir gerne tauschen . Das sind auch die einzigen beiden Felgen vom E65, die mir wirklich gefallen. Für den Winter hole ich mir irgendwann Styling 37. Alpinas wären zwar auch nett, aber erstens fahre ich keinen B12 und zweitens sind mir 20" einfach zu groß. 19" finde ich genau richtig. Außerdem wer weiß, was mir der Typ von Dunlop wohl bei entsprechender Bereifung für 20" empfehlen würde, wenn er bei 19" schon 2.0 Bar "errechnet".



Ich habe Styling 176 auf dem 7er.

Hau da 3 Bar rein und Ruhe ist, glaub es mir.


----------



## Captn (9. Mai 2018)

Joa, die 3 Bar hinten und 2.7 vorne sind echt gut. Da fährt das Auto wie es soll.


----------



## Riverna (10. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geguckt, in meiner Grösse kostet der Syron 42€, meine Michelin 105€.
> Ich würde da garnichts erwarten.



Ich erwarte da auch nicht viel. Für das normale Fahren werden sie reichen. Für alles andere ist der Wagen eh nicht geeignet. Und wenn sie doch zu schlecht sind, fliegen sie halt wieder runter und werden verdriftet.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit,

gestern beim Reifenwechsel habe ich die Ursache für die Vibration gefunden. Und zwar, irgendwelche Menschen haben mal die Bremsscheiben vorne gewechselt. Diese haben ja eine Befestigungsschraube... Tja, irgendwie ragt sie aus der Scheibe raus und drückt gegen die Felge (am Flansch ist ein Abdruck und die Schraube hat auch eine Druckstelle bzw. die Kante ist ab). Dadurch liegt die Felge nicht sauber an der Nabe auf und das Lenkrad wackelt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2018)

Heute mal dazu gekommen ein bischen das Werkzeug zu putzen... Das hat ja alles unterschiedliche Farben! 

Dieses Jahr bekomme ich auch eine Azubine. Mal schauen wie das wird.


----------



## Captn (11. Mai 2018)

Ich könnt' schon wieder kotzen. Dabei hab ich doch erst gestern das Auto sauber gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein verdammtes Mistvieh .
Es hat nicht zufällig jemand ein Wundermittel dagegen? 

(Nicht wundern, ich bekomme das Bild vom Telefon nicht gerade hochgeladen.)


----------



## Riverna (13. Mai 2018)

Dieses Jahr komme ich wenigstens mal dazu den Subi jedes Wochenende zu bewegen. Letztes Jahr stand er mehr als er wirklich gefahren wurde.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Mai 2018)

Wenigstens wird er so nicht dreckig.


----------



## DARPA (13. Mai 2018)

Schöner Scooby


----------



## Captn (13. Mai 2018)

Schaut echt gut aus dein Subaru. Vor allem die Farbe gefällt mir richtig gut . Aber warum lässt du so ein schönes Auto denn stehen?


----------



## leaf348 (14. Mai 2018)

@ tbf

Hast du zufällig Erfahrungswerte bezüglich SLK R170 Mopf:
Die BAS/ESP Leuchte leuchtet sporadisch, er hinterlegt jedoch keine Fehler.
Die Fanfare funktioniert auch nicht, aber ich denke mal dass das nicht zusammenhängt.


----------



## taks (14. Mai 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> So ein verdammtes Mistvieh .
> Es hat nicht zufällig jemand ein Wundermittel dagegen?



Das Auto einölen 
Bei mir benutzt eine die Frontscheibe immer als Rutschbahn...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2018)

leaf348 schrieb:


> @ tbf
> 
> Hast du zufällig Erfahrungswerte bezüglich SLK R170 Mopf:
> Die BAS/ESP Leuchte leuchtet sporadisch, er hinterlegt jedoch keine Fehler.
> Die Fanfare funktioniert auch nicht, aber ich denke mal dass das nicht zusammenhängt.


Normalerweise muss er aber einen Fehler hinterlegen im ESP, BAS, Motor oder Getriebesteuergerät. Schon bei Daimler gewesen für einen Kurztest? Wenn überall nix drin ist würde ich was mit Spannungsversorgung vermuten. Vielleicht irgendwo Wasser drin, Cabrios laufen ja ständig voll.

Gehen beide Hupen nicht? Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall erstmal gucken, ob bei Betätigung Spannung anliegt. Es könnten beide gleichzeitig defekt sein, ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, wenn man die nur sehr selten nutzt. Wenn keine Spannung anliegt mal die Hupenrelais Ansteuerung checken.


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Das Auto einölen
> Bei mir benutzt eine die Frontscheibe immer als Rutschbahn...



 Haha, ich wollt's Auto aber jetzt auch nicht unbedingt einsauen . Alternativ könnte man sich des Übeltäters ja auch "entledigen" . Nur wird das der Halter wohl gar nicht mal so gut finden.


----------



## compisucher (14. Mai 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich könnt' schon wieder kotzen. Dabei hab ich doch erst gestern das Auto sauber gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibt es so Katzenabwehrspray in der Tierhandlung.
Funktioniert bei uns zumindest so weit, dass Kralle nicht mehr in Sofa krallt und dort hinpinkelt, wo sie soll - in den Garten.

Würde aber an einer unbedeutenden Stelle mal die Lackverträglichkeit vorab testen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich könnt' schon wieder kotzen. Dabei hab ich doch erst gestern das Auto sauber gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm.... Luftgewehr?  Darf man nur nicht daneben schießen.  Irgendwann ist dein Motorkabelbaum dran.


----------



## DasRegal (15. Mai 2018)

Ich denke jeder von uns liebt vorher/nachher Bilder. Mein R32 war optisch echt runtergekommen... schande über mich. Ist mir schon fast peinlich die Bilder zu zeigen. Vor allem der letzte Winter hat ihm richtig zugesetzt, da ich 25K km in der Dunkel-Saison mit dem Wagen gefahren bin. Also hatte ich drei Wochen Urlaub deklariert um meinen R32 optisch innen und außen komplett zu überholen. 
Wen es wirklich interessiert was ich alles erledigt habe schaue hier: 


Spoiler



*Außen:*
Xenon Birnen ersetzt
Scheinwerfer Umbau auf US Licht
Scheinwerfer aufbereiten
Scheinwerfer Halterungen ersetzt
Neue Stoßstange lackiert
Grill ersetzt
Kennzeichen Rahmenlos befestigt
neues R32 Logo
Kotflügel gezogen
Kotflügel lackiert
Rost am Holm beseitigt und lackiert
neue Radhausschalen verbaut
Motorhaube Steinschläge ausgebessert
Motorhaube mit 1500/3000er nass geschliffen
Motorhaube mit Schleifpolitur/Politur aufbereitet
Heckklappe Rost beseitigt
Heckklappe teillackiert
Heckschürze gespachtelt und lackiert
Heckschürze PDC ersetzt
Heckschürze Reflecktor getönt
Bremssättel neu lackiert
Frontlippe verbaut
Seitendiffusor verbaut
Heckdiffusor verbaut
Heckdiffusor + Untere Blende Heckschürze in Matt-Schwarz lackiert
Detailing gesammtes KFZ

*Innen:*
neue Fußmatten
Fußablage Jubi GTI verbaut
Türen/Türpappen mit Alubutyl gedämmt
Hochtöner von Eton verbaut
neue Luftauslässe hinten
Handyvorbereitung entfernt
Softlack Teile an den Türen ersetzt
Ausbau CD-Wechsler
Schlüssel Umbau auf Golf 7 Look
ein paar Teile in Matt-Schwarz lackiert
Detailing innen

Und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten...


Hier ein paar Bilder von der Vorderseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute wieder erster Arbeitstag... an Pensum fast entspannt im vergleich zum "Urlaub".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Mai 2018)

Top Ergebnis 
Die Scheinwerfer hast du hoffentlich auch nach der Aufbereitung versiegelt ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2018)

Hab es grade vom Handy aus gelesen und da waren die Bilder erst noch nicht geladen. Ich dachte mir erst so: Nen Skyline R32 GTR als Winterauto, hmmm geil jetzt kommen bestimmt richtig heftige Bilder.


----------



## Falk (15. Mai 2018)

@DasRegal: sehr netter Wagen - und schön aufbereitet. Steinschläge auf der Motorhaube müsste ich auch mal entfernen, aktuell sind eher tote Insekten das Problem (Landstrasse durch Rapsfelder...). Mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (15. Mai 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Top Ergebnis
> Die Scheinwerfer hast du hoffentlich auch nach der Aufbereitung versiegelt ?


Danke.  Puhh, hör mir auf. Zuerst hatte ich die Versiegelung von Mannol. Da stand drauf 2h in der Sonne trocknen lassen, da es UV aktiviert wird. Nach zwei Tagen in der Sonne waren die Scheinwerfer immer noch klebrig. Das Zeug wollte einfach nicht aushärten. Also alles nochmal runter und neu Schleifen und Polieren. Danach hab ich die Scheinis mit Sonax Scheinwerfer Versiegelung behandelt. Jetzt ist alles gut.

@TheBadFrag =D Naja zum Driften im Winter ne gute Idee.




> @DasRegal: sehr netter Wagen - und schön aufbereitet. Steinschläge auf der Motorhaube müsste ich auch mal entfernen, aktuell sind eher tote Insekten das Problem (Landstrasse durch Rapsfelder...). Mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem:


Nett.  Scheint ja komplett im original Zustand zu sein. Auch selten anzutreffen. Das Insektenproblem ist mir durchaus bekannt bei 220km Autobahn jeden Tag.  Empfehlenswert ist Dr Wack Insektenreiniger Gel. 5 Minuten einweichen lassen und dann abwaschen. Den Rest mit einem Mikrofasertuch nachwischen.

Als kleiner Tipp. Entferne umbedingt die Schwämme aus den Kotflügeln. Sonst werden deine bestimmt auch bald anfangen zu gammeln. Diese "Dämmkeile" saugen sich voll mit Wasser und oxidieren alles weg.  Meine konnte ich auswringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mein Golf V BJ 2008 (1.4 TSi 122PS, 164 tkm, 2.Hand) vorletztes   Wochende verkauft und mein neues Auto (VW-Code: VPRRNMBJ) am 27.04 in   der Autostadt abgeholt.
Bild 2 bis 4: Räderwechsel ein Tag später
Bild 5 & 6 kurz vorm Verkauf des alten Autos.

Ein Video (leider ohne Ton) von meiner ersten Fahrt habe ich auch gemacht. Außerhalb von Wolfsburg stand ich erstmal direkt in einen Stau. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PzTpsMYsMec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






DasRegal schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert ist Dr Wack Insektenreiniger Gel. 5 Minuten einweichen lassen und dann abwaschen. Den Rest mit einem Mikrofasertuch nachwischen.


Der Sonax Insektenentferner ist auch empfehlenswert


----------



## DasRegal (15. Mai 2018)

@PCGHGS Schickes Auto.  Damit wirst du viel Spaß haben.

Ich habe auch den von Sonax hier, aber der ist zu flüssig um länger einwirken zu können....und er stinkt echt widerlich wenn er anfängt zu wirken. Ich bin auch Sonax Fan, aber das Dr Wack Gel ist deutlich besser.  Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2018)

Bei so viel Fliegen würde ich das Auto vorne sehr dick mit Wachs vollschmieren.
Abreißfolien aus dem Motorsport gehen da deutlich zu hart ins Geld. 
Wenn man dicht auffährt hat man auch immer realtiv wenig Fliegen.


----------



## Falk (15. Mai 2018)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Nett.  Scheint ja komplett im original Zustand zu sein. Auch selten anzutreffen. Das Insektenproblem ist mir durchaus bekannt bei 220km Autobahn jeden Tag.  Empfehlenswert ist Dr Wack Insektenreiniger Gel. 5 Minuten einweichen lassen und dann abwaschen. Den Rest mit einem Mikrofasertuch nachwischen.
> 
> Als kleiner Tipp. Entferne umbedingt die Schwämme aus den Kotflügeln. Sonst werden deine bestimmt auch bald anfangen zu gammeln. Diese "Dämmkeile" saugen sich voll mit Wasser und oxidieren alles weg.  Meine konnte ich auswringen.



Japp, der ist komplett original und das soll auch so bleiben. Hab auch die dazu passenden Winter-Felgen, fahre aber sehr wenig: ~5.000km/Jahr, hat jetzt 63.500km auf der Uhr. Die restliche Zeit steht er warm und trocken in der Tiefgarage.


----------



## Pixekgod (15. Mai 2018)

hätte mir keinen neuen Golf mehr geholt der nächstes Jahr der 8ter Golf kommt .
und der wert beim Wiederverkauf  dadurch deutlich sinken wird


----------



## Captn (15. Mai 2018)

Falk schrieb:


> @DasRegal: sehr netter Wagen - und schön aufbereitet. Steinschläge auf der Motorhaube müsste ich auch mal entfernen, aktuell sind eher tote Insekten das Problem (Landstrasse durch Rapsfelder...).



Das Problem habe ich aber auch, ich kann spätestens nach zwei Tagen die Windschutzscheibe putzen .

@DasRegal

Schöne Arbeit. Vorallem die Scheinwerfer sehen wieder top aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man dicht auffährt hat man auch immer realtiv wenig Fliegen.



Dafür ist deine Motorhaube eine Kraterlandschaft (Steinschläge) geworden, nicht unbedingt besser


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Mai 2018)

@PCGHGS,

also auf dem Parkplatz falsch zu fahren ist schon mal ne Kunst 

Und das man aus Wob raus zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten immer im Stau steht, dürfte auch bekannt sein 

Ich wäre zur 39, und dann über Hatdorf gefahren, da ist die Strecke eh schöner


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Mai 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dafür ist deine Motorhaube eine Kraterlandschaft (Steinschläge) geworden, nicht unbedingt besser


Wenn es die Steine bis zur Motorhaube hoch schaffen, ist man eindeutig noch zu weit weg.


----------



## Klutten (15. Mai 2018)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Als kleiner Tipp. Entferne umbedingt die Schwämme aus den Kotflügeln. Sonst werden deine bestimmt auch bald anfangen zu gammeln. Diese "Dämmkeile" saugen sich voll mit Wasser und oxidieren alles weg.  Meine konnte ich auswringen.


Bei dir ist das Problem nicht bei den Schaumstoffteilen zu suchen, sondern bei den angelegten Kotflügelkanten. Bei den Arbeiten reißt sowohl der Lack als auch die Elo-Verzinkung, was aber teilweise im nicht sichtbaren (mikroskopischen) Bereich geschieht. Nachträglich eintretende Feuchtigkeit hat es dann natürlich nicht schwer zu wirken, wenn ein Wasserspeicher in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Riverna (15. Mai 2018)

Der Lexus hat am Wochenende auch was neues bekommen, meine 19" Felgen hatte ich nur mit Folienlack lackiert. Wollte erstmal wissen wie es mir gefällt... am Wochenende habe ich sie dann lackiert.  Den Subaru habe ich gewaschen, "poliert" und versiegelt. Jetzt müsste ich endlich mal den Mazda anmelden, damit ich wieder paar Runden über den Nürburgring fahren kann.


----------



## DasRegal (15. Mai 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei dir ist das Problem nicht bei den Schaumstoffteilen zu suchen, sondern bei den angelegten Kotflügelkanten. Bei den Arbeiten reißt sowohl der Lack als auch die Elo-Verzinkung, was aber teilweise im nicht sichtbaren (mikroskopischen) Bereich geschieht. Nachträglich eintretende Feuchtigkeit hat es dann natürlich nicht schwer zu wirken, wenn ein Wasserspeicher in der Nähe ist.


Nee in diesem Fall nicht. Ich habe die Kanten jetzt richtig angelegt. Es war nur die Lasche für die Radhausschale umgebogen. Der Rost kommt von innen, ist beim Golf 4/5/6 aber auch ein bekanntes Problem. Ich bin sogar vorher zum Verwertungshof gefahren um mir ggf. gebrauchte Kotis zu holen. Von 9 Golf V die dort waren hatte jeder einzelne auf beiden Seiten Rost und zwar immer am Dämmkeil. Leider habe ich kein Bild, aber auf unter dem Dämmkeil war schon alles voller Rost. Der war so durchfeuchtet den konnte ich wie einen Schwamm auswringen. Die haben eine Beschichtung, damit  kein Wasser aufgenommen werden kann. Die löst sich aber mit der Zeit auf. Ein Schälm wer Böses denkt. Klutten arbeitest du nicht sogar für die Dekra? Vllt verwechsel ich das auch.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Mai 2018)

Pixekgod schrieb:


> hätte mir keinen neuen Golf mehr geholt der nächstes Jahr der 8ter Golf kommt .
> und der wert beim Wiederverkauf  dadurch deutlich sinken wird



Und irgendwann wartet man sich tot.

Warum nicht jetzt das Auto kaufen, was einem gefällt? Ich kaufe ja ein Auto um damit jetzt Spaß zu haben und nicht um darüber nachdenken zu müssen für wieviel ichs wieder weg bekomme.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (16. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mal eben ne gute Frage  Bestimmt das falsche Forum, aber irgendwie findet sich ja doch bestimmt trotzdem jemand der mir die Frage beantworten kann.

Hatte vor zwei Wochen ne Kontrolle mit meinem GTI morgens, wo der Polizist nach ner Stunde suchen was denn nicht eingetragen wäre, die Felgen bemängelt hat, da ich nur die ABE für die Winterfelgen dabei hatte und die Sommer frisch drauf. Also einen Mängelbericht bekommen zur Vorlage beim TÜV ... 
Da ich momentan sehr eingespannt bin ist meine Mom mit meinem Dicken morgens zum TÜV, eigentlich nur um die Felgen prüfen zu lassen. Denen ist dabei aber natürlich mein angebliches "Sportfahrwerk" aufgefallen .. 40mm Eibach Federn, laut ABE eintragungsfrei. Der TÜV musste diese natürlich sofort eintragen, genauso wie die Felgen die eigentlich eine ABE für den GTI haben?
Das hat mich jetzt doch sehr verwirrt. In der ABE der Federn steht dass sie bedenkenfrei mit allen Reifen/Rad Kombinationen wie in Serie zu fahren sind, die Felgen haben ABE für den GTI + die Reifen sind die richtigen.
Was also hat sich der TÜV dabei gedacht jetzt für über 200€ diese Federn + Felgen Reifen Kombination eintragen zu müssen & kann man das im Nachhinein bemängeln, sich also beschweren, dass das unnötig war?

Es geht um folgende Felgen: http://data.keskin-tuning.com/Media...0X19 5L112 57,1 ET45 (AUDI,SEAT,SKODA,VW).PDF
Und folgende Federn: Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?


----------



## DARPA (16. Mai 2018)

Das ist ein Gutachten nach §22. Und wenn für dein Fahrzeug + Rad-/Reifenkombination die Auflage A01 zutrifft, gilt sogar explizit die Aufforderung zur Vorführung beim Sachverständigen (=Abnahme).

Eine Kombination aus geänderten Fahrwerk + Rädern ist eigentlich immer abzunehmen, da in beiden Fällen die serienmäßige Gegenkomponente fehlt. Die Abnahme gilt dann üblicherweise immer für diese konkrete Kombination.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Mai 2018)

Nicht vergessen die Winterfelgen auch einzutragen, sonst gibt es wieder eine Mängelkarte.  Zubehör Fahrwerk in Kombination mit Zubehörfelgen, Spurplatten, Stabis oder was man noch so ändern kann, muss immer eingetragen werden, selbst wenn beide Teile eine ABE haben. ...zumindest habe ich noch nie ein Gutachten zur ABE gesehen, wo es jemals anders drinstand.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (16. Mai 2018)

Auf Grund folgender Zeilen der ABE der Federn ging ich davon aus, dass es egal wäre:
Es bestehen weiterhin keine technischen Bedenken gegen die Verwendung von Sonder-Rad-/Reifenkombinationen, wenn folgende Bedingungen eingehalten sind:
-Es liegen besondere Teilegutachten bzw. Genehmigungen für die entsprechende Rad/Reifenkombination vor und die jeweils erforderlichen Auflagen sind eingehalten.
-die serienmäßige Federwegbegrenzung darf nicht aufgrund von Auflagen in diesen Teilegutachten/Genehmigungen verändert werden müssen. (z.B. Einbau zusätzlicher oder geänderter Federwegbegrenzer)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2018)

Hm, das sollte tatsächlich eigentlich dann nicht notwendig sein, bzw. dürfte so die gültigkeit der beiden Einzel-ABEs nicht beeinflusst sein, sofern das, was dort als Auflagen stand, eingehalten wurde.

TBF, wenn die "Winterfelgen" die originalen Felgen sind, wäre das nicht nötig, da diese ja dann den Serien-Gegenpart zur eh vorhandenen ABE darstellen.


----------



## DARPA (16. Mai 2018)

Nochmal, wenn in der ABE der Felgen bei deinem Fahrzeug + Reifenkombination Auflage A01 steht, brauchen wir gar nicht weiter diskutieren. Dann wär auch egal, ob das Fahrwerk noch OEM ist oder nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2018)

Da hast du recht, wir müssten schon wissen welches Auto überhaupt Bestandteil der Diskussion ist.

Wenn ich das beim Überfliegen richtig gesehen habe ist A01 für Touran 1 und 2, Golf V inkl Variant, Seat Toledo und Altea, A3 8P/8PA/8PB,  Octavia II und Jetta zutreffend.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (16. Mai 2018)

Es geht um einen GOLF 5 GTI Edition 30 Baujahr 2009, aber die Baureihe die bis 2008 ging.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2018)

Also Golf V 1k, der hat die A01 Auflage, Vorstellung beim Prüfer.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2018)

Selbst wenn er die nicht hätte, gilt die ABE der Räder nur in Kombination mit dem Serienfahrwerk.
Da dieses aber nicht verbaut ist, muss das alles zusammen geprüft und eingetragen werden.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (16. Mai 2018)

Also ist alles richtig gemacht worden, dass die sowohl Federn als auch Felgen jetzt komplett eingetragen haben?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2018)

Ja.
Gab es den Golf 5 Ed.30 ab Werk mit 19"?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Mai 2018)

Das wäre durchaus denkbar, allerdings müssten dann noch ET und Breite identisch sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Mai 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> TBF, wenn die "Winterfelgen" die originalen Felgen sind, wäre das nicht nötig, da diese ja dann den Serien-Gegenpart zur eh vorhandenen ABE darstellen.


Sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (16. Mai 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Gab es den Golf 5 Ed.30 ab Werk mit 19"?



Leichtmetallräder 7 ½ J x 18 „Detroit“ glänzend schwarz lackiert oder 7 ½ J x 18 „Rockingham“.
Laut der Volkswagen-Webseite. Also wohl eher keine mit 19"



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sind sie aber nicht.



Wenn ich mir aber meine Sommerreifen auf nen neuen Satz von den Felgen packe und auf die momentanen Winterreifen mache wäre das okay, oder? Weil Eingetragen sind sie ja schon, und wieso keine 19er im Winter


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2018)

Das erklärt dann auch die A01 im Gutachten, wenn du 19" fahren willst.


----------



## DasRegal (16. Mai 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Leichtmetallräder 7 ½ J x 18 „Detroit“ glänzend schwarz lackiert oder 7 ½ J x 18 „Rockingham“.
> Laut der Volkswagen-Webseite. Also wohl eher keine mit 19"
> 
> 
> ...


Solange die Traglast der Reifen ausreichend ist und die Dimensionen die gleichen sind wie eingetragen ist es kein Problem. Kann nicht schaden noch eine Reifenfreigabe vom Hersteller zu haben falls die Kasperei wieder was zu meckern hat. Allerdings ist davon abzuraten 19er im Winter zu fahren, da man im Schnee oft schlecht den Bordstein sieht. Du wirst die 19er dann bestimmt zerdeppern. Im Winter lieber 7 1/2 Zoll tiefe 18er und breite Reifen mit Felgenschutzkante. 

Persönlich sehe ich den deutschen Tüv was Eintragung und Gutachten angeht eher als schlechten Scherz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Mai 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber meine Sommerreifen auf nen neuen Satz von den Felgen packe und auf die momentanen Winterreifen mache wäre das okay, oder? Weil Eingetragen sind sie ja schon, und wieso keine 19er im Winter


Jaein.  Ist bei der aktuellen Eintragung ein Reifen mit eingetragen worden? Wenn dort ein spezieller Reifen mit drinsteht, kann man nicht einfach M+S mit der Eintragung fahren. Wenn da kein Reifen eingetragen wurde, kannst du das durchaus machen. Die neuen Felgen müssen nur die gleiche KBA Nummer haben.


----------



## Riverna (16. Mai 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Also ist alles richtig gemacht worden, dass die sowohl Federn als auch Felgen jetzt komplett eingetragen haben?



Ja alles in Ordnung. 

Ich hab letztes Jahr 1600Euro für Eintragungen ausgegeben und dieses Jahr 750Euro für Eintragungen beim Altagswagen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (17. Mai 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ja alles in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich hab letztes Jahr 1600Euro für Eintragungen ausgegeben und dieses Jahr 750Euro für Eintragungen beim Altagswagen.



Finde das wird alles solangsam wirklich zur Farce ... 
Ich glaube in Zukunft fahr ich dann lieber nur noch richtig unvernünftige Autos die von Werk aus schon bescheuert genug sind bevor ich mir nochmal dieses TÜV Gef** antue.
Vielleicht ja mal nochmal nen i30n von Hyundai falls es ein Kleinwagen sein soll, jetzt gibbet erstmal nen neuen schnieken audi <.<


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Mai 2018)

den i30n fahre ich dir gern so lange ein, während du den Audi fährst


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> den i30n fahre ich dir gern so lange ein, während du den Audi fährst


Der ist doch dann schon lange kaputt.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der ist doch dann schon lange kaputt.



Immerhin geben die 5 Jahre Garantie....wie viel gibt Audi?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Immerhin geben die 5 Jahre Garantie....wie viel gibt Audi?



Und nach dem Verstreichen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung, wird quasi alles im Kleingedruckten von der Garantie ausgeschlossen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Mai 2018)

Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Mai 2018)

@ aloha84
Und die 5 jahre bringen was? Mittlerweile dürfte einem keine kiste mehr direkt unterm hintern weg rosten und wenn nach 2 jahren noch keine technischen probleme aufgetreten sind, würde ich auch keine mehr erwarten.
Was mich da mehr nervt ist die update-und rückruf-manie. Jedes mal wenn man in die werkstatt kommt ist irgendetwas. Entweder soll das ding ein update bekommen, obwohl alles zufriedenstellend läuft, oder letztens ist wohl jemanden aufgefallen, das auf dem typenschild beim caddy eine falsche achslast drauf steht. Da wurde natürlich gleich mal für 100€ das schild getauscht. (k.a. was da so teuer ist-> gott sei dank nicht mein teil der rechnung)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Mai 2018)

Die bringen dir immerhin ein paar Euro Ersparnis, wenn doch mal ein Steuergerät oder sonstwas die Frekke macht, was nicht ausgeschlossen ist, weder bei VW noch bei Hyundai, noch bei Audi, ...
Und was so was kostet, brauchen wir glaube nicht diskutieren, oder?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Mai 2018)

Nur wüßte ich nicht, wie ich ein steuergerät kaputt machen könnte außer durch blitzschlag oder die werkstatt flasht es kaputt. Bei letzterem würde ich der besagten dann allerdings auf die füße treten und sollte ich die spielerei für mich entdecken hilft auch keine garantie.
Überhaupt wird es spätestens nach 2 jahren eher schwierig eine fabrikationsfehler nach zu weisen und ohne den wird man wohl selbst bezahlen müssen, garantie hin oder her.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Mai 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und nach dem Verstreichen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung, wird quasi alles im Kleingedruckten von der Garantie ausgeschlossen



Trotzdem hast du in den 5 Jahren Ansprüche auf Reparaturen, welche du bei einigen deutschen "Premium-Herstellern" nicht hast.
Aber wen soll sowas noch wundern, wenn selbst BMW sagt, ihre Autos sind nach 150.000km Schrott, und die VAG ihren 2,0TDI eine maximale Laufleistung von 200.000km bescheinigen.
--> Weltspitze!

Quelle: BMW setzt maximal Laufleistung von 150.000 km voraus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Quelle: VW Diesel: Lebensdauer und Haltbarkeit - FOCUS Online


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2018)

Dafür gibt es bei den deutschen Herstellern die Kulanz, die auch sehr umfassend ist.
In weiten Teilen der Hyundai Garantie sehr ähnlich ist (Service ausschließlich bei Vertragshändler, nur anteilige Kostenübernahme ab bestimmten Laufleistungen).

Hab jetzt nix offizielles von Hyundai direkt gefunden (was mMn schon etwas seltsam ist). Aber ich denke mal, dass diese Bedingungen überall bei Hyundai in DE gelten: LINK

Und zwei ganz tolle Beispiele:


> -Für elektronische Steuergeräte beträgt der Erstattungssatz maximal 50 % der Reparatur- oder Ersatzkosten.
> -Die Erstattungshöchstgrenze pro Schadensfall beträgt 1.500,-.







aloha84 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du in den 5 Jahren Ansprüche auf  Reparaturen, welche du bei einigen deutschen "Premium-Herstellern" nicht  hast.
> Aber wen soll sowas noch wundern, wenn selbst BMW sagt, ihre Autos sind  nach 150.000km Schrott, und die VAG ihren 2,0TDI eine maximale  Laufleistung von 200.000km bescheinigen.
> --> Weltspitze!
> 
> ...



Naja, Hyundai übernimmt laut meinem Link über 150tkm auch nur noch maximal 30%.
Und das bei den ohnehin schon oft sehr teuren Ersatzteilkosten der Asiaten.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du in den 5 Jahren Ansprüche auf  Reparaturen,[...]



Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig. Es ist eine Garantie, keine Gewährleistung


----------



## aloha84 (17. Mai 2018)

Kulanz, ja kennt mein Kollege von seinem ehemaligen 530d.
Heckklappe ging nicht mehr auf, Kabelbaum musste getauscht werden, knapp 3 Jahre alt, ca. 70tkm, Checkheft gepflegt.
BMW "Partner": "*Ja das Problem ist bekannt*, wir stellen Antrag auf Kulanz in der Hauptstelle"
-2 Stunden später-
BMW "Partner": "Wir haben schon Antwort erhalten, leider ist der Wagen knapp über 3 Jahre alt........*Wir sind raus!*"

--> War der letzte BMW meines Kollegen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. Mai 2018)

Ein Glück, dass Mercedes da kulanter ist.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du in den 5 Jahren Ansprüche auf Reparaturen, welche du bei einigen deutschen "Premium-Herstellern" nicht hast.
> Aber wen soll sowas noch wundern, wenn selbst BMW sagt, ihre Autos sind nach 150.000km Schrott, und die VAG ihren 2,0TDI eine maximale Laufleistung von 200.000km bescheinigen.
> --> Weltspitze!
> 
> ...


Ich habe noch in keinem Lastenheft Werte unter 10Jahren und 300tkm gesehen.
Was die Leasingfirma die zufällig den selben Namen hat zusammenstrickt ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Thema.

Zudem sind die kurzen Garantiezeiten eine Besonderheit des deutschen Marktes (warum auch immer). In den USA sind 5 Jahre Gebrauchtwagengarantie und ab Werk sogar mehr vollkommen normal und zwar gerade bei den Premiummarken (okay, Hyundai bietet dort 10Jahre).


----------



## aloha84 (17. Mai 2018)

Was ist da im Namen getrickst?
"BMW Financial Services" --> ist die BMW Bank.
BMW Financial Services - Vermogensmanagement, Leasing, Finanzierung

Lastenheft hin oder her, BMW vertickt über die (ihre!) Bank ihre Autos.
Und die Bank sagt --> 150tkm, dann ist Schluss.


----------



## Riverna (17. Mai 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Finde das wird alles solangsam wirklich zur Farce ...
> Ich glaube in Zukunft fahr ich dann lieber nur noch richtig unvernünftige Autos die von Werk aus schon bescheuert genug sind bevor ich mir nochmal dieses TÜV Gef** antue.
> Vielleicht ja mal nochmal nen i30n von Hyundai falls es ein Kleinwagen sein soll, jetzt gibbet erstmal nen neuen schnieken audi <.<



Ich werde das auch nicht mehr in diesen Ausmaßen machen. Bei mir sind jetzt alle 3 Autos legal... darum werde ich die jetzt auch behalten. Wobei das mit dem TÜV in der Zukunft sicherlich noch schwieriger und teurer wird. Somit sollte man die Kisten wo Eintragungen vorhanden sind behalten. Die könnten mal gut im Wert steigen.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass Mercedes da kulanter ist.



Seit ich bei Daimler bin fällt mir auf das dir wirklich sehr kulant sind. Wie das jetzt bei anderen deutschen Herstellern ist kann ich jedoch nicht beurteilen. Aber zu Nissan ist das schon ein heftiger Unterschied.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Mai 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ist da im Namen getrickst?
> "BMW Financial Services" --> ist die BMW Bank.
> BMW Financial Services - Vermogensmanagement, Leasing, Finanzierung
> 
> ...



Das hat was mit den Restwertverläufen der Leasingobjekte was zu tun...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das hat was mit den Restwertverläufen der Leasingobjekte was zu tun...



Richtig.
Die meisten Langzeitleasingfahrzeuge laufen (zumindest bei großen deutschen Leasingfirmen für Flotten) meist höchstens 130-150tkm, dann müssen die abgegeben werden.
Bei höheren Laufleistungen bricht die Nachfrage beim Verkauf der Fahrzeuge zu stark ein.


----------



## aloha84 (17. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das hat was mit den Restwertverläufen der Leasingobjekte was zu tun...



Das ist mir als Leasingnehmer herzlich egal, wenn das Ergebnis wie in dem Link lautet.
Das ein BMW technisch länger hält steht außer Frage, welche Außenwirkung BMW aber mit so einer Rechnung erwirkt eine ganz andere.
Nach Erinnerung an meine Marketing und BVWL Kenntnisse, würde ich das mal fachlich korrekt als "dämlich" bezeichnen.


----------



## Kusanar (17. Mai 2018)

Haha, Kulanz! Der war gut! Ach, was hab ich mich Damals über die Kulanz gefreut bei meinem VW, als die Steuerkette gelängt war...

_"Ja, also hätten Sie ihr Auto in Deutschland gekauft und zugelassen, dann würden wir mindestens 50% übernehmen. Aber ihr Auto ist ja in Österreich angemeldet, tut mir leid, da können wir nichts machen." (O-Ton vom hiesigen Vertriebspartner Porsche AG Salzburg und dem VW Kundenservice Deutschland)_

Keine Ahnung wo der riesige Unterschied liegen soll, ob das Auto 80km weiter südlich läuft oder nicht. Mal davon abgesehen hatte VW zu dem Zeitpunkt sogar schon öffentlich zugegeben, dass da was mit dem Material vom Zulieferer nicht in Ordnung war.

Danke VW ... für Nichts!


PS: Ok, nicht ganz für Nichts. Immerhin habe ich den reinen Materialwert aka Blechwert für meine Motorhaube bekommen (also exkl. Demontage, Lackieren der neuen Haube, Montage), da diese nach 6 Jahren durchgefault war.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Mai 2018)

Naja wenn ich ein Auto 150000km gefahren habe, dann hatte das auch schon einiges hinter sich.  Wenn das eine Leasinggurke wär, würden dann ganz schön Reparaturkosten entstehen. Deswegen geben die Leasingfirmen die Autos lieber weg. Würde ich nicht anders machen. Um auf 250000km zu kommen müsste man da nochmal richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Captn (17. Mai 2018)

Man muss dazu sagen, dass viele Leasingwagen auch einfach nicht sachgemäß gefahren werden, sondern nach dem Motto "es gibt danach eh nen neuen".
BMW lässt die Fahrzeuge nach Ablauf des Leasings ohnehin lacktechnisch aufarbeiten und notwendige Reparaturen machen, damit sich der nächste Kunde daran erfreuen kann, sofern der Wagen nicht übernommen wird. Da lohnt es sich dann schlichtweg nicht, wenn das Auto 300.000 auf der Uhr hat. Mir wird schon schlecht, wenn mir Freunde erzählen, dass ihr Auto nun mit 150.000 km schrottreif sei . Aber genauso denken die meisten Kunden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Mai 2018)

Es gibt ja Fahrzeuge, da ist dem so


----------



## Captn (17. Mai 2018)

Nur fahren sie solche nicht . Das kurbelt aber gut die Wirtschaft an.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Mai 2018)

Also, nicht meckern


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2018)

DasRegal schrieb:


> @PCGHGS Schickes Auto.  Damit wirst du viel Spaß haben.
> 
> Ich habe auch den von Sonax hier, aber der ist zu flüssig um länger  einwirken zu können....und er stinkt echt widerlich wenn er anfängt zu  wirken. Ich bin auch Sonax Fan, aber das Dr Wack Gel ist deutlich  besser.  Einfach mal ausprobieren.


Danke 

Der Insektenenferner von Sonax ist zwar flüssig, aber er funktioniert bei mir sehr effektiv. 

1. Großflächig einsprühen (3-5 min warten) 
2. Anschließend mit dem Hochdruckreiniger rüber gehen und alle Insketen sind entfernt.

Also  meiner Meinung nach stinkt der Insektenentferner von Sonax nicht. Der  Shiny Garage D-Tox (Flugrostenferner) zum Beispiel, der riecht nach verfaulten Eier.



Pixekgod schrieb:


> hätte mir keinen neuen Golf mehr geholt der nächstes Jahr der 8ter Golf kommt .
> und der wert beim Wiederverkauf  dadurch deutlich sinken wird


Der Golf VIII GTI kommt wahrscheinlich erst 2020 raus. 
Der Wertverlust vom Auto  



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @PCGHGS,
> 
> also auf dem Parkplatz falsch zu fahren ist schon mal ne Kunst


Zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme wars mir schon etwas Peinlich  



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und das man aus Wob raus zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten immer im Stau steht, dürfte auch bekannt sein


Als ich im Stau stand, ist das mir auch wieder eingefallen...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ist da im Namen getrickst?
> "BMW Financial Services" --> ist die BMW Bank.
> BMW Financial Services - Vermogensmanagement, Leasing, Finanzierung
> 
> ...


Der Name ist nicht getrickst, hatte ich auch nicht behauptet. Aber die BMW-Bank verhält sich halt wie eine vom Autobauer BMW unabhängige Bank und sieht  den starken Wertverlust >100tkm weshalb für die Bank das Auto kurz danach "nichts" mehr wert ist. 
Das ist aber Marktbestimmt weil die Kunden  sich nunmal so verhalten wie sie es tun und vollkommen  unabhängig davon für welche Laufleistung der Autobauer BMW ("zufällig" gleicher Name und Besitzer aber halt komplett unabhängige Business-Unit) seine Fahrzeuge auslegt.

Anderes Beispiel: Meine Eltern haben Mal einen Wohnungskauf über einen Kredit der Mercedes-Bank finanziert. Komischerweise lief die Auszahlung nicht über das Autohaus  .


----------



## Zeiss (17. Mai 2018)

Das sieht nicht nur BMW Bank so, das sieht jede Leasinggesellschaft so. Ich arbeite in dem Bereich und es ist wirklich so. Gerade bei Pkws ist der Restwertverlauf ziemlich steil. Und ausserdem, jedes Fahrzeug ist nach fünf Jahren buchhalterisch abgeschrieben...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Mai 2018)

Bin grad aufm Heimweg und sehe an einer Kreuzung, dass sich n Mädel mitm Fahrrad aufs Maul legt. Fahre rechts ran, halte an einer Steigung und renne sofort zu der Dame um zu sehen, ob alles ok ist. Spreche grad mit ihr, wie ich sehe, dass mein Auto runtergerollt kommt. Handbremse nicht fest genug gezogen. 

Mein Herz schlägt immer noch wie bekloppt. Habe erstma gar nicht gecheckt, was da runter rollt, bis ich erkannte, dass das mein Auto ist... Konnte es grad noch stoppen, bevor es in ein anderes krachte.

So viel Glück gehabt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. Mai 2018)

Deswegen immer den ersten Gang einlegen. Lernt man doch in der Fahrschule.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich den "ersten" Gang eingelegt habe, bekomme ich den Schlüssel nicht aus dem Zündschloss. Halbautomatik. 

Der Ruckwärtsgang müsste allerdings drin gewesen sein.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Mai 2018)

Was für ein Auto fährst du, wenn ich fragen darf?

Halbautomatik habe ich PKWs irgendwie noch nie gehört. o.O


----------



## ludscha (19. Mai 2018)

Wie wärs mit P wie Parken ?

Aber nichts desto Trotz, ordentlich Glück gehabt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Halbautomatik habe ich PKWs irgendwie noch nie gehört. o.O


Also momentan ist es höchstens eine normale automatik und da bekommt man den schlüssel tatsächlich nicht aus dem zündschloss, wenn der gang noch drin ist. Die erfahrung durfte ich beim letzten leihauto auch schon machen incl. bremse statt kupplung. 
Aber vieleicht kommt irgendwann noch eine "halbautomatik". Da hat man dann eine H-schaltung, aber keine zu bedienende kupplung mehr. Dann reißt man die gänge nur noch durch und kuppeln tut ein automat.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Mai 2018)

Ja, was eine Halbautomatik ist, weiß ich.

Habe das aber bisher immer nur im Bezug auf Nutzfahrzeuge gehört.



Aber, dass man bei ner Automatik den Schlüssel nicht ausm Zündschluss bekommt, wenn der Wahlhebel nicht auf P ist, wusste ich echt nicht.  Kann vielleicht dran liegen, dass ich kaum noch Autos mit klassischem Schlüssel fahre (Keyless ftw).
Wollte mir beim nächsten Service mal nen Wagen mit Automatik geben lassen, würde mich echt mal interessieren wie sich das so fährt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Mai 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Habe das aber bisher immer nur im Bezug auf Nutzfahrzeuge gehört.


Soweit ich weiß soll das auch irgendwann mal im pkw-bereich kommen. Mir wäre ja ein sequezieller schalter, wo die kupplung nur zum anfahren gebraucht wird, lieber...


> Kann vielleicht dran liegen, dass ich kaum noch Autos mit klassischem Schlüssel fahre (Keyless ftw).


Oh... da freuen sich die ost-europäer. Wieder ein auto was man ohne beschädigung und aufwand einfach öffnen und nach hause fahren kann. ( link​ ) Mir kommt sowas nicht ins haus. Hab zwar vollkasko auf mein wägelchen, aber ich hänge an ihm. 


> Wollte mir beim nächsten Service mal nen Wagen mit Automatik geben lassen, würde mich echt mal interessieren wie sich das so fährt.


Kagge, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist. Mich stört vor allem das ständige herum geschalte. Da reicht es schon, wenn man nur etwas mehr gas gibt und schon schaltet es runter anstatt den motor im gang einfach machen zu lassen. Und dann fehlt halt noch das kupplungs-pedal...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (19. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber vieleicht kommt irgendwann noch eine "halbautomatik". Da hat man dann eine H-schaltung, aber keine zu bedienende kupplung mehr. Dann reißt man die gänge nur noch durch und kuppeln tut ein automat.


So ist es doch. Ich habe kein Kupplungspedal, schalte aber mit nem Knüppel hoch und runter, sowie in den Rückwärtsgang. 
Ist ein Smart Fortwo.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2018)

Du meinst einen manuellen Modus für die Automatik.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (20. Mai 2018)

Wie kann das ne Automatik sein, wenn ich jeden Schaltvorgang selber einleiten muss?


----------



## Flybarless (20. Mai 2018)

Mein Mutter hatte mal nen Twingo, da musste man nicht Kuppeln, nur Schalten (ganz normal H Schema).


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2018)

Eine Halbautomatik findet man auch bei den alten A-Klassen. Eine eher gruselige Variante. Und zum Abziehen des Autoschlüssels gibt es auch einen tollen Sonderfall, nämlich Saab mit Schaltgetriebe. Dort muss man den Rückwärtsgang einlegen, bevor der Schlüssel freigegeben wird. Ich vergesse das auch immer wieder, weil die Dinger recht selten sind, ärgere mich aber bis zur Weißglut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

Klutten, da hilft ganz simpel: Nie wieder SAAB fahren


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wie kann das ne Automatik sein, wenn ich jeden Schaltvorgang selber einleiten muss?


Das ding muß aber auch noch einen vollautomatischen modus haben. Die bedienungsanleitung wird dir da sicherlich weiter helfen.
Außerdem, du kannst mit deinem wählhebel das auto bestenfalls bitten doch mal den gang zu wechseln. Ob es das dann macht steht wo anders.  
Bei einer halbautomatischen schaltung ist aber, so wie ich das sehe, noch eine mechanische verbindung zwischen ganghebel und getriebe während bei einer automatik da nur ein kabel ist.


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Klutten, da hilft ganz simpel: Nie wieder SAAB fahren


Ich sitze nun mal jährlich in mehreren tausend Autos und da ist auch mal ein Saab dabei. Das lässt sich nicht verhindern.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ding muß aber auch noch einen vollautomatischen modus haben. Die bedienungsanleitung wird dir da sicherlich weiter helfen.


Nö, hatte zumindest der alte Smart ForTwo tatsächlich nicht.

Und auch mit Keyless darf ich bei mir die Zündung nur komplett aus machen wenn die Automatik auf P steht. Was bei einem Wandler aber auch die Getriebesperre und damit ein wegrollfester Zustand ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich sitze nun mal jährlich in mehreren tausend Autos und da ist auch mal ein Saab dabei. Das lässt sich nicht verhindern.



Das ist für mich zwar etwas schwer verständlich, aber ok.

Schätze mal, das ist Job bedingt?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2018)

Wenn man von Beruf Autos prüft darf man sich nicht aussuchen welche zur Untersuchung geschickt werden  .


----------



## keinnick (20. Mai 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist für mich zwar etwas schwer verständlich, aber ok.
> 
> Schätze mal, das ist Job bedingt?



Stichwort Dekra.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Mai 2018)

Achso.
Dann einfach kein Prüfplaketten mehr für Saab, dann erledigt sich das von selbst


----------



## keinnick (20. Mai 2018)

Ich finde das schon irgendwie spannend. In seinem Leben fährt man normalerweise vielleicht so 20-30 Autos, wenn man nicht gerade in der Autobranche arbeitet oder sich oft Autos mietet. In so einem Job kommt man ganz schön "rum", was Autos betrifft.


----------



## Zeiss (20. Mai 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und auch mit Keyless darf ich bei mir die Zündung nur komplett aus machen wenn die Automatik auf P steht. Was bei einem Wandler aber auch die Getriebesperre und damit ein wegrollfester Zustand ist.



Ich kann im 7er die Zündung ausmachen, auch wenn das Getriebe auf D steht, auch wenn kein Schlüssel drin steckt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nö, hatte zumindest der alte Smart ForTwo tatsächlich nicht.
> 
> Und auch mit Keyless darf ich bei mir die Zündung nur komplett aus machen wenn die Automatik auf P steht. Was bei einem Wandler aber auch die Getriebesperre und damit ein wegrollfester Zustand ist.



Sicher? Normalerweise hat der Smart am Knüppel ein Knopf, damit kann man von M zu Automatik wechseln. 
Wir hatten den mal als Arbeitsauto, jeder der mit dem gefahren ist, dachte auch er muss "manuell" schalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon irgendwie spannend. In seinem Leben fährt man normalerweise vielleicht so 20-30 Autos, wenn man nicht gerade in der Autobranche arbeitet oder sich oft Autos mietet. In so einem Job kommt man ganz schön "rum", was Autos betrifft.


Wir aus der Autobranche fahren die Autos aber nicht zum Spaß, sondern wir arbeiten.  Das ist schon ein ganz schöner Unterschied. Die neuen Azubis denken auch immer Probefahrten sind zum Spaß.  Bei einigen Autos würde ich sehr gerne auf eine Probefahrt verzichten. ...ganz davon abgesehen das man auf Probefahrt auch öfters mal liegen bleibt und abgeschleppt wird. ...tucktucktuck Motor aus, Handy raus, Azubi anrufen, ejjjj schnapp dir mal den Werkstattwagen, ich schick dir die GPS Koordinaten per Whatsapp... Und dann sind da die Geräusch-such-fahrten, wo man das Auto mit der Lenkung so lange schüttelt, bis der Azubi grün im Gesicht wird.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Sicher? Normalerweise hat der Smart am  Knüppel ein Knopf, damit kann man von M zu Automatik wechseln.
> Wir hatten den mal als Arbeitsauto, jeder der mit dem gefahren ist, dachte auch er muss "manuell" schalten.


Der Automatikmodus war bei den Dingern Sonderausstattung. Wenn man es nicht gekauft hat, ist da kein Knopf, oder der Knopf hat keine Funktion. ...mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Automatikmodus komplett unfahrbar ist. Ich glaube nicht das ich jemals ein schlechteres Getriebe gefahren bin.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich kann im 7er die Zündung ausmachen, auch wenn das Getriebe auf D steht, auch wenn kein Schlüssel drin steckt.


Ich darf dann den Drehknopf am Armaturenbrett nicht ganz zurück drehen. Da das Zündschloss aber bei mir wegen Keyless quasi überstimmt wird und ansonsten baugleich mit den normalen Modellen ist (Ich habe eine Art "Herdknopf" welcher dauerhaft im normalem Zündschloss sitzt) könnte das natürlich auch einfach daran liegen.

Bin gerade vom Oldtimertreffen im Freilichtmuseum Hagen zurück. Überall Oldies zwischen dem Fachwerkdorf sieht echt schick aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir aus der Autobranche fahren die Autos aber nicht zum Spaß, sondern wir arbeiten.  Das ist schon ein ganz schöner Unterschied. Die neuen Azubis denken auch immer Probefahrten sind zum Spaß.  Bei einigen Autos würde ich sehr gerne auf eine Probefahrt verzichten. ...ganz davon abgesehen das man auf Probefahrt auch öfters mal liegen bleibt und abgeschleppt wird. ...tucktucktuck Motor aus, Handy raus, Azubi anrufen, ejjjj schnapp dir mal den Werkstattwagen, ich schick dir die GPS Koordinaten per Whatsapp... Und dann sind da die Geräusch-such-fahrten, wo man das Auto mit der Lenkung so lange schüttelt, bis der Azubi grün im Gesicht wird.
> 
> 
> Der Automatikmodus war bei den Dingern Sonderausstattung. Wenn man es nicht gekauft hat, ist da kein Knopf, oder der Knopf hat keine Funktion. ...mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Automatikmodus komplett unfahrbar ist. Ich glaube nicht das ich jemals ein schlechteres Getriebe gefahren bin.



Das ist hart 
Ja das Getriebe ist Grütze.
Jetzt haben wir stattdessen einen nagelneuen Astra. 
Tja, das Getriebe ist dort genauso ******* (dachte das geht gar nicht ).


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ding muß aber auch noch einen vollautomatischen modus haben. Die bedienungsanleitung wird dir da sicherlich weiter helfen.
> Außerdem, du kannst mit deinem wählhebel das auto bestenfalls bitten doch mal den gang zu wechseln. Ob es das dann macht steht wo anders.
> Bei einer halbautomatischen schaltung ist aber, so wie ich das sehe, noch eine mechanische verbindung zwischen ganghebel und getriebe während bei einer automatik da nur ein kabel ist.


Junge, willst du mich veräppeln? 
Darfst dir die Betriebsanleitung gerne durchlesen. Dann kommst du vielleicht nicht mehr auf solche hilfreichen Vorschläge.

Auf beleuchteten Autobahnen fährt es sich so viel entspannter. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied so groß ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Junge, willst du mich veräppeln?
> Darfst dir die Betriebsanleitung gerne durchlesen. Dann kommst du vielleicht nicht mehr auf solche hilfreichen Vorschläge.


TheBadFrag hat bereits die erklärung geliefert...


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der Automatikmodus war bei den Dingern Sonderausstattung. Wenn man es nicht gekauft hat, ist da kein Knopf, oder der Knopf hat keine Funktion.


Tut mir leid das ich so was komisches nicht kenne und sich mir der sinn dahinter auch nicht erschließt.
Aber auch ohne automatik-modus ist und bleibt es ein schnödes automatik-getriebe.


----------



## Flybarless (21. Mai 2018)

Unter einer "schnöden" Automatik verstehe ich eine seit Jahrzehnten gängige Wandlerautomatik.
Und die hat der Smart nicht. Sondern ein ein "normales" Schaltgetriebe wo die Gangwechsel und Kupplung
halt per Aktoren angesteuert wird. Wie zb. bei den alten BMW SMG Getrieben zb. auch.


----------



## keinnick (21. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber auch ohne automatik-modus ist und bleibt es ein schnödes automatik-getriebe.


Nee, eben nicht. Es ist eine automatische Kupplung. Die gab es sogar schon im Trabant: Hycomat – Wikipedia


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2018)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Unter einer "schnöden" Automatik verstehe ich eine seit Jahrzehnten gängige Wandlerautomatik.


Dann ist das wohl eine definitionssache. Bei mir fallen selbst die DSG-getriebe unter "schnöde automatik", weil halt alles von allein geht.
Eine halbautomatik wäre bei mir eine (mechanische/klassische) H-schaltung ohne kupplung.


keinnick schrieb:


> Nee, eben nicht. Es ist eine automatische Kupplung. Die gab es sogar schon im Trabant: Hycomat – Wikipedia


Ganz so scheint es beim smart aber nicht zu sein. Das smart-getriebe ist, soweit ich das ersehen konnte, quasi voll-automatisiert wärend der trabbi noch über den lenkstock geschalten wurde und "nur" automatisch kuppelte. (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab)


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2018)

Ja die schönen älteren Smart Getriebe, wenn ein Smart an der Ampel steht denke ich mir schon immer "es ist nicht der Fahrer der schläft" sondern das Getriebe das nach 10 Sekunden attacke aufm Gaspedal endlich mal merkt "da war doch was - ach ja einkuppeln lassen und losfahren"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Mai 2018)

So schlimm ist es auch nicht 
5 Sekunden reichen dem Getriebe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es auch nicht


Ehm doch, Zoon hat das ziemlich genau umschrieben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Mai 2018)

Nö, wenn man nicht schläft, lässt man dennoch viele an der Ampel stehen. Du musst halt nur eine Sekunde früher reagieren. 
... oder 2.


----------



## Riverna (23. Mai 2018)

Oder drei, oder vier... 

Also mit dem Smart ForTwo C450 (die erste Baureihen von 1998 bis 2006) gewinnst du kein Ampelrennen der Welt. Das Getriebe und die Schaltzeiten sind eine Zumutung sondergleichen. Ob das bei den Nachfolgern C451 und C453 besser geworden ist, kann ich jedoch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Mai 2018)

Meiner ist von 2012. Weiß nicht, wie das beim ersten ist. Sollte mich sowieso nur während des Studiums begleiten. In der Stadt ein Traum, da man immer einen Parkplatz findet.
Demnächst muss was größeres her. (1er, 2er oder C-Klasse Coupé)


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2018)

Also Ampelrennen kann man mit einem Smart auf keinen Fall gewinnen. Bei 14 bis 15 Sekunden auf 100 ist man so ziemlich das langsamste Auto an der Ampel. Man gewinnt eventuell gegen den 40 Tonner, weil der bei 90 elektronisch abgeregelt ist..  

Immerhin sind beim 453 die Schaltzeiten dank Handschaltung oder DKG jetzt ok. ...wobei das DKG dennoch langsamer als der Handschalter ist...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Mai 2018)

Und man gewinnt dafür fast jede Parkplatz-Challenge, weil andere Autos nicht rein passen, wo der stehen kann 
Das Auto soll in der Stadt parktisch sein, kein Renn-Wagen


----------



## Zeiss (24. Mai 2018)

Finde es irgendwie komisch, dass Getrag es beim Smart nicht hingekriegt hat vernünftige Schaltzeiten hinzubekommen. Das sie es können, haben sie ja beim SMG gezeigt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2018)

Also ich habe noch keinen Parkplatz gefunden, wo kein normales Auto reinpasst. So viel schmaler ist ein Smart ja auch nicht. Und durch diese super langen Türen braucht man wieder mehr Platz zum aussteigen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Mai 2018)

Hier in der Gegend hatte ich immer das Problem, dass die Parklücken gern mal zu kurz sind um rein zu kommen 
4,77m Auto passen nun mal nicht in 3,9m Parklücke


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2018)

Parallel Parken an einer Straße ohne explizite Boxen ist die Smart Paradedisziplin. Wenn was eingezeichnet ist oder man gewinkelt steht ist es natürlich relativ egal wie kurz und wendig der ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Mai 2018)

Aber auch nur der erste, die neuen beidne Generationen sidn schon zu lang dafür. Außerdem fehlen dann die Reflektoren, rein nach STvO ist das so dann nicht mehr Regelkonform.
Ist natürlich auch Auslegungssache, ...
Aber das Quer Parken halte ich nun nicht für den besten Punkt. Längs Parken ist aber eben oft eine Frage der Länge des Fahrzeugs. Dazu muss es aber nicht zwingend immer Smart sein, ein Up, Mii, ... kann sowas natürlich ebenfalls.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2018)

Dein "Längs Parken" ist "Parallel Parking" auf Englisch. Daran dachte ich.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch keinen Parkplatz gefunden, wo kein normales Auto reinpasst. So viel schmaler ist ein Smart ja auch nicht. Und durch diese super langen Türen braucht man wieder mehr Platz zum aussteigen.


Komm mal in die Düsseldorfer Innenstadt. Meistens liegt der Vorteil darin, dass er wesentlich kürzer ist. Oftmals haben Parkplätze keine Markierung, sodass du darauf angewiesen bist, dass die anderen vernünftig parken. Kam oft genug vor, dass da dann nur ein schmales oder kurzes Auto reinpasste. Sehe das jeden Samstag.

Achja, Studenten können meistens auch nicht vernünftig parken. 

Vor dem Smart fuhr ich übrigens ne C-Klasse, also kenne ich den Unterschied ganz gut.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Achja, Studenten können meistens auch nicht vernünftig parken.


Sieh es positiv... Einsicht ist der erste weg zur besserung. 


> Vor dem Smart fuhr ich übrigens ne C-Klasse, also kenne ich den Unterschied ganz gut.


Und da heißt es immer "die armen studenten". Ich mach wohl was falsch... (als nicht-student)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sieh es positiv... Einsicht ist der erste weg zur besserung.
> 
> Und da heißt es immer "die armen studenten". Ich mach wohl was falsch... (als nicht-student)


Ich war viele Tausende Kilometer mit dem Wolf bei der Bundeswehr unterwegs, vor allem im Gelände. Da erlaube ich mir die "Arroganz" zu glauben, dass ich halbwegs fahren kann. 

Wenn man nach der Schule fleißig arbeitet, kommt man mit nem Polster ins Studium. Eine Freundin fuhr sogar nen Cayenne, aber der war ein Geschenk ihres Papas.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich war viele Tausende Kilometer mit dem Wolf bei der Bundeswehr unterwegs, vor allem im Gelände. Da erlaube ich mir die "Arroganz" zu glauben, dass ich halbwegs fahren kann.


Ich war froh, das ich keinen wolf fahren mußte. Wäre zwar sicherlich spaßig gewesen, aber nicht bei uns. Ich hätte dann den kasernen-kommandanten durch die gegend kutschen müssen und das auch zu den unmöglichsten zeiten.
Und für LKW hatte ich wohl einen punkt zuviel auf meinem konto. Aber das hat man halt als handwerker. Dafür fahre ich auch mit anhänger rückwärts und hab in münchen schon einen fiat ducato, allerdings mit hilfe eines einweisers, zwischen laterne und jeep cherokee so eingeparkt, das vorn und hinten wirklich nicht mehr wie 20cm platz waren. (geschlagene 15 min. hats gedauert, aber war nix anderes frei) Das nützt allerdings alles nix, wenn man einen tag mit kompletten blackout hat. Da braucht man es mit parken erst garnicht versuchen. Wird einfach nix...


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2018)

Solange die Handbremse bei einem Fronttriebler gut zieht kann man damit doch einparken wie ein Gabelstapler.  Geht super.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (24. Mai 2018)

@TurricanVeteran

Hatte zum Glück genug Fahrten, in denen ich auf dem Übungsgelände Punkte abklappern musste und allein war. Tempolimit 30 im Gelände? Haha, guter Witz. Also einfach ne Rally simuliert. Bei Schnee dann einmal fast bei voller Fahrt in nen Baum gekracht, weil das mit der Handbremse gar nicht so einfach war. Man bewegt ja immerhin mehr als 2 Tonnen. 

War eine extrem spaßige Zeit. Als Panzergrenadier fühlte ich mich wohler. Da saß man aber nur hinten drin. Durfte den Marder leider nicht fahren.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber das hat man halt als handwerker.



Handwerker haben ergo automatisch (viele) Punkte?
Liegt bestimmt daran weil es Handwerker sind, und nicht weil man sich nicht an die Vorschriften haelt.
Komm mir jetzt nicht mit Streß, handwerkerundfreundliches Deutschland und was weis ich was.


----------



## Captn (24. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch keinen Parkplatz gefunden, wo kein normales Auto reinpasst. So viel schmaler ist ein Smart ja auch nicht. Und durch diese super langen Türen braucht man wieder mehr Platz zum aussteigen.



So ein Smart ist schon recht kurz. Ich hab es immer gehasst, als ich zwischendurch in Berlin gewohnt habe. Da bekommst du die Krise mit nem 5er BMW, wenn du erst gegen 10 Uhr abends heim kommst. Die parken da alle wie sie wollen und so hast du oft "halbe" Parkplätze übrig, in denen du mit keinem normalen Auto Platz findest. Ich hoffe, ich muss nie wieder innerstädtisch wohnen... 
Die Leute können weder vernünftig Auto fahren noch parken .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Mai 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Handwerker haben ergo automatisch (viele) Punkte?


Was heißt "viele"? Ich war anno 2002 beim bund und ja, ich hatte zu der zeit 2 oder 3 punkte auf dem konto. Mein chef war da schonmal gelaufen und auch sonst war ich nicht der einzige der da was drauf hatte. Das ist nunmal so, wenn man ständig neue strecken, viele kilometer fährt, ab und zu halt mal einen termin halten will, ständig zuviel arbeit da ist und man auch keine lust hat immer mehr als 10h am tag zu arbeiten. (ohne effektiv mehr geld davon zu haben)
Ich weiß, du kannst das als NRW`ler nicht nachvollziehen, aber wer denkt das nur wir im osten den sozialismus hatten war noch nicht auf der anderen seite deutschlands. So gemütlich arbeitende handwerker wie z.b. in nürnberg oder münchen (montage) hatte ich bis dato noch nicht gesehen. (den vogel schoss aber ein ofenbauer in unna ab!)


> Liegt bestimmt daran weil es Handwerker sind, und nicht weil man sich nicht an die Vorschriften haelt.


Du gehörst nicht zufällig zu dem nutzlosen gesocks, was die allgemeinheit mit durch füttert? (und nein, damit sind keine polizisten, politessen bzw. die justiz gemeint!!!) So viel unwissenheit klingt doch schon fast nach einem fahrad-fahrenden büro-mensch mit 2km weg zur arbeit.


> Komm mir jetzt nicht mit Streß, handwerkerundfreundliches Deutschland und was weis ich was.


Hmpf... Naja, handwerkerfreundlich ist es jetzt auch nicht. Die bürokratie wird immer mehr und mittlerweile sind wir schon so weit, das alles bis zum mindestlohn nachgewiesen werden muß und bei großbaustellen werden mittlerweile auch die namen der mittarbeiter, deren anschrift und personalausweißnummer verlangt. (datenschutz lässt hier eigentlich grüßen)
Und das mit dem streß... nunja, seitdem es nicht mehr so viele leute gibt wird es auch ruhiger. Ich finde es mittlerweile angenehm und punkte hab ich schon seit jahren keine mehr bekommen.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> ....



So eine aehnliche Reaktion habe ich erwartet, wobei ich auf Einsicht gehofft hatte.
Relativierung, Schuldzuweisung und mit einer Beleidigung noch den Frust abgelassen.
Jeder ist selbst fuer sein handeln verantwortlich. Jeder hat Entscheidungsfreiheit.
Punkte bekommt man nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten.


Weiter will ich auf das gar nicht eingehen.

Doch  eine Sache, persoenlicher Natur: bevor du ueber Jemanden urteilst,  solltest du vielleicht so einiges ueber diese Person in Erfahrung  bringen.
Dann kommen solche peinlichen Beleidungsversuche wie: 





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du gehörst nicht zufällig zu dem nutzlosen gesocks, was die allgemeinheit mit durch füttert?


 und 


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So viel unwissenheit klingt doch schon fast nach einem fahrad-fahrenden büro-mensch mit 2km weg zur arbeit.


 erst gar nicht zustande.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Mai 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> So eine aehnliche Reaktion habe ich erwartet, wobei ich auf Einsicht gehofft hatte.
> Relativierung, Schuldzuweisung und mit einer Beleidigung noch den Frust abgelassen.


Ich weiß gerade nicht wo der frust her kommen soll, weshalb du das mal noch erläutern müßtest.
Ansonsten, dererlei psychologische exkursionen machen deine ansichten nicht zwangsläufig richtig und lassen die argumentation doch eher dünn erscheinen. 



> Jeder ist selbst fuer sein handeln verantwortlich. Jeder hat Entscheidungsfreiheit.


...und ich habe damals für mich entschieden nicht immer übermäßig lange unterwegs zu sein. Das du das, unter anderen vorraussetzungen, anders handhabst liegt nicht an mir und übertragbar ist es auch nicht.


> Punkte bekommt man nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten.


Darüber könnte man diskutieren... aber nicht mit dir. Dazu wäre ein gewisses maß an einsicht nötig, was ich aus deinen texten aber beim besten willen nicht heraus lesen kann.


> Dann kommen solche peinlichen Beleidungsversuche wie:  und...


Der erste satz spiegelt meine persöhnliche meinung über teile des ÖD wieder, was nicht verboten ist und obendrein als frage formuliert wurde. Der zweite satz war dagegen lediglich eine vermutung.
Das du dich durch beide angesprochen bzw. beleidigt fühlst anstatt sie einfach zu verneinen, und dazu deine art zu diskutieren, lässt doch einige rückschlüsse zu. Allerdings werde ich mich jetzt mit entsprechenden vermutungen zurück halten. Sie könnten ja als beleidigung aufgefasst werden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Mai 2018)

Seid nett zueinander, sonst gibts Popohaue!

Habe nur einmal nen Punkt bekommen, weil ich aufm Motorrad einen Wohnwagen im Überholverbot überholte. Da waren 70 und der fuhr durchgehend 30. Hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht. Würde an der gleichen Stelle auch wieder überholen. Habe vorsichtig geschaut, ob jemand entgegenkommt und war nach einem Gasgriff auch direkt vorbei.


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der erste satz spiegelt meine persöhnliche meinung über teile des ÖD wieder, was nicht verboten ist und obendrein als frage formuliert wurde. Der zweite satz war dagegen lediglich eine vermutung.
> Das du dich durch beide angesprochen bzw. beleidigt fühlst anstatt sie einfach zu verneinen, und dazu deine art zu diskutieren, lässt doch einige rückschlüsse zu. Allerdings werde ich mich jetzt mit entsprechenden vermutungen zurück halten. Sie könnten ja als beleidigung aufgefasst werden.


Vor einigen Jahren, bei meinem vorherigen AG, war ich auch noch der "fahradfahrende Büromensch mit 2km Arbeitsweg". Und nun? Was sagt das nun genau aus? Dass Du es so schwer hast, weil Du einen längeren Arbeitsweg hast? Den hab ich, inkl. Termindruck heute auch. Sorry, selten so einen Bullshit gelesen.


----------



## Captn (25. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Seid nett zueinander, sonst gibts Popohaue!
> 
> Habe nur einmal nen Punkt bekommen, weil ich aufm Motorrad einen Wohnwagen im Überholverbot überholte. Da waren 70 und der fuhr durchgehend 30. Hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht. Würde an der gleichen Stelle auch wieder überholen. Habe vorsichtig geschaut, ob jemand entgegenkommt und war nach einem Gasgriff auch direkt vorbei.



Hat der dich angezeigt, oder war dort zufällig eine Streife unterwegs? Ich kann sowas nämlich auch nicht leiden. Ich fahre keineswegs zu schnell, aber wenn jemand meint 40 auf einer 50er Strecke zu fahren überhole ich den auch fix, sofern die Gegebenheiten es zulassen. Das dauert ja bei mir keine fünf Sekunden. Nur mache ich das nicht im Überholverbot .


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Mai 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Hat der dich angezeigt, oder war dort zufällig eine Streife unterwegs? Ich kann sowas nämlich auch nicht leiden. Ich fahre keineswegs zu schnell, aber wenn jemand meint 40 auf einer 50er Strecke zu fahren überhole ich den auch fix, sofern die Gegebenheiten es zulassen. Das dauert ja bei mir keine fünf Sekunden. Nur mache ich das nicht im Überholverbot .


Kurz darauf sprang ein Motorradpolizist ausm Gebüsch. Hatte fast das Gefühl, als würde der Wohnwagen auch zur Polizei gehören und das an dieser Stelle extra machen. 

Seitdem bin ich nie wieder durch Essens grünen Stadtrand gefahren. Dort sind nun überall 50-Schilder aufgestellt. Man merkt, dass die Stadt Geld braucht.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2018)

Wenn die in Essen wirklich fieß wären würden sie einfach in der Innenstadt die grüne Welle bei 60km/h noch mit Blitzer versehen. Bis jetzt hab ich da aber noch keine erleiden müssen.


----------



## Captn (25. Mai 2018)

Erinnert mich an einige Geschichten, die man von Kollegen so hört. Da wurde man dann von zivilen Polizisten auf der leeren Autobahn abends bedrängt und anschließend abkassiert, wenn man sich drauf eingelassen hat. Ich würde mal sagen bei dir war das einfach dummer Zufall. Ob das heute noch möglich ist, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Dank jahrelangem Stellenabbau sieht man hier bei uns so gut wie keine Kontrollen mehr. So konnte man vor einigen Jahren noch damit rechnen, dass die Beamten bei uns in der Nacht von Samstag zu Sonntag schon hinterm Ortseingangsschild warten, so braucht man sich heute gar keine Gedanken mehr drum machen. Dafür stehen hier immer ab und zu die grauen Caddy-Blitzer auf dem Fahrradweg . Ich persönlich finde, dass das eigentlich eine ziemlich traurige Entwicklung ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2018)

Hmmm... weiß nicht, ob es in NRW auch so ist. Gefühlt würde ich nicht sagen, dass hier seltener als vor paar Jahren geblitzt wird. Dass man sich aber Stellen aussucht, an denen kaum eine Gefahr besteht, dafür aber viele etwas schneller unterwegs sind, ist ganz normal.
Habe noch nie gesehen, dass man sich auch mal vor Schulen oder Kindergärten platziert.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. Mai 2018)

Wenn man nur soviel schneller fährt, dass man nicht geblitzt wird (oder gar nicht schneller fährt als erlaubt) würde sich das Problem auch lösen. 

Hat was vom Henne-Ei-Problem. ^^


Bevor hate kommt:
Ja, ich fahre meist auch nen Mü schneller als erlaubt (aber nur soviel, dass ich für Blitzer uninteressant bin), Ja ich wurde auch schon geblitzt.


----------



## keinnick (26. Mai 2018)

Wenn Du so schnell fährst, dass es die Blitzer nicht interessiert, dann fährst Du auch nicht zu schnell. Wenn der Tacho 130 anzeigt, dann fährst Du real ja oftmals eh unter 120km/h (lt. Navi).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Mai 2018)

Was hast du denn für n mieses Tachometer? Meines geht auf etwa 3-4km/h genau


----------



## keinnick (26. Mai 2018)

Ein stinknormales Tachometer, das sich innerhalb der Vorgaben bewegt: 


> 4.3.5 . Das Fahrzeug wird bei folgenden drei Geschwindigkeiten geprüft : 40 km/h , 80 km/h sowie 120 km/h oder 80 % der vom Hersteller angegebenen Hoechstgeschwindigkeit , wenn diese weniger als 150 km/h beträgt .
> 
> 4.3.6 . Die Fehlergrenze des zur Messung der tatsächlichen Geschwindigkeit des Fahrzeugs verwendeten Kontrollgeräts darf nicht grösser sein als mehr oder weniger 1,0 % .
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. Mai 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du so schnell fährst, dass es die Blitzer nicht interessiert, dann fährst Du auch nicht zu schnell. Wenn der Tacho 130 anzeigt, dann fährst Du real ja oftmals eh unter 120km/h (lt. Navi).



Naja, immer noch schneller als die meisten Dullies auf der Straße 

Mein Tacho geht bei 105 genau auf 100, bei 125 auf 118 und damit überhole ich die meisten auf der Autobahn schon.

Und ich denke bei 85 Tacho in einer 70er Zone bin ich schon zu schnell, aber da interessiert mich der Blitzer normal auch (gerade so) noch nicht.

Aber grundsätzlich hast du Recht. In der Regel fahre ich nicht zu schnell. Wird ja nen Grund haben dass auf ner Landstraße 80 ist und nicht 100


----------



## Zoon (26. Mai 2018)

Vorallem die Meisten gehen bei Blitzern immer panisch auf die Bremse und eiern mit 50 dran vorbei obwohl 70 erlaubt sind.  Am liebsten sollten die Blitzer dann erst recht auslösen aufgrund unnötigen Bremsmanövers und Gefährdung des fließenden Verkehrs




DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Nö, wenn man nicht schläft, lässt  man dennoch viele an der Ampel stehen. Du musst halt nur eine Sekunde  früher reagieren.
> ... oder 2.



Kann sein das es bei den neuen Modellen besser ist und das  Steuergerät vom Typ "Rüdiger Hoffmann" gegen etwas flinkeres getauscht  wurde. Den Smart Roadster fand ich ja durchaus geil. Den sollten die  wieder mal bringen, aber mit vernünfigen Motor & Getriebe, handgeschaltet oder  meinetwegen DSG aus der jetzigen Generation.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. Mai 2018)

Ja, das finde ich auch schrecklich.

Vor allem bei mir auf der A1. Da ist nen Blitzer in einer 120er Zone. Dahinter machen die gerne Abstandskontrollen.

Vor dem Blitzer bremsen aber alle auf 100 ab, obwohl das gar nicht nötig ist und ich muss mitbremsen damit die Abstandskontrolle mich nicht bekommt. Das ist nicht nur unnötig, sondern auch Bußgeldwürdig (absichtliches Abbremsen vorm Blitzer und danach wieder beschleunigen) und vor allem kostet das auch (etwas) Sprit.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2018)

Das ist auch schlimm. Man sollte das Tempo ja halbwegs einschätzen können. Diese Panikbremsungen vor Blitzern, obwohl sie eh bereits eine angebrachte Geschwindigkeit haben.

Für mich ist es aus mit dem Smart. Ich muss mehr als eine zusätzliche Person unterbringen können. Beim C-Klasse Coupé kannste hinten wenigstens noch ein Kind reinstopfen oder 2. 

Bei meinem Tacho ist es auch so, dass ich bei allem, was jenseits der 100 ist, mindestens 5-10 km/h abziehen kann, um zur tatsächlichen Geschwindigkeit zu kommen.



> Wie viel darf der Tacho zu viel anzeigen?
> Laut EU-Richtlinie 75/443/EWG darf der Geschwindigkeitsmesser bei Fahrzeugen, die vor 1991 zugelassen wurden, bis zu sieben Prozent vom realen Wert abweichen. Bei Fahrzeugen, die nach 1991 zugelassen wurden, dürfen die Tachonadel oder das Digitaldisplay sogar bis zu zehn Prozent mehr anzeigen - plus einem Zuschlag von vier Kilometern pro Stunde. Bei einem realen Tempo von 100 km/h erlaubt der Gesetzgeber also eine Tachoanzeige von maximal 114 km/h.





Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Vor dem Blitzer bremsen aber alle auf 100 ab, obwohl das gar nicht nötig ist und ich muss mitbremsen damit die Abstandskontrolle mich nicht bekommt. Das ist nicht nur unnötig, sondern auch Bußgeldwürdig (absichtliches Abbremsen vorm Blitzer und danach wieder beschleunigen) und vor allem kostet das auch (etwas) Sprit.


Vor allem ist es dann nicht immer so einfach zu beweisen, dass man sich nicht falsch verhalten hat.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. Mai 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das ist auch schlimm. Man sollte das Tempo ja halbwegs einschätzen können. Diese Panikbremsungen vor Blitzern, obwohl sie eh bereits eine angebrachte Geschwindigkeit haben.


Vor allem hat man ja nen Tacho direkt vor der Nase. Da soll man ja sowieso manchmal draufschauen 



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es dann nicht immer so einfach zu beweisen, dass man sich nicht falsch verhalten hat.


Das hatte meine Mutter mal.
Da war ihr einer vor die Nase gezogen, Sie hatte sogar noch gebremst. Da wurde aber der Abstand gemessen und Sie kam da nicht mehr raus weil die nicht gefilmt hatten, dass der andere Idiot ihr vor die Nase gezogen ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Das hatte meine Mutter mal.
> Da war ihr einer vor die Nase gezogen, Sie hatte sogar noch gebremst. Da wurde aber der Abstand gemessen und Sie kam da nicht mehr raus weil die nicht gefilmt hatten, dass der andere Idiot ihr vor die Nase gezogen ist.


Mein Vater musste deswegen für einen Monat den Lappen abgeben. Dann durfte ich jeden morgen um 5 aufstehen und ihn 30 Kilometer zur Arbeit fahren. 
Wenn du die Abstände so einhältst, wie es sein sollte, zieht dir immer jemand rein und auf einmal hat man gar keinen Abstand mehr. Wenn du dann einfach nur vom Gas gehst, dauert es halt etwas, bis der Abstand passt. Ist das der Moment, in dem eine Abstandsmessung durchgeführt wird, kannst du einfach Pech haben. Wenn du stattdessen bremst, hast du dann einen hinten im Heck.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. Mai 2018)

Jap.

Wie du es machst, machst du es falsch


----------



## Captn (26. Mai 2018)

Unter anderem darum habe ich eine Kamera im KFZ . Da das ja nun auch offiziell als Beweismittel zugelassen ist, ist das natürlich noch besser ^^.
Aber diese Panikbremsungen vor Blitzern sehe ich auch immer jeden Tag zur Arbeit. Das eignet sich immer gut diesem Knäuel von Autos auf der linken Fahrspur zu entfliehen und rechts vorbeizuziehen. Sonst ist man ja mit den nach GPS gemessenen 70 auf der 70er Strecke zu langsam für einige Verrückte .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. Mai 2018)

Ja, so eine Dashcam finde ich auch recht interessant.

Allerdings kosten die ja auch einiges, wenn man ein gutes Bild haben will und ich hab absolut keinen Plan davon wie ich sowas einbaue und korrekt an die Zündung kopple, damit ich da nicht USB-Kabeln im Zigarettenanzünder rumhantieren muss.


----------



## Captn (26. Mai 2018)

Na, bei meinen Autos hab ich das Kabel ganz normal unterm Himmel und hinter der A-Säule ins Handschuhfach verlegt. Und da ich dort eine Aufnahme für eine Taschenlampe im Fahrzeug habe, ist das ganze einfach daran verdrahtet. So muss das nicht an den Zigarettenanzünder, welcher dummerweise dauerhaft von der Batterie versorgt wird. So bleibt die Kamera mit ausgeschalteter Zündung auch aus .


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2018)

Der Akku einer Actioncam hält paar Stunden, wenn man nicht in 4k und 120 fps filmt. Da brauchts keine Kabel.


----------



## masterX244 (26. Mai 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> Vorallem die Meisten gehen bei Blitzern immer panisch auf die Bremse und eiern mit 50 dran vorbei obwohl 70 erlaubt sind.  Am liebsten sollten die Blitzer dann erst recht auslösen aufgrund unnötigen Bremsmanövers und Gefährdung des fließenden Verkehrs
> --SNIP--



Woran sollen die Blitzer unterscheiden ob es ein Bremsdepp ist oder ein anderer Grund fürs lamgsamer sein?
Es reicht schon ein BLitzer nen paar meter vor (!) einer Kreuzung und ein Linksabbieger der auf ne Lücke im Gegenverkehr warten musste um ne Verlangsamung zu verursachen


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> Vorallem die Meisten gehen bei Blitzern immer panisch auf die Bremse und eiern mit 50 dran vorbei obwohl 70 erlaubt sind.  Am liebsten sollten die Blitzer dann erst recht auslösen aufgrund unnötigen Bremsmanövers und Gefährdung des fließenden Verkehrs


Das ist immer die perfekte Gelegenheit zum überholen.  Man wird meistens angehupt aber dafür hat man dann freie Fahrt. Ich fahre jeden Tag durch 2 Blitzer auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und da überhole ich fast täglich, wenn bei 50 wegen dem Blitzer auf 35 runtergebremst wird.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der Akku einer Actioncam hält paar  Stunden, wenn man nicht in 4k und 120 fps filmt. Da brauchts keine  Kabel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich will doch nicht ständig den Akku von meiner Dashcam laden. (zumal meine Cam keinen Akku hat) Zündung ein -> Aufnahme, Zündung aus -> Cam aus. Ich mache es meistens so, das ich ein Relais verbaue. Das Relais absichern und an Kl30,(inkl. Eintrag im Sicherungskasten) den Schaltstrom hole ich dann von der Spannungsversorgung Scheibenwischer, die fast immer auf Kl15 liegt.(wenn man keine KL15 Rail hat wie bei Daimler)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2018)

Die Cam wird hauptsächlich am Motorrad genutzt, da sie ziemlich gute Bilder macht. Manchmal dann "zweckentfremdet" im Auto. Da landen die Aufnahmen dann eh am PC oder werden eben wieder gelöscht. Ist jetzt nicht so schwierig, die Kamera aus der Halterung zu lösen.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Mai 2018)

Mit einer Actioncam waere ich etwas vorsichtig, die als Dashcam zu nutzen.
Überschreibt denn deine Actioncam permanent die vorigen Aufnahmen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Mai 2018)

Muss sie nicht, wenn der Nutzer bestätigt und per Speicher nachweist, dass er selbst löscht.


----------



## Captn (27. Mai 2018)

Also meine überschreibt in 1min Clips (man kann das auch umstellen, aber dann sucht man ja im Normalfall ewig) die ältesten Einträge, sobald der Speicher voll ist. Alles von Belang speichere ich nach einlegen der SD-Card temporär auf dem Smartphone ab, sofern das die Kamera nicht schon selbst macht. Denn Ereignisse, wie einen Unfall speichert die Kamera im "Event-Ordner" ab und dieser wird nicht überschrieben , da alle anderen normalen Vorkomnisse wie gesagt in einer Schleife in einem seperaten Ordner dafür gespeichert werden. Wenn du aber den G-Sensor, der diese "Events" festlegt, zu sensibel einstellst, legt die Kamera ein solches Event schon beim überfahreren einer holprigen Straße an . Damit kann man dann natürlich auch alles wichtige überschreiben.


----------



## nikon87 (28. Mai 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ja, so eine Dashcam finde ich auch recht interessant.
> 
> Allerdings kosten die ja auch einiges, wenn man ein gutes Bild haben will und ich hab absolut keinen Plan davon wie ich sowas einbaue und korrekt an die Zündung kopple, damit ich da nicht USB-Kabeln im Zigarettenanzünder rumhantieren muss.


Also der Preis ist denke ich abhängig davon was man will. Wenn man natürlich ein gestochen scharfes Bild in FullHD bei jeglicher Witterung haben will kostet es natürlich dementsprechend. Das ist bei einer Dashcam aber auch nicht nötig. Meine Cam hat mich knapp 60€ gekostet, ist sehr einfach zu montieren, das Kabel kann man auch relativ simpel verstecken (kommt natürlich aufs Auto an) und die Bildqualität ist absolut ausreichend. Zumindest war die Montage bei mir (vorher Seat Ibiza aus 2007, jetzt Audi A4 aus 1999) in beiden Autos kein Problem und auch bei meinem Dad (BMW, keine Ahnung welcher genau) hab ich das Teil mittlerweile verbaut und das Kabel ließ sich gut unter dem Himmel und der A-Säule verklemmen. Musste nicht mal was abbauen oder so. Da ich den Zigarettenanzünder nicht nutze und da sowieso ein 2-Port-USB-Adapter drin ist, von welchem ich nur einen Port brauche, hängt die Kamera da mit dran. Funktioniert einwandfrei seit knapp 1 Jahr.


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen mein Winterauto bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Amarok Highline mit 190kw.

Wollte eigentlich einen Arteon, da konnte ich aber bei den Motoren nicht so frei wählen wie ich gerne dürfte und hab dann lange hin-und her gemacht bis ich mir gedacht hab "ach komm, 6zylinder, hoch sitzen, sieht mal anders aus, probierste mal".

Mal gucken wie das Ding auf der AB ist(wo ich die meisten meiner km fahre), aktuell fahre ich ja aber einen T6 California, schlimmer wirds schon nicht werden(bzgl. Straßenlage, Leistung und Windgeräuschen).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Mai 2018)

Dienstwagen? 6 Monate?


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2018)

Ja, voraussichtlich 4Monate.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. Mai 2018)

Schick!

Zeig mal Bilder, wenn du ihn hast. 

Mir wäre nur die Farbe zu langweilig, aber das ist sicherlich Vorgabe, oder?

Und wie kommt es, dass du ihn vorraussichtlicht nur 4 Monate hast? Normal wird doch für länger geleaset oder nicht?


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte gerne das Blau vom Aventura, gabs aber nicht, und dann dachte ich probierst mal den Kontrast Schwarz - Chrom. Aber ja, ich Habs sonst auch lieber farbig . Ich bin bei den Farben relativ frei, aber nicht komplett. Wie lange ich Autos halte is Modellabhaengig, wir koennen Autos con verschiedenen Herstellern nehmen, je nach Marke und oder Modell behalten wir die zwischen 4 und 36Monate


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. Mai 2018)

Okay,
ich hätte warscheinlich Chestnut-Braun genommen, ist finde ich total der klassiker beim Amarok. 

Das Blau vom Aventura sieht auch cool aus, aber das gibt es doch auch beim Highline:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist natürlich schön flexibel. 

Auch cool, dass du bei Marke und Modell so frei bist, das ist in vielen Firmen anders...


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2018)

Chestnut braun habe ich gerade auf meinem Bus . Wollte eigentlich ein rotes Auto als nächstes, im fruehjahr dann vllt.
Das Matte ist leider gesperrt, das Metallic vom Aventura gabs nicht .
Ja das ist ganz nett bei uns, auch keine Beschränkung bei Motoren, Benziner Kosten einen kleinen Zuschlag pro Monat (<50€), ansonsten was gefällt und verfügbar ist. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. Mai 2018)

Okay,
ja braun passt denke ich auch zum T6 gut! 

Oh, seh jetzt erst das das Blau matt ist. Aber den Metallic-Lack habe ich im Konfigurator auch gesehen. Stahlblau oder so.

Darf ich fragen als was du arbeitest, dass so ein großes Auto als Firmenwagen hast? (T6 ist ja freilich nicht klein).


----------



## worco (30. Mai 2018)

Ich bin Unternehmensberater fuer Connected Cars, da brauch ich natürlich den T6 weil.... Ich im Sommer gerne mal campe, an  eine Rennstrecke gehe oder auf ein kleines Festival und der dafür super praktisch ist


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (30. Mai 2018)

Ah okay.
Dann ists also eher der private Zweck. 

Danke


----------



## Zoon (31. Mai 2018)

Mit dem V6TDI ausn Audi hat das Ding auch endlich nen ordentlichen Motor. mit der 4 Zylinder Luftpumpe hätte ich mir den nicht mal im Schlaf angeschaut.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Mai 2018)

Is dasderV6 der bald nirgendwo fahren darf und bei Porsche und Audi derzeit nicht bestellbar ist?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Mai 2018)

Nicht 1:1.
VW-Nutzfahrzeuge hat das Aggregat im Normalfall angepasst.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (31. Mai 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Is dasderV6 der bald nirgendwo fahren darf und bei Porsche und Audi derzeit nicht bestellbar ist?



Man kann sich auch zu sehr beeinflussen lassen


----------



## worco (31. Mai 2018)

In den grundzuegen schon. Macht mir das sorgen? Noe, dann bekomm ich halt nen anderes auto kurzfristig. Wuerde ich den als privatperson kaufen? Vermutlich eher nicht :p


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2018)

Diesel kaufen macht im Moment absolut keinen Sinn.  Die ganzen Umwelt Hipster Hater geben grade vollgas. Haben zwar keine Ahnung aber Autos bashen geht immer.


----------



## Captn (31. Mai 2018)

Darum fahre ich auch einen knapp 20 alten Benziner mit V8, der ganz bestimmt sauberer ist als die neueren betroffenen Dieselmotoren, vom Spritverbrauch ganz zu schweigen . Ich selbst bin zwar kein Dieselfan, einfach weil es mir zu sehr nach Traktor klingt, aber diese Diskussion ist doch banal. Das Konzept ist sehr effizient. Da kann kein normaler Mensch diese Hysterie verstehen .
Bis es dann nur noch Elektroautos und versiffte Carsharingschleudern in den Städten gibt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Diesel kaufen macht im Moment absolut keinen Sinn.



Gebraucht schon  
Nach meinem GTE werde ich mir auch wieder einen Diesel als Daily kaufen, wahrscheinlich was in die Richtung 325/330d E91 mit dem N57 weil die so stark im Preis gefallen sind.
Gerade die halbwegs modernen Diesel von vor 5-10Jahren sind finde ich sehr günstig geworden.
Im Gegensatz dazu sind gute 1.9TDI nur minimal im Preis gefallen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Juni 2018)

Diesel wäre sogar die sauberste Technologie, wenn die Fahrzeuge einen richtigen Adblue Tank hätten. Und die Fahrer natürlich nachfüllen..


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Diesel wäre sogar die sauberste Technologie, wenn die Fahrzeuge einen richtigen Adblue Tank hätten. Und die Fahrer natürlich nachfüllen..


Wenn die Fahrer nicht nachfüllen, startet der Motor nicht mehr.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2018)

Wollte ich gerade schreiben. Der Fahrer hat da doch wenig Auswahl. Sonst würde kein Schwein nachfüllen (lassen).


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Juni 2018)

Der Motor brauch kein Adblue und kann auch so starten. Das ist ja der Clou an den Abschaltvorrichtungen von VW & co.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juni 2018)

Zurück nach einer einwöchigen Hollandreise mit Kind und Hund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2018)

Was für eine Einheit soll "zurückgelegt" denn haben? Nach einer Stunde mit 70km/h sieht es jedenfalls nicht aus.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juni 2018)

Es sind 1786km. Start und Fahrzeit kann man vergessen, das ist Blödsinn. Zurückgelegt, Verbrauch und Geschwindigkeit sind aber "echt".


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2018)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Der Motor brauch kein Adblue und kann auch so starten. Das ist ja der Clou an den Abschaltvorrichtungen von VW & co.


Warum sollte der Motor auch AdBlue brauchen...  Das wird ja in den Auspuff geblasen und ein Motor braucht schonmal generell keinen Auspuff.  Das Problem an dieser Stelle ist der Gesetzgeber, daher gibt es diese Abschaltung.


----------



## Captn (1. Juni 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Zurück nach einer einwöchigen Hollandreise mit Kind und Hund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Verbrauch ist ziemlich gut für die große Maschine .


----------



## worco (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo Nachbar


----------



## Zeiss (2. Juni 2018)

@Captn: Finde ich auch. Aber in Holland fährt man auch anders, da ist auf der Autobahn 130, ich bin immer 150 gefahren und ACC drin. Etwas Stadtverkehr gibt es natürlich auch. Bei konstant 150 zeigt er auf der Momentanverbrauchsanzeige 12 Liter an.

Für einen 6 Liter V12 geht es mehr als in Ordnung, vor allem bei dem Gewicht.

@worco: Wie Nachbar? Wo wohnst Du denn?


----------



## worco (2. Juni 2018)

nach Südenvon dir aus


----------



## Klutten (3. Juni 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch ist ziemlich gut für die große Maschine .



Du hast doch vor dem Urlaub sicher 4 Zündkerzen rausgedreht und bist nur mit 8 Zylindern durchs Flachland geeiert.  

...und 4 Noträder montiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2018)

Bei Daimler V12 kann man sogar 6 Zylindern auf einer Bank die Zündung wegnehmen, ohne das man es groß am Motorlauf merkt.  Hab ich auch nicht geglaubt, bis ich es mal zu Diagnosezwecken ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juni 2018)

Geht bei BMW genau so...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2018)

Solange die die gleiche Zündreihenfolge haben wird das wohl so sein.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2018)

Hab dem Subaru am Wochenende mal was gegönnt. Takata 3" Gurte, Bride LowMax Sitze und einen Heckdiffusor.


----------



## DARPA (3. Juni 2018)

Hoffentlich auch den legit stuff 

Ich finds gut, dass du die Takata in schwarz genommen hast. Das grün hätte sich voll mit der Außenfarbe gebissen.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2018)

Es sind originale Bride und originale Takata. Also eintragung kein Problem... halte von dem Fake/Repklika/Style Zeug nix. 
Grüne Takatas wollte ich auch nicht, hatte auch etwas Bedenken das es sich mit der Aussenfarbe nicht verträgt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2018)

Diffusor mit Funktion oder nur Optik?

Mich reizt an Japanern ja nach wie vor ein RX7 Cabrio. Werden auch gerade zu Oldtimern sodass zumindest die Steuer wieder günstig wird, aber die Aussicht auf die Suche nach einer Wankelbegabten Werkstatt schreckt, abgesehen von allmählich wieder steigenden Preisen, dann doch ab.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juni 2018)

Ist nur ein Optik Diffusor. 
Ein richtiger Diffusor der DownForce bringt ist bei meiner Fahrweise dann nicht von nöten. Mich hat es nur immer sehr gestört das die Seitenlippen an der Heckschürze soviel tiefer waren als die eigentliche Stoßstange.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Juni 2018)

Gibt es abgesehen von der Optik einen Grund, weshalb man den 4er einem 2er vorziehen sollte? Wenn es kein M ist, dann ist ja auch die Motorisierung identisch.
Sofern man meistens zu zweit unterwegs ist, sollte der Platz doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. Juni 2018)

Ich denke als groß-gewachsener oder etwas fülligerer Mensch wird man es im 4er besser haben.

Für mich gäbe es keinen Grund, einen 2er dem 4er vorzuziehen, da er besser aussieht, mehr Platz bietet und man den als 3 Liter Diesel bekommen könnte.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Juni 2018)

Bin mit 1,78 nicht besonders groß und auch nicht fülliger. Diesel kommt nicht in Frage. 

Sollte sie mal Probe fahren und dann mit dem C-Coupé vergleichen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. Juni 2018)

Also wenn zum Vergleich nen C-Coupé steht, fällt der 2er ja sowieso raus.  Andere Klasse und so.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Juni 2018)

Ne, der fällt nicht raus. Beim 2er sind 6-Zylinder noch bezahlbar im Gegensatz zur C-Klasse ab 2016.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (4. Juni 2018)

ja ok, du schaust ja nach Benzinern 

Aber die C-Klasse ist trotzdem größer als der 2er, auf 4er Level.

Ist also klar, dass der 2er günstiger ist


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (4. Juni 2018)

Ja, das mit der Größe ist mir bekannt.

Ich werde sie mal testen und dann schauen, ob der 2er reicht. Lieber das kleinere Auto mit dem größeren Motor. Ich mag den Klang von 4-Zylindern nicht so.


----------



## Klutten (4. Juni 2018)

Wenn die Hersteller mit ihren Abgasprüfungen mal in die Hufe kommen würden, könnte ich mir schön einen M2 Competition bestellen. Nur leider werden die Konfiguratoren in den letzten Tagen immer leerer. Es sind nur noch wenige und ausgesuchte Modelle bestellbar. Ein Hoch auf den 1. September 2018.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Juni 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die Leute die sich mit Felgen und Radmuttern auskennen. 

Zu Ersteren... Ich hab in gewissen Geschwindigkeitsbereichen qausi ein "eiern" am Auto. Kein Schütteln im Lenkrad oder so sondern einfach ein unrundes Rollen. Jetzt hat wer gesagt dass wenn mans in dern Händen spürt ne Unwucht ist und wenn mans mit dem Hinterteil spürt können es Felgen sein die nicht sauber zentriert sind. Hab meine Felgen (ACE Wheel, AFF02 in 8,5*19) heute noch mal runter gemacht und so exakt wie möglich versucht mittig rein zu setzten. Danach mit einer Schraube unten rechts die Felge recht satt an die Nabe gezogen und mit ner 2. Schraube oben noch fixiert damit das Rad nicht kippt. Jetzt kann ich aber das ganze Rad so wie am Video sichtbar immer noch bewegen... sollte der Zentrierring nicht dafür sorgen dass das eben nicht mehr wackelt? Hab ich da eventuell falsche Zentrierringe bekommen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SLCHZJN2iaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu den Radmuttern. Bisher hatte ich immer Probleme die auch wieder gelöst zu bekommen bzw. danach wieder auf die Radbolzen. Jetzt hat der gleiche Typ auch gesagt nachdem er die gesehen hat dass die vieeeeel zu fest dran waren und dass die daher oben quasi in die Felge gepresst und verformt wurden. Kann man glaub auf dem Bild auch sehen.
Als ich damals beim Importeur nachgefragt hab wie fest man die anziehen darf sagte er mir "Genau gleich wie die Orignalfelgen". Gesagt geatan und mit 175NM angezogen... Ergebnis nicht optimal würde ich sagen.
Kann ich jetzt eigenmächtig nur noch mit 130 oder 140 anziehen und gucken ob es auch hält oder muss ich da vom Händler dann Muttern bekommen die das abkönnen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links die neue Mutter, rechts die alter, 1 mal benutzt für rund 1.000km.

Lasst mal hören was ihr dazu meint.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2018)

Tesla bekommt 175nm und wenn das die Muttern nicht aushalten, dann würde ich schnellstens andere nehmen. Im Sprinter die Radbolzen haben die gleiche Größe und da werden die mit 240nm angezogen ohne Probleme. Einen Zentrierring braucht man in der Regel nicht, man kann die Felge auch so montieren. Wichtig dabei ist, dass man die Muttern oder Schrauben erst von Hand alle gleichmäßig anlegt und so die Felge zentriert.

Ein Zentrierring ist nur eine Montagehilfe, die Falschmontage verhindern soll. Die Felge wird im Fahrbetrieb über die Reibung zwischen Felge/Bremsscheibe/Nabe gehalten. Da hat die Zentrierung keinerlei Wirkung mehr.


----------



## Captn (4. Juni 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn die Hersteller mit ihren Abgasprüfungen mal in die Hufe kommen würden, könnte ich mir schön einen M2 Competition bestellen. Nur leider werden die Konfiguratoren in den letzten Tagen immer leerer. Es sind nur noch wenige und ausgesuchte Modelle bestellbar. Ein Hoch auf den 1. September 2018.



Es lohnt sich halt net, weil wohl besonders bei BMW viele Modelle demnächst überarbeitet werden. Also streicht man die entsprechenden Ottomotoren für's erste aus dem Konfigurator. VW ist noch radikaler und entledigt sich gleich "unbeliebter" Modelle .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juni 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich halt net, weil wohl besonders bei BMW viele Modelle demnächst überarbeitet werden.



Der M2 Competition wird sich auf jeden Fall lohnen und oft verkaufen. 
Denn damit bekommt der M2 endlich einen vernünftigen Motor und mehr M spezifische Teile im Innenraum zu einem moderaten Aufpreis.



Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Aber die C-Klasse ist trotzdem größer als der 2er, auf 4er Level.



Aber die C-Klasse ist halt merklich schlechter verarbeitet als ein 4er


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Juni 2018)

@TFB
Wo bekommt man Muttern die das aushalten? Ich hab die Angabe noch nie wo gesehen. Immer nur Gewindemasse und So.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2018)

Normalerweise müssen die mit den Felgen mitgeliefert werden...   Die originalen Muttern passen nicht?

Was für Muttern brauchen die Felgen? Das muss im Gutachten stehen.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Juni 2018)

Nein, die originalen sind zu dick, die passen in die Felge nicht.  Die Muttern müssen M14x1,50 sein. Und Zentrierringe 74,1-64,1


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2018)

M14x1,5 ist nur das Gewinde. Was ist das für ein Kegel?


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Juni 2018)

Anhand den Bildes hätte ich gesagt Kegel, Kugel wäre ja rund... aber das steht im Beiblatt halt alles nicht dabei. An der breitesten Stelle 24mm. Das ist alles was ich hab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (4. Juni 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich halt net, weil wohl besonders bei BMW viele Modelle demnächst überarbeitet werden. Also streicht man die entsprechenden Ottomotoren für's erste aus dem Konfigurator. VW ist noch radikaler und entledigt sich gleich "unbeliebter" Modelle .



Alle Hersteller überarbeiten momentan ihre vollständige Palette. Beim M2 ist nicht die Frage ob er kommt, sondern wann. Wie üblich ist es natürlich besonders nervig, wenn man auf etwas bestimmtes wartet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2018)

Hmmmm, ansich müsste es doch ein Gutachten für die Felgen geben... 60° Kegel ist sehr verbreitet aber das einfach anzunehmen wäre sehr leichtsinnig.  Ich nehme mal an du hast auch nicht das passende Werkzeug um nachzumessen.

Ansonsten beim Hersteller der Felgen anfragen, was da für Muttern reingehören. Ich würde dann auch gleich in einem Zug nach den richtigen Zentrierringen fragen. Die schicken dir bestimmt welche zu.


----------



## nikon87 (5. Juni 2018)

Kann mir hier zufällig jemand helfen? Ich muss bei meinem alten Seat Ibiza 6L (BJ2006) vor dem Verkauf das Radlager hinten rechts wechseln. Ich finde aber irgendwie keine Angabe zu der nötigen Kraft beim Anschrauben. In einigen Foren habe ich davon gelesen, dass man die Mutter mit 300NM anziehen soll, dann wieder eine Ummdrehung lösen und mit 50NM nachziehen. Kann das so stimmen? Kommt mir irgendwie sehr hoch vor der erste Wert...ich hab da aber auch nicht wirklich Ahnung von. Umbau macht mein Dad, aber er findet da eben auch nichts und nur wegen der einen Info jetzt noch ein Handbuch ("So wird's gemacht" - Band 129) zu kaufen ist irgendwie übertrieben. Auto kommt ja dann zeitnah weg.

Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand der Zugriff auf die entsprechenden Infos hat...


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2018)

175Nm?? Sind die krank?


----------



## taks (5. Juni 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Zu Ersteren... Ich hab in gewissen Geschwindigkeitsbereichen qausi ein "eiern" am Auto. Kein Schütteln im Lenkrad oder so sondern einfach ein unrundes Rollen. Jetzt hat wer gesagt dass wenn mans in dern Händen spürt ne Unwucht ist und wenn mans mit dem Hinterteil spürt können es Felgen sein die nicht sauber zentriert sind.



Sag bitte Bescheid was es bei dir war.
Hab das gleiche Problem seit die neuen Sommerreifen drauf sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> 175Nm?? Sind die krank?


Was ist daran schlimm? Bei Daimler bekommen z.b. V-Klasse je nach Felge auch mehr, obwohl das ja ganz normale PKW Räder sind. SUV und Oberklasse bekommt ja sowieso 150nm.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2018)

Naja, V-Klasse ist ein Van mit "etwas" Gewicht. 
Der 7er hat 140Nm. 175 erscheint mir irgendwie doch als "viel".


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juni 2018)

Gewichtsmässig kann ich mithalten. 2.6t Leergewicht  Kein Wunder braucht die Kiste fast 4 Sekunden bis 100 

Aber ich bin auf dem guten Weg... wies aussieht hat man mir falsche Muttern gegeben. Durch die kann ich das Rad nedd ganz fest machen sondern hab quasi den Bolzen fest gemacht. Die ersten waren 34mm tief, jetzt liefern sie mir 41mm tiefe Muttern..


----------



## Offset (5. Juni 2018)

nikon87 schrieb:


> In einigen Foren habe ich davon gelesen, dass man die Mutter mit 300NM anziehen soll, dann wieder eine Umdrehung lösen und mit 50NM nachziehen. Kann das so stimmen? Kommt mir irgendwie sehr hoch vor der erste Wert...ich hab da aber auch nicht wirklich Ahnung von.



Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die 300NM dazu da sind, dass das Radlager auf jeden Fall richtig sitzt. Ob das stimmt kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.
Ich hab mich dann für die Werkstatt entschieden, so teuer war das zum Glück nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juni 2018)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat wie man ein Radlager wechseln soll, würde ich sowieso lieber die Finger davon lassen. Das kann mächtig teuer werden.  Meistens braucht man da sowieso irgendein Spezialwerkzeug. Gibt nur ganz wenige Radlager, die man mit 0815 Werkzeug wechseln kann.


----------



## nikon87 (5. Juni 2018)

Mein Dad schraubt seit gut 40 Jahren selbst an seinen Autos, daher denke ich er weiß was er tut. Nur möchte auch er sich eben gerne an Herstellervorgaben halten. 
Wie auch immer...ich habe die Info mittlerweile über den Bruder von einem Arbeitskollegen der mal Mechaniker war besorgen können. Danke aber trotzdem für die Hinweise.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juni 2018)

So, nach einer einmonatigen Pause (urlaubsbedingt) ging es gestern weiter:

Anfang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und am Ende dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ordentlich versifft der Kleine....


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juni 2018)

Grad nachgeschaut.
Die günstigsten M240er oder sogar M140er sind oftmals weniger gelaufen und günstiger als die 125er oder 230er. Natürlich sind die im Unterhalt wesentlich teurer, aber was solls? Die Nachfrage scheint nicht besonders groß zu sein.

Der 4er sieht schon deutlich besser aus. Das Heck des 2er ist Schrott. Mit dem größten 4-Zylinder ist man auch noch flott unterwegs. Nur klanglich ist das so traurig. 
Die müssen sich ja schon irgendwo an meiner Street Triple (3-Zylinder) messen und die brüllt ab 6000 wie ein Löwe.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2018)

So brüllen wie ein Motorrad darf kein modernes Auto.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2018)

Das ist übrigens ein Punkt, den ich noch nie verstanden habe. Warum dürfen die Dinger eigentlich so laut sein? Technisch gesehen sollte es doch problemlos möglich sein, Motorräder von der Lautstärke her auf ein "normales" Maß zu begrenzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein Punkt, den ich noch nie verstanden habe. Warum dürfen die Dinger eigentlich so laut sein? Technisch gesehen sollte es doch problemlos möglich sein, Motorräder von der Lautstärke her auf ein "normales" Maß zu begrenzen.


Nein, ist es nicht. Schonmal nen Motorrad mit 40kg Auspuff gefahren? Bei dem Abgasdurchfluss, den man für 200PS braucht, muss man sehr viel Schalldämpfermaterial haben, bis das leise wird. Klar kann man an eine S1000RR einen Auspuff von einer 125er dranbauen... ...die ist dann auch leise... ...hat dann aber nur 40PS von möglichen 200PS.  Nicht gut.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2018)

Nein, bin ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie.  Aber meine Frage zielte eher darauf ab: Warum dürfen die Dinger so laut sein und Autos nicht? Warum werden die nicht gedrosselt, oder für Autos im Gegenzug eben solche Lautstärken erlaubt? (Was ich mir nicht wünsche)


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2018)

Das wär schön wenn Autos wieder so laut sein dürften.  Den BMW 2002 von meinem Vadder konnte man damals über 5km Luftlinie locker hören und es war alles eingetragen. Das muss damals ein Paradies gewesen sein. Keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf Landstraßen, kaum Lautstärkebegrenzungen und man konnte das Auto noch so umbauen, wie man wollte.


----------



## keinnick (6. Juni 2018)

Naja, nenn mich Spießer, aber mir gehen die Motorradgruppen am WE manchmal schon auf den Keks, wenn sie hier vor dem Ortsausgang meinen, sie müssen die 120km/h noch vor dem Ortsausgang erreichen. Ich wohne 200m davor und der Lärm geht mir schon auf den Geist. Bei den getunten Golfs "Sportauspuff" ist es aber nicht minder nervig. Das gebe ich zu.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juni 2018)

Mir ging es gar nicht um die Lautstärke, sondern um die Soundcharakteristik. Es gibt kaum nervigere Dinge als sinnlosen Krach. 
Ein 4-Zylinder kann halt generell nicht brüllen, höchstens heulen. 

CLA und A 45 AMG klingen beispielsweise wirklich schrecklich.


----------



## blautemple (6. Juni 2018)

Mit einem V4 oder dem CP4 von Yamaha geht das schon


----------



## Riverna (6. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ein 4-Zylinder kann halt generell nicht brüllen, höchstens heulen.



Auch ein 4 Zylinder kann gut klingen, ob das dann brüllen/fauchen oder eben heulen ist mag Ansichtssache sein. Natürlich klingt ein R6 oder V8 in der Regel um einiges besser.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Mir ging es gar nicht um die Lautstärke, sondern um die Soundcharakteristik.


"Interessanter" Klang kommt von unausgeglichen Zündfolgen. Die gibt es z.B. bei R3, R5 und Crossplane V8.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juni 2018)

Weiss jemand wie man den Gummigeruch von Alu-Pedalaufsätzen weg bringt? Haben uns sowas fürs Cabrio gegönnt, aber das Zeug stinkt nach Gummi dass einem übel wird


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Interessanter" Klang kommt von unausgeglichen Zündfolgen. Die gibt es z.B. bei R3, R5 und Crossplane V8.


Das ist mir bekannt. Natürlich ist es am Ende etwas Subjektives. Nur gibt es für mich halt nichts, was langweiliger klingt als ein R4.

Wenn man den Unterschied zwischen R4 und V6 oder V8 kennt, dann will man keinen R4 mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Juni 2018)

Für mich klingt ein 3 Zylinder in höheren Drehzahlen auch bedeutend besser als jeder normale 4 Zylinder.
Der R3 hat halt eine vergleichbare Klangcharakteristik wie ein R6.


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das ist mir bekannt. Natürlich ist es am Ende etwas Subjektives. Nur gibt es für mich halt nichts, was langweiliger klingt als ein R4.
> Wenn man den Unterschied zwischen R4 und V6 oder V8 kennt, dann will man keinen R4 mehr.



YouTube
YouTube

Stimmt schon, gibt nix langweiligeres als so einen öden 4 Banger. Und bevor jetzt kommt ich wäre ein R4 Fanboy, ich habe auch einen V6 und einen R6.

Wenn man einen der richtig gut klingenden R6 hat, braucht man keinen V6, V8 oder ähnliches.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juni 2018)

Und wenn man auf Understatement steht ist der fehlende Sound bei nem E-Auto geil.

-->
Da hat jeder nen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juni 2018)

Im Endeffekt höre ich das Gegrummel meines R5 immer nur dann wenn ich vergessen habe den Kofferraum richtig zu zu machen o.Ä. und bei laufendem Motor hinter dem Auto stehe. Vom Fahrersitz aus macht er sich in der Regel garnicht bemerkbar.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Juni 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> YouTube
> YouTube
> 
> Stimmt schon, gibt nix langweiligeres als so einen öden 4 Banger. Und bevor jetzt kommt ich wäre ein R4 Fanboy, ich habe auch einen V6 und einen R6.
> ...


Hat der Impreza keinen Boxer-Motor?
Der E30 M3 gefällt mir klanglich auch nicht. 

Bei Motorrädern ist es ja ähnlich. Die S1000RR hat auch die größte Machoattitüde und poltert trotz R4 laut und prollig rum, sogar mit Serienauspuff. Dennoch klingt der R4 nicht halb so schön wie der V2 einer Panigale.

Wer an 4-Zylinder Sound gefallen findet, darf das doch gerne tun. Ich sage nur, dass er mich nicht anspricht.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Für mich klingt ein 3 Zylinder in höheren Drehzahlen auch bedeutend besser als jeder normale 4 Zylinder.
> Der R3 hat halt eine vergleichbare Klangcharakteristik wie ein R6.


Jupp.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> YouTube
> YouTube
> 
> Stimmt schon, gibt nix langweiligeres als so einen öden 4 Banger. Und bevor jetzt kommt ich wäre ein R4 Fanboy, ich habe auch einen V6 und einen R6.
> ...



Beim M3 E30 ist halt hauptsächlich das Ansauggeräusch gut zu hören, das hast du aber bei jedem Motor mit entsprechender Ansaugung.

Hier hört man gut den Unterschied bei zwei standard Fahrzeugen:

YouTube
YouTube


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2018)

So, es geht nun weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 90.000km mit Mobil1 0W40:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Juni 2018)

Schön sauber, so wie es sein sollte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2018)

Hm, schon wieder zwei mal der gleiche Post in zwei Foren 

Aber ja, schöne Arbeit Turbo... aäh Zeiss


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2018)

Ich kann es auch lassen 
Interesse scheint ja eh nicht so groß zu sein.

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]: Ja, schön sauber ist er. Die Nocken haben leichte "Streifen", aber nur optisch, eine Kante gibt es da nicht. Sonst alles sauber, keine Ablagerungen oder Verkrustungen.


----------



## Captn (8. Juni 2018)

Ach, ich finde das ganz interessant. Ist mal was anderes .


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2018)

Wow Porsche hat ja wirklich den Vertrieb von Neuwagen komplett eingestellt.  Haben die Öko-hipster ja echt gut hinbekommen. Selbst einen S3 kann man aktuell nicht mehr bestellen. Hätte mir vielleicht noch ein paar Autos auf Halde bestellen sollen.  Bald fahren wir alle nur noch mit Blümchenfahrrädern durch die Gegend.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2018)

Eigentlich müsste man die Automobilisten dazu anstiften die EU Regierung zu verklagen, denn deren Regulierung war ja der Grund für diesen Mist.


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2018)

Aktuell sieht die Lage überall komisch aus. Die Hersteller konzentrieren sich auf die Zeit nach dem 01.09. und bis dahin sind ohnehin alle Bänder ausgelastet. Daher kann man zur Zeit nur das bestellen, was fertig genehmigt ist ...was augenscheinlich nicht viel ist.


----------



## Flybarless (9. Juni 2018)

Das hat die deutsche Autoindustrie ja super hinbekommen. Wie kommt man sich als Mitarbeiter
dieser Mega Konzerne vor wenn der eigene Arbeitsplatz in Gefahr gerät weil die tollen Konzernbosse
statt Innovation nur Lug und Trug begehen?. Und am ende noch rum heulen weil der böse Staat ja so
unmögliche Abgasregeln vorschreibt. Ist woll nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die eigenen Mitarbeiter
mal gegen ihre eigenen Bosse auflehnen. Es sind deren Arbeitsplätze die fahrlässig gefährdet werden 
weil deren Bosse in den letzten Jahren schlicht kriminell gehandelt haben und sich so die Suppe selber
eingebrockt haben die sie jetzt nicht auslöffeln wollen.


----------



## keinnick (9. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wow Porsche hat ja wirklich den Vertrieb von Neuwagen komplett eingestellt.  Haben die Öko-hipster ja echt gut hinbekommen. Selbst einen S3 kann man aktuell nicht mehr bestellen. Hätte mir vielleicht noch ein paar Autos auf Halde bestellen sollen.  Bald fahren wir alle nur noch mit Blümchenfahrrädern durch die Gegend.


Naja, temporär. Wurde hier im Thread auch schon erwähnt. Bis Dein S3 auf den Schrott gehört, wird die neue Version sicher wieder bestellbar sein. Und die Porsche-Modelle auch.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juni 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Ach, ich finde das ganz interessant. Ist mal was anderes .



Wohl zu sehr "anders".



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man die Automobilisten dazu anstiften die EU Regierung zu verklagen, denn deren Regulierung war ja der Grund für diesen Mist.



Das verstehst Du, das verstehe ich, aber der Michel dadraussen rafft es leider nicht.

Es kann nicht verlangt werden, dass wenn Werte X und Prüfverfahren A gefordert sind, dann doch nach Y und B getestet wird und es dann nicht passt. Warum wohl??? Die Automobilindustrie ist hier die Gefickten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, temporär. Wurde hier im Thread auch schon  erwähnt. Bis Dein S3 auf den Schrott gehört, wird die neue Version  sicher wieder bestellbar sein. Und die Porsche-Modelle auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist trotzdem absolut lächerlich. Unsere Luft ist sauber wie fast nirgendwo und trotzdem müssen die Abgasvorschriften strenger werden? Wir können ja alle Elektroautos kaufen, dann müssen die Kohlekraftwerke wieder ans Netz und wir haben wieder überall den Ruß rumfliegen. Politiker merken es echt nicht. Ich hoffe die EU löst sich bald auf. Dann hat dieser Schwachsinn ein Ende.


----------



## Captn (9. Juni 2018)

So wie ich das beim Focus gelesen habe, ist man davon ausgegangen, noch eine Übergangsfrist von vier Jahren zu erhalten, weil das wohl doch recht viel Arbeit sei, die Motoren an die KATs anzupassen. Das sehen die Umweltheinis natürlich wieder anders. Frei mach dem Motto: Entsprechender KAT ran, fertig ist die Laube . Der bevorstehende Wechsel zum Facelift bei vielen Modellen hat dann angeblich auch viele Modellstreichungen zusätzlich zur Folge gehabt, um sich die Arbeit zu sparen. Die Verordnung war den Automobilherstellern also bekannt, aber man wollte es halt hinaus zögern. Nur macht da die EU nicht mit. Und da Porsche bei gar keinem Modell die Neuverordnungen einhalten kann, kann man auch keinen Porsche konfigurieren . Also mal wieder blöd gelaufen. Ich seh es schon kommen, dass aus Protest dann vermehrt alte Saugdiesel mit H-Kennzeichen zugelassen werden .


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2018)

Mein A3 bekommt auch bald ein H-Kennzeichen, dann darf der anständig Qualmen und Knallen.  Kat raus, Schalldämpfer weg, Lambda 0,85, ALS einprogrammieren und gib ihm. Oldtimer dürfen das.


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2018)

Ich bin schon mal gespannt, wie die wirklichen Sportwagenhersteller damit umgehen. Die großen Motoren laufen eh nah am thermischen Limit, sodass ein zusätzlicher Filter da nicht gerade gelegen kommt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...und gib ihm. Oldtimer dürfen das.


Glücklicherweise nur in deiner Welt


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juni 2018)

Glaub das mit dem "Kat raus" wird es nicht klappen...

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit H und freiprogrammierbarer Motorsteuerung?


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2018)

Das "H" bedeutet grundlegend die Erhaltung automobilen Kulturgutes und beinhaltet keinen Freifahrtschein für Bastler.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juni 2018)

Ok, danke.


----------



## XE85 (9. Juni 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> So wie ich das beim Focus gelesen habe, ist man davon ausgegangen, noch eine Übergangsfrist von vier Jahren zu erhalten ....



Die neuen Vorschriften und deren in Kraft treten sind seit Jahren bekannt. Wenn die Automobilkonzerne halt glauben das sie eh, trotz aller Vorkommnisse, wieder großzügige Ausnahmen und Aufschiebungen bekommen ist das deren Problem.

Die neuen Vorschriften bezüglich Verbrauchs- und Abgasmessung sind nicht so viel strenger als die bisherigen. Wenn man sich den neuen WLTP mal ansieht ist da nicht so viel Unterschied zum NEFZ. Die maximale Geschwindigkeit ist ein bisschen höher, die durchschnittliche ebenso, die Beschleunigungszeiten sind etwas kürzer und der Test länger. Aber insgesammt keine große Änderung, gerade große, leistungstarke Motoren werden nachwievor kaum gefordert.

Nur bei den Hybriden ändert sich der Test grundlegend da nun auch der Stromverbrauch und, wie auch bei Elektroautos, die Ladeverluste mitgerechnet werden und zudem der Wost Case simuliert wird, sprich der Test einmal komplett mit dem Verbrennungsmotor gefahren werden muss. Damit sind natürlich die Fabelwerte in den Katalogen Geschichte. Und zum schönrechnen der Flottenverbräuche eignen sich die Hybride auch nicht mehr.


Der einzige wirklich gravierende Unterschied ist: Viele, nicht alle, Schlupflöcher mit denen sich die Hersteller durch die Tests getrickst haben werden gestopft. Statt ohne Ende optimierter Prototypen müssen jetzt Serienfahrzeuge für die Tests verwendet werden. Und was das bedeuted sieht man halt jetzt am Markt, viele leistungsstarke Fahrzeuge bestehen ohne die bisher legalen, und manchen Herstellern trotzdem noch zu wenigen, Tricks keinen Abgastest. Es hätte die Hersteller aber niemand daran gehindert auch bisher schon (zumindest schrittweise) die Testwagen dem Serienmodell anzugleichen, dann müsste man jetzt nicht nachsitzen bzw. wäre der Sprung nicht so groß. Aber da kommt halt wieder der erste Satz ins Spiel mit weiterhin Ausnahmen und so ...


Insgesammt ist die gesetzliche Entwicklung sehr zu begrüßen, wenn das eine oder andere Prestigemodell vom Markt verschwindet geht die Welt davon auch nicht unter.  Das sehen Fans natürlich anders und das ist auch deren gutes Recht, man wird es halt niemals allen Recht machen können, ein paar Verlierer wird es immer geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise nur in deiner Welt


Also was ich so sehe, werden die Autos mit H direkt beim Tüv durchgewunken.  Ist die Kiste schön gewaschen und der Innenraum sauber, gibts auch nen neuen Stempel. Ich traue mich da teilweise nicht mal ne Probefahrt mit zu machen, weil die Kisten sowas von durch sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2018)

XE85 es ist halt schwer dem Kunden jetzt weniger Leistung verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Juni 2018)

Dann müssen sie sich halt was überlegen. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, dass sich der Kunde gern anlügen lässt ist ja nix neues. Marketing sollten sie ja noch beherrschen.


----------



## Master-Onion (11. Juni 2018)

ohh alle brav en Auto, ich muss mir erst eins kaufen ^^


VW will ich aber nicht damit fahren doch nur die Hobby Aufreißer mit rum, also wohl Peugeot 206 oder  Honda Civic oder CRX


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Juni 2018)

Naja, da würde ich persönlich aber lieber nen Aufreißer-Auto fahren als nen Franzosen oder Honda (bewusst die Marke genannt, weil ich nicht alle Asiaten schlecht finde).   

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Master-Onion (11. Juni 2018)

nein echt nicht, wenn ich die Wahl hab ob VW oder Bahn  nehme ich die Bahn


Auto ein wenig "Tunen" und fertig will einfach n Schönes Auto und nicht das Klischee des Hobby Affen erfüllen.

Bei VW gefällt mir sowieso nur der 1er und 2er


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2018)

Versuchst du dich grad am VW-Bashing oder was wird das hier ?


----------



## janni851 (11. Juni 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Versuchst du dich grad am VW-Bashing oder was wird das hier ?



Oder BMW Bashing in dem er 1er und 2er als VWs bezeichnet  oder hat VW seine Modelle umgelabelt?[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Juni 2018)

Mir gefällt bei VW die C-Klasse. Einen anderen VW würde ich nicht kaufen. 

Vielleicht waren die ersten beiden Golfs gemeint?


----------



## Master-Onion (11. Juni 2018)

Gratuliere 1. von 3 Hat verstanden um was es geht, Natürlich um die Golf 


Da schöpf ich doch Hoffnung das man wieder en 2er fahren kann, weil die New Gen das eh nicht versteht.



@MR-C
Nein keine Sorge n Müll Wagen würde ich mir nie besorgen

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen die Eltern sagen der E36 war der letzte brauchbare BMW, alles Neuer ist nur noch Schrott 

Der eine fährt jetzt nach dem E36 n Opel der andere n Nissan,
wobei der Isignia A Kombi so schon schön designt ist


----------



## keinnick (11. Juni 2018)

Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen. Wer soll wissen, dass Du nen Golf meinst? Es gibt genau so 1er Polos, Sciroccos usw. Davon abgesehen scheinst Du Dein "Wissen" aber eh nur aus dem Hörensagen anderer zu beziehen. Über dieses Level sind die meisten hier aber hinaus und konnten sich bereits ihr eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## Master-Onion (11. Juni 2018)

ch fühlt sich hier jemand angepisst, na das tut mir leid dachte das ist ein PC Forum und keine Kinderkrippe.


Wobei findest du mich so geil das du mich andauernd verfölgst, nahezu jeden 3 Beitrag bist du anwesend. 

Anstatt Leute im PC Forum zu stalken würde ich dir eine Ausbildung empfehlen da machst was für die Zukunft......


----------



## keinnick (11. Juni 2018)

Du kannst mir gerne per DM mitteilen, wo ich Dich "stalke". Neben diesen Thread habe ich  einmal auf einen Deiner Posts geantwortet und auch da bist Du anschließend mit einer solch unpassenden Art aufgefallen. Aber hier ist das OT. Hier geht es um Autos. Lies Dir evtl. noch mal die Forenregeln durch und google nach "Netiquette".


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2018)

Dass "Aufreißer" und "Affen" einen VW(und dann noch ausserhalb GTI und Scirocco) fahren ist auf jeden Fall mal ein eher seltenes Vorurteil.  Bei den Civic hab ich das schon deutlich häufiger gehört.
Der letzte "echte" weil eher im Ingenieurs- statt Kostenlimit entwickelte BMW war übrigens der E46. Kann man so aber quasi auf jede Marke und ihre Modelle um 2000 anwenden. Komischerweise halten die danach gefertigten aber trotzdem.


----------



## nikon87 (11. Juni 2018)

Wenn man bei Fahrern eines (getunten/individualisierten) VW (Golf) von "Aufreißern" und "Hobby Affen" spricht, aber selbst darüber nachdenkt sich einen 206 oder Civic zu holen ist doch eigentlich schon alles gesagt oder? Muss man darauf dann noch eingehen? Ich denke nicht...
Ich frage mich gerade ehrlich gesagt eher, ob der Herr/die Dame überhaupt schon einen Führerschein hat? Zu 'nem Auto hat's ja bisher offenbar nicht gereicht und viele Autos gefahren scheint er/sie auch noch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Komischerweise halten die danach gefertigten aber trotzdem.



Und funktionieren auch wirklich gut...

Wer hat schon wieder den Käfig mit den Trollen offen gelassen???


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juni 2018)

Master-Onion schrieb:


> ohh alle brav en Auto, *ich muss mir erst eins kaufen* ^^
> 
> 
> VW will ich aber nicht damit fahren doch nur die Hobby Aufreißer mit  rum, *also wohl Peugeot 206* oder * Honda Civic* oder *CRX*



Du hast noch nicht mal ein Auto besessen und suchst jetzt ein möglichst billiges Anfängerauto und kannst trotzdem schon so über VW und BMW urteilen, die weit außerhalb deines Budgets liegen ?



Master-Onion schrieb:


> wenn ich die Wahl hab ob VW oder Bahn  nehme ich die Bahn



Bei dir war der ÖPNV ja bislang wohl eh immer auf Platz 1 der Transportmittel, oder ? 



Master-Onion schrieb:


> Da schöpf ich doch Hoffnung das man wieder en 2er fahren kann, weil die New Gen das eh nicht versteht.



Wir die "New Gen"  ? (komme am Ende drauf zurück)



Master-Onion schrieb:


> Nein keine Sorge n Müll Wagen würde ich mir nie besorgen



Sagt das Kerlchen ohne eigens Auto.



Master-Onion schrieb:


> Der eine fährt jetzt nach dem E36 n Opel der andere n Nissan,
> wobei der Isignia A Kombi so schon schön designt ist



Also scheinst du auch wohl keine neuen, hochwertigen Autos zu kennen.




Master-Onion schrieb:


> dachte das ist ein PC Forum und keine Kinderkrippe.







Master-Onion schrieb:


> würde ich dir eine Ausbildung empfehlen da machst was für die Zukunft......



Die du wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal abgeschlossen hast und an Erziehung scheint es auch gemangelt zu haben.

*Die entscheindende Frage: Für wen hälst du dich eigentlich  ? 


*Du bist hier der mit höchstwahrscheinlich am wenigsten Ahnung von der Materie, dazu ziemlich sicher die jüngste Person.
Die "New Gen" sind nicht wir, sonder genau *du* 

Bevor du hier deinen nächsten Eimer geistigen Abfall abkippst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2018)

was ein Post.

...btw heute hatte mein Azubi Geschichtsstunde. Echt lustig was die Jugend von heute so in der Schule lernt. ...garrrrr nix...  Ein Glück gibt es bei mir das Ausbildung-rundum-sorglos-paket. Kfz, Metallbearbeitung, Allgemeinbildung, Physik, Geschichte, Politik, Kultur, eSport, Fluchen und Ernährung. Haha macht jeden Tag richtig laune mit den Stiften.  Dann können die nicht nur Autos schrauben, sondern auch in einer Zombie Apocalypse überleben.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Juni 2018)

Naja, es gibt auch noch Azubis, die sich für das Interessieren was sie lernen.


----------



## keinnick (11. Juni 2018)

TBF, Euch wird es in Zukunft wohl nicht langweilig werden.  Gerade gelesen: Abgas-Skandal: Daimler muss Hunderttausende Pkw zuruckrufen - ZDFmediathek


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> TBF, Euch wird es in Zukunft wohl nicht langweilig werden.  Gerade gelesen: Abgas-Skandal: Daimler muss Hunderttausende Pkw zuruckrufen - ZDFmediathek


Fake News!


----------



## Verminaard (11. Juni 2018)

Das Beste zeigst du deinen Azubis anscheinend nicht.
Deine aussergewoehnlichen Fahrkuenste!
Was bist du nur fuer ein Vorbild. Schaem dich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Juni 2018)

Ursprünglich hieß es mal, es dreht sicht hauptsächlich um die 1.6er diesel-motoren und die kommen wohl von renault. Da hätte benz wohl nicht zukaufen dürfen/sollen. (ich würde beim diesel ja eh nix unter 2l hubraum fahren)


----------



## Pommesbunker (11. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Glück gibt es bei mir das Ausbildung-rundum-sorglos-paket. Kfz, Metallbearbeitung, Allgemeinbildung, Physik, Geschichte, Politik, Kultur, eSport, Fluchen und Ernährung.



Hör mir auf mit Metallbearbeitung, ich krieg das kotzen wenn ich nur sehe wie manche Mechaniker Autos schweißen...
Wenn man dann noch anfängt an ner Maschine zu arbeiten kanns doch nur Tote geben.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Juni 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ursprünglich hieß es mal, es dreht sicht hauptsächlich um die 1.6er diesel-motoren und die kommen wohl von renault. Da hätte benz wohl nicht zukaufen dürfen/sollen. (ich würde beim diesel ja eh nix unter 2l hubraum fahren)



Ich bin mit meinem 1.6er ja zufrieden (zwar nen Ford, aber ändert ja nichts an der Sache).


----------



## Captn (11. Juni 2018)

Kann man denn, wenn man schon meint seine zerebrale Mülltonne hier auszukippen, das bitte auch in einem vernünftigen Deutsch machen? Danke.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und funktionieren auch wirklich gut...



Das bildest du dir sicher nur ein .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Juni 2018)

zerebrale Mülltonne, den hör ich zum ersten Mal.^^

Darf man erfahren, wen du ansprichst?


----------



## Captn (11. Juni 2018)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen, die sich hier sonst immer rumtreiben auf jeden Fall nicht .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (11. Juni 2018)

Danke. 

Das zeigt mir, dass du nicht mich meinst. Und ich kann mir im selben Zuge denken wen du meinst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das Beste zeigst du deinen Azubis anscheinend nicht.
> Deine aussergewoehnlichen Fahrkuenste!
> Was bist du nur fuer ein Vorbild. Schaem dich.


...um ehrlich zu sein... doch mache ich.  Meine Azubis nehme ich auch mit auf Probefahrt und erkläre auch was ich da grade mache.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit Metallbearbeitung, ich krieg  das kotzen wenn ich nur sehe wie manche Mechaniker Autos schweißen...
> Wenn man dann noch anfängt an ner Maschine zu arbeiten kanns doch nur Tote geben.


Wahre Worte. Am liebsten würde ich den Azubis auch noch beibringen wie man anständig MAG/MIG und WIG schweißt aber da fehlt die Zeit.  Viele Kfzler benutzen ein Schweißgerät wie ne Heißklebepistole, da blutet mir das Herz.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juni 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem 1.6er ja zufrieden (zwar nen Ford, aber ändert ja nichts an der Sache).


Naja, mit ford hab ich nicht viel zu tun (nicht falsch verstehen, aber aus meiner sicht ist das gut so), außer ich parke mal den fiesta meiner eltern aus der garage.
Dafür hab ich schonmal einen golf 5 kombi mit 1.6 TDI als werstatt-ersatzwagen gehabt und das war eines der auto`s bei dem ich froh war, als ich es wieder los wurde. Der motor war einfach nur grauenvoll. (ähnlich dem 1.6er benziner mit 101 PS in einem A3 8L)


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. Juni 2018)

Ja gut, wie gesagt ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden. 

Ich nehms dir nicht krumm, dir muss ja schließlich nicht alles gefallen.  
Aber ich kenn auch ehrlich gesagt nichts anderes, das ist der größte Motor den ich bisher gefahren bin. 

@T
Ich habe heute zum ersten mal eine neue A-Klasse in echt gesehen. Sieht schon fesch aus der Wagen. ^^ Wenn der nur nicht so teuer wäre, von der Größe reicht mir ja ein kompakter...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

Die neue A-Klasse ist ziemlich gewachsen. Mir gefällt dieser "ich rede mit meinem Auto"-Schnick-Schnack nicht. Dann noch irgendwelche Software Updates und bla bla... 
Wenn du dann während eines Gewitters fährst, geht dein Auto aus. 

Hatte das Prospekt von Mercedes bekommen und mir angeschaut, wie der Wagen beworben wird.

Optisch natürlich ziemlich ansprechend.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Dann noch irgendwelche Software Updates und bla bla...


 du bekommst die Updates für das Navi doch gar nicht mit, die laufen im Hintergrund. Der läd immer runter wenn er Zeit hat und irgendwann ist dann die neue Software drauf.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Juni 2018)

Ist das nur das Navi?



> Der W 177 ist das erste Fahrzeug von Mercedes-Benz mit einer Software, welche als intelligenter persönlicher Assistent fungiert. Sie wird vom Hersteller Mercedes-Benz User Experience (MBUX) genannt. Über eine Sprachsteuerung, die mit dem Kommando „Hey Mercedes“ aktiviert wird, können verschiedene Befehle gegeben werden, wie beispielsweise das Wechseln des Radiosenders oder das Ändern der Temperatur. Die Software kann über Funk aktualisiert werden.



Mich schreckt so etwas extrem ab. Vielleicht bin ich zu altmodisch, aber ich finde das schlimm. Ich kann auch mit Alexa und Siri nichts anfangen.

"Hey, Mercedes, überhol den 911 Turbo!"


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2018)

Klar kann auch die "Anwendersoftware"(quasi das Navi- und Musikinterface) zu gewissen teilen im Hintergrund geupdatet werden. Allerdings da gibt es nur Updates bei neuen Funktionen oder Fehlern. Da wird es sicherlich nicht jede  Woche neue Software geben. Neue Motorkennfelder oder Getriebesoftware wird es aber niemals per Internet geben, also da keine falschen Hoffnungen machen. 

Ich finde persönlich die Sprachsteuerung richtig gut. Bekommt man unterwegs hunger, sagt man es einfach und schon fährt einen das Navi zum nächsten Burgerking oder so.  Man kann damit auch Klimaanlage und andere Autofunktionen steuern, was ich aber recht sinnfrei finde. Ich verstelle z.B. nie meine Klimaanlage. Die Spracherkennung ist schon wirklich sehr gut, man muss nicht unbedingt die vorgefertigten Sätze sagen. Ich hab mit unserem Vorführer schon ein bischen rumprobiert und das ist echt ok.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

Sprachsteuerung fürs Auto ist doch unnötig, sollen se die Bedienung passend machen, dann braucht man des gar nicht.

Nebenbei, mein Auto kann das zum teil auch, nutze ich absolut nicht. Mit dem Auto spreche ich, so bald es so antwortet wie Kitt.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2018)

Spracherkennung hat man viel zu früh versucht ins Auto und Telefon zu bringen. Den schlechten Ruf bekommt man so schnell nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

Das hat für mich wenig mit ruf zu tun, es braucht eigentlich keiner, wichtige Funktionen sind normalerweise per Knopf besser und schneller zu steuern, und komplexe Dinge verstelle, zumindest ich, nicht während der Fahrt.


----------



## Captn (13. Juni 2018)

Also mein KFZ hat solche Spielereien auch und das ist nun mehr 20 Jahre alt. Für's telefonieren ist es ganz praktisch und das Navi und die Audiooptionen kann ich damit auch bedienen. Aber es ist sicherlich keine Sache, die ich haben müsste .


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juni 2018)

Beim MBUX ist man nicht mehr auf fest vorgegebene  Formulierungen angewiesen. Kannst also auch nur "mir is kalt" sagen und die Heizung wird eingeschaltet oder wie TBF sagte "ich habe hunger". 

Für mich isses trotzdem nix.


----------



## Captn (13. Juni 2018)

Das wäre auch ein wenig bescheiden, wenn man nun noch nicht weiter wäre . Ich finde ja, dass das ein ganz nettes Gimmick ist, vor Allem wenn man Mitfahrer hat, aber ich nutze es halt überwiegend für's telefonieren, weil ich dabei dann auch auf die Straße schauen kann.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juni 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Also mein KFZ hat solche Spielereien auch und das ist nun mehr 20 Jahre alt. Für's telefonieren ist es ganz praktisch und das Navi und die Audiooptionen kann ich damit auch bedienen. Aber es ist sicherlich keine Sache, die ich haben müsste .



Sehe ich genau so  Hat mein 7er auch und ich nutze es auch.


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Beim MBUX ist man nicht mehr auf fest vorgegebene  Formulierungen angewiesen. Kannst also auch nur "mir is kalt" sagen und die Heizung wird eingeschaltet oder wie TBF sagte "ich habe hunger".


Aber das klappt auch nur in Hochdeutsch. 
Stell dir mal vor ein Schwabe sagt was ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juni 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Aber das klappt auch nur in Hochdeutsch.
> Stell dir mal vor ein Schwabe sagt was ^^


Des müscht ma probiere.

Da wirds bestimmt ne Lösung für geben. Sonst würde das System ja auch keinen Kölner oder Rurpottler verstehen. 
Vielleicht lernt das System ja auch!?


----------



## Jimiblu (13. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Des müscht ma probiere.
> 
> Da wirds bestimmt ne Lösung für geben. Sonst würde das System ja auch keinen Kölner oder Rurpottler verstehen.
> Vielleicht lernt das System ja auch!?



"Hömma Benz, mir sind die Zähne am klappern, getz kuck datte dem Thermostat bis Anschlach aufdrehn tus aber dalli'


----------



## Captn (13. Juni 2018)

Also wenn der Benz keinen Schwaben versteht, wäre ich enttäuscht .


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (13. Juni 2018)

Mit der Zeit soll MBUX ja den Dialekt des Fahrers erlernen.

Aber bin mal gespannt, will eh noch mal zu meinem Benz Dealer, vielleicht hat der ja eine stehen, damit ich mal reinschauen kann.
Hab zwar noch kein neues Auto nötig und die A-Klasse ist auch (noch) nicht im Budget, aber man kann ja schonmal gucken.


----------



## Jimiblu (13. Juni 2018)

A propos A-klasse,weiß jemand ob man beim W169, BJ 05 beim Audio 20 Aux nachrüsten kann? Das Internet ist da eher uneins.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Also wenn der Benz keinen Schwaben versteht, wäre ich enttäuscht .


Das dachte ich mri auch schon 

Aber richtig lustig wird bei Plattdütsch


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juni 2018)

Jetzt wurde hier viel zu lange über die A-Klasse gesprochen. Ich fahre später zu Mercedes und setze mich mal rein. Will schauen, ob sie auch im Inneren gewachsen ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

Es ist ne A-Klasse, das kann per definition schon kein Benz sein, da fehlt der Heckantrieb


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juni 2018)

Deswegen würde ich sie auch nicht kaufen. Heckantrieb ist für mich obligatorisch, aber schauen darf man.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

schon richtig, allerdings ist für mich der Sinn der Premium-Kompakten immer weniger ersichtlich, weil alles was ich haben will in nem Kompakten schon bei den Koreanern drin ist, wozu dann noch mehr Zahlen und unnötigen Müll an Board haben


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2018)

Ich würde den ausschließlich als 4matic kaufen. FWD macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> schon richtig, allerdings ist für mich der Sinn der Premium-Kompakten immer weniger ersichtlich, weil alles was ich haben will in nem Kompakten schon bei den Koreanern drin ist, wozu dann noch mehr Zahlen und unnötigen Müll an Board haben



Damit man einen Stern auf der Haube hat ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

Lach, der Fehlt meinem "echten" Benz auch schon lange, aber nur weil abgebrochen.
Das ist mri eigentlich nicht wichtig, und einen alten Benz fahre ich auch nicht im Alltag


----------



## worco (13. Juni 2018)

Sprachsteuerung wird im Fahrzeug noch einen viel größeren Stellenwert als jetzt einnehmen. 
Der "Personal Assist"lässt sich nur damit sinnvoll nutzen. Außerdem sind Bedienebenen aufgrund immer mehr Funktionen häufig viel tiefer, damit ist eine Bedienung während der Fahrt viel zu komplex (und in manchen Ländern verboten, Stichwort "Driver Distraction").
Mittlerweile haben Sprachsteuerungen eine natürlichsprachliche Erkennung, da kannst du auch während der Fahrt sagen "Ich muss mal Pipi" und bekommst den nächsten Rastplatz mit WC als Zwischenziel vorgeschlagen.
Die Sprachsteuerungen waren mal nicht so doll, mitlerweile hat sich da (und tut sich noch) superviel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

Wie wäre es einfach, wenn ein auto das tut, was es soll, Fahren, udn der Fahrer Auto fährt? Alles andere sollte man auf einen anderen Zeitpunkt verlegen.
Und wenn das nicht Abschaltbar ist, wäre das für mich ein absolutes NoGo.
Sprachsteuerung,  das nutzlosteste Feature in einem Auto. 
Ich frag mich ernsthaft, was die Entwickler da rauchen, und warum das nicht verboten ist


----------



## worco (13. Juni 2018)

Natürlich ist das abschaltbar(jedenfalls falls ein hersteller DSGVO konform entwickelt ). Außerdem musst du es ja nicht nutzen, du kannst aber.
Es ist doch genauso wie mit allem anderen, wenn du Funktionen nicht willst, musst du Sie nicht nutzen. Du kannst auch einfach nur fahren.
Für Leute die aber viel Zeit im Auto verbringen und evtl. mehr DInge tun wollen während Sie im Stau stehen (oder Sachen die das Fahren komfortabler machen, usw...) halte ich das für eine der besten Komfortfunktionen(Wenn ordentlich umgesetzt). Und wir rauchen meistens gar nichts


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2018)

Warum sollte das verboten sein? Du musst es ja nicht nutzen. Ich nutze Siri, Alexa und Co. auch nicht. Auch wenn es möglich wäre.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2018)

Ich finde Sprachbedienung mega praktisch, weil ich oft keinen Beifahrer habe, der Sachen für mich erledigt. Während der Fahrt gebe ich mit Sicherheit kein neues Navi Ziel ein oder suche etwas im Internet. Alleine schon einen bestimmten Track auf der 128GB SD Karte zu suchen braucht so normal über Knopfbedienung richtig lange.  Viele Leute machen ja alles mögliche beim Fahren, deswegen gibt es ja so viel Auffahrunfälle. Wenn ich das wieder sehe das 8 LKW aufeinander gefahren sind...  die fahren verdammte 90 km/h, da kann man im fast halbschlaf noch rechtzeitig bremsen. Aber es wird ja alles mögliche am Steuer gemacht, nur nicht Autofahren. Viele Leute schaffen es nicht mal mit beiden Händen zu lenken. Da gibts dann die 1 Finger Technik und plötzlich klemmt die Karre wegen einer Mini-Spurrille in der Mittelleitplanke.
Wenn ich das alleine schon sehe wieviele Leute es auf der 2-spurigen B65 nicht mal schaffen auf der rechten Spur zu fahren, ohne zwischendurch mit 2 Rädern auf dem Randstreifen rumzutuckern. Manchmal wünschte ich das wäre jetzt GTA und ich könnte die direkt in den Graben befördern. Kein Wunder das man dann auf liegengebliebene Autos auffährt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2018)

Keinnick, mit “verboten“ meinte ich das Zeug zum rauchen.

@worko, naja, ich bin absolut nicht begeistert von immer umfangreicher werdenden Infotainmeint-Systemen.
Ich brauch das nicht.
Zu 98% der Zeit ist das Radio mittlerweile aus, Naiv neu, da halte ich mal kurz an, wenns kein Favorit ist, ...

Ich hab aber auch schon ne rudimentäre Sprachsteuerung für das Navi und Radio.
Nur ist das eben für mich quark. Ich hoffe nur, dass des nicht serie wird und Autos deswegen teurer.


----------



## worco (13. Juni 2018)

Musst du ja nicht sein, es gibt genug Autos ohne. In premium Modellen brauchst du aktuell ein Abo zur Nutzung. Ich persoenlich freue mich ueber mehr Komfort, einfachere Bedienung und neue Funktionen. Und wenns mich nervt (z. B. Vor 2 Wochen beim Fahrtraining), dann mach ichs halt aus


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2018)

So, heute etwas weiter geschraubt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



180.000km und NULL Verschleiss


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2018)

Der Motor könnte mal nen bischen Vollgas vertragen, damit die Ölkohle wieder verschwindet. ...auf keinen Fall abkratzen!


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2018)

Jepp, da haste Recht, er gehört mal freigeblasen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2018)

Dann mal hurtig fertig machen, damit du den frei fahren kannst


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juni 2018)

Was sagt ihr zum E63?
Finde den irgendwie schöner als den Nachfolger. Käme als Alternative zum 4er auch in Frage.


Spoiler



BMW 630 Coupe in Schwarz als Gebrauchtwagen in Dresden fur € 22.990,-


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2018)

E63: ja.

Aber das Auto aus dem Link ist absolut langweilig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juni 2018)

War nur ein Beispiel. Gibt davon nicht so viele, die weniger als 80.000 gelaufen sind.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2018)

Auf den KM-Stand gebe ich persönlich nicht viel, sondern auf die Pflege und Zustand.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juni 2018)

Nun, das nächste Fahrzeug soll auch etwas halten. Natürlich ist der Zustand ausschlaggebend, aber die Laufleistung gehört auch dazu. Ich weiß nicht, ob man einfach davon ausgehen kann, dass die alle locker 200.000 Kilometer machen.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2018)

Kann man. 

Maschinen kennen keine KM, Maschinen kennen Betriebsstunden.

Mein 7er hat aktuell 160.000 auf der Uhr, er wird mindestens nochmal so viel schaffen.


----------



## taks (14. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man einfach davon ausgehen kann, dass die alle locker 200.000 Kilometer machen.



Ist halt auch die Frage wie man das definiert.
Wann macht es ein Auto nicht mehr? Motorschaden? Wenn eine Reparatur 3000€ kostet? Wenn man den Rost beseitigen muss?

edit: Ich schau bei den Autos immer was die Angebote mit den meisten KM so für Werte schaffen. Da sieht man eigentlich bei allen 200k+


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2018)

Lol JP Performance lässt meine Trackday Videos auf Youtube sperren?! WTF? Grade eben 2 Videos gesperrt, die ich selber aus meinem Auto gefilmt habe. Habe erstmal direkt Einspruch eingelegt. JP war nicht mal in der Nähe von diesem Trackday. Wollen die etwa kleine Autochannels kaputt machen?!


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2018)

Was war denn die Begründung?  Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2018)

Die Begründung war das es ein Video von denen ist. Große Channels können ja mit ein paar Klicks einfach jedes Video sperren worauf sie Lust haben. Das wird von Youtube nicht geprüft.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juni 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ist halt auch die Frage wie man das definiert.
> Wann macht es ein Auto nicht mehr? Motorschaden? Wenn eine Reparatur 3000€ kostet? Wenn man den Rost beseitigen muss?
> 
> edit: Ich schau bei den Autos immer was die Angebote mit den meisten KM so für Werte schaffen. Da sieht man eigentlich bei allen 200k+


Ja, ich meinte schon bis zum Motorschaden.

@Zeiss
Fühlt sich aber komisch an, einen Gebrauchten mit 100.000 km zu kaufen. Weiß nicht, wie ich das erklären soll.


----------



## keinnick (14. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Begründung war das es ein Video von denen ist. Große Channels können ja mit ein paar Klicks einfach jedes Video sperren worauf sie Lust haben. Das wird von Youtube nicht geprüft.


War dann wahrscheinlich ein Automatismus (was die Aktion nicht besser macht). Aber in dem Fall kann Dir ja eh nichts passieren. Nervt halt nur und ist unnötig.


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Fühlt sich aber komisch an, einen Gebrauchten mit 100.000 km zu kaufen. Weiß nicht, wie ich das erklären soll.



Und was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen 80tkm und 100tkm, ist dir die Stelle mehr zu viel oder was?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2018)

naja, immerhin 25% mehr gelaufen. Bei mir wären das locker 2 Jahre.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen 80tkm und 100tkm, ist dir die Stelle mehr zu viel oder was?


Die magische 100.000km Grenze, nach der alles explodiert.

Bei 100.000km will mein 7er einen Satz neuer Zündkerzen und dann geht es weiter...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juni 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen 80tkm und 100tkm, ist dir die Stelle mehr zu viel oder was?


Mir wären auch 80.000 für einen gebrauchten Wagen zu viel, daher kann man diesen Unterschied vernachlässigen.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2018)

Wieviel soll er denn runter haben, Deiner Vorstellung nach?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2018)

Ich nehme 1 Jahr alt und 35000km gelaufen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juni 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wieviel soll er denn runter haben, Deiner Vorstellung nach?


Bis 50.000 oder 60.000. Kommt aber natürlich auf den Wagen und das Alter an.
Wenn ein Wagen 10.000-15.000 im Jahr läuft, dann passt das.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juni 2018)

Bei der Laufleistung kommt es immer auf's Fahrzeug an und wie es bewegt wurde.
Einen 1.9TDI würde ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken mit >250tkm kaufen, die meisten BMW 6 Zylinder ebenfalls.
Sich kategorisch ein maximales Laufleistungslimit zu setzten halte ich für verkehrt (gerade Autos mit wenig jährlicher Laufleistung sind oft in einem schlechteren Zustand aufgrund von Kurzstrecken etc.).
Deshalb ist mMn der allgemeine Zustand bedeutend wichtiger als die reine Laufleistung.
Bei meinem 335i hab ich auch nur sekundär auf die Laufleistung geguckt, gerade bei den Fahrzeugen ist der Allgemeinzustand deutlich wichtiger (meiner hatte beim Kauf 83tkm gelaufen).
Bei dem A2 TDI vor meinem Passat GTE hab ich gar nicht auf die Laufleistung geachtet sondern nur auf den Zustand, ob die jetzt 150tkm oder 250tkm gelaufen haben ist da so ziemlich egal.


----------



## Captn (14. Juni 2018)

Also die 20.000 km mehr tun dem Auto bei richtiger Pflege gar nix und das bedeutet lediglich, dass man die stinknormalen Serviceintervalle eingehalten hat und die müssen nicht mal bei BMW gemacht worden sein (sieht natürlich immer besser aus, wenn's beim Händler gemacht wurde ). Nur würde ich auch sicher gehen wollen, ob der Kilometerstand bei dem Alter auch stimmt.


----------



## Zoon (15. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Nun, das nächste Fahrzeug soll auch  etwas halten. Natürlich ist der Zustand ausschlaggebend, aber die  Laufleistung gehört auch dazu. Ich weiß nicht, ob man einfach davon  ausgehen kann, dass die alle locker 200.000 Kilometer machen.



Laufleistung ist nicht alles, extrem Beispiel:

- Fahrzeug A:  50tkm runter, Wartungstau - nur Kurzstrecke auf Holperstraßen, wurde vom  Besitzer als rollender Aschenbescher genutzt, 
- Fahrzeug B: 120tkm  runter: nur Langstrecke auf Autobahn, Handwäsche jede Woche, große  Inspektion gerade gemacht, Verschleißteile alle neu

welchen man dann nimmt sollte dann wohl klar sein.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2018)

Na, Fahrzeug A und dann verschrotten.


----------



## Mosed (16. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte schon bis zum Motorschaden.
> 
> @Zeiss
> Fühlt sich aber komisch an, einen Gebrauchten mit 100.000 km zu kaufen. Weiß nicht, wie ich das erklären soll.



Ich habe bisher noch kein Auto mit unter 100.000 km gekauft. 

Sowohl mein vorheriges Auto hatte beim Kauf um die 125.000 km als auch das jetzige. (Das vorherige wurde mir durch einen Auffahrunfall geschrottet)
Ich habe bisher eher ältere (ca. 6-7 Jahre) Autos mit über 100.000 km gekauft, weil ich VIEL Ausstattung für wenig Geld haben möchte. 

Jetzt sind es über 180.000 km und der Motor wird wohl noch lange laufen (6-Zylinder Sauger). Die Kats melden sich manchmal, aber solange die Warnlampe meistens aus bleibt...


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2018)

Das Letzte war Baujahr 2000 und bei 100tkm. Brauchte neue Lambda-Sonden und nen Motorlager,  anschließend lief es sogar gechipped 1A.
Das danach ist von 2011, hatte 80tkm runter und braucht vier Wochen nach dem Kauf erstmal einen neuen Turbo.
Gleiches Modell vom gleichen Hersteller übrigens. Erkenntnisgewinn: Gibt es nicht. Irgendwas kann immer sein, und dann hängt der Preis nicht am Kaufpreis oder den Kilometern sondern rein am konkreten Modell. Das kann man bei alten "Luxusmodellen" wissentlich in Kauf nehmen, tue ich auch, darf man aber beim Kauf nicht einfach irgnorieren.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2018)

Gestern ist nicht viel passiert, nur die große Ölwanne ab, Ölpumpe raus, Kettengehäuse vollständig ab und den Block oben (ZKD) saubergemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier, alles sauber und keine Ablagerungen.


----------



## Captn (16. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe du weißt, wie du das wieder zusammenfügst .


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2018)

Doch, wird schon gehen


----------



## Klutten (16. Juni 2018)

Wie überall bleibt halt eine Hand voll Schrauben über, aber das muss so. Wird schon funktionieren.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. Juni 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wie überall bleibt halt eine Hand voll Schrauben über, aber das muss so. Wird schon funktionieren.



Wenn am Ende eine Schraube fehlt, war sie vorher zu viel da.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2018)

Gestern hab ich meinen neuen gebrauchten abgeholt.

Zu den wichtigsten Daten:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fertig


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2018)

Keine Bange Leute, da bleibt nichts übrig oder zu wenig. Die Schrauben/Muttern sind in Tütchen verpackt und beschriftet nach "Bereichen".

Weiß einer, ob man bei Clean Park die Köpfe abkärchern kann? Ich muss sie halbwegs sauber bekommen, damit der Motorenbauer sie nimmt.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2018)

Musst du wohl bei deinem speziellen Mal fragen. Die entsprechenden Abscheider haben sie ja eigentlich, der Rest bleibt dem Betreiber überlassen.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2018)

Naja, wenn der Betreiber da ist. Das Reinigungsmittel, was ich nehme, ist für den Abschneider kein Problem.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2018)

Hier kenne ich es halt so dass z.B. Eimerwäsche nur während der Woche genehm ist. Könnte für dein Vorhaben ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2018)

Ich würde sagen, ich mache es einfach und wenn einer sagt, dass ich es unterlassen soll, werde ich mir was einfallen lassen.

Dem Kopf passiert nichts wegen des Wassers oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2018)

Ich hab schon oft Motorenteile mitm Hochdruckreiniger sauber gemacht, da passiert nix. Man muss den nur sofort wieder trocken machen damit nix gammelt. Am besten schön mit Druckluft auspusten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2018)

Oder ordentlich WD40 drüber, geht auch.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2018)

Naja, der Kopf soll ja trocken sein und nicht ölen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juni 2018)

Der nimmt nichtmal als Korrosionsschutz eingeölte Teile?

Einmal mit Eskanol oder ähnlichen drüber und alles ist wieder weg...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2018)

WD40 ist ja ein Reinigungsmittel, kein Schmiermittel. Da ölt nicht viel.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2018)

Ah, okay, dann mache ich es so.


----------



## Riverna (17. Juni 2018)

Dieses Jahr bin ich so ziemlich auf allen Treffen die ich mitnehmen kann... da ich die Firma gewechselt habe und nun wirklich mehr schaffen muss als bei Nissan bin ich am Wochenende auch echt froh drum nicht schrauben zu müssen. Heute hab ich mal ein spontanes Bild vom Subi neben dem MR2 von meinem besten Freund gemacht. Und eine kleine Veränderung hab es diese Woche auch, eine neue Mittelkonsole aus einem WRX STi. Bis auf das Getriebe habe ich nun alles umgebaut für meinen WRX STI Replika.  Letzte Woche war ich auch bei einer dB Messung für den Auspuff, war teil einer Veranstaltung. Für einen Pokal hat es leider nicht gereicht. Dank LaunchControll konnte ich auch nur bis 4250U/Min drehen...


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> WD40 ist ja ein Reinigungsmittel, kein Schmiermittel. Da ölt nicht viel.



Apropos schmieren: Mit was kann man am besten die Türscharniere schmieren?


----------



## blautemple (18. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2018)

Wäre das nicht ein Fett eine bessere Lösung?
Kriechöl ist ja eher als Rostlöser gedacht.


----------



## P2063 (18. Juni 2018)

Liqui Moly Silikonfett. Kann man für absolut alles verwenden was ab und zu geschmiert werden muss, Scharniere, Dichtungen, Gleitlager, das Zeug taugt sogar zur Lederpflege.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Suzuki Vitara, BJ 2015? 1,6 VVT Benziner. Muss mich zwangsweise nach was neuem Umgucken


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juni 2018)

Ich nehme da ganz normales Kfz-Fett.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2018)

Ich würde erstmal gucken ob das Türscharnier überhaupt Fett verträgt. Bei uns machen viele ihre Türfangbänder mit Fett kaputt, weil da nix dran darf.  Sobald man Fett dranschmiert knackt das richtig böse. Türschlösser/Haubenschlösser dürfen wegen den Microschaltern ebenfalls nicht geschmiert werden. Keine Ahnung wieviele ich deswegen schon erneuert habe. Die freien Buden haben da irgendwie so nen Fetisch bei jeder Inspektion weißes Sprühfett dranzusprühen.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juni 2018)

Also BMW Türscharniere vertragen Fett problemlos, sind auch ab Werk eingeschmiert, die Haubenschlösser ebenfalls, da die Kontakte ganz wo anders sitzen.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2018)

Das Türfangband ist ziemlich versifft und ich nehm an die Scharniere schauen etwa gleich aus.
Drum dacht ich ich könnt grad alles zusammen reinigen und neu schmieren


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2018)

Wie schaut es eigentlich aus, wenn ich in meinem Fahrzeugschein eine Radeintragung habe für eine gewisse Felge + entsprechender Bereifung (samt Namen und Teilenummer für Vorder- und Hinterachse), ich nun aber andere Felgen verwenden wollen würde? An der Rad-Reifen-Kombination ändert sich nichts. Reifen bleiben also die gleichen, weil die Felgen 1:1 die gleichen Daten haben (Größe, ET, etc). Sie sehen halt nur dezent anders aus. Brauche ich dann dafür eine weitere Einzelabnahme oder darf man das ohne Probleme so fahren? Bei zu viel unnötigem Stress bleibe ich einfach bei den aktuellen Rädern .


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2018)

Andere Felgen müssen logischerweise eingetragen werden.  Man kann ja nicht nen paar Twingofelgen auf eine S-Klasse stecken, nur weil sie die gleichen Maßen haben.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Andere Felgen müssen logischerweise eingetragen werden.  Man kann ja nicht nen paar Twingofelgen auf eine S-Klasse stecken, nur weil sie die gleichen Maßen haben.



Wenn du mal ordentlich lesen würdest, könntest du vielleicht auch erkennen, dass die Rede von einer Teilenummer, also von einer original Felge ist.

Und sofern die Rad Reifenkombination in der Betriebserlaubnis für das Modell aufgeführt ist, die Traglast passt und es das Rad eventuell sogar noch ab Werk gab, gibts da weder Probleme noch juckt es jemanden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wenn du mal ordentlich lesen würdest, könntest du vielleicht auch erkennen, dass die Rede von einer Teilenummer, also von einer original Felge ist.
> 
> Und sofern die Rad Reifenkombination in der Betriebserlaubnis für das Modell aufgeführt ist, die Traglast passt und es das Rad eventuell sogar noch ab Werk gab, gibts da weder Probleme noch juckt es jemanden.


Zubehörfelgen haben keine Teilenummer?


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zubehörfelgen haben keine Teilenummer?


Seltenst, das eher Modellbezeichnungen und keine Sachen wo man ne Ersatzteilnummer braucht.


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Andere Felgen müssen logischerweise eingetragen werden.  Man kann ja nicht nen paar Twingofelgen auf eine S-Klasse stecken, nur weil sie die gleichen Maßen haben.


Es geht um stinknormale 19 Zoll Felgen vom Nachfolgemodell (E65), die auch eingetragen sind.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2018)

Dann schraub sie drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2018)

Noch ist ja nix gekauft . Mir ging es ja nur darum, ob es so erlaubt wäre. Den Unterschied würde höchstens jemand erkennen, der sich mit den BMW Felgen auskennt. Sonst bliebe ja alles beim alten. Explizit sind bei mir im Schein halt die Styling 95 eingetragen und ich liebäugle halt mit den Styling 231 .


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2018)

Eben, das blickt kein Mensch... Steht im Schein wirklich die ETK-Nummer drin?


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2018)

Jop, der Vorbesitzer und dessen Werkstatt waren sehr penibel .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (19. Juni 2018)

Die Traglastbescheinigung bezieht sich nun mal auf Felgen einer speziellen Teilenummer. Innerhalb der ursprünglichen Serie (E65) ist das ja kein Problem, aber wenn man nun etwas anderes auf seinem Auto haben möchte, lässt man es halt eintragen. Das ist ein reiner Papiertiger aber man ist auf der sicheren Seite.

Bei mir haben wir ebenfalls die Teilenummern eingetragen, da die Felgen nur darüber identifiziert werden können.


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2018)

Also rein rechtlich gesehen, sieht es demnach blöd aus mit Felgen einfach austauschen?


----------



## Klutten (19. Juni 2018)

Natürlich. Du fährst etwas, was nicht genehmigt ist. Warum nennt sich das ganze denn wohl Einzelbegutachtung?


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2018)

Du, ich hab mit solchen Angelegenheiten nichts am Hut. Deshalb frage ich ja . Es hätte ja sein können, dass es für solche Fälle Ausnahmen gibt.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Natürlich. Du fährst etwas, was nicht genehmigt ist. Warum nennt sich das ganze denn wohl Einzelbegutachtung?



Ganz ehrlich? Damit TÜV Geld verdienen kann...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2018)

Nicht nur Zeiss, aber an vielen Stellen wirkt es mittlerweile so, ja.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juni 2018)

So hab für nächsten Monat bissi was eingekauft... 

Gizzmo MS2 Boost Controller 
Subaru Impreza STI Einspritzdüsen 550ccm
IHI VF35 Turbolader 

Nächsten Monat wird das ganze dann abgestimmt, man darf keine Wunder erwarten, bei den Boxermotoren ist es schwer das ganze haltbar zu machen. Aktuell habe ich 300PS und 420NM, mit den neuen Sachen werden wir wohl so bei 330PS und 450NM laden. Das alles ist dann etwas safer als aktuell (1.5bar gegen 1.1bar).  Das Setup aus Turbo, Motor, AGA und Ansaugung könnte auch ohne Probleme 360PS bis 380PS machen. Jedoch würde ich dann mein 5 Gang Getriebe mutwillig zerstören.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Juni 2018)

Habt ihr mit "wir kaufen dein Auto" schon Erfahrungen gemacht, bekannter hat dort den besten Preis bekommen.

Will meinen 2009er Honda los werden. Werde online mit 7500euro bewertet. 

Wie bewerten die so? Angeblich werden ja nur Fotos gemacht, eingeschickt und am computer in der Zentrale bewertet und dann Geld bar auf die Hand?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juni 2018)

Klingt alles toll, aber du wirst vor Ort einige Abzüge bekommen, soweit ich gehört habe.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Klingt alles toll, aber du wirst vor Ort einige Abzüge bekommen, soweit ich gehört habe.



Ja, das ist richtig, sind so etwas 15 Prozent was ich gehört habe, aber damit Immer noch besser als Inzahlungnahme beim autoneukauf oder beim türkischen basarhaendler nebenan. 

Hm.... Vielleicht mach ich das einfach mal.... Kann ja dann hier mal berichten.


----------



## blautemple (20. Juni 2018)

Probier es doch einfach aus. Ablehnen kannst du vor Ort ja immer noch 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juni 2018)

Und stelle dich schon mal auf den Spam von denen ein, falls du das Angebot nicht annimmst 
Scheint wohl ein ziemlich dreister Drecksladen zu sein 



Riverna schrieb:


> Jedoch würde ich dann mein 5 Gang Getriebe mutwillig zerstören.



Warum das denn ? Oder ist der Lader so klein, dass das Drehmoment hintenraus zusammenbricht ?
Weil wenn du deine 450Nm bis 6000 1/min halten könntest, wären das 385PS@6000 1/min.
So wäre da Getriebe auch nicht höher belastet.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juni 2018)

Bekannter von mir war dort, laut Internet 1500Euro. Vorort wurden ihm dann 50Euro !!! für einen voll funktionsfähigen Renault Scenic geboten, als er dann ablehnte wurden sie recht schnell unfreundlich und haben ihn mehr oder weniger raus geschmissen. Ich habe damals einen Schlachter von meinen Nissan 100NX angeboten (Wert maximal 200Euro) und im Internet wurden mir 1800Euro angezeigt. Das scheinen immer ziemliche Lockangebote zu sein. Soweit über dem wirklichen Wert kann man das kaum ernst meinen. Vorort hätte ich dann mit Sicherheit 10% davon bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juni 2018)

Die zahlen nur den absoluten Minimalpreis. Gucken wahrscheinlich in Mobile und bieten einfach den billigsten Preis -15%.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Juni 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit "wir kaufen dein Auto" schon Erfahrungen gemacht, bekannter hat dort den besten Preis bekommen.


Was heißt "bester preis"? Um den zu finden müßtest du die kiste weltweit ausschreiben.
Ich habe übrigens meinen alten passat an die verkauft. Meine vorstellung lag bei 1000€ für das ca. 15 jahre alte und lückenlos scheckheft gepflegte auto mit seinen ca. 315k km auf dem tacho. Bekommen hab ich 1650€ und die vorläufige bewertug im netz meinte ca. 2700€ (einfach nur utopisch) Der händler, bei dem ich den caddy gekauft hab, hat mir übrigens 400 für den passat geboten. 
Die bewertung im netz basiert übrigens auf der schwacke-liste, die obendrein auch noch bei 150k km enden soll. Dazu wird wohl ein optimaler zustand vorraus gesetzt. Deshalb bei mir die differenz.


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Klingt alles toll, aber du wirst vor Ort einige Abzüge bekommen, soweit ich gehört habe.


Welche abzüge? "Wir kaufen dein auto.de" ist nur eine plattform für händler. Du fährst also zu deren stützpunkt, dort wird deine flöte genau begutachtet und alles auf die plattform hoch geladen. (es wird wirklich alles angeschaut incl. probefahrt!) Dort bieten dann die händler dafür. Dementsprechend sollte es auch möglich sein das auto bewerten zu lassen und einen tag später nochmal nach zu fragen, was sie bieten. (mit der zeit stiegen die gebote bei mir)
Und das geld kam übrigens zuverlässig ein paar tage später.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Juni 2018)

Hey Kinders, mit was kann man die Dichtflächen am besten abziehen? Es geht NICHT um die ZKD, sondern die anderen Dichtungen. Es geht um diese Dichtungen zum Beispiel: klick mich Sie fühlen sich leicht "ölig" an... ist schwer zu beschreiben. Ich hätte an 400er Schleifpapier gedacht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2018)

Ich würde da glaube deutlich feiner ran gehen, 1000-2000 (nass?)


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Kinders, mit was kann man die Dichtflächen am besten abziehen? Es geht NICHT um die ZKD, sondern die anderen Dichtungen. Es geht um diese Dichtungen zum Beispiel: klick mich Sie fühlen sich leicht "ölig" an... ist schwer zu beschreiben. Ich hätte an 400er Schleifpapier gedacht?


Auf keinen Fall Schleifpapier in irgendeiner Form, wenn du den Motor nicht schrotten willst. Einfach eine weiche Drahtbürste + Akkuschrauber und ein Plastikkeil + Dichtungsentferner.

Die Aluminiumoxid Krümel vom Schleifpapier verteilen sich sonst im ganzen Motor und zerfressen die Lager. Ist egal wie gut man hinterher saubermacht, irgendwo bleiben immer ein paar Krümel. Deswegen gibt auch kein  Hersteller Schleifpapier am Motor frei.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juni 2018)

Ein Ceranfeld-Schaber sollte doch gute Dienste leisten


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juni 2018)

Mal ne Frage zu den Conti SC5.
Ich fahr die jetzt seit diesem Jahr in 225/40R18 auf meinem B7 2.0TDI Avant, und bemerk jetzt schon länger, dass sie an der VA mittig extrem verschleißen (5mm Mittig zu 6,5-7mm Außen) an der HA nur gerinfügig mehr (6,5mm Mitte zu >7mm Außen).

Luftdruck gibt Audi für die 235/40R18 die es Original gibt mit 2,4 Bar vorne und hinten für „normale" Beladung an.

Ich bin bis jetzt so 2,3-2,4 gefahren.

Sollte ich jetzt noch weiter runtergehen, oder kann das auch daran liegen, dass die Reifen durch zu wenig Luftdruck stark walken und deshalb der Luftdruck stark steigt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2018)

Du fährst in Kurven viel zu langsam.  Meine sind außen immer sofort fratze.  Ich würde immer die Räder durchwechseln, dann sollten die ganz ok runterfahren. Weniger Luftdruck dürfte nicht viel bringen, da Niederquerschnittsreifen kaum die Form verlieren, wenn man den Druck ändert.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du fährst in Kurven viel zu langsam.  Meine sind außen immer sofort fratze.  Ich würde immer die Räder durchwechseln, dann sollten die ganz ok runterfahren. Weniger Luftdruck dürfte nicht viel bringen, da Niederquerschnittsreifen kaum die Form verlieren, wenn man den Druck ändert.


Entschuldigung dass ich nicht so auf der letzten Rille fahren kann wie du.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juni 2018)

Warum fährst du eine schmalere Bereifung als Serie?


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juni 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Warum fährst du eine schmalere Bereifung als Serie?


Weil ichs auf der 8J Felge schöner finde und man sich pro Reifen schonmal 25€ pro Reifen spart.


----------



## Riverna (25. Juni 2018)

Schmalere Reifen als Serie? Ist das überhaupt irgendwie erlaubt bzw eintragbar?  Und 235er sind doch eine gute Größe für 8J Felgen. Ich fahre aktuell 225 auf 8,5J und finde das sieht total bescheiden aus...  werde nach dem Satz auf 235 gehen oder 225 die sich nicht so extrem ziehen. Irgendwie kommt es mir vor als wären meine 225er Reifen nur 205er... die 225 die ich vorher drauf hatte waren definitiv nicht so heftig gezogen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Juni 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schmalere Reifen als Serie? Ist das überhaupt irgendwie erlaubt bzw eintragbar?  Und 235er sind doch eine gute Größe für 8J Felgen. Ich fahre aktuell 225 auf 8,5J und finde das sieht total bescheiden aus...  werde nach dem Satz auf 235 gehen oder 225 die sich nicht so extrem ziehen. Irgendwie kommt es mir vor als wären meine 225er Reifen nur 205er... die 225 die ich vorher drauf hatte waren definitiv nicht so heftig gezogen.


Das ist sehr wohl eintragbar, bei mir hat er nur in der Betriebserlaubnis nachgeschaut ob es die 8x18 original gab und dann in Gutachten von Zubehörrädern  ob sowohl 225 als auch 235 zugelassen sind.

Und jetzt ist die Reifengröße mit der Teilenummer der Räder eingetragen.

Der Reifen ist nicht gezogen, die Flanke macht halt nen leichten Bogen nach innen.
Primär gings mir auch eher um den Kaufpreis.

Die Falken mit denen ich die Felgen gekauft habe waren viel mehr gezogen, obwohl auch 225er, da hatte die Felgenschutzkante keinen Wert mehr und es sah imho auch nicht schön aus.


Beim A4 B7 sind ab Werk nur 205er, 215er und 235er zugelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber keiner mehr eine Ahnung bezüglich dem Verschleiß? 

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Profiltiefen aufgeschrieben und bin testweise vorne auf 2,7 und hinten auf 2,5 Bar kalt, um das Erwärmen durch walken auszuschließen.
Hätte da auch schon früher was unternehmen können


----------



## Riverna (25. Juni 2018)

Vorne würde ich mal weniger Luftdruck probieren, bei zuviel Luftdruck kann es passieren das sich der Reifen mittig mehr abfährt als aussen. An der Hinterachse würde ich mal die Spur kontrollieren lassen... es sei den du hast eine Tieferlegung. Dann hast du automatisch etwas mehr Sturz und somit eben mehr Verschleiß an der Innenseite. Aber normalerweise merkt man das bis 2° nicht sonderlich. Erst darüber fällt es einem mehr ins Auge.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Juni 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorne würde ich mal weniger Luftdruck probieren, bei zuviel Luftdruck kann es passieren das sich der Reifen mittig mehr abfährt als aussen. An der Hinterachse würde ich mal die Spur kontrollieren lassen... es sei den du hast eine Tieferlegung. Dann hast du automatisch etwas mehr Sturz und somit eben mehr Verschleiß an der Innenseite. Aber normalerweise merkt man das bis 2° nicht sonderlich. Erst darüber fällt es einem mehr ins Auge.


Fahrzeug ist tiefer, ja.
Wurde danach aber vermessen und eingestellt und ist alles in der Toleranz, einzig rechts vorne sinds 5' zu viel Sturz.

Es läuft aber kein Reifen innen mehr ab, das ist alles identisch. Einzig innen laufen sie stärker ab.

Ich will halt mit so nem relativ schweren Diesel auf der Achse nicht so extrem wenig Druck fahren?


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Profiltiefen aufgeschrieben und bin testweise vorne auf 2,7 und hinten auf 2,5 Bar kalt, um das Erwärmen durch walken auszuschließen.
> Hätte da auch schon früher was unternehmen können


Deine Reifen laufen mittig ab und du erhöhst den Luftdruck weiter? Finde den Fehler.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ich will halt mit so nem relativ schweren Diesel auf der Achse nicht so extrem wenig Druck fahren?


Dann solltest du keinen kleineren Reifen wählen als Serie. Die A4 sind keine leichten Autos und es hat schon einen Grund, warum die in 18" mit 235/245 gefahren werden und dort der Luftdruck bei 2,4bar angegeben ist. Wir fahren seit 12 Jahren ein Cabrio mit der 245er Bereifung und exakt 2,4bar Luftdruck ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2018)

Viel Reifenverschleiß = immer frische Reifen = sehr viel Grip = Auto bleibt heile = glücklicher Fahrer.  Opas 15 Jahre alte gut durchgereifte Prachtexemplare sind lebensgefährlich.   Locker mal der doppelte Bremsweg bei Nässe.


----------



## Falk (27. Juni 2018)

Der freundliche wo ich meinen Golf zum Service hatte, hat es geschafft den hinteren Stoßfänger zu lädieren (leicht angeschrammt). Wollen sie jetzt Lackieren, soll drei Tage dauern. Bin ich mal gespannt, wie gut sie den Farbton Shadow Blue Metallic hinkriegen...

Schon etwas ärgerlich das ganze - dafür gab es den Klima-Anlagen-Service aufs Haus...


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2018)

Das passiert nicht nur im Kfz Handwerk. 

Ich finde es immer sehr lustig das es für viele Leute das schlimmste ever ist, wenn die Werkstatt das Auto kaputt macht. Wenn der Maler den Hof vollschmiert oder der Gas-wasser-******* Installateur den Keller flutet, ist das halt "normal".


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2018)

Ich bin gerade kurz davor mir einen BMW M2 Competiton zu bestellen, wenn der Händler mit seinem Rabatt noch etwas in die Puschen kommt. Ich bin gespannt, wie der ehemals schön klingende Wagen künftig mit Otto-Partikelfilter klingt. Das kann ja durchaus nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2018)

Einfach mit einem Gegenangebot den Preis drücken. 

Der Ottopartikelfilter... nunja... wenn der durch Zufall bei einer Reparatur durch ein Rohr von einem alten M2 ersetzt wird... üble Verwechselung... und dann war gleichzeitig auch noch eine fehlerhafte Codierung auf dem Steuergerät... nunja Zufälle passieren....


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2018)

Abwarten. Ich denke aber, dass die automobile Zukunft unserereins nicht so sehr viel Freude bereiten wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2018)

Dann bedienen wir uns der Vergangenheit


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2018)

Leider gab es das gewünschte Auto in der Konfiguration noch nicht. Motor, Sitze und Spiegel setzen leider erst das jetzt kommende Modell richtig in Szene. Außerdem möchte ich einen Neuwagen. Rückwirkend gesehen hätte man spätestens letztes Jahr was bestellen müssen, was vor dem 01.09. noch zugelassen wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2018)

Ihr habt echt Probleme


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

Der M4 CS oder GTS sollte es doch auch tun. Ist mMn sogar noch etwas schöner.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juni 2018)

@ Chris-W201-Fan
Ein neuwagen-kauf kann aber auch zum problem werden. Ich hab bei meinem ja auch ewig überlegt, was ich nehme und durfte mich zum schluß dennoch zwischen "pest und cholera" entscheiden, weil es nix 100% passendes gibt.
Wenn ich die kisten jedes mal nur für ein paar monate oder jahre fahren würde wäre es mir ja vieleicht noch egal, aber bei mir muß das ding über 10 jahre halten. Da muß man sich schon überlegen was man will.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juni 2018)

Gerade dann würde ich nen Neuwagen nehmen wollen, damit ich mich nach nem halben Jahr ärgerer, weil der Gebrauchte das eine Ausstattungsmerkmal nicht hat, was ich haben wollte.

Da ja solche Sachen wie Glasdächer usw auch verhältnismäßig selten sind (finde ich).


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Der M4 CS oder GTS sollte es doch auch tun. Ist mMn sogar noch etwas schöner.



Ich wollte vor 1-2 Jahren einen M4 haben, aber schlussendlich ist mir das Auto zu groß. Ich möchte gerne was kleines und handliches. Die kompakten Abmaße finde ich schon schicker, als so ein langgezogenes etwas. Davon ab kostet ein CS aktuell 125.000€ und will dann noch umgebaut werden. Von einem GTS braucht man überhaupt nicht zu sprechen, die gehen in die 200.000€ ...das wird mir (viel) zu teuer. Beim M2 plane ich momentan mit 76.000€ abzüglich wahrscheinlich 15% Rabatt. In den Umbau stecke ich dann noch einmal ~25.000€ über ein paar Jahre - das passt mir schon eher in den Kram.

Das Spaßmobil werde ich dann nicht mehr verkaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juni 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Gerade dann würde ich nen Neuwagen nehmen wollen, damit ich mich nach nem halben Jahr ärgerer, weil der Gebrauchte das eine Ausstattungsmerkmal nicht hat, was ich haben wollte.


Ich habe meinen als neuwagen gekauft und dennoch hat es nicht 100%ig gepasst. Es gab einfach keine vernünftige motorisierung für den caddy...
Und als gebrauchten hätte ich den nicht annähernd so bekommen, wie ich ihn hab. Die meisten kaufen ja den ganzen elektronik-müll mit, den ich nicht haben will und gebrauchte mit allrad (essenziell in meiner wunschliste gewesen) sind noch schlechter zu bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Gerade dann würde ich nen Neuwagen nehmen wollen, damit ich mich nach nem halben Jahr ärgerer, weil der Gebrauchte das eine Ausstattungsmerkmal nicht hat, was ich haben wollte.


Bei mir war es bis jetzt eher so dass der Gebrauchtwagen ein Ausstattungsmerkmal mehr hatte als ich ursprünglich für nötig gehalten hätte. Beim Letzten war das der automatisch abblendende  Innenspiegel, beim jetzigen die Totwinkelwarner. 
Beides habe ich vorher nie drüber nachgedacht, beides möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr missen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Juni 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich wollte vor 1-2 Jahren einen M4 haben, aber schlussendlich ist mir das Auto zu groß. Ich möchte gerne was kleines und handliches. Die kompakten Abmaße finde ich schon schicker, als so ein langgezogenes etwas. Davon ab kostet ein CS aktuell 125.000€ und will dann noch umgebaut werden. Von einem GTS braucht man überhaupt nicht zu sprechen, die gehen in die 200.000€ ...das wird mir (viel) zu teuer. Beim M2 plane ich momentan mit 76.000€ abzüglich wahrscheinlich 15% Rabatt. In den Umbau stecke ich dann noch einmal ~25.000€ über ein paar Jahre - das passt mir schon eher in den Kram.
> 
> Das Spaßmobil werde ich dann nicht mehr verkaufen.


Wäre dann also auch in der Preisklasse eines Cayman GTS.
Bei 15% Rabatt würde ich mir auch Gedanken über einen Neukauf machen. Das ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ Chris-W201-Fan
> ... Da muß man sich schon überlegen was man will.



Geht mir eigentlich ja ähnlich, aber ich habs trotzdem besser, dass was ich gerne möchte, gibt es gar nicht, ergo bleib ich bei dem, was ich habe und gut.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juni 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen als neuwagen gekauft und dennoch hat es nicht 100%ig gepasst. Es gab einfach keine vernünftige motorisierung für den caddy...
> Und als gebrauchten hätte ich den nicht annähernd so bekommen, wie ich ihn hab. Die meisten kaufen ja den ganzen elektronik-müll mit, den ich nicht haben will und gebrauchte mit allrad (essenziell in meiner wunschliste gewesen) sind noch schlechter zu bekommen.



Naja gut, nen Caddy käme für mich auch nicht Frage.  Ich bin eher so nen Limo/Kombi/SUV Mensch ^^

Wobei es den Caddy ja auch mit bis zu 170PS gibt. ^^



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir war es bis jetzt eher so dass der Gebrauchtwagen ein Ausstattungsmerkmal mehr hatte als ich ursprünglich für nötig gehalten hätte. Beim Letzten war das der automatisch abblendende  Innenspiegel, beim jetzigen die Totwinkelwarner.
> Beides habe ich vorher nie drüber nachgedacht, beides möchte ich jetzt nicht mehr missen.



Ja gut, da ich auf diesen ganzen Assistenzkram stehe, würde ich da wohl eh so gut wie nichts von weg lassen. Aber sowas z.B. fehlt mir bei meinem halt komplett.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die meisten kaufen ja den ganzen elektronik-müll mit, den ich nicht haben will und gebrauchte mit allrad (essenziell in meiner wunschliste gewesen) sind noch schlechter zu bekommen.


Haha das ist heuzutage wirklich ein großes Problem. Gebrauchtwagen haben oft richtig viel Müll an Bord, den man erstmal ausbauen muss.  Vieles ist auch gar nicht so einfach auszubauen. Oft kostet das ausbauen auch noch Geld, weil man sogar andere Sachen kaufen muss.

Habe letztens einen Smart gefahren mit Ultraschalleinparkhilfe vorne und hinten nachgerüstet.  Da sollte man eher mal überlegen, ob man nicht besser Taxi fährt. Das ist schon eine reale Gefährdung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Juni 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Naja gut, nen Caddy käme für mich auch nicht Frage.  Ich bin eher so nen Limo/Kombi/SUV Mensch ^^
> 
> Wobei es den Caddy ja auch mit bis zu 170PS gibt. ^^


Das waren die EU5-motoren und den gab es auch nur mit front-trieb und dsg. Bei den aktuellen EU6 sind es nur 150 ps.
Ich hätte gerne 200 oder wenigstens den GTD-motor mit 184 ps gehabt. (natürlich mit handschalter+allrad) Hatte das beim händler, als es um die motorisierung ging, auch so bestellen wollen aber nunja, die reaktion kannst du dir ja ausmalen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juni 2018)

Ja ok. 

Aber auf der anderen Seite ist so nen Hochdachkombi natürlich auch kein Rennwagen. 

Das ist mir aber auch aufgefallen, gerade die Kompaktklasse geht meist nur bis 150PS.
Hab mir jetzt erste Bilder vom neuen Focus Active Turnier angesehen (Pendant zum Audi Allroad etc.), aber den wirds ja auch "nur" bis 150PS geben.
Seat macht ja immerhin neu Ausnahme, den Leon gibts bis 184


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2018)

Fr nnicht noch stärker?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juni 2018)

Ich rede jetzt speziell vom Leon X-Perience, den gibts bis 184PS-Diesel (weil ich ja vom Focus Active/Audi Allroad sprach).
Den "normalen" gibts auch nicht mit mehr Leistung, da kommt dann nur noch der Cupra, aber halt als Benziner.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2018)

Ok, danke


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2018)

Hat wer ne Ahnung was beim Service B1 bei einer A Klasse gemacht wird und wie teuer das ungefähr wird?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2018)

Gibts kein Serviceheft mehr, wo das drin steht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Ahnung was beim Service B1 bei einer A Klasse gemacht wird und wie teuer das ungefähr wird?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Kann man so nicht sagen, das Auto entscheidet ja welche Zusatzarbeiten noch dazu kommen je nach Laufleistung und Alter. Am besten einfach vorbeifahren, Servicecode auslesen lassen und schon hat man den Preis.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. Juni 2018)

Mal eben ne kurze Frage zwischendurch, da mir Google sowohl als auch Antworten lieferte ... 
Ich bin mir gerade am Suchen von einem bereits fertig restaurierten Golf 1 am liebsten vor Facelift. Besonders angetan haben es mir natürlich Schrauberkisten, die ordentlich tief liegen.
Daher die Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Luftfahrwerk selbst zu verbauen, welches man in Einzelabnahme dann auch im H-Gutachten stehen hat?
Aufgrund unserer Umweltzonen bei Stuttgart hat man hier sonst nicht viel zu lachen beim Fahren ohne Grüne Plakette & H-Kennzeichen <.<

Gewindefahrwerk ist natürlich die andere Option, aber otf beim Ausfahren aus der Tiefgarage hochstellen wäre mir doch sehr viel lieber als ständig auf die Bühne zum Gewinde einstellen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2018)

H-Kennzeichen und Luftfahrwerk...


----------



## Joungmerlin (28. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> H-Kennzeichen und Luftfahrwerk... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Du Witzbold...
Nicht einfach nur auslachen. 

Erklär's ihm doch einfach, du großer Meister des KFZ-Mechatronikerhandwerks. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juni 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Aber auf der anderen Seite ist so nen Hochdachkombi natürlich auch kein Rennwagen.


Sicher, aber letztlich ist es eher eine frage des fahrers, der hinterm steuer sitzt. Hinter mir haben sich sicherlich auch schon ein paar leute gewundert, das ich schneller durch die kurven komme als sie. Dabei bin ich ja noch auf der originalen 205er hartgummi-bereifung vom werk unterwegs.  (das muß mal irgendwie breiter werden)


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> H-Kennzeichen und Luftfahrwerk...


Du wirst lachen, ich habe erst zuletzt einen uralten VW gesehen (neu gemacht!) mit H-kennzeichen und tieferlegung. Allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wie das geht....
Konnte das arme auto aber nur bedauern. Ich bin absolut kein freund vom tiefer legen. Wünsche mir da jedes mal, das das auch mit dem fahrer gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## Flybarless (28. Juni 2018)

Zeitgenössischen Tuning ist auch mit H Kennzeichen erlaubt. Ein Luftfahrwerk in einem 1er Golf
gehört aber sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich habe erst zuletzt einen uralten VW gesehen (neu gemacht!) mit H-kennzeichen und tieferlegung. Allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wie das geht....
> Konnte das arme auto aber nur bedauern. Ich bin absolut kein freund vom tiefer legen. Wünsche mir da jedes mal, das das auch mit dem fahrer gemacht werden sollte.


Wenn du z.B. ein original Koni Fahrwerk aus der Zeit hast, dann ist das Problemlos mit einem H-Kennzeichen kombinierbar. Die Tuningteile muss es halt damals für das Auto gegeben haben. Man wird heute echte Probleme haben, alte Tuningteile noch aufzutreiben. Oft kann man die sich nur aus mehreren Autos zusammenkaufen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du z.B. ein original Koni Fahrwerk aus der Zeit hast, dann ist das Problemlos mit einem H-Kennzeichen kombinierbar. Die Tuningteile muss es halt damals für das Auto gegeben haben. Man wird heute echte Probleme haben, alte Tuningteile noch aufzutreiben. Oft kann man die sich nur aus mehreren Autos zusammenkaufen.


Ich weiß nur nicht so recht... Das was ich da gesehen habe würde ich als VW 1500 ( das alte, runde modell) identifizieren. Da waren verchromte felgen drauf und er hing mit dem bodenblech fast auf der straße. Die dinger werden wohl in den 1960er jahren gebaut worden sein und ob es da die art tuning schon gab...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2018)

In den USA bestimmt


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2018)

Was Zulassungsfähig ist und was mancher Tüvler durch lässt sind auch zwei paar Schuhe. Ich hab schon mal ein offensichtlich neu aufgebautes Hot Rod mit H-Kennzeichen gesehen.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Juni 2018)

Wo ist das Problem? Solange es zeitgenössisch ist, ist doch alles gut?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juni 2018)

2008er v8 bigblock im 27er Modell T passt nicht ganz als zeitgenössisch.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte erst einen Kunden, der sich für seinen alten Sirocco das damalige H&R-Fahrwerk wieder neu hat anfertigen lassen. Da hab ich echt gestaunt, als es im Radkasten wie Teufel geglänzt hat. 

In die Diskussion mit den H-Kennzeichen möchte ich um diese Uhrzeit gar nicht einsteigen, aber viele Leute vergessen, dass es eher eine Verpflichtung ist, als das es Erleichterungen für den Alltag gibt. Maßvolles und zeitgenössisches Tuning sind voll ok, gerade wenn es mittlerweile um die Sportler der 80er geht, aber man sollte da schon eine Grenze ziehen. Wer sich mal schlau machen möchte, findet hier eine gute Lektüre...

https://www.tuev-sued.de/uploads/images/1336049976224756740680/2anfordkat-oldtimer.pdf



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wäre dann also auch in der Preisklasse eines Cayman GTS.


Porsche ohne 6 Zylinder? Das ist wie eine Suppe ohne Salz. Ganz davon ab gefällt mir lediglich ein Carrera 4S oder ein GT3. Mir sind aber jährlich 4.000€ Unterhalt für eine Inspektion und Approved-Garantie auf Dauer zu viel.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (29. Juni 2018)

Also ich bin dank meines momentanen Autos auch hin und wieder in so Gruppen dabei, die sich regelmäßig auf den größeren Autotreffen tummeln.
So weit wie ich das bisher aus Gesprächen mitgenommen habe, ist ein Gewindefahrwerk gar kein Problem, auch kein aktuelles, solange es passt ... einzig und allein mit der Begründung, dass es damals ja auch bereits welche gab, die eben solch ein Gewindefahrwerk (ich glaube mit der Begründung der "ähnlichen" Technologie) verbaut hatten.
Luftfahrwerke gab es aber auch. Bei den Golfs weniger als bei den Käfern, bei denen manche wirklich selbst bei 5kmh auf gerader Strecke auf der Straße "gekratzt" haben.
Ob die natürlich direkt nach dem neuen TÜV eingebaut worden sind ist eine andere Frage. 
Rein theoretisch:
Es müsste doch möglich sein mit Original Fahrwerk die H-Begutachtung + Kennzeichen machen zu lassen & dann einfach den zweijährigen TÜV bei GTÜ machen zu lassen bei einem befreundeten Prüfer, der ein Auge zudrückt oder?
Wie sieht das aus in einer Kontrolle wenn man statt mit den originalen BBS mit Porsche Felgen z.B. angehalten wird? Wie wenn sie darauf stoßen dass ein Luftfahrwerk verbaut ist?


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Es müsste doch möglich sein mit Original Fahrwerk die H-Begutachtung + Kennzeichen machen zu lassen & dann einfach den zweijährigen TÜV bei GTÜ machen zu lassen bei einem befreundeten Prüfer, der ein Auge zudrückt oder?



Geh doch zu deiner TÜV-Stelle und frag nach


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2018)

Natürlich kann man sein historisches Auto "einfach" ausserhalb der Kontrollen verändert fahren. Legal wird es deswegen nicht sondern bleibt Steuerbetrug.


----------



## nikon87 (29. Juni 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus in einer Kontrolle wenn man statt mit den originalen BBS mit Porsche Felgen z.B. angehalten wird? Wie wenn sie darauf stoßen dass ein Luftfahrwerk verbaut ist?


Wenn die Veränderungen die Fahrsicherheit des Autos beeinträchtigen, was bei Felgen oder Fahrwerk gegeben ist, musst du das Auto an Ort und Stelle stehen lassen. Selbst wenn es im Grunde noch fahrtüchtig ist darfst du nicht mal mehr zur nächsten Werkstatt fahren (außer du hast Glück und der Herr/die Dame in Blau hat einen guten Tag). Wenn das Auto an dem Ort nicht stehen bleiben kann und abgeschleppt werden muss darfst du das natürlich auch noch bezahlen....neben den Strafen für das Führen eines Fahrzeugs ohne Betriebserlaubnis natürlich.
Davon mal ganz abgesehen...ich hoffe dir ist bewusst dass du in dem Fall keinerlei Versicherungsschutz mehr hast. Denn wenn du mit deinem "illegalen" Fahrwerk/Felgen einen Unfall baust wird dir deine Versicherung was husten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2018)

nikon, die Versicherung muss dem Unfallgegener erst mal den Schaden zahlen, allerdings darf Sie das Geld beim Verursacher einfordern.

Wenn man aber einen Unfall mit nem Tankwagen hat, sidn da schnell Summen bei, die man selbst in 2-3 Leben nicht zusammenarbeiten kann.
Vom Thema Personenschäden will ich nicht mal anfangen.


----------



## nikon87 (29. Juni 2018)

Ja gut...wer dann letztlich das Geld von dir fordert ist ja egal. Im Grunde sogar schlimmer wenn da die Versicherung kommt die im Zweifelsfall genügend Anwälte hat um gegen dich vorzugehen und auch wirklich alles raus zu pressen. Auf jeden Fall darf man das dann bis auf den letzten Cent selbst zahlen.

Und selbst wenn es nur ein "500€-Winterauto" ist das man dabei beschädigt...wenn es "Personenschäden" gibt kann das auch schnell ganz teuer werden.
Der Unfallgegner braucht sich ja nur den Nacken verstauchen und ne Woche Arbeitsausfall haben und schon stehen da u.U. ein paar tausend Euro auf der Rechnung (Schmerzensgeld, Behandlungskosten, Verdienstausfall etc.). Dazu dann noch die Kosten für eventuelle Rettungseinsätze (Polizei, Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen). Geht schon schnell sowas...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2018)

Für ne HWS gibts nicht mehr viel, das kannst vergessen, aber das ist auch unerheblich, wie du schon sagst. Da kommen ganz andere Punkte immer dazu.

Mein Dad hat mal so ein Kurven-Pfel-Schild umgenietet, mit seiner schulter, bei einem Motorradunfall. Das kam mal eben 1000€; mein Großvater hat ein Ausfahrt-Schild auf der Autobahn erledigt, glaube ebenfalls 1000€.
Wenn man aber mal wirklich was kaputt macht, sind die Summen eben größer...

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur deine Ansicht unterstützen und eben das von dir beschriebene "schlimmer" darstellen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (29. Juni 2018)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Wenn die Veränderungen die Fahrsicherheit des Autos beeinträchtigen, was bei Felgen oder Fahrwerk gegeben ist, musst du das Auto an Ort und Stelle stehen lassen. Selbst wenn es im Grunde noch fahrtüchtig ist darfst du nicht mal mehr zur nächsten Werkstatt fahren (außer du hast Glück und der Herr/die Dame in Blau hat einen guten Tag). Wenn das Auto an dem Ort nicht stehen bleiben kann und abgeschleppt werden muss darfst du das natürlich auch noch bezahlen....neben den Strafen für das Führen eines Fahrzeugs ohne Betriebserlaubnis natürlich.
> Davon mal ganz abgesehen...ich hoffe dir ist bewusst dass du in dem Fall keinerlei Versicherungsschutz mehr hast. Denn wenn du mit deinem "illegalen" Fahrwerk/Felgen einen Unfall baust wird dir deine Versicherung was husten.



Hatte vor kurzem genau den gleichen Fall bei meinem Golf wegen Fahrwerk + 19 Zoll Audi Felgen die beide nicht eingetragen waren und es gab lediglich ne kleine Mängelkarte, also Stahlfelgen drauf und ab zum TÜV, und alles war wieder gut.
Gespräch mit meinem Versicherungsheini hatte ich dazu auch schon, solange der Gutachter nicht nachweisen kann, dass es ohne die Veränderung nicht dazu gekommen wäre, hat es absolut keine Belange und ist Irrglaube. Zumal der Gutachter auch nur durch die Versicherung veranlasst tätig wird und wenn du da wen hast, dann ist es auch irrelevant.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Juni 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> nikon, die Versicherung muss dem Unfallgegener erst mal den Schaden zahlen, allerdings darf Sie das Geld beim Verursacher einfordern.
> 
> Wenn man aber einen Unfall mit nem Tankwagen hat, sidn da schnell Summen bei, die man selbst in 2-3 Leben nicht zusammenarbeiten kann.
> Vom Thema Personenschäden will ich nicht mal anfangen.



Nein, die Versicherung darf das nicht, bzw. keine so hohen Summen zurückfordern.
Soweit ich weiß, darf eine Versicherung laut Gesetz maximal 5000€ zurückfordern.
Dazu muss der Unfall auch im direkten Zusammenhang mit der illegalen Veränderung stehen (Kausalität).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Juni 2018)

Das mag Strafrechtlich stimmen, nicht aber zivilrechtlich.
Das sind 2 paar Schuhe. 

Du hast einen Vertrag mit dem Versicherer, wenn du diesen Vertrag durch Missachtung deiner Pflichten massiv beeinträchtigst, kann dich die Versicherung auf entsprechenden Schadensersatz verklagen.
Diese Summe ist aber einwandfrei feststellbar. Die Kausalität ist tatsächlich ein Punkt. Ein zu lauter Auspuff wird einen Zusammenprall wegen missachteter Vorfahr wenig erklären können; aber da würde ich nicht drauf bauen wollen.

Im Ernstfall unterstellt der Anwalt dass dein Auspuff den Fahrer des Tankwagens erschreckt hat und dadurch der Unfall zu Stande kam, da der Tankwagenfahrer trotz Vorfahrt so nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen konnte und den Unfall daher nicht verhinder hat, obwohl er es gekonnt hätte, wäre er nicht vom Auspuff erschreckt worden. Mit Anwälten will ich mich nicht anlegen müssen, die drehen jedes Wort 3 mal um und am Ende bist du noch Schuld an der Klimaerwärmung und dem VW-Diesel-Skandal


----------



## janni851 (29. Juni 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nein, die Versicherung darf das nicht, bzw. keine so hohen Summen zurückfordern.
> Soweit ich weiß, darf eine Versicherung laut Gesetz maximal 5000€ zurückfordern.
> Dazu muss der Unfall auch im direkten Zusammenhang mit der illegalen Veränderung stehen (Kausalität).



Das ist immer abhängig davon wie die Kausalität entstanden ist. Man unterscheidet da zwischen fahrlässig, grob fahrlässig und Vorsatz. Je nach dem was vorliegt spricht man eine Teilschuld zu, nach der der Versicherer zurückfordern kann. 

Im privaten Bereich ist es oft so, dass der Versicherer auch bei grober Fahrlässigkeit zahlt, im KFZ Bereich ist mir das aber nicht bekannt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (29. Juni 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich habe erst zuletzt einen uralten VW gesehen (neu gemacht!) mit H-kennzeichen und tieferlegung. Allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wie das geht....
> Konnte das arme auto aber nur bedauern. Ich bin absolut kein freund vom tiefer legen. Wünsche mir da jedes mal, das das auch mit dem fahrer gemacht werden sollte.



Das ist durchaus möglich, wenn die Tieferlegung bereits erfolgte, bevor das Auto zehn Jahre alt war, da Umbauten innerhalb der ersten zehn Jahre wohl akzeptiert werden. 
Darüber hinaus kannst du auch mit einem nachgerüsteten KAT die H-Zulassung bekommen, da Umweltschutz vor geht. Das ist aber auch immer Ermessenssache des Prüfers.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2018)

Wenn man ein Auto mit straight pipe hat und damit einen Tankwagen rammt, der in einen Kindergarten fliegt, muss man nicht 1 Cent zahlen. Das Tuning hat in keiner Weise den Unfall verursacht.

Wenn man aber mit Rennslicks bei Schnee einen Castor-transport rammt, der dann in eine Trinkwasseraufbereitung fliegt und auch noch Fahrerflucht begeht, dann sollte man lieber auf eine einsame Insel abhauen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2018)

Oder man hält sich einfach mal an die gegebenen Gesetze.
Muss einem nicht immer gefallen, aber man braucht sich im nachhinein auch nicht mit sowas rumschlagen.
Siehe zB VW Abgasskandal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder man hält sich einfach mal an die gegebenen Gesetze.



Das wäre ja langweilig


----------



## Zoon (30. Juni 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht so recht... Das was ich da gesehen habe würde ich als VW 1500 ( das alte, runde modell) identifizieren. Da waren verchromte felgen drauf und er hing mit dem bodenblech fast auf der straße. Die dinger werden wohl in den 1960er jahren gebaut worden sein und ob es da die art tuning schon gab...



alle Heckmotor VW und den T4 konnte man relativ Easy über die Drehstabfedern tieferlegen. guck im jedem x Beliebigen Käferforum nach


----------



## Pommesbunker (30. Juni 2018)

Gibts bei Dichtungen (in meinem Fall Ventildeckeldichtung) irgendwelche Hersteller die man meiden sollte?
Welche Dichtmittel nutzt ihr denn?


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Welche Dichtmittel nutzt ihr denn?


Das originale was der Hersteller vorschreibt. Funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Nicht alle Dichtmittel funktionieren für jeden Anwendungszweck.


----------



## Pommesbunker (1. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das originale was der Hersteller vorschreibt. Funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Nicht alle Dichtmittel funktionieren für jeden Anwendungszweck.


VW sagt VW Dichtmittel.
Ist nur für die Ventildeckeldichtung an den Ecken der Nockenwellendurchführungen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juli 2018)

Da kannst auch DirkoS (ist von Elring) nehmen, das Zeug ist Klasse und ist für genau diese Zwecke gedacht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Juli 2018)

Porsche 919 Nurburgring Rekord - FOCUS Online





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQmSUHhP3ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe. 
Und zwar geht es darum, dass ich sobald ich die Radkappen auf die Felgen montiere eine Unwucht habe und das ganze Auto vibriert.
Also ich hab zwei Sätze Stahlfelgen und ein Satz Radkappen.
Ich hab diese bis jetzt auch ohne irgendwelche Probleme verwenden können.
Jetzt hab ich dieses Jahr neue Sommerreifen montiert bekommen und wenn ich diese mit den Radkappen fahre vibriert wie gesagt das ganze Auto.
Ohne Radkappen spüre ich gar keine Vibrationen.
Reifen hab ich schon Nachwuchten lassen, und die Radkappen hab ich auch alle auf Schäden kontrolliert und mehrfach demontiert & montiert.
Hat einer eine Idee wieso es auf einmal so vibriert mit den Radkappen?


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2018)

Sind die Radkappen aus Stahl oder was? Sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (2. Juli 2018)

Nope, die originalen Kunststoff Dinger 

Was ich noch vergessen habe: spürbar wird das ganze erst ab ~100kmh


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juli 2018)

das ist völlig normal; Unwuchten hab man meist erst irgendwo bei 80-130 irgendwo mal spürbar, teilweise mal doppelt, manchmal nur einzeln, ...


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand schon mal bei einer C-Klasse das Radio gewechselt?
Ich würde nämlich gerne ein anderes verbauen (lassen) und frage mich ob ich mir da jetzt einfach eins kaufe (Ebay etc, wo dann mein CLC vermerkt ist) oder ob ich diverse Adapter und pipapo 
beachten muss (dazu kaufen muss)?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juli 2018)

Da wäre die Baureihe noch ganz interessant, beim W202 sollte das kein Ding sein, ab 204 wirds sicher lustig.


----------



## nikon87 (2. Juli 2018)

Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem A4 aus 99 auch gerade erst. Hab's mir dann einfach gemacht und ein Radio inkl. Einbausatz für mein Modell als Komplettpaket gekauft. Damit war das dann kein Problem da alles dabei war und man die Adapter einfach nur dazwischen stecken musste. Solche Komplettpakete findet man für die meisten Modelle bei ebay/Amazon. Alternativ kann man sich daran zumindest "abschauen" was man so an Adaptern braucht (falls man welche braucht).


----------



## Riverna (2. Juli 2018)

Ging mit der nächsten Leistungsstufe jetzt doch schneller als gedacht. Gestern alles unnötige entfernt, die Woche kommen dann die neuen Parts und am Wochenende heißt es zusammen bauen, Abstimmen und hoffentlich über die Mehrleistung freuen.  Die größen Einspritzdüsen habe ich direkt gestern schon verbaut, jetzt fehlen mir noch die Teile. Hoffe die kommen alle bis zum Wochenende. 

TD05 16G mit großem Abgasgehäuse (420PS @ 1.8bar Ladedruck)
STI 550ccm Einspritzdüsen 
Gizzmo MS2 Boostcontroller 
Neuer Klopfsensor
Neue Breitbandlambdasonde 
Neue Regelsonde 

Bin mal gespannt was am Ende für eine Leistung anliegt, dank Getriebe aber deutlich unter der Leistungsgrenze vom Turbolader.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Nope, die originalen Kunststoff Dinger
> 
> Was ich noch vergessen habe: spürbar wird das ganze erst ab ~100kmh



Und ohne die Radkappen haste das Preoblem gar nicht? Wenn dem so ist hilft eigentlich entweder die Dinger weg lassen oder gucken ob die auch wirklich mittig noch drauf sitzen und nicht minimal ausserhalb der Zentrierung. Dann kann das auch anfangen. Spürst du die Vibration im Lenkrad oder am Arsch? Bei letzterem wäre es ne mangelhafte Zentrierung und keine Unwucht.

Hatte das bei meinem E-Renner auch. War zum Verrücktwerden immer so ab 130 aufwärts. Geholfen haben am Ende nur nachträglich gefräste Zentrieringe aus Alu da die Kunstoffdinger ausgeschlagen waren und nix gehalten haben. Seit dem is Ruhe


----------



## DARPA (2. Juli 2018)

Das erste Mal sein neues Auto zu waschen hat immer sowas romantisches, findet ihr nicht auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbunker (2. Juli 2018)

Nicht wenn direkt der Lack mit der Bürste zerkratzt ist


----------



## DARPA (2. Juli 2018)

Nix Bürste, Waschhandschuh 

Ich konsumiere von der Waschbox immer nur klares Wasser


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Juli 2018)

Aus der Position finde ich das Auto mal so richtig gruselig, was haben sich die Designer da bitte bei gedacht  ?
Die Proportionen ab C-Säule inkl. Hinterräder sind echt schon harter Tobak, aber ist halt zum Glück alles Geschmacksache


----------



## DARPA (3. Juli 2018)

Ist mir völlig klar, dass so ein Auto nicht bei jedem gut ankommt. 

Dafür ist das grinsen umso größer, wenn man erstmal drin sitzt und fährt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2018)

Das Aussehen ist echt ok aber leider Frontkratzer.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2018)

Das Design ist irgendwie sehr unruhig... finde ich. Aber das ist halt echt Geschmacksache.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und ohne die Radkappen haste das Preoblem gar nicht? Wenn dem so ist hilft eigentlich entweder die Dinger weg lassen oder gucken ob die auch wirklich mittig noch drauf sitzen und nicht minimal ausserhalb der Zentrierung.



Ohne Radkappen spürt man gar keine Vibrationen. Also sollten die Räder zentriert sein.
Hab gestern testweise die Radkappen nur Vorne montiert und ich hatte spürbare Vibrationen im Lenkrad und auch die Hutablage hat ein bisschen geklappert.
Morgen montiere ich mal nur die Radkappen hinten. Schauen ob es da auch vibriert.
Finde es einfach komisch das die Dinger auf einmal solche Vibrationen verursachen


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2018)

Das ist ein guter Grund einen Satz nette Alufelgen zu kaufen.


----------



## taks (3. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Grund einen Satz nette Alufelgen zu kaufen.



Ich dachte ich komme drum rum ^^

Aber hatte schon die TEC AS2 im Auge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (3. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Aussehen ist echt ok aber leider Frontkratzer.



Dank Differentialsperre geht das schon klar.

Und ich hatte noch nie ne Karre, die im Schein(!) 270 km/h stehen hat


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2018)

Die 270 im Schein machen beim Reifenkauf später weniger Spaß


----------



## Pommesbunker (3. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 270 im Schein machen beim Reifenkauf später weniger Spaß


Naja, bei dem Baujahr muss man auf die 270 keinen Sicherheitszuschlag mehr aufrechnen, also reichen ganz normale W Reifen.

Meine SC5 gabs in der Größe sogar nur mit mindestens W Index.


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ging mit der nächsten Leistungsstufe jetzt doch schneller als gedacht. Gestern alles unnötige entfernt, die Woche kommen dann die neuen Parts und am Wochenende heißt es zusammen bauen, Abstimmen und hoffentlich über die Mehrleistung freuen.  Die größen Einspritzdüsen habe ich direkt gestern schon verbaut, jetzt fehlen mir noch die Teile. Hoffe die kommen alle bis zum Wochenende.
> 
> 
> TD05 16G mit großem Abgasgehäuse (420PS @ 1.8bar Ladedruck)
> ...



was machst du eigentlich beim TÜV?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 270 im Schein machen beim Reifenkauf später weniger Spaß


Gibt es noch Sommerreifen, die nicht 270 km/h können?  ...ich meine jetzt natürlich auch Reifen, die man wirklich fahren kann und nicht die guten Anhängerreifen vom OBI.


----------



## Mosed (3. Juli 2018)

Ja, grob geschätzt jeder (/viele) Reifen in der günstigsten Ausführung. Denn es gab jeden Markenreifen, den ich mir bisher angeschaut habe für unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeitsbereiche. 

Ich denke nicht, dass es bei durchschnittlichen Größen einen Reifen gibt, den es nur für Index W oder höher gibt. Wozu sollten z.B. Reifen in der für Kleinwagen üblichen Größe Index W haben? Das schaffen die ja eh nicht.

EDIT: Mal kurz in einem Shop geschaut für 205/55 R16. H und V haben die meisten Sommerreifen würde ich demnach sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2018)

Jup, die kleinen Premium Contact z.B. haben im Normalfall V.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2018)

Auf einen Type R macht man keine 195/60 15.  Die Größen, die da draufgehen gibt es nicht als T oder H.


----------



## Riverna (3. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Aussehen ist echt ok aber leider Frontkratzer.



Ist es eigentlich deprimierend wenn ein Fronttriebler bessere Fahrleistungen bietet als dein Allradler? Das ist doch bestimmt für dich nur schwer zu ertragen oder?



ich558 schrieb:


> was machst du eigentlich beim TÜV?



In wie fern? Ist doch alles eingetragen beim dem Koffer (ausser Sitze und Gurte, das kommt im Winter).


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2018)

Die ganzen Sachen, die der Leistungssteigerung dienen plus Software bekommt in Summe TÜV? Die gelben Leuchten und Verspoilerung auch?

Frag mich nur weil momentan ja alles mögliche stillgelegt wird...


----------



## janni851 (3. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Sachen, die der Leistungssteigerung dienen plus Software bekommt in Summe TÜV? Die gelben Leuchten und Verspoilerung auch?
> 
> Frag mich nur weil momentan ja alles mögliche stillgelegt wird...



Die Frage ist nicht was alles eingetragen werden kann, sondern ob es dann auch von Beamten so anerkannt wird. Bei uns hat gerade SPS (bekannter Mazda Tuner) Probleme weil jetzt auch Fahrzeuge von denen stillgelegt werden obwohl alles eingetragen ist. Irgendwas finden die was zum nachbessern... 

Die gelben leuchten sind kein Thema, kannst dir ja auch gelbe, rote oder blaue Phillips einbauen, ist mittlerweile erlaubt. Würde ich bei Opel sogar offiziell als Ersatz bekommen. Ob jetzt der Scheinwerfer oder das Lampenglas Farbe hat ist doch egal.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (3. Juli 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Die gelben leuchten sind kein Thema, kannst dir ja auch gelbe, rote oder blaue Phillips einbauen, ist mittlerweile erlaubt. Würde ich bei Opel sogar offiziell als Ersatz bekommen. Ob jetzt der Scheinwerfer oder das Lampenglas Farbe hat ist doch egal.



Wow, da spricht der Fachmann! Lies dich doch einfach mal in die ECE-R48 ein und der Einfachheit halber nur mal schnell in die Lichtfarben.


----------



## janni851 (3. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wow, da spricht der Fachmann! Lies dich doch einfach mal in die ECE-R48 ein und der Einfachheit halber nur mal schnell in die Lichtfarben.



Da wird für Fern- und Abblendlicht aber keine vorgeschriebene Lichtfarbe erwähnt[emoji849] nur bspw für Nebelscheinwerfer (weiß oder hellgelb)...

Ich kenne/kannte es in der Vergangenheit nur mit Lichtfarbe weiß. Allerdings habe ich des Öfteren gehört, das anderes möglich ist. Die Philips Color Vision werden ja bspw mit Zulassung beworben.

Aber du bist der Fachmann, ich lasse mich gerne da eines besseren belehren. Nur so lernt man dazu 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (3. Juli 2018)

Doch, ...

weiß nach vorne
gelb zur Seite
rot nach hinten

Gelb eingefärbte Gläser sind unzulässig und das hellgelb bei den Nebelscheinwerfern bezieht sich nur auf das emittierte Licht der Lichtquelle. Auch wenn es Gläser mit E-Prüfzeichen gibt, sind diese in Europa nicht zulässig.



> Das                  von                  den *                 Leuchten                  ausgestrahlte*                  Licht hat  folgende  Farben:
> Scheinwerfer  für  Fernlicht: weiß
> Scheinwerfer  für  Abblendlicht: weiß
> Nebelscheinwerfer: weiß                                      oder                                      hellgelb
> ...



...und weitere


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2018)

Und weiß für Umfeldleuchten. Blinken nur bei Warnsignalen etc. pp. Hat uns schon eine Markteinführung fast verhindert.


----------



## janni851 (3. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das meinte ich. So wird es direkt auf der Homepage von Opel beworben als Zubehör für bspw. den Astra K.

Möchte jetzt hier nicht diskutieren sondern nur verstehen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (3. Juli 2018)

Bei solchen Leuchtmitteln ist ein kleiner Teil des Glaskolbens eingefärbt. Das sorgt schlussendlich nur dafür, dass im Scheinwerfer Farbe wiedergegeben wird und du z.B. deine Lackfarbe aufnehmen kannst. Auf das abgestrahlte Licht ist der Einfluss so klein, dass alle Regeln erfüllt werden. Bei Kontrollen sind die beigelegten Zettel gold wert, denn ein Polizist sieht das sicher gerne anders.


----------



## janni851 (3. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Erläuterung[emoji106][emoji4] 
Wieder was neues, richtiges gelernt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 270 im Schein machen beim Reifenkauf später weniger Spaß



Wo ist das Problem? Ein Y-Reifen und fertig...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich deprimierend wenn ein Fronttriebler bessere Fahrleistungen bietet als dein Allradler? Das ist doch bestimmt für dich nur schwer zu ertragen oder?


Teilweise sind die Fahrleistungen schlechter, teilweise deutlich besser. Ein original Trophy Truck hat auch kein Allrad und trotzdem bessere Fahrleistungen auf losem Untergrund. Fast jedes Auto ist einem anderen irgendwo überlegen. ...außer vielleicht Brilliance oder Ssangyong 



Klutten schrieb:


> Auch wenn es Gläser mit E-Prüfzeichen gibt, sind diese in  Europa nicht zulässig.


Haha, grade im Motorrad Bereich gibt es alles mögliche mit E-Prüfzeichen auf Wunsch. Rennauspuff mit E-Prüfzeichen? Kein Problem.  Ist halt ein normaler Rennauspuff, wo einer nen E-Prüfzeichen reingekloppt hat. Bei manchen liegt auch so eine selbstgedruckte ABE dabei.


----------



## Klutten (3. Juli 2018)

Die Chinesen prägen dir jedes Logo ein, das du haben möchtest. Bei vielen Dingen ist es echt traurig, dass die Zollbehörden in Europa da keinen Riegel vorschieben. Es werden zwar Produkte vom Markt genommen, aber nur sehr sehr wenige. Würden die nicht zugelassenen Artikel von heute auf morgen verschwinden, dann gäbe es Ebay wohl auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Kusanar (4. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Doch, ...
> 
> weiß nach vorne
> gelb zur Seite
> rot nach hinten



Hehe, davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Hatte in meiner Jugendzeit im Mondeo Fließheck einen dicken Subwoofer von RF im Kofferraum. Mit einer blauen Neonröhre drauf. Eines Sommerabends kam ich mal auf die lustige Idee, die Kofferraumabdeckung zu Hause zu lassen. Die Neonröhre hat schön Blau den Kofferraum ausgeleuchtet und war auch von Außen ein wenig sichtbar.
Die Proleten-Runde durch die Stadt war nicht sonderlich lang... bin nach kurzer Zeit schon an den Fahrbahnrand gewunken worden...


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2018)

Hatte heute die Möglichkeit den 7er voll auszufahren, bis in den Begrenzer, 250km/h bei einer sehr gesunden Drehzahl von ca 3500 Umdrehungen. Und dabei bleibt er schön ruhig was die Straßenlage angeht und liegt schön satt auf der Straße.


----------



## Klutten (4. Juli 2018)

Hast du ein Glück. Wenn du um Hannover rum dieser Tage ein Auto ausfahren möchtest, dann kannst du von deiner Zahl vorne noch die "2" wegstreichen.

...ich brauche dringend einen Heli.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> . Und dabei bleibt er schön ruhig was die Straßenlage angeht und liegt schön satt auf der Straße.


Mit welchem Fahrwerk(ssetting)? Der 7er eines Bekannten mit Luftfahrwerk hat ohne manuelles hart stellen alles andere als satt auf der Straße gelegen. Eher grob schwankend.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Hast du ein Glück. Wenn du um Hannover rum dieser Tage ein Auto ausfahren möchtest, dann kannst du von deiner Zahl vorne noch die "2" wegstreichen.
> 
> ...ich brauche dringend einen Heli.



Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es um 4 Uhr in der Früh war. Habe meine Freundin zum Flughafen gebracht und wollte dann nach Stuttgart, also vom Flughafen in Richtung Karlsruhe. Aber, wegen Baustelle gesperrt also ging es nur nach München, was die Gegenrichtung ist. Und hinter dem Boschparkhaus ist es offen, also gib ihm und da kein Schwein auf der Autobahn war, hab ich bis Vmax durchgezogen. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit welchem Fahrwerk(ssetting)? Der 7er eines Bekannten mit Luftfahrwerk hat ohne manuelles hart stellen alles andere als satt auf der Straße gelegen. Eher grob schwankend.



In der Komforteinstellung, auf Sport fahre ich nur sehr selten.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2018)

Also der den ich mal fahren konnte war unter Komfort erschreckend instabil. Lag aber vielleicht auch an den übertrieben großen Felgen.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre 19er, aber mit einem ziemlich hohen Druck.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2018)

Der hatte 21er mit ziemlich wenig Reifen  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2018)

Instabil klingt nach Rennwagen. Die fahren gradeaus auch überall hin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also der den ich mal fahren konnte war unter Komfort erschreckend instabil. Lag aber vielleicht auch an den übertrieben großen Felgen.



Das kann viele Ursachen haben. 
Nicht sauber vermessen, verschlissene Fahrwerksteile und auch oft die Reifen.
Gerade Hankook ist momentan ganz schlimm bei BMW. Aufgrund der (zu) weichen Flanken fahren sich die je nach Fahrzeug ebenfalls sehr instabil. Beim 1er und 3er (E8x und E9x) kann man nur von den Reifen abraten.
Selbst unser 5er (G31) mit Hankook ab Werk hat das Verhalten, dass er bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten etwas nervös wird.


----------



## Captn (4. Juli 2018)

Ich hab auch schon oft gelesen, dass sich die Leute über die ab Werk montierten Runflatreifen beschweren, weil diese wohl zu hart seien und sich das besonders beim aktuellen 5er aufs Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Aber wenn die Reifen an sich nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind, dann wird das ja weniger an dem Runflatzeug liegen. Ich würd die denen ja in meiner Größe abnehmen, so teuer, wie die sind . Nur montieren würde ich die Sommerräder dann auch nicht mehr wollen, so schwer wie die Reifen allein schon sind .


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2018)

Kenne ich auch. Mein Vater hatte seinen letzten 5er total kaputt konfiguriert. Die 2l Diesel Maschine mit Handschalter war ein irres Gerühre und dank run on flats wollte er bei über 120 überall hin nur nicht geradeaus.
Mit dem A6 danach ist er total zufrieden. Vergleichbarer Motor aber mit Automatik und keine run on flats mehr. So wäre der 5er wahrscheinlich auch prima gewesen.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre ja keine Runflat, es sind Pirelli P Zero Rosso Asimmetrico, mit 3,2Bar vorne und 3,6Bar hinten, ist einwandfrei.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2018)

Wer konfiguriert sein Auto denn freiwillig mit Runflat Reifen?  Kein Grip, richtig hart, derbe schwer, teuer und wenn man einen Platten hat kann man trotzdem nicht weiterfahren. 

...naja ich meine wenn man es eilig hat kann man ja auch mit einem normalen Reifen einfach weiterfahren. Kommt an Ende aufs gleiche raus. Auto kaputt, große Reparatur notwendig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Juli 2018)

Also ich wüsste da einige, die sind aber meistens nicht als Selbstfahrer unterwegs und da landen noch ganze andere Dinge im Auto, die "Otto-Normalürger" nicht braucht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Juli 2018)

Bei Runflat tritt bei BMW das Verhalten für gewöhnlich eben nicht auf 
Die haben sonst genug Nachteile, sind aber noch nie für ein schwammiges Fahrverhalten verantwortlich gewesen.
Und soweit ich weiß, sind bei den 18“ Rädern keine Runflat Reifen verbaut, sondern nur selbstversiegelnde Reifen.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juli 2018)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal bei einer C-Klasse das Radio gewechselt?
> Ich würde nämlich gerne ein anderes verbauen (lassen) und frage mich ob ich mir da jetzt einfach eins kaufe (Ebay etc, wo dann mein CLC vermerkt ist) oder ob ich diverse Adapter und pipapo
> beachten muss (dazu kaufen muss)?





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da wäre die Baureihe noch ganz interessant, beim W202 sollte das kein Ding sein, ab 204 wirds sicher lustig.





nikon87 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem A4 aus 99 auch gerade erst. Hab's mir dann einfach gemacht und ein Radio inkl. Einbausatz für mein Modell als Komplettpaket gekauft. Damit war das dann kein Problem da alles dabei war und man die Adapter einfach nur dazwischen stecken musste. Solche Komplettpakete findet man für die meisten Modelle bei ebay/Amazon. Alternativ kann man sich daran zumindest "abschauen" was man so an Adaptern braucht (falls man welche braucht).



Ich meine ich hab W203, bin mir grad aber auch nicht sicher (Bj 2008).

ich hab bei Ebay zugeschlagen.
Android 8.0 Autoradio DAB+ GPS Navi DVD Fur Mercedes Benz C/CLK Class W203 W209  | eBay

Mal schauen was da auf mich zukommt, zum einen vom Einbauen her, zum anderen was das Gerät überhaupt taugt. Der Lieferant kommt irgendwo aus Hong Kong wenn ich das in der AB richtig gesehen hab.^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2018)

Der S3 hatte heute seinen ersten Ölwechsel. Ca. 1 Jahr und 14000km habe ich mit dem "Longlife" Öl geschafft. 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich meine ich hab W203, bin mir grad aber auch nicht sicher (Bj 2008).
> 
> ich hab bei Ebay zugeschlagen.
> Android 8.0 Autoradio DAB+ GPS Navi DVD Fur Mercedes Benz C/CLK Class W203 W209  | eBay
> ...


Einbau ist super einfach aber die Geräte sind eher so "naja". Hat alles mögliche aber macht nichts wirklich gut. Hab ich auch schon öfter in Kundenautos gesehen. Auf die Fahrzeugeinstellungen, die normalerweise über das Comand laufen, wirst du dann auch keinen Zugriff mehr haben.


----------



## Riverna (5. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die ganzen Sachen, die der Leistungssteigerung dienen plus Software bekommt in Summe TÜV? Die gelben Leuchten und Verspoilerung auch?
> 
> Frag mich nur weil momentan ja alles mögliche stillgelegt wird...



Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte. 
Die Leistungssteigerung fahre ich nur auf dem Track oder abgesperrten Geländen, sonst läuft eine Map mit 0.7bar und Serienleistung. Das ist zumindestens die offizielle Aussage... die gelben Leuchten könnten irgendwann Probleme machen, das steht ausser Frage. Wenn ich damit mal an den falschen Polizisten geraten wird er im besten fall drauf bestehen das ich es an Ort und Stelle abziehe. Die Verspoilerung (gehe mal davon aus du meinst den Heckspoiler?) ist original von Subaru. Da kann selbst der schlecht gelaunteste Polizist nichts machen. Alles andere ist eingetragen... aber wie oft kann das ganz schnell angezweifelt werden.


----------



## Captn (6. Juli 2018)

Ist auf den Scheinwerfern nur Folie drauf?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2018)

Dieses gelbe Licht ist eh totaler Mist. Dieses Jahr durften bei den 24h von Le Mans die GT Fahrzeuge auch endlich mit weißem Licht fahren, nachdem die Fahrer sich jahrelang beschwert haben.
Einige hatten wohl angedroht nicht mitzufahren oder einfach in der Nacht die gelben Folien abzuziehen.


----------



## Captn (6. Juli 2018)

Solange er damit zurechtkommt und es sonst niemanden stört, ist doch alles gut. Viel schlimmer sind die zig tausend Fahrzeuge, die mit falsch eingestellten Scheinwerfern fahren oder die Proleten, die Nebelscheinwerfer bei nicht vorhandenem Nebel einschalten, weil es ja ach so cool ist. SUVs mit LED gehen mir genauso auf den Zünder. Wenn ich möchte, dass man mir die Karre ausleuchtet, häng ich mir ne Lichterkette ins Auto...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2018)

Also wenn du Nebler stören, dann sind die Dinger entweder auf 1m Höhe montiert, oder du hast da ein psychologisches Problem mit, Blenden tun die nur, wenn man rein guckt.

Das Thema "Fahrzeuginnenbeleuchtung durch den Hintermann kenne ich, ja das nervt in der Tat etwas, wenn man so nen T5, Amarok, ... hinter sich hat, das ist aber schlicht ein Thema der Höhe des Scheinwerfer, nicht des Leuchmittels, die T5 können das auch mit Halogenlicht super 

Falsch eingestellt Lichter sind dagegen echt mies.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also wenn du Nebler stören, dann sind die Dinger entweder auf 1m Höhe montiert, oder du hast da ein psychologisches Problem mit, Blenden tun die nur, wenn man rein guckt.



Nass und in der Nacht inkl. Reflektionen blenden da dann halt nicht 4 Punkte sondern schon 8... 

Mir ist da mein Dorfpolizist am liebsten. Vor allem wenn bei den Deppen dann noch die NSL leuchtet. Da darf er dann sich aussuchen ob er die Strafe für die falsch eingeschalteten Lampen zahlt oder fürs zu schnelle fahren. Denn mit der Nebelbeleuchtung wird eine gewisse Sichtbehinderung vorausgesetzt. 100km/h bei schlechter Sicht sind definitiv nicht mehr normal und kosten Geld und im Wiederholungsfall ne Meldung an die Behörde dass der Fahrer eventuell mal zum Sicherheitscheck sollte. Es hat deutlich nachgelassen, sogar die BMW Fahrer verzichten immer öfter auf die Nebler


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2018)

Bei NSL bin ich voll bei dir.


----------



## Captn (6. Juli 2018)

Welchen Grund hat man bitte mit eingeschalteter NSL zu fahren, wenn es keine Sichtbehinderung gibt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2018)

Nebel in der Birne


----------



## Amon (6. Juli 2018)

Manche wissen halt einfach nicht wann man die NSL einschalten darf/muss und machen das Teil schon bei leichtem Dunst an.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2018)

Und fahren dann mit 100km/h und NSL an durch die Gegend oder direkt auf die Autobahn.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2018)

Wobei ich BAB mit viel Gischt ja noch verstehe, auch wenn es nicht zulässig ist, aber leichter Dunst ist halt echt übel für den hinter der NSL.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Juli 2018)

Gerade eben bei "Wir kaufen dein auto"
mein Auto verkauft. 

Und ganz ehrlich: so viel hatte ich nichtmal bei Privatverkauf bekommen. Zudem sehr freundlich und schnell alles abgelaufen.

Vielleicht Piste ich das heut Abend mal ausführlich mit Zahlen und Bildern meines Autos


----------



## Amon (6. Juli 2018)

Wie weit haben sie den Preis gegenüber der Onlinebewertung gedrückt als du da warst?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Juli 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Wie weit haben sie den Preis gegenüber der Onlinebewertung gedrückt als du da warst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Der Händler vor Ort drückt garnichts.


Er dokumentiert alles per Kamera und sendet an die Zentrale. Nach 20 Minuten warten ist das Angebot da, er hat keinen Einfluss darauf und sagte selber noch das angesichts der Mängel er das viel zu hoch bewertet sieht....und damit hat er recht 
Im übrigen waren in meiner da. 1 Stunde Anwesenheit ca. 20 Leute da......ohne Termine geht nix.

Ich schreibs hier heute Abend mal und Lade paar Bilder....mein Auto war MASSIV zerkratzt - hab in der Garage und auf dem Parkplatz mehrmals wände oder Autos gestreift :Ugly::
Letzte Wartung war vor 4 Jahren laut Serviceheft.......da stand jetzt ne ganze Menge an.  Bremsen  runter usw....

Online waren geboten 7300 Euro - dort wird aber nicht der Zustand des Autos bewertet.
Kilometer hatte ich  mehr als 170000 runter. Baujahr war 2008 - online hatte ich bei der 7300 Euro Bewertung aber 2009 angegeben ^^.....
Dazu eben nicht serviceheft gepflegt mit der Meldung im Display beim Wagen :Wartung überfällig seit 800 irgendwas tagen

Es gab zudem noch mehr Mängel...

Jedenfalls waren es am Ende trotzdem 5800euro und die habe ich nach 1 Tag bereits auf dem Konto.

Das hätte ich bei den Unmengen an wirklich großflächigen tiefen Kratzern mit Sicherheit nichtmal beim Privatverkauf erzielt


----------



## Pommesbunker (6. Juli 2018)

Und warum steckt man bei nem Auto mit dem Restwert nichts in die Wartung?


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Juli 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Und warum steckt man bei nem Auto mit dem Restwert nichts in die Wartung?



Naja, hatte ja im Nachhinein auf den Restwert kaum Einfluss 
Das Auto lief einfach immer hervorragend und ohne Probleme....Ölwechsel hatte ich von nem bekannten machen lassen, alles andere war iOS und tüv bekam ich auch erst im Dezember wieder ohne große Mängel, nur bremsen waren halt Grenzwerten 


So oder so:
Bin jetzt nicht enttäuscht von wir kaufen dein Auto .....
Das Mädel dass auch mit dort war und Ihren Polo checken lies war aber sehr enttäuscht....super Zustand aber weil der Markt überschwemmt ist gibts kaum was....hatte mit meinem Akkord viel glück, der ist grade recht gefragt.
Mit Diesel bekommt man aktuell auch kaum was hat er mir erzählt....da sind die Leute immer besonders enttäuscht.

Die checken am Tag wohl so um die 100 Autos


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Juli 2018)

Rein prinzipiell wird man bei solchen zwielichtigen Portalen nie mehr für sein Auto bekommen als wenn man es privat verkaufen würde


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2018)

In Einzelfällen vielleicht, weil man selbst nicht den passenden Interessenten finden würde.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2018)

Man sollte immer bedenken dass gerade sowas wie Wartungsstau für die Händler eher willkommen ist. Das Beheben kostet die längst nicht so viel wie eine Privatperson und den Preis runter treiben dürfen sie deswegen trotzdem.
Ergo desto besser das Auto behandelt wurde desto mehr lohnt sich der Privatverkauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2018)

Die setzen einfach die Serviceanzeige zurück und fertig. Geht dann beim nächsten Käufer halt alles kaputt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Juli 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder - nur eine Auswahl - Da war noch wesentlich mehr...Roststellen, Kratzer usw....Innenraum war auch nicht unbedingt der gepflegteste. (Leder am Schaltknauf war abgerissen usw..)




Ich bin mir sicher, soviel Geld, hätte ich selbst Privat nicht mehr bekommen, weil ich dieses Auto privat selber hätte auch nicht kaufen wollen in dem Zustand...es war einfach zu viele Mängel, Kratzer, keine Wartungen etc...

Online-Bewertung 7300€
Erhalten 5800€ beim Heutigen Verkauf mit 170.000km
Gekauft für 17390€ mit 44.000km damals in 2011

Ich bin dieses Auto also ca. 8 Jahre gefahren und es hat insgesamt schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel....ich denke ich darf bei den ganzen Mängeln froh sein das er weg ist (Tank war auch leer^^) und Wartung hat er mich in den letzten 8 Jahren insgesamt vielleicht 1000€ gekostet  - Wertverlust hielt sich dank dem damals geringem Anschaffungspreis auch in Grenzen.

Auf Mobile.de bekomme ich mein Modell mit weniger gefahrenen Kilometern schon für weniger als 8000€....ohne meine Kratzer.
Unfallwagen war meiner wohl auch...wusste ich aber selber nicht und habe ich heute erst erfahren bei der schichtdickenmessung.
Die Lackschicht an der Kofferraumklappe war doppelt so dick wie der Rest beim Auto...war wohl nachlackiert. Da hat mich damals der Verkäufer schon beschissen bei dem ich das Auto kaufte.

Ich kann also bisher (habe das Geld ja noch nicht) erstmal nur sehr positiv berichten.

Mein Händler sagte mir aber auch, dass der Accord sehr gefragt sei und man mit einem Polo und konsorten praktisch überhaupt nix von der Zentrale bekommt....Dieselfahrzeuge ebenso.


----------



## worco (7. Juli 2018)

Du bist aber ganz schoen stolz auf deine ranzkarre...ic hätte halt mal nen bissl besser aufgepasst und noch nen 1000er mehr bekommen.

Ich bin diese Woche so ca 1800km gefahren, davon einen Grossteil in Frankreich, Niederlanden und Belgien und habe mal wieder festgestellt das beschränkte Autobahnen bei mir nicht fuer entspannteres Fahren sorgen. Das ist unheimlich ermüdend und frustrierend das man nicht vorankommt fand ich.


----------



## Flybarless (7. Juli 2018)

Ich hätte kein Problem mit Tempolimit, dann aber auch Rechtsüberholverbot weg.
Dann ist es auch entspannend...Voraussetzung man kann mit dem Tempomaten umgehen.


----------



## worco (7. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte in allen Autos die ich da gefahren bin acc. Meist sind die Strecken aber eben auf 90-110 beschränkt, das ist eben dich recht langsam und nervte mich.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2018)

Nope, aber ich bin für Stromschläge für Linksschleicher 

Vorteil, dann sinkt die Reichweite und er muss eh rechts ran, zum laden


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

Wozu nen Tempolimit?
Das generiert sich in 90% der Fälle von alleine und so viel unbegrenzte Autobahn gibts auch nicht mehr.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Juli 2018)

Wartet erstmal ab wie lange die Wartezeiten und Schlangen vor den Elektrotankstellen sein werde/würden


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Juli 2018)

An den meisten Stellen haben wir doch eh bereits Tempolimits. Da gibts auch paar Bundesländer, denen alles über 130 grundsätzlich nicht gefällt...

Rechtsüberholverbot könnte man tatsächlich mal abschaffen. Aber noch nerviger als Linksschleicher finde ich die Fahrer, die die rechte Spur (bei 3 Spuren) selbst bei freier Fahrt niemals nutzen, außer sie verlassen die Autobahn. Wegen denen macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man 2 oder 3 Spuren auf der Autobahn hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2018)

Das ist wahr, wobei ich zugeben nuss, ich kenne stellen, wo ich das fahrbahnbedingt verstehe.
Andererseits ist das echt murks für Verkehr von hinten.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Juli 2018)

Über 5.000km gemacht die letzen 2 1/2 Wochen. Und nirgendwo war es so ermüdend und anstrengend als in Deutschland. Selbst wenns regenet gibt es noch mehr als genung Deppen die auf 2 spurigen Abschnitten mit 200+ heizen müssen.   Gemütlich 120, Tempomat rein und gut ists. Wegen der paar Minuten da man da raus holen kann wenns alles 1A rennt so nen Risiko versteh ich echt nicht. 
Ich bin nur gespannt wie das in paar Jahren wird wenn teilautonome Fahrzeuge etc. unterwegs sind. Die können mit so Situationen nicht umgehen. Da gibt's dann nur noch 2 Optionen. Entweder in D gibt's auch ein generelles Tempolimit oder diese Systeme werden weltweit zuglassen ausser in Deutschland.  Bin mal gespannt ob 2025 freie Fahrt noch gilt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Juli 2018)

Da wird schon das Problem sein, dass wir in D das Thema Geschwindigkeit trotz verboten noch haben werden. Vergiss das Thema autonomes Fahren vorerst, das kommt nicht vor 2030-2035, dazu mus snoch einiges passieren.


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Juli 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Du bist aber ganz schoen stolz auf deine ranzkarre...ic hätte halt mal nen bissl besser aufgepasst und noch nen 1000er mehr bekommen.
> 
> Ich bin diese Woche so ca 1800km gefahren, davon einen Grossteil in Frankreich, Niederlanden und Belgien und habe mal wieder festgestellt das beschränkte Autobahnen bei mir nicht fuer entspannteres Fahren sorgen. Das ist unheimlich ermüdend und frustrierend das man nicht vorankommt fand ich.



Stolz auf das Auto? Eher nicht.
Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrungen mit dem Verkauf eines Autos, dass eben nicht besonders gepflegt war, bei der genannten online Plattform geschildert. 
Dachte das waere für einige hier vielleicht interessant. 

Wollte eben nur meine bis jetzt positive Erfahrung schildern. 

Im uebrigen: den 1000er den du mehr bekommen hättest wenn es gepflegter gewesen waere, haett es du wohl auch nur bei Privatverkauf erhalten.... Und hättest den sowieso durch die Pflege, Wartungen etc. mehrfach draufgelegt.

Ergo war mein Honda kauf in 2011 bis zum Verkauf in 2018 eine günstige und angenehme Erfahrung. 


Jetzt werde ich wohl erstmal auf den Zug und das Rad setzen und mal sehen wie es ohne Auto klappt. 
Wenn  das nichts ist, werde ich mir dann Ende diesen Jahres einfach ein neues altes, kleineres kaufen und dann auch gerne für eine Beratung hier im thread bei den Experten anfragen


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Über 5.000km gemacht die letzen 2 1/2 Wochen. Und nirgendwo war es so ermüdend und anstrengend als in Deutschland. Selbst wenns regenet gibt es noch mehr als genung Deppen die auf 2 spurigen Abschnitten mit 200+ heizen müssen.   Gemütlich 120, Tempomat rein und gut ists. Wegen der paar Minuten da man da raus holen kann wenns alles 1A rennt so nen Risiko versteh ich echt nicht.



Dafür treten viele Schweizer hier auf Deutschlands Autobahnen aber mächtig auf die Tube, damit sie ihren Hobel endlich mal ausfahren dürfen. Du bist da vielleicht ne Ausnahme. Davon abgesehen kann ich aber verstehen, dass Du ungern 200+ fährst. Dann ist der Akku im Tesla ja nach 50km leer.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Juli 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> dass Du ungern 200+ fährst. Dann ist der Akku im Tesla ja nach 50km leer.



Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, selbst mit Vollstoff reicht es für über 300km. Hab ich vor gut nem Monat getestet. In Mogendorf auf 80% geladen während ich nen Kaffee kippte und dann bis nach Achern runter alles was ging. Topspeed 245, ansonsten so mit 180 - 200 im Verkehr mit geschwommen.  Bin in Achern dann mit 24% Restkapazität angekommen. War aber ziemlich fertig dann.  Hab mir erst mal nen Schnitzel zum Abendessen gegönnt  Zumal 2,6t in schnellen Kurven ganz gut schieben  Macht gut 56kWh für 270km. Oder umgerechnet knapp unter 5 Liter Benzin wenn man den Energiewert nimmt  Aber mehr als 5 Minuten hab ich durch die Bolzerei auf der ganzen Strecke nedd raus geholt glaub ich..

Aber ansonsten ists wirklich am entspanntesten mit 120 - 130 dahinzugleiten. Je gleichmässiger desto besser.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten ists wirklich am entspanntesten mit 120 - 130 dahinzugleiten. Je gleichmässiger desto besser.



Bis zum Einschlafen.
Mir macht das monotone, manche nennen es  entspannte, Fahren mehr zu schaffen, als das etwas zuegigere, sofern es die  Vorschriften, Verkehr und Witterungsverhaeltnisse zulassen.

So treffen auf Deutschlands Autobahnen verschiedene Typen aufeinander, wo kaum einer Ruecksicht auf andere nimmt.
Der  entspannte, dem es dann letztendlich scheissegal ist, was hinter ihm  passiert und auch mit 110/120 mal eben rauszieht, ohne drauf zu achten  ob auf der linken Spur was angebrettert kommt.
Der rastlose, der um jeden Preis schnell fahren will oder muss.
Die Traeumer, die rumgurken und gefuehlt nichts von ihrem Umfeld mitbekommen.
Und die LKW Fahrer, Dirnensprosse vorm Herren. Die meisten zumindest.
Zweispurige Autobahn, LKW Ueberhohlverbot, scheissegal, rausziehen und vorbeizuckeln.
Geahndet wird sowas sowieso nicht. Das solche Aktionen Folgeverkehr verursachen, auch egal.
Noch beliebt: bei Autobahnauffahrten einfach rausziehen. Egal was auf den Autobahnspuren passiert.


----------



## Captn (7. Juli 2018)

Ich habe das heute auch wieder hinter mir gehabt. Für mich persönlich ist es anstrengender "langsam" zu fahren, weil ich viel mit Tempomat fahre. Dadurch ist man zweifelsfrei schneller als der Rest, der bei jeder Steigung langsamer wird oder generell das Tempo nicht halten kann. Das Problem ist einfach, dass man gerade auf zweispurigen Straßen dadurch viel öfter mit Spurwechseln beschäftigt ist, wenn man "nur" 120 fährt, was gelinde gesagt nervt. Schon mit 150 bin ich dann schon schneller als der Durchschnitt und damit fast durchgängig auf der linken Spur, wenn die Autobahn nicht leer ist oder sich eine entsprechende Lücke auftut, da selten mal jemand schneller ist. Wobei ich leider aber auch sagen muss, dass es genauso anstrengend war heute schneller zu fahren, weil es genug Leute gibt die sich einen feuchten Dreck für den rückwärtigen Verkehr kümmern oder nicht im Traum daran denken das Rechtsfahrgebot zu befolgen.
Also in etwa der typische Autobahnalltag .


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, selbst mit Vollstoff reicht es für über 300km. Hab ich vor gut nem Monat getestet. In Mogendorf auf 80% geladen während ich nen Kaffee kippte und dann bis nach Achern runter alles was ging. Topspeed 245, ansonsten so mit 180 - 200 im Verkehr mit geschwommen.


Oh, das hätte ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht. Ich nehme alles zurück.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Juli 2018)

Fast 100kWh nutzbare Energie das entspricht etwa 11 Litern Benzin  Damit sollte man doch 300km weit kommen oder nicht? Ein vergleichbarer Audi RS5 kommt mit dem 11 Litern ja auch auf der AB lockerst 300km weit   Wobei, das wäre mal interessant. Beide mit gleich viel gespeicherter Energie. Einer mit 100kWh Strom, der andere mit 11 Litern Benzin. Wer kommt damit weiter 

*für die wos interessiert: Benzin hat ne Dichte von 0,749kg/Liter. 41.6GJ Energieinhalt pro Tonne. Daraus ergeben sich 41,7MJ/kg was wiederum 8,67kWh pro Liter ergibt. Mit den Werten werden in der EU auch die Energielabels für Autos berechnet.... 

Und in paar Jahren wird das Steuersystem weg von der Mineralölsteuer pro Liter auf einen Centbetrag pro Energieeinheit (kWh) gelegt.    Da freut sich der Finanzminister dann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2018)

Wen interessiert der reale Energiebedarf, wichtig ist die reale Reichweite und die reale Wiederbefüllzeit.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> [...]Ein vergleichbarer Audi RS5 kommt mit dem 11 Litern ja auch auf der AB lockerst 300km weit   [...]



Kommt drauf an, wie man fährt.

Wenn man wie ne besengte Sau mit 250+km/h fährt, könnte es knapp werden.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2018)

Mit 11 Litern im RS5 300km weit kommen?
Wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Juli 2018)

Na komm, mit ACC hintern LKW geklemmt und mit 90 dahin schleichen, dann gehts vielleicht gerade so


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juli 2018)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2018)

Im freien Fall ab 300km höhe kommt der sogar mit 0l aus


----------



## HordyH (8. Juli 2018)

Also die Giulia Q kann man mit unter 10L fahren! aber ob das Spaß macht und der Sinn von dem Auto ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2018)

Du müsstest ja unter 3,7l bleiben.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2018)

Und da sehe ich schwarz für 90% der Verbrennungsmotorautos.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2018)

Jupp, ich ebenfalls.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Juli 2018)

Ja, das stimmt wohl.

Obwohl mir spontan ein "Auto" einfallen würde...

VW XL1, weiß aber nicht was der sich im Schnitt genommen hat. (Laut Wikipedia mit 10l Diesel + 35km elektrisch = 550km)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2018)

Das ist kein Auto, das sind StVO konforme UFOs


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2018)

3l Polo und A2 bekommen das durchaus hin, aber halt mit Diesel der ja noch mehr Energie pro Liter beinhaltet.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 3l Polo und A2 bekommen das durchaus hin, aber halt mit Diesel der ja noch mehr Energie pro Liter beinhaltet.



Japs, beim Diesel sind 9,4xkWh pro Liter glaub ich. Andererseits muss man auch Gleiches mit Gleichem vergleichen  Also nehmen wir ne 4 Türige Limousine, 500+ PS, Platz für 5 Leute und reichlich Gepäck. Und die 300km mit 98kWh komm ich ja mit sehr zügigem Tempo von 180 oder mehr. Beschränk ich mich auf das Tempolimit das sonst überall in Europa gilt von 130 dann sind wir bei 500+km. Sprich der Audi darf dann nicht mehr als 2l auf 100km durch lassen. Sonst wird auch das nix  Wobei das Beispiel gut zeigt was Effizienz eigentlich so ist. Wenn ich ne bestimmte Energiemenge zur Verfügung habe ist es für maximale Reichweite halt suboptimal mehr als 80% in Hitze in Motor und Auspuff umzuwandeln. 
Hier hoffe ich eigentlich dass nach Norwegen und Holland noch etliche Staaten nachziehen werden und in spätestens 10 Jahren im Individualverkehr keine reinen Verbrenner mehr neu zulassen. Genau wie China mit Quoten von dann bald 20% und mehr auch in die Richtung gehen. 
Gut, mir persönlich könnte es ja egal sein. Ich bin fast 40, hab keine Kinder und nix das nach mir noch leben muss. Von mir aus kann man so weiter machen wie die letzten Jahrzehnte und all das Öl quasi ungefiltert aus Millionen von kleinen ineffektiven Kraftwerken raus hauen. Bis ich abtrete in rund 35 Jahren wird der Schaden noch nicht sooo gross sein. Und für alle danach, who cares? Die 20 jährigen von heute die mit 60 an Asthmaanfällen in den Städten sterben? Die Flüchtlichsströme nach Europa weil die Erwärmung doch weiter gegangen ist? Nicht mehr mein Problem  Hauptsache es knallt und dröhnt.. 
Wo wir grad bei knallen und dröhenen sind.. war jetzt 3 Tage in Hamburg. Sorry, aber was da vor allem die Tuner und stärker Motorisierten Kisten an Lärm die ganze Nacht über raus lassen (war an der Wandsbeker Chausee) ist einfach nur ne Frechheit allen Anwohnern gegenüber. Würde ich da leben wäre ich glaub Dauergast bei der Stadt. Von denen geistigen Tieffliegern sind 90% nicht in der Lage normal zu fahren. Seid ihr da auch so? Oder ist das Forum hier vor solchen Typen gefeit und jeder hält sich an alle Grenzwerte und nimmt entsprechend Rücksicht`? Vermutlich schon, in Foren ist nie jemand der sich daneben benimmt 

Naja, Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich hoffe dass sich da in der Entwicklung die nächsten Jahre viel tut. Der Elektromotor ist schon der Motor der Zukunft, jetzt sollen die noch einen preiswerten und einfachen Energiespeicher dazu erfinden (nein, auch wenn ich aktuell E-Auto mit Akku fahre denke ich nicht dass der LiIo-Akku die Zukunft ist, eher nen Übergangsprodukt) und dann kanns weiter gehen. Und ich hoffe auch dass endliche auch deutsche Hersteller vorwärts machen nachdem sie 10 Jahre lang gepennt haben (Hab hier noch irgendwo nen Artikel in dem der Audi Chef für 2011 3 vollelektrische Autos ankündigt die die Leute begeistern werden ). Ich gönne auch jedem seinen Spass. 
Das einzige das ich nicht verstehen kann sind Leute die sich jetzt noch für über 45.000€ nen neuen Diesel kaufen und dann in 5 Jahren das grosse Jammern bekommen  Da wärs echt besser das wo man hat noch paar Jahre zu fahren (is finanziell eh das beste) und dann zu gucken was es auf dem Markt gibt.

So, und jetzt geh ich pennen


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2018)

Waren es nicht 56kW/h für 270km?
Jetzt wieder 98kW/h für 300km.


----------



## ich558 (8. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja, Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich hoffe dass sich da in der Entwicklung die nächsten Jahre viel tut. Der Elektromotor ist schon der Motor der Zukunft, jetzt sollen die noch einen preiswerten und einfachen Energiespeicher dazu erfinden (nein, auch wenn ich aktuell E-Auto mit Akku fahre denke ich nicht dass der LiIo-Akku die Zukunft ist, eher nen Übergangsprodukt) und dann kanns weiter gehen. Und ich hoffe auch dass endliche auch deutsche Hersteller vorwärts machen nachdem sie 10 Jahre lang gepennt haben (Hab hier noch irgendwo nen Artikel in dem der Audi Chef für 2011 3 vollelektrische Autos ankündigt die die Leute begeistern werden ). Ich gönne auch jedem seinen Spass.
> Das einzige das ich nicht verstehen kann sind Leute die sich jetzt noch für über 45.000€ nen neuen Diesel kaufen und dann in 5 Jahren das grosse Jammern bekommen  Da wärs echt besser das wo man hat noch paar Jahre zu fahren (is finanziell eh das beste) und dann zu gucken was es auf dem Markt gibt.
> 
> So, und jetzt geh ich pennen




Habe mal ein Interview von JP gesehen bei dem er meinte in 5 Jahren haben die deutschen Hersteller Fahrzeuge im Angebot gegen die Tesla keine Chance mehr hat. Man kann mMn auf seine Aussagen auch sehr viel geben da er mehr Einblick in die Fahrzeugentwicklung vieler Hersteller hat als man meint.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Juli 2018)

98 is das wo maximal raus geht bevor sprichwörtlich das Licht ausgeht  Aufn km genau musst es ausrechnen. Ich hab keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung draus gemacht  Zumal man bei dem Temp bei 300km von rund 33kWh/100km ausgehen muss. Nur kann man nirgendwo 300km lang das Tempo fahren  Daher war der reale Verbrauch ja auch geringer.  Steht ja auch drin, 276km mit 56kWh am Ende. Auf 300km das Tempo (ohne Baustellen etc.)  gerechnet biste dann bei den gut 100kWh die du brauchst.

@ich55
Das würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Dafür ist der Automobilteil von Tesla (die haben auch ne eigene Energiesparte mit Speicher etc, Ladenetz etc.) letzendlich zu klein. Derzeit tun sie hauptsächlich da weh wo die traditionellen Hersteller noch Geld verdient haben und das ist in der Oberklasse. Kein Golf-Fahrer oder so kauft sich jetzt plötzlich für 80.000€ nen Telsa. Und an nem Golf oder ähnlichem verdient man in Europa nix mehr. Das Geld kommt derzeit noch aus China, nur dort gilt bald ne immer höhere E-Quote. Blöd wenn man dann nix im Programm hat. Aber für jedes verkaufte Model S/X wurde ein Verbrenner der Kategorie 60.000€ bis 150.000€ weniger verkauft. Und das sind jetzt schon weit über 350.000 Autos... das wird sicher weh tun.  Die ganze Branche ist im Wandel und noch denke ich nicht dass es zu spät ist. All zu lang darf macn sich aber auch nicht ausruhen und denken dass alles halb so wild ist. In dem Bereich erst mal 5 Jahre hinten zu sein ist kaum noch aufzuholen. 
Hab mich für den Audi e-tron ja mal angemeldet.. doof nur dass die Präsentation jetzt doch nicht statt findet sondern verschoben wurde.  Entweder wollen sie nicht oder sie können nicht... Blöd daran ist dass am Ende die Zulieferer in Europa und deren Angestellte das ausbaden werden. Die Cheffe werden von der Politik geschützt und bekommen noch goldene Fallschirme. Es werden jedenfalls spannende Jahre bis 2030  Und Tesla hat noch viel zu lernen, glaub mir


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Habe mal ein Interview von JP gesehen bei dem er meinte in 5 Jahren haben die deutschen Hersteller Fahrzeuge im Angebot gegen die Tesla keine Chance mehr hat. Man kann mMn auf seine Aussagen auch sehr viel geben da er mehr Einblick in die Fahrzeugentwicklung vieler Hersteller hat als man meint.


Das könnte schon Ende nächsten Jahres so sein.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2018)

Also wenn VW eins gut kann, dann ist es dann Markt lange beobachten und dann genau das rausbringen, was gerade gefragt ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juli 2018)

Ich meine eher den eTRON.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Über 5.000km gemacht die letzen 2 1/2 Wochen. Und nirgendwo war es so ermüdend und anstrengend als in Deutschland. Selbst wenns regenet gibt es noch mehr als genung Deppen die auf 2 spurigen Abschnitten mit 200+ heizen müssen.   Gemütlich 120, Tempomat rein und gut ists. Wegen der paar Minuten da man da raus holen kann wenns alles 1A rennt so nen Risiko versteh ich echt nicht.
> Ich bin nur gespannt wie das in paar Jahren wird wenn teilautonome Fahrzeuge etc. unterwegs sind. Die können mit so Situationen nicht umgehen. Da gibt's dann nur noch 2 Optionen. Entweder in D gibt's auch ein generelles Tempolimit oder diese Systeme werden weltweit zuglassen ausser in Deutschland.  Bin mal gespannt ob 2025 freie Fahrt noch gilt


Warum sollte man bei Regen nicht 200+ fahren? Solange man keine Linglongdingdong Reifen mit 2mm Profil fährt ist das absolut kein Problem. Es ist nur Regen, kein Eis.


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum sollte man bei Regen nicht 200+ fahren? Solange man keine Linglongdingdong Reifen mit 2mm Profil fährt ist das absolut kein Problem. Es ist nur Regen, kein Eis.



Es gibt ja zum Glück auch kein Aquaplaning ^^


----------



## Captn (9. Juli 2018)

Schlechte Sicht und schlechte Autofahrer gibt es ja auch nicht .


----------



## worco (9. Juli 2018)

Ich bin nun natürlich nicht so ein Profi Rennfahrer wie TBF, aber wie gesagt auch sehr viel, auch in deutlich stärkeren Autos als so einem S3, unterwegs (wie geschrieben erst letzte Woche in 5 Ländern). Mein Arbeitgeber/Kunde spendiert mir deshalb auch eine Fahrausbildung, die auf Verkehrsübungsplätzen mit angeschlossener Rennstrecke stattfindet. 
Trotzdem würde ich hier keine dicken Backen machen, das ich problemlos mit 200kmh+ bei Regen unterwegs sein will, ich finde das so affig mittlerweile...


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Es gibt ja zum Glück auch kein Aquaplaning ^^


Das tritt so brutal selten auf und meistens kann man die großen Pfützen umfahren. Und selbst wenn man dann auf einem Bach mal 10 Meter schwimmt ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch. Man schwimmt drüber und fährt normal weiter. Ein Auto explodiert nicht sofort wenn man Aquaplaning bekommt.
Wenn so viel Wasser steht das man generell überall aufschwimmt, lässt einen die fehlende Sicht meistens eh nicht schneller als 80 fahren.

Ich bin selber schon tausende Kilometer bei Regen 200+ gefahren ohne Probleme. Wichtig ist halt das man keine runtergerockten el cheapo Reifen fährt.



worco schrieb:


> Ich bin nun natürlich nicht so ein Profi Rennfahrer wie TBF, aber wie gesagt auch sehr viel, auch in deutlich stärkeren Autos als so einem S3, unterwegs (wie geschrieben erst letzte Woche in 5 Ländern). Mein Arbeitgeber/Kunde spendiert mir deshalb auch eine Fahrausbildung, die auf Verkehrsübungsplätzen mit angeschlossener Rennstrecke stattfindet.
> Trotzdem würde ich hier keine dicken Backen machen, das ich problemlos mit 200kmh+ bei Regen unterwegs sein will, ich finde das so affig mittlerweile...


Du solltest mal lieber ein Fahrertraining auf einer Rennstrecke mitmachen und nicht nur auf einem Verkehrsübungsplatz mit 30 rumrutschen. Dann verliert man auch die Angst vor hohen Geschwindigkeiten und merkt das es wunderbar möglich ist schnell bei Regen zu fahren. Es ist nur die Angst, deswegen alle bei Regen rumschleichen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn VW eins gut kann, dann ist es dann Markt lange beobachten und dann genau das rausbringen, was gerade gefragt ist.



Richtig 
Deshalb abwarten und sich überraschen lassen. 
Die "Elektro Offensive" wurde ja bereits angekündigt und da wird denke ich mal noch so einiges folgen.


----------



## worco (9. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du solltest mal lieber ein Fahrertraining auf einer Rennstrecke mitmachen und nicht nur auf einem Verkehrsübungsplatz mit 30 rumrutschen. Dann verliert man auch die Angst vor hohen Geschwindigkeiten und merkt das es wunderbar möglich ist schnell bei Regen zu fahren. Es ist nur die Angst, deswegen alle bei Regen rumschleichen.



Und du solltest mal lieber den Beitrag richtig lesen. Unsere Fahrausbildung beinhaltet u.a. geführtes Fahren auf der Rennstrecke, Vollbremsungen aus 200 in der Kurve in einem gesteckten Korridor und ähnliches, auch "normale Übungen" auf dem Verkehrsübungsplatz gehören dazu, z.B. nasse Kreisbahn, Ausweichen bei geringen Reibwerten usw. Auch Aquaplaning bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten gehört dazu. 
Und genau weil zu meinem Job u.A. dazu gehört viele Autos zu fahren, Autos zu erproben(in allen möglichen Entwicklungsstufen), maße ich mir an zu bewerten das das was du da erzählst ganz schön übermütig ist.

Mal abgesehen von dem "rumrutschen mit 30", fahre (und nutze die Leistung) ich Autos die im Schnitt deutlich mehr Leistung haben als dein 2,0TFSI


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juli 2018)

worco, du wagst es tatsaechlich hier TBF in Frage zu stellen?!
Hast du aber dicke cojones!


----------



## worco (9. Juli 2018)

Die einzelaussagen da schmunzel ich ja oft nur still drüber, aber grad hats mich mal an alles erinnert, meine persoenlichen Highlights: Rennhelm auf der Landstrasse und man muss im Drift aus der Parkluecke weil man sonst gar nicht raus kommen kann. Und dann "rutscht" natürlich jeder der halt auf öffentlichen Strassen halbwegs vernünftig fährt nur rum, das find ich dann zu arg :p


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Juli 2018)

Geld von "wir kaufen dein Auto" war heute Mittag auf dem Konto, demnach wurde die Überweisungsfrist von 1 Werktag eingehalten.
Wenn alles wie versprochen klappt, dann morgen die Abmeldepapiere im Briefkasten.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Juli 2018)

Das is doch super  Man kann also dort durchaus auch ein "Schnäppchen" machen


----------



## Riverna (9. Juli 2018)

So mein Subaru läuft mittlerweile wieder. Bin gestern eine kurze Runde gefahren um zu schauen ob alles dicht ist. Da er aber erst nächste Woche abgestimmt wird, leider ohne Ladedruck.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von dem "rumrutschen mit 30", fahre (und nutze die Leistung) ich Autos die im Schnitt deutlich mehr Leistung haben als dein 2,0TFSI


Was hat das persönliche Auto damit zu tun? Ich fahre auch fast jede Woche Autos mit 600PS+. Deswegen ist ein Auto aber nicht unbedingt schwerer zu fahren.


----------



## worco (9. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat das persönliche Auto damit zu tun? Ich fahre auch fast jede Woche Autos mit 600PS+. Deswegen ist ein Auto aber nicht unbedingt schwerer zu fahren.



Oh TBF, das persönliche Auto hat damit relativ wenig zu tun, ich bezweifel aber das du nach der Inspektion die Autos zur Probefahrt so bewegst wie ich das meinte.
Schon klar, alle anderen rutschen helmfrei und ohne Driften in der Parklücke nur herum, und du zerlegst noch den Motor während der Nordschleifenrunde.
Mit der Attitude geht das solange gut bis du mal jemanden triffst der Sachen wirklich besser weiß, bis dahin viel Erfolg


----------



## McZonk (9. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch fast jede Woche Autos mit 600PS+.


Die Betonung muss wohl auf dem fast liegen... Statisch haben Mercedes Neuwagen im Schnitt rund 180 PS. Nach einem 600 PS Wagen müsstest du also erstmal abwechselnd 28 150 & 180 PS Fahrzeuge verpämpern, bevor statistisch überhaupt wieder solch ein Fahrzeug auftauchen wird, sodass die Fahrzeuge wohl auch bei dir eher Exoten als die Regel bleiben. Das sind nämlich die Taxen und Kombis von Papa zu Hause. Und hey: ich fahr auch (selten!) so Teile durch die Gegend, darf ich jetzt in den exklusiven Klub??


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2018)

Ich arbeite aber nicht die Autos statistisch ab. Als erstes sind die Kundenkreise der Werkstätten sehr verschieden. Manche Daimler Werkstätten haben spezielle AMG Schrauber, die den ganzen Tag ausschließlich AMG machen. Manche Werkstätten auf dem Land haben vielleicht 1 AMG pro Monat.
Bei uns sind in den letzten 3-4 Jahre extrem viele AMG Fahrzeuge dazu gekommen. Es steht jeden Tag mindestens einer in der Werkstatt.

Und da ich spezialisiert bin auf Motor, bekomme ich halt auch immer die Probefahrten. Wenn ich Beanstandungen habe wie "Leistungsverlust ab 280 km/h", dann kann das ja schlecht die süße blonde ausm Büro machen, die noch nie mehr als 150 gefahren ist. Einige Kollegen geben mir auch teilweise die Autos, weil sie es sich nicht selber zutrauen so flott zu fahren. Der Kollege hat dann z.B. den Auftrag Windgeräusche bei 260 km/h zu suchen. Ich fahre das Auto, sage ihm wo es pfeift und er repariert es. Wenn er fertig ist drehe ich dann nochmal ne Runde und gucke ob es weg ist oder er nochmal dabei muss. Hab ich kein Problem mit, besser so als wenn die Probefahrt auf dem Feld endet.

Kann natürlich auch mal sein das ich 2 Wochen keine Probefahrt mit 600PS+ mache und dafür dann die nächste Woche 10 Stück. Ich kann es ja nicht aussuchen was reinkommt.



worco schrieb:


> Oh TBF, das persönliche Auto hat damit relativ  wenig zu tun, ich bezweifel aber das du nach der Inspektion die Autos  zur Probefahrt so bewegst wie ich das meinte.
> Schon klar, alle anderen rutschen helmfrei und ohne Driften in der  Parklücke nur herum, und du zerlegst noch den Motor während der  Nordschleifenrunde
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fahre Kundenautos niemals so, wie ich es mit meinem Auto mache. Ca. 95% der Kunden wären ziemlich angepisst, wenn sie ihr Auto mit quietschenden Reifen auf einer Autobahnausfahrt sehen würden. Wir haben aber halt auch Kunden, die mit ihren Autos auf der Rennstrecke fahren und dann mit Beanstandungen wie "ab ca. 1G Querbeschleuniung schaltet das DKG auf neutral" um die Ecke kommen. Da muss man dann halt schon ein bischen fahren können. Das gleiche gilt für das Ver-/Einstellen von Fahrwerken.
Man kann ja schlecht die Dämpfer von einem Fahrwerk verstellen, dann mit 30 einmal um den Block fahren und das Auto so rausgeben. ...also Pfuscher können das schon...
Natürlich gibt es Leute, die besser fahren. Mit denen verstehe ich mich aber sehr gut.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Juli 2018)

Wenn die so viel in der Werkstatt stehen würde ich mir keinen holen


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2018)

Oder zu TBF bringen, der testet dein Auto auf der Strasse, wenn du einen Fehler auf der Rennstrecke bemerkst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wenn die so viel in der Werkstatt stehen würde ich mir keinen holen


Bei Tesla sind die Werkstätten immer leer, da schrauben die nur am betriebseigenen Rasenmäher, wo der Azubi Diesel draufgekippt hat?  
Bei jedem Hersteller gehen die Autos kaputt, sonst gäb es ja keine Werkstätten. ...laut Marketing natürlich nicht. 

Realität ist halt nicht jedermanns Sache...


----------



## Zeiss (9. Juli 2018)

Faszinierend................................................... Alle AMG-Fahrer fahren wohl nur zu TBF.....


----------



## worco (9. Juli 2018)

Vor allem >1G und Windgerauesche bei 280 in der Taxe...ich fahr auch regelmässig im Bereich 1G,sowohl Bremsverzoegerung als auch querbeschleunigung wenn du das aber regelmässig mit Kundenautos auf öffentlicher Strasse machst wird sich dein Chef schon bedanken. Fuer Autos mit Längsbeschleunigung >1G habe ich leider keine Zulassung, aber im Regelfall auch keinen Bedarf.
Ich bin btw erst vor ein paar Wochen einen C63 gefahren, der Klang war doll, die Querdynamik eher so mässig. Der Kollege fand das aber besser als die hauseigenen Produkte, auch gut


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juli 2018)

Das ist doch n Troll, kann mir keiner erzaehlen das er das ernst meint.


----------



## worco (9. Juli 2018)

Letzte Woche bin ich auch das erste Mal den neuen A8 L gefahren, das war ein edles Auto. Toller Innenraum, interessante HMI, super Fahren....wenn der Halb so teuer waere waere er ein schoenes Familienauto


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juli 2018)

Ja aber bist den bestimmt nicht richtig gefahren.
Weder auf der Nordschleife noch mit Linksbremsen geschweige denn Wheelspin im 6ten.

Viel zu schade so ein Auto fuer dich und deine nicht vorhandenen Autofahrfaehigkeiten.

Seit dem ich dieses Forum hier lese, gehe ich nur noch zu Fuß, trau mich nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Vor allem >1G und Windgerauesche bei 280 in der Taxe...ich fahr auch regelmässig im Bereich 1G,sowohl Bremsverzoegerung als auch querbeschleunigung wenn du das aber regelmässig mit Kundenautos auf öffentlicher Strasse machst wird sich dein Chef schon bedanken. Fuer Autos mit Längsbeschleunigung >1G habe ich leider keine Zulassung, aber im Regelfall auch keinen Bedarf.
> Ich bin btw erst vor ein paar Wochen einen C63 gefahren, der Klang war doll, die Querdynamik eher so mässig. Der Kollege fand das aber besser als die hauseigenen Produkte, auch gut


Wo soll man denn sonst Probefahrten machen? Jede Werkstatt soll ne Rennstrecke bauen oder was?
Wenn man z.B. das ABS testen muss, dann sucht man sich eine leere Straße und macht da anständig Vollbremsungen. Als ob ich so blöd bin und das im vollen Verkehr mache. 
Hier gibt es auch einige Autobahnkreuze am Ende von Autobahnen, wo quasi niemand fährt. Da kann man die ganze Zeit im Kreis fahren, ohne das es jemand mitbekommt oder sieht. Weil wie soll man es anders testen?

Logisch wird man auf Probefahrt komisch angeguckt, wenn man z.B. auf irgendeinem Kopfsteinpflaster Parkplatz 30 Kreise rückwärts fährt, weil man irgendein Klappergeräusch sucht. Oder man fährt auf einem abgelegenen Feldweg irgendwo die gazne Zeit Schlangenlinien hin und her. Die Fußgänger gucken einen dann halt dumm an.  Macht mir nix aus, bin ich mitlerweile gewöhnt.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2018)

Ich bin so froh, dass ich keinen Mercedes oder AMG habe.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Juli 2018)

Ich bin nicht froh, dass ich keinen Mercedes mehr habe.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2018)

Dann kauf dir wieder Einen.


----------



## leaf348 (10. Juli 2018)

Dieser Thread ist so verdammt unterhaltsam.
Nettes Dankeschön an alle


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2018)

Schon erstaunlich... 
ich arbeite ja nun auch schon etwas länger bei Daimler. Und wir haben nie so "tolle" Beanstandungen wie das bei 1G das Getriebe nicht richtig schaltet oder Windgeräusche ab 280km/h vorhanden sind. Das muss ein ganz besonderer Daimler Verein sein wo TBF arbeitet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2018)

Lass mich raten du bist in einer ländlichen Werkstatt?


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Juli 2018)

Wollte mal eure Meinung zum M240i haben im Allgemeinen und konkret zu diesem Angebot einholen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (10. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wollte mal eure Meinung zum M240i haben im Allgemeinen und konkret zu diesem Angebot einholen. Was sagt ihr dazu?



Finde ihn zu teuer, aber jedem das selbe was Geschmack und Preis-/Leistung hiervon angeht. Würde mich für das gleiche Geld glaube ich momentan ehrlich gesagt eher beim neuen CLS umschauen der auch in einem Jahr ähnlich zu haben sein sollte *_*


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Juli 2018)

Der neue CLS in einem Jahr für 35.000€? Seit wann verliert ein Wagen in einem Jahr den halben Wert?


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Juli 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Finde ihn zu teuer, aber jedem das selbe was Geschmack und Preis-/Leistung hiervon angeht. Würde mich für das gleiche Geld glaube ich momentan ehrlich gesagt eher beim neuen CLS umschauen der auch in einem Jahr ähnlich zu haben sein sollte *_*


In wie fern meinst du zu teuer? Vergleichsweise ist das Angebot so ziemlich das günstigste bei der Laufleistung. Ein Jahr warten wollte ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Riverna (10. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lass mich raten du bist in einer ländlichen Werkstatt?



Nein. Offenbach, Frankfurt und Darmstadt direkt im Umkreis. Wir haben auch haufenweise AMGs.


----------



## Captn (10. Juli 2018)

Ach Quatsch, da wohnen doch nur arme Leute :p.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein. Offenbach, Frankfurt und Darmstadt direkt im Umkreis. Wir haben auch haufenweise AMGs.


Habt ihr extra AMG Monteure oder wird es bei euch so normal verteilt? Wir haben viele AMG Kunden die ihr Auto nicht nur sammeln, sondern auch fahren. Da kommen halt häufiger solche Beanstandungen. Ganz viel mit Windgeräuschen bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, wenn die eine Scheibe von einem Scheibenfritzen bekommen haben. Nicht die passenden Unterleggummis drunter und deswegen die Scheibe zu tief eingeklebt. Dann gibts böses Pfeifen.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin so froh, dass ich keinen Mercedes oder AMG habe.



Aber echt. Ich glaube, ich zeige es mal den Kollegen in Affalterbach mal, wenn ich wieder dort zu Besuch bin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juli 2018)

Kannst ja meinen Kumpel Alex aus der Motorenabteilung mal grüßen, wenn du da bist. Einfach Lülülülülülü machen dann weiß er schon bescheid wer grüßt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wollte mal eure Meinung zum M240i haben im Allgemeinen und konkret zu diesem Angebot einholen. Was sagt ihr dazu?



An sich ganz gut, das kleine Navi und die fehlende Sonnenschutzverglasung würde mich aber vom Kauf abhalten. Bei BMW sollte schon, wenn möglich, immer das Professional Navi drin sein.
Ansonsten ist der 240i ein gutes Auto und der Motor (B58) ist auch bedeutend besser als der N55 vom 235i.

Andere Idee wäre noch etwas zu warten bis der M2 Competition rauskommt. Dann werden die Gebrauchtpreise vom normalen M2 ein gutes Stück einbrechen, schätze ich.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nein. Offenbach, Frankfurt und Darmstadt direkt im Umkreis. Wir haben auch haufenweise AMGs.


Als wenn bei uns in der Gegend viel teure Autos rumfahren.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> An sich ganz gut, das kleine Navi und die fehlende Sonnenschutzverglasung würde mich aber vom Kauf abhalten. Bei BMW sollte schon, wenn möglich, immer das Professional Navi drin sein.
> Ansonsten ist der 240i ein gutes Auto und der Motor (B58) ist auch bedeutend besser als der N55 vom 235i.
> 
> Andere Idee wäre noch etwas zu warten bis der M2 Competition rauskommt. Dann werden die Gebrauchtpreise vom normalen M2 ein gutes Stück einbrechen, schätze ich.


Danke für deine Einschätzung. Was ist denn am kleinen Navi schlechter? Ein gebrauchter M2 wird dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem 10000€ mehr kosten, oder? Ich glaub das wäre es mir nicht wert. Höhere Unterhaltskosten kämen ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## teachmeluv (11. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung. Was ist denn am kleinen Navi schlechter? Ein gebrauchter M2 wird dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem 10000€ mehr kosten, oder? Ich glaub das wäre es mir nicht wert. Höhere Unterhaltskosten kämen ja auch noch dazu.



Der erste M2 war aus meiner Sicht ein schöner Marketing-Gag, um die letzten N55 Motoren nochmal los zu werden und der Markt einfach nach einem Nachfolger des 1M verlangt hat. Dabei gingen ja auch die ersten 300 Fahrzeuge direkt in die USA. Relativ kurz danach den M240i mit dem deutlich besseren und vor allem neueren B58 Motor zu bringen, habe ich da schon als Schlag ins Gesicht empfunden. Der ist am Ende von den Leistungsdaten auf dem Papier zwar langsamer, aber der B58 Motor streut sehr stark nach oben (wir haben vor Ort mehrere Insoric-Messungen mit verschiedenen gehabt) und sind meist bei ca. 360 - 366 PS Serie gelandet, so dass der Wagen zu Ende hin am M2 vorbei zieht.

Wenn du unbedingt das M auf dem Wagen brauchst, dann der M2. Es ist ein schöner Wagen und definitiv flink. Aber der M240i ist einfach neuer und besser und günstiger


----------



## DARPA (11. Juli 2018)

Bin am Montag in diesen Stau gekommen oder besser gesagt in 3. Reihe auf diesem Unfall zugefahren. 

War gemütlich am fahren und plötzlich seh ich eine "Mauer" aus querstehenden LKWs über die komplette Fahrbahn. Zum Glück haben alle Verkehrsteilnehmer super reagiert, vernünftig abgebremst ohne weitere Auffahrunfälle zu verursachen und direkt ne ordentliche Rettungsgasse gebildet. Da es direkt hinterm Kamener Kreuz war, war es auch eher ein langsamer Autobahnabschnitt, was natürlich von Vorteil war.

Musste dann dort 3h parken, bis man alle hat wenden lassen und zur nächsten Abfahrt zurück geschickt hat. Auch das wurde super geregelt und funktionierte reibungslos ohne Chaos.
Nur die LKWs durften ihre Nacht dort verbringen.

Mein Respekt an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habt ihr extra AMG Monteure oder wird es bei euch so normal verteilt?



Nö für was auch? Ein AMG ist auch nur ein Benz mit mehr Leistung. Da braucht es keine extra AMG Monteure.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2018)

Das sehen AMGler anders


----------



## Riverna (11. Juli 2018)

Das mag sein... für mich ist die RS Reihe von Audi auch nur ein Audi oder die M Reihe auch nur ein BMW. Aber gut... jeder wie er es meint. Wenn sich dann die Leute besser fühlen dann ist ein AMG, ein M Modell oder ein RS Modell natürlich was ganz besonderes und darf nur von den besten repariert werden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Juli 2018)

Ich sehe das heute auch so, aber die aus den 80ern sind schon was anderes, da war AMG aber auch noch eigenständig


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juli 2018)

Naja, AMG oder ///M ist halt auch nur die verlängerte Werkbank der jeweiligen AG.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2018)

Zur Not gibt es ja noch Alpina und Brabus.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2018)

ISt AMG nicht ein eigener Hersteller?
Genauso wie die M und quattro GmbH?


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juli 2018)

Bin heute endlich dazugekommen den DAB+ Empfänger im 7er fertig einzubaut, anzuschliessen und zu kodieren. Was soll ich sagen, geile Sache, läuft 1A. Es ist noch nicht offiziell vom Hersteller für den E65 freigegeben, ich fahre also einen den ersten Prototypen durch die Gegend  Aber, es tut trotzdem. Das nervigste was der Einbau der Antenne, bzw. das Kabel von der Heckscheibe in den Kofferraum zu bekommen... dazu musste in halben Innenraum hinten auseinander bauen und der Kofferraum sowieso...

Hier ist die Antenne zu sehen, dieses kleine Kästchen mit den Drähten nach oben und unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Modul:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und iDrive:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (12. Juli 2018)

Beeindruckend, TBF war wieder auf der Nordschleife unterwegs.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQmSUHhP3ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2018)

Wenn TBF das Talent von Timo Bernhard hätte, müsste er nicht an Motoren rumschrauben.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn TBF das Talent von Timo Bernhard hätte, müsste er nicht an Motoren rumschrauben.



Kann er nicht gewesen sein! --> Er hätte es nämlich in unter 5 Minuten geschafft.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (12. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ISt AMG nicht ein eigener Hersteller?
> Genauso wie die M und quattro GmbH?



Ist es, als ich beim Daimler geschafft hab, gingen die Karossen immer nach außerhalb für den Motoreinbau, da die direkt von AMG gebaut worden sind. Die kleinen optischen Schmankerl wie AMG Line z.B. verbaut aber das Band im Mercedes Werk selbst. Gebaut habe ich damals die C-Klasse in Sifi um 2013 rum, kann sich also auch geändert haben :3


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2018)

Es sind trotzdem 100% Tochterfirmen.

Bei MB gehen AMG aber auch gerne mal in die Emirate, und das, was da an den Autos verändert wird, geht nicht am Band.
Ich bezweifle, das MB jeden AMG vom Band holt.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juli 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Der erste M2 war aus meiner Sicht ein schöner Marketing-Gag, um die letzten N55 Motoren nochmal los zu werden und der Markt einfach nach einem Nachfolger des 1M verlangt hat. Dabei gingen ja auch die ersten 300 Fahrzeuge direkt in die USA. Relativ kurz danach den M240i mit dem deutlich besseren und vor allem neueren B58 Motor zu bringen, habe ich da schon als Schlag ins Gesicht empfunden. Der ist am Ende von den Leistungsdaten auf dem Papier zwar langsamer, aber der B58 Motor streut sehr stark nach oben (wir haben vor Ort mehrere Insoric-Messungen mit verschiedenen gehabt) und sind meist bei ca. 360 - 366 PS Serie gelandet, so dass der Wagen zu Ende hin am M2 vorbei zieht.
> 
> Wenn du unbedingt das M auf dem Wagen brauchst, dann der M2. Es ist ein schöner Wagen und definitiv flink. Aber der M240i ist einfach neuer und besser und günstiger


Den aktuellen M2 bin ich vor ein paar Wochen gefahren. Der ist ohne Frage cool, aber zumindest seinen Kaufpreis nicht wert. Wenn, dann eher ein 240 oder 140. Gibt es irgendwelche Macken, auf die man bei den Fahrzeugen achten sollte?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung. Was ist denn am kleinen Navi schlechter? Ein gebrauchter M2 wird dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem 10000€ mehr kosten, oder? Ich glaub das wäre es mir nicht wert. Höhere Unterhaltskosten kämen ja auch noch dazu.



Das Business ist halt unübersichtlicher da kleiner, hat weniger Funktionen (u.a. Controller ohne Touch, keine Festplatte, am besten mal nachlesen).
Der M2 ist noch ein Stück teurer, ja. Lohnt halt nur, wenn du viel Wert auf das Kurvenverhalten legst.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Es sind trotzdem 100% Tochterfirmen.
> 
> Bei MB gehen AMG aber auch gerne mal in die Emirate, und das, was da an den Autos verändert wird, geht nicht am Band.
> Ich bezweifle, das MB jeden AMG vom Band holt.



Grundsätzlich läuft jeder AMG vom "normalen" Band, so mein Wissenstand.

z.B. C43 mit der normalen C-Klasse in Bremen.

Die C63er werden in Südafrika gebaut.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Business ist halt unübersichtlicher da kleiner, hat weniger Funktionen (u.a. Controller ohne Touch, keine Festplatte, am besten mal nachlesen).
> Der M2 ist noch ein Stück teurer, ja. Lohnt halt nur, wenn du viel Wert auf das Kurvenverhalten legst.


Danke dir. Werde mir alternativ auch mal nen Mustag S550 anschauen, die sind ja in preislich ähnlichen Regionen.


----------



## Riverna (12. Juli 2018)

Mein bester Freund hatte vorletztes Wochenende einen Motorschaden (Fahrzeug ist ein Toyota MR2 Turbo). Ist aber zum Glück nichts wildes, bissi zuschweißen und neues Pleuel rein und weiter gehts.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2018)

Naja, das ein bisschen zusätzliche Kurbelwellengehäuseentlüftung ist doch nichts schlimmes


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2018)

Wieder dran kleben und weiter fahren.


----------



## Captn (12. Juli 2018)

Ein wenig Klebeband drüber und schon fällt es gar nicht mehr auf [emoji38].


----------



## taks (13. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein bester Freund hatte vorletztes Wochenende einen Motorschaden (Fahrzeug ist ein Toyota MR2 Turbo). Ist aber zum Glück nichts wildes, bissi zuschweißen und neues Pleuel rein und weiter gehts.



Das hat ich auch mal bei einem Skoda Octavia ^^
Ne schöne Ölspur über die Autobahn gezogen


----------



## P2063 (13. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Werde mir alternativ auch mal nen Mustag S550 anschauen, die sind ja in preislich ähnlichen Regionen.



also wenn ich mich zwischen M2 oder bezahlbarem Muscle Car entscheiden müsste, würde ich einen Camaro nehmen. 6,2l sind halt einfach 6,2l.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> also wenn ich mich zwischen M2 oder bezahlbarem Muscle Car entscheiden müsste, würde ich einen Camaro nehmen. 6,2l sind halt einfach 6,2l.


Stimmt, eigentlich liegt der auch im Preisrahmen. Bislang ist der mir igendwie durch mein Suchraster gerutscht. Wieso genau würdest du eher den Camaro nehmen? Bist du beide Fahrzeuge schon gefahren?


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juli 2018)

Ich würde aus Design-Gründen einen neuen Mustang nehmen, das ist aber reiner eigener Geschmack.
Vor allem das Interieur finde ich im Mustang schöner.......auch die äußere Form kommt mir mehr entgegen.
Motorleistung sind beim 5.0 völlig ausreichend, und er ist relativ sparsam.
YouTube


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (13. Juli 2018)

Wenns es um die Optik geht, finde ich den Dodge Challenger wesentlich schöner als die beiden. Der schaut wirklich noch wie ein Muscle-Car aus.


----------



## compisucher (13. Juli 2018)

Habe daheim einen 2011 Dodge RAM und meine beste Ehefrau der Welt einen 2012 Mustang - so als Ami-Fans.
Sowohl der Mustang als auch der Camaro hören sich im Standblubbern selbst als V8 seeehr bescheiden an, das hat Dodge deutlich besser gelöst 
Am alltagstauglichsten ist mit riesigem Abstand der Mustang, der Camaro hat ein starkes "was zum Teufel ist hinter mir" defizit - sprich 0 Rundumsicht, sihet dafür obercool von vorne aus und der Challenger ist eh nur nach vorne ausgerichtet.
Beim kickdown auf der BAB ab 220 sieht selbst ein  Porsche nur noch die Rücklichter des Dodges in weiter Ferne (sofern man ihn mit dem Mopar-Computer aufmacht = Vmax 320), dafür kann er überhaupt keine Kurven...


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich würde aus Design-Gründen einen neuen Mustang nehmen, das ist aber reiner eigener Geschmack.
> Vor allem das Interieur finde ich im Mustang schöner.......auch die äußere Form kommt mir mehr entgegen.
> Motorleistung sind beim 5.0 völlig ausreichend, und er ist relativ sparsam.
> YouTube


Power könne man immer mehr haben, aber die Leistung vom Camaro scheint die Getriebeübersetzung zunichte zu machen. Vom Spritverbrauch scheinen die sich nichts zu nehmen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Habe daheim einen 2011 Dodge RAM und meine beste Ehefrau der Welt einen 2012 Mustang - so als Ami-Fans.


Deine Frau scheint echt cool zu sein.
Kannst du was zu den laufenden Kosten sagen? (...des Mustangs, nicht der Frau!)


compisucher schrieb:


> Sowohl der Mustang als auch der Camaro hören sich im Standblubbern selbst als V8 seeehr bescheiden an, das hat Dodge deutlich besser gelöst


Ja, da wird man nachhelfen müssen. Es scheint sogar gute Anlagen mit TÜV zu geben.


----------



## Zocker24 (13. Juli 2018)

Durch den Mustang sicherlich etwas höher [emoji23] xD


----------



## mrmurphy007 (13. Juli 2018)

Die Alltagstauglichkeit des Mustangs kann ich bestätigen. Selbst der Kofferraum ist ausreichend groß. Nur die Rückbank kann man vergessen, denn mehr als zwei Taschen oder einen Mitfahrer quer kriegt man dort nicht rein.


----------



## P2063 (13. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wieso genau würdest du eher den Camaro nehmen? Bist du beide Fahrzeuge schon gefahren?



Den Camaro hatte ich ein paar Tage als Mietwagen in den USA (Der SS dort ist ja baugleich zum EU V8) und bin damit von Vegas zum Zion National park, durchs Death Valley und nach LA gefahren, also durchaus einige Kilometer die da zusammengekommen sind. Mustang bringt meine Frau ab und zu von der Arbeit mit da sie bei einem Zulieferer arbeitet und dementsprechend testen muss, offiziell fahren darf ich den natürlich nicht, also würde ich das auch niemals nicht tun 

+ Sitze, der Komfort ist unglaublich. Hab noch in keinem deutschen Auto so bequem gesessen. Dennoch sportlich tiefe, aufrechte Sitzposition und super Seitenhalt. Normalerweise hab ich in jedem Auto nach ein paar Stunden fahrt Rückenschmerzen - hier nix, absolut top.
+ HUD. Die Anzeige ist einfach perfekt positioniert und schwebt in exakt der Entfernung wo die Motorhaube aufhört ohne zu aufdringlich zu sein oder von der Straße abzulenken. Die Höhe muss man natürlich wie bei jedem anderen Head up display auch individuell auf den Fahrer einstellen, allerdings mit weit größerem Spielraum als ich das zb vom Auto meiner Frau gewohnt bin wo ich die oberen Pixel einfach nicht ins Sichtfeld bekomme wenn ich möglichst tief sitzen will.
+ Fahrwerk/Reifen. Der Fahrkomfort ist grandios, nicht zu hart, nicht zu weich, auch wenn man ihn etwas sportlicher bewegt einfach nicht aus der Spur zu bekommen. Man hat ein super Feedback vom Auto und immer ein sicheres Gefühl beim fahren. Beim Mustang dagegen ist es eher "sportlich hart" vermutlich auch etwas auf den europäischen Geschmack abgestimmt, man merkt jedenfalls jede Bodenwelle im Steiß. Fahrgefühl im nassen ist auch wesentlich besser, beim Mustang hat man jedes mal wenn man in einer Kurve etwas zuviel Gas gibt Angst ihn weg zu schmeißen.
+ Hubraum/Drehmoment/Sound. Du machst den Motor an und es ertönt dieses wohlig blubbernde Grollen das einem bereits ein unglaublich breites Grinsen ins Gesicht treibt, lupfst etwas das Gaspedal und das unglaubliche Drehmoment lässt den ganzen Wagen etwas zur Seite neigen. Sicher Geschmackssache, aber ich finde den Klang zwischen Motorgeräusch und Auspuff einfach perfekt ausgewogen. Der Mustang klingt mir für einen V8 einfach zu blechern, ist eher bloß laut als satt und bassig, und hier merkt man auch wieder das steife Fahrwerk das die "Motoremotion" einfach nicht auf die selbe Art und Weise rüber kommen lässt.

- Verbrauch. Ok, ist das letzte worüber man sich bei so einem Auto Gedanken machen sollte, aber Sprit wird eben auch nicht billiger. Beim Cruisen hält es sich noch in Grenzen, aber auf dem Highway oder kurvigen Landstraßen hat man durchweg einen Verbrauch von locker 17-20l. Beim Mustang kommt man gut mit so 14l zurecht.
- Das Servicenetz ist bei Chevrolet hierzulande leider recht dünn. Nicht jeder Opelhändler hatte auch Chevy im Angebot und auch wenn es für den reinen Service innerhalb der Garantiezeit egal ist welche Werkstatt eine Inspektion macht (so lange nach Herstellervorgaben durchgeführt) muss man wenn der Wagen doch mal was hat einen entsprechenden Weg in Kauf nehmen, während man mit dem Mustang zu nahezu jedem Ford Händler kann.
- Tuningmäßig ist natürlich für den Mustang eingies mehr direkt von Ford performance Parts erhältlich wenn man das will



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenns es um die Optik geht, finde ich den Dodge Challenger wesentlich schöner als die beiden. Der schaut wirklich noch wie ein Muscle-Car aus.


was Optik und Leistung angeht auf jeden Fall, aber auch in der Anschaffung noch mal um einiges teurer. Als Hellcat liegt der selbst gebraucht mit wenig km ja doch noch mal eine ganze Ecke über Mustang und Camaro.


----------



## ich558 (13. Juli 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Beim kickdown auf der BAB ab 220 sieht selbst ein  Porsche nur noch die Rücklichter des Dodges in weiter Ferne (sofern man ihn mit dem Mopar-Computer aufmacht = Vmax 320), dafür kann er überhaupt keine Kurven...



Solche Aussagen sind sowas von nichtssagend. Es gibt ziemlich langsame Porsche und verdammt schnelle. Gegen einen Cayenne Diesel bei 220 anzutreten ist was anderes wie gegen einen Turbo


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> also wenn ich mich zwischen M2 oder bezahlbarem Muscle Car entscheiden müsste, würde ich einen Camaro nehmen. 6,2l sind halt einfach 6,2l.



6,2l die aus performance Sicht von vielen modernen 3l 6 Zylinder Turbos geschlagen werden 



P2063 schrieb:


> lupfst etwas das Gaspedal und das  unglaubliche Drehmoment lässt den ganzen Wagen etwas zur Seite neigen.



Du meist die "unglaublichen" 617Nm die wahnsinnig spät anliegen ? Naja , "unglaubliches Drehmoment" wäre für mich in der Gewichtsklasse eher um 1000Nm 
Was du da spürst, ist eher die "unglaublich" hohe Schwungmasse


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Eindrücke.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 6,2l die aus performance Sicht von vielen modernen 3l 6 Zylinder Turbos geschlagen werden


Es kommt eben immer drauf an, was man vergleicht und auf was Wert gelegt wird. Irgendwelche Rundenrekorde oder 0 auf 100 Werte sagen z.B. wenig über tatsächlichen Fahrspaß aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 6,2l die aus performance Sicht von vielen modernen 3l 6 Zylinder Turbos geschlagen werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHA Hätte ich nicht besser ausdrücken können.  Diese extreme Schwungmasse bei den Ammis, die das ganze Auto wackeln lässt beim Gasgeben ist immer sehr witzig. Viele sehen das positiv, für mich ist das eher ein riesen Nachteil. Wäre genauso als ob man den Kofferraum aufmacht und dort serienmäßig ein 200kg Betongewicht verbaut ist... "Boa geil, mein Auto ist mega schwer! "




Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es kommt eben immer drauf an, was man vergleicht und auf was Wert gelegt  wird. Irgendwelche Rundenrekorde oder 0 auf 100 Werte sagen z.B. wenig  über tatsächlichen Fahrspaß aus.


Ich bin auch schon ein paar Ammis gefahren und mit diesen riesen V8 Saugern ist bei mir noch nie wirklich Fahrspaß aufgekommen. Wenn man "Fahrspaß" mit 120km/h Autobahn Tempomat verbindet, dann gibt es dafür wohl kaum was besseres als einen Ammi, das kann man einfach mal so sagen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (13. Juli 2018)

[QUOTE='=MR-C=KinG[GER];9422452]
Was du da spürst, ist eher die "unglaublich" hohe Schwungmasse [/QUOTE]

Das wanken schafft mein 2.0TDI im A4 auch schon.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2018)

Dämpfer hin?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dämpfer hin?


Die Stabis sind dafür zuständig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juli 2018)

Auch, stimmt, aber wenn die Dämpfer durch sind, werden Bewegungsimpulse deutlicher spürbar.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juli 2018)

@P2063: ich habe selten so viel Schwachsinn gelesen. Die Unmenge an Superlativen macht es nur lächerlich.

Und beim Dodge passiert da nicht viel, wenn man bei 220 auf's Gas latscht.... und ja, ich weiß es, ich hatte vor nicht all zu langen Zeit eine Begegnung mit einem RAM.


----------



## Klutten (13. Juli 2018)

Bei einem RAM passiert da eh nicht viel. Was will man auch erwarten, wenn man ~2,7t Leergewicht mit 295kW antreibt und die Fuhre bei 170-173 km/h elektronisch abgeriegelt ist? Spaß machen die Dinger, aber Fahrleistungen stehen eher hinten an.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon ein paar Ammis gefahren und mit diesen riesen V8 Saugern ist bei mir noch nie wirklich Fahrspaß aufgekommen. Wenn man "Fahrspaß" mit 120km/h Autobahn Tempomat verbindet, dann gibt es dafür wohl kaum was besseres als einen Ammi, das kann man einfach mal so sagen.


Was bist du gefahren?


----------



## teachmeluv (14. Juli 2018)

Bzgl des angeblich erhöhten Fahrspaß bedingt durch mehr Hubraum muss ich auch seicht widersprechen. Ich bin den C63 W204 von 2009 gefahren als auch einen der ersten F82 M4. Der Klang beim Benz ist zwar extrem geil, weil V8, aber von der Dynamik her dann doch eher recht behäbig, wenn man überlegt, was man von den technischen Daten da unterm Hintern hat. Ist aber vom Gefühl her auch nur bewusst geworden, als ich beide über ein Wochenende im Wechsel gefahren bin. Allein das man den M4 mit knapp 10 Litern fahren kann 
Aus meiner Sicht sollte man bei dem BMW aber erst das dämliche Active Sound abstellen und vielleicht eine andere AGA drunter, dann ist man klangmäßig sehr gut dabei und bekommt auch aus 3 L Hubraum eine schöne Akustik. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (14. Juli 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich für meinen GTD ein ST X oder das KW Variante 1 Fahrwerk nehmen soll. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum KW?


----------



## teachmeluv (14. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich für meinen GTD ein ST X oder das KW Variante 1 Fahrwerk nehmen soll. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum KW?


Warum kein Bilstein? Oder willst du einfach nur tief?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (14. Juli 2018)

70% wegen Optik 30% wegen Performance deswegen reicht mir eine günstige Version


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich für meinen GTD ein ST X oder das KW Variante 1 Fahrwerk nehmen soll. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum KW?



Technisch ist es 1:1 identisch bis auf das Material der vorderen Dämpferhülsen (Stahl statt Edelstahl).
Fahre selbst das ST XA im BMW und solange man das zu jedem Winter mit Sprühwachs versiegelt passiert da nix.



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Warum kein Bilstein? Oder willst du einfach nur tief?



Bilstein baut momentan die schlechtesten Fahrwerke, zumindest für die BMW 1er/3er E8x und E9x.
Die Dämpfer fangen alle früher oder später an zu klappern und bislang scheint es noch nicht behoben zu sein.


----------



## ich558 (15. Juli 2018)

Aus welchem Material ist die Serie? Habe eigentlich nicht vor immer schauen zu müssen dass es versiegelt ist


----------



## HordyH (15. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Technisch ist es 1:1 identisch bis auf das Material der vorderen Dämpferhülsen (Stahl statt Edelstahl).
> Fahre selbst das ST XA im BMW und solange man das zu jedem Winter mit Sprühwachs versiegelt passiert da nix.
> 
> 
> ...


 Das mit dem klappern kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Material ist die Serie? Habe eigentlich nicht vor immer schauen zu müssen dass es versiegelt ist



Auch Stahl, aber lackiert. 
Man muss das ST nicht zwingend versiegeln, bleibt dann nur halt länger schön und ist beim Reifenwechsel ja schnell gemacht (ich nutze normales, durchsichtiges Sprühwachs und nur auf den vorderen Dämpferhülsen).


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juli 2018)

So, nach der letzten Urlaubsfahrt bin ich nach fast 7.000km auch wieder mal dazu gekommen das Auto zu waschen und mal anständige Bilder zu machen. Tuningmässig bin ich auch fertig  Gibt ja eh fast nix zu tun ausser Scheiben tönen und andere Felgen.  Chiptuning oder so fällt aus, Auto ist schon am Maximum wo geht (dürften jetzt knapp unter 4 Sekunden sein auf 100  ), Auspuff gibt's keinen. Das ganze Schürzenzeugs etc. wirkt sich nur negativ auf Verbrauch und Reichweite aus. Von daher bleibt der Wagen wohl so wie er jetzt is


----------



## keinnick (15. Juli 2018)

Schöner Wagen. Nur der Hochkantfernseher in der Mittelkonsole würde mich stören.


----------



## DARPA (15. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mein bester Freund hatte vorletztes Wochenende einen Motorschaden (Fahrzeug ist ein Toyota MR2 Turbo). Ist aber zum Glück nichts wildes, bissi zuschweißen und neues Pleuel rein und weiter gehts.



Oops, war das ein 3SGTE? Die sind ja eigentlich als standfest bekannt. Zuviel Boost?

Kann ja auf nen K swappen 
YouTube


@Kuhprah: Schicker S. Felgen passen super


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah, sehr nett.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2018)

Dieser Ipod ist ja nur hässlich...


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2018)

Setze dich mal in den neuen Touareg. ^^ Da gibt es nur noch Display und keine Bedienknöpfe mehr. Damit wird die Zielgruppe sicherlich völlig überfordert sein.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2018)

Da ich absolut Null Interesse am VW-Konzern habe, ist es mir ziemlich piepe.

Aber unter einem schönen Armaturenbrett verstehe ich irgendwie doch was anderes....

Mich würde es mal interessieren, wie diese Displays in so fünf Jahren aussehen...


----------



## Captn (15. Juli 2018)

Ich finde so ziemlich die ersten iDrive Systeme mit am bequemsten von der Bedienung her. Meiner hat da noch zu viele Knöpfe . 
Im Phaeton haben wir zwar etwas ähnliches, aber da gefällt mir die Position nicht.


----------



## ich558 (15. Juli 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Da ich absolut Null Interesse am VW-Konzern habe, ist es mir ziemlich piepe.
> 
> Aber unter einem schönen Armaturenbrett verstehe ich irgendwie doch was anderes....
> 
> Mich würde es mal interessieren, wie diese Displays in so fünf Jahren aussehen...



Besser als abgegriffene Knöpfe und Drehregler vermutlich.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2018)

Davon gehe ich nicht aus...

Du kannst ja gern die Drehknöpfe in meinen Autos anschauen, abgegriffen ist da gar nichts


----------



## Captn (15. Juli 2018)

Wenn man danach geht, kann das Display genauso so vollgefettet und verklebt sein. Das ist alles eine Frage des Umgangs und der Pflege .


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2018)

Nene, das meinte ich nicht. Wieviele Pixel bzw. Reihen da defekt sind.


----------



## ich558 (15. Juli 2018)

Ich habe noch nie ein Smartphone Display mit defekten Pixeln gesehen, wird da sicher nicht viel anders sein


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2018)

Du lässt dein Smartphone in der Nacht bei stellenweise -20°C draußen liegen und im Hochsommer erreicht es eine Temperatur von über +50°C.....? Sicher das...


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juli 2018)

Für das gibts Kabinenübehitzungsschutz der dafür sorgt dass es nicht heisser als 40 Grad wird. Frisst halt etwas Reichweite. Gut 4km pro Stunde bei der Hitze im Moment. 
Und Displays sind ja aktuell eh überall schon drin. Hab auch paar Jahre Garantie drauf. Bis Ende 2022 kann kaputt gehen was will


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2018)

Naja, die Kälte ist ja immernoch da.


----------



## worco (15. Juli 2018)

@Klutten,
Das Innovision ist ja optional, sonst gibts dasselbe System wie in Golf, Passat und Co. Ich finds geil, aber deutlich zu teuer.


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2018)

Schick finde ich das auch, aber die Bedienbarkeit ist nicht meins. Ich habe zumindest gerne ein Rädchen in der Hand, mit dem ich mich durch die Menüs leiten kann. Meiner Meinung nach lenkt die reine Touch-Bedienung aller Komponenten einfach zu viel vom Straßenverkehr ab, der heutzutage viel Aufmerksamkeit erfordert.


----------



## keinnick (15. Juli 2018)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich möchte die Sachen auch "blind" bedienen können und Feedback bekommen. Mich nerven z. B. auch diese "elektrischen Handbremsen".


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2018)

Es gibt ja eine Menge Forschung im Bereich taktiklem Feedback für Displays. Ich hoffe dass wir das dann mal im Auto sehen, so hätte man das Beste aus beiden Welten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2018)

Diese Displays für Lüftung, Lautstärke, .. davon halte ich absolut nichts, el. Handbremse ist dagegen für mich kein Thema.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Juli 2018)

Naja, das meiste geht doch eh über MFL (Lautstärke, Quelle, ...). Aber Touch hat im Auto nicht zu suchen.

Handbremse per Knopf? Klar, warum denn nicht?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt ja eine Menge Forschung im Bereich taktiklem Feedback für Displays. Ich hoffe dass wir das dann mal im Auto sehen, so hätte man das Beste aus beiden Welten.



Gibts doch schon.
Audi verbaut haptisches Feedback in seinen Autos, Mercedes hat auch haptisches Feedback im neuen Touchpad drin.

@T
elektrische Handbremse, ich weiß nicht... Aktivieren die sich unter bestimmten Umständen nicht automatisch? Bin da noch eher so der altmodische, Fahrassistenten finde ich aber echt cool (ACC, BLIS und sowas..)

Ich finde das im neuen Focus schon creepy... elektrische Handbremse und nen Drehschalter für die Automatik.
Aber das ist denke ich alles eine Sache der gewöhnung. Finde den Wagen als ST-Line Turnier ja eigentlich schon interessant...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juli 2018)

Ich finds gut, in meinem i40 passt des perfekt.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juli 2018)

Lüftung etc. wird eh übers Lenkrad und das Tachodisplay bedient. Genau wie Telefon, Radio etc.. geht alles über die 4 Tasten und 2 Scrollräder am Lenkrad.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2018)

Das ist nervig, da will ich entsprechend tasten.
Was so schwer ist, gute Dinge zu lassen verstehe ich im Bedienungsdesign heute nicht mehr.

Aber das kann Audi auch gut.


----------



## TheOnLY (16. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist nervig, da will ich entsprechend tasten.
> Was so schwer ist, gute Dinge zu lassen verstehe ich im Bedienungsdesign heute nicht mehr.


Hauptsache es ist neu, ob es auch besser ist, ist egal


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2018)

Touch ist halt voll in......


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2018)

Dann möchte ich gern dem Designer mit der Faust ins Gesicht touchen


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2018)

Geht mir genau so.


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Power könne man immer mehr haben, aber die Leistung vom Camaro scheint die Getriebeübersetzung zunichte zu machen. Vom Spritverbrauch scheinen die sich nichts zu nehmen.
> 
> Deine Frau scheint echt cool zu sein.
> Kannst du was zu den laufenden Kosten sagen? (...des Mustangs, nicht der Frau!)
> Ja, da wird man nachhelfen müssen. Es scheint sogar gute Anlagen mit TÜV zu geben.



RAM:
Verbrauch:
Der RAM hat schon Zylinderabschaltung, sprich beim cruisen auch auf der AB bis ca. 110 km/h laufen nur 4 Töpfe, das Ganze wird mit < 9 l/100km quittiert.
Im persönlichen Drittelmix, was primär Landstraße und dörfliche Umgebung heißt, kommen wir zw. 12 und 14 l/100km
Steuer + Versicherung:
Vollkasko und LKW-Zulassung (long-bed) allerdings in Österreich, Kostenpunkt bei uns (Versicherung sind wir auf der niedrigsten Stufe): ca. 120 €/mon. für Steuer und Versicherung, in D. dürften da ca. 50 € draufkommen.
Reparaturkosten (auszugsweise):
4x Scheibenbremsen neu incl. Beläge = erstaunliche 560 € incl. Steuer.
Rückfahrkamera 1 x Austausch: 460 € incl. Steuer
Inspektion (alle 30.000 km) im Schnitt 400 €
guter Reifen: Stück ca. 180 € / mit Spikes (in Ö. erlaubt): 230 €
Gekauft 2013 mit 24.000 km, derzeitiger km-Stand 89.000km

Generell: 
4x4 Eigenschaften vor allem im Winter, Zuladung, Motor, Ausstattung = gut.
Verarbeitung, Spaltmaße = mittel
Elektrik = man sollte sich auskennen
Scheinwerfer vom 2011 = unterirdisch dunkel 

Fahrzeug wird zu 90% als Daily auch von der Frau bewegt (weil ich Skoda Dienstwagen), der Mustang ist als Cabrio ein reines Sommerfahrzeug und für den Spassausflug gedacht.

Mustang:
Mustang wurde 2016 gekauft, 1x "Pickerl + Inspektion" = 620 € brutto, 1x Unterbodensanierung = 2.600 €, sonst bisher keine Kosten aufgetreten.
Laufleistung: mit 33.000km gekauft, derzeitiger Stand 48.000km
Steuer + Versicherung (sehr teuer in Ö.) Vollkasko,: 260 €/mon. wird nur 6 Mon. im Sommer zugelassen.
Verbrauch: ca. 10- 12l/100km (V8), zügige Fahrweise

Generell: 
Spassfaktor als Cabrio groß.
Motor + Kurvengängigkeit = supi  man muss in der Kurve am Gas bleiben und nicht bremsen, sonst kommt das Heck nach vorne...
Verarbeitung, Spaltmaße, Elektronic = alles recht gut = allg. Ford-Niveau
Übersichtlichkeit: Rückfahrkamera tut not.
Geländegängigkeit = "0";  Achtung, neverever auch nur daran denken, einen unbefestigten Feldweg zu befahren! Das wird dann sehr schnell teuer....


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sind sowas von nichtssagend. Es gibt ziemlich langsame Porsche und verdammt schnelle. Gegen einen Cayenne Diesel bei 220 anzutreten ist was anderes wie gegen einen Turbo



Nimm den schnellen Porsche... 
Der aufgemachte Dodge (hat mein Kumpel) hat 760 Ps auf der Hinterachse, nur noch die Viper ist dann noch böser, weil leichter.
Der Dodge fährt dann einfach in einer anderen, höheren Liga mit - allerdings immer nur gerade aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2018)

Compi und dann kommt wer mit seinem 918


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2018)

Es gibt immer einen, der einen größeren hat.

Und ich bleibe dabei, beim RAM geht bei 220 NICHTS mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2018)

RAM steht hier doch als Schrank gar nicht zur Debatte, es geht doch wohl um den challenger?


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es gibt immer einen, der einen größeren hat.
> 
> Und ich bleibe dabei, beim RAM geht bei 220 NICHTS mehr.



YouTube

Na ja , 250  mit dem Viper Motor...

oder 280 mit dem 1000 PS cummins, ein Bekannter aus Zell am See...

YouTube


Aber stimmt, es geht um den Challenger...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2018)

Was sollen jetzt die Videos?


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2018)

Und was soll ein RAM mit Viper Motor???

Die ursprüngliche Aussage war "wenn ich bei 220 aufs Gas latsche, sieht ein Porsche nur die Rücklichter vom RAM" und genau das ist ein absoluter Bullshit!


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

Der werte Zeiss sagt, bei 220 ist Schluss beim RAM, die Videos zeigen welche, die definitiv schneller sind, eigentlich ganz einfach....



Zeiss schrieb:


> Und was soll ein RAM mit Viper Motor???
> 
> Die ursprüngliche Aussage war "wenn ich bei 220 aufs Gas latsche, sieht ein Porsche nur die Rücklichter vom RAM" und genau das ist ein absoluter Bullshit!



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil und richtig zitieren wäre auch nicht schlecht...



compisucher schrieb:


> Habe daheim einen 2011 Dodge RAM und meine beste Ehefrau der Welt einen 2012 Mustang - so als Ami-Fans.
> Sowohl der Mustang als auch der Camaro hören sich im Standblubbern selbst als V8 seeehr bescheiden an, das hat Dodge deutlich besser gelöst
> Am alltagstauglichsten ist mit riesigem Abstand der Mustang, der Camaro hat ein starkes "was zum Teufel ist hinter mir" defizit - sprich 0 Rundumsicht, sihet dafür obercool von vorne aus und der Challenger ist eh nur nach vorne ausgerichtet.
> Beim kickdown auf der BAB ab 220 sieht selbst ein  Porsche nur noch die Rücklichter des Dodges in weiter Ferne (sofern man ihn mit dem Mopar-Computer aufmacht = Vmax 320), dafür kann er überhaupt keine Kurven...



Die Aussage war auf den Challenger bezogen, denn der Challenger ist ein Dodge, während RAM seit einiger Zeit als eigenständige Marke rumläuft, sollte man an dieser Stelle zumindest erahnen können...


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2018)

In den Videos sehe ich nur nicht einmal irgendwas, was die Geschwindigkeit anzeigt.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Aussage war auf den Challenger bezogen, denn der Challenger ist ein Dodge, während RAM seit einiger Zeit als eigenständige Marke rumläuft, sollte man an dieser Stelle zumindest erahnen können...



Okay, dann habe ich es verwechselt. Und seit wann ist RAM eine eigenständige Marke? Auch ein 2018er ist ein Dodge RAM.


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> In den Videos sehe ich nur nicht einmal irgendwas, was die Geschwindigkeit anzeigt.



OK, OK, ich dachte, das ist hier in der Szene bekannt, das Race auf dem Landshuter Airport...
Ging ja 2010/2011 landauf, landab durch die Tuner-Presse...

Zum RAM SRT, nimm dann eben das Vid von der BAB allerdings nur 246 km/h
YouTube


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Okay, dann habe ich es verwechselt. Und seit wann ist RAM eine eigenständige Marke? Auch ein 2018er ist ein Dodge RAM.



Seit 2009:
Ram Trucks – Wikipedia


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2018)

Compi, das ist in De offenbar untergegangen


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Compi, das ist in De offenbar untergegangen



OK, OK, sorry, ich bin so in der US-Car Szene drinnen, dass ich vieles als selbstverständlich ansehe, da entschuldige ich mich ich im Gegenzug auch ganz offiziell...

Dafür kann ich in keinster Weise bei BMW, Porsche und Audi mitpalavern...


----------



## P2063 (16. Juli 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> OK, OK, ich dachte, das ist hier in der Szene bekannt, das Race auf dem Landshuter Airport...
> Ging ja 2010/2011 landauf, landab durch die Tuner-Presse...



dann klär uns unwissende doch mal auf, was genau tut der Truck da außer Dreck in die Landschaft zu pusten dass jedes Braunkohlekraftwerk neidisch wird?


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> dann klär uns unwissende doch mal auf, was genau tut der Truck da außer Dreck in die Landschaft zu pusten dass jedes Braunkohlekraftwerk neidisch wird?



Grundsätzlich ist es ein klasse Event, dass organisatorisch sich nicht nur auf Landshut beschränkt, sondern in (fast) ganz Deutschland abgehalten wird.
Klassische 1/4 mile Race usw.
Race @ Airport :: german series (R)

Grundsätzlich hat der Freak aus Zell am See seinen Cummins immer höher gebrezelt, bis er bei 1300 PS angekommen war.
In Ö. + D. hat er am 1/4 mile mitgemacht und (glaube ich) 2012 zuerst die 250 km/h vom RAM SRT geknackt und ist 2013 in Ungarn an die 280 rangekommen.
2014 wurde der RAM für 100.000 € in Ö. auf dem Gebrauchtwagenmarkt angeboten, verbleib ist mir derzeit nicht bekannt.

Keine Ahnung, ob der link erlaubt ist, ist rein informativ, habe nix mit den Leutz persönlich zu tun.
Das ist der Tuner als Salzburg.
Dodge-Ram Salzburg | Herzlich willkommen...

Edit:
Ist den USA nix besonderes, da gibts welche mit 1500 PS, die auf der 1/4 mile bis zu 146 mph / ca. 250 km/h  beschleunigen ( ca. ab 3 min):
YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was bist du gefahren?


Nen sehr alten Mustang(Baujahr sehr alt), nen Dodge RAM, nen Jeep SRT8 und so nen Crown Victoria Police Gruke.  



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich gern dem Designer mit der Faust ins Gesicht touchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha 100%. Gibt nix schlimmeres als Touch im Auto.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2018)

also, das Display vom Navi darf gern touch sein, zusätzlich, für so Funktionen wie Zoom, Punkt markieren, ..., aber doch bitte noch als alleinige Bedienung, nur damit es "clean" aussieht? Sorry, das ist für n Concept-Car mal geil, aber nicht für den Alltag


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Juli 2018)

Also fürs Navi etc die Eingaben auf der Google-Karte etc machen ist das ne super Sache. AUch die Songsuche auf Spotify und so. Also alles wo man was eingeben muss. Ich muss sagen dass es sonst auch nicht mehr viel zum einstellen gibt während der Fahrt. 
Einzig so Sachen wie Umluft hätte ich mir als Taste gewünscht anfangs, aber die HEPA-Filter und Aktivkohlefilter sind so gut dass ich das im Tunnel auch nimmer brauch. Also is auch die Taste überflüssig. Gefahren wird auf der AB Großteils mit allen Assistenten an so dass man auch mal kurz runter gucken kann (tut man beim Radio oder sonst ja auch  ) und Überland zumindest mit Tempomat und Abstandsregler. AP verwende ich aber da eher selten da er vor allem im Kreuzungsbereich und so noch nicht so wirklich sicher ist.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch. 

Stellen wir uns mal vor jemand wird mit seinem Fahrzeug angehalten bei einer Polizeikontrolle. Da wird festgestellt das sein Gewindefahrwerk, seine Felgen und seine Spurplatten nicht eingetragen sind. Das er eine Mängelkarte bekommt (mit Recht) steht ausser Frage. Aber ist es normal das zu dieser Mängelkarte noch ein Bußgeld in Höhe von 250Euro bis 300Euro dazu kommt? Das höre ich zum ersten mal und habe das auch im Bekanntenkreis bisher nicht gehört. Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor 4 Wochen auch eine bekommen ebenfalls mit Felgen, Fahrwerk und Spurplatten und musste nur 50Euro löhnen. Wird das so aus Sympatie errechnet oder wie kommt bei mir dieser hohe Betrag zustande?


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Juli 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mustang:
> Mustang wurde 2016 gekauft, 1x "Pickerl + Inspektion" = 620 € brutto, 1x  Unterbodensanierung = 2.600 €, sonst bisher keine Kosten aufgetreten.
> Laufleistung: mit 33.000km gekauft, derzeitiger Stand 48.000km
> Steuer + Versicherung (sehr teuer in Ö.) Vollkasko,: 260 €/mon. wird nur 6 Mon. im Sommer zugelassen.
> ...


Die Versicherung ist ja brutal in Ö. In D. würden für mich etwa 800€ p.a. anfallen. Ein Mustang liegt bei den monatlichen Kosten im Schnitt etwa doppelt so hoch, wie mein aktuelles Auto. Ein M240 wäre günstiger, aber viel weniger cool. Möglicherweise aber spaßiger zu fahren. Was macht man mit einem Mustang auf einem Feldweg?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen sehr alten Mustang(Baujahr sehr alt), nen Dodge RAM, nen Jeep SRT8 und so nen Crown Victoria Police Gruke.


Den Crown Victoria würd ich auch gern mal aus Interesse fahren. 
Meinst du der Fahrspaß lässt sich von den von dir genannten Fahrzeugen auf die angesprochenen Muscle Cars übertragen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch.
> 
> Stellen wir uns mal vor jemand wird mit seinem Fahrzeug angehalten bei einer Polizeikontrolle. Da wird festgestellt das sein Gewindefahrwerk, seine Felgen und seine Spurplatten nicht eingetragen sind. Das er eine Mängelkarte bekommt (mit Recht) steht ausser Frage. Aber ist es normal das zu dieser Mängelkarte noch ein Bußgeld in Höhe von 250Euro bis 300Euro dazu kommt? Das höre ich zum ersten mal und habe das auch im Bekanntenkreis bisher nicht gehört. Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor 4 Wochen auch eine bekommen ebenfalls mit Felgen, Fahrwerk und Spurplatten und musste nur 50Euro löhnen. Wird das so aus Sympatie errechnet oder wie kommt bei mir dieser hohe Betrag zustande?



Erscheint mir auch ziemlich hoch.
Eine Stilllegung ist da wahrscheinlicher, gerade bei nicht eingetragenen Rädern/Fahrwerksteilen (ist dort auch ok).
Wobei mittlerweile ja oft schon wegen jeder Kleinigkeit stillgelegt wird (z.B. zu laute AGA) wo mMn eine Mängelkarte immer reichen würde.

Finde auch, dass gerade momentan ziemlich willkürlich seitens der Polizei im Bezug auf getunte Fahrzeuge gehandelt wird.
Dazu werden die normalen Tuner auch ständig auf eine Stufe mit Rasern/"Posern" gestellt, was auch alles andere als ok ist.

Edit:

Hab letzte Woche auch noch auf M3 Komponenten umgebaut. 
Da deutlich steifere Lagerung fährt sich das Auto merklich besser und aufgrund der längeren Querlenker erreicht man ca. 0,75Grad mehr Sturz an der Vorderachse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2018)

Weiterfahren war kein Problem, er wollte mir dann halt erzählen das meine Reifen schleifen weil ich abrieb am Kotflügel hätte. Ich habe ihm dann mindestens 10 mal gefragt wie ich Abrieb am Kotflügel haben könne und am Reifen keine. Er hat es eine ganze Zeit ignoriert und irgendwann dann eingesehen das der Abrieb wohl einfach vom Börteln kommt. Diese Diskussion ging aber bestimmt 20 Minuten... aber er war sehr freundlich und wollte mir auch keine weiteren Probleme machen. 

Das ich eine Strafe bekomme ist absolut ok und auch würde ich mich dagegen gar nicht wären (hab schon einen Termin zur Abnahme gemacht). Jedoch verstehe ich nicht wieso ich 250Euro bis 300Euro zahlen soll, wärend andere nur 50Euro für das gleiche Vergehen blechen müssen.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Juli 2018)

Aufgrund welchen Artikels sollst du das denn zahlen? Da wird ja nicht drauf stehen : Strafe 300€ und aus. Sondern wogegen du verstossen hast, warum etc...


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2018)

Ein Kunde von  mir durfte neulich auch ~200-300€ bezahlen und hat anschließend einen Brief direkt vom KBA bekommen. Bei ihm war die Abgasanlage zu laut und ein Luftfilter verbaut, der nicht mehr dem eingetragenen Filter entsprach. Eine Mängelkarte hatte er nicht bekommen, da die Betriebserlaubnis auf der Stelle erloschen war. Nach Hause ging es dann mit dem Taxi.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2018)

Meine Betriebserlaubnis ist auch erloschen, aber ich durfte weiter fahren und soll nach möglichkeit nur noch das nötigste fahren. Es steht auf der Mängelkarte nur "Betriebserlaubnis erloschen".


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Juli 2018)

Be erloschen heißt keinen Meter mehr.


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2018)

Gerade bei schleifenden Rädern argumentiert die Polizei mit einer direkten Gefährdung anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer.

@ Riverna
Viel Glück, dass du da glimpflich aus der Sache rauskommst.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Juli 2018)

Aber dann darf er dich auch nicht mehr weiter fahren lassen. Erloschen heisst ja auch Versicherungsschutz ab dem Zeitpunkt weg.  Wenn dann was passiert und die Versicherung das raus bekommt...


----------



## Riverna (16. Juli 2018)

Wie gesagt die Reifen schleifen nicht, denke das hat er dann auch eingesehen. Laut Mängelkarte ist die Betriebserlaubnis erloschen und weiter fahren durfte ich trotzdem. Der Wagen steht jetzt aber trotzdem in der Halle und ich fahre mit was anderem.

Edit: 
Gerade mit meiner TÜV Prüferin geschrieben, sie meint das eine Heimfahrt solange kein Verkehrsgefährung besteht kein Problem ist. Ich darf damit halt nur Wege fahren die mit der direkten Wiederbeschaffung der Betriebserlaubnis zu tun hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Den Crown Victoria würd ich auch gern mal aus Interesse fahren.
> Meinst du der Fahrspaß lässt sich von den von dir genannten Fahrzeugen auf die angesprochenen Muscle Cars übertragen?


Brauchste nicht fahren. Wenn die in Hollywood Filmen die Kisten explodieren lassen, dann ist das wirklich der beste Verwendungszweck.  Fährt sich einfach schrecklich.

...keine Ahnung... Die Dinger hatten alle "dicke" Ammi V8 Motoren und ich hatte damit nicht wirklich Fahrspaß.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (17. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Weiterfahren war kein Problem, er wollte mir dann halt erzählen das meine Reifen schleifen weil ich abrieb am Kotflügel hätte. Ich habe ihm dann mindestens 10 mal gefragt wie ich Abrieb am Kotflügel haben könne und am Reifen keine. Er hat es eine ganze Zeit ignoriert und irgendwann dann eingesehen das der Abrieb wohl einfach vom Börteln kommt. Diese Diskussion ging aber bestimmt 20 Minuten... aber er war sehr freundlich und wollte mir auch keine weiteren Probleme machen.
> 
> Das ich eine Strafe bekomme ist absolut ok und auch würde ich mich dagegen gar nicht wären (hab schon einen Termin zur Abnahme gemacht). Jedoch verstehe ich nicht wieso ich 250Euro bis 300Euro zahlen soll, wärend andere nur 50Euro für das gleiche Vergehen blechen müssen.



Merkwürdig, hab fast das gleiche mit meinem Edition30 auch vor zwei Monaten gehabt und hier gefragt gehabt ... Am Anfang hieß es wegen nicht eingetragenem Sportfahrwerk + 19Zoll Audi Felgen auf einem Auto das maximal laut Fahrzeugschein 18 Zoll haben darf trotz ABEs dass minimum 2 Punkte (1 Fahrer, 1 Halter) und 250€ fällig wären. Am Ende waren es dann 50€ keine Punkte und auch der Stress von wegen zwei Wochen beim TüV war eher Stahlfelgen drauf zum TüV und fertig, Alus wieder drauf. Der Tüv will halt immer gut Geld für den Rotz ... Als ich keine Zeit hatte und meine Mom hinschickte wollten die sogar noch die eintragungsfreien Sachen eintragen <.< Für hunderte an Euronen ...


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2018)

Mal ne andere Frage, warum trägt man das nicht alles gleich ein?


----------



## XE85 (17. Juli 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> .... Stahlfelgen drauf zum TüV und fertig, Alus wieder drauf



Verstehe ich das richtig, du wirst wegen nicht erlaubter Alus angehalten, musst zum Tüv, fährst mit Stahfelgen zum Tüv um danach wieder die nicht erlaubten Alus drauf zu schrauben?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2018)

So schrieb er.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...keine Ahnung... Die Dinger hatten alle "dicke" Ammi V8 Motoren und ich hatte damit nicht wirklich Fahrspaß.


Du also einen Oldtimer, eine Gurke und zwei SUVs gefahren. Finde die Basis etwas dünn um damit pauschal allen Ammi V8 den Fahrspaß abzuschreiben.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> So schrieb er.


Hatte das so verstanden, dass die Felgen eine ABE haben.


----------



## P2063 (17. Juli 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hatte das so verstanden, dass die Felgen eine ABE haben.



die Felgen können so viel KBA Nummern und ABE haben wie sie wollen, wenn das Fahrwerk verändert wurde ist trotzdem eine Begutachtung notwendig. Zumal der Text ja auch sagt ABE für 18", gefahren ist er mit 19 also stimmt da ja schon mal was nicht. Außerdem komtm es ja nicht bloß auf die Größe der Felge an, sondern die Rad-Reifen Kombination. Auf der 19" muss er ja ein ganz anderes Querschnittsverhältnis fahren damit der Gesamtumfang gleich bleibt.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juli 2018)

Heute früh wurde in Hannover ein E66 740Li mit einer seltener Maritim-Ausstattung geklaut...


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber dann darf er dich auch nicht mehr weiter fahren lassen. Erloschen heisst ja auch Versicherungsschutz ab dem Zeitpunkt weg.  Wenn dann was passiert und die Versicherung das raus bekommt...


Versicherungsschutz erloschen ist da immer noch nicht, du kannst lediglich in Regress genommen werden wenn die Veränderungen eine (theoretische) Schuld am Unfall tragen.




P2063 schrieb:


> die Felgen können so viel KBA Nummern und ABE haben wie sie wollen, wenn das Fahrwerk verändert wurde ist trotzdem eine Begutachtung notwendig. Zumal der Text ja auch sagt ABE für 18", gefahren ist er mit 19 also stimmt da ja schon mal was nicht.



Lesen bildet. 
Fahrzeugserienbereifung ist laut Fzg.-schein maximal 18", er fuhr 19" mit ABE für vermutlich das Fahrwerk.


----------



## teachmeluv (17. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, warum trägt man das nicht alles gleich ein?



Hier gibt man die gleiche Antwort wie auf die folgende Frage: wieso hält man sich nicht an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (17. Juli 2018)

Nein Nein Nein, ganz falsch verstanden.
Ich habe Audi RS4 Nachbau Felgen in 19 Zoll, mit ABE für den Golf5 Edition30, dazu Eibach Federn, ebenfalls mit ABE für den Golf5 Edition30, folglich beide eintragungsfrei. Solange die ABEs mitgeführt werden.
Ein auf "Raser und Prolls" spezialisierter Polizist hier bei uns am lokalen Ferrari AMG Maserati Standpunkt meinte aber morgens um halb acht aufm Weg zur Arbeit mein Auto eineinhalb Stunden lang peinlichst zu untersuchen, fand aber natürlich nichts, da alles bis auf eben diese Veränderungen & eine Tönung der Scheiben um 95% (ABE vorhanden, von VW gemacht) Serie ist.
Da er aber partout etwas finden musste um sein Anhalten und die lange Suche zu rechtfertigen hieß es dann: Felgen nicht eingetragen, ABE wollte er nicht kennen, + er meinte da ganz klar ein illegales Gewindefahrwerk zu erkennen, + auf den Mini Dreiecksfenstern der hinteren Türen hat VW die ABE Nummer nicht ganz perfekt ausgeschnitten und somit wohl auch illegal.
Als ich zum TÜV kam waren die Alus drauf, die meinten das passt alles so, ohne Probleme, beim weiteren Check kam dann aber "Wenn da zwei Leute im Kofferraum sitzen und hüpfen (das haben die wirklich gemacht bei der Prüfung) könnte hinten links aufsetzen, absoluter BS aber naja, was soll man tun. Also Stahlfelgen drauf, ab zum TÜV und alles war gut. 
Machte dann 50€ und alles was der Polizist zuvor meinte war völlig belanglos.
Und ja, er hatte mich angehalten wegen der Audi Embleme in den Alus, die ja für VW im Orignal natürlich schwer einzutragen gewesen wären. Also ja nur in Einzelabnahme mit Traglastbescheinigung von Audi, an die man wohl nur sehr schwer kommt.
Das reicht bei uns in BaWü inzwischen wohl für einen Komplettcheck inklusive DB Messung etc.  

Hatte selbiges Problem auch schonmal mit getöntem Fahrer- + Beifahrerfenster, hieß es vor Ort abziehen & minimum 1 Punkt für Halter + Fahrer & ich glaube 200€ Strafe, nach einem Anruf bei der Dienststelle waren es dann aber doch auch wieder nur noch 50€ und die Sache war aus der Welt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (17. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> die Felgen können so viel KBA Nummern und ABE haben wie sie wollen, wenn das Fahrwerk verändert wurde ist trotzdem eine Begutachtung notwendig. Zumal der Text ja auch sagt ABE für 18", gefahren ist er mit 19 also stimmt da ja schon mal was nicht. Außerdem komtm es ja nicht bloß auf die Größe der Felge an, sondern die Rad-Reifen Kombination. Auf der 19" muss er ja ein ganz anderes Querschnittsverhältnis fahren damit der Gesamtumfang gleich bleibt.



Rad Reifen Kombination passt natürlich. Begutachtung durch den GTÜ hatte stattgefunden, ist aber laut Aussage meines GTÜ Prüfers nicht relevant für eine Eintragung. TÜV habe ich damit 3 mal in Folge Problemlos erhalten.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, warum trägt man das nicht alles gleich ein?



Na weil Eintragungen Geld kosten und gerade bei Felgen, die man ja häufig wechselt, macht das nicht gerade *den Sinn*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Hier gibt man die gleiche Antwort wie auf die folgende Frage: wieso hält man sich nicht an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung?



Naja nicht ganz, Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen dienen ja der Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr und haben ja zumeist ihre Begründung, während Eintragungen, so denn notwendig vor allem der BE des Fahrzeugs gelten und damit auch dem Versicherungsschutz.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der E92 335i den ich manchmal am Wochende fahre, katless mit Downpipe & leeren Schalldämpfern natürlich schon wesentlich mehr Spaß bringt als wenn er mit "Eintragungen" und normalen Bauteilen daher kommen würde^_^


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. Juli 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Und ja, er hatte mich angehalten wegen der Audi Embleme in den Alus, die ja für VW im Orignal natürlich schwer einzutragen gewesen wären. Also ja nur in Einzelabnahme mit Traglastbescheinigung von Audi, an die man wohl nur sehr schwer kommt.



Nö, ist bei Audi gar kein Problem.

Email Anfrage an die Kundenbetreuung, 1-2 Wochen später kam der Brief mit der Traglastbescheinigung.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Na weil Eintragungen Geld kosten und gerade bei Felgen, die man ja häufig wechselt, macht das nicht gerade *den Sinn*


Ah, kein Geld.
Das ist natürlich ne Begründung.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (17. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ah, kein Geld.
> Das ist natürlich ne Begründung.



Ist ja nicht so als würde es am Geld fehlen, aber Einsicht für die Eintragung höherwertiger Teile, für welche eine ABE vorhanden ist, jedes mal zu bezahlen & damit den Fahrzeugschein zu füllen ist nicht gut. Zumal jede Eintragung bei Weiterverkauf auch immer neue Fragen aufwirft :p 
Und für Tuning bezahlt niemand, weiß man. Auch wenn das bei Felgen jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben ist, aber Unwissende ...


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Juli 2018)

Aber für Felgen is genug Geld da...  Tuning macht man doch für sich und nicht für den Verkäufer oder damit andere einem sagen dass die Kiste geil ist, oder hab ich das früher immer falsch gemacht?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juli 2018)

Wen juckt es was der nächste über das Auto denkt? Entweder er kauft es oder lässt es.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juli 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Ich habe Audi RS4 Nachbau Felgen in 19 Zoll, mit ABE für den Golf5 Edition30, dazu Eibach Federn, ebenfalls mit ABE für den Golf5 Edition30, folglich beide eintragungsfrei. Solange die ABEs mitgeführt werden.



Für sich allein genommen, ist es eintragungsfrei, jedoch nicht in der Kombination!

Die ABE bezieht sich immer auf ein unverändertes Fahrzeug im Originalzustand.


----------



## Captn (17. Juli 2018)

Eben und weil das Fahrwerk verändert wurde, muss das ganze durch eine Einzelabnahme.


@Zeiss 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese Autos heutzutage noch geklaut werden...


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juli 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass diese Autos heutzutage noch geklaut werden...



Wir vermuten, dass es jemand auf die Ausstattung abgesehen hat... es ist halt ein sehr seltener Individual...


----------



## Captn (18. Juli 2018)

Das ist ja ein ziemlich schickes Auto... 
Wenn der nur wegen der Ausstattung geklaut wurde, wird da wohl nicht viel zu hoffen sein. Dann wird der ausgeschlachtet und die Karosse irgendwo in Osteuropa verscherbelt... einfach nur widerlich.


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2018)

Bei dem Verkehr rund um Hannover kommt der nicht weit. 

Traurig ist, dass die Auto-Mafia hier alle Tage mit ihren Kundschaftern langfährt, diese aber nicht belangt werden können, da sie nichts machen außer beobachten. Mit Pinnadeln am Gartenzaun werden dann die Objekte für die nächste Bande gekennzeichnet.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (18. Juli 2018)

GPS, Bombe und Fernzünder ins Auto. 

Bei uns knacken die Parasiten regelmäßig Autos auf, um die Navis auszubauen. Immer noch besser, als wenn der ganze Wagen weg ist.

Vor 20 Jahren wohnte hier gegenüber ein Eishockey-Spieler der DEG. Der besaß 3 verschiedene Porsche und da war nie etwas. Andere Zeiten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juli 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Mit Pinnadeln am Gartenzaun werden dann die Objekte für die nächste Bande gekennzeichnet.


Schnapp dir doch mal eine Box Pinnadeln und markier damit ein paar komplette Straßenzüge.  Sorgt bestimmt für einige Verwirrung.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2018)

Der Vater eines Azubi-Kollegen hat seine BMWs in Frankfurt Oder am Ende abgesichert indem er sich einen Absperrhahn fürs Benzin unter den Fahrersitz setzen lassen hat. Wirkt aber natürlich auch nur bis die Diebe den Trick verstanden haben.


----------



## Captn (18. Juli 2018)

Ja, das kenne ich auch. Da basteln sich viele einen Schalter, um die Benzinpumpe separat anzusteuern. Wo du das Ding hinhängst ist ja dann dir überlassen. Aber das ist allemal ne bessere Wegfahrsperre als viele Herstellerlösungen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juli 2018)

Kenne mehrere, die sich die Spannungsversorgung der Benzinpumpe auf einen extra Schalter gelegt haben, der nicht sichtbar verbaut ist.
Schätze mal das ist ganz wirkungsvoll.



Captn schrieb:


> Ja, das kenne ich auch. Da basteln sich viele einen  Schalter, um die Benzinpumpe separat anzusteuern. Wo du das Ding  hinhängst ist ja dann dir überlassen. Aber das ist allemal ne bessere  Wegfahrsperre als viele Herstellerlösungen.



Da warst du wohl schneller


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2018)

Ich würde eher nen Chip einbauen der die Alarmanlage auslöst wenn ein Schalter nicht innerhalb von 15 Sekunden gedrückt wird.
Viel Spass beim Fahren mit Sirene und Warnblinker ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Vater eines Azubi-Kollegen hat seine BMWs in Frankfurt Oder am Ende abgesichert indem er sich einen Absperrhahn fürs Benzin unter den Fahrersitz setzen lassen hat. Wirkt aber natürlich auch nur bis die Diebe den Trick verstanden haben.


Einfache Kraftstoffleitungen im Innenraum ist keine so gute Idee bei einem Unfall oder Undichtigkeit. Wenn man sowas macht immer die Stromleitung umlegen.



taks schrieb:


> Ich würde eher nen Chip einbauen der die Alarmanlage auslöst wenn ein Schalter nicht innerhalb von 15 Sekunden gedrückt wird.
> Viel Spass beim Fahren mit Sirene und Warnblinker ^^


Das stört absolut niemand. Ich hab auch schon Autos zur Werkstatt gefahren wo die Alarmanlage an war und niemand hat es länger als 2 Sekunden interessiert.


----------



## Captn (19. Juli 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Ich würde eher nen Chip einbauen der die Alarmanlage auslöst wenn ein Schalter nicht innerhalb von 15 Sekunden gedrückt wird.
> Viel Spass beim Fahren mit Sirene und Warnblinker ^^


Das dürfte die wenigsten interessieren. Da ist man mit der Unterbrechung der Kraftstoffzufuhr besser bedient. Da kann er nämlich wild im Kreis springen und bekommt die Karre nicht an oder kommt nur drei Meter weit. Ich kann bei mir zum Beispiel einen Code eingeben, ohne den der Motor nicht startet. Mit entsprechender Hardware wird das aber auch jeder umgehen können.


----------



## worco (19. Juli 2018)

Ist hier jemand schon Golf 6 Gti Performance und R gefahren?
Ich schwanke gerade ein bisschen ob der R den Aufpreis Wert ist, oder der leichtere Gti nicht evtl sogar mehr Spass macht.
Sprit Verbrauch usw ist mir egal.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2018)

Brauchst die Mehrleistung und den Allrad des R?


----------



## worco (19. Juli 2018)

Naja brauchen... Haben ist ja manchmal besser als brauchen.
Aber ne, brauchen tu ichs nicht, hab leider auch keinen Vergleich wie gross der Unterschied wirklich ist. Bin letztens mal den normalen Gti nach München und zurück gefahren, aber halt keinen Performance und keinen R. Fahre aber auch stärkere Autos (grade 450PS z. B.), bin da ja auch nen bisschen verwöhnt.  Ich muss halt nen bisschen mehr versteuern dann und frag mich obs das Wert ist, bzw Fahrspass überhaupt grösser?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juli 2018)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall den R nehmen.  ...oder gleich die verbessere Variante von Audi.  Alleine schon wegen dem kürzeren Getriebe und der Lenkung. Ich vermute mal im Golf R und S3 werden die gleichen Getriebe/Lenkungen verbaut. Außerdem ist der R deutlich spaßiger, weil er nicht untersteuert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juli 2018)

Würde zum GTI Performance raten.
Ein Stück leichter, dadurch auch handlicher und den Allrad schleppt man bei 310ps eh die meiste Zeit nur sinnlos mit rum.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juli 2018)

Am Dienstag war ich bei Tracktoys.de und habe meinen Subaru auf die neuen Komponenten abstimmen lassen. Viel mehr Peak Leistung ist am Ende gar nicht raus gekommen, aber jetzt läuft er mit weniger Ladedruck bei deutlich mehr Leistung. Der Wagen hat gerade ab dem Zeitpunkt wo der alte Turbolader nicht mehr genug Ladedruck liefern konnte nun deutlich mehr Leistung. Bis 5000U/Min nehmen sich beide nicht viel (ca 15PS/20NM mehr) und ab da gehen beide auseinander. Am Ende auf dem Papier sind es nur 35PS und 10NM, aber über das ganze Drehzahlband hat der Wagen mehr Leistung. 

Hab dann auch mal von 100km/h auf 180km/h gemessen. Mit dem alten Setup waren es 12 Sekunden und mit dem neuen Setup sind es 10 Sekunden. Dazu kommt das die erste Zeit bei 13°c Aussentemperatur war und die neue mit 32°c am heutigen Tag.


----------



## Captn (19. Juli 2018)

Was hat dich das gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2018)

Müsste ich zusammen rechnen, hab mir das nicht aufgeschrieben. Hielt sich aber in Grenzen. Mit der Abstimmung werden es denke ich so um die 2000Euro gewesen sein.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Juli 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Naja brauchen... Haben ist ja manchmal besser als brauchen.
> Aber ne, brauchen tu ichs nicht, hab leider auch keinen Vergleich wie gross der Unterschied wirklich ist. Bin letztens mal den normalen Gti nach München und zurück gefahren, aber halt keinen Performance und keinen R. Fahre aber auch stärkere Autos (grade 450PS z. B.), bin da ja auch nen bisschen verwöhnt.  Ich muss halt nen bisschen mehr versteuern dann und frag mich obs das Wert ist, bzw Fahrspass überhaupt grösser?


Die Steuern werden doch nur ein sehr kleiner Unterschied sein, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein Stück leichter, dadurch auch handlicher und den Allrad schleppt man bei 310ps eh die meiste Zeit nur sinnlos mit rum.


Es sind grade mal 90kg.


----------



## worco (20. Juli 2018)

Naja, der R kostet mich ca 80Euro mehr im Monat. Das ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber kann man sich ja mal überlegen ob das Sinn macht. Zudem 90kg eben schon eine Ecke sind.
Keiner hier der mal beides hatte oder zumindestens ausgiebig gefahren ist? 
Aktuell denke ich in die Richtung GTI sollte reichen und wenn es dich juckt fährst halt mal wieder was stärkeres. Aber wenn ich den dann im Alltag fahre füchte ich das ich denke "ah der R wäre vllt schon besser gewesen". Erst GTI, dann R ist auch doof weil ich für nächsten Sommer wieder was größeres wollte (Passat Facelift oder evtl. wieder nen California, oder vllt sogar nen Touareg, wobei der echt zu teuer ist.).
Es ist halt schwierig mit der Auswahl.

btw@Riverna, bist du zufällig bei den RTD?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es sind grade mal 90kg.



„Gerade mal 90kg“ sind bei 1400kg Leergewicht schon eine Menge.

@worco, es kommt halt drauf an, was du willst und ob du den Allrad benötigst.
Denke mal im Alltag wird der längsdynamische Unterschied zwischen GTI PP und R gering sein.
Auch, weil das Drehmoment mittlerweile fast identisch ist (370Nm zu 380Nm).
Die Getriebe sind auch die selben, beides DQ381.


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2018)

Mit dem DQ381 hat der R (ebenso wie der S3) aber doch 400 Nm? Den Zwangsdowngrade auf 380 Nm gibts nur beim Handschalter.


----------



## Zoon (20. Juli 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Vater eines Azubi-Kollegen hat seine BMWs in  Frankfurt Oder am Ende abgesichert indem er sich einen Absperrhahn fürs  Benzin unter den Fahrersitz setzen lassen hat. Wirkt aber natürlich auch  nur bis die Diebe den Trick verstanden haben.



War doch letztens wieder ein Wagen bei den Autodocs mit "polnischer  Wegfahrsperre" versteckter Schalter für die Stromversorgung der  Spritpumpe in der Lenksäule - da haben die beiden auch erstmal ein wenig  gebraucht um den Wagen zu starten 

kenn noch nen Vectra C da muss man beide Taster für Fensterheber R/L drücken und dann erst starten 


Manche von den Banden rücken mittlerlweile mit offiziell aussehenden "irgendwo erstandenen" Abschlepp LKW an da nützt es aber auch wenig. Jeder der dran vorbeigeht "der hat ne Panne das muss so" ...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mit dem DQ381 hat der R (ebenso wie der S3) aber doch 400 Nm? Den Zwangsdowngrade auf 380 Nm gibts nur beim Handschalter.



Stimmt, hast recht


----------



## P2063 (20. Juli 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand schon Golf 6 Gti Performance und R gefahren?



Ich würde aus Prinzip keinen VW mehr kaufen nach all dem was sich der Laden mit den Fahrzeugen die ich bisher von ihnen hatte geleistet hat. Und nein, der Dieselschmarrn spielt dabei keine Rolle. Was die Verarbeitungsqualität, Materialauswahl, Zuverlässigkeit, Garantie sowie Kompetenz und Freundlichkeit im Service angeht machen die Koreaner mittlweile einen deutlich besseren Job. Mein Ceed GT ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt und hatte bisher null Probleme, bin aber am überlegen für etwas mehr Leistung auf den i30N Performance zu upgraden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Juli 2018)

P20, mach, der ist einfach nur genial 

Aber worco muss wohl wieder nen Dienstwagen wählen  der aktuelle ist glaub n Amarok?


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Juli 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Naja, der R kostet mich ca 80Euro mehr im Monat. Das ist jetzt nicht die Welt, aber kann man sich ja mal überlegen ob das Sinn macht. Zudem 90kg eben schon eine Ecke sind.
> Keiner hier der mal beides hatte oder zumindestens ausgiebig gefahren ist?
> Aktuell denke ich in die Richtung GTI sollte reichen und wenn es dich juckt fährst halt mal wieder was stärkeres. Aber wenn ich den dann im Alltag fahre füchte ich das ich denke "ah der R wäre vllt schon besser gewesen". Erst GTI, dann R ist auch doof weil ich für nächsten Sommer wieder was größeres wollte (Passat Facelift oder evtl. wieder nen California, oder vllt sogar nen Touareg, wobei der echt zu teuer ist.).
> Es ist halt schwierig mit der Auswahl.


Mach es dir einfach. Du bist do den GTI schon gefahren, richtig? Warst du zufrieden damit?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> „Gerade mal 90kg“ sind bei 1400kg Leergewicht schon eine Menge.


Also mein Auto fährt sich nicht plötzlich total *******, nur weil einer auf dem Beifahrersitz sitzt.  Bei Rennwagen ist das deutlich schlimmer als bei Straßenautos. Mein S3 1500kg hat auch höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten als mein A3 1300kg bei identischer Bereifung. Bei Serienautos würde ich mir da keinen so großen Kopf drum machen. Dann lieber Allrad und kein Untersteuern.  ...wobei meine Reifen an der HA die ständigen Powerslides gar nicht mögen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also mein Auto fährt sich nicht plötzlich total *******, nur weil einer auf dem Beifahrersitz sitzt.  Bei Rennwagen ist das deutlich schlimmer als bei Straßenautos. Mein S3 1500kg hat auch höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten als mein A3 1300kg bei identischer Bereifung. Bei Serienautos würde ich mir da keinen so großen Kopf drum machen. Dann lieber Allrad und kein Untersteuern. [emoji14] ...wobei meine Reifen an der HA die ständigen Powerslides gar nicht mögen.


Hat dein 4 Motion eigentlich überhaupt was zu tun oder reagierst du bei Schlupf nicht schon schneller als die Haldex?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also mein Auto fährt sich nicht plötzlich total *******, nur weil einer auf dem Beifahrersitz sitzt.



Man merkt es beim Golf aber halt schon deutlich.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mein S3 1500kg hat auch höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten als mein A3 1300kg bei identischer Bereifung.



Weil das Fahrwerk besser ist und die Reifen wahrscheinlich auch breiter sind. Golf GTI und R sind sich vom Fahrwerk aber sehr ähnlich.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Serienautos würde ich mir da keinen so großen Kopf drum machen. Dann lieber Allrad und kein Untersteuern.



Ein GTI als Performance untersteuert bei gekonnter Fahrweise nicht mehr als ein R.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...wobei meine Reifen an der HA die ständigen Powerslides gar nicht mögen.



“Powerslides“, ja sicher, mit 310ps und Allrad 
Bei niedrigsten Gripleveln vielleicht, sonst passiert da mit der HA unter Last gar nix.
Der S3 neigt ja eh noch mehr zum Untersteuern als der Golf R.


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2018)

Wenn die Karre Powerslides macht, kann das Allrad nicht viel taugen.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Juli 2018)

Meine Guete ihr Unglaeubigen.
Er bekommt halt Powerslides trotz Allrad hin.
Auch im Stillstand!
Eigentlich immer.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Juli 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Auch im Stillstand!



 

Oder nicht doch so in der Art? 
YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2018)

Welcher Allrad?
Zieh ihm nen Stecker und das Ding hat nur noch Frontantrieb.


----------



## P2063 (20. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aber worco muss wohl wieder nen Dienstwagen wählen



dann würde ich versuchen den Neupreis so niedrig wie möglich zu halten, muss man schließlich alles versteuern


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Oder nicht doch so in der Art?
> YouTube



Das macht er ständig... sogar im Trocknen. So kommt man Ideal an die besten Parkplätze.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Juli 2018)

@Riverna:

  

Meinst, ich bekomm das mit meinem Focus auch hin? Würde morgens auf Parkplatz bestimmt Eindruck bei den Kollegen schinden. ^^


----------



## Riverna (20. Juli 2018)

Ob du das kannst weiß ich nicht, denke dein Fahrerisches Talent wird nicht an das von TBF ran kommen. Wird also schwer...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juli 2018)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Hyundai i30n (performance)? 
Ich habe mich sehr "verguckt" in den Wagen. Ursprünglich geplant war ein A1 mit 200 PS (40 tfsi nennen die den glaub ich), als Jahres/Halbjahreswagen nächstes Jahr. Jedoch wird dieser mit relativ wenig Ausstattung (Sline wäre Pflicht) locker über 30k kosten. Der i30n hingegen kostet neu (vollausgestattet) je nach Händlerrabatt ~32k. Und wenn ich die Serienausstattung ansehe bekomme ich schlagartig keine Lust mehr auf den A1. 
Sämtlicher Tester sind vom i30n begeistert, man merkt wohl das der M-Gmbh Chef sich dort ausgetobt hat, gerade am Lenkrad. 
Ich muss unbedingt mal eine Probefahrt vereinbaren. Eigentlich wollte ich keinen Handschalter mehr, aber das schalten soll beim i30n sehr viel Spaß machen dank Rev-matching (zwischengas beim runterschalten). Alternativ soll sogar ende des Jahres ein DSG angeboten werden, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob dieser sich dann noch genauso gut anhört wie der Handschalter. Der Sound der Klappenanlage ist ja abartig gut für Serie.


----------



## P2063 (21. Juli 2018)

wenn du eine Probefahrt machen willst (speziell mit dem Performance, der "kleine" N ist verfügbarer) solltest du dich ran halten, die sind gerne mal auf 2-3 Wochen ausgebucht und es wird auch dank Flottenverbrauchsunfug nur ein gewisses Kontingent hergestellt. Ein Arbeitskollege der sich einen holen wollte hat von seinem Händler bereits gesagt bekommen er kann entweder den nehmen wie er auf dem Hof steht oder muss auf einen Leasingrückläufer warten.

und der Klang <3 für nen Vierzylinder einfach nur geil. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die es geschafft haben die 103dB eingetragen zu bekommen


----------



## teachmeluv (21. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> wenn du eine Probefahrt machen willst (speziell mit dem Performance, der "kleine" N ist verfügbarer) solltest du dich ran halten, die sind gerne mal auf 2-3 Wochen ausgebucht und es wird auch dank Flottenverbrauchsunfug nur ein gewisses Kontingent hergestellt. Ein Arbeitskollege der sich einen holen wollte hat von seinem Händler bereits gesagt bekommen er kann entweder den nehmen wie er auf dem Hof steht oder muss auf einen Leasingrückläufer warten.
> 
> und der Klang <3 für nen Vierzylinder einfach nur geil. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die es geschafft haben die 103dB eingetragen zu bekommen


Jedes Auto besitzt einen sogenannten "Prüfmodus". Wenn die Lautstärke gemessen werden soll, passiert das meist auf einer ISO-Teststrecke und dann wird im 4ten Gang von ca 48 - 60 km/h beschleunigt und dann die dB gemessen. So schaffen auch V10 Motoren wie der aktuelle R8 die Prüfung. Zudem werden die Autos in der Regel innerhalb dieses Modus automatisch leiser, da sie wissen, dass sie geprüft werden. Da wird sogar ein älterer E60 M5 flüsterleise. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2018)

Standgeräusch halt, wobei man da in Städten, zur eigenen Entspannung nicht den Performance-Mode einstellen sollte, ich glaube nämlich nicht, das man immer wieder Lust hat, sich mit den Uniformierten rum zu schlagen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (21. Juli 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Jedes Auto besitzt einen sogenannten "Prüfmodus". Wenn die Lautstärke gemessen werden soll, passiert das meist auf einer ISO-Teststrecke und dann wird im 4ten Gang von ca 48 - 60 km/h beschleunigt und dann die dB gemessen. So schaffen auch V10 Motoren wie der aktuelle R8 die Prüfung. Zudem werden die Autos in der Regel innerhalb dieses Modus automatisch leiser, da sie wissen, dass sie geprüft werden. Da wird sogar ein älterer E60 M5 flüsterleise. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


Daran ist aber nichts illegal, in den Geschwindigkeitsbereichen wo sie leise sein müssen sind die Fahrzeuge auch leise.


----------



## teachmeluv (21. Juli 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Daran ist aber nichts illegal, in den Geschwindigkeitsbereichen wo sie leise sein müssen sind die Fahrzeuge auch leise.


Hat auch keiner behauptet, dass es illegal ist, das hast du jetzt - warum auch immer - falsch interpretiert. Ich war bei diesen Prüfungen schon live anwesend, so wird es nun einmal gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2018)

Hehe, das der aktuelle R8 im Messbereich schön leise ist, da war ich dran beteiligt


----------



## teachmeluv (21. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hehe, das der aktuelle R8 im Messbereich schön leise ist, da war ich dran beteiligt


Ein Hoch auf die Drosselklappen?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2018)

Nein, Rohluftansaugung, der R8 erzeugt einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Geräuschkulisse über die Ansaugung.

Ich war als Lieferant (PM) für die Seitenansaugrohre zuständig, die sind jeweils 2-Teilig aus verschiedenen Materialien  (Also die Rohre von der Seite hinten zum LuFiKasten)


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...



Ist aber bei den aktuellen Abgasproblemen das Gleiche. Die Vorschriften wurden von den Herstellern quasi selber so gemacht dass die tun und machen dürfen was sie wollen da sie entweder Motorschutz oder sonst ne Ausnahme immer vorschieben können. Warum sollte das beim Lärm anders sein? Man muss sich die Prüfzyklen halt so hin biegen dass sie am Papier gut aussehen. Wenns danach Ärger gibt soll das doch bitte der Kunde ausbaden und bezahlen, der Hersteller hat sein Geld und behält es in Europa in der Regel auch....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2018)

Bloß gut, dass Lärm aktuell nicht so im Fokus des Umweltschutz steht, das kommt dann später.


----------



## keinnick (21. Juli 2018)

Das hoffe ich sehr. Hoffentlich werden dann auch Tuning-Abgaspötte für Golfs aller Arten&Co. verboten und Motorräder mal auf ein "normales" Maß begrenzt.


----------



## Captn (21. Juli 2018)

Also solange ein Auto noch Geräusche macht, finde ich das ja gut. Vor Allem ja auch für Fußgänger. Aber wenn ich hier in Berlin an die 30 ab 22 Uhr wegen Lärmbelästigung denke, ist den Anwohner da auch nicht wirklich geholfen, wenn dort jemand mit so einer angeschraubten Cola-Dose rumtuckert. Das macht bei dem Tempo mehr Krach als, wenn der 50 führe. Aber sowas ist ja voll cool...
Von mir aus soll das ja jeder machen wie er will, aber einige Geschichten sind einfach zu laut.
Mein Vater hatte an seinem E46 330i auch die Gelegenheit genutzt, die vom Vorbesitzer montierte AGA gegen die vom M zu tauschen, weil das Ding einfach zu laut war und selbst ihm auf den Sack ging [emoji38]. Der Typ muss sich ja gefreut haben, wenn der damit durchs Wohngebiet getuckert ist. Schön war das auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Juli 2018)

Motorräder sind seit jahren auf 80db begrenzt, Messpunkt bei  Drehzahl X, nur ist eben der Punkt, wenn das Bike bei 4800 UPM gemessen wird, aber bis 13.000 drehen kann, wird es oben raus nunmal laut, und wer im ersten gang durch die Gegend heizt, der Brüllt halt.
Und die Deppen, die eben einfach offene Tüten fahren, ohne den DB-Killer, die sidn halt davon auch nicht ab zu schrecken.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bloß gut, dass Lärm aktuell nicht so im Fokus des Umweltschutz steht, das kommt dann später.


Das stimmt so nicht: Soundgeneratoren und Klappenanlagen: Neue Regelungen


----------



## Zeiss (22. Juli 2018)

Am meisten gehen mir die AGs von irgendwelchen verf**kten Harleys auf die Eier, die sind einfach nur krank und der Debil drauf dreht noch schön am Gashahn


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2018)

Blöde nur, wenn der Rahmen von 1932 ist, oder so, dann dürfen die das leider.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juli 2018)

Sind denke ich mal die wenigsten.
Bei uns fahren teilweise auch die Idioten mit ihren wahnsinnig lauten Yoghurtbechern rum, die man zwei Ortschaften weiter noch hört und wo 80km/h eher 180 sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2018)

Im ersten Gang ist das halt laut


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2018)

...und muss man das wirklich permanent ausreizen? Gerade eben ist wieder ein Mopedfahrer mit weit über 100 km/h durch unseren knapp 4km langen Ort gefahren. Da ich relativ genau in der Mitte wohne, konnte ich das Spektakel gut mithören. Wenn sich alle nur halbwegs an folgenden Passus halten würden, dann würde da kein Hahn nach krähen.



			
				§1 (2) StVO schrieb:
			
		

> Wer am Verkehr teilnimmt hat sich so zu verhalten, dass kein Anderer  geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar,  behindert oder belästigt wird.



Aber die Ausreißer machen das Leben allen anderen automobilbegeisterten und Motoristi schwer und sorgen für Maßnahmen / Kontrollen, die alle ausbaden müssen. Schade.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2018)

Klutten, mein Verständnis und meine Zustimmung hast du da sowieso.
Wenn ich Gefahren bin, habe ich auch, wegen Passanten/Orten, ... die Fahrweise so gewählt, dass es eben nicht zu solchen "Belästigungen" kommt/kam.

Leider ist es eben schwer diese Querdenker ein zu fangen. Hinzu kommt, das ein Thema halt schon stimmt, so ein extrem lautes Motorrad wird selten übersehen, weil es gehört wird. Da kommen wieder die Deppen vor die nahc dem Motto Krakelen "Loud Pipes save Lives"


----------



## Zeiss (22. Juli 2018)

Tja, dann werde ich wohl beim 8er den Mitteltopf rauswerfen und eine X-Pipe einbauen... damit kracht es richtig...


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juli 2018)

So, jetzt kann kommen was wolle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2018)

Lach, kann der Tesla dann alleine Sonntags Brötchen holen?


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juli 2018)

Theoretisch ja.  Allerdings ist das derzeit ja noch nicht erlaubt, sprich hat keinen aktuellen Nutzen. Aber innerhalb der Lebensdauer wird das wohl kommen. Und ich bin zu 100% sicher dass das 1. neue und zusätzliche Hardware benötigt und 2. später dann richtig viel Kohle kostet  So konnt ichs grad noch vor der aktuellen Preiserhöhung mitnehmen und dann is mir egal wie sehr der Preis noch  ansteigt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube du missverstehst mich, das Auto allein, ohne Nutzer


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juli 2018)

Muss halt nen Bäcker finden der die Brötchen durchs offene Fenster rein wirft


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2018)

Viel interessanter währe für mich, wann endlich mal nen Elektro Kombi auf den Markt kommt und das zu einem vernünftigen Preis.
Stand heute würde ich entweder nen S4 Avant oder nen V60 T8 (wenn er denn dann mal erscheint) kaufen.
Aber da das Ganze bei mir noch gut 4 Jahre Zeit hat, kann ich erst mal die Entwicklung abwarten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juli 2018)

Nächstes jahr kommt der ETron, der ist eine Art A6 Allroad von der Optik. Mal sehen wieviel praktische Ladung rein geht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil das Fahrwerk besser ist und die Reifen wahrscheinlich auch breiter sind. Golf GTI und R sind sich vom Fahrwerk aber sehr ähnlich.
> 
> “Powerslides“, ja sicher, mit 310ps und Allrad
> Bei niedrigsten Gripleveln vielleicht, sonst passiert da mit der HA unter Last gar nix.
> Der S3 neigt ja eh noch mehr zum Untersteuern als der Golf R.


Wie ich schon gesagt habe die Reifen sind absolut die gleichen von der Größe und Typ. Sogar die Felgen sind auch 8x18.

Kommt halt drauf an wie man fährt.  Dreht man ihn schön am Anfang der Kurve ein, geht es mit Räder gradeaus um die Kurve. Als richtigen Drift würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, das geht nur auf Schnee/Schotter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wie man fährt.  Dreht man ihn schön am Anfang der Kurve ein, geht es mit Räder gradeaus um die Kurve. Als richtigen Drift würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, das geht nur auf Schnee/Schotter.



Der S3 macht vieles, dreht aber sicher nicht mit dem Heck ein.
Wenn du das doch schaffst, solltest du vielleicht demnächst bei der SportAuto oder AMS anfangen, da die es anscheinend nicht schaffen und dort der S3 immer mit starkem Untersteuern auffällt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juli 2018)

TBF hat bestimmt den kompletten Werkzeugsatz seines Werkstattwagens im Kofferraum, der dreht dann


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der S3 macht vieles, dreht aber sicher nicht mit dem Heck ein.
> Wenn du das doch schaffst, solltest du vielleicht demnächst bei der SportAuto oder AMS anfangen, da die es anscheinend nicht schaffen und dort der S3 immer mit starkem Untersteuern auffällt.


Komisch dann musst du andere Ausgaben der Zeitungen haben... Untersteuern wird beim RS3 bemängelt aber nicht beim S3. ...oder du hast den Test vom alten S3 gelesen und nicht vom 2017er Modell.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2018)

Audi S3 Sportback/BMW M140i/Seat Leon Cupra 300: Test | autozeitung.de
Und Zitat aus dem Test:


> [FONT=&quot]Auf dem Handling-Kurs ist der Audi unscheinbar schnell, bleibt auf seinen 19-Zöllern lange neutral, bevor er zum Untersteuern tendiert. Er wirkt etwas kopflastig, bleibt im Grenzbereich aber gutmütig.[/FONT]


----------



## Desrupt0r (23. Juli 2018)

Gibt es den Audi A3 auch mit mehr PS als 150? 150 ist mir zu wenig und 350 vom S3 wieder zu viel!


----------



## compisucher (23. Juli 2018)

Der 2.0 Biturbo mit 240 PS.
Müsste man auf dem Gebrauchtwagenmarkt abgreifen können...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juli 2018)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Gibt es den Audi A3 auch mit mehr PS als 150? 150 ist mir zu wenig und 350 vom S3 wieder zu viel!


Klar den 2.0 tfsi halt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2018)

Audi S3:


> Was dagegen überhaupt nicht passt: der massive Drang zum Untersteuern. Vor allem auf der Rennstrecke lässt der Audi damit viel Zeit liegen, da er zwar durchaus auf Lastwechsel mit einem leichten Heckschwenk reagiert, beim Herausbeschleunigen unter Last aber viel stärker über die Vorderräder schiebt als die Konkurrenten. Hinzu kommt, dass seine Lenkung im Vergleichstest in etwa so viel Rückmeldung bietet wie ein Slalom-Ski im Tiefschnee.
> Wie schon in diversen Vergleichstests zuvor erweist sich der Audi S3 also auf der Rennstrecke als eher fehl am Platze, und auch im Slalom kann er sich nicht profilieren – hier steht ihm die gefühlsarme Lenkung im Weg.



Golf R:


> Im VW Golf R regelt die Elektronik ebenfalls sensibler als im BMW, doch im Gegensatz zum Audi erteilt der VW schon mal eine Grundlektion im Fach Übersteuern – kein Witz.
> Darf im Race-Modus das ESP die Zügel etwas lockerer lassen, kündigt sich das auf der Bremse lose Heck früh an, bei komplett deaktivierter Stabilisierungsfunktion geht's auch schon mal komplett quer dahin. Nein, nein, wir haben weder geraucht noch getrunken oder gar beides. Der neue Golf R rockt wie noch nie ein Golf zuvor. Noch mehr Beweise? Ab nach Hockenheim, wo der Asphalt trocken und die 19-Zoll-Räder auf Temperatur sind.
> In beinahe jede Kehre lässt sich der VW Golf R gefahrlos hineinbremsen, drückt dann leicht mit dem Heck und schiebt kaum über die Vorderräder. Unter Last bleibt die Spurtreue erhalten, der VW baut an der Vorderachse viel mehr Grip auf als sein Konzernbruder.
> Zudem vermittelt die Lenkung viel mehr Gefühl, bleibt selbst im Race-Modus frei von künstlicher Schwergängigkeit.



Golf R, Audi S3, BMW M135i xDrive: Voll auf Angriff in den Vergleichstest - auto motor und sport


----------



## >ExX< (23. Juli 2018)

Moin Leute. Da die Stoßdämpfer von meinem BMW e91 so langsam nichtmehr ganz so frisch sind, würde ich ganz gerne ein recht günstiges Gewindefahrwerk einbauen. Geplant ist das für März 2019, aber will mich jetzt schonmal vorab informieren.

Ziel ist es dass dasAuto etwas runter kommt, aber auch dass ich durchs hochdrehen im Winter noch einigermaßen voran komme. Denke mal so 30 bis 50mm tiefer ist vorgesehen.

Habe günstige Gewindefahrwerke von DTS, JOM und FK gefunden. Das Auto soll halt gut auf der Straße liegen, aber eben auch noch federn können. Oft hört man ja dass so günstige Fahrwerke einfach extrem Hart sind, also es sollte schon noch einigermaßen fahrbar sein.

Also wenn jemand von euch damit Erfahrung hat, bitte melden☺️


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2018)

Beim Fahrwerk zu sparen ist genauso fahrlässig wie bei den Reifen zu sparen.
Nen ordentliches Gewindefahrwerk kostet nunmal um die 800+.
Für das was so ein Billigfahrwerk kostet, würde ich gerade mal Federn für kaufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2018)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Moin Leute. Da die Stoßdämpfer von meinem BMW e91 so langsam nichtmehr ganz so frisch sind, würde ich ganz gerne ein recht günstiges Gewindefahrwerk einbauen. Geplant ist das für März 2019, aber will mich jetzt schonmal vorab informieren.
> 
> Ziel ist es dass dasAuto etwas runter kommt, aber auch dass ich durchs hochdrehen im Winter noch einigermaßen voran komme. Denke mal so 30 bis 50mm tiefer ist vorgesehen.
> 
> ...



Das DTS ist halbwegs ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Ap ist schon etwas besser. JOM und FK sind Müll.
Würde schon mindestens in ein ST X investieren wenn man das Auto noch etwas länger fahren will (mit Rabatt auch nicht teuer).


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Audi S3:
> 
> 
> Golf R:
> ...


In dem Test ist das aber ein 2013er S3.


----------



## tdi-fan (24. Juli 2018)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Moin Leute. Da die Stoßdämpfer von meinem BMW e91 so langsam nichtmehr ganz so frisch sind, würde ich ganz gerne ein recht günstiges Gewindefahrwerk einbauen. Geplant ist das für März 2019, aber will mich jetzt schonmal vorab informieren.
> 
> Ziel ist es dass dasAuto etwas runter kommt, aber auch dass ich durchs hochdrehen im Winter noch einigermaßen voran komme. Denke mal so 30 bis 50mm tiefer ist vorgesehen.
> 
> ...



Günstig und gut  auf der Straße liegen, passt nicht zusammen. Die günstigen sind meist unendlich hart, oder die Dämpfer halten nicht lange durch. Ich hatte, zwar mal im Golf früher, ein H&R Gewindefahrwerk was auf vorne ca 65 und hinten 50 eingestellt war, aber dafür hast du gemerkt, dass es arbeitet, Haftung war quasi immer vorhanden mit Restkomfort, oder was man dafür halten möchte.

KW, Bilstein, H&R, evtl. auch Sachs etc kann man nehmen, den ganzen anderen Rotz kann man vergessen. Billig finde ich gefährlich und unsicher, gerade bei Fahrwerken bissel mehr ausgeben.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In dem Test ist das aber ein 2013er S3.


War klar das du nichts zum anderen Test mit aktuellem S3 sagst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> War klar das du nichts zum anderen Test mit aktuellem S3 sagst.


In dem Test steht ja auch nichts von "negativ aufgefallen wegen massivem Untersteuern". Das steht nur leichtes Untersteuern und das trifft auch zu. Nimmt man die Kurve nen Tick zu flott gibt es nen schönen Powerslide, versucht man sauber zu fahren ist es eher leichtes Untersteuern.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Günstig und gut  auf der Straße liegen, passt nicht zusammen. Die günstigen sind meist unendlich hart, oder die Dämpfer halten nicht lange durch. Ich hatte, zwar mal im Golf früher, ein H&R Gewindefahrwerk was auf vorne ca 65 und hinten 50 eingestellt war, aber dafür hast du gemerkt, dass es arbeitet, Haftung war quasi immer vorhanden mit Restkomfort, oder was man dafür halten möchte.
> 
> KW, Bilstein, H&R, evtl. auch Sachs etc kann man nehmen, den ganzen anderen Rotz kann man vergessen. Billig finde ich gefährlich und unsicher, gerade bei Fahrwerken bissel mehr ausgeben.


Hab jetzt seit drei Monaten H&R 35mm Federn und Bilstein B4 Dämpfer verbaut.

Fährt sich in Kurven super, aber Kanaldeckel, Schlaglöcher oder ähnliches schlägt schon unangenehm durch...


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2018)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand von euch damit Erfahrung hat, bitte melden☺️



Hab in meinem Mazda MX3 ein TA-Technix Gewindefahrwerk verbaut, ist vermutlich in etwa so gut/schlecht wie ein FK oder JOM (wobei ich das sogar noch unter FK einordnen würde) und es fährt sich ziemlich beschissen. Es liegt zwar recht gut auf der Straße, aber ist dabei knüppel hart. In meinem Lexus und Subaru habe ich jeweils ein D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk verbaut welche Druck und Zug verstellbar sind. Das ist ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl. Klar die Fahrwerke kosten mal gute 1000Euro mehr, aber ich würde es jederzeit wieder investieren. In den Mazda kommt dann zur nächsten Saison auch was anderes rein, vermutlich wieder ein D2 Racing. Im Lancer meiner Freundin sind H&R Federn verbaut, fahren sich auch besser als das TA-Technix Fahrwerk. 

Ich würde definitiv lieber etwas sparen und Qualität kaufen.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2018)

Hast du bei deinem Ticket eigentlich noch Ermäßigung bekommen, oder hat die Polizei das in der Höhe durchgezogen? Gab es eine Begründung oder Aufzählung für den hohen Endbetrag?


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2018)

Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Brief bekommen und hab somit auch noch gar keine Ahnung was ich bezahlen muss. War gestern bei einigen Prüfern, niemand wollte mir das Fahrwerk eintragen. Lediglich einer (war ein Motorsport Rennteam) aber auch dieser hat nach dem ich gesagt habe das ich eine Mängelkarte bekommen habe abgewunken. Jedoch meinten die meisten (2 von 3) das dass Bußgeld normalerweise fallen gelassen wird wenn die Mängelkarte in der Frist beseitigt wird. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt... 

Samstag hab ich jetzt einen Termin bei einem Prüfer der nur Importfahrzeuge und Sondereintragungen macht. Er trägt mir die Felgen, Fahrwerk und die Spurplatten ein... natürlich lässt er sich das fürstlich entlohnen.  Aber ich bin mittlerweile an einem Punkt angekommen, wo mir die Kosten für die Eintragung egal sind. Der Hobel muss wieder fahren, jede Woche die ich mit dem Subaru statt mit dem Lexus zur Arbeit fahren muss kostet mich gute 50 bis 60Euro.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2018)

Wieso will das denn niemand eintragen?
Zu „exotisch"?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2018)

Ist mit Arbeit verbunden.  Lieber nen Golf 6 durch die HU winken. Einmal kurz nen bischen mit der Taschenlampe rumleuchten, die Reifen anschauen und die 100€ sind in der Kasse.  ...nicht böse gemeint @Klutten


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist mit Arbeit verbunden.  Lieber nen Golf 6 durch die HU winken. Einmal kurz nen bischen mit der Taschenlampe rumleuchten, die Reifen anschauen und die 100€ sind in der Kasse. [emoji14] ...nicht böse gemeint @Klutten


Fand ich bei mir auch nen Witz.
20 Minuten Arbeit und 100€ kassiert.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Wieso will das denn niemand eintragen?
> Zu „exotisch"?



Für den Lexus gibt es nicht viele Tuningteile. Das was es gibt hat in der Regel kein Gutachten und maximal ein Materialgutachten. Deswegen sind es solche Sondereintragungen und da kassieren sie dann halt ab.


----------



## Pommesbunker (24. Juli 2018)

Trägt man denn noch irgendwas ohne Gutachten ein? 

Bei Rädern reichen ja auch keine Festigkeitsgutachten(?) mehr.


----------



## Riverna (24. Juli 2018)

Felgen und Spurplatten haben ein Gutachten. Lediglich das Fahrwerk nicht, wird aber trotzdem eingetragen. Hab andere Unterlagen, welche aber kein Gutachten ist.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2018)

Ich kann nur mal wieder sagen immernoch lieber TÜV als ITV. Deren neue Idee war jetzt dass der BJ86 Mini doch bitte die Lautstärkevorschriften von 2004 einhalten soll. Überraschenderweise tut er das selbst mit nagelneuem Auspuff nicht...


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2018)

Heute gab's Stau auf der Landstraße, auf meinem Nachhauseweg. Warum? Weil die halbe Spur durch einen liegengebliebenen Tesla blockiert wurde, dem der Fahrer bei diesen Temperaturen lieber nicht die Sporen gegeben hätte. Was ein scheiß Auto...

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flybarless (24. Juli 2018)

Wäre da jetzt ein 911er liegenblieben, egal warum, hättest du da jetzt die gleiche Meinung zu Porsche generell?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2018)

Jupp. Wenn er überhitzt wäre schon. Porsche bin ich bisher vier Mal gefahren und die liefen immer gut. Tesla bin ich einmal gefahren und der hat gezickt. Das war noch ganz am Anfang. Auf die Bahn, Gas und nach knapp 150km war Zwangspause angesagt. Normalerweise fahre ich immer durch. Auch so Strecken wie von Bremen nach Paris, oder München - Amsterdam. Kurz an die tanke, Rüssel rein, zahlen, Abfahrt. Das mit dem heißen Tesla war aber uncool.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2018)

Unser Firmenchef ist schon mit dem Panamera im Stau liegen geblieben weil das DKG beim Wandler emulieren überhitzt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nimmt man die Kurve nen Tick zu flott gibt es nen schönen Powerslide, versucht man sauber zu fahren ist es eher leichtes Untersteuern.


Versuch es mal mt ordentlichen Reifen und mach die Ling Long Dinger runter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mt ordentlichen Reifen und mach die Ling Long Dinger runter.


Ich wäre der letzte der Billigreifen fährt.
Sind im Moment SportContact 5 AO mit BBS Felgen drauf. Die packen saumäßig gut.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

Nun, wie entsteht ein Powerslide beim Haldex?
Richtig, die Vorderachse hat keinen Grip mehr und schickt alles nach hinten.
Aber warum hast du andauernd keinen Grip mehr, wenn die Reifen doch so gut packen?


----------



## DARPA (25. Juli 2018)

@Riverna: Ach das war der Lexus. Ich dachte, die hätten dich mitm Scooby angehalten. Wo fährst du jetzt hin? Zum Chris?


----------



## Riverna (25. Juli 2018)

Beim Subaru sind alle Änderungen eingetragen, da wäre vermutlich nicht viel passiert. Fahre jetzt zu TJ.


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Heute gab's Stau auf der Landstraße, auf meinem Nachhauseweg. Warum? Weil die halbe Spur durch einen liegengebliebenen Tesla blockiert wurde, dem der Fahrer bei diesen Temperaturen lieber nicht die Sporen gegeben hätte. Was ein scheiß Auto...


Das kann aber kein generelles Problem der Teslas sein. Das Auto hier hat mehr 600.000km in Kalifornien und Nevada zurückgelegt und der Rest von deren Flotte scheint auch keine riesigen Probleme zu machen:  643.738 Kilometer in Teslas Elektroauto-Limousine Model S - ecomento.de


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2018)

Du weißt schon wie dort meist gefahren wird? Tempomat bei 60 Meilen und fertig. Das ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Grundsätzlich ist mir das aber bewusst, dass das kein Standardprobleem ist, ja. Nur ist das auch kein 30.000 EUR Auto, sondern schon etwas besseres und da erwarte ich schlicht mehr, bzw. weniger Fehler.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp. Wenn er überhitzt wäre schon. Porsche bin ich bisher vier Mal gefahren und die liefen immer gut. Tesla bin ich einmal gefahren und der hat gezickt. Das war noch ganz am Anfang. Auf die Bahn, Gas und nach knapp 150km war Zwangspause angesagt. Normalerweise fahre ich immer durch. Auch so Strecken wie von Bremen nach Paris, oder München - Amsterdam. Kurz an die tanke, Rüssel rein, zahlen, Abfahrt. Das mit dem heißen Tesla war aber uncool.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Jedes Auto kann liegen bleiben. Und wenn Teslas reihenweise liegen bleiben würden, dann wäre das schon längst öffentlich bekannt. Das ist Mal wieder einfach nur Markenbashing. 
Ich behaupte mal, das beim einem Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor sehr viel mehr Chancen bestehen, das er liegen bleibt, einfach weil viel mehr kaputt gehen kann (kann mich natürlich auch irren, bin kein Mechaniker).


----------



## P2063 (25. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du weißt schon wie dort meist gefahren wird? Tempomat bei 60 Meilen und fertig. Das ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar.



Das Speedlimit auf Freeways liegt je nach Bundesstaat zwischen 65 und 85mph, also 105-137km/h. Der Artikel sagt auch, ein Großteil wurde in Texas gefahren, wo die 85mph gelten. Außerdem gibt es quasi niemanden der sich dran hält, 10mph über dem Limit sind dort sogar noch eher die Regel als hier und die Cops juckt das auch nicht so lange man im fließenden Verkehr mit schwimmt und nicht unnötig am rasen ist. Also irgendwie doch vergleichbar.

Auch dass die erste Batterie nach über 300tkm noch so 94% der ursprünglichen Kapazität hat obwohl sie entgegen der Herstellerempfehlung fast immer über 95% voll geladen wurde ist beeindruckend, bei den meisten Verbrennern wäre da ebenfalls schon lange eine neuer Motor fällig gewesen.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Juli 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Heute gab's Stau auf der Landstraße, auf meinem Nachhauseweg. Warum? Weil die halbe Spur durch einen liegengebliebenen Tesla blockiert wurde, dem der Fahrer bei diesen Temperaturen lieber nicht die Sporen gegeben hätte. Was ein scheiß Auto...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Das Problem mit dem "Überhitzen" hatte der Opel Ampera anno 2013 auch schon. Mir ist die Kiste auf der AB immer ins Notprogramm gegangen, weil ich wohl zu schweren rechten Fuß hatte...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nun, wie entsteht ein Powerslide beim Haldex?
> Richtig, die Vorderachse hat keinen Grip mehr und schickt alles nach hinten.
> Aber warum hast du andauernd keinen Grip mehr, wenn die Reifen doch so gut packen?


Weil ich die Kurve schneller anfahre als sie normalerweise geht? Ist zwar keine besonders schnelle Art um die Kurve zu kommen, macht aber Laune. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Das kann aber kein generelles Problem der Teslas sein. Das Auto hier hat mehr 600.000km in Kalifornien und Nevada zurückgelegt und der Rest von deren Flotte scheint auch keine riesigen Probleme zu machen:  643.738 Kilometer in Teslas Elektroauto-Limousine Model S - ecomento.de


Wär das nicht alles auf Teslas Garantie gelaufen, dann hätte die Kiste bereits über 100000€ an Reparaturen bekommen. Da muss wohl noch ein bischen an der Qualität gearbeitet werden.


----------



## tdi-fan (25. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Auch dass die erste Batterie nach über 300tkm noch so 94% der ursprünglichen Kapazität hat obwohl sie entgegen der Herstellerempfehlung fast immer über 95% voll geladen wurde ist beeindruckend, bei den meisten Verbrennern wäre da ebenfalls schon lange eine neuer Motor fällig gewesen.



300tKm sind aber nix für einen Benziner. Mein ehemaliger Golf 3 TDI (Diesel) hatte ca 490.000Km als er weg kam (Ex-Fahrschulauto war das), und der Motor selbst war immer noch Top im Gegensatz zum gammeligen Rest. Ein Taxiunternehmer (mit eigener Vertrags-Werkstatt) hier hatte Ford Scorpios - Benziner in den 90ern bis in die 2000er Jahre mit 800- oder 900.000 Km auf der Uhr. Alles keine Seltenheit.

Kein Hexenwerk, einfach bissel den Motor pflegen. Hier gabs ne Frau mit einem brandneuen Pajero -> Motorschaden, die hatte nie nach Öl geschaut oder irgendwelche Inspektionen machen lassen^^ 

Die Allgemeinheit denkt meist leider, dass schon bei 50.000Km auf der Uhr ein Neuer auf den Hof muss.


----------



## P2063 (25. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wär das nicht alles auf Teslas Garantie gelaufen, dann hätte die Kiste bereits über 100000€ an Reparaturen bekommen. Da muss wohl noch ein bischen an der Qualität gearbeitet werden.



wie kommst du von 16.200€ (wovon 2/3 auf normale Wartung entfallen, die hätte es bei einem anderen Fahrzeug mit der Laufleistung ebenfalls gegeben) auf über 100.000? Vor allem den ersten Akkutaush würde ich nicht zählen, der war ja mit 94% Kapazität noch weit davon entfernt kaputt zu gehen, Tesla wollte vielmehr untersuchen ob sich die chemische Zusammensetzung ändert. Das läuft wohl doch eher unter R&D.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> 300tKm sind aber nix für einen Benziner. Mein ehemaliger Golf 3 TDI (Diesel) hatte ca 490.000Km als er weg kam



Benziner und Diesel kann man auch schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## tdi-fan (25. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Benziner und Diesel kann man auch schlecht vergleichen.



Hab ich auch nicht, und du hast eine ganze Menge meines Textes weggelassen im Zitat.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (25. Juli 2018)

Sorry fürs Zwischengrätschen :3 Aber ich hab da mal eben ne Frage, ich hab eine neue Vorliebe entwickelt und die geht in Richtung Z3 Coupe, Golf1 (3Türer) oder Opel Kadett C City.
Hat jemand für euch noch ein Modell, das da so ungefähr mit reinpassen würde?

Bin jetzt schon ein paar Wochen auf der Suche bei Kleinanzeigen und Mobile und der einzige der mir wirklich gefallen hat aber im Verhältnis wohl doch etwas teuer ist wäre der hier:
VW Golf 1, 2.0l 16V, Oldtimer, Airride, VW Szene, MK1 in Bayern - Wolfersdorf | VW Golf Gebrauchtwagen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Wunschdenken wäre eigentlich so in die Richtung: 
H-Kennzeichen, Luftfahrwerk, Schrägheck Kleinwagen, bereits restauriert bzw. komplett hergerichtet.
Da wird es beim Kadett C City schon sehr schwer, da nur sehr wenige Angebote vorhanden sind und die in sehr schlechtem Zustand. Wo würdet ihr nach sowas suchen?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2018)

H Kennzeichen auf die verbastelte Bude?
Da würde ich eher versuchen nen originalen PiGo zu finden.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2018)

Der Ampera mochte es nicht, wenn man lange schnell gefahren ist, das ist wahr. Der Tesla mag aber das ballern auf der Landstraße nicht. Das ständige reintreten. Das hat den Ampera beispielsweise weniger gestört. Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus. Genau das haben die Amis nämlich deutlich weniger. Ständig von 0 auf 110? Dort wenig.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nun, wie entsteht ein Powerslide beim Haldex?
> Richtig, die Vorderachse hat keinen Grip mehr und schickt alles nach hinten.



Kann die Haldex das in der Golfplattform überhaupt? Bin ne Weile raus aber bisher war bei 100% Kupplung zu eine 50:50 Verteilung da die Haldex ja am Getriebe hängt und die Vorderachse nedd auskuppeln konnte.. Und solang hinten keine mechanische Sperre drin is is es eh nur was für Handbremsenparkplatzrutscher.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (25. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> H Kennzeichen auf die verbastelte Bude?
> Da würde ich eher versuchen nen originalen PiGo zu finden.



PiGo? Sagt mir gar nichts.
H Kennzeichen in Kombination mit zeitgenössischem Tuning ist ja doch möglich, und bei vielen Eintragungen hab ich das jetzt auch schon mitsamt Airride gesehen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Aber sollte ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein.


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2018)

Das von Dir gepostete Auto hat einen Motor aus nem Golf 3 GTI. Das fällt kaum unter zeitgenössisch.  Und mit PiGo ist wahrscheinlich ein Pirelli GTI gemeint: Der »Pirelli« GTI?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (25. Juli 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das von Dir gepostete Auto hat einen Motor aus nem Golf 3 GTI. Das fällt kaum unter zeitgenössisch.  Und mit PiGo ist wahrscheinlich ein Pirelli GTI gemeint: Der »Pirelli« GTI?



Si Pirelli Golf, macht Sinn ^^ Wäre auch okay :3 
Ja der hat mir auch nur optisch gefallen und sollte ein Beispiel sein, in welche Richtung es gehen soll. Hat niemand von euch eine Idee zu ählichen Autos die Gebraucht gut zu haben wären? ^_^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juli 2018)

MB 190E Evo II? *duckundwech*


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2018)

AMC Gremlin


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juli 2018)

Wo liegt der preislich?


----------



## keinnick (25. Juli 2018)

Die älteren Scirocco sind evtl. auch einen Blick wert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Richtig, die Vorderachse hat keinen Grip mehr und schickt alles nach hinten.


Wenn ein haldex-allrad das macht, dann ist er hin. 
Der haldex-allrad ist ein, naja... wenigstens halbweg, intelligentes system. Sprich, du lässt die kupplung schnell raus-> die haldex hat schon kraftschluß noch bevor du die kupplung ganz los gelassen hast. Du fährst schnell in die kurve -> haldex schließt ebenfalls, denn der antrieb muß dich ja notfalls ums eck heben können. Dazu wird es wohl noch dutzende anderer szenarien geben wo die haldex dicht macht incl. dessen, das sich das system an deine fahrweise anpasst. Von daher ist das nicht anders wie bei anderen allrad-systemen auch, nur das da eine haldex-kupplung sitzt die im zweifelsfall halt eine tausendstel langsamer als ein thorsen-diff ist. (eine mechanische sperre wird kaum schneller reagieren)


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann die Haldex das in der Golfplattform überhaupt? Bin ne Weile raus aber bisher war bei 100% Kupplung zu eine 50:50 Verteilung da die Haldex ja am Getriebe hängt und die Vorderachse nedd auskuppeln konnte..


Die haldex wird hinten sicherlich auch mehr können, im rahmen ihrer drehmoment-möglichkeiten. Dafür muß die leistung hinten aber auch abgefragt werden. (quasi vorne rutschig und hinten grip)


> Und solang hinten keine mechanische Sperre drin is is es eh nur was für Handbremsenparkplatzrutscher.


Also es geht schon mehr als nur rutschen, selbst mit meinem caddy. Allerdings ist es auch selbstredend, das ich es mit meinem paar PS auf trockener strasse nicht zu versuchen brauche.
Auf schotter könnte sich vieleicht etwas tun und ich hätte da evt. auch eine möglichkeit das zu probieren, nur brauch ich die kiste um jeden tag auf arbeit zu kommen. 


1and1 schrieb:


> Da wird es beim Kadett C City schon sehr schwer, da nur sehr wenige Angebote vorhanden sind und die in sehr schlechtem Zustand. Wo würdet ihr nach sowas suchen?


C-kadett dürfte doch eh schwer zu finden sein, wenn er in einem passablen zustand sein soll. Die dinger wurden doch alle bei zeiten als rallye-auto verheizt.  (mir gefällt z.b. der hier )


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Juli 2018)

Ich hab das mit dem Leon oft gemacht. Auch auf Schotter und etwas "grösserem" Schotter. Kam auch gut quer. Aber eben, quer kommen und Quer fahren ist nen Unterschied. Ohne gutes Spoerrdiff hinten kannst halt kaum was kontrolliert machen. Wir hatten in den Gruppen noch Evo VI und Subaru STI mit dabei, die konnten sauber quer fahren, mit dem Haldexsystem der 1. Generation war ausser rumrutschen und sich um Kreis drehen nix möglich. Aber ich bin aus dem Bereich inzwischen zu lange weg, kann sein dass die Haldex inzwischen wie ein Mittendiff arbeitet das Kraft variabel nach vorn und hinten verteilen kann. Damals jedenfalls gings nur von vorne nach Hinten, und Vorne wurde immer angetrieben, das konnte man nicht runter regeln.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Juli 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann die Haldex das in der Golfplattform überhaupt? Bin ne Weile raus aber bisher war bei 100% Kupplung zu eine 50:50 Verteilung da die Haldex ja am Getriebe hängt und die Vorderachse nedd auskuppeln konnte.. Und solang hinten keine mechanische Sperre drin is is es eh nur was für Handbremsenparkplatzrutscher.



Ja, geht seit der neuesten Generation.
YouTube

Auf trockenem Asphalt reichen die 300 bzw. 310ps halt nicht für langes Querstehen aus.
YouTube


----------



## Klutten (25. Juli 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> H Kennzeichen in Kombination mit zeitgenössischem Tuning ist ja doch möglich, und bei vielen Eintragungen hab ich das jetzt auch schon mitsamt Airride gesehen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Aber sollte ja auch nur ein Beispiel sein.



Auf so eine Karre gibt es kein H-Kennzeichen, da da nichts mehr mit zeitgenössischem Tuning ist. Alleine der Motor muss zwingend aus der gleichen Baureihe kommen usw. usw. 

Auf 07er-Nummer ist das schon gewagt, aber mit einem historischen Kennzeichen eindeutig Steuerbetrug ...und damit eine schöne Straftat.


----------



## meik19081999 (25. Juli 2018)

Servus Leute,

Kennt sich hier jemand allgemein mit den Magnetkupplungen an den Klimakompressoren aus?

Konkret geht es um einen BMW E46 318ti Bj. 02. Nachdem die Temperaturen die letzten Tage sehr hoch waren, nervte mich die Hitze dann doch.

Nun wurde die Klimaanlage aufgefüllt (Vorbesitzer hat sie nie benutzt/nachgefüllt) und dann habe ich gemerkt, dass die Magnetkupplung nicht greift.

Fehlerspeicher und die Analogen werte zeigen keine Probleme, also Stecker von der Magnetkupplung abgesteckt und gemessen, ob Spannung anliegt, wenn ich die Klimaanlage einschalte.

Signal kommt an.

Dann haben wir versucht dir Magnetkupplung mit 12V auszulösen

--> Nichts passiert


Nun die Frage, ob es gelöst sein sollte, wenn ich einen neuen Magneten hole, oder ich gleich die ganze Kupplung holen soll bzw. Vielleicht sogar einen Klimakompressor suchen soll.

Das innenleben sollte ja eigentlich nur ein Elektromagnet bestehend aus einer Spule sein, oder?

Bzw. Was könnte der Bewegung der Kupplungsscheibe im Weg stehen?

Danke schon ein Mal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> wie kommst du von 16.200€ (wovon 2/3 auf normale Wartung entfallen, die hätte es bei einem anderen Fahrzeug mit der Laufleistung ebenfalls gegeben) auf über 100.000? Vor allem den ersten Akkutaush würde ich nicht zählen, der war ja mit 94% Kapazität noch weit davon entfernt kaputt zu gehen, Tesla wollte vielmehr untersuchen ob sich die chemische Zusammensetzung ändert. Das läuft wohl doch eher unter R&D.


Die ganzen Reparaturen auf Gewährleistung sind mit 0$ gerechnet. Wenn die das hätten zahlen müssen, dann wär da 100000+ rausgekommen. Ich kann mir ja die Ersatzteilpreise angucken und die sind bei Tesla wirklich saftig. Alleine für den Akku kann man einen sehr guten Mittelklassewagen neu kaufen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (26. Juli 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die älteren Scirocco sind evtl. auch einen Blick wert.



Ja aber haben ne falsche Form, das finde ich schon wieder zu sehr in Richtung Sportwagen. Muss schon ein Kleinwagen sein^^



taks schrieb:


> AMC Gremlin



Kannte ich noch gar nicht, aber Gott ist das Teil unförmig xD Wobei der Aufbau auf der Motorhaube natürlich was hat.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2018)

Lancia Delta fiele mir noch ein. Bei den 4WD Turbo Modellen sind die Preise natürlich abartig, aber normale könnte es bezahlbar geben.


----------



## P2063 (26. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die ganzen Reparaturen auf Gewährleistung sind mit 0$ gerechnet.



und? wenn ich bei irgendeinem anderen Auto einen Defekt habe der unter die Garantie fällt muss ich den als Kunde doch auch nicht zahlen? Genauso der erste Batterietausch, der ist ja wie bereits erwähnt nicht erfolgt weil sie defekt war, sondern aus Forschungsgründen weil (vermutlich) bis dahin kein anderer in so kurzer Zeit eine so große Strecke damit abgespult hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2018)

Nur ist es bei Verbrennern nicht üblich das sie bis 600000km mehr als 100000€ Reparaturkosten haben.  Die ganzen Taxis mit der Laufleistung bekommen in der Regel 1 neuen Motor und 1 neues Getriebe aber das ist deutlich günstiger. Wenn Tesla aus der Verlustphase irgendwann raus ist und Geld verdienen will, dann wird das teuer für die Kunden. Denn bis jetzt macht Tesla an jedem verkauften Auto Verlust.

...und der erste Akku wurde mit Sicherheit nicht zu Forschungszwecken getauscht, sondern eher wegen den defekten Trennrelais, was alle Fahrzeuge der ersten Generation betraf. Lieber eine KDM bevor die ganzen Kisten liegen bleiben. Offiziell wird das natürlich niemand sagen.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur ist es bei Verbrennern nicht üblich das sie bis 600000km mehr als 100000€ Reparaturkosten haben.  Die ganzen Taxis mit der Laufleistung bekommen in der Regel 1 neuen Motor und 1 neues Getriebe aber das ist deutlich günstiger. Wenn Tesla aus der Verlustphase irgendwann raus ist und Geld verdienen will, dann wird das teuer für die Kunden. Denn bis jetzt macht Tesla an jedem verkauften Auto Verlust.
> 
> ...und der erste Akku wurde mit Sicherheit nicht zu Forschungszwecken getauscht, sondern eher wegen den defekten Trennrelais, was alle Fahrzeuge der ersten Generation betraf. Lieber eine KDM bevor die ganzen Kisten liegen bleiben. Offiziell wird das natürlich niemand sagen.



Es gibt zwar schon länger Elektroautos, aber die Massenproduktion ist dennoch ein Novum welches in den letzten Jahren auf kam und da gibt es eben noch Kinderkrankheiten.
Vorallem da auch Tesla bis jetzt nicht all zu viel Erfahrung mit Massenproduktionen hat da die älteren Teslas (e.g. Roadster) eher Einzelanfertigungen waren.
Mit der Zeit werden auch die Preise nach unten kommen, da auch mehr Forschungsgelder in neue Techniken investiert werden welche dann Schlussendlich zu günstigeren Produkten führen.

Mag zwar sein, dass Tesla bis dahin Bankrott ist. Aber andere Autobauer ohne Wahnsinnige als Geschäftsführer werden Elektroautos sicherlich auch kostendeckend produzieren können.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Genauso der erste Batterietausch, der ist ja wie bereits erwähnt nicht erfolgt weil sie defekt war, sondern aus Forschungsgründen weil (vermutlich) bis dahin kein anderer in so kurzer Zeit eine so große Strecke damit abgespult hat.



Du glaubst auch an Weihnachten und so oder?



taks schrieb:


> Vorallem da auch Tesla bis jetzt nicht all zu viel Erfahrung mit Massenproduktionen hat da die älteren Teslas (e.g. Roadster) eher Einzelanfertigungen waren.



Und umso weniger verständlich ist, dass jemand (Musk) den Maul so weit aufreisst, dass es einfach nur lächerlich ist. Es ist genau so, als würde Wiesmann jetzt sagen, hey, wir gehen in die Massenproduktion... ja nee, ist klar.

Bei Tesla ist mehr schein, als sein, wie es eben so üblich ist in den USA.


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2018)

Mit TBF braucht man nicht über Tesla reden, dass er ein absoluter Elektroauto hasser ist steht ausser Frage. Er ist auch einfach viel zu Blind und voller Hass um Objektiv zu bleiben. Ich persönlich kann mit Elektro Fahrzeugen auch nicht viel anfangen, aber Tesla nun irgenwelche KDM´s vor zu werfen ist mehr als lächerlich und disqualifiziert einen für jegliche Diskussion.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Juli 2018)

Da kann man doch von Glück reden dass Audi wenigstens so fair ist dass deren Kunden ihre kaputten Motoren nach 2 Jahren selber zahlen dürfen...  Nicht dass es da Probleme mit Ketten oder Öl gäbe. Das sind tragische Einzelfälle (LOL Mehrzahl von Einzelfall  ) Da wird das Risiko wunderbar ausgelagert. 

Warren wir mal ab. Sobald jemand das perfekte Auto baut gibt's eh nur noch das, bis dahin soll doch jeder das fahren was er will. Gibt viele Leute die weder gross wählen können was sie fahren wollen noch ob sie sich das überhaupt leisten können.

Ich mag mein Elektroauto. Es ist nicht perfekt aber es funktioniert für mich. Aber stimmt schon, man muss sich manchmal Fragen ob das alles bis ins Detail durchdacht is. Aber eben, es braucht auch die Early Adopter. Ohne die geht's auch nedd.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und umso weniger verständlich ist, dass jemand (Musk) den Maul so weit aufreisst, dass es einfach nur lächerlich ist. Es ist genau so, als würde Wiesmann jetzt sagen, hey, wir gehen in die Massenproduktion... ja nee, ist klar.





taks schrieb:


> Aber andere Autobauer ohne Wahnsinnige als Geschäftsführer werden Elektroautos sicherlich auch kostendeckend produzieren können.


Genau deiner Meinung


----------



## DARPA (26. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt zu TJ.



Ah, der ist bei mir um die Ecke. Dort merkt man schon beim ankommen, dass man am richtigen Ort ist


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Mit TBF braucht man nicht über Tesla reden, dass er ein absoluter Elektroauto hasser ist steht ausser Frage. Er ist auch einfach viel zu Blind und voller Hass um Objektiv zu bleiben. Ich persönlich kann mit Elektro Fahrzeugen auch nicht viel anfangen, aber Tesla nun irgenwelche KDM´s vor zu werfen ist mehr als lächerlich und disqualifiziert einen für jegliche Diskussion.


Tja wenn man keine Ahnung hat aber trotzdem auch gerne was posten möchte...


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2018)

Wenigstens hast du es selber erkannt und man kann nur hoffen das du die passenden Rückschlüsse für dein künftiges Verhalten aus dieser Einsicht ziehst.



DARPA schrieb:


> Ah, der ist bei mir um die Ecke. Dort merkt man schon beim ankommen, dass man am richtigen Ort ist



Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Juli 2018)

Wer oder was ist TJ?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

Grad etwas mit dem Versicherungsrechner rumgespielt. Ein Cayman S kostet mit Haftpflicht und Vollkasko ca. die Hälfte eines M2. Wären grade mal 600€ und damit sogar günstiger als ein 220i. Beim C 63S direkt 1500€.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Juli 2018)

Was fahrt ihr auch so teure Autos?  ich zahl für meinen kleinen gerade mal 88€ im Quartal an Versicherung.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

Noch fahre ich einen Smart. Da zahle ich auch nur 300 im Jahr. 
Ist aber an der Zeit für etwas Neues.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2018)

Versicherungskosten ohne Angabe der SF Klasse, Region, Km p.a., VK oder TK sowie der SB und zusätzlichen Optionen (z.B.Rabattschutz) zu vergleichen macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

Das stimmt. Ich habe nur die genannten Fahrzeuge verglichen. BMWs scheinen da generell nicht so günstig zu sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2018)

Ein Auto direkt bei einer Versicherung anzumelden macht keinen Sinn.  Da wird man richtig ausgeblutet.


----------



## Zoon (26. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sind denke ich mal die wenigsten.
> Bei uns fahren teilweise auch die Idioten mit ihren wahnsinnig lauten  Yoghurtbechern rum, die man zwei Ortschaften weiter noch hört und wo  80km/h eher 180 sind.



Hier quält einer seinen armen Golf 4 mit ner AGA die wohl komplett  "straight piped" ist, allerdings nur ein oller 1.8er 5v ohne Turbo. Habe  ihm schon ein paar "Post its" an die Tür geklebt "Entweder baust dir  nen vernünftigen Motor rein das es auch nach was klingt oder rüstest  zurück auf original ansonst landet die Fahrzeugbeschreibung +   Kennzeichen bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle".
 Bzw hoffe ich auf Karma da er dem Motor kalt schön Drehzahl gibt das es sich mit nem zünftigen Kolbenfresser selber erledigt.

Ich stehe auf gut klingende Autos aber das was das Teil produziert ist echt nur Krach.


----------



## P2063 (26. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Auto direkt bei einer Versicherung anzumelden macht keinen Sinn.  Da wird man richtig ausgeblutet.



wie denn sonst, fährst du nur mit roten kennzeichen oder was?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich habe nur die genannten Fahrzeuge verglichen. BMWs scheinen da generell nicht so günstig zu sein.



Viele BMW sind eher teuer, ja.
Aber als Gegenbeispiel unser Z4 2.5i -> 190€ pro Jahr
(VK 150/300, SF35, 6tkm p.a., Rabattschutz).



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Auto direkt bei einer Versicherung anzumelden macht keinen Sinn.  Da wird man richtig ausgeblutet.



Die Vergleichsportale waren in meinem Fall bei jedem Auto teuerer. Denke mal die wenigsten werden damit wirklich günstiger fahren.
Ich versichere deshalb immer direkt.


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> wie denn sonst, fährst du nur mit roten kennzeichen oder was?


Vermutlich, das ganze wird dann immer als Probefahrt eingetragen .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Viele BMW sind eher teuer, ja.
> Aber als Gegenbeispiel unser Z4 2.5i -> 190€ pro Jahr
> (VK 150/300, SF35, 6tkm p.a., Rabattschutz).


Hui, auf SF35 muss ich noch 25 Jahre warten.


----------



## keinnick (26. Juli 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Viele BMW sind eher teuer, ja.
> Aber als Gegenbeispiel unser Z4 2.5i -> 190€ pro Jahr
> (VK 150/300, SF35, 6tkm p.a., Rabattschutz).


Naja, das ist nicht wirklich hilfreich. Nicht jeder fährt nur 500km im Monat mit einem Drittwagen, der über Mama&Papa läuft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juli 2018)

4. Wagen  Effektiv wird der Z4 nicht mal 6tkm pro Jahr gefahren.
Der Z4 ist aber auch günstig wenn man ihn mit einer niedrigen SF versichern würde. Die Typklassen sind halt sehr niedrig 
Mein 335i wäre z.B. mit einer niedrigen SF ziemlich teuer (für den zahle ich mit selben Bedingungen wie beim Z4 bis auf 8tkm p.a. 550€).
Mein Passat GTE liegt zzt. bei  619€ (SF6, VK 150/300, 20tkm p.a. ohne Rabattschutz).


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juli 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> wie denn sonst, fährst du nur mit roten kennzeichen oder was?


Versicherungsvermittlung  Gibt da ja etliche. Ist meistens noch 20-30% billiger als in jedem Online Vergleichsportal.
...oder halt bei irgendeiner Firma mit in den Flottenvertrag reinrutschen, da zahlt man dann gar nix mehr...


----------



## P2063 (27. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...oder halt bei irgendeiner Firma mit in den Flottenvertrag reinrutschen, da zahlt man dann gar nix mehr...



wie das steuerrechtlich zu behandeln ist fänd ich jetzt aber schon irgendwie interessant


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2018)

Das wird auch von der Versicherung interessant, wenn man kein Firmenangehöriger ist.


----------



## worco (27. Juli 2018)

Vllt meint er dort einfach einen Dienstwagen zu bekommen? Dann ists steuerlich einfacher


----------



## Klutten (27. Juli 2018)

So, es ist vollbracht. Ich habe mir eben einen kleinen Sportler gegönnt. 

Eigentlich genauso wie auf dem Bild. Ausstattung: einmal alles außer Hundegitter. Ich freu mich auf 2019...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juli 2018)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2018)

Dieses Auto gibt es mit Hundegitter? Wie sieht das denn bitte aus?
Für die Notsitze hinten?


----------



## keinnick (27. Juli 2018)

Schöner Wagen. Allzeit gute Fahrt! Bekommst Du da eigentlich Dein ganzes Equip mit?


----------



## Klutten (27. Juli 2018)

Das wird nur mein Spaßmobil - schicke Teile anbauen und ein paar Mal im Jahr bewegen ...Eisdiele und so. Mehr als 1.000 km pro Jahr sind nicht geplant, aber das ergibt sich dann eh von alleine. Viel Freizeit habe ich ja nicht.


----------



## keinnick (27. Juli 2018)

Dann gönn Dir das Teil. Schön, wenn man sich auch ein Spaßauto erlauben kann.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juli 2018)

Bei 1000km p.a. hätt ich ja eher Angst der sich kaputt steht. Gerade bei so nem teuren Auto. o.O


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2018)

Da ist Mieten günstiger


----------



## chaotium (27. Juli 2018)

Teuer? Das einzige was man zahlt ist der Name.

Ich hatte vor meinem jetzigen Dienstwagen, Touran BJ2017, nen Peugeot 308 SW. DIe Verarbeitung ist bei beiden gleich. Nur steh ich mit dem Touran einmal im Monat in der Werkstatt, Beim Franzosen war ich außer der Inspektion nie bei Doc.
Und dafür zahlt man knappe 50.000 Euro Liste...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2018)

2l diesel mit Schummelsoftware?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juli 2018)

@xtrame90 dafür fährst halt nen Peugeot, wenn du nen 308 hast.


----------



## chaotium (27. Juli 2018)

Der Peugeot war aber zuverlässiger und mir isses rille ob schummel software oder nicht. Der Benziner ist nicht besser


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juli 2018)

@Klutten, viel Spaß mit dem S55 befeuerten M2 



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Teuer? Das einzige was man zahlt ist der Name.



Ja sicherlich  
Weil BMW im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ja auch so teuer ist und dabei auch noch so wahnsinnig viel falsch macht, richtig ?

Bei solchen Aussagen kann man dann auch wohl besser den zweiten Teil deiner Aussage als Humbug abhaken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2018)

Das kommt auf den Anspruch an, wer mit nem Ssang Young oder wie die heißen, zu frieden ist, für den ist BMW Wucher für den Namen, wer sonst Bentley und RollesRoyes als Anspruch hat, wird BMW als billigen Mist sehen 

Alles, frei nach Einstein, relativ.


----------



## ich558 (28. Juli 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Teuer? Das einzige was man zahlt ist der Name.
> 
> Ich hatte vor meinem jetzigen Dienstwagen, Touran BJ2017, nen Peugeot 308 SW. DIe Verarbeitung ist bei beiden gleich. Nur steh ich mit dem Touran einmal im Monat in der Werkstatt, Beim Franzosen war ich außer der Inspektion nie bei Doc.
> Und dafür zahlt man knappe 50.000 Euro Liste...



Ich finds immer lustig wenn man Autos verschiedener Preisklassen vergleicht und aufzählt was evtl auf dem ersten Blick alles gleich ist....wenn man genau hinschaut und vor allem auf lange Sicht sind solche Aussagen eigentlich immer falsch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2018)

Das kommt eben auch darauf an, was du wie nutzt und bewertest.
Diese ganze Infotainmentflut brauche ich zum Beispiel nicht, genauso wie irgewelche Parkassistenten.
Andere legen auf sowas wert, ...

Die Bewertung ob das Auto also dieses mehr an Optionen in Geld wert ist, muss der potenzielle Käufer für sich machen, nicht du für mich, ich für MC King, usw.


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2018)

Trotzdem ist eine Aussage wie "Man bezahlt bei BMW nur den Namen" Bullshit. Die Ansprüche und Geschmäcker sind natürlich verschieden, aber man kann kaum behaupten, dass man bei BMW nix für sein Geld bekommt und nur den Namen zahlt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2018)

Das kommt eben auf den Standpunkt an  ich sehe das auch nicht so, auch wenn ich es eben nicht brauche und kein BMW fahre.


----------



## Mosed (28. Juli 2018)

Naja. Manche Sachen kommen nicht auf den Standpunkt an, sondern sind objektiv bewertbar.

Es gibt zwischen den Automarken qualitative Unterschiede. Zwischen manchen Marken ist der Unterschied gering. Ich denke gerade im sogenannten Premium-Segment wird es schwierig den Preisunterschied qualitativ zu bewerten.
Aber zwischen einem Seat und einem Audi, um mal andere Marken zu nennen, ist ganz objektiv ein Unterschied in der Qualität z.B. des Innenraums vorhanden. Man bekommt bei Audi für mehr Geld auch mehr Qualität und nicht nur ein anderes Markenemblem.
Daher ist es auf jeden Fall Blödsinn pauschal zu sagen, dass man bei BMW, Audi, etc nur den Namen zahlt, aber es sonst keinen Unterschied gibt.
Klar - ob das teurere Auto für einen persönlich einen Mehrwert bietet (und man diesen überhaupt erkennt) ist wieder ein Unterschied. Aber technisch betrachtet ist ein Mehrwert vorhanden.

Genauso  wäre es Blödsinn zu sagen, dass man bei einer Rolex nur den Namen  zahlt, diese aber nichts besser kann als die 5€ Uhr vom Discounter. Beide zeigen die Uhrzeit an... 
Natürlich zahlt man hier auch einen saftigen Aufpreis für den Namen, aber es gibt auch technische Unterschiede.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Bei 1000km p.a. hätt ich ja eher Angst der sich kaputt steht. Gerade bei so nem teuren Auto. o.O



Was soll sich da kaputt stehen? Mein Mazda wurde in den letzten 5 Jahren keine 2000 Kilometer bewegt und trotzdem ist da nichts kaputt gegangen oder hat sich kaputt gestanden. Klar für irgendwelche Fahrwerkslager ist es nicht sonderlich gut, aber die überleben das schon. Dem Motor ist das herzlich egal, solange man ihn nach 6 Monaten nicht direkt startet, sondern erstmal bissi Öldruck aufbauen lässt.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2018)

Je nach Material sind die Dichtungen auch nicht immer begeistert von Nichtnutzung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Juli 2018)

Ja, das mag ja sein.

Aber wenn ich weiß, dass ich mein Auto nur 1000+- Kilometer im Jahr bewege würde ich mir das nicht kaufen. Gerade bei nem M2 der mit etwas Ausstattung ja sicherlich auch 80k kostet. Da wäre mir, wenn ich das so sagen darf, das Geld einfach zu schade für.

Da würd ich eher schauen, dass ich dann soviel Zeit wie möglich damit verbringe, damit ich von meinem Geld auch was habe


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2018)

Er hat doch von seinem Geld was, Spaß beim Auto fahren.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube wir reden etwas an einander vorbei. ;D

Ich erlaube mir Klutten mal zu zitieren.


Klutten schrieb:


> [...] ein paar Mal im Jahr bewegen [...] 1.000 km pro Jahr[...]



Vielleicht habe ich da aber auch einfach nur eine andere Relevanz.
Wenn ich 30.000km p.a. fahre, habe ich nichts von einem Auto, wenn ich es nur 1/30 davon bewege. 

Wenn ich aber nur 2.000km p.a. unterwegs bin, dann sieht das ganze natürlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2018)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus das es sein einziges Auto ist. Es wird bei ihm ähnlich sein wie bei mir: 

ca 30.000 Kilometer im Jahr 

Auto 1 wird davon 22.000 Kilometer bewegt 
Auto 2 wird davon 7.800 Kilometer bewegt 
Auto 3 wird davon 200 Kilometer bewegt

Gerade so ein Spaßauto will man eben gar nicht ständig bewegen, für den täglichen Gebrauch reicht auch eine der anderen Karren. Ob man jetzt unbedingt Auto Nr.3 braucht das wirklich fast nur rum steht sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber ich würde auch nur ungerne mehr als 5000 bis 6000 Kilometer im Jahr mit meinem Spaßauto zurück legen wollen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2018)

@Mosed
Dieser technische Unterschied ist weniger qualitativ als konzeptionell, denn technisch kann und ist zumeist das „billige Plastik“ der deutlich haltbarere Werkstoff, außerdem pflegeleiter, ...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Juli 2018)

@Riverna: 
Okay.

Ja gut, das würde ich anders halten.
Ich würde immer versuchen meine Autos möglichst gleich viel zu bewegen. Einfach weil ich keines davon "vernachlässigen" will.

Gut, ich bin auch nicht so der Bastler, was Autos angeht. Da würden halt nur "Stino"-Wagen in der Garage stehen (Einer für Langstrecken, nen Cabrio und vllt. noch nen Sportler)."


----------



## Riverna (28. Juli 2018)

Man verliert aber recht schnell die Freunde am "Spaßauto" wenn er zu einem täglichen Gebrauchsgegenstand wird. Das bestreben nach mehr Leistung z.B. 
Mir wäre das Auto dann aber auch einfach zu schade für Kurzstrecken zum Einkaufen oder den öden Weg zur Arbeit. Kann Klutten da also schon verstehen, mir wären 1000 Kilometer da war etwas zu wenig, so 5.000 dürften es dann schon sein.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Juli 2018)

Okay,
ja wie gesagt so jemand bin ich halt nicht. Für mich wäre auch keines meiner Autos ein "Spaß-Auto" weil ich einfach mit allen Spaß haben würde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Anspruch an, wer mit nem  Ssang Young oder wie die heißen, zu frieden ist, für den ist BMW Wucher  für den Namen, wer sonst Bentley und RollesRoyes als Anspruch hat, wird  BMW als billigen Mist sehen
> 
> Alles, frei nach Einstein, relativ.


Man kann mit einem Ssangyong nicht glücklich sein.  Ein Ssangyong ist nicht relativ schrott, es ist Schrott. Ansonsten würde die Relativitätstheorie keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Juli 2018)

Das ist immer relativ.
Es soll Leute geben, die mit Ssangyong glücklich sind.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juli 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich weiß, dass ich mein Auto nur 1000+- Kilometer im Jahr bewege würde ich mir das nicht kaufen. Gerade bei nem M2 der mit etwas Ausstattung ja sicherlich auch 80k kostet. Da wäre mir, wenn ich das so sagen darf, das Geld einfach zu schade für.


Die 1.000km sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Es können auch 2-3.000km sein. Und ums Geld geht es bei einem Spaßauto nicht, das ist ausreichend vorhanden. Ich kaufe ja jetzt absichtlich einen M2 und keinen M4, wie ich das ursprünglich geplant hatte. In den nächsten ~2 Jahren wandern noch knapp 20-25.000€ Teile in das Auto und dann habe ich es so, wie ich es mir vorstelle. Anschließend liege ich immer noch unterhalb desPreises für einen M4 Competition, der gerade gut 107.000€ statt 76.400€ kostet. Und das beste daran ...ich kann mir nächstes Jahr noch einen neuen 540d für die Arbeit gönnen. Der muss dann 25.000km im Jahr herhalten.



Riverna schrieb:


> Er hat doch von seinem Geld was, Spaß beim Auto fahren.


Einer versteht mich. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Man verliert aber recht schnell die Freunde am "Spaßauto" wenn er zu einem täglichen Gebrauchsgegenstand wird. Das bestreben nach mehr Leistung z.B.
> Mir wäre das Auto dann aber auch einfach zu schade für Kurzstrecken zum Einkaufen oder den öden Weg zur Arbeit. Kann Klutten da also schon verstehen, mir wären 1000 Kilometer da war etwas zu wenig, so 5.000 dürften es dann schon sein.


Korrekt. Ich will die wenige Freizeit mit etwas verbringen, was mir Spaß bereitet. Dazu gehört nicht nur das fahren mit einem Spaßmobil, sondern auch das basteln. Was glaubst du, wie ich mich freue, wenn ich das Carbon-Ansaugsystem im Motorraum verbaue ...da geht mir das Herz auf. Kostet viel, bringt nix ...aber erfreut das Auge.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2018)

Einstein hat doch nur zwei Konstanten gefunden, die Lichtgeschwindigkeit und die menschliche Dummheit, die er als Unendlich postuliert 

Der Ssangyong ist also relativ, nicht absolut 

Das man sich als „Automobilfan“ da schwer vorstellen kann, dass es Leute gibt, die sich damit glücklich fühlen, bedeutet eben nicht, dass es diese Leute nicht gibt 
Die Zahl dürfte aber natürlich deutlich geringer sein, als die, die sich irgendwo im groben Mittelfeld der aktuellen Modelle wohl fühlen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. Juli 2018)

@Klutten:
Ich gönn dir das auch, so ists ja nicht. 

Ist für mich im ersten Moment nur arg unverständlich, warum man für so wenig Kilometer so ein teures Auto kauft.  
Und man kanns positiv sehen, wenn du den Wagen irgendwann wieder verkaufst, hat er halt nicht 100.000km oder mehr gelaufen


----------



## Klutten (28. Juli 2018)

Der Plan ist, dieses Auto nicht mehr zu verkaufen.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Juli 2018)

Wird eh schwer sowas los zu bekommen  Den km-Stand nimmt dir niemand ab  

Wobei es schon krass ist.. wie sind denn die Service Intervalle bei BMW? Alle 1.000km nen Ölwechsel? Da war mein alter EVO V noch besser, der brauchte den nur alle 5000km


----------



## Klutten (28. Juli 2018)

Die Intervalle werden vom Boardcomputer (*C*ondition *B*ased *S*ervice)festgelegt, liegen aber grob bei 2 Jahren oder alle 30.000km. Mir ist das aber egal, denn ob ich viel fahre oder nicht, bekommt ein Auto mindestens einen Ölwechsel im Jahr. Mein 5er bekommt aktuell auch den normalen Service und zwischendurch einen zusätzlichen Ölwechsel. Ergo ~2 Ölwechsel im Jahr oder alle 12.500km. Mag sich übertrieben anhören, aber durch häufig abgebrochene Regenrationszyklen des Partikelfilters hat man einen recht hohen Dieseleintrag ins Öl. Da kann ein zusätzlicher Ölwechsel nicht schaden, zumal 8l Öl + Filter gerade mal ~80€ sind.


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2018)

Jemand eine Idee an was da liegen könnte wenn der Volvo meiner Freundin während der Fahrt plötzlich komplett ausgeht also auch kein Licht mehr kurz darauf sich wieder starten lässt und das alle paar hundert Meter? Batterie Lichtmaschine und DPF sind ziemlich neu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juli 2018)

Hmm schade mein Langstrecken-Voltmeter ist grade zur Wartung.  Hört sich nach irgendwas mit Spannungsversorgung an.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Juli 2018)

Innerhalb von 2 Tagen mehr als 1000 km mit ner C-Klasse zurückgelegt. Die ist bei 200 km/h leiser als mein Smart bei 100. Ich stieg eben nach 5 Stunden Autobahn in meinen Wagen und auch direkt auf die Autobahn. Man wird bekloppt. Der Smart ist ja absolut unfahrbar und viel zu laut.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2018)

Nen Smart ist ja auch für die Stadt und nicht für die Autobahn gebaut.


----------



## Amon (30. Juli 2018)

Trotzdem ist Smart fahren total geil! [emoji16] Ich hatte letzt das Vergnügen (ja das meine ich ernst) einen zu fahren. Da kommt Go Kart feeling auf. Aber trotzdem würde ich auf der Autobahn doch lieber meinen A Klasse Benz benutzen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juli 2018)

Jo, macht durchaus laune, vor allem in Regionen, wo es wenig Platz zum Parken gibt.
In Barcelona war der Smart lustig, in DE mit BAB, nee danke 

Andersrum hätte ich die Giulia lieber in DE gehabt und den Golf Sports Van hätte ich gar nicht gebraucht 

Mietwagen halt.

Grundsätzlich ist aber bei vielen Autos der Anwendungsbereich entscheidend. Der 1.2tsi mit 86 ps ist in der Stadt selbst im Golf ok, und ein 2.0 TDI biturbo macht sich erst auf der Autobahn wirklich bemerkbar, ...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Juli 2018)

Der Smart ist innen aber generell zu laut, selbst in der Stadt bei 50. Man gewöhnt sich daran und dann passt das auch. Wenn man dann allerdings den direkten Vergleich hat, ist es schon krass. Bei 145 denkt man dann erst recht, das Teil fliegt einem gleich um die Ohren. 

Ich fuhr mit dem Smart übrigens öfters quer durch Deutschland. Geht auch, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2018)

Also ich kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen was an Smart fahren Spaß machen soll.
In Zusammenfassung: Gering Beschleunigung, geringer Topspeed, geringe Kurvengeschwindigkeit, schlechte Bremsleistung, Sitze mit so viel Seitenhalt wie ein Barhocker, schwache Klimaanlage, winziger Tank, kein Laderaum... Ich finde selbst eine S-Klasse ist deutlich sportlicher, direkter und agiler zu fahren. ...von den alten ASG's will ich mal gar nicht anfangen...


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen was an Smart fahren Spaß machen soll.
> In Zusammenfassung: Gering Beschleunigung, geringer Topspeed, geringe Kurvengeschwindigkeit, schlechte Bremsleistung, Sitze mit so viel Seitenhalt wie ein Barhocker, schwache Klimaanlage, winziger Tank, kein Laderaum... Ich finde selbst eine S-Klasse ist deutlich sportlicher, direkter und agiler zu fahren. ...von den alten ASG's will ich mal gar nicht anfangen...



Naja, Geringe Beschleunigung kannste so pauschal nicht sagen, da der Smart mit ~80PS Turbo-Motor an der Ampel auch die normalen Autos ala Golf & A Klasse stehen lässt.
Der Topspeed ist einem Stadtauto angepasst und absolut ausreichend, in den Urlaub würde man mit einem Stadtauto sowieso nicht fahren.
Die Kurvengeschwindigkeit und auch die Bremsleistung ist genial, beim ADAC Fahrsicherheitstraining waren viele überrascht wie gut der kleine eigenltlich da steht im Vergleich zu BMW 1er und Audi A1 aktuellestes Modell. Aquaplanning zum Beispiel war aber natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte ^^
Sitze sind wie halt üblich in Kleinwagen nicht besonders sportlich, aber bequem auch für längere Fahrten, für die Preisklasse wirklich gut.
Klimaanlage ist für den geringen Innenraum absolut ausreichend.
Der Tank ist für den Verbrauch (bei meinem Cabrio <5Liter) besser als bei meinem Edition30 was Reichweite angeht.
Laderaum ist für einen normalen Einkauf absolut ausreichend, für einen Umzug aber natürlich nicht zu empfehlen.

Ich bin heute morgen erst mit meinem 451er Cabrio auf Arbeit gefahren und hab es wie immer genossen entspannt durch die Gegend zu rollen :3

Bezüglich Innenraumgeräuschkullise: Wenn man die Seitenpanele an den Türen abknipst & die gesamte Fläche mit Alubutyl auskleidet kostet einen das vielleicht so 20€ und 2Stunden und der Smart wird wesentlich leiser. Selbst bei 150km/h kann man dann noch mit dem Serienradio Radio hören 

*Der Smart war im Übrigen mein erstes Auto, EZ 2009, mit Passion Ausstattung. Hätte mir zur Vorbereitung auf schnellere Autos eigentlich nichts besseres Wünschen können. 
Ich meine nen 1.0 Turbo mit 84 PS und eigentlich null Gewicht? War nen super Kompromiss damals ^^ Auch wenn die Automatik natürlich im Vergleich zum DSG oder 7G Tronic nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist xD


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juli 2018)

1and1, versuch nicht mit TBF über solche „Vehikel“ zu diskutieren, er hat da seine eigene Meinung, das führt zu nichts.

Es gibt auch Menschen, die den Messerschmidt Kabinenroller toll finden, dass wird TBF ebenfalls niemals verstehen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 1and1, versuch nicht mit TBF über solche „Vehikel“ zu diskutieren, er hat da seine eigene Meinung, das führt zu nichts.
> 
> Es gibt auch Menschen, die den Messerschmidt Kabinenroller toll finden, dass wird TBF ebenfalls niemals verstehen



Alter, was ein geiles Teil :O
Aber ich glaube jeder hat so ein paar Autos, bei denen sich einem der Sinn entzieht. Bei mir sind es wohl die aufgeblasenen SUVs mit dicken Motoren die in Kurven dann umfallen ala. GLE, X6 oder Q7 
Immer wieder lustig: https://vid.pr0gramm.com/2018/06/16/b03ed1845e7b0d9b.mp4


----------



## Zeiss (30. Juli 2018)

Das ist doch mal ein KM-Stand...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Juli 2018)

Den will ich auch mal  Mein Benz in der Firma hat aktuel 633.xxx km drauf  Aber der is auch schon 13 Jahre alt...

Hab vorhin von Tesla noch ne 1.100CHF Gutschrift bekommen. Das Full-Self-Driving kostet für Bestandskunden wohl wirklich so viel wie damals versprochen wurde und nicht der jetzt neue höhere Preis beim nachträäglichen Kaufen  Find ich jetzt echt fair


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2018)

Meiner hat gerade mal etwas über 66tkm auf der Uhr, nach fast 5 Jahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juli 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Die Kurvengeschwindigkeit und auch die Bremsleistung ist genial, beim ADAC Fahrsicherheitstraining waren viele überrascht wie gut der kleine eigenltlich da steht im Vergleich zu BMW 1er und Audi A1 aktuellestes Modell. Aquaplanning zum Beispiel war aber natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte ^^


Der 451 hat 37,5 Meter 100-0 (das schaffen sogar fast LKWs) und gefühlt ist die Querbeschleunigung <0,8G, alleine schon weil das ESP quasi dauerhaft arbeitet, sobald man versucht eine Kurve schneller zu fahren. Genaue Werte zu Querbeschleunigung habe ich aber grade nicht gefunden.
Kurvenfahren beim 451: Vollgas, einschlagen, **ratt*ratt*blink*ratt*ratt*blink*ratt*ratt**, irgendwann am Ausgang der Kurve hört das Blinken und Rattern auf und nach weiteren 2 Sekunden geht es mit seichtem Vortrieb weiter.  Die Reifen fangen nicht mal an zu quietschen, weil das ESP zu früh regelt.

Ne sorry aber einen Smart als flott/sportlich zu bezeichnen, ist wie einen Trecker als Luxusauto anzupreisen.  Ich bin wirklich schon eine Menge verschiedene Autos aller möglichen Hersteller gefahren und da würde ich einen Smart in Sachen Sportlichkeit eher so bei den Sprintern/Transportern einordnen. ...wobei die teilweise deutlich mehr Topspeed haben und so ein Caddy in Sachen Kurvenlage nicht übel ist trotz Starrachse. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein KM-Stand...


Ist das ein Taxi? Da ist das nämlich an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Kusanar (31. Juli 2018)

77.000 nach 11 Jahre... ist aber auch mein bisheriges Zweitauto  den ich jetzt Full-Time fahre. D.h. die 100.000 werde ich bis Ende nächstes Jahr geknackt haben.


----------



## Zeiss (31. Juli 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist das ein Taxi? Da ist das nämlich an der Tagesordnung.



Nein, ein Fahrzeug in privaten Hand.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (31. Juli 2018)

Meiner hat jetzt nach fast 8 Jahren knapp 160.000km runter.
Im März 17 hab ich den mit 108.000km übernommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Juli 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, ein Fahrzeug in privaten Hand.


Hmmm Respekt, da fährt jemand eine ganze Menge.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2018)

Wie alt ist der 760i jetzt, beziehungsweise wie lange hast du ihn schon? Mein Rekord mit ausschließlich privater Nutzung liegt bei knapp unter 45.000km im Jahr. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (1. August 2018)

Ich habe keinen 760i, sondern einen 760Li und habe ihn seit drei Jahren.

Aber es ist nicht meiner, es ist von einem Forumskollegen und ist ein 745i mit einer Stargas Gasanlage. Auf Gas hat das Auto 562.000km abgespult.


----------



## Mosed (1. August 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Smart fahren total geil! http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji16.png



Der alte oder der neue?

Also was mir beim alten Smart so aufgefallen ist, was für mich weit von "geil" entfernt war:
- Außen häßlich
- Innen häßlich
- Der Motor taugt nichts, weil er nur bei hohen Drehzahlen zieht und viel zu laut ist. 
- Das Getriebe taugt nichts, weil es eine  Zugkraftunterbrechung hat und diese Unterbrechungen auch noch ewig lang sind
- Es knarzt beim Fahren
- Es ist generell laut in der Kiste
- das Bremspedal taucht so komisch nach hinten weg, dass man den Fuß nachsetzen muss
- das Radio ist kaum zu bedienen während der Fahrt dank Touchscreen und wenig intuitiver Bedienung soweit ich mich erinnere

Alles in allem ist der (alte) Smart meiner Meinung nach die größte Schrottkiste, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten auf Deutschlands Straßen unterwegs war. Das Daimler den nicht als Mercedes verkauft ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung und ich verstehe auch nicht wie Brabus seinen Namen für so einen Schrott hergeben kann.
Unter einem Brabus stelle ich mir ein hochwertiges, edel ausgestattetes und stark motorisiertes Fahrzeug vor und nicht einen Haufen häßlichen Plastik mit knapp über 100 PS (so ca?).

Für das Geld würde ich mir lieber einen VW Polo kaufen. Da bekomme ich wesentlich mehr Auto für mein Geld und so viel größer ist der auch nicht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (1. August 2018)

Und: Smart-Fahrer fahren wie die Irren 

Mir ist noch kein Smart-Fahrer auf der Autobahn begegnet, der einigermaßen gesittet fährt.


----------



## keinnick (1. August 2018)

Sehe ehrlich gesagt nur sehr wenig Smarts auf der AB.  Und wenn, dann fahren die meist eigentlich mehr oder weniger "normal", wie der Rest.  Beneiden tue ich die Fahrer in dem Moment aber eher nicht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (1. August 2018)

Btw,
ich bin heute zum ersten mal einen Transporter gefahren.

War ein Renault Trafic. So ansich ist das ja schon cool. Allein schon die erhöhte Sitzposition. Ich glaub mein nächster PKW wird ein SUV. 

Aber eins weiß ich: Privat NIEMALS nen Renault. Ich war eigentlich schon fertig als ich den "Schlüssel" in die Hand bekommen habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Mir ist noch kein Smart-Fahrer auf der Autobahn begegnet, der einigermaßen gesittet fährt.


Stimmt, die fahren immer mit max. 150 km/h und blockieren den normalen Verkehr.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. August 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Und: Smart-Fahrer fahren wie die Irren
> 
> Mir ist noch kein Smart-Fahrer auf der Autobahn begegnet, der einigermaßen gesittet fährt.


Ich fahre nie wie ein Irrer! 

Auch wenn der Smart von der Verarbeitungsqualität nicht spitze ist, liegt er dennoch deutlich vor nem Toyota Aygo, Citröen C1 oder Peugeot 108.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (1. August 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Stimmt, die fahren immer mit max. 150 km/h und blockieren den normalen Verkehr.


Keine Ahnung, ich fahre seltenst schneller 130-140. ;D





DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich fahre nie wie ein Irrer!


Dich sehe ich aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf der Straße


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. August 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Dich sehe ich aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf der Straße


Befahre die A52 zwischen Düsseldorf und Essen, die A44 zwischen Düsseldorf und Roermond, die A3 zwischen Oberhausen und Regensburg, A1 zwischen Hamburg und Münster. Sonst noch A40 im Pott, A43 nach Münster ab Recklinghausen. 
Achja, und die A2 Oberhausen bis Bottrop.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (1. August 2018)

Hmm,
ich bin eigentlich nur auf der A1 zwischen Bockel und Dreieck Stuhr und auf der A28 zwischen Dreieck Stuhr und Oldenburg zuhause


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. August 2018)

Seit ca. 3 Wochen ohne Auto und mit dem Zug und Rad unterwegs.

Es ist genial.
2,5 kg abgenommen und wunderbar entschleunigt. 
Wahrscheinlich, stand jetzt, kommt für mich kein Auto mehr in Frage....da spielt das viele Geld das ich spare sogar eine untergeordnete Rolle


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (1. August 2018)

Hinter Bremen war ich dieses Jahr erst zweimal.

Im Zug müffeln die Leute. Gerade jetzt würde ich aufs Auto nicht verzichten wollen. Im Winter riecht es in der Bahn nur nach Alkohol und Urin, aber nicht auch noch nach Schweiß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2018)

Ohne Auto geht gar nicht. Da könnte ich mich gleich in einem Bunker eingraben.  Außerdem ist ein Auto super um in Form zu bleiben.  ...und es hat Klimaanlage.  Wenn ich alle Fahrten jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad machen würde, dann wäre ich jeden Tag zusätzlich 2-4 Stunden mit Fahrradfahren beschäftigt. Dann besteht mein ganzes Leben nur noch aus fahren... ...und das wäre wenn ich es mit einem eBike machen würde, was min. 45 km/h läuft...

Bus oder Bahn gibts da nicht, wo ich hin muss. Ist auch besser so.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Stimmt, die fahren immer mit max. 150 km/h und blockieren den normalen Verkehr.


Du fährst ja auch max 250km/h und blockierst den Verkehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du fährst ja auch max 250km/h und blockierst den Verkehr.


Schlechter Versuch.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. August 2018)

Lasst ihn doch in Ruhe. Ist immer noch traurig dass er im Gegnsatz zum Smart nicht quer parken kann und keine 5 Waschmaschinen gleichzeitig ins Auto bringt  Voll die Fehlkonstruktion eben


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schlechter Versuch.


Nicht schlechter als deiner.
Kommt von dir eigentlich mal mehr, als so ein dummgebabbel?
Anscheinend fährst du nie Autobahn, sonst würdest nicht so einen Blödsinn von dir geben.
Für viele Leute ist dein toller S3 einfach nur nen eierfeilende Einkaufswagen mit Pseudoallrad und etwas Leistung.
Aber wenn jemand so über dein Auto spricht, kann das ja nicht sein.
Du hingegen bist der Meinung, dass deine Meinung zum Smart so voll in Ordnung geht.

Ach egal, wird die ignorelist halt wieder voller.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. August 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ohne Auto geht gar nicht. Da könnte ich mich gleich in einem Bunker eingraben.  Außerdem ist ein Auto super um in Form zu bleiben.  ...und es hat Klimaanlage.  Wenn ich alle Fahrten jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad machen würde, dann wäre ich jeden Tag zusätzlich 2-4 Stunden mit Fahrradfahren beschäftigt. Dann besteht mein ganzes Leben nur noch aus fahren... ...und das wäre wenn ich es mit einem eBike machen würde, was min. 45 km/h läuft...
> 
> Bus oder Bahn gibts da nicht, wo ich hin muss. Ist auch besser so.



Naja.... Der Zug hier wird am Morgen und Abend hoe hastens zu 1/4 voll und is nicht muffig sondern sehr gepflegt 

Fahren tut er auch alle 30minuten.
Bin da also nichtmal zeitlich wirklich eingeschränkt. 

Und am Wochenende fahre ich dann mit dem Rad wenn ich wo hin will  

Ich finds toll. 
Irgendwann, in ferner Zukunft hol ich mir aber bestimmt wieder ein Auto 
Aber aktuell lebe ich so gesünder und günstiger.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht schlechter als deiner.
> Kommt von dir eigentlich mal mehr, als so ein dummgebabbel?
> Anscheinend fährst du nie Autobahn, sonst würdest nicht so einen Blödsinn von dir geben.
> Für viele Leute ist dein toller S3 einfach nur nen eierfeilende Einkaufswagen mit Pseudoallrad und etwas Leistung.
> ...


Er fährt einen S3? Arbeitete er nicht bei Mercedes? Hätte einer meiner Arbeitgeber mir versucht einen S3 unter zu jubeln, ich wäre auf Bus und Bahn umgestiegen. Da ist doch bis auf die motorisierung gar kein Unterschied zum Smart. Beide viel zu kurz und quasi nur was für Fahranfänger. Da passe ich nicht rein und auch keine Fracht/Passagiere. Nein danke. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (2. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht schlechter als deiner.
> Kommt von dir eigentlich mal mehr, als so ein dummgebabbel?
> Anscheinend fährst du nie Autobahn, sonst würdest nicht so einen Blödsinn von dir geben.
> Für viele Leute ist dein toller S3 einfach nur nen eierfeilende Einkaufswagen mit Pseudoallrad und etwas Leistung.
> ...



Ein Kollege von mir hat einen S5, der mit dem 4,2 Liter V8 Sager. Und stellt die Karre auch hin, als wäre es das Non-Plus-Ultra und dabei ist es auch nichts weiter als ein A5 mit mehr Leistung... und dabei ist an die Kiste nichts besonders... naja, Realität und Wahrnehmung.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Er fährt einen S3? Arbeitete er nicht bei Mercedes? Hätte einer meiner Arbeitgeber mir versucht einen S3 unter zu jubeln, ich wäre auf Bus und Bahn umgestiegen. Da ist doch bis auf die motorisierung gar kein Unterschied zum Smart. Beide viel zu kurz und quasi nur was für Fahranfänger. Da passe ich nicht rein und auch keine Fracht/Passagiere. Nein danke.



Naja, so ein S3 ok, kommt halt drauf an, was man will. Um von A nach B zu kommen, reicht es ja...


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. August 2018)

Ab wann ist ein Fahrzeug etwas Besonderes; Stückzahl, Preis, Leistung, Fahrzeugabmessungen?


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2018)

Da wären wir dann wieder bei den persönlichen Präferenzen. Also was macht dieses Fahrzeug für mich persönlich besonders?
TheBadFraggle liest sich aber oft als wäre er der Meinung er könnte fahren. Dann zu lesen es geht um einen Rasenmäher beziehungsweise ein Gokart ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Mit einem Schiff eine enge Kurve zu nehmen ist dann doch etwas ganz anderes als mit einem kleinen Flitzer wie einem Fiat punto/A3. Diese Fahrsituationen mit dem eben hier auch erwähnten 760li sicher zu packen ist schon ein ganz anderes Level. Als ich damals mit Opel Speedster und Lotus Elise einen Track gefahren bin, dachte ich ich hätte was drauf. Das gleiche später mit einem SL65 Black Edition und ich dachte anders. Dann nochmal mit einem Jaguar XJR 575 und ich kam mir plötzlich albern vor. Klar machen kleine Autos auch Spaß und man kann damit anders fahren, aber mehr Respekt habe ich definitiv vor Leuten die auch solche Dampfer sicher und zügig bewegen. Mit 2,2t ubd Aquaplaning schnell durch eine Kurve, verlangen dem Fahrer doch schon etwas mehr ab als mit einem Kleinwagen-Brett samt Allrad.
Dass ich eher große Autos fahre liegt ja schon an meiner Körpergröße, aber auch vom Fahrverhalten finde ich persönlich das einfach spannender. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (2. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ab wann ist ein Fahrzeug etwas Besonderes; Stückzahl, Preis, Leistung, Fahrzeugabmessungen?



Für mich macht ein Fahrzeug zu etwas besonderem seine Einzigartigkeit. Ein 8er ist was besonderes, ein XJ220 ist was besonderes, der M5/M6 V10 ist was besonderes. Es geht nicht um den Preis oder Stückzahl, sondern darum, dass es die Kiste "nur so gab". Auch ein M3 ist auch nur ein 3er in meinen Augen, obwohl da so gut wie alles anders ist als beim "normalen" 3er.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. August 2018)

Ok, ich verstehe die Kriterien.
Bei dem 8er und XJ220 stimme ich auf jeden Fall zu. Da kann man dann auch den Z1 hinzufügen oder den Alfa ES 30.


----------



## Zeiss (2. August 2018)

Ja, genau, passt. Der M5/M6 V10 passt da nicht wirklich rein, aber den Motor gab es genau nur einmal, also doch etwas besonderes.


----------



## tdi-fan (2. August 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir hat einen S5, der mit dem 4,2 Liter V8 Sager. Und stellt die Karre auch hin, als wäre es das Non-Plus-Ultra und dabei ist es auch nichts weiter als ein A5 mit mehr Leistung... und dabei ist an die Kiste nichts besonders... naja, Realität und Wahrnehmung.
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, so ein S3 ok, kommt halt drauf an, was man will. Um von A nach B zu kommen, reicht es ja...



Darf man eigentlich noch stolz sein, auf das, wofür man geschuftet hat, oder muss man alles verstecken, um dümmliche Sprüche zu vermeiden?

Verdrehte Welt, echt^^

Silvester 2012/13 hat mir jemand mein Auto in Lüneburg in der Nähe des Kalkberges zerkratzt, da war er gerade 2 Monate aus'm Werk raus. Motorhaube, Kotflügel und die ganze Fahrerseite bis nach hinten schön tief zerkratzt. 
Wenn ich eines so richtig abartig hasse, dann sind das Leute, die einem etwas nicht gönnen oder abwerten um ihr verbittertes Dasein zu rechtfertigen, tz^^ ich brodel gerade


----------



## Zeiss (2. August 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich noch stolz sein, auf das, wofür man geschuftet hat, oder muss man alles verstecken, um dümmliche Sprüche zu vermeiden?



Natürlich kann man das. Man sollte sich halt nur nicht für zu wichtig nehmen, genau darum ging es. Stolz ist das eine, das ständige zur Schau Stellen ist was anderes.



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Verdrehte Welt, echt^^
> 
> Silvester 2012/13 hat mir jemand mein Auto in Lüneburg in der Nähe des Kalkberges zerkratzt, da war er gerade 2 Monate aus'm Werk raus. Motorhaube, Kotflügel und die ganze Fahrerseite bis nach hinten schön tief zerkratzt.
> Wenn ich eines so richtig abartig hasse, dann sind das Leute, die einem etwas nicht gönnen oder abwerten um ihr verbittertes Dasein zu rechtfertigen, tz^^ ich brodel gerade



Das hasse ich auch.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. August 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Silvester 2012/13 hat mir jemand mein Auto in Lüneburg in der Nähe des Kalkberges zerkratzt, da war er gerade 2 Monate aus'm Werk raus. Motorhaube, Kotflügel und die ganze Fahrerseite bis nach hinten schön tief zerkratzt.
> Wenn ich eines so richtig abartig hasse, dann sind das Leute, die einem etwas nicht gönnen oder abwerten um ihr verbittertes Dasein zu rechtfertigen, tz^^ ich brodel gerade


Wegen so etwas habe ich im Jugendalter mal 3 Leute zusammengeschlagen, die es auf den Mercedesstern am Auto meines Vaters abgesehen hatten. Würde es heute nicht anders machen. Irgendwie muss man die misslungene Erziehung ja nachholen. 

Das passiert in Städten übrigens wesentlich öfters als auf dem Land.


----------



## Kusanar (2. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> ...oder den Alfa ES 30.



Aaaah, Alfa Romeo SZ.... Hab den genau ein einziges Mal Live gesehen, reinsetzen durfte ich mich leider nicht. 
Aber der Klang, als er dann von dannen zog, hat ein klein wenig entschädigt.

Immer noch mein absoluter Liebling was AR angeht.


----------



## Zoon (2. August 2018)

@ Smart: Den Roadster können die gerne neu auflegen, mit vernünftigen Getriebe und Motor. Wobei der Brabus war schon gut motorisiert nur das Getriebe nervte halt mit Schaltzeiten welche man in Monaten misst  sowie nem ESP was mit der heute verfügbaren Rechenleistung und Sensorik besser arbeitet.

YouTube (Der Bericht ist noch in der prähistorischen Ära ohne FullHD Entstanden und DSF einigermaßen Sportfernsehen war )


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2018)

Ein XJ220 ist auf jeden Fall was besonderes.
Die ganzen M, S, AMG (da meine ich nur sowas wie C63 AMG und nicht SLS) etc, sind für mich jetzt auch nicht besonderes.
Im Prinzip nur die schäferen Versionen von Massenfahrzeugen.
Um mal was anderes besonderes zu nennen, Donkervoort oder Wiesmann.
Aber auch nen Ariel Atom oder natürlich ein DeLorean.


----------



## P2063 (2. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ab wann ist ein Fahrzeug etwas Besonderes; Stückzahl, Preis, Leistung, Fahrzeugabmessungen?



einfach antwort: ja 

aber man muss da auch etwas differenzieren, es gibt ja ganz viele verschiedene Dinge die ein Fahrzeug besonders machen können. Exklusivität, Fahrleistungen, Design, aber für manchen mag es auch schon etwas besonderes sein, überhaupt eins zu haben.

Ich finde ja hauptsächlich Fahrzeuge besonders, die anderen ihrer Generation technisch weit voraus sind/waren. Sowas wie ein Porsche 959 (Fahrwerk und Registeraufladung), 918 Spyder (Hybridtechnologie), Mclaren F1 (erstes CFK Monocoque), Koenigsegg (3d gedruckte variable Turbolader, Carbonfelgen, Drehmomentwandler zur Kopplung von Verbrenner- und E-Motor mit so hoher Leistung), Lamborghini Sesto Elemento (Forged Carbon). Andererseits aber auch solche, die einfach nur den jeweiligen Gipfel automobiler Handwerkskunst darstellen wie Pagani oder einen Mercedes 300SL.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. August 2018)

Ok, für manche fängt besonders wohl etwas später an. Das ist ja schon hochexklusiv.

Auf gewisse Weise ist besonders im Alltäglichen wohl nur die emotionale Bindung des Halters zu seinem Fahrzeug. Da spielt es dann generell keine Rolle, um welches Fahrzeug es sich handelt. Jeder mag sein Auto, sofern es kein aktueller Opel ist.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2018)

Also ich mag Opel, auch den aktuellen insignia GSi. Das Fahrwerk ist unserem Arteon R deutlich überlegen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (2. August 2018)

Ich mag meine Astra K auch🤷*♂️


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (2. August 2018)

Mein Opel Ampera war eigentlich auch ein gutes Auto  Nur die falsche Farbe


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2018)

Die Mittelkonsole hat mir nicht sonderlich gefallen, dafür die Optik des Wagens.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2018)

Sind die aktuellen Opel aussen immer noch so riesig und innen so beengt?
Den Omega  fand ich super, richtig viel Platz.


----------



## janni851 (2. August 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sind die aktuellen Opel aussen immer noch so riesig und innen so beengt?
> Den Omega  fand ich super, richtig viel Platz.



Nein garnicht. Mein Papa hatte früher den J, da traf das zu. Bei den neuen ist es Gott sei dank wieder anders.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. August 2018)

Die aktuellen Opel sind doch echt ok. Die schlimme Zeit haben sie hoffentlich hinter sich gelassen.  Kann mich noch gut an den Vectra 2000 4x4 von Vaddern erinnern. Top Auto. Da bin ich meine erste Runde auf der Nordschleife mit gefahren. Hinten im Kindersitz und noch über die Zufahrt an der T13, wo jemand stand und kassiert hat.  Damals konnte man die ganze Döttinger Höhe wenigstens noch voll durchfahren.


----------



## Zeiss (2. August 2018)

Was meint Ihr, macht es eigentlich Sinn nach dem Abdichten vom Motor einpaar 100km mit einem 0815 Öl zu fahren, bevor das Richtige reinkommt? Dann kann der ganze Dreck, der da noch evtl. drin ist/war rauskommen.

Ich fahre dann auch ohne oder mit wenig Korrosionsschutz im Kühlsystem, fast nur mit reinem Wasser.


----------



## ludscha (3. August 2018)

Als gelernter LM-Mechaniker macht das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, den welche Rückstände sollten sich im Öl absetzen ? Das einzige was sich dem Öl bemischt sind nicht relevante minimale Rückstände von Fett , die zum einsetzen von Dichtringen etc verwendet wird, aber die Viskosität oder Schmiereigenschaften beeinflusst dies nicht.

Sollte der Motor überholt worden sein, also Kolben, Pleuellager oder dgl. neu, dann nach 2000 Km Öl und Filter neu.   

Wenn du dem Motor was gutes tun willst, dann wechsle alle 10.000 Km Öl und Filter.

Denn lange Ölwechselintervalle schaden dem Motor mehr als die Autobauer zugeben wollen, vor allem die dann im Öl enthaltenen Verbrennungsrückstände, Ruß, Diesel,Benzin schädigen vorallem die Steuerkette. 

Für das  Kühlsystem gibt`s extra Reinigungsmittel die ins reine Wasser biegemischt werden und nach ner Stunde oder so wieder ablassen werden kann. Einfach mal googln. 

Mfg


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, macht es eigentlich Sinn nach dem Abdichten vom Motor einpaar 100km mit einem 0815 Öl zu fahren, bevor das Richtige reinkommt? Dann kann der ganze Dreck, der da noch evtl. drin ist/war rauskommen.
> 
> Ich fahre dann auch ohne oder mit wenig Korrosionsschutz im Kühlsystem, fast nur mit reinem Wasser.


Wenn du sauber gearbeitet hast braucht man das nicht.

Ohne Frostschutz würde ich auf keinen Fall fahren, sonst kocht dir das Kühlsystem über. Das geht nur bei alten Autos ohne Kennfeldthermostat.


----------



## Zeiss (3. August 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Sollte der Motor überholt worden sein, also Kolben, Pleuellager oder dgl. neu, dann nach 2000 Km Öl und Filter neu.



Nein, wurde er nicht. Nur alles neuabgedichtet, Ketten neu, Schienen neu, Kettenspanner neu, .... Am KW-Trieb wurde nichts gemacht.



ludscha schrieb:


> Wenn du dem Motor was gutes tun willst, dann wechsle alle 10.000 Km Öl und Filter.



Er kriegt jedes Jahr frisches Öl.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ohne Frostschutz würde ich auf keinen Fall fahren, sonst kocht dir das Kühlsystem über. Das geht nur bei alten Autos ohne Kennfeldthermostat.



Dann wird es bei dem nicht passieren.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. August 2018)

Die ideale Kombination aus Konsole und Auto    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geiler Comic, beim Rest bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2018)

Ein EasterEgg welches über Twitter angekündigt wird wiederspricht jedenfalls der Definition selbigens.


----------



## Offset (7. August 2018)

Kann man Hydrostößel die anfangen zu klappern noch retten oder müssen die raus?

Es gibt ja so Additiv was bei manchen auch ganz gut funktionieren soll.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2018)

Ein Additiv kann kein abgeriebenes Metall wieder draufreiben. Das sind einfach Ölverdicker, die das Öl dicker machen als es dein Motor gut findet. Dann fährt man mit super viel Öldruck und schadet dem Motor mehr, als wenn man es einfach klappern lassen würde.

Zur Werkstatt fahren und es reparieren lassen wäre aber mit Abstand die beste Methode.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. August 2018)

Heute in der Stadt in Düsseldorf einer Aggro-Oma begegnet. Das war echt schlimm, wie die so gefahren ist. Wechselt die Spuren wie verrückt und hupt mich dann sogar an, weil ich für sie keine Vollbremsung mache, um sie in meine Spur ziehen zu lassen, weil auf ihrer Spur jemand abbiegen wollte. Dann zeigt sie mir sogar noch den Finger. 
Hoffentlich hat sie nach dem Tanken niemanden platt gefahren.

Ich hatte schon das leichte Bedürfnis, ihr mit Popohaue etwas Sanftmut einzubläuen.


----------



## taks (14. August 2018)

Mein hinteres Differential verabschiedet sich langsam 
Jemand Tipps für eine für das hintere Differential schonende Fahrweise?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. August 2018)

Fahrradfahren schont es auf jeden fall, ob das bei dir ne Lösung ist, ist fraglich


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. August 2018)

Och man, ich komme einfach nicht auf einen Nenner mit meinen Wünschen & Möglichkeiten.
Ein Oldie wird es jetzt wohl nicht werden weil wir jetzt selbst nach 2 Monaten Suche noch keine Garage gefunden haben die nicht a) nicht abschließbar oder b) überteuert oder c) zu weit weg war...
Dann wird es wohl auf den Wunsch der Freundin hin jetzt nach der neuen Wohnung auch noch ein BMW  Jetzt aber die Qual der Wahl:

Das Budget sind so 25-30.000, Finanzielles Polster für Reparaturen, Steuern Versicherung etc. natürlich nicht mit eingeschlossen.

Interessant wären, bei allen Modellen : M/Performance Paket Automatik & gepflegter Zustand :
E92 335i; Baujahr um die 2009, < 100.000km, N54Motor, eigentlich schon immer ein hübsches Ding. Preislich ca. 20-25.000€
M135i; Baujahr 2013, 60.000km, N55Motor, wohl anfälliger für Werkstattbesuche als der ältere E92, leider wesentlich kleiner & bisschen mehr spielzeugig. Preislich bei ca 20-22.000 mit eben gleichen Ausstattungen
M235i; Baujahr offenbar erst ab 2014, ebenfalls der N55Motor da haben wir noch kein genaues Modell gefunden, aber bei 50.000km ist man preislich dann doch schon bei so 27-30.000€ 

Meiner Freundin am besten gefallen würde natürlich der wesentlich kleinere 1er, der aber natürlich auch preislich doch sehr attraktiv ist für sein Alter. Mir persönlich doch eher der E92, einfach weil ich selber schon öfter einen gefahren bin und die gerade was Fahrspaß angeht von meiner Vermutung her den Vergleich gewinnen würden. Der wäre aber natürlich auch wesentlich älter & es wäre auch nicht ganz so leicht einen zu finden mit so wenig km & der passenden Ausstattung.

Was würde es in euren Augen denn für Gründe für den einen oder für den anderen geben?
Gefahren werden würde er eigentlich eher im Alltag, vor allem Strecken zwischen 20 bis maximal 150km. Spritverbrauch ist nicht nebensächlich aber auch nicht ausschlaggebend. Wichtiger wäre eher Zuverlässigkeit und kein enormer Wertverlust (was wohl ein + des 335ers wäre).

Naja, lasst mal hören


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Mein hinteres Differential verabschiedet sich langsam
> Jemand Tipps für eine für das hintere Differential schonende Fahrweise?


Auf dem Anhänger zur Werkstatt. Das schont es sehr gut.  Ist mit Sicherheit nur das Eingangslager kaputt, was man für ein paar Euro tauschen kann. Das die Verzahnung einen weg hat passiert ansich nur bei leistungsstarken Autos und Rennstreckenbetrieb.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. August 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> E92 335i; Baujahr um die 2009, < 100.000km, N54Motor, eigentlich schon immer ein hübsches Ding. Preislich ca. 20-25.000€



Da auf jeden Fall genau auf die Technik achten. Schlecht gepflegte Fahrzeuge neigen zu Fehlern. Und ab 2009 kaufen.



kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> M135i; Baujahr 2013, 60.000km, N55Motor, wohl anfälliger für  Werkstattbesuche als der ältere E92, leider wesentlich kleiner &  bisschen mehr spielzeugig. Preislich bei ca 20-22.000 mit eben gleichen  Ausstattungen
> M235i; Baujahr offenbar erst ab 2014, ebenfalls der N55Motor da haben  wir noch kein genaues Modell gefunden, aber bei 50.000km ist man  preislich dann doch schon bei so 27-30.000€



Würde den N55 überspringen und wenn, dann direkt zum B58 greifen (Mx40i). Die fallen auch schon unter die 30t€.



kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Was würde es in euren Augen denn für Gründe für den einen oder für den anderen geben?
> Gefahren werden würde er eigentlich eher im Alltag, vor allem Strecken  zwischen 20 bis maximal 150km. Spritverbrauch ist nicht nebensächlich  aber auch nicht ausschlaggebend. Wichtiger wäre eher Zuverlässigkeit und  kein enormer Wertverlust (was wohl ein + des 335ers wäre).



Beim Wertverlust geht der Punkt auf jeden Fall an den 335i (aber nur N54). Die halten seit ca. 4 Jahren konstant ihren Wert bzw. haben als N54 mit DKG vor 2 Jahren nochmal im Preis angezogen.
Dazu die bessere Qualität im Vergleich zum Fxx 1er/2er, wo gerade an den Materialien schon teilweise recht stark gespart wurde.
Vorteil für den 1er/2er ist die etwas neuere Technik und soweit ich weiß sind die günstiger in der Versicherung.


----------



## Zeiss (16. August 2018)

Sodelle, ich kann morgen meine Köpfe holen, uhuhu. Der Spaß kostet mich 475€ mit alles für beide Köpfe, abdrücken, planen, VSD tauschen (24 Stück), Ventile und Ventilsitze nachfräsen und und und, also das volle Programm.


----------



## Klutten (17. August 2018)

Das ist ja mehr als ein Schnäppchen! Alleine Ventilschaftdichtungen an einem 550i kosten unter Feunden schon gut 1400€ und bei BMW gerne das dreifache.


----------



## Zeiss (17. August 2018)

Finde ich auch. Das Material hat er von mir bekommen, war im Dichtungssatz alles dabei.


----------



## Klutten (17. August 2018)

Wenn du mal einen Motorspezialisten für BMW 8-12 Zylinder aus Bielefeld benötigst, dann melde dich. Ich habe da einen mega netten Kontakt, mit großartigem Fachwissen.


----------



## Zeiss (17. August 2018)

Naja, in Bielefeld bringt er mir nicht viel...

Gerade die Köpfe abgeholt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön sehen sie aus


----------



## HordyH (19. August 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, in Bielefeld bringt er mir nicht viel...
> 
> Gerade die Köpfe abgeholt:
> 
> ...



Herrlich, ich liebe neue / wie neu aussehende Motorenteile


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2018)

Kleines Update. 

Brief von der Polizei wegen meiner Stilllegung kam bisher keiner. Die Weiterfahrt ist aber weiterhin untersagt, eingetragen ist mittlerweile alles. Musste die hinteren Reifen erneuern, da der Tragindex nicht gereicht hat. Die Woche gehen die Unterlagen nach Marburg und dann sollte meiner wieder Inbetriebnahme nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Bis dahin muss der Subaru halt gefahren werden, der muss dieses Jahr fast soviele Kilometer hinter sich bringen wie die letzten 3 Jahre zusammen. 

Bald ist die Saison vorbei, dann stehen wieder einige Umbauden an. Hab es ja die letzten zwei Jahre ruhig gehalten, diesen Winter ist dann deutlich mehr geplant.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. August 2018)

Haha, ist jetzt die 4. Woche mit unseren Azubinen in der Werkstatt.  Ist manchmal schon echt witzig, was es da für Hürden gibt.  Im Moment habe ich zum Glück grade unseren Diagnose-Power-Azubi. Den kann man auch mal länger als 10 Sekunden alleine lassen, ohne das die Kiste direkt brennend auf dem Dach liegt. Ich habs so im Gefühl das er wieder Jahrgansbester oder sogar top 10 in NRW macht.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. August 2018)

Was müsst ihr sonst für Azubis haben...

Für mich wäre es selbstverständlich, einen Azubi auch mal allein was machen zu lassen, bzw so handhabe ich es mit mir selber auch.

Schließlich will ich ja auch nicht 8 stunden am Tag nen Aufpasser neben mir haben...


----------



## Riverna (20. August 2018)

Unsere Azubis kann man alle alleine Arbeiten lassen. Aber wir haben sicherlich nur an unserem sehr niedrigen Anspruch...


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2018)

Liegt das nicht am Meister?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. August 2018)

Nicht immer.  Bei manchen lehrlingen kann man den krempel 10x erklären und sie raffen es nicht bzw. sehen die arbeit nicht oder wollen es nicht.
Da ist man dann machtlos...


----------



## Verminaard (25. August 2018)

Ist doch nicht nur bei Lehrlingen so.

[gelöscht}
Ich leg mich wieder hin. Was fuer ein Satzbau.

Gute Nacht oder so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2018)

Stimmt, bei einigen Top-Managern ist das auch so, da verstopft aber das Geld nur die Synapsen


----------



## Zeiss (26. August 2018)

Ich habe etwas weitergemacht, diesmal war das Getriebe dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre auch fertig geworden, wenn ich beim Rausschlagen des Simmerrings am Eingang nicht den Ring mit rausgehauen hätte, der da verbaut war, natürlich schön verbogen..... Das Blöde war, weder im BMW Teilekatalog noch im allgemeinen ZF Katalog war dieser Ring zu sehen. Auch in Youtube Videos war das Ding zu sehen. Nach ewigem Suchen und telefonieren, habe ich es dann gefunden, kostet 22€.....

So sieht das blöde Ding aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es schon "flach gedengelt"...


----------



## Klutten (31. August 2018)

Ich freue mich beim M2 schon auf die Bremse. Oben auf dem Bild ist der normale Sattel der VA-Bremse, unten der Sattel der Performance-Bremse. Auf dem Bild ist zwar ein Sattel des M5 zu sehen, der vom M2 hat aber nahezu identische Abmaße. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig. Gepaart ist das Ganze dann mit 400x36mm Scheiben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2018)

Bleiben dann bei Euch auf dem Bremsenprüfstand die Rollen stehen?


----------



## Klutten (31. August 2018)

Eventuell muss da eine verstärkte Version verbaut werden oder man nimmt den Lkw-Prüfstand, der kann bis 3.000 daN 

Hinten ist das Zeug glaube ich auch nicht viel kleiner.


----------



## Zeiss (31. August 2018)

Sattel ist bestimmt ein Brembo oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bleiben dann bei Euch auf dem Bremsenprüfstand die Rollen stehen?


Mit einem schweren SUV, wo man grade auf der Probefahrt die Reifen angewärmt hat, geht das sogar.  Wir haben nen 8kN Prüfstand und das kommt schonmal vor das der piept und abbricht, weil der Zeiger am Anschlag war.  Geht aber halt wirklich nur mit einem schweren SUV(am besten V8 oder mehr) mit frischen, breiten, warmen Reifen, an der Vorderachse mit Feststellbremse gezogen und man muss richtig grade drinstehen.


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. August 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit einem schweren SUV, wo man grade auf der Probefahrt die Reifen angewärmt hat, geht das sogar.  Wir haben nen 8kN Prüfstand und das kommt schonmal vor das der piept und abbricht, weil der Zeiger am Anschlag war.  Geht aber halt wirklich nur mit einem schweren SUV(am besten V8 oder mehr) mit frischen, breiten, warmen Reifen, an der Vorderachse mit Feststellbremse gezogen und man muss richtig grade drinstehen.


Mit Reifen anwärmen meinst du mit 170 im Autobahnkreuz im Kreis fahren?


----------



## Klutten (31. August 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sattel ist bestimmt ein Brembo oder?



Jupp. Wenn ich das auf einem Bild richtig gesehen habe, dann kommen auch die Bremsscheiben von Brembo und nicht von BMW. Da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Auch wenn das Ding bei mir nie eine Rennstrecke sehen wird, so ist zumindest die Performance-Bremsanlage nachweislich Track-tauglich und nicht so ein Debakel wie beim Audi RS3 oder TTRS. Was Audi da seit Jahren mit der permanent nicht (ordentlich) funktionierenden Bremse rumdoktort ...ohne Worte. Bei den Preisen geht dann auch die Marge am Auto weit in den Keller. Mein Kumpel hat in 2,5 Jahren jetzt in seinem RS3 glaube ich die dritte komplette Bremse (1x inkl. Sättel) und bis zu ~5x Beläge vorne drin - und das bei reiner Straßennutzung und ohne die Bremse zu quälen. Spätestens alle 5.000km macht das Ding wieder Geräusche oder schlackert von einem Tag auf den anderen wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Das ist echt traurig. Glücklicherweise hat er eine erweiterte Garantie bis 5 Jahre.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben nen 8kN Prüfstand und das kommt  schonmal vor das der piept und abbricht, weil der Zeiger am Anschlag  war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du verwechselst da was. Lkw-Prüfstände gehen bis 30 kN und die meisten Pkw-Prüfstände bis 6kN oder 8kN - was dann 600-800 daN entspricht. Solche Rollen zum Stillstand zu bringen geht durchaus. Bei einem Lkw-Prüfstand klappt das nicht mal mit einem voll beladenen 40-Tonner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2018)

Den LKW Prüfstand bekommt man selbstverständlich nicht zum anhalten.  ...da kann man mit vielen Autos nicht mal drauffahren. Den können die Kollegen von LKW ganz für sich alleine beanspruchen.


----------



## kloanabua (31. August 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was. Lkw-Prüfstände gehen bis 30 kN und die meisten Pkw-Prüfstände bis 6kN oder 8kN - was dann 600-800 daN entspricht. Solche Rollen zum Stillstand zu bringen geht durchaus. Bei einem Lkw-Prüfstand klappt das nicht mal mit einem voll beladenen 40-Tonner.



Doch das funktioniert, 
Haben einen 30KN Maha Prüfstand in der Arbeit. 
Aber bevor der Prüfstand anhält reißen die Rollen richtige Riefen in die Reifen. [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (31. August 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jupp. Wenn ich das auf einem Bild richtig gesehen habe, dann kommen auch die Bremsscheiben von Brembo und nicht von BMW. Da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher.



Könntest Du die Brembo-Nummern in Erfahrung bringen? Das wäre mega cool.


----------



## Klutten (31. August 2018)

Ich kann mal schauen, aber es gibt glaube ich noch nicht alle Sachen im ETK.


EDIT:
Das ist die Teilenummer für die komplette Bremse als Nachrüstung. Wird im ETK aber noch nicht geführt.

34112462268

Preislich wohl irgendwo zwischen 4-5.000€


----------



## Zeiss (31. August 2018)

Die BMW Nummer bringt mir nichts, ich brauche die von Brembo.


----------



## taks (6. September 2018)

Hey, zusammen
Ich bin mich wegen einem neuen Auto am umschauen.
Geplant ist ein Subaru Impreza als 2.0l Benziner und CVT. Entweder 4. oder 5. Generation.
Neuwagen der 4. Generation werden einem momentan fast nachgeworfen (-8000€) aber ich finde irgendwie nicht viel zu Mängeln und Langlebigkeit.
Kann mir einer von euch da vllt. weiter helfen?


----------



## worco (6. September 2018)

Ich hab heute mein nächstes Auto bestellt, kommt Anfang November und war eine absolute Vernunftseintscheidung.
Passat 4MO mit dem 240PS TDI. Keine r-line, dafür Standheizung, sonst alle Assistenten, panorama Dach usw. 
Wollte fuer den Winter eigentlich Golf R oder Gtiund nochmal nen bisschen mehr Spass haben, nachdem ich aber in den letzten 7 Tagen 3000km gefahren bin habe ich mich wieder an die guten Sitze, AB Stabilität usw. Erinnert und doch zum Passat gegriffen.  Schade einerseits, vllt kommt der R nochmal Wann anders, aber freu mich trotzdem erstmal auf den Passat


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2018)

Also kein PA? Wundert mich dass man die überhaupt noch neu bestellen kann.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2018)

Die PA wurde für den Passat u.a. aufgrund des neuen MIB nach hinten versetzt, wo es wohl ein paar Verzögerungen gab bzw. man direkt den vollen Funktionsumfang reinbringen möchte.
Ansonsten ist der PA aber schon so ziemlich fertig (war ja mal für Herbst diesen Jahres geplant).

@worco, dann viel Spaß mit dem B8  Wusste gar nicht, dass der BiTDi schon wieder bestellbar ist. Der Arteon kam nicht in Frage ?
Bin mit meinem B8 GTE Variant übrigens auch noch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2018)

Von den PA Verzögerungen hab ich mehr mitbekommen als mir lieb ist, aber dass man tatsächlich noch "neue alte" bestellen kann dachte ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. September 2018)

Wundert mich auch.

Frage wäre, was ist PA? Die Abkürzung scheint an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von den PA Verzögerungen hab ich mehr mitbekommen als mir lieb ist, aber dass man tatsächlich noch "neue alte" bestellen kann dachte ich trotzdem nicht.




Wie gesagt, dauert halt noch etwas bis der B8 PA bestellbar ist.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Frage wäre, was ist PA? Die Abkürzung scheint an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein.



*P*rodukt*A*ufwertung.
Quasi Alternativbegriff für Facelift, LCI, Mopf, etc.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. September 2018)

Achso, wird bei mir im Dunstkreis eher GP oder eben Facelift genannt, danke.


----------



## worco (7. September 2018)

@Olstyle @King
PA bekommt das 2+oder? An dem war ich das letzte Jahr dran, aktuell schon viel 3er und Langsam HCPs.  Wollte natürlich gerne nen PA(hoffe auf bessere FAS, obwohl der aktuelle da schon echt gut war) , aber war halt noch nicht... 
Es gab noch MJ18 im Pool, afaik hat der BiTu noch keine WLTP Zertifizierung. Im Fruehjahr dann PA oder Grand California, wenn ich darf :p


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2018)

MIB mach ich nichts dran, aber wenn dessen Integration genau so gut durchdacht ist wie der Rest der Komfort-Busse dann Gute Nacht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQdlCQmzUAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2018)

so neulich in den Google-News gesehen, coole sache.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. September 2018)

Ich frage mich, wie sie die Reifen montiert haben und wie das mit dem Antriebsstrang aussieht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. September 2018)

Stellen sich nur die fragen: 
Wie lange baut man an sowas?
Wie schnell wird es?
Und ab welcher geschwindigkeit fängt es an sich aufzulösen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2018)

Der faährt nur 20km/h, udn löst sich dabei natürlich nicht auf.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. September 2018)

Fast 13.500 Arbeitsstunden. Dazu mehr als eine Tonne an Legosteinen bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 1,5 Tonnen. Der wird nicht viel billiger als ein normaler Chiron sein. 
Die 5 PS sind natürlich etwas mager.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. September 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie sie die Reifen montiert haben und wie das mit dem Antriebsstrang aussieht.


Da sind ne Menge "echter" Autoteile drin. Bei Lego gibt es ja keine Sachen, wo man Räder dran montieren kann. Der ganze Radträger/Lager/Bremse/Fahrwerk wird wohl aus echten Teilen bestehen. Genauso werden die im Antriebsstrang auch ne Menge Metall und vorallem Kugellager verwendet haben. Lego "Lager" haben ja so ziemlich den bescheidensten Wirkungsgrad ever. 

YouTube
Hier kann man sehen das die ein Metall Fahrgestell haben, wo die Lego Karosse oben draufgebaut wird.


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2018)

Hatte VW nicht angekündigt die Modelle zwecks Einsparung zu "entfeinern"? 
Unsere VW Ära geht morgen zumindest soweit zu Ende als das ich unseren Passat B7 abmelde. VW bekommt derzeit nicht aus dem Quark wegen des Vergleichs. Am 17.9 treten wir die Heimreise aus Göteborg im neuen Volvo V60 an. Mein Seat wird noch 2 Jahre bleiben, mal sehen was dann kommt. Irgendwas in Richtung Hybrid. Definitiv nichts mehr aus dem VW Konzern.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (9. September 2018)

Uhh, ein V60 

Mach mal bitte unbedingt Bilder und berichte. Finde das Auto ebenfalls sehr interessant!

Welche Motor/Getriebekombi hast du gewählt?


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2018)

D4 Diesel mit der 8-Gang Automatik. Leider kann man den T8 Twinengine noch nicht bestellen, wäre eigentlich unsere Wunschmotorisierung. Ist nur 2 Jahre geleast, mal abwarten was es mit den ganzen Fahrverboten gibt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (9. September 2018)

Okay,
das ist der mit 190PS richtig?

Ja gut, ich bin bei sowas immer optimistisch. Das Ende des Diesels sehe ich in weiter Ferne noch nicht.
Wobei mich beim T8 der kombinierte Verbrauch interessieren würde, ob man damit auf Level eines Diesels fahren kann.


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2018)

Kennt sich jemand aus und weiß ob dieser Datentarif für Audi Connect passt und ob da dann eine normal große sim Karte dabei ist?

Ihr Mobilfunktarif - Jetzt Angebot online bestellen auf VERIVOX


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (9. September 2018)

Zur Simkarte: Normal hast du ein Tray was für die verschiedenen größen Vorgestanzt ist.

Ob der Tarif passt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. September 2018)

riedochs schrieb:


> D4 Diesel mit der 8-Gang Automatik. Leider kann man den T8 Twinengine noch nicht bestellen, wäre eigentlich unsere Wunschmotorisierung.


Eiene benziner gewollt und einen diesel genommen?  Die sind doch für völlig unterschiedliche fahr-profile. Ich hätte ja verstanden wenn es ein benziner (ohne hybrid) geworden wäre, aber so...


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Eiene benziner gewollt und einen diesel genommen?  Die sind doch für völlig unterschiedliche fahr-profile. Ich hätte ja verstanden wenn es ein benziner (ohne hybrid) geworden wäre, aber so...



Ein reiner Benziner ist derzeit bei 35tkm / Jahr noch uninteressant. Der TwinEngine ist ein Hybrid und wäre zumindest eine Option gewesen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. September 2018)

Der hybrid würde dir aber auch nur etwas bringen, wenn du alle 50km laden kannst und halt möglichst den einsatz des benzin-motors vermeidest. Sobald der läuft wird der verbrauch schon ordentlich hoch gehen.


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2018)

Wenn man das Teil nur jeden Tag bis zum Supermarkt und zurück fährt, dann lässt sich sicher was einsparen und man erreicht die Werte aus dem Prospekt. Aber wer kauft sich deswegen so ein Auto?!  Der reale Verbrauch ist wohl eher zweistellig und kann mit einem Diesel kaum mithalten: Testbericht: Volvo XC60 T8 - die Krux mit den Plug-in-Hybriden


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2018)

Grade eben fährt eine einfach über Rot und regt sich extrem auf das sie wegen mir bremsen muss und ich nicht an die Seite springe. Und das war nicht so knapp über Rot, sondern bestimmt 20 Sekunden. Meine Ampel war schon ca. 10 Sekunden auf grün. Da wünsche ich mir immer sofort eine Dachluke mit Drehkranz und MG42.  ...oder man müsste mit einem Auto unterwegs sein, wo ein kleiner Rempler nicht so weh tut...


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn man das Teil nur jeden Tag bis zum Supermarkt und zurück fährt, dann lässt sich sicher was einsparen und man erreicht die Werte aus dem Prospekt. Aber wer kauft sich deswegen so ein Auto?!  [/URL]


"So ein Auto" wird, wie jedes andere auch, in der Regel zum Pendeln zur Arbeit genutzt was wiederum in der Regel eine Strecke <50km ist.


----------



## keinnick (10. September 2018)

Naja, der Mitstreiter hier sprach von 35.000km im Jahr. Das ist dann eher "Langstreckenpendeln", also 150km täglich, bei 230 Arbeitstagen im Jahr. Bei kürzeren Strecken hast Du natürlich Recht. Da sind die hybriden tatsächlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. September 2018)

Kommt halt auf den Hybrid an.
Mein GTE ist z.B. auch bei reiner Benzinerfahrt etwas sparsamer bis deutlich sparsamer (je nach Strecke) als der normale 1.4er TSI.
Wo der Hybrid sich halt erst wirklich rechnet, ist auf kürzeren Strecken, wo ein reiner Verbrenner aufgrund vom Kaltstart immer sehr viel verbraucht.
In bergigen Regionen wird der Hybrid auch gut im Vorteil sein.

Edit:

Und am Wochenende noch mit dem Einbau der Recaro Pole Position fertig geworden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (11. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...oder man müsste mit einem Auto unterwegs sein, wo ein kleiner Rempler nicht so weh tut...



YouTube

Das ideale KfZ für den Stadtverkehr


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. September 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Das ideale KfZ für den Stadtverkehr


Ja, sowas wäre schonmal nicht übel für den Anfang.


----------



## fatlace (11. September 2018)

Bei mir gabs erstmal ein Satz neue Felgen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2018)

Da ist ne Feder gebrochen


----------



## fatlace (11. September 2018)

Ne die ist noch ganz
und die Vorspannfeder is auch noch ganz und drin


----------



## Lockeye (12. September 2018)

Die Lugnuts schauen hübsch aus, sind die von Kics?


----------



## fatlace (12. September 2018)

Ne von Foliatec


----------



## Lockeye (12. September 2018)

eieiei^^

Gut schaut[FONT=&quot]'[/FONT]s trotzdem aus.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. September 2018)

Kurze Frage.

Hab nen Diesel Baujahr 05/06. Hab vorhin getankt und net aufgepasst und 4 Liter Benzin auf 25 Liter Diesel getankt.

Hab in der Werkstatt angerufen und die meinten die würden sich darüber keinen Kopf machen da der Anteil sich noch in Grenzen hält. Ich solle lediglich nochmal nachtanken wenn der Tank zu 3/4 voll ist.

Eure Meinungen?


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2018)

Hast halt ein bisschen "Winter-Diesel" gemischt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. September 2018)

Weil ein Bekannter meinte ich solle das sofort auspumpen sonst könn ich den gesamten Motor austauschen. Mache mir deswegen etwas Sorgen. Sein Vater ist KFZ Meister weshalb er der Meinung ist ich solle das so machen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

Kommt auf den Motor an.
Einige Motoren haben damit keine Probleme, andere haben deutlich Probleme damit.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. September 2018)

Auto ist ein Mitsubishi Colt 1.5 DI-D. Bin ca 9km damit von der Tanke nach Hause gefahren. Auto hat bis dato keine Zicken gemacht


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Kurze Frage.
> 
> Hab nen Diesel Baujahr 05/06. Hab vorhin getankt und net aufgepasst und 4 Liter Benzin auf 25 Liter Diesel getankt.
> 
> ...



Tank sofort halb leer fahren, dann nochmal voll tanken und dann den Tank bis auf Reserve leer fahren. Dann wieder voll machen.
...oder halt ablassen.

Wenn du den erst zu lange stehen lässt, dann trennt sich der Diesel wieder vom Benzin und die Kiste geht nicht mehr an, wenn er fast reines Benzin ansaugt. Am Motor sollte bei der geringen Mischmenge nichts passieren. Wenn du das mit dem Fahren machst, auf jeden Fall den Ölstand hinterher kontrollieren. Wenn das Öl über max ist, einfach grade noch nen Ölwechsel machen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Tank sofort halb leer fahren, dann nochmal voll tanken und dann den Tank bis auf Reserve leer fahren. Dann wieder voll machen.
> ...oder halt ablassen.
> 
> Wenn du den erst zu lange stehen lässt, dann trennt sich der Diesel wieder vom Benzin und die Kiste geht nicht mehr an, wenn er fast reines Benzin ansaugt. Am Motor sollte bei der geringen Mischmenge nichts passieren. Wenn du das mit dem Fahren machst, auf jeden Fall den Ölstand hinterher kontrollieren. Wenn das Öl über max ist, einfach grade noch nen Ölwechsel machen.



Was heißt lange stehen lassen? Auto steht seit knapp 4 Stunden in der Einfahrt. getankt wurde so um 14:00. Warum sollte das Öl über Max sein?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2018)

Ca. 1-2 Tage ist lange. Dann haben sich die beiden Sorten wieder getrennt. Das Öl wird leicht verdünnt, wenn du in einem Diesel mit Benzin fährst. Das Benzin ist nicht auf Selbstzündung ausgelegt und verbrennt deswegen nicht vollständig. Es wird dann durch das Öl an den Zylinderwänden aufgenommen und gelangt somit in den Ölkreislauf.
Ölverdünnung ist etwas ganz normales, was im normalen Betrieb immer passiert. Wenn man jetzt allerdings den falschen Sprit auf dem Motor fährt, erhöht sich die Ölverdünnung.

Das gleiche passiert auch wenn man Diesel auf einen Benziner kippt.

Ich hab bestimmt schon 60-70 Falschbetankungen repariert und du wirst nicht glauben, was Leute alles auf ihr Auto tanken.  Lösungsmittel, 2Taktöl, Wasser, Frittenfett, geklauter Sprit der doch etwas ganz anderes war, AdBlue, Grillanzünder u.v.m. ... ist immer wieder nen Lacher dabei.  So Benzin-Diesel-Diesel-Benzin ist quasi standard bei Leihwagen. Egal wieviele Schilder da auf dem Tankdeckel sind, die werden grunsätzlich falsch getankt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ca. 1-2 Tage ist lange. Dann haben sich die beiden Sorten wieder getrennt. Das Öl wird leicht verdünnt, wenn du in einem Diesel mit Benzin fährst. Das Benzin ist nicht auf Selbstzündung ausgelegt und verbrennt deswegen nicht vollständig. Es wird dann durch das Öl an den Zylinderwänden aufgenommen und gelangt somit in den Ölkreislauf.
> Ölverdünnung ist etwas ganz normales, was im normalen Betrieb immer passiert. Wenn man jetzt allerdings den falschen Sprit auf dem Motor fährt, erhöht sich die Ölverdünnung.
> 
> Das gleiche passiert auch wenn man Diesel auf einen Benziner kippt.



Hey, bin jetzt mal ne Stunde unterwegs gewesen und Tank war dann nur noch 3/4 voll(hab allerdings auch net ganz voll gemacht) hab grad nochmal 7 Liter nach getankt und werde morgen das selbe machen. Auto läuft bisher ohne murren. Hab beim Tanken jetz mega angst gehabt und hab 3 mal geschaut ob ich auch den Schwarzen Stutzen mit DIESEL im Auto stecken hab... 

Jede Reparatur an dem Wagen wäre schon ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden weshalb ich froh bin dass das anscheinend keine Probleme macht


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. September 2018)

Wenn man das schön verdünnt rausfährt, sollte das bei so einer kleinen Menge keinen Schaden verursachen.


----------



## taks (14. September 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hey, bin jetzt mal ne Stunde unterwegs gewesen und Tank war dann nur noch 3/4 voll(hab allerdings auch net ganz voll gemacht) hab grad nochmal 7 Liter nach getankt und werde morgen das selbe machen. Auto läuft bisher ohne murren. Hab beim Tanken jetz mega angst gehabt und hab 3 mal geschaut ob ich auch den Schwarzen Stutzen mit DIESEL im Auto stecken hab...
> 
> Jede Reparatur an dem Wagen wäre schon ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden weshalb ich froh bin dass das anscheinend keine Probleme macht



Falschbetankung ade: der sichere und schnelle Tankdeckel. Nie wieder falsch tanken! Tanken ohne schmutzige Finger!


----------



## Pommesbunker (14. September 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Falschbetankung ade: der sichere und schnelle Tankdeckel. Nie wieder falsch tanken! Tanken ohne schmutzige Finger!


Ist doch auch nix groß anderes als die sowieso unterschiedlich großen Tankstutzen?


----------



## taks (14. September 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ist doch auch nix groß anderes als die sowieso unterschiedlich großen Tankstutzen?



In die älteren Diesel passen eben auch die Benzinstutzen rein (war z.B. bei meinem ~2006 Skoda Octavia so). Und mit dem Ding bringt man dann eben die Benzinstutzen nicht mehr rein ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2018)

Falschbetankungsschutz hat z.B. eine S-Klasse serienmäßig. Probleme bekommt man da wenn man z.B. aus einem Kanister nachfüllen will, weil man liegen geblieben ist. Dann muss man mit irgendwas die Verriegelung überlisten, damit man den Kanister reinbekommt.


----------



## Zeiss (14. September 2018)

Seit gestern läuft der Zusammenbau, der erste Kopf ist drauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. September 2018)

Stattliche Altbatteriesammlung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. September 2018)

Psst, das wir die Batterie für den Hybridanteil seines V12


----------



## Zeiss (14. September 2018)

Nene, lass mal


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2018)

Da bald die Winterzeit anfängt und mich meine originalen 16" Felgen ziemlich genervt haben, hab ich mir für den nächsten Winter originale Lexus 18" Alufelgen gekauft. Reifen hab ich mir wieder Nokian geholt, diesmal aber die 4D. Werde die Felgen aber vorher nochmal aufbereiten lassen, sehen nicht mehr so schick aus. Eventuell bekommen sie auch eine andere Farbe, da ich mich mit Chrom noch nicht so ganz anfreunden kann. Aber sie bekommen auf jedenfall an der VA 15mm und an der HA20mm Spurplatten so wie bei den Sommerfelgen auch. Desweiteren wird der Lexus wohl demnächst auch foliert. Welche Farbe steht noch nicht so ganz fest, eigentlich wollte ich das Skoda Ocativa RS Grau haben, aber ein Kumpel meinte es würde gar nicht zum Auto passen und hat mich darum etwas verunsichert. Werde mich also da nochmal dran setzen und schauen was es wird, soll auf jedenfall nichts ausgefallenes werden.

Beim Subaru steht auch eigentlich schon fest was über den Winter passieren wird, da lass ich es dieses Jahr aber vermutlich etwas ruhiger angehen. Geplant ist: 

Fahrwerkslager ersetzen durch PU-Polyurethan von Powerflex 
Alle Querlenker, Zugstreben, Achsteile in Schwarz Pulverbeschichten lassen 
Lenkrad ohne Airbag 
Käfig (verschraubt und geschweißt)
Den Innenraum weiter mit Bride Stoff beziehen (Rückbank und Türpappen), damit es zu den Sitzen und dem Schaltsack passt.

Ok ich merke... so wirklich ruhig ist das dann doch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2018)

Nach meinem (in die Richtung nicht besonders ausgeprägten) Wissensstand ist Airbag entfernen doch auf keinen Fall eintragungsfähig. Oder darf man das mit 4-Punkt Gurten "ausgleichen"?


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2018)

Hab gehört es soll gehen und falls doch nicht, ist mir das auch egal. Der Rest ist eingetragen, dann ist das Lenkrad eben das einzige wo es nicht so ist. Gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## Klutten (16. September 2018)

Es gibt zwar keine Airbag-Pflicht, aber eine Austragung ist trotzdem nicht ohne Weiteres möglich. Grob umrissen darf man das Sicherheitsniveau eines Fahrzeugs nicht verschlechtern. Da Airbags bei modernen Fahrzeugen schon zur Typgenehmigung des Gesamtfahrzeugs beitragen, kann man diese nachträglich auch nicht mehr entfernen. Eine Ausnahme davon wäre eine Bestätigung des Herstellers, die man aber sowieso nicht bekommt. Möglich ist eine Austragung nur bei solchen Fahrzeugen, wo der Airbag damals noch Sonderausstattung war und das Fahrzeug somit seine Zulassung auch ohne den Luftsack bekommen hat. 

Die restliche Innenraumkonstruktion ist aber eh nicht legal eintragungsfähig. Bride-Sitze mit Mehrpunktgurten (sicher ohne Zulassung,oder?) + Käfig + Rücksitzbank passt nicht zusammen. Aber irgendwo wird sich jemand finden lassen, der das für ein utopisches Geld legalisiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2018)

Klutten, kurz gesagt, es geht nru bei Fahrzeugen, die ab Werk auch ohne Airbag kamen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. September 2018)

Abnahmen nach §21 sind jetzt ja endlich entmonopolisiert


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die restliche Innenraumkonstruktion ist aber eh nicht legal eintragungsfähig. Bride-Sitze mit Mehrpunktgurten (sicher ohne Zulassung,oder?) + Käfig + Rücksitzbank passt nicht zusammen. Aber irgendwo wird sich jemand finden lassen, der das für ein utopisches Geld legalisiert.



Sitze und Gurte haben eine Zulassung. Die Gurte haben eine FIA Zulassung und lassen sich recht einfach eintragen. Käfig ist halt einer wo die Rückbank drin bleiben kann, diese muss aber ausgetragen werden da die original Gurthalter entfernt werden müssen um die Mehrpunktgurte ordentlich zu befestigen. Ausserdem verlaufen diese eh über die Rückbank so das niemand mehr dort sitzen kann. Ob ich das am Ende dann eingetragen bekomme oder wie du schon sagst es auf dem teuren weg machen muss werde ich dann sehen.


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Abnahmen nach §21 sind jetzt ja endlich entmonopolisiert



Was war §21 nochmal?


----------



## Kuhprah (16. September 2018)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen dass es durchaus legal ist. Allerdings ist der Aufwand etwas höher und es kostet halt auch ein paar Scheine. Ich habe damals an meinem SEAT LEon 1M von 2001 vollkommen legal das verbaute Rückhaltesystem entfernt (2 x Frontairbag, 2 x Seitenairbag, Gurtstraffer vorne, inkl. Bestätigung von SEAT) und durch eine geschweisste Zelle samst Vollschalen und 4 bzw. 6 Punktgurte ersetzt. Versicherungstechnisch wurde ebenfalls auch ein HANS empfohlen, bzw. bei Nichtbenutzung wurden Verletzungen die aus der Nichtbenutzung resultieren von den Versicherungsleistungen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Klutten (16. September 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sitze und Gurte haben eine Zulassung. Die Gurte haben eine FIA Zulassung und lassen sich recht einfach eintragen.


Gibt es bei euch tatsächlich wen, der Teile mit Motorsportzulassung einträgt? Über Festigkeiten braucht man sich da ja nicht unterhalten, aber wenn keine Teilezulassung (national oder EG) vorliegt, dann ist eigentlich gar nichts bei Sitzen und Co. eintragbar. 



Riverna schrieb:


> Käfig ist halt einer wo die Rückbank drin bleiben kann, diese muss aber ausgetragen werden da die original Gurthalter entfernt werden müssen um die Mehrpunktgurte ordentlich zu befestigen.


Warum entfernst du die Rücksitzbank eigentlich nicht vollständig? Dann hast du Platz für deinen Käfig und kannst alles schön eben mit Stoff beziehen.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Abnahmen nach §21 sind jetzt ja endlich entmonopolisiert


Die Entscheidung dazu fällt erst am ~17.11.2018. Ich habe die ersten Lehrgänge für "Technische Änderungen und Wiederzulassung" auf jeden Fall schon gebucht, damit ich zu den ersten Prüfern bei uns gehöre. ...habs eilig 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was war §21 nochmal?


Die Einzelbegutachtung der TÜVs im Westen und der Dekra im Osten.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2018)

Weil ich ein Auto ohne Rückbank nicht schön finde. Das sieht dann immer so nach Bastelbude aus wenn dort Kabel und Co sichtbar rumliegen. Deswegen habe ich längere Zeit gesucht bis ich einen Käfig gefunden habe, der es erlaubt das die Rückbank drin bleibt.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. September 2018)

Hast du keine Angst ohne Airbag zu fahren?


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Die Einzelbegutachtung der TÜVs im Westen und der Dekra im Osten.



Fallen da auch die Abnahmen der Bremsanlagen und sowas drunter?

Heißt es, dass ich dann zu Dekra und Konsorten fahren kann?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2018)

wenn es gekoippt wird, ja.


----------



## Klutten (16. September 2018)

Details kenne ich noch nicht, da das Ganze wie gesagt noch nicht durch den Bundestag ist. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass man die Technischen Dienste und deren regionale Begutachter der Technischen Prüfstelle und deren amtlich anerkannten Sachverständigen irgendwie gleichstellt. Das wäre nachvollziehbar, weil ich z.B. auch jetzt schon jegliche technische Änderung an einem Neufahrzeug ohne Erstzulassung eintragen dürfte - nach Zulassung aber nicht mehr. 

Überall zur Dekra wirst du daher nicht fahren können, aber ein kurzes Telefonat klärt sicher, wo du einen regionalen Begutachter in deinem Bereich findest. Wir haben hier bei uns nur zwei aktive Begutachter und die Chefetage (von ~100 Prüfern), die aber nicht am Tagesgeschäft teilnimmt. Nach der Neuordnung werden es aber sicher ein paar mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. September 2018)

Hehe, dann komme ich zu dir rüber, wnen ich was habe 
Hab da noch ne bremsanlage aus nem W124, die dann auf nem W201 eingetragen werden muss


----------



## Klutten (16. September 2018)

Erstmal muss das Ganze rechtlich in trockenen Tüchern sein. Ich glaube der Politik in diesem Land gar nichts mehr, was nicht schwarz auf weiß zu Papier gebracht wurde.


----------



## Riverna (16. September 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hast du keine Angst ohne Airbag zu fahren?



Warum sollte ich?


----------



## Zeiss (16. September 2018)

Kennt sich einer mit Luftmassenmesser aus? Ich meine die physikalische Geschichten, speziell die Positionierung im Messrohr.


----------



## moe (16. September 2018)

@Klutten: Wo du's gerade von Rennsportteilen im Straßenverkehr hast und rein aus Interesse: Weißt du, wie das im Ralleysport läuft? Ich weiß von nem Bekannten, der sich ne Celica für Ralleys umbaut, dass der Wagen ne Straßenzulassung bekommen muss, um teilnehmen zu dürfen. Hat allerdings auch das Komplettpaket aus Käfig (bin mir nicht sicher ob geschweißt oder geschraubt), Schalensitze, Rennlenkrad, keine Airbags etc.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. September 2018)

Die Teile haben aber auch alle Prüfnummern etc. und laufen nach bestimmter Zeit aus und müssen ersetzt werden. Käfige etc. bekommen für Tuner extrem unschöne Polster vorgeschrieben (nein, Heizungsisolation ist ne ziemlich blöde Idee  ) . Meiner war auch nach F2005 Reglement aufgebaut und von Anfang an zusammen mit den Schweizer Behörden, dem TÜV und dem Hersteller und Importeur im Gepäck gemacht. Dazu hatte man die entsprechenden Lizenzen etc. Damit war das alles kein grösseres Problem. Hier geht's aber darum dass ein Privatmann sich ein anderes Lenkrad rein tut weils ihm einfach besser gefällt. Dazu wird der Sicherheitsstandart noch schlechter gemacht und das Verletzungsrisiko erhöht. Müsste man wohl lokal mal abklären.


----------



## BlackAcetal (17. September 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich?



Falls du nen Unfall baust? Ich würde da net auf nen Airbag verzichten wollen...


----------



## Riverna (17. September 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Falls du nen Unfall baust? Ich würde da net auf nen Airbag verzichten wollen...



Ich bin bis vor 3 Jahren, meinen ganzen Führerschein ohne ein Auto mit Airbag gefahren und habe dies ebenfalls überlebt. Mit einem Käfig, Schalensitze und Mehrpunktgurten hat man auch bei einem Unfall ausreichend Sicherheit. Wer sagt mir z.B. das der Airbag überhaupt noch funktioniert? Die werden immerhin nie auf Funktion geprüft, mal abgesehen vom Autointernen System. Kenne einige Fälle wo der Airbag in einem alten Fahrzeug nicht mehr aufging.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2018)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Falls du nen Unfall baust? Ich würde da net auf nen Airbag verzichten wollen...



Ich würde gerne drauf verzichten. Käfig+6-punkt-gurt+Schalensitz ist um ein vielfaches sicherer. Nicht umsonst steigen bei heftigen Unfällen die Fahrer aus Rennwagen oft ohne einen Kratzer aus. Ein normaler PKW wäre da total Matsche. Alleine schon wenn du dich 7 mal mit einem Serienauto abrollst, ist die Überlebenschance gleich null, weil das Dach total platt ist. Mit einem Käfig rollt man halt gemüdlich über den Käfig und kotzt ins Auto, weil einem schwindelig ist. 

Würde man einen Rennwagen nach FIA Standards beim NCAP Crashtest testen, hätte der nicht 5 Sterne, sondern eher 15-20.


----------



## Klutten (17. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne drauf verzichten. Käfig+6-punkt-gurt+Schalensitz ist um ein vielfaches sicherer. Nicht umsonst steigen bei heftigen Unfällen die Fahrer aus Rennwagen oft ohne einen Kratzer aus.


Um ein Vielfaches ist vollkommen übertrieben. Zum einen würde sich niemand im Alltag so fest anschnallen wie in einem Rennwagen, zum anderen sind die Überlebenschancen für einen Normalbürger ohne durchtrainierte Halswirbelsäule und HANS ebenso gering. Das hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass bei einem Aufprall der Kopf nur einmal kurz nach vorne kippt und du danach seelenruhig Richtung Wolke sieben flattern kannst um dort deine persönliche Harfe entgegen zu nehmen.

Es gibt eben einen guten Grund, warum starre Gurte heutzutage im Straßenverkehr verboten sind.


----------



## Pommesbunker (17. September 2018)

Mal zwei Fragen zu nem anderen Thema, 
ich wollte mir für mein H7 Fernlicht mal andere Birnen besorgen, jemand mit den ganzen Night Breaker und Co. Erfahrungen welche besser und welche vielleicht besser sind?

Dann hab ich letztens festgestellt, dass meine Beifahrertüre schon arg schwer öffnet, mit was schmiert man denn die Scharnier am besten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. September 2018)

Philips 12972XV+S2 X-tremeVision +130%(Verpackung) Scheinwerferlampe H7 Set: Amazon.de: Auto Halten sehr lange. Hab ich im A3 immer gefahren als Fernlicht.

Wenn an das Scharnier was dran darf, dann irgendein Sprühfett.
WD-40 Specialist Weisses Lithiumspruehfett 400ml: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Oft liegt es aber eher am Türfangband. Erstmal gucken ob was dran darf, oder ob das Problem nicht einfach ein defektes Türfangband ist. Das hilft dann auch kein schmieren mehr.




Klutten schrieb:


> Um ein Vielfaches ist vollkommen übertrieben. Zum  einen würde sich niemand im Alltag so fest anschnallen wie in einem  Rennwagen, zum anderen sind die Überlebenschancen für einen Normalbürger  ohne durchtrainierte Halswirbelsäule und HANS ebenso gering. Das hat  natürlich den Vorteil, dass bei einem Aufprall der Kopf nur einmal kurz  nach vorne kippt und du danach seelenruhig Richtung Wolke sieben  flattern kannst um dort deine persönliche Harfe entgegen zu nehmen.
> 
> Es gibt eben einen guten Grund, warum starre Gurte heutzutage im Straßenverkehr verboten sind.


Selbstverständlich muss man dann auch mit HANS fahren, sonst macht das ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. September 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Um ein Vielfaches ist vollkommen übertrieben. Zum einen würde sich niemand im Alltag so fest anschnallen wie in einem Rennwagen, zum anderen sind die Überlebenschancen für einen Normalbürger ohne durchtrainierte Halswirbelsäule und HANS ebenso gering. Das hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass bei einem Aufprall der Kopf nur einmal kurz nach vorne kippt und du danach seelenruhig Richtung Wolke sieben flattern kannst um dort deine persönliche Harfe entgegen zu nehmen.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Dieses Spielzeugs das man hinten wo an der Rückbank fest schnallen kann und dann durch "Sportsitze" nach vorn geführt werden (eventuell noch mit Gurtroller  ) sind für die Tanke nett, nen Unfall will ich damit nicht haben. Zumal es da noch strenge Vorgaben für die Winkel gibt in denen der Gurt montiert werden darf. Hinten unten an der Rückbank ist beispielsweise im Rennsport verboten da zu gefährlich   Genauso wenig wie mit irgendwelchen Alu-Bügelchen. Wenns da richtig knallt wars das dann.
Und bei den 6 Punk-Gurten die ich hatte haste dich zwar fest geschnallt, aber dann konntest nicht mal mehr nen Handy in die Mittelkonsole legen. Da ist nimmer viel mit Bewegung. Dazu kommen die Streben des Käfigs die auch seitlich recht nah am Kopf verlaufen. Es hat zwar Kissen dort aber ohne Helm- und HANS sind auch da Verletzungen programmiert... Es ist aber durchaus nett mit sowas zu fahren.. die Steifigkeit von so nem Teil ist sagenhaft  Hab da grad noch mal paar Bilder raus gesucht. War so am Ende Strassenzugelassen. und hatte auch ne FiA Abnahme. Letztere war aber deutlich krasser als die zivile  Wenn da nur ein Teil abgelaufen ist wars das. Daran gekoppelt war auch die Strassenzulassung. Sprich ohne FiA Freigabe kein TÜV... Mit verschiedenen Auflagen allerdings. Beispielsweise musste ich in Österreich immer mit zertifiziertem Helm fahren, ohne Helm keine Fahrt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber geil wars irgendwie


----------



## taks (18. September 2018)

Ich brauch kurz eure Hilfe:
Ich will Vorne neue Scheibenwischblätter montieren, jedoch Blick ich ned ganz durch welche passen 
Auto ist Subaru Justy G3X. 
Laut mehreren Händlern passen die Bosch Twin 481 auf mein Auto. Die sind 45 & 47.5 cm breit.
Die jetzig Verbauten sind 41 & 46cm Breit und beim 41er hats auch nicht 2cm mehr Platz für die 45er 

Kann mir einer weiter helfen, oder sagen wie ich die passenden finde?


----------



## Zoon (18. September 2018)

Wenn bei den Nachrüstscheibenwischern auf der Packung Suzuki Ignis Typ MH steht dann passen die auch. Ist das gleiche Auto 

Suzuki Ignis – Wikipedia


----------



## P2063 (18. September 2018)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> ich wollte mir für mein H7 Fernlicht mal andere Birnen besorgen, jemand mit den ganzen Night Breaker und Co. Erfahrungen welche besser und welche vielleicht besser sind?





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Philips 12972XV+S2 X-tremeVision +130%(Verpackung) Scheinwerferlampe H7 Set: Amazon.de: Auto Halten sehr lange. Hab ich im A3 immer gefahren als Fernlicht.



ich würde eher die Osram Nightbreaker Laser empfehlen. Hatte jahrelang ein Set der ersten Nightbreaker-Lampen (damals noch die unlimited) im Auto, als tatsächlich mal eine kaputt gegangen ist die oben genannten Philips gekauft weil sie etwas billiger waren und auf dem Papier ein weißeres weiß versprochen haben. Erwartung hat sich nicht erfüllt, Osram Nightbreaker sind sichtbar "weißer" (beide natürlich keinesfalls mit Xenon vergleichbar) und halten auch wesentlich länger, fahre jetzt wieder seit 3 Jahren die Nightbreaker nach dem die Philips nur einen Winter gehalten haben. 

Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber meine ersten Nightbreaker hab ich sogar über mehrere Autos hinweg behalten. (ein Jahr eigenes Auto, dann 3 Jahre Firmenwagen, dann noch mal ein jahr nächstes eigenes Auto)


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2018)

Also dass die Osram Halogenlampen nicht mit Halogenlampen vergleichbar sind musst du mir mal erklären. Oder meintest du vielleicht Xenon?


----------



## janni851 (18. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also dass die Osram Halogenlampen nicht mit Halogenlampen vergleichbar sind musst du mir mal erklären. Oder meintest du vielleicht Xenon?



Ich glaube er meint die Lichtfarbe


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pommesbunker (18. September 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> ich würde eher die Osram Nightbreaker Laser empfehlen. Hatte jahrelang ein Set der ersten Nightbreaker-Lampen (damals noch die unlimited) im Auto, als tatsächlich mal eine kaputt gegangen ist die oben genannten Philips gekauft weil sie etwas billiger waren und auf dem Papier ein weißeres weiß versprochen haben. Erwartung hat sich nicht erfüllt, Osram Nightbreaker sind sichtbar "weißer" (beide natürlich keinesfalls mit Halogen vergleichbar) und halten auch wesentlich länger, fahre jetzt wieder seit 3 Jahren die Nightbreaker nach dem die Philips nur einen Winter gehalten haben.
> 
> Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber meine ersten Nightbreaker hab ich sogar über mehrere Autos hinweg behalten. (ein Jahr eigenes Auto, dann 3 Jahre Firmenwagen, dann noch mal ein jahr nächstes eigenes Auto)


Hab jetzt schon die Philipps bestellt, mal schauen.

Seit den zwei Jahren wo ich den jetzt hab ist mir eine Standlichtbirne flöten gegangen, da verkraft ich das auch noch, zumal die eh in zehn Minuten gewechselt sind.


----------



## P2063 (19. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also dass die Osram Halogenlampen nicht mit Halogenlampen vergleichbar sind musst du mir mal erklären. Oder meintest du vielleicht Xenon?



freudscher verschreiber, ich meinte natürlich nicht mit xenon vergleichbar


----------



## Zoon (19. September 2018)

Die "gefühlt" hellere Leuchtstärke resultiert wohl eher daraus dass die alten Leuchtmittel evtl nicht mehr ganz so hell leuchten aufgrund langer Nutzungsdauer als komplett neue. Ansonsten nehmen sich Nightbreaker und XTreme Vision nicht viel vielleicht nur die Lichtfarbe das wars dann aber auch. Ehre sind die Systeme schon am Limit speziell H4 oder H7 - legal ist man da schon am oberen Limit.  Die Phillips Ultinon LED sind leider immer noch nicht zugelassen.

Wenn dein Auto dauerhaft Leuchtmittel "frisst" lass lieber mal das Boardnetz überprüfen. Ansonsten haben die Lampen bei mir immer rund 2 Jahre gehalten Egal ob Osram oder Philips.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. September 2018)

Wobei die Philips Ultinon LED nur 14W mit 1100 Lumen haben. Das ist weniger als eine gute Halogen Lampe hat. Die Liegen in der Regel um die 1500 Lumen. Wenn man die dann mit 14V betreibt, bekommt man sogar noch mehr raus...natürlich auf Kosten der Lebensdauer. Ohne aktive Kühlung der LEDs ist das einfach Mist, weil man kaum Leistung hat.


----------



## Zoon (20. September 2018)

die Normalversion, die Xtreme ultinon haben 25W und Aktivkühlung. 

naja keine Zulassung von daher eh egal.


----------



## Zeiss (21. September 2018)

Gestern den zweiten Kopf drauf geschraubt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man schön die NW-Dusche und deren Schrauben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind Hohlschrauben und neigen dazu auf zu gehen. Also werden sie mit Blechen gesichert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Nasen legen sich um die Leitung und das Blech wird nach oben umgelegt und hält die Schraube fest


----------



## Zoon (21. September 2018)

schon ein Kunstwerk für sich dieser BMW V12


----------



## Zeiss (22. September 2018)

Jetzt sieht er so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam wird es.


----------



## ludscha (26. September 2018)

Schöner V12


----------



## Riverna (26. September 2018)

Wie der eine oder andere eventuell schon bei meinen Bildern feststellen konnte, hatte ich bisher eine heftig verbeulte und verdellte Motorhaube. Da es sich um eine Aluminium Motorhaube handelt war das ausbeulen auch nicht sonderlich erfolgreich und sah am Ende schlimmer aus als vorher. Warum die Motorhaube überhaupt so heftig verdellert war, kann nur der Vorbesitzer beurteilen. Seit dem Wochenende habe ich nun eine neue Motorhaube und bin echt zufrieden. Sieht gleich viel besser aus... auch wenn ich es auf den Bildern immer schon verheimlichen konnte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. September 2018)

Hmmm Alu kann man ansich aber auch gut ausbeulen. Unser Beulenspezialist macht ganze Hagelschäden wieder flott ohne Lackierung. Braucht man aber einiges an Erfahrung, um das wieder schön rauszudrücken. Sieht am Ende wieder aus wie neu.


----------



## Klutten (27. September 2018)

Vom Gefühl her finde ich, dass die neue Haube etwas blass oder farblos aussieht. Das mag aber im Licht auch täuschen. Auf jeden Fall macht es Spaß, wieder etwas in einen schöneren Zustand zu versetzen.


----------



## riedochs (28. September 2018)

From Sweden with Love:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach entschleunigt und entspannt fahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2018)

Echt hübsches Auto, aber den Polsterer kannst nur zum Augenarzt schicken


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. September 2018)

Cool, Glückwunsch zum neuen!

Das Polster Design finde ich, bis auf den ganzen Beige-Kram, echt schick.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. September 2018)

Sieht nen bischen aus wie Omas alter Sessel den ich vor ein paar Wochen entsorgt hatbe.  Von außen ganz ok.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2018)

Jo, etwa zu sehr 70er, oder gar noch älter


----------



## Zeiss (28. September 2018)

Gestern ist noch etwas weiter gegangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächste Wochen kommen die Teile vom Pulverbeschichten zurück, dann kann ich ihn voll fertig machen.


----------



## taks (28. September 2018)

Was ist der geschätzte Zeitaufwand für die Überholung und bis das Schmuckstück wieder im Auto sitzt und läuft?


----------



## Zeiss (28. September 2018)

Du meinst, von jetzt bis er läuft? Oder insgesamt für das ganze "Projekt" an Arbeitsstunden?


----------



## taks (28. September 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du meinst, von jetzt bis er läuft? Oder insgesamt für das ganze "Projekt" an Arbeitsstunden?



Das ganze Projekt


----------



## Zeiss (28. September 2018)

Im Moment bin ich bei 53 Stunden....
Und da ist der Ausbau nicht drin, wären dann 60 Stunden mit dem Ausbau.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. September 2018)

Die beiden Turbos fehlen noch.


----------



## Zeiss (28. September 2018)

Da fehlt nichts.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. September 2018)

V12 Turbo? Wie soll das klingen?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> V12 Turbo? Wie soll das klingen?


Ziemlich gut. Habs bei nem S 65 Coupé hören dürfen. 

Mercedes-Benz M 279 – Wikipedia


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> V12 Turbo? Wie soll das klingen?


Dollen Klang gibt das nicht aber füllt den Motorraum komplett aus.  Ist halt so nen richtiges In-den-urlaub-fahr-auto. Richtig Leistung und gut für Langstrecke.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. September 2018)

Wieso soll das keinen tollen Klang geben?


----------



## Zeiss (28. September 2018)

Ich finde den Klang vom S65 ********, sorry, aber das ist einfach nur eine Prollokiste...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> V12 Turbo? Wie soll das klingen?



Also F01 klingt schön, man kriegt von ihm kaum was mit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. September 2018)

Ich finde den Klang von den Daimler V12 nicht besonders.  Klingt irgendwie nach nix und der Serienauspuff ist ziemlich leise.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2018)

Das ist ja der eigentliche Sinn eines solchen Antriebs, so unauffällig wie möglich zu sein.
Genau da sehen ich aber den Nachteil im Turbo am V12.


----------



## Rattan (29. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie nach nix und der Serienauspuff ist ziemlich leise.




Was auch sehr sinnig ist, in einem so dicht bevölkerten Land, wie unserem.  Was dem einen Freud, ist des anderen Leid. Und ich weiß wovon ich rede, wohne ich doch an einer vielbefahrenen Strasse...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich finde den Klang vom S65 ********, sorry, aber das ist einfach nur eine Prollokiste...
> 
> 
> 
> Also F01 klingt schön, man kriegt von ihm kaum was mit.


Was für ein Quatsch, entspannter fahren als mit einem S63/65 geht kaum. Ist purer Luxus und Komfort. Mein Chef fährt ebenfalls einen, er würde ihn gegen nichts tauschen. Bei 300kmh den Rücken massieren lassen ist schon nicht schlecht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2018)

Es ging um den Auspuff und dessen Soundkulisse, und ja, das ist eher "peinlich" oder "proll" als Dezent.
Eine S-Klasse und "proll" passt meine rMeinung nach eben nicht zusammen.


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch, entspannter fahren als mit einem S63/65 geht kaum. Ist purer Luxus und Komfort. Mein Chef fährt ebenfalls einen, er würde ihn gegen nichts tauschen. Bei 300kmh den Rücken massieren lassen ist schon nicht schlecht



Bei 300km/h ist gar nichts mehr entspannt. Egal in welchem Auto.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei 300km/h ist gar nichts mehr entspannt. Egal in welchem Auto.


Das dürfte wohl auf die Strecke ankommen  In D auf ner BAB hast du sicher recht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2018)

Der S65 vermittelt dir selbst bei 300kmh ein "gutes" Gefühl. Die Sitze "blasen" sich auf für mehr Seitenhalt (nicht dauerhaft, sondern immer mit der Kurve), das fetzt schon. Sicherlich war das Beispiel ein wenig überspitzt. Aber prollig ist der kein Stück. Von außen sieht man es ihm kaum an, wäre da nicht der Schriftzug AMG drauf. 
Das ideale Auto um lange Strecken zügig abzuspulen aber trotzdem sehr entspannt anzukommen. 

Prollig sind da eher ganz andere Karren, da jat wohl jeder Hersteller was zu bieten, sei es Audi, BMW oder Mercedes. Für jeden was dabei


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. September 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei 300km/h ist gar nichts mehr entspannt. Egal in welchem Auto.



Bin Anfang der Woche noch 300 gefahren, ist jetzt nicht wirklich unentspannt, solange wenig Verkehr, selbst im 3er.


----------



## Zeiss (29. September 2018)

@Bioschnitzel: Du hast es immernoch nicht verstanden um was es geht... Im Beitrag #67212 steht es eigentlich klar drin. Dass die Kiste Luxus hat und alles, stand NIE zur Diskussion. Es ging REIN um die Lautstärke vom dem Auto.

@Chris-W201-Fan: Wie gesagt, vom F02 kann ich nur sagen, dass er da genau so wie der E66 zur Werke geht, ausser noch mehr in Richtung "unangestrengt", man kriegt vom Antrieb nichts mit. Den aktuellen M760Li bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2018)

Wenn der Sound dadurch noch "weniger" präsent ist, ok, ich kenne leider zu viele Turbos, wo der Turbo recht dominat im Sound kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. September 2018)

Bei Daimler hört man die Turbos fast nie, das ist ja grade das schlimme.  Der einzige Motor mit wirklich Turbosound ist der OM642 im G-Professional oder Greenliner. Die haben das bestimmt absichtlich so gemacht, damit die Soldaten beim Fahren immer ein lächeln aufs Gesicht bekommen wenn der Turbo richtig am zischen ist.


----------



## keinnick (29. September 2018)

Turbina! 
YouTube


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. September 2018)

Ok, Daimler mit Turbo bin ich bisher nur B-Klasse CDI gefahren, und das auch nur Mietwagen, da wars mir „shietegal“


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Bioschnitzel: Du hast es immernoch nicht verstanden um was es geht... Im Beitrag #67212 steht es eigentlich klar drin. Dass die Kiste Luxus hat und alles, stand NIE zur Diskussion. Es ging REIN um die Lautstärke vom dem Auto.
> 
> @Chris-W201-Fan: Wie gesagt, vom F02 kann ich nur sagen, dass er da genau so wie der E66 zur Werke geht, ausser noch mehr in Richtung "unangestrengt", man kriegt vom Antrieb nichts mit. Den aktuellen M760Li bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


Wieso sollte ein V12 Biturbo leise klingen? Der S65 / S63 hören sich für die Leistung sehr angemessen an. Die Zielgruppe dieses Autos möchte ja auch genau das. Sportlich, zügig und trotzdem entspannt ankommen.
Prollig finde ich da eher sowas wie ein C43 AMG.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. September 2018)

Bei „V12“ fällt mir eigentlich immer als erstes das Video ein: YouTube
Klangart ist genial, passt aber 0,0 zum Auto


----------



## Captn (29. September 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ein V12 Biturbo leise klingen? Der S65 / S63 hören sich für die Leistung sehr angemessen an. Die Zielgruppe dieses Autos möchte ja auch genau das. Sportlich, zügig und trotzdem entspannt ankommen.
> Prollig finde ich da eher sowas wie ein C43 AMG.


Weil man als Fahrer einer solchen Limousine nicht will, dass es ständig lärmt.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. September 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Turbina!
> YouTube



Turbobandit sind die besten! 
"Eh eh Roman what's this noise?"
"The Turbina?"
"Turbina?"
"Turbina!"
"Turbina!"
"Ahahahahahaha!"


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Weil man als Fahrer einer solchen Limousine nicht will, dass es ständig lärmt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ich denke schon das AMG Käufer dies wollen  
Die werden nicht einfach so 150k aufn Tisch legen wenn es nicht das richtige Auto für einen ist.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Weil man als Fahrer einer solchen Limousine nicht will, dass es ständig lärmt.



Danke, einer, der es versteht.

Wenn ein SLR oder SLS ein Heidenradau machen, okay, passt. Bei einer S-Klasse ist einfach nur prollig...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Danke, einer, der es versteht.
> 
> Wenn ein SLR oder SLS ein Heidenradau machen, okay, passt. Bei einer S-Klasse ist einfach nur prollig...



Ich verstehe dich, ich bin bloß nicht deiner Meinung.

Ich bleibe dabei, ein Auto mit soviel PS darf auch dementsprechend klingen. Wer dies nicht möchte, kauft sich etwas anderes. Für die Zielgruppe aber perfekt, viel Leistung und geiler Klang gepaart mit Komfort und Luxus. Luxus schließt ja keine Fahrfreude aus.


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2018)

Und Lärmbelästigung hat nichts mit Fahrfreude zu tun.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich, ich bin bloß nicht deiner Meinung.
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, ein Auto mit soviel PS darf auch dementsprechend klingen. Wer dies nicht möchte, kauft sich etwas anderes. Für die Zielgruppe aber perfekt, viel Leistung und geiler Klang gepaart mit Komfort und Luxus. Luxus schließt ja keine Fahrfreude aus.



Nein, du verstehst es nicht, das hast du in dem zweiten Teil bewiesen....


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2018)

Wenn man keinen Klang will, dann kann man doch einen S500 oder S600 kaufen. Der macht nicht einen Ton und hat trotzdem Leistung. Mit ein bischen Software sogar mehr als ein AMG.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Klang will, dann kann man doch einen S500 oder S600 kaufen. Der macht nicht einen Ton und hat trotzdem Leistung. Mit ein bischen Software sogar mehr als ein AMG.


So sieht's aus. Wie ich sagte, wer einen S65 AMG kauft, der weiß auch wieso er diesen kauft. Nicht ohne Grund können sich viele nicht mit Elektroautos anfreunden, es fehlt eben der Klang. Sounddesign ist für viele sehr wichtig, da es viel zum Fahrspaß und Emotionen beiträgt. 
Und das ist wie gesagt meine Meinung, ich verstehe auch jeden der genau den fehlenden "Krach" bei Elektroautos schätzt, oder eben generell bei leisen Autos. 
Mir würde es wenig geben wenn die Karre schnell sein kann, aber keine Emotionen vom Klang her  rüberbringt.


----------



## Riverna (30. September 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her finde ich, dass die neue Haube etwas blass oder farblos aussieht. Das mag aber im Licht auch täuschen. Auf jeden Fall macht es Spaß, wieder etwas in einen schöneren Zustand zu versetzen.



Das kommt vom Licht, denke ich mal. Hab den Wagen aber noch nicht draussen in der Sonne gehabt. Falls es doch so sein sollte, muss ich nochmal nacharbeiten. 

Ich kann es fast wöchentlich sehen, die AMG Modelle werden in der Regel nur von Proleten gefahren. Wer ruhig, schnell und angenehm reisen will kauft sich in der Regel keinen AMG (auch wenn diese mit geschlossener Klappe recht angenehm sind) sondern eher was in die Richtung S500 oder S600.


----------



## P2063 (1. Oktober 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Grund können sich viele nicht mit Elektroautos anfreunden, es fehlt eben der Klang. Sounddesign ist für viele sehr wichtig, da es viel zum Fahrspaß und Emotionen beiträgt.



Ich würde nicht so pauschal sagen, dass Elektroautos keinen Klang haben. Er ist eben nur anders. Klar gibt es irgendwelche Ökokarren die auf leise getrimmt sind, aber schon ein Model 3 hat eine durchaus ansprechende Geräuschkulisse. Klar, da knallt kein unverbrannter Kraftstoff am Ende des nicht mehr vorhandenen Rohrs, es blubbert nichts im Leerlauf, es vibriert kein Bass durch die Abgasanlage, es klackern keine Ventile und es zischt auch keine angesaugte Luft durch Turbo und Wastegate. Ein leistungsstarker Elektromotor macht seine ganz eigenen Geräusche und wenn man sich mal die entsprechenden Videos von zb Nio, Porsche oder Audi ansieht ist da schon ziemlicher Krawall im Cockpit angesagt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2018)

Das bisschen Spulenpfeifen und die Lagergeräusche sind alles aber kein Krawall. Einen anständig lauten Benziner muss man mit Gehörschutz fahren.


----------



## Zocker24 (1. Oktober 2018)

Also mit dem könnte ich mich sehr gut in Sachen Sound anfreunden [emoji6]


YouTube


----------



## keinnick (1. Oktober 2018)

Hört sich an wie eine Straßenbahn.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2018)

Nene so muss sich das anhören  Das sind locker 140db im Innenraum. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5E-bizxdB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Oktober 2018)

Den will ich sehen der so 40.000km im Jahr fährt.... erstens biste Taub, 2. is die Kiste nach 20.000 schon Schrott


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2018)

Dafür gibt es ja Gehörschutz. Die Rennfahrer hören alle noch was.  Warum sollte der nach 20000 schrott sein? Ein Straßenauto macht nicht mal ansatzweise 20000km, wenn das so gefahren wird.


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2018)

Zocker24 schrieb:


> Also mit dem könnte ich mich sehr gut in Sachen Sound anfreunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einfach nur grauenhaft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2018)

Ist der Comperativ oder der Superlativ zu Einzelhaft?


----------



## Riverna (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich meinte natürlich grauenvoll, hoffe man kann mir diesen unglaublich schlimmen Fauxpas verzeihen. Ich gelobe Besserung...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Oktober 2018)

Das war eigentlich eher eine Zustimmung 
Der Sound ist übel, die Fahrleistung dürfte aber geil sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der Sound ist übel, die Fahrleistung dürfte aber geil sein


Für 30km, bis man wieder ein paar Stunden laden muss.  Und die Reichweiten werden sich in den nächsten Jahren nicht erhöhen, da müssen wir uns nichts vormachen. Es müsste ein komplett neues Material erfunden werden, was es noch nicht gibt. Und selbst wenn es das erfunden würde, wäre die theoretisch ideale Batterie immer noch mindestens 3x schwerer als ein Benzintank. ...vorrausgesetzt man hat eine Batterie, die komplett ohne Hülle auskommt, quasi von einem Kraftfeld geschützt wird und jedes Atom zur Energiespeicherung verwendet. Nur dann wäre diese Energiedichte in einem Akku möglich.

Für die die es interessiert...
Die aktuelle Energiedichte für Benzin liegt bei ca. 42MJ/kg und für Liion Akkus bei ca. 0,7MJ/kg. Selbst wenn ein Wunder passiert und Akkus doppelt so gut werden... ...werden wir trotzem noch kein E-Auto sehen was 4 Runden Nordschleife am Stück Vollgas fahren kann.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2018)

Und dann kommt die Brennstoffzelle mit Wasserstoff wieder und lacht über die Energiedichte von Benzin.
Der Hauptvorteil von Elektromotoren gegenüber klassischen Verbrennungsmotoren, ist der viel höhere Wirkungsgrad und das wesentlich früher anstehende Drehmoment.
Wir werden ja sehen, wo der Benzin/Dieselmotor in 10-20 Jahren steht.
Aber auch dann werden die ewig gestrigen ein Loblied auf den Benzin/Dieselmotor singen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2018)

Es wird auch ein Umdenken in der Mobilität notwendig sein, wenn wir nicht weiterhin durch Energieraubbau an fossilen Energieträgern die Mobilität aufrechterhalten wollen.
Das wäre eben auch zu kurzsichtig.
Trotzdem sehe ich auch mittelfristig den Verbrenner für bestimmte Bereiche nicht ersetzbar.

Aber auch heute gilt eben noch: „Alle wollen zurück zur Natur, nur keiner will da zu Fuß hin gehen.“


----------



## Zoon (2. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für 30km, bis man wieder ein paar Stunden laden muss.  Und die Reichweiten werden sich in den nächsten Jahren nicht erhöhen, da müssen wir uns nichts vormachen. Es müsste ein komplett neues Material erfunden werden, was es noch nicht gib



In jedes E Auto ein Mini Atomreaktor rein und fertig


----------



## blautemple (2. Oktober 2018)

Seit wann muss denn ein Auto 4 Runden Nordschleife packen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2018)

Weil ein 2 Runden Rennen schon extrem langweilig ist. Wobei selbst 4 Runden auch schon echt mager wären.


----------



## P2063 (2. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Energiedichte für Benzin liegt bei ca. 42MJ/kg



dafür verwandelt man aber auch 2/3 der Energie in Wärme statt sie auf die Straße zu übertragen


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> dafür verwandelt man aber auch 2/3 der Energie in Wärme statt sie auf die Straße zu übertragen


 Aktuelle Verbrenner haben ca. 45% Effizienz, aktuelle E-Autos kommen auf ca. 65%. Ein E-Auto macht also nur ca 20% weniger Wärme.
Nicht umsonst haben E-Autos ein so großes und aufwändiges Kühlsystem.


----------



## Flybarless (2. Oktober 2018)

Gesamtwirkungsgrad eines Verbenners bei 45%? Sicher schon in einem Stationär betrieben Motor der im optimalen 
Last und Drehzahlbereich seine Arbeit tut, zb. bei einem Generator, oder einen Schiffdiesel oder so. Aber nicht in einem 
echten gefahrenen Auto. Wenn du da im Schnitt nur in Richtung 20% effiktive Motoreffizienz kommst bist du schon 
gut unterwegs. Der max. Wirkungsgrad bei einer E Maschine ist natürlich auch nur ein Spitzenwert. Das Drehzahl und 
Lastband wo ein hoher Wirkungsgrad dort erreicht wird ist aber deutlich breiter. Die Zahlen wonach ein richtig fahrendes 
Verbenner auto auf der Strasse auch nur anähnernd 45% Gesamtwirkungsgrad erreicht möchte ich gerne mal sehen. Das geht nicht.
Die E-Auto Zahl von 65% klingt schon eher nach einer realistischen Zahl, und bei einer solchen Rechnung hat der E Motor allein schon
80-90% Wirkungsgrad auch in der Praxis.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2018)

45% dürfte ein Diesel im idealen Arbeitspunkt sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2018)

Aktuelle Verbrennungsmotoren haben nunmal einen so hohen Wirkungsgrad. Deswegen haben die ja auch dicke Zuheizer am Block, weil sonst die Heizung erst nach 20 km angehen würde. In der Warmlaufphase wird der Motor mit ca. 1-2kW durch den Zuheizer geheizt, damit der überhaupt in halbwegs akzeptabler Zeit warm wird.

Die 45% bzw. 65% sind natürlich keine Werte für hochgezüchtete Motoren, die grade am absoluten Limit laufen. Grade beim E-Auto wird der Wirkungsgrad sehr schlecht, wenn man es stark belastet. Da hat man teilweise 20-25% nur Entladeverluste in der Batterie, die über die Klimaanlage und das Kühlsystem weggekühlt werden müssen. ...und der Klimakompressor verdichtet halt nicht nur mit Luft und Liebe. Der schnuckelt sich unter Vollast auch mal 5kW weg.


----------



## Flybarless (2. Oktober 2018)

Ok, wenn die Effizienz deines Verbrennungsmotor wirklich 45% Gesamt sind, und bei E Auto 65%. Also "nur" 20% besser. Wieso braucht dann
ein durchschnittliches E Auto bei Vergleichbaren Bedingungen im Fahrzyklus sagen wir mal im Schnitt 15kwh/100km. Ein Diesel Kleinwagen Verbraucht
vielleicht bestenfalls 3,5L Diesel bei gleichen Bedingungen auf 100km. 1KG Diesel hat etwa 12kwh Heizwert. Der (wirklich schon sparsame) Diesel 
Verbaucht in diesem Beispiel also 42kwh Energie. Also fast das dreifache wie das Elektroauto! Dabei dürfte das Elektroauto ja nur 20% weniger
Energie brauchen im Vergleich. Das heisst deine Zahlen (45%/65% Effizienz) können auch in Relation zueinander nicht stimmen.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Oktober 2018)

45 % gesamt? LOL Selbst stationäre Grossverbrennungsanlagen schaffen das nicht im geregelten Betrieb. Die Miniausageben im Auto kommen auf 20% wenns gut geht. Vielleicht mal 30 aber dann ist fertig. Aber so Diskussionen sind müssig. Wird Zeit dass die Steuern generell auf die Energie bzw. den Energiegehalt  gemacht werden. Sollte bei 45% Effizienz ja nicht so schlimm sein  Ich freu mich mit 15 bis 18 kWh auf 100km durch zu kommen, also rund 1,5l Benzin. Wenn mir jemand nen vergleichbaren Benziner zeigt der nur 100% mehr braucht immer gern  5 - 7 Plätzer, mindestens 500PS , Verbrauch nicht über 4 Liter


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2018)

Flybarless schrieb:


> 1KG Diesel hat etwa 12kwh Heizwert. Der (wirklich schon sparsame) Diesel
> Verbaucht in diesem Beispiel also 42kwh Energie...


Denkfehler, 1kg sind nicht gleich 1l bei Diesel, trotzdem ist die Rechnung nicht passend, natürlich schafft ein Auto solche Effizenzwerte nicht mit reinen Verbrennern.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht mal 30 ...


Halte ich schon für n extrem guten werd eines Hybrids.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2018)

Achja, mit TBF braucht man garnicht über sowas diskutieren.
Der hat seine festgefahrene Meinung und  die anderen sind sowieso immer im Unrecht.
Wenn ich mal meinen Durchschnittsverbrauch in kWh pro 100km umrechne, liege ich bei 72kWh.
Selbst wenn ich ganz sparsam fahre, sind es 54kWh und das bei nem modernen 2.0 TSI mit 220PS.
Ein Benzin oder Diesel kommt nie an die Effizienz eines Elektromotors heran.

Das Problem ist ja momentan die Speicherung der Energiemenge, die ziemlich begrenzt und doch eher langsam wieder aufgeladen werden kann.
Dazu halt ein hoher Anschaffungspreis.
Das sind aber im Prinzip die gleichen Diskussionen, die damals die Pferdekutschenfahrer mit den ersten Autofahrern hatten.
Am Ende wird sich die Effizienz durchsetzen.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Oktober 2018)

Vor allem wenn es am Ende günstiger ist. Übern Preis lässt sich alles regeln  Wow, für 54kWh/100km muss ich permanent mit über 200 fahren.. das geht aber nirgendwo auf der Welt  auf 72... Halleluja, ne das geht maximal auf der Rennstrecke, aber nicht im öffentlichen Verkehr. Wo ich m al wirklich in D gefahren bin was ging (LOL, andere Leute, Baustellen, Beschränkungen etc...) bin ich auf gut 32kWh/100 km gekommen...

Naja, die Zeit des Verbrennungsmotors zum fahren ist angezählt, gespannt darf man sein was in 10 - 15 Jahren dann als Energieträger da sein wird  Irgendwie setzt man gerne E-Motoren mit Akku gleich, was im Grunde aber nicht stimmt. Das eine ist der Motor, das andere der Speicher.


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Benzin- / Dieselpreise anschaue wird mein Cupra auch in den nächsten 2 Jahren in Zahlung gegeben. Da selbst bei sparsamer Fahrweise ich ø 8 Liter Super Plus brauche wird es ein Hybrid werden. Noch dazu das wir jetzt im Büro die Möglichkeit zum Laden bekommen.
Was die  Effizienz angeht: Beim Benziner / Diesel kommt noch der ganze Antriebsstrang mit Getriebe, eventuell Kardanwelle und Differenzial dazu. Das schluckt auch noch einiges.


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja, die Zeit des Verbrennungsmotors zum fahren ist angezählt, gespannt darf man sein was in 10 - 15 Jahren dann als Energieträger da sein wird  Irgendwie setzt man gerne E-Motoren mit Akku gleich, was im Grunde aber nicht stimmt. Das eine ist der Motor, das andere der Speicher.



Wasserstoff


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2018)

Das halte ich für nicht groß Sinnig, da bekommt man auch zu wenig gespeichert, und das Thema Tank für Wasserstoff ist auch lustig


----------



## Zoon (3. Oktober 2018)

Der ganze Aufwand das Tankstellennetz aus H2O umzurüsten viel Spass. + Der logistische Aufwand den Wasserstoff zu erzeugen, zu transportieren und dabei auch dauerhaft gekühlt zu halten frisst auch noch ein gewissen Prozentsatz an der Effizienz, während für reine E Autos das Stromnetz als solches "schon da" ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Oktober 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wasserstoff



Wasserstoff ist stand Heute noch sehr umweltschädlich, dazu kommt der wirklich unterirdisch schlechte (gesamt) Wirkungsgrad eines mit Wasserstoff betriebenen Fahrzeugs.


----------



## keinnick (3. Oktober 2018)

Kanada verbrennt Erdgas fuer Bitcoins – bis es zu heiss wird |
    heise online

Solange so etwas passiert, haben wir ganz andere Sorgen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Oktober 2018)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was die  Effizienz angeht: Beim Benziner / Diesel kommt noch der ganze Antriebsstrang mit Getriebe, eventuell Kardanwelle und Differenzial dazu. Das schluckt auch noch einiges.


Ehm ein E-Auto hat das auch alles. Da wird die Kraft nicht per WLAN zum Rad übertragen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2018)

Das kommt aufs fahrzeugkonzept an, ein Fahrzeug mit einem Motor und entsprechender Verteilung hat das ggf. ein fahrzeug mit Radnabenmotorne nicht.
Das ist dann eine Frage des Konzepts.
Trotzdme gibt es natürlich hier wie da verluste die man addieren muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt aber bis jetzt noch kein Serienauto mit Radmotoren. Das ist nämlich viel zu teuer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2018)

War das gerade Bedingung für die Antwort? Nein. Ich habe lediglich deine Aussage ergänzt, nicht wiederlegt.


----------



## Mosed (4. Oktober 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> Der ganze Aufwand das Tankstellennetz aus H2O umzurüsten viel Spass. + Der logistische Aufwand den Wasserstoff zu erzeugen, zu transportieren und dabei auch dauerhaft gekühlt zu halten frisst auch noch ein gewissen Prozentsatz an der Effizienz, während für reine E Autos das Stromnetz als solches "schon da" ist.



Wenn wird es ja auch um gasförmigen Wasserstoff gehen. Das erreicht man mit Druck ohne Kühlung. Da ist die Lagerung auch kein Problem.

Probleme bekommt man mit flüssigem Wasserstoff, wie BMW es versucht hat. Der sollte ja in einem Verbrennungsmotor verbrannt werden und hier hat man das Problem den Tank die ganze Zeit kühlen zu müssen, weil der Wasserstoff sonst in den gasförmigen Zustand übergeht und dann über das Sicherheitsventil abgelassen werden muss. Daher war bei den BMWs nach ein paar Wochen Standzeit der Tank leer.

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Brennstoffzelle mit gasförmigen Wasserstoff wesentlich sinnvoller als Akkus. Das wiegt weniger und ich kann in wenigen Minuten volltanken. Außerdem ist so ein Akku alles andere als Umweltfreundlich in der Herstellung und Recycling. Wie da die Brennstoffzelle steht weiß ich aber nicht.
Gerade Langstrecken-LKWs können kaum die halbe Nutzlast mit dem Akku verplempern (keine Ahnung wieviel der Akku ausmachen würde, aber garantiert einige Tonnen)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2018)

Ein LKW-Motor und Getriebe sind aber als Verbrenner inkl. Tank auch keine Leichtgewichte, der E-Motor dafür wäre es im Vergleich aber.

Das Thema Wasserstoff und Lagerung ist wegen der Materialien ein Problem.
Benzin kannst du in Kunststoff oder Stahl lagern, für Wasserstoff braucht es schon ein paar Kniffe mehr.
Stahl und Wasserstoff vertragen sich nicht sonderlich


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Oktober 2018)

Mosed schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Brennstoffzelle mit gasförmigen Wasserstoff wesentlich sinnvoller als Akkus.


Die brennstoffzelle ist aber, mehr oder minder, unpraktikabel in verbindung mit wasserstoff. Außerdem sind wir mittlerweile schon weiter. Ich halte ja die Nano Flow Cell​. für die beste lösung. Da kann man elektrolyt nachtanken, hat wohl um die 1000 km reichweite pro tankladung, es ist einfach zu handhaben und das beste, das elektroly selbst ist nicht brennbar. (salz-lösung)


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ein LKW-Motor und Getriebe sind aber als Verbrenner inkl. Tank auch keine Leichtgewichte, der E-Motor dafür wäre es im Vergleich aber.


Dann kommen da aber noch die akku`s dazu und da braucht man einen sehr fetten.
Es gibt ja mittlerweile versuche mit oberleitungen... Ist in meinen augen aber schwachsinn!


----------



## keinnick (4. Oktober 2018)

> Noch in den nächsten Wochen will Nanoflowcell bei einem öffentlichen Rekordversuch zeigen, dass selbst über 1.200 km mit einer Ladung in einem Elektroauto möglich sind. In dieser Form, würde NanoFlowCell auf einen Schlag alle Reichweiten- und Ladeprobleme der E-Mobilität lösen.



Der Artikel ist aus 2016. Den öffentlichen Rekordversuch und den Hype in den Medien muss ich verpasst haben.  Sorry, der ganze Artikel schreit nur nach Verarsche, mit der Investorengelder eingesammelt werden sollten.


----------



## Mosed (4. Oktober 2018)

Ja, es tauchen alle paar Monate Meldungen auf, dass jemand meint die ultimative Batterie erfunden zu haben, die alle Reichweiten- und Ladezeitenprobleme löst, entweder mit Elektrolyt oder eine Feststoffbatterie. Nur auf dem Markt angekommen ist davon bisher nichts.

Nach aktuellem Stand wird ja in diversen Kreisen davon ausgegangen, dass es 2 Technologien parallel geben wird:
- Akku für Kurz- und Mittelstreckenfahrzeuge
- Brennstoffzelle (mit Wasserstoff) für Langstreckenfahrzeuge


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Oktober 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist aus 2016. Den öffentlichen Rekordversuch und den Hype in den Medien muss ich verpasst haben.  Sorry, der ganze Artikel schreit nur nach Verarsche, mit der Investorengelder eingesammelt werden sollten.


Da hast du aber elend lange geschlafen.  Es gibt aber auch aktuelleres... (der focus-artikel ist eher kritisch der technik gegenüber, aber jeder darf seine eigene meinung haben) link 1 / link 2



Mosed schrieb:


> Ja, es tauchen alle paar Monate Meldungen auf, dass jemand meint die ultimative Batterie erfunden zu haben, die alle Reichweiten- und Ladezeitenprobleme löst, entweder mit Elektrolyt oder eine Feststoffbatterie. Nur auf dem Markt angekommen ist davon bisher nichts.


Ich sag`s mal so, tesla kündigt gefühlt schon eine ewigkeit das model 3 an, will aus der verlust-zone raus und elon wollte sogar schon alle aktien zurück kaufen. Nichts davon ist bis jetzt zu sehen.
Von daher, die e-mobilität steht noch am anfang und deshalb wird an allen ecken und enden geforscht.Davon kommt halt ab und zu mal was an die öffentlichkeit, aber man muß auch nicht alles für bahre münze nehmen bzw. es für sofort einsatzfähig halten. Von der nano flow cell-technik gibt es wenigstens einen funktionierenden prototyp und das ist schonmal mehr als viele andere vor zu weisen haben. Mit sachen die nur im labor funktionieren kann man in der welt da draußen halt nicht viel anfangen.


> Nach aktuellem Stand wird ja in diversen Kreisen davon ausgegangen, dass es 2 Technologien parallel geben wird:
> - Akku für Kurz- und Mittelstreckenfahrzeuge
> - Brennstoffzelle (mit Wasserstoff) für Langstreckenfahrzeuge


Na wie gesagt, brennstoffzelle mit wasserstof wird eher nicht (dauerhaft) kommen. Die technik ist letztlich schon eine ganze weile ausgereift und wäre entsprechend schon da, wenn es nur praktikabel und vor allem rentabel wäre. Allerdings könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, das man in so einer brennstoffzelle auch etwas anderes als nur wasserstoff oxidieren kann...


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Oktober 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich sag`s mal so, tesla kündigt gefühlt schon eine ewigkeit das model 3 an, will aus der verlust-zone raus und elon wollte sogar schon alle aktien zurück kaufen. Nichts davon ist bis jetzt zu sehen.



Für Europa oder Deutschland mag das zwar stimmen (ist die Frage, wie wichtig den Californieren ein winziges Land mit wenig Potential ist verglichen mit Ländern die ein xfaches kleiner sind als Deutschland aber 10x so viel Fahrzeuge abkaufen...)  aber in den USA und Canda läuft das seit August recht rund. Die kommen jetzt in Stückzahlen die anderen Herstellern langsam anfangen werden weh zu tun.. die haben in den letzten 3 Monaten über 70.000 Kunden verloren. Hab da ne Verkaufsgraphik vom September 2018 in den USA allein... da geht langsam was. Wenn sie es schaffen so weiter zu produzieren könnte es in paar Monaten mit ner schwarzen 0 raus kommen. Model S/X rennen am Limit, da können sie nicht mehr produzieren und das Model 3 fährt hoch... zwar deutlich verspätet aber jetzt scheint es zu laufen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2018)

Und wenn das Model3 dann mal irgendwann bei uns in größeren Stückzahlen verkauft wird bzw. werden soll und die Qualität zumindest einigermaßen stimmt, sind die deutschen Hersteller schon da (die ja laut so vielen die E-Mobilität verschlaften haben ).
Ich tippe mal drauf, dass der I.D. ... von VW dem Model3 ab 2019/20 ziemlich große Probleme bereiten wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Oktober 2018)

Eher nicht.. komplett anderen Kundenkreis. Der ID Käufer wird nicht in der Klasse 50 - 80k€ zu finden sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich dachte das Model3 sollte günstig werden ? hab 35t€ im Kopf ?


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Oktober 2018)

Joa, ab 35.000 US-$ netto. Alles andere hat die Presse dann draus gemacht. In den USA sind die Preise immer ohne Steuern. Packst du dann Transport, 10% Zoll, 19% Steuern etc. drauf wird man merken dass unter 40 - 45k€ nix geht. 

 Aber das kann man der Autopresse in D nicht vorwerfen. Immerhin bekommen sie ihr Geld von den Firmen hier, also warum sollte man über anderen was gutes schreiben? Wer die letzten Monate sich viel da umgesehen hat wird feststellen dass die gaaaanzen vielen Probleme die die bösen E-Autos hatten auf einmal egal sind, wenn da vorn drauf Mercedes oder Audi steht. Oder so lange wie die FIrmen halt Werbung kaufen.. kann man sehen wie man will


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2018)

Das ist dann ja mal ganz schön teuer, wenn man sieht, was man dafür bekommt.

Audi hat mMn mit dem E-Tron sehr wenig falsch gemacht, Mercedes mit dem EQC fast alles falsch gemacht, was falsch zu machen ist


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2018)

Der E-Tron ist ein "naja" Fall.
Ich halte das Fahrzeug für einen hauch zu früh. Da ist noch einige snicht so, wie es sein müsste.

Klar,d ie Idee ist nett, aber es wird ein ganz schön schwerer Klotz.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2018)

Von leichten E Fahrzeugen kann man sich in nächster Zeit erst mal verabschieden.
Die Akkus wiegen halt.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt wieder neue Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles glatt läuft, ist er am Freitag im Auto


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (6. Oktober 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Audi hat mMn mit dem E-Tron sehr wenig falsch gemacht, Mercedes mit dem EQC fast alles falsch gemacht, was falsch zu machen ist



Sehe ich genau so.

So sehr ich die Desings von Mercedes auch mag, aber den EQC haben die, auf Deutsch gesagt, irgendwie verkackt.

Durfte jetzt im Urlaub in einer E-Klasse mitfahren und war auch echt überrascht wie Eng die geschnitten sind... Dagegen ist der neue A6 eine Drei-Zimmer-Wohnung.


----------



## worco (6. Oktober 2018)

Der Taycan wird nice !
E tron bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, optisch find ich ihm aber ganz cool. Preislich halt schon sehr hoch...


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Oktober 2018)

Gestern die Spritpreise am Flüelen gesehen... ich glaub die Lobbyarbeit kann ich mir in 1 -2 Jahen schenken. Was ich für 100km fahren zahle reicht dort für grad mal 1,5 Liter  Bin jetzt das Jahr fast 20.000km gefahren schon... tausende gespart  In 10 Jahren wird's wohl richtig gut aussehen


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (6. Oktober 2018)

worco schrieb:


> Der Taycan wird nice !
> E tron bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, optisch find ich ihm aber ganz cool. Preislich halt schon sehr hoch...



Auf den Taycan bin ich auch mal gespannt.

Den e-tron wird, vermute ich, kaum einer hier bisher gefahren sein.  
Bin mal gespannt was der in meiner Konfiguration kosten würde.

Ansich fände ich ein Elektro Auto ja schon interessant, mich schreckt nur immer noch die geringe Reichweite ab (beim e-tron meine ich was von 400km gelesen zu haben).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Oktober 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gestern die Spritpreise am Flüelen gesehen... ich glaub die Lobbyarbeit kann ich mir in 1 -2 Jahen schenken.


Die spritpreise geben auch wieder nach. 
Und die "lobbyarbeit" solltest du sowieso weg lassen. Die ist irgendwie nervig und überzeugt keinen normalen menschen. Lediglich bei den, üblicher weise, minderbemittelten politikern könntest du damit was reißen. (und welche die das nutzen gehören für mich an den nächsten baum gekettet)


> Bin jetzt das Jahr fast 20.000km gefahren schon... tausende gespart


... und die umwelt ordentlich verpestet (herkunft kobalt und lithium für deinen akku, atom-strom zum laden)
Aber wenn du an der zahl noch eine zusätzliche "0" hinten dran hast wäre ein erfahrungsbericht nicht schlecht inkl. allem, was getauscht wurde.


----------



## DARPA (7. Oktober 2018)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier sieht man was Aftermarket Ladeluftkühler und Catback an nem Civic Type R (FK2-R) bringen. Gemessen auf nem 1 Jahr alten Maha.
Das ganze ist ohne Abstimmung (und mit stock Downpipe + Kat)

Mehrperformance im Peak sind + 29 PS / + 16,6 Nm
Aber überrascht war ich von dem massiven Drehmomentanstieg im unteren Drehzahlbereich. Hier leistet wohl die AGA ganze Arbeit.

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass die stock Messung die beste aus 3 Läufen ist. Hatten an dem Tag zwischen 280 und 300 PS gemessen. 
Ist einfach nen Problem des originalen LLK, dass unter Last die Ladelufttemp zu stark ansteigt und dadurch der Motor Zündung zurück nimmt.
Mit dem anderen LLK haben 2 Runs hintereinander das gleiche Ergebnis gezeigt.

Im Frühjahr kanns dann weiter gehen


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Oktober 2018)

Nice  Wo habt ihr den LLK verbaut? Wie schauts dann mit den anderen Temps so aus? Guter LLK ist ja gut, aber wenns euch dann so geht wie SEAT damals mit dem 160 PS TDI mit Getriebeschaden ist die Freude dann eher kurz


----------



## Mosed (7. Oktober 2018)

Achja. Nochmal reparieren oder neues Auto? Eine schwierige Entscheidung...

BMW 325iA, Baujahr 2006, ca. 190.000 km. Da die MIL jetzt dauerhaft an ist, sind wohl beide Kats komplett im Eimer (über 2 Jahre ist die ab und zu wieder ausgegangen, laut damaliger BMW-Diagnose sind die Kats defekt). Ohne Defekt wäre der angeblich um die 8000€ Wert (wobei es auch 3 komplett reparierte Unfällschäden gab).
Ich kann jetzt also fast 2000€ für den Austausch zahlen, neue Winterreifen wären auch mal fällig (7 Jahre alt, ca. 4 mm Profil) und die Windschutzscheibe muss getauscht werden, wenn der HU-Prüfer den Steinschlag im Sichtbereich sieht (er hat keine Verästelungen, ist aber deutlich größer als diese Mikroabplatzungen). Wären dann 150€ wegen SB bei TK.
Im April 2019 ist die HU/AU fällig...

Oder ein anderes Auto. Aber z.B. ein neuer oder halbwegs neuer Skoda Oktavia Combi mit guter Ausstattung (und OPF...) kostet auch schnell knapp unter oder über 30.000€ (die 18% Rabatt, die man so Online bekommen kann eingerechnet).
Einen älteren gebrauchten zu kaufen birgt das Risiko bald Probleme mit einem Direkteinspritzer ohne OPF zu bekommen (die sind nach den Dieseln garantiert als nächste dran) und bei diversen günstigen Marken weiß ich eh nicht, ob es da ratsam ist ein älteres Modell zu kaufen.


Was gegen den BMW spricht:
- hoher Spritverbrauch
- hoher Ölverbrauch
- alt und hohe Laufleistung, Folgeschäden etc. nicht abschätzbar (Elektronik?!)



Was für den BMW spricht:
- ich kenne die Historie und sehe außer der oben benannten Punkte keinen Reparaturbedarf
- erstmal kostet die Reparatur deutlich weniger als ein neues Auto
- Schäden hervorgerufen durch den anstehenden Nachwuchs sind nicht so tragisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen? Wie haltbar ist bei BMW die ganze Elektronik, wie z.B. elektrischen Sitze, Bi-Xenon mit Kurvenlicht, usw. Da steckt ja schon einiges drin...


----------



## Zoon (8. Oktober 2018)

BMW Foren / Verwerter / nach "Schlachtern" abgrasen ob du da funktionsfähige Kats noch bekommst evtl auch komplett mit Auspuffanlage. 

Gebrauchtwagen aus dem VW Konzern, schwierig aufgrund der Situation und die Macken die gewisse Motorbaureihen bei denen so haben muss man genau die Historie des Wagen kennen um abzuschätzen das man mindest die nächsten 3 Jahre ohne große Katastrophe durchkommt. Sei es Software, Steuerketten, Einzelzündspulen, AGR Ventile, Kolbenringe etc. pp.

Dein BMW kennst ja in und auswändig, wenn der fahrwerkstechnisch noch sauber ist bei den bekannten Schwachstellen da weißt ja wenigstens was Phase ist.


----------



## Captn (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde mal schauen, ob du nicht gebrauchte KATs aus einem Schlachter bekommst. Das musst du dann nur irgendjemanden zum Schweißen geben (Anfang des Jahres hat einer aus dem 7-forum seinen E38 wegen eines gerissenen Krümmers einer Metallbude gegeben und war zufrieden ) Zumindest wäre das wesentlich günstiger als die 2000€. Wegen des Ölverbrauchs würde ich mal schauen, eventuell anderes Öl zu nehmen. Der Vorbesitzer von meinem hat immer fleißig 0W30 reingekippt. Mittlerweile ist das aber zu dünn gewesen. Seit ich da nun den Bestimmungen entsprechend vernünftiges 5W40 reinkippe. Kam nie wieder eine Meldung. Mein Vater hatte bei seinem E46 auch das gleiche.
Von der Elektronik dürfte bei deinem nicht so viel hinüber gehen, außer du hast mal einen Wasserschaden. Die einzigen mir großen bekannten Probleme sind die irgendwann auftretenden Pixelfehler im Kombiinstrument und im Bordmonitor, sowie die ABS Blöcke, die irgendwann anfangen rumzuspinnen, weil sie zu heiß werden. Das tritt aber auch nicht bei jedem auf.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosed (8. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem Modell sind die Kats in die Krümmer integriert. Trotz R6 sind es 2. Also darf man 2 Krümmer mit 2 Kats kaufen, was alleine eine vierstellige Summe ausmacht bei den Werkstattersatzteilen. Und mal eben auf der Straße getauscht ist das ja auch nicht. 
Bei gebrauchten Kats weiß man ja auch nicht wie deren Zustand so ist. Die wären ja alle ziemlich alt.

BMW würde für die Reparatur 2400€ nehmen, freie Werkstätten bei der letzten Anfrage lagen auch bei 2000 oder knapp drunter. Aber müsste ich mal neu anfragen.


Bei meinem Auto weiß ich zumindest was die letzten 60.000 km gelaufen ist. Die hinteren Stoßdämpfer sind bereits getauscht.
Öl ist bisher 0W40 drin und habe auch schon verschiedene probiert. Aber es sind immer 1 Liter pro ca. 2000 km, was innerhalb der Spek von BMW ist und bei dem Motor N52 gibt es da eine riesen Spanne. Manche müssen ständig nachkippen, manche gar nicht.


Was man bei meinauto.de für Rabatte auf manche Neuwagen bekommt ist ja schon krass. Bis über 30%. Vieles knapp unter 20%.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2018)

Mosed schrieb:


> BMW würde für die Reparatur 2400€ nehmen, freie Werkstätten bei der letzten Anfrage lagen auch bei 2000 oder knapp drunter. Aber müsste ich mal neu anfragen.


Geiz ist nicht immer geil. Wenn du die billigste Reparatur willst, dann bekommst du auch die billigste. Umsonst Autos reparieren kann niemand.


----------



## Mosed (8. Oktober 2018)

Was hat die Aussage mit Geiz zu tun? Das die Preise von BMW abgehoben sind ist ja wohl bekannt. Da kosten die Teile einfach nur mehr, weil BMW drauf steht. Und ob die höheren Stundensätze bei den Mitarbeitern in der Werkstatt ankommen ist auch offen.

Daher suche ich mir logischerweise eine Werkstatt mit günstigeren Preisen. Die Hinterhofklitsche muss es ja auch nicht sein. Und für eine Entscheidung braucht man logischerweise aktuelle Kostenvoranschläge (mind. 1).


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe halt schon viele "günstigste" Reparaturen nacharbeiten dürfen. Wären die direkt zu Daimler gefahren, hätten die teilweise tausende Euros gespart. Grade in Sachen Motorreparaturen bekommt man meist exakt das was man zahlt.

Freie Werkstätten sind auf keinen Fall pauschal schlecht. Die "billigsten" sind es aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit. Ich hatte erst grade wieder ein Fahrzeug wo die Reparatur bei uns kostenlos gewesen wäre. Stattdessen war er zu der billigsten Bude hier in der Umgebung hingefahren. Die hatten ihm 2500€ berechnet und einen Folgeschaden am Motor verursacht. Den habe ich dann für nochmal 1500€ behoben. Da ich sowas jeden Monat habe kann ich nur immer wieder von "billigen" Reparaturen abraten. Ist es unter -20% im Vergleich zum Vertragshändler, bekommst du auch genau das und nicht was du erwartest.


----------



## Mosed (8. Oktober 2018)

Haftet eine Werkstatt nicht für offensichtliche Folgeschäden?

Klar gibt es Reparaturen, bei denen man vorsichtig sein muss und die Werkstatt zumindest spezialisiert sein sollte - gerade im Bereich Motor/Getriebe.
Aber einen Krümmer mit Kat tauschen sollte doch jede Werkstatt mit ausgebildetem Personal hinbekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2018)

Keine Ahnung ob er sein Geld eingeklagt oder bekommen hat.
Meistens läuft das so ab:
Kunde fährt in eine Pfuscherbude, dort wird irgendwas kaputtgemacht.
Kunde bezahlt bei dieser Bude.
Dann bringt der Kunde das Auto zu uns.
Ich lege einen Befund fest und mache einen KV.
Dann kann er sich entscheiden ob das Auto repariert werden soll oder nicht.
Wenn es repariert wird mache ich eine Kiste fertig mit den Altteilen, Fotos und meinem Befund. Die Kiste packe ich ins Auto.
Dann bezahlt der Kunde bei uns die Rechnung.
Jetzt kann er sich entscheiden ob er mit seinen alten Klotten zur ersten Werkstatt, zum Anwalt oder nirgendwo hinfährt.
Wir mischen uns pauschal in sowas nicht ein. Das sollen dann die beiden unter sich klären.


Grade so Arbeiten wie das Ausbohren von Glühkerzen, Injektorschrauben, Saugrohrschrauben oder Krümmer Stehbolzen geht bei diesen Buden quasi zu 99% schief. Steuerzeiten einstellen an Motoren mit mehreren Steuerketten oder frei verstellbaren Steuerzeiten klappt auch nicht.
Dann gibt es natürlich auch die besseren Buden.
Die versuchen z.B. einen Injektor abzudichten, reißen aber die Schraube ab. Die laden dann das Auto auf, bringen es zu uns und ich mache das grade wieder fertig alles im eingebauten Zustand. Kostet dann 1-2 Stunden Arbeit und alles ist wieder i.O..
Die Pfuscher halten da meist erst einmal richtig mit der Bohrmaschine rein, damit man nix mehr retten kann. Da kann ich dann auch nur noch den ganzen Zylinderkopf erneuern. Das hätte einfach nicht sein müssen.

Ein sehr beliebter Folgeschaden ist auch der neue Klimakompressor, der nach 5 Tagen schon wieder kaputt ist. Wenn man da nur den Kompressor reinbaut und nicht die Späne aus dem System holt, dann geht das nunmal nicht besonders lange gut.  Oft waren die Autos sogar erst zur Befundfestlegung bei uns, haben sich dann aber dafür entschieden den Kompressor wo anders machen zu lassen. Das war natürlich auch viel billiger, weil dort nicht das System gespült wurde und auch nicht die ganzen Teile erneuert, die man nicht spülen kann.
Und unterm Strich wäre es dann doch deutlich billiger gewesen gleich die "teure" Reparatur machen zu lassen.


----------



## DARPA (9. Oktober 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nice  Wo habt ihr den LLK verbaut? Wie schauts dann mit den anderen Temps so aus? Guter LLK ist ja gut, aber wenns euch dann so geht wie SEAT damals mit dem 160 PS TDI mit Getriebeschaden ist die Freude dann eher kurz



Ist ein konventioneller Front Mount. Über Wasser- und Öltemperaturen muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, die werden dadurch nicht negativ beeinflusst. Zumindest bei der Größe, wie ich es verbaut habe.
Im Gegenteil, den OEM LLk rauszuschmeissen ist eher ne Wohltat fürs Auto.

Gibt Leute, die fahren mit Upgrade Lader 500 PS. 
Mit Downpipe und Abstimmung sollte ich irgendwo bei 350+ PS / 500 Nm landen. Damit wäre ich dann voll zufrieden und es ist noch safe.


----------



## Zoon (9. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob er sein Geld eingeklagt oder bekommen hat.
> Meistens läuft das so ab:
> Kunde fährt in eine Pfuscherbude, dort wird irgendwas kaputtgemacht.



Aktuelle Folge von den Autodoktoren . ZKD Falschrum montiert 




Mosed schrieb:


> Bei dem Modell sind die Kats in die Krümmer  integriert. Trotz R6 sind es 2. Also darf man 2 Krümmer mit 2 Kats  kaufen.



Naja es wird sicher doch irgndwo ein schlacht  325i existieren evtl Unfallschaden (bei BMW leider nicht  unwahrscheinlich xD) wo der Motor wenig km drauf hat und die Kats auch  noch gut sind. Das BMW für Neuteile einer nicht mehr gebauten Baureihe  Apothekenpreise zum Quadrat verlangt + die AW obendrauf sollte klar  sein. Selbst die paar Stunden Recherche in guten BMW Foren sollte es  wert sein.

Aber auch hier mal Vordiagnose stellen, wenn in deinen Originalkats die Monolithen verschmolzen sind oder gar nicht mehr da  muss man grundsätzlich erstmal prüfen ob mit dem Motor noch alles Tacko ist.


----------



## Mosed (9. Oktober 2018)

Mal angenommen es gäbe gebrauchte Kats - wer baut die dann ein? Werkstätten bauen ja nicht mal selbstgebrachte Neuteile ein....

Beim Bosch Car Service bekomme ich Rabatt auf Teile, die würden die Reparatur für 1850€ machen. Der Tausch selber (also Arbeitsstunden) kostet 264€ + 19%, also 314,16€. Keine Ahnung, ob das ein angemessener Preis ist oder zu billig.
Muss bei so einem Tausch die Krümmerdichtung etc. getauscht werden? Oder nur bei Bedarf? In den Preisaufstellungen, die ich bisher immer so gesehen habe, wurden immer nur Kats als Teile gelistet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2018)

Selbstverständlich sollten die Dichtung, die Stehbolzen+Muttern und die Schellen ersetzt werden.
Bei Arbeiten an älteren Abgasanlagen geht meist eh das ganze Befestigungsmaterial kaputt, weil es zu stark verrostet ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Oktober 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ist ein konventioneller Front Mount. Über Wasser- und Öltemperaturen muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, die werden dadurch nicht negativ beeinflusst. Zumindest bei der Größe, wie ich es verbaut habe.
> Im Gegenteil, den OEM LLk rauszuschmeissen ist eher ne Wohltat fürs Auto.



Ich hab auch nicht vom Motorenöl geredet  Ich war nur dabei wo SEAT den 1.9TDI von 150PS auf 160PS gebracht hatte (ja ich weiss, Tuner schaffen das mehrfache davon nur mit paar Mausklicks, die ändern keine Ansaugung, LLK, Zusammensetzung vom Block etc. für paar PS) und ebenfalls einen sehr effizienten Front-LLK dazu geklemmt hatten. Irgendwann bei den Tests auf der Strecke kamen sie dann darauf dass durch die höhere Effizient die Motorraum Temperatur steigt was sich negativ auf Lebensdauer einzelner Komponenten ausgewirkt hat. Eines der Teile war das Getriebe das zu viel warme Luft bekommen hat so dass das Öl dort ebenfalls zu warm für gute Haltbarkeit wurde. Also musste da noch ein extra Ölkühler für das mit dazu... 
Alles so kleine Teile die man halt erst dann merkt wenns kracht...


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2018)

Nee da braucht man keine Bedenken haben in diesem Bereich. Da reden wir ja noch von entdrosseln  Gibt inzwischen auch genug Erfahrungen mit dem Karren.
Ausserdem ist das nen Honda, der fährt zur Not auch ohne Öl  ^^


----------



## ludscha (11. Oktober 2018)

> Ausserdem ist das nen Honda, der fährt zur Not auch ohne Öl  ^^



Die Frage ist, nur wie lange


----------



## Zoon (13. Oktober 2018)

Mosed schrieb:


> Mal angenommen es gäbe gebrauchte Kats - wer baut die dann ein? Werkstätten bauen ja nicht mal selbstgebrachte Neuteile ein....



Habe gedacht du machst alles am BMW selber.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Oktober 2018)

Nächstes Projekt beim 335i wird ein Upgrade der Bremse, damit das Ganze auch rennstreckentauglich wird.
Hab mir heute Bremssättel vom BMW M2/M3/M4 gekauft (1500km gelaufen), als Bremsscheibe kommt vorne höchstwahrscheinlich eine gestiftete, zweiteilige, wärmebehandelte Scheibe drauf, hinten normale Scheiben.
Folgendes ändert sich zur OEM Bremsanlage:
Vorne:   1 Kolben Faustsattel 348mm -> 4 Kolben Brembo Festsattel 370mm
Hinten: 1 Kolben Faustsattel 336mm -> 2 Kolben Brembo Festsattel 345mm


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich hoffe die Gummischläuche werden vorher noch abgeschraubt.  StVZO Klötze oder gute Klötze?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Oktober 2018)

Ja, werden gegen Stahlflex ersetzt. 
Gute Beläge


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2018)

Beim 7er steht demnächst ein Bremsflüssigkeitwechsel an und da überlege ich auch auf Stahlflex umzurüsten... Ob es sich lohnt?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2018)

Nö.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2018)

Kommt auch auf den Preis der Leitung an.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Oktober 2018)

Glaub der Satz für ihn kostet zwischen 100 und 150€.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2018)

Wenn das für alle 4 Räder ist, ist das ok, je nach Zustand der Leitungen jetzt, ist der Aufpreis ja nicht die welt.
Zu viel würde ich mir aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2018)

Kommt halt drauf an ob einem 100-150€ für ein besseres Gefühl wert sind. Mit Serienklötzen wird das Pedal aber immer noch matschig sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2018)

Naja, wenn die Leitungen eh neu können/müssen, ist der Aufpreis eben kleiner. Und die Haltbarkeit sollte auch leicht besser sein.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir isses nun doch kein i30n geworden. 

Stattdessen dieses Schmuckstück, ist die 2.0T Variante mit Quattro und 7 Gang S-tronic. Sline komplett. Farbe ist Gletscherweiß metallic. 

Ist ein Audi Werkswagen mit 5tkm drauf. 

In 2 Wochen isser abholbereit. Wird noch mal aufbereit, poliert und Nanoversiegelt (Lack und Scheiben). 

Ich kanns kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich finds schade und auch komisch, dass es den nur mit 190PS gibt und nicht mit rund 240PS als GTI Alternative


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. Oktober 2018)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß ! 

Eine Stufe über dem GTI gibt ja den S3. Hat zwar Allrad und 80PS mehr, aber besser als nix


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde es auch total unlogisch das die 2.0 TFSI jetzt nur noch 190 PS haben. Selbst die ersten 2.0 TFSI im 8P hatten schon 200 PS. Ich würde den mit Software auf 240-250 PS machen wie es der A4 auch hat.


----------



## ich558 (15. Oktober 2018)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß !
> 
> Eine Stufe über dem GTI gibt ja den S3. Hat zwar Allrad und 80PS mehr, aber besser als nix



Ja aber S3 ist ja die Alternative zum R und eine andere Liga. Zum GTI gibt es keine A3 Alternative was ich schade finde und ich denke mal der 2.0TFSI im A3 wird der selbe Motor wie im GTI sein nur gedrosselt oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ja aber S3 ist ja die Alternative zum R und eine andere Liga. Zum GTI gibt es keine A3 Alternative was ich schade finde und ich denke mal der 2.0TFSI im A3 wird der selbe Motor wie im GTI sein nur gedrosselt oder?


Nein.
Der 2.0 TFSI im Facelift ist eine Neuentwicklung (Miller-Motor). Dieser ist sehr auf Spritsparen optimiert. Der 2.0 tfsi im S3 ist noch der alte Motor. 
Leistungssteigerung kommt evtl. später mal. 
Abt bietet ja seit neustem dank Kooperation mit Audi sogar die volle Werksgarantie an trotz Optimierung. Lassen Sie sich aber auch gut bezahlen mit knapp 2600 (2000 Basis + 600€ für die erweitere Garantie von Audi auf 5 Jahre). 

Auf der Probefahrt habe ich aber dank Allrad und DSG keine Leistung vermisst. Der geht ne ganze Ecke besser als mein A3 mit 125PS.


----------



## Klutten (15. Oktober 2018)

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Auto was du dir da gegönnt hast. Der A3 ist (gerade als Limo) fast das schönste Auto aus dem Konzern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Oktober 2018)

Wer will schon Sprit sparen, wenn man auch mehr Dampf haben kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Oktober 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Auto was du dir da gegönnt hast. Der A3 ist (gerade als Limo) fast das schönste Auto aus dem Konzern.


Danke, das finde ich auch. Die A3 Limo ist wunderschön. Am liebsten hätte ich noch Arablau gehabt, aber die Farbe ist recht selten wegen des hohen Aufpreises. Weiß oder Grau war meine zweite Wahl und steht ihm ja auch ausgesprochen gut mit den Rückleuchten.


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer will schon Sprit sparen, wenn man auch mehr Dampf haben kann?


Da ich jeden Tag durch Berlin fahren muss und öfter mal Stop and Go angesagt ist, habe ich auf jeden Fall nichts dagegen. Aber trotzdem hätte ich mir noch eine Stufe mehr gewünscht zwischen diesem Motor und dem des S3, das stimmt wohl. Aber standhafte Reserven  sollte der ja noch haben. Die meisten 2L Benziner erreichen ja schon ohne Turbo 200 PS. Um die 240 PS sollten also locker drinnen sein ohne Angst haben zu müssen. 
Das Getriebe ist ja auch im S3 verbaut, das sollte also auch nicht limitieren.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Oktober 2018)

Dann musst du auch mehr hinlegen für mehr Power. Audi kanns es gebrauchen, die Kaution für den Chef is nedd billig. Und auch sonst braichen die jeden Euro den sie so bekommen können


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2018)

Der S3 ist gar nicht weit entfernt vom Preis. Aber Versicherung ist in Berlin nicht billig. 
Mit 27 habe ich eben erst SF8, also noch recht teuer alles. Meine Freundin (21) darf auch fahren, macht es nicht billiger. 
In 4 Jahren gebe ich ihn wieder ab, dann kann eventuell der S3 kommen, falls es diesen dann überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Oktober 2018)

Geben ja, aber ob du den dann noch fahren darfst ist ne andere Frage


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2018)

In Berlin? Fraglich, bei mir? Kennst du John Wayne


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2018)

Wird mal Zeit das die Ökos in der Regierung abgelöst werden, dann kann man auch wieder ohne Schikane Auto fahren.  Geschadet hat es bis jetzt weder dem Planet, noch den Menschen.


----------



## ich558 (16. Oktober 2018)

Bei den Wahlergebnissen für die Grünen ist keine Besserung in Sicht -.-

Immerhin auch in meiner Gegend auch noch egal 

btw: es gibt ja viele aktuelle Autos, die ohne Kats mit Luftfahrwerk, Software und so weiter unterwegs sind. Was machen die Leute in 2 Jahren beim Tüv? Alles kurz zurück bauen und nachm Termin wieder dran?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2018)

Ebay Tüv. Kostet meist doppelt so viel aber kommt auf jeden Fall durch.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Geschadet hat es bis jetzt weder dem Planet, noch den Menschen.


Alles klar, beschissenste Aussage ever.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit das die Ökos in der Regierung abgelöst werden, dann kann man auch wieder ohne Schikane Auto fahren.  Geschadet hat es bis jetzt weder dem Planet, noch den Menschen.



Na, DAS halte ich jetzt für ein Gerücht.

Ich kann nur mutmaßen, dass du jüngeren Baujahrs bist, ich habe mit meinen 53 Lenzen noch die ganzen Autos in den 1970ger und 1980ger ohne Kat "gerochen" - das brauche ich nicht nochmal.

Und stimmt, der Erde ist es völlig wurscht, ob du da bist oder nicht und ob ein Auto fährt oder nicht, die hat die letzten 5 Mrd. Jahre ohne Menschheit ausgehalten und wird die nächsten Mrd. Jahre ohne Menschen gut auskommen.

Es geht um so "Kleinigkeiten" wie die Gesundheit oder Leben von deinen Großeltern, Eltern, Geschwister, Freunde, Partner, Kinder, was auch immer...

Über deren Schicksal den völlig irrelevanten und unnützen Spaß am Autofahren zu stellen, solltest du in einer ruhigen Minute der Selbstbesinnung nochmals intern hinterfragen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> btw: es gibt ja viele aktuelle Autos, die ohne Kats mit Luftfahrwerk, Software und so weiter unterwegs sind. Was machen die Leute in 2 Jahren beim Tüv? Alles kurz zurück bauen und nachm Termin wieder dran?



Da gibt es immer Möglichkeiten. Entweder wird an einem 2. Fahrzeug die AU durchgeführt, zurückgebaut oder man hat das Glück mit 2 von ehemals 4 Kats noch durch die AU zu kommen


----------



## P2063 (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> dann kann man auch wieder ohne Schikane Auto fahren.  Geschadet hat es bis jetzt weder dem Planet, noch den Menschen.



rauchen verursacht keinen Lungenkrebs, die Erderwärmung ist eine Lüge und Trump ist der beste Präsident den die USA je hatten


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2018)

Früher gab es kaum Autos und die Leute wurden 35 Jahre alt. Heute gibt es massenhaft Autos und die Leute werden 90 Jahre alt.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Früher gab es kaum Autos und die Leute wurden 35 Jahre alt. Heute gibt es massenhaft Autos und die Leute werden 90 Jahre alt.



Und was hat das mit deiner Aussage "Wird mal Zeit das die Ökos in der Regierung abgelöst werden, dann kann man auch wieder ohne Schikane Auto fahren.  Geschadet hat es bis jetzt weder dem Planet, noch den Menschen." zu tun???

Oder sollen wir hieraus interpretieren, dass je mehr Autos auf den Straßen sind, sich der Gesundheitszustand der Menschen verbessert???


----------



## Captn (17. Oktober 2018)

Mich stört an der ganzen Geschichte, dass hier viel zu emotional und wenig realistisch gehandelt wird. Es hat den Anschein, es ginge nur noch darum, den Verbrennungsmotor endlich in den Ruhestand zu schicken, ohne dabei zu beachten, dass man für die Alternativen auch "Kraftstoff" benötigt. Und da Deutschland in Bezug auf die Energiewende teilweise komplett versagt hat, stellen sich mir da so einige Fragen. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Mich stört an der ganzen Geschichte, dass hier viel zu emotional und wenig realistisch gehandelt wird.



Was aber in der Öffentlichkeit von beiden Lagern der Fall ist 
Es gibt auch viel zu viele völlig naive Personen, die laut deren Aussage für immer und ewig am Verbrenner festhalten wollen und keine Alternativlösung dulden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit deiner Aussage "Wird mal Zeit das die Ökos in der Regierung abgelöst werden, dann kann man auch wieder ohne Schikane Auto fahren.  Geschadet hat es bis jetzt weder dem Planet, noch den Menschen." zu tun???
> 
> Oder sollen wir hieraus interpretieren, dass je mehr Autos auf den Straßen sind, sich der Gesundheitszustand der Menschen verbessert???


Naja dem Gesundheitszustand geschadet hat es sicher nicht. Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit das Autofahrer schikaniert werden von der Regierung, obwohl jeder auf die Autofahrer angewiesen ist. Das gibt bestimmt nen schönen Aufschrei, wenn die ersten Leute verrecken, weil der Krankenwagen wegen einem Fehler im Ab Blue System nicht mehr anspringt. Ein System, was 100% überflüssig ist. Und ich möchte mal die Gesichter der Ökos sehen, wenn die durchschnittliche Amazon Bestellung 2 Wochen dauert, weil E-LKWs nur noch ein paar Kilometer weit kommen. Frisches Obst gibt es dann im Supermarkt selbstverständlich auch nicht mehr.
Es ist ganz wichtig das wir den Verbrennungsmotor abschaffen, damit wir wieder zurück in die Steinzeit kommen.


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Mich stört an der ganzen Geschichte, dass hier viel zu emotional und wenig realistisch gehandelt wird. Es hat den Anschein, es ginge nur noch darum, den Verbrennungsmotor endlich in den Ruhestand zu schicken, ohne dabei zu beachten, dass man für die Alternativen auch "Kraftstoff" benötigt. Und da Deutschland in Bezug auf die Energiewende teilweise komplett versagt hat, stellen sich mir da so einige Fragen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Da bin ich bei dir.
Sinnvolle Alternativen wollen erst geschaffen werden, die sehe ich persönlich beim E-Auto beim jetzigen Entwicklungsstand noch nicht wirklich.

Und auch der Diesel-Motor als solches ist per se nicht schlecht, schlecht ist lediglich der Umgang der Konzernspitzen mit der bewußten Verbrauchertäuschung.

Es ist ja nicht der Wutbürger, der hier das Ende des automobilen Zeitalters einläutet, sondern deren Arroganz im Handeln.

Hätte z. B. VW ganz zu Beginn gesagt, OK, Leutz, Fehler gemacht, die US-Benutzer bekommen 20 Mrd. als Entschädigung, das Gleiche machen wir in D., geht aber nur mit Abstottern, sonst ist die Firma Pleite, 
hätte jeder Verständnis gezeigt und das irre emotionale Gerede von derzeit wäre gar nicht hochgekommen.

Es ist die Ungleichbehandlung der treusten Kundschaft, nämlich der Deutschen, die der Aufreger ist.
Eben Totalversagen in den Konzernzentralen...


----------



## compisucher (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja dem Gesundheitszustand geschadet hat es sicher nicht. Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit das Autofahrer schikaniert werden von der Regierung, obwohl jeder auf die Autofahrer angewiesen ist. Das gibt bestimmt nen schönen Aufschrei, wenn die ersten Leute verrecken, weil der Krankenwagen wegen einem Fehler im Ab Blue System nicht mehr anspringt. Ein System, was 100% überflüssig ist. Und ich möchte mal die Gesichter der Ökos sehen, wenn die durchschnittliche Amazon Bestellung 2 Wochen dauert, weil E-LKWs nur noch ein paar Kilometer weit kommen. Frisches Obst gibt es dann im Supermarkt selbstverständlich auch nicht mehr.
> Es ist ganz wichtig das wir den Verbrennungsmotor abschaffen, damit wir wieder zurück in die Steinzeit kommen.



Sicherlich schaden Autoabgase der Umwelt und dir und mir - das ist völlig unstrittig.
Die Regierung schickaniert uns nicht, sondern reagiert auf das Nichtreagieren der Konzernbosse.

Das Adblue haben die Autobosse eingeführt und nicht die Bundesregierung, bitte lies dich hier mal in die Thematik ein - sogar mit Trickserei...
Und der einzige Grund war der, dass Fahrzeuge jenseits von 200 PS die EU-Umweltstandards nicht mehr eingehalten hätten und so wurde es zum verkaufbaren "Feature" auch für den popligen 150 PS Golf.

Die Frage bzgl. amazon muss gestellt werden: Tut es Not, einen Artikel innerhalb von 24h zu erhalten, wenn es wirtschaftlicher (nachgewiesener Maßen!) wäre, innerhalb von 3 Tagen zu liefern?
Für diese Feature zahlt der Deutsche Michel nämlich im Schnitt 5% mehr, als der Artikel bei "normaler" Lieferung wert wäre.
Als Endkunde siehst du das nicht mehr, ist aber so, du bezahlst deine eigene Bequemlichkeit und Gier...


----------



## Zoon (17. Oktober 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bei mir isses nun doch kein i30n geworden.
> 
> Stattdessen dieses Schmuckstück, ist die 2.0T Variante mit Quattro und 7  Gang S-tronic. Sline komplett. Farbe ist Gletscherweiß metallic.



Glückwunsch. Mein persönlicher Traumwagen is ja auch ein  RS3 mit Stufe  - so klein isser ja auch nicht entspricht im  Formfaktor fast schon nen Audi100 C4


----------



## P2063 (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Früher gab es kaum Autos und die Leute wurden 35 Jahre alt. Heute gibt es massenhaft Autos und die Leute werden 90 Jahre alt.



90 ist auch heute eher die Ausnahme, die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung in Westlichen Industriestaaten liegt bei um die 80 jahre. 

Außerdem verwechselst du die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung mit der zu erwartenden. Auch früher, und dabei ist es egal ob man mit früher vor 100 jahren, im Mittelalter oder in der Steinzeit meint, wurden die Menschen über 80 Jahre alt. Den größten Unterschied macht dabei die Kindersterblichkeit, wenn man allein die schon raus rechnet und nur die Gruppe derer betrachtet, die das erste Lebensjahr überlebt haben, liegt man selbst für steinzeitliche Jäger bereits bei 68-78 jahren - was im übrigen sogar über dem heutigen weltweiten Durchschnitt wäre.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es ist ganz wichtig das wir den Verbrennungsmotor abschaffen, damit wir wieder zurück in die Steinzeit kommen.



Nein, es wäre wichtig, den Geltungskonsum härter zu bestrafen. Das Problem ist mit Sicherheit nicht der LKW, der den lokalen Supermarkt füllt, sondern dass Leute die dort einkaufen gehen nicht jeden Weg der länger als ihr Auto ist mit dem Auto zurücklegen. Ich verlange ja von niemandem, seine Getränkekisten quer durch den Ort zu tragen, aber wenn ich sehe wie jemand mit seiner Guccisonnenbrille im vermutlich Clanfinanzierten AMG vom Geldautomaten am einen Ende des Supermarktparkplatzes zur Würstchenbude am anderen tatsächlich mit dem Auto fährt kann ich einfach nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Mein persönlicher Traumwagen is ja auch ein  RS3 mit Stufe  - so klein isser ja auch nicht entspricht im  Formfaktor fast schon nen Audi100 C4


Danke! 

Dann halte dich ran, der nächste RS3 bekommt einen 4 Zylinder 
Dabei war er gerade wegen dem 5-Zylinder so beliebt. Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen diese Entscheidung, genau wie BMW welche sich nun vom Heck-Antrieb verabschieden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2018)

Noch lustiger wird es wenn wir versuchen Schiffe und Flugzeuge mit Strom zu betreiben. 
Bei Flugzeugen(wer hats erraten?) müssen wir wieder zurück auf Propeller, denn Strahltriebwerke funktionieren nunmal nicht mit Strom. Typische Flugzeit nach New York ca. 3 Wochen mit 15 Ladestops. Und wie es für Propellermaschinen nunmal üblich ist fliegen diese tief und machen viel Lärm.
Durchsage am Flughafen Hannover:"Ihr A380 Turboprop ist nun bereit zum boarding an Gate 3!" 

Schiffe ist auch sehr amüsant. Als erstes müssen an jedem Hafen Kernkraftwerke gebaut werden, damit man die Schiffe auch in ca. 1 Woche volladen kann. Eine Solarfarm mit gleicher Leistung würde nämlich die Größe von mehreren Großstädten brauchen. Die heutigen Liegezeiten von unter einem Tag kann man niemals erreichen.
Containerschiffe könnten vielleicht noch 1/4 der üblichen Ladung aufnehmen, der Rest ist voll mit Akku. Neuer TV aus Japan? Kostet ca. 1000€ + 2500€ Lieferung.
Achso da gibt es noch Variante 2.  Wir statten die Containerschiffe wieder mit Segeln aus, wie es früher der Fall war.  Dann können die wieder mehr laden, nur ist die Fahrzeit um es vorsichtig auszudrücken... ...höchst variabel.

Und für die, die es nicht wissen: Die 100 größten Schiffe auf dieser Welt haben zusammen mehr Schadstoff Ausstoß als alle PKW auf diesem Planeten zusammen. Es ist also ganz wichtig zuerst den eh schon unrelevantesten Schadstoffausstoß zu bekämpfen!


----------



## P2063 (17. Oktober 2018)

oh, zumindest bei fähren und kurzen transportverbindungen funktioniert das mit den stromgebtriebenen schiffen wunderbar:
Elektromobilitaet: Norwegische Elektrofaehre ist sauber und guenstig - Golem.de
Norwegen baut den ersten autonomen Elektro-Frachter | WIRED Germany
Elektromobilitaet: Norwegen baut mehr Elektrofaehren - Golem.de

Kernkraftwerke braucht es dafür übrigns auch nicht, die Norweger machen das mit Wasser.


----------



## taks (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bei Flugzeugen(wer hats erraten?) müssen wir wieder zurück auf Propeller, denn Strahltriebwerke funktionieren nunmal nicht mit Strom. Und wie es für Propellermaschinen nunmal üblich ist fliegen diese tief und machen viel Lärm.


Zum einen hast du übersehen, dass bei einem Elektroflugzeug keine Verbrennung (egal ob in Motor oder Turbine) besteht welches einen nicht unbeachtlichen Anteil des Lärms ausmacht.
Zum Anderen sind Mantelpropeller ein Stück leiser als freie Propeller wie bei den meisten Turboprops.



> Durchsage am Flughafen Hannover:"Ihr A380 Turboprop ist nun bereit zum boarding an Gate 3!"


Bei einem Turboprop treibt eine Gasturbine den Propeller an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> oh, zumindest bei fähren und kurzen transportverbindungen funktioniert das mit den stromgebtriebenen schiffen wunderbar:
> Elektromobilitaet: Norwegische Elektrofaehre ist sauber und guenstig - Golem.de
> Norwegen baut den ersten autonomen Elektro-Frachter | WIRED Germany
> Elektromobilitaet: Norwegen baut mehr Elektrofaehren - Golem.de
> ...



Und wie macht es der Rest der Welt ohne Wasserkraftwerke mit Schiffen, die über die offene See fahren?



taks schrieb:


> Zum einen hast du übersehen, dass bei einem Elektroflugzeug keine Verbrennung (egal ob in Motor oder Turbine) besteht welches einen nicht unbeachtlichen Anteil des Lärms ausmacht.
> Zum Anderen sind Mantelpropeller ein Stück leiser als freie Propeller wie bei den meisten Turboprops.
> 
> 
> Bei einem Turboprop treibt eine Gasturbine den Propeller an.


Das lauteste an einem Propellerflugzeug ist immer noch der Propeller. Dem ist es halt komplett egal ob der von Strom oder Benzin gedreht wird. Und da man mit Propellerflugzeugen tief fliegen MUSS sind die nunmal wesentlich lauter als Strahltriebwerke.

PS: Das mit dem A380 Turboprop war ein Witz. ...sollte ich das dabeischreiben?


----------



## keinnick (17. Oktober 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Da gibt es immer Möglichkeiten. Entweder wird an einem 2. Fahrzeug die AU durchgeführt, zurückgebaut oder man hat das Glück mit 2 von ehemals 4 Kats noch durch die AU zu kommen


Und all der Aufwand für einen kleinen Aufkleber, der am Ende, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, nix wert ist.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2018)

Sehe da jetzt eigentlich nicht so viel Aufwand 
Der Fall "wenn es hart auf hart kommt" kommt meistens sehr selten vor. 
Zumindest bedeutend seltener als eine abgelaufene HU/AU erkannt wird.


----------



## keinnick (17. Oktober 2018)

Wir missverstehen uns evtl. Gemeint war: Dieser "Aufwand" ist weder das Geld noch die Zeit wert. Die Plakette am Auto ist wertlos und die Betriebserlaubnis erloschen. Erkannt oder nicht erkannt ist unerheblich, sobald ein Unfall passiert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du einen Unfall ohne Kat baust, hat das aber auf den Unfall betrachtet keine Folgen. Außer der fehlende Kat hat irgendwie dazu beigetragen.


----------



## Zoon (17. Oktober 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Dann halte dich ran, der nächste RS3 bekommt einen 4 Zylinder
> Dabei war er gerade wegen dem 5-Zylinder so beliebt. Kann ich absolut  nicht nachvollziehen diese Entscheidung, genau wie BMW welche sich nun  vom Heck-Antrieb verabschieden.



Naja bis dahin habe ich wohl eher nen Corrado VR6 oder ähnlich mit H Kennzeichen    Beim BMW 1er war s abzusehen da der Hauptkunstschaft es wohl Rille war  welche Achse angetrieben wird. Schlimmer bei BMW ist generell die  Tatsache das man mittlerweile nur noch im Topmodell den Reihensechser  bekommt, der Rest selbst 330i in Zukunft 4 Zylinder. der nächste "320"  evtl sogar 3 Zylinder. Deswegen locken mich auch die aktuellen VW R  Modelle nicht hinterm Ofen vor 4 Zylindergekreische und Auspuffgefurze  nein danke. Beim Standardmodell OK aber nein Topmodell wie meinetwegen  den Arteon R Line täte ein VR6 (+turbo) durchaus gut um sich ein bissel  mehr vom Passat abzusetzen.

Naja Hauptsache der Flottenverbrauch wird um 0,0001 L auf 100 km  reduziert.  




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schiffe ist auch sehr amüsant. Als erstes müssen an jedem Hafen  Kernkraftwerke gebaut werden, damit man die Schiffe auch in ca. 1 Woche  volladen kann.



Warum so umständlich? Im UBoot / Flugzeugträger Sektor sieht man doch  schon dass der Reaktor verhältnismäßig kompakt ist, also alle  Ozeanfrachter und Kreuzfahrtschiffe auf Atomantrieb umrüsten. Nächster  "Tankstop" dann in ca. 50 Jahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> Warum so umständlich? Im UBoot / Flugzeugträger Sektor sieht man doch  schon dass der Reaktor verhältnismäßig kompakt ist, also alle  Ozeanfrachter und Kreuzfahrtschiffe auf Atomantrieb umrüsten. Nächster  "Tankstop" dann in ca. 50 Jahren


Haha das wär natürlich auch mega.  Bei Kreuzfahrtschiffen könnte man dann auch so eine Schauwand machen, wo die Leute das blaue leuchten des Reaktores bestaunen können.


----------



## ich558 (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ebay Tüv. Kostet meist doppelt so viel aber kommt auf jeden Fall durch.



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2018)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


Es gibt Tüvprüfer, da kommst du hin, bezahlst 250€, dann stempelt er dir den Fahrzeugschein den du mitbringst und du bekommst eine Plakette in die Hand gedrückt. Werden immer wieder welche hochgenommen. Alle Autos die dann bei dem waren müssen zur Nachuntersuchung. Gibt auch oft solche Angebote bei Egay Kleinanzeigen, dsewegen nennt man es hier in der Gegend "Ebaytüv".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Unfall ohne Kat baust, hat das aber auf den Unfall betrachtet keine Folgen. Außer der fehlende Kat hat irgendwie dazu beigetragen.



Richtig


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Oktober 2018)

Dann kann man ja immerhin noch den km-Stand hernehmen, die Steuern für die Schadstoffkategorie ohne Kat nachfordern plus die entsprechende Strafe für Steuerhinterziehung mit Vorsatz. Denn keinem Auto fällt der Kat raus und der Besitzer merkt nicht dass da jetzt was anderes drin is...  Wer so dämlich ist dass er das nicht merkt sollte generell von der Strasse ferngehalten werden. Dann würden so Spielchen ganz schnell aufhören. Gleiches für Chiptuning wo nicht eingetragen ist bzw. wegen anderer Abgaswerten nicht eintragbar ist.  Strafzettel sind meist viel zu billig, da lacht jeder nur. Aber Steuervergehen hauen richtig gut rein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Oktober 2018)

Ich sehe das Ganze da gelassener.
Finde nicht eingetragene Räder, Fahrwerk, Bremse etc. deutlich schlimmer oder Fahrzeuge die technisch niO auf den Straßen unterwegs sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2018)

Die Tage hatte ich auch wieder den Darwin Award des Monats. Eine Mutter hält mit ihrer Tocher auf einer Landstraße hinter einer nicht einsehbaren Kurve an, um da ******* einzusammeln, die von den Bäumen da runterfällt. Müsste man normalerweise direkt den Führerschein wegnehmen und ne Woche Knast oder so. Selbst ein Toastbrot hätte dort nicht geparkt.


----------



## dressler18 (23. Oktober 2018)

Leute was meint ihr dazu....

Bei meinem Ford Focus Turnier BJ  2011 (Tachostand bei Kauf ~31.000km) ist die Kupplung nach gut 58.000km(Tachostand jetzt) hinüber + evtl. Zylinder im  Getriebe futsch. Kostenpunkt 1.400,- € Seit dem Kauf hat die Kupplung immer sehr schnell angefangen  "aufzheulen/jaulen" gerade beim Stop&Go in der Stadt wo man immer mal  wieder bisschen mit der Kupplung spielt - ihr wisst was ich meine. Am  schlimmsten wars im Winter wenn die Straße mal verschneit/eisig war und  man doch sehr sachte anfahren muss vor allem bei uns wo es oft mal bergauf  geht! 

Auto wurde beim Händler gekauft und die Garantie lief  dieses Jahr mit Anfang September aus und nun das ! Erste zwei  Telefonante Kulanz schwierig von wegen Verschließteil Bullsh*t. Fakt ist  ich habe 3x angemerkt das die Kupplung defintiv einen weg hat. Das 1.  mal nachdem ich meine Winterreifen bekommen habe ca. 1 Monat nach Kauf,  2. Mal nachdem ich diese Reifen beim Bekannten montieren wollte und die  Bremsen fast durch waren (wurden dann auf Kulanz getauscht) und beim 3.  mal beim Service+Pickerl diesen Juli/August kurz vor Ablauf der  Garantie. Beim 2. und 3. mal habe ich mehrmals betont "Schaut euch das an das ist nicht normal" Antwort vom Händler: "Der Meister hat sich das angeschaut und konnte nix finden" 
Ich wurde durch die Blume so hingestellt das ich zum dumm zum Schalten /Kuppeln bin   Nun fahre ich seit dem ich meinen Schein hab im Schnitt 20.000 km pro  Jahr und hatte schon 4 andere Autos davor und hatte nie ein Problem mit  der Kupplung. Fakt ist ich fahre zu gut um die Kupplung durch falsche Nutzung kaputt zu machen, vor allem weil ich doch gerne mal mit meiner Family Carsharing machen und es allen aufgefallen ist.

Dieses Aufheulen/Jaulen  kommt auch defintiv von der  Kupplung und hängt mMn mit dem Schaden zusammen und hätte verhindert  bzw. früher repariert werden können! Klar ist eine Kupplung nicht mal so  eben überprüft aber hallo kann ja nicht sein das wenn ich im  Stadtverkehr normal anfahre mich jeder komisch anschaut? 

Heute werde ich ein letztes Telefonat mit dem Händler führen und hoffen das sich was ergibt.


----------



## Kusanar (23. Oktober 2018)

Es gab da Anfang des Jahres eine Meldung bezüglich Rückruf wegen der Kupplung bei Focus mit Ecoboost-Motoren, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren 2011er Modelle davon nicht betroffen. Kannst ja mal über die KBA-Nummer googlen: 7734.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Oktober 2018)

Zu 99% gehen Kupplungen durch den Benutzer kaputt. Es ist schon sehr selten das da mal wirklich ein technisches Problem vorliegt. Die Kupplung in ihrer Form gibt es halt schon locker 80 Jahre und deswegen ist die auch so ausgereift.
Es reicht ein einziges Mal die Kupplung falsch zu benutzen, um die dauerhaft kaputt zu bekommen. 1 Mal mit dauerhaft schleifender Kupplung am Berg eingeparkt und die ist hinüber. Genauso kann 1 falscher Ampelstart schon das Ende bedeuten.
Es gibt halt absolut keinen Schutz außer den Benutzer selber. Kann auch sein das der Vorbesitzer die geschrottet hat. Schön ne ganze Ampelphase drauf geritten und mit rumgespielt und du hast jetzt die Arschkarte.


----------



## ludscha (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe bis jetzt in keinem meiner Autos ne Kupplung gebraucht  obwohl ich jedes fahre bis der TÜV uns scheidet.


----------



## dressler18 (24. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Text....



Dann ist diese defintiv vom Vorbesitzer schon geschrottet worden  denn mMm wenn man die Kupplung mal wirklich etwas plagt darf  die doch  nicht direkt übder den Jordan gehen. Stell dir doch mal vor was sonst  bei den gnazen Fahrschulautos oder Fahranfängern los wäre? Dei werden bis ans Limit  beansprucht und diese werden doch sicher auch nicht monatlich getauscht -  wäre ja ein reines Verlustgeschäft.

@ludscha
Genau das!!!!  ich kenne niemanden bei dem die Kupplung kaputt geht ich frag mich auch  ganz wie man sowas schaffen soll? Selbst bei den alten Autos  meiner Großeltern sei das nie vorgekommen.


Gestern Abend zwei Freunde kontaktiert einer hat ne Werkstatt und einer  war jahrelang KFZ Mechaniker - so gut es über das Telefon ging das  Problem zu erklären sind beide unabhängig von einander der Meinung das  hier der Händler von Anfang an falsch an die Sache rangegangen ist.  Spätestens nach der zweiten Reklamation (2 Monate nach dem Kauf des  Autos) hätte man sich eben die Zeit nehmen *müssen* die  Kupplung ausbauen und aufmachen. Klar ist das keine Arbeit von 5 Minuten  aber dann hätte man es sehen müssen. Reparieren hätte man es so oder so  müssen und selbst wenn ich es nicht beim Händler repariert lassen  hätte, hätte man diese Zeit logischerweise verrechnen können.....
Übrigens der Händler *vermutet nur*, nach dem längeren  intensiven/nervenaufreibenden/lauten Telefonat das der Nehmer oder  Geberzylinder vom Getriebe welcher dafür da ist die Kupplung zu öffnen  und zu schließen undicht geworden ist. Dadurch kam Flüssigkeit vom  Getriebe in die Kupplung und hat dadurch geschliffen -> würde das  aufheulende Geräusch erklären und die relativ schnelle Abnutzung! Ist aber  reine Spekulation vom Händler der sich das sowieso nicht genau angeschaut hat.  Warum hat man vermutlich kein ÖL gesehen am Boden? Ist natürlich  Abhängig davon wie undicht das ganze ist, wenns nur minimal ist wird das  ganze beim Starten des Motors in der Kupplung "verbrannt bzw.  verschleudert" gerochen hab ich nie was! 

Da ich entsprechend  versichert bin werde ich heute mal meine Rechtsberater vom ÖAMTC  kontaktieren und schauen ob sich hier was machen lässt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> Dann ist diese defintiv vom Vorbesitzer schon geschrottet worden  denn mMm wenn man die Kupplung mal wirklich etwas plagt darf  die doch  nicht direkt übder den Jordan gehen. Stell dir doch mal vor was sonst  bei den gnazen Fahrschulautos oder Fahranfängern los wäre? Dei werden bis ans Limit  beansprucht und diese werden doch sicher auch nicht monatlich getauscht -  wäre ja ein reines Verlustgeschäft.


Ehm doch bei Fahrschulautos werden sehr oft die Kupplungen getauscht.  Das ist den Fahrschulkisten fast wie Wartung. Und selbst dann bleibt bei einer Fahrschule noch extrem viel über. Die ganzen Reparaturkosten kann man ja direkt von der Steuer absetzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Oktober 2018)

Sehr oft sicherlich, aber nicht jeweils nach einer Woche 
Dein Post oben liest sich, als wenn man einmal 5 Sekunden die Kupplung benutzt, dass se gleich zum Tausch an steht.
Ganz so übel sollte es im Normalfall nicht sein, aber natürlich ist Misshandlung einer Kupplung ein Thema für den verschleiß.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2018)

In der Regel verhindert ja der Fahrschullehrer das die Kupplung sofort auseinander fliegt. Der Vorteil bei Fahrschulautos ist halt das die fast immer den kleinsten Motor drin haben und deswegen die Kupplung nicht immerhalb von 5 Sekunden explodiert. Trotzdrm halten da die Kupplungen nur selten über 100k. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann sitzt da ein guter Lehrer drauf, der Rücksicht auf das Material nimmt.

Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum es kaum Serienautos mit viel Leistung+Handschaltung gibt. Viele Leute würden da im Sekundentakt die Kupplung und das Getriebe in Stücke brechen. Mit viel Leistung geht das seeeehr einfach.


----------



## worco (24. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum es kaum Serienautos mit viel Leistung+Handschaltung gibt. Viele Leute würden da im Sekundentakt die Kupplung und das Getriebe in Stücke brechen. Mit viel Leistung geht das seeeehr einfach.



Also ich weiß ja nicht wie fragil deine Benz Kupplungen sind, aber in unserem Fuhrpark gibt es diverse Autos mit 450PS & HS und da fliegt nicht alle Nase lang was auseinander, obwohl da Hinz-und Kunz mit fahren(und nicht alle sanft...)


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Oktober 2018)

Dann habt ihr bis jetzt ziemlich Glück gehabt.  Bei Benz gibt es sowieso fast nur Automatik, bei großen Motoren sowieso, deswegen haben wir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## ludscha (24. Oktober 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr bis jetzt ziemlich Glück gehabt.  Bei Benz gibt es sowieso fast nur Automatik, bei großen Motoren sowieso, deswegen haben wir da keine Sorgen.



Darum fahr ich keinen Automatik   , ich will die Suppe schon selber ordentlich durchrühren.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Oktober 2018)

Mein grosser Mercedes Diesel hat seine 2. Kupplung erst nach rund 500.000km bekommen. Und geschont wurde die nicht. Das kann man im Schnitt alle 2 bis 3 Wochen auch mal riechen


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2018)

Alle die was anderes rund um das Thema behaupten als TBF, haben doch sowieso keine Ahnung und unrecht.
Nur er hat den Plan.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Oktober 2018)

Gestern 2 mal fast die komplette A31 gefahren. Da kann man auch recht flott unterwegs sein. Kann mich kaum an Tempolimits erinnern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2018)

Friesenspieß, oder? Da wundert es auch nicht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Oktober 2018)

Bin keine Friese, aber ja, scheint man so zu nennen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Oktober 2018)

Die BAB 31 ist dafür bekannt wenig befahren zu sein und dass man da mal drauf drücken kann, wohingegen die A2 gern mal als "längster Parkplatz der Welt" zählt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Oktober 2018)

Die A31 ist top. Bis auf wenige Limits kann man da sehr flott vorankommen (und auch perfekt zum Zeiten messen, da schön gerade )


----------



## masterX244 (25. Oktober 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die BAB 31 ist dafür bekannt wenig befahren zu sein und dass man da mal drauf drücken kann, wohingegen die A2 gern mal als "längster Parkplatz der Welt" zählt



A81 und A8 um Schuttgart (Für nicht Ortskundige: Stuttgart) ist da auch berüchtigt für die Stauorgien.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Oktober 2018)

Nachts kann man auf der A2 auch richtig schön Gas machen.  Leider stellen die immer mehr Begrenzungen absolut ohne Grund auf.


----------



## Zoon (26. Oktober 2018)

@ Kupplung: wenn man sich ganz blöde anstellt bekommt man eine Kupplung auch mit nem 1.2er Polo innerhalb von 1000km über den Jordan, Stichwort "Autodoktoren - Kupplungsrentner Polo" 

Wobei der hat jetzt seinen Führerschein abgegeben vermutlich gesundheitl. Gründe.


----------



## dressler18 (29. Oktober 2018)

Also sind wir uns einig wenn man halbwegs Autofahren kann geht ne Kupplung schwer kaputt  

Ende vom Lied Auto wurde vom ÖAMTC umsonst (Mitgliedschaft sei dank) zu einem Bekannten gebracht der mir das viel günstiger repariert. Über den Händler werde ich nie mehr ein gutes Wort verlieren - ganz im Gegenteil! Diesen Händler werde ich und meine restliche Family in Zukunft meiden. Auch im Freundes/Bekanntenkreis wurde mir jetzt immer öfters erzählt das solche Geschichten mit diesem Unternehmen an der Tagesordnung seien.


----------



## Klutten (29. Oktober 2018)

Warum gehst du denn nicht weiter gegen den Händler vor. Du hast doch das Auto in der Zeit der Garantie/Gewährleistung mehrfach vorgeführt und einen offensichtlichen Mangel aufgezeigt. Dass der Händler das heruntergespielt hat, wird eher als "Spiel auf Zeit" gewertet und hat für dich positiven Einfluss. Eine neue Kupplung ist zwar recht kostengünstig, aber mir würde es da rein ums Prinzip gehen.


----------



## dressler18 (29. Oktober 2018)

Wollte ich und hab die Rechtsberatung des ÖAMTC kontaktiert. Die Rechtslage sieht lt. Anwalt so aus:

Beim ersten Verdacht meinerseits hätte ich das Auto stehen lassen und einen Sachverständiger holen müssen der sich das mit oder ohne der Werkstatt anschaut. Könnte ja sein das ich se geschrottet habe.

Als Beispiel: Er hatte mal einen Fall da wurde von einer Dame ein Gebrauchtwagen gekauft, diese hat es in der ersten Stunde geschafft die Kupplung zu schrotten. Wie kam es dazu, sie hatte Zuhause eine Garagenauffahrt so ca. 20m mit etwas stärkerer Steigung und war schlicht zu blöd zum Fahren.

Auf meine Frage hin ob ich nicht energischer beim Händler reklamieren hätte sollen ist es jetzt ohnehin irrelevant, da nach 6 Monaten ja die Beweislastumkehr zieht + die 20.000km Laufleistung. Desweiteren, wenn ich jetzt Klagen würde, bräuchte ich einen Sachverständigen der mir jetzt noch Beweisen kann das die Kupplung vor einem Jahr schon am Arsc* war (sprich unmöglich). Auch das ich mehr oder weniger vom Händler zu dem Problem ignoriert wurde ändert an der Sache nichts - das wäre dann selbstnatürlich eine Streitfrage. Achja laut Händler wurde es genau 1x dokumentiert das ich die Kupplung beanstandet habe anstatt der 4x. 

In Zukunft werde ich mir eben alles schriftlich bestätigen lassen auch wenn es traurig ist das man so etwas machen muss.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2018)

masterX244 schrieb:


> A81 und A8 um Schuttgart (Für nicht Ortskundige: Stuttgart) ist da auch berüchtigt für die Stauorgien.



Wobei da eher die A81, vor allem um Böblingen/SiFi rum, eine Vollkatastrophe.

Die A8 dagegen Abends/Nachts hinter dem Flughafen in Richtung München ist geil, da kannst es mal krachen lassen.


----------



## masterX244 (29. Oktober 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wobei da eher die A81, vor allem um Böblingen/SiFi rum, eine Vollkatastrophe.
> 
> Die A8 dagegen Abends/Nachts hinter dem Flughafen in Richtung München ist geil, da kannst es mal krachen lassen.



Meinte eher die Richtung Heilbronn/Würzburg aus vom Kreuz Schuttgart aus gesehen


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2018)

Den Abschnitt kannst abhacken.


----------



## worco (30. Oktober 2018)

jo, danach ab HN richtung Würzburg ist aber auch oft gut zu fahren.


----------



## Riverna (30. Oktober 2018)

Hab lange von mir nichts mehr hören lassen, gibt im Grunde auch nix neues. 

Subaru steht seit dem Wochenende in der Halle und wartet auch den Winterschlaf, morgen wird nochmal eine Unterbodenwäsche gemacht und der Tank mit dem guten Aral Ultimate voll gemacht. Dann kommt er in die Ecke und wird abgedeckt bis neue Carparts bestellt werden. Wobei wir im Dezember in eine neue Halle ziehen werden, mit Heizung damit die Autos im Winter nicht so frieren. 

Lexus hat seine neuen alten Winterräder bekommen. Nicht besonders schön, aber deutlich schöner als die hässlichen 16" original Räder. Nun hat er originale 18" Felgen mit Nokian WR4 Reifen. Wir haben hier zwar nie wirklich Winter und Schnee schon gar nicht... aber besser haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben.


----------



## HordyH (2. November 2018)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Wurde hier eigentlich schon mal über JP und JP Performance geredet?
Was sagt ihr zu dem?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (2. November 2018)

Gute Frage, verfolge den Thread hier erst einige Zeit.

Ich finds teilweise ganz witzig was er macht, gerade mit den Autoherstellern.
Andererseits gibts aber auch Dinge, wie z.B. den XBow, den R8 oder den Umbau vom Fire&Ice Golf die mich null interessieren und ich teilweise auch ungeil finde.

Andererseits gibts Dinge, die ich mega finde, wie den E36 Umbau, den 964 Porsche oder den Rückbau vom Widebody M4.

Dann hat er ja seinen Burgerladen aufgemacht, einmal war ich auch schon da. Geschmacklich auf jeden Fall sehr gut, aber ich finde nicht, dass es sich dafür lohnt mehr als 60 Minuten dort hin zu fahren. Denn bis auf die Autos, die dort in der Halle stehen kannst du dir nichts anschauen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2018)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



HordyH schrieb:


> Wurde hier eigentlich schon mal über JP und JP Performance geredet?
> Was sagt ihr zu dem?


Ist halt ein Bolt-on-tuner. Die kaufen zu 90% die Teile von anderen Tunern und bauen die nur ein. Ist zwar nichts schlechtes daran, allerdings kann das eine normale Werkstatt auch. Ich "tune" in der Firma auch Autos, allerdings sind das auch immer nur vorgefertigte Sachen, die man einbaut. "Richtiges" Tuning, wo man Teile selber entwickelt, ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## HordyH (2. November 2018)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Bolt-on-tuner. Die kaufen zu 90% die Teile von anderen Tunern und bauen die nur ein. Ist zwar nichts schlechtes daran, allerdings kann das eine normale Werkstatt auch. Ich "tune" in der Firma auch Autos, allerdings sind das auch immer nur vorgefertigte Sachen, die man einbaut. "Richtiges" Tuning, wo man Teile selber entwickelt, ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer.



Das stimmt.

Er bzw seine Leute machen gute teils lustige Videos.
Was mich aber extrem ankotzt ist sein Technisches“wissen“ was er raushängen lässt.
Viele glauben den Mist den er teilweise erzählt.
Bestes bsp ist seine Erklärung eines Torque Vectoring diffs, was er da erzählt hat war zu 99% bullshit.
Und dann kommen die JP kiddis und sagen das er es ja nur einfach erklären will damit es alle verstehen, Problem ist dann aber halt immer noch das es falsch ist was gesagt wird.


----------



## JoM79 (2. November 2018)

Einfach als Unterhaltung nehmen.
Was mich halt immer stört, dass er jedem reinquatscht.


----------



## HordyH (3. November 2018)

Genau ,auch so ein Punkt der extrem nervt.


----------



## Zoon (3. November 2018)

Bei JP sieht man noch eine gewisse Bandbreite an Wagen die er zeigt, sei es BMW, VW, Lexus oder lustige wie auch interessante Projekte wie den Golf 4 TDI oder den Multipla just for fun. Bei Sidney Industries sieht man leider schon zu oft das VW Sponsoring durchsickern "die Partei hat immer recht" 


Falls wer den Kanal nicht kennt guckt mal "5 Zylinder Marco", geht zwar vorrangig um Audi 5 Zylinder aber auch andere coole KFZ wie den Seat Ibiza TDI mit rund 250 PS


----------



## Zocker24 (3. November 2018)

Und die Oldtimer nicht vergessen bei Marco [emoji18]


----------



## Cleriker (3. November 2018)

Das sind doch die Audi fünfzylinder.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (3. November 2018)

Marco ist wirklich der Hammer. Der absolute Sparfuchs-Tuner mit einem Igel in der Tasche. 800PS und Seriengetriebe? ...muss halten. Verstärkte Antriebswellen? Nö, kosten nur Geld und brechen an anderer Stelle. Da macht man lieber einen Strich auf die Antriebswelle und tauscht diese, wenn sie schön um 90° tordiert ist.  Sehenswert der Knabe.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das sind doch die Audi fünfzylinder.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Die haben kein H Kennzeichen, also nein.


----------



## Riverna (4. November 2018)

Ich finde die JP Performance Videos auch sehr interessant. Aber mir gehen die JP Jünger etwas auf den Wecker, sobald man etwas kritisches sagt wird man zu tiefst beleidigt oder bedroht. Mir wollte so eine 15 jährige Wurst via Facebook mal die Nase brechen. Als ich dann fragte wann und wo, wollte er seine Mutter fragen ob sie ihn fahren kann.  Selbstverständlich hätte ich es nicht drauf ankommen lassen, aber hab mir schon gedacht das es an sowas hängen würde. Seine Technischen Erklärungen finde ich sehr gut, sind halt sehr auf Leute ohne Ahnung zugeschnitten. Nicht immer richtig und Fehlerfrei, aber dass wäre bei jedem anderen "Entertainer" nicht anders. Die Vielfalt an unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugherstellern finde ich auch sehr gut, schade das er nie etwas in der Evo oder Subaru Richtung macht. Scheinbar kommt demnächst aber eine Supra MK4 mit 2JZ-GTE. 

Leider sind die letzten Projekte mir alle zu "TÜV Konform" ausgelegt. Wenn ich Fahrzeuge sehen will die mehr oder weniger nach TÜV Richtlinien getunt werden, kann ich auch mir meine eigenen anschauen oder die meiner Freunde. Mir wären abgefahrere Projekte wie z.B. der 1.8T UP oder der 2JZ BRZ dann viel lieber. Oder wie z.B. der alte Boost Wars 1.0.


----------



## Klutten (4. November 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> ..., schade das er nie etwas in der Evo oder Subaru Richtung macht.


Da wird nächstes Jahr was für dich kommen. Etwas in der Richtung hat er letztens angekündigt.

Die anderen halbgaren Projekte kannst du fast abschreiben. Zum einen hat JP für seine Fahrzeuge ohne eingetragene Änderungen mehrfach bei der Polizei blechen müssen - und da weißt du selbst was das kostet. Zum anderen ist er Unternehmer und will Geld verdienen. Interessanter sind natürlich die wilden Umbauten, aber wenn man das als zahlender Kunde dann nicht bekommen kann, bringt das unternehmerisch nicht viel. Die Teile kosten ja auch ein Vermögen, sind aber quasi nicht weiter verkäuflich. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Polizei mit ihren Sonderkomissionen in den großen Städten wirklich kurzen Prozess macht - zum Leidtragen aller.


----------



## ich558 (5. November 2018)

Woher weißt du dass er schon mehrfach blechen musste? Im Prinzip hat ja so gut wie keins seiner Auto TÜV sobald da die Software geändert wird, wird er ja nicht immer gleich Tüven. 
Schade dass die Polizei in Zukunft nur noch härter werden wird als wieder leichter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. November 2018)

Er fährt mit roter Nummer, da muss er die Sachen nicht eintragen. Das Auto muss nur verkehrssicher sein. Beleuchtung/Bremse/Fahrwerk/Reifen/Lautstärke muss ok sein, dann kann er weiterfahren.


----------



## Riverna (7. November 2018)

Für einige vermutlich uninteressant, aber ich dachte das es den einen oder anderen eventuell doch interessiert. Mein Subaru war/ist Bestandteil (auch wenn nur ein kleiner) von einem Trailer Video zu einem neuen Album. Der Sänger/Rapper Reezy wird den meisten vermutlich unbekannt sein (ich muss zugeben mir auch vor der Aktion). Trotzdem war es interessant mal sowas mit gemacht zu haben. Das andere Fahrzeug erkennen die Kenner bestimmt unter auch auch, spielte mal bei Tokio Drift mit. Natürlich ist es "nur" ein Nachbau, aber der vermutlich beste den es gibt. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, hier der Link zum Instagramm Video





__ Instagram
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Instagram. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zoon (8. November 2018)

den "up!gewixxt!" find ich schon cool, kompletter 1.8t Quattro Umbau - und von Außen komplett Stino look 

die nicht ganz so TÜV konformen Umbauten sind halt irgendwo die spannendsten um zu zeigen was technisch geht. Eben halt den 1.8T Motor + Allrad in den up! zu quetschen, oder der Golf TDI mit 300 PS, der Straight Piped Lexus LC-F im Tunnel  - aber auch so das es funktioniert. Beim 2JZBRZ Ebenso. Das bei den Cops wohl seine "abgesperrten Teststrecken" langsam bekannt werden ist nunmal der Lauf der Zeit. Aber er wird wohl intelligent genug sein das er diese Projekte dann auch nur noch zeigt / filmt auf wirklich abgesperrten Plätzen und evtl aus dem Gründen diese Videos auch geringer werden.


----------



## JoM79 (8. November 2018)

Welcher BRZ eigentlich, sehe da nur nen GT86.


----------



## tdi-fan (9. November 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde die JP Performance Videos auch sehr interessant. Aber mir gehen die JP Jünger etwas auf den Wecker, sobald man etwas kritisches sagt wird man zu tiefst beleidigt oder bedroht. Mir wollte so eine 15 jährige Wurst via Facebook mal die Nase brechen. Als ich dann fragte wann und wo, wollte er seine Mutter fragen ob sie ihn fahren kann.



Ist dir denn schon mal aufgefallen, dass diese Jünger meist noch in der Pubertät stecken? Sieht man an den Profilbildchen auf Facebook sehr schön, dass die meisten noch zur Schule gehen.
Und ich gebe zu, ich mag weder JP noch diesen Sidney, beide werden in der Öffentlichkeit so hingestellt, als wären sie die Auto-Götter. Wenn jemand wie du jetzt, seine Autos, mit pingeliger Detailverliebtheit baut (was ja der Fall ist, soweit ich hier mitlesen konnte), gefällt mir das wesentlich besser.

Gestern Nachmittag war ich im Audi-Autohaus wegen einem A3, und diesen gibt es ja gar nicht mehr als 3-Türer zu kaufen... Solange ich noch keine Blagen am Hals habe, möchte ich keinen 5-Türer....


----------



## Zoon (11. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welcher BRZ eigentlich, sehe da nur nen GT86.



BRZ = GT86


----------



## Mosed (11. November 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag war ich im Audi-Autohaus wegen einem A3, und diesen gibt es ja gar nicht mehr als 3-Türer zu kaufen... Solange ich noch keine Blagen am Hals habe, möchte ich keinen 5-Türer....



Fahren bei dir nie Freunde oder Verwandte mit? Ich würde mir niemals einen 4-5 Sitzer als 3-Türer kaufen. Sowas von nervig aussteigen zu müssen, nur weil hinten jemand rein oder raus will... Jedes Mal den Sitz rumschieben etc. Und die Türen vorne sind dermaßen lang bei einem 3-Türer, dass man in engen Parklücken Probleme hat.

Meiner Meinung nach sind 3 Türer bei 2 Sitzreihen sinnlos und finde das auch nicht hübscher. Ganz im Gegenteil...
3 oder 2 Türen machen Sinn bei einem 2-Sitzer.

Sobald Kinder da sind kommt ja die übernächste Stufe - Kombi oder Van.


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2018)

Einen 3-Türer möchte ich auch nicht mehr fahren. Das würde mir echt auf den Keks gehen, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2018)

3 Türer ist echt kagge.  Bei meinem A3 wusste ich es noch nicht besser.  Alleine zu einer LAN Party den ganzen Kram mitnehmen ist der letzte Krampf.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2018)

Lol, bau dir n kleinen LAN-Cube, der paast auch in nen fiat 500


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. November 2018)

1. geht das nicht, weil der nicht genug Leistung hat.
2. nimmt der PC im Auto nur sehr wenig Platz ein.

Ich nehme ja meistens auch noch meinen Stuhl und teilweise auch noch einen Tisch mit. Wenn man dann einen Bigtower, einen 28" Monitor, 2 große Rucksäcke mit Kram, einen Drehstuhl, einen Gartenklapptisch und noch ein paar lose Sachen wie LAN Kabel in einen A3 mit nur 3 Türen einladen will, dann ist das Tetris Level 10.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2018)

Dann soltest du n A6 avant kaufen


----------



## masterX244 (11. November 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 3 Türer ist echt kagge.  Bei meinem A3 wusste ich es noch nicht besser.  Alleine zu einer LAN Party den ganzen Kram mitnehmen ist der letzte Krampf.



Stimmt. War selber genauso froh ne 5-Türer zu haben als es demletzt mit dem ganzen LAN-Kram zu nem Kumpel ging.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. November 2018)

Ich war früher froh, wenn man Dad den E240T hatte um die LANs zu machen, aber als Veranstallte rnimmst ja auch ein paar PCs mehr mit


----------



## Flybarless (11. November 2018)

Ich als 2m Mensch ohne Familie kaufe nur 2 Türer. Ein und Aussteigen ist für 
mich in 2 Türern einfacher da ich mich nicht erst an der B Säule vorbeischummeln
muss weil mein sitz in der Regel fast oder ganz nach hinten gestellt ist. Auch ist die
Gurtführung bei 2 Türern für mich in der Regel durch die nach hinten versetzte
B Säule besser. Ausserdem sind es in der Regel die schöneren Autos (Man schaue sich
nur mal ein 1er BMW als 5 oder 2 Türer an, oder Golf GTI usw.  ist als 2 Türer doch viel
stimmiger...).


----------



## tdi-fan (11. November 2018)

@Flybarless Genauso ist es, ich bin aber 9cm kleiner als du  

Ein Vorteil ist auch, dass wenn wir als Gruppe wo hinwollen, mein Auto erst gar nicht nehmen, die meisten fahren sowieso Kombis oder Vans.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> BRZ = GT86


Danke Captain Obvious, aber ich sag zu nem Ford Galaxy ja auch nicht VW Sharan oder Seat Alhambra.
Oder sagst du zum neuen BMW Z4 auch Toyota Supra?


----------



## tdi-fan (12. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Danke Captain Obvious, aber ich sag zu nem Ford Galaxy ja auch nicht VW Sharan oder Seat Alhambra.
> Oder sagst du zum neuen BMW Z4 auch Toyota Supra?



Sharan, Galaxy und Alhambra sind bis auf die Front und bissel das Heck voll identisch, selbst die Sitze, Türen, Bedienelemente etc passen von einem in anderen, die Karosserie ist bei allen dieselbe,  die Climatronic oder Climatic etc, alles identisch. Es sind, bzw waren mal dieselben Fahrzeuge, sogar die Motoren waren dieselben. 

Zumindest war das bei den ersten beiden Reihen der Fall, wie das heute ist, keine Ahnung, aber es war damals ein und dasselbe Auto, nur mit unterschiedlichem Logo.

Z4 und Supra kann man in der Hinsicht, wie die 3 Vans oben, nicht vergleichen. Da gibt es wesentlich mehr Unterschiede.


----------



## TobePerformance (12. November 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Danke Captain Obvious, aber ich sag zu nem Ford Galaxy ja auch nicht VW Sharan oder Seat Alhambra.
> Oder sagst du zum neuen BMW Z4 auch Toyota Supra?



Zu dem Subaru BRZ und dem Toyota GT86 würden dann auch noch der Scion FRS zukommen, 
Dazu haben alle 3 modelle schon andere eigenschaften was die Optik angeht, als leihe sieht man es nicht, is wirklich schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## Riverna (12. November 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wenn jemand wie du jetzt, seine Autos, mit pingeliger Detailverliebtheit baut (was ja der Fall ist, soweit ich hier mitlesen konnte), gefällt mir das wesentlich besser.



Vielen Dank, sowas hört man natürlich gerne. Ich versuche es immer perfekt (in meinen Augen) zu lösen. Natürlich klappt dies wegen der Finanzen nicht immer, hier und da geht es immer etwas besser. Aber manchmal muss es eben so gelöst werden das es in einem Kosten/Nutzenfaktor bleibt. 

Bei JP, Sidney und Simon Motorsport muss es natürlich auch immer recht fix gehen. Die Jungs hauen täglich Videos raus und haben gar nicht die Zeit immer alles perfekt zu lösen. Jedoch sehe ich gerade bei JP das er schon wirklich Ahnung hat von dem was er macht (bzw sein Mechaniker Team). Finde das schon interessant zu sehen.  Gerade JP ist jemand den man entweder liebt oder eben hasst... sehe das im Freundeskreis. So ein richtiges Mittelding gibt es da nicht. 

Sidney z.B. guck ich mir gar nicht an, mit dem Kerl werde ich einfach nicht warm. Seine Projekte interessieren mich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Zoon (15. November 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Sharan, Galaxy und Alhambra sind bis auf die  Front und bissel das Heck voll identisch, selbst die Sitze, Türen,  Bedienelemente etc passen von einem in anderen, die Karosserie ist bei  allen dieselbe,  die Climatronic oder Climatic etc, alles identisch. Es  sind, bzw waren mal dieselben Fahrzeuge, sogar die Motoren waren  dieselben.
> 
> Zumindest war das bei den ersten beiden Reihen der Fall, wie das heute  ist, keine Ahnung, aber es war damals ein und dasselbe Auto, nur mit  unterschiedlichem Logo.



Incl. die einzige Möglichkeit nem VR6 in nem Ford zu kaufen   beim Facelift wurden die Wagen zumindest optisch stärker differenziert.  Sie waren ja das Gegenstück zu den damaligen "Eurovans" von Fiat/PSA. 



TobePerformance schrieb:


> Zu dem Subaru BRZ und dem Toyota GT86 würden dann auch noch der Scion FRS zukommen,
> Dazu haben alle 3 modelle schon andere eigenschaften was die Optik angeht, als leihe sieht man es nicht, is wirklich schwer zu erkennen.



Austattung war geringfügig unterschiedlich evtl. noch Feder / Dämpfer Kennlinien vom Fahrwerk. Ansonsten liefen die Kisten alle bei Subaru vom gleichen Band.  Analog zu den VW/Seat/Ford Vans die alle in Spanien gebaut wurden...


Z4 vs Supra, Supra hat komplett anderes Fahrwerk (siehe Bericht sport auto) Supra nur als Coupe, Z4 nur als Roadster, und der Supra wird auch im Innenraum komplett anders aussehen. Bei den Prototypen war noch 1:! das BMW Cockpit drin (incl. der BMW typischen Signaltöne) aber das ändert sich noch. Also ist da schon wesentlich mehr als nur andere Logos auf die Hülle zu klatschen.


----------



## tdi-fan (17. November 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> Incl. die einzige Möglichkeit nem VR6 in nem Ford zu kaufen   beim Facelift wurden die Wagen zumindest optisch stärker differenziert.  Sie waren ja das Gegenstück zu den damaligen "Eurovans" von Fiat/PSA.



Einen Vorteil hatte der Galaxy noch, eine beheizbare Frontscheibe. Weiß jetzt nicht ob die anderen beiden das auch haben oder hatten  _Damals_ war das ja ein Patent von Ford soweit ich weiß.

Eine meiner Schwestern fährt einen Galaxy Facelift. Keine Ahnung mit welchem Motor und welches Bj genau.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2018)

Wenn das eine heizbare Frontscheibe mit Drähten drin ist, dann würde ich lieber mit voll zugefrosteter Scheibe und Kopf aus dem Fenster fahren. Keine Ahnung wie man diese Draht-WSS Dinger jemals entwickeln konnte. Jedes Mal wenn ich ein Auto damit gefahren bin sehe ich danach so aus: .


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2018)

Echt? Stresst dich das fahren so sehr, dass du diese geringe Sichteinschränkung nicht verkraftest? 

Mal ernsthaft. Als ich das erste Mal hinter so einer Scheibe gesessen habe, hat mich das auch übelst gestört. Ein paar Wochen damit und man blendet es aus. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (17. November 2018)

Nach dem ich schon länger nicht mehr mitgelesen habe (und keine Fragen mehr zu Reifen, Öl und Co hatte, danke nochmal für die ganzen Ratschläge! ) bin ich jetzt endlich auch mit meinem eigenen Auto unterwegs 

@ Riverna Eure beiden Autos sehen richtig gut im Video aus, hätte nur lieber die Motoren als die Musik gehört ;P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem MI MAX 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (18. November 2018)

Wo ist es denn, hinter der Ecke? Auf deinem Bild ist nur ein Briefbeschwerer zu sehen. 

Nein, war selbstverständlich nur Spaß. Mein erstes Auto war ein Opel Kadett E Stufenheck mit Hagelschaden und Eichhörnchenversteck im Luftfilter. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## worco (18. November 2018)

Ich fahre aktuell wieder einen Passat nach meinem T6 California und bin mit dem Motor relativ unzufrieden.
Ist der 2.0 Bi-TDI mit 240 PS, das Motorgeräusch ist aber irgendwie unangenehm. Natürlich ist das ein Diesel, aber gefühlt ist der Motor lauter als im Bus (oder vllt mehr störend weil sonst wenig Geräusche von außen ankommen). Auch hatte ich mir den Motor drehwilliger erhofft, so doll wie online gelesen ist er nicht. Aber für die AB reichts schon, und ansonsten natürlich ein sehr bequemes Langstreckenauto.
Trotzdem habe ich gestern den Nachfolger bestellt, mangels Alternative wieder einen Diesel aber als 6-Zylinder, mal sehen wie der Touareg ist:

404 - Not Found


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2018)

Der Touareg ist vor allem eines, teurer


----------



## worco (18. November 2018)

Ja das stimmt, Wahnsinn die Preise...ist bei mir ja aber ein DW, da geht das, trotzdem nicht feierlich.
Vor allem die Preise  der Optionen und die "magere" Serienausstattung beim Grundpreis finde ich auch recht unverschämt.


----------



## ludscha (18. November 2018)

Der wäre mir nicht eines Blickes würdig, bei dem Leistungsgewicht


----------



## worco (18. November 2018)

Ach, ich fahr beruflich so viele starke Autos, das reicht schon fuer den Alltagsgebrauch .
Letzte Woche das stärkste was ich bisher hatte mit 680PS(allerdings auch schwer), und Sportwagen mit 580PS.
Brauch ich nicht dauernd.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2018)

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich im Alltag oft etwa 1600kg mit 90PS fahre, und auch etwa 1800kg mit 136ps, und mit beidem keine Probleme habe, reden wir da von extremen Luxusproblemen, wenn einem der Touareg zu viel kg/ps hat


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2018)

Schwieriges Thema (fuer mich jetzt aktuell): neues Fahrzeug!

Aktuell haben wir einen Mercedes W168, Baujahr Uralt. Keine Ahnung wie lange der noch haelt ohne große Investitionen. Faehrt meine Frau.
Und einen Volvo C70 Baujahr 2008. Der soll/wird auf jeden Fall bleiben.
Unsere Situation: wir fahren beide zur Arbeit, da die oeffentlichen Verkehrsmittel bei uns einfach nur Unterirdisch sind, enormer Mehrzeitaufwand bedeuten wuerden und teuer (Monatskarte ~95€ aktuell)
Ab und an eine laengere Fahrt. Mit dem Volvo bisher absolut angenehmes Langstreckenfahren erlebt. Keine Kinder (geht leider nicht) und keine Haustiere. Falls ich mal ein groesseres Fahrzeug ala Kombi benoetige, kann ich relativ problemlos auf ein Firmenfahrzeug zurueckgreifen. Falls das nicht geht, gibt genug Autovermieter.

Leider bin ich absolut ideenlos was es werden koennte. Der Markt ist so enorm vielfaeltig.
Finanziell sind wir auch nicht wirklich in der Lage mal eben einen Neuwagen zu holen, bzw. bin auch nicht wirklich gewillt, bei den Wertverlusten.
Budget dachte ich die ca. 20.000€.
Mittlerweilen fahre ich gerne Automatik (ist im Volvo verbaut, und in saemtlichen Firmenfahrzeugen bei uns).
Leistung wird auch gerne gesehen, Kombi oder (sehr) viel Platz ist kein musthave.
Soll halt kein Geldgrab werden.

Wenn ihr da vernuenftige Ideen habt, wuerde ich die gerne mal lesen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. November 2018)

Auch wenn der dann neu wäre: i30 oder Kona von Hyundai? Dafür eben 5j Garantie.

Aber natürlich gibt es auch zig andere Ideen, die Frage wäre also durchaus schon mal ne Idee welche Richtung es gehen soll.
Sportlich? SUV? Kompakt? ...


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2018)

2 Türer waer fuer mich ok.
Ueberlegungen waren  von einem Z4 bis zu einem Subaru ueber TT und was weis ich was.
SUV ist irgendwie, ach weis auch nicht. Gibt kaum was von den Dingern die mir gefallen.
Der Tuareg vom Sohn eines Arbeitskollegen, naja.
Der X3 meiner Eltern auch eher meh.
Selbst gefahren bin ich fuer eine Woche einen XC60 (nicht den neuesten). Der hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen.
Wobei halt SUV.

Ich haette absolut nichts dagegen wenn der auch etwas mehr Leistung haette. Zur Vernunft kann ich im gesetzten Alter noch immer kommen.

Und: ich fahr gerne offen


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2018)

Für halbwegs "Vernunftautos" würde ich immer bei Ford oder Hyundai landen. Wenn Volvo ansich gefällt wäre natürlich sowas wie ein gebrauchter V60 eine Idee. Nicht unbedingt vernünftig aber mit Leistung:
V60 T6
 Oder klein, absurde Motorleistung und definitv anders:
C30 T5
(Aber nicht unbedingt den, der scheint dann doch "etwas" verbastelt)

Wie weit ist denn der Arbeitsweg? Ist Verbrauch und/oder Diesel-Fahrverbote ein Thema?

Was es zu dem Preis mittlerweile auch eine Menge gibt sind Mercedes SLK.


----------



## Verminaard (18. November 2018)

Dachte Vernunftautos waeren was aus dem VAG Konzern.

Muss ja nicht vernuenftig sein (noch nicht).

Son V60 bin ich dieses Jahr auch schon ca 1 Woche gefahren. War ein Vorfuehrwagen. 
War ok. Nur in dieser Form etwas sehr teuer.
SLK, muss ich mich mal schlau machen wie das dort mit der ganzen Technik aussieht.
Arbeitskollege schwoert auf die aeltern E-Klassen. 

Arbeitswege mit dem Auto sind 12km und 22km.
Selbst der kuerzere ist mit dem Fahrrad bloed zu erreichen. Muesste man "aussen" rum fahren, kann halt Bundesstraße nicht nutzen, dadurch ungleich laenger.

Mich kotzt das so sehr an, das es hier mit den Bussen keine Querverbindungen gibt. Ich muss nicht zwangsweise Auto fahren.
Aber  im Schnitt 13 Minuten Fahrweg vs. 1Stunde 20 Minuten  pro Strecke.

Noch sind wir nicht von Dieselfahrverboten betroffen. Der C70 ist ein Diesel. War fuer mich damals ok.
Weis halt nicht was die mit den Steuern anstellen wollen. Dann wuerde fuer uns Dieselfahren teuerer werden als einen Benziner.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. November 2018)

Eine alte A-Klasse mit einem Budget von 20000€ zu ersetzen, da ist die Auswahl wohl riesig. 

Die schlechte Anbindung kenne ich, fahre jetzt auch 15 Min (außerhalb der RushHour) zur Uni, mit Bus/Bahn sind 1,5 Stunden + 15 Minuten durch den dunklen Wald. 

Ich schmeiß einfach mal einen Ford Fiesta ST in den Raum, gerade die letzte Generation mit 1,6L Turbo sollte durch Modellwechsel einigermaßen erschwinglich sein. Zur Haltbarkeit/Fahrbarkeit kann ich persönlich nichts sagen.  Edit: Link

BMW 1er Cabrio mit nem schönen 6-Zylinder Motor gibts auch knapp unter 20000€ soweit ich weiß.   Da hättest du ordentlich Schwung, kannst offen fahren und eine agile Erganzung zum Schwedenpanzer ist es auch noch. Edit:  Link 

Oder du ergatterst dir einen schnittigen "Briefbeschwerer" von Toyota mit 1,8 Liter Maschinchen und Sportfahrwerk, der macht definitiv Laune


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dachte Vernunftautos waeren was aus dem VAG Konzern.


In DE imo, vorallem gebraucht, viel zu teuer weil der Ruf nach wie vor viel zu gut ist. Die beiden genannten Alternativen dagegen bieten ähnliches ohne dass man für den Namen drauf zahlt.

Das mit der komischen Anbindung kenne ich nur zu gut. Der in der Strecke kürzeste Weg zu meiner Arbeitsstelle ist die Autobahn von einer Auffahrt bis zu nächsten Ausfahrt. Eine vergleichbare Parallelstraße gibt es nicht.


----------



## tdi-fan (19. November 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Leider bin ich absolut ideenlos was es werden koennte. Der Markt ist so enorm vielfaeltig.
> Finanziell sind wir auch nicht wirklich in der Lage mal eben einen Neuwagen zu holen, bzw. bin auch nicht wirklich gewillt, bei den Wertverlusten.
> Budget dachte ich die ca. 20.000€.
> Mittlerweilen fahre ich gerne Automatik (ist im Volvo verbaut, und in saemtlichen Firmenfahrzeugen bei uns).
> Leistung wird auch gerne gesehen, Kombi oder (sehr) viel Platz ist kein musthave.



Einfach einen Golf nehmen, absolut klassenloses Auto, den kann man als Banker, Rentner oder Fahranfänger, im Anzug oder mit kurzer Hose und Sandalen fahren. Und anständig motorisiert gibt es den auch. 

Bei Skoda kann man auch schauen, mein Onkel fährt einen Octavia mit DSG und 170 PS TDI (glaube ich), ist aber ein Dienstfahrzeug. Leider finde ich die Gebrauchtpreise von Skoda's dezent übertrieben.

Ich hatte vor dem Audi immer Gölfe, und immer zufrieden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2018)

Ich finde gerade der Golf wird gebraucht zu teuer gehandelt.

Für 20k gibts bei Hyundai den i30 1.4T Trend DCT neu, beim Golf, der auch nur in der gleichen Klasse unterwegs ist, gibts dafür deutlich weniger. Gebraucht geht bei beiden natürlich, aber ich finde auch da im Vergleich den Werterhalt des Golf unverständlich, denn die Ersatzteile kosten hier wie da richtig Geld.


----------



## ludscha (19. November 2018)

@ worco und Chris

Jeder kauft sich sein Auto nach seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen und Anforderungen, damit habe ich absolut kein Problem.

Mein bester Freund hat sich letzte Woche einen BMW X5 gekauft, meine Antwort auf seine Frage.

Wenn er dir gefällt, dann Kauf Ihn, für mich wär es nichts.

Also nehmt nicht immer gleich alles so Ernst, man darf auch mal nen Augenzwinkerer einschieben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2018)

Da missversteht man mich glaube 
Natürlich darf jeder kaufen, was ihm gefällt, aber ich gebe eben zu bedenken, dass man das Thema Preis zu Leistung halt durchaus bewerten muss. Bei einem Golf vs i30 ist die Thematik sicherlich sogar noch rel. nah beieinander.
Das man bei einem TT vs i20 natürlich keinen vernünftigen Vergleich macht, dürfte hoffentlich auch klar sein.

Die Frage dir mir da eben vor Augen steht: Sucht Verminaard jetzt ein Vernunftauto? Wenn ja, wären meine Hinweise zumindest eine Berücksichtigung bei der Überlegung wert, oder sucht er was zum Spaß haben? Dann sind meine Hinweise wahrscheinlich nicht Zielführend 

Natürlich muss am ende jeder das für sich, seine Situation, ... passende Auto finden udn kaufen, aber bei einem Vergleich gebrauchter Golf vs neuer i30 ist eben auf Grund der "Vernunftautos" eine "Vernunftüberlegung" eben vielleicht hilfreich.

Und am Ende ist mir völlig egal welches Auto er kauft, Teile von meinem Arbeitgeber sind eh in weltweit jedem Auto zu finden


----------



## Verminaard (19. November 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Sucht Verminaard jetzt ein Vernunftauto? Wenn ja, wären meine Hinweise zumindest eine Berücksichtigung bei der Überlegung wert, oder sucht er was zum Spaß haben? Dann sind meine Hinweise wahrscheinlich nicht Zielführend



Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren, vielleicht etwas unklar geschrieben: 


Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich haette absolut nichts dagegen wenn der auch etwas mehr Leistung  haette. Zur Vernunft kann ich im gesetzten Alter noch immer kommen.
> Und: ich fahr gerne offen




Danke schon mal fuer den Input. Wird wohl ein langwieriges Projekt.
Die Anschaffung steht nicht fuer sofort an, sondern irgendwann im naechsten Jahr.

Ich will nur schon mal anfangen mich mit der Materie zu beschaeftigen, weil eben hierzu so einiges unklar ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2018)

Einfach nen RS4 kaufen bevor die Autos abgeschafft werden.  Nochmal richtig Spaß haben. 

Hat Kofferraum, Leistung und ist auch vernünftig.


----------



## Zoon (20. November 2018)

Oder nen RS3/ TTRS bevor die den 5Zylinder einstampfen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2018)

Ich werfe mal den Golf 7 GTI mit in's Rennen. 
Ausreichend motorisiert, robuste Technik, (je nach Verwendung) ausreichend viel Platz, humaner Verbrauch, Wertverlust hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2018)

Halter+Versicherungswechsel haben mal eben 350€=~40% Ersparnis gebracht Oo.


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2018)

Erstes kleine Update für die Winter/Schrauber Saison 2018/2019 ist schon passiert. Mein Dach wurde hochglanz schwarz foliert, dies wollte ich schon machen seit der Heckspoiler montiert wurde. Das nächste was ich in Angriff nehmen werde sind alle Fahrwerkslager durch Polyurethan Lager zu ersetzen. Dabei kommen gleich 4 neue Radlager und ein H&R Stabikit rein damit ich den Wagen einmal wieder ordentlich vermessen kann. Viel mehr wird wohl nicht passieren, der anstehende Umzug mit der Halle verschlingt leider auch etwas Geld.


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2018)

Wechselt ihr eure Halle freiwillig? Das ist ja jedes Mal ein riesen Akt mit dem schweren Geraffel und Bühnen umzuziehen, vom finanziellen Aspekt für Elektrik usw. mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2018)

Leider wechsel wir nicht freiwillig. Das Gelände wo unsere aktuelle Halle steht, wird ab nächstem Jahr zu einer Wohnsiedlung umgebaut. Da wir keine Halle zu einem vernünftigen Preis mit ausreichender Größe gefunden haben, hat sich die Gruppe aufgeteilt. Ein Freund von mir mit seinem E30 Tracktool und seinem aktuellen Z3 V8 Alpina Projekt ist in eine eigene Halle mit seinem Vater gegangen. Mein Kumpel mit dem Skyline (hab bestimmt schon mal die Bilder hier gezeigt) hat seine Halle auf das eigene Gründstück verfrachtet. Also blieb nur noch mein Kumpel mit dem blauen Toyota MR2 und ich übrig. Wir gehen zusammen in eine Halle im Nachbarort. Deutlich kleiner als aktuell (aktuell habe ich mit ihm zusammen knapp 170qm für 3 Autos) in eine neue Halle mit ca 100qm. Dafür mit Heizung und Sanitäranlagen.


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2018)

Hallensuche ist nie einfach. Ich muss mir Anfang des Jahres auch Gedanken machen, dass das Spaßmobil ein geeignetes Dach überm Kopf bekommt. Wenn das Ding im März geliefert werden sollte, mag ich den nicht einen Tag draußen stehen haben. Leider sind passende Hallen bei uns Mangelware und werden meist für eine Person viel zu teuer gehandelt.


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2018)

Wir zahlen ab kommenden Januar 450Euro für 100qm, dazu kommt noch Strom, Wasser und Heizkosten. Ziemlich viel Kosten dafür das nur die Autos drin stehen, da 100qm recht klein sind steht nicht mal fest ob ich mir für meinem Mazda dann nicht sogar noch eine Garage für ~50Euro pro Monat mieten muss. Wir sind hier aber auch denkbar ungünstig positioniert für Hallen/Lagerflächen/Scheunen.


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2018)

Das ist heftig - aber Angebot und Nachfrage sind Schuld daran. Ich bin nicht bereit so viel Geld im Monat in die Hand zu nehmen. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann baue ich mir eine Unterflurbühne in die Doppelgarage und stelle den M2 beim Nachbarn in den Brennholzschuppen.


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2018)

Hätte ich nur zwei Autos würde und nicht generell das Hobby mit dem Schrauben würde ich vermutlich auch eher zu einer Doppelgarage tendieren. Aber da ich eben meine drei habe, das Auto meiner Mutter, das Auto meiner Freundin, das Auto meiner Ex Freundin und von diversen Kumpels ab und zu mache, bin ich quasi auf eine halbe Werkstatt angewiesen. Noch dazu kommt halt das man bei alten Autos öfers mal etwas aufwendigeres machen muss wie z.B. Schweißen. Da ich kein Alkohohl trinke, nicht rauche oder Drogen nehme muss ich irgendwie mein Geld andersweitig unter das Volk bringen. 

Ein Leben ohne eigene Halle kann ich mir darum gar nicht vorstellen. Meine erste eigene Halle hatte ich mit glaub mit 20 Jahren und hab damals 160Euro bezahlt.  Das war einfach nur ein unüberdachter Platz mit ca 40qm in einer alten Ziegelei.


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2018)

Auch wenn ich fast keine Freizeit habe, so schraube ich doch immer noch gerne, genauso wie vor 25 Jahren. Mir ist es wichtig, dass ich mein Auto mal für ein paar Wochen auf der Bühne lassen kann, daher ist meine Garage der denkbar ungünstigste Fall. Meinen Dicken möchte ich auch nicht draußen lassen, zumal da auch bald ein neuer 5er stehen wird. Und so oft wie die aufgebrochen werden, mag ich da gar nicht dran denken. Ein paar Optionen habe ich noch, aber das entscheidet sich erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir mit seinem E30 Tracktool und seinem aktuellen *Z3 V8 Alpina Projekt* ist in eine eigene Halle mit seinem Vater gegangen.



Magst Du dazu etwas mehr sagen?

@Topic: Mein E66 war gestern bei einem Fotoshooting, war ein Geschenk meiner Freundin  Es sind echt einpaar schöne Bilder dabei entstanden


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2018)

Ich hoffe inständig dass mein Vater für seine Oldies nicht auf ne Halle umsteigt. Sonst kann ich mir nicht mehr verkneifen einen RX7 dazu zu stellen  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2018)

Halle selberbauen ist meistens billiger auf lange Sicht. Die kleinen Fertighallen gibt es schon ab 15k€. Dann hat man auch was vernünftiges und nicht nur einen total durchgeranzten alten Bauernschuppen.
Bei uns in der Gegend haben viele mit ausgeprägtem Autohobby sich selber so eine kleine Fertighalle hinstellen lassen. Komplette Bauzeit ist ca 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2018)

Je nach dem wo man wohnt ist das teure ja auch das Grundstück dazu  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2018)

Man sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht unbedingt ein Grundstück in der Fußgängerzone der nächsten Großstadt erwerben...


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Magst Du dazu etwas mehr sagen?



Da ich in dem Projekt nicht so richtig involviert bin versuche ich es mal. Basis war ein Z3 mit kleinsten Motor, ist glaube ich ein 1.8L. Die Karosserie wurde komplett nackig gemacht und alle Roststellen rausgetrennt und neu eingeschweißt. Die Achsen haben die zwei dann zum pulverbeschichten gegeben, sowie Streben usw auch. Der neue Motor ist ein V8 mit glaube 4L aus einem 7ner der E32 Reihe. Der Motor war in irgend einer Alpina Reihe verbaut (steht auf dem Motor sogar drauf), dazu das passende Steuergerät welches ebenfalls von Alpina mit einem Aufkleber gekennzeichnet wurde. Der Motor stammt aus einem Wagen der gebrannt hat, der Kabelbaum hat es leider nicht überlebt. Also haben die zwei sich kurzerhand noch einen E32 740i mit M60B40 geholt und diesen dann geschlachtet. 

Der Wagen soll eine Straßenzulassung bekommen, somit werden auch die Bremsen angepasst. Aber welche da montiert werden weiß ich leider nicht. Der Sohn ist Ingenieur und der Vater Karosseriespengler. Den E30 haben sie nach dem Unfall auch komplett neu aufgebaut mit neuer Frontmaske, alle möglichen Teile pulverbeschichtet, den 328i Motor aus dem E36 verbaut inkl originaler Öltemperaturanzeige im Tacho und so viele Spielerein die ich nicht kenne. Porsche Bremsanlage an der VA und HA. Der Wagen ist auch aktuell beim TÜV zur Abnahme. Der Motorumbau ist so sauber, kein Mensch der sich damit nicht auskennt erkennt das der Motor da nicht original drin ist. Eventuell finde ich heute Abend noch ale Bilder und kann sie dir mal zeigen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. November 2018)

@ Riverna, Bilder sind gerne gesehen


----------



## Riverna (26. November 2018)

Bei Gelegenheit schaue ich mal das ich noch welche mache, aktuell steht der Wagen noch in unserer alten Halle.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da ich in dem Projekt nicht so richtig involviert bin versuche ich es mal. Basis war ein Z3 mit kleinsten Motor, ist glaube ich ein 1.8L. Die Karosserie wurde komplett nackig gemacht und alle Roststellen rausgetrennt und neu eingeschweißt. Die Achsen haben die zwei dann zum pulverbeschichten gegeben, sowie Streben usw auch. Der neue Motor ist ein V8 mit glaube 4L aus einem 7ner der E32 Reihe. Der Motor war in irgend einer Alpina Reihe verbaut (steht auf dem Motor sogar drauf), dazu das passende Steuergerät welches ebenfalls von Alpina mit einem Aufkleber gekennzeichnet wurde.



Hört sich nicht verkehrt an. So einen M60 hat Alpina auch in einen E36 3er eingebaut. (der Z3 ist ja auch ein E36).



Riverna schrieb:


> Also haben die zwei sich kurzerhand noch einen E32 740i mit M60B40 geholt und diesen dann geschlachtet.



Das finde ich jetzt weniger cool 

@Topic: Vor ca einem Monat habe ich eine Anfrage an Bosch und Pierburg geschickt, dass wir für eine Machbarkeitsstudie einen digitalen (also HFM6, HFM7 oder HFM 8) 70mm HFM benötigen. Von Pierburg habe ich nichts gehört. Nach ca einer Woche kam von Bosch eine Nachricht, dass meine Anfrage an die entsprechende Abteilung weitergeleitet wurde. Vor ein paar Tagen, habe ich eine Mail bekommen, mit den Datenblätter zu einem HFM7 und der Frage, wohin sie den LMM und den Stecker schicken sollen...


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2018)

Das du es nicht cool findest ist klar, aber wenn man überlegt was die benötigen Teile einzeln kosten würden kann ich das schon verstehen. Und bei so einem Swap braucht man unendlich viele Teile... aber sieh es so. Der E32 lebt quasi in einer neuen Karosserie weiter. 

Hab heute mal Bilder von seinem E30 als wir die Bremsen entlüftet haben. Am Sonntag verlässt er unsere alte Halle und zieht in sein neues Quatier. Hab heute auch meinen Mietvertrag für die neue Halle unterschrieben.


----------



## Verminaard (29. November 2018)

Schick


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. November 2018)

Habt ihr schon den E-Tron GT gesehen ? 
Finde den optisch außen wie innen extrem gut gelungen 
Audi e-tron GT: Angriff auf das Herz von Tesla - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Riverna (29. November 2018)

Das Schwarzmatt ist jetzt gar nicht mein Geschmack, aber von der Technik und der Umsetzung aller Umbauden (man sieht vieles halt gar nicht) ist der Wagen perfekt umgebaut. Besser hätte es BMW selber auch nicht hin bekommen.


----------



## Zeiss (29. November 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Das du es nicht cool findest ist klar, aber wenn man überlegt was die benötigen Teile einzeln kosten würden kann ich das schon verstehen. Und bei so einem Swap braucht man unendlich viele Teile... aber sieh es so. Der E32 lebt quasi in einer neuen Karosserie weiter.



Nein, braucht man nicht, ganz sicher nicht.

Der im E32 7er (heißt Alpina B11 4,0) verbaute M60 ist der originale BMW M60B40, also ein 4 Liter V8, nur mit einer anderen Software. Um den M60 in den E36 reinzubekommen, braucht man eine Alpina Ölwanne und Ölpumpe, dann geht der Motor in den E36 rein. Der Kabelbaum ist mit dem eines E32 identisch. 

AC Schnitzer hat 1997 auf der IAA einen Z3 mit V8 vorgestellt. Ich habe mich 2008 mit den Erbauer in Verbindung gesetzt und gefragt, was sie alles anpassen mussten. Hier ist die Liste:
-> Ölwanne wurde eigens gebaut (oder man nimmt eben die von Alpina samt Ölpumpe)
-> Abgaskrümmer und Auspuffanlage
-> Motoraufhängung
-> Kardanwelle

Das ist ALLES! BKV und das Lenkgetriebe sind original vom Z3, die restlichen Steuergeräte (ABS, ...) ebenso.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. November 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den E-Tron GT gesehen ?
> Finde den optisch außen wie innen extrem gut gelungen
> Audi e-tron GT: Angriff auf das Herz von Tesla - SPIEGEL ONLINE


 da gehört nen Heckspoiler drauf! So sieht der aus als ob da nen Bagger draufgefahren ist.


----------



## Zoon (30. November 2018)

Die beiden E-tron (SUV als auch der GT) finde ich wirklich gelungen. Auch wenn die Modellbezeichnung gerade im französischen Raum nicht sehr vorteilhaft ist  Immerhin besser als das was BMW mit dem iNext fabriziert. Wenn so wirklich die Zukunft von BMW aussieht .

Designvorlage vom iNext war wohl: Nacktmull – Wikipedia

https://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen/aut...eles-so-gestaltet-bmw-den-inext/23689516.html


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2018)

BMW scheint immernoch dem Irrglauben zu folgen dass ein Elektroauto auch aus 2km Entfernung als solche zu erkennen sein muss. Dabei sollte doch Teslas Erfolg mit klassischen Designs mittlerweile allen bewiesen haben dass sich das nicht verkauft.
Und gleichzeitig ignoriert man das Potenzial eines C1-E als wirklich eigenständiges Elektrofahrzeug(aber nicht Auto).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2018)

Naja, der C1 ist mir zu wenig "Auto" und als Roller zu groß und zu schwer. Den gab es ja schon lange als Verbrenner.

Das BMW mit den reinen E-Autos irgendwie völlig daneben liegt, was das Design an geht, ist tatsächlich wohl eine verbreitetere Meinung 

Ich glaube aber auch, das BMW durchaus auch "normale" Autos Richtung E-Betrieb bringen wird


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2018)

Wir haben den nach wie vor als Verbrenner rum stehen, und es ist nicht ohne Grund dass der seit nun 12 Jahren Wertstabil auf Niveau von neuen Piaggios steht.
Ist halt die Twizy Nische.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2018)

wobei ich den Twizy besser finde


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2018)

Motorradparkplatz vs. Autoparkplatz bei ansonsten vergleichbarem Komfort


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2018)

jaein, beim Twizy gibts Seitenteile, die die Nässe und den Schmutz in der kalten Jahreszeit abhalten, beim C1 geht das ja nicht richtig 

Aber ja, parken ist so n Ding, andererseits, mit dem Twizy könnte man an der "Zapfsäule" stehen


----------



## Riverna (30. November 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, braucht man nicht, ganz sicher nicht.
> 
> Der im E32 7er (heißt Alpina B11 4,0) verbaute M60 ist der originale BMW M60B40, also ein 4 Liter V8, nur mit einer anderen Software. Um den M60 in den E36 reinzubekommen, braucht man eine Alpina Ölwanne und Ölpumpe, dann geht der Motor in den E36 rein. Der Kabelbaum ist mit dem eines E32 identisch.
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit Bremsen? Tacho? Getriebe? Kabelbaum usw das war alles im Z3 nicht das passende. Somit brauchten die Jungs einen Spender. Bei dem Alpina Motor war nur der Motor und das passende Steuergerät dabei. Kein komplettes Fahrzeug, eventuell habe ich mich da falsch bzw missverständlich ausgedrückt. 

Du als Liebhaber solcher BMW´s siehst das natürlich nicht gerne, für uns sind das nur alte "Wertlose" BMWs. Selbe wie für dich vermutlich gewisse (oder alle?) Japaner. Darum macht man sich dann keine Gedanken was man da schlachtet. Abgesehen davon war die Karosserie vom E32 eh nicht erhaltenswürdig.


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Bremsen?



Die nimmt man bei so einem Umbau von einem E46 330d, Scheiben, Belege und die Sattel passen beim E36 1:1 ohne Anpassungen. Und mit dem TÜV gibt es auch keine Probleme.



Riverna schrieb:


> Tacho?



Original Z3 Tacho kann erhalten bleiben. Oder man kontaktiert Guido und lässt die Skala erweitern.



Riverna schrieb:


> Getriebe?



Kriegt man im 7er Forum für sehr kleines Geld.



Riverna schrieb:


> Kabelbaum



Kriegt man bei eBay für sehr kleines Geld.



Riverna schrieb:


> Bei dem Alpina Motor war nur der Motor und das passende Steuergerät dabei. Kein komplettes Fahrzeug, eventuell habe ich mich da falsch bzw missverständlich ausgedrückt.



Das habe ich schon verstanden, nur es ist wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen, es würde auch ohne den Spender gehen.



Riverna schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon war die Karosserie vom E32 eh nicht erhaltenswürdig.



Das relativiert es etwas.

Mein E66 760Li war letzte Woche beim Fotoshooting, das ist dabei entstanden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2018)

Hattest du keine Zeit den vorher zu waschen?


----------



## Zeiss (30. November 2018)

Er wurde am Vorabend gewaschen, aber es hat an dem Tag gepisst....


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> jaein, beim Twizy gibts Seitenteile, die die Nässe und den Schmutz in der kalten Jahreszeit abhalten, beim C1 geht das ja nicht richtig


Solang man schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fährt bekommt man beim C1 wirklich garnichts ab. Genau das hat leider kaum ein potentieller Kunde geglaubt, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung aber wirklich nur unterstreichen.
An Tagen wo den normalen Moppedfahrern die Regenpelle durchgeweicht ist bin ich problemlos mit Jeans zu Schule gefahren. Nur das Schuhwerk sollte für längere Ampelphasen dann doch dicht sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. November 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Er wurde am Vorabend gewaschen, aber es hat an dem Tag gepisst....


Das ist nicht so gut. Dann ab in Photoshop und das Auto nachträglich waschen.  Ich denke mal die spezis bekommen das ganz gut hin, wenn die Bilder in RAW vorliegen.


----------



## DARPA (2. Dezember 2018)

Aus dieser Perspektive sieht er soo nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (2. Dezember 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das relativiert es etwas.



Die Kosten für benötige Einzelteile wären sicherlich mindestens genau so hoch gewesen wie der Schlachter. Dazu kommt noch das man die nicht benötigen Teile aus dem Schlachter wieder verkaufen kann. Du kannst mir glauben Finanziell war es deutlich interessanter einen Schlachter zu kaufen. Vorallem da man die E32 zu dem Zeitpunkt hinterher geschmissen bekommen hat. Alleine der nicht benötige V8 hätte am Ende mehr eingebracht das der ganze Wagen beim Kauf gekostet hat. 

Ich denke die Jungs haben es schon richtig gemacht.


----------



## Klutten (2. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aus dieser Perspektive sieht er soo nice aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und man sieht dein Talent ein Auto einzuparken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Dezember 2018)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aus dieser Perspektive sieht er soo nice aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist irgendwo eine frage der perspektive. Versuchs doch mal von schräg vorn (lenkung eingeschlagen) auf höhe des stoßfängers und die kamera leicht zur seite geneigt. (bildfüllend) Oder du kannst auch ein bild von gerade hinten auf höhe des emblems oder stoßfängers machen und mußt dann halt nur den ausschnitt mittels zoom bzw. "fuß-zoom" wählen. Auf alle fälle würde ich bei dem auto wohl foto`s vermeiden wo die hinterachse in relation zum auto gezeigt wird. Da hauen in meinen augen, wegen der hohen seitenlinie, die proportionen zum rad nicht hin.



Klutten schrieb:


> Und man sieht dein Talent ein Auto einzuparken.


Kann man so sehen.  Aber vieleicht war er auch nur sonntags arbeiten...


----------



## DARPA (2. Dezember 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Und man sieht dein Talent ein Auto einzuparken.


Ja ne, genau im Schatten geparkt  
Aber Sonntag vormittag in nem Bürokomplex um schnell was zu holen - juckt keinen Menschen 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen.  Aber vieleicht war er auch nur sonntags arbeiten...


Good guess 

Und das war einfach nur nen spontaner Schnappschuss. Weil ich ihn zum ersten Mal von oben gesehen hab.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Dezember 2018)

Uns sonst stehen ja auch überall die Fotoautomaten rum. Hinfahren und kurz darauf has tein Foto in voller Action


----------



## HordyH (3. Dezember 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Uns sonst stehen ja auch überall die Fotoautomaten rum. Hinfahren und kurz darauf has tein Foto in voller Action



Wann gibt es mal wieder nen Update von deinem Cockpit?


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Dezember 2018)

Fahre jetzt seit knapp 8 Monaten nur noch Zug und Bus und habe kein Auto mehr seit 8 Monaten.

Es ist toll. 
Ich spare viel, sehr viel Geld. 
Die Zuege fahren zumindest hier immer pünktlich und sind Hoechstens halb voll. 

Und ich habe durch das Laufen knapp 15kg verloren, bin durchtrainierter und fitter und fühle mich frueh am Morgen wacher weil ich erst laufen muss von Bahnhof auf Arbeit. 

Ich habe sogar eine regelrechte Abneigung gegen Autofahrer entwickelt. 
Erst heute morgen hat einer beim abbiegen mich beinahe überfahren... Aber richtig.... Da waren keine 10cm mehr zwischen mir und Auto und der kam rumgeschossen wie ein blöder. 
Ich hatte natuerlich grün.

Naja, dann im Sommer geht's wieder mehr aufs rat. 

Mein Fazit bisher jedenfalls: Auto? Brauch ich nie wieder. 

Ps: Wenn es mal ohne Auto nicht geht, und das gibt's, dann leih ich mir eines im Familien und Freundeskreis... So alle 2 bis 3 Monate mal und lass halt was springen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2018)

Scheint wie ein Ex-Raucher ...

Aber ja, wenig bis gar nicht umsichtige Autofahrer gibt es, genauso wie Fußgänger, denen offensichtlich entfällt, das bestimmte Kleidung quasi unsichtbar macht...

Da schimpft jede Seite


----------



## taks (4. Dezember 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> genauso wie Fußgänger, denen offensichtlich entfällt, das bestimmte Kleidung quasi unsichtbar macht...



Hier hats Gestern grad ne 16 Jährige auf dem Fussgängerstreifen erwischt 
Bei Regen und totaler Dunkelheitheit um 17:00 Uhr kann man aber fast nur hoffen, dass nicht jemand einfach in die Strasse läuft


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Hier hats Gestern grad ne 16 Jährige auf dem Fussgängerstreifen erwischt
> Bei Regen und totaler Dunkelheitheit um 17:00 Uhr kann man aber fast nur hoffen, dass nicht jemand einfach in die Strasse läuft


Oder nen Auto mit anständigem Licht kaufen.  Dann sieht man die ganzen Walker auch besser und kann ausweichen.


----------



## V3CT0R (4. Dezember 2018)

Diese "Walker" dürfen aber ganz gerne zu Hause bleiben. O_o

Wenn beide aufpassen würden und nicht denken "Ich habe ja Vortritt", dann würden auch weniger Unfäll passieren.
Tja... Idioten Ignoranten eben... beiderseits.


----------



## Denekro (4. Dezember 2018)

Vor allem treten manche auch einfach zwischen Autos hervor und schauen gar nicht richtig, erlebe ich Abends immer wieder


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2018)

Passiert auf dem Land weniger, dafür nachts, Fahrrad ohne Licht.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (4. Dezember 2018)

Ihr ärgert euch über nachts  
Fahrt Ihr mal so wie ich vormittags gegen den Berufsverkehr vom Daimler aus Sindelfingen bei Stuttgart raus zu nem Kunden. Ich hatte gestern morgen um 7:30 3 mal Leute die meinten über die Gegenspur(meine Spur) doch schon früher mal zum Abbiegen losfahren zu können und standen mir bei 70! einfach gegenüber. Dazu zwei Helden die meinten mir die Vorfahrt nehmen zu müssen in einem Wohngebiet...
Ich denke wer ein neues Auto will muss echt nur mal da lang fahren wo halt sonst "sowieso nie jemand kommt"


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Dezember 2018)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Diese "Walker" dürfen aber ganz gerne zu Hause bleiben. O_o
> 
> Wenn beide aufpassen würden und nicht denken "Ich habe ja Vortritt", dann würden auch weniger Unfäll passieren.
> Tja... Idioten Ignoranten eben... beiderseits.



Da gebe ich dir recht. 
In meinem Fall aber war das eine moderat befahrene Kreuzung und ich bin jemand der wirklich erst los laeuft wenn das auf grünen steht. 
Es war zudem taghell heute morgen und ich bin nicht wirklich unauffällig gekleidet ^^
Der Fahrer war nicht von hier (Kennzeichen WW) und war wohl einfach mit der verkehrssituation überfordert (wobei das aber ne Kleinstadt ist und das echt moderat war).....
Was man aber nicht tun muss, ist halt bei schon rot noch gas geben um noch drüber zu kommen.... Das waren locker 30 bis 40 km mit denen der um die Ecke geschossen kam um noch die 2 Sekunden rot mit zu nehmen. 

Anderen Autofahrer waren auch sichtlich schockiert.... Das war wirklich lebensgefährlich. 

Es wird einfach Zeit fuer voll-autonomes fahren.


----------



## RtZk (4. Dezember 2018)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Diese "Walker" dürfen aber ganz gerne zu Hause bleiben. O_o
> 
> Wenn beide aufpassen würden und nicht denken "Ich habe ja Vortritt", dann würden auch weniger Unfäll passieren.
> Tja... Idioten Ignoranten eben... beiderseits.



Dumm nur, dass der Fußgänger bei @taks Story eben eindeutig im Recht war, man muss eben als Autofahrer aufpassen und vor einem Zebrastreifen muss man auch nicht gerade rasen .



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es wird einfach Zeit fuer voll-autonomes fahren.



Bevor das kommt sollte noch einiges geklärt werden, beispielsweise, wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin und ein Unfall mit dem Auto der Kanzlerin unvermeidbar ist und das System sich entscheiden muss, was wird es dann tun? Wird es wirklich völlig unabhängig entscheiden (beispielsweise auf Überlebenschance) oder wird es die Kanzlerin bevorzugen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2018)

In dem Fall geht die Entscheidung so oder so zu deinen Gunsten aus


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2018)

Gestern kam das Päckchen von Bosch mit einem nagelneuen HFM7 und den ganzen Datenblätter dazu   

Es darf also wieder gebastelt werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Dezember 2018)

Als Fußgänger oder 2-radler auf seinem Recht zu bestehen ist äußerst dämlich.  Es ist absolut egal ob man Vorfahrt hatte oder nicht. Nach einem Crash mit einem Auto ist man Matsche und das Auto nicht. Deswegen sage ich mir persönlich: Wenn ich nicht im Auto sitze, dann haben alle anderen Vorfahrt. Denn was will ich als Fußgänger auch machen? Mich auf die Motorhaube werfen und an den Wischern festhalten?


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Dezember 2018)

Deswegen fahr ich am liebsten den Actros  Da interessiert mich nix das weniger als 18t Kampfgewicht auf die Waage bring. Fussgänger, Radfahrer und Motorräder spürste da nicht mal


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Dezember 2018)

Habt ihr beide Kinder? Hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## Captn (4. Dezember 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Gestern kam das Päckchen von Bosch mit einem nagelneuen HFM7 und den ganzen Datenblätter dazu
> 
> Es darf also wieder gebastelt werden
> 
> ...


Was hast du damit vor? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Dezember 2018)

Nein. Bin da aber auch sehr pragmatisch. Wer sich im Strassenverkehr daneben verhält und wortwörtlich unter die Räder kommt hat Pech gehabt. Ende August wurde bei uns ein 14jähriges Mädchen vom Zug erfasst. Am Bahnübergang... in der Presse war es das arme Mädchen, alle am Boden zerstört und dann wird nach vielen Schuldigen gesucht. Was in der Presse nirgendwo stand war dass sie unter der Barriere durch ist, den Kopfhöhrer noch am Kopf hatte und das Handy in der Hand.... sorry, wer so dämlich ist wird halt aus der Nahrungskette raus genommen. Da hab ich jetzt für die Opfer absolut kein Mitleid. Gleiches gilt für Motorradfahrer die kurven schneiden oder mit 80 auf Passtrassen um Kurven rauschen und nix sehen was entgegen kommt. Auch hier.. Selber schuld. 
Es gibt Regeln an die man sich zu halten hat. Klar muss man bei Kindern auf der Strasse vorsichtig sein, aber auch die haben nicht einfach mal so quer über die Strasse zu rennen. Wenn doch dann ist da in der Erziehung was schief gelaufen und wird entweder durch die Eltern korrigiert und sonst wenn das nicht klappt je nachdem halt dann sich von selber löst.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2018)

Captn schrieb:


> Was hast du damit vor?



Ist Ersatz für die alten HLM vom 8er, die so langsam am Ableben sind, langsam werden und nicht mehr sauber funktionieren. Auch die Ausfälle häufen sich. Ersatz gab es nur für sehr viel Geld (glaub um die 800€ pro Stück für einen überholten HLM) bzw. ist nicht mehr lieferbar. 

 Das ist ein HFM7, also digital, da muss ich noch etwas bauen um das Signal (eine Frequenz zwischen 1,5kHz und 12kHz) zu erfassen, umzurechnen (temperaturkompensiert und korrigiert) und in die Spannung zu wandeln, damit die Motronic es versteht.  Ist "etwas" Geschäft und der Mikrocontroller wird mehrmals Polynome der 3.ten Ordnung rechnen müssen. Den HFM habe ich kostenlos auf Anfrage von Bosch bekommen.


----------



## Captn (4. Dezember 2018)

Das klingt auf jeden Fall spannend.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2018)

Habe etwas mehr geschrieben oben.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2018)

Zum Glück gibt's jetzt ja den neuen Achter. Falls der alte doch zu viel aufbegehrt, holst du dir einfach den neuen M850i und hast erstmal Ruhe.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (5. Dezember 2018)

Und was will ich damit? Solange er keinen V12 hat, ist die Kiste uninteressant.
Die einzigen BMWs, der mich aktuell interessieren würden, ist der i8 und der 6er GC.


----------



## Captn (5. Dezember 2018)

Zumal das ja auch Geschmackssache ist. Ich finde, dass der E31 eines der schöneren Autos von BMW ist. Vom neuen 8er kann ich das nicht gerade behaupten. In der Hinsicht bin ich aber ohnehin nostalgisch veranlagt.

Dass die Verfügbarkeit für den LMM für den 8er schon so schlecht aussieht, hätte ich aber nicht gedacht. Na dann berichte mal, wenn alles funktioniert .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (5. Dezember 2018)

Naja, der LMM im 8er ist noch ein HLM, also ein Hitzdrahtluftmasenmesser. Das Problem ist hier halt, dass dieser Draht immer wieder freigebrannt (das Platindraht wird auf ca 1000°C aufgeheizt) wird und die Anzahl dieser Vorgänge eben endlich ist. Es sind, glaube ich, um die 10.000 Zyklen, danach ist der Draht durch und LMM defekt. Die LMMs sind von Mitte der 1980er und Platin ist eben teuer, entsprechend waren auch die Preise. Diese HLM sind beim M70 und dem S70 verbaut, die M73 haben schon HFM.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Dezember 2018)

Heute nen S600 gehabt der noch auf 4 von 12 Zylindern lief. Geguckt... 24 falsche Kerzen waren eingebaut, auch nicht wirklich festgezogen und die roten Schnuffis waren nicht neu/teilweise beschädigt und Funkendurchschlag. Alles wieder frisch gemacht und er lief schon auf 10 von 12 Zylindern. Ich denke das sollte ausreichen.  Genug das ich in den Urlaub gehen kann.


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2018)

Gestern ist es dann leider passiert, hatte schon die ganze Zeit das mal jemand in eins meiner Autos fährt. Gestern war ich mit meiner Freundin und paar Freunden auf der EMS. Abends bzw Nachts kamen wir zuhause an und vor der Tür lag ein Zettel von der Nachbarin das jemand ins Auto gefahren sei. Bin direkt gucken gegangen am Lexus war nichts, dann den VW vom Kumpel angeschaut und auch da nichts zu finden. In dem Moment dachte ich mir nur "Nein bitte nicht der Lancer". Von weitem bestätigte sich der Verdacht aber schon. Ein Reisebus ist beim Wenden an der Karre hängen geblieben. Kotflügel kaputt, Motorhaube kaputt, Fahrertür leicht verkratzt, Aussenspiegel verkratzt, Achse "krumm", Felge verkratzt und Scheinwerfer verkratzt. Denke der Wagen wird damit nahe an einem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden sein. 

Jetzt soll sich meine Freundin überlegen ob wir den Wagen reparieren und das zusätzliche Geld in andere Sachen investieren wie Gewindefahrwerk, Auspuffanlage oder sowas. Alternative wäre ein anderer Wagen, sie wünscht sich schon länger einen Evo (wobei das vermutlich finanziell nicht machbar ist). Alternativ würde es eventuell ein Lancer Ralliart werden oder eben ihren Lancer als Limo.


----------



## DARPA (9. Dezember 2018)

Kagge. Habt ihr wenigstens irgendwelche Daten vom Verursacher?


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2018)

Ja er hat zum Glück die Daten hinterlassen. Also Geld wird wohl kommen, sowas ist trotzdem ärgerlich. Vorallem da es total unnötig ist, keine 200 Meter wäre ein großer Platz zum drehen gewesen.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2018)

Sag mal sind das Roststellen da neben dem Seitenblinker und zwischen Radlauf und Scheinwerfer?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß nicht welche Stellen du meinst, aber der Wagen war komplett Rostfrei. Dafür war er auch viel zu jung.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Dezember 2018)

Das da meine ich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (9. Dezember 2018)

Nee das sind Reflektionen. Zum Beispiel sieht das über dem Blinker auf dem anderen Bild anders aus als wäre da die komplette Farbe angekratzt. Das Handy meiner Freundin macht im Dunkeln keine guten Bilder. 

Direkt morgen kommt der Gutachter.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich war schon irritiert dass einer deiner Wagen solche großen Probleme hat. 
Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, was der Gutachter so sagt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmare09 (10. Dezember 2018)

Wisst ihr, ob sich hier im Forum der ein oder andere Star Diagnose / Xentry Codierer für Mercedes-Benz herumtreibt? Mir fallen da ein paar Spielereien ein die ich gerne hätte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube da bist du in anderen Foren wie Motortalk besser beraten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2018)

Im Luxx hat er auch schon ne Abfuhr bekommen


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2018)

Hust Luxx Hust....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2018)

Tststs, da bist du doch auch gelegentlich gewesen, oder?  Mir dünkt da noch der ein oder andere Post mit Bildern, die von dir waren


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2018)

Hm... ist thebadfrag nicht voll der Mercedes-checker?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2018)

aber doch nicht mit den alten dingern :-\


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hm... ist thebadfrag nicht voll der Mercedes-checker?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Ich codiere aber mit Sicherheit nicht schwarz irgendwelche fehlenden DPFs raus.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Dezember 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Tststs, da bist du doch auch gelegentlich gewesen, oder?  Mir dünkt da noch der ein oder andere Post mit Bildern, die von dir waren



Gewesen, das ist der Punkt, das ist zu blöd, deswegen habe ich meinen Account gelöscht und diesmal bleibt es auch so. Ich war auch einer von denen, die den Autothread damals ins Leben gerufen haben, da war keiner von den Proleten auch nur in der Sichtweite... abgesehen vom Ice-irgendwas, er war ziemlich von Anfang an dabei und war nur ein armes, dunkles Lichtlein war...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2018)

Achso, der Autothread da ist wirklich mehr comdy, jo.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2018)

Warum auch nicht. Ist schließlich ein Forum für Computer Hardware. Für Autos gibt's doch eigene.
Stellt euch einfach vor ihr meldet euch bei Chefkoch an um über Reifen, oder Grafikkarten zu diskutieren. Für viele ist das schlicht abwegig.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (12. Dezember 2018)

Nene, da geht es um was ganz anderes...


----------



## Riverna (13. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich war schon irritiert dass einer deiner Wagen solche großen Probleme hat.
> Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, was der Gutachter so sagt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Gutachten beläuft sich auf ca 3000Euro Schaden. Neuen Kotflügel und Blinker sind schon angekommen. Nächste Woche zerlegt meine Freundin unter meiner Anweisung den Wagen um es zum Lackierer zu bringen. Da sie ein Praktikum in der Lackiererei gemacht hat, darf sie die Vorarbeit machen. 

Spiegelkappe, Motorhaube und Tür müssen angeblich mir bei lackiert werden. Gerade bei der Motorhaube glaube ich das nicht. Bin aber beruflich aktuell nicht zuhause und kann es nicht kontrollieren. 

PS: Bin aktuell auf Schulung beim Mercedes Global Training. Stuttgart ist total Daimler verstrahlt.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Dezember 2018)

Oha. Wagen zerlegen per fermcouching... Ich drück euch die Daumen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (13. Dezember 2018)

Warum bringt ihr den Wagen nicht einfach in die Werkstatt und macht das stattdessen per "Ferndiagnose"?


----------



## Riverna (14. Dezember 2018)

Ferndiagnose? Der Wagen steht doch bei einem Gutachter. Gutachten kann ich halt leider nicht selber erstellen.


----------



## taks (14. Dezember 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ferndiagnose? Der Wagen steht doch bei einem Gutachter. Gutachten kann ich halt leider nicht selber erstellen.



Ich glaub er meint das auseinanderbauen


----------



## keinnick (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja, das meinte ich.


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2018)

Warum sollte ich extra Geld fürs Zerlegen ausgeben wenn ich es selber besser kann? So spart sich meine Freundin dir Arbeitskosten und es ist am Ende wenigstens alles richtig und sauber verbaut.


----------



## HordyH (15. Dezember 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich extra Geld fürs Zerlegen ausgeben wenn ich es selber besser kann? So spart sich meine Freundin dir Arbeitskosten und es ist am Ende wenigstens alles richtig und sauber verbaut.




Weil die gegnerische Versicherung alles bezahlt?!


----------



## Riverna (15. Dezember 2018)

Und du denkst ich mache das jetzt um sonst?
Sie lässt sich den Schaden ausbezahlen, wir bauen das Zeug ab und bringen es zum Lackierer. Somit hat sie keine Kosten für das Ausbauen der Teile. Macht euch mal keine Gedanken wie wir das machen, ist nicht der erste Unfall den ich hatte.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Dezember 2018)

Kurz gesagt du ziehst Profit daraus.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Dezember 2018)

Ist sein gutes Recht, schließlich bekommt er eh schon die Reparaturkosten - 19%
Und wer eben seine Arbeitszeit investiert, behält eben ein paar monetäre Stimmzettel über


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt du ziehst Profit daraus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Klar, sonst würde man das ja nedd machen. Und solange Versicherungen auch in Werkstätten quasi jeden Phantasiepreis zahlen für kleinste Reparaturen wird sich das auch nicht ändern.  Und Werkstätten wären ja blöde wenn sie das verrechnen was es kostet und nicht das was man einsacken kann. Wenns Geld nicht reicht gehen einfach die Prämien rauf. Das zahlen aber meist die andern  

PS: Liegt wohl daran dass meine Versicherung problemlos die Reparatur in der Lackiererei gezahlt hätte (rund 1.400€). Als ich dann 2 Tage später mit dem Auto als Privatperson dort war wollten die rund 800€ von mir für die gleiche Arbeit. Fragt mich nicht warum ich 800€ zahlen soll und die Versicherung müsste 1.400€ hinlegen...


----------



## totovo (16. Dezember 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Gestern ist es dann leider passiert, hatte schon die ganze Zeit das mal jemand in eins meiner Autos fährt. Gestern war ich mit meiner Freundin und paar Freunden auf der EMS. Abends bzw Nachts kamen wir zuhause an und vor der Tür lag ein Zettel von der Nachbarin das jemand ins Auto gefahren sei. Bin direkt gucken gegangen am Lexus war nichts, dann den VW vom Kumpel angeschaut und auch da nichts zu finden. In dem Moment dachte ich mir nur "Nein bitte nicht der Lancer". Von weitem bestätigte sich der Verdacht aber schon. Ein Reisebus ist beim Wenden an der Karre hängen geblieben. Kotflügel kaputt, Motorhaube kaputt, Fahrertür leicht verkratzt, Aussenspiegel verkratzt, Achse "krumm", Felge verkratzt und Scheinwerfer verkratzt. Denke der Wagen wird damit nahe an einem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden sein.
> 
> Jetzt soll sich meine Freundin überlegen ob wir den Wagen reparieren und das zusätzliche Geld in andere Sachen investieren wie Gewindefahrwerk, Auspuffanlage oder sowas. Alternative wäre ein anderer Wagen, sie wünscht sich schon länger einen Evo (wobei das vermutlich finanziell nicht machbar ist). Alternativ würde es eventuell ein Lancer Ralliart werden oder eben ihren Lancer als Limo.



oh nein! Das ist mega ärgerlich!
Ich hoffe, du bekommst das wieder hin
Das ist mir im Sommer auch passiert, da hat mir ein rangierender LKW die Frontschürze runtergerissen... Kurz vor dem Urlaub!

Zum Glück hat der Fahrer die Polizei gerufen


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Dezember 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Klar, sonst würde man das ja nedd machen. Und solange Versicherungen auch in Werkstätten quasi jeden Phantasiepreis zahlen für kleinste Reparaturen wird sich das auch nicht ändern.  Und Werkstätten wären ja blöde wenn sie das verrechnen was es kostet und nicht das was man einsacken kann. Wenns Geld nicht reicht gehen einfach die Prämien rauf. Das zahlen aber meist die andern
> 
> PS: Liegt wohl daran dass meine Versicherung problemlos die Reparatur in der Lackiererei gezahlt hätte (rund 1.400€). Als ich dann 2 Tage später mit dem Auto als Privatperson dort war wollten die rund 800€ von mir für die gleiche Arbeit. Fragt mich nicht warum ich 800€ zahlen soll und die Versicherung müsste 1.400€ hinlegen...



In den 1400€ sind auch der Leihwagen für die Woche, die Wertminderung, der Gutachter und was da noch alles so zukommt. Außerdem wird dein Auto bei einem Versicherungsschaden nach Herstellervorschriften repariert. Wenn du als Privatperson das einfach "so billig wie möglich" haben möchtest, dann wird nur ein bischen Farbe drübergekleckert damit es wieder halbwegs aussieht. Kommt halt drauf an ob man sich damit zufrieden gibt.
Eine total zermatschte Stoßstange mit ner Familienpackung Glasfaserspachtel wollte nicht nicht am Auto haben.


----------



## taks (17. Dezember 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Fragt mich nicht warum ich 800€ zahlen soll und die Versicherung müsste 1.400€ hinlegen...



Oder weil der Private bei 1400€ mit Sicherheit herum stänkert, die Versicherung sagt sich halt: Kommt uns billiger wenn wir 1400€ zahlen als bei jedem zweiten Schadensfall noch 2 Stunden Abklärungen zu machen.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2018)

Riverna,
du bist nicht allein. Jetzt hat's einen meiner Arbeitskollegen erwischt. Nach der Weihnachtsfeier wollte er uns noch zur nächsten Diskothek fahren, aber ging nicht. Die ganze Seite total verkratzt und der Übergang auf den Kotflügel umgefaltet, sowie Spiegel abgerissen. Sah richtig übel aus. Er also die Polizei angerufen. Die haben ihn erstmal drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass er dort hätte gar nicht parken dürfen. Zu nah an der Kreuzung. Jetzt sind wir gespannt was die Versicherung sagt. Laut Polizei kann es sein dass sie das als Vorsatz ansehen könnten, also gewollt von ihm. Das wird bestimmt nicht lustig. Das Auto ist zwar nichts besonderes (A4 Bj.2012), aber günstig wird das trotzdem nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Oder weil der Private bei 1400€ mit Sicherheit herum stänkert, die Versicherung sagt sich halt: Kommt uns billiger wenn wir 1400€ zahlen als bei jedem zweiten Schadensfall noch 2 Stunden Abklärungen zu machen.


 Das ist genau das Gegenteil was Versicherungen machen. Große Versicherungen schreiben bei Kaskoschäden teilweise den Werkstätten vor wieviel die Reparatur nur kosten darf. Wenn man den Preis nicht halten kann bekommt es jemand anders. Da wird keine Rücksicht genommen ob das in dem Kostenrahmen überhaubt zu machen ist. Wenn man dann ein paar Autos davon ablehnt weil man damit Minus macht, bekommt man gar keine Fahrzeuge mehr. Da muss man sich dann nicht wundern warum teilweise Autos verpfuscht werden oder Werkstätten eine Mischkalkulation machen und das bei anderen Reparaturen draufhauen.
Das kommt davon wenn es nur noch Riesenkonzerne gibt. Die geben vor wie es läuft damit bei denen genug hängen bleibt.
Als Versicherungsboss nur 50mil im Jahr zu verdienen ist ja langweilig. 100mil sollten es schon sein.  Man muss ja mit den ganzen anderen Superreichen mithalten können.


----------



## P2063 (17. Dezember 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Große Versicherungen schreiben bei Kaskoschäden teilweise den Werkstätten vor wieviel die Reparatur nur kosten darf. Wenn man den Preis nicht halten kann bekommt es jemand anders. Da wird keine Rücksicht genommen ob das in dem Kostenrahmen überhaubt zu machen ist. Wenn man dann ein paar Autos davon ablehnt weil man damit Minus macht, bekommt man gar keine Fahrzeuge mehr. Da muss man sich dann nicht wundern warum teilweise Autos verpfuscht werden oder Werkstätten eine Mischkalkulation machen und das bei anderen Reparaturen draufhauen.



Tja das ist der Geiz der sich rächt wenn man um vielleicht 10€/Jahr zu sparen einen Vertrag mit Werkstattbindung abschließt oder sich (eventuell auch mangels Erfahrung/Kontakten) einfach die nächstbeste Werkstatt von der Versicherung des Unfallverursachers vorschlagen lässt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Riverna,
> du bist nicht allein. Jetzt hat's einen meiner Arbeitskollegen erwischt. Nach der Weihnachtsfeier wollte er uns noch zur nächsten Diskothek fahren, aber ging nicht. Die ganze Seite total verkratzt und der Übergang auf den Kotflügel umgefaltet, sowie Spiegel abgerissen. Sah richtig übel aus. Er also die Polizei angerufen. Die haben ihn erstmal drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass er dort hätte gar nicht parken dürfen. Zu nah an der Kreuzung. Jetzt sind wir gespannt was die Versicherung sagt. Laut Polizei kann es sein dass sie das als Vorsatz ansehen könnten, also gewollt von ihm. Das wird bestimmt nicht lustig. Das Auto ist zwar nichts besonderes (A4 Bj.2012), aber günstig wird das trotzdem nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


Interessant, ich habe mal in einem Bereich kurz vor der Post gehalten, wo man nicht parken darf. 
Mir ist jemand beim ausparken gegen mein Auto gefahren, als ich gerade zur Post reingehen wollte.

Er war sofort der Meinung ich habe eine Teilschuld. 
Die Polizei sah das aber ganz anders. Diese meinten, sie können mir zwar eine Strafe aufdrücken, weil ich dort "geparkt" habe, dieses hätte aber gar nichts mit dem Unfall zutun. Da ich nicht im Auto saß als es passiert ist, liegt die Schuld zu 100% beim Auto-fahrenden. 
Mein Auto baut ja nicht stehend ein Unfall von selber. 
Sie meinten sogar, ich könne die Feuerwehr zu parken, sie dürfen aber trotzdem nicht gegen mein Auto fahren. Auch wenn sie es dann mit einer Strafe nicht so mild sehen würden (hätte dann aber wie gesagt gar nichts mit einem Unfall zutun).


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß nicht ob das falsch rüber kam, aber hier das Gleiche. Die Polizei meinte ja nur dass die Versicherung das gern so auslegt um sich zu drücken. Die Polizei selbst hat im nur das falsch parken angekreidet, unabhängig von dem Versicherungsfall.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Dezember 2018)

Das muss man eh je nach Situation sehen, wenn es zu Eng wird, um dann den normalen verkehr zu ermöglichen, wird die Teilschuld wohl sogar durch gehen, wenn es aber keine wirkliche Beeinträchtigung sonst gibt ist das Thema auch schnell erledigt. Das kann man also nicht einfach so per Ferndiagnose sagen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2018)

Nein, wenn du ein Weg blockierst gibt es niemanden das Recht in dein Auto zu fahren. 
Dann muss anderweitig dafür gesorgt werden, dein Fahrzeug unbeschadet (Abschlepper) aus dem Weg gebracht zu werden. 

Der der reingefahren ist, hat 100% Schuld. 
Ein parkendes Auto kann kein Unfall bauen, somit keine Teilschuld.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Dezember 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Der der reingefahren ist, hat 100% Schuld.



Dem ist es definitiv nicht so.

Hier einpaar Beispiele von meinem Rechtsanwalt:

1: Ein LKW bleibt auf der Autobahn auf dem Standstreifen stehen und macht ein Nickerchen... Ein anderer LKW fährt drauf. Vor der Gerichtsverhandlung hatte der Fahrer des ersten LKWs die volle Schuld zugesprochen bekommen, nach der Verhandlung nur noch 20%.

2: Ein Auto mit Sommerreifen im Winter bleibt stecken und kommt nicht weiter. Der Fahrer steigt aus, OHNE die Warnblinkanlage einzuschalten und geht Hilfe holen. Die Kiste behinderte den Verkehr. In der Zwischenzeit rauscht einer dem stehenden Auto rein. Gerichtsentscheidung: 50/50. 

Lackierer sind ein arrogantes und faules Pack!


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2018)

Im ersten Beispiel war der Fahrer aber auch im Fahrzeug anwesend. Das ist ja immer nochmal was anderes. Betrunken im Wohnzimmer sitzen mit Zündschlüssel in der Hosentasche ist auch kein Thema. Mit Schlüssel in der Hose aber auf einem separaten Parkplatz, angetrunken im Kofferraum schlafen ist ein Problem. 

Fragt mich bitte nicht warum ich das so genau weiß. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2018)

Diese Beispiele sind aber auch extreme Beispiele, wobei das erste Beispiel eh schwierig ist, da der Fahrer ja im Fahrzeug sitzt. 

Was sicherlich ebenso eine Teilschuld gegen könnte, ähnlich wie dein Schneebeispiel, wenn das Fahrzeug irgendwo abgestellt wird wo man es schwer bzw. zu spät sieht. An manchen Stellen muss man sein Fahrzeug ja zumindest mit Parklicht stehen lassen. 

Wenn ihm aber jemand tagsüber reingefahren ist und keine Sichtbehinderung wie ein Schneesturm oder Nebel existiert hat, dann sehe ich dort kaum eine Chance auf Teilschuld. 

Auf jeden Fall spannend, halt uns auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Zeiss (17. Dezember 2018)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn ihm aber jemand tagsüber reingefahren ist und keine Sichtbehinderung wie ein Schneesturm oder Nebel existiert hat, dann sehe ich dort kaum eine Chance auf Teilschuld.



Das war tagsüber... ohne Sichtbehinderung...  Die Begründung für die 50% war "den Witterungsbedienungen nicht angepasste Geschwindigkeit".


----------



## Riverna (20. Dezember 2018)

So der Mitsubishi ist wieder repariert. Ein neuer Kotflügel, Spur einstellen und zwei neue Blinker haben gereicht. Kosten waren rund 600Euro inkl Lackierarbeiten. Denke damit kann man Leben, hoffe nun das die Versicherung bezahlt. Bisher hat sich diese noch nicht gemeldet und der Unfallverursacher rührt sich auhc nicht mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2018)

Spur einstellen.  Fahrwerk verbogen aber Lenkrad steht wieder gradeaus. Naja ich sag mal lieber nix.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2018)

Unter die Hellseher gegangen?


----------



## Zeiss (20. Dezember 2018)

Die Kristalkugel ist aus der Wartung zurück.


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2018)

Nur weil er in der ersten Aufregung diese Formulierung gewählt hat, musst du das wieder als Steilvorlage nehmen - warum? Du weißt doch selbst, dass Fahrwerksteile nicht mal eben so verbiegen, nur weil man mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit von außen auf das Rad fährt. Eine dünne Spurstange gibt da schon eher mal etwas nach, wirklich krumm muss aber auch diese nicht sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Dezember 2018)

Naja wenn die Spur "verstellt" war dann ist mit Sicherheit was krum. Wenn dir jemand gegen das Rad fährt löst sich ja nicht die Kontermutter, die Spurstange verstellt sich und zieht sich von alleine wieder fest. Da ist ja wohl offensichtlich etwas verbogen.

Klar kann man das einfach durch hindrehen wieder hinbekommen das er gradeaus fährt und das Lenkrad grade steht, verbogen bleibt das Fahrwerk trotzdem. Es ist auch vollkommen egal welches Teil verbogen ist, die Geometrie passt auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin da auch der Meinung, dass alle Lenker bei einem Treffer auf's Rad, wo anschließend das Lenkrad schief steht, getauscht gehören.


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke der Gutachter wird schon wissen was er macht, ausserdem wurde die Achse bei Mercedes kontrolliert. Aber das der Herr natürlich alles besser weiß, wundert mich gar nicht. Vermutlich kann er die Situation aus seinem miefigen Kellerzimmer sowieso besser beurteilen als Leuten die direkt am Wagen waren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2018)

Man brauch dafür das Auto nicht sehen. Zeig mir mal eine Reparaturanleitung von irgendeinem Hersteller wo drinsteht das man ein Fahrwerk nach Unfallschaden durch hindrehen reparieren kann.


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2018)

Das hier ist kein üblicher Unfallschaden, sondern ein popeliger Anfahrschaden, wie er beim Ausparken auf jedem Parkplatz passieren kann. Wenn das Fahrzeug nicht deutlich mit der anderen Seite gegen den Bordstein gedrückt wurde, dann gilt im Gutachten erstmal das kontrollieren der Geometrie. Autos sind ja nicht am Boden verschraubt, sondern verschieben sich gegebenenfalls. Dabei werden genügend Kräfte weitergeleitet und nicht vom Fahrzeug aufgenommen. Der Schaden ist eine absolute Bagatelle. Die Delle im Kotflügel bekommst du auch mit einer Schubkarre hin. 

Wenn du mal überlegst das dieser Schaden beim Wenden eines Busses passiert ist, kannst du dir doch ausmalen, dass eine absolut minimale Geschwindigkeit vorlag. Die schiere Masse des Fahrzeugs reicht aus um bei zentimetergenauem Rangieren so eine Delle zu verursachen. Dabei muss sich nicht zwingend etwas verbiegen. Der Gutachter vor Ort wird sich das sicher besser angesehen und entschieden haben. Der hat nämlich keine Lust auf Stress und sitzt zwischen den Stühlen. Wenn der nicht dem Geschädigten, der Versicherung und der Werkstatt mit dem Gutachten gerecht wird, kann er nacharbeiten.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Dezember 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man brauch dafür das Auto nicht sehen. Zeig mir mal eine Reparaturanleitung von irgendeinem Hersteller wo drinsteht das man ein Fahrwerk nach Unfallschaden durch hindrehen reparieren kann.



Naja, du lässt einen V12 ja auch mit nur 10 Zylinder laufen, so what...


----------



## Riverna (21. Dezember 2018)

Der Typ ist einfach *** ****... mag sein das ich dafür jetzt eine Verwarnung bekomme. Aber das ist mir sowas von egal, diese absolute Selbstherrlichkeit gepart mit einer unglaublichen Ahnungslosigkeit ist kaum zu ertragen. Wenn an der Spur oder Fahrwerk etwas krumm gewesen wäre, hätte man dies wohl spätestens bei der Spurvermessung gemerkt. Aber der Herr weiß es sicherlich auch hier besser... also frei nach dem Motto: Einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Wenn auch nur das geringste an der Achse kaputt wäre, dann hätte ich es wohl auch ausgetauscht. Ist es aber nicht, trotzdem bekommt der Wagen ein neues Fahrwerk und bei der Gelegenheit auch neue Spurstangen und Axialstangen. Nicht weil etwas krumm sein könnte, sondern einfach weil ich es so oder so bei jedem neuen Fahrwerk mache. Aber mehr als rum meckern und sich aufspielen hast du eh nicht drauf. Von daher wundert es mich eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Plasmadampfer (21. Dezember 2018)

Bei Mercedes Benz suchen die gerade Leute, die Karosseriereparaturen machen:

Mercedes-Benz PKW Kfz-Spengler (m/w) / KFZ-Mechatronik fuer Karosserie- und Fahrzeugbaumechanik - Job bei Mercedes-Benz Vertrieb PKW GmbH in Muenchen

Normal kommt ein Wagen auf die Richtbank und bis zum Führerhaus wird womöglich Alles neu gemacht. Mein erstes Auto war ein VW Caddy 1600er 1989er Diesel für 3.500 Mark. Der Wagen war erst 8 Monate alt und der Fahrer ist in dem Auto gestorben. Motor gut.

Kompressor Karosseriesäge an, Lukas 100 Tonnen Hydraulik Zylinder, Schutzgasschweissgerät, Hazet Loch- und Absetzzange, Blechscheere. RAL 9000 lackiert mit Herberts Reinweiss 2k Autolack. Mutters Heizöltank->  Kanister geschleppt, für Lau tanken bei Muttern. Einspritzdüsen 210 bar.

Spur und Sturz einstellen auf Vermessungsbühne. Astrein, fast Neuwagen.

Der Wagen fährt heute noch


----------



## Verminaard (21. Dezember 2018)

Das schlimme bei TFB ist, wenn er IRL auch so drauf ist, gibt es wohl jede Menge Leute die mit ihm zu tun haben und sich auf seine Aussagen, sein Wirken und Handeln verlassen muessen.

Arme Mercedes-Fahrer


----------



## Plasmadampfer (21. Dezember 2018)

Alle Firmen suchen händeringend zur Zeit Fachkräfte. Wo ich jetzt unterschrieben habe, da sagte der Frankfurter Manager zu mir. "Haben Sie auch andere Bewerbungen am laufen.", ?

Ich so lapidar: "Wissen Sie, ich kann mir die Stellen gerade aussuchen." 

Der mich am nächsten Tag angerufen, SIe haben die Stelle. Ich so, so gefällt mir das. Beide Parteien schlafen eine Nacht drüber und dann findet die Entscheidung statt. Dann tauche ich am 02.01.19 um eight o'clock auf.

Schöne Feiertage und Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Dezember 2018)

Das was du da beschreibst, ist wohl der oft erwaehnte Fachkraeftemangel.

Schoen das du in so einer Situation bist 


Die Wirklichkeit sieht ein klein wenig anders aus. 
Es gibt einen Mangel an billigen Fachkraeften, denen man nicht durch Uebersaettigung die Konditionen aufzwingen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2018)

Ah ja jetzt wurde also aus "Kotflügel erneuern und Spur einstellen" dann " Kotfügel erneuern und zur Sicherheit eine Eingangsvermessung machen". 



Klutten schrieb:


> Das hier ist kein üblicher Unfallschaden, sondern  ein popeliger Anfahrschaden, wie er beim Ausparken auf jedem Parkplatz  passieren kann. Wenn das Fahrzeug nicht deutlich mit der anderen Seite  gegen den Bordstein gedrückt wurde, dann gilt im Gutachten erstmal das  kontrollieren der Geometrie. Autos sind ja nicht am Boden verschraubt,  sondern verschieben sich gegebenenfalls. Dabei werden genügend Kräfte  weitergeleitet und nicht vom Fahrzeug aufgenommen. Der Schaden ist eine  absolute Bagatelle. Die Delle im Kotflügel bekommst du auch mit einer  Schubkarre hin.
> 
> Wenn du mal überlegst das dieser Schaden beim Wenden eines Busses  passiert ist, kannst du dir doch ausmalen, dass eine absolut minimale  Geschwindigkeit vorlag. Die schiere Masse des Fahrzeugs reicht aus um  bei zentimetergenauem Rangieren so eine Delle zu verursachen. Dabei muss  sich nicht zwingend etwas verbiegen. Der Gutachter vor Ort wird sich  das sicher besser angesehen und entschieden haben. Der hat nämlich keine  Lust auf Stress und sitzt zwischen den Stühlen. Wenn der nicht dem  Geschädigten, der Versicherung und der Werkstatt mit dem Gutachten  gerecht wird, kann er nacharbeiten.


Nur weil etwas langsam passiert bedeutet es nicht das da nicht viel Kraft hintersitzen kann. Ich habe schon einen 203 gesehen, wo die Oma beim ausparken aus der Garage das rechte Vorderrad rausgerissen hatte. Der lag dann da auf dem Hof und ich musste mir das Lachen echt schwer verkneifen. 
Und in der Regel lässt ein Gutachter vor dem Gutachten immer erstmal eine Eingangsvermessung machen, sonst kann er ja gar nicht sehen ob das Fahrwerk eventuell krum ist. So läuft das zumindest bei unserer Karosseriewerkstatt ab.
Ob bei dem Lancer jetzt was verbogen war kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn man allerdings etwas "einstellen" musste, dann war das auf jeden Fall nicht der richtige Weg.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, du lässt einen V12 ja auch mit nur 10 Zylinder laufen, so what...


Falls es dich beruhigt, bin ich nach meinem Urlaub nochmal dabei gewesen und nun läuft er auch wieder auf 12 Pötten.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich habe ich dich für fachlich etwas kompetenter gehalten. Normalerweise solltest du wissen das die Spur sich innerhalb von einem Jahr (da war die letzte Achsvermessung), automatisch verstellen kann. Bodenwellen, Schlaglöcher oder leichte Bordsteinkontakte beim Ein/Ausparken sorgen zwangsläufig dazu das die Spur nicht mehr so auf die Minute genau eingestellt ist. Das man dann bei einer Eingangsmessung eben zwangsläufig auch eine Vermessung macht und die Karre nicht mit den leicht verstellten Werten dem Kunden übergibt ist eigentlich normal. Es hat niemand gesagt das die Karre nicht mehr gerade aus gefahren ist, sondern lediglich das die Spur eingestellt wurde. In wie weit diese ausserhalb der Tolleranz (oder eventuell sogar noch in der Tolleranz) war wirst du von einem Stuhl wohl kaum bewerten können. 

Wie gesagt eigentlich habe ich dir soviel Fachwissen zugetraut, aber so kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man das Fahrwerk nicht krum fährt, dann verstellt sich da auch nix.  Wieso sollte sich das auch verstellen? Das Fahrwerk verdreht sich ja nicht von Zauberhand. Wenn man ständig beim Parken über die Bordsteinkanten rumpelt, dann ist das auf jeden Fall verbogen.
Ich habe auch schon ein paar Vermessungen gemacht und wenn man korrekt misst, dann kommen da auch bei etliche Jahre alten Autos die Serienwerte raus. Viele vermessen auch mit einem Messstand der nur Mist anzeigt, weil der alt und ausgenuckelt ist, oder falsch benutzt wird.
Nicht umsonst wird bei Daimler ja die Messtafel auf der Bremsscheibe angesetzt und nicht an der Felge befestigt.


----------



## Riverna (24. Dezember 2018)

Ok ich merk schon, du hast schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung. Das hast du gerade wieder eindrucksvoll bewiesen. 

Damit hat sich das Thema für mich auch erledigen.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Dezember 2018)

Als Ahnungsloser hierzu mal eine Frage: ist es nicht so das nach jeder Arbeit irgendwie am Fahrwerk, (Reifen wechseln, Bremsarbeiten ausgenommen) eine Spurvermessung sinvoll ist?
Wurde bei meinen Fahrzeug letztens auch gemacht. 
Die mussten zwar nichts einstellen, weil laut Meßprotokoll, wenn ich das richtig deuten kann, waren die Werte nach den Arbeiten in den Toleranzen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du an Querlenkern, Spurstangen, ... arbeitest, jopp


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Dezember 2018)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Als Ahnungsloser hierzu mal eine Frage: ist es nicht so das nach jeder Arbeit irgendwie am Fahrwerk, (Reifen wechseln, Bremsarbeiten ausgenommen) eine Spurvermessung sinvoll ist?
> Wurde bei meinen Fahrzeug letztens auch gemacht.
> Die mussten zwar nichts einstellen, weil laut Meßprotokoll, wenn ich das richtig deuten kann, waren die Werte nach den Arbeiten in den Toleranzen.


Das Auto muss nach allen Arbeiten am Fahrwerk vermessen werden, wo Teile gelöst oder ersetzt werden, die Einfluss auf die Achsgeometrie haben. Wenn man z.B. nur einen Stabi tauscht, dann ist das nicht nötig.
Es gibt auch Teile die keine Einstellmöglichkeiten bieten, weil sie an allen Verschraubungen durch einen Konus oder eine Passung verbunden werden. Trotzdem schreiben die meisten Hersteller da eine Vermessung vor. Nur so kann man hinterher kontrollieren ob wirklich alles stimmt.



Riverna schrieb:


> Ok ich merk schon, du hast schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung. Das hast du gerade wieder eindrucksvoll bewiesen.
> 
> Damit hat sich das Thema für mich auch erledigen.


Und ich merke mal wieder das du lieber nach der "das-habe-ich-mal-gehört-Methode" arbeitest, anstatt dich einfach mal an die Vorgaben vom Hersteller zu halten.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Dezember 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Falls es dich beruhigt, bin ich nach meinem Urlaub nochmal dabei gewesen und nun läuft er auch wieder auf 12 Pötten.



Ist mir eigentlich völlig Rille. Wenn ich weiß, dass ich vor meinem Urlaub mit etwas nicht fertig werde, überlasse ich es meinen Kollegen... aber du scheinst ja in eurem Laden der one-and-only zu sein. Die Wirklichkeit sieht bestimmt ganz anders aus... Ich bin nur froh, dass ich nicht auf solche Profis wie dich angewiesen bin.


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2018)

Um einfach mal das Thema Auto wieder aufzugreifen und weil ja Weihnachten ist ...man soll sich doch da beschenken, oder? ...hab ich mir für den kommenden Stuhl ein paar Dinge im Angebot (30% Rabatt-Aktion) geholt. Mit 3.500€ ein wahres Schnäppchen. 

- M-Performance Carbon Diffusor
- M-Performance Carbon Spiegelkappen
 - M-Performance Carbon Niere vorn
 - M-Performance Carbon Airbreather seitlich
- M-Performance Lenkrad mit Display und Carbonabdeckung
- M-Performance Carbon Interieur Kit
- M-Performance Pedalset Schalter (für DKG)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Auto. Fahrwerk (KW V4/Competition) und Abgasanlage (Lightweight Performance) folgen extra.


----------



## moreply (25. Dezember 2018)

Welches Auto soll es denn werden? M2 competition  ?


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2018)

Jupp. Noch gut 2 Monate warten, dann sollte Anfang März die Auslieferung sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2018)

Hoffentlich hat der keinen Partikelfilter...   Im Moment werden ja alle schönen Autos von den Ökos kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat der keinen Partikelfilter...



Und wie soll das funktionieren? Ich wünschte auch, dass es so wäre, aber das ist nunmal nicht möglich. Seit 01.09.2018 brauchst du für eine Zulassung Euro6c, welche es aber quasi nicht gibt, weil kein mir bekannter Hersteller danach zertifizieren lassen hat. Alle Hersteller sind mit Blick auf 01.09.2019 sofort auf Euro6d Temp und damit auf einen Partikelfilter umgestiegen.

Ich finde das auch ärgerlich, da ein sportliches Auto gerne kernig klingen darf. Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei. Alle in Großserie gebauten Autos werden in Zukunft sehr leise sein und keine Zubehörabgasanlage wird daran großartig was ändern. Die werden lediglich Toleranzen ausschöpfen können, mehr aber auch nicht. Aufregen bringt aber auch nichts, denn die jetzige Stufe ist erst der Anfang von 2 weiteren Stufen, die bis ~2025 umgesetzt werden müssen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe gestern mal beim Passat GTE Zeiten gemessen, 0-100 ist mein GTE ~0,4s schneller als Werksangabe(7,6s), trotz leichten Traktionsproblemen (beim Start und zwischen 60-80km/h). Das hatte ich noch bei keinem Auto ohne Modifikationen, vorallem so viel 
Finde ich schon beachtlich, schiebe es aber darauf, dass bei der Beschleunigung in „D“ sehr früh in den 2. Gang geschaltet wird und so die Zeit merklich langsamer ist und VW wohl so gemessen hat.
Bin in der manuellen Gasse gefahren, 1. und 2. Gang ausgedreht.

YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Alle Hersteller sind mit Blick auf 01.09.2019 sofort auf Euro6d Temp und damit auf einen Partikelfilter umgestiegen.


Die Benziner von Mazda erfüllen die Euro 6d Temp Norm und haben kein Partikelfilter.


----------



## Klutten (26. Dezember 2018)

Das sind auch keine klassischen Otto- oder Dieselmotoren. Mazda arbeitet bei seinen Benzinern mit seiner Sky-Active-Technik irgendwie mit der hohen Verdichtung und dem Einspritzdruck eines Diesels bei einem Otto-Motor. Es gibt ja auch wenige Klein- und Kleinstwagen, die die Euro6d Temp ohne Filter erreichen, aber das ist eine wirkliche Ausnahme. Oberhalb von 100 kW gibt es fast keine anderen Fahrzeuge ohne Filter. Die suchst du quasi wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen. Auch bei Mazda ist aktuell bei ~140 kW Schluss und die Diesel benötigen ebenfalls bis auf eine Ausnahme DPF.

Das Zitat, welches du anführst, musst du aber auch in dem Zusammenhang sehen, wie es oben geschrieben wurde. Dort geht es ja nicht generell um Partikelfilter, sondern wie in meinem Fall um ein leistungstarkes Fahrzeug mit >300 kW.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube ich muss mir so langsam alte Autos auf Vorrat kaufen.  Ein Glück das ich den S3 ganz kurz vor dem Unsinn bekommen habe. Der darf wenigstens noch qualmen und knattern. Mitlerweile hat sich die Dämmwirkung vom Auspuff auch auf ein erträgliches Maß reduziert. Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie lange das bei Serienauspuffen dauert.


----------



## HordyH (26. Dezember 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das sind auch keine klassischen Otto- oder Dieselmotoren. Mazda arbeitet bei seinen Benzinern mit seiner Sky-Active-Technik irgendwie mit der hohen Verdichtung und dem Einspritzdruck eines Diesels bei einem Otto-Motor. Es gibt ja auch wenige Klein- und Kleinstwagen, die die Euro6d Temp ohne Filter erreichen, aber das ist eine wirkliche Ausnahme. Oberhalb von 100 kW gibt es fast keine anderen Fahrzeuge ohne Filter. Die suchst du quasi wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen. Auch bei Mazda ist aktuell bei ~140 kW Schluss und die Diesel benötigen ebenfalls bis auf eine Ausnahme DPF.
> 
> Das Zitat, welches du anführst, musst du aber auch in dem Zusammenhang sehen, wie es oben geschrieben wurde. Dort geht es ja nicht generell um DPF, sondern wie in meinem Fall um ein leistungstarkes Fahrzeug mit >300 kW.




Die Giulia Q hat auch keinen OPF, bei dem Motor der Q wurden 6 zusätzliche einspritzdüsen im Ansaug eingebaut (äußere Gemischaufbereitung)


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2018)

Saugrohreinspritzer verbrennen sauberer, das ist nichts Neues. Aber leider auch mit mehr Verbrauch.


----------



## HordyH (26. Dezember 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Saugrohreinspritzer verbrennen sauberer, das ist nichts Neues. Aber leider auch mit mehr Verbrauch.



Hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet das es was neues ist, aber das der Motor nun direkt und Saugrohr einspritzdüsen hat ist schon was neues.
Vor dem ganzen Abgas scheiß war es ein reiner direkteinspritzer


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2018)

Beides ist tatsächlich ein Anderes Thema. Ich hatte den Post so interpretiert dass man einfach beim klassischen "MPI" geblieben war.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2018)

Generell haben Benziner keinen *D*PF, sondern einen *O*PF.


----------



## HordyH (26. Dezember 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Generell haben Benziner keinen *D*PF, sondern einen *O*PF.



Da hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2018)

Schreibt man einfach nur PF umgeht man das Detail vorn geschickt, und am ende ist es ja egal


----------



## tdi-fan (27. Dezember 2018)

Meine Schwester war gestern, zum Weihnachtsessen, mit dem 6er GTI ihres Lebensgefährten hier. Sind damit dann noch zur Tankstelle. Ich war nur Beifahrer, aber soviel Spaß und Freude an einem Auto habe ich ewig nicht mehr gehabt. Alleine das überholen eines Treckers, pure Freude inkl. Lachflash  bei uns beiden  

Wahnsinn so ein kleiner Golf. Ich glaube, es ist auch der Kult, der die Freude rüber bringt, nicht alleine das Datenblatt.


----------



## Zoon (27. Dezember 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Oberhalb von 100 kW gibt es fast keine anderen Fahrzeuge ohne Filter. Die suchst du quasi wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen. Auch bei Mazda ist aktuell bei ~140 kW Schluss und die Diesel benötigen ebenfalls bis auf eine Ausnahme DPF.
> 
> Das Zitat, welches du anführst, musst du aber auch in dem Zusammenhang sehen, wie es oben geschrieben wurde. Dort geht es ja nicht generell um Partikelfilter, sondern wie in meinem Fall um ein leistungstarkes Fahrzeug mit >300 kW.




Beispiel die nächste Generation BMW 3er, der nächste 335i hat in Europa OPF und rund 360 PS. In den USA wird er hingegen ohne OPF ausgeliefert sowie rund 380 PS.

Also entweder ist das hier echt nur ne Ver*rsche von seitens EU und Konsorten alles zu Tode zu regulieren oder die Ingenieure bei BMW sind echt so gut dass der Motor selbst ohne OPF die strengen Grenzwerte in Californien erfüllt. Letzteres natürlich zu beglückwünschen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2018)

Zoon, ist es auch, die Grenzwerte am Arbeitsplatz für die Nox sidn doch etwas anders


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Dezember 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bin in der manuellen Gasse gefahren, 1. und 2. Gang ausgedreht.
> 
> YouTube


Das beschleunigungsverhalten ist komisch. da wäre 
1. die pause beim wechsel vom ersten in den zweiten gang
2. die gedenk-pause bei ca. 80 km/h und
3. oberhalb von 80km/h wird es sehr zäh.
Gibt es da eine erklärung für?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2018)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das beschleunigungsverhalten ist komisch. da wäre
> 1. die pause beim wechsel vom ersten in den zweiten gang
> 2. die gedenk-pause bei ca. 80 km/h und
> 3. oberhalb von 80km/h wird es sehr zäh.
> Gibt es da eine erklärung für?



Ja gibt es:

1. am Ende vom 1. Gang dreht er durch, Traktionkontrolle greift leicht ein und der Schaltvorgang wird weicher ausgeführt
2. Das ist keine Gedenksekunde, nur ein Traktionsverlust von ~55-80km/h
3. Das sieht optisch nur so aus, da er aufgrund von der durchdrehenden Vorderachse die 55-80km/h so schnell erledigt und die Tachoskalierung sich ab 60km/h ändert.

60-160km/h erledigt er in 12,7s, was ~2s schneller als der 240PS TDI ist


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Dezember 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der darf wenigstens noch qualmen und knattern. Mitlerweile hat sich die Dämmwirkung vom Auspuff auch auf ein erträgliches Maß reduziert.



Dachte ich mir vorgestern auch  Erstaunlich wie viel Lärm ein Auto machen kann ohne nennenswert vom Fleck zu kommen


----------



## Riverna (27. Dezember 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Meine Schwester war gestern, zum Weihnachtsessen, mit dem 6er GTI ihres Lebensgefährten hier. Sind damit dann noch zur Tankstelle. Ich war nur Beifahrer, aber soviel Spaß und Freude an einem Auto habe ich ewig nicht mehr gehabt. Alleine das überholen eines Treckers, pure Freude inkl. Lachflash  bei uns beiden
> 
> Wahnsinn so ein kleiner Golf. Ich glaube, es ist auch der Kult, der die Freude rüber bringt, nicht alleine das Datenblatt.




Ist das Ironie oder meinst du das ernst? Ich persönlich bin selten ein emotionsloseres Auto als den Golf gefahren. Der letzte Golf der irgendwo noch etwas Emotion hervorruft ist für mich der Golf II.  Wie man bei einem Golf 6 so aus dem Häusschen vor Freude sein kann verstehe ich nicht, was fährst du normalerweise?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Dezember 2018)

Da was die Nos Einspritzung bestimmt undicht


----------



## Flybarless (27. Dezember 2018)

@Riverna, kommt mal aus deiner Blase raus. Da freut sich jemand über sein neues Auto. Nicht jeder fährt jeden Tag 300PS+ Karren und
lebt in einem Umfeld wo jeder Kumpel ne krasse Karre hat. Jemanden lächerlich zu machen weil er sich über einen GTI freut sagt sehr viel
über dich aus...


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2018)

Wo hat er denn jemanden lächerlich gemacht? Ich sehe da beim besten Willen nichts finden... Und Golfs sind völlig emotionslos, sonst würden sie nicht so viele Käufer ansprechen...

Das hat auch nichts mit 300+PS Autos zu tun.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie oder meinst du das ernst? Ich persönlich bin selten ein emotionsloseres Auto als den Golf gefahren. Der letzte Golf der irgendwo noch etwas Emotion hervorruft ist für mich der Golf II.  Wie man bei einem Golf 6 so aus dem Häusschen vor Freude sein kann verstehe ich nicht, was fährst du normalerweise?


Ich hätte gerne einen Golf II Syncro, meine Oma hatte mal einen. Bin aber in dem aber leider nur mitgefahren und dann war verkauft.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2018)

Auch wenn ich VW-Konzern abgrundtief hasse: ein Erdbeerkörbchen mit einem 1,8T Umbau.


----------



## ich558 (27. Dezember 2018)

Ich frag mich immer wie(so) man eine (Auto)marke hassen kann?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Dezember 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wo hat er denn jemanden lächerlich gemacht? Ich sehe da beim besten Willen nichts finden... Und Golfs sind völlig emotionslos, sonst würden sie nicht so viele Käufer ansprechen...
> 
> Das hat auch nichts mit 300+PS Autos zu tun.



Ein GTI Clubsport (s) ist vieles, aber sicher nicht langweilig und emotionslos


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2018)

Zoon schrieb:


> Beispiel die nächste Generation BMW 3er, der nächste 335i hat in Europa OPF und rund 360 PS. In den USA wird er hingegen ohne OPF ausgeliefert sowie rund 380 PS.
> 
> Also entweder ist das hier echt nur ne Ver*rsche von seitens EU und Konsorten alles zu Tode zu regulieren oder die Ingenieure bei BMW sind echt so gut dass der Motor selbst ohne OPF die strengen Grenzwerte in Californien erfüllt. Letzteres natürlich zu beglückwünschen



Das sind zwei paar Schuhe. Der Partikelfilter senkt die Belastung an feinsten Russpartikeln und hat ansonsten nichts mit den üblich gemessenen Schadstoffwerten zu tun. NOX- und CO2-Werte sind davon ja weitestgehend unabhängig und werden nur beiläufig angetastet. Somit hat der Partikelfilter nichts mit einer Zulassung in Californien zu tun. Ganz davon ab, bekommen BMW-Fahrzeugen außerhalb der EU zusätzliche Katalysatoren, wo bei uns die Filter sitzen. Der Z4 wird da auch eine ordentliche Spreizung aufwarten. Man geht wohl von 340PS in Europa und 380PS in den USA aus. Einen 335i gibt es nicht mehr, der nennt sich 340i. Wie sich das dann wirklich verhält, wird die nahe Zukunft zeigen. Du bekommst momentan ja eigentlich von keinem Hersteller offizielle Angaben bezüglich Abgas oder Verbrauchswerten. Wenn man da mal quer im Netz sucht, dann ist es schon erstaunlich, wie gut die für uns wichtigen Information und Daten versteckt oder gar nicht genannt werden. An vielen Stellen wird einfach auf das mitgelieferte COC verwiesen, ohne dem Kunden vorab zu helfen.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Dezember 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein GTI Clubsport (s) ist vieles, aber sicher nicht langweilig und emotionslos


Ein Golf bleibt ein Golf.
Dann lieber ein Mini JCW oder einen Abarth 595/695.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Dezember 2018)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein Golf bleibt ein Golf.
> Dann lieber ein Mini JCW oder einen Abarth 595/695.



Ach wirklich ?
Und ein Mini bleibt kein Mini ?
Und ein Fiat 500 kein Fiat 500 ?
Zu was sollen denn die Autos deiner Meinung nach sonst werden ?

Das Argument ist doch mittlerweile sowas von dämlich und überholt ...


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2018)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein GTI Clubsport (s) ist vieles, aber sicher nicht langweilig und emotionslos



Es ist nach wie vor ein Golf! Okay mit mehr Leistung aber immernoch ein Golf. Und genau darum geht es.

Wobei, okay, Emotionen sind Definitionssache...


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Dezember 2018)

Hab mich halt drüber gefreut, wenn auch nur als Beifahrer. Der Golf ist ein Jedermannsauto, gerade deshalb finde ich besondere Modelle von dem richtig gut.

Leider sieht man nur noch sehr sehr selten einen 1er oder 2er GTI, und unverbastelt und im guten Zustand leider noch viel weniger.. Ich kenne zwar jemanden, der sich einen 1er GTI wieder restauriert hatte, aber dieses Auto steht auch nur im Schuppen, und man bekommt es fast nie zu Gesicht. Im Landkreis haben wir auch jemanden mit einem Golf Country, den sieht man auch oft, Anhänger immer dran, scheint für den ein Alltagsauto zu sein.

Ich sagte ja mal irgendwann, ich hatte früher immer Gölfe, da freu ich mich halt auch drüber  Also alles gut


----------



## Riverna (28. Dezember 2018)

Flybarless schrieb:


> @Riverna, kommt mal aus deiner Blase raus. Da freut sich jemand über sein neues Auto. Nicht jeder fährt jeden Tag 300PS+ Karren und
> lebt in einem Umfeld wo jeder Kumpel ne krasse Karre hat. Jemanden lächerlich zu machen weil er sich über einen GTI freut sagt sehr viel
> über dich aus...



Wo mache ich mich Ich ihn lächerlich? Nicht mal richtig gelesen hast du. Es ist nicht sein neues Auto. 

Dein sinnloses gehate sagt viel über dich aus...


----------



## fatlace (28. Dezember 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Es ist nach wie vor ein Golf! Okay mit mehr Leistung aber immernoch ein Golf. Und genau darum geht es.
> 
> Wobei, okay, Emotionen sind Definitionssache...



Irgendwas muss der Golf ja richtig machen, sonst würde das Auto wohl kaum so oft verkauft werden 

Wie es auch einfach keine anderen Argumente gegen das Auto gibt, außer es ist ein Golf.

Ich als ehemaliger BMW fahrer habe genauso gedacht, und jetzt fahr ich selber son ding, 
Irgendwann lernt man über den Tellerrand zu schauen und legt diese „hass“ Brille gegen andere Marken ab, weil es einfach völlig Sinnlos is.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen das man sich einen Keks freut, wenn man mal in einem schnelleren Auto mitfährt. Ich habe schon eine Menge Leute als Beifahrer auf dem Ring mitgenommen und die haben sich alle gefreut wie kleine Kinder. 
Wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist, dann ist das schon ein tolles Erlebnis.
Da ist es ziemlich egal was es für ein Auto ist. Es macht auch Spaß wenn man es einem Golf richtig besorgt.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2018)

Also die letzten Gölfe (das Wort hat mich gepackt) die ich gefahren bin sind ein Golf V Variant mit 2.0tdi der auf 230 PS gebracht ist und ein Golf VII R der auf 410 PS geblasen wurde. Letzterer hat mehr Durchzug, vom Gefühl da drin hat sich für mich aber wenig getan. Leider. Man setzt sich rein und alles ist irgendwie bekannt, öde, unspektakulär. Einfach so wie wenn man in den Schrank schaut und sich fragt, welches der 14 weißen Hemden ziehe ich jetzt an. Aber nicht mal so, sondern man hat schon eines an, das hat einen Fleck und man nimmt sich ein neues. So hab ich mich gefühlt. Das hat mich selbst überrascht und war voll schade. Das betrifft aber nicht nur den Golf, auch den Passat Alltrack, Arteon, Polo usw. Man setzt sich rein und hat das Gefühl schon das xtausendste mal einzusteigen und das obwohl man (Alltrack) gerade 80.000 Scheine für das neueste und beste im Konzern hingelegt hat. Das ist schön ernüchternd, finde ich.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, so ein Golf R ist kein schlechtes Auto. Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon zu abgestumpft was Autos angeht.
Die einzigen Autos die mich jedes mal irgendwie wieder überraschen und begeistern vom Verhalten und den hervorgerufenen Emotionen sind Maserati. Sehen inzwischen recht langweilig aus, wirken innen wie Ford um 2000 herum, aber das ist vergessen wenn man die ersten sechzig Sekunden gefahren ist. Einfach toll, finde ich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es macht auch Spaß wenn man es einem Golf richtig besorgt.



Ha! Na und ich hab mich immer gefragt wie manche Leute zum Ring kommen, obwohl deren Auspuff sogar innen noch glänzt. Erst dachte ich: Was für Spinner. Kommen her um ihr Auto zu putzen, statt zu fahren. Aber jetzt weiß ich warum der von innen so gebürstet aussieht! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Dezember 2018)

Warum gibts hier kein gefällt mir


----------



## Zeiss (28. Dezember 2018)

@fatlace: Cleriker hat es im #67633 ziemlich genau auf den Punkt gebracht. Als ich am Motor von meinem 8er geschraubt habe, kam immer mal wieder ein Golf 6 GTI vorbei, aufgeblasen auf etwas unter 500PS. Er hatte das Problem, dass er irgendwo die Luft rausgepustet hat und so nicht auf die Leistung gekommen ist. Und so kam man ins Gespräch. Der Besitzer arbeitet bei Benz. Ich habe dann gemeint, wie man als Benz-MA zu einem Golf kommt. Da meinte er, die Kiste lässt sich geil aufblasen, sonst würde ich den Haufen nicht mal mit dem A**** anschauen (das ist Originalton von ihm gewesen).

Zum Thema "Hassbrille": ich habe fast 13 Jahre lang in der Automobilindustrie gearbeitet, bei einem Marktführer für die Entwicklungswerkzeuge für E/E (Elektrik/Elektronik) im Fahrzeug. In der Zeit war ich bei allen deutschen Automobilhersteller, außer BMW (sie haben unsere Werkzeuge nicht eingesetzt) und bei vielen Zulieferer. Nur eine kurze Liste: Benz PKW und Nutzfahrzeuge, Iveco, MAN und MAN Diesel, VW und Audi, Porsche, FFA & Ford, Opel (bzw. GM), FEV, ZF und ZF Lenksysteme, Continental/ContiTech. Die VW E/E Entwicklung ist ein arrogantes, ignorantes und unfähiges Pack, da fragt man sich echt, ob sie jemals eine Spec gelesen geschweige verstanden haben. Da kommen solche geistigen Ergüsse wie "wir *brauchen* CAN mit Echtzeitfähigkeit", was soll der Bullshit? Das ist nicht vorgesehen und wenn man Echtzeitfähigkeit braucht, nehmt doch FlexRay. Tja, FlexRay kostet aber richtig Geld und man muss das Netzwerk richtig im Griff haben, sonst dreht man hohl... Noch arroganter ist nur noch Porsche... Ich kann da noch mehr erzählen. VW? Nein, danke, brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Dezember 2018)

VW hat seine Bus-Netzwerke nicht im entferntesten im Griff, das kann ich leider nur bestätigen.


----------



## fatlace (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich bearbeite werkzeuge usw für zulieferer von allen  automobil herstellern, und die kochen alle nur mit wasser.
ich hab diverse firmenwechsel durch, und mit der „marke“ womit man beruflich am meisten, bzw häufig zu tun hat, davon hält man am meisten abstand, weil man alles kennt, weiss was schief läuft ect, aber es sind alle gleich, das vespreche ich dir.
Das ein R mit 400ps keinen spass macht ist für mich logisch, die kiste ist schwer, und um mit allrad richtigen spass zu haben braucht es da erheblich mehr dampf als 400ps.
ist alles geschmackssache, aber einfach und schnell ist für mich langweilig, für mich ist keine rundenzeit ein ziel, sondern der weg dahin.
ich will da lieber „arbeiten“, heck anstellen vor der kurve usw, ein wenig schwitzen, und nicht alles ausm
ärmel schütteln.
Ein normaler R oder GTI wäre für mich nie in frage gekommen, aber ein clubsport ist da eine andere nummer, es ist ein ganz anderes auto, ob man das glauben mag oder nicht.
ich hab da lange zwischen allen marken hin und her überlegt und bin alles probegefahren in dem segment, und der clubsport ist und war das beste damals, für das gebotene geld.
Und allgemein ist ein GTI für das gebotene geld fast unschlagbar( und cupra), wen man alles mit einberechnet wie unterhaltskosten ect.

ich würde auch niemals bmw schlecht reden weil ich ein riesen bmw fan bin und bleibe, oder japaner, der civic type r macht unglaublich spass
ich bin in der hinsicht offen für jedes auto, die marke spielt für mich keine rolle.
VW ist ein drecksverein, gerade was die ganzen händler angeht, da habe ich viel schlechtes erlebt, aber das war mit meinem bmw nicht anders.
aber der golf ist ein gelungenes auto, das muss man einfach anerkennen, oder meint ihr nicht jeder hersteller will so einen wagen haben der sich so verkauft?
es mag bieder aussehen für den einen oder anderen in einem golf, dafür ist alles durchdacht, qualitativ sehr gut verarbeitet für dieses preis segment...
just my 2 cent...


----------



## Olstyle (28. Dezember 2018)

VW E/E ist schon "besonders". Auch wenn man Andere kennt.
Was nicht automatisch heißen muss dass VW schlechte Autos baut, aber definitiv dass bei der Elektronik manches nicht so durchdacht ist wie es bei selbem Budget eigentlich sein könnte.

Was Spaß am beim Fahren an geht siegt bei allem was in der Familienflotte so rum steht immernoch der Moke.


----------



## Riverna (29. Dezember 2018)

fatlace schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss der Golf ja richtig machen, sonst würde das Auto wohl kaum so oft verkauft werden



Kacke muss demnach auch gut sein, Millionen Fliegen können sich nicht täuschen. 

Natürlich soll das jetzt nicht 1:1 auf VW Produkte übernommen werden, ich persönlich kann mit dem kompletten VAG Clan nicht viel anfangen. Gerade beim Golf stört mich eben das es ein perfektes Auto ist und er eben alles kann. Ein Auto muss nicht alles können, ohne Ecken und Kanten wird es eben schnell uninteressant. Bestes Beispiel ist doch Ladedruck und Turboloch... ich finde ein Turboloch macht irgendwie Emotionen. Natürlich ist es ohne Turboloch schneller. Aber ich will keinen Turbo Motor fahren der sich anfühlt wie ein Saugmotor. Der Übergang in den Ladedruck würde mir persönlich fehlen, natürlich soll die volle Leistung nicht erst bei 6k sein. Aber eben so ein gewisses Loch finde ich schon irgendwie besser, als eine perfekt lineare Beschleunigung. 

VW versucht immer alles so zu machen das es JEDEM gefällt. Egal ob dem 18 Jährigen Spritzer oder aber dem 80 Jährigen Rentner. Und genau das kann nicht gut gehen (in meinen Augen).


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2018)

@fatlace: Du hast es nicht verstanden. Ich rede nicht von "Firmen mit denen man mehr zu tun hat, meidet man, weil man die Internas kennt", ich rede von gequirlten ********, die die Kollegen Entwickler da verlangen und auch noch erwarten. Um es auf deine Werkzeuge zu übertragen: sie kaufen bei dir einen Messschieber, der auf einen Nanometer genau misst. Dann kacken sie dich später an und sagen "das tut nicht". Du fährst hin um es sich anzuschauen und siehst, wie sie mit dem Ding die Nägel in die Wand hauen... Okay? Das ist diese Ignoranz und die Arroganz, die die Kollegen an den Tag legen, bei absoluten Planlosigkeit... Sowas habe ich bei KEINEM anderen Hersteller gesehen.

Ob es jetzt ein Golf, Caddy oder sonstwas ist, spielt keine Rolle, der Verein sieht keinen Cent von mir.

Jeder Hersteller kocht mir dem, was da ist, aber darum geht es auch nicht. Benz reizt den armen CAN Bus bis auf äußerste aus, die haben eine Buslast von >90%. Bosch Spec sagt aus, wenn man mehr als 50% bis 55% hat, sollte man entweder mit der Datenrate hoch gehen oder das Netzwerk aufteilen. Aber Benz hat das Zeug im Griff und es scheint wirklich zu funktionieren.

Golf ist ein "rundgelutschtes" etwas, ohne Charakter, ohne Gesicht ohne alles und genau deswegen spricht er jeden an, das Ding kann alles aber nichts richtig. Und genau das will ich eben nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Golf ist ein "rundgelutschtes" etwas, ohne Charakter, ohne Gesicht ohne alles und genau deswegen spricht er jeden an, das Ding kann alles aber nichts richtig. Und genau das will ich eben nicht.



Musst du ja auch nicht. Ein Golf verkauft sich auch darum so gut weil er eben genau alles und nix kann. Damit eckt man nicht an, Emotionen gibt's auch keine. Wer nicht auffallen will oder sonst halt eher Mainstram ist der kauft Golf. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt was schlechtes. Kannst ja auch 1:1 auf die PC-Spiele übertragen. Das wo einfach gu aussieht und ow jeder kauft das verkauft sich gut. Sobald aber was Ecken und Kanten hat wills keiner mehr. Egal obs besser wäre oder nicht. 

Ich hab früher auch was auf Golf-Plattform gefahren. War super. Wie oben gesagt, ein rundgelutsches Massenprodukt das mitschwimmt. Damals wars auch finanziell noch nicht so abgehoben. Derzeit aktuell würde ich mir aber nichts derartiges mehr kaufen. VAG als Konzern generell ist derzeit für mich ein NoGo. Aber wenn jemand damit happy ist, why not? Dieses Kindergartengetue mit Marken etc. hab ich irgendwie nie verstanden. War wohl damals schon nicht Mainstream genug  Aber wer es braucht über andere herzuziehen.. soll er doch. Mir is die Zeit für solchen Blödsinn zu schade.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Dezember 2018)

Der Golf fasziniert eher über die unauffällig gute Funktion, Emotionen im Golf kommen eben nur für bestimmte Zielgruppen auf, bei bestimmten Ausstattungen.

Der R ist für bestimmte Leute eben toll, weil er einfach eine gewisse Sonderstellung hat, maximale Leistung.

Der Cup ist der stärkste Frontkratzer und deutlich schärfer, daher auch irgendwo fazinierend.

Und der kleine 1.6tdi fasziniert über die Funktion im Alltag bei geringem Verbrauch.

Da ist für jeden was bei, auch wenn es da aufregenderes, besseres, oder billigeres gäbe.
Golf ist ne Einstellung die halt die Masse trifft.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. Dezember 2018)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Musst du ja auch nicht. Ein Golf verkauft sich auch darum so gut weil er eben genau alles und nix kann. Damit eckt man nicht an, Emotionen gibt's auch keine. Wer nicht auffallen will oder sonst halt eher Mainstram ist der kauft Golf. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt was schlechtes. Kannst ja auch 1:1 auf die PC-Spiele übertragen. Das wo einfach gu aussieht und ow jeder kauft das verkauft sich gut. Sobald aber was Ecken und Kanten hat wills keiner mehr. Egal obs besser wäre oder nicht.
> 
> Ich hab früher auch was auf Golf-Plattform gefahren. War super. Wie oben gesagt, ein rundgelutsches Massenprodukt das mitschwimmt. Damals wars auch finanziell noch nicht so abgehoben. Derzeit aktuell würde ich mir aber nichts derartiges mehr kaufen. VAG als Konzern generell ist derzeit für mich ein NoGo. Aber wenn jemand damit happy ist, why not? Dieses Kindergartengetue mit Marken etc. hab ich irgendwie nie verstanden. War wohl damals schon nicht Mainstream genug  Aber wer es braucht über andere herzuziehen.. soll er doch. Mir is die Zeit für solchen Blödsinn zu schade.



Jeder ist für sich Mainstream, die Individualität eines jeden einzelnen macht uns aus, und nichts anderes.

---

Sorry,  wenn ich das schreibe, aber diese Diskussion wird langsam wirklich lächerlich und beschämend. Man muss sich echt schämen, wie einige hier, andere, und vor allem das, wofür sie gearbeitet haben, worauf sie stolz sind, einfach nur schlecht machen und runterziehen. 

Ich hatte eigentlich nur meine Freude mitgeteilt, mehr nicht. Was ist denn mit euch los hier? Lasst doch  den Scheiß einfach^^

Wenn ihr so unzufrieden seid, es gibt Mittel und Wege das zu beheben, aber den eigenen Frust an andere auslassen, ist echt der falsche Weg.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Sorry,  wenn ich das schreibe, aber diese Diskussion wird langsam wirklich lächerlich und beschämend. Man muss sich echt schämen, wie einige hier, andere, und vor allem das, wofür sie gearbeitet haben, worauf sie stolz sind, einfach nur schlecht machen und runterziehen.



Wo machen wir es? Wenn du etwas öffentlich schreibst, dann musst du damit rechnen, dass drauf reagiert wird. Ob diese Reaktion für dich (subjektiv gesehen) positiv oder negativ ausfällt, ist dein Problem. Genau so ist es auch dein Problem, ob du es auf dich persönlich beziehst.

Wenn ich jetzt schreibe "mir geht sowas von einer ab, wenn ich den Anlassgeräusch meiner beiden V12 höre", wird auch drauf reagiert.

Beschämend finde ich ganz andere Sachen... Zum Beispiel, dass wir Deutsche keine Eier und kein Rückgrat haben...



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich nur meine Freude mitgeteilt, mehr nicht. Was ist denn mit euch los hier? Lasst doch  den Scheiß einfach^^



Deine Freude hat dir auch keiner abgesprochen. Wenn du es geil findest, ist es doch gut. Andere können es eben nicht verstehen, das ist alles. Meinungen kundtun und aber auch gelten lassen...


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich komm gerade auch nicht mit. Wo wird denn irgendwer angegriffen, seine Aussage als nicht richtig hingestellt, oder sonst was in dieser Richtung? Fing die Unterhaltung (als solche nahm ich das wahr) nicht damit an dass du gefragt wurdest was so einen Spaß gemacht hat? 
Wäre dann nicht etwas in Richtung: die Beschleunigung, das Geräusch, das Sitzgefühl, die Haptik, oder oder oder als Antwort angebracht gewesen statt anderen vorzuwerfen sie gönnen jemandem etwas nicht, machen etwas schlecht, usw.? Halt einfach ein ganz normales, ruhiges Gespräch.

Hast du Familienmitglieder? Wenn die bestimmte Gewohnheiten haben, beispielsweise jeden Morgen eine Tasse Kaffee trinken und plötzlich dreh einer von denen beim sechsten Schluck völlig auf, jubelt, grinst, feiert diesen Schluck. Dann fragst du dich und ihn doch auch was ihn so begeistert hat, oder? Warum ist das was schlechtes sobald es um Autos geht? Gerade der Golf ist doch wie hier einstimmig angenommen etwas total unaufgeregtes. Also einer von vielen Tassen und Schlücken Kaffee. 

Ich hab oben direkt beschrieben was mich bei Maserati so begeistert hat, du hast aber nur gesagt er begeisterte euch beide, ohne zu sagen warum und wir als interessierte mitlesen haben nur gefragt was euch begeistert hat. Einfach Neugierde.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (29. Dezember 2018)

Maserati 3200GT 
Maserati Quattroporte IV 

Aber wenn sich mal die Möglichkeit bietet, ein 2005er Aston Martin Vantage. Auch wenn meine Clubkollegen genau dieses Auto in der Luft verrissen haben, die Qualität ist wohl unter aller Sau.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2018)

Der 3200GT erinnert mich immer an einen 550 Maranello. Mein Lieblingferrari, was auch kaum jemand nachvollziehen kann.

Edit
Den V12 Vantage S bin ich eine Woche lang gefahren, der sieht irre schwer aus, fährt sich aber mega gut. 
Den 077 auch, aber nur einmal kurz, etwa 20 Minuten um den Kumpel dem der gehört von der Weihnachtsfeier abzuholen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Dezember 2018)

Meinst du den One-77? 

Wie fährst sich so ein "Hypercar" in so einer alltäglichen Fahrsituation? -Ich kann mir so gar nichts darunter vorstellen, ob es eher wie die absolute Perfektion ist oder eher sperrig und unpraktisch.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2018)

Sperrig ohne Ende, man hat tatsächlich das Gefühl nicht zu wissen wie weit die Radhäuser zur Seite noch weiter gehen. Aber Sound und Leistung sind volle Kanne auf die Fresse! Echt, man bekommt einen richtigen Tritt in den unteren Rücken. Der Wagen fühlt sich viel leichter an als er ist. Also schon eine geile Kiste, aber eben Sau teuer. Dem haben sie im ersten Monat über Nacht die Schüssel aufgebockt und Reifen und Bremsen geklaut. Die Alarmanlage ging nicht mal los. Aston Martin hat daraufhin zwar vor Ort neu bestückt, dafür aber dennoch sieben Riesen kassiert. Seitdem will mein Kumpel nichts mehr von Aston Martin wissen. Selbst den one-77 hat er vertickt, aus bockigkeit. Dabei hat er  die Kiste an der Straße geparkt, damit jeder ihn sieht, statt auf dem eigenen Grundstück mit Videoüberwachung. Trauerspiel!

Das ist der selbe Kerl der mich seinen McLaren SLR fahren lassen hat.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (30. Dezember 2018)

@Cleriker: Ich bin da eher für einen 360er Modena.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2018)

Das überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Der hat keinen V12 und für meinen Geschmack eine zu kurze Schnauze.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Jeder ist für sich Mainstream, die Individualität eines jeden einzelnen macht uns aus, und nichts anderes.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Sorry warte ich mach es nochmal: 

Boar geil Brudi echt? Bin hart neidisch. 
Jetzt mal ehrlich, dass es dir Spaß gemacht hat ist doch völlig ok. Das kann dir auch niemand nehmen, hätte ich gewusst das du dafür gefeiert werden willst hätte ich anders reagiert. Ich dachte halt man kann SEINE EIGENE MEINUNG kund tun. Wusste nicht das es gleich schlecht machen oder runterziehen ist, wenn man eine etwas andere Meinung hat. Sorry nochmal, ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## Zeiss (30. Dezember 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt. Der hat keinen V12 und für meinen Geschmack eine zu kurze Schnauze.



Ich finde das Design sehr schön und kein V12 von Italiener oder von Engländer...  Okay, Cosworth geht schon.


----------



## Zoon (30. Dezember 2018)

Riverna schrieb:


> Der letzte Golf der irgendwo noch etwas Emotion hervorruft ....



Fahr mal nen IV R32, Handschalter 



fatlace schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss der Golf ja richtig machen, sonst würde das Auto wohl kaum so oft verkauft werden



Ein Auto wie die Bild Zeitung "keiner liest sie"


----------



## Riverna (30. Dezember 2018)

Habe ich schon öfters. Berührt mich jetzt nicht so wirklich. Aber das ist eben nur meine Meinung.


----------



## moreply (2. Januar 2019)

Der Golf hat null Emotionen, ich fahre derzeit selber einen 1,4L TSI Golf 7 mit DSG.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen für zwei tage einen BMW M240i, da hab ich mich morgens richtig aufs fahren gefreut. Das hat mich dann nur noch in meiner Kaufentscheidung Bestätigt.

Der Golf ist einfach ein Nutzfahrzeug um von A nach B zu kommen, mag ja vielen reichen mir persönlich nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2019)

Weil ein 1.4er Brot und Butter Motor ja auch so vergleichbar mit einem auf Sportlichkeit getrimmten 3L Motor ist 
Merkst du hoffentlich selbst


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2019)

Ich denke ihm ging's eher ums allgemeine. Immerhin ist ein 2er ja kaum größer als ein Polo. Da ist ein Vergleich nicht so verkehrt. Beides sind Kleinwagen würde ich sagen. Bei BMW ist der Innenraum, sind die Sitze und die Lenkung allein schon viel sportlicher, ganz egal welche Ausstattung man nimmt. Ein Polo fühlt sich einfach nach gar nichts an.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## moreply (2. Januar 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Weil ein 1.4er Brot und Butter Motor ja auch so vergleichbar mit einem auf Sportlichkeit getrimmten 3L Motor ist
> Merkst du hoffentlich selbst



Es ging bei der Aussage jetzt weniger um den Motor, den B58 mit dem 1,4 L TSI zu Vergleichen maße ich mir jetzt nicht an 

Es geht einfach um das Feeling, das hat Cleriker ganz treffend erkannt.  Das allgemeine Gefühl, ist bei BMW immer Sportlich. Egal ob ich in einem 320d Touring sitze oder einem M2.
Klar es gibt immer gewisse Unterschiede aber BWM weiß dieses "Spaß" Gefühl einfach immer sehr gut zu Vermitteln.

Der Golf ist kein schlechtes Auto aber einfach eins das es nicht versteht den "Spaß" am Fahren zu Vermitteln.

Aber Emotionen und Spaß sind immer subjektiv.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. Januar 2019)

Merkwürdige Diskussion, wieso sollte ein Kleinwagen wie ein Golf nicht so viel Emotionen hervorrufen können wie andere Autos?
Ich denke gerade dadurch, dass er so in das alltägliche Bild passt und sich viele Leute auch ohne sechsstelliges Einkommen ihn sich problemlos auch als GTI leisten können sorgt dafür dass viele wesentlich mehr Emotionen damit verbinden als mit irgendwelchen Japan-Schüsseln oder Super-Sportwägen. 
Da zählt halt auch viel mit rein wie das erste Mal Auto mit mehr als 200PS fahren, das erste mal DSG etc.

Und wenn ich so darüber nachdenke war für selbst die erste Runde im Parkhaus mit einem Smart 451 Brabus Emotion pur, nur weil man halt davor nur 50Ps Gurken gefahren ist und sich einfach vom eigenen Geld nichts anderes leisten konnte.

Ich finde ich habe bis heute mehr Emotionen bei meinem Edition30 Allrad als beim E92 335i, auch wenn zweiterer doch noch 100PS mehr hat und BiTurbo sicher auch mehr "Spaß an Leistung" bringt.


moreply schrieb:


> Der Golf ist kein schlechtes Auto aber einfach eins das es nicht versteht den "Spaß" am Fahren zu Vermitteln.
> 
> Aber Emotionen und Spaß sind immer subjektiv.


Spaß am Fahren hat man mit nem aufgebohrten Golf mit 400+PS mindestens genauso viel wie mit anderen Kisten in dem Bereich. Ich finde es gehört vor allem mehr dazu ihn dann noch sinnvoll fahren zu können


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2019)

moreply schrieb:


> Es ging bei der Aussage jetzt weniger um den Motor, den B58 mit dem 1,4 L TSI zu Vergleichen maße ich mir jetzt nicht an
> 
> Es geht einfach um das Feeling, das hat Cleriker ganz treffend erkannt.  Das allgemeine Gefühl, ist bei BMW immer Sportlich. Egal ob ich in einem 320d Touring sitze oder einem M2.
> Klar es gibt immer gewisse Unterschiede aber BWM weiß dieses "Spaß" Gefühl einfach immer sehr gut zu Vermitteln.
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt trotzdem.
z.B. die 114-116i/d sind gerade längsdynamisch auch die letzten Gurken, da sehe ich keinen Unterschied zum Golf.
Dazu ist die Sitzposition im GTI Clubsport (S) für mich besser/tiefer als z.B. beim M2 (Competition).
Denn gerade bei den kleineren BMW Modellen mit vollelektrischen Sitzen sitzt man mehr auf als in dem Auto (beim G31 geht das bedeutend besser).
Vergleichbar mit dem GTI wäre ein 125i der aber eine Motorcharakteristik zum einschlafen hat und querdynamisch dem GTI deutlich unterlegen ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Januar 2019)

So, grad mit der Kalkulation fertig... ist ne TCO von 0,54€/km inkl. aller Kosten (Finanzierung, Anzahlung), bzw. 0,16€/km wenn man nur die laufenden Kosten (Treibstoff, Verschleiss, Versicherung, Steuer, Unterhalt, Service etc, alles halt ohne den Kaufpreis) achtet viel oder eher wenig?
Ich weiss, 99% weiss nicht was das Auto pro km kostet, aber eventuell gibt's hier ja den einen oder anderen der das trotzdem weiss


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2019)

Mein S3 liegt auch so ca. bei 50 Cent pro Kilometer wenn nix kaputt geht. Für den A3 habe ich es schon länger nicht mehr gerechnet aber da ist das irgendwo in Richtung 25-30 Cent mitlerweile.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2019)

So etwas habe ich echt noch nie gerechnet, warum auch? Ich wüsste auch überhaupt nicht wie das ssinnvoll gehen könnte. Sowohl mit dem Alltrack, wie auch dem Arteon hatten wir bei halber Fahrleistung in einem Jahr dreimal so viel Werkstattkosten wie mit den beiden Vectras die drei Jahre zuvor. Woher soll man diese Kosten vorher kennen?


----------



## Zoon (3. Januar 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt trotzdem.
> z.B. die 114-116i/d sind gerade längsdynamisch auch die letzten Gurken, da sehe ich keinen Unterschied zum Golf.
> Dazu ist die Sitzposition im GTI Clubsport (S) für mich besser/tiefer als z.B. beim M2 (Competition).
> Denn gerade bei den kleineren BMW Modellen mit vollelektrischen Sitzen  sitzt man mehr auf als in dem Auto (beim G31 geht das bedeutend besser).
> Vergleichbar mit dem GTI wäre ein 125i der aber eine Motorcharakteristik  zum einschlafen hat und querdynamisch dem GTI deutlich unterlegen  ist.



Genauso ists, da BMW in den unteren Klassen seinen  USP verloren hat und auf Allerweltsmotoren setzt kann man auch  genausogut Golf R / Clubsport fahren - welche fahrleistungstechnisch  mittlerweile in Revieren angekommen sind was vor 4 Jahren noch  Sportwagen vorenthalten war + Reifenentwicklung. Und der Golf macht  nunmal  seinen Nachteil zum Vorteil, man erregt kein Aufsehen... stehst  an ner Ampel mit nem M2 will jeder Hirni nen Ampelsprint 



moreply schrieb:


> Es ging bei der Aussage jetzt weniger um den  Motor, den B58 mit dem 1,4 L TSI zu Vergleichen maße ich mir jetzt nicht  an
> 
> Es geht einfach um das Feeling, das hat Cleriker ganz treffend erkannt.   Das allgemeine Gefühl, ist bei BMW immer Sportlich. Egal ob ich in  einem 320d Touring sitze oder einem M2.
> Klar es gibt immer gewisse Unterschiede aber BWM weiß dieses "Spaß" Gefühl einfach immer sehr gut zu Vermitteln.
> ...



die  heutigen BMW in der "erreichbaren" Preisklasse sind mittlerweile auch  subjektiv. Großteil frontgetrieben, der Rest (außer M Performance Ultra  schießmichtod) so abgestimmt dass jeder damit klarkommt, also auch die  Käufer die nicht mal wissen dass die hintere Achse angetrieben ist   Neben den Faktor des "neutralen" Hinterradantrieb Fahrwerks war immer  der kultivierte Reihensechszylinder wichtig, da dieser großteils  ausradiert wurde lockt mich die Marke auch nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Riverna (3. Januar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> ...ihn sich problemlos auch als GTI leisten können sorgt dafür dass viele wesentlich mehr Emotionen damit verbinden als mit irgendwelchen Japan-Schüsseln oder Super-Sportwägen.



Auf die Erklärung bin ich mal gespannt, wo bitte soll ein front angetriebener Mittelklassewagen mehr Emotion hervorrufen als ein Super Sportwagen ? Bei den "Japan-Schüsseln" kann ich das zwar auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber damit können auch 90PS Civic Möhren sein, die sind in der Tat auch kein Emotionserlebnis. Aber das was viele unter Fahrzeugen aus Japan verstehen (Skyline, Evo, NSX, Impreza usw) ist doch eine etwas andere Liga das oben erwähnte. Aber selbst da lass ich den persönlichen Geschmack durch gehen, aber das mit den Super Sportwagen ist wirklich mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## moe (3. Januar 2019)

Wo ihrs gerade so schön von Emotionen beim fahren habt: Hatte heute für ca. 600km nen Peugeot 5008 1.5 Turbodiesel Mietwagen und damit ein gutes Negativbeispiel. Ganz ehrlich? Was für charakterlose Menschen kaufen sowas? Da fahre ich lieber meinen alten 1.4 206. 
(E-)Gas und (E-)Lenkung sind die Definition von neutral, es gibt null Feedback vom Auto. Lenkt sich in jeder Situation ab ~10kmh gleich und dank E-Gas mit gleich bleibendem Pedalwiderstand weiß man auch immer genau wo der Fuß gerade steht. Wird auch nicht lahm, wenn man langes Autofahren nicht gewohnt ist. Nicht. 
Total unübersichtlich die Kiste, hinten gibt's im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nur n Guckloch als Scheibe (keine Rückfahrkamera) und bis oben hin voll gestopft mit scheinbar sinnvoller Technik und unnötigen Plastikverkleidungen. Hab als Fahrer gefühlt halb so viel Platz wie im 206, da die Mittelkonsole viel zu groß ist. Ständig blinkt und piept irgendwo was, weil die Kiste meint, die Straße besser im Auge zu haben als ich. Konnte den ganzen Assistenzquatsch auf die schnelle nicht komplett abstellen. Grausam.
Einzig das Lenkrad war nicht schlecht. Greift sich gut und hat nicht zu viele Knöpfe. 

Ich weiß, das (wohl wichtigste emotionale) Leistungsargument ist bei dem Beispiel raus. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass ich noch nicht so viele Kilometer und verschiedene Autos gefahren bin, wie einige hier. Trotzdem lässt mich das Gefühl nicht los, dass meine Anfang 90er Generation die Ära des wirklichen Auto fahrens grandios verpasst hat. :sad:
Die einzige Emotion, die der Wagen in mir ausgelöst hat, war Hass. Hass auf die Entwickler, den Hersteller und die dummen Konsumenten, die so einen Müll einerseits verlangen und andererseits auch noch kaufen.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2019)

Das mit dem E-Gas verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Meine beiden haben E-Gas und ich kann mich nicht über zu wenig Feedback im Gaspedal beschweren...

Bei der Lenkung gibt es sowas wie Servotronik, je schneller man fährt, desto schwerer wird das Lenkrad... hat die Kiste sowas nicht?

@Topic: Habe gerade aus Spaß mal probiert mein Versicherungsvertrag auf den aktuellen Tarif umgestellt, gibt da so ein Test. Und siehe da, 265€ weniger im Jahr bei gleichen Konditionen.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Januar 2019)

Das mit E-Gas kenn ich... kaum Feedback und kaum tritt man mal durch is man irgendwo


----------



## HordyH (3. Januar 2019)

moe schrieb:


> Wo ihrs gerade so schön von Emotionen beim fahren habt: Hatte heute für ca. 600km nen Peugeot 5008 1.5 Turbodiesel Mietwagen und damit ein gutes Negativbeispiel. Ganz ehrlich? Was für charakterlose Menschen kaufen sowas? Da fahre ich lieber meinen alten 1.4 206.
> (E-)Gas und (E-)Lenkung sind die Definition von neutral, es gibt null Feedback vom Auto. Lenkt sich in jeder Situation ab ~10kmh gleich und dank E-Gas mit gleich bleibendem Pedalwiderstand weiß man auch immer genau wo der Fuß gerade steht. Wird auch nicht lahm, wenn man langes Autofahren nicht gewohnt ist. Nicht.
> Total unübersichtlich die Kiste, hinten gibt's im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nur n Guckloch als Scheibe (keine Rückfahrkamera) und bis oben hin voll gestopft mit scheinbar sinnvoller Technik und unnötigen Plastikverkleidungen. Hab als Fahrer gefühlt halb so viel Platz wie im 206, da die Mittelkonsole viel zu groß ist. Ständig blinkt und piept irgendwo was, weil die Kiste meint, die Straße besser im Auge zu haben als ich. Konnte den ganzen Assistenzquatsch auf die schnelle nicht komplett abstellen. Grausam.
> Einzig das Lenkrad war nicht schlecht. Greift sich gut und hat nicht zu viele Knöpfe.
> ...



Die Franzosen Karren sind auch der letzte scheiß, bei der Optik sowie wenn man den rotz reparieren muss.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Januar 2019)

Abgesehen vom Kickdownknopf hatte ich noch kein Auto mit Feedback im Gaspedal, die einen gehen nen bisschen leichter (bei meinem Yaris), die anderen ein wenig schwerer (i30 zum Beispiel). Ich wüsste allerdings auch nicht wozu ich Feedback im Pedal bräuchte. Die Autos hatten jedoch auch alle E-Gas. 
Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Servo dürfte meiner auch noch nicht haben, aber mit ein wenig Feingefühl ist das auch in schnelleren Autobahnkurven kein großes Problem. 

Wenn ich permanent aus allen Ecken angeblinkt werden würde hätte ich damit auch ein Problem damit, Warntöne wenn man vergessen hat das Licht auszuschalten finde ich hingegen gut, das hat mir sicherlich schon ein oder zwei leere Batterien erspart.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2019)

Letzteres braucht der i30 z.B. nicht, der schaltet selbst das Licht aus.
Für Parklicht muss man bei Zündung aus, das Licht einschalten.
Schon in der ersten Generation (FD/FDH)


----------



## Olstyle (4. Januar 2019)

E-Gas hat doch so ziemlich jedes Auto ab ~2000. Und E-Lenkung kann man auch ordentlich machen. Ford hat das z.B. direkt ganz gut hinbekommen, die erste elektrische von BMW war peinlich. Mittlerweile können das aber auch fast alle in OK.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2019)

Feedback im Gaspedal? Fängt das an zu rattern wenn die Traktionskontrolle greift?  Also ich fahre E-Gas 100x lieber als Bowdenzug zur Drosselklappe. Ansprechverhalten und Dosierbarkeit sind einfach um welten besser.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (4. Januar 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Auf die Erklärung bin ich mal gespannt, wo bitte soll ein front angetriebener Mittelklassewagen mehr Emotion hervorrufen als ein Super Sportwagen ? Bei den "Japan-Schüsseln" kann ich das zwar auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber damit können auch 90PS Civic Möhren sein, die sind in der Tat auch kein Emotionserlebnis. Aber das was viele unter Fahrzeugen aus Japan verstehen (Skyline, Evo, NSX, Impreza usw) ist doch eine etwas andere Liga das oben erwähnte. Aber selbst da lass ich den persönlichen Geschmack durch gehen, aber das mit den Super Sportwagen ist wirklich mehr als lächerlich.



Was muss ich dir da erklären? Ich glaube du vergisst, dass 99% der Bevölkerung eben nie einen Skyline, Evo oder ein Kaliber wie Bugatti etc. fahren werden. Natürlich können Sie dann mehr Emotionen mit Autos verbinden die ihnen bekannt sind, da sie auch mal mitgefahren sind oder mal einen hatten. 
Aber wer hat schon in der bürgerlichen Mitte Freunde mit nem GTR?


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2019)

Also bietet laut deiner Logik ein Dacia Sandero mehr Emotionen als ein Golf 7, weil sich den Dacia man eher leisten kann. 
Ich hatte auch mal einen Citroen 2CV, dieser bietet für mich aber weniger Emotionen als ein Golf 7 und das obwohl ich nie einen hatte. 

Das ist eine sehr abenteuerliche Schlussfolgerung von dir. Aber es sei dir gegönnt.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (4. Januar 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also bietet laut deiner Logik ein Dacia Sandero mehr Emotionen als ein Golf 7, weil sich den Dacia man eher leisten kann.
> Ich hatte auch mal einen Citroen 2CV, dieser bietet für mich aber weniger Emotionen als ein Golf 7 und das obwohl ich nie einen hatte.
> 
> Das ist eine sehr abenteuerliche Schlussfolgerung von dir. Aber es sei dir gegönnt.



Nicht mehr Emotionen (wobei die Frage ist wie das zu messen wäre, da subjektiv Emotionen ja doch nicht mehr steigerbar sein können), aber es können mehr Menschen damit Emotionen verbinden ... Du hast es doch selbst zitiert, hast du es dir davor nicht wenigstens durchgelesen?
Ich spreche hier von Emotionen wie die Begeisterung des anderen Nutzers der das erste mal in dem 6er GTI seiner Schwester mitfahren durfte. Ich würde vermuten auf 1000 Leute die diese Emotionen mit einem GTI verbinden kommt vielleicht einer der dabei an einen Skyline denken würde. Einerseits natürlich weil es die Autos wesentlich seltener gibt, andererseits weil die Autos natürlich auch von ganz anderen Personengruppen geführt werden. Wie meine Kunden mir auch eher mal einen F-Type ausleihen als nen 488 GTB. 

Und ich denke es wird sehr wenige Menschen geben die mit einem Dacia Sandero diese Begeisterung verknüpfen können werden die er in dem GTI hatte ...


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2019)

Also ich gehe stark davon aus das es deutlich mehr Leute gibt die gerne einen Skyline mal Fahren (oder Probefahren würden) als einen GTI. Alleine durch Filme und Spiele kennt diese Fahrzeuge so gut wie jeder... 
Aber mal im Umkehrschluss, wieso sollte man laut deiner Definition mehr Begeisterung für einen GTI haben als für einen Dacia Sandero? Und bevor du antwortest denk an deinen Vergleich zu den Reisschüsseln und SuperSportwagen. 

Für dich scheint ein Golf einfach extrem toll zu sein und das setzt du vorraus das es bei anderen genau so ist.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (4. Januar 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also ich gehe stark davon aus das es deutlich mehr Leute gibt die gerne einen Skyline mal Fahren (oder Probefahren würden) als einen GTI. Alleine durch Filme und Spiele kennt diese Fahrzeuge so gut wie jeder...
> Aber mal im Umkehrschluss, wieso sollte man laut deiner Definition mehr Begeisterung für einen GTI haben als für einen Dacia Sandero? Und bevor du antwortest denk an deinen Vergleich zu den Reisschüsseln und SuperSportwagen.
> 
> Für dich scheint ein Golf einfach extrem toll zu sein und das setzt du vorraus das es bei anderen genau so ist.



Ich finde einen Golf nicht extrem toll, ich bin eher einer der Träumer, die sich in einem R35 sehen. 
Und du siehst den Querschnitt der Bevölkerung einfach falsch. Frag doch mal deinen Vater/ deine Mutter was sie gerne mal für einen Sportwagen fahren würden, wobei die ja bestimmt auch schon durch dich geprägt sind. Aber in der normalen Kleinwagen fahrenden Gesellschaft ist ein GTI einfach weit mehr Leuten ein Begriff als ein Skyline. Und du vergisst dass ein Großteil weder spielt noch sich Autofilme reinzieht. Selbst in der Szene sind es ja nur ein Bruchteil die sich das zusätzlich noch geben.
Klar fast & furious oder nfs mag den ein oder anderen geprägt haben, aber nicht die 40 Jährige Claudia die von 9 bis 17 Uhr im Büro sitzt und Kunden betreut die sich Papier bestellen möchten.

Ich denke die Begeisterung rüht in der ersten Berührung mit einem sportlicheren Auto mit dem man auch mal zügig überholen kann, in dem man in Sportsitzen sitzt und die anderen Motoren-/Auspuffgeräusche die einfach ungewohnt sind. Die Aussage kann man bei uns in der Gegend um Sindelfingen im Übrigen nicht treffen wo jeder zweite gefühlt einen E500 fährt 

*Ungefähr das gleiche kannst du im Übrigen auch in Italien mit einem Abarth machen. Ist natürlich kein Vergleich zu einem richtigen Sportwagen, aber dort dennoch für viele Normalos einfach das Auto das sie regelmäßig sehen und auch mal fahren wollen/ mitgefahren sind.


----------



## worco (4. Januar 2019)

Also in meinem (inkl. familiären,) Umfeld denkt keiner an nen Gti als Sportwagen. Und die sind nicht alle Autoverrueckt o. Ä.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2019)

Wenn man den Durchschnitt fragen würde, käme da wohl eher Porsche, Ferrari und co als Antwort.


----------



## Zoon (6. Januar 2019)

ein 5008 wird nun ja auch nicht damit beworben das ultimative Tracktool zu sein. Das wird halt eine 0815 Abstimmung sein mit der jeder beim Fahren klarkommt. 

E-Gas müsste doch alle Autos seit mitte der 2000er haben und so ganz anders als das alte "oldschool" Gaspedal mit Bowdenzug fühlt sich das doch auch nicht an - mit dem Vorteil mehrere Kennlinien einprogrammieren zu können, z.B: aggressiver im Sportmodus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Januar 2019)

Zoon im alter schon, wenn das Drahtseil sonst hakt schon


----------



## Cleriker (6. Januar 2019)

5008, war das nicht der Familienvan? So einen hatte ich mir damals bei europcar geliehen um meinen Vectra GTS zu holen (mit Kumpel, Frau und Kinder). Der fuhr sich eigentlich ganz angenehm. Der Touren den wir auch zur Auswahl hatten war deutlich lauter und unbequemer, hat aber etwas besser angesprochen. Ich denke es kommt immer darauf an was man sich von einem Wagen verspricht. Der Alltrack und der Arteon sind ja auch an sich gute Autos gewesen, aber meine Erwartung war wohl zu hoch. Ich hab halt gedacht dass ein 16 Jahre jüngerer, Allrad geriebener Luxusliner mit biturbo Aufladung und mehr PS auch agiler sei als ein alter Vectra Sauger der nicht mal die Hälfte gekostet hat selbst als er neu war und weniger PS und Nm hat.

Anders:
Als ich mit dem Vectra den Alltrack abgezogen habe, hab ich mich zwar gewundert, aber auch richtig gefreut. Das Grinsen war fünf Minuten kaum weg zu bekommen. Umgekehrt wäre das nicht so gewesen, einfach weil ich von dem mega teuren Alltrack einfach einen Sieg erwartet hätte. Da hätte sich definitiv kein Grinsen in mein Gesicht verirrt.

Auch habe ich beim alten Auto Werkstattaufenthalte erwartet, beim nagelneuen Alltrack nicht. Da knallt die Kinnlade runter  wo beim alten einfach gesagt worden wäre: "Das bleibt nicht aus." 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Frag doch mal deinen Vater/ deine Mutter was sie gerne mal für einen Sportwagen fahren würden



Da werden sie sicherlich keinen Golf sagen. Mein Vater hätte vermutlich einen Ami vorgeschlagen und meine Mutter würde vermutlich Porsche oder ähnliches sagen. Mir fällt auch beim besten Willen niemanden ein, der bei Sportwagen an einen Golf (egal was für einen) denken würde. Aber ich denke bei dieser Diskussion werden wir keine Einigung finden, für mich ist und bleibt alles von VW recht langweilig. Da ist BMW und Mercedes deutlich interessanter.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Januar 2019)

Für alle wos interessiert und die mir auch die entsprechenden PN´s geschickt haben... Fazit nach 1 Jahr Elektroauto 

1 Jahr is rum, 25.000km gefahren.  Aktuell nervt mich zwar die Software aber das geht wieder vorbei. Ansonsten 0 Probleme. Keine Reparaturen mehr (Nach der Auslieferung paar Problemchen, aber alles gelöst) , keine grösseren Ausgaben. Die Sitze sind zu meinem eigenen Erstaunen immer noch weiss  Anfang Juli gabs ein Update fürs Navi das auch komplett neue Karten enthielt (die Google Sattelitenkarte ist immer noch da) die mir aber zu "modern" aussieht. Vorher wars die normale Google-Ansicht und jetzt is es das gleiche aber irgendwie farbloser. Alles mehr in so Grautönen etc. Geschmackssache, ich habs vorher besser gefunden. Aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Dafür hab ich gesehen dass mein Centerdisplay nen wunderbaren gelben Rand hat.. wird sobald ich es wünsche getauscht auf Garantie.  Hat aber noch Zeit Im Juli gab es ein Upgrade für das "Volle Potential für autonomes Fahren". Anfang Dezember kam dann noch Firmware V9.0. Damit erkennt er jetzt Autos, LKW; Lieferwagen, Motorräder, Fahrräder und sogar Fussgänger separat und kann über mehrere Spuren gucken. Fährt sich aber im Grunde noch gleich, die Spurwechsel sind etwas flüssiger geworden aber sonst merke ich noch nicht viel Unterschied. Die erste Version der V9.0 hatte bei mir massige Bugs und Graphikfehler im Display, die jetzige Version funktioniert erstaunlich gut. Noch nicht perfekt aber wieder besser. Es gab ne neue Optik (fast wie ein Innenraumfacelift  ) und neue Bedienung. Von der weiss ich aber noch nicht ob sie besser, schlechter oder gleich ist wie zuvor.. Naja, kommen ja noch paar Updates die nächsten Jahre  Dass ich jetzt alte ATARI Klassiker zocken kann beim laden ist nett, genauso wie das Lagerfeuer oder ne "Furzkissenoption".. wirklich brauchen tu ich das aber nedd.
Ansonsten bin ich inzwischen mit dem Auto als solches mehr als zufrieden. Leistung ist quasi endlos da, Opfer gibt's an jeder Ampel im Ausland (hier in der CH muss man aufpassen, Teslas fahren hier wie Sand am Meer, 10 bis 20 Stück am Tag sind normal, und gegen nen P-Modell sehen auch meine 3,9 auf 100 noch aus wie Fahrrad gegen Porsche ) und auch sonst is es wunderbar ruhig. Der Lärm fehlt mir persönlich gar nicht mehr. Dafür könnten die Windgeräusche etwas weniger sein ab 150... Reichweite ist mehr als genug. Bevor der Akku leer ist muss ich entweder was futtern, aufs Klo oder mir tut alles so weh dass ich eh ganz froh bin wenn ich mal paar Minuten Pause mache. Danke dem 1A Ladenetzwerk würde mir sogar der 70er Akku auch theoretisch lockerst reichen.
Mal sehen was das Neue Jahr so bringt. Diesmal wohl etwas weniger km da die Schweden-Rundreise nicht mehr ist. Ich hoffe dass die letzten paar nervigen Bugs noch verschwinden und dann bin ich die nächsten 10 Jahre happy   
​
​
Paar Zahlen für die wo es interessiert:
​
Gefahrene km: 24.550
Geladene kWh: 4.954
Davon haus bzw. firmeneigenen PV-Strom: 41%
Ökostrom am Supercharger: 36%
Herkunft unbekannt: 23%
Gezahlt für Strom: € 62,40€
"spritkosten" pro 100km: ~0,25€
Anzahl Ladevorgänge: 112
Maximale Reichweite ohne laden: 541km
Grösste Tagesetappe: 1.138km
Reichweite bei "fahren was geht auf der AB in D": 320km
​
So.. das wars erst mal ​


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2019)

Danke für den Bericht. Die Updates mit Grafikfehlern, Displaydefekt etc. klingen mir nach Dingen die sich ein traditioneller Premium OEM niemals erlauben dürfte. Da spielt Tesla wohl nach wie vor die "Hey wir sind ein Start-up" Karte. 
Wenn das vorher erwartet ist sehe ich da persönlich auch kein riesiges Problem, zeigt aber imo ähnlich wie so manches Plasteteil dass die Marktpositionierung als "Premiumhersteller" einfach nicht passt.
Die Ladesituation bei dir ist natürlich ideal.


> Bevor der Akku leer ist muss ich entweder was futtern, aufs Klo oder mir tut alles so weh dass ich eh ganz froh bin wenn ich mal paar Minuten Pause mache.


So unbequeme Sitze oder so empfindlicher Fahrer? Beim StreetKa ging es mir nach <300km ähnlich. Mit den Volvos gehen/gingen auch >900km ohne Beschwerden (in Beifahrersitz des alten ist mein Papa immer eingeschlafen )


----------



## P2063 (7. Januar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Geladene kWh: 4.954
> Davon haus bzw. firmeneigenen PV-Strom: 41%
> Ökostrom am Supercharger: 36%
> Herkunft unbekannt: 23%
> ...



darf ich fragen was bei euch die Kilowattstunde kostet?
In D muss man den PV Eigenverbrauch versteuern, ist das bei euch auch so?

unbekannte Herkunft sind dann öffentliche Ladesäulen? Die kosten ja in der Regel auch Geld (in D je nach dem ob nach Zeit oder Kwh abgerechnet wird auch teilweise ein vielfaches des regulären strompreises).

die 62€ bzw 25cent/100km kommen mir extrem wenig vor. ich würde hier bei einer Mischkalkulation zu je 1/3 PV eigenverbrauch, Supercharger und Netzladung zum durchschnittspreis eher auf 4-6€/100km kommen (was immer noch weniger als halb so viel wie mit Benzin wäre)

€: Hast du irgendeine Art Lademanagement mit dem du der Wallbox sagen kannst sie soll im Sommer nur den PV Überschuss verwenden und nur im Winter mit Netzbezug laden? Bzw weisst du zufällig, ob es bereits Wallboxen gibt die mit den PV Managementsystem wie zb dem SMA Homemanager sprechen können?


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Januar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So unbequeme Sitze oder so empfindlicher Fahrer?



Sitze sind von Recaro, die sind eigentlich sehr bequem. (Das halbe Auto besteht aus deutschen Zulieferteilen  ) aber ich bin glaub einfach nimmer 20 und hab gewisse Komfortansprüche. Regelmässige Kaffeepausen etc. gehören da dann halt dazu  Ich mag auch nimmer stundenlang hinterm Steuer sitzen, is mir zu mühsam und muss nimmer sein. Von daher, dat passt  Und wer mit Familie / Kindern unterwegs ist weiss auch dass man da kaum 6h durchfahren kann... oder sollte.

@P2063
Ja, das unbekannte ist zum Beispiel hier in den Kaufhäusern etc. Da weiss ich nicht genau woher es kommt. Zu 99% aus dem AKW 15km weiter  Wir zahlen für eine kWh privat am Tag rund 18cent und in der Nacht 15cent. Wir haben aber auch keine EEG Umlage und nen Haufen Politiker die sagen dass Strtom teuer sein muss. Im Gegenzug bekomme ich für jede eingespeiste kWh PV Strom um die 2 Cent und muss ne Jahresgebühr von 65€ für den Zähler zahlen.. sprich man legt drauf. Den Eigenverbrauch muss ich nicht versteuern, das kann ich 1:1 ins Auto tanken  Nur wenn ich beim Einspeisen was bekommen würde müsste ich das versteuern. Aber bei den Minipreisen hab ich da nix zu versteuern 

Und sonst unterwegs muss ich öffentlich nix zahlen, da geh ich ans Tesla-Netz. Hier lade ich utner der Woche meist einmal am Donnerstag abend wo ich zum Einkaufen fahre. Dort gleich noch was futtern im Restaurant weil ich eh zu Haus allein wäre und dann habich wieder Strom für die nächsten 7 Tage drin.

Die Meisten Kosten hab generiert in der Firma wo ich laden kann, zu 8Cent/kWh  Ansonsten.. naja, mal weiter fahren und gucken


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2019)

Wie lange dauert ein Ladevorgang? Ich frage weil ich des öfteren meine Bekannten von Osnabrück nach Paris fahre und ich mache für gewöhnlich nur einmal Pause zum tanken und das dauert keine fünfzehn Minuten inkl. Toilettengang der Passagiere. Wäre das machbar, oder eher nicht? Das mit den Atari-games während des ladens macht man ja nicht, wenn der Akku schneller voll wäre als eine Runde daddeln dauert, oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2019)

In 15 Minuten ein Elektroauto laden ist mir aktueller Technik noch absolut nicht machbar. Das wird auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht kommen. Wenn ich richtig liege haben die glaub ich 85 kWh Akkus verbaut. Um den in 15 Minuten voll zu laden müsste man mit ca. 400kW laden.(Verluste hab ich mal ganz unten mit ~20% angesetzt) Um eine 400kW Ladung bei 400V DC zu realisieren muss man mit satten 1000A in das Auto reingehen. Ich denke ca. 80% der Leute in Deutschland könnten nicht mal ein 3 Meter langes 400V 1000A Kabel anheben.   (Ich habe es mal grade in den Rechner getippt, das Kabel muss ca. 1800-2000mm² haben )

Davon mal abgehen das man gigantische Dieselgeneratoren an jedem Supercharger aufstellen müsste, um diese Dauerleistung zu bewerkstelligen. Das Stromnetz kann das nicht. Die jetzigen Generatoren an den Superchargern sind dagegen ein Witz.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Januar 2019)

Was die Tesla-Fahrer an Strom sparen wird direkt wieder beim warten am Charger durch sinnlose Futtereien zwischendurch versenkt (nicht zu Ernst nehmen )


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdDi1haA71Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"He asked us if this was live ammunition"
"Yeah we decided to keep a few hundred rounds of ammunition on top of batteries."
Haha ich kann nicht mehr die Typen sind mega. Alles schrott und machen noch Witze drüber. 
Kein BMS, keine Kühlung... Kein Wunder das es irgendwann knallt.

Ich frage mich nur warum die die Kiste nicht weiter von den Audis weggeschoben haben.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Januar 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> €: Hast du irgendeine Art Lademanagement mit dem du der Wallbox sagen kannst sie soll im Sommer nur den PV Überschuss verwenden und nur im Winter mit Netzbezug laden? Bzw weisst du zufällig, ob es bereits Wallboxen gibt die mit den PV Managementsystem wie zb dem SMA Homemanager sprechen können?



Ich hab mit ne go-e Wallbox und mobile Ladestation geholt. Damit kann ich via App tagsüber den Ladestrom manuell anpassen. Kommt aber dieses Jahr noch ein Gerät raus mit dem ich das direkt abgreifen kann so dass die Box das selbstständig regelt.  Noch nicht 100% perfekt, aber schon ganz brauchbar für mich.

@Oldstyle
Das mit den kleineren Fehlern wusste ich vorher und kann damit auch leben. Es ist ein extrem junger Hersteller der grad erst seit 6 Jahren Autos in Serie baut, da muss nicht alles perfekt stimmen. Und wenn Spaltmasse das Einzige sind das noch bleibt is was anderes schief gegangen. Zudem ist es ein Amerikaner.. die waren noch nie perfekt   Und wo sonst bekommt man nach dem Kauf noch Zusatzoptionen? Seit der Übergabe Ende 2017 ist gratis dazugekommen:
- Regensensor
- Fernlichtassistent
- Dashcam-Funktion
- Zusatzfunktion bei den Assistenzsystemen
- Innenraumkühl und Heizfunktion
- Neue Funktionen via App (kann Naviziele via Google maps aufs Auto schicken, Lichter, Klappen bedienen, etc
- Leistungsupgrade (Beschleunigung hat sich von 4.3 auf 3,8-3,9 verbessert, und das bei 2,6t Leergewicht )

Das hat mir noch kein Hersteller vorher geboten. Und was den Service betrifft, da geben sie sich echt Mühe. Wenn ich das vergleiche mit der AMAG (VAG Konzern in der CH) oder auch Mazda und Opel. Kulanz is für die nen Fremdwort wenn man nur ein einzigen km über nen Service ist. Und wenn was kaputt geht das falsch konstruiert wurde.. Pech gehabt. Gibt´s bei Tesla alles nicht. Ich kann ein Jahr nach Übergabe hin gehen und sagen dass sich da irgendwie ne Leiste gelöst hat und der Lack ne Delle hat.. Gratis Leihwagen und das wird geflickt. Ich hab unterwegs irgend ein Problem, Hotline geht online aufs Auto, zieht sich die Logs und nen Tag später kommt ein Update oder das Servicecenter ruft mich an und das Problem wird gelöst. Also da reissen sie sich echt den Ar.. auf. Das passt. Dafür verzeihe ich dem Newcomer auch ein paar kleinere Fehler solange es nicht zu viele werden. Wer keine neuen Funktionen gratis nachliefert der macht auch keine neuen Fehler rein. Und die ganzen Funktionen bis auf die Dashcam haben bisher alle bekommen, auch Autos aus 2012 und 2013 die schon aus der Garantie raus sind. Geh mal zu Audi und verlang nach 5 Jahren gratis sie sollen doch bitte dein Infotainmentsystm etc. auf den aktuellen Stand bringen...  

@Cleriker
Kann ich dir so gar nicht sagen. Ich weiss dass ich einmal in Bruchsal in D mit dem Mazda mal zum Spass gestoppt hab wie lange einmal volltanken, zahlen, wegfahren, aufs Klo gehen, sich nen Kaffee und was zu futtern holen und dann zum Auto laufen dauert. 27 Minuten waren das... Viel länger bin ich mit dem E-Auto auch nicht an der Säule gestanden. Ich fahr nie ganz leer und lade auch nie ganz voll, so 20 bis 30 Minuten reichen da nach 350 - 400km Fahrt aus. Meistens bin ich bei McDoof grad erst mit dem Tablett in der Hand hingehockt wenn die SMS kommt dass die Ladung zur Weiterfahrt ausreicht. Der 100er lädt von 10 bis über 60% mit deutlich über 100kW und fällt dann langsam ab.  Mir reicht das. Und so Gewaltfahrten über 100km am Stück ohne Pause, da bin ich zu alt und zu erfahren um sowas noch zu machen. Das Risiko für mich und andere bin ich da nicht mehr bereit zu akzeptieren. 
Langstrecke geht mit grossen Batterien sehr gut. Wie gesagt, ich bin an einem Tag locker zum Beispiel aus der CH von Olten aus bis nach Heiligenhafen in einem Tag gefahren. Das sind fast 1.100km und für die gesamte Strecke inkl. Ladezeiten und Essen haben wir nicht ganz 12h gebraucht. Sind morgens um 6 Uhr los gefahren und kamen 5 Minuten bevor die zu machten um 1755 an 
Hier ist einfach der grosse Vorteil dass Tesla europaweit ein Ladenetz hat das zuverlässig funktioniert und überall da ist. So sehr ich den Pioniergeist anderer bewundere, ich würde mich nicht (schon gar nicht im Autoland Deutschland) mit privaten oder öffentlichen Schnelladesystemen herumärgern wollen.  Das ist einfach noch nicht so weit wie im Rest Europas. CH, A, I etc. da geht auch das. aber in D.. nope. Auch wegen den hohen Tempos is es in D ein Problem. Aber warum sollte die Welt gerade nur wegen Deutschland da gross was ändern? Das seh ich nicht, und auch Mercedes mit dem E-SUV hört ja inzwischen bei 200 auf. Hau da noch 10 - 15 Jahre drauf dann geht da keiner mehr schneller als 180  

Da es mich interessiert hab ich natürlich auch die Kosten für den alten Mazda den ich vorher hatte mitgeloggt. Bei den 24.550km die ich 2018 gefahren bin hättet mich der Mazda 6 MPS *€5.300,-- mehr* gekostet rein an Ausgaben zum Fahren als der Tesla...   Klar, das Model S hat fast doppelt so viel gekostet (Tesla 115.000CHF, Mazda 61.000CHF), aber bei 5.950CHF weniger Kosten pro Jahr... ich fahre meine Autos so gut wie immer mindestens 8 Jahre.. den SEAT hatte ich 12 Jahre, den Mazda 9.. der Tesla soll 12 - 15 Jahre bleiben... ja, Anschaffung teuer, aber der Rest weniger


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2019)

Wie lange haelt das Akkupack und wie teuer ist ein Austausch?
Mit eingerechnet?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Bin selbst begeistert von so nem Tesla.
Leider ist der etwas unerreichbar. Hinzu kommt die begrenzten Moeglichkeiten des Ladens zu Hause, wenn man nicht ein Eigenheim mit genuegend Platz und Infrastruktur besitzt, damit eine Ladestation installiert werden kann.

Solange es keine vernuenftige flaechenddeckende Loesung der Betankung fuer Elektroautos gibt, wird das ein Nischenprodukt bleiben.
Da helfen selbst die ambitioniertesten Plaene von regierungen nicht, ab Jahr XXXX keine Verbrenner mehr zulassen zu wollen.

Schafft endlich die Infrastruktur (ich kann hier nur fuer Deutschland reden), gerade jetzt ist genug Geld im Pott, und dann verlangt den Umstieg.

Gibt noch einen kleinen Punkt der mir bisschen Sorge bereitet: sollte sich in absehbarer zeit die Elektromobilitaet durchsetzen, wie werden die massiven Steuerausfaelle der Mineraloelsteuer kompensiert?
Einfach durch draufschlagen auf den Strompreis, wo dann alle (extrem) draufzahlen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Januar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In 15 Minuten ein Elektroauto laden ist mir aktueller Technik noch absolut nicht machbar. Das wird auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht kommen. Wenn ich richtig liege haben die glaub ich 85 kWh Akkus verbaut. Um den in 15 Minuten voll zu laden müsste man mit ca. 400kW laden.(Verluste hab ich mal ganz unten mit ~20% angesetzt) Um eine 400kW Ladung bei 400V DC zu realisieren muss man mit satten 1000A in das Auto reingehen. Ich denke ca. 80% der Leute in Deutschland könnten nicht mal ein 3 Meter langes 400V 1000A Kabel anheben.   (Ich habe es mal grade in den Rechner getippt, das Kabel muss ca. 1800-2000mm² haben )
> 
> Davon mal abgehen das man gigantische Dieselgeneratoren an jedem Supercharger aufstellen müsste, um diese Dauerleistung zu bewerkstelligen. Das Stromnetz kann das nicht. Die jetzigen Generatoren an den Superchargern sind dagegen ein Witz.



Porsche lädt bereits mit 350kW/h (800V) 

@Kuhprah
Tesla ist da jetzt auch nur so kulant, da die sehr viel zu verlieren haben und noch längst nicht auf einem grünen Zweig sind.
Da kostet jede negative Kritik sehr viele Kunden und das kann sich Tesla nicht leisten deshalb wird jede Kleinigkeit per Kulanz behoben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Porsche lädt bereits mit 350kW/h (800V)


In welchem Serienauto?


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> @Cleriker
> Kann ich dir so gar nicht sagen. Ich weiss dass ich einmal in Bruchsal in D mit dem Mazda mal zum Spass gestoppt hab wie lange einmal volltanken, zahlen, wegfahren, aufs Klo gehen, sich nen Kaffee und was zu futtern holen und dann zum Auto laufen dauert. 27 Minuten waren das... Viel länger bin ich mit dem E-Auto auch nicht an der Säule gestanden. Ich fahr nie ganz leer und lade auch nie ganz voll, so 20 bis 30 Minuten reichen da nach 350 - 400km Fahrt aus. Meistens bin ich bei McDoof grad erst mit dem Tablett in der Hand hingehockt wenn die SMS kommt dass die Ladung zur Weiterfahrt ausreicht. Der 100er lädt von 10 bis über 60% mit deutlich über 100kW und fällt dann langsam ab.  Mir reicht das. Und so Gewaltfahrten über 100km am Stück ohne Pause, da bin ich zu alt und zu erfahren um sowas noch zu machen. Das Risiko für mich und andere bin ich da nicht mehr bereit zu akzeptieren.


Ne, dann wäre das für mich noch nichts. Ich hatte gedacht das hat sich vielleicht schon geändert, so dass man keine spürbaren Abstriche mehr in der Mobilität in Kauf nehmen muss. 
Zu deinem zweiten Teil muss ich sagen, das finde ich gut. Dass du merkst du bist zu alt um ein paar hundert Kilometer wirklich sicher zu fahren würden wohl die wenigsten sich eingestehen. Ich selbst habe mein tief wenn ich schon etwa vier bis fünf Stunden gefahren bin und die Dämmerung der Dunkelheit weicht. Dann fahre ich kurz ran, steige aus, Arme hinter den Kopf und atme etwa eine Minute tief ein und aus. Dann Strecke ich mich, hüpfe zwei drei mal, mache ein paar Kniebeugen und ans Auto gelernte Armstütze und gehe ein paar Meter am Rand vor und zurück. Ich werde dann zwar oft angestarrt als hätte ich einen Schaden, aber danach fühle ich mich wieder frisch und komme erstmal noch ein paar Stunden aufmerksam voran ohne wirkliche Einbußen. 
Ist halt auch die Frage wie fit man so ist und wie geübt. Ich komme ja grundsätzlich mit nur sehr wenig Schlaf aus, da ist das schon was anderes als bei jemandem der merkt dass sein Tagespensum voll ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zoon (8. Januar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht zwar spektakulär aus aber man hat hier auch sämtliche  Sicherheitsmechanismen von Tesla deaktiviert. Kannst auch selber  nachstellen - spann dein Smartphone in die Werkbank und bohre mal durch  den Akku ...





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> In welchem Serienauto?



Taycan soll das haben.


----------



## DARPA (8. Januar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Januar 2019)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie lange haelt das Akkupack und wie teuer ist ein Austausch?
> Mit eingerechnet?
> 
> 
> Leider ist der etwas unerreichbar. Hinzu kommt die begrenzten Moeglichkeiten des Ladens zu Hause, wenn man nicht ein Eigenheim mit genuegend Platz und Infrastruktur besitzt, damit eine Ladestation installiert werden kann.



Keine Ahnung was ein neues 100kWh Akkupack kosten würde. Auch von den kleinen weiss ich es nicht weil noch nie jemand eins zahlen hat müssen. 8 Jahre Garantie ohne km Begrenzung. Vor 2020 gibt's in den USA also niemand der das zahlt und vor 2022 in Europa kaum. Zumal ja nicht immer der ganze Akku gleich hin ist sondern einzelne Zellen bzw. Pack getauscht werden können.  Und das ist nicht so arg teuer. Tesla-Akkus sind aktuell irgendwo bei 150€/kWh, macht bei nem 100er Akku also derzeit theoretisch 15.000€. Keine Ahnung was beim Verbrenner verglichen damit ein neuer RS4 Motor kostet bei Audi. Wird sich zeigen. Ich selber mach mir da keine Sorgen. Selbst wenn ich einiges an Kapazität verlieren würde und nach 10 Jahren 25% Verlust hätte dann wäre ich immer noch so weit wie ein neuer 75er heute  Nach 1 Jahr ist der Verlust von 507km auf 503km gesunken... geht also. 

Teuer sind die Kisten defintiv. Und von der Verarbeitung her bekommst bei Mercedes oder so für das Geld wohl etwas besseres. Aber halt mit Diesel oder Benziner. Inkl. Servicekosten, Spritpreise, Fahrverbote etc...  Ich wünschte ich könnte sagen Tesla kann 1A Software, aber momentan is dem nicht der Fall. Aber Antrieb, Batterie und dazugehöriges BMS können sie dafür 1A. Also da mach ich mir die wenigsten Sorgen. Aber es bleibt derzeit noch ne teure Sache. Wobei ich davon ausgehe dass in den nächsten Jahren da massiv was gehen wird. Elektromotoren sind nicht mehr aufzuhalten. Im PKW Bereich werden wohl Batterien kurzfristig bleiben, ob auf Dauer was anderes kommt sieht man ja. Und im Nutzfahrzeugbereich denke ich dass sich Wasserstoff als Primärspeichermedium durchsetzen könnte.  Wir haben hier ne H2-Tanke für paar Prototypen und so. Die können da auch ihr Auto auch in nur 4 Minuten voll machen. Nur bis die Zapfstelle wieder genug Druck hat und der nächste Tanken kann vergehen 40 Minuten...  Und vom Aspekt der Energieeffizienz is das derzeit auch nix 

Aber ich bin gespannt. Hab auch nix gegen nen schönen Verbrenner. Wenns nicht grad ne röhrende 2l 4 Zylinder Kiste ist  Bis auf die Subaru Boxer.. die klingen auch als kleine Motoren gut 

Für mich was auch nen Statement. Der Opel Ampera war schon super und leise zum fahren, da wollte ich nicht mehr weg. Und blöd gesagt, jeder verkaufte Tesla Model S oder X zur Zeit ist ein Auto anderer Hersteller das NICHT verkauft wurde. Und das in Bereichen von 100k+€ wo es weh tut.  Wenn Mercedes in D 50 A-Klassen weniger verkauft merken die das nicht gross, wenn sie aber 50 E-Klassen weniger absetzten dann tuts irgendwann weh. Bei den Model S sind es derzeit knapp 300.000, beim Model X rund 160.000 Stück. Sind in der Klasse schon fast ne halbe Million Autos die nicht mehr von den anderen Herstellern verkauft wurden. Dazu kommen nicht ganz 200.000 Model 3 in Bereich 60 - 80k€. Und nachdem vor allem ein deutscher Konzern seine Kunden nach Strich und Faden verar...scht und belügt war der lokale Audi-Händler für mich tabu. Hätte eigentlich gern nen RS4 oder RS5 gekauft. Aber auch das hab ich keinen Bock mehr gehabt. Zumal ich hier guten Zugang zu sauberen Strom habe und nicht mehr einsehe warum ich Öl, welches nie wieder zurückzuholen ist zum fahren verbrennen muss wenn es nicht nötig ist. Also bekommt der Newcomer mal ne Chance. Ein endgültiges Fazit werd ich wohl nach 3 bis 4 Jahren dann ziehen.


@DARPA
Ich würd gern mal ausrechnen ob der i3 selbst auf die Art am Ende mit 1l Sprit nicht doch weiter kommt also wenn er es klassisch durch den Auspuff jagt  Es is jedenfalls effektiver Diesel in nem Grosskraftwerkt mit 1A funktionierenden Filtern etc. zu Strom zu verarbeiten und dann zu laden als sie in hunderten Minikraftwerken ohne Reinigungsanlage lokal zu verheizen.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Januar 2019)

Danke Kuhprah fuer deine Berichte


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Es is jedenfalls effektiver Diesel in nem Grosskraftwerkt mit 1A funktionierenden Filtern etc. zu Strom zu verarbeiten und dann zu laden als sie in hunderten Minikraftwerken ohne Reinigungsanlage lokal zu verheizen.



Das ohne Zweifel, jedoch kommen Verluste durch die langen Übertragungswege und Spannungstransformation dazu.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2019)

Am Donnerstag habe ich im Netz einen Carbon Spoiler für den Subaru gefunden, da ich mit meinem aktuellen Spoiler nicht zufrieden bin (kein originaler Subaru Spoiler, sondern Nachbau) bin ich direkt hin gefahren und habe ihn gekauft. In der Halle angekommen (im übrigen mittlerweile in der neuen, schön warm isses ) kam dann das große erwachen. Irgendwie ist der Spoiler deutlich größer als der alte und dieser ist auch schon nicht gerade klein. 

Einmal kurz dran gehalten, im Internet bisschen gegooglet und gefunden das es wohl ein SYMS oder ein sehr guter Nachbau dieser Firma ist. Den Preis den ich bezahlt habe bekomme ich auf jedenfall wieder drauf, weil mir ist er viel viel viel zu groß. Aktuell ist jemand auf der Suche nach einem originalen Subaru STI Heckspoiler und bietet ihn mir dann zum tausch an, alleine dann hätte ich meinen Einkaufspreis verdoppelt. Er mag zwar hässlich sein und viel zu groß, aber Gewinn hab ich dann trotzdem damit gemacht.


----------



## Kuhprah (13. Januar 2019)

Krasses Teil   Damit darf man bei euch echt rum fahren? Bei uns bekommst so Teile aus Carbon nie im Leben eingetragen wenn da Leute rein kommen können. Und Spoiler die Löcher mit mehr als 8cm bzw. mehr als 8 cm abstehen von der Karosserie sind entweder nicht zulassungsfähig oder müssen mit Streben so verändert werden dass keine Öffnungen grösser 8cm mehr da sind.  Mit dem Teil würdest hier nach dem 1. Polizeiauto auf den Abschlepper warten


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2019)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus das man einen so großen Spoiler hier fahren dürfte. Dachte wie gesagt er wäre in etwa so wie der originale. Eingetragen wegen dem Carbon bekommt man das schon, zur Not folieren (was ich eh gemacht hätte). Aber der ist zu breit, zu hoch und steht zu weit raus um den legal einzutragen. Zumindestens würde ich das so mal sehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2019)

Die Größe ist unerheblich, wenn sich das Kastenmaß des Fahrzeugs nicht ändert, selbst wenn, wäre das mit Gutachten weniger ein Thema.
Eher Material und Veränderung der Abtriebskräfte.

Aber Pommestheken gab es bei Mercedes Anfang der 90er sogar ab Werk.


----------



## Riverna (13. Januar 2019)

Der Spoiler steht aber hinten über, weiter als die Stoßstange. Somit verändert sich die Fahrzeuglänge, ob das so einfach einzutragen wäre... 
Aber mal ehrlich bin ich wirklich der einzige der das Teil brutal hässlich findet? Paar meiner Kumpels fanden den nicht schlecht.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2019)

So hässlich dass es keiner für nötig hielt das nochmal auszusprechen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2019)

Dachte der„abwertende Begriff Pommestheke“ spräche für sich selbst


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2019)

Da freut sich jeder Smart, schöner Schattenspender.


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> ... Aber mal ehrlich bin ich wirklich der einzige der das Teil brutal hässlich findet? ...



Nö, da reihe ich mich mal ein. Von der Art her mag er auf das Auto passen, aber das gute Stück, welches du da erwischt hast, sieht eher so aus, als wenn er überhaupt nicht für dieses Auto gedacht ist. Der sieht aus, als wenn da jemand beim Bau den Maßstab verändert hat. Auf jeden Fall in allen Dimensionen zu groß.


Ich habe auch ordentlich Carbon geordert. Hab aber nicht alles fotografiert. Der Diffusor ist aber auch sehr geil verarbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Lenkrad liegt auch zum Einbau bereit, das Bild ist aber von einem anderen M2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich ein wenig getestet, Carbon offenporig zu verarbeiten. Ich brauche nur noch eine Lack mit einer höheren Mattierung, dann passt das Ergebnis (vorher/nachher).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2019)

Carbon ist immer gut 
Sind wahrscheinlich aus dem Performance Programm ?
Mit dem Lenkrad kann ich mich allerdings nicht anfreunden, das wirkt mMn etwas unpassend.
Das Thema Carbon möchte ich bei meinem BMW auch nochmal im Innenraum in Angriff nehmen (alle Zierleisten) damit die etwas besser in's Konzept passen (blau/schwarz) mit möglichst dieser Art von Gewebe: Carbon Design Gewebe Blue – Brilliant | carbon-shop.at


----------



## Klutten (13. Januar 2019)

Der Shop verkauft wohl nur Leinwandbindung, was für die Veredelung von Teilen nicht wirklich geeignet ist. Ich würde da eher wie üblich auf eine Köperbindung setzen und im Zweifelsfall kann man farbliche Akzente über den Klarlack aufbringen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2019)

Das war ja auch nur als Beispiel gedacht.
Das Gewebe gibt es noch von anderen Produzenten.
Die Farbigen Akzente sollen wenn, dann schon dezent im Carbon sein.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Januar 2019)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Insassenschutz bei einem getauschten Airbag-Lenkrad aus? Gibt es keine Probleme beim Zusammenspiel der Rückhaltesysteme? 

Insbesonders bei Umbauten wie einem Golf 4  von JP mit unter Verwendung eines Golf 7 Lenkrads kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass baugleiche Airbags an Bord sind. 
Ebenso wenig würde ich es vermuten wenn ich ein Lenkrad aus dem BMW 7er in einen 1er aus vergleichbarer Generation baue.


----------



## Riverna (14. Januar 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> Nö, da reihe ich mich mal ein. Von der Art her mag er auf das Auto passen, aber das gute Stück, welches du da erwischt hast, sieht eher so aus, als wenn er überhaupt nicht für dieses Auto gedacht ist. Der sieht aus, als wenn da jemand beim Bau den Maßstab verändert hat. Auf jeden Fall in allen Dimensionen zu groß.



Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, es passt von der Größe her überhaupt nicht. 
Was mich aber sehr gewundert hat ist die wirklich auf die Millimeter genaue Passgenauigkeit, er passt besser als viele originale Teile die ich so in meiner Schrauberkarriere in die Hände bekommen habe. Besonders verblüfft hat mich auch die Tatsache das er für einen Nachbau eine wirklich sehr gute Qualität hat. Das originale (sieht genau so aus, auch Größe usw ist identisch) kostet übrigends über 2000Euro und kommt direkt aus Japan. Der Spoiler ist trotz der Größe sehr beliebt und als Original mittlerweile kaum noch zu bezahlen. 

Hab mir im übrigen heute einen originalen Subaru STI Spoiler geordert. Mit zwei WingStiffis (die Verstrebungen welche man dazwischen schraubt für mehr Stabilität bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten).


----------



## Zeiss (14. Januar 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Insassenschutz bei einem getauschten Airbag-Lenkrad aus? Gibt es keine Probleme beim Zusammenspiel der Rückhaltesysteme?
> 
> Insbesonders bei Umbauten wie einem Golf 4  von JP mit unter Verwendung eines Golf 7 Lenkrads kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass baugleiche Airbags an Bord sind.
> Ebenso wenig würde ich es vermuten wenn ich ein Lenkrad aus dem BMW 7er in einen 1er aus vergleichbarer Generation baue.



Wie so oft, es kommt drauf an... Ich habe im 8er (Bj. 1991) das Lenkrad aus dem 5er (Bj 1997 bis 1999). Solange beide Fahrzeuge _dieselbe_ Lenkräder hatten, passt es. Sprich, wenn der 8er drei Lenkräder hatte und der 5er sieben, von denen einer in beiden Fahrzeugen verbaut wurde, passt es.

Es soll Profis geben, die einen zweistufen Airbag in ein Fahrzeug mit einem einstufen Airbag einbaen, in dem sie nur die zweite Stufe anschließen... kann man machen, ich würde es nicht machen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Januar 2019)

ist es beim LenkradAirbag nicht so, dass sich diese ausschließlich auf dem Lenkrad ab stützt?
Das wäre ja auch wegen der Drehlagenunsicherheit des Lenkrades beim Unfall ein Thema.
Anders müsste das bei einer anderen I-Tafel und Beifahrerairbag aussehen.


----------



## Klutten (14. Januar 2019)

Das Thema Airbag erübrigt sich eigentlich von selbst. Die Änderung ist in jedem Fall eintragungspflichtig, da ja in die Sicherheitsmechanismen eingegriffen wird. Jetzt gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder man hat ein Lenkrad aus dem Zubehör und dementsprechend ein Gutachten, dann kann man das direkt eintragen lassen. Bedient man sich aus dem Regal des Fahrzeugherstellers, so muss dieser die Tauglichkeit für eine Eintragung bestätigen. Da er das aber nur machen wird, sofern die Systeme kompatibel sind, muss man nicht viel in Gedankenspiele aufwenden.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2019)

Also genau das, was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Januar 2019)

Heute nen Auto mit "Racealone"  Reifen gehabt. Die Dinger waren so schrott, die würde ich nicht mal auf meine Schubkarre machen. Selbst diese "Classic Reifen", die es für Oldtimer gibt, haben 10x mehr Grip. Es fährt sich so als ob überall 10cm Eis ist, obwohl es 8°C waren und keine Schneeflocke in Sicht.
...und sowas bekommt eine Zulassung. Dann lieber mit Michelin Pilot Supersport auf Schnee fahren. Das geht mit Sicherheit besser.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2019)

Hast du die überhaupt warm bekommen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube das macht bei denen keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2019)

Klasse geparkt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht seit Montag Mittag bei uns in der Straße.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2019)

Ankuppeln und woanders hinstellen.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich ein Auto mit AHK hätte, würde ich es glatt tun. So ein Ar***loch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Januar 2019)

Da rufst du die Polizei, wegen versperrtem bürgersteg, dann ist der Anhänger zackig in der Verwahrstelle udn kann zu entsprechenden Kosten abgeholt werden. Das ist ja Lebensgefährlich für kleine Kinder mit den Fahrrad.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2019)

Gestern schon erledigt, steht immer noch da...


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2019)

Du wohnst anscheinend nicht in einer Grossstadt.
Da hätten sie den Anhänger schon zerlegt.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Januar 2019)

Nein, ist keine große Stadt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Januar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute nen Auto mit "Racealone"  Reifen gehabt. Die Dinger waren so schrott, die würde ich nicht mal auf meine Schubkarre machen. Selbst diese "Classic Reifen", die es für Oldtimer gibt, haben 10x mehr Grip. Es fährt sich so als ob überall 10cm Eis ist, obwohl es 8°C waren und keine Schneeflocke in Sicht.
> ...und sowas bekommt eine Zulassung. Dann lieber mit Michelin Pilot Supersport auf Schnee fahren. Das geht mit Sicherheit besser.



Deshalb auch der Name "Racealone", weil eben gemeingefährlich 
Es reicht wenn man nur sich selbst mit den Reifen in's Jenseits befördert


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2019)

Heute Morgen war es wieder klasse auf der Autobahn. Rechte Spur komplett frei von Schnee und voll mit Fahrzeugen. Linke Spur ebenfalls frei und aufgetaut, auch das Streusalz konnte man sehen. Nur dazwischen, also da auf der eigentlich gestrichelten Linie lag noch etwas Schnee. Das war aber scheinbar eine zu große Gefahr als dass man darüber wollte. Ich als kurz geguckt, alles frei, gerade Stelle ausgesucht und langsam rüber, dann Feuer. Alle gucken doof, aber keiner kommt mit. So schnell war ich noch nie auf der Strecke zur Arbeit. 

Ich frage mich warum das so oft so abläuft. Ich hab damals von meinem Vater den Tipp bekommen am besten im Winter den Führerschein zu machen, weil ich dann auf diese Sichtverhältnisse und die Glätte vorbereitet sei, anders als wenn ich ihn im Sommer machen würde und der Winter dann plötzlich etwas Können fordert. Das hab ich dann auch so gemacht und es wirklich nie bereut. Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist das ja auch alles gar nicht so anspruchsvoll. Man muss einfach nur etwas aufmerksamer sein als sonst und der Rest ist eigentlich Logik.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2019)

Eigentlich ist das entscheidende Wort.
Nachdem ich mal gefragt wo man besser fahren soll, auf dem Schneematsch oder der freien Spur, glaube ich an alles.


----------



## ich558 (18. Januar 2019)

Viele Leute haben ja schon Panik wenn die ESP Lampe mal kurz aufleuchtet.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Januar 2019)

Die meisten wissen ja nicht mal wo die is  Ich hab glaub auch keine mehr... müsste mal im Handbuch nachsehen..

EDIT: Doch, hab eine, aber noch nie im Betrieb gesehen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Januar 2019)

Ich hab auch das Gefühl bei neueren Autos hat die Anzeige eine Art Entprellung vorgeschaltet. Nur wenn das ESP für mehrere Sekunden ackern muss geht auch die Lampe an.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Januar 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab damals von meinem Vater den Tipp bekommen am besten im Winter den Führerschein zu machen, weil ich dann auf diese Sichtverhältnisse und die Glätte vorbereitet sei, anders als wenn ich ihn im Sommer machen würde und der Winter dann plötzlich etwas Können fordert.


Wahre worte von einem waisen mann... 
Nur leider können nicht alle im winter ihren führerschein machen und manche sind selbst bei besten bedingungen schon überfordert. 


> Man muss einfach nur etwas aufmerksamer sein als sonst und der Rest ist eigentlich Logik.


Die aufmerksamkeit halte ich noch für das geringste... Habt ihr schon mal geschaut wie andere im winter so herum fahren? Die packen sich teils übelst dick ein, als wenn -15 grad wären und keine heizung im auto geht. Und dann klemmt da halt so ein michelin-männchen irgendwo zwischen lenkrad und sitz und kann sich kaum bzw. nicht vernünftig bewegen. Dazu bekommen viele wohl schlicht und einfach panik sobal mehr als 3 schneeflocken fallen. Klar das die dann nur noch durch die gegend schleichen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Gefühl bei neueren Autos hat die Anzeige eine Art Entprellung vorgeschaltet. Nur wenn das ESP für mehrere Sekunden ackern muss geht auch die Lampe an.


Also bei meinem 3 jahre alten auto kommt die sofort. Von daher halte ich das nur für ein wahrnehmungs-problem, denn man hat als fahrer, wenn die kiste einmal rutscht, etwas anderes zu tun als die funktionsweise der esp-lampe zu kontrollieren. (also ich muß mich dazu zwingen auf die lampe zu achten)


----------



## ludscha (19. Januar 2019)

Bei mir geht die Lampe ständig an, wenn ich im dritten Gang durchlade mit den Winterreifen und zum Überholen ansetze.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Januar 2019)

Traktionskrüppel


----------



## Cleriker (19. Januar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wahre worte von einem waisen mann...
> Nur leider können nicht alle im winter ihren führerschein machen und manche sind selbst bei besten bedingungen schon überfordert.
> 
> Die aufmerksamkeit halte ich noch für das geringste... Habt ihr schon mal geschaut wie andere im winter so herum fahren? Die packen sich teils übelst dick ein, als wenn -15 grad wären und keine heizung im auto geht. Und dann klemmt da halt so ein michelin-männchen irgendwo zwischen lenkrad und sitz und kann sich kaum bzw. nicht vernünftig bewegen.



Jupp, ist mir durchaus aufgefallen. Mein Fahrlehrer damals hat immer gesagt: "Den Kofferraum und die Haken im Innenraum darf man ruhig benutzen. Wenn du dich zu dick anziehst, hast du nicht nur ein Bewegungs-, sondern auch ein Wahrnehmungsproblem." Tja und bis heute ziehe ich vorm ins Auto steigen immer! meine Jacke aus. Mein bester Kumpel hat sich damals eine Fahrschule ausgesucht die einen Porsche hatte und im Ruf stand dass man dort immer bestehen würde. Das ist einer von den Typen die mit zei Pullovern und ner Daunenjacke da eingekeilt sitzen, unfähig sich zu drehen, oder die Arme frei zu bewegen, mit Tempomat 110 auf der Mittelspur bleibt, ganz gleich ob viel oder wenig Verkehr. Wir fahren eigentlich immer getrennt, weil wir sonst jedes Mal aneinander geraten.


----------



## Mosed (19. Januar 2019)

Die Empfehlung die Jacke auszuziehen ist ja nett - hilft nur nicht, wenn man dann vor Kälte zitternd im Auto sitzt . 
Bei 0° Innenraumtemperatur ist es mir jedenfalls viel zu kalt ohne Jacke. Allerdings behindert mich die Jacke alleine auch nicht in meiner Bewegungsfreiheit. Und man sollte den Beckengurt unter der Jacke lang legen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Januar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Gefühl bei neueren Autos hat die Anzeige eine Art Entprellung vorgeschaltet. Nur wenn das ESP für mehrere Sekunden ackern muss geht auch die Lampe an.



Ist richtig.  Bei den modernen Fahrzeugen (zumindest deutscher Hersteller) liegt die ESP Regelschwelle je nach Fahrsituationen und Eingriff deutlich vor dem Aktivieren der Leuchte.

Edit:

Hab ich die letzten Tage gesehen, fand ich sehr gut zusammengefasst:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wP5yeNubpxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2019)

Mosed schrieb:


> Die Empfehlung die Jacke auszuziehen ist ja nett - hilft nur nicht, wenn man dann vor Kälte zitternd im Auto sitzt .


Da gibt es so tolle sachen wie stand- bzw. sitzheizung. Die helfen effektiv gegen kälte und die standheizung hast du auch spätestens nach der 2. zerkratzen frontscheibe wieder herein. 
Mal davon ab, auf kurzstrecke (bis 10km) kannst du dich ja gerne dick einpacken. Auf meiner mittelstrecke auf arbeit (33km einfach) will ich das aber schon nicht mehr haben und auf langen strecken hab ich garkeine jacke mehr an.


----------



## ludscha (20. Januar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Traktionskrüppel



Zuviel Dampf auf der Vorderachse  dafür gibt`s mit den Sommerreifen keine Probleme.


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2019)

Durfte gestern einen Q7 V12 TDI fahren. Richtig geiles Gerät  Schade, dass ich mir den nicht als Zweitwagen leisten kann. Würde damit gerne durch Stuttgart fahren.


----------



## Zeiss (21. Januar 2019)

Warum Stuttgart?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Januar 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum Stuttgart?


Was für die Umwelt tun.


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2019)

genau


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2019)

Hab mir im SWR gerade eine doku zu tesla und elektro-automobilität angeschaut. Finde das recht interessant... Aber bei tesla muß man wohl nicht unbedingt arbeiten. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9oC3DxCZ04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2019)

Ich würde generell nicht unbedingt freiwillig für ein US Unternehmen arbeiten  Diese Hire & Fire Kultur ist halt etwas das wir hier nicht kennen.  Bei VAG, BMW und Mercedes nennt sich das System eher 400€ Jobber oder Leiharbeiter.... Ob das am Ende besser ist ist halt dann die andere Frage.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2019)

Nur das das bei Tesla mit "Hire & Fire" wohl nicht mehr viel zu tun hat. Da fliegt man wohl nur, wenn man eine gewerkschaft fordert. Der rest geht anscheinend eher freiwillig, sei es das betreffende die nase voll haben, nach ein paar jahren auf den gelenken kaputt sind (keine rotation in der produktion?), etwas besser bezahltes oder einen job mit weniger streß gefunden haben.
Die 400€-jobber bei deutschen herstellern können höchstens studenten sein, denn jeder der etwas kann wird sich damit nicht zufrieden geben und findet mittlerweile auch spielend wo anders etwas. Selbst als putzkraft würde ich mir das nicht mehr geben... (vorher lerne ich um oder gehe als ungelernter und hab so mehr raus)
Und das ewige klischee leiharbeiter... Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch aus sieht, aber hier gibt es wohl auch leute, die nix anderes mehr machen wollen. Schließlich wird gut bezahlt (die haben auch tarif+ ggf. fahr-geld) und wenn man etwas kann, dann ist es auch durchaus drin sich immer mal wo anders hin schicken zu lassen. (wegen der abwechslung)


----------



## P2063 (24. Januar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich würde generell nicht unbedingt freiwillig für ein US Unternehmen arbeiten  Diese Hire & Fire Kultur ist halt etwas das wir hier nicht kennen.



Viel mehr würden mich die knapp bemessenen Urlaubstage und fehlenden Sozialleistungen stören. Die meisten haben dort grade mal 10-12 Tage und dann wird auch noch erwartet die für Krankheitstage zu benutzen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Januar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die 400€-jobber bei deutschen herstellern können höchstens studenten sein, denn jeder der etwas kann wird sich damit nicht zufrieden geben und findet mittlerweile auch spielend wo anders etwas.



Die Studenten die in der direkten Fertigung bei VW, BMW und Mercedes für z.B. einen Monat eingesetzt werden, verdienen ein Vielfaches von 400€.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Januar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und das ewige klischee leiharbeiter... Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch aus sieht, aber hier gibt es wohl auch leute, die nix anderes mehr machen wollen. Schließlich wird gut bezahlt (die haben auch tarif+ ggf. fahr-geld) und wenn man etwas kann, dann ist es auch durchaus drin sich immer mal wo anders hin schicken zu lassen. (wegen der abwechslung)


Also die Leute von Bertrandt, Ferchau und Co. die ich bis jetzt so getroffen habe, hatte zu 95% das Ziel im aktuellen Leihunternehmen übernommen zu werden. In der Regel werden sie aber lieber nach der Maximalzeit zurück geschickt damit sie keinen Anspruch auf Übernahme haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2019)

Also mein bruder ist in leiharbeit und hat es so schlecht nicht. Er verdient nach seinen 2-3 jahren als "handlanger" (muß für schweißarbeiten die teile in richtiger reihenfolge zusammen stellen und denen vor die füße karren) bald soviel wie ich mit über 20 jähriger zugehörigkeit als handwerker (nebengewerk) und macht sich dabei auch nicht so kaputt. Übernehmen wollen sie ihn zwar nicht, aber das scheint auch niemenden zu stören und wenn ich von mir aus gehe, mir wäre das auch egal. Es kann aber durchaus sein das bei größeren unternehmen andere mechanismen  greifen als bei einem kleineren/mittleren mittelständler. Leiharbeit ist jedenfalls garnicht so schlecht, wie sie immer hin gestellt wird. (und immer noch besser als kürzere kündigungsfristen)
Aber naja, mir wäre ständig die selbe arbeit nix. Ich brauche etwas abwechslung, auch wenn man dadurch fast jeden tag eine neue wundertüte bekommt.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Januar 2019)

Mir erschließt sich nicht, was daran nicht so schlecht sein soll, wenn die gleiche Arbeit unterschiedlich bezahlt wird, nur weil einer der beiden Leiharbeiter ist. Pauschalisieren sollte man nie etwas, Leiharbeit ist eben eine Form der Beschäftigung von Arbeitnehmern und auch vollkommen legitim. Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet auch schon Ewigkeiten als Leiharbeiter von Baustelle zur Baustelle, ist Elektroingenieur, hat aber keine Lust auf Verantwortung. Er verdient soviel, das er 2 mal im Jahr nach DomRep fliegen kann, das reicht ihm. Ist ja alles in Ordnung. Aber man kann nicht verneinen, dass die Gefahr von Missbräuchen in der Leiharbeit eindeutig höher ist, als z.B. bei Festangestellten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Januar 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber man kann nicht verneinen, dass die Gefahr von Missbräuchen in der Leiharbeit eindeutig höher ist, als z.B. bei Festangestellten.


Tja, das erkläre mal diversen osteuropäischen lkw-fahrern die hier quer durch deutschland schippern, im best-fall irgendetwas um die 3€/h bekommen aber mindestens den mindestlohn bekommen müßten. Oder diversen putzkräften in krankenhäusern (kenne da einen fall persöhnlich), die zwar offiziell den mindestlohn bekommen aber auf 400€ basis eingestellt sind und deren arbeits-pensum natürlich nicht in der vorgegebenen zeit zu schaffen ist.
Sorry, aber zum besch... braucht man keine leiharbeit. Ich sehe es sogar eher so, das leiharbeit mittlerweile so reglementiert ist, das sich festanstellungen besser eignen um geld zu sparen. Leiharbeit bringt da nur etwas, wenn man die jobs dauerhauft in der "schwebe" halten oder dafür kurze kündigungsfristen haben will.


----------



## Riverna (24. Januar 2019)

Nach einen knappen Monat ist meine neue Halle/Werkstatt nun eingerichtet, Halle trifft es mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz. Muss mich wohl mit dem Gedanken anfreunden das es eher eine private Werkstatt wird als eine Halle. Die alte Halle ist mittlerweile auch leer geräumt... so leer ist es schon eine ziemliche Bruchbude. Die neue Werkstatt mit Heizung, Toilette und fließend warmen Wasser (in der alten hatten wir gar kein Wasser), hat da schon einige Vorteile. Hinter dem Mazda neben dem Metallregalen habe ich mir eine kleine Couch und Tisch hin gestellt, hinter dem Subi steht ein Kühlschrank. Eigentlich alles da was man braucht.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Januar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tja, das erkläre mal diversen osteuropäischen lkw-fahrern die hier quer durch deutschland schippern, im best-fall irgendetwas um die 3€/h bekommen aber mindestens den mindestlohn bekommen müßten. Oder diversen putzkräften in krankenhäusern (kenne da einen fall persöhnlich), die zwar offiziell den mindestlohn bekommen aber auf 400€ basis eingestellt sind und deren arbeits-pensum natürlich nicht in der vorgegebenen zeit zu schaffen ist.
> Sorry, aber zum besch... braucht man keine leiharbeit. Ich sehe es sogar eher so, das leiharbeit mittlerweile so reglementiert ist, das sich festanstellungen besser eignen um geld zu sparen. Leiharbeit bringt da nur etwas, wenn man die jobs dauerhauft in der "schwebe" halten oder dafür kurze kündigungsfristen haben will.



Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2019)

"Tempolimit aus Umweltgründen" ist also vom Tisch, endlich mal was Positives in diesem Umwelt-Brainfuck.


----------



## DARPA (28. Januar 2019)

Dann kann ich doch weiter Parts einkaufen 


Zum Glück ist die Automobil Lobby in Deutschland groß genug 

Aber unabhängig davon, der Effekt wäre eh vernachlässigbar, da die meisten doch heute schon freiwillig Richtgeschwindigkeit fahren. 
Wenn überhaupt mal freie Fahrt möglich wäre. Bereits bestehende Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen, Baustellen, hohes Verkehrsaufkommen usw. So oft kommt man gar nicht zum schnell fahren.

Mal gucken, welches Thema als nächstes kommt. Die Scharade "NOx Belastung" gerät ja auch langsam ins bröckeln.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Januar 2019)

Als nächstes kommt der Klima-€ für jeden Liter Sprit  Dann hast das Tempolimit automatisch


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2019)

Naja, bei 0,65€ sind wir ja schon.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Januar 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> "Tempolimit aus Umweltgründen" ist also vom Tisch, endlich mal was Positives in diesem Umwelt-Brainfuck.


Das wurde auch höchste Zeit.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Januar 2019)

Und weil es Steuern sind, ergo nicht zweckgebunden, versickert alles in diesem riesigen Hauslhalt und wird fuer Bloedsinn ausgegeben.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist die Automobil Lobby in Deutschland groß genug



Ich glaube die Autolobby schiebt langsam echt Hass auf unsere Regierung... Wenn ich mir überlege, was allein Mercedes mit ihren LKWs an Geld pro Tag verlieren, da ist alles zu spät...



DARPA schrieb:


> Aber unabhängig davon, der Effekt wäre eh vernachlässigbar, da die meisten doch heute schon freiwillig Richtgeschwindigkeit fahren.
> Wenn überhaupt mal freie Fahrt möglich wäre. Bereits bestehende Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen, Baustellen, hohes Verkehrsaufkommen usw. So oft kommt man gar nicht zum schnell fahren.



Der Effekt wäre nicht bemerkbar....  da gibt es ganz andere Kaliber, wie RWE mit ihren Scheiss-Kohlekraftwerken.  Aber das ist ja okay, da wird eher Hambacher Forst gefällt um noch mehr Kohle zu fördern. Jöööö, das ist Umweltschutz in seiner reinsten Form, Bravo! Oder noch besser, Tesla baut zwei neue Fabriken in China, geiler Sch**ss...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Januar 2019)

Ein Tempolimit aus Umweltgründen ist natürlich blödsinn, aber die Diskussion wird trotzdem wiedee kommen, leider.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2019)

Ein Furz-Verbot für Kühe wär deutlich sinnvoller. So teuer sind Korken ja auch nicht, die Bauern bekommen ja eh schon genug Subventionen.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Januar 2019)

Diese Subventionen für die Bauern ist eh der größte Scheiß überhaupt... Eine gigantische Überproduktion an Milch, entsprechend sind auch die Preise im Keller und dann wird dieser ganze Schwachsinn auch noch subventioniert, uhuh, geile Sache.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ein Tempolimit aus Umweltgründen ist natürlich blödsinn, aber die Diskussion wird trotzdem wiedee kommen, leider.



Gestern bei Spiegel gelesen "Zahl der Verkehrstoten in Frankreich erreicht historischen Tiefstand". Okay, klingt erstmal interessant. Im Artikel steht dann, sie haben einen Tempolimit auf den Landstraßen eingeführt, wow. Gibt es in D schon immer, 100 oder 80, je nach dem. Es hält sich nur kein Schwanz dran. Warum? Weil die Rechtsprechung in der Bananenrepublik ein Witz ist. Zum Einen keinerlei (oder sehr wenige) Kontrollen und wenn, dann sind die Strafen ein Scherz. Wenn ich bei uns außerorts 60km/h zu schnell fahre, bekomme ich 240€, zwei Punkte und ein Monat zu Fuß. In der Schweiz darf ich einpaar Tausender abdrücken (einkommensabhängig!), Entzug des Autos und Knast zwischen einem und vier Jahren. Das wäre doch mal was oder?


----------



## aloha84 (29. Januar 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Diese Subventionen für die Bauern ist eh der größte Scheiß überhaupt... Eine gigantische Überproduktion an Milch, entsprechend sind auch die Preise im Keller und dann wird dieser ganze Schwachsinn auch noch subventioniert, uhuh, geile Sache.
> 
> 
> 
> Gestern bei Spiegel gelesen "Zahl der Verkehrstoten in Frankreich erreicht historischen Tiefstand". Okay, klingt erstmal interessant. Im Artikel steht dann, sie haben einen Tempolimit auf den Landstraßen eingeführt, wow. Gibt es in D schon immer, 100 oder 80, je nach dem. Es hält sich nur kein Schwanz dran. Warum? Weil die Rechtsprechung in der Bananenrepublik ein Witz ist. Zum Einen keinerlei (oder sehr wenige) Kontrollen und wenn, dann sind die Strafen ein Scherz. Wenn ich bei uns außerorts 60km/h zu schnell fahre, bekomme ich 240€, zwei Punkte und ein Monat zu Fuß. In der Schweiz darf ich einpaar Tausender abdrücken (einkommensabhängig!), Entzug des Autos und Knast zwischen einem und vier Jahren. *Das wäre doch mal was oder?*



Kommt immer ein bisschen darauf an.
Mal angenommen du fährst 110 bei erlaubten 100 --> und übersiehst ein 70 Schild = 40 zu viel.
Das ist in DE schon ärgerlich.......aber in der Schweiz schon "beinhart".
Wo ich eher ansetzen würde, wäre Wiederholungstäter härter zu bestrafen.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Januar 2019)

Wie kann man ein Schild übersehen?
Wenn das Schild von Ästen oder was verdeckt ist, kann man ja Widerspruch einlegen und dagegen klagen.

Ich sage ja nicht, dass wir es so wie in der Schweiz machen sollen, aber einkommensabhängige Strafen wären gut. Schließlich zahlen wir ziemlich alles einkommensabhängig, angefangen von Einkommenssteuer, KV bis Kitaplatz...


----------



## trigger831 (29. Januar 2019)

Einkommensabhängige Strafen sowie  Wiederholungstäter härter zu bestrafen halte ich auch für sinnvoll. In Deutschland sind meiner Meinung nach fast alle Gesetze zu lasch ausgelegt. Zum Thema "Schild übersehen": habe ich bisher in 17 Jahren des Autofahrens bestimmt auch schon mal übersehen. Kann mich zwar nicht daran erinnern,möglich ist es aber. Seit mehreren Jahren haben meine Autos aber immer eine Verkehrszeichenerkennung an Bord und diese funktioniert wirklich zuverlässig. Selbst wenn das Schild z.B. von Schnee bedeckt ist,erkennt das Navi die Stelle jedoch und es wird mir trotzdem angezeigt.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2019)

Ich hab so ein paar Fotos vom Ausrollen in Landstraßenabschnitten die 20m 50km/h auf einer 70km/h Strecke hatten oder Autobahn geht auf 80km/h nach 120km/h.
Da nach Französischen oder Schweizer Vorschriften zu zahlen hätte mich schon geärgert.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (29. Januar 2019)

Mhmm, ich darf im März einen Monat laufen weil ich mit ~110 auf der Strecke nach Hause auf der Bundesstraße gelasert wurde, weil von heute auf morgen für baldige Umbauarbeiten (war Anfang Dezember, da ist bis heute nichts von zu sehen) ein Schild mit 70 angebracht worden ist. Auf der Strecke die ich seit zwei Jahren jeden Tag fahre, minimum 4 mal, natürlich achte ich da nicht mehr zu 100% drauf. Und wenn ich dafür wegen 40 zu viel gleich tausende bezahlen sollte würde ich mich ja erst recht ungerecht behandelt fühlen. 
Im Übrigen gelasert beim Überholvorgang von einem LKW auf einer befestigten vierspurigen Straße mit baulicher Trennung der beiden Fahrrichtungen im Smart Cabrio meiner Freundin 


Ich finde man sollte Strafen situationsangepasster & vor allem viel individueller vergeben. Jemand der innerorts 40 zu schnell unterwegs ist sollte zu 100% anders behandelt werden wenn er das tagsüber zu schulbeginn-Zeit macht als wie wenn er das gleiche in der Nacht um 3 Uhr macht.
Allgemeine Geldstrafen finde ich außerdem unpassend, da Geld viel zu sehr von den Familienumständen & dem Einkommen abhängt ... Wobei ich wirklich auch nicht mehr zahlen will


----------



## Zeiss (29. Januar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Mhmm, ich darf im März einen Monat laufen weil ich mit ~110 auf der Strecke nach Hause auf der Bundesstraße gelasert wurde, weil von heute auf morgen für baldige Umbauarbeiten (war Anfang Dezember, da ist bis heute nichts von zu sehen) ein Schild mit 70 angebracht worden ist. Auf der Strecke die ich seit zwei Jahren jeden Tag fahre, minimum 4 mal, natürlich achte ich da nicht mehr zu 100% drauf. Und wenn ich dafür wegen 40 zu viel gleich tausende bezahlen sollte würde ich mich ja erst recht ungerecht behandelt fühlen.
> Im Übrigen gelasert beim Überholvorgang von einem LKW auf einer befestigten vierspurigen Straße mit baulicher Trennung der beiden Fahrrichtungen im Smart Cabrio meiner Freundin



Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will jetzt keinen Moralapostel spielen oder sowas, aber, selber schuld. 

1. Auch wenn man die Strecke zu 20000% kennt, sollte man etwas auf Umgebung achten.
2. Auch während des Überholvorgangs darf die max. zulässige Geschwindigkeit nicht übertreten werden.

Zieh Dir die Lehre draus und achte beim nächsten Mal besser auf die Umgebung 

@Olstyle: Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gilt ab dem Schild. Du könntest Dein Auto so ausrollen lassen, dass Du auf der Höhe des Schildes die richtige Geschwindigkeit hättest  Schau mal hier, genau so ein Fall.


----------



## Captn (29. Januar 2019)

Ich finde die Strafen auch viel zu lasch, aber ich finde auch, dass wenn Messungen durchgeführt werden, diese an den "falschen" Stellen gemacht werden. Vor meiner Arbeitsstätte (reinstes Industriegebiet) steht immer der selbe Blitzercaddy. Nur hat es hier noch nie einen Unfall gegeben. Ein zwei Kilometer die Sraße hoch ist dann übrigens Tempo 30 wegen eines Schulweges. Da bin ich aber auch wohl einer der wenigen, die sich dran halten. Trotzdem steht dort seit den 2 1/2 Jahren, die ich dort mit dem Auto lang fahre keine Sau.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2019)

Grade eben wieder so einen geilen Chinareifen gefahren.  "Goodride" stand drauf, trifft das Fahrverhalten aber nicht wirklich. Ich würde es eher beschreiben wie ein Drag-Slick mit dem Gripniveau eines 35 Jahre alten Conti Winterreifens. 

Wobei es für solche Reifen auch eine Menge Einsatzgebiete gibt... z.B. für Burnout-Contests, Reifenstapel oder für die Kinder im Kindergarten, um darin Sandburgen zu bauen!


----------



## aloha84 (29. Januar 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will jetzt keinen Moralapostel spielen oder sowas, aber, selber schuld.
> 
> 1. Auch wenn man die Strecke zu 20000% kennt, sollte man etwas auf Umgebung achten.
> *2. Auch während des Überholvorgangs darf die max. zulässige Geschwindigkeit nicht übertreten werden.*
> ...



Das ist richtig, mache ich aber nie.
 Vor allem auf der Landstraße wird so überholt, dass der Vorgang schnellstmöglich abgeschlossen ist.
Dass ich im Zweifelsfall dafür bleche ist mir bewusst, aber egal.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Januar 2019)

Wechsle einfach mal das Land  Dann überlegst es dir 2x  Da liebe ich meinen Autopilot inzwischen.. da kannich am Hebelziehen was ich will, der macht nur das wo er darf und nicht 1 km/h mehr. Das spart Geld


----------



## Klutten (29. Januar 2019)

Wenn Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen hierzulande empfindliche Strafen nach sich ziehen würden, dann würde jeder sein Fahrverhalten ganz automatisch anpassen. Da würde man sich Überholvorgänge eben überlegen oder in andere geschwindigkeitszonen nicht mehr reinrollen, sondern aktiv bremsen. Natürlich wäre bei einer Mehrheit hier im Land zunächst die Aufregung groß, aber ich denke, dass sich das schnell legen würde. Es sind ja keine wirklichen Einschnitte und wenn der ganze Verkehr dadurch entspannter würde, hätte jeder etwas davon. 

Gegen ein generelles Tempolimit von 130 km/h bin ich aber trotzdem. Es wäre für alle bereits ein Zugewinn, wenn es eine bessere Überwachung und deutlich höhere Strafen geben würde. Geld tut dann doch am meisten weh. Im europäischen Vergleich sind unsere Strafen ein Witz und werden daher überall mit Füßen getreten.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Januar 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen hierzulande empfindliche Strafen nach sich ziehen würden, dann *würde jeder sein Fahrverhalten ganz automatisch anpassen.* Da würde man sich Überholvorgänge eben überlegen oder in andere geschwindigkeitszonen nicht mehr reinrollen, sondern aktiv bremsen. *Natürlich wäre bei einer Mehrheit hier im Land zunächst die Aufregung groß, aber ich denke, dass sich das schnell legen würde.* Es sind ja keine wirklichen Einschnitte und wenn der ganze Verkehr dadurch entspannter würde, hätte jeder etwas davon.



Sehe ich ganz genau so. Mit einkommensabhängigen Strafen könnte man schon sooooo vieles erreichen. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Gegen ein generelles Tempolimit von 130 km/h bin ich aber trotzdem. Es wäre für alle bereits ein Zugewinn, wenn es eine bessere Überwachung und deutlich höhere Strafen geben würde. Geld tut dann doch am meisten weh. *Im europäischen Vergleich sind unsere Strafen ein Witz und werden daher überall mit Füßen getreten.*



Generelles Tempolimit wegen vermeintlichen Sicherheit ist Bullshit, glaube, da sind wir uns alle einig.

Aber, die Strafen sind wirklich ein Witz. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass bei irgendwelchen illegalen Autorennen in der Stadt unbeteiligte Menschen drauf gehen und dann als Urteil so eine gequirlte Sch**sse wie Bewährungsstrafe rauskommt, muss ich mich echt fragen, ob der Richter noch ganz dicht ist in der Birne. Es ist wirklich traurig. Und dann, einpaar Monate später, macht der Typ dasselbe nochmal und außer "du pöser pöser Bube" kommt nichts.....


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Januar 2019)

Wobei die Strafen hier bei uns auch sehr lasch sind.  Zumindest wenn man wohlhabend ist und sich nen brauchbaren Anwalt leisten kann....

Verursacher erhaelt bedingte Geldstrafe nach toedlichem Unfall auf der A4 - Region Limmattal - Limmattal - az Limmattaler Zeitung

So Urteile sind einfach nur daneben... ein Menschenleben ist also 2.750€ wert   Tempolimit überschritten und dann noch quasi ungebremst in wen anderen rein gefahren...  Auf ner freien AB wären aber wohl mehr Tote gewesen. Der hatte saumässiges Schwein dass er keinen Motor und kein Getriebe hatte das ins Fahrzeuginnere rein kommt.


----------



## spl1ce (30. Januar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wobei die Strafen hier bei uns auch sehr lasch sind.  Zumindest wenn man wohlhabend ist und sich nen brauchbaren Anwalt leisten kann....
> 
> Verursacher erhaelt bedingte Geldstrafe nach toedlichem Unfall auf der A4 - Region Limmattal - Limmattal - az Limmattaler Zeitung
> 
> So Urteile sind einfach nur daneben... ein Menschenleben ist also 2.750€ wert   Tempolimit überschritten und dann noch quasi ungebremst in wen anderen rein gefahren...  Auf ner freien AB wären aber wohl mehr Tote gewesen. Der hatte saumässiges Schwein dass er keinen Motor und kein Getriebe hatte das ins Fahrzeuginnere rein kommt.



Hat ein Tesla kein Auffahrwarnsystem oder sowas in der Art ? Es ist schon iwie schwer nach zu vollziehen mit einem Auto, dass auch Unfallfrei von selbst fahren kann einen deratigen GAU zu verursachen. 
Aber ich möchte mir als Fahrer über sowas ungern ein Urteil erlauben weil man auch selbst ganz schnell und ungewollt in so einer Situation landen kann. 

War der Unfallverursacher mit seinem Handy beschäftigt ist das Urteil ein Witz. Waren die Bremslichter vom Vordermann defekt und die Sonne hat geblendet sieht die Situation anders aus( nur als Bsp.). Allerdings hast du mit deiner Aussage schon recht, dass die Wohlhabenden meist besser davon kommen wenns drauf ankommt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Olstyle: Die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gilt ab dem Schild. Du könntest Dein Auto so ausrollen lassen, dass Du auf der Höhe des Schildes die richtige Geschwindigkeit hättest  Schau mal hier, genau so ein Fall.


Das ist mir durchaus bekannt. Deswegen sind die Bilder auch "immer"(passiert so alle zwei Jahre Mal) mit 3-5km/h und nicht 20km/h Überschuss nach Abzügen.


----------



## Zoon (30. Januar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gelasert beim Überholvorgang von einem LKW auf einer befestigten vierspurigen Straße mit baulicher Trennung der beiden Fahrrichtungen im Smart Cabrio meiner Freundin



am besten den LKW Faher ausfindig machen mit Glück hat der das Überholmanöver auf der Dashcam. wenn das 70er Schild nur rechts angebracht war und deswegen während des Überholmanövers durch den LKW verdeckt war dann hast ne minimale Chance auf Widerspruch.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Januar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Hat ein Tesla kein Auffahrwarnsystem oder sowas in der Art ? Es ist schon iwie schwer nach zu vollziehen mit einem Auto, dass auch Unfallfrei von selbst fahren kann einen deratigen GAU zu verursachen.
> Aber ich möchte mir als Fahrer über sowas ungern ein Urteil erlauben weil man auch selbst ganz schnell und ungewollt in so einer Situation landen kann.



Er hat nen Notbremsassistenten der recht penetrant angibt wenn es zu Kollision kommt und man nichts macht. Er verzögert dann um etwa 40km/h und übergibt dann wieder an den Fahrer in der Hoffnung dass der inzwischen munter ist … meiner Meinung nach aber nicht grad optimal das System. Es heisst auch nicht Notbremsassisten sondern wird als Unfallverminderungsystem bezeichnet. Wobei ein Assistent ja immer nur assistiert, sprich die Verantwortung leigt immer beim Fahrer. Das ist aber generell so finde ich. Aussagen wie "Der Notbremsassistent hat nicht funktioniert"  sind keine Entschuldigung für das eigene Versagen. 

Wo er aber bis zum Stillstand runter bremst ist wenn man entweder den Tempomat oder die Unterpunkte "Spurhalteassistent und Lenkassistent" im Menü Autopilot aktiv hat.  Nur erlaubt er dann kein "sportliches" Fahren mehr da er sich an die Tempolimits hält (120 ist 120 und nicht 130...), den Abstand hält etc, Also alles was beim zügigen Fahren eher stört...  

Da noch ein Auszug aus dem Handbuch:




> Sobald die Fahrgeschwindigkeit um 40 km/h reduziert wurde, werden die Bremsen gelöst. Werden beispielsweise bei einer Fahrgeschwindigkeit von 90 km/h die Bremsen durch eine automatische Notbremsung betätigt, werden sie wieder gelöst, sobald die Geschwindigkeit 50 km/h beträgt.
> Die automatische Notbremsung funktioniert nur bei Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 8 und 140 km/h.
> In den folgenden Situationen betätigt die automatische Notbremsung nicht die Bremsen bzw. stoppt die Betätigung der Bremsen:
> • Sie nehmen einen scharfen Lenkeingriff vor.
> ...





> Wenn Sie nicht sofort auf die vom Model S abgegebene Auffahrwarnung reagieren, wird eine Kollision als unvermeidlich angesehen und die automatische Notbremsung (falls aktiviert) ausgelöst (siehe Automatische Notbremsung auf Seite 96).
> [...]
> Warnung: Die Auffahrwarnung des Model S funktioniert erst ab einer Geschwindigkeit von 7 km/h.
> Warnung: Die Auffahrwarnung liefert keine Warnung, wenn der Fahrer bereits die Bremse betätigt.​



Interessant dass die System nur bis 150 km/h funktionieren und auch darauf ausgerichtet sind. Wobei das keine Tesla-Eigenheit ist sondern inzwischen bei vielen Herstellern so gehandhabt wird. Nur für Deutschland wollen sich immer weniger Hersteller noch die Arbeit machen was eigenes zu kreieren. Wer schneller will hat halt keine Assistenten mehr. 

Interessant wäre es wenn man bei dem Unfall gewusst hätte wie schnell er war bevor er aufgeprallt ist. Er ist laut Auswertungen mit 2 km/h über Limit hinten rein gescheppert. Also hat sich der Fahrer schon mal gesagt "Tempolimit, gilt für mich nicht, ich bin so gut ich hab alles im Griff...."  Ob das ausgewertet wurde oder nicht.. keine Ahnung. Technisch können die ja quasi alles auslesen, was dann von der Staatsanwaltschaft angeordnet wird ist das andere. 

Jedenfalls steigt das Risiko für so Unfälle mit höherem Tempo doch recht an. Wer kann schon behaupten dass er noch anhalten kann wenn er mit 200 angeflogen kommt und 400m vor ihm platzt nem LKW der Reifen. Falls er es überhaupt durch den Tunnelblick erkennt dass da vorn was passiert ist...


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2019)

Wer mit 200 einen Bremsweg von über 400 Meter hat, der ist grade auf Schnee oder dem Meer unterwegs. 

Auf einer trockenen Straße sind es eher 130-160 Meter.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Januar 2019)

Gut dass du grad antwortest  Weisst sicher wie viele von den 400m durch die Reaktionszeit verloren gehen? Sagen wir 2 Sekunden bis man auf die Bremse latscht... Bleiben dann noch wie viele zum rechtzeitig anhalten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2019)

2 Sekunden? Schlafen am Steuer ist verboten!


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Januar 2019)

Dass du nach 0,2sec bereits alles erfasst hast und voll im optimalen Bremspunkt am Pedal stehst mit zu dem Zeitpunkt ideal aufgewärmten Reifen die auch zur Temperatur etc. passen wissen wir ja, aber ich rede von all den anderen die auch rum fahren.  Und die brauchen halt fast 3 x so lang wie du bis sie merken dass da gleich was auf die eigene Spur rüber kommt und man jetzt langsam mal vom rechten Pedal runter gehen sollte...


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2019)

Er ist halt ein Rennfahrer und kann schneller reagieren als jeder andere hier.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Januar 2019)

Jetzt macht euch mal nicht so lustig, die generelle Aussage ist ja richtig. 2 Sek. sind schon sehr lang.


----------



## Riverna (30. Januar 2019)

TBF braucht keine 0.2 Sekunden zum Reagieren. Da er DER einzig wahre Fahrer ist, erkennt er selbstredend Gefahrensituationen schon vor der Entstehung und kann durch gekonnte Überholmanöver und blitzartiger Reaktionszeit die Gefahr bändigen, bevor sie vom Verursacher verursacht wurde.  Ein Hoch auf unseren Busfahrer...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Januar 2019)

Bringt ihm nur nix wenn der Hintermann trotzdem 2sek benötigt, es sei denn er kann auch beim bremsen noch von hinten kommenden Fahrzeugen ausweichen [emoji38]


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> TBF braucht keine 0.2 Sekunden zum Reagieren. Da er DER einzig wahre Fahrer ist...



"But all we know is, he is the Stig"


----------



## Verminaard (31. Januar 2019)

Ist jetzt aber bisschen beleidigend.
TBF faehrt nicht so schlecht wie The Stig!

Waer ja fast genauso als wuerdest du behaupten Captain Slow ist The Stig.


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2019)

Ich kenne die Faustregel von 1 Sekunde Reaktionszeit. Der eine kann es schneller, manch anderer braucht länger.


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2019)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber bisschen beleidigend.
> TBF faehrt nicht so schlecht wie The Stig!



Nicht das hier bald ein User weniger ist - im Top Gear Plot ist jeder (Promi)Fahrer der schneller als Stig war auf mysteriöse Art und Weise verschollen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2019)

@zoon, das hast du falsch gesehen, jeder Promi der schneller ist als The Stig, wird The Stig


----------



## Desrupt0r (1. Februar 2019)

Ich bin ja selten hier im Thread, allerdings ist es jedes mal aufs neue interessant eure Diskussionen mit TBF zu beobachten!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Februar 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt macht euch mal nicht so lustig, die generelle Aussage ist ja richtig. 2 Sek. sind schon sehr lang.


Sehe ich genau so. So lang ist manche gelb-phase an einer ampel nicht...


Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bringt ihm nur nix wenn der Hintermann trotzdem 2sek benötigt, es sei denn er kann auch beim bremsen noch von hinten kommenden Fahrzeugen ausweichen [emoji38]


Dann ist aber auch der hinter dir der blöde! Der rauscht ja schließlich seinem vordermann ins heck, den es in diesem moment auch nicht jucken kann! Letztlich kann man ja nicht allem ausweichen und am ende des tages ist nur die haftungs-frage entscheidend. 


Mosed schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Faustregel von 1 Sekunde Reaktionszeit. Der eine kann es schneller, manch anderer braucht länger.


Die faustregel hab ich auch so in erinnerung, aber sehr viel länger braucht man im normalfall nun auch bei schlechter reaktionszeit nicht.
Ich sehe jedenfalls, die hier genannten 2 sek, als viel zu lang an. Die fallen doch schon eher unter fahren unter alkohol-, drogen- bzw. medikamenten-einfluss und das soll man ja alles nicht machen.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Februar 2019)

So, nach 1 1/2 Tagen grad den Jaguar I-Pace zurück gegeben. Sehr schickes Wägelchen muss ich sagen


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2019)

War das nicht das uneffizienteste E-Auto auf dem Markt?


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Februar 2019)

Keine Ahnung. Auf so Pressezeugs geb ich generell nichts, wenn es aus der deutschen Presse ist schon gleich gar nicht. Die versuchen alles was nicht Diesel oder Benzin ist runter zu machen wos nur geht 
Ich kann von ineffizient jetzt nicht grad reden. Bin rund 350km gefahren und hab dabei nen Schnitt von 23,1kWh/100km. Dafür dass wir hier aktuell nachts -7 Grad haben, es Schnee hat oder regnet geht der Verbrauch eigentlich. Sind ja immerhin 400PS Leistung, gute 2t Gewicht die man rum schleppt. Wobei ich auch nicht in Deutschland unterwegs bin und daher Tempo jenseits der 120 nicht gefahren werden. Ergo kein Problem damit  
Ausstattung is mehr als reichlich vorhanden, Platz für mich auch. Warum man den Jaguar aber mit Teslas Model X vergleicht erschliesst sich mir gar nicht. Das X ist ein Schiff dagegen. Selbst ein Q7 hat da weniger Platz als der. Der Jaguar is eher wie nen Tiguan oder so von der Grösse her. Ergonomie und so weiter passen mir auch. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die kleinen Displays mit nur 8" oder 9". Wenn man da von nem Model S umsteigt hat man das Gefühl die haben nen Gameboy eingebaut Aber sonst halt noch sehr an das klassische Auto angelehnt. Da gibt's keine grossen Überraschungen. Und da sie jetzt innerhalb von 3 - 4 Monaten liefern können wird sich da wohl einiges tun. Hier in Safenwil haben sie schon 30 Stück verkauft, das wird noch mehr. Und Jaguar hat ja etliche hoch motoisierte Fahrezuge im Sortiment, mit den Abgasgrenzwerten müssen sie mit den Stromern auch Gas geben.
Ganz schlimm scheint es da aktuell VW, Mercedes und BMW zu gehen.. sie verkaufen hier in der CH sehr viele der stärksten Modelle wie BMW M, AMG, Audi S und RS(teilweise über 35% Anteil am Gesamtsortiment) und so gut wie keine sparsamen Autos. Damit wird es schweineteuer in Zukunft oder sie steigern massiv die alternativen Antriebe... ab 2020 wird das hier wohl richtig gut rein haun  Und da bei uns Diesel weder gefördert noch subventioniert wird (der Liter Diesel kostet immer mehr als Super Plus) haben sie auch da nix zum Verbrauch reduzieren. Dafür auch weniger Probleme mit Dieselfahrverboten 
Und nach dem I-Pace kommt von Jaguar wohl dieses Jahr auch noch ne Limousine  Da geht also was.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2019)

Wenn du nach dem Test sagen kannst das der Verbrauch verglichen mit Erfahrungen mit dem Model S angemessen ist, ist das ja ein nützliches Feedback. Deswegen auch die Rückfrage.
In unserer Family wird gespannt auf das erste E-Cabrio mit mehr als zwei Sitzen gewartet. Aktuell ist leider noch nicht einmal etwas angekündigt.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Februar 2019)

Nimmt sich Verbrauchsmässig nicht viel bei meinem Fahrprofil und Fahrstil. Das Model X meiner Frau braucht noch nen Ticken mehr, die ist jetzt im Winter mit all den Heizungen etc. auf knapp 27kWh/100km, im Sommer fährt sie aber unter 20   Und ich komm da mit dem S nur auf rund 17 - 18. Jetzt im Winter halt auch auf gut 23. ist halt bequem wenn man alles via App schon vorheizen kann jedes Mal etc... und auf Kurzstrecken wie ich fahre mit unter 11km haut die Batterieheizung am Anfang halt gut rein. Würde ich sagen wir 20 oder 30km fahren in jede Richtung wäre es wohl auch weniger. Wobei das war im Mazda ja nicht anders... im Gesamtschnitt hat der sich 10,5l Super genommen, im Winter auf Kurzstrecke aber warens 17 - 18 Liter die da durch sind. Nach 300km war der Tank leer. Nur hat man es halt da nicht so gut gesehen bzw. gemerkt. Und beim Mazda hat einmal volltanken rund 80€ gekostet, beim Tesla selbst mit teurem Strom von zu Hause nur 15€  In der Firma wärens nur etwa 8€.. darum lade ich in der Firma, Frauchen zu Hause


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2019)

Bei den Eltern wird halt nächsten Monat Photovoltaik installiert. Aber ein Auto zum mitladen wird es vorerst nicht geben weil meine Mutter bei der Idee ihr 3er Cabrio, dem auch der einzige Garagenstellplatz zusteht, durch ein E-Modell mit festem Dach zu ersetzen auf die Barrikaden geht.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Februar 2019)

Och, in ein paar Jahren gibts auch Cabrios  Man muss ja nicht gleich überstürzt wechseln, wenn das alte Modell es noch macht. BMW muss seine Flotte ja eh auch umstellen wenn sie noch die M Serie weiterhin verkaufen wollen, da würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen. Denke mal so ab 2021/22 wird da was kommen. Eventuell dann schon mit was anderem als den jetzigen Batterien, aber Strom rein speichern wirst auch da können


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2019)

Kann mir mal sagen wieso von manchen Autos die DSG Version im vergleich zum Handschalter weniger NM haben bzw eine NM Begrenzung?


----------



## Zeiss (2. Februar 2019)

Weil sonst einem das Getriebe um die Ohren fliegt....


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2019)

Und wieso ist das DSG Getriebe nicht so stark wie das beim Schalter? Kann das nicht das selbe sein?

Hab bei Simon Motorsport wegen Software beim Golf angefragt. Das ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei DSG Getrieben nm begrenzt werden und beim Schalter nicht. Habe das DQ 250. Weiß wer bis wieviel nm das ausgelegt ist?


----------



## spl1ce (2. Februar 2019)

Dachte immer, dass sich manuelle Kupplung und hohe Drehmomente nicht vertragen ^^ Ich stell mir da den älteren Herrn vor, der mit 800PS und Schleifkupplung vom Hof raucht.


----------



## Flybarless (2. Februar 2019)

Ein DSG hat auch Kupplungen, sogar 2...der Unterschied zum Schaltgetriebe ist das der Opa nicht mit Schleifkupplung
vom Hof rollt, sondern dann mit DSG vom Hof hoppelt...


----------



## spl1ce (2. Februar 2019)

Aber das DSG betätigst du auch nicht mit deinem Fuss. Das hat vorgegebene Schaltzeiten, die den Kraftfluss für kurze Zeit unterbrechen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Februar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Eventuell dann schon mit was anderem als den jetzigen Batterien, aber Strom rein speichern wirst auch da können


Nur das batterien nicht der weißheit letzter schluß sind. In deutschland sind z.b. über 40 mio autos zugelassen. Wenn da auch nur 1% (400k) gleizeitig laden will, und ich so an die 100 kw von tesla bzw. an die zukünftigen 300 kw-lader von porsche denke, dann bricht bei gleichzeitigem einsatz in halb europa das stromnetz zusammen. (und die werden alle abends anstecken und morgens einen vollen akku haben wollen) Das funktioniert also nur so lange, wie nur eine handvoll auto`s geladen werden müssen.
Von daher wird man, auf längere sicht, an flüssigkeits oder gas-betriebenen stromerzeugern im auto nicht vorbei kommen. Allerdings wird ja schon an flusszellen gearbeitet und in einer brennstoffzelle kann man, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, nicht bloß wasserstoff "verstromen". Die benötigsten flüssigkeiten bzw. gase kann man ja im großen stil in diversen wüsten herstellen und dann dahin transportieren wo sie benötigt werden.


spl1ce schrieb:


> Dachte immer, dass sich manuelle Kupplung und hohe Drehmomente nicht vertragen ^^


So hab ich das auch in erinnerung. Letztlich muß beim DKG die doppelkupplung mit dem selben platz auskommen wie die einfache vom handschalter.
Ich glaube sogar, das bei den ersten doppelkupplungen das problem am größten war. Das waren wohl noch naß-kupplungen die nicht so viel drehmoment verkraftet haben. Es wurde dann besser, als VW das ganze auf trocken-kupplung umgestellt hat.


> Ich stell mir da den älteren Herrn vor, der mit 800PS und Schleifkupplung vom Hof raucht.


Das problem gibt es nur bei opa`s in verbindung mit einer kleinen bis mittleren motorisierung und handschalter. Die fahren dann eben mit vollgas und schleif-kupplung vom hof. (das hab ich vom werkstatt-meister meiner aktuellen werkstatt auch schon gehört)


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist das DSG Getriebe nicht so stark wie das beim Schalter? Kann das nicht das selbe sein?


Außer das beide mit Zahnrädern funktionieren gibt es da absolut keine Gemeinsamkeiten.


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2019)

spl1ce schrieb:


> Dachte immer, dass sich manuelle Kupplung und hohe Drehmomente nicht vertragen ^^ Ich stell mir da den älteren Herrn vor, der mit 800PS und Schleifkupplung vom Hof raucht.


 Das war auch mein Gedanke 
Aber zb der Polo GTI hat als Schalter 320 nm und als DSG nur 250nm


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Februar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal sagen wieso von manchen Autos die DSG  Version im vergleich zum Handschalter weniger NM haben bzw eine NM  Begrenzung?



Das liegt z.B. an Baugrößenbeschränkungen des Getriebes und am jeweiligen Einsatzbereich.



ich558 schrieb:


> Hab bei Simon Motorsport wegen Software beim Golf angefragt. Das ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei DSG Getrieben nm begrenzt werden und beim Schalter nicht. Habe das DQ 250. Weiß wer bis wieviel nm das ausgelegt ist?



Das DQ250 hält mit Softwareanpassung ~500Nm aus, danach rutschen die Kupplungen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So hab ich das auch in erinnerung. Letztlich muß beim DKG die  doppelkupplung mit dem selben platz auskommen wie die einfache vom  handschalter.
> Ich glaube sogar, das bei den ersten doppelkupplungen das problem am  größten war. Das waren wohl noch naß-kupplungen die nicht so viel  drehmoment verkraftet haben. Es wurde dann besser, als VW das ganze auf  trocken-kupplung umgestellt hat.



Falsch. Nasse Kupplungen werden noch immer verbaut und sind (bis auf den Wirkungsgrad) deutlich besser als trockene DKGs, da weniger Verschleiß und bessere Kühlung.
DKGs mit trockenen Kupplungen sind meistens für nicht mehr als ~250Nm ausgelegt, ein nasses DKG vom aktuellen M3/M5 hält dagegen um 1100Nm aus (natürlich nicht offiziell und mit geänderten Kupplungen nochmal deutlich mehr)


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2019)

Mein Automat hat bis in den dritten Gang auch einen Torque-Limiter. Hab ich das schonmal gespürt? Nicht wirklich. Hab ich darüber nachgedacht den zu entfernen? Natürlich!


----------



## XE85 (3. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn da auch nur 1% (400k) gleizeitig laden will, und ich so an die 100 kw von tesla bzw. an die zukünftigen 300 kw-lader von porsche denke, dann bricht bei gleichzeitigem einsatz in halb europa das stromnetz zusammen. (und die werden alle abends anstecken und morgens einen vollen akku haben wollen) Das funktioniert also nur so lange, wie nur eine handvoll auto`s geladen werden müssen.



Das ist nicht so dramatisch wie es sich vielleicht anhört. Für Österreich wurde errechnet das bei 100% E-Autos der Bedarf an Strom um 18% ansteigt - und das überwiegend Nachts wo ohnehin ein Überschuss besteht da viele Industrieverbraucher wegfallen, Wind und vor allem Wasserkraftwerke aber trotzdem voll laufen.

Dazu laden ja nicht alle gleichzeitig mit 100 oder 300kW da dies an einem Hausanschluss ja gar nicht möglich ist, dort geht nur ein Bruchteil davon.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Februar 2019)

Ich befürchte nur, das die rechnung für österreich rein garnicht auf deutschland übertragbar ist. Da ist bei uns z.b. schon die karawane der arbeiter, die sonttags bzw. montags erstmal zwischen 300 und 500km richtung arbeit und freitags wieder retour fahren. Dazu kommen noch welche die täglich ab min. 60km fahren, nur um auf arbeit und wieder zurück zu kommen. Wie sieht es in der hinsicht eigentlich bei euch aus? Laut dem spiegel von 2017 pandeln bei uns ca. 18 mio arbeitnehmer, was eine ordentliche km-leistung zur folge hat. Und selbst wenn die bei uns vieleicht eure 18% mehr verbrauch zur folge hätten, laut bundesumweltamt hat deutschland in 2016 ca. 516 Terrawatt​ verbraucht. Wo soll die mehrleistung, in zeiten von abgeschalteten atom und braunkohle-kraftwerken (letztere decken noch um die 24%! unseres strombedarfs), her kommen?
Und dann wäre da auch noch das stromnetz, was das so nicht aus hält und der fakt, das zwar jeder strom aber keine starkstrom-trasse vor der haustür haben will. (nicht mal in verbuddelter form)
Von daher sorry, aber österreich mag das schaffen, wenn ihr euch arg streckt und den lkw bzw- bus-verkehr außen vor lasst. (eure 72 terrawatt jahresverbrauch sind jetzt auch nicht ohne, wenn man noch 18% mehr benötigt) Aber hier in D sehe ich das so einfach nicht. Da muß noch etwas anderes her um energie zu transportieren und mit der flußzelle bzw. brennstoffzelle gibt es schon zwei probate technologien. (flüssigkeiten könnte man durch pipelines schicken)


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Februar 2019)

Geht mal weg von dem denken dass man zum "tanken" irgendwo hin fahren muss. Man tankt da wo man grad steht. Und das nicht alle gleichzeitig. Ihr fahrt ja auch nicht alle Sonntags 19 Uhr rüber zur Tanke oder?  
Mit etwas Ausbau, regelbaren Ladeinrichtungen etc. klappt das ganz gut. Man muss ja auch die Reduktion an anderer Stelle bedenken. Weniger Tankstellten mit der Zeit die Strom brauchen, weniger Pumpen die Strom brauchen, weniger Transporte die viel Energie brauchen, weniger Lager etc.. das alles wird auf der anderen Seite auch wieder abgezogen  Und das alles entwickelt sich ja erst. Und da stellt sich halt die grosse Frage für Deutschland. Es bleiben 2 Varianten:

1.) Das ist alles böse, geht sowieso nicht, rasen dürfen wir auch nicht mehr also bloss nichts unterstützen und weiter machen wie bisher, das funktioniert und hat sich bewährt
2.) Packen wirs an, Gucken wir mal was und wo es geht und sehen zu dass wir unseren Teil dazu beitragen was gutes zu entwickeln

Aktuell sehe ich eher Punkt 1. Ist auch okay, Hauptsache es dröhnt auch weiterhin und einzelne können mit 250 in der Nacht wo entlang ballern.  Aber dann nachher bitte nicht jammern wenn man auf einmal nur noch hinterherhechelt, Arbeitsplätze mehr als nötig abgewandert sind, und die ach so tollen Firmen die Jahrelang versucht haben zu quetschen was geht plötzlich nach Staatshilfe schreien... zum Glück sind es eure Arbeitslosen, Steuern und Firmen. Gucken wir mal wie weit ABM in 10 Jahren sind


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2019)

Ich stell mir gerade vor, dass bei unserem Einkaufszentrum nicht nur vier Ladestationen stehen sondern auf allen Parkplätzen.
Sollten so 200-400 Stück sein. 
Am Wochenende sind die alle belegt und wenn jetzt nur die Hälfte lädt, ist es ganz schnell vorbei mit der problemlosen Stromversorgung.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Februar 2019)

Kennt sich einer mit Car-Hifi aus?


----------



## XE85 (4. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich befürchte nur, das die rechnung für österreich rein garnicht auf deutschland übertragbar ist. Da ist bei uns z.b. schon die karawane der arbeiter, die sonttags bzw. montags erstmal zwischen 300 und 500km richtung arbeit und freitags wieder retour fahren. Dazu kommen noch welche die täglich ab min. 60km fahren, nur um auf arbeit und wieder zurück zu kommen. Wie sieht es in der hinsicht eigentlich bei euch aus? Laut dem spiegel von 2017 pandeln bei uns ca. 18 mio arbeitnehmer, was eine ordentliche km-leistung zur folge hat.



Nicht viel anders, auch Österreich ist ein Land der Pendler. Etwa 50% der Arbeitnehmer pendeln zwischen 30 und 60 km täglich. Das sind dann etwa 2,1Mio Pendler. Also im Verhältnis zur Gesammtbevölkerung sogar mehr als bei euch in Deutschland.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2019)

Das Thema Strom ist eh lächerlich wenn man bedenkt, dass Deutschland viel zu viel Strom produziert (2018 waren es 50 Terawattstunden) und für den Stromexport zusätzlich noch Geld zahlen darf.
Negative Strompreise: Deutschland verschenkt Millionen an Frankreich - FOCUS Online

Dazu kommt noch, dass die E-Mobilität Jahre braucht um sich zu entwickeln und die Infrastruktur genug Zeit hat sich anzupassen.

Edit:
Dazu verschlingt die Kraftstoffherstellung auch recht viel Energie (~1,6kW/h pro Liter), der Unterschied wir deshalb also nochmal geringer sein.
https://edison.handelsblatt.com/e-h...hen-autos-mit-verbrennungsmotor/20826274.html


----------



## Zoon (4. Februar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist das DSG Getriebe nicht so stark wie das beim Schalter? Kann das nicht das selbe sein?
> 
> Hab bei Simon Motorsport wegen Software beim Golf angefragt. Das ist mir  aufgefallen, dass bei DSG Getrieben nm begrenzt werden und beim  Schalter nicht. Habe das DQ 250. Weiß wer bis wieviel nm das ausgelegt  ist?



Das DQ250 hält wie der Name schon sagt "nur" 250NM aus, das ist auch  im Polo GTI drin dewegen der auch auf 250NM limitiert, Handschalter hat  320. Das Getriebe selber ist nicht der Knackpunkt sondern die recht  kompakten Doppelkupplungen, wobei es da auch wieder Unterschiede gibt ob  das DSG trockenlaufende oder Ölgekühlte Kupplungen hat.

Dass der Tuner generell drauf hinweist "DSG auf Risiko, bzw softeres Mapping" ist aber schonmal gut!



spl1ce schrieb:


> Dachte  immer, dass sich manuelle Kupplung und hohe Drehmomente nicht vertragen  ^^ Ich stell mir da den älteren Herrn vor, der mit 800PS und  Schleifkupplung vom Hof raucht.



Wenn der Faktor Zeit und  auch Drehzahl sehr hoch ist reichen auf 45 Ps um ne Kupplung regelmäßig  hochgehen zu lassen - siehe "Rentner Kupplungs Polo" @ Autodoktoren. ^^




Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Automat hat bis in den dritten Gang auch einen Torque-Limiter. Hab ich das schonmal gespürt? Nicht wirklich. Hab ich darüber nachgedacht den zu entfernen? Natürlich!



Ferrari treibts da auf die Spitze, fast jeder Gang hat ein eigenes Motormapping, nicht nur ums Material zu schonen sondern auch wegen Performance. Was nützt es wenn in den ersten 4 Gängen volle power anliegt aber dann alles permanent durchdreht. Statt dauernd alles wegzuregeln geht man das Problem an der Wurzel an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Februar 2019)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das DQ250 hält wie der Name schon sagt "nur" 250NM aus, das ist auch  im Polo GTI drin dewegen der auch auf 250NM limitiert, Handschalter hat  320.



Das stimmt so nicht, das DQ250 ist ausgelgt auf 380Nm.
Der GTI müsste das trockene DQ200 drin haben.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Februar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Geht mal weg von dem denken dass man zum "tanken" irgendwo hin fahren muss. Man tankt da wo man grad steht. Und das nicht alle gleichzeitig.


Und du solltest vieleicht daran denken, das es alle wie du machen werden, also daheim oder auf arbeit laden. Dazu sind wir hier noch ein paar hanseln mehr und selbst wenn ich optimistisch bin sehe ich da immer noch 500k fahrzeuge, die auf einmal geladen werden wollen. (vorraus gesetzt, alle fahren rein elektrisch) Diese versorgungsspitze muß das netz erstmal ab können. Zu dieser belastung kämen dann aber noch der lkw-verkehr und busse, die dann auch rein elektrisch fahren. 
Das passende netz für den ganzen krempel kann man jedenfalls nicht mal so einfach aus dem boden stampfen (selbst wenn man ausreichend ernergie erzeugen würde), zumal hier jeder gefragt sein will bevor man ihm eine dickere leitung vor`s haus klatscht.


> Ihr fahrt ja auch nicht alle Sonntags 19 Uhr rüber zur Tanke oder?


Schlangen-bildung bei günstigen preisen ist aber dennoch normal.  Ich tanke ja auch nach der arbeit, weil es da im normalfall recht günstig ist.


> Mit etwas Ausbau, regelbaren Ladeinrichtungen etc. klappt das ganz gut.


"Etwas" mag bei euch ja reichen, aber wir fangen hier erstmal mit neuen haupt-trassen an. Google einfach mal nach "stromtrasse südlink", dann weißt du auch wie kompliziert das schon ist.


> Man muss ja auch die Reduktion an anderer Stelle bedenken. Weniger Tankstellten mit der Zeit die Strom brauchen, weniger Pumpen die Strom brauchen, weniger Transporte die viel Energie brauchen, weniger Lager etc.. das alles wird auf der anderen Seite auch wieder abgezogen  Und das alles entwickelt sich ja erst.


Wegen der durchmischung der baujahre und der "individualität" der autofahrer hierzulande wird sich das nicht gleich reduzieren. Ihr mögt ja alle steinreich sein, aber hier fährt alles vom neuwagen bis zum über 30 jahre alten oldie als daily herum. Und da sind auch viele dabei die sich einfach nix neues leisten können (und manchmal wollen) und ihre kiste aber brauchen um ihren lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. (von daher auch bitte mal aus deiner "heilen welt-blase" heraus schauen)
Von daher sehe ich das eher wie in norwegen. Da haben wohl bald alle familien ein e-auto, aber ein konventionelles mit verbrenner als zweitwagen um auch mal weiter oder in die pampa fahren zu können.


> 1.) Das ist alles böse, geht sowieso nicht, rasen dürfen wir auch nicht mehr also bloss nichts unterstützen und weiter machen wie bisher, das funktioniert und hat sich bewährt


Nur weil nix zu sehen ist und sich auch alle ruhig verhalten heißt das noch lange nicht, das sich nichts tut. Es sind eben nicht alle populisten und politiker.

Und noch etwas allgemeines, ich finde es ja toll das du so für tesla und elektro-auto`s glühst aber finde dich bitte damit ab, das das nicht alle tun. Und wegen tesla wird hier auch kein autobauer unter gehen. Dafür besteht ein tesla aus zu vielen deutschen teilen (!!!) und VW und co. sind auch schon eine weile am thema dran. Dagegen wird sich tesla warm anziehen dürfen denn wenn die deutschen hersteller los legen, dann zuerst mit den günstigen modellen für die massen. Dazu droht ungemach aus china, die mit deutschem know how ihr eigenes, sehr günstiges e-auto entwickeln und zusätzlich technologisch weiter als tesla sind.
Von daher sehe ich eher das tesla wie dessen namensgeber, nikola tesla, enden wird. Die ersten parallelen zu dessen leben scheint es ja schon zu geben. 



XE85 schrieb:


> Also im Verhältnis zur Gesammtbevölkerung sogar mehr als bei euch in Deutschland.


Das verhältnis ist aber auch immer ein wenig statistik. Die absoluten zahlen (insofern man davon sprechen darf) sind in diesem fall weitaus beeindruckender.  (bei uns pendeln weitaus mehr leute, als bei euch überhaupt vorhanden sind )



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Thema Strom ist eh lächerlich wenn man bedenkt, dass Deutschland viel zu viel Strom produziert (2018 waren es 50 Terawattstunden) und für den Stromexport zusätzlich noch Geld zahlen darf.


Deine 50 terrawatt wären nicht mal ganz 10% vom jählichen stromverbrauch. Das halte ich als reserve aber für vertretbar.
Und das wir den strom unter wert ins ausland verkaufen... In deinem artikel steht aber auch das man unseren werten politikern mal wieder die schuld geben darf und das berechtigter weise.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Deine 50 terrawatt wären nicht mal ganz 10% vom jählichen stromverbrauch. Das halte ich als reserve aber für vertretbar.
> Und das wir den strom unter wert ins ausland verkaufen... In deinem artikel steht aber auch das man unseren werten politikern mal wieder die schuld geben darf und das berechtigter weise.



Das ist nicht der normale Überschuss.
Die 50TW entstehen ja, weil man die Energieproduktion nicht weiter drosseln konnte.
Würde z.B. die gesamte EE-Produktion immer auf dem Maximum laufen, wäre der Überschuss nochmal wesentlich höher.
Das Netz reicht dafür aber oft nicht aus (Nord-Süd Trassen) und es gibt nicht genug Abnehmer für den produzierten Strom.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2019)

Für den moment mag das gelten, aber ob das in zukunft noch so ist? Wird bauen ja gerade unsere "grundlast-träger" in der energieversorgung ab, machen uns zukünftig abhängig von gas und schrauben unseren energieverbrauch nach oben. (mit den 23 kwh, die kuprah`s tesla auf 100km verbrät, kann man auch problemlos ein einfamilienhaus den ganzen tag mit strom versorgen-> da wird so mancher pendler seinen strombedarf mal eben verdoppeln)


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2019)

Das kommt ungefähr hin mit verdoppeln. Wir haben nen Stromverbrauch von 7.400kWh im letzten Jahr. Davon gingen rund 3.400kWh für die 2 Autos drauf. Der Rest wurde extern geladen. Das Model S hat nen Schnitt von 17,8kWh/100km, das X 20,5kWh/100km im Moment. Bin 2018 nicht ganz 25.000km gefahren, also 4.450kWh verbraucht. Davon waren rund 2.300 hier lokal geladen. Der Rest unterwegs an Schnelladern. Kostenmässig wären das mit dem Heimstrom rund 350€. Wobei ich selber fast nur öffentlich gratis geladen hab. Zu Hause grad mal 72kWh aus dem Netz und 290kWh von der PV Anlage. Meine Frau hat da nen höheren PV Anteil. Die Autos die wir ersetzt haben hatten rund 10,5l/100km Verbrauch. Bei 25.000km wären das 2.625l Sprit. Mal 1,5€ also rund 3.940€ für Sprit. Und selbst wenn aller Strom zu zahlen gewesen wäre käme ich nur auf etas 670€.  Macht in 10 Jahren 33.000€ weniger für Sprit  
Jetzt müsste man halt umrechnen wie viel das in Energie ist. Sei es kWh oder Joule. 1l Benzin is etwa 8kWh, macht bei 10,5 im Schnitt 84kWh/100km. Mal 25.000 haben wir 21.000kWh beim Benziner... 
Okay, man kann dann noch Erzeugung etc. mit einrechnen, aber das wird viel zu kompliziert und bringt am Ende ja auch nix.  Das Ziel sollte am Ende sein weniger fossile Energieträger zu verschwenden. Und ich habe nie behauptet dass das alles sofort und jetzt passieren muss. Und ich will auch keinem sein Auto etc. wegnehmen weil ich selber weiss dass es so wie es jetzt ist nicht für jeden funktioniert. 
Aber ich bekomm einfach nen Hals wenn ich mir dann anhören muss dass alles was keinen Lärm macht und nicht stinkt bzw. keine Russwolken hinten raus haus nix ist. Und noch schlimmer find ich die welche nicht nur die Möglichkeiten haben was zu tun sondern auch genug Kohle dann nen V12 TDI Audi Q7 kaufen um damit jeden Tag in der Kälte die Kinder 3km zur Schule zu fahren oder mal einzukaufen.  20 Liter Diesel durch laufen lassen, Abgasreinigung braucht auch keiner. Ich hab keine Kinder, ich bin auch jetzt nicht 15 oder so. Bis sich das alles richtig auswirkt gibt's mich eh nicht mehr. Aber ist es zu viel verlangt zumindest mal bei denen wo es geht zu erwarten dass sie eventuell sich mal Gedanken machen wo man etwas sparsamer mit Ölprodukten etc. umgehen könnte? Dass dann ewig die Diskussion um den ach so bösen Lithiumabbau kommt (ich hoffe die Leute verwenden alle keine Handys oder sonst was bzw. behalten so ein Handy samt Akku mehrere Jahre) wo nicht mal 15% davon für Autobatterien gebraucht wird hilft auch nicht weiter. Denn "Unfälle" wie die Deep Water Horizon etc. bemerkt man ja nicht. Sprit kommt sauber aus der Zapfsäule.. und gegenseitige Schuldzuweisung bringt ja auch nix. Jede Art der individuellen Mobilität wirkt sich negativ auf die Umwelt aus. Die ganze Diskussion um Tempolimit etc. ist ja eigentlich nur ein Abfallprodukt finde ich. Über kurz oder lang wird sich alles an Energieeffizient orientieren. Und ich denke dass die Entwicklung sehr schnell gehen wird. Derzeit noch gebremst, aber es wird mehr und mehr. 
Und anstatt ständig zu gucken warum etwas nicht funktionieren kann was man nicht will, einfach mal sehen ob man nicht Lösungen findet mit denen es geht. Denn gefunden werden sie so oder so, da hat Europa nix gross zu melden, China, Nordamerika und Indien werden dafür sorgen. Und dann bleibt uns nur noch hinterher zu rennen... 

Aber gut, da muss sich jeder selber damit befassen. braucht auch leider mehr als das was in der Bild etc. steht. Bis man sich da mal durch vieles gelesen hat, Quellen gecheckt etc. vergeht schon ein Weilchen. .. Und jetzt wird's Zeit fürs Bett


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Für den moment mag das gelten, aber ob das in zukunft noch so ist? Wird bauen ja gerade unsere "grundlast-träger" in der energieversorgung ab, machen uns zukünftig abhängig von gas und schrauben unseren energieverbrauch nach oben



Dafür steigt auch der Anteil an EE stark an.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> (mit  den 23 kwh, die kuprah`s tesla auf 100km verbrät, kann man auch  problemlos ein einfamilienhaus den ganzen tag mit strom versorgen->  da wird so mancher pendler seinen strombedarf mal eben  verdoppeln)



Kurze Rechnung:
-z.B. ein 1.4TSI Golf verbraucht ~6l Benzin auf 100km. Um die 6l Benzin zu erzeugen benötigt man schon mal knapp 10kW/h elektrische Energie (ohne Transport zu Tankstellen, Lagerung etc.)
-Ein E-Golf verbraucht auf der selben Strecken ~14kWh/100km.

Macht also 40% mehr, also weit entfernt vom doppelten Verbrauch 
Je nach Strecke kann es auch +-0% sein, z.B. Kurzstrecken, Stadtverkehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dafür steigt auch der Anteil an EE stark an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man beim E-Auto die ganzen Leitungsverluste znd Ladeverluste nicht mit einrechnet, dann mag der Verbrauch auf den ersten Blick sehr gut sein. 

Wenn ich einen Benziner mit 60 Liter tanke, dann habe ich 60 Liter im Tank. Wenn ich ein E-Auto mit 100kWh lade, habe ich vielleicht 80 kWh auf der Batterie ABER AUCH NUR wenn es 15-20°C Außentemperatur ist. 
Wenn das E-Auto schnell geladen wird ist das nochmal deutlich geringer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Februar 2019)

Das war eine Beispielrechnung, mehr nicht.
Beim Verbrenner habe ich schließlich auch nicht den Verbrauch vom Tanklastwagen, Pumpen sowie den Stromverbrauch einer Tankstelle mit eingerechnet.
Und wie gesagt, wenn du 60L tankst hast du im Optimalfall auch noch ~100kW/h verbraucht, eher mehr


----------



## Zeiss (6. Februar 2019)

Naja, man kann alles schön rechnen


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2019)

Kann man der Versicherung (Allianz) einfach mitteilen, dass man eine Leistungssteigerung durchgeführt hat oder braucht man dazu auch das TÜV gutachten?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2019)

Ist bei jeder Versicherung unterschiedlich. Manche notieren sich das, anderen ist das quasi egal.


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann man der Versicherung (Allianz) einfach mitteilen, dass man eine Leistungssteigerung durchgeführt hat oder braucht man dazu auch das TÜV gutachten?



Da ich bei der auch bei der Allianz bin: schicke es gleich mit, sparste dir 1xPorto...


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2019)

Ok also sie wollen die TÜV Eintragung also auch sehen?


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2019)

Bei mir : Ja
Ob man das verallgemeinern kann: weiss ich nicht.


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2019)

Was hast du denn für ein Auto bzw welche Mehrleistung?


----------



## Max76 (6. Februar 2019)

mein neuer Flitzer, Abgasanlage bei Edel01 ist bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> . Bin 2018 nicht ganz 25.000km gefahren, also 4.450kWh verbraucht. Davon waren rund 2.300 hier lokal geladen. Der Rest unterwegs an Schnelladern. Kostenmässig wären das mit dem Heimstrom rund 350€.


Wie ist bei euch der eigentlich strompreis? Ich hab gerade mal kurz ein vergleichsportal angeworfen und unter 28 cent/kwh geht nicht wirklich etwas. Das würde bei mir für den selben strom, den ich ja komplett bezahlen müßte da kein PV oder schnellader in der nähe, 1246€ machen. Das wäre zwar immer noch weniger als mich der diesel kostet, aber den mehraufwand meinerseits, wenn ich z.b. weiter weg fahre->umwege über einen schnellader nehmen+ zeit einplanen, wiegt es nicht auf. Letztlich habe ich z.b. 2017 für diesel (nur die 15750km auf arbeit) rund 1275€ ausgegeben. Hätte ich mir 2016 etwas kleineres geholt, wären statt 6,8-7,5l/100km vieleicht auch 5l durchschnittsverbrauch drin und dann rechnet sich strom gleich noch weniger.


> Und ich habe nie behauptet dass das alles sofort und jetzt passieren muss. Und ich will auch keinem sein Auto etc. wegnehmen weil ich selber weiss dass es so wie es jetzt ist nicht für jeden funktioniert.


Es liest sich aber teilweise anders. Und vor allem wird wegen dem technologischen umbruch kein autohersteller unter gehen.


> Aber ich bekomm einfach nen Hals wenn ich mir dann anhören muss dass alles was keinen Lärm macht und nicht stinkt bzw. keine Russwolken hinten raus haus nix ist.


Also "laut" sind verbrenner schon lange nicht mehr und wenn jetzt noch etwas zum auspuff heraus rußt ist entweder die abgasanlage hin oder es fährt ein H-kennzeichen vor dir. Also von daher...
Allerdings kann ich auch nicht verhehlen, das ich gerne nach gehör fahre und von daher, wenigstens ein bisschen, akustische rückmeldung vom motor gut finde. Das kann man ja beim e-antrieb weitestgehend knicken.


> Und noch schlimmer find ich die welche nicht nur die Möglichkeiten haben was zu tun sondern auch genug Kohle dann nen V12 TDI Audi Q7 kaufen um damit jeden Tag in der Kälte die Kinder 3km zur Schule zu fahren oder mal einzukaufen.


Das liegt doch aber nicht an den auto`s, sondern an ihren besitzern. 3km schulweg können die kinder, zumindest ab der 5. klasse, schließlich auch selbsständig bewältigen (bei mir waren es 5km) und für`s einkaufen braucht man auch keinen Q7. Da hat einfach nur jemand zuviel geld, das ist alles. Mir käme sowas ja nicht in die tüte...


> ... Dass dann ewig die Diskussion um den ach so bösen Lithiumabbau kommt (ich hoffe die Leute verwenden alle keine Handys oder sonst was bzw. behalten so ein Handy samt Akku mehrere Jahre) wo nicht mal 15% davon für Autobatterien gebraucht wird hilft auch nicht weiter.


Es sind momentan 15% und das bei vergleichsweise wenig e-auto`s. Wenn da jeder eines mit akku fahren soll wird das erheblich mehr.
Dazu kommt, das das lithium und auch kobalt von den ärmsten der armen bzw. auch kindern aus der erde gekratzt wird und die haben noch nichtmal sonderlich viel davon. Tut mir leid, aber da bezahle ich lieber arbeiter und ingenieure in europa, japan oder nordamerika. Die können wenigstens vernünftig davon leben.
Wenn der lithium-abbau in europa mal in gang kommen sollte und das recycling ebenfalls gut läuft sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. Aber ich setze/hoffe doch lieber auf die brennstoffzelle, flusszelle und co. Das scheint mir doch irgendwie der bessere ansatz zu sein, zumal man damit einfach nachtanken kann und dazu keine übertragungs- und landungsverluste hat.


> Jede Art der individuellen Mobilität wirkt sich negativ auf die Umwelt aus.


Heißt das nicht aber im umkehrschluß, das man die individuelle mobilität einschränken müßte um etwas zu bewegen bzw. umweltfreundlicher zu werden? Was das genau heißen würde darf aber jeder für sich selbst sehen.  (ich wäre dann arbeitslos)


> Über kurz oder lang wird sich alles an Energieeffizient orientieren. Und ich denke dass die Entwicklung sehr schnell gehen wird. Derzeit noch gebremst, aber es wird mehr und mehr.
> Und anstatt ständig zu gucken warum etwas nicht funktionieren kann was man nicht will, einfach mal sehen ob man nicht Lösungen findet mit denen es geht. Denn gefunden werden sie so oder so, da hat Europa nix gross zu melden, China, Nordamerika und Indien werden dafür sorgen. Und dann bleibt uns nur noch hinterher zu rennen...


Du kannst nicht einfach los schlagen und gucken was passiert und schon garnicht, wenn es das stromnetz betrifft. Da sitzen dann auch ganz schnell mal zwischen ein paar tausend und ein paar millionen menschen im dunkeln! Es hat schon seinen sinn, das da wenigstens versucht wird sich einen gedanken vorher zu machen und das dauert halt...


----------



## compisucher (6. Februar 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Auto bzw welche Mehrleistung?



2011er Dodge Ram 1500 Laramie Longbed von 396 auf 508 PS.


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2019)

Wo findet man bei einem RAM denn ~120PS?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Februar 2019)

Kompressor drauf schnallen wäre wohl der "American Way".


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2019)

Wäre auch meine Idee gewesen, aber irgendwie ist die Leistungsausbeute doch eher niedrig angesiedelt. Bringt so ein Ding nicht mehr?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2019)

Ein klassisches Kompressor Setup bringt ja vorallem Drehmoment unten raus. Sprich es fühlt sich stärker an als die Maximalleistung es vermuten ließe. 
Wenn man einen auf Hennessy macht und den Druck komplett übertreibt explodiert natürlich beides (und kurz danach der Motorblock  )


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wo findet man bei einem RAM denn ~120PS?



Rein elektronisch + sehr schnell mit so was.
Ist jetzt auf die Schnelle das Kit für den 2015, mein Kit (Dodge macht den Motor für elektronisches Tuning immer nach 3 Jahren auf) hatte damals +35 PS gebracht.
DiabloSport Modified PCM + i3 Programmer Combo: Dodge Ram 2015 (5.7L Hemi 1500 8-Speed)
Mit dem hatte ich 2014 angefangen.

Und danach 2015 bin ich mal in der Nachbarschaft vorbeigefahren:
Dodge-Ram Salzburg | Herzlich willkommen...

Theoretisch hätten die Helden dem HEMI auf über 700 PS hochknallen können, oder gar mit Motortausch auf den 6.4 auf ca. 800 PS, ich wollte aber nicht ein Vermögen generell und explizit in die dann notwendige Bremsanlage investieren.
Außerdem reicht es mir, wenn meine fahrende Schrankwand von 0-100 in 5 sec. schafft, das war sozusagen das Tuning-Ziel.
Die krumme Zahl 508 PS kommt vom Teststand.
Die Salzburger haben von 396 PS + 450 Nm die Kiste dann auf eben ca. 500 PS und ca. 540 Nm hochgeschraubt - ich selber bin nur bedingt ein Schraubenzieheranwender, ich fahre lieber...
Der Spass hat dann in Summe 2015 knappe 6000 € gekostet.
Die Teile sind in den USA für einen Spottpreis zu bekommen, der Lohn macht die Musik.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2019)

Gucken da jetzt 3 Drosselklappen aus der Motorhaube?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es sind momentan 15% und das bei vergleichsweise wenig e-auto`s. Wenn da jeder eines mit akku fahren soll wird das erheblich mehr.
> Dazu kommt, das das lithium und auch kobalt von den ärmsten der armen bzw. auch kindern aus der erde gekratzt wird und die haben noch nichtmal sonderlich viel davon. Tut mir leid, aber da bezahle ich lieber arbeiter und ingenieure in europa, japan oder nordamerika. Die können wenigstens vernünftig davon leben.
> Wenn der lithium-abbau in europa mal in gang kommen sollte und das recycling ebenfalls gut läuft sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. Aber ich setze/hoffe doch lieber auf die brennstoffzelle, flusszelle und co. Das scheint mir doch irgendwie der bessere ansatz zu sein, zumal man damit einfach nachtanken kann und dazu keine übertragungs- und landungsverluste hat.



2018 waren es nicht 15% sondern ca. 5%

Und du misst schon wieder mit zweierlei Maß 
Klar, der Lithiumabbau ist nicht optimal aber bei weitem umweltfreundlicher als z.B. die Ölförderung.
Dazu wird Kobalt auch im Verbenner genutzt (Kurbeltrieb, Kat, etc), beschwerst du dich jetzt auch über jeden Verbrenner ?
Im Gegensatz dazu die Ölförderung:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...regionen.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1P4_IrYeT90rtOd6EmArfV
Und da ist auch schon wieder das Argument mit der Brennstoffzelle 
Die Brennstoffzelle hat eine unterirdisch schlechte Effizienz, benötigt ebenfalls einen Akku, die Wasserstoffherstellung ist alles andere als umweltfreundlich und damit die Brennstoffzelle überhaupt funktioniert benötigt man ebenfalls Edelmetalle.


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Gucken da jetzt 3 Drosselklappen aus der Motorhaube?



Meinst du mich?
Nein, optisch sieht man nix, was ja auch der Sinn sein soll 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2019)

Schade ich dachte die gucken da jetzt so schön aus der Haube.


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2019)

Das fahrende Scheunentor ist auch so schon groß genug.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 2018 waren es nicht 15% sondern ca. 5%


Die 15% hatte ich nur einfach so von Kuprah übernommen. Deine 5% machen den sachverhalt aber nicht besser. Der lithium-abbau wird dennoch drastisch ansteigen (müssen), wenn jeder ein e-auto mit akku fahren will.


> Und du misst schon wieder mit zweierlei Maß


Und wo? Der lithium-abbau verwüstet ganze landstriche und verbraucht auch noch unmengen der wertvollsten resource dieses planeten...wasser. (in der mitte der seite ist auch links ein grüner kasten zum thema kobalt mit ein paar links)


> Dazu wird Kobalt auch im Verbenner genutzt (Kurbeltrieb, Kat, etc), beschwerst du dich jetzt auch über jeden Verbrenner ?


Und wieviel kobalt steckt da drin und wie gut lässt es sich recyclen? Im jaguar i-pace sollen 16 kg Kobalt verbaut sein und das akku-recycling ist wohl eher schwierig.


> Und da ist auch schon wieder das Argument mit der Brennstoffzelle
> Die Brennstoffzelle hat eine unterirdisch schlechte Effizienz, benötigt ebenfalls einen Akku, die Wasserstoffherstellung ist alles andere als umweltfreundlich und damit die Brennstoffzelle überhaupt funktioniert benötigt man ebenfalls Edelmetalle.


Effizienz hin oder her (bei regenerativen energien spielt das jetzt nicht die 1. geige und alles andere wiederspricht dem öko-gedanke), bei fahrzeugen mit brennstoffzelle kann man einfach nachtanken, ohne langes warten und ohne tausende neue kilometer an kupfer zu verlegen. Dazu verarbeiten brennstoffzellen recht viele gase, die man oxidieren kann. (sie muß halt für den entsprechenden treibstoff ausgelegt werden)
Die alternative dazu wäre noch die Redox-Flow-Batterie, welche aber noch mit der energiedichte der flüssigkeiten zu kämpfen hat. (effizienz soll bei 70-80% liegen) Allerdings hat nanoFlwCell​ schon länger ein auto mit besagter technik vorgestellt, bei dem das problem gelöst sein soll und das vor geraumer zeit auch schon von journalisten gefahren werden durfte. Da sie sich aber über die genaue technik ausschweigen weiß man nicht so recht, was man davon halten soll. Wenn es aber wirklich funktioniert, wäre es derzeit die ultimative lösung. (in meinen augen)


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2019)

Die Tage habe ich einen 2500er RAM als Neufahrzeug begutachtet. Eigentlich sind die in Europa nicht zulassungsfähig, wenn man nicht bei ein paar Rechtsgrundlagen ein Auge zudrückt. Morgen begutachte ich dann den zweiten 1500er Modelljahr 2019er, das wird entspannter.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Februar 2019)

Warum soll der nicht zulassungsfähig sein? Die Dinger fahren hier überall rum. 1500er, 2500er und auch einige 3500er mit dem 6.7l Motor. Geht also problemlos 

Die Dinger kosten nicht mal viel.. so nen 2500er als Neuwagen mit Vollausstattung kostet hier keine 55.000€


----------



## Zeiss (7. Februar 2019)

Naja, vorausgesetzt man will sich einen Ami antun.


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, vorausgesetzt man will sich einen Ami antun.



Du, dat Teil hat alles drinnen, was man so braucht:
Getränkehalter für 2l Pappbecher.
Echtes Kunstleder mit Belüftung.
Ne Rückfahrkamera für den 180° toten Winkel.
Und Ablageflächen für eine ganze Burgerparty. 

Aber im ernst.
Wir haben das Teil in den Bergen > 800m im Einsatz:
Perfekt um Heu für die Schafe oder den großen Schaf- oder Pferdeanhänger irgendwohin zu fahren.
Holz aus dem Wald zu ziehen, wenns der Traktor nicht mehr schafft.
Oder im Winter deutsche Touristen mit irgendwelchen Möchtegern SUVs a la X5 oder Q7 aus dem Schnee zu ziehen.
Spikes und Sperrdiffenzial machts möglich.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2019)

Also du benutzt ihn halt dafür, wofür er gebaut wurde.


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also du benutzt ihn halt dafür, wofür er gebaut wurde.



So schauts aus.


----------



## P2063 (8. Februar 2019)

Bei der HU einen absolution Idiotenprüfer erwischt. Plakette verweigert weil angeblich das Begrenzungslicht nicht dimmen würde wenn das Abblendlicht an wäre. Prüfer war natürlich nicht mehr da als ich das Auto abgeholt habe, jetzt darf ich morgen noch mal hin. Hab mit Luxmeter nachgemessen und der Helligkeitsunterschied ist wirklich deutlich, nur mit bloßem Auge sieht man das durch die weiße Lichtfarbe der LEDs wohl nicht wenn man alleine ums Auto läuft...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wo? Der lithium-abbau verwüstet ganze landstriche und verbraucht auch noch unmengen der wertvollsten resource dieses planeten...wasser. (in der mitte der seite ist auch links ein grüner kasten zum thema kobalt mit ein paar links)



Dort wo Lithium abgebaut wird, herrscht generell wenig Leben. Man kann aber natürlich auch weiter Öl fördern, was da das bei weitem kleinere Übel ist sollte klar sein.
Egal was man abbaut, es geht immer zu Lasten von irgendwem oder irgendetwas, der Unterschied ist in welchem Maß die Schädigung auftritt.
li kann man zudem zum Großteil recyceln, versuch das mal beim Öl.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wieviel kobalt steckt da drin und wie gut lässt es sich recyclen? Im jaguar i-pace sollen 16 kg Kobalt verbaut sein und das akku-recycling ist wohl eher schwierig.



Auch die 16Kg sind vollständig recycelbar. Das Li kann zu 90-95% recycelt werden.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Effizienz hin oder her (bei regenerativen energien spielt das jetzt  nicht die 1. geige und alles andere wiederspricht dem öko-gedanke), bei  fahrzeugen mit brennstoffzelle kann man einfach nachtanken, ohne langes  warten und ohne tausende neue kilometer an kupfer zu verlegen



Das ist auch der Einzige Vorteil an der Brennstoffzelle. Es hat schon einen Grund warum niemand das Konzept im großen Stil im PKW nutzt.
Nur um mal ein paar der Nachteile zu nennen:

- Extrem schlechter Gesamtwirkungsgrad
- Sehr viel Platzbedarf im Fahrzeug
- Anfällige Technik
- Teuer in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt
- Hohe Kraftstoffkosten
- Quasi kein Tankstellennetz vorhanden
- etc. pp.

Das Kupfer (bzw. heute eher Alu) ist preislich peanuts ggü. Wasserstoff-Tankstellen die jeweils >1Mio.€ kosten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die alternative dazu wäre noch die Redox-Flow-Batterie, welche aber noch mit der energiedichte der flüssigkeiten zu kämpfen hat. (effizienz soll bei 70-80% liegen) Allerdings hat nanoFlwCell​  schon länger ein auto mit besagter technik vorgestellt, bei dem das  problem gelöst sein soll und das vor geraumer zeit auch schon von  journalisten gefahren werden durfte. Da sie sich aber über die genaue  technik ausschweigen weiß man nicht so recht, was man davon halten soll.  Wenn es aber wirklich funktioniert, wäre es derzeit die ultimative  lösung. (in meinen augen)



Solchen Lösungen schenke ich erst Aufmerksamkeit wenn es im größeren Stil funktioniert. Es gab schon zig "Innovationen" die alle im Sande verlaufen sind und wo man nichts mehr von hört.


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Warum soll der nicht zulassungsfähig sein? Die Dinger fahren hier überall rum. 1500er, 2500er und auch einige 3500er mit dem 6.7l Motor. Geht also problemlos



Ganz einfach, es liegt am Gewicht und der damit verbundenen Verschlüsselung in Deutschland. Ein 2500er RAM wiegt in kleiner Konfiguration mit kurzer Ladefläche errechnete ~3.050kg (inkl. Fahrer und 90% Sprit). Somit kann man ihn nur noch als Lkw >3.500 kg zulassen, die allseits beliebte Verschlüsselung N1G BE (Geländefahrzeug bis 3,5t / Pickup) ist nicht mehr möglich. Niemand möchte aber ein Fahrzeug >3.500 kg haben, da...

... ein typgenehmigter Unterfahrschutz hinten angebaut werden muss.
... du einen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzer auf 90 km/h verbauen musst.
... du jährlich zur HU musst.
... Steuer und Versicherung deutlich anders ausfallen.

Daher bleibt sinnvollerweise nur der 1500er RAM in all seinen Variationen.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. Februar 2019)

Ach so, du meintest es ist für dich nicht praktisch genug  Ich dachte es sei generell nicht erlaubt. Das is was anderes


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2019)

Als PKW nicht erlaubt. Wobei mir nicht einleuchten warum man nicht auf extrem wenig Zuladung Schlüsseln kann. Wiegt ja leer durchaus unter 3,5t.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2019)

@Klutten: Wäre ein Hummer H1 als geschlossener Fünftürer in Deutschland eigentlich zulassungfähig?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2019)

...heute schon den ganzen Tag mit einem Kumpel an seinem e34 gebastelt. Sobald man Licht oder Blinker anmacht, bekommt das MSG für 1-2 Sekunden keinen Strom und die Kiste geht aus oder nimmt kein Gas an. Sowohl bei Zündung an, als auch bei Motorlauf. Die Schrottkarre will mir den letzten Nerv rauben.  Dazu kommen die uralt Schrott Schaltpläne von BMW, die keine Legende haben und man nur raten kann was sich hinter den Kurzbezeichnungen versteckt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> @Klutten: Wäre ein Hummer H1 als geschlossener Fünftürer in Deutschland eigentlich zulassungfähig?


Eventuell musst du das .50 auf dem Drehkranz gegen ein G36 mit Doppeltrommel tauschen.


----------



## Captn (9. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht was du hast. Mit dem WDS von BMW hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ach so, du meintest es ist für dich nicht praktisch genug  Ich dachte es sei generell nicht erlaubt. Das is was anderes





Olstyle schrieb:


> Als PKW nicht erlaubt. Wobei mir nicht einleuchten warum man nicht auf extrem wenig Zuladung Schlüsseln kann. Wiegt ja leer durchaus unter 3,5t.



Irgendwie versteht ihr das nicht. Aus den oben genannten Gründen ist so ein Fahrzeug nicht nach deutschem Zulassungsrecht auf die Straße zu bringen, außer mit den Auflagen die ich genannt habe. Nun fragt euch aber mal selbst, ob ihr einen 2500er RAM haben wollt, der nur 90 km/h fährt. 

Man kann auch nicht auf wenig Zuladung schlüsseln. 

Zulässige Gesamtmasse (F.2) = fahrfertiges Gesamtgewicht (G) + mindestens 20%

Fahrzeug leer = 2.900kg
Fahrer = 75kg
Sprit = 70kg

G = 2.900 + 75 + 70 = 3045kg
F.2 = G + 20% = 3.045 + 609 = 3.654kg

Als solches kann man nur noch auf Lkw >3.500kg schlüsseln, da es keine Fahrzeuge zur Personenbeförderung (Klasse M1) dafür gibt. Klasse M2/3 sind Busse ...und nach einem Bus sieht ein RAM nun mal nicht aus, dazu kommt, dass solche Fahrzeuge SP-pflichtig sind und und und. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> @Klutten: Wäre ein Hummer H1 als geschlossener Fünftürer in Deutschland eigentlich zulassungfähig?



Klar, aber mit Einschränkungen. Die kann man aber erst beziffern, wenn man ein Datenblatt dazu hat.


----------



## Genel (9. Februar 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ein Tempolimit aus Umweltgründen ist natürlich blödsinn, aber die Diskussion wird trotzdem wiedee kommen, leider.



Ein Tempolimit ändert gar nichts und ich bin mir Sicher das die Experten sich auf diese Theorie beziehen:

Littles Gesetz – Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2019)

Also, ich habe unseren Ram (meine Frau fährt zu 80% den) in Ö. als "LKW" N1 zugelassen:
BMF - Liste der vorsteuer-abzugsberechtigten Kleinlastkraftwagen, Kastenwagen, Pritschenwagen und Kleinbusse (Klein-Autobusse)

Ist deutlichst günstiger als eine PKW Zulassung.
Muss aber ein "long bed"sein, sprich die Ladefläche muss länger als die CrewCab sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du hast. Mit dem WDS von BMW hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Und wo finde ich dann X179, X175, X6454 und X6455 im Auto?   Jaaaaaaa das hat wohl jemand in München für sich behalten.


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also, ich habe unseren Ram (meine Frau fährt zu 80% den) in Ö. als "LKW" N1 zugelassen:
> BMF - Liste der vorsteuer-abzugsberechtigten Kleinlastkraftwagen, Kastenwagen, Pritschenwagen und Kleinbusse (Klein-Autobusse)



N1G BE, also Geländefahrzeug bis 3,5t  zur Güterbeförderung / Pickup ist auch hierzulande am Besten. Zudem hat man eine Freigabe bis 6 Sitzplätze, die es national für normale Lkw nicht gibt. Da müssen ab 2/3 Plätzen ebenfalls die Platzverhältnisse von Fahrgastraum und Nutzfläche rangezogen werden.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ist deutlichst günstiger als eine PKW Zulassung. Muss aber ein "long bed"sein, sprich die Ladefläche muss länger als die CrewCab sein.



Das ist hier ähnlich, aber sehr undurchsichtig. Die Verschlüsselung im Fahrzeugschein interessiert den Zoll hier nur bedingt. Wenn die aufgrund ihrer eignen Vorgaben anderer Meinung sind, dann drücken sie dir trotzdem eine Pkw-Zulassung bei der Steuer auf, obwohl als Lkw verschlüsselt. Bei 5 Sitzplätzen ist das fast sicher. Leider braut jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen, sodass du fast keine treffende Aussage findest.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wo finde ich dann X179, X175, X6454 und X6455 im Auto?   Jaaaaaaa das hat wohl jemand in München für sich behalten.



Für das aktuelle Auto zwar nicht treffend, aber hier findest du alles mögliche an Plänen...

Fahrzeugauswahl


----------



## Captn (9. Februar 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das ist hier ähnlich, aber sehr undurchsichtig. Die Verschlüsselung im Fahrzeugschein interessiert den Zoll hier nur bedingt. Wenn die aufgrund ihrer eignen Vorgaben anderer Meinung sind, dann drücken sie dir trotzdem eine Pkw-Zulassung bei der Steuer auf, obwohl als Lkw verschlüsselt. Bei 5 Sitzplätzen ist das fast sicher. Leider braut jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen, sodass du fast keine treffende Aussage findest.



Das habe ich auch schon öfter gelesen. Vor Allem kommt es wohl häufiger vor, dass seit Jahren angemeldete Fahrzeuge mit einem mal einfach als PKW besteuert werden. Da kommen dann Sachen wie ~2700€ im Jahr statt den vorherigen ~200€ bei rum. Da hilft dann wohl eine Vorführung inkl. Vermessung beim KBA. Wobei sich die Damen und Herren da auch mal gerne querstellen sollen. 
Was ich bei der ganzen Sache aber nicht verstehe: Hat sich das KBA nicht bundesweit an die gleichen Richtlinien zu halten?



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2019)

Das hat mit dem KBA nichts zu tun, da sowohl Steuer als auch Zulassungsrecht Landessache sind. Das KBA regelt andere Dinge, in deinem Beispiel bist du auf die Behörden im jeweiligen Bundesland angewiesen, bzw. auf die unteren Landesbehörden oder ausführenden Stellen. Kompliziert hoch 10 ...und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass du in 99% der Fälle nicht am längeren Hebel sitzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> Für das aktuelle Auto zwar nicht treffend, aber hier findest du alles mögliche an Plänen...
> 
> Fahrzeugauswahl


Naja das bringt mich aber bei dem e34 aber auch nicht weiter.  Ich denke mal morgen brücken wir einfach alles nach dem Ausschussverfahren bis es geht. Messen ohne Schaltplan ist immer semi-optimal.


----------



## Captn (9. Februar 2019)

Glücklicherweise will ich meinen Hobel auch nicht als LKW zulassen ^^.

Bei den Betroffenen hat dann halt das Umschlüsseln auf N1/N1G BE geholfen.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Man kann aber natürlich auch weiter Öl fördern, was da das bei weitem kleinere Übel ist sollte klar sein.


Und genau da liegt das problem! Man muß weiter öl fördern, denn ohne öl hast du nicht nur keine kunststoffe, kosmetik, aromaten, farben/lacke, vergütungen in baustoffen und wer weiß was nicht sonst noch alles, sondern auch keine akku`s. Die seperatoren da drin bestehen ja auch aus kunststoff. Dazu müßtest du fast alles auf öl-basis weltweit verbieten und versuchen so viel wie möglich material für das recycling zusammen kratzen. Wie du so dann aber china, indien und diverse aufstrebende staaten und deren märkte versorgen willst erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht.
Die öl-industrie verlegt sich ja auch langsam auf chemische erzeugnisse, um den, vorraussichtlich in ein paar jahren, rückläufigen treibstoff-konsum zu kompensieren.


> Egal was man abbaut, es geht immer zu Lasten von irgendwem oder irgendetwas, der Unterschied ist in welchem Maß die Schädigung auftritt.


Gleich das nächste problem. Man kann den lithium-abbau sicherlich umweltverträglicher gestalten, nur dann wird es noch teurer und das will keiner bezahlen.


> li kann man zudem zum Großteil recyceln, versuch das mal beim Öl.


Öl kann man aber umweltneutral und klimafreundlich herstellen. Ist nur die frage wie weit das optimiert werden kann und ob einer willens ist das zu bezahlen. 
Nunja, wenn ich ein neues auto brauche gibt es hoffentlich lösungen zum nachtanken oder wenigstens feststoff-batterien auf natrium oder notfalls magnesium-basis. Die dürften dann billiger als lithium-akku`s sein und mehr energie speichern können.


> Das ist auch der Einzige Vorteil an der Brennstoffzelle. Es hat schon einen Grund warum niemand das Konzept im großen Stil im PKW nutzt.
> Nur um mal ein paar der Nachteile zu nennen:
> ...


Für züge scheint die technologie aber schonmal zu passen und mit weiterer entwicklungsarbeit würde das sicherlich auch für auto`s interessant.


> Solchen Lösungen schenke ich erst Aufmerksamkeit wenn es im größeren Stil funktioniert. Es gab schon zig "Innovationen" die alle im Sande verlaufen sind und wo man nichts mehr von hört.


Tja... Leider heiße ich nicht musk oder bezzos.  Ansonsten würde ich mir selbst ein genaues bild davon machen und ggf. mal ein milliärdchen in die technologie stecken. Denn auch wenn es nur eine innovation ist, ohne ausreichend geld bleibt es nur diese und verschwindet ggf. somit auch wieder in der versenkung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das problem! Man muß weiter öl fördern, denn ohne öl hast du nicht nur keine kunststoffe, kosmetik, aromaten, farben/lacke, vergütungen in baustoffen und wer weiß was nicht sonst noch alles, sondern auch keine akku`s. Die seperatoren da drin bestehen ja auch aus kunststoff. Dazu müßtest du fast alles auf öl-basis weltweit verbieten und versuchen so viel wie möglich material für das recycling zusammen kratzen. Wie du so dann aber china, indien und diverse aufstrebende staaten und deren märkte versorgen willst erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht.
> Die öl-industrie verlegt sich ja auch langsam auf chemische erzeugnisse, um den, vorraussichtlich in ein paar jahren, rückläufigen treibstoff-konsum zu kompensieren.



Achso, weil sowieso Öl gefördert werden muss, macht es also nix aus wenn zusätzlich noch massig Öl für Treibstoff gefördert wird ? 
Also sollen wir auch Chemikalien, Müll etc in Gewässer einleiten, weil es andere Länder auch machen ?
Das ist schon eine leicht dämliche Ansichtsweise.  Aber wenn man sich am Schlechten messen möchte, kann man das gerne so machen.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gleich das nächste problem. Man kann den lithium-abbau sicherlich  umweltverträglicher gestalten, nur dann wird es noch teurer und das will  keiner bezahlen.


 
Nicht viel, die Art der Gewinnung bleibt immer gleich.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Öl kann man aber umweltneutral und klimafreundlich herstellen. Ist nur die frage wie weit das optimiert werden kann und ob einer willens ist das zu bezahlen.



Das ist die nächste Technik mit einem unterirdisch schlechten Wirkungsgrad. 
Anstatt den erzeugten Strom direkt zu "tanken", stellt man erst mal aufwenig Kraftstoff her, der dann im Motor mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 10-20% verbrannt wird.
Das nenne ich Zukunft...absolut lächerlich das Ganze.



			
				TurricanVeteran;9728276
[URL="https://www.golem.de/news/coradia-ilint-alstoms-brennstoffzellenzug-ist-erschreckend-unspektakulaer-1804-133923.html" schrieb:
			
		

> Für züge[/URL]  scheint die technologie aber schonmal zu passen und mit weiterer  entwicklungsarbeit würde das sicherlich auch für auto`s interessant.



Ein Zug ist dem Auto ja auch so ähnlich 
Wie gesagt, für PKWs und für den Massenmarkt wird es nicht interessant, die genannten Nachteile sind und bleiben zu groß (und so sehen das auch die Hersteller).
Auch hier wieder, warum aus Strom (bzw, heute Erdgas) aufwenig Wasserstoff herstellen, den man im Endeffekt wieder in Elektrizität wandelt ?


----------



## Mosed (10. Februar 2019)

Naja, die Aktivitäten im Bereich Brennstoffzelle für PKW haben wieder zugenommen. Audi ist auch eingestiegen.

Die Batterie ist halt auch nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra. Selbst die als schnell angepriesenen 30 Minuten Ladezeit sind halt viel zu viel auf Langstrecken bzw. wenn man nicht zu Hause (schnell) laden kann. Ich stelle mich ganz sicher nicht nach Feierabend eine halbe Stunde an irgendeinen Schnelllader auf dem Heimweg (wenn es einen gäbe) und lese dabei ein Buch. 
Einen 40 Tonner für den Fernverkehr kann man auch nicht mit einer 10 Tonnen Batterie ausstatten und alle naselang eine lange Ladepause machen.

Fahrzeuge mit Batterie sind primär was für den Nahverkehr, Eigenheimbesitzer  und Menschen mit viel Langeweile.   


Die Brennstoffzelle hat einen riesen Vorteil gegenüber Batterie: Das Tanken dauert wenige Minuten.
Ich denke eher, dass es einen Mix aus beiden geben wird - je nach Anwendungsfall.


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Februar 2019)

Jetzt muss ich mich doch mal einschalten. Schade, dass manche immer beleidigen müssen, wenn man ihre Meinung nicht teilt.
In anderen Ländern setzt man nicht ausschließlich auf E-Autos als einzig grünes Fortbewegungsmittel. Norwegen, Schweden und auch die USA z. B. haben uns da Einiges voraus.

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie  TurricanVeteran und an den Börsen, die bekanntlich die Zukunft handeln, scheint man momentan Wasserstoffaktien den reinen E-Auto Aktien auch vorzuziehen.

In der Chemischen Industrie fallen jährlich rund 16 Milliarden Kubikmeter Wasserstoff als Nebenprodukt an. Der Großteil wird direkt für chemische Prozesse weitergenutzt, aber rund fünf Prozent werden in Gasturbinen zur Wärmeerzeugung verheizt. Mit diesen fünf Prozent könnten jährlich eine halbe Million Autos fahren.

Es gibt Windparkbetreiber, die bei Stromüberschuss ihre Windräder nicht abschalten, sondern Wasserstoff erzeugen lassen.

Auch wenn es aus Ernährungssicht bedenklich ist, besteht ja auch noch die Möglichkeit, Kraftstoff aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen (meist Mais) herzustellen.

Jede Methode hat sicher Vor- und Nachteile, aber man muss es wenigstens erforschen und ausprobieren, statt wieder einseitig auf ein Modell zu setzen. Leider haben unsere Grünen in den letzten Jahren ja oft bewiesen, dass sie zu stur sind und lieber ein Projekt (ich sag nur Flaschenpfand) vor die Wand zu fahren, anstatt
auf andere zu hören.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2019)

Wasserstoff ist schon seit ca. 20 Jahren auf der Straße im Test aber immer noch nicht serienreif. Hatte grade erst wieder ne Wasserstoffschulung. Da kommt in den nächsten Jahren auch nix.  Es bleibt bei einer geringen Anzahl Testwagen, alles andere würde noch nicht gehen.


----------



## Riverna (10. Februar 2019)

Nach nun knapp 3 Jahren habe ich die Woche meinen EJ207 Motor aus dem Subaru ausgebaut um zu schauen wie es ihm geht. Da er jetzt knapp über 100tkm drauf hat muss das Ventilspiel eingestellt werden, da ist es eh ratsam den Motor auszubauen da man durch die Boxerbauform sehr wenig Platz hat. Bin den Motor jetzt 2 Jahre mit TD04 Turbolader 1.5bar auf 295PS gefahren und 1 Jahr mit TD05 Turbolader 1.3bar auf 330PS gefahren. Kompression hat der Motor überall bis auf 0.2bar Kompression die gleichen Werte, keinerlei Spähne im Öl, Ölwanne, Filtersieb oder Ölfilter. Kupplung sieht nach 2 Jahren auch noch sehr sehr gut aus und im Getriebe waren auch keine Spähne (es wird zu maximal 400nm geraten, ich fahre aber mit 450nm). 

Also stelle ich die Ventile neu ein, er bekommt neue Kerzen, wird abgedichtet, neues Öl, Filter usw und kommt wieder in den Wagen rein. Eventuell nutze ich die Gelegenheit und baue eine neue Schwungscheibe ein, Subaru Schwungscheiben neigen zu Rissen und meine hat auch einige. Beim Ausbau ist mir aufgefallen das ein Motorlager es hinter sich hat und fast komplett abgerissen ist. Somit kommen auch zwei neue rein.


----------



## Mosed (10. Februar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wasserstoff ist schon seit ca. 20 Jahren auf der Straße im Test aber immer noch nicht serienreif. Hatte grade erst wieder ne Wasserstoffschulung. Da kommt in den nächsten Jahren auch nix.  Es bleibt bei einer geringen Anzahl Testwagen, alles andere würde noch nicht gehen.



Du hast wohl geschlafen?!  Es gibt Brennstoffzellenfahrzeuge in Serie und weitere sind in Entwicklung.

Toyota Mirai, Hyundai ix35 Fuel Cell bzw. Nexeo und Honda Clarity Fuel Cell


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Februar 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Achso, weil sowieso Öl gefördert werden muss, macht es also nix aus wenn zusätzlich noch massig Öl für Treibstoff gefördert wird ?


Ist dir eigentlich schonmal aufgefallen, das wir nicht die einzigen in der welt sind die auto fahren und du nicht den kompletten planeten zu e-auto`s zwingen kannst? Ich vermute nicht, denn dann würde dir in den sinn kommen das unser kleiner anteil am erdöl locker auch wo anders hin gehen kann. Und selbst wenn wir glück haben und dadurch der ölpreis ein wenig sinkt, fallen dadurch besten falls ein paar kubikmeter aus der schiefer-öl förderung weg.


> Also sollen wir auch Chemikalien, Müll etc in Gewässer einleiten, weil es andere Länder auch machen ?


Hinweis:
Das haben wir früher mal noch selbst gemacht. Mittlerweile sind wir so clever und verschiffen unseren müll sonst wohin um es in anderen ländern in die flüsse kippen zu lassen. Das beruhigt die grüne seele vermutlich doch sehr. 


> Das ist schon eine leicht dämliche Ansichtsweise.  Aber wenn man sich am Schlechten messen möchte, kann man das gerne so machen.


Es stellt sich nur die frage wer hier eine  "dämliche Ansichtsweise" hat. Dir gefällt es halt, wenn die umwelt immer mehr verpestet wird. Mir nicht!
Aber das mit den akku`s wird schon nocht. Wissenschaftler arbeiten ja schon daran lithium und kobalt zu ersetzen und dann werden akku-fahrzeuge zumindest für kurzstrecken ernsthaft interessant. (aber da sollte sich beim hiesigen strompreis und der lade-infrastrucktur vieleicht auch noch etwas tun)


> Nicht viel, die Art der Gewinnung bleibt immer gleich.


Wenn ich das richtig sehe spülen die das salz aus und konzentrieren es zu einer salz-lösung mit 5% lithium-anteil. Der rest des wassers geht in einer wasser-armen region in die atmosphäre. Also ich sehe da noch viel potenzial die umwelt zu schonen... (man kann das wasser auch in einem geschlossenem system verdunsten und zurück gewinnen)


> Das ist die nächste Technik mit einem unterirdisch schlechten Wirkungsgrad.
> Anstatt den erzeugten Strom direkt zu "tanken", stellt man erst mal aufwenig Kraftstoff her, der dann im Motor mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 10-20% verbrannt wird.
> Das nenne ich Zukunft...absolut lächerlich das Ganze.


Du findest als also besser überschüssige (regenerative) energie einfach so verpuffen zu lassen??? Naja... das hätte ich mir ja denken können! Wer es effizient findet ein vieleicht 2t schweres auto erstmal künstlich auf 2,5t zu bringen, und es so herum fahren zu lassen, der muß ja so denken. 


> Ein Zug ist dem Auto ja auch so ähnlich
> Wie gesagt, für PKWs und für den Massenmarkt wird es nicht interessant, die genannten Nachteile sind und bleiben zu groß (und so sehen das auch die Hersteller).


In dem zug wird, im verhältniss, fast noch weniger platz wie in einem auto sein. Bei den regionalzügen muß alles auf`s dach, unterflur und ins drehgestell. Beim auto ist vorne meist gut platz und wenn man das kofferaumvolumen etwas einschränkt, dann auch noch am unterboden.


> Auch hier wieder, warum aus Strom (bzw, heute Erdgas) aufwenig Wasserstoff herstellen, den man im Endeffekt wieder in Elektrizität wandelt ?


Weil man mit wasserstoff mehr energie dauerhaft speichern kann als mit allen batterien der welt und weil sich die energie besser und energiesparender transportieren lässt als im akku?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wasserstoff ist schon seit ca. 20 Jahren auf der Straße im Test aber immer noch nicht serienreif.


Mal ne frage, gibt es bei benz eigentlich fahrzeuge die mit gas laufen und wie sehen die tanks nach ein paar jährchen aus? Also vw soll massiv mit rost zu kämpfen haben und da hast du auch einen grund, warum noch nix wasserstoff-betriebenes herum fährt. Wasserstoff-tanks sollten dann schon tunlichst nicht rosten. 
Und klar, man könnte grundhaft nicht rostende tanks verbauen, aber was kostet das mehr, gegenüber den normal lakierten, und kann man es beim endpreis wieder herein holen? Und überhaupt, was würde ein auto mit brennstoffzelle kosten? Nur weil es noch nichts in serie gibt heißt das nicht, das es nicht geht. Es hat halt nur noch keiner einen weg gefunden es billig zu produzieren.
Aber wie gesagt, wer weiß schon was der ideale weg ist. Geforscht wird jedenfalls an allen möglichen energiespeichern incl. irgendwelcher "super-kondensatoren" die super schnell geladen sein und mehrere hundert kilometer reichweite ermöglichen sollen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Februar 2019)

Mosed schrieb:


> Die Batterie ist halt auch nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra. Selbst die als  schnell angepriesenen 30 Minuten Ladezeit sind halt viel zu viel auf  Langstrecken bzw. wenn man nicht zu Hause (schnell) laden kann. Ich  stelle mich ganz sicher nicht nach Feierabend eine halbe Stunde an  irgendeinen Schnelllader auf dem Heimweg (wenn es einen gäbe) und lese  dabei ein Buch.



in Zukunft reden wir eher über 10-15min bei Ladeleistungen von bis zu 350kW/h. Wie schnell man damit Reichweite nachlädt, kann man sich selbst ausrechnen.



Mosed schrieb:


> Einen 40 Tonner für den Fernverkehr kann man auch nicht mit einer 10  Tonnen Batterie ausstatten und alle naselang eine lange Ladepause  machen.



Das ist wie gesagt einer der wenigen Einsatzbereiche für eine Brennstoffzelle, da genug Platz vorhanden.



Mosed schrieb:


> Fahrzeuge mit Batterie sind primär was für den Nahverkehr, Eigenheimbesitzer  und Menschen mit viel Langeweile.



Selbst wahrscheinlich noch kein vernüftiges E-Fahrzeug gefahren, oder ?
Ich kenne Personen, die mit ihrem E-Golf pro Jahr 50-60tkm fahren, mit einer maximalen Reichweite pro Ladung von 300km.
Scheint also wohl doch zu gehen, selbst mit so wenig Reichweite.



Mosed schrieb:


> Die Brennstoffzelle hat einen riesen Vorteil gegenüber Batterie: Das Tanken dauert wenige Minuten.



Siehe Punkt 1



Mosed schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass es einen Mix aus beiden geben wird - je nach Anwendungsfall.



Wird es auch, aber nicht im PKW. Da wird die Brennstoffzelle aufgrund ihrer Nachteile ein reines Nischenmodell sein.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich wie  TurricanVeteran und an den Börsen, die  bekanntlich die Zukunft handeln, scheint man momentan Wasserstoffaktien  den reinen E-Auto Aktien auch vorzuziehen.



Interessant, da nicht ein einziger Fahrzeughersteller an die Massentauglichgkeit der Brennstoffzelle glaubt (obwohl man mit ihr bedeutend mehr verdienen würde) 



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> J
> In der Chemischen Industrie fallen jährlich rund  16 Milliarden Kubikmeter Wasserstoff als Nebenprodukt an. Der Großteil  wird direkt für chemische Prozesse weitergenutzt, aber rund fünf Prozent  werden in Gasturbinen zur Wärmeerzeugung verheizt. Mit diesen fünf  Prozent könnten jährlich eine halbe Million Autos fahren.



Die belassen wir besser bei der Wärmeerzeugung, da passt zumindest der Wirkungsgrad.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Auch wenn es aus Ernährungssicht bedenklich ist, besteht ja auch noch  die Möglichkeit, Kraftstoff aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen (meist Mais)  herzustellen.



Wo das hinführt sehen wir beim Biogas. Ohne sehr hohe Subventionen nicht rentabel und aus umwelttechnischer Sicht eine Katastrophe.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Jede Methode hat sicher Vor- und Nachteile, aber man muss es wenigstens  erforschen und ausprobieren, statt wieder einseitig auf ein Modell zu  setzen. Leider haben unsere Grünen in den letzten Jahren ja oft  bewiesen, dass sie zu stur sind und lieber ein Projekt (ich sag nur  Flaschenpfand) vor die Wand zu fahren, anstatt
> auf andere zu hören.




Glaubst du, die PKW Fahrzeughersteller hätten das nicht gemacht ?
Vorallem da man mit der Brennstoffzelle im Nachhinein bedeutend mehr Geld verdienen kann als beim BEV ?
Die Nachteile stehen so stark im Vordergrund, dass kein Hersteller größere Mengen an Fahrzeugen absetzen würde.



Mosed schrieb:


> Du hast wohl geschlafen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wie viele werden davon verkauft ? Und vorallem zu welchen Preisen ?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich schonmal aufgefallen,  das wir nicht die einzigen in der welt sind die auto fahren und du nicht  den kompletten planeten zu e-auto`s zwingen kannst? Ich vermute nicht,  denn dann würde dir in den sinn kommen das unser kleiner anteil am erdöl  locker auch wo anders hin gehen kann. Und selbst wenn wir glück haben  und dadurch der ölpreis ein wenig sinkt, fallen dadurch besten falls ein  paar kubikmeter aus der schiefer-öl förderung weg.



Und nochmal: Soll man auf ewig so weiter machen wie bislang ? Deiner Meinung nach hätte man auch besser immer noch auf 100% Kohleenergie setzen müssen, was ?
Ich bin selbst keiner der krampfhaft auf Umweltschutz aus ist, nur sollte man da wo es Sinn macht diesem auch nachkommen. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hinweis:
> Das haben wir früher mal noch selbst gemacht. Mittlerweile sind wir so  clever und verschiffen unseren müll sonst wohin um es in anderen ländern  in die flüsse kippen zu lassen. Das beruhigt die grüne seele vermutlich  doch sehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch hier wieder: Kannst du dich nur am Schlechten messen ? Weil dein Nachbar sein Altöl im Garten entsorgt machst du das auch ? 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Es stellt sich nur die frage wer hier eine  "dämliche Ansichtsweise"  hat. Dir gefällt es halt, wenn die umwelt immer mehr verpestet wird. Mir  nicht!



Sagt jemand der anscheinend in der Ölförderung keine Probleme sieht. So verbohrt muss man erst mal sein 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe spülen die das salz aus und konzentrieren es  zu einer salz-lösung mit 5% lithium-anteil. Der rest des wassers geht in  einer wasser-armen region in die atmosphäre. Also ich sehe da noch viel  potenzial die umwelt zu schonen... (man kann das wasser auch in einem  geschlossenem system verdunsten und zurück gewinnen)



Weil ein "geschlossenes System" ja auch keine Probleme bereitet...
Wie gesagt, auch die Li Gewinnung geht nicht spurlos an der Umwelt vorbei, ist jedoch bei weitem nicht vergleichbar mit der Ölförderung, bzw. es ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar (auch wenn manche Medien gerne so ein Bild verbreiten wollen).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du findest als also besser überschüssige (regenerative) energie einfach  so verpuffen zu lassen??? Naja... das hätte ich mir ja denken können!



Das schrieb ich jetzt genau wo ?



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wer es effizient findet ein vieleicht 2t schweres auto erstmal künstlich  auf 2,5t zu bringen, und es so herum fahren zu lassen, der muß ja so  denken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bewiesenermaßen ist es bei einem E-Fahrzeug recht egal wie schwer es ist, da eben rekuperiert werden kann. Ob 1,5t oder 2,5t macht so gut wie keinen Unterschied im Verbrauch aus.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> In dem zug wird, im verhältniss, fast noch weniger platz wie in einem  auto sein. Bei den regionalzügen muß alles auf`s dach, unterflur und ins  drehgestell. Beim auto ist vorne meist gut platz und wenn man das  kofferaumvolumen etwas einschränkt, dann auch noch am unterboden.



im Zug ist mit Sicherheit nicht weniger Platz als im PKW. Wer hat dir das denn bitte erzählt ?
Hinzu kommt, dass ein Zug für die bewegte Masse wenig Motorleistung benötigt, man also mit recht kleinen Brennstoffzellen zurechtkommt.
Verbaut man beim PKW eine Brennstoffzelle die ein Mittelklassefahrzeug zügig beschleunigen kann, benötigt diese schon gut Platz, dazu kommt noch ein LiIon Akku mit ein paar kWh Kapazität sowie die Tanks.
Im Endeffekt kommt dann so eine recht schwach motorisierte Gurke wie der Mirai dabei rum, den hier in DE quasi niemand fahren will.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Weil man mit wasserstoff mehr energie dauerhaft speichern kann als mit  allen batterien der welt und weil sich die energie besser und  energiesparender transportieren lässt als im akku?



Was bringt dir ein "energiesparender Transport" wenn im Endeffekt der Wirkungsgrad eh schlecht ist ? Richtig, nix.
Und vergleichen mit den kommenden E-Fahrzeugen ist die Reichweite sowie das schnelle Nachtanken eben auch kein Vorteil mehr, vorallem muss man erst mal eine Tankstelle finden und darf dann auch noch für dem Wasserstoff kräftig löhnen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Februar 2019)

Mosed schrieb:


> Du hast wohl geschlafen?!  Es gibt Brennstoffzellenfahrzeuge in Serie und weitere sind in Entwicklung.
> 
> Toyota Mirai, Hyundai ix35 Fuel Cell bzw. Nexeo und Honda Clarity Fuel Cell


Dann fahr damit mal tanken.  ...wenn du eine Tankstelle finden solltest...


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. Februar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann fahr damit mal tanken.  ...wenn du eine Tankstelle finden solltest...


Das Problem teilen sich ja E-Auto und Wasserstoff-Auto gleichermaßen.
Beim Wasserstoff gibt´s inzwischen aber sowohl Fortschritte bei Lagerung und Transport, als auch Ideen für Synergien zwischen Zug und Auto.

Der vorhin schon mal verlinkte Zug (Coradia iLint von Alstom, wer Bock hat, hier mal ein Beispielvideo:YouTube ) tourt momentan quer durch Deutschland, um bei Verkehrsverbünden vorgestellt zu werden.
Im Raum Leipzig haben mehrere Kommunen ihr Interesse bekundet und würden dafür auch die benötigten Tankstellen bauen. Mit etwas Fantasie sollte es ja möglich sein, eine Zugtankstelle auch für Autos nutzbar zu machen, um bspw. Pendler anzusprechen.
Durch unseren City-Tunnel dürfen keine Diesel-Loks fahren. Da aber bei der Bahn viele Strecken immer noch nicht elektrifiziert sind, wäre der Wasserstoffzug eine ernsthafte Alternative, um an das Leipziger S-Bahn-Netz angeschlossen zu werden.

Einfach mal ne Nummer größer denken. Ich sehe momentan auch noch keinen Grund, meinen Diesel abzuschaffen, aber trotzdem muss es irgendwie vorangehen.


----------



## Donner123 (11. Februar 2019)

Moin Leute!
Ich hab ein Ford Fiesta MK6 Baujahr 2007 und ein riesen Problem, der hat sich nämlich übers Wochenende spontan tiefer gelegt. Die Feder vorne links hängt nichtmehr da wo sie eigendlich sein sollte. Bin nicht so der Autoexperte, würde mal sagen die Halterung der Feder ist gebrochen.
Weiß jemand was das grob kostet? Oder ist das Auto damit nurnoch Schrott? 
Darf ihn wohl auf jeden fall abschleppen lassen, der macht laute Schleifgeräusche wenn ich versuche zu fahren, ist wohl keine gute Idee.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2019)

An das Fahrwerk kommt man in der Regel recht ordentlich dran, das sollte dir Arbeitsstunden in Grenzen halten. Wenn dann im Endeffekt doch "nur" die Feder hin ist und nicht die Lagerung bist du noch weit weg vom wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden. Im Endeffekt hilft eh nur in die Werkstatt schleppen und bewerten lassen.


----------



## Donner123 (11. Februar 2019)

Joa, ADAC is unterwegs, Auto wird dann abgeschleppt. Hab nochmal eben ein Foto gemacht:

Ich hoffe echt dass das nicht zu teuer wird


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Februar 2019)

Im schlimmsten Fall gibt's halt ein neues Fahrwerk. Selbst wenn das 1.000 kostet is es immer noch billiger als was neues zu kaufen. Zumal du dir dann um Fahrwerksteile bis zum Lebensende keine Gedanken mehr machen musst. 
Ja ja auch ne Frage was für dich ein Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden ist... Wenn der Neukauf 20k€ kostet sind kannst wenn der Rest ok is viel noch mal reparieren...


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2019)

Klassischer Spring Break.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2019)

Nur dass die Feder nicht gebrochen ist.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> Klar, aber mit Einschränkungen. Die kann man aber erst beziffern, wenn man ein Datenblatt dazu hat.



Welche könnten es sein? Geschwindkeitsbeschränkung auf 90km/h oder sowas?

Irgendwer aus meinem Freundeskreis hat mal gemeint, dass der H1 in Deutschland nicht zulassungsfähig wäre, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2019)

Klar kannst du einen H1 in D. kaufen und Fahren, gibt ja alleine bei autoscout mind. aktuell 20 Gebrauchte ohne größere Einschränkungen und Straßenzulassung.

Mit den Standard-Motoren  130, 150 oder 190 PS kommt man bei der Version nur schwerlich über 80km/h


----------



## Donner123 (11. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur dass die Feder nicht gebrochen ist.



Woran siehst du das? Auto ist mitlerweile abgeschleppt worden, Werkstatt hat sich das kurz angeguckt und bestellt jetzt neue Federn.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2019)

Daran dass die untere Federaufnahme vom Stossdämpfer kaputt ist.


----------



## Donner123 (11. Februar 2019)

Hm, die sieht für mich aber genauso aus wie auf der anderen Seite. Oder übersehe ich da was? Kann die nicht auch recht dicht über der Federaufnahme gebrochen und dann eben drübergerutscht sein?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur dass die Feder nicht gebrochen ist.


Natürlich ist die gebrochen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2019)

Mit den Bildern kann man noch diskutieren, aber einen Federbruch als solchen zu erkennen wenn man das Ding auf der Bühne hat traue ich auch der letzten Hinterhofwerkstatt zu.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2019)

Und selbst auf den Bildern sieht man das das untere Ende der Feder fehlt.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Februar 2019)

Ein Arbeitskollege hat nen H1. Geiles Ding aber er fährt auch immer hinter den LKW her... Mit der Übersetzung würde er zwar fast 120 laufen, braucht aber paar km bis er da is  Aber er bleibt bei 90 maximal. Da muss er für den Weg nach Interlaken und zurück (180km) nämlich nicht tanken und die 120 Liter Diesel in den 2 Tanks reichen Grad so. Bei 120 schaff er die Strecke nicht....


----------



## Donner123 (11. Februar 2019)

Naja auf der Bühne hatten die den nicht als ich da war, er hat nur so mal mit ner Lampe reingeguckt. Morgen Abend soll er schon fertig sein, ich warte einfach mal ab. Die werden hoffentlich wissen was sie tun, obwohls wirklich nur ne kleine Hinterhofwerkstatt ist


----------



## Klutten (11. Februar 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Welche könnten es sein? Geschwindkeitsbeschränkung auf 90km/h oder sowas?
> 
> Irgendwer aus meinem Freundeskreis hat mal gemeint, dass der H1 in Deutschland nicht zulassungsfähig wäre, deswegen die Frage.



Eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzug hast du sicher, aber viel mehr kann man kaum sagen. Bei einer Begutachtung muss man zu 60-70 Paragraphen und Rechtsakten eine Aussage treffen, was ohne Datenblatt nicht mal eben so zu beantworten ist. Es kann ja auch an Außenspiegeln scheitern, einem Abgas- oder Lichtgutachten oder am Klimamittel ...oder an was auch immer. Wer so ein Fahrzeug importieren möchte, der wendet sich am Besten an einen namhaften Importeur, der einschlägige Erfahrungen hat und den Aufwand beziffern kann. Vom Gefühl her ist eine Zulassungsfähigkeit in Deutschland Stand 2019 tendenziell eher schwer bis hin zu unmöglich.


----------



## compisucher (11. Februar 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> . Vom Gefühl her ist eine Zulassungsfähigkeit in Deutschland Stand 2019 tendenziell eher schwer bis hin zu unmöglich.



Wem sagst du das.
Wir wollten letztes Jahr einen Chevrolet Express Chevy Van Southern Comfort BJ 2009 mit nur echten 12.000 miles direkt+ selbst  aus den USA importieren.
Sagen wir es mal so, bei Zulassungsstellen und Zoll in D. arbeiten manchmal merkwürdige Leuz...
Wir haben es dann irgendwann aufgegeben.


----------



## Klutten (11. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so, bei Zulassungsstellen und Zoll in D. arbeiten manchmal merkwürdige Leuz...



Die haben aber auch erst in letzter Instanz mit der Zulassung zu tun und überhaupt keine Ahnung von der allgemeinen Zulassungsfähigkeit. Für einen Import brauchst du immer kompetente Ansprechpartner und da an erster Stelle einen Importeur, dann einen Technischen Dienst und einen begutachtenden Sachverständigen.

...der Importeur weiß meist was geht, da er sich nicht das erste Mal mit dem Fahrzeugtyp beschäftigt.
...der Technische Dienst liefert alle Gutachten und bereitet auf nötige und mögliche Ausnahmen vor.
...der begutachtende Sachverständige arbeitet alles rechtlich und technisch auf und schreibt erforderliche Ausnahmen für die Behörden nieder.

Erst dann entscheiden die Landesbehörden, ob sie den Vorschlägen zu den Ausnahmen folgen und übernehmen den restlichen Kram ohne weiteres, da eben kein technisches Wissen vorliegt. Das Zusammenspiel aller Akteure ist wichtig, gerade da so ein Vorhaben meist deutlich über 1000€ kostet. Da helfen Mauscheleien meist nicht weiter, wenn man auf mehrere Instanzen angewiesen ist.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es hier überhaupt jemanden interessiert, aber ich poste es trotzdem mal. 

Nachdem ich am Wochenende meinen Motor aus dem Subaru raus gehoben habe, hab ich ihn gestern und heute mal Teilzerlegt. Ein Motorlager ist gerissen und in der Getriebeglocke ist in Richtung Motorblock eine Dichtung leicht am Schwitzen. Diese Dichtung sitzt zwischen Motorblock und einer Plastikverkleidung (was dahinter ist weiß ich gerade gar nicht). Da dort natürlich viel Hitze entsteht, verzieht sich die Plastikverkleidung/Kappe nach einer Zeit. Also habe ich mit das selbe nun aus Aluminium bestellt samt neuer Dichtung. Damit sollte dort die nächsten 20 Jahre kein Stress mehr sein. 

Nun zum eigentlichen Grund wieso der Motor ausgebaut wurde, habe heute mit einer Führerlehre mein Ventilspiel kontrolliert. 

Einlass 0.20 + - 0.05 
Auslass 0.25 +- 0.05 

Das sind die Sollwerte, gemessen sind es: 

Einlass 0.20 auf allen 4 Nocken (Linke Zylinderbank) Einlass 0.20 auf allen 4 Nocken (Rechte Zylinderbank) 
Auslass 2x 0.25 und 2x 0.15 (Linke Zylinderbank) Ausslass 3x 0.25 und 1x 0.20 

Könnte das so lassen, werde es aber neu Einmessen damit ich genau im Sollbereich bin. Bin trotzdem Überrascht in welch gutem Zustand der Motor ist. Immerhin 20 Jahre alt und hat die letzten 3 Jahre schon mit mehr Leistung fahren müssen.


----------



## Klutten (12. Februar 2019)

Mein Honda damals war auch nach 20 Jahren rein motorentechnisch gut im Futter. Ich habe in der ganzen Zeit auch nur 2x Ventile eingestellt und dabei kaum Differenzen gehabt. Auslassseitig würde ich ans obere Ende der Toleranz gehen, wenn du mit deutlicher Mehrleistung fährst. Schaden kann das ja nicht.


----------



## Riverna (12. Februar 2019)

Deutliche Mehrleistung ist natürlich Auslegung, fahre aktuell mit 330PS (211PS Serie). Werde vermutlich auf 0.30mm Spiel gehen.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Februar 2019)

Ging mir beim 8er auch so, Ovalität der Zylinder war nicht messbar, Köpfe top in Ordnung, nur sauber gemacht. Okay, hatte auch nur 180tkm runter.


----------



## Zoon (15. Februar 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das.
> Wir wollten letztes Jahr einen Chevrolet Express Chevy Van Southern Comfort BJ 2009 mit nur echten 12.000 miles direkt+ selbst  aus den USA importieren.
> Sagen wir es mal so, bei Zulassungsstellen und Zoll in D. arbeiten manchmal merkwürdige Leuz...
> Wir haben es dann irgendwann aufgegeben.



Bei sowas mit jemanden wie GeigerCars oder ähnliche das ganze Durchgehen. Mag zwar erst teurer aussehen aber die erledigen die ganzen Formalitäten bzw. bekommst generell sofort die Aussage ob Fahrzeug XY problemlos importierbar und auch zulassungsfähig ist.


----------



## compisucher (15. Februar 2019)

Servus Zoon,

war ein Fahrzeug von amerikanischen Freunden und ein halbleerer Seecontainer hätte ich auch für Umsonst bekommen.
Der Rest war dann für uns als Privatleute zu kompliziert, will ja kein professionellen Autohandel betreiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2019)

Habe grade das Problem mit meinem Kumpel bei seinem e34 gefunden.
Die Stellmotoren der Leuchtweitenregulierung schicken warum auch immer einen Hochspannungs-EMP zurück ins Bordnetz, was dann alles im Auto verrückt spielen lässt. Wenn man ohne ein Scope alles durchmisst, dann sieht es so aus als ob das Grundmodul kaputt wäre. Wir hatten dann ein anderes drin aber der Fehler war immer noch da.
Das ist wieder so ein typischer BMW Moment.  Steuergeräte ohne Überspannungsschutz, irgendwas macht ZZZzzZZZZzzzz und schon spinnt das ganze Auto. 
Ich glaube ich klemme mal einen von den Motoren an einen Tesla und gucke was dann passiert.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich klemme mal einen von den Motoren an einen Tesla und gucke was dann passiert.


PCGHX in Gefahr!


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Februar 2019)

Heut das erste Model 3 gesehen. Die nächsten Tagen werden hier bei Zürich noch ein paar Hundert ausgeliefert, in Genf glaub bis Ende nächster Woche auch moch mal so um die 550 Stück. Aber es bestätigt wieder mal dass es für mich keine üblerer Farbe an nem Auto gibt als schwarz. Da geht jede Kontur und alles einfach unter, mehr als nen Klecks is das nicht  Aber irgendwie hab ich mir den kleiner vorgestellt...  Und es sieht definitiv aus wie ein Auto der Flintstones in der Zukunft.. irgendwie ist da zu viel Glas und zu viel Kuppel von vorne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2019)

Und hässlich ist es auch noch.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2019)

Dem kann man nicht widersprechen


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Februar 2019)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Mazda 3


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2019)

Ist ja auch vom selben Designer gezeichnet:
Franz von Holzhausen – Wikipedia


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2019)

Mal eine Frage an die Auto-Experten hier im Forum...

Bei meinem Fiesta ST (1.6EcoBoost mit 182PS von 2015) steht in diesem Frühjahr ein neuer Satz Sommerreifen an.
Nun ist halt die Frage welche ich da besten nehmen sollte.

Markenreifen ist klar.
Standardgröße von 205/40/17
Ich fahre keinen heißen Reifen und der Hobel wird auch nicht auf der Rennstrecke getreten - also stinknormaler Alltagsverkehr.

Ab Werk kam er mit Bridgestone Potenza. Also dabei bleiben? Oder einen anderen Hersteller nehmen?
Sonst noch Interessant wären die Michelin Pilot Sport, Pirelli Pzero oder der Dunlop Sport Maxx RT.

Meinungen oder Empfehlungen dazu?


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2019)

Da is soo viel Voodoo, Glauben und was weiss ich alles dabei. Wenn du bis jetzt zufrieden bist mit dem Reifen und er finanziell drin liegt, einfach wieder holen. Ich persönlich bin im Sommer der Michelin Fahrer und im Winter Nokian. Einfach weil das für mich so passt. Auf irgendwelche Tests etc. gebe ich da nix, da ich meistens keinen Test finde der genau mit meinem Fahrzeug für meinen Fahrstil gemacht wurde und daher eher ne Prognose denn ne Aussagekräftige Hilfe wäre.

PS: Reifen die weniger als 30.000km pro Satz halten wurden ausser als Erstausstatter nie wieder gekauft.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Februar 2019)

Bist du dir bei der Größe sicher? Ich habe letztens erst Sommerreifen von einem 2018er Fiesta in der Größe 205-45/17 gekauft.

In den Tests die ich bisher gelesen habe schnitten die Michelin Primacy 3 recht gut als ausgewogener und sehr langlebiger Reifen ab. 
Der Conti PremiumContact 6 war meine ich besser im Regen, dafür teilweise als kurzlebig kritisiert. 
Dann hatte ich mir noch die Goodyear Eagle 3 Asymetric (oder so ähnlich) angeschaut, die waren einen deut günstiger und nirgendwo unterdurchschnittlich. 

Letztendlich habe ich die PilotSport 4 aus zweierlei Gründen gekauft. 
Zum einen war ich durch viele Berichte von Michelin als Marke (also doch eher Voodoo als objektive Fakten...) überzeugt, wollte aber ungerne einen bereits 2011 erschienenen Primacy 3 kaufen, wenn der Nachfolger bereits seit 2 Jahren in anderen Größen verkauft wird. -Der PS4 erschien hingegen erst kürzlich, sollte demnach auch "Stand der Technik" sein. 
Zum anderen gab es einfach ein gutes Angebot in der Nähe: Kaum gefahrene Reifen (Noppen noch an den Flanken) zum halben Neupreis von einem vertrauenswürdigen Verkäufer -Da habe ich dann zugeschlagen.

Im Endeffekt ist es wohl doch eher eine subjektive Entscheidung, denn selbst wenn du einen zutreffenden Test findest weißt du nicht, ob deine nächste Notbremsung auf trockener, nasser Fahrbahn oder in einer Kurve ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2019)

Wenn ein Chinareifen einfach mal den dopelten Bremsweg hat ist das kein Voodoo.  Da ändert auch ein anderer Fahrstil nichts dran. ...außer du bremst immer mit Wurfanker oder Fallschirm. Und wenn ein Reifen auf Auto X totaler Mist ist, wird er auf Auto Y nicht auf einmal total super sein.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bist du dir bei der Größe sicher? Ich habe letztens erst Sommerreifen von einem 2018er Fiesta in der Größe 205-45/17 gekauft.


Wenns 2018 ist, müsste es schon der Nachfolger von meinem sein.

Habe in der BDA nochmals geprüft: 205/40/17 ist bei meinem ST ab Werk im Sommer drauf.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2019)

Wenn du normal fährst, brauchst du auch keinen Pzero, Pilot Sport oder Sport Maxx.
Wie wäre zB mit einem Hankook Ventus V12 evo2?


----------



## ludscha (24. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre auf meinem Works den Michelin PS4 in 205/40/17 und bin in allen Belangen zufrieden damit, sowohl im Trockenen als auch bei Nässe.

Kommt ja auch darauf an, was man für Reifen ausgeben will. 

Mein Reifenhändler sagte zu mir, du wirst doch nicht von einem Premiumreifen auf einen Mittelklassereifen wie den Hankock wechseln.

Aufgrund des guten Preises (97€ mit Wuchten und Montieren pro Reifen) was er mir für den PS 4 machte, da der PS 3 nicht mehr lieferbar war, bin ich beim Michelin geblieben und habe es nicht Bereut.

Mfg


----------



## Klutten (24. Februar 2019)

Reifenhändler reden aber auch gerne viel, damit sie das Zeug verkaufen, wo sie die beste Marge habe. Ich fahre jetzt seit 9 Jahren Hankook-Reifen in 18" und 19", Sommer sowie Winter und habe nicht eine Situation erlebt, die mir das Gefühl vermittelt hat, den falschen Reifen zu fahren. Hankook und Mittelklasse? Meinetwegen mag man das so sehen und ein Michelin Reifen wäre auf anständig motorisierten BMW sicher ein besserer Reifen, aber ich schätze den Unterschied im Alltag als sehr gering ein. Die gängigen Markenreifen würde ich daher nicht unnötig schlecht reden. Der eine ist hier besser, der nächste auf einem anderen Gebiet.

Mein M2 Competition kommt auf 19" Michelin PSS und wird 2020 auf 20"  PS4S gestellt - aber auch nur, weil die M-Modelle ausschließlich auf diesen Reifen abgestimmt werden. Da mache ich dann keine Experimente. Bei den wenigen Kilometern pro Jahr ist das aber auch nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2019)

Also ich fahre auf beiden Pirelli PZerro Rosso Assimetrico und kann sie empfehlen. Denen wird nachgesagt, dass sie laut wären und ziemlich schnell runter sind, das kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## der_yappi (24. Februar 2019)

Also kann man eig. bei den gängigen Markenreifen nicht viel falsch machen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Februar 2019)

Genau... solang du nicht Chinaschrott für 15€ nimmst passt alles


----------



## ludscha (25. Februar 2019)

Solange du einen Markenreifen nimmst ist alles im Butter. 



> Bei meinem Fiesta ST



Fährst also auch ein kleines Kurvenschwein 

Ich denk mal, gegen den Bridgestone spricht nix, wenn du damit zufrieden warst.

Den Dunlop, finde ich persönlich gut, aber ich mag die weiche Karkase in den Kurven nicht.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2019)

Auf dem Subaru fahre ich Federal RSR 595  in 225/40R18 und bin damit top zufrieden. Sowohl bei Regen als auch Trockenheit ein Top Reifen. Selbst bei 4° Aussentemperatur hatte ich noch gut Grip, aber Allrad hilft da natürlich immer etwas. 

Auf dem Lexus fahre ich Nexen N8000 in 235/35R18 und bin damit auch recht zufrieden, wobei die Traktion bei Regen und Nasser Straße etwas besser sein könnte. Wenn man aber beim Fahren halbwegs das Hirn einschaltet geht das völlig. 

Auf dem Mazda fahre ich Federal SS 595 in 215/40R17 und die sind auch sehr gut. Bisher auch keine Probleme bei Regen gehabt, funktionieren auf dem Mazda besser als die Nexen.


----------



## taks (27. Februar 2019)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Schaltgetriebe-Revision?
Bei meiner Japanischen-Offroad-Semmel (Justy G3X) sind die Getriebe-Lager langsam durch ein Pfeifen wahr zu nehmen.
Die schwachen Lager sind zwar ein "Standardproblem" bei denen, aber auf die Schnelle hab ich im Internet keine Preise gefunden.

Hat einer von euch da Erfahrung wieviel sowas kosten könnte?


Gruss taks


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Februar 2019)

Ich würde erstmal in Erfahrung bringen ob das überhaupt möglich ist.  Es gibt nicht für jedes Getriebe auch Ersatzteile.

So grob übern Daumen würde ich sagen mit 2000-4000€ bist du dabei. Bei kleinen Schaltgetrieben ist es teilweise auch billiger einfach ein neues Getriebe zu kaufen.  Da hast du dann auch gleich alles neu und nicht nur die Lager.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Februar 2019)

Habe heute das Angebot von meinem Reifenhändler gekriegt.
Bridgestone Potenza, Dunlop SP Sport Maxx und Pirelli Pzero inkl allem drum und dran (Montage, wuchten, einlagern, waschen etc pipapo) alle um die 500€
Die Michelin waren bei knapp 600€

Ich denke das es dieses Mal die Pirellis oder die Dunlops werden - je nachdem wie die Liefersituation aussieht.
Die Potenzas hatte ich auf dem Ibiza FR (damals noch als 215er) und jetzt auf dem Fiesta ST. Sie waren eig. ganz gut, aber irgendwie sagt mein Bauch ich solle mal was anderes probieren


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Februar 2019)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal einen anderen Händler probieren.  Die Michelin gibt es für 360€.  Dann suchst du dir einen Montagepartner in der Nähe (60-80€) und kommst unterm Strich günstig bei weg. 
Michelin  Pilot Sport 4 205/40 R17 84Y XL ab 90,99 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Der Reifenhändler bei mir in der Stadt wollte für meine Winterreifen auch 400€ haben, letztendlich bin ich bei 270€ (220€ Reifen + 51€ Montage) herausgekommen.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Februar 2019)

Also normal bin ich ja eher euphirisch eingestellt. Aber aufgrund nicht immer optimaler Erfahrungen der letzten Monate bin ich sehr gespannt. Jedenfalls sind weltweit die Konfigurations- und Bestellseiten geschlossen. Nix geht mehr quasi... was da wohl gross kommt? Vor allem, warum werden alle Modelle quasi auf Stopp gestellt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2019)

Es sind immernoch Amis, also was soll jetzt wohl noch kommen wenn nicht ein Pickup?


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Februar 2019)

Nix Pickup, Nix LKW... nur das Short Range und Standard Range Model 3. Also das 35k$ Auto bzw. in D wohl unter 40.000. Das ging jetzt deutlich früher als erwartet... oder man hat gemerkt dass viele der Vorbesteller wirklich auf das gewartet haben und die Performance-Versionen jetzt nicht mehr so laufen. Halte ich eher für wahrscheinlich...


----------



## der_yappi (28. Februar 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mal einen anderen Händler probieren.  Die Michelin gibt es für 360€.  Dann suchst du dir einen Montagepartner in der Nähe (60-80€) und kommst unterm Strich günstig bei weg.
> Michelin  Pilot Sport 4 205/40 R17 84Y XL ab 90,99 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
> 
> Der Reifenhändler bei mir in der Stadt wollte für meine Winterreifen auch 400€ haben, letztendlich bin ich bei 270€ (220€ Reifen + 51€ Montage) herausgekommen.


Könnte ich so machen, stimmt.

ABER:
Bei dem Händler bin ich bis dato immer gut bedient worden und der Service war schnell und zuvorkommend.

Im WWW waren die Reifen auch alle um den Preis den mir mein Händler genannt hat.

Von daher unterstütze ich ihn weiter. Für Qualität, Freundlichkeit und einen guten Service bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. März 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nix Pickup, Nix LKW... nur das Short Range und Standard Range Model 3. Also das 35k$ Auto bzw. in D wohl unter 40.000. Das ging jetzt deutlich früher als erwartet... oder man hat gemerkt dass viele der Vorbesteller wirklich auf das gewartet haben und die Performance-Versionen jetzt nicht mehr so laufen. Halte ich eher für wahrscheinlich...



Das haben die auch dringend nötig, wenn man sieht wie stark die Bestellungen aus Europa eingebrochen sind.


----------



## Birdy84 (1. März 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> Reifenhändler reden aber auch gerne viel, damit sie das Zeug verkaufen, wo sie die beste Marge habe. Ich fahre jetzt seit 9 Jahren Hankook-Reifen in 18" und 19", Sommer sowie Winter und habe nicht eine Situation erlebt, die mir das Gefühl vermittelt hat, den falschen Reifen zu fahren.


Mein Reifenhändler hatte mir auch Hankook empfohlen, obwohl ich angemerkt hatte für mehr Leistung mehr Geld auszugeben. Er meinte das lohne sich ganz einfach nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. März 2019)

Gibt halt nicht so viele reiche Leute die ein Elektrokauto für ihr Anwesen brauchen.  Für fahren in Gebäuden und großen Industirehallen sind Elektroautos auch echt super, da stimme ich sogar zu. Ist halt sehr begrenzt der Kundenkreis


----------



## Kuhprah (1. März 2019)

******** sind die Preise runter  Beim SP100D-Modell jetzt für knapp über 100k und dann sind 2,6t in 2,6 auf 100  
Auch das X massiv günstiger geworden. Wie will Audi da seinen e-Tron verkaufen wenn man fürs gleiche Geld ein XP100D bekommt  Bei Audi gibt's ein kleines Auto das in 6,6 auf 100 rennt und bei 200 abriegelt, bei Telsa bekommst mehr Auto, rennst in 3 Sekunden auf 100, Maximal 250, mehr Reichweite etc...    Da bin ich gespannt womit die Premiumhersteller aus D jetzt kontern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. März 2019)

Tesla hat doch die Tage vermeldet alle Autohäuser zu schließen, die Mitarbeiter zu entlassen und komplett auf Onlinebestellung zu gehen damit die Kosten und somit die Preise gesenkt werden können. 

Ich bin zwar ein begeisterter Online-Besteller, aber keine Möglichkeit mehr zu haben die Wagen vorher Probe zufahren oder zu besichtigen finde ich schon stark grenzwertig.

Edit: 

Elektroautos: Tesla schliesst viele Laeden und verkauft nur noch online | heise online

Es soll wohl noch Ausstellungs/Informationszentren geben. 
Lediglich der Vertrieb wird komplett auf Online umgestellt, was dennoch eine riesige Entscheidung ist welche viele Stellen kosten wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. März 2019)

Ist aber nachvollziehbar. Zumal ja der Vertrieb eigentlich immer schon nur temporär war. Sowas wie Händler im klassischen Sinn gibt es ja nicht. Wir haben unsere Autos auch nicht in einem Showroom oder so gekauft sondern online. Bei Interesse kam jemand von Tesla bei uns vorbei mit dem Auto das wir wollten und als es konkreter wurde gabs den Wagen dann mal ein paar Tage zum testen. Verkäufer in dem Sinne etc. brauchten wir gar nicht. Ist nur ein Punkt der Kosten verursacht aber nicht zwingend Geld rein bringt. Oder warum haben die klassischen Hersteller keine eigenen Verkaufsräume sondern wälzen das Risiko in Knebelverträgen an externe ab? 
Und wenn man sich ansieht wie Autos kaufen in den USA oder Asien abläuft, da braucht es keine Händler. Da gibts auch keine Konfigurationen mit 1000 Optionen wie hier zulande üblich. Massenware kann also recht gut online verkauft werden.

******** nur für die die vor 2 Monaten ein SP100 für 160.000€ gekauft haben und feststellen dass sie das gleiche seit heute für 110.000€ bekommen. Wobei das auch wieder darauf hin weisen könnte dass in 10 oder 20 Jahren man gar kein eigenes Auto mehr kauft sondern sich Mobilität bestellt..... der Wandel hat sozusagen bereits angefangen. ​


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wie will Audi da seinen e-Tron verkaufen wenn man fürs gleiche Geld ein XP100D bekommt  Bei Audi gibt's ein kleines Auto das in 6,6 auf 100 rennt und bei 200 abriegelt, bei Telsa bekommst mehr Auto, rennst in 3 Sekunden auf 100, Maximal 250, mehr Reichweite etc...


Wie wäre es damit das der Kunde "Premium" Verarbeitung/Materialanmutung in Innen und Aussenraum haben will?
Das was ich bis jetzt an Teslas gesehen habe war maximal Ford bis VW Niveau.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass das gerade ein Punkt ist, der vielen wichtig ist. Für mich haben Teslas bisher immer so "billig" gewirkt und das bei dem doch recht hohen Preis.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (1. März 2019)

Nun ja, für meinen Geschmack mutet die Innenraumgestaltung eines Teslas nicht als billig an, aber es kann sich definitiv auch nicht mit den sog. Premiumherstellern aus D. messen.

Es ist allerdings auch in Frage zu stellen, ob es statt Plastik tatsächlich Carbon sein muss und ob die Echtlederbestuhlung mit abgesetzten Nähten noch zeitgemäß ist.

In Relation zu vollelektrischen Fahrzeugen anderer Hersteller halte ich die aufgerufenen Preise angemessen, wenn auch in Summe allgemein zu hoch.
Wenn ich mir den I3 so anschaue, der nackig 38.000 € kostet und innen definitiv nicht besser als ein Tesla Model 3 aussieht...

Die Diskussion ist ja schon dort angekommen, dass die Herstellung von Kleinstfahrzeugen (VW up als Beispiel) als Stromer sich gar nicht mehr rechnen würde.


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2019)

Habe ja auch gesagt Ford/VW Niveau. Das fahren auch eine Menge Leute, aber ist eben nicht das selbe Niveau wie Audi/BMW/Benz/JLR/Volvo.
Der i3 ist hoffnungslos overengineered. Ähnlich wie damals der BMW C1 und der Audi A2. Auf das C1 Comeback als Stromer hoffe ich trotzdem nach wie vor.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2019)

Mir geht es halt vor Allem um das Äußere und das sieht mir zu sehr nach Plastik aus. Von Innen sind die Dinger halt typisch amerikanisch, eher spartanisch aufgestellt (wenn man mal das riesige Display weglässt). Man muss es halt mögen. Für mich wäre das aber nichts.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings auch in Frage zu stellen, ob es statt Plastik tatsächlich Carbon sein muss und ob die Echtlederbestuhlung mit abgesetzten Nähten noch zeitgemäß ist.



Die Frage stellt sich nicht, denn es ist der Kunde, der das entscheidet, ob er das haben will oder nicht und nicht der Hersteller. Bei BMW Individual kriege ich alles, was ich will, wenn ich bereit bin dafür zu bezahlen. Bei Mercedes Designo ist es auch nicht anders. Und wenn mir ein Hersteller sagt, hey, Leder ist nicht, dann sage ich, okay, dann könnt ihr eure Karre behalten, ganz einfach.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das haben die auch dringend nötig, wenn man sieht wie stark die Bestellungen aus Europa eingebrochen sind.



Was wohl auch daran liegt, das Autos wie der Ioniq und Kona EV, und auch andere Stromer mittlerweile besser und günstiger sind, wobei das aber natürlich Subjektiv bewertet ist.

Reichweite bekommt man mittlerweile auch wo anders, ...


----------



## Riverna (9. März 2019)

Bald geht die Saison für den Subi wieder los und ich bin noch voll im Umbauen. Ich sag euch... die ganzen Fahrwerkslager umpressen war eine selten dumme Idee. Manche von den Saudingern gehen einfach nicht raus, da kannste machen und tun. Und weil ich eh gerade dabei bin habe ich alle Achsteile neu lackieren lassen, genau so das Differenzial, die Hinterachse und die Halterung des Differenzials. Die 4 Radlager habe ich auch auf Verdacht mal erneuert, natürlich habe ich bemerkt das keines der vieren kaputt war. Was mich bei dem Sturz und dem Einsatzgebiet doch schon etwas gewundert hat.


----------



## DARPA (10. März 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Bald geht die Saison für den Subi wieder los und ich bin noch voll im Umbauen. Ich sag euch... die ganzen Fahrwerkslager umpressen war eine selten dumme Idee. Manche von den Saudingern gehen einfach nicht raus, da kannste machen und tun.



Zur Not brennste die alte Shice raus


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. März 2019)

Ja super, dann kann man die Fahrwerksteile ja gleich wegwerfen. 

Die einfachste und schnellste Methode ist, wenn man einfach mit einem kleineren Presswerkzeug das Gummi Innenteil rauspresst. Dann nimmt man einen kleinen Stabschleifer und schleift die noch steckende Hülse auf ganzen Länge auf, ohne dabei den Sitz anzuschleifen. Dann fällt die quasi fast von alleine raus, weil die Spannung komplett raus ist. Das muss man  bei fast allen alten Autos so machen. Bei uns kommen in letzter Zeit erstaunlich viele W201 und W124, die ihr Auto quasi grundsaniert haben wollen, da hat sich diese Methode gut bewährt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. März 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Zum einen war ich durch viele Berichte von Michelin als Marke (also doch eher Voodoo als objektive Fakten...) .


 Ich fahre jetzt seit über 40 Jahren PKW.
Die besten Reifen sind ... Michelin.
Langlebig, super Straßenlage und leise.

Nur Dunlop oder Goodyear waren ähnlich gut.


----------



## Riverna (10. März 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Zur Not brennste die alte Shice raus



Ich hab mir dafür eine Presse gekauft, aber trotzdem quält man sich damit ziemlich. Aber habe jetzt bis auf 2 Lager an den hinteren Radschenkeln alles aus und neu eingepresst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ...
> Die besten Reifen sind ... Michelin.
> Langlebig, super Straßenlage und leise...



Kann ich definitiv so pauschal nicht bestätigen, hatte schon richtig miese Michelin Pilot Sport, viel zu weich, keine Haltbarkeit und schmieren...

Das muss man Modellbezogen, sowohl beim Auto als auch beim Reifen, betrachten.

Im Gegenzug hatte ich schon Maxxis MA-V1, die es auch mit Premiumreifen aufnehmen hätten können, auf dem Fahzeug.

Aus der Reifenwahl kann man ne Wissenschaft machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2019)

Weiche Reifen sind sehr gut die haben wenigstens anständig Grip.
Ich kenne keinen guten Reifen der lange hält.


----------



## Zeiss (11. März 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich hab mir dafür eine Presse gekauft, aber trotzdem quält man sich damit ziemlich. Aber habe jetzt bis auf 2 Lager an den hinteren Radschenkeln alles aus und neu eingepresst.



Hab ich beim 8er auch schon hinter mir, habe aber alle Lager problemlos rausbekommen mit der Presse, die Hülsen in der richtigen Größe waren natürlich die Voraussetzung, habe sie mir vorher drehen lassen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit über 40 Jahren PKW.
> Die besten Reifen sind ... Michelin.
> Langlebig, super Straßenlage und leise.



Äääääääähm, nein.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit über 40 Jahren PKW.
> Die besten Reifen sind ... Michelin.
> Langlebig, super Straßenlage und leise.
> 
> Nur Dunlop oder Goodyear waren ähnlich gut.


Das kann man doch pauschal überhaupt nicht sagen. So viele unteschiedlich und Herstellerspezifische Modell wie es gibt, so unterschiedlich ist auch die Qualität. Der Opel GT '07 wurde mit Goodyear Reifen geliefert, die als "Holzreifen" abgestempelt worden sind. Der Ford Mustang '14 wird mit Pirelli Reifen geliefert, die gar nichts gut können.


----------



## DARPA (11. März 2019)

Es ist wie immer. Es gibt keine guten Hersteller, nur gute Produkte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weiche Reifen sind sehr gut die haben wenigstens anständig Grip.
> Ich kenne keinen guten Reifen der lange hält.


Nur, wenn die Reifen nicht zu weich sind, und das “Schmieren“ anfangen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nur, wenn die Reifen nicht zu weich sind, und das “Schmieren“ anfangen.


So viele Trackdays bei 30°C gibt es ja zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2019)

Die Michelin Pilot Sport die ich hatte waren bei ca. 30°C schon bei normaler Straßengeschwindigkeit überfordert, die waren definitiv mist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2019)

Dann hast du entweder was falsch gemacht oder falschen Luftdruck draufgehabt.  Ich habe noch keinen Reifen gesehen, den es auf normaler Straße total abgepellt hat.

Auf der Rennstrecke keine Frage, da passiert das schonmal. Aber selbst wenn man auf der öffentlichen Straße eine Bergstrecke immer wieder hoch und runterscheppert, dann passiert das nicht. Dafür hat man auf einer normalen Straße einfach nicht genug Grip und auch nicht genug Platz. Nen bischen werden die auf jeden Fall Knödel schieben aber das ist ja normal und nix ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2019)

Das waren Michelin Pilot Sport 195/55R15 Ganzjahresreifen auf nem Golf 3 Cabrio 1.9TDI, &die waren als Neureifen nicht ansatzweise sportlich fahrbar.

War aber nicht mein Auto, und auch nicht meine Entscheidung diese Reifen zu kaufen.

Die haben kein 20k gehalten.
Danach gabs Sommerreifen und Winterreifen, die haben besser funktioniert.


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2019)

Pilot Sport als Ganzjahresreifen?
Gab es die früher mal?
Ich kenn Pilot Sport nur als reine Sommerreifen.


----------



## Zeiss (11. März 2019)

Ich auch, nur für den Sommer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. März 2019)

Gab es, ja. Muss si 16-18 Jahre her sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2019)

Du fährst Ganzjahresreifen und wunderst dich das die ******* sind? 

Ganzjahresreifen nennt man Ganzjahresreifen, weil sie das ganze Jahr über nichts taugen.  

Ein Ganzjahresreifen ist quasi ein Winterreifen mit extra hartem Gummi. Unter welchen Bedingungen sollte der nützlich sein?


----------



## Kuhprah (11. März 2019)

Immer dann wenn der Durchschnittsautofahrer vom Schnee überrascht wird  Also alles nördlich als Nürnberg quasi alle zwischen November und April


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2019)

Und was hat diese Argumentation jetzt mit der Thematik zu tun, dass ich argumentiert habe, dass Michelin nicht pauschal gut ist?


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2019)

Ich hatte vor 20 Jahren auch mal schlechte Reifen auf nem Golf, aber was hat das mit den heutigen Reifen zu tun?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2019)

Grundsätzlich ging es darum, das man nicht sagen kann, Marke A ist immer gut, sorry, da stimmt ihr mir ja sogar zu und diskutiert trotzdem über das Argument in sich?


----------



## Captn (12. März 2019)

Ich mache da gar kein Gewese mehr drum, ich hab letztes Jahr für 200€ nen Satz Goodyear Ultra Grip 8 gekauft, der quasi neu war, weil man mir nen Satz 19" Felgen gegeben hat. Da ich aber schon 16" Winterräder mit frischen Reifen hatte, die der Vorbesitzer erst kurz bevor ich das Auto gekauft hatte, hat raufziehen lassen, hab ich mir gesagt entweder findet man jetzt was günstiges oder die 19" Felgen kommen in Bucht. Ob es bessere Reifen gibt? Mit Sicherheit.
Die Frage ist, ob es mich auch intereressiert .
Mit den Goodyear hatte ich jetzt bei jedem Wetter keine Probleme, weder bei Matsch, Regen oder Schnee bzw. auf der Autobahn, Landstraße oder Stadt. Das einzig nervige war das Aufziehen der Reifen, weil es Runflat sind. Laut sollen sie wohl sein, aber bei Winterrädern ist mir das erst recht Wurst. Bei geschlossenen Fenstern hört man ohnehin nichts.
Die Vredestein, die der Vorbesitzer sich vorher bei seinem Reifenhändler geholt hatte, waren viel schlimmer. Auf dem Rückweg von München nach Berlin hat man nämlich schön gemerkt, dass man beim Spurwechsel auf verschneiten, matschigen Straßen zum Rutschen tendiert. Eine kurze Suche hat auch ergeben, dass genau das bei dem Reifen bemängelt wurde . Sowas kann ich dann wirklich nicht gebrauchen. Solange die Fahreigenschaften gut sind, ist mir der Rest, wie Abrollgeräusche und Verbrauch egal. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ging es darum, das man nicht sagen kann, Marke A ist immer gut, sorry, da stimmt ihr mir ja sogar zu und diskutiert trotzdem über das Argument in sich?


Grundsätzlich ist das schon so das Marken auch mal was schlechtes haben können. Es gibt auch Marken die nicht einen brauchbaren Reifen haben.

Ich fand es halt nur lustig das du Ganzjahresreifen gekauft hast, nur um festzustellen das die totaler Müll sind.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. März 2019)

Du kannst offenbar nicht richtig lesen:


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das waren Michelin Pilot Sport 195/55R15  Ganzjahresreifen auf nem Golf 3 Cabrio 1.9TDI, &die waren als  Neureifen nicht ansatzweise sportlich fahrbar.
> 
> *War aber nicht mein Auto, und auch nicht meine Entscheidung diese Reifen zu kaufen.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuhprah (12. März 2019)

Und ich Depp merk nicht mal ob ein Reifen im Grenzbereich nen halben km/h mehr her geben würde oder der Bremsweg unter Laborbedinungen 400 cm weniger ist.. ich fahr nur und stelle fest dass fast alle Reifen mich sicher von A nach B bringen und im Schnitt 40.000km halten  Zu 99% fahre ich im Sommer Michelin und Bridgestone, im Winter seit 20 Jahren Nokian…. wichtig war mir immer dass sie auf die Felge gehen und rund und schwarz sind


----------



## totovo (15. März 2019)

Wo wir grad bei Reifen sind...
kann man solchen Angeboten trauen? Ebay 
Scheint so als wären zwei Reifen beschädigt, die müsste man austauschen, denke ich, aber die kleinen Einschläge an den Felgen würden mich jetzt perse nicht stören!


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2019)

Wenn es dich nicht stört das deine Räder einern und Unwucht haben wie sau...


----------



## Captn (15. März 2019)

Die Frage ist doch eher, was der gemacht hat, damit die so aussehen.


----------



## totovo (15. März 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn es dich nicht stört das deine Räder einern und Unwucht haben wie sau...



Wie meinst du das? Denkst du, der Anprall war so heftig, dass sich die ganze Felge verzogen hat? Ansonsten sieht der Defekt ja relativ klein aus...
Wuchten lassen würde ich sie sowieso. 
Mir gehts auch weniger um dieses Angebot im Speziellen sondern eher darum, ob man prinzipiell Räder auf ebay kaufen kann... Hab damit keine Erfahrung. Ich habe die sonst immer beim Händler vor Ort gekauft. Ich habe allerdings das dumpfe Gefühl, dass man da zu viel zahlt!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2019)

das Risiko wäre mir auch zu groß, das sieht eher nach harten Einschlägen an der Felge aus, deren Auswirkungen sind nicht so simpel zu bewerten.
Boardsteinkratzer sind das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. März 2019)

totovo schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Denkst du, der Anprall war so heftig, dass sich die ganze Felge verzogen hat? Ansonsten sieht der Defekt ja relativ klein aus...
> Wuchten lassen würde ich sie sowieso.
> Mir gehts auch weniger um dieses Angebot im Speziellen sondern eher darum, ob man prinzipiell Räder auf ebay kaufen kann... Hab damit keine Erfahrung. Ich habe die sonst immer beim Händler vor Ort gekauft. Ich habe allerdings das dumpfe Gefühl, dass man da zu viel zahlt!


So heftig wie der Reifen kaputt ist bei dem Querschnitt ist die Felge mit Sicherheit krum. Bei Niederquerschnittsreifen muss die Felge nicht mal eine Einschlagstelle haben und kann trotzdem nur durch den Schlag vom Reifen krum sein.

Bei Ebay wäre ich immer Vorsichtig. Es hat ja meistens schon einen Grund, warum da jemand was verkauft.  Wenn man etwas perfekt funktionierendes hat, dann verkauft man das ja nicht einfach nur so, um anderen Leuten eine Freude zu machen.


----------



## totovo (15. März 2019)

Okay, Danke!
Es kam mir ein wenig spanisch vor. In der Beschreibung steht halt "guter Zustand" und "Leichte Beschädigungen"... Dann muss ich wohl doch zum freundlichen.


----------



## Riverna (15. März 2019)

Die kleinen Macken machen die Felge garantiert nicht krumm, die Reifen kann man trotzdem in die Tonne werfen. Am besten Anfahren und gucken und wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt beim Örtlichen Reifenfreddi schnell mal auf Unwucht und eiern prüfen lassen. Hab Tag täglich mit Felgen zu tun die viel schlimmer aussehen und selten sind die wirklich am eiern oder gar krumm.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. März 2019)

aber wenn, sind die teuronen dafür echt zu viel


----------



## Riverna (16. März 2019)

Ich finde das ganz und gar nicht teuer. Man muss bedenken das original Felgen eben deutlich teurer sind als aus dem Zubehör. Ich wette bei VW kostet eine Felge mehr als da der Satz kosten soll.


----------



## Zeiss (17. März 2019)

Da ist jemand zu blöd zum Einparken, nichts weiter. So den Reifen auszureißen habe ich auch schon hingekriegt, aber ohne Felgenhorn zu erwischen...


----------



## totovo (17. März 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganz und gar nicht teuer. Man muss bedenken das original Felgen eben deutlich teurer sind als aus dem Zubehör. Ich wette bei VW kostet eine Felge mehr als da der Satz kosten soll.



jap, original von VW kostet eine Felge schon 500€, da ist noch kein Reifen dabei...
Ich werde noch mal drüber schlafen ob ich das riskiere. Und insbesondere ob nicht 19" auch reichen


----------



## Kuhprah (17. März 2019)

Originalfelgen kosten immer ein Vermögen. Keine Ahnung warum, Design ist es meistens ja nicht, eventuell einfach weils Leute gibt die das trotzdem zahlen?


----------



## Captn (17. März 2019)

Naja, ich kenne keine Zubehörfelge, die besser auf meinem Fahrzeug ausschaut als eine vernünftige Originalfelge von BMW. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (17. März 2019)

Das ist zum Glück Geschmackssache  Das kann jeder sehen wie er will. Also auch das Auto, nicht nur die Felge


----------



## Riverna (17. März 2019)

Ich finde Zubehörfelgen sehen zu 98% besser aus als jede Hersteller Interne Felge.


----------



## Zeiss (17. März 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne keine Zubehörfelge, die besser auf  meinem Fahrzeug ausschaut als eine vernünftige Originalfelge von BMW.



Check.


----------



## Klutten (17. März 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne keine Zubehörfelge, die besser auf meinem Fahrzeug ausschaut als eine vernünftige Originalfelge von BMW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Deswegen habe ich mir für den M2 Competition die Sternspeiche  M666 vom M4 geholt. Die sind zwar recht teuer, aber dafür sind es Schmiedefelgen von Fuchs. Solche Dinger kosten immer einen guten Aufpreis.


----------



## Zeiss (17. März 2019)

So wie die Styling 37M, ebenfalls Schmiedefelgen von Fuchs. Eine liegt bei 500€, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. März 2019)

Felgen vom Hersteller sind immer teurer, weil man auch noch nach 10 Jahren eine einzige Felge neu nachkaufen kann. Irgendwer muss die Dinger ja vorhalten.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. März 2019)

Kann ich bestätigen. Originalteile bekommt man etwas länger. Aber auch grosse Felgenhersteller sind da oft ziemlich unten durch mit Ersatzteilen. Bestes Beispiel ist das OZ Racing. Einmal Felgen von denen gekauft, aber die sehen nie wieder auch nur einen Cent von mir


----------



## totovo (17. März 2019)

Also ich persönlich habe noch keine Zubehörfelge gesehen, die mir gefällt. Die originalen gefallen mir irgendwie besser. Aber falls ihr Vorschläge habt, lasse ich mich gerne inspirieren.


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2019)

Gibt doch mittlerweile von so ziemlich jeder beliebten OEM Felge einen Nachbau, also am Design scheitert es da eher nicht.
Aber ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass bei den hunderten Designs die es gibt, keins dabei ist welches dir gefällt.


----------



## Klutten (17. März 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> So wie die Styling 37M, ebenfalls Schmiedefelgen von Fuchs. Eine liegt bei 500€, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.



Bei dem Preis hätte ich gleich 2 Sätze geordert. ^^

Die Sternspeiche M666 sind ungleich teurer. Vorne 1.005€ und hinten 1.105€ das Stück.   Einen Satz gibt es dann etwas günstiger. Zubehör oder Nachbau-Design sind für mich keine Alternative.


----------



## Captn (17. März 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> So wie die Styling 37M, ebenfalls Schmiedefelgen von Fuchs. Eine liegt bei 500€, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.


So einen Satz werde ich mir auch noch holen. Aber erst wenn ich neue Reifen brauche. Momentan kosten die ja gebraucht nur zwischen 800-1200 der Satz ^^. Für den Winter habe ich aber jetzt erste frische Reifen für die Styling 235 geholt und die Styling 95 will ich im Sommer eigentlich nicht missen. So bleibt mir also nur übrig den Winterradsatz zu tauschen. 
Die Styling 5 in 18" halten sich noch viel höher. Da bekommt man keinen Satz unter 2000€ gebraucht, selbst wenn die Räder eigentlich aufbereitet werden müssen. BBS halt ^^.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (17. März 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Originalteile bekommt man  etwas länger. Aber auch grosse Felgenhersteller sind da oft ziemlich  unten durch mit Ersatzteilen. Bestes Beispiel ist das OZ Racing. Einmal  Felgen von denen gekauft, aber die sehen nie wieder auch nur einen Cent  von mir



Warum das?

Ein Kumpel vom mir hat zwei Sätze von Hamann, die  OZ sind, und zwar diese hier:  Hamann PG1 Es sind  dreiteilige Felgen mit Edelstahlbett. Dann hat er ein Innenbett  gebraucht, weil seiner einen Schlag hatte. Ein Anruf bei denen und  drei/vier Tage später hatte er den Ersatz. Dabei wird die Felge schon  ewig nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. März 2019)

Hatte nen Satz OZ Crono Evolution in 8x17". Allerweltsgrösse. Da hab ich mir 2 Jahre nach dem Kauf 2 Felgen kaputt gemacht. Tja.. Pech, das Modell in dem Lochkreis 5x100 war nicht mehr lieferbar, ich könne mir aber jederzeit aus dem Sortiment einen neuen Radsatz bestellen  Ja klar.. da kauft man extra OZ weil die ja so nen guten Namen haben und dann steht man nach 2 Jahren ohne Ersatz schon da....


----------



## Zeiss (18. März 2019)

Na super, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Aber 5x100? Was ist das für eine krumme Größe?

Hab gerade eine neue Nase (sogar mit SRA, wird nachgerüstet  ) für den 8er bestellt, lieferbar innerhalb von 3-5 Werktagen... und das bei einem Auto, das seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr gebaut wird.

Mich würde es echt mal interessieren, wieviele Nasen sie pro Jahr so verkaufen...


----------



## Zocker24 (18. März 2019)

5x100 ist vag, die kleineren und älteren Modelle wie Octavia 1U usw


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. März 2019)

5x100 ist VAG Standard Maß. Mitlerweile sind zum Glück etliche Autos schon 5x112.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2019)

also ich kenne nur 4x100 oder 5x112


----------



## Kuhprah (18. März 2019)

Die ganze Golf 4 Plattform hat 5x100. VW Golf, Bora, Beetle,  Audi A3 und TT, SEAT Leon, Toledo, Skoda Octavia... Also durchaus verbreitet glaube ich


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. März 2019)

Ah, das erklärt einiges, bei uns wurde von golf 3 auf 5 gewechselt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. März 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die ganze Golf 4 Plattform hat 5x100. VW Golf, Bora, Beetle,  Audi A3 und TT, SEAT Leon, Toledo, Skoda Octavia... Also durchaus verbreitet glaube ich



Die kleineren Plattformen ebenfalls (Polo, Fox, Ibiza, Fabia, A1, A2)


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2019)

Golf 3 hatte auch schon 5x100, jedenfalls die PS kräftigeren Modelle.
Gut und der GTI.


----------



## Riverna (18. März 2019)

Subaru hat auch 5x100. Zumindestens bis 2007.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Golf 3 hatte auch schon 5x100, jedenfalls die PS kräftigeren Modelle.
> Gut und der GTI.


Wir hatten nen 90PS TDI, das waren 4x, das weiß ich dann doch noch.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2019)

Und, habe ich was anderes behauptet?
Ein 1.9TDI ist halt nicht der GTI, GTI 16V oder VR6.


----------



## Riverna (19. März 2019)

Unter unter PS kräftige Modelle fällt ein 90PSler wohl auch kaum


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. März 2019)

Damit meine ich doch nur, dass das erklärt, wieso ich nur die beiden kenne.


----------



## Zeiss (20. März 2019)

Ich kenne von VW auch nur den 112er Lochkreis... Wusste gar nicht, dass VW da so viele unterschiedliche hat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. März 2019)

VW macht viel dummes zeug, wenn der Tag lang ist


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. März 2019)

Ich würde mal sagen das betrifft quasi alle Hersteller.
BMW schwenkt neuerdings auch zum 5x112 Lochkreis um, dazu mehrfach Änderung des Nabenlochdurchmessers bei 5x120.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> VW macht viel dummes zeug, wenn der Tag lang ist


Ach an kurzen auch. 

Mein Schwede ist jetzt auch vom Onkel Doktor zurück. 900€ für den Austausch eines Teiles was ein EU Modell nie gehabt hätte und dessen Fehlermeldung besagte dass es sich nicht 100%ig sicher war ob es korrekt funktioniert.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich kenne von VW auch nur den 112er Lochkreis... Wusste gar nicht, dass VW da so viele unterschiedliche hat.


VW hatte früher jahrzehntelang 4x100.
Dann kam 5x100 bei den leistungsstärkeren Modellen dazu.
Mittlerweile ist fast alles 5x112, Ausnahme sollte nur noch der Up sein.


----------



## fctriesel (20. März 2019)

Und der T6. Auch kein 112er.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Das ist ja auch kein Auto.
Amarok, LT und Konsorten sollten den LK dann ja auch haben.


----------



## Captn (20. März 2019)

fctriesel schrieb:


> Und der T6. Auch kein 112er.


Hat der nicht wie der T5 5x120 so wie BMW?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. März 2019)

Ich bin letztens einen Teil des Weges gefahren, den ich sonst immer zur Uni (Düsseldorf) fuhr. Es sind nur wenige Jahre vergangen, aber das, was ich im Verkehr sehen durfte, machte mich recht sprachlos. Klar, nach der Arbeit will jeder schnell nach Hause, doch erinnern die Straßen einen mittlerweile eher an Destruction Derby. Nimmt irgendjemand noch Rücksicht auf andere?
Freue mich schon, gleich A52 und A40 befahren zu dürfen. Mal schauen, ob die Leute im Pott auch so schlimm sind.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. März 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens einen Teil des Weges gefahren, den ich sonst immer zur Uni (Düsseldorf) fuhr. Es sind nur wenige Jahre vergangen, aber das, was ich im Verkehr sehen durfte, machte mich recht sprachlos. Klar, nach der Arbeit will jeder schnell nach Hause, doch erinnern die Straßen einen mittlerweile eher an Destruction Derby. Nimmt irgendjemand noch Rücksicht auf andere?
> Freue mich schon, gleich A52 und A40 befahren zu dürfen. Mal schauen, ob die Leute im Pott auch so schlimm sind.



Survival of the fittest gilt doch schon seit Jahren im Straßenverkehr


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Freue mich schon, gleich A52 und A40 befahren zu dürfen. Mal schauen, ob die Leute im Pott auch so schlimm sind.


Auf der A40 wird im Verhältnis der Automassen IMO verdammt anständig gefahren.


----------



## Captn (21. März 2019)

Es wird halt meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig kontrolliert und wenn, dann wird es wie bei Kleinkindern geahndet. Allein der Begriff Sicherheitsabstand sagt den wenigsten etwas. Gefühlt fährt hier in Berlin jeder wie er will. Da erfüllt es mich immer mit Freude, wenn ich in den Süden fahre, Richtung München oder Nürnberg. Das ist gar kein Vergleich zu dem, was hier los ist.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (21. März 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> Es wird halt meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig kontrolliert und wenn, dann wird es wie bei Kleinkindern geahndet.



Genau das ist das Problem.


----------



## taks (21. März 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem.



Deutschland könnte ja auch sowas in Richtung "Via sicura" einführen ^^


----------



## xenos1 (21. März 2019)

Da ich neue Sommerreifen brauchte und die alten Alufelgen nicht wirklich schön waren hab ich mir auch neue Felgen gekauft. Die Felgen- und Reifengröße steht so nicht in den Papieren oder der COC.  Zur Felge gibt es ne ABE, in der mit der gewählten Reifengröße mein Auto drinsteht. Den Zusatz "A01" gibts nicht, heißt also dass es nicht dem TÜV vorgeführt werden muss. Ich hab nun schon oft gelesen, dass wenn die Größe nicht in den Papieren/COC steht, es auf jeden Fall eingetragen werden muss. Bedeutet das für mich nun, dass ich direkt zur Zulassungsstelle gehen und denen die ABE auf den Tisch legen kann, damit die es mir eintragen (da kein  A01 in der ABE) oder reicht es doch aus, nur die ABE mitzuführen ohne es eintragen zu müssen? Bin mir da ziemlich unsicher und will nicht mit erloschener BE rumfahren


----------



## Kuhprah (21. März 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Deutschland könnte ja auch sowas in Richtung "Via sicura" einführen ^^



Dann wären bei euch aber die Gefängnisse voll und die Strassen leer


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2019)

xenos1 schrieb:


> ... Die Felgen- und Reifengröße steht so nicht in den Papieren oder der COC.  Zur Felge gibt es ne ABE, in der mit der gewählten Reifengröße mein Auto drinsteht. Den Zusatz "A01" gibts nicht, heißt also dass es nicht dem TÜV vorgeführt werden muss.


Du musst dir *jeden *Hinweis und *jede *Auflage durchlesen.



xenos1 schrieb:


> Ich hab nun schon oft gelesen, dass wenn die Größe nicht in den Papieren/COC steht, es auf jeden Fall eingetragen werden muss.


Auch dafür gibt es in den Teilegutachten zur ABE einen entsprechende Auflage - meist A02. Wenn der zitierte Satz im Gutachten auftaucht, dann fährst du damit zu DEKRA, TÜV oder einer anderen dir gewünschten Organisation und lässt die Räder eintragen. In dem Fall ist es nichts anderes wie die Auflage A01.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf der A40 wird im Verhältnis der Automassen IMO verdammt anständig gefahren.


Jupp, das stimmt. Insgesamt war das geordnet.
Empfand das in Gelsenkrichen in der Stadt auch wesentlich entspannter, obwohl ich nicht ortskundig bin.


----------



## worco (27. März 2019)

Anbei mein Neuer, am Montag abgeholt.
Die Woche fahre ich Ihn noch ein und am Samstag gehts damit auf große Tour, ich freu mich


----------



## Zeiss (27. März 2019)

Achtusch**sse...


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2019)

Ja schon schlimm so ein VW.


----------



## ich558 (27. März 2019)

So viel Chrom  Das gehört alles schwarz dann stimmt auch die Optik


----------



## tsd560ti (27. März 2019)

Coole Farbe, Glückwunsch zum neuen Auto! 

Welchen Motor hast du bestellt?


----------



## Gimmick (27. März 2019)

Es wird keinen direkten Nachfolger des V40 von Volvo mehr geben, bzw. es wird eher eine Art Kompakt-SUV  .

Hatte eigentlich fast-quasi-tendenziell nur auf das neue Modell gewartet  =/.


----------



## worco (27. März 2019)

@tsd : Danke. Ist der 286PS Diesel
@Zeiss, wieso? Ich mag ihn optisch, Fahr Komfort ist super und Platz hat er auch, bin schon schlechtere Autos gefahren


----------



## Zeiss (27. März 2019)

Okay, wenn er er Dir optisch so sehr gefällt, dann passt es ja. Das von vorne ist ja nicht so mein Fall um es politisch korrekt auszudrücken 
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Neuen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Es wird keinen direkten Nachfolger des V40 von Volvo mehr geben, bzw. es wird eher eine Art Kompakt-SUV  .
> 
> Hatte eigentlich fast-quasi-tendenziell nur auf das neue Modell gewartet  =/.


Das würde mich schon sehr wundern. Im Moment(!) gibt es auf den neuen Plattformen nur den XC40 in dem Größenformat, aber ganz ohne Hatchback/"Golf-Klasse" wird man auf Dauer bestimmt nicht hantieren (können).


----------



## Gimmick (27. März 2019)

worco schrieb:


> Anbei mein Neuer, am Montag abgeholt.
> Die Woche fahre ich Ihn noch ein und am Samstag gehts damit auf große Tour, ich freu mich



Ich bin kein SUV-Freund, aber allgemein sagt mir die Design-Linie von VW schon zu, sieht gut aus.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das würde mich schon sehr wundern. Im Moment(!) gibt es auf den neuen Plattformen nur den XC40 in dem Größenformat, aber ganz ohne Hatchback/"Golf-Klasse" wird man auf Dauer bestimmt nicht hantieren (können).



Hatte das über "Volvo V40 2019" ergooglet,  hier z.B. hatte ich das dann gelesen.
Aber ist eh noch hin, bin gespannt


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2019)

Achja, die Hersteller mit ihren SUVs.
Gibt bestimmt bald nur noch SUVs. 
Was war nochmal der Vorteil von den Dingern?


----------



## Captn (27. März 2019)

Alte Leute können besser einsteigen und wenn du wen überfährst, landet jener eher unter als auf dem Auto.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gimmick (27. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Achja, die Hersteller mit ihren SUVs.
> Gibt bestimmt bald nur noch SUVs.
> Was war nochmal der Vorteil von den Dingern?



Mehr HP und Armor.


----------



## taks (27. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was war nochmal der Vorteil von den Dingern?



Wenn man Fussgänger ummäht kleben die nicht immer in der Windschutzscheibe


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Achja, die Hersteller mit ihren SUVs.
> Gibt bestimmt bald nur noch SUVs.
> Was war nochmal der Vorteil von den Dingern?



Der Markt fordert, die Hersteller reagieren/liefern


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> Alte Leute können besser einsteigen und wenn du wen überfährst, landet jener eher unter als auf dem Auto.


Komisch, meine Mutter kann besser bei im Kombi einsteigen, als in einen SUV.
Ich halte von den Dingern nichts.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. März 2019)

Also das Aus- und Einsteigen ist in Frauchens X schon deutlich komfortabler als in meinem S ... aber ich bin zu geizig, die Kiste verbaucht zu viel  Andererseits.. Platz haste da ohne Ende... so gesehen wieder pratsich.  Wenn man Platz braucht. Ich eher selten 
Aber muss jeder selber wissen was er kauft. Für mich wärs derzeit nix, aber in 20 Jahren mag ich nimmer in ein Auto rein plumpsen müssen...


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Service Höchstleistung des Tages: Audi von Vattern  erkennt den Ad-Blue Stand falsch und droht bei "leer" einfach stehen zu bleiben -> Händler sagt ist ein SW-Problem und will aber für das Update Geld. 
Der Wagen war übrigens beim selben Händler vor 2 Wochen zur Inspektion.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. März 2019)

Es ist einfach angenehmer und übersichtlicher, wenn man höher sitzt. Wem unter 50 geht es da um den Einstieg?


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Einen SUV kaufen damit man an den SUVs noch vorbei gucken kann ist natürlich das Argument schlechthin.


----------



## keinnick (27. März 2019)

Das ist das Problem. Wenn alle diese Kisten fahren, ist der "Vorteil" dahin. Im normalen Auto nervt mich die Sicht hinter so einem Hausfrauenpanzer bereits jetzt ziemlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Service Höchstleistung des Tages: Audi von Vattern  erkennt den Ad-Blue Stand falsch und droht bei "leer" einfach stehen zu bleiben -> Händler sagt ist ein SW-Problem und will aber für das Update Geld.
> Der Wagen war übrigens beim selben Händler vor 2 Wochen zur Inspektion.


Der droht nicht nur.  Wenn die Restreichweite weg ist, springt der nicht mehr an.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Eben. Und wenn sowas durch einen SW-Fehler, also quasi ab Werk, passiert nimmt man dem Endkunden für die Behebung Geld ab?


----------



## ich558 (27. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Achja, die Hersteller mit ihren SUVs.
> Gibt bestimmt bald nur noch SUVs.
> Was war nochmal der Vorteil von den Dingern?



Muss ja keinen Vorteil haben. Man kann sich auch das kaufen was einem gefällt.


----------



## aloha84 (27. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben. Und wenn sowas durch einen SW-Fehler, also quasi ab Werk, passiert nimmt man dem Endkunden für die Behebung Geld ab?



Ja ist genauso Mode wie den Besitzern eines z.b. A5 2,0 tfsi mit ca. 60tkm runter zu erzählen, dass 1,5 Liter Öl auf 1000km völlig Rahmen sind.
.....das macht man um die Reperatur/Austausch der vom Werk verbauten Kolbenringe soweit hinauszuzögern bis die Garantie rum ist.....um sich dann für 40% Kulanz feiern zu lassen.
Premium eben.


----------



## Gimmick (27. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Service Höchstleistung des Tages: Audi von Vattern  erkennt den Ad-Blue Stand falsch und droht bei "leer" einfach stehen zu bleiben -> Händler sagt ist ein SW-Problem und will aber für das Update Geld.
> Der Wagen war übrigens beim selben Händler vor 2 Wochen zur Inspektion.



Wegen des schlechten bzw. dreisten Service von gibt es bei uns keine Firmenwagen mehr von Audi.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. März 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einen SUV kaufen damit man an den SUVs noch vorbei gucken kann ist natürlich das Argument schlechthin.


Ein SUV ist auch unabhängig von anderen SUVs höher als ein normales Auto.


----------



## Olstyle (27. März 2019)

Höher als "normale", klar. Aber es kann eben immer nur einen größten geben. Bei Häusern z.B. gibt es auch oft Vorschriften wie sehr man dem Nachbarn die Sicht verbauen darf damit die Gemeinschaft noch klar kommt. Ähnliches wünscht man sich allmählich bei den SUVs.


----------



## Captn (27. März 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Komisch, meine Mutter kann besser bei im Kombi einsteigen, als in einen SUV.
> Ich halte von den Dingern nichts.


Ich halte von den Dingern auch nichts. Da tut es genauso ein Kombi und der sieht dann meiner Meinung nach auch gleich besser aus. 
Das mit dem Einsteigen wird halt immer als Argument genannt. Mich persönlich betrifft das ja nicht. Dafür bin ich viel zu jung. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass ich trotz meiner Körpergröße selbst im Alter Probleme hätte in meinen 7er einzusteigen und wieder rauszukommen. 
Das Argument mit der besseren Übersicht klingt für mich auch eher nach einer Aussage von jemandem, der nicht gescheit Auto fahren kann. Wenn ich den Sitz in meinen Auto so einstelle, dass ich unter dem Lenkrad sitze, kann auch ich nicht mehr vernünftig nach vorne Blicken. 
Und wenn man an einem Fahrzeug nicht mehr vorbei sehen kann, dann lässt man Abstand. Man versucht ja auch nicht einen LKW auf der Landstraße zu überholen, während man mit 2m Abstand hinter dem klobigen Ding hinterherfährt (auch wenn es genug Verrückte gibt, die eben das tun). 
Mich würde eher interessieren, warum so viele Leute in der Stadt sich einen SUV zulegen. Mit dem 5er fand ich es schon nervig einen gescheiten Parkplatz zu finden. Mit so einem fetten Ding, das ja nochmal erheblich breiter ist, hat man sicher noch mehr "Spaß" oder ein dickes Nervenkostüm.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (27. März 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren, warum so viele Leute in der Stadt sich einen SUV zulegen. Mit dem 5er fand ich es schon nervig einen gescheiten Parkplatz zu finden. Mit so einem fetten Ding, das ja nochmal erheblich breiter ist, hat man sicher noch mehr "Spaß" oder ein dickes Nervenkostüm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



liegt evtl. daran, dass 5er,7er bzw. A6 und co fast die selben Maße haben wie zb ein Q7 haben bis auf die Höhe 
aber gegen solche Autos schimpft keiner aber wehe ein Q5 parkt mal kacke ein


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. März 2019)

Ich bin selbst kein Freund der SUVs, aber was hat die bessere Übersicht damit zu tun, ob man gut fahren kann oder nicht? 

In der G-Klasse saß ich auch höher. Es fährt sich damit einfach entspannter, wenn man mehr sieht.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. März 2019)

> Service Höchstleistung des Tages:



Mein Yaris steht mittlerweile eine Woche in der Werkstatt, weil die hinteren Bremssattelhalter durchgerostet sind und der Toyota-Händler die Ersatzteile nicht angeliefert bekommt. 
Bei einem Preis von 160€ pro Stück kann man natürlich auch keine schnellere Lieferung erwarten 

Das Problem mit den SUV löse ich in der Regel durch überholen  
Problematischer wird es wenn ich einen hinter mir habe und beide Xenon-Scheinwerfer des X5 direkt an meinem Heck vorbei in die Außenspiegel leuchten.


----------



## Captn (28. März 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst kein Freund der SUVs, aber was hat die bessere Übersicht damit zu tun, ob man gut fahren kann oder nicht?
> 
> In der G-Klasse saß ich auch höher. Es fährt sich damit einfach entspannter, wenn man mehr sieht.



Es war womöglich drastischer ausgedrückt, als es gemeint war. Die höhere Sitzposition mag zwar nett sein, aber wirklich als notwendigen Vorteil sehe ich das nicht. In unserem T5 saß man auch höher, nur wirklich lieber bin ich damit auch nicht gefahren. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den SUV löse ich in der Regel durch überholen
> Problematischer wird es wenn ich einen hinter mir habe und beide Xenon-Scheinwerfer des X5 direkt an meinem Heck vorbei in die Außenspiegel leuchten.



Und wegen solcher Vorkommnisse habe ich eine Sonnenbrille im Auto. Wobei das weniger den SUVs, als den zig Fahrzeugen mit schlecht eingestellten Scheinwerfern geschuldet ist. Ich hab auch schon wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir Elektrochromspiegelgläser zu besorgen, aber sobald ich dann mal einen Spieltermin in der Innenstadt Berlins habe, sind die Dinger vermutlich eh wieder weg...


----------



## Zeiss (28. März 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> Das mit dem Einsteigen wird halt immer als Argument genannt. Mich persönlich betrifft das ja nicht. Dafür bin ich viel zu jung. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass ich trotz meiner Körpergröße selbst im Alter Probleme hätte in meinen 7er einzusteigen und wieder rauszukommen.



Das ist aber eine sehr persönliche Sache. Das hat mit dem Alter wenig zu tun, meine Frau hat einen zweifachen Bandscheibenvorfall, mit ca 32 bekommen, dasselbe auch bei meinem Chef, ist auch so alt. Sie fährt einen Zafira B und wir haben ein Baby, es ist viel angenehmer den Maxicosi in den Zafira zu heben als in den 7er. 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den SUV löse ich in der Regel durch überholen
> Problematischer wird es wenn ich einen hinter mir habe und beide Xenon-Scheinwerfer des X5 direkt an meinem Heck vorbei in die Außenspiegel leuchten.



Für was hat man Elektrochromspiegel? Ich habe immer das Heckrollo oben, das passt dann schon.

Bei den Xen (X1, X3, X5, X6) geht es noch, da gibt es andere Kaliber, wo man nichts mehr sieht.

Für mich ist ein SUV genau so ein Auto wie jedes Andere auch. Mir gehen eher die unfähige Idioten mit ihren Kleinwägen, die wie hingeschissen einparken, weil sie zu blöd sind.


----------



## DARPA (28. März 2019)

Für mich muss ein Auto breiter als hoch sein


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Muss ja keinen Vorteil haben. Man kann sich auch das kaufen was einem gefällt.


Das war nicht die Frage.


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2019)

Automatische Tempoanpassung durch Leistungsreduzierung bei Neuwagen ab 2022. Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Captn (28. März 2019)

Was soll das im Klartext bedeuten?
Automatische Geschwindigkeitsreduktion bei Tempoüberschreitung? Das würde ich sogar begrüßen. [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (28. März 2019)

EU-Initiative: Ab 2022 soll in allen Neuwagen ein automatisches Tempolimit eingebaut werden | Euronews

die Verantwortung über sein Auto soll man schon selbst tragen. Was kommt dann als nächstes? Man darf nicht mehr selbst fahren ab 2030? Küchenmesser darf man nur noch kaufen wenn man kochen kann?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Man darf nicht mehr selbst fahren ab 2030? Küchenmesser darf man nur noch kaufen wenn man kochen kann?


Naja, ne Initiative, die dafür sorgt, dass Messer nur noch zum Kochen verwendet werden, wäre bei den alltäglichen Messerstechereien mittlerweile ziemlich sinnvoll. 

Wenn man auf der Baustelle tatsächlich mal nur die angegebenen 80 oder seltener 60 fährt, wird man doch von LKWs geschoben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> EU-Initiative: Ab 2022 soll in allen Neuwagen ein automatisches Tempolimit eingebaut werden | Euronews
> 
> die Verantwortung über sein Auto soll man schon selbst tragen. Was kommt dann als nächstes? Man darf nicht mehr selbst fahren ab 2030? Küchenmesser darf man nur noch kaufen wenn man kochen kann?


Kamera zukleben und gib ihm.  Was ein Schwachsinn. Ist auf der Autobahn ein "100" Schild durch einen Ast verdeckt und alle Autos bremsen auf "10" runter. 
Tja sie werden ja immer wieder gewählt...


----------



## Captn (28. März 2019)

Ich finde es verantwortungslos mit 70-80km/h auf einer mit Tempo 50 ausgewiesenen Straße in der Stadt zu fahren oder auf Tempo 120 wegen fehlendem Standstreifen zu sch***en, weil das ja viel zu langsam ist. Naja...
Der Vergleich mit dem Küchenmesser hat mich jedoch zum Schmunzeln gebracht. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> EU-Initiative: Ab 2022 soll in allen Neuwagen ein automatisches Tempolimit eingebaut werden | Euronews



Viel mehr würde mich diese Aussage im Artikel aufregen (wenn sie denn zutreffen würde): 


> Wenn das Fahrzeug über dem Grenzwert liegt, gibt das Fahrzeug eine Warnung aus und reduziert automatisch seine Bremsleistung.


 

Davon abgesehen, fahren schon heute Autos mit dem System rum. So schlimm ist es nun auch nicht. Das System lässt sich "überstimmen", wenn man das möchte.


----------



## Verminaard (28. März 2019)

Wann faengt die EU endlich mal mit sinvollen Sachen an?

Dann wundern sie sich warum die Leute so gegen die EU sind, Randparteien aller Lager Zulauf bekommen und fragen sich wie es so weit kommen konnte.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. März 2019)

Macht mein Auto jetzt schon.. so lange das Tempolimit ist kann ich aufs Pedal latschen wie ich will, der wird nedd schneller. Egal ob der hinter mir am Ortsausgang schon 2000m vor dem Ende 50 Schild 80 fahren will oder nicht  Is ausserdem schön entspannend  Man müsste nur definieren wer zahlt wenn das Auto das Tempo falsch liest und es dann blitzt...


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2019)

Bei uns auf der Arbeit steht am Parkplatzeingang ein 20km/h Schild, am Ausgang aber nichts. Das hat beim Leih-XC60 damals schon gereicht dass er mich die ganze weitere Fahrt in der Stadt angemeckert hat.
Leider ist die Beschilderung bei weitem nicht so genau dass sie maschinell eindeutig verständlich ist. Gegen die grundsätzliche Idee Tempolimits auch technisch durchzusetzen hab ich nicht soo viel.

@Kuhprah: Was kannst/musst du denn tun wenn eine Fehlerkennung vorliegt?


----------



## Kuhprah (28. März 2019)

Fehlermeldung? In wie fern meinst du "Was tun bei Fehlermeldung" ?


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2019)

Das Wort lautet Fehl*erkennung*.
Du sagst dein Tesla erlaubt dir schon jetzt nicht schneller als die Beschilderung zu fahren, aber wie kannst du reagieren wenn er diese falsch erkennt?


----------



## Kuhprah (28. März 2019)

Ach so  Einfach die Assistenzsysteme ausschalten. Sobald ich den AP raus nehm bin ich wieder Chef drüber.  Ich kann ja wenn er erkennt bzw. weiss dass da 50 ist kann ich am Hebel Tempo hoch und runter stellen bis ich schwarz werde, da kommt nur die Meldung dass das aufgrund der aktuellen Limite nicht möglich ist. Da hilft nur ausschalten oder Fuss aufs Gas. Bei letzterem kommt die Meldung dass das Fahrpedal betätigt wurde und damit das Temp weder automatisch gehalten wird noch Notbremsungen etc. ausgelöst werden....

Die ganzen System arbeiten halt leider nicht wirklich perfekt. GPS Daten sind falsch, Tempolimits falsch hinterlegt etc... von daher sehe ich das mit 2022 locker... das wird bis dahin auch nicht funktionieren


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2019)

Ach das begrenzt nur den Tempomaten und nicht das Gaspedal, das ist natürlich nochmal was Anderes.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. März 2019)

Japs. Manuell kann ich alles übersteuern. Je nachdem braucht es einfach etwas mehr Kraft. Aber ich kann nicht mit den Lenkradtasten Tempos einstellen die zu hoch sind etc. Das verweigert er. Auch Abstand etc. hält er rigoros ein. Wenn da wo mal einer sich rein quetscht geht der sofort vom Gas bis der Abstand passt und schliesst dann wieder auf. Gibt dem der hinten fährt genug Zeit um vom Handy wieder auf die Strasse zu gucken 
Is alles noch nicht perfekt. Und daher denke ich auch dass das mit 2022 ne grosse Illusion ist. Bevor das kommt haben eh alle Hersteller die vmax schon gesenkt. Volvo fängt an, und da kann bald kein anderer Hersteller sich dann entziehen.  Ab 2022 werden Tempos von 200+ dann wohl nur noch von Sportwagen erreicht werden dürfen. Da die sich dann aber auch an die Abgasgesetzte und neuen Lärmvorschriften halten müssen will die dann auch keiner mehr kaufen


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. März 2019)

Ich muss mich hier mal auskotzen 
Ich hatte mit meinem Puma ende Dezember nen kleinen Unfall, Eisplatte in der Kurve+Schnee drauf.. Bin dann seitlich in ne Scheune gerutscht, Kühler, Front, Dämpfer, Kotflügel im Arsch.
Das alles nu über die letzten Monate selber repariert, vorgestern lief er dann wieder super 
Gestern wollte ich damit fahren, dann erlaubt sich dieses Miststück meinen Schlüssel nicht mehr zu erkennen 
Diese drecks elektronische Wegfahrsperre blinkt mich einfach nur an. Ich könnte kotzen.
Hätte ich nicht erst nen taui reingeschoben, hätte ich das Auto an Ort und Stelle zusammengetreten.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal schauen, was das Problem ist. Ich hoffe auf die Lesespule, die ist spottbillig und kein Problem.
Schlüssel wär das schlimmste, weil ich nur den einen hab. Da müsste ich dann zum Ford Fachhändler und mir neue Schlüssel mit Transponder machen lassen, Kosten für EINEN Schlüssel 180€
Nur müsste ich dazu das Auto ja zum FFH bekommen 

Alternative wäre n neues Steuergerät inkl Transponder...

Alles nicht so prickelnd.

Nu gehts mir schon n bisschen besser  
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2019)

Bist du dir sicher dass der Transponderschlüssel 180€ kostet? Ich habe für meinen PE Schlüssel inklusive Anlernen um die 100€ bezahlt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. März 2019)

Jo, der FFH bei mir im Kaff ist n ziemlicher Halsabschneider.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. März 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Macht mein Auto jetzt schon.. so lange das Tempolimit ist kann ich aufs Pedal latschen wie ich will, der wird nedd schneller. Egal ob der hinter mir am Ortsausgang schon 2000m vor dem Ende 50 Schild 80 fahren will oder nicht



Bei Vollgas/Kickdown wird er den Befehl aber auch umsetzten. 
Soweit ich informiert bin, muss jedes Assistenzsystem problemlos zu übersteuern sein (in dem Fall durch Vollgas), ansonsten wäre es nicht zulässig.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. März 2019)

Joa.. aber ich hab in 99% der Fälle keinen Bock mehr auf manuell fahren wenn das Auto das ruhiger und gemütlicher kann  Da heissts halt einfach dann wirklich bis zum Schild 50 und nedd 100m vorher schon Gas geben.  Auch die ganze Spurwechselei mit ständigem Gas geben, wieder bremsen etc.. Reisetempo eingestellt und dahin geht's. Alles andere is mir inzwischen zu mühsam und kostet unnötig Nerven.  Wenn ich das aber vor 5 Jahren geschrieben hätte dann hätt ich mir gleich selber eine rein hauen können


----------



## RtZk (29. März 2019)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Es ist einfach angenehmer und übersichtlicher, wenn man höher sitzt. Wem unter 50 geht es da um den Einstieg?



Der Einstieg ist schon angenehmer (außer man ist zu klein + zu alt) , nur haben die Teile einen Luftwiderstand der wirklich grausam ist.


----------



## Captn (29. März 2019)

Mit der entsprechenden Motorisierung sollte das ja kein Problem sein. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (30. März 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> Mit der entsprechenden Motorisierung sollte das ja kein Problem sein.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Ändert nichts daran, dass er extrem Windempfindlich ist, merkt man nach meiner Meinung selbst schon extrem bei 100 auf der Landstraße.


----------



## Captn (30. März 2019)

Ja gut, dieses Verhalten wirst du aber auch einfach aufgrund der Höhe mit jedem Transporter haben, besonders bei Seitenwinden. Das durfte ich vor ein paar Wochen, als es derart stürmisch war, mit einem T4 auf der A9 erleben. Da waren 140 km/h das Maß aller Dinge (oder eher der Gefühle), da man sonst Angst hatte die Karre hebt gleich ab. Wobei ein T5 vor mir wohl mehr Probleme damit hatte, so wie der durch die Gegend geschoben worden ist. Da kommt aber auch noch dazu, dass der Hobel einfach alt ist.


----------



## ich558 (30. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass er extrem Windempfindlich ist, merkt man nach meiner Meinung selbst schon extrem bei 100 auf der Landstraße.



Bei welchem Auto soll man das bitte bei 100 merken?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. März 2019)

Normalerweise gleichen die meisten mordernen Fahrzeuge höherer Klassen Seitenwind schon automatisch aus.
Kann mein 335i bereits auch schon und der ist Bj.09 (Aktivlenkung).


----------



## RtZk (31. März 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Auto soll man das bitte bei 100 merken?



Du merkst die Höhe, es wird lauter und man muss mehr beim Lenken aufpassen, es spielt keine Rolle welchen SUV oder welch anderes hohes Fahrzeug du fährst.


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du merkst die Höhe, es wird lauter und man muss mehr beim Lenken aufpassen, es spielt keine Rolle welchen SUV oder welch anderes hohes Fahrzeug du fährst.



Keine Ahnung welche alten Kisten du meinst aber der aktuelle Q7 und selbst der aktuelle RAV4 fahren sich angenehmer und leiser als mein 7er GTD


----------



## taks (1. April 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Auto soll man das bitte bei 100 merken?



Kommt meiner Erfahrung nach auch auf das Gewicht des Autos an. Mit 2 Tonnen ist das Ding viel unempfindlicher auf Seitenwinde als mit einer Tonne.


----------



## Zeiss (1. April 2019)

Selbst bei unserem 2008er Zafira B merkt man nicht wirklich was von der Höhe.

@Topic: Was würde es ca. kosten eine nagelneue (grundierte) Frontschürze lackieren zu lassen?


----------



## ich558 (1. April 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Kommt meiner Erfahrung nach auch auf das Gewicht des Autos an. Mit 2 Tonnen ist das Ding viel unempfindlicher auf Seitenwinde als mit einer Tonne.



damit man Seitenwind merkt muss es sowieso erst mal ordentlich wehen


----------



## Klutten (1. April 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Topic: Was würde es ca. kosten eine nagelneue (grundierte) Frontschürze lackieren zu lassen?



Ich würde mal grob 300-600€ anpeilen, je nach Lackierer und dessen aktueller Laune (Arbeitslage).


----------



## Falk (2. April 2019)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen zusätzlichen / austausch Türdichtungen? 
Gummidichtung, D-Form, fuer Auto, LKW, Motor, Tuer, Dichtstreifen, Dichtungsprofil, Hohlraum-Abdichtung, 14 x 12 mm, 4,06 m: Amazon.de: Auto

Bei meinem mittlerweile 13 Jahren alten Golf V gibt es bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (>180) doch recht unangenehme Windgeräusche, die aus dem oberen Bereich der Tür kommen (Beifahrer hat mal Festgestellt, dass es zieht ) und die gefühlt im Laufe der Jahre lauter geworden sind. 

Hab mir das mal angeschaut, prinzipiell könnte man da noch eine Dichtung anbringen, die Frage ist nur ob das eine totale Schnapps-Idee ist oder ob es tatsächlich einen Vorteil bringen kann (wobei der Preis jetzt in einem Bereich ist, wo ich einfach mal den Samstag Vormittag opfern könnte und das Ganze einfach mal machen, kriegt man ja wieder los).


----------



## Zeiss (2. April 2019)

Wenn es durch eine Dichtung pfeift, dann ist sie einfach durch und gehört getauscht...


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. April 2019)

Originale Türdichtung kaufen, sonst läuft dir überall das Wasser rein.  Ne 2. Dichtung anbringen ist eine sehr ungute Idee.


----------



## Klutten (2. April 2019)

Eine Türdichtung zu erneuern ist eigentlich nicht extrem aufwendig. Sollte der Austausch nicht reichen, dann kann der obere Rahmen auch mit Gefühl nachgebogen werden. Ein Bekannter von mir macht das bei VW beruflich. Der kümmert sich den ganzen Tag um Spaltmaße an Neuwagen und hat dafür echt grobes Werkzeug.


----------



## Verminaard (3. April 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...und hat dafür echt grobes Werkzeug.



Ich musste spontan an den 5kg Feinjustierhammer denken, den unsere Jungs manchmal auspacken.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2019)

Wir haben in der Ausbildung immer gescherzt, dass die Schlosserprüfung darin besteht den richtigen Hammer auszuwählen. Korrekte Antwort ist grundsätzlich der Größte  .


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> [...]


Es war nur die Lesespule 
Glücklicherweise wurde das exakt selbe Teil bei KA und Fiesta benutzt, sonst wärs nicht so billig gewesen


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2019)

Bei der ollen Hybridgurke ab 3:42 brennt nach einer Vollbremsung die Bremse? WTF?  Die anderen sind ja absolut ok. Darf man nicht anhalten wenn man grade gebremst hat, sonst sind die Sättel hinüber. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pko19IorTMQ:222

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. April 2019)

Wieso darf man nicht stehen bleiben? Überhitzen die Dichtungen im Bremssattel? 

Wenn das Auto dafür 10  Meter vorher zum stehen kommt nähme ich das gerne in Kauf. Von 230km/h auf Stillstand abzubremsen ist nun wirklich keine alltägliche Situation.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2019)

Wenn dein Bremsstaub brennt dann brennen auch die Staubschutzmanschen und Verschleißfühler der Bremssättel weg. Wenn du richtig Pech hast auch die Dichtmanschetten der Bremskolben.
Ich würde schon sagen das sowas häufiger mal passiert. Du fährst Vollgas auf der Bahn, siehst ein Stauende und machst eine Vollbremsung. Wenn der Stau komplett steht kann man dann ja nirgends mehr hin. Dann kann man nur noch nen Feuerlöscher holen und hoffen das man schnell genug ist. 

Beim Hybrid wurde bei der Bremse einfach der Rotstift angesetzt, weil das Auto in der Herstellung eh schon zu teuer ist...


----------



## Zeiss (6. April 2019)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich würde mal grob 300-600€ anpeilen, je nach Lackierer und dessen aktueller Laune (Arbeitslage).



Habe den Auftrag jetzt bei MyHammer drin, Angebote zwischen 200 und 300€.


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2019)

Viel Glück. Ich habe von dieser Plattform bis jetzt nicht ein einziges Mal etwas Positives gehört. Für mich wäre das grundsätzlich nichts, aber ich habe im Bekanntenkreis viele, die dort handwerkliche Dienstleistungen gesucht haben. Über die Ergebnisse könnte man ein Buch schreiben ...mit negativem Ausgang. 

Mein Nachbar hatte Renovierungsarbeiten seines Badezimmers in Auftrag gegeben, da ortsansässige Handwerker ja soooo überteuert sind und ist böse auf die Schnauze gefallen. Die ersten Handwerker sprachen kaum deutsch und sind mit Porsche und ähnlichen Luxusmobilen vorgefahren - selbstverständlich nur Arbeiten ohne Rechnung. Die Suche ging also weiter. Nachdem er dann *zwei *Firmen für das kleine Badezimmer gefunden hatte, haperte es an der Abstimmung und es kam zu wochenlangen Verzögerungen nebst kompletter Entfernung des bereits neu gelegten Estrichs. Nachdem die Vorarbeiten dann erledigt waren, konnte endlich der Fliesenleger ran. Dieser wurde dann zwei Wochen lang von seiner hochschwangeren Frau zur Baustelle gebracht, da er keinen Lappen mehr hatte. Ehrlich, ich hätte bei solchen Dingen bereits einen Herzinfarkt erlitten. Mein Nachbar hatte aber schlussendlich nach ~14 Wochen ein renoviertes Badezimmer. Eine ortsansässige Fachfirma hätte diese Arbeiten in etwas mehr als einer Woche erledigt.

Viel Glück...


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. April 2019)

Wir haben my hammer schon zweimal für Vergleich von Umzugsunternehmen genutzt und einmal auch durch die durchführen lassen. Preis war super und wir hatten auch Glück mit dem durchführenden Unternehmen (aus Sachsen).

Für Autoreparaturen nutze ich lieber fair garage. Bei größeren Reparaturen lasse ich mir von meinem Vertragshändler einen Kostenvoranschlag machen und vergleiche den dann dort. Witzigerweise können viele Audi-Vertragswerkstätten aus dem Umland
mit den Preisen von Freien Werkstätten mithalten. Ausdrucken und meinem Freundlichen zeigen hat schon ein paar Mal Wunder bewirkt.


----------



## Zeiss (7. April 2019)

Schauen wir mal, die beiden, die ihre Angebote abgegeben haben, haben ein sauberes Deutsch geschrieben und sind mit 5.0 bewertet...

@Klutten: Renovierungsarbeiten sind nochmal was ganz anderes. Ich kenne einpaar Leute aus der Branche, da geht es sehr lustig zu... Aber Handwerker scheinen es nicht mehr nötig zu haben, habe ich immer mehr das Gefühl.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2019)

Man bekommt halt nur wofür man auch bezahlt. Gute freie Buden kosten in der Regel genauso viel wie die Vertragswerkstätten.


----------



## Zeiss (8. April 2019)

Naja, stimmt so nicht ganz. Im tiefsten Osten werden die Preise niedriger sein, als in Stuttgart oder München, zumindest bei den Freien.


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2019)

Sehe ich ebenso. Nur allein am Preis kann man die Qualität wirklich nicht festmachen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2019)

Wenn eine freie Bude aber die Reparatur zum halben Preis anbietet kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen das auch nur die Hälfte gemacht wird. Es hat niemand etwas zu verschenken.


----------



## Zeiss (8. April 2019)

Zum halben Preis im Vergleich zu was?


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. April 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Zum halben Preis im Vergleich zu was?


Ich denke zu Vertragswerkstätten.
Wobei man das so pauschal nicht sagen kann. Ich spreche da aber auch nur aus eigener Erfahrung.
Bei meinem Auto Zahnriemen+Wapu Wechsel war die günstigste Freie im Ort bei 430€, die teuerste Freie bei 900€, Ford Vertragswerkstatt bei 1250€
3 von 6 freien Werkstätten wollten bzw. konnten mir keinen Kostenvoranschlag geben, weil das benötigte Spezialwerkzeug nicht vorhanden war.
Was soll ich sagen... Die Karre läuft immer noch, obwohl ichs beim günstigsten machen hab lassen


----------



## Zeiss (8. April 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich denke zu Vertragswerkstätten.



Und genau das wäre eine blödsinnige Aussage.

Die Vertragswerkstätte haben zum Beispiel ihren festen Stundenlohn, der um einiges höher liegt als von den Freien. Ich kenne keine freie Werkstatt, die 120€ auf die Stunde aufruft, wie es BMW macht.

Ich habe mal vor Monaten bei uns im Ort beim Lackierer angefragt, was es kosten würde einen Kratzer beim 7er rauszumachen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass er eine Fresse zum Reinschlagen gezogen hat, hat er mir 1200€ genannt. Zwei Ortschaften weiter waren wir bei 500€, für denselben Arbeitsumfang...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. April 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe mal vor Monaten bei uns im Ort beim Lackierer angefragt, was es kosten würde einen Kratzer beim 7er rauszumachen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass er eine Fresse zum Reinschlagen gezogen hat, hat er mir 1200€ genannt.


Dann wollte er es einfach nicht machen.  Ich kann das aber auch verstehen, denn der aufwand wird auch nicht geringer sein als wenn er eine motorhabe oder ein halbes auto neu lackieren muß.
Aus dem selben grund habe ich übrigens auch meinen chef darauf geeicht, das er treppen aufarbeiten generell ablehnen soll. Das ist eine absolute dreck-arbeit die man nicht haben muß und das ergebnis sieht nicht unbedingt wie neu aus. Wenn sich der kunde allerdings nicht durch die warnung und einen überhöhten preis abschrecken lässt, dann will er das halt ubedingt so. (das hatten wir auch schon, oder es wurde eben an mehr fläche gekoppelt)


----------



## Zeiss (8. April 2019)

Deswegen sage ich ja, sie scheinen es nicht mehr nötig zu haben. Jammern dann aber, dass sie keine Aufträge bekommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Zum halben Preis im Vergleich zu was?


Im Vergleich zur Vertragswerkstatt. Die müssen ja nicht nur die Hälfte an Stundenlohn nehmen, sondern auch die Teile zur Hälfte einkaufen. Das ist vielleicht in Einzelfällen mal möglich aber in der Regel nicht.
Da werden dann entweder Billigteile verbaut oder Arbeiten einfach weggelassen. Ich habe schon etliche KV's gesehen, wo bei der Inspektion einfach nur ein Ölwechsel gemacht wurde. Kein Wunder das es dann billiger ist.

Bei einer Inspektion von einem AMG in einer freien Bude kannst du davon ausgehen das die das Öl vom Ölkühler zu 99% nicht ablassen. Nicht umsonst kostet die AMG Inspektion ne Ecke mehr als beim normalen, weil es eben deutlich mehr Arbeit ist.
Das gleiche gilt für das erneuern der Bremsflüssigkeit an der Kupplung. Quasi keine freie Bude erneuert beim W168 und W169 die Bremsflüssigkeit an der Kupplung, weil die dann nämlich nicht mehr richtig geht, wenn man es "auf die normale Art" macht. Also wird es abgehakt und berechnet, denn welcher Kunde kontrolliert schon die Bremsflüssigkeit in der Kupplung.

Noch ein super Beispiel ist der Ölwechsel beim Hinterachsgetriebe in A und B Klasse mit 4Matic. Zeig mir mal eine freie Bude wo das gemacht wird und falls es gemacht wird ist der Ölstand zu 99% noch zu gering.
Und noch ein Beispiel weil es so schön ist. Erneuern der Servolenkung beim W203 und W211. 3 mal darfste raten, warum 5000km nach dem Tausch der Lenkung die Servopumpe defekt ist. 
Einer geht noch...
Freie Werkstatt ruft an:
FW: "Wir haben bei nem W221 4Matic bei der Inspektion an der Vorderachse das Öl abgelassen!"
KD Berater: 
FW: "Warum lachen sie?"
KD Berater: "Weil ich genau weis was sie gleich fragen wollen.  "

Alle freien Buden die gute Arbeit nach Herstellervorgaben abliefern (und die gibt es auf jeden Fall!) sind im Preis nicht weit entfernt von den Vertragswerkstätten.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. April 2019)

Kennt den Typen hier irgendwer ? ^^ YouTube

Guter Test , der sollte sowas vlt mal öfters machen ? Vlt Beruflich oder so


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. April 2019)

Was macht Willi da?
Videos macht der ja schon beruflich, aber dass der in die Richtung was macht?


----------



## tsd560ti (9. April 2019)

Die Vertragshändler dürften schon ein gutes Stück teurer sein, die gesamte Glasfront muss irgendwie mitbezahlt werden. 

Wenn ich mein Auto in der freien Werkstatt abgebe parke ich es 3 Meter neben dem Hallentor, gebe den Schlüssel beim (nicht permanent besetzten) Büro ab und komme zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder. Von 4 Beschäftigten (inklusive dem Meister) sind permanent mindestens 3 am Arbeiten. Für Kaffee, Möbel und Deko fallen dort keine Kosten an. 

Für eine Reifenmontage (17" Alu) + Achsvermessung habe ich ca. 120€ bezahlt -aus meiner Sicht ein fairer Kurs.   Der Wagen fährt sich auch wieder sehr ordentlich. 

Im Gegenzug habe ich eine Toyota-Rechnung bei den Dokumenten der Vorbesitzerin gefunden: 1 Zündspule + 4 Zündkerzen erneuert für 380€.


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2019)

Das kann ich toppen. 480 EUR für Bremsen vorn, bei einem 2004er Polo 1.4, ohne Turbo. Vertragshändler versteht sich.
Die Dinger sind so klein wie Untertassen und gefühlt ähnlich leicht. Die Materialkosten dürften sich da auf vielleicht 100 Euro belaufen. 

Wenn ich an die innenbelüfteten von meinem Vectra C V6 denke, die haben in einer 17" Felge ringsherum gerade mal vier Millimeter Luft gehabt, die waren echt groß und schwer und kosteten 168 EUR. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. April 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur Vertragswerkstatt. Die müssen ja nicht nur die Hälfte an Stundenlohn nehmen, sondern auch die Teile zur Hälfte einkaufen. Das ist vielleicht in Einzelfällen mal möglich aber in der Regel nicht.
> Da werden dann entweder Billigteile verbaut oder Arbeiten einfach weggelassen.


Bei vielen Teilen braucht man aber nicht die teuren Originalteile nehmen.
Ich hab letztens erst n Kühler ersetzt, Original Ford-Teil: 150€ Nachbau: 35€

Ab einer gewissen "Klasse" von Auto würde ich aber auch zumindest die Inspektion in der Vertragswerkstatt machen. Wer mit nem C63 in die so toll günstige Werkstatt, die alles ohne Rechnung macht geht, ist selber Schuld und spart am falschen Ende


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. April 2019)

35€? Haste gleich 3 Stück gekauft damit du immer sofort wechseln kannst wenn der wieder kaputt ist?


----------



## Zeiss (9. April 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Vertragshändler dürften schon ein gutes Stück teurer sein, die gesamte Glasfront muss irgendwie mitbezahlt werden.



Zum einen das und zum Anderen spielen die Mieten auch eine sehr große Rolle. Und die "Infrastruktur" haben die Freien auch sehr viel weniger. Wenn ich schaue, bei BMW in Gerlingen springen 2-3 Mädels am Empfang rum, zwei Typen hocken an der Teiletheke rum und der Rest schafft was (= sind am Schrauben).

Die 120€ ist mehr als fair! Hier habe ich es nur für Achsvermessung bezahlt.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bei vielen Teilen braucht man aber nicht die teuren Originalteile nehmen.
> Ich hab letztens erst n Kühler ersetzt, Original Ford-Teil: 150€ Nachbau: 35€



Lustig finde ich dann auch, dass die Teile eine runtergefrässte Nummer haben, zum Beispiel von BMW. Vor einpaar Jahren selber so ein Teil gehabt, ein Kennfeldthermostat von Behr...

Alternativ: Kühler (mit Getriebeölkühler) für den 850er, bei BMW 935€ (ja, klar, es kommt ein Oldtimer-Zuschlag drauf und tralala, aber trotzdem)... ich habe einen von Denso drin, für um die 150€ (glaube ich). Passgenauigkeit war absolut perfekt, die Einschraublöcher für Sensoren und Getriebeölleitungen waren aus Messing, was will man da meckern?

Solange man nicht den billigsten Kruscht verbaut, sondern namhafte Hersteller, passt es, finde ich. Wobei komischerweise beim 7er haben die Kollegen mit den Bremsscheiben aus dem Zubehör (ATE, Brembo, ...) keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, die von BMW tun aber immer und zuverlässig.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. April 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 35€? Haste gleich 3 Stück gekauft damit du immer sofort wechseln kannst wenn der wieder kaputt ist?



Der originale hat zumindest 20 Jahre gehalten, bis zu einem kleinen Unfall, dann wirds der Nachbau wohl auch ein paar Jahre schaffen 
Beim Kühler kann ja nicht viel falsch sein, solange er dicht ist und kühlt, passt ja alles.


----------



## T1me (18. April 2019)

Habe nen E91 316d und war vorgesten zum Reifen auf die Felge ziehen beim Reifenhändler des Vertrauens. Als die Karre auf der Bühne oben war, hab ich mir mal alles genauer angesehen und unschöne Entdeckungen gemacht:
Ein großer Kratzer am Seitenschweller hinten rechts und Abdruck von einem Nummernschild auf der Stoßstange hinten links.......

Außerdem ne tolle Meldung bei jedem Start: Bremsen vom nächsten Service ersetzen lassen!
Dabei haben die Bremsen vorne gerade mal 20.000 runter und hinten ca 13.000. Beim Reifenwechseln natürlich genau nachgesehen, Bremsbeläge sind gleichmäßig abgefahren (auch die inneren), Scheiben sehen top aus und Beläge sind auch noch massig drauf, ca 40.000-50.000 schaff ich damit vorraussichtlich noch.

Deshalb hab ich versucht die Meldung über das Service-Menü zurückzusetzen: jetzt zeigt es nur noch ------ an, vorne und hinten..... Auch mit dem Gerät von der freien Werkstatt lies sich nichts machen. Jetzt muss ich wohl zum BMW-Händler fahren, aber ich hab kein Lust für sowas 100€ hinzublättern....


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2019)

Ein 8er ohne Nase sieht komisch aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. April 2019)

Das ist bei anderen Autos aber nicht anders


----------



## Captn (28. April 2019)

Viel Platz hast du da aber nicht unbedingt zum Arbeiten ^^.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2019)

Ach, absolut ausreichend.
Bis ich aber die ganzen Luftführungen und Luftbehälter abgebaut habe, habe ich fast eine Krise gekriegt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Mai 2019)

Heute morgen auf Probefahrt einen tötlichen Unfall gesehen...

Ist einer einfach ungebremst auf einen LKW am Stauende aufgefahren.

Was ein bischen erschreckend war das man schon eine Weile vorher sehen konnte, das der Unfall gleich so passieren wird. Wenn ich raten würde, dann würde ich sagen Handy am Steuer.
Bei allen Autos gehen die Bremslichter an und alle machen langsam... ...nur der eine nicht, der weiter auf der rechten Spur auf den LKW zufährt.
Außer dem Unfallverursacher ist zum Glück niemand etwas passiert.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Mai 2019)

Naja, körperlich nicht, aber die Zeugen dürften teilweise zumindest unter Schock stehen.


----------



## enta (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo.
Ich bin leider in keinem richtigen Autoforum angemeldet also hoffe ich hier hat jemand Rat.
Ich übe immer mal ein bischen driften/Powerslide in sehr weiten Kurven wenn kein Verkehr herrscht und hatte bisher noch die Winterreifen drauf.
Mit denen merke ich sehr genau wenn der Grip abreißt, dann benötigt es nur einen hauch mehr Gas und er kommt sehr gleichmäßig und gutmütig.
Jetzt habe ich meine Sommerreifen drauf (Sport Contact 3) und gerade in meiner lieblingskurve bei regen nur minimal Gas gegeben und das Auto kam extrem abrupt und heftig rum, ich musste bis Anschlag einkurbeln um ihn noch zu fangen.
Ich will mich in nächster Zeit mal zu einem Driftkurs anmelden um es richtig zu lernen, dennoch verwundert mich das Fahrverhalten, ich bin sicherlich alles andere als gut aber es fühlt sich nahezu unkontrollierbar an, selbst bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten und sehr wenig Gas.
Ist ein so doller Unterschied zwischen Winter und Sommerreifen normal?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Mai 2019)

Das ist normal das der so schlagartig kommt. Je mehr Grip die Reifen haben, desto kleiner ist der Grenzbereich.

Wenn du sanfter Quer fahren willst, dann mach auf die Hinterreifen deutlich mehr Luft drauf. Dann haben die keinen Grip mehr und rutschen sanfter. So übern Daumen würde ich sagen 0,7-1 Bar mehr und der rutscht an der Hinterachse ganz anständig. Kannst dir auch 2 andere Felgen holen und da irgendwelche Ling-long-ding-dong Reifen draufziehen, die rutschen immer wie sau.  Da ist es auch nicht so teuer wenn man pro Tag 3 Satz durchqualmt.


----------



## enta (8. Mai 2019)

Ling long reifen klingt gut 
Danke für den Tipp, ich spiel mal mit dem Luftdruck rum und schau wie es sich auswirkt.
Normalerweise kündigt sich der abriss wenigstens ein bischen an, aber es ist wirklich von 100% grip auf 0 in einer milisekunde (gefühlt, nicht wirklich), sowas hatte ich noch nie.
Ich freu mich schon auf den Driftkurs, das macht bestimmt super viel Spaß 

Ich hatte mal toyo T1S reifen, die Dinger warn geil, ultra klebrig aber die musste man alle 6 Monaten austauschen.


----------



## DARPA (8. Mai 2019)

Von welchem Auto reden wir überhaupt?


----------



## enta (8. Mai 2019)

ist ein m2


----------



## P2063 (8. Mai 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Ich übe immer mal ein bischen driften/Powerslide in sehr weiten Kurven wenn kein Verkehr herrscht



sorry, aber: Such dir entweder eine abgesperrte, nicht öffentliche Strecke/Parkplatz/Werksgelände oder triff den nächstbesten Baum ohne jemand anderen dabei mit zu nehmen.

"wenn kein Verkehr herrscht" und dann war da doch welcher den du nicht nicht gesehen hast oder krachst in einen anderen Unfall, übersiehst ein Hindernis oder eine Ölspur...

Vollidioten wie du sollten keine Fahrerlaubnis haben dürfen.


----------



## enta (8. Mai 2019)

Reg dich ab Kevin, auf Einbahnstraßen die in alle Richtungen sehr gut einsehbar sind übersieht man niemanden.
Zudem bestünde genauso die Chance normal um die Kurve zu fahren und jemanden zu übersehen, ich weiß schon obs frei ist oder nicht,
wenn das deine Vorstellungskraft übersteigt halt dich einfach raus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Mai 2019)

Was soll auf einer komplett leeren Straße schon passieren? Das nächste Reh bekommt einen Schreck, weil irgendwo ein Auto in den Graben kracht? Also ich sehe da auch kein Problem, wenn man das irgendwo macht, wo niemand unterwegs ist.

Ich fahre auch am liebsten nachts auf komplett leeren Landstraßen, wo wirklich mal eine Stunde einfach kein Auto fährt. Da fühlt sich keiner gestört und es muss niemand vor sich selbst beschützt werden.

...und nein auch nachts auf einer Landstraße springt man nicht jede Kuppe blind und flat out wie auf der Rennstrecke.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2019)

Recht hat er trotzdem, es ist nicht erlaubt und fertig.
Ich baller doch auch nicht mit 250km/h nachts über die Landstrasse, nur weil da wahrscheinlich keiner langfährt.


----------



## blautemple (8. Mai 2019)

Irgendwann ist doch mal jemand da...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ich558 (8. Mai 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Recht hat er trotzdem, es ist nicht erlaubt und fertig.
> Ich baller doch auch nicht mit 250km/h nachts über die Landstrasse, nur weil da wahrscheinlich keiner langfährt.



Ist aber ein großer Unterschied ob du über viele km/h rast oder eine spezielle Kurve hast die hunderte von Metern einsehbar ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Mai 2019)

Genau das. Autos spawnen in der echten Welt in der Regel nicht, sie müssen da hinfahren. Das ist nicht GTA!


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2019)

Warum, wenn ich kilomerweit gucken kann, kann ich doch 250 fahren.
Wo soll da der Unterschied sein?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. Mai 2019)

Weil du einen Drift in kürzester Zeit abbrechen kannst, was beim Rasen eher schwierig ist


----------



## enta (9. Mai 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum, wenn ich kilomerweit gucken kann, kann ich doch 250 fahren.
> Wo soll da der Unterschied sein?



Wir sprechen hier über eine 90° Kurve die um eine Verkehrsinsel rumgeht und dann über zwei Spuren weit ausladend in eine Einbahnstraße geht.
Das sind 30km/h "drifts" im Regen.
Das schlimmste was da passieren kann ist das ich 2m² Wiese verwüste.
Ja ist nicht legal, ich wette du bist noch nie in deinem Leben 1km/h zu schnell gefahrn, nie falsch geparkt, du bist der perfekte Autofahrer.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2019)

Haha, die 
Wette verlierst du.
Aber man wird älter und denkt mehr nach, was man da tut.


----------



## XE85 (9. Mai 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Ja ist nicht legal, ich wette du bist noch nie in deinem Leben 1km/h zu schnell gefahrn, nie falsch geparkt, du bist der perfekte Autofahrer.



Das dieser Verlgleich gewaltig hinkt ist dir aber hoffentlich selbst klar.

Einen Fehler zu machen ist das eine,  ganz bewusst gegen Regeln zu verstoßen was ganz anderes. Mit Vorsatz zu schnell fahren ergibt auch ein anderes Strafmaß als (einmalig) geblitzt zu werden.

Mal abgesehn davon ist Fehlverhalten anderer keine Rechtfertigung für eigenes Fehlverhalten.

Also erspar uns bitte diese Verharmlosungsversuche.


----------



## enta (9. Mai 2019)

Der Vergleich hinkt absolut nicht, mir kann niemand erzählen das er nicht hin und wieder bewusst schneller als erlaubt fährt weil die Umstände es vermeintlich erfordern.
Ist genau das selbe, was am Ende gefährlicher ist bleibt Fahrer und Situations abhängig.
Ich finde dieses Spießbürgertum lächerlich und wie sie schön alle auf den Dramazug aufspringen, herrlich deutsch.
Ihr tut so als ob ich mit 150km/h durch un einsehbare Kurven schleuder und dabei 4 Familien mitnehme, wo es in der Realität ein Powerslide ist, ohne ein Risiko einen außenstehenden dabei zu verletzen.
Man sollte meinen es gibt sonst nichts spannendes in euren Leben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Mai 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Man sollte meinen es gibt sonst nichts spannendes in euren Leben.


Für manche ist das Brötchen scheiden am Morgen schon mit absolutem Nervenkitzel verbunden.  Wenn die mal irgendwo mitfahren und einen kleinen mini-powerslide erleben, dann erzählen sie in 10 Jahren noch davon am Stammtisch.

Typisch deutscher Haushalt:
Herbert zu seiner Frau: "Schatz, ich habe heute auf der Landstraße so doll gebremst, das meine ABS Lampe geblinkt hat!"
Seine Frau: "Du bist ein echter Teufelskerl!" 
Die Kinder: "BOOOOOAAAAA!


----------



## keinnick (9. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube, das ist eher so, wenn Du morgens mit Mama und Papa am Frühstückstisch sitzt und Dich so wie hier im Forum feierst. Normalerweise passiert so etwas an Frühstückstischen nämlich nicht. Aber ja, Du fährst ja auch auf der Landstraße mit Helm, startest mit angezogener Handbremse aus der Parklücke und hast ein Sichtfeld von mehr als 180°. Wir wissen es. 

Und wenn Ihr driften wollt: Sucht Euch was abgesperrtes. Was hat das auf normalen Straßen zu suchen? Und warum macht man das überhaupt; mit 30km/h driften? Und an den Vorposter: Spar Dir das "herrlich deutsche Spießbürgertum". Was Du machst ist dämlich. Und wenn die Mehrheit hier das ebenfalls so empfindet, dann akzeptiere das und geh nicht auf die Leute hier los. Such Dir ein "Drift-Forum", wo Du unter Deinesgleichen bist und lass Dir Deine Meinung dort bestätigen.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Mai 2019)

Wie es in den Wald hineinruft , so schallt es auch wieder heraus. 

Am Ende entscheidet ja jeder für sich, was er macht. Aber etwas mehr Demut  und weniger Arroganz, würde sicher nicht schaden. Das Forum hier heißt halt nicht "www.driftfreunde.de" und so muss man eben damit rechnen, dass man auch Kommentare abbekommt, die einen nicht feiern.


----------



## enta (10. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Für manche ist das Brötchen scheiden am Morgen schon mit absolutem Nervenkitzel verbunden.  Wenn die mal irgendwo mitfahren und einen kleinen mini-powerslide erleben, dann erzählen sie in 10 Jahren noch davon am Stammtisch.
> 
> Typisch deutscher Haushalt:
> Herbert zu seiner Frau: "Schatz, ich habe heute auf der Landstraße so doll gebremst, das meine ABS Lampe geblinkt hat!"
> ...




So oder so ähnlich werden die Gespräche aussehen, ob denen bewusst ist, dass ein JP Krämer drifts auf öffentlichen Straße dokumentiert und von Millionen gefeiert wird?
In dessen Abonenntenkreis würde man solche Leute "hater" nennen.
Ich hab mal etwas rumprobiert, aus unerfindlichen Gründen war der Händler der Meinung 2.7bar Reifendruck seien angemessen, da kann der Reifen ja nicht arbeiten,
habe jetzt rundrum auf 2,3 abgesenkt und siehe da man hat ein viel besseres feeling.
Letztes mal kam das Auto mit 1,8bar, ich sollte immer direkt nachschauen wenn die Räder gewechselt wurden, aber danke für den Tipp, Luftdruck war der Übeltäter 



keinnick schrieb:


> Und wenn die Mehrheit hier das ebenfalls so empfindet, dann akzeptiere das und geh nicht auf die Leute hier los. Such Dir ein "Drift-Forum", wo Du unter Deinesgleichen bist und lass Dir Deine Meinung dort bestätigen.


Ja ich bin ein Individuum und kein Lemming, ich habe meine eigene Meinung.
Es ist völlig in Ordnung anderer Meinung zu sein als ich, jedoch  bin ich es der lediglich eine Frage zum Fahrverhalten gestellt hat und der zweite Kommentar darum bat das ich an einem Baum verende.
Du wirst mir wohl gestatten mich zu rechtfertigen nach solchen Aussagen, ich hatte nie vor das "drift"-Thema zu  besprechen, mir ging es lediglich um den technischen Aspekt.
Btw. natürlich habe ich ein Sichtfeld von mehr als 180° so wie jeder Mensch (wobei ausgenommen sind evtl. die mit Tunnelblick bei 70km/h linke Spur AB)


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Mai 2019)

In nem wirklichen Driftforum wird er aber ruck-zuck ausgeschlossen wenn er auf öffentlichen Strassen übt....


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Mai 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Btw. natürlich habe ich ein Sichtfeld von mehr als 180°


Du kommst vom Vulkan?
Was ist das Sichtfeld (Gesichtsfeld)?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. Mai 2019)

Also auf Öffentlichen Straßen finde ich es absolut nicht in Ordnung wenn man seine Drifts üben muss. Klar, wir sind auch schon quer aus unserer Einfahrt raus, aber da kann man die Straße sehr gut einsehen und gefährdet wird auch keiner.
Aber sonst? Niemals. 

Driften auf dem Schotterfeld oder auf nicht mehr genutzten Flächen ist aber meiner Meinung nach okay, solange niemand gefährdet wird.


----------



## Riverna (11. Mai 2019)

Ich wollte mich nur mal melden, lebe immer noch. Auch wenn ich aktuell kaum was poste...


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2019)

Schraub nicht so viel, raus auf die Straße. Die Saison ist im vollen Gange. 

Bei mir läuft scheinbar alles nach Plan. Nächste Woche wird der Competition gebaut und in KW21 steht er dann wohl beim Händler. Danach überführe ich den pummeligen Kleinen in seine neue Heimat.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2019)

Aktuell schraube ich so gut wie gar nicht, ist aktuell etwas die Luft raus. Aber fahren tue ich genau so wenig, bin erst 133km diese Saison mit dem Subaru gefahren.


----------



## Klutten (14. Mai 2019)

Mein Auto wurde schon letzte Woche Freitag gebaut und ist auf dem Weg von Leipzig nach Frankfurt.


----------



## P2063 (15. Mai 2019)

enta schrieb:


> Btw. natürlich habe ich ein Sichtfeld von mehr als 180° so wie jeder Mensch



Es sind sogar ca. 214°, aber du verwechselst Blickfeld und Gesichtsfeld. Das Gebrauchsblickfeld auf das man sich aktiv fokussieren kann sind nämlich tatsächlich nur 20°, auf alles andere was man "sieht" kann man nur instinktiv reagieren.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was soll auf einer komplett leeren Straße schon passieren? Das nächste Reh bekommt einen Schreck, weil irgendwo ein Auto in den Graben kracht?


Das Reh hat von seinem Schrecken genauso wenig wie der Fahrzeugbesitzer, wenn es im Kühlergrill steckt. Kann selbst bei angepasster Geschwindigkeit und ohne Driftkaspereien passieren, wenn es nachts ein paar Meter vor einem unter einer Leitplanke durch auf die Straße schlüpft bringt niemand mehr das Fahrzeug rechtzeitig zum stehen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.



enta schrieb:


> So oder so ähnlich werden die Gespräche aussehen, ob denen bewusst ist, dass ein JP Krämer drifts auf öffentlichen Straße dokumentiert und von Millionen gefeiert wird?


Unter anderem um das was er tut legal tun zu können hat er sich ja jetzt auch in der LaSiSe eingemietet und davor hat er dafür auch meist ungenutzte Wendehammer in irgendeinem Industriegebiet aufgesucht. Abgesehen davon traue ich jemandem, der beruflich quasi nichts anderes macht und professionell diverse Rennserien gefahren ist und dessen Fahrzeuge vermutlich hundertmal besser gewartet sind eher zu, dabei keinen anderen zu gefährden, als irgendeinem dahergelaufenen Internetposer der damit angibt was er so auf öffentlichen Straßen abzieht.



enta schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier über eine 90° Kurve die um eine Verkehrsinsel rumgeht


und durch die Verkehrsinsel kannst du durch gucken?



enta schrieb:


> Ihr tut so als ob ich mit 150km/h durch un einsehbare Kurven schleuder


dann solltest du es vielleicht nicht so reißerisch darstellen wie in deinem ersten beitrag zum Thema



enta schrieb:


> jedoch  bin ich es der lediglich eine Frage zum Fahrverhalten gestellt hat und der zweite Kommentar darum bat das ich an einem Baum verende.



Ich habe gesagt du sollst einen treffen, nicht dran verenden. Aber dass du gleich darauf schließt, dass ein solches Ereignis dein Ableben zur Folge hätte, lässt mich schon wieder an deinen vorangegangenen Aussagen wie ungefährlich dein Handeln angeblich wäre zweifeln.


----------



## masterX244 (15. Mai 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> --SNIP--
> 
> Unter anderem um das was er tut legal tun zu können hat er sich ja jetzt auch in der LaSiSe eingemietet --SNIP--



Was heißt LaSiSe? Abkürzung sagt mir gar nix


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2019)

Siehe hier: Testgelaende | Unternehmen | F&T LaSiSe 

Ist btw. das erste Google-Ergebnis.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2019)

Ladungssicherung Selm.


----------



## Falk (16. Mai 2019)

Dank eines Steinschlags (ca. 2cm über dem Fahrer-Scheibenwischer im Rand der Scheibe) kriegt mein Golf heute ne neue Frontscheibe - ich bin gespannt, nach 13 Jahren war die nicht mehr wirklich in gutem Zustand allgemein (aber ohne Steinschläge bisher). Wird bestimmt ein komplett neues Erlebnis...

Edith berichtet: Werkstatt hatte es geschafft, die Umweltplakette falsch zu beschriften (hat anscheinend niemand auf das unauffällige Nummernschild am Auto geschaut ) Kurz vor 18 Uhr beim abholen hat das entsprechend noch ein wenig gedauert, bis jemand gefunden war um die alte zu entfernen und eine neue zu verkleben. Ansonsten aber soweit alles gut, endlich wieder streifenfrei & ohne Mikrokratzer unterwegs...


----------



## Zeiss (17. Mai 2019)

Habe am Dienstag die lackierte Nase abgeholt:

(sieht man nur den oberen Teil, der Untere wurde ebenfalls lackiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt noch die ganzen Clipse, Blechmuttern und Schrauben im ETK raussuchen, alles zusammenbauen und dann kann sie angebaut werden


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Mai 2019)

Panzertape kann auch viel


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2019)

Haha mal wieder was zum Thema Elektroauto. 

Wir wollten in der Firma eine 2. Ladestation für E-Autos haben. Die eine Station ist teilweise über Tage belegt, wenn man versucht 4 Vorführwagen und 1 Kundenauto zu laden.
Nun stellt sich heraus das es nicht geht, weil das Autohaus auf der anderen Seite schon 2 hat. Um bei uns einen dickeren Anschluss zu ermöglichen, müsste sowohl eine neue Trafostation, als auch das Stromnetz in der Umgebung ausgebaut werden. Da hat selbstverständlich niemand bock drauf, weil das wieder Millionen kostet.

Ich denke mal jetzt kommt das gleiche wie bei Tesla Superchargern... Ein schönes saftiges Dieselaggregat.  Anstatt den Diesel direkt zu verfahren, qualmen wir den erstmal für Strom weg, super Sache.  Bald gibts Smok wie in China, wenn normale leute auch anfangen E-Autos zu kaufen.

...und nein das ist kein Pissdorf, sondern eine Stadt mit 85000 Einwohnern. Immerhin können wir dann bei Stromausfall trotzdem weiterarbeiten.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2019)

Wir wissen ja jetzt, dass du keine Elektroautos magst.


----------



## Riverna (20. Mai 2019)

Immer wieder die selbe nervige Leier... entweder Elektro Auto gehate oder Selbstglorifizierung der eigenen Fahrkünste.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Mai 2019)

@JoM79
Das hat nur nix mit seiner antipathie gegenüber e-autos zu tun.
In meiner verwandschaft arbeitet jemand bei der post. Die haben im nachbarort an ihrer station 4 oder 5 lader aufgebaut, wovon aber nur 2-3 maximal arbeiten können. Mehr hält da einfach das stromnetz nicht aus und es müßte es auch ohne den e-auto hype nicht. (und war auch garantiert nicht dafür vor 30 jahren geplant worden)
Und das wirst du übrigens auch deutschland-weit haben, denn wo die netze geplant wurden hat niemand daran gedacht das mal derartige mengen an energie transportiert werden müssen. (du kannst auch niemandem vor schreiben wann er wie lange laden darf-> eine reichweiten-rationierung bringt niemanden dazu ein e-auto zu kaufen)


----------



## Zeiss (20. Mai 2019)

Die e-Mobilität in jetziger Form ist in Deutschland ein absoluter Brainfuck und nichts weiter.

Genau so wie der ganze CO2 Bullshit... Deutschland ist auf Platz 6 mit 2,23% des weltweiten CO2-Ausstoßes... selbst wenn wir unser CO2-Ausstoß auf 0 reduzieren würden, wäre es global gesehen sowas von schei**egal. Im Vergleich dazu blasen drei Länger zusammen genommen über 50% des welchen CO2 raus...


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich denke mal jetzt kommt das gleiche wie bei Tesla Superchargern... Ein schönes saftiges Dieselaggregat.  Anstatt den Diesel direkt zu verfahren, qualmen wir den erstmal für Strom weg, super Sache.



Da du scheinbar aus 1. Hand informiert bist und hier auch nur Informationen verbreitest von denen du weisst dass die Quelle seriös ist und nicht auf "BILD"-Niveau rangiert kannst du sicher auch sagen welcher Standort das ist? Den seh ich mir dann mal persönlich an. 
Ansonsten sollte man wenn man keine Ahnung hat.... naja, du weisst schon 
Zu eurer Ladeinfrastuktur sag ich mal lieber nix, davon hat man scheinbar auch wenig Ahnung...  Wenn ein Autohaus nicht in der Lage ist ne zusätzliche  CEE16 Steckdose zu installieren ohne nen neuen Mittelspannungstrafo zu brauchen ist generell was schief gelaufen....  Hoffentlich habt ihr keine Schweissgeräte oder sowas, sonst müsstet ihr mit Kerzen arbeiten...


PS: Den Diesel den grossen, kontrolliert laufenden Motoren zu verbrennen deren Abgasbehandlung nicht vorsätzlich auf Betrug und Kundenverarsche ausgerichtet ist und daraus Strom zu erzeugen wäre am Ende noch definitiv die effizientere Lösung  Wobei auch hier wieder Geld ins Ausland fliesst das man im eigenen Land auch ausgeben könnte...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da du scheinbar aus 1. Hand informiert bist und hier auch nur Informationen verbreitest von denen du weisst dass die Quelle seriös ist und nicht auf "BILD"-Niveau rangiert kannst du sicher auch sagen welcher Standort das ist? Den seh ich mir dann mal persönlich an.
> Ansonsten sollte man wenn man keine Ahnung hat.... naja, du weisst schon
> Zu eurer Ladeinfrastuktur sag ich mal lieber nix, davon hat man scheinbar auch wenig Ahnung...  Wenn ein Autohaus nicht in der Lage ist ne zusätzliche  CEE16 Steckdose zu installieren ohne nen neuen Mittelspannungstrafo zu brauchen ist generell was schief gelaufen....  Hoffentlich habt ihr keine Schweissgeräte oder sowas, sonst müsstet ihr mit Kerzen arbeiten...
> 
> ...


Welcher Standort? Keine Ahnung. Ging ja mal durch die Medien das die Tesla Supercharger oft mit Dieselgeneratoren ausgestattet sind, die gestartet werden wenn ein Auto läd. Gibts sogar Youtube Videos dazu.

Unser Autohaus hat einen Industieanschluss, wo hunderte Ampere durchfließen können. Die Kabel im Keller sind im Durchmesser in etwa so dick wie ein Unterarm. Leider kann man halt nicht unbegrenzt Strom da durch ziehen.
...und ja wir haben etliche 16A und 32A CEE Dosen im ganzen Gebäude. Nur können wir nicht anfangen Steckdosen abzuklemmen, nur weil wir mehr Ladestationen brauchen. Dann können wir ja schlecht arbeiten. 

Ich glaube nicht das unser Energieversorger absolut keine Ahnung hat wieviel sie ihrer Trafostation zumuten können. Wenn die mehr Strom verkaufen können, dann würden die das mit Sicherheit machen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (21. Mai 2019)

YouTube
Ich lass das mal hier 
Geht um die "Sicherheit" von Ladesäulen für E-Autos ^^
Wer ne Std Zeit hat... Lohnt sich


----------



## P2063 (21. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich denke mal jetzt kommt das gleiche wie bei Tesla Superchargern... Ein schönes saftiges Dieselaggregat.  Anstatt den Diesel direkt zu verfahren, qualmen wir den erstmal für Strom weg, super Sache.



du weißt aber schon, dass ein Dieselaggregat trotzdem einen wesentlich besseren Wirkungsgrad hat als den Sprit in einem Fahrzeugmotor zu verbrennen?

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch einfach Solarzellen aufs Firmendach packen, aber das wäre vermutlich zu einfach... könnte man ja abschreiben und man würde auch noch Geld fürs einspeisen bekommen wenn grade kein Auto (oder anderer Eigenverbrauch) dran hängt...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Welcher Standort? Keine Ahnung. Ging ja mal durch die Medien das die Tesla Supercharger oft mit Dieselgeneratoren ausgestattet sind, die gestartet werden wenn ein Auto läd. Gibts sogar Youtube Videos dazu.



i call fakenews:
Das ist kein Diesel-Grossaggregator fuer eine Elektroauto-Ladestation
Tesla Ladestation mit Diesel-Grossaggregat? • mimikama
Von wegen Tesla-Diesel

tl;dr
es ist weder an die Ladestation angeschlossen noch ein Dieselgenerator, sondern eine externe Pelletheizung die im Winter ein altes Burghotel beheizt.

€:
und es ist auch kein Supercharger der je nach Version 90-250kw liefert, sondern lediglich ein 11kw destination Charger Hotel Burg Warberg Deutschland #21289


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> du weißt aber schon, dass ein Dieselaggregat trotzdem einen wesentlich besseren Wirkungsgrad hat als den Sprit in einem Fahrzeugmotor zu verbrennen?
> 
> Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch einfach Solarzellen aufs Firmendach packen, aber das wäre vermutlich zu einfach... könnte man ja abschreiben und man würde auch noch Geld fürs einspeisen bekommen wenn grade kein Auto (oder anderer Eigenverbrauch) dran hängt...



Ein Dieselgenerator der erst Strom erzeugt um dann ein Auto zu laden was dann wieder den Strom verfährt hat nur den Bruchteil der Effizienz eines normalen PKWs. Was alleine schon bei der Ladung an Ladeverlusten entsteht holt kein noch so effizientes Aggregat jemals wieder rein.

Solarzellen? Und nachts und bei Bewölkung kann man nicht laden? Tolle Idee.  Selbst wenn man einen Puffer installiert müsste der so groß sein, das man dafür 50 Generatoren kaufen könnte. Das ist kein Solar Akkupack womit man ein Handy laden kann, so ein E-Auto braucht richtig viel Strom. Bei uns kann es in den Wintermonaten schonmal vorkommen das man 2 Wochen am Stück quasi gar nichts aus seinen Solarzellen bekommt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2019)

Oh, Dunkeldeutschland?


----------



## P2063 (21. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Solarzellen? Und nachts und bei Bewölkung kann man nicht laden? Tolle Idee.  Selbst wenn man einen Puffer installiert müsste der so groß sein, das man dafür 50 Generatoren kaufen könnte. Das ist kein Solar Akkupack womit man ein Handy laden kann, so ein E-Auto braucht richtig viel Strom. Bei uns kann es in den Wintermonaten schonmal vorkommen das man 2 Wochen am Stück quasi gar nichts aus seinen Solarzellen bekommt.



Natürlich kann man nachts nicht laden, dann scheint ja auch keine Sonne. Aber schon bei Bewölkung stimmt deine Aussage schon nicht mehr. Aktuell kommt trotz starkem Regen bei mir immer noch knapp 1kw vom Dach und das ist nur eine kleine private 8,1kwp Anlage. Tagesbestwert letztes Jahr 56kW, im Schnitt 23kW pro Tag. Selbst an einem dunklen Wintertag ist die Leistung ausreichend um den Grundbedarf zu decken, lediglich wenn die Wärmepumpe anspringt hat man etwas Netzbezug bzw an den paar Tagen wo es so kalt ist, dass man elektrisch zuheizen muss.

Was den Puffer angeht gebe ich dir Recht, dass er sich für ein E-Auto nicht lohnt. Allerdings nicht wegen den direkten kosten für den Akku, sondern wegen der Wandlungsverluste. Aus Gleichstrom erst Wechselstrom zu machen um dann wieder Gleichstrom draus zu machen, damit man daraus wieder Wechselstrom macht aus dem man wieder Gleichstrom macht ist Unfug.

Trotzdem nehmen wir mal an, euer Hallendach hat eine einigermaßen gute Neigung und Ost/West Ausrichtung. Selbst wenn da nur 30kwp auf jede Seite passen würden, ist das mehr als ausreichend um in 2/3 des Jahres die Fahrzeuge voll zu bekommen selbst wenn sie nur vormittags und abends dran hängen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Dieselgenerator der erst Strom erzeugt um dann ein Auto zu laden was dann wieder den Strom verfährt hat nur den Bruchteil der Effizienz eines normalen PKWs. Was alleine schon bei der Ladung an Ladeverlusten entsteht holt kein noch so effizientes Aggregat jemals wieder rein.



Die gleichen Leitungs- und Wandlungsverluste hast du auch aus der Steckdose. Ob da jetzt ein Kohlekraftwerk oder Dieselgenerator dein Fahrzeugakku speist ist doch vollkommen irrelevant für die Gesamtbilanz. 

Kein Wort zur Fakenews entlarvung? Na dann ist mir eh alles klar.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2019)

TBF hat anscheinend Angst, dass er demnächst weniger zu tun hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man nachts nicht laden, dann scheint ja auch keine Sonne. Aber schon bei Bewölkung stimmt deine Aussage schon nicht mehr. Aktuell kommt trotz starkem Regen bei mir immer noch knapp 1kw vom Dach und das ist nur eine kleine private 8,1kwp Anlage. Tagesbestwert letztes Jahr 56kW, im Schnitt 23kW pro Tag. Selbst an einem dunklen Wintertag ist die Leistung ausreichend um den Grundbedarf zu decken, lediglich wenn die Wärmepumpe anspringt hat man etwas Netzbezug bzw an den paar Tagen wo es so kalt ist, dass man elektrisch zuheizen muss.
> 
> Was den Puffer angeht gebe ich dir Recht, dass er sich für ein E-Auto nicht lohnt. Allerdings nicht wegen den direkten kosten für den Akku, sondern wegen der Wandlungsverluste. Aus Gleichstrom erst Wechselstrom zu machen um dann wieder Gleichstrom draus zu machen, damit man daraus wieder Wechselstrom macht aus dem man wieder Gleichstrom macht ist Unfug.
> 
> ...


Wir können aber halt nicht nur laden wenn es sonnig ist. Es hängt quasi jede Nacht ein Auto dran, alleine wegen der langen Ladezeiten. Somit scheidet Solar einfach schonmal aus.

Ob das jetzt Fakenews ist oder nicht kann ich schwer sagen. Ich habs selber nicht nachgeprüft wer davon jetzt Recht hat.



JoM79 schrieb:


> TBF hat anscheinend Angst, dass er demnächst weniger zu tun hat.


Ne da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Ich teile mir mit einem Kollegen die E-Autos die zwischendurch mal kommen. Wenn bekomme ich eher mehr zu tun.


----------



## P2063 (21. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir können aber halt nicht nur laden wenn es sonnig ist. Es hängt quasi jede Nacht ein Auto dran, alleine wegen der langen Ladezeiten. Somit scheidet Solar einfach schonmal aus.



Sagt ja auch keiner, dass nur geladen werden kann wenn es sonnig ist. Nachts dann eben per Netzbezug, bzw wenn bewölkt dann eben nur zusätzlich unterstützend. Der Stromzähler saldiert ja, eure Bezugskosten wird es auf jeden Fall senken. Lasst es euch vielleicht einfach mal von einem PV Fachbetrieb ausrechnen, ich behaupte je nach dem wie viel ihr aufs Dach bekommt reicht es garantiert um mehr Fahrzeuge dran zu hängen ohne dass der Energieversorger ärger macht weil die Leitung angeblich nicht dick genug wäre. Vielleicht reicht es sogar aus, dass ihr abgesehen von ein paar extrem dunklen Wintertagen komplett auf die "Nachtladung" verzichten könnt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Sagt ja auch keiner, dass nur geladen werden kann wenn es sonnig ist. Nachts dann eben per Netzbezug, bzw wenn bewölkt dann eben nur zusätzlich unterstützend. Lasst es euch vielleicht einfach mal von einem PV Fachbetrieb ausrechnen, ich behaupte je nach dem wie viel ihr aufs Dach bekommt reicht es garantiert um mehr Fahrzeuge dran zu hängen ohne dass der Energieversorger ärger macht weil die Leitung angeblich nicht dick genug wäre.


Wir können keine weitere Steckdose an das Stromnetz anklemmen. Die Kapazität vom Anschluss und der Trafostation ist komplett ausgereizt.
Klar kann man einfach heimlich noch was dranklemmen und hoffen das es keiner merkt. Dann haben wir bald Zustände wie in Mexico, wo auch jeder wild seine eigenen Kabel zieht und 3 mal pro Tag der Strom ausfällt.

Es gibt zum Glück für das Stromnetz feste Vorschriften was gemacht werden darf. Und da die Kabel nicht auf einmal dicker werden, geht halt nicht mehr. Wir können ja nicht anfangen die ganzen Klimaanlagen oder die Waschanlage demontieren, nur weil wir mehr Ladestationen brauchen.
Und alleine an der Temperatur der Kabel im Keller merkt man das zu Hauptzeiten alles am Limit ist. Die Kabel sind nämlich schön handwarm.


----------



## P2063 (21. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir können keine weitere Steckdose an das Stromnetz anklemmen. Die Kapazität vom Anschluss und der Trafostation ist komplett ausgereizt.
> Klar kann man einfach heimlich noch was dranklemmen und hoffen das es keiner merkt.



es wird nicht "heimlich dran geklemmt" das macht schon ein Elektriker in Verbindung mit dem Energieversorger so wie es ordentlich nach deutschen Vorschriften zu sein hat.

Nochmal, lasst es euch einfach mal von einem Profi ausrechnen. Angebot machen lassen kostet doch nix, außer die Überwindung mal alte Denkmuster hinter sich zu lassen.

Ladesteuerungen sind heutzutage auch intelligent genug, um den Anschluss nicht zu überlasten. Wenn ihr nur Summe X am Anschluss beziehen könnt, aber noch Y ZUSÄTZLICH vom Dach zapfen könnt, wo soll dann der Nachteil liegen? Selbst wenn der Netzbetreiber sagt es darf maximal Z eingespeist werden aber ihr produziert mehr weil grade kein Fahrzeug dran hängt und in der Werkstatt keine Verbraucher laufen, dann macht ihr selbst wenn die Einspeiseleistung abgeregelt wird noch euern Schnitt.

Dann wird auch wenn die Sonne knallt euer Kabel nicht mehr warm und wenn sie es nicht tut wird eben das zweite oder dritte auto mal nicht geladen. Die Gesamtsituation wäre immer noch besser als jetzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2019)

Wir sind mit unserem Energieversorger und Elektriker schon eine ganze Weile dabei eine Lösung zu finden. Es gibt hier an der Straße nämlich noch mehr Autohäuser, die auch mehr Ladestationen haben wollen. So schnell wird es da mit Sicherheit keine Lösung geben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Mai 2019)

Dann ist der Netzbetreiber in der Pflicht, da darf man dann auch mal “Stunk“ machen, auch als “Interessengemeinschaft“.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2019)

Und der braucht auch erstmal eine Genehmigung um die halbe Stadt umzugraben. Davon mal ganz abgesehen das erstmal ein Grundstück für die neue Trafostation her muss. Und naja freie Baugrundstücke in der Stadt... gibt halt keiner einfach so sein Land weg.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Ich teile mir mit einem Kollegen die E-Autos die zwischendurch mal kommen. Wenn bekomme ich eher mehr zu tun.



Dann seid ihr wohl die einzige Werkstatt, wo die E-Fahrzeuge öfter gewartet/repariert werden müssen.
Abnehmen kann ich dir die Geschichte nicht. 
Und es ist Fakt, dass die Werkstätten mit dem Schwenk auf E-Fahrzeug über die Jahre große Probleme bekommen werden. Denn das Hauptgeschäft der Wartung/Verschleißteile (Ölwechsel, Bremsen, etc.) bricht fast komplett weg.
Der Umbruch dauert wahrscheinlich Jahrzehnte, fängt aber jetzt schon an (z.B. kostet die 30tkm "Wartung" bei einem E-Golf gerade mal ~120-150€).


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2019)

Als ob E-Autos nicht mehr kaputt gehen würden.  Die ersten Smarts sind mitlerweile auch schon in dem Alter, wo sich die Besitzer über die nicht mehr vorhandene Reichweite beschweren.

Außerdem bauen E-Autos und Hybrids genauso viel Unfälle wie alle anderen. Und da man ja bei Airbagauslösung immer gleich die Batterie tauschen muss, ist bei den Autos immer besonders viel zu tun.
Zur Wartung kommen bei Daimler alle E-Autos jedes Jahr wie alle Verbrenner auch. Da fällt halt der Ölwechsel weg.

Reine E-Autos haben wir eh sehr wenig, da im Moment noch nicht praxistauglich. Der große Anteil sind Plug in Hybrids.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2019)

Reine E-Autos sind also nicht praxistauglich, sehr interessant.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zur Wartung kommen bei Daimler alle E-Autos jedes Jahr wie alle Verbrenner auch. Da fällt halt der Ölwechsel weg.



Logisch. Warum sollte er das auch nicht? Die Werkstätten müssen Geld rein  holen, darauf sind sei ausgelegt. Und der Daimlerkunde ist ja so erzogen worden dass er jedes Jahr brav in den Intervallen zum Service kommt weil es sonst keine Garantie mehr gibt. Und Kulanz kann er sich auch abschreiben wenn er nicht seinen Jahresbeitrag gezahlt hat  Und bitte bloss nicht das Öl und anderes Zeugs selber bringen... das geht gar nicht und das Auto is dann auch sofort kaputt 

Das sind meine Wartungs- und Unterhaltskosten nach 1 Jahr und 4 Monaten. Aktuell 28.800km. Kein Service gemacht und immer noch volle Garantie. Wenn man die Reifen raus rechnet und die Versicherung ists nicht so schlimm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anderen Blätter der Kalkulation will niemand sehen   Für "Sprit" waren auf den letzten 28.800km nicht mal 40€ fällig... Kein Öl, keine Filter.... nix. 

Der Plugin-Hybrid hingegen musst nach wie vor den ganzen alten Mist machen, jedes Jahr und bloss nicht die km überziehen oder ne Woche zu spät... daher hab ich auch entschieden für sowas kein Geld mehr auszugeben. Und wenn ich mir ansehe was die bei nem Motorrad das Zündaussetzer hat erst mal alles tauschen müssen und was das für nen Aufwand ist weiss ich dass das 2 Rad hier auch bereits angezählt ist....


----------



## DARPA (21. Mai 2019)

Und ich möchte nicht auf die Emotionen eines Verbrennungsmotors verzichten.
Mindestens eine Krawallbüchse wird auch in Zukunft immer in der Garage stehen.


----------



## P2063 (22. Mai 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Für "Sprit" waren auf den letzten 28.800km nicht mal 40€ fällig... Kein Öl, keine Filter.... nix.



Diese nahezu kostenlose Bezugsquelle würde mich jetzt aber schon interessieren.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. Mai 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Diese nahezu kostenlose Bezugsquelle würde mich jetzt aber schon interessieren.



Parkende LKWs an Raststätten


----------



## taks (22. Mai 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Diese nahezu kostenlose Bezugsquelle würde mich jetzt aber schon interessieren.



Ich würd mal auf Photovoltaik tippen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Solarzellen? Und nachts und bei Bewölkung kann man nicht laden? Tolle Idee.  Selbst wenn man einen Puffer installiert müsste der so groß sein, das man dafür 50 Generatoren kaufen könnte.


Du hast nur den falschen denkansatz oder ihr habt so viel dachfläche, das ihr theoretisch euren kompletten bedarf decken könntet. Letzteres halte ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich. 
Den puffer-speicher würdet ihr also nur für den überschuß benötigen, es geht aber auch ohne da ihr die entstehende energie doch garantiert gleich verbraucht. Das einzige was ich noch installieren würde wäre ein rückspeisefester stromzähler, damit keine von euch erzeugte energie ins stromnetz kommt. 
Heutzutage noch einzuspeisen ist dann doch das dämlichste was man machen kann und so benötigt ihr auch keine erlaubnis vom energieversorger bzw. müßt euch nicht absprechen.
Mal davon ab, ich weiß auch nicht wie eure lage ist bzw. wieviel wind da geht. In einem industriegebiet kann man durchaus auch kleine windräder aufstellen zumal ihr ja kein 2 oder 4MW windrad braucht. Zeischen 10 und 50KW tun es sicherlich auch. (das sollte so dimensioniert sein, das es halbwegs die "grundlast" übernehmen kann) Und wenn horizontelläufer nicht genemigt werden es aber ausreichend wind gibt, kann man es ja auch mal mit einem vertikalläufer probieren.
Alles in allem würde das aber der reduzierung der stromrechnung dienen (der benötigte rest-strom käme konventionell aus der leitung) und so ließe sich sicherlich noch 1-2 ladesäulen mehr aufbauen. (die halt rein mit von euch erzeugtem strom laufen)


----------



## P2063 (22. Mai 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Ich würd mal auf Photovoltaik tippen.



Günstiger als der Netzbezug, aber nicht kostenlos. Eigenverbrauch ist ja zu versteuern und die Anlage selbst fällt auch nicht vom Himmel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2019)

Die kostenlose Stromquelle ist der Steuerzahler. Das Bezahlsystem der ganzen Ladesäulen funktioniert nicht wirklich, deswegen laden die meisten E-Autos kostenlos und der Steuerzahler bezahlt.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Mai 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Diese nahezu kostenlose Bezugsquelle würde mich jetzt aber schon interessieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht bei mir so aus. Supercharging unterwegs ist ja quasi im Autopreis mit drin. Sind glaub rund 2.000CHF für Strom und nochmal 6.000CHF die pro Auto für die Infrastruktur weg gehen. (Dafür funktioniert sie aber auch Europaweit problemlosest  ) Kosten dafür bisher  0,00. Gab dann als die "Flatrate" nicht mehr inklusive war hier ne Preissenkung von rund 2.000CHF aufs Auto.  Ob ich das raus hole.. keine Ahnung. Aber wichtiger ist mir dass das Ladenetz zuverlässig rennt. 

Öffentliche Ladestationen sind hier bei mir zu 99% der AC-Lader im Einkaufcenter. Davon sind 4 x 22kW Boxen dort. Ich gehe immer Donnerstags abend dort was futtern weil ich für 1 Person nix kochen will und es dort für sehr wenig Geld lecker Futter gibt. Und am Samstag Morgen wird der Wocheneinkauf dort erledigt. In der Zeit geht mehr als Genug rein damit es für die Woche reicht. Wir haben hier aber auch sehr viele andere öffentliche Stationen, etliche sind gratis, andere kosten Geld. Sind absbeits der Autobahn aber meistens AC-Lader die halt Kunden anlocken sollen. Und wer eh grad am laden ist trinkt dann noch nen Kaffee und nen Stück Kuchen und schon ist das bissle an Stromkosten wieder drin  Aber die brauche ich fast nie. Einkaufscenter reicht eigentlich. 

Heimladung is der Strom den ich zu Hause in der Nacht aus dem Netz beziehe... mach ich eigentlich nie  Und ganz selten lade ich mit dem Strom aus der PV-Anlage. Der geht wenn die Autos da sind zu 99% ins Auto meiner Frau. Das reicht bei ihr dann meist auch für eine Woche hin und zurück. Für mich bleibt da wenig übrig. 

Firma ist was ich in der Firma so beziehe. Dort hab ich ne T15-Steckdose bekommen. Is sowas wie ne CEE16 nur auf 10A beschränkt, Schweizer Produkt. So gross wie ne Schukodose, gibt's auch mit 16A.  Dort zahle ich den Industrietarif den mir mein Chef verrechnet. Das sind umgerechnet 6Cent pro kWh. Dazu kommt dass wir ne grosse PV-Anlage in der Firma haben es quasi PV-Strom ist. Dort lade ich meist gemütlich mit 5A 3phasig. Aber auch das brauch ich nicht sooo oft.

Destination-Charging sind die Ladevorgänge wenn ich unterwegs bin und entweder in Hotels oder anderen Unterkünften lade. Je nachdem haben die ne Wallbox dort oder ich nehm wenn es hat auch ne einfache Steckdose. Da bin ich überhaupt nicht wählerisch. Das reicht meist um etwas nachzuladen um dann nicht an nen Schnellader zu müssen sondern erst mal 2 oder 300km nach dem Frühstück los zu fahren bis die Blase voll is und ich eh Pause machen muss  Bisher wollte da aber niemand Geld dafür haben, daher auch die Summe von 0. Muss aber sagen dass ich inzwischen auch nirgendwo mehr übernachte wo ich nicht ne Lademöglichkeit habe. So wie ich früher auf WLAN geachtet habe tu ich halt jetzt auf Lademöglichkeit fokussieren  

Wie gesagt, ich will niemandem seinen Verbrenner weg nehmen, das soll jeder selber für sich entscheiden. Und derzeit passt es auch nicht für jeden. Entweder finanziell, wegen Laden zu Hause oder was auch immer. Für mich persönlich funktioniert es aber und daher will ich nimmer zurück. Ich hab auch keinen Bock mehr auf diese Verarsche wie sie bei VW, Audi etc. läuft. Und ich mein nicht die Abgassache. Ölverbrauch beim TFSI zum Beispiel. Das is einfach den Kunden verarschen wo es geht. Und der freut sich noch dass er nach 2 Jahren aus "Kulanzgründen" nur 50% der Kosten tragen muss, WENN er vorher exakt alle anderen Intervalle eingehalten hat.
 Das kann und will ich nicht mehr unterstützen. 

Und für den Strom geb ich Geld lieber hier aus als dass ich es in den Nahen Osten runter schiebe...

@P2063
Nö, wir haben hier nie mit so nem Ökoblödsinn wie EEG und so angefangen. Wir versteuern keinen Eigenverbrauch. Nur den Ertrag den wir durch den Verkauf bekommen müsste ich theoretisch versteuern. Da ich aber keine 4Cent pro kWh hier bekomme erreiche ich die Steuergrenze gar nicht. Ich reduziere auf die Art aber massiv den Bezug aus dem Netz da ich inzwischen fast alles so gesteuert habe dass es den Strom vom Dach nutzt so weit es geht.  Im Gegensatz dazu bekommen wir hier unsere PV-Anlagen mit Einspeisung auch nicht vergoldet....  bei euch würd ich jeden cm voll kleistern.  Mit etwas Fläche kann man da ja fast davon leben


----------



## P2063 (23. Mai 2019)

währenddessen in Deutschland: PV dank Steuern auf Eigenverbrauch nur 1/3 günstiger als Netzbezug, öffentliche Ladestationen dreimal so teuer wie die kWh am eigenen Netzanschluss, wenn ein Supermarkt mal eine Ladesäule hat die nicht von einem Verbrenner zugeparkt wurde wird sie nach 30min tot geschaltet weil könnte ja jemand tatsächlich sein Auto dran laden, wenn man beim Arbeitgeber lädt schön brav den geldwerten Vorteil versteuern, für die Ladesäulen der einzelnen lokalen Energieversorger braucht man jeweils eine eigene App/Registrierung/Zahlkarte und dann funktioniert die Hälfte der Anschlüsse nicht...

Und dann wundert sich die Politik, dass das hier mit der E-Mobilität nix wird. Aber Hauptsache denen, die ohnehin reich genug sind sich einen Neuwagen zu leisten noch Subentionen hinterher werfen statt Infrastruktur und überflüssige mehrfach geleistete Steuern an zu gehen. Kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. Mai 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Und dann wundert sich die Politik, dass das hier mit der E-Mobilität nix wird.



Die wundert sich nicht, die tut nur so. Das sieht man auch gut an allem anderen, was die Bundesregierung beim Thema Klimawandel verzapft. 

Langfristig gibt übrigens auch für Verbrennungsliebhaber eine Lösung: Biomass to liquid. Dann allerdings zu entsprechenden Lieberhaberpreisen für den Treibstoff.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Mai 2019)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Langfristig gibt übrigens auch für Verbrennungsliebhaber eine Lösung: Biomass to liquid. Dann allerdings zu entsprechenden Lieberhaberpreisen für den Treibstoff.



Das Problem sind wohl weniger "Liebhaber" sondern die Preise der Autos, die mangelnde Ladeinfrastruktur und die Haltbarkeit der Batterien.

Das günstigste E-"Auto" ist der Twizy mit 7000€ in der Grundausstattung.
Und das Ding ist alles andere als ein richtiges Auto 
Dazu noch 50€ Batteriemiete/Monat.
Gebraucht machen E-Autos auch nur bedingt Sinn, weil die Batterie nach ~7 Jahren einfach im Arsch ist.
Anstatt PKWs unattraktiver zu machen, sollte man die Öffis pushen und endlich mal annehmbar gestalten.
Kleiner Vergleich:
Von mir Zuhause bis in die nächste Stadt (beide ~20k Einwohner) ca. 20km Strecke, verbrauch mit meinem Auto bei 6L/100km und 1,50€ Spritpreis.
Kosten: 1,80€
Dauer: ~15 Minuten

Bus: fährt nur vom Bhf ab, fährt 1x alle 2 Std und muss durch alle Kuhdörfer auf dem Weg fahren:
Kosten: 4,80€
Dauer: 1h15min

In dieser Größenordnung läuft das hier überall ab.
Öffis sind, außer in Großstädten (zumindest mMn) nicht attraktiv!


----------



## P2063 (23. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Gebraucht machen E-Autos auch nur bedingt Sinn, weil die Batterie nach ~7 Jahren einfach im Arsch ist.



naja das ist so nicht ganz richtig, Tesla garantiert zwar "nur" 70% Batteriekapazität nach 160.000km. In der Realität beträgt der Leistungsverlust aber tatsächlich sogar weniger als 5-10%, die Trendkurve mit wenigen Ausreißern tendiert sogar zu 10% bei erst 300.000km. halte ich für absolut akzeptabel, zumal ein gebrauchter Verbrenner nach der Zeit ebenfalls nicht mehr die Werksangaben erreicht.

Tesla battery degradation at less than 10% after over 160,000 miles, according to latest data - Electrek

bei Gebrauchtwagen unter 160.000km kann man sich sogar die Batteriegarantie auf weitere 80.000km verlängern lassen.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Anstatt PKWs unattraktiver zu machen, sollte man die Öffis pushen und endlich mal annehmbar gestalten.
> Kleiner Vergleich:
> Von mir Zuhause bis in die nächste Stadt (beide ~20k Einwohner) ca. 20km Strecke, verbrauch mit meinem Auto bei 6L/100km und 1,50€ Spritpreis.
> Kosten: 1,80€
> ...



Dein Fehler ist aber auch, bei den Fahrtkosten mit dem PKW lediglich den Sprit zu betrachten. Rechne mal Anschaffungskosten abzüglich Wiederverkaufspreis geteilt durch Haltedauer, plus jährliche Kosten für Versicherung/Steuer/Wartung/HU/AU (gegebenenfalls anteilig), plus anteilig alle paar jahre neue Reifen und Bremsen, plus regelmäßig waschen, plus Sprit. 

Wenn der Anspruch ans eigene Fahrzeug nicht grade bloß "muss sich bewegen und tüv haben" lautet, dann landet man locker irgendwo zwischen 40-100€/100km. bei Sportwagen oder Oberklasselimos auch schnell jenseits der 200€/100km.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Mai 2019)

Dann ist bei der Akkutechnik in letzter Zeit doch mehr passiert, als gedacht O.o
Mein letzter Stand waren eben jene 7 Jahre...

Ich hab grade mal geschaut, der günstigste Tesla auf mobile ist ein Model S aus 2014.
33,5k€ und ~330k km...
Erschwinglich ist anders


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Mai 2019)

Natürlich ist da deutlich was passiert. 
VW gibt sogar auf die kleinen Traktionsbatterien von den GTEs (Hybridmodelle) 8 Jahre/160tkm Garantie 
Beim kommenden I.D.3 greift diese Garantie ebenfalls und die Traktionsbatterie ist auf >1000 Ladezyklen ausgelegt.
Und bei dem wird's preislich dann auch sehr interessant mit <30t€ als Einstiegspreis.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2019)

Bei den Akkus ist nicht viel passiert. Die ~7 Jahre kommen schon gut hin. Die Akkus in E-Autos sind bei "100%" Ladungsanzeige für den Kunden höchstens 80% geladen. Das kann man gut sehen, wenn man sich die ganzen Zellenpakete über den Tester anguckt. Wenn dann die Batterie altert, läd das BMS die Zellen weiter als 80%, um die fehlende Kapazität auszugleichen. Wenn man dann über diesen Pufferbereich rüber ist, geht es rapide Bergab mit der Reichweite.
Wir haben schon Autos mit 15% Reichweitenverlust, von der eh sehr kleinen Reichweite. Außerdem nimmt die Leistung bei alten Akkus und niedrigen Temperaturen zusätzlich ab.
Wenn man dann Pech hat, kommt man an einem kalten Wintertag nur noch halb so weit, weil man den Innenraum die ganze Zeit heizen muss. Man kann natürlich auch das Fenster aufmachen und ohne Heizung fahren, dann hat man wieder 30km mehr Reichweite.


Mit diesen "Batteriestatistiken" würde ich sowieso ein bischen vorsichtig sein. Da steht mit Sicherheit nicht drin in wievielen Autos schon eine neue Batterie drin ist. Außerdem würde es auch nur Sinn machen, wenn man da wirklich eine echte Kapazitätsmessung per Tester einträgt. Was da im Kundendisplay sehr ist vorsichtig ausgedrückt "grob gerundet".


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn dann die Batterie altert, läd das BMS die Zellen weiter als 80%, um die fehlende Kapazität auszugleichen. Wenn man dann über diesen Pufferbereich rüber ist, geht es rapide Bergab mit der Reichweite.



Dann mag das bei Mercedes vielleicht so sein, beim VAG Konzern ist es z.B. nicht so. Da sind die Grenzen fest codiert und da passt sich mit Sicherheit nichts an.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben schon Autos mit 15% Reichweitenverlust, von der eh sehr  kleinen Reichweite. Außerdem nimmt die Leistung bei alten Akkus und  niedrigen Temperaturen zusätzlich ab.
> Wenn man dann Pech hat, kommt man an einem kalten Wintertag nur noch  halb so weit, weil man den Innenraum die ganze Zeit heizen muss. Man  kann natürlich auch das Fenster aufmachen und ohne Heizung fahren, dann  hat man wieder 30km mehr Reichweite.



Mercedes ist auch kein Maßstab in Sachen E-Mobilität. Die Hybrid Modelle sind lächerlich, ebenso der Versuch eines reinen E-Fahrzeugs mit dem EQC.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Mit diesen "Batteriestatistiken" würde ich sowieso ein bischen  vorsichtig sein. Da steht mit Sicherheit nicht drin in wievielen Autos  schon eine neue Batterie drin ist. Außerdem würde es auch nur Sinn  machen, wenn man da wirklich eine echte Kapazitätsmessung per Tester  einträgt. Was da im Kundendisplay sehr ist vorsichtig ausgedrückt "grob  gerundet".



Die Kapazitätsmessung kann jeder Händler welcher E-Fahrzeuge warten darf, durchführen. Das ist bei jedem Hersteller so und ist auch erforderlich um die Garantiezeit/eventuelle Kundenbeschwerden abdecken zu können.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Mai 2019)

Meine Einstiegsdroge war ein Opel Ampera. Gebaut 2011. Als ich den 2018 verkaufte war da noch nix. Klar, der hatte keine grosse Batterie, aber GM hat damals schon verstanden dass man ein BMS, Kühlung und Heizung braucht. Der kam zumindest nach 7 Jahren und 90.000km elektrisch immer noch seine 50 - 60 km im Winter und 80 - 90km im Sommer. Da ist nix kaputt gegangen oder weniger geworden....


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mercedes ist auch kein Maßstab in Sachen E-Mobilität. Die Hybrid Modelle sind lächerlich, ebenso der Versuch eines reinen E-Fahrzeugs mit dem EQC.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Kapazitätsmessung kann jeder Händler welcher E-Fahrzeuge warten darf, durchführen. Das ist bei jedem Hersteller so und ist auch erforderlich um die Garantiezeit/eventuelle Kundenbeschwerden abdecken zu können.


Naja in der alten E-B-Klasse ist 1:1 die Technik von Tesla eingebaut. Sind sogar überall noch Tesla Logos drauf. ...inkl. der ganzen Besonderheiten die Tesla in ihre Autos einbaut.  Isolationsfehler im Betrieb? Scheißegal die Schütze bleiben zu bis man abstellt. 

Natürlich kann jeder die Kapazitätsmessung machen. Nur wird nicht jeder aus diesem E-Auto Forum für seinen Beitrag extra eine Messung machen lassen. Die werden das einfach vom Display abgelesen haben.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Mai 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das Problem sind wohl weniger "Liebhaber" sondern die Preise der Autos, die mangelnde Ladeinfrastruktur und die Haltbarkeit der Batterien.



Die Batteriehaltbarkeit haben andere ja schon angesprochen. Es gibt die Überlegung, alte E-Auto-Batterien mit 70%-80% Restkapazität als stationäre kurzfristige Speicher weiter zu verwenden.  Die anderen beiden Probleme könnte die Politik mit relativ einfach Mitteln lösen.  Zum Beispiel geringere bzw. keine Steuer auf E-Autos oder umgekehrt eine CO2-Steuer, die Sprit verteuert und damit Stromer günstiger in der Haltung macht. Was man auch vor 10 Jahren hätte machen können. Ich fürchte nur, solange die deutschen Hersteller nur Alibielektroautos herstellen, wird das nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2019)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die Batteriehaltbarkeit haben andere ja schon angesprochen. Es gibt die Überlegung, alte E-Auto-Batterien mit 70%-80% Restkapazität als stationäre kurzfristige Speicher weiter zu verwenden.  Die anderen beiden Probleme könnte die Politik mit relativ einfach Mitteln lösen.  Zum Beispiel geringere bzw. keine Steuer auf E-Autos oder umgekehrt eine CO2-Steuer, die Sprit verteuert und damit Stromer günstiger in der Haltung macht. Was man auch vor 10 Jahren hätte machen können. Ich fürchte nur, solange die deutschen Hersteller nur Alibielektroautos herstellen, wird das nichts.


Super Idee. Die eh schon kein Geld haben noch weiter melken.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Super Idee. Die eh schon kein Geld haben noch weiter melken.


...und du bzw. auch alle anderen machen sich glaub ich keinen plan über das ausmaß der verteuerung durch eine CO2-steuer!
Wenn ich einfach mal Wiki heran ziehe waren 2018 RWE, Heidelberg Zement, EON, Lufthansa und BASF die 5 größen CO2-verursacher. (etwas weiter unten "Nach Deutschen Unternehmen")
Das heißt also, das fast alles erheblich teurer wird. Aber hey, ich finde das sehr gut. Bin zwar kein öko und liege keine 2,50€ über mindestlohn, aber wohne hier ländlich, hab einen kleinen garten hinterm haus, fahre einen diesel (wenig CO2 und wo ich nicht hin darf fahr ich nicht hin!) und kann bei bedarf die eigenproduktion an energie bis zur autarkie erhöhen.
 Ansch... wird es nur die bekloppten in diversen versifften käffern am rande der zivilisation wie z.b. münchen, berlin, hamburg usw. Bei denen wird bauen und ernergie teurer, was dann aber, günstiger weise, den flächenfraß am rande der orte begrenzen wird. Und sich vom allgemeinen schwachsinn hierzulande zu erholen wird dann auch teurer (in urlaub fliegen)  
Ich liebe diese welt und hoffe inständig, das sich die öko`s mal so richtig schön selber ans bein pinkeln!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Mai 2019)

Eine CO2 Steuer geht Hand in Hand mit einer gleichzeitigen, auf alle Bürger gleich verteilten Ausschüttung der Einnahmen. Zumindest ist das ein Model. So dürften Geringverdiner, die weniger konsumieren, eher entlastet als gemolken werden. Teuer wird es für alle, die überdurchschnittlich viel verursachen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Mai 2019)

Reiche Leute fahren moderne Autos, die "wenig" CO2 ausstoßen. Arme Leute fahren alte Autos, die "viel" CO2 ausstoßen. Die Reichen interessiert die Steuer eh nicht, wenn man 10+ Autos zuhause stehen hat. Dem Handwerker mit seinem rostigen T4 saut es aber den letzten Cent aus der Tasche.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Mai 2019)

Genau, reiche Leute fahren alle umweltfreundlich Autos und keine Protzkarren.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Mai 2019)

Sollte eine CO2 Steuer auf den Normverbrauch bezogen sein, dann wird mein 12 Jahre Alter Toyota Yaris ebenso mit 170g/km berechnet wie der neue Toyota Supra.   -So wie die Fahrzeuge in der Realität bewegt werden verzerrt sich das Bild wohl leicht.

- Hätte ich letztes Jahr 8000€ mehr für einen Mazda 2 gehabt, wären es 111g/km anstelle der 170g/km gewesen. 

An dieser Stelle würde ich mehr zahlen, weil ich mein Auto mit kleinerem Budget gekauft habe.

Würde man die ca. 10Tonnen CO2 für die Produktion einrechnen (korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege) würde ich erstmal weniger zahlen, aber ich bezweifle, dass das Konsequent durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Mai 2019)

Wartet mal ab wie sich das entwickelt wenn das Flottenlimit von 95g voll durch schlägt...  Denke mal in den nächsten 20 Jahren wird sich im Bereich Mobilität hier bei uns sehr viel ändern. Vor allem in Städten wird es vieles komplett auf den Kopf stellen. Am Land hingegen wirds noch dauern. Aber wer noch Bock auf 8 Zylinder und Lärm hat sollte in den nächsten 1 - 2 Jahren zuschlagen, danach werden die wohl nach und nach verschwinden...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2019)

Wenn CO2 Steuer kommt dann direkt auf den Sprit. Da kann man dann auch nichts schön testen. Was übrigens auch mehr Kosten pro l Diesel als Benzin bedeutet.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2019)

Fährt jemand von euch die DS2500 auf seinem Auto? Bremsen die auch halbwegs wenn die Bremse noch komplett kalt ist im Winter?

Bin auf der Suche nach Bremsklötzen für die ATE HPBK 4 Kolben Bremse, da ATE ja nichts mehr dafür herstellt seit die von Conti gekauft wurden. Hab gesehen das es einige Rennklötze und den DS2500 dafür gibt. Angeblich sollen die ja auch kalt bremsen, habe die Mischung aber selber noch nie gefahren.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Mai 2019)

Geht so. Bremsen tun die, aber je nachdem quietschen sie etwas. Hatte die mal kurze Zeit aufm Leon drauf bevor ich dann auf nicht zugelassene Beläge gewecshelt bin. Aber für Strasse sind sie durchaus brauchbar. Haben allerdings schon minimal die Eigenschaft normale Bremsscheiben gut zu nutzen.... also wenn du Strassenscheiben fährst rechne mit höherem Verschleiss. Entsprechende gehörtete Motorsportscheiben halten besser, aber zu 99% dann wieder ohne ABE/TÜV.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2019)

Geräusch ist mir egal. Die Bremsscheiben gibt es von ATE ja auch nicht mehr, da werde ich dann wohl ein paar Reibringe von Tarox montieren. Ist glaube ich die bessere Alternative als eine neue Bremsanlage zu kaufen.  Im Moment sind noch die Powerdisk drauf, die zur Bremse gehören. Einen neuen Satz Klötze können die noch vertragen, bis die am Verschleißmaß sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Mai 2019)

Tarox F2000 mit DS2500er geht ganz gut. Noch nicht Rennstreckentauglich aber beisst deutlich besser als Serie  Hatte zuerst auch die ATE Powerdisc auf den 4 Kolben AP-Analge und bin dann auf F2000 mit zuerst DS2500er und dann auf ne nicht zugelassene AP-Kombination gewechselt im Rennbetrieb. Aber Scheibe hab ich behalten. Die taugte immer.


----------



## P2063 (26. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dem Handwerker mit seinem rostigen T4 saut es aber den letzten Cent aus der Tasche.



ein Handwerker, der bei der aktuellen Auftragslage in der Baubranche noch einen "rostigen T4" fährt hat aber definitiv irgendwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Mai 2019)

Weiss jemand von euch wo man Ersatzteile (Scheinwerfer etc.) für nen Chrysler Crossfire her bekommt? MEin Google filtert so saumässig gut dass ich nur unbrauchbare Ergebnisse aus der CH bekomme


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2019)

Chrysler gibts doch gar nicht mehr in Deutschland.  Ich glaube das wird schwierig mit Neuteilen. Vielleicht haben die noch Servicestützpunkte. Da würde ich mal anrufen.


----------



## HordyH (28. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Chrysler gibts doch gar nicht mehr in Deutschland.  Ich glaube das wird schwierig mit Neuteilen. Vielleicht haben die noch Servicestützpunkte. Da würde ich mal anrufen.



Warum soll man keine Teile mehr bestellen können?


----------



## HordyH (28. Mai 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von euch wo man Ersatzteile (Scheinwerfer etc.) für nen Chrysler Crossfire her bekommt? MEin Google filtert so saumässig gut dass ich nur unbrauchbare Ergebnisse aus der CH bekomme




Schick mir mal ne pn mit der VIN und was du brauchst ich guck morgen mal auf Arbeit


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2019)

HordyH schrieb:


> Warum soll man keine Teile mehr bestellen können?


Weil grade Scheinwerfer speziell nach den Vorschriften der Länder gebaut werden. Da keine Autos mehr in Deutschland verkauft werden, gibts halt nur noch das was auf Lager liegt. ...und ich glaube nicht das die sich für die paar Autos die es noch in Deutschland gibt, ein riesen Lager hinlegen. Man kann ja schlecht Ammi Scheinwerfer einbauen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Mai 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von euch wo man Ersatzteile (Scheinwerfer etc.) für nen Chrysler Crossfire her bekommt? MEin Google filtert so saumässig gut dass ich nur unbrauchbare Ergebnisse aus der CH bekomme


Fiat-Chrysler... Hast du es mal beim fiat-händler versucht?


----------



## HordyH (29. Mai 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil grade Scheinwerfer speziell nach den Vorschriften der Länder gebaut werden. Da keine Autos mehr in Deutschland verkauft werden, gibts halt nur noch das was auf Lager liegt. ...und ich glaube nicht das die sich für die paar Autos die es noch in Deutschland gibt, ein riesen Lager hinlegen. Man kann ja schlecht Ammi Scheinwerfer einbauen.



Also ich kann welche bestellen!


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2019)

Dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2019)

Das Wochenende habe ich genutzt, mein kleines Hochleistungsspielzeug das erste Mal zu waschen und Kleinigkeiten einzubauen. 

Lecker Carbon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2019)

Sehr schön, vorallem in matt passt es mMn top zum Rest 

Bei mir hat sich auch was getan. Der Passat ist verkauft, habe jetzt einen 2011er E91 330d als Daily, wurde damals direkt als Neufahrzeug gechipt (AC-Schnitzer, 286ps,620Nm).
Da ich wieder besondere Wünsche hatte, z.B. Facelift=N57, Handschalter (die Automatik ist mir zu träge), M-Paket, manuelle Sportsitze sowie CIC-Prof. war die Suche mal wieder recht langwierig. 
Läuft tadellos, sehr gepflegter Zustand und fahre den momentan mit unter 5l (nachgemessen) auf den letzten 2500km, das ist schon echt wenig.
Die Ansaugbrücke+Einlasskanäle habe ich vor ein paar Wochen gereinigt, war wie zu erwarten verkokt. Erstaunlicherweise hat man davon bei der Fahrt nix mitbekommen, nur der typische Drallklappenfehler stand im FS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem hab ich schon mal neue Reifen für meinen E92 bestellt (Michelin Cup2 245/265), die werde ich auf M513 Felgen fahren.
Ebenso sind letzte Woche noch ein paar Bremskomponenten angekommen. Tarox C83 370x30mm, Pagid RSL29 Beläge sowie Evolity Stahlflexleitungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2019)

WTF, 612g Dreck in der Ansaugbrücke? 

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Juni 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> WTF, 612g Dreck in der Ansaugbrücke?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk



Nicht ungewöhnlich wenn man immer untertourig fährt.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juni 2019)

Tarox.. sehr gute Wahl  Kommen bei mir auch drauf, hoffentlich sind die Serienscheiben bald am Ende


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht ungewöhnlich wenn man immer untertourig fährt.



Wobei das auch bei sportlicher Fahrweise passiert.
Auf meiner täglichen Pendelstrecke dreht der Motor allerdings auch nie über 1500 1/min, außer die paar Male wo gut reingetreten wird, hat untenraus halt genug Kraft.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Tarox.. sehr gute Wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hoffe mal, dass die gut sind, waren (wie auch die Beläge) teuer genug


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Juni 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht ungewöhnlich wenn man immer untertourig fährt.


Geht es dabei nur um geringe Drehzahlen oder auch um geringe Motorlast (Schleichen im Stadtverkehr) allgemein?


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juni 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nicht ungewöhnlich wenn man immer untertourig fährt.



Das schaffst aber auch nur du. Ich kenne sonst niemanden der in der Lage ist mehr als 500m unterhalb der Leerlaufdrehzahl zu fahren


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Juni 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Geht es dabei nur um geringe Drehzahlen oder auch um geringe Motorlast (Schleichen im Stadtverkehr) allgemein?



Überall dort, wo das AGR weit geöffnet ist (Stadt, geringe Last, gleichbleibende Fahrt mit mittlerer Drehzahl).
Hab die AGR-Rate nun aber per Codierung runtergesetzt (ist übrigens ein legaler Eingriff), sollte also deutlich langsamer bis gar nicht mehr verkoken.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das schaffst aber auch nur du. Ich kenne sonst niemanden der in der Lage ist mehr als 500m unterhalb der Leerlaufdrehzahl zu fahren


Kann ich dir nen Video von machen.
Gerade Strecke, 30km/h Zone und 6.Gang einfach laufen lassen.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juni 2019)

Und da biste unterhalb Leerlauf und kannst noch normal fahren, sprich Gas geben under vom Gas gehen ohne dass irgendwas ruckelt, scheppert oder sonst unnatürlich ist?  
Was haben Autos aktuell für Leerlaufdrehzahlen? 500u/min beim Benziner, 700 beim Diesel? ALso müsstest den halben km mit 300 u/min gut hin bekommen


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juni 2019)

Wie kommst du auf solche Drehzahlen?
Lange keinen modernen Verbrenner mehr gefahren?
Gas geben brauch ich da garnicht, das Auto fährt von alleine 30-40km/h.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich gings nur darum klar zu machen dass das behauptete "untertourige" Fahren, sprich unerhalb der Leerlaufdrehzahl eigentlich niemand macht und eigentlich niedrigtouriges Fahren gemeint war..

Wie lang bin ich keine Modernen Verbrenner gefahren... definiere mal modern  Unser Chrysler is Baujahr 2006, der letzte 100% Verbrenner im Eigenbesitz war der Mazda 6 MPS von 2008... auf Arbeit, da is der modernste ein Volvo FH aus 2019 
Privat weiss nicht, kaufen werd ich keinen mehr und fahren.. es werden auch im Bekanntenkreis immer weniger. Ein Grossteil steigt entweder komplett auf E um oder machts erst mal mit ner Hybrid-Zwischenstufe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Geht es dabei nur um geringe Drehzahlen oder auch um geringe Motorlast (Schleichen im Stadtverkehr) allgemein?


Beides. Bei Fahrzeugen die sehr oft Vollgas gefahren werden ist selbst nach 600k km fast nix drin. Vertreterautos, Vollgas-Taxis und Trackday Fahrzeuge sind fast immer komplett sauber. Opas Liebster, Muttis Einkaufsauto und Taxi Ali sitzen immer extrem stark zu. Beim Ottonormalpendler ist das so ein Zwischending.


----------



## HordyH (11. Juni 2019)

Dann will ich auch mal.

Ich bin dabei meinen 159 1.8 Tbi "Flott" zumachen.

Gemacht wird:

Turbo = Stage 1 (Aus Alugefrästes Verdichterrad, neue Lager mit Beschichtung, neue Wellendichtungen, Krümmer planen)
Getriebe = Instandsetzung des M32 (Opel Getriebe) welches Starke Probleme mit verschlissenen Wellenlagern hat, die Lager werden durch größere ersetzt, Gehäusedeckel mit verbesserter Ölführung.
Motor = Nw Verstellventile, Nw-Räder, Zahnriemen, Wapu, Schwungrad, Kupplung.
Fahrwerk = Achsträger vorn und hinten Sandstrahlen und neu Lackieren, Querlenker vorn oben und unten neu, hintere Querlenker bekommen neue Buchsen. Stoßdämpfer+ Federn vorn und hinten neu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juni 2019)

Na das sieht doch mal vernünftig aus.

Wusste gar nicht, dass Alfa Opel-Getriebe verbaut hat. Zum Glück haben wir im Zafira kein M32.


----------



## HordyH (12. Juni 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch mal vernünftig aus.
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass Alfa Opel-Getriebe verbaut hat. Zum Glück haben wir im Zafira kein M32.



Ja Leider, aber nicht in allen Modellen.

Zum Glück ist der Motor von "Alfa"


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2019)

Ein Kumpel schwört auch total auf Alfa, obwohl er ständig liegen bleibt.  Ihm ist schon 1 Auto abgebrannt, 1 Motorschaden, 1 Getriebeschaden aber er kann sich nicht dazu durchringen was anderes zu kaufen.
Bin eine Zeit lang mit ihm zusammen zur Arbeit gefahren. Immer wenn morgen das Handy ging wusste ich direkt das ich heute außer der Reihe wieder dran bin mit fahren. 

Ansich sehr schöne Autos, wenn die Qualität stimmen würde. Am besten war die Aktion mit dem Thermostat beim Alfa 155. Das originale Alfa Thermostat ist 3 Mal hintereinander durchgebrochen und das ganze Kühlmittel rausgelaufen. Danach hat ihm Alfa eins aus dem Zubehör eingebaut, was bis jetzt läuft. War ne lustige Zeit.


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juni 2019)

Ich bin mal mit einem 156er Sportwagon unterwegs gewesen, hatte nur irgendwie das Problem, dass ich beim Gasgeben auch gebremst habe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2019)

Ja das stimmt. Bei den Alfas kann man sehr gut Zwischengas mit Kipptechnik fahren anstatt Spitze-kacke.


----------



## HordyH (12. Juni 2019)

Da geb ich euch recht bis zum 159 hat alfa schon arge Probleme gehabt.

Mit dem 159 haben die was gutes hingestellt, da gab es zwar auch Probleme aber meistens nur weil die halt opel mist verbaut haben, siehe das m20/32 Getriebe oder die 3.2 und 2.2 holden Motoren.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juni 2019)

Leider ist mein Abgasgehäuse gerissen, somit muss der Turbo neu


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2019)

Nicht unbedingt. Kann man schweißen mit WIG und speziellem Schweißgut. Wenn man Pech hat muss man hinterher das Abgasgehäuse aber nochmal ausdrehen.  Guss geht ansich zu schweißen, wenn man es richtig macht.

Wenn man z.B. einen Turbo an eine Mofa baut, hat man keine andere Wahl.  Beim Turborasenmäher Projekt was ich mit einem Kumpel in Angriff nehmen werde, muss ich auch einen angefertigten Flansch mit dem Turbo verschweißen. Das muss sogar ziemlich gut halten, denn der Mäher bekommt Rallye-Anti-Lag.  Das wird der lauteste Schiebemäher der Welt. 

Edit: Hab grade mal im Keller geguckt... Ich hab bis jetzt für solche Arbeiten immer 1.4842 WIG Schweißdraht in Kombination mit reinem Argon verwendet. Wenn es geht nicht zu dick schweißen, wenn man hinterher die Naht wieder runterschleifen muss. Das Zeug ist brutal hart. ...achso nicht verwirren lassen... Vor dem Schweißen ist es silber, danach ist die Naht dann Gold.


----------



## HordyH (14. Juni 2019)

Der Aufwand lohnt nicht ich hole mir einen neuen


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2019)

Naja 3 Stunden Arbeit und 20€ Material vs 1000€ Turbo...


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2019)

Das wird nicht halten und nach einer kurzen Zeit wieder reißen, egal wie man es macht. Gußkrümmer sind einfach ********.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2019)

Wenn man die Enden ausbohrt damit es nicht weiter reißt, dann passiert auch nix. Wenn man die Enden einfach überschweißt, dann hält das nicht lange.


----------



## HordyH (15. Juni 2019)

Ja mag alles sein, aber mal ehrlich würdest du das bei deinem Turbo machen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2019)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Die ganzen Gussteile die ich bis jetzt wieder fertig gemacht habe funktionieren alle noch.  Die Rumpfgruppe vom Turbo ist ja mit Sicherheit noch in gutem Zustand.

Auf der Arbeit repariere ich nach Daimler Vorgaben aber meine eigenen Sachen mache ich so fertig, wie ich es für richtig halte. Da ich bei einer privaten Reparatur eher noch höhere Qualitätsstandard anstrebe, würde ich niemals was machen was nach ein paar Kilometern wieder auseinander fliegt.

Wenn sich z.B. ein Krümmer verzogen hat, dann wird er normalerweise ersetzt. Wenn man diesen Krümmer dann aber auf der CNC Frase wieder Plan macht, hat man hinterher ein besseres Teil. Dieser Krümmer hat jetzt nämlich seinen kompletten Hitzeverzug hinter sich und wird seine Form so beibehalten. Ein neuer Krümmer kann sich wieder verziehen und undicht werden.
Das ich sowas offiziell in der Werkstatt nicht machen kann ist ganz klar. Würde ja niemand bezahlen wollen.


----------



## HordyH (15. Juni 2019)

bei der Sache mit dem Krümmer geb ich dir recht.

Hier mal die Bilder der Risse.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema ausdrehen Abgasgehäuse und Krummer sind ein Teil, diese sind mit einander verschweißt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern ging auch endlich mein Getriebe zum Instandsetzer, hoffentlich gibt es von dem keine Böse Überraschung


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2019)

Oh ok wenn der Krümmer da mit dran ist, dann könnte das schwierig werden, wenn es auf die Drehbank muss.  Fräsen wäre an der Stelle möglich, aber man müsste dafür vorher eine Haltekonstruktion bauen, weil man es ja sonst nicht spannen kann.

Das ist dann doch ein bischen mehr Arbeit. Wenn man es nicht alles selber machen kann, lohnt sich das wirklich nicht. Ich dachte erst es wäre ein normaler Turbo, da ist das ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## DARPA (15. Juni 2019)

Ist doch direkt nen Grund für nen Upgradelader


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Juni 2019)

Hab heute mal beim 330d die Leistung messen lassen. 
Denke das kann sich sehen lassen, auch weil AC-Schnitzer nur 286Ps/620Nm angegeben hat 
Mit den 307Ps/666Nm bin ich nun mehr als zufrieden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2019)

Hmmmm da lag so nen DPF im Graben... wo der nur verbaut war...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juni 2019)

Wie meinen ? Bei dem 330d ist noch alles original 
Leicht rußen tun die aber alle ab einer bestimmten Laufleistung, trotz DPF.


----------



## Chrisch (28. Juni 2019)

Schönes Ergebnis, aufm Dyno muss ich auch mal drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast noch den Serien LLK drin? Wenn ja würde ich empfehlen nen größeren zu verbauen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Juni 2019)

Ja, der OEM LLK ist noch drin.
Im Prinzip reicht mir der, da ich die Leistung eh selten abrufe.
Vielleicht bau ich den OEM LLK von meinem 335i mal ein, den hab ich seit knapp 4 Jahren liegen, mal gucken.
Deiner steht auch gut da, bin nur kein Fan der umgebauten Scheinwerfer 
Auch ein N57 ?


----------



## Chrisch (28. Juni 2019)

Jau ist auch nen N57 (25d), wohl einer der letzteren E91 die gebaut wurden 

Joa bzgl Scheinwerfer spiele ich auch immer noch mit dem Gedanken wieder auf Serie zu gehen.

Zum LLK, mitm Serien LLK komm ich schnell auf über 80°C Ansaugtemp bei 28°C Aussentemperatur. Gemessen im 4ten Gang durchbeschleunigt. Selben Konditionen mitm Wagner max 50°C.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juni 2019)

80°C LL-Temperatur ist doch noch ok.  Da wird noch keine Leistung gedrosselt.


----------



## Chrisch (28. Juni 2019)

Naja, das war aber auch nur der 4te Gang. Denke wenn die Beschleunigung was länger dauert steigt die Temp auch noch. Aber wir wissen ja, weniger ist in dem Fall immer besser 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HordyH (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Endlich ist der Turbo und das Instandgesetzte Getriebe da, da gab es zum glück keine Bösen Überraschungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal eine solche Nuss irgendwo gesehen:
Sechskant 17mm
3/8" Antrieb
Länge mehr als 75mm

Hab schon ne ganze Weile gesucht aber finde nix. Ich glaube sowas gibts nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2019)

Nicht mit 3/8", aber mit 1/2".
Steckschluessel-Einsatz (Sechskant) handbetaetigt | Steckschluessel handbetaetigt | Handwerkzeuge | Produkte | HAZET-WERK - Hermann Zerver GmbH & Co. KG zB hier.
Mit 64mm gibts hier PROXXON - 3/8'' (10 mm) Steckschluessel-Einsaetze


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2019)

Ja in 1/2" gibt massenweise so lange Nüsse. Ich hab gesehen das KS Tools auch eine in 3/8" anbietet, allerdings nur in Titan und die kostet 150€.  Ich glaube da hilft nur selber schweißen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2019)

Warum kein Adapter, wie viel Drehmoment willst du da draufgeben?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2019)

Ich will die Nuss auf meinem Makita DTW180Z nutzen.  Netter kleiner Schlagschrauber, gibts seit letzte Woche zu kaufen. Normalerweise habe ich den für Motorarbeiten und Innenraum aber der macht auch Radschrauben ohne Probleme los. 
Leider gibts halt keine 3/8" Radnuss. Mit nem Adapter dazwischen verliert man wie immer beim Schlagschrauber sehr viel Drehmoment.
Naja muss ich mir halt nächste Woche aus 2 Nüssen eine machen.

...btw den Schrauber kann ich jedem Mechaniker nur wärmstens empfehlen. Extrem klein, extrem leicht(mit 2.0Ah Akku) und bricht richtig was los. Mein neues Lieblingsspielzeug. Keine Ahnung warum es sowas nicht schon vorher gab.
Den gibts auch als DTW181Z mit 1/2" Aufnahme, was aber für kleine Arbeiten wenig Sinn macht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juli 2019)

So Update!
Le Specialnuss de Schlagschrauberch - Das war Franzöisch und steht für: Schlagschrauberspezialnuss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird irgendwann eh zerplatzen, weil beide Nüsse aus Chrom-Vanadium und nicht aus Chrom-Molybdän sind. Da Chrom-Molybdän aber nicht schweißbar ist, finde ich ist das ein guter Kompromiss.  Außerdem kann ich dann wieder eine neue basteln.


----------



## DARPA (14. Juli 2019)

Langsam geht der Stuhl mal vorwärts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Juli 2019)

Bei Kotte abgestimmt ?
Gibts 100-200 Zeiten ? Serie sind die ja nicht grad flott.


----------



## DARPA (15. Juli 2019)

Ja das war beim Kotte. Wir haben aber nur seinen Dyno benutzt. Der macht ja glaube nur BMW. Da standen aufjeden Fall nen paar geile Kisten rum (1M, E92 Coupe).

Karre ist immer noch langsam. Ist ja nur nen Honda.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2019)

Die armen Vorderräder, die kriegen die Kraft doch kaum auf die Strasse.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2019)

Ab 250 wenn es trocken ist hat er eventuell Grip.


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die armen Vorderräder, die kriegen die Kraft doch kaum auf die Strasse.



Klar, wenn man im 2. voll durchlädt, gibts nur wheel spin.

Man muss schon mit Verstand fahrn, den Rest regelt die Differenzialsperre 

Kann mich über fehlenden Vortrieb nicht beschweren


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2019)

Und ich bin froh, wenn ich endlich wieder Allrad habe.
Der regelt bei meinen 220PS ja schon oft gut was weg und das nervt einfach nur, wenn es vorwärts gehen sollte.


----------



## DARPA (16. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und ich bin froh, wenn ich endlich wieder Allrad habe.



Da ist ja auch nix gegen einzuwenden.  Aber bitte was richtiges und keine halbgare Lammellenkupplung.

Daran sieht man aber auch wieder, wie komplex das Thema Fahrdynamik ist und wie unterschiedlich Fahrzeugkonzepte.
Mit Serienleistung - immerhin 300 PS / 400 Nm - hatte ich null Traktionsprobleme (wenn man es nicht provoziert). Aber liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Kiste eh nicht vorwärts geht.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Juli 2019)

Sei doch froh. Auch wenn es nicht wirklich vorwärts geht, immerhin macht er Lärm


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Juli 2019)

Ich hab heute noch beim 330d eine AHK nachgerüstet und auch gleich getestet 
Ist eine Westfalia mit Jäger E-Satz, nur zu empfehlen 
Und er hat letzte Woche neue Räder (neue originale M270 mit 225ern rundum) bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den 335i gibt's ebenfalls neue Räder:
Neue, nur aus dem Werk gerollte BMW M513 Schmiederäder (hergestellt von Fuchs, schön leicht), drauf kommen 245/265er Michelin CUP2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da ist ja auch nix gegen einzuwenden.  Aber bitte was richtiges und keine halbgare Lammellenkupplung.
> 
> Daran sieht man aber auch wieder, wie komplex das Thema Fahrdynamik ist und wie unterschiedlich Fahrzeugkonzepte.
> Mit Serienleistung - immerhin 300 PS / 400 Nm - hatte ich null Traktionsprobleme (wenn man es nicht provoziert). Aber liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Kiste eh nicht vorwärts geht.


Nö, was richtiges ist meiner Frau zu teuer.

Edit:
Wobei es in der Golfklasse eh keinen 300PS+ Automatik mit echtem Allrad gibt.


----------



## Max76 (18. Juli 2019)

Mein Spielzeug von unten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (18. Juli 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Sei doch froh. Auch wenn es nicht wirklich vorwärts geht, immerhin macht er Lärm


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wobei es in der Golfklasse eh keinen 300PS+ Automatik mit echtem Allrad gibt.



Seat Leon Cupra R ST mit 300PS, DSG und Allrad is doch sowas.. Golf R gibt's ja auch noch..


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Der ST ist für mich keine Golfklasse mehr, da Kombi.
Dazu auch kein echter Allrad.
Im Moment sehe ich da nur Golf R und Audi S3, halt mit Pseudo Automatik und Allrad.
Alles andere ist entweder zu teuer (zB Audi RS3), nur Frontantrieb (zB Civic Typ R) oder Schaltgetriebe (zB WRX STI).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juli 2019)

Die Frage ist auch, was will man mit einem "echten" Allrad ?
Die aktuelle Haldex kann alles, was auch ein "echter" Allrad kann, hat zudem noch zig weitere Vorteile.
Und quer geht's damit auch wohl gut:YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Mit ner Haldex komm ich auch besser klar, als mit nem DSG.
Aber man gewöhnt sich ja an alles.
So kann ich wenigstens auf nen Zweiradprüfstand fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Juli 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, was will man mit einem "echten" Allrad ?
> Die aktuelle Haldex kann alles, was auch ein "echter" Allrad kann, hat zudem noch zig weitere Vorteile.
> Und quer geht's damit auch wohl gut:YouTube


Die aktuellen Haldex gehen sogar sehr gut quer.  ...selbst wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## DARPA (21. Juli 2019)

Yo, bei Allrad denke ich auch immer direkt ans driften 


Aber ja, ne Haldex macht inzwischen nen ganz guten Job und bietet auch Vorteile


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juli 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Yo, bei Allrad denke ich auch immer direkt ans driften
> 
> 
> Aber ja, ne Haldex macht inzwischen nen ganz guten Job und bietet auch Vorteile


Solange du nicht offroad fährst (was sicherlich nicht das Einsatzgebiet der Golfklasse ist) macht Haldex nur Sinn und bietet zig Vorteile. Haldex als "kein echtes Allrad" abzustempeln ist mehr Stammtischgebrabbel. In der aktuellen Generation merkst du ja nicht mehr mal eine Verzögerung beim zuschalten. 

Wenn es um Geländetauglichkeit geht, kann ich solche Diskussionen ja verstehen, aber im Straßenbetrieb ist dies überhaupt kein Negativ-Argument mehr, sondern das Gegenteil.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juli 2019)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Generation merkst du ja nicht mehr mal eine Verzögerung beim zuschalten.


Doch man merkt es. Ist aber nicht weiter relevant, da die Haldex bei sportlicher Fahrweise ab dann zugeschaltet bleibt.

Woran man sich auf jeden Fall gewöhnen muss, ist die variable Kraftverteilung. Ein Knopf zum einstellen oder eine Option im BC wäre da sehr hilfreich.
Wenn man z.B. auf einer Piste mit schlechter Straße unterwegs ist schaltet er voll durch. Kommt man dann auf eine Kurve zu, die aufmacht und ab dem Einlenkpunkt Vollgas gefahren wird, schiebt es mächtig. Um das zu verhindern, muss man relativ spät bremsen und noch auf der Bremse mit der Lenkung dem Auto einen kleinen "flick" geben, was dann in einem leichten Powerslide bis zum Kurvenausgang endet.
1. Gang Kurven sind auch immer etwas misteriös, da man vorher nie genau weis ob man quer oder untersteuernd rauskommt. Mal macht er zu, gehts quer. Macht er nicht ganz zu, radiert die Vorderachse und es gibt Untersteuern.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2019)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Solange du nicht offroad fährst (was sicherlich nicht das Einsatzgebiet der Golfklasse ist) macht Haldex nur Sinn und bietet zig Vorteile. Haldex als "kein echtes Allrad" abzustempeln ist mehr Stammtischgebrabbel.


Sicherung ziehen und schon ist es kein Allrad mehr.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juli 2019)

Und wen ausser 0,0002% aller Käufer interessiert sowas?  Niemand gibt im normalen Strassenbetrieb mitten in der Kurve und will rum sliden…


----------



## Captn (22. Juli 2019)

Es gibt aber genügend Leute, die in der Kurve Gas geben und unfreiwillig rumrutschen. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2019)

ISt ja nicht so, dass es kein Wasser, Schnee, Glatteis etc geben würde.
Bekannter kann auch relativ gut Auto fahren, doch als sein 200er quattro in ner Kurve mit Schnee mit dem Arsch rumkam, konnte er auch nicht mehr viel machen.
Wenn man es übertreibt, ist es aber normal.
Selbst Formel 1 Fahrer drehen sich desöftern und die können wesentlich besser fahren als TBF.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2019)

Ja türlich dreht man sich zwischendurch. Wenn man das nicht macht ist man viel zu langsam unterwegs. 

Genauso bei Motorradfahrern. Die Fahrer, die sich nie auf die Schnauze legen, fahren einfach viel zu langsam. Die Profis maulen sich ständig. Am lustigsten war das bei der Supermotomeisterschaft. Haben wir bei uns auf dem Teamspeak immer vermerkt wer sich aus dem Team wann, wie oft, und wo gemault hat.


----------



## Captn (23. Juli 2019)

Man kann auch einfach sagen, dass diejenigen einfach vernünftig fahren. Genügend Motorradfahrer maulen sich auch einfach, weil sie nicht begreifen, dass man in der Kurve nicht zu früh Gas geben darf.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (23. Juli 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja türlich dreht man sich zwischendurch. Wenn man das nicht macht ist man viel zu langsam unterwegs.
> 
> Genauso bei Motorradfahrern. Die Fahrer, die sich nie auf die Schnauze legen, fahren einfach viel zu langsam. Die Profis maulen sich ständig. Am lustigsten war das bei der Supermotomeisterschaft. Haben wir bei uns auf dem Teamspeak immer vermerkt wer sich aus dem Team wann, wie oft, und wo gemault hat.



Da täuscht du dich aber ganz gewaltig. Wo legt sich ein Marc Marquez z.B. ständig aufs Maul?


----------



## Krautmausch (23. Juli 2019)

Loide, meine Mutti hasst Autofahren, braucht aber demnächst wieder eines aufgrund neuer Wohnadresse. Wird im Prinzip nur für Stadtverkehr und kurze Überlandstrecken genutzt werden. Was sind die kastenförmigsten, übersichtlichsten zuverlässigen Kleinwagen für unter 5000€? Und mit klein mein ich klein, nicht "kleiner als ein T6".


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2019)

Subaru Justy G3X ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juli 2019)

Zu Kastenförmig fallen mir als erstes Opel Agila (vor allem erste Generation) und Toyota Yaris Verso ein.   Aufgrund der besseren Ersatzteilauswahl würde ich da definitiv den Agila vorziehen. Habe mit meinem Yaris dort bisher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (320€ netto für 2 Bremssattelhalter).


Spoiler



https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=281152545&utm_source=sharedAd&utm_medium=android

I found this offer at mobile.de:

Opel Agila 1.2 16 V
First Registration: 07/2004
Mileage: 95.000*km
Fuel: Petrol
Power: 55*kW*(75*Hp)

Price: €1,500




Daihatsu Sirion wäre eventuell auch noch eine Option, sicherlich etwas sparsamer.  Leider ist auch er nicht mit ESP erhältlich.


----------



## Krautmausch (23. Juli 2019)

Ganz so alt und billig wie der Agila muss es auch nicht sein. Hab auch mal von großen Rostproblemen an seinem Zwilling Wagon R gelesen. Deine Kritik an Toyota kann ich nicht teilen, hab selbst einen Auris und da waren bisher alle Werkstattbesuche (nicht viele  ) sehr bezahlbar, selbst mit Einbau.

Der G3X Justy hat mich auf den M300F Justy gebracht, der vielleicht ne ganz gute Idee wäre.

Aber immer ran mit weiteren Vorschlägen!


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juli 2019)

Die Auswahl ist groß, wenn man ein Budget von 5000€ für einen übersichtlichen Kleinwagen mitbringt. 
- Toyota Yaris III, eventuell Verso-S mit höherer Laufleistung 
- Honda Jazz: sehr variabler Innenraum
- Hyundai i10 I: Relativ kurzes Fahrzeug, auf der Autobahn wohl eine Wanderdüne


Bei exzessivem Kurzstreckenbetrieb könnte man sich auf Benziner ohne Direkteinspritzung zu Beschränken um Verkokungen, etc vorzubeugen.     Am besten leihst du dir das Auto ein paar Mal im Jahr für eine ordentliche Autobahnetappe.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Loide, meine Mutti hasst Autofahren, braucht aber demnächst wieder eines aufgrund neuer Wohnadresse. Wird im Prinzip nur für Stadtverkehr und kurze Überlandstrecken genutzt werden. Was sind die kastenförmigsten, übersichtlichsten zuverlässigen Kleinwagen für unter 5000€? Und mit klein mein ich klein, nicht "kleiner als ein T6".



VW UP! als 60ps oder 75ps
Fährt sich für die Klasse sehr gut (eher wie die Kompaktklasse), Technik ist standfest und simpel und verbraucht nix.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2019)

Solange man den 80mm tieferlegt, damit er normale Fahrhöhe erreicht... 

Ne aber mal im Ernst, der hat mehr Bodenfreiheit und Federweg als so mancher Geländewagen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juli 2019)

Fährt deshalb aber auch so komfortabel trotz wenig Gewicht.
Beim Anhalten nickt der auch immer kurz.
Wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist, dank Sportfahrwerken, erst mal ein seltsames Gefühl 
Bin einen Up ja ein paar Monate als Daily gefahren, fährt schon ganz lustig.
Und obwohl ich sonst knapp die 8-Fache Leistung fahre, kam ich damit recht gut zurecht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juli 2019)

Meine Freundin fährt einen Seat Mii (ist quasi der UP) und wenn man absolut schmerzfrei ist was Innenraumkomfort  angeht, geht das schon klar. Man muss aber sagen das für den Preis der Karre jedes Auto der Konkurrenz mehr bietet. 
Das Ding hat nicht mal eine Innenraumverkleidung der Türen, Tacho ist auch "Sonderausstattung". 
Man kann nicht mal die fucking Fensterscheibe des Beifahrers absenken, dies kann nur der Beifahrer. 

Wer also gern zu viel Geld für zu wenig Auto ausgeben möchte, freut sich über wenig Spritverbrauch. Wobei letzteres sicherlich kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Juli 2019)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Man kann nicht mal die fucking Fensterscheibe des Beifahrers absenken, dies kann nur der Beifahrer.


WTF?  Wer baut sowas? Wenn es ein Rennwagen wäre...ok. Beim Serienauto...ähhhhhh ja.  Selbst ein Daimler mit H-Zulassung hat dieses tolle Feature schon!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

Achja, die Jugend von heute.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juli 2019)

Den Up/CityGo/Mii finde ich für das gebotene wesentlich zu teuer. 
Im Familienkreis wurde ein Skoda als 75PS mit Klima+Radio angeschafft. 4Jahre; 30tkm und immer noch 7000€ für manuell einstellbare Spiegel und ohne Zugbänder an der Hutablage. Das ist schon sehr spartanisch.

Die Fahreigenschaften waren schon nicht schlecht, das muss man ihm lassen.  Der Motor reißt aber keine Bäume aus, ist selbst bei Landstraßentempo schon sehr träge.
Im Autobild-Dauertest zeigten sich wohl Verschleißerscheinungen an den Gangrädern im Getriebe soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> WTF? [emoji38] Wer baut sowas? Wenn es ein Rennwagen wäre...ok. Beim Serienauto...ähhhhhh ja.  Selbst ein Daimler mit H-Zulassung hat dieses tolle Feature schon!


Könnte ewig weiter aufzählen an was gespart wurde, es wird zum Teil echt lächerlich. 

Beispielsweise wurden simple Fäden zur Hutablage weggelassen. Man muss beim beladen immer selber die Hutablage hochklappen und dann auch noch daran denken die wieder runterzuklappen. Das wird gern vergessen weil es eigentlich absolut selbstverständlich ist ,dass das Ding mit der Kofferraumklappe runtergeht. Merkt man dann meist erst beim losfahren wenn man beim Blick in den Rückspiegel nichts sieht... 

VW / Seat / Skoda haben mit dem Ding echt gezeigt, wie viel nackter man ein Auto noch machen kann als eh schon in diesem Konzern üblich ist. Leider haben sie nur vergessen auch den Basispreis dementsprechend nach unten zu korrigieren. Dagegen ist selbst ein Dacia eine Luxusmobil, nur das dort der Preis zum gebotenem passt.


----------



## Krautmausch (24. Juli 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> WTF?  Wer baut sowas? Wenn es ein Rennwagen wäre...ok. Beim Serienauto...ähhhhhh ja.



Ich glaube, du verwechselst gerade fest installierte Fenster mit Kurbelfenstern. Natürlich kann man Kurbelfenster nur an der Tür bedienen, wo sie auch eingebaut sind. War bis zur Jahrtausendwende in den meisten Autos selbstverständlich, dass der Fahrer nur sein eigenes Fenster runterkurbeln konnte, ohne zum Akrobaten zu mutieren.

Und danke für die weiteren Empfehlungen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du verwechselst gerade fest installierte Fenster mit Kurbelfenstern. Natürlich kann man Kurbelfenster nur an der Tür bedienen, wo sie auch eingebaut sind. War bis zur Jahrtausendwende in den meisten Autos selbstverständlich, dass der Fahrer nur sein eigenes Fenster runterkurbeln konnte, ohne zum Akrobaten zu mutieren.
> 
> Und danke für die weiteren Empfehlungen.


Ja bei Kurbelfenstern ist das logisch. Da das TSG aber eh per CAN angebunden ist, macht das wirklich fast keinen Unterschied mehr wenn die Türschaltergruppe VL noch einen Schalter mehr hat.


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juli 2019)

Moin, hätte da eine Frage wie schwer ist es bei einem Zigarettenanzünder von Dauerplus auf Zündungsplus zu kommen? Ist nervig den Stecker immer ziehen zu müssen  
Ist sowas sehr schwer?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2019)

Kommt aufs Auto an, bei nem alten W201 wäre sowas in 20 Minuten erledigt, bei nem modernen Neuwagen brauchst du schon länger und überhaupt an die Kabel zu kommen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2019)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Moin, hätte da eine Frage wie schwer ist es bei einem Zigarettenanzünder von Dauerplus auf Zündungsplus zu kommen? Ist nervig den Stecker immer ziehen zu müssen
> Ist sowas sehr schwer?


15 Sekunden bis 2 Stunden je nach Auto.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 15 Sekunden bis 2 Stunden je nach Auto.


Daraus schließe ich, du kennst autos, wo das ne Frage der Software ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2019)

Nein, bei vielen Daimlern kann man die Sicherung des Zigarettenanzünders im SAM wahlweise auf 30 oder 15R stecken. Software schafft man nicht in 15 Sekunden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2019)

Ah, ok, THX


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juli 2019)

Es geht um einen 97er Golf 3^^


----------



## worco (31. Juli 2019)

Ich hab heute ein neues Auto bestellt, 992 C2S. Dauert aber noch ewig....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2019)

worco schrieb:


> Ich hab heute ein neues Auto bestellt, 992 C2S. Dauert aber noch ewig....


Darfst deinen aktuellen so lang fahren?


----------



## worco (31. Juli 2019)

ne, meinen Touareg geb ich im September ab, danach kommt wsl. nen GTI und irgendwann nächstes Frühjahr der 11er


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2019)

Bei uns hier ist mittlerweile gefühlt jeder dritte aktuelle Golf nen GTI.
Unglaublich wie viele rumfahren.


----------



## aordecai (1. August 2019)

Ich fahre noch den BMW M140i von Dez'17. Macht Spaß, kommt aber weg


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2019)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl als ob mein Motor deutlich mehr Leistung hat als angegeben. Heute vom VLN 6h Rennen mit einem Alpina B3 Coupe zusammen zurückgefahren und der konnte nur wegfahren, wenn ich im Limit bei 267 Tacho feststeckte.

Auch verglichen mit den ganzen Daimlern, die ich so fahre geht er für die angegebene Leistung zu gut.  Mal was positives nach den 180€ für Sprit, die ich heute verzapft habe.


----------



## DARPA (4. August 2019)

Na, das wird auch mit am Fahrer liegen 

Lass ihn doch mal messen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2019)

Ja das hatte ich auch vor. Muss mal gucken wer hier in der Gegend einen Allrad Prüfstand hat, wo sich Achsen koppeln lassen. Ich hab keine Lust wegen gesetzter Prüfstandserkennung im Steuergerät die Restgarantie aufzurauchen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2019)

Wozu Allrad Prüfstand?
Sicherung raus und fertig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2019)

Sicherung raus und Garantie weg. Genau das will ich ja vermeiden. Wenn der im Prüfstandsmodus war wirds hinterlegt.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2019)

Dann wirst du wohl damit leben müssen, das er wohl doch nur seine 300PS hat.
Zumal so ein Alpina B3 Coupe auch nur 306PS hat.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. August 2019)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von kleinen, praktischen Autos? 
Ich finde die total sinvoll, man hat zwar nicht ewig viel PS, aber man passt in jede Parklücke und kommt von A nach B . Aber irgendwie steht hierzulande jeder auf Straßenkreutzer und Stadtpanzer?!


----------



## XE85 (5. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Zumal so ein Alpina B3 Coupe auch nur 306PS hat.



Kommt auf das Baujahr an. Beim B3 reicht die Spanne von 204 bis 440PS - je nach Baujahr und Modell (normal oder "S"). Die jüngeren B3 ab 2013 gibt es nur als Limo und Touring, da Coupe und Cabrio B4 heissen. Um also die genaue Leistung zu wissen bräuchte man das Baujahr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. August 2019)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von kleinen, praktischen Autos?
> Ich finde die total sinvoll, man hat zwar nicht ewig viel PS, aber man passt in jede Parklücke und kommt von A nach B . Aber irgendwie steht hierzulande jeder auf Straßenkreutzer und Stadtpanzer?!


Die Frage ist halt, was ist "klein" und "praktisch" für dich?

Praktisch ist für mich ein Auto, dass all meine Anforderungen erfüllt, damit lande ich aber mindestens in der Passat-Klasse.

Als Zweitwagen bin ich auch schon im Bereich Kompakt-Klasse / Golf-Klasse.
Für den Alltag brauche ich sicherlich keine großen PS-Zahlen, das zeigen die 90PS in kleinen und die 136PS im Großen ja durchaus auch.

Nen Parkplatz habe ich bisher auch immer gefunden, ich bin aber auch Hundebesitzer, und dadurch nicht Lauffaul. Mich stört es null, wenn ich n bisserl laufen muss.

In Spanien hatte ich mehrfach n Smart als Leihwagen, der war dort praktisch, weil am Centro de technico in Matorell definitiv Parkplatznot herrscht, aber da ging es ja auch nur um mich allein, n Rucksack und ne Fahrt von etwa 35km je Richtung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann wirst du wohl damit leben müssen, das er wohl doch nur seine 300PS hat.
> Zumal so ein Alpina B3 Coupe auch nur 306PS hat.


Also bei Mobile stehen die alle mit 360PS drin.


----------



## compisucher (5. August 2019)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von kleinen, praktischen Autos?
> Ich finde die total sinvoll, man hat zwar nicht ewig viel PS, aber man passt in jede Parklücke und kommt von A nach B . Aber irgendwie steht hierzulande jeder auf Straßenkreutzer und Stadtpanzer?!



Generell und vom Umweltgedanken her - alles gut.
Nur gibt es eben nicht nur Stadt, sondern auch Land oder sonstige Nutzfälle, die es derzeit kaum möglich machen, pauschal zu sagen, der kleine PKW ist der beste/praktische PKW.
Ein Familie mit zwei Kindern auf dem Land ohne gutem ÖPNV und der nächste Nahversorger oder Schule oder Arzt mind. 5 km entfernt, denkt da schlichtweg anders darüber, als ein Single in der Stadtbude mit fußläufigem U-Bahnanschluss.

Dass von der Vernunft her ein PKW viel größer als 4-4,5 m und mehr als 100 PS für die Nutzung in der Stadt sinnfrei ist, dürfte unbestritten sein.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also bei Mobile stehen die alle mit 360PS drin.


Und was hatte der, gegen den du gefahren bist? 
Aber interessant, dein Tacho weicht bei 250km/h echt sehr weit ab. 
Bei mir sind die 250km/h abgeriegelt 259km/h auf dem Tacho. 
Hatte gehofft, dass die Audi Tachos nicht mehr nach dem Mond gehen, so wie früher.


----------



## Mosed (5. August 2019)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von kleinen, praktischen Autos?
> Ich finde die total sinvoll, man hat zwar nicht ewig viel PS, aber man passt in jede Parklücke und kommt von A nach B . Aber irgendwie steht hierzulande jeder auf Straßenkreutzer und Stadtpanzer?!



Also wir haben bereits Platzprobleme mit einem Baby und der "nötigen" Ausstattung für einen Wochen-Trip in einem 3er Touring (2006)... Das nächste Auto wird also größer. Skoda Superb Combi vielleicht. Denn spätestens mit einem 2 Kind braucht man noch mehr Platz. 
Daher ist ein kleines Auto für uns gar nicht praktisch.  Höchstens als Zweitwagen für den Nahbereich.

Aber das ein kleines Auto wenig PS hat ist ja kein Naturgesetz. Gibt genügend Kleinwagen mit guter Motorisierung.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. August 2019)

Findet ihr eigentlich das was auf deutschen Autobahnen abgeht noch normal? Ich bin am WE nach Holland und zurück gefahren, aber der Grabenkampf vor allem auf den freigegebenen Abschnitten (auf 2 spurigen ist es noch mal viel extremer) ist doch nur noch krank


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2019)

Bist halt nix gewohnt.


----------



## Captn (5. August 2019)

Das kommt doch auf die Autobahn und Uhrzeit an.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2019)

A5/A3 Frankfurter Raum, Uhrzeit und Tag fast egal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was hatte der, gegen den du gefahren bist?
> Aber interessant, dein Tacho weicht bei 250km/h echt sehr weit ab.
> Bei mir sind die 250km/h abgeriegelt 259km/h auf dem Tacho.
> Hatte gehofft, dass die Audi Tachos nicht mehr nach dem Mond gehen, so wie früher.


Keine Ahnung hab den nur von außen gesehen. 
Naja 267 steht auf dem Tacho und 257 auf dem GPS. Passt also ganz gut. Reicht um an den "normal" auf 250 limitierten Autos ganz langsam vorbei zu fahren.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2019)

Also doch keine Mondtacho, nur der übliche Audibetrug, um ihre Autos besser dastehen zu lassen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. August 2019)

Vorsprung durch Technik.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2019)

Vorsprung durch Beschiss.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. August 2019)

Hat die letzten Jahre ja gut geklappt


----------



## tsd560ti (6. August 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Findet ihr eigentlich das was auf deutschen Autobahnen abgeht noch normal?



Ab und zu rege ich mich auch mal am Steuer auf, aber ich denke in der Regel steigert man sich da nur in Kleinigkeiten rein. 
Am WE bin ich von Dortmund nach Fürth (A45; A3) gefahren und es lief alles bestens. Im Schnitt konnte man gut 130 ~ 150 kmh mitfahren, Teilstücke auf der A45 dann auch mal 190. 

Lediglich ein Mittelspurschleicher hat es gar nicht hingekriegt: Fährt mit 110 in der Mitte, ich rolle rechts langsam in die Nähe. Nach 1 Minute hupe ich, er gibt kurz Gas und bleibt dann wieder mit 110 in der Mitte


----------



## Krautmausch (7. August 2019)

MetallSimon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von kleinen, praktischen Autos?
> Ich finde die total sinvoll, man hat zwar nicht ewig viel PS, aber man passt in jede Parklücke und kommt von A nach B . Aber irgendwie steht hierzulande jeder auf Straßenkreutzer und Stadtpanzer?!



Ich wünschte, wir hätten hier noch mehr Auswahl WIRKLICH kleiner praktischer Autos. So ein putziger Kei Van wäre doch was lustiges (in Japan in allen Formen und Farben), und es passt immernoch ziemlich viel rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stattdessen haben selbst Kompaktwagen bei uns vollkommen unnötige Rundungen und Fettpolster. So etwas wie ein VW Up ist noch einigermaßen kastenförmig, aber da passt wiederum nix rein. In Deutschland scheint man zwischen klein und praktisch wählen zu müssen. Sobald man praktisch will, ist man gleich wieder bei der Größe eines VW Caddys.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Findet ihr eigentlich das was auf deutschen Autobahnen abgeht noch normal? Ich bin am WE nach Holland und zurück gefahren, aber der Grabenkampf vor allem auf den freigegebenen Abschnitten (auf 2 spurigen ist es noch mal viel extremer) ist doch nur noch krank



Hängt vielleicht vom Verkehrsaufkommen ab? Wenn ich im dichten Verkehr auf der Achse Stuttgart-Frankfurt-Ruhrpott unterwegs wäre, würde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch eine egoistischere Fahrweise angewöhnen, aber hier im Osten ist das Autobahnfahren ziemlich entspannt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2019)

Wer einen Kleinwagen mit viel Platz sucht, kommt quasi nicht am A2 vorbei. Mit ausgebauten Rücksitzen passt da schon echt massig was rein, müssten dann knapp 1200l sein bei einer amtlichen (Innenraum)Höhe.


----------



## Krautmausch (7. August 2019)

Ich mag den A2 tatsächlich, auch wegen anderer technischer Eigenschaften wie dem geringen Gewicht und Luftwiderstand, aber ich hab nie gutes über die Zuverlässigkeit gehört.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2019)

Solange man an seinem A2 nichts reparieren/reparairen lassen muss...   Ist nicht grade mit Reparaturfreundlichkeit im Hinterkopf entwickelt worden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. August 2019)

Sehe ich nicht so, man kommt eigentlich überall halbwegs vernünftig ran. Und gerade als TDI mMn ziemlich zuverlässig. 
Hatte ja selbst einen und aufgrund des Getriebeumbaus auf das lange 6 Gang vom 1.9er (MQ350) hatte ich den gesamten Vorderwagen inkl. Innenraum auseinander und konnte mich jetzt nicht beschweren.
Auch als ich ihn für den GTE geschlachtet hatte, ließ sich das ganze Fahrzeug easy zerlegen.
War zurückbetrachtet eigentlich ein ziemlich gutes Auto, rannte (da von mir kennfeldoptimiert) auch ganz gut und der 1.4tdi wurde dann recht drehfreudig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. August 2019)

Naja es dauert alles fast doppelt so lange, wie an einem normalen Auto. Dem angepasst sind auch die AW-Vorgaben der Werkstätten. Nen Kollege bei Audi ist immer sehr erfreut, wenn er so eine Kiste wieder in seinem Fach stecken hat.


----------



## DARPA (10. August 2019)

Hab gestern zum ersten Mal den aktuellen 7er in natura gesehen. Was haben die sich nur dabei gedacht ^^

Da muss doch einer im CAD abgerutscht sein, keiner wollte es zugeben und alle habens durchgewunken


----------



## Zeiss (10. August 2019)

Der "originale" G11 ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber der G11 LCI ist halt echt zu viel. Aber, der ist halt von China getrieben, da die meisten eben dort verkauft wurden.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. August 2019)

Die werden in den nächsten Jahren noch viel mehr wollen und auch bekommen wenn man Geld verdienen will... aber die neue Biberoptik sorgt immerhin dafür dass ein BMW nicht im Einheitsbrei untergeht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. August 2019)

Ich kann dem Siebener seit Anfang der 2000er nichts mehr abgewinnen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2019)

Ich hab grade gesehen das es auf Genuine and OEM Replacement Car Parts Online | BMW Volvo Audi VW Mercedes Porsche Saab | FCP Euro lebenslang kostenlosen Ersatz sogar für Verschleißteile gibt... WTF? Nach dem 10. Satz kostenlose Bremsscheiben kündigen die doch mit Sicherheit mein Konto. 
Wo ist der Trick bei der Sache? Damit ist es doch nicht möglich Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## P2063 (12. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wo ist der Trick bei der Sache?



Man muss erst das neue Teil kaufen, dann das alte zurück schicken und erhält eine Rückerstattung "bis zu" maximal dem Betrag, den das zurückgesandte Teil mal gekostet hat.

Finde nirgends genauere AGB, aber grade dieses "bis zu" bietet schon einige Schlupflöcher. Grade bei Verschleißteilen wie Bremsen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es da tatsächlich den vollen Preis erstattet gibt, höchstens den Metallschrottwert des Belagträgers. Außerdem muss es ja auch das exakt gleiche Produkt sein, wer sagt dass es das überhaupt noch gibt oder bloß ein baugleiches Teil von einem anderen Hersteller oder ein passendes Nachfolgemodell?

Das ist keine Garantie, sondern ein Kundenbindungsprogramm.


----------



## Zeiss (12. August 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich kann dem Siebener seit Anfang der 2000er nichts mehr abgewinnen.



Den E65/E66 LCI und F01/F02 finde ich eigentlich schon ganz angenehm. Der G11 vLCI ist schon mehr als grenzwertig und LCI ist naja...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. August 2019)

Keine Ahnung welcher da welcher ist, der 7er von 2001 oder so gefiel mir nicht wirklich, und seitdem ist gerade beim 7er das Design einfach nicht mehr so gewesen, wie es mir gefallen würde.
Das hat MB aber kurz darauf auch geschafft.


----------



## HordyH (22. August 2019)

*AW: Was für Autos bzw. Motorräder besitzt ihr?*

Mal was Dekoratives, ging relativ fix und sieht geil aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider ist das Bild warum auch immer gedreht :-/


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. August 2019)

Hoffentlich hast du die gut gewaschen.  Nen Kumpel hat seine irgendwann in den Müll geworfen.


----------



## HordyH (22. August 2019)

Warum?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. August 2019)

Weil die immer die ganze Bude vollstinkt, wenn irgendwo noch minimalst Bremsstaub dran ist. Das verfliegt auch nicht mit der Zeit.
Er hat die 2x mitm Hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet aber hat nix gebracht.


----------



## HordyH (22. August 2019)

Die ist nur wenige km gelaufen...da riecht nix


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. August 2019)

Ok das ist praktisch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2019)

Bezüglich Bremse gibt's bei mir auch Neuigkeiten, die große Bremse ist drin (inkl. neuen Rädern) 
Dazu Umrüstung auf Stahlflex und gezwungenermaßen 3 neue Bremsleitungen (BMW E8x/E9x Problem).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (23. August 2019)

Ist eine Bremse eigentlich schon zu heiß wenn man sie riecht oder ist die dann eher "gerade auf Betriebstemperatur" ? 

Nach einer zügigeren Talfahrt im Sauerland habe ich die zum ersten Mal wahrgenommen und zur Sicherheit dann erstmal herunterkühlen lassen. 

Immerhin scheint sie jetzt gut "eingebremst", vorher war noch eine Art Kreuzschliff auf der Scheibe (im März neu gekommen).


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. August 2019)

Das kommt auf die Bremsanlage und die Beläge an. Dass die Beläge unter Belastung riechen ist normal.
Die bei mir verbauten Beläge werden so rabiat eingefahren, dass die Scheibe in der (thermischen) Einbremsprozedur anfangen kann zu glühen


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ist eine Bremse eigentlich schon zu heiß wenn man sie riecht oder ist die dann eher "gerade auf Betriebstemperatur" ?
> 
> Nach einer zügigeren Talfahrt im Sauerland habe ich die zum ersten Mal wahrgenommen und zur Sicherheit dann erstmal herunterkühlen lassen.
> 
> Immerhin scheint sie jetzt gut "eingebremst", vorher war noch eine Art Kreuzschliff auf der Scheibe (im März neu gekommen).


Wenn du das Bremspedal bis unten bei vollem Bremsdruck durchtreten kannst und das Auto nur minimal langsamer wird, dann sind die Klötze zu warm.

Wenn du das Pedal ohne Widerstand einfach bis zum Boden durchtreten kannst, dann haben sich Dampfblasen in der Bremsflüssigkeit gebildet.(weil keine Wartung gemacht oder zu schlechte Kühlung des Sattels)

Geruch, Funken und ein paar kleine Flammen(wenn sie sofort wieder ausgehen) sind absolut normal.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. August 2019)

Räder und Bremse sind nun endlich drauf, Camberplates vorne drin, Spurlenker hinten überarbeitet (Gummibuchsen durch Kugelgelenkbuchsen ersetzt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2019)

Drehmoment auf dem Bauteil!  Wenn das nen bischen permanenter da drauf bleiben soll, musste dir nen Elektroschreiber kaufen.  Geht 1A.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. August 2019)

Hab jetzt seit einigen Tagen nen seperaten Logger im Auto am laufen.. is schon krass was moderne Datenkraken alles nach Hause senden  Und das am Screenshot ist nur ein kleiner Auszug der Daten die aufgezeichnet und gesendet werden. Immerhin kann ich jetzt jederzeit beweisen dass das Auto nicht zu schnell war..   Und dass ich bei 75km/h leicht bergauf nur 31PS abrufe is auch nice.. da können die restlichen 494 Pferdchen beruhigt schlafen  Bis man versehentlich am Pedal ausrutscht  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2019)

Versehentlich? Immer drücken! 

Auf meinem Arbeitsweg wurde ein neuer Autobahnabschnitt eröffnet. Wenn ich jetzt da lang fahre brauche ich 5-6 Liter mehr auf 100 und 8 Minuten im Schnitt weniger.  Kann ich morgens noch minimal länger schlafen, was sehr gut ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. August 2019)

Ne du. Das machen die Reifen nedd lange mit. Ich will nen  Satz eigentlich mindestens 40tkm lang fahren. Alles was weniger hält is nix Wert
Mehr als 80 bzw. 120 darfst hier eh nedd von daher. Und selbst wenn mal was da wäre zum damit spielen wo viel Lärm macht... dann is es mir der Reifen in 99% der Fälle nedd Wert weil ich eh weiss wies ausgeht


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2019)

40tkm  Das ist ja fast so lange wie ein LKW. Das schadet deinem Auto aber nicht, wenn da ständig wieder frische Reifen drauf sind. 

..auf dem S3 hat der aktuelle Satz Sommerreifen ca. 10tkm drauf und noch 3mm Rest Profil ohne Rennstreckenbetrieb. Ist also komplett fertig und muss jetzt runter.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. August 2019)

Wenn ich am LKW nach 40tkm neue Reifen brauch killt mich mein Chef.....die letzten vorne haben 220tkm gehalten, Antriebsachse 160tkm....

Aber es beweist dass sowohl Reifen wie auch Sprit noch lange nicht zu teuer sind. Das kann sich locker noch verdoppeln


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> .auf dem S3 hat der aktuelle Satz Sommerreifen ca. 10tkm drauf und noch 3mm Rest Profil ohne Rennstreckenbetrieb. Ist also komplett fertig und muss jetzt runter.


So wie ich dich kenne, bist du da auch noch stolz drauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So wie ich dich kenne, bist du da auch noch stolz drauf.


Ja bin ich. Hätte nicht gedacht das die so lange halten!  Die Kiste kann man im 2. Gang powersliden auf trockener Straße, das ist einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2019)

Rasen ohne Sinn und Verstand, kennt man ja nicht anders von dir.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2019)

Lasst uns alle 25er Roller kaufen und auf 7 km/h drosseln! Das ist viel sicherer und besser!  Schnelle Autos sind böse!


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2019)

Und dumm im Kopf dazu.
Sinnlos mit dir.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2019)

Ich kaufe mir ja kein schnelles Auto, um damit möglichst langsam zu fahren. Wenn ich das will kaufe ich mir ein möglichst langsames Auto.

Wäre genauso als wenn man sich einen 65" TV kauft, dann digital das Bild verkleinert auf 15" und den Rest mit schwarzen Pixeln auffüllt.

Das ist äußerst sinnlos.


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. August 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir ja kein schnelles Auto, um damit möglichst langsam zu fahren. Wenn ich das will kaufe ich mir ein möglichst langsames Auto.
> 
> Wäre genauso als wenn man sich einen 65" TV kauft, dann digital das Bild verkleinert auf 15" und den Rest mit schwarzen Pixeln auffüllt.
> 
> Das ist äußerst sinnlos.


Man kann mit einem stationären 65" TV auch keine Menschen gefährden. Gibt ja mittlerweile genug Beispiele von Unfällen, wo der "schnelle Fahrer" glaubte, immer die Kontrolle zu haben. 

BTT:
Wir haben seit 2 Monaten eine neue Familienkutsche. Zafira B, BJ 2014. Fährt sich super und hat irre viel Platz. Und hat vor allem eine Klimaanlage, die unsere alte Möhre davor nicht hatte. Ein Traum im Sommer.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2019)

Es gibt auch einen Unterschied zwischen schnell fahren und gestört durch die Gegend ballern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Man kann mit einem stationären 65" TV auch keine Menschen gefährden. Gibt ja mittlerweile genug Beispiele von Unfällen, wo der "schnelle Fahrer" glaubte, immer die Kontrolle zu haben.


Weil ich ja auch ständig Menschen gefährde. Wusste gar nicht das du immer bei mir mitfährst um das beurteilen zu können.


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2019)

Deine Erzählungen reichen dafür schon aus.


----------



## Captn (29. August 2019)

Das hat halt nix mit zügig oder schnell fahren zu tun. In dem Fall bis du nicht besser als sämtliche Kleinwagenfahrer, die ihre Karre an jeder Ampel treten wie bescheuert, um dann als erster an der nächsten roten Ampel zu stehen. Das ist nichts anderes als unnötiger Materialverschleiß. Dass man dann auch noch stolz drauf ist, so im normalen Straßenverkehr zu fahren, birgt einem einige Rätsel auf.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20190919 (29. August 2019)

Captn schrieb:


> In dem Fall bis du nicht besser als sämtliche Kleinwagenfahrer, die ihre Karre an jeder Ampel treten wie bescheuert, um dann als erster an der nächsten roten Ampel zu stehen.


Sind Kleinwagenfahrer nicht meistens die, die 30 Sekunden brauchen, um auf 50 km/h zu beschleunigen?
Im Feierabendverkehr trifft das, was du schilderst, allerdings auf so gut wie alle Fahrzeugklassen zu. Da hat man das Gefühl, als würde man alles in Kauf nehmen, um 10 Sekunden früher zu Hause sein zu können. Wen interessieren schon Menschenleben?


----------



## Captn (29. August 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Sind Kleinwagenfahrer nicht meistens die, die 30 Sekunden brauchen, um auf 50 km/h zu beschleunigen?
> Im Feierabendverkehr trifft das, was du schilderst, allerdings auf so gut wie alle Fahrzeugklassen zu. Da hat man das Gefühl, als würde man alles in Kauf nehmen, um 10 Sekunden früher zu Hause sein zu können. Wen interessieren schon Menschenleben?


Na, es gibt da einige Exemplare hinterm Steuer, die meinen, den Hobel so richtig treten zu müssen, während ich mit knapp 2000 Umdrehungen das gleiche erreiche, ohne, wie ein gestörter auf's Gaspedal zu treten, sodass die Büchse aufröhrt, wie eine überstrapazierte Kupplung.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Deine Erzählungen reichen dafür schon aus.


Wann habe ich das letzte Mal erzählt das ich mit 260 über einen Kindergartenparkplatz gedriftet bin, während aus meinem Kofferraum laufende Kettensägen rausgeschleudert sind?


----------



## JoM79 (29. August 2019)

Du verstehst es ja wirklich nicht.


----------



## DARPA (29. August 2019)

Illegales Autorennen: Piech-Sohn und -Enkel geschnappt - auto motor und sport

Hat er sich so sehr aufgeregt, dass er daran gestorben ist 

Nun gut, wie immer Leben halt viel Zufall


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2019)

Solche Bongos gibts halt immer wieder. Sowas im Verkehr zu machen ist schon ziemlich dumm, da heute jeder ein Smartphone hat. Hätten die das nachts auf einer leeren Autobahn gemacht, hätte es nicht mal jemand gesehen. Dann hätte man aber auch nicht damit angeben können.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2019)

Es ist generell eine Dummheit, sich im öffentlichen Raum ein Rennen zu liefern, unabhängig davon, ob jemand in der Nähe ist, der ein Smartphone zur Doku hat.

Zumal die Meisten, die glauben, super Auto fahren zu können, in Wirklichkeit es nicht  einmal schaffen, ihr geliebtes Blech ordentlich + gerade auf einen Parkplatz abzustellen.


----------



## worco (29. August 2019)

Ich find das nur zu hart wie du deinen S3 feierst. Ist ja nicht schlecht, aber auch keine wahnsinnige Rakete, mach doch hier nicht immer so auf dicke Hose mit dem Ding....


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. August 2019)

worco schrieb:


> Ich find das nur zu hart wie du deinen S3 feierst. Ist ja nicht schlecht, aber auch keine wahnsinnige Rakete, mach doch hier nicht immer so auf dicke Hose mit dem Ding....


Habe ich das gesagt? Mit einer richtigen Rakete schafft man niemals 10tkm auf einem Satz Reifen. Mit 700PS+ kommt man bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise ca. 2-3tkm oder ca. 200-400km Rennstrecke.



compisucher schrieb:


> Zumal die Meisten, die glauben, super Auto fahren zu können, in  Wirklichkeit es nicht  einmal schaffen, ihr geliebtes Blech ordentlich +  gerade auf einen Parkplatz abzustellen.


Das kann ich so nur Unterschreiben. 

...wobei man da nicht den 2019er Zieleinlauf des 24h Rennens am Nürburgring mit einbeziehen sollte. Wers gesehen hat weis sicherlich was ich meine.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. August 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> (Gummibuchsen durch Kugelgelenkbuchsen ersetzt).




Heißt das, die Kraft in den Fahrwerkskomponenten wird direkt Metall auf Metall in einem Gelenk übertragen? -Klingt erstmal sehr hart  
Die Felgen mit der Bremse sehen super aus! 



Bei unserem Golf habe ich nach Leerlaufproblemen die Drosselklappe + AGR Anschluss ein mal mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt.   Muss man die DK irgendwie wieder fetten oder läuft die komplett trocken? 

Ansonsten fährt er wieder sehr gut, werde das bei meinem Yaris auch mal angehen. Das Ansaugrohr muss sowieso raus um an die quietschenden Schaltseil-Gelenke zu kommen - Altes Auto halt


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bei unserem Golf habe ich nach Leerlaufproblemen die Drosselklappe + AGR Anschluss ein mal mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt.   Muss man die DK irgendwie wieder fetten oder läuft die komplett trocken?


Da sollte nichts dran. Bei schwachlast Betrieb versifft die sowieso schon genug.


----------



## aloha84 (31. August 2019)

Bei mir kommt jetzt leider ein Kostenschwall.
Nächsten Monat habe ich geplante Inspektion und da ich nun über 150tkm drauf habe der Zahnriemen. 
Soweit so teuer....aber alles geplant.
Etwas ungeplant, weil ich es erst nächstes jahr bzw. bei 180tkm erwartet habe, ist mein dpf der vermutlich komplett mit Asche gefüllt ist. Das merke ich an der Reinigungsrate. Normal hat der sich alle 600 bis 800 km gereinigt.....jetzt reinigt er alle 100 km. 
Da ein neuer Filter ca. 1300€ kostet, werde ich meinen von meiner Werkstatt ausbauen und zur Firma Barten schicken und reinigen lassen.
Die Reinigung kostet 375€ und der Filter ist dann wieder zu 98 % geleert.

Ich kann ja dann mal berichten wie das alles lief.

Grüße


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (31. August 2019)

Dass der DPF schon voll ist, ist aber ungewöhnlich. Oder ist der so klein ?
Mein 330d rechnet momentan mit ~330tkm Laufleistung bis zum Tausch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja dann mal berichten wie das alles lief.


Einen DPF "reinigen" kannst du dir sparen. Entweder dein Motor qualmt übermäßig stark durch einen mechanischen Defekt, Fehler in AGR oder Einspritzung oder es ist ein Sensorfehler.
Mit einem DPF kann man locker 800tkm fahren, ohne das der mit Asche zusitzt. Du kannst den Aschegehalt auch wieder extrem reduzieren durch eine Volllast-regeneration auf der Autobahn. Danach ist der Aschegehalt fast wieder bei Null.

Mit meisten "Reinigungsfirmen" machen eh nicht mehr als 2 Minuten einen Hochdruckreiniger da reinzuhalten.

Ich habe seit 2008 übrigens noch nie einen DPF wegen zu hohem Aschegehalt tauschen müssen. Es war immer ein anderer Fehler oder der DPF war nur ein Folgefehler eines defekten Bauteils am Motor.


----------



## aloha84 (31. August 2019)

@king

Klein ist relativ.
Der 118d meines Kumpels wurde bei 160tkm regeneriert und der 320d meines Kollegen bei 190tkm.
Wie es beim 330d ist weiß ich nicht.

@tbf

Wie viele Anfragen bekommst du täglich von Konkurenzherstellern, um ihnen mal einen eurer heiligen dpfs zuzuschicken?

Beim euro 5 diesel wird im dpf Ruß in Asche gewandelt, und die bleibt drin bei vw, audi, opel, bmw, fiat, chevrolet etc.pp und bei mercedes.
Herstellerübergreifend sind Distanzen zwischen 120 und 200tkm möglich, mit Ausreißern nach oben und unten.

Und einen Hochdruckreiniger kannst du da reinhalten....dann ist er zu 20% geleert.
Wo die restlichen fast 80% herkommen kannst du dir z.t. ergooglen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2019)

Naja wir tauschen auch nach 600tkm+ noch keinen DPF, weil er voll ist mit Asche. Vertreter und Taxis erreichen solche Laufleistungen problemlos. Und egal ob das jetzt Euro 4, 5, 6 oder was auch immer ist, bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie ein Fahrzeug, wo etwas wegen Asche gemacht werden musste. Seit ca. 2010 mache ich zu 85% nur Motor Diagnose und Reparatur.
Da hab ich schon etliche DPFs gesehen, die durch andere Ursachen defekt sind. Meistens sind es Sensorfehler, worauf dann ein DPF Schaden entsteht.
Einfach "verschlissen" und mit Asche voll habe ich noch nie gesehen. Zumal man den Aschegehalt mit Vollast-regenerationen wieder reduzieren kann und so den Differenzdruck unter Last auf Werte runter bekommt, die nahe an einem neuen DPF liegen.
Da sowohl der Füllungsgrad, als auch der Aschegehalt nur berechnete Werte aus Ladedruck, Luftmasse, Abgasgegendruck und DPF-Differenzdruck sind, kann man nach ein paar Beschleunigungen sofort sehen in welchem Zustand ein DPF ist, wenn man die Vergleichswerte von einem neuen Fahrzeug hat.

Wenn du deinen DPF ein bischen durchspülen möchtest, dann kannst du das selbstverständlich gerne machen. Etwas bringen wird es nicht. Immerhin ist dann alles schön gängig, wenn du später dann den echten Fehler beheben musst.
Das Geschäft mit dem DPF reinigen ist halt super lukrativ. Bischen waschen und *kling* sind 300€ in der Kasse. Wer will so ein Geschäft schon ausschlagen?
Als Scam würde ich das allerdings niemals bezeichnen. Denn die Firmen machen ja wirklich was sie anbieten. Wenn jemand anbietet für 200€ einen Staubsaugerbeutel durchzupusten, dann ist das eine genauso geniale Geschäftsidee. Ob einem dieser Service jetzt etwas bringt muss man selber wissen.

...ist dein Auspuffendrohr schon von innen Schwarz? Dann ist der DPF bereits kaputt. Bei einem Vollstromfilter sollte das Rohr absolut blank sein.


----------



## aloha84 (1. September 2019)

Bist du im kfz bereich tätig, oder Bäcker?

Selten etwas Dämlicheres gelesen, danke dafür.

Zur letzten Frage....so blank das du dich drin spiegeln kannst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. September 2019)

Naja dann viel Spaß beim DPF waschen. 

...rein von deiner Fehlerbeschreibung würde ich übrigens auf undichtes Ladeluftsystem oder DC offset Fehler am Differenzdruckgeber tippen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. September 2019)

TheBadFrag;10002643
...ist dein Auspuffendrohr schon von innen Schwarz? Dann ist der DPF bereits kaputt. Bei einem Vollstromfilter sollte das Rohr absolut blank sein.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei meinem der Fall.
> Bei dem DPF mit >200tkm sehr oft der Fall, gerade wenn wie meiner seit 215tkm recht ordentlich leistungsgesteigert.
> Rußt auch ganz leicht unter Volllast (grauschleier, konnte man auf dem Prüfstand erkennen), die Gegendruck-Messwerte sind aber sehr gut


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. September 2019)

Wenn der DPF erstmal gebrochen ist und der Ruß durchkommt, dann wirst du auch kein Problem mehr mit Gegendruck bekommen.  Ist bei getunten Fahrzeugen auch nicht ungewöhnlich das der DPF das nicht mitmacht. Die AU wirst du aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem ohne Probleme bestehen. Moderne Diesel qualmen auch ohne DPF nur sehr wenig.
Das hat außerdem den weiteren Vorteil das er nicht mehr regeneriert und man somit keine Ölverdünnung bekommt.  Win-win also.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. September 2019)

Er regeneriert noch.
Liegt aber daran, dass generell alle glaub 1000km eine Zwangsregeneration gestartet wird.
AU ist kein Problem, den Grauschleier sieht man nur unter Volllast auf dem Prüfstand und minimal bei Fahrzeugen mit Xenon oder LED hinter einem im Rückspiegel bei Dunkelheit.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2019)

Die Drosselklappe am Yaris sah zumindest auf der Ansaug-Seite noch sehr frisch aus -anscheinend gebe ich doch genug Gas 

Dann habe ich noch die Mechanik an den Schaltseilen gereinigt und gefettet, quietscht leider immer noch, aber dafür ist die Schaltung noch wesentlich leichtgängiger als vorher 

Insgesamt ist das Auto echt super zum Schrauben: Die Klemmen sind alle zum Schrauben (beim Golf war es mit einer Zange sehr fummelig), die Schläuche leicht aufzuschieben und noch zur Sicherheit ummantelt und Luftfilterkasten sowie Batterie sind in 5 Minuten draußen um an fast alles heran zu kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (3. September 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Habe ich das gesagt? Mit einer richtigen Rakete schafft man niemals 10tkm auf einem Satz Reifen. Mit 700PS+ kommt man bei vorsichtiger Fahrweise ca. 2-3tkm oder ca. 200-400km Rennstrecke.



Dummes Geschwätz... mein Kumpel fährt in seinem Skyline 850PS und da halten die Reifen an der HA 20.000 Kilometer. Vermutlich hat er es aber auch einfach nicht so nötig wie du permanent den Affen zu machen und damit seinen Miniwurm in der Hose zu kompensieren.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir ja kein schnelles Auto...



Hast du dir endlich was schnelles gekauft oder redest du da ernsthaft von deinem S3?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Dummes Geschwätz... mein Kumpel fährt in seinem Skyline 850PS und da halten die Reifen an der HA 20.000 Kilometer. Vermutlich hat er es aber auch einfach nicht so nötig wie du permanent den Affen zu machen und damit seinen Miniwurm in der Hose zu kompensieren.


Wenn man von seinen 850PS immer nur 85PS nutzt, dann würde eventuell auch ein 1.2er Polo oder sowas ausreichen.




Riverna schrieb:


> Hast du dir endlich was schnelles gekauft oder redest du da ernsthaft von deinem S3?


Um schneller zu sein als eine Bastelbude mit TA-Taugtnix Fahrwerk und Linglongdingdong Reifen, die jede Saison einen Motorschaden hat, reicht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Riverna (3. September 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man von seinen 850PS immer nur 85PS nutzt, dann würde eventuell auch ein 1.2er Polo oder sowas ausreichen.



Eine Seite weiter vorne wirfst du den Leuten vor, dass sie wohl kaum deinen Fahrstil bewerten können da sie nicht bei dir mit fahren und jetzt willst du es selber? Der Kerl fährt öfters Trackday als du... war erst letztes Wochenende mit ihm zusammen fahren. Aber vermutlich bist du einfach nur viel schneller und krasser als wir...




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Um schneller zu sein als eine Bastelbude mit TA-Taugtnix Fahrwerk und Linglongdingdong Reifen, die jede Saison einen Motorschaden hat, reicht es auf jeden Fall.



Wie gut das ich weder ein TA Technix Fahrwerk habe, noch irgendwelche Linglong Reifen. Und jede Saison einen Motorschaden auch nicht... musst wohl jemand anderen meinen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Eine Seite weiter vorne wirfst du den Leuten vor, dass sie wohl kaum deinen Fahrstil bewerten können da sie nicht bei dir mit fahren und jetzt willst du es selber? Der Kerl fährt öfters Trackday als du... war erst letztes Wochenende mit ihm zusammen fahren. Aber vermutlich bist du einfach nur viel schneller und krasser als wir...


Ah ja. 20tkm mit einem Satz Reifen, 850PS und dabei ständig Rennstrecke? Ist er mit dem Auto auf dem Trailer da rumgefahren?

Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt. Die Reifen auf dem M5 vom Ringtaxi halten ca. 20 Runden(400km) Nordschleife. Und so ein M5 hat nicht mal ansatzweise 850 PS.
Ich habe selber auch noch nie länger als 2-3 Trackdays mit einem Satz Reifen geschafft.
Alle Verleihfirmen am Ring wechseln die Reifen auf ihren Autos teilweise mehrmals die Woche.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. September 2019)

So.. nach dem Urlaub mal wieder das Autole gecheckt.. auch die Reifen noch mehr als im grünen Bereich.  4-5 mm Profil sind noch da.   Wobei, ich hab nur 525PS und fast kein Drehmoment das den Reifen zusetzten würde.  Aber sind auch erst 26.000km damit gefahren. Ich hoffe, die 40000tkm schaffen sie  Weiss jemand was Michelin Pilot Sport 3 am Werk für ne Profiltiefe haben?


----------



## compisucher (8. September 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> So.. nach dem Urlaub mal wieder das Autole gecheckt.. auch die Reifen noch mehr als im grünen Bereich.  4-5 mm Profil sind noch da.   Wobei, ich hab nur 525PS und fast kein Drehmoment das den Reifen zusetzten würde.  Aber sind auch erst 26.000km damit gefahren. Ich hoffe, die 40000tkm schaffen sie  Weiss jemand was Michelin Pilot Sport 3 am Werk für ne Profiltiefe haben?



Die haben 8 mm, ist in D. genormt, die Mindest-Profiltiefe bei Neureifen.


----------



## HordyH (8. September 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die haben 8 mm, ist in D. genormt, die Mindest-Profiltiefe bei Neureifen.



Sicher ?ich würde sagen das die Sommerreifen der Giulia Q keine 8mm haben.

Das sind pirelli pZero corsa


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2019)

Von der Norm habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.  Zumal man sich ja nicht an Normen halten muss. Wenns das wirklich gibt, würde ich das aber schon gerne wissen. ...wobei mir sich gleich auch die Frage stellt: Wie macht man das bei Slick-Reifen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2019)

Ich kenne auch keine Norm. 
Meine CUP2 haben auch nur ca. 5,5mm Profiltiefe.


----------



## compisucher (9. September 2019)

OK, gerade noch Mal eingelesen.

Es gibt eine EU Richtlinie, an die sich zumindest alle größeren Reifenhersteller in Europa halten, die bei Auslieferung eine Profiltiefe von 8 mm empfiehlt.

Das mit der Norm war also nicht richtig.

Slickreifen (ohne Profil) sind in Deutschland im öffentlichen Straßenraum verboten, weil der Gesetzgeber eine Mindestprofiltiefe (egal ob neu oder alt) von 1,6 mm vorschreibt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2019)

Für die nächsten paar Tage muss am Mini ein Gartenschlauch als Heizungsschlauch herhalten  . Das Originalteil ist nach über 30 Jahren mehr oder weniger zerfallen und nen richtiges Ersatzteil muss erst noch gefunden werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. September 2019)

Gibt wieder ne schöne neue Masche um sich kostenlose Reparaturen zu besorgen. ...oder es zumindest zu versuchen.

Nach dem Diesel-Motorsoftware-Update schiebt man jeden Defekt am Auto einfach auf das Update. Ab zur Werkstatt:"Das war vorher nicht!" Dann direkt beleidigen und rumpöbeln.
Die Wasserpumpe ist undicht, die Software ist schuld!
Der Motor läuft unrund, die Software ist schuld!
Der DPF ist geschmolzen, die Software ist schuld!
Der Unfallschaden hinten an der Stoßstange war vor dem Update nicht!
Mein Getriebe ruckelt, das war vorher nicht!

Haha jede Woche versuchen das einige. Totaler Schrotthaufen, war noch nie Kunde, kommt mit KBA Anschreiben. Kann man davon ausgehen das der nach 10 Minuten wiederkommt und anfängt Stress zu machen.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. September 2019)

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass durch die gesamte Dieselproblematik ein gewisser Unmut seitens der Kunden besteht. Aus zweierlei Gründen kann ich ein solches unkorrektes Verhalten nachvollziehen.  

1. Ich als Kunde würde mir schon Gedanken machen wo die verbesserten Abgaswerte herkommen. -Ausnutzen von Sicherheitsreserven, erhöhter Verbrauch, erhöhter Verschleiß des AGR Kreislauf, etc.    All das sehe ich als Kunde mit Halbwissen durch ein solches Update als Gefährdet an.

2. Bei Kauf Ihres Fahrzeuges wurden die Kunden dreist (und wissentlich) betrogen und haben aus dieser Konsequenz einen enormen unerwarteten Wertverlust Ihrer Fahrzeuge einzubüßen.    - Selbst wenn sie sich also über eine auf diese Weise erschlichene Reparatur einen finanziellen Vorteil erwirtschaften sind sie vermutlich eher im Minus.  
Da euer Autohaus sicherlich ein großes Markenemblem trägt bleibt diese Erwartungshaltung schlussendlich bei Euch als Vertretung hängen. Das wäre in einer freien Fachwerkstatt wohl nicht der Fall.


Dennoch sollte man sich mit abstrusen Forderungen zurückhalten, die Musterfeststellungsklage abwarten und vor allem nicht laut/persönlich angreifend werden. -Da gebe ich dir natürlich voll und ganz Recht.


----------



## Zeiss (25. September 2019)

Hey Leute, gibt es hier einen TÜVler, der mir eine Fragen zum LMM und so beantworten kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. September 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Leute, gibt es hier einen TÜVler, der mir eine Fragen zum LMM und so beantworten kann?


Klutten ist ein "Dekraner", schreib ihm doch mal ne PN


----------



## Zeiss (25. September 2019)

Jaaaaaa, genau, der war's. Danke!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. September 2019)

Weiß jemand, welchen Durchmesser/Länge der Benzinschlauch einer MB A Klasse (W168) hat?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2019)

Welcher?


----------



## Kuhprah (27. September 2019)

Innen- oder Aussendurchmesser?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. September 2019)

Gibt an einem Auto einige Benzinschläuche....


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. September 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Innen- oder Aussendurchmesser?



Beides wäre praktisch. 

Es geht um dieses Teil: A1684760127 bzw, hier der rot markierte Schlauch: http://www.aclassinfo.co.uk/W168/Fuel%20system%20and%20fuel%20lines.JPG

Der Schlauch scheint undicht zu sein und ich will nicht wieder den Originalschlauch verbauen, da er teuer ist und bestimmt nach einer Weile wieder undicht wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. September 2019)

Weiss jemand ob das Doppkupplungsgetriebe in nem BMW 118i von Mai 2019 schon das aktuelle ist? Oder sind da noch alte Generationen dabei? Habe grad so einen als Leihwagen und das Ruckeln beim Schalten ist schon sehr start ausgeprägt. Bin noch nie ein Auto mit Doppeljullpung gefahren aber dachte immer das wäre quasi Schalten ohne dass man was merkt. Aber das ist wohl erst bei neueren Modell so oder hat das BMW noch nicht in seinen Autos? Auf Sport wirds richtig krass


----------



## JoM79 (28. September 2019)

Also ich bin bis jetzt noch keinen Doppelkuppler gefahren, der so weich schaltet wie eine richtige Wandlerautomatik.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. September 2019)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Beides wäre praktisch.
> 
> Es geht um dieses Teil: A1684760127 bzw, hier der rot markierte Schlauch: http://www.aclassinfo.co.uk/W168/Fuel%20system%20and%20fuel%20lines.JPG
> 
> Der Schlauch scheint undicht zu sein und ich will nicht wieder den Originalschlauch verbauen, da er teuer ist und bestimmt nach einer Weile wieder undicht wird.


Der Schlauch kostet 22€. Nen normalen Meterwareschlauch kannst du da eh nicht einbauen, da das ein Formschlauch ist.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob das Doppkupplungsgetriebe in nem  BMW 118i von Mai 2019 schon das aktuelle ist? Oder sind da noch alte  Generationen dabei? Habe grad so einen als Leihwagen und das Ruckeln  beim Schalten ist schon sehr start ausgeprägt. Bin noch nie ein Auto mit  Doppeljullpung gefahren aber dachte immer das wäre quasi Schalten ohne  dass man was merkt. Aber das ist wohl erst bei neueren Modell so oder  hat das BMW noch nicht in seinen Autos? Auf Sport wirds richtig krass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe so weich wie eine Wandlerautomatik schalten lassen geht heftig aufs Material. Außerdem willst du ja im Sport Modus eine schnelle Schaltung und keine weiche langsame Schaltung. Deswegen werden Wandlerautomaten ja auch nur bei Drag und Offroad Rennen gefahren.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. September 2019)

Okay, dann hab ich das mit der "unterbrechungsfreien" Beschleunigung falsch verstanden. Dachte er zieht dann quasi sauber durch ohne das Geruckel beim Gangwechsel.  Mein letzter Verbrenner war Handschalter vor über 6 Jahren, da war ich selber fürs Kopfnicken verantwortlich   Seither bin ich als PKW sowas nicht mehr gefahren und dachte dass das DSG-Zeugs inzwischen auch etwas harmonischer geworden ist bzw. dass sich da seit 2006 wo mein Mazda gebaut war was getan hat.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2019)

Also ich fahre mein A3 mit DSG / Stronic nun seit nem Jahr und finde nicht das da was ruckelt. Die Gänge schalten  schnell und sauber, quasi wirklich ohne Unterbrechung. 
Normales zügiges beschleunigen ist top, das geht butterweich über. 

Nur im S-Modus bei Vollgas merkt man schon die Gangwechsel, aber dennoch natürlich schnell aber eben nicht mehr komfortabel. 

Stören tut mich bisher nur der langsame Gangwechsel wenn ein Gang übersprungen wird (zum Beispiel beim Kickdown). 

Wie das DSG bei BMW ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, bin selber noch nie ein BMW gefahren.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (28. September 2019)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Stören tut mich bisher nur der langsame Gangwechsel wenn ein Gang übersprungen wird (zum Beispiel beim Kickdown).



Das ist ja nun der Bauart und Funktionsweise eines Doppelkupplungsgetriebes geschuldet.

Bin bisher zwei mal ein VAG DSG im A4 gefahren und fands Ok, Schaltvorgänge hätte ich mir bei manchen Lobpreisungen aber schneller vorgestellt.


----------



## aloha84 (28. September 2019)

Das vag dsg ist z.t. auch Glücksache.
Ein bekannter fährt einen 7er gti, da ist alles top.
2 kolegen hatten einen gtd und einen leon. Der gtd wurde am ende gewandelt, weil man beim Übergang vom 2. In den 1. Gang Gefahr lief sich die Zähne am lenkrad auszuschlagen.
Der leon wird weitergefahren, bockt aber bei jedem ca. 20 ran rollen an eine Ampel.

Der Großteil der dsg Kunden wird aber von diesen Problemen verschont sein....sonst würde man im Internet mehr darüber lesen.


----------



## Klutten (29. September 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob das Doppkupplungsgetriebe in nem BMW 118i von Mai 2019 schon das aktuelle ist? Oder sind da noch alte Generationen dabei? Habe grad so einen als Leihwagen und das Ruckeln beim Schalten ist schon sehr start ausgeprägt. Bin noch nie ein Auto mit Doppeljullpung gefahren aber dachte immer das wäre quasi Schalten ohne dass man was merkt. Aber das ist wohl erst bei neueren Modell so oder hat das BMW noch nicht in seinen Autos? Auf Sport wirds richtig krass



Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, gibt es das DKG erst mit dem F40, der gerade brandaktuell diesen Sommer auf den Markt gekommen ist. Ruckeln sollte da allerdings gar nichts. Das DKG in meinem M2 Competition ist ja schon sehr sportlich ausgelegt, aber selbst da schaltet es butterweich und nicht merklich im "Comfort"-Modus. Auf "Sport" und "Sport+" geht es natürlich dann ruppiger zur Sache, aber da stehen die Schaltzeiten und Vortrieb eben im Vordergrund .


----------



## DARPA (29. September 2019)

Kommts bei DSG nicht auch auf die Software an ?


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2019)

Die meisten Leute wissen doch eh nicht mehr was sie drin haben.
Da ist alles ne Automatik, was kein Kupplungspedal mehr hat.


----------



## worco (30. September 2019)

Ich hab mir am Freitag mein neues Auto zusammenkonfiguriert:
The Porsche Code
Bautermin ist im Dezember, Bekomme ich dann Anfang 2020. Ich versuche gerade noch das Aero Package (großer Spoiler) hinzuzufügen das wohl mit der Modellpflege kommen soll, weiß aber noch nicht ob das klappt.
Ist aber okay, so wäre ich auch zufrieden. 
Mal sehen wie wir als Familie damit zurecht kommen, im Moment haben wir im Touareg doch deutlich mehr Platz...


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2019)

Ich freue mich aufrichtig und ohne Ironie dahinter, dass du dir so ein Auto leisten kannst, sofern das Geld durch ehrliche Arbeit, glücklichem Invest oder Lottogewinn erworben wurde.
Ich persönlich würde mich aber davor hüten, im Rahmen irgend eines Forums hinaus zu posaunen, das ich mir einen PKW für > 160.000 € leisten kann...
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## worco (30. September 2019)

Wer hier ein bisschen länger mitliest weiß vllt das ich angestellt bin und in diesem Rahmen häufiger den Firmenwagen Wechsel . Dazu gehört auch die obige Bestellung.


----------



## compisucher (30. September 2019)

Ach so...na denn, immer noch viel Spass damit.

Wie du siehst, bin ich seit 2 Jahren  (recht aktiv auch hier) mit dabei.
Dein Nick ist mir hier einfach noch nicht in Auge gesprungen.
Den 911 kenne ich nur vom mitfahren - kommt jetzt drauf an, wie groß deine Familie ist - hinten kommt er mir -äh- arg eng vor


----------



## Kuhprah (30. September 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute wissen doch eh nicht mehr was sie drin haben.
> Da ist alles ne Automatik, was kein Kupplungspedal mehr hat.



Ich hab nen Motor mit ner Art Getriebe das ne fixe Übersetzung hat und wenn ich aufs Pedal latsche zieht er ab.  Das reicht.  Zumindest bis 160 wie Sau, aber da man ja eh kaum wo schneller als 140 fahren darf hätte er gern auch bei 150 schon abgeregelt sein können und dafür etwas sparsamer Wobei ich echt ab überlegen bin ob ich nicht nächstes Jahr tauschen sollte....


----------



## JoM79 (30. September 2019)

Du hast ja auch ein Eauto, das ist ne andere Geschichte.
Zudem darf man hier bei uns auch gerne mal viel schneller als 140 fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. September 2019)

Und nach 20km ist er überhitzt und der Akku ist leer.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2019)

Ja, wir wissen alle, dass du keine Eautos magst.


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute wissen doch eh nicht mehr was sie drin haben.
> Da ist alles ne Automatik, was kein Kupplungspedal mehr hat.



Dann  erzähl  uns doch  mal was du  für ein Auto  hast,    ist es noch  das  mit  der Beule  im  hinteren  Kotflügel das mit  dem  Nockenwellen Problem ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2019)

Bitte was?
Und was sollte das mit meinem Auto zu tun haben?

Edit:
Ah, jetzt verstehe ich.
Du suchst per Google nach jom79 und hoffst, dass ich das immer bin.
Dir ist schon klar, dass stalking auch im Internet strafbar ist?

Also nochmals die Aufforderung an dich, mich nicht zu belästigen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mich aber davor hüten, im Rahmen irgend eines Forums hinaus zu posaunen, das ich mir einen PKW für > 160.000 € leisten kann...
> Viel Spass damit.



Warum das ? 
Ich sehe da kein Problem sowas hier zu posten. Ob 20t€ oder 200t€ Auto, ist doch prinzipiell relativ egal.


----------



## compisucher (1. Oktober 2019)

Gut, im konkreten Fall ist die Situation ja anders gelagert.

Aber, es gibt böse Geister im Netz und es ist ein Aufwand von wirklich wenigen Minuten, herauszufinden, wo die IP wohnt.
Verbunden mit der Info, da gibt es potentiell Geld, kann es Begehrlichkeiten auslösen.


----------



## worco (1. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gut, im konkreten Fall ist die Situation ja anders gelagert.
> 
> Aber, es gibt böse Geister im Netz und es ist ein Aufwand von wirklich wenigen Minuten, herauszufinden, wo die IP wohnt.
> Verbunden mit der Info, da gibt es potentiell Geld, kann es Begehrlichkeiten auslösen.



Oh die wären enttäuscht bei mir… Ich bin den 992 schon gefahren und find ihn vom Innenraum deutlich besser als den 991.2 Fahrerisch war auch ein 991.2 schon deutlich schneller als ich, aber der Neue geht sehr gut.
Was haltet ihr vom Taycan?


----------



## compisucher (1. Oktober 2019)

Nun ich selbst bin eher praktisch denn speedmäßig orientiert (ich brauche die Anhängerkupplung ).

Den Taycan kann ich technisch nicht beurteilen, er sieht aber optisch für meinen Geschmack sehr gut aus.
Eine Art sanfte Formenevolution im Sportwagenbereich  für künftige Antriebstechnologien.
Wichtig als Signalgeber und Technologieträger für die deutsche Autoindustrie ist er als Antwort auf Tesla allemal.


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2019)

Ja, der Taycan. Davon halte ich nicht viel. Tesla ist mit dem Antriebsstrang und Akku meilenweit voraus. Und der Preis des Taycan ist astronomisch, im Vergleich zum Model S. Die Verarbeitung aber sicherlich besser.

Ich frage mich schon länger, wo der WLTP-Verbrauch von 26-27 kWh/100 km her kommt. Beim Model S sind es 20 kWh/100km.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja, wir wissen alle, dass du keine Eautos magst.


Ich finde es schön das du es extra nochmal erwähnst.  ...btw mit mögen hat das wenig zu tun, eher mit Fakten. Übrigens mag ich elektrische Autos... ...in 1:10 mit Fernsteuerung. Die sind nämlich deutlich flotter als die Benziner und überhitzen nicht.  Außerdem sind die schnellladefähig.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Oktober 2019)

worco schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Taycan?



mMn das beste E-Auto zur Zeit. 
Tesla kann ich nix abgewinnen, bzw. die Firmenpolitik ist mir eh arg unsympathisch.
Der Taycan ist halt typisch Porsche. Vernünftig designt und vorallem auch thermisch standfest entwickelt.


----------



## worco (1. Oktober 2019)

@Sapass, wie kommst du darauf das Tesla da meilenweit voraus ist? Bei der Reichweite evtl. ja, ansonsten sehe ich das nicht, insbesondere beim Punkt Standfestigkeit. Designmäßig finde ich ihn auch richtig scharf, nur ist der Model S(zumindestens in meiner Erinnerung) im Fond deutlich geräumiger.


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2019)

Zum Antriebsstrang: Schau dir mal den Effizienzunterschied an. Der Taycan benötigt 30 % mehr Strom nach WTLP und ist im Vergleich zum angestaubten Model S brandneu. Ich bin mal gespannt wie schnell der Taycan an entsprechenden Schnellladesäulen lädt. Interessant ist nicht nur die absolute Ladeleistung, sondern auch die Reichweite pro Zeiteinheit, welche nachgeladen werden kann. Hier geht das Model S mit einem Vorsprung ins Rennen. Der Porsche muss mindestens 30 % schneller als das Model S laden um diesen Vergleich für sich zu entscheiden. 

_(Disclaimer: Folgendes habe ich im Hinterkopf, aber gerade keine Quellen. Ihr dürft mich gerne wiederlegen.) _Akkus produziert Tesla selbst, während die deutschen Hersteller noch diese einkaufen. Soweit ich weiß hat Tesla die besseren Akkuzellen und eine höhere Energiedichte als die Konkurrenz.

Tesla wird dem Model S nächstes Jahr einen neuen Antriebsstrang verpassen. Die Leistung konnte man schon in einem Vorserienmodell auf der Nordschleife sehen: Da kam das Model S 20 Sekunden schneller rund als der Taycan, wobei dieser Wert sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Da wurde wohl massiv am Auto umgebaut (Innenraum raus, um Gewicht zu sparen, und so), damit dies erreicht werden kann. Trotzdem eine respektable Leistung.

Für mich haben beide Autos einen gewissen Reiz. Ich bin kein großer Tesla Fan, interessiere mich aber für Elektromobilität. Während die deutschen Hersteller sehr viel Erfahrung im Fahrzeugbau allgemein haben, hat Tesla einen großen Erfahrungs- und Entwicklungsvorsprung was Elektroautos angeht. Essenzielle Teile wie Akku, Leistungselektronik und die Elektromotoren sind bei Tesla etwas fortschrittlicher.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich persönlich wollte allerdings niemals in einem Tesla sitzen im Fall eines Isolationsfehlers... Die Eigensicherheit ist da doch eher fraglich ausgelegt. Kein Vergleich zu einem deutschen Auto. Klar kann man auch in einem deutschen E-Auto lebendig geröstet werden, die Chance ist aber deutlich geringer.


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2019)

Ein solcher Fehler sollte doch nur extrem selten vorkommen. Ich denke Tesla gelten schon alleine auf Grund der Fahrassistenz, was sie fälschlicherweise Auto*pilot* nennen, als sehr sicher.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Akkus produziert Tesla selbst, während die deutschen Hersteller noch diese einkaufen.



Welche "deutsche Hersteller" sollen es denn sein? BMW produziert sowohl Motoren als auch Akkus selbst...



SaPass schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat Tesla die besseren Akkuzellen und eine höhere Energiedichte als die Konkurrenz.



Und hat rund 40% Ausschuss...



SaPass schrieb:


> Während die deutschen Hersteller sehr viel Erfahrung im Fahrzeugbau allgemein haben, hat Tesla einen großen Erfahrungs- und Entwicklungsvorsprung was Elektroautos angeht. *Essenzielle Teile wie Akku, Leistungselektronik und die Elektromotoren sind bei Tesla etwas fortschrittlicher.*



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Welche "deutsche Hersteller" sollen es denn sein? BMW produziert sowohl Motoren als auch Akkus selbst...



Ich denke da vor allem an Volkswagen, die mit ihrer neuen Elektro-Plattform groß ins Geschäft einsteigen wollen. Die überlegen gerade ob sie Akkus selbst produzieren wollen, um sich unabhängig von Zulieferern zu machen.

Abgesehen von dem auslaufenden i3 hat doch BMW nur ein paar Plugin-Hybride. Ist denn dort großartig etwas in Richtung Elektromobilität geplant? Audi hat den eTron (später auch eTron GT), Porsche den Taycan und Mercedes den EQC.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Oktober 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Tesla wird dem Model S nächstes Jahr einen neuen Antriebsstrang verpassen. Die Leistung konnte man schon in einem Vorserienmodell auf der Nordschleife sehen: Da kam das Model S 20 Sekunden schneller rund als der Taycan, wobei dieser Wert sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Da wurde wohl massiv am Auto umgebaut (Innenraum raus, um Gewicht zu sparen, und so), damit dies erreicht werden kann. Trotzdem eine respektable Leistung.



Der neue Antriebsstrang hat vorallem eins gezeigt: Wie man auf der NoS liegen bleibt und vom Taycan überholt wird 



SaPass schrieb:


> Zum Antriebsstrang: Schau dir mal den  Effizienzunterschied an. Der Taycan benötigt 30 % mehr Strom nach WTLP  und ist im Vergleich zum angestaubten Model S brandneu. Ich bin mal  gespannt wie schnell der Taycan an entsprechenden Schnellladesäulen  lädt. Interessant ist nicht nur die absolute Ladeleistung, sondern auch  die Reichweite pro Zeiteinheit, welche nachgeladen werden kann. Hier  geht das Model S mit einem Vorsprung ins Rennen. Der Porsche muss  mindestens 30 % schneller als das Model S laden um diesen Vergleich für  sich zu entscheiden.



Das kann man so nicht sagen, gerade da der Taycan den deutlich besseren cW-Wert hat und so Vorteile auf der Langstrecke(Autobahn) ausspielen kann. 
Noch dazu wahrscheinlich geringere Verluste, da weniger Stromfluss, aufgrund der 800V Technik und mit 250kW lädt.



SaPass schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem auslaufenden i3 hat doch BMW nur ein paar  Plugin-Hybride. Ist denn dort großartig etwas in Richtung  Elektromobilität geplant? Audi hat den eTron (später auch eTron GT),  Porsche den Taycan und Mercedes den EQC.



BMW muss so langsam mal aus dem Quark kommen. Generell entwickelt sich BMW für meinen Geschmack aber in die völlig falsche Richtung.
Unglaublich hässliche Studien, unstimmiges Design bei neuen Modellen (neuer "Z4", Nieren beim 3er/7er/x5/x7), Frontantrieb beim 1er.


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> 
> Also nochmals die Aufforderung an dich, mich nicht zu belästigen.



Ich glaube das bildest du dir nur ein , außerdem benutze ich kein Google ,
ich hatte eine Frage gestellt .


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der neue Antriebsstrang hat vorallem eins gezeigt: Wie man auf der NoS liegen bleibt und vom Taycan überholt wird


Schon traurig, dass der Taycan das Model S nur dann überholen kann, wenn es liegen bleibt.  Sorgen würde ich mir erst machen wenn das Model S mit dem Antriebsstrang in Serienzustand liegen bleibt.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht sagen, gerade da der Taycan den deutlich besseren cW-Wert hat und so Vorteile auf der Langstrecke(Autobahn) ausspielen kann.
> Noch dazu wahrscheinlich geringere Verluste, da weniger Stromfluss, aufgrund der 800V Technik und mit 250kW lädt.



Natürlich kann ich das genau so sagen. Ich habe den realitätsfremden  WLTP-Verbrauch verglichen, bei dem der Taycan 30% mehr Strom  verbraucht. Der Luftwiderstandsbeiwert ist mit 0,22 etwas geringer als beim  Model S (0,24) bei fast identischer Stirnfläche (2,33 und 2,34 m²). Ich würde das nicht als deutlichen Vorteil beschreiben. Um diese Frage klären zu können braucht man vor allem unabhängige Messwerte, die es bisher noch nicht gibt.


----------



## worco (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin mir sicher es wird genug Vergleichsfahrten geben sobald der Taycan mehr in der Breite angekommen ist.
Bzgl. der Zeit von Tesla, das war soweit ich gelesen habe ein Auto das Meilenweit von der Serie weg war, das finde ich nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Ich find den Taycan super, die Beschleunigung ist der Wahnsinn, der Innenraum echt schick und das ganze Design deutlich aufregender als beim Model S. 
Ich finds gut das es da jetzt ein bisschen Wettbewerb gibt


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich hoffe inständig, dass der Taycan in Vergleichsfahrten und Tests überzeugen kann. Ich sehe ihn nicht als direkten Konkurrenten zum Model S. Preisklasse und Ausrichtung sind unterschiedlich. Der Taycan ist deutlich teurer und sportlicher. Mangels Konkurrenz werden sie trotzdem miteinander verglichen.

Die ganze Diskussion um Reichweite und Schellladefunktion ist auch ein Stück weit realitätsfremd. Für das, was die meisten Leute fahren, würde es schon zu 99% ausreichen, zu Hause mit 2 kW Schuko-Steckdose zu laden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ein solcher Fehler sollte doch nur extrem selten vorkommen. Ich denke Tesla gelten schon alleine auf Grund der Fahrassistenz, was sie fälschlicherweise Auto*pilot* nennen, als sehr sicher.


So ein Fehler kommt häufiger vor als dir lieb ist. Das kann schon bei einem kleinen Unfall oder bei der Fahrt über verlorene Ladung auf der Autobahn passieren. Besonders viel braucht es nicht. Sogar ein Marder schafft das wenn er richtig Hunger hat.



SaPass schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion um Reichweite und  Schellladefunktion ist auch ein Stück weit realitätsfremd. Für das, was  die meisten Leute fahren, würde es schon zu 99% ausreichen, zu Hause mit  2 kW Schuko-Steckdose zu laden.


 Wenn man sonst immer nur Fahrrad gefahren ist, dann mag das wohl sein.


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2019)

Mit 2 kW (Schuko) kannst du über Nacht, sagen wir mal in rund 10 Stunden, ca. 20 kW nachladen. Das reicht für 100 km, je nach Streckenprofil. Damit hat man dann täglich 120 km Reichweite, wenn man Wochenende mal länger vollladen kann (100 km/Tag * 5 Arbeitstage * 45 Arbeitswochen = 22 500 km). Schuko könnte also bei manchen noch klappen. Mit 7-11 kW Drehstrom ist es nochmal einfacher und komfortabler zu Hause zu laden.

Für jemanden, der häufig lange Autobahnfahrten macht, ist ein Elektroauto nichts. Dafür umso mehr für Pendler, die zuhause mit gut laden können.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ich glaube das bildest du dir nur ein , außerdem benutze ich kein Google ,
> ich hatte eine Frage gestellt .



Nein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Oktober 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Mit 2 kW (Schuko) kannst du über Nacht, sagen wir  mal in rund 10 Stunden, ca. 20 kW nachladen. Das reicht für 100 km, je  nach Streckenprofil. Damit hat man dann täglich 120 km Reichweite, wenn  man Wochenende mal länger vollladen kann (100 km/Tag * 5 Arbeitstage *  45 Arbeitswochen = 22 500 km). Schuko könnte also bei manchen noch  klappen. Mit 7-11 kW Drehstrom ist es nochmal einfacher und komfortabler  zu Hause zu laden.
> 
> Für jemanden, der häufig lange Autobahnfahrten macht, ist ein  Elektroauto nichts. Dafür umso mehr für Pendler, die zuhause mit gut  laden können.


Wenn man sehr langsam und ohne Klima oder Heizung fährt, dann mag das hinkommen.  Licht und Radio sollte man auch vermeiden. Und man sollte selbstverständlich eine beheizte Garage haben, sonst kommt die Rechnung nicht hin wenn es Winter ist.


Ich höre jeden Tag immer wieder das geheule der E-Auto Besitzer, die genau wie du eine solche Milchmädchen Rechnung gemacht haben und jetzt unglücklich sind. "Ich kann nicht mal meine Tante besuchen wenn es kalt ist." "Ich habe mir noch ein normales Auto gekauft, die letzte Urlaubsreise mit meinem E-Auto war der Horror!" "Auto läd sporadisch nicht an öffentlichen Säulen und ich muss am nächsten Morgen ein Taxi zur Arbeit nehmen..."
Könnte ich seitenlang so weiterschreiben. Praxis und Vorstellung ist leider nicht das Gleiche.


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein.



Also  hast  du  gar kein Auto  und Diskutierst  hier  gerne  mit  ja ?


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

ich  hatte zuerst  
VW war  kein Auto  halt  VW Deutschland ,
dann Dodge Sierra Spectator Station Wagon   BJ 1959 - Kombi (Platz  ohne  Ende  ) eine  weile  in den US gefahren Gebraucht  gekauft .
Dann Geely Gleagle Panda ist kein  Auto  in  Deutschland 
weil  das Benzin  hier  so  teuer  ist  ,
alles mit Automatic     bei  US Cars  eh  Standard seit Jahrzehnten .

US Cars der Baujahre  von 1970  bis 1985 gefallen  mir  alle  am Besten was  es  so an Chars gab,  zu  einem  Mustang  GTO  ist es leider  nie kommen , 
 der  Alte Youngtimer  war sehr  zuverlässig  und gut Erhalten kein  Rost,      schneller  als 100 Meilen  bin  ich damit  kaum  gefahren schließlich  ist      ein Youngtimer   kein  Rennwagen  man muss da zu  schätzen wissen   und in den USA darf  man  nicht  schneller    ,    Over  Drive  haben die Alle  und sind  leicht  zu  reparieren wenn mal was ist kommt man überall  gut  ran.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein.



Bitte bitte bitte, tue Dir und uns allen ein Gefallen und ignoriere ihn, das wird nicht gut gehen... und es wird knallen. Ich habe schon wegen dieses Vogels zwei Abmahnungen kassiert...


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Also  hast  du  gar kein Auto  und Diskutierst  hier  gerne  mit  ja ?



Dann testen wir mal deinen Horizont. 

Ich besitze auch kein Auto, hab aber immer eins vor der Tür stehen und fahre damit quer durch Deutschland ohne an den Sprit denken zu müssen. Das Auto wird übrigens von Niemand anderem als mir bewegt und ich habe auch keinen Leasingvertrag abgeschlossen.

Verrückte Realität.

PS: Bin etwas verunsichert, ob ich auf dieser Grundlage überhaupt mitdiskutieren darf.

Sry Zeiss, ich konnte einfach nicht anders, reicht aber auch...


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bitte bitte bitte, tue Dir und uns allen ein Gefallen und ignoriere ihn, das wird nicht gut gehen... und es wird knallen. Ich habe schon wegen dieses Vogels zwei Abmahnungen kassiert...



Da hast du  doch  selber  schult  wenn  du dich   nicht an  die  Forenrichtlinien  hält  ,
deine  Wortwahl  Umgangs Ton wie  hier z.b.  auch  wider  mit  Beleidigen .


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann testen wir mal deinen Horizont.
> 
> Ich besitze auch kein Auto, hab aber immer eins vor der Tür stehen und fahre damit quer durch Deutschland ohne an den Sprit denken zu müssen. Das Auto wird übrigens von Niemand anderem als mir bewegt und ich habe auch keinen Leasingvertrag abgeschlossen.




Firmenwagen  oder  Taxi Fahrer   oder  von  Pappa  das Auto ?  oder  dieses  wo  man sich einen  Ausleihen  kann  und  in  einigen Stadtteilen  das  möglich ist  , wenn  man wenig  ein  Auto  braucht  lohnt  das  auch mir  ist  was  eigenes lieber  als so  was  wo  man nie  weiß , wenn man mal sein Handy vermisst  das  meist  zwischen  den Sitzen wieder findest, das Handy hat man in der  Hosen Seitentasche  und  beim  fahren rutsch  es irgendwann mal raus und  lande zischen den Sitzen .


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Da hast du  doch  selber  schult  wenn  du dich   nicht an  die  Forenrichtlinien  hält  ,
> deine  Wortwahl  Umgangs Ton wie  hier z.b.  auch  wider  mit  Beleidigen .



Da hast du doch selber Schuld, wenn du dich nicht an die Forenrichtlinien hältst.

Deine Wortwahl, sowie Umgangston, wie hier z.B. auch wieder mit Beleidigungen.

Die schlechte Grammatik kann ich aus Mangel an Wissen bzgl. deiner Aussage nicht korrigieren. Den Rest kannst du ja mal vergleichen.

Forensprache ist Deutsch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ignorieren wir ihn jetzt einfach, sonst wird das hier wieder ein ewiges Hin und Her


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2019)

Das Bild ist ja nur geil


----------



## colormix (1. Oktober 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da hast du doch selber Schuld, wenn du dich nicht an die Forenrichtlinien hältst.
> 
> Deine Wortwahl, sowie Umgangston, wie hier z.B. auch wieder mit Beleidigungen.
> 
> ...




Du Beleidigst schon  wieder  und wer  hat dich aufgefordert  meine Beiträge  zu  lesen und darauf zu antworten ^?  wenn solche User  Gesperrt   und  Verwarnt  werden  dann ist das nur Richtig .


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Oktober 2019)

worco schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Taycan?




Prizipiell gut. Reichweite etc. muss man dann sehen wenn es wirkliche Praxistests gibt. Und dafür dass sie nur fast 6 Jahre nach Tesla ein 4türiges Auto am Markt haben bzw. wenn ausgeliefert wird sind es mehr als 6 Jahre danach, das mit der Reichweite einigermassen mithalten kann ist das ja schon was. Optisch find ich ihn lecker. Preislich ist es halt ein typischer Porsche. Aber Porsche Kunden bezahlen ja gerne für jeden kleinen Mist horrende Aufpreissummen (warum muss man bei einem Auto das mit der schnellsten Laderate beworben wird Ladegeräte gegen 4stellige Summen noch via Aufpreis dazu kaufen bei einem 150.000+ Auto? Tesla liefert das gratis via OTA Update an alle Fahrzeuge der Flotte nach). Was Verarbeitung und Spaltmasse angeht wird er sicher auch 1A sein. Wobei.. Spaltmasse interessieren eigentlich nur Leute die Spaltmasse interessieren. Mir persönlich sind sie ziemlich egal solang es nicht zu extrem aussieht. 

Weiss jemand ob Porsche die echten CW-Werte angibt (so wie es Tesla tut, quasi ein Auto wie es auf der Strasse steht) oder ob das der CW-Wert für den Prüfstandzyklus ist, also ohne Spiegel, zugeklebte Spalten, Dünne Reifen etc. Das macht dann am Ende auch noch einiges aus.
Interessant wäre der Taycan schon, aber bei dem überrissenem Preis bleibe ich dann doch lieber beim Model S. Echte 500km Reichweite, genug Platz, gutes Ladenetz europaweit. Wenn sie jetzt den Service auch wieder auf den Stand von 2017 bekommen wäre es super. Da halt Porsche aktuell mehr zu bieten. Ich wünsche ihnen jedenfalls viel Erfolg. Und die Umsatzzahlen geben ihnen ja recht, es gibt immer noch genug Leute die bereit sind 150.000 oder beim Turbo 200k+ zu zahlen. 
Aber Probefahrt werd ich sicher mal machen  Ich hab halt 0 Interesse an einem Sportwagen in dem Sinn, und alles was über 150km/h ist geht mir auch sonst wo vorbei. So gesehen is auch das Rumfahren auf der NoS für mich eigentlich nicht wirklich relevant. Find hier für mich dass man mit so sinnlosen Schw...nzverlängerungen eigentlich aufhören könnte und dass man mit sowas nicht unbedingt dem Kredo "Wandlung der aktuellen Mobilität zu einer nachhaltigen Mobilität" folgt. Sowas soll und kann Porsche machen, für die grosse Masse is das aber nicht von Bedeutung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2019)

Momentan ist für mich ein Eauto noch uninteressant.
Das nächste wird wieder ein Benziner und dann so in 8-10 Jahren mal gucken, da wird wohl kein Weg mehr am Eauto vorbeiführen.
Wobei ich die Zukunft auch eher bei Wasserstoffautos sehe.
Hat zwar auch Nachteile, aber das "Tanken" ist wesentlich schneller als bei einem Akku.

Ein weiteres Hindernis ist der doch sehr hohe Preis im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Verbrennerautos.
Gerade die deutschen Hersteller scheinen sowieso gepennt zu haben was Emobilität angeht.
Die Japaner und Koreaner sind da deutlich weiter.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Oktober 2019)

Ich sehe beim Wasserstoff eigentlich nur Nachteile denn der einzige Vorteil, das schnelle Tanken, ist eigentlich auch kein wirklicher Vorteil, da eine normale Wasserstofftankstelle nur ~6Fahrzeuge pro Stunde betanken kann (Linde  IC 90).
Für ein NFZ, Züge etc. mag das Sinn machen, da genug Platz innerhalb der Fahrzeuge, im PKW Bereich wird das aber mMn nix werden.
Dafür ist die Technik zu teuer (Anschaffungs- u. laufende Kosten), deutlich zu ineffizient und der benötigte Bauraum ist zu groß.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich sehe beim Wasserstoff eigentlich nur Nachteile denn der einzige Vorteil, das schnelle Tanken, ist eigentlich auch kein wirklicher Vorteil, da eine normale Wasserstofftankstelle nur ~6Fahrzeuge pro Stunde betanken kann (Linde  IC 90).
> Für ein NFZ, Züge etc. mag das Sinn machen, da genug Platz innerhalb der Fahrzeuge, im PKW Bereich wird das aber mMn nix werden.
> Dafür ist die Technik zu teuer (Anschaffungs- u. laufende Kosten), deutlich zu ineffizient und der benötigte Bauraum ist zu groß.



Der zweite Vorteil wäre, dass der Wasserstoff bei genügen vorhandenem Strom auf Vorrat produziert werden kann.
Bei Stromern hast du ja immer das Problem, dass der Strom zu den Verbrauchsspitzen verfügbar sein muss.
Und Technik & Anschaffungskosten ist wie bei den Stromern vor 10 Jahren. Solange es ein Nischenmarkt ist, geht auch ned viel vorwärts.


----------



## SaPass (2. Oktober 2019)

Bei Wasserstoff sehe ich das Problem, dass er energetisch äußerst ineffizient ist. Heute wird er hauptsächlich in einem Dampfreformierungsprozess aus Erdgas hergestellt. Die Wasserelektrolyse spielt noch eine untergeordnete Rolle. Der Wirkungsgrad der Wasserelektrolyse ist irgendwo ab 70%, manche Hersteller geben über 80% an (Wikipedia). Im nächsten Schritt muss der Wasserstoff transportabel gemacht werden, also entweder verflüssigt oder komprimiert (700 bar). Diese Prozesse sind sehr energieaufwendig und ca. ein Drittel der darin erhalten Energiemenge geht dabei drauf. Über den Wirkungsgrad der Brennstoffzelle finde ich keine verlässlichen Zahlen. Der liegt ca. bei 60-80%. Was darin resultiert, dass der Gesamt-Wirkungsgrad eines Brennstoffzellenautos nur minimal besser als der eines Benziners/Diesels ist.

Elektroautos sind an dieser Stelle bedeutend effizienter, da hier einige Zwischenschritte zur Energiespeicherung übersprungen werden (Elektrolyse - Komprimieren - Brennstoffzelle).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2019)

Das Thema ist auch die Lagerung, denn H2 kannst du nicht einfach in ne Stahl-Gas-Buddel packen.


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2019)

SaPass schrieb:


> Elektroautos sind an dieser Stelle bedeutend effizienter, da hier einige Zwischenschritte zur Energiespeicherung übersprungen werden (Elektrolyse - Komprimieren - Brennstoffzelle).



Das stimmt schon, jedoch könnte z.B. für Wasserstoff die Energie genutzt werden welche jetzt einfach irgendwo verramscht wird.
Energiepreise: Strom-Vernichtung zu Weihnachten kostet Millionen - WELT
Energiewende absurd: Wie Deutschland seine Nachbarn mit Strom ueberflutet - FOCUS Online


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man mal die Energie wirklich nutzen würde, wäre eh kein "Energieproblem" mehr vorhanden, die "Menge" wäre ja da, der Transport und die Speicherung sind ja das Problem.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Oktober 2019)

H2 im Auto kostet einfach wieder.  Dazu muss quasi auch alles wo das E-Auto hat inkl. Einer Pufferbatterie auch wieder rein.  Ein H2 Autobist auch ein Elektroauto  Macht mehr Grewicht, kosten, Serviceintervalle etc. 
Was auch dazu kommt, bei H2 kann ich den Sprit nicht selber herstellen sondern bin dann wieder wie bei Öl abhängig. Und wenn man wie es D plant das Zeug per Schiff aus dem nahen Osten importieren will.. Milchkuh 2.0. 
Kommt bald noch eine Steuer auf Energie dann biste mit 15 bis 20€ pro KG H2 dabei.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2019)

Ja wow, eine 1,56kWh Batterie beim Hyundai Nexo zB,.
Dazu jetzt schon eine Reichweite von über 700km.
Mal sehen was sich am Ende durchsetzt.
Oder eher gesagt, woher der Elektromotor seine Energie bezieht.


----------



## compisucher (2. Oktober 2019)

In der Tat hat kaum einer eine funktionierende Glaskugel auf dem Tisch.

Gefühlt glaube ich, dass sich H2 tendenziell eher für den Schwerlastverkehr mit entsprechend benötigten Reichweiten aber auch Platz für die Brennstoffzellen anbietet.

Japan allgemein setzt ja eher auf H2, mit dem Hintergrund, dass sie einen Großteil des Stromes von AKWs beziehen und -soweit ich deren Presse verstanden habe-eher vorhandene Tankstellennetze für H2 nutzen wollen, 
statt ein zweites "Tanksystem" mit Ladesäulen aufzubauen.

Gegenpol ist die E-PKW Entwicklung in China.
Es wird kaum mehr von Europa oder gar uns Deutschen abhängen, was marktdurchsetzender wird.

China und mit Abstrichen die USA werden diktieren, welche Antriebsart wir in 20 Jahren primär zu kaufen haben.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Gegenpol ist die E-PKW Entwicklung in China.
> Es wird kaum mehr von Europa oder gar uns Deutschen abhängen, was marktdurchsetzender wird.
> 
> *China und mit Abstrichen die USA werden diktieren, welche Antriebsart wir in 20 Jahren primär zu kaufen haben.*



China (und große Teile Asiens) weiß schon recht genau, wie es kommen wird/muss.
Umschwung in China - Wasserstoff-Brennstoffzelle rueckt in den Fokus | Elektroauto-News.net


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2019)

Über die Anschaffung von E-Autos braucht man sich eh erst Gedanken machen, wenn unser Stromnetz dafür ausgebaut wurde. Ich schätze mal 20 Jahre werden bis dahin noch vergehen. Für unsere 2. Ladesäule ist der Termin erstmal auf "nicht möglich" verlegt worden.


----------



## compisucher (2. Oktober 2019)

Die Diskussion gab es an anderer Stelle auch schon.
Das Stromnetz packt das locker, selbst wenn Gleichzeitigeitsfaktor 0,45 angesetzt wird = sprich wenn hypothetisch alle 65 Mio. Fossilen auf ein Mal E-Autos wären, könnten ca. 30 Mio. 
gleichzeitig Strom tanken, ohne dass das Stromnetz zusammenbrechen würde.
Die Ladesäulen selbst könnte ein Thema werden, keine Ahnung, wie schnell wie viele hingestellt werden können.
Für unseren Zoe ist die aber innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen geliefert und montiert worden  - kostenlos als Renault Aktion


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht wenn man in einem Industriegebiet wohnt. Das Stromnetz der Städte schafft es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Oktober 2019)

@Compisucher: Das Stromnetz in den Städten packt es auf keinen Fall, das ist Schwachsinn. Überleg doch mal, wieviele MWh man da zusätzlich durchdrücken muss. Die bestehende Netze sind für diese Stromstärken nicht ausgelegt. Die Einzigen, die es etwas besser packen als der Rest, sind die Gebiete, wo sehr viele Nachtspeicheröffen verbaut sind, sie sind etwas fetter angebunden. Der Rest, vergiss es, die Kapazitäten sind einfach nicht da!


----------



## compisucher (2. Oktober 2019)

Belege (nur Auswahl):
Verkehrswende: Genug Strom fuer Millionen E-Autos | ZEIT ONLINE

Elektromobilitaet:
Reicht der Strom?

https://edison.handelsblatt.com/erk...ig-elektrischer-strassenverkehr/23204256.html

Ich habe sogar untertrieben auf Grund älterer Zahlen, die im Nachbarthread gebracht wurden..

Die aktuellsten Zahlen sagen bis zu 45 Mio. PKWs ohne zus. Kraftwerke oder Leitungsbau.

Ist zwar auf den ersten Blick evtl. nicht nachvollziehbar, aber in Summe logisch.

Der Strom ist, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, ständig da = Grundlast, der die ganze Republik problemlos versorgt.

Kommt nun Last auf das Stromnetz (Verbraucher), werden die Kraftwerke aus dem Idle (die laufen i. d. R. bei 50-60%) hochgefahren, der Strom ist aber immer noch gleich, nur geht er nicht "aus".

Grob 1/6 des deutschen Stroms muss/kann sogar verkauft werden (Unterlast), weil er gar keinen Abnehmer in D. findet.

Annahme auf Grund der Energiestatistik 2018: 20-25% des Energiebedarfs (ist was anderes) geht in die Mobilität und wird nun durch den Strom ersetzt.

Jetzt kann man mit dem überproduzierten Strom spielen, wie viele EPKWs gleichzeitig betankt werden können - dann kommt im Jahresmittel ca. 45% (unsere veraltete Zahl = 30 Mio. KFZ) bis 60 % (neuer, verlinkter Artikel) des jetzigen PKW Bestand zusammen = 45 Mio. KFZ.

Man kann nun diskutieren, dass über Nacht alle 65 Mio. KFZ gleichzeitig betankt werden wollen = dann reicht es nicht.

Da aber bei 65 Mio. KFZ praktisch jeder ein anderes Nutzerverhalten hat (z. B. km Leistung/Tag/Arbeitszeit/Urlaub etc.), ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit grob unter 5%, dass dieser Fall eintritt.

Da es zudem recht unwahrscheinlich ist, das Morgen alle 65 Mio. PKWs plötzlich einen EMotor haben, ist es letztlich nur ein hypothetisches Spiel über die vorhandene Strommenge, die in D. produziert wird, und die reicht.

Ein völlig anderer Planet sind die Ladestationen.

Ich hatte Glück und habe so eine Aktion mitbekommen, da haben in Österreich eben mal 500 Neukunden vom Zoe eine kleine Ladestation geschenkt bekommen.

An der würde ein Tesla S verhungern, aber für die fahrende Einkaufstasche reicht es locker.

Bei einer Reichweite um die 300-350 km schwingt immer ein blödes Bauchgefühl mit, ob denn der Saft noch reicht und ich bin froh, als die heimische Steckdose wieder erricht zu haben.

Denn in unserem Bezirk gibt es sage und schreibe gerade mal 10 öffentliche Ladestationen und die sind i. d. R. belegt.

Das sieht, so weit ich das im Überblick habe, in D. noch blöder aus und diese Kritik ist berechtigt.

Der Witz ist und ich konnte es selbst nicht glauben, die E-Motoren machen richtig Spass zum fahren (gut beim Zoe hält es sich in Grenzen), weil eine konstante Energie anliegt. Sprich gleichmäßiges beschleunigen ohne Unterbrechung bis Kw und Luftwiderstand pari sind.

Der Nachbar drei Häuser weiter hat ein wenig mehr Geld und hat sich so einen Tesla 3 gekauft  -sozusagen Golf-Klasse als Perfomance Edition für 65.000 € - 15.000 Förderung = 50.000 €  und 3 Jahre Steuerfrei in Ösiland.

Hey, Alta, 3,5 sec. von 0-100 , 260 Spitze und bei forscher Fahrweise grob 450 km (Werksangabe 550km) Reichweite, das muss man beim Benziner für das Geld erst mal finden...


----------



## JoM79 (2. Oktober 2019)

Naja, dass mit den 450km bei forscher Fahrweise glaube ich eher nicht.
Mit meinem Benziner komme ich bei normler Fahrweise ca 700km weit.
Bei forscher Fahrweise sind es dann eher 450km.
Die Unterschiede werden da beim Eauto auch eher gross sein.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Oktober 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Über die Anschaffung von E-Autos braucht man sich eh erst Gedanken machen, wenn unser Stromnetz dafür ausgebaut wurde. Ich schätze mal 20 Jahre werden bis dahin noch vergehen. Für unsere 2. Ladesäule ist der Termin erstmal auf "nicht möglich" verlegt worden.


Interessante Aussage. Ich persönlich plane in Zukunft (1-2 Jahre) mir ein E-Auto zuzulegen. Da ich mein Auto sowohl zuhause als auch in der Arbeit durch PV-Strom laden werde und ansonsten auf Tesla´s Supercharger-Netz zurückgreifen kann, mach ich mir keine großen Sorgen.  Aber wenn wir 20 Jahre oder länger für den Ausbau der Netze brauchen, dann gute Nacht. Ist ja schlimmer als beim Glasfaserausbau.   Ich denke über kurz oder lang wird Wasserstoff der richtige Weg sein. 
2020 ist übrigens der neue Hyundai Nexo in Deutschland verfügbar. Aber für so ein Auto fehlt´s bei uns noch massiv an der Tank-Infrastruktur.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Oktober 2019)

Bei Forscher Fahrweise in D komm ich noch so 300km. Dann is fertig. Wenn's gemütlicher geht im Rest der Welt 405 bis 550km je nach Wetter. Im Winter 50km weniger. Mit dem Model 3 kommst auch nicht weiter. 
Andererseits... wie weit kommst im M5 oder RS5 wennst gut Gas gibts? 525PS in 2.6t kannst nicht mit nem 1.4TSI Golf vergleichen....


----------



## taks (3. Oktober 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Denn in unserem Bezirk gibt es sage und schreibe gerade mal 10 öffentliche Ladestationen und die sind i. d. R. belegt.


Bei uns ist es genau das Gegenteil. Auf meinem Arbeitsweg (10km) haben sie überall Stationen aufgebaut, aber es sind keine Autos am laden ^^
Auch die 10 Tesla Supercharger sind nie besetzt


----------



## compisucher (3. Oktober 2019)

Eventuell besteht ein Definitionsunterschied bei dem Begriff "forsch".
Ich meine zügig anfahren aber nicht die STVO mißachten und auf der ÖBAB eben die erlaubt 140 - OK, 160 km/h.
Weil in Ösiland 200 km/h kostet richtig Geld - Organstrafe nach Laune des Polizisten.


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Oktober 2019)

Fast alle die ich kenne haben aber aufgehört mit "forsch" anfahren etc. sobald sie auf E umgesteigen sind. Nicht nur weil es startk auf Reifen und Verbrauch geht, sondern auch weil fast alle gemerkt haben dass sie nicht mehr 20 sind und das Testosteron überläuft.  Wenn man weiss dass man an der Ampel keine Gegner mehr hätte kann man nur noch müde lächeln über jeden der mit viel Lärm trotzdem nicht wirklich vom Felck kommt Ich bin extrem entspannter unterwegs und komme zeitlich gesehen eigentlich immer gleich schnell an oder nur minimal später. Aber nach über 1,5 Mio km auf den Strassen wird man eventuell etwas lockerer.


----------



## compisucher (3. Oktober 2019)

Das stimmt, geht mir ja schon in unserem Zoe so.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bei Forscher Fahrweise in D komm ich noch so 300km. Dann is fertig. Wenn's gemütlicher geht im Rest der Welt 405 bis 550km je nach Wetter. Im Winter 50km weniger. Mit dem Model 3 kommst auch nicht weiter.
> Andererseits... wie weit kommst im M5 oder RS5 wennst gut Gas gibts? 525PS in 2.6t kannst nicht mit nem 1.4TSI Golf vergleichen....



Wer redet denn von nem 1.4TSI? 
Nein M5, RS5, C63 und wie sie nicht alle heißen, kommen bei Forscher Fahrweise auch nicht sehr weit. 
Dann fahren sie aber an ne Tankstelle und 5 Minuten später geht es weiter.
Wie lange braucht nen Model S bis er er voll aufgeladen ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Oktober 2019)

Man kann mit einem Tesla doch nicht mal anständig schnell fahren. Er fährt 10 Sekunden schnell und dann reduziert er wegen Überhitzung wieder auf normale Reisegeschwindigkeit. Wenn ich bei meinem S3 das Pedal unten halte stehen immer 250+ auf der Anzeige solange Sprit im Tank ist. Bei flat out Autobahn komme ich allerdings auch nur 300km weit. Mit einem Tesla wirds da schon nach 100km kritisch. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL9_-3p3AMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (3. Oktober 2019)

Diese Grafik im Tacho mit der Position des Autos würde mich voll irritieren. Da ich als Gamer automatisch versuchen würde, das Fahrzeug nach dem Bild aufm Monitor zu steuern


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht nen Model S bis er er voll aufgeladen ist?



Hängt vom Akku ab... je grösser und neuer desto schneller. Ich hab inzwischen schon 139kW gesehen (mehr geben die Supercharger in Europa derzeit nicht her, und das CCS Upgrade ist bei mir noch nicht installiert) aber ich fahre nie leer und lade auch nie voll auf. Zumindest hab ich das in den letzten 35.000km genau einmal gemacht dass ich auf 100% geladen hatte... sonst bewege ich mich meist zwischen 30 und 80%. Das reicht für alles ausser Urlaubsfahrten locker aus. 
Unterwegs geht's meist so nach 3h an den Schnellader, einstecken und schnell wo nen Kaffee holen und aufs Klo und meist kommt dann schon die Meldung dass die Ladung fürs weiterfahren ausreicht. Meistens ist sogar das Auto parat bevor ich mit was trinken und leer machen fertig bin.
Ich muss auch nicht jeden Tag 1000km runterstressen. Für sowas is mir mein Leben zu schade.  Und tanken samt bezahlen, Pipipause und Kaffe in 5 Minuten will ich mal sehen. Stopp das mal mit wie lange du brauchst wenn du nen komplett leeren Tank hast von Aussteigen bis randvoll machen, zur Kasse gehen, anstehen und zahlen und dann weiter fahren. 5 Minuten reichen nicht. Und solltest du wirklich 500km durch fahren, dann 5 Minuten tanken und die nächsten 500km fahren würde ich mir mal Gedanken darum machen wie fit du da noch bist und ob es nicht besser wäre wenn du nicht mehr selber am Verkehr teil nehmen würdest. Vor allem bei dem Krieg in D biste nach 500km geistig am Ende...


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2019)

Du vielleicht, ich bin das gewohnt.
Aber meine Frage hast du trotzdem nicht beantwortet, sondern nur meine 5 Minuten beanstandet.
Also nochmal, wie lange braucht der, bis er von sagen wir mal 10% wieder auf 100% ist?


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Oktober 2019)

Keine Ahnung, da die letzten paar % extrem lange dauern. Denke für die letzten 5% kannste sicher 15 bis 20 Minuten rechnen. Oder so... ich kenne jetzt auch niemanden der auf 100% laden würde wenn er unterwegs ist da das unnötig Zeit frisst. Wennst wirklich schnell sein willst gehst nicht über 65% rauf. Das hast in weniger als 15 Minuten drin. Und dann die nächsten 250km zum nächsten SuC... und so weiter.


----------



## Mosed (4. Oktober 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und solltest du wirklich 500km durch fahren, dann 5 Minuten tanken und die nächsten 500km fahren würde ich mir mal Gedanken darum machen wie fit du da noch bist und ob es nicht besser wäre wenn du nicht mehr selber am Verkehr teil nehmen würdest.



Es soll vorkommen, dass zwei Erwachsene im Auto sitzen und sich beim Fahren abwechseln (können).


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Oktober 2019)

Mal einfach überschlaggerechnet:

Ein E-Auto mit 100kW (136PS) Leistung - also recht moderat. Wenn dieses Fahrzeug 1 Stunde lang mit voller Leistung oder 4 Stunden mit 1/4 Leistung betrieben wird, sind 100kWh fällig. Um diese aufzufüllen hat der Besitzer 10 Stunden (zu Hause nachts). Damit müssen je Stunde 10kW Leistung zu Verfügung stehen (Verluste bleiben erst Mal unberücksichtigt).

Bei der Annahme, dass alle Verbrenner durch E-Autos ersetzt werden sollen und nur die Hälfte der Autos gleichzeitig aufgeladen werden sollen, wären das rund 32,5Mio Fahrzeuge. Es sollen also so viele Autos10 Stunden lang 10kW Leistung aus der Steckdose ziehen. Das macht 325Mio kWh (325GWh). Es muss also jeden Tag eine Leistung von 325GW 10 Stunden lang zu Verfügung stehen, um E-Autos zu laden, was 3,25TWh / Tag (Nacht) bedeuten.

Da E-Mobilität bekanntlich nur Sinn mit erneuerbaren Energien Sinn macht und man nicht eben Mal eine Trafostation vor jedes Haus gestellt werden kann, sind Transportwege der Energie lang und Verluste hoch. Weiterhin kann man getrost davon Ausgehen, dass die verwöhnten Autofahrer sich nich alle mit 136PS-Kleinwagen zufrieden geben werden, sondern dicke SUVs mit min. 300PS und mehr müssen her. Dass wären dann 220kW+. Im Mittel kann man von 200kW ausgehen. Betrachtet man noch Wirkungsgrad des Systems E-Auto, was unter günstigen Bedingungen rund 50% beträgt, werden aus ursprünglichen 100kW 400kW, die in den 10 Stunden nachts pro Auto (40kWh) zu Verfügung stehen müssten. Macht 13TWh / Tag (Nacht) und 1,3TW Leistung 10 Stunden lang. Und auch hier sind noch keine Netzverluste berücksichtigt, denn 1,3TW müssen an Steckdosen der Verbraucher vorhanden sein. Da Netzverluste sehr schwer einzuschätzen sind, lasse ich das einfach. Es ist aber auch nicht nötig, denn schon jetzt ist klar, dass das zu viel ist. Alle Windkraftanlagen sollen etwa eine Leistung von rund 55GW haben. Ohne jetzt die Leistung der Wasser- und Solaranlagen zu kennen, kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass es zu wenig ist, um der E-Mobilität zu Verfügung zu stehen. Rechnet man noch den Energiebedarf für Akkuherstellung dazu... Na ja.

Hier geht es auch nicht darum alles klein zu rechnen, sondern ein fach die Größenordnung einzuschätzen. Man muss kein naturwissenschaftliches Studium haben - und auch keine Glaskugel, um zu sehen, dass E-Mobilität wie sie heuete propagandiert wird, nicht Mal theoretisch möglich ist. Aber selbst wenn sie es wäre, praktische Umsetzung würde an Behördenirsinn, Bürokratie, Protesten und was weiß ich an was alles noch scheitern. Alles was der Staat anfasst, klatscht er an die Wand (Stuttgarter Bahnhof hier, Berliner Flughafen da, Mobilfunknetzausbau, A5 und A7 sei auch erwähnt). Kosten für Infrastruktur für E-Mobilität würden sich nicht in Milliarden rechnen können - es wären Billionen. Man müsste jetzt schon damit anfangen in jeder Stadt Straßen aufzureißen, um alle 5m Ladesäulen hinzustellen, die sicher gegen Wandalismus sind, alle Normen erfüllen usw. und dicke Kabel verlegen, zusätzliche Trafoanlagen für jede Stadt hinbauen. Sieht man sich an wie lange heute eine Baustelle für Wasserrohraustausch oder Kanalisationreparatur dauert, wie lange würde dann wohl der Bau der E-Mobilität-Infrastruktur dauern. Es würde nie fertig werden - ganz einfach. Weiterhin werden für Akkuherstellung seltene, teuere Rohstoffe benötigt. Würden alle plötzlich E-Autos fahren wollen, würden Preise dafür explodieren. Eine Nachhaltige Mobilität ist nur mit Rohstoffen möglich, die "unbegrenzt" verfügbar sind. Kobalt und Lithium sind es nicht, Erdöl schon. Gerade vor kurzem hat China gewaltige Öl und Gas Vorkommen bei Sich aufgedeckt. Diese werden die natürlich exportieren wollen oder eigene Importe deutlich senken. Ölpreise werden fallen. Wen interessiert da noch E-Auto?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2019)

Warum gibts hier keinen like Knopf?

Fehlt nur noch die Rechnung mit den LKWs, die je nach Strecke 40-200l Diesel auf 100km verbrauchen und pro Tag 1000km fahren. Bei der Riesenbatterie, die das ermöglicht, sinkt die Nutzkapazität von einem 40 Tonner auf 5 Tonnen oder sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2019)

@Spiritus-96: Du hast genau das vorgerechnet, bei dem ich vorhin schon gesagt habe, dass unsere netz für dieses gigantische Strommenge NICHT ausgelegt sind, weder die Kraftwerke sind in der Lage diese Menge an Strom zur Verfügung zu stellen  noch sind unsere Netz in der Lage diese Menge zu transportieren. Danke !


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Oktober 2019)

Es darf aber gar nicht Ziel sein alle Autos 1:1 zu ersetzten. Da fängt es schon mal an. Vor allem in den Städten wird es wie  bisher nicht weitergehen können. Das wird sich in den nächsten 20 - 30 Jahren brutal ändern.  Das gesamte Mobilitätsverhalten wird sich ändern. Bei denen für die Lärm und PS wichtig sind vielleicht erst ganz zum Schluss, aber bei vielen anderen fängt das Umdenken jetzt schon an  
Hier mal aktuelle KBA Zahlen aus D:



> 59,9 Prozent der Neuwagen waren mit einem Benzinmotor ausgestattet (146.463/+13,8 %),
> 29,6 Prozent waren Dieselfahrzeuge (72.519/+23,5 %).
> *Pkw mit alternativen Antriebsarten zeigten zwei- bis dreistellige Zuwachsraten.
> Elektrisch betriebene Pkw (5.880/2,4 %) wiesen ein Plus von +149,5 Prozent auf.
> ...



Hier in der CH sieht es noch anders aus. Diesel spielt inzwischen fast gar keine Rolle mehr, Benziner eher und die BEV sind bei fast 4% inzwischen...  Und ich sage mal, 80% derer die bereits umgestiegen sind wollen nicht mehr zurück.  Deren Anteil wird also von Monat zu Monat grösser. Es wäre also Zeit von den alten Techniken komplett weg zu gehen und was zu suchen das effizent und irgendwann bezahlbar ist. Ich bin ja gespannt wie die Wahlen hier ausgehen. Wenn Grün so weiter wächst gibt's in Zürich bald ein Verbot von Verbrennern... mal sehen was der Banker dann kauft. Wenn er mit seinem GT2 nicht mehr in die City darf muss er entweder nen Taycan kaufen oder Rad fahren... Letzteres wird wohl eher nicht passieren 


Bei den schweren Nutzfahrzeugen wird es auch nicht die Batterie sein, dort wird es wohl Richtung H2 laufen. Wobei die Verbräuche oben eher dem Fahrstil von TFB entsprechen, damit hätte er bei uns nach 2 Wochen nicht mal die Probezeit überstanden. Bin letzten Woche mehrmals mit 40t Gesamtgewicht nach Genf und zurück gefahren, 22l/100km waren das, wenn einer 40l weg säuft fliegt bei uns entweder der Fahrer oder der LKW 
Glaub der mit dem meisten Verbrauch ist der 5 Jahre alte MAN Kranwagen der zwar wenig km macht aber viele Betriebsstunden hat, der hat nen Jahresschnitt von 46l/100km.  Selbst unsere Kipper und Betonmischer kommen nicht weit über 40l.

Fallende Ölpreise sind ja gut, aber wenn dann die geforderte Abgasreinigung nicht mehr unter 10k€ herzustellen ist wird sich niemand mehr das leisten können. Und du kannst sicher sein, die jetzigen Grenzwerte sind in 5 Jahren das oberste Maximum. Aber komm mir dann nicht mit Umwelt, die Ölgewinnung mittels Fracking etc. ist definitiv noch schlimmer als andere Rohstoffgewinnung. Beides ist nicht super, aber das Öl ist jetzt noch mal ne Stufe dreckiger. 
Ich kann mich täuschen, aber 2030 ist der Verbrennungsmotor mit Benzin/Diesel im Neuwagenbereich vermutlich tot. Und die Herstellerlandschaft wird sich auch geändert haben.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Oktober 2019)

Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum so viele - sogar manche studierte Elektrotechniker - das nicht begreifen. Schulwissen in Physik, Grundrechenarten und etwas Verstand reichen aus, um zu sehen, dass das ganze nichts weiter ist als politische Bigotterie ohne Vergleich. Man könnte natürlich die Kosten für die E-Mobiltät auf Haushalte in DE verteilen. Gibt jeder Haushalt 10000€ / Jahr, kämen rund 400Mlrd. zusammen. Der größte Teil würde in Behörden, Politik und sonstigen Parasiten, die sich sehr schnell in solchem Langzeitprojekt einnisten würden, sinnlos verpuffen, genau wie Steuergelder. Aber der Rest würde vielleicht reichen. Also, liebe Bürger, euch ist für die Umwelt nicht zu schade, gibt jährlich 10000€ für E-Mobilität aus - auch die, die sich mit Häuslebau für Jahrzehnte verschuldet haben, damit ein winziger Bruchteil des CO2-Ausstoßes in 1 Jahrhundert eingespart werden kann. Denn Industrie, Nutzlastverkehr, Flugverkehr, Landwirtschaft können mit sowas nicht belastet werden, da die Wirtschaft sofort in Ruinen liegen würde. Unglaublich was für eine Lügenblase um die CO2-Einsparung und E-Mobilität mittlerweile aufgeblasen wurde.

@Kuhprah
Es geht nicht darum was gemacht werden muss, sondern darum was mit zu Verfügung stehenden Mitteln machbar ist. Und zur Zeit ist das nichts. Und sobald genug sich ein E-Fahrzeug angeschaft haben, werden Preise für Strom und Akkus so explodieren, dass dir Hören und Sehen vergeht. Noch sind E-Autos so selten, dass man sich das schön reden kann... Du bist ja optimistischer als unsere Politiker. Die haben bis 2030 15% als E-Autos angepeilt. Heute hätten bereits 1Mio E-Fahrzeuge unterwegs sein müssen, wenn man sich an Ziele von vor 10 Jahren erinnert.  Gerade in Großstädten wird flächendeckende E-Mobilität immer eine Utopie bleiben, da dort die meisten Menschen zu Miete wohnen und am Straßenrand parken. Wo sollen die bitte ihre Autos laden?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2019)

> *Pkw mit alternativen Antriebsarten zeigten zwei- bis dreistellige Zuwachsraten.
> Elektrisch betriebene Pkw (5.880/2,4 %) wiesen ein Plus von +149,5 Prozent auf.
> Fahrzeuge mit Hybridantrieb (18.945/7,7 %) legten um +88,5 Prozent zu,
> darunter Plug-in-Hybride (3.572/1,5 %) um +51,2 Prozent.*​


Was Vorführwagen so alles ausmachen... 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bin letzten Woche mehrmals mit 40t  Gesamtgewicht nach Genf und zurück gefahren, 22l/100km waren das, wenn  einer 40l weg säuft fliegt bei uns entweder der Fahrer oder der LKW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange man sanft auf der Bahn rollt, ist das mit neuen LKWs auch machbar. Wenn niemand mehr mit einem Berg in der Nähe beliefert wird, dann könnte man das sogar umsetzen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ihr braucht nicht über Verbrauch bei LKW und auch nicht bei sonstigen Fahrzeugen zu diskutieren. Wie ich schon sagte, es geht um Größenordnung: Zwischen dem was benötigt wird und dem was verfügbar ist, gibt es eine gewaltige Lücke. Um diese zu schließen, reichen weder 10 Jahre, noch das was der Staat dafür ausgibt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2019)

Hier werden schon wieder wilde Berechnungen aufgestellt, dass jedes E-Fahrzeug täglich laden muss.
Das ist Schwachsinn. Was war nochmal die durchschnittliche Fahrleistung pro Tag ? 35-40km oder so ?
In dem Fall lädt man 1x die Woche je nach Fahrzeug.
Und was passiert eigentlich wenn alle Verbrenner gleichzeitig tanken wollen ?
Da wäre dann auch Ende mit einer problemlosen Versorgung.

Dann noch kurz zu den Strompreisen: Im Gegensatz zum Sprit wo einem die ollen Araber+die nachgelagerten Industrien den Preis diktieren, könnte ich ein E-Fahzeug problemlos mit einer PV-Anlage laden  (die heutzutage auch billig geworden sind) und wäre so komplett unabhängig vom Stromanbieter.
Das ist auch der größte Vorteil neben den zahlreichen anderen Vorteilen, weshalb ich in ein paar Jahren auch auf E-Wechsel, zumindest beim Alltagsauto.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2019)

Der deutsche Staat wird wenn die Zeit der E-autos gekommen ist (falls sie kommt) schon dafür sorgen dass das laden wieder genug steuern einbringt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2019)

Nee, beim laden nicht, eher direkt kfz Steuer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Nee, beim laden nicht, eher direkt kfz Steuer.


Wie auch immer, aber ich denke es ist eine Illusion wenn man davon ausgeht, das E-Auto fahren günstiger bleiben wird (bzw. überhaupt günstiger ist, siehe BMW i3).


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2019)

Das ist kurzfristig so, aber nicht langfristig.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (6. Oktober 2019)

@MR-C=KinG


 einen Benziner / Diesel zu tanken dauert 3 min. - ein E-Auto für besagte 35-40km 4Stunden am normalen 230V-Netz zu Hause. Wenn alle auf ein Mal tanken wollten, dann würde man das schnell merken und zu nächsten Tanke fahren oder warten bis man dran ist. Beim E-Auto merkst du nicht, wenn alle auf ein Mal laden wollen. Wenn das Netz, welches nie für E-Mobilität ausgebaut wird, überlastet wird, dann gehen Lichter aus. Da das Laden grundsätzlich viel länger dauert, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit viel größer, dass zu viele Autos an einem Netzstrang plötzlich hängen. Es spielt keine Rolle ob zu viele Autos ganzes Jahr oder nur eine Minute das Netz überlasten wollen. Wenn Leistung zum laden nicht vorhanden ist, dann ist sie nicht vorhanden.


 Dass du mit PV-Anlage laden kannst ist schön, aber das werden nur die wenigsten können. Immer nur ich, ich, ich... dann gilt das für alle?


 Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand der sich gerade für 3 Jahrzehnte beim Hausbau verschuldet hat, sich auch noch eine PV-Anlage für 5-stelligen Betrag installieren lässt. Ich sehe jedenfalls nie irgendwelche PVs an Pappschachteln von Neubauten. Effektive Lademöglichkeiten von E-Autos können nur funktionieren, wenn lokal irgendwelche – natürlich CO2 neutrale – Energieerzeugungsanlagen aufgestellt werden, damit Leistung ohne großer Verluste transportiert werden kann. Siehst du schon Bagger anrollen, damit das rechtzeitig wirklich klappt? Ich nicht. Stattdessen sehe ich jedes Jahr an selben Straßen- und Autobahnabschnitten die selben Baustellen, die Staus verursachen, aber dort nicht ein einziger Bauarbeiter oder Baumaschine zu finden ist. Diese dienen nur dem Zweck Steuergelder zu verpulvern, welche für ernste Vorhaben schlichtweg zu gering sind aber auch nicht übrig bleiben dürfen. Und dabei soll eine Infrastruktur für E-Mobilität entstehen???


 Ich kann nirgendwo ein E-Auto laden. Nicht zu hause, nicht an der Arbeit und sonst nirgends. Ich denke nicht, dass mein Vermieter auf meinen Wunsch eine PV installieren lässt oder eine Windmühle aufstellt und mir eine Kabeltrommel zur Straße ausrollt, damit ich ein E-Auto laden kann. Und ich denke nicht, dass sich das in absehbarer Zukunft ändert. Und weil ich, ich, ich... mit dem E-Auto nichts anfangen kann, kann das keiner und Punkt!


 Und überhaupt wozu eigentlich die ganze E-Mobilität, wenn das meiste CO2 sowieso von Industrie, Flugverkehr, Transportwesen und Landwirtschaft rausgeballert wird. Und wird uns nicht erzählt, dass beim Verheizen eines Baums nur so viel CO2 entsteht, wie der Baum beim Wachstum aufgenommen hat? Wenn das stimmt, dann müssten auch fossile Brennstoffe CO2 neutral sein, da sie bekanntlich aus Pflanzen über Millionen von Jahren entstanden sind, die vorher jede Menge CO2 aufgenommen haben? Wo ist also das Problem? Ganz einfach: Der Autofahrer in DE war schon immer, traditionell der Zahlesel des Staates und der Autoindustrie. Glaub ihr wirklich, dass den Wirtschaftsbossen und Politik nicht klar war, dass bei bestehenden Wachstumsraten der Konzerne die Absatzmärkte für Autos am Tag X wegbrechen werden? Und dass danach wieder eine dicke Lüge her muss, um den Autofahrer zum Kauf neuer Autos zu bewegen? Dummerweise kam dieser Tag dieses Mal durch Zollstreitereien etwas früher als erwartet. Dadurch wird es jetzt viel lauter herum geplärrt wie wichtig Umweltschutz sei, während der ganze Industriemüll irgendwo in Entwicklungsländern abgeladen wird und unsere liebe Angie mit der AKK in zwei halbleeren Fliegern am selben Tag in die selbe Stadt in USA fliegen, wo sie Tag vorher mit guten Greta über Umweltschutz beraten haben und ausgerechnet die Grünen den größten CO2-Ausstoß in 2019 mit ihrem Getue verursacht haben.


 Fazit: Kauft euch möglichst viele E-Autos. Das sichert viele Jobs in der Automobilindustrie und Einnahmen dem Staat. Da E-Autos für Langstreckenpendler nie eine Option sein werden, weil zu wenig Reichweite und zu lange Ladezeiten, aber auch nicht für Großstadtbewohner, weil sie am Straßenrand ihre E-Autos nicht geladen bekommen, werden E-Autos immer nur eine Option für selbstgerechte und jene, die an das gute glauben, weil sie nicht wissen wie diese schmutzige Welt wirklich funktioniert, sein.


 PS:
 Jetzt lese ich doch tatsächlich, dass bis 2022 das Ziel von 2020 erreicht werden soll – also 1Mio E-Fahrzeuge. Da kann man gespannt sein. Die gute Angie wird bis dahin wahrscheinlich abtreten und die Verantwortung auf irgendeine andere dumme Nuss abgeschoben haben.


 Entschuldigung, dass das ganze zu politisch geworden ist. Aber da das ganze eng zusammenhängt, musste das Mal sein.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Oktober 2019)

PV-Anlagen sind deutlich günstiger, wenn man sie direkt beim Hausbau installiert, da ein guter Teil der Kosten so gespart werden kann. Die PV-Module an sich sind nicht der Kostentreiber. Wie du richtig feststellst, gibt es für viele in der Stadt nicht die Möglichkeit, ihr E-Auto zu laden. Hier muss angesetzt werden anstatt so für das Beibehalten fossiler Brennstoffe zu argumentieren. 

Fossile Brennstoffe sind insofern nicht CO2-neutral, da das CO2 vor Millionen von Jahren aus der Atmosphäre kamen und kein Teil des heutigen CO2-Kreislaufs sind, ergo Überschuss. 



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und überhaupt wozu eigentlich die ganze E-Mobilität, wenn das meiste CO2 sowieso von Industrie, Flugverkehr, Transportwesen und Landwirtschaft rausgeballert wird.



Korrekt ist, dass in allen Bereichen reduziert werden muss.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Oktober 2019)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Wie du richtig feststellst, gibt es für viele in der Stadt nicht die Möglichkeit, ihr E-Auto zu laden. Hier muss angesetzt werden anstatt so für das Beibehalten fossiler Brennstoffe zu argumentieren.



In 30 Jahren wird sich niemand mehr der in grösseren Städten lebt ein Auto antun wollen/müssen.  Die Dinger stehen ausserhalb. Individualverkehr mit dem eigenen Auto in Großstädten wird weniger und weniger werden.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Oktober 2019)

Die Vorstellung ist schön, aber ich fürchte nicht realistisch. In jedem Fall ist es einfacher Ladesäulen zu bauen als Städte bzw. deren Straßen und öffentlichen Raum so umzustrukturieren, dass die Priorität beim ÖPNV, dem Fahrrad und den Fußßgängern liegt. Natürlich ist beides nötig, wenn man langfristig was ändern möchte.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2019)

@SPIRITus, ich denke du bist hier das Problem, da du nur deinen  Standpunkt siehst. Ein Großteil der Bevölkerung kann eben sehr wohl zu  Hause, auf der Arbeit oder unterwegs laden.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @MR-C=KinG
> 
> 
> einen Benziner / Diesel zu tanken dauert 3 min. - ein E-Auto für besagte 35-40km 4Stunden am normalen 230V-Netz zu Hause. Wenn alle auf ein Mal tanken wollten, dann würde man das schnell merken und zu nächsten Tanke fahren oder warten bis man dran ist. Beim E-Auto merkst du nicht, wenn alle auf ein Mal laden wollen.



Und der Sprit kommt aus der Zapfsäule, richtig ? In dem Fall würde die Infrastruktur nicht mal reichen um den Sprit zu den Tankstellen zu bekommen, das wäre das Problem.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn das Netz, welches nie  für E-Mobilität ausgebaut wird, überlastet wird, dann gehen Lichter  aus. Da das Laden grundsätzlich viel länger dauert, ist die  Wahrscheinlichkeit viel größer, dass zu viele Autos an einem Netzstrang  plötzlich hängen. Es spielt keine Rolle ob zu viele Autos ganzes Jahr  oder nur eine Minute das Netz überlasten wollen. Wenn Leistung zum laden  nicht vorhanden ist, dann ist sie nicht vorhanden.



Schon heute gibt es smarte Ladesäulen welche ihre Ladeleistung an die Netzbelastung anpassen. Zudem gehen aktuell die Energieversorger davon aus, dass die Netze der E-Mobilität gewachsen sind. Auch weil eben nicht von jetzt auf gleich jeder Verbrenner durch ein E-Fahrzeug ersetzt wird.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Dass du mit PV-Anlage laden kannst ist schön, aber das werden nur die  wenigsten können. Immer nur ich, ich, ich... dann gilt das für alle?



Gerade außerstädtisch zimmern sich momentan sehr viele Haushalte eine PV-Anlage auf's Dach. Auch hier eben nicht "die wenigsten".
Wäre auch dumm wenn nicht (wenn die Ausrichtung vom Dach passt), da sich eine z.B.9,99kW PV-Anlage Stand heute nach 5-8Jahren amortisiert hat.




SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand der sich gerade für 3 Jahrzehnte beim  Hausbau verschuldet hat, sich auch noch eine PV-Anlage für 5-stelligen  Betrag installieren lässt.



Siehe oben. Zudem kostet eine 08/15 9,99kW Anlage keine 5 stellige Summe.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich sehe jedenfalls nie irgendwelche PVs an  Pappschachteln von Neubauten.



Die Vorbereitung für PV hat heute eigentlich jeder Neubau, sodass auch einfach nachgerüstet werden kann. Wenn du nie PV-Anlagen auf Neubauten siehst, muss das ja schon eine seltsame Gegend bei euch sein.



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Effektive Lademöglichkeiten von E-Autos  können nur funktionieren, wenn lokal irgendwelche – natürlich CO2  neutrale – Energieerzeugungsanlagen aufgestellt werden, damit Leistung  ohne großer Verluste transportiert werden kann. Siehst du schon Bagger  anrollen, damit das rechtzeitig wirklich klappt? Ich nicht.



Warum sollte man das machen, wenn die Netze die Ladesäulen problemlos stemmen können ? Es wird erst ausgebaut, wenn die Netze an die Kapazitätsgrenze gelangen, was heute (bis auf Ausnahmen) nicht der Fall ist.
Gucke mal in den Niederladen, wo zig Ladesäulen in Wohngebieten und Innenstädten stehen, das funktioniert auch (Den Haag, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Utrecht).



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich kann nirgendwo ein E-Auto laden. Nicht zu hause, nicht an der  Arbeit und sonst nirgends. Ich denke nicht, dass mein Vermieter auf  meinen Wunsch eine PV installieren lässt oder eine Windmühle aufstellt  und mir eine Kabeltrommel zur Straße ausrollt, damit ich ein E-Auto  laden kann. Und ich denke nicht, dass sich das in absehbarer Zukunft  ändert.



Selbst bei uns gefühlt am Ende der Welt kannst du in jeder Ortschaft, wo es Einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt laden. Zudem enstehen jeden Tag zig zusätzliche Ladepunkte in DE.
Zudem wird niemand gezwungen, schon heute auf ein E-Fahrzeug umsteigen zu müssen.
Wenn man so einen Vermieter an der Backe hat, hat das E-Fahrzeug an deiner Situation schuld ?



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Und weil ich, ich, ich... mit dem E-Auto nichts anfangen kann,  kann das keiner und Punkt!





Und den letzten Absatz streiche ich auch mal. 
Wie schafft man es sich sowas auszudenken oder hast du das von irgendwelchen Seiten mit alternativen Fakten kopiert ?


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Oktober 2019)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung ist schön, aber ich fürchte nicht realistisch.



Ich fürchte das wird schneller realistisch als viele hier denken. In Zürich entsteht aktuell eine richtig grosse Überbauung. 168 Wohneinheiten die nur jemand bekommt der kein Auto hat weil es keine Parkplätze für Mieter gibt. Es gibt insgesamt 40 Besucherparkplätze, das wars. Dafür Anschluss an die Strassenbahn, Bus und eine Strasse auf der aber nur Taxi und Einsatzkräfte fahren dürfen. Und die Wohnungen sind so gut wie alle weg. 

Gleichzeitig wurden die grossen Einfallstrassen von 2 auf 1 Spur reduziert um die Leute abzuhalten mit dem Auto in die Stadt zu fahren. Ebenfalls reduziert wurden die Parkplätze auf öffentlichem Grund.... Und das ist in etlichen grösseren Städten hier schon so. Und das wird definitiv nicht weniger  Mehr Leute in die Städte UND mehr Autos geht nicht mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2019)

Ein Glück wohne ich in keiner Großstadt.  Ich hasse Großstädte. 

...hat heute noch jemand TCR Spa 500 geguckt? Sind ja nicht so viele ins Ziel gekommen...


----------



## janni851 (6. Oktober 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Glück wohne ich in keiner Großstadt.  Ich hasse Großstädte.
> 
> ...hat heute noch jemand TCR Spa 500 geguckt? Sind ja nicht so viele ins Ziel gekommen...



War am Donnerstag bei den Testfahrten, da sind Radallion raus reihenweise die MX5 ausm Rahmenprogramm abgeflogen[emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann noch kurz zu den Strompreisen: Im Gegensatz zum Sprit wo einem die ollen Araber+die nachgelagerten Industrien den Preis diktieren, könnte ich ein E-Fahzeug problemlos mit einer PV-Anlage laden (die heutzutage auch billig geworden sind) und wäre so komplett unabhängig vom Stromanbieter.
> Das ist auch der größte Vorteil neben den zahlreichen anderen Vorteilen, weshalb ich in ein paar Jahren auch auf E-Wechsel, zumindest beim Alltagsauto.


Ähm... Du hast eine PV-anlage auf dem dach? Scheint mir ja nicht so denn sonst wüßtest du, das der strom, den du damit erzeugst, spätestens im winter nicht mal mehr für die täglichen fahrten reicht. Bei dauerbewölkung und kurzen tagen bringt so ein PV-modul nicht mal mehr 1% dessen, was an einem sonnigen sommertag machbar ist. 


=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> @SPIRITus, ich denke du bist hier das Problem, da du nur deinen  Standpunkt siehst. Ein Großteil der Bevölkerung kann eben sehr wohl zu  Hause, auf der Arbeit oder unterwegs laden.


Das sehe ich irgendwie anders, denn quasi sämmtliche handwerker, beschäftigte in kleineren betrieben, industrie-arbeiter (die ihre kiste auf großen parkplätzen abstellen) und sicherlich auch viele büro-kräfte haben mit sicherheit keine möglichkeit zum laden. Woher soll die auch kommen?


> Und der Sprit kommt aus der Zapfsäule, richtig ? In dem Fall würde die Infrastruktur nicht mal reichen um den Sprit zu den Tankstellen zu bekommen, das wäre das Problem.


Der sprit kommt meist per LKW zur tanke und von dort per pumpe in den tank. Und wieviel strom zieht die pumpe? Keine ahnung, aber mehr als 1 kw doch eher nicht. 
Dem gegenüber steht ein schnellader, der ohne probleme 200 kw saugen kann. Das verbraucht die tanke wohl kaum, auch wenn alle säulen belegt sind. (den shop dazu gibt es dann auch bei einer e-tanke)


> Schon heute gibt es smarte Ladesäulen welche ihre Ladeleistung an die Netzbelastung anpassen.


Ich möchte dein gesicht sehen wenn du dein auto an stöpselst und am nächsten tag nicht 1 kwh zusätzlich in der batterie ist, weil es das netz nicht her gegeben hat. 


> Zudem gehen aktuell die Energieversorger davon aus, dass die Netze der E-Mobilität gewachsen sind. Auch weil eben nicht von jetzt auf gleich jeder Verbrenner durch ein E-Fahrzeug ersetzt wird.


Ich schätze mal es sind die selben versorger, die dieses jahr mal wieder verkünden mußten das es fast zu einem blackout gekommen wäre?



> Gerade außerstädtisch zimmern sich momentan sehr viele Haushalte eine PV-Anlage auf's Dach. Auch hier eben nicht "die wenigsten".


Kein wunder, das die norddeutschen länder seit jahrzehnten immer noch geld vom bund/aus dem länderfinanzausgleich brauchen um über die runden zu kommen. Die sollten mal ihre steuerstruktur überarbeiten. Unseren häusle-bauern bleibt jedenfalls meist kein geld für eine PV-anlage übrig.


> Wäre auch dumm wenn nicht (wenn die Ausrichtung vom Dach passt), da sich eine z.B.9,99kW PV-Anlage Stand heute nach 5-8Jahren amortisiert hat.


Den zahlen glaube ich aber nicht so richtig. Dazu müßte man schon sämmtlichen, selbst erzeugten, strom selbst verbrauchen und das geht wiederum nur mit energie-speicher. Für den kannst du übrigen um die 1000€ pro 2 kwh (neu) rechnen. (da nimmt sich bei dem effektiven wert auch blei mit lithium nichts)


> Siehe oben. Zudem kostet eine 08/15 9,99kW Anlage keine 5 stellige Summe.


Also bei den fertig-anlagen gruselt es mich immer ein wenig. Nach aktuellem stand käme mir allerdings auch nur LG (am besten bifacial und höher auf-geständert) oder panasonic auf`s dach.


> Warum sollte man das machen, wenn die Netze die Ladesäulen problemlos stemmen können ? Es wird erst ausgebaut, wenn die Netze an die Kapazitätsgrenze gelangen, was heute (bis auf Ausnahmen) nicht der Fall ist.


Das netz muß schon seit jahren ausgebaut werden und da geht es nur darum, das der öko-strom irgendwie verteilt werden muß. Blöder weise gibt es auch hier ein paar "gallische dörfer" die partou keine haupttrasse vor der tür haben wollen, nicht mal als erd-kabel. (stichwort elektro-smog und wärmeentwicklung der kabel)


> Gucke mal in den Niederladen, wo zig Ladesäulen in Wohngebieten und Innenstädten stehen, das funktioniert auch (Den Haag, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Utrecht).


In lichtenstein geht das sicherlich auch problemlos, aber so lange sich unsere fürstentümer nicht wieder eigenständig machen ist deutschland nunmal nicht so ein zwergen-staat. Und da rede ich noch nichtmal von der anzahl der einwohner geschweige denn der anzahl der auto`s.


> Selbst bei uns gefühlt am Ende der Welt kannst du in jeder Ortschaft, wo es Einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt laden. Zudem enstehen jeden Tag zig zusätzliche Ladepunkte in DE.


Du wohnst im norden? Da steht ja auch alle 100m ein windrad an dem mann sich einstöpseln kann. 


> Zudem wird niemand gezwungen, schon heute auf ein E-Fahrzeug umsteigen zu müssen.


Und um mal die hitze aus der diskussion zu nehmen, ich hätte ja gerne einen plugin-hybriden der auch im winter wenigstens 100 km rein elektrisch fahren kann. Das würde mir reichen um auf arbeit und zurück zu kommen. Dazu braucht das wägelchen aber noch einen diesel-motor für weite strecken und einen ordentlichen kofferraum. (fahre nicht ganz umsonst caddy) Und zu guter letzt wäre es weißgott nicht schlecht, wenn wenigstens ein autobauer seine kisten mal zuende denken würde.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> In 30 Jahren wird sich niemand mehr der in grösseren Städten lebt ein Auto antun wollen/müssen.  Die Dinger stehen ausserhalb. Individualverkehr mit dem eigenen Auto in Großstädten wird weniger und weniger werden.


Ich sehe das genau so und irgendwie freue ich mich drauf. Ich bin dann der erste, der 4m pvc-rollen und 2t restliches material in die straßenbahn lädt. Ist mir dann auch egal, das das erstmal eine halbe stunde dauert und ich von 8 auch nur noch max. 6h auf der baustelle was machen kann. (hin und rückfahrt dauert ja auch) Allerdings möchte ich mal sehen, wie die hochbauer ihren baukran in die bahn stapeln. Vieleicht gibt es bis dahin sowas von lego.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Oktober 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ähm... Du hast eine PV-anlage auf dem dach? Scheint mir ja nicht so denn sonst wüßtest du, das der strom, den du damit erzeugst, spätestens im winter nicht mal mehr für die täglichen fahrten reicht. Bei dauerbewölkung und kurzen tagen bringt so ein PV-modul nicht mal mehr 1% dessen, was an einem sonnigen sommertag machbar ist.



Dieses Jahr noch, welche selbst aufgebaut wird. Und selbst wenn es mal im Winter wenig Ertrag gibt, reicht das meistens immer noch zum Laden und falls nicht, benötigt man halt noch etwas Netzbezug.
In ein paar Jahren wird aber eh auf Batteriespeicher umgeschwenkt, was das Problem eh löst.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das sehe ich irgendwie anders, denn quasi sämmtliche handwerker,  beschäftigte in kleineren betrieben, industrie-arbeiter (die ihre kiste  auf großen parkplätzen abstellen) und sicherlich auch viele büro-kräfte  haben mit sicherheit keine möglichkeit zum laden. Woher soll die auch  kommen?



Noch nicht, wie gesagt das sieht in Zukunft aber halt anders aus. Manche mögen hier ja einen beschränkten Horizont haben und denken, dass sich in Zukunft nichts mehr ändert.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Der sprit kommt meist per LKW zur tanke und von dort per pumpe in den  tank. Und wieviel strom zieht die pumpe? Keine ahnung, aber mehr als 1  kw doch eher nicht.
> Dem gegenüber steht ein schnellader, der ohne probleme 200 kw saugen  kann. Das verbraucht die tanke wohl kaum, auch wenn alle säulen belegt  sind. (den shop dazu gibt es dann auch bei einer e-tanke)



Das ist in 95% der Fälle auch Unfug, da die meisten Ladungen mit 11kW und weniger durchgeführt werden. Schnelllader sind für die Autobahnen gedacht und nicht für's Laden beim Einkaufen geschweige denn zu Hause.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich möchte dein gesicht sehen wenn du dein auto an stöpselst und am  nächsten tag nicht 1 kwh zusätzlich in der batterie ist, weil es das  netz nicht her gegeben hat.



Weil ja auch nachts ständig Häuser, sogar ganze Wohngebiete abgeschaltet werden müssen, oder ?




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal es sind die selben versorger, die dieses jahr mal wieder verkünden mußten das es fast zu einem blackout gekommen wäre?



Naja, falls du alles besser weißt, solltest du vielleicht die Berchnungen für die Versorger durchführen. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kein wunder, das die norddeutschen länder seit jahrzehnten immer noch  geld vom bund/aus dem länderfinanzausgleich brauchen um über die runden  zu kommen. Die sollten mal ihre steuerstruktur überarbeiten. Unseren  häusle-bauern bleibt jedenfalls meist kein geld für eine PV-anlage  übrig.



Was dann wohl eher an der eigenen Dummheit der Eigner liegt
Gerade wo das Geld heutzutage so billig ist, lohnt es sich erst recht dieses sinnvoll zu investieren. Und wenn das Ganze nach  5-10Jahren ordentlich Gewinn abwirft, sehe ich nicht wo jetzt das Problem sein soll.
Für Personen die nicht fähig sind sowas zu erkennen oder sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigen wollen ist das natürlich schwer nachvollziehbar.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Den zahlen glaube ich aber nicht so richtig. Dazu müßte man schon  sämmtlichen, selbst erzeugten, strom selbst verbrauchen und das geht  wiederum nur mit energie-speicher. Für den kannst du übrigen um die  1000€ pro 2 kwh (neu) rechnen. (da nimmt sich bei dem effektiven wert  auch blei mit lithium nichts)



Eben nicht. Mag sein dass du mit veralteten Zahlen rechnest. 
Unsere PV Anlage wird sich wahrscheinlich schon nach ~5Jahren amortisieren (u.a. da Eigeninstallation -> weit unter 10t€ für 9,9kW mit Markenkomponenten).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also bei den fertig-anlagen gruselt es mich immer ein wenig. Nach  aktuellem stand käme mir allerdings auch nur LG (am besten bifacial und  höher auf-geständert) oder panasonic auf`s dach.



z.B. Heckert 325er Module mit passendem Kostal/Fronius Wechselrichter und Monatageartikeln kostet inkl. Montage <10t€.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das netz muß schon seit jahren ausgebaut werden und da geht es nur  darum, das der öko-strom irgendwie verteilt werden muß. Blöder weise  gibt es auch hier ein paar "gallische dörfer" die partou keine  haupttrasse vor der tür haben wollen, nicht mal als erd-kabel.  (stichwort elektro-smog und wärmeentwicklung der kabel)



Die Nord-/Südverbindungen, ja. Ich meinte eher das Netz innerhalb der Städte/Orte.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> In lichtenstein geht das sicherlich auch problemlos, aber so lange sich  unsere fürstentümer nicht wieder eigenständig machen ist deutschland  nunmal nicht so ein zwergen-staat. Und da rede ich noch nichtmal von der  anzahl der einwohner geschweige denn der anzahl der auto`s.



Da kann ich dir nicht folgen. Die Niederlande zeigen eigentlich jetzt schon, wie gut eine sogar recht schnell steigende Entwicklung an E-Fahrzeugen und deren Infrastruktur funktionieren kann.
Da in DE der Umschwung deutlich langsamer stattfinden wird, haben wir also deutlich mehr Zeit die Infrastruktur anzupassen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr noch, welche selbst aufgebaut wird. Und selbst wenn es mal im Winter wenig Ertrag gibt, reicht das meistens immer noch zum Laden und falls nicht, benötigt man halt noch etwas Netzbezug.
> In ein paar Jahren wird aber eh auf Batteriespeicher umgeschwenkt, was das Problem eh löst.


Ähm nur mal so, bei starker bewölkung liefert 1 bifaciales modul (nimmt auf beiden seiten licht auf und macht es zu strom) noch maximal 30 watt. Da brauchst du schon eine ganze menge module nur um den verbrauch deines hauses zu decken. (bei uns schlucken im winter 2 häuser auch mal 15 kwh am tag) An irgendwelche mobilität ist da nicht zu denken.


> Noch nicht, wie gesagt das sieht in Zukunft aber halt anders aus. Manche mögen hier ja einen beschränkten Horizont haben und denken, dass sich in Zukunft nichts mehr ändert.


Also gerade handwerker haben keine firmenparkplätze und schon garnicht mit schnellader. Und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern. Dazu haben viele hier ihre kiste daheim und fahren mit dem firmen-transporter auf arbeit. Also keine chance da was zu laden. (und ob der öffentliche raum nun mit ladesäulen zu gepflastert wird bleibt noch ab zu warten)


> Das ist in 95% der Fälle auch Unfug, da die meisten Ladungen mit 11kW und weniger durchgeführt werden. Schnelllader sind für die Autobahnen gedacht und nicht für's Laden beim Einkaufen geschweige denn zu Hause.


Und ich denke das genau das nicht passieren wird. Die bauen einfach überall die schnellader hin weil ja auch an personen gedacht werden muß, die mit fast leerem akku ankommen, nur fix für 100 oder 200 km laden und sich im geschäft noch schnell eine cola besorgen wollen. Denen kannst du ja nicht einfach sagen "Is nich!". (das wäre geschäftsschädigend)


> Weil ja auch nachts ständig Häuser, sogar ganze Wohngebiete abgeschaltet werden müssen, oder ?


Du magst zwar nachts zu bett gehen und somit weniger energie verbrauchen, der gesammt-verbrauch der ortschaft wird deshalb aber nicht auf null sinken. Da ist schließlich immer noch die straßen-beleuchtung (größten teils noch kein LED-licht) und im winter deine heizung die strom benötigen. Und wenn dann noch 100 andere sind die da laden wollen, kommt in ernst-fall nichts mehr bei dir an.


> Naja, falls du alles besser weißt, solltest du vielleicht die Berchnungen für die Versorger durchführen.


Würde mich ja wundern, wenn die noch etwas berechnen. Da gibt es statistiken wann wieviel verbraucht wird und danach richtet sich die strom-produktion. Für eventuelle notfälle gibt es eine reserve im netz und danach kommt die teure regelenergie. (z.b. gas-kraftwerke die binnen minuten hoch fahren) Sollte das nicht reichen werden großabnehmer gebeten ihren verbrauch zu drosseln. Das schmälert zwar erstmal deren gewinn ist aber immer noch besser als ein total-ausfall. (blackout)


> Was dann wohl eher an der eigenen Dummheit der Eigner liegt


Eben nicht! Es sind halt nicht alle groß-verdiener und man bekommt auch nicht unendliche summen kredit. Entsprechend reicht es bei vielen gerade so für`s haus und dann ist das geld bei meinem gewerk meistens schon knapp. (wenn mal wieder die 7000€ für das belegen der treppe mit holz fehlt...) Und irgendetwas in eigenleistung machen können auch nur die wenigsten.


> Eben nicht. Mag sein dass du mit veralteten Zahlen rechnest.
> Unsere PV Anlage wird sich wahrscheinlich schon nach ~5Jahren amortisieren (u.a. da Eigeninstallation -> weit unter 10t€ für 9,9kW mit Markenkomponenten).


Da möchte ich mal wissen mit was du rechnest. Es gibt beim verkauf des stromes immer weniger geld und eigenverbrauch braucht teure batterien. (für das strom verkaufen braucht man bei uns glaub auch ein gewerbe)



> z.B. Heckert 325er Module mit passendem Kostal/Fronius Wechselrichter und Monatageartikeln kostet inkl. Montage <10t€.


So speißt du aber ein. Das heiß defakto, das du im günstigsten fall ca. 13 cent/kwh eingespeistem strom bekommst und ca. 30 cent/kwh zahlst, wenn du sie wieder "zurück" kaufst. (also bei uns sind es ca. 30 cent/kwh) Das ist ein minus-geschäft und der grund, warum ich meinen rechner vom stromnetz genommen hab um meinen solar-strom direkt zu verbrauchen. (der überschuß im sommer geht per 300w einspeise-wechselrichter ins netz)


> Die Nord-/Südverbindungen, ja. Ich meinte eher das Netz innerhalb der Städte/Orte.


Da gibt es keine trennung, da das netz quasi eins ist. (der strom für die orts-netze kommt nunmal aus dem dicken haupt-kabel) D.h. allerdings auch, wenn irgendwo in der pampa das ortsnetz wegen überlastung versagt und keiner weiter reagiert, dann ist ganz schnell halb europa dunkel. 
Das wurde glaub ich auch schonmal "praktisch ausprobiert". Da sollte eine leitung gewartet werden und die umleitung des stromes hat nicht so recht funktioniert. Die folge war eine überlastung und es muß halb norddeutschland getroffen haben bis das problem durch abkopplungen im griff war. Danach mußte der bereich dann "scheibchen weise" wieder ans netz genommen werden.


> Da kann ich dir nicht folgen. Die Niederlande zeigen eigentlich jetzt schon, wie gut eine sogar recht schnell steigende Entwicklung an E-Fahrzeugen und deren Infrastruktur funktionieren kann.
> Da in DE der Umschwung deutlich langsamer stattfinden wird, haben wir also deutlich mehr Zeit die Infrastruktur anzupassen.


Die niederlande sind einfach kleiner. Würden da schlagartig mal eben 20 mio. e-fahrzeuge verkauft und deren besitzer wollten in chaotischer ordnung laden, dann würde auch deren netz zusammen brechen. (und weite teile bei uns gleich mit nehmen)


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2019)

Kann mir wer vielleicht bei (Schalt-)Getriebeöl weiter helfen?
Um die Lebensdauer meines Getriebes noch ein bisschen in die Länge zu ziehen meinte der TÜV-Mensch, dass ich ein (zähflüssigeres) GL4 Öl nehmen soll.
Was wäre das für eines? GL4 sagt ja nicht unbedingt, wie zähflüssig es ist, oder schon?


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2019)

Klingt wieder hart nach Automythos mit dem falschen Getriebeöl die Laufzeit zu verlängern.  Das hat schon einen Grund, warum da genau dieses Öl vom Hersteller draufgekippt wurde. Ist eher nicht der Fall das Hersteller ab Werk absichtlich falsches Öl draufmachen.

Bei zu dickem Öl auf dem Getriebe brauchst du auch einen Getriebeölkühler. Denn je dicker das Öl ist, desto wärmer wird es. Mehr Reibung = mehr Energieeintrag = mehr Wärme.

Ist an dem Getriebe überhaupt was kaputt? Wenn ja, dann würde ich das genau jetzt reparieren und nicht erst warten bis alles auseinander fliegt. So ist die Reparatur um ein vielfaches günstiger, als wenn du das Getriebe erst mit falschen Öl schrottest.


----------



## taks (9. Oktober 2019)

Es geht nicht um das falsche Getriebeöl ^^
Der Restwert des Autos entspricht etwa den Kosten für eine Getriebereparatur. Dazu kommt noch Rost etc.
Man hört im Moment einfach, dass die Kugellager des Getriebes lauter werden und nun ist die Frage ob ein zähflüssigeres Getriebeöl da etwas "linderung" verschaffen kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Oktober 2019)

Nein, falsches Öl reibt kein Metall auf die verschlissenen Lager wieder drauf. Wenn das Lager Spiel hat, dann fehlt da Metall. Das kann man nicht mit Öl kompensieren.

...und ja jedes Öl was auf dieses Getriebe nicht normalerweise draufkommt, ist das Falsche. Es mag auch mit anderem Öl eine ganze Zeit gutgehen, ich würde da allerdings doch eher den Leuten vertrauen, die dieses Getriebe entwickelt haben.


----------



## taks (10. Oktober 2019)

Ok, danke dir


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (10. Oktober 2019)

taks schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das falsche Getriebeöl ^^
> Der Restwert des Autos entspricht etwa den Kosten für eine Getriebereparatur. Dazu kommt noch Rost etc.
> Man hört im Moment einfach, dass die Kugellager des Getriebes lauter werden und nun ist die Frage ob ein zähflüssigeres Getriebeöl da etwas "linderung" verschaffen kann.



Ich hab damals bei meinem Audi gute Erfahrungen mit neuem Getriebeöl gemacht (Mischung aus 50% 75W90 und 50% 75W140) sowie Ceratec als Ölzusatz.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2019)

Ach Kinders, wenn ein Getriebe Geräusche macht, dann ist es platt und gehört repariert.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Oktober 2019)

Eben nicht, wenn die Reparatur wie bei taks den Fahrzeugwert übersteigt oder wo in meinem Fall das Getriebe damals nur noch 5 Monate bis zum Umbau halten musste und eh nur leicht Geräusche gemacht hat.
Übrigens fährt das Getriebe heute immer noch. Und ohne Geräusche oder Probleme.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Oktober 2019)

Naja ein Geräusch ist ja auch nicht gleich ein Problem.  Das ist grade bei Daimler immer ziemlich , weil die Autos so extrem leise sind das man jedes mimimi aus dem Auto schon hört. Man hört bei einer S-Klasse beim Einparken teilweise sogar das entspannen der Alufelge, die auf einer rostigen Radnabe montiert wurde, so leise ist die Kiste.


...ein geradeverzahntes dogbox Getriebe *ohne* Geräusche hat allerdings ein ziemliches Problem.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (12. Oktober 2019)

Leise sind die auch nur ab der E-Klasse und ab 6zylinder aufwärts.
Die 4Zylinder sind die lautesten und ab schlimmsten klingenden Diesel die ich kenne (ok, Opel ist da auch nicht besser).
So laut wie unser damaliger S205 war geht auf keine Kuhhaut.
Und nein, der Rest war auch nicht wirklich leise, da die W/S205er anscheinend von Werk aus Rappelbuden sind


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2019)

Hey Kinders,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich mir zwei AMG Bremssattel geholt, gebraucht und ich werde sie etwas länger lagern. Wie soll ich es am besten machen? Die Bremsflüssigkeit ist ja hygroskopisch, ich habe null Bock, dass mir die Dinger festrosten...


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Oktober 2019)

Die Kolben ganz zurück drücken und ein Stück Holz reinmachen. Dann eine Schraube mit Dichtring holen, die das Loch abdichten kann, wo der Bremsschlauch reinkommt. Ein Bremsenentlüftergerät an dem Entlüfternippel anschließen und anmachen/aufdrehen. Das Loch, wo der Bremsschlauch drankommt nach oben halten und warten bis nur noch Bremsflüssigkeit rauskommt. Dann die Schraube mit Dichtring reindrehen. Jetzt den Entlüfternippel zudrehen und dann das Entlüftergerät ausschalten.

Dann hast du einen Bremssattel gefüllt mit Bremsflüssigkeit, den du locker 3 Jahre weglegen kannst, ohne das etwas passiert.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2019)

Ahh, sehr cool, danke dir!

Hast du eigentlich EPC und könntest was für mich nachschauen?

Was hat der 8K Brembosattel vom W221 S600 für ein Gewinde am Bremsschlauch? Bestimmt irgendein Feingewinde...


----------



## leaf348 (17. Oktober 2019)

XPTI bitte


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2019)

Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ahh, sehr cool, danke dir!
> 
> Hast du eigentlich EPC und könntest was für mich nachschauen?
> 
> Was hat der 8K Brembosattel vom W221 S600 für ein Gewinde am Bremsschlauch? Bestimmt irgendein Feingewinde...


Sowas steht da leider nicht drin.  Nur Gewicht, Preis und wann der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin ist.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2019)

Na super. 
Aber gibt es für die Sattel ein Dichtungssatz/Reparatursatz? Ich habe zwar die Brembo-Nummern für die Staubschutzmangetten gefunden, aber da gibt es bestimmt noch ein Dichtring...
Ich kann dir auch die Sattelnummern geben, wenn du sie brauchst. Sind aber dieselben wie im R230 SL55 zum Beispiel.


----------



## leaf348 (17. Oktober 2019)

Damit wollte ich sagen das EPC wurde durch das neue wundervolle XPTI abgelöst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2019)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich sagen das EPC wurde durch das neue wundervolle XPTI abgelöst.


Ja ist wirklich super... Mitlerweile träume ich schon vom drehenden Kreis.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich kenne nur EPC...
@TBF: Könntest du schauen: 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Na super.
> Aber gibt es für die Sattel ein Dichtungssatz/Reparatursatz? Ich habe zwar die Brembo-Nummern für die Staubschutzmangetten gefunden, aber da gibt es bestimmt noch ein Dichtring...
> Ich kann dir auch die Sattelnummern geben, wenn du sie brauchst. Sind aber dieselben wie im R230 SL55 zum Beispiel.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2019)

Hab grade mal geguckt, gibt nur die Staubschutzmanschetten. Die Sättel sind sowieso recht günstig. 1000€ pro Stück neu. Hätte jetzt mit mehr gerechnet.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2019)

Oh, okay, keine inneren Dichtungsringe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2019)

Es ist sowieso nicht mehr üblich das Bremssättel noch repariert werden, deswegen gibt es keine Repsätze mehr. Hat halt oft genug nicht geklappt. Da heute keiner mehr die Haftung dafür tragen will gibts vom Hersteller einfach keine Teile mehr.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2019)

Habe die Sättel gerade ausgepackt, Alter was für Trümmer, meine Fresse. Aber, für die Größe echt leicht und der Zustand scheint echt mehr als okay zu sein. Vielleicht lasse ich sie auch so, wie sie sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Oktober 2019)

Wenn die nicht undicht sind würde ich die auf jeden Fall so lassen. Geht ja nichts dran kaputt.

Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall die Haltestifte der Bremsklötze raushämmern, wenn die noch drin sind. Die oxidieren gerne fest, wenn die Felgen auf dem Auto mit Felgenreiniger gewaschen worden sind.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe die Kolben angeschaut und sie sehen trocken aus, ist nur etwas Montagepaste (?) auf den Auflageflächen drauf.
Okay, die Stifte schlage ich mal raus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Oktober 2019)

Ja, Brembo verwendet noch Montagepaste. Fast alle anderen Bremsen werden mitlerweile trocken montiert.(was auch gut ist)


----------



## Zeiss (19. Oktober 2019)

Habe da was gefunden, zum Thema Dichtungsringe und Staubmanschetten: klick mich Also im Falle eines Falles...


----------



## Zeiss (27. Oktober 2019)

@TBF: Welche Beläge würdest du für diese Sättel empfehlen? 
Ich habe blanke Jurid 689ff (steht auf der Rückseite) dazu bekommen und brauche natürlich für den Umbau Neue.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2019)

Puh, das ist schwierig.  Wenn du Komfort haben willst, würde ich die originalen fahren. Bei den Sätteln gibt es eh kaum Auswahl. Klötze für die Rennstrecke machen halt ne Menge Lärm und bremsen kalt nur sehr mäßig.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Oktober 2019)

Na so wenige sind es nicht, es gibt ATE, Brembo, TRW, Remsa, Jurid, Pagid, ....
Ich will eher ein Kompromiss aus beidem, soll schon gut zupacken (sonst macht das Ganze ja keinen Sinn) und halbwegs Komfort haben.

Was war/sind die Originale?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2019)

Von welchem Hersteller die originalen sind kann ich leider nicht nachgucken. Das sieht man leider erst wenn man die Verpackung aufmacht. Da die nicht sooooo gängig sind haben wir davon keine auf Lager. 

Die originalen sind von der reinen Bremsleistung und dem Pedalgefühl nicht so geil, wie es Trackklötze sind. Ich persönlich finde die immer schwer zu dosieren, weil man nur wenig Pedaldruck braucht bis die Räder blockieren.
Auf der anderen Seite hat man halt keine andere Wahl, wenn man kein lautes quietschen und rubbeln haben möchte.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Oktober 2019)

Was haben sie denn für eine Bestellnummer?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2019)

Was haben die Sättel für eine Teilenummer?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Klötze für die Rennstrecke machen halt ne Menge Lärm und bremsen kalt nur sehr mäßig.



Kommt auf die Beläge an. 
Bei Billigheimern wie EBC mag das sein, meine Pagid RSL29 bremsen aber kalt schon mindestens auf dem Niveau der OEM Beläge.
Die quietschen je nach Situation aber schon heftig laut


----------



## Zeiss (28. Oktober 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was haben die Sättel für eine Teilenummer?



20.7919.01 und 20.7919.02

Oder brauchst du die Benz-Nummer?



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Beläge an.
> Bei Billigheimern wie EBC mag das sein, meine Pagid RSL29 bremsen aber kalt schon mindestens auf dem Niveau der OEM Beläge.
> Die quietschen je nach Situation aber schon heftig laut



Liegen bei 524€ für meine Sattel und haben keine Zulassung...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Beläge an.
> Bei Billigheimern wie EBC mag das sein, meine Pagid RSL29 bremsen aber kalt schon mindestens auf dem Niveau der OEM Beläge.
> Die quietschen je nach Situation aber schon heftig laut


Dann sind das wahrscheinlich Klötze für Hillclimb oder Rallye. Bei Rundstrecken oder Langstrecken-Mischungen ist das grade im Winter bei Minusgraden doch eher mau. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> 20.7919.01 und 20.7919.02
> 
> Oder brauchst du die Benz-Nummer?


Ich bräuchte die Benz-Nummer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Liegen bei 524€ für meine Sattel und haben keine Zulassung...



Sind ja auch hochwertige Motorsportbeläge 
Denke mal die haben aufgrund der Geräuschbildung keine (generelle) Zulassung. Per Einzelabnahme sind die meist eintragbar.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann sind das wahrscheinlich Klötze für Hillclimb oder Rallye. Bei Rundstrecken oder Langstrecken-Mischungen ist das grade im Winter bei Minusgraden doch eher mau.



Weder Hillclimb noch Rallye. 
Das ist eine Rundstrecken/Langstreckenmischung: 
RSL 29 - PAGID Racing


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2019)

Hmmm ok, interessanter Belag. Braucht man aber gute Kühlung der Scheiben, so wie das aussieht. Ab 650°C geht der Reibwert ganz gut nach unten. Ich fahre meine Bremsen eher sehr heiß gegenüber anderen Fahrern. Von daher würde ich am liebsten 1200°C Sintermetall-klötze fahren. Die bremsen aber bis ca 300°C quasi gar nicht, also für die normale Straße viel zu gefährlich.

Vielleicht ist deswegen auch Hohe Acht bis Brünnchen mein absoluter Lieblingsabschnitt. Da ist man fast nur auf der Bremse und kann sehr viel Zeit gutmachen. Ich hab damals als Kind bei meinem Fahrrad schon immer die Gummiklötze von der Felgenbremse komplett innerhalb von kürzester Zeit weggeraucht.   Der Typ im Fahrradladen immer so: Was machst du damit?


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sind ja auch hochwertige Motorsportbeläge
> Denke mal die haben aufgrund der Geräuschbildung keine (generelle) Zulassung. Per Einzelabnahme sind die meist eintragbar.
> 
> 
> ...


Warum diese und nicht die RSL1?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (28. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Sind ja auch hochwertige Motorsportbeläge
> Denke mal die haben aufgrund der Geräuschbildung keine (generelle) Zulassung. Per Einzelabnahme sind die meist eintragbar



Das Ganze wird eine Zitterpartie, da will ich es nicht noch übertreiben.
Nur für hinten habe ich noch keinerlei Ideen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (28. Oktober 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmm ok, interessanter Belag. Braucht man aber gute Kühlung der Scheiben, so wie das aussieht. Ab 650°C geht der Reibwert ganz gut nach unten. Ich fahre meine Bremsen eher sehr heiß gegenüber anderen Fahrern. Von daher würde ich am liebsten 1200°C Sintermetall-klötze fahren. Die bremsen aber bis ca 300°C quasi gar nicht, also für die normale Straße viel zu gefährlich.
> 
> Vielleicht ist deswegen auch Hohe Acht bis Brünnchen mein absoluter Lieblingsabschnitt. Da ist man fast nur auf der Bremse und kann sehr viel Zeit gutmachen. Ich hab damals als Kind bei meinem Fahrrad schon immer die Gummiklötze von der Felgenbremse komplett innerhalb von kürzester Zeit weggeraucht.   Der Typ im Fahrradladen immer so: Was machst du damit?



1200°C, klar. Da schmilzt dir der komplette Sattel zusammen.
Die Pagid Temperaturwerte beziehen sich nicht auf die Oberflächentemperatur direkt an der Scheibe sondern auf die gesamte Belagtemperatur.
Die RSL29 kommen deshalb auch problemlos mit glühenden Scheiben zurecht (so werden die auch eingefahren).
Ich hab die Bremse am Wochenende nicht im Ansatz an‘s Limit bekommen, trotz 1570kg (ohne Fahrer) mit ~400ps, GP-Strecke und ohne zusätzliche Bremsbelüftung.
Welche Bremse/Beläge fährst du denn ?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum diese und nicht die RSL1?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Zu den RSL29 gibt’s genug Referenzen, funktioniert vernünftig mit meiner Bremsanlage und schont dank des mittleren Reibwertes die Scheiben.
Die RSL1 gibt’s glaub auch gar nicht für meine Bremsanlage und der Reibwert ist halt zu hoch.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das Ganze wird eine Zitterpartie, da will ich es nicht noch übertreiben.
> Nur für hinten habe ich noch keinerlei Ideen



Benötigst du denn an Leistung alles was die Bremsanlage hergeben kann ?
Falls nicht reichen auch OEM Beläge oder halt sportliche Beläge mit ECE.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Benötigst du denn an Leistung alles was die Bremsanlage hergeben kann ?
> Falls nicht reichen auch OEM Beläge oder halt sportliche Beläge mit ECE.



Nein, tue ich nicht. Ich will eine standfeste Bremsanlage, die auch beim 20sten Mal in Folge schön zupackt. Die Originale ist ein Spielzeug, eine 324x30 Scheibe mit einem Einkolben-Schwimmsattel... da kommt ein schöner Ersatz rein. Im Moment schwanke ist zwischen Jurid und Pagid Belägen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> 1200°C, klar. Da schmilzt dir der komplette Sattel zusammen.
> Die Pagid Temperaturwerte beziehen sich nicht auf die Oberflächentemperatur direkt an der Scheibe sondern auf die gesamte Belagtemperatur.
> Die RSL29 kommen deshalb auch problemlos mit glühenden Scheiben zurecht (so werden die auch eingefahren).
> Ich hab die Bremse am Wochenende nicht im Ansatz an‘s Limit bekommen, trotz 1570kg (ohne Fahrer) mit ~400ps, GP-Strecke und ohne zusätzliche Bremsbelüftung.
> Welche Bremse/Beläge fährst du denn ?


Naja meistens wird ja die Oberflächentemperatur der Scheibe angegeben. Da kann man durchaus auf 1200 °C kommen. Kirschrot sind ca. 800C°, weiß leuchtend ca. 1200°C. Das halten die Sättel gut aus, wenn die weiter durch Luft gekühlt werden. Wenn man nach der Bremsung anhält, dann sind die natürlich direkt kaputt.

Auf dem A3 habe ich letzte Woche den 4. Satz EBC Yellostuff auf dem gleichen Satz EBC High-Carbon Blade Disc montiert. Die haben bis jetzt nicht mal eine Kante bekommen.  Die Scheiben sind irgendwie unzerstörbar, seitdem ich die auf der Nordschleife richtig durchgeglüht habe.
Pedalgefühl ist ein Traum meiner Meinung nach.
Man hat erst einen kleinen Leerweg, den man ganz einfach durchtreten kann. Bis dahin bremst man fast nicht. Dann kommt ein extrem harter Druckpunkt. Das Pedal geht vom Weg her fast gar nicht mehr nach hinten und man dosiert die Bremskraft über die Kraft auf dem Pedal. Die Räder blockieren auf trockener Straße bei ca. 60-70kg Pedaldruck.
Wenn man voll reintritt, schafft man es bis zur Vollbremsstellung des BKV durchzutreten und das Pedal gibt nochmal ein bischen nach. Bis zur Vollbremsstellung braucht man aber selten zu treten, das ist wirklich nur nötig, wenn man Bergauf mit mit warmen Reifen und hohem Tempo bremst.
Hitzebeständig sind die Klötze aber auf jeden Fall. Da die Bremse von der Größe her viel zu klein ist schafft man es aber trotzdem sie zu überhitzen. Die Klötze fackeln dann immer komplett ab. (hatte ich hier ja auch schonmal Fotos reingestellt)
Ich habe da schon alle möglichen Klötze mal probiert, bin aber immer wieder auf die Yellostuff zurück gekommen. Die haben auch eine nette gute Nebeneigenschaft: Rost von der Bremsscheibe schleifen.
Ich fahre den A3 im Moment nur noch als Bau-Auto und zwischendurch zur Arbeit, von daher kann es schonmal vorkommen das sich da auf den Reibflächen ein bischen Rost bildet. Da ist nach der 2. bis 3. Bremsung schon der komplette Rost weg. Das schafft kaum ein anderer Klotz.


Auf dem S3 ist noch die Serienbremse.
Das ist ne ziemliche Katastrophe. Klötze sind extremst bissig, dementsprechend sehr schlechtes Löseverhalten. Man bremst ewig nach, und überbremst ständig. Pedalkraft ist so minimal, das man nicht mal richtig Spitze-Hacke fahren kann. Bei ca. 10-15kg Pedalkraft blockieren schon die Räder.
Hitzebeständigkeit ist fast nicht gegeben. Immerhin beginnt das Fading sehr langsam ohne das es einen überrascht.
Ich bin da immer noch nicht zu gekommen, die Kiste umzubauen mit Fahrwerk und Bremse. Für das Gurken zur Arbeit und in den Urlaub reicht die Serienbremse aber. Trackdays braucht man auf keinen Fall damit zu probieren.


...achso beim A3 habe ich jetzt auch schon zum 3. Mal springbreak gehabt.  2x Hinten, 1x Vorne. Naja stopfe ich da dieses Wochenende hinten nochmal wieder 2 neue Federn rein. Bis jetzt habe ich dann schon 6 Federn in die Kiste gesteckt.  (3 gebrochen und 3 mit erneuert)
Diese Serienfedern mögen meine Fahrweise wohl nicht. Kosten zum Glück ja fast nix.
Vaddern springt seinen A4 mindestens genauso oft, die Eibach Federn mit Bilstein Dämpfern haben aber noch nix. Ist wohl doch deutlich bessere Qualität als dieser Erstausrüster Ramsch.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Naja meistens wird ja die Oberflächentemperatur der Scheibe angegeben. Da kann man durchaus auf 1200 °C kommen. Kirschrot sind ca. 800C°, weiß leuchtend ca. 1200°C. Das halten die Sättel gut aus, wenn die weiter durch Luft gekühlt werden. Wenn man nach der Bremsung anhält, dann sind die natürlich direkt kaputt.



Die Temperaturen halten die RSL29 gut aus. Beim Einbremsen/temperieren der Beläge erreicht man schon etwa 800-900°C, würde ich laut Scheibenfarbe schätzen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf dem A3 habe ich letzte Woche den 4. Satz EBC Yellostuff auf dem  gleichen Satz EBC High-Carbon Blade Disc montiert. Die haben bis jetzt  nicht mal eine Kante bekommen.  Die Scheiben sind irgendwie unzerstörbar, seitdem ich die auf der Nordschleife richtig durchgeglüht habe.



Naja, Nordschleife ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich eine große Belastung für eine halbwegs gut funktionierende Bremse.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da ist nach der 2. bis 3. Bremsung  schon der komplette Rost weg. Das schafft kaum ein anderer Klotz.



Das schafft jeder Belag mit einem erhöhten Reibwert. EBC würde ich da eher nicht als Maßstab nehmen, bei den recht minderwertigen Belagmischungen.




Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein, tue ich nicht. Ich will eine standfeste  Bremsanlage, die auch beim 20sten Mal in Folge schön zupackt. Die  Originale ist ein Spielzeug, eine 324x30 Scheibe mit einem  Einkolben-Schwimmsattel... da kommt ein schöner Ersatz rein. Im Moment  schwanke ist zwischen Jurid und Pagid Belägen.



Dann am Besten mal bei AT-RS gucken welche Beläge es für die Bremse gibt (VA u. HA).
Von welchem genauen Fahrzeug kommt die Bremse an VA u. HA ?


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Dann am Besten mal bei AT-RS gucken welche Beläge es für die Bremse gibt (VA u. HA).



Ja, da schaue ich immer wieder mal nach.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Von welchem genauen Fahrzeug kommt die Bremse an VA u. HA ?



Vorderachse:
Sättel: W221 S600, R230 SL55 AMG, E55. Sind diese Achtkolbensättel mit vier Belägen pro Sattel. Die Sättel sind dann "Kopf über" montiert, wegen der Einbauposition. Bei Benz sind sie Sättel hinter der Nabe, beim 8er sind sie vor der Nabe. 
Scheibe: 374x36 entweder original BMW E63 M6 oder eine Zimmermann Formula-Z.

Bei der Hinterachse weiß ich noch nicht. 
Ich wollte die Scheibe vom E63 M6 nehmen (370x24) und den Vierkolbensattel vom Panamera, aber das der Sattel ist für eine 28mm dicke Scheibe ausgelegt, Sch**sse wars.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. Oktober 2019)

Für die Bremse gibt es ja gar keine hochwertigen sportlichen Beläge mit Zulassung


----------



## Zeiss (29. Oktober 2019)

Kacke das...


----------



## Riverna (9. November 2019)

So dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. 

Dem Subaru und dem Mazda geht es immer noch gut, Subi hat die Saison gut überstanden. Bin dieses Jahr auch ab und zu mal auf Rennstrecken gewesen. Bin Nürburgring gefahren, Lausitzring und Oschersleben. Reifen sind jetzt nach 3 Jahren komplett fertig und das Mitteldifferenzial hat die Saison auch nur gerade so noch überlebt. Der Mazda steht bis auf einen 5 Tages Kennzeichen Ausflug auch noch in der Halle rum, wird sich aber nächstes Jahr ändern. Kennzeichen sind schon reserviert. Dann kommt zu meinem BU 9 und BU6 ein BU3 dazu. 

Dem Lexus geht es leider nicht so gut, da ist mir vor knapp 4 Wochen ein Transporter ins Auto gefahren, 21.800Euro Schaden und somit natürlich ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Aber am Ende hat die Versicherung mir noch ordentlich Geld für den Wagen bezahlt, darf ihn für 75Euro behalten (Gewindefahrwerk, 19" und 18" Felgen, die Innenaustattung und der 2JZ Motor werden mir nochmal paar tausend bringen).

Als neuen Daily habe ich mir jetzt einen Lexus GS430 S19 geholt BJ2008. Bin bisher ganz zufrieden damit. Viel machen werde ich an dem Wagen nicht, Gewindefahrwerk, 20" Felgen, Auspuffanlage und das wars. Hab leider nur das eine Bild gemacht.


----------



## Zeiss (11. November 2019)

Na dann allzeit knitterfreie Fahrt!


----------



## ForceOne (13. November 2019)

Moin,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Experten. Wir suchen gerade einen jungen Gebrauchten und fragen uns, ob es grundsätzlich besser ist ein Auto mit weniger km, oder ein jüngeres Auto zu kaufen.

Beispiel A: EZ: 07.2017, aktueller km-Stand: 23.000
Beispiel B: EZ.10.2018, aktueller km-Stand: 40.000
Preis ist dabei ungefähr gleich

Habt Ihr generell Ideen was man im Preisbereich bis 15-16k gut kaufen kann?

Was uns wichtig ist:

- sparsamer Diesel
- Platz (da zu 3. mit kleinem Baby)
- Klima/EPH/Freisprecheinrichtung

Danke!


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (13. November 2019)

Ich kann auch mal was zum Thema Auto beitragen. 

Nach langer Suche kann ich  mit viel Glück Freitag mein "neues" Auto in Empfang nehmen. ^^

Geworden ist es ein 2016er Audi A4 Avant  mit 190PS, Automatik und Quattro.
Ausstattung bis auf den Komfortschlüssel auch das was ich gesucht habe.

Geplant ist es noch die S-Line Interieur nachzurüsten und schicke Felgen für den Sommer habe ich mir auch schon ausgesucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (13. November 2019)

Kleine Tieferlegung und das Chrom in schwarz foliieren würde ich noch machen


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (13. November 2019)

Das Chrom bleibt so 

Bin da normal kein Fan von, zu dem dunklen blau wirkt es aber edler und das Gesamtbild passt mir so. 

Tiefer bin ich Tatsache am überlegen. Für den Sommer habe ich mir 19“ Räder ausgesucht, da würde es sich ja anbieten.
Das originale Sportfahrwerk ist 20mm tiefer als das auf dem Bild, hätte da an 15mm tieferlegungsfedern gedacht weil das Fahrwerk Ansich schon gut ist.


----------



## Riverna (14. November 2019)

Nachdem ich mich jahrelang vor einem Versicherungswechsel bei meinen beiden Autos geweigert habe, bin ich nun endlich gewechselt und es lohnt sich wirklich. 

Lexus = 348Euro im Jahr (vorher 680Euro im Jahr)
Subaru = 268Euro im Jahr (vorher 320Euro von 04 - 10)

Also der Subaru ist nun das ganze Jahr angemeldet und ich zahle für ihn trotzdem 52Euro weniger (gut das verschlingt dafür die KfZ Steuer) und der Lexus ist nun 332Euro günstiger (Steuer ist von 220Euro für den 3L R6 auf 290Euro für den 4.3L V8 hoch gegangen). 

Aber am Ende spare ich knapp 260Euro und kann beide Autos das ganze Jahr über bewegen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2019)

Ich bezahl für meinen im Jahr knapp 700€.
Ist aber auch VK/TK 150/0€ SB.
Regionalklasse spielt da ja auch noch mit rein.


----------



## dustyjerk (14. November 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich jahrelang vor einem Versicherungswechsel bei meinen beiden Autos geweigert habe, bin ich nun endlich gewechselt und es lohnt sich wirklich.
> 
> Lexus = 348Euro im Jahr (vorher 680Euro im Jahr)
> Subaru = 268Euro im Jahr (vorher 320Euro von 04 - 10)



Wenn ich sowas lese schießen mir die Tränen in die Augen. Ich zahl für meinen 1.2er Clio IV GT (2015) 285€ (VK) im QUARTAL. Und das trotz fleißigem, jährlichen Wechsel. Vielleicht sollte ich auch auf nen Japaner setzen. Der neue Corolla gefällt mir eigentlich ziemlich gut muss ich sagen


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2019)

Nie direkt zu einer Versicherung gehen und dort ein Auto versichern. Dann wird man total ausgeblutet.


----------



## Zeiss (14. November 2019)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese schießen mir die Tränen in die Augen. Ich zahl für meinen 1.2er Clio IV GT (2015) 285€ (VK) im QUARTAL. Und das trotz fleißigem, jährlichen Wechsel. Vielleicht sollte ich auch auf nen Japaner setzen. Der neue Corolla gefällt mir eigentlich ziemlich gut muss ich sagen



Krasse Sch**sse... Da zahle ich für meinen 7er weniger... TK150/VK500 rund 950€.


----------



## aloha84 (14. November 2019)

Kommt wie immer auch auf die Prozente + Kilometerleistung an.


----------



## Zeiss (14. November 2019)

FS5 für HP und FS12 für VK, bei 12.000km im Jahr.


----------



## dustyjerk (14. November 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> FS5 für HP und FS12 für VK, bei 12.000km im Jahr.



Die genauen Schadensfreiheitsklassen müsste ich nochmal raussuchen, aber Kilometer sind bei mir bedeutend mehr - ich steh bei 22.000km im Jahr.
Edit: SF 5 bei HP und auch bei VK.


----------



## Zeiss (14. November 2019)

Bei 22tkm würde ich 1600€ im Jahr bezahlen, bei sonst gleichen Konditionen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2019)

Schadenfreiheitsklasse 5 und 12?
Kein Wunder das ihr so viel bezahlt, ich hab SF23.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. November 2019)

Bislang bin ich seit eh und je bei der selben Versicherung, wechsel aber alle 1-2Jahre in den jeweils aktuellen Tarif, die dann meistens günstiger sind.
Der 335i kostet ~340€ p.a. (SF35, VK 150/300€, Rabattschutz, 6tkm, Einzelgarage).
Der 330d kostet ~530€ p.a. (SF8, TK 150€, 20tkm, Carport).


----------



## dustyjerk (15. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schadenfreiheitsklasse 5 und 12?
> Kein Wunder das ihr so viel bezahlt, ich hab SF23.



So lange hab ich nicht mal nen Führerschein  Naja, und ich hatte vor ca. 5 Jahren leider nen vergleichsweise kleinen Unfall, der trotzdem meinem damaligen Auto den Rest gegeben hatte.


----------



## Zeiss (15. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schadenfreiheitsklasse 5 und 12?
> Kein Wunder das ihr so viel bezahlt, ich hab SF23.



Ich beschwere mich ja nicht, dass ich viel bezahle, es ist halt so. Wechsle aber auch immer in die aktuelle Tarife.


----------



## Riverna (16. November 2019)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich auch auf nen Japaner setzen.



Das ist ein Irrglaube, ich habe mit SF18 und SF15 vermutlich einfach deutlich weniger Prozente. Gerade der Subaru ist alles andere als günstig in der Versicherung und im Unterhalt (Sprit, Wartung und Ersatzteile). 

Bin jetzt paar Kilometer mit dem neuen Lexus gefahren und wunder mich über den doch recht niedrigen Spritverbrauch. Habe mit einem ähnlichen Verbrauch wie bei meinem GS300 (3.0L R6 mit 222PS) gerechnet. Aber trotz V8 und 4.3L verbraucht er mit knapp 10 Liter doch deutlich weniger. Den alten Lexus bin ich mit 11.5L bis 13L gefahren.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. November 2019)

Heute abgeholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonderausstattung:


Spoiler



-> 140kw(190PS)
-> S-tronic
-> Quattro
-> Außenlackierung Mondscheinblau Metallic
-> Assistenzpaket Tour
-> Assistenzpaket Stadt
-> S-Line Exterieur
-> Businesspaket Großkunden
-> MMI Plus
-> Virtual Cockpit
-> Audi Sound System
-> Leder/Kunstleder-Sitze
-> Head-Up Display
-> 3-Zonen-Klimaautomatik
-> Sitzheizung vorne
-> Matrix-LED-Scheinwerfer
-> Audi Smartphone Interface
-> Privacy-Verglasung mit Akustikverglasung vorne
-> Sonnenschutzrollos für die hinteren Türen
-> Audi Phone Box
-> Vordersitze elektrisch verstellbar mit Memory-Funktion
-> Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell-, beheiz- und anklappbar mit Memory-Funktion, beidseitig automatisch abblenden inkl. Borsteinautomatik
-> Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend
-> Sportkontur-Lederlenkrad unten abgeflacht
-> 24l Adblue-Tank
-> Dachhimmel stoff schwarz
-> Dekoreinlagen Holz Eiche grau naturell


----------



## tsd560ti (18. November 2019)

Glückwunsch, sieht sehr sprtlich und wertig aus in diesem Dunkelblau! 


Was wiegt der mit der umfangreichen Ausstattung so? ;P


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. November 2019)

Danke! 

Bin eigentlich echt kein Fan von Chrom, die Kombi wirkt aber edel/wertig, deshalb passt das für mich.

Gewicht, puh. Würde schätzen 1,7-1,8to.

Tendiere aber eher richtung 1,7, weil das Panorama-Glasdach z.b. als großer Gewichtsbringer noch fehlt. Ich schau morgen fix in den Fahrzeugschein, dann schreib ich dir ein genaues Gewicht.  

Als Sommerfelge habe ich mir die schon rausgesucht, ursprünglich waren 19" angedacht, an die hier komme ich vermutlich aber günstig ran und das Design sagt mir auch zu.
DBV Vienna matt gun metal, rotationspoliert – DBV Wuerzburg GmbH


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Tendiere aber eher richtung 1,7, weil das Panorama-Glasdach z.b. als großer Gewichtsbringer noch fehlt.


Super Entscheidung!  Dann fährt es sich wenigstens nicht immer wie mit Dachbox und das Auto läuft nicht voll.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. November 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Super Entscheidung!  Dann fährt es sich wenigstens nicht immer wie mit Dachbox und das Auto läuft nicht voll.



Hätt ja schon gerne das Glasdach gehabt. 

Komfortschlüssel hat der jetzt auch nicht, dafür war er vergleichsweise günstig und ich seh definitiv jeden Tag die Wischblinker einmal. <3

Achso, ist ein Gebrauchter, daher kein Einfluss auf die Ausstattung.


----------



## raceandsound (19. November 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Bislang bin ich seit eh und je bei der selben Versicherung, wechsel aber alle 1-2Jahre in den jeweils aktuellen Tarif, die dann meistens günstiger sind.
> Der 335i kostet ~340€ p.a. (SF35, VK 150/300€, Rabattschutz, 6tkm, Einzelgarage).
> Der 330d kostet ~530€ p.a. (SF8, TK 150€, 20tkm, Carport).



Servus in die Runde!

@King
Ist das alles oder kommen da noch andere Steuern hinzu?

Ich habe für meinen 89er E34 M5 Haftplicht (Kasko nur mit Wertgutachten möglich) + Motorbezogene Steuer (nach PS) 
insgesamt zwischen 2.800 und 4.000€ jährlich bei uns bezahlt...

Ich wandere aus...^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. November 2019)

Ja, Steuern sind beim 330d 355€, beim 335i 240€ pro Jahr.
2800-4000€ sind schon heftig  Denke mal Österreich, oder ?


----------



## raceandsound (19. November 2019)

Yep hier in Österreich...^^

Sonst alles gut? wie läuft der 335er?
Ich hab mir so viele angesehen und leider nichts brauchbares gefunden...bin aber auch selber schuld.
Will halt Limo Facelift, aber noch mit N54 und 6 Gang Schalter.
Hab mir aber in der Zwischenzeit mit den Volvo 5 Zylindern die Zeit vertrieben...^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2019)

Ich würd einfach nen Air Restrictor einbauen, den mit 80PS eintragen und dann nach dem Tüv zufällig vergessen das Teil wieder zu montieren... Ist beim Ölwechsel weggefallen und die Mehrleistung hat man ja nie gemerkt, da man ja ausschließlich langsam fährt.   Da soll erstmal einer was gegen sagen.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Als Sommerfelge habe ich mir die schon rausgesucht, ursprünglich waren 19" angedacht, an die hier komme ich vermutlich aber günstig ran und das Design sagt mir auch zu.
> DBV Vienna matt gun metal, rotationspoliert – DBV Wuerzburg GmbH




Die Felgen würde ich so klein wie möglich nehmen und auf die Reifenpreise achten. 

Meine originalen 17-Zoll Felgen sind für den kleinen Yaris viel zu schwer (ich bilde mir ein, man merkt es in der Beschleunigung), die Reifen in 205/45/17 zudem laut und verdammt teuer. 
Da hätte ich wesentlich lieber leichte Stahlfelgen in 205/55/16 für den Sommer.

Die Winterreifen in 185/60/15 sind hingegen dann doch zu weich, das fährt sich nicht mehr so schön.


----------



## Zeiss (19. November 2019)

Gerade geschaut bei reifen.com, Sommerreifen in der Größe 205/45R17 und Premium, liegen zwischen 84€ (Pirelli Cinturato P7) und 158€ für Michelin Pilot Sport 3.

Ist es verdammt teuer?

Die 225/45R17 für unseren Zafira fangen bei 70€ an (Pirelli Cinturato P7) und gehen bis 153€ (Pirelli PZero Rosso Asimmetrico). Also ich finde es absolut okay.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. November 2019)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Was wiegt der mit der umfangreichen Ausstattung so? ;P


Hab grad mal in den Fahrzeugschein geschaut, 1690kg sind als fahrbereite Masse vermerkt. Lag ich gar nicht so schlecht! 



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Felgen würde ich so klein wie möglich nehmen und auf die Reifenpreise achten.



Was bringen mir günstige Reifen, wenns einfach sch***e auf dem Auto aussieht? Sorry, aber irgendwo achte ich auf die Optik. Habe jetzt 17" mit 225/50 dabei. Fürn Winter ok, aber sieht halt schon unpassend auf dem Auto aus.

Hab grad mal geschaut, das Autohaus hat mir da Pirelli Sottorozerro³ XL r-f M+S drauf gezogen, die liegen auch bei 160€ (gott sei Dank musste ich die nicht bezahlen).

Ganz davon ab fahr ich nen 190PS A4, wenn man es genau nimmt hat der sowieso schon 40PS mehr als ich für meinen Alltag brauche.




Zeiss schrieb:


> Gerade geschaut bei reifen.com,


Hatte dort auch mal geschaut, Sommerreifen in 225/45 R18 91Y. Dunlop SP Sport Maxx RT2 liegen da bei 115€. Original gibt Audi 245/45 R18 mit, dafür müssen laut DBV aber die Kotflügel verbreitert werden. :O Da verzichte ich lieber auf die extra breite.

Hab auf meinem Focus vorher Dunlop Sport Blue Response drauf gehabt, die scheints aber in 18" nicht zu geben, war mit denen aber echt zufrieden.

Ursprünglich wollte ich die Wheelworld WH18 haben (https://www.wheelworld.de/images/kundengalerie/wheelworld/wh18/Audi-A4-B8_WH18-DGP_01.jpeg). Find das Design so toll, kommt dem originalen 19"-Vielspeichen-Design von Audi nahe, und in silber passen die perfekt zu dem Auto.


----------



## Zeiss (19. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Hab grad mal geschaut, das Autohaus hat mir da Pirelli Sottorozerro³ XL r-f M+S drauf gezogen, die liegen auch bei 160€ (gott sei Dank musste ich die nicht bezahlen).



Du meinst "Pirelli Sottozerro³ XL" (ohne ro  ), die fahre ich auf dem 7er als 19 Zoll MGT (Maserati) bis 270km/h freigegeben, ich bin absolut zufrieden, sowohl Komfort als auch Geräusch, Verschleiß und Fahreigenschaften. In der Größe gibt es eh nicht viel Auswahl.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. November 2019)

Ups, ja die meine ich 

Bisher sind die auch unauffällig. Hab von Leuten gehört, die mit den Reifen aufm A4 komische Geräusche haben, mir ist aber bisher nichts aufgefallen. 
Muss mich insgesamt noch an die Geräusche des Autos gewöhnen, grad was Verspannungen vom Allrad angeht. Aber wird schon werden.

Hab grad mal meine Spritkalkulation vom Focus abgeschlossen. Ergebnis nach 2 Jahren und 8,5 Monaten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 200km habe ich im A4 noch 6,5l stehen, hoffe das verschiebt sich noch nach unten, bin mal gespannt was mit dem machbar ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2019)

Bei Reifen würde ich ausschließlich auf den Grip und nicht den Preis achten. Für die Kosten von einem einzigen Unfall wegen Billigreifen, kann man sein ganzes Leben lang die besten Reifen fahren.


----------



## Zeiss (20. November 2019)

Also ich würde Pirelli jetzt nicht zu den Billigreifen zählen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2019)

Warum sollte Pirelli ein Billigreifen sein?


----------



## taks (20. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Hab grad mal meine Spritkalkulation vom Focus abgeschlossen. Ergebnis nach 2 Jahren und 8,5 Monaten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dachte schon ich sei der Einzige der ne Spritverbrauch-Exceltabelle hat


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Muss mich insgesamt noch an die Geräusche des Autos gewöhnen, grad was Verspannungen vom Allrad angeht. Aber wird schon



Du kannst  dir wenn du codieren kannst oder jemanden kennst der codieren kann, mal dein Allrad Steuergerät anschauen. Dort können Akkustikeinstellungen der Anspannlogik konfiguriert werden. 

Zur Auswahl soll es geben: Standard, Erhöhte Traktion und Reduzierte Geräusche.


So zumindest in meinem A3 Quattro (2017er).

Allerdings habe ich das noch gar nicht ausprobiert, kann dir daher leider keine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Hab eher andere Sachen codiert


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2019)

Immer erhöhte Traktion!  Keine Ahnung warum es da auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.  Lass das Auto doch ein paar Geräusche machen, das schadet ja nicht. Wenn mans leise haben will, kauft man sich ein Segelflugzeug. Ein Auto ohne anständige mechanische Geräusche ist total emotionslos.

...wobei der A4 auch keine Haldex hat, deswegen wird man da sicher nix machen können.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2019)

Wie hört sich denn der Allrad bzw. die Verspannung an? Kann das Geräusch jemand beschreiben? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, warum es dafür überhaupt eine Option zur Geräuschminimierunf gibt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2019)

Rubbeln, Reifenspringen, Klackgeräusche, quietschende Räder... Kommt halt immer drauf an was es für ein Allrad ist, wie man damit fährt und wie heftig das ganze Auto auf Motorsport getrimmt ist.

Haldex rubbelt meistens mächtig, wenn man die Reifen richtig schön heiß und griffig gefahren hat. Meiner fängt bei 2. Gang Powerslides auch gerne ganz schön an zu stempeln, wenn alle 4 Räder frei drehen. Man merkt die Haldex regelt hin und her und die Reifen greifen sporadisch mal. Das scheppert schon ganz gut. 
Wenn man im ersten Gang ist und mit Volleinschlag und aktivierter Haldex Kurven fährt, springen die Vorderreifen immer mal wieder zur Entspannung über. Das macht dann eher so "flupp flupp" und wackelt ein bischen.

Wenn man nur möglichst langsam zum nächsten Supermarkt mit 900rpm fährt, bekommt man von allem glaub ich gar nichts mit. Hab ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. November 2019)

Das sind doch eher allgemeine Reifengeräusche. Ich dachte beim normalen Fahren gibt es Geräusche durch die Mechanik oder so. (Kenne mich halt Null damit aus )


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. November 2019)

Ich habe es bei vollem Lenkeinschlag, dass man halt so ein leichtes rubbeln/gluggern/klackern/fluppen hört.
Kann das schlecht beschreiben. Das soll aber normal sein und stört mich jetzt weniger. Muss ich mich halt dran gewöhnen, wenn ich lauter Musik höre, höre ich es eh nicht mehr. 
Würde jetzt echt sagen, dass das eine Kombination aus Allrad, Fahrwerk und neuen Reifen ist. Ist halt, abgesehen von Mietwagen, mein erstes Auto mit Allrad.

Will mal schauen, dass ich noch mal das Lenkrad tausche (n lasse). Finde das mit dem perforiertem Leder echt geil. Muss nur noch schauen, wie ich da relativ günstig dran komme und nicht vollpreis in der Werkstatt für den Einbau bezahle.

@TBF: Weißt du welche Allrad-Technik der 190PS A4 genau hat? Meinen Recherchen nach müsste das nen Torsen-Allrad sein. Haldex ists ja definitiv nicht, nen Quattro Ultra mit Klauenkupplung meine ich auch nicht. Zumindest müsste Audi in den technischen Daten dann doch vom "permanent verfügbaren Allrad" und nicht "permanenten Allrad" sprechen?4

@taks:
Nein!   Ich will das auch tapfer beim A4 fort führen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> @TBF: Weißt du welche Allrad-Technik der 190PS A4 genau hat? Meinen Recherchen nach müsste das nen Torsen-Allrad sein. Haldex ists ja definitiv nicht, nen Quattro Ultra mit Klauenkupplung meine ich auch nicht. Zumindest müsste Audi in den technischen Daten dann doch vom "permanent verfügbaren Allrad" und nicht "permanenten Allrad" sprechen?


Das sollte ein normales Torsen sein. Die normalen "A-Modelle" von Audi mit längs eingebautem Motor hatten eigentlich nie was anderes. Nur bei S, RS, R und "Ultra" gibt es andere Varianten. (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege^^)



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das sind doch eher allgemeine  Reifengeräusche. Ich dachte beim normalen Fahren gibt es Geräusche durch  die Mechanik oder so. (Kenne mich halt Null damit aus )


Naja beim normalen Frontkratzer mit offenem Diff machen die Reifen diese Geräusche nicht. 
Dazu kommen halt die ganzen Geräusche vom Antriebsstrang.

"Normales"  fahren ist immer ein bischen Auslegungssache. Ich höre meinen Allrad  jeden Tag, das ist für mich normal. Wenn Omi einen laut stempelden  Allrad hört fährt sie entweder sofort in die Werkstatt oder kotzt aus  dem Fenster. 
Du  benutzt deinen Allrad wahrscheinlich viel zu selten, von daher hast du  noch nicht viel davon mitbekommen. Viel mehr Vollgas in Kurven hilft  dagegen, wenn du es mal erleben möchtest. (nicht schieben, sondern tänzeln)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2019)

raceandsound schrieb:


> Yep hier in Österreich...^^
> 
> Sonst alles gut? wie läuft der 335er?
> Ich hab mir so viele angesehen und leider nichts brauchbares gefunden...bin aber auch selber schuld.
> ...



Der läuft top.
War letztens noch auf einem Trackday, die neue Bremsanlage sowie die CUP2 funktionieren 1A 
Dachte erst die 380-400ps wären zu viel, die CUP2 bauen aber derart Traktion auf, dass quasi aus jeder Kurve raus Vollgas möglich war.
Vielleicht das nächste mal eine der 400+ ps Maps testen, wenn es die Temperaturen von Motor/Getriebe zulassen.
Bremse auch absolut standfest.



taks schrieb:


> Dachte schon ich sei der Einzige der ne Spritverbrauch-Exceltabelle hat



Warum nicht Spritverbrauch berechnen und Autokosten verwalten - Spritmonitor.de ?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. November 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Warum nicht Spritverbrauch berechnen und Autokosten verwalten - Spritmonitor.de ?



Hab ich tatsache nen Account...

Gibts da auch ne App zu? Seh den Mehrwert da nur irgendwie nicht.

EDIT: Ja, die haben ne App. Augen auf beim Eierkauf.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. November 2019)

Benutze ich seit Jahren und seit dem es die App gibt ist es halt noch schneller erledigt.
Bin kein Fan von Excel Tabellen, wenn man das Ganze auch in einer schönen App bekommt


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. November 2019)

Klar, wenns da was cooles gibt kann man easy auf Excel verzichten.

Fing bei mir nur an, dass ich aus fast 3 Jahren meine Tankvorgänge nachtragen musste/wollte. Hab bei August diesen Jahres aufgehört. Trag den Rest mal nach und leg den Audi an - die App sieht auf den ersten Blick echt nice aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2019)

Excel kann man doch auch ganz einfach auf dem Handy nutzen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. November 2019)

Das ist mir in der Tat zu fummelig. Aufm Tablet, ok. Aber auf dem kleinen Handy-Display nichts für mich.
Bisher hab ich nachm tanken ein Foto vom Tageskilometerzähler und Tachostand gemacht und den Bon mitgenommen. Dann zuhause alles eingetragen.

Nervt mich immer schon lange Texte/Emails aufm Handy zu tippen.


----------



## taks (21. November 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Benutze ich seit Jahren und seit dem es die App gibt ist es halt noch schneller erledigt.
> Bin kein Fan von Excel Tabellen, wenn man das Ganze auch in einer schönen App bekommt



Da geb ich dir recht, hab sogar mal angefangen eine eigene App dafür zu erstellen ^^
Bei der App seh ich denn Sinn nicht mich da an zu melden und wieso die App meine GPS-Daten will


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. November 2019)

GPS daten wollte die App bei mir nicht?

Anmelden ergibt schon Sinn, wenn dus übern Browser machst brauchst du ja auch einen Account. Bei der Masse an Daten, die Spritmonitor verwaltet wäre das vermutlich ohne UserID nicht möglich.


----------



## taks (21. November 2019)

Doch, aber genug offtopic ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2019)

Persönliche Daten kann man super verkaufen! Davon leben App Entwickler. Vollständige Bewegungsprofile von Personen werden gerne von Einbrecherbanden gekauft, denn dann können sie sich sicher sein das keiner sie stört.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. November 2019)

Heute aus der Welt "Toastbrot und Technik": Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage.

Fazit bisher: Müll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2019)

Funktioniert doch gut. Zur Reinigung ist die ansich auch nicht gedacht, sondern zum enteisen der Scheinwerfer. Bei Xenon und LED frieren dir die Scheinwerfer zu wenn du schnell bei Schneefall fährst, da musst du die häufiger mal betätigen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. November 2019)

Ja, hab da gestern nur schlicht nicht dran gedacht, dass der eine SWRA hat und mich zuhause geärgert, dass das Auto eingesauter war als vorher 

Aber gut zu wissen, bin ich mal gespannt. Ist für mich schon ein Umstieg, auch wenn mein alter schon aus 2011 war. Hatte trotzdem nur Halogen, keine PDC rundherum usw usf...


Apropos: Habt ihr Tipps für Do's and Dont's bei Automatik-Fahrzeugen in der Waschstraße? Alle Automatik-Autos die ich bisher gefahren musste ich nie waschen, deshalb hab ich damit null berührungspunkte...


----------



## Olstyle (22. November 2019)

Getriebe auf N und fertig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Heute aus der Welt "Toastbrot und Technik": Scheinwerferreinigungsanlage.



Aus dem Grund habe ich die SRA deaktiviert per Coding. Absolut sinnlos, auch im Winter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Apropos: Habt ihr Tipps für Do's and Dont's bei Automatik-Fahrzeugen in der Waschstraße? Alle Automatik-Autos die ich bisher gefahren musste ich nie waschen, deshalb hab ich damit null berührungspunkte...


In die Anleitung gucken. Manche Autos brauchen einen laufenden Motor, sonst zieht er dir die Beemse an und schaltet in P, sobald du gezogen wirst.


----------



## Mosed (24. November 2019)

Sollte man den Motor nicht eh immer laufen lassen? Steht bei den Waschstraßen dran und ich habe keine Lust auf das Risiko den Motor am Ende nicht rechtzeitig anzubekommen. (Wobei das bei modernen Fahrzeugen kein Problem sein sollte) Aber man muss ja die Bremse treten zum Motor einschalten... Und zum Gang einlegen dann auch. Da reicht mir schon das einmal kurze Bremsen, um von N wieder auf D zu kommen.


----------



## DARPA (24. November 2019)

Handwäsche und Problem gelöst


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2019)

Mosed schrieb:


> Sollte man den Motor nicht eh immer laufen lassen? Steht bei den Waschstraßen dran und ich habe keine Lust auf das Risiko den Motor am Ende nicht rechtzeitig anzubekommen. (Wobei das bei modernen Fahrzeugen kein Problem sein sollte) Aber man muss ja die Bremse treten zum Motor einschalten... Und zum Gang einlegen dann auch. Da reicht mir schon das einmal kurze Bremsen, um von N wieder auf D zu kommen.


Wegen Wasserschlag. Manche Motoren haben eine so ungünstig sitzende Ansaugung, das die in einer Waschanlage durchaus mal Wasser ziehen können. Und Wasserschlag bei großen Motoren geht meistens bei 40000€+ los.  Da sollte man schon ein bischen aufpassen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (24. November 2019)

Wenns der Betreiber nicht ausdrücklich wünscht stell ich den Motor ab.

Einmal war ich in einer Waschstraße, wo der Motor laufen sollte, da musste man das Auto aber auch nicht verlassen.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2019)

Bei Mr. Wash ist es ganz entspannt, reinfahren, Getriebe auf N, Füß weg von der Bremse und entspannen.

Habe heute die Winterräder auf den 7er geschraubt, ich brauche einen Akkuschlagschrauben, dieses Gefi**e mit dem Radkreuz und dann dem Drehmomentschlüssel geht auf den Sack.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2019)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Wenns der Betreiber nicht ausdrücklich wünscht stell ich den Motor ab.
> 
> Einmal war ich in einer Waschstraße, wo der Motor laufen sollte, da musste man das Auto aber auch nicht verlassen.


Also ich wollte mein Auto auch nicht verlassen während das gewaschen wird...  ...naja man spart sich dann immerhin das Duschen zuhause... 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe heute die Winterräder auf den 7er geschraubt, ich brauche einen  Akkuschlagschrauben, dieses Gefi**e mit dem Radkreuz und dann dem  Drehmomentschlüssel geht auf den Sack.


DTW285RTJ - Akku-Schlagschrauber


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2019)

Adapter kaufen für 1/2" Nüsse und Akkuschrauber nutzen.
Festziehen wie gewohnt mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> DTW285RTJ - Akku-Schlagschrauber



Ich dachte eher an diesen: DTW450RTJ - Akku-Schlagschrauber



JoM79 schrieb:


> Adapter kaufen für 1/2" Nüsse und Akkuschrauber nutzen.
> Festziehen wie gewohnt mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel.



Bringt mir genau gar nichts. Mein Akkuschrauber hat keine >280Nm Lösemoment.


----------



## DARPA (24. November 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe heute die Winterräder auf den 7er geschraubt, ich brauche einen Akkuschlagschrauben, dieses Gefi**e mit dem Radkreuz und dann dem Drehmomentschlüssel geht auf den Sack.


Radkreuz? ^^

Hast du keinen Ratschenkasten?


----------



## Zeiss (24. November 2019)

Zum Lösen ist das Einfachste.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. November 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an diesen: DTW450RTJ - Akku-Schlagschrauber


Das Ding ist riiiiesen groß und sehr alt. Da ist nicht mal nen bürstenloser Motor drin. Den würde ich nicht nehmen.

Wir haben die DTW285 für Räder im Einsatz, das geht wunderbar. Schön klein und leicht und bekommt Radschrauben ohne Probleme los. Wenn die mal nicht losgehen, dann weil jemand Mist gebaut hat beim anziehen...(Radkreuz(haaaaandfest), Kupferpaste oder Schlagschrauber-only auf voll power)



DARPA schrieb:


> Radkreuz? ^^


Wenn du bei mehr als einem Auto die Räder wechselst und dann eventuell bei Autos, die etwas mehr Drehmoment bekommen, dann gibst du einfach alles für einen Schlagschrauber.  Auch privat braucht man mehrere Schlagschrauber, immer genau passend für die Arbeit. In der Werkstatt schraubt man heuzutage sowieso nur noch mit der Hand, wenn es wirklich sein muss.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2019)

Wozu brauche ich privat mehrere Schlagschrauber?
Radschrauben mit dem Radkreuz oä lösen, Auto mit dem Wagenheber hoch, Schrauben mit dem Akkuschrauber raus Rad wechseln, Schrauben mit dem Akkuschrauber wieder rein, Auto wieder runter lassen und am Ende alle Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen.
Dauert bei einem Auto ca 10-15 Minuten.
Schlagschrauber braucht man höchsten, wenn man mehrere Autos täglich macht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. November 2019)

Jupp, einzig nen Stecksxglüssel mit Kunsstoffummantelung ist dabei ganz praktisch


----------



## Riverna (25. November 2019)

Also ich hätte so gar keine Lust mit einem Radkreuz oder sonstigem Zeug zu Arbeiten. Hab mir für Privat einfach einen Hazet Schlagschrauber für Druckluft geholt, geht perfekt und dauert nicht lange. Alleine das ständige Hoch und Abbocken mit Wagenheber würde mir so dermassen auf den Zeiger gehen.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (25. November 2019)

Riverna schrieb:


> Alleine das ständige Hoch und Abbocken mit Wagenheber würde mir so dermassen auf den Zeiger gehen.


Hat aber auch nicht jeder ne Hebebühne in der Scheune stehen. 

Ganz ehrlich? Ich hab bisher die Räder dort wechseln lassen wo ich das Auto gekauft habe (also beim Autohändler). Für die 25€ hab ichs nicht eingesehen mir die Finger "schmutzig zu machen" und die Räder hatte ich auch nicht nen halbes Jahr bei mir rumgümmeln.

Bei Audi ist das was anderes, da macht mein Onkel das in seiner Halle.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. November 2019)

Mein Händler wechselt keine Räder oder Reifen mehr, das wurde alles an Euromaster ausgelagert. Aber egal, das Räder umstecken 2 x im Jahr kann ich locker selber machen, da kann man auch gleich nach den Bremsen sehen , die Gummis checken und so weiter...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (25. November 2019)

Das haben die bei mir auch alles mitgemacht, der Wagen ging da ja auch zur Inspektion. So blieb alles in einem Haus und das hat gepasst.

Beim Audi muss ich erst mal ne Werke finden, die mir zusagt. Die im nächsten Orts hats bei mir versch****n, nachdem ich da mal wegen nem Auto zum kaufen/leasen gefragt hatte und ich wie nen 15-jähriger behandelt wurde, dem nicht klar ist was ein Audi kostet.
Die hatten traurigerweise auch das perfekte dort stehen, hab den dann aber aus Trotz nicht gekauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. November 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Zum Lösen ist das Einfachste.



Das Einfachste wäre einfach den Drehmomentschlüssel dafür zu nutzen, wenn einstellbar 
Wenn deine Radbolzen 120Nm bekommen, Drehmomentschlüssel auf 170Nm einstellen und normal lösen.

Ich selbst halte von den Akku Schlagschraubern nix, da der Einsatzbereich (zu) klein ist. 
Deutlich zu wenig Kraft wenn mal eine Schraube etwas fester sitzt und wenn die Akkuschlagschrauber stärker sind, sind die immer arg klobig.
Dann besser einen guten, kleinen Druckluftschlagschrauber der ein Vielfaches der Kraft besitzt (ich nutze den Hazet 9012M)


Zum Thema Winterreifen:
Ich hab heute meine Winterräder nochmal zur Werkstatt gebracht. Trotz 0g gewuchtet immer noch eine leichte Unwucht ab ~130km/h.
Resultat: Radialkraftschwankung zu hoch. Knapp über 12Kg, laut BMW darf diese maximal 8,2Kg betragen. Mal gucken ob sich das mit Matchen beseitigen lässt.


----------



## Zeiss (25. November 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Das Einfachste wäre einfach den Drehmomentschlüssel dafür zu nutzen, wenn einstellbar
> Wenn deine Radbolzen 120Nm bekommen, Drehmomentschlüssel auf 170Nm einstellen und normal lösen.



Nix Bolzen, Schrauben.  Beim 7er bekommen sie 140Nm.

Zu wenig Kraft im Akkuschlagschrauber? Ähm, okay. Der DTW1001 löst (locker) Schrauben, die mit 1000Nm angeknallt ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. November 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich selbst halte von den Akku Schlagschraubern nix, da der Einsatzbereich (zu) klein ist.
> Deutlich zu wenig Kraft wenn mal eine Schraube etwas fester sitzt und wenn die Akkuschlagschrauber stärker sind, sind die immer arg klobig.
> Dann besser einen guten, kleinen Druckluftschlagschrauber der ein Vielfaches der Kraft besitzt (ich nutze den Hazet 9012M)


Also ich arbeite viel lieber mit Akku-Schlagschraubern, da zieht man nicht  immer den lästigen Schlauch hinter sich her. Ist auch eher selten, das  man noch einen Druckluftschrauber braucht.

Der DTW1002  von Makita hat 1000Nm und ist wirklich nen ziemlicher Brummer. Kleiner  als der 450er aber trotzdem noch ziemlich groß. Allerdings hat man  meistens auch reichlich Platz, wo man so fest abgezogene Schrauben hat.
Die  meisten Druckluftschrauber machen auch viel weniger als angegeben, weil  man nicht genug Luft zum Schrauber bekommt. Alleine schon ein T-Stück  in der Zuleitung kann dir 100Nm kosten.
Deswegen hat man es oft in der Praxis das die Druckluftschrauber trotz viel mehr Betriebsdruck als vorgesehen das geringere Drehmoment haben. Man hat ja quasi nie den Drucklufttank direkt am Schrauber.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nix Bolzen, Schrauben.  Beim 7er bekommen sie 140Nm.
> 
> Zu wenig Kraft im Akkuschlagschrauber? Ähm, okay. Der DTW1001 löst (locker) Schrauben, die mit 1000Nm angeknallt ist.



Radbolzen=Radschrauben, jedenfalls nutzen viele Leute den Begriff.
140Nm ist doch nicht viel, kriegt man mit jedem Radkreuz los.
Naja ausser die Schrauben sind festgegammelt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2019)

Na ich nehme dafür eigentlich immer nur die "Ratsche", das Radkreuz fasse ich jedenfalls quasi nie an.
Bei meiner Ratsche kann ichvden PU Hriff abnehmen und ein Rohr aufsetzen. Den Drehmomentschlüssel nehme ich zu lösen jedenfalls nicht, aus gutem Grund


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. November 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Den Drehmomentschlüssel nehme ich zu lösen jedenfalls nicht, aus gutem Grund



Der da wäre ?
Jeder zumindest halbwegs gute Drehmomentschlüssel ist für rechts und Linksgewinde ausgelegt.
Also darfst du damit auch problemlos Schrauben lösen solange du den Schlüssel nicht auf 50Nm einstellst und 200Nm löst


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2019)

Weil ich damit einen Fehler von mir vermeide.
Der Drehmomentschlüssel ist bei mir zum anziehen, die "Ratsche" zum lösen.
Ist doch ganz vernünftig, zumal die Ratsche nichts besonderes ist und es auch aushält, falls ich kein Rohr zur hand habe, wenn ich mich drauf stelle 

Das ein guter Drehmomentschlüssel das aus hält ist mir dabei bewusst, aber jede Fehlermöglichkeit die man aus schließt verringert die Wahrscheinlichkeit an Fehlern, simples QS Vorgehen


----------



## Zeiss (26. November 2019)

Glaube, das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. November 2019)

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder  .
Am letzten Samstag habe ich eins von unseren beiden bestellten Fahrzeugen abgeholt.
Bestellt haben wir einen eGolf für meine Frau und einen Arteon für mich.

So sieht der Gute aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. November 2019)

Alle Schrauben mit hohem Anzugsmoment mit Hand lösen ist ungut.  Dauert viel zu lange und man ist am saften wie ein Schwein. Vorziehen muss man dann ja auch mit Hand bevor man mit dem Drehmoment nachzieht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. November 2019)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder  .
> Am letzten Samstag habe ich eins von unseren beiden bestellten Fahrzeugen abgeholt.
> Bestellt haben wir einen eGolf für meine Frau und einen Arteon für mich.
> 
> ...



E-Golf hab ich mir auch vor 2Wochen im 2-Jahres-Leasing bestellt 
Kommt in KW10 (2Jahre, 20tkm, 0,5%).

Arteon mit R-Line ist auch top. Welche Räder hast du im Sommer drauf ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (26. November 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Arteon mit R-Line ist auch top. Welche Räder hast du im Sommer drauf ?



Im Sommer sieht er dann etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so sehen die beiden zusammen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. November 2019)

Die Rosario wären am besten, die Montevideo sind aber auch ok.
Hab den E-Golf in Atlantic Blue Met. bestellt.


----------



## Zeiss (26. November 2019)

Mein 7er braucht hinten neue Bremse... Die leidige Frage wie immer, welche nur....


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (26. November 2019)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder  .
> Am letzten Samstag habe ich eins von unseren beiden bestellten Fahrzeugen abgeholt.
> Bestellt haben wir einen eGolf für meine Frau und einen Arteon für mich.



Allzeit gute Fahrt!

Auch wenn der Arteon absolut nicht meins ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. November 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab den E-Golf in Atlantic Blue Met. bestellt.



Hast du mal eine Probefahrt gemacht und wenn ja, wie weit bist du gekommen?


----------



## P2063 (27. November 2019)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bestellt haben wir einen eGolf





=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Hab den E-Golf in Atlantic Blue Met. bestellt.



Wenn es schon VW sein muss, warum kauft man noch Technik von gestern statt auf den ID3 zu warten? Oder verschenken sie die mittlerweile?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. November 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Wenn es schon VW sein muss, warum kauft man noch Technik von gestern statt auf den ID3 zu warten? Oder verschenken sie die mittlerweile?



Zum Einen bekommt man den eGolf wirklich sehr günstig und zum Anderen wollte meine Frau nicht so lange warten. Sie fährt derzeit einen Fiat!!! Da muss schleunigst was neues her  . 
Der ID.3 so wie er für ihr Nutzungsverhalten genügt hätte, wird man nicht vor 2021 ausgeliefert bekommen. Das ist einfach noch zu lange hin.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2019)

Außerdem würde ich beim ID.3 erstmal noch die Kinderkrankheiten abwarten  So ne neue Plattform hat garantiert welche.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. November 2019)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hast du mal eine Probefahrt gemacht und wenn ja, wie weit bist du gekommen?



Hatte den nur mal als Leihwagen, als mein Passat GTE zum Service war. 
Wird bei uns eh seltenst für lange Strecken genutzt werden, meistens <100km.



P2063 schrieb:


> Wenn es schon VW sein muss, warum kauft man noch  Technik von gestern statt auf den ID3 zu warten? Oder verschenken sie  die mittlerweile?



Die grundlegende Technik ist nicht von Gestern, das Layout ist halt Verbrenner und hat nicht die Platzvorteile von einem MEB.
Und ist halt günstig mit <200€ pro Monat komplett mit Versicherung&co, dazu noch die Ladekarte (Flatrate) für 250€ pro Jahr.
Im ID3 saß ich schon drin, sehr viel Platz (Vergleichbar mit dem Passat, Kofferraum etwas größer als beim Golf), von der Materialanmutung etwas unter einem Golf.
An sich wird der ID3 aber auf jeden Fall das bessere Auto sein, außer man kommt nicht mit dem Design klar oder kann nicht mit einer Materialanmutung unter einem Golf leben.

Als MEB Fahzeug interessiert mich der "Space Vizzion" noch ziemlich stark, bin mal gespannt wie der als fertiges Produkt aussehen wird: Weltpremiere: Studie ID. SPACE VIZZION zeigt in Los Angeles perfekte Aerodynamik und viel Raum | Volkswagen Newsroom


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. November 2019)

Ganz davon ab, dass der ID.3 (meiner Meinung nach) noch "hässlicher" ist als der Golf. Hab so ein Ding letzt in echt gesehen, fand den aber fast schlimmer als auf Bildern.


Hab mal versucht aus dem Herbst-Wetter noch etwas rauszuholen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. November 2019)

@Toastbrot, ich fand den ID3 in Realität gelungener als auf Fotos, gerade von den Proportionen sowie der Front.

Bei deinem A4 würde eine dezente Tieferlegung noch gut wirken 
 Kollege von mir fährt die Eibach ProKit Federn was optisch deutlich besser aussieht und sich noch vernünftig fährt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. November 2019)

okay 

Ja, über eine Tieferlegung denke ich tatsächlich auch noch nach. Meiner hat das Serienfahrwerk drin, hätte aber gerne die Optik vom Sportfahrwerk, also 20mm tiefer. Wird mit 18/19" im Sommer denke ich Bombe aussehen.

Von Eibach gibts aber nur 30 oder 45mm Federn und soweit ich weiß müssen die Sensoren für die Assistenzsysteme und Kamera fürs Matrix-Licht neu eingestellt werden. Das macht mir gerade etwas Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2019)

Welcher Hersteller von Fahrwerkskomponenten ist "aktuell" empfehlenswert? Meyle HD? TRW? Lemförder? Es geht speziell um Pendelstützen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. November 2019)

TRW, Lemförder/Sachs.
Von Meyle halte ich nicht viel.


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2019)

Ich hätte Auswahl zwischen:
-> Lemföder
-> TRW
-> Delphi
-> Febi
-> Bendix


----------



## JoM79 (27. November 2019)

Ich tendiere bei sowas meist zu TRW, hatte mit den Teilen von denen nie Probleme.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2019)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Als MEB Fahzeug interessiert mich der "Space Vizzion" noch ziemlich stark, bin mal gespannt wie der als fertiges Produkt aussehen wird: Weltpremiere: Studie ID. SPACE VIZZION zeigt in Los Angeles perfekte Aerodynamik und viel Raum | Volkswagen Newsroom



Sieht interessant aus, wäre also ne Art E-Passat als MEB . Sowas fehlt bisher ja komplett.

Leider muss man da wohl noch ganz schön warten, und wie ich VW kenne, gut bezahlen.
Das Innendesign wäre für mich sowieso ein NoGo.
Ich hoffe sowieso, dass der Trend, den Touch Bildschirm einfach in den Raum zu stellen, endlich auf hört.
Und dieses hyper-minimal Design der Bedienung geht für mich auch null.

Egal, sind eh ungelegte Eier.
Ich sehe schon, dass ich wohl in Zukunft nur noch Oldtimer fahren kann.


----------



## Zeiss (27. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich tendiere bei sowas meist zu TRW, hatte mit den Teilen von denen nie Probleme.



Zu denen tendiere ich irgendwie auch...

Wenn ich die BMW-Nummer bei daparto.de eingebe (33506781539), kriege ich zwei Längen angezeigt (186mm und 215mm). Habe in den jeweiligen Katalogen von Meyle, Febi und TRW nachgeschaut, bei allen steht "für Fahrzeuge mit aktiven Stabilisatorregelung"... hääää?????


----------



## P2063 (28. November 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sowieso, dass der Trend, den Touch Bildschirm einfach in den Raum zu stellen, endlich auf hört.
> 
> Ich sehe schon, dass ich wohl in Zukunft nur noch Oldtimer fahren kann.



Sehe ich 100% genauso. Diese einfach in die Mitte gesteckten Tablets sind einfach nur hässlich. Und allein wegen E-Call kommt für mich kein Fahrzeug mehr in Frage, das nach März 2018 gebaut wurde. So ehrbar die Idee mit dem Notruf auch ist, die dafür verwendete Technik ist ein einziger datenschutztechnischer Alptraum.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. November 2019)

Leider hört der Trend aktuell nicht auf, und es kommt hinzu, dass man für den großen Touch auch noch mehr und mehr Knöpfe wegrationalisiert.

Das ist doch auch nur noch bescheuert. Ich frage mich da immer mehr, ob die Leute, die sowas entwickeln auch mal selbst Auto fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. November 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Sehe ich 100% genauso. Diese einfach in die Mitte gesteckten Tablets sind einfach nur hässlich. Und allein wegen E-Call kommt für mich kein Fahrzeug mehr in Frage, das nach März 2018 gebaut wurde. So ehrbar die Idee mit dem Notruf auch ist, die dafür verwendete Technik ist ein einziger datenschutztechnischer Alptraum.


Zieh doch das Steuergerät einfach ab.


----------



## ich558 (2. Dezember 2019)

Weiß jemand wie viel in etwa Beläge plus Scheibe vorne und hinten beim Golf 7 GTD kosten? Und welche bessere Alternative es gäbe?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2019)

Wenn der die gleiche Bremsanlage wie Golf GTI und somit auch mein Octavia hat, könnte ich mal gucken was ich beim  bezahlt habe.


----------



## ich558 (2. Dezember 2019)

Ja schau mal würde mich interessieren


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2019)

Falls ich mich nicht großartig verrechnet habe, Scheiben+Beläge v+h, Aus/Einbau, Bremsflüssigkeit und Märchensteuer ~1150 Euro.


----------



## ich558 (3. Dezember 2019)

Danke dir dann denke ich werde ich eher sowas nehmen. Wohl günstiger als originale VW Teile und besser

BREMBO BREMSENSET VORNE+HINTEN VW GOLF 7+PASSAT 3G+TIGUAN AD+AUDI A3 8V+TT FV


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2019)

Gelocht ist absoluter Mist. Bekommt nur Hitzerisse wie sau. Für den Preis ist das mit Sicherheit auch kein original Brembo. Das ist 1A wang-heng-loo Qualität, direkt vom Hersteller und original gefälscht.


----------



## ich558 (3. Dezember 2019)

Finde ich überall für ca. den Preis. Ist ja ohne Sattel 

Und Hitze sollte im Alltag ohne Stadtverkehr weniger das Problem sein


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2019)

Nur die Brembo Scheiben vorne aus dem Angebot kosten schon 241€...

Bremsen, Bremsbelaege & Bremsscheiben kaufen beim Fachanbieter


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2019)

Sind vorne auch anders als meine, ich hab 340er Scheiben


----------



## Zeiss (3. Dezember 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur die Brembo Scheiben vorne aus dem Angebot kosten schon 241€...
> 
> Bremsen, Bremsbelaege & Bremsscheiben kaufen beim Fachanbieter



Na at-rs ist ja auch eine Apotheke...

@JoM79: Hab gerade bei daparto.de geschaut. Die ATE für vorne (340er) liegen bei 65€ das Stück, Brembo Coated Disc bei 52€.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2019)

Beim freundlichen waren es 166 das Stück, also fast 200 mit Steuer.
Ist halt Apotheke, aber nach 70tkm auch nicht weltbewegend.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (4. Dezember 2019)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nur die Brembo Scheiben vorne aus dem Angebot kosten schon 241€...
> 
> Bremsen, Bremsbelaege & Bremsscheiben kaufen beim Fachanbieter



Zum einen ist AT-RS bei 08/15 Komponenten merklich teurer als andere Anbieter, zum anderen sind die Preise auf Nachfrage auch günstiger.
Meine Tarox Scheiben, Stahlflexleitungen und Pagid Beläge waren auf Nachfrage per Telefon/Mail auch günstiger als auf der Website.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2019)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Dezember 2019)

Wir haben für unser Model X auch Beläge dort geholt und die waren Preislich echt im Rahmen, dafür dass der Versand nach CH noch dazu kam und die wie immer wirklich gute Beratung  Ich weiss gar nicht wann ich das letzte Mal Bremsenteile wo anders gekauft hab...


----------



## Zeiss (5. Dezember 2019)

Habe gestern die Scheiben für den 7er bekommen, das sind mal Kaliber, meine Herren, sind ja auch 370x24. Habe die Textar Pro genommer mit Textar Belägen.


----------



## Klutten (6. Dezember 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe gestern die Scheiben für den 7er bekommen, das sind mal Kaliber, meine Herren, sind ja auch 370x24. Habe die Textar Pro genommer mit Textar Belägen.



Dann wuchte mal die Dinger hier durch die Gegend. Schlappe 400x36mm werden da in die Zange genommen.  ...regulär kostet eine Bremsscheibe 573€ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern habe ich dann mal meinem Motorraum vervollständigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (8. Dezember 2019)

Mahlzeit,

ich hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ne Frage. Und zwar fahre ich im Sommer Originalfelgen von BMW mit 235/50 R18 auf der Vorderachse und 255/45 R18 auf der Hinterachse. Genauso wie so ein Auto auf Wunsch mit entsprechender Bereifung halt ausgeliefert wurde. Nun steht in meinem Fahrzeugschein blöderweise nur die Bereifung mit der mein KFZ damals ausgeliefert worden ist. Nämlich 235/60 R16. Jetzt weiß *ich* natürlich, dass diese Rad-Reifenkombination von BMW so für dieses Auto vorgesehen wurde. Wenn ich nun aber doch nochmal in meinem Leben kontrolliert werden sollte, könnte der ja meinen: Steht nicht drin, somit keine Betriebserlaubnis. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, ob der das nicht irgendwo abfragen kann, was da drauf darf und was nicht. Schließlich steht in meinem Einstieg ja auch auf dem Zettel welche Reifendrücke bei welcher Beladung gefahren werden sollten und das eben auch für die oben genannte Bereifung. Jetzt bin ich aber weder Verkehrspolizist, noch verdiene ich meinen Lebensunterhalt mit Hauptuntersuchungen und das Internet gibt wie immer nix handfestes her.
Weiß von euch vielleicht jemand, ob das eintragungspflichtig ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Dezember 2019)

Alle Serienfelgen die jemals zusammen mit diesem Auto verkauft worden sind, haben automatisch eine Zulassung.

Zu beachten ist aber das nicht bei jedem Auto jede Felge mit jeder Ausstattung kombinierbar ist. Manche Felgen gehen nur mit manchen Motoren, manche Felgen gehen nur mit Optikpaket, weil da die Stoßstangen breiter sind, usw...
Normalerweise solltest du bei BMW eine Liste mit den aktuell fahrbaren Felgen bekommen können. Bei einer Kontrolle reicht das oft schon.



Klutten schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich dann mal meinem Motorraum vervollständigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Albtraum für jeden Mechaniker. Weißes Auto mit Hochglanz Kohlefaser Zubehör Teilen.  Wenn irgendwann mal was repariert werden muss und die Schläuche sich komplett verklebt haben und man die nur runterbekommt, wenn man einen Schraubendreher dazwischen hämmert...


----------



## Captn (8. Dezember 2019)

Ne Liste vom Vorbesitzer habe ich noch da. Das müsste sogar ein BMW Ausdruck sein. 
Bei dem 7er war das aber meiner Erfahrung nach völlig egal, welche Motorisierung das Auto hatte. Hat der Kunde 18 Zoll Felgen gewollt, hat er sie bekommen.

Dann aber erstmal schon mal danke. Bis zum Sommer ist ja eh noch Zeit. Falls sich da was ergibt, kann ich ja mal bei BMW wegen der CoC fragen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Dezember 2019)

Unglaublich schade um das Auto 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rxsFhyIhyTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (18. Dezember 2019)

Einfach krass und beeindruckend wie viel Hilfe in der Szene Philip angeboten wird


----------



## Zeiss (18. Dezember 2019)

Habe heute den 7er zur Nachuntersuchung abgegeben, na hoffentlich kommt er jetzt durch. Eigentlich habe ich ja alles erledigt, was auf dem Zettel stand.


----------



## Riverna (22. Dezember 2019)

Hab gestern mal meine neuen Sommerfelgen bestellt. Auf die originalen 18" Felgen habe ich Winterreifen gezogen, sind Nexen Winterguard 2 geworden. Bin über die Traktion und das wirklich extrem leichte Abrollgeräusch begeistert.

Die neuen Sommerfelgen sind Stern ST-8 in 8.5Jx19 ET30 auf der Vorderachse mit 245/35R Reifen und auf der Hinterachse sind 9.5Jx19 ET20 mit 265/30 Reifen. Passt vom "Fitment" perfekt. Werde die Felgen aber lackieren lassen, weil das Chrom mir auf dem Wagen doch nicht gefällt. Werde den Stern in Hochglanz Schwarz lackieren und das Felgenbett polieren. Natürlich muss der Wagen noch etwas runter, Gewindefahrwerk habe ich schon bestellt. Jedoch will ich es diesmal nicht so tief stellen. Denke mal Hinterachse -25mm und Vorderachse - 35mm.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich will meine "neuen" die 8-Kolben Sattel überholen, bevor sie verbaut werden. Die  Ersatzteile sind kein Problem, sind verfügbar, sowohl die  Staubschutzmanschetten als auch Druckringe.
Mein Problem / Frage: wie kriege ich die Kolben raus? Bei einem  Einkolbensattel ist es ja wirzlos, Brett rein und mit Druckluft rausschießen , aber es  sind acht Kolben und der Sattel ist ein Monoblock.

Dann noch andere Frage: pulverbeschichten oder lackieren?

Danke Euch.


----------



## janni851 (22. Dezember 2019)

Moin Leute, hab ja schon länger nichts mehr von mir hören lassen. Ich habe mir am Dienstag einen Insignia B bestellt. Ausstattungslinie Ultimate, 170PS 2 Liter Diesel und 8 Stufen Automatik. Auto kommt schon Ende Februar/Anfang März, ich bekomme es aber erst April/Mai, da der Wagen meinem Händler noch als Vorführwagen dient. 

Freue mich sehr wenn ich ihn dann habe 

Grüße und allen schöne Feiertage 

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich will meine "neuen" die 8-Kolben Sattel überholen, bevor sie verbaut werden. Die  Ersatzteile sind kein Problem, sind verfügbar, sowohl die  Staubschutzmanschetten als auch Druckringe.
> Mein Problem / Frage: wie kriege ich die Kolben raus? Bei einem  Einkolbensattel ist es ja wirzlos, Brett rein und mit Druckluft rausschießen , aber es  sind acht Kolben und der Sattel ist ein Monoblock.



Ich würde die Kolben mit ner Schraubzwinge (mehrere) im Weg begrenzen, und dann langsam alle so weit raus kommen lassen, dass die letzten mm von Hand gehen.
Sollte das nur einseitig zeitlich gehen, benötigt man halt noch Gummistopfen für die eine Seite.
So würde ich ran gehen.


----------



## ich558 (23. Dezember 2019)

Schönes Auto an sich aber ich finde den ziemlich teuer und dafür hat er auch ziemlich wenig Leistung


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Dezember 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich will meine "neuen" die 8-Kolben Sattel überholen, bevor sie verbaut werden. Die  Ersatzteile sind kein Problem, sind verfügbar, sowohl die  Staubschutzmanschetten als auch Druckringe.
> Mein Problem / Frage: wie kriege ich die Kolben raus? Bei einem  Einkolbensattel ist es ja wirzlos, Brett rein und mit Druckluft rausschießen , aber es  sind acht Kolben und der Sattel ist ein Monoblock.
> 
> Dann noch andere Frage: pulverbeschichten oder lackieren?
> ...


Die Kolben ohne das entsprechende Werkzeug zu machen wird sehr schwierig und fummelig. Wie man es am besten macht kann ich so auf anhieb auch nicht sagen.

Ich würde die auf jeden Fall lackieren.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich würde die Kolben mit ner Schraubzwinge (mehrere) im Weg begrenzen, und dann langsam alle so weit raus kommen lassen, dass die letzten mm von Hand gehen.
> Sollte das nur einseitig zeitlich gehen, benötigt man halt noch Gummistopfen für die eine Seite.
> So würde ich ran gehen.



Ich habe es mir so überlegt, ein Brett etwa in der Dicke der Scheibe und dann Druckluft rein, so komme alle Kolben gleichweit raus und dann einzeln rausfummeln...

Es gibt so eine rote Montagepaste/Öl/keineAhnungwas, weißt einer wie es heißt? Damit gehen die Kolben leichter in die Druckdichtungen rein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2019)

Geht das nicht mit Bremsflüssigkeit auch?


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2019)

Was meinst Du?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2019)

Das einstreichen der dichtung und des kolben, da mit es flutscht


----------



## Zeiss (23. Dezember 2019)

Ahhh, keine Ahnung.

Das Zeug heißt "Bremszylinder-Paste", eigentlich ganz einfach


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Dezember 2019)

So.. 2-Jahresabrechnung ist auch gemacht vom Auto... bei negativster Berechnung hab ich in 2 Jahren nur 15km Reichweite verloren seit Auslieferung... da kann man echt nedd meckern


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2019)

Wenns im gleichen Tempo weitergeht dann sind das 75km in 10 Jahren von der eh schon geringen Reichweite. Also ich fände das nicht so geil...


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2019)

Also bin jetzt die ersten 4000 Kilometer mit meinem "neuen" Lexus gefahren. Bisherher keine Probleme, was mich aber auch nicht überrascht. Jedoch überrascht mich der doch niedrige Verbrauch vom V8 Motor. Auf Langstrecken bei einer Reisegeschwindigkeit von 120km/h bis 150km/h bin ich bei 7.8 bis 8.1 Liter und beim normalen Alltagswegs (30% Stadt, 50% Landstrasse, 20% Autobahn) und vielen Warmlaufphasen da ich keinen besonders weiten Arbeitsweg habe sind es 12 Liter. Hab beim Kauf vom Wagen nämlich eigentlich überlegt den kleineren Motor zu nehmen, dass wäre dann ein 3.0L V6 gewesen da ich dachte der V8 würde mich tot saufen. Jedoch braucht der V8 jetzt eigentlich das gleiche bis zu einem Liter *weniger* als der 3L R6 aus meinem alten Lexus. Fahrzeuggewicht ist in etwa das gleiche, der neue wiegt knapp 80 Kiloweniger. 

Bin damit eigentlich echt zufrieden. 

Der eine oder andere wird sich bestimmt fragen wieso ich überhaupt einen neuen Lexus gekauft habe, mit dem alten hatte ich einen Unfall. Mir ist an der Ampel ein Bauwagen hinten ins Heck gefahren. Hatte wohl noch so ca 50 km/h auf dem Tacho. Fahrzeug hat einen Schaden von knapp 23.000 Euro gehabt, natürlich war es somit ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.

Hab mal ein Bild vom Unfall angehangen und drei Bilder vom neuen Lexus. Der braucht unbedingt ein Gewindefahrwerk und einen anständigen Auspuff, Klang ist nämlich überhaupt keiner vorhanden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> So.. 2-Jahresabrechnung ist auch gemacht vom Auto... bei negativster Berechnung hab ich in 2 Jahren nur 15km Reichweite verloren seit Auslieferung... da kann man echt nedd meckern


Das alter der zellen ist dafür aber eher irrelevant. Ausschlag gebend ist eher die kilometer-leistung, die damit verbundene anzahl ladungen und wie weit du im schnitt den akku herunter fährst bzw. wie weit du ihn jedes mal im schnitt lädst.
Tesla muß man bei all dem allerdings zu gute halten, das sie panasonic-zallen in ihren akku-packs verbauen. (18650 mit 3400 mah) Die dürften auch ihren beitrag zur haltbarkeit liefern, wobei ich lithium-eisenphosphat für besser halten würde. Die halten statt der 1000 über 3000 zyklen und brennen nicht, haben aber geringfügig weniger kapazität und kosten etwas mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Dezember 2019)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> und brennen nicht,


 Ehm doch das tun sie und zwar sogar recht gut. Sie sind elektrisch zwar resistenter gegen falsche Benutzung, trotzdem gibt es ein super Feuer. 
So alleine sind die Zellen nicht so reaktiv. In einem E-Auto sind aber so viele in einem Akkupack zusammen, das die sich gegenseitig entzünden. Ist halt immer noch ein hohes Risiko gegenüber einem normalen Auto.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Dezember 2019)

Du sprichst von lithium-ionen akkus. Die gasen bei zuviel hitze oder beschädigung erst ab, wobei das gas glaub ich anfangen kann zu brennen. Bei Lithium-eisenphosphat geht das nicht ganz so "einfach", wobei man natürlich mit ausreichend hitze doch ziemlich viel zum brennen bekommt. (aluminium kann z.b. auch brennen)


----------



## Zeiss (25. Dezember 2019)

@Riverna: 

Unfall: Wenn er wirklich 50km/h drauf hatte, sieht es doch ganz gut aus.

Klang: Naja, ich schätze mal, es ist gewollt so, im 7er höre ich auch nicht all zu viel vom Motor, selbst bei hohen Drehzahl nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Dezember 2019)

Der 7er ist nunmal ein Komfortauto, wenn man 600km+ fährt, nervt Motorbrummen irgendwann.


----------



## Riverna (26. Dezember 2019)

Laut Gutachter sind es ungefähr 50km/h gewesen. Es lässt sich z.B. die eine Tür hinten gar nicht mehr öffnen, so verzogen ist die Karosserie. Ob es jetzt wirklich 50km/h waren oder nicht ist mir im Endeffekt auch ziemlich unwichtig. 

Klar ist es eigentlich so gewollt das man nichts hört, trotzdem stört es mich schon. Ein wenig Motor und Auspuffklang darf man schon hören, sieht der normale Kunde von solchen Autos natürlich eventuell anders.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der 7er ist nunmal ein Komfortauto, wenn man 600km+ fährt, nervt Motorbrummen irgendwann.


Och ich fahre regelmäßig mehr und hab da kein Problem mit.  Ich bin es auch noch nie anders gewohnt gewesen. Wir hatten in der Familie noch nie ein leises Auto.(mit Ausnahme von ein paar Diesel Firmen-Zweitwagen)


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Dezember 2019)

Mein Yaris stört mich auf der Autobahn auch ziemlich durch das hohe Drehzahlniveau. 
Ich hatte mal überlegt, die Gangräder vom 5.Gang gegen die des Diesel-Getriebes (.72 statt .81)  auszutauschen, wenn die Maße stimmen. Der 5. Gang liegt bei meinem Getriebe wohl gut zugänglich hinter einem Abschlussdeckel, auch bei eingebautem Getriebe.
Habt ihr so etwas schon mal gemacht beziehungsweise haltet ihr es für gut machbar? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2019)

Wenn du das ganze Spezialwerkzeug dafür hast ist es gut machbar. Abzieher, Messwerkzeug und Montagewerkzeug brauchst du. Außerdem muss das ESP umprogrammiert werden.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Dezember 2019)

Warum das? ESP ist doch ein reaktives System?

@tsd560ti: Wenn die Räder von der Größe passen, sehe ich da keine Probleme. Du willst ja letzendlich einen längeren 5ten Gang.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Der 7er ist nunmal ein Komfortauto, wenn man 600km+ fährt, nervt Motorbrummen irgendwann.



Ja, das ist mir klar, das ist Lexus von Riverna ebenfalls. Es ist  eben nicht der Usa Case von den Kisten. Ich kenne zum Beispiel keinen  E65 V12, der einen Sportauspuff hat. Bei der V8-Fraktion ist es eher der  Fall.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Einschätzungen und Ratschläge! 

Es handelt sich um einen 2007er (2.Generation), immerhin mit elektrischer Drosselklappe und auch VSC (ESP). Verwendet ein derart altes Fahrzeug schon Informationen über die Übersetzung? 

An die Elektronik hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, eine neuere S-Klasse ist da bestimmt sehr problematisch, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Dezember 2019)

Na klar kennt das ESP die Getriebeübersetzung. Wie soll es denn sonst die Raddrehzahlsensoren auf Plausibilität prüfen?
Im günstigsten Fall schaltet es sich komplett aus sobald du im 5. Gang fährst, im schlimmsten Fall regelt es so unplausibel das du abfliegst. Das ESP greift ja in den Motor ein. Bei den neuen Autos sogar in die Lenkung. 

Im Motorsteuergerät wird die Kupplungsüberwachung auch total durcheinander kommen, wenn da eine einprogrammiert ist. Im günstigsten Fall passiert nix, eventuell geht die MIL an oder im schlimmsten Fall geht er in den Notlauf.

Ob das jetzt alles genau 100% auf dein Auto zutrifft kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich die Software im Auto nicht geschrieben habe. Da bleibt nur probieren und eventuell rückbauen, falls es nicht geht.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Januar 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Überall dort, wo das AGR weit geöffnet ist (Stadt, geringe Last, gleichbleibende Fahrt mit mittlerer Drehzahl).
> Hab die AGR-Rate nun aber per Codierung runtergesetzt (ist übrigens ein legaler Eingriff), sollte also deutlich langsamer bis gar nicht mehr verkoken.



Sorry fürs zitieren eines so alten Beitrages, aber ja der legale Eingriff, also die AGR-Rate runtersetzen hilft seeehr. Nachdem wir letztens beim N47 die Ansaugbrücke nochmal runter hatten, war da fast nichts drin im gegensatz zum Standardsetting.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Januar 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Also bin jetzt die ersten 4000 Kilometer mit meinem "neuen" Lexus gefahren. Bisherher keine Probleme, was mich aber auch nicht überrascht. Jedoch überrascht mich der doch niedrige Verbrauch vom V8 Motor. Auf Langstrecken bei einer Reisegeschwindigkeit von 120km/h bis 150km/h bin ich bei 7.8 bis 8.1 Liter und beim normalen Alltagswegs (30% Stadt, 50% Landstrasse, 20% Autobahn) und vielen Warmlaufphasen da ich keinen besonders weiten Arbeitsweg habe sind es 12 Liter. Hab beim Kauf vom Wagen nämlich eigentlich überlegt den kleineren Motor zu nehmen, dass wäre dann ein 3.0L V6 gewesen da ich dachte der V8 würde mich tot saufen. Jedoch braucht der V8 jetzt eigentlich das gleiche bis zu einem Liter *weniger* als der 3L R6 aus meinem alten Lexus. Fahrzeuggewicht ist in etwa das gleiche, der neue wiegt knapp 80 Kiloweniger.
> 
> Bin damit eigentlich echt zufrieden.



Das ist wirklich nicht schlecht, mein Yaris TS (1.8L Sauger, 133 PS) verbraucht da nicht viel weniger, eher gleich.


----------



## Riverna (2. Januar 2020)

Sobald man die Leistung abruft ist es natürlich recht schnell vorbei mit dem niedrigen Verbrauch. Aber das bin ich vom Subaru gewohnt, da ist die Spanne zwischen normalem Verbrauch und Spitzenverbrauch nochmal deutlich mehr.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2020)

Würdet Ihr die Bremssättel eher lackieren oder pulverbeschichten?


----------



## Captn (3. Januar 2020)

Ich würd's pulvern lassen. Das hält länger soweit ich weiß, wobei es auch hitzebeständige Lacke gibt, die das mitmachen.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2020)

Seriensättel sind immer lackiert und das geht nie ab. Ist halt deutlich unkomplizierter und günstiger.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Januar 2020)

Na geil, zwei Leute, zwei Meinungen  Glaub, die Pulverbeschichtung ist eine Ecke empfindlicher als Lack...

@TBF: Na dass es nie abgeht, würde ich nicht behaupten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2020)

Ja, wenn einer wieder mit 2,5 Promille versucht die Stifte rauszuhauen, könnte da schon was abplatzen.


----------



## Dimoneon (3. Januar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Na geil, zwei Leute, zwei Meinungen  Glaub, die Pulverbeschichtung ist eine Ecke empfindlicher als Lack...
> 
> @TBF: Na dass es nie abgeht, würde ich nicht behaupten.



Ich habe bei meinem Spaßauto alle Blechteile/Achsenteile pulvern lassen. War im Nachhinein nicht allzu gut, da man Steinschläge nicht vergessen darf. Am Bremssattel sollte die Belastung in der Hinsicht geringer ausfallen. Kostenfaktor ist jedoch beim Pulvern ein anderer als beim Lackieren, sofern man es selbst macht - hitzebeständige Lacke gibt es sehr viele. Sofern man sauber vorarbeitet, hält dieser sehr gut, meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Riverna (4. Januar 2020)

Ich würde es pulvern lassen. Kostet zwar mehr, aber hält definitiv besser.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Januar 2020)

Ich tendiere auch zu Pulverbeschichtung und so teuerwird es wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2020)

Hab meine ganzen Achsteile, Hinterachsträger, Hitzeschutzbleche usw in schwarz pulvern lassen und das hat 600Euro gekostet. Denke da wird man bei Bremssätteln maximal bei 400Euro sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Januar 2020)

Bei Bremssätteln muss man halt extrem gut abkleben. Kommt da irgendwo ein bischen Pulver rein, kann man den Sattel direkt in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Januar 2020)

@Riverna: Ich habe damals für beide Ansaugbrücken mit Deckel (quasi zwei Mal R6), beide Ventildeckel (ebenfalls 2x R6) und beide Gehäuse für Zündverteiler genau 366€ bezahlt. Glaub der Preis ist okay, mit chemischem Entlacken, vorbereiten und beschichten.

@TBF: Ja, das ist mir bewusst. Ich glaube, ich mache es etwas anders. Hier in der Gegend gibt es Betriebe, die chemisch entlacken, da bringe ich die Sättel hin. Und ich klebe sie dann selber ab, sodass sie nur beschichten müssen.


----------



## Riverna (6. Januar 2020)

Bei meinen Bremssätteln musste es damals schnell gehen, da ich nächsten Tag zum Nürburgring wollte. Da ich nicht mit der kleinen Bremsanlage fahren wollte, also hab ich sie einfach mit Hamerit gepinselt. Hält bis heute (ist jetzt glaube 3 Jahre her). Wenn man sich Mühe gibt sieht man es auch nicht. Heute würde ich es aber definitiv ordentlich machen und sie pulvern oder lackieren lassen.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Januar 2020)

Ich hab meine lackiert. Hält 1A. Okay, das Auto hatte grad erst 500km drauf, Sättel quasi neu. Hab dann den Lack von Foliatec genommen, den Verdünnder dazu und habs gespryed. Mit dem Pinsel wird das nix, aber wenn man das als Sprühlack verwendet kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen. Und es hält tadellos  Hatte die originalen Sättel angeschliffen, grundiert und dann glaub insgesamt 3 Schichten von dem Foliateclack drüber. Passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## janni851 (13. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

kann mir einer von euch erklären ob ich mit einem Diesel einen K&N Luftfilter fahren sollte? Wollte mir für den Insignia aus Spaß an der Freude einen holen, aber man liest so viel widersprüchliches dazu wenn es um Dieselmotoren geht. 

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Janni851


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2020)

Was erhoffst du dir davon?
Offener oder Plattentauschfilter?


----------



## janni851 (14. Januar 2020)

Ich erhoffe mir garnichts, ich wollte nur schon immer mal einen haben [emoji28] 

Wäre wenn ein einfacher Plattenfilter, der nur die Standard Papiermatte ersetzt. Ich hab nur viel darüber gelesen, dass durch den K&N Filter mehr Dreck durchkommt und nachher bei falscher Pflege und zu viel Öl der Luftmassenmesser kaputt gehen kann. 

Daher dachte ich ich frag hier mal nach 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Captn (14. Januar 2020)

Bringen tut das Ding halt überhaupt nichts. Da kommt auch nicht magischerweise mehr Leistung bei rum. Man kann den halt wiederverwenden, da man den reinigen kann. Aber wenn der LMM nachher im Arsch ist, hast du damit auch nicht viel gespart.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (14. Januar 2020)

Wäre wie gesagt nur aus Spaß an der Freude gewesen. Aber dann belasse ich es einfach bei dem normalen Papierfilter.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Januar 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch erklären ob ich mit einem Diesel einen K&N Luftfilter fahren sollte? Wollte mir für den Insignia aus Spaß an der Freude einen holen, aber man liest so viel widersprüchliches dazu wenn es um Dieselmotoren geht.
> 
> ...


Es bringt keine Leistung oder Klang. Wenn du nicht regelmäßig eine Wartung am Filter machst, dann machst du dir die Bauteile dahinter eventuell kaputt. Da muss man sich regelmäßig drum kümmern, den kann man nicht einfach so lange wie einen Papierfilter fahren und dann rauswerfen.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Januar 2020)

Ich fahre im 850er seit ca 10 Jahren die K&N Filter und keinerlei Probleme. 
Einen leicht "heiseren" Klang geben sie schon und die Kiste hängt minimal giftiger am Gas, vor allem, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit ziemlich hoch ist und es heiß ist (versuch mal durch den feuchten Lappen zu atmen, dann weißt auch warum), mehr aber auch nicht.

Dass LMM davon kaputt geht, ist eine Stammtischlegende. Es gab mehrere Untersuchungen, die das widerlegt haben.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte in meinen beiden SEAT´s auch statt des Originalen Filters einen krassen Tuning K&N Filter drin. Hab dann den V6 zum Rallyeauto umgebaut und bin via SEAT Sport an etliche Teile aus dem Tourenwagen ran gekommen. Unter anderem an ne optimierte Luftansaugung. Da war einiges anders als Serie, aber seltsamerweise hatten die den normalen Serienpapierfilter drin.
Und wenn das Teil im professionellen Rennsport gut genug ist, dann reicht es definitiv auch für mich.  Mein jetziger braucht zwar keine Luftfilter mehr, aber auch sonst wäre ich aus dem Alter raus dass ich sowas brauchen würde... Aber wenns Spass macht und dir das Geld egal ist. Rein damit  Die von K&N müssen ja auch von irgendwas leben


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dass LMM davon kaputt geht, ist eine Stammtischlegende. Es gab mehrere Untersuchungen, die das widerlegt haben.



Kenne genug denen der LMM kaputt gegangen ist, soviel zur Legende.
Bei vielen hat ein Ultraschallbad geholfen, aber viele brauchten einfach einen Neuen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Januar 2020)

Wenn ein K&N trocken wird und das ganze Öl durch den Motor gesaugt wurde, dann funktioniert die Feinfilterung nicht mehr. Die feinen Partikel können bei hoher Luftgeschwindigkeit das Platin des HFM wegschmirgeln. Wie lange das dauert hängt extrem von den Einsatzbedingungen ab.
Bei einem Auto was immer Vollgas auf der Bahn gefahren wird, geht es um ein vielfaches schneller als bei einem Stadtauto, was nie mehr als 800rpm sieht.

Neue HFMs haben auch alle Partikelleitbleche und können das deutlich länger ab als alte HFMs.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2020)

Deswegen ein Filter ohne Öl.


----------



## janni851 (14. Januar 2020)

Hatte jetzt nochmal bei Pipercross geschaut, eben ohne Öl. Den B20DTH von Opel gab es schon im Insignia A Facelift. Leider scheint Opel beim Modellwechsel auf den B den Luftfilterkasten geändert zu haben, so dass die für das Insignia A Facelift nicht passen. Dafür gibt es bei Pipercross nämlich einen Schaumstofffilter

Grüße

Edit: @JoM79 hat natürlich recht! Hab’s korrigiert.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2020)

Pipercross hat Papierfilter?
Also meiner ist aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kenne genug denen der LMM kaputt gegangen ist, soviel zur Legende.
> Bei vielen hat ein Ultraschallbad geholfen, aber viele brauchten einfach einen Neuen.



Und Du legst Deine Hand ins Feuer, dass es daran lag?

Ich  habe meine beiden LMMs "vermessen" gegen einen nagelneuen HFM7 (mit  digitalem Ausgang, Quantitisierungsfehler < 0,01%) als Referenz. Der  Drift lag bei beiden <2% über die gesamte Kennlinie, was Bosch als  absolut in Ordnung ansieht. Also ganz so schlecht sind die Filter doch nicht und ich habe noch HLM LMM, bei denen der Platindraht wirklich frei im Luftstrom liegt und auch noch immer wieder freigebrannt wird...


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2020)

Wenn verschiedene Leute in schieden Autos geölte Filter einbauen und danach der LMM defekt geht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gross, dass es daran gelegen hat.


----------



## Captn (15. Januar 2020)

Das passiert dann, wenn man den Filter nach dem Reinigen mit zu viel Öl zusetzt und wieder einsetzt. Das ist dann auf lange Dauer der Tod für den LMM. Mit Glück lässt sich das Ding mit Kontaktspray wieder reinigen. Im schlimmsten Fall ist er dann halt hin.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Januar 2020)

Öl sollte einem HFM nichts ausmachen. Es gibt auch HFMs, die in der Druckseite nach dem Lader arbeiten, wo immer Öl ist. Beim OM651 ist der HFM so nah an der KGE angeordnet, das er auch immer voll mit Öl ist. Klar gehen HFMs auch mal kaputt, aber das machen sie mit Papierfilter und ganz ohne Öl auch.

Ich denke es ist die Kombination aus Luftfilter der geölt sein sollte aber trocken gefahren wird.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und wenn das Teil im professionellen Rennsport gut genug ist, dann reicht es definitiv auch für mich...



Rennsport ist nicht Rennsport, Filter für die DTM sind andere als für Rally in Korsika oder gar für ne Wüstenrally.
Gerade wenn es wirklich dreckig wird, werden eher deutlich feinere Filter nötig, die teilweise noch vorher über Zyclone abschneiden,...

Also man sollte sich schon die Frage stellen, was muss der Filter können.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt nochmal bei Pipercross geschaut, eben ohne Öl. Den B20DTH von Opel gab es schon im Insignia A Facelift. Leider scheint Opel beim Modellwechsel auf den B den Luftfilterkasten geändert zu haben, so dass die für das Insignia A Facelift nicht passen. Dafür gibt es bei Pipercross nämlich einen Schaumstofffilter
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...




Wenn du einen Pipercross fährst kann auch ganz ohne Filter fahren, so schlecht wie der filtert.
Hatte den für 2Monate drin und danach die ganze Ansaugung Richtung der Lader mit einer ganz feinen Staubschicht bedeckt.
zudem ist der Luftdurchsatz von einem Pipercross sehr schlecht, ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich bei der winzigen Filterfäche.

Hab jetzt einen BMC drin, der ist top.


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2020)

Bin auch kein Freund von geölten Filtern.

Ich fahr im Moment nen Hurricane aus Edelstahl.


----------



## Riverna (15. Januar 2020)

Wenn man Langeweile hat und es einem Spaß kann man sich ruhig eine K&N Filtermatte holen. Bringen tun die rein gar nichts, sehen aber lustig aus. Wenn man jedoch wirklich es wegen Klang und Performance macht, kommt man um einen offenen Filter inkl Verlegung in ein geeigneteres Umfeld inkl Abschirmung nicht drum rum. Die sind jedoch schwer bzw teuer eintragbar.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Januar 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Rennsport ist nicht Rennsport, Filter für die DTM sind andere als für Rally in Korsika oder gar für ne Wüstenrally.
> Also man sollte sich schon die Frage stellen, was muss der Filter können.



Das is mir schon klar. Aber was fahren die mit den Supercopa für nen Cup? Einmal die eigne Rennserie und dann WTCC oder wie das heisst. Und wenn sie da mit den Serienpapierfiltern fahren, dann reicht das auch für den öffentlichen Strassenverkehr


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2020)

Das natürlich, wenn du mehr im Dreck fährst, ggf. halt leicht anders [emoji106][emoji1787]


----------



## dsdenni (18. Januar 2020)

Toyota Yaris GR-4 (2020): Rallye-Ableger fuer die Strasse - auto motor und sport

Was haltet ihr vom neuen Toyota Yaris GR-4?

Ich muss sagen das ich ihn direkt holen würde, sehr hyped auf den Wagen sollte ich das Geld mal haben..


----------



## Cleriker (18. Januar 2020)

Musste nur die Karre die du als Avatar hast verscherbeln und schon haste die Kröten für den Yaris.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Januar 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Toyota Yaris GR-4 (2020): Rallye-Ableger fuer die Strasse - auto motor und sport
> 
> Was haltet ihr vom neuen Toyota Yaris GR-4?
> 
> Ich muss sagen das ich ihn direkt holen würde, sehr hyped auf den Wagen sollte ich das Geld mal haben..


Jawoll bitte mehr davon!  Endlich mal was gegen diesen Ökoterror-trend. Weitermachen!


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Januar 2020)

So Zeugs können die Japaner richtig gut  Ist sicher ein lustiges Spassmobil, aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus


----------



## dsdenni (18. Januar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Musste nur die Karre die du als Avatar hast verscherbeln und schon haste die Kröten für den Yaris.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Wäre schön einen M4 GTS zu besitzen, fahre jedoch einen 2008er Yaris TS 1.8er mit 133 PS 

@BadFrag stimme ich dir vollkommen zu


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2020)

Find ich super von Toyota, die trauen sich wenigstens mal was.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Januar 2020)

Das hat sich aber schon ford mit dem 2016er Focus RS. (ist auch der einzige ford, den ich hätte kaufen wollen)
Zum Yaris: Das wäre doch ein optimales gerät für den Rallye Slalom des hiesigen RSW. Da braucht man was kleines, wendiges und für die schotter-prüfungen den allrad.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo, 

nehmen wir an, irgendein Idiot denkt, er hat innerhalb eines Monats folgende Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen begangen:

- 72km/h bei erlaubten 60 auf der A100 (=innerorts)
- 62km/h bei erlaubten 50 innerorts (Einen Schleicher auf einer langen, geraden Straße überholt...)
-  61km/h bei erlaubten 50 innerorts (450m hinter einer Einmündung, die  dem Ende der A100 gefolgt ist, ab dem 60 erlaubt ist, stand der  Blitzer... Der Idiot hat verpennt, dass ohne neue 60er-Scheibe nur noch 50 erlaubt sind)

Stolz ist  der Idiot natürlich nicht auf diese Leistung, aber ihm bereit gerade  der Gedanke Kopfzerbrechen, dass die Bußgeldstelle das eventuell nicht  so witzig findet, dass diese Verstöße innerhalb so kurzer Zeit geschehen  sind... Rein in der Theorie würde der Idiot natürlich von 3x 15€  ausgehen, weil abzüglich der Toleranzen deutlich weniger wie 11km/h Wettbewerbsvorteil im Raum stehen.

Mit was für Konsequenzen müsste er rechnen?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Januar 2020)

Sind das überhaupt schon Bußgelder oder noch Ordnungswidrigkeiten?


----------



## Captn (19. Januar 2020)

Ordnungswidrigkeiten werden stets mit einem Bußgeld oder einer Nebenstrafe wie einem Fahrverbot (im Fall eines Verstoßes gegen eine Verhaltensvorschrift der StVO) bestraft. In der Regel bekommst du jetzt drei Bußgeldbescheide zu je 15€. Mehr passiert da nicht.
Anders sähe die Geschichte aus, wenn du zweimal hintereinander mit mehr als 25 km/h zu viel geblitzt worden wärst.


----------



## teachmeluv (19. Januar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nehmen wir an, irgendein Idiot denkt, er hat innerhalb eines Monats folgende Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen begangen:
> 
> ...


Der Postillon: Autofahrer entlarvt geheimen Zahlentrick, mit dem sich jeder Blitzer ueberlisten laesst

Bitte mit Humor nehmen


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2020)

45€ weniger und sonst nix.  Dieser Idiot sollte aber theoretisch lernen ein bischen mehr auf die Straße zu gucken, um rechtzeitig vor einem Blitzer bremsen zu können. In der Regel sind die mobilen Blitzer ja von weitem sichtbar.

Wenn man beim überholen einen Blitzer sieht einfach links bleiben, dann ist die Messung ungültig, es könnte ja auch das Auto auf der rechten Spur gewesen sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2020)

Lösch mich


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Januar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lösch mich



Lass das nicht jemanden lesen der das auch kann.... die Verlockung wäre zu gross


----------



## Captn (19. Januar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 45€ weniger und sonst nix.  Dieser Idiot sollte aber theoretisch lernen ein bischen mehr auf die Straße zu gucken, um rechtzeitig vor einem Blitzer bremsen zu können. In der Regel sind die mobilen Blitzer ja von weitem sichtbar.
> 
> Wenn man beim überholen einen Blitzer sieht einfach links bleiben, dann ist die Messung ungültig, es könnte ja auch das Auto auf der rechten Spur gewesen sein.


Das funktioniert vielleicht bei Uralt-Blitzern. Aktuelle Geräte können das unlängst unterscheiden (ob das nun feste Türme oder mobile Geräte sind, spielt keine Rolle) und selbst in Berlin ist man schon vor Ewigkeiten auf den Trichter gekommen, einfach mehrere feste Blitzer auf mehrspurigen Straßen aufzustellen. Auch wenn die Teile dem Äußeren nach schon gefühlt 20 Jahre dort stehen, finden sich genug Leute, die da reinballern. 

Mal abgesehen davon würde ich in Berlin nur dort Gas geben, wo man sich auch sicher sein kann, dass da nix ist. Die haben in letzter Zeit schon wieder eine ganze Reihe fester Blitzer aufgestellt; teils schon aktiv und teils noch abgedeckt. 

Also einfach ein bisschen mehr die Umgebung beim Fahren beachten, auch wenn's gerade in Berlin bei all den Irren schwer fällt .


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Januar 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Der Postillon: Autofahrer entlarvt geheimen Zahlentrick, mit dem sich jeder Blitzer ueberlisten laesst
> 
> Bitte mit Humor nehmen


 Kein Ding - wiegesagt, der Idiot hat heute Morgen verpennt, dass da ne Einmündung war und dahinter kein neues 60er-Schild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann auch sein dass der Blitzer noch auf der Insel stand, der Idiot ist nämlich schwer der Meinung, dass der Blitzer noch sehr, sehr weit vor der ersten Ampel am Ende der Messung stand. Und wenn er sich das in der Satellitenansicht anschaut, unter Umständen sogar relativ weit vorne... 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 45€ weniger und sonst nix.  Dieser Idiot sollte aber theoretisch lernen ein bischen mehr auf die Straße zu gucken, um rechtzeitig vor einem Blitzer bremsen zu können. In der Regel sind die mobilen Blitzer ja von weitem sichtbar.


Naja, nachts bei schlechter Beleuchtung bergauf nen schwarzen Caddy zu sehen... 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man beim überholen einen Blitzer sieht einfach links bleiben, dann ist die Messung ungültig, es könnte ja auch das Auto auf der rechten Spur gewesen sein.


Dann kann der Idiot ja für einmal Hoffnung haben. Da fuhr neben dem Idioten nahezu parallel noch ein Mitstreiter, mobile Blitzer (im Caddy... ). Allerdings auch nur ein Fünkchen Hoffnung... 



Captn schrieb:


> Das funktioniert vielleicht bei Uralt-Blitzern. Aktuelle Geräte können das unlängst unterscheiden (ob das nun feste Türme oder mobile Geräte sind, spielt keine Rolle) und selbst in Berlin ist man schon vor Ewigkeiten auf den Trichter gekommen, einfach mehrere feste Blitzer auf mehrspurigen Straßen aufzustellen.


Es würde mich ehrlichgesagt auch schon fast wundern, wenn man die Blitzer so einfach austricksen könnte. Zumal diese neueren Blitzersäulen nicht umsonst mehrere... "Etagen"... haben dürften. 
Wobei ich aber schon öfters gehört habe, dass man ganz gute Karten hat, weil kein anderes Auto auf dem Bild sein darf. 



Captn schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Teile dem Äußeren nach schon gefühlt 20 Jahre dort stehen, finden sich genug Leute, die da reinballern. Mal abgesehen davon würde ich in Berlin nur dort Gas geben, wo man sich auch sicher sein kann, dass da nix ist. Die haben in letzter Zeit schon wieder eine ganze Reihe fester Blitzer aufgestellt; teils schon aktiv und teils noch abgedeckt. Also einfach ein bisschen mehr die Umgebung beim Fahren beachten, auch wenn's gerade in Berlin bei all den Irren schwer fällt .


Zum Glück weiß ich ja auf meinen üblichen Strecken, wo feste Blitzer stehen... Autotunnel Britz, Frankfurter Allee, Elsenstraße, Eberswalder Straße (wobei ich mir bei den letzten beiden nicht sicher bin, obs nur Rotfahrtblitzer sind... Ich wills nicht austesten ). Und halt das eine mal auf der A100, ich glaube auf Höhe des Bahnhofs Messe Nord/ICC in Richtung Wedding. Ich denke mal, in feste Blitzer fahren schlicht nur unaufmerksame oder ortsunkundige Fahrer rein...

Aber ja... Ist manchmal echt anstrengend hier in Berlin zu fahren (insbesondere Fahrer, die über längere Strecken erheblich langsamer fahren wie erlaubt, Taxi- und Uberfahrer die in vielfältiger Weise wie die Irren fahren, Zweite Reihe- und Busspurparker und ganz schlimm - extrem - langsame Fahrradfahrer, die so weit in der Mitte fahren, dass man die unmöglich mit ausreichend Sicherheitsabstand überholen kann), wobei der Autoverkehr hier für mich im Vergleich zum ÖPNV und dem Verhalten der Leute dort absoluter Seelenbalsam ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2020)

@iGameKudan

Würde dem „Beifahrer“ des Idioten eine Blitzer-App empfehlen  

Fahre auch täglich durch Berlin und A100, da biste ein absoluter Schleicher wenn du dich an die Geschwindigkeiten hältst. Ohne die App meines „Beifahrers“ könnte ich da nicht fahren


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2020)

Und dann darauf hoffen, dass du nicht erwischt wirst damit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und dann darauf hoffen, dass du nicht erwischt wirst damit.



Man wird damit nicht erwischt. Ganz davon ab das Polizisten ohne triftigen Grund (terrorverdacht o.Ä) nicht dein Handy kontrollieren dürfen, läuft sie nicht eh im Hintergrund und warnt akustisch.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Januar 2020)

Euch würde nur 1 Tag hier richtig gut tun... schneller Fussgänger als man gern möchte  Erst gestern wieder einer aus Heidelberg gesehen.. ich über die Grenze, danch ist die AB durhc die Stadt.. Tempo 60. Ich brav 60, er nach 5 Sekunden links raus und Gas... 200m später Blitz, 500m weiter stand er schon rechts draussen.  Da sie nur bei 20+ raus ziehen ist der mal locker mit 200€ plus dabei... wenns 25 waren Anzeige und 600+ .. Recht so 
60 = 60 und nicht 80 plus Tachotoleranz....


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2020)

Nur wenn du 60 auf dem Tacho stehen hast, heisst das nicht dass du auch genau 60 fährst.
Davon ab, wer zu schnell fährt und geblitzt wird, hat halt Pech gehabt.
Von Blitzwarnern halte ich garnichts, wenn ich zu schnell fahre und dabei erwischt werde, habe ich halt mit den Konsequenzen zu leben.
Ich weiss jetzt kommen wieder einige mit "5km/h schneller ist doch nicht schlimm", aber es gibt halt Regeln.


----------



## Captn (19. Januar 2020)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Man wird damit nicht erwischt. Ganz davon ab das Polizisten ohne triftigen Grund (terrorverdacht o.Ä) nicht dein Handy kontrollieren dürfen, läuft sie nicht eh im Hintergrund und warnt akustisch.


Doch klar, das geht auch ganz einfach. Da durften schon genügend Experten abdrücken, weil sie das Ding während der Kontrolle angelassen haben. Entweder sehen die das Teil während der Kontrolle oder es macht sich selbst bemerkbar.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2020)

Ich würde das Handy gleich einkassieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Handy gleich einkassieren.


Und was bringt dir ein gesperrtes verschlüsseltes Handy?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Doch klar, das geht auch ganz einfach. Da durften schon genügend Experten abdrücken, weil sie das Ding während der Kontrolle angelassen haben. Entweder sehen die das Teil während der Kontrolle oder es macht sich selbst bemerkbar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Die App macht sich aber nicht bemerkbar,es sei denn der Polizist setzt sich mit dir ins Auto und fährt wieder 500m vor und zurück [emoji1787]


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und was bringt dir ein gesperrtes verschlüsseltes Handy?



Das ist dem Polizisten ziemlich egal, nur den Besitzer stört es doch schon etwas.
Dem Polizisten ist es ja auch egal, wenn du 75€ weniger und 1 Punkt mehr in Flensburg hast, nur dir ist das nicht egal.
Wozu auch ne Blitzerapp, halte dich an die Verkehrsregeln und dir kann es egal sein.
Hallte dich nicht dran und du musst halt mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Januar 2020)

Blitzer App = halte dich nicht dran und habe keine Konsequenzen


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2020)

Meine Meinung.
Hauptsache man macht was man will.


----------



## s-icon (19. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Handy gleich einkassieren.



Mit welcher Grundlage?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2020)

Beweismittel.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StVO/23.html
1c.
Könnte man so auslegen.
Im Endeffekt geht es aber immer darum, dass man sich über Regeln hinwegsetzt und man nicht dafür bestraft werden möchte.


----------



## Captn (19. Januar 2020)

Mal nen anderes Thema: Kann wer ein vernünftiges Batterieladegerät empfehlen, mit dem ich die Batterie mal ein Wochenende über laden kann? Ich hab jetzt öfter gelesen, dass viele das CTEK MXS 10 verwenden. Wenn ich mir dann aber Bewertungen anschaue, schreiben einige, dass sie damit ihre Steuergeräte oder gar gleich die AGM Batterie plattgemacht haben, weil eine Funktion dafür nicht geeignet sei. Andere wiederum durften sich daran erfreuen, dass das Ding gerade mal 2 Jahre hielt. Es kann ja auch gut möglich sein, dass die einfach zu blöd sind, das Gerät ordnungsgemäß zu verwenden.
Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## s-icon (19. Januar 2020)

Hab nur Ctek Ladegeräte im Einsatz, werden von Porsche auch nur umgelabelt.
Bin absolut zufrieden.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Beweismittel.
> https://dejure.org/gesetze/StVO/23.html
> 1c.
> Könnte man so auslegen.
> Im Endeffekt geht es aber immer darum, dass man sich über Regeln hinwegsetzt und man nicht dafür bestraft werden möchte.



Um ein Handy zu beschlagnahmen brauchst du einen richterlichen Beschluss oder Gefahr in Verzug und kein Richter der Welt wird dir ein Durchsuchungsbefehl wegen einer Owi geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Januar 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Mal nen anderes Thema: Kann wer ein vernünftiges Batterieladegerät empfehlen, mit dem ich die Batterie mal ein Wochenende über laden kann? Ich hab jetzt öfter gelesen, dass viele das CTEK MXS 10 verwenden. Wenn ich mir dann aber Bewertungen anschaue, schreiben einige, dass sie damit ihre Steuergeräte oder gar gleich die AGM Batterie plattgemacht haben, weil eine Funktion dafür nicht geeignet sei. Andere wiederum durften sich daran erfreuen, dass das Ding gerade mal 2 Jahre hielt. Es kann ja auch gut möglich sein, dass die einfach zu blöd sind, das Gerät ordnungsgemäß zu verwenden.
> Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Warum willst du die Batterie überhaupt laden? Ansich sollte die nicht ständig platt sein, wenn mit dem Auto alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## taks (20. Januar 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen?



Hab das hier schon ein paar Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden: BOSCH 018999903M Mikroprozessor-Batterieladegeraet C3: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## Zeiss (20. Januar 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Mal nen anderes Thema: Kann wer ein vernünftiges Batterieladegerät empfehlen, mit dem ich die Batterie mal ein Wochenende über laden kann? Ich hab jetzt öfter gelesen, dass viele das CTEK MXS 10 verwenden. Wenn ich mir dann aber Bewertungen anschaue, schreiben einige, dass sie damit ihre Steuergeräte oder gar gleich die AGM Batterie plattgemacht haben, weil eine Funktion dafür nicht geeignet sei. Andere wiederum durften sich daran erfreuen, dass das Ding gerade mal 2 Jahre hielt. Es kann ja auch gut möglich sein, dass die einfach zu blöd sind, das Gerät ordnungsgemäß zu verwenden.
> Was könnt ihr da so empfehlen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Ich habe dieses hier im Dauereinsatz am 8er: klick mich, funktioniert und macht genau das, was er muss. 
Der 8er hat eine 95er AGM Batterie drin.


----------



## Captn (20. Januar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses hier im Dauereinsatz am 8er: klick mich, funktioniert und macht genau das, was er muss.
> Der 8er hat eine 95er AGM Batterie drin.


Das klingt doch ganz gut und es liegt preislich im angestrebten Bereich .


----------



## Riverna (20. Januar 2020)

Ich verwende seit knapp 3 Jahren das billige aus dem Aldi. Bisher keine Probleme und die Batterie ist auch noch wie am ersten Tag. Wollte mir auch immer ein CTek kaufen, hab den Mehrpreis aber nicht eingesehen. Weil ich drei Ladegeräte brauche und da macht sich das am Ende schon bemerkbar.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Januar 2020)

Hab auch ein CTek.. sowohl privat als auch in der Firma. Die Dinger laufen einfach...


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Januar 2020)

Leute... Nur weil "der Idiot" 3x im Bereich von schlimmstens 25€ unbeabsichtigt zu schnell gefahren war (wobei das letzte Mal wirklich schon sehr arschig war - so knapp hinterm Schild und kurz vor ner Kreuzung, ab der nun offensichtlich nur 50 erlaubt ist), ist "der Idiot" keiner der bewusst zu schnell fährt. Schlimmstenfalls halt die 2-3km/h Tachotoleranz... Für "den Idioten" ist sein Auto schon eine enorme nervliche Entlastung und vorallem ein Zeitgewinn, da kommts auf die zwei Minuten die er mit 60 statt 50 schneller wäre auch net an. 

Mal abgesehen von Tempo 30 abseits von Schulen und Wohngebieten sieht "der Idiot" den Sinn von Tempolimits insbesondere in Städten bzw. geschlossenen Ortschaften ein und hält sich bestmöglich dran. Dementsprechend gering sein Interesse an Blitzerwarnern - nun, erstmal hat er sich Waze installiert, da wird er vollgepiepst wenn er zu flott ist - niemand ist fehlerfrei.


----------



## Riverna (21. Januar 2020)

Du musst nicht in jedem zweiten Satz erwähnen das du ein Idiot bist, dass war meiner Meinung nach im ersten Posting schon nicht lustig und wird mit zunehmender Weiterführung nicht besser.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Januar 2020)

Gibt es noch Hoffnung (ja ich bin auch der Idiot) bei nem mobilen Blitzer außerorts (an ner Stelle wo zu der Zeit kaum jemand fährt, Mr CKing kennt die Stelle) entweder mit Glück 40 km/h zu schnell oder mit Pech 42 km/h was leider auch 1 Monat fahrverbot heißt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Januar 2020)

War das ne Frage? 
Hoffnung worauf?


----------



## P2063 (22. Januar 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Hoffnung (ja ich bin auch der Idiot) bei nem mobilen Blitzer außerorts (an ner Stelle wo zu der Zeit kaum jemand fährt, Mr CKing kennt die Stelle) entweder mit Glück 40 km/h zu schnell oder mit Pech 42 km/h was leider auch 1 Monat fahrverbot heißt.



da stehen so Schilder mit Zahlen drauf am Straßenrand, wenn man sich da einigermaßen dran hält braucht man sich um sowas keine Sorgen machen


----------



## dsdenni (22. Januar 2020)

Schon gut.

Hab schon gelesen das man mehr Geld zahlen kann wenn man den Schein braucht - ergo ja.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2020)

Da muss der Schein aber dringend benötigt werden, so einfach geht das nämlich nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Januar 2020)

Und vor allem, es kostet richtig...


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da muss der Schein aber dringend benötigt werden, so einfach geht das nämlich nicht.



Wenn ich sonst nicht zum Arbeitsort komme solle das dringend genug sein..

@ Zeiss: Von mir aus das doppelte an Bußgeld das soll ja wohl reichen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2020)

Verlierst du deinen Job dadurch?
Urlaub kannst du keinen nehmen?
Sonnst hast du 0 Chancen deinen Arbeitsplatz zu erreichen?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2020)

Verlierst du deinen Job dadurch?
Urlaub kannst du keinen nehmen?
Sonst hast du 0 Chancen deinen Arbeitsplatz zu erreichen?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (23. Januar 2020)

Wenn man nicht grade durch den Beruf (also die Tätigkeit selbst, nicht den Weg dorthin) auf den Führerschein angewiesen ist, wüsste ich keinen Grund das Fahrverbot nicht anzutreten.

Urlaub (den gibts zur Not auch unbezahlt), Fahrgemeinschaften, HomeOffice... Sollte alles auch in 2020 möglich sein.

@dsdenni: 160€ Bußgeld verdoppeln, dafür kein Fahrverbot? Find ich zu wenig.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2020)

Vor allen Dingen, ist man ja auch selbst Schuld an dem Zustand.
Dann muss man halt mal seinen Jahresurlaub anders legen oder mit der Bahn fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2020)

Ich würde auch einfach nen bischen mehr Strafe zahlen und gut. Ist ja nicht so als ob man davon total pleite geht.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2020)

Afaik sind die umgewandelten Bußen in Tagessätzen angelegt, das spürt dann schon jeder der einem steuerpflichtigen Beruf nach geht.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2020)

Immerhin kann man das Monat Freizeit dann dazu nutzten 10 einfach Zahlen lesen und verstehen zu lernen  Bei den niedrigen Strafen hingegen ist die Motivation dazu halt auch sehr gering. Sieht man jedes Mal wenn man zum Beispiel in Baustellen so schnell fährt wie am Schild steht...


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde auch einfach nen bischen mehr Strafe zahlen und gut. Ist ja nicht so als ob man davon total pleite geht.


Das kannst Du Dir aber nicht einfach aussuchen. Das erzählt Dir dann aber ein Verkehrsgericht.  Und "ein bisschen mehr Strafe" wird das auch nicht sein. Du musst vorher Deine Einkünfte offenlegen und danach wird dann das Bußgeld berechnet. Und es wird sicherlich so berechnet, dass es auch einen Gutverdiener empfindlich trifft.  Davon abgesehen hängen da noch einige Sachen mehr dran ("Wiederholungstäter" ja / nein usw.). 
s. Fahrverbot umwandeln - so muessen Sie den Fuehrerschein nicht abgeben



dsdenni schrieb:


> @ Zeiss: Von mir aus das doppelte an Bußgeld das soll ja wohl reichen.



Du stellst Dir das ein wenig zu günstig vor, glaube ich. 

Am besten das Schreiben abwarten und gucken was drinsteht. Danach kann man immer noch gucken, ob man zum Anwalt geht und sich beraten lässt oder gleich in den sauren Apfel beißt.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2020)

Ihr seid ja wieder alle Lustig, bestimmt fahrt ihr immer Stich 70 aufm Tacho 

Werds abwarten und dann sehen, aktuell wäre es wohl nicht so tragisch da Arbeitssuchend aber trotzdem..


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wenn ich sonst nicht zum Arbeitsort komme solle das dringend genug sein..





dsdenni schrieb:


> Werds abwarten und dann sehen, aktuell wäre es wohl nicht so tragisch da Arbeitssuchend aber trotzdem..



Ahja, ich denke du kommst sonst nicht zur Arbeit?


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2020)

Habe mich versehen, ist noch Gewohnheit zu sagen das man Arbeit hat. Dann eben zu den Bewerbungsgesprächen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2020)

Den Richter will ich sehen, der dir deswegen den Führerschein lässt.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2020)

Kann ja besser dem Staat auf der Tasche sitzen....


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2020)

Probier es halt, wenn es zu einem Fahrverbot kommt.


----------



## Captn (23. Januar 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja wieder alle Lustig, bestimmt fahrt ihr immer Stich 70 aufm Tacho



Also grundsätzlich immer so viel wie erlaubt ist. Das sind dann bei mir zehn km/h mehr auf dem Tacho, dank der Toleranz. Wenn ich überhole, mache ich das außerorts auch gerne mit reelen 20km/h mehr. Wenn ich dabei geblitzt werde, habe ich halt Pech gehabt, aber das ist bisher auch nicht passiert, also juckt's mich auch net.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Januar 2020)

Auch wenn Tempokontrollen ihre Richtigkeit haben, finde ich es manchmal extrem auffällig, dass diese Kontrollen an Stellen stattfinden, wo es vermutlich noch nie zu einem Unfall gekommen ist und selbst wenn, könnte dort nicht einmal ein Unbeteiligter geschädigt werden. Denke da bsplw. an das Ende der A44 in Heiligenhaus.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2020)

Du meinst da wo die Autobahn in einen Sandwall endet und es relativ scharf um die Ecke auf die Abfahrt geht? Da ist ein bisschen Bremsen durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Januar 2020)

Nope, geblitzt wird nicht dort, sondern mehrere hundert meter vor dieser Stelle, wo es geradeaus geht und man lustigerweise ein 80-Schild aufgestellt hat.

Über das 60-Schild vor der Kurve beschwert sich niemand, wobei es dort 80 wohl auch getan hätten.

Edit: Es gibt übrigens viele wesentlich schärfere Ausfahrten, wo keine Schilder angebracht sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Januar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Auch wenn Tempokontrollen ihre Richtigkeit haben, finde ich es manchmal extrem auffällig, dass diese Kontrollen an Stellen stattfinden, wo es vermutlich noch nie zu einem Unfall gekommen ist und selbst wenn, könnte dort nicht einmal ein Unbeteiligter geschädigt werden. Denke da bsplw. an das Ende der A44 in Heiligenhaus.


Es wird da kontrolliert, wo am meisten Geld zu holen ist. Wenn es irgendwann an der Stelle nicht mehr lohnt, wird wo anders gemessen, wo die Kasse mehr klingelt.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Januar 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja wieder alle Lustig, bestimmt fahrt ihr immer Stich 70 aufm Tacho



Da mein Tacho quasi 0 Toleranz hat und ich zu 99% mit Tempomat fahre.. ja. Ausser ich übersehe mal irgendwo ein Schild, aber das passiert so gut wie nie. Zumindest wurde ich auf den letzten 250.000km nicht einmal geblitzt. Zuvor einmal mit 85 im 80er auf der AB.. aber wen 40t schieben denkt man nicht immer dran.. waren halt 86 am Tacho  Aber wenn mit das einmal alle 250k km passiert.. kann ich damit leben.
Wenn es jemandem zu langsam geht kann er ja überholen, is jeder selber schuld wenns dann ein Ticket gibt.  
Und hier gibt es Tickets auch auf der AB ab 1 km/h drüber nach Abzug Toleranz. Sprich Tempo 80 auf der AB und du fährst mit 85 -> 20€ in die Kasse. Fährst du 90 bist schon bei 40€ und fährst 95 biste bei 120€...  Darum is es hier auch so geil Leute aus D in die Blitzer rein zu jagen. Das klappt so gut wie immer weil die so gut wie nie das fahren was da an den Schildern steht...


----------



## Captn (23. Januar 2020)

Es ist nun aber kein Geheimnis wie das bei euch gehandhabt wird. Dumme finden sich immer, auch bei uns in der Behörde.
Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre und aus Berlin am Sonntag noch einen Kollegen abhole, freuen wir uns auf der A111 auch immer, wenn der feste Blitzer kommt. Stadtauswärts ist das alte Ding sogar ausgeschildert mit "Radarkontrolle" und es fahren trotzdem genug Leute rein. Idioten gibt es immer.
Nur kann ich es nicht ab, jemandem auf der Landstraße mit 90 hinterherzufahren, wenn 100 erlaubt sind. Da krieg' ich Hass [emoji38]. Wenn mich dann bei 100 km/h immer noch einer überholt, bitte. Das ist mir immer noch lieber als ein renitenter Drängler oder eine Schlaftablette.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Januar 2020)

Das habe ich jeden Morgen und jeden Abend. 
In der Stadt fahren welche 40 statt 50, sodass man jede Ampel auf rot bekommt. Auf der Landstraße werden dann 50-60 statt 70 gefahren, manchmal sogar 40, wo überholen nicht erlaubt ist. 10 Minuten früher aus dem Haus und man muss sich nicht ärgern. 
Das einzige, was mich wirklich immer reizt, ist, wenn jemand nach einer Ampel eine halbe Minute braucht, um die 50 km/h zu erreichen. Auf Wiedersehen, grüne Welle.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2020)

Nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Leute, die vor nem Blitzer erstmal ne halbe Vollbremsung machen.
Ich fahre jeden Tag an nem reinen Rotblitzer vorbei und da bremsen genug Leute von 60 auf 40 ab, um dann mit 70 weiter zu fahren und da ist nur 50 erlaubt.


----------



## Riverna (25. Januar 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja wieder alle Lustig, bestimmt fahrt ihr immer Stich 70 aufm Tacho



Zumindestens fahre ich nicht mit 40 km/h zu schnell



dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann ja besser dem Staat auf der Tasche sitzen....



Wunderbare Einstellung, du verhälst dich falsch, und versuchst nun das Opfer zu sein? Halt dich an die Geschwindigkeit + - 20km/h und dann passiert auch nichts. Wenn du das nicht kannst oder willst, akzeptiere die Strafe für eigene Blödheit und nimm es wie ein Mann.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Januar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Sieht man jedes Mal wenn man zum Beispiel in Baustellen so schnell fährt wie am Schild steht...


Wenn ich bei mir auf der Stadtautobahn 60 oder 80 fahre (je nach Stelle und Stausituation halt) ist mir das auch immer ein Rätsel, wieso da Leute noch (viel) schneller fahren. Jedenfalls so viel schneller, dass man nicht von einem übersehenen Schild ausgehen kann...
Ist ja nun kein großes Geheimnis, dass bei uns auf der A100 reichlich geblitzt wird. 



Captn schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich immer so viel wie erlaubt ist. Das sind dann bei mir zehn km/h mehr auf dem Tacho, dank der Toleranz.


Auf diese 10km/h-Regel würde ich mich jetzt erfahrungsgemäß nicht unbedingt verlassen... 



Captn schrieb:


> Es ist nun aber kein Geheimnis wie das bei euch gehandhabt wird. Dumme finden sich immer, auch bei uns in der Behörde.
> Wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre und aus Berlin am Sonntag noch einen Kollegen abhole, freuen wir uns auf der A111 auch immer, wenn der feste Blitzer kommt. Stadtauswärts ist das alte Ding sogar ausgeschildert mit "Radarkontrolle" und es fahren trotzdem genug Leute rein. Idioten gibt es immer.
> Nur kann ich es nicht ab, jemandem auf der Landstraße mit 90 hinterherzufahren, wenn 100 erlaubt sind. Da krieg' ich Hass [emoji38]. Wenn mich dann bei 100 km/h immer noch einer überholt, bitte. Das ist mir immer noch lieber als ein renitenter Drängler oder eine Schlaftablette.


Dass die Leute trotz Warnung sogar da in die Blitzer fahrern ist jetzt ein Paradebeispiel für schlechte Verkehrsbeobachtung - oder pure Absicht. 
Wobei ich da eher von schlechter Verkehrsbeobachtung ausgehe - so als gegensätzliches Beispiel von zu schnell... Ich erlebs regelmäßig auf der A100, dass die Leute trotz Tempo 80-Schild auch hinter einem 60er-Abschnitt weiter brav 60 fahren. 

Leute die einen überholen obwohl man schon die Höchstgeschwindigkeit fährt... Naja, da denke ich mir auch immer selber schuld. Aber Schlaftabletten finde ich zugegebenermaßen sehr viel schlimmer. 
Leute die Drängeln obwohl ich Höchstgeschwindigkeit fahre kratzen mich nicht - die dürfen warten, bis ich nach rechts einscheren kann. 

Meine persönlichen Feine sind aktuell aber speziell solche Leute, die einen nicht einscheren lassen (auf der Autobahn nach rechts, in der Stadt ggfs. nach links), obwohl man den Spurwechselwunsch schon mehr wie rechtzeitig angekündigt hat (ergo ein paar Sekunden vorher und nicht erst beim Wechsel...). Oder solche, die wenn man eine ausreichend große Lücke gesichtet hat, von hinten angeschossen kommen und obwohl man gerade schon dabei ist den Spurwechsel zu beginnen, gefühlt lieber nochmal extra Gas geben anstatt zumindest den Fuß vom Gas zu nehmen.


----------



## Captn (25. Januar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Auf diese 10km/h-Regel würde ich mich jetzt erfahrungsgemäß nicht unbedingt verlassen...



Ich würd's ja auch nicht machen, wenn dem nicht immer so wäre. Der Tacho in meinem Auto hat nunmal ne Toleranz von 10 km/h. Das habe ich schon mit allen möglichen Geräten per GPS verglichen. So kann mir auch keiner sagen, ich wäre zu langsam .


----------



## dsdenni (25. Januar 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Zumindestens fahre ich nicht mit 40 km/h zu schnell
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderbare Einstellung, du verhälst dich falsch, und versuchst nun das Opfer zu sein? Halt dich an die Geschwindigkeit + - 20km/h und dann passiert auch nichts. Wenn du das nicht kannst oder willst, akzeptiere die Strafe für eigene Blödheit und nimm es wie ein Mann.



Gibt auch nie Strecken wo mal mehr drauf ist?

Ich versuche nicht das Opfer zu sein, aber würds ironisch finden wenn ich da nichts dran ändern kann also im Sinne mehr Bußgeld und fertig


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2020)

Warum ironisch?
Du hast dich falsch verhalten, also musst du auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Riverna (26. Januar 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Gibt auch nie Strecken wo mal mehr drauf ist?



Doch natürlich, aber definitiv keine 40km/h zuviel. Ich musste auch schon mal den Führerschein abgeben, da war ich 88km/h zu schnell. Aber ich hab damals ******* gebaut und stand dafür ein. Und hab mich nicht versucht da irgendwie raus zu kaufen. 




dsdenni schrieb:


> Ich versuche nicht das Opfer zu sein, aber würds ironisch finden wenn ich da nichts dran ändern kann also im Sinne mehr Bußgeld und fertig



Warum sollte das so sein? Wo kämen wir da hin? Dann bring ich demnächst meinen ungebliebten Nachbarn um und statt in den Knast zu gehen, leg ich paar Euro auf den Tisch und bin ein freier Mann? 
Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh das man sich hier eben nicht alles erkaufen kann. Und was daran ironisch sein soll, verstehe ich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube, bzw. bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass so ziemlich jeder hier im Thread schneller fährt als erlaubt. ABER, wenn er mal geblitzt wird, jammert er auch nicht... er ärgert sich, kotzt mal rum und das Thema ist durch, denn, er ist selber schuld. Und 40 Klicks mehr als erlaubt ist schon nicht mehr fahrlässig, sondern fast schon vorsätzlich...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2020)

40 zu schnell ist an der flaschen Stelle 1-2 Sekunden das Gaspedal durchdrücken. Gefährlich ist es auch nicht, denn früher gab es auf Landstraßen auch kein Tempolimit und wir leben alle noch. Ich kenne es leider nur noch aus Erzählungen von meinem Vater, das man ganz ohne Sorge mit 160 auf der Landstraße gemüdlich sein Ziel erreichen konnte.

Macht man das heute ist man ein Schwerverbrecher. Kommt mir so vor als ob die Gehirnwäsche der Medien sehr erfolgreich ist. Irgendein Bongo brabbelt was von Tempolimit und gefährlich und die Arme von gehirntoten Zombies alle so: Boaaaaa jaaaa voll gefährlich sehr böse!!!


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2020)

> 1970 gab es in Westdeutschland rund 17 Millionen Fahrzeuge und fast 20.000 Verkehrstote. Erst 1972 kam als Großversuch das 100-km/h-Limit für Landstraßen, zwei Jahre später die Richtgeschwindigkeit 130 auf Autobahnen. Auch die Ölkrise spielte dabei eine Rolle.
> Im Jahr 2016 las sich die Verkehrsstatistik für Deutschland ganz anders. Auf den Straßen rollten nun 62 Millionen Fahrzeuge - aber es gab "nur" 3.206 Verkehrstote.


Quelle: Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?
War schon ne schöne Zeit.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Januar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 40 zu schnell ist an der flaschen Stelle 1-2 Sekunden das Gaspedal durchdrücken. Gefährlich ist es auch nicht, denn früher gab es auf Landstraßen auch kein Tempolimit und wir leben alle noch. Ich kenne es leider nur noch aus Erzählungen von meinem Vater, das man ganz ohne Sorge mit 160 auf der Landstraße gemüdlich sein Ziel erreichen konnte.
> 
> Macht man das heute ist man ein Schwerverbrecher. Kommt mir so vor als ob die Gehirnwäsche der Medien sehr erfolgreich ist. Irgendein Bongo brabbelt was von Tempolimit und gefährlich und die Arme von gehirntoten Zombies alle so: Boaaaaa jaaaa voll gefährlich sehr böse!!!



War halt nach der Autobahnabfahrt und hab eben bis Ende 3. Gang hochgezogen.. bin dann gleich wieder Tempolimit gefahren was ich auch ohne Blitzer getan hätte..


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Quelle: Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?
> War schon ne schöne Zeit.


Weil damals die Autos ja auch schon Sicherheitgurte und Airbags hatten.  Da war fast jeder Crash schneller als 30 km/h tötlich. Heute kannst du dich mit 200km/h 10 Mal überschlagen fast ohne einen Kratzer zu haben.


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Heute kannst du dich mit 200km/h 10 Mal überschlagen fast ohne einen Kratzer zu haben.


Richtig interessant, welche Fortschritte die Physik und der menschliche Körper in den letzten Jahren so gemacht haben, Du Laberkopp!


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> WDa war fast jeder Crash schneller als 30 km/h tötlich. Heute kannst du dich mit 200km/h 10 Mal überschlagen fast ohne einen Kratzer zu haben.



Der geilste Schwachsinn den ich lange gehört habe.
Danke für den Lacher.

Achja btw, Verkehrstote sitzen nicht immer im Auto.


> 50 bis 60 % der Verkehrstoten sind nicht Autoinsassen (Fahrer und Beifahrer), sondern Fahrer von Motorrädern, Mofas, Fahrrädern oder Fußgänger.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2020)

Wobei die Fahrradfahrer davon einen großen Teil an eigener Schuld mitbringen. Allein in Berlin ist das immer wieder ein Problem, fahren wie die Bekloppten mit einem Affenzahn auf die Kreuzung zu und wundern sich dann warum sie trotz Schulterblick beim rechtsabbiegen umgenietet werden. Rote Ampeln kennen die ebenso wenig, wird halt aufm Gehweg weitergefahren. Wobei die beschissenen E-Roller dieses Problem jetzt noch perfektioniert haben. 

Und aufn Land da fährt ja eh niemand mit Licht. Aber die bösen Autofahrer sind ja Schuld wenn Sie auf der Landstraße den Fahrradfahrer übersehen. Verkehrregeln gelten dort erst recht nicht für Fahrradfahrer, weil Sie denken sie können machen was sie wollen auf dem
Rad. 

Und selbst wenn Sie nicht Schuld sind und trotzdem verunfallen, haben die Mehrheit sicherlich auch kein Helm auf. Ich kenne zumindest privat auch keinen der mit Helm fährt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2020)

Also ich fahre mit Helm.
Aber ja, die meisten Radfahrer machen ihre eigenen Regeln.
Gerade rote Ampeln werden hier meist komplett ignoriert und Strahler/Beleuchtung am Fahrrad ist auch oft ein Fremdwort.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Januar 2020)

Das komische ist, dass viele Radfahrer, die komplett irsinnig fahren, auch einen Führerschein besitzen und deswegen genau wissen sollten, wo es weshalb zu Problemen kommen könnte. Aber soll doch der andere Rücksicht nehmen... Ich verstehe es nicht. Ist ja nicht so, als ginge es um die Gesundheit oder gar das Leben.

Bin sehr froh, dass ich sehr selten innerstädtisch in größeren Metropolen unterwegs bin. Das ist mittlerweile nahezu verrückt, wie rücksichtslos und leichtsinnig sich alle Verkehrsteilnehmer verhalten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2020)

Berlin ist verkehrstechnisch auch eine riesen Katastrophe. 
Ich hätte diese Mietscooter niemals erlaubt, es gibt schon ohne die genug Chaos in Berlin welches erst einmal gelöst werden muss. 

Ich verstehe auch nie weshalb Straßen enger gebaut werden, die Gehwege aber immer breiter werden. Das steht in keinem Verhältnis. Win Fußgänger brauch nicht so viel Platz, Autos aber schon.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Januar 2020)

Das Ziel ist es den Individualverkehr mit dem Auto so unattraktiv zu machen, dass du auf Öffies umsteigst.
Ist ja eigentlich auch in ner Stadt wie Berlin eigentlich kein echtes Problem.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2020)

Das ekligste an Berlin sind die Menschen. Und von diesen gibt es zu viele in den Öffies. 

Werde niemals Öffis fahren, eher ziehe ich wieder von Berlin weg.
Mir reichts schon wenn ich bei Freunden was trinke und dann den Bus nehmen muss [emoji2961]


----------



## Zeiss (28. Januar 2020)

Hey Kinders,

fährt hier jemand einen  M3 / M4 (F80 / F82) ? Ich hätte da einpaar Fragen


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Januar 2020)

PSA: Je mehr man seiner Werkstatt auf die Nerven geht, desto langsamer wird das Auto fertig. 

Gestern hatte es ein Kunde geschafft 11 mal an einem Tag nach seinem Auto zu fragen.  Was stimmt mit den Leuten nicht? Als ob wir deswegen mit 10 Leuten gleichzeitig an seinem Auto arbeiten würden.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Januar 2020)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das ekligste an Berlin sind die Menschen. Und von diesen gibt es zu viele in den Öffies.


Seitdem alle denken dass man tun und lassen darf was man will, andere das eigene Verhalten generell zu tolerieren haben und Regeln praktisch nicht mehr durchsetzbar sind ist die ÖPNV-Nutzung leider eine Qual geworden. Es wird zwar immer gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme gepriesen, im ÖPNV sieht man aber, dass es derzeit eher immer schlimmer wird. Die Auswirkungen des Sparzwangs in öffentlichen Betrieben haut auch vielfach rein. 

Meine Hoffnung ist ja dahingehend, dass es mit dem VW ID.3 endlich ein bezahlbares E-Auto mit guter Reichweite gibt, sodass ich mir um Fahrverbote keine Gedanken mehr machen muss.
Der Renault Zoe wär ja auch ne Option, nur sehe ich es nicht ein für den Preis eines sehr gut ausgestatteten Golf 8 mit einer vielfach höheren Reichweite dann auch noch monatlich Batteriemiete blechen zu müssen...

Ökologisch wärs zwar am sinnvollsten meinen Astra G so lange zu reparieren und zu fahren bis er irreparabel im Eimer ist, aber vorher kommen wohl die Fahrverbote.


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Kinders,
> 
> fährt hier jemand einen  M3 / M4 (F80 / F82) ? Ich hätte da einpaar Fragen



Ich meine Klutten fährt einen M4. Du kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben.

Edit: Vergiss das. Ich glaube, er fährt einen M2.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. Januar 2020)

Bekomme im März wahrscheinlich nen S 204. Bin eigentlich kein Freund von Kombis, aber da der Wagen von einem Bekannten ist, soll es mich nicht stören.
Hoffe, dass mein Mountainbike reinpasst, wenn ich die Rücksitze umklappe. Das wäre richtig genial. 

Finde die 204er Reihe schöner als die 205er. Der Nachfolger wird mir wahrscheinlich noch weniger gefallen. Leider entwickeln sich die BMWs auch nicht so, als dass ich sie optisch ansprechend finden könnte.

Da kommt irgendwann wohl ein Mazda 6.


----------



## Klutten (1. Februar 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hey Kinders,
> 
> fährt hier jemand einen  M3 / M4 (F80 / F82) ? Ich hätte da einpaar Fragen



Ich fahre einen M2 Competition (F87), technisch daher identisch zum M3/4. Wenn ich dir irgendwie helfen kann, melde dich einfach.


----------



## Riverna (1. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du Laberkopp!



Richtiger Schwachkopp... was der manchmal für einen Müll erzählt.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Februar 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Da kommt irgendwann wohl ein Mazda 6.



Hatte ich auch mal.. was bis zum jetzigen eigentlich das Auto das am zuverlässigsten war und in 10 Jahren und 85.000km nur 2 mal eine Werkstatt von innen gesehen hat.. 1 x für nen Service und einmal für das Austauschen von der Sekundärluftpumpe.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Februar 2020)

In 10 Jahren nur einmal Service? 
5 Jahre mit der gleichen Bremsflüssigkeit und Ölen gefahren? Keine Filter getauscht?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2020)

Also ich bin jetzt bei knapp 85.000km und habe jetzt den fünften Service bzw Ölwechseltermin.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Februar 2020)

Der Mazda nach so nach etwa 1 1/2 Jahren nen Service beim Händler bekommen... danach hab ich so alle 20 bis 25.000 das selber gemacht. Mehr hat der nicht gebraucht. Da ich das Auto über die Garantiezeit behaltne hab waren mir die Geldeintreibtermine egal 
Mein neuer macht jetzt dann die 40.000km voll und war auch noch nie bei nem Service. Letztes mal geguckt wegen Luftfilter, aber alles noch 1A. Wird also eventuell dann bei 80.000 mal nen Service geben...


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2020)

Super, dann war mein Golf 2 damals mein bestes Auto.
über 60.000km gefahren und nie ne Werkstatt von innen gesehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Februar 2020)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> In 10 Jahren nur einmal Service?
> 5 Jahre mit der gleichen Bremsflüssigkeit und Ölen gefahren? Keine Filter getauscht?


Tja manche Leute sparen lieber 100€ am Service und lassen sich dann für mehrere 1000€ neue Bremssättel einbauen, weil die Bremsflüssigkeit nur noch aus Wasser bestanden hat.  Die Klimaanlage stinkt dann meistens auch schon, weil der Aktivkohlefilter bereits ein Bewusstsein erlangt hat.  So eine stinkende Klimaanlage ist ja viel besser, als alle 2 Jahre 50€ für einen neuen Filter auszugeben. Außerdem wird man dann beim öffnen des Klimakastens vom Filter mit einem freundlichen "Hallo!" begrüßt!

Wegen mir könnten das alle so machen, dann ist mein Job auf jeden Fall sicher.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Februar 2020)

Heute beim 335i das originale DKG ZMS gegen das vom M3/M4 (S55 Motor) getauscht. 
Deutlich leichter (4,5Kg) und dadurch merklich besser im Ansprechverhalten sowie ein saubereres Schalten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iZGQtInHi7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worco (4. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab letzte Woche auch meinen neuen Dienstwagen abgeholt. Ich hab aber auf der AB auch bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten, ca 130-180 (schneller war ich noch nicht) ein riesenproblem mit der Spurtreue. Das Auto versetzt alle paar Sekunden links und rechts und erfordert ständige Korrekturen. Reifendruck passt, Räder sind fest, auch mit Lane Assist aus probiert, keine Verbesserung...wird ich wohl zeitnah mal zur Werkstatt müssen.
Lautstärke ist angenehm, nicht zu laut selbst mit Sportauspuff offen. Der 1. Trip zum Skifahren hat knapp unter 9l/100km gesehen, beim Konvoi rollen auf der Autobahn und durch Österreich.


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2020)

Schönes Auto. Nur der Heckscheibenwischer geht optisch echt nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2020)

Brauch er auch eigentlich nicht. Meine A3 Limo hat Serienmäßig keinen zum Glück [emoji3]


----------



## worco (4. Februar 2020)

War ich mir auch unsicher hab aber gedacht wenn man dann im Stau steht, es schneit oder regnet... Sicher ist sicher. Der wird wsl so 50-60k km sehen während seiner Laufzeit bei mir, deshalb ist alles was man als DD so brauchen könnte drin.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2020)

Ach den kann man extra bestellen?
Schäm dich wenn dem so ist [emoji28]

Heizung tut es doch bei Regen und Schnee, hab da gar keine Probleme mit.


----------



## worco (4. Februar 2020)

Ja das haben die selbst bei der Abholung zu mir gesagt hahaha... Naja wie gesagt beim Komfortzeugs hab ich halt keine Abstriche gemacht, hat auch 18fach El. Sitze drin, ACC, Lane Assist, Bose, Panoramadach usw... Fuer ne reine Fahrmaschine haette ich das sicher weggelassen. Macht aber auch so Spaß !


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Februar 2020)

Wenn man schon so viel Kohle raus haut kommt es auf das auch nimmer drauf an.   Und Irgendwann is man in nem Alter wo Komfort wichtiger wird als der Rest


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2020)

worco schrieb:


> Ich hab aber auf der AB auch bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten, ca 130-180 (schneller war ich noch nicht) ein riesenproblem mit der Spurtreue. Das Auto versetzt alle paar Sekunden links und rechts und erfordert ständige Korrekturen.


Was erwartest du von einem Motorsportfahrzeug?  Wenn du gradeaus fahren willst, dann musst du eine S-Klasse kaufen. Beim Porsche kann man das Fahrwerk auch so verunstalten das er gradeaus fährt, um die Kurve geht er dann aber nicht mehr.

Das ist ein Problem, was keine Werkstatt lösen kann. Außer nem kaputt geschraubten Auto und Ärger kommt da nix bei rum.


----------



## worco (4. Februar 2020)

Sorry TBF, das ist Schmarrn.
Ich hab schon nen paar 1000km Elfer hinter mir, und der hat normalerweise nen sehr stabilen Geradeauslauf. Hatte der 991.2 schon und der 992 erst recht. Das ist kein GT3 o. Ä....
Ich mach morgen mal nen Termin bei der Werkstatt. Hab grade nochmal paar km Autobahn bei verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten und Drücken gefahren, das ist so definitiv nicht gewollt und hat nichts mit Einlenkverhalten oder so zu tun.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Februar 2020)

Naja mach mal ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen was dabei rumkommt...  Hab schon so einige "fährt nicht gradeaus" Fälle beobachtet und auch selber bearbeitet und es ist immer das selbe bei rausgekommen. Das Fahrzeug ist i.O. und weder das Werk noch ein Fahrwerkspezi konnte was dran ändern. Dann ist bei manchen Autos das Fahrwerk auf Gradeauslauf eingestellt worden und es fuhr sich komplett *******. 

Am glücklichsten wirst du wenn du einen Reifen findest der dir das Gefühl vermittelt "gradeaus" zu fahren. Grade bei Winterreifen sind die Unterschiede extrem. Manche Reifen lassen das Auto tanzen, andere ziehen grundsätzlich irgendwo hin und andere laufen gefühlt sehr gut gradeaus. Die Reifen die tanzen, sind meistens mit Abstand die besten in Kurven und geben das meiste Feedback.


----------



## Riverna (5. Februar 2020)

Soso... Motorsporfahrzeuge fahren also nicht sonderlich gerne gerade aus. Dann frage ich mich als Benz Mitarbeiter, was ein AMG GTS ist. Kann kein Sportwagen sein, da er immerhin eine sehr hohe Spurtreue hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Februar 2020)

Nen AMG GTS mit hoher Spurtreue? Wo gibts den denn?  Ich hab noch keinen GTS gefahren, der nicht super nervös ist bei 250+.  Hab auch mal einen gefahren, der auf 750PS aufgeblasen war. Da radieren bei über 200 die Hinterräder, wenn die Reifen nicht warm sind und gradeaus fuhr der auch nicht. War bei dem aber auch egal, weil es ein reines Tracktool mit Semi-Slicks war.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Februar 2020)

Respekt wenn man sich solche Autos leisten kann.  Da muss man aber echt viel auf (unbegrenzten) Autobahnen unterwegs sein, damit sich sone Karre lohnt. 

Und während manche sich hier mal eben nen Porsche zulegen überlege ich, wie ich mittelfristig nen Zoe bezahlen könnte... Ich hab zwar aktuell echt noch keinen Bock auf Elektro, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis steht in meinen Augen nicht im Verhältnis zu Benzinern, dazu kommen die Ladesäulenproblematik, die Ladezeitenproblematik, längere Strecken mit dem Auto fahren wird auch schwer... Aber ich befürchte, dass mein Astra G hier in Berlin keine lange Zukunft haben wird. Und ein neuer Benziner wär mir hier bei den Hirngespinsten die sich die Politiker hier leider ausdenken etwas zu unsicher... 

Erstmal abwarten, ob ich, wenn ich umgezogen bin, überhaupt irgendwo ne Ladesäule hätte.


----------



## Zeiss (5. Februar 2020)

Also ein E63 M6 von Hamann liegt bei Vmax wie ein Brett auf der Straße... den kannst mit zwei Finger in der Spur halten. Und da hat Hamann nicht sonderlich viel am Fahrwerk gemacht... Auch ein E46 M3 CSL liegt relativ ruhig, er "hüpft" zwar, aber ist trotzdem spurtreu...


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2020)

TBF kann halt nicht richtig Auto fahren.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2020)

Juhu.. gestern die 40.000 voll gemacht.   Nach gerade mal knapp über 2 Jahren  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die nächsten 40.000  Hoffentlich bleibt es so fehlerfrei wie bis jetzt


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> TBF kann halt nicht richtig Auto fahren.


Auf diesen Kommentar kann man sich immer verlassen.  Hast du dafür ein Skript geschrieben, oder gibst du das noch per Hand ein?


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Juhu.. gestern die 40.000 voll gemacht.   Nach gerade mal knapp über 2 Jahren
> 
> Auf die nächsten 40.000  Hoffentlich bleibt es so fehlerfrei wie bis jetzt


Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Und natürlich viel Glück dabei, dass dir dein Auto weiterhin keinen Ärger bereitet. 

Im ersten Moment habe ich mir zwar gedacht "Alter, 20.000km/Jahr"... Aber im zweiten Gedankengang dachte ich mir "Naja, 20.000km/Jahr sind auch ganz schnell weg". Dafür, dass ich eigentlich (fast) nur hier in Berlin fahre, habe ich auch schon erstaunlich viele Kilometer versenkt - seit Mitte November etwa 2.500km (die angedachten 9.000km/Jahr werden so definitiv nicht reichen - zumal die Ausbildung bald rum ist, ich daher mehr und zu noch ungünstigeren Zeiten arbeiten werde und ich mir obendrein endlich die Ausflüge mit dem Auto leisten kann rechne ich damit, dass der Schnitt nach oben gehen wird ). Da gehen in ländlicheren Gegenden vermutlich schnell etliche Kilometer mehr drauf. 

So ein Tesla ist schon ein tolles Auto, dauert nur noch ne Weile, bis ich mir das leisten kann. 

Übrigens ist heute der erste Strafzettel gekommen - von dem dritten mutmaßlichen Verstoß. Nach Toleranzabzug 59km/h bei erlaubten 50km/h. Ich hab dann gleich mal die 15€ bezahlt...
Ich bin nur gespannt, ob der Rest dann auch noch kommt, oder ob ich Glück gehabt habe.


----------



## Riverna (6. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen AMG GTS mit hoher Spurtreue? Wo gibts den denn?



Alles klar Meister, damit hast du mir gerade Eindrucksvoll bewiesen das du mal so gar keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Februar 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Alles klar Meister, damit hast du mir gerade Eindrucksvoll bewiesen das du mal so gar keine Ahnung hast.


Ah ja... Wieviele GTS hast du schon so gefahren?
Und selbst den Kunden ist schon aufgefallen das ihr GTS deutlich mehr wie ein Rennfahrzeug fährt als ihre SLS(s). Viele bleiben ja beim Service da und man spricht z.B. über sowas. Aber du wirst mit Sicherheit mal den einen magischen GTS in die Werkstatt gefahren haben, der eine super Spurtreue hat.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2020)

Erstmal müsst ihr erklären was überhaupt ein AMG GTS sein soll. Ich kenne zwar einen AMG GT S, der liegt zwar nicht super ruhig auf der Piste, aber doch ordentlich. Schlimm was der McLaren SLR, der hat lenkbewegungen bei über 220 km/h direkt beanstandet indem die Lenkung plötzlich kein Gefühl mehr vermittelt hat. Man hätte immer das Gefühl die karre hat die Haftung verloren. 

Der GT S den ihr wahrscheinlich meint bin ich erst wenige Male gefahren und der macht das deutlich besser. Jedoch nicht wirklich gut. Einfach mal hundert fahren per Tempomat und dann voll durchlatschen bis 200 und gucken wie er sich verhält. Nö, das macht jede S-Klasse mMn besser. Zwar kann man das Lenkrad sehr leicht stabilisieren, aber ich finde wenn es bei einem Wagen gar nicht erst von Nöten ist, warum dann beim anderen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Februar 2020)

Was fährt denn bei hohem Tempo lässiger auf der Autobahn als eine S-Klasse? Eine S-Klasse in der Langversion? 
Schon logisch, dass ein großer Radstand zur Spurstabilität beiträgt.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2020)

Der GT ist aber auch kein Fiat Panda. 

Und ja, natürlich die Lage Version. Alles andere ist doch Kindergarten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf diesen Kommentar kann man sich immer verlassen.  Hast du dafür ein Skript geschrieben, oder gibst du das noch per Hand ein?



Gut, dass ich das zum ersten Mal so geschrieben habe.
Aber bleib weiter in deiner Blase, dass du der tollste Fahrer der Welt bist.
Deswegen schraubst du ja auch an Motoren herum und fährst in keiner grossen Rennserie.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment habe ich mir zwar gedacht "Alter, 20.000km/Jahr"... Aber im zweiten Gedankengang dachte ich mir "Naja, 20.000km/Jahr sind auch ganz schnell weg".



Das ist in der Tat wirklich ein kleines Problem das ich habe.. bis jetzt bin ich im Jahr meistens so maximal 10.000km gefahren. Allerdings ist es jetzt so entspannend und ruhig wenn man gemütlich dahin rollen kann und zum anderen kostet Autofahren auf einmal nix mehr.... ich hab für die 40.000km effektiv 65€ für Strom gezahlt, einmal 4 € für Wischwasser und das wars... Macht 69€, mit dem Geld bin ich im Mazda keine 600km weit gekommen....  Klar, Steuern, Versicherungen etc. hab ich nach wie vor, aber die sind mehr oder weniger gleich hoch. Und sonst sind die effektiven Fahrkosten brutal runter gestützt.... Wenn der Wagen 10 Jahr oder länger durch hält dann is das die günstigste Fortbewegung die ich je hatte  Klar ist der Kaufpreis erst mal hoch... aktuell liegt der in D für den Grossen Akku bei knapp über 90.000. Aber wenn ich mir da so ein Model 3 Long Rage für 50k ansehe... da hast alles drin , in 4,6 auf 100 reicht für fast alles auf der Strasse im Alltag.. ausser TFB fährt Gib dem ganzen noch 2 oder 3 Jahre... ich hab mir letztens ne Renault Zoe angesehen, (okay, ich fahre Autos immer lange, daher würde ich den Akku nach der Miete kaufen oder gleich mit..) und der ist echt schon super wenn zumindest zu Hause oder am Arbeitsplatz noch ne Steckdose hat wäre das schon perfekt. Mehr braucht man gar nimmer.


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> ich hab für die 40.000km effektiv 65€ für Strom gezahlt


Campierst Du vor einem Supercharger?


----------



## worco (6. Februar 2020)

Ich fahr mit meinem voraussichtlich 4-5000km pro Monat fuer nen Jahr, dann geht er wieder weg. Kraftstoffkosten maessig lieg ich da knapp hinter dem Tesla . Bin leider noch keinen Tesla ausführlich gefahren, nur den Taycan häufig, das geht schon, passt aber leider noch nicht zu meinem tatsächlichen Anforderungsprofil. 
 Heute mit nem Kollegen knapp 500km(250morgens hin zum größten Teil unbegrenzt und abends wieder zurück), 99% Autobahn gefahren und ihm ist das Spurtreue Thema selbst als Beifahrer aufgefallen. Nach oben hüpft da aber nichts, erst recht auf Sportstellung.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat wirklich ein kleines Problem das ich habe.. bis jetzt bin ich im Jahr meistens so maximal 10.000km gefahren. Allerdings ist es jetzt so entspannend und ruhig wenn man gemütlich dahin rollen kann und zum anderen kostet Autofahren auf einmal nix mehr.... ich hab für die 40.000km effektiv 65€ für Strom gezahlt, einmal 4 € für Wischwasser und das wars... Macht 69€, mit dem Geld bin ich im Mazda keine 600km weit gekommen....  Klar, Steuern, Versicherungen etc. hab ich nach wie vor, aber die sind mehr oder weniger gleich hoch. Und sonst sind die effektiven Fahrkosten brutal runter gestützt.... Wenn der Wagen 10 Jahr oder länger durch hält dann is das die günstigste Fortbewegung die ich je hatte  Klar ist der Kaufpreis erst mal hoch... aktuell liegt der in D für den Grossen Akku bei knapp über 90.000. Aber wenn ich mir da so ein Model 3 Long Rage für 50k ansehe... da hast alles drin , in 4,6 auf 100 reicht für fast alles auf der Strasse im Alltag.. ausser TFB fährt [emoji38]Gib dem ganzen noch 2 oder 3 Jahre... ich hab mir letztens ne Renault Zoe angesehen, (okay, ich fahre Autos immer lange, daher würde ich den Akku nach der Miete kaufen oder gleich mit..) und der ist echt schon super wenn zumindest zu Hause oder am Arbeitsplatz noch ne Steckdose hat wäre das schon perfekt. Mehr braucht man gar nimmer.


Naja, du solltest schon den Mazda gegenüber so fair sein und dessen Preis in deine Kalkulation mit einrechnen. 
Hat der Mazda beispielsweise 40.000 gekostet, so hat dich bei einem Kaufpreisunterschied von 50.000 EUR, der Tesla pro Jahr 25.000 Euro (bisher) mehr gekostet. Erst wenn du den wirklich lange behältst sinkt die Summe natürlich. 

Wie weit hast du es zur Arbeit? Ich frage weil ich die Möglichkeit habe den S von einem Kumpel zu übernehmen. Allerdings fahre ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit knapp 40 km Autobahn und dann abends wegen einem Umweg 70 km zurück (40 Autobahn, 30 Landstraße). Das Problem was ich sehe ist, dass da nirgendwo So ein supercharger steht. Außerdem würde der Wagen absolut ausnahmslos draußen stehen, bei Wind und Wetter und er hätte nur von etwa acht Uhr abends, bis morgen um fünf Zeit zum laden. Mein Kumpel druckst dabei ganz schön rum und lässt sich zu keiner handfesten Aussage überreden. Also frage ich dich: machbar? Denkst du das Auto macht das ein paar Jährchen mit?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Campierst Du vor einem Supercharger?



Nedd wirklich. Auch wenn ich 6km entfernt 10 Stalls habe, 20km weg weiter 14 und 24km nochmal 14 Stalls  Die Schnelladerdichte is also recht hoch hier in der Gegend.  Am SuC hab ich bisher grad mal  26% geladen. Der Rest grossteils in der Firma oder beim shoppen. Da haben sie Ladestationen, 16,5kW für lau. Nimmt man gerne mit  Und auch sonst gibt's immer wieder mal Möglichkeiten. Beim grossen Akku is man ja flexibel, mit 50% fahr ich noch 250 km.... In der Firma müsste ich zwar theoretisch den Industrietarif zahlen (der liegt bei weit unter 4 Cent  ) aber Cheffe verrechnet mir nichts als Gegenleistung für die gute Arbeit  Konnte damals meinen Opel Ampera auch schon dort gratis laden.  Die grössten Kostentreiber sind die Ladungen in Hotels im Urlaub bzw. das was ich als Ausfall verrechne wenn ich zu Hause an der PV-Anlage lade. Das geht dann ja 1:1 ins Auto und nicht ins Netz, also kein Umsatz dort.  Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt seit 3 Jahren keine Stromrechnung mehr bekommen habe die zu zahlen war und beim Wasser zahl ich noch rund 1/3, der Rest wird vom PV-Guthaben übernommen.  Auf die Art hab ich da auch keinen Umsatz bzw. Gewinn und muss auch nix als Einkommen zusätzlich versteuern.

@Cleriker Grad erst gesehen.. lass mich kurz nachdenken dann kann ich was sagen. Welches Modell wäre das denn? Akkugrösse jetzt? Welche Ladeoption hast du denn zu Haus? Normale Steckdsoe, CEE16, Campingdose?


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2020)

Okay, also PV hab ich nicht.

Theoretisch Campingdose nur schwankt Die aus unerklärlichen Gründen manchmal und hat schon zwei Wandler im Wohnmobil in Rauch aufgehen lassen, das wäre mir zu riskant. Ich würde demnach lieber auf die normale Haushaltssteckdose setzen.

Beim Akku bin ich überfragt. Ich weiß aber das es eines der ersten in Deutschland ausgelieferten Modelle ist. Quasi first Generation. Ich kann ihn aber noch fragen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Februar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat wirklich ein kleines Problem das ich habe..


Das ist doch kein Problem, Autofahren macht dir sicherlich genauso viel Spaß wie mir. 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> bis jetzt bin ich im Jahr meistens so maximal 10.000km gefahren. Allerdings ist es jetzt so entspannend und ruhig wenn man gemütlich dahin rollen kann und zum anderen kostet Autofahren auf einmal nix mehr.... ich hab für die 40.000km effektiv 65€ für Strom gezahlt, einmal 4 € für Wischwasser und das wars...


Nunja, wenn man nicht gerade ein Eigenheim mit Solarzellen auf dem Dach hat oder in der Nähe eines Superchargers wohnt (sofern man noch den Strom gratis hat - hat man beim Tesla denn noch den Strom gratis?), bezweifle ich, dass man 40.000km weit für nur 65€ kommt. Gibt zwar durchaus auch kostenlose Lademöglichkeiten im öffentlichen Raum, an denen hält man sich aber, denke ich mal, selten solange auf, um nennenswert zu tanken.

Hat man natürlich Lademöglichkeiten auf Arbeit...  Wobei einem der AG den Strom wohl kaum auf Dauer schenken wird. 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Macht 69€, mit dem Geld bin ich im Mazda keine 600km weit gekommen....  Klar, Steuern, Versicherungen etc. hab ich nach wie vor, aber die sind mehr oder weniger gleich hoch. Und sonst sind die effektiven Fahrkosten brutal runter gestützt.... Wenn der Wagen 10 Jahr oder länger durch hält dann is das die günstigste Fortbewegung die ich je hatte


Nunja, die Frage ist, wie die Werkstattkosten ausfallen werden. Die Ersatzteilkosten sind das eine, aber interessant wirds ab dem Punkt, wo für Arbeiten Mechaniker gebraucht werden, die für den Umgang mit Hochvoltanlagen geschult sind. 
Ich schätze mal, dass sich die KFZ-Industrie die Ersparnisse durch weniger Verschleißteile garantiert irgendwo wiederholen wird. 


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Klar ist der Kaufpreis erst mal hoch... aktuell liegt der in D für den Grossen Akku bei knapp über 90.000. Aber wenn ich mir da so ein Model 3 Long Rage für 50k ansehe... da hast alles drin , in 4,6 auf 100 reicht für fast alles auf der Strasse im Alltag.. ausser TFB fährt Gib dem ganzen noch 2 oder 3 Jahre... ich hab mir letztens ne Renault Zoe angesehen, (okay, ich fahre Autos immer lange, daher würde ich den Akku nach der Miete kaufen oder gleich mit..) und der ist echt schon super wenn zumindest zu Hause oder am Arbeitsplatz noch ne Steckdose hat wäre das schon perfekt. Mehr braucht man gar nimmer.


Ich beschäftige mich (nicht nur wegen den Hirngespinsten des Berliner Senats) durchaus mit dem Gedanken, dass mein nächstes Auto ein Elektroauto werden könnte. Mit dem Renault Zoe und dem bevorstehenden VW ID.3 bestehen ja endlich mal brauchbare und bezahlbare Optionen im Raum. 
Nunja...

- Preis: Rein der Anschaffungspreis ist halt so eine Sache. Im Vergleich zu einem Benziner wie z.B. dem VW Polo ist der Zoe immernoch relativ teuer. Beim ID.3 bin ich mal gespannt, jedoch rechne ich stark damit, dass der selbst mit dem kleinsten Akku empfindlich teurer wie der Zoe wird. Die Motorleistung reicht ebenso für normale Autobahngeschwindigkeiten aus, das wäre für mich ausdrücklich kein Nachteil. Zum Preis kämen zumindest beim Zoe noch die Batteriemiete dazu - und halt der Strom an öffentlichen Säulen. Ich wohne halt nunmal wie die allermeisten Berliner in einer Mietwohnung, da sind eigene Lademöglichkeiten schlicht fernab der Realität. 

- Reichweite: Da ich mich hauptsächlich in der Stadt bewege, ist das im Alltag eher selten ein Problem. Allerdings gibt es doch durchaus auch mal Fälle, wo man längere Strecken fahren will. Dem Zoe dürfte realistisch gesehen nach 250-300km die Puste ausgehen. Kein (großer) Nachteil im Alltag, für längere Strecken aber ein ganz dicker Minuspunkt. Längere Ausflüge mit dem Auto Zwecks dem Spaß am Fahren fallen damit aus, wenn man nicht ewig lange Pausen einplant (Vollladen geht über die übliche Viertel- bis halbe Stunde Pausenzeit hinaus). Der VW ID.3 mit dem mittleren oder großen Akku wäre da zwar durchaus interessant und auch in der Realität so langsam für lange Strecken geeignet. Großer Pluspunkt, denn am meisten freue mich darauf, dass ich mir nach dem Ende der Ausbildung endlich mehr wie 2 1/2 mal im Monat tanken leisten kann und damit auch lange Ausflüge mit dem Auto möglich werden (und ein Roadtrip mit nem Kollegen aus der ersten Ausbildung steht auch noch im Raum ). Wie aber schon gesagt, ich rechne stark damit, dass der VW ID.3 mit dem mittleren und großen Akku vermutlich teurer wird wie sich viele erhoffen.

- Lademöglichkeiten: Ich habe bei mir in der Nähe tatsächlich eine öffentliche Ladesäule, an der man durchaus auch mal Chancen hat einen Platz zu bekommen und die nicht von Carsharing-Autos dauerbesetzt ist. Das Problem ist nur: Ich werde nach der Ausbildung definitiv umziehen - und wenn ich dann keine Ladesäule in der Nähe meines Wohnortes (sagen wir mal im Radius 1km) habe wo ich längerfristig laden kann (= Supermarktparkplatz fiele bspw. aus), kann ich mir das Elektroauto dann in die Haare schmieren. Ladesäulen auf Arbeit? Naja... Bei meinem Job praktisch unmöglich. 

Kein Witz, ich wäre durchaus an einem Elektroauto wie dem VW ID.3 oder dem Renault Zoe interessiert, wirklich, ernsthaft - weil das endlich realitätstaugliche Modelle sind. Leider werden da die fehlenden Rahmenbedingungen ein Problem werden - und der Preis, der im Vergleich zu Benzinern echt hoch ist.
Da so ein Auto durchaus ne teure Investition ist und ich durchaus vorhabe mein nächstes Auto länger wie 10 Jahre zu fahren, bin ich mir echt unsicher ob es ne gute Idee wäre noch nen Benziner zu kaufen und für das Auto danach Elektro in Betracht zu ziehen. Hier drohen ab 2030 Fahrverbote.  Und der Sprit wird ja in Zukunft absichtlich teurer gemacht. Sonst wäre etwas in die Richtung der Klasse VW Polo gesetze Sache.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2020)

So, auf meine Nachfrage hat er mir jetzt erklärt dass es wohl ein 60Kwh Akku wäre, die Software aber auf 40 begrenzt weil er eigentlich mit so einem kleinem Akku bestellt war (aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts). Hilft dir das weiter?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2020)

Wie schafft man es denn, bei 40.000km nur einmal 4€ für Wischwasser auszugeben?
Da gebe ich in einem Winter schon mehr aus.
Aber davon ab, wenn ich sehe was so ein Model S kostet, kann ich sehr oft tanken und Service machen lassen, bis ich auf das Geld komme.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Februar 2020)

@Cleriker
So.. alles durch gelesen. Also der Mazda war Neupreis über 64.000  Mazda 6 MPS. Geiles Auto, Power wie man es von alten japanischen Turbos kennt (bis 2.500 kommt nix, und dann bläst er  ) und der hat sich genüssliche 10,5l Superplus genommen...  Und ja, ich plane auch den Tesla lange zu behalten. 10 Jahre sind mal mindestens angestrebt. Den Mazda hatte ich 8 1/2 Jahre lang. Ich rechne ja aktuell auch nur die kosten die mich der km effektiv kostet. Mit Anschaffung etc. liegt der Mazda derzeit noch leicht vorn weil eben der Kaufpreis weniger war. Das kann ein 100k Auto nicht in 2 Jahren aufholen....

Zum Tesla. Ich selber parke in der Firma draussen, zu Hause so halb, er hat ein Dach überm Kopf aber weder Windschutz oder so... also Temperaturen bekommt er voll ab.  Du hast 110km Tagesstrecke. Wenn du in D voll fährst (ok, bringt zeitlich wohl nix aber soll gut fürs Ego sein) wirst auf die Art wohl so 22 bis 23kWh brauchen. Nach kurzer Zeit nervt dich aber das Geheize und du nimmst es lockerer. Dann solltest im Schnitt mit 20 kWh am Tag hin kommen. Für die 110 km am Tag reicht auch der kleinste Akku mit 50% Kapazitätsverlust...  Wenns einer der ersten ist dann ist es wohl einer mit 85kWh. Die haben aktuell teilweise etwas Probleme und werden in der Kapazität und Ladeleistung eingeschränkt. Je nach Akku schlimmer oder weniger. Aber 320 - 330 km gehen damit auch im Winter noch. Wenn du oft viel Langstrecke fährst würde ich eventuell davon Abstand nehmen oder mir wenigstens bewusst sein dass du auch mal ne Stunde dann am SuC stehen kannst bis voll genug ist. Ob der Akku betroffen ist oder nicht lässt sich an der typischen Reichweite bei 100% Ladung sehen. Ich müsse die genauen Werte nachsehen wenn dir das wichtig ist. 
Wenn du auf ne normale Haushaltssteckdose gehst wäre wichtig dass die sauber installiert ist und dann solltest nicht mit viel mehr als 11 oder 12A laden. Das sind dann rund 2,5kW, heisst also sop rund 9h müsstest den angesteckt haben damit du deine Tagesleistung wieder rein bekommst. Im Sommer etwas weniger, im Winter aber werden es die 9h sein. Eventuell macht es da sinn die Steckdose dann so installieren zu lassen dass du die blaue Campingsteckdsoe dran machen kannst dann könntest mit 16A laden was 3,7kW entspricht. Dann wären es nur noch gut 6h.  Wennst aber die normale Steckdose in nem guten Zustand ist und du sie regelmässig überprüfst geht das auch. Eventuell hier dann einrechnen dass du so alle 1 - 2 Jahre mal das Innenleben austauscht weil die kleinen Klammern mit der Zeit lose werden und du dann mehr Übergangswiederstand hast was zu mehr Hitze führen kann. Wenn man da einfach dauerhaft mit 13A zieht über teilweise 20h oder mehr und die Steckdose is schon 30 Jahre alt kanns dann schon mal zu qualmen anfangen. Deshalb wäre eine blaue CEE Dose in jedem Fall das Optimale. Das reicht eigentlich auch schon. Du kannst im Auto ja manuell auch die Leistung runter regeln. 
Ich lade in der Firma entweder mit der T13 einphasig mit 10A oder mit der T15 Dose 3phaisg bei 5A. Hab ja Zeit und langsames Laden hat der Akku angeblich gern. 
Deine 9 Stunden an der Steckdose sind also machbar aber ehrlich gesagt nicht optimal solange du keine anderen Lademöglichkeiten sonst hast. Aber sobald du ne blaue CEE hast würde ich sagen problemlos. Da bekommst in 9h knapp über 30kWh rein. Das reicht locker. 
Wenns einer der ersten ist dann ist er wohl schon aus der Werksgarantie raus, ausgenommen Akku und Motor. Motoren gehen eigentlich nicht mehr kaputt, die Zeiten sind vorbei. Hin und wieder mal die Lager, aber selbst damit könnte man noch zehntausende km fahren, es fängt nur irgendwann an zu surren 
Ein weiterer Schwachpunkt ist die MCU 0/1, bzw. der Multimediacomputer. Der hat ne eMMC Karte drin und die wir durch extremes Logging früher oder später verrecken.  Eventuell war das schon der Fall, dann is wieder etwas Ruhe. Aber früher oder später kommt das. Kostet dann ab 3.000€ aufwärts. Es gibt aber schon Leute (unter anderem in Holland) die den alten eMMC Chip raus machen und nen neuen viel grösseren rein so dass das Problem dann damit gegessen ist. Bei den neueren MCU ab April 2018 hat Tesla selber schon nen grossen Chip rein gemacht, die halten auch.  Ich bin auch noch mit de alten gesegnet und werde wohl am Tag nach Garantieende den Chip tauschen lassen. 

Mechanisch kann nicht so arg viel kaputt gehen und viele Ersatzteile kosten auch nicht die Welt. Teuer wird's halt bei speziellen Hochvoltteilen oder eben dem Computer... zumal die nen Stundensatz haben der sich gewaschen hat. Dazu kommt dass sie ein ganz anderes Servicekonzept verfolgen als man kennt. Kein Telefon, kein e-mail. Du hast das Auto auf der Handyapp und kannst von dort aus Servicetermine direkt in dem gewünschten Center buchen. Wenn es was ist das keine Hebebühne braucht kommt in Zukunft immer öfter ein Ranger-Service vorbei. Der kann fast alles vor Ort reparieren (musst ihm nur sagen wo das Auto ist). Ich war letztens auf ner Veranstaltung in Bern und der Werkstattleiter meinte dass in  bis 2 Jahren man wirklich nur noch Arbeiten vor Ort haben will die 11 oder mehrere Tage gehen. Batteriewechsel, Motorwechsel, Kabelbäume wechseln oder ne neue Klimaanlage einbauen etc. Alle anderen Arbeiten sollen dann direkt beim Kunden vor Ort erledigt werden.  Is ein Konzept das man so hier nicht kennt.
Was du dir auch bewusst sein musst ist die Tatsache dass die ne etwas krasse Softwarepolitik haben. Ok, bei den ganz Alten kommt nicht mehr so viel. Aber es kommen immer noch laufend neue Funktionen etc. via Update. Wenn du bei VW ein neues Navi vom neuen Modelljahr haben willst musst ein neues Auto kaufen. Bei Tesla bekommst das Naviupdate halt online zugeschickt. Blöd dabei ist dass sie manchmal etwas übers Ziel hinaus schiessen und dann aber mal während ein paar Tagen bis paar Wochen eventuell ne andere Funktion raus fliegt weil was verbuggt ist. Je nachdem was du nutzt is es wichtig oder egal. Kommt zwar meist wieder aber kann halt sein dass du nen Monat zum Beispiel auf die automatische Inneraumklimatisierung beim Parken verzichten musst.  Und glaub mir.. die programmieren die Klima meist im Sommer kaputt und die Heizung im Winter  
Es sind geile Autos, was die Firma in den letzten 10 Jahren aufgebaut hat ist sowieso krank und sie gehen eher den Weg des Machens. Wenn's mal schief geht guckt man dann was man machen kann. Muss man in gewisser Weise mögen. Die warten nicht bis es quasi perfekt ist, sondern es kommt einfach mal und funktioniert mal besser und mal schlechter. Und nach 1 bis 2 Jahren geht's dann.  Bestes Beispiel war der Regensensor. Da wollten sie weg von dem Sensor und das mit den Kameras die eh da sind machen... also gabs ab Anfang 2017 oder so nur noch Regensensor via Kamera und nicht mehr via eigenem Sensor..  naja. Sagen wirs so. Seit November 2019 tut es jetzt so wie ich es erwarte  Zwischen drin wurde es mal besser, dann auch mal schlechter und jetzt kann man sagen, es klappt. 

In deinem Fall würd ich mal fragen ob du nicht einfach mal ein paar Tage das ausprobieren kannst. Dann siehst du am Besten ob es für dich passt oder nicht. Ich überred da niemanden mehr zu irgendwas sondern informiere einfach wie es läuft und biete auch Testfahrten etc. an. Und dann muss es für jemanden am Ende halt entweder passen oder nicht. Für mich gibt's jedenfalls definitiv keinen Verbrenner mehr, die Zeit ist vorbei. Ob ich in 10 Jahren wieder nen Telsa hole, was anderes oder eventuell gar kein eigenes Auto mehr.. kann ich jetzt und heute nedd sagen. 

Puh.. viel Text, aber wennst willst, einfach melden wenn Fragen sind...

@Jom79
Keine Ahnung wie viel Wasser da drin ist. Ich hab nur einmal etwas nachgefüllt bisher... Okay, er hat leider keine Fächerdüsen, daher kommt da auch nicht soo arg viel raus. Aber ich weiss bis heute nicht wie die Lampe dazu aussieht  ​


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2020)

Sind bei mir 4 Liter und die reichen nicht den Winter über.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2020)

@Kuhprah: Vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke vom Tesla. 
Hoffen wir halt nur mal, dass Tesla auch mal bezahlbarere Kleinwagen baut und sich nicht nur auf große und teure Limousinen und Geländewagen spezialisiert. Den einzigen Kritikpunkt den ich bei denen sehe ist nämlich echt der Preis...  Irgendwas im Dreh 25.000€, muss ja nicht extrem stark motorisiert und mit Luxusfeatures ausgestattet sein.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2020)

Okay, danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, echt klasse. Eigentlich hatte ich mir ja gesagt das nächste Auto wird Wasserstoff tanken, aber leider lassen sich die Hersteller echt Zeit. Der Erdgas den ich jetzt als Pendelkutsche fahre kommt in die Jahre und da ist Elektro halt eventuell doch der passende Übergang. 

Ich gucke dass ich den Wagen mal ein oder zwei Wochen wirklich ausprobieren kann, dann entscheide ich mich. Danke sehr.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Februar 2020)

Gern geschehen. 
Naja, ob das mit dem Wasserstoff so schnell geht.. und günstig wird das auch erst in dutzenden von Jahren wenn es für den Kleinwagenbereich überhaupt je kommt. Da sind die Batteriespeicher schon besser, zumal die sich ja auch gerade erst so richtig entwickeln und die Preise dort sich quasi jährlich halbieren. So ein SEAT Mii (oder die Derivate von Skoda und VW) ist als Pendlerauto schon gar nicht so schlecht. Renault Zoe, Peugeot 208e, Opel Corsa-e etc.. da kommt jetzt in 2020 einiges. Und das muss auch verkauft werden sonst wirds teuer für die … Und wenn man das eine Mal im Jahr wo man mehr Platz braucht sich nen Mietwagen oder Carsharing Wagen holt ist auch der Extremfall schon abgegrast  Wobei bei euren Förderungen sollte in 1 bis 2 Jahren auch in der Kompaktklasse was für 25.000 zu bekommen sein.

@Cleriker
Es is halt nach wie vor ein riesen Schiff. 5m Länge, über 2m Breite. Klar kann mans sparsam fahren (ich lieg nur bei rund 18,5kWh im Schnitt, da reichen 9h Stunden Schuko gut), aber vor allem in D fahrt ihr teilweise wie die bekloppten. Und wenn du quasi ein Auto der Kategorie Audis S5 oder je nach Batterie dann RS5 unterm Ar.. hast und umgerechnet nicht mehr als 8 Liter im Tank hast dann würde einem auch sehr schnell auffallen wie brutal der Fahrstil sich auf den Verbrauch auswirkt. Das ist in etwa so wie wenn du statt der 85er Batterie ne 650kWh Batterie hättest, dann wäre die Reichweite mal locker jenseits der 3.000km mit einer Ladung.. schafft das mal mit nem RS5 und einer Tankladung... Rein vom Energiebedarf her gesehen halt. Über 60% und im Regelfall noch mehr geht da halt in heisser Luft auf wo du nix von hast... 
Aber ausprobieren ist am Besten. Nur du kannst sagen ob es dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2020)

Was heißt denn da "wie bekloppte"?
Wir dürfen auf Landstraßen 100 fahren, inklusive Toleranz also Tempomat 110 km/h. Dann liegt ja nicht jeder Ort an einer Autobahn. Manchmal kann man gut 80 Prozent des Weges auf der Autobahn machen, muss dann aber dafür noch 20 Prozent  Stadtring, oder sonstwas fahren um zum Ziel zu kommen. Also einen Haken schlagen, wo über normale Straßen eine direktere Verbindung möglich wäre. 
Diese Zeit für den Haken / Umweg muss man auf der Autobahn schon rausholen und zudem will man ja auch nicht auf die Autobahn um genau so schnell zu fahren wie auf der Landstraße. Also wirds flotter.
Auf meiner Pendelstrecke kannst du ab 150 km/h erst mitbekommen. Darunter bist du nur hektisch am abbremsen, Gas geben, wieder Bremsen, schnell von sir zu Spur hüpfen, am besten noch bevor der Blinker das zweite Mal Licht gibt fertig damit weil schon einer angedonnert kommt. 
Ich selbst war bis vor zwei Jahren etwa (da hatte ich noch schnellere Autos) spätestens am Ende des Beschleunigungsstreifens auf 170 und ein paar Sekunden später setzte ich den Tempomat bei geschmeidigen 210, nur um drei Kilometer weiter die Abfahrt zu meinem Lieblingsimbiss zu nehmen. Warum auch nicht? Dafür ist diese Autobahn Ja gedacht. Schnell von a nach b. 

Wir sind einfach ein schnelllebiges Volk.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2020)

Was ist daran falsch mit 250 zur Arbeit zu fahren? Da kann ich morgens 10 Minuten länger schlafen. 

Oder wenn ich 650km in den Urlaub fahre, dann mit Sicherheit nicht mit 80km/h. Dann komme ich ja nie an und muss noch irgendwo übernachten. So mache ich schön Gas und bin in 4-5 Stunden super entspannt am Ziel und kann den Tag noch nutzen.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gern geschehen.
> Naja, ob das mit dem Wasserstoff so schnell geht.. und günstig wird das auch erst in dutzenden von Jahren wenn es für den Kleinwagenbereich überhaupt je kommt. Da sind die Batteriespeicher schon besser, zumal die sich ja auch gerade erst so richtig entwickeln und die Preise dort sich quasi jährlich halbieren.


Ich erachte Batteriespeicher-Elektrofahrzeuge nicht wirklich als besser und auch nicht als umweltfreundlicher. Das große Problem mit der Herstellung und Entsorgung von Akkus bleibt nämlich weiterhin ein (sehr teures) Problem. Für mich haben Batteriespeicher-Elektrofahrzeuge eher den faden Beigeschmack von "Hauptsache, wir verpesten nicht hier die Umwelt" und "Wir können den Leuten mehr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen". Obendrein bringen die eben das große Problem der langen Ladezeiten und/oder der geringen Reichweite und/oder des sehr hohen Fahrzeuggewichtes und/oder des sehr hohen Anschaffungspreises mit.

Ich sehe die Teile quasi bloß als Übergangstechnologie, bis vernünftig und effizient Wasserstoff hergestellt werden kann. Den kann man (schnell) Tanken, man muss die Elektro-Infrastruktur nicht teuer ausbauen und das Problem mit den Akkus ist extrem reduziert. 
Synthetische Kraftstoffe wären auch ne Idee.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> So ein SEAT Mii (oder die Derivate von Skoda und VW) ist als Pendlerauto schon gar nicht so schlecht. Renault Zoe, Peugeot 208e, Opel Corsa-e etc.. da kommt jetzt in 2020 einiges. Und das muss auch verkauft werden sonst wirds teuer für die …


Ich weiß ja nicht, aber diese "bis zu 260km Reichweite" bei deinem genannten Mii (Mii Mii ) dürften in der Realität bestenfalls 200km bringen. Im Winter dann noch entsprechend weniger. Wenn man dann auch mal schnell fahren will wirds übel. 
Da darf man also spätestens alle zwei bis drei Tage an die Dose. Geringfügig längere Strecken werden dann schon nahezu unmöglich, ohne ewige Pausen einzurechnen. 

Als Hausbesitzer mit eigenem Grundstück oder als Hausmieter möge das häufige Laden daheim vielleicht realistisch sein. Für Bewohner von Wohnungen, gerade in Städten, sind Batteriespeicher-Elektrofahrzeuge sowieso kompliziert realisierbar, aber dann noch solche mit so geringen Reichweiten? 
Das ist nämlich genau das Problem, weshalb ich mit dem Gedanken eines Elektroautos hadere. Noch habe ich theoretisch ne Lademöglichkeit, aber wenn ich umziehe, kann das ganz, ganz anders aussehen. Und dann wird das E-Auto schnell zum sehr großen und sehr teurem Briefbeschwerer. 

Obendrein ist das Laden an öffentlichen Säulen halt ungemein teurer wie daheim an einer eigenen Dose. 

Aber ja, dieses Jahr wird hinsichtlich Elektroautos echt interessant - ich darf hoffen. 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und wenn man das eine Mal im Jahr wo man mehr Platz braucht sich nen Mietwagen oder Carsharing Wagen holt ist auch der Extremfall schon abgegrast  Wobei bei euren Förderungen sollte in 1 bis 2 Jahren auch in der Kompaktklasse was für 25.000 zu bekommen sein.


Naja, die Mietkosten von einem Mietwagen sind nicht ohne, dann muss man recht hohe Kautionen hinterlegen (wofür es erstmal eine RICHTIGE Kreditkarte braucht), dann wirds im Schadensfall relativ schnell teuer... Und im eigenen Auto verreisen ist halt auch wieder was anderes. Mietwagen halte ich da für keine Alternative. Insbesondere, wenn man zwecks dem Spaß am Fahren häufiger mal längere Ausflüge machen will.  

Am Ende bestraft man die Leute, die sich kein reichweitenstarkes (teures) Elektroauto leisten können, damit irgendwie auch und zwingt sie in solchen Fällen zu teuren Ausgaben. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch mit 250 zur Arbeit zu fahren? Da kann ich morgens 10 Minuten länger schlafen.


Ähm ja... YouTube
Weil man für marginale Vorteile einen extremen Spritverbrauch erzeugt. Wenn die eine zwar auf der Strecke Hamburg-Berlin 20 Minuten schneller ist, dafür aber 1 1/2 Tanks verfährt, der eine zwar 20 Minuten langsamer ist, aber nur einen halben Tank verjagt...

Ich bin definitiv nicht für Tempo 130, aber irgendein realistisches Limit (über 160-180 könnte man in meinen Augen reden) ist vertretbar. Ginge es nur ums Geld wäre es mir ja ziemlich egal, ich meine, wenn du es dir leisten kannst... Aber der Sprit kommt in Form von Abgasen halt auch hinten wieder raus, und da ist ein ganzer Tank Mehrverbrauch für den marginalen Zeitgewinn echt enorm überflüssig.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ähm ja... YouTube
> Weil man für marginale Vorteile einen extremen Spritverbrauch erzeugt. Wenn die eine zwar auf der Strecke Hamburg-Berlin 20 Minuten schneller ist, dafür aber 1 1/2 Tanks verfährt, der eine zwar 20 Minuten langsamer ist, aber nur einen halben Tank verjagt...
> 
> Ich bin definitiv nicht für Tempo 130, aber irgendein realistisches Limit (über 160-180 könnte man in meinen Augen reden) ist vertretbar. Ginge es nur ums Geld wäre es mir ja ziemlich egal, ich meine, wenn du es dir leisten kannst... Aber der Sprit kommt in Form von Abgasen halt auch hinten wieder raus, und da ist ein ganzer Tank Mehrverbrauch für den marginalen Zeitgewinn echt enorm überflüssig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesel Leih-Gurke, 20 Minuten Stau(kompletter Stillstand) und 210er Winterreifen. Soviel dazu.  Hab jetzt leider nicht von jeder Fahrt, die ich jemals gemacht habe ein Foto.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2020)

Was soll uns das jetzt zeigen?
Dass du wie immer am heizen bist und der Verbrauch dementsprechend hoch ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2020)

Hoher Verbrauch?  Hätte ich noch weniger verbraucht, wäre der Tank irgendwann übergelaufen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2020)

Das ist nen Diesel laut deiner Aussage.
Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die fahren sowas mit 4-5 Litern.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2020)

Bei einem Verbrauch von fast 10L Diesel auf 100km bei einem modernen Dieselauto kann man definitv davon ausgehen, dass du bis ans Ende geheizt hast.
Die Dinger lassen sich selbst bei deutlich über 130 mit einem sehr viel geringeren Verbrauch fahren, und orientiert man sich um 130, sind unter 5L auf 100km bei sehr guten Autos sogar machbar.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2020)

Man muss ja nur mal auf den Schnitt gucken, 129km/h und er sagt, er hat 20 Minuten im Stau gestanden.
Da weiss man wie er einfach nur immer Vollgas fährt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Februar 2020)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei einem Verbrauch von fast 10L Diesel auf 100km bei einem modernen Dieselauto kann man definitv davon ausgehen, dass du bis ans Ende geheizt hast.
> Die Dinger lassen sich selbst bei deutlich über 130 mit einem sehr viel geringeren Verbrauch fahren, und orientiert man sich um 130, sind unter 5L auf 100km bei sehr guten Autos sogar machbar.


Wenn frei war immer schön laufen lassen.  Ich finde das eher extrem erstaunlich das der nur 10L/100km gebraucht hat. Alles unter 10L ist ein absoluter top Wert. Andere Leute brauchen für die gleiche Strecke locker mehr als die doppelte Zeit. Ich hatte so noch einen ganzen Tag, den ich nutzen konnte.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2020)

Du lebst echt in deiner eigenen Welt.


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn frei war immer schön laufen lassen.  Ich finde das eher extrem erstaunlich das der nur 10L/100km gebraucht hat. Alles unter 10L ist ein absoluter top Wert. Andere Leute brauchen für die gleiche Strecke locker mehr als die doppelte Zeit. Ich hatte so noch einen ganzen Tag, den ich nutzen konnte.


Diese Leute haben also dementsprechend eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von unter 65 km/h auf 500km Autobahn und brauchen für die Strecke 8 Stunden? Genau.  Das was Du da fabriziert hast ist nichts Besonderes. Bis auf den Verbrauch. Der ist für einen Diesel extrem hoch. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich erachte Batteriespeicher-Elektrofahrzeuge nicht wirklich als besser und auch nicht als umweltfreundlicher. Das große Problem mit der Herstellung und Entsorgung von Akkus bleibt nämlich weiterhin ein (sehr teures) Problem.


Akkus findest Du aber auch bei Autos mit Brennstoffzellenantrieb. Allerdings sind diese dann deutlich kleiner.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Teile quasi bloß als Übergangstechnologie, bis vernünftig und effizient Wasserstoff hergestellt werden kann. Den kann man (schnell) Tanken, man muss die Elektro-Infrastruktur nicht teuer ausbauen und das Problem mit den Akkus ist extrem reduziert.
> Synthetische Kraftstoffe wären auch ne Idee.


Warum möchtest Du denn Strom für die Wasserstoffherstellung verwenden, nur um den Wasserstoff hinterher im Auto wieder in Strom umzuwandeln? Das ergibt IMHO keinen Sinn. Siehe Grafik: Brennstoffzellenfahrzeug – Wikipedia

Und Wasserstoff kannst Du übrigens nur "schnell" tanken, wenn die Tankstelle gerade bereit ist. Ansonsten wartest Du erstmal, wenn gerade jemand vor Dir getankt hat. Die Tankstelle ist dann nämlich gerade dabei, den Wasserstoff wieder auf den benötigten Druck zu bringen, bevor es mit dem Tanken weitergehen kann. Das kostet natürlich auch wieder eine Menge Energie. 

Insgesamt ist das Ganze ziemlich ineffizient und teuer.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum möchtest Du denn Strom für die Wasserstoffherstellung verwenden, nur um den Wasserstoff hinterher im Auto wieder in Strom umzuwandeln? Das ergibt IMHO keinen Sinn. Siehe Grafik: Brennstoffzellenfahrzeug – Wikipedia


Weil unser stromnetz die erzeugte energie teilweise nicht ab transportiert bekommt? 
Dazu gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten wasserstoff zu erzeugen. Daran würde es in zukunft also nicht scheitern und momentan ist es wohl eh mehr ein abfallprodukt der chemie-industrie.
Naja, egal was sich irgendwann mal durch setzt, es muß reichweite haben oder sich schnell betanken/laden lassen. (in 5 min.) Ich hätte jedenfalls keine lust darauf, wenn ich 900 km am tag fahren will, den ganzen tag damit zu verbringen. Dazu stehen nicht überall ladesäulen herum und man muß umwege fahren. Die akku-problematik lasse ich dabei mal außen vor. Da wird es in zukunft hoffentlich etwas leicht recycle-bares mit hoher energie-dichte geben.


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2020)

Du hast schon Recht. Bevor wir Überkapazitäten  "entsorgen" können wir auch Wasserstoff daraus machen. Es ist aber ineffizient, wenn wir damit in Zukunft den Großteil der Autoflotte versorgen wollen. Wir brauchen eher geeignete Speicher für überschüssige Energie, um diese bei Bedarf abrufen zu können. Wasserstoff ist zwar so ein "Speicher", aber ist aufgrund seiner zahlreichen Nachteile (Effizienz, Lagerung) eine eher schlechte Wahl.

Und dieses "Abfallprodukt" der Chemieindustrie wird bei weitem nicht den Bedarf decken. Herr Altmaier (sicherlich ein ausgewiesener Experte auf diesem Gebiet /ironie off) geht bereits jetzt davon aus, dass Wasserstoff in Zukunft importiert werden muss, aber will ganz vorne mitspielen: BMWi  - Wir muessen bei Wasserstoff die Nummer 1 werden!

Btw: Wasserstoff-Tanksäulen stehen auch nicht überall rum. Ich glaube, ich komme eher irgendwo an einen Schukostecker als an eine Wasserstofftanke, wenn es mal eng wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2020)

Wenn der wasserstoff aber mal von einer grünalge erzeugt wird, wird die herstellung auch effizienter.
Letzten endes wird es aber wohl so werden, das für kurz-strecken akku-fahrzeuge den vorrang bekommen werden und wer viel lang-strecke fährt nimmt eben die brennstoffzelle. Allerdings wäre mir sowas wie die nanoFlowcell am liebsten. Das ist quasi eine fluss-zelle, also eine batterie bei der die flüssigkeit hindurch fließt. Selbige kann man dann nach tanken und gut. Zudem wäre es, wenn es so funktioniert wie der hersteller sagt, eine gute lösung für alles mögliche rund um die energieversorgung. 
Man stelle sich vor man produziert das fluid an der küste mit öko-strom, transportiert es via pipeline quer durchs land und macht es lokal in kleineren stationen wieder zu strom. Das würde das netz entlasten, man bräuchte auch keine neuen haupttrassen und da man schnell mal was einspeisen kann wird die versorgung auch noch stabiler. Dazu kommt dann auch noch eine gute lager-fähigkeit...


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Februar 2020)

9,6l für nen 6l V12 Diesel in nem 2,5t SUV der geprügelt wurde ist jetzt eigentlich noch brauchbar. Wenns aber nen etwas kleineres Auto war.. naja.. jeder wie er mag. Mit Leuten aus D übers Tempolimit zu reden ist wie mit nem Amerikaner über deren Waffenbesitz. Beides gleich aussichtslos.  Andererseits.. freie Waffenbesitz ist in der westlichen Welt genau so selten wie freies Fahren.. von daher haben USA, D und Nordkorea einiges gemeinsam


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2020)

Ja das Redox-Flow System ist schon seit Jahren im Gespräch in entsprechenden Kreisen, nur leider eben noch lange nicht marktreif [emoji53]


----------



## Riverna (8. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ah ja... Wieviele GTS hast du schon so gefahren?



Letztes Jahr 14 Stück...


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre mir sowas wie die nanoFlowcell am liebsten.


Mir auch. Aber das ist Vaporware. Ich glaube nicht dran.  
nanoFLOWCELL: Kuriositaeten rund um angebliche Milliardenbestellung


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2020)

Also ich denke, das wird schon was. Der prototyp soll ja nun schon ewig herum fahren und wurde auch schon von min. einem redakteur bewegt.
Nur leider ist der eigentümer kein elon musk, sonst würden die auto`s schon längst in serie gebaut. Der kann anscheinend die leute so lange bequatschen, bis sie ihm freiwillig das geld in die hand drücken. Allerdings muß ich sagen, wenn er für seinen internet-dienst, den er aufbauen will, mal irgendwann aktien aus gibt, bin ich evt. auch mit dabei.


----------



## NuVirus (16. Februar 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die Runde, ich hab nen sehr wenig gefahrenen Peugeot 206+ 1.4 75PS (Benziner) ca. 9 Jahre alt und 31.000km letzte Wartung war vor gut 2 Jahren und 8.000km - *TÜV wurde letzte Woche gemacht.*
Wartungsintervall für vieles ist 2 Jahre - auch fürs Öl (aktuell Quartz 9000 5W-40  - 3Liter).
Wie oft würdet ihr ÖL wechseln und andere Dinge wie Innenraumfilter etc. bei wenig Laufleistung seit letzter Wartung - auch wenn vieles ja auch nach Jahren oder KM angegeben ist.

Mich würden einfach verschiedene Meinungen zu dem Thema interessieren.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2020)

Öl alle 15tkm oder zwei Jahre, je nach dem was früher kommt.
Die restlichen Sachen wenn sich der CBS meldet.


----------



## NuVirus (16. Februar 2020)

Was meinst du mit CBS, Boardcomputer?


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2020)

CBS steht für Conditional based service, also ja, der Bordcomputer.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2020)

Kommt auf Auto drauf an. Mein Boardcomputer zählt einfach nur 12 Monate, das ist als Zusatzinfo relativ witzlos.


----------



## NuVirus (16. Februar 2020)

Ja so seh ich das auch, meiner ist auf erreichte km bzw. nach 2 Jahren eben angesprungen mit Wartung (wie auch im Serviceheft 10/2019 steht) letztes Jahr, wenn der sich meldet mit was spezifischen dann ist es schon sehr kritisch und Pollenfilter oder Zündkerzen wird der kaum anmeckern nehme ich an


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2020)

Wenn die Zündkerzen verbraucht sind, merkt man es am Motorlauf und der Beschleunigung, da fängt er an zu ruckeln. Dafür müssen sie aber wirklich durch sein. Meine Zündkerzen sind für 100tkm ausgelegt. Die Bremsflüssigkeit tauscht man doch eh alle zwei Jahre aus, Kühlflüssigkeit alle vier Jahre, Getriebeöl und Difföl alle 80tkm, Filter (Luft- und Aktivkohlefilter) auch alle zwei Jahre. Viel mehr ist da doch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2020)

Bei meinem sollen alle 75tkm die Zündkerzen neu und der Luftfilter nur alles 90tkm.
Sehr interessante Kombination.
Bei nem 9 Jahre alten Auto und Zahnriemen, würde ich den auch mitmachen.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mich ja schon informiert was bei mir ansteht, Zahnriemen bei meinem bei 10 Jahren also muss dann bei Gelegenheit gemacht werden.
Zündkerzen 60tkm und Luftfilter 40tkm.
Mir ging es primär ums Öl da hier ja die Meinungen ziemlich auseinander gehen bzw. wie man es mit Wartungen bei älteren Autos generell hält.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Februar 2020)

Wie gesagt, Motoröl alle 15tkm, Getriebe + Diff alle 80tkm.


----------



## P2063 (17. Februar 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Wie oft würdet ihr ÖL wechseln und andere Dinge wie Innenraumfilter etc. bei wenig Laufleistung seit letzter Wartung - auch wenn vieles ja auch nach Jahren oder KM angegeben ist.



So, wie der Hersteller das Wartungsintervall angibt. Bei "km oder Jahre" das was früher eintritt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2020)

Ansich gibt es da nur eine Meinung. Wartung laut Hersteller, dann bricht die Kiste auch nicht auseinander. 
Nach eigenem Ermessen die Wartung reduzieren ist halt immer Glückssache. Kann funktionieren, muss es aber nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ansich gibt es da nur eine Meinung. Wartung laut Hersteller, dann bricht die Kiste auch nicht auseinander.



Demnach wünscht mein 330d nur alle ~40tkm neues Öl zu bekommen 
Nee, besser nicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2020)

Warum nicht? Unsere Sprinter haben noch deutlich längere Intervalle und laufen auch wunderbar.  Bei so einem langen Intervall hat der doch mit Sicherheit nen Ölqualitätssensor.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Demnach wünscht mein 330d nur alle ~40tkm neues Öl zu bekommen
> Nee, besser nicht


Warum, wie lange brauchst du denn dafür? Den Zafira von meiner Frau bewegen wir mindestens 30.000km im Jahr und der bekommt frühestens alle zwei Jahre neues Öl, ohne dass ihn das juckt. Sind BMW Motoren heutzutage so anfällig?



Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Februar 2020)

Ohne Öl sind die meisten Motoren anfällig. Ist definitiv eine Frage der Fahrweise. Mein Dienstwagen braucht spätestens nach 15000 neues Öl, bestimmte Szenarien sind einfach für Normalnutzer auch nicht zu erreichen. Ich erinnere mich da an Wochen mit über 2500km, da fährt man nur während Tempolimits sparsam.Bei 30.000 Km im Jahr, womöglich noch mit einem Benziner, da verbraucht man natürlich kein Öl. Ein 330d kauft man vermutlich auch nicht, um damit lediglich am WE einkaufen zu fahren. Also solche Aussagen ohne die Fahrweise der Anderen zu kennen, sind schon etwas "wertlos", speziell in Bezug auf irgendwelcher Anfälligkeit. Dafür gibt's aufwendige Testverfahren, nicht nur um Leute zu beschäftigen, sondern weil im Alltag der Vergleich nicht gezogen werden kann. Es sei denn man ignoriert offensichtliche Unterschiede.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Februar 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Unsere Sprinter haben noch deutlich längere Intervalle und laufen auch wunderbar.  Bei so einem langen Intervall hat der doch mit Sicherheit nen Ölqualitätssensor.



Weil das Öl, standardmäßig 5W30, spätestens bei 25tkm tot ist (vorallem bei DPF+AGR Fahrzeugen). Zeigen auch alle Gebrauchtölanalysen. Einen Ölqualitätssensor hat er.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum, wie lange brauchst du denn dafür? Den  Zafira von meiner Frau bewegen wir mindestens 30.000km im Jahr und der  bekommt frühestens alle zwei Jahre neues Öl, ohne dass ihn das juckt.  Sind BMW Motoren heutzutage so anfällig?



ca. 1,5Jahre.
Kommt drauf an wie lange man das Auto fahren will. Die ganzen LL Öle zeigen alle deutlich vor dem Wechselintervall einen sprunghaften Anstieg beim Motorverschleiß (Eisen/Alu, Kupfergehalt im Öl).
Zudem ist der 330d halt auch leistungsgesteigert.
Mein 335i bekommt alle ~6tkm neues Öl, da das halt stark gefordert wird.


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte gern von euch ein paar Anregungen zum Thema Werkzeug und/oder Werkstattwagen.

Mein Sohn hat sich mit ein paar Kumpels (die im Gegensatz zu ihm alle in der Autobranche arbeiten) eine Halle angemietet, in der sie an ihren Autos schrauben wollen. Damit er nach und nach selbstständiger arbeiten kann und sich nicht ständig Werkzeug leihen muss, würde ich ihm gern so eine Art Grundausstattung schenken.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? Gibt es was Empfehlenswertes, mit dem man sich nicht blamiert oder muss es Hazet sein, wenn man was für ewig haben will?

Ist es evtl. sinnvoll, sich einen komplett ausgestatteten Wagen aus der "Mittelklasse" zu holen und nur die wichtigsten Teile dann später gegen hochwertige Teile auszutauschen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Februar 2020)

Wir in der Firma haben Werkstattwägen von Berner ( https://shop.berner.eu/de-de/ )und fahren damit eigentlich relativ gut.. ob das Werkzeug jetzt teuer ist oder weniger weiss ich nicht. Wenn wir was brauchen bestellen wirs einfach  Aber qualitativ passt das.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2020)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hätte gern von euch ein paar Anregungen zum Thema Werkzeug und/oder Werkstattwagen.
> 
> Mein Sohn hat sich mit ein paar Kumpels (die im Gegensatz zu ihm alle in der Autobranche arbeiten) eine Halle angemietet, in der sie an ihren Autos schrauben wollen. Damit er nach und nach selbstständiger arbeiten kann und sich nicht ständig Werkzeug leihen muss, würde ich ihm gern so eine Art Grundausstattung schenken.
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? Gibt es was Empfehlenswertes, mit dem man sich nicht blamiert oder muss es Hazet sein, wenn man was für ewig haben will?
> ...


Ich weis ja nicht was du so an Budget anpeilst aber ein "normaler" Werkstattwagen kostet ~8k€ und ein "guter" liegt bei ~25k€. Das ist jetzt ohne Spezialwerkzeug.

Kannst ja mal bei PROJAHN: PROJAHN Praezisionswerkzeuge Handwerkzeuge gucken, davon verwenden wir viel auf der Arbeit, das ist so ein Mittelding zwischen Hazet und Baumarkt. Ansonsten nen guten Mix aus den gängigen Verdächtigen: Hazet, KS Tools, Gedore, Wera, Knipex...
Jeder Hersteller hat so sein Spezialgebiet, wo er richtig gut ist. Alles von einem Hersteller zu kaufen macht keinen Sinn.

Baumarkt Qualität braucht man erst gar nicht kaufen, da explodieren die Werkzeuge schon nach wenigen Benutzungen oder direkt beim ersten Mal.
Alle Sachen die mit Schlagschraubern verwendet werden(Nüsse, Gelenke, usw...) direkt in Schlagausführung (CrMo) holen, da das normale Werkzeug die Benutzung mit einem Schlagschrauber nur sehr kurz mitmacht.

Ich würde aktuell bei Schraubern auf jeden Fall auf Elektro gehen und kein Druckluftwerkzeug mehr kaufen. Mit den bürstenlosen Schraubern vermisse ich es absolut nicht mehr den verdammten Luftschlauch überall hinterher zu schleifen und mich überall zu vertüddeln. 
Da würde ich Makita empfehlen, da die einfach ein extrem großes Sortiment mit ganz vielen nützlichen Werkzeugen haben, die sonst keiner anbietet. Verschiedene Hersteller/Systeme an Elektrowerkzeug würde ich nicht mischen, da das richtig teuer wird.

...für ewig ist Werkzeug sowieso nicht, das verschleißt alles. Mit teurem Werkzeug reduziert man halt das Verletzungsrisiko und den Frustfaktor deutlich. Grade Nüsse, Schraubendreher und Gelenke habe ich die gängigen immer doppelt, weil man die häufiger schrottet.  Ich würde sagen so im normalen Betrieb mache ich pro Jahr ca. 10 Teile kaputt.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ohne Öl sind die meisten Motoren anfällig. Ist definitiv eine Frage der Fahrweise. Mein Dienstwagen braucht spätestens nach 15000 neues Öl, bestimmte Szenarien sind einfach für Normalnutzer auch nicht zu erreichen. Ich erinnere mich da an Wochen mit über 2500km, da fährt man nur während Tempolimits sparsam.Bei 30.000 Km im Jahr, womöglich noch mit einem Benziner, da verbraucht man natürlich kein Öl. Ein 330d kauft man vermutlich auch nicht, um damit lediglich am WE einkaufen zu fahren. Also solche Aussagen ohne die Fahrweise der Anderen zu kennen, sind schon etwas "wertlos", speziell in Bezug auf irgendwelcher Anfälligkeit. Dafür gibt's aufwendige Testverfahren, nicht nur um Leute zu beschäftigen, sondern weil im Alltag der Vergleich nicht gezogen werden kann. Es sei denn man ignoriert offensichtliche Unterschiede.


Deshalb war es ja auch keine Aussage, sondern eine Frage. Bei dir ist der Name wohl Programm? 

Spaß beiseite. Den Zafira fahren wir seit 14 Jahren und der hat genau 5x Ölwechsel bekommen, ebenfalls 5W30. Bisher hat der außer ein paar neuen Zündkerzen nichts gehabt (auf Holz klopf). Ist aber halt auch nur ein Zweitwagen. 
Das war bei den 3,2V6 Benzinern und den 3,0V6 Dieseln aber ebenso. Vielleicht sind die verwendeten Legierungen bei den Motoren einfach so unterschiedlich dass es da derartige Abweichungen gibt. Die 3.0V6 Diesel bei Opel kamen ja mMn von Datsun, da kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass die einfachere Legierungen nutzen als BMW. 

Ich weiß noch wie erschreckt ich war als ich den ersten S5 Motorblock schweißen sollte für Audi (die beiden Bänke waren teilweise auseinander, also das V quasi noch größer) und auf dem Motor Aluminium, Silizium, Magnesium, Kupfer drauf stand. Da sind Risse quasi vorprogrammiert. Inzwischen erschreckt mich sowas aber auch nicht mehr.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Februar 2020)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hätte gern von euch ein paar Anregungen zum Thema Werkzeug und/oder Werkstattwagen.
> 
> Mein Sohn hat sich mit ein paar Kumpels (die im Gegensatz zu ihm alle in der Autobranche arbeiten) eine Halle angemietet, in der sie an ihren Autos schrauben wollen. Damit er nach und nach selbstständiger arbeiten kann und sich nicht ständig Werkzeug leihen muss, würde ich ihm gern so eine Art Grundausstattung schenken.
> Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps? Gibt es was Empfehlenswertes, mit dem man sich nicht blamiert oder muss es Hazet sein, wenn man was für ewig haben will?
> ...



Um aus P/L Sicht das Beste an Werkzeug zu bekommen, würde ich mischen.
Ich fahre ganz gut mit folgenden Hertstellern:

- Proxxon Nüsse, Schlüssel, Knarren
- Hazet Druckluftwerkzeuge, Drehmomentschlüssel, Austreiber/dreher.
- Wera/Wiha Schraubendreher
- Knipex Zangen

Wenn man doch einen Werkzeugwagen haben möchte, sollte man sich diesen direkt kaufen.
Sonst kauft man halt oft doppelt.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2020)

Cool, meine Liste sieht bis auf einen Punkt fast gleich aus. Statt hazet nutze ich Facom und bei den Schraubendrehern habe ich Wiha und Wera kombiniert, weil wera geile Sets von Werkzeugen aus nichtrostenden Stählen hat.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. Februar 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Ich komme nochmal im Detail darauf zurück. Im Moment favorisiere ich einen leeren Wagen, den man selbst erstmal mit einer Grundausstattung Werkzeug von unterschiedlichen Herstellern bestückt und dann nach Bedarf erweitert.


----------



## Rat Six (24. Februar 2020)

Ich setz für mein Werkzeug am Motorrad auf eine Mischung aus Wera und Facom. Bei beidem kann ich mich nicht über die Qualität beklagen. Werkstattwagen Facom.


----------



## Riverna (24. Februar 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Mich würden einfach verschiedene Meinungen zu dem Thema interessieren.



Der Subaru bekommt einman in der Saison neues Motorenöl, alle zwei Saisons Getriebe und Differenzial Öl und jede Saison neue Zündkerzen. Eine Saison geht bei mir ca 7.500 Kilometer bis 8.000 Kilometer. Da der Motor aber auch fast die doppelte Leistung von der Serie hat will ich da kein Risiko eingehen. Beim Öl schwöre ich auf 5w50 von Mobil One. Bremsflüssigkeit ganz normal alle 2 Jahre. 

Der Lexus bekommt alles nach Intervall Anzeige, die ist beim Motor 15.000 Kilometer und 5w40. Da der V8 nur ca 1 Liter Öl auf 15.000 Kilometer braucht, komm ich da auch ohne Nachfüllen. Automatik Spülung, Kerzen und Zahnriemen stehen jetzt beim nächsten Service an. Da werde ich gleich die Wasserpumpe mit machen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Februar 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Beim Öl schwöre ich auf 5w50 von Mobil One. Bremsflüssigkeit ganz normal alle 2 Jahre.



Da stark aufpassen bezüglich Fälschungen. Hab deshalb auf's Motul 5W50 gewechselt.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Februar 2020)

Mein Astra fängt jetzt leider mal wieder mit einem unruhigem Motorlauf bei niedrigen Drehzahlen bzw. im Stand an. 
Da kackt die Leerlaufdrehzahl kurzzeitig von den üblichen 650rpm auf 500 oder weniger ab, gefolgt von einem kurzzeitigen hochdrehen. Vorher schwankt die Drehzahl aber meist zwischen 550-750rpm rum.

Tritt aber, soweit ich das bisher beobachtet habe, nur bei einem relativ warmgefahrenen Motor auf. Gelegentlich gibts kurzzeitig die MKL. Beim letzten Mal wars das AGR-Ventil, da hat der Wagen aber auch Schwierigkeiten beim Anfahren gemacht (hat beim Anfahren extrem geruckelt und hatte Schwierigkeiten auf Drehzahl zu kommen). Anfahren tut die Karre aber abseits der Tatsache, dass sie gelegentlich mal ne Gedenksekunde braucht um auf Drehzahl zu kommen, aber normal und ruckfrei, das Automatikgetriebe schaltet flüssig durch. In Bewegung fährt die Karre normal - einzig bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen (um die 1000rpm) treten (nicht spürbare) Drehzahlschwankungen auf. 

Ich hoffe, die Kiste bleibt noch bis zum 13. halbwegs fahrtauglich, dann gehts mal in die Werkstatt zum Fehlerspeicher auslesen. Die Liste an Wartungsaktionen die ich vom ersten richtigen Geld bezahlen will ist damit um einen noch unbekannten Punkt reiche

Klar, objektiv wäre natürlich der Gedanke am Sinnvollsten, da nix mehr großartig reinzustecken und sich was Neues zu kaufen. Nur siehts als frisch Ausgelernter aus Budgetgründen halt erstmal blöd mit neu kaufen aus - und ohne Auto bin ich bei meinen Arbeitszeiten angeschissen.
Verursacht die Fehlerbehebung (+ Zahnriemen- und ATF-Wechsel) natürlich zu enorme Kosten (= die Differenz zwischen Azubientgelt und "richtigem Geld", die ist nämlich für Reparaturen eingeplant), hat sich meine bald halbjährige Autoerfahrung mittelfristig bis auf Weiteres erledigt - die Kostengrube ist bei Gebrauchtwagen im, sagen wir mal, 1500€-Segement, vermutlich ähnlich tief, viel größer wäre mein Budget aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (28. Februar 2020)

@iGameKudan

Welcher Motor?


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Februar 2020)

An unserem Golf 4 1,6 Automatik hatte ich letzten Sommer ein ähnliches Fehlerbild behoben, indem ich die Drosselklappe und den direkt angrenzenden Flansch zum AGR-Ventil gereinigt habe. Der Leerlauf schwankte dabei stoßweise zwischen 600-1000rpm, als ob er sich kurz vor dem Absterben rettete.
 Die Drosselklappe hatte ringsherum Anhaftungen, AGR saß quasi komplett zu. Ich vermute Stadtverkehr und Ölverbrauch haben das Zusetzen begünstigt.

Kürzlich traten Aussetzer im Leerlauf und bei geringerer Motorlast (z.B. 80kmh im 4.Gang) auf, die ließen sich durch einen Wechsel der Zündkerzen (35tkm gelaufen, Intervall nominell 60tkm) abstellen. 

Gerade das Reinigen kostet dich kein Material,  2-3 Stunden würde ich aber als Anfänger einplanen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Februar 2020)

Ui der zieht sich aber ganz schön Öl weg.  Die Kerzen hättest du nicht mal tauschen müssen, 50km Vollgas auf der Bahn hätte das Problem auch behoben. Danach sehen die Kerzen wieder aus wie neu. 

Der restliche Brennraum hat mit Sicherheit auch so krasse Ablagerungen, die Glühzündungen auslösen können. Die bekommt man nur mit Vollgas fahren weg. Gleiches mit dem Kat, der setzt sich bei so viel Ölverbrauch auch zu, wenn das Auto nie flott bewegt wird.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. März 2020)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @iGameKudan
> 
> Welcher Motor?


X18XE1 mit 85kW/116PS... Der ist für eine sich schnell einsauende Drosselklappe und ein kurzlebiges AGR-Ventil bekannt. 
Beides kein großes Ding, sowohl die Drosselklappe als auch das AGR-Ventil sind mit wenigen Handgriffen getauscht. War nur natürlich klar, dass die Probleme genau wieder in der Mitte des Monats auftreten. 

(Und ich habe halt das Werkzeug selber nicht...)


tsd560ti schrieb:


> An unserem Golf 4 1,6 Automatik hatte ich letzten Sommer ein ähnliches Fehlerbild behoben, indem ich die Drosselklappe und den direkt angrenzenden Flansch zum AGR-Ventil gereinigt habe. Der Leerlauf schwankte dabei stoßweise zwischen 600-1000rpm, als ob er sich kurz vor dem Absterben rettete.
> Die Drosselklappe hatte ringsherum Anhaftungen, AGR saß quasi komplett zu. Ich vermute Stadtverkehr und Ölverbrauch haben das Zusetzen begünstigt.
> 
> Kürzlich traten Aussetzer im Leerlauf und bei geringerer Motorlast (z.B. 80kmh im 4.Gang) auf, die ließen sich durch einen Wechsel der Zündkerzen (35tkm gelaufen, Intervall nominell 60tkm) abstellen.
> ...


Ich war heute mal beim Kumpel, der hat einen passenden Diagnosestecker. Die Fehlermeldung (abseits des Klimadrucksensors - die Klimaanlage ist nämlich ausgebaut...) lautete in etwa P1540 - AGR Ventil Signal ungültig/fehlerhaft. Sagt wohl alles... 
Wir haben das AGR-Ventil dann ausgebaut und gereinigt. Mal schauen, obs was gebracht hat und ob das AGR zumindest bis zum 13. überlebt. 

Die Drosselklappe hatte ich bereits grob gereinigt - halt nur grob, den Rest kriege ich ohne Bremsenreiniger nicht weg.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. März 2020)

Nochmal ein kleines Update: Da ich nach dem Reinigen des AGRs nach dem kalten Motorstart eine gewisse Zeit lang eine dauerhaft leuchtende Motorkontrollleuchte hatte (ging irgendwann aus und blieb bis zum nächsten kalten Motorstart auch aus), habe ich nun ein neues AGR gekauft und gestern eingebaut. Der Motor lief zwar problemlos, aber ganz ohne Sinn wird das Auto auch nicht gemeckert haben... Dieses Mal funktioniert das AGR sogar ohne... "Mittel" problemlos. Gut, letztes Mal gings einfach nur drum die Karre so preiswert wie möglich fahrbereit zu halten, aber nochmal am untersten Ende des Preisbereichs zugreifen tue ich nicht.  Das Auto fährt nun auch besser an und der Motorlauf ist deutlich ruhiger. 

Für den Zahnriemenwechsel habe ich auch schon ein Angebot eingeholt... Macht mich mit Wasserpumpe und Umlenkrollen auch wieder 450€ ärmer.


----------



## HordyH (4. März 2020)

Alfa Giulia GTAm: Alfas Ansage an BMW M3 und Mercedes-AMG C 63 - autobild.de

Was Sagt Ihr zur Giulia GTA?


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. März 2020)

Sehr sexy. Hoffentlich auch technisch gut.

...die Abschleppöse ab Werk! LOVE!


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2020)

HordyH schrieb:


> Alfa Giulia GTAm: Alfas Ansage an BMW M3 und Mercedes-AMG C 63 - autobild.de
> 
> Was Sagt Ihr zur Giulia GTA?



Sieht echt gut aus.  

Wobei ich diesen hier bevorzugen würde:
2018 INFINITI Project Black S | INFINITI


----------



## iGameKudan (4. März 2020)

Mich stößt bei Alfa Romeo grundsätzlich die Form des Kühlergrills ab... Sonst sieht der aber echt gut aus.


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2020)

Auf jeden Fall besser als die Biberzähne beim BMW Concept i4.


----------



## HordyH (5. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sehr sexy. Hoffentlich auch technisch gut.
> 
> ...die Abschleppöse ab Werk! LOVE!



Die Giulia ansich ist ja technisch (ausgenommen vom infotainment) schon der Hammer.

Leider bekommen wir die nicht auf die Straße, wir haben fast mehr QV als normale Giulia und Stelvio verkauft


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (5. März 2020)

HordyH schrieb:


> Die Giulia ansich ist ja technisch (ausgenommen vom infotainment) schon der Hammer.
> 
> Leider bekommen wir die nicht auf die Straße, wir haben fast mehr QV als normale Giulia und Stelvio verkauft



Ein bekannter fährt ne Guilia Limousine als special edition mit semi slicks usw. Sieht schon sehr gut aus, fährt auch verdammt gut. Aber was dann aus technischer sicht in ein paar wochen oder jahren mal da los ist, wird sich zeigen. In unserer Werkstatt haben wir mit italienischen und französischen Fahrzeugen sehr viele probleme. Manche ingenieure sind da auch nicht wirklich intelligent an viele sachen ran gegangen.


----------



## HordyH (6. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Ein bekannter fährt ne Guilia Limousine als special edition mit semi slicks usw. Sieht schon sehr gut aus, fährt auch verdammt gut. Aber was dann aus technischer sicht in ein paar wochen oder jahren mal da los ist, wird sich zeigen. In unserer Werkstatt haben wir mit italienischen und französischen Fahrzeugen sehr viele probleme. Manche ingenieure sind da auch nicht wirklich intelligent an viele sachen ran gegangen.


 
Wir haben bei den neuen alfas sehr wenig Probleme und die Giulia ist bereits seit 2016 auf dem Markt


----------



## Offset (17. März 2020)

Mir ist vor kurzem aufgefallen dass mein Seat Ibiza so gut wie nie mit erhöhter Drehzahl nach Kaltstart läuft. Komischerweise auch im Winter nicht. Ist das normal oder könnte da etwas defekt sein?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. April 2020)

Jetzt auch endlich auf Sommerrädern unterwegs.
Einen Tag nachm umstecken kamen denn auch endlich die passenden Nabendeckel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes ist dann das S-Line Interieur dran.


----------



## DARPA (10. April 2020)

Bin vor kurzem vom originalen Zweimassen-Schwungrad auf das OEM EMS vom 10.Gen Civic Type R (also Nachfolger von meinem) gewechselt.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man ein leichteres Schwungrad so deutlich merkt.  Fährt sich richtig geil und das leichte rucken beim einlegen des 1. Ganges ist weg.


Nebenbei:
An Carfreitag bleibe ich zwar seit Jahren schon bewusst zu Hause. Aber ansonsten haben die aktuellen Zeiten zumindest als Auto Nerd auch was gutes: Überall freie Straßen und keine Blitzer


----------



## ich558 (10. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Jetzt auch endlich auf Sommerrädern unterwegs.
> Einen Tag nachm umstecken kamen denn auch endlich die passenden Nabendeckel.
> 
> 
> ...



Gib dem Bus 35mm Federn


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. April 2020)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gib dem Bus 35mm Federn



Bin kurz davor Federn zu kaufen. Wenn ich aber für 600€ die ganzen Sensoren neu vermessen muss, sehe ich das irgendwie nicht ein. 

Leider sagt dazu JEDER was anderes. Mal muss bis 50mm nichts gemacht werden, mal muss es garantiert gemacht werden...


----------



## ich558 (10. April 2020)

Außer der Spur muss da nix vermessen werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Bin kurz davor Federn zu kaufen. Wenn ich aber für 600€ die ganzen Sensoren neu vermessen muss, sehe ich das irgendwie nicht ein.
> 
> Leider sagt dazu JEDER was anderes. Mal muss bis 50mm nichts gemacht werden, mal muss es garantiert gemacht werden...


Blos nicht nur Federn kaufen, das fährt sich wie . Immer ein ganzes Fahrwerk einbauen. So ein normales Bilstein B12 kostet nicht die Welt.

Und ja, nach jeder Fahrwerksänderung muss selbstverständlich eine Nulljustage der Niveausensoren gemacht werden, sonst leuchtet dein Licht nur noch ca. 2 Meter weit.



ich558 schrieb:


> Außer der Spur muss da nix vermessen werden.


Wenn man gerne mit einem total verstellten Fahrwerk durch die Gegend einern will, dann kann man das so machen. Bei sehr vielen Autos stellt man den Sturz an der VA über die Verschraubung der Federbeine ein. Das kann man nicht wieder nach Augenmaß anziehen. Das fährt sich sonst anschließend wie ein Trecker.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Blos nicht nur Federn kaufen, das fährt sich wie . Immer ein ganzes Fahrwerk einbauen. So ein normales Bilstein B12 kostet nicht die Welt.


600€, nicht die Welt. 

Nene, da kommen nur Federn. Hab von den Eibach Pro Kit (heißen die so?) nichts schlechtes gehört.

Das Licht usw. eingestellt werden muss, ist mir klar. Geht mir da eher um die Radarsensoren fürs ACC und die Kamera für Matrix-Licht, Spurhalte- und Notbremsassistent.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2020)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gib dem Bus 35mm Federn


...oder man lässt die 0815 tieferlegungs-optik einfach mal weg und geht vorn etwas runter und hinten hoch. (jeweils nicht viel)
Achja, und ich würde eher sagen "kleinwagen" statt "bus"...


----------



## ich558 (10. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Blos nicht nur Federn kaufen, das fährt sich wie . Immer ein ganzes Fahrwerk einbauen. So ein normales Bilstein B12 kostet nicht die Welt.
> 
> Und ja, nach jeder Fahrwerksänderung muss selbstverständlich eine Nulljustage der Niveausensoren gemacht werden, sonst leuchtet dein Licht nur noch ca. 2 Meter weit.
> 
> ...




Ich hab im GTD 35mm Federn. Spur wurde neu eingestellt und sonst nichts. Minimal härter als Serie aber sonst in jeder Hinsicht besser als original. ACC, Licht, Brems- und Laneassist funktionieren auch wie gewohnt

edit: vielleicht wurde das aber auch gemacht und wusste nur nix davon


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> 600€, nicht die Welt.
> 
> Nene, da kommen nur Federn. Hab von den Eibach Pro Kit (heißen die so?) nichts schlechtes gehört.
> 
> Das Licht usw. eingestellt werden muss, ist mir klar. Geht mir da eher um die Radarsensoren fürs ACC und die Kamera für Matrix-Licht, Spurhalte- und Notbremsassistent.


Nen komplettes B12 liegt bei ca. 850€.(keine Ahnung wieviel genau für dein Auto)

Ich habe persönlich noch nie ein Auto mit nur Federn gefahren, was hinterher besser war als Serie. Die waren alle teilweise deutlich schlechter. Und ich bin nicht 1 oder 2 Autos damit gefahren, sondern bestimmt 100+, hab nicht mitgezählt.
Ausnahmslos alle von diesen Autos sind wie verrückt mit Seriendämpfern und Tieferlegungsfedern am hoppeln. Ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn die Federrate nicht mehr zum Dämpfer passt. Wenn man nur mit 25 km/h zum Bäcker fährt, merkt man sicher keinen großen Unterschied. Wenn man gerne mal schnell fährt ist das total für die Tonne.

Radar und Kamera muss selbstverständlich auch neu angelernt werden, wenn es verbaut ist. Das ist aber beides kaum Aufwand.



ich558 schrieb:


> edit: vielleicht wurde das aber auch gemacht und wusste nur nix davon


Das wirds sein.


----------



## XE85 (10. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten haben die aktuellen Zeiten zumindest als Auto Nerd auch was gutes: Überall freie Straßen und *keine Blitzer*



Das glauben bei uns auch scheinbar auch viele. Die Anzeigen im Strassenverkehr sind in den letzten Wochen stark gestiegen, denn es wird sehr wohl auch dieser Bereich kontrolliert. Vor allem läuft man jetzt Gefahr neben einer Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen die Stvo auch wegen des "Coronagesetzes" (Ausgangsbeschränkung) angzeigt zu werden, da geht es dann bei 600€ los.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Radar und Kamera muss selbstverständlich auch neu angelernt werden, wenn es verbaut ist.


Dann ist tieferlegen eh raus.

Denn:


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist aber beides kaum Aufwand.


Kaum Aufwand, den sich Audi teuer bezahlen lässt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Kaum Aufwand, den sich Audi teuer bezahlen lässt.


Wo hast du das denn her? Ich hoffe nicht aus irgendeinem Forum, wo ein paar Leute dieses typische "beim Händler ist alles mega voll teuer und so ej!" ablassen.
Fahr einfach zu Audi und lass dir ein Angebot mit Festpreis machen für einbauen von einem neuen Fahrwerk. Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie günstig das ist. Bitte nicht die gleiche Arbeit am Auto auf 5 verschiedene Werkstätten aufteilen, dann wird es erst recht teuer, weil keiner dabei will. Da greift die Grundregel "warst du schon selber dabei = +100% Sicherheitspreis" 

Und bitte nicht einfach hinfahren und einem Serviceberater hinterher rufen:"Was kostet Kamera anlernen?"
Dann sagt der nämlich:"500€!" -> was ungefähr so viel bedeutet wie "leck mich am und hau ab, du lässt es doch sowieso nicht machen!"


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn her? Ich hoffe nicht aus irgendeinem Forum, wo ein paar Leute dieses typische "beim Händler ist alles mega voll teuer und so ej!" ablassen.


Doch, irgendwie schon. Da war teilweise mit Rechnungbildern von 5-600€ die Rede.

Fahrwerk einbauen können wir bei mir auch selber machen, es geht im Grunde nur ums Einstellen von allem. Bin demnächst eh bei meiner Audi-Werkstatt, weil die mir das Lenkrad umbauen, dann frag ich mal nach nem Preis fürs Einstellen von Fahrwerk und Sensorik.

Hab gestern aber erst mal genug Geld fürs Auto ausgegeben, aber ich denke dran wenns tieferlegen dran kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. April 2020)

500-600€ für Radar und Kamera kalibrieren?  Das hat 5 Stunden gedauert? Neeeee sorry Fake News oder Scam. 120€ pro Stunde Arbeit ist nicht unüblich und auch nicht schlimm. Ein Mechaniker, der über einen halben Tag die olle Kamera und den Radarsensor kalibriert...  ...ne einfach ne.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Nene, da kommen nur Federn. Hab von den Eibach Pro Kit (heißen die so?) nichts schlechtes gehört.



Das fährt sich noch ganz gut. Tiefer sollte man auch mit oem Dämpfern nicht gehen.
Kollege von mir fährt die 35mm H&R Federn im A4 B9, fährt sich ganz anständig.


----------



## Riverna (11. April 2020)

Es gibt eine eindeutige Rangliste von Fahrverhalten

Gewindefahrwerk 
Komplett Fahrwerk mit Tieferlegungsfedern und abgestimmten, gekürzten Dämpfern
Luftfahrwerk 
OEM Dämpfer + Tieferlegungsfedern

Jedoch reichen OEM Dämpfer in Verbindung mit Tieferlegungsfedern (bis maximal 35mm Tieferlegung) für einen Alltagswagen aus. Das fährt sich immer noch recht gut und meistens besser als das komplette Serien Fahrwerk. Natürlich sind die OEM Dämpfer dann nicht mehr in ihrem eigentlichen "Arbeitsbereich". Aber wenn man es mit der Tiefe nicht übertreibt fährt sich das trotzdem noch recht angenehm. Leider hat man oft das Problem, das der Wagen unglaublich hart wird. Wobei ich da bei H&R und KAW Federn keine Probleme hatte, mit Eibach hingegen hatte ich schon mal das Problem ein unglaublich hartes und stockliges Fahrverhalten zu haben. Das Problem hat man aber bei billig Gewindefahwerken ala TA-Technix und Ebay Fahrwerken auch. 

Im Lexus wollte ich auch die ganze Zeit wieder ein D2 Racing Gewindefahrwerk verbauen, werde jetzt aber trotzdem nur Federn einbauen da ich nicht bereit bin fast 1800Euro für ein Fahrwerk in einem Daily zu investieren.


----------



## meik19081999 (11. April 2020)

Aktuell bin ich auch am überlegen, ob ich die E-Klasse nicht ein bisschen tiefer bekomme. An einigen Stellen habe ich gelesen, dass sich das Fahrwerk vom Elegance zum Avantgarde nur in den Federn unterscheidet. Weiß hier vielleicht jemand etwas sicheres?

Falls ja wäre eine gute Möglichkeit das Auto ein kleines Stück tiefer zu bekommen und nicht mehr als Geländewagen rumzufahren


----------



## DARPA (11. April 2020)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das glauben bei uns auch scheinbar auch viele. Die Anzeigen im Strassenverkehr sind in den letzten Wochen stark gestiegen, denn es wird sehr wohl auch dieser Bereich kontrolliert. Vor allem läuft man jetzt Gefahr neben einer Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen die Stvo auch wegen des "Coronagesetzes" (Ausgangsbeschränkung) angzeigt zu werden, da geht es dann bei 600€ los.



Ja ich weiss, dass es bei euch in Österreich viel extremer ist. Wir können uns hier eigentlich normal bewegen, wenn man die Kontaktbeschränkungen einhält.


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2020)

Einfach nur rum fahren verbietet die StVO eigentlich sowieso
Unnuetzes Hin- und Herfahren – Wikipedia


----------



## XE85 (11. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einfach nur rum fahren verbietet die StVO eigentlich sowieso
> Unnuetzes Hin- und Herfahren – Wikipedia



Sicher, aber das lässt sich (normalerweise) kaum kontrollieren. Jetzt gibt es (vor allem in den Abendstunden) kaum mehr einen Grund mit dem Auto zu fahren.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. April 2020)

So, endlich wieder Sommerräder drauf  Eigentlich wollte ich die Winterräder noch waschen bevor ich sie weg packe, aber da sie kaum dreckig sind reicht einmal mitm Gartenschlauch drüber und warten bis Herbst


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. April 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Es gibt eine eindeutige Rangliste von Fahrverhalten
> 
> Gewindefahrwerk
> Komplett Fahrwerk mit Tieferlegungsfedern und abgestimmten, gekürzten Dämpfern
> ...


Wow das ist echt selten das wir der gleichen Meinung sind.



XE85 schrieb:


> Sicher, aber das lässt sich (normalerweise) kaum  kontrollieren. Jetzt gibt es (vor allem in den Abendstunden) kaum mehr  einen Grund mit dem Auto zu fahren.


Eine Probefahrt wegen Lichteinstellung geht abends immer.  Ich muss das sehr oft abends neu einstellen.


----------



## Riverna (12. April 2020)

Habe auch endlich meine neuen Sommerräder montiert. Passen von der Einpresstiefe und vom der Breite einfach perfekt an den Hocker dran. An der Vorderachse fahre ich 8.5J ET28 mit 245/35R19 und an der Hinterachse 9.5J ET28 mit 275/30R19. Jetzt muss er aber unbedingt in tiefer, jedoch gibt es keine Tieferlegungsfedern. Lediglich welche aus England ohne Zulassung mit fragwürdiger Möglichkeit sie eintragen zu lassen. Und beim Alltagsauto will ich eigentlich schon alles wasserdicht eingetragen haben. Darum habe ich auch noch keine neue Auspuffanlage montiert.


----------



## Mosed (12. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einfach nur rum fahren verbietet die StVO eigentlich sowieso
> Unnuetzes Hin- und Herfahren – Wikipedia



Wobei zumindest laut Wikipedia der Tatbestand erfüllt ist, wenn ich innerhalb einer Ortschaft dieselbe Strecke mehrfach fahre. 

Demnach kann ich problemlos einfach mal 30 km mit dem Auto "sinnlos" durch die Gegend fahren, wenn ich die Strecke einfach fahre. Alternativ möchte ich mir halt mal die Gegend anschauen, was ja nicht sinnlos ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (14. April 2020)

Ich fahre mit dem -hier leider oft erwähnten- Golf 4 1.6 jetzt noch öfter 50km Autobahnetappen. Der Leerlauf des Fahrzeuges erscheint mir danach recht unruhig und laut. [Link zur Aufnahme:  YouTube ]
Falls die Schrauber-Riege Lust auf eine Runde "Das geheimnisvolle Geräusch" hat, wäre eine Einschätzung eurerseits zu den Unregelmäßigkeiten sehr hilfreich  

Passend zur aktuellen Stimmungslage habe ich meinen Yaris auf Apocalypse-Style umgerüstet.  Ich fahre aber lieber mit Stoßstange, das klappern vermisse ich zu sehr  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2020)

Hört sich normal an.  Klingt als ob nur noch wenig Dämmwolle im Auspuff ist. 

...und ein heißer Auspuff klingt immer anders als ein kalter Auspuff, das ist normal.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2020)

Welche Dämmwolle?


----------



## Zeiss (14. April 2020)

Hey Kinders,

meine Frau hat mir einen Akkschlagschrauber zu Ostern geschenkt  Und nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen 17er Felgennuss (passt glücklicherweise bei allen drei Autos). Ich habe zwar eine, aber die lommelt wie ein Kuhschwanz dran... glaub für einen Schlagschrauber ist es nicht so geil.

Vorschläge?

@Dämmwolle: wird überbewertet, es geht auch ohne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Vorschläge?


PROJAHN 1/2" extra Tiefe Schlag Stecknuss F Alufelgen 17mm | Google Shopping

Super dünn, verkratzt nicht die Felgen wenn man das Plasik festhält oder ganz abmacht. Und ist lang genug das man ohne Verlängerung immer mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel direkt draufgehen kann. 
Die nutzen wir ausschließlich in der Firma. Halten meist sogar ein paar Jahre. (privat bestimmt länger als man lebt)


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2020)

Hui, knackiger Preis. Naja, dann hole ich es mir mal.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2020)

Ja Schlagwerkzeug hat von jedem Hersteller gepfefferte Preise. Ist aber besser als explodierende Nüsse. 
Ich nutze auf der Arbeit auch normales CR-V Werkzeug mit dem Schlagschrauber, wenn ich es grade nicht als Schlagvariante da habe. Geht oft gut, explodiert manchmal aber auch recht wild. Wenn das eine feste Verschraubung ist und ich relativ nah mit dem Kopf dran bin hab ich auf jeden Fall eine Schutzbrille auf. Mich hat mal ein Splitter von einer 22er Nuss am Arm erwischt und das hat ausgereicht das es sogar minimal geblutet hat. War am Arm absolut nicht schlimm aber im Gesicht möchte ich das doch eher nicht haben. 
Seitdem bestelle ich mir alle Sachen die ich mit dem Schrauber nutze auch als Schlagwerkzeug.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. April 2020)

Transportiert jemand von euch mal sein Rad im Auto? Würde mir demnächst womöglich ne 204er C-Klasse als T-Model besorgen, wenn das Rad da bei umgeklappter Rückbank in den Kofferraum passt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-U-zmmGlXG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJpdxK9ks1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nen Kommentar dazu ist eigentlich überflüssig... Einfach genießen. Schade das es heute sowas nicht mehr gibt. Gibt demnächst bestimmt Tesla-Eco-Safety-Rallycross.


----------



## tsd560ti (16. April 2020)

Ein Fahrrad im Kombi-Kofferaum transportieren habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Das Vorderrad muss auf jeden Fall ausgebaut werden. Wenn der Rahmen mit Hinterrad nicht stehend hereinpasst (wie beispielsweise im hoch aufbauenden Daihatsu Terios) liegt das Rad irgendwie lose auf Hinterrad und Lenker.  -Da geht das Einladen nur zu Zweit und am Ende gibt es doch noch Kratzer im Innenraum. 
Ein alter Passat 3B Variant bot gerade genug Platz, unser jetztiger i30cw GD ist defintiv zu klein, da Höhe und Breite sich am Fahrzeugheck verengen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hört sich normal an.  Klingt als ob nur noch wenig Dämmwolle im Auspuff ist.



Danke! Die Wolle liegt dann vielleicht irgendwo auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen? - Naja, solange er durch den Tüv kommt


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. April 2020)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.
Werde es dann mal probieren und zur Not eine Halterung hinten anbauen.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2020)

AHK und ein dazu passender Träger ist die entspannteste Lösung. Das Auto selbst kann dann auch beliebig klein sein.
Eine Halterung direkt auf dem Heck beschädigt gerne Mal den Lack.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. April 2020)

Wir haben auch nen Träger für die AHK. Auch wenn wir das eigentlich nur brauchen wenn wir beide Räder zum Service bringen. Ansonsten fahren wir mit dem Rad selber  Andererseits muss man so ne AHK ja auch mal nutzen. Und das is der einzige sinnvolle Einsatz für uns


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen Kommentar dazu ist eigentlich überflüssig... Einfach genießen. Schade das es heute sowas nicht mehr gibt. Gibt demnächst bestimmt Tesla-Eco-Safety-Rallycross.


Klar gibt es noch Rallycross. Es sind nur irgendwie nicht mehr so viele veranstaltungen. (und sind auch nicht in meiner nähe)
Besser finde ich aber die Bergring-Rallye Teterow (die springen da auch auf der Grasbahn) und wenn du alte kisten sehen willst, gibt es noch das Eifel Rallye-Festival in Daun. Beides wird wohl dieses jahr aber corona zum opfer fallen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GLepmjndFbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_mUr5a45Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dsdenni (16. April 2020)

Sieht mal sehr interessant aus, da gehört sicher einiges an Fahrleistung dazu um da gut mitfahren zu können. Eine Belastung für Mensch und Maschine sozusagen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Klar gibt es noch Rallycross. Es sind nur irgendwie nicht mehr so viele veranstaltungen. (und sind auch nicht in meiner nähe)


Ja so geil wie damals wird es aber nicht mehr.
Hier in der Umgebung gab es bei vielen Rallycross Veranstaltungen auch eine wirkliche unlimited Klasse. 4 Räder und ein FIA Käfig und der Rest war quasi frei.  Da fuhr auch immer ein Audi 80 mit, der war so krass das der auf jeder Graden Wheelies gemacht hat. Er hatte zwar Allradantrieb aber mit den Stollenreifen brauchte er den gradeaus gar nicht. Absolutes Monster.
An das eine Rennen der Buggy-unlimited Klasse erinnere ich mich auch noch gut. Der Kurs ging links rum. Beim Start krachen die ersten beiden in der ersten Kurve zusammen und der Erste verliert sein linkes Vorderrad. Das interessiert ihn aber nicht und er macht weiter Gas und wird am Ende noch dritter.
Das war die gleiche Veranstaltung, wo auch ein Alfa auf einen Porsche gecrashed ist und danach auf dem Dach von diesem stand. Alle Räder drehen frei. Der Typ im Alfa macht die Tür auf und schreit nach unten das der Porsche losfahren soll, damit er wieder runterfällt. 

Schade das ich damals noch so jung war und mir keine Videoausrüstung kaufen konnte. Die Videos wären heute absolute Legenden.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (17. April 2020)

Ein bisschen gebastelt.
Lenkrad wartet noch auf den Einbau...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen neuen Mitbewohner gibt es noch.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. April 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> AHK und ein dazu passender Träger ist die entspannteste Lösung. Das Auto selbst kann dann auch beliebig klein sein.
> Eine Halterung direkt auf dem Heck beschädigt gerne Mal den Lack.


Hm, werde ich in Betracht ziehen.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wir haben auch nen Träger für die AHK. Auch wenn wir das eigentlich nur brauchen wenn wir beide Räder zum Service bringen. Ansonsten fahren wir mit dem Rad selber  Andererseits muss man so ne AHK ja auch mal nutzen. Und das is der einzige sinnvolle Einsatz für uns


Ich fahre bestimmt nicht 160 Kilometer mit dem Mountainbike in den Bikepark, damit ich da Downhill fahren kann. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass bis dorthin zusätzlich eine vierstellige Zahl an Höhenmetern zu bewältigen ist.


----------



## Riverna (17. April 2020)

Weiß jemand mit was man eine hochglanzverdichtete Felge sauber bekommt? Ich Genie hab es mit Felgenreiniger probiert und nun ist das ganze Felgenbett angelaufen. Mit Metallpolitur wurde es nur minimal besser...


----------



## Las_Bushus (17. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Transportiert jemand von euch mal sein Rad im Auto? Würde mir demnächst womöglich ne 204er C-Klasse als T-Model besorgen, wenn das Rad da bei umgeklappter Rückbank in den Kofferraum passt.




Wir machen das regelmäßig, mit einem bis drei Fahrrädern im Auto.

Je nach Gewicht geht das problemlos, oder man muss es halt Stückweise machen.
Das Rennrad geht mit fast mit einer Hand rein zu legen, ist halt nur aufgrund der Sattelstütze etwas sperriger. Die Mountainbikes haben bei uns eine Absenkbare Sattelstütze, was sie "kompakter" als das Rennrad macht.
In meinem 2008er Subaru Legacy kann ich drei Fahrräder reinstellen, so das auch 3 Leute mitfahren können. dabei kommen die Gabeln in den Fußraum (Lenker auf längs gedreht, bei 2 der 3 Räder) und das dritte Rad einfach nicht so weit reingeschoben.

Bei allen "Einladungen" nehme ich nur das Vorderrad aus den Rädern raus.

Entsprechend sollte man etwas aufpassen und Decken drunterlegen um den Innenraum zu schonen. (Türtafeln und Dachhimmel, haben bei mir über die Jahre leider einen Kratzer und einmal einen dreckigen Reifen abbekommen, wobei das mit dem Dachhimmel, sich wieder beheben lassen sollte)

Ich kann es empfehlen die Räder im Auto zu transportieren, es beruhigt mich bei längeren Fahrten auch sehr dass ich weiß dass es den Rädern bei jedem Wetter gut geht und ich nicht extra "Rücksicht" darauf nehmen muss. 

Am Ende muss das aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. April 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Sieht mal sehr interessant aus, da gehört sicher einiges an Fahrleistung dazu um da gut mitfahren zu können.


"Fahrleistung" im sinne von PS braucht man nicht wirklich. Es fahren letztlich auch trabbi`s mit und die sind, seit einstellung der gruppe H, nun wirklich etwas leistungsschwach. (ein gruppe H-trabbi hatte um die 70 PS und ging 180 km/h)


> Eine Belastung für Mensch und Maschine sozusagen.


Das ist eine frage der fahrweise. Sprünge sind spektakulär, fetzen wohl auch tierisch wenn man im auto sitzt, aber sind kaum gut für die bandscheiben und auch nicht unbedingt schnell.  Jari Latvalla (vater von Jari-Matti Latvalla) hat es ja auch geschafft nicht so hoch und weit zu springen, aber trotzdem schnell zu sein. (der fuhr öfters im schottercup mit) Link


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja so geil wie damals wird es aber nicht mehr.


Das ist vom ADAC leider so gewollt und der hat mittlerweile ein "quasi-monopol" auf motorsport. 
Im rallye-bereich gibt es da nur noch den AvD und NAVC mit ein paar rallyes, wobei letzterer irgendwie nur in den alten bundesländern aktiv ist. 


Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Und nen neuen Mitbewohner gibt es noch.


Wenn ich mal viel lust und laune hab, kommt das possierliche tierchen auch noch als aufkleber auf meine heckscheibe. Hab da ja sonst nix, was auf die antriebsart hin deutet.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Ein bisschen gebastelt.
> Lenkrad wartet noch auf den Einbau...



Lenkrad neu? Was hast bezahlt?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. April 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal viel lust und laune hab, kommt das possierliche tierchen auch noch als aufkleber auf meine heckscheibe. Hab da ja sonst nix, was auf die antriebsart hin deutet.





Find die Gecko-Aufkleber wirken aber irgendwie billig. 
Der Rote riecht aber gut, anfangs aber recht Intensiv wenn man nach einer Nacht ins Auto steigt. 

Thema Antriebsart. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Lenkrad neu? Was hast bezahlt?


Ja, ist neu.
419€ inkl. der RS-Schaltwippen + 10€ Versand.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. April 2020)

Naja.. Allrad halt  Kannst auch ne 4 drauf pappen, oder 4motion..  Quattro is ja alles was mehr als 2 angetriebene Räder hat bei Audi.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Find die Gecko-Aufkleber wirken aber irgendwie billig.


Bei einem caddy ist das irgendwie egal. Es soll ja nur ein dezenter hinweis sein. (nicht jeder schaut gleich auf die hinterachse)


Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja.. Allrad halt  Kannst auch ne 4 drauf pappen, oder 4motion..


Da müßte man ja die "werks-beschriftung" hinten dran haben und die verrät zu viel. Außerdem ist bei VW aus größerer distanz nur schwer zu erkennen ob da bluemotion oder 4motion steht. Da finde ich halt so einen weißen geko auf schwarzem grund (getönte scheiben) dann doch schöner.


----------



## keinnick (19. April 2020)

Warum willst Du die Leute denn auf die Antriebsart Deines Autos hinweisen, bzw. warum verrät die Werksbeschriftung "zu viel"?  Ich glaube, dass das die wenigsten Leute, die hinter Dir fahren nur ansatzweise interessiert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum willst Du die Leute denn auf die Antriebsart Deines Autos hinweisen, bzw. warum verrät die Werksbeschriftung "zu viel"?


Die werksbeschriftung verrät, zumindest bei vw, auch noch die motorisierung. Aufgrund dessen versuchen wohl auch viele mich an ortsausgängen zu überholen. Die rechnen mit der 105 ps standard-motorisierung und ich hab halt etwas mehr. (da mußte schon der ein oder andere mit seiner gurke abbrechen oder hat zumindest länger gebraucht)


> Ich glaube, dass das die wenigsten Leute, die hinter Dir fahren nur ansatzweise interessiert.


Ich weiß nicht wie das andere machen, aber ich schätze vor überhol-aktionen ab ob ich vorbei komme oder nicht.  Fährt da also ein audi vor mir der nach quattro ausschaut, oder eben ähnliches, dann überhole ich nicht einfach. Der hätte schließlich leichtes spiel mit mir. 
Und das antriebskonzept spielt in der hinsicht eine rolle, lass mal wieder richtig winter sein oder man trifft sich auf einem feldweg (schotter). Da macht mein allrad mitunter noch ein paar ps wett.


----------



## keinnick (19. April 2020)

Naja... Du musst eigentlich nicht viel abschätzen. Auf der Landstraße (Ortsausgang) darfst Du max. 100 fahren. Und wenn der mit 90 vor Dir her fährt, dann bleib halt dahinter. Egal ob Fiat Panda oder RS6. Bei Dir liest sich das eher wie ein ******-Vergleich, wer wen überholen darf. Und im umgekehrten Fall: Was ist denn das Problem daran überholt zu werden und denkst Du, irgendwer interessiert sich dabei für den Aufkleber auf dem Heck?  Lass den vorbei und freu Dich nicht dran, wie er "verhungert" und nicht vorbei kommt.

Was meinst Du, wie oft ich morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit von irgendwelchen Fahranfängern in 15 Jahre alten Kleinwagen überholt werde, nur weil die Strecke  gerade aus geht und denen 100 nicht reichen? Juckt mich absolut nicht und ich werde dann sicher nicht aufs Gas treten, nur um irgendwas zu beweisen. So ein Schwachsinn. Sorry.


----------



## Zeiss (19. April 2020)

Genau das...

Ich habe beim 7er auch 760Li auf der Heckklappe stehen und auch nochmal LI 760 auf dem Kennzeichen. Wen juckt es? Auf der Langstraße fahre ich 120 und wenn jemand mich da überholen will, bitte sehr. Ich selbst überhole seltenst bis nie, warum denn auch?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja... Du musst eigentlich nicht viel abschätzen. Auf der Landstraße (Ortsausgang) darfst Du max. 100 fahren. Und wenn der mit 90 vor Dir her fährt, dann bleib halt dahinter. Egal ob Fiat Panda oder RS6. Bei Dir liest sich das eher wie ein ******-Vergleich, wer wen überholen darf. Und im umgekehrten Fall: Was ist denn das Problem daran überholt zu werden und denkst Du, irgendwer interessiert sich dabei für den Aufkleber auf dem Heck?  Lass den vorbei und freu Dich nicht dran, wie er "verhungert" und nicht vorbei kommt.


Also wenn da jemand im ort bei erlaubter 50 mit einer 30 bis 40 herum tuckeln würde, hätte ich ja schonmal das bedürfniss zu überholen. 
Mal davon ab, ich überhole eh meist nur räder, trecker, busse oder autos wo ich das gefühl habe, das der fahrer unsicher ist bzw. nicht weiß was er will. Meistens werde ich überholt und das ganz gern an ortsausgängen wo man sich ja denken kann, das ich schneller werde. 
Allerdings wohne ich auch nicht in bayern oder gar im flachland, wo kilometer weit nix kommt. Der abstand zwischen den ortschaften beträgt hier meist keine 5 km und dann geht es noch ständig auf und ab oder hat kurven. Ist also nicht ideal und entsprechend wird jede möglichkeit zum überholen genutzt. (nur nicht von mir, weil ich eben vorher abschätze was geht und sinnvoll ist)


> Was meinst Du, wie oft ich morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit von irgendwelchen Fahranfängern in 15 Jahre alten Kleinwagen überholt werde, nur weil die Strecke  gerade aus geht und denen 100 nicht reichen?


Die hätten hier einfach nur schlechte karten. Kaum geraden oder gut einsehbare bereiche... (mir fallen auf meine 33 km vieleicht 4-5 halbwegs sichere bereiche zum überholen außerorts ein) Und für mich wärst du eh schon zu schnell, zumindest wenn ich richtung arbeit unterwegs bin. Soooo eilig hab ich es nicht dahin zu kommen, aber schleichen muß halt auch nicht sein.   (80-90 und manchmal 100 ist mein maß)

@Zeiss
Das sind sie also... die raser... 100 km/h sind auf der landstraße erlaubt, und vieleicht sind es ja bald nur noch 80. Die ersten stimmen dazu werden ja schon laut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2020)

Wenn jemand innerorts mit 30 bei 50 tuckert, bin ich vorbei sobald eine kleine Lücke im Gegenverkehr ist. Da hat man nicht nur das Bedürfnis zu überholen, da platzt einem nach kurzer Zeit der Arsch.  Wenn ich auf so ein viel zu langsames Auto auflaufe und von vorne ist frei, dann fahre ich ohne zu bremsen direkt in einem Zug dran vorbei.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das sind sie also... die raser... 100 km/h sind auf der landstraße erlaubt, und vieleicht sind es ja bald nur noch 80. Die ersten stimmen dazu werden ja schon laut.


What?  Selbst die aktuellen 100 sind schon ziemlich langsam. Dann ist man ja schon dazu gezwungen viel zu schnell zu fahren um normal unterwegs zu sein. Wird Zeit das diese lauten Stimmen mal abgewählt werden.

Wir haben ja "Richtgeschwindigkeit 130". Das sollte man eher mal auf Landstraßen anstatt Autobahnen einführen. So flott kann man ja selbst auf Schotter oder Schnee fahren. Früher als es noch keine Begrenzung auf Landstraßen gab, hat sich das Durchschnittstempo auch nicht bei 200+ eingependelt. Das regelt sich wunderbar von alleine, wenn keine Begrenzung da ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. April 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Die werksbeschriftung verrät, zumindest bei vw, auch noch die motorisierung. Aufgrund dessen versuchen wohl auch viele mich an ortsausgängen zu überholen. Die rechnen mit der 105 ps standard-motorisierung und ich hab halt etwas mehr. (da mußte schon der ein oder andere mit seiner gurke abbrechen oder hat zumindest länger gebraucht)



Ich hoffe du meinst es nicht so wie ich verstehe. Aktuell lese ich daraus:
- Du lässt mit Absicht den Motorschriftzug am Heck weg, damit andere Verkehrsteilnehmer mit Überholabsicht (die wird wohl einen Grund haben) überraschend abnippeln, wenn du am Ortsausgang mal das Pedal findest.  
Während man überholt wird hat man rechts zu fahren und nicht zu Beschleunigen, so meine Fahrschulkenntnisse. Das macht auch sicherlich Sinn, gerade wenn eure Straßen schwer einsehbar sind. 

Anerkennung für die verdeckte Naturgewalt unter deiner Haube gibts auch hier: YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> - Du lässt mit Absicht den Motorschriftzug am Heck weg, damit andere Verkehrsteilnehmer mit Überholabsicht (die wird wohl einen Grund haben) überraschend abnippeln, wenn du am Ortsausgang mal das Pedal findest.


Das machen die Leute ständig bei mir, wenn ich überhole. Jeden Tag auf dem Arbeitsweg überhole ich auf der Landstraße 3-10 Fahrzeuge je nach Verkehr. Wenn man nicht erst Gas gibt wenn frei ist, sondern schon Schwung holt wenn man noch dahinter ist, dann macht das quasi nix. Man ist so schnell dran vorbei, das die wütenden Überholten nur noch die Lichthupe betätigen.  Komisch das sie nach dem überholt werden meistens erstmal eine ganze Zeit die gleiche Geschwindigkeit mitfahren, bevor sie wieder anfangen zu schleichen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Komisch das sie nach dem überholt werden meistens erstmal eine ganze Zeit die gleiche Geschwindigkeit mitfahren, bevor sie wieder anfangen zu schleichen.


Kommt mir bekannt vor. Fahren auf der Landstraße bei 70 nur 50 oder bei 100 nur 70, aber wehe, man überholt dann.

Wenn jemand in der Stadt nicht auf 50 kommt, überhole ich auch. Keine Lust, an jeder Ampel stehen bleiben zu müssen, weil jemand pennt.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie das andere machen, aber ich schätze vor überhol-aktionen ab ob ich vorbei komme oder nicht.  Fährt da also ein audi vor mir der nach quattro ausschaut, oder eben ähnliches, dann überhole ich nicht einfach. Der hätte schließlich leichtes spiel mit mir.
> Und das antriebskonzept spielt in der hinsicht eine rolle, lass mal wieder richtig winter sein oder man trifft sich auf einem feldweg (schotter). Da macht mein allrad mitunter noch ein paar ps wett.


Was fährst du nochmal, RS4 oder RS6?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor. Fahren auf der Landstraße bei 70 nur 50 oder bei 100 nur 70, aber wehe, man überholt dann.



Auch spannend sind die, die außerorts 70 fahren, innerorts aber auch.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2020)

Innenstädter halt.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. April 2020)

Sind bei mir aufm Land auch gerne die Renter


----------



## dsdenni (20. April 2020)

@ T0astbr0t: Kenne ich, aber da muss man manchmal viel Geduld mitbringen. Ist nicht nur für andere besser, sondern auch für einen selbst..


----------



## taks (20. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Auch spannend sind die, die außerorts 70 fahren, innerorts aber auch.


Aber der Durchschnitt stimmt ^^


Kurze Frage in die Runde:
Ich habe bei meinem Auto vor dem Luftfilter einen "Schutz" damit Regen etc. nicht so leicht angesaugt wird. (Mir fehlt grad die korrekte Bezeichnung)
Auf alle Fälle ist dieser mit einem Schlauch mit dem Luftfilter verbunden, welcher jedoch eingerissen ist.
Jetzt ist die Frage wie man diesen Schlauch nennt und ob man den als Standard-Ware bekommt oder ob der fahrzeugspezifisch ist.
Der nächste Service ist eben erst nächsten Winter und vorher will wenn möglich ich ned in die Garage ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auto: Subaru Justy G3X, 1.3l


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. April 2020)

dsdenni schrieb:


> @ T0astbr0t: Kenne ich, aber da muss man manchmal viel Geduld mitbringen. Ist nicht nur für andere besser, sondern auch für einen selbst..



 
Leider besagt Murphys Gesetz in solchen Fällen auch, dass man nirgends überholen kann. 




taks schrieb:


> Aber der Durchschnitt stimmt ^^


Touché


----------



## worco (20. April 2020)

Also ich muss nicht dauernd Leute auf Teufel komm raus überholen, mit gewisser Fahrpraxis entwickelt man doch da eine gewisse Ruhe und Entspanntheit oder?
Auf der AB fahre ich schon meist was geht, auf Landstraßen vllt mal wenns mich richtig juckt aber sonst...
Meiner hat heute endlich die Sommerfelgen bekommen, letzte Woche war ich noch auf den Winterrädern im Nordschwarzwald unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. April 2020)

@taks Die meisten Ersatzteile finde ich unter den Begriffen "Luftschlauch", "Ansaugschlauch", oder "Faltenbalg,". 
Wenn das Leck vor dem Luftfilter, Drosselklappe, Abgasrückführung, etc (also eigentlich alles mit Schläuchen und Kabeln dran) sitzt zieht er halt einfach nur etwas wärmere Luft ein. -Dann verbraucht er ein bisschen mehr Sprit und es kostet etwas Leistung.
Wenn du das Teil nicht günstig beim Händler bestellen kannst würde ich es einfach erstmal mit Panzerband kitten. Flexible Universalschläuche düften auch funktionieren, wenn keine andere Leitung da rein geht. 
Sonst warte aber erstmal ab, was die Profis hier empfehlen


----------



## Captn (20. April 2020)

Normalerweise kostet das Stück Schlauch nur ein paar Euro.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Auch spannend sind die, die außerorts 70 fahren, innerorts aber auch.


Haha, jupp. 
Letztens fuhr ich hinter einem, der jede rote Ampel konsequent überfuhr. War zwar nachts, aber so etwas hatte ich zuvor auch noch nicht gesehen.

Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass sich in einer Spielstraße wirklich niemand ans Schritttempo hält. Fahre hier schon gut 10-15 km/h und werde dabei regelmäßig von Frauen in SUVs bedrängt. Ok, seitdem die Schulen geschlossen sind, ist es entspannter.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. April 2020)

Seit dem neuen Auto hat irgendwie kaum noch jemand versucht mich wo zu überholen. Maximal mal so nen aufgebrezeltes Auto aus der Kompaktklasse mit brutal lautem Auspuff, aber die sind es nicht wert. Ausser Lärm käme da ja eh nix Früher war das anders, da wollten einige noch spielen.  Aber da man hier ausserorts ab 105 eh Fussgänger ist hat auch das nachgelassen. Es wird halt das gefahren was da steht. Bei 50 ist 50, bei  80 80 und so weiter.  Alle anderen wickeln sich hoffentlich nur selber um Bäume und nehmen keine Unschuldigen mit. Ist eh genug Sauerei was sie danach den Rettungskräften antun, aber bei den Egos erwarte ich ja nicht mal dass die weiter denken als ihre ****** lang sind... (ich schreibe nicht Nase, da müssten einige zu viel denken )


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Aber der Durchschnitt stimmt ^^
> 
> 
> Kurze Frage in die Runde:
> ...


Ist ein Formteil, also wird nur der originale passen. Mehr wie 10€ kostet der auf keinen Fall. Einfach bei deinem Vertragshändler bestellen und reinbauen. 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Alle anderen wickeln sich hoffentlich nur selber um Bäume und nehmen keine Unschuldigen mit.


Wie gut das fast keine Unfälle wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit passieren. "Überhöhte Geschwindigkeit" wird nur als Unfallgrund angegeben, weil es "mangelndes Fahrkönnen" offiziell nicht gibt. Für die offizielle Statistik hat jeder genug Fahrkönnen, der einen Führerschein hat. Wenn das nicht so wäre, dann müssten ja plötzlich ne Menge Leute nachgeschult werden und das wird so geschickt umschifft.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. April 2020)

Kurze Ergänzung: Wenn es die Luftansaugung mit dem Luftfilter verbindet nennt sich das eigentlich Rohluftschlauch, Rohluftleitung, ...


----------



## taks (20. April 2020)

Hab das entsprechende Teil inkl Teilenummer gefunden und es nennt sich in Englisch "Air Suction Hose" (Luft-Ansaug-Schlauch ).
Dann frag ich mal bei meiner Garage nach ob sie das Teil für mich bestellen können.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## McZonk (20. April 2020)

worco schrieb:


> Meiner hat heute endlich die Sommerfelgen bekommen, letzte Woche war ich noch auf den Winterrädern im Nordschwarzwald unterwegs.


Lecker  Ich habe Ende letzter Woche auch endlich umstecken lassen - auf nen ähnlichen Felgentyp. Nur bei der Karosserieform gehen wir wohl unterschiedliche Wege - Ich steh da eher auf das Ding der 90er... so n `Kombi is doch was Feines. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung: Werbung weil Markennennung


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. April 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst es nicht so wie ich verstehe. Aktuell lese ich daraus:
> - Du lässt mit Absicht den Motorschriftzug am Heck weg, damit andere Verkehrsteilnehmer mit Überholabsicht (die wird wohl einen Grund haben) überraschend abnippeln, wenn du am Ortsausgang mal das Pedal findest.


...und ich fühle mich durch deinen post leicht diskriminiert. Man könnte denken deine weltsicht ist:
-es gibt autotypen, die können nur langsam fahren
-bmw`s haben generell nie unter 300 PS
-und mercedes wird nur von rentnern im alter von 75+ gefahren.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, ich fahre in ortschaften immer min. 50 km/h,wenn es die gegebenheiten zulassen (aber nie viel zu schnell), und ich finde nicht nur "mal das Pedal" sondern immer, wenn ich darf. (hier gibt es auch eine stelle, wo hinter dem ortsausgang ein 50er schild steht) 
Und nur weil ich einen caddy fahre soll ich für hinz und kunz platz zum überholen machen? Hörst du einfach mit beschleunigen auf, nur weil dich etwas mit weniger leistung überholen will??? (unmittelbar vor deiner beschleunigungsphase mal links den blinker gesetzt hat) Tut mir leid, aber da hört mein verständniss auf und ich bekomme sowas eh nur mit, weil ich immer mal in den rückspiegel schaue. (es ist von vorteil zu wissen was rund ums auto so los ist incl. hinten!)


> Während man überholt wird hat man rechts zu fahren und nicht zu Beschleunigen, so meine Fahrschulkenntnisse. Das macht auch sicherlich Sinn, gerade wenn eure Straßen schwer einsehbar sind.


Das kann für mehrspurige straßen gelten, aber anderer seits muß man an ortsausgängen damit rechnen, das der vordermann schneller wird und erzwingen darf man es gleich garnicht! Dazu darf man seinen vordermann nicht durch erzwungene aktionen zu vollbremsungen o.ä. drastischen maßnahmen zwingen. Das wäre wohl nötigung.
Ich warte jedensfalls kurz und schaue was der vor mir am ortsausgang macht. Zieht er halbwegs durch ist alles i.o. Macht er es nicht, weil er z.b. mit teillast im letzten gang auf seine 100 kommen will, dann überhole ich bei nächster gelegenheit.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Was fährst du nochmal, RS4 oder RS6?


Kannst du das nicht besser?  Ich bin enttäuscht!



worco schrieb:


> Meiner hat heute endlich die Sommerfelgen bekommen, letzte Woche war ich noch auf den Winterrädern im Nordschwarzwald unterwegs


Nette felgen... Nette kurven... (letzteres nicht das auto sondern die straße )



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Seit dem neuen Auto hat irgendwie kaum noch jemand versucht mich wo zu überholen.)


Das deckt sich mit meiner beobachtung. So lange ich passat gefahren bin hat mich richtung arbeit kaum einer überholen wollen. Jetzt mit dem caddy scheint das schon fast zwanghaft zu sein und dabei bin ich außerorts schlimmsten falls an manchen stellen 10 km/h langsamer geworden.


----------



## Captn (20. April 2020)

Die Frage ist doch, was juckt es mich, wenn ich überholt werde? Solange der das nicht auf Teufel komm raus macht und andere dabei gefährdet, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Wenn ich überhole, ist mir das in der Regel scheißegal, was da vor mir fährt. Ich überhole nicht des Überholens wegen, sondern weil das Gefährt vor mir offensichtlich zu langsam ist. Wenn ich 110 auf der Landstraße fahre, ist das anderen auch zu langsam. Dann ist das halt so, so what?


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kannst du das nicht besser?  Ich bin enttäuscht!.



Beantworte doch einfach die Frage.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das deckt sich mit meiner beobachtung. So lange ich passat gefahren bin hat mich richtung arbeit kaum einer überholen wollen. Jetzt mit dem caddy scheint das schon fast zwanghaft zu sein und dabei bin ich außerorts schlimmsten falls an manchen stellen 10 km/h langsamer geworden.


Ich fahre momentan noch einen Smart und werde dennoch fast nie außerhalb der Autobahn überholt. Auf der Landstraße (außerorts) fahre ich je nach Situation das vorgegebene Tempo bis max. 20 km/h mehr.

Das letzte Mal wurde ich im Bergischen/Sauerland bei 120 von 2 getunten Kleinwagen überholt, aber da sind eh viele wahnsinnige Baumküsser unterwegs. Wer überholt in einer nicht einsehbaren Rechtskurve?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (21. April 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> so n `Kombi is doch was Feines.



Uh, noch ein A4-Fahrer hier. 

Welchen Motor hast du?


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2020)

Was geht den hier schon wieder ab? Pimmelfechten auf der deutschen Landstraße? 

Mir doch egal ob mich einer überholt oder mir doch egal ob der Hintermann anhand der Typenbezeichnung meine Motorisierung erkennen kann.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. April 2020)

Ersteres ja, zweiteres mag ich auch nicht.
[emoji1787][emoji23]


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2020)

Erinnert mich grad an die ganzen Leute, die sich ein M, S oder den AMG Schriftzug ans Heck kleben, damit das Auto dadurch schneller wird.
Nur blöd, wenn dann ein Endrohr fehlt.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. April 2020)

Verdammt... und ich hab gar keine Endrohre..  Vermutlich werde ich deswegen nicht mehr überholt am Ortsausgang.. und an der Ampel will auch niemand mehr spielen 

Ich kleb mir welche dran.. 4 Stück sollten reichen oder besser 2 grosse dicke? Dann noch die Carbonlippe an der Heckklappe ab und gut ists


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Erinnert mich grad an die ganzen Leute, die sich ein M, S oder den AMG Schriftzug ans Heck kleben, damit das Auto dadurch schneller wird.
> Nur blöd, wenn dann ein Endrohr fehlt.



Oder Sie landen am Ende doch wieder im Stau, wenn Corona mal wieder vorbei ist.


----------



## XE85 (21. April 2020)

Wiso nach Corona? Bei uns gibts die Staus jetzt schon. Allerdings dort wo man (vor Corona) ansich nicht im Stau stand: Vorige Woche bei den Baumärkten, diese Woche beim Mc Donalds. Am 2. Mai dann wahrscheinlich vor Media Markt und Saturn.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. April 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Verdammt... und ich hab gar keine Endrohre..  Vermutlich werde ich deswegen nicht mehr überholt am Ortsausgang.. und an der Ampel will auch niemand mehr spielen
> 
> Ich kleb mir welche dran.. 4 Stück sollten reichen oder besser 2 grosse dicke? Dann noch die Carbonlippe an der Heckklappe ab und gut ists


Säg' dir n Loch in die Motorhaube und platzier' da ne Verbrennungsmotorenattrappe, die oben rausschaut. Damit fällst du dann doppelt auf.


----------



## Riverna (21. April 2020)

Am Subi ist nur ein dezentes Rohr  und am Lexus sind auch nur zwei mikrige Röhrchen. Kommt halt davon wenn man Autos ohne Leistung fahren muss.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2020)

Du hast doch Allrad, also auch Leistung.
Wir haben doch gelernt, dass so ein quattro Schriftzug mindestens 20-50PS bringt.
Ich hab leider nur ne Frontfräse und muss mich mit mickrigem Vorschub begnügen.


----------



## Riverna (22. April 2020)

Dieses ganze Geschwätz von wegen der und der Antrieb ist das beste, halte ich für absoluten Blödsinn. Hab alle drei Varianten und muss sagen mir machen alle drei auch ihre eigene Art unglaublich viel Spaß. Natürlich muss das Auto zum Antrieb passen damit es Spaß macht. Ein Frontangetriebener 2.5 Tonnen Koffer bringt keinen Spaß... aber ein kleines leichtes Auto mit etwas Leistung macht definitiv Spaß. Es würde mir echt schwer fallen zu sagen welches Auto von meinen dreien mir wirklich am Ende am meisten Spaß bring.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2020)

Den besten Antrieb gibt es natürlich nicht.
Mir gefällt Allrad am besten, aber selbst da gibt es riesen Unterschiede.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nur ne Frontfräse und muss mich mit mickrigem Vorschub begnügen.



Dafür verbrauchst du nicht so viel, hat auch Vorteile.

Hab letzt nen Foto vom einem 190PS TFSI A4 wieder gefunden, den ich letztes Jahr mal ein paar Tage gefahren bin.
Hatte da nen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 6,6l/100km, meinen 190PS Diesel fahre ich bei 6,4l/100km.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2020)

Im Moment ist es doch total egal wieviel man braucht.  Für die letzte Tankfüllung Super Plus hab ich 1,21€ pro Liter gezahlt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2020)

Ich werde morgen oder übermorgen mal tanken.
Momentan liege ich so bei 11 Liter Verbrauch.


----------



## DARPA (22. April 2020)

Ultimate 1.35€ 

Eigentlich müsste man nen ganzen Tanklaster voll kaufen


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es doch total egal wieviel man braucht.  Für die letzte Tankfüllung Super Plus hab ich 1,21€ pro Liter gezahlt.



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht. Bestwert bei mir waren 1,01€/l Diesel, ansonsten liegt der hier meistens bei 1,07€/l im Schnitt.

Bin in den letzten vier Wochen trotzdem 2000km gefahren (jetzt wo ich das selber sehe, frage ich mich tatsache wo ich das alles verbraten habe o.O Vor allem weil da noch 1100km mit nem Mietwagen fehlen) und Geld wächst trotzdem nicht Bäumen.


----------



## taks (22. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ultimate 1.35€
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man nen ganzen Tanklaster voll kaufen



Wenn wir annehmen der Benzin ist 20 Cent günstiger als sonst, dann sparst du trotzdem noch 300€ wenn du den hier kaufst und befüllst ^^
Ups, bist Du ein Mensch? / Are you a human?


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2020)

V-Power Racing 1,159€ per Smartdeal



DARPA schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man nen ganzen Tanklaster voll kaufen


Dito!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. April 2020)

Wozu, das kippt doch irgendwann um und ist Sondermüll.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. April 2020)

Nö, wenn der Behälter dicht ist, kannste das Jahrzehnte aufbewahren.


----------



## janni851 (22. April 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> V-Power Racing 1,159€ per Smartdeal
> 
> 
> Dito!



Vorgestern 1,10€ bezahlt über den Smart Deal[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Nö, wenn der Behälter dicht ist, kannste das Jahrzehnte aufbewahren.


Das wäre schön.
Normales Super E5 ist etwa 1 Jahr haltbar.
E10 weniger als 1 Jahr.
Ultimate 102 kommt auf ca. 3 Jahre. Daher auch super für Gartengeräte geeignet, die man nicht oft braucht und über Winter stehen.
E85 je nach Lagerbedingung ca. nen halbes Jahr.
Diesel kann man wirklich seeeeeeehr lange aufbewahren. Wie lange genau kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe aber schon 15 Jahre alten Diesel gesehen, der noch wunderbar funktioniert hat.
Biodiesel -> niemals tanken
Motorsport Sprit ist teilweise nur ein paar Wochen haltbar, ich hab aber keine Lust die Sorten alle aufzuzählen. 


Generell gilt:
Je geringer der Bioanteil = desto länger haltbar
Extrem korrosiver Sprit = kurz haltbar
Additive die Lagerzeit verbessern sollen = meist fast keine Wirkung


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Generell gilt:
> Je geringer der Bioanteil = desto länger haltbar
> Extrem korrosiver Sprit = kurz haltbar
> Additive die Lagerzeit verbessern sollen = meist fast keine Wirkung


Das ist ja logisch.
Habe allerdings etwas andere gelesen. Deine Angaben beziehen sich anscheinend auf die Lagerung in Plastikbehältern.

Guckst du hier:
Bei Diesel zumindest lohnt sich eine längere Lagerung auch aus anderen Gründen nicht: Denn der Sprit ist laut Boos nur wenige Monate haltbar. Anders ist es bei Benzin: &#8222;Luftdicht gelagert zeigt das selbst nach 20 Jahren keine Veränderungen.&#8220;


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2020)

Also ich hab da ganz andere Erfahrungen aus der Praxis. Ich hab es noch nie erlebt das ich einen Diesel umtanken musste, weil der Sprit schlecht geworden ist. Selbst irgendwelche Scheunenfunde ala 124D liefen immer noch mit dem uralten Diesel. Wir haben vorletztes Jahr auch mal einen Kanister mit Diesel gefunden, wo die Rechnung noch in DM dabei war. Roch gut, sah gut aus und lief auch noch gut. Bei Diesel ist es glaub ich einfach nur wichtig das kein Biodiesel da mit reingemixt wurde. Der kommt ja schon ranzig aus der Zapfe.

Bei Benzin ist das durchaus üblich das man die Oldtimer regelmäßig umtanken muss. Wenn die nur stehen und nicht gefahren werden, dann wird der Sprit schnell ranzig. Mir ist sogar in einem Stahl Kanister der Sprit für den Rasenmäher ranzig geworden. Seitdem bekommt der nur noch Ultimate 102.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. April 2020)

Ist gut möglich. Bin kein Chemiker und habe da keine praktischen Erfahrungen gemacht. War nur das aufgegriffen, was ich gelesen habe.

Bezog sich aber nicht auf die Tanks im Auto.


----------



## Zeiss (23. April 2020)

Hey Kinders,

ich wollte gestern die Felge beim 7er austauschen, also den Reifen runter und auf die andere Felge drauf.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Reifen eine dicke Beule hat... also brauche ich zwei Neue. 

Was ist jetzt so angesagt? Goodyear? Dunlop? Pirelli? Hankook?

Die Größe wäre 245/45R19 und kein RunFlat.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2020)

Laut Autobild Sportscars Test, Pirelli PZ$, Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymetric 5 oder Conti Premium Contact 6.
Ich persönliche fahre Michelin Pilot Sport 4 und bin begeistert von dem Reifen, allerdings 225/40/18.


----------



## Captn (23. April 2020)

Ich hatte auf meinen Styling 95 Dunlop SP Sport 245/45 R19 drauf, bis ich sie dann letztes Jahr gegen Styling 37 eingetauscht habe. Beschweren konnte ich mich nie darüber, außer, dass ich halt den richtigen Reifendruck ausloten musste, da das Auto ja nur maximal mit 18 Zoll Rädern ausgeliefert wurde.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. April 2020)

> Wer Fahrräder überholt, muss im Ort künftig mindestens 1,5 Meter Abstand halten, außerorts zwei Meter &#8211; bisher war lediglich ein "ausreichender Seitenabstand" vorgeschrieben.


Einerseits gut, andererseits bedeutet das, dass es an vielen Stellen dazu kommt, dass man innerstädtisch schlecht oder gar nicht überholen können wird.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt so angesagt? Goodyear? Dunlop? Pirelli? Hankook?


Kommt drauf an was man haben will. 
Ich montiere zur Zeit überall Conti SportContact 5 AO1. Der Nassgrip von denen ist schon fast göttlich. Deutlich weichere Mischung als der normale oder der MO, von daher packt der auch schon kalt im trockenen.


----------



## Riverna (23. April 2020)

Fahre auch dem Lexus die Nexen Nfera in 245/35R19 und 275/30R19 und bin damit bisher top zufrieden. Auch das Gripverhältnis bei Regen ist echt gut.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man haben will.
> Ich montiere zur Zeit überall Conti SportContact 5 AO1. Der Nassgrip von denen ist schon fast göttlich. Deutlich weichere Mischung als der normale oder der MO, von daher packt der auch schon kalt im trockenen.



Der SportContact 6 ist bei Nässe nochmal besser und der PremiumContact6 setzt da nochmal einen drauf.
Bislang noch keinen Reifen gefahren, der da auch nur ansatzweise ran kommt.
Der Verschleiß wäre mir beim SC5 auch zu hoch.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. April 2020)

Michelin Pilot Sport in der 4. Generation ab Werk drauf.. bis jetzt 25.000km gehalten, das passt. Bin ich früher schon gefahren und war eigentlich nie enttäuscht mit dem Reifen. Egal auf welchem Auto und in welcher Grösse.

Bei Regen kommt aber nix an den guten alten Uniroyal RainSport 1 ran.. der is im Wasser krank


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Der SportContact 6 ist bei Nässe nochmal besser und der PremiumContact6 setzt da nochmal einen drauf.
> Bislang noch keinen Reifen gefahren, der da auch nur ansatzweise ran kommt.
> Der Verschleiß wäre mir beim SC5 auch zu hoch.


Ja ganz wichtig ist die Endkennung.  Das ist dann ein komplett anderer Reifen. Nicht nur die Mischung, sondern das Profil ist sogar anders. Von den MO war ich z.B. nicht so angetan, der Reifen ist viel zu sehr auf Langlebigkeit ausgelegt.
Vom Verschleiß ist bei mir kein wirklicher Unterschied da. Mehr als 2 Sommer habe ich noch im keinem Satz geschafft, egal was für ein Reifen. Auf dem letzten Satz waren ca. 8000km ohne Rennstrecke bis der auf 1,9-3mm runter war.
Bei Amazon gibts meine Größe auch grade mit hart Rabatt. Ich hab die aber leider schon den Tag vor Carfreitag drauf gehabt.  Im Moment gehen auch echt wenig Reifen wegen Corona.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2020)

Man muss schon ziemlich hart ballern, um 5-6mm in 8000km runter zu fahren mit nem Allrad.
Vor allem im normalen Strassenverkehr.
Ich schaff gerade mal 1-2mm in der gleichen Zeit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. April 2020)

Mit den SportContact5 Rennstrecke ?
Naja, lange schnell bist du damit bei einem recht schweren Auto aber nicht, bei der weichen Mischung, egal mit welcher Zusatzkennung.
Bei 8000km auf 1,9-3mm frag ich mich auch wie das geht.
Da halten ja selbst meine CUP2 länger bei deutlich weniger Neuprofiltiefe.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. April 2020)

Mit Michelin PilotSport 4 in 205/45-17 bin ich sowohl im Alltag als auch bei Testfahrten für die Lichteinstellung sehr zufrieden. Verschleiß liegt ebenso um die 1-2mm auf 8000km. Die Abrollgeräusche sind dringen enorm in den Innenraum, aber das wird in einer doppelt so schweren und zehn mal so teuren Limousine wohl kein Problem sein 

Ein schwerwiegender Nachteil: Die auffällige Michelin-Beschriftung. Jeder Überholwillige gibt schon auf, bevor ich ihn mit meinen gewaltigen 170Nm niederwalzen kann.


----------



## keinnick (24. April 2020)

Ab jetzt bitte alle ein wenig langsamer fahren, Leute! 
Neuer Bussgeldkatalog: Ab 21 km/h zu viel ist nun der Fuehrerschein weg - FOCUS Online


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. April 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Mit den SportContact5 Rennstrecke ?
> Naja, lange schnell bist du damit bei einem recht schweren Auto aber nicht, bei der weichen Mischung, egal mit welcher Zusatzkennung.
> Bei 8000km auf 1,9-3mm frag ich mich auch wie das geht.
> Da halten ja selbst meine CUP2 länger bei deutlich weniger Neuprofiltiefe.


Och das geht ansich hab da schon ein paar Sätze durch.  Man darf den Reifen halt nicht überfordern. Grade wenn es kälter ist geht das wunderbar. Bei 35°C jede Kurve mit Powerslide nehmen sollte man natürlich vermeiden. 
Wir haben hier viele neue Straßen mit richtig griffigem Belag, da zieht man in jeder Kurve 2 Striche.


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mit Michelin PilotSport 4 in 205/45-17 bin ich sowohl im Alltag als auch bei Testfahrten für die Lichteinstellung sehr zufrieden. Verschleiß liegt ebenso um die 1-2mm auf 8000km. Die Abrollgeräusche sind dringen enorm in den Innenraum, aber das wird in einer doppelt so schweren und zehn mal so teuren Limousine wohl kein Problem sein



Nee Du, Michelin kommt mir nicht auf die Felgen, ich habe da so meine "Probleme" mit denen.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ein schwerwiegender Nachteil: Die auffällige Michelin-Beschriftung. Jeder Überholwillige gibt schon auf, bevor ich ihn mit meinen gewaltigen 170Nm niederwalzen kann.


   

Ich habe mir diese hier rausgesucht:

Continental SportContact 6 245/45R19 102Y XL
Dunlop SP Sport Maxx GT 245/45R19 102Y XL
Dunlop SP Sport Maxx RT2 245/45R19 102Y XL
Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5 245/45R19 102Y XL


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (24. April 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dunlop SP Sport Maxx RT2 245/45R19 102Y XL



Die habe ich in 235/40 R18 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit denen. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich deinen mit meinem Fahrstil vergleichen kann.


----------



## Riverna (24. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Man muss schon ziemlich hart ballern, um 5-6mm in 8000km runter zu fahren mit nem Allrad.
> Vor allem im normalen Strassenverkehr.
> Ich schaff gerade mal 1-2mm in der gleichen Zeit.



Soll Leute geben die mit Helm und Handschuhen im Alltag fahren, weil sie denken ein Rennfahrer zu sein...


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Die habe ich in 235/40 R18 und bin bisher  sehr zufrieden mit denen. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich deinen mit meinem  Fahrstil vergleichen kann.



Was hast Du für ein Auto? Zu genau diesen tendiere ich aktuell oder Goodyear.



Riverna schrieb:


> Soll Leute geben die mit Helm und Handschuhen im Alltag fahren, weil sie denken ein Rennfahrer zu sein...



Du weißt doch, dass ich nicht zu denen gehöre. Der 7er mit seinen rund 2,5 Tonnen wäre auch ein "etwas" falsche Auto dafür


----------



## NuVirus (25. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ab jetzt bitte alle ein wenig langsamer fahren, Leute!
> Neuer Bussgeldkatalog: Ab 21 km/h zu viel ist nun der Fuehrerschein weg - FOCUS Online



Find das teilweise etwas zu krass, direkt Fahrverbot wenn man in ner Stadt nicht mitbekommen ob 30 oder 50 und man mit knapp über 50 dann schon den Führerschein verliert.

Generell ist es ja ok das härter bestraft wird aber aber da ham se es übertrieben, kann man nur hoffen das in den 30er Zonen wo man das nicht sofort sieht das 30 ist nicht wirklich geblitzt wird.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (25. April 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was hast Du für ein Auto? Zu genau diesen tendiere ich aktuell oder Goodyear.



A4 Avant 2.0 TDI Quattro

Da ich in letzter Zeit öfters mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs bin fahre ich aber auch manchmal etwas zügiger (sportlich kann man das noch nicht nennen ).


----------



## Riverna (25. April 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, dass ich nicht zu denen gehöre. Der 7er mit seinen rund 2,5 Tonnen wäre auch ein "etwas" falsche Auto dafür



Nein du warst damit auch gar nicht gemeint...


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Generell ist es ja ok das härter bestraft wird aber aber da ham se es übertrieben, kann man nur hoffen das in den 30er Zonen wo man das nicht sofort sieht das 30 ist nicht wirklich geblitzt wird.


Nein es ist nicht ok. Man sollte mal überlegen warum Leute zu schnell fahren und das eigentliche Problem angehen. Wenn dort ein angemessenes Tempolimit stehen würde, dann würden die Leute auch nicht zu schnell fahren.

Schwachsinnige Tempolimits härter zu bestrafen ist wie einen undichten Gartenschlauch mit Klebeband zu flicken. Man reagiert drauf, behebt aber das Problem nicht.

Der nächste Schritt wird sein das alle Leute einfach ohne Führerschein weiterfahren, weil sie ihn verloren haben. Und wenn man das eh schon macht, kann man auch gleich richtig derbe zu schnell fahren. Somit führt die härtere Bestrafung nur dazu das noch viel mehr zu schnell gefahren wird.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (25. April 2020)

Sooo, Lenkrad ist auch drin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Schwachsinnige Tempolimits härter zu bestrafen ist wie einen undichten Gartenschlauch mit Klebeband zu flicken. Man reagiert drauf, behebt aber das Problem nicht.



Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit (genau, HÖCHST, nicht Mindest  ) ist angeschrieben, jeder der Zahlen lesen kann kann das umsetzten. Man kann also auch langsamer fahren als das wo als Maximum da steht.  Auch auf der AB sieht man wenn man weiter als bis zu seinem Kühler guckt dass da vorne ein rundes Schild kommt welches ein Tempolimit bedeuten könnte. Also einfach so fahren dass man das dann einhalten kann. 
Wirklich schwer ist das nicht. Wer das nicht hin bekommt sollte weg von der öffentlichen Strasse und kann sich ja auch abgesperrten Pisten austoben...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit (genau, HÖCHST, nicht Mindest  ) ist angeschrieben, jeder der Zahlen lesen kann kann das umsetzten. Man kann also auch langsamer fahren als das wo als Maximum da steht.


Und irgendwann haben wir ein generelles Tempolimit von 5 km/h, wenn das so weiter geht! Ja super sehr geil! 0 Verkehrstote durch Unfälle! Leider sterben die Leute dann irgendwann einfach auf der Fahrt zum Supermarkt, weil es zu lange dauert.

Wir haben hier schon teilweise *30 auf der Autobahn*. Das soll mir mal einer erklären der nicht geistig behindert ist, was das genau soll. Und wie man ahnen kann... es halten sich genau 0 Leute an dieses 30 Schild. Wenn man wirklich so weit runterbremsen würde, gibt es nämlich einen mega Auffahrunfall.


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2020)

Ja wir wissen doch alle, dass du gegen Tempolimits bist.
Aber es ist halt nunmal so, also halt dich einfach an die Regeln oder gib deinen Führerschein und fahr mit dem ÖPNV.


----------



## Riverna (26. April 2020)

Bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich eher, ob man nicht trotz einer offensichtlich vorhandenen geistigen Einschränkung nicht trotzdem viel zu leicht den Führerschein bekommt...


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wir haben hier schon teilweise *30 auf der Autobahn*. Das soll mir mal einer erklären der nicht geistig behindert ist, was das genau soll. Und wie man ahnen kann... es halten sich genau 0 Leute an dieses 30 Schild. Wenn man wirklich so weit runterbremsen würde, gibt es nämlich einen mega Auffahrunfall.


Da wird sicherlich kein 30 Schild direkt auf ein 120 Schild folgen. Vorher hast Du garantiert noch genug Zeit und Schilder um Dich auf die 30 vorzubereiten. Davon abgesehen, werden die 30 ihren Grund haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2020)

Ja es geht erst auf 80, 50 und dann 30. Natürlich kann man auf 30 runterbremsen, nur dann steckt das nächste Auto direkt im Heck.
Ich könnte auch von 250 noch rechtzeitig abbremsen, wenn plötzlich ein 30er Schild kommt.
Sinnvoll ist es an der Stelle nicht, eher extrem gefährlich. Der das dort aufgestellt hat, fährt ganz offensichtlich kein Auto, wollte sich einen Spaß erlauben oder hat ein paar Gehirnwindungen zu wenig.
Niemand fährt dort weniger als 50, also müssten theoretisch alle Autofahrer hier im Umkreis den Schein abgeben. Daran kann man wunderbar sehen wo das Problem liegt. Wir müssen sofort alle Bürger in den Knast sperren, weil niemand in der Lage ist sich an dieses extrem sinnvolle Tempolimit zu halten!


----------



## Kuhprah (26. April 2020)

Wenn du 250 fährst siehst du mindestens 4 - 500m weit hoffe ich mal. Wenn du dann da weit vorne ein rotes Schild erkennst heisst das schon mal runter vom Gas, du weisst ja dass da jetzt ein 130er Schild oder 120 oder so kommen könnte. Also wo ist das Problem?  Und wenn du dazu nicht in der Lage bist fährst du halt einfach nur so schnell dass du es auch schaffst beim Schild das Tempo zu halten. Nur weil das Tempolimit aufgehoben wurde ist die Richtgeschwindigkeit immer noch 130... und du bist verantwortlich dafür dass du mit deinen Manövern niemanden gefährdest. Wenn das Umfeld (egal ob vorn dran oder hinten dran) keine sicheren 250 zulässt dass ist das halt so.. 
Nennt man vorausschauendes Fahren... lernt man mit 17 oder 18 in der Fahrschule.


----------



## Captn (26. April 2020)

Das ist doch nichts anderes als eine dumme Ausrede. Wenn da ein Schild kommt, kann man schon mal vom Gas gehen oder den Tempomat ausschalten. Dann bleibt da immer noch genügend Zeit, vernünftig die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren. Wenn du keine Schilder erkennen kannst, dann geh zum Augenarzt. Es ist mir ohnehin ein Rätsel, wo du tagsüber 250 fahren willst. Das lässt der Verkehr gar nicht zu. Und bei Nacht, wo die Straßen frei sind, wird dir wohl kaum jemand im Kofferraum kleben, schließlich sind die Straßen dann ja frei...
Wenn natürlich jeder so fährt wie du, ist es wohl unmöglich, sich an das Tempolimit zu halten.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Das ist doch nichts anderes als eine dumme Ausrede. Wenn da ein Schild kommt, kann man schon mal vom Gas gehen oder den Tempomat ausschalten. Dann bleibt da immer noch genügend Zeit, vernünftig die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren. Wenn du keine Schilder erkennen kannst, dann geh zum Augenarzt. Es ist mir ohnehin ein Rätsel, wo du tagsüber 250 fahren willst.


Ja türlich kann man abbremsen. Wenn alle so aufmerksam fahren wie ich es mache, dann würden auch keine Auffahrunfälle passieren. Aber heute wird ja nur noch am Handy gespielt während der Fahrt.

Wo ich tagsüber 250 fahre? Jeden Tag auf der Autobahn vielleicht? Man kann sogar 280 oder 300 fahren. Ich fahre auf dem Arbeitsweg über eine 2 spurige Bahn und da kann man das wunderbar, wenn nicht grade Stau ist.
Jedes Mal wenn ich zur Nordschleife fahre dann habe ich ca. 280km Autobahn wo man auf jedem offenen Stück 250 gefahrlos fahren kann. Da trifft man auch häufiger Leute, die noch deutlich flotter unterwegs sind.


----------



## Zeiss (26. April 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Es ist mir ohnehin ein Rätsel, wo du tagsüber 250 fahren willst. Das lässt der Verkehr gar nicht zu.



 Natürlich kann man das, hier in der Gegend gibt es genügend Abschnitte, wo es geht. Von Stuttgart in Richtung Heilbronn gibt es zwei Abschnitte, oder Richtung München hinter dem Flughafen.


----------



## Captn (26. April 2020)

Wenn ich das hier tagsüber versuche, bin ich wohl bald tot oder trage Glatze. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (26. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kann sogar 280 oder 300 fahren. Ich fahre auf dem Arbeitsweg über eine 2 spurige Bahn und da kann man das wunderbar, wenn nicht grade Stau ist.



Ganz grosse Leistung... da muss nur ein LKW mal ausweichen müssen (ich hab für mich entscheiden, wenn da ein Unterhaltsfahrzeug steht und die Tür aufgeht gehe ich liber nach links weg und opfere den der merkbefreit mit 200+ auf ner 2 Spurigen Strecke vorbeibolzt anstatt den Mitarbeiter vom Unterhaltsdienst) und etwas nach links kommen und schon machst du den Abflug... wobei. Eigentlich egal. Wird dir nicht mehr weh tun und ich hoffe du fährst eh meist allein rum. Und bis zur Fahrerkabine kommst mit nem Auto nicht durch...


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ganz grosse Leistung... da muss nur ein LKW mal ausweichen müssen (ich hab für mich entscheiden, wenn da ein Unterhaltsfahrzeug steht und die Tür aufgeht gehe ich liber nach links weg und opfere den der merkbefreit mit 200+ auf ner 2 Spurigen Strecke vorbeibolzt anstatt den Mitarbeiter vom Unterhaltsdienst) und etwas nach links kommen und schon machst du den Abflug... wobei. Eigentlich egal. Wird dir nicht mehr weh tun und ich hoffe du fährst eh meist allein rum. Und bis zur Fahrerkabine kommst mit nem Auto nicht durch...


Du drängst absichtlich Leute von der Straße ab, die dir nicht passen und gibst denen dann die Schuld.  Top Einstellung!


----------



## teachmeluv (26. April 2020)

Der Postillon: Pendler geniesst die 19 Sekunden, die er durch massives Draengeln und Rasen eingespart hat


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Du drängst absichtlich Leute von der Straße ab, die dir nicht passen und gibst denen dann die Schuld.  Top Einstellung!



Hat er nicht geschrieben.

Wenn du wesentlich schneller als 130km/h auf der Autobahn fährst und einen Unfall hast, bist du automatisch mit Schuld.


> Mehrere Urteile haben diese Sicht der Dinge bestätigt. Danach herrscht in deutschen Gerichtssälen einhellig die Auffassung, dass Fahrer das Unfallrisiko erhöhen, wenn sie die Richtgeschwindigkeit deutlich überschreiten. Dabei hängt der Grad der Mithaftung  stets von den Umständen des Einzelfalls ab. Als Faustregel gilt: Je höher das Tempo, desto höher die spätere Beteiligung an einem Schaden. Dessen sollte sich jeder bewusst sein, der sein Ziel schneller erreichen möchte.


Autobahn-Unfall: Bei mehr als 130 km/h ist man mit schuld, wenn es kracht - FOCUS Online


----------



## worco (26. April 2020)

Ich trag jetzt auch mal noch was bei zur Geschwindigkeitsdiskussion...Hab jetzt ja endlich Sommerreifen drauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2020)

Jawoll!  Du musst aber noch 1 km/h irgendwo finden.
In der Nähe von der Nordschleife gibt es den Topspeed Berg, wo man bergab auf der Bahn nochmal richtig zulegen kann. Den musst du mal probieren. Mein alter A3 hat dort ca. 20km/h mehr Topspeed gegenüber grader Strecke draufbekommen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. April 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Der Postillon: Pendler geniesst die 19 Sekunden, die er durch massives Draengeln und Rasen eingespart hat


Ja, der Postilon versucht oft, lustig zu sein und ganz selten gelingt es ihm sogar. Hier leider nicht.

Bei einer 30 minütigen Strecke (merkwürdige Streckenangabe) fahre ich bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 50 km/h 25 Kilometer. Wenn meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei 51 statt 50 km/h liegt, habe ich bereits mehr als 30 Sekunden rausgeholt. Ist das jetzt Rasen?

Grundsätzlich mag es ja stimmen, dass man verhältnismäßig wenig Zeit spart, wenn man zu flott unterwegs ist, aber das macht sich erst bemerkbar, wenn die Strecke länger ist und man früher tanken muss.

Auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit spare ich bereits deutlich Zeit, wenn ich statt 120 entspannte 140 auf dem Autobahnstück fahre.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. April 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> gehe ich liber nach links weg und opfere den der merkbefreit mit 200+ auf ner 2 Spurigen Strecke vorbeibolzt anstatt den Mitarbeiter vom Unterhaltsdienst) und etwas nach links kommen und schon machst du den Abflug...



Auf eine Autobahnspur passen auch zwei Fahrzeuge nebeneinander. In einer derart komplizierten Anordnung einen Unfall zu vermeiden gelingt natürlich nicht, wenn 3 Sachen zusammenkommen:
- Dem Fahrer mangelt es an Fahrkönnen
- Der Fahrer ist eine Schnarchnase und will eine seine desinteressierte Fahrweise auch auf die Autobahn exportieren
- Das Fahrzeug ist umweltfreundlich, das bedeutet nach neu definierten Standards: >2 Tonnen Leergewicht; >2 Meter Fahrzeugbreite. Da wird es schon enger. 

Fahrkönnen habe ich sicherlich noch wenig, aber ich würde versuchen die Situation ohne Schädigung irgendeines Verkehrsteilnehmers zu lösen. 
Aus Kosten und Umweltgründen bleibe ich immer bei 110~150 km/h. Dennoch respektiere ich Fahrzeuge oberhalb der Richtgeschwindigkeit und versuche ihnen genug Platz einzuräumen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2020)

Sofern da sgeht ist das ein Thema, ja, aber, seien wir mal ehrlich, wer es trotz Verkehr zu forsch angeht, hat nicht Grundlos laut StVO eine Teilschuld zu tragen, so lange er keien grobe Fahrlässigkeit des anderen nachweisen kann.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fahre auch gern fixer als es die Richtgeschwindigkeit vor gibt, sofern es erlaubt, und sinnvoll ist.

Da gehört aber eben auch ein wenig "mitdenken für die anderen teilnehmer am Straßenverkehr" zu, was viele nicht können ode rnicht wollen.
ich fahre nicht ane iner Kolonne aus 3 udn mehr LKW mit mehr als 200 Sachen vorbei, das kann eben zu schnell ins Auge gehen. Bei ner komplett leeren Straße und dann kommt doch mal ein einzelner PKW rechts? na da muss man jetzt auch nicht gleich auf 130 abbremsen, aber es ist eben eine Frage der Situation, ...


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2020)

Habe mir jetzt zwei Dunlop Sport MAXX RT2 bestellt, bin gespannt, wann sie da sind....
Und das war mal klar, für hinten gibt es die nicht, nur RT


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2020)

Habe bei meinem E91 gestern neue Räder montiert, dank Rabatt konnte ich die nicht liegen lassen, auch weil es die sonst nicht mehr neu gibt, da ausverkauft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meinen E92 am Wochenende noch 100-200km/h sowie 200-250km/h gemessen, wo mich die Zeiten positiv überrascht haben 
100-200 - 8,24s
200-250 - 8,63s
Zeiten höhenkorrigiert

YouTube


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2020)

Nice. 

Wobei ich die eher in 18" genommen hätte.(wenn es das gibt)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (29. April 2020)

Gibt es, sehen aber nicht in 18" aus, da zu klein und fast nicht konkav.
Und da Daily, muss der Querdynamisch gut aber nicht perfekt fahren (auch wenn die gewählten Reifen dafür drüber sind ).


----------



## Riverna (1. Mai 2020)

Bei mir war es genau anders rum, eigentlich wollte ich 20" Felgen für den Lexus kaufen. Aber alle 20" Felgen die ich gefunden habe, fand ich optisch nicht so ansprechend oder waren mir für einen Daily viel zu teuer. Also hab ich dann eben nur die 19" Felgen genommen, die am Ende dann aber gar nicht soviel günstiger waren als 20". Am Ende denke ich war es trotzdem gut, weil bei der selben Reifenbreite wie auf den aktuellen Felgen, hätte ich sonst einen Querschnitt von 25 fahren müssen und ich denke das wäre nicht so gut im Alltag. Bin jetzt mit den 245/35 und 275/30 ganz zufrieden. Fehlt halt noch etwas die Tiefe damit die Felgen besser zur Geltung kommen.

Subaru lebt auch noch, wurde dieses Jahr aber erst zwei mal bewegt. Einmal eine kleine Ausfahrt mit einem Freund (fährt Lexus IS300 mit 2JZ Motor) und eben einmal zum waschen wo das Bild entstanden ist. Ansonstens steht er einfach in der Halle neben meinem Mazda rum. Durch den ganzen Corona Mist, haben so Autos irgendwie etwas an reiz verloren. Gibt keine Treffen, keine Rennstrecke ist geöffnet und einfach so blöd rumfahren macht auch keinen wirklichen Spaß.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (5. Mai 2020)

Bei mir geht es jetzt auch mal wieder an zwei meiner Kisten weiter. 

An meinem Audi TT 8N haben wir am Wochenende den Zahnriemen und die WaPu gewechselt, jetzt müssen noch einige Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden.
Mein persönlicher Favorit: Der Vorbesitzer hat den ESD seitlich aufgeschnitten und ein Rohr eingeschweißt und ihn total hässlich wieder zugebraten... Das sieht jeder Depp sofort, deshalb kommt da ein neuer hin, der dann "unsichtbar" bearbeitet wird  dann muss ich dringend noch die Bälge vom Airride pflegen, das ist überfällig. Außerdem müssen, leider, hinten wieder Federwegsbegrenzer rein, damit er auf 0 Bar komplett fahrbar ist... Ohne ist mir einfach zu risikoreich. Und nach der Aktion muss ich noch meine 4° Sturzplatten an der HA und die Achsversatzplatten eintragen 

An meinem BMW E46 330i kommt demnächst eine komplett neue Abgasanlage drunter, außerdem gibt es für die Hutablage neue Lautsprecher 
Nur der Eisenmann ESD war mir zu wenig, jetzt gibt's Fächerkrümmer, H-Pipe, M3 Kats, M3 MSD und den Eisenmann ESD


----------



## fatlace (14. Mai 2020)

Gibts hier Erfahrungen mit Semis?
Wollt dieses Jahr wieder auf 18“ mit 225/40 Semis umsteigen.
Preis/Leistung sollte passen. 
Ich bin kein Rennfahrer und brauch keine überreifen, ich will keine Rundenrekorde mit dem ding aufstellen.
Sollte im normalen Strassenverkehr gut warm zu bekommen sein und auf der Landstrasse gut funktionieren.
Regeneigenschaften sind mir relativ egal, das Auto wird nur bei schönem Wetter gefahren, und wen es doch mal Regnet wird halt vorsichtiger gefahren.
Und auch wen es doof klingt, sollte auch gut aussehen
ich steh auf den „beefy“ look.
Dachte da an Federal RS-R oder Nankang NS2R.
Wie gesagt die dinger sollen auch kein vermögen kosten


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (14. Mai 2020)

Fahre den Michelin CUP2 auf meinem E92. 
Bei nur Straße würde ich aber eher zu einem sehr guten UHP greifen, einen Semi musst du immer ordentlich warmfahren, bevor der besser als ein UHP ist und bei Nässe+Kälte sollte man Vorsicht walten lassen.
Da hab ich Traktionsprobleme bis in den 5.Gang bei weit über 100km/h.
Gerade die günstigen Semis sind auf der Straße einem guten UHP quasi immer unterlegen und ziemlich laut.
Einziger Kompromiss wäre da für mich ein AD08R(S).


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Mai 2020)

Ich würde auch keine Semis für nur Straße empfehlen. Die muss man dauerhaft richtig pushen, damit der Grip erhalten bleibt. Das geht höchstens nachts auf einer leeren Landstraße, ansonsten gibt es viel zu viel Verkehr.
Und bei Regen ist teilweise 50km/h schon zu viel.


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. Mai 2020)

Engstelle auf dem Parkplatz. 2 Frauen kommen sich entgegen, nach 5 Sekunden fahren beide gleichzeitig rückwärts um einander Platz zu machen. Kurze Zeit später kommen sich 2 Männer dort entgegen. Beide warten, bis der andere rückwärts fährt und Platz macht. So genial.


----------



## Riverna (14. Mai 2020)

fatlace schrieb:


> Dachte da an Federal RS-R oder Nankang NS2R.



Bin die letzten 4 Jahre den Federal RS-R gefahren und habe mir dieses Jahr den Nachfolger geholt (RS-Pro). Zum RS-Pro kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen, bin den bisher nur 10 Kilometer gefahren. Aber der RS-R ist ein super Reifen, Traktion ohne Ende wenn es trocken ist und auch sehr gute Traktion bei Regen. Hatte selbst bei viel Regen nie das Gefühl das der Reifen überfordert ist. Natürlich ist er genau so laut wie alle anderen SemiSlicks. Der RS-Pro sieht natürlich nochmal etwas agressiver aus und hat scheinbar eine nochmal weichere Mischung. Wenn ich in der Halle umparke quitscht es richtig mein einlenken weil er so auf unserem Unterboden klebt. 

Hier mal ein Bild vom RS-R (links) und dem RS-Pro (rechts).


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo Autoenthusiasten,

angenommen Ihr hättet die Wahl zwischen folgenden vier Fahrzeugen. Welcher wäre euer Kandidat und warum (Preise beziehen sich jeweils auf meine Wunschausstattung):

1. Porsche Taycan 2,8s von 0->100 km/h, 260 km/h VMax, 761 PS ---- ~ 210.000,- Euro
2. Audi eTron 5,7s von 0->100 km/h, 210 km/h VMax, 408 PS ---- ~ 110.000,- Euro
3. Tesla Model S Performance 2,5s von 0->100 km/h, 261 km/h VMax, ~ 825 PS ---- ~ 110.000,- Euro*
4. Tesla Model X Performance 2,8s von 0->100 km/h, 250 km/h VMax, ~ 825 PS ---- ~ 120.000,- Euro*

Die Kosten bitte nicht ganz ausser acht lassen  .



*Inkl. lebenslänglich kostenfreie Supercharger Nutzung.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2020)

Taycan.


----------



## NuVirus (18. Mai 2020)

Im Bezug auf Alltagsnutzen würde ich das Model S oder 5. Model Y nehmen aufgrund der Lademöglichkeiten und Reichweite.

eTron und Taycan sind dafür leiser durch weniger Fahrgeräusche und auch schöne Autos, würde ich aber nur holen wenn man meistens daheim lädt da man eben nicht die Tesla Ladeinfrastruktur hat.

Taycan ist da natürlich so die Luxus Variante, wenn Geld recht egal und Fahrspaß im Vordergrund steht der aber muss auch genug Platz bieten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2020)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hallo Autoenthusiasten,
> 
> angenommen Ihr hättet die Wahl zwischen folgenden vier Fahrzeugen. Welcher wäre euer Kandidat und warum (Preise beziehen sich jeweils auf meine Wunschausstattung):
> 
> ...



Tesla wäre für mich schon aufgrund der Verarbeitung, Interieurdesign und Materialanmutung raus.
Dazu kommt noch die abstoßende hardcore Teslafanbase in verschiedensten (Elektromobilität) Foren, welche Tesla wie das von Gott gegebene Automobil sehen


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Taycan.



Das heißt die 100.000,- Euro Differenz fändest du im Vergleich z.B. zum Model S angemessen?

Ich hatte mir mal Angebote rechnen lassen. Der Wertverlust ist beim Taycan etwa doppelt so hoch wie bei Tesla + doppeltem Preis. Wäre also finanziell echt hart.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2020)

Alles was ich bis jetzt an Teslas live sehen durfte war an Verarbeitung/Anmutung maximal Seat/Skoda Niveau.
Kann man durchaus mit leben, es gibt aber sicher auch Leute die das stört.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit eine Probefahrt mit einem Model S gemacht. Das war von der Verarbeitung das Schlechteste Auto in dem ich jemals gesessen habe. Von Windgeräuschen und anderen Problemen fange ich garnicht erst an. Nun wird das Ding mittlerweile seit ungefähr 8 Jahren gebaut. Und keine Schraube an einem aktuellen Model S entspricht der Urfassung von 2012. Daher wollte ich ihm noch eine Chance geben. Ich finde den Antrieb relativ überzeugend. Mit dem letzten OTA Update haben die "Raven-Modelle" einfach mal rund 50 PS mehr bekommen und eine Beschleunigung auf Bugatti Niveau. Finde ich recht ansprechend.

Das Model X ist auch noch so ein Kandidat. Einerseits liebe ich es ohnehin mit SUVs zu fahren. Andererseits bietet er auch Ausstattung die ich noch nie hatte. Wie z.B. vollautomatisch öffnende und schliessende Türen rundum. Um nur mal eins von vielen Features zu nennen. Dafür beschleunigt er nicht ganz so gut und ist in der Spitze auch etwas langsamer.

Beim Audi gefällt mir die Bedienung und Optik, dafür hat er nur Fahrleistungen wie ein Verbrenner. Das nenne ich mal verschenktes Potential.

Last but not least ist da noch der Porsche. Der Verbrennt ungefähr 100.000,- Euro in 2 Jahren, alleine durch den Wertverlust. Ist halt die Frage ob sich das lohnt. Dafür könnte ich auch eine Zeit lang Tesla fahren und schmeisse ihn dann einfach weg. Wäre finanziell vergleichbar.

Ist kompliziert, wenn man sich derzeit für ein flottes eAuto interessiert. Okay, viel besser ist es bei den Verbrennern auch nicht wenn man etwas im 2 Sekunden Segment für unter 200.000,- Euro sucht  .


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Mai 2020)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hallo Autoenthusiasten,
> 
> angenommen Ihr hättet die Wahl zwischen folgenden vier Fahrzeugen. Welcher wäre euer Kandidat und warum (Preise beziehen sich jeweils auf meine Wunschausstattung):
> 
> ...


Ganz klar die 5.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Mai 2020)

Gar keiner.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Mai 2020)

Nette Auflistung, aber ddie 0-100 sind was für Leute mit ganz kleinen Pimmeln oder Hobbyrennfahrern die es leider nie geschafft haben wenigstens mal auf ne Kartbahn zu kommen. ICh würde von den obigen keinen einzigen nehmen. Porsche und e-tron sind zu Teuer, wobei mir der e-tron jetzt so noch richtig gut gefällt, ich mag SUV aber nicht.  Bei den Teslas muss es nicht die Performance-Version sein. Schon die Normalversion geht in unter 4 Sekunden auf 100, das sollte eigentlich jedem reichen. Maximal hatte ich glaub mal 242 am Tacho weil ich unbedingt wissen wollte wie weit man Vollgas so kommt in D... naja, bei normalem Verkehr immer noch jenseits der 340km.... reicht. Für das gesparte Geld kann man sich sonst was schönes gönnen. Was soll denn der GT3 in der Aufstellung? Die Dinger sind sowas von nicht miteinander vergleichbar? Einerseits hast du das Limousinen und SUV mit bis zu 7 Sitzplätzen und Platz ohne Ende in der Liste, und dann so ne Radaubude die dir Sprit und Öl nur so wegsäuft und den Praxisnutzen eines Kühlschrankes hat bei dem die Tür vergessen wurde... 

Ich hab mich jedenfalls vor 2 Jahren für nen Model S 100D entschieden und es im Grossen und Ganzen bis heute nicht bereut. Und günstiger als damit bin ich noch nie gefahren. Meine Frau fährt X 75D, sie findet die Frontscheibe die bis hinter die erste Reihe reicht super, mir persönlich is die Reichweite aber etwas zu gering. Und eben.. SUV sind nicht meins. 
Wir sind aber beide nicht die Dauervollgasknall-Fraktion, von daher.. funktioniert.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Mai 2020)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das heißt die 100.000,- Euro Differenz fändest du im Vergleich z.B. zum Model S angemessen?
> 
> Ich hatte mir mal Angebote rechnen lassen. Der Wertverlust ist beim Taycan etwa doppelt so hoch wie bei Tesla + doppeltem Preis. Wäre also finanziell echt hart.



Naja, ausser dem Preis hast du nur die Fahrleistungen verglichen.
Also  scheinen dir die ziemlich wichtig zu sein.
Unter dem Aspekt würde ich halt den Taycan nehmen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Mai 2020)

Für das Geld ist der GT3 der Richtige.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2020)

Du musst halt wissen was du willst, da du aber Porsche und Audi aufzählst, scheint dir Qualität auch wichtig zu sein.

Tesla ist halt da kein Vergleich, der Vergleich mit Seatqualität haut auch nicht ganz hin, wenn man sich mal umhört. 
Bei Tesla stimmen anscheinend bei keinem Auto die Spaltmaße, die Schiebedächer sind von Werk undicht, der Lack ist das schlechteste was jemals aufgetragen wurde (neues Auto und schon mehrere Farbabweichungen auf der Karosserie). Vom Innenraum fangen wir lieber gar nicht erst an. 

Ich würde aktuell gar kein Elektroauto kaufen, da alles bisher immer nur ein Kompromiss ist. 
In ein paar Jahren könnte das anders aussehen. Die Infrakstruktur in Deutschland ist auch noch gar nicht so weit. Da muss sicherlich erst mal was von seitens der Regierung passieren wie es beispielsweise in Norwegen der Fall ist. 

Das ist aber nur meine Meinung, aber nach der hast du ja gefragt. Wenn ich eins aus deiner Liste wählen müsste (und könnte) dann den Taycan.

Lustiger Randfakt aus der Realität:
Hier in Berlin wurden in meiner Wohngegend mehrere Parkplätze zu Elektoparkplätze umgebaut. Leider ist dies definitiv der Falsche weg in Berlin, wo massiver Parkplatzmangel herrscht. Denn vorher war es schon Glückssache einen Parkplatz zu finden und nun wurden den Anwendern noch mehr Parkplätze genommen. Jedoch juckt das die meisten Anwohner nicht und parken trotzdem auf den E-Parkplätzen. Kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Hätten Sie lieber mal zusätzliche Parkplätze geschaffen [emoji854]


----------



## Captn (19. Mai 2020)

Der Porsche ist zwar gut doppelt so teuer wie der Rest, aber ich würde auch eher zum Taycan greifen, wenn das Geld da ist. Tesla entwickelt sich gefühlt schon zu einer Glaubensfrage. Technisch mag man da ganz gut aufgestellt sein, aber qualitätsmäßig erkennt man an der Verarbeitung halt, dass es aus Nordamerika stammt. Für mich wäre das schon ein K.O. Kriterium. Ansonsten sind die Dinger ja nicht schlecht, was die Fahrleistung betrifft. Zum Audi fällt mir allerdings nichts ein. Ich kann halt mit SUVs nicht viel anfangen, zumal ich das Design von Audi in letzter Zeit gerade bei den SUVs eher abschreckend finde. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ganz klar die 5.



Mit der "5" kann ich nichts anfangen. Ist mir im Alltag zu langsam, zu laut, zu klein, Autos mit Saugmotor mochte ich noch nie  und von der Optik ist er mir zu peinlich.
Ausserdem möchte ich kein Auto mit Verbrenner mehr. Das Thema ist bei mir durch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2020)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Tesla ist halt da kein Vergleich, der Vergleich mit Seatqualität haut auch nicht ganz hin, wenn man sich mal umhört.
> Bei Tesla stimmen anscheinend bei keinem Auto die Spaltmaße, die Schiebedächer sind von Werk undicht, der Lack ist das schlechteste was jemals aufgetragen wurde (neues Auto und schon mehrere Farbabweichungen auf der Karosserie). Vom Innenraum fangen wir lieber gar nicht erst an.



Das mit dem Schiebedach bezieht sich aber nicht auf aktuelle Modelle oder? Denn es gibt kein Schiebedach mehr bei Tesla.
Was du schreibst deckt sich zu 100% mit meiner Erfahrung von vor 7 Jahren.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich würde aktuell gar kein Elektroauto kaufen, da alles bisher immer nur ein Kompromiss ist.
> In ein paar Jahren könnte das anders aussehen. Die Infrakstruktur in Deutschland ist auch noch gar nicht so weit. Da muss sicherlich erst mal was von seitens der Regierung passieren wie es beispielsweise in Norwegen der Fall ist.



Wir haben schon ein eAuto und es fährt sich besser als alles was ich bisher besessen hatte. Die Infrasturktur ist für mich jetzt schon perfekt. Ich kann zuhause laden und fahre pro Tag nie mehr als 250 km (laut Spesenabrechnung der letzten 13 Jahre). Ausserdem gibt es unterwegs an vielen Stellen gratis Strom, z.B. an unserem Stammkino.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn ich eins aus deiner Liste wählen müsste (und könnte) dann den Taycan.



Mich interessieren ja auch die Kosten. Wenn du ihn von deinem Geld bezahlen müsstest, wäre er dir die 100.000,- Euro+ mehr an Wertverlust wert?



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Lustiger Randfakt aus der Realität:
> Hier in Berlin wurden in meiner Wohngegend mehrere Parkplätze zu Elektoparkplätze umgebaut. Leider ist dies definitiv der Falsche weg in Berlin, wo massiver Parkplatzmangel herrscht. Denn vorher war es schon Glückssache einen Parkplatz zu finden und nun wurden den Anwendern noch mehr Parkplätze genommen. Jedoch juckt das die meisten Anwohner nicht und parken trotzdem auf den E-Parkplätzen. Kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Hätten Sie lieber mal zusätzliche Parkplätze geschaffen [emoji854]



Das kann man als Anwohner machen, nur nicht oft. Da laut neuem Bußgeldkatalog, das Parken auf eParkplätzen gleichgesetzt mit dem Parken auf Behindertenparkplätzen ist (also mit Punkt), ist der Lappen relativ flott weg.
Da wir aber ein eigenes Haus mit Garagen und Stellpätzen haben, ist es für unsere Kaufentscheidung natürlich nur bedingt interessant, wie es sich in anderen Wohnsituationen verhält.
Gerade das "Tanken" ist einer der Hauptgründe pro eAuto für mich. Ich müsste da nie wieder zu einer Tankstelle fahren, das Auto wartet mit vollem "Tank" in meiner Garage, beim Kinobesuch bekommt man den Wagen auch noch gratis vollgetankt. Klingt für mich verlockend. Vor allem wenn ich sehe das mir in 25 Jahren noch nie jemand gratis mein Auto getankt hat, unser eAuto wird seit der ersten Betriebsminute mit gratis Betankungen zugeschüttet  .


----------



## taks (19. Mai 2020)

Wobei ich finde dass der etron eher wie ein Kombi als ein SVU aussieht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2020)

Beim Schiebedach beziehe ich mich aufs Model 3, keine Ahnung welche Modelle eins haben. 

Wertverlust war noch nie ein Punkt beim Autokauf bei mir, was jedoch sicher daran liegt das ich mir keine Supersportwagen leisten kann. 

Als Audifan kann man natürlich auch auf den neuen Etron warten. SUV‘s empfinde ich als unattraktiv, bin ja kein Rentner


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2020)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Beim Schiebedach beziehe ich mich aufs Model 3, keine Ahnung welche Modelle eins haben.



Es gab mal im Model S eins. So ein undichtes Ding. Mittlerweile haben sie direk ein Glasdach, dieses ist fest montiert. Beim Model 3 übrigens auch  .



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wertverlust war noch nie ein Punkt beim Autokauf bei mir, was jedoch sicher daran liegt das ich mir keine Supersportwagen leisten kann.



Für mich ist der Restwert immens wichtig. Ich will die Autos ja nicht für immer behalten. Daher interessiert es mich schon ob ich 30.000,- oder 100.000,- Euro verbrenne.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Als Audifan kann man natürlich auch auf den neuen Etron warten. SUV&#8216;s empfinde ich als unattraktiv, bin ja kein Rentner



Ich bin mit 43 auch noch kein Rentner aber das Fahrgefühl im SUV gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut. Wenn das Dign in 2,8s auf 100km/h peitscht, dann noch besser  .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2020)

Ach dann war es das Glasdach was schlecht montiert wird. Irgendwie auf Stoß also zu weit versetzt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 

Ich behalte die Autos auch nicht. Da ich aber einfach mit einer festen monatlichen Rate kalkuliere und die Karre dann einfach wieder abgegeben wird, juckt es mich trotzdem nicht. 

Das sieht aber sicher bei deinem Budget anders aus. 

Dann warte doch einfach noch was kommt, gibt doch sicher keinen Grund überstürzt zu kaufen? Oder fährst die Karren eh nur 1 oder 2 Jahre? Dann ist ein Fehlgriff ja auch nicht so wild. 

Blöd ists wenn du mit dem Porsche anfängst, dann wirst wohl kein Tesla mehr fahren wollen [emoji39]


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2020)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ich behalte die Autos auch nicht. Da ich aber einfach mit einer festen monatlichen Rate kalkuliere und die Karre dann einfach wieder abgegeben wird, juckt es mich trotzdem nicht.



Dann ist der Restwert umso wichtiger.
Deine Rate ist das Ergebnis von Kaufpreis - Restwert - Rabatt

Beispiel normaler Restwert:
100.000,- Euro Auto - 50.000,- Euro Restwert - 10.000,- Euro Rabatt = 40.000,- (+Zinsen) was in Monatsraten durch dich gezahlt werden mus.

Beispiel schlechter Restwert:
100.000,- Euro Auto - 40.000,- Euro  Restwert - 10.000,- Euro Rabatt = 50.000,- (+Zinsen) was in Monatsraten  durch dich gezahlt werden mus.






Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Blöd ists wenn du mit dem Porsche anfängst, dann wirst wohl kein Tesla mehr fahren wollen [emoji39]



Ich bin kein großer Porsche Fan, da ist es nur so mittel gefährlich das ich das immer wieder wollen würde. Im Grunde hätte ich am liebsten ein PPE Auto von Audi oder besser. Denn diese sollen bis zu 1.000 kW Motorleistung haben  .


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2020)

Schon abartig wie groß solche Ami Pickups sind. Ich mein der Subi ist jetzt nicht das größte Auto, aber auch weit entfernt von einem Kleinwagen.

Habe das Wochenende mal genutzt die Karre schön sauber zu machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Mai 2020)

Das ist mir klar, da es aber schon einkalkuliert ist und die Rate dann die Entscheidung ausmacht ob möglich oder nicht, spielt es eben für mich so gesehen keine Rolle. 
Ich setze mir ein Limit und schau was ich dafür bekomme. Wenn ich also in deiner Situation wäre, mir es leisten könnte und vor allem Bock drauf habe, dann würde ich mich für mein Favorit entscheiden, egal ob andere billiger sind. Man lebt nur einmal und es ist für viele ja mehr als nur ne Kutsche um von A nach B zu kommen. 

@Riverna 

Dagegen sieht der Subaru wie ein RC-Car aus [emoji28]


----------



## Captn (19. Mai 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Schon abartig wie groß solche Ami Pickups sind. Ich mein der Subi ist jetzt nicht das größte Auto, aber auch weit entfernt von einem Kleinwagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der geht sogar noch, bei uns fährt ein RAM im Dorf durch die Kante, da brauchst ne Leiter zum einsteigen .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (19. Mai 2020)

Klar wenn da jetzt ein F650 stehen würde, hätte ich mich auch direkt unter das Auto stellen können. Leider sieht es auf dem Bild nicht halb so witzig aus wie gestern in echt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2020)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mit der "5" kann ich nichts anfangen. Ist mir im Alltag zu langsam, zu laut, zu klein, Autos mit Saugmotor mochte ich noch nie  und von der Optik ist er mir zu peinlich.
> Ausserdem möchte ich kein Auto mit Verbrenner mehr. Das Thema ist bei mir durch.


Nachdem ich schon reichlich eAutos repariert habe, würde ich mir niemals eins kaufen. Erst recht nicht wenn die Garage nah am Haus ist. Von dem Falle eines Unfalls mal ganz abgesehen...
Aber musst du wissen. 

...btw die 5 ist mit Abstand der schnellste aus dieser Auswahl


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2020)

Irgendwann musst du eins kaufen, oder du fährst halt keine Auto mehr.


----------



## Captn (19. Mai 2020)

Naja, bis das so weit ist, kann er sicher kein Auto mehr fahren 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2020)

Was mich bei Tesla abschreckt ist irgendwie der Support und Qualität und auch der Preis, für mich muss ein Auto kein Luxus Gut sein aber es muss halt gut im Alltag funktionieren.
Was mir auch missfällt die Hohen Kosten für Autopilot bzw. das es ohne so eingeschränkt ist.
Außerdem die wohl recht hohe Lautstärke im Vergleich zu guten Autos.

Der größte Pluspunkt sind halt OTA Updates und die Ladeinfrastruktur, da müssen die anderen einfach zumindest beim Laden noch nachziehen, also einfach das es anstecken ist und man zum fixen Preis ohne ne Karte losladen kann - höchstens vll EC Karte dran und dann steht der Preis etc. an der Säule und ist fix.
Nen Praxisproblem sehe ich auch das ich wahrscheinlich meistens mein Auto nicht einfach an die Ladesäule stellen und Laden kann und es einfach so lange stehen lassen kann bis ich am Abend wieder zurück komme etc.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwann musst du eins kaufen, oder du fährst halt keine Auto mehr.


Ich bin jetzt 30 also werde ich es wohl schaffen kein eAuto mehr fahren zu müssen. 
Bevor es keine Lösung gibt genug Strom zu produzieren oder gar ein fähiges Stromnetz, wird es auch keine eAutos in Großserie geben.

In 30 Jahren oder so hat man vielleicht auch die Batterietechnologie soweit im Griff das man nicht ständig Angst haben muss in der Nähe von einer Minibombe zu sein.
Grade Teslas Sicherheitsstandards was das angeht sind selbst für mich doch seeehr locker ausgelegt.
Das ist ja eben das schöne an Benzin und Diesel... Es ist absolut ungefährlich, wenn es nicht in der richtigen Menge mit Sauerstoff vermischt ist. So eine eAuto Batterie ist selbst entladen noch extrem gefährlich, weil dort die gesamte Energie immer vorgehalten wird.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2020)

E Autos haben bei dir wohl auch immer nur Akkus, was anderes scheinst du nicht zu kennen.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2020)

Naja, vielleicht kann man auch Batterien aus dem Supermarkt rein tun, aber im Normalfall haben sie Akkus.  Auch die Wasserstoff-Kisten mit Brennstoffzelle, falls Du das meinst.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2020)

Im Wasserstoffauto puffert der Akku aber nur und ist nicht die hauptsächliche Energiequelle.
Die im Hyundai Nexo hat zB 1.6kWh, also nicht wirklich mehr als eine grosse Batterie beim Verbrenner.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> E Autos haben bei dir wohl auch immer nur Akkus, was anderes scheinst du nicht zu kennen.


Nope. Habe auch Schulungen auf Wasserstoff, davon gibts aber keine Autos die man reparieren könnte.  Vorallem wüsste ich nicht mal ob die bis hier kommen würden ohne Transporter. Man kann es ja nirgends tanken.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2020)

Du laberst mal wieder einen Müll.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Wasserstoffauto puffert der Akku aber nur und ist nicht die hauptsächliche Energiequelle.
> Die im Hyundai Nexo hat zB 1.6kWh, also nicht wirklich mehr als eine grosse Batterie beim Verbrenner.



Wasserstoff im PKW ist der größte Schrott. Der gesamt Wirkungsgrad ist für die Füße (ca. 3 bis 4 mal mehr Energiebedarf als ein echtes eAuto), die Kosten werden durch die Decke gehen, wenn die Deckelung des Preises ausläuft. Und die Vorteile des eAutos gehen vor die Hunde. Anstatt komfortabel zuhause zu laden, darfst du dich 15 Minuten neben dein Auto überwachend stellen und zuschauen wie es tankt. Wenn vor dir noch jemand ist, kommen noch seine 15 Minuten und weitere 15 Minuten für den erneuten Druckaufbau dazu. Habt ihr alle den ganzen Tag nichts zu tun  ? Oben drauf kommt noch das es mit der Rekuperation dann auch nicht mehr weit her ist ung die Motorleistung von FCEVs relativ niedrig ist. Also könnte man sagen das es das "Anti-e-Auto" ist, da es alle Nachteile zweier Welten verbindet.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...btw die 5 ist mit Abstand der schnellste aus dieser Auswahl



Das sehe ich deutlich anders. Der GT3 ist im Alltag eher einer der langsameren. Auf der Rennstrecke sieht es anders aus. Aber wenn ich jetzt zusammenrechne wieviele Stunden ich auf der Rennstrecke gefahren bin + alle Trackdays und Treffen dann komme ich in den letzen 25 Jahren auf exakt 0 Sekunden. Das heißt ebenso wichtig ist mir dieses Kriterium  .
Dann habe ich doch lieber ein Auto was immer vollgetankt abfahrbereit ist und vielleicht sogar selbsttätig die Türen vor dem Einsteigen öffnet  . 
Wenn ich jemals parallel einen Sportwagen zulege, dann wäre es aus heutiger Sicht der Tesla Roadster 2. mit seiner Beschleunigung im untersten 2 Sekunden Bereich und einer VMax von 400 km/h+, hat er den Begriff Sportwagen wenigstens verdient. Vom Preis ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Mai 2020)

Ja, jeder Wagen, der mehr als 3 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 braucht, ist ne Krücke.

Außerdem wissen wir ja, wie oft man im Alltag aus dem Stand auf mehr als 100 beschleunigen muss, denn es ist ja nicht so, als würde man bevor man auf den Beschleunigungsstreifen kommt bereits mehr als 60 fahren. Da wir überall nur grade Straßen wie in den USA haben, ist ein Fahrwerk ebenso irrelevant.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Ja, jeder Wagen, der mehr als 3 Sekunden von 0 auf 100 braucht, ist ne Krücke.
> 
> Außerdem wissen wir ja, wie oft man im Alltag aus dem Stand auf mehr als 100 beschleunigen muss, denn es ist ja nicht so, als würde man bevor man auf den Beschleunigungsstreifen kommt bereits mehr als 60 fahren. Da wir überall nur grade Straßen wie in den USA haben, ist ein Fahrwerk ebenso irrelevant.



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Aber wenn ich für 110.000,- Euro ein 2,5 Sekunden Auto bekomme, welches auch im Unterhalt extrem günstig ist, wieso sollte ich mir da was im oberen 3 Sekunden Bereich für das doppelte Geld holen, mit den x-fachen Unterhaltskosten, welches dann Eigenschaften hat, die mir nicht gefallen oder mir nichts bedeuten? Ergibt doch irgendwie keinen Sinn oder? Vor allem die GT-Modelle von Porsche richten sich definitiv nicht an mich. Extrem wenig Komfort, viel Lärm und null Understatement. Ich glaube da gibt es ein anderes Klientel was sowas wirklich kauft.
Vor allem bin ich derzeit extrem faziniert von eFahrzeugen. Was diese leisten können, wie sie am Gas hängen und wie entspannt man fährt. Das fand ich zuvor bei keinem anderen Auto.

Die "großen" Teslas haben Luftfahrwerke, der Taycan und der eTron ebenfalls. Und für den Alltag ist nach meiner Erfahrung, nach 2 Luftgefederten Fahrzeugen, nichts besser.

Im Alltag sind Berschleunigungen von x auf 100 km/h wahrscheinlicher als von 100 auf 200 km/h. Da die hohen Geschwidigkeiten nur auf einigen BABs erlaubt sind. Und als ehemaliger Cabriobesitzer mag ich BABs nicht mehr sonderlich gerne. Deshlab fahre ich in meiner Freizeit nach Möglichkeit lieber Landstraße.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Mai 2020)

Gut, beim Verbrenner hast du nicht durchgehend ein gleichmäßiges Drehmoment anliegen und musst erst in höhere Drehzahlen rein (vor allem bei Saugern). Dazu musst du natürlich ebenso im passenden Gang fahren. Fällt beim Elektromotor alles weg. Dennoch macht das nicht so viel aus, vor allem nicht, wenn du bsplw. von 50 auf 100 beschleunigen musst. Wie viel trennt den GT3 dann noch vom Tesla? Da sind wir im Bereich von Zehntelsekunden. Ob das dann noch deutlich wahrnehmbar ist?
Klar, Alltagstauglichkeit ist da nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2020)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wasserstoff im PKW ist der größte Schrott. Der gesamt Wirkungsgrad ist für die Füße (ca. 3 bis 4 mal mehr Energiebedarf als ein echtes eAuto), die Kosten werden durch die Decke gehen, wenn die Deckelung des Preises ausläuft. Und die Vorteile des eAutos gehen vor die Hunde. Anstatt komfortabel zuhause zu laden, darfst du dich 15 Minuten neben dein Auto überwachend stellen und zuschauen wie es tankt. Wenn vor dir noch jemand ist, kommen noch seine 15 Minuten und weitere 15 Minuten für den erneuten Druckaufbau dazu. Habt ihr alle den ganzen Tag nichts zu tun  ? Oben drauf kommt noch das es mit der Rekuperation dann auch nicht mehr weit her ist ung die Motorleistung von FCEVs relativ niedrig ist. Also könnte man sagen das es das "Anti-e-Auto" ist, da es alle Nachteile zweier Welten verbindet.



Welches Wasserstoffauto hat denn einen 15kg Tank? 
Aber ich seh schon, du hast eh deine feste Meinung. 
Also kauf dir nen Tesla. 
Der Taycan ist dir ja zu teuer und nen SUV willst du auch nicht.
Wie lädst du eigentlich in 5 Minuten deine Akkus von 0 auf 100% wenn du nicht zu Hause bist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2020)

Von den eAutos ist sowieso nur der Taycan vollgasfest. Alle anderen eAutos die es aktuell zu kaufen gibt, werden nach 3 Beschleunigungen zum LKW. Dann werden aus den tollen 2,x Sekunden auf 100 plötzlich 10,x Sekunden. Grade bei Tesla hat man oft schon nach der ersten Beschleunigung auf vmax harte Leistungsreduzierung.

Davon reden die eAuto Fahrer natürlich nicht gerne.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Mai 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Gut, beim Verbrenner hast du nicht durchgehend ein gleichmäßiges Drehmoment anliegen und musst erst in höhere Drehzahlen rein (vor allem bei Saugern). Dazu musst du natürlich ebenso im passenden Gang fahren. Fällt beim Elektromotor alles weg. Dennoch macht das nicht so viel aus, vor allem nicht, wenn du bsplw. von 50 auf 100 beschleunigen musst. Wie viel trennt den GT3 dann noch vom Tesla? Da sind wir im Bereich von Zehntelsekunden. Ob das dann noch deutlich wahrnehmbar ist?
> Klar, Alltagstauglichkeit ist da nicht.



Für das halbe Geld den schnelleren Wagen mit weniger Betriebskosten und eben ein vollwertiges Auto und kein Tracktool. Ich persönlich kann mit solchen Tracktools ncihts anfangen, finde aber schnelle Autos interessant.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Welches Wasserstoffauto hat denn einen 15kg Tank?
> Der Taycan ist dir ja zu teuer und nen SUV willst du auch nicht.
> Wie lädst du eigentlich in 5 Minuten deine Akkus von 0 auf 100% wenn du nicht zu Hause bist?



Du überschätzt wie "schnell" man Wasserstoff tankt  .
Ein SUV wäre super, die Auswahl ist halt überschaubar.
Wozu sollte ich das machen? Ich fahre (laut Spesenabrechnung der letzten 13 Jahre) nie mehr als 250 km am Tag. Zuhause lade ich an der Wallbox, iunterwegs gratis z.B. im Kino, .... .Sprich ein Szenario was es in meiner Nutzung überhaupt nicht gibt. Ebenso sind beim Tesla die Schwimm- und Flugeigenschaften nicht sonderlich gut aber da ich mit dem Ding nicht schwimmen oder fliegen will, ist es ebenso wichtig ob der Wagen nun 25 Minuten oder 5 Minuten zum laden benötigt. Ich benötige es nicht.

Im letzten Jahr sind wir spontan nach Spanien gefahren. Das schlimmste Wochenende ever. Wir waren nur müde und viel Geld und Zeit wurden verschenkt. Ab dem Punkt war klar das wir nie wieder Langstrecke mit dem Auto fahren. Und dieses Ereignis war bevor wir uns fpr ein eAuto entschieden hatten. Wir hätten in 1,5h hin fliegen können und vorort einen Mietwagen nutzen, stattdessen fuhren wir ca. 12 Stunden hin und fast 20 Stunden zurück. Was für ein Irrsinn.

Die meisten Diskussionen über Reichweite kommen, wenn mindestens ein Teilnehemr der Diskussion noch wie bei einem Benziner denkt. Von wegen man müsste irgendwo zum aufladen hin fahren oder es dauert so lange, ... . Nein. Man fährt nirgends hin, sondern lädt in der Garage. Der Wagen ist immer Ready. Wenn du im Kino bist bekommst du ihn während dessen voll "getankt". 

Vielleicht noch ein Satz zu FCEV vs. BEV. 
Ein riesen Vorteil des BEV ist, dass er oftmals sehr leistungsstarke Motoren/ Generatoren hat, in Kombination mit einem Vielzelligen Akku ergibt das wahnsinnig hohe Rekuperationsleistungen. Bei Porsche z.B. sind es über 300 kW. Bei einem FCEV mit mini Akku und derzeit auch Mini Motoren, fällt das nahezu komplett ins Klo. 
Dafür sind FCEV super teuer, langsam und die Fixkosten sind der Killer. Und das obowhl Wasserstoff derzeit einen nicht kostendeckenden Fixpreis von 9,50 Euro hat. Wenn irgendwann Wasserstoff zu Marktgerechten Preisen + Steuern angeboten wird, dann sehe ich Preise zwischen 10 und 20 Euro pro kg. Die Wanderdünen welche man derzeit bekommt, benötigen je nach Fahrweise und Streckenprofil zwischen einem und 1,5 kg/ 100 km. Ist dir Mobilität zu billig  ?
Unser erstes eAuto benötigt derzeit (bei warmen Wetter) 10,5 kWh auf 100 km, das sind Zuhause geladen ca. 3,- Euro auf 100 km. Unterwegs, beim Einkaufen, im Kino, ... gibts den Strom für lau. Also kosten die Fahrten, rein vom "Sprit", 0,- Euro auf 100 km. Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wo man PKW Wasserstoff gratis tanken kann? Danke  .



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Von den eAutos ist sowieso nur der Taycan vollgasfest. Alle anderen eAutos die es aktuell zu kaufen gibt, werden nach 3 Beschleunigungen zum LKW. Dann werden aus den tollen 2,x Sekunden auf 100 plötzlich 10,x Sekunden. Grade bei Tesla hat man oft schon nach der ersten Beschleunigung auf vmax harte Leistungsreduzierung.
> 
> Davon reden die eAuto Fahrer natürlich nicht gerne.



Die ersten Generationen von Tesla waren der Horror. Wenn du dreimal voll durchbeschleunigt hast, wurde dir in riesen Schritten die Leistung abgedreht. Eine Zumutung.
Auf die aktuellen Raven Motoren trifft das kaum noch zu, beim Plaidantrieb soll es ganz weg sein. Ebenso wie bei Porsche.
Was vielleicht interessant zu wissen ist, ist dass Tesla sich nicht an PKW typische Produktzyklen hält. Die wechseln von Zeit zu Zeit die Technologie aber nicht die Karosserie.
So hatten die ersten Model S nichtmal 300 PS, nach dem letzten Update, nur für die Raven Motoren, sind es über 800 PS. Welche du in alltags Situationen oder darüber hinaus nichtmehr kancken kannst.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Mai 2020)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du überschätzt wie "schnell" man Wasserstoff tankt  .
> Ein SUV wäre super, die Auswahl ist halt überschaubar.
> Wozu sollte ich das machen? Ich fahre (laut Spesenabrechnung der letzten 13 Jahre) nie mehr als 250 km am Tag. Zuhause lade ich an der Wallbox, iunterwegs gratis z.B. im Kino, .... .Sprich ein Szenario was es in meiner Nutzung überhaupt nicht gibt. Ebenso sind beim Tesla die Schwimm- und Flugeigenschaften nicht sonderlich gut aber da ich mit dem Ding nicht schwimmen oder fliegen will, ist es ebenso wichtig ob der Wagen nun 25 Minuten oder 5 Minuten zum laden benötigt. Ich benötige es nicht.
> 
> Die meisten Diskussionen über Reichweite kommen, wenn mindestens ein Teilnehemr der Diskussion noch wie bei einem Benziner denkt. Von wegen man müsste irgendwo zum aufladen hin fahren oder es dauert so lange, ... . Nein. Man fährt nirgends hin, sondern lädt in der Garage. Der Wagen ist immer Ready. Wenn du im Kino bist bekommst du ihn während dessen voll "getankt".


YouTube
3,5kg in 4 Minuten, also was unterschätze ich da?

Was erzählst du denn den Leuten, die nicht zuhause laden können?
Sollen die jedesmal nen Film gucken, einkaufen oder sonst was machen, wenn der Akku leer ist?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 3,5kg in 4 Minuten, also was unterschätze ich da?
> 
> Was erzählst du denn den Leuten, die nicht zuhause laden können?
> Sollen die jedesmal nen Film gucken, einkaufen oder sonst was machen, wenn der Akku leer ist?



Du vergisst, dass eine „Zapfsäule“ nicht ewig immer alle 4min ein Fahrzeug füllt.
Eine Linde IC90 schafft z.B. nur 6 Fahrzeuge pro Stunde.
Ich gebe da ITpassion auch Recht, für mich ist H2 im PKW eine Totgeburt.

Ein BEV kannst du beim Einkaufen etc. z.B. schnellladen.
Unseren E-Golf laden wir zu Hause mit maximal 2,3kW auf, alle anderen Ladungen immer unterwegs an 7,4kW oder an 40kW. Gerade bei 40kW DC dauert es echt nicht lange für die nachgeladene Reichweite.
Und bei VW bekommt man zukünftig mit dem MEB 100/125kW Ladeleistung.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Mai 2020)

Tja, ich könnte nur beim Einkaufen laden.
Heisst eine Ladung müsste ~350km reichen.

Zum IC90 finde ich als Daten 33,6kg/h, also etwa 7 Fahrzeuge pro Stunde.
Wären bei einem Tankvorgang von ca.8 Minuten wären das 56 Minuten.
Passt doch ganz gut.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Mai 2020)

Moin, ich würd gern eure Meinung zum M140 allgemein und im speziellen zu diesen beiden hören:
Nummer 1

Nummer 2


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Mai 2020)

Ich wüsste nichts was gegen einen  Kompaktwagen mit Reihensechszylinder und Schaltgetriebe spricht. Ein sehr schönes und im Falle des Vorgänger- 130i auch wertstabiles Fahrzeug.
Nur die Versicherung und Inspektionskosten für das M-Modell würde ich vorher mal durchrechnen und vergleichen.

Zwischen den Anzeigen habe ich keinen Unterschied gesehen, das Weiß gefällt mir persönlich besser.  Einen Gebrauchtwagencheck bei einem Sachverständigen würde ich bei dem Kaufpreis durchführen.  Ich bin immer noch überrascht, wie viel Spachtel, Kleber und Blechschrauben in meinem Fahrzeugheck verbastelt waren.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Mai 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nichts was gegen einen  Kompaktwagen mit Reihensechszylinder und Schaltgetriebe spricht. Ein sehr schönes und im Falle des Vorgänger- 130i auch wertstabiles Fahrzeug.
> Nur die Versicherung und Inspektionskosten für das M-Modell würde ich vorher mal durchrechnen und vergleichen.


Gegenüber den richtigen Ms sollen die deutlich günstiger sein.
Edit: Es geht mir gar nicht um die Kosten, ist sowieso bestimmt alles teurer als mein jetziges Auto. Mit geht es eher im technische Mängel, Leistung, Spaßfaktor.



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Zwischen den Anzeigen habe ich keinen Unterschied gesehen, das Weiß gefällt mir persönlich besser.  Einen Gebrauchtwagencheck bei einem Sachverständigen würde ich bei dem Kaufpreis durchführen.  Ich bin immer noch überrascht, wie viel Spachtel, Kleber und Blechschrauben in meinem Fahrzeugheck verbastelt waren.


Echt? Bei einem Fahrzeug vom Vertragshändler?


----------



## DARPA (21. Mai 2020)

Merke, wer E-Auto fährt, muss jeden Tag ins Kino


----------



## NuVirus (21. Mai 2020)

was haltet ihr eigl von Hybrids die ne realistische Reichweite von über 50km rein elektrisch haben?

Das reicht ja sofern man daheim ne Garage mit Lademöglichkeit hat eigl für die meisten Arbeits und Besorgungswege aus.

Ich frag mich nur ob das so gut für den Verbrenner ist wenn er eher selten genutzt wird dann oder ob der da auf Dauer Schäden bekommt da selten genutzt - klar das man den nicht Kalt treten sollte^^


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> was haltet ihr eigl von Hybrids die ne realistische Reichweite von über 50km rein elektrisch haben?



Hatte 4 Jahre lang nen Opel Ampera zum Testen ob E was ist für mich. Der hat im Winter noch gut 60km geschafft, im Sommer über 80km.  Günstiger war ich nie mit einem Auto unterwegs das noch nen Verbrenner drin hatte. 
Bei den aktuellen Hybriden ist es halt oft leider so dass das Autos sind die man gar nicht bauen will. Die schaffen ihre 50km nur grad so auf dem Prüfstand damit man den als E-Auto anrechnen lassen kann. Dazu damit in manchen Ländern man den Steuervorteil abschöpfen kann (ich sage nicht besch… en, kommt aber aufs gleich raus, aber wenn das Volk und deren Politiker sich das gern gefallen lassen dann dürfen sie das auch zahlen) und man den Flottenverbrauch runter bekommt.
Wenn so ein System aber gut gemacht ist dann taugt das durchaus. Ein Arbeitskollege hat nen Mitusbishi Ooutlander PHEV und der kommt inzwischen 60+km damit.  Auch bei ihm sind die Spritkosten brutal nach unten gegangen. 
Wenn man ein dazu passendes Alltagsprofil hat und wenigstens ne Steckdose dann lässt sich aber mit sowas gut was einsparen. Und muss man mal weiter weg hat man ja immer noch die Benzinreserve. 
Ich jedenfalls finde die Dinger eigentlich super, weil sie ne ideale Einstiegsdroge sind  Je nachdem kommt dann der Moment wo es einen aufregt wenn es plötzlich da vorn drin anfängt zu knattern und das ganze Auto zu vibrieren anfängt... dann versucht man jeden km der irgendwie geht ohne das Teil zu fahren 

Dem Motor sollte das nix machen wenn es ein guter Motor ist. Und wenn nicht fällt er eh recht bald auseinander.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Mai 2020)

Kurze Zwischenfrage an die Hobbyschrauber: Funktionieren diese Bluetooth OBD2 Stecker für 10-30€ einigermaßen gut?  -Falls ja, ist ein Modell/eine App besonders empfehlenswert?
Ich muss den guten alten 2003er Golf IV auslesen, da ist heute die MKL mal wieder angegangen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Mai 2020)

Für nen Golf sollte eigentlich auch der billigste ELM Nachbau gut funktionieren weil es da freie VAG Apps für gibt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Mai 2020)

Jap, ich hab auch immer so einen ELM327 Bluetooth china clon im Handschufach rumfliegen. Ist super nützlich für eine schnelle erste Diagnose. Ansonsten kann man ja bei einem modernen liegengebliebenen Auto nur raten, warum er nicht mehr will. Als App habe ich Torque Pro, die hat bei allen EOBD und ODB2 Autos bis jetzt problemlos funktioniert.
Da kann man auch einige Istwerte mit lesen.



DARPA schrieb:


> Merke, wer E-Auto fährt, muss jeden Tag ins Kino


Ein Glück fahre ich Verbrenner, da kann ich gemüdlich im Heimkino bleiben und muss mir nicht die schlechte Qualität und die Assis im normalen Kino antun.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Mai 2020)

Danke für eure spontanen Tipps!  Morgen Abend kann ich berichten, wie gut ein "Kungfuren" (wenigstens ein ehrlich benannter China-Clon) Adapter funktioniert.


> Echt? Bei einem Fahrzeug vom Vertragshändler?



Nein, das 12-jährige Fahrzeug hatte einen seriösen privaten Vorbesitzer.
 Es war laut Rechnungen regelmäßig zur Inspektion in der Vertragswerkstatt.  Die Reparatur war vor sehr langer Zeit (eventuell auch vor Auslieferung) durchgeführt worden, daher könnte es sich um einen vertuschten Transportschaden handeln. 
 Das ganze hätte man wohl auch an übergespachtelten (daher nicht mehr sichtbaren) Schweißpunkten und geringfügigen Mängeln in der Lackierung schnell sehen können.  
 Bei meinen geringen Ausgaben für das Auto war mir das noch recht egal, er fährt wie erwartet seit knapp 2 Jahren nur mit Rost-Reparaturen + Wartung sehr zuverlässig. Bei einem derart teuren Fahrzeug würde ich einen Besuch beim Profi immer bevorzugen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was erzählst du denn den Leuten, die nicht zuhause laden können?
> Sollen die jedesmal nen Film gucken, einkaufen oder sonst was machen, wenn der Akku leer ist?



Denen erzähle ich nichts. Wir haben uns auch spontan gegen ein eigenes Flugzeug und eine Yacht entschieden. als wir gemerkt haben, dass wir die Infrastruktur nicht haben  . 

Es gibt Millionen Haushalte in Deutschland wo es passt, da eine Garage, ein Stellplatz oder beim Arbeitgeber Möglichkeiten gegeben sind. Wenn man jetzt noch weiß, dass in Deutschland derzeit rund 47.000.000 PKWs zugelassen sind und jährlich nur etwas über 3.000.000 neu zugelassen werden, dann dürfte klar sein, dass selbst wenn ab sofort nur noch eAutos hergestellt würden, es ewig dauert bis alle durchgetauscht sind.
Insofern würde ich bei denjenigen anfangen wo es passt und parallel Ladeinfrasturktur für die aufbauen, welche keinen eigenen Stellplatz haben. Bis die an der Reihe sind, ist das Problem gelöst. Die ersten Otto-Motor-Fahrer mussten ihr Benzin in der Apotheke kaufen und das obwohl ihre Fahrzeuge teure als Häuser waren. Irgendwann wurden die Autos billig und die Infrastruktur nahezu lückenlos. Erkennst du die Parallele?

Aber Wasserstoff als Alternative ist der Irrsinn schlecht hin. Die Kosten, der WIrkungsgrad, der Aufwand, die Zeit - das Alles ergibt keinen Sinn. Ein 80.000,- Euro Mirai ist weniger Alltagstauglich als ein eGolf der deutlich unter der Hälfte kostet. Wer kauft sowas von seinem selbst verdienten Geld? Und wenn, warum???

Mein Favorit ist mittlerweile dieser Kandidat, lustig finde ich vor allem den "Cheetah-Mode" :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YouTube


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jap, ich hab auch immer so einen ELM327 Bluetooth china clon im Handschufach rumfliegen. Ist super nützlich für eine schnelle erste Diagnose. Ansonsten kann man ja bei einem modernen liegengebliebenen Auto nur raten, warum er nicht mehr will. Als App habe ich Torque Pro, die hat bei allen EOBD und ODB2 Autos bis jetzt problemlos funktioniert.
> Da kann man auch einige Istwerte mit lesen.


Das kann ich so bestätigen.

Hat noch jemand eine Meinung zu den 140ern?

Edit: Bin einen der beiden gefahren. Ist es normal, dass die Kupplung, wenn man sie ganz sanft kommen lässt beim  Losfahren, dass die etwas rubbelig ist (im kalten Zustand)? Außerdem kann man  beim Beschleunigen ein klickerndes Geräusch vom Motor bei runtergelassenem Fenster hören. Ist das normal?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2020)

Eine rupfende Kupplung ist je nach Fahrweise normal. Wird die immer nur ganz sanft geschliffen, dann wird die mit der Zeit glasig und rupft. Das tritt meistens bei Autos mit richtig Leistung auf, da dort die Kupplung ja für starke Misshandlung ausgelegt ist.  Wenn man die dann viel zu vorsichtig fährt tritt das halt auf.
Ein paar Rennstarts beheben das Problem meistens.

Das klickern kann sehr viel sein. Ist vielleicht sogar ein normales Betriebsgeräusch. Ohne Hörprobe ist das totales raten. 

...hab grade gesehen die sind beide von BMW Händlern. Da kann man ansich kaum was falsch machen, ist ja sowieso nen Jahr Gewährleistung und gegen Aufpreis bestimmt auch noch extra Garantie möglich. Wenn was damit ist wieder hinbringen und die machens fertig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2020)

Mal ne doofe Frage:
Warum muß ein e-Auto 300 und mehr PS haben?

Könnte man das nicht in Reichweite umwandeln mit 100 ... 160 PS-Antrieb?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2020)

Der Wirkungsgrad von nem Elektromotor wird nicht wirklich schlechter wenn man ihn in Teillast fährt und im Vergleich zu den Akkus wiegen die auch nicht viel.
Ergo kann man die Leistung ohne große Nachteile als Verkaufsargument mitnehmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ergo kann man die Leistung ohne große Nachteile als Verkaufsargument mitnehmen.


Die Hauptkritik am e-Auto ist doch die Reichweite.
Also was soll das?


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage:
> Warum muß ein e-Auto 300 und mehr PS haben?
> 
> Könnte man das nicht in Reichweite umwandeln mit 100 ... 160 PS-Antrieb?


Diese extremen Werte, die aktuell angegeben werden können eh nur für Sekunden erreicht werden. Das ist nicht wie beim Benziner, wo ein 600PS Auto auch 600PS hat bis der Tank leer ist.
Diese kurzzeitige Peak-Power ist nur ein Nebenprodukt was der Antriebsstrang erreicht, um nicht dauerhaft überlastet zu werden. Wenn du ein eAuto mit nur 100PS bauen würdest, was immer 100% der Leistung zu Verfügung stellt, dann gehen die Sachen extrem schnell kaputt.
Außerdem fährt sich ein kleiner eMotor auf 100% Auslastung extrem schlecht. Fährt sich quasi genauso wie ein RC Auto mit viel zu kleinem Motor.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Hauptkritik am e-Auto ist doch die Reichweite.
> Also was soll das?


Wie gesagt: Die wird dadurch quasi nicht schlechter.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass das meistverkaufte Elektroauto 150PS hat.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Mai 2020)

Renault ZOE ist 2019 das meistverkaufte Elektroauto Deutschlands - EFAHRER.com
Nicht 108PS?Renault Zoe Z.E. 50 (R110): Preis, Reichweite & Lieferzeit - EFAHRER.com
Gut die neuen Modelle haben wohl 100/135PS.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2020)

Weltweit ist es der Nissan Leaf und der hat in der aktuellen Version standardmäßig 150PS. Wobei das alte Modell mit 109PS unterwegs war.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Mai 2020)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist mittlerweile dieser Kandidat, lustig finde ich vor allem den "Cheetah-Mode" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dir Reichweite nicht sooo wichtig ist, Reifenverschleiss auch und die Kohle eh so locker sitzt dann einfach zuschlagen. Das gleiche hat vor 1 1/2 Jahren noch 160.000 gekostet  Als ich meinen S100D bestellt hab war der teurer als das jetzige Performancemodell. Wobei ich auch nen P100D 3 Tage zum testen hatte. Geht abartig, auch bei Temp 100 reisst es einem den Kopf nach hinten wenn du das Pedal auch nur etwas fester antippst. Jeder Verbrenner bekommt da dann vom Steuergerät erst mal die Meldung dass man doch jetzt gern bitte runter schalten würde und mal etwas mehr Sprit von hinten ran schaffen, in ner Sekunde soll massig Lärm gemacht werden und dann die Tachonadel langsam steigen...  Aber für mich war das am Ende alles zu brutal. Kostet nur und bringt im öffentlichen Verkehr keinen Vorteil, nur der Führerausweis ist deutlich schneller weg. Von Reifenverschleiss und anderen Teilen die Leiden wie Sau gar nicht erst zu reden. Von daher hat mir der S100D gereicht. Ich fahre zu 99% im Lässigen Modus, sprich maximal so um die 150kW... das reicht. Auf Normal, so dass ich die vollen 385kW abgreifen könnte... ne, ich muss nix mehr kompensieren oder irgendwem beweisen. Aus dem Sandkasten bin ich raus gewachsen.  Ich lass mich lieber gemütlich mitm AP durch die Landschaft schaukeln und bin dank konstantem Speed nicht wirklich langsamer als andere.. aber viel entspannter 
Aber ansonsten ist die normale Longrange-Version genauso gut..... Wenn ich heute noch mal kaufen müsste.. ich würde glaube ich wieder gleich entscheiden. Bin heute von hier nach Estavayer gefahren und zurück.  233km und 33,6kWh Strom dafür gebraucht. In Benzin wären das hier 3,8l, bei Diesel hätte ich mit 3,2l auskommen müssen. Sprich unter 1,8l/100km beim Benziner und unter 1,5l mit nem Diesel....
Ich will eigentlich nix anderes mehr  Und da die deutsche Autobahn nur sehr selten zu meinen Fahrtstrecken zähl (glaub von den 44.000km bisher war ich 2.500km in D unterwegs) interessiert es mich auch nen Furz ob der nur bis 250 geht oder nedd.. Ich weiss dass ich es bei normalem Verkehr mit etwas Anstand und Hirn nicht schaffe weniger als 300km zu fahren, das reicht auch dort. Und nach 300km in dem Fahrstil tut ne Pause auch erst mal gut. 
Ich könnte ja sagen, warte den Battery-Day ab. Wenn dann das Plaid-Modell vorgestellt wird (3 Motoren, grösserer Akku), dann kannst eventuell die 2,5 auf 100 auch erreichen ohne vorher 20 Minuten lang den Akku vorzuheizen. Normal is der sonst glaub knapp bei den 3 Sekunden... Aber der wird auch preislich dann wohl nicht unter 150.000 her gehen...


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weltweit ist es der Nissan Leaf und der hat in der aktuellen Version standardmäßig 150PS. Wobei das alte Modell mit 109PS unterwegs war.



Elektroautos - Absatz weltweit nach Modellen 2019 | Statista
Da steht was anderes.
Oder meinst du insgesamt?


----------



## keinnick (23. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Hauptkritik am e-Auto ist doch die Reichweite.
> Also was soll das?


Wie schon geschrieben, verbraucht das Auto durch den stärkeren Motor nicht nennenswert mehr. Die Rekuperation ist bei einem größeren Motor allerdings höher und das kommt wiederum der Reichweite zu Gute. 

Davon abgesehen handelt es sich ja auch nur um Peak-Werte. Im Fahrzeugschein stehen ganz andere Zahlen. Da landest Du beim Model S irgendwo bei 150kW und dann liest sich das schon längst nicht mehr so "übertrieben". Siehe: Tesla Model S &#8211; Wikipedia (Zeile: Dauerleistung laut Anmeldung)


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Merke, wer E-Auto fährt, muss jeden Tag ins Kino



Das nicht. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass man kein Laternenparker ist, normalerweise für ein paar Cent pro kWh zuhause lädt und sich freut wenn in Abwesenheit der eigene Wagen gratis betankt wird. Typicherweise an einem prominenten Parkplatz, ähnlich einem Behindertenparkplatz  .



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage:
> Warum muß ein e-Auto 300 und mehr PS haben?
> 
> Könnte man das nicht in Reichweite umwandeln mit 100 ... 160 PS-Antrieb?



Weniger Motorleistung bedeutet weniger Rekuperationsleistung. Daher kann ein eAuto imemr nur zu schwach sein.
Der Taycan z.B. rekuperiert mit über 300 kW, das kann ein 110 kW eMotor nicht.
Daher bedeutet mehr Motorleistung, mehr Reichweite. Wobei ich die ewige Reichweitendiskussion nicht versehen kann. Wenn man so liest was in Foren behauptet wird, wie weit man angeblich regelmässig täglich fährt. Müssten die meisten Jahreswagen zwischen 150.000 und 350.000 km runter haben. Komisch das der Bundesschnitt bei 13.000 km liegt. Rätsel über Rätsel.

Meine jährliche Fahrleistung liegt rund doppelt so hoch wie der Durchschnitt. Ich tanke meinen Verbrenner aus Prinzip einmal pro Woche, hier ein Ausszug seit wir aus dem Urlaub zurück waren:

22.05.2020 176 km
15.05.2020 324 km
08.05.2020 320 km
29.04.2020 242 km
22.04.2020 533 km
17.04.2020 392 km
09.04.2020 249 km
03.04.2020 249 km
27.03.2020 277 km
19.03.2020 250 km
13.03.2020 309 km
06.03.2020 449 km
29.02.2020 254 km
21.02.2020 342 km
14.02.2020 612 km
07.02.2020 674 km
01.02.2020 493 km

Wenn man sich diese Stichprobe anschaut, dann fällt auf, dass es selbst beim eAuto theroretisch reichen würde max. ein bis zweimal pro Woche zu laden. Was natrülich nicht der Realität entspricht. Unser eAuto hängt jede Nacht an der Wallbox.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wenn dir Reichweite nicht sooo wichtig ist, Reifenverschleiss auch und die Kohle eh so locker sitzt dann einfach zuschlagen. Das gleiche hat vor 1 1/2 Jahren noch 160.000 gekostet  Als ich meinen S100D bestellt hab war der teurer als das jetzige Performancemodell. Wobei ich auch nen P100D 3 Tage zum testen hatte. Geht abartig, auch bei Temp 100 reisst es einem den Kopf nach hinten wenn du das Pedal auch nur etwas fester antippst. Jeder Verbrenner bekommt da dann vom Steuergerät erst mal die Meldung dass man doch jetzt gern bitte runter schalten würde und mal etwas mehr Sprit von hinten ran schaffen, in ner Sekunde soll massig Lärm gemacht werden und dann die Tachonadel langsam steigen...  Aber für mich war das am Ende alles zu brutal. Kostet nur und bringt im öffentlichen Verkehr keinen Vorteil, nur der Führerausweis ist deutlich schneller weg. Von Reifenverschleiss und anderen Teilen die Leiden wie Sau gar nicht erst zu reden. Von daher hat mir der S100D gereicht. Ich fahre zu 99% im Lässigen Modus, sprich maximal so um die 150kW... das reicht. Auf Normal, so dass ich die vollen 385kW abgreifen könnte... ne, ich muss nix mehr kompensieren oder irgendwem beweisen. Aus dem Sandkasten bin ich raus gewachsen.
> 
> Aber ansonsten ist die normale Longrange-Version genauso gut..... Wenn ich heute noch mal kaufen müsste.. ich würde glaube ich wieder gleich entscheiden.



Das sehe ich deutlich anders.
Den Longrange "darf" man nicht kaufen, da er sich nicht lohnt. Man spart fast nichts und verzichtet auf Alleinstellungsmerkmale. 
Im übrigen kann ich deine Logik auch nicht nach vollziehen. Wer ein 385 kW Auto fährt ist total vernünftig und wer ein 600 kW Auto fährt muss etwas kompensieren? Kann man nicht einfach Spaß an flotten Autos haben? 
Im übrigen unterscheidet sich die Reichweite nichtmal um 20 km. Das sind nichtmal 3% Unterschied. Lächerlich. 
Wie lange man seinen Führerschein behät hat eher was mit geistiger Reife als mit Motorleistung zu tun. Daher kann ich für mich selbst festhalten, dass ich mit meinem 113 PS BMW, als 19 Jähriger, wesentlich dümmer gefahren bin als mit 35 Jahren im S5.
Im übrigen ist der P100D nicht das Gleiche. Der Performance hat den Raven Antrieb, demnächst den Plaid. Die von dir genannten Modelle sind die Vorgänger. Diese wären für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, alleine schon wegen der viel zu spitzen Leistungsreduktion.
Ansosnten finde ich es gut, dass hier auch eFahrer unterwegs sind .


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine rupfende Kupplung ist je nach Fahrweise normal. Wird die immer nur ganz sanft geschliffen, dann wird die mit der Zeit glasig und rupft. Das tritt meistens bei Autos mit richtig Leistung auf, da dort die Kupplung ja für starke Misshandlung ausgelegt ist.  Wenn man die dann viel zu vorsichtig fährt tritt das halt auf.
> Ein paar Rennstarts beheben das Problem meistens.


Danke für deine Einschätzung. Es war als ich zurück kam auch weg.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das klickern kann sehr viel sein. Ist vielleicht sogar ein normales Betriebsgeräusch. Ohne Hörprobe ist das totales raten.


Mal angenommen, es wäre durch einen Riss im Krümmer oder ähnlichem gekommen. Hätte das ein Sensor erfasst?



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...hab grade gesehen die sind beide von BMW Händlern. Da kann man ansich kaum was falsch machen, ist ja sowieso nen Jahr Gewährleistung und gegen Aufpreis bestimmt auch noch extra Garantie möglich. Wenn was damit ist wieder hinbringen und die machens fertig.


Ist auch richtig, vielleicht muss ich das etwas entspannter sehen.


----------



## Mosed (23. Mai 2020)

Manche Verkäufer sind ja schon komisch drauf. Habe nach Wochen endlich mal eine Termin für Probefahrten mit einem Skoda Superb und "altem" Octavia zum Vergleichen ausmachen können. Die Verkäuferin schien aber nicht wirklich den Sinn dahinter verstanden zu haben, warum man die Autos vergleichen sollte.

Die meinte so, es macht ja eigentlich nur Sinn das Auto Probe zu fahren, welches man später haben will. Das Fahrgefühl variiert ja je nach Ausstattung und Motorisierung. Und vielleicht gibt es den Motor ja in ein paar Monaten gar nicht mehr, den ich jetzt Probe fahre.
Angeblich sei der Kofferaum des Octacias auch größer, weil er weniger Verkleidungen hat... Klar doch, jeder Bericht sagt was anderes... Und wir haben den Unterschied auch schon gesehen vor Ort.

Ich möchte einfach mal rausfinden, welches Auto für unsere Famile vom Grundtyp besser passt. Reicht der Octavia oder soll es der Superb sein. Da gibt es ja schon einige Unterschiede, die von der Ausstattung und Motorisierung unabhängig sind. Außerdem wird auch das Fahrgefühl grundlegend unterschiedlich sein. Natürlich sollte man nicht grad den Superb mit dickstem Diesel mit dem Octavia mit kleinstem Benziner vergleichen.

Und dann noch zu fragen, ob man ne halbe oder 1 Stunde fahren möchte je Auto. Hatte ja eher an 2 Stunden gedacht, aber auch wegen Kurzarbeit nicht möglich. Was soll man mit einer halben Stunde anfangen? Die brauche ich ja schon für den Hin- und Rückweg. Sollte doch klar sein, dass man auch mal in die Garage fährt und der Ehepartner auch mal fahren will?!


Das ist ja eh noch so ein Thema. Rumjammern, dass zu wenig Autos verkauft werden, aber dann den Verkauf in Kurzarbeit schicken, sodass er die ganzen Anfragen gar nicht bearbeiten kann. Ja klar verkauft man kaum Autos, wenn der Verkauf nicht erreichbar ist... ^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, es wäre durch einen Riss im Krümmer oder ähnlichem gekommen. Hätte das ein Sensor erfasst?


Ja, der biologische Sensor zwischen deinen Augen hätte das sicherlich sofort bemerkt.  Dem Motor ist das komplett egal, solange da nicht ein riesen Loch ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja, der biologische Sensor zwischen deinen Augen hätte das sicherlich sofort bemerkt.  Dem Motor ist das komplett egal, solange da nicht ein riesen Loch ist.


Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das Autohaus so etwas auch bei der Rücknahme vom Erstbesitzer erkannt hätten?


----------



## Zeiss (23. Mai 2020)

Sind hier Car-Hifi Spezialisten, die mehr von sich geben als nur ein "geh zum Einbauer"?


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Renault ZOE ist 2019 das meistverkaufte Elektroauto Deutschlands - EFAHRER.com
> Nicht 108PS?Renault Zoe Z.E. 50 (R110): Preis, Reichweite & Lieferzeit - EFAHRER.com
> Gut die neuen Modelle haben wohl 100/135PS.


Ich will aber kein ausländisches Auto kaufen.
Die deutschen Modelle sehen aus, wie vom Leo überfahren oder haben keine Reichweite.

Wenn da mal was kommt, überlege ich es mir.
Aber Hochsitz muß sein, sonst komm ich nicht mehr raus.

Mal sehen, was da von VW kommt.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2020)

Der ID4 wird vielleicht irgendwann mal was du dir vorstellst.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Mai 2020)

@ITpassion
Naja, 16.000€ sind fpr viele Leute immer noch nen Haufen Geld. Wer da von "nichts" redet.. und man muss bedenken, 2017 war der Aufpreis noch bei deutlich über 50.000€... Da machte das ganz nett nen Unterschied. Zumal die Motorleistung bei Tesla nichts mit Rekuperation zu tun hat  Da sind auch die neuen Raven-Mopdelle gleich schlecht wie alle anderen auch. 60 - 70kW, mehr lässt Tesla da nicht zu. Da bieten Audi, Porsche etc. schon ganz andere Werte. 
Warum dass das so ist weiss niemand. Eventuell verträgt es die Batterie nicht. Bei S und X kommt ja nach wie vor aber einer gewissen Lademenge an DC ne Leistungsreduktion.  Bei den M3 wurde das nicht beobachtet, aber alle anderen sind mehr oder weniger betroffen. Die alten 70/85er derzeit brutal, die 90er auch, und selbst die 75er und 100er Batterien wurden schon beobachtet dass die Ladedrosselung einsetzt. Unser X 75D zum  BEispiel macht nicht mehr mehr als 89kW in der Spitze.. der war mal auf 118, aber da kommt er nie wieder hin. Mein S hab ich schon mit 148kW laden sehen, bin aber noch unter den 2.xxxkWh ab denen angeblich die Drosselung langsam einsetzt und dann bei etwa 13.000kWh das Maximum erreicht. Da ich aber sehr viel AC Lade an der Steckdose oder in der Firma hoffe ich dass ich die Drossel etwas hinauszögern kann 
Ansonsten bin ich meist zufrieden, nur der Service und die Softwarequalität treiben mich manchmal in den Wahnsinn...  Solange man das aktuelle Modell hat kommen gute Sachen, is man ne Generation dahinter bekommt man kaum noch Neues aber dafür immer wieder Fehler....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Zumal die Motorleistung bei Tesla nichts mit Rekuperation zu tun hat  Da sind auch die neuen Raven-Mopdelle gleich schlecht wie alle anderen auch. 60 - 70kW, mehr lässt Tesla da nicht zu. Da bieten Audi, Porsche etc. schon ganz andere Werte.
> Warum dass das so ist weiss niemand. Eventuell verträgt es die Batterie nicht.


Das wäre nicht aus zu schließen. So ein tesla-akku besteht aus Li-Ion rundzellen von panasonic welche, gerüchte weise, modifizierte NCR18650B sind. (organisiert in 5,2kwh-blöcken als  6s 74 akku mit einer nennspannung von 22,2V)
Wenn von panasonic diese nun (zwangsläufig) auf hochstrom optimiert wurden, können die zwar 30A ab geben, aber beim laden wird tesla denen kaum mehr als 8A dauerhaft zu muten. (das würden zumindest die 3Ah-zellen von LG vertragen)
Die deutschen scheinen dagegen auf eckige zellen von LG zu vertrauen. Die sind wohl etwas teurer, aber das lässt auf LifePo4-technik schließen. Die hätte wieder den nachteil, das die energie-dichte nicht so hoch ist wie bei Li-Ion, aber dafür mehr ladezyklen aus hält und größere ströme verträgt. Außerdem hab ich so das gefühl, das LifePo4-akkus spannungsstabiler sind als Li-Ion.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Mai 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das Autohaus so etwas auch bei der Rücknahme vom Erstbesitzer erkannt hätten?


Nein, muss nicht unbedingt sein. Sollte aber dennoch was sein kannst du es ja nach dem Kauf kostenlos reparieren lassen. Wenn du den bei BMW kaufst, dann kannst du es auch in jeder anderen BMW Werkstatt machen lassen. Das Auto muss nicht unbedingt zum Händler zurück, wo du es gekauft hast.

Alle "das war schon vorher" Mängel werden im Kaufvertrag festgehalten. Wenn z.B. eine Beule in der Tür ist, dann wird das da vermerkt. Wenn du den nicht mit "Motorschaden" kaufst, kannst du davon ausgehen das der Motor in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand war. Fällt dir doch hinterher was dran auf, wirds über Gewährleistung (bis 1 Jahr nach Kauf) oder über Garantie(wenn du noch eine extra Verlängerung kaufst) abgewickelt.

Also kein Grund zur Sorge.  Nur bei Privatverkauf bleibt man auf dem Mist sitzen. 

Anschlussgarantie würde ich auch immer dazu nehmen, so lange wie es geht. Meistens macht sich das schon nach 1 Schaden bezahlt. Ich hab bei meinem S3 3 Jahre extra für 600€ oder so dazu genommen. Irgendwann nach ca. 2,5 Jahren wurde der MMI Rechner für ~3000€ getauscht. Zack direkt plus gemacht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2020)

Was war denn mit deinem MMi?

Ich habe aktuell folgendes Problem: 

Wenn ich ESP ausschalte (lange halten) und dann ein Launchcontrol start mache, dann hat er Probleme den nächsten Gang sauber einzulegen. Normalerweise müsste der Gangwechsel von 1 auf 2 und 2 auf 3 sehr zügig gehen. Ohne ESP ist es aber so, das er so schaltet, als würde ich in nem Handschalter die Kupplung zu schnell kommen lassen (richtiger Ruck und dauert sehr lange). 

Kann das schwer beschreiben, aber was kann das sein? Mit ESP an schaltet er bei Vollgas die Gänge schnell durch. 

Hat da eher das Getriebe ein Problem oder liegts am Allrad?


----------



## Lotto (24. Mai 2020)

Mosed schrieb:


> Und dann noch zu fragen, ob man ne halbe oder 1 Stunde fahren möchte je Auto. Hatte ja eher an 2 Stunden gedacht, aber auch wegen Kurzarbeit nicht möglich. Was soll man mit einer halben Stunde anfangen? Die brauche ich ja schon für den Hin- und Rückweg. Sollte doch klar sein, dass man auch mal in die Garage fährt und der Ehepartner auch mal fahren will?!



Probefahrten werden halt von immer mehr Leuten ausgenutzt als kostenloser Mietwagenersatz.
Wenn man aber nur 1/2-1 Stunde fahren darf filtert man solche aso..... Leute halt schon raus.


----------



## keinnick (24. Mai 2020)

Es kommt darauf an. Ich hatte Autos auch schon über das Wochenende. Ein eventueller Kauf muss für den Verkäufer aber auch realistisch erscheinen. Wenn ich da mit nem ATU-mäßig verbastelten 3er BMW Baujahr 1998 ankomme, um mir mal den neuen 7er zu leihen, dann wird das wohl eher nichts.  Fahre ich mit einem Golf 5 auf den Hof, weil ich mich für den "neuen" Golf 8 interessiere wird das vielleicht schon eher was.

Aber beim Beispiel von Mosed hatte die Verkäuferin wohl einfach nur keine Lust irgendwas zu verkaufen, sonst hätte eine Probefahrt von ein paar Stunden eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfen. Die Kiste steht ja sonst eh nur auf dem Hof rum und es ist ja momentan auch nicht so, dass die Leute Schlange stehen, um ein Auto probefahren zu dürfen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2020)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Was war denn mit deinem MMi?
> 
> Ich habe aktuell folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...


Hatte immer eine Fehlermeldung das mein Handy nicht geladen wurde, obwohl es funktioniert hat. War ein bekanntes Problem.

Dein Problem klingt nach Getriebesoftware. Der Allrad hat ja mit dem Schaltvorgang nichts zu tun. ...außer du hast beim Durchbeschleunigen die ganze Zeit Wheelspin. 



keinnick schrieb:


> es ist ja momentan auch nicht so, dass die  Leute Schlange stehen, um ein Auto probefahren zu dürfen.


Das trifft aktuell nur auf eAutos zu.  Die stehen wirklich nur rum.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mich erinnern, als ich das Auto vor 1,5 Jahren abgeholt hatte und Launchcontrol getestet hatte, das er beim schalten in den 2. Gang kurz wheelspin hatte. Aber das müsste mit Winterreifen gewesen sein. 

Es ist für mich halt sonst unerklärlich wieso es nur mit ausgeschalteten ESP so ist. 

Muss ich wohl leider mal zu Audi fahren und das checken lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. Mai 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> @ITpassion
> Naja, 16.000€ sind fpr viele Leute immer noch nen Haufen Geld. Wer da von "nichts" redet.. und man muss bedenken, 2017 war der Aufpreis noch bei deutlich über 50.000€... Da machte das ganz nett nen Unterschied.



Wenn ich heute überlege was für mich in Frage kommt, dann ist der Preis der irgendwann in der Vergangenheit aufgerufen wurde, kein plausibles Kriterium für eine aktuelle Entscheidung.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Zumal die Motorleistung bei Tesla nichts mit Rekuperation zu tun hat  Da sind auch die neuen Raven-Mopdelle gleich schlecht wie alle anderen auch. 60 - 70kW, mehr lässt Tesla da nicht zu. Da bieten Audi, Porsche etc. schon ganz andere Werte.



Das Telas das Potential des eMotors in diesem Teilbereich nicht ausschöpft, ändert nichts an meiner generellen Aussage. Bei Audi und Porsche wird super stark rekuperiert, da die Technik das hergibt, wenn denn der Motor/ Generator große genug ausgelegt ist. 
Dafür ist der Tesla im Vergleich relativ günstig, da muss man die ein oder andere Kröte halt schlucken.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nein, muss nicht unbedingt sein. Sollte aber dennoch was sein kannst du es ja nach dem Kauf kostenlos reparieren lassen. Wenn du den bei BMW kaufst, dann kannst du es auch in jeder anderen BMW Werkstatt machen lassen. Das Auto muss nicht unbedingt zum Händler zurück, wo du es gekauft hast.


Dann ist es wohl relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass sie einen eventuellen Mangel an der Kupplung verschweigen und hoffen, dass dieser erst nach der Garantie zum Problem wird, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2020)

Ja das Autohaus hat davon eh nichts außer einem wütenden Kunden. Die sparen dadurch kein Geld. Ist ja kein Ali Händler, der die ganzen unverkäuflichen Schrottkisten der Vertragswerkstätten ankauft. Hinter den Gebrauchtwagen von Vertragshändlern steht der Hersteller, da versucht dir im Regelfall niemand Müll anzudrehen.

Viele Komfortprobleme sind meistens überhaupt nicht schädlich für die Technik. In einem alten klappernden Auto bemerkt man diese ganzen Sachen meistens nicht mal. Moderne Autos sind da in manchen Dingen einfach zu perfekt gebaut, weswegen man jeden Fliegenschiss merkt.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja das Autohaus hat davon eh nichts außer einem wütenden Kunden. Die sparen dadurch kein Geld. Ist ja kein Ali Händler, der die ganzen unverkäuflichen Schrottkisten der Vertragswerkstätten ankauft. Hinter den Gebrauchtwagen von Vertragshändlern steht der Hersteller, da versucht dir im Regelfall niemand Müll anzudrehen.


Alles klar, danke für die Bestätigung.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Viele Komfortprobleme sind meistens überhaupt nicht schädlich für die Technik. In einem alten klappernden Auto bemerkt man diese ganzen Sachen meistens nicht mal. Moderne Autos sind da in manchen Dingen einfach zu perfekt gebaut, weswegen man jeden Fliegenschiss merkt.


Das ist dann für KFZ Noobs natürlich noch verwirrender. Obwohl man nicht mal ein Noob sein muss. Kennt man bestimmte Technick nicht nicht, kann man nicht feststellen was normal ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Mai 2020)

Genau deswegen würde ich als nicht-Kfzler auch niemals von Privat kaufen. Weil viel mehr als "hey der Lack glänzt schön", "da leuchtet nix im KI" und der" der Motor hört sich gut an", können die meisten ja nicht prüfen.
Als Kfzler prüft man nur so im vorbeigehen in 5 Minuten ca. 100 Punkte, ohne irgendwas zerlegen zu müssen. Das ist halt schon wirklich ein gigantischer Vorteil.


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Als Kfzler prüft man nur so im vorbeigehen in 5 Minuten ca. 100 Punkte, ohne irgendwas zerlegen zu müssen. Das ist halt schon wirklich ein gigantischer Vorteil.


Du solltest unbedingt bei "Wetten, Dass..?" vorstellig werden. Vielleicht haben die Interesse an Deinen magischen Fähigkeiten. Im Ernst: Ich bin mir sicher, Du hast Ahnung von Deinem Beruf, aber Du solltest nicht immer so maßlos übertreiben.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Mai 2020)

Warum um alles in der Welt traut sich kein Schwein eine (leere!) Klimaanlage von R12 auf R134A umzurüsten?! Ich kriege das Kotzen bald echt. Heute sechs (!!!!!!!) Werkstätte abtelefoniert, ob sie es machen würden, von allen: nö, bleib weg. Wollen sie kein Geld verdienen oder was soll der Mist???? 

Ich habe echt die Schnauze voll und werde es echt selber machen.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Mai 2020)

Nur so zur Info.. warum macht man sowas?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Mai 2020)

Weil R12 ein FCKW und mittlerweile verboten ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Mai 2020)

Ah okay  Hab vorhin nachgesehen. Also hier in der Gegend macht das so gut wie jede Bude die Klima-Service und so anbietet...


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Mai 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum um alles in der Welt traut sich kein Schwein eine (leere!) Klimaanlage von R12 auf R134A umzurüsten?! Ich kriege das Kotzen bald echt. Heute sechs (!!!!!!!) Werkstätte abtelefoniert, ob sie es machen würden, von allen: nö, bleib weg. Wollen sie kein Geld verdienen oder was soll der Mist????
> 
> Ich habe echt die Schnauze voll und werde es echt selber machen.


Weil man an die Teile nicht mehr rankommt. Mach dich schonmal auf den Schock beim R134A Preis gefasst... 



keinnick schrieb:


> Du solltest unbedingt bei "Wetten, Dass..?"  vorstellig werden. Vielleicht haben die Interesse an Deinen magischen  Fähigkeiten. Im Ernst: Ich bin mir sicher, Du hast Ahnung von Deinem  Beruf, aber Du solltest nicht immer so maßlos übertreiben.


Das war nicht mal übertrieben.  ...und nicht nur ich kann das, andere schaffen das auch.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Weil man an die Teile nicht mehr rankommt.  Mach dich schonmal auf den Schock beim R134A Preis gefasst...



An welche Teile denn? Die Anlage ist leer! Die Trocknerflasche  und der Druckschalter kommen neu, der Kompressor wird ausgebaut und das  alte Öl abgelassen, dann das ganze mit neuen Dichtungen zusammenbauen,  evakuiren, Öl rein, R134A rein und fertig. 

12 Kilo R134A kosten um die 170€, inkl MwSt... ich brauche 1550gr.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das war nicht mal übertrieben.  ...und nicht nur ich kann das, andere schaffen das auch.


Und die sind nicht mal Meister bei Mercedes.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Mai 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> An welche Teile denn? Die Anlage ist leer! Die Trocknerflasche  und der Druckschalter kommen neu, der Kompressor wird ausgebaut und das  alte Öl abgelassen, dann das ganze mit neuen Dichtungen zusammenbauen,  evakuiren, Öl rein, R134A rein und fertig.
> 
> 12 Kilo R134A kosten um die 170€, inkl MwSt... ich brauche 1550gr.


Die Anschlüsse müssen neu und die sind ja meistens an irgendwelchen Bauteilen mit dran. Man darf eine Anlage mit R12 Anschlüssen nicht mit R134A befüllen. Ist bei der Umrüstung auf 1234yf genau der gleiche Ärger. Und wenn man das offiziell macht, dann verbaut da niemand diese R12 Ebay Adapter.

Wenn du wirklich noch so "günstig" an R134A kommst, dann hast du ja Glück.


----------



## Zeiss (29. Mai 2020)

Es gibt Adapter für R12 Anschlüsse, hat nichts mit eBay Adapter zu tun, es sind offizielle Adapter.
Das R134A kriegt man in jedem Kälteladen, Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Captn (31. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube die haben keine Lust auf die Arbeit mit dem Kompressor. Hast du schon mal über R413a nachgedacht?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (31. Mai 2020)

Das R437A und das R413A wären ein "drop in" Ersatz für R12. Wie gesagt, hier in der Gegend will keiner eine R12 Anlage anfassen und erzählen irgendein Bullshit. Einer meinte, er hätte zwei 840er von R12 auf R134A umgerüstet und bei beiden wären nach kürzesten Zeit die Kompressoren fest und gekostet hätte es 600€ ohne Material. Ähm, ja, sicher das, in einem 840er war nie R12 drin, also danke für's Gespräch... und so eine Sch**sse muss man sich anhören.

Nächste Woche kommt der Kompressor raus und wird entleert. Die Leitungen werden durchgeblasen. Die Trocknerflasche, Druckschalter und Anschlüße sind schon da, dann kann ich sie einbauen, PAG46 rein, 1550gr R134A rein und das Thema ist durch. Ich habe echt die Schnauze voll.


----------



## Captn (31. Mai 2020)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie erkennen was da in der Klimaanlage für ein Kühlmittel drin ist?
R12 ist ja schon seit geraumer Zeit verboten, auch wenn es da noch genügend Firmen gibt, die dir das einfüllen.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (31. Mai 2020)

Nicht, dass ich wüßte.

Welche Firmen machen es?

Hier ist die BMW Anleitung zur Umrüstung und hier die von Behr/Hella.


----------



## Captn (31. Mai 2020)

Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut. Laut dem grünen Hinweisschild auf meinem Schlossträger, wird dort schon immer nur R134a eingefüllt. 
Bezüglich der Firmen: Mein polnischer Kollege meinte letztens zu mir, dass in Polen durchaus noch mit R12 hantiert wird. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das hier in Deutschland großartig anders ist.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (31. Mai 2020)

Naja, Polen ist nicht Deutschland. In Polen füllen sie auch LPG in die Klimaanlage ein...


----------



## G-old-Athlon (2. Juni 2020)

Also für die Autofahrer muss es ja ein Traum zurzeit sein, bei uns war vor 3 Wochen der Super bei 97 Cent und heute noch immer nur bei 1.03 .

Vor Corona bei 1.21

Bei Diesel hingegen 1.11 und der Super Plus 1.09


----------



## Zeiss (2. Juni 2020)

Vorhin beim TÜV mit dem 8er gewesen, bestanden ohne festgestellte Mängel  Nicht schlecht für ein 29 Jahre altes Auto  
Hatte die "große" Version der HU, wegen der sechs monatigen Überziehung.


----------



## Captn (2. Juni 2020)

Meiner steht jetzt die Woche bei meinem Vater, um der Dekra vorgeführt zu werden, weil ich aus beruflichen Gründen keine Zeit für habe. Das sollte aber glatt über die Bühne gehen. Zur Not muss ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten machen.
Ich darf dafür ersatzweise die Woche mit einem XC 90 fahren. Der E38 ist ja schon groß, aber bei dem Volvo kommt einem der 7er ja schon fast klein vor. Zumal sich der schwedische Panzer einfach weniger komfortabel fährt. Mehr als die 120km zur Dienststelle würde ich damit nun auch nicht wirklich fahren wollen. Ich bin aber auch gar kein "SUV-Mensch". 
Es ist zwar schon irgendwie lustig mit so einem Gerät durch die Kante zu fahren, aber hinter dem Steuer von so einem Vieh kommt man sich vor wie ein Busfahrer . 
So agil lässt sich der Volvo auch bewegen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Vorhin beim TÜV mit dem 8er gewesen, bestanden ohne festgestellte Mängel  Nicht schlecht für ein 29 Jahre altes Auto
> Hatte die "große" Version der HU, wegen der sechs monatigen Überziehung.



War der 8er in der Zeit denn überhaupt angemeldet oder warum, hast du sechs Monate überzogen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hatte die "große" Version der HU, wegen der sechs monatigen Überziehung.


Das einzige was die "große" HU bewirkt, ist ein größeres Loch im Geldbeutel. 

...hoffentlich ließt das nicht unser Dekra Mann hier im Thread...


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2020)

Hmm, meine letzte "grosse" HU mit nem alten Auto hat über ne Stunde gedauert.
Wurde halt alles und richtig kontrolliert.
Gerade bei neuen Autos dauert ne Hu gefühlte 5 Minuten.


----------



## Captn (2. Juni 2020)

Mir ist's aber schon eher lieber, wenn der sich alles genauer anschaut, anstatt nur so'n bisschen Larifari betreibt. Gerade weil ich nicht will, dass mir das Auto bei 200km/h auf der Autobahn auseinander fliegt. 
Aber dank der Gasanlage muss er sowieso mindestens einmal ums Auto latschen. Schließlich wird die GAP ja extra fällig. Da kann der für sein Geld schon mal arbeiten .


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2020)

Nen explodierender Gastank bei 200 gibt doch nochmal nen extra Schub. 

Ungefähr so:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-nOPvXiIWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Juni 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> War der 8er in der Zeit denn überhaupt angemeldet oder warum, hast du sechs Monate überzogen?



Er hat 05/10, also Saisonzulassung. Nach der Revision wurde der Motor eingebaut, lief auch astrein, ruhig, sauber,  alles top. Bin dann von der Werkstatt heimgefahren, sind so ca 10km oder  so, eingeparkt, alles cool. Am nächsten Morgen drehe ich den Schlüssel  rum,  klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack,  erste Bank, hinten in Richtung Spritzwand, hört sich an wie eine  Nähmaschine, helles metallisches Klackern. F**K!!!!! War schon Ende  Oktober 2018, also die Zulassungsperiode geht zu Ende und zum TÜV muss  die Kiste auch noch. Okay, egal. Stehen gelassen bis es wieder wärmer  wurde. In der Zwischenzeit überlegt, was es sein könnte, mit Kollegen  gesprochen, ... alle waren sich einig, Hydros wären es. Ich habe sie  drin gelassen, weil sie keine Zicken gemacht haben und ruhig waren, nur ausgedrückt und gereinigt.  Okay, alles klar, alles wieder auf, Drosselklappen ab, Ansauggeweih  runter, Kopfdeckel runter, Nockenwellen raus, .... 24 neue Hydros rein,  alles wieder zusammengebaut, angelassen,  klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack-klack.  F*******************************K, ich hasse diese Kiste...  Mittlerweile ist es ca Juni 2019 und ich die Schnauze voll, Garage zu,  LMAA. Ende September meint dann meine Frau, Du, sag mal, willst Du den  8er nicht mal fertig machen? Naja, sollte man, wie. Also, ich wieder hin  und geschaut. Motor angelassen und mit der Hand am Kopf der ersten Bank  langgestreichelt... hmm, da kommt heiße Luft irgendwoher?!  Kerzenschächte sind dicht, alles okay, zwischen dem Block und Kopf  pfeift es auch nicht raus, wo kommt das her? Dann geht mein Blick auf  den Abgaskrümmer, hmm, ein Gewinde... wo ein Gewinde ist, gehört eine  Schraube rein, meistens zumindest. Ach, nanu, da pfeift es raus und die  Schraube kommt mir auch bekannt vor, eine M6 mit Feingewinde,  verkupfert... so eine habe ich doch auf dem Boden in der Garage im  Oktober 2018 gefunden? Egal, Schraube wieder rein, Angelassen, Ruhe,  läuft wie er soll.  Daher kommen die 6 Monate...



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das einzige was die "große" HU bewirkt, ist ein größeres Loch im Geldbeutel.
> 
> ...hoffentlich ließt das nicht unser Dekra Mann hier im Thread...



Also das ist Blödsinn. Sie waren da 1,5 Stunden lang zu Gange... und haben wohl alles kontrolliert... Federn, Dämpfer, Felgen, Auspuffanlage, Achsen mit Lager und Buchsen, alle Nummern verglichen und etc.


----------



## Captn (3. Juni 2020)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen explodierender Gastank bei 200 gibt doch nochmal nen extra Schub.
> 
> Ungefähr so:
> 
> ...


Es ist wohl realistischer, dass mir der Gastank in die Luft fliegt, wenn ich mein Auto in Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg abstelle, als dass mir das Ding während der Fahrt um die Ohren fliegt. Mir ging es eher um das Fahrwerk und die entsprechenden Achsteile. Gerade in Hinblick auf das Gewicht des Fahrzeugs.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Also das ist Blödsinn. Sie waren da 1,5 Stunden lang zu Gange... und haben wohl alles kontrolliert... Federn, Dämpfer, Felgen, Auspuffanlage, Achsen mit Lager und Buchsen, alle Nummern verglichen und etc.


Ja es wurde immerhin was gemacht. Nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das dann mehr Fehler gefunden werden sehr klein. Wie es beim Tüv so schön heißt: "Sag mir was du für ein Auto fährst und ich sag dir was nicht in Ordnung ist. Zur Sicherheit gucke ich aber nochmal drunter." 

Autos haben meistens immer die gleichen bekannten Fehler. Danach wird je nach Modell sehr genau geguckt und das andere wird zwar auch geprüft aber nicht bis ins letzte Detail.(was ja auch gar nicht möglich ist in so kurzer Zeit...)


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juni 2020)

Genau, der 8er ist ja ein 08/15 Auto, was jeden Tag fünf mal vorfährt... Die Aussage mag vielleicht allgemein stimmen, aber nicht bei Exoten.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2020)

Ist vielleicht die Vorgehensweise seiner Werkstatt.
Das Lustige ist ja auch, das er im vorbeigehen 100 Dinge am Auto prüfen kann, aber ein TÜV Prüfer schafft in einer Stunde natürlich nichts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht die Vorgehensweise seiner Werkstatt.
> Das Lustige ist ja auch, das er im vorbeigehen 100 Dinge am Auto prüfen kann, aber ein TÜV Prüfer schafft in einer Stunde natürlich nichts.


Man kanns halt auch absichtlich falsch verstehen.


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juni 2020)

Na komm, so Unrecht hat er nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juni 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Man kanns halt auch absichtlich falsch verstehen.


Oder du siehst halt ein, dass die TÜV Prüfer mehr können als du und es ordentlich machen.


----------



## Captn (5. Juni 2020)

Mein 735i hat heute auch ohne Beanstandung die HU bestanden .


----------



## Zeiss (5. Juni 2020)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Riverna (7. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder du siehst halt ein, dass die TÜV Prüfer mehr können als du und es ordentlich machen.



Das ist jetzt aber wirklich Quatsch und fast schon Majestätsbeleidigung. Wäre er TÜV Prüfer, würde eine HU/AU im Schnitt 10 Minuten dauern. Wärend der Zeit von der HU wird noch eine Wartung nach Herstellervorgaben (Marken offen) durchgeführt und eine detallierte Fehlerdiagnose mit Umprogrammierungen und Codierungen nach Kundenwunsch durchgeführt. Leider würde eine Einstellung von Ihm als Sachverständiger dazu führen, dass ein hoher Stellenabbau der Sachverständigen zur Folge hätte, deswegen ist er nur Mechatroniker.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2020)

Tut mir leid, ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Juni 2020)

Moin,
habt ihr Tipps oder Erfahrungen, wie man ein Cabrio am besten schützt, falls man keine Garage oder Carport hat?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2020)

Nach zwei vermoosten Stoffdach-Cabrios kann ich nur sagen: Eines mit Blechdach kaufen. Oder zumindest ein Hardtop für den Winter organisieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2020)

Stahldach aufschweißen.  Stoff geht immer kaputt und läuft sowieso voll.


----------



## Riverna (15. Juni 2020)

Was ein dummes Geschwätz schon wieder... es ist echt nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2020)

Moinsen zusammen,

gestern wollte ich die Sommerräder auf den 7er schrauben... ist ja nicht so das Problem, Akkuschlagschrauber und Attacke. Hat bei drei Räder auch super geklappt. Dann kann das Vierte dran. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es eine nagelneue Felge ist. Ich also die Felge auf die Nabe... hmm.... nochmal, die Felge auf die Nabe, .... hääää??? geh schon drauf du fettes Drecksding. hääää???? Nunja, nach etwas näheren Betrachtung ist mir aufgefallen, dass in der Zentrallbohrung etwas zu viel Lack drin ist und es dementsprechend nicht so ganz passt. Die Nabe ist blitzblank sauber.

Kann ich jetzt einfach Schmirgelpapier nehmen und das Zeug da runterschleifen oder was würdet Ihr machen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2020)

Edelstahl Drahtbürste oder Radnabenbürste mit Schleifkeks in den Akkuschrauber und gib ihm. Keine Stahl Drahtbrüste auf Alu verwenden sonst schimmelt das.

Mit Schmirgelpapier machst du es eventuell unrund, weil man nie so gleichmäßig schleifen kann.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juni 2020)

Hab ich leider beides nicht


----------



## NuVirus (16. Juni 2020)

wenn bei euch nen neues Auto anstehen würde ohne Family Eignung, würdet ihr jetzt nach den ganzen Rabatten eher nen E-Auto oder vll interessanten Hybrid holen so in der Preisklasse nach Abzügen maximal 40k - kein Leasing etc nötig aber ne Option falls sinnvoller aber eigl eher Kauf geplant - am liebsten eher so 20-30k - sollte halt nur bis Ende des Jahres da sein um ggf. die 16% mitzunehmen.

Überlege das Standard Tesla Model 3 da man dann zumindest ne zuverlässige Ladestation unterwegs hat falls man nicht daheim laden kann, werde aber eher selten längere Strecken fahren.

Sonst gefällt mir der Peugeot e-208 GT Variante ganz gut wäre dann bei grob 25-26k aber lange Lieferzeit wahrscheinlich nimmer dieses Jahr.
Evtl auch nen Ioniq aber find die eigl zu teuer dafür das die ned vernünftig schnell Laden können auch wenn mich das eher selten betreffen würde.

Alternativ wäre vll nen Gebrauchter Verbrenner vll Cabrio just 4 Fun, der paar Jahre Spaß macht und dann wieder abgestoßen wird - so als nochmal was anderes fahren bevor E-Auto so standard wird wenn es so weiter geht.

Oder nen neuen Verbenner vll Hybrid da meine tägliche Pendelstrecke nur ca 20km sind (hin und zurück) und ich aktuell in ner Garage laden könnte also könnte Hybrid reiner elektro sehr gut genutzt werden.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2020)

Ganz sicher kein Eauto. 
Mein nächstes muss klang und Emotionen bieten. M240i, CLA35 AMG oder ähnliches. 

In deiner Preisklasse würde ich wohl nen i30n fastback nehmen (allerdings würde ich persönlich auf das DSG Modell warten).


----------



## NuVirus (16. Juni 2020)

Da ich oft zwischen Ort und Landstraße wechsel würde ich mir bei nem neuen Auto wohl bevorzugt was mit Automatik sofern die gut ist holen, aber ist jetzt nicht so das ne Schaltung nen no go wäre und auf jedenfall draußen aber wäre schon schön um gemütlich zu fahren am Arbeitsweg etc.

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich nach nem gebrauchten oder neuen spaßigen Verbrenner schaue, hab mir jetzt eh was zam gebastelt mit Tablet das mein komplett fehlendes Multimedia Navi und Spotify etc. ersetzt gebastelt da könnte es auch was ohne Android Auto und solche Späße sein was die Auswahl bestimmt gebraucht deutlich erhöht,

Mein 75PS 206+ fährt aber Spaß macht das ned^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Juni 2020)

@NuVirus
Du hast irgendwie den luxus, das es egal ist ob du hybrid oder reines E-auto nimmst. Hätte ich den auch, würde ich wohl zum reinen E-auto tendieren. (könnte in der wartung günstiger sein)



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ganz sicher kein Eauto.
> Mein nächstes muss klang und Emotionen bieten. M240i, CLA35 AMG oder ähnliches.
> 
> In deiner Preisklasse würde ich wohl nen i30n fastback nehmen (allerdings würde ich persönlich auf das DSG Modell warten).


Also ich würde da eher zum Toyota GR Yaris tendieren. Der Focus RS wird ja nicht mehr gebaut...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Juni 2020)

Toyota finde ich persönlich gruselig, da käme nur der Supra in frage der ja eigentlich ein BMW ist [emoji51]


----------



## janni851 (16. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> wenn bei euch nen neues Auto anstehen würde ohne Family Eignung, würdet ihr jetzt nach den ganzen Rabatten eher nen E-Auto oder vll interessanten Hybrid holen so in der Preisklasse nach Abzügen maximal 40k - kein Leasing etc nötig aber ne Option falls sinnvoller aber eigl eher Kauf geplant - am liebsten eher so 20-30k - sollte halt nur bis Ende des Jahres da sein um ggf. die 16% mitzunehmen.
> 
> Überlege das Standard Tesla Model 3 da man dann zumindest ne zuverlässige Ladestation unterwegs hat falls man nicht daheim laden kann, werde aber eher selten längere Strecken fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das Glück (oder Pech?) letzte Woche einen Opel Corsa Elektro, also den Bruder vom Peugeot, fahren zu dürfen. Wir sind von Hadamar an den Ring, normalerweise dauert die Strecke ca 1 Stunde.

Mit dem Corsa konnten wir nicht schneller als 100/110kmh fahren, anderenfalls entlädt sich der Akku zu schnell. Geladen haben wir bei der Shell in Mendig mit Snack bei Megges. Am Ring standen keine großen Ladesäulen. Fahrzeit 1.15 zzgl 30 Minuten laden.

Bei 100kmh überlegt man sich halt genau wie man fährt. Der Akku des Autos kann zwar 340km Reichweite, aber eben nur im Schleichgang. Mal eben 160kmh sind nicht drin (Auto fährt auch maximal nur 150kmh[emoji28])

Wenn es bei dir mit Laden etc passt und du gerne entspannt unterwegs bist dann ist das ein gutes Auto, anderenfalls sehe ich das als unpassend. Dann eher was mit größerem Akku (Tesla Model 3, wie von dir gesagt) oder Hybrid (gibt’s bei Peugeot ja beim 3008/Opel Grandland X).


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruptet (16. Juni 2020)

Könnt ihr mir Sommerreifen empfehlen 245/40/19? ~200ps Jaguar xf
Wollt mir blind die Continental Premium Contact 6 holen und hätts wahrscheinlich auch gemacht... hätt ich nicht das Luder Google befragt. Da gibts ja Glaubenskrieg welcher Reifen der "Beste" sein soll.
Ums Beste gehts mir garnicht, P/L soll passen und entspanntes Fahren steht im Vordergrund. Momentan sind die Sport Contact 6 drauf.


----------



## NuVirus (16. Juni 2020)

ja grandland X werde ich in zukunft öfter fahren also den normalen da Firmenauto, weiß nicht ob es der neueste aber alt ist der ned.


----------



## Riverna (16. Juni 2020)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @NuVirus
> Also ich würde da eher zum Toyota GR Yaris tendieren. Der Focus RS wird ja nicht mehr gebaut...



Ich würde da zum aktuel Impreza tendieren. Da es wohl der letzte sein wird, werden sie auch nicht so schnell Wert verlieren. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Sommerreifen empfehlen 245/40/19? ~200ps Jaguar xf
> Wollt mir blind die Continental Premium Contact 6 holen und hätts wahrscheinlich auch gemacht... hätt ich nicht das Luder Google befragt. Da gibts ja Glaubenskrieg welcher Reifen der "Beste" sein soll.
> Ums Beste gehts mir garnicht, P/L soll passen und entspanntes Fahren steht im Vordergrund. Momentan sind die Sport Contact 6 drauf.



Ich fahre 245/35R19 auf der Vorderachse von meinem Lexus. Hab mich für die Nexen nFera entschieden. Auf der Hinterachse fahre ich 275/30R19 und bin damit absolut zufrieden. Niedriger Spritverbrauch, leise Abrollgeräusche bisher kein übermässiger Verschleiß, wenig Klebegewichte beim Auswuchten nötig und trotz 283PS und 417nm keinerlei Traktionsprobleme. Ausser aus dem Stand raus muss die Karre selten die Leistung weg nehmen (wenn dann eh nur auf nasser Fahrbahn). 

Bezahlt habe ich für den Satz 500Euro und das ist meiner Meinung nach im P/L kaum zu schlagen. 

Auf meinem Subaru fahre ich z.B. Federal RSR-Pro und mit denen bin ich eigentlich nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Es sind top Reifen, aber das Abrollgeräusch ist echt zum abgewöhnen. Bei 120km/h auf der Autobahn kann man sich kaum Unterhalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hab ich leider beides nicht


Die 10 Euro wirst du doch wohl haben wenn du einen 7er fährst, um dir im nächsten Baumarkt eine Edelstahl Drahtbürste in der richtigen Größe zu kaufen.  Bei Amazon gibts die Dinger auch haufenweise, wenn der Baumarkt mit Corona-Heimwerkern verstopft ist. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Sommerreifen empfehlen 245/40/19? ~200ps Jaguar xf
> Wollt mir blind die Continental Premium Contact 6 holen und hätts  wahrscheinlich auch gemacht... hätt ich nicht das Luder Google befragt.  Da gibts ja Glaubenskrieg welcher Reifen der "Beste" sein soll.
> Ums Beste gehts mir garnicht, P/L soll passen und entspanntes Fahren  steht im Vordergrund. Momentan sind die Sport Contact 6 drauf.


Wenn du mit deinen jetzigen Reifen zufrieden bist, dann nimm sie doch wieder. Man kann mit den beiden Reifen nix falsch machen. Bin beide schon etliche Male gefahren, die kann man ohne Probleme empfehlen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2020)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Sommerreifen empfehlen 245/40/19? ~200ps Jaguar xf
> Wollt mir blind die Continental Premium Contact 6 holen und hätts wahrscheinlich auch gemacht... hätt ich nicht das Luder Google befragt. Da gibts ja Glaubenskrieg welcher Reifen der "Beste" sein soll.
> Ums Beste gehts mir garnicht, P/L soll passen und entspanntes Fahren steht im Vordergrund. Momentan sind die Sport Contact 6 drauf.



Der Premium Contact 6 ist top.
Bin den auf meinem E91 gefahren. Wenig Verschleiß, bei Trockenheit gut und bei Nässe der beste Reifen den ich bislang gefahren bin.
Bei vernünftigem Asphalt und Nässe keine Traktionsprobleme mit 225ern und 307ps/666Nm gehabt.
Soll es noch komfortabler und weniger sportlich sein, bietet sich ein Michelin PS4 an.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2020)

was haltet ihr eigl von der Mercedes A 250e also den Plugin-Hybrid mit reinem Elektro Modus der von mir wohl oft genutzt werden könnte für den Alltag - finde es auch optisch ganz ok - aber die Aufpreise für die Ausstattung sind halt schon extrem - was kann das Ding überhaupt in der Basis Ausstattung?^^

Was würdet ihr so mindestens für eine Modellreihe bei BMW, Mercedes oder vll Audi nehmen das man was vernünftiges hat mit dem man im Alltag brauchbaren Fahrspaß und Qualität hat - zur Erinnerung gerade nen Peugeot 206+ mit 75PS, ne Automatik fände ich schon schön bin da faul, aber wäre jetzt kein komplettes KO Kriterium - einfach mal eure Meinungen würden mich interessieren - nen neuen BMW 5er (nicht aktuellste Gen) kann ich mir evtl mal live ansehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2020)

A250 super Auto. Fahre ich gerne mit.
A250e ehhh ne lass ma.  Fährt sich mit fast 1700kg wie ein Panzer.

Ich weis gar nicht ob man den im Moment überhaupt bestellen kann.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2020)

die Tests war gar nicht so negativ bisher eigl, ist so wie ich das bisher sehe wohl einer der interessantesten Hybrid Modelle - die Lieferzeit ist glaube ich ne halbe Ewigkeit aber extrem eilig hab ich es auch nicht 

Negativ sehe ich halt das man trotzdem noch die normalen Wartungskosten auf Dauer hat bei denen ja mit einem E-Auto Ölwechsel etc wegfallen würde. - ich fahre auch generell nicht so viel aktuell aber vll ändert sich das auch wenn ich nen Auto hab mit dem man gerne mal fährt^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2020)

Wenn Hybrid dann sollte es ein PlugIn mit etwas Reichweite sein (40+km).
Mercedes ist da mMn eh die falsche Anlaufstelle da die ganzen Hybrid Modelle nix sind (siehe C-Klasse Reinfall mit astronomisch hohen Verbräuchen etc.).

Ich bin ziemlich von der VW MQB Hybridlösung überzeugt (Golf GTE, Passat GTE, Audi A3 eTron).
Da ist die elektrische Reichweite gut, das Zusammenspiel von E und Verbrenner nahezu perfekt und die Verbräuche gering.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2020)

in die Kerbe scheint der A250e aber auch zu greifen mit 60-70km E-Reichweite, klar sind nicht annähernd alle Modelle von nem hersteller gleich aber die A und B Klasse ham da was neu entwickeltes deshalb ist der überhaupt in meine Auswahl gekommen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2020)

Ja mag sein, dass die ihre Systeme verbessert haben (was zwingend notwendig war).
Wobei Mercedes für mich auch durch ist, weshalb ich mich mit den aktuellen Modellen nicht wirklich beschäftigt habe.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2020)

so wirklich überzeugt bei dem was man so liest hat mich bisher irgendwie kein Hersteller, wirklich schwierig wenn man so viele Möglichkeiten hat

Schaue wohl mal ob ich bisschen was Probefahren kann in nächster Zeit.


----------



## janni851 (17. Juni 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn Hybrid dann sollte es ein PlugIn mit etwas Reichweite sein (40+km).



Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Hybriden wenn der Akku leer ist und sich der Benziner zuschaltet und ich gerade auf ne Autobahn auffahre? Der bekommt ja doch dann direkt 4500-5500 Umdrehungen ab und ist kalt, oder?So gesund kann das doch auch nicht sein?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Hybriden wenn der Akku leer ist und sich der Benziner zuschaltet und ich gerade auf ne Autobahn auffahre? Der bekommt ja doch dann direkt 4500-5500 Umdrehungen ab und ist kalt, oder?So gesund kann das doch auch nicht sein?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Jap, der bekommt kalt direkt nach Motorstart sofort Vollgas. Gut für die Umwelt, dadurch steht das Auto nämlich häufiger in der Werkstatt und fährt nicht so viel auf der Straße rum.  Für dieses Problem hat aber noch kein Hersteller eine Lösung. Beim Hybrid bekommt der kalte Motor immer nach zuschalten direkt richtig auf die Fresse.  Das ist noch extremer als wenn man seinen normalen Benziner nicht warmfährt. Da hat man ja wenigstens noch das kurze Warmlaufen zum anschnallen und das Ausparken.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nach zwei vermoosten Stoffdach-Cabrios kann ich nur sagen: Eines mit Blechdach kaufen. Oder zumindest ein Hardtop für den Winter organisieren.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Stahldach aufschweißen.  Stoff geht immer kaputt und läuft sowieso voll.


Und ich hatte schon schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich erst jetzt wieder hier rein schaue. Das Cabrio ist schon lange vorhanden und kann aber demnächst nicht mehr in einer Garage stehen. Von daher hätte ich mich über Ratschläge gefreut.


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2020)

Also mein Vater hat die Dächer von seinen E30 und E36 Cabrios in regelmäßigen Abständen nur imprägniert gehabt. Da war nix zugemoost, auch nach Jahren nicht. Das ist mittlerweile aber nun auch schon etliche Jahre her. Also keine Ahnung, was er da verwendet hat. Ansonsten fiele mir auch nur ein Hardtop oder eine Vollgarage (also ne Überzugplane) ein. Letzteres gibt es auch in klein nur für das Dach und die Scheiben. Dann muss man sich keine Gedanken wegen der Verdeckung der Kennzeichen machen, wenn der Wachtmeister mal vorbeikommt.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich erst jetzt wieder hier rein schaue. Das Cabrio ist schon lange vorhanden und kann aber demnächst nicht mehr in einer Garage stehen. Von daher hätte ich mich über Ratschläge gefreut.



Du kannst da eigentlich nichts machen, ausser das Verdeck reinigen und imprägnieren.

Von irgendwelchen Überzügen würde ich eher abraten, wenn das Auto draußen steht. Zwischen dem Verdeck und dem Überzug ist immer Sand und Dreck und etc, der Wind macht dann den Rest... dasselbe gilt auch für den Lack.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juni 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Also mein Vater hat die Dächer von seinen E30 und  E36 Cabrios in regelmäßigen Abständen nur imprägniert gehabt. Da war nix  zugemoost, auch nach Jahren nicht. Das ist mittlerweile aber nun auch  schon etliche Jahre her. Also keine Ahnung, was er da verwendet hat.  Ansonsten fiele mir auch nur ein Hardtop oder eine Vollgarage (also ne  Überzugplane) ein. Letzteres gibt es auch in klein nur für das Dach und  die Scheiben. Dann muss man sich keine Gedanken wegen der Verdeckung der  Kennzeichen machen, wenn der Wachtmeister mal vorbeikommt.


Hardtop wäre zu umständlich. Aber vielleicht wäre zumindest eine kleine Plane fürs Verdeck schon mal was.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du kannst da eigentlich nichts machen, ausser das Verdeck reinigen und imprägnieren.
> 
> Von irgendwelchen Überzügen würde ich eher abraten, wenn das Auto draußen steht. Zwischen dem Verdeck und dem Überzug ist immer Sand und Dreck und etc, der Wind macht dann den Rest... dasselbe gilt auch für den Lack.


Das habe ich befürchtet. Nur irgendeine Lösung fürs komplette Auto wäre schon nett, da es einfach zu Schade ist, weil der Wagen mindestens seit 10 Jahren ein Garagenwagen ist.

Edit:





tsd560ti schrieb:


> Nein, das 12-jährige Fahrzeug hatte einen seriösen privaten Vorbesitzer.
> Es war laut Rechnungen regelmäßig zur Inspektion in der  Vertragswerkstatt.  Die Reparatur war vor sehr langer Zeit (eventuell  auch vor Auslieferung) durchgeführt worden, daher könnte es sich um  einen vertuschten Transportschaden handeln.
> Das ganze hätte man wohl auch an übergespachtelten (daher nicht mehr  sichtbaren) Schweißpunkten und geringfügigen Mängeln in der Lackierung  schnell sehen können.
> Bei meinen geringen Ausgaben für das Auto war mir das noch recht egal,  er fährt wie erwartet seit knapp 2 Jahren nur mit Rost-Reparaturen +  Wartung sehr zuverlässig. Bei einem derart teuren Fahrzeug würde ich  einen Besuch beim Profi immer bevorzugen.


Um noch mal auf das Thema Prüfung vom Sachverständigen zurück zu kommen. Der Händler bzw. BMW  selbst lässt Leasingrückläufer ohnehin unabhängig prüfen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte schon schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich erst jetzt wieder hier rein schaue. Das Cabrio ist schon lange vorhanden und kann aber demnächst nicht mehr in einer Garage stehen. Von daher hätte ich mich über Ratschläge gefreut.


Das ging aus deinem Post leider nicht hervor.

Ist das denn übergangsweise oder dauerhaft? Sauber halten und regelmäßig imprägnieren ist im Grunde alles was man tun kann. Der Sommer ist nicht wirklich ein Problem aber sowas wie schmelzender Schnee auf dem Dach ist halt tödlich.
(Von was für einem Auto genau reden wir eigentlich?)


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Juni 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Hybriden wenn der Akku leer ist und sich der Benziner zuschaltet und ich gerade auf ne Autobahn auffahre?



Kommt halt drauf an welche Art von Hybrid es ist. Wenn es einer ist der nur gebaut wurde um Steuergelder abzugreifen, Strafzahlungen zu umgehen und weiter die alten Kühe zu melken (wie bei quasi allen deutschen Herstellern) dann is das weniger Optimal. Wenns einer ist der wirklich was kann wie zum Beispiel der Opel Ampera der auch elektrisch schon 2009 80km weit kam (seltsam, VW, Mercedes, Audi, BMW haben scheinbar recht einfallslose Entwickler, wenn sie selbst 10 Jahre später nichts vergleichbares hin bekommen...) dann dreht der Motor selbst bei "Vollgas" keine 3.000u/min. Da er ja nur etwas Strom machen muss für den E-Motor der das Auto dann effektiv antreibt. War nie ein Problem, das Auto fährt jetzt im 11. Jahr immer noch, keine Probleme am Benzinmotor oder Elektromotor, sonst keine Defekte und die Reichweite ist in den 10 Jahren um grad mal 3km geschrumpft. 
Ob man solche Fahrzeuge aber von den Ankündigungsweltmeistern aus Deutschland bekommt. Ich weiss nicht, habe mich da zu wenig interessiert wenn ein beworbenes Fahrzeug im Datenblatt ganz genau so weit kommt auf dem Prüfstand wie es ein Gesetz zur Vermeidung von Strafen vorsieht... da weiss man dass die Kisten nicht gebaut wurden um zu funktionieren bzw. weil man es wollte, sondern weil man gezwungen wurde und dann halt irgendwas zusammenschustert dass halt mal tun muss. Vor allem Mercedes hat da mit dem EQC einen Rohrkrepierer allererster Güte entwickelt.... Sieht ja noch einigermaßen gut aus, aber der Teil auf den es ankommen würde... Nope, in der Klasse fahren Audi und Jaguar auf und davon...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Hybriden wenn der Akku leer ist und sich der Benziner zuschaltet und ich gerade auf ne Autobahn auffahre? Der bekommt ja doch dann direkt 4500-5500 Umdrehungen ab und ist kalt, oder?So gesund kann das doch auch nicht sein?



Der Akku ist nie (komplett) leer. Bei Audi und VW geht der Motor erst in ein Warmlaufprogramm für x Minuten. Das wird schon kurz vor dem nahezu leeren Akku aktiviert und lässt den Motor während der Fahrt mit leicht erhöhter Drehzahl warmlaufen.
Während der Zeit leistet die E-Maschine noch eine hohe Leistung und so dreht der Verbrenner bei zügiger Autobahnauffahrt 2000-3000 1/min bei zusätzlich begrenztem Drehmoment. Bei weniger Leistungsabforderung wird der sich im Warmlauf befindliche Motor erst gar nicht eingekuppelt. 
Nur der Kickdown fordert vom Verbrenner+E-Maschine direkt die maximale Leistung.

Außerdem sind die Laufbahnen im Motor an mehreren Stellen zusätzlich beschichtet und konstruktiv gab es glaube ich auch kleine Änderungen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nur der Kickdown fordert vom Verbrenner+E-Maschine direkt die maximale Leistung.


Was man auf jeder Autobahnauffahrt ab dem Scheitelpunkt macht.  Boom kalter Motor, 400ms Startphase und dann direkt 6000rpm Volllast. 

Zum Glück werden die Firmenhybrids von den Vertretern eh immer im S+ mit laufendem Verbrenner und leerer Batterie gefahren, sonst gäb es da ohne Ende Motorschäden.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2020)

wenn man ne längere tägliche Pendelstrecke hat die man im reinen E-Modus fährt bzw jede Nacht daheim die Hybrid Batterie lädt sehe ich nach 6-10 Jahren den Akku massiv an Kapazität verlieren da man ja viel mehr Zyklen hat als im Alltag bei nem vollwertigen Elektro Auto.
Nen kleinen Akku musst dann halt 5x wie Woche laden oder so da macht es dann die Masse, das und das Thema Kalter Motor auch wenn das wohl darauf angepasste Motoren sind sehe ich Probleme bei nem guten Hybrid wie dem A250e der wohl in der Praxis über 70km rein elektrisch schaffen kann je nach Fahrweise - sind inzwischen paar auf Youtube.
Das ist auf jedenfall etwas wovon jemand mit Lademöglichkeit über Nacht und tägliches pendeln von Arbeit sehr profitiert ohne das man sich große Gedanken über Reichweite auf Langstrecke machen muss.
Leider aber wohl über 6 Monate Lieferzeit^^
Aber Problem ist irgendwie wieder das es einfach mit brauchbarer Ausstattung dann nochmal zig Tausend Euro hoch geht das ist echt nicht mehr schön^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was man auf jeder Autobahnauffahrt ab dem Scheitelpunkt macht.  Boom kalter Motor, 400ms Startphase und dann direkt 6000rpm Volllast.



Nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2020)

Das muss ja eine untermotorisierte Schüssel sein, wenn du für's Auffahren auf eine BAB 6000 Umdrehungen brauchst.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2020)

Nunja, sowas mache ich auch öfters, AB Auffahrt und Bodenblech, bei 6000 Umdrehungen hat 8er ca 90km/h drauf.... im ersten Gang


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> wenn man ne längere tägliche Pendelstrecke hat die man im reinen E-Modus fährt bzw jede Nacht daheim die Hybrid Batterie lädt sehe ich nach 6-10 Jahren den Akku massiv an Kapazität verlieren da man ja viel mehr Zyklen hat als im Alltag bei nem vollwertigen Elektro Auto.


Erst nach 6-10 Jahren? Du bist aber optimistisch.  Die Akkus von aktuellen Autos werden nicht mehr 30-70% gefahren wie bei den ersten Generationen, sondern eher Richtung 15-85%. Das ist pro Volladung schon fast ein ganzer Zyklus. Nach 6 Jahren(1200x laden) ist das Ding platt. ...mir ist zumindest noch keine liion, lipo, lifepo inr oder imr Zelle untergekommen, die nach so viel Zyklen noch anständig Leistung abgibt.
Lipos die hart belastet werden, wirft man im Modellbau teilweise nach 100 Zyklen(oder früher) in den Müll. Die haben zwar noch Kapazität aber der Innenwiderstand ist dann so hoch, das du einfach keine Leistung mehr abrufen kannst, da die Spannung sofort zusammenbricht. Normale 18650 Liion aus LED Taschenlampen lassen meistens merklich nach 500 Ladungen nach.
Handyakkus(verschiedene Zellchemie Typen) machen bei täglicher Ladung ja auch nicht mehr als 2-3 Jahre.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen


   Naja ich kenne fast nur Leute, die so fahren. ...ja gut nen paar  langsame sind auch dabei, die bekommen das aber auch immer  vorgehalten... 



Captn schrieb:


> Das muss ja eine untermotorisierte Schüssel sein,  wenn du für's Auffahren auf eine BAB 6000 Umdrehungen brauchst.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ich drehe jeden Gang aus bei egal was für einem Auto, wenn ich auf die Bahn fahre. Mit langsamen Autos hat man dann beim einscheren ca. 110 drauf, mit flotten Autos wechselt man dann bei über 200 auf die rechte Spur.


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nunja, sowas mache ich auch öfters, AB Auffahrt und Bodenblech, bei 6000 Umdrehungen hat 8er ca 90km/h drauf.... im ersten Gang


Ich bezweifle jedoch, dass du das im kalten Zustand machst .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle jedoch, dass du das im kalten Zustand machst .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Öhm, nein, bin doch nicht wahnsinnig


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2020)

Außerdem gibt es noch keine 7er V12 Hybrid.  ...da bekomme ich Gänsehaut beim Schreiben...


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2020)

Demnächst gibt es in Europa auch erstmal gar keinen V12 mehr im 7er.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle jedoch, dass du das im kalten Zustand machst .


Klar, sind doch nicht seine Autos und er braucht doch auch Arbeit.


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar, sind doch nicht seine Autos und er braucht doch auch Arbeit.


Nene, die Aussage bezog sich auf den E31 von Zeiss. Da hast du was verwechselt .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Erst nach 6-10 Jahren? Du bist aber optimistisch.  Die Akkus von aktuellen Autos werden nicht mehr 30-70% gefahren wie bei den ersten Generationen, sondern eher Richtung 15-85%. Das ist pro Volladung schon fast ein ganzer Zyklus. Nach 6 Jahren(1200x laden) ist das Ding platt. ...mir ist zumindest noch keine liion, lipo, lifepo inr oder imr Zelle untergekommen, die nach so viel Zyklen noch anständig Leistung abgibt.
> Lipos die hart belastet werden, wirft man im Modellbau teilweise nach 100 Zyklen(oder früher) in den Müll. Die haben zwar noch Kapazität aber der Innenwiderstand ist dann so hoch, das du einfach keine Leistung mehr abrufen kannst, da die Spannung sofort zusammenbricht. Normale 18650 Liion aus LED Taschenlampen lassen meistens merklich nach 500 Ladungen nach.
> Handyakkus(verschiedene Zellchemie Typen) machen bei täglicher Ladung ja auch nicht mehr als 2-3 Jahre.



Du scheinst von dem Thema nicht wirklich Ahnung zu haben, bei den Äußerungen.
Zum einen sind es nicht die selben Zellen wie in BEVs, zum anderen gibt z.B. VW 8Jahre (160tkm) Garantie auf den Akku für >=70% Kapazität.
Wird also wohl etwas länger halten.
Modellbauzellen haben weder ein BMS noch sind diese qualitativ besonders hochwertig. Und zusätzlich wird ein Modellbauakku gerne mal im Peak mit 50-100C entladen, mit 5-10C geladen und nahezu die gesamte Kapazität genutzt, bis die Zellspannung wegbricht.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Demnächst gibt es in Europa auch erstmal gar keinen V12 mehr im 7er.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Ja, leider, bei BMW ist 2023 (glaube ich) Ende. Wird dann der Zeitpunkt sein, wo ich meinen E66 abstoße und mir einen F02 hole, natürlich als V12.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar, sind doch nicht seine Autos und er braucht doch auch Arbeit.



Natürlich sind es meine...


----------



## Captn (17. Juni 2020)

Einen Zwölfender möchte ich mir auch irgendwann zulegen. Aber bis das soweit ist, sind die gewünschten Autos eh zu teuer oder derart verhunzt, dass man das KFZ auch entwerten kann . 
Dafür wird der kleine V8 gehegt und gepflegt .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Du scheinst von dem Thema nicht wirklich Ahnung zu haben, bei den Äußerungen.
> Zum einen sind es nicht die selben Zellen wie in BEVs, zum anderen gibt z.B. VW 6Jahre Garantie auf den Akku.
> Wird also wohl etwas länger halten.
> Modellbauzellen haben weder ein BMS noch sind diese qualitativ besonders hochwertig. Und zusätzlich wird ein Modellbauakku gerne mal im Peak mit 50-100C entladen, mit 5-10C geladen und nahezu die gesamte Kapazität genutzt, bis die Zellspannung wegbricht.


Ließ mal die Garantiebedingungen genau durch, hab ich auch bei uns schonmal gemacht.   Normaler Verschleiß durch Zyklen ist kein Grund das man eine neue Batterie bekommt.

Viele Autohersteller verbauen ganz normale Großserienakkus von den üblichen Herstellern. Was sollen sie auch sonst machen? Man erfindet eine perfekt über Jahre entwickelte Zelle nicht auf einmal neu. Zumal es ja nur ein paar bekannte Akkutypen gibt, die aktuell funktionieren. Da gibt es kein magisches Pulver was man dazumischen kann bei der Herstellung, welches auf einmal den Akku viel besser macht.
Die Akkus in Handys sind aktuell quasi die technisch am besten ausgereizten. Das müssen sie auch sein, weil es da um jedes Gramm und jeden mm³ geht. Trotzdem vollbringen die Akkus keine Wunder und halten selbst bei schonender Benutzung keine 10 Jahre.

Die Modellbauakkus habe ich nur mal zum Vergleich reingenommen. Mir ist schon klar das die extrem mishandelt werden, was allerdings auch nicht anders möglich ist, wenn die Kiste anständig Power haben soll.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (17. Juni 2020)

Doch ist es, BadFrag.
Es ist klar und deutlich geregelt, dass bei <160tkm, jünger als 8 Jahre und <70% getauscht wird.
Mag sein dass es bei Mercedes anders ist.
Und ja, es gibt verschiedene Zellen, unter anderem PHEV Zellen und BEV Zellen welche sich in ihren Eigenschaften unterscheiden.
Und auch der Vergleich mit den Handyakkus ist Humbug, da diese ebenfalls weitaus höher belastet werden als in einem Fahrzeug (Temperaturschwankungen, oft kein oder schlechtes BMS, ausreizen der gesamten Kapazität).
Das &#8222;magische Pulver&#8220; nennt sich Übriges heutzutage noch Kobalt, welches die Lebensdauer verlängert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Doch ist es, BadFrag.
> Es ist klar und deutlich geregelt, dass bei <160tkm, jünger als 8 Jahre und <70% getauscht wird.
> Mag sein dass es bei Mercedes anders ist.
> Und ja, es gibt verschiedene Zellen, unter anderem PHEV Zellen und BEV Zellen welche sich in ihren Eigenschaften unterscheiden.
> ...


Ließ dir wirklich mal jede Zeile durch.  Wenn VW das wirklich so macht, dann Hut ab!
Klar unterscheiden sich die Zellen. Es sind aber keine extremen Unterschiede. Die Akkus sind nicht auf einmal doppelt so zyklenfest wie alles andere auf dem Markt. Ansonsten würden die ja auch überall anders eingesetzt.

Ein Handyakku ist quasi fast immer nur eine einzige Zelle. Was soll da ein BMS groß anrichten? Es überwacht die Zelle das sie nicht explodiert und gut. Mehr muss bei einer Einzelzelle nicht gemacht werden. Ich sage ja wenn man seinen Handyakku gut behandelt und nicht immer 100-0-100% nutzt, bekommt man trotzdem keine 10 Jahre raus. Zumindest nicht, wenn er nach 10 Jahren noch anständig Leistung haben soll.
Ein Akku im Auto hat keine Temperaturschwankungen? ...wobei das auf viele eAutos sogar doch zutrifft, weil sie nur in der Ausstellung stehen und nicht gefahren werden.


----------



## Zeiss (17. Juni 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Einen Zwölfender möchte ich mir auch irgendwann zulegen. Aber bis das soweit ist, sind die gewünschten Autos eh zu teuer oder derart verhunzt, dass man das KFZ auch entwerten kann .
> Dafür wird der kleine V8 gehegt und gepflegt .



V12 sind toll, bin auch froh drum, dass es damals kein E61 550i geworden ist sondern eben E66 760Li.

Und der N74 im F01/F02 ist mal die besagte Kirsche auf der Torte, der Motor+Getriebe sind ein Traum.


----------



## Riverna (17. Juni 2020)

Am Wochenende bin ich endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen eine etwas größere Runde mit dem Subaru zu drehen. Hab aber festgestellt das langsam der Wunsch nach mehr Leistung doch recht groß ist. Da muss unbedingt mal nachgeholfen werden. Er macht zwar unglaublich viel Spaß zu fahren und die Kurvenlage ist nach überarbeiteten Fahrwerkslagern ein traum, jedoch fehlt im irgendwie etwas Leistung beim raus beschleunigen aus der Kurve. Muss mich mal informieren, ob ich auf noch einen größeren Turbo umbauen werde. 

Aber nach dem ich die knapp 200 Kilometer gefahren bin, war ich auch wieder sehr froh in den Hubraum starken Daily einzusteigen. Hubraum, Automatik und Sauger mit etwas Drehmoment ist schon deutlich angenehmer im Alltag als eine Brüllkiste die quasi nach Drehzahl und Ladedruck schreit. Macht aber beides Spaß. 

PS: Ich Idiot habe es geschafft nach 4 Jahren, dass erste mal mit einer Felge am Bordstein hängen zu bleiben. Also muss ich im Winter mir eine neue Felge kaufen. Das ärgert mich so sehr, dass ich überlege mit einfach einen komplett neuen Satz Felgen für den Subaru zu holen. 

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Natürlich sind es meine...


Meinte TBF damit.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juni 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Am Wochenende bin ich endlich mal wieder dazu gekommen eine etwas größere Runde mit dem Subaru zu drehen. Hab aber festgestellt das langsam der Wunsch nach mehr Leistung doch recht groß ist. Da muss unbedingt mal nachgeholfen werden. Er macht zwar unglaublich viel Spaß zu fahren und die Kurvenlage ist nach überarbeiteten Fahrwerkslagern ein traum, jedoch fehlt im irgendwie etwas Leistung beim raus beschleunigen aus der Kurve. Muss mich mal informieren, ob ich auf noch einen größeren Turbo umbauen werde.



Das wäre doch mal eine Adresse: Subi-Performance, aber den kennst Du bestimmt.


----------



## Riverna (18. Juni 2020)

Die Firma Subi-Performance kenne ich natürlich. Subi-Performance arbeitet mittlerweile sehr eng mit Tracktoys zusammen wo mein Subi jetzt schon 3 mal abgestimmt wurde. Sind zwei echt gute Läden, hatte mir in der Tat schon überlegt von Subi-Performance den Stage 3 Motor zu holen. Der ist dann Standfest bis 650PS... Problem ist dann mein 5Gang Getriebe, was aktuell mit meinen 350PS/450NM schon sehr am Limit läuft. Der Umbau auf 6 Gang Getriebe würde halt nochmal knapp 4000Euro kosten. Dafür könnte ich dann ohne Probleme 600PS + fahren... 

Der nächste Step wird bei mir aber wohl erstmal nur auf einen noch größeren Lader gehen, einen größeren Plug and Play Lader gibt es noch, dann könnte ich so rund 400PS und 500NM fahren. Spätestens hier wird dann wohl irgendwann mein Getriebe den Arsch zu machen. Für noch mehr Leistung brauche ich dann auch einen Lader der nicht original in Subis verbaut wurde, dass heißt Ansaugbrücke ändern, Auspuffanlage ändern usw.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juni 2020)

Ein Faß ohne Boden


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meinte TBF damit.


Falls es dich beruhigt... Ich fahre Kundenautos warm und kalt und ich nehme die auch nicht so hart ran wie meinen eigenen. Ich bin schon massenweise Kundenwagen mit Dashcam drin gefahren und es hat sich noch niemand beschwert.
Und ja, wenn ich eine Beanstandung habe was Motorleistung/Topspeed angeht, fahre ich den auch 0-vmax und drehe jeden Gang aus. Bei mir geht kein Auto wieder raus, wenn das nicht 100% läuft.


----------



## Riverna (18. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ein Faß ohne Boden



Das ist leider meistens so, wenn man ein Bauteil verstärkt kommt das nächste an sein Limit. Ist aber auch nicht so wild, erstens ist es mein Hobby und zweitens habe ich einen ganz guten Ersatz wenn der Subi mal nicht fährt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2020)

Passt grade gut zum Thema:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tUJAgWpgJzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


6% Kapazitätsverlust nach 14 Monaten und 60k km. Und man kann sehen dieses Model 3 bis 4,17V pro Zelle läd(401V Gesamtspannung), also quasi wirklich komplett voll. Da wird bei der aktuellen Generation nichts mehr geschont, weil man die größte Reichweite auf dem Schild stehen haben will. 10 Jahre alte gebrauchte Fahrzeuge will dann quasi niemand mehr haben, weil die nur noch halb so weit fahren wie ein neuer.
Und niemand kauft einen neuen Akku für 20-30k€, wenn der Gebrauchtwagen grade mal ~10k€ gekostet hat.

Batterieautos sind halt reine Wegwerfprodukte. So lange wie die bösen Verbrenner werden die nicht gefahren werden. Aber hauptsache jetzt richtig schön die Verkäufe ankurbeln, ohne zu erwähnen was es in absehbarer Zeit für Konsequenzen hat. Dann haben wir überall in Deutschland neue Skigebiete auf den Trümmerhaufen der eAutos, die in den Himmel ragen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Juni 2020)

Weil ja auch jeder Verbrenner mehrere 100tkm ohne Reparaturen hält.
Zudem vergleichst du wieder Tesla mit anderen Herstellern, wo jeder weiß, dass Tesla seine Zellen meist weitaus höher belastet.
Dein Hate ggü. BEVs ist mittlerweile ziemlich lächerlich, zudem die ständige Rosinenpickerei.
Und du solltest mal wirklich über eine vernünftige Schulung beim Thema E-Mobilität nachdenken, Herr Oberschlau.
Die Batteriedegration scheinst du nämlich auch nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich lass mir da noch so 10 Jahre Zeit, dann mal gucken wie es mit nem E-Auto aussieht.
Bis dahin wird weiter Verbrenner gefahren.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich lass mir da noch so 10 Jahre Zeit, dann mal gucken wie es mit nem E-Auto aussieht.
> Bis dahin wird weiter Verbrenner gefahren.



Genau so ist es mir/uns auch.

Was ist BEV?

Kann jemand was zum "Chrysler Town & Country Touring" bzw. Lancia Voyager bzw. VW Routan sagen? Das "letzte" Modell, was bis 2016 gebaut wurde. Meine Frau interessiert sich sehr für den Koffer.


----------



## Riverna (19. Juni 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Und du solltest mal wirklich über eine vernünftige Schulung beim Thema E-Mobilität nachdenken, Herr Oberschlau.
> Die Batteriedegration scheinst du nämlich auch nicht verstanden zu haben.



Wenn man seine Beiträge mal genau ließt und bisschen Ahnung hat, merkt man das seine Defizite sich nicht nur auf E-Mobilität bezieht, sondern auch die ganze Fahrzeug Branche. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das sowas angeblich KfZ-Meister sein soll, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2020)

Naja, die "Qualität" der Meister und Werkstattmitarbeiter kann man sehr gut in einem Vierteiler von Redhead (Youtube Channel) über den Audi A6 TDI sehen... sehr empfehlenswert übrigens.

Hier ist der Link: klick mich

Mit der "Qualität" ist NICHT die Leistung von Redhead gemeint, sondern der anderen, die an dem Audi rumgefingert haben...


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2020)

Super, hatte die ersten 3 Teile schon gesehen und hätte den vierten bestimmt vergessen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was ist BEV?



Ein  *B*attery *E*lectric *V*ehicle 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum "Chrysler Town & Country Touring" bzw. Lancia  Voyager bzw. VW Routan sagen? Das "letzte" Modell, was bis 2016 gebaut  wurde. Meine Frau interessiert sich sehr für den Koffer.



Wenn ich davon gelesen habe, dann nur negative Meldungen. Glaube das war ein ziemlicher Flop.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2020)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ein  *B*attery *E*lectric *V*ehicle



Danke.



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wenn ich davon gelesen habe, dann nur negative Meldungen. Glaube das war ein ziemlicher Flop.



Scheint aber trotzdem ein vernünftiges Auto zu sein, was ich so gelesen habe bis jetzt.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum "Chrysler Town & Country Touring" bzw. Lancia Voyager bzw. VW Routan sagen? Das "letzte" Modell, was bis 2016 gebaut wurde. Meine Frau interessiert sich sehr für den Koffer.



IIHS sagt nichts gutes 
YouTube

Die neueren Modelle (16+) erhielten wohl Strukturen, um das Fahrzeug im Small-Overlap-Test am Hindernis vorbeizuleiten. Das war wohl ein allgemeines Problem in der Van-Klasse. 

Ansonsten würde ich mir mal Ersatzteilpreise/Verfügbarkeit bei gängigen Teilehändlern anschauen.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2020)

Naja, Chrashtests... mit dem "small overlap" haben so gut wie alle Fahrzeuge ihre Probleme, bis auf die Aktuellsten, glaube der Test als solcher ist auch ziemlich neu. Sonst sieht es ja nicht schlecht aus: klick mich


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2020)

Als man "plötzlich" small overlap getestet hat haben das nur die Volvos überstanden weil man selbiges schon vorher bei den internen Test eingeführt hatte.  Ansonsten sahen da sogar so Brecher wie ein Q7 ziemlich alt bei aus.


----------



## janni851 (19. Juni 2020)

Hab in der Zwischenzeit meinen Insignia bekommen (vor gut 7 Wochen). Heute zu Kundenterminen das Auto wie immer auf angrenzenden Parkplätzen abgestellt oder in der Tiefgarage geparkt als ich kurz im Büro war und dann gegen 15:00 zum nächsten Kunden. Ticket bezahlt und ab, nicht groß aufs Auto geschaut. Eben in den Hof zu Hause gefahren und beim vorbeigehen festgestellt dass Tür und Kotflügel auf der Beifahrerseite zerkratzt sind und die Felge auch Macken hat. Ist natürlich schwer nachzuvollziehen wann genau am Tag das jetzt passiert ist. 

Das Ganze sollte aber zum Glück über die Dienstkaskoversicherung abgedeckt sein.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Als man "plötzlich" small overlap getestet hat  haben das nur die Volvos überstanden weil man selbiges schon vorher bei  den internen Test eingeführt hatte.  Ansonsten sahen da sogar so Brecher  wie ein Q7 ziemlich alt bei aus.



Ja eben. Der Test an sich ist halt echt fies.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Juni 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Beiträge mal genau ließt und bisschen Ahnung hat, merkt man das seine Defizite sich nicht nur auf E-Mobilität bezieht, sondern auch die ganze Fahrzeug Branche. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das sowas angeblich KfZ-Meister sein soll, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.


Ahhhh ja.


----------



## worco (21. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab am We mit unserem Kleinen ne Abschiedstour zum Vierwaldstättersee gemacht, und probier ab nächster Woche mal wie sich ein Sharan macht.
Wollte gerne mal nen BMW fahren, haben uns auch lange mit dem X6 und der 5er Limousine beschäftigt (und kurz mit der E-Klasse, aber optisch dann irgendwie doch nicht so doll für uns),
aber jetzt gibts erstmal nen vernünftigeres Familienauto


----------



## Las_Bushus (22. Juni 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zum "Chrysler Town & Country Touring" bzw. Lancia Voyager bzw. VW Routan sagen? Das "letzte" Modell, was bis 2016 gebaut wurde. Meine Frau interessiert sich sehr für den Koffer.



Wir sind 2018, 6 Woche mit dem USDM (Dodge Grand Caravan) als Mietauto unterwegs gewesen. Die im Boden verschwindenden Sitze, sind super praktisch gewesen, da man so einen riesigen Laderaum hatte (da konnte ich selbst mit meinen über 1,90m drinn schlafen) Der Mietwagen hatte den 3,6L Benziner. Der war jetzt nicht super sparsam, und die Automatik war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig (gerade mit Tempomatennutzung), aber zum ruhigen dahin reisen ging er gut. 
Becherhalter und Ablagefächer hat er sehr viele.
Das Navi, war nicht so der Brüller.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Juni 2020)

so gerade meine erste E-Auto Fahrt hinter mir, hab mal kurz den E-Corsa getestet macht schon Spaß aber bei 150 halt hartes Ende wie bekannt^^ 

Sonst hat er mir wirklich gut gefallen eigl, aber hab bisher auch wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber für den Alltag wohl sehr gut geeignet.

Der Händler hätte sogar ne interessante Variante im August lieferbar, da bereits zur Produktion eingeplant aber leider kein richtig dunkles blau sondern Perl Blau.

Wollte eher etwas dunkleres oder silber oder Schwarz.

Was haltet ihr von der Farbe mit schwarzem Dach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte damit halt alles mitnehmen inkl. MWST Senkung wenn die final kommt.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juni 2020)

Ich find Farbe generell ne gute Entscheidung. Schwarz und Silber.. das sind für mich in etwa die gleichen geilen Farben wie wenn man sich nen Golf oder so kauft... bloss nicht auffallen oder gar zeigen dass man ein Individuum ist 

Bei den Farben wäre ich für das Dach in Wagenfarbe....  aber liegt eventuell am Alter. Gefallen muss es am Ende ja dir


----------



## NuVirus (22. Juni 2020)

den Mix finde ich eigl sogar ganz interessant, jetzt mal mit Felgen und anderes Foto so wie er wohl kommen müsste - erster Eindruck war etwas enttäuscht aber vll gar nicht mal so schlecht mal was anderes wie du sagst - mein aktueller ist knallig rot davon will ich auf jedenfall weg^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso es noch Neuwagen mit so einer hässlichen Radioantenne gibt. 
Wäre für mich schon ein KO-Kriterium, ich würde kein RC Car fahren wollen. (Kein Hate gegen alte Autos).


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juni 2020)

Ich bin mir aktuell noch unsicher bei der Fehlerdiagnose vom Golf 1.6.  
Wenn die Motorkontrollleuchte brennt kann ich den Code P0130: Lambdasonde Bank1, Nr1 auslesen.   Messwerte mit TorqueLite:
- Lambdasonde 1: 0 Volt permanent
- Lambdasonde 2: 0-0,9 Volt schwankend
- ShortTerm FuelTrim: -4 konstant
_______
Die MKL erlischt aber zwischendurch und der Fehlercode verschwindet mit. Messwerte:
- Lamdasonde 1: Weiterhin 0 Volt
- Lambasonde 2: Weiterhin 0-0,9Volt
- ShortTerm Fuel Trim: Schwankend -5 bis +5 

Kann ich daraus bereits schließen, dass die Sonde (vor Kat) defekt ist?  -Mich iritiert dass der Wagen nur zeitweise in den Notlauf geht.

@NuVirus Die blaue Wagenfarbe sieht aus meiner Sicht sehr gut mit schwarzem Dach aus.   Ein Nachbar fährt einen Grandma-Land in blau, schöner Farbton, aber ein wenig Pep fehlt.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juni 2020)

Ja ich freunde mich inzwischen auch durch den Farbmix etwas damit an, leider bin auch sonst mit zwei Dingen beim Corsa nicht so zufrieden - innen eher billiger Innenraum eher Altbacken und Navi etwas weit unten etc und teils viel Klavierlack was leicht zerkratzt und dann unschön aussieht.

Scheinbar wurde bei der Variante vom Händler die Option nicht angewählt das er automatisch Abstand zum Vordermann hält und ich fahre häufig am Arbeitsweg km lang hinter ner Wagen Kolonne hinterher da man nicht überholen kann da ist das praktisch.
Dann das Display hinterm Lenkrad ist besser als bei Tesla Model 3 (der hat keins ) aber ich finds hässlich da einfach zu klein geraten und seitlich wäre noch Platz da ist einfach Plastik jetzt...

Also doch eher den Peugeot E-208 der mir insgesamt besser gefällt und schönere Displays bietet aber der kommt halt erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr


----------



## Captn (23. Juni 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aktuell noch unsicher bei der Fehlerdiagnose vom Golf 1.6.
> Wenn die Motorkontrollleuchte brennt kann ich den Code P0130: Lambdasonde Bank1, Nr1 auslesen.   Messwerte mit TorqueLite:
> - Lambdasonde 1: 0 Volt permanent
> - Lambdasonde 2: 0-0,9 Volt schwankend
> ...



Ich hab das ganze jetzt nicht wirklich nachverfolgt, aber was hast du bisher alles getestet? Die Lambdasonde kann defekt sein, muss sie aber nicht. Vielleicht misst sie auch einfach nur Mist. Dass dir das angezeigt wird, kann auch einfach am Gemisch liegen, weil er irgendwo Falschluft zieht, der LMM einen weg hat oder mal gereinigt werden müsste oder aber das Auto einfach mal einige Kilometer auf der Bahn getreten werden müsste, weil die Sonde komplett zu ist.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat in einem Jahr drei mal die Sonde tauschen lassen, bis ihm mal einer gesagt hat, dass er ab und zu auch mal ordentlich auf der Autobahn fahren sollte .
Allerdings kann auch der Kabelstrang von der Sonde durch sein.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aktuell noch unsicher bei der Fehlerdiagnose vom Golf 1.6.



Stehe mit meinem Subaru vor dem selben Rätsel ^^
Manchmal brennt die MKL 2 Wochen lang, dann wieder 2 Wochen nichts, dann jeden zweiten Tag An/Aus wechsel.
Solange die MKL auch wieder aus geht ist ja halb so schlimm


----------



## tsd560ti (24. Juni 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich hab das ganze jetzt nicht wirklich nachverfolgt, aber was hast du bisher alles getestet?



Am Auto verändert habe ich bisher nichts, nur die Spannungen der Lambdasonden und den Code mit dem Adapter zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten ausgelesen.
Drosselklappe+AGR könnte ich noch reinigen, die sind immer recht zugekokt.

Um Autobahnfahrten kümmere ich mich alle paar Wochen, da ist die MKL auch das erste mal angegangen.  Aktuell trete ich ihn auf Grund des Fehlers nicht.

Wie würde ich denn den LMM und auf Falschluft prüfen?


----------



## Captn (24. Juni 2020)

Motor an und mit Lecksuchspray den Ansaugtrakt überprüfen. Was den LMM betrifft, kannst du mit "LMM Reiniger" den Sensor reinigen und dann an der Luft für einige Minuten trocknen lassen. Normales Kontaktspray geht auch, ist in der Regel auch nix anderes. Du solltest aber nicht volle Pulle auf den Sensor halten. Wenn er trocken ist, baust du ihn wieder ein und schaust, ob sich was ändert. Du musst mal schauen, ob du dafür das ganze Gehäuse aus dem Ansaugtrakt entfernen musst oder ob du den Sensor einzeln rausbekommst. Bei mir ist das nen oller 5 Stern Torx mit Loch in der Mitte und in der Regel hat das nicht jeder Werkzeugkasten.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Am Auto verändert habe ich bisher nichts, nur die Spannungen der Lambdasonden und den Code mit dem Adapter zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten ausgelesen.
> Drosselklappe+AGR könnte ich noch reinigen, die sind immer recht zugekokt.
> 
> Um Autobahnfahrten kümmere ich mich alle paar Wochen, da ist die MKL auch das erste mal angegangen.  Aktuell trete ich ihn auf Grund des Fehlers nicht.
> ...


Das reinigen und überprüfen auf Falschluft kannst du dir sparen. Passt beides nicht zum Fehlerbild. Das interessiert die Sonde nämlich nicht. Leitungssatz durchmessen unter Belastung(Spannungsabfallmessung) und dann das Sondensignal bei heißem Motor, betriebsbereiter Sonde und 2500-4000rpm mit nem Multimeter oder Scope aufzeichnen.
Art der Sonde beachten! Breitbandsonden Stromstärke messen, nicht Spannung.

Ohne nen anständigen Werkstatttester ist das ne ganze gute Aktion. 

Eine Lambdasonde misst den Restsauerstoff im Abgas. Die zeigt dir sogar was an, wenn du deinen Benziner mit Diesel getankt hast und eine tote Ratte in der Drosselklappe steckt.
Sie dient ja grade dazu Fehler bei der Gemischbildung zu erfassen und zu korregieren. Wenn die ausfallen würde, sobald etwas an der Gemischbildung fehlerhaft ist, dann hätte sie ihren Zweck verfehlt. 



taks schrieb:


> Stehe mit meinem Subaru vor dem selben Rätsel ^^
> Manchmal brennt die MKL 2 Wochen lang, dann wieder 2 Wochen nichts, dann jeden zweiten Tag An/Aus wechsel.
> Solange die MKL auch wieder aus geht ist ja halb so schlimm
> 
> ...


Dein Subaruhändler um die Ecke kann da innerhalb kürzester Zeit Abhilfe  schaffen, bevor du deinen Motor kaputt fährst. Hinterher ist das geheule  immer groß, wenn aus einer 250€ Reparatur dann eine 15000€ Reparatur  geworden ist. Das passiert halt manchmal, wenn man fährt bis die Kiste  platzt.


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das reinigen und überprüfen auf Falschluft kannst du dir sparen. Passt beides nicht zum Fehlerbild. Das interessiert die Sonde nämlich nicht.
> ...
> Eine Lambdasonde misst den Restsauerstoff im Abgas.


Wenn nach dem Luftmassemesser ein Leck ist stimmt das Gemisch nicht, es gibt ein zu mageres Gemisch und die Lambdasonde reklamiert.
Oder sehe ich das Falsch 



> Dein Subaruhändler um die Ecke kann da innerhalb kürzester Zeit Abhilfe  schaffen, bevor du deinen Motor kaputt fährst. Hinterher ist das geheule  immer groß, wenn aus einer 250€ Reparatur dann eine 15000€ Reparatur  geworden ist. Das passiert halt manchmal, wenn man fährt bis die Kiste  platzt.



Lambdasonde tauschen -> Fehler immernoch da ... dann wirds auch ein 15000€ Spass ^^


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2020)

Es soll auch noch Werkstätten geben sie eine echte Fehlersuche machen statt auf gut Glück Teile zu wechseln. Werden nur leider immer weniger.


----------



## Riverna (25. Juni 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Stehe mit meinem Subaru vor dem selben Rätsel ^^
> Manchmal brennt die MKL 2 Wochen lang, dann wieder 2 Wochen nichts, dann jeden zweiten Tag An/Aus wechsel.
> Solange die MKL auch wieder aus geht ist ja halb so schlimm



Einfach mal Fehlerspeicher auslesen. Subis neigen oft zu kaputter Regelsonde oder defektem LMM. Hab bei mir auch die Regelsonde getauscht, obwohl er keinen Fehler geworfen hat. Ende vom Lied war, dass er deutlich besser läuft und wieder um einiges besser aus dem Drehzahlkeller raus zieht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Wenn nach dem Luftmassemesser ein Leck ist stimmt  das Gemisch nicht, es gibt ein zu mageres Gemisch und die Lambdasonde  reklamiert.
> Oder sehe ich das Falsch


Ja, das ist so.
Darauf hin fettet das MSG das Gemisch so lange an, bis es wieder dort  ist, wo es sein soll. Im Kennfeld ist ein bestimmter Bereich hinterlegt,  in dem es das machen darf. Der ist meistens aufgeteilt in eine Kurzzeit  und eine Langzeit Adaption.
Die Kurzzeitadaption bringt erstmal sofort das Gemisch in Ordnung. Je  nach Motorsteuerung und größe des Lecks dauert das ca. 1-10 Sekunden.
Wenn die Kurzzeitadaption in eine Richtung pendelt, dann wird das nach  und nach in die Langzeitadaption übertragen, damit die Kurzzeitadaption  wieder mittig ins Kennfeld kommt.
Diese Langzeitadaption wird dann im MSG gespeichert und wird auch nach  erneutem Motorstart wieder verwendet. Die Kurzzeitadaption wird nach  jedem Zündungswechsel verworfen.

Das bedeutet in der nächsten Kaltstart/Warmlaufphase wird der vorhher  gelernte Wert wieder verwendet, obwohl die Sonde noch gar nicht  arbeitet, weil sie zu kalt ist.

Hat man jetzt ein zu großes Loch irgendwo im Motor verschiebt sich die  Adaption so weit, das man einen Gemischbildungsfehler erhält. Das ist  aber kein funktionaler Lambdafehler, da das Sondensignal ja noch  plausibel ist und vom MSG in allen möglichen Betriebszuständen geprüft  werden kann.
Eine defekte Sonde kann bei alten Autos durchaus auch zu einem  Gemischfehler führen, da es damals noch keine Selbstprüfungsabläufe im  MSG gab. Seit Euro-keine-Ahnung-Wann ist es aber Vorschrift das beide  Sonden voll eigendiagnosefähig sein müssen.

Daher bekommt man dann auch Fehlercodes wie: "Lambdasonde zu stark  gealtert, Lambdasonden vertauscht oder Lambdasonde" nicht verbaut zu  sehen.



taks schrieb:


> Lambdasonde tauschen -> Fehler immernoch da ... dann wirds auch ein 15000€ Spass ^^


Man geht da auch nicht hin und sagt: "Bitte Lambdasonde tauschen!"
Sondern: "Meine MKL leuchtet, bitte beheben!"

Wenn  du der Werkstatt sagst was sie für ein Teil tauschen sollen, dann  machen die das, egal ob es kaputt ist. Hab ich auch häufiger das Leute  Bauteile tauschen lassen, wo absolut nichts mit ist. Naja wenn man den  Auftrag dazu gibt und es hinterher bezahlt ist mir das total Latte.  Ich bau das bestellte Teil ein und fahr die Kiste wieder raus.
Nen  paar Wochen später steht das Auto dann meist eh wieder zur Diagnose da  und ich ersetze diemal das wirklich defekte Teil, was ich dann  rausmesse.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es soll auch noch Werkstätten geben sie eine echte Fehlersuche machen statt auf gut Glück Teile zu wechseln. Werden nur leider immer weniger.


Ja und nein.
1. Teilweise kosten Prüfarbeiten mehr als auf Verdacht ein Teil zu tauschen. (Bespiel Steuerzeiten prüfen oder Hallsensor tauschen teilweise Verhältnis 10:1 günstiger erstmal den Sensor reinzumachen)
2. Manche Mechaniker sind einfach faul.
3. Leute komplett ohne Ahnung gibt es auch.
4. Sporadische Fehler die nur alle xxxx km auftreten kann man oft nur durch Bauteiltausch erwischen. ...oder 1000km Probefahrt...
5. Kunden wollen schnell schnell keine Zeit, Auto muss am gleichen Tag noch fertig. (was bei einer anständigen Diagnose nunmal oft nicht machbar ist)
6. Autos haben oft mehr als einen Fehler und da kann es schon vorkommen das man teilweise 2-3 Bauteile gleichzeitig defekt hat.(...wenn man wie im Beispiel oben Jahrelang mit leuchtener MKL durch die Gegend eiert, stauen sich irgendwann die kaputten Bauteile  )


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juni 2020)

Mal ne generelle Frage:
Kann ein Prüfingenieur vom TÜV die Eintragung eines Teils wegen davon unabhängigen Mängeln verweigern?
Konkretes Beispiel wären bei mir relativ abgefahrene Reifen (aber noch legal) und Eintragung von Spurplatten mit Teilegutachten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2020)

Ja.
Allerdings gibt es keine relativ abgefahrenen Reifen. Entweder sie haben noch 1,6mm oder nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juni 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja.
> Allerdings gibt es keine relativ abgefahrenen Reifen. Entweder sie haben noch 1,6mm oder nicht.


Laut meinem örtlichen TÜV gibt es das 
Haben mir beim letzten Auto mal die TÜV-Plakette verweigert weil "Die Reifen maximal noch nen Monat gehen, so geben sie keine Plakette aus"
Seitdem ist die Prüfstelle mein erklärter Erzfeind und ich muss mich bei allem vorbereiten, was sie dürfen, und was nicht


----------



## DARPA (25. Juni 2020)

Da würde ich mir nen anderen Prüfer suchen. Es soll der Zustand zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung bewertet werden. Entweder die Anforderungen werden erfüllt oder nicht.
Theoretisch könntest du das Auto nach der HU für 2 Jahre weg stellen und nicht mehr bewegen, dann nutzen sich das Profil überhaupt nicht weiter ab. Dann könnteste die theoretisch bei der nächsten HU nochmal verwenden ^^ (Mal unabhängig von Altersermüdung)

Sowas kann man als Hinweis auf den Prüfbericht schreiben, aber deswegen die Plakette verwehren ist mies.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2020)

Hä was ist das denn für eine Aussage.  Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
Wenn ich morgens mit neuen Reifen zum Tüv fahre, mir ne Plakette abhole und mittags die Reifen aufm Trackday runterschrubbe, kommt abends der Prüfer vorbei, bricht in meine Garage ein und kratzt die Plakette wieder ab oder was? 

Fahr auf jeden Fall wo anders hin, die haben da irgrndein persönliches Problem mit dir.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2020)

Fahr woanders hin.
Entweder der Reifen ist gut oder nicht.
Sonst kann der ja auch sagen, ihre Bremse ist in nem halben Jahr runter, so gibts keine Plakette.
Der Prüfer soll immer nur den Istzustand bewerten und nicht den könnte wäre wenn Zustand.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich alle Erfahrungen zusammenfasse gehört das (uneindeutige) Fehlerbild eigentlich anständig diagnostiziert und in der Fachwerkstatt behoben. 

Bei einem Auto mit 1000€ Restwert kommt eher in Frage auf gut Glück die Sonde für 70€ selber einbauen und schauen ob es wie bei Rivernas Subaru etwas bringt. 

In einem Video zu Lambdasonden auf dem YT-Kanal "Autodoktoren" wurde an einem Astra G gezeigt, dass Nebenluft zu einem Sonden-Fehlercode und unter 0mV Spannung geführt hat. [ Link: YT: Lambdasonde-Spezial ]   Sollte ich das wirklich nicht prüfen?


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2020)

Welchen Lambdasonden Hersteller soll man denn nehmen? ^^

Lambdasonde mit OE Ref Nummer 1821386G00 original online


----------



## Captn (26. Juni 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle Erfahrungen zusammenfasse gehört das (uneindeutige) Fehlerbild eigentlich anständig diagnostiziert und in der Fachwerkstatt behoben.
> 
> Bei einem Auto mit 1000€ Restwert kommt eher in Frage auf gut Glück die Sonde für 70€ selber einbauen und schauen ob es wie bei Rivernas Subaru etwas bringt.
> 
> In einem Video zu Lambdasonden auf dem YT-Kanal "Autodoktoren" wurde an einem Astra G gezeigt, dass Nebenluft zu einem Sonden-Fehlercode und unter 0mV Spannung geführt hat. [ Link: YT: Lambdasonde-Spezial ]   Sollte ich das wirklich nicht prüfen?


Mach das einfach. Kostet ja nix außer das olle Spray und deine Zeit .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Juni 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Welchen Lambdasonden Hersteller soll man denn nehmen? ^^
> 
> Lambdasonde mit OE Ref Nummer 1821386G00 original online



Pierburg, Bosch oder Delphi.
Und gucken ob es die woanders günstiger gibt, in DE ist der Laden ziemlich teuer.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ging aus deinem Post leider nicht hervor.


Ja, das nächste Mal versuche ich präziser zu sein.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist das denn übergangsweise oder dauerhaft? Sauber halten und regelmäßig imprägnieren ist im Grunde alles was man tun kann. Der Sommer ist nicht wirklich ein Problem aber sowas wie schmelzender Schnee auf dem Dach ist halt tödlich.


Auf nicht absehbare Zeit. Sofern eine Garage in der Nähe frei wird, würde die genutzt werden.
Warum ist schmelzender Schnee besonders ein Problem?



Olstyle schrieb:


> (Von was für einem Auto genau reden wir eigentlich?)


Von einem Opel GT.

Edit:





Riverna schrieb:


> PS: Ich Idiot habe es geschafft nach 4 Jahren, dass erste mal mit einer  Felge am Bordstein hängen zu bleiben. Also muss ich im Winter mir eine  neue Felge kaufen. Das ärgert mich so sehr, dass ich überlege mit  einfach einen komplett neuen Satz Felgen für den Subaru zu holen.
> 
> Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


Sind das Proline Felgen? Hast du die kaputt gefahren?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2020)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> In einem Video zu Lambdasonden auf dem YT-Kanal "Autodoktoren" wurde an einem Astra G gezeigt, dass Nebenluft zu einem Sonden-Fehlercode und unter 0mV Spannung geführt hat. [ Link: YT: Lambdasonde-Spezial ]   Sollte ich das wirklich nicht prüfen?


Die haben ja auch nen riesen Schlauch abgezogen, da ist sogar die Leerlaufdrehzahl hochgegangen.  Das kann kurzzeitig alle möglichen Fehler werfen.

Eine Minusspannung bekommt man nur bei einer Messung an der falschen Masse oder einer nicht betriebsbereiten kalten Sonde. Man kann auf dem Scope der beiden schön sehen das wo auch immer die Masseklemme des Scopes dranhängt kein geeigneter Messpunkt ist. Die Linie hat nämlich lauter "Zacken", die bei einer korrekten Messung gegen die passende Sensormasse nicht da sein sollten. Nur weil jemand etwas im TV oder auf Youtube zeigt, ist es nicht automatisch richtig.

Sehr interessant wäre vorallem mal der genaue Fehlercode, der bei dir gespeichert ist und die Fehlerumgebungsdaten dazu. Aus den Fehlerumgebungsdaten kann man oft mehr erkennen als aus 10 Messungen.

...btw so sieht es übrigens aus, wenn man das Scope richtig anklemmt: https://www.picoauto.com/images/uploads/screenshots/_lrg/o2_titania.png Lernt man ansich im 2. Lehrjahr. Ich muss mich bei solchen Videos immer wieder hart fremdschämen. 2 Meister lästern über andere Kfz Leute ab und zeigen ein paar Sekunden später das sie selber keine Ahnung haben. 



taks schrieb:


> Welchen Lambdasonden Hersteller soll man denn nehmen? ^^
> 
> Lambdasonde mit OE Ref Nummer 1821386G00 original online


Der auch vom Hersteller verbaut wird. In der Liste sind übrigens alle möglichen Sonden durcheinander.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Warum ist schmelzender Schnee besonders ein Problem?


Das Tauwasser wird quasi in das Dach gedrückt weil es nirgendwo anders hin kann wenn nach wie vor Schnee darauf und daneben liegt.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Juni 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch nen riesen Schlauch abgezogen, da ist sogar die Leerlaufdrehzahl hochgegangen.  Das kann kurzzeitig alle möglichen Fehler werfen. [...]




Schade, ich dachte ich könnte mich zumindest auf die alten Videos inhaltlich verlassen.  Danke fürs Richtigstellen und Erklären! 

Ich habe noch eine andere App als TorqueLite gefunden, mit der sich Freeze Frames (= Fehlerumgebungsdaten?) auslesen lassen sollen.   Die Daten vom letzten Aufleuchten der MIL sollten ja noch verfügbar bleiben, auch wenn sie wieder ausgegangen ist?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juni 2020)

Solange der Fehler noch gespeichert ist, sind die Umgebungsdaten auch noch da. Bei manchen Herstellern löschen sich Fehler selber, wenn sie sehr lange nicht aufgetreten sind. Ob das bei deinem Auto auch so ist keine Ahnung.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juni 2020)

Bin ja echt kein Fan von Handwäsche...
Hab das bei meinem Auto ein mal gemacht und seit dem nie wieder.

Nun hab ich im Moment das Auto von meinem Kumpel und der wird generell nur handgewaschen. Hab mich heute daran probiert und irgendwie hat mich das immer noch nicht so wirklich erfüllt und ein paar hartnäckige Insekten sind auch nicht abgegangen.

Habt ihr Tipps fürs nächste mal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich mein, so mit Schaum drauf sah das schon lustig aus.


----------



## janni851 (27. Juni 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Bin ja echt kein Fan von Handwäsche...
> Hab das bei meinem Auto ein mal gemacht und seit dem nie wieder.
> 
> Nun hab ich im Moment das Auto von meinem Kumpel und der wird generell nur handgewaschen. Hab mich heute daran probiert und irgendwie hat mich das immer noch nicht so wirklich erfüllt und ein paar hartnäckige Insekten sind auch nicht abgegangen.
> ...



Generell braucht man da viel Zeit und verschiedenste Mittel.

Für Insekten vorher immer die Stellen mit Insektenentferner einsprühen (wenn’s hartnäckig wird gibt es da auch noch extra Schwämme für). Felgen noch mit Felgenreiniger einsprühen und dann im nächsten Schritt spüle ich schon einmal alles ab um ggf. nochmal Reiniger aufzutragen. Danach Schaumwäsche und was die Anlage so her gibt. Schön ist’s, wenn’s am Ende entkalktes Wasser gibt, das ist aber von Waschplatz zu Waschplatz verschieden. Am Ende dann natürlich noch abtrocknen.

Sowohl Felgenreiniger als auch Insektenentferner habe ich von Dr.Wack


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juni 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Generell braucht man da viel Zeit und verschiedenste Mittel.
> 
> Für Insekten vorher immer die Stellen mit Insektenentferner einsprühen (wenn’s hartnäckig wird gibt es da auch noch extra Schwämme für). Felgen noch mit Felgenreiniger einsprühen und dann im nächsten Schritt spüle ich schon einmal alles ab um ggf. nochmal Reiniger aufzutragen. Danach Schaumwäsche und was die Anlage so her gibt. Schön ist’s, wenn’s am Ende entkalktes Wasser gibt, das ist aber von Waschplatz zu Waschplatz verschieden. Am Ende dann natürlich noch abtrocknen.
> 
> ...



 Merci!

Mein Kumpel hat da irgendwas im Kofferraum liegen, da die Wäsche absolut ungeplant war, hatte ich ihn nicht vorher gefragt was das alles macht.
Hatte jetzt nur das Programm der Waschbox gemacht:
-Abspülen
-einschäumen
-Schaum abwaschen
-mit entkalktem Wasser (das hatte die Anlage sogar!) abschließend abspülen.


Nur am Tuch zum abtrocknen hats dann gemangelt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es 3h später wie aus Eimern gegossen hat, wäre es eh egal gewesen.

Zum Handwäscher werde wohl eh nicht, so durchgerockt wie der Lack bei meinem Auto ist lohnt es sich eh nicht. Mach das nur beim Cabrio weil ich meinen Kumpel gern hab.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2020)

Also wenn du die Insekten nicht mit der Handwäsche abbekonmst, dann erst recht nicht durch ne Waschanlage. Da kommt kein Auto sauber raus. Nur schöne Hologramme oder gar Schrammen bekommst du dadurch 

Aber wenn ich es richtig lese, hast du ja gar nicht händisch gewaschen, sondern nur per Lanze abgesprüht?  Das eigentliche Waschen fehlt ja komplett in deinem Vorgang.


----------



## DARPA (28. Juni 2020)

Am besten schön mit der Bürste von der Waschbox drüber ^^


Bei mir kommt nur Handwäsche in Frage. Mache ich außerdem gerne, hat was entspannendes.


----------



## Riverna (28. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Edit:Sind das Proline Felgen? Hast du die kaputt gefahren?



Nein sind XXR Felgen aus Japan. Eine habe ich am Bordstein lang schrabben lassen. 



taks schrieb:


> Welchen Lambdasonden Hersteller soll man denn nehmen? ^^
> 
> Lambdasonde mit OE Ref Nummer 1821386G00 original online



Denso


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mache ich außerdem gerne, hat was entspannendes.



Dito, schön am Wochenende, das entschleunigt [emoji4]


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Tauwasser wird quasi in das Dach gedrückt  weil es nirgendwo anders hin kann wenn nach wie vor Schnee darauf und  daneben liegt.


Ok danke. Damit ist es klar, übers Verdeck muss  irgendetwas rüber.



Riverna schrieb:


> Nein sind XXR Felgen aus Japan. Eine habe ich am Bordstein lang schrabben lassen.


Das lässt mich zweifeln, ob ich mich für den Alltag auch für teure Felgen entscheiden sollte. Hatte an OZ Leggera oder Ultraleggera für den 1er gedacht.


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2020)

Ach das geht eigentlich. Hab die Felgen schon 5 Jahre und bin nie irgendwo gegen gekommen. Aber an dem Tag war ich einfach unvorsichtig. 
War auch froh das es "nur" die Subaru Felgen sind, weil meine 19" Felgen vom Lexus sind um ein vielfaches wertvoller. Da hätte es mich in der Tat deutlich mehr geärgert. Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich eine neue Felge hole oder einen komplett neuen Satz mit neuem Design.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Juni 2020)

An Felgen kommen immer irgendwann Macken dran, das lässt sich gar nicht ändern. Die Sommerfelgen von meinem A3 sind mitlerweile über 10 Jahre alt und hatten noch nie Kontakt mit einem Bordstein. Trotzdem sind mitlerweile in allen Felgen Macken drin. Einmal hab ich eine Mülltonne bei Sturm erwischt, eine Katze auf der Landstraße, ein Parkrempler mit Fahrerflucht, eine ist mal beim Waschen umgefallen und nen alten Bremsklotz hab ich auch schon draufgeworfen.
Ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2020)

Ich wollte mir mal die MF1 von mbdesign holen. Die sind aus Magnesium. Wenn man damit irgendwo gegen kommt, kann man direkt die ganze Felge wegschmeissen.

Hab mich daher bisher nicht getraut ^^


----------



## Captn (30. Juni 2020)

Naja, jeder sollte doch seinen eigenen Fahrstil in etwa einschätzen können. Wenn ich ein berüchtigter Bordsteinkratzer bin, brauche ich mir keine teuren Felgen aufziehen. Dann kommt es noch auf die Reifen an. Wenn ich kaum Gummi drauf habe und der im Zweifel noch ordentlich gezogen wird, um auf die Felge zu passen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Schadenseintritts entsprechend höher.
Die Beispiele von TBF fand ich jetzt auch eher weniger alltagstauglich .


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2020)

Ein Bordsteinschaden kann immer passieren. Ich fahre auch "normale" Reifen und trotzdem ist es jetzt nach 5 Jahren mal passiert. Einmal zu nah bei der Aral beim Tanken an den Randstein gekommen und schwupps. Solange einem das nicht jährlich drei mal passiert muss man es unter "blöd gelaufen" abstempeln. Ärgern tut man sich trotzdem, egal ob 250Euro billig Felge oder 1500Euro Premium Felge.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2020)

Klar ärgert man sich immer.
Wobei 250€ jetzt nicht als Billigfelge bezeichnen würde.


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Naja, jeder sollte doch seinen eigenen Fahrstil in etwa einschätzen können.


Ich hab auch noch nie eine angeschrabbelt. Aber im Normalfall sucht man sich das ja auch nicht aus


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Juni 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal die MF1 von mbdesign holen. Die sind aus Magnesium.



Keine Ahnung ob die für die Strasse inzwischen anders sind, aber die die ich damals am EVO für Rallyes drauf hatte die hatten ein Ablaufdatum... glaub das waren maximal 5 Jahre in denen die Festigkeit garantiert wurde, danach durfte ich die nimmer verwenden. Ob das immer noch so ist, weiss ich nimmer, aus der Geldvernichterei bin ich ausgestiegen  Und ob Alu oder Magnesium hat unsereiner eh nedd gemerkt. Dafür waren wir nicht Profi genug.


----------



## Riverna (30. Juni 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar ärgert man sich immer.
> Wobei 250€ jetzt nicht als Billigfelge bezeichnen würde.



1000Euro für einen Satz Alufelgen ist schon recht günstig. Und das meine ich nicht abwertend, meine Subifelgen lagen auch nicht viel über den 1000Euro.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2020)

Mein 18" Satz lag irgendwo bei 900€, billig wäre da nen Satz für um die 400€.
Wobei das interessante dabei ist, dass die gleichen Felgen in 19" mal eben das dreifache kosten.
Borbet FF1 dark titan polished | &#10026; felgenoutlet.de


----------



## Riverna (1. Juli 2020)

Wollte eigentlich für den Lexus einen Satz 20" Felgen haben. Da ich aber keinen unter 4000Euro gefunden habe der mir gefiel, sind es 19" geworden. Wenigstens habe ich da ein paar Euro gespart. Eigentlich sollte es dieser Satz hier werden: 

Work Wheels VS XX Silber Felge 9.5x20 - 20 Zoll 5x114.3 Lochkreis

Aber 1140Euro pro Felge waren mir dann doch zu teuer. Also sind es dann doch nur 19" geworden, weil ich sie aber auch verhältnismässig günstig bekommen habe.  Wobei ich mich mittlerweile etwas ärger, 19" sind doch schon ein ticken zu klein.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2020)

Mir reichen 19" im Moment.
Mal gucken ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder die 18" drauf mache, wenn nicht vorher nen neues Auto kommt.


----------



## Riverna (1. Juli 2020)

Klar mir "reichen" 19" auch. Aber 20" hätte zumindestens optisch schon noch etwas besser ausgesehen. Dann wäre ich aber gerade an der Hinterachse mit 275/25 ziemlich wenig Gummi gefahren. Fürs Fahrverhalten sind die 19" vermutlich schon die richtige Entscheidung gewesen, wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2020)

Wobei du bei nem 275/25 nicht so viel weniger Gummi als bei 225/35, wie bei mir, hast.
Fahrdynamisch funktionieren meine 18" wesentlich besser.
Liegt aber erstmal an den Reifen und dann am deutlich geringeren Gewicht.


----------



## Riverna (2. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wobei du bei nem 275/25 nicht so viel weniger Gummi als bei 225/35, wie bei mir, hast.
> Fahrdynamisch funktionieren meine 18" wesentlich besser.
> Liegt aber erstmal an den Reifen und dann am deutlich geringeren Gewicht.



6.8cm zu 7.8cm 
Denke 275/30R19 fährt sich doch deutlich angenehmer als 275/25R19. Sind immerhin 6.8cm zu 8.2cm an der Flanke. Manchmal muss man zumindestens beim Daily vernünftig sein. Beim Subaru wollte ich zum Beispiel nicht unter einen 40er Querschnitt gehen um genug Reifen zu haben, der auch noch "arbeiten" kann.

Müsste mich langsam echt mal nach einem Gewindefahrwerk umsehen, dann wirken die 19" Felgen auch nicht mehr so klein. Und einen Auspuff braucht der Lexus auch, damit ich vom V8 auch endlich mal was höre. Das ist wirklich armselig was da hinten (nicht) raus kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2020)

Der Unterschied zu meinen 18" ist noch etwas grösser, da sind 90mm.
Was mich eher stört, ist das nachlaufen in Spurrinnen.
Fahrwerk werde ich wohl nicht mehr reinmachen, fahre weiter in meinem Hochhaus.

Nen V8 kann man ruhig schon mal hören.
Also Krümmer, Kat, Rohr, bisschen Endschalldämpfer.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mein 18" Satz lag irgendwo bei 900€, billig wäre da nen Satz für um die 400€.
> Wobei das interessante dabei ist, dass die gleichen Felgen in 19" mal eben das dreifache kosten.
> Borbet FF1 dark titan polished | &#10026; felgenoutlet.de


Die sind ja vergleichsweise günstig und leicht. Muss ich gleich mal schauen, ob Borbet auch passende für den 1er hat. Cooler Tip!



DARPA schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal die MF1 von mbdesign holen. Die  sind aus Magnesium. Wenn man damit irgendwo gegen kommt, kann man  direkt die ganze Felge wegschmeissen.
> 
> Hab mich daher bisher nicht getraut ^^


Für den Alltagsbetrieb ist mir das auch zu stressig immer extrem auf die Felgen achten zu müssen, obwohl ich mir in der Hinsicht in den letzten 12 Jahren in der Hinsicht nichts zu Schulden habe kommen lassen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2020)

Bei den 19" steht 8,6kg dabei, aber meine 8x18 ET45 wiegen um die 9,5kg.
Sind aber immer noch wesentlich leichter als meine originalen 18".


----------



## Zeiss (2. Juli 2020)

8,6 kilo, ist ja geil. Bei meinen Styling 176 in 19 Zoll stehen 14,75kg (9x19) resp. 15,35kilo (10x19) dabei...


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2020)

Das sind aber auch keine Schmiedefelgen, oder?


----------



## Zeiss (2. Juli 2020)

Keine Ahnung, ich glaube nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juli 2020)

Dann kein Wunder.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2020)

Somit wird mir kein BMW ins Haus kommen. 

Hardware laengst eingebaut: BMW verkauft kuenftig Fahrzeugfunktionen als Abo - Golem.de

Einmaliges Freischalten gegen Gebühr, wäre ja noch ok, aber als Abo für ein, zwei oder drei Jahre? Behämmert. Wenn sie die Sitzheizung weiterhin verwenden wollen, autorisieren sie die Zahlung von 300€ an BMW. Sitzheizung wird dann für weitere 12 Monate freigeschaltet.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juli 2020)

Ich glaub nicht das BMW da der einzige sein bzw. bleiben wird. Das werden bald alle haben.


----------



## janni851 (4. Juli 2020)

BMW macht das doch schon mit Apple CarPlay. Das muss man nach 3 Jahren wieder buchen soweit ich weiß.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2020)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das BMW da der einzige sein bzw. bleiben wird. Das werden bald alle haben.


Denke ich nicht. 

Zur Not wird dann von dem Hersteller gekauft, der das als einziger nicht machen wird.

Nennt man das dann Cardriving as a service?


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2020)

DLC für Autos. Verrückt.  

"Ihr Abo für das in Ihrem Auto befindliche Scheibenwischwasser ist abgelaufen. Bitte hinterlegen Sie Ihre Kreditkartendaten jetzt, um weiterhin Freude am Fahren und eine saubere Scheibe zu haben!"

Wobei z. B. Tesla das schon immer macht. BMW sind da also nicht die Einzigen. Aber schon schräg zu sehen, wo die Reise wohl hin geht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (4. Juli 2020)

Nur noch 5 Bremsvorgänge frei. 
Automatische Abbuchung erfolgt.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2020)

Naja, XYZ on demand oder XYZ as service ist ja in, also wo ist das Problem? Und für solche Sachen wir Navi, CarPlay, Spotify und wie sie nicht alle heißen, mein Gott, sollen sie es doch tun, wer es nicht haben will, braucht es auch nicht freizuschalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2020)

Das ist echt der größte Schwachsinn, den es gibt. Zum Glück wird es dann Möglichkeiten geben es selber kostenlos freizuschalten. Solange man das Auto gekauft und nicht geabo'd hat ist das ja nicht mal verboten.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Naja, XYZ on demand oder XYZ as service ist ja in, also wo ist das Problem? Und für solche Sachen wir Navi, CarPlay, Spotify und wie sie nicht alle heißen, mein Gott, sollen sie es doch tun, wer es nicht haben will, braucht es auch nicht freizuschalten.


Das sind aber alles Sachen, für die unter Umständen auch tatsächliche Kosten anfallen (Mobilfunk-Verbindungen), nur warum soll ich z. B. eine Sitzheizung abonnieren, wenn sie im Auto bereits verbaut und funktionstüchtig ist? Ich hoffe sehr, dass BMW damit richtig auf die Schnauze fliegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juli 2020)

Am geilsten wär wenn das Abo für die elektrische Sitzverstellung aufläuft und man kurz vorher den Sitz ganz hinten hat, weil man den Fußraum grade saubermacht.  Kannste direkt anzünden die Karre.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das sind aber alles Sachen, für die unter Umständen auch tatsächliche Kosten anfallen (Mobilfunk-Verbindungen), nur warum soll ich z. B. eine Sitzheizung abonnieren, wenn sie im Auto bereits verbaut und funktionstüchtig ist? Ich hoffe sehr, dass BMW damit richtig auf die Schnauze fliegt.



Wir haben im Geschäft IBM Power9 Server, es gibt ab Werk drei Ausführungen davon, LowEnd, MidRange und HighEnd. Alle drei sind jeweils ab Werk vollausgebaut und die Ressourcen werden on-payment freigeschaltet.

Was das bringt? Ganz einfach, eine einfachere Fertigung! Auf ein Auto bezogen gibt es genau EIN Karosseriekabelbaum, genau EIN Sicherungskasten, genau EIN Satz an Steuergeräten (von der Programmierung und Variantenmanagement mal abgesehen, denn hier wird es richtig hässlich, wenn man das alles abbilden muss) und so weiter und so fort. 

Ihr ahnt nicht, was das für ein riesen Geschiss ist alle Konstellationen zu testen! Das einbisschen Codieren, was mit INPA und etc gemacht wird, ist Kindergeburtstag! Und wenn sie durch Generalisierung den Testaufwand runterschrauben können und unter dem Strich auch noch besser werden, ist um so besser. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass allein im Infotainmentsystem von meinem E66 bestimmt 15 Möglichkeiten gibt (NightVision ja/nein, TV ja/nein, Navi ja/nein, DSP ja/nein, Telefon mit Bluetooth ja/nein, ....), dann mal Prost Mahlzeit diese alle Konstellationen zu testen und abzusichern. Es geht nicht darum, dass ein Kunde XYZ Euro mehr zahlt, es geht darum die Fertigungs- und (vor allem) Testkosten zu reduzieren! Dass der Kunde die Features dann kaufen kann, ist nur ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Es fehlt auch das "Nachrüsten" irgendwelcher Sachen flach, freischalten und fertig. Zum Thema Variantenmanagement bei Benz (die treiben es auf die Spitze!) kann TBF definitiv was erzählen.

Warum man Sitzheizung abonieren soll? Weil es ein aufpreispflichtiges Extra ist... und von den SA werden sie ganz sicher nicht weggehen, vielleicht werden sie dann anders geschnitten.

Auf die Schnauze werden sie damit ganz sicher nicht fliegen...


----------



## Captn (4. Juli 2020)

Wenn das aber so viel einfacher ist, warum hat dann BMW irgendwann aufgehört, alle Kabel vorzuverlegen, selbst wenn die Ausstattung nicht vorhanden war? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2020)

Es wird jeder Cent nachgerechnet. Wenn die Stückzahl groß genug ist(3er Limousine) lohnen sich getrennte Kabelbäume weil man Material spart. Ist die Stückzahl klein (die Cabrios z.B.) lohnt sich ein Einheitskabelbaum um brauchbare Stückpreise zu bekommen.
Ein Einheitsantwort wird es nicht geben. Das Tesla Beispiel mit der freischaltbaren Sitzheizung der Rückbank halte ich z.B. nicht für eine gute Idee aus Sicht des Herstellers. Die Anzahl Kunden die sowas am Ende freischalten will ist dazu zu klein.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Wenn das aber so viel einfacher ist, warum hat dann BMW irgendwann aufgehört, alle Kabel vorzuverlegen, selbst wenn die Ausstattung nicht vorhanden war?



Weil Kabelbäume arschteuer (vor allem die Stecker und Pins) und schwer sind! Die Kabelbäume werden immernoch manuel gefertigt, egal ob normale aus Kupfer oder Glasfaser. Und Kabelbäume vorzuverlegen, ohne dass die "Endgeräte" (Steuergeräte, Sensoren, Aktuatoren) verbaut sind, ist absoluter Schwachsinn und Verschwendung von Ressourcen. Hier ist es eine ganz andere Ausgangssituation, es ist immer eine "Vollausstattung" (wie ich das Wort hasse), wo die Steuergeräte/Features deaktiviert sind. Ich denke mal, sie werden hier auch nicht mehr in Richtung "mehr Steuergeräte" gehen, sondern "große Steuergeräte" und dadurch Featuredichte massiv erhöhen, sonst macht es auch nicht viel Sinn. Sprich, ein Sitzsteuergerät macht nicht nur Sitzfunktionen, sondern auch Fensterheber, Spiegelverstellung, ...


----------



## Captn (4. Juli 2020)

Alles klar, ich dachte mir nur, dass es ja genauso aufwendig ist, dann jedes mal den Kabelbaum je nach Ausstattung anzupassen. Aber wenn sich das rechnet, warum nicht? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was das bringt? Ganz einfach, eine einfachere Fertigung! Auf ein Auto bezogen gibt es genau EIN Karosseriekabelbaum, genau EIN Sicherungskasten, genau EIN Satz an Steuergeräten (von der Programmierung und Variantenmanagement mal abgesehen, denn hier wird es richtig hässlich, wenn man das alles abbilden muss) und so weiter und so fort.


Trotzdem möchte ich nichts bezahlen, das ich gar nicht brauche . Das gilt sowohl für die Server aus Deinem Beispiel, als auch für mein Auto, bei dem ich sage, dass ich weder Sitzheizung noch Lenkradheizung benötige. Das ist alles eingepreist, weil es im Fahrzeug vorhanden ist und somit bezahle ich es, obwohl ich es gar nicht brauche und natürlich nicht nutzen kann, weil ich ja kein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Alles andere würde mich wundern, denn ich kenne keine Branche, die den Cent so oft umdreht wie die Autobranche. Ich war dort auch mal tätig.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Juli 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Auf die Schnauze werden sie damit ganz sicher nicht fliegen...


Das befürchte ich auch. Kunden können heutzutage offenbar gar nicht abwarten sich weitere, monatliche Kosten aufzubürden. Die haben alle noch nicht geschnallt, dass nicht sie einen Vorteil davon haben werden, sondern der Hersteller.
Von daher kann ich nur hoffen, dass auch die Steuergeräte geknackt werden und man die Möglichkeit bekommt, sich den Schisslaweng selbst freizuschalten, wenn man schon gezwungen wird damit rumzufahren.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Trotzdem möchte ich nichts bezahlen, das ich gar nicht brauche . Das gilt sowohl für die Server aus Deinem Beispiel, als auch für mein Auto, bei dem ich sage, dass ich weder Sitzheizung noch Lenkradheizung benötige. Das ist alles eingepreist, weil es im Fahrzeug vorhanden ist und somit bezahle ich es, obwohl ich es gar nicht brauche und natürlich nicht nutzen kann, weil ich ja kein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Alles andere würde mich wundern, denn ich kenne keine Branche, die den Cent so oft umdreht wie die Autobranche. Ich war dort auch mal tätig.



Willst Du einen BMW fahren, wirst Du es auch bezahlen. Aber Dich zwingt ja auch keiner einen BMW zu fahren. So einfach ist die ganze Geschichte. Es ist doch noch gar nicht klar, wie das Preismodel aussehen wird. Wenn sie sagen, hey, wir gehen 10% runter beim Listenpreis, kassieren aber monatliche Gebühren, dann passt es doch auch unter dem Strich... für den Erstbesitzer, der das Auto drei bis fünf Jahre hält. Die Gebrauchtwagenpreise regelt eh der Markt, also so what.

Und sei Dir sicher, andere Hersteller werden nachziehen.

@Birby84: Abo-Geschichten haben einen anderen Hintergrund, Stichwort Nutzungsrecht.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Juli 2020)

Für so Scherze wie Sitzheizung wird das wohl kaum jemand machen. Das wäre ja genauso ein Schwachsinn wie für ein Auto 600 verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten. Das macht alles extrem komplex und teuer. Darum gibts das eigentlich nur bei den deutschen Herstellern. Japaner und Amis haben schon lange einfache Pakete oder vielleicht paar Ausstattungsvarianten. Fertig.

Wir haben selber hier 2 Tesla stehen welche über die gesamte Autopilot Hardware verfügen. Je nachdem kann man das dann freischalten oder nicht. Hat den Vorteil dass nur eine einzige Konfig gebaut werden muss, und wenn das Auto wieder zurück kommt kann man die Option einfach wieder ausschalten oder wenn sie nedd dabei war wieder zuschalten. Find ich jetzt nicht soo blöde. Wenn alle Autos mechanisch identisch sind musst auch weniger Ersatzteilvarianten vorhalten etc... Wenn wer Zusatzfunktionen haben will kann man das einfach im Account kaufen, und 30 Sekunden später kommt der Softwaredownload ist Auto und 5 Minuten später hast statt nem Tempomaten der nur Abstand hält nen System das noch Spurwechsel macht etc.. 
Und man muss es nicht sofort kaufen, sondern kann je nach Entwicklung halt später sein System auch noch aufrüsten ohne dass ein neues Auto gekauft werden muss.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2020)

Ersatzteile sind nochmal etwas Anderes als die Teile für den Erstaufbau. Ich erinnere mich da Dunkel an Diskussionen zu den Kolben in BMWs Einheitsmotorblöcken: Ab Werk wird kostenoptimiert die Qualität verbaut die eine entsprechende Leistungsklasse benötigt, als Ersatzteil hält man aber der Einfachheit wegen nur die beste Variante vor.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2020)

Naja, bei den Ersatzteilen geht es darum die Lagerflächen optimal zu nutzen, hier wäre es ein ziemlicher Schwachsinn alle drei Baugruppen vorzuhalten und billiger ist es auch noch. Ist übrigens nicht nur bei BMW so, Benz macht auch bei vielen Motorenteilen, hatte erst vor Kurzem ein Gespräch diesbezüglich mit einem Benz-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## worco (5. Juli 2020)

Function on Demand ist doch schon lange am Horizont. Ist halt nur eine enorme technische komplexität das umzusetzen, nachzuhalten usw. sobald das erfolgreich umgesetzt ist wird das auch kommen. Ob es sich dann durchsetzt werden wir sehen, angesichts der sich ausbreitenden Mentalität alles "aaS" zu kaufen seh ich da aber kein großes Hindernis.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juli 2020)

Hi!

Kurze Frage:

Was haltet ihr von Telsa model 3 und wie steht ihr zum leasing? Habe bis jetzt immer gekauft/verkauft.

Hätte gerne die Performance Variante --> Kostet in der gewählten Ausstattung ~67.000€
Kann ich mir theoretisch leisten - aber irgendwie kein Bock soviel für ein Auto auszugeben...aber trotzdem Bock aufs Auto^^

Ich habe jetzt über leasing nachgedacht.
Damit würde ich nach einer Anzahlung von 6500€ für 4 Jahre 700€ monatlich zahlen.
Macht insgesamt also ~40.000€

Danach wäre das Auto wieder weg und ich müsste mir keine Gedanken über eine gealterte Batterie machen ...nach 4 Jahren wäre das auto mit dann ca. 80.000km (20.000km pro jahr) auch sicherlich keine 27.000€ mehr wert.

Least oder Kauft ihr?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2020)

Ich finde immer für Dinge die man so mit etwas ansparen bezahlen kann (=alles ausser Immobilien) sollte man keine Bank mit einbinden. Schließlich muss die ja auch irgendwas davon haben, also zahlt man sie am Ende auch mit.
Wobei manche Leasing Deals bei MyDealz z.B. . durchaus attraktiv erscheinen. "Normales" Leasing lohnt sich imo aber nur wenn man vorher weiß dass man den Wagen zu klump fahren will. Beim konkreten Rechenbeispiel stellt sich halt die Frage ob die angestrebte Fahrleistung wirklich mit dem genannten Tarif abgedeckt ist. In der Regel sind die ja nach Kilometerleistung gestaffelt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (5. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde immer für Dinge die man so mit etwas ansparen bezahlen kann (=alles ausser Immobilien) sollte man keine Bank mit einbinden. Schließlich muss die ja auch irgendwas davon haben, also zahlt man sie am Ende auch mit.
> Wobei manche Leasing Deals bei MyDealz z.B. . durchaus attraktiv erscheinen. "Normales" Leasing lohnt sich imo aber nur wenn man vorher weiß dass man den Wagen zu klump fahren will. Beim konkreten Rechenbeispiel stellt sich halt die Frage ob die angestrebte Fahrleistung wirklich mit dem genannten Tarif abgedeckt ist. In der Regel sind die ja nach Kilometerleistung gestaffelt.


 Ja, sind 697€ für 20.000km pro Jahr.
Hm....werd mal drüber schlafen.

Ist ja auch nur ein wollen und kein müssen - ich bin seit 2 Jahren ganz ohne Auto und es geht - aber hätte halt einfach Lust auf was das auch Spaß macht.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2020)

Spaß an Elektroantrieben kann man auch mit Elektro-Fahrrädern, Rollern oder Kleinstwagen haben.
Und von 0 auf 20tkm ohne Jobwechsel halt ich auch für wenig realistisch.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juli 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Least oder Kauft ihr?



Aktuell geleast. Bei  0,0% konnte man da nedd viel falsch machen  Zudem ein Restwert der jeder Bank die Tränen in die Augen treiben wird  Was den Wert nach 4 Jahren angeht.. das steht in den Sternen. Aber für nur 4 Jahre fahren finde ich das persönlich jetzt arg teuer. Würde aber auch kein Performance-Modell kaufen, die normale Leistung wäre mir mehr als genug. Aber wenns einem das bissle Spass wert ist, is ja nedd mein Geld. 
Wenn du das Auto eh gleich wieder weg geben willst würde ich aber über Leasing nachdenken.. Die Preise können da innerhalb eines Tages um tausende fallen. Ein Model S Performance hätte als ich meinen bestellt hab umgerechnet 160.000€ gekostet. 5 Monate später gab es ne Pressekonferenz wo der CEO meinte dass die Autos ihre Entwicklung jetzt drin haben und man die Preise senken könnte. Jetzt bekommst das gleiche für 50.000€ weniger 
Und das kann dem Model 3 auch passieren, dass der von einem Tag auf den anderen um 2, 4 oder 8tausend günstiger wird.  Und bei den paar km musst dir im die Batterie keine Sorgen machen. Wenn du 20k im Monat fährst wäre das nach 4 Jahren eventuell ein Thema, aber bei 20k im Jahr... nope.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juli 2020)

Wenn man zur rechten Zeit am rechten Fleck ist, gibt es manchmal Leasingangebote, die günstiger sind als ein Barkauf. Also unter 0,0%.
Hatte den Mercedes Händler damals auch gefragt, wie das denn sein kann.


----------



## NuVirus (5. Juli 2020)

@warawarawiiu also nen Model 3 sollte recht wertstabil sein, wenn du das Geld da hast bzw. normale Finanzierung oä. würde ich dazu raten.
Du kannst es dann ja einfach so wieder verkaufen da fährst du wohl günstiger mit gerade wenn sehr unklar ist wie viel du fährst.
Brauchst ja nur mal schauen wie die aktuellen Tesla Preise sind beim Model 3 das ist ja jetzt auch schon ne Zeit lang am Markt.

Du hast halt einfach den Vorteil des Tesla Ladens und die recht lange Garantie auf Antrieb und Batterie.

Was auch recht spaßig ist zu fahren ist nen e-208 oder Corsa-e einfach mal testen, sind aber bei 150 abgeriegelt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Juli 2020)

Hi, danke fuer die tips!

Ich habe jetzt mal etwas zu dem thema gelsen. 
Finde den tesla prinzipiell geil und werde NICHT leasen sondern direkt kaufen. 

Aber ich werde den den vw id noch abwarten und der byton mbyte und der volvo polestar 2 gefallen mir tatsaexhlich besser wie der tesla. 
Werde wohl noch 1 jahr zu fuss unterwegs sein und dann zuschlagen.
Dann kann ich aber wenigstens das auto bar bezahlen (es sei denn es gibt ne 0 prozent finanzierung)


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2020)

Leasingauto privat geht gar nicht.  Da kann man nix dran umbauen und bei Track Benutzung darf man dann ein Auto doppelt bezahlen, was einem nicht mal gehört. Richtige Geldverbrennung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Juli 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Leasingauto privat geht gar nicht.  Da kann man nix dran umbauen und bei Track Benutzung darf man dann ein Auto doppelt bezahlen, was einem nicht mal gehört. Richtige Geldverbrennung.



Naja, aber ich benutze keinen track (ich nehme an du meinst rennstrecke?) und rumbasteln will ich ueberhaupt nicht.

Wenn das die einzifsten nchteile von leasing sind, betrifft es ja 99% der autofahrer praktisch garnicht^^

Aber ja, bin jetzt vom leasing auch erstmal wieder weg und kauf dann naechstes jahr einfach (wenn ich dann noch in brot und lohn bin, bei der krise die sich abzeichnet in der automobilindustrie)

@olstyle
Also elektrorad geht garnicht ^^
Bei mir wird jeder kilometer selbst gestrampelt.... Und das sind im schnitt jeden tag so um die 30km die ich mit dem rad fahre ^^


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juli 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> d der byton mbyte



Den kannst du knicken.. die sind pleite, da kommt nix mehr.
Was du eventuell bedenken musst. Ab 2021 werden Teslas in Europa eventuell beim Autopilot etc. beschnitten auf die Fähigkeiten der hier arbeitenden Autolobby. Sprich statt bis 150 kannst du dann nur noch mit 60 auf der AB fahren, weil die hiesigen Hersteller es scheinbar nicht gebacken bekommen und lieber Betrugssoftware entwickelt haben anstatt das Geld für Wichtiges auszugeben 
Hoffe es kommt nicht so, aber wenn, dann auch in D nur noch 60 auf der AB 

@TFB
Tja, zum Glück interessieren so Spielereien wie Tuning und Racetracks immer weniger Leute.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2020)

Kommt auf das Tuning an, das kann man auch ordentlich machen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juli 2020)

Grade Tuning wird in letzter Zeit eher mehr als weniger. Grade mit den neuen Öko Autos muss man ja sehr oft erstmal Hand anlegen, damit die Kiste fahrbar wird. 

Im Vergleich zu 2010 habe ich gefühlt 4 mal so viele getunte Autos in der Werkstatt.


----------



## janni851 (6. Juli 2020)

Mal ne frage in die Runde:

Ich suche für meinen Insignia schonmal Winterreifen. Ich habe einen Satz gefunden, der passen würde. In meinen COC-Papieren steht allerdings immer Geschwindigkeitsindex W und XL.
Da das Auto im Schein mit 223 km/h angegeben ist weiß ich schonmal, das ich auch Geschwindigkeitsindex V fahren kann. Muss ich auf das XL auch achten? Ist ja eigentlich nur die Kennzeichnung dafür dass der Reifen mehr Traglast hat, oder? 

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juli 2020)

Was isn das zugelassene Höchstgewicht bzw. welche Achslast/Radlast musst denn da haben?


----------



## janni851 (6. Juli 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Was isn das zugelassene Höchstgewicht bzw. welche Achslast/Radlast musst denn da haben?



Höchstgeschwindigkeit laut Schein ist 223km/h

Technisch zulässige maximale Achslast ist vorn 1165 und hinten 1065 laut COC Papieren.

Das Fahrzeug steht ab Werk auf 245/35 R20 95W XL

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2020)

Geschwindigkeitsindex kannst du fahren was du willst, nur macht ein T bei dir zB nicht viel Sinn.
In der Grösse wirst du wohl eh hauptsächlich W und Y finden.
Lastindex könntest du theoretisch bis auf 90 runter und im Winter einfach nen V nehmen.
Davon ab, willst du wirklich die Grösse im Winter fahren?


----------



## janni851 (6. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeitsindex kannst du fahren was du willst, nur macht ein T bei dir zB nicht viel Sinn.
> In der Grösse wirst du wohl eh hauptsächlich W und Y finden.
> Lastindex könntest du theoretisch bis auf 90 runter und im Winter einfach nen V nehmen.
> Davon ab, willst du wirklich die Grösse im Winter fahren?



Ein einfacher V war der Plan. Dann würde ich nämlich diesen kaufen:


Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?
4x NEU ALUFELGEN WINTERRADER OPEL INSIGNIA B ab 2017 18" RDKS in Berlin - Tempelhof | Reifen & Felgen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Und nein, die 20 Zoll sind momentan meine Sommerräder. Für den Winter hätte ich gerne 17 oder 18 Zoll.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2020)

Ich würde micht fragen, warum die so billig sind.
Die Reifen sind ja neu und alleine die kosten schon 700€.
Entweder braucht der dringend Geld oder der ist gar kein privater Nutzer so wie ich das sehe.
Ist schon etwas komisch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2020)

Sind irgendwo geklaut worden, was sonst. Bei Kleinanzeigen werden doch massenweise geklaute... ehhh gebrauchte Autoteile angeboten. Ist ja nicht so als ob das ein Geheimnis wäre.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2020)

Wenn man damit nix zu tun hat, woher soll man das wissen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2020)

Ich denke jeder hatte schonmal mit Kleinanzeigen zu tun. Und wenn man mit halbwegs offenen Augen durch die Welt läuft und nicht denkt das alles Ponyhof ist, dann sollte es einem ansich auffallen.


----------



## janni851 (7. Juli 2020)

@ TBF, wenn es auf mich nicht komisch wirken würde hätte ich schon lange gekauft, oder?

Lustigerweise ist der Satz auch bei EBay drin:


4x NEU ALUFELGEN WINTERRADER OPEL INSIGNIA B ab 2017 18" RDKS  | eBay

Kostet zwar 50€ mehr, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe habe ich hier ja Käuferschutz, oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (7. Juli 2020)

Stehen / liegen wohl auch schon ne Weile rum wie es aussieht. Schon komisch, dass er die erst jetzt verkauft, wenn sie "neu sind".


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2020)

Interessant ist auch, dass es angeblich nen privater Verkäufer ist.
Will wohl einer Steuern sparen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> @ TBF, wenn es auf mich nicht komisch wirken würde hätte ich schon lange gekauft, oder?
> 
> Lustigerweise ist der Satz auch bei EBay drin:
> 
> ...


Ist doch vollkommen egal ob man geklaute Sachen mit Käuferschutz kauft oder nicht. Es sind deswegen ja keine schlechteren Teile. Solange man die Sachen bekommt und hinterher keinen Besuch hat der die Teile wieder abholt ist doch alles gut. 
Manche haben halt moralische Bedenken sowas zu kaufen. Ist halt auch immer ein gewisses Restrisiko.
Aber hey, entweder ist Geiz geil oder man zahlt den vollen Preis. Die Frage bleibt dir überlassen. Dein Opelhändler würde dir auch gerne einen Satz verkaufen, wo hinterher niemand einen Anspruch drauf hat. 

Ich persönlich kaufe niemals gebrauchte Auto/PC/Maschinenteile aus verschiedensten Gründen. Ob du das auch so machen möchtest, musst du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2020)

Es kann auch andere Gründe für einen günstigen Verkauf geben. Mein zweiter Satz Felgen war zum Beispiel aus einem Hochwasserschaden (relativ sicher dass das kein Unsinn war weil der selbe Händler auch u.A. Scheinwerfer mit Wasserschaden im Angebot hatte).
Kannst dich ja mal doof stellen und einfach nachfragen wo das Zeug her kommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2020)

Niemand verschenkt freiwillig irgendwas. Wieso sollte man etwas freiwillig billig verkaufen, wenn man auch mehr dafür bekommen kann?
Ja, es gibts Ausnahmen, wo der Verkäufer mit dem Preis total daneben liegt aber das ist nicht die Regel.
Man muss nicht denken das man der Einzige ist, der grade diesen unglaublichen Schnapper gesehen hat. Es ist das InternetZ !!!1111!!11!!

Jemand verkauft etwas zum halben Preis -> zu 99,8% geklaut, kaputt oder scam. Ist einfach so. Wenn man vielleicht auf einem lokalen Flohmarkt etwas günstig bekommt, dann hat man Glück gehabt. Online mega Schnäpchen machen ist nur mit sehr, sehr viel Glück oder Fehlern vom Verkäufer möglich.

Ich stelle meine abgefahrenen Reifen auch immer bei Kleinanzeigen rein und irgendeiner holt die immer für 40-50€/Satz ab.  Ich meine hey, warum nicht? Ich schreibe rein das die nur noch 2-3mm haben und wenn einer meint das sei noch ok, dann kann er die gerne haben.  Teilweise sind sogar noch die Knödel und Steinchen vom Trackday drauf.


----------



## XE85 (8. Juli 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, dass es angeblich nen privater Verkäufer ist.



Ja, vor allem weil offenbar 5 Sätze verfügbar sind und laut Bwertungen schon jede Menge verkauft wurden. Das ist sicher keine haushaltsübliche Menge für einen Privatverkäufer.

Ich habe den mal bei ebay gemeldet.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2020)

Das Schlimme ist ja, das gefühlt bei ebay immer mehr Betrüger rum rennen.
Da wird gefaked, Falschangaben gemacht und gelogen was das Zeug hält. 
Hauptsache Gewinn aus unwissenden Leuten machen.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Juli 2020)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem weil offenbar 5 Sätze verfügbar sind und laut Bwertungen schon jede Menge verkauft wurden. Das ist sicher keine haushaltsübliche Menge für einen Privatverkäufer.
> 
> Ich habe den mal bei ebay gemeldet.




vor allen dingen hat er mehrere Felgen und das als Privatanbieter und ist alles auch nur rein "zufällig" 
Nach dem Motto:
Habe ja mein ganzen Keller voll mit Alu´s und sonstiger neuwertigen Dingen drin.... und "verschenk" diese.. hab doch genug Kohle, was soll ich denn da sonst machen- aaaaber verschenken möchte ich diese auch nicht, habe es mir echt nicht leicht gemacht mit der Entscheidung


----------



## janni851 (10. Juli 2020)

Falls es jemand interessiert, und auch um vielleicht die Diskussion um diesen Reifensatz zu beenden:

Ich habe die Reifen gestern nach langer Überlegung bestellt. Erfreulicherweise stellte sich bei der Zahlung über PayPal heraus, dass der Verkäufer Betreiber eine Auto Plus Filiale in Berlin ist. Daher kommt auch der Reifensatz.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2020)

Also doch Steuerhinterziehung.


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2020)

Nicht unbedingt. Wenn er eine Rechnung mit USt. ausstellt und diese auch an sein FA abführt dann hinterzieht er ja nix.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2020)

Dann nicht, nein.
Dann sollte er aber eigentlich auch ein gewerbliches Ebay Konto haben.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (10. Juli 2020)

Ja stimmt- ein, wie die Bayer zusagen pflegen, geschmäckle bleibt.... und wenn er ledgl. auch nur ebay arglistig täuscht 

Wiegesagt, WENN er eine ordentliche Rechnung ausstellt...


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juli 2020)

Noch mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand zum Golf:  Nachdem ich auf gut Glück die Lambdasonde(neu) und später den Luftmassenmesser(gebr.) ersetzt habe lief das Auto eine Woche gut, aber weiterhin mit MKL und bekam dann deutliche Aussetzer bis in den Notlauf, vor allem bei langen Ampelphasen. 

Also ging es dann doch in die Fachwerkstatt (ja ich weiß, ihr habts mir ja gesagt  ) und es wurden Zündspule+Kabel+Kerzen getauscht und alle Fehler damit beseitigt. 

Im Januar hatte ich bereits die Kerzen getauscht um kleinere Ruckler bei Teillast abzustellen (#69002).  Wahrscheinlich hätte ich die Spule zu dem Zeitpunkt schon prüfen/tauschen sollen. BadFrag meinte ja sogar noch, dass die Kerzen nicht schlecht seien. 

-So lernt man immer dazu. Danke für eure Ratschläge!


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2020)

Wärst du mal gleich hingefahren...  Naja jetzt läuft er ja zum Glück.
Wenn ich bei einem Auto Zündspulen/Stecker/Kabel tausche, dann mache ich die Kerzen auch immer mit, egal in welchem Zustand oder wie alt die sind. Eine bunt zusammengemischte Zündanlage kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht unbedingt. Von daher ist es besser eine Kombination von Teilen zu verbauen, die hinterher auch wirklich geht.
Da Werkstätten ja Gewährleistung auf das geben müssen was sie machen, wird meistens niemand ein paar Euro sparen, um einen Rückläufer zu bekommen. Kerzen kosten jetzt ja nicht die Welt. 


Kleiner Exkurs zur Zündanlage:
Zündspulen/Kabel/Kerzen kann man nicht "testen" sondern nur quertauschen und gucken, ob der Fehler mitwandert.  Grundsätzlich würde ich bei Fehlern an der Zündanlage immer nur quertauschen. ...außer man hat einen Leistungsprüfstand, wo man unter Vollast am Auto messen kann.

Es gibt eine Menge tolle und teure Werkzeuge um Zündbilder aufzunehmen, was aber ansich in meinen Augen gar nichts bringt. Der Füllungsgrad des Zylinders und die Kraftstoffmenge darin haben schon einen riesen Einfluss auf Zündspannung und Brennkurve. Eine Spule die bei lastlosem Lauf wunderbar geht, kann bei 2 Bar Ladedruck 6000rpm und Lambda 0,85 komplett ihren Dienst verweigern.

Leider wird sowas wie Zündbilder aufnehmen und auswerten immer noch in der Berufsschule gelernt.  Bringt man dem "Lehrer" dann mal ein Multifunken Bild einer aktuellen Zündanlage mit und fragt: "Ist das ok?", kommt meistens nur "ehhhh öhhh hmmmm keine Ahnung..."  Problem ist das dann die fertigen Gesellen versuchen ihr "erlerntes Wissen" in der Praxis umzusetzen und damit total auf die Schnauze fallen. Dann bekommt man einen fertigen Gesellen, den man ein bischen auf Motortest anlernen soll und das erste was man machen muss ist das komplette Berufsschulwissen einmal resetten.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2020)

Gestern die Motorhaube durch eine unverdellte Version in der selben Farbe ersetzt. Verdammt ist das Alublech leicht. Kein Wunder dass das Ding sich so leicht verformt hatte.
Warum man sowas bei einem ~1,7t Fahrzeug überhaupt verbaut weiß wohl nur Volvo.


----------



## Captn (26. Juli 2020)

Naja, BMW hat das beim E38 für die 12 Zylinder auch gemacht, allerdings nur bis zum Facelift und das Auto wiegt mindestens 2t ^^. 
Vielleicht wollte man ja den schweren Motor kompensieren, obwohl es nur 10kg Unterschied zur Stahlhaube sind
Bis man schließlich festgestellt hat, dass das Blödsinn ist.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverna (26. Juli 2020)

Das mit den Alu Motorhauben verstehe ich auch nicht so recht. Das mein Subaru eine hat verstehe ich, mein Lexus der knapp 1.7t wiegt hat ebenfalls eine. Bei letzterem verstehe ich es hingegen nicht so richtig, da gebe es andere Möglichkeiten Gewicht zu sparen. 

Lustig ist auch das mein "neuer" Subaru (Blobeye Modell, also ein neuer als mein grüner) hat komischweise sowohl Stahlmotorhaube als auch Stahlkotflügel. Beides ist beim Vorgänger aus Alu... das soll mal einer verstehen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2020)

Naja, ist billiger.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Juli 2020)

Je nachdem kommt es da schon auf 5kg mehr oder weniger drauf an...
Wir waren mal (zu den Anfangszeiten von Autoforen  ) von SEAT D eingeladen für nen 3 Tagesstrip nach Spanien. Bei der Werksbesichtigung haben wir mit einem der Techniker die uns geführt haben mal gefragt woran das liegt dass es manche Sitze elektrisch gibt und es dann wieder Ausstattungen wo das nicht der Fall ist. Dort war es so, dass je nach Motor etc. ein gewisses Gewichtslimit geherrscht hat. Über das durfte man wegen Abgaswerten etc. dann nicht kommen, und daher sind nicht alle Pakete mit allem kombinierbar gewesen. So war das halt im VAG-Konzern anno 2001...Eventuell mussten halt noch irgendwie 8kg eingespart werden.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Juli 2020)

Mein E92 hat Kunststoff Kotflügel aber eine recht schwere Stahlhaube, muss man nicht verstehen


----------



## Flybarless (28. Juli 2020)

Evtl. wegen Fussgängerschutz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Juli 2020)

Stimmt, eine Stahlhaube schützt deutlich besser vor Fußgängern... Die kann man wesentlich leichter wieder ausbeulen!


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2020)

Naja Kunststoffkotflügel sind vermutlich günstiger und dahinter befindet sich ohnehin ein Träger. Da wird eine Haube in Bezug auf Fußgängerschutz und Knautschzone schon relavanter sein.
Die einzigen "sinnvollen" Gründe für ne Aluhaube wären tatsächlich meiner Meinung nach nur Rost, aber das kann man mit Verzinkung umgehen und einfach um dem Kunden was tolles aufzuschwatzen. Ansonsten kann man sich von den gesparten 10kg bei ner 2t Kutsche auch nix kaufen.
Vor Allem, ist das ziemlich unsinnig, wenn der Rest der Karosse aus stinknormalem Stahl ist. Da freut sich jeder Schlosser, wenn da auf einmal ne Aluhaube draufhängt.


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Juli 2020)

Zu Alu als Werkstoff fiele mir noch die Umformbarkeit und gute Wärmeleitung ein, aber das dürfte bei einer Motorhaube beides kein ausschlaggebender Faktor sein. 

Wird das vielleicht einfach spontan nach Rohstoffpreisen entschieden, gerade weil man quasi freie Wahl und kaum Konstruktionsaufwand hat?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2020)

Einfache Kaltumformung hat das Ding bei mir jedenfalls bewiesen. Deswegen musste ich sie ja ersetzen. Da sie gedämmt ist fällt das Argument Wärmeleitung wohl auch flach.


----------



## ich558 (8. August 2020)

Weiß jemand wie man diese fehlende Abdeckung unterm Radar nennt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (8. August 2020)

Ohne FIN ist das jetzt bzgl. der genauen Bauteilkennung etwas stochern im Nebel, aber ich tippe mal auf: "Gitterblende Stoßstange vorne links" bzw. einfach "Luftführung". 4M0.807.749A bzw. 4M0.807.157A. Da musst je nach Austattung über die FIN vom Freundlichen das Passende raussuchen lassen...


----------



## ich558 (9. August 2020)

Noch hab ichs nicht gefunden aber die Hinweise sind schon nahe dran


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2020)

Einfach zum freundlichen Fahren. 
Oder ne Mail mit Foto hinschicken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. August 2020)

Was hat das eigentlich mit diesem "freundlichen" auf sich? Wird man in ner freien Bude direkt angemault und rumgeschubst?


----------



## DARPA (10. August 2020)

Ist doch nur so ne Redewendung. Ich glaub der Ursprung kommt aus Werbeanzeigen - "Fragen Sie ihren freundlichen Vertragspartner" bla


----------



## Slezer (10. August 2020)

Zum Schrauber mit dem geringsten Missvertrauen.

Sag ich inner^^


----------



## tsd560ti (11. August 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich mit diesem "freundlichen" auf sich? Wird man in ner freien Bude direkt angemault und rumgeschubst?


In der freien Werksstatt spart man sich halt die Kaffeebar und die uniformierten Serviceberater mit dem besten Lächeln.   Da gibt es dann direkt vom Meister die Diagnose und technische Erläuterungen zum Problem.  "Freundlicher", wenn auch eventuell aufgesetzt, empfinde ich da die Vertragshändler.

Meinen Yaris hat es jetzt auch mit den Zündspulen erwischt.  Diesmal war ich gleich in der Werkstatt (Der Lerneffekt setzt langsam ein ;P ) und die anderen Zündspulen wurden mitgeprüft und für ok befunden. Material+Lohn lagen bei 230Euro, die verbaute NGK-Spule kostet im freien Handel alleine bereits 80-100€.

Zwei Zündspulen sind noch die Originalen (13Jahre, 105tkm). Wenn da in Kürze mit einem Ausfall zu rechnen ist würde ich die vorsichtshalber in Eigenarbeit tauschen.    - Das käme mich mit 110€ (Denso) bzw. 160€ (NGK) noch günstiger als ein spontaner Ausfall mit Werkstattbesuch.


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. August 2020)

Wegen des Unfalls auf der A1 eben von Bremen bis zur A33 bei Osnabrück über die Landstraße gefahren. Gibt nichts Schöneres mitten in der Nacht. Kenne mich da nicht aus. Laut Google war es die schnellste Strecke. 

Dann auf der A52 leider ein Kaninchen geplättet. Bremse extra ab, damit das Tier die Autobahn überqueren kann, aber es bleibt stehen. Als ich dann versucht habe, den Wagen so zu platzieren, dass es zumindest nicht unter die Räder kommt, läuft es weiter...


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2020)

Suizidhäschen.
Bei nem Bekannten ist mal eins vorher noch hochgesprungen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. August 2020)

Sollte man nicht Zündspulen komplett tauschen? Oder ist das kein Problem und gängig nur einzelne zu wechseln?


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich mit diesem "freundlichen" auf sich? Wird man in ner freien Bude direkt angemault und rumgeschubst?


Ich meine mich (wirklich ganz dunkel) erinnern zu können, dass mal Opel (?) so eine Werbekampagne hatte, in der es hieß "Ihr freundlicher Opel-Partner" oder so ähnlich. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.  Jedenfalls hat sich "der Freundliche" über die Jahre so gut wie in jedem Auto-Forum für die Vertragswerkstatt eingebürgert.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2020)

Ich kenn das nur als Freundlichen und das seit über 20 Jahren.
Kommt so weit ich weiss von ner VW Werbung.


----------



## Riverna (11. August 2020)

So lange hab es von mir nichts zu hören, lag auch daran das sich eigentlich nicht viel getan hat in der letzten Zeit. 

Der Subi steht das ganze Jahr bis auf 4 kleine Ausfahrten immer noch in der Halle rum und wird vermutlich dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr viel bewegt. Da es keine Auto Events gab, ist die Luft dieses Jahr einfach draussen. Ausserdem müsste ich TÜV machen und dafür müsste ich die Sitze und Gurte noch eintragen lassen. Habe ich keine Lust drauf, da ich im Winter das Airbag Lenkrad durch ein schöneres ohne ersetzen will. Hab im auch eine neue größere Carbon Hutze verpasst und gleichzeitig mir ein neues Inlet für die Hutze aus Aluminium gebaut, da die originalen alle echt klein sind und welche aus dem Rennsport unglaublich kostenintensiv sind. Also einfach ein eigenes gebaut. 

Lexus hat letzte Woche endlich eine Auspuffanlage bekommen, bestehend aus zwei Magnaflow mit 100mm Endrohr und einem FlowMaster FX Mittelschalldämpfer. Jetzt hört man den Wagen auch endlich, jedoch ist er immer noch ziemlich angenehm bei höheren Drehzahlen und blubbert nur zwischen 1000U/Min und 3000U/Min.

Leider funktioniert bei mir seit Wochen die Bildhochlad Funktion hier im Forum nicht, so das ich keine Bilder euch präsentieren kann.


----------



## Duvar (21. August 2020)

Musst den AdBlock ausstellen dann klappt es


----------



## Falk (25. August 2020)

Um mal wieder etwas zum eigentlich Thema beizutragen: mir ist am Wochenende bei meinem Golf V aufgefallen, dass so ein leise "Zischeln" aus der Lüftung kommt - das ist soweit unabhängig von Eingestellter Temperatur, Geschwindigkeit, Gebläsestärke und Motordrehzahl.

Jetzt wo ich es schreibe: es könnte wohl sein, dass sich da irgendwo Blätter verfangen haben - wenn da Luft über trockene Blätter streicht, könnte das das Geräusch verursachen. Ansonsten vielleicht irgendwas mit der Klimaanlage?


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2020)

Das letzte Auto (Zivi Twingo) was bei mir so klang hatte Taschentücher gefressen die jemand beim Ölstand kontrollieren auf die Ansaugung gelegt und dort vergessen hatte (Normalerweise ist da ein Gitter drüber, aber das klappt als Teil der Motorhaube mit hoch... ).


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2020)

Falk schrieb:


> Um mal wieder etwas zum eigentlich Thema beizutragen: mir ist am Wochenende bei meinem Golf V aufgefallen, dass so ein leise "Zischeln" aus der Lüftung kommt - das ist soweit unabhängig von Eingestellter Temperatur, Geschwindigkeit, Gebläsestärke und Motordrehzahl.
> 
> Jetzt wo ich es schreibe: es könnte wohl sein, dass sich da irgendwo Blätter verfangen haben - wenn da Luft über trockene Blätter streicht, könnte das das Geräusch verursachen. Ansonsten vielleicht irgendwas mit der Klimaanlage?


Zu wenig Kältemittel auf der Klimaanlage.


----------



## Falk (25. August 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Zu wenig Kältemittel auf der Klimaanlage.



Gut, war jetzt tatsächlich nicht explizit Teil der Inspektion, aber normalerweise lässt die VW-Werkstatt nichts aus, um noch etwas extra verkaufen zu können. Könnte aber dazu passen, dass die Klimaanlage "gefühlt" länger braucht um kalte Luft zu liefern.  Hab nur irgendwie keine Lust, dann zum 3. Mal dieses Jahr das Auto in die Werkstatt zu bringen (ja, ich lasse Räder wechseln...)

Hm, immerhin macht ATU das auch Samstags für ~70,-€ - da kann man vermutlich nicht so viel falsch bei machen, oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2020)

Falk schrieb:


> Hm, immerhin macht ATU das auch Samstags für ~70,-€ - da kann man vermutlich nicht so viel falsch bei machen, oder?



Da kann man ungefähr 1000 Sachen super leicht falsch machen. Bei ATU haben die bestimmt irgendein 0815-passt-nirgendwo Öl auf dem Klimagerät, was dann mit in die Anlage gedrückt wird, falls was beim absaugen runterkommt.

Fahr zu VW, da sparst du dir viel Geld. Wenn du vorher das absprichst, dann kannst du da auch drauf warten. (...btw wir machen ständig Wartekunden bei Daimler)
Denn mit einfach wieder auffüllen ist es meistens nicht getan. Das Kältemittel ist ja irgendwo hin. Wenn bei so nem Klimaservice was fehlt, guckt man meistens schnell die üblichen verdächtigen Stellen einmal kurz ab und wird auch fast immer fündig. Jede Woche für nen Hunni nachfüllen geht nach ner Zeit mächtig ins Geld, reparieren in einer Fachwerkstatt kommt da deutlich billiger. 

Grade gestern hat ein Kollege erst wieder nen schönen Fall gehabt. Kunde mit einem SUV war bis jetzt immer bei uns. Hatte wohl einen Generatorschaden. Denkt sich:"Das kann ich auch, und ist bestimmt billiger!", baut selber einen Generator ein. Ist der falsche Generator. Er fährt ein Stück und der Keilriemen fetzt im Motorraum vorne alles in Stücke. Jetzt gabs von uns nochmal den richtigen Generator, alle Teile die sonst noch so kaputt sind und 200€ fürs abschleppen.  Da hat er richtig was gespart.


----------



## Falk (26. August 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Da kann man ungefähr 1000 Sachen super leicht falsch machen. Bei ATU haben die bestimmt irgendein 0815-passt-nirgendwo Öl auf dem Klimagerät, was dann mit in die Anlage gedrückt wird, falls was beim absaugen runterkommt.
> 
> Fahr zu VW, da sparst du dir viel Geld. Wenn du vorher das absprichst, dann kannst du da auch drauf warten. (...btw wir machen ständig Wartekunden bei Daimler)
> Denn mit einfach wieder auffüllen ist es meistens nicht getan. Das Kältemittel ist ja irgendwo hin. Wenn bei so nem Klimaservice was fehlt, guckt man meistens schnell die üblichen verdächtigen Stellen einmal kurz ab und wird auch fast immer fündig. Jede Woche für nen Hunni nachfüllen geht nach ner Zeit mächtig ins Geld, reparieren in einer Fachwerkstatt kommt da deutlich billiger.
> ...



Grundsätzlich bin ich bei dir - hab bei dem Wagen ein "Ersatzscheckheft", nachdem das Auslieferungsscheckheft voll war  Etwas nervig ist nur, dass meine "Stammwerkstatt" Öffnungszeiten 07:00 - 18:00 Uhr hat, und zwar nur Montag bis Freitag.  Da ist warten nicht so richtig gut mit meinen Arbeitszeiten vereinbar. Deswegen der Gedanke, dass "mal schnell" bei ATU machen zu lassen...


----------



## Captn (26. August 2020)

Kältefirmen machen sowas auch, vielleicht hast ja da was in der Nähe. Und nebenbei bemerkt ist das keine Sache, wo man irgendwas auf Tasche haben muss. In der Regel macht das Gerät alles von allein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2020)

Falk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich bei dir - hab bei dem Wagen ein "Ersatzscheckheft", nachdem das Auslieferungsscheckheft voll war  Etwas nervig ist nur, dass meine "Stammwerkstatt" Öffnungszeiten 07:00 - 18:00 Uhr hat, und zwar nur Montag bis Freitag.  Da ist warten nicht so richtig gut mit meinen Arbeitszeiten vereinbar. Deswegen der Gedanke, dass "mal schnell" bei ATU machen zu lassen...


Die haben keinen Samstagsdienst?  Ist das eine sehr kleine Bude?


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2020)

Alltagskiste ist ein Golf 6 1.4 TSI mit 122 PS. Ansonsten Hobby ist mein Porsche 968.


----------



## Captn (28. August 2020)

So, nachdem ich bei meinem 735i Anfang Juli die VANOS (und gezwungermaßen die Kette gleich mit) machen lassen habe und das Auto anschließend komplett vom Rost befreit und lackiert wurde, habe ich es heute mal geschafft, mehr oder weniger vernünftige Fotos zu machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leisten im Seitenfensterbereich werden demnächst noch foliert und der olle Kennzeichenhalter hinten kommt dann auch endlich ab. Dann bin ich eigentlich vollends zufrieden. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer .


----------



## Riverna (5. September 2020)

Hab mir jetzt endlich einen passenden Wagen für den Winter geholt. Da ich ab Mitte des Monats einen deutlich weiteren Arbeitsweg habe, bietet es sich gleich doppelt an. Dann kann ich die Kilometer zur Arbeit zwischen den Lexus und dem neuen Wagen aufteilen. 

Es ist ein Subaru Impreza 2.0GX geworden. 125PS hauen einem jetzt nicht vom Stuhl, aber für etwas Spaß reicht es sogar. Bis auf die Motec Felgen und einem AP Racing Gewindefahrwerk ist er Serie. Da ein Remus Sportauspuff schon eingetragen ist, werde ich mir den auch wieder kaufen. Der wurde nämlich vor dem Kauf abmontiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hatte mir zwischenzeitlich noch einen Subaru Impreza gekauft, aber werde mit einem Kombi nicht warm. Also verkaufe ich ihn gerade wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. September 2020)

So.. heute noch schnell alles raus räumen und morgen gehts dann mitm Auto ins Service-Center... nen optischer Mangel wird repariert am Tachodisplay und ich bekomm den neuen Autopilot-Zentralrechner. Bin mal gespannt wann die Software dann nachzieht


----------



## Captn (6. September 2020)

Riverna schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt endlich einen passenden Wagen für den Winter geholt. Da ich ab Mitte des Monats einen deutlich weiteren Arbeitsweg habe, bietet es sich gleich doppelt an. Dann kann ich die Kilometer zur Arbeit zwischen den Lexus und dem neuen Wagen aufteilen.
> 
> Es ist ein Subaru Impreza 2.0GX geworden. 125PS hauen einem jetzt nicht vom Stuhl, aber für etwas Spaß reicht es sogar. Bis auf die Motec Felgen und einem AP Racing Gewindefahrwerk ist er Serie. Da ein Remus Sportauspuff schon eingetragen ist, werde ich mir den auch wieder kaufen. Der wurde nämlich vor dem Kauf abmontiert
> 
> Hatte mir zwischenzeitlich noch einen Subaru Impreza gekauft, aber werde mit einem Kombi nicht warm. Also verkaufe ich ihn gerade wieder.



Du hast aber auch einen Verschleiß an Autos .


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> So.. heute noch schnell alles raus räumen und morgen gehts dann mitm Auto ins Service-Center... nen optischer Mangel wird repariert am Tachodisplay und ich bekomm den neuen Autopilot-Zentralrechner. Bin mal gespannt wann die Software dann nachzieht


Wow endlich mal ein guter Kunde. Zugerümpelte Autos zur Werkstatt bringen ist nämlich nicht nur unhöflich, sondern kostet auch mehr.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. September 2020)

Ich erwarte ja auch dass ich ein sauberes Auto zurück bekomme. Bis jetzt hat das immer geklappt. Die Autos waren raus gesaugt, gewaschen und bisher eigentlich immer quasi vollgetankt. Auch wenn ich fast leer dort angekommen bin.


----------



## Riverna (7. September 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch einen Verschleiß an Autos .



Das würde ich so nicht sagen, den Subaru habe ich seit knapp über 6 Jahre, den Mazda seit ca 10 Jahren, den Lexus erst seit November 2019 und jetzt eben die beiden Subarus (den Kombinseit 2 Monaten und den Silbernen seit 1 1/2 Wochen). Bis auf den Kombi werde ich auch alle wohl noch einige Zeit behalten.


----------



## Captn (8. September 2020)

Hmm, dann kam mir das wahrscheinlich nur so vor .


----------



## onlygaming (22. September 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich bei meinem 735i Anfang Juli die VANOS (und gezwungermaßen die Kette gleich mit) machen lassen habe und das Auto anschließend komplett vom Rost befreit und lackiert wurde, habe ich es heute mal geschafft, mehr oder weniger vernünftige Fotos zu machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was haste denn mit dem Karren runter? Habe nen 525i E39 da muss die VANOS jetzt auch mal neu, eigentlich muss an dem alles einmal neu, typisch M54 starker Ölverbrauch durch die Kolbenringe + KGE :/ Aber was tut man nicht alles für sein KFZ. Nachdem mich die neuen 30er Karten nicht vom Hocker gehauen haben grade vom Stromverbrauch her kann ich das Geld da rein stecken


----------



## Zeiss (25. September 2020)

@Captn : er gehört tiiiiiiiiiiefer


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2020)

Die LED-Nachrüsterei darf nun offiziell starten








						Innovation im Auto-Scheinwerfer: LED ersetzt H7-Leuchtmittel
					

Osram stellt die erste LED mit ABE für alte Scheinwerfer vor. Hauptvorteile: Doppelt so helles Licht und eine bis zu fünfmal längere Lebensdauer.




					www.heise.de


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Oktober 2020)

Das wird aber auch mal mehr als Zeit!


----------



## Zeiss (3. Oktober 2020)

Naja, H7, ziemlich witzlos 
Bei H1 wird es spannend(er).

@TBF: Wo kriege ich die Ersatzteile für Eure 8K-Sattel? Ich brauche diese Führungsbleche für die Beläge, die seitlich am Sattel mit einer kleinen Schraube angeschraubt sind. Im Benz-Teilekatalog sind sie nicht aufgeführt, nur die Bolzen und die Federbleche.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2020)

H7 ist halt die häufigste Bauform. Ich bräuchte H11, die scheint es auch schon zu geben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Auto, nachdem ich nun 2,5 Jahre komplett Autofrei war, komm ich jetzt langsam aber sicher nicht mehr drum rum.

Ich hatte zuletzt einen Honda Accord bj. 2012 der war super. Da gibts aber leider keine mehr neu.

ich will keinen Pickups, aber auch keinen totalen Kleinwagen.

was Bekommt man für maximal 35000€
darf auch gerne gebraucht sein - aber dann bitte nicht älter als 2 Jahre....
diesel, Elektro, Benzin ist mir egal.

Kilometer pro Jahr da. 20000


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Oktober 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @TBF: Wo kriege ich die Ersatzteile für Eure 8K-Sattel? Ich brauche diese Führungsbleche für die Beläge, die seitlich am Sattel mit einer kleinen Schraube angeschraubt sind. Im Benz-Teilekatalog sind sie nicht aufgeführt, nur die Bolzen und die Federbleche.


Höchstens im Zubehör. Von Daimler ist die Instandsetzung von Bremsenteilen in der Werkstatt nicht vorgesehen. Von daher können wir die Sachen erst gar nicht bestellen damit niemand auf den Gedanken kommt. Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Oktober 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich suche ein Auto, nachdem ich nun 2,5 Jahre komplett Autofrei war, komm ich jetzt langsam aber sicher nicht mehr drum rum.
> 
> ...


Okay, hat sich erledigt. Habe mich entschieden und kauf mir am Montag einfach einem Dacia Duster und fertig. 
Billig isser und reicht allemal und wenn er in 5 jahren kaputt ist kann ich nochmal nen neuen kaufen und habe immernoch gespart.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Oktober 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Höchstens im Zubehör. Von Daimler ist die Instandsetzung von Bremsenteilen in der Werkstatt nicht vorgesehen. Von daher können wir die Sachen erst gar nicht bestellen damit niemand auf den Gedanken kommt. Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage...



Sch**sse. Und dabei ist es nur Führungsblech...


----------



## Larsson92 (19. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen Geländewagen für zwei Personen für Touren durch Nord- und Osteuropa? 
Geschlafen wird im Zelt, gerne gebraucht, ich sammel erstmal alles.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2020)

Nen G wenn er im Budget ist ansonsten Toyota. Für alles andere gibts in der Region keine Teile. Du wirst auf jeden Fall reparieren müssen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Oktober 2020)

Thema Ölwechsel:
Bei meinem Civic FN1 wurde vor knapp 2 Jahren und ~7tkm der letzte gemacht. Wurde nicht viel bewegt, bevor ich ihn gekauft habe. Seit Juni hab ich den und ~5tkm sind von mir.
Sollte ich trotzdem wechseln? Oder gerade deswegen? Eindeutige Aussagen finde ich nicht.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. Oktober 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für einen Geländewagen für zwei Personen für Touren durch Nord- und Osteuropa?
> Geschlafen wird im Zelt, gerne gebraucht, ich sammel erstmal alles.


Lada Niva?


----------



## DARPA (20. Oktober 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Thema Ölwechsel:
> Bei meinem Civic FN1 wurde vor knapp 2 Jahren und ~7tkm der letzte gemacht. Wurde nicht viel bewegt, bevor ich ihn gekauft habe. Seit Juni hab ich den und ~5tkm sind von mir.
> Sollte ich trotzdem wechseln? Oder gerade deswegen? Eindeutige Aussagen finde ich nicht.


Ich empfehle: alle 10tkm bzw. 1x im Jahr


----------



## Larsson92 (21. Oktober 2020)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Lada Niva?





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nen G wenn er im Budget ist ansonsten Toyota. Für alles andere gibts in der Region keine Teile. Du wirst auf jeden Fall reparieren müssen.


Ist der G nicht mehr ein SUV als ein Geländewagen? Oder meinst du ältere Versionen? Welchen Toyota?

Kannst du den Lada Niva empfehlen? Welches Baujahr?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2020)

Ein G ist ein richtiger Geländewagen. Bei Toyota irgendeiner der dir gefällt. Die beiden Marken können da halt gut repariert werden. Wenn du Offroad fährst geht immer was kaputt und du musst vor Ort schrauben. Fährst du mit einem Exoten in ein Land wo dort niemand Teile auftreiben kann, bist du aufgeschmissen.

Einen Lada muss man schon wirklich lieben das ist ne echte Rumpelbude.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Oktober 2020)

Bin den Wolf bei der Bundeswehr gefahren. Auch wenn die zivile Variante nicht baugleich sein mag, ist die G-Klasse ein Geländewagen und kein SUV.


----------



## Rat Six (21. Oktober 2020)

Servus, mal eine Frage in die Runde. Weis jemand ob die Dachboxen von Thule (Motion XT Alpine oder Vector Alpine) Auf den original Mercedes Grundträger der 2019er C-Klasse Kombi passen?
Wird ja so langsam wieder Zeit für die Skisaison, diesmal wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich Skitouren und da bin ich halt am schauen was auf das neue Gefährt passt. 
Danke


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Oktober 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Kannst du den Lada Niva empfehlen? Welches Baujahr?



Kenne ein paar Leute, die das Ding lieben. Ist halt einfach, rustikal und nicht so bequem. Dafür aber auch nahezu unverwüstlich. Kaum was dran, was kaputt gehen könnte und das was verrecken könnte, bekommt ein Schloßer/KFZler wieder hin. Grade im Osten ist der Wagen auch bekannt - kann vermutlich jeder reparieren.
Gibt´s noch als Neuwagen bei LADA Deutschland. Bei gebrauchten kann ich dir jetzt kein Baujahr ans Herz legen.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. Oktober 2020)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Kenne ein paar Leute, die das Ding lieben. Ist halt einfach, rustikal und nicht so bequem. Dafür aber auch nahezu unverwüstlich. Kaum was dran, was kaputt gehen könnte und das was verrecken könnte, bekommt ein Schloßer/KFZler wieder hin. Grade im Osten ist der Wagen auch bekannt - kann vermutlich jeder reparieren.
> Gibt´s noch als Neuwagen bei LADA Deutschland. Bei gebrauchten kann ich dir jetzt kein Baujahr ans Herz legen.


Komfort im Sinne von Lenkradheizung etc. wird gar nicht benötigt. Das Auto soll einfach zuverlässig sein und über Stock und Stein einen von A nach B bringen.
Wollte gerade mal bei Lada schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir am PC geht´s:








						LADA24.de
					






					www.lada.de


----------



## Seeefe (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht weiß hier ja einer Rat. Es geht um einen SLK 200 (R171) von 2004. Wenn der Wagen gestartet wird, fällt so gut wie die gesamte Instrumententafel aus. Die Lampen der PDC sind aus, das Radio läuft nicht, die Tachonadeln stehen auf 0, die Blinker funktionieren nicht mehr, etc. 
Der Wagen selbst läuft aber und ließe sich auch fahren. 

In der Schlüsselstellung vor dem Starten des Motors, funktioniert soweit aber noch alles. 

Jemand einen Tipp, wo der Fehler liegen könnte? 

Gruß
Seeefe


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2020)

Lichtmaschine bzw. deren Gleichrichter macht die Boardspannung kaputt. Zumindest sah das bei meinem StreetKa damals mit diesem Fehler sehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Oktober 2020)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht weiß hier ja einer Rat. Es geht um einen SLK 200 (R171) von 2004. Wenn der Wagen gestartet wird, fällt so gut wie die gesamte Instrumententafel aus. Die Lampen der PDC sind aus, das Radio läuft nicht, die Tachonadeln stehen auf 0, die Blinker funktionieren nicht mehr, etc.
> Der Wagen selbst läuft aber und ließe sich auch fahren.
> ...


EZS oder Schlüssel defekt. Ist auch möglich das beide Schlüssel defekt sind, hatte ich schon mehrmals.

Eventuell auch was ganz anderes aber so aus der Ferne geschätzt wär das mein Tipp.


----------



## Captn (29. Oktober 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Captn : er gehört tiiiiiiiiiiefer


Ja mal schauen. Erstmal müssen Spurplatten drauf. Mit den Winterrädern sieht das einfach nicht mehr gescheit aus .


onlygaming schrieb:


> Was haste denn mit dem Karren runter? Habe nen 525i E39 da muss die VANOS jetzt auch mal neu, eigentlich muss an dem alles einmal neu, typisch M54 starker Ölverbrauch durch die Kolbenringe + KGE :/ Aber was tut man nicht alles für sein KFZ. Nachdem mich die neuen 30er Karten nicht vom Hocker gehauen haben grade vom Stromverbrauch her kann ich das Geld da rein stecken


Der 7er hat jetzt 352500km runter. Seit der "Revision" ist er auch komplett dicht (die VDD vom V8 ist ja ziemlich zickig) und fährt sich wesentlich besser, vor allem jetzt, da das Thermostat vom 740d drinhängt. Die eingetragene Höchstgeschwindigkeit schafft die alte Büchse auch noch ^^. Mein E39 520i mit M54 hatte aber auch Öl verbraucht ohne Ende, aber da war mir der Motor ohnehin zu klein .


----------



## taks (2. November 2020)

Tag zusammen
Was meint ihr, sollte man Sommer- / Winterkompletträder vor dem montieren jedes Jahr neu auswuchten?
Also wenn der Gummi auf der Felge bleibt.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Captn (2. November 2020)

Kann man sicher machen, ich mach's nicht. Wenn da mal ein Gewicht verloren geht, merkt man das mit Sicherheit, außer man schmeißt die Räder beim Ein- und Auslagern durch die Gegend. Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Felgenauflagefläche sauber ist. Die sollte man jedes mal frei machen, wenn sie das nicht ist; sowohl an der Felge, als auch der Radnabe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. November 2020)

Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Wenn kein Gewicht weggeflogen ist, dann haben die auch weiterhin keine Unwucht.


----------



## worco (2. November 2020)

So, ich berichte mal kurz von meinen aktuellen km mit meinem Ford Galaxy, 2.0l TDI mit 190PS und titanium Ausstattung.  Auto ist jetzt fast genau 4 Monate, hat knapp 16.000km(wegen Corona grade kaum noch bewegt) und ist die schlechteste Möhre die ich je hatte. Bereits einmal mit nem Getriebefehler liegen geblieben der sich aber selbst geheilt hat und einmal mit Ner leeren Batterie, da half nur noch der ADAC. Auch ansonsten, Infotainment Bedienperformance ist sehr langsam, es läßt sich zum telefonieren nur ein Handy koppeln(Katastrophe), ACC is unheimlich ruckig bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten und am schlimmsten ist die Sitzposition bei der ich mit langen Beinen und kurzem Oberkörper einfach keine bequeme finde. Sitz geht nicht weit genug runter und hinter und das Lenkrad nicht weit genug raus. Ausserdem fehlt er sich schon relativ ausgelutscht an, Federn vorne sind deutlich weicher geworden und unter Last schaltet das Getriebe deutlich rauer als am Anfang. Bin froh wenn er in 2Monaten wieder weg kommt, deckt sich aber mit dem Ford Mondeo den ich letztes Jahr kurz hatte, der fuhr sich auch mies. Platz hat er aber der Galaxy und dafür war er jetzt ja auch da.
Dann kommt erstmal ein Hot Hatch im Januar und danach moechte ich mir mal wieder was gönnen, schwanke noch zwischen E450 Limo oder 540i...mal sehen, bissl Zeit hab ich noch . Ist jemand beide aktuellen schon gefahren und hat vllt Erfahrungen zum Teilen?

Edit, hab ich ganz vergessen : Verbrauch liegt ueber alle km bei ca 8,5l Diesel, Adblue Verbrauch ist aber pervers hoch, eher so bei 2-3l je 1000km


----------



## onlygaming (5. November 2020)

worco schrieb:


> Edit, hab ich ganz vergessen : Verbrauch liegt ueber alle km bei ca 8,5l Diesel, Adblue Verbrauch ist aber pervers hoch, eher so bei 2-3l je 1000km


Uff ich verbrauch mit meinem 525i E39 8,5L / 100km und das ist n Benziner


----------



## worco (5. November 2020)

Naja ich hab oft relativ hohe Verbräuche, achte nicht so drauf und fahr viel mit hoher Geschwindigkeit... Aber der liebe Autogott hat nach meinen Beschwerden ein Einsehen gehabt, den Galaxy ultrakurzfristig zu seinem Hersteller zurueck beordert und mir dafür mit ein bisschen Organisation einen X3 30d mit echt guter Ausstattung zur Verfügung gestellt... Bis jetzt ganz gut bis auf relativ viel Hartplastik im Innenraum echt nett.


----------



## Riverna (11. November 2020)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Uff ich verbrauch mit meinem 525i E39 8,5L / 100km und das ist n Benziner



Mein V8 braucht auch nur 8.5L bis 9L. Somit braucht dein 525i auch viel.  
Aber das kann man halt auch alles schwer vergleichen, kommt immer aufs Fahrprofil an. 

Lustig finde ich, den Unterschied beim Spritverbrauch von meinen drei Autos. Fahre mir allen in etwa gleich und auch eigentlich immer die gleichen Strecken. Lediglich die Temperaturen sind immer unterschiedlich. 

Subaru Impreza WRX 350PS ~ 9 bis 10 Liter 
Lexus GS430 283PS ~ 8.5 bis 9 Liter 
Subaru Impreza 125PS ~ 10 bis 11 Liter 

Alles bei ca 60% reine Autobahn mit 120km/h bis 140km/h. Rest fast ausschließlich Landstraße und kaum Stadtverkehr. 

Der Plan mir ein günstiges Winterauto zu kaufen, ist zumindestens beim Spritverbrauch fehlgeschlagen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2020)

Ich fahr im Moment mit 10-11L, ein bisschen Spass muss sein.


----------



## Captn (13. November 2020)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Uff ich verbrauch mit meinem 525i E39 8,5L / 100km und das ist n Benziner


Ach, das geht aber voll in Ordnung bei dem Motor.

Ich bin mit meinem 735i bei 9-13l/100km. Ist halt immer abhängig davon, ob ich nur Landstrecke/Autobahn fahre oder halt entsprechend viel in der Stadt. Und letzten Endes hängt das auch immer davon ab, ob ich mit Bleifuß unterwegs bin oder nicht .


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (13. November 2020)

Gibts hier noch andere Audi A4 Fahrer ?


----------



## onlygaming (13. November 2020)

Die großen Motoren stehen bei Langstrecke den kleinen wenig nach, Bin dieses Jahr im Sommer 800km nach Dänemark gefahrn mit nem 525d E61 (3L M57) mit 130 KMH 19 Zoll Felgen und voll beladen, 5,4 L /100km. Das Fahrprofil machts halt aus, im alltag braucht er 7,5 L / 100km.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. November 2020)

worco schrieb:


> Dann kommt erstmal ein Hot Hatch im Januar und danach moechte ich mir mal wieder was gönnen, schwanke noch zwischen E450 Limo oder 540i...mal sehen, bissl Zeit hab ich noch . Ist jemand beide aktuellen schon gefahren und hat vllt Erfahrungen zum Teilen?


Bin den E450 nur in der alten Variante mit dem V6 gefahren. Den 540i nur ohne RSG.
Fand den 540i jetzt nicht sooo viel spannender als den 530d bspw. Fahrfreude kam mir bei beiden gleich stark auf, der 30d hält sich aber halt im Verbrauch deutlich mehr im Rahmen.

Verglichen W213 vorMoPf und G30 preLCI würde ich aber aufgrund des Infotainments den BMW nehmen. Fand das Command verglichen mit dem iDrive eine katastrophe.

Wenn du jetzt MoPf und LCI vergleichen willst, würde ich aufgrund des Designs den 5er nehmen.
Ich weiß, so oder so verliert der Benz in dem Vergleich, finde den G30 LCI aber unheimlich gelungen!



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Gibts hier noch andere Audi A4 Fahrer ?


Hi 
habe einen 2016er 8W Avant mit 2.0 TDI Quattro.

Hat jetzt nach ziemlich genau einem Jahr übrigens 24tkm mehr runter, war letzte Woche beim 120er-Service mit DSG-Ölwechsel und hatte bisher bis auf eine quietschende Spannrolle und jaulendes Mittendiff nichts.

Bin insgesamt auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Auto. Fixierset hatte ich ja recht schnell nachgerüstet, im Frühjahr dann S-Line Lenkrad, Gangwahlhebel und Pedalerie und passende Sommerräder geholt.
Mal schauen, was mir noch so einfällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Mietwagen-Hobby ist trotzdem nicht zu kurz gekommen, mit dem heute abgegeben habe ich 20500km bisher gefahren, also genau so viel mit dem A4 in 2020, und da kommen noch ein, zwei Mieten bis Jahresende.


----------



## onlygaming (16. November 2020)

Ich finde den G30 LCI eine katastrophe, der G30 Vorfacelift ist m.M. nach der schönste 5er den BMW je rausgebracht hat, als G31 mit M Paket einfach awesome. Selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir eine G30 vor LCI holen, das einzige was ich beim LCI schöner finde sind vllt die getönten Rückleuchten, aber die vorderen Scheinwerfer gehen mal gar nicht.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (16. November 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Bin den E450 nur in der alten Variante mit dem V6 gefahren. Den 540i nur ohne RSG.
> Fand den 540i jetzt nicht sooo viel spannender als den 530d bspw. Fahrfreude kam mir bei beiden gleich stark auf, der 30d hält sich aber halt im Verbrauch deutlich mehr im Rahmen.
> 
> Verglichen W213 vorMoPf und G30 preLCI würde ich aber aufgrund des Infotainments den BMW nehmen. Fand das Command verglichen mit dem iDrive eine katastrophe.
> ...


Sieht sehr schick aus!


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (17. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schick aus!


Danke. 

Aber ohne Grund hast du ja nicht gefragt, was für einen hast du?



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich finde den G30 LCI eine katastrophe, der G30 Vorfacelift ist m.M. nach der schönste 5er den BMW je rausgebracht hat, als G31 mit M Paket einfach awesome. Selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir eine G30 vor LCI holen, das einzige was ich beim LCI schöner finde sind vllt die getönten Rückleuchten, aber die vorderen Scheinwerfer gehen mal gar nicht.


Beim preLCI gabs hier und da ein paar Dinge, die mich Designmäßig echt gestört haben. Beim LCI war ich hingehen echt voll und weg...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. November 2020)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Aber ohne Grund hast du ja nicht gefragt, was für einen hast du?


Ich fahre eine A4 B8 Limousine von 2008 mit  2,7 TDI  Motor


----------



## Useful (19. November 2020)

Ich melde mich nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder 
Fahre übrigens seit April letzten Jahres diesen Wagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (8. Dezember 2020)

Meinen neuen hab ich dann auch endlich abholen dürfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird spannend. Zur Zeit bin ich öfter als sonst bei Lidl und Kaufland Kunde, dafür waren die letzten 2000km von den beiden gesponsort^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Dezember 2020)

Oh, gibts da "Kraftstoff" umsonst?  Nettes Wägelchen.
Ich kann meinen Neuen erst am 21.12 abholen, weil ich es vorher nicht schaffe.

Bilder folgen dann


----------



## HisN (8. Dezember 2020)

Jupp, und die Säule bei Lidl ist sogar die ganze Nacht und Sonntags "geöffnet". Echt Nice. Ich hoffe das bleibt so. Bin gespannt wie sich das mit der steigenden Anzahl an e-Flitzern entwickelt.


----------



## Riverna (8. Dezember 2020)

Nach fast 9 Wochen Lieferzeit, ist mein neues Gewindefahrwerk im Lexus mittlerweile auch eingebaut. Könnte noch etwas weiter runter, aber finde die Tiefe ist eigentlich ideal so wie sie ist. Aber da ich den Sauger Subaru habe, wird der Lexus kaum bewegt. Bisher bin ich vom Subaru aber auch sehr überzeugt, fährt sich eigentlich echt gut auch wenn es eine unglaubliche Diva ist. Finanziell lohnt sich das Fahrzeug gar nicht, musste dank den Vorbesitzern allerlei Bauteile tauschen wie Kupplung, sämtliche Sensoren, Lambdasonde 1 und 2 usw... aber mittlerweile ist er komplett durchrepariert und erledigt seinen Job recht ordentlich auch wenn unglaublich langsam.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Dezember 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem 735i bei 9-13l/100km. Ist halt immer abhängig davon, ob ich nur Landstrecke/Autobahn fahre oder halt entsprechend viel in der Stadt. Und letzten Endes hängt das auch immer davon ab, ob ich mit Bleifuß unterwegs bin oder nicht .


Ich liege im Moment bei  um die 15 Liter, in letzter Zeit sehr viel Stadtverkehr dabei, da geht der Verbrauch gut hoch.

Die Winterräder von meinem 7er gehen mir auf die Nüsse. Der Vorbesitzer hat sie lackieren lassen und dabei haben die Profis die Auflageflächen der Reifen wohl mitlackiert. Letztes Jahr hat ein Reifen über den Sommer die Luft verloren, musste die Auflageflächen sauber machen lassen. Dieses Jahr war ein anderer Reifen dran...  werde sie im Frühjahr einfach mal aufbereiten und lackieren lassen, zurück zur Originalfarbe.

Ich suche noch neue Sommerreifen für unseren Zafira, 225/45R17 und schwanke derzeit zwischen
-> Dunlop Sport MAXX RT2
-> GoodYear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3
-> Continental PremiumContact 6

Die Dunlop habe ich auf der VA vom 7er drauf und die sind echt geil, was die Kurvenlage angeht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Dezember 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Winterräder von meinem 7er gehen mir auf die Nüsse. Der Vorbesitzer hat sie lackieren lassen und dabei haben die Profis die Auflageflächen der Reifen wohl mitlackiert. Letztes Jahr hat ein Reifen über den Sommer die Luft verloren, musste die Auflageflächen sauber machen lassen. Dieses Jahr war ein anderer Reifen dran...  werde sie im Frühjahr einfach mal aufbereiten und lackieren lassen, zurück zur Originalfarbe.


Hattest ja noch Glück das die nicht auch noch die Kegel für die Radschrauben mit übergemalt haben.  Dann hättest du eventuell irgendwann ein Dreirad gehabt. Experten bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Captn (15. Dezember 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich liege im Moment bei  um die 15 Liter, in letzter Zeit sehr viel Stadtverkehr dabei, da geht der Verbrauch gut hoch.


Hätt' mich jetzt auch gewundert, wenn du mit dem 6l 12 Zylinder in der Stadt mit weniger unterwegs wärst .

Ich suche mittlerweile auch schon nach 18 Zoll Felgen für'n Winter. Nachdem mir einer hinten rauf ist, gibt es bald wieder Geld . Aber alles, was an Styling 32 und 42 angeboten wird, ist entweder massiv teuer, für den E39 (andere Nabengröße und ET...) oder derart verunstaltet, dass die erstmal lackiert werden müssen (was soll ich mit schwarzen Felgen, da kann ich auch gleich Stahlfelgen fahren).


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2020)

Captn schrieb:


> Hätt' mich jetzt auch gewundert, wenn du mit dem 6l 12 Zylinder in der Stadt mit weniger unterwegs wärst .


Eingetragen ist er mit 20 Liter Stadtverkehr, also noch alles im Rahmen.


Captn schrieb:


> Ich suche mittlerweile auch schon nach 18 Zoll Felgen für'n Winter. Nachdem mir einer hinten rauf ist, gibt es bald wieder Geld . Aber alles, was an Styling 32 und 42 angeboten wird, ist entweder massiv teuer, für den E39 (andere Nabengröße und ET...) oder derart verunstaltet, dass die erstmal lackiert werden müssen (was soll ich mit schwarzen Felgen, da kann ich auch gleich Stahlfelgen fahren).


Haha, viel Spaß... ich habe letzte Woche neue Felgen für unseren Zafira B gekauft. Die Suchzeit belief sich auf 10 Monate (!!!), entweder komplett verratzt oder der Preis, wo alles zu spät ist... Aber, Glück muss man auch mal haben, originale Opel 17 Zoller im neuwertigen Zustand für 150€!!! Die Reifen sind auch dabei, wären für eine Saison noch gut aber sind mir zu alt.


----------



## Captn (15. Dezember 2020)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Haha, viel Spaß... ich habe letzte Woche neue Felgen für unseren Zafira B gekauft. Die Suchzeit belief sich auf 10 Monate (!!!), entweder komplett verratzt oder der Preis, wo alles zu spät ist... Aber, Glück muss man auch mal haben, originale Opel 17 Zoller im neuwertigen Zustand für 150€!!! Die Reifen sind auch dabei, wären für eine Saison noch gut aber sind mir zu alt.


Momentan drängt's ja nicht, weil ich ja die Styling 5 in 16 Zoll drauf habe. Reifen muss ich sowieso meist holen, weil entweder durch oder ganz einfach weil keine Sau die als Winterräder nutzt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem Dacia hat bei mir nicht geklappt.

Ist jetzt ein neuer Skoada Kamiq geworden. Wird die Tage abgeholt. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Dezember 2020)

So, mal den "Neuzugang" abgeholt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab heute mal den Kraftstofffilter getauscht. War sogar noch der erste drin und hat somit mehr als 21 Jahre seinen Dienst verrichtet. Morgen schneide ich das Ding mal auf und schaue, wie er von innen aussieht.

Dafür hat der Türgriff an der Fahrertür heute den Dienst eingestellt. Den hatte ich beim Öffnen nämlich in der Hand. Ist mir eigentlich unerklärlich, wie der Aluguss einfach abbrechen kann.

Nachtrag:

Filter ist aufgeschnitten und schaut eigentlich noch ziemlich okay aus für sein Alter. Dunkel ist er, aber das kann nach 21 Jahren schon mal vorkommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Späne, die man da sieht sind vom aufgesägten Gehäuse.

Nen gebrauchten Türgriff habe ich heute auch noch bekommen und gleich lackieren lassen .


----------



## TollerHecht (24. Dezember 2020)

Hab den Guten seit knapp 2 1/2 Jahren,Komplett  ATM bei 180.000 bekommen, mit 210.000 gekauft und hat mittlerweile 292.000 runter. Software, AGA komplett, andere Felgen sonst Serie.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riverna (25. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe den Lexus jetzt über die Feiertage mal in die Halle gestellt, keine Lust das er durch irgendwelche Böller beschädigt wird und aktuell fahre ich ihn eh so gut wie gar nicht bei dem schlechten Wetter. 

Also habe ich mal die Gelegenheit genutzt und ein Bild von allen dreien gemacht. Ist eigentlich als Weihnachtsposting für Insta entstanden. Fand die Idee ganz witzig.


----------



## ich558 (3. Januar 2021)

Ich überlege mir heuer einen RS3 ohne OPF zu holen. Weiß jemand ab wann genau dieser mit OPF kam? Dachte immer OPFs waren ab Anfang 2019 Pflicht aber scheinbar gabs den Wechseln schon Mitte 2018?
Kennt sonst jemand bekannte Schwachstellen und kann man auslesen wie oft die Launch Control gemacht wurde?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2021)

Auspuff innen schwarz = kein OPF
Auspuff innen silber = OPF
Wenn der Wagen eine Phonebox hat, drauf achten ob direkt nach start des MMI eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich Gegenstand in der Ladeschale angezeigt wird. Dann muss das komplette MMI getauscht werden. Produktionsfehler ab Werk.
Ja kann man auslesen. Wird aber eh von selber nach 200 Starts deaktiviert, damit die Doppelkupplung nicht zu hart rangenommen wird.

...achso schlag schnell zu, die gehen im Wert grade durch die Decke.  Dieses Jahr werden wahrscheinlich eh alle PKW und Motoräder sowieso verboten. Dann gibts nur noch E-Roller-Kacke für alle.


----------



## ich558 (3. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Info  Dachte bei schwarzen Endrohren hat man die RS Abgasanlage und bei silbernen die normale?


----------



## Captn (3. Januar 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr werden wahrscheinlich eh alle PKW und Motoräder sowieso verboten. Dann gibts nur noch E-Roller-Kacke für alle.


Ach Quatsch, die schreiben doch nicht freiwillig Steuergelder ab. Jetzt wo mir die beknackte CO2-Steuer auf den Spritpreis oben drauf haben, muss der Rubel weiterhin fleißig rollen. Das dreisteste bisher waren 1.899€ für den Liter Super Plus, aber da ist bestimmt noch Luft nach oben .


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2021)

ich558 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info  Dachte bei schwarzen Endrohren hat man die RS Abgasanlage und bei silbernen die normale?


Was die Endrohrblende für eine Farbe hat ist egal. Wichtig ist wie der Auspuff *INNEN* aussieht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Januar 2021)

Am besten leer und viel Platz


----------



## fatlace (20. Januar 2021)

Ich hab mir auch einen „neuen“ alten daily geholt 
schöner 1,9tdi, der wie ein uhrwerk läuft, seit ca einem jahr in meinem besitz und schon 45k km geschrubbt.

Ja und der golf steht in der garage und hält winterschlaf 
bin letztes jahr auch nur knapp 2000km gefahren, hatte letztes jahr echt null zeit, hoffe es wird dieses jahr mehr


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2021)

Hey Leute,

kann mir jemand so eine Lampe empfehlen, die am an der Motorhaube "einklemmen" kann, mit so Hacken links und rechts. Weiß nicht, wie ich es beschreiben soll. Muss keine mit Akku sein, habe Strom in der Garage  

Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2021)

https://smile.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Taschenlampe-Multifunktionsleuchte-superhellen-Leuchtdauer/dp/B06XRH4SFJ/ref=sr_1_8?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=kfz+lampe&qid=1612773181&sr=8-8
		

Meinst du so eine?
Ich hatte früher so Eine.


			https://smile.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Handleuchte-Werkstatt-Arbeitsleuchte-Schutzkorb-Durchmesser/dp/B006MZ0KCA/ref=pd_bxgy_img_2/260-6329488-0581650?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B006MZ0KCA&pd_rd_r=253c51d8-e40a-4d54-ad7f-a8118dc31e35&pd_rd_w=wVkJX&pd_rd_wg=ljFBT&pf_rd_p=4490d326-3239-499b-8c8a-0dd8d6ad582a&pf_rd_r=1PJ74919D2294FBXQK1P&psc=1&refRID=1PJ74919D2294FBXQK1P


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2021)

Nein nein, keine Handlampe.

Das ist so eine lange Leuchte, die links und recht jeweils einen Hacken hat, um an der Motorhaube (zum Beispiel) eingehackt zu werden. Sie hängt dann waagerecht und leuchtet in den Motorraum. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie dieses Ding heißt


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2021)

Die Erste kannst du doch so einhaken.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Februar 2021)

Kann die empfehlen:





__





						Produkt Philips LED Professional Work Light CBH51, Hybrid-LED-Motorraumleuchte aus Aluminium LPL45X1 CBH51, Hybrid-LED-Motorraumleuchte aus Aluminium kaufen
					

Die professionelle Philips CBH51 LED-Motorraumbeleuchtung bietet bis zu 1.200 Lumen. Dieser helle 120°-Abstrahlwinkel beleuchtet den gesamten Motorraum. Mit den ausziehbaren Haken lässt sich die Lampe am Fahrzeug befestigen sowie mit oder ohne Kabel betreiben.




					www.philips.ch
				







Eventuell gibts die auch als China-Nachbau bei Amazon oder so... keine Ahnung, ich kauf auf so Seiten nix.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Februar 2021)

@Kuhprah: Jaaaaaa, genau sowas meine ich, danke Dir!


----------



## fatlace (9. Februar 2021)

Sehr praktisch so eine „motorraumleuchte“ hab auch so eine von brennstuhl, eignet sich auch sehr gut um in innenraum zu basteln


----------



## Captn (9. Februar 2021)

Der gute Mensch, der mir meinen Motor gemacht hat, hat auch so eine Lampe gehabt, allerdings mit Akkus. War aber ganz praktisch. Die Akkus waren meine ich nach 1-2h leer, dafür hat er aber zwei weitere in der Ladestation gehabt, die auch schnell genug geladen wurden.  Ich find aber zum Verrecken nicht raus, welche Lampen das waren, auch wenn ich noch ein genaues Bild davon im Kopf habe.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Februar 2021)

Fahr doch bei dem Typen vorbei und frag ihn 

Diese finde ich ganz cool: klick mich Das Schöne ist auch, dass man die Leuchte auf dem Gestänge verschieben kann. Und 183cm sind auch nicht zu verachten, das müsste auch am Dach vom 7er funktionieren.


----------



## Captn (10. Februar 2021)

Na nach Nürnberg fahren ohne wirklichen Grund, wäre jetzt wohl nicht die beste Idee .
Ist mir aber doch wieder eingefallen. Müsste dem aussehen der Akkus zu urteilen nach eine Leuchte von Milwaukee gewesen sein. Jetzt hab ich ja schon selbst fast Lust mir so ne Leuchte zu holen .


----------



## Zeiss (10. Februar 2021)

Na komm, Brennräume freiblasen 

Ist es dann diese hier?


----------



## Captn (10. Februar 2021)

Sieht ziemlich danach aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2021)

Hm, schade dass es die nicht von Bosch Prof.  gibt; die Akkus da sidn ja nicht so teuer; Kapazitäten bis 6Ah sind möglich (teurer) und Lader bis 4A, also da kommt man schon gut mit klar. Milwaukee hat das aber auch so in diese Richtung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Februar 2021)

Mal ne Frage an die TÜV-Kundigen unter euch:
Bei meinem Civic FN1 steht die HU an, und ich bin immer noch verzweifelt auf der Suche nach den Plastik "Trauerrändern" vorne, da der Vorbesitzer hier Clips abgebrochen hat, ich bekomme aber nichts her. Es war geklebt, aber ich musste da ran um die WiWa-Pumpe zu ersetzen, aktuell ist das mit Tape gefixt.
Bekomme ich so TÜV oder sollte ich das mit Karosseriekleber von innen kleben?

Also im Bild da wo eingekreist ist, ist Panzertape dran.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2021)

Warum solltest du keinen Tüv bekommen? Is doch alles dran.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Februar 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum solltest du keinen Tüv bekommen? Is doch alles dran.


Ja schon  Aber halt sichtbar mit Panzertape geklebt?


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2021)

Honda Händler hat es doch bestimmt....


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Februar 2021)

Da ist es schon fast günstiger nen zweiten FN zu kaufen, falls das Teil überhaupt jemand hat.
Beim FN passen eben nur FN, also Type S und Type R, und nicht die Standard.
Dazu sind die bei mir unlackiert, weil älteres Baujahr -> machts noch schwerer da was zu bekommen.

Ich schau die ganze Zeit auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen bei Schlachtern, aber die sind immer entweder weg, oder in der falschen Farbe lackiert


----------



## Zeiss (11. Februar 2021)

Dieses kleine Ding zu lackieren kostet doch nichts....
Ja, macht sich Probleme, wo keine sind.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Februar 2021)

"Dieses kleine Ding" geht einmal um das komplette Auto rum und ist zum Teil verwinkelt wie sau, wenn ich das in eine Lackiererei gebe, werde ich arm 
Ich kenne leider keinen Lackierer Privat, sonst hätte ich das schon lange machen lassen, und selber mit der Lackdose muss auch nicht sein...

Wenn ich nen silbernen Schlachter finde, der das rundrum noch hat, nehme ich das auf jeden Fall.
Bei mir ist das ganze eben unlackiertes ABS mit rauer Oberfläche.


----------



## Captn (11. Februar 2021)

Ist das jetzt die Spoilerlippe oder der Radlauf? Lippe kostet neu 224 € und die Radlaufblende 97 €. Hinzu kommen dann 3 Mark fuffzig für Clipse. Bevor du da irgendwas gebrauchtest holst, nimm das Zeug lieber neu. In der Regel sieht das gebrauchte Zeug nämlich aus wie Sau, was auf das Material zurückzuführen ist. Oder du machst nen polnischen und nimmst Karosseriekleber in dem Wissen, dass du das wegschmeißen kannst, wenn du da jemals wieder ran musst. Diese Radlaufverkleidungen sind meiner Meinung nach eh die Hölle für jeden, der das auseinanderbauen muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Februar 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ja schon  Aber halt sichtbar mit Panzertape geklebt?


Motorsport halt.  Gibt maximal ne doofe Bemerkung.


----------



## Zeiss (14. Februar 2021)

Hätte da eine Frage an unsere Kfz-ler (und nicht nur an diese) bezüglich der Sprung-Lambda-Sonde:
Diese Sonde kennt doch genau genommen nur zwei Zustände: "fett" (λ<1) oder "mager" (λ>1), richtig?
Der Zustand "fett" entspricht einer Sondenspannung von >800mV und Zustand "mager" ist dann bei <200mV. Richtig?

Wenn so eine Sonde jetzt gegen eine Breitbandsonde ersetzt wird, mit der eigenen Regelungs- und Auswerteelektronik, reicht es nur diese zwei Zustände abzubilden (ich muss dann die Sprungsonde emulieren)? Weil, genau genommen, gibt es den Zustand "genau richtig" (λ = 1) ja nicht wirklich, die alten Motronics haben immer zwischen fett/mager hin und her geregelt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2021)

Jaein.
Die Sonde kennt auch den Zustand "kalt oder Heizphase" bei ca 500-600mV, die Frequenz der Signale ändert sich ständig mit der Motordrehzahl. Dann gibt es noch Zustand "Schubbetrieb" bei fast 0mV. Ein gutes Sondensignal zu simulieren damit die Regelsonde den Motor anständig steuert ist nicht so einfach. Dem MSG eine Nachkatsonde mit funktionierenden Kat zu simulieren ist sehr einfach. Da gibts fertige Bausätze für.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Februar 2021)

Wir reden von einer Motronic 1.7 (Entwicklungsstand Mitte der 80er Jahre), nicht von einer die zwei Sonden pro Bank hat


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Februar 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die Spoilerlippe oder der Radlauf? Lippe kostet neu 224 € und die Radlaufblende 97 €. Hinzu kommen dann 3 Mark fuffzig für Clipse. Bevor du da irgendwas gebrauchtest holst, nimm das Zeug lieber neu. In der Regel sieht das gebrauchte Zeug nämlich aus wie Sau, was auf das Material zurückzuführen ist. Oder du machst nen polnischen und nimmst Karosseriekleber in dem Wissen, dass du das wegschmeißen kannst, wenn du da jemals wieder ran musst. Diese Radlaufverkleidungen sind meiner Meinung nach eh die Hölle für jeden, der das auseinanderbauen muss.


Radlauf vorne Beidseitig, wo bekommst du die für 97€ her? 

TÜV hat übrigens geklappt


----------



## Captn (16. Februar 2021)

Von hier
Wenn du beide Seiten brauchst: Unter Nummer 16/17 sind die Radlaufblenden.
Ich sehe gerade, die Preise sind alle ohne Mwst.... In der Regel bekommst du das beim Händler aber günstiger.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wir reden von einer Motronic 1.7 (Entwicklungsstand Mitte der 80er Jahre), nicht von einer die zwei Sonden pro Bank hat


Ja, auch die kann das schon.  Und die Sprungsonden aus der Zeit verhalten sich genauso wie 2021er Sprungsonden.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2021)

Kacke das!
Ich glaube, ich muss mal die Unterlagen für die 1.7 rausholen und nachlesen, was sie von der Sonde alles haben will.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2021)

Weiss jemand warum ein Rad immer Luft verliert? Wir pumpen aktuell alle 4 Wochen das Rad am Cabrio neu auf... bis etwa Oktober mussten wir das nie, und jetzt verliert der immer irgendwo Luft. Ventil haben wir geprüft, da kommt nix raus... Was kann das sonst noch sein?


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2021)

Wurde die Felge lackiert? Ein Haarriss in der Felge oder im Lack?
Das Problem habe ich bei meinem Winterrad beim 7er auch... und es geht auf den Sack.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2021)

Ne, alles original. Bisher nie nen Problem gehabt, kurz vor Weihnachten haben wir dann gesehen dass hinten recht fast keine Luft mehr drin ist... und jetzt heute war er wieder quasi platt.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Februar 2021)

Dann ist irgendwo ein Haarriss oder ein kleines Loch im Reifen.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2021)

Warum nicht wie früher ins Wasser legen und die Undichtigkeit bestimmen?


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Februar 2021)

Weil sich so ein 21" Rad mit 285er Reifen nicht so einfach im Carport abmontieren lässt und ins Wasser legen.. ich hab nix das gross genug ist wo das Rad rein passt


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2021)

Dann Lecksuchspray drauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Februar 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Weiss jemand warum ein Rad immer Luft verliert? Wir pumpen aktuell alle 4 Wochen das Rad am Cabrio neu auf... bis etwa Oktober mussten wir das nie, und jetzt verliert der immer irgendwo Luft. Ventil haben wir geprüft, da kommt nix raus... Was kann das sonst noch sein?


Einfach ne Pulle Sidolin rüberkippen und gucken wo es schäumt. Ist am billigsten und am einfachsten.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich hab ein paar Fragen zu verschiedenen Fahrzeugen, vielleicht hat hier ja jemand Erfahrung und kann mir diese schildern.

Fangen wir mal an, also mir gefällt der Fiat 500 optisch (von außen wie auch innen) extrem gut und da ich in der Großstadt lebe, wäre das auch bezüglich Parkproblemen eine gute Fahrzeuggröße für mich, weil ich fast immer alleine fahre und kaum große und sperrige Gegenstände transportiere, würde der Kofferraum + Rücksitzbank meist auch ausreichen.

Jetzt zu den Fragen, ich komme mit den Motoren irgendwie nicht so recht klar, einerseits finde ich es sehr gut, daß es hier noch 4-Zylinder-Motoren gibt, die laufruhiger als die heute so verbreiteten 3-Zylinder sein werden, andererseits haben sie wohl alle Zahnriemen, ich glaube außer den Diesel-Motoren, die man neu anscheinend heute nicht mehr bestellen kann haben alle Motoren Zahnriemen und sind keine Freiläufer, richtig?
Würdet ihr das mit dem Zahnriemen als Achillesferse sehen, oder sehe nur ich das so eng?
Nehmen wir mal an, ich kaufe einen neuen Fiat 500 und warte diesen immer entsprechend der Herstellervorgaben, also lassen den Zahnriemen so oft wechseln, wie es der Hersteller fordert, und nach sagen wir mal 5 oder 6 Jahren fliegt mir der dann zweite Zahnriemen runter und der Motor ist schrott, wird dann der Hersteller bzw. die Fachwerkstatt mir auf deren Kosten den Motor reparieren bzw. einen neuen einbauen, oder muß ich nach Ablauf der Fahrzeuggarantie dann selbst die Kosten tragen, auch wenn das Auto in der Fachwerkstatt scheckheftgepflegt war?

Als weiteres nervt mich, daß es anscheinend kaum Assistenzsysteme gibt, also auch kein Notbremsassistent, abgesehen von den aktuellen Fiat 500 Elektromodellen, oder hab ich da was übersehen?

Ich raffe eh nicht, was auf dem Kleinstwagesektor so abgeht, es gibt immer weniger Modelle mit Verbrennungsmotor und immer mehr Elektrofahrzeuge, aber wie soll man damit angenehm verreisen, erstrecht wo die meist so winzige Akkus haben, außerdem wer soll sowas bezahlen, die sind doch oft viel teurer als die Modelle mit Verbrennungsmotor?

Meint ihr der Kia Picanto 1.2 (84 PS) ist die bessere Wahl, also das robustere Auto als der Fiat 500 1.2 8V (69 PS)?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Februar 2021)

Einfach Zahnriemen nach Herstellervorschrift wechseln lassen und er wird niemals kaputt gehen. ...hab ich zumindest noch nie von gehört. Das passiert ansich nur wenn man keine Wartung macht.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte ja früher auch einige Autos mit Zahnriemen, aber die Sorge fuhr immer mit, seit ich wußte, daß es da statistisch wohl mehr Probleme gibt als mit Steuerketten, wobei auch diese nicht selten Probleme machen.

Wie solide ist denn der Fiat 1.2 8V Motor insgesamt?
Kommt bzw. kam der nicht auch in manchen Ford-Kleinwagen zum Einsatz?

Haben eigentlich die 2-Zylinder-Fiat-Turbomotoren (85 und 105 PS) ebenfalls einen Zahnriemen?


----------



## Zeiss (22. Februar 2021)

Google kannst du schon noch bedienen oder?
Damit es nicht ganz sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Google kannst du schon noch bedienen oder?
> Damit es nicht ganz sinnfrei ist.



Meine Fragen lassen sich nicht so einfach mittels googeln klären und auch nicht alles was man dort findet ist korrekt.

Z.B. habe ich widersprüchliche Angaben zum 2-Zylinder Twin-Air-Motor gefunden, was den Ventiltrieb angeht.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen lassen sich nicht so einfach mittels googeln klären und auch nicht alles was man dort findet ist korrekt.



Dann bemühe dich einfach. 
Keine Minute und du findest heraus, dass der Motor eine Steuerkette hat.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen lassen sich nicht so einfach mittels googeln klären und auch nicht alles was man dort findet ist korrekt.
> 
> Z.B. habe ich widersprüchliche Angaben zum 2-Zylinder Twin-Air-Motor gefunden, was den Ventiltrieb angeht.


Bist du blind?????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht es doch!


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

Richtig, aber von anderer Stelle hatte ich eben mal gehört, daß der Motor angeblich einen Zahnriemen hat, woher soll ich nun wissen was davon stimmt und was nicht?

Davon mal abgesehen, kann mir jemand näher erklären, wieso bei einem Hersteller zwei unterschiedliche Konzepte zur Anwendung kommen?
Würden jetzt z.B. die kleinen und sehr einfachen Motoren aus Kostengründen einen Zahnriemen haben und die höherpreisigen Modelle eine Steuerkette, könnte ich das ja noch verstehen, aber wieso haben die kleinsten 2-Zylinder-Motoren hier eine Steuerkette und die größeren 4-Zylinder, auch die Abarth-Modelle anscheinend alle einen Zahnriemen?

Bei VW wechselte das ja, teils hatten die Motoren Zahnriemen, dann wieder Steuerkette und dann kam wieder öfter ein Zahnriemen zum Einsatz, bei Audi nicht viel anders, egal ob nun 3-, 4-Zylinder oder 8-Zylinder.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2021)

Dann verlink doch mal die andere Stelle.

Warum sollte es eigentlich deiner Meinung bei VW und Audi Unterschiede geben?
Das ist der gleiche Verein.
Was meinst du wohl, wer der Hersteller vom Motor in meinem Octavia ist?


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es eigentlich deiner Meinung bei VW und Audi Unterschiede geben?


Da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden, oder ich hab mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt, ich gehe auch von keinen nennenswerten Unterschieden bei den Motoren aus, die im Konzern für die verschiedenen Marken verwendet werden.

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel den guten alten 2 Liter Reihen-4-Zylinder. Ich hatte diesen bisher einmal im Golf III mit 115 PS, war damals ein Einspritzer mit 8 Ventilen.
Auch die heutigen 2,0 Liter EA888 haben auf den ccm genau den gleichen Hubraum (1984ccm), beim 1,8 Liter, den es heute nicht mehr zu geben scheint, wurde meines Wissens nach auch nur das Hub reduziert, die Bohrung blieb aber gleich.
Verändert hat sich am Motor sonst aber sicherlich viel, zum einen gibt es den OHC 8V heute wohl nicht mehr, alle mir bekannten Ausführungen haben DOHC mit 16V, dann kommt noch die Aufladung dazu und die Direkteinspritzung, dazu jede Menge Elektronik und Software, sicherlich auch Leichtbauweise und modifizierte Materialien (z.B. die Laufbuchenbeschichtungen usw.), auch bei der Steuerung des Ventiltriebs hat sich was verändert. Denn mein damaliger 2 Liter Motor hatte einen Zahnriemen, ich meine die 16V-Ausführung damals hatte ebenfalls einen, heute haben die EA888 aber eine Steuerkette.

Bei den VW 3-Zylindern sieht es umgekehrt aus, diese hatten in der 1,2 Liter Version früher eine Steuerkette und heute in der 1 Liter Version wohl einen Zahnriemen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Februar 2021)

Steuerkette läuft mWn. leichter als ein Zahnriemen, und bei einem 2Zyl. will man sämtliche unnötige Reibung vermeiden. Deshalb wohl Steuerkette. Aber bei den *immensen* PS-Zahlen ist die Steuerkette so filigran gebaut, dass ich dann vielleicht doch lieber einen wechselbaren Zahnriemen hätte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2021)

Also irgendwie weiß is nicht, auf was Tim raus will. Möchte er nun eine Diskussion über die Motoren führen, oder einen auswählen, der für ihn möglichst lange hält?

Lange halten:
Neuwagen Kia oder Hyundai (ggf. sogar mit Garantieverlängerung auf 8 Jahre), da hat man eigentlich, Wartungsintervalle vorausgesetzt, lange seine ruhe.

Diskussion:
Wirkliche Spezialisten für so kleine Brot und Butter Motoren findet man doch in der Enthusisastenszene dann sowieso nicht. Die Leute interessieren sich eher für die andere Seite der "Nahrungskette" 
Und vergleiche von VW zu Stellantis sind ja wohl ebenfalls nicht sinnig machbar. Was der eine Konzern macht, hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Und ob man etwas an einem Motor ändert, hat dann viel mit den anderen Themen rund um das Auto zu tun.
Gleiche Motorgrundnblöcke müssen nicht zwangsweise "gleicher Motor" heißen; je nach Verbauart kann das nämlich nicht unerheblich sein, was man anpassen muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2021)

Einfach nen Auto kaufen und einen M104 von Daimler einbauen. Hatten wir seit 20 Jahren nicht einen Motorschaden. Dann noch Stage 1 Turbokit draufbauen und die Kiste hat 600PS.  Mit Turbo fährt sich der Motor dann sogar gut.


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja früher auch einige Autos mit Zahnriemen, aber die Sorge fuhr immer mit, seit ich wußte, daß es da statistisch wohl mehr Probleme gibt als mit Steuerketten, wobei auch diese nicht selten Probleme machen.



Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Zahnriemen in der Regel deutlich weniger Probleme machen als Steuerketten. Das liegt einfach schon an der Tatsache das Steuerketten im Normalfall Wartungsfrei sind und erst dann getauscht werden wenn sie Probleme machen (Geräusche, Längung usw). Dadurch das der Motor eigentlich auch nicht dafür vorgesehen ist, dass die Steuerkette irgendwann mal getauscht wird ist die Demontage der Kette oft aufwendiger als vom Zahnriemen. 

Alle meine Autos haben Zahnriemen und wenn du dich an wie Wechselintervalle hälst, wird dir der Zahnriemen auch nicht um die Ohren fliegen. Ein Bekannter ist 3 Jahre über der Intervalle gewesen und der Zahnriemen sah noch super aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Februar 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Steuerkette läuft mWn. leichter als ein Zahnriemen, und bei einem 2Zyl. will man sämtliche unnötige Reibung vermeiden.



Sorry aber das ist Bullshit, ein Zahnriemen läuft mit weniger Reibung und leichter, darum verbrauchen Motoren mit Zahnriemen auch minimal weniger als der gleiche Motor mit einer Steuerkette.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Also irgendwie weiß is nicht, auf was Tim raus will. Möchte er nun eine Diskussion über die Motoren führen, oder einen auswählen, der für ihn möglichst lange hält?



Über kurz oder lang ein passendes Fahrzeug für mich zu finden, das kann dieses Jahr noch akut werden oder erst in 2-3 Jahren, das weiß ich jetzt noch nicht.
Wenn es aber dringend gebraucht wird, will ich nicht noch Monate mit der Suche nach dem idealen Modell verschwenden oder übereilt einen Fehlkauf machen.
Dazu kommt, daß mit Autos einfach rumdum sehr interessieren, mein ganzen Leben lang schon und ich darum immer sehr interessiert schaue, was sich auf dem Markt so tut.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Lange halten:
> Neuwagen Kia oder Hyundai (ggf. sogar mit Garantieverlängerung auf 8 Jahre), da hat man eigentlich, Wartungsintervalle vorausgesetzt, lange seine ruhe.



Kia ist auch eine meiner Favoritenmarken momentan, einfach weil ich lange Schutz durch Garantie und Ruhe haben will.
Die Frage ist halt, welche Teile eventuell von der Garantie ausgenommen sind, was ist z.B. mit dem Turbolader und der Steuerkette?

Wo wir gerade bei Kia sind, welchen Motor haltet ihr für robuster und langlebiger und mit weniger Folgekosten versehen, den 1,2 Liter R4 Sauger mit 84 PS oder den 1,0 Liter T-GDI Direkteinspritzer mit 100 PS?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß der 1,2 Liter Sauger wahrscheinlich die langlebigere Lösung ist, allerdings muß man bedenken, daß er höher drehen muß als der kleine R3-Turbo, bei der Nennleistung gibt es einen Unterschied von etwa 1500 U/min (4500 U/min beim T-GDI und 6000 U/min beim 1,2-Sauger).
Wichtig wäre mir an dieser Stelle noch der Antriebskomfort, also ein möglichst leiser Motor, sowohl bei niedrigem Tempo als auch auf der Autobahn bis Tempo 130.

Ist denn der 1,2 Liter Sauger schlechter für Kurzstrecken geeignet, weil er nur ein Saugrohreinspritzer ist und dadurch mehr verdreckt mit der Zeit?



Riverna schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Zahnriemen in der Regel deutlich weniger Probleme machen als Steuerketten.



Sind eigentlich die Zahnriemen vor Marderbiss geschützt? Teils sieht mir deren Abdeckung nicht so wahnsinnig solide aus.
Außerdem finde ich die Frage interessant wer die Kosten trägt, wenn der Motor durch gerissenen Zahnriemen im Eimer ist, man aber das Auto immer streng nach Scheckheft gepflegt hat, die Herstellergarantie für das Fahrzeug aber schon abgelaufen ist?
Sagen wir mal, der Riemen wurde immer fachgerecht gewechselt und ein Jahr nach dem Wechel reißt er...


----------



## Riverna (23. Februar 2021)

Die Zahnriemen sind so geschützt das kein Mader da dran kommt. Wie Wahrscheinlichkeit das er sich erst durch das Plastik frist und dann am Zahnriemen rum kaut geht meiner Meinung nach gegen 0. Mir ist auch kein Fall bekannt wo dies passiert ist, da mir aber auch kein Fall bekannt ist wo ein Mader einen Keilriemen/Keilrippenriemen angenagt hat bestätigt das meine Erfahrungen nur noch mehr. 

Sollte der Zahnriemen reißen und du hast dich an die Intervalle gehalten kann es nur ein Defekt der Bauteile wie z.B. Zahnriemenspanner, Zahnriemen, Umlenkrolle oder eben die Verschraubung sein. Sollte dieser fast unmögliche Fall eintreten, wird es sich vermutlich je nach Kulanz des Riemen Herstellers um einen Kulanzschaden handeln. 

Aber diese Frage stellt sich bei einer Kette auch, ob da die Kosten für eine z.B. gerissene Kette und dem daraus folgenden Motorschaden von jemand anderem als dem Verbraucher getragen werden. 

Du machst dir da meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr Gedanken. Sollte der Fall eintreten und du hast nach dem Kurbelwellentriebtausch einen Defekt der auf den Antrieb zurück zu führen ist, macht es meiner Meinung nach kein Unterschied ob Zahnriemen oder Steuerkette. Im Gegenteil... die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du bei einem Zahnriemenriss keinen kapitalen Motorschaden hast ist deutlich höher als bei einer Steuerkette.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Februar 2021)

Riverna schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil... die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du bei einem Zahnriemenriss keinen kapitalen Motorschaden hast ist deutlich höher als bei einer Steuerkette.



Interessant, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, kannst du das genauer begründen?

Am liebste wäre mir ein Freiläufer-Motor, dann wäre es mir wurscht, ob Zahnriemen oder Kette.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Februar 2021)

@Tim1974 
wenn du jetzt mit dem kauf noch 2-3 jahren warten willst/kannst, dann bist du ggf. sogar mit einem E-Auto dnan noch besser bedient, denn da entfallen einige Probleme die du jetzt im Kopf hast.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Februar 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt mit dem kauf noch 2-3 jahren warten willst/kannst, dann bist du ggf. sogar mit einem E-Auto dnan noch besser bedient, denn da entfallen einige Probleme die du jetzt im Kopf hast.



Wenn ich noch 2-3 Jahre warten kann vielleicht schon, aber eben das weiß ich jetzt noch nicht. Momentan z.B. wünsche ich mir kaum etwas mehr als ein Auto, gerade in den Pandemiezeiten, damit ich z.B. einfach mal aus der Stadt entfliehen und ins Umland in die Natur fahren kann, mit allerlei Kram für Picknick usw. dabei.
Bus oder Fahrrad sind da keine Optionen, erstrecht nicht im Winter, mitnehmen kann man da auch nicht viel mit.

Leider hat bisher niemand was zu dem Motorenvergleich beim Picanto geschrieben, mich würde sehr interessieren, welche Motor des Picanto eurer Meinung nach der robusteste ist, der über 10 Jahre gerechnet schätzungsweise am wenigsten Folgekosten verursacht?


----------



## Zeiss (23. Februar 2021)

Riverna schrieb:


> Sollte der Fall eintreten und du hast nach dem Kurbelwellentriebtausch einen Defekt der auf den Antrieb zurück zu führen ist, macht es meiner Meinung nach kein Unterschied ob Zahnriemen oder Steuerkette. Im Gegenteil... die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du bei einem Zahnriemenriss keinen kapitalen Motorschaden hast ist deutlich höher als bei einer Steuerkette.


Nunja, wenn der Riemen oder Kette reißt, bleiben die Nockenwellen stehen. Im dümmsten Fall sind einpaar Ventile weit offen und werden von den Kolben begrüßt, Folgen kennst Du ja selber. Im "guten" Fall, ist der Kopf / die Köpfe am Sack, im dümmsten Fall hat es den Block auch erwischt. Glaube, es ist ziemlich egal ob die Kette oder Riemen reißt, die Folgen sind auf jeden Fall fatal. Auch wenn ein Zahnriemen noch gut aussieht, bedeutet es NICHT, dass die Nylonkarkasse genau so gut aussieht. Sie kann nämlich auch ermüdet sein und kurz vorm Bruch stehen.

@Topic: ich überhole gerade die Klima vom 8er, Kondensator, Verdampfer, Trocknerflasche und Expansionsventil werden getauscht, entsprechend natürlich auch die Dichtungen. Womit setze ich sie am besten ein? Bei "normalen" Dichtungen nehme ich meistens Siliconspray aber bei der Klima?


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn der Riemen oder Kette reißt, bleiben die Nockenwellen stehen. Im dümmsten Fall sind einpaar Ventile weit offen und werden von den Kolben begrüßt, Folgen kennst Du ja selber. Im "guten" Fall, ist der Kopf / die Köpfe am Sack, im dümmsten Fall hat es den Block auch erwischt. Glaube, es ist ziemlich egal ob die Kette oder Riemen reißt, die Folgen sind auf jeden Fall fatal. Auch wenn ein Zahnriemen noch gut aussieht, bedeutet es NICHT, dass die Nylonkarkasse genau so gut aussieht. Sie kann nämlich auch ermüdet sein und kurz vorm Bruch stehen.



Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, daß Zahnriemen oder Steuerkette einen Unterschied machen, wenn sie versagen, die Folgen sind im wesentlichen die gleichen, je nach Motortyp, das einzige was dagegen schützen kann ist ein Freiläufer oder ein Zweitakter. 
Warum werden heute eigentlich keine Motoren mehr mit hängenden Ventilen gebaut, die parallel zu den Zylindern laufen und dadurch niemals mit den Kolben in Kontakt kommen können?
Wahrscheinlich weil die Verdichtung dann nicht ausreicht um die heutigen Literleistungen und Abgaswerte erfüllen zu können?
Hightec hin oder her, ich hab da so meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu, sichere Konstruktion wählen mit hängenden Ventilen oder Freiläufer und wenn die Leistung nicht reicht, einfach rauf mit dem Hubraum und auf Aufladung verzichten, soweit möglich, jedenfalls bei Benzinern.
Das hat zwar jetzt mit meinen Fragen nichts mehr gemein, aber da es hier eh ein Auto-Laber-Thread ist, wo es kein festes Unterthema gibt, kann ich ja mal meine Meinung zum Motorbau äußern, mir gefielen die amerikanischen V8 mit einer zentralen Nockenwelle und 16 Ventilen sehr gut, die können dann auch hängend sein, reicht die Leistung nicht, dann halt statt 5 Litern 6 Liter Hubraum oder noch mehr, aber die Werkstoffe dürfen durchaus leichtbaufähig sein, Alu ist ja nun auch nicht so teuer, dann könnte man auch große Motoren in kleine Autos einbauen, mit Heckantrieb.
Hab zufällig das hier vorhin gefunden:








						VW Lupo W12-Bi-Moto-Umbau: Wahnsinn! 24 Zylinder, 12 Liter Hubraum und 900 PS im Lupo - Tuning
					

Krank aber megageil, dieses Lupo-Projekt, denn dieser Lupo wird mit zwei Phaeton W12-Motoren befeuert. Hier ist Tuning alles andere als Felgen-Fahrwerk-Farbe




					www.vau-max.de
				



Natürlich total übertrieben, aber statt der zwei W12, einfach einen V8 mit 7-8 Litern Hubraum vorne rein und auf Heckantrieb (oder noch besser Allrad) umbauen, dazu eine 9-10 Stufen Automatik neuster Bauart, was will man mehr? 

So nun wieder ernsthafter, ich hoffe immer noch, daß mir jemand was zu den beiden Kia-Motoren sagen kann. So richtig glücklich macht mit weder ein 1.2 Liter R4 Sauger noch der 1.0 Liter R3 Turbo, aber es heißt eben Kompromisse eingehen bei der Autowahl und auf die Kosten achten. Schade das es keine soliden 2 Liter R4 mit 8 Ventilen und ca. 130 PS in dem Auto gibt.
Gut finde ich aber, daß Kia meines Wissens nach nur Steuerketten verbaut, oder nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2021)

Du meinst stehende Ventile.
Und Alu nicht teuer?
Stahl ist deutlich billiger.
Davon ab schaffst du dir wieder Probleme, die so kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst stehende Ventile.


Ist halt eine Frage der Sichtweise, aber ich glaube wir meinen das gleiche.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und Alu nicht teuer?


So teuer nun auch wieder nicht, sind nicht fast alle heutigen Motoren aus Alu?
Wichtig wäre mir ein Werkstoff der nicht korrodiert, wo es also schnurz-piep-egal ist, ob man den Motor warmfährt oder immer kalt mit Kondensat an den Zylinderwänden abstellt, der dadurch eben in keinster weise korrodiert, aber das ist vermutlich bei den heutigen Motoren auch schon meist so?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Stahl ist deutlich billiger.


Grauguß ist vermutlich günstiger, daraus war mein erster Dieselmotor von VW, soweit ich weiß noch.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Das ist keine Frage der Sichtweise, sondern der Definition.








						SV-Ventilsteuerung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Ventilsteuerung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Warm und kaltfahren machst du nicht wegen der Korrosion.
Und es wird Alu genommen, weil es leichter ist.
Und ja, Alu ist deutlich teurer ist als normaler Stahl oder Eisen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Frage der Sichtweise, sondern der Definition.


Ja, ich meinte dann den Seitenventiler.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warm und kaltfahren machst du nicht wegen der Korrosion.


Im anderen Thread meinte ja mal jemand, Warmfahren sei bei heutigen Motoren nicht mehr wichtig, es würde sich auch bei Kurzstreckenbetrieb keine Korrosion im Motor einstellen, stimmt das wirklich?
Falls ja, was hat sich da gegenüber früher geändert, wenn es nicht am Alu liegt?


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2021)

Jeah, Flat Head, willkommen in der Steinzeit.... genau so wie der Rest des Motors....


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im anderen Thread meinte ja mal jemand, Warmfahren sei bei heutigen Motoren nicht mehr wichtig, es würde sich auch bei Kurzstreckenbetrieb keine Korrosion im Motor einstellen, stimmt das wirklich?
> Falls ja, was hat sich da gegenüber früher geändert, wenn es nicht am Alu liegt?


Was willst du immer mit Korrosion?
Ich fahr meinen Motor bestimmt nicht wegen Korrosion warm und kalt.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Jeah, Flat Head, willkommen in der Steinzeit.... genau so wie der Rest des Motors....



Bekommt man mit Seitensteuerung keine brauchbaren Verdichtungen hin, oder wo liegen genau die wesentlichen Nachteile?
Oder wenn dann wenigstens ein OHV-Kopf mit zentraler Nockenwelle und den als Freiläufer, anstelle der hohen Literleistung moderner Benziner dann eben einfach Hubraum als Patentrezept für genug Leistung. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was willst du immer mit Korrosion?
> Ich fahr meinen Motor bestimmt nicht wegen Korrosion warm und kalt.



Zu meinen Fahranfängerzeiten in den 90igern wurde mir erzählt, daß Motoren leiden, wenn sie immer nur kurze Strecken gefahren werden, bei denen sie nicht warm werden, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere ging es dabei um Korrosion im Motor durch Kraftstoffkondensat, damals waren die Motoren aber auch noch aus Grauguß.
Hab ich das damals falsch verstanden, wurde mir Blödsinn erzählt oder war/ist das damals korrekt gewesen und heute nicht mehr?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Liest du eigentlich immer noch nicht was dir verlinkt wird?
Da steht alles drin.
Ich versuch es nochmal damit.


			https://www.mobile.de/magazin/artikel/kurzstrecken-mit-dem-auto-ist-das-wirklich-schaedlich-20886
		

Beim Link zur Ventilsteuerung steht der Rest.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im anderen Thread meinte ja mal jemand, Warmfahren sei bei heutigen Motoren nicht mehr wichtig, es würde sich auch bei Kurzstreckenbetrieb keine Korrosion im Motor einstellen, stimmt das wirklich?


Wer sagt das denn?
Und wieso denkst du nicht mal selbst nach? Was passiert denn. wenn du am Tag immer nur 1-2 km fährst und sich der Wagen nicht aufwärmen kann?
Dazu muss man weder Ingenieur sein noch sonst viel wissen -- die Logik sollte die Antwort liefern.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich immer noch nicht was dir verlinkt wird?
> Da steht alles drin.
> Ich versuch es nochmal damit.
> https://www.mobile.de/magazin/artikel/kurzstrecken-mit-dem-auto-ist-das-wirklich-schaedlich-20886



Entweder hatte ich den übersehen oder schon gelesen und weil für mich nichts neues daraus hervor ging nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht.
Im Grunde wird da im wesentlichen nur das beschrieben, was ich eh schon wußte, es wird allerdings nicht meine Frage beantwortet, ob ein 1,2 Liter 4-Zylinder-Sauger (mit Saugrohreinspritzung) das besser weg steckt als ein 1,0 Liter 3-Zylinder-Turbo (mit Direkteinspritzung).

Um meine Frage beantworten zu können, muß man also folgendes berücksichtigen:
a) Zylinderzahl bzw. Motorgröße (Motor mit weniger Zylindern werden angeblich ja schneller warm)
b) Saugrohreinspritzung als Nachteil gegenüber Direkteinspritzung, weil die Motoren bei Direkteinspritzung wohl sauberer bleiben.
c) Saugmotor vs. Turbomotor, konkret - wird der Motor durch den höheren Wirkungsgrad durch die Aufladung langsamer warm als ein vergleichbarer Saugmotor?
d) Schadet dem Turbolader selbst auch der Kurzstreckenverkehr, 5-8 km Strecken in der Stadt?

Wäre es so einfach, aus diesen Punkten ein eindeutigen Schluss zu ziehen, bräuchte ich nicht weiter zu fragen, Punkt a und b kann ich mir selbst beantworten, c und d aber nicht und alle vier Punkte spielen sicherlich eine Rolle!



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagt das denn?



Ein KFZ-Meister sagte das.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein KFZ-Meister sagte das.


Schlimm, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und dann noch in dem Job arbeitet.

Hmm -- warum haben unsere Maschinen eine Heizung um das Hydrauliköl auf Temperatur zu bringen, bevor die Maschinen laufen?
Ich glaube, ich frage mal einen Kfz Meister. Der ist ja Experte.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und dann noch in dem Job arbeitet.



Ich will zwar nach etwa 25 Jahren nicht ausschließen, die Aussage mit meinen eigenen Worten aus der Erinnerung vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt wieder zugeben, aber Ahnung hatte der, höchstwarscheinlich mehr als alle, die mir hier bis jetzt geschrieben haben addiert und dann noch zum Quadrat. 
Also liegt es doch nahe, daß ich das falsch in Erinnerung hatte oder er das anders meinte, als ich es verstanden habe.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bekommt man mit Seitensteuerung keine brauchbaren Verdichtungen hin, oder wo liegen genau die wesentlichen Nachteile?
> Oder wenn dann wenigstens ein OHV-Kopf mit zentraler Nockenwelle und den als Freiläufer, anstelle der hohen Literleistung moderner Benziner dann eben einfach Hubraum als Patentrezept für genug Leistung.


Ja läuft, der Chefentwickler Tim hat gesprochen. Bei dem KnowHow sind die Motorenentwickler von BMW und Mercedes zusammen nur kleine Azubis       



Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und dann noch in dem Job arbeitet.


Hust... Glashaus und so...


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja läuft, der Chefentwickler Tim hat gesprochen. Bei dem KnowHow sind die Motorenentwickler von BMW und Mercedes zusammen nur kleine Azubis



Du, mir ist schon klar, daß ich da wissensmäßig nicht mithalten kann, habe das ja auch nicht studiert und in dem Job Jahre lange gearbeitet, woher also auch...?
Außerdem wird es gewiss trifftige Gründe geben, warum sowas wie ich mir ausgedacht habe, nicht mehr gebaut wird.

Auch wenn mich das vielleicht jetzt bei dem einen oder anderen unbeliebt macht, ich wünsche mir trotzdem die Zeiten zurück, wo man auf Hightec Ventilsteuerung und Computergesteuerte Direkteinspritzung und all das Gedönz verzichtet hat und einfach bei den Modellrevisionen immer ein Schippchen mehr Hubraum drauf gepackt hat, um das neue Modell interessanter zu machen und die Fahrleistungen zu steigern.
Denk da mal nur an die ersten Mercedes 560 S, die hatte glaub ich nur rund 270 PS aus 5,6 Litern Hubraum.
Noch krasser waren die amerikanischen V8-Motoren, oft über 7 Litern Hubraum, aber nur einfachste Ventilsteuerung mit einer Nockenwelle, insgesamt recht simpler Aufbau, kostengünstig, so gut wie jeder dort konnte sich im Prinzip einen V8 leisten. Was bei uns der Reihen-4-Zylinder über Jahrzehnte hinweg war, der Standardmotor schlechthin, war dort der V8, verbrauch war weitgehend egal, Leistung war genug da, aber mehr als 200 PS auch oft nicht, braucht man ja für rund 55 Milen Tempo auch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Willkommen in der Gegenwart, wo mein 2L Vierender mehr Leistung als ein 7L V8 von damals hat und dabei wenn überhaupt ein Viertel soviel Benzin verbraucht. 
Der Fortschritt und das Wohl der Umwelt sind an dir offensichtlich vorbei gegangen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Gegenwart, wo mein 2L Vierender mehr Leistung als ein 7L V8 von damals hat und dabei wenn überhaupt ein Viertel soviel Benzin verbraucht.



Die Leistung allein zählt ja nicht, es geht auch um das Ansprechverhalten aus tiefsten Drehzahlen heraus, wo Turbomotoren oft ein Turboloch haben, ist das bei den aktuellen Turbomotoren nicht mehr spürbar?

Dazu kommt der Sound, ein 4-Zylinder klingt für mich immer sehr lahm und flach, kein Vergleich zu einem Crossplane-V8, erstrecht wenn dieser nie hoch drehen muß und immer nur vor sich hin blubbern kann. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Fortschritt und das Wohl der Umwelt sind an dir offensichtlich vorbei gegangen.



Das ist ja der Punkt an dem wahrscheinlich einige Anstoß an meiner Meinung nehmen werden, geb ich ja zu. Umweltschutz finde zwar auch ich nicht unwichtig, aber man kann es damit auch übertreiben, wenn dabei jeglicher Spaß auf der Strecke bleibt.
Man kann auch einen simpel aufgebauten V8 umweltfreundlicher machen, als es damals in den 60-80-Jahren in Amerika der Fall war, indem man die Vergaser durch moderne Direkteinspritzanlagen austauscht und den Motor vielleicht sogar mit LPG oder Erdgas betreibt, dazu natürlich G-Kat und Ottopartikelfilter, außerdem kann man es vermeiden mit solchen Motoren täglich extreme Kurzstrecken zu fahren.
Für meinen Geschmack wäre das dann genug Umweltschutz, zumal man solche großvolumigen Motoren auch kaum über 3000 U/min fahren muß, wohingegen selbst ein moderner Turbobenziner etwa die doppelte Drezahl braucht um auch nur in entfernte Nähe zu kommen von der Leistung her.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Oh man, du hast echt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube, er verarscht unst....


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, du hast echt keine Ahnung.


Wenn die Argumente und das Fachwissen ausgehen, ist das zu behaupten wie immer der bequemste Weg.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Nein, du hast von aktuellen Motoren nur absolut keinen Plan und stellst immer wieder irgendwelche falsche Behauptungen auf. 
Aber mal ein Stichwort für dich, VTG.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

Mein Wissensschwerpunkt liegt wirklich nicht bei den aktuellsten Motoren und deren Technik, sondern eher bei klassischem Motorbau grob geschätzt  bis etwa Mitte-Ende der 90iger Jahre.

Trotzdem hätte ich praktische Gegenargumente erwartet, die erklären ob und wann ich mit meiner Behauptung falsch liege, da die aber nicht kamen, gehe ich davon aus, daß ich nicht so falsch gelegen habe. 

Ich sehe gerne ein, wenn ich mit einer Aussage falsch liege, aber zuerst einmal bedarf es dafür einer Richtigstellung und Begründung, kommt diese nichts, sehe ich auch nichts ein, weil es für mich dann nichts einzusehen gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Lern endlich Google zu benutzen. 
VTG habe ich dir als Tipp gegeben. 
Das in Verbindung mit modernen Turbomotoren sollte reichen.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Februar 2021)

So hast du dir das also vorgestellt.  

Ist ja auch angenehmer als sich selbst das Wissen anzulesen. 
Einmal eine Fabelmaschine in Gedanken entwickeln und alles wo du falsch lagst, noch Haarklein korrigiert bekommen. 

Das ganze noch mit ein wenig Arroganz würzen.. 

- Ingenieur Niveau.. 
-Wer nicht ausführlich meine Fehler korrigiert hat keine Ahnung.. 

Und fertig ist der Tim Thread. Äh moment die wurden ja schon dicht gemacht. 

Aber niemand wird dir hier noch irgendwas Haarklein erklären, dass hast du dir verspielt mit deiner art und weise.
Eigeninitiative ist ja noch immer keine alternative. 

Dann sieh es halt nicht ein.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Februar 2021)

Mein Diesel aus Ende der 90er Jahre war aber schon 20 Jahre Moderner als der Wissenstand....   

Ich freu mich inzwischen an meinem E-Auto im Alltag und dem feinen 13l 6 Zylinder Diesel auf Arbeit


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mein Wissensschwerpunkt liegt wirklich nicht bei den aktuellsten Motoren und deren Technik, sondern eher bei klassischem Motorbau grob geschätzt  *bis etwa Mitte-Ende der 90iger Jahre*.


Sicher? Also seitliche Ventile ist der Technikstand der 1920erJahre... und an und für eine ziemlich bescheuerte Konstruktion, auch aus damaliger Sicht...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerne ein, wenn ich mit einer Aussage falsch liege, aber zuerst einmal bedarf es dafür einer Richtigstellung und Begründung, kommt diese nichts, sehe ich auch nichts ein, weil es für mich dann nichts einzusehen gibt.


Das siehst du auch so nicht ein, da ist jegliche Begründung und Richtigstellung eine absolute Zeitverschwendung.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber mal ein Stichwort für dich, VTG.


Werden VTG-Lader mittlerweile auch bei den Benziner verwendet?


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch angenehmer als sich selbst das Wissen anzulesen.



Das hab ich schon zur Genüge getan und tu es immer noch gerne.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Einmal eine Fabelmaschine in Gedanken entwickeln und alles wo du falsch lagst, noch Haarklein korrigiert bekommen.



Es wird doch wohl erlaubt sein sich was auszudenken und dann darüber zu diskutieren, wo daran die Probleme liegen, wozu ist ein Forum sonst da?
Wir könnten sonst ja das Forum mit dem Verweis auf Google-Recherchen in Eigeninitiative einfach komplett schließen. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das ganze noch mit ein wenig Arroganz würzen..



Die meiste Arroganz kommt von einigen meiner "Diskussionspartner" hier, in dieser Hinsicht kann ich absolut nicht mithalten! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> - Ingenieur Niveau..



Nichts anderes ist es, sich Maschinen auszudenken, ob das allerdings in Einzelfall ein gutes bzw. Brauchbares Ingenieurs-Niveau ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, davon sind wir hier alle (ich selbst eingeschlossen) im Board weit entfernt, auch du mein lieber! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> -Wer nicht ausführlich meine Fehler korrigiert hat keine Ahnung..



Nein, ich erwarte nichts, aber wenn jemand was schreibt, dann gemäß der allgemein üblichen Umgangsformen (Nettiquette).



Venom89 schrieb:


> Und fertig ist der Tim Thread. Äh moment die wurden ja schon dicht gemacht.



Ja, weil einige von euch sich nicht benehmen konnten oder wollten, darüber sollten die jenigen mal nachdenken! 


Zeiss schrieb:


> Sicher? Also seitliche Ventile ist der Technikstand der 1920erJahre... und an und für eine ziemlich bescheuerte Konstruktion, auch aus damaliger Sicht...



Die Seitensteuerung war mir auch neu, das erste mal hab ich glaub ich gestern davon gelesen und mir war auch klar, daß es gute Gründe gibt, warum es solche Motoren in PKWs heute anscheinend überhaupt nicht mehr gibt.

Ansonsten gibt es in jeder Dekade technische Finessen, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe, die mich einfach nicht interessieren, oder auf die ich noch nicht gestoßen bin.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das siehst du auch so nicht ein, da ist jegliche Begründung und Richtigstellung eine absolute Zeitverschwendung.



Das hatte ich dir glaub ich doch im anderen Thread schon erklärt.
Um eine Erklärung zu akzeptieren, muß ich erstmal beurteilen, ob der jenige, der mir etwas erklären will auch selbst Ahnung hat und die Erklärung daher wahrscheinlich richtig sein wird.
Wenn der jenige, der mir was erklärt allerdings vorwiegend mit abschätzigen Bemerkungen mir gegenüber, sonstigen Unflätigkeiten und mangelnder Akzeptanz meiner eindeutig richtige Aussagen auffällt, nehme ich den jenigen nicht mehr wirklich ernst und traue daher der fachlichen Aussage auch nicht viel Wahrheitsgehalt zu, weil jemand der wirklich Ahnung hat, es in der Regel nicht nötig hat, andere mit Halbwissen runter zu machen oder zu beschimpfen.

So und jetzt wird VTG gegoogelt (aber ernsthaft?  Ich hab doch nie Eigeninitiative gezeigt und nie irgendwas gekauft... )


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

@Zeiss 
Ja,im Porsche 911, ist so 15 Jahre.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

So, VTG gegoogelt, zwar nicht jedes Detail verstanden, aber worum es geht, verstellbare Schaufeln des Turboladers, der dadurch auch bei niedrigen Motordrehzahlen schon Ladedruck erzeugen kann, was dem Turboloch entgegen wirkt.
Das wußte ich alles schon, nur mit Abkürzungen hab ichs nicht so, darum sagte mir VTG auf den ersten Blick nichts, bis ich die Langform gelesen habe.

Das bringt mich wieder zu der Frage, die mir hier seit gestern bisher niemand beantworten konnte oder wollte, ob ein Turbomotor, erstrecht mit VTG-Lader nicht besonders anfällig für Kurzstreckenfahrten ist?
Deutet jedenfalls einiges darauf hin, man findet beim Googlen zum Thema Kurzstrecke und Turbomotoren auch nichts ermutigendes, das ist auch der Grund für meine Hubraumphantasien weiter oben... 
Wobei ein großer Sauger natürlich auch nicht so schnell warm wird, aber dennoch robuster sein wird als ein kleiner Turbomotor.

Ideal für mich scheint also ein Elektroauto zu sein, mit einem Akku, den es heute noch nicht gibt, zu einem Preis, der nicht machbar ist, oder ein Saugbenziner mit einem möglichst guten Kompromiss aus Motorgröße und Kurzstreckentauglichkeit.

Geht es bei der Aussage, große Motoren werden langsamer warm und sind weniger gut für Kurzstrecke geeignet eigentlich um den Hubraum oder um die Zylinderzahl, oder beides zusammen?

Bleibt für mich also wohl nur ein 1-2 Liter Motor mit 3 oder 4 Zylindern, aber leider spielt sich das meiste bei nur 1-1,2 Litern ab.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Das Problem bei Kurzstrecke, kaltem Motor und Turbo ist das Öl. 
Oder muss ich dir jetzt noch erklären warum da der Turbo schneller hopps geht?


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @Zeiss
> Ja,im Porsche 911, ist so 15 Jahre.


Argh, natürlich, Du hast Recht. Die Lader des N74 sind auch VTG-Lader.... Ich bin halt eher die Kompressor-Fraktion


----------



## Wolfgang75 (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Gegenwart, wo mein 2L Vierender mehr Leistung als ein 7L V8 von damals hat und dabei wenn überhaupt ein Viertel soviel Benzin verbraucht.


Aber dafür die doppelte Menge Öl?
Wenn z.b. die TFSI Motoren der VAG Gruppe die tolle Gegenwart sind nehme ich lieber den V8,oder in meinen Fall den letzten OM651.


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2021)

Dann muss es aber wirklich der LETZTE sein, sonst viel Spaß mit Delphi-Injektoren... nichtdestotrotz: Wasserpumpe, Kette und Kettenspanner.... die üblichen Geschichten eben.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Aber dafür die doppelte Menge Öl?
> Wenn z.b. die TFSI Motoren der VAG Gruppe die tolle Gegenwart sind nehme ich lieber den V8,oder in meinen Fall den letzten OM651.


Meiner verbraucht kein Öl, was mache ich nur falsch.


----------



## Captn (24. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Topic: ich überhole gerade die Klima vom 8er, Kondensator, Verdampfer, Trocknerflasche und Expansionsventil werden getauscht, entsprechend natürlich auch die Dichtungen. Womit setze ich sie am besten ein? Bei "normalen" Dichtungen nehme ich meistens Siliconspray aber bei der Klima?


Rein aus Interesse: Mit was lässt du die Klima anschließend befüllen? Der 8er müsste ja noch das R12 ursprünglich bekommen haben oder?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meiner verbraucht kein Öl, was mache ich nur falsch.


Dann hast du ja die Lösung für alle Kunden die dank dem Problem des Ölabstreifering Kanisterweise Öl nachfüllen müssen?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2021)

Warum sollte ich ne Lösung haben, nur weil mein 2L TSI kein Öl verbraucht?


----------



## Zeiss (24. Februar 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse: Mit was lässt du die Klima anschließend befüllen? Der 8er müsste ja noch das R12 ursprünglich bekommen haben oder?


Es kommt das R134A rein. Der Kompressor ist neu und ist mit dem PAG-Öl befüllt, es bleiben nur die Leitungen von der alten originalen Anlage über.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Kurzstrecke, kaltem Motor und Turbo ist das Öl.
> Oder muss ich dir jetzt noch erklären warum da der Turbo schneller hopps geht?



Das hatte ich schon soweit vermutet, ist aber glaub ich nicht das einzige Problem, die Abgase gehen ja nunmal durch die Turbine und wenn der Motor noch nicht warm ist, bzw. meist gar nicht erst warm wird, verdreckt sicher auch mit der Zeit die Turbine.
Außerdem haben Turbo-Motoren soweit ich weiß einen höheren Wirkungsgrad, aber genau dieser ist ein Nachteil in der Warmlaufphase, bzw. müßte diese eigentlich verlängern.


----------



## Riverna (25. Februar 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Interessant, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, kannst du das genauer begründen?
> 
> Am liebste wäre mir ein Freiläufer-Motor, dann wäre es mir wurscht, ob Zahnriemen oder Kette.



Die Frage wieso ein Riss der Kette schlimmer sein kann, als bei einem Riemen kannst du dir selber beantworten. Mir wäre kein Motor mit Kette bekannt der ein freiläufer ist. Beim Zahnriemen hast du zumindestens die Chance.

Warum ich einen Motor mit Kette für eher anfällig auf einen Motorschaden halte ist auch recht leicht zu erklären. Eine Steuerkette ist im normalfall Wartungsfrei und wird erst bei xxx Kilometer kontrolliert. Wenn der Vorbesitzer schlechtes Öl gefahren hat, extrem viel Kurzsstrecke, die wechsel Intervalle vom Öl nicht eingehalten hat usw ist dies alles für die Kette nicht sonderlich förderlich. Dem Zahnriemen hingegen ist es völlig wurst. Der will nach einer bestimmten Zeit und oder Kilometer getauscht werden, alles andere ist für ihn uninteressant.  


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein KFZ-Meister sagte das.



Ohweia...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich will zwar nach etwa 25 Jahren nicht ausschließen, die Aussage mit meinen eigenen Worten aus der Erinnerung vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt wieder zugeben, aber Ahnung hatte der, höchstwarscheinlich mehr als alle, die mir hier bis jetzt geschrieben haben addiert und dann noch zum Quadrat.
> Also liegt es doch nahe, daß ich das falsch in Erinnerung hatte oder er das anders meinte, als ich es verstanden habe.



Und nach diesem sau dummen Spruch erwartest du ernsthaft das dir hier noch jemand hilft? Frag doch mal den super duper Meister der eh viel mehr Ahnung hat, als wir dummen Trottel die hier rum hängen.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Februar 2021)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum ich einen Motor mit Kette für eher anfällig auf einen Motorschaden halte ist auch recht leicht zu erklären. Eine Steuerkette ist im normalfall Wartungsfrei und wird erst bei xxx Kilometer kontrolliert. Wenn der Vorbesitzer schlechtes Öl gefahren hat, extrem viel Kurzsstrecke, die wechsel Intervalle vom Öl nicht eingehalten hat usw ist dies alles für die Kette nicht sonderlich förderlich. Dem Zahnriemen hingegen ist es völlig wurst. Der will nach einer bestimmten Zeit und oder Kilometer getauscht werden, alles andere ist für ihn uninteressant.


Okay, wenn man aus dieser Richtig sieht, hast Du Recht. Vor allem dann, wenn die Kette getriebeseitig verbaut ist und man sie nicht sieht. 
Kann es sein, dass diese "Zahnketten" (ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die heißen, sie sieht dann auf der Laufseite aus wie ein Zahnriemen) empfindlicher auf überzogene Wechselintervale und Schlamm reagieren als die normalen simplex und duplex Ketten?


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Februar 2021)

Riverna schrieb:


> Warum ich einen Motor mit Kette für eher anfällig auf einen Motorschaden halte ist auch recht leicht zu erklären. Eine Steuerkette ist im normalfall Wartungsfrei und wird erst bei xxx Kilometer kontrolliert. Wenn der Vorbesitzer schlechtes Öl gefahren hat, extrem viel Kurzsstrecke, die wechsel Intervalle vom Öl nicht eingehalten hat usw ist dies alles für die Kette nicht sonderlich förderlich. Dem Zahnriemen hingegen ist es völlig wurst. Der will nach einer bestimmten Zeit und oder Kilometer getauscht werden, alles andere ist für ihn uninteressant.



Stimmt, so kann man das sehen.
Allerdings ging ich eher von einem Neuwagen aus, also auch einem neuen Motor und Riemen oder Kette und durchweg Pflege nach Herstellervorgaben.

Ich hab früher öfter Schadensmeldungen gelesen, die durch defekte bzw. gerissene Zahnriemen zustande kamen, z.B. beim Opel Omega V6, über reihenweise Probleme mit Steuerketten habe ich erst bei bestimmten Jahrgängen von VW-Motoren und manchen BMW-Motoren gehört, die soweit ich weiß(?) zeitweilig den gleichen Zulieferer für die Ketten hatten, der wiederum angeblich Fehler bei der Herstellung bzw. Entgradung der Ketten machte (alte Stanzwerkzeuge...), diese Probleme treten aber bei heutigen Motoren wohl sicherlich nicht mehr auf, weil man daraus gelernt hat.



Riverna schrieb:


> Und nach diesem sau dummen Spruch erwartest du ernsthaft das dir hier noch jemand hilft? Frag doch mal den super duper Meister der eh viel mehr Ahnung hat, als wir dummen Trottel die hier rum hängen.



Ich weiß nicht warum du dich davon angesprochen und beleidigt fühlst? 
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß hier keine KFZ-Mechaniker oder Meister schreiben, falls ich damit falsch liege, möge man mir das verzeihen, dann schließe ich diese nicht in meine Aussage mit ein!
Ich stehe aber dazu, daß Hobbyschrauber, von denen es hier wahrscheinlich einige gibt, nicht den Erfahrungsschatz eines ausgebildeten KFZ-Meisters haben werden, nichtmal ansatzweise!
Das im KFZ-Bereich oft etwas hemdsärmelige Sprüche und Aussagen getroffen werden, sollte eigentlich jedem bekannt sein, das dient oft der Vereinfachung, um Laien etwas anschaulicher zu machen, manchmal ist es aber auch einfach lustig, mal so einen Spruch zu klopfen und deutet nicht zwangsläufig auf mangelndes Fachwissen hin.

Wiegesagt, du brauchst dich nicht angegriffen fühlen, immerhin lieferst du im Gegensatz vieler anderer Teilnehmer hier brauchbare Erklärungen, obwohl einige meiner Fragen trotzdem noch unbeantwortet sind und ich mir im wesentlichen mal wieder das meiste selbst raussuchen und erkläre muß (mit Hilfe von Google und Youtube), aber das bin ich halt hier im Forum an manchen Stellen schon gewohnt und da drängt sich mir dann die Frage auf, warum die Leute überhaupt im Forum abhängen, wenn sie eh nur immer wieder zur Eigeninitiative aufrufen oder sich über Erklärungsversuche des Fragestellenden lustig machen, aber wahrscheinlich ist gerade letzteres der Grund für die Forenteilnahme besagter Personen. 
Von großer Fachkompetenz zeugt das Verhalten der meisten Teilnehmer in den letzten 3 Threads hier jedenfalls für mich bis auf handverlesene Ausnahmen nicht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (25. Februar 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja läuft, der Chefentwickler Tim hat gesprochen. Bei dem KnowHow sind die Motorenentwickler von BMW und Mercedes zusammen nur kleine Azubis



Ich würde ihn einfach als Troll abstempeln oder er hat eine, nennen wir es mal, "sehr spezielle" Persönlichkeit.



> Werden VTG-Lader mittlerweile auch bei den Benziner verwendet?



Ja, mittlerweile auch in der Großserie ( V AG 1,5l TSI)


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2021)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ja, mittlerweile auch in der Großserie ( V AG 1,5l TSI)


Ist das nen Keramiklader oder haben die das mit Stahl geschafft?


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Februar 2021)

Das ideale Auto für Tim is ein Taxi...   

VTG Lader hatten bei Porsche anfangs arge Probleme wenn man gut drauf gelatscht ist.. da so ein Benziner ja noch mal ein paar hundert Grad drauf legt war das anfangs nicht ganz ohne Probleme. Aber das is sicher seit 10 Jahren gelöst. 
Und dann gibts ja noch die Kombination aus Kompressor für untenrum und Lader für oben...


----------



## DARPA (25. Februar 2021)

Honda nutzt ne variable Auslasswelle um die Anströmung zum Turbo zu verbessern. 
Mehr Hub und Überschneidung bei niedrigen Drehzahlen, quasi umgekehrtes oldschool VTEC


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Februar 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ist das nen Keramiklader oder haben die das mit Stahl geschafft?



Stahl mit Spezialbeschichtung für maximal 880°C (Miller Motor).


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Februar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meiner verbraucht kein Öl, was mache ich nur falsch.


Nichts.
Meiner verbraucht auch kein Öl.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

Und noch immer ist meine Frage zum Kurzstreckenverkehr nicht wirklich beantwortet, sofern ich nichts überlesen habe?

Ist ein Sauger nun gegenüber einem Turbomotor deutlich im Vorteil, wenn man viel Kurzstrecken fährt?

Wie ist es eigentlich mit langem Leerlauf bei heutigen Motoren, nehmen wir nur mal an, man müßte im Winter mal ungeplant eine Nacht im Auto verbringen, wäre es für den Motor schlecht, wenn man diesen die ganze Nacht im Leerlauf laufen lassen würde, damit die Heizung weiter funktioniert?
Würde das in diesem Fall einen Unterschied machen, ob man einen Turbo oder Sauger hat?


----------



## soth (1. März 2021)

Wie kommt man darauf, dass man noch Antworten erhält wenn man so ein Auftreten an den Tag legt und alle Anderen als unwissend abstempelt  Der Fisch stinkt schon gewaltig.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist ein Sauger nun gegenüber einem Turbomotor deutlich im Vorteil, wenn man viel Kurzstrecken fährt?


Macht meines Erachtens keinen Unterschied.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich mit langem Leerlauf bei heutigen Motoren, nehmen wir nur mal an, man müßte im Winter mal ungeplant eine Nacht im Auto verbringen, wäre es für den Motor schlecht, wenn man diesen die ganze Nacht im Leerlauf laufen lassen würde, damit die Heizung weiter funktioniert?
> Würde das in diesem Fall einen Unterschied machen, ob man einen Turbo oder Sauger hat?


Leerlauf spielt keine Rolle, da ja alles problemlos geschmiert wird.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

soth schrieb:


> Wie kommt man darauf, dass man noch Antworten erhält wenn man so ein Auftreten an den Tag legt und alle Anderen als unwissend abstempelt  Der Fisch stinkt schon gewaltig.



Lies mal meine Anfänge in der Rumpelkammer in den beiden anderen von mir erstellten Threads zum Thema Auto. Das Verhalten einiger Teilnehmer mir gegenüber veranlaßte mich erst dazu, meinen Tonfall (bzw. Wortwahl) entsprechend anzupassen, außerdem habe ich nie und nirgends alle als ahnungslos dargestellt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Leerlauf spielt keine Rolle, da ja alles problemlos geschmiert wird.



Dachte ich lange Zeit auch, im Leerlauf liegt ja zum einen keine Last an, der Motor läuft also nahezu völlig entspannt und lastfrei und auch mit niedriger Drehzahl, allerdings wird hier behauptet, daß es schädlich sei:


			https://www.ms-motorservice.com/technipedia/post/schaeden-durch-motoreneinlauf-im-leerlauf/
		


Wobei es hier auch ums einlaufen lassen geht, was das Einfahren ersetzt.

Das es nicht ideal ist, den Motor im Leerlauf warmlaufen zu lassen, z.B. wärend man im Winter die Scheiben frei kratzt war mir aber sowieso schon klar, weil dadurch dann verstärkt Kraftstoffkondensat an den noch kalten Zylinderlaufbuchsen runterläuft und das Öl verdünnt, außerdem verlängert es die Warmlaufphase und erhöht in gewisser Weise so auch den Verschleiß.
Trotzdem machen es viele und es ist oft auch deutlich bequemer und das Auto schneller enteist, wenn der Motor schon läuft und das Gebläse mit Heizung und die Scheibenbeheizung dabei schon voll aufgedreht ist.

Bei meiner Frage ging es aber eher um das im Leerlauf laufen lassen des bereits betriebswarmen Motors, dabei sollten sich dann eigentlich deutlich weniger Kondensat bilden als bei kaltem Motor im Leerlauf.
Nach meiner Erfahrung laufen Motoren im Leerlauf mit relativ hoher Kühlwassertemperatur, es geht dann ab und an der Lüfter an, um das Kühlwasser wieder runter zu kühlen, was bei der Fahrt nicht passiert, weil die Funktion des Lüfters dann ja der Fahrtwind ersetzt.

Die Frage ist halt, ob die Schmierung im Leerlauf, bei bereits betriebswarmem Motor wirklich schlechter ist und für Motorschäden sorgen kann?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das Verhalten einiger Teilnehmer mir gegenüber veranlaßte mich erst dazu, meinen Tonfall (bzw. Wortwahl) entsprechend anzupassen, außerdem habe ich nie und nirgends alle als ahnungslos dargestellt.


Hm hm hast Du nicht gemacht? Wenn man deine erstellen Thread's durchliest, erscheinen dunkle Wolken am Himmel.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob die Schmierung im Leerlauf, bei bereits betriebswarmem Motor wirklich schlechter ist und für Motorschäden sorgen kann?


Frag mal google nach Technipedia. Dort werden alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dachte ich lange Zeit auch, im Leerlauf liegt ja zum einen keine Last an, der Motor läuft also nahezu völlig entspannt und lastfrei und auch mit niedriger Drehzahl, allerdings wird hier behauptet, daß es schädlich sei:
> https://www.ms-motorservice.com/technipedia/post/schaeden-durch-motoreneinlauf-im-leerlauf/
> Wobei es hier auch ums einlaufen lassen geht, was das Einfahren ersetzt.


Liest sich so, als wenn sich das jemand ausgedacht hat.
Klar sollte man den Motor nicht warmlaufen lassen. Das liegt aber eher daran, dass es schlicht zu lange dauert, bis der Motor warm ist. Daher fährt man gleich los.
Aber wenn der motor eh warm ist und man dann in einen Stau gerät. ist es unerheblich, ob man 10 minuten oder eine Stunde im stau steht. Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden, dessen Turbolader mal im Leerlauf kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Hm hm hast Du nicht gemacht? Wenn man deine erstellen Thread's durchliest, erscheinen dunkle Wolken am Himmel.



Lies doch einfach mal genau, was ich geschrieben habe! 
Das ich gelegendlich etwas mit meinen Formulierungen übertreibe steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber das tun andere hier ebenso.
Einerseits wird jedes Wort was ich schreibe in gewisser Weise auf die Goldwaage gelegt, andererseits wird nicht aktzeptiert, wenn ich ärgerlich über freches und respektloses Verhalten bin und dann entsprechend kontere.
Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, schallt es nunmal auch wieder heraus, ist man mir gegenüber freundlich und hilfsbereit, danke ich das mit ebenso freundlichem Verhalten, ist man aber überheblich, respektlos und frech (was im Grunde ein Verstoß gegen die Nettiquette bedeutet), muß man sich eben auch nicht wundern, wenn die Reaktion von mir darauf entsprechend ausfällt... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Liest sich so, als wenn sich das jemand ausgedacht hat.



Ja, ich war auch verwundert, als ich das gefunden hatte.
Mir wurde mal erklärt, daß man sogar im Leerlauf einen kalten Motor bis etwa 6000 U/min hochdrehen kann, ohne das es schädlich sei, weil eben keine Last drauf liegt im Leerlauf, auch wenn ich da etwas skeptisch bin und das nicht öfter machen würde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar sollte man den Motor nicht warmlaufen lassen. Das liegt aber eher daran, dass es schlicht zu lange dauert, bis der Motor warm ist. Daher fährt man gleich los.



Richtig, so würde ich es auch machen, ggf. vielleicht bei kalten Temperaturen dem Motor 30-40 Sekunden Zeit geben, zwischen Kaltstart und Anfahren, damit alles einigermaßen durchgeschmiert ist, dann losfahren und unter 3000 U/min bleiben, bis der Motor warm ist.
Übrigens ganz interessant dazu fand ich das Verhalten meines früheren Opel Omega V6 Automatik, der bei kaltem Motor in der ersten Fahrstufe blieb, ich hab nicht probiert bis zu welcher Drehzahl, aber auch bei ganz wenig Gas schaltete er nicht hoch und fuhr dann auch mit über 3000 U/min in der ersten Stufe. Erst nach paar hundert Metern schaltete er dann gewohnt früh hoch.
Mir hat das damals mißfallen, daß er bei kaltem Motor mit teils deutlich über 3000 U/min fuhr, das viel aber nur auf, wenn man eben gleich auf Tempo 50 beschleunigen wollte, in 30-Zonen fiel es nicht auf, da lag die Drehzahl dann auch in der ersten Fahrstufe noch deutlich unter 3000 U/min.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, ich war auch verwundert, als ich das gefunden hatte.
> Mir wurde mal erklärt, daß man sogar im Leerlauf einen kalten Motor bis etwa 6000 U/min hochdrehen kann, ohne das es schädlich sei, weil eben keine Last drauf liegt im Leerlauf, auch wenn ich da etwas skeptisch bin und das nicht öfter machen würde.


6000/min sind 6000/min. Hohe Drehzahlen sind immer schlecht, wenn der Motor kalt ist.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Richtig, so würde ich es auch machen, ggf. vielleicht bei kalten Temperaturen dem Motor 30-40 Sekunden Zeit geben, zwischen Kaltstart und Anfahren, damit alles einigermaßen durchgeschmiert ist, dann losfahren und unter 3000 U/min bleiben, bis der Motor warm ist.


Immer bei 2000/min hochschalten.


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir wurde mal erklärt, daß man sogar im Leerlauf einen kalten Motor bis etwa 6000 U/min hochdrehen kann, ohne das es schädlich sei, weil eben keine Last drauf liegt im Leerlauf, auch wenn ich da etwas skeptisch bin und das nicht öfter machen würde.


War bestimmt der kompetente Kfz-Meister...... kompletter Bullshit hoch 10.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> War bestimmt der kompetente Kfz-Meister...... kompletter Bullshit hoch 10.



War mir klar, daß das jetzt kommt. 
Nein, es war jemand anderes, der das behauptet hat und nein, ich habe dem das auch nicht abgekauft!


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2021)

Ist doch auch völlig irrelevant. 
Du denkst dir wieder irgendwelche Situationen aus und wunderst dich dann, dass Leute allergisch darauf reagieren. 
Aber ja, ein Turbomotor ist immer und grundsätzlich anfälliger. 
Beim Sauger kann halt keine Lader kaputt gehen oder auch kein Riemen vom Kompressor.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du denkst dir wieder irgendwelche Situationen aus und wunderst dich dann, dass Leute allergisch darauf reagieren.



Sind vielleicht nicht die Standardsituationen, die mir da einfallen, aber gerade dadurch interessant, weil man sich sowas eben nicht alles so einfach ergoogeln kann.
Jedenfalls kein Grund darauf allergisch zu reagieren, für niemanden hier, denn oh Wunder, sowohl die passive, wie auch die aktive Teilnahme hier ist absolut freiwillig! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber ja, ein Turbomotor ist immer und grundsätzlich anfälliger.



Durch die Lader bzw. Verdichter wird enorm viel mehr Luft pro Zeit in den Motor gepreßt, also könnte auch mehr Dreck oder Steinchen in den Lader und vielleicht sogar den Motor gelangen und dort mechanische Schäden anrichten. Sowas sollte zwar der Luftfilter verhindern, aber ob er das immer genauso effektiv schafft wie bei einem Sauger, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Wie ich erfahren habe ist ein Turbolader und ebenso sicher auch ein Kompressor selbst auch nicht billig und gewöhnlich halten die wohl kein Motorleben lang...

Darum wundert es mich, daß es heute kaum noch Saugmotoren gibt, außer vielleicht die Einstiegsmotoren mit 69-75 PS bei Klein(st)wagen mit 3 Zylindern und einige wenige andere Ausnahmen.
Klein(st)wagen machen ja auch meiner Ansicht nach durchaus Sinn in der heutigen Zeit, aber warum baut da anscheinend niemand mehr große Saugmotoren ein, wie damals den VR6 oder von mir aus einen V6 und wem das drüber ist, dann halt zumindest einen 2-3 Liter großen Reihen-4-Zylinder oder Boxer?
Knapp eine Tonne Leergewicht mit einem modernen 3 Liter Motor stell ich mir durchaus spannend bzw. spaßig vor, auch ganz ohne Aufladung und wahnsinnige Spritfresser müssen das deswegen auch noch lange nicht sein.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Durch die Lader bzw. Verdichter wird enorm viel mehr Luft pro Zeit in den Motor gepreßt, also könnte auch mehr Dreck oder Steinchen in den Lader und vielleicht sogar den Motor gelangen und dort mechanische Schäden anrichten. Sowas sollte zwar der Luftfilter verhindern, aber ob er das immer genauso effektiv schafft wie bei einem Sauger, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


Macht doch kein Unterschied ob Sauger oder Turbo. Der Luftfilter macht in beiden seinen Job, solange man nicht daran herumfummelt. Ich kenne ja welche, die ein Rohr zum Turbo legen, damit er ohne Widerstand Luft ansaugen kann und ein Luftfilter ist ja immer ein Widerstand. Das gibt es beim Sauger natürlich ebenso.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie ich erfahren habe ist ein Turbolader und ebenso sicher auch ein Kompressor selbst auch nicht billig und gewöhnlich halten die wohl kein Motorleben lang...


Wenn man alle Wartungen einhält und eine gute Werkstatt hat, wo die Leute wissen, was sie tun, sollte der Turbolader schon entsprechend halten. Gegen Defekte durch äußere Einwirkung kann man natürlich nichts machen.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2021)

Das kannst du doch genauso einfach googlen. Keine Sau baut mehr großvolumige Saugmotoren, weil Turbo-Motoren mehr leisten können, gleichzeitig weniger Sprit verbrauchen und nicht zuletzt bessere Emissionswerte liefern (zumindest auf dem Prüfstand). Heute kommt man doch kaum noch um die Zwangsbeatmung drum rum. Wenn du also einen großen Saugmotor haben willst, musst du ein "altes" Auto kaufen. Wobei alt wieder relativ betrachtet werden muss. Manche holen sich alle drei Jahre ein neues Auto, weil das letzte ja zu alt ist. Wer's unbedingt braucht...
Zurück zu den Luftpumpen mit 60-80 PS. Da wird das wohl völlig Wurst sein, was da vorne drin sitzt (vernünftige Fahrweise und Wartung vorausgesetzt).
Genauso wie ein Turbo nicht unbedingt prädestiniert dafür ist, dass dir da irgendwas in den Ansaugtrakt fliegt. Manch einer wechselt seine(n) Luftfilter in 10 Jahren nicht. Da will ich nicht wissen, was dort alles mitverbrannt wird.


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sind vielleicht nicht die Standardsituationen, die mir da einfallen, aber gerade dadurch interessant, weil man sich sowas eben nicht alles so einfach ergoogeln kann.


Schon mal daran gedacht, dass sie einfach mal gar nichts mit Realität zu tun haben?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Durch die Lader bzw. Verdichter wird enorm viel mehr Luft pro Zeit in den Motor gepreßt, also könnte auch mehr Dreck oder Steinchen in den Lader und vielleicht sogar den Motor gelangen und dort mechanische Schäden anrichten. Sowas sollte zwar der Luftfilter verhindern, aber ob er das immer genauso effektiv schafft wie bei einem Sauger, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


Mal wieder so eine absolut schwachsinnige Aussage von dir...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie ich erfahren habe ist ein Turbolader und ebenso sicher auch ein Kompressor selbst auch nicht billig und gewöhnlich halten die wohl kein Motorleben lang...


Du musst es ja wissen.
Bei normalen Pflege halten die Kompressoren und Turbos sehr lange und müssen in seltenen Fällen überholt werden. Wenn man sie kalt prügelt, sieht es natürlich anders aus.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum wundert es mich, daß es heute kaum noch Saugmotoren gibt, außer vielleicht die Einstiegsmotoren mit 69-75 PS bei Klein(st)wagen mit 3 Zylindern und einige wenige andere Ausnahmen.
> Klein(st)wagen machen ja auch meiner Ansicht nach durchaus Sinn in der heutigen Zeit, aber warum baut da anscheinend niemand mehr große Saugmotoren ein, wie damals den VR6 oder von mir aus einen V6 und wem das drüber ist, dann halt zumindest einen 2-3 Liter großen Reihen-4-Zylinder oder Boxer?
> Knapp eine Tonne Leergewicht mit einem modernen 3 Liter Motor stell ich mir durchaus spannend bzw. spaßig vor, auch ganz ohne Aufladung und wahnsinnige Spritfresser müssen das deswegen auch noch lange nicht sein.


Du willst es einfach nicht raffen oder?


Captn schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch genauso einfach googlen. Keine Sau baut mehr großvolumige Saugmotoren, weil Turbo-Motoren mehr leisten können, gleichzeitig weniger Sprit verbrauchen und nicht zuletzt bessere Emissionswerte liefern (zumindest auf dem Prüfstand). Heute kommt man doch kaum noch um die Zwangsbeatmung drum rum.


Dazu kommt noch, dass die Turbos ein sehr breites Drehmomentplateau haben, siehe der N55 mit 360PS, 465Nm zwischen 1350 und 5250 Umdrehungen, geile Sache. Oder N74 mit seinen 750Nm bei 1500 bis 5000, der Koffer fährt sich richtig schön. Ein F02 wird in 2-3 Jahren der Nachfolger von meinem E66.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum wundert es mich, daß es heute kaum noch Saugmotoren gibt, außer vielleicht die Einstiegsmotoren mit 69-75 PS bei Klein(st)wagen mit 3 Zylindern und einige wenige andere Ausnahmen.
> Klein(st)wagen machen ja auch meiner Ansicht nach durchaus Sinn in der heutigen Zeit, aber warum baut da anscheinend niemand mehr große Saugmotoren ein, wie damals den VR6 oder von mir aus einen V6 und wem das drüber ist, dann halt zumindest einen 2-3 Liter großen Reihen-4-Zylinder oder Boxer?
> Knapp eine Tonne Leergewicht mit einem modernen 3 Liter Motor stell ich mir durchaus spannend bzw. spaßig vor, auch ganz ohne Aufladung und wahnsinnige Spritfresser müssen das deswegen auch noch lange nicht sein.


Wann wurden denn mal in Grossserie grosse Saugmotoren in Kleinwagen oder gar Kleinstwagen verbaut?
Guck dir zudem mal die Daten ein kleinen Turbomotors und in dem gleichen Auto mit Saugmotor an.








						Opel Corsa E – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Zweimal 90 PS, nur beim Turbo weniger Verbrauch, mehr Drehmoment, deine für dich so wichtige schnellere Beschleunigung auf 100km/h und mehr Endgeschwindigkeit, die Leistung und das Drehmoment sind früher und länger verfügbar.
Da du aber immer wieder betonst wieviel Ahnung du von Motoren hast, solltest du das aber auch alles wissen.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass die Turbos ein sehr breites Drehmomentplateau haben, siehe der N55 mit 360PS, 465Nm zwischen 1350 und 5250 Umdrehungen, geile Sache. Oder N74 mit seinen 750Nm bei 1500 bis 5000, der Koffer fährt sich richtig schön. Ein F02 wird in 2-3 Jahren der Nachfolger von meinem E66.


Ja glücklicherweise ist die Entwicklung von Turbomotoren nicht stehen geblieben. Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass du vom E66 auf einen F02 umsteigen willst .


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2021)

Warum?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Keine Sau baut mehr großvolumige Saugmotoren, weil Turbo-Motoren mehr leisten können, gleichzeitig weniger Sprit verbrauchen und nicht zuletzt bessere Emissionswerte liefern (zumindest auf dem Prüfstand).


Würd ich so nicht bestätigen, denke da nur mal an den Abgasskandal mit den Turbodieseln in den letzten Jahren...

Man kann einen größeren Sauger auch hoch verdichten und auf Sparsamkeit auslegen und mit langen Gangübersetzungen und einem insgesamt relativ leichten Fahrzeug anbieten, ich wüßte nicht warum ein Turbomotor dann grundsätzlich sparsamer sein sollte...
Hatte nicht an anderer Stelle jemand den Satz "Turbo läuft, Turbo säuft" geschrieben? 
Ich hab jedenfalls lieber ein 6-Zylinder-Sauger als ein 4-Zylinder-Turbo oder auch lieber einen 4- Zylinder-Sauger als einen 3-Zylinder-Turbo.
Ich versteh einfach nicht, daß die Autokäufer so stark bevormundet werden und fast alle Hersteller weitgehend gleiche Konzepte in den Markt drücken.
Genauso wie der E-Antrieb, einfach noch nicht konkurrenzfähig für die Langstrecke und für den Stadtverkehr braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Auto.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass sie einfach mal gar nichts mit Realität zu tun haben?


Doch haben sie, denn es gibt Situationen wo man den Motor eventuell einige Zeit mal im Leerlauf laufen läßt, oder alternativ abstellt und friert... sei es nur in einem sehr langen Stau auf der Autobahn im Winter, oder im Hochsommer bei Hitze im Stau wegen der Klimaanlage...



Zeiss schrieb:


> Mal wieder so eine absolut schwachsinnige Aussage von dir...


Und echte Gegenargumente hast du wie gewohnt keine, aber hast ja sooo viel Ahnung... 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du willst es einfach nicht raffen oder?


Ich will mir einfach nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich zu kaufen habe und womit ich Spaß habe und womit nicht.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass die Turbos ein sehr breites Drehmomentplateau haben, siehe der N55 mit 360PS, 465Nm zwischen 1350 und 5250 Umdrehungen, geile Sache. Oder N74 mit seinen 750Nm bei 1500 bis 5000, der Koffer fährt sich richtig schön. Ein F02 wird in 2-3 Jahren der Nachfolger von meinem E66.


Ach, weil Saugmotoren so schlecht dastehen, fährst du seit vielen Jahren welche und willst nun aber auf Turbos umsteigen? 

Es gibt sehr wohl Lösungen mit Saugmotoren, der erwähnte Vergleich mit dem Opel Corsa ist vielleicht ein gutes Beispiel, daß ein gleichstarker Turbo mehr Drehmoment hat und dadurch schneller beschleunigen kann, aber ein winzig kleines Turboloch und ein wenig verzögertes Ansprechen haben Turbomotoren auch heute noch oft.
Mit gleichem Hubraum sind aufgeladene Motoren natürlich leistungsmäßig immer deutlich im Vorteil, aber es geht auch nicht nur um die Leistung, sondern auch um die Haltbarkeit und Laufruhe und da sehe ich größere Sauger im Vorteil, auch wenn sie langsam auszusterben scheinen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2021)

Du bist doch eh noch keine modernen Autos mit Turbomotoren gefahren, sonst würden solche Aussagen nicht immer wieder von dir kommen.
Bist halt ein ewig gestriger und Fortschritt kommt für dich nicht in Frage.
Wenn es nach dir ginge, würde wir alle mit nem 5L V8 und 20L Verbrauch rumfahren.
Kat oder OPF braucht man bestimmt auch nicht?


----------



## Zeiss (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Man kann einen größeren Sauger auch hoch verdichten und auf Sparsamkeit auslegen


Dann erzähl doch mal wie, komm, lass uns profanen Idioten deinem großen Fundus der Weiheit teilhaben. Lass mal hören...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hatte nicht an anderer Stelle jemand den Satz "Turbo läuft, Turbo säuft" geschrieben?
> Ich hab jedenfalls lieber ein 6-Zylinder-Sauger als ein 4-Zylinder-Turbo oder auch lieber einen 4- Zylinder-Sauger als einen 3-Zylinder-Turbo.
> Ich versteh einfach nicht, daß die Autokäufer so stark bevormundet werden und fast alle Hersteller weitgehend gleiche Konzepte in den Markt drücken.
> Genauso wie der E-Antrieb, einfach noch nicht konkurrenzfähig für die Langstrecke und für den Stadtverkehr braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Auto.


Was DU willst, interessiert keinen Hersteller. Genau so interessiert es 90% der Autokäufer nicht, was für ein Motor drin ist. Sie sehen 200PS, 350Nm, passt. Ob es ein R4 oder V8 ist denen sowas von egal.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Doch haben sie, denn es gibt Situationen wo man den Motor eventuell einige Zeit mal im Leerlauf laufen läßt, oder alternativ abstellt und friert... sei es nur in einem sehr langen Stau auf der Autobahn im Winter, oder im Hochsommer bei Hitze im Stau wegen der Klimaanlage...


Also ich habe nicht den Usecase im Auto zu Übernachten... dafür gibt es Hotels. Und es muss schon ein extrem langer Stau sein...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und echte Gegenargumente hast du wie gewohnt keine, aber hast ja sooo viel Ahnung...


Was für Gegenargumente erwartest du denn??? Bei dir sind jegliche Argumente Zeitverschwendung, denn du verstehst sie nicht, siehe VR6-Motor...
Aber bitte: was sollte dieses "enorm viel mehr Luft pro Zeit in den Motor gepreßt" sein? Das zeigt mal wieder, dass du einfach NULL Ahnung hast, von was du redest. Beispielsweise du hast einen 2 Liter Sauger und einen 2 Liter Turbo, der mit von mir aus 2 Bar Druck (absoluter Druck!) läuft. Wieviel "mehr" Luft passiert den Filter deiner Meinung nach?

Mehr Dreck oder Steinchen, genau... auch die Entwickler von Mann & Hummel, Hengst und Mahle sind nur Amateure im Vergleich zu dir, geil. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich will mir einfach nicht vorschreiben lassen, was ich zu kaufen habe und womit ich Spaß habe und womit nicht.


Nochmal, das interessiert die Hersteller einen feuchten Kehricht. Es gibt Abgasnormen, denen sie genügen müssen, nur das ist relevant. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, es zwingt dich keiner ein Auto zu kaufen.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ach, weil Saugmotoren so schlecht dastehen, fährst du seit vielen Jahren welche und willst nun aber auf Turbos umsteigen?


Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass Sauger schlecht sind??? Ich fahre sehr gern Sauger, den nächste V12 ist nunmal turboaufgeladen.  Und wenn er im Schnitt rund einen halben Liter weniger verbraucht, bei 100PS und 150Nm mehr, um so besser. Sowas nennt sich Fortschritt... 

Übrigens hat er kein Turboloch und hängt wahnsinnig direkt am Gas, trotz Turbo und Valvetronic, bei der die Drosselklappen eigentlich nur Deko sind... Selbst der 1 Liter R3 EcoBoost meiner Exfreundin hatte KEIN Turboloch, NULL, Nada.....


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann erzähl doch mal wie, komm, lass uns profanen Idioten deinem großen Fundus der Weiheit teilhaben. Lass mal hören...


Gut, dann liefere ich mal ein Beispiel, daß es sehr wohl mit einem Sauger geht:
Mazda 2 Skyactive (90 PS):
* 1,5 Liter 4-Zylinder Sauger
* 90 PS bei etwa 6000 U/min
* ca. 148 Nm bei etwa 4000 U/min
* 0-100 in 9,8 Sekunden
* Verbrauch etwa 4,8 Liter und die sind realistisch auch im realen Leben erreichbar!

Ich kenn kein Fahrzeug mit R3-Turbo in der bis 100 PS Klasse, das so wenig verbraucht und so schnell beschleunigt und dazu noch so laufruhig ist wie der 4-Zylinder.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Was DU willst, interessiert keinen Hersteller. Genau so interessiert es 90% der Autokäufer nicht, was für ein Motor drin ist. Sie sehen 200PS, 350Nm, passt. Ob es ein R4 oder V8 ist denen sowas von egal.


Was ich will, das wollen viele Autoenthusiasten ebenso und für die werden die Sportmodelle gebaut, nur leider mit zu wenig Zylindern und Hubraum wie ich finde.
Warum fährst du eigentlich (angeblich) einen V12, könntest doch auch einfach einen R4 fahren, wenn das so egal ist mit Hubraum und Zylindern...? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht den Usecase im Auto zu Übernachten... dafür gibt es Hotels. Und es muss schon ein extrem langer Stau sein...


Paar Stunden Stau hab ich unzählige male erlebt, die sind weder im Winter noch im Hochsommer angenehm bei stehendem Motor.
Im Auto übernachten tun auch einige, ich bisher noch nicht, aber da werden sicher auch einige die Nacht durch den Motor laufen lassen, würde ich im Winter bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen ebenso machen, sofern ich kein Hotel mehr finde oder mir keins leisten kann oder will.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei dir sind jegliche Argumente Zeitverschwendung, denn du verstehst sie nicht, siehe VR6-Motor...


Welches deiner Argumente hab ich denn nicht angenommen bezogen auf den VR6-Motor?

Ich hab sogar von selbst, schon bevor deine Meinung zu dem Motor kam geschrieben, daß ich den in der ersten Generation nicht optimal fand, abgesehen vom Sound, der immer schon geil war.

Ich gehöre hier zu den wenigen Teilnehmern, die in der Lage sind auch andere Meinungen anzunehmen und sich selbst zu korregieren, wenn ich merke, daß ich falsch lag, was öfter mal vor kommt.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber bitte: was sollte dieses "enorm viel mehr Luft pro Zeit in den Motor gepreßt" sein? Das zeigt mal wieder, dass du einfach NULL Ahnung hast, von was du redest. Beispielsweise du hast einen 2 Liter Sauger und einen 2 Liter Turbo, der mit von mir aus 2 Bar Druck (absoluter Druck!) läuft. Wieviel "mehr" Luft passiert den Filter deiner Meinung nach?


2 Bar sind der doppelte Druck, also doppelt so viel Luft und das doppelte Risiko das Schmutz in den Motor kommt, wenn der Luftfilter diesen nicht zurückhalten kann.

Hatte letztlich in einem Forum gelesen, daß ein Turbolader durch ein Steinchen kaputt gegangen sein soll, der Schaden belief sich auf etwa 2200 €, der Hersteller verweigerte laut Fahrzeuginhaber wohl die Garantie.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Nochmal, das interessiert die Hersteller einen feuchten Kehricht. Es gibt Abgasnormen, denen sie genügen müssen, nur das ist relevant. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, es zwingt dich keiner ein Auto zu kaufen.


Und die Abgasnormen kann man ebenso mit Saugern erreichen, siehe Mazda!


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, dann liefere ich mal ein Beispiel, daß es sehr wohl mit einem Sauger geht:
> Mazda 2 Skyactive (90 PS):
> * 1,5 Liter 4-Zylinder Sauger
> * 90 PS bei etwa 6000 U/min
> ...


Corsa F, 1,2L R3T, 100Ps bei 5500 1/min, 205 nM bei 1750 1/min, 9,9 Sekunden und 4,2-4,3L Verbrauch.
Vor allem, woher weisst du das der Verbrauch realistisch ist?
Wann bist du den gefahren?

Edit:
Btw, welcher Druck vorm Luftfilter?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Corsa F, 1,2L R3T, 100Ps bei 5500 1/min, 205 nM bei 1750 1/min, 9,9 Sekunden und 4,2-4,3L Verbrauch.


Zum einen hat der 10 PS mehr, zum anderen deutlich mehr maximales Drehmoment und zugleich auch ein viel breiteres Drehmomentplateau und trotzdem ist er laut Datenblatt ca. 0,1 Sekunden langsamer von 0-100 als der M2, das zeigt doch deutlich, daß Sauger im Vorteil sein können, der Turbo schafft es ja hier nichtmal rund 300ccm zu kompensieren, was die Fahrleistungen angeht, da helfen die tollen Drehmomentwerte auf dem Papier anscheinend auch nicht weiter.
Außerdem würde ich immer einen 4-Zylinder bevorzugen, weil der viel laufruhiger ist als ein R3-Turbo und letztendlich ist die Laufruhe und damit der Antriebskomfort wichtiger als die pure Leistung eines Motor, sofern man damit keine Rennen fährt (was auf öffentlichen Straßen zum Glück verboten ist!).



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor allem, woher weisst du das der Verbrauch realistisch ist?


Woher weißt du, daß der Verbrauch bei deinem Corsa-Beispiel realistisch ist? 

Zum M2 gibt es immerhin einige ausführliche Videotests auf YT wo auch was zu den Verbrauchswerten gesagt wird und die werden dort gelobt, eben weil der Motor so sparsam ist, teils auch durch das Mildhybrid-System und die langen Gangübersetzungen (bei 100 Km/h nur etwa 1750 U/min im 6.Gang) begünstigt, ebenso durch das geringe Fahrzeuggewicht.
Hätten sie in den M2 nun den 2,5 Liter R4-Sauger (oder noch lieber einen 2,5-3 Liter R5 ) rein gepackt und dazu noch bessere Bremsen verbaut, vorallem an den Hinterrädern und das Design mehr nach meinem Geschmack gestaltet, wäre das Auto einer meiner Favoriten.


----------



## Venom89 (1. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre hier zu den wenigen Teilnehmern, die in der Lage sind auch andere Meinungen anzunehmen und sich selbst zu korregieren, wenn ich merke, daß ich falsch lag, was öfter mal vor kommt.



Uh neee. Kein bisschen  




> 2 Bar sind der doppelte Druck, also doppelt so viel Luft und das doppelte Risiko das Schmutz in den Motor kommt, wenn der Luftfilter diesen nicht zurückhalten kann.



Da bist du in die Falle getappt. 
Ließ seine Frage doch nochmal Herr Ingenieur, eventuell kommst du ja noch drauf. 

Eventuell habe ich es ja auch falsch verstanden, denn als dummer Kfz Mechatroniker habe ich ja sowieso keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. März 2021)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Uh neee. Kein bisschen


Das kannst du auch gerade beurteilen... 
Du bist doch eh nur hier um zu mobben!



Venom89 schrieb:


> Eventuell habe ich es ja auch falsch verstanden, denn als dummer Kfz Mechatroniker habe ich ja sowieso keine Ahnung.


Ist das lesen und verstehen meiner Texte wirklich so ein großes Problem? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß hier keine KFZ-Mechaniker oder Meister schreiben, falls ich damit falsch liege, möge man mir das verzeihen, dann schließe ich diese nicht in meine Aussage mit ein!


Im übrigen hattest du soweit ich weiß vor dieser Äußerung von mir noch in keinem der Auto-Threads etwas sinnvolles zum Thema beigetragen, also warum mußt gerade du dich dann von meiner Aussage angesproche fühlen?


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, dann liefere ich mal ein Beispiel, daß es sehr wohl mit einem Sauger geht:
> Mazda 2 Skyactive (90 PS):
> * 1,5 Liter 4-Zylinder Sauger
> * 90 PS bei etwa 6000 U/min
> ...





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zum einen hat der 10 PS mehr, zum anderen deutlich mehr maximales Drehmoment und zugleich auch ein viel breiteres Drehmomentplateau und trotzdem ist er laut Datenblatt ca. 0,1 Sekunden langsamer von 0-100 als der M2, das zeigt doch deutlich, daß Sauger im Vorteil sein können, der Turbo schafft es ja hier nichtmal rund 300ccm zu kompensieren, was die Fahrleistungen angeht, da helfen die tollen Drehmomentwerte auf dem Papier anscheinend auch nicht weiter.
> Außerdem würde ich immer einen 4-Zylinder bevorzugen, weil der viel laufruhiger ist als ein R3-Turbo und letztendlich ist die Laufruhe und damit der Antriebskomfort wichtiger als die pure Leistung eines Motor, sofern man damit keine Rennen fährt (was auf öffentlichen Straßen zum Glück verboten ist!).
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe oben, du hast die Anforderungen gestellt, ich hab dir ein Beispiel gegeben.
Vor allem vergisst du dazu das Getriebe bzw dessen Übersetzung.
Ich habe auch nie von einem realistischen Verbauch beim Corsa geredet, das sind einfach die Daten vom Hersteller.
Und warum redest immer wieder von Laufruhe und bringst nen Fünfender ins Spiel?

Zum Schluss musst du immer die Frage beantworten.
Welcher Druck vorm Luftfilter?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, du hast die Anforderungen gestellt, ich hab dir ein Beispiel gegeben.
> Vor allem vergisst du dazu das Getriebe bzw dessen Übersetzung.
> Ich habe auch nie von einem realistischen Verbauch beim Corsa geredet, das sind einfach die Daten vom Hersteller.


Soweit sogut, klar muß man die Autos insgesamt betrachten und kann daher die beiden unterschiedlichen Motorkonzepte nur bedingt miteinander vergleichen, es zeigt aber dennoch, daß ein vergleichsweise drehmomentschwacher Sauger einen drehmomentstärkeren Turbo in seine Schranken weisen kann, wenn der Hersteller am Auto insgesamt alles richtig macht.
Warum geht Mazda den Weg mit Saugern weiter, wenn das eurer Ansicht nach so verkehrt ist?

Ich hab dazu meine Meinung, die können eben sehr sparsame Motoren bauen, die trotzdem spritzig sind in solch recht leichten Fahrzeugen und dazu verbauen sie tolle Getriebe, die sich super schalten lassen.
Welcher Kleinwagen hat sonst ein Getriebe, bei dem man gerade mal bei 1750 U/min bei Tempo 100 ist?
Daß man im 6. Gang dann keine dolle Beschleunigung erwarten darf ist natürlich klar, aber dafür kann man ja in den 4. oder 5. zurück schalten, wenn das Tempo das noch erlaubt.
Wichtig ist doch, daß man auf Langstrecken wenig Verbrauch, wenig Motorverschleiß und wenig Motorgeräusch hat und eben das scheint meiner Ansicht nach kein anderer Hersteller in der Kleinwagenklasse besser umgesetzt zu haben als Mazda.

Nur hätte sie das meiner Ansicht nach mit dem 1,5 Litern lassen sollen und gleich den 2 Liter verbauen sollen, von mir aus auch auf 100 PS gedrosselt, aber mit 210 Nm bei 3500 U/min, damit würde der kleine und leichte M2 nochmal deutlich besser beschleunigen, ich schätze mal in 8,5-9 Sekunden auf 100 und man hätte dann auch im 6. Gang noch mehr Durchzug. Der Verbrauch würde auch nur minimal steigen, erstrecht da die 2 Liter R4 ja noch zwei Zylinder abschalten können.

Btw. was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Mazda Disotto-Motor mit Kompressionszündung?



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und warum redest immer wieder von Laufruhe und bringst nen Fünfender ins Spiel?


Weil der einen geilen Sound liefert und auch nicht merklich unruhiger läuft als ein R4, vorallem nicht wenn er Ausgleichswellen und eine gute Motorhalterung bekommt.
Realistischer ist und bleibt aber der R4, der reißt mich vom Sound zwar nicht vom Hocker, aber ist leise und kultiviert, fast ein wenig wie ein E-Motor, zumindest unter ca. 3000 U/min.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum Schluss musst du immer die Frage beantworten.
> Welcher Druck vorm Luftfilter?


Saugdruck bzw. Unterdruck, beim Saugmotor durch die Saugwirkung der Kolben, bei geöffneten Einlassventilen und abwärts laufenden Kolben. 
Beim Turbomotor wird die Ansaugluft noch verdichtet, also mehr Luft angesaugt als bei einem vergleichbaren Saugmotor.
Das es vielleicht ein V8 oder V12 gibt, der freisaugend mehr Luft ansaugt als ein R3-Turbo ist klar, darum schrieb ich ja bei einem "vergleichbaren" Saugmotor.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2021)

Du hast die Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet.
Welcher Druck vorm Luftfilter?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welcher Druck vorm Luftfilter?


Woher soll ich das wissen, hängt doch von vielen unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab, die ich erleutert habe!


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2 Bar sind der doppelte Druck, also doppelt so viel Luft und das doppelte Risiko das Schmutz in den Motor kommt, wenn der Luftfilter diesen nicht zurückhalten kann.





Tim1974 schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen, hängt doch von vielen unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab, die ich erleutert habe!


Siehe deine Aussage oben.
Du hast garnichts erläutert.
Warum sollte der Druck den der Lader erzeugt den Luftfilter interessieren?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Druck den der Lader erzeugt den Luftfilter interessieren?


Weil der Lader durch den Luftfilter hindurch Luft ansaugt, es fließt also mehr Luft pro Zeit durch den Luftfilter als bei einem vergleichbaren Saugmotor.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2021)

Warum sollte da mehr Luft fliessen?
Du verdichtest ja die Luft um aus der gleichen Menge Luft mehr Leistung zu generieren.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum?


Mir war so, als wenn du Sauger bevorzugt hättest. Zumal der E65/E66 mittlerweile ziemlich gut gereift ist und nicht wirklich so alt wirkt, wie das Auto mittlerweile ist. Aber gut, im Zweifel bleibt dir ja noch der 8er .


----------



## Zeiss (2. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, dann liefere ich mal ein Beispiel, daß es sehr wohl mit einem Sauger geht:
> Mazda 2 Skyactive (90 PS):
> * 1,5 Liter 4-Zylinder Sauger
> * 90 PS bei etwa 6000 U/min
> ...


Die 4,8 Liter sind Bullshit, siehe hier: klick mich


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich will, das wollen viele Autoenthusiasten ebenso und für die werden die Sportmodelle gebaut, nur leider mit zu wenig Zylindern und Hubraum wie ich finde.


Die Autoenthusiasten interessieren die Automobilindustrie bei 0815 Fahrzeugen NICHT, ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!!!


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum fährst du eigentlich (angeblich) einen V12, könntest doch auch einfach einen R4 fahren, wenn das so egal ist mit Hubraum und Zylindern...?


Zu blöd zum Lesen? Ich gehöre nicht zu den 90%...
Willst du mir etwas unterstellen?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Paar Stunden Stau hab ich unzählige male erlebt, die sind weder im Winter noch im Hochsommer angenehm bei stehendem Motor.
> Im Auto übernachten tun auch einige, ich bisher noch nicht, aber da werden sicher auch einige die Nacht durch den Motor laufen lassen, würde ich im Winter bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen ebenso machen, sofern ich kein Hotel mehr finde oder mir keins leisten kann oder will.


Du weißt schon, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist den Motor im Stand laufen zu lassen?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Welches deiner Argumente hab ich denn nicht angenommen bezogen auf den VR6-Motor?


Du hast sie einfach unkommentiert stehen gelassen...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar von selbst, schon bevor deine Meinung zu dem Motor kam geschrieben, daß ich den in der ersten Generation nicht optimal fand, abgesehen vom Sound, der immer schon geil war.


VR6 ist VR6, die Grundkonstruktion ist DIESELBE!!!!!!


Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2 Bar sind der doppelte Druck, also doppelt so viel Luft und das doppelte Risiko das Schmutz in den Motor kommt, wenn der Luftfilter diesen nicht zurückhalten kann.


                       

Ahhhhhhh, zu geil.

Nein, das ist Blödsinn 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hatte letztlich in einem Forum gelesen, daß ein Turbolader durch ein Steinchen kaputt gegangen sein soll, der Schaden belief sich auf etwa 2200 €, der Hersteller verweigerte laut Fahrzeuginhaber wohl die Garantie.


Das muss aber ein größeres Steinchen gewesen sein...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und die Abgasnormen kann man ebenso mit Saugern erreichen, siehe Mazda!


Um welchen Preis? Ich sage nur Verdichtung von 14:1, die die etwas Plan von der Materie haben, werden direkt wissen, was der Spaß bedeutet..


Venom89 schrieb:


> Eventuell habe ich es ja auch falsch verstanden, denn als dummer Kfz Mechatroniker habe ich ja sowieso keine Ahnung.


Oh, noch einer, sehr cool  Dann weiß ich, wem ich blöde Fragen stellen kann, wenn ich welche habe 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen, hängt doch von vielen unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab, die ich erleutert habe!


Nö, eigentlich nicht 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weil der Lader durch den Luftfilter hindurch Luft ansaugt, es fließt also mehr Luft pro Zeit durch den Luftfilter als bei einem vergleichbaren Saugmotor.


Nein.


Captn schrieb:


> Mir war so, als wenn du Sauger bevorzugt hättest. Zumal der E65/E66 mittlerweile ziemlich gut gereift ist und nicht wirklich so alt wirkt, wie das Auto mittlerweile ist.


Ich liebe große Sauger, das stimmt. E65/E66 ist wirklich gereift und fällt auch nicht mehr so auf, wie früher (vor allem wenn es ein LCI ist), sind halt mehr Kisten unterwegs, die diese aufgesetzte Heckklappen haben. Meiner ist mittlerweile 14, wird dieses Jahr 15, aber er fährt sich absolut tip top. Was das Fahrwerk angeht ist er richtig richtig gut, sowohl Komfort als auch die Standfestigkeit. Die Standfestigkeit vor allem, wenn man ihn mit dem E38 vergleicht. Adaptiv Drive hatte der E38 nicht, aber sein Fahrwerk war auch richtig gut, wenn er nur etwas robuster wäre.

Der F01/F02 ist fahrwerktechnisch ein minimaler Schritt zurück, aber wirklich nur minimal. Das merkt man nur dann, wenn man aus einem E65/E66 direkt in den F01/F02 einsteigt, denke mal, wenn man ihn einpaar Tage fährt, merkt man es auch nicht mehr. Antriebstechnisch ist der F01/F02 eine ganz andere Liga, diese Kombination aus einem großen Turbomotor und dem 8HP Getriebe ist schon sehr sehr geil, er geht vorwärts wie am Gummiband gezogen, egal in welchem Drehzahlbereich, einfach vorwärts. Das 8HP ist einfach erste Sahne. Das i-Tüpfelchen wäre der adaptive Differential (glaub so heißt das Ding) aus dem M3 / M5 / M6, aber ich denke, er hätte da einpaar Problemchen mit dem Drehmoment klar zu kommen... immerhin sind es rund 3,5kNm im ersten Gang und 2,4 im zweiten...


Captn schrieb:


> Aber gut, im Zweifel bleibt dir ja noch der 8er .


Eben  So richtig schön oldschool, ohne Schnickschnack.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die 4,8 Liter sind Bullshit, siehe hier: klick mich


Richtig lesen mein Lieber und erst dann meckern! 
1. Ist der Test alt, also da geht es nicht um die heutigen Neuwagen (20/21-Jahrgänge), bei denen an der Elektronik und Software was gemacht sein kann.
2. Der entscheidener Unterschied, der Testwagen hat nur 5 Gänge, der lange 6. Gang fehlt, ergo steigt auch der Durchschnittsverbrauch!
3. Hängt der Verbrauch auch immer sehr stark von der Fahrweise ab, ebenso von der Strecke (mehr oder weniger Steigungen).
4. Liegt trotz der 3 Punkte der Verbrauch extrem dicht an den Werksangaben drann, laut anderer Tests mit aktuellen Versionen mit 6-Gang-Schaltung kann man die Werksangabe sogar unterbieten!



Zeiss schrieb:


> Zu blöd zum Lesen?


Diese Frage solltest du dir lieber öfter selbst stellen (siehe oben) - Glashaus ... Steine... ! 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Willst du mir etwas unterstellen?


Wiegesagt, ich hab da so ein Bild von dir, was du immer wieder und immer mehr bestätigst... 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist den Motor im Stand laufen zu lassen?


Frieren und dadurch krank werden ist aber erlaubt...
Dann müßte es auch verboten sein riesige Motoren zu fahren, die bei jeder Fahrt weitaus mehr Abgase erzeugen als ein mittelgroßer Motor bei Stunden im Leerlauf (pro Stunde verbraucht ein moderner Motor rund 0,5 Liter Benzin), überleg mal wieviel du mit deinen Prollkarren (wobei immer noch fraglich ist, ob du die nicht nur in deiner Phantasie hast) verbrauchst, wenn du damit posen gehst... 



Zeiss schrieb:


> VR6 ist VR6, die Grundkonstruktion ist DIESELBE!!!!!!


Trotzdem wurde an den Problemen gearbeitet und der Motor immer weiter verbessert.
Die VR-Bauweise kommt meines Wissens nach z.B. sogar im Bentley als W12 zum Einsatz.
Auch wenn ich die Grundkonstruktion nicht ideal finde, ist der Motor insgesamt völlig ok und ich gehe fest davon aus, daß das was mich störte, zum Teil daran lag, daß ich kein sehr gutes Gebrauchtexemplar erwischt hatte und zum anderen mit späteren Motorgenerationen vieles verbessert wurde.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhh, zu geil.
> 
> Nein, das ist Blödsinn


2 Bar ist das doppelte von einem Bar und 1 Bar ist der normale Druck, soweit ich weiß.
Aber im Grunde ist mir das auch völlig  egal, du stellst eine Frage in den Raum, die du vermutlich selbst nicht beantworten kann und sollte ich die richtig beantworten verdrehst du mir sowieso wieder die Aussage um sie als falsch darzustellen... 

Außerdem interessiert mich die Frage und die Antwort nichtmal.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Um welchen Preis? Ich sage nur Verdichtung von 14:1, die die etwas Plan von der Materie haben, werden direkt wissen, was der Spaß bedeutet..


Achja, bist du auch wieder schlauer als die Mazda-Ingenieure? 

Was meinst du warum deren Autos so zuverlässig und langlebig sind?

Im übrigen finde ich nirgends einen Wert von 14:1 beim Mazda 2, außerdem wäre das so schlecht, warum halten Dieselmotoren mit teils Verdichtungen über 20:1 manchmal eine Million km?



Zeiss schrieb:


> Oh, noch einer, sehr cool  Dann weiß ich, wem ich blöde Fragen stellen kann, wenn ich welche habe


Es gibt tatsächlich Dinge, die du nicht weißt und noch jemand fragen mußt? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Nein.


Ah, das mehr an Luft (verdichteter Luft) ist also einfach so plötzlich da, sehr interessante Physik! 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte da mehr Luft fliessen?
> Du verdichtest ja die Luft um aus der gleichen Menge Luft mehr Leistung zu generieren.


Richtig, aber durch das Verdichten entsteht doch mehr Unterdruck vor dem Verdichter, oder nicht?

Ein Turbomotor arbeitet doch mit mehr Luft im Brennraum, dazu kann dann auch mehr Kraftstoff verbrannt werden, was wiederum für mehr Leistung sorgt, er verhält sich also ähnlich, als hätte er mehr Hubraum.

Im Prinzip ähneld ein Turbolader einer Gasturbine, nur daß er keine Brennkammern hat, das übernehmen die Brennräume in den Zylindern des Kolbenmotors.
Was meinst du welche Luftmengen durch eine Gasturbine fließen...


----------



## Zeiss (2. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wiegesagt, ich hab da so ein Bild von dir, was du immer wieder und immer mehr bestätigst...


Nochmal, willst du mir was unterstellen?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Frieren und dadurch krank werden ist aber erlaubt...
> Dann müßte es auch verboten sein riesige Motoren zu fahren, die bei jeder Fahrt weitaus mehr Abgase erzeugen als ein mittelgroßer Motor bei Stunden im Leerlauf (pro Stunde verbraucht ein moderner Motor rund 0,5 Liter Benzin), überleg mal wieviel du mit deinen Prollkarren (wobei immer noch fraglich ist, ob du die nicht nur in deiner Phantasie hast) verbrauchst, wenn du damit posen gehst...


Ach, jetzt gehe ich damit auch posen? Wow....

Zieh dir das hier rein: https://www.bussgeldkataloge.de/motor-laufen-lassen/


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wurde an den Problemen gearbeitet und der Motor immer weiter verbessert.
> Die VR-Bauweise kommt meines Wissens nach z.B. sogar im Bentley als W12 zum Einsatz.
> Auch wenn ich die Grundkonstruktion nicht ideal finde, ist der Motor insgesamt völlig ok und ich gehe fest davon aus, daß das was mich störte, zum Teil daran lag, daß ich kein sehr gutes Gebrauchtexemplar erwischt hatte und zum anderen mit späteren Motorgenerationen vieles verbessert wurde.


Das zeigt mal wieder, dass du einfach nicht in deine Birne reinkriegst.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> 2 Bar ist das doppelte von einem Bar und 1 Bar ist der normale Druck, soweit ich weiß.


Ja, das ist richtig, toll, du rechnen kannst du schon mal!


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde ist mir das auch völlig  egal, du stellst eine Frage in den Raum, die du vermutlich selbst nicht beantworten kann und sollte ich die richtig beantworten verdrehst du mir sowieso wieder die Aussage um sie als falsch darzustellen...
> 
> Außerdem interessiert mich die Frage und die Antwort nichtmal.


Achkomm, so schwer ist es doch nicht 
Wo verdrehe ich was? Zeig mir einen Satz, wo das passiert sein sollte. Du machst hier auf dicke Hose und blickst nicht mal die einfachsten physikalischen Zusammenhänge.. du hast bereits mehrfach einen Schubser in die richtige Richtung bekommen, aber du blickst es nicht.

Weine nicht, alles wird gut 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Achja, bist du auch wieder schlauer als die Mazda-Ingenieure?


Nein, habe ich auch nie behauptet.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was meinst du warum deren Autos so zuverlässig und langlebig sind?


Ja, sind sie, aber die Probleme, die sie haben, sind dieselben wie bei europäischen Fahrzeugen, Steuerketten, AGR, ...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich nirgends einen Wert von 14:1 beim Mazda 2, außerdem wäre das so schlecht, warum halten Dieselmotoren mit teils Verdichtungen über 20:1 manchmal eine Million km?


Quelle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkyActiv#Skyactiv-G


> 1.5 l
> 
> The Skyactiv-G 1.5, or (PR-VP RS) for RWD applications and (P5 VPS F-P5) for FWD applications, is a 1,496 cc (91.3 cu in) engine with a 74.5 mm (2.93 in) bore and an 85.8 mm (3.38 in) stroke.
> 
> ...


Okay?
Die Dieselmotoren sind nochmal eine ganz andere Welt, Anordnung der Ventile, Brennkammerform, ..... Hast du schon mal die Dieselkurbelwelle gesehen, so im Vergleich zu der eines Benziners? Oder die Pleuelstangen mit Lager? Ich schätze mal nicht...


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ah, das mehr an Luft (verdichteter Luft) ist also einfach so plötzlich da, sehr interessante Physik!


Nein, du blickst es nur nicht  


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber durch das Verdichten entsteht doch mehr Unterdruck vor dem Verdichter, oder nicht?


Warum sollte es?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nochmal, willst du mir was unterstellen?


Das muß ich leider beJAen, will das hier aber nicht weiter ausführen, weil wir sonst immer mehr vom Thema ab kommen.
Nur soviel, ich hab den Eindruck, du suchst nach jeglicher Gelegenheit mich runter zu machen, zu beleidigen oder meine Erklärungen, selbst wenn sie teils richtig sind, als falsch darzustellen.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt gehe ich damit auch posen? Wow....


Wozu braucht man sonst einen V12 (sofern du den auch in der Realität hast)?

Ich bin auch ein Freund von starken und großen Motoren, besonders von großen Saugern, aber ich bin dennoch vernünftig genug mir sowas nicht zu kaufen, zum einen weil ich kein Geld verschwenden will, zum anderen weil mich ein Kleinwagen mit dem heutzutage auch dort verbauten Luxus (Klimaautomatik, Navigation mit Echtzeitdaten, diverse Assistenzsysteme, Sitzheizung, Lenkradheizung usw.) ebenso von A nach B bringt, nichtmal nennenswert langsamer oder unkomfortabler (sofern man nicht im Kleinwagen hinten sitzen muß).

Auch das Umweltargument sollte man hier nicht gänzlich außen vor lassen, du fährst angeblich einen V12 und meinst mich belehren zu müssen, daß man einen 3/4-Zylinder-Motor nicht im Stand laufen lassen darf, jetzt nicht dein ernst? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das zeigt mal wieder, dass du einfach nicht in deine Birne reinkriegst.


Und dann wieder solche Beleidigungen und dann wundest du dich, wenn man dich nicht ernst nimmt? 

Du bist super darin, zu kritisieren und dich über andere lustig zu machen, aber wirklich erklärt hast du bisher nicht viel in den 3 Threads, also kann man auch nicht wissen, was du weißt, mit Arroganz macht man nicht den Eindruck bestes Fachwissen zu besitzen.

Ich bleibe bei der Meinung, die VW-Ingenieure werden wissen, warum sie so lange am VR- und W-Konzept, wobei es keine echten W-Motoren sind, festgehalten haben.
Der W12 kam auch im Audi A8 zum Einsatz, Audi hat nun wirklich zu recht einen excellenten Ruf, was Qualität und Haltbarkeit der Fahrzeuge angeht, ich glaube nichtmal du wirst dem widersprechen wollen!

Und nochmal zu meinen praktischen VR6-Erfahrungen, nur bezogen auf meinen gebrauchten Golf 3 mit eher schlechten Kompressionswerten:
Pro:
* Super Sound
* kultivierter Motorlauf
* Steuerkette statt Zahnriemen
* geringe Anschaffungskosten
* geringerer Wartungsaufwand gegenüber einem V6 (mit zwei Zylinderköpfen)
* geringes Gewicht
* geringer Platzbedarf

Contra:
* Leistung bleibt etwas hinter den Erwartungen zurück, gerade bei warmem bzw. heißem Motor
* hoher Kraftstoffverbrauch innerorts (ich lag da bei etwa 16 Litern Super Plus bei reinem Stadtbetrieb mit vielen Kurzstrecken)

Ich würde den VR6 dennoch jedem R4 oder sogar fast jedem (gleichstarken) R5 gegenüber vorziehen.

Btw. wo wir gerade wieder bei den VR-Motoren sind, wie findest du eigentlich den VR5? 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie, aber die Probleme, die sie haben, sind dieselben wie bei europäischen Fahrzeugen, Steuerketten, AGR, ...


Von Steuerkettenproblemen hab ich noch nirgends bei Mazda-Motoren was gehört oder gelesen.
Immerhin bekommt man 3 Jahre Garantie oder bis 100.000 km (je nach dem was zuerst eintritt)
und kann auf bis zu 8 Jahre oder  insgesamt 150.000 km (je nach dem was zuerst eintritt)
die Garantie verlängern.
Gegen Korrosion bekommt man sogar 12 Jahre Garantie, ohne Aufpreis.

Schlechte Autos bauen die ganz sicher nicht, soviel ist schon mal sicher!



Zeiss schrieb:


> Warum sollte es?



Ok, vielleicht liege ich ja irgendwo falsch, du bist also der Meinung, daß ein Turbomotor mit der gleichen Luftmenge arbeitet wie ein vergleichbarer Saugmotor und die Luft nur auf engerem Raum komprimiert?

Nagut, aber selbst wenn das so sein sollte, das Verdichterrad eines Turboladers oder Kompressors läuft doch vermutlich mit über 100.000 U/min, du meinst also ernsthaft, daß dadurch nicht statistisch gesehen die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, daß mehr Dreck in den Motor kommt, als bei einem vergleichbaren Saugmotor?
Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, daß der Luftfilter irgendwann nicht mehr so gut filtern kann, vielleicht auch mal zu spät gewechselt wird, oder mal nicht richtig sitzt...


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> zum anderen weil mich ein Kleinwagen mit dem heutzutage auch dort verbauten Luxus (Klimaautomatik, Navigation mit Echtzeitdaten, diverse Assistenzsysteme, Sitzheizung, Lenkradheizung usw.) ebenso von A nach B bringt, nichtmal nennenswert langsamer oder unkomfortabler (sofern man nicht im Kleinwagen hinten sitzen muß).


Wenn du einen Kleinwagen kaufst und ihn fährst, sitzt du selten hinten. 
Im Zoe hinten sitzen ist natürlich nicht schön, aber für den Stadtverkehr reicht auch das aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Kleinwagen kaufst und ihn fährst, sitzt du selten hinten.



Stimmt.  
Ich hab Kleinwagen eigentlich nie gemocht und auch nie was kleineres als einen Golf 2 gehabt oder gefahren, aber damals war ein 2er ja vermutlich kleiner als heute eine aktueller Polo.
Mit den Jahren finde ich aber seltsamerweise gefallen an Kleinwagen, ich finde sie wirken irgendwie jung, frisch, zeitgemäß und sind ungemein viel praktischer im Stadtverkehr als mein letztes Auto (Opel Omega B), auch wenn ich es toll fand mit V6, Automatik und Heckantrieb zu fahren und so viel Platz zu haben, den ich aber fast nie auch nur annähernd brauchte, außer selten mal um von Ikea große Regale zu holen.

Mein Problem ist aber, daß mein Fahrprofil in Zukunft, wenn ich wieder ein Auto habe, doch weniger Stadt und mehr Umland und Autobahn betreffen wird und da sind die heutigen Klein(st)wagen eben dann doch nicht die allererste Wahl, weil die Motoren dafür oft zu schwachbrüstig sind, bei Autobahntempo oft zu hoch drehen um angenehm leise und sparsam zu bleiben und auch die Sicherheit (Crashtests) sollte man da nicht vernachlässigen.
Müßte ich nur in der Stadt fahren, wäre wirklich ein Elektroauto mein Favorit, aber so wie es aussieht, paßt das für mich halt nicht.
Allgemein ärgert mich der Fahrzeugmarkt momentan, kommt mir ein wenig vor wie bei den Smartphones, fast so als würden die Hersteller bewußt Schwachstellen einbauen und nur bei absoluten Topmodellen dann alles perfekt machen, wobei die mir dann meist zu teuer sind.

Am liebsten würde ich mir mein eigenes Auto bauen... 
Soll ich weiter ausführen, welche Eckdaten das haben würde...?


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht liege ich ja irgendwo falsch, du bist also der Meinung, daß ein Turbomotor mit der gleichen Luftmenge arbeitet wie ein vergleichbarer Saugmotor und die Luft nur auf engerem Raum komprimiert?
> 
> Nagut, aber selbst wenn das so sein sollte, das Verdichterrad eines Turboladers oder Kompressors läuft doch vermutlich mit über 100.000 U/min, du meinst also ernsthaft, daß dadurch nicht statistisch gesehen die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, daß mehr Dreck in den Motor kommt, als bei einem vergleichbaren Saugmotor?


Wow, du hast anscheinend endlich begriffen, was ein Turbolader macht. 
Warum sollte die Drehzahl etwas am maximalen Unterdruck ändern? 
Was meinst du denn wie hoch der beim Sauger und beim Turbo ist?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, du hast anscheinend endlich begriffen, was ein Turbolader macht.


Das hatte ich von Anfang an begriffen, nur das mit dem Sog, bzw. der angesaugten Luftmenge leuchtet mir noch nicht so recht ein.
Gut, Physik war noch nie so meins, das muß ich dazu sagen.
Findest du das nicht auch irgenwie unlogisch, daß ein Verdichter, der mit rund 100.000 U/min läuft nicht mehr Luft einsaugt, als Kolben die sich runter bewegen, bei denen die Kurbelwelle mit vielleicht maximal rund 6000 U/min läuft?
Aber wenn ihr euch da einig seit, daß beim Turbomotor nicht mehr Luft eingesaugt wird wie beim gleichgroßen Sauger, bestätigt das meine Meinung zur Physik, maximal unlogisch, wenn ich was physikalisch erklären will, kann ich meine eigene Logik nehmen, was mir richtig erscheint und dann genau das Gegenteil davon wird physikalisch meist richtig sein. 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Drehzahl etwas am maximalen Unterdruck ändern?


Die Drehzahl erstmal nichts, aber wenn ich ein Gebläse aufstelle, bewege ich halt damit auch mehr Luft als wenn ich keines aufstelle, oder nicht?
Nehmen wir mal einen Lüfter, wenn ich mir beispielweise einen riesigen Lüfter in die offene Balkontür stelle, der von außen nach innen pustet, kommt meiner Ansicht nach mehr Luft rein, als wenn ich die Balkontür ohne Lüfter nur öffne.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Soll ich weiter ausführen, welche Eckdaten das haben würde...?


Unbedingt.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unbedingt.


Gut, hatte gehofft, daß das kommt. 

Vorweg, ich seh bzw. erahne schon die Bemerkungen, die danach kommen werden, daher gleich vorweg, es ist ein bloßes Gedankenspiel, ist nicht sinnvoll oder nötig, sicherlich auch unwirtschaftlich und problembehaftet, mich würden aber von der mangelhaften Sinnhaftigkeit mal abgesehen die sachlichen Argumente interessieren?

Mir gefällt z.B. der Citreon C1 ganz gut, darauf (Größe und Design) würde ich im Grund aufbauen, die Karosserie aber in extremem Leichtbau fertigen, also Alu und moderne Kunststoffe, alle so behandelt, daß es keine Korrosion mehr gibt.
Nun zum Motor, der 3-Zylinder würde verschwinden, wie wäre es stattdessen mit einem 4-Zylinder, der ein Liter Hubraum hat, allerdings pro Zylinder und als hochverdichteter Sauger mit Direkteinspritzung, so ausgelegt, daß es um maximales Drehmoment bei minimalen Drehzahlen geht und ein entsprechend lang abgestuftes 6-Gang-Getriebe oder 9-Stufen-Automatik.
Durch die 4 Liter Hubraum könnte man die Übersetzungen sicherlich so wählen, daß man bei 100 Km /h im größten Gang nur ca. 1100-1200 U/min bräuchte, was den Verbrauch wieder sehr weit senken würde.
Die Vibrationen des riesigen Hubraums pro Zylinder wären aber sicherlich hier das Hauptproblem, darum würde ich ggf. vom Reihenmotorkonzept abrücken und zum Boxer-Prinzip wechseln, was auch einen sehr niedrigen Schwerpunkt ermöglichen würde.
Als Nennleistung etwa 250-300 PS bei 5000 U/min, Drehmoment etwa 400-430 Nm bei 3000 U/min, Fahrzeugleergewicht etwa 900 kg vollgetankt.
Den Boxermotor könnte man dann auch einfach unter dem Fußraum der zweiten Sitzreihe positionieren, da ich eh die Hinterachse antreiben wollen würde, vorne im früheren Motorraum würde der Kofferraum Platz finden, hinten eventuell noch ein weiterer Kofferraum, sofern Motor und Getriebe das zulassen würden.
Also ein wenig so wie ein Twingo, nur mit dem Motor etwas weiter vorne, vor der Hinterachse, also Mittelmotor in Unterflurbauweise.
Damit könnte man sicherlich in unter 5 Sekunden auf 100 beschleunigen, die Höchstgeschwindigkeit müßte man sicher auf Grund der Fahrsicherheit und des kurzen Radstands abregeln, darauf käme es mir sowieso nicht so sehr an.

Sicher wäre das kein Vernunftsauto, aber ein guter Kompromiss aus Sportlichkeit, Stadttauglichkeit, Langzeit-Robustheit, Verbrauch und Anschaffungskosten, sofern der Leichtbau nicht zu viel Geld verschlingen würde.
Immerhin gibt es weitaus verrücktere Konzepte, die sogar umgesetzt wurden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNHb8iT1nrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dagegen ist mein Konzept doch schon regelrecht vernünftig!


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich von Anfang an begriffen, nur das mit dem Sog, bzw. der angesaugten Luftmenge leuchtet mir noch nicht so recht ein.
> Gut, Physik war noch nie so meins, das muß ich dazu sagen.
> Findest du das nicht auch irgenwie unlogisch, daß ein Verdichter, der mit rund 100.000 U/min läuft nicht mehr Luft einsaugt, als Kolben die sich runter bewegen, bei denen die Kurbelwelle mit vielleicht maximal rund 6000 U/min läuft?
> Aber wenn ihr euch da einig seit, daß beim Turbomotor nicht mehr Luft eingesaugt wird wie beim gleichgroßen Sauger, bestätigt das meine Meinung zur Physik, maximal unlogisch, wenn ich was physikalisch erklären will, kann ich meine eigene Logik nehmen, was mir richtig erscheint und dann genau das Gegenteil davon wird physikalisch meist richtig sein.
> ...


Ein Turbo ist aber kein riesiger Lüfter, sondern ein kleiner Verdichter.
Zudem hinkt dein Vergleich gewaltig, da du unbewegte Luft mit bewegter vergleichst.
Ein Sauger zieht die Luft ja auch ein und Unterdruck ist auch begrenzt.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Sauger zieht die Luft ja auch ein und Unterdruck ist auch begrenzt.


Das ist vermutlich der entscheidene Grund, dennoch logisch finde ich nicht, daß Sauger wie Turbo die gleiche Menge Sauerstoffmoleküle in den Brennräumen haben, wobei sie beim Turbo stärker verdichtet sind.
Nach meiner Logik bedeutet enger verdichtet auch insgesamt mehr, aber ist vermutlich dann nicht richtig.

Zu meiner Autophantasie weiter oben, was spricht eigentlich heute gegen moderne 4-Zylinder-Boxermotoren?
Da sollte es mit Massenkräften 1. und 2. Ordnung doch eigentlich keine Probleme geben, ähnlich wie beim 6-Zylinder-Reihenmotor?
Den Boxer könnte man auch als 2-Zylinder bauen und dann noch kleinere und sparsamere Motoren realisieren, als die heutigen 1 Liter Reihen-3-Zylinder und der 2-Zylinder-Boxer hat vermutlich ebenfalls eine bessere Laufruhe als der R3.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (3. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zu meiner Autophantasie weiter oben, was spricht eigentlich heute gegen moderne 4-Zylinder-Boxermotoren?


Das Englische so wie das Deutsche Wikipedia beantwortet alle Fragen.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2021)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Das Englische so wie das Deutsche Wikipedia beantwortet alle Fragen.


Richtig, danke für den Hinweis, dann kann der Thread ja eigentlich zu, oder vielleicht gleich besser das ganze Forum?


----------



## Captn (3. März 2021)

Er hat aber nicht unrecht. Ein Boxermotor benötigt mehr Platz und kostet mehr. Warum sollte ein Hersteller das also bevorzugen? Zumal heute alles unter den BWL-Hammer fällt. Ein Motorkonzept, das dafür bekannt ist, langlebiger zu sein als andere Konzepte, ist da doch Gift für den Service und die damit verbundenen Einnahmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Ein Motorkonzept, das dafür bekannt ist, langlebiger zu sein als andere Konzepte, ist da doch Gift für den Service und die damit verbundenen Einnahmen.


Das wird leider wohl meist so sein.

Allerdings wenn alle Kunden so denken und handeln würden wie ich, wäre es anders, denn wenn mir ein Auto kaputt geht und mir die Lebendauer nicht ausreichte, kaufe ich aus Prinzip das nächste mal ein Produkt eines anderen Herstellers, selbst wenn das im wesentlichen auch nicht viel besser ist, oder andere Nachteile hat.

Das ein Boxermotor teurer in der Konstruktion ist, war mir klar, darum kommt der vornehmlich in Hochleistungsfahrzeugen wie Porsche oder Subaru vor.
Früher fand man den Boxer aber auch im einfachen VW Bus.

Wenn schon nicht Boxer, dann finde ich könnte wenigstens mal ein Fahrzeughersteller den gewöhnlichen Reihen-4-Zylindern eine andere Kurbelwelle verpassen, keine Flatplane mit 180°C Kröpfungen mehr sondern eine Crossplane, dann hätte man auch beim Reihen4er einen V8-Sound:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFShq_yHwwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRhurecbqMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum zum Geier nur bei Moppeds?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (3. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> dann kann der Thread ja eigentlich zu


Nope es handelt sich um ein Autothread. Und bevor man weiter Spamt, kann man die Fragen mit dem WWW beantworten. Nur wenn etwas unschlüssig ist, sollte man nachfragen. Viele deiner Fragen wurden beantwortet, hast diese aber nicht verstanden und hast trotz all dem weiter den Thread zugespamt (was Du immer noch machst).


Tim1974 schrieb:


> , oder vielleicht gleich besser das ganze Forum?


Das einzige, was ich dazu sagen kann, man sollte dich, der mit seinem 3ten Account im PCGH Forum sein Unwesen treibt, auf die stille Treppe setzen, so wie das Hardwareluxx Forum es getan hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2021)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Viele deiner Fragen wurden beantwortet, hast diese aber nicht verstanden und hast trotz all dem weiter den Thread zugespamt (was Du immer noch machst).


Und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, nur mit dem Unterschied, daß ich themengerecht und auf hohem Niveau diskutiere und du der jenige bist der spamt.



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich dazu sagen kann, man sollte dich, der mit seinem 3ten Account im PCGH Forum sein Unwesen treibt, auf die stille Treppe setzen, so wie das Hardwareluxx Forum es getan hat.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (3. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern, nur mit dem Unterschied, daß ich themengerecht und auf hohem Niveau diskutiere und du der jenige bist der spamt.


Wenn man das WWW nicht bedienen kann, Antworten nicht versteht, jedem unterstellen das er Ahnungslost ist und dann vom hohen Niveau sprechen ...


Tim1974 schrieb:


>


Weißt du was noch lustiger ist?
Wenn mann sowas liest: Tim1974 ist echt gut, der hat ja schon DSDM (Deutschland sucht den Megatroll) QUALität


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2021)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Wenn man das WWW nicht bedienen kann, Antworten nicht versteht, jedem unterstellen das er Ahnungslost ist und dann vom hohen Niveau sprechen ...


Merkst du eigentlich nicht, was du für ein totalen Schwachsinn schreibst? 
Du kannst anscheinend nichtmal lesen und verstehen was andere schreiben, meinst aber über diese urteilen zu können?



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Weißt du was noch lustiger ist?
> Wenn mann sowas liest: Tim1974 ist echt gut, der hat ja schon DSDM (Deutschland sucht den Megatroll) QUALität


Ach, wie süß. 
Willst du dir nichtmal lieber ein neues Spiel für die Konsole kaufen und die Erwachsenen hier in Ruhe über Dinge diskutieren lassen, die du eh nichtmal ansatzweise verstehst?
Außerdem google mal nach "Troll", wobei du auch die Erklärung sicher nicht verstehen wirst, beweißt du ja immer wieder.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ein Boxermotor teurer in der Konstruktion ist, war mir klar, darum kommt der vornehmlich in Hochleistungsfahrzeugen wie Porsche oder Subaru vor.
> Früher fand man den Boxer aber auch im einfachen VW Bus.


Wenn du ganz scharf nachdenkst kommst du drauf, warum beim Porsche 911 oder 718 Cayman und T1+T2 oder auch beim Käfer ein Boxer drin ist.
Aber Hochleistungsfahrzeuge bei Subaru?
Wusste garnicht das ein Forester ein Hochleistungsfahrzeug ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du ganz scharf nachdenkst kommst du drauf, warum beim Porsche 911 oder 718 Cayman und T1+T2 oder auch beim Käfer ein Boxer drin ist.


Heckmotor klar, aber da gabs doch zwischen den VW Bussen und Käfer und dem 911 große Unterschiede, der Bus hatten den doch in Unterflurbauweise, die anderen als echten Heckmotor, oder würdest du die alle zu den Heckmotoren zählen?

Porsche hat das mit der Zylinderzahl jedenfalls meiner Ansicht nach am richtigsten gemacht, wobei ich gegen noch zwei mehr auch nichts einzuwänden hätte. 

Subrau hatte ich erwähnt, weil die auch Hochleistungs-Rally-Cars bauen und auch für die Straße.
Die haben sogar als einzige mir bekannte Marke einen Boxer-Diesel gebaut, wobei wenn ich jetzt überlege, der VW Bus der 80er und 90er Jahre, gabs da nicht auch einen Boxer-Diesel oder war das ein Reihen-4er?
Jedenfalls find ich es schade, daß die nicht alle zwei Zylinder mehr hatten, klingt dann halt einfach besser.

Worauf ich aber hier eher hinaus wollte war die Frage, warum sich allgemein Boxermotoren nicht so recht durchgesetzt haben und nur ein Nischendastein fristen, obwohl sie doch technisch eindeutige Vorteile gegenüber den Reihen-4-Zylindern haben!
Der eine Grund werden sicherlich wie schon erwähnt die höheren Kosten für die Konstruktion sein, ein weiterer Grund meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, soll sein, daß die Kolben Luftblasen im Öl im Kurbelgehäuse erzeugen können, weil sie ja aufeinander zu und voneinander weg laufen und damit Luft und Öl um Kurbelgehäuse komprimieren und expandieren...


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2021)

Wo sitzt denn deiner Meinung nach der Motor im T1+T2?
Hast du dir auch mal angeguckt wie ein Boxer verbaut ist?


----------



## Zeiss (3. März 2021)

Die Subaru Motoren lassen sich sehr sehr gut tunen, stellenweise auf über 800PS, zum Beispiel ein EJ25 mit Close-Deck Umbau. Der EJ25 im WRX STi leistet ab Werk 300PS.

Gerade alte Bilder vom 8er gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 18er definitiv besser


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo sitzt denn deiner Meinung nach der Motor im T1+T2?
> Hast du dir auch mal angeguckt wie ein Boxer verbaut ist?


Nicht genau, Porsche 911 hab ich früher (im Kindesalter) mal den einen oder anderen gesehen, sicherlich auch den Motorraum geöffnet mal, ist aber zu lange her um mich da an Details zu erinnern.
Der Motor müßte hinter der Hinterachse sitzen, oder teils auf der Hinterachse?
Beim VW Bus ist er  halt im Boden oder unter dem Fahrgastraum, im 911 ist er hinter den Rücksitzen, mag aber sein, daß die Grundkonstruktion vom Aufbau her ähnlich ist, abgesehen von der Zylinderzahl, Hubraum und Leistung usw..
Boxermotoren und Autos die sowas haben, sind so ziemlich das, wovon ich im Autobereich am wenigsten Ahnung habe, vielleicht zusammen mit Wankelmotoren und den dazugehörigen Fahrzeugen Ro80, Mazda RX7, RX8.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Subaru Motoren lassen sich sehr sehr gut tunen, stellenweise auf über 800PS, zum Beispiel ein EJ25 mit Close-Deck Umbau. Der EJ25 im WRX STi leistet ab Werk 300PS.


Stimmt, darum hatte ich sie auch zu den Hochleistungsfahrzeugen gezählt, haben ab Werk schon um die 300 PS und in der Ralley-Version sicher um einiges mehr, Tuningpotential ist da auch reichlich.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2021)

Dann zählst du VW, Audi, Citroen, Renault etc alle zu den Herstellern von Hochleistungsfahrzeugen?
Für mich wären das eher Lamborghini, Ferrari, Porsche, Bugatti etc.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann zählst du VW, Audi, Citroen, Renault etc alle zu den Herstellern von Hochleistungsfahrzeugen?


VW auf alle Fälle, die haben ja mit die breiteste Produktpalette, vom Up bis zum Phaeton und auch einige interessante Prototypen.
Audi auch auf jeden Fall, Renault ebenfalls, denke da an den Alpine Turbo, aber sogar der frühere R5 Turbo, war ein damals sehr schnelles Auto und gut tunbar. Etliche Male Formel1 Weltmeister sind sie mit ihren Motoren ebenfalls geworden.
Bei Citreon muß ich passen, die haben dafür allerdings sehr interessante Fahrzeuge gebaut, vom Design und der Technik her, denke da früher an die Ente, auch ein Boxermotor, wenn auch nur mit zwei Zylindern, trotz geringer PS-Leistung war das ein Meilenstein im Automobilbau, nicht allein wegen des Motors. Dann hatten sie die DS mit Luftfederung, auch ein echt tolles Reiseauto mit verdammt viel Platz und Luxus für die damalige Zeit, ganz ohne protzig zu werden, einfach nur stilvoll und elegant.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. März 2021)

Von der reinen Leistungssteigerung in % zum Serienzustand übertrifft nichts einen Briggs and Stratton Rasenmähermotor, der mit Acetylen-Sauerstoff und leicht reduzierter Zündung läuft. 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr endlich mein Turbo-Rasenmäher-Anti-Lag-Projekt anständig umzusetzen.   Das ist bei weitem nicht so einfach wie es sich anhört! Der muss mindestens so heftiges Anti-Lag haben das er selber den ausgeworfenen Rasen entzünden kann.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2021)

Den Phaeton gibt es schon seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr, aber das nur nebenbei.
VW ist ein Komplettanbieter und kein "Hochleistungsfahrzeughersteller".
Subaru ist schon fast das Gegenteil von VW.
Ein kleiner Nischenhersteller, jedenfalls bei Autos, der sich auf Allrad und Boxer spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. März 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Der muss mindestens so heftiges Anti-Lag haben das er selber den ausgeworfenen Rasen entzünden kann.


Wenn der Rasen unbedingt brennen soll, kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken ne gebrauchte Allison 250 als Rasenmähermotor einzusetzen!  
Aber bitte dann besonders die Ruhezeiten einhalten! 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Phaeton gibt es schon seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr, aber das nur nebenbei.
> VW ist ein Komplettanbieter und kein "Hochleistungsfahrzeughersteller".


Ich weiß, daß der Phaeton nicht mehr gebaut wird, aber sie hatten halt mal sowas...
Allgemein war und ist VW irgendwie immer schon an extremen Motorisierungen zumindest in den Topversionen interessiert gewesen.
Das fing ja mit dem Golf 3 VR6 an, fast 3 Liter Hubraum und 6 Zylinder in einem etwa 1100 kg schweren Kompaktwagen hätte damals so schnell niemand erwartet vor der Markteinführung.
Für den Passat kam dann etwas später der W8-Motor, wäre hätte in einer gewöhnlichen Familienkutsche damals einen 8-Zylinder erwartet?
Weiter ging es mit dem V10 TDI für den Touareg und den Phaeton, ein 10-Zylinder-Diesel mit über 300 PS war wieder so ein Extremmotor.
Mit dem V12 TDI haben sie es dann nochmal getoppt.
Auch der W16-Motor im Bugatti entspringt ja letztendlich dem VR6-Grundprinzip.
Extremere Motoren baut meiner Ansicht nach kaum ein anderer Hersteller, auch wenn die Motorisierungen heute relativ gemäßig daran erscheinen, was sie sich damals so ausgedacht hatten.


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2021)

Extrem, wenn Highend nicht mehr reicht.
Der VR6 und der W8 sind die gleichen Wanderdünen wie der GTI beim Golf 2 und 3.
Frage mich auch was daran extrem ist.
Nen VR6 hat zudem fast 1,4t gewogen, der 4motion noch mehr.
Dann lieber nen gut gemachten 2er 16V oder G60.

Gegen nen Phaeton V10 TDI bin ich ein paar 1/4 Meile im Regen gefahren, besonders extrem war da nix.
100PS mehr und Allrad und trotzdem kaum schneller als mein Fiat damals.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Extrem, wenn Highend nicht mehr reicht.
> Der VR6 und der W8 sind die gleichen Wanderdünen wie der GTI beim Golf 2 und 3.
> Frage mich auch was daran extrem ist.


Extrem natürlich nicht im Sinne von Supersportwagen, sondern gemessen an der Fahrzeugklasse und der Konkurrenz in dieser Fahrzeugklasse.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nen VR6 hat zudem fast 1,4t gewogen, der 4motion noch mehr.


Mein 3er VR6 (3-Türer, Baujahr 1994, Frontantrieb) wog damals laut Fahrzeugschein etwa 1130 kg.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann lieber nen gut gemachten 2er 16V oder G60.


Nein, niemals, allein schon wegen dem Sound nicht!
Bist du mal ein VR6 oder einen anderen 6-Zylinder gefahren?
Ich glaube nicht, daß nur ich so ticke, aber mir war die Laufruhe und der Motorsound immer sehr wichtig, aber anders als die meisten anderen, brauchte ich dafür keine ultralaute Sportauspuffanlage, Sound muß für mich nicht laut sein, sondern gut!
Der plörrige 4-Zylinder-Sound konnte mich nie überzeugen, entweder man hört sie unten rum kaum, oder sie werden dröhnend und klingen extrem angestrengt, so hab ich das meist erlebt.
Allerdings finde ich sind 3-Zylinder da auch keine gute Alternative zu, denn 4-Zylinder sind wenigstens unten rum sehr kultiviert und leise, nur klingen sie eben einfach flach und langweilig (Flatplane 180°-Kröpfungen halt).


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2021)

Ich bin jahrelang V6 gefahren, hatte ich aber schon mehrmals erwähnt.
Wenn ich Motorsound will, kauf ich mir nen Fünfender.
Und was ist dir jetzt wichtig, der Motorsound oder der Auspuffsound?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr endlich mein Turbo-Rasenmäher-Anti-Lag-Projekt anständig umzusetzen.   Das ist bei weitem nicht so einfach wie es sich anhört! Der muss mindestens so heftiges Anti-Lag haben das er selber den ausgeworfenen Rasen entzünden kann.


Ich würde es soweit zurück nehmen, dass der den Rasenauswurf nur gleich richtig trocknet, dass du den dann als Heu verkaufen kasst, so bekommst du gleich noch einen Teil der Spritkosten wieder rein 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Extrem, wenn Highend nicht mehr reicht.
> Der VR6 und der W8 sind die gleichen Wanderdünen wie der GTI beim Golf 2 und 3.
> Frage mich auch was daran extrem ist.
> Nen VR6 hat zudem fast 1,4t gewogen, der 4motion noch mehr.
> ...


Naja, extreme dabei sidn eher die Konstruktionsansätze, einzig der W16 genannte Motor (der wie alle W-Motoren von VW gar kein echter W ist) ist tatsächlich extrem, weil es ihn in entsprechender leistungsversion gibt, dass man ihn Extrem nennen kann.

Die VR Motoren haben nur einfach eine extreme Auslegung in Bezug auf Bankwinkel und Länge. Die Gründe dafür sind klar,  VW brauchte einen Motor der in den Motorraum passt, aber mehr konnte als das vorhandene.
Natürlich ist das Extrem hier relativ; der Aufwand für ein serienauto war für damalige verhältnisse hoch, die Wirkung quasi extrem klein 
Trotzdem, der VR5, der ja ein "abgesägter VR6 ist", klingt einfach genial, meiner meinung nach  auch wenn der im prinzip ne Luftpumpe ist.

Ich verstehe aber durchaus was du meinst, extrem wäre eher ein 180° V12 mit jenseits der 500 PS  und springendem Pferdchen aus den 1970ern   oder gemachte Motoren aus Serienautos, die wirklich was "reißen"; wobei die Frage ist, in welchem Rahmen man sich bewegen möchte


----------



## Captn (4. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, niemals, allein schon wegen dem Sound nicht!
> Bist du mal ein VR6 oder einen anderen 6-Zylinder gefahren?
> Ich glaube nicht, daß nur ich so ticke, aber mir war die Laufruhe und der Motorsound immer sehr wichtig, aber anders als die meisten anderen, brauchte ich dafür keine ultralaute Sportauspuffanlage, Sound muß für mich nicht laut sein, sondern gut!
> Der plörrige 4-Zylinder-Sound konnte mich nie überzeugen, entweder man hört sie unten rum kaum, oder sie werden dröhnend und klingen extrem angestrengt, so hab ich das meist erlebt.


Das interessiert doch aber Otto-Normal nicht. Da müssen so und so viel PS stehen. Wie oder wo die herkommen interessiert doch kaum noch. Die meisten Karren werden doch eh nur für max. drei Jahre geleast. Dann ist das Auto schon alt (oder die Sitze vollgejaucht, was weiß ich). Wirklich umweltfreundlich ist das auch nicht...
Aber man sieht's doch bei den angebotenen Fahrzeugmodellen. Keine V12 mehr in Oberklasse-Fahrzeugen (zumindest in Europa), da der Markt dafür schlichtweg in China ist und Reihensechser sucht man selbst bei BMW vergeblich. Wozu auch, wenn ich die notwendige Leistung mit 4-Zylinder plus Zwangsbeatmung erreiche? Dann hat man wenigstens mehr Platz für sinnlose Plastikabdeckungen im Motorraum. Wenn das Ding noch nach was klingen soll, baut sich der ein oder andere eh ne Coladose hinten ran.


----------



## Zeiss (4. März 2021)

Warum es den Phaeton gab, muss man wohl nicht erzählen 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Nischenhersteller, jedenfalls bei Autos, der sich auf Allrad und Boxer spezialisiert hat.


Was sie aber verflucht gut können.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Der VR6 und der W8 sind die gleichen Wanderdünen wie der GTI beim Golf 2 und 3.
> Frage mich auch was daran extrem ist.


Genau das.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann lieber nen gut gemachten 2er 16V oder G60.


Ein  Kumpel von mir hatte mal einen Polo GT G40, glaub ein 1992er oder 93er. Irgendwann war der Scrolllader am Sack und flog raus. Rein kam ein Eaton-Verdichter, das war mal ein Höllenapparat.

Hattest Du nicht mal den Fiat Coupe gehabt? Oder verwechsle ich gerade was?


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2021)

Jap, Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo.
G40 hatte mein Bruder mal, sollte 140PS haben und ging echt gut.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. März 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Trotzdem, der VR5, der ja ein "abgesägter VR6 ist", klingt einfach genial, meiner meinung nach  auch wenn der im prinzip ne Luftpumpe ist.


Ich bin zwar noch keinen VR5 gefahren, VR6 aber schon einige Zeit und gehört habe ich auch schon VR5-Motoren.

Vielleicht bin ich da nicht ganz objektiv(?), aber ich fand und finde, daß die konzeptionell sicherlich nicht idealen VR-Motoren alle einen außergewöhnlich guten Sound haben.
Ich würde glatt soweit gehen und behaupten, noch keinen 6-Zylinder gehört zu haben, der mir klanglich besser gefällt als der VR6, egal ob BMW Reihen-6er, Audi V6, Porsche 6-Zylinder-Boxer, der VR6 klingt für mich einfach am besten, warum das so ich kann ich nicht erklären, wie seht ihr das?
Wobei mir jetzt gerade noch einfällt, in meinen frühen Kindheitstagen bin ich mal in einem Mercedes 190 (W 201) mit M 103 Motor und Automatik mitgefahren, dieser 2,6 Liter Reihen-6er war wirklich wahnsinnig laufruhig und klang einfach nur toll.


----------



## Zeiss (4. März 2021)

@JoM79: Sehr schönes Auto  Glaube, tuningtechnisch ging da auch einiges, bis auf über 400PS, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Auto


Auf welches bezieht sich die Aussage?

Beim VR6 bzw. R32/36-Motor gehts bis über 1000 PS mit Turboaufladung.
Von ca. 174 PS auf etwa 450 PS mittels Turbo kommt man wohl schon für etwa 3000 €.


----------



## DARPA (4. März 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte da mehr Luft fliessen?
> Du verdichtest ja die Luft um aus der gleichen Menge Luft mehr Leistung zu generieren.


Das kann man so aber nicht stehen lassen.

Der identische Motor, einmal NA und einmal Turbo, die saugen bei gleicher Drehzahl doch nicht die gleiche Luftmasse an. Wo soll denn sonst der Leistungsunterschied herkommen?

Verdichter -> Verdichten -> Erhöhung der Dichte
Dichte = Masse / Volumen -> Das Volumen ist konstant (=Hubraum), unsere Masse ist die Luftmasse (Summe aller Moleküle). Bei Verdichten erhöht sich die Reibung im Medium, der Druck steigt an, das sehen wir als Ladedruck.
Die Moleküle müssen aber irgendwo herkommen = Ansaugung.
Bei manchen NA-T Umbauten gibts auch die Frage, ob der Messbereich des MAF Sensor noch reicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Verdichter -> Verdichten -> Erhöhung der Dichte
> Dichte = Masse / Volumen -> Das Volumen ist konstant (=Hubraum), unsere Masse ist die Luftmasse (Summe aller Moleküle). Bei Verdichten erhöht sich die Reibung im Medium, der Druck steigt an, das sehen wir als Ladedruck.
> Die Moleküle müssen aber irgendwo herkommen = Ansaugung.


Genau das meinte ich, du hast es aber konsequenter und besser in Worte gefaßt als ich. 

@Alle
Im Grunde war es aber sowieso egal ob ich was richtiges angedeutet habe oder nicht, was ich schrieb war grundsätzlich schonmal Schwachsinn für einige hier und konnte gar nicht stimmen, weil Tim1974 davor stand.

Da mir das Diskutieren auf diesem Niveau, wie es hier die letzten Tage ablief keinen Spaß mehr macht und ich meine Energie für was besseres verwenden will, als mich in Webforen für nichts mit anderen zu streiten, hab ich beschlossen das Forum nach knapp 10 Jahren endgültig zu verlassen.
Besagte Leute, die mich die letzten Jahre gemobbt haben, werden sich nun also künftig langweilen müssen oder sich ein neues Mobbingopfer suchen.

Danke an die jenigen (Threshold, THC, JoM79, alle auf meiner Freundesliste u.a. die mir gerade nicht einfallen), die meist freundlich und hilfsbereit geantwortet haben!

Adieu!


----------



## Zeiss (4. März 2021)

Meinst du wirklich, dich wird hier jemand vermissen?


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das kann man so aber nicht stehen lassen.
> 
> Der identische Motor, einmal NA und einmal Turbo, die saugen bei gleicher Drehzahl doch nicht die gleiche Luftmasse an. Wo soll denn sonst der Leistungsunterschied herkommen?
> 
> ...


Ich meinte die Menge Luft, die vor dem Luftfilter zur Verfügung steht.
Die ist immer gleich.


----------



## Riverna (5. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Die Subaru Motoren lassen sich sehr sehr gut tunen, stellenweise auf über 800PS, zum Beispiel ein EJ25 mit Close-Deck Umbau. Der EJ25 im WRX STi leistet ab Werk 300PS.


Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Gerade die Subaru Motoren sind alles andere als sehr gut zu tunen. In der Regel ist die Reise bei 450PS PS rum. Dabei ist es egal ob man einen EJ205 Open Deck, einen EJ255 Semi Close Deck oder einen EJ207 Close Deck hat. Die Motoren sind alle im Serienzustand maximal auf das doppelte ihrer Leistung steigerbar. Für die von dir angesprochenen 800PS muss man einen Geldbetrag in höhes eines Kleinwagen in die Hand nehmen. Und selbst dann sind diese Motoren eine tickende Zeitbombe.

Nicht ohne Grund bin ich bei 360PS stehen geblieben.  Für den nächsten Schritt die 500PS brauche ich schon einen W20C Rally Block, Schmiedekolben, gehärtete Lagerschalen, Schmiedekurbelwelle usw

Und das obwohl ich schon den besten 2L Subaru Motor als Basis habe. Meiner hat vom Werk aus schon Schmiedeinnerein. Trotzdem ist selbst da bei 400PS Ende.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Stimmt, darum hatte ich sie auch zu den Hochleistungsfahrzeugen gezählt, haben ab Werk schon um die 300 PS und in der Ralley-Version sicher um einiges mehr, Tuningpotential ist da auch reichlich.



Subaru baut keine Hochleistungsfahrzeuge... nur weil ein Hersteller im Rallybereich tätig war, heisst das nun wirklich nicht das man von Hochleistung sprechen kann. Subaru dümpelt seit eh und je bei 300PS rum. Das hat mittlerweile jeder Golf und das wird man wohl kaum als Hochleistung bezeichnen.

Und damit das ganze nicht ohne Bilder zu langweilig wird...


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2021)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da mir das Diskutieren auf diesem Niveau, wie es hier die letzten Tage ablief keinen Spaß mehr macht und ich meine Energie für was besseres verwenden will, als mich in Webforen für nichts mit anderen zu streiten, hab ich beschlossen das Forum nach knapp 10 Jahren endgültig zu verlassen.


Lass dich nicht mürbe machen. Es macht immer Spaß mit dir zu reden. Langweilig ist es nie und das Forum lebt ja davon, dass unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander treffen.


----------



## Zeiss (5. März 2021)

Riverna schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Gerade die Subaru Motoren sind alles andere als sehr gut zu tunen. In der Regel ist die Reise bei 450PS PS rum. Dabei ist es egal ob man einen EJ205 Open Deck, einen EJ255 Semi Close Deck oder einen EJ207 Close Deck hat. Die Motoren sind alle im Serienzustand maximal auf das doppelte ihrer Leistung steigerbar. Für die von dir angesprochenen 800PS muss man einen Geldbetrag in höhes eines Kleinwagen in die Hand nehmen. Und selbst dann sind diese Motoren eine tickende Zeitbombe.


Deswegen habe ich bei 800PS dazu geschrieben, "zum Beispiel ein EJ25 mit Close-Deck Umbau.". Dass ein Closed-Deck Umbau nicht mal eben gemacht ist, wissen wir wohl. Der Sohnemann eines Kumpels von mir fährt einen EJ25 Closed-Deck (Mahlemotorsport Kolben, irgendwelche italienischen Pleuelstangen (der Name will mir nicht einfallen), Trockensumpfschmierung, ....) mit aktuell 650PS, seit ca 60tkm so weit ohne irgendwelche Probleme, die Kiste sieht auch so die Nordschleife, also werden diese 60tkm eigentlich einpaar mehr sein. Klar, mal eben ist es nicht getan.

Klar, an den Eisenschwein von Nissen Skyline kommt er nicht ran, aber so ganz ohne sind sie auch nicht.


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Klar, an den Eisenschwein von Nissen Skyline kommt er nicht ran, aber so ganz ohne sind sie auch nicht.


Meinst du RB26? Das ist eigentlich nen ziemlicher Zicken Motor  Da würde ich immer nen 1JZ/2JZ bevorzugen.


----------



## Zeiss (5. März 2021)

Ich rede von Nissan, nicht Toyota


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2021)

Ja und was hat der Nissan Skyline für nen Motor drin? 

Wenn man nix konkretes dazu schreibt, gehe ich von R32 - R34 aus, also RB20 - RB26.


----------



## Zeiss (5. März 2021)

Das war auf 1JZ/2JZ bezogen.....


----------



## DARPA (5. März 2021)

Ich weiss schon was du meinst. Hatte eher Motoren verglichen und nicht Autos.

Ich bin nicht immer ganz einfach. Sorry.


----------



## Riverna (6. März 2021)

Bin jahrelang einen 2JZ gefahren. Sind schon extrem gute Motoren und klingen gerade mit Single Rohr Auspuffanlage für mich schöner als alle anderen 6 Zylinder Motoren. 

Mittlerweile würde ich meinen UZ-FE Motor aber nicht mehr gegen einen 2JZ tauschen. Der läuft durch den Hubraum und dem 8ender dann einfach nochmal deutlich angenehmer und steht selbst in der Zuverlässigkeit dem 2JZ in nichts nach. Im Gegenteil in den Ami Foren gibt es Leute die über 500k Meilen auf den Serienblock gefahren sind. Oder einige mit Kompressorumbau und dann gut und gerne 600PS und 800nm. Alles mit Serienblöcken. 

Leider wird es in Deutschland schwer diese Leistung legal zu fahren.


----------



## Zeiss (6. März 2021)

Weil? Wegen Deutschland und legal meine ich.


----------



## Riverna (7. März 2021)

Damit wollte ich auf den Kompressorumbau beim 3UZ-FE. Bekommt zwar hier bestimmt auch abgenommen vom TÜV, aber gerade mit Abgasgutachten usw das sind alles Kosten die in den Staaten eben nicht beachtet werden müssen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2021)

Lohnt halt für eine einzelne Person und ein Auto meist nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. März 2021)

Nächsten Dienstag geht unser Chrysler Cabrio mal zum Händler.. er soll ihn mal durch checken und dann sagen was es kosten wird.... gefunden haben wir bisher:
- 2 x neue Scheinwerfer
- 1 x neue 3. Bremsleuchte
- 1 x normaler Service
- 1 x Klimaservice

Dann ist oben an den Ventildeckeln was undicht, er schwitzt dort sehr und alles is leicht ölig. Eventuell auch dann nach 14 Jahren mal nen Getriebeölwechsel machen lassen, Differenzial und so weiter.... das wird ein Spass


----------



## Leonidas_I (14. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RLZTJTeUSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So wahr...


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2021)

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Zeiss (14. März 2021)




----------



## Kuhprah (18. März 2021)

So.. Crossfire von 2006 wurde durchgecheckt... die Rechnung:
- Service + Bremsflüssigkeit + Klimaservice ~ € 900
- Bereitstellen für TÜV-Termin inkl Motor- und Fahrzeugwäsche ~ €310
- 3. Bremsleuchte ersetzten ~ €580
- Scheinwerfer aufpolieren ~ €170
- Stossdämpfer Hinterachse wechseln ~€1.010

Macht also grob gerechnet rund €3000 für ne kleine Überholung nach 15 Jahren und 50.000km. Hätte schlimmer kommen können...


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2021)

Ich finde es relativ teuer, kennen aber auch die Stundensätze in der Schweiz nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (18. März 2021)

Der Service waren 50% mehr als ich in DE erwarten würde, TÜV sogar 100% (ausser vll. die Fahrzeugwäsche war ne Handwäsche inkl. Innenraum).
Der Rest ist halt sehr Fahrzeugspezifisch wie aufwendig es wird.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2021)

Fahrzeugwäsche und Innenraum aussaugen ist doch meist schon mit eingepreist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. März 2021)

Finde das relativ günstig. Geiz ist halt nicht geil. Will man sein Auto billig wieder hingepfuscht haben, dann geht es immer billiger. ...man muss dann aber auch mit den Nachteilen leben.   Grade erst wieder nen Kundenfahrzeug gehabt, wo die Reparatur 2000€ teurer war als notwendig, weil die "billige" Werkstatt vorher dabei war.


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2021)

Was ist daran günstig?
Service+Bremsflüssigkeit+Klima bezahl ich knapp die Hälfte von und das beim


----------



## Kuhprah (20. März 2021)

Bei uns sind die Preise ja generell höher. Aber da wir nicht jedes Jahr nach Wartungsbuch zum Service rennen sondern die Autos dann in die Werkstatt geben wenn ich der Meinung bin dass es nötig ist. Ausserdem hab ich aktuell keinen Bock an dem Zeug zu schrauben also wird das ausgelagert. Nen Ölwechsel und so Zeug würde ich auch selber locker hin bekommen. Es fehlt einzig an der Motivation 
Und so teuer is das jetzt nicht.. wenn ich dann gucke dass Tesla für die Stunde umgerechnet 195€ nimmt dann is das bei Chrysler noch human mit etwa 120€.
Und die müssen ja auch von was leben.. das passt schon im grossen und Ganzen. Wir haben den TÜV Termin jetzt auf den 14. April gelegt. Und die gucken dass das Auto am 13. am Abend fertig abholbereit ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. März 2021)

Grad ne Probefahrt in nem Yaris GR hinter mir... jetzt überlege ich echt mir den als Spassmobil zuzulegen. Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren selten so viel Spass in nem Auto wie bei dem 4m Floh...  Bissle mehr Power.. das Teil macht einfach nur Laune das is nimmer normal


----------



## worco (21. März 2021)

Ich habe gerade ein neues Auto bestellt, wollte eigentlich nen Passat nehmen, aber aufgrund Corona wirds dieses Jahr wohl wieder nix mit groesseren Urlauben und wir hoffen eher auf den ein oder anderen Roadtrip in der EU. 
Die Maßgabe hat dann zur Bestellung eines G11 geführt, freu ich mich richtig drauf nach meinem aktuellen Superb. Der Superb fängt langsam an auf der BAB ein wenig zu nerven, das FW ist zu weich und die Geräusche zu laut. 
Preis/Leistung/Platz ist aber überragend beim Superb!


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. März 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Grad ne Probefahrt in nem Yaris GR hinter mir... jetzt überlege ich echt mir den als Spassmobil zuzulegen. Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren selten so viel Spass in nem Auto wie bei dem 4m Floh...  Bissle mehr Power.. das Teil macht einfach nur Laune das is nimmer normal


Machen.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. März 2021)

Geh Montag oder Dienstag zum Händler.. der hat ein paar rum stehen. Das wäre das perfekte Alltagsauto für die Kurzstrecke hier. Und wenns weiter weg geht dann den Tesla 

Seit dem EVO V RS damals vor fast 20 Jahren hatte ich nimmer so viel Spass beim rumheizen


----------



## Zeiss (21. März 2021)

Ich würde gern mal wieder das Ex-Auto von einem Kumpel fahren. Es war ein MR2 W2 mit einem V6 aus einem Camry + Kompressor. Den konnte man absolut schaltfaul fahren, kann es aber richtig krachel lassen.


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2021)

Heute mein neues Auto gekauft. 2018er RS3 in absoluter Vollausstattung und noch 2 Jahren Werksgarantie 

4,5 Jahre bin ich nun GTD gefahren. Ein super zuverlässiges Auto, welches nach 130k km nicht einen Defekt hatte.


----------



## worco (4. April 2021)

Toll, ganz viel Spaß damit und immer unfallfreie Fahrt ! Und Bilder bitte !


----------



## McZonk (4. April 2021)

EA855 Evo, oder 1-2-4-5-3. Das einzig Wahre, solang es sowas noch gibt .

Allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem Gerät. MJ2018? Das war ja gerade am Übergang zum OPF. Hast du schon einen drin?

Ich habe meine 2020er Limo gerade erst abgegeben, schweren Herzens wohlgemerkt - die ist irgendwo da draußen nun auch auf der Suche nach einem glücklichen neuen Besitzer.


----------



## ich558 (6. April 2021)

Genau das war das OPF Jahr. Meiner ist aber mit BJ 05.2018 noch kurz vor dessen Einführung gewesen und darf somit auch dank der RS Abgasanlage noch ordentlich blubbern 

Bilder kommen in den nächsten Tagen wenn er abgeholt wird. NP von dem Guten waren heftige 81k

Was anderes: Wie kommt man an die Ausstattungsliste von meinem alten GTD?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2021)

ich558 schrieb:


> Genau das war das OPF Jahr. Meiner ist aber mit BJ 05.2018 noch kurz vor dessen Einführung gewesen und darf somit auch dank der RS Abgasanlage noch ordentlich blubbern
> 
> Was anderes: Wie kommt man an die Ausstattungsliste von meinem alten GTD?


Jawoll ohne OPF! Die Autos werden hart im Wert steigen. 

Mit deiner FIN zu VW gehen. Drucken dir dann ein Blatt aus.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. April 2021)

So, Auto zurück vom Service  Is sogar knapp unter den 3.000€ geblieben 

Aber krass, dass in so nen Chrysler 8l Motorenöl rein gehen


----------



## Zeiss (8. April 2021)

Naja, ein V6 mit einem Ölkühlen, ist doch gut


----------



## ich558 (11. April 2021)

Da ist das gute Stück  Macht schon Spaß. Nächstes Jahr kommt dann noch ein neues Fahrwerk rein, evtl Felgen und bisschen Carbonara.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. April 2021)

Au ha Keramikbremse.   Ich glaub ich würde die verkaufen und auf Zubehörbremse mit Stahl umbauen. Ich meine irgendwas in Richtung 8000€ sind fällig für 1x Bremse vorne machen.  ...und nein die Scheiben halten kein Autoleben lang. Hab selber schon genug Keramikscheiben getauscht. Bei sanfter Fahrweise bekommt man ca. 100-150k km auf einem Satz Scheiben hin, auf der Rennstrecke sind die meist nach 10k km spätestens kaputt.

Baut man auf Stahl um, kann man alleine vom Verkauf der Keramikbremse ein Autoleben lang die Stahlbremse mit neuen Teilen versorgen.


----------



## ich558 (13. April 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Au ha Keramikbremse.   Ich glaub ich würde die verkaufen und auf Zubehörbremse mit Stahl umbauen. Ich meine irgendwas in Richtung 8000€ sind fällig für 1x Bremse vorne machen.  ...und nein die Scheiben halten kein Autoleben lang. Hab selber schon genug Keramikscheiben getauscht. Bei sanfter Fahrweise bekommt man ca. 100-150k km auf einem Satz Scheiben hin, auf der Rennstrecke sind die meist nach 10k km spätestens kaputt.
> 
> Baut man auf Stahl um, kann man alleine vom Verkauf der Keramikbremse ein Autoleben lang die Stahlbremse mit neuen Teilen versorgen.


Hat der Vorbesitzer gewählt. Ich selbst hätte die auch nicht Konfiguriert 
Selbst den Sattel und abgefahrenen Scheiben kann man noch gut verkaufen. 1 Saison lange werd ich sie aber jetzt mal fahren und dann weiter schauen.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. April 2021)

Gibt doch genug von diesen Audis im Netz.. auch recht günstig, man muss nur eben mal Bremsen neu machen   

Wobei.. auch Stahlbremsen hab ich schon ewig keine mehr neu gemacht.  Beim Mazda damals bei 90tkm vorne neu Beläge drauf aber sonst... glaub nur beim SEAT war da mal was, aber da wollte ich einfach was anderes und hab nicht getauscht weil es nötig war.
Aber sonst.ne.. selbten neue Bremsen gebraucht


----------



## Iconoclast (16. April 2021)

Keramikbremse ist echt nicht ohne. Ein Bekannter hat an seiner Bude die mal neu machen lassen und hat für vorne und hinten komplett 11.xxx€ geblecht. Hat ihn nicht gejuckt aber ich dachte auch nur ich hör nicht richtig.


----------



## Captn (16. April 2021)

Wenn man nicht ständig auf derRennstrecke unterwegs ist oder wie Vettel fährt, muss man die Bremsen eh nicht so oft wechseln. Meine letzten Belege haben 120.000km gehalten, bis die Meldung "Bremsbelag prüfen" kam. Und dann ist der Belag noch lange nicht durch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2021)

Ist den Keramikscheiben aber egal ob du vorsichtig fährst. Bekommen die Steinschlag müssen die auch ohne Abnutzung erneuert werden.  Kommt halt öfter schonmal vor das da was gegenfliegt. Manchmal bricht ein kleines Stück raus, machmal ist es etwas mehr.
Deswegen fährt die ja auch kaum einer auf der Rennstrecke. Einmal durch den Kies und du kannst die alle erneuern. Stahlscheiben ist das vollkommen egal.
Die Hersteller verbauen die ja nicht wegen der Bremsleistung, sondern wegen des geringen Gewichtes. Ein Auto von Keramik auf Stahl umbauen merkt man selbst ohne Messgerät ganz locker in der Beschleunigung.


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht ständig auf derRennstrecke unterwegs ist oder wie Vettel fährt, muss man die Bremsen eh nicht so oft wechseln. Meine letzten Belege haben 120.000km gehalten, bis die Meldung "Bremsbelag prüfen" kam. Und dann ist der Belag noch lange nicht durch.


Wenn man nicht permanent auf der Bremse steht, passt es doch. Meiner wollte auch erst bei 160tkm oder sowas neue Bremse hinten gewollt. Aber der Vorbesitzer, das Sackgesicht, hat der Belagfüller überbrückt, damit keine Meldung kommt. Deswegen waren die Beläge auch richtig runter, da war kaum noch was dran, die Scheiben waren auch kurz vor der Grenze. Kamen dann Textar Teile rein, bis jetzt absolut unauffällig.


----------



## worco (22. April 2021)

Hab meinen Neuen heute früh auch abgeholt. Mal sehen wie er sich so schlägt mit Kindern usw...Mittelarmlehne mit den Sitzkontrollen Fond geht schonmal nicht runter wenn ein Kindersitz dran ist, und Fussraum hinter mir ist deutlich schlechter als im Superb. Aber gut, das war jetzt auch nicht das Hauptkriterium




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht ständig auf derRennstrecke unterwegs ist oder wie Vettel fährt, muss man die Bremsen eh nicht so oft wechseln. Meine letzten Belege haben 120.000km gehalten, bis die Meldung "Bremsbelag prüfen" kam. Und dann ist der Belag noch lange nicht durch.


Ich frag mich auch was manche Leute da machen... Ich habn mittlerweile 9 Jahre alten Cupra R (EA113...), über 100.000 runter und die sind nicht alle effizient gefahren worden uma mal so zu sagen.
Meine Beläge haben noch gefühlt nen  Zentimeter drauf, wenn mans drauf anlegt gehn die nochmal 100k.
Also solche Teile in 30.000 runterzubremsen was manche Leute schaffen würd ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit Gewalt hinkriegen. Da musste ja echt am Stück auffer AB den wilden Mann machen.


----------



## Captn (22. April 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Aber der Vorbesitzer, das Sackgesicht, hat der Belagfüller überbrückt, damit keine Meldung kommt. Deswegen waren die Beläge auch richtig runter, da war kaum noch was dran, die Scheiben waren auch kurz vor der Grenze. Kamen dann Textar Teile rein, bis jetzt absolut unauffällig.


Das sind einem eh die liebsten. Gerade bei so einem Auto. Dabei sind die Beläge nicht einmal teuer...


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch was manche Leute da machen... Ich habn mittlerweile 9 Jahre alten Cupra R (EA113...), über 100.000 runter und die sind nicht alle effizient gefahren worden uma mal so zu sagen.
> Meine Beläge haben noch gefühlt nen Zentimeter drauf, wenn mans drauf anlegt gehn die nochmal 100k.


Du bremst allerdings auch "nur" 1,5t mit ner ziemlich dicken Bremsanlage.
1,7t und mehr mit der schmaleren oder auch nur ähnlich großen Bremse verbraucht den Belag natürlich schneller. Erst Recht wenn du Belag-Verbrauch in Dicke und nicht in Volumen misst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du bremst allerdings auch "nur" 1,5t mit ner ziemlich dicken Bremsanlage.
> 1,7t und mehr mit der schmaleren oder auch nur ähnlich großen Bremse verbraucht den Belag natürlich schneller. Erst Recht wenn du Belag-Verbrauch in Dicke und nicht in Volumen misst.


Ja, stimmt schon. Ich messe da auch nix, das ist nur ein "beim Sommerreifen draufmachen mal fix auf Belag und Scheibe kucken wies aussieht". Ich bin eigentlich selbst überrascht wie haltbar die Teile sind/waren. Als ich das Ding gekauft hatte hatte ich eher damit gerechnet alle vielleicht 5 Jahre mal nen Satz Bremsen kaufen zu müssen. Vielleicht war das auch überschätzt da ich nie auch nur annähernd so leistungsstarke Autos hatte vorher. Dass die Dinger das ganze Autoleben lang halten würden (die Kiste kommt dieses Jahr weg wegen anderer teurerer Geschichten die anstehen würden) hätte ich aber nie gedacht. Generell hat mich die Kiste erschreckend wenig gekostet - denn an dem Ding war wirklich so gut wie NIX dran. 22300€ neu, 9 Jahre gefahren und das einzige was ich abseits der üblichen Standardsachen wie Öl, Reifen usw. musste ersetzen waren drei Lämpchen (Abblendlicht und 3. Bremsleuchte) und ein Heckklappenschloss. Kaum 100€ Reparaturkosten in 9 Jahren.

...ich fürchte son Glücksgriff mach ich nicht mehr


----------



## Zeiss (22. April 2021)

Das hört sich echt top an! Naja, Du hast ja auch einen Schalter oder?


Captn schrieb:


> Das sind einem eh die liebsten. Gerade bei so einem Auto. Dabei sind die Beläge nicht einmal teuer...


Denke einfach mal, dass er kein Bock hatte, die Kiste kommt eh weg, also was soll das.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Du bremst allerdings auch "nur" 1,5t mit ner ziemlich dicken Bremsanlage.
> 1,7t und mehr mit der schmaleren oder auch nur ähnlich großen Bremse verbraucht den Belag natürlich schneller. Erst Recht wenn du Belag-Verbrauch in Dicke und nicht in Volumen misst.


Ja, genau das. Unsere Koffer wiegen da einpaar Gramm mehr. Meiner wird sicherlich an 2,5t kratzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch was manche Leute da machen... Ich habn mittlerweile 9 Jahre alten Cupra R (EA113...), über 100.000 runter und die sind nicht alle effizient gefahren worden uma mal so zu sagen.
> Meine Beläge haben noch gefühlt nen  Zentimeter drauf, wenn mans drauf anlegt gehn die nochmal 100k.
> Also solche Teile in 30.000 runterzubremsen was manche Leute schaffen würd ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit Gewalt hinkriegen. Da musste ja echt am Stück auffer AB den wilden Mann machen.


30000 km mit einer Bremse? Da müsste ich den mindestens 20000 km auf einem Trailer fahren.  Wenn man die Bremse bei hoher Temperatur fährt, dann geht da richtig Bremsklotz runter. Ist ja mit Reifen nix anderes.
Mit aktuellen Winterreifen auf dem S3 bin ich echt vorsichtig gefahren und hab damit jetzt 10000 km geschafft.  ...hab sie dann mit 2 Nordschleifenrunden total gekillt und dieses Wochenende kommen die Sommerreifen drauf. Das müsste jetzt der 3. Satz sein.  Insgesamt gelaufen hat er etwas über 40000km.

Wenn runter, dann neu. Hauptsache macht Spaß. Ich koste Autofahren aktuell noch maximal aus bevor es in 2-3 Jahren komplett verboten wird.

...btw man sieht übrigens sogar seinen eigenen Bremsklotznebel im Rückspiegel, wenn man bei Nacht anständig bremst und ein Kumpel mit Abblendlicht hinterher fährt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2021)

Gut ok auffer Rennstrecke geht das sicher aber zivil?

Ich würde sowas nicht übers Herz kriegen dauerhaft derart "hart" zu fahren dass ich die Beläge so schnell runter hätte bzw. die Scheiben so heiß fahren würde dass das geht. Zwischendurch wos möglich ist mal reintreten gerne (sonst bräcuhte man ja kein Auto mit an die 300PS) aber die meiste Zeit bin ich doch sehr entspannt unterwegs.^^


Komplett verboten denke ich nicht aber spätestens wenn die Grünen wirklich rankommen wird wohl die nächste Verbotswelle rollen, dann kommen 120 auffer AB überall, 80 statt 100 auf Landstraßen und 30 innerorts oder son Quatsch. Autos mit viel Leistung und erst Recht Verbrenner sind mittelfristig dann auch tot.
Du hast schon Recht und ich muss zugeben, das "jetzt dürfte die letzte Gelegenheit dafür sein"-Argument war mit ein Punkt warum ich mich entschieden habe noch ein mal eine Kiste mit Dampf zu kaufen dieses Jahr bevor dann 2030 oder so ein Ökomobil kommen muss. Ok, dann geh ich Richtung 50 und sehs wohl nochmal entspannter als jetzt schon.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gut ok auffer Rennstrecke geht das sicher aber zivil?
> 
> Ich würde sowas nicht übers Herz kriegen dauerhaft derart "hart" zu fahren dass ich die Beläge so schnell runter hätte bzw. die Scheiben so heiß fahren würde dass das geht. Zwischendurch wos möglich ist mal reintreten gerne (sonst bräcuhte man ja kein Auto mit an die 300PS) aber die meiste Zeit bin ich doch sehr entspannt unterwegs.^^


Och seit 2020 kann es sein das man hier nachts eine Stunde fahren kann, ohne auch nur ein anderes Auto zu sehen.  Da ist noch viel weniger los als auf der Rennstrecke. Ist ja nichts mehr offen wo man nachts noch hin kann, außer eine Tankstelle.

Das mit dem übers Herz kriegen fällt mir als Motorsportler nicht schwer.  Bin das erste mal mit 5 Jahren auf der Nordschleife mitgefahren und das hat mich dann für mein ganzes Leben geprägt. Manchmal versuche ich langsam zu fahren aber nach ein paar Kilometern, bin ich eh wieder normal unterwegs. Langsam fahren macht mich nervös, gestresst und unkonzentriert. Ist total unangenehem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. April 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Langsam fahren macht mich nervös, gestresst und unkonzentriert. Ist total unangenehem.


Naja, stressen ist zu hart ausgedrückt. Aber an so manchen Strecken die ich regelmäßig fahren muss wo die deutsche Regelwut völlig unsinnig zugeschlagen hat ists schon ärgerlich, Unkonzentriertheit folgt hier oft aus Langeweile.

Die letzten 3-4 km zu meinem Arbeitsplatz beispielsweise ist eine kerzengerade, breit ausgebaute Landstraße mit neuem Asphalt und ohne irgendwelche Einfahrten da Umgehungsstraße. Keine Sau in der Nähe, keinerlei Gefahrstellen. Da könnteste theoretisch 300 fahren wenn deine Karre das packt.
Als ich noch in der Ausbildung war war da durchgehend 100. Irgendwann war dann 80. Noch zwei jahre später dann 70. Dann hat man ne Tankstelle hingebaut wo dann 70-50-70 war. Seit letztem Jahr ist durchgehend 60. SECHZIG. Das ist auf der Strecke so lahm dass man fast einschläft. Zusätzlich biste wenn du dich da wirklich an die 60 hältst so ziemlich der einzige bzw. wirst am Stück überholt. Ich bin wirklich keiner der großartig Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen überschreiten will aber da kjann ich die Leute schon verstehen einfach weils vollkommen bescheuert ist da 60 zu machen. Durch die Überholmanöver entstehen da meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Gefahren als wenn man die Leute wenigstens 80 fahren ließe.

Aber wir schweifen ab, auch wenns RuKa ist.


----------



## Captn (23. April 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Denke einfach mal, dass er kein Bock hatte, die Kiste kommt eh weg, also was soll das.


Ja, das dachte ich mir schon dabei. Aber die Bremsbeläge neu zu machen, ist für mich kein Grund ein Auto nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2021)

Bremsen? Ich rekuperiere.


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2021)

Bei mir waren es bis jetzt immer die Scheiben   . Ein Mal verrostet (Knie kaputt also stand das Auto ein paar Monate ungenutzt draussen) und ein Mal krumm (warum auch immer, waren eigentlich Originalteile).


----------



## soulstyle (23. April 2021)

Mein Gefährt.
Ganz zufrieden, ist ein zuverlässiges Auto, hab diese Woche mal für 700€ alle 4 Reifen gewechselt.
Mal schauen ob wir dieses Jahr in Urlaub dürfen....Panndemie und soo....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeiss (23. April 2021)

Netter Koffer  Nur nbissle mehr Fakten wären interessant...


Captn schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich mir schon dabei. Aber die Bremsbeläge neu zu machen, ist für mich kein Grund ein Auto nicht zu kaufen.


Ja keine Ahnung, was der Mist sollte. Ein Satz Beläge für den 6,0 Liter kostet bei BMW 120€, also ziemlich witzlos. Der Einbau dürfte in einer Stunde erledigt sein...


----------



## soulstyle (23. April 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Netter Koffer  Nur nbissle mehr Fakten wären interessant...


me?


----------



## FetterKasten (23. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich messe da auch nix, das ist nur ein "beim Sommerreifen draufmachen mal fix auf Belag und Scheibe kucken wies aussieht".


Und das reicht nicht aus. 
Die Beläge nutzen sich meist nicht gleichmäßig ab. Im Extremfall kratzt der Innere dir schon über die Scheibe oder da sind sonstwas für Riefen, obwohl es außen noch gut aussieht.


----------



## maGic (23. April 2021)

Scheibendicke messe ich auch nicht. Wichtig ist nur dass Schwimmstattel  freigängig ist.
Wenn Scheiben ungleichmässig abnutzt, dann liegt meist Problem an Schwimmstattel-Führung. Deshalb wird es bei Reifenwechsel kontrolliert.  Ich fahre 22 j alte Mitsui. Das reicht mir für Alltag.  Allerdings bei dieser Alter ist Risiko von festgegammelte Führungsstifte von Bremsstattel hoch. Deswegen diese Massnahme. (dauert bei gutfall nur 1 Minute)

Normalweise hält bei mir auch Bremsbeläge über 100tkm, aber ich dürfte Scheiben mitsamt Belag nach ca 70 tkm  erneuern, weil ich Scheiben verglüht habe  und fangt zu rubbeln an.( Vollbremsung von 180 auf Gefälle , da ne Opel gerade Unfall baut)


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bremsen? Ich rekuperiere.


Die Bremsen an E-Autos sind ja auch vollkommen unbrauchbar.  Ungefähr jeder Baumarkt-Anhänger hat bessere verbaut.
Bei einem Model 3 *Performance* hat man in der Regel schon nach 10km Nordschleife einen Totalausfall der Bremse. Selbst für einen 20 Jahre alten Ford Transit ist das noch absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und das reicht nicht aus.
> Die Beläge nutzen sich meist nicht gleichmäßig ab. Im Extremfall kratzt der Innere dir schon über die Scheibe oder da sind sonstwas für Riefen, obwohl es außen noch gut aussieht.


Wenn der Belag so schief abgenutzt wäre, dass er auf einer Seite 1 cm dick ist und auf der anderen schon Metall auf der Scheibe kratzt hätte ich ganz andere Probleme.  
Bedenke, dass gefühlte 98% aller Personen niemals auf ihre Bremsbacken schauen geschweige denn was messen. Dafür gibts Inspektionen, Tüv und Kontrollsysteme/Lämpchen.

Darum gehts auch gar nicht sondern rein darum wie (für mich) überraschend lange die Teile halten. Wenn ich das Auto so lange fahren würde käme ich sicher bei 150000 an bevor man was machen müsste (dann aber sicher Backen + Scheiben^^).


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Bremsen an E-Autos sind ja auch vollkommen unbrauchbar.  Ungefähr jeder Baumarkt-Anhänger hat bessere verbaut.
> Bei einem Model 3 *Performance* hat man in der Regel schon nach 10km Nordschleife einen Totalausfall der Bremse. Selbst für einen 20 Jahre alten Ford Transit ist das noch absolut kein Problem.


Was ein Bullshit.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. April 2021)

Tja... der Transit is leichter und kommt auch nach 10km nicht mal auf das Tempo das das Model 3 nach 5 Sekunden drauf hat.... 

Ich kann nicht klagen. Die Bremsen sowohl am Model S wie auch am X sehen nach 52 bzw. 38tkm immer noch aus wie neu. Wobei wir am X vorne andere Beläge verbaut haben, da meine Frau mit dem Ansprechverhalten nicht zufrieden war. Jetzt sind da vorne recht scharfe Beläge drin und das ankert jetzt 1A. Quietscht aber auf den letzten Metern manchmal...
Aber sonst... wenn man zu blöd zum Fahren ist bringt man jede Bremse innert Minuten tot... Ich hab schon Keramikanlagen auf 30km zerlegt... meine HausStrecke ist absolut tötlich Für Bremsen... sieht man auch fast täglich wenn vor allem Flachländler dort fahren.

Und mal ehrlich... bei nem Strassenauto muss das Zeug im Alltag funktionieren, Rennen fahren tut kein normaler Mensch mit sowas.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. April 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ein Bullshit.


Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr.


Ich rekuperiere auch an der Nordschleife.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2021)

Du oder dein Auto?


----------



## Mosed (26. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast schon Recht und ich muss zugeben, das "jetzt dürfte die letzte Gelegenheit dafür sein"-Argument war mit ein Punkt warum ich mich entschieden habe noch ein mal eine Kiste mit Dampf zu kaufen dieses Jahr bevor dann 2030 oder so ein Ökomobil kommen muss.



Naja, ein Auto mit "Dampf" bekommt du mit E-Antrieb ja erst recht. Nur der entsprechende Klang fehlt...
Aber der fehlt meistens durchs Downsizing ja eh schon.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> Naja, ein Auto mit "Dampf" bekommt du mit E-Antrieb ja erst recht. Nur der entsprechende Klang fehlt...
> Aber der fehlt meistens durchs Downsizing ja eh schon.


Aktuell noch nicht wirklich. Klar gibts e-Autos die brutalen Dampf haben aber die liegen allesamt nicht in meiner Preisklasse.^^
Nen verbrenner mit 300 PS kannste dir neu für etwas über 30K kaufen wenn du das willst, für nen Stromer der ähnliche Fahrleistungen hat (und nen halbwegs großen Akku) legste mindestens das doppelte hin. Und ja ich weiß um die Unvergleichbarkeit, ich bin schon nen P100D gefahren.^^

Das ändert sich die nächsten Jahre sicherlich aber NOCH ists nicht drin. Von anderen Problemchen wie schlechter Lademöglichkeit für mich mal ganz abgesehen (effektiv hätte ich nichts besseres als ne Schukodose über Nacht hier - selbst das würde zwar fast immer reichen aber eben nur fast). Sowohl das Stromnetz zu den Häusern als auch erst Recht Schnelladesäulen sind im ländlichen Bereich hier noch völlig unausgebaut.

Achso Klang... der is mir tatsächlich egal^^
Mich nervts eher, wenn Verbrenner die Leistung haben immer mit Gewalt laut sein müssen. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus. 

Ich würde mir sofort nen Stromer besorgen wenn er für mich erschwinglich wäre und die Infrastruktur da ist. Naja, bis 2030 sollten wir das geschafft haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. April 2021)

Von Verbrenner auf Elektro umsteigen ist der größte Fehler überhaupt. Anstatt überall reichlich vorhandenes Erdöl zu verbrennen, benutzen wir dann z.B. Lithium, was fast nur aus Chile kommt. 3 mal dürft ihr raten was passiert, wenn die nicht mehr an uns verkaufen. Aus der Nordsee kann man das nicht einfach abpumpen.
...denn Akkus sind... Verschleißteile!  Nach 10 Jahren ist so ein Akku spätenstens platt, egal wieviel Kilometer. Sieht man ja wunderbar an der ersten Generation E-Autos. In einen Verbrenner muss man in der Regel nicht nach 10 Jahren erstmal 10000-40000€ reinstecken, damit der wieder fahrbar wird.

Ich weis schon warum ich mich auf E-Autos spezialisiert habe, obwohl ich die Dinger nicht leiden kann. Mein Job is damit auf jeden Fall gesichert. 

Alleine schon die ganzen defekten Batterien, die durch Tiefentladung bei längerer Standdauer zerstört werden.    4 Wochen Amerika und dann steht das Auto mit defekter Batterie am Flughafen... ups.  Mal eben nen Kanister Strom draufkippen is da nicht und an die Ladesäule hängen bringt da auch nix mehr.
Das BMS dann so: "Heute is Strom aus wegen is nich!" 
Ich glaube nur die erste Generation Tesla haben versucht eine platte Batterie zu laden und sind dann halt auch manchmal abgefackelt. Mitlerweile dürften das alle rausprogrammiert haben.


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2021)

Wie ist es eigentlich, die Batterie ist ja ein Sack voll einzelner Zellen. Wird jede Zelle einzeln überwacht und der Status im Steuergerät abgelegt oder wie läuft es?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wird jede Zelle einzeln überwacht und der Status im Steuergerät abgelegt oder wie läuft es?


Nicht jede einzelne aber kleinere Blöcke/Zusammenschlüsse. Da ist sehr viel Regeltechnik dahinter da die Zellen beispielsweise auch untereinander austariert werden müssen und Verschleißerscheinungen kompensiert werden müssen. 

Dass eAutos sicher nicht der Weißheit letzter Schluss sind und garantiert nicht für alle Anwendungen und Situationen sinnvoll ist auch klar. Aber so schwarzmalerisch wie hier würde ichs auch nicht sehen. Weder gehen Akkus nach 4 Wochen kaputt (sofern der Nutzer sie nicht mit 2% Ladestand abstellt...) noch gibts irgendein Lithiummengenproblem wenn sich die Wirtschaft darauf angepasst hat. Das dauert nur eben ggf. Jahrzehnte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. April 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich, die Batterie ist ja ein Sack voll einzelner Zellen. Wird jede Zelle einzeln überwacht und der Status im Steuergerät abgelegt oder wie läuft es?


Die Zellen sind in Gruppen und Blöcken eingeteilt. Diese werden dann überwacht. Die Zellen selber haben nur eine Schmelzsicherung die bei Kurzschluss einer Zelle einen sofortigen Brand verhindern soll. Wie gut das funktioniert... ...naja dazu äußer ich mich mal lieber nicht.
Die Regelung vom BMS um die Batterie im Gleichgewicht zu halten funktioniert sehr gut. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch kein Auto wo das Balancing der Blöcke mehr als ein paar mV Unterschied hatte.
Selbstentladung vom E-Autos ist bis zu 10% pro Woche Standzeit. Da muss man schon gut aufpassen regelmäßig nachzuladen. Es kommt auch immer stark drauf an wo das Auto steht und was es grad im Hintergrund macht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Achso Klang... der is mir tatsächlich egal^^
> Mich nervts eher, wenn Verbrenner die Leistung haben immer mit Gewalt laut sein müssen. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus.


Man braucht aber nicht viel Leistung um laut sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Man braucht aber nicht viel Leistung um laut sein


Mein erstes Auto warn uralter 1er Fiesta mit 41 PS oder sowas. Da is mir aufm Heimweg vonner Kaserne zu Bundeswehrzeiten der Auspuff direkt hinterm Krümmer abgerostet.
Nicht mal nen Liter Hubraum, berghoch keine 50 Klamotten geschafft aber SOUND war da ohne Ende!


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. April 2021)

Mit meiner Invidia Catback bin ich einer der lautesten im Ort, mal ganz abgesehen von den 2 i30N die hier rumfahren 
Mit meinen popeligen 140PS geht auch nicht so viel, aber es reicht einigermaßen


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2021)

Der Auspuff vom alten C70/V70/850 sah immer aus als hätte da jemand ne riesen Blende dran getunt, aber es war der reale Durchmesser der durch die ganze Anlage ging um 5Zylinder einflutig zu dämmen und zu filtern.
Und auch der Sound der da raus kommt: Das war das Ergebnis nachdem der Hersteller versucht hatte ihn möglichst leise zu bekommen und er brabbelte trotzdem fröhlich vor sich hin. 
Das amüsiert dann immer gegenüber denen die versuchen Sound zu erzwingen .

Aber im Auto hören will ich den Motor bei normaler Drehzahl nicht. Weder ein Brummen noch ein Fiepen.


----------



## Zeiss (27. April 2021)

Naja, kommt aus Auto an und wie es wirklich klingt, sprich ob es aufdringlich ist oder nicht. Im 7er hört man schon, dass da was Großes drin ist, aber doch sehr leise, wenn man voll durchlatscht ist es eher ein Fauchen als ein Böllern oder Brummen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto warn uralter 1er Fiesta mit 41 PS oder sowas. Da is mir aufm Heimweg vonner Kaserne zu Bundeswehrzeiten der Auspuff direkt hinterm Krümmer abgerostet.
> Nicht mal nen Liter Hubraum, berghoch keine 50 Klamotten geschafft aber SOUND war da ohne Ende!


Das ist mir mit nem Auto vom DRK passiert, an der Ampel, auf einem der größten Plätze im Ort; Polo 6n, 1l Sauger, glaub 60 PS, rolle an die ampel im schubbetrieb, udn das teil fängt an krach zu machen wie ein Rennwagen. Um nmich rum die Fahrer am umdrehen und gucken, was da kommt 
Den beigen 6n mit rotem Kreuz drauf usw. hat ja keiner als verursacher wahrgenommen   Gott sei dank ging es eh gerade zum DRK Rettungswache und Werkstatt, keine 2000m später war ich aus der Kiste raus 


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mit meiner Invidia Catback bin ich einer der lautesten im Ort, mal ganz abgesehen von den 2 i30N die hier rumfahren
> Mit meinen popeligen 140PS geht auch nicht so viel, aber es reicht einigermaßen


Die N sind doch nur dann wirklich extrem laut, wenn se noch ohne OPF sind 
Meiner ist, so finde ich, nicht so tragisch  Klar, leise ist anders, aber nicht so laut, dass ich das als schlimmer empfinde würde als den R mit Akaprovic oder andere Autos mit entsprechenden Anlagen drunter. Klar, es gibt auch leisere, und ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn der leiser flüstern würde, aber der N macht schon spaß


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. April 2021)

Heute fuhr ein Tesla an mir vorbei als ich mich auf dem Fußweg zu meinem Auto befand. Ein derartiges Quietschen und Knarzen beim Überfahren einer kleinen Erhebung hätte ich vielleicht bei einem 250€ MTB von Real erwartet... So etwas hört man nicht einmal bei dem Toyota Aygo, aber Hauptsache, da ist n E-Motor drin.
Bin immer noch geschockt.


----------



## Schori (27. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein erstes Auto warn uralter 1er Fiesta mit 41 PS oder sowas. Da is mir aufm Heimweg vonner Kaserne zu Bundeswehrzeiten der Auspuff direkt hinterm Krümmer abgerostet.
> Nicht mal nen Liter Hubraum, berghoch keine 50 Klamotten geschafft aber SOUND war da ohne Ende!


Das gleiche ist mir mit meinem Peugeot 205 60ps passiert. Direkt am Krümmer ist das Hosenrohr abgefallen und lag auf dem Lenkgetriebe. Bin damit, nachts um 3 Uhr, 60 km heimgefahren. Das Teil war so krass laut und alles hat vibriert.


----------



## Mosed (28. April 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alleine schon die ganzen defekten Batterien, die durch Tiefentladung bei längerer Standdauer zerstört werden.    4 Wochen Amerika und dann steht das Auto mit defekter Batterie am Flughafen... ups.



Warum sollte der Akku nach 4 Wochen Tiefenentladen sein? Da ist ja kein Verbraucher aktiv, außer vielleicht die Zellüberwachung. Deine normale Batterie beim Verbrenner ist ja auch nicht ansatzweise leer... (klar, nicht ganz vergleichbar).
Und solange man das Auto nicht 4 Wochen in der Wüste bei 40 °C im Schatten abstellt sollte die Zelltemperatur auch kein Thema sein?!

Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es die Möglichkeit geben wird echte Langzeitparker ans Stromnetz anzuschließen während der Parkdauer. Wobei die Frage ist, ob man ein Auto Monatelang am Flughafen parken würde...


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Akku nach 4 Wochen Tiefenentladen sein? Da ist ja kein Verbraucher aktiv, außer vielleicht die Zellüberwachung. Deine normale Batterie beim Verbrenner ist ja auch nicht ansatzweise leer... (klar, nicht ganz vergleichbar).


Da musste etwas vorsichtig sein...
Klar, die reine Selbstentladung der Batterien (sowohl bei Elektroautos als auch von der Starterbatterie im Verbrenner) sind vernachlässigbar gering wenns nur um Wochen geht. Nur ist das mit dem "kein Verbraucher aktiv" leider ohne besondere Vorkehrungen bei beiden Modellen nicht so. Da stehen derart viele Systeme weiterhin unter Spannung und manche (wie etwa die Diebstahlsicherung, das System das ständig schaut ob dein toller Komfortschlüssel in der Nähe ist usw.) sind weiterhin aktiv, dass da durchaus ne handvoll Watt Leistung dauerhaft aus den Batterien gelutscht wird.

Als ich meine Kiste im Dezember dank Kurzarbeit und Weihnachten 3 Wochen nicht bewegt hatte hat das Ding seine liebe Mühe gehabt anzuspringen. Es ging noch, das Multimeter bescheinigte mir aber satte 11,7V auf der Batterie. Letztere ist zwar nicht mehr die neueste aber trotzdem - nach 4 Wochen wär da nix mehr gegangen.

Bei E-Autos dürfte das problem dank sehr viel höherer Kapazität lange nicht so ausgeprägt sein, dennoch würde ich wenn ich weiß das Teil muss nen Monat rumstehen zusehen dass der Ladezustand möglichst nicht allzu niedrig ist. Denn beim Verbrenner ne Starterbatterie zu reaktivieren oder notfalls zu tauschen ist kein großer Akt - ein tiefentladener Tesla dagegen ist ein ziemliches Problem.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> uralter 1er Fiesta mit 41 PS


Mein kleiner roter Fiesta, 1,3er Motor hat ähnliches versucht. Er wollte klingen wie ein ganz ganz großer. Schmiss den Auspuff ab und alles hat gekuckt. Ich musste ihn aber hoch binden, da er leider in der Mitte abgefault ist und hinten noch im Gummi hing. Der hätte im nächsten Schlagloch geankert


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wie etwa die Diebstahlsicherung, das System das ständig schaut ob dein toller Komfortschlüssel in der Nähe ist usw.


Letzteres habe ich letztes Jahr noch gebaut und läuft im runter gefahren Modus mit <400uA (<100uA an maximal zwei Türsensoren, der Rest wird ganz "aus" geschaltet also auf <50uA pro Steuergerät) . Jetzt rechne mal hoch wie lange man damit an einem Fahrakku nuckeln kann  .
Im Zweifelsfall hast du (bei einem europäischen Auto) mehr Verlust durch irgend eine schlecht isolierte Zuleitung als durch die nach den erst 72h noch laufenden Steuergeräte. Die Asiaten ziehen z.T. die ersten ~10 Tage mehr weil es dort normaler Anwendungsfall ist das Auto nur am Wochenende raus zu holen, also soll voller Komfort (=Reaktionszeit) auch nach der Zeit noch da sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2021)

Ich müsste echt mal messen wie viel Strom an der Batterie so abfließt wenn das Auto einfach nur dasteht.
Tabellen aus den weiten des Neulandes sagen mir, dass der Ladezustand bei 11,7V noch etwa 20% beträgt. Meine Batterie hat 74Ah und da sie schon ein paar Jahre alt ist und auch eher nicht proppevoll war vorher sagen wir mal 80% geladen bei 80% Restkapazität waren noch 47 Ah drinne und 15Ah war Rest. Also 32 Ah verloren in 3 Wochen.

...das wäre ein Kriechstrom von 32Ah durch sagen wir 500 Stunden = 64 mA. Oder anders gesagt deutlich unter einem Watt Leistung.

Ich kann jetzt nicht einschätzen ob das viel oder wenig oder normal oder nicht normal ist aber so rein von den Größenordnungen der Zahlen her würde ich so 0,5W oder sowas schon für plausibel ansehen für das an Elektronik, was auch im Stand irgendwie was tun muss.


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2021)

Ein "aktives" Steuergerät an Klemme 30 darf in der Regel <100uA verbrauchen. 64mA wären also über den Daumen 640 Steuergeräte die noch nach irgend einer Aktivität scannen.
-> So viele sind dann in der Regel doch nicht in (d)einem Auto versteckt.

Wenn aber eines aus irgend einem Grund nicht schläft kann das alleine >50mA ziehen, das ist dann aber halt ein Defekt und nicht Normalzustand.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. April 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Akku nach 4 Wochen Tiefenentladen sein? Da ist ja kein Verbraucher aktiv, außer vielleicht die Zellüberwachung. Deine normale Batterie beim Verbrenner ist ja auch nicht ansatzweise leer... (klar, nicht ganz vergleichbar).
> Und solange man das Auto nicht 4 Wochen in der Wüste bei 40 °C im Schatten abstellt sollte die Zelltemperatur auch kein Thema sein?!
> 
> Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es die Möglichkeit geben wird echte Langzeitparker ans Stromnetz anzuschließen während der Parkdauer. Wobei die Frage ist, ob man ein Auto Monatelang am Flughafen parken würde...


So ein E-Auto macht im geparkten Zustand ständig irgendwelche Sachen.
12V Bordnetz wird bestimmt 2-3 mal pro Woche aus der HV Batterie nachgeladen.(wenn noch genug drauf ist)
Verbindung zum Hersteller über Mobilfunk mindestens 4-5 mal pro Stunde. (Wetterdaten, Standort, Fahrzeugstatus...)
BMS Balancing und Überwachung der HV Batterie.
Selbstchecks des HV Systems.
Dazu dann halt die ganz normalen Sachen wie Innenraumüberwachung, Abschleppschutz, Anspringen der ZV bei Funksignal in der Nähe usw...
Over-the-air Updates auf Steuergeräte.

Wir haben hier teilweise E-Autos die 10% der HV Batteriekapazität pro Woche einfach so verbrauchen. Keine Vorklima oder sonst was aktiv. Ist normal und deswegen müssen die Dinger regelmäßig ans Netz. Die einzige Möglichkeit das zu verhindern ist die Kiste freizuschalten. Das ist aber nicht grade wenig Arbeit, wenn man den dann schnell mal wieder bewegen muss. Und selbst dann entläd sich die Batterie noch, wenn auch sehr langsam.

Bei älteren E-Auto HV Akkus kommt dann noch die stark ansteigende Selbstentladung der gealterten Zellen dazu. Wenn eine Karre oft am Schnelllader war(weil ja niemand nen Tag warten möchte bis man weiterfahren kann), dann verschleißt das die Zellen extrem schnell. Schnelllader sind nunmal tötlich für Akkus.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich müsste echt mal messen wie viel Strom an der Batterie so abfließt wenn das Auto einfach nur dasteht.
> Tabellen aus den weiten des Neulandes sagen mir, dass der Ladezustand bei 11,7V noch etwa 20% beträgt. Meine Batterie hat 74Ah und da sie schon ein paar Jahre alt ist und auch eher nicht proppevoll war vorher sagen wir mal 80% geladen bei 80% Restkapazität waren noch 47 Ah drinne und 15Ah war Rest. Also 32 Ah verloren in 3 Wochen.
> 
> ...das wäre ein Kriechstrom von 32Ah durch sagen wir 500 Stunden = 64 mA. Oder anders gesagt deutlich unter einem Watt Leistung.
> ...



Für moderne Autos sind 20-50mA Ruhestrom auf dem 12V Netz nicht ungewöhnlich je nachdem wieviel der drin hat.


----------



## Mosed (29. April 2021)

Dann gibt es da aber noch einiges zu optimieren..,

Warum ruft das Fahrzeug irgendwelche Wetterdaten o.ä. ab und funkt ständig nach Hause, wenn es rumsteht? Vor allem, wenn das Fahrzeug checkt, dass es seit Tagen rumsteht, sollte es wohl mal in sowas wie einen Tiefschlaf gehen und nur noch das nötigste aktiv halten bzw. ab und zu einschalten.

OTAs haben auch nicht zu laufen, wenn ein Fahrzeug seit Wochen rumsteht und die Akkuladung spürbar abgenommen hat.

Einen Urlaub lang rumstehen sollte ein Auto schon abkönnen.

Aber die verantwortlichen Manager gehen wohl davon aus, dass jeder so wie sie jeden Tag stundenlang Auto fährt?!


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2021)

Die Wetterdaten lassen sich super verkaufen. Aktuell liefern Autos deutlich genauere Wetterdaten als alle regulären Wetterstationen, weil es davon einfach viel mehr gibt.
Außerdem will der Hersteller ja immer über seine Flotte informiert sein. Windows sendet ja auch quasi alles was man macht an MS, die Autos mit SIM Karte machen jetzt das gleiche.
Man kann sogar ein Fahrzeug über Mobilfunk diagnostizieren. 
Die Leute finden es doch total geil 24/7 von allem überwacht zu werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Leute finden es doch total geil 24/7 von allem überwacht zu werden.


Da sagste was. Stimmt leider.  

Ich finds schon befremdlich das mein nun folgendes Auto ja zwingend mit eNotruf und SIM und haste nicht gesehen immer weiß wo es (und damit ich) ist. Es stört mich zwar nicht wirklich da ich nicht in geheimen Missionen unterwegs bin und manche Funktionen sind ja auch sinnvoll (lange nicht alle...) aber persönlich ist mir noch komisch bei sowas. Aber ich kanns nicht ändern - ich benötige beruflich genauso ein Auto wie ein Smartphone. Is eh immer klar wo ich rumlaufe


----------



## TrueRomance (29. April 2021)

Als mir ein Kollege vor ca. 4 Jahren erzählte, dass er zu seinem Auto ne App hat war ich sprachlos und sehr verwundert. Was? Wozu? Wo ist der Sinn? Kannst du es rufen? KITT?

Mein neuer gebrauchter S204 ist zum Glück noch Generation Offline. Meine Verwunderung zu diesem Onlinefeature werde ich wohl so schnell nicht anwerfen können.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. April 2021)

So ne App is schon geil. Ich kann damit dem Paketboten den Kofferraum aufmachen damit er ein Paket rein legen kann. Danach wieder zu. Ich kann jederzeit heizen oder kühlen wenn nötig. Oder die Schieben nen Spalt aufmachen. Nachgucken wo genau das Auto steht, es aus der Parklücke raus fahren lassen oder rein.. Den Aktuellen Ladestand abfragen, gucken ob noch geladen wird, Werkstatttermine vereinbaren.. Wennich am Handy am Google Maps was suche oder gefunden hab kann ich das mit einem Druck direkt ins Navi vom Auto schicken und wenn ich einsteige is das Zeug da...  Praktisch is das schon.

Der Stromverbrauch geht zumindest bei unseren Autos permanent zurück. Die längste Zeit waren mal knapp 4 Wochen. Auto bei 80% abgestellt und nach 27 Tagen waren noch 56% drin... ging eigentlich. Später dann im Portal nachgesehen dass er wirklich zuerst noch normal "nach Hause" telefoniert hat, das wurde aber weniger und weniger. Und ab dem 13. Tag war quasi Tiefschlaf angesagt. Da hat er nur noch 2% verloren in den 14 Tagen. Der andere Teil ging in den ersten 12 Tagen weg...

Aber ist schon so.  Wenn man den Sentry-Mode mit permanenter Umgebungsüberwachung und Videoaufzeichnung laufenlässt, alle Alarme auf an, Innenraumüberhizungsschutz aktiv und so weiter.. das verbraucht halt alles. 

Wenn man mit weniger Spielerein auskommt beläuft sich der Verlust auf weniger als 1% am Tag...  Seit dem Computer-Upgrade pennt mein Auto auch schneller ein und schläft länger und tiefer. Der Vampierverbrauch is deutlich gesunken.


----------



## Zeiss (29. April 2021)

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich mit dem ganzen Rotz soll. Das Einzige, was interessant wäre,  ist A2DP, hat meiner leider nicht, mehr aber auch nicht. Navi reicht mir das vom Auto, also stinklangweiliges mit TMC.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2021)

Ich will den ganzen Kram eigentlich auch nicht. Aber man kommt ja nicht mehr drumrum denn ohne gibts einen (Neu-)Wagen nicht mehr. Und das hat dann in der aktuellen Situation zur Folge dass man ewig auf sein Auto warten muss weil die Elektronik die man an sich gar nicht wollte/braucht aber nunmal Serie ist kaum verfügbar ist.

Ich hab im Februar nen Golf 8 bestellt. Damals hieß es Lieferung Juni, mittlerweile August, es würde mich nicht wundern wenn ich beim abholen grade Winterreifen aufziehen kann wenns so weitergeht.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2021)

Der Golf 8 hat aber schon vorm Bauteilmangel Verschiebungen bis dort hinaus gehabt. Vielleicht bekommst du dann zumindest ein funktionierendes Modell.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2021)

Wenn die so weiter machen krieg ich nochn MJ 2022


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da sagste was. Stimmt leider.
> 
> Ich finds schon befremdlich das mein nun folgendes Auto ja zwingend mit eNotruf und SIM und haste nicht gesehen immer weiß wo es (und damit ich) ist. Es stört mich zwar nicht wirklich da ich nicht in geheimen Missionen unterwegs bin und manche Funktionen sind ja auch sinnvoll (lange nicht alle...) aber persönlich ist mir noch komisch bei sowas. Aber ich kanns nicht ändern - ich benötige beruflich genauso ein Auto wie ein Smartphone. Is eh immer klar wo ich rumlaufe


Einfach Stecker runter vom Steuergerät oder nen kleinen GPS/GSM Jammer ins Auto und bei Bedarf aktivieren.  Ein trackingfreies Auto ist seit Anfang 2020 ja quasi ein must-have.


----------



## taks (30. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich finds schon befremdlich das mein nun folgendes Auto ja zwingend mit eNotruf und SIM und haste nicht gesehen immer weiß wo es (und damit ich) ist. Es stört mich zwar nicht wirklich da ich nicht in geheimen Missionen unterwegs bin und manche Funktionen sind ja auch sinnvoll (lange nicht alle...) aber persönlich ist mir noch komisch bei sowas. Aber ich kanns nicht ändern - ich benötige beruflich genauso ein Auto wie ein Smartphone. Is eh immer klar wo ich rumlaufe



Dann freust du dich sicher auch schon auf das neuste Feature by EU:




__





						Intelligent Speed Assistance (ISA) | ETSC
					





					etsc.eu


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. April 2021)

Naja, das funktioniert Gott sei dank noch nicht.
Aber das ist so ein Thema für sich. Mit der aktuellen Verkehrszeichenerkennung kannst du das eigentlich vergessen; die Fehlerrate ist extrem hoch.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2021)

Erkennung ist das eine. Die Verkehrszeichen sind auch einfach nicht Maschinengerecht gesetzt. Der Leihwagen mit dem Feature den ich mal hatte, hat z.B. Kilometer weit auf 30 bestanden weil das eine Schild was er am Eingang einer Sackgasse gesehen hatte (normales rundes Schild, keine Zone) keine Aufhebung beim heraus fahren beinhaltete.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. April 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Dann freust du dich sicher auch schon auf das neuste Feature by EU:


Du wirst lachen, auch das war ein Punkt auf meiner Liste "pro Neukauf". Besser jetzt nochn Auto kaufen das den Schei* noch nicht hat^^

Die Erkennung ist aktuell auch nurn nettes Feature aber für danach wirklich was zu regeln.... ohje.
Wenn ich alleine schon sehe wie die Erkennung des Betriebs-Tiguans durchdreht wenn ich mit dem übers Werksgelände fahre (da ist einfach standardmäßig überall 30) dann gute Nacht. Ich weiß nicht genau was das Ding da treibt aber der springt von 10 über 30 nach 50 dann unbegrenzt, alles dabei. Dabei stehn auf dem Weg gar keine Schilder die er erkennen könnte weils ein Privatgelände ist, die 30 stehn nur an jedem Torhaus groß dran als "gilt überall". Der scheint da noch irgendwas mit GPS zu wurschteln und es dann mit umliegenden Straßen zu verwechseln.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (30. April 2021)

Dann stelle ich auch mal kurz mein Auto vor 

2018er Audi S5 Quattro als Coupe mit dem 3 Liter V6 Benziner ---> 354 PS / 500 Nm

Innen hat er schwarzes Leder mit gesteppten, hellgrauen Ziernähten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2021)

Viel Bodenkontakt hast du mit der Felgen/Reifen Kombi aber nicht wenn es mal etwas holpriger wird, oder?


----------



## Lucky_Dani (30. April 2021)

Geht eigentlich gut, montiert sind 265/30/20 auf ner 10,5 x 20 ET 33 Felge, gefahren wird mit 3 Bar an der Vorderachse und 2,8 Bar hinten (das ist der von Hankook errechnete optimale Druck bei meinen Achslasten+Felgen-/Reifendaten).

Laut Gutachten wäre auch noch 275/25/20 oder 285/25/20 möglich gewesen, aber 25er Querschnitt war mir zu krass.
30er Querschnitt haben auch die original 20 Zöller beim S5 und fährt sich nicht so holprig wie man denken würde


----------



## Olstyle (30. April 2021)

30er Querschnitt geht ja auch noch so gerade. Sah für mich auf dem Bild eher nach weniger aus.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (30. April 2021)

Das wirkt von seitlich so da der Reifen sich durch die 10,5 J breite Felge minimal etwas zieht (aber nicht so extrem wie bei manchen Japanern, würde so extrem auch nicht zum Audi passen).

Und ja ich weiß:  die Felgenschutzkante des Reifens fühlt sich sinnlos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2021)

Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> Das wirkt von seitlich so da der Reifen sich durch die 10,5 J breite Felge minimal etwas zieht (aber nicht so extrem wie bei manchen Japanern, würde so extrem auch nicht zum Audi passen   ).


Very Nice, wieviel hat der schon gelaufen?


----------



## Lucky_Dani (30. April 2021)

Der Reifen oder das Auto?   

Auto---> rund 30tkm
Reifen sind 4 Wochen jung


----------



## soulstyle (30. April 2021)

Lucky_Dani schrieb:


> Der Reifen oder das Auto?
> 
> Auto---> rund 30tkm
> Reifen sind 4 Wochen jung


Ich habe auch vor 2 Wochen, 4 neu Contis drauf ziehen lassen.
Nee dein Auo
Der ist ja noch nicht mal eingefahren, hab viel spass damit und wenn dir mal ein Nordhorner 5er BMW begegnet,
ähm hab erbarmen mit ihm


----------



## Lucky_Dani (30. April 2021)

Nordhorner seh ich selten in Süddeutschland (Landkreis Karlsruhe), ich war aber vor vielen Jahren mal beruflich in Lingen im Außendienst und hab da einige gesehen


----------



## Zeiss (1. Mai 2021)

Was kostet heutzutage eigentlich Reifenmontage? Uns hat der Fritze hier für 4x Reifenmontage, Altreifenentsorgung, Auswuchten und etc genau 120€ abgeknöpft.

Ein Forumskollege hat einen ziemlich runtergerockten 7er (750er) gekauft und ihn aufgebaut. Der Wagen ist schon verkauft und wird nächste Woche abgeholt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (1. Mai 2021)

Kommt immer auf die Felgengröße an, mein örtlicher Reifenhändler nimmt bei 20 Zoll für alte Reifen abziehen, neue aufziehen und auswuchten 85 € für 4 Räder.

Entsorgung kostet 2,50 € pro Reifen extra, also 95 € komplett.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Mai 2021)

Waren stinknormale 17er Ballonreifen, nichts besonderes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Was kostet heutzutage eigentlich Reifenmontage? Uns hat der Fritze hier für 4x Reifenmontage, Altreifenentsorgung, Auswuchten und etc genau 120€ abgeknöpft.


Ich zahle beim Freundlichen 20€ pro Schlappen all inclusive (sofern ich die Neuen bei ihm kaufe natürlich).
Sind 235/35 R19 aber ich glaube der Preis ist unabhängig vom Format.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2021)

Bei "meinem" Vergölst skalieren alle Preise die irgendwas mit Rad und Reifen zu tun haben mit dem Felgendurchmesser.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Mai 2021)

Ja, normallerweise ist der Preis vom Durchmesser abhängig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2021)

Ich vermute dass das irgendwo bei mir auch teurer werden würde aber was ich sicher weiß ist das 16 bis 19 Zoll dasselbe kostet. Wahrscheinlich wirds bei 20+'' teurer werden aber solche Teile hab ich nie besessen^^
Die 16er Winterreifen des alten Ibiza bis zu den 19er Alus des Cupra waren jedenfalls immer 20€/Stück.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (1. Mai 2021)

Glaube auch dass es ab 20 Zoll teurer wird, macht auch einen minimalen Unterschied obs Alu- oder Stahlfelgen (falls man sowas noch fährt) sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Mai 2021)

Das letzte Mal in D hab ich glaub 140€ gezahlt... war aber nur auswuchten und matchen... wars aber wert, nachdem ich zuvor bei 3 Händlern über 300 liegen gelassen hab nur fürs wuchten und die Kiste immer noch gewackelt hat beim Fahren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2021)

Hab mir vor kurzem einen Audi A4 gekauft und würde ihn gerne mit neuen Felgen aufhübschen (zur Zeit sind 16" drauf). Ein Kumpel meinte, ich muss nur auf die Achsen aufpassen, die könnten bei höheren Durchmesser Schaden nehmen. Ich wollte auf ca. 18-19" gehen, bin mir aber noch etwas unsicher, da ich mich leider nicht so gut auskenne. Habt ihr paar grundlegende Tipps für mich, worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2021)

Welches Baujahr hat er denn? Es gibt ja gefühlt 10 verschiedene A4 (eigentlich sind es wohl "nur" sechs).
Generell würde ich nicht so weit von dem Maß weg gehen auf das der Wagen abgestimmt ist, ansonsten wird es holprig. Rad und Reifen sind Teil der Fahrwerksabstimmung! Also von 16er Serienbereifung auf 17" oder vielleicht noch maximal 18".
Wobei mir persönlich optisch die Querschnitte <35% sowieso nicht besonders gefallen.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Mai 2021)

Wobei Querschnitt sagt ja nicht viel über die Flankenhöhe aus, da wäre noch die Breite wichtig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr hat er denn?


2010er, Avant. Hatte mich geirrt bzgl Felgen. Drauf sind 17"

Im Fahrzeugschein steht folgende Angabe 

225/50 R17 94Y


----------



## Lucky_Dani (13. Mai 2021)

So, heutiger Umbau beendet, mein S5 hat ein paar kleine Upgrades bekommen.

Eingebaut habe ich:

-Forge Motorsport Turbo Blanket
-ECS Tuning "Big Bore" Turbo-Inlet
-ECS Tuning Silikonschlauch von Luftfilterkasten zum Turbo-Inlet

Wer die Arbeit auch vorhat---> Viel Spaß, die untere Schraube vom Turbo-Inlet ist echt eine Arschlochschraube   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (26. Mai 2021)

Viel Platz zum Arbeiten hast du da aber nicht gerade


----------



## Zeiss (27. Mai 2021)

Wenn man zu viel Zeit hat, nimmt man die Projekte in Angriff, die man schon vor Jahren geplant hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der dreckigste Teil der Arbeit kommt noch , das Verschleifen ... und dann das Beziehen


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juni 2021)

NSX done right!  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5PPNZiu52w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nach dem Video gleich mal im Internet nach den Preisen für den NSX geguckt. Jetzt bin ich deprimiert... 
Ähnlich schlimm wie vor lange langer Zeit beim Nissan GT-R R34. :/


----------



## Klutten (7. Juni 2021)

Der Kleine neulich auf dem Weg zur ersten Inspektion (30.000km / 2 Jahre) ...mit gerade mal 2.450km auf der Uhr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juni 2021)

Der steht sich doch kaputt.  So ein Auto ist zum fahren gebaut worden!


----------



## DARPA (8. Juni 2021)

Inspektionsintervall 30tkm? Kommt mir recht lang vor für ne Ballerbude wie nen M2 CS.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Juni 2021)

Aber auch da sollte doch nach 100 Jahren Entwicklung langsam mal etwas Haltbarkeit Einzug gehalten haben, oder?


----------



## McZonk (8. Juni 2021)

Der M2 CS muss doch nur nach der Einfahrphase (1-2tkm?) zum außerordentlichen Service, um das Einlauföl zu wechseln - ansonsten laufen die doch nach normalen Wartungsintervallen. Oder @Klutten ?


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2021)

Jupp, nach dem Einfahrservice (2000km) sind die Intervalle wie bei jedem anderen Auto. In diesem Fall eben 2 Jahre / 30.000km. Zwischendurch dann immer Bremsflüssigkeit und normaler Fahrzeugcheck. Für das gute Gewissen und wenn das Fahrzeug richtig beansprucht wird, kann man selbst noch was zwischendurch machen. Frisches Öl kommt bei mir auch jedes Frühjahr drauf ...auch wenn ich nur 1000km im Jahr fahre.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Juni 2021)

Trotzdem muss der mehr bewegt werden 
Ansonsten schönes Auto


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Inspektionsintervall 30tkm? Kommt mir recht lang vor für ne Ballerbude wie nen M2 CS.


Wenn man nur Rennstrecke fährt is das viel zu lang.  In den 30tkm hat man ja schon 5 Sätze Radlager, 10 Sätze Bremse und mindestens einmal alle Fahrwerksteile durch. Reifen halt bei jedem 3. oder 4. Tanken. 
Da muss man dann als Besitzer schonmal selber aktiv werden.
Der 30000er Intervall is nur für vorsichtigen Betrieb auf der Straße.


----------



## fatlace (10. Juni 2021)

sehr schönes auto, ich mag nur die felgen nicht so, da sollte noch was ordentlichds drauf
was ist das für ne app?
sieht interessant aus, und hilfreich.
ich hab letztes jahr fast mein service vom golf verpennt
letztes jahr bin ich aus mangel an zeit und hausbau auch nur gut 2000km gefahren.
neues öl bekommen meine autos auch jedes jahr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2021)

Ich werfe mal die nächste Eskalationsstufe "Chipmangel und Lieferzeiten" ein:

Mein Freundlicher hat mich heute darüber informiert, dass die Liefertung meines GTI wahrscheinlich erst 2022 erfolgt. Bestellt im Februar.

Das macht doch Laune!

(verdammt, jetz muss ich die alte Kiste doch nochmal übern TÜV schleppen^^)


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Is doch gut, dann hast du ne Chance noch zu stonieren oder?
Bei dem was VW aktuell mit der Elektronik abliefert und wie sie ständig lügen, würde mir kein neues VAG Fahrzeug mehr in die Garage kommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Is doch gut, dann hast du ne Chance noch zu stonieren oder?


Klar (er hat sogar gefragt ob ich den Vertrag beibehalten oder anullieren möchte).
Aber hilft ja nix, woanders gehts auch nicht schneller/besser und mich beschiecht das Gefühl dass er schon fast wollte dass ich storniere, denn er hat ne Preisbindung unterschrieben - bedeutet auch wenn die Kiste 2022 nach den ganzen Preissteigerungen/Inflation ein paar Tausender mehr kosten soll zahle ich die nicht, höchstens er.

Ich schätze mal nen fast voll ausgegstatten Golf 8 GTI Clubsport für unter 35K neu werde ich sonst kaum mehr auftreiben... da halte ich den Vertrag lieber (notfalls wenn meiner ganz krepieren sollte fahre ich halt übergangsweise mit dem Auto meiner Frau zur Arbeit, da die noch in Elternzeit ist geht das).

Ich bin tatsächlich auch nicht der Freund der VAG aber aus diversen Gründen ists für mich hier einfach das günstigste (in dem Leistungsbereich) und auch fast das einzig passende. Ein i30N DCT wäre die Alternatiove gewesen.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Juni 2021)

Die ganzen Preisanstiege sind auch extrem happig, da kann ich das auch nachvollziehen.
Dann viel Glück, das die Kiste keine Probleme macht bzw. bis dahin die Krankheiten ausgemerzt sind


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2021)

Danke... Das ist son bisschen meine Hoffnung - dann ist der Golf8 ja schon 2+ Jahre am Markt, vielleicht haben sie dann die gröbsten Softwarebugs raus 
Ich bin leider auch aus beruflichen gründen ein bisschen angefixt vom EA888 evo4. Das Ding ist (abseits der ganzen VAG-Skandale und Softwareschrott) insbesondere mit dem Conti-Lader aus dem CS und R aus ingenieurstechnischer Sicht nämlich ne echte Bombe. Alleine das umschalten zu Miller/Atkinsonzyklus über ne verschiebbare Nockenwelle mit geteilten Nocken is ne ziemlich krasse Nummer.


----------



## worco (11. Juni 2021)

Ich find insbesondere was den Durchzug bei hoeheren Geschwindigkeiten angeht, aber auch beim Reinbremsen und einlenken ist der i30 kein Vergleich zum GTI (erst recht als CS). Bin den i30 allerdings noch nicht als FL (/DCT) gefahren aber das erste MJ (mit dem sehr lauten Auspuff) hat mich jetzt fahrdynamisch nicht so vom Hocker gehauen wie ich nach den ganzen Lobeshymnen erwartet hatte. Schlecht wars auch nicht, privat wuerde ich aber nen GTI auch vorziehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2021)

worco schrieb:


> Ich find insbesondere was den Durchzug bei hoeheren Geschwindigkeiten angeht, aber auch beim Reinbremsen und einlenken ist der i30 kein Vergleich zum GTI (erst recht als CS).


Das ist tatsächlich so - was aber einfach daran liegt dass der EA888 evo4 übern Daumen 10 Jahre Entwicklungsvorsprung gegen dem i30N hat. Der aktuelle i30N ist motortechnisch eher mit dem EA113 zu vergleichen. Auch sicher nicht schlecht aber lange nicht derart ausoptimiert. Bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten werden da die Unterschiede doch deutlich. Ein CS braucht für 100-200 irgendwas zwischen 11 und 12 Sekunden, der i30N sollte eher bei 15+ liegen. Das sind Welten. Und, auch wenns bei solchen Autos eher untergeordnet ist, der GTI braucht im Alltag auch noch ein, zwei Liter weniger als der i30.

Die Bremsen finde ich eigentlich noch recht ähnlich (ich bin aber auch nicht der hardcore-bremser oder hätte was besonders heiß gebremst), das Fahrwerk/Einlenkverhalten des GTI ist aber wesentlich exakter als das des i30.

Man muss aber auch fairerweise sagen dass der Hyundai auch entsprechend günstiger ist.


----------



## DARPA (12. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alleine das umschalten zu Miller/Atkinsonzyklus über ne verschiebbare Nockenwelle mit geteilten Nocken is ne ziemlich krasse Nummer.


Kannst du das kurz erklären, bin bei VW nicht im Thema.

Atkinson Motor arbeitet ja glaube mit veränderbarem Kolbenhub (über Kurbelwellenanbindung).
Daneben gibt es Technologien mit variablem Nockenwellenprofil. Honda macht das z.B. auch im K20C1 mit verstellbarer Auslasswelle. Mehr Hub bei niedrigen Drehzahlen um Anströmung zum Turbo und den Spool zu verbessern.
Meinst du sowas?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alleine das umschalten zu Miller/Atkinsonzyklus über ne verschiebbare Nockenwelle mit geteilten Nocken is ne ziemlich krasse Nummer.


Vermutlich geht der Kram recht schnell kaputt und dann wird es teuer.
Dabei brauchst du den Kram gar nicht. Tesla Model X Performance und gut.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich geht der Kram recht schnell kaputt und dann wird es teuer.
> Dabei brauchst du den Kram gar nicht. Tesla Model X Performance und gut.



Wo gibt es den für unter 35.000€?
Für dessen Neupreis kann man einen GTI aber einige male reparieren oder einfach komplett ersetzen. 

Vom Fahrverhalten dürfte ein GTI auch Welten besser sein als so ein dickes SUV.
Kann man wohl kaum vergleichen die beiden Fahrzeuge - ganz andere Zielgruppe.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich geht der Kram recht schnell kaputt und dann wird es teuer.
> Dabei brauchst du den Kram gar nicht. Tesla Model X Performance und gut.


Wie kommst du denn auf den Vergleich? 
Viel unterschiedlicher in der Auslegung könnten die Autos nicht sein. 
Auch Preis differiert stark. 
Oder um bei deiner Aussage zu bleiben. 
Den teuren Kram brauchst garnicht, Hyundai Ioniq 5 und gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Kannst du das kurz erklären, bin bei VW nicht im Thema.
> 
> Atkinson Motor arbeitet ja glaube mit veränderbarem Kolbenhub (über Kurbelwellenanbindung).


VW macht die Umschaltung von Otto zu (sagen wir mal "simuliertem") Millerzyklus über verschiedene Öffnungszeiten der Ventile plus (elektronisch) angepasste Zündzeitpunkte und Ladedruckregelungen.
Das kannste entweder technisch umsetzen indem du die Ventile vollelektronisch ansteuerst (also keine Nockenwelle mehr sondern Magnetschalter o.ä. was aber erstens sehr teuer ist und zweitens sehr risikoreich, denn wenn da mal ein Schalter nicht schaltet haste sofort nen kapitalen Motorschaden wenn der Zylöinderkopf die das Ventil abschießt) oder zwei verschiedene Nockenwellenprofile hast die umgeschaltet werden können.

VW hat letzteres System, die Nocken der Nockenwelle haben zwei verschiedene Profile und können im Betrieb umgeschaltet werden indem man die Nockenwelle (genauer nur einen Teil davon) nen Zentimeter nach rechts oder links verschiebt je nachdem welches Lastszenario gerade anliegt.

Sieht so aus (ist schwer davon Bilder zu finden weil es noch recht neu ist und VW eher nicht will dass man es im Detail sieht, daher das Chinabildchen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (13. Juni 2021)

Ok, also „nur“ eine variable Nockenwellensteuerung.
Wie Vanos bei BMW, VVTi bei Toyota oder das wohl berühmteste Beispiel VTEC von Honda. Letzteres ist genauso wie du beschreibst, 2 Nockenprofile pro Welle die entsprechend verschoben werden. Ansteuerung über Öldruck. Gibts bei Honda seit den 80ern 
Sorry wenn ich immer wie ein Fanboi rüberkomme, bin ich irgendwie auch 
Aber tatsächlich interessiere ich mich für alle geilen Autos und Mopets.


----------



## Kuhprah (13. Juni 2021)

Naja, was willst bei den Motoren denn auch gross neu Erfinden? Das is seit Jahren quasi das gleiche. Die Namen sind unterschiedlich, aber was wirklich weltbewegend Neues wirste da nicht mehr erfinden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Naja, was willst bei den Motoren denn auch gross neu Erfinden?


Sagen wir mal so - nichts, was für die Massenproduktion und den finanziellen Rahmenbedngungen geeignet wäre so dass der Kunde es akzeptiert^^

Es gibt durchaus noch viele neue Geschichten und es gäbe auch noch großes Potential - nur wird im normalen Massenmarkt niemand 20K mehr hinlegen wollen um die Technik zu bezahlen wenn die "günstige" auch funktioniert.

Und andere eigentlich technisch leicht zu erreichende Effizienzsteigerungen sind halt nicht vermittelbar. So "der Wagen verbraucht nur 3 Liter aber das Drehzahlband des Zweizylinders bewegt sich nur zwischen 1500 und 2500 UPM" - das verkaufste halt keinem.


----------



## Kuhprah (13. Juni 2021)

Mit den DKG von heute sollte das schon gehen. Im LKW hab ich nicht mal 1500 nutzbare Umdrehungen. Aber stimmt schon... das zahlt keiner weil es einfach zu teuer wird. Die Leute können ja nur kaufen was es gibt...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2021)

Und was is an verschiebbaren Nocken so besonders? Ist schon lange im Serieneinsatz bei ganz normalen Motoren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2021)

@Incredible Alk naja, ich hätte wohl an deiner Stelle dann eher bei Hyundai vorgesprochen 
Aber was eißt hätte, habe ich ja letztes Jahr getan


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juni 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und was is an verschiebbaren Nocken so besonders? Ist schon lange im Serieneinsatz bei ganz normalen Motoren.


Nicht das verschieben an sich (daran höchstens dass es innerhalb einer Nockenwellenumdrehung geht). Das ganze Konzept drumherum um einen anderen Verbrennungszyklus zu simulieren, Füllungsgrade dynamisch anzupassen, die Strömungsmechanik auf beide Zyklen hin zu optimieren usw.
Klar, die Ventilsteuerzeiten zu ändern dass mal ein Einlassventil länger/kürzer aufsteht gibts schon ewig, aber dass man das ganze Gedöns drumherum ziemlich perfekt drauf anpasst habe ich so bisher noch nicht gesehen - ebenso wenig wie einen 300PS-2L-Motor den man in diesem Teillastbereich unter 5L/100 km fahren kann aber im Vollastbereich trotzdem bei 2000UPM schon 400+Nm anstehen. Wie gesagt, nicht dass Verbrauch bei so nem Auto groß relevant wäre, aber ich finds halt geil


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2021)

@TheBadFrag fährt doch bekannter maßen niemals Teillast, also warum sollte ihnen das interessieren?


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2021)

Haha, ja aktuell muss ich wegen einer gesperrten Straße einen anderen Arbeitsweg fahren und der hat einen so hohen Vollast Anteil das ich aktuell bei 15l/100 bin.  Find ich aber trotzdem ziemlich sparsam für 310 PS.  Ja die 2.0 TFSI können schon was. Ich hätte nur lieber nen Zahnriemen gehabt. Is viel billiger als die olle Steuerkette zu tauschen. Heuzutage halten die ja bei keinem Hersteller mehr, da viel zu klein ausgelegt. Die guten duplex Rollenketten, die 500k gehalten haben waren ja zu gut. Lieber Micro-kette einbauen wegen 0,0001 Liter weniger Spritverbrauch und dafür alle 50-100k für tausende €€€ tauschen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2021)

15 Liter ist viel, aber nicht sparsam.


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Juni 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja die 2.0 TFSI können schon was


Sind die jetzt mittlerweile haltbarer? Als ich bei Porsche gearbeitet habe, hatten einige den Scirocco und naja, teilweise schon den 3. oder gar 4. Motor drin. Und das innerhalb von 50000km.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 15l/100


Das benötigt mein Kumpel weniger und der hat nen V8 mit ca. 300PS. Sobald man bei den aufgeblasenen 2L Motoren Leistung benötigt, fressen die mehr als große Motoren und die Haltbarkeit zweifle ich stark an.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur lieber nen Zahnriemen gehabt. Is viel billiger als die olle Steuerkette zu tauschen.


Da haste Recht. Ich hab auch nochn Zahnriemen (EA113), sogar noch den ersten. Eigentlich war der Plan ja das Auto zu tauschen bevor ich Zahnriemen, Kerzen, Bremsen, Endtopf, Reifen,... wechseln muss aber soll ja nich sein...


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Sind die jetzt mittlerweile haltbarer? Als ich bei Porsche gearbeitet habe, hatten einige den Scirocco und naja, teilweise schon den 3. oder gar 4. Motor drin. Und das innerhalb von 50000km.


Es gibt halt einfach Leute die vom Pech erschlagen werden oder durch massives Fehlverhalten Motoren in kurzer Zeit schrotten (ich hab auch son Bekannten der alle 20k nen neuen Turbo etc braucht bei seinem ST aber wie der den kalt prügelt ist das auch kein Wunder).

Aber generell sind die EA113 und EA888 ziemlich langlebig. Letztere haben nur in der ersten Generation Ölverbrauch wegen falschen Kolbenringen und die Baureihe hat generell Probleme mit Rußkohleablagerungen an der Einlasseite wegen der AGR plus fehlender Saugrohreinspritzung. Aber das ist auch bei vernünftiger Fahrweise (wenig kurzstrecke beispielsweise) und guter Wartung (jedes Jahr neues anständiges Öl usw.) nicht so extrem.

Kurz gesagt wer mit dem Ding gut umgeht und ein Mal ne BEDI Reinigung plant kommt ohne großes Pech zu haben mit nem EA888 schon seine 300k+ weit. Ich kenne mehrere Leute hier die mit den Dingern 200k und mehr runterhaben ohne irgendein Problem gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juni 2021)

Na irgendwo stimmt auch heuet noch der Spruch: Turbo läuft, Turbo säuft. Wenn du das Ding aus quetschst, ist das doch normal, udn ein Sauger kann einfahc über einen gewissen Grad nicht hinaus kommen; wo der Turbo prinzipbedingt anders arbeitet. Aber, ein 300PS V8 ist eher ein zames Schoßhündchen, der mehr als 300PS 2l ist schon etwas gressiver aufgesetzt; da ist der Vergleich ja dann auch etwas unfair.

Zum Thema Haltbarkeit; also ich höre jetzt bei den 2.0 TSI nicht dauernd Motorwechsler. Ich denke, die Thematik die du noch kennst dürfte erledigt sein; dass ein 2.0 TSI mit 300PS+ bei falscher Fahrweise nicht 1 Mio. km hält, ja ok, das ist wohl an zu nehmen. Aber bei unter 50.000km schon defekt, ich glaube das ist dann zumindest aktuell auch eher ein Thema, dass entweder vorher was schon kaputt war, oder er wurde wirklich komplett falsch behandet. 
Das Problem mit dem Turbo bleibt ja oft der Nutzer; Vollgas bis zum Ziel, abstellen, ... das ist hier allen klar, dass das nicht gut ist. Vielen Menschen aber eben zum Teil nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

Um was Haltbarkeit angeht einfach mal ne Zahl in den Raum zu werfen: Dimensionierungen die ich häufig sehe sind "5000 Betriebsstunden üblicher Belastung und Wartung nach Vorgabe". Das scheint auch in der Praxis recht realistisch zu sein. Irgendwelvhe Extremszenarien beinhaltet sowas natürlich nicht.

Also 200-300k sollte man je nach Fahrprofil da schon schaffen. Dauerautobahnläufer (ohne Topspeedorgien) deutlich mehr, kurzstreckenstadtgurker halt entsprechend weniger.


----------



## taks (15. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Vollgas bis zum Ziel, abstellen, ... das ist hier allen klar, dass das nicht gut ist. Vielen Menschen aber eben zum Teil nicht.


Hat es dafür nicht normalerweise eine Nachlaufkühlung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Hat es dafür nicht normalerweise eine Nachlaufkühlung?


Modernere Turbofahrzeuge haben sowas, ja. Eigentlich kann man selbst durch nach-vollgas-abstellen nen Turbobenziner nicht mehr killen (kalt reintreten is schlimmer aber das begrenzt die Elektronik heute meist auch...). Aber ein kurzes kaltfahren ist dennoch deutlich besser als glühend abstellen und irgendn Notnachlauf rödeln lassen.


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> oder er wurde wirklich komplett falsch behandet.


Davon ist in den meisten Fällen auszugehen. VW-Konzern, Firmenleasing... Also was soll's wird sich der ein oder andere denken... Es gab auch nur ein solches Extrembeispiel. Die meisten beklagten sich über den hohen Verbrauch wenn man Mal etwas sportlich fährt.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 300PS V8 ist eher ein zames Schoßhündchen


Ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Davon ist in den meisten Fällen auszugehen. VW-Konzern, Firmenleasing... Also was soll's wird sich der ein oder andere denken...


Das ist der Grund warum ich bei solchen stärkeren Autos immer noch Neuwagen kaufe (wss sonst ja finanzieller Schwachsinn ist). Grade die Teile mit 300+PS kannste nicht als Jahreswagen/Gebrauchten usw holen weil die Vorbesitzer oft genau so drauf sind. Ich geb den eh nächstes Jahr ab also immer vollstoff reingetreten in die Möhre. Die Folgen davon hat dann der Nachbesitzer.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juni 2021)

Hehe, da falle ich mit 275 Pferden ja gerade noch durch den Rost


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube nicht dass es jetzt so den Verhaltensunterschied bewirkt obs jetzt 275 oder 300 sind. 

Mein Alter hat nur 265 aber gebraucht wollte ich sowas damals auch nicht. War auch nicht nötig bei nur rund 22K Neupreis (als Cupra noch nur ein Seatmodell war und der Preis quasi unique selling point). Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## DARPA (15. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> aber im Vollastbereich trotzdem bei 2000UPM schon 400+Nm


Solche Zahlen sind für mich immer schöne Theorie, denn dauerhaft findet das kein Pleul geil


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juni 2021)

Antriebswellen und Kupplungen auch nicht


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2021)

Mein Getriebe kann dem Motor sagen "das will ich nicht, nehm mal den Druck zurück". Keine Ahnung ob ich das gut finden sollte   .


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Solche Zahlen sind für mich immer schöne Theorie, denn dauerhaft findet das kein Pleul geil





Kuhprah schrieb:


> Antriebswellen und Kupplungen auch nicht


...kommt drauf an.
Das Problem sind nicht große Drehmomente und kleine Drehzahlen... mechanisch gesehen konstruiert man eigentlich lieber so statt mit hohen Drehzahlen (/Geschwindigkeiten) und kleineren Drehmomenten (/Kräften) um hohe Impulse bei geringerer Bewegungsenergie zu erreichen. Beispielsweise bei e-Motoren würde man genau das anstreben.
Das Problem ist die bei Verbrennern (mit wenig Zylindern...) dadurch entstehenden Vibrationen bzw. langsamerer Schwingungen mit höheren Amplituden was diverse Bauteile, insbesondere Lager, tatsächlich ungeil finden.

Ist aber auch lange nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher, ne moderne Karre machste nicht mehr kaputt indem du dauernd bei 2000 UPM Vollgas gibst. Nicht nur weil die Mechanik mittlerweile deutlich eher darauf ausgelegt ist sondern auch, weil es solche Späßchen wie


Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Getriebe kann dem Motor sagen "das will ich nicht, nehm mal den Druck zurück"


gibt als Failsafe.


Übrigens wies der Teufel so will: Nachdem ich jetzt 6 Monate länger auf meinen neuen warten soll ist mir heute Abend aufm Heimweg die Kupplung gestorben. Also fast. Kupplungspedal kommt nur sehr langsam zurück, manchmal nur mit Nachhilfe. Ich tippe auf günstigstenfalls nur Luft in der Hydraulik, schlechterenfalls Geber- und/oder Nehmerzylinder durch. Ich versuche dann morgen mal nen Termin inner Werke zu bekommen (in der Hofnung dass ich die 20 km bis dahin schaffe wenns soweit ist) und bis dahin --> kleinen Ibiza meiner Frau zur Arbeit nehmen. Wohl dem der Elternzeit hat sonst hätte ich echt ein Problem


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2021)

Sei froh ich brauchte übers Wochenende nen Leihwagen, weil mein Auto erst am Montag repariert werden konnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sei froh ich brauchte übers Wochenende nen Leihwagen, weil mein Auto erst am Montag repariert werden konnte.


Bis ich dan Termin hab vergeht mindestens ne Woche. Willkommen auf dem land 

Das Ding ist halt je nachdem was da jetzt kaputt ist lohnt sich das nicht mehr. HU +Inspektionskram brauch ich eh, wenn da jetzt beispielsweise der Geberzylinder durch ist was quasi immer ne neue Kupplung bedeutet bin ich schon locker mit 2K dabei. Bei nem Restwert von vielleicht 5K. Da kannste das Ding grade für 3-4K Gutschrift beim Händler lassen. 

Nur dann sind die Optionen echt mager da ich dann ein halbes Jahr ohne Auto da stehe und aufm land machste da halt gar nix mehr. Mit dem Auto meiner Frau zur Arbeit und sonst alles erledigen geht zwar so lange Sie zu Hause ist aber optimal ist das nicht. Bezahlbare Mietwagen für ein paar Monate zu überbrücken gibts hier nicht (da biste billiger wenn du dir für 2000 irgendne olle Ranzkiste kaufst).

Ich kann eigentlich nur hoffen dass es irgendwas günstiges ist dass ich noch bis Anfang 2022 irgendwie damit durchkomme.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2021)

Naja das mit dem Turbo hat nicht unbedingt was mit der Kühlung direkt zu tun.
Wenn man den Turbo rot glühend fährt und dann abrubt den Motor abstellt, ist meist auch die Ölpumpe aus. Das Öl im Turbo verdampft weil kein Öl nachkommt, dies kann Ablagerungen im Turbo verursachen und auf dauer den Turbo schädigen.....
Die aktuellen Antriebe haben meistens elektrische Ölpumpen, die nachlaufen und den Turbo weiter durchspülen und somit auch kühlen, so das sich keine Ablagerungen bilden können.
Die Hitze ist dem Turbo furchtbar egal.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bis ich dan Termin hab vergeht mindestens ne Woche. Willkommen auf dem land
> 
> Das Ding ist halt je nachdem was da jetzt kaputt ist lohnt sich das nicht mehr. HU +Inspektionskram brauch ich eh, wenn da jetzt beispielsweise der Geberzylinder durch ist was quasi immer ne neue Kupplung bedeutet bin ich schon locker mit 2K dabei. Bei nem Restwert von vielleicht 5K. Da kannste das Ding grade für 3-4K Gutschrift beim Händler lassen.
> 
> ...


Stadt hat halt auch seine Vorteile.

Aber gute Autos für um die 1000€ gibts echt selten.
Ich hatte mir damals zur Überbrückung nen 70PS Jetta für 950€ gekauft.
Paar neue Reifen und Zündkerzen für 250€ drauf und nach nem 3/4 Jahr für 650€ ohne TÜV weiter verkauft.


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dann sind die Optionen echt mager da ich dann ein halbes Jahr ohne Auto


Ich hab nen alten Focus hier stehen, der hat noch TÜV bis nächstes Jahr. Bei Interesse gern PN. Als Übergang taugt der noch und rollt recht stabil.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2021)

Du versuchst nicht grade nem Mod was außerhalb des MPs zu verkaufen oder...? 

Nein, erst mal abwarten was sich ergibt/was im Eimer ist. Vielleicht hab ich ja ausnahmsweise mal Glück (und es ist mit Bremsflüssigkeitswechsel+Entlüften getan oder sowas). Es scheint mir ja bisher zumindest nichts undicht zu sein (Flüssigkeit ist voll, ich kann keine feuchten Stellen finden) - evtl. wirds nicht zu teuer die Möhre wieder fürn halbes Jahr fit zu bekommen.


----------



## TrueRomance (15. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du versuchst nicht grade nem Mod was außerhalb des MPs zu verkaufen oder...?


Niemals. Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Sollte nur eine Option sein ohne, dass du viel Geld verbrennen musst um an ne Karre zu kommen weil ich weiß wie es ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2021)

Update zu meiner Ranzkiste:
Nehmerzylinder/Pedal defekt. Naja, noch die "günstigere" Variante. Kostet mich mit großer Inspektion+Reparatur+HU knapp nen Tausender. Das Angebot einer Übergangskarre (das natürlich nie eins war ) brauche ich also nicht... bis eintreffen des Neuen sollte der Leon jetzt dann ja hoffentlich durchhalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2021)

Naja der Trend geht zum 4. Wagen. Ich würde kein Auto verkaufen, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss. Ein Auto ohne OPF, Tracking und Warn-piep-müll wird schon bald ein Luxus.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Juni 2021)

Und was willst mit dem Luxus wenn du nirgendwo mehr fahren darfst?


----------



## soulstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und was willst mit dem Luxus wenn du nirgendwo mehr fahren darfst?


Als Anbau ans Haus anbauen , kannst direkt NFS spielen


----------



## ich558 (18. Juni 2021)

Mal was anderes vielleicht hat ja jemand Ahnung davon:

Vor 2 Monaten habe ich meinen RS3 gekauft und vor 1 Monat meinen alten GTD privat verkauft.
Gekauft wurde er damals vom Händler "unfallfrei" aber die hintere Tür wurde erneuert. Der Kaufvertag von dem Golf lief auf meinen Papa.

Verkauft habe ich den Golf nun ebenfalls "unfallfrei" aber über meinen Namen und nicht über meinen Papa. 
(im ADAC Kaufvertrag gibt man ja an "soweit dem Verkäufer bekannt kein Unfallschaden" , was ja der Fall ist)

Wie der Käufer aber feststellte hatte der Golf scheinbar mal einen größeren Schaden, da an mehreren Stellen lackiert und in Bereich des Tankdeckels auch gespachtelt wurde.

Inwiefern bin ich nun zu belangen bzw. was könnte ich gegenüber dem Händler wo ich ihn damals gekauft habe nach 4 Jahren noch machen?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2021)

Rechtsanwalt fragen.
Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht bzw nicht erlaubt.


----------



## McZonk (18. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Rechtsanwalt fragen.
> Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht bzw nicht erlaubt.


Einzig richtige Antwort (aus Sicht des PCGH-X).


----------



## ich558 (18. Juni 2021)

Sowieso, dachte nur evtl. hat da jemand schon mal ähnliches erlebt


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und was willst mit dem Luxus wenn du nirgendwo mehr fahren darfst?


Is ja zum Glück kein E-Auto, wo man sowas beachten muss. Is in 10 Jahren spätenstens eh wieder vorbei mit den Batteriekisten, wenn die dann alle nen neuen Akku brauchen und niemand das Geld dafür zahlen möchte.  Dann haben wir einen riesen Müllberg und überall Ladesäulen, die niemand mehr nutzt.

Die aktuellen schwachsinnigen Entscheidungen alles auf Batteriemofas umzustellen sind halt von Leuten getroffen worden, die nich den Hauch einer Ahnung von der Technik dahinter haben.


----------



## Flybarless (18. Juni 2021)

Schön das aktuell jedes Benzin/Diesel Auto 1Mio km und 30 Jahre in Betrieb ist ohne AT Motor etc.. Sonst wären ja längst alle Tankstellen zu weil sich keiner nach 10 Jahren ein neues Auto leisten könnte und wir alle wieder zu Fuss gehen würden.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Is ja zum Glück kein E-Auto, wo man sowas beachten muss. Is in 10 Jahren spätenstens eh wieder vorbei mit den Batteriekisten, wenn die dann alle nen neuen Akku brauchen und niemand das Geld dafür zahlen möchte.  Dann haben wir einen riesen Müllberg und überall Ladesäulen, die niemand mehr nutzt.
> 
> Die aktuellen schwachsinnigen Entscheidungen alles auf Batteriemofas umzustellen sind halt von Leuten getroffen worden, die nich den Hauch einer Ahnung von der Technik dahinter haben.


Genau, deswegen wollen bzw stellen so viele Hersteller in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren komplett auf E-Auto um.
Nur weil du keinen Fortschritt willst, gilt das nicht für alle Anderen auch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die aktuellen schwachsinnigen Entscheidungen alles auf Batteriemofas umzustellen sind halt von Leuten getroffen worden, die nich den Hauch einer Ahnung von der Technik dahinter haben.


Selbst wenn das so ist/wäre - den Zug hältste nicht mehr auf. Sobald das mehr in die Massenware geht wird das Zeug auch billiger. Natürlich ists möglich dass wieder ein Wechsel kommt, von mir aus auf Wasserstoff/Brennstoffzelle oder was weiß ich was aber ein Weg zurück zu Sprit und Heizöl kannste vergessen. Wird nicht passieren.

Man darf halt nicht den aktuellen earlyadopter Status als Messlatte nehmen. Wenn wir irgendwo um 2030 rum sind wirste fast nur noch Elektro (oder Brennstoffzellen-)Autos sehen und die Teile kosten nicht mehr (eher weniger) als ein aktueller Verbrenner. Das einzige was an so nem Ding heute wirklich Geld kostet ist der Akku - und die Dinger halbieren sich momentan alle 2-3 Jahre im Preis. Weil sonst ist an so ner Karre außer nem E-Motor und ner Kiste voll Elektronik halt nix dran. Die drölfzigtausend Einzelteile die ein Verbrenner braucht haste nicht mehr.

Das kann man nun gut finden oder nicht aber ändern kannstes nicht.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Juni 2021)

Dann sollen die Autos aber bitte mit irgendwas angetrieben werden, was in Deutschland billig ist.
Was will ich mit nem E-Auto im Land mit dem teuersten Strom auf der Welt?

Wo anders würde es sich vielleicht iwann mal rechnen. An manchen Schnellladestationen zahlt man hier jetzt doch schon teilweise 70 Cent die kWh. Wo soll das hinführen,  wenn alle E-Auto fahren und welche Folgen hat das auf meinen Strompreis im Haushalt?


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Keiner möchte von denen die, die Energie bereit stellen, dass man Energie günstig bekommt.
Und wenn eine Energiequelle günstig sein sollte, wird es spätestens beim Einsatz in der breiten Masse wieder verhälnissmäßig teuer verkauft.
Siehe Spritpreise.
Da gibts Länder da ist Wasser teurer als Sprit


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Da gibts Länder da ist Wasser teurer als Sprit


Klingt nach einem guten Land. Wohin muss ich umziehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Dann sollen die Autos aber bitte mit irgendwas angetrieben werden, was in Deutschland billig ist.


Vergiss es. Energiekosten in Deutschland sind (für Privatpersonen) traditionell immens hoch.
Aber billiger als Sprit ists trotzdem. Du kannst mit nem e-Auto mit 15-20 kWh/100km auskommen. Das sind bei 30 cent Strompreis zwischen 4,50 und 6€. Dafür bekommste 3-4 Liter Benzin. Den Verbrauch musste mit nem Verbrenner erstmal schaffen.

Also rein von den Betriebsmittel-/Energiekosten her ist das schon jetzt viel billiger als Verbrenner. Selbst wenn man noch Ladeverluste, Wirkungsgrade usw. reinrechnet was ich der Einfachheit halber nicht gemacht habe. Da müsste der Strom schon auf 40-50 cent die kWh steigen dass man auf ähnliche Kosten wie Super für 1,50 käme.

All das ist natürlich die Annahme, dass man sein Auto daheim über Nacht an der Haussteckdose lädt und nicht völlig überteuerten Ladestationstrom kauft. Ich halte das Schnelladen sowieso für Mumpitz. Kostet viel mehr, verschleißt den Akku und man muss ne Stunde irgendwo rumstehen bis voll ist. Kann man die gefühlte 3x im Jahr machen wenn man Langstrecke fahren muss aber in 99% der Fälle sollte daheim in die Steckdose stecken locker reichen, selbst mit ner Schuko 230V-Dose und 10A Ladestrom. Da lädste dir über Nacht in 12 Stunden schonend 150km Reichweite rein. Die wenigsten dürften pro Tag mehr fahren.

Das Problem wird eher sein: Wenn das in der Straße jeder macht und am besten jeder noch ne Wärmepumpenheizung hat weil Öl verbrennen ja auch superböse ist und jeder Haushalt dann mal im Winter abends seine 10 kW dauerhaft mehr zieht gehen ganz schnell die Lichter aus im Dorf wenn vorher nicht massiv das Netz ausgebaut wird.


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also rein von den Betriebsmittel-/Energiekosten her ist das schon jetzt viel billiger als Verbrenner. Selbst wenn man noch Ladeverluste, Wirkungsgrade usw. reinrechnet was ich der Einfachheit halber nicht gemacht habe. Da müsste der Strom schon auf 40-50 cent die kWh steigen dass man auf ähnliche Kosten wie Super für 1,50 käme.


Und so weit sind wir davon doch gar nicht entfernt.
Sieht für mich nicht nach einem großen finanziellen Vorteil aus.
Und dann sind die Anschaffungskosten,  Flexibilitätsverlust,  Angst liegen zu bleiben und auch diese Vampirverluste gar nicht mit einberechnet.

Bei Tesla sollen das angeblich auch mal ein paar % über nen Tag sein,  vor allem wenn Updates gemacht werden. Dann zahlt man sogar für Strom beim Stehen.
Und wegen Standby bei Haushaltsgeräten wird ein Fass auf gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juni 2021)

Sag das nochmal wenn du zum Service mit nem Verbrenner warst.
Auch hat der Verbrenner viele Teile, die ein E-Auto garnicht hat.
Alleine Kraftstoff gegenrechnen funktioniert nicht.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vergiss es. Energiekosten in Deutschland sind (für Privatpersonen) traditionell immens hoch.
> Aber billiger als Sprit ists trotzdem. Du kannst mit nem e-Auto mit 15-20 kWh/100km auskommen. Das sind bei 30 cent Strompreis zwischen 4,50 und 6€. Dafür bekommste 3-4 Liter Benzin. Den Verbrauch musste mit nem Verbrenner erstmal schaffen.


Ja gebe ich Dir recht!
Es gibt jedoch Studien die sich in die 1Liter Richtung bewegen zar mit Hilfe eines E-Motors aber wenn Du magst kannst hier mal rein schnuppern.









						VW XL1 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Vergessene Studien: Das 1-Liter-Auto von VW
					

Elf Jahre lang, von 2002 bis 2013, tüftelte VW an der Realisierung des 1-Liter-Autos. Wir erzählen die Geschichte des extremen Sparwunders.




					de.motor1.com
				




Ich denke die Industrie und Ölkonzerne wollen das nicht.
Genausomit Wasserstoff angetriebenen Autos.....

@Leonidas_I 
Ja, in das eine oder andere Land könnte man tatsächlich hinziehen 
Schau hier sind die Spritpreise aufgelistet.








						Benzinpreise auf der ganzen Welt,  05-Dez-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com
					

Gaspreise nach Land mit offiziellen Datenquellen.




					de.globalpetrolprices.com


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt jedoch Studien die sich in die 1Liter Richtung bewegen zar mit Hilfe eines E-Motors aber wenn Du magst kannst hier mal rein schnuppern.


Klar geht das aber das kannste nicht verkaufen. Wie oben schon geschrieben der Ein-oder Zweizylinder mit 1000upm nutzbarem Drehzahlband und nicht völlig übertriebener Leistung halt. 

Aber wir sind ja so gar nicht weit weg. Ich bin ja mit dem Auto meiner Frau zur Arbeit weil meins kaputt is. Das issn Einliter Dreizylinder Turbo mit 115 PS... ich hatte 3,7 l/100km auf der Uhr. Bei Tempomat 70 auffer Landstraße braucht der deutlich unter drei Liter. Das is echt schon verdammt gut.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar geht das aber das kannste nicht verkaufen. Wie oben schon geschrieben der Ein-oder Zweizylinder mit 1000upm nutzbarem Drehzahlband und nicht völlig übertriebener Leistung halt.
> 
> Aber wir sind ja so gar nicht weit weg. Ich bin ja mit dem Auto meiner Frau zur Arbeit weil meins kaputt is. Das issn Einliter Dreizylinder Turbo mit 115 PS... ich hatte 3,7 l/100km auf der Uhr. Bei Tempomat 70 auffer Landstraße braucht der deutlich unter drei Liter. Das is echt schon verdammt gut.


Vor allem 115PS.
Ich hatte mal einen Escort XR3I mit 105 PS und den RS Turbo mit 136PS.
Da ging der Fahrspass mit 10 Liter Benzin los.
Und wenn ich heute Dein Beispiel nehme oder meinen Wagen mit knapp 1870Kg und 259PS im Eco-Pro Modus fahren bei 6,9 Liter Diesel liegt, ist das schon ein beachtlicher Fortschritt.


----------



## Captn (19. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag das nochmal wenn du zum Service mit nem Verbrenner warst.
> Auch hat der Verbrenner viele Teile, die ein E-Auto garnicht hat.
> Alleine Kraftstoff gegenrechnen funktioniert nicht.


Allerdings kann ich den Service beim Verbrenner auch selber machen, wenn ich nicht zwei linke Hände habe. Ist der Akku tot, kann ich mir nicht mal eben schnell ein paar neue Zellen anlöten. Aber das ist ja bei aktuellen Autos ohnehin das Problem. Wenn die Technik streikt, stehste da und kannst schon mal nen Termin ausmachen. 

Und wie lange sich das wirklich rechnet, wenn erst gar keine Verbrenner mehr neu zugelassen werden dürfen, wird sich auch zeigen. Wir zahlen eh schon zu viel für Strom, weil die Umlagen einfach auf den Endverbraucher gedrückt werden. Deshalb ist das ja auch wieder so ein toller Schwachsinn mit der CO2-Steuer. Die Hauptverursacher trifft das ja nicht. Die schieben das einfach bei der Preisberechnung auf Otto-Normal. Was dann auf die Lieferketten alles extra drauf kommt, zahlt am Ende einfach der Verbraucher. Und genauso wird es dann auch mit den Stromkosten sein, wenn dann jeder meint, er müsse sein Auto zu Hause laden. 
Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Was man "noch selbst machen kann" hängt auch ein gutes Stück von einem selbst ab. Ich habe z.B. nie etwas über Verbrennungsmotoren gelernt, bin aber studierter ITler und ausgebildeter Elektriker.
Wenn am Antriebsstrang von einem E-Auto etwas nicht passt kann ich das wahrscheinlich besser diagnostizieren als wenn mein Verbrenner Zündaussetzer hat.
Du hast dich halt auf Verbrenner und Mechanik "spezialisiert" weil das damals das war was in einem Auto viel vorkommt. 

Grundsätzlich sind Autos durch deutlich mehr Features natürlich auch komplexer geworden, aber am E-Antrieb würde ich das als aller letztes fest machen.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das sind bei 30 cent Strompreis zwischen 4,50 und 6€.


Damit komm ich mit meinem Diesel aber auch fast 100km weit. Und mit dem kann ich ca. 1000km nach dem Tankstopp fahren.

Wenn ich mit dem E Auto Mal etwas weiter weg fahre kann ich die 30cent l/kWh vergessen wenn ich keine Anbieterkarte einstecken habe. Und bei ruhiger Autobahnfahrt mit 120 bis 130kmh wird mein Auto sogar noch effizienter als bei der täglichen Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück.

Unsere Strompreise stehen dem Wechsel auf ein E Auto einfach Mal komplett im Weg. Wenn ich mit einem E Auto 200 bis 300 Taler im Jahr spare ist das kein Anreiz. (+Steuerersparnis natürlich) Und wenn ich parallel zum Diesel auch den Strom teurer machen, wird die Aktion immer lächerlicher.








						Test: Stromverbrauch von Elektroautos
					

Bei Elektroautos gibt es große Unterschiede bei Verbrauch und Reichweite. ADAC Test




					www.adac.de
				




Renault Zoe intense: 49,5 kWh für 245km
Mein S204 mit 2,2L Diesel: eine Tankfüllung ca. 75 Taler für 1000km.
Der Zoe fährt 1000km und kostet 60 Taler. Die Ersparnis ist jetzt nicht wirklich überzeugend. Und der Zoe ist deutlich kleiner und schwächer als mein aktuelles Auto.

Soooooo günstig sind die Elektroautos also gar nicht im Vergleich. Lohnt sich also nur als Firmenwagen. Ich kaufe meine Autos allerdings. Demnach bleibt das große E einfach irrelevant.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2021)

Es kommt halt stark aufs Nutzungsprofil an. Klar, wenn du Autobahnbewohner bist und Tausende Km abspulst bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten sind e-Autos Unsinn, da biste mit nem Diesel immer besser daran (aktuell). Aber ich könnte problemlos ein kleines e-Autochen mit keine Ahnung ner 40kWh-Batterie benutzen und wäre damit 99% der Zeit safe. Arbeit hin und zurück zusammen 40km, aufm Werksgelände vielleicht noch 10 wenns blöd läuft, wenn ich an dem Tag noch kaufen fahren will komm ich vielleicht auf 80km... oder sagen wir mal wenn ich mit dem Wagen sichere 100km unter allen Bedingungen schaffe (also auch bei -10°C...) wäre das ok. Das kann ich auch über nacht anner Wandsteckdose reinladen.

Der Langzeitplan ist sowieso, keinen Verbrenner mehr zu kaufen, sprich der aktuelle ist der letzte und das nächste Auto meiner Frau verbrennt auch sicher kein Bezin mehr. Man muss halt sehen was bis dahin üblich ist. Ich meine eines der beiden Autos kann man garantiert als günstiges "max-100km-pro-Tag-Auto" auslegen. Nur sollte das andere halt schon in der Lage sein auch mal 500 km Autobahn am Stück hinter sich zu bringen. Bis dahin vergeht aber noch viel Zeit - vor 2030 brauchen wir keine neuen Autos mehr. Vielleicht reicht bis dahein ja sogar eins wenn der Job meiner Frau in 10 Jahren allergrößtenteils von zu Hause aus erledigbar ist (was ja "auf keinen Fall!" drin war 2019 war auf einmal 2020 ja kein Problem mehr...).


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte auch vor ein E-Auto für die Stadt zu kaufen.
Soweit alles besprochen usw, alles war gut.
Als ich aber dann mich mit der Ladestation beschäftigen musste, sprich Hausanschluss E-Ladestation, hat der Spass aufgehört.
Ich habe es nicht eingesehen dann auch dafür wasz u zahlen.
Und somit ist E-Autofürmich eh gestorben.
Wir haben keine Parkplätze in der nähe unseres Hauses also muss ich mich mit extra 5K€ berappen um auf dem öffentlichen Parkplatz eine Ladestation zu installieren.
Davon abgesehen wäre der Platz noch nicht mal für mich reserviert?!
Im prinzip dürfte da jeder Parken. (Stand 2019).
Also es harpert noch sehr stark an der Infrastruktur.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2021)

Klar, das is auch ne Individuelle Sache. Ich bräuchte da halt nix zahlen weil ich einfach kann das Auto vor meine Bude stellen (der Stellplatz gehört mir) und ein Kabel rauswerfen kann. Wallbox wäre bei den möglichen Ladezeiten (die Kiste steht sowieso zig Stunden jeden Tag da) ja nicht mal nötig. Selbst 5A Ladestrom würden reichen fürn Alltag.
Einziges Invest wäre für mich ein 10m Kabel dasn dickeren Querschnitt hat (und ggf. die Zuleitung dicker zu machen, ist im Keller auf Putz also auch kein  Ding) um an der Stelle die Verluste zu minimieren.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es kommt halt stark aufs Nutzungsprofil an


Ich fahre auch täglich 20km zur Arbeit. Würde ich im Wohnort arbeiten, würde ich Fahrrad oder Mofa fahren. Da hätte ich dann ein Spaßauto vor der Tür stehen, da ich eh nur noch 5000km im Jahr fahren würde. In keiner erdenklichen Situation käme ein E Auto in Frage.

Es sollte ein Anreiz geschaffen werden. Und das ist nunmal Geld. Ich brauche einen Vorteil. Und der bestünde darin, für 15 Cent/kWh tanken zu können, ohne Gängelei mit Karten und Verträgen.dann hätte ich mir vielleicht jetzt schon ein E Auto gekauft. Aber statt dessen macht man die Alternative nicht günstig sondern macht den Sprit teurer. Das ist halt einfach nur dumm. Durch Zwang umzusteigen schafft keine Akzeptanz sondern Frust. Deutschland hat mal wieder die letzten 15 bis 30 Jahre gepennt. ÖPNV muss endlich eine Alternative werden (der ist ja in allen Gesichtspunkten unattraktiv), Fahrradwege müssen gebaut werden und vor allem muss Strom billiger sein.
Klar, mit Firmenwagen ist das alles irrelevant. Die Karre kommt ja nach 2 bis 3 Jahren wieder weg. Das würde ich dann auch nutzen und deutlich weniger für mein Auto zahlen. Da spielt dann der Strompreis auch keine Rolle.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sag das nochmal wenn du zum Service mit nem Verbrenner warst.


Mit dem, was ich selbst mach +was die Werkstatt macht, bin ich bei 250 Euro pro Jahr. 
Ist da ein Tesla billiger?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2021)

Ja.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Juni 2021)

Naja.. so würde ich das jetzt auch nicht beantworten...
Es stimmt, man hat bei Tesla keine Servicepflicht. Egal ob du was machst oder nicht, Garantie haste trotzdem. Aber das heisst nicht dass die Autos wartungsfrei sind. Auch ein Tesla hat ne Klimaanlage mit Filtern (die Klimaanlage ist da sogar noch wichtiger, da sie auch für den Akku zuständig ist, geht die nimmer kannst kaum noch schnell laden oder weite Strecken fahren), das Bremssystem ist ebenfalls wie bei jedem anderen Auto auch und muss von Zeit zu Zeit neue Flüssigkeit haben. Scheibenwischen wollen ebenfalls kontrolliert werden, Bremsen ebenfalls.

Und wenn du mal zum Service musst wirds halt schnell auch teuer. Ich kenn den Preis in D nicht, aber in der CH nimmt Tesla rund 195€/Stunde. Das ist bis auf Ferrari der höchste Stundensatz den man in ner Werkstatt zahlen muss. Da gibt es sonst nichts mehr das darüber liegt.

Früher gabs mal ne Empfehlung welcher Service wann zu machen wäre, man konnte Serviceverträge kaufen. Wurde aber alles gestrichen, vermutlich weil die Service Center sonst komplett überlastet gewesen wären. Und bei den explodierten Verkaufszahlen mit dem Model 3 jetzt hätte man das Servicenetz viel stärker ausbauen müssen. Kostet alles Geld das man nicht ausgeben will, sondern statt dessen die Produktion erweitern. 

Aber ich persönlich lege dennoch rund 350€ im Jahr für Service zur Seite. Nach 4 Jahren / 80.000km wird (oder wurde) zum Beispiel auch ein Wechsel des Kühlmittels in der HV-Batterie empfohlen. Dazu Bremsflüssigkeit, Klima etc... rechne da mit Kosten von 700 - 1000€. Dazu kommen Fahrwerksteile die wegen mehr Gewicht auch entsprechend altern. So Gummilager halten keine 500.000km bei nem 2,3t Auto mit 500-PS.

Bis jetzt aber is der Wagen vom Unterhalt her sehr günstig... hab in 3 1/2 Jahren und 53000km keinen Cent für Wartung ausgegeben.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Renault Zoe intense: 49,5 kWh für 245km
> Mein S204 mit 2,2L Diesel: eine Tankfüllung ca. 75 Taler für 1000km.
> Der Zoe fährt 1000km und kostet 60 Taler. Die Ersparnis ist jetzt nicht wirklich überzeugend. Und der Zoe ist deutlich kleiner und schwächer als mein aktuelles Auto.


Der Zoe ist auch nicht dafür gebaut, dass du damit 1000km am Stück auf der Autobahn fährst.
Der ist für den urbanen Raum gemacht und exakt dort fährt er seine Stärken aus.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja.


Und die Differenz zu den Tesla Inspektionskosten gleicht die enormen Anschaffungskosten für Auto und Ladeterminal aus?
Da bin ich wahrscheinlich schon mit den Vampirverlusten drüber. 

Sagt aber auch schon alles, dass du keine Zahlen nennst/nennen kannst.

edit: lol, eh gelogen, was du schreibst:








						Tesla: Mit diesen Wartungskosten müssen Sie rechnen
					

Möchten Sie sich einen Tesla zulegen, sind neben den Betriebskosten auch die Wartungskosten entscheidend. Wir zeigen Ihnen, mit welchen Kosten Sie in etwa rechnen müssen.




					praxistipps.focus.de
				




Sind im Schnitt eher 700 Euro pro Jahr.

Vor allem: Jährliche Inspektion bei einem Elektroauto! Da brauchen ja selbst die meisten Verbrenner Autos und Motorräder nur alle 2 Jahre hin.
Da wird sowieso nichts günstiger. Die Werkstätten wissen schon, wo sich sich die Kohle an anderer Stelle wieder holen. Wers glaubt wird seelig.

"Im 3. Jahr Wechsel des Batteriekühlmittels" Kosten für die gesamte Inspektion zw. 900 und 1025 Euro  
Hab ich das beim Verbrenner auch?
Wie viel Öl und Zündkerzen man sich davon kaufen könnte...


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Zoe ist auch nicht dafür gebaut, dass du damit 1000km am Stück auf der Autobahn fährst.
> Der ist für den urbanen Raum gemacht und exakt dort fährt er seine Stärken aus.


Darum ging es mir auch nicht, ich habe nur den Preis für 1000km aufgeführt. Und da ist ein E-Auto leider zu teuer damit der Mensch von alleine umdenkt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juni 2021)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum groß mit Tesla argumentiert wird wenns um kosten bzw TCO geht. Tesla ist irre teuer. Es ist völlig banane mit dem Ding irgendwie preisleistungstechnisch kommen zu wollen wenns um üblichen Alltag geht.

Tesla ist konkurrenzfähig wenn man im Sportwagenbereich unterwegs ist weiln fetter Porsche oder vergleichbares wahrscheinlich teurer ist bei ähnlichen Fahrleistungen. Aber für nen Normalsterblichen? Hör mir auf mit Tesla ich hab nich im Lotto gewonnen 


Der cupra den ich jetzt 10+ jahre fahre kostete neu 22300€. Jedes Jahr rund 350€ Wartung, mit HU, Verschleißteilen und kleineren Reparaturen biste mit großzügig 1000 im Jahr dabei. Das issn TCO von groben 3000€ im Jahr. Ein Tesla selbst als kleines model3 hat minimum das doppelte. Alleine mit dem Kaufpreis biste schon weit drüber.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Juni 2021)

100 Punkte. Das darfst nicht mir ner Kompaktklasse vergleichen. Da bist bei Porsche Panamera und Co wenn du Model S nimmst, oder beim Cayenne Turbo mit dem Model S.  Beim kleinen Model 3 biste auf BMW M3/4, Audi RS3/4/5, oder C63 AMG etc... 
Aber definitiv nicht in der Kompaktklasse. Da fängst es mit ID.3 und so grad erst mal an. 
Ich würde auch nie auf die Idee kommen meinen Tesla mit den 3 SEAT Cupra die ich hatte oder dem Mazda 6 MPS zu vergleichen. Das geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir auch nicht, ich habe nur den Preis für 1000km aufgeführt. Und da ist ein E-Auto leider zu teuer damit der Mensch von alleine umdenkt.


Ich halte das eh für Quatsch, dass jetzt 50 Millionen Verbrenner gegen 50 millionen Elektroautos getauscht werden.
In den Städten braucht es viel mehr Nahverkehr. Gerne kostenfrei.
Wer in den Städten arbeitet und im Umland lebt, sollte mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel fahren. Das muss einfach so ausgebaut werden.
Und für den Vertreter oder sonst wen, der viel unterwegs ist, muss das Angebot für die Bahn besser werden.
Von Stadt zu Stadt mit der Bahn, innerhalb der Stadt dann gerne mit dem urbanen Elektrowagen.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Tesla ist konkurrenzfähig wenn man im Sportwagenbereich unterwegs ist weiln fetter Porsche oder vergleichbares wahrscheinlich teurer ist bei ähnlichen Fahrleistungen.


Tesla pickt sich immer die Rosinen raus. Einerseits wollen sie sparsames umweltfreundliches E-Auto und günstig im Unterhalt sein (was sie aber nicht sind),   andererseits wollen sie sich mit Premiumherstellern und Sportwagen bei den Anschaffungskosten vergleichen.
Die sind aber was Qualität bei dem Preis anbelang meilenweit entfernt von Premium. Und ein Sportwagen sind die auch nicht.
Die rühmen sich mit Zahlen, welche einmal erreicht werden können und nach ner viertel Runde Nordschleife oder ner Zeit Vollgas auf der AB regeln sich die Systeme runter.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den Städten braucht es viel mehr Nahverkehr.


Der ÖPNV ist eine absolute Katastrophe und viel zu teuer. Auf der einen Seite wird von Energiewende gefaselt um eine CO2 Steuer zu rechtfertigen und auf der anderen Seite passiert leider gar nichts. Ich würde mit dem ÖPNV die 3-fache Zeit benötigen um auf Arbeit zu fahren und das bei einem höheren Preis. Das widerspricht sich und lässt die Energiewende halt lächerlich wirken und die Politik macht sich unglaubwürdig. 
Ich hab es ja schon mehrmals gesagt, um den Bürger davon zu überzeugen das Auto stehen zu lassen müssen Alternativen geschaffen werden. Und das bedeutet halt, dass die Anschlussbahn NICHT 3 Minuten vor meiner Ankunft abfährt. Die Stadt in der ich wohne ist ca. 5km lang und wenn ich mit dem Bus von einem zum anderen Ende möchte, muss ich in der Mitte umsteigen und 25 Minuten auf den Anschlussbus warten. Wer denkt sich sowas bitte aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich würde mit dem ÖPNV die 3-fache Zeit benötigen um auf Arbeit zu fahren und das bei einem höheren Preis.


Bei mir wäres noch weit mehr. Zeitfaktor locker x5 und preislich minimum das Doppelte als alleine Autofahren.

Das fällt einem so eigentlich nie auf weil ich nie drauf angewiesen war/bin aber jetzt wo mir die Karre verreckt ist und man die Optionen durchsieht stellt man fest der ÖPNV fällt sofort aus. Das ist höchstens was wenn man mal Samstags inne Altstadt will mit Kollegen dass keiner der Bob sein muss der alle nüchtern heimfährt und selbst da zahle ich >10€ pro Fahrt und Person - es ist ohne Quatsch billiger, wenn du dir mit einigen Leuten nen großes Taxi nimmst und mit dem Fahrer nen Pauschalpreis machst - und dann kannste noch fahren wann du willst und bis vor die Haustür.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Juni 2021)

Ich muss am 31.7. nach Berlin.. grad überlegt ob ich das Auto nehme oder eventuell den Zug.... naja, ich hab kostenfreies Laden. Der Zug braucht 30 Minuten länger nach Plan (Deutsche Bahn un Plan  ) bis zum HBF, danach muss ich aber irgendwie noch in den Süden von Berlin kommen... finanziell ist es einfach. 486€ für die Bahn, 0 fürs E-Auto.. die Sache steht, ich nehm das Auto


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2021)

486€?
Von wo fährst du und womit?


----------



## taks (21. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 486€?
> Von wo fährst du und womit?


In der Schweiz, da hat Zug fahren seinen Preis ^^
100km Zugfahrt nach Zürich und zurück 110€


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2021)

Ach du je.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich muss am 31.7. nach Berlin.. grad überlegt ob ich das Auto nehme oder eventuell den Zug.... naja, ich hab kostenfreies Laden. Der Zug braucht 30 Minuten länger nach Plan (Deutsche Bahn un Plan  ) bis zum HBF, danach muss ich aber irgendwie noch in den Süden von Berlin kommen... finanziell ist es einfach. 486€ für die Bahn, 0 fürs E-Auto.. die Sache steht, ich nehm das Auto


Sehr interessant das eAutos keine Anschaffung, Wartung, Verschleiß, Versicherung, usw. haben.


----------



## Captn (21. Juni 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sehr interessant das eAutos keine Anschaffung, Wartung, Verschleiß, Versicherung, usw. haben.


Naja, die Argumentation passt hier wohl kaum. Das Auto hat er schon. Somit fällt Anschaffung und Versicherung schon mal weg. Zahlen müsste er es trotzdem, auch wenn der Wagen stehen bleibt. Und wenn er für den Sprit nix zahlt, fällt nur noch der Verschleiß an, was bei der Strecke im Vergleich zu den paar Kilometern ein Witz sein dürfte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Juni 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Naja, die Argumentation passt hier wohl kaum. Das Auto hat er schon. Somit fällt Anschaffung und Versicherung schon mal weg. Zahlen müsste er es trotzdem, auch wenn der Wagen stehen bleibt. Und wenn er für den Sprit nix zahlt, fällt nur noch der Verschleiß an, was bei der Strecke im Vergleich zu den paar Kilometern ein Witz sein dürfte.


Die Anschaffung muss man auf jeden Kilometer rechnen oder bekommst du das nächste Auto irgendwann kostenlos, wenn das aktuelle durch is?  Und bei Versicherung genau das Gleiche. Mehr Kilometer = mehr Versicherung. Nicht umsonst muss man da die Fahrleistung angeben.
Und zack hat man locker 60-70 cent pro Kilometer bei aktuellen Mittelklassefahrzeugen. Schönrechnen kann man sich alles. 
Besser als im ranzigen Zug fahren ist es trotzdem.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2021)

Ob er jetzt mit der Bahn fährt oder nicht, macht doch bei der Versicherung und dem Anschaffungspreis keinen Unterschied.
Seine Kilometer wird er wohl entsprechend richtig angegeben haben.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juni 2021)

Wenn du so ne doofe Versicherung hast die nach km unterscheidet ist das nicht mein Problem  Ich hab statt der 5 - 20000km halt die Stufe 20-50tkm gewählt. Sind am Ende um die 120 Euro mehr...  Und ob das Auto für 120.000 jetzt im Jahr 1.000€ Vollkasko kostet oder 1.120.. glaub das fällt nedd so auf.
Wartung is auch relativ. Die Reifen werden durchs rumstehen nicht besser, also warum sollte ich ihnen dann nicht ihre 40 - 50tkm gönnen? Von daher, je mehr km desto günstiger ist am Ende der km auch  Bremsen... naja, mal gucken, ich hoffe mal dass ich die Beläge nach 200tkm wechsle und die Scheiben eventuell 400tkm durch halten. Ölwechsel... sowas gibts nicht. Alle 4 Jahre Klima und Bremsflüssigkeit, aber das ist nicht km-abhängig. Je weniger ich fahre, desto grösser is der Prozentuale Anteil an den Kosten pro km ja... mehr fahren = günstiger fahren auf den km gerechnet  
Ok.. wenn ich jetzt auf 100km 10 - 12l Super Plus tanken würde die Rechnung anders aussehen..
Das is halt der Vorteil wenn man als Early Adopter noch gewisse Bonis mitnehmen kann. Ich hab damals mehr gezahlt als man jetzt zahlt, dafür lade ich das Autoleben lang gratis und auch Internet und Co sind inklusive. 

Von den 70 Cent bin ich pro km derzeit aber noch etwas entfernt... glaub es sind alles zusammen bisher 1,19€/km... was aber daran liegt dass die letzten 1 1/2 Jahre quasi nur Fixkosten da waren, bei teilweise nicht mal 400km im Monat.... Aber keine Sorge, im Juli sind derzeit rund 6.500km geplant. und das mit nem Auto von denen einige denken dass man nicht mal vom Einkaufen nach Hause kommt


----------



## Captn (22. Juni 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Anschaffung muss man auf jeden Kilometer rechnen oder bekommst du das nächste Auto irgendwann kostenlos, wenn das aktuelle durch is?  Und bei Versicherung genau das Gleiche. Mehr Kilometer = mehr Versicherung. Nicht umsonst muss man da die Fahrleistung angeben.
> Und zack hat man locker 60-70 cent pro Kilometer bei aktuellen Mittelklassefahrzeugen. Schönrechnen kann man sich alles.
> Besser als im ranzigen Zug fahren ist es trotzdem.


Ich kenne keine Versicherung, die dir jemanden nach Hause schickt, um bei deinem Auto den Kilometerstand abzulesen. So weit kommt es noch. Und die meisten werden wohl mehr Kilometer angeben, als sie wirklich fahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Juni 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine Versicherung, die dir jemanden nach Hause schickt, um bei deinem Auto den Kilometerstand abzulesen. So weit kommt es noch. Und die meisten werden wohl mehr Kilometer angeben, als sie wirklich fahren.


Ne die Versicherung schickt niemanden zu dir nach hause. Die bekommen den aktuellen Kilometerstand vom Fahrzeug ja automatisch, wenn du einen Unfall hast und die zahlen müssen.  Solange die nix bezahlen müssen, ist denen vollkommen egal ob du falsche Angaben machst.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...  Nur sollte das andere halt schon in der Lage sein auch mal 500 km Autobahn am Stück hinter sich zu bringen. Bis dahin vergeht aber noch viel Zeit - ...


Da vergeht eher nur noch ne Zeit von 2-3 Monaten, bis die EQS auf der Straße sind. Ja sehr teuer, und Oberklasse, aber durchaus machbar damit 500km zu fahren.
Verbräuche unter 20kWh sind da sehr sehr gut machbar, und der 108kWh Akku regelt den Rest.
Das Thema Reichweite zwischen 2 Pausen ist definitiv vor 2030 gelöst, aber das ganze wird auch längerfristig teuer bleiben, was nicht nur am Akku, sondern auch an den immer mehr selbst fahrenden Autos und den erzwungenen Sicherheitsfeatures der EU liegt. 
Und wenn ich die Ladezeiten des Ioniq 5 sehe, halte ich auch die etwa 300km bis zur Ladepause für ok; wenn ich dann nur etwa 20-30 Minuten brauche. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, wie oft fährt man wirklich mehr als 300km am stück, ohne Pause, ...


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, wie oft fährt man wirklich mehr als 300km am stück, ohne Pause, ...


Immer dann, wenn man sie fahren muss. Ich erreiche innerhalb von 300 km alle Bekannten, aber wenn ich im Sommer verreise und niemanden dabei habe, der Pipi muss, fahre ich den Tank fast leer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da vergeht eher nur noch ne Zeit von 2-3 Monaten, bis die EQS auf der Straße sind


Es geht nicht darum dass das ein paar wenige Autos können die den Preis einer Eigentumswohnung haben (die gibts schon lange, dann kann ich mir azchn P100D kaufen) sondern darum dass das Standard bei Autos ist die deutlich unter 30K neu kosten.

Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen nem 100.000€ Elektroauto dass 500+km Autobahn schafft und nem 20.000€ Mittelklasseverbrenner der das auch locker kann ist die Wahl einfach.

Das Argument wie oft man so weit fährt ist einfach keins. Klar mach ich das nur ne handvoll mal im Jahr wenns nunmal sein muss aber dann muss es eben möglich sein. Ich gebe nicht zigtausende Euris für ein Fahrzeug aus das etwas nicht kann was seit einem halben Jahrhundert der Standard ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen nem 100.000€ Elektroauto dass 500+km Autobahn schafft und nem 20.000€ Mittelklasseverbrenner der das auch locker kann ist die Wahl einfach.


Einen EQS kaufst du dir auch nicht für den Stadtverkehr, um ihn dann an einer 11kW Ladestation aufzuladen.
Und die Leute, die sich den EQS tatsächlich kaufen, hätten sich auch eine Verbrenner S Klasse kaufen können. 
Oder anders gesagt, die, die sich den EQS kaufen, haben schon eine S Klasse in der Garage stehen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2021)

Also, dem Argument mit dem Preis, bzw. der "breiten Masse an Autos" kann ich zumindest folgen, und das akzeptiere ich auch als Argument für die Marktdurchdringung von E-Autos in der breiten Masse.

Das Thema obe es nun 300km, 400km oder 500km ohne Stop sein müssen, das ist sicherlich nicht mal einfach so zu beantworten.
Ich muss beim Benziner/Diesel bei der Strecke nicht Tanken, das ist korrekt, ob ich die aber fahre, ohne an zu halten, ist durchaus eine berechtigte Frage.
Mehr als 300km ohne kurze Pause fahre ich jedenfalls eher selten bis nie, weil ich auch das Thema Konzentration dabei als wichtig sehe, und 300km sind bei mir ohne Pause durchaus Wege, wo man dann/danach mal eine Pause einlegen sollte/dürfte.
Das man da nicht Stundenlang stehen will, klaro, aber wenn ich nach 300km 20 Minuten stehen muss, kann ich damit gut um, denn Toilette, mal kurz die Beine vertreten, ... dann ist das ja schon rum. Bei 40-60 Minuten würde es definitiv mehr nerven.
Ich denke so ab etwa 300km wirkliche Reichweite und einer Ladezeit von 10-80% innerhalb von weniger als 20 Minuten ist man durchaus in nem Bereich, den ein sehr großer Teil der Bevölkerung ohne nennenswerte Einschränkungen nutzen kann.
Das E-Autos weder jetzt noch in dne nächsten 3-5 Jahren für absolut Jeden passen werden, da müssen wir weniger diskutieren, aber die Zahl derer, die dadurch eingeschränkt werden, dürfte immer kleiner werden. Und das man am Ende vielleicht eine kleine Einschränkung hinnehmen mus, ja, damit müssen dann eben unter Umständen alle leben.

Es geht ja beim E-Auto nicht direkt um die Zeit oder das Geld, sondern vor allem erstmal darum, die CO2 Emmisionen für die Mobilität zu verringern. Das ist natürlich auch noch nicht ganz final augetüftelt, ist mir auch klar, trotzdem ist ein E-Auto beim Fahrbetrieb selbst mit deutschem Strommix in Sachen CO2 vorn, selbst bei vergleichen von einem SUV mit BEV und einem Kleinwagen mit Diesel.

Darum geht es ja am Ende aktuell erstmal in Sachen Klimadiskussion.
Das ein BEV auch Probleme hat, bzgl. Fertigungsenergiemenge bei der Batterie (was auch durchaus anders geht) und durch die Thematik Batterieverschleiß ja zu einem sich wiederholenden Problem werden kann (es gibt ja durchaus Autos mit Laufleistungen, die Zeigen, dass es bei weitem nicht so tragisch ist, wie man es vielleicht denkt), ist natürlich richtig.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag Verbrenner auch, und der unkomplizierte Umgang mit dem Thema Benzin/Diesel nachfüllen, fahren, ... ist natürlich ein Punkt, der heute so dermaßen gut läuft, dass man die BEVs da fast müde belächeln muss, wenn die Ladesäule mal wieder nicht will, die Ladeleistung nicht die ist, die das Auto könnte, ...
Andererseist können wir uns auch darauf einstellen, das weder 2€ noch 3€ für Benzin/Diesel pro Liter wirklich eine Schallgrenze sein werden.  Inwiefern Syn-Fuels hier irgendwann den fossilen Treibstoff ablösen werden, um selbst das letzte Auto aus der CO2 Diskussion zu bekommen, das kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht recht schnell, vielleicht nie.

Für mich steht aber auch fest, das nächte Auto wird mit sehr sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein BEV; auch weil ich perönlich, selbst mit der aktuellen Technik, keine nennenswerten Einschränkungen beim BEV hätte. (Ich fahre privat selten mehr als 200km am Stück ohne Pause, weil einfach die Familie dabei ist, ggf. sogar die Hunde, und da ist dann noch eher eine Pause nötig; hier aber dann ohne Lademöglichkeit; denn Bäume am Waldrand haben selten Wallboxen oder Supercharger  ) Nur, dazu muss eben das passende Auto erstmal kommen  Und daran hapert es aktuell mehr.

@Leonidas_I wenn du das so fährst, bitte, dann gehörst du aber zu den ganz Wenigen, die mehr als 300km wirklich am Stück und ohne Pause fahren und das auch vom E-Auto dringend verlangen. Klar kann ich auch mal 330km fahren, ohne die Pause zu machen, wiel ich normal dann die letzten 30km auch noch hin bekomme,  aber, 400km ohen Pause? Eher nein. Muss aber natürlich jeder selbst wissen/entscheiden.

@Threshold ja, davon würde ich auch ausgehen, aber es geht ja zumindest in die Richtung  Ich denke da kommt noch einiges in den nächsten Jahren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich muss beim Benziner/Diesel bei der Strecke nicht Tanken, das ist korrekt, ob ich die aber fahre, ohne an zu halten, ist durchaus eine berechtigte Frage.
> Mehr als 300km ohne kurze Pause fahre ich jedenfalls eher selten bis nie, weil ich auch das Thema Konzentration dabei als wichtig sehe, und 300km sind bei mir ohne Pause durchaus Wege, wo man dann/danach mal eine Pause einlegen sollte/dürfte.


Stimmt schon. Das maximale was ich am Stück fahre sind um die 400km (Entfernung von meiner Haustür bis zur PCGH-Redaktion  ) aber das sollte schon drin sein, auch mal zügiger (wo eAutos prinzipbedingt schwach sind). 
Fas wäre ja noch vielleicht in absehbarer zeit drin aber wie dus schon ansprichst dann kommt das ganze drumherum beim laden. Vor der Redaktion ist tatsächlich ne Ladesäule. Und dann gehts los. Ist der eine Ladeplatz frei? Passt das Dung zu meinem Auto? Funktioniert es ider ists grade defekt und wenns funktioniert wie schnell? Welches Bezahlsystem, welcher Preis, wie lange kann/muss/darf ich da parken und so weiter. Bis ich all das geklärt habe und anfange zu laden hab ich anner Tanke ne Straße weiter 10x vollgetankt. 
Die Usability ist aktuell einfach fürn Arsch. Da störts auch weniger, dass:


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Andererseist können wir uns auch darauf einstellen, das weder 2€ noch 3€ für Benzin/Diesel pro Liter wirklich eine Schallgrenze sein werden.


Auch wenn ich dafür verhauen werde: Ja und? Wenn Super+ statt einsfuffzisch ab morgen 3€ kostet hab ich im Monat ne Mehrbelastung von Grössenordnung 70-80€. Das ist ärgerlich aber verkraftbar und wäre ein Anreiz dass vielleicht zumindest manche völlig unnötigen Fahrten vermieden werden und die Strasse ein bisschen freier werden könnte (was meinen Spritverbrauch zur Arbeit auch weiter absenken würde...). 

Denn aktuell kannste Sprit auch für 5€ verkaufen - es dauert dann noch immer viele viele Jahre bis die aktuellen Mehrkosten eines vergleichbaren Stromers kompensiert wären. 

Die Elektrifizierung geht faktisch nur dann vorwärts wenn eAutos billiger sind als Verbrenner und das laden (abseits von zu Hause) ähnlich einfach ist wie das tanken. Das wird alles kommen... aber nicht in den nächsten paar Jahren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Da vergeht eher nur noch ne Zeit von 2-3 Monaten, bis die EQS auf der Straße sind. Ja sehr teuer, und Oberklasse, aber durchaus machbar damit 500km zu fahren.
> Verbräuche unter 20kWh sind da sehr sehr gut machbar, und der 108kWh Akku regelt den Rest.


Schonmal gefahren und auf den realen Verbrauch geschaut? ...also ich schon...



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, wie oft fährt man wirklich mehr als 300km am stück, ohne Pause, ...


Schon ein paar mal pro Jahr. 250-300km Knallgas auf der Bahn, dann an die Zapfspäule und 5 Minuten später gehts weiter. 4-5 Stunden Autobahn am Stück is doch nicht ungewöhnlich. Mit so ne Batteriekiste werden daraus eher 10-12 Stunden, weil man so langsam fahren oder so oft laden muss.  Würde ich nen Anfall bekommen und die Karre kaputtschlagen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2021)

Das Thema Knallgas ist ab nächstem Jahr, spätestens 2023 eh vorbei, sich da noch der Illusion hin zu geben, das die 130kmh Grenze nicht innerhalb von 2 Jahren kommt, halte ich für unrealistisch. Gefallen tut mir das auch nicht, aber das ist ja nun wirklich absehbar.

Thema Verbrauch beim EQS; ich hab mir 2 große Tests zu dem Wagen angesehen, beide kommen auf etwa 15-17kWh bei entsprechender Autobahnfahrt bis etwa 150kmh; wenn du da natürlich einfach nur Vollstrom geben willst, ist der Akku fix leer. Aber, bei 108 kWh durch 5 sind ja sogar 21,5kWh drin. also selbst wenn du etwas mehr als die veranschlagten 17kWh brauchst, dann ist das noch kein Halsbruch für die 500km. Die Effizienz ist jedenfalls beim EQS da, die zu nutzen obligt dem Fahrer. Ich kann auch mit nem 3l Lupo 15 Lite rbrauchen, ich muss mich nru in ne Stau stellen 


@Incredible Alk 
Natürlich hast du da bzgl. Preis recht, die Mehrbelastung für Leute, die nur wenig fahren, ist klein; absolut gerechnet. Prozentual sind aber 1,50€ zu 3€ eben 100% Aufpreis  
Was du aber vergessen kannst, bei normalen BEVs, der Stecker der Lasesäule passt, wenn du nicht gerade nen absoluten Exoten oder eines der Autos aus den ersten jahren hast 
Das die Ladesäulen oft rumzzicken, die Preise undurchsichtig sind wie ne Erbsensuppe, usw. usf. da stimme ich dir völlig zu.  Das Thema Zügiger ist aber wirklich auch relativ; ich würde sagen das passt, mit Autos wie einem EQS vom Konzept her durchaus, ein SUV kann das natürlich eher nicht so gut; einfahc weil der Luftwiederstand schlicht mies ist.

Übrigens ist die Einstellung bzgl. Kosten für dne Sprit auch völlig OK, was notwendig ist, ist notwendig, da kommts auf die Kosten nicht an, udn unnötiges Rumgeeier muss eben auch nicht zwingend sein; ode rich gönne es mir eben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das Thema Zügiger ist aber wirklich auch relativ


Klar, das sowieso - und ich befuerchte dass sich das dank Aktionismus wie du schon sagst sowieso demnächst erledigt hat.  

Um das zügige zu präzisieren: für die genannte 400km Strecke brauche ich in der Regel 4-5 Stunden hin je nach Verkehr (größeres eAuto würde das schaffen), der Rückweg nachts bei Null Verkehr auf freier AB dauert aber schon mal nur 3 Stunden, da kannste weite Strecken 200 Tempomat fahren. Das ist mit nem eAuto (und den Grünen) nicht mehr drin - und zugegeben reicht mein Tank auch beim Benziner da nur grade so bis nach Hause.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2021)

Ja das ist sowieso ein Thema dann; wobei beim Benziner natürlich das Tanken trotzdem schnelle rgeht als das Laden beim E, auch wennd er Unterschied natürlich kleiner wäre, wenn man einen 800V E, Auto Etron oder EQS zu Grunde legt 

Ich verstehe das auch alles so, und natürlich sehe ich bei der Anwendung auch durchaus Bründe, die ggf. genau deswegen gegen BEV sprechen. aber, wenn dann doch die 130er Grenze kommt, fällt zumindest das  Thema Verbrauchsdifferenz hin und zurück wahrscheinlich deutlich geringer aus.

Wie gesagt, ich bin ja selbst Verbrennerfahrer und mag Verbrenner, gerade in bestimmten Autos. Aber im Familienkombi wäre mit E auch recht; da ist wahrscheinlich sogar der E im Vorteil  Ein 136PS 1.7crdi ist ja nunmal kein wirkliches Spaßgerät, und da könnte der BEV sogar ein wenig mehr von unten raus schieben; udn die Geräusch edes CRDI sidn auch nicht unbedingt mit "Suchtpotenzial" gesegnet


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Juni 2021)

Das mit dem Spritpreis ist eh so ne Sache, selbst, wenn Benzin 3€ kostet, bin ich trotzdem auf mein Auto angewiesen, weil keine Öffis die Strecken fahren, die ich fahren muss 
Oder sie sind einfach keine Alternative...

Zum Beispiel ins Nachbarkaff 20km Strecke mit dem Auto, ca. 20 Minuten.
Mit dem Bus im 2 Stunden Takt jeweils 1:05 Fahrzeit und 4,70€ einfache Fahrt.

Klasse Alternative!

Und das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2021)

Das ist definitiv auch ein Thema, wo man politisch auch umdenken muss, bzgl. Steuern für Autos. In Städten will man keien Autos, auf dem Land kann man nicht drauf verzichten. Die Auswirkunegn auf den Verkehr und die absolute Auswirkung auf die Luftqualität ist da aj auch unterschiedlich, ...

ich glaube kaum, dass das berücksichtigt wird, aber eigentlich ist da eine Lösung für alle gar nicht sinnig möglich.


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> aber, 400km ohen Pause?


Klar, wenn ich für die Arbeit unterwegs bin können es auch mal 5 Stunden sein. Und wenn ich anhalte wird fix pipi gemacht und weiter geht's. Vor allem beim Heimweg. 
Da ist keine Zeit um ne halbe Stunde zu laden.
Ansonsten ist es so, dass maximal schnell was gegessen wird. Und bei läppischen 500km will ich keine Angst haben, dass ich eventuell nicht ankomme.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @Leonidas_I wenn du das so fährst, bitte, dann gehörst du aber zu den ganz Wenigen, die mehr als 300km wirklich am Stück und ohne Pause fahren und das auch vom E-Auto dringend verlangen. Klar kann ich auch mal 330km fahren, ohne die Pause zu machen, wiel ich normal dann die letzten 30km auch noch hin bekomme,  aber, 400km ohen Pause? Eher nein. Muss aber natürlich jeder selbst wissen/entscheiden.


Einen optionalen Stop kann man immer einlegen, aber die Reichweite kann ich nicht erhöhen (abgesehen von der Fahrweise). 

Wenn ich weiter reisen muss und niemanden dabei habe, dessen Blase limitiert, wüsste ich nicht, wieso ich meine Reisedauer verlängern sollte. Meine Konzentration lässt nicht so schnell nach. 

Wenn ich diesen Sommer nach Italien fahren sollte, werde ich auch nur zum Tanken halten.


----------



## soulstyle (30. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen Sommer nach Italien fahren sollte, werde ich auch nur zum Tanken halten.


Jep gebe ich Dir Recht.
Wenn ich in die Türkei fahre, bin ich jemand der human fährt.
Also Tankstops, höchstens 2 Stops zum essen, 2 Stops zum schlafen.
Da ist eine Strecke 3700Km und wenn man da alle 300Km stoppen würde, würde man echt viel Zeit verschenken.

Ich kenne welche, die fahren durch, in die Türkei, nur Tankstops und was man dann halt währenddessen machen kann.
(Ist meiner Meinung nach ungesund und auch gefährlich).


----------



## Leonidas_I (1. Juli 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich kenne welche, die fahren durch, in die Türkei, nur Tankstops und was man dann halt währenddessen machen kann.
> (Ist meiner Meinung nach ungesund und auch gefährlich).


Das ist schon heftig.
Gehöre zwar auch zu den Leuten, bei denen jede Müdigkeit komplett verschwindet, sobald ich hinter dem Steuer sitze, aber das funktioniert auch nicht ewig.

Vorletztes Jahr Sylvester war stressig. 24 Stunden am Stück wach, und dann bei Nebel mit teils nur 10m Sicht in der Dunkelheit noch 300km fahren. Auf einmal eine Vollsperrung und dann auf eine unbekannte Landstraße ausweichen. Da wollte ich tatsächlich einfach irgendwo halten und schlafen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> ...
> Da ist keine Zeit um ne halbe Stunde zu laden.
> Ansonsten ist es so, dass maximal schnell was gegessen wird. Und bei läppischen 500km will ich keine Angst haben, dass ich eventuell nicht ankomme.


Verstehe ich natürlich irgendwo auch, aber, 500km und Ankunftsangst? So schlimm ist es ja auch wieder nicht, wenn man wirklichmal die Thematik so rechnet, wie es 800V System können; etwa 15 Minuten Laden, irgendwo zwischen 50 und 30% SOC sollte eigentlich bei einem solchen Auto reichen um die 500km zu schaffen. 
Klar, das ist mehr als "schnell pipi", aber auch deutlich wneiger als ne halbe Stunde, ...

Ganz/komplett ohne Einschränkungen wird es einfach nicht gehen.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juli 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 500km und Ankunftsangst? So schlimm ist es ja auch wieder nicht


Wenn vor kurzem ein Renault Zoe seinen Reichweitenrekord von 765km aufgestellt hat und dazu konstant 30km/h fahren muss, ohne Stopp, ohne Beschleunigen, ohne Bremsen und was so alles beim Fahren im Straßenverkehr dazugehört, mach ich mir da irgendwie schon Sorgen  wenn ich dazu noch Klima/Heizung anmache wird's eng.

Klar, hier ist noch viel Potenzial und die Entwicklung steht am Anfang.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2021)

Na einmal zwischen laden war ja meine Aussgae durchaus 
Und ich ging jetzt nicht von ner Zoe aus, denn 800V Systeme haben aktuell nur wenige Autos


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juli 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> 800V Systeme


Die kosten aber auch ne Stange mehr als ein Zoe. Da kann man auch erwarten, dass die wenigstens 500km am Stück fahren. Das ist ja das Mindeste bei zum Beispiel einem Taycan


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2021)

Ne Zoe gibts ab 30K €, ein Auto mit 800V Bordnetz ab 42K €, so viel mehr ist das dann auch nicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juli 2021)

Exakt, und 500km am Stück mit 800V sind eher nicht unbedingt gegeben, bei normaler Fahrweise; aber ja auch völlig egal, bei etwa 5-8 Minuten pro 100km Recharge


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juli 2021)

Chrysler is wieder zurück aus der Werkstatt.. nachdem er zuvor nen Service bekommen hat wurde jetzt für rund 400€ der Wischwasserbehälter gewechselt...  Wer das Teil so konstruiert hat gehört öffentlich geschlagen....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. Juli 2021)

Du weißt aber, wie WiWa-Behälter konstruiert werden?

Auto ist fertig konstruiert, alles drin, außer dem WiWa Behälter, und dann muss der Konstrukteur mit der Vorgabe, "min. 2,5l" nen Behälter in die letzten Lücken zeichnen.
Das ist leider aber ein grundproblem bei Verbrennern


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist leider aber ein grundproblem bei Verbrennern


Stimmt, E-Autos haben keine Scheibenwaschanlage, das würde nur Kurzschlüsse geben.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Juli 2021)

Aber wer bitte baut den zwischen Kotflügel und Längsträger? Es musste der Scheinwerfer raus, Kotflügel abmontiert, Radhausschale  weg etc… Aufwand ohne Ende


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juli 2021)

Schonmal Zündkerzen beim Porsche gewechselt? Ist ne normale Wartungsarbeit und dafür muss der Motor raus. 

Alles was nicht für den Motorsporteinsatz ist, wird nicht reparaturfreundlich ausgelegt. Hauptsache billig und im Werk schnell montiert. Geht doch nie kaputt.   z.B. so eine Motorsportbremse, die man innerhalb von Sekunden komplett tauschen kann kostet locker das 50-fache gegenüber einer 0815 Serienbremse.
Bei Serienautos wird jeder Cent gespart, ist denen doch egal wie hoch hinterher die Reparaturkosten sind.


----------



## worco (13. Juli 2021)

Ne, so funktioniert Serienfahrzeugentwicklung nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Juli 2021)

worco schrieb:


> Ne, so funktioniert Serienfahrzeugentwicklung nicht.


Inwiefern nicht?


----------



## worco (13. Juli 2021)

Z. B. Bezüglich der Reparaturfreundlichkeit, selbstverständlich stehen solche Sachen im Lastenheft.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juli 2021)

Ja, an letzter Stelle.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juli 2021)

Nein, durchaus auch weiter oben, aber, trotzdme weit hinter dem Geld, udn da reden wir nicht von Cent, sondern teilweise 0,1Cent die gespart werden sollen 

Und bezüglich WiWa Behälter, nunja, die Platzverhältnisse beim E-Auto sind ja doch etwas anders, da hat man nicht ganz den Druck; zumal gerad ebei Verbrennern, die auch sehr große Motoren für dne Bauraum mit einsetzen, eben dadurch noch mal weniger Platz für den Behälter ist...
Es geht aber natürlich auch anders; so ist es ja nicht, ich kenen auch Verbrenner, wo das noch rel. gut zugänglich ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Juli 2021)

Das stimmt…. Der grosse V6 braucht extrem viel Platz da drin…  naja. Is ein Liebhaberfahrzeug. Das darf mal was kosten.


----------



## Zeiss (16. Juli 2021)

Das ist mal ein krasser Aufwand für den WiWa-Behälter. Wobei ich habe ihn mal beim Zafira getauscht, da musste die Frontschürze runter, auch kein schönes Geschäft.

Der WiWa-Behölter beim 8er ist aber schön verbaut, direkt neben dem Motor, zwei Schrauben und das Ding ist draußen 

Habe endlich mal meine Radiostreuerung mit MFL fertig:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=efvKlT-tQqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. Juli 2021)

Gibt es so Radios überhaupt noch am Markt


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juli 2021)

So, da ich kein bock hatte mein Auto zu polieren, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt.
Auto in der Waschbox waschen, gesagt getan.
Danach habe ich den Wagen mit flüssigem Wax komplett besprüht und nochmal mit Schaum durchgebürstet.
Abgespült und nochmal mit Schaum durchgewaschen.
Abgespült und abgeledert.
Was sagt Ihr zum Ergebniss? War in einer halben Stunde fertig mit dem Auto.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Juli 2021)

Naja, es sieht sauber aus. Was willst mehr?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2021)

Ist sauberer als ich es jemals für nötig halten würde.
Man mag mich im Auto Thread steinigen aber ich habe mein Auto in den letzten 10 Jahren kein einziges Mal von Hand gewaschen oder sonstwie äußerlich gepflegt, höchstens nach dem Winter 1x durch die Waschanlage wenns wirklich groben Salzbelag hatte.
Aber ich lege halt auch keinen Wert auf großartigen Werterhalt da die Kisten sowieso verramscht werden nach meinen Nutzungszeiten^^

Heutzutage macht das den Autos auch einfach nix mehr. Wenn ich meine Karre jetzt nem Aufbereiter hinstelle und dem 300€ gebe sieht die hinterher fast aus wie neu. Ist ja nicht mehr wie früher dass nach sowas der Lack ab und die Karosserie verrostet ist.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juli 2021)

Ja ist es auch, sauber.
Nur Sauber alleine reicht mir manchmalnicht da fehlt dann doch etwas die Brillianz.
Ich finde es einfch schön, wenn es regnet und es perlt alles schön ab, und die Insekten kleben nicht mehr sooo hartnäckig an der Front und scheibe.


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juli 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gibt es so Radios überhaupt noch am Markt


Was heißt "so Radios"?


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Juli 2021)

So Dinger mit abnehmbarer Blende für nen DIN Schacht. Ich musste mal  für nen LKW sowas suchen, am Ende gab es ganz genau ein einziges Gerät in Europa das noch verfügbar war. Ansonsten nichts mehr… und das ist schon 5 Jahre her.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juli 2021)

__





						Amazon.de : Autoradio
					





					www.amazon.de


----------



## Zeiss (18. Juli 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> So Dinger mit abnehmbarer Blende für nen DIN Schacht. Ich musste mal  für nen LKW sowas suchen, am Ende gab es ganz genau ein einziges Gerät in Europa das noch verfügbar war. Ansonsten nichts mehr… und das ist schon 5 Jahre her.


Natürlich gibt es die noch... Von Pioneer, Alpine, Clarion, ... allen möglichen. Das im Video hat DAB+, iPod-Steuerung, iPhone-Steuerung, .... alles, was man braucht.


----------



## taks (19. Juli 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> So Dinger mit abnehmbarer Blende für nen DIN Schacht. Ich musste mal  für nen LKW sowas suchen, am Ende gab es ganz genau ein einziges Gerät in Europa das noch verfügbar war. Ansonsten nichts mehr… und das ist schon 5 Jahre her.


Galaxus.ch: Autoradio


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Juli 2021)

Da gibts ja doch noch einiges   Ok, liegt eventuell daran dass ich nach 24V Radios geguckt hab... und kein Amazon verwendet


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2021)

24V ist dezent ne andere Kategorie weil eben nicht "Auto"-Radio.


----------



## Captn (21. Juli 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Habe endlich mal meine Radiostreuerung mit MFL fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, die MFL-Tasten sehen ja noch so neu aus .
Was hast du denn mit dem Originalradio gemacht?


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juli 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man mag mich im Auto Thread steinigen aber ich habe mein Auto in den letzten 10 Jahren kein einziges Mal von Hand gewaschen oder sonstwie äußerlich gepflegt


Wow! Dann steh ich wohl auf der komplett anderen Seite der Skala - wasche mindestens 3-5 mal im Jahr mein Auto per Hand. Ich denke, so was muss man aber auch mögen  nur eine Sache hasse ich: Autofenster putzen, insbesondere innen! Die bekomme ich nie streifenfrei sauber😤


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2021)

Das is ja noch normal, ich kenn Leute die putzen ihr Auto traditionell jeden Samstag.


----------



## Zeiss (22. Juli 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Oh, die MFL-Tasten sehen ja noch so neu aus .
> Was hast du denn mit dem Originalradio gemacht?


Das sind uralt Dinger... Im Auto sind Nagelneue verbaut 

Das originale Radio ist vor Jahren, also ca 2006, rausgeflogen...


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Juli 2021)

Wie ist denn hier die Meinung zu remapping von Steuergeräten?

Konkret geht es hier um meinen Civic FN1, 1.8L Sauger mit 140PS.
Team VTec gibt an, dass mit meinen Veränderungen (anderer Luftfilter, Invidia Catback) und dem Remap besseres Ansprechverhalten und ca. 15-20PS bei rumkommen *können*

Ist das realistisch?
Die Bewertungen und Erfahrungsberichte sind bei denen sehr gut, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier zu viel erwarte.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2021)

Ist das Angebot mit Rollen-Messung und individueller Abstimmung oder ein aufspielen eines Standardmaps?
Bei ersterem siehst du ja das Ergebnis schwarz auf weiß, bei letzterem wäre ich auch eher skeptisch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ist das realistisch?


Mit der beschrieben Hardwareverbesserung durchaus wenn das Remap ordentluch gemacht und auf genau dieses Fahrzeug abgestimmt wird. Über groben Daumen haste bei nem Sauger etwa 10% mehr zu erwarten. 

Wie Olstyle aber schon sagt bekimmste das beim guten Tuner sowieso gemessen/nachgewiesen. Macht er das nicht und klatscht nur ne Standardmap drüber würde ich die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Juli 2021)

Das wird auf der Straße gemacht, individuell auf das Fahrzeug. Prüfstand kostet extra.

Die setzen sich quasi mit Laptop mit ins Auto und stimmen dann ab...
Hier mal ein Beispiel von Facebook: Civic FN1


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2021)

Also ohne Prüfstand würde ich das nicht machen. 
Da weisst du halt genau, wann und wo er die Mehrleistung hat. 
20PS mehr als peak bei max Drehzahl bringen dir ja nicht viel.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2021)

>10% Mehrleistung ohne dass am Motor selbst was gemacht wurde klingt für mich jedenfalls nach ziemlich viel für einen Sauger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2021)

Das würde ich ihnen so auch nicht glauben. Wenn man sowas wirklich bei dem Wagen machen will (die mögliche Mehrleistung steht meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht im Verhältnis zum Preis beim Sauger) dann ordentlich mit Nachweis vorher/nachher.
Sonst zahlste im Worstcase nur deinen Placeboeffekt von Mehrleistung wenn der Programmierer übertrieben gesagt nur die Drosselklappe bei weniger Gaspedasstellung wie vorher aufstehen lässt und das als Ansprechverhalten verkauft. 

Die 10+% die er ansagt soll er erst mal nachweislich bringen. Das kann je nach Motor schon gehen (etwa wenn bei der Zündung noch Luft ist bzw man ggf.  etwa von ROZ95 auf  98 umstellt) aber nur durch Luftfilter aufmachen wird das eher nix.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> wenn der Programmierer übertrieben gesagt nur die Drosselklappe bei weniger Gaspedasstellung wie vorher aufstehen lässt und das als Ansprechverhalten verkauft.


Ich bin mir sicher gelesen zu haben dass das so mancher Serienwagen beim Druck auf den Sport Button zumindest mit tut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2021)

Bei den meisten Autos die Sport und Normal und Eco und Race "Profile" habwn ändert sich an wesentlichen Fahrleistungen motorseitig quasi nichts, viele Änderungen sind nur fürs "Feeling". Drosselklappe falls vorhanden früher aufmachen, Soundgenerator lauter stellen, der Automatik falls vorhanden die Gänge länger stehen lassen, sen Servomotor der Lenkung etwas drosseln und zack haste "Sport" - an der Motorleistung ändert all das gar nix. Nur wenige ändeen tatsächlich Motorkennfelder (beispielsweine Hyundai in den N Autos die auf Knopfdruck zeitlich begrenzt den Ladedruck minimal nach oben anpassen).
Das soll nicht heißen dass solche Profile nichts bringen würden, nur wird halt dem Fahrer viel mehr suggeriert als tatsächlich passiert. Das ist fürs Fahrerlebnis auch nicht mal verwerflich, nur ist es den meisten in der Form halt nicht bewusst.


Wenn hier konkret so gearbeitet wird, dass mit besserem Luftfilter, höherwertigerem Benzin individuell abgestimmt wird, etwa der Zündzeitpunkt weiter nach vorne gelegt wird bei klopffesterem Benzin und das gut programmiert ist dann sind 10% und mehr Mehrleistung durchaus plausibel. Die Qualität (dazu gehört auch Standfestigkeit) steht und fällt halt mit dem ders macht.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das is ja noch normal, ich kenn Leute die putzen ihr Auto traditionell jeden Samstag.


Wäre mir zu stressig. Es sei denn ich hätte eines meiner Traumautos in der Garage. Das würde ich auch hegen und pflegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2021)

Wenn ich das Geld für eines meiner Traumautos hätte dann hätte ich auch das Geld für jemanden ders für mich putzt.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. August 2021)

Das Thema beim Sauger hab ich auch schon durch.. aber mit 1l mehr Hubraum, 2 Zylindern mehr und nem richtig guten Tuner der was von der Sache verstand.  Allein das Chip-Tuning hat nen ganzen Tag gedauert. Kam dann von Serienmässigen 196PS (204PS wären es laut Hersteller gewesen) auf 212PS. Also 16 PS mehr... 

Luftfilter dachte ich dass ich ganz clever bin. Hatte damals gute Kontakte zu SEAT Sport in Martorell  und hab mir da vom Leon Supercopa (dem Tourenrennwagen) die komplette Luftansaugung bestellt. Dachte mal, wenn die das im Rennsport verwenden kann ich das auf der Strasse auch machen. Am Ende kam dann ein Luftfilterkasten mit paar Rohren. Und der einzige Unterschied war ein minimal grösseres Ansaugteil zum Kasten und ne geänderte Sammelbox für hinter den Scheinwerfer welche ein paar cm grösser ist als das Serienteil. Der Luftfilter war der ganz normale Serienpapierfilter....

Hat mein Tuner (Digit Power) auch bestätigt, Luftfilter an sich bringen in der Leistungsklasse grad gar nichts... sie tauschen die Filter erst ab etwa 600PS aufwärts aus. 

Ob man bei 1,8l da so viel Leistung mehr spürt... naja, wenn man es sich einredet klappt das sicher


----------



## tsd560ti (4. August 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

ich hätte mal eine Frage in die Schrauber-Runde. 

Letzten Donnerstag war ich zur Achsvermessung, weil das Lenkrad plötzlich schief stand.  
Mein Yaris kam ohne Anmerkungen aus der Werkstatt (Messprotokoll siehe Anhang), fuhr geradeaus, alles bestens dachte ich.

Am Samstag ist mir dann auf einem Trackday die Verbundlenker-Hinterachse (entgültig) gerissen, das Rad hing noch am seidenen Faden und hat sich am Stoßdämpfer und Tankrohr angelehnt.  -Glücklicherweise also nur minimale Schäden.

Jetzt wäre meine Frage ob die Werkstatt den sich anbahnenden Schaden am Vermessungsprotokoll erkannt haben müsste?     - Nach Aussage des Meisters werde auf die Hinterachswerte grundsätzlich nicht geachtet, weil die beim Verbundlenker eh nicht einstellbar sind.


Viele Grüße!


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2021)

Auf dem Messprotokoll steht doch ganz klar drauf das HL das Rad total krum und außerhalb der Toleranz ist.  Da hätte man schonmal einen Blick werfen sollen.


----------



## ich558 (16. August 2021)

Hallo Leute,

hier haben ja ein paar Leute Zugriff auf Ersatzeilkataloge oder? Kann mir jemand zu bestimmten Marken und zu deren jeweils aktuellsten Elektro- und Plug In Fahrzeugen nachschauen welche Zuliefere die On Board Charger bzw. DC DC Wandler liefern?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2021)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> ohne Anmerkungen aus der Werkstatt (Messprotokoll siehe Anhang)


Wieso gibts denn keine Anmerkungen?
Spur hinten Links minimal Soll 0°2' und gemessen -0°42'?
Sturz von über 3°?!



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Nach Aussage des Meisters werde auf die Hinterachswerte grundsätzlich nicht geachtet


Klar, deswegen misst mans auch und es gibt Toleranzgrenzen dafür weils völlig unwichtig ist.  
Aber er muss da Recht haben, immerhin ist ja auch nichts kaputt gegangen nachdem das Ding derart schief stand - oh, wait.


Der Defekt den du jetzt hast muss nicht zwingend was mit dem Schiefstand zu tun gehabt haben - aber dennoch ist die Aussage man achte grundsätzlich nicht darauf schon ziemlich haarsträubend. Wenn ein Rad so schief da steht kann sich doch kein ernstzunehmender Mechaniker da hinstellen und sagen "is egal, da schaut man eh nicht drauf"?!


----------



## GEChun (16. August 2021)

Hallo Leute,

klar kein Autoforum... aber ich dacht mir vielleicht finde ich hier doch noch jemanden der von Autos viel Ahnung hat.

Und es geht um die Flutkatastrophe 

Bei mir war Gott sei dank nur 50-60cm Wasser am 14.07..
Mein Garagentor war zu, aber Wasser findet den Weg, in der Garage waren es dann letztendlich auch ca 30cm...
Dazu stand noch mein alter Focus ST MK2 Bj 11/2008 in der Garage...

Nun mittlerweile ist er wieder trocken, Versicherung hat sich gemeldet alles gut so weit... aber ich überlege mir was ich da alles machen lassen müsste, sollte...
Das Wasser mit einer Art Lehm ist sogar in das Auto gelaufen, war ca 2-3cm tief im Auto.. Sitze sind ok und trocken geblieben, einen Sound Verstärker unter dem Beifahrer Sitz hat es erwischt (bereits abgeklemt). Die Boxen waren hoch genug, sollten technisch noch ok sein, leider kann ich es noch nicht testen...

Der Wagen war zum Unfall Zeitpunkt ausgeschaltet und die Batterie noch von mir abgeklemt.

Das Wasser ist mir leider auch in den Auspuff gelaufen... ich habe letzte Woche den Wagen zum ersten mal wieder angeklemmt und gestartet.. er läuft noch und schnurrt mittlerweile wie gewohnt. Motor quasi nichts, war hoch genug, Luftfilter etc auch. Ich habe das restliche Wasser aus dem Auspuff herausgefahren auf dem Weg zur Waschanlage... dort gab es eine komplett Reinigung von Außen mit exklusiv Unterboden Wäsche...

Unter dem Auto sieht es wieder ok aus... aber ja abgesehen von dem Bodenbelag im Innenraum der vermutlich raus muss.. kann mir wer sagen was unbedingt aus technischer Sicht jetzt geprüft werden sollte?
Denke das da vermutlich noch dieses Schlamm fast wie Lehm zeug was aus den umliegenden Feldern kam in den Ritzen sitzt... wenn nicht sogar noch etwas im Auspuff ist...

Bin leider wirklich unwissend was KFZ Technik angeht, vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch hilfreiche Tipps was man jetzt kontrollieren oder austauschen sollte...


----------



## Kuhprah (16. August 2021)

Im Grunde alles was mit Wasser im Kontakt war.. Auspuff sowieso, Kats, Lamdasonden. Der Teppich innen wir wohl auch zu ersetzten sein, eventuell Treibstoffleitungen unterm Auto, Bremsen generell (ich weiss nicht ob die es gut finden geflutet zu werden).
Dazu alle Steckverbindungen die unter Wasser waren. Viele sind zwar Spritzwassergeschützt, aber nicht gegen stundenlanges Eintauchen in Dreckwasser...


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2021)

Womit sich dann auch irgendwann die Frage nach dem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden stellt.


----------



## FetterKasten (16. August 2021)

Habt ihr noch ein paar Ideen welche neuen Sportcoupes/Limos bis 50k gut sind? 
Aktuell bin ich bei der Mercedes A250 Limousine, die neuen Bmws sehen iwie kacke aus und so wirklich viel Vielfalt finde ich auf dem aktuellen Markt iwie nicht. 
Am liebsten hätte ich Heck oder Allradantrieb,  Frontantrieb nur im Notfall und es soll spaßig ab 200Ps und trotzdem hakbwegs alltagstauglich mit nem schönen Inneraum/Sitzen sein.


----------



## GEChun (16. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Womit sich dann auch irgendwann die Frage nach dem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden stellt.


Ja, stimmt schon.
Aber er macht mir den Eindruck als wäre er noch nicht ganz fertig mit mir wenn ich ihn anstelle...

Mein Problem ist halt nur, einfach in die Werkstatt geben das bringts auch nicht wirklich die machen mir da eine solch hohe Rechnung, auch die Teile die gar nicht mit Wasser in Berührung gekommen sind aber langsam ausgetauscht werden müssten...

Denke das ich da mit einem KFZler der Lust an sowas hat und selbst Handanlegen doch am besten und sorgfältigsten weg komme... und da es eh mein zweit Auto ist für Sommeranmeldung... rennt mir die Zeit auch nicht wirklich weg!


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2021)

Wenn die Kiste im Brackwasser stand sind quasi alle Steckverbindungen, Kanäle, Rohre, Sonden, alles voll mit Schlamm (sieh dir mal die PCs bei der8auer an die im Wasser standen, da ist Schlamm selbst in den CPU-Sockel und in geschlossene SSDs reindiffundiert!). Das müsste man (wenn man nicht auf Glück spielen will und hofft dass es auch so noch geht...) alles aufdröseln, penibel putzen (ggf. tauschen) und wieder zusammensetzen. Klar macht das keine Werkstatt, das ist gefühlt ne Woche Fummelarbeit.

Also bei nem sehr teuren Auto oder einer Rarität/Oldtimer kann man sowas in Betracht ziehen aber bei nem normalen Standardwagen? Ich vermute da auch eher wie Kollege Olstyle.


----------



## GEChun (16. August 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die Kiste im Brackwasser stand sind quasi alle Steckverbindungen, Kanäle, Rohre, Sonden, alles voll mit Schlamm (sieh dir mal die PCs bei der8auer an die im Wasser standen, da ist Schlamm selbst in den CPU-Sockel und in geschlossene SSDs reindiffundiert!). Das müsste man (wenn man nicht auf Glück spielen will und hofft dass es auch so noch geht...) alles aufdröseln, penibel putzen (ggf. tauschen) und wieder zusammensetzen. Klar macht das keine Werkstatt, das ist gefühlt ne Woche Fummelarbeit.
> 
> Also bei nem sehr teuren Auto oder einer Rarität/Oldtimer kann man sowas in Betracht ziehen aber bei nem normalen Standardwagen? Ich vermute da auch eher wie Kollege Olstyle.


Ja gut, aber letztenendes ist es ja auch ein Auto und kein PC...
Es ist schon etwas robuster und Innenraum ist ja bis auf der Boden und die Fußmatten auch noch ok, Navi funktioniert, selbst die Steckdose hinten hat saft und funzt einwandfrei, Mittelkonsole ist in Ordnung, Sitze sind komplett trocken geblieben, Pedalen etc waren auch nicht vom Wasser berührt... von außen, Scheibenbremsen sehen in Ordnung aus, (Zustand nach dem Waschen) von unten sieht auch alles ok aus, der Auspuff ist halt noch Original, da war eh schon Rost dran, der müsste eh irgendwann ausgetauscht werden.

Mir ist schon klar das das kein Neuwagen mehr wird und ist, aber ich hab den Wagen halt neu gekauft und bin nach den Ford Werken der einzige Besitzer des Autos... ich weiß durch die Laufzeit was für Macken er wo und wie hat.
P.s Er war quasi den Abend lang mit Wasser umgeben, er stand nicht Tagelang darin, würde fast behaupten es waren 4-5 Std, die er im Wasser verbracht hat - bis es wieder gesunken ist.

Neben meinem Stand auch noch der VW Passat von meinem Nachbarn, da ist kein Wasser in den Innenraum gekommen (kein Sportfahrwerk) der war damit jetzt sogar noch in Urlaub ohne in die Werkstatt zu fahren...

Also es ist in meinen Augen noch kein absolut sinnloser Kampf ihn wieder herzurichten.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2021)

Stellt/Verlangt die Versicherung nicht eh ein Gutachten?
Den modernen Steckern würde ich tauchen sogar zutrauen, aber dass der Abgastrakt noch so arbeitet wie vorgeschrieben nachdem er voll Schlamm stand kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## GEChun (16. August 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Stellt/Verlangt die Versicherung nicht eh ein Gutachten?
> Den modernen Steckern würde ich tauchen sogar zutrauen, aber dass der Abgastrakt noch so arbeitet wie vorgeschrieben nachdem er voll Schlamm stand kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


Das behaupte ich ja auch nicht, der muss auf jeden Fall getestet und kontrolliert werden! 👍
Für den TÜV nächstes Jahr so oder so!

Als kritischer sehe ich jedoch erst einmal die Bereiche die Folgeschäden bei der Nutzung verursachen würden.
Deswegen ja der Beitrag hier für Ideen was kontrolliert werden sollte / muss.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2021)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber letztenendes ist es ja auch ein Auto und kein PC...
> Es ist schon etwas robuster und Innenraum ist ja bis auf der Boden und die Fußmatten auch noch ok


Klar keine Frage - nur haste dann ggf. solche Problemchen wie zufällig spinnende Elektronik, mal gehts, mal nicht, mal macht der Schiebenwischehebel den Blinker an übertrieben gesagt, was von diversen "schlechten" Kontakten in der Elektrik kommt. Wie gesagt man kann Glück haben aber es ist immer ein Risiko, dass du mal spontan und grundlos eine Disco an Warnleuchten im Tacho siehst wegen sowas.^^


----------



## MfDoom (16. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Sommergruss, ich glaube der Autofred kennt mein Auto net


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. August 2021)

GEChun schrieb:


> Als kritischer sehe ich jedoch erst einmal die Bereiche die Folgeschäden bei der Nutzung verursachen würden.
> Deswegen ja der Beitrag hier für Ideen was kontrolliert werden sollte / muss.


Alles im Innenraum muss raus und erstmal getrocknet werden. Unter dem Teppich wirst du mitlerweile bestimmt heftig Schimmel haben. Von außen wird da nichts sein, wenn das Wasser nicht so hoch war. Außen ist ja alles wasserdicht. Aus dem Auspuff fliegt der Restschlamm bei der nächsten Fahrt auf der Bahn wieder aus.


----------



## Flybarless (17. August 2021)

Kapillarwirkung von Wasser im Kabelbaum etc. nicht ausser acht lassen, wenn das Auto lange im Wasser steht ist lange nicht an der "Wasseroberkante" Ende mit möglichen Schäden und daraus später resultierenden Problemen.
So ein Auto auch wenn Teppiche etc erneuert wurden würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, auch wenn es erstmal Problemlos scheint nach Reparaturen.


----------



## MfDoom (17. August 2021)

Auto schön trocken fahren und auf der Bühne anschauen, würde ich so machen


----------



## GEChun (17. August 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alles im Innenraum muss raus und erstmal getrocknet werden. Unter dem Teppich wirst du mitlerweile bestimmt heftig Schimmel haben. Von außen wird da nichts sein, wenn das Wasser nicht so hoch war. Außen ist ja alles wasserdicht. Aus dem Auspuff fliegt der Restschlamm bei der nächsten Fahrt auf der Bahn wieder aus.


Guter Input! An Schimmel unter dem "Teppich" hab ich bisher noch gar nicht gedacht... 



Flybarless schrieb:


> Kapillarwirkung von Wasser im Kabelbaum etc. nicht ausser acht lassen, wenn das Auto lange im Wasser steht ist lange nicht an der "Wasseroberkante" Ende mit möglichen Schäden und daraus später resultierenden Problemen.
> So ein Auto auch wenn Teppiche etc erneuert wurden würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, auch wenn es erstmal Problemlos scheint nach Reparaturen.


Auch guter Input, danke! Ja ich stimme dir zu aber bisher, scheint er noch nicht mal eine Fehlermeldung nach dem Wasser zu verursachen, interessant wäre es ihn auszulesen... aber das Equipment fehlt mir aktuell noch... und letzten Endes ist es auch nicht dramatisch mit dem Wiederverkauf, das hat die Versicherung ja quasi übernommen! ALso vom Wert her hab ich keinen Verlust gemacht.. 


MfDoom schrieb:


> Auto schön trocken fahren und auf der Bühne anschauen, würde ich so machen


👍  Habe mich nach den Beiträgen heute mal getraut mit ihm zur Arbeit zu fahren hat alles ohne murren geklappt, durch den Straßen Chaos muss ich aktuell 60km fahren.. mit dem Test fahren hab ich jetzt ca 100km gefahren! Keine Warnleuchte nichts angegangen.. ich muss natürlich heute Abend nochmal 60km zurück fahren... aber wenn es so bleibt werde ich deinen Rat definitiv befolgen!  

P.s. H Kennzeichen werd ich aber vermutlich nicht mehr mit ihm erreichen... 
Trotzdem schicker 944


----------



## MfDoom (17. August 2021)

ein Vierzylinder Sauger mit drei Liter Hubraum. 240kmh Spitze und da marschiert er auch hin, wenn man möchte. Damit schiebe ich die tsi und tdi auf die rechte Spur. Adrenalin pur

(das mache ich natürlich nicht so oft, bitte nicht zu Ernst nehmen)


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Altes Auto auf nem Schweizer Pass? Kenn ich irgendwo her 😎



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (17. August 2021)

ist das ein Ferrari Mondial? Was für ein Traumauto


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2021)

Jep (von Vattern, nicht meiner).
Als viersitziges Mittelmotor-Cabrio auf jeden Fall passend so den sonstigen etwas speziellen Gefährten bei denen wir in der Familie gelegentlich so landen.
Neben einem Roller ohne Helmpflicht, einem Cabrio mit vier Türen und einem Kombi mit derer zweien.
Besonders hohen Sammlerwert haben die nur eher selten  .


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2021)

Der Ferrari dürfte doch seinen Wert recht zuverlässig steigern. 
Der Roller dürfte ein Bmw C1 sein, auf jeden Fall auch eine Wertanlage. 
Was ist das für ein Kombi? Mir fällt da nur der Renault Avantime ein, ein Van-Coupé


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2021)

Für nen Ferrari ist der nach wie vor Spotbillig, aber seit Kauf durchaus etwas gestiegen (gekauft für weniger als Mancher für nen Golf ausgibt, Unterhalt ist natürlich ein anderes Thema).
Der C1 war sehr wertstabil vom Gebrauchtkauf für 3k€ bis zum Verkauf 15 Jahre später für ebenfalls 3k€. Aber ohne Steigerung, auch relativ teuer zu unterhalten und mittlerweile als Verbrenner für die Zielgruppe uninteressant.
Der Kombi ist ein Lancia Beta HPE ("High Performance Estate").


Spoiler: Und das Cabrio



War ein Baur Topcabriolet TC4, ein aufgeschnittener BMW E36


----------



## MfDoom (18. August 2021)

wenn alle in der Stadt mit elektrokugeln herumfahren ist ein c1 sicher richtig angesagt.  Aber bis dahin vergeht noch zeit


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2021)

Ich hab das schon ein paar Mal erwähnt: Es gibt über 10 Jahre alte Berichte von quasi fertigen Elektro-C1, aber BMW traut sich nicht sie zu verkaufen. Letztes Jahr kam das Thema sogar nochmal auf, aber angekündigt ist immer noch nichts.


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2021)

Da ich dieses Jahr kaum dazu komme meinen Subaru zu fahren, weil ich entweder den Lexus nehmen (was schon selten ist) oder eben den Sauger Subaru (weil günstig ohne Ende). Habe ich mal angefangen den Innenraum vom grünen Subaru zu machen. Habe mir ein 2004er STI Lenkrad gekauft und dieses neu aufarbeiten lassen. Unten wurde es abgeflacht, ausgepolstert und mit Alcantara und Nappa Leser bezogen. Auf 12 Uhr gab es noch eine Markierung. Dann habe ich meine Türpappen und die Rücksitzbank beim Sattler neu beziehen lassen, damit sie zu den Carbon Sportsitzen passen. 

Bin dieses Jahr genau 350 Kilometer mit dem Stuhl gefahren... mit dem Lexus immerhin 5.000 Kilometer. Die restlichen 20.000 Kimometer musste der silberne Sauger Subaru abspulen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2021)

Mit der Perspektive sieht die Markierung am Lenkrad eher nach 1Uhr aus


----------



## Riverna (19. August 2021)

Lenkrad stand zu dem Zeitpunkt noch etwas schief, hab danach erst die Achsvermessung danach gemacht und das Lenkrad dementsprechend angepasst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2021)

Au ha Takata Gurte.  Hoffentlich müssen die nicht getauscht werden.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. August 2021)

@ IncredibleAlk @TheBadFrag        Danke für eure Einschätzungen!   Nachdem ich mir nun recht sicher bin, dass die Werkstatt da Mist verzapft hat und sich plump herausredet gehe ich damit an die Schlichtungsstelle der Innung.

Ersatzteilpreise waren bei Toyota mal wieder ein Träumchen -2700€ für den nackten Hinterachskörper.   Zum Glück hab ich einen rostarmen Gebrauchten in Holland gefunden und mein Auto in einer guten Fachwerkstatt wieder richten lassen können.

@ FetterKasten     Sportcoupe?    - Supra 2.0 ist ein BMW, sieht aber nicht danach aus.  Vielleicht ideal für dich   

@ GEChun   Ich würde schnellstmöglich die Sitze ausbauen und den Teppich rausreißen.  Je länger du wartest,  desto unschöner wird die Arbeit.    Im Golf IV war unter dem Filz noch eine extra wasserdichte Schicht.     Da bleibt das Wasser schön auf deinem Bodenblech stehen und riecht dann auch fabelhaft.  Das Dämmmaterial saugt literweise Wasser auf, ist mir beim Ausbau sogar über die Füße gelaufen.


----------



## msobisch88 (23. August 2021)

Mein neuer Alter seit 3 Wochen (Jahreswagen mit 15.000km) 1.5 TSI 7Gang DSG Automatik (man wird nicht jünger).

Weißer Pampersbomber 

Vorher hab ich nen  Skoda Octavia Combi mit der 2l Saugermaschine aus 2004 gefahren und aufgrund hoher Reparaturkosten bei 133k km privat abgeben müssen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2021)

Von meinem Spielzeug hab ich ja noch nix gescheites an Bildmaterial gezeigt, oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2021)

Der sieht ja noch so serienmäßig aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2021)

Könnte daran liegen, daß du damit den Nagel auf dem Kopf triffst. 

Da steht nichts auf dem Plan, dass nennenswert von der Serie ab weicht. 
Wenn, dann leichtere Felgen für die Sommerräder.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2021)

Ah, der i30N.
Wäre auch meine Wahl gewesen statt des Golf8 GTI CS - ich habe lange auf das Facelift mit DCT gewartet aber Hyundai hats einfach ewig nicht geschafft das Ding in D zu releasen - und als er dann kam kostet die Kiste fast 35K was den unique selling point von Hyundai, deutlich günstiger zu sein im Hothatch-Bereich, eliminiert. Für den Preis kann ich auchn fahrtechnisch ne ganze ecke besseren VW kaufen (auch wenn der 10 Monate Lieferzeit hat)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2021)

Ist dann halt n Golf VIII, sorry, das ich das sagen muss, aber, dann kaufst eben Kacke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2021)

Warum immer diese pauschal schwachsinnigen und angreifenden Floskeln? Ich hatte dich als erwachsener eingeschätzt als das. Aber gut, dann hat Niveau Kindergarten. Dein i30 ist auch voll Kacke buuäähhhh weil der Clubsport ist viel schneller!!!11eins.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. August 2021)

Der 8er Golf ist einfach bzgl. Bedienung ein Gerät ohne logische Funktion. 
Würde VW den 7er noch bauen, würde ich es verstehen, der 8er ist ja wohl eine Frechheit sondergleichen. 

Touchflächen am Lenkrad? Warum nicht gleich ne Touchfläche als Lenkrad? 
Sorry, das VW derzeit einen Weg geht, den nur wenige verstehen, bekomme ich sogar aus deren Entwicklung mit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2021)

Warum nicht gleich nen Post mit Inhalt? Danke dafür.

Ja, ich mag die Touchbedienung des Golf8 auch nicht. Noch weniger mag ich die unausgereifte Software weswegen das Ding auch schon zurückgerufen wurde. Aber letzteres ist mittlerweile halbwegs ok und die Bedienung bzw. die Schaltflächen sind für mich recht wenig relevant da ich nur selten überhaupt irgendwelche Knöppe und Funktionen benutze. Für mich zählen fast rein Zuverläsigkeit und Fahrleistung (letzteres nicht mal wirklich da ich nicht auf Rennstrecken fahre und sonst eigentlich eher entspannt unterwegs bin - 300Ps sind wirklich nurn Spaßfaktor und faktisch völlig unnötig). Und da habe ich von allen Autos die ich bisher hatte mit denen aus dem VAG-Konzern mit Abstand am wenigsten Probleme.

Wie gesagt, ich wollte Hyundai da durchaus ne Chance geben aber noch vor nem Jahr konnte mir niemand von denen sagen wann der neue i30N DCT hier kommt, was er kosten soll usw. nachdem das Ding in anderen Teilen der Welt schon lange herumfuhr (teilweise als Velocester). Also war ich auch bei den anderen kucken. Leon/Cupra (was ich bisher hatte), Focus ST, Golf GTI usw. - und da muss man sagen dass VW mit dem EA888 evo4 einfach das stimmigste Paket hat. Ich bin fast aus den Latschen gekippt als Cupra 45K haben wollte (mein aktueller Cupra R von 2012 kostete 22.370€ neu!!) - der CS kostet mit allem was ich zusätzlich wollte 34.849€. Vor 10 Jahren kaufte ich Seats und Skodas usw. weil die die "günstigen VWs" waren - heute war kurioserweise der VW der günstigste bei vergleichbaren Autos.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. August 2021)

Letztenendes ist alles ne Gewohnheitssache und die Dinge werden wie häufig dargestellt nicht immer schlechter.
Manches wird besser, manches schlechter, aber in Summe eher besser.

Wenn man ein Problem mit Touch hat, dann dürfte man nie Tesla fahren, Mercedes genauso, die haben auch 2 Touchpads am Lenkrad.

Aber iwo is es auch mal nett sich auf was Neues einzulassen und auch die Vorteile zu genießen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2021)

Und wo ist der Vorteil von Touch am Lenkrad, wo man ausversehen dinge aktiviert beim Einparken, oder nicht mehr ohne hin zu guckien was bedienen kann?
Dass das Auto 3€ weniger kostet?
Sorry, nein, da gibt es keinen für mich bisher erkennbaren Vorteil, außer im Preis für den Einkauf des Herstellers.

Und das Thema Touch am Lenkrad wird interessanterweise von allen großen Testern kritisiert.
Ich finde es auch bei Schaltern, die unter umständen wichtige Funktionen für die Fahrsicherheit bedienen einfach unverantwortlich.
Mein Handy darf ich im Auto nicht mal anfassen (selbst wenn ich es nur stumm schalte, was ich blind tun kann) aber Licht einschalten darf ich per touch?
Und ja, ein neuer Mercedes kommt mir auch mit aus diesem Grund nicht mehr auf den Hof, aktuell auch kein Auto der VW Gruppe, und selbst bei Hyundai ist bei den neuen Ioniq 5 Fahrzeugen schon Touch am Lenkrad verbaut; da müsste man aber, da es mix aus Touch und echten Wippen ist, das ganze mal testet. Hier sehe ich eien Chance über die Wippen die Position des Daumens auf der Fläche ab zu schätzen udn auch blind ne Funktion zu erwischen.

Wären wir bei den Touchflächen bei dem Punkt, wo ich durch die Absätze auf den Flächen erfühlen kann, wo ich bin, und erst ein "definierter Druck" auf die Fläche die Funktion wirklich aus löst, ok, aber das ist nicht so umsgesetzt bei dem, was ich bisher anfassen durfte. Wenn das in die Richtung geht ok; aber da frage ich mich trotzdem, wo der Vorteil des Touch gegenüber dem Schalter ist. Innovation der Innovation wegen?

VW hat bei dem komischen Touchbildschirmmultimediadingenskirchen ja offenbar auch vergessen dem Anbieter für das Teil zu sagen, das man doch die Sliderfläche vielllicht beleuchten sollte, falls das Auto mal nachts bewegt wird.
Das zeigt eigentlich schon, das der Hersteller da offensichtlich null Erfahrung im Automobilbau hat, oder man schlicht so lange gespart hat, bis das raus flog.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. August 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Vorteil von Touch am Lenkrad


Dass du öfter putzen kannst.
In meinem S204 gibts zum Glück kein Touchgedöns. Im Firmenauto, frisch sauber gemacht, sieht das Touchfeld schon vorm Losfahren furchtbar aus weil man das Navi eingestellt hat. 
Abgesehen davon finde ich, dass diese immer größer werdenden Touchtafeln vom Verkehr ablenken, auch muss ich den "Knopf" den ich brauche aktiv suchen und muss beim Bedienen selbst, schauen wo ich hindrücke. Das lenkt viel zu lange von der Straße ab.




Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Mein Handy darf ich im Auto nicht mal anfassen


Scheinbar weil es zu klein ist. Leg dir ein Tablet in die Mittelkonsole, dann darfst du auch beim Autofahren damit spielen. 
Unfassbar diese Touchkrempel. 

Mir hat sich noch kein Vorteil erschlossen. Ein Drehrad in die Mittelkonsole und fertig. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. August 2021)

Naja, n Touchscreen fürs Navi ist schon noch ok, das stört mich nicht, haben meine beiden Autos ja auch, und für einige Setup Funktionen ist sowas völlig ok, sonst braucht manvja 3 Mrd Schalter irgendwann 

Aber warum man Touchflächen aufs Lenkrad legt, Lichtschalter auf Touch um baut und Klimabedienung so wie Sitzheizung auch noch touchen lässt,... naja, mit nem Teil davon müssen wir uns wohl anfreunden.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Vorteil von Touch am Lenkrad


Es ist in der Herstellung preiswerter.


----------



## Rat Six (26. August 2021)

Bin von dem Weg den die Autobauer bei den Fahrzeugen gehen auch nicht begeistert. Ein guter alter Knopf oder Drehregler macht seine Arbeit immer noch vorzüglich. Da gefällt mir die Bedienung bei meinem S205 deutlich besser als beim S206. Einzig die Steuerung des Infotainment Systems ist ein wenig langwieriger.


----------



## MfDoom (26. August 2021)

da wird bei den Autobauern so viel zu Grabe getragen, es ist schon tragisch. Alleine was in Stuttgart, Untertürkheim an Ingenieurswissen zum Motorenbau in der Schublade verschwinden wird. Wird nicht mehr gebraucht.
Mich reizen die neuen Karren überhaupt nicht. Neulich war ein w211 Last Edition als E350 bei mobile.de drin, das wäre eher nach meinem Geschmack und ist sogar deutlich billiger


----------



## Kuhprah (26. August 2021)

Naja.. was willst auch mit dem alten Wissen anfangen? Es gab früher auch viele Schmiede die Hufeisen machten oder Radbauer die wussten wie Kutschen funktionieren. Aber wer braucht die heute noch?


----------



## MfDoom (26. August 2021)

Keiner, und das ist gut so  Fortschritt ist etwas Gutes.
Aber bevor man sich ein Auto mit Touchflächen holt, gibt es doch noch genug Auswahl die das nicht hat. Man muss den Weg ja nicht mit gehen. 
Das es bei neuen Autos nichts gibt das mich reizt war auch etwas übertrieben, da hatte ich eher VW und Touchflächen im Kopf, aber da gibts zum Glück genug anderes


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Es gibt durchaus interessante Versuche mit haptischem Feedback auf Touchscreens. Aber leider haben die die das Tesla MMI so hoch gelobt haben dafür gesorgt dass die anderen OEMs es für nötig hielten da ganz schnell ohne durchdachte Konzepte hinterher zu rennen.


----------



## MfDoom (26. August 2021)

mein Iphone macht das auch recht gut. Aber genau da krankt es noch bei den Herstellern , an der Software. Aber das wird schon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2021)

Aktuell krankt es da vor allem an Designern, die offensichtlich kein Auto fahren


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. August 2021)

Diese ganze Touch Krankheit ist bei flotter Fahrt komplett unbedienbar, weil man sich mit der Hand nicht an den Knöpfen festhalten kann und einfach zufällig auf alles mögliche auf dem Display tippt. Scheint die Sonne kann man nichts mehr erkennen, weil das Display nicht mehr geschützt ins Amaturenbrett eingebaut ist. Nach ner Woche ist das Display dann so verschmiert, das man nix mehr erkennen kann. Ich hoffe Touch Bedienung wird im Auto bald verboten.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Diese ganze Touch Krankheit ist bei flotter Fahrt komplett unbedienbar, weil man sich mit der Hand nicht an den Knöpfen festhalten kann und einfach zufällig auf alles mögliche auf dem Display tippt. Scheint die Sonne kann man nichts mehr erkennen, weil das Display nicht mehr geschützt ins Amaturenbrett eingebaut ist. Nach ner Woche ist das Display dann so verschmiert, das man nix mehr erkennen kann. Ich hoffe Touch Bedienung wird im Auto bald verboten.


Bei dir ist das vllt. so, aber ich für meinen Teil hab mit der Touch-Bedienung im Tesla bisher null Probleme gehabt.  Da fallen mir andere Dinge ein, die mich mehr stören bei den aktuellen Autos.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Aktuell krankt es da vor allem an Designern, die offensichtlich kein Auto fahren


In meinen Augen krankt es bei den Herstellern. Da stellt Hyundai mal eine Möhre vor, die mich interessieren würden, und dann kann man den Koffer in Deutschland nicht kaufen. *Slowclap*  





__





						The all-new Elantra N Specification | Hyundai N
					

Dedicated to those who relax at the sound of rev, who see the apex in every corner, who smile at the double curve sign. Meet the all-new ELANTRA N.




					www.hyundai-n.com


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2021)

Na also der Designer ist beim Hersteller angestellt, sogesehen 

Der Elantra N ist eben in DE vielleicht auch wegen dem i30 N Fastback nicht dabei, die beiden Autos sind ja quasi sehr sehr nah beieinander.
Ich finde es viel schlimmer dass der i40 keinen Nachfolger erhalten hat


----------



## TrueRomance (27. August 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Touch Bedienung wird im Auto bald verboten


Wie gesagt, mit dem Telefon darf ich auch nicht rumspielen. Es ist völlig unlogisch, dass diese eingebauten Riesentablets legitim sind.


----------



## Zeiss (28. August 2021)

Waren 10 Tage im Urlaub im Bayerischen Wald.

Die Hunde sind bei mir mitgefahren, die Kinder bei meiner Frau...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, umgekehrt wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, gestern gute zwei Stunden damit verbracht die ganzen Haare aus dem Teppich und den Sitzen rauszusaugen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat aber gut geklappt, die ich finde, sauber ist er.


----------



## FetterKasten (28. August 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Vorteil von Touch am Lenkrad, wo man ausversehen dinge aktiviert beim Einparken, oder nicht mehr ohne hin zu guckien was bedienen kann?


Die Touchpads beim Mercedes Lenkrad fühlst du mit den Daumen.
Und stattdessen müsste man sonst wie bei alten Handys ein 4 Wege Kreuz mit Mittelknopf oder nen kleinen Joystick hinmachen. Da ist so ein kleines Touchpad viel cleaner.

Das meiste wird eher von Leuten gemeckert, die solche modernen Autos noch gar nicht ausprobiert haben oder sich der kleinsten Umstellung komplett verweigern.

Über das Mbux Touchpad in der Mittelkonsole, welches sich auch drücken lässt und vibriert, kann man das System so gut wie bei keiner anderen alten Kiste bedienen, auch ohne den Touchscreen überhaupt anfassen zu müssen.
Display oben im Sichtbereich, in der Mittelkonsole einen Griff um sich mit der Hand festzuhalten und die Finger bedienen das Touchpad, ohne den Blick runterzuführen.

Beim Tesla find ich das aber schon grenzwertig, weil es selbst für die meisten Grundfunktionen keine Knöpfe mehr gibt, sondern diese nur übers Display zu erreichen sind.


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich glaube, umgekehrt wäre es sinnvoller gewesen, gestern gute zwei Stunden damit verbracht die ganzen Haare aus dem Teppich und den Sitzen rauszusaugen...


Damit Deine Frau zwei Stunden Hundehaare aus den Sitzen saugen kann oder warum?



Zeiss schrieb:


> Hat aber gut geklappt, die ich finde, sauber ist er.


Natürlich hat das geklappt. Warum auch nicht? Das sind Hundehaare und kein Teer und Federn.

Ich gehe alle paar Wochen mit dem Akkusauger durch das Auto und es sieht aus wie neu.


----------



## Zeiss (28. August 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Damit Deine Frau zwei Stunden Hundehaare aus den Sitzen saugen kann oder warum?


Sie hat zwar auch Leder, aber ohne die Sitzbelüftung.


keinnick schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das geklappt. Warum auch nicht? Das sind Hundehaare und kein Teer und Federn.


Du hattest noch nie Hundehaare im Auto oder?


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du hattest noch nie Hundehaare im Auto oder?


Doch, aber ich feiere mich nun aber auch nicht in 5 Foren dafür, ne 15 Jahre alte Möhre zu fahren, in der man normalerweise eigentlich hinten saß, statt sie selbst zu fahren. Darum nehme ich einfach nen Staubsauger und gut ist. 



Zeiss schrieb:


> Sie hat zwar auch Leder, aber ohne die Sitzbelüftung.


Das wusstest Du vorher.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. August 2021)

@FetterKasten , also erstmal geht es mir absolut nicht um das Thema Touch bei entsprechenden Touchpads für das Multimediadisplay, oder darauf selbst. Das ist völlig in Ordnung, ohne wirds ja auch nicht besser.

Aber am Lenkrad entzieht sich mir der Vorteil.
Ich kann eben nicht "erfühlen" wo mein Finger/Daumen gerade ist, bevor ich etwas aktiviere.
Das passierte bisher mehreren Testern, dazu muß ich jetzt auch nicht jedes Auto erst probefahren, um zu erkennen, dass das an der Stelle blöd ist.

Ich persönlich finde Touch auch bei bestimmten anderen Funktionen nicht gut, aber kann da deutlich eher den Kompromiss eingehen. Am Lenkrad ist aber wirklich irgendwie mal jemand notwendig, der mir die Vorteile erklären kann.


----------



## keinnick (28. August 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Probleme? Lange kein Sex mehr gehabt?
> 
> Ich habe auch noch eine 30 Jahre alte Möhre…


Uh, shots fired.  Das geht Dich eigentlich gar nichts an. Aber ja, der 850er wäre auch weitaus interessanter gewesen.


----------



## Zeiss (28. August 2021)

Kannst ja in 5 anderen Foren nachlesen, scheinst dich ja auszukennen.. willkommen auf der Ignoliste.

@Topic: Wie kann man messtechnisch feststellen, dass die Primärwicklung einer Zündspule voll geladen ist? Es geht um die Einzelspulen mit TTL-Steuerung, die VW bei ihren TFSI-Motoren verwendet. Die Hersteller rücken die Datenblätter erfahrungsgemäß nicht raus, bzw. nur sehr abgespeckt... die Ladezeiten fehlen dabei.


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Und stattdessen müsste man sonst wie bei alten Handys ein 4 Wege Kreuz mit Mittelknopf oder nen kleinen Joystick hinmachen.


Na und? Dann hätte ich gerne das Steuerkreuz.

Wer ringt sich denn bitte Mal dazu durch ein Fiat 500 Elektro Cabrio zu kaufen? 30k hab ich gerade nicht Lust zu investieren, aber irgendwo müssen ja die gebrauchten in ein paar Jahren her kommen. Ansich finde ich den für den Mittel-nahen Bereich echt süß.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2021)

Warum Steuerkreuz? 
Gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten, aber besser als Touch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na also der Designer ist beim Hersteller angestellt, sogesehen
> 
> Der Elantra N ist eben in DE vielleicht auch wegen dem i30 N Fastback nicht dabei, die beiden Autos sind ja quasi sehr sehr nah beieinander.
> Ich finde es viel schlimmer dass der i40 keinen Nachfolger erhalten hat


Der Elantra N sagt mir optisch um Längen mehr zu als der i30 N Fastback. 

Wenn man die beiden mal vergleicht: 
Ich find den Elantra N viel schnittiger. Ich mag dieses kantige Design einfach. Erinnert mich leicht an den F-117 Nighthawk.  Vorallem wenn du den ein bisschen tieferlegst, dann kommt das gleich noch besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (30. August 2021)

optisch sind die ganz ok. Wenn man ins Steuergerät kommt kann man ihnen sogar das furzen abgewöhnen, habe ich gehört


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2021)

@Painkiller ich bin da bei dir, aber es ging mir bei meiner Aussage um die Thematik Salesmanagement des Herstellers


----------



## FetterKasten (30. August 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> optisch sind die ganz ok. Wenn man ins Steuergerät kommt kann man ihnen sogar das furzen abgewöhnen, habe ich gehört


Wie wird das Furzen denn bei solchen neuen Autos realisiert?
Ein zu fettes Gemisch gibts ja schon lang nicht mehr wegen KATschonung und Abgaswerte.

Teilweise wurden da auch hinter dem Kat ein bischen Sprit eingespritzt.

Heutzutage dürfte das alles über solche Soundaktuatoren (Lautsprecher) im Auspuff laufen oder? Klingt zumindest so.


----------



## MfDoom (30. August 2021)

ein Freund, der einen 5l Mustang hat, meinte man kann es im Steuergerät leicht umprogrammieren


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. August 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wie wird das Furzen denn bei solchen neuen Autos realisiert?
> Ein zu fettes Gemisch gibts ja schon lang nicht mehr wegen KATschonung und Abgaswerte.
> 
> Teilweise wurden da auch hinter dem Kat ein bischen Sprit eingespritzt.
> ...


Bei Hyundai wird wirklich zu viel Sprit eingespritzt, darum frisst er dann noch mal nen Furz mehr


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2021)

Es wird weder Sprit in den Auspuff eingespritzt (was es nur im Motorsport mit Rallye-Antilag gibt), noch wird das Gemisch zu fett gemacht.

Man ändert einfach nur das Zündkennfeld und lässt eine gewisse Menge Verbrennungsenergie durch spätes Zünden in den Krümmer kommen, wo es den Turbo weiter auf Drehzahl hält. Das hält den Ladedruck oben und der Motor schiebt weiter an. Nimmt man das weg, fährt es sich *********************. Die Hersteller machen das nicht zum Spaß. Kann man sogar sehr deutlich messen, wenn man das DKG-Furzen rausnimmt, wie die Kiste dann langsamer beschleunigt.
Hauptgrund ist aber die schlechte Fahrbarkeit.


----------



## Flybarless (30. August 2021)

Und warum Furzen Porsche mit PDK Getriebe nicht so wie es die ganzen GTI und so machen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Und warum Furzen Porsche mit PDK Getriebe nicht so wie es die ganzen GTI und so machen?


Wann und in welcher Charakteristik ein DSG "furzt" ist nahezu beliebig programmierbar. Das ist einfach ne Designentscheidung des Herstellers.

(Ich finds übrigens völlig unnötig und nervig - gut dass mans bei den meisten Neuwagen über eine Fahrprofileinstellung abschalten kann)


----------



## Flybarless (30. August 2021)

Dann verzichtet Porsche also auf Perfomance wenn es so ist wie BadFrag zum besten gibt. Na dann...


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2021)

Dass es gut hörbar ist, ist eine reines Sounding Thema. Wie so ziemlich Alles was man bei modernen Sportwagen aus dem Abgastrakt hört.
Genau so wie ich meinen 5ender nicht im Innenraum hören kann wenn ich sparsam mit dem Gas umgehe. Weil es eben kein auf Sport gesoundetes Auto ist. Der selbe Motor im Ford ST 2.5 macht ständig Rabatz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Dann verzichtet Porsche also auf Perfomance wenn es so ist wie BadFrag zum besten gibt. Na dann...


Man kann auch ein Antilag-System konstruieren/programmieren das keine bzw. sehr gedämpfte Prollogeräusche macht und trotzdem sehr performant ist.
Die Zielgruppe von Porsche ist halt ne andere als der GTI-Klischeeproll. 

Nebenbei ist das System auch ziemlich verschleißend. Also je aggressiver/mehr/öfter man prollo-krachbumm macht desto schneller sind ggf. neue Teile im Abgasstrang fällig.


----------



## Zeiss (30. August 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe von Porsche ist halt ne andere als der GTI-Klischeeproll.


Bin ich mir mittlerweile echt nicht mehr so sicher, wenn ich mir anschaue, was für Schwachmaten mit den Kisten hier rumfahren...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bin ich mir mittlerweile echt nicht mehr so sicher, wenn ich mir anschaue, was für Schwachmaten mit den Kisten hier rumfahren...


Naja, Ausnahmen gibts in jeder Richtung. Den Porsche-Schwachmat gibts genauso wie den völlig "normalen" GTI-Fahrer (ich hab ja auch einen gekauft/bestellt und bin jetzt wirklich das Gegenteil eines Prolls).
Deswegen heißsts ja auch "Klischee". 

Aber man muss schon zugeben, dass man zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung viel, VIEL mehr Leute Anfang/Mitte 20 in ihren GTIs mit möglichst viel Geballer möglichst cool aussehend durch die Stadt fahren sieht als mit Porsches. Letztere sind nicht nur (in meiner Umgebung) viel seltener sondern auch meist gediegen unterwegs und mit Fahrern die meist 50+ sind.


----------



## Zeiss (30. August 2021)

Vielleicht ist es hier auch deswegen so, weil die Kisten hier gebaut werden und entsprechend auffallen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2021)

Naja, ich denke das Hauptthema beim Punke "junge Leute udn Porsche" ist sicherlich das Geld; da finden sich deutlich weniger Mitspieler, als beim GTI, wo man auch junge gebrauchte relativ  häufig eben findet.
Bei mri in der Gegend kommt dann dazu, das sehr viele GTIs eben mit Werkskennzeichen in Mitarbeiterhand rumfahren; ist nunmal am Stammwerk so 
Hier bin ich mit dem N (und zumeist auch eher auf normalem Modus fahrend) eher ein auffälliger Geselle im Sinne Optik, ohen dabei die Geräuschkulisse der GTIs auch nurim Ansatz hin zu bekommen. Gefühlt fährt hier jeder zweite ne Akaprovic...


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2021)

In meiner Gegend spielt der GTI keine große Rolle. Das Feld ist vom Hyundai N fast komplett überrollt worden. (LOL Wortspiel )

Dafür sieht man regelmäßig diverse andere schöne und auch seltene Autos. Da fährt zum Beispiel ein Nissan GT-R R33, 34 und 35 herum. Auch ein Toyota Supra MK IV, Mustang Saleen, Mitsubishi EVO VIII und einige Subaru Impreza WRX STI. Den Nissan GT-R R34 oder R35 wenn ich irgendwo mal stehen seh.... Den nehm ich mit. 

Mein Onkel ist vor einiger Zeit in den Ruhestand gegangen. Er war viele viele Jahre BMW-Mechatroniker und hat sogar einige zeitlang für die BMW Marine gerarbeitet. Die Petrolheads unter euch kennen die sicher noch. 
Jetzt hat er sich vor einiger Zeit einen großen Traum erfüllt. Und zwar hat er direkt über BMW München einen Top gebrauchten BMW M6 Competition mit fast Vollausstattung erwischt. Ich mag das Auto. Es ist wie ein Wolf im Schafspelz. Man sieht ihm die Leistung gar nicht so an von außen und er hebt sich vom Design klar ab. Bequem ist der Koffer auch, und er marschiert wie der Teufel.


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2021)

Vorallem was ich ziemlich erstaunlich finde ist die Tatsache, dass mittlerweile gefühlt jeder zweite Golf direkt ein GTI oder TCR manchmal auch ein R ist. Die kleine Motorisierung scheint immer mehr zu verschwinden, mag sein das es regional bedingt ist. Bei uns kann man eigentlich bei jedem zweiten, spätestens dritten Golf einen GTI aufwärts sehen.

Aber seit dem der I30N (was ich persönlich als sehr gutes Auto sehe) draussen ist, sind die Golf Proleten definitiv weniger geworden. Mitterweile sind es zumindestens hier bei uns in der Region öfters N Fahrer die sich völlig zum Deppen machen als die GTI Fahrer. Ich kann eigentlich keine einzige Ausfahrt mit meinem Subaru machen ohne einen N Fahrer neben mir zu haben, der die Karre knattern lässt und rennen fahren will. Anfangs fand ich es ganz lustig, mittlerweile nerven die PS Zwerge mit diesem Verhalten einfach nur noch.

Dafür wird die Szene was exotische Fahrzeuge aus Japan angeht hier auch immer grösser (das könnte sogar mit dem Kometenhafen Aufstieg von Hyundai zu tun haben). Man sieht hier schon recht häufig irgendwelche Skylines, Subarus, Evos und Co rum fahren. Das einzige was nach wie vor sehr selten geblieben ist, sind die MK4 Supras.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. August 2021)

Riverna schrieb:


> Vorallem was ich ziemlich erstaunlich finde ist die Tatsache, dass mittlerweile gefühlt jeder zweite Golf direkt ein GTI oder TCR manchmal auch ein R ist


Das hat nen einfachen Grund... Wenn ich nen 150PS Golf kaufe und den einigermaßen zusatzausstatte kostet der nach Rabattabzug noch fast 30.000€.
Wenn ich nen GTI nehme der die Auastattung weitgehend Serie hat kosetet der 32.000€.
Warum sollte ich rund 100PS weniger nehmen wenn der Kaufpreis fast derselbe ist?
Ich hab nen CS bestellt für unter 35.000€. Kostet kaum 20% mehr als der "normale" Golf aber doppelte Leistung, grössere Bremsen, Reifen, Ausstattung, blablubb. Und die 2 Liter mehr auf 100km sind da kostentechnisch im Vergleich auch ziemlich egal.

Es hat halt wenn du nicht auf jeden Euro schaust gar keinen echten Vorteil, so "langsame" Autos zu kaufen. Und wenn du auf den Euto schaust kaufste keinen VW/GTI sondern irgendnen Ibiza/Leon/Fabia/usw - der Ibiza meiner Frau hat 13000 neu gekostet (110ps). Da kriegste fast drei Stück von für den Preis eines Clubsport.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Und warum Furzen Porsche mit PDK Getriebe nicht so wie es die ganzen GTI und so machen?


1. Sind die meisten Porsche Sauger.
2. Schalten die PDK Getriebe um ein vielfaches schneller als die DSGs von VAG. Da hat der Turbo kaum Zeit seine Drehzahl zu verlieren. Ich glaube es gibt keinen Hersteller der schnellere Getriebe hat.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2021)

Dann hast du sicher auch mal Quellen zu deinen Aussagen.


----------



## Flybarless (31. August 2021)

Welche aktuelleren Porsche mit PDK Getriebe sind den noch Sauger? ausser die eher seltenen  GT3s?
Und wie kommt es das Turboautos mit Handschaltung auch ohne Furzen es schaffen vorwärts zu kommen wenn
ein immer deutlich schnelleres DSG Getriebe Turbo Auto von VW  gleich abkackt wenns den nicht Furzen darf?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. August 2021)

Beim 992 ist der meinem wissen letzte Sauger der GT3, oder habe ich was verpasst? Leider kann auch Porsche sich da nicht von dem Trend der Turbomotoren zum Benzinsparen erwehren.

Was bei Porsche sicherlich etwas anderes ist, die Motoren sind eben keine 0815 Reihenmotoren, die dann durchaus anders klingen und auch anders regaieren können bzgl. Auspuffklang, da die Wege andere sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Welche aktuelleren Porsche mit PDK Getriebe sind den noch Sauger? ausser die eher seltenen  GT3s?
> Und wie kommt es das Turboautos mit Handschaltung auch ohne Furzen es schaffen vorwärts zu kommen wenn
> ein immer deutlich schnelleres DSG Getriebe Turbo Auto von VW  gleich abkackt wenns den nicht Furzen darf?


Naja GT3s sind eher die überwiegende Zahl der Porsches.  Diese ganze SUV Kacke die von denen rumfährt ist für mich kein Porsche. Am Ring sehe ich entweder GT 3 oder Cayman.

Bist du schon jemals einen Handschalter mit größerem Turbo gefahren? Ohne Antilag dauert das eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis nach dem Gangwechsel wieder Ladedruck da ist. Selbst mein serien S3(handgerissen) braucht nach einem Schaltvorgang am Begrenzer fast eine ganze Sekunde bis wieder der volle Ladedruck anliegt. In der Zeit schiebt da einfach nix mehr nach vorne. Daher lasse ich auch öfters einen für die Kurve eigentlich "zu großen" Gang drin, weil der Schaltvorgang + Turbolag nach der Kurve mehr Zeit kostet als die fehlende Beschleunigung durch den falschen Gang.

Das merkt man natürlich nur wenn man flott unterwegs ist und nicht mit 800rpm an der Eisdiele vorbeifährt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann hast du sicher auch mal Quellen zu deinen Aussagen.



Hmmm naja es sagt ungefähr jeder Rennfahrer, Autotester und wer sonst noch so damit zu tun hat. Schau dir doch nur mal Videos an wie Porsche mit PDK beschleunigen und hör auf die Schaltzeit. Die ist extremst kurz im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern.


----------



## fatlace (31. August 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es wird weder Sprit in den Auspuff eingespritzt (was es nur im Motorsport mit Rallye-Antilag gibt), noch wird das Gemisch zu fett gemacht.
> 
> Man ändert einfach nur das Zündkennfeld und lässt eine gewisse Menge Verbrennungsenergie durch spätes Zünden in den Krümmer kommen, wo es den Turbo weiter auf Drehzahl hält. Das hält den Ladedruck oben und der Motor schiebt weiter an. Nimmt man das weg, fährt es sich *********************. Die Hersteller machen das nicht zum Spaß. Kann man sogar sehr deutlich messen, wenn man das DKG-Furzen rausnimmt, wie die Kiste dann langsamer beschleunigt.
> Hauptgrund ist aber die schlechte Fahrbarkeit.


Das aber auch Käse 
Wen man mit Launch Control startet, und es für das Auto wirklich um Zeit geht, lässt er das DSG furzen zb komplett sein.
sollte in deinem S3 genauso sein.

Ich fand das auch schon immer bescheuert, genauso wie dieses „pops and bangs“. hört sich einfach immer genau gleich an.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2021)

fatlace schrieb:


> Das aber auch Käse
> Wen man mit Launch Control startet, und es für das Auto wirklich um Zeit geht, lässt er das DSG furzen zb komplett sein.
> sollte in deinem S3 genauso sein.
> 
> Ich fand das auch schon immer bescheuert, genauso wie dieses „pops and bangs“. hört sich einfach immer genau gleich an.


Ja das hat den Grund, das die Kupplung da eh schon genug belastet ist. Es wird die die Launch Control sowieso nach 100 Starts abgeschaltet, weil das Getriebe/Kupplung nicht mehr verträgt. Außerdem wird bei Lanuch Control im Stand eine andere Methode verwendet um Ladedruck ohne Last zu generieren.

Mein S3 ist handgerissen, der hat leider keine Lanuch Control.   Das ist saumäßig schwer damit aus dem Stand vernüftig vom Fleck zu kommen, da er außerdem einen Standdrehzahlbegrenzer bei 4000 hat. Ich hab mitlerweile eine halbwegs vernünftige Technik gefunden um einigermaßen wegzukommen aber toll is anders.


----------



## Flybarless (31. August 2021)

@TurboFrag, mein erster Turbo war ein Mazda  323 BF1 GTX, Bj 89, war so um 1994 rum....
Meine erste NS Runde habe ich 1996 gefahren , Anfang 2000er mehrere GLP Saisons. 

Erzähl mir also nix von "Eisdielenfahrer" und schliesse nicht von dir auf andere..
Und was man an Autos auf der NoS sieht ist natürlich das gleiche wie auf der Strasse

Hast sicher belastbare Zahlen parat wieviele 911er Porsche GT3 sind. Ich sehe die Abseits vom
Ring sehr sehr selten im Vergleich zu "normalen" Elfer. Selbst "echte" Turbos sehe ich öfter.

Welche Turbo Autos mit Handschaltung haben echtes Antilag auf der Strasse?
Das kommst aus dem Rallysport, und hat seine Gründe woll mehr beim "Runterschalten" um 
nach Kurven noch Drehzahl auf dem Turbo zu haben und hat weniger Sinn beim "Durchreissen" 
beim Beschleunigen.

Du bist hier der Eisdielenposer ohne echte Ahnung, so siehts aus.


----------



## Riverna (31. August 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Und wie kommt es das Turboautos mit Handschaltung auch ohne Furzen es schaffen vorwärts zu kommen wenn
> ein immer deutlich schnelleres DSG Getriebe Turbo Auto von VW  gleich abkackt wenns den nicht Furzen darf?


Mit einem Handschalter und der gleichen Leistung/Gewicht wirst du zu 99% den kürzeren ziehen wenn du gegen ein DSG Auto fährst. Denke mal das ich von mir behaupten kann wirklich schnell zu schalten, aber gegen DSG hat ein normaler Mensch einfach absolut keine Chance. Gerade die Golf Kisten (ich mag sie überhaupt nicht) sind unglaublich flott unterwegs. Sieht man auch wenn man die 100 - 200 Zeiten von einem I30N mit dem vom Golf 7 GTi vergleicht.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. August 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 1. Sind die meisten Porsche Sauger.
> 2. Schalten die PDK Getriebe um ein vielfaches schneller als die DSGs von VAG. Da hat der Turbo kaum Zeit seine Drehzahl zu verlieren. Ich glaube es gibt keinen Hersteller der schnellere Getriebe hat.


Das hat 0 damit zu tun.
Das Furzen ist reines Sounddesign. Da gibt es keinen technischen Grund dazu, wie vielleicht früher mal.

Bei der Marktforschung hat sich halt rausgestellt, dass dieses Klienteil auf "sportlichen" Sound viel wert legt.
Und das Furzen ist eben das einzige Geräusch, was sich mit der aktuellen Gesetzeslage noch fabrizieren lässt.

Denkt dazu einfach mal ein paar Jährchen zurück als Autos noch halbwegs ehrlich klangen. Da hat quasi auch keine Kiste gefurzt. Maximal gabs da mal ein klein bischen wirkliches "brabbeln". Da kam dann wirklich etwas unverbrannter Sprit in den Auspuff. Ist aber dann natürlich alles andere als förderlich für die Lebensdauer des Kats.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2021)

Ich hoffe das mein Neuer nicht so furzt und der OPF das auch ein Stück behindert.


----------



## Flybarless (31. August 2021)

Das ist ja auch der Sinn eines DSG Getriebes, schalten unter Vollast ohne Lastunterbrechung durch "Gaswegnehmen"
oder Zündunterbrechung wie bei konventionellen Schaltgetrieben oder Sequentielen Getrieben was Zeit kostet.
Leider haben die VW DSGs die ich bisher gefahren haben immer einen grossen "Inputlag" zwischen Schaltauslösung
am Paddel und Start des eigentlichen Schaltvorgangs im Getriebe, das ist das was Porsche definitv besser kann.
Der eigentliche Schaltvorgang im Getriebe ist auch bei einem Bort und Butter DSG sehr schnell, sonst wäre der
Verschleiss auch einfach zu hoch.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. August 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das mein Neuer nicht so furzt und der OPF das auch ein Stück behindert.


Kommt halt drauf an wies gemacht wird.
Wenn es mit nem Soundaktuator im Auspuff eingespielt wird oder einfach über die fahrzeuginternen Lautsprecher, dann hat der OPF nicht viel damit zu tun.
Aber kA wie der jeweilige Hersteller das im Einzelfall löst.
Eins kann man sich sicher sein: Gedanken gemacht haben sie sich und nichts ist da heutzutage "Zufall" und kein (künstliches) Sounddesign.


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2021)

Leider habe ich ihn bist jetzt nur mit optionaler Sportabgasanlage gehört.
Da furzt er munter vor sich hin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> @TurboFrag, mein erster Turbo war ein Mazda  323 BF1 GTX, Bj 89, war so um 1994 rum....
> Meine erste NS Runde habe ich 1996 gefahren , Anfang 2000er mehrere GLP Saisons.
> 
> Erzähl mir also nix von "Eisdielenfahrer" und schliesse nicht von dir auf andere..
> ...


Abseits vom Ring sehe ich nur Porsche SUVs rumfahren.

Das man echtes Antilag auf der Straße nicht fahren kann liegt einfach daran, das dein Kat sich dann nach wenigen Kilometern verabschiedet. Nicht umsonst haben Rallyeautos ihren Kat im Auspuffendrohr, meistens nur ein paar Milimeter vom Ende entfernt. Das geht beim Straßenauto natürlich nicht, weil der da bei langsamer Fahrweise niemals warm wird und arbeiten kann.

Antilag schaltet man immer ein, sobald der Motor normalerweise in den Schub geht, egal wie grade die Fahrsituation ist. Das Motorsteuergerät macht da keinen Unterschied. Helfen tut es immer.

Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber ich war noch nie auf einem Autotreffen mit meinem Auto und wenn ich flott fahre, dann suche ich mir immer einen Ort wo ich nach Möglichkeit niemanden antreffe. Da hab ich meine Ruhe und es geht mir keiner auf den Sack. Außerdem vermeide ich es wenn es geht in der Stadt zu fahren, weil ich dort meistens Wutanfälle bekomme.



Flybarless schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch der Sinn eines DSG Getriebes, schalten unter Vollast ohne Lastunterbrechung durch "Gaswegnehmen"
> oder Zündunterbrechung wie bei konventionellen Schaltgetrieben oder Sequentielen Getrieben was Zeit kostet.
> Leider haben die VW DSGs die ich bisher gefahren haben immer einen grossen "Inputlag" zwischen Schaltauslösung
> am Paddel und Start des eigentlichen Schaltvorgangs im Getriebe, das ist das was Porsche definitv besser kann.
> ...



Schau dir mal auf einem Laptop an, was der Motor im Moment des Schaltvorgangs eines DSGs macht. Da gibt es immer einen Gaseingriff, keine Kupplung macht ein schalten unter Vollast mit. Selbst bei aktuellen Wandlerautomaten wird das Motordrehmoment im Moment des Schaltvorgangs reguliert.
Wirklich unter Vollast geschaltet wird nur bei Dragstern, deren Getriebe eh  alle 20 Kilometer neu aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hat nen einfachen Grund... Wenn ich nen 150PS Golf kaufe und den einigermaßen zusatzausstatte kostet der nach Rabattabzug noch fast 30.000€.
> Wenn ich nen GTI nehme der die Auastattung weitgehend Serie hat kosetet der 32.000€.
> Warum sollte ich rund 100PS weniger nehmen wenn der Kaufpreis fast derselbe ist?
> Ich hab nen CS bestellt für unter 35.000€. Kostet kaum 20% mehr als der "normale" Golf aber doppelte Leistung, grössere Bremsen, Reifen, Ausstattung, blablubb. Und die 2 Liter mehr auf 100km sind da kostentechnisch im Vergleich auch ziemlich egal.
> ...


Mal eine Frage am Rande und bitte nicht falsch verstehen, mich interessiert es einfach: Warum hast du dich für einen GTI CS entschieden bzw. was waren die Punkte die in deinen Augen für dieses Modell gesprochen haben? Oder anders gefragt, nach welchen Kriterien wählst du dein KFZ aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich für einen GTI CS entschieden bzw. was waren die Punkte die in deinen Augen für dieses Modell gesprochen haben?


Ohje, da müsste ich viel schreiben... 
Vorneweg: Es geht nicht um Marke oder bestimmte Funktionen oder irgendwas sehr spezielles. Ich bin auf der suche nach einem recht hoch motorisierten Kompaktwagen für vergleichsweise wenig Geld gewesen wie es mein momentaner Cupra auch schon ist/war. Nicht weil ich die Leistung bräuchte oder sie besonders häufig nutzen würde sondern rein aus weil ichs kann/will, klarer unnötiger Konsum an der Stelle so ehrlich muss man sein (der nächste in 10+ Jahren wird eh ein vernünftiger harmloser Elektrowagen um auf der AB 120 zu zuckeln schätze ich, das hier ist die letzte Gelegenheit bevor alles totreguliert wurde was Spaß macht). 

Da gabs jetzt mehrere zur Wahl. I30N, Focus ST, Cupra, GTI, Megane RS usw. 
Ich wollte diesmal keinen Handschalter mehr. Hyundai hat den DCT ewig angekündigt aber hier nie geliefert bis zu meiner Deadline also fiel der raus. Den Focus bin ich probegefahren, das war aber vom generellen Konzept und Design einfach nicht meins, da bin ich wohl zu VAG verseucht. Ein Franzose war eh nur die Notlösung also war ich bei Cupra oder GTI. 
Nun hab ich ne sehr enge da alte Garage in meinem Haus wo mein aktueller Cupra mit angeklappten Spiegeln grade so reinpasst,sowohl was breite als auch länge angeht. Der neue Cupra ist etwas grösser / länger - ginge zwar noch aber ich möchte einfach nicht ständig auf cm fahren. Hauptgrund gegen seat und für vw war da aber ganz simpel der Preis bzw die neue Cupramentalität. Der GTI CS ist in den Angeboten einfach günstiver gewesen (und ist kompakter). Seitdem Cupra eine eigene Marke ist haben die durchgedreht. Mein aktueller kostete etwas über 22K und inspektionen wwnn nix aus der Reihe war um die 250€. Seitdem es Cupra ist und nicht mehr Seat sind beide Preise in etwa verdoppelt worden. Dee gleiche Mechaniker der den gleichen Ölwechsel am gleichen Auto machte wurde seit der ausgliegerung mit 125€/h gerechnet der vorher 80 kostete. Ist ja jetzt Cupra. 

Das hat den unique selling point von Seat, VW Technik günstig anzubieten, vernichtet. Wenn ich sowieso 35K ausgeben muss kann ich auch gleich den Golf kaufen. 


Alles was vielleicht erwartet wurde an Antwort (Fahrleistungen, Bedienung, Design usw) spielt bei mir gar nicht mal so die irre Rolle (wenn das so wäre würde ich nicht nen Golf mit touchlenkrad kaufen...), es war einfach die einzige verbleibende und günstigste Wahl zu dem Zeitpunkt den CS zu bestellen. Ich hab auch mit VAG Technik gute Erfahrungen gemacht (seit 15 Jahren rum hatte ich nicht ein einziges grösseres technisches Problem, sogar Kleinkram wie mal ne Lampe odern Kofferraumschloss ersetten war sehr selten) und ich mag zugegeben die Charakteristik des EA888 evo4 sehr. Übrigens auch das "Tiefstapeln" von VW - wo die Konkurrenz eher mehr PS angibt als tatsächlich ankommen sind die EA888er eher etwas stärker als draufsteht. Nicht dass es nen praktischen Unterschied abaeits von Youtube Dragraces machen würde aber es wirkt auf mich halt positiv. 

Das ist sicher keine komplette Liste der Punkte warum ich den CS wollte am Ende aber zeigt vielleicht ein paar (zugegeben oft subjektive) Gründe.


----------



## Flybarless (1. September 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das man echtes Antilag auf der Straße nicht fahren kann liegt einfach daran, das dein Kat sich dann nach wenigen Kilometern verabschiedet. Nicht umsonst haben Rallyeautos ihren Kat im Auspuffendrohr, meistens nur ein paar Milimeter vom Ende entfernt. Das geht beim Straßenauto natürlich nicht, weil der da bei langsamer Fahrweise niemals warm wird und arbeiten kann


Das ist lt. DMSB Handbuch nicht mehr Erlaubt. Der Kat sollte im ersten Drittel der Abgasanlage eingebaut werden.
Auch bei Rallye Autos.


----------



## JoM79 (1. September 2021)

> 18. Abgasführung Bei Katalysatorfahrzeugen müssen sämtliche Abgase durch den/die Katalysator/en geführt werden. Der Katalysator sollte so nah wie möglich hinter dem Auslasskrümmer positioniert sein. Bei Fahrzeugen mit Dieselmotor müssen sämtliche Abgase durch den Partikelfilter geführt werden.


Quelle: https://www.dmsb.de/de/medien-service/handbuch/file/278429
Blauer Teil Seite 32.
Der Rest ist Wunschdenken von unserem Spezialisten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. September 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Das ist lt. DMSB Handbuch nicht mehr Erlaubt. Der Kat sollte im ersten Drittel der Abgasanlage eingebaut werden.
> Auch bei Rallye Autos.


Dann schau dir doch mal aktuelle Videos vom 24h Rennen oder Rallye bei Nacht an. Da sitzt der fast immer schön rot glühend im Endrohr, wo es halt aus technischer Sicht auch am meisten Sinn macht.


----------



## MfDoom (2. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohje, da müsste ich viel schreiben...
> Vorneweg: Es geht nicht um Marke oder bestimmte Funktionen oder irgendwas sehr spezielles. Ich bin auf der suche nach einem recht hoch motorisierten Kompaktwagen für vergleichsweise wenig Geld gewesen wie es mein momentaner Cupra auch schon ist/war. Nicht weil ich die Leistung bräuchte oder sie besonders häufig nutzen würde sondern rein aus weil ichs kann/will, klarer unnötiger Konsum an der Stelle so ehrlich muss man sein (der nächste in 10+ Jahren wird eh ein vernünftiger harmloser Elektrowagen um auf der AB 120 zu zuckeln schätze ich, das hier ist die letzte Gelegenheit bevor alles totreguliert wurde was Spaß macht).
> 
> Da gabs jetzt mehrere zur Wahl. I30N, Focus ST, Cupra, GTI, Megane RS usw.
> ...


war der GTE nicht im Rennen? Ich finde der hört sich recht interessant an. Als Hybrid auf Langstrecke eventuell nicht sparsam. Da ist Toyota mittlerweile besser als früher


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> war der GTE nicht im Rennen


Prinzipiell schon, da sprach aber zum Entscheidungszeitpunkt zunächst dagegen dass damals schon mit 10-12 Monaten Lieferzeit zu rechnen war (konnte ja keiner ahnen dass es bei den reinen Verbrennern auch so kommen würde) und er auch deutlich teurer war. Eine Ladeinfrastruktur gibts aufm Land auch praktisch nicht auch wenn das bei nem Hybrid den man wenn überhaupt daheim eher anner Schukodose mit 5A oder so lädt jetzt weniger ne Rolle spielt. 
Und ich muss zugeben diese Hybriddesigns mag ich nicht wirklich, zumindest nicht für diese Anwendung. Da so ne kleine Batterie mit allerlei Technik mit Gewalt einbauen um irgendwie öko zu wirken aber alles andere ja trotzdem verbauen zu müssen (in deutlich schwächerer Form) ist nicht das was ich mir insbesondere von nem Sportwagen wünsche. Dann lieber nen "altmodischen" aber ehrlichen Verbrenner und wenns soweit ist (ich gehe ganz stark davon aus dass das mein letzter Kauf eines Verbrenners sein wird) dann Vollelektro.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. September 2021)

Da bin ich bei dir 
Wenn elektro dann voll; oder der Hybrid ist wirklich in der Lage 98% der Mobilitätsaufgaben (abseits der Urlaubsfahrten) ohen den Verbrenner zu schaffen. Dann wäre es ja ok, ist bei mri aber nicht gegeben, denn wenn ich zu, Büro muss, müsste der wagen auch 80km+ auch im Winter ... schaffen.


----------



## MfDoom (2. September 2021)

bei mir würde das gehen, 90% der Alltagsfahrten sind deutlich unter 50km. Weg zur Arbeit sind fünf km. Ich schiele da aber eher zu einem Plugin von Toyota, die aktuellen Prius schaffen 70 km elektrisch. Die sind aber auf cruisen ausgelegt, ich will entspannt fahren, im Alltag und im Urlaub.
Außerdem reizt mich die gamification in der Sache. Wie weit bekomme ich den Verbrauch gedrückt, durch geschicktes rekuperieren? Ich hoffe doch das ist grafisch und Hud-mäßig  gut gelöst

Aber beim Gte finde ich das Konzept des Sportwagenhybrid interessant. Honda hatte da mal den CR-Z und jetzt den NSX als Super Sportwagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> oder der Hybrid ist wirklich in der Lage 98% der Mobilitätsaufgaben (abseits der Urlaubsfahrten) ohen den Verbrenner zu schaffen.


Wenn ich auf der Arbeit laden könnte würds reichen. In einem traditionell geführten, fast 340 Jahre alten Unternehmen sucht man aber Lademöglichkeiten vergebens (wobei wir tatsächlich schon eine "Test-Wallbox" haben mit der ein "Test-Elektroauto" der Firmenflotte geladen wird^^).
Ich könnt mir höchstens ein Verlängerungskabel ausm Fenster zum Parkplatz werfen aber dann werd ich vom Chef (und vom Sicherheitssalamander) garantiert gesteinigt 

Für hin und zurück ist ein Hybrid zu knapp wenns nicht grade perfekte Bedingungen sind (also 25°C und durchweg freie Bahn) und nur für die letzten 5-10km den Verbrenner anschmeißen ist auch Quatsch.


----------



## FetterKasten (2. September 2021)

Ein Hybrid ist in meinen Augen so oder so Quatsch und Greenwashing per excellence. Meist nur ne Ausrede nen fetten SUV zu kaufen,  denn der ist ja Hybrid,  also bin ich der Gute 

Entweder man macht es konsequent mit einem E Auto. Zb den 39k Euro Tesla oder man kauft sich nen sparsamen Benziner.

Aber ein paar möchtegern km elektrisch fahren und danach schaltet sich der Verbrenner hinzu, welcher ein paar hundert Kilo schwereres Auto bewegen muss...
In diversen Tests brauchen die Hybride nicht weniger und die anfänglichen voll aufgeladenen kWh sind nicht mal mit eingerechnet.

Und wenn man wirklich mit den paar Elektro km auskommt,  was will man dann mit nem Verbrennungsmotor,  welcher quasi nur einmal im Monat oder so benutzt wird und den man ansonsten spazieren fährt? Der kriegt ja Standschäden^^

Da ist es das weitaus geringere Übel für die 2,3 Urlaubsfahrten den Tesla mal für ne Stunde an nen Supercharger zu hängen.

Aber Hybrid vereint die Nachteile von Elektro und Verbrenner.


----------



## MfDoom (2. September 2021)

Der Prius iv wiegt übrigens 1400kg, zufällige etwa genau so viel wie ein Golf 8 GTI  

 Bei 1 Monat hat man noch lange keine Standschäden


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2021)

@Incredible Alk genau das ist auch mein Problem dabei; wobei mein Arbeitgeber nicht seit 340 Jahren existiert 

@FetterKasten wenn man nunmal auf die Langstrecke angewiesen ist, in bestimmten Fällen, und sonst aber voll elektrisch fahren kann, warum nicht?
Dafür wären Hybride dann sinnvoll, denn die Sparen dann beim größten Teil der Nutzungskeit massiv CO2 ein, udn dafür ist der Nachteil auf der Langstrecke dann gar nicht so groß.
Wer natürlich dauernd den Mix fährt, hat davon eben eher nichts, das ist klar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> genau das ist auch mein Problem dabei; wobei mein Arbeitgeber nicht seit 340 Jahren existiert


Wir wurden 1685 von Louis XIV. gegründet... da war Mobilität noch irgendwie was anderes. 


Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dafür wären Hybride dann sinnvoll, denn die Sparen dann beim größten Teil der Nutzungskeit massiv CO2 ein, udn dafür ist der Nachteil auf der Langstrecke dann gar nicht so groß.


Ich weiß diese Ansicht ist politisch grade nicht gewollt aber mir geht es wirklich am A... vorbei ob meine Karre 100g mehr oder weniger CO2 produziert (und trotzdem ist mein CO2 Fußabdruck wenn man den Rechnern glauben kann deutlich unter dem deutschen Durchschnitt). Bei Hybriden bin ich auch eher bei dem Satz oben "kombiniert die Nachteile von Verbrenner und E-Auto". Ich muss beide Techniken verbauen (Aufwand, Kosten, Ausfallraten, Wartung usw), nutze aber je nach Fahrprofil zumeist einen Teil der Technik nur sehr wenig (muss sie aber spazieren fahren). Es mag Fahrprofile geben wo sowas sinnig ist aber ich glaube ehrlich dass es bei den meisten Leuten nicht so ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. September 2021)

Für wahrscheinlich 70% der Nutzung aller deutschen würde schon heuet die BEV Technik reichen. Das wollen die meisten sich nur nicht eingestehen, und das Thema "sich leisten können" ist auch nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Für wahrscheinlich 70% der Nutzung aller deutschen würde schon heuet die BEV Technik reichen.


Absolut.

Beim Auto meiner Frau war es auch eine echte Option nen kleinen Stromer zu kaufen. Für im Dorf rum zu fahren oder bis zu ihrer Arbeit und zurück reicht das Ding locker, selbst die Modelle mit kleinen Batterien da es die absolute Ausnahme ist dass das Auto mal mehr als 100km am Stück bzw am Tag fahren muss. Und daheim über nacht das bisschen an km aufladen ist selbst anner Schuko-Dose mit 2kW gar kein Thema (ich hätte sogar Drehstrom da wenns 10kW sein sollen).

Problem war einfach: 2019 als ihr alter gestorben ist war es einfach nicht möglich ein finanziell konkurrenzfähiges BEV zu kaufen, selbst mit zigtausend Euro Förderung nicht. Nen kleinen ein-Liter-Turbobenziner mit 110PS im Kleinwagen gabs mit einigermaßen Ausstattung für rund 13K neu (!). Unter 20K war mit BEV nichts zu holen. So lange das so ist muss sich die Politik nicht wundern dass die Dinger keinen so reißenden Absatz haben.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nen kleinen ein-Liter-Turbobenziner mit 110PS im Kleinwagen gabs mit einigermaßen Ausstattung für rund 13K neu (!). Unter 20K war mit BEV nichts zu holen. So lange das so ist muss sich die Politik nicht wundern dass die Dinger keinen so reißenden Absatz haben.


Man könnte fast denken, das sei gewollt.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. September 2021)

Das wird sich aber in Zukunft nicht bessern. Klar werden Batterien günstiger, aber nen voll ausgestattenen E-Wagen mit 500km Reichweite wirds für 13k wohl nicht geben. Auch in einigen Jahren nicht. 
Und wenn mir jetzt wieder einer mit Wasserstoff kommt... dann möge er mir bitte das 500km H2-Auto für 13.000€ zeigen....


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2021)

gibt es einen voll ausgestatteten Benziner für 13k?


----------



## Kuhprah (4. September 2021)

Müsste es... wird ja immer so kommuniziert dass das E-Auto so unendlich teuer ist und die Verbrenner schon für 10k zu haben sind..  Für mich wäre es nix, aber ich darf auch nicht mitreden, dafür gehts mir zu gut.


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2021)

ich glaube Verbrenner für 10k, das war mal kurz so. Mittlerweile sind die wieder deutlich teurer


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> gibt es einen voll ausgestatteten Benziner für 13k?


Ich hab nicht von Vollausstattung gesprochen. Aber selbst wenn, dann kostet er 16-17K - immer noch weit vom E oder H-Auto entfernt.

Und ja, es ist teurer geworden seit meinem Kauf, deutlich sogar. Das gleiche Auto das 2019 13K gekostet hat kostet jetzt beim gleichen Händler 15,5K.

Übrigens ist auch der GTI CS den ich im Februar für 35K bestellt habe mittlerweile bei fast 38K (gleicher Wagen, gleicher Händler).
Inflation regelt (nein, es sind nicht nur 3,irgendwas Prozent...).


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2021)

das bezog sich auf Kuhpra. Inflation ist es meines erachtens erst wenn auch die Löhne inflationär steigen. Momentan sehen wir Verteuerungen verursacht durch viele Faktoren wie gestörte Lieferketten durch Covid und Wirtschaftskrieg, Helikoptergeld usw.
Die Leute haben Kohle ohne Ende. Wenn sich das ändert sinken auch die Preise wieder, Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Inflation ist es meines erachtens erst wenn auch die Löhne inflationär steigen.


Jap.
Die US-Löhne (sie Amis sind etwas vor uns in der Kurve) sind den Monat um 4,3% gestiegen, die Tarifbewegungen in meiner Branche fordern einen Inflationsausgleich zwischen 3 und 5% je nach Sparte für 2021.
Also keine Sorge, die Löhne steigen. Nur steigen Löhne um 4% bei ner tatsächlichen Inflation von 8%. Irgendwie muss die Gesellschaft den Finanzwahnsinn des Krisenmodus ja abbezahlen.

Die höheren preise sind gekommen um zu bleiben (und noch höher zu werden), auch wenn das viele nicht wahrhaben wollen oder es für unmöglich halten nach den letzten 10 Jahren. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema - nur ums zu erwähnen, auch das war einer der Gründe warum ich den GTI bestellt habe obwohl mein Alter wohl noch ne Weile gelaufen wäre. Da ich wusste, dass er in 2-3 Jahren wahrscheinlich 10.000+ mehr kostet....


----------



## MfDoom (4. September 2021)

die Zeit wird zeigen ob es zur maßlosen Inflation kommt oder eben nicht. In den USA wurde massiv Helikoptergeld verteilt, wenn das ausgegeben ist werden die Preise wieder sinken und die Leute strömen zurück in den Arbeitsmarkt.
Aber das momentan viele Dinge teurer werden stimmt, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Der Zeitpunkt für den GTI war genau richtig gewählt.


----------



## GamingX (4. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> warum ich den GTI bestellt habe obwohl mein Alter wohl noch ne Weile gelaufen wäre. Da ich wusste, dass er in 2-3 Jahren wahrscheinlich 10.000+ mehr kostet....


extrem unwahrscheinlich, das in 2-3 jahren 10k oder mehr dafür bezahlt werden muss, aber jeder kann natürlich glauben was er will, ob es der wahrheit entspricht ist eine andere sache


----------



## keinnick (4. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht von Vollausstattung gesprochen. Aber selbst wenn, dann kostet er 16-17K - immer noch weit vom E oder H-Auto entfernt.


Um welches Auto geht es denn?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Um welches Auto geht es denn?


Das issn Seat Ibiza 1.0 TSI (110PS), Reimportfahrzeug.

Der da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostet heute neu ohne Ausstattung 14650, mit dem Sonderzeug das wir haben nochn Tausender mehr.
Das ist über 20% teurer als 2019.


----------



## GamingX (4. September 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Um welches Auto geht es denn?


er hat den golf gti aufgeführt, das dieser in 2-3 jahren 10K oder mehr kostet, blödsinn


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> er hat den golf gti aufgeführt, das dieser in 2-3 jahren 10K oder mehr kostet, blödsinn


Wenn ichs nicht verpeilen würde würde ich dich gerne im Sommer 2024 darauf ansprechen und den dann aktuellen Preis ansehen um zu sehen wer näher dranliegt mit seiner Glaskugel.
Hier haste den Preis meiner Bestellung - Februar 2021 (Auszug aus Kaufvertrag).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiches Auto, gleiche Konfiguration, gleicher Händler - in diesem Moment - September 2021:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+2000€ innerhalb eines halben Jahres. Mal sehen wo wir 2024 rauskommen - keiner weiß obs +10K sind bis dahin, es können auch nur +4K oder +15K sein aber ich sehe es als sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich an, dass das Vorzeichen nicht "-" sein wird.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> er hat den golf gti aufgeführt, das dieser in 2-3 jahren 10K oder mehr kostet, blödsinn


Was ist daran Blödsinn? Bemüh doch einfach mal Google und sieh dir die Fakten und VW-Preise an. Dann siehtst du das der Golf V GTI von 25.650 - 32.750 EUR gekostet hat. Beim Golf VIII GTI sind wir jetzt schon bei 37.055,00 € und das ist der Grundpreis. Man muss kein Mathematiker sein, um zu erkennen das er nicht ganz unrecht hat was die Preisentwicklung angeht.  So gesehen hat @Incredible Alk sogar einen Schnapper gemacht, und einen guten Händler erwischt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> So gesehen hat @Incredible Alk sogar einen Schnapper gemacht, und einen guten Händler erwischt.


...der Listenpreis war ca. 42K, der Händler hat schon alles an Rabatt rausgeholt was er konnte. Wir bzw. meine Familie haben auch schon einiges bei ihm gekauft, das macht die Verhandlungen leichter. Von dem stammte auch der Ibiza meiner Frau, da waren auch iirc über 20% drauf.

Solche Rabatte sind aber nach allem was man sonst so hört in der Branche nicht unüblich für Neufahrzeug-Barzahler.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

> *Skoda gibt die Preise für die sportlichen Varianten des Octavia RS bekannt. Die schnellste Ausführung seit Bestehen der Baureihe ist für mindestens 29.390 Euro erhältlich*


Da war 2013 in Grundausstattung.
Der aktuelle kostet mindestens 39110€.
Autos sind echt teuer geworden.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Autos sind echt teuer geworden.


Sag doch sowas nicht. Du kannst doch nicht einfach so @GamingX sein Weltbild zerstören. 









						Durchschnittliche Neuwagenpreise in Deutschland | Statista
					

Erneut ist der durchschnittliche Preis für einen neuen Pkw in Deutschland gestiegen.




					de.statista.com


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

Wenn ich mir so überlege was mein Neuer kostet, eieieieiei.
Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich nie 30.000 Mark für nen Auto bezahlt.


----------



## FetterKasten (5. September 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so überlege was mein Neuer kostet, eieieieiei.
> Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich nie 30.000 Mark für nen Auto bezahlt.


15000 Euro? 
Da kriegt man heutzutage nicht mal mehr eins der oberen Motorradmodelle.


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so überlege was mein Neuer kostet, eieieieiei.
> Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich nie 30.000 Mark für nen Auto bezahlt.


Vergiss die Inflation nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

Was hat die Inflation mit einer persönlichen Entscheidung zu tun?


----------



## keinnick (5. September 2021)

Hast Du nicht vor ca. 5h weiter oben erwähnt, dass Autos echt teuer geworden sind? Das sind sie nicht auf Grund Deiner persönlichen Entscheidung geworden.

Aber natürlich hast Du Recht. Wenn man immer nur Autos für 10.000 Euro kauft, dann werden die Autos nicht teurer. Ich tanke auch generell nur für 30 Euro. Darum interessiert es mich nicht, wenn die Spritpreise mal wieder steigen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

Was hat jetzt das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Autos sind echt teuer geworden.


Das ist halt so, wenn die angestellten immer mehr verdienen und ggf. immer mehr betriebliche leistungen haben wollen.    Das einzige was immer billiger wird oder den preis hält sind die erzeugerpreise für lebensmittel, was einem eigentlich zu denken geben sollte. (der größte preistreiber dürfe aber die energie sein)
Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. Das was ich als letztes d-mark gehalt hatte (als zahl) hab ich nun in euro.


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

Über 30% mehr in 8 Jahren sind aber mal eben ne Menge mehr.
Liegt wohl eher daran, dass sich das Auto super verkauft.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2021)

Wie kommst du auf 8 jahre?    Den euro haben wir bald 20. Was ist deine rechnung? (ich beziehe mich hauptsächlich auf die inflationsrechnung von keinnick, wobei die lohnsteigerung die durchschnittliche inflation vermutlich übersteigt aber auch nicht so weit)


----------



## JoM79 (5. September 2021)

> *Skoda gibt die Preise für die sportlichen Varianten des Octavia RS bekannt. Die schnellste Ausführung seit Bestehen der Baureihe ist für mindestens 29.390 Euro erhältlich*





JoM79 schrieb:


> Da war 2013 in Grundausstattung.
> Der aktuelle kostet mindestens 39110€.
> Autos sind echt teuer geworden.


Ich zitiere mich mal selber.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

Über vergangene Preise will ich gar nicht nachdenken. Wie ich glaub oben schon mal erwähnt - mein aktueller Leon Cupra R (265PS, das schnellste was es zu jener Zeit im VAG Konzern bis 2 Litern gab, mit fast Vollausstattung) kostete damals neu 22.370€.
Dasselbe Modell kostet heute fast das doppelte (NACH Rabatt!).

Wenn ich mir das überlege... 22K, 10 Jahre gefahren, für vermutlich 6-7K verkauft demnächst (die Laufleistung ist nicht besonders hoch). Also umgerechnet 1500€ pro Jahr oder 125€/Monat an Kaufpreis gezahlt für so ein Auto. Das Ding war wirklich günstig. In Leasingverträgen zahlste heute stellenweise für ne 70PS-Gurke mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2021)

Bedenkt bitte auch die mittlerweile  gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausstattung der Fahrzeuge, sowohl bei Abgasreinigung als auch bei Sicherheitstechnik. Das ist beides nicht kostenlos.


----------



## Zeiss (5. September 2021)

Und ein Teil davon ist absolut schwachsinnig...


----------



## GamingX (5. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ichs nicht verpeilen würde würde ich dich gerne im Sommer 2024 darauf ansprechen und den dann aktuellen Preis ansehen um zu sehen wer näher dranliegt mit seiner Glaskugel.
> Hier haste den Preis meiner Bestellung - Februar 2021 (Auszug aus Kaufvertrag).
> 
> 
> ...


2K innerhalb eines halben jahres ist der chipknappheit geschuldet, diese wird nächstes jahr nicht mehr sein,

also wird dein golf mit gleicher ausstattung in 2-3 jahren keine 10K oder mehr kosten, ganz einfach und verständlich erklärt


Painkiller schrieb:


> Was ist daran Blödsinn? Bemüh doch einfach mal Google und sieh dir die Fakten und VW-Preise an. Dann siehtst du das der Golf V GTI von 25.650 - 32.750 EUR gekostet hat. Beim Golf VIII GTI sind wir jetzt schon bei 37.055,00 € und das ist der Grundpreis. Man muss kein Mathematiker sein, um zu erkennen das er nicht ganz unrecht hat was die Preisentwicklung angeht.  So gesehen hat @Incredible Alk sogar einen Schnapper gemacht, und einen guten Händler erwischt.


du hast die aussage von vornherein nicht verstanden, aber dafür kannst du wahrscheinlich nichts,

es ging darum, ob sein exakt gleicher golf als neuwagen in 2-3 jahren 10K oder mehr kostet, das wird es definitiv nicht,

ich hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden, einfach mal in ruhe die beiträge durchlesen, am besten wiederholen und dann darauf antworten


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> ist der chipknappheit geschuldet, diese wird nächstes jahr nicht mehr sein,


Den Spruch hab ich aus verschiedensten Branchen Ende 2020 auch schon gehört...

Wie gesagt - sollten wir beide 2024 noch hier sein und sich mindestens einer von uns daran erinnern können wir ja nachsehen wer näher dran war bzw. ob ein GTI (sofern es überhaupt jemals einen vergleichbaren Golf9 GTI geben wird - ich schätze mal dann gibts nur noch GTEs) dann 35000 oder 45000 kostet.


----------



## GamingX (5. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Den Spruch hab ich aus verschiedensten Branchen Ende 2020 auch schon gehört...
> 
> Wie gesagt - sollten wir beide 2024 noch hier sein und sich mindestens einer von uns daran erinnern können wir ja nachsehen wer näher dran war bzw. ob ein GTI (sofern es überhaupt jemals einen vergleichbaren Golf9 GTI geben wird - ich schätze mal dann gibts nur noch GTEs) dann 35000 oder 45000 kostet.


wir vergleichen nur golf 8 gegen golf 8, eben das gleiche auto,

nicht golf 8 gegen golf 9 in 2-3 jahren, ich werde die wette gewinnen


----------



## FetterKasten (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> 2K innerhalb eines halben jahres ist der chipknappheit geschuldet, diese wird nächstes jahr nicht mehr sein,


In diversen Berichten klingt das aktuell aber anders.
Da heißt es Neuwagen können nächstes Jahr bis zu 10% teurer werden wegen der Lieferschwierigkeiten.


----------



## MfDoom (5. September 2021)

Tesla ersetzt Nvidias Chips und macht sich einfach Eigene. Dann kommt der Tesla 2.
Preiskampf voraus, hoffe ich doch


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2021)

GamingX schrieb:


> du hast die aussage von vornherein nicht verstanden, aber dafür kannst du wahrscheinlich nichts,
> 
> es ging darum, ob sein exakt gleicher golf als neuwagen in 2-3 jahren 10K oder mehr kostet, das wird es definitiv nicht,
> 
> ich hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden, einfach mal in ruhe die beiträge durchlesen, am besten wiederholen und dann darauf antworten


Das trifft auf dich mehr zu. 
Les dir doch mal genau durch was @Incredible Alk geschrieben hat:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die höheren preise sind gekommen um zu bleiben (und noch höher zu werden), auch wenn das viele nicht wahrhaben wollen oder es für unmöglich halten nach den letzten 10 Jahren. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema - nur ums zu erwähnen, auch das war einer der Gründe warum ich den GTI bestellt habe obwohl mein Alter wohl noch ne Weile gelaufen wäre. Da ich wusste, dass er in 2-3 Jahren wahrscheinlich 10.000+ mehr kostet....





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> +2000€ innerhalb eines halben Jahres. Mal sehen wo wir 2024 rauskommen - keiner weiß obs +10K sind bis dahin, es können auch nur +4K oder +15K sein aber ich sehe es als sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich an, dass das Vorzeichen nicht "-" sein wird.


Das bezieht sich defintiv auf die Nachfolgemodelle vom Golf 8 GTI. Ist doch klar herauszulesen.



GamingX schrieb:


> wir vergleichen nur golf 8 gegen golf 8, eben das gleiche auto,
> 
> nicht golf 8 gegen golf 9 in 2-3 jahren, ich werde die wette gewinnen


Wie willst du in 10 Jahren Golf 8 gegen Golf 8 vergleichen? Das ergibt doch null Sinn. Willst du Neuwagenpreis und Gebrauchtwagenpreis in 10 Jahren vergleichen? Dann kannst du auch gleich Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ähnlich wie bei CPUs und GPUs vergleicht man eigentlich immer Vorgänger und Nachfolger miteinander.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Bedenkt bitte auch die mittlerweile gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausstattung der Fahrzeuge, sowohl bei Abgasreinigung als auch bei Sicherheitstechnik. Das ist beides nicht kostenlos.


Das stimmt. Wenn man sich allerdings mal die Gewinnmargen und Quartalszahlen anschaut, dann bekommen die Hersteller dennoch genug an Geld.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. September 2021)

Das bezweifle ich auch nicht, aber das ist eben nur ein Teil der Wahrheit


----------



## Birdy84 (9. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Übrigens auch das "Tiefstapeln" von VW - wo die Konkurrenz eher mehr PS angibt als tatsächlich ankommen sind die EA888er eher etwas stärker als draufsteht.


Darf ich fragen, woher du diese Information hast?


----------



## taks (9. September 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> In diversen Berichten klingt das aktuell aber anders.
> Da heißt es Neuwagen können nächstes Jahr bis zu 10% teurer werden wegen der Lieferschwierigkeiten.


Z.B. der Suzuki Jimny wurde im letzten halben Jahr schon ~20% teurer  Liegt glaub kaum an Chipknappheit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, woher du diese Information hast?


Tausende Prüfstandsläufe von Bekannten die alle möglichen Karren schon auf der Rolle hatten. Unter solchen Leuten ist bekannt, welche Motoren und Modelle von welchen Herstellern ihre angegebene Serienleistung im Schnitt treffen oder welche eher knapp sind und welche in der Regel drüberliegen. Die neueren EA888 Motoren liegen etwas über der Werksangabe und sind auch elektronisch genau dahin gezielt um nicht zu sagen abgeriegelt, VW macht das ganz offensichtlich absichtlich um in Tests gut dazustehen. Wenn du nen neuen (aber ein paar hundert km eingefahrenen) Golf R oder GTI CS auf die Rolle stellst kannst du davon ausgehen, dass er jeweils 15-20 PS mehr drückt als VW angibt.
Das deckt sich auch mit den Berichten im Netz sowie den ganzen YT Reviews in denen diese Modelle gegen ähnlich/gleich motorisierte Autos Dragraces auf Flugplätzen fahren oder mit vielen 100-200 Messungen wo ein CS mit 300PS eine Sekunde und mehr schneller ist als beispielsweise ein i30n mit 280PS. Zwischen den Autos liegen real mehr als 20 PS Differenz da Hyundai leicht nach unten und VW merklich nach oben streut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. September 2021)

Das VW gern nach oben "streut" ist auch schon bei dne alten TDI PD so gewesen.


----------



## Kuhprah (9. September 2021)

Der 150er TDI im Leon Cupra war der beste Motor den ich je in nem Auto mit Schüttelbecher hatte


----------



## Birdy84 (9. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Tausende Prüfstandsläufe von Bekannten die alle möglichen Karren schon auf der Rolle hatten. Unter solchen Leuten ist bekannt, welche Motoren und Modelle von welchen Herstellern ihre angegebene Serienleistung im Schnitt treffen oder welche eher knapp sind und welche in der Regel drüberliegen. Die neueren EA888 Motoren liegen etwas über der Werksangabe und sind auch elektronisch genau dahin gezielt um nicht zu sagen abgeriegelt, VW macht das ganz offensichtlich absichtlich um in Tests gut dazustehen. Wenn du nen neuen (aber ein paar hundert km eingefahrenen) Golf R oder GTI CS auf die Rolle stellst kannst du davon ausgehen, dass er jeweils 15-20 PS mehr drückt als VW angibt.
> Das deckt sich auch mit den Berichten im Netz sowie den ganzen YT Reviews in denen diese Modelle gegen ähnlich/gleich motorisierte Autos Dragraces auf Flugplätzen fahren oder mit vielen 100-200 Messungen wo ein CS mit 300PS eine Sekunde und mehr schneller ist als beispielsweise ein i30n mit 280PS. Zwischen den Autos liegen real mehr als 20 PS Differenz da Hyundai leicht nach unten und VW merklich nach oben streut.


Wenn sich die gefahrenen Zeiten mit den Prüstandsmessungen decken, dann ist der Wert ziemlich genau. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es auch einige Berichte und Videos von Messungen, die viel zu hoch ausfallen. Sei es, weil die Leute den Prüfstand bewusst oder unbewusst nicht richtig bedienen oder weil der jeweilige Prüfstand einfach zu ungenau ist um die absolute Motorleistung zu messen.
Das was du beschreibst, scheint auch auf BMWs halbwegs neuere Turbomotoren zu zutreffen. Die scheinen sehr präzise die angegebene Leistung zu erreichen und regeln zu können. Auf der anderen Seite scheinen Saugmotoren, besonders amerikanische, ihre Nennleistung meist unterschreiten. Da frage ich mich schon in wie fern das Marketing dort mit reinspielt.


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2021)

Die meisten Turbomotoren sind wohl eher aus Haltbarkeitsüberlegungen abgeriegelt als dass sie wirklich die maximal mit den Bauteilen mögliche Verdichtung/Leistung fahren. Da ist es dann nicht schwer einen Nennwert stabil zu treffen.


----------



## Riverna (9. September 2021)

Die meisten Turbomotoren streuen nach oben, die meisten Sauger nach unten. Das ist kein VW "Geschenk" sondern liegt einfach an der Bauart. Einen GTI gegen einen I30N zu testen (bei 100-200km/h) ist kein wirklicher Benchmark. Da der I30N einfach für seine Leistung unglaublich langsam ist. Hatte damals selber einen I30N übers Wochenende (OPF mit 275PS Handschalter) und habe den auf meiner "Teststrecke" mal 100 - 200km/h gemessen. Da war er bei 18 Sekunden, mein Subi mit der 280PS Map war da auch bei 17 Sekunden und das Teil ist uralt, schwer (im Vergleich zum N) und hat Allrad.

Selbst mein Lexus ist gerade mal eine Sekunde langsamer, trotz deutlich mehr Gewicht. Auf der selben Strecke fuhr der Scirroco von einem Kumpel eine 12.8 Sekunden Zeit und das bei "nur" 340PS (allerdings mit DSG).  Der Civic Type R vom aktuellen Modell als Handschalter eine 12.9 Sekunden.

Der I30N ist einfach ultra langsam für seine Leistung, genau so wie die Subarus für ihre Leistung einfach gar nicht gut gehen. Ich liege bei 350PS/450NM (geschätzte Leistung, da ich bei 1.2bar 330PS/430NM hatte und nun 1.45bar) bei 13.8 Sekunden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2021)

Die Daten von Prüfstandsläufen und realen Zeiten decken sich, sofern der Prüfstand korrekt kalibriert ist, meist sehr gut. Der i30 ist 100-200 echt sehr zäh, warum das genau so ist (abseits davon dass er real niemals 280ps hat) weiß ich nicht.

Dass moderne Motoren aber sehr genau eine Zielleistung erreichen können liegt an der brutalen Mess- und Regeltechnik der Dinger. Früher haste einen Motor designt, Kennfelder passend reinprogrammiert und im Rahmen der Serienstreuung die Leistung mehr oder weniger gut getroffen. Die ist dann über die Jahre meist etwa gefallen aus Verschleißgründen.
Der aktuelle EA888 ist in der großen Ausbaustufe (Continental Lader) wohl auf 350-400PS designt und elektronisch auf eine Zielleistung programmiert, beispielsweise 320ps beim R. Da haben sie wohl real 335 oder so eingetragen. Der Motor misst im Millisekundentakt seine Leistung (eigentlich Drehmoment und Drehzahl, Leistung ist ne errechnete Grösse) und passt Betriebsparameter dynamisch so an, dass diese gewünschte Leistung nie überschritten wird. Man sieht in den Diagrammen wie die Maschine auf die Leistung "zielt" und beim Erreichen sofort in ein Plateau geht. Das werden BMW usw heute genauso machen.

VW hat auch die 2 Liter Teile extrem fett dimensioniert bisher, die halten dauerfest weit mehr aus als ab Werk geliefert (es fahren unzählige von denen mit 400+PS rum ohne dass die Probleme hätten).
Jetzt beim evo4 wurde da auch weiter eingespart (und auch Massenträgheiten reduziert). VW hat beispielsweise die Kolben jetzt auch wie alle anderen aus Alu statt iirc bisher Stahl gebaut. Bedeutet bei den neuen kannste wahescheinlich nicht mehr so einfach übertrieben gesagt 2 bar reindrücken und 500PS fahren ohne dass der Motor draufgeht wie das beim evo3 noch ging.


----------



## DARPA (10. September 2021)

An vielen modernen ECUs finde ich kagge, dass die überhaupt nicht auf Hardware Tuning reagieren und alles weg regeln.
Die Bosch in meinem FK2R ist da zum Glück noch von der humaneren Sorte.
Aber auch bei dem sieht man, wie zugeschnürt das OEM Programm ist. Mit anderer Software mal eben 100 PS / 100+ Nm mehr. Viele von uns fahren da auch mit 420+ PS und 550 - 600 Nm.

Hersteller wie BMW und VW nutzen das auch zur Produktklassifizierung. Da wird ein Motor gebaut und mit unterschiedlicher Software als verschiedene Modelle angeboten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> An vielen modernen ECUs finde ich kagge, dass die überhaupt nicht auf Hardware Tuning reagieren und alles weg regeln.


Das ist die logische Konsequenz davon wenn die ECU versucht die Zielleistung exakt zu halten. Da kannste drumrum machen was du willst es wird nicht mehr. Das einzige was du erreichen kannst ist, dass du die Nennleistung früher und/oder über ein breiteres Drehzahlband erreichst, denn die ECU "deckelt" ja nur.

Heutige ECUs sind ja auch verschlüsselt, so dass ein einfaches Software-eingreifen nicht mehr möglich ist und man Chiptuning nur über gefälschte Sensorwerte (die elenden Tuningboxen...) erreicht und selbst da ist der Spielraum klein da die ECUs Plausibilitätskontrollen haben und sollte was nicht koscher sein in den Notlauf schalten.



DARPA schrieb:


> Hersteller wie BMW und VW nutzen das auch zur Produktklassifizierung. Da wird ein Motor gebaut und mit unterschiedlicher Software als verschiedene Modelle angeboten.


Ja, natürlich. Der GTI CS und der R sind was das angeht identisch, nur ist beim R eben 20 PS mehr in der ECU hinterlegt.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. September 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hersteller wie BMW und VW nutzen das auch zur Produktklassifizierung. Da wird ein Motor gebaut und mit unterschiedlicher Software als verschiedene Modelle angeboten.


Produktdiversifikation heißt das.
Und das ist ja schon seit etlichen Jahren so. Nicht so nur bei Grakas 

Vorsichtig sein muss man aber trotzdem. Nicht selten sind manche Teile doch stärker ausgelegt. (im Motor/Antriebsstrang...).
Für den Hersteller muss quasi die Kostenersparnis, der Planung/Entwicklung/alles gleiche Teile größer sein, als was man mit kleiner ausgelegten Teilen sparen könnte.
Und das muss ja nicht bei jeder Komponente so sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Vorsichtig sein muss man aber trotzdem. Nicht selten sind manche Teile doch stärker ausgelegt. (im Motor/Antriebsstrang...).
> Für den Hersteller muss quasi die Kostenersparnis, der Planung/Entwicklung/alles gleiche Teile größer sein, als was man mit kleiner ausgelegten Teilen sparen könnte.
> Und das muss ja nicht bei jeder Komponente so sein.


Jap - daran sind schon einige Hobbytuner schmerzlich gescheitert, die Motoren die ja "gleich" sind von niedrigen auf höhere Modelle (bzw. darüber) hochgechippt haben ohne zu wissen, dass manches Bauteil dann doch beim vermeintlich gleichen Motor anders ist, beispielsweise teurere Legierungen im Zylinderkopf die höhere Wärmebelastungen abkönnen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Hersteller wie BMW und VW nutzen das auch zur Produktklassifizierung.


Da muss man allerdings aufpassen. Nur weil das Ersatzteil gleich ist muss nicht das Originalteil gleich sein.
Es lohnt nicht 5 verschiedene Kolbenlegierungen als Ersatzteil zu liefern, beim Erstverbau aber durchaus.


----------



## Zeiss (10. September 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Da muss man allerdings aufpassen. Nur weil das Ersatzteil gleich ist muss nicht das Originalteil gleich sein.
> Es lohnt nicht 5 verschiedene Kolbenlegierungen als Ersatzteil zu liefern, beim Erstverbau aber durchaus.


Genau das. Es gibt bei BMW ein "Einheits-Zylinder" (so heißt das), davon gibt es aber mehrere Leistungsstuffen . Als Ersatzteil wird aber nur die große Leistungsstufe abgeboten.


----------



## Olstyle (10. September 2021)

Den hatte ich da auch im Kopf.


----------



## Zeiss (23. September 2021)

Hey Leute,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Und zwar bei der Aufladung eines Motors berechnet mal ein Druckverhältnis als Relation zwischen (Leitstung mit Aufladung / Leistung ohne Aufladung) * Verlust (ca 15% bei einem Kompressor). Beispielsweise will man von 200PS auf 300PS kommen, dann ist das Druckverhältnis 1,725.

Frage: wie kommt man vom Druckverhältnis zum eigentlichen Druck? Ob relativ oder absolut ist egal.

Danke Euch!


----------



## DARPA (27. September 2021)

So ne "Umrechnung" gibts? Ladedruck oder Druckdifferenz als Angabe ist eigentlich nicht pauschal möglich, da dieser von der Ladergeometrie abhängt.

Wenn dann müsste man über Luftmassen rechnen. Der Ladedruck ergibt sich dann aus dem Kennfeld des Laders.


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2021)

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto mehr komme ich zum Ergebnis, dass das Druckverhältnis eigentlich der absolute Druck ist. Sprich ein Druckverhältnis von 1,725 den 1,725 Bar absolut entspricht, bzw. 0,725 Bar relativ.

Das Volument oder Maße spielen hier absolut keine Rolle. Es sagt nur aus, dass man 0,725Bar Überdruck braucht. Die Luftmenge, also den Durchsatz, liest man vom Kompressorkennfeld ab. Bzw. mit den beiden Werten Luftdurchsatz und Druck(verhältnis) sucht man den richtigen Lader raus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Und zwar bei der Aufladung eines Motors berechnet mal ein Druckverhältnis als Relation zwischen (Leitstung mit Aufladung / Leistung ohne Aufladung) * Verlust (ca 15% bei einem Kompressor). Beispielsweise will man von 200PS auf 300PS kommen, dann ist das Druckverhältnis 1,725.


Bedenke, dass das alles nur ganz grobe Daumenregeln sind.
Rein theoretisch bringt doppelter Hubraum oder wahlweise doppelter Druck (was beides die doppelte Luftmenge bedeutet) auch die doppelte Leistung. In der Praxis spielen da aber derart viele andere Faktoren mit rein dass solche Rechnungen quasi völlig für die Fische sind - auch wenn man mit irgendwelchen Prozentwerten an "Verlust" rechnet.



Zeiss schrieb:


> wie kommt man vom Druckverhältnis zum eigentlichen Druck?


Na Ausgangsdruck (Absolutwert) mal Verhältnis. Wenn du von nem (idealen...) Sauger ausgehst und 1bar absolut hast haste bei nem Druckverhältnis von 1,7 eben 1,7bar absolut (oder 0,7bar relativen Überdruck).

Viel wichtiger ist bei Spietzenleistungen ohnehin, dass der Turbo/Kompressor die geforderte Luftmenge auch liefern kann. 2 bar Ladedruck bringen dir am Ende wenig, wenn bei über 5000 UPM auf einmal der Turbo dicke backen macht. 
Ist halt wie immer die Frage ob man kleinere Turbos wählt und untenrrum besseres Ansprechverhalten hat aber oben nix mehr kommt oder ob man nen Trümmer aufbaut der untenrum gar nix macht aber dir die letzten 2000 Touren oben die  Augäpfel ins Hirn schiebt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2021)

Ich muss ja zugeben jetzt wo die KFW darauf bestanden hat mir eine Wallbox zu schenken bin ich doch versucht mir einen City-Stromer für's schlechte Wetter zuzulegen.
Die letzte Frage ist eigentlich nur wo ich dann den Benziner parke. 🤔


----------



## Zeiss (30. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass das alles nur ganz grobe Daumenregeln sind.
> Rein theoretisch bringt doppelter Hubraum oder wahlweise doppelter Druck (was beides die doppelte Luftmenge bedeutet) auch die doppelte Leistung. In der Praxis spielen da aber derart viele andere Faktoren mit rein dass solche Rechnungen quasi völlig für die Fische sind - auch wenn man mit irgendwelchen Prozentwerten an "Verlust" rechnet.


Naja, so ganz für die Fische sind sie nicht, es sind alles Richtwerte, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Es ist ja erst einmal nur eine absolut grobe Rechnung, wo geht man hin und was braucht man Luftdurchsatz und Druck.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na Ausgangsdruck (Absolutwert) mal Verhältnis. Wenn du von nem (idealen...) Sauger ausgehst und 1bar absolut hast haste bei nem Druckverhältnis von 1,7 eben 1,7bar absolut (oder 0,7bar relativen Überdruck).


Also genau das, was ich in #70253 geschrieben habe. Druckverhältnis = absoluter Druck, absoluter Druck -1 = relativer Druck, also "Überdruck", wenn man es so will.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist bei Spietzenleistungen ohnehin, dass der Turbo/Kompressor die geforderte Luftmenge auch liefern kann. 2 bar Ladedruck bringen dir am Ende wenig, wenn bei über 5000 UPM auf einmal der Turbo dicke backen macht.


Genau, deswegen ist Luftdurchsatz @ Druck wichtig, das wird auch so betrachtet in einem Kompressorkennfeld:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal grob überschlagen von 300PS auf 450PS:
Druckverhältnis (effektiv): 1,725
Luftdurchsatz: 0,405kg/s
Dann landet man genau da, wo die beiden roten Linien sich kreuzen. Hängt noch von der tatsächlichen Impellerdrehzahl, LLK, .....



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist halt wie immer die Frage ob man kleinere Turbos wählt und untenrrum besseres Ansprechverhalten hat aber oben nix mehr kommt oder ob man nen Trümmer aufbaut der untenrum gar nix macht aber dir die letzten 2000 Touren oben die  Augäpfel ins Hirn schiebt.


Ist zwar kein Turbo, sondern ein Kompressor, aber ich verstehe was Du meinst.

Danke Dir!


----------



## DARPA (30. September 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das Volument oder Maße spielen hier absolut keine Rolle.


Klar ist das wichtig. Denn 2 Verdichter mit unterschiedlichen Geometrien erreichen identische Leistung bei unterschiedlichem Absolutdruck bzw. bei gleichem Druck unterschiedliche Leistung.
Wenn du mehr Leistung haben willst muss mehr Luftmasse in den Brennraum (höherer Massestrom). Der absolute Druck ist erstmal nachrangig. Deswegen auch mein Hinweis auf das Kennfeld. Anderer Lader anderes Kennfeld.

Oder ich verstehe grad was falsch.

Bei konstantem Verdichter dagegen kann man ein Upscaling machen.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Oktober 2021)

Das ist alles richtig, Du bist nur schon zwei Schritte weiter. 
Mir ging es nur um den Druck / Verdichtung. Die Variablen wie Durchdurchsatz und etc kommen erst später dazu.


----------



## fatlace (4. Oktober 2021)

melde mich auch nach langer zeit mal wieder

Bei mir gabs ein satz facelift rückleuchten und 114er carbon endrohre
Wegen haus sanierung/renovierung und nachwuchs, hab ich es geschafft ganze 4500km zu fahren von november 19 bis jetzt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Oktober 2021)

Das ist das Doppelte von mir, mein N hat seit Dezember 2240km geschafft


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab das Auto die letzten vier Wochen ein mal an gehabt: Um zum TÜV zu fahren. Keine Mängel, Auto wieder in die Garage und zurück aufs Rad. Aber ich gebe zu wenn zu nass noch kalt dazu kommt wird sich das wohl gelegentlich wieder ändern.


----------



## fatlace (4. Oktober 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist das Doppelte von mir, mein N hat seit Dezember 2240km geschafft


glaub du hast falsch gelesen, november 2019


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Oktober 2021)

...und ich dachte ich würd wenig fahren (üblicherweise etwas unter 10.000/Jahr, während Corona die Hälfte) und schon fast nen schlechtes Gewissen son "dickes" Auto so wenig zu bewegen - aber ihr habt ja schon gefühlt Standplattengefahr


----------



## Zeiss (5. Oktober 2021)

Also meine beiden haben Standplatten....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2021)

fatlace schrieb:


> glaub du hast falsch gelesen, november 2019


Mea culpa, ok, kommt grob aufs gleiche raus. 
Ist echt wenig  



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte ich würd wenig fahren (üblicherweise etwas unter 10.000/Jahr, während Corona die Hälfte) und schon fast nen schlechtes Gewissen son "dickes" Auto so wenig zu bewegen - aber ihr habt ja schon gefühlt Standplattengefahr


Na da fahre ich dann doch regelmäßig ein paar km, so ist es nicht.  Habe halt einfach keine lange Strecke (>100km) mehr, die ich fahre. 
Wohin auch, dank Covid findet das wo ich mal hin wollen würde eh nicht statt.


----------



## fatlace (5. Oktober 2021)

Standplatten hab ich noch nicht festgestellt 
dafür hat mein passat 1,9tdi gut 70k km in 1 1/2 jahren bekommen
Der Golf wird aber auch wirklich nur bei bestem wetter gefahren und wen zeit und lust dazu da sind.
für alles andere haben wir im haushalt noch 2 diesel, wovon aber einer wohl über kurz oder lang weichen wird und ein elektro auto kommen wird.
macht halt einfach am meisten sinn, wen meine frau fast nur noch kurzstrecke fährt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2021)

Kenne sowas, mein i40 ist auch ein Diesel, was ja bzgl. verbrauch echt angenehm ist, aber, dank der auch dort massiv gesunkenen Kilometer lohnt der eigentlich nicht mehr. Sollte der ersetzt werden, were ich wohl da auch auf BEV gehen, sofenr es da dann einen adäquaten Ersatz gibt.


----------



## fatlace (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich find den Hyundai Ioniq 5, seeehr interessant, leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen einen probe zufahren.
wir haben seid 5 Jahren einen IX35 für meine Frau, mit dem wir sehr zufrieden sind, bis auf Verschleißteile haben wir dort nichts anrühren müssen, aber da sie jetzt keinen langen Arbeitsweg mehr hat, und in Zukunft auch nicht haben wird, macht das Auto keinen sinn mehr, 
Und um später die kurze hin und her zu fahren, einkaufen, Arzt besuche ect, da reicht ein Elektro Auto vollkommen aus.
würde mir theoretisch auch reichen, obwohl ich so viel fahre, aber ich hab halt zuhause und auf Arbeit immer die Möglichkeit zu laden.
Aber 2 E Autos das sprengt die Haushaltskasse


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

fatlace schrieb:


> Aber 2 E Autos das sprengt die Haushaltskasse


Bei uns sind es 4.    
Meine Frau hat eins, meine beiden Kinder auch und ich ebenso.
Ich finds klasse,
Ich lasse mir gerne die Elektro Wagen von denen subventionieren, die sich keine leisten können.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mittlerweile echt kurz davor eine Zoe als Jahreswagen zu kaufen. Ist die nicht auch bei dir im Fuhrpark @Threshold ? Passen da 4 Erwachsene (für 10-20km) rein?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2021)

fatlace schrieb:


> Ich find den Hyundai Ioniq 5, seeehr interessant, leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen einen probe zufahren.
> wir haben seid 5 Jahren einen IX35 für meine Frau, mit dem wir sehr zufrieden sind, bis auf Verschleißteile haben wir dort nichts anrühren müssen, aber da sie jetzt keinen langen Arbeitsweg mehr hat, und in Zukunft auch nicht haben wird, macht das Auto keinen sinn mehr,
> Und um später die kurze hin und her zu fahren, einkaufen, Arzt besuche ect, da reicht ein Elektro Auto vollkommen aus.
> würde mir theoretisch auch reichen, obwohl ich so viel fahre, aber ich hab halt zuhause und auf Arbeit immer die Möglichkeit zu laden.
> Aber 2 E Autos das sprengt die Haushaltskasse


Also der Ioniq 5 lacht mich auch an, ist aber als Ersatz für den Familienkombi leider zu klein, vor allem im Kofferraum, wegen meiner Hunde.
Andererseist gehen ja Gerüchte um, dass der als N kommt, und dann wäre der durchaus meine Kragenweite.  Hier würd emich aber stören, dass der Frunk so klein wird; irgendwas ist ja immer, ne? 
Außerdem muss ich natürlich bedenken, dass einer unserer Hunde schon fast 15 Jahre alt ist, es also keine 10 weiteren  Jahre diese 2 Hunde geben wird. Andererseits wird auch meine Tocher älter, und ich 10 Jahren brauche ich wahrscheinlich die Größe an Auto euch erstmal nicht mehr. Interessanterweise habe ich aber auch sonst eigentlich mit der Größe durchaus schon immer gern geliebäugelt, da ich doch häufiger im Baumarkt die Ladekapazität nutze, sei es durch die Länge, das Volumen, ...


----------



## fatlace (5. Oktober 2021)

Mir ist der auch etwas zu klein, leider gibt es (jedenfalls mir nicht bekannt) keine kombis als BEV.
aber für solche sachen bleibt dann ja mein passat.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab halt nru den i40 und den i30 angemeldet; den Oldtimer in der Garage, der eine Restaurierung benötigt, brauchen wir glaube nicht berücksichtigen


----------



## fatlace (5. Oktober 2021)

gibts davon bilder?
ich muss mir auch noch was altes zum
basteln besorgen, aber vorher noch eine garage auf meinem grundstück bauen


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile echt kurz davor eine Zoe als Jahreswagen zu kaufen. Ist die nicht auch bei dir im Fuhrpark @Threshold ? Passen da 4 Erwachsene (für 10-20km) rein?


Ja, wir alle 4 haben je einen Zoe.
4 Personen passen problemlos rein. Ist halt ein Kleinwagen aber für die paar Kilometer kein Thema.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2021)

fatlace schrieb:


> gibts davon bilder?
> ich muss mir auch noch was altes zum
> basteln besorgen, aber vorher noch eine garage auf meinem grundstück bauen


Von was? Vom Ioniq 5 N? Oder vom Oldtimer? 

Ioniq musst du mal auf Autobild gucken; vom Oldtimer in der Garage keine aktuellen, nur alte. Der Zustand aktuell ist deutlich trauriger


----------



## fatlace (5. Oktober 2021)

Meinte schon vom oldtimer, den ioniq seh ich bei mir öfter rumfahren.
schönes auto
hatte mein vater damals in weinrot,  das erste auto was ich gefahren bin


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2021)

Danke, der ist halt bei mir ein Familienerbstück; mein Stiefvater hat den 1992 gekauft, dann ging er so 94/95 an meine Großeltern und ich hab den dann so gegen 2003/2004 übernommen und bis 2008 als Daily gefahren. Seit dem wartet der auf eine Restauration, da ist natürlich nun einiges zu tun.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Oktober 2021)

Schöner Mercedes, die werden richtig gefragt mittlerweile.
Ich fahre einen Esmart und der macht richtig Spass. Durch den Heckantrieb kann er auf einer Briefmarke wenden und geht hinten schön in die Knie beim beschleunigen, hat gut Dampf. Die Reichweite ist bei 80-110km.. Für die Stadt sehr angenehm zu fahren. Zu Viert geht der natürlich nicht


----------



## Zeiss (6. Oktober 2021)

@Chris-W201-Fan: Schönes Auto. Ein 190 ist schon was cooles. Hier in der Gegend fahren zwei Stück rum.

@Topic: Kennt jemand die ECUs von rusEfi? Ich habe mir Proteus genauer angeschaut und die Spec sieht geil aus. Einen V12 mit E-Gas mit einem einzigen Steuergerät *vollsequienziell* (Einspritzung + Zündung) anzusteuern ist schon sehr geil. dazu noch vollständig open source, sowohl die Schaltpläne als auch Firmware... und das Ding wird ständig weiterentwickelt. Da kann Megasquirt, MaxxEcu, Vems und wie sie nicht alle heißen einfach mal einpacken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2021)

Stimmt schon @Zeiss , nur das ich viel zu wenig Zeit habe, um den mal wieder fit zu machen, stört mich langsam.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns sind es 4.
> Meine Frau hat eins, meine beiden Kinder auch und ich ebenso.
> Ich finds klasse,
> Ich lasse mir gerne die Elektro Wagen von denen subventionieren, die sich keine leisten können.


Gern geschehen


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2021)

Ein wenig schrauben am WE:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste nur die Halterung für den ACC-Sensor austauschen, aber dazu muss der Stoßstangenträger ab (das große Aluteil) und den abzubekommen, muss man die ganze Front auseinander nehmen.
Normal sieht es nämlich so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die meisten Turbomotoren sind wohl eher aus Haltbarkeitsüberlegungen abgeriegelt als dass sie wirklich die maximal mit den Bauteilen mögliche Verdichtung/Leistung fahren. Da ist es dann nicht schwer einen Nennwert stabil zu treffen.



Die sind normal so eingestellt,  dass bei der geforderten Lebensdauer (je nach Hersteller sind 240tkm - 300tkm üblich, bei Sportwagen auch mal deutlich weniger) das Maximum an Leistung raus kommt.

Definiere mal was die maximal mögliche Leistung ist? Wie lange soll die denn ertragen werden? Wenn einem, nur mal ein Extrem zu nennen, ein Drag Race als Lebensdauer reicht, dann geht noch ziemlich viel. Im Normalfall will man aber eben mehr als nur ein bissle geradeaus fahren bis zum Schaden. 

Ob man die vom Hersteller veranschlagten Lebensdauern (die zudem normal eine recht beherzten Fahrweise zugrunde legt) erreichen will bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, aber die sinkt natürlich, wenn man Hand anlegt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2021)

@Zappaesk In dem Kontext von meinem Post ging es darum warum moderne Turbomotoren ab Werk stabil eine garantierte Leistung erreichen. Und das liegt schlicht daran dass der Ladedruck aktiv auf das dafür nötige Maß geregelt wird, egal wo die Bauteile sonst so hin streuen. Eben weil der Turbo (aber auch nur der und nur dafür) noch ein bisschen Reserve hat. 
Vom selbst Hand anlegen und z.B. den Ladedruck weiter zu erhöhen war nie die Rede.

@Topic: ich hab am Samstag einen A3 E-Tron von 2016 gekauft bzw. den Kaufvertrag dafür unterschrieben. Da ich jetzt aber erstmal Urlaub mache wird der aber erst Ende nächster Woche bezahlt+abgeholt. Ich hab nicht vor damit die Welt zu retten, aber das kleine Ding macht einfach Spaß und ohne sich über Spritpreise und leere Tanks Gedanken zu machen zumindest mal bis zur Nachbarstadt und zurück zu fahren hat schon was.
Nun muss ich nur noch einen Liebhaber für den Volvo finden. Doppelter Unterhalt ist mir dann doch zu viel, auch wenn es ein bisschen schmerzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Oktober 2021)

Na dann leg schonmal ein wenig Geld an die Seite das du 2026 eine neue Batterie für 20000€ einbauen lassen kannst.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2021)

Entweder die ist Anfang 2024 noch ok, dann sollte sie auch 2026 nicht vollständig kollabieren, oder die Garantie greift  .
Im Moment kosten welche aus front-gecrashten GTE und A3 mit geringer Laufleistung (die Batterie ist im Heck verbaut) übrigens 2,5t€, das wäre dann auch noch eine Option.
Der Volvo hat damals kurz nach dem Gebrauchtkauf den Turbo von sich geworfen, ohne Garantieübernahme (obwohl es laut Werkstatt ein Fertigungsfehler war). Das war teurer.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Na dann leg schonmal ein wenig Geld an die Seite das du 2026 eine neue Batterie für 20000€ einbauen lassen kannst.


Ahja, ein 8,8kWh Akku kostet also 20000€.
Hasst du E-Autos wirklich so sehr, dass nur noch dummes Zeug zu dem Thema von dir kommt?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Oktober 2021)

Außerdem geht selbst beim E normalerweise nicht gleich die ganze Batterie hops, sondern eher Zellen, vielleicht ganze Stacks. Das kann man aber auch Segmentweise tauschen und Akkus werden ja auch günstiger. 

Man muß ja BEVs nicht per se gut finden, aber etwa realistisch darf man da dran gehen. 
Drum rum kommen wir auch nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, ein 8,8kWh Akku kostet also 20000€.
> Hasst du E-Autos wirklich so sehr, dass nur noch dummes Zeug zu dem Thema von dir kommt?


Bei der aktuellen Preisentwicklung von Akkus und dem sehr hohen Bedarf nach ca. 10 Jahren Nutzung ist das ein sehr realistischer Preis.  Mach dich doch mal schlau, bevor du einfach nur wieder daherblubberst. Die Batterien von 1. Generation Hybrids sind aktuell nach ca. 10 Jahren extrem teuer geworden. Das wird sich auch mit Sicherheit nicht ändern und man bekommt plötzlich die Dinger für 500€ bei Amazon.
Guck doch mal was z.B. eine winzige Hybridbatterie für einen S400 W221 kostet... und nicht irgendein gecrashter gebrauchter Müll, der sowieso nicht funktioniert.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Außerdem geht selbst beim E normalerweise nicht gleich die ganze Batterie hops, sondern eher Zellen, vielleicht ganze Stacks. Das kann man aber auch Segmentweise tauschen und Akkus werden ja auch günstiger.
> 
> Man muß ja BEVs nicht per se gut finden, aber etwa realistisch darf man da dran gehen.
> Drum rum kommen wir auch nicht.


Aktuell lässt sich keine Batterie auf halbwegs vernünftige nicht Pfusch art instandsetzen. Wenn du das Ding mit ner Flex aufsägst, dann mit Silikon wieder zusammenklebst und in dein Auto wieder reinbaust, ist das eher eine Bombe. Keine normale Werkstatt würde so einen krassen Pfusch machen, das gibts nur in Youtube DIY-Tesla Videos.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2021)

Komisch, alle Hersteller sprechen von Modulbauweise und dem somit relativ einfachen und kostengünstigen Wechsel.
Aber selbst ein komplett neuer Akku kostet zb beim id3 14450 Euro und der hat 58kWh.




__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.com
				




Wie kommst du also auf 20000 Euro für nen 8,8kWh Akku?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> S400 W221


S-Klasse Ersatzteile kosten S-Klasse Preise, das ist ja keine Überraschung.
Hier gibt es eine schöne Aufstellung, inklusive Preis für den oft nämlich sehr wohl möglichen Modultausch:








						Kostenrisiko Batterie beim Elektroauto: Akku-Reparatur - nicht teurer als ein Turbo-Tausch
					

Die Batterie ist eine Black-Box und als teuerstes Teil der Lebensdauer-Begrenzer des gesamten E-Autos. Binsenweisheit oder Blödsinn? Wir haben bei den Autoherstellern nachgefragt – und erfahren, was die Reparatur der Batterie eines gebrauchten Elektroautos nach der Garantie kosten könnte.




					www.auto-motor-und-sport.de
				



Der Preis pro kWh für eine neue Batterie beträgt aktuell quer über die Hersteller mehr oder weniger stabile 200-250€. Also wenn ich hoffe mit unter 3000€ für einen A3 E-Tron raus zu kommen, wenn das denn überhaupt notwendig wird, ist das alles Andere als zu knapp kalkuliert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2021)

Haha gut formuliert.  Die Reparatur ist bei allen immer "möglich" aber keiner gibt an wieviel es kostet. Warum ist das nur so? Hmmmmm es ist so vieles möglich nur ob es gemacht wird?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2021)

Renault gibt genau 2.665 Euro für Modultausch inklusive Arbeitskosten an. Bei BMW und VW stehen ebenfalls exakte Kosten für ein Modul (z.zgl. Arbeitskosten weil da die Werkstätten einen Spielraum haben den man nicht genau vorgibt). Wie genau willst du es denn noch?


> Wie die anderen Hersteller hat beispielsweise BMW den Tausch einzelner der acht Batterie-Module von Anfang an in den i3 "hineinkonstruiert". Ein Modul kostet als Ersatzteil 1.200 Euro, die Arbeitszeit zum Austausch nur einen Bruchteil. VW gibt den Ersatzteilpreis eines Moduls der ID.3-Batterie mit 1.410 Euro an, inklusive Kleinteile und Arbeitszeit (rund sechs Stunden) komme der Modultausch auf etwa 2.000 Euro. Die Arbeitszeit für den Ein- und Ausbau des gesamten Akkus beträgt laut VW lediglich 1,6 Stunden. Renault veranschlagt für den Modultausch bei einer Zoé-Batterie insgesamt 2.665 Euro.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Oktober 2021)

Garnicht. 
Er will einfach nur seinen Unmut loswerden.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2021)

fatlace schrieb:


> Wegen haus sanierung/renovierung und nachwuchs, hab ich es geschafft ganze 4500km zu fahren von november 19 bis jetzt





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte ich würd wenig fahren (üblicherweise etwas unter 10.000/Jahr, während Corona die Hälfte) und schon fast nen schlechtes Gewissen son "dickes" Auto so wenig zu bewegen - aber ihr habt ja schon gefühlt Standplattengefahr





Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist das Doppelte von mir, mein N hat seit Dezember 2240km geschafft


Wtf!   Ich fahr allein ca. 17.000 km/Jahr schon rein beruflich. Privat mit eingerechnet komm ich locker auf die 20.000 km/Jahr.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Preis pro kWh für eine neue Batterie beträgt aktuell quer über die Hersteller mehr oder weniger stabile 200-250€.


Das klingt ganz in Ordnung. Vorallem wenn ich mal überlege was meine Möhre alleine an Service und Verschleißteilen im Jahr kostet.... -.-


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Renault gibt genau 2.665 Euro für Modultausch inklusive Arbeitskosten an. Bei BMW und VW stehen ebenfalls exakte Kosten für ein Modul (z.zgl. Arbeitskosten weil da die Werkstätten einen Spielraum haben den man nicht genau vorgibt). Wie genau willst du es denn noch?


Und wieviele Batterien wurden bis jetzt repariert?  Ich kenne keine Werkstatt die dafür ausgerüstet ist. Theoretisch möglich und praktisch machts niemand. ...zumal dir ein Modultausch wenig bringt wenn alle Zellen der Batterie verschlissen sind. Die haben nach 10 Jahren halt gelitten und das wird nur kein Hersteller öffentlich zugeben. Es stehen schon so viele E-Auto-Leichen rum, die niemand mehr haben will, weil die Batterie gealtert ist. Teslas Berichte über deren  Einhornautos, die angeblich hunderttausende Meilen gefahren sind und die Batterie ist noch fast nie neu glaubt sowieso niemand, der täglich mit E-Autos zu tun hat.


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2021)

Wie war das? Die Kapazität verdoppelt sich alle 4 Jahre bzw. der Preis halbiert sich in der entsprechenden Zeit.
Wenn jetzt meine Batterie im Kia e-Niro so in 10 Jahren so weit fertig ist, dass es mich stören würde, könnte eine neue Batterie also entweder 200% mehr Kapazität für den gleichen Preis oder einen Viertel des heutigen Preises kosten, wenn man denn so rechen würde.

Eventuell bekommt man auch "gleichwertige" Batterien aus neuen Werkstoffen mit höherer Kapazität oder kleinerem Preis, je nachdem was man bevorzugt.

Ich bin gespannt und denke darüber nach wenn ich das erste mal eine Steuerforderung für den eNiro bekomme^^
Mein Niro ist übrigens gekauft, da ich nicht alle 3 Jahre ein neues Auto brauche


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wtf!   Ich fahr allein ca. 17.000 km/Jahr schon rein beruflich. Privat mit eingerechnet komm ich locker auf die 20.000 km/Jahr.



Meine Autos darf ich nur sehr bedingt beruflich nutzen. Zum Kunden ca 30km, ja, aber da darf ich nicht wirklich hin aktuell, der Kunde ist da pingelig. 

Daher dienstlich hat der N vielleicht 130km gesehen in den 11 Monaten. 

Außerdem hab ich ja noch den Kombi, der hat sicher auch seine 2500km gehabt  
Macht grob 4300km privat


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Meine Autos darf ich nur sehr bedingt beruflich nutzen.


Ich gar nicht mehr. Mein Arbeitgeber hat vor ein paar Jahren verfügt dass ZWINGEND eine Karre aus der Dienstflotte genutzt werden muss (den Grund dafür kenne ich nicht, die Kilometerpauschale die sie uns sonst zugestanden haben bei Nutzen des privaten KfZ war denke ich günstiger, ich tippe auf irgendnen Versicherungskram oder ähnliches). 
Passat 2.0 TDI Kombi. Verbraucht gefühlt nix (unter 4L auf 100km Langstrecke ist kein Problem wenn man halbwegs zahm fährt) aber kommt auch nicht von der Stelle.^^


----------



## fatlace (21. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wtf!   Ich fahr allein ca. 17.000 km/Jahr schon rein beruflich. Privat mit eingerechnet komm ich locker auf die 20.000 km/Jahr.
> 
> 
> Das klingt ganz in Ordnung. Vorallem wenn ich mal überlege was meine Möhre alleine an Service und Verschleißteilen im Jahr kostet.... -.-


Naja mein golf ist ja nur ein „sonntags“ auto, der aus spass bewegt wird.
ich hab ja noch einen passat kombi1.9er tdi, der sieht jährlich auch seine 25-30k km.
würd ich den golf so viel bewegen bei den aktuellen sprit preisen, dann wäre ich arm
Die Parksituation is bei uns momentan auch noch etwas blöd, vor der garage stehen immer 2 autos, sebst wen ich bei schönem wetter mal lust habe den golf zur arbeit zu schubsen, hab ich selten bock die beiden autos wegzufahren und den golf aus der garage zu holen.
soll sich aber noch in 1-2 jahren ändern, dann soll noch eine doppel garage oder carport gebaut werden, wen mir das bauamt den segen dazu gibt


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und wieviele Batterien wurden bis jetzt repariert?  Ich kenne keine Werkstatt die dafür ausgerüstet ist. Theoretisch möglich und praktisch machts niemand.


Meine freie Werkstatt zu der ich meine Möhre gebe, darf seit Juli 2018 Wartungen an Hybrid und E-Fahrzeugen durchführen. Sie sind sogar Tesla-Partner, und ja sie haben bereits Batteriemodule und Akkus getauscht. Aber noch nicht bei Tesla. Dafür bei BMW und Renault. Der Chef fährt selbst ein Tesla Model X und sie haben diverse BMW i3 und Renaults in der Flotte. 



> ...zumal dir ein Modultausch wenig bringt wenn alle Zellen der Batterie verschlissen sind.


E-Autos haben ein intelligentes Batteriemanagement. Das misst die Temperatur, Spannungen und diverse andere Dinge jeder einzelner Zelle in der Batterie. Dadurch wird sichergestellt, dass sie weder überhitzen noch zu kalt werden und damit an Leistungsfähigkeit einbüßen. Ziel ist immer, die Zellchemie so gut wie möglich zu schonen. Mit einem Handy-Akku hat das nicht mehr viel gemeinsam.

So dramtisch wie du es darstellst, ist die Realität nun mal nicht. Wieso sollte sonst Lexus eine Garantie von 10 Jahren oder 1 Million Kilometer auf ihren UX300e geben? 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich ja noch den Kombi, der hat sicher auch seine 2500km gehabt
> Macht grob 4300km privat


Jetzt bin ich neidisch.  Ich fahr gerne Auto, aber gerade unter der Woche ist das mehr Stress als Vergnügen. Zum einen sind da teils die Straßen dran schuld. An manchen Stellen kommt´s dir so vor, als ob du über einen Truppenübungsplatz bretterst. Das Fahrwerk freut sich dementsprechend. Und zum anderen liegt es auch an den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern und den Staus. :/



fatlace schrieb:


> soll sich aber noch in 1-2 jahren ändern, dann soll noch eine doppel garage oder carport gebaut werden, wen mir das bauamt den segen dazu gibt


Kleiner Tip! Das Bauamt hat nicht das letzte Wort. Ich sprech da aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Bei meiner Bude hat das Bauamt auch Stress gemacht. Da aber das Ass bekanntlich den König sticht, muss man sich mit denen nur minimal ärgern. Sollte dir also das Bauamt Stress machen, dann wende dich einfach an das Landratsamt. Das steht über denen und gibt im Normalfall den Bürgern Recht. 

Landratsamt -->  <-- Bauamt



fatlace schrieb:


> ich hab ja noch einen passat kombi1.9er tdi, der sieht jährlich auch seine 25-30k km.
> würd ich den golf so viel bewegen bei den aktuellen sprit preisen, dann wäre ich arm


Die Dieselpreise sind auch nicht so lustig. Hab heute für 82€ getankt. Laut App der Tiefstpreis in der Umgebung.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Dieselpreise sind auch nicht so lustig. Hab heute für 82€ getankt. Laut App der Tiefstpreis in der Umgebung.


Und das obwohl die immer noch gegenüber Benzin subventioniert sind...


----------



## Captn (21. Oktober 2021)

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann kann ich mir bald überlegen, ob es sich nicht lohnt die 100km nach Polen zu fahren, wenn ich denn mal wieder Benzin brauchen sollte . LPG schwankt hier auch extremst. Die günstigste Tanke in der Nähe will 62 ct. Davor kommt eine, die knapp 90 ct will und in Berlin sind es immer zwischen 70 und 80ct. Das grenzt langsam an Willkür.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Das grenzt langsam an Willkür.


Es kommt immer auch drauf an, für wieviel die eingekauft haben. 



> Wenn das so weiter geht, dann kann ich mir bald überlegen, ob es sich nicht lohnt die 100km nach Polen zu fahren, wenn ich denn mal wieder Benzin brauchen sollte .


Man kann es echt verstehen...

Österreich: Im Durchschnitt 1,35 Euro für den Liter Diesel und 1,38 Euro für den Liter Superbenzin.
Tschechien: Im Durchschnitt 1,31 Euro der Diesel und der Liter Benzin kostet wie in Österreich im Schnitt 1,38 Euro.

Bedanken kann man sich dafür u.a. bei der OPEC. Die Fördermengen entsprechen nicht der Nachfrage. Das treibt die Preise enorm in die Höhe. Dazu kommt die CO2-Abgabe und natürlich die Steuern und Abgaben. Und die machen einen Großteil des Preises aus. Das selbe beim Strompreis.


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Österreich: Im Durchschnitt 1,35 Euro für den Liter Diesel und 1,38 Euro für den Liter Superbenzin.
> Tschechien: Im Durchschnitt 1,31 Euro der Diesel und der Liter Benzin kostet wie in Österreich im Schnitt 1,38 Euro.


Schweiz: ~1,70 Euro für den Liter 95er Benzin 
Selten so Teuer getankt wie Gestern...


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Meine freie Werkstatt zu der ich meine Möhre gebe, darf seit Juli 2018 Wartungen an Hybrid und E-Fahrzeugen durchführen. Sie sind sogar Tesla-Partner, und ja sie haben bereits Batteriemodule und Akkus getauscht. Aber noch nicht bei Tesla. Dafür bei BMW und Renault. Der Chef fährt selbst ein Tesla Model X und sie haben diverse BMW i3 und Renaults in der Flotte.
> 
> 
> E-Autos haben ein intelligentes Batteriemanagement. Das misst die Temperatur, Spannungen und diverse andere Dinge jeder einzelner Zelle in der Batterie. Dadurch wird sichergestellt, dass sie weder überhitzen noch zu kalt werden und damit an Leistungsfähigkeit einbüßen. Ziel ist immer, die Zellchemie so gut wie möglich zu schonen. Mit einem Handy-Akku hat das nicht mehr viel gemeinsam.
> ...


Ich habe mitlerweile schon genug Akkus getauscht (oder zumindest diagnostiziert weil viele nicht repariert worden sind aus offensichtlichen kostengründen) um zu sehen wo die Reise hingeht. Es werden allen Leuten die Kisten untergejubelt mit irgendwelchen Garantie Versprechen, wo im Kleingedruckten quasi alles ausgeschlossen wird. Dann kommen die 10 Jahre+ alten Kisten in die Werkstatt, weil die weder Reichweite noch Leistung haben. Und sag blos die Batterie is defekt! Wie konnte das nur passieren? Dann stehen die Leute da vor ihrem Haufen Schrott mit Tränen in den Augen, weil die Reparatur genauso teuer ist wie ein guter gebrauchter Benziner.

Ist ja nun nicht so als hätte ich das schon damals gesagt als die ersten Autos davon verkauft wurden. Die Akkus in EAutos mögen größer sein, dennoch verwenden sie die gleiche Zellchemie wie man auch in ganz handelsüblichen Akkus kaufen kann. Da gibt es ja bereits lange Erfahrung mit was die Alterung angeht.
Aber muss jeder selber wissen wenn man gerne eine Zeitbombe kauft.  Selbst wenn die Kiste nicht abbrennt, hat man irgendwann gewaltig die Arschkarte gezogen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neidisch.  Ich fahr gerne Auto, aber gerade unter der Woche ist das mehr Stress als Vergnügen. Zum einen sind da teils die Straßen dran schuld. An manchen Stellen kommt´s dir so vor, als ob du über einen Truppenübungsplatz bretterst. Das Fahrwerk freut sich dementsprechend. Und zum anderen liegt es auch an den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern und den Staus. :/


Ja, das ist entsprechend sehr angenehm, liegt aber auch an meinem Job, meiner relativen "Einzelkämpfer"-Situation im Unternehmen. Ich bin halt vor Ort beim Kunden, während meine Kollegen weiter weg sitzen. Da der Kunde aktuell quasi auch kaum Besuche zu lässt, ist es eben da kein Thema.

Kann sich auch wieder ändern.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich gar nicht mehr. Mein Arbeitgeber hat vor ein paar Jahren verfügt dass ZWINGEND eine Karre aus der Dienstflotte genutzt werden muss (den Grund dafür kenne ich nicht, die Kilometerpauschale die sie uns sonst zugestanden haben bei Nutzen des privaten KfZ war denke ich günstiger, ich tippe auf irgendnen Versicherungskram oder ähnliches).
> ...


Für mich geht das halt schon deswegen nicht sinnig, weil ich ein Leihwagen "hinter" dem Kunden abholen müsste. Ich fahre also zum Kunden und zurück Privatwagen. Bei längeren Strecken natürlich Leihwagen. 
Ich bin eben etwa 400km vom Standort meiner Firma/Abeilung entfernt.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Oktober 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Schweiz: ~1,70 Euro für den Liter 95er Benzin
> Selten so Teuer getankt wie Gestern...


Sei froh hast nicht Diesel getankt… da wärst du auf 1,75 bis 1,80 pro Liter.


----------



## fatlace (21. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> rKleiner Tip! Das Bauamt hat nicht das letzte Wort. Ich sprech da aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Bei meiner Bude hat das Bauamt auch Stress gemacht. Da aber das Ass bekanntlich den König sticht, muss man sich mit denen nur minimal ärgern. Sollte dir also das Bauamt Stress machen, dann wende dich einfach an das Landratsamt. Das steht über denen und gibt im Normalfall den Bürgern Recht.
> 
> Landratsamt -->  <-- Bauamt
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip
mal schauen ob ich das auch machen muss, meine Siedlung wurde noch vor der Kriegszeit aufgebaut, da herrscht eig kein Bebauungsplan, von daher sollte das eig relativ entspannt werden, hoffe ich jedenfalls

jetzt rechne mal die km leistung auf ultimate um, bei ca 8-9l verbrauch vom golf,
da wird einem schlecht

Mit dem passat hab ich ein langzeit verbrauch von rund 5,4l.
da is aber auch hänger betrieb und viele fahrten voll beladen dabei, das find ich für einen 15jahre alten diesel top
ist mit seinem 105ps nur etwas schwach auf der brust, gerade wen mal ein dicker hänger hinten dran is


----------



## MfDoom (22. Oktober 2021)

der 105ps Tdi zieht wie 200 Benzin PS, ein toller Motor. Hab meinen durch falsches tanken gehimmelt, sonst würde ich den wahrscheinlich immer noch fahren


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2021)

Wahrscheinlich werd ich für die Meinung verprügelt aber irgendwie kann ich den Rummel um die teuren Spritpreise noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. SuperPlus kosetet hier die letzten Tage so rund 1,80. Ich fahr so an der Tanke vorbei und denke "jo... nich wenig aber war schon teurer". Als mein Auto neu war hab ich 2€ gezahlt damals.

Was machen denn die Leute und die Medien wenns mal 3€ kostet? Oder 4?Den nationalen Notstand ausrufen? 

Klar es gibt einige Leute die das wirklich hart trifft keine Frage. Bei den meisten Leuten (mich eingeschlossen) ist aber das Sparpotential noch ziemlich groß wenn man wirklich wollte. Wenn ich aktuell noch immer jeden Morgen die selben 15 SUVs von denen keiner unter 50K kostet vorm örtlichen Bäcker sehe kanns noch nicht so teuer sein - und auch persönlich ists noch lange nicht so schmerzhaft dass ich den Luxus selbst zu fahren wann/wie ich will gegen eine einschränkende Fahrgemeinschaft eintauschen würde die zumindest an einer handvoll Tagen im Monat organisierbar wäre.

Mal ehrlich, wenn der Speit morgen 3€ kosten würde wären das für mich im Monat 50€ oder sowas an mehr Belastung. Das wäre zwar ärgerlich aber wen sowas komplett aus der Bahn wirft hat generell ein anderes Problem mit seiner Kalkulation. Problematisch wirds eher, weil alles an Energie (und demnächst auch alles andere) deutlich teurer werden wird und die 50€ mehr an vielen Stellen kommen werden. Wenns sich dann auf mehrere Hundert summiert wirds spaßig...


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2021)

Die Aufregung/Überraschung ist ja vor allem beim Diesel Preis, der auch echte Rekordhöhen erreicht hat. Das Benzin ist zwar auch wieder etwas teuerer, aber wie du schon selbst schreibst nicht in Rekordbereichen.
Meine einzige Sorge in dem Bereich ist im Moment dass sich mein nicht ganz sooo sparsamer 5-Ender so eventuell etwas schlechter verkauft als erhofft.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Oktober 2021)

Schreib in die Anzeige: was sind schon 500€ Steuer im Jahr wenn man dieses Meisterstück von Motor fahren darf


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2021)

Aber es sind doch nur 409€


----------



## MfDoom (22. Oktober 2021)

das ist schön, hatte 470€ im Kopf


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werd ich für die Meinung verprügelt aber irgendwie kann ich den Rummel um die teuren Spritpreise noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. SuperPlus kosetet hier die letzten Tage so rund 1,80. Ich fahr so an der Tanke vorbei und denke "jo... nich wenig aber war schon teurer". Als mein Auto neu war hab ich 2€ gezahlt damals.
> 
> Was machen denn die Leute und die Medien wenns mal 3€ kostet? Oder 4?Den nationalen Notstand ausrufen?
> 
> ...


Wenn du zum Mindestlohn arbeitest dann musst du dir schon überlegen ob du noch tankst oder lieber was zu fressen kaufst. Ne Woche zur Arbeit laufen oder ne Woche hungern ist dann die Entscheidung, die du treffen musst.
Aber is ganz wichtig das wir noch viel mehr CO2 Steuerschwachsinn bekommen, damit die Armen noch weiter ausgeblutet werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn du zum Mindestlohn arbeitest dann musst du dir schon überlegen ob du noch tankst oder lieber was zu fressen kaufst.


Wenn ich zum Mindestlohn arbeite kann ich mir heutzutage eher kein Auto leisten...


----------



## Painkiller (22. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann kommen die 10 Jahre+ alten Kisten in die Werkstatt, weil die weder Reichweite noch Leistung haben. Und sag blos die Batterie is defekt! Wie konnte das nur passieren? Dann stehen die Leute da vor ihrem Haufen Schrott mit Tränen in den Augen, weil die Reparatur genauso teuer ist wie ein guter gebrauchter Benziner.


Wundert mich nicht, wenn man die Ganze Batterie austauscht. Das ist eben meistens überflüssig. Meine Möhre ist seit gestern in der Werkstatt. Der Service ist wieder mal fällig, ebenso der Check für den Winter. Hab die Chance genutzt und den Chef mal gefragt wieviel denn ein Modul-Tausch kosten würde, und ob er immer noch zufrieden mit seinem Model X ist. Zum Model X: Immer noch zufrieden. Zu den Modulen: Die Zahlen werden den einen oder anderen jetzt sicher wundern: Beim BMW i3 kostet das Modul zwischen 1.200 - 1.400 €. Inkl. Arbeitszeit kommst du bei ca. 2.200 - 2.400 € Brutto raus. Bei Renault sieht es ähnlich aus. Bei VW geht der Modulpreis bei ca. 1.500 € los. 

So, und nun zu Tesla. Hier konnte er mir mehr sagen, da sie ja Tesla-Partner sind. Tesla nennt explizit den Modultausch als Option 1 wenn der Akku defekt ist, oder die Kapazität stark gesunken ist. Der Tausch der kompletten Batterie ist zwar auch möglich, aber auf der Optionenliste ganz unten. Preise für die Module konnte er nicht nennen, da diese von mehrere Kriterien abhängig sind. Zum einen kommt es auf das Kundenfahrzeug an, dann auf den Softwarestand und zuletzt auf die Diagnoseergebnisse. Auch verbaut Tesla nicht ausschließlich neue Akkus und Module sondern auch wiederaufbereitete. All das hat Einfluss auf den Preis. Den Modultausch führt Tesla selbst durch.

Abschließend hab ich ihn gefragt, ob er schon mal die komplette Batterie bei einem E-Auto tauschen musste. Antwort: Nein, auch bei Hybriden nicht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Akkus in EAutos mögen größer sein, dennoch verwenden sie die gleiche Zellchemie wie man auch in ganz handelsüblichen Akkus kaufen kann.


Mit Verlaub, aber das ist so nicht richtig.
Die Basis ist oftmals die Lithium-Ionen-Technologie, das mag stimmen. Aber die Zellchemie ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. Sieht man schön am Beispiel von Tesla. Nicht umsonst hat sich Tesla sich die Zellchemie patentieren lassen. 




TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber is ganz wichtig das wir noch viel mehr CO2 Steuerschwachsinn bekommen, damit die Armen noch weiter ausgeblutet werden.


Du siehst doch was passiert, wenn man die wirklich großen Firmen hier in Deutschland verstärkt zur Kasse bitten will. Beispiel VW. 4-5 Mrd Reingewinn pro Quartal, aber wehe der Strom etc. wird für sie teurer. Dann setzt sofort der altbekannte Beissreflex ein: Geht es um´s Geld, dann sieht die Industrie sofort reflexartig die eigene Wettbewerbsfähigkeit in Frage gestellt und ist an der Belastungsgrenze angekommen. Andere DAX-Konzerne sind da nicht besser: *Klick*

Oder anders formuliert: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leute die es wirklich hart trifft sind Bürger mit niedrigen Einkommen, Klein- und Mittelständische Unternehmen. Die existenziellen Krisen sind real. Die Großkonzerne sind fein außen vor. Viele Großabnehmer und die energieintensive Industrie sind zusätzlich auch noch von der EEG-Umlage oder den Netzentgelten ganz oder teilweise befreit. Auch das geht zu Lasten der oben genannten. In meinen Augen eine absolut bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werd ich für die Meinung verprügelt aber irgendwie kann ich den Rummel um die teuren Spritpreise noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. SuperPlus kosetet hier die letzten Tage so rund 1,80. Ich fahr so an der Tanke vorbei und denke "jo... nich wenig aber war schon teurer". Als mein Auto neu war hab ich 2€ gezahlt damals.


Ich fahre auch an einer Tanke vorbei und zucke nicht mal mit der Schulter.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2021)

Es kommt auch immer auf Auto bzw dessen Verbrauch an. 
Aber, wenn jemand wegen sagen wir 30-40cent mehr pro Liter nicht mehr genug Geld hat, läuft sowieso was schief. 
Ich hab mal bei mir mit 50cent mehr gerechnet. 
Wären im Monat 36 Euro mehr für den Weg zu Arbeit. 
Ich könnte aber einfach langsamer fahren und 2L weniger verbrauchen. 
Wären dann 26 Euro weniger im Monat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, wenn man die Ganze Batterie austauscht. Das ist eben meistens überflüssig. Meine Möhre ist seit gestern in der Werkstatt. Der Service ist wieder mal fällig, ebenso der Check für den Winter. Hab die Chance genutzt und den Chef mal gefragt wieviel denn ein Modul-Tausch kosten würde, und ob er immer noch zufrieden mit seinem Model X ist. Zum Model X: Immer noch zufrieden. Zu den Modulen: Die Zahlen werden den einen oder anderen jetzt sicher wundern: Beim BMW i3 kostet das Modul zwischen 1.200 - 1.400 €. Inkl. Arbeitszeit kommst du bei ca. 2.200 - 2.400 € Brutto raus. Bei Renault sieht es ähnlich aus. Bei VW geht der Modulpreis bei ca. 1.500 € los.
> 
> So, und nun zu Tesla. Hier konnte er mir mehr sagen, da sie ja Tesla-Partner sind. Tesla nennt explizit den Modultausch als Option 1 wenn der Akku defekt ist, oder die Kapazität stark gesunken ist. Der Tausch der kompletten Batterie ist zwar auch möglich, aber auf der Optionenliste ganz unten. Preise für die Module konnte er nicht nennen, da diese von mehrere Kriterien abhängig sind. Zum einen kommt es auf das Kundenfahrzeug an, dann auf den Softwarestand und zuletzt auf die Diagnoseergebnisse. Auch verbaut Tesla nicht ausschließlich neue Akkus und Module sondern auch wiederaufbereitete. All das hat Einfluss auf den Preis. Den Modultausch führt Tesla selbst durch.
> 
> ...


Es gibt aber viele Batterien, die gar nicht reparabel sind. Wenn man die öffnet, dann sind die halt komplett zerstört.
Genauso bei Unfallfahrzeugen mit Airbagauslösung. Die Pyrofuse ist gesprengt, das BMS gesperrt. Das wird ja nicht umsonst gemacht. So eine Batterie auf die Youtube DIY Technik nach dem Crash wieder inbetriebnehmen ist einfach Pfusch pur.

Grade die alten Tesla Batterien sind komplett unreparabel. Gibt es ja genug Teardown Videos, wo mehr geflext, gesägt und gehebelt wird als bei jeder Karosseriereparatur.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit meinen Prognosen richtig gelegen und die Zeit wird zeigen ob das so bleibt. Grade heute wieder ein EAuto zur Wartung gehabt bei 1Jahr/13000km, wo bereits 2% der echten Kapazität fehlten. Der Kunde hat davon noch nichts gemerkt, da die Kundenkapazität ja mit einem Puffer versehen ist.
Ich lese häufiger mal bei der Wartung nur so aus Interesse das BMS aus, obwohl es nicht dazu gehört und kann mir deswegen schon ein ziemlich gutes Bild machen, was auf Dauer mit den Kisten passiert.

Die Zellchemie bei EAutos ist hauptsächlich optimiert in der Hinsicht das man das Auto auch noch halbwegs bei -20°C nutzen kann. Ein Handyakku ist dann nämlich nutzlos. Das die Akkus plötzlich 10000 Ladezyklen schaffen, ohne das sich der Innenwiderstand deutlich erhöht ist leider noch keinem gelungen. Dafür bräuchte es andere Akkus die nicht auf gängigen Lithium Technologien aufbauen.

Was ich auch witzig finde das mitlerweile die ganzen neuen EAutos bei Daimler "Akkuschonprogramme" zur Auswahl haben. Dann dauert das Laden noch länger und der Akku wird nicht voll geladen. Die ersten Generationen hatten das nicht... ...hmmm was da nur dahinter steckt...  Haben wohl gemerkt das Schnellladen und Vollladen die Akkus sehr schnell killt, wie es halt schon immer war. Ist ja nun nix neues.


----------



## Flybarless (22. Oktober 2021)

2% Kapazitätsverlust nach 1 Jahr=20% nach 10 Jahren, 2mal die Woche voller Ladezyklus=1040 Zyklen in 10 Jahren.

Also meine bescheidenen Grundrechenfähigkeiten sehen nicht das ein Akku 10000 Ladezyklen je im Leben erreichen muss, braucht oder überhaupt kann , es sei den das Auto muss 100 Jahre halten..


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2021)

Vor allem sind die oberen Prozente bei Lithium Akkus/Batterien richtig bescheiden bis gar nicht zu messen. Im Zweifelsfall steht da bei Auslieferung -2%.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich könnte aber einfach langsamer fahren und 2L weniger verbrauchen.
> Wären dann 26 Euro weniger im Monat.


Das einzige was mir da helfen würde wäre, wenn durch die hohen Preise weniger Verkehr wäre... denn mein Verbrauch auf der Strecke zu Hause - Arbeitsplatz ist nach nunmehr 15 Jahren Übung ziemlich perfekt optimiert. Wenn ich komplett ungehindert fahren kann verbrauche ich 6,2 L Benzin auf 100km (was fast drei Liter unter der NEFZ Angabe des Herstellers ist!  ), weniger geht mit dem Fahrzeug nicht mehr auf der Strecke. Meistens sinds aber eher 7-8L weil man öfter von unerwarteten Linksabbiegern (Leute die auffer Bundesstraße erst dann blinken wenn die Abfahrt noch 50m weg ist... ja dem folgenden keine Chance geben irgendwie vorausschauend zu fahren) und ähnlichem ausgebremst wird.

Groß sparsamer fahren wäre nur in der Freizeit drin wo ich öfer deutlich über 10L bin (sonst bräuchte man ja kein 270 PS Auto) aber da wäre die Option wenn überhaupt gar nicht zu fahren wenns nicht wirklich nötig ist statt rumzugurken.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vor allem sind die oberen Prozente bei Lithium Akkus/Batterien richtig bescheiden bis gar nicht zu messen. Im Zweifelsfall steht da bei Auslieferung -2%.


Warum das? Das BMS kann doch sehr gut messen wieviel Ah in die Zellen rein und rausgehen und das mit seinen Lade/Entladeschlussspannungen vergleichen.



Flybarless schrieb:


> 2% Kapazitätsverlust nach 1 Jahr=20% nach 10 Jahren, 2mal die Woche voller Ladezyklus=1040 Zyklen in 10 Jahren.
> 
> Also meine bescheidenen Grundrechenfähigkeiten sehen nicht das ein Akku 10000 Ladezyklen je im Leben erreichen muss, braucht oder überhaupt kann , es sei den das Auto muss 100 Jahre halten..


Und nach 20 Jahren hast du 40% weniger Kapazität von der eh schon sehr geringen Reichweite. Wer will dann so ein Auto noch fahren? Davon mal ab das du auch viel Motorleistung verlierst durch den höheren Innenwiderstand vom Akku. Dann braucht so ein E-Smart nicht mehr 12 Sekunden 0-100 sondern bestimmt 30 Sekunden und die LKWs dahinter rasten aus.  Der Arme Smartfahrer fährt dann dauerhaft Vollgas und bekommt trotzdem ständig Kaffeebecher auf die Windschutzscheibe von wütenden Verkehrsteilnehmern. 

Ein Benziner fährt nach 20 Jahren immer noch genauso weit wie immer und hat bei guter Pflege auch noch die volle Leistung. ...btw mein alter A3 wird nächstes Jahr auch 20. 

Die letzte Batterie die ich bei einem Smart getauscht habe, war so im Eimer, das der Kunde auf dem Weg zu seiner Tante die 40km entfernt wohnt immer liegen geblieben ist, wenn es kalt war.   Als Notlösung ist er dann ohne Licht und Heizung mit offenem Fenster bei -5°C gefahren, bis er irgendwann total ausgerastet ist. Ich meine der hatte in etwa 60000km gelaufen und 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2021)

Keine Ahnung woher die Horrorgeschichten da mit den Akkus immer stammen. Die Realität ist, dass 98% aller Fahrer den Unterschied zwischen neuem und 10 Jahre altem Akku ohne auf Anzeigen zu starren nicht mal bemerken würden (genauso wenig wie sie merken dass ihr alter Benziner nur noch 130 statt 170PS hat). Und 20+ Jahre fahren auch nur die allerwenigsten Leute ihre Autos - bei so alten Karren hat man ganz andere Geldfresser dran.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum das? Das BMS kann doch sehr gut messen wieviel Ah in die Zellen rein und rausgehen und das mit seinen Lade/Entladeschlussspannungen vergleichen


Die Lade/Endladekurve von Lithiumzellen ist unglaublich flach. Deshalb wird der Akkustand bei Geräten mit Lithium-Akku auch hauptsächlich aus dem Stromfluss und einer angenommenen Kapazität berechnet, nicht (nur) aus der Zellspannung.  Ob die Annahme noch stimmt könnte man aber nur durch Tiefentladung kontrollieren, welche ja eigentlich keiner will.
Deswegen nähert man sich der Alterung eher statistisch an. Und 2% von "ganz voll" sind da eher im Bereich der Messgenauigkeit.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woher die Horrorgeschichten da mit den Akkus immer stammen. Die Realität ist, dass 98% aller Fahrer den Unterschied zwischen neuem und 10 Jahre altem Akku ohne auf Anzeigen zu starren nicht mal bemerken würden (genauso wenig wie sie merken dass ihr alter Benziner nur noch 130 statt 170PS hat). Und 20+ Jahre fahren auch nur die allerwenigsten Leute ihre Autos - bei so alten Karren hat man ganz andere Geldfresser dran.


Ich bin halt für die EAutos bei uns zuständig, seit die auf dem Markt sind und hab deswegen auch schon reichlich Probefahrtkilometer, Verbrauchsmessfahrten und was man sonst noch so macht hinter mir.
EAutos haben ja in der Regel sowieso nicht so viel Dauerleistung und sind ziemlich langsam im Gegensatz zu Verbrennern und wenn du dann einen mit alter Batterie hast, stehst du nur noch auf dem Gas um im Verkehr mitzukommen. Ich denke das werden deutlich mehr Leute merken.

Ich bin durch meinen Beruf da natürlich extrem sensibel und merke auch bei Benzinern sofort, wenn die Kiste nicht ganz so läuft wie er sollte. Viele bemerken auch bei ihren Benzinern das irgendwas nicht stimmt, ganz einfach weil die Kiste nicht mehr ansatzweise Topspeed läuft. Das ist sowieso ein sehr guter Indikator ob ein Auto noch die volle Leistung hat oder nicht.
Fährt es Endgeschwindigkeit ja oder nein? Wenn ja -> volle Leistung da. Wenn nein, stimmt was nicht. Selbst 30 Jahre+ alte Autos fahren in der Regel auch noch wunderbar ihre Endgeschwindigkeit. Bei Verbrennern ist das ansich kein Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Oktober 2021)

Glaub ich dir alles, ich sag ja nur dass Leute die nicht aus der Branche kommen und sich auch weniger für sowas interessieren das alles nicht bemerken würden. Selbst ich würde nicht garantieren dass ich bemerken würde wenn ich ab morgen nur 240 statt 270PS hätte - denn Topspeed fahren ist wenn der Topspeed 250 Klamotten sind doch eher selten (ich glaub 2x hab ichs in 10 Jahren gemacht) und selbst das hilft nicht weils abgeregelt ist. Und "normale" nicht-Autoverrückte? Bis (als Beispiel) meine Mutter merkt dass irgendwas nicht stimmt müsste ihr Golf entweder gefühlte 50% der Leistung verloren haben oder derart unangenehme/laute Geräusche machen dass sie das Radio nicht mehr hört


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Oktober 2021)

Wenn die Autos einen Limiter haben mache ich in der Regel eine 100-200 Messung um zu bestätigen das meine Reparatur erfolgreich war. Bei den ganz schnellen Autos ist fehlende Leistung nur durch Gefühl zu ermitteln deutlich schwerer. 
Aber trotzdem habe ich ganz viele Kunden die plötzlich merken das ihr Auto nicht mehr richtig geht, obwohl keine Lampe an ist oder irgendeine Fehlermeldung kommt. Die fahren auch oft nicht besonders schnell.
Wenn man so eine Mutti hinter dem Steuer hat die ihren Bremssattel verliert und das nicht mal merkt, dann ist sowieso alles zu spät.  Das sind dann aber meist auch echte Härtefälle. Viele kennen sich zwar mit der Technik nicht aus aber merken wenn irgendwas sich nicht richtig anfühlt.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Oktober 2021)

Mehr als 99% der Autofahrer sind gar nicht in der Lage je Endgeschwindigkeit zu fahren… fällt also nicht auf


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Es kommt immer auch drauf an, für wieviel die eingekauft haben.


Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass die alle nen anderen Zulieferer haben. Die angesprochenen Tankstellen sind hier alle im Umkreis von 15km. Und bei der, die das Zeug für um und bei 90ct verkauft, wurde das Zeug schon letztes Jahr für 70ct vertickt.


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2021)

Habe mir die Tage eine rusEFI Proteus gekauft, leider dauert es noch ein paar Tage, bis sie da ist


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2021)

> This project is NOT for emissions controlled or safety critical applications. This project is for race cars, snow blowers, fixed engine applications, and science experiments.


Willst du einen deiner 12 Zylinder von der Straße holen?


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht...
Nein, ist nicht für mich. Diese Klausel schreiben die Amis immer dazu, das muss so. Bei den Vector-Produkten, die zum Applizieren verwendet werden (vor allem bei CANape) ist ein fetter Disclaimer deswegen beim Start, wegen Haftung und blah blah blah. Die sind da etwas kaputt...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Oktober 2021)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Bei den Vector-Produkten, die zum Applizieren verwendet werden (vor allem bei CANape) ist ein fetter Disclaimer deswegen beim Start


Kenne ich... "You must not use this product in the USA".
Aber du machst dann beim TÜV eine "echte" Abgasmessung oder wie läuft es da?


----------



## Zeiss (23. Oktober 2021)

Genau, steht ganz fett drauf, wenn man CANoe startet... ja, danke, interessiert nicht.

Die normale Abgasuntersuchung, die die Euro2 Fahrzeuge eben haben. Einmal wird im Leerlauf und dann bei erhöhren Drehzahl gemessen, kennst es ja selbst. Wenn Störluftventile dran sind (hat meiner nicht und nie gehabt) dann machen sie einen oder beide auf um zu sehen ob die Lambdaregelung auch tatsächlich funktioniert. Da geht das Gemisch erst in Richtung mager und dann muss er das einregeln. Die Proteus läuft (auch, wenn man es will) im ClosedLoop und man stellt quasi AFR ein, Parameter ab wann der Spaß aktiv sein soll (Temperatur, AFR-Abweichung, etc) und dann läuft es mehr oder weniger von selbst.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-38O6jSyiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bin ich froh das auch schon andere die Erfahrung gemacht haben, das EV Akkus im Schnitt nur 8-10 Jahre halten.  Da wird es in 10 Jahren nen böses Erwachen geben.


----------



## Flybarless (17. November 2021)

Welche reinen E-Autos gab es den vor 8-10 Jahren in nennenswerten Stückzahlen hier zu kaufen? Glaub ausser 
Nissan Leaf, BMW i3 und ein paar Tesla Roadster gab es da nicht wirklich viel was man einfach kaufen konnte. Mag 
sein das bei Autos aus der Zeit der ein oder andere Akku die komplette Grätche gemacht hat. Daraus aber jetzt zu 
schliessen das dies bei allen anderen und später erschienenden Akkugenerationen der Fall sein wird ist schon etwas hochgegriffen, meinste nicht? 

Ich habe mir aus Gründen selber noch ein Benzin Auto erst vor 2 Monaten bestellt, bin aber schon ziemlich viele E-
Autos gefahren und haette mir auch gerne jetzt schon ein E-Auto geholt. Leider ist der Markt für Autos an den ich 
Spass haette noch sehr klein. Und da ich nicht zuhause Laden kann wäre ich auch auf eine bessere Ladeinfrastruktur angewiesen. Aber das naechste Auto in 5-10 Jahren  wird mit Sicherheit ein E-Auto werden, Und ich mache mir
um die Akkus bis dahin wenig sorgen. Wenn der Markt erstmal gross genug ist werden auch Recycling und 
Reparaturmöglichkeiten und vor allem die Preise bis dahin sich entwickelt haben das ich kaum glaube das es dann
das "grosse böse erwachen" geben wird von dehnen so viele "E-Auto Skeptiker" dauern erzählen. 

Ich verstehe ja das es für viele die Ihr Auto vor allem nicht nur als reines Transportmittel sehen der ganze Umbruch
der jetzt gerade erst startet ein Dorn im Auge ist. Mag selber Motorsport, schnelle Autos etc.
Ich werde den Wandel aber nicht stoppen können, egal wieviel Energie ich aufwende um E Autos schlecht zu 
machen usw. Die Welt dreht sich halt weiter. Und noch ist es ja nicht vorbei. Wer möchte wird auch in 10 Jahren 
noch mit seinem Benzinern durch die Gegend fahren können, den Motorsound lauschen oder was weiss ich.

Ich sehe aber auch das es Politisch und Gesellschaftlich gewollt ist das sich etwas an der Mobilität wie wir sie bisher
hatten ändern wird und muss auf dauer. Also freu dich doch einfach so lange es noch geht an deinen Autos und kuck
einfach wenn es soweit ist und nicht mehr anders geht was dann Phase ist. Bis dahin nur rumheulen und sich ärgern
bringt doch nichts. Und gerade weil die Uhr langsam tickt für die Autos die wir aktuell so lieben habe ich mich 
nochmal für ein Benziner, sogar mit Handschaltung entschieden als "letzten" Verbrenner (Turbo und Frontantrieb 
liess sich leider auch finanziel nicht mehr vermeiden...) bin aber trotzdem jetzt schon gespannt was danach kommen 
wird. 

Und bis mein neues Auto mit dem "Seelenlosen" Turbo Motor kommt erfreu ich mich halt aktuell noch an meinen 
M54 Motor, schon lange wissend das es besser für meine Möglichkeiten  für mich unter der Haube nicht mehr 
werden wird.. Aber deswegen habe ich nie die Motivation gehabt die letzten 10 Jahre gegen die ganzen 
Aufgepumpten und Drehunwilligen, Frontgetriebenen  Direktschaltkrüppel zu wettern... Mir doch egal
was andere Fahren und mögen. Sollen doch alle machen was sie wollen, noch zwingt dich ja keiner ein EAuto
fahren zu müssen. Also einfach locker bleiben.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. November 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Welche reinen E-Autos gab es den vor 8-10 Jahren in nennenswerten Stückzahlen hier zu kaufen?


Da könntestt du aber auch so argumentieren :

Wenn vor 8-10 Jahren noch wenig E-Autos unterwegs waren, wie krass werden die Mengen alter Akkus, dann erst in 8-10 Jahren sein, im Vergleich zu jetzt?


----------



## Flybarless (17. November 2021)

Natürlich wird das mehr werden, aber dann wird auch der Markt zum Recycling, Wiederaufbereiten etc. da sein.
Und dadurch wird sich da einiges tun. Die Akkuentwicklung geht ja auch weiter. Die Preise für Ersatzakkus werden 
auch fallen so das ein aufbereiteter Akku bis dahin dann auch nicht mehr grössere kosten verursacht wie heute ein 
neuer Rumpfmotor uä. Und in der Zeit werden die die heute schon ein E Auto fahren und all das Geld was sonst in 
Motoröl, Kerzen, Filter, AT Turbos etc. schön beiseite gelegt haben sich davon schon einen neuen Akku kaufen können 
wenn sie den wollen oder müssen....einfach mal abwarten. Die Autowelt wird schon noch ne Weile weiterdrehen, auch mit E Autos. Und ich glaube es wird gar nicht so schlecht werden am Ende wie viele befürchten.  Einzig sicher ist das es 
leiser wird, aber wenn das am Ende das einzige ist was "schlechter" wird, dann ist das halt so. 

Ich mag altersbedingt natürlich auch gerne ältere Autos, wenn ich aber daran zurückdenke wie einen in den späten 
80er Jahren die Augen geträhnt haben wenn man als Kind an der Hauptstrasse an der Busshaltestelle gewartet hat 
und so, Ja da vermisse ich zb. die katlosen Vergaser Autos von damals doch im Alltag gar nicht mehr. Und ich denke für 
die meisten wird es in 20 Jahren genauso sein wenn sie an den ganzen Lärm denken, den man "damals" noch 
ausgesetzt war als Sie an der Bushaltestelle gewartet haben, der Bus der andere Linie vor einem dann "Losdonnerte"
usw. Am Ende ist alles bisher immer besser geworden, und immer fing alles so an das man erstmal skeptisch sein 
konnte. Das war so als die Gurtpflicht (hinten) eingeführt wurde (kann ich mich noch dunkel dran erinnern als Kind, 
was ein frevel damals...) das war so als der Katalysator aufkam (wer will den ein Auto das plötzlich 10-15% weniger 
Leistung hat wie vorher?), und das ist jetzt so weil die Leute vor allem den Sound vermissen und nicht mehr 700km am 
Stück ohne Pause in den Urlaub donnern dürfen. Wird sich alles Regeln....


----------



## Olstyle (17. November 2021)

Ich fahr jetzt jedenfalls sowas meist elektrisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Wenn ich "Glück" habe bekomm ich auf den Rückruf der Batterie dieses Baujahres auch noch eine neue geschenkt  .


----------



## Captn (18. November 2021)

Das hat ja nicht nur was mit dem Sound zu tun. Da reicht Ottonormal vermutlich auch so eine Verarschebox, die den Sound simuliert. So viel Zeit wie ich im Auto verbringe, muss das aber auch nach was aussehen. 
Ja, ich weiß es gibt genügend Leute, für die ein Auto ein Verbrauchs- und kein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist. So sehen die Kisten dann aber auch aus, wenn die in der Werkstatt landen und da ist Covid  das geringste Übel, vor dem sich der Mechaniker fürchten muss...
Aber allein designtechnisch kann ich den E-Autos nichts abgewinnen und selbst Tesla, was gelegentlich noch geht, ist verarbeitungstechnisch einfach murks. Wer es  mag bitte, aber gefühlt bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass ein E-Auto unbedingt aussehen muss, als hätte das Designteam  "bewusstseinserweiternde Substanzen" konsumiert. Das gleicht in etwa der Kunst von heute, bei der mehrere Millionen Dollar für ein Stück Leinwand ausgegeben werden, obwohl der Küstler vermutlich 30min zugebracht hat, um seine Baumarktfarbe "aufwendig" in Form eines Rechteck draufzuklatschen. 
Um die Haltbarkeit der Akkus mache ich mir tatsächlich weniger Gedanken, aber man sollte vielleicht mal überlegen, was mit dem Müll passieren soll, wenn sich das Zeug jetzt schon stapelt. Da braucht mir dann auch keiner mehr was von Umweltschutz erzählen...
Mich stört hingegen immer noch der Umstand, dass ich nicht ewig mit dem Ladem beschäftigt sein will, wenn ich lange Strecken fahre und das tue ich oft genug. Da nervt mich das lahme Tanken mit LPG schon genug .
Und nein, ich fange sicherlich nicht an vier Taschen Privat- und Dienstkleidung im Zug zu transportieren.
Es ist ohnehin fraglich, wo man denn (angenommen, dass E-Autos den Verbrenner in den Zulassungszahlen in den nächsten Jahren verdrängen) in den nächsten Jahren den Strom herbeziehen will. Gerade im Winter dürfte das interessant werden. Dann wird das Zeug nämlich auch schön teuer werden...


----------



## Flybarless (18. November 2021)

Also designtechnisch sehe ich bei den meisten E autos keine grossen Unterschiede zu dem was an "normalen" Autos 
derzeit auf dem Markt kommt. Und die Autos die es mit allen Antriebsarten gibt sehen meist auch bis evtl. mal nen 
zugemachten Kühlergrill genauso gut oder schlecht aus egal ob E oder V Antrieb (Mini,  E-Opels etc.). 

Design ist aber eh Geschmackssache, Ich mag nichts was irgendwie nach SUV aussieht, und stimmt schon. Ein grosser
Teil der E-Autos gehen halt in die Richtung weil sich so die Akkus leicht unterbringen lassen. Deswegen war auch der 
Mini-E der einzige von den kleinere Elektrowagen der in meiner engeren Auswahl bei meiner letzten Autobestellung 
kam.

Teslas mag ich auch nicht so vom Design, sind dafür halt kunkurenzlos vom CW-Wert her wodurch sie halt auch mit 
die geringsten Fahrverbräuche haben . Aber mit einen Taycan, Hyundai Ioniq 5 oder den dicken Audi Etron irgendwas 
käme ich mit dem Design schon zurecht. Waren aber ausserhalb meines Budgets....


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2021)

Der i3 und iX von BMW sind wirklich hässlich, der Rest sieht imo ziemlich normal aus.
Den non-Sound finde ich sowieso eines der schicksten Features im EV-Modus. Also Vorteil statt Nachteil.


----------



## Flybarless (18. November 2021)

I3s fand ich jetzt so dermassen "anders" das er auch zeitweilig in meiner "Beobachtungsliste" war. Leider fand ich die Sitze so schlecht das er deshalb nach Probefahrt rausgefallen war. Beim Tesla 3 war das auch mit der grösste Punkt weswegen ich ihn verworfen habe (vom allgemeinem Design abgesehen, Ladeinfrastruktur hatte grösseren Reiz ausgelösst bei mir).


----------



## Captn (19. November 2021)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Also designtechnisch sehe ich bei den meisten E autos keine grossen Unterschiede zu dem was an "normalen" Autos
> derzeit auf dem Markt kommt. Und die Autos die es mit allen Antriebsarten gibt sehen meist auch bis evtl. mal nen
> zugemachten Kühlergrill genauso gut oder schlecht aus egal ob E oder V Antrieb (Mini,  E-Opels etc.).


Es gibt da schon einige Modelle, bei denen ich mir echt an den Kopf fasse. Der i3 ist vermutlich das erste, was einem da einfällt, aber durch die Bank weg, finde ich das alles mehr als gewöhungsbedürftig, was VW, BMW und Mercedes da hinstellt. Aber vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass die Kisten heutzutage sowieso nicht mehr in Gänze meinem Geschmack entsprechen. An den Taycan hatte ich zum Beispiel gar nicht mehr gedacht. Das ist wirklich ein schönes Auto, aber auch einfach sackteuer 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der i3 und iX von BMW sind wirklich hässlich, der Rest sieht imo ziemlich normal aus.
> Den non-Sound finde ich sowieso eines der schicksten Features im EV-Modus. Also Vorteil statt Nachteil.


Naja, mittlerweile müssen die ja nach EU-Recht irgendein Geräusch von sich geben. Der Zoe eine Straße weiter zum Beispiel klingt wie ne fliegende Untertasse. Das ist zur Abwechslung mal ganz lustig .
Aber wirklich lauter als das Abrollgeräusch ist das auch nicht. Vermutlich wollen  die nicht, dass die Leute mit ihrem Smartphone in der Hand vom E-Auto überrollt werden ...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2021)

Es geht dabei tatsächlich nur um den langsamen Fahrbereich auf Parkplätzen usw. dass man ein Fahrzeug akustisch überhaupt wahrnehmen kann, was bei geringer Geschwindigkeit mit BEVs echt schwer sein kann, wo der Verbrenner ein leuchtes Geräusch von sich gibt.
Das muss auch nur bis zu ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit da sein; eigentlich hieß es, das Geräusch solle dem verbrenner nachempfundne sein. Ein fliegende Untertasse wird selten einen Verbrenner nutzen


----------



## Captn (19. November 2021)

Also wie ein Verbrenner klingt das nicht. Außer es gibt seit neuestem Motoren, die nur mit Turbo laufen. Das klingt halt so ein bisschen wie aus nem uralt Sci-Fi Film. Hat auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2021)

Ein bisschen nach Ufo klingt meiner im EV Modus auch. Aber das hör ich erst bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten deutlich, deswegen gehe ich nicht davon aus dass das künstlich erzeugt wird sondern schlicht das Fahrgeräusch des Elektromotors ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. November 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein bisschen nach Ufo klingt meiner im EV Modus auch.


Ich dachte bisher das ist eigentlich nur gewöhnmungsbedürftig. Aber letzte Woche hat mich ein Arbeitskollege mitgenommen in seinem neuen Kona. Also das künstliche Geräusch ist echt nervig - und dann wenn man auf SPORT stellt wirds einfach noch lauter. 

Ich würde das künstliche Fahrgeräusch nach außen bis 50 km/h oder so durchaus abgeben um eben Passanten nicht kalt zu erwischen aber dieses künstliche Zeug im Innenraum ist echt furchtbar. Ich mag diese "Soundaktuatoren" bei Verbrennern schon nicht wirklich aber bei den Elektros find ichs echt schlimm. Klingt wien nicht gewarteter Fahrstuhl.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. November 2021)

innen ist bei BEV ja wirklich das letzte.


----------



## DARPA (19. November 2021)

In Sachen künstlichen Sound finde ich den Taycan richtig gut gemacht. Raumschiff deluxe


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2021)

Am besten von außen den Sound eines Tie Fighter, da machen die Leute freiwillig Platz.


----------



## Captn (20. November 2021)

Aber dann bitte auch mit dem Sound der Bewaffnung


----------



## FetterKasten (20. November 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Das hat ja nicht nur was mit dem Sound zu tun. Da reicht Ottonormal vermutlich auch so eine Verarschebox, die den Sound simuliert.


Diese "Verarschebox" hast du heutzutage eigentlich auch in jedem Verbrenner.
Richtiger Sound ist kein Argument mehr für ein Auto, weil praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden. Der Zug ist seit ein paar Jahren abgefahren.

Man hat heutzutage eigtl. nur noch die Wahl zwischen offensichtlichem Fake oder verstecktem Fake für Dumme.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. November 2021)

Du hast  noch die Gruppe vergessen die Geld dafür ausgibt damit es auch aussen noch lauter wird und dann am besten noch das alles leicht „optimiert“ damit entsprechende Verbote noch schneller kommen weil man ja zeigen muss dass man einen schon aus 3km Entfernung hört


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2021)

Keine Ahnung warum sich alle heute so aufregen über schönen Motorensound. Den BMW 2002 von meinem Vater konnte man aus dem 3km Luftlinie entfernten Ort hören, wenn er Gas gemacht hat. Es gibt doch nix geileres.

Ist übrigens 100% mit Tüv gewesen und man darf damit heute immer noch so fahren. Hat damals niemanden gestört, nur in den letzten Jahren ist es wohl in Mode gekommen Autos zu hassen. Sollen die ganzen Naturfetischisten doch in die Natur ziehen, wo außer Grünzeug nix los ist dann haben die ihre Ruhe und wir unseren Motorklang. Richtig lächerlich.


----------



## Captn (21. November 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Sollen die ganzen Naturfetischisten doch in die Natur ziehen, wo außer Grünzeug nix los ist dann haben die ihre Ruhe und wir unseren Motorklang. Richtig lächerlich.


Die beschweren sich ja dann auch über die Bauern vor Ort, wenn die nachts Feldarbeit betreiben oder über den seit Jahrzehnten ansässigen Fußballverein, weil das ja da auch mal laut werden kann auf dem Platz. Den Mist kann sich keiner ausdenken... Dann sollen die sich nen Keller mieten und den mit Bauschaum abdichten.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (21. November 2021)

Na da muss man schon beide Seiten sehen. Lärm macht auf Dauer krank, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten. 
Und das auch PKW etwas leiser werden mussten als in den 70ern, ja, aber, klar, echter Motorsound ist schon cool. 

Beim BEV ist das für mich aber, abseits des Sounds für die Fußgänger, dass die das Auto nicht überhören, eigentlich total quark. 
Von nem BEV erwarte ich Ruhe.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Na da muss man schon beide Seiten sehen. Lärm macht auf Dauer krank, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten.
> Und das auch PKW etwas leiser werden mussten als in den 70ern, ja, aber, klar, echter Motorsound ist schon cool.
> 
> Beim BEV ist das für mich aber, abseits des Sounds für die Fußgänger, dass die das Auto nicht überhören, eigentlich total quark.
> Von nem BEV erwarte ich Ruhe.


Dann müssten alle hier in der Umgebung tot sein. Ich wohne neben einer 4spurigen Eisenbahn und in der Nähe einer Autobahn. Hier ist es nie leise.

Davon mal abgesehen genieße ich es, wenn abends beim grillen es mal wieder einer seinem Bike richtig besorgt und auf dem Zubringer jeden Gang bis in den Begrenzer zieht.  Dann kommt halt alle paar Minuten ein scheppernder Güterzug vorbei, wo man das Gespräch dann halt für ein paar Sekunden unterbricht, weil man sonst eh nix versteht.

Ich finde das eher störend wenn ich mal irgendwo bin, wo es super leise ist. Kann ich richtig schlecht bei einschlafen.


----------



## Flybarless (21. November 2021)

Und deswegen muss es jeder andere auch mögen? Und so ein Satz wie "dann müssten alle hier
schon tot sein", Schon bisschen dämlich. Gibt genug Studien darüber wie sich dauerhafter Lärm
auf die Gesundheit auswirkt. Kannst du ja gern für dich ignorieren. Du bist aber nicht allein auf
der Welt.

Man gewöhnt sich halt an Lärm. Aber ob es wirklich "Gesund" ist wenn man bei Ruhe nicht mal
mehr einschlafen kann? Ich weiss nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2021)

@tbf
Ich kann dir hier eine Wohnung oder Haus in der Nähe vom Flughafen empfehlen.
Dann baust dir noch die Dämmung aus und du hast deinen Lärm.
Ich hab genug Lärm auf der Arbeit, zuhause will ich meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2021)

Für mich ist es ja auch kein Grund wiede rmal zu wettern, nru weil auf der Bundesstraße etwa 300m weg, wieder einer Meint, er müsse die Sau raus lassen (solaneg er dabei keinen gefährdet, was heir allerdings leider alltäglich ist). Aber wenn das jeder täte,  wäre das auch wieder unangenehm. Ich boin schon mit dem Punkt, "mehr Ruhe" in ein Dorf gezogen, um eben nicht 5000 Autos am Tag vorm Haus vorbeifahrne zu haben, um nicht dne Verkehrslärm täglich im Übemaß zu haben (man hört hier schon noch was; Gruselig war es letztes Jahr zu den Ausgangssperren, da war wirklich totenstille).

Wenn man sich an ein gewissen Geräuschniveau gewöhnt hat, ja, das ist dann seltsam ohne, aber, gesund ist eben ab Lautstärke X (kenne den wert nicht aus dem Kopf) das Thema nicht mehr.
Man stirbt aber da nicht am Lärm, sondern an anderem; was aber durch den Lärm begünstigt werden kann.


Nebenbei, wenn man Geräusche vermeiden kann, ohen das es echte Einschränkungen gibt, kann man das ja auch tun. Ein PKW muss eben nicht immer krach machen; ist doch völliger quark. Bei nem Güterzug geht es eben nicht leiser, ...
Wer Motorsound pur will, muss eben dann auf die Rennstrecke zu entsprechenden Veranstalltungen  (Hier wäre ich dann dafür, dass man die Geräuschemmisionsgrenzen für bestimmte Veranstalltungen mal aussetzt)


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @tbf
> Ich kann dir hier eine Wohnung oder Haus in der Nähe vom Flughafen empfehlen.
> Dann baust dir noch die Dämmung aus und du hast deinen Lärm.
> Ich hab genug Lärm auf der Arbeit, zuhause will ich meine Ruhe haben.


20 Meter von einem Güterzug entfernt is deutlich lauter als ein Flugzeug.


----------



## Captn (22. November 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wer Motorsound pur will, muss eben dann auf die Rennstrecke zu entsprechenden Veranstalltungen  (Hier wäre ich dann dafür, dass man die Geräuschemmisionsgrenzen für bestimmte Veranstalltungen mal aussetzt)


Dafür gibt es Regelgrenzen? Oo



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 20 Meter von einem Güterzug entfernt is deutlich lauter als ein Flugzeug.


Naja, da ich beides schon arbeitsbedingt hinter mir habe, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ein Flugzeug gerade beim Start deutlich lauter ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. November 2021)

@Captn ja, leider, je nach Rennstrecke sind bestimmte Grenzen trotzdem gegeben; mal eben nen Ford Capri RS Sauger da laufen zu lassen ist auch nicht mehr überall zulässig; wobei der aber mit zu dem Hefstigsten gehören dürfte was in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts über Rennstrecken fuhr.

Edit:
Hier ein kleiner Fahrbericht   https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/oldtimer/ford-capri-rs-im-tracktest-lauter-als-ein-duesen-jet/


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. November 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Naja, da ich beides schon arbeitsbedingt hinter mir habe, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ein Flugzeug gerade beim Start deutlich lauter ist.


Wenn man direkt daneben steht vielleicht. Nur ich glaube es wird niemand erlauben das man sein Haus direkt auf dem Rollfeld baut.  Direkt neben einem Gleis kann man aber bauen.
In Hamburg ist ja der Flughafen mitten in der Stadt und wenn man dann genau da steht wo die Flugzeuge am dichtesten über den Häusen sind, kann man sich draußen noch problemlos unterhalten...zumal das Geräusch nur sehr kurz ist im Gegensatz zu einem Zug.

War schon öfters dort von daher kann ichs gut vergleichen.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2021)

Anscheinend ja nicht. 
Aber du lebst eh in deiner eigenen Welt.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. November 2021)

Captn schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Regelgrenzen? Oo


Es gibt bei vielen Rennstecken in Deutschland Lärmmessstellen.
Wenn du da über der Grenze bist, dann holen sie dich mit ner schwarzen Flagge raus.
Für richige Rennveranstaltungen haben die Strecken dann ein gewisses Kontingent an Lärmtagen, wo sie die Grenze überschreiten können.

Im Straßenverkehr alles einfacher "illegal" unterwegs zu sein, weil die Chance kontrolliert zu werden minimal ist.


----------



## fatlace (23. November 2021)

Ich bin letztes Jahr aus der „Innenstadt“ bei uns im Dorf, in eine Kleine Siedlung voller alter Menschen gezogen, da wird man aufeinmal hellhöriger als man das gewohnt ist
jetzt geht mir der A3 8L fahrer mit seinem kaputten Auspuff der am ende der Strasse wohnt auch auf den Sack  
Mein Golf hab ich auch wieder auf OEM Aga umgerüstet, der is auch wieder leise, wollt nicht immer alle nachbarn um 5uhr morgens beim Kaltstart in der Garage wecken  
Der sieht mit seinen 114er Carbon endrohren nur so aus als wäre er laut


----------



## dekay55 (11. Dezember 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Es gibt bei vielen Rennstecken in Deutschland Lärmmessstellen.
> Wenn du da über der Grenze bist, dann holen sie dich mit ner schwarzen Flagge raus.
> Für richige Rennveranstaltungen haben die Strecken dann ein gewisses Kontingent an Lärmtagen, wo sie die Grenze überschreiten können.
> 
> Im Straßenverkehr alles einfacher "illegal" unterwegs zu sein, weil die Chance kontrolliert zu werden minimal ist.



Gibt auch  Veranstalter die Trackday´s ermöglichen wo auch kein Limit ist, zumindest in Hockenheim kannst in nem Gewissen Zeitfenster mit den Lautesten Rennwagen über den Ring ballern, da hab ich schon so einige alte Laute Rennwagen gehört und gesehen, wobei "unsere" AMG GT3 mitunter zu den Lautesten überhaupt gehören neben Audi R8 LMS GT3, passiert auch gern mal das ma untersagt bekommt den Motor Warmlaufen zu lassen 5 Minuten bevor es losgeht    Aber zwischen  9 und 12  kannst Lärm machen, und zwischen 14 und 17 Uhr nochmal, manchmal auch schon ab 13 Uhr unter der Woche.

Und in der Werkstatt nunja also bisher hat sich noch kein Nachbar beschwert glaub ich zumindest mal, wenn wir dir GT3´s in der Halle anwerfen und Laufen lassen hört man die Klingel nicht


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich "Glück" habe bekomm ich auf den Rückruf der Batterie dieses Baujahres auch noch eine neue geschenkt


War übrigens so. 1 Woche gratis Upgrade auf A6 und nun steckt ein neuer Akku drin


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Dezember 2021)

So.. mal wieder das übliche Spiel.. Batterie laden weil das Auto zu lange stand  Wenn der Chrysler voll ist, gehts an die 2 Motorräder...


----------



## FetterKasten (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich versteh nicht, warum die Autos in den Konfiguratoren immer so hässlich sind oder es nur ein paar Einstellungen gibt, aus denen man sie betrachten kann.
Die sollten sich von Forza ne Scheibe abschneiden.
Kann man den Innenraum besser begutachten als in jedem Konfigurator. Leider gibts halt nicht so viele Autos zur Auswahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

bin mit meinem skoda kamiq jetzt nach 1 Jahr  super zufrieden.
wollte ich normal anmerken 😀
nur die ständigen Softwareupdates gehen mit auf den sack


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Freunde des KFZ. Ich suche gerade nach Empfehlungen für Equipment um Reifen selbst zu wechseln.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Wagenhebern und Drehmomentschlüsseleln die ihr empfehlen könnt? 
Tiefstes KFZ ist zZ ein VW Golf Mk8 Clubsport.

LG


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2021)

Du meinst bestimmt Räder. 
Wagenheber nehm ich den originalen VAG, nen Radkreuz zum lösen, Akkuschrauber um die Schrauben schnell aus/einzuschrauben und nen billigen Drehmomentschlüssel zum knacken.




__





						Alpha Tools Drehmomentschlüssel (5 -tlg., 28 - 210 Nm, ½″) | BAUHAUS
					

Alpha Tools Drehmomentschlüssel kaufen bei BAUHAUS: 5 -tlg., 28 - 210 Nm, ½″ Online bestellen oder Reservieren & Abholen im Fachcentrum




					www.bauhaus.info
				



Der ist im Prinzip der Gleiche.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2021)

Nachdem mir der originale VW (/Seat) Wagenheber mal bei aufgebocktem Wagen gebrochen ist und mir die Hand zwischen Reifen und Karosserie eingeklemmt hat (es ist zum Glück nix weiter passiert, Hand war blau aber nicht kaputt und am Auto war auch nix - ist aber interessant dass man im Notfall ein Auto tatsächlich anheben kann obwohl ich jetz kein Muskelprotz bin - sonst würde ich da heute noch sitzen...) hab ich mir nen großen geholt. Nix spezielles, son 50€ Ding im Obi aber halt massiv/hydraulisch.

Ansonsten - Radkreuz und Drehmomentschlüssel, muss ebenfalls nix teures sein (es kommt entgegen mancher Autofreaks im zivilen Bereich nicht auf +/- 10 Nm an^^), der Akkuschrauber ist optional.

Insgesamt kommts wenn du jetzt keine Nobel- oder Extremsportkarossen fährst nicht wirklich drauf an was du da benutzt, Hauptsache du hast Werkzeug dafür. Die Billigmarken der bekannten Baumarktketten (Alphatools, Luxtools,...) tuns hier.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. Dezember 2021)

Danke für die Antworten, dann werde ich Mal im Baumarkt shoppen gehen.

Und ja ich meine Räder, auf meinem Berg aus der Kindheit hat man das immer falsch gesagt, ist wohl hängen geblieben .


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/HAZET-Drehmoment-Schl%C3%BCssel-Skaleneinteilung-Bet%C3%A4tigungsrichtung-5122-2CT/dp/B001C9XJKG/
		






__





						Projahn 1/2 Zoll Extra Tiefe Schlag Stecknuss für Alufelgen 17 mm 382117 : Amazon.de: Baumarkt
					

Elektro- und Handwerkzeuge online - Projahn 1/2 Zoll Extra Tiefe Schlag Stecknuss für Alufelgen 17 mm 382117. Projahn 1/2 Zoll Extra Tiefe Schlag Stecknuss für Alufelgen 17 mm 382117.



					www.amazon.de
				






			https://www.amazon.de/BGS-2897-Hydraulischer-Wagenheber-Aluminium-Stahl-Konstruktion/dp/B075DCMVZK/
		


Optional:


			https://www.amazon.de/Makita-DTW700Z-Schlagschrauber-ohne-Ladeger%C3%A4t/dp/B08HN48666/
		


Billigwerkzeug sorgt nur dafür das man es irgendwann im Gesicht hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2021)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Billigwerkzeug sorgt nur dafür das man es irgendwann im Gesicht hat.


Prinzipiell stimmt das zwar aber für 2x im Jahr ein paar Räder zu tauschen ist das einfach (wenn man mit dem Werkzeug sonst nix macht) irrelevant bzw. passiert nicht. Auch der billige Drehmomentschlüssel wird bei den ~120 Nm für Alufelgen nie "im Gesicht" landen (und die Genauigkeit ist dafür auch nebensächlich) und das Radkreuz das ich verwende ist mehrfach vererbt ich glaub aus den 70er Jahren.

Ich bin grundsätzlich auch dafür, gutes Werkzeug zu haben (ich hab auch viel Hazet-zeug) nur man mus auch den Anwendungsfall berücksichtigen. Wer häufiger schraubt und mit korrekten Drehmomenten anziehen muss --> klar der Hazetschlüssel. Wenns nur darum geht mal ne Radmutter anzuziehen und irgendwas zwischen 100 und 150 Nm zu treffen --> da tuts auchn 20€-Obiteil.
Mit dem fetten Makitading wird ein Ungeübter wesentlich eher Schrauben und Felgen vernichten wenn er aus Versehen die 1000 Nm die das Ding kann auf die Schraube ballert^^


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab mich schon ein paar mal wegen Werkzeug verletzt was gebrochen ist, da würde ich niemals jemandem auch noch Billigwerkzeug empfehlen, was meistens nach ein paar mal benutzen auseinanderfliegt. 
Festgegammelte Radschrauben sind übrigens in der Werkstatt das was mit Abstand am meisten Werkzeug killt. Im Schrank liegen immer reichlich Ersatznüsse. ...achja und T30 und 21er Sechskant Nüsse sind auch absolutes Verschleißmaterial.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2021)

Die festgefressenen mache ich immer noch mit dem uralten Radkreuz + Verlängerungsrohr auf... bis jetzt gehts^^
Vielleicht war die Qualität vor 50 Jahren aber auch noch besser. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2021)

Hmm, mein "billiges Zeug" hält seit ca 15 Jahren.
Vollkommen ausreichend für 2mal im Jahr Räder wechseln.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. Dezember 2021)

Lohnen sich eigentlich die Gummiköpfe für Wagenheber oder helfen die nur gegen Kratzer an der Aufnahme? 🤨


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2021)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Lohnen sich eigentlich die Gummiköpfe für Wagenheber oder helfen die nur gegen Kratzer an der Aufnahme? 🤨


Die sollte man haben - denn neben der Vermeidung von Kratzern verteilen sie auch die Last gleichmäßig. Dadurch verhinderst du, dass du dir wenns blöd läuft Dellen in die Karosserie/Falz/... drückst wenn ohne Gulli Metall auf Metall liegt.
Dafür breauchts nicht zwingend spezielle "Wagenhebergummis", ganz normale Hartgummiplatten in vernünftiger Stärke tuns genauso, die kosten fast nix.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2021)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Lohnen sich eigentlich die Gummiköpfe für Wagenheber oder helfen die nur gegen Kratzer an der Aufnahme? 🤨


Autos immer mit Hartgummiunterlagen anheben. Metall auf Metall ist rutschig wie sau. Kann schonmal passiert das die Kiste dann unten liegt.
...davon mal ganz abgesehen das die Schweller dann rosten wie sau, wenn das Auto keine Kunststoff-Wagenheberaufnahmen hat.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die festgefressenen mache ich immer noch mit dem uralten Radkreuz + Verlängerungsrohr auf... bis jetzt gehts^^
> Vielleicht war die Qualität vor 50 Jahren aber auch noch besser. Keine Ahnung.


Nur weil etwas alt ist, ist es doch nicht gleich schlechter.  Und da Stahl nicht altert, ist er in 100 Jahren immer noch genauso gut.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Dezember 2021)

Stahl altert also nicht, sehr interessant.


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2022)

Bei ihm nicht. Vermutlich das Werkzeug verloren bevor es altern kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Januar 2022)

Stahl altert natürlich, aber seinen wir mal ehrlich, bei nem Wagenheber dürfte das wohl z. B. nicht merklich sein, und auch bei Schraubendrehern und Steckschlüsseln,.. ist das im Normalfall unmerklich.
Ok, es sei denn man belastet es dauernd bis zur Kotzgrenze, dann merkt man des fix.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und da Stahl nicht altert, ist er in 100 Jahren immer noch genauso gut.


Das hat zwar keine Bewandnis für diesen Anwendungszweck, ist aber dennoch falsch. Stahl altert sehr wohl (beispielsweise nimmt die Kerbschlagzähigkeit über Jahrzehnte hinweg ab), es gibt sogar entsprechende simulierende Alterungstests die Alterungen von Jahrzehnten in wenigen Tagen erzeugen. Beispielsweise für Brückenkonstruktionen die 50-100 Jahre halten sollen wird sowas für den Baustahl darin gemacht.

Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, für nen Wagenheber odern Radkreuz ist das völlig vernachlässigbar.



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ok, es sei denn man belastet es dauernd bis zur Kotzgrenze


Klugscheißmoddus: Dann ist der Ausfallgrund aber nicht Altern sondern Kriechen (wobei man da bei Raumtemperatur schon wirklich ständig an der Streckgrenze bzw. Schwingfestigkeiten rumeiern muss).


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Januar 2022)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Stahl altert natürlich, aber seinen wir mal ehrlich, bei nem Wagenheber dürfte das wohl z. B. nicht merklich sein, und auch bei Schraubendrehern und Steckschlüsseln,.. ist das im Normalfall unmerklich.
> Ok, es sei denn man belastet es dauernd bis zur Kotzgrenze, dann merkt man des fix.


Selbstverständlich altert Stahl wenn er ständig im Einsatz ist und maximal belastet wird. Aber Werkzeug was einfach nur trocken gelagert ist nach 100 Jahren noch genauso stabil wie Werkzeug was grade produziert wurde. Gibt ja genug auf Youtube die altes gegen neues Werkzeug getestet haben und das macht keinen wirklichen Unterschied.

Alterung durch Benutzung -> Ja
Alterung durch Zeit -> Vernachlässigbar

Das eine Nuss die jeden Tag auf dem Schlagschrauber rattert irgendwann in Stücke fliegt, hab ich als Kfz Meister schon oft genug erlebt.   Das ist aber eher Verschleiß und keine Alterung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Werkzeug was einfach nur trocken gelagert ist nach 100 Jahren noch genauso stabil wie Werkzeug was grade produziert wurde.


Nein ist es nicht - zumindest theoretisch^^. Stahl altert auch wenn er einfach nur herumliegt. Der Mechanismus dahinter sind Auslagerungen von vorhandenen Nichteisenmetallen da beispielsweise Kohlenstoff in Stahl (der nicht extremst langsam abgekühlt wurde was technisch keine Bedeutung hat) bei Raumtemperatur geringer löslich ist als in der Produktion, Stahl ist sozusagen "metastabil". Nur ist diese Auslagerung von (in dem Beispiel Carbid-) Auscheidungen bei Raumtemperatur und ohne mechanische Belastung (also herumliegen...) derart langsam dass es weitaus länger dauert als der Besitzer des Werkzeuges lebt bis es einen merklichen Effekt haben könnte, vor allem bei Baustählen die jetzt keine besonders großen inneren Spannungszustände aufweisen (bei vergüteten Werkzeugstählen gehts dagegen etwas schneller). Daher haste mit


TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Alterung durch Benutzung -> Ja
> Alterrung durch Zeit -> Vernachlässigbar


natürlich absolut Recht.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das eine Nuss die jeden Tag auf dem Schlagschrauber rattert irgendwann in Stücke fliegt, hab ich als Kfz Meister schon oft genug erlebt.


Das dürften bei der Belastungsart Dauerbrüche sein - also Risse die an winzigen Fehlstellen der Nuß entstehen und durch die dynamische Belastung immer weiter ins Material wandern bis es am Ende bricht. Wenn das nächste mal eine aufgibt schau mal auf die Bruchfläche, da sollte man dann Rastlinien und nen Rest(Gewalt-)Bruch erkennen können. Das ist wie du schon sagst Verschleiß, nicht altern.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...
> Klugscheißmoddus: Dann ist der Ausfallgrund aber nicht Altern sondern Kriechen (wobei man da bei Raumtemperatur schon wirklich ständig an der Streckgrenze bzw. Schwingfestigkeiten rumeiern muss).


Ja im Materialsinne richtig, aus dem Betracgtungswinkel Werkzeug ist der Verschleiß wiederum auch durchaus eine Art der Alterung. 

Aber natürlich, Klugscheißen oder Haarspalterei... 

Werkzeug das wirklich "Altert" ohne Benutzung, wird wahrscheinlich falsch gelagert.  Oder es besitz nen Akku  aber wir waren ja bei Stahl.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht - zumindest theoretisch^^. Stahl altert auch wenn er einfach nur herumliegt. Der Mechanismus dahinter sind Auslagerungen von vorhandenen Nichteisenmetallen da beispielsweise Kohlenstoff in Stahl (der nicht extremst langsam abgekühlt wurde was technisch keine Bedeutung hat) bei Raumtemperatur geringer löslich ist als in der Produktion, Stahl ist sozusagen "metastabil". Nur ist diese Auslagerung von (in dem Beispiel Carbid-) Auscheidungen bei Raumtemperatur und ohne mechanische Belastung (also herumliegen...) derart langsam dass es weitaus länger dauert als der Besitzer des Werkzeuges lebt bis es einen merklichen Effekt haben könnte, vor allem bei Baustählen die jetzt keine besonders großen inneren Spannungszustände aufweisen (bei vergüteten Werkzeugstählen gehts dagegen etwas schneller). Daher haste mit
> 
> natürlich absolut Recht.
> 
> ...


Haha ja mag sein das Stahl auch durch rumliegen altert, was allerdings für einen Menschen eher von geringer Bedeutung ist.  Keine lebt so lange um das merken zu können. Ich habe hier noch Werkzeug von meinem Opa rumliegen was bis jetzt in keiner Weise an Stabilität verloren hat. So manche Sachen, die man nur sehr selten braucht lohnt es einfach nicht neu anzuschaffen. Einige Teile sehen aus als ob die 18xx oder in den frühen 19xx produziert wurden. Funktioniert wie am ersten Tag.

Bei Werkzeugen wie Hämmern oder Meißeln wo Härte gefragt ist merkt man deutlich das die alten Sachen nix taugen, weil damals die Stahlsorten noch nicht so gut entwickelt waren.
Ich nutze z.B. gerne einen Hammer um auf einen anderen Hammer zu schlagen, den ich auf das Werkstück halte.(Nein das ist nicht gefährlich  )
Bei alten Hämmern fangen die sofort an aufzupilzen. Bei aktuellen guten Hämmern sieht man das nicht so. Da sieht man die Einschläge das sich an der Stelle das Material verdichtet und man bekommt nur sehr langsam einen Grat.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn mal wieder jemand Kupferpaste oder Fett oder irgendwas anderes an Radschrauben gemacht hat was da nicht drangehört.   (und die dadurch viel zu fest angeknallt hat)
Die beiden komplett blauen Nüsse auf dem ersten Bild sind quasi neu und haben nur ca .3-4 Radschrauben gelöst bevor die aufgegeben haben. Ist meistens günstiger ein paar Nüsse kaputt zu machen als eine neue Felge zu kaufen.

Doof ist halt das viele Alufelgen so dünne Schraubenlöcher haben das man mit den dicken 3/4" LKW Nüssen und dem dicken Schlagschrauber nicht drankommt. Da muss man dann immer wieder mit den schlanken 1/2" Radnüssen dabei.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2022)

Naja, wer mit nem Stahlhammer auf nen Stahlhammer schlägt, ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Januar 2022)

Spannende Diskussion, leider habe ich Materialwissenschaften damals nicht fertig studiert, sonst könnte ich sicher auch was beitragen


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja, wer mit nem Stahlhammer auf nen Stahlhammer schlägt, ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


Haben schon genug Leute getestet. Ja, es kann was abfliegen aber die Stücke sind nicht so schnell das sie dir wirklich etwas anhaben können. So lange man eine Schutzbrille aufhat ist alles gut. Und wer beim Hämmern von Stahl keine Schutzbrille trägt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Im schlimmsten Fall klebst du dir ein kleines Pflaster auf den Arm, weil der Splitter da einen Kratzer gemacht hat.
Das die Splitter wie Kugeln alles durchlöchern ist nicht nur ein Mythos, sondern auch Physikalisch gar nicht möglich.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2022)

Wenn sie dir nichts anhaben können, warum setzt du dann ne Schutzbrille auf?
Ich denk da kann nichts passieren?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Januar 2022)

Die Splitter sind tatsächlich nicht so schnell/schwer (bzw. haben genug kinetische Energie) dass sie ernsthaft gefährlich sein könnten - außer für die Augen.
Die Splitter können durchaus einige Millimeter in die Haut eindringen (ich hatte mal das Vergnügen mit einem gesplitterten Körner) und das auch in einer Form wo ein Arzt ein bisschen schnippeln muss um alles wieder rauszuholen - es ist also mit Pech durchaus mehr möglich als nur ein Pflaster.

Die Frage ist aber weniger wie schlimm sowas wirklich sein kann sondern eher warum man es unnötigerweise riskiert wenns andere Optionen gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (ich hatte mal das Vergnügen mit einem gesplitterten Körner)


Oh, ein Leidensgenosse.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2022)

Und ein Körner oder Meissel ist auch noch darauf ausgelegt. Und auch sonst das geeignetere Werkzeug für was auch immer Hammer auf Hammer gerade ergeben soll.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2022)

Wenn du zB eine Welle rausschlagen musst und dir ein paar Millimeter fehlen.
Aber halt Kunstoff oder Messing/Kupferhammer.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Januar 2022)

Warum ist dann ein zweiter Hammer besser als ein passender Meißel?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum ist dann ein zweiter Hammer besser als ein passender Meißel?


Weil ein Meißel keinen Griff zum festhalten hat und der bei weitem nicht so viel aushält. Wenn du richtig mit Kraft auf einen Meißel schlägst und der auf etwas hartem steht was nicht wirklich nachgibt, dann ist das sehr unangenehm. Das ist quasi so als ob du eine Panzerplatte mit der Hand festhällst und jemand schießt dagegen.  ...wenn man mal daneben schlägt ist es natürlich noch übler. 
Deswegen einen Hammer anstatt dem Meißel, den kann man locker am Ende vom stiel halten und mit dem anderen Hammer dann unbesorgt mit voller Kraft zuschlagen, ohne das man bei jedem Schlag die Zähne zusammenbeißen muss. 

Wenn man z.B. Bremsscheiben erneuert und die Montagehilfeschraube ist so festgegammelt das man die direkt rund macht(ist nur eine T30), dann drehe ich eine Radschraube ein paar Umdrehungen rein und schlage die Bremsscheibe von innen über die Schraube weg. Dann bricht die Bremsscheibe in Bereich der Montagehilfeschraube aus und fliegt ab. Deswegen die Radschraube, damit sie der Kollege nicht abbekommt. 
Dann ist meist noch ein Stück Bremsscheibe unter der Schraube. Das hämmert man dann auch noch grade weg. Jetzt nimmst du einen Körner und schlägst die entspannte Schraube linksrum aus. Das ganze dauert vielleicht 1-2 Minuten, hat 99,9% Erfolgsgarantie und ich berechne dem Kunden nix extra. Da fange ich nicht erst an zu bohren und Gewinde instandsetzen oder irgendein anderer quatsch der super viel Zeit in anspruch nimmt.


----------



## keinnick (2. Januar 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dann ist meist noch ein Stück Bremsscheibe unter der Schraube. Das hämmert man dann auch noch grade weg. Jetzt nimmst du einen Körner und schlägst die entspannte Schraube linksrum aus. Das ganze dauert vielleicht 1-2 Minuten, hat 99,9% Erfolgsgarantie und ich berechne dem Kunden nix extra.


Echt unglaublich, was Du so in 1-2 Minuten schaffst. In einem herkömmlichen 8h-Tag baust Du wahrscheinlich einen kompletten Flugzeugträger zusammen. Dein Arbeitgeber muss stolz sein.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum ist dann ein zweiter Hammer besser als ein passender Meißel?


Erstens weil ein Meissel nicht für sowas gedacht ist und zweitens ich nicht gerne meine Hand zwischen Teil und 10kg halte, wenn jemand da mit voller Kraft draufhaut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Echt unglaublich, was Du so in 1-2 Minuten schaffst. In einem herkömmlichen 8h-Tag baust Du wahrscheinlich einen kompletten Flugzeugträger zusammen. Dein Arbeitgeber muss stolz sein.


Wie lange soll das denn sonst dauern?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B. Bremsscheiben erneuert und die Montagehilfeschraube ist so festgegammelt das man die direkt rund macht(ist nur eine T30), dann drehe ich eine Radschraube ein paar Umdrehungen rein und schlage die Bremsscheibe von innen über die Schraube weg. Dann bricht die Bremsscheibe in Bereich der Montagehilfeschraube aus und fliegt ab. Deswegen die Radschraube, damit sie der Kollege nicht abbekommt.
> Dann ist meist noch ein Stück Bremsscheibe unter der Schraube. Das hämmert man dann auch noch grade weg. Jetzt nimmst du einen Körner und schlägst die entspannte Schraube linksrum aus.


Oder du fängst mit dem letzten Punkt und sparst dir den ganzen anderen Quatsch.
Geht schneller und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder du fängst mit dem letzten Punkt und sparst dir den ganzen anderen Quatsch.
> Geht schneller und funktioniert wunderbar.


Geht eben nicht, weil die Schraube dann noch unter Spannung steht und man sowohl das Lösemoment, als auch den Widerstand durch den Rost überwinden muss. Ist ja nun nicht so als hätte ich das nicht schon probiert...
Auf die Idee mit dem Bremsscheibe runterschlagen bin ich nicht mal selber gekommen, das ist nen Trick den ich von einem Altgesellen gelernt hab.  Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen, klappt sehr gut.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2022)

Geht eben doch. 
Aber Schlag halt weiter auf Autos ein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGrszYQIkF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wie er sich amüsiert


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Februar 2022)

Kann man Heizdrähte auf Scheiben immer noch mit Leitlack reparieren oder geht das inzwischen nicht mehr? Bei mir sind bei der Kamera scheinbar 2 der 3 Heizdrähte durchgebrannt.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2022)

Du müsstest halt 1. an die Stelle dran kommen und 2. eine Verbindung herstellen die niederohmiger ist als der Rest von dem Draht.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2022)

Kann man auf dem Foto schlecht erkennen, aber ist da nicht nen Steinschlag im Sichtfeld des Fahrers?


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Februar 2022)

Ne, der Rest der Scheibe ist ok. Sind nur 2 rund 1,5mm lange Unterbrücke in dem Heizdraht.. sieht aus wie wenn das da durchgebrannt wäre. 

Die Spiegelung von dem Solarpanel-Dach bitte ignorieren...  Hab nur irgendwie keinen Bock deswegen ne neue Scheibe rein machen zu lassen...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Februar 2022)

@Kuhprah 
Bitte dein obiges Bild noch mal auf das Sichtfeld des Fahrers prüfen, und dann noch mal @JoM79 Kommentar lesen, überlegen und dann verstehst du es auch  💯


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Februar 2022)

Da blöde an solchen "Steinschlägen" ist dass diese zwingend mit Smart-Repair gemacht werden... und nen "Steinschlag" mit mehr als 5cm bring ich nicht hin.. das wird dann eher ein Durchschuss  

Ihr meint also dass man das nicht mit Leitlack oder wie immer das Zeug heisst repariert bekommt? Die Kameras abnehmen an sich wäre jetzt nicht das Problem.

Hab mal nen Werkstatttermin via App eingestellt, immerhin is die Garantie erst knapp über 1 Monat abgelaufen.. eventuell geht da noch was.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2022)

Ist das in der Schweiz anders?
In Deutschland darf im Sichtfeld nicht repariert werden.


----------



## guss (7. Februar 2022)

Ist in der Schweiz gleich. Ist der Steinschlag im Sichtfeld des Fahrers, braucht es eine neue Scheibe.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Februar 2022)

Ich werd mal sehen, sonst geb ich das Auto mal ne Woche meiner Frau mit. Ich hatte in meiner über 2 Mio km noch keinen einzigen Steinschlag in der Scheibe gehabt.. sie schafft es mind. einmal im Jahr dass ihr was rein fliegt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2022)

Sie fährt offenbar zu dicht auf


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Februar 2022)

Eher zu weit weg. Wenn man zu dicht auffährt fehlt der ganze Lack im unteren Bereich von der Stoßstange von den ganzen Steinschlägen aber man bekommt niemals einen Steinschlag in der Scheibe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2022)

Das ist dann im Bereich viel viel zu dicht auffahren.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2022)

Hab tatsächlich erst heute den Boost Modus vom Hybriden getestet (im Sport-Modus, und zwar nur da, geben beide Motoren gleichzeitig volle Leistung wenn man durch tritt). Der schiebt garnicht mal soo schlecht  .


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8TIMwrqpwTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ich558 (29. März 2022)

Neue Felgen. Fast 4 kg leichter als Serie pro Stück


----------



## Ej2VTi (31. März 2022)

Morgen startet die Saison. Tja... nicht! Höchsttemperatur bei uns -1 Grad und Schnee. Perfekt!


----------



## Iconoclast (31. März 2022)

Sieht hier nicht anders aus, wollte das Motorrad fertig machen. Aber... -5 Grad.


----------



## TollerHecht (13. April 2022)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der Kleine neulich auf dem Weg zur ersten Inspektion (30.000km / 2 Jahre) ...mit gerade mal 2.450km auf der Uhr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo, darf ich mal fragen ob das legal ist? Das sieht mir nicht sehr legal aus, am besten mal bei der Dekra oder so nachfragen. Und falls das legal sein soll dann hat der Prüfer wohl richtig lack gesoffen. Mein CS ist deutlich höher und das war bereits am Rande der legalität.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2022)

Du weisst für wen Klutten arbeitet?
Er wird schon wissen was legal ist und was nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2022)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> am besten mal bei der Dekra oder so nachfragen


Wenn Klutten da anruft klingelt sein eigenes Telefon im Büro. 

Ich glaube aber zu wissen dass man sich als Prüfer nie sein eigenes Auto prüft - wohl aber genau weiß worauf es ankommt dass ein Kollege nichts auszusetzen hat.


Ach übrigens weil ich mich grade selber in den alten Posts gesehen hab - ich habe meinen im Februar 21 bestellten Golf8 immer noch nicht. Zieldatum "2022Q2". Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## FetterKasten (14. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber zu wissen dass man sich als Prüfer nie sein eigenes Auto prüft - wohl aber genau weiß worauf es ankommt dass ein Kollege nichts auszusetzen hat.


Es ist ja bestimmt nicht so, dass man nicht zum Kollegen sagen kann, hier wink mal durch, Kumpel.
Wenn das schon Alis Hinterhof-Werkstätten können, dann erst recht, wenn man selbst dort arbeitet.
Was zählt ist dann aber sowieso in letzter Instanz, wenn es zur Polizeikontrolle und Vorführung beim TÜV kommt (wenns dann ein anderer sein sollte  ).
Wer Lust hat stängig mit dem Risiko unterwegs zu sein? Ok Bei den paar km ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass man mal "erwischt" wird, ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht.


----------



## Joungmerlin (14. April 2022)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Hallo, darf ich mal fragen ob das legal ist? Das sieht mir nicht sehr legal aus, am besten mal bei der Dekra oder so nachfragen. Und falls das legal sein soll dann hat der Prüfer wohl richtig lack gesoffen. Mein CS ist deutlich höher und das war bereits am Rande der legalität.



Ich frag mich grade, was an dem BMW illegal sein sollte??

Bodenfreiheit sieht für mich gut aus. Reifen stehen nicht aus den Kotflügeln raus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Es ist ja bestimmt nicht so, dass man nicht zum Kollegen sagen kann, hier wink mal durch, Kumpel.
> Wenn das schon Alis Hinterhof-Werkstätten können, dann erst recht, wenn man selbst dort arbeitet.
> Was zählt ist dann aber sowieso in letzter Instanz, wenn es zur Polizeikontrolle und Vorführung beim TÜV kommt


Klar geht das - aber warum wollte man das machen? Den Grund haste ja schon genannt, es hilft mir ja nicht etwas offensichtlich illegales "gut zu prüfen" wenn im Ernstfall dann doch die Strafe kommt (und ggf. noch eine zusätzliche Strafe fürs falsche prüfen plus ggf. Jobverlust deswegen). Das Risiko geht doch kein vernünftiger Prüfer ein. Das macht vielleicht dein Ali im Hinterhof der da auch nix zu verlieren hat aber ein Prüfingenieur der Dekra der nicht zuletzt (gut) von seiner Integrität lebt? Für nen Zentimeter tiefer als erlaubt liegen das ganze Leben/Job/Renommee zu riskieren wäre ja völlig verrückt.


----------



## DARPA (14. April 2022)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grade, was an dem BMW illegal sein sollte??


Denke ich mir auch grad. Sieht doch noch voll human aus und solange die Freigängigkeit des Reifens gewährleistet ist


----------



## TollerHecht (15. April 2022)

Jungs ich wollte nur ein bisschen den Klutten trollen, das mit der Dekra thematik ist mir bekannt ,wollte den Thread nur bisschen am leben erhalten.


----------



## aloha84 (15. April 2022)

Dann gibt's hier mal was neues.
Was passiert wenn der Nachbar mit seinem Auto am Gefälle steht, aussteigt um seine Gerage aufzuschließen und vergisst seine Handbremse festzustellen??
Es entstehen ein verdellter Kotflügel und verdellte Fahrertür an meinem Auto.

Naja, er war wenigstens ehrlich UND ist versichert. Also gehts Dienstag zur Werkstatt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2022)

Solche Dinge haben Menschen schon das Leben gekostet (Anton Yelchin zum Beispiel), von daher sei froh dass du grade woanders warst.


----------



## McZonk (15. April 2022)

Solange das bei Blech bleibt und dann auch noch einen ehrlichen Melder gibt, würde ich sagen: shit happens, aber happens... Allzuoft kommt es in so Situationen auch schnell zu Personenschäden oder dem "keiner war es Syndrom". So gesehen drei Mal auf Holz klopfen!


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2022)

Ich hab mich nur heute wieder gefragt was an den Spritpreisen eigentlich so schlimm ist wenn ich >1200km mit einem Mitfahrer für <60€ pro Person abreißen kann. Dafür bekommt man weder Bahn noch Flugzeug.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2022)

Die Spritpreisdiskussion ist halt was wo sich der Deutsche traditionell gut aufregen kann und was in den Medien Klicks und Auflage bringt. Aber auch bei zwei fuffzisch fürn Liter ist Autofahren halt immer noch oftmals sehr günstig wenn mans mit anderen Möglichkeiten vergleicht. Das ist natürlich regionsabhängig aber teilweise echt extrem.

Wenn ich mit der Bahn in die Innenstadt von Saarbrücken wollte (~40km) zahle ich etwa 10€ für ein Ticket (nur EIN Weg!!) - und ich muss überhaupt erstmal zum Bahnhof kommen der ~7 km von meinem zu Hause weg ist. Also noch 3-5€ Bus dahin.
Das bedeutet ich zahle für den Hinweg um die 15€. Muss mich nach mehreren Fahrplänen richten, oft Stunden warten und ein mal umsteigen. Das ist ein mittleres Abenteuer. Und zurück nochmal dasselbe.

Mittm Auto setze ich mich rein, fahre los, bin in maximal einer Stunde da (meist etwa 45 Minuten) und verbrauche für hin+zurück vielleicht 6-7 Liter Benzin. Selbst wenn ich die Parkgebühren noch reinrechne und 2,50€ den Liter zahle ist das immer noch billiger und VIEL schneller/komfortabler als ÖPNV.


Ich verstehe das Thema ja bei darauf angewiesenen Firmen wie Logistikunternehmen, Taxen, was weiß ich - aber die müssen dann die Kosten wie alle anderen auch eben weiterreichen an den Endkunden - so ist das in einer Inflation halt


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2022)

ICH WILL WIEDER 8ER FAHREN VERDAMMTE KACKE NOCHMAL....

Noch zwei Wochen, dann darf er raus. Aber erstmal waschen, sieht auch wie Schwein. Und ich glaube, ich brauche bald neue Reifen, das Profil ist zwar wie neu, aber die Dinger sind schon sieben Jahre alt...


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> ich brauche bald neue Reifen, das Profil ist zwar wie neu, aber die Dinger sind schon sieben Jahre alt...


Wenn denen sonst nix fehlt (Anzeichen von Sprödigkeit usw.) und sie ihre Lebenzeit günstige (Lager-)Bedingungen hatten, also 3/4 des Jahres im kühlen dunklen Keller hockten, sehe ich da kein Problem. Meine Winterreifen sind 10 Jahre alt und haben noch wie gewohnt funktioniert. Sie werden aber jetzt ersetzt - Profiltechnisch gingen zwar noch 1-2 Winter da ich da wenig und zahm fahre aber mehr als 10 Jahre will ich dann doch nicht.

Tipp: Es könnte sich anbieten, JETZT schon Winterreifen für 2022 zu kaufen, die Reifenhersteller könnten wenn die Wechselsaison im Herbst losgeht Lieferprobleme bekommen da der nötige Ruß in der Reifenherstellung zum großen Teil (jetzt eben nicht mehr...) aus Russland kommt.


----------



## Zeiss (15. April 2022)

Also er stand / steht in der Garage. Zwischen 2015 und jetzt insgesamt vielleicht 200 bis 300km gefahren  Scheiss Corona und hat der 7er ist auch noch da.


----------



## taks (16. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Tipp: Es könnte sich anbieten, JETZT schon Winterreifen für 2022 zu kaufen, die Reifenhersteller könnten wenn die Wechselsaison im Herbst losgeht Lieferprobleme bekommen da der nötige Ruß in der Reifenherstellung zum großen Teil (jetzt eben nicht mehr...) aus Russland kommt.


Hab ich grad mit den Motorradpneus gemerkt. Die haben jetzt schon ziemliche Lieferprobleme...


----------



## Kuhprah (16. April 2022)

Und wieder ist die Batterie vom Cabrio platt.... das nervt echt langsam  Jedes Mal das Teil ausbauen ist doch keine Lösung....

Dafür hab ich mir gestern zum Spass mal EQE zusammen gestellt.. lecker Wägelchen muss ich sagen


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2022)

Warum guckst du nicht nach, warum die Batterie ständig leer ist oder baust dir nen Schalter ein?


----------



## Kuhprah (16. April 2022)

Jup, der Schalter ist inzwischen bestellt....  Zum Glück hat das Auto nix das Daten vergessen könnte.


----------



## MfDoom (16. April 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Und wieder ist die Batterie vom Cabrio platt.... das nervt echt langsam  Jedes Mal das Teil ausbauen ist doch keine Lösung....
> 
> Dafür hab ich mir gestern zum Spass mal EQE zusammen gestellt.. lecker Wägelchen muss ich sagen


Das kenne ich, ein bekanntes Problem bei alten Porsche, nach ein paar Wochen stehen ist die Batterie leer. Für mein Cabrio habe ich einen Erhaltungslader, der kommt in den Zigarettenanzünder, sehr convenient. Funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2022)

Ein Oldie von meinem Vater hat den Schalter serienmäßig, der Hersteller hat sich halt mit den üblichen Kundenproblemen beschäftigt.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. April 2022)

So ein Gerät von CTEK hab ich auch.  Steht zwar nicht Porsche drauf, ist aber das gleiche drin. Amazon nimmt das halt nicht so genau  
Aber das immer eingesteckt lassen ist halt blöd bei nem Auto das quasi im Freien steht. Das will ich nicht offen lassen. Ich hab jetzt mal so nen Zusatz bestellt mit dem ich den - Pol der Batterie abstellen kann ohne ständig den Batterie selber abzuklemmen.
Geil wäre natürlich ne Art Not-Aus Schalter wie ich es am LKW hab, oder auch im Rennwagen damals hatte. Aber meine Frau killt mich wenn ich sowas einbaue


----------



## MfDoom (16. April 2022)

wenn das mit dem Schalter auch geht ohne das die Batterie sich entlädt, dann ist das ja eigentlich die bessere Lösung. So einen habe ich auch noch in der Garage, aber nie eingebaut.

Ein versteckter Schalter innen ist natürlich auch fein, schon als Diebstahlschutz. Ich fahre wegen dem Thema eine dieser Apple-Airtag-Wanzen durch die Gegend. Die Batterie von denen hält wirklich gut.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. April 2022)

Diebstahl ist kein Thema.. niemand klaut ein bald 20 Jahre Altes Cabrio wo es kaum noch Ersatzteile gibt. Und die Tesla will auch keiner klauen, mit den Dingern kannst nix anfangen und hast nur Ärger, zumal man schon am PIN zum los fahren scheitert Ich könnte den Schlüssel einfach drin liegen lassen, man hätte nix davon.


----------



## aloha84 (18. April 2022)

Nochmal was zur Batterie.

Letztens mit einem Bekannten Bierchen getrunken, welcher bei Toyota arbeitet.
Dessen Chef verkauft gerade seinen Toyota Supra (8 Monate alt). Ihn gefragt was er davon hält, weil ich die Kiste ganz spannend finde.
Antwort: Toller Wagen, allerdings muss der nach spätesten 2 Wochen stehen, ans Ladegerät. Ich... 
Ist wohl stand der Technik. Man kann mit der Kiste 1000km am Stück fahren. Dann stellst du ihn 10 Tage auf den Parkplatz, das Ergebnis ist, dass er nicht mehr anspringt.

Wäre das nicht schon seltsam genug, ist die Reaktion von Toyota selbst fast schon witzig.
Man überlegt es im Handbuch zukünftig zu erwähnen.

Mal ganz ehrlich, wtf.
Einfaches Beispiel: ich fahre zum Flughafen, fliege 2 Wochen in Urlaub und darf danach den ADAC rufen?


----------



## Olstyle (18. April 2022)

Gerade Toyota hatte auf Entwicklungsseite eigentlich die härtesten Anforderungen an Standzeit von allen. Volle Performance aller Steuergeräte (also Passive Entry etc.
 läuft dann alles noch bei der ersten Berührung) für 7-10 Tage (weil eine übliche Nutzung in Tokio darin besteht das Auto ausschließlich am WE zu nutzen) und dem entsprechend niedrigen Grundverbrauch um eben nicht die Batterie zu himmeln.
Bei den Deutschen OEMs gab es dagegen oft einen "72 Stunden Modus" nach dem alles was im Stillstand überhaupt läuft nochmal etwas zurück schaltet.


----------



## aloha84 (18. April 2022)

Technische Basis ist ja ein Z4.
Wenn ich nicht ganz irre hatte BMW zumindest beim E89 noch 2 Batterien. Das hatte ja Gründe.
Ob es beim aktuellen z4 aber immer noch so ist, weiß ich aber nicht.

Generell kennt mein Bekannter aber auch keinen Toyota mit dem gleichen Problem.
Sein Gegenbeispiel war ein GT86, 7 Monate auf dem Hof gestanden und angesprungen wie ein Neuwagen.


----------



## Zeiss (18. April 2022)

Diese Gründe für zwei Batterien hätte ich gern gewusst. Dass es eine absolut beschissene Idee ist, sollte BMW doch eigentlich mit dem 8er schon gelernt haben... Deswegen habe ich in meinem 8er nur noch eine dicke (105Ah, größte, die reinpasst) AGM Batterie drin. Mal im Rheingold stöbern, ob da was dazu steht.

Mein 7er hat auch dieses wundervolle PowerManagement und ich muss sagen, das funktioniert. Wenn alles okay ist, legt sich das Auto nach 16 Minuten in den Tiefschlaf oder es wird nach einer Stunde hart schlafen gelegt (die Verbraucher werden vom Netz getrennt). Dann gibt es im Kofferraum noch einen Schalter, der für die lange Standzeiten (mehrere Wochen am Flughafen) gedacht ist. Auch ohne den Schalter kann ich den nach 3-4 Wochen Standzeit ohne Probleme starten, als wäre ich gestern erst gefahren.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. April 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Diese Gründe für zwei Batterien hätte ich gern gewusst.


Also im Benz ist eine zweite drin weil die Innenbeleuchtung und Instrumente getrennt mit Strom versorgt werden. Damit es beim Motorstart nicht flackert im Innenraum 😅


----------



## aloha84 (18. April 2022)

Über die Gründe kann man nur mutmaßen.

Vielleicht bessere Gewichtsverleilung?

Aber wie auch immer.
Fakt ist, ich wohne zur Miete und muss auf der Straße parken. Wenn ich jetzt eine Woche mit Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre, habe ich keine Lust die Daumen drücken zu müssen damit mein Auto anspringt.
Damit ist dieser "Stand der Technik" mit meinen Lebensumständen leider nicht vereinbar.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. April 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Damit ist dieser "Stand der Technik" mit meinen Lebensumständen leider nicht vereinbar.


Das ist m.E. inakzeptabel. Bei dem Focus den ich bis letztes Jahr gefahren bin, musste ich mir da gar keine Gedanken machen. Der musste immer Mal stehen bleiben. Selbst nach 2 Wochen Urlaub ist der angesprungen ihnen Probleme. Da bestand aufgrund des Alters nur die Gefahr, dass irgendwas kaputt ist. Aber eine Batterie sollte, wenn nicht zu alt, nach 2 Wochen Standzeit das Auto noch starten können.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bessere Gewichtsverleilung?


Als Mercedes-Fahrer will man kein flackerndes Licht beim Starten. 😂 Keine Ahnung, da denk ich immer wieder gern an meinen alten Fiesta mk2 mit 60PS. Den konnte ich im Ernstfall alleine anschieben 😂


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. April 2022)

Ich kann das ganze irgendwie nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ich hatte mein ganzes Leben lang noch niemals, bei keinem meiner Autos, jemals das Problem dass es nach 4 Wochen Standzeit nicht mehr angesprungen wäre. 
Klar, nach 3 Wochen bei Minusgraden nach dem Winterurlaub hat er sich schon mal merklich schwerer getan weil die Batterie noch 11,5 statt >12V hatte aber angesprungen ists trotzdem immer.


----------



## aloha84 (18. April 2022)

Ich selbst hatte ebenfalls noch nie Probleme der Art.
Gehört habe ich was ähnliches von einem Maserati GT, der gehört dem Bruder meines Kollegen. Da haben wir es aber auf die italienische Herkunft geschoben.


----------



## Olstyle (19. April 2022)

Ich sehe da auch keinen Stand der Technik dass die Batterie leer gesaugt wird. Stattdessen werden nach und nach Steuergeräte weg geschaltet damit Ziel-Standzeiten von mindestens 30 Tagen erreicht werden.
Was natürlich bestimmte Autos haben können ist ein bestimmtes Steuergerät mit einem Bug der einen Wake-Lock verursacht. Dann liegt der Verbrauch schon Mal mit zwei bis dreistelligen mA Bereich statt bei <100μA.

Beim E46 meine Mutter kann man z.B. reproduzierbar die Hintergrundbeleuchtung des zentralen Bildschirms auf Daueran bringen indem man die Fahrertür öffnet ohne anschließend die Zündung zu benutzen. SO ist der natürlich sehr schnell leer und hat auch schon 2 Batterien vollständig getötet.


----------



## taks (19. April 2022)

Bei uns in der Tiefgarage hatte auch einer nen (neueren) Toyota Yaris welcher nicht mehr als ~7 Tage Stillstand verkraftet hat.


----------



## fatlace (19. April 2022)

das is auch legal, musste zwar 3 mal vorführen und am surz vorne drehen. aber beim dritten mal dacht ich mir auch, scheiss auf verschleiss, keine lust nochmal zu kommen also auf anschlag mit dem
sturz, und siehe da es passte endlich 
Bremsenprüfstand hat auch noch genug luft


----------



## Birdy84 (19. April 2022)

fatlace schrieb:


> das is auch legal, musste zwar 3 mal vorführen und am surz vorne drehen. aber beim dritten mal dacht ich mir auch, scheiss auf verschleiss, keine lust nochmal zu kommen also auf anschlag mit dem
> sturz, und siehe da es passte endlich
> Bremsenprüfstand hat auch noch genug luft


Wie sieht es aus beim Verschränken mit vollem Lenkeinschlag?


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze irgendwie nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ich hatte mein ganzes Leben lang noch niemals, bei keinem meiner Autos, jemals das Problem dass es nach 4 Wochen Standzeit nicht mehr angesprungen wäre.


Kommt wohl auch darauf an, wie Fit die Batterie noch ist.
Ich hatte das mal, dass der Wagen nach 7 Tagen Standzeit nicht mehr wollte. Die Batterie war tot. Nicht mal die Kontrolllampen leuchteten mehr.
Hab mir dann auch direkt eine neue Batterie gekauft.


----------



## fatlace (19. April 2022)

Alles freigängig.
hab leider keins gemacht als die aktuellen felgen geprüft wurden.
Vorne wurde auch mit vollem lenkeinschlag geprüft, nachdem es erstmal ohne einschlag geprüft wurde, aber leider davon auch kein bild gemacht, hab ein bisschen gezittert und nicht ans bilder machen gedacht


----------



## Birdy84 (19. April 2022)

Zum Batteriethema: Der 1er F2x meldet nach etwas über einer Woche Standzeit ebenfalls schon, dass die Batterieleistung eingeschränkt ist.
Bei der ganzen Elektronik und Software, warum gibt man den Kunden nicht die Wahl für einen Stromsparmodus, wenn man in Kauf nehmen kann, dass Gewisse Funktionen dann erst nach dem Starten irgendwann verfügbar sind?


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. April 2022)

Ist eigentlich normal das aktuelle Autos nur noch 2 Wochen Standzeit ohne Ladegerät haben. Muss ja immer online sein die Kiste, damit die App dazu funktioniert.  

Aktuelle E-Autos haben nur ca. 2-3 Tage Standzeit ohne Unterstützung durch die HV-Batterie. Ist sowieso nicht clever die HV- Batterie jemals leer laufen zu lassen. Kann teuer werden.


----------



## MfDoom (19. April 2022)

fatlace schrieb:


> das is auch legal, musste zwar 3 mal vorführen und am surz vorne drehen. aber beim dritten mal dacht ich mir auch, scheiss auf verschleiss, keine lust nochmal zu kommen also auf anschlag mit dem
> sturz, und siehe da es passte endlich
> Bremsenprüfstand hat auch noch genug luft


der Spoiler ist aber noch etwas klein, wenn schon so tief, dann gehört eine Frittentheke dran. Bringt auch noch ein paar PS


----------



## fatlace (20. April 2022)

ne das bleibt so, bis auf fahrwerk und felgen ist der ja bon außen so gut wie oem,
paar sachen nachträglich noch gecleaned und lackiert, so gefällt es mir am besten.

zum batterie thema kann ich noch sagen das ich im golf jetzt die dritte batterie drin habe, auto ist jetzt 5jahre alt.
und er hing in der garage IMMER am Ctek ladegerät dran, welches ich damals extra auf ein agm fähiges gerät gewechselt habe.
hilft nix.
mein bmw e92 hatte damals noch die erste und der war beim verkauf 7 jahre alt, und der ist auch nur bei schönem wetter bewegt worden und stand im winter, damals aber noch unterm carport.
diese neuen agm batterien sind der absolute müll.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> warum gibt man den Kunden nicht die Wahl für einen Stromsparmodus, wenn man in Kauf nehmen kann, dass Gewisse Funktionen dann erst nach dem Starten irgendwann verfügbar sind?


Noch lieber wäre mir die Wahl, die ganzen Bullshitfunktionen ganz abzuschalten 
Ich muss mein Auto nicht per Handy ansteuern können, brauche keine Mediatheken, Anausschaltspurhaltetempoabstandverkehrszeichenerkennungabblendadaptiv-was weiß ich alles und ich will auch nicht mit meinem Auto reden. Mir würde es reichen wenn man einfach von A nach B fahren könnte. Dann hält auch die Batterie locker 6 Wochen rumstehen durch.

Das Problem ist man bekommt heute ja kaum mehr ein neues Auto ohne den ganzen Firlefanz. Ich sag ja nicht dass das alles schlecht sein muss aber dieses man muss ob man will oder nicht und hat dadurch auch direkte Nachteile wie die Batteriestandzeitverkürzung nervt mich schon.


----------



## taks (20. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Noch lieber wäre mir die Wahl, die ganzen Bullshitfunktionen ganz abzuschalten
> Ich muss mein Auto nicht per Handy ansteuern können, brauche keine Mediatheken, Anausschaltspurhaltetempoabstandverkehrszeichenerkennungabblendadaptiv-was weiß ich alles und ich will auch nicht mit meinem Auto reden. Mir würde es reichen wenn man einfach von A nach B fahren könnte. Dann hält auch die Batterie locker 6 Wochen rumstehen durch.
> 
> Das Problem ist man bekommt heute ja kaum mehr ein neues Auto ohne den ganzen Firlefanz. Ich sag ja nicht dass das alles schlecht sein muss aber dieses man muss ob man will oder nicht und hat dadurch auch direkte Nachteile wie die Batteriestandzeitverkürzung nervt mich schon.


Darum hol ich mir irgendwann einen Suzuki Jimny ^^


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2022)

Zu den Standzeiten kann ich nur wieder erwähnen dass wir da Szenarien bis zu einem Monat mit darüber skalierender Performance-Anpassung ausarbeiten mussten und ein "Batterie Zuständiger" jede Minute länger oder kürzer die ein VW stehen kann Hauptberuflich im Blick behält.
Auch ist der CAN an dem quasi alle Steuergeräte von denen @Incredible Alk in seinem Bandwurmwort redet sowieso komplett aus wenn das Auto steht.
Wenn es trotzdem extreme Einschränkungen gibt dann ist das ein Defekt (z.B. aufgeschubberte Plus-Leitung?) den sich die Werkstatt ansehen sollte.

Selbst hatte ich bis zuletzt natürlich den best-case: Dank elektrisch Betriebenen Dach waren die Batterien in meinen letzten beiden Autos sowieso so riesig dass Anlassen eher nebenher läuft.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Noch lieber wäre mir die Wahl, die ganzen Bullshitfunktionen ganz abzuschalten
> Ich muss mein Auto nicht per Handy ansteuern können, brauche keine Mediatheken, Anausschaltspurhaltetempoabstandverkehrszeichenerkennungabblendadaptiv-was weiß ich alles und ich will auch nicht mit meinem Auto reden. Mir würde es reichen wenn man einfach von A nach B fahren könnte. Dann hält auch die Batterie locker 6 Wochen rumstehen durch.
> 
> Das Problem ist man bekommt heute ja kaum mehr ein neues Auto ohne den ganzen Firlefanz. Ich sag ja nicht dass das alles schlecht sein muss aber dieses man muss ob man will oder nicht und hat dadurch auch direkte Nachteile wie die Batteriestandzeitverkürzung nervt mich schon.


Vermutlich sind wir eine Minderheit im Markt und die Mehrheit steht auf diesen Spielkram, der eine unglaubliche Komplexität mit sich bringt. Dadurch muss sich der Kunde, dann wieder mit Bugs in der Software rumärgern, wie "wenn ich bei 6000upm schalte, dreht das Auto in den Begrenzer, obwohl ausgekuppelt wurde und der Fuß vom Gas ist".
Edit: Wobei durch die ganzen Assistenzsysteme nicht nur immer intransparenter wird, wie sich ein Fahrzeug verhält, auf der anderen Seite der Fahrer aber dennoch ohne diese klar kommen muss im Zweifel. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zu den Standzeiten kann ich nur wieder erwähnen dass wir da Szenarien bis zu einem Monat mit darüber skalierender Performance-Anpassung ausarbeiten mussten und ein "Batterie Zuständiger" jede Minute länger oder kürzer die ein VW stehen kann Hauptberuflich im Blick behält.
> Auch ist der CAN an dem quasi alle Steuergeräte von denen @Incredible Alk in seinem Bandwurmwort redet sowieso komplett aus wenn das Auto steht.
> Wenn es trotzdem extreme Einschränkungen gibt dann ist das ein Defekt (z.B. aufgeschubberte Plus-Leitung?) den sich die Werkstatt ansehen sollte.


Wie gesagt, bei BMW gibt es dieses Problem ab Werk und so, wie sich die anderen Schilderungen hier lesen, handelt es sich nicht um Defekte.


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2022)

Also wenn ich mir ansehe was so manch modernes alles kann, dann ist das klasse um zu zeigen was alles möglich ist. 
Aber auch viel unnötiges Zeug, was du beim Fahren eh nichts brauchst oder sogar ablenkt.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2022)

Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn das Kram nicht richtig funktioniert und z.B. der "Einschlafassistent" einfach mal eine Vollbremsung durchführt, weil man zu wenig Lenkbewegungen gemacht hat.


----------



## DARPA (20. April 2022)

Mich nervt ja, dass es in unserer TG keine Steckdosen an den Stellplätzen gibt. So muss ich immer die Batterien von Auto und Mopped ausbauen um im eigenen Keller dann laden zu können. Und da beides eher Standzeuge als Fahrzeuge sind ist es schon nervig.
Wie ich ein E-Auto zu Hause laden sollte, wüsste ich gleich gar nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn das Kram nicht richtig funktioniert und z.B. der "Einschlafassistent" einfach mal eine Vollbremsung durchführt, weil man zu wenig Lenkbewegungen gemacht hat.


Ja - oder der Notfallassistent einen Geistfußgänger erkennt und voll in die Eisen geht. Freut einen besonders wenn dadurch dann ein Auffahrunfall entsteht (einem Bekannten von mir wirklich passiert). Da musste erst mal bewiesen werden dass der Assistent aus dem nichts bzw. völlig grundlos gebremst hat und nicht der Fahrer. Da sich offenbar auch in den Werkstätten noch kaum jemand mit den Dingern auskennt bzw. die nicht mehr können als Fehlerspeicher auslesen war das deutlich schwieriger als gedacht - vor allem es gerichtsfest bzw. mit Gutachter hinzukriegen.

Wenn dir sowas mal passiert - Unfall und wochenlang Streiterei wegen NIX (da war wirklich weit und breit niemand, nich mal ne Katze oder so) dann freuste dich besonders wenn überall solche Assistenten drin sind und man sie auch ggf. nicht abschalten kann.

Also dran gewöhnen: Immer viel Abstand zum Vordermann einhalten wenns ein neues Auto ist (und hoffen dass nicht ständig leute dazwischen fahren...) und wenn man selber so ne Kiste hat immer drauf vorbereiten grundlos ins Lenkrad zu beißen und den Nudelsalat durchs Auto fliegen zu sehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da sich offenbar auch in den Werkstätten noch kaum jemand mit den Dingern auskennt bzw. die nicht mehr können als Fehlerspeicher auslesen


Und das kann dann richtig teuer werden, wenn die Knallköpfe von der Werkswerkstatt dann stumpf das Teil tauschen wollen, was im Fehlercode aufgeführt wird, aber der eigentliche Defekt ganz woanders liegt. So gesehen bei BMW, wo ein defekter Türgriff, der wegen Keyless go beheizbar war, einen Kurzschluss verursacht hat und einen ABS Fehlercode erzeugt hat. Da stehen dann mehrere Tausend Euro fälschlich veranschlagte Reparatur- bzw. eher Austauschkosten gegenüber einen Workaround, bei dem nur das Kabel zur Heizung im Türgriff abgekniffen wird.
Am PC bekommt man ja manchmal schon die Krise, wegen unglaublicher Fehler, das kommt im KFZ Bereich auch auf uns zu, allein weil die Software so extrem komplex wird.








						How Many Millions of Lines of Code Does It Take?
					

How many lines of code does it take to run a fighter jet, the Large Hadron Collider, a web browser, or Facebook? See the amounts compared in this data viz.




					www.visualcapitalist.com


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2022)

Einfach alles abknipsen was nicht mehr geht...  Super Reparatur.   

Ölwanne undicht? Und ab in die Tonne damit! 
Scheinwerfer vollgelaufen und deswegen ein Kurzschluss drin? *schnippschnipp* Schnell noch ein Loch oben reinbohren, ein paar Goldfische reindrücken und nen Gummistopfen, damit die in der Kurve nicht wieder rausschwappen.


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> So gesehen bei BMW, wo ein defekter Türgriff, der wegen Keyless go beheizbar war, einen Kurzschluss verursacht hat und einen ABS Fehlercode erzeugt hat.


Ja sicher. Sorry, aber das ist Humbug...


----------



## Birdy84 (21. April 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Sorry, aber das ist Humbug...


Da erkläre es doch mal nem Doofen, warum das Humbug ist?


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2022)

Von welcher Baureihe reden wir? Und was für ein Fehler soll es gewesen sein?


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da erkläre es doch mal nem Doofen, warum das Humbug ist?


So Fehlercodes fallen nicht einfach vom Himmel.
Was passieren kann ist dass das ABS Steuergerät den möglichen Kurzschluss auf der Versorgungsleitung meldet. Dann meldet es aber auch exakt diese Tatsache und nicht "ABS Fehler". Die grundsätzliche Denke dass das Steuergerät das Problem ist was den Fehler meldet scheint tatsächlich bei manchen Hinterhofwerkstätten zu bestehen, war aber schon immer falsch und kann auch nicht mit "früher war halt alles besser/einfacher"(ganz im Gegenteil, früher™ waren Fehler im Kabelbaum wirklich fast unauffindbar) sondern schlicht mit mangelnder Aus- und Weiterbildung erklärt werden.


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2022)

Da würde eher PowerManagement (PM, IVM, ...) Modul motzen zusammen mit dem Türmodul/Satellit. Dem ABS-Steuergerät geht es sonstwo vorbei, bzw er kriegt davon nichts mit.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist man bekommt heute ja kaum mehr ein neues Auto ohne den ganzen Firlefanz. Ich sag ja nicht dass das alles schlecht sein muss aber dieses man muss ob man will oder nicht und hat dadurch auch direkte Nachteile wie die Batteriestandzeitverkürzung nervt mich schon.


Wenn´s nur die Batterie wäre... 

Unsere Firmenfahrzeuge welche eigentlich nur aus VW & Audi bestehen haben noch ganz andere Probleme. Gerade die VWs (ab BJ 2020) haben mächtig ein Rad ab. Sensorik spinnt, Systemabstürze, Infortaiment hängt, Lautsprecher knacken, Menüpunkte verschwinden und tauchen wieder auf, Bluetooth verbindet sich nicht oder trennt automatisch die Verbindung, Gesprächsqualität ist für den Eimer, Assistenzsysteme spinnen rum (Vollbremsung bei freier Straße, Abstandswarner meldet sich obwohl nichts um das Auto herum ist etc.), Rückfahrkamera laggt etc.

Laut Autohaus gibt´s für die Möhren aber keine neuen Softwareupdates. Die Autos werden daher von unseren Fuhrparkjungs ganz liebevoll Shitboxen genannt. Man kann wirklich froh sein, das es nur Leasing-Fahrzeuge sind. 
Aber scheinbar stehen wir mit den Problemen nicht alleine da, wenn man sich mal im Internet umsieht. Schlimmer als bei den Verbrennern ist´s mit der Software nur bei den VW ID-Modellen.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. April 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach alles abknipsen was nicht mehr geht...  Super Reparatur.


Ich schrieb ja, Workaround. Und in dem Kontext "unnötiger Features im Auto", den wir zuvor diskutiert hatten, eine möglicherweise völlig annehmbares Ergebnis.



Zeiss schrieb:


> Von welcher Baureihe reden wir?


Warum fragst du? Deine erste Antwort zeigt doch eindeutig, dass du anscheinend bereits alle Infos hast um das Problem zu beurteilen und mich nebenbei als Idioten darzsutellen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> So Fehlercodes fallen nicht einfach vom Himmel.
> Was passieren kann ist dass das ABS Steuergerät den möglichen Kurzschluss auf der Versorgungsleitung meldet. Dann meldet es aber auch exakt diese Tatsache und nicht "ABS Fehler". Die grundsätzliche Denke dass das Steuergerät das Problem ist was den Fehler meldet scheint tatsächlich bei manchen Hinterhofwerkstätten zu bestehen, war aber schon immer falsch und kann auch nicht mit "früher war halt alles besser/einfacher"(ganz im Gegenteil, früher™ waren Fehler im Kabelbaum wirklich fast unauffindbar) sondern schlicht mit mangelnder Aus- und Weiterbildung erklärt werden.


 Das hatte ich so nicht beschrieben. Die Fehldiagnose kam von BMW selbst.

Ich beziehe mich übrigens hierauf: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sBpPHkIjUPw:1686

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2022)

@Zeiss Ich hab Mal mit der Prämisse gestartet dass es zumindest wirklich einen Code aus dem ABS Steuergerät gab. Dass andere den Kurzschluss eher "sehen" würden stimmt natürlich.

@Painkiller
Letztens hab ich folgendes Angebot bekommen:


> Software-Entwickler – Softwarestabilität (m/w/d) bei einem der größten Automobilhersteller der Welt
> 
> Start: asap
> Ort: Zentrales Ruhrgebiet
> ...


VW Infotainment hat offensichtlich hart verkackt und sucht jetzt nach Leuten die den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen. Man beachte auch "entwickeln von Werkzeugen", ergo sind jetzt keine brauchbaren da.
Sind dabei aber nicht mal sonderlich großzügig beim Gehalt. Ich hab laut lachend abgelehnt


----------



## taks (21. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Letztens hab ich folgendes Angebot bekommen:
> 
> VW Infotainment hat offensichtlich hart verkackt und sucht jetzt nach Leuten die den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen. Man beachte auch "entwickeln von Werkzeugen", ergo sind jetzt keine brauchbaren da.
> Sind dabei aber nicht mal sonderlich großzügig beim Gehalt. Ich hab laut lachend abgelehnt


Wie bei Windows das Qualitätsmanagement abgeschafft und den Endnutzer als Betaversion-Tester verwendet ^^


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> VW Infotainment hat offensichtlich hart verkackt und sucht jetzt nach Leuten die den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen. Man beachte auch "entwickeln von Werkzeugen", ergo sind jetzt keine brauchbaren da.
> Sind dabei aber nicht mal sonderlich großzügig beim Gehalt. Ich hab laut lachend abgelehnt


Mal frech gefragt: Von wieviel Prozent Gehaltsunterschied sprechen wir denn hier?

Oh wow. :/ Das ist echt wirklich bitter für einen Konzern wie VW. Auch was die Anzahl der Softwareupdates angeht scheint es da meilenweit zu happern wenn man den Jungs aus dem Fuhrpark glauben schenken darf. Da besteht noch ein enormer Aufholbedarf, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wieviel Softwareupdates alleine Tesla dieses Jahr schon verteilt hat. Ich dachte echt das VW zur großen Aufholjagd ansetzt, aber ob das so was wird bezweifel ich.


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2022)

@Birdy84 :
Du weißt schon, dass bei diesen beiden Schwachmatten sehr viel gespielt ist und auf Sensationsgeilheit abzielt? Man sollte nicht alles glauben, was man auf Youtube findet... auch wenn es von Autodoktorengötter kommt. Gerade was CAN und Netzwerke angeht, kann man die abhacken. Ich persönlich kann sie nicht ansehen, ohne Kotzen zu kriegen... ich sage nur Lüsterklemmen in der Airbag-Leitungen... aber egal.

Erklärung:
Türgriffgedöns, Tür selbst und Türsteuergerät/Satellit hängen im Karosserie-CAN. Das ABS-Steuergerät (was es übrigens so nicht gibt, sondern es ist ein DSC-Steuergerät) hängt im PT-CAN (PowerTrain), mit ganz anderen Anforderungen an Datenkonsistenz und etc (Checksummenüberprüfung, ...). Dazwischen hängen Gateways (bei diesem Fahrzeug müssten es zwei sein), die als Firewalls arbeiten. Die Idee dahinter ist, das große CAN-Netzwerk in kleine zu unterteilen und nur die Botschaften durchzulassen, die für das jeweilige Netz relevant sind. Ist zwar teuer, aber dadurch sinkt die Buslast.

Beispiel: Tempomat. Man drückt auf "setzen". Der Hebel hängt im KarosserieCAN und sendet ein Signal (auch Botschaft genannt: setze aktuelle Geschwindigkeit). CAN ist ereignisorientiert, soll heißen, JEDES Steuerferät im Netz (Karosserie-CAN) empfängt diese Botschaft, aber nur EINER reagiert drauf (Akzeptanzfilter im CAN-Controller des Steuergeräts, die Applikation bekommt nur die Botschaften zu sehen, die für die von Bedeutung sind, die restliche Botschaften werden den CAN-Controller nicht passieren). Die Botschaft wird (auch) vom Kombiinstrument empfangen und nach interner Routingtabelle ins PT-CAN (PowerTrain) geleitet. Das ACC-Steuergerät (und nicht nur das ACC-Steuergerät, sondern das gesamte PT-CAN) empfängt die Botschaft und führt Aktionen aus, misst den Abstand zum Vordermann, stellt das Drehmoment im Motorsteuergerät ein, Schaltet das Getriebe in den Tempomat-Modus, .... Und es wird ans Kombiinstrument der Status gemeldet, dass Tempomat aktiv ist (Anzeige im Tacho, ....).

Gerade die F-Reihe hat ein extrem aufwendiges PowerManagement System. Das PowerModul ist in der Lage den Stromverbrauch von jedem Steuergerät zu messen und feststellen, dass da was "komisch" ist. Dann das Türsteuergerät erkennt ebenfalls, dass da was nicht stimmt (Stromverbrauch, kein Signal vom Türgriff, etc).

So viel zur Theorie. 

Nun rastet das Türmodul aus, weil im Türgriff ein Kurzschluss ist. Keyless-Entry wird für diese Tr deaktiviert, im Fehlerspeicher des Türmoduls steht ein Fehlereintrag "Leitung X Kurzschluss nach Masse / UBat, Funktion gestört" oder sowas in der Art. Fertig, mehr passiert da nicht. Die Netze sind sowohl als Netzwerk als auch stromtechnisch von einander unabhängig. KeylessGo ist übringens was anderes als KeylessEntry, nur so am Rande.

Das ist genau so ein Bullshit wie die Behauptung "wenn man im CAN was sendet, kann es passieren, dass Airbag aufgeht, das Auto durchdreht, bremst, beschleunigt blah". Schwachsinn, es wird genau gar nichts passieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. April 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Birdy84 :
> Du weißt schon, dass bei diesen beiden Schwachmatten sehr viel gespielt ist und auf Sensationsgeilheit abzielt? Man sollte nicht alles glauben, was man auf Youtube findet... auch wenn es von Autodoktorengötter kommt. Gerade was CAN und Netzwerke angeht, kann man die abhacken. Ich persönlich kann sie nicht ansehen, ohne Kotzen zu kriegen... ich sage nur Lüsterklemmen in der Airbag-Leitungen... aber egal.


Ich habe den Kanal nicht bewertet, für mich sah die Diagnose einfach schlüssig aus, zumal er das Problem ja am Ende direkt nachstellen kann. Ich habe leider bei deinen Ausführungen nicht ganz verstanden, wieso meine Zusammenfassung von diesem Fall nicht richtig ist. Ich sehe nur, dass der Knilch den Türgriff überbrückt und im Fahrzeug "alle" Warnlampen angehen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Mal frech gefragt: Von wieviel Prozent Gehaltsunterschied sprechen wir denn hier?


Im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Gehalt war die beworbene Range -25% bis +12,5%.
Alles normaler IG-Metall Ingenieurstarif. Für die Probleme die die selbst für Außenstehende zu haben scheinen und die schnellen "Feuerwehrleute" die sie brauchen imo gute 50% zu wenig um Leute zu bekommen+motivieren die wirklich helfen können.
Fun fact: Ich kenne jemanden der mutmaßlich jetzt dort hin geht. Bei dem bin ich mir sehr sicher dass er nicht helfen wird.


Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist echt wirklich bitter für einen Konzern wie VW. Auch was die Anzahl der Softwareupdates angeht scheint es da meilenweit zu happern wenn man den Jungs aus dem Fuhrpark glauben schenken darf. Da besteht noch ein enormer Aufholbedarf, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wieviel Softwareupdates alleine Tesla dieses Jahr schon verteilt hat. Ich dachte echt das VW zur großen Aufholjagd ansetzt, aber ob das so was wird bezweifel ich.


Mein Eindruck von aussen:
Man hat versucht mit der neuen Fahrzeug-Generation einen kompletten Umbruch der Systemarchitektur zu erzwingen. Hat dafür aber Entwickler genommen die zum nicht ganz kleinen Teil garkeine Ahnung von Automotive hatten und vielleicht auch nicht die besten ihres ursprünglichen Faches waren(wir erinnern uns: "VW Infotainment" ist der Teil der Nokia/RIM Entwickler die das ganze Thema Übernahmen Ausgesessen haben statt sich bei dem ganzen Durcheinander mal was Neues zu suchen).
Hätte es geklappt hätte jeder den Vorstand für seinen Mut gelobt, das darf man auch nicht unterschlagen. Hat es aber leider nicht. 
Imo auch weil man die völlig falschen Prioritäten gesetzt hat. Wenn eine der großen Änderungen und Vorteile durchgängig OTA-Nachbesserungsmöglichkeiten auf allen Ebenen bedeutet dann muss das auch mit Priorität entwickelt und getestet werden. Stattdessen hatte man zu Anfang damit mehr Probleme als mit so manchem anderen Feature und die IDs gar z.T. ohne OTA-Fähigkeit ausgeliefert.

Kleine Ergänzung @Zeiss : Die Standards was Gateways etc. an geht sind bei BMW zwar so aber tatsächlich nicht bei allen Herstellern. Ehemalige Kollegen die eine am OBD angebundene Telematikbox entwickelt haben, haben gut gestaunt als sie mit einem kurz geschlossenen CAN bei einem Peugeot (genaues Modell mir leider unbekannt) tatsächlich 1:1 den Motor-CAN (bzw. bei dem Fahrzeug anscheinend einfach DEN CAN) außer Gefecht gesetzt haben.


----------



## Zeiss (21. April 2022)

@Birdy84 : Dann lies sie nochmal durch.
@Olstyle : Da waren bestimmt dieselben Profis am Werk, mit denen ich damals rumgestritten habe, weil sie ein echtzeitfähiges CAN haben wollten... achnee, halt, das war Audi.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. April 2022)

Zeiss schrieb:


> @Birdy84 : Dann lies sie nochmal durch.


Ich lese:


Zeiss schrieb:


> @Birdy84 :
> Nun rastet das Türmodul aus, weil im Türgriff ein Kurzschluss ist. Keyless-Entry wird für diese Tr deaktiviert, im Fehlerspeicher des Türmoduls steht ein Fehlereintrag "Leitung X Kurzschluss nach Masse / UBat, Funktion gestört" oder sowas in der Art. Fertig, mehr passiert da nicht. Die Netze sind sowohl als Netzwerk als auch stromtechnisch von einander unabhängig. KeylessGo ist übringens was anderes als KeylessEntry, nur so am Rande.


Ich sehe, dass beim Überbrücken des Türgriffs die Karre aufleuchtet, wie ein Weihnachtsbaum, und Fehler im ABS/ DTC protokolliert werden.
Wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck von aussen:
> Man hat versucht mit der neuen Fahrzeug-Generation einen kompletten Umbruch der Systemarchitektur zu erzwingen. Hat dafür aber Entwickler genommen die zum nicht ganz kleinen Teil garkeine Ahnung von Automotive hatten und vielleicht auch nicht die besten ihres ursprünglichen Faches waren(wir erinnern uns: "VW Infotainment" ist der Teil der Nokia/RIM Entwickler die das ganze Thema Übernahmen Ausgesessen haben statt sich bei dem ganzen Durcheinander mal was Neues zu suchen).


Das würde so einiges erklären. Das Infotainment wirkt auch von der GUI her ziemlich sperrig, ruckelig und steril. Also typisch deutsch. 

Das war eines der ersten Dinge die mir auch im ID3 aufgefallen sind. Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt besser ist, aber damals war es Welten vom Infotainment eines Model 3 o.ä. entfernt.  

Der Kunde ist halt Beta-Tester bzw. Alpha-Tester ohne davon zu wissen. Eigentlich irre, wenn man sich mal überlegt was VW für Preise aufruft.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hätte es geklappt hätte jeder den Vorstand für seinen Mut gelobt, das darf man auch nicht unterschlagen. Hat es aber leider nicht.
> Imo auch weil man die völlig falschen Prioritäten gesetzt hat. Wenn eine der großen Änderungen und Vorteile durchgängig OTA-Nachbesserungsmöglichkeiten auf allen Ebenen bedeutet dann muss das auch mit Priorität entwickelt und getestet werden. Stattdessen hatte man zu Anfang damit mehr Probleme als mit so manchem anderen Feature und die IDs gar z.T. ohne OTA-Fähigkeit ausgeliefert.


Die ID-Reihe ist in meinen Augen viel zu früh erschienen. Daher auch das Drama bei Software und Qualität. Man wollte auf Biegen und Brechen mit Teslas Model 3 mithalten, und hat sich dabei komplett verrannt was die Prioritäten angeht. Das dieses Drama sich natürlich dann auch auf die Verbrenner auswirkt, ist logisch.


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2022)

Abend zusammen
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen: Bei einem Ford Fiesta MK8 1.0 Ecoboost hat die Batterie mühe weil das Auto (sehr) viele Kurzstrecken hat. Darum wollt ich einfach mal das Ladegerät über Nacht dran hängen. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten oder kann ich das Ladegerät einfach in eingebautem Zustand dranhängen?
n der Anleitung steht nichts zum Laden der Batterie 
Ladegerät ist das Bosch C3.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. Mai 2022)

Eigentlich sollte das inzwischen problemlos im eingebauten Zustand funktionieren.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2022)

Ich sehe technisch keinen Grund warum nicht. Das Ladegerät gibt ein bisschen mehr Spannung als die Batterie hat bei relativ geringem Strom. Eine laufende Lichtmaschine geht deutlich rabiater mit dem Boardnetz um.


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2022)

Ok, danke euch. Es dreht sich wieder um die Start/Stop und AGM Thematik. Ford scheint da auch seine Probleme zu haben ^^





						Batterieladung mysteriöserweise niedrig
					

Eigentlich komme ich eher aus dem VAG-Bereich. Meine bessere Hälfte hat allerdings einen Fiesta Mk8 Cool&Connect, 1.0 Ecoboost, EZ11/2020 mit 2.600km weshalb i…




					www.motor-talk.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2022)

Ich mach das bei meinem Leon auch ab und an mal, grade im Winter und je nach Fahrprofil kann die Batterie da auch mal etwas Hilfe brauchen. Ich papp da einfach das Ladegerät dran, lass 2 Stunden laufen und gut ist. Hat noch nie Probleme gegeben, ich wüsste auch nicht woher - wenn du fährst erzeugt der Generator die gleiche (bei mir sogar eine deutlich Höhere) Klemmen-/Ladespannung wie das externe Ladegerät - alles was da an Elektronik dran hängt im Auto sollte das also kennen und sicher abkönnen.


----------



## taks (21. Mai 2022)

Hab bis jetzt nur immer mein Motorrad laden müssen und da ist fast nichts an Elektronik dran, darum die Frage ^^
Wenn das Auto mal warm ist ist es auch kein Problem, aber aus der kühlen Garage (11°C) hat es im Moment seine Mühe. Ich habs mal angeschlossen und schau morgen ob es besser ist


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juni 2022)

Gestern eine Schnapszahl gehabt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

Habt ihr die Serienversion vom Cupra Urban Rebel schon gesehen? Für was baue ich mutige Concept Cars, wenn die Serienversion dann wieder so langweilig wirkt? Hatte bei dem Auto echt Hoffnung das etwas vom Concept Car abfärbt....

Concept Car: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Serie: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2022)

Ich finde die Serienversion jetzt nicht wirklich langweilig. 
Wenn du den mit nem Golf 8 vergleichst, ist das eher ne Krawallbude.


----------



## DARPA (8. Juni 2022)

Sieht aus wie ein eingelaufener SUV. Überhaupt nicht meine Fahrzeugkategorie.


----------



## Optiki (8. Juni 2022)

Das Ding sieht aus wie ein Mischung aus Toyota C-HR, BMW i3 und von Vorne ein bisschen Ford bzw die Scheinwerfer/Motorhaube in Richtung Tesla.

Das Konzept wirkt so groß wie ein Leon und hat das Aussehen eines Rennwagens und das echte Auto wirkt wie ein hoher Kleinwagen, der eine Haufen Spoiler Werk bekommen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da würde ich lieber einen langweiligen Golf 8 fahren, auch wenn mir der 7er damals besser gefallen hat.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Serienversion jetzt nicht wirklich langweilig.
> Wenn du den mit nem Golf 8 vergleichst, ist das eher ne Krawallbude.


Gut, wenn man´s von der Seite betrachtet...
Aber in meinen Augen ist der Golf auch langweilig. Außnahme Golf I & II natürlich.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2022)

Der Golf soll ja auch langweilig sein, damit ihn quasi jeder kaufen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juni 2022)

Der Golf mag langweilig sein aber er ist wenigstens nicht hässlich - das Cuprading da schon (persönliche Meinung^^).
Das sieht für mich aus wie "wir wollen nen Kompaktwagen bauen aber die Leute stehn halt voll auf SUV".

Ich mein nehmt mal das Bild von Optiki und ziehts 10% in die Breite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zack, schon siehts nicht mehr so sehr nach eingedampftem Stadtpanzer aus.


----------



## keinnick (8. Juni 2022)

Ja, nur bei +10% Länge ist der länger als ein ID.3 oder ein Cupra Born. Das Teil soll ja unter den beiden Modellen  angesiedelt sein. Hier benötigt es wohl einen dickeren Unterboden, um alles unterzubringen, wenn man längenmäßig nicht konkurrieren kann/will.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juni 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, nur bei +10% Länge ist der länger als ein ID.3 oder ein Cupra Born. Das Teil soll ja unter den beiden Modellen angesiedelt sein.


Dann darf ich ihn halt nicht so ausladend hoch/wuchtig bauen und gefühlt 20 Zoll Schlappen draufmachen wenn er nicht wien eingelaufener Panzer aussehen soll


----------



## keinnick (8. Juni 2022)

Naja, Du musst halt irgendwo auch den Akku (lt. Golem bis zu 440km) unterbringen. Wenn nicht in der Länge oder Breite, dann bleibt Dir nur die Höhe. Aber mit den 20" Schlappen gebe ich Dir recht.


----------



## Zeiss (8. Juni 2022)

Hässlich wie die Nacht...


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Golf mag langweilig sein aber er ist wenigstens nicht hässlich - das Cuprading da schon (persönliche Meinung^^).


Die modernen Golfs als schöne Autos zu bezeichnen, halte ich aber auch für mutig.  

Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. Wäre langweilig wenn wir alle gleich wären. 
Je mehr neue Kübel auf den Markt kommen, umso mehr trauere ich den alten Autos hinterher. :/



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das sieht für mich aus wie "wir wollen nen Kompaktwagen bauen aber die Leute stehn halt voll auf SUV".


Eigentlich mag ich ja kantiges Design. Deshalb gefällt mir die F-117 auch so gut, aber bei dem Auto und den Abmessungen passt das halt einfach gar nicht. Ich frag mich gerade, ob das ganze einer Limo besser stehen würde.


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> trauere ich den alten Autos hinterher. :/


Das letzte schöne Auto ist der w204. Davor gab es aber auch lange Zeit nicht viel schönes. 
Ein wenig trauere ich meinem alten Fiesta MK3 hinterher. 60 kraftvolle PS, Klimaanlage und beheizte Frontscheibe. Der hatte sogar elektrische Fensterheber 😍


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ein wenig trauere ich meinem alten Fiesta MK3 hinterher. 60 kraftvolle PS, Klimaanlage und beheizte Frontscheibe. Der hatte sogar elektrische Fensterheber 😍


Fiesta war eine coole Möhre. Hatte mir auch Spass gemacht.
Ich hatte aber einen mit Handkurbelfenster und keine beheizte Frontscheibe, war für mich damals OK.
Aber: 
60 "kraftvolle" PS? 
Da schwingt eine gehörige Portion Nostalgie bei dir mit, ich empfand da gar nix kraftvoll...


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2022)

Meine erste Karre war auchn Fiesta. Aber 40ps und ohne jede Form von weiterführender Elektrik. Nur kurbeln ist das wahre fahren, ohne jede Lenkhilfe auch gerne mit dicken Armen. 
Aber man muss fairerweise sagen das Ding war alt, klapprig, leistungsarm aber er lief immer. 100% zuverlässig.


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juni 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Da schwingt eine gehörige Portion Nostalgie bei dir mit, ich empfand da gar nix kraftvoll...


Naja, ein wenig scherzhaft war es natürlich gemeint. Aber mir hatten die 60PS gereicht. Durch das niedrige Gewicht fuhr er sich schön spritzig. Und ich war junge 20, hauptsache mobil und nicht laufen müssen 😅 vor allem hatte der mich nur einen Euro gekostet 😎

Der 45PS Fiesta meiner Mutti war da deutlich lahmer. Zu zweit reichten die gerade so zum Einparken 😂


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ohne jede Lenkhilfe


Vor allem wenn man ne fette Bankdrückeinheit hinter sich gebracht hat 😂


----------



## compisucher (9. Juni 2022)

Einen Euro?
Boah, ich hab für meinen damals 1995 noch um die 7.000 Mark gezahlt...


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man ne fette Bankdrückeinheit hinter sich gebracht hat 😂


Ins Studio bin ich seinerzeit zu Fuß, in die Bude laufen erspart drin das Laufband (ich war aber eher wegen Rückenschäden da, weniger zum Bankdrücken).
Zum Fiestafahren hats aber immer gereicht. Manche Gewohnheiten hab ich bis heute, zum beispiel nicht im Stand zu lenken - denn ohne servo geht das halt praktisch nicht ohne brutale Gewalt.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juni 2022)

Einen W204 kaufe ich mir vielleicht noch  könnte passieren. Oder w211/212
Und in einem Fiesta mit riesiger Bassrolle im Kofferraum habe ich auch einen gehörigen Teil meiner Jugend verbracht, krass wie weit verbreitet der doch war, der Schaukelstuhl


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juni 2022)

MfDoom schrieb:


> der Schaukelstuhl


Und wird leider immer seltener auf den Straßen. Aber wenn ich einen sehe, freue ich mich jedesmal 😍



compisucher schrieb:


> 7.000


Und die ist er wert 👍 heute 3500 Taler für ein neuwertigen Fiesta? Ich tät überlegen 😂



MfDoom schrieb:


> Einen W204 kaufe ich mir vielleicht


Zur Zeit aber echt teuer. Ich hatte letztes Jahr im April ein wenig Glück, auch wenn er da schon etwas teurer war. Und vor allem ist er sehr bequem 😍 ich hoffe den hab ich jetzt die nächsten mindestens 10 Jahre


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2022)

Was ist an nem W204 schön?
Dann lieber nen Aston Martin V8 oder V12 Vantage im gleichen Alter, die sind wesentlich schicker. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juni 2022)

er wird der Nachfolger des 190ers. An dem Design scheiden sich auch die Geister, man mag ihn. oder halt nicht


----------



## keinnick (9. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist an nem W204 schön?
> Dann lieber nen Aston Martin V8 oder V12 Vantage im gleichen Alter, die sind wesentlich schicker.


Finde ich auch. Die spielen aber nicht in derselben (Preis-)Liga.


----------



## TrueRomance (9. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist an nem W204 schön?


Alles. Einfach alles. Zum Beispiel der Hintern, siehe Bild 😍😜





JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann lieber nen Aston Martin V8 oder V12 Vantage


Ist für mich uninteressant, auch wenn du natürlich Recht hast, widerspricht da mein Geldbeutel. Und schneller bin ich mit auch nicht auf Arbeit.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Juni 2022)

ist das daß Amg-Paket? Wie ist das Fahrwerk so


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Die modernen Golfs als schöne Autos zu bezeichnen, halte ich aber auch für mutig.


Das Design Ziel ist halt eher unauffällig zu sein ohne gleich hässlich zu wirken. Das erfüllt er ganz gut.
Und deswegen fahr ich den GTE als Audi   .

@Kraftvolle kleine Fords: Die kurz übersetzten 95PS von meinem StreetKa haben sich so fix angefühlt wie wenig danach. Erst der E+Benzin Modus beim A3 kommt wieder nah daran.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Die spielen aber nicht in derselben (Preis-)Liga.





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Alles. Einfach alles. Zum Beispiel der Hintern, siehe Bild 😍😜
> Ist für mich uninteressant, auch wenn du natürlich Recht hast, widerspricht da mein Geldbeutel. Und schneller bin ich mit auch nicht auf Arbeit.


Es ging ja nur um schön sein.
Als Alltagsauto schlägt der Benz den Aston um Längen.
Ich war bei der Autofindung echt kurz versucht den V8 mit einzubeziehen.
Aber Unterhalt und Alltagsnutzen sind eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Design Ziel ist halt eher unauffällig zu sein ohne gleich hässlich zu wirken. Das erfüllt er ganz gut.


Sehe ich ähnlich (deswegen hab ich ja einen bestellt - vielleicht so Gott will krieg ich ihn sogar irgendwann, sind ja erst ~15 Monate Wartezeit bisher  ).
Die Auswahl war da ja auch nicht sonderlich groß - alleine wenn das Kriterium "muss in meine Garage passen" greift (ist ne Kellergarage im Haus drinne die ich halt nicht vergrößern kann) sind schon die meisten Modelle rausgefallen weil sie einfach zu lang oder breit sind. Die Kompakten passen zwar alle noch rein aber ich hab halt keinen Bock mit angeklappten Spiegeln auf 2 cm genau fahren zu müssen - das geht 100x gut und ein mal nicht...


----------



## Optiki (9. Juni 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist an nem W204 schön?
> Dann lieber nen Aston Martin V8 oder V12 Vantage im gleichen Alter, die sind wesentlich schicker.


Es bringt halt auch nichts, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Für mich sieht der Aston Martin wie rund gelutschtes Bonbon aus und den Innenraum wäre mir auch schon wieder zu altbacken für das Geld. 

Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, der Autogeschmack hängt auch ein bisschen vom Alter der Person ab. Ich bin in den 90er geboren und finde, dass der Golf III der hässlichste Golf ist. Von den Leuten, die in den 80er geboren sind, höre ich dagegen öfters der V wäre der hässlichste Golf.  In meiner Jugend war der Golf V halt aktuell, mittlerweile finde ich den auch nicht mehr so ansprechend, aber definitiv ansprechender als ein Golf III.


----------



## TrueRomance (10. Juni 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> die in den 80er geboren


Nope, der 5er ist definitiv hübscher als der 3er 😂 und ich bin aus den 80ern 😎


JoM79 schrieb:


> Es ging ja nur um schön sein.


Was nutzen dicke Titten, wenn der Charakter fürn Hintern ist? Nix. Ich bewege mich beim Autoschauen in den Preiskategorien die ich mir leisten kann und will. 😅 In der Kategorie 6stellig, fallen mir aber auch einige sehr hübsches Autos ein.



JoM79 schrieb:


> V8


Ich hatte lange überlegt ob ich mir den Benz mit einem 6 Zylinder Motor hole, am Ende siegte aber die Vernunft. Die Unterhaltskosten rechtfertigen nicht den Spaß, zumal ich eh ein gemütlicher Fahrer bin und ich mich über einen niedrigen Verbrauch mehr freue als über 3 Minuten gesparte Zeit. Von daher sind die 170PS eigentlich schon zu viel. 😅

Hättest du mich vor 10 Jahren gefragt welches Auto ich "schön" finde, hätte ich gesagt: Ford Focus MK1. Warum? Weil ich ihn irgendwie toll fand und das Auto auf seine Nutzungsdauer bei mir echt günstig gewesen ist.  Bei mir zählen da mehr Faktoren rein als nur die reine Optik. Und ich hab verdammt viel erlebt mit meinem Foci 😍

In der Kategorie der Alltagsautos gefällt mir von den aktuellen Modellen keines richtig gut. Alles Einheitsbrei ohne eigenen Charakter, was wirklich schade ist. Vielleicht muss ich mich aber auch nur an die futuristischen Designs gewöhnen. Wie sagte Marv in Sin City sinngemäß? Neue Autos sehen aus wie elektrische Dosenöffner?

Ich bleibe dabei, der S204 ist wunderhübsch. 🥰

Der Toyota Supra, das ist ein Auto mit Charakter. Den hol ich mir dann, wenn ich meine Midlife-Crisis einläute 😜


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was nutzen dicke Titten, wenn der Charakter fürn Hintern ist? Nix. Ich bewege mich beim Autoschauen in den Preiskategorien die ich mir leisten kann und will. 😅 In der Kategorie 6stellig, fallen mir aber auch einige sehr hübsches Autos ein.


Der Aston Martin V8 Vantage liegt ja in der Preiskategorie die ich mir leisten kann und will.
Nur ist er im Alltag doch recht unpraktisch und die Folgekosten deutlich höher als beim letztendlich bestellten Auto.
Dazu kommt, dass eine Versicherung etwas komplizierter ist.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Design Ziel ist halt eher unauffällig zu sein ohne gleich hässlich zu wirken. Das erfüllt er ganz gut.
> Und deswegen fahr ich den GTE als Audi  .


Das ist ja auch Ok.  Ich fahr selbst nen 12 Jahre alten Opel der bald auseinander fliegt. Hab den auch nur wegen dem Nutzen (Platzbedarf!) gekauft. Damals war halt mehr preislich nicht drin. Aber jetzt wo das Geld für ein neues Auto da wäre, tu ich mir extrem schwer eines zu finden das meinen Geschmack trifft.

Der Verstand sagt: "Kauf ein E-Auto, du kannst selber laden"
Das Herz sagt: "Nope...  "



Optiki schrieb:


> Es bringt halt auch nichts, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. Für mich sieht der Aston Martin wie rund gelutschtes Bonbon aus und den Innenraum wäre mir auch schon wieder zu altbacken für das Geld.
> 
> Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, der Autogeschmack hängt auch ein bisschen vom Alter der Person ab.


Da hast du schon Recht. Aber auch persönliche Erlebnisse spielen da gewaltig mit rein. Ich bin in den 80ern geboren, und mein Autogeschmack ist sicher auch fragwürdig, aber ich glaube gerade aus diesem Grund tue ich mir mit den heutigen Autos so schwer.

Hier mal ein paar Modelle die meinen Geschmack treffen. Es sind noch viel mehr, das ist nur mal ein Auszug. 


Spoiler



Honda NSX: --> Video zum Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toyota Supra MK4:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BMW E30 M3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VW Bulli:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VW Käfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BMW 8er E31:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitsubishi Lancer Evo-Reihe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Subaru Impreza WRX STI-Reihe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mazda RX7:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nissan Skyline GT-R Reihe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ferrari F40:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1967 Chevrolet Impala:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ente! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aston Martin DB5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optiki (10. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Hab den auch nur wegen dem Nutzen (Platzbedarf!) gekauft.


Der  Kofferraum vom Astra H Caravan oder Omega sind auch wirklich sehr gut. Mein Vater wird glaube für immer dem Kofferraumvolumen des Astras nachtrauern. 


Painkiller schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Modelle die meinen Geschmack treffen. Es sind noch viel mehr, das ist nur mal ein Auszug.


Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Autos sind ja eigentlich Klassiger, die fast jeder mag. Ich mag halt gar nicht die normalen Autos aus den 90er bzw. Anfang 2000er, die Sportwagen aber meistens schon. 

Der E30 gefällt mir und dann wieder der E90, E36 und E46 treffen dann halt gar nicht mein Geschmack. 
Beim Golf auch so in die Richtung, der Golf 3 gefällt mir gar nicht und den 4er finde ich auch nicht mehr schön. Den 1er und 2er dagegen finde ich cool. 

Bei den Auto nach 2010 ist es fast immer so, wenn ich das neue Modell gesehen habe, finde ich das alte Modell nicht mehr so schön, wobei ich zur Zeit den Trend bei den Scheinwerferformen nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, z.B. beim Golf 8 die Matchaugen oder beim BMW G20 diese Ecke in den Frontscheinwerfern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Juni 2022)

Man gewöhnt sich an alles.  Finde auch die aktuellen BMW jetzt optisch nicht soo schlimm. Okay, einige der SUV sehen vor allem von hinten aus wie von nem Elephanten durchgevög..lt aber sonst gehts eigentlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Verstand sagt: "Kauf ein E-Auto, du kannst selber laden"
> Das Herz sagt: "Nope... "


Das hab ich auch 1:1 so gehabt. Es gab zugegeben auch ein paar weitere Gründe, (noch) kein E-Auto zu bestellen aber hauptsächlich ists eigentlich weil ich sie abseits der Fahrleistungen die wirklich gut sind nicht wirklich mag - bzw. wenn man eines möchte das die wirklich guten Fahrleistungen hat sie weit über meinem Budget liegen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2022)

Vattern hat anscheinend diese Woche einen 4er als E-Auto mit 80kWh Batterie bestellt. Damit zähle ich schon mal zwei Leute alleine in unserer Familie wo die geschenkte Wallbox in (Teil-) Elektrische Autos gemündet ist.


----------



## Elistaer (12. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch 1:1 so gehabt. Es gab zugegeben auch ein paar weitere Gründe, (noch) kein E-Auto zu bestellen aber hauptsächlich ists eigentlich weil ich sie abseits der Fahrleistungen die wirklich gut sind nicht wirklich mag - bzw. wenn man eines möchte das die wirklich guten Fahrleistungen hat sie weit über meinem Budget liegen.


Bin gerade auch dabei mir ein neuen Fahrbaren Untersatz zu suchen. Die Gebrauchten gehen für Summen weg da wird einem Schwindelig. Hatte aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Möglichkeit zu Hause zu laden an einen Hybrid gedacht. Im Autohaus beim FOH (Opel Astra L oder Grandland X) wurde mir eher davon abgeraten da ich im Großteil kurze Strecken das mag der Benziner dann nicht so und würde sich Tot stehen außer man nutzt den "Sport" Modus bei dem der Benziner immer mit dreht.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2022)

Ist die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit eine Plug-In zu laden denn so endgültig?
Dafür reicht ja eine handelsübliche Schuko-Steckdose absolut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Bin gerade auch dabei mir ein neuen Fahrbaren Untersatz zu suchen. Die Gebrauchten gehen für Summen weg da wird einem Schwindelig. Hatte aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Möglichkeit zu Hause zu laden an einen Hybrid gedacht. Im Autohaus beim FOH (Opel Astra L oder Grandland X) wurde mir eher davon abgeraten da ich im Großteil kurze Strecken das mag der Benziner dann nicht so und würde sich Tot stehen außer man nutzt den "Sport" Modus bei dem der Benziner immer mit dreht.


Ein Hybrid hat auch nur Nachteile... Lieber nen normalen Benziner kaufen und glücklich werden. Das spart außerdem eine Menge Geld.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juni 2022)

Kenne ein paar Leute mit Hybrid, die sind sehr zufrieden. Mit Toyotas, übrigens


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2022)

Die sind ja auch nicht schlecht. 
TBF mag halt nur Verbrenner.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein Hybrid hat auch nur Nachteile... Lieber nen normalen Benziner kaufen und glücklich werden. Das spart außerdem eine Menge Geld.


Dann nenne mir mal einen Nachteil den der Hybrid hat deiner Meinung nach.

Ich finde bis auf die ca 14000€ aufpreis zum Verbrenner nur die lange lade dauer als nachteil. Ich darf mit dem Hybrid in alle Umweltzonen egal wo. Der einzige Punkt warum ich keinen nehme  ist weil ich zu 80-90% mit Strom fahren würde und hier würde auf dauer der Verbrenner sich wie schon erwähnt Tot stehen weil er nicht oder zu selten genutzt wird. Von den kosten ist es eher so das ein Hybrid wenn man zu Hause laden kann sogar noch günstiger ist wie jeder Benziner ich habe vor 2 Jahren noch im Monat 150€ nur Tanken bezahlt das bei einer Strecke von 30km einfach und ich glaube hier sind einige die weitere Strecken Fahren.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Juni 2022)

das mit dem totstehen wird mMn übertrieben. Problematischer ist das hochjubeln im kalten Zustand. Aber da muss man halt mit etwas Hirn im Gasfuss vorgehen, dann geht das. Aber vielen fehlt da das Verständnis für Mechanik und die himmeln ihre Karre, so einfach ist das.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juni 2022)

MfDoom schrieb:


> das mit dem totstehen wird mMn übertrieben. Problematischer ist das hochjubeln im kalten Zustand. Aber da muss man halt mit etwas Hirn im Gasfuss vorgehen, dann geht das. Aber vielen fehlt da das Verständnis für Mechanik und die himmeln ihre Karre, so einfach ist das.


Je nach Auto kannst du es aber nicht beeinflussen.
Der Typ von MotorenZimmer hat sich gerade einen gebrauchten c300d hybrid gekauft.
Die Kiste fährt bis zu 130 rein elektrisch. Da hat er selbst schon infrage gestellt wie "gesund" es ist Richtung Autobahn zu fahren, und auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen auf 140-150 zu beschleunigen --> da springt der Dieselmotor  logischerweise komplett kalt an und muss liefern.

Link:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hM3hdsdbdTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2022)

Wenn der Motor nicht läuft sollte ihm das ziemlich egal sein. Bleibt nur der Kaltlauf wenn er dann doch mal an muss. Aber da sollten die Verstärkungen zu dem Zweck zusammen mit der Tatsache dass es auf Kurzstrecke eben garkeinen Lauf gibt sogar stabiler sein als Kurzstreckenbetrieb mit normalem Benziner.

Kaltlauf bei 130 entsprechend übersetzt sollte eh nicht mehr Schmerzen als Kaltlauf bei 50.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Design Ziel ist halt eher unauffällig zu sein ohne gleich hässlich zu wirken. Das erfüllt er ganz gut.
> Und deswegen fahr ich den GTE als Audi   .
> 
> @Kraftvolle kleine Fords: Die kurz übersetzten 95PS von meinem StreetKa haben sich so fix angefühlt wie wenig danach. Erst der E+Benzin Modus beim A3 kommt wieder nah daran.


Aber nur im ersten und zweiten Gang und zum Großteil wegen der schlechten Geräuschdämmung? 



Painkiller schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Modelle die meinen Geschmack treffen. Es sind noch viel mehr, das ist nur mal ein Auszug.


Wenn man sich aber tatsächlich mal in solche Autos reinsetzt und diese auch fährt, kann es sein, dass man seiner Illusion etwas beraubt wird. Neben anderen auf deiner Liste, war ein Evo auch immer ein Traumwagen von mir. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich dann mal einen Evo X gefahren und hab festgestellt, dass der zwar cool ist auf seine Art, aber mir im Endeffekt zu langweilig gefahren ist.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn der Motor nicht läuft sollte ihm das ziemlich egal sein. Bleibt nur der Kaltlauf wenn er dann doch mal an muss. Aber da sollten die Verstärkungen zu dem Zweck zusammen mit der Tatsache dass es auf Kurzstrecke eben garkeinen Lauf gibt sogar stabiler sein als Kurzstreckenbetrieb mit normalem Benziner.
> 
> Kaltlauf bei 130 entsprechend übersetzt sollte eh nicht mehr Schmerzen als Kaltlauf bei 50.


Es geht nur um den Kaltlauf, und er sagt ja auch nicht, dass der Motor explodiert.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aber nur im ersten und zweiten Gang und zum Großteil wegen der schlechten Geräuschdämmung?


Ungeübte Fahrer konnten quasi nicht ohne Burnout los fahren so kurz war der erste Gang untersetzt. 
Dazu nen riesiger Radstand und wenig Eigengewicht macht in Kurven auch ganz gut Laune. Endgeschwindigkeit war halt nicht so. Selbst die war aber Drehzahlbegrenzt und nicht Leistungslimit


----------



## Zeiss (14. Juni 2022)

Einen Burnout habe ich auch hingelegt, als ich den Smart abgegeben habe und meinen Achter zurückbekommen habe  ein Kavalierstart mit pfeifenden Reifen...

Mein alter Arbeitgeber hatte einen Ampera als Poolfahrzeug, mit dem ich öfters gefahren bin. Irgendwie ging das Ding ständig in Notlauf... ich weiß bis heute nicht warum.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Juni 2022)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ist das daß Amg-Paket? Wie ist das Fahrwerk so


Moin, ja der ist mit AMG Paket. Über das Fahrwerk kann ich nichts schlechtes sagen. Ich habe aber auch wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Es macht Spaß, er liegt sehr gut in den Kurven, manchmal etwas holprig aber ohne jemals zu steif zu sein. Es gibt ein sicheres Gefühl und das Auto neigt sich in der Kurve zumindest nicht spürbar. Würde gern Mal das Avantgarde zum Vergleich fahren. Von daher bist du mit meiner Antwort wahrscheinlich nicht schlauer als vorher 😅 sorry.


Olstyle schrieb:


> 95PS von meinem StreetKa


Die in meinem damaligen Fiesta und ich wäre geflogen 😜


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Je nach Auto kannst du es aber nicht beeinflussen.
> Der Typ von MotorenZimmer hat sich gerade einen gebrauchten c300d hybrid gekauft.
> Die Kiste fährt bis zu 130 rein elektrisch. Da hat er selbst schon infrage gestellt wie "gesund" es ist Richtung Autobahn zu fahren, und auf dem Beschleunigungsstreifen auf 140-150 zu beschleunigen --> da springt der Dieselmotor  logischerweise komplett kalt an und muss liefern.


Da die Hybriden ja alle Automatik sind ist das nicht so einfach wobei ich am Anfang mit einem Reinen E Kango so meine Probleme hatte die Geschwindigkeit zu halten. Mir hat als Schalter und Diesel Fahrer die Rückmeldung gefehlt die man in einem Verbrenner hat. An und für sich kann man nur über die gewählten Fahrmodi steuern was der Verbrenner macht. Wenn man den Testern glaubt ist bei Opel hier auch die Lenkung genauer im Sport Modus da läuft auch der Verbrenner immer mit im Hybrid Modus nur wen er muss.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Dann nenne mir mal einen Nachteil den der Hybrid hat deiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Ich finde bis auf die ca 14000€ aufpreis zum Verbrenner nur die lange lade dauer als nachteil. Ich darf mit dem Hybrid in alle Umweltzonen egal wo. Der einzige Punkt warum ich keinen nehme  ist weil ich zu 80-90% mit Strom fahren würde und hier würde auf dauer der Verbrenner sich wie schon erwähnt Tot stehen weil er nicht oder zu selten genutzt wird. Von den kosten ist es eher so das ein Hybrid wenn man zu Hause laden kann sogar noch günstiger ist wie jeder Benziner ich habe vor 2 Jahren noch im Monat 150€ nur Tanken bezahlt das bei einer Strecke von 30km einfach und ich glaube hier sind einige die weitere Strecken Fahren.


Alleine vom finanziellen Punkt lohnt es nicht. Den Mehrpreis bekommt man niemals wieder reingefahren und wenn man aktuell selber keine PV Anlage besitzt ist es günstiger einen Diesel als ein EAuto zu fahren. Da sich die Strompreise gegen Ende des Jahres nochmal verdoppeln macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Viele Ladesäulen liegen schon bei weit über 1€ pro kWh.
Wenn gegen Ende des Jahres die Gaskraftwerke gedrosselt werden und der Strom zugekauft wird, sind die Ladesäulen bei weit über 2€/kWh. Dann sind sogar die Benziner günstiger als die EAutos.
Wenn man jetzt noch einen gübstigen Stromtarif hat wird der zu 100% nach Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit vom Anbieter gekündigt. Ich kenne aktuell niemanden der seinen günstigen Stromtarif noch hat.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Du vermischt Mal wieder alles Mögliche. Scnelladepreise nähern sich z.T. den 1€, aber ein Hybrid lädt langsam mit AC, da sind 0,50€ auch heute noch ein hoher Preis an der Säule und 0,40€ möglich.
Und wenn Energiepreise explodieren dann bleibt sicher auch Diesel nicht günstig.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aber tatsächlich mal in solche Autos reinsetzt und diese auch fährt, kann es sein, dass man seiner Illusion etwas beraubt wird. Neben anderen auf deiner Liste, war ein Evo auch immer ein Traumwagen von mir. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich dann mal einen Evo X gefahren und hab festgestellt, dass der zwar cool ist auf seine Art, aber mir im Endeffekt zu langweilig gefahren ist.


Das sich die Möhren anders fahren, als die Poposchmeichler von heute ist mir klar.  Mir ging es rein um das Design. Und da hab ich mit den heutigen Modellen so meine Probleme. Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich im Bulli, E30 und E31 sehr gut gefahren bin. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Und wenn Energiepreise explodieren dann bleibt sicher auch Diesel nicht günstig.


2,03 € heute morgen an der Günstig-Tanke ums Eck. 
Aber der Tankrabatt zeigt ja laut Scholz Wirkung. 

Die Wirkung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Das mit dem Tankrabatt war sicherlich keine Idee 1. Klasse.
Aber:
Vor den Angriffskrieg der Russen, vor der Pandemie, vor der Zombieapokalypse waren die Spritpreise in Österreich irgendwas um die 20 manchmal auch 30 ct billiger als in Deutschland.
Bin ja nun täglicher Grenzgänger Tirol-Oberbayern und ein kurzer Faktencheck:

Super 95: 2,089 € am 15.06.2021 um 15:00 Uhr bei OMV  6380 St. Johann/Tirol
Diesel:       2,069 € am 15.06.2021 um 15:00 Uhr bei OMV  6380 St. Johann/Tirol

Super 95: 1,899 € am 15.06.2021 um 15:16 Uhr bei BK  in Bad Aibling
Diesel:       1,959 € am 15.06.2021 um 15:16 Uhr bei BK  in Bad Aibling

Also ca. gleich teuer, sogar etwas günstiger in Deutschland.

Fazit: Tankrabbat wirkt, aber nicht so wie erhofft...


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> 2,03 € heute morgen an der Günstig-Tanke ums Eck.
> Aber der Tankrabatt zeigt ja laut Scholz Wirkung.


Der Spritpreis hatte sich schon Anfang Mai vom Rohölpreis gelöst. Wenn überhaupt, kommen aktuell davon vielleicht 5 Cent beim Verbraucher an. Die Mineralölkonzerne machen Millionen an zusätzlichem Gewinn pro Tag, powered by Steuerzahler. Und nun, scheinbar völlig überrascht, kommen einige Politiker auf völlig abstruse Ideen, wie SPD-Chefin Saskia Esken, die was von einem Sonntagsverbot faselt. Was das mit dem Problem zu tun hat, erklärt sie nicht. Oder diese "Übergewinnsteuer", die Tür und Tor für weitere, seltsame Ideen öffnen würde. Anstatt, nachdem dem das Kind mit Ansage in den Brunnen gefallen ist, nach irgenwelchen Workarounds zu suchen, hätte man nicht einfach die Ölkonzerne verpflichten können den Rabatt weiterzugeben?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> hätte man nicht einfach die Ölkonzerne verpflichten können den Rabatt weiterzugeben?


Wie?
Formulier mal eine durchsetzbare Regel die im Kapitalismus den erlaubten Gewinn beschränkt.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie?
> Formulier mal eine durchsetzbare Regel die im Kapitalismus den erlaubten Gewinn beschränkt.


Bin weder Politiker noch Jurist, sehe aber am Steuersystem, dass der Staat es sehr genau sein kann, wenn es darum geht selbst geht einzunehmen.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Spritpreis hatte sich schon Anfang Mai vom Rohölpreis gelöst. Wenn überhaupt, kommen aktuell davon vielleicht 5 Cent beim Verbraucher an.


Was leider nicht so stimmt, aber die Analyse vom IFO-Institut geht ja in den Ablenkungsmanövern der Regierung von der schlechten Idee Tankrabbat völlig unter:








						Ölkonzerne geben Tankrabatt zu 85 bis 100 Prozent weiter
					

Der Tankrabatt für Diesel und Benzin ist im Wesentlichen an die Kund*innen weitergegeben worden. Das ergeben Berechnungen des ifo Instituts. „Beim Diesel haben die Tankstellen ihn zu 100 Prozent weitergegeben, also 17 Cent Steuersenkung je Liter. Beim Super Benzin waren es 29 bis 30 Cent von den...




					www.ifo.de
				











						ifo-Institut: Tankstellen geben Rabatt an Kunden weiter
					

In der Diskussion um den Tankrabatt wird den Mineralölkonzernen vorgeworfen, die Steuersenkung in die eigene Tasche zu stecken. Eine Berechnung des ifo-Instituts hat nun aber ergeben, dass die Tankstellen den Rabatt durchaus an Kunden weitergeben.




					www.br.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2022)

Da ich zu faul bin ums zu tippen kurzes Video mit dem passenden Inhalt zum Thema Speitpreis





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8tfeMvYsvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juni 2022)

Ja, der schwache Euro in der Argumentation von Müller sehe ich auch als Hauptursache.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da ich zu faul bin ums zu tippen kurzes Video mit dem passenden Inhalt zum Thema Speitpreis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leider ist seine Grafik vollkommen ungeeignet weil er mehrere Jahre darstellt wo wenige Wochen diskutiert werden.

Edit:
Der Euro Kurs im diskutierten Rabatt/kein Rabatt Zeitraum: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind keine 5 Prozent Schwankung bzw. garnichts verglichen mit Mitte Mai. Reicht also nicht als Erklärung.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> 2,03 € heute morgen an der Günstig-Tanke ums Eck.
> Aber der Tankrabatt zeigt ja laut Scholz Wirkung.
> 
> Die Wirkung:
> ...


Feiertage halt, gestern war der sprit noch 10 Cent günstiger.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wie?
> Formulier mal eine durchsetzbare Regel die im Kapitalismus den erlaubten Gewinn beschränkt.


So wie es Lindner vorgeschlagen hatte, wäre es gegangen.
Die Firmen müssen ihre *Einkaufs*- und Verkaufpreise offenlegen.
Dann wäre Betrug weit schwieriger möglich.
Wollten aber die SPD und Grünen nicht.......warum weiß nur Gott.

Und ich persönlich hätte ihnen im persönlichen Gespräch noch gesagt: 
"Und wenn ich merke, dass ihr nur einen Cent für euch behaltet --> verstaatliche ich eure Butze!"
....ich bin allerdings auch kein Jurist oder Politiker.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Jedes Unternehmen muss seine Ausgaben offenlegen, das ist nichts neues, so will es das Steuergesetz. Und wenn angeblich die FDP eine bessere Idee hat Kapitalismus zu begrenzen, garniert mit dem Vorschlag Verstaatlichung anzudrohen ist das vorallem amüsant aber sicher nicht realistisch.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Juni 2022)

__





						ROUNDUP/Ifo: Ölkonzerne geben Tankrabatt fast vollständig weiter
					






					www.boerse-frankfurt.de
				





> Eine andere Berechnung als das Ifo-Institut hatte zuvor auch der Wirtschaftswissenschaftler Johannes Schwanitz angestellt. Der Vorstand des Instituts für Prozessmanagement und Digitale Transformation an der Fachhochschule Münster kommt zu dem Schluss, dass die Verbraucher bei Superbenzin nur mit etwa zehn Cent von dem Tankrabatt profitieren, die Mineralölkonzerne hingegen etwa 25 Cent Steuerersparnis einstreichen. Darüber hatte am Wochenende die "Welt am Sonntag" berichtet.


Wie kompliziert kann es eigentlich sein? Wie kann man sich so wiedersprechen?

Edit:


aloha84 schrieb:


> So wie es Lindner vorgeschlagen hatte, wäre es gegangen.
> Die Firmen müssen ihre *Einkaufs*- und Verkaufpreise offenlegen.
> Dann wäre Betrug weit schwieriger möglich.
> Wollten aber die SPD und Grünen nicht.......warum weiß nur Gott.


Verkehrte Welt!


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zwei vollkommen verschiedene Grundannahmen. Die von IFO geht davon aus dass in Frankreich kein Wucher betrieben wird, die der FH Münster dass Weltmarktpreise für Öl etwas mit Einkaufspreisen für Öl zu tun haben.
Welche Annahme du für realistischer hältst musst du wohl selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wenn man den Brent Crude Rohöl Preis mal mit BNPP Gasoline (Benzin) ETC ISIN: DE000PB6BEN9 prozentual vergleicht, dann komme ich auch nicht zu der Annahme, dass die Steuerentlastung beim Kunden ankommt.





						Brent Crude Rohöl Preis Rohstoff | XC0009677409 | Kurs
					

Aktueller Brent Crude Rohöl Preis Kurs (ISIN: XC0009677409) in Realtime, Charts und wichtige Angaben wie News, Umsätze, Analysen, Kennzahlen.




					www.boerse-frankfurt.de


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du vermischt Mal wieder alles Mögliche. Scnelladepreise nähern sich z.T. den 1€, aber ein Hybrid lädt langsam mit AC, da sind 0,50€ auch heute noch ein hoher Preis an der Säule und 0,40€ möglich.
> Und wenn Energiepreise explodieren dann bleibt sicher auch Diesel nicht günstig.


Welchen Hybrid gibt es denn noch ohne DC Schnellladen?

Strom wird viel mehr explodieren als Sprit. Das ist ja so gewollt. Wenn alle erst so nen olles Batterieauto haben kann man richtig mit melken anfangen.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juni 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Welchen Hybrid gibt es denn noch ohne DC Schnellladen?


Alle außer dem GLE?
Hab gerade Mal Opel Astra, Mercedes E300T, Audi A3, Ford Kuga und Hyunday Ioniq gecheckt: Alle sind auf eine Phase AC begrenzt.


----------



## Elistaer (15. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle außer dem GLE?
> Hab gerade Mal Opel Astra, Mercedes E300T, Audi A3, Ford Kuga und Hyunday Ioniq gecheckt: Alle sind auf eine Phase AC begrenzt.


Das habe ich so auch gelesen und habe auch schon berechnet was ich grob zahlen würde. Ich bin beim Wöchentlichen Laden auf ca 34€ gekommen was gegenüber vor der Preis Erhöhung ein - von 6 - 13€ wären. Heute wäre es weit mehr für den Hybride und da sind die Gebühren von 54 Cent das Abo ca 2,50€ im Monat der karte und der Preis von ca 60 Cent je kWh mit drin bei einem Ladevolumen von ca 12,4 kWh.  Das man das nur berechnen kann wenn man tatsächlich dann die Rechnung hat ist mir auch bekannt und mehr ein Überschlagen. Wenn ich meine 150€ von vor 2 Jahren nehme bei damaligen ca 1,10 € der Diesel habe ich monatlich ca 30€ Ersparnis und gerad für solche strecken um die 30 km sind Hybride ja doch ganz gut. Viele empfehlen für Pendler auch einen Hybriden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle außer dem GLE?
> Hab gerade Mal Opel Astra, Mercedes E300T, Audi A3, Ford Kuga und Hyunday Ioniq gecheckt: Alle sind auf eine Phase AC begrenzt.


Aus der aktuellen Generation Plugin Hybrid haben es alle bei Daimler, sogar die A-Klassen. Ist natürlich immer optional und nicht Serie.

Ist ja auch das einzig sinnvolle, wenn man kein eigenes Haus hat wo man tagelang langsam laden kann.

So im echten Betrieb laden aber vielleicht 5% aller Kunden ihren Plugin Hybrid. Alle anderen fahren immer mit leerer Batterie rum. Is selten das ich mal ein Auto reinbekomme was per Kabel geladen wurde. Es ist halt auch total der Affenzirkus. Mit einem Verbrenner fahre ich auch nicht nach jeder Fahrt an die Tankstelle.
Ich stelle den ab und gehe weg. Dann steige ich wieder ein und fahre direkt los. Da hätte ich sowas von keinen Bock zu nach/vor jeder Fahrt da mit dem Kabel rumzufummeln.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2022)

Ich steck alle 2-3 Tage abends das Kabel dran was eh in der Garage rum hängt. Fürchterlich kompliziert  . Dafür war ich jetzt 3 Monate nicht mehr tanken.
Dass Firmenfahrzeuge nicht geladen werden ist ein davon getrenntes Phänomen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2022)

Privatleute laden in der Regel auch nicht. Das sind nur ein paar technikgeile oder grüne, die immer das Kabel reinmachen.
In der Regel hält der Akku ja auch nur für 1x Firma hin und zurück wenn man so fährt wie immer und nicht den mobilen Bremsklotz macht.


----------



## Elistaer (17. Juni 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Privatleute laden in der Regel auch nicht. Das sind nur ein paar technikgeile oder grüne, die immer das Kabel reinmachen.
> In der Regel hält der Akku ja auch nur für 1x Firma hin und zurück wenn man so fährt wie immer und nicht den mobilen Bremsklotz macht.


Der Grandland 2021 kommt ca 50 km rein Elektrisch würde bei mir heißen ca alle 5 Tage laden was ich auf arbeit machen kann an der E-Säule mit der Ladekarte komme ich da jedes mal auf ca. 9,10€ die Woche AC und DC wären es 10,9€. Wenn ich von derzeitigen ca 1,99€ Benzin ausgehe bin ich alleine schon bei 100€ und zu den guten Zeiten waren es 70€ da bin ich immer noch mit dem Hybrid in beiden Fällen Günstiger. Den Mehrpreis den du immer angibst verstehe ich aber du hast auch 2 Antriebs Systeme Elektrisch und Verbrenner die kosten halt. und das Teuerste bei dem Ganzen ist klar der Akku.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. Juni 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> ca 50 km rein Elektrisch würde bei mir heißen ca alle 5 Tage laden ... komme ich da jedes mal auf ca. 9,10€ die Woche
> 
> Wenn ich von derzeitigen ca 1,99€ Benzin ausgehe bin ich alleine schon bei 100€


Die Rechnung versteh ich nicht. Wie kommst du bei 50km die Woche auf 100€ Benzinkosten?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juni 2022)

Das frage ich mich auch gerade.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2022)

100 Liter Verbrauch auf 100km. Als Zeitwagen fährt er einen Porsche 917.  Der hat allerdings auch einen 400 Liter Tank damit man immerhin knapp 400km auf einer Tankfüllung fahren kann.


----------



## Elistaer (17. Juni 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Die Rechnung versteh ich nicht. Wie kommst du bei 50km die Woche auf 100€ Benzinkosten?


das Bezieht sich auf einen älteren Post von mir und bin täglich ca 30 km eine tour gefahren waren jede woche ca 40-50€ Diesel bei noch 1,10€/L da hatte ich im Monat oft um die 150€ und mehr reine Sprit kosten. Und das sollte nur als Beispiel Dienen


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2022)

Sch**ss auf E-Gedöns, die großen Benziner sind geil 

Meine Frau hat sich den Nachfolger für ihren/unseren Zafira (sie fährt damit meistens rum) entschieden für den Chrysler Grand Voyager Town & Country der letzten Generation, mit 287PS und 6-Gang Automat. Hatten schon einpaar probegefahren und er fährt sich echt gut, war selber überrascht, weil Ami und so. Da kriegt man die Kinder, Hunde, Gepäckt und sonst noch alles unter, der Innenraum ist genial, richtig gut durchdacht.


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juli 2022)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Firmen nicht mehr... da sollen sie auf alternative Antriebe umstellen. Dann fangen sie an 1A Produkte zu produzieren die auch attraktiv sind, man geht zum Händler und lässt sich das zusammenstellen, ist super happy und 6 Tage später kommt in irgendwelchen weltfremden Abteilungen bei Mercedes jemand darauf dass man mal einfach das wichtigste Kriterium beim E-Auto um 20% runter kürzt zum gleichen Preis und wundert sich warum die Leute dann zu Tesla gehen. Ist die deutsche Industrie wirklich so weltfremd oder geht es denen nach wie vor so gut dass sie es gar nicht erst nötig haben neue Kunden zu finden? Wir reden hier ja nicht von nem Kleinstwagen wo kaum Marge drauf ist...  ich verstehs nicht mehr


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2022)

Bei Mercedes wurden die Reichweiten um 20% gekürzt?


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juli 2022)

Ja. Ich hatte mir letztes WE einen 350+ zusammen stellen lassen der mir so super gefallen hätte. Jetzt haben sie aber diese Woche einiges wohl umgestellt. Beim 350+ bekommst so gut wie keine Sonderausstattung mehr. Zumindest keine die ich gewollt hätte (AMG Paket, Massagesitze, Matrix-Licht etc.) Dazu muss man jetzt den 350 4matic nehmen. Also die Allradversion. Gleich viel Leistung, aber im Gegensatz zu Tesla schafft es Mercedes nicht dem Allrad mehr Reichweiter zu geben, sondern um 95km weniger.    Keine Ahnung was da für "Profis" bei Mercedes in der Entwicklung sitzen. Zwar ist der Grundpreis vom 350+ und dem 350 4matic identisch, aber die guten Ausstattungen gibts nur noch beim Allrad. Welchen ich aber weder will noch brauche.
Beim E-Auto gehts primär erst mal um Reichweite... Aber ein Auto der 100k Klasse (und der spielt in der Lige der E-Klasse) ohne etwas Ausstattung ist definitiv nicht akzeptabel.  95km weniger Reichweite fürs gleiche Geld ist einfach nur ein schlechter Witz.
Der 500er ist auch nix für mich, da hier wohl bald Steuer auf Leistung kommt wird das Teil dann sinnlos teuer. Und mehr als 150kW ist absolut unnötig. Lebe damit seit über 10 Jahren wunderbar... Aber jetzt ist halt eine Alternative, oder fast die einzige Alternative zu Tesla damit wohl raus gefallen...


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Juli 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Der Grandland 2021 kommt ca 50 km rein Elektrisch würde bei mir heißen ca alle 5 Tage laden was ich auf arbeit machen kann



Da komm ich auf eine einfache Strecke zur Arbeit von 5km.
Sorry, aber das fährt ne Omma mitm Rad.
Notfalls E-Bike 

Wenn die Leute sich für so einen Einsatzzweck E-Autos kaufen, dann gute Nacht Umwelt.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ist halt eine Alternative, oder fast die einzige Alternative zu Tesla damit wohl raus gefallen...


Woran machst du das fest? Mittlerweile gibt es doch alleine aus deutscher Produktion auch den 4er bestellbar und der ID7 (sowie der A4 e-Tron) ist auch absehbar (wenn dir 3 und 4 zu klein sind).


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Juli 2022)

Finanzrahmen 115k. Kein SUV, kein Crossover sondern ne Limousine. Reichweite real nach ner Probefahrt 500km oder mehr. Leistung wenn es geht unter 400PS. Mir ist weder Beschleunigung noch Topspeed wichtig. Selbst die kleines E-Autos ziehen gut genug.  Dazu sollte er gut aussehen. Wichtig ist vor allem Ruhe und Komfort.  Bei BMW musst da schon fast die M Version vom 4er nehmen damit du die Optionen alle bekommst hier, dann bist aber Leistungsmässig auch recht hoch und optisch.... da muss man nicht drüber reden  Bei Audi gäbs den GT, aber der wird wie ich ihn will nicht unter 150k im Preis. 
Da ist die Auswahl nicht sonderlich hoch. Deswegen hätte mir der 350+ EQE auch so gut gefallen.


----------



## Elistaer (10. Juli 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Da komm ich auf eine einfache Strecke zur Arbeit von 5km.
> Sorry, aber das fährt ne Omma mitm Rad.
> Notfalls E-Bike
> 
> Wenn die Leute sich für so einen Einsatzzweck E-Autos kaufen, dann gute Nacht Umwelt.


Die einfache strecke ist ca 5,5 - 6km das stimmt auch so. 
Da will ich dich dann sehen wenn du bei 50cm und mehr Schnee mit dem Rad fährst.

Ich kann dich auch beruhigen ich bin der Zeit Fußgänger und laufe lieber auf Arbeit.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Juli 2022)

Dann wärs für dich wahrscheinlich wirtschaftlicher dir ein Schneemobil zu holen


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2022)

Einfach nen Verbrenner holen, dann hat man keine Sorge wegen der Mini Reichweite das man mal wieder an einer Ladesäule übernachten muss, nur weil man zum Bäcker wollte und auf der Hälfte liegen geblieben ist.  Dieser E-Auto Wahn ist einfach nur schrecklich. Dauert nicht mehr lange bis es das böse Erwachen der E-Auto besitzer gibt.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Juli 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach nen Verbrenner holen,



Kannst du gerne machen, für mich kommt sowas halt nie wieder in Frage.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juli 2022)

Wir fahren Elch (180CDI) vorm WoWa. Paßt super, fährt sich entspannt und braucht maximal zwei Parkplätze.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbrauch als Gespann 8l bei Tempo 100 auf der Bahn. Solo sind es 5l. Schön sparsam.


----------



## Optiki (17. Juli 2022)

Kontext dieses Auto, aus einem Videospiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dazu Iketanis S13 aus der Mangaserie Initial D 




-Loki- schrieb:


> Das ist mit absuluter sicherheit kein 200SX S13. So einen hatte ich mal. Der S13 hat noch die kultigen Klappis.
> Das ist wenn überhaupt ein S14 pre Facelift, da passt aber dann der Spoiler nicht zu.


Wir sind uns erstmal einig, dass es wahrscheinlich ein Nissan ist. Spoiler und Scheinwerfer kann man ja schon umbauen.

Die Frage ist halt, um was für eine Baureihe handelt es sich. Ich hätte aufgrund der Frontstoßstange auf die die 5 Generation getippt, spezifischer die Variante bis 1990, laut Wikipedia „Zenki“ genannt

Was ich nur gerade nicht nachvollziehen kann, welche Modelle es da gibt und auf welchen Märkten. Gibt es überhaupt ein Modell welches nur Silvia S13 heißt oder gibt es nur 180SX/200SX/240SX. 

Dann habe ich noch das gefunden: (https://www.tuningblog.eu/kategorien/tuning-wiki/front-swap-tuning-247205/)


> Ein interessantes Beispiel ist aber auch der Nissan 180SX (_in Europa 200SX, in USA 240SX_), dessen serienmäßige Klappscheinwerfer bei Leitplankencrashs nur sehr kostspielig zu ersetzen waren. Aus diesem Grund bauten die Drifter in Japan einfach die starren Scheinwerfer des Schwestermodells S13 Silvia ein, dazu ersetzten sie noch die Kotflügel und die Haube durch die Silvia-Teile und fertig war der S13 Sileighty (_Silvia und One Eight_y). Dieser Umbau wurde im Laufe der Zeit derart beliebt, dass Nissan 1994 sogar eine begrenzte Stückzahl von ab Werk geswappten S13 Sileightys im Handel anbot.



Die Beschreibung verstehe ich so, das es einen S13 ja doch mit normalen Scheinwerfen gab, es aber auch  Umbauten gab und später auch ein eigenen Modell. 

hier eine weitere Erläuterung des Umbaus:  



> The Nissan SilEighty (aka Sil80) is *a hybrid of the Nissan Silvia and the Nissan 180SX* created in the late 1980s, early 1990s by street racers in Japan. It got so popular that a Japanese car tuner, Kids-Heart started producing the “real” Nissan Sileighties in the late 1990s.



Das eignen Modell von Nissan kam wohl erst Mitte der 90er auf den Markt, laut Wikipedia basiert auf dem japanischen 180SX der Baureihe S13, also Gen 5, obwohl es schon Gen 6 gab. 

Das Auto im Manga wird es als 1988er S13 beschrieben, wobei es dann laut Wikipedia die 4 Generation sein müsste. 









						Koichiro Iketani's Nissan Silvia
					

Koichiro Iketani's Nissan Silvia K's (S13) (owned by Itsuki Tachibana in the Live Action film) (nicknamed Sylvia by Iketani, and also known simply as the Silvia, or S13) is the first Nissan Silvia shown in the series. During a shift at his job, Koichiro Iketani invites Itsuki Takeuchi and Takumi...




					initiald.fandom.com


----------



## DARPA (18. Juli 2022)

Optiki schrieb:


> Kontext dieses Auto, aus einem Videospiel:


Gehts drum was das für ein Modell ist? 

S13 Silvia (Coupe)
Silvia war die Verkaufsbezeichung in Japan (Scheinwerfer + Grill sind anders als EUDM/USDM).


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2022)

Na, wer kann sich erinnern...



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich (deswegen hab ich ja einen bestellt - vielleicht so Gott will krieg ich ihn sogar irgendwann, sind ja erst ~15 Monate Wartezeit bisher  ).



Es geschehen Zeichen und Wunder. Am Mittwoch kann ich meinen Golf abholen.
Nach nur 17,5 Monaten (!) Lieferzeit. 521 Tage warten. Fünfhunderteinundzwanzig. Krasses Pferd.


Und ne Zulassung + zwei Blechschilder kostet heute 80€? Das ist locker das doppelte von dem, was ich für meine letzte Kiste gezahlt habe. Ganz schön ordentlicher Stundensatz dafür, dass die Dame kaum 5 Minuten Aufwand hatte.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2022)

Wow, das ist echt lange. 
Ich kann meinen nächste Woche abholen, war dann ziemlich genau 1 Jahr Wartezeit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen nächste Woche abholen, war dann ziemlich genau 1 Jahr Wartezeit.


Ja, so 12-14 Monate sind wohl grob der Schnitt gewesen die letzte Zeit wenn man sich im Netz so umhört. Manche haben großes Glück und nach 5 Monaten einen Neuwagen, andere (wie ich) haben Pech und warten 1,5 Jahre und teilweise, insbesondere bei Elektroautos, noch länger.

Naja, immerhin hats jetzt ein Ende und ich sofern nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert wieder mindestens 10 Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## wr2champ (1. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und ne Zulassung + zwei Blechschilder kostet heute 80€?


Wunschkennzeichen, wa? In meinem Landkreis kostet Zulassung inkl Schilder mit Wunschkennzeichen ca 95€, wenn man die bestehenden Kennzeichen behält nur 25€.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Wunschkennzeichen, wa?


Nö. Auf der Zulassungsstelle das erstbeste genommen, keine Reservierung (mir is das Kennzeichen ziemlich wurscht, hab jetztn XY-irgendwas). Letzteres wäre noch 12,80€ teurer gewesen.

Die Bestehenden behalten konnte ich nicht, mein Alter ist noch zugelassen, wird erst verkauft wenn der Neue auch tatsächlich da und fahrbereit ist. Ich wollte nicht riskieren dass WENN jetzt wieder irgendn Mist passiert ich blank da stehe. Im ländlichen Bereich ist es ziemlich Kacke wenn man kein Auto hat.^^


----------



## wr2champ (1. August 2022)

Uff. Dann sind 80€ tatsächlich ein ordentlicher Satz.


----------



## Optiki (1. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nö. Auf der Zulassungsstelle das erstbeste genommen, keine Reservierung (mir is das Kennzeichen ziemlich wurscht, hab jetztn XY-irgendwas). Letzteres wäre noch 12,80€ teurer gewesen.


Die paar Kröten hätte dir das Autos auch noch erlassen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2022)

Da gings nicht um die 10 Euro, mir ist das Kennzeichen halt wirklich egal. 
Ich hatte schon immer random Nummern.
SLS-C1367 (verrückt dass ich die noch auswendig weiß, das is 20 Jahre her  )
SLS-XY350
SLS-FQ314
...
persönlich mag ichs nicht, wenn man am Nummernchild beispielsweise Initialen oder Geburtsdaten des Fahrers ablesen kann was ja anscheinend ziemlich im Trend ist.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nö. Auf der Zulassungsstelle das erstbeste genommen, keine Reservierung (mir is das Kennzeichen ziemlich wurscht, hab jetztn XY-irgendwas). Letzteres wäre noch 12,80€ teurer gewesen.
> 
> Die Bestehenden behalten konnte ich nicht, mein Alter ist noch zugelassen, wird erst verkauft wenn der Neue auch tatsächlich da und fahrbereit ist. Ich wollte nicht riskieren dass WENN jetzt wieder irgendn Mist passiert ich blank da stehe. Im ländlichen Bereich ist es ziemlich Kacke wenn man kein Auto hat.^^


Hast du keinen Ersatzwagen gekriegt. 
Nachdem der Lieferzeitpunkt überschritten war, hatte ich ne Woche später nen Ersatzwagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2022)

Ich hatte keinen beantragt da ich ja ein funktionierendes Auto hatte/habe. Vielleicht war das ein Fehler denn dadurch dürfte ich auf der Prioliste hart nach hinten durchgereicht worden sein.

Insgesamt gab es für mich halt keinen wirklichen Zeitdruck (Anfang 2021^^), aber mit SO langen Lieferzeiten hab ich dann auch nicht gerechnet. Irgendwann wäre demnächst auch ne Deadline gekommen denn wenn ich meinen Alten weiter hätte fahren wollen wären mal neue Bremsen, Winterreifen, Zahnriemen, Öl, Kerzen, ggf. Endtopf und HU fällig gewesen was in Summe den Restwert wohl deutlich überschritten hätte. Andererseits wenn man das alles investiert wären sicherlich noch 2-3 Jahre locker drin gewesen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2022)

Ich würde nie im Leben wieder mein Auto selber zulassen.  Als Privatperson ein Auto zulassen ist mitlerweile der absolute Horror.  ...außerdem muss man Körperpanzerung tragen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2022)

Och das fand ich eigentlich sehr entspannt. Da hat Corona wohl einiges bewirkt bei uns.
Wenn man entsprechend vorbereitet ist und den ganzen Papierkram dabei/ausgefüllt hat war das hier echt stressfrei. Online nen Termin gebucht, QR und Nummer per Mail erhalten. Kurz vorm Termin reingelatscht, QR in den Scanner gehalten, "sie werden aufgerufen", 2 Minuten später im Wartezimmer ein tüdelü aus der Box und am Bildschirm erscheint meine Nummer mit "Zimmer 12" dahinter. Ich ins Zimmer 12 gelatscht, alles abgegeben, 5 Minuten später war alles fertig und ich hatte den Abholschein für die Schilder in der Hand (Schilderbude ist direkt daneben). Zahlen bargeldlos - done.

Also da hab ich am Ticketschalter fürs Bahnfahren schon deutlich stressigere Aktionen erlebt 

Scheint aber auch stark regionsabhängig zu sein...


----------



## aloha84 (1. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde nie im Leben wieder mein Auto selber zulassen.  Als Privatperson ein Auto zulassen ist mitlerweile der absolute Horror.  ...außerdem muss man Körperpanzerung tragen...


Bei uns auf der Zulassung ist das ziemlich easy, online Termin buchen, hingehen, 10 bis 20 Minuten warten und dann geht alles ganz fix. Ich würde behaupten, inkl Schilder prägen....30 Minuten. Das geht da wie Bretzeln backen.


Anderes Thema:
84 jähriger ist mir in die Seite gefahren, seine Versicherung hat alles bezahlt, also thema erledigt.
Für die Reparatur stand der Wagen wegen Lackierarbeiten etc.pp. ja logischerweise ein paar Tage in der Werkstatt.
Da mir aufgefallen war, dass der Wagen nach dem Stand sporadisch leichte Drehzahl Schwankungen im Stand hat, gefühlt kerniger nagelte und über 170tkm hat....kam ich auf den gedanken mal die Injektoren prüfen zu lassen.
Der Werkstattmeister und der Chef des Autohauses meinten übrigens das wäre quatsch......weil der Fehlerspeicher leer ist und das auto "gut fährt".

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Ich habe die 4 Injektoren trotzdem zu Bosch schicken lassen. 
Ergebnis:
2 Injektoren zu hoher Rücklauf, 2 Injektoren überhitzt.
Alle 4 Injektoren nicht reparabel.

Die ganze Sache war jetzt am Ende ziemlich teuer (Pro Injektor 680€), was mich aber mehr umtreibt.....hätte die Werkstatt da nicht schon selber darauf anspringen müssen?
Logischerweise mit meinen o.g. Hinweisen? 

Weil ganz ehrlich, wenn die Injektoren z.b. im hohen maße abtropfen, gibts auch mal schnell ein Loch im Kolben.

Oder bin ich da irgendwie....perfektionistisch?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Schilder prägen....30 Minuten. Das geht da wie Bretzeln backen.


Da war ich auch überrascht. Schilderladen rein, Bon abgegeben "zwei normale PKW lang"? "Ja." "ok, Moment"
Das tiefziehen plus lackieren plus "backen" hat eine Maschine die kaum größer war als ein DIN A3 Blatt in 30 Sekunden erledigt. Ich hatte ohne Quatsch in unter einer Minute die noch warmen Schilder in der Hand 


aloha84 schrieb:


> hätte die Werkstatt da nicht schon selber darauf anspringen müssen?


Eine gute Werkstatt definitiv ja. Eine Werkstatt die nicht mehr kann (oder will...) als Fehlerspeicher auslesen und wenn da nix steht alles ok sagen nicht.

Das ist ein zunehmendes problem der Digitalisierung: Die Leute verlernen das klassische Schrauben (und leider oder auch das verstehen/Hintergründe). Man hat manchmal das Gefühl man könnte ein Auto ohne Räder falschrum auf den Hof werfen und der Azubi würde sagen da ist alles ok nachdem er den leeren Fehlerspeicher geprüft hat.

Ich hatte mit meinem jetzt alten vor einiger Zeit auch sowas. Auto sagte "Ölstand kontrollieren". Ich geschaut, war auf min, also was nachgekippt, Meldung weg. Nach 3 Tagen piept er wieder und ich dacht schon och nö da wird doch jetz noch Kopfdichtung, Turbo, was auch immer durch sein. Ölstand kontrolliert... alles noch ok, fehlte nix (also der Sensor ggf. einen weg). Wies der Zufall wollte hatte ich an diesem Tag den jährlichen Inspektionstermin. Ich hab der Werkstatt alles genau so geschildert wie hier und darum gebeten, beim Ölwechsel zu schauen wie viel altes Öl drin ist und ob man am Turbo was sieht - und den Sensor bitte kontrollieren. Jaja, machen wir.
Tag später steht dann im Protokoll "Fehlerspeicher sagte zu wenig Öl, im Rahmen des Ölwechsels aufgefüllt". Natürlich hat keiner irgendwas nachgesehen oder irgendwie darauf reagiert was ich erzählt hatte. Einfach stumpf Speicherauslesen da steht Öl also kipp ich Öl rein. Und das ist dann nicht maln Hinterhof sondern ne offizielle Vertragswerkstatt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2022)

Ummelden ist hier auch vollkommen problemlos, neu anmelden hab ich noch nicht getestet. Schilder hab ich mir zuletzt dank Wunsch-Kennzeichen vorher online bestellt, so hat man bei drei Schildern dann auch die Gebühr für den Wunsch wieder raus.

Vielleicht erinnert sich noch jemand an meine Tempomat-Odyssee: Tatsächlich gab es da letzten Mittwoch die Auflösung. Seit einem ODIS Update irgendwann Ende letzten Jahres kontrolliert der Freischaltprozess alle am CAN angeschlossenen Steuergeräte auf die korrekte SW-Version. Egal ob das Ding für das entsprechende Feature gebraucht wird oder nicht. In meinem Fall gefiel ihm die MMI Software nicht. Lösung war demnach MMI abklemmen, Freischaltung aufspielen, MMI wieder anklemmen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde nie im Leben wieder mein Auto selber zulassen.  Als Privatperson ein Auto zulassen ist mitlerweile der absolute Horror.  ...außerdem muss man Körperpanzerung tragen...


Da machst du was falsch.
Online Temin gemacht und schon jetzt die Wartenummer.
An dem Tag hin, kurz warten, Schilder holen, bezahlen fertig.
Dauert ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## wr2champ (1. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde nie im Leben wieder mein Auto selber zulassen.  Als Privatperson ein Auto zulassen ist mitlerweile der absolute Horror.  ...außerdem muss man Körperpanzerung tragen...


Körperpanzerung? Die habe ich selbst in Dortmund nicht benötigt.   
Heutzutage kann man doch sein Auto online zulassen, sofern der Personalausweiß die Onlinefunktion besitzt. 

Einzige Hürde war bei mir, dass mein Auto erst nach der Ummeldung des Wohnortes möglich war. Es bedurfte also zwei getrennte Termine bei der Stadt und bei der KFZ-Zulassungsstelle..
 Die beiden kreisfreien Städte, in denen ich vorher gewohnt habe, konnten das mit nur einem Termin direkt kombiniert lösen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist ein zunehmendes problem der Digitalisierung: Die Leute verlernen das klassische Schrauben (und leider oder auch das verstehen/Hintergründe). Man hat manchmal das Gefühl man könnte ein Auto ohne Räder falschrum auf den Hof werfen und der Azubi würde sagen da ist alles ok nachdem er den leeren Fehlerspeicher geprüft hat.


Ich hatte meinen Wagen damals bei der Vertragswerkstatt zur Inspektion und TÜV - ich mache immer beides mit einem Termin direkt; fällt bei mir zum Glück vom Intervall her genau zusammen. Der Wagen steht dann immer bei denen aufm Hof, um alles durchzuchecken. 
Die neuen Reifen wurden dennoch anhand der im System hinterlegten Reifengröße bestellt, die aus dem Fahrzeugschein übernommen wurde. Dass ich von Werk aus 1 Zoll größere Felgen/Reifenmaße drauf habe als eingetragen ist, ist dadurch nicht bemerkt worden. Ich hatte es nicht für nötig gehalten darauf aufmerksam zu machen, weil es immerhin eine Vertragswerkstatt ist..


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei uns auf der Zulassung ist das ziemlich easy, online Termin buchen, hingehen, 10 bis 20 Minuten warten und dann geht alles ganz fix. Ich würde behaupten, inkl Schilder prägen....30 Minuten. Das geht da wie Bretzeln backen.
> 
> 
> Anderes Thema:
> ...


Injektoren "überprüfen" ist auch quatsch, weil da meistens nix bei rumkommt. Es muss halt schon ein auffälliger Fehler sein, damit man etwas findet. Ich habe schon so viele Autos gehabt die mit "von einem Boschdienst überprüften Injektoren" zu uns gekommen sind und dann 4 neue bekommen haben. Danach lief das Auto dann komischer weise. Auf einem Injektorprüfstand kann man nunmal keinen Motorlauf simulieren und nur einfache Fehler finden.
Von daher würde ich an Injektoren nie lange rumprüfen das ist aktuell bei den Stundensätzen absolute Geldverbrennung.
Selbst wenn nur 1 Injektor defekt ist macht es oft Sinn gleich ohne groß prüfen den ganzen Satz zu tauschen, weil es deutlich günstiger ist als sich die Mühe zu machen den defekten mühsam zu suchen. Dann versenkt man das ganze Geld in Diagnose und hat hinterher nur 1 anstatt 4 neue Injektoren.

Bei hohen Laufleistungen kann man die Injektoren meistens nach dem Ausbauen sowieso wegwerfen, weil die Düse unten so weit weggebrannt ist das die nie wieder zum Kopf hin abdichtet.

Wenn du die Injektoren da schon klar im Verdacht hattest, einfach direkt sagen das die Werkstatt nur die Injektoren da neumachen soll ohne was zu prüfen. Dann bekommst du am meisten für dein Geld.

Der Preis ist natürlich auch schon reichlich gepfeffert  Bei Daimler nehmen wir nicht mal ansatzweise so viel für nen Tauschinjektor.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. August 2022)

Die Zulassungsstelle bei mir hier ist komplett ausgebucht*, was Termine angeht. Da hab ich lieber 49€ bei einem Zulassungsdienst gelassen, der mir den Kram innerhalb von zwei Tagen erledigt hat.

Edit:* Also die nächsten drei Monate! Weiter konnte man nicht reservieren.


----------



## DARPA (2. August 2022)

Ich kann offiziell zu 4 verschiedenen Straßenverkehrsämtern (in 4 Städten) gehen. Da bekommt man immer irgendwo nen Termin.
Seit der Kreisreform kann man in meinem Kreis auch zwischen 2 Kennzeichen wählen. Und ich komme da immer noch nicht drauf klar, dass es in Deutschland überhaupt diese Option gibt. Wo doch sonst alles strikt geregelt ist


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2022)

Ist doch auch strikt geregelt. 
Nur Einwohner eines bestimmten Ortes bekommen das Nummernschild. 
Sie können aber auch ganz normal das Kennzeichen des Landkreises nehmen, in dem der Ort liegt.


----------



## Optiki (3. August 2022)

Lasst mich nicht lügen, aber ich glaube bei uns kann man 6 verschiedene Kennzeichen wählen, zumindest kann ich für alle ein Wunschkennzeichen anmelden.
Von 3 Ämtern, ist fast immer eines geschlossen und telefonische Erreichbarkeit geht gegen Null.
Zu Coronazeiten haben wir mal ein Auto abgemeldet und durften 40 Minuten bei -7 Grad draußen stehen, trotz Termin und es gab kein Warteschlangesystem, sondern nur ein Typ von der Sicherheitsfirma.
 Nur die Autohäuser wurden schneller abgearbeitet, einer der Autohausleute, war in der Zeit sogar 2 mal da.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2022)

40 Minuten warten ist ja noch relativ entspannt. Meistens ist das eher so 2 Stunden warten und in der Zeit kommt mindestens ein Export Ali an der direkt ein Messer zieht, wenn man ihm sein Auto nicht verkaufen will.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 40 Minuten warten ist ja noch relativ entspannt. Meistens ist das eher so 2 Stunden warten und in der Zeit kommt mindestens ein Export Ali an der direkt ein Messer zieht, wenn man ihm sein Auto nicht verkaufen will.


Ich frage für einen Freund:
Wo ist das genau?
Bielefeld, Moskau oder Kabul?


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 40 Minuten warten ist ja noch relativ entspannt. Meistens ist das eher so 2 Stunden warten und in der Zeit kommt mindestens ein Export Ali an der direkt ein Messer zieht, wenn man ihm sein Auto nicht verkaufen will.


2 Stunden? 
Sind hier 5 Minuten.


----------



## DARPA (3. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ist doch auch strikt geregelt.


Ach komm, du weisst doch wie es gemeint ist.

Die letzten 3x war ich immer wegen Eintragungen beim SVA. Da musst du auch so aufpassen, dass die keine Schreibfehler machen. Dabei müssen die ja nur abtippen. They had one job....
Was ich da schon gesehen hab


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich frage für einen Freund:
> Wo ist das genau?
> Bielefeld, Moskau oder Kabul?


Bielefeld ist schon sehr nah dran


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. August 2022)

War die Kiste heute abholen. Schon ein bisschen strange wenn das Auto anfängt selbstständig (mit-) zu lenken.

Und leck mich doch am Sack jetz bin ich 15 Jahre oder so nicht mehr geblitzt worden und dann wenn man das erste Auto hat das ausrastet wenn man zu schnell an ner Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung vorbeifährt muss ich mir natürlichn Erinnerungsfoto machen lassen. Wieder so ne tolle Stelle. AB unbegrenzt, dann "100" aus dem nix und gefühlt Hundert Meter danach der mobile Blitzer. Ich war nicht viel drüber, kostet 20, maximal 40€ - aber solche Aufbauten grenzen schon an Geldmacherei finde ich.
Ich hab wirklich versucht mich an alles zu halten - aber wenn du (nur) 140 fährst wo frei ist nicht grade hart in die Eisen gehen willst wenn man das 100er Schild sieht und kurz nachdem der Golf sagt "Geschwindigkeit überschritten" hat man schon die Lampe im Gesicht... hat schon nen faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. August 2022)

95% der Blitzer sind reine Abzocke. Unfälle durch zu hohe Geschwindigkeit sind an diesen Stellen noch nie passiert. Aber ist halt nen lässiger Job als Polizist einfach nen Blitzer irgendwo hinzustellen und dann nen halben Tag den Bauch in die Sonne halten und dafür noch bezahlt werden. Ist deutlich einfacher die Schwerverbrecher die 10 zu viel fahren zu bestrafen, als echte Straftaten aufzuklären. Hinter einer Einbrechergang hinterher jagen? Viel zu stressig!


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2022)

Ja, darüber will ich mich gar nicht aufregen. Die allermeiste Zeit fahre ich ja nur bekannte Strecken in meinem Umkreis, da kennt man nach 20 Jahren natürlich jede Stelle wo jemals ein Blitzer stand oder öfter (oder dauerhaft...) steht. Es gibt da durchaus sinnvolle (vor Schulen/KiTas inner 30er usw.) aber die meisten stehen einfach da, wos zwar null Gefahr gibt aber die Straße/Umgebung einfach Leute zum schnell fahren animiert. Irgendwelche Landstraßen die Kerzengrade, breit und neu sind, links und rechts nur Feld und aus Gründen die keiner nachvollziehen kann ist dann einmal ein Stück 70 statt 100 und da steht dann natürlich das Blitzdings.
Dafür gibts aber dann Straßen auf denen von so manchen gefahren wird wie irre, jeder im Dorf weiß das, Beschwerden bei Amt und Polizei eingegangen aber nie wird da mal son Ding platziert. Und da würde man wirklich die Idioten kriegen die im Ort dreistellig fahren.

Aber wie gesagt die Diskussion ist müßig, da machen wir nix dran.

Das einzige was blöd ist: Ich bin als ich den Lappen neu hatte zwei, drei Mal geblitzt worden (war nie viel, immer nurn paar Euro Verwarngeld) mit absolut leistungsarmen Gammelkarren (da musste ja den Schwung mitnehmen  ), seit dem ichn Cupra hatte: Nix mehr. Mein "Argument" war immer siehste kaum haste über 250 PS schon wirste nich mehr geblitzt. Und jetzt am ersten Tag im 300PS-Auto dabei. Schei*e, das Argument zieht jetz nich mehr.


----------



## Flybarless (4. August 2022)

In unsere Stadt gibt es etliche feste Blitzer. Die meisten sind aber auch an "potenzielen Rennstrecken" in der 
innnenstadt. Und ein paar auch an Stellen wo es in den letzten Jahren auch tödliche Unfälle mit Fussgängern gab.
Es gibt auch ein paar an Stellen die man als "Abzocke" sehen kann.  Aber letzendlich gibt es halt Verkehrsregeln, und
wenn man die Zahl in seinem Tacho mit der auf den Schildern halbwegs abgleicht wird man auch da nicht "abgezockt".
Ich fahre auch gern mal etwas schneller, weiss aber auch wo ich das bei mir in der Gegend machen kann ohne Anwohner zu belästigen oder andere Verkehrsteilnehmer in Gefahr bringe.
Fahre ich in Gegenden die ich nicht kenne halte ich mich einfach strickt an die Tempolimits und gut ist.
Wenn ich mal geblitzt werde, was vielleciht alle 2 Jahre mal vorkommt dann fast immer auf Autobahnen wo es 
auch nach meiner Ansicht oft "Fallen" gibt. Aber so ist das Spiel halt. Deswegen würde ich aber mich nicht zu einer
Aussage hinreissen lassen das 95% aller Blitzer nur Abzocke sind. Sehe aber auch nicht 95% aller Strassen als
meine persönliche Rennstrecke an wie der ein oder andere hier...


----------



## wr2champ (4. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wieder so ne tolle Stelle. AB unbegrenzt, dann "100" aus dem nix und gefühlt Hundert Meter danach der mobile Blitzer


Da gibt es hier auf der Kraftfahrstraße eine noch bessere Stelle, wenn auch zum Glück ohne Blitzer:
Es ist unbegrenzt - Autobahn ähnlich ausgebaut, entsprechend beschildert - und wechselt am Ende dann direkt auf 90 km/h. Wenn man das nicht weiß, und mit 180 km/h angekachelt kommt..

Ich selbst bin zuletzt 2016 geblitzt worden, dabei spule ich 25.000 km im Jahr ab. Es gibt oft einfach Stellen, die dir förmlich ins Gesicht schreien, dass da ein Blitzer steht.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. August 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Da gibt es hier auf der Kraftfahrstraße eine noch bessere Stelle, wenn auch zum Glück ohne Blitzer:
> Es ist unbegrenzt - Autobahn ähnlich ausgebaut, entsprechend beschildert - und wechselt am Ende dann direkt auf 90 km/h. Wenn man das nicht weiß, und mit 180 km/h angekachelt kommt..


Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen in wie fern so eine Regelung/ Beschilderung zu einer höheren Sicherheit an der Stelle führen soll. Das ist ein Punkt, den man auch bei Software antrifft, wo man sich fragt, ob sich das jemals jemand im fertigen Zustand angehesen hat.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> War die Kiste heute abholen. Schon ein bisschen strange wenn das Auto anfängt selbstständig (mit-) zu lenken.


Vor allem, wenn man nicht weiß, dass der Spurhalteassistent und der Travelassistent etwas unterschiedlich funktionieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2022)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Fahre ich in Gegenden die ich nicht kenne halte ich mich einfach strickt an die Tempolimits und gut ist.


Ich habs versucht - hat auch bei den anderen geschätzt 10 Blitzern die ich gesehen habe unterwegs super funktioniert. Die waren aber auch alle weit weniger "assi" als der da^^


wr2champ schrieb:


> Es ist unbegrenzt - Autobahn ähnlich ausgebaut, entsprechend beschildert - und wechselt am Ende dann direkt auf 90 km/h. Wenn man das nicht weiß, und mit 180 km/h angekachelt kommt..


Wirklich hohe Geschwindigkeiten kannste mMn eh nur fahren wenn die Strecke bekannt ist. Nicht nur wegen dann bekannten "Eigenheiten", also wo welche Kurven, Einmündungen etc. kommen sondern nicht zuletzt auch weil man vorher die Begrenzungen kennen muss um nicht mindestens sehr verschleißend wenn nicht gefährlich fahren zu müssen. Wenn ich auf ner freien Bahn über 200 fahre muss ich wissen, wann das 120er Schild kommt um rechtzeitig vom Gas zu gehen und nicht kurz vorm Schild so in die Eisen treten zu müssen dass mir einer im Kofferraum sitzt.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man nicht weiß, dass der Spurhalteassistent und der Travelassistent etwas unterschiedlich funktionieren.


Steht extra fett in der Anleitung dass der Spurhalter NICHT dazu da ist selbstständig zu fahren. Aber wer liest schon Anleitungen.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. August 2022)

wennst dann Fussgänger bist hast genug Zeit dazu


----------



## stolpi (16. August 2022)

Gestern einen Dacia Spring gekauft, kann nächste Woche vom Händler abgeholt werden und der KIA EV6 AWD kommt, wenn es passt (ist schon verladen), nächsten Monat.

Bei beiden Glück gehabt weil beide im "Bestand" und ohne lange Lieferzeit (EV6 letzten Monat unterschrieben).
Dann sind wir komplett und fahren alle elektrisch und der letzte Verbrenner geht vom Hof. Endlich.




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Kuhprah (16. August 2022)

Willkommen im Club  Wir haben noch 1 Verbrenner, der bleibt wohl auch die nächsten 20 Jahre als Oldtimer


----------



## FetterKasten (16. August 2022)

Hab jetzt meinen neuen 230i aus Mexiko bekommen.
Bestes Auto, das ich je hatte.
Alles erstklassig verarbeitet, fährt wie auf Schienen, Assistenzsysteme feinstens abgestimmt, iDrive 7 top.
Echt eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Hoffe die Kiste hält noch ewig *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## stolpi (17. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club  Wir haben noch 1 Verbrenner, der bleibt wohl auch die nächsten 20 Jahre als Oldtimer


Yay, manchmal denke ich auch an meinen alten Passat zurück und würde den gerne hier noch in der Garage haben. Zuviele schicke Erinnerungen dran, und verblitze Augen mit viel viel geschweißtes Blech. 

Aber am Ende zählt der Fahrspaß und der Nutzen wobei das mit den Fahrspaß beim Spring etwas "schwierig" wird. 

Aber wenn man ab dann keine Tankkosten mehr hat ist das ja auch was feines. 




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2022)

Den Spring würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen. 
Erstens bin ich zu gross für das Auto und zweitens kriegt man für das Geld viel bessere Verbrenner. 
Da würde ich mit eher nen Smart oder nen IQ holen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ums zu erwähnen... wenn man mir vor 10 Jahren gesagt hätte dass ich mit nem 300 PS Auto mit 5 Litern auf 100 km zur Arbeit fahren kann (ohne es mit Gewalt auf sparsam fahren anzulegen, da ist sicher auch die 4 vorm Komma machbar mit etwas Glück beim Verkehr) hätte ich ihn wohl für verrückt erklärt.

Umso erstaunlicher die ganzen Nutzer- und Testberichte im Netz, die für die Kiste ständig von 10+ Litern reden oder von 7 sind möglich wenn man das Gaspedal nur streichelt usw... keine Ahnung was die alle machen. Wenn ich über 7 Liter brauche ist das entweder hardcore stop and go oder 180 Klamotten auf der Bahn. Bei allem "normalen" dazwischen kommste da nicht hin ohne völlig unnötig mit hoher Drehzahl zu fahren oder in kürzester Zeit den Lappen abzugeben weil man immer viel zu schnell ist.


----------



## Olstyle (18. August 2022)

Ich würde dir ja gerne einen Vergleichswert nennen, aber das ist genau so eine Distanz für die mein 204PS Auto garkein Benzin verbraucht  .


----------



## FetterKasten (18. August 2022)

Normalerweise kauft man sich 300PS ja nicht um spritsparend zur Arbeit zu fahren, sondern für einen anderen Einsatzzweck.
Aber nett, wenn es trotzdem geht.

Ist das jetzt dieser Golf 8 auf den du ewig gewartet hast? Oder war das jmd anderes?


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2022)

Ich hatte beim einfahren am Ende einen Verbrauch von 7,4l.
Das waren knapp 800km Autobahn mit 110-130km/h etwa im Schnitt und restliche 300km Stadt und Land. 
Finde ich vollkommen für nen RS3.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur ums zu erwähnen... wenn man mir vor 10 Jahren gesagt hätte dass ich mit nem 300 PS Auto mit 5 Litern auf 100 km zur Arbeit fahren kann (ohne es mit Gewalt auf sparsam fahren anzulegen, da ist sicher auch die 4 vorm Komma machbar mit etwas Glück beim Verkehr) hätte ich ihn wohl für verrückt erklärt.
> 
> Umso erstaunlicher die ganzen Nutzer- und Testberichte im Netz, die für die Kiste ständig von 10+ Litern reden oder von 7 sind möglich wenn man das Gaspedal nur streichelt usw... keine Ahnung was die alle machen. Wenn ich über 7 Liter brauche ist das entweder hardcore stop and go oder 180 Klamotten auf der Bahn. Bei allem "normalen" dazwischen kommste da nicht hin ohne völlig unnötig mit hoher Drehzahl zu fahren oder in kürzester Zeit den Lappen abzugeben weil man immer viel zu schnell ist.


300 PS ist ne Ansage, was ist das für ein PKW?

Kann ich aber bestätigen, fahre seit Jahren als DW einen Superb.
Auf meiner täglichen Stammstrecke (40 km Landstraße/30km BAB) brauchte der Vorgänger (190 PS) noch ca. 6,5-7 l Diesel, der Neue (Seit 2021, 200 PS) gerade mal 4,7-5.0 l, je nach Verkehrsdichte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> 300 PS ist ne Ansage, was ist das für ein PKW?
> 
> Auf meiner täglichen Stammstrecke (40 km Landstraße/30km BAB) brauchte der Vorgänger (190 PS) noch ca. 6,5-7 l Diesel, der Neue (Seit 2021, 200 PS) gerade mal 4,7-5.0 l, je nach Verkehrsdichte.


Issn Golf8 GTI Clubsport.

Meine Autos brauchen seit 20 Jahren etwa dasselbe - bei zügigem Fahren so 6-7 Liter rum. Nur war das am Anfang ein 45PS Fiesta ohne alles (da konnte man sich ohne Quatsch in den Motorraum reinstellen so viel Platz war da) und jetz ein doppelt so schwerer Golf mit drölfzigtausend Komfortzeugs. Da ist schon mächtig Entwicklung gelaufen.

Man merkt aber auch die viel größer werdenden Spannweiten. Meinen Fiesta konnteste kaum unter 6 Liter drücken aber Dauervollgas brachte dich auch nicht über 10. Der hatte halt nur einen Betriebspunkt übertrieben gesagt. Den Golf heute kannste mit 5 Litern fahren aber auch locker mit 25 wenn mans drauf ankommen lässt.
Liegt aber auch viel daran dass man die hohe Leistung ja praktisch nie abruft.
Ich kann mir die Leistung ja anzeigen lassen - von den 220kW oder was das sind zeigt die Anzeige bei 70 Tempomat Werte um die 5kW an...


----------



## Birdy84 (18. August 2022)

Langstrecke bei etwa 130Km/h kann von etwa 8,2l/100Km bei einem vollgeladenen Golf 8R ausgehen. Das ist in einem erwartbarem Rahmen für einen 2L (Turbo). Unter 7l/100Km kann nur hinkommen, wenn man unter 100Km/h über die Landstraße rollt. Aber da muss man ehrlicherweise schon fragen, wofür man so einen Sportwagen überhaupt gekauft hat.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Issn Golf8 GTI Clubsport.


Höhö, Rennsemmel mit Nürnbergring-Modus...   
Du schießt mutmaßlich schneller um die Kurve, als meiner geradeaus läuft...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Höhö, Rennsemmel mit Nürnbergring-Modus...
> Du schießt mutmaßlich schneller um die Kurve, als meiner geradeaus läuft...


Also im Grenzbereich halte ich mich nur sehr selten auf (und wenn dann eher aus Zwangslage und nicht wegen Rennambitionen) aber ja man muss schon zugeben so gewöhnungsbedürftig das Bedienkonzept und manch andere Dinge sind - das reine fahren ist wirklich, wirklich gut. Das Ding fährt echt wie auf Schienen.

@Birdy84:
Der Weg mit den 5 Litern auf 100 ist zum Großteil Landstraße, ja. Aber auch beim Heimweg Düsseldorf - Saarland mit Stadtverkehr und auch mal fixer auf der Autobahn kam ich am Ende bei 6,4 L raus.

Der "R" hat glaube ich auch ne etwas aggressivere DSG Kennlinie bzw. dreht generell etwas höher.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2022)

Du hast doch auch verschiedene Fahrmodi zur Auswahl, oder?


----------



## wr2champ (18. August 2022)

Mein 5 Jahre alter Polo, 1.2 TSI BMT mit 90 PS, wird von VW mit 4,7 Litern Durchschnittsverbrauch angegeben. Dass ein aktueller GTI Clubsport einen ähnlichen Verbrauch schafft, ist schon ein Fortschritt.
Mein Durchschnittsverbrauch ist beim Arbeitsweg von 27 km immer bei ca 5 Litern, ohne besonders auf das Spritsparen zu achten.

Wird das beim GTI über Zylinderabschaltung und ähnlichem Gedöns erreicht? Oder darf der Motor noch Motor sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch verschiedene Fahrmodi zur Auswahl, oder?


Ja, eco, normal und sport. Ich fahre aber praktisch nur normal. Eco ist unsinnig da es bei einem ohnehin dahingehend sinnvoll agierenden Fahrer nichts mehr einsparen kann (von 50 Millilitern weil die Klimaanlage zahmer wird abgesehen) und sport ist wenn man nicht grade Serpentinen den Berg hochzimmert auch nicht sinnvoll da sonst einfach dauerhaft viel zu hohe Drehzahlen gehalten werden (die man wenn mans braucht ja auch im Normalmodus bekommt per Pedalstellung oder manuellem zurückschalten). Dinge wie die Stärke der Servolenkung, DSG Schaltzeiten usw was auch Profilabhängig ist kann man individuell einstellen.


wr2champ schrieb:


> Wird das beim GTI über Zylinderabschaltung und ähnlichem Gedöns erreicht? Oder darf der Motor noch Motor sein?


Das wird erreicht durch Nockenwellen mit verschiedenen Profilen und angepasster Steuerung/Ladedruck. Bei geringer Last und kleineren Drehzahlen wird die Nockenwelle mechanisch so verschoben, dass die Ventilsteuerzeiten einen Millerzyklus erzeugen, zusätzlich wird (um den Füllungsgradnachteil dieses Kreisprozesses auszugleichen) der Ladedruck hochgeregelt soweit der Lader es bei den geringen Abgasmengen halt kann (VTG was da helfen würde gibts leider noch nicht, das kommt erst in der nächsten und wohl letzten Ausbaustufe des EA888). Diese Betriebsart hat einen höheren thermischen Wirkungsgrad, erzeugt aber weniger Leistung bzw. Ist für hohe Drehzahlen ungeeignet. Wenn man letzters will wird die Nockenwelle wieder zurückgeschoben und man bekommt den normalen Ottoprozess mit voller Leistung.

Das ist die fancy Variante statt "einfach" Zylinder totzustellen und die verbleibenden weiter im Ottozyklus zu betreiben.

Es gibt noch weitere Änderungen wie erhöhte Einspritzdrücke, Leuchtlaufoptimierungen bei Spaltmaßen, Öl usw aber der bei weitem größte Sparvorteil ist der fakultative Millerzyklus bei Teillast.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der "R" hat glaube ich auch ne etwas aggressivere DSG Kennlinie bzw. dreht generell etwas höher.


Da stellt sich mir die Frage in welchem Fahrmodus Verbrauch und CO2 Ausstoß gemessen wird. Ich zweifele, dass VW sich das ohne Grund leisten kann/ will, wenn z.B. nur im Komfort Modus gemessen wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2022)

Es wird in "normal" gemessen. Nur ist der Wltp Zyklus so "harmlos" dass es da keine Rolle spielt ob der R etwas aggressiver reagiert als der GTI.
Beispiel: Du trittst das Gaspedal innerhalb einer Sekunde von 10 auf 50% Pedalstellung (sowohl Zeit als auch Position ist entscheidend). Der R wird in so einer Situation ggf. Einen Gang mehr zurückschalten als der GTI und beim Erreichen der gewünschten Geschwindigkeit wenn das Pedal wieder zurückgenommen wird ein paar Sekunden länger warten bis er wieder hochschaltet. Insgesamt halt "sportlicher".

Nur kommt sowas im Wltp halt nicht vor - denn die maximale Beschleunigung des wltp sind 1,6 m/s^2, das macht ein Golf R mit viel weniger als Halbgas. Bedeutet Beschleunigungsszenarien in denen der R aggressiver ist als der GTI kommen im wltp gar nicht vor. Deswegen unterscheidet sich der Normverbrauch im Test auch kaum/nicht. Bei menschlichen Fahrern in der realen Welt (die nicht nur mit 10% Gas maximal fahren) dagegen schon.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. August 2022)

Mit 5 Litern kann ich nicht ganz mithalten, aber knapp 8 Liter im Mix aus Autobahn und Alpenstraßen sind für einen 2,2-Tonner mit zusätzlich 4 Personen und vollem Kofferraum mit Urlaubsgepäck sicher auch ok. Zumal ich auch nicht gerade zimperlich fahre. Sonst geht auch schon mal die knappe 7 mit der Tendenz zur 6 auf der Landstraße.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessanterweise ist der Dicke nach der eingetragenen Leistungskur und Komplettumbau incl. Bodykit mit wahlweiser Tieferlegung (für die Aerodynamik) sogar im Stadverkehr mit deutlich unter 9 l zu bewegen. Dyno sagt 560 Nm und ja, man kann auch noch notfalls mit 60 im 8.Gang beschleunigen, wenn man auf die ganz tiefen Töne steht und manuell wippt. 

Das Phänomen, dass man vor allem in der Stadt mit deutlich mehr Drehmoment sparsamer unterweg ist, ist ja nicht neu, aber dass es so frappierend ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Und nein, ich heiße nicht Heico, auch wenn die Leute das immer wieder fragen  

HEICO ist das, was Brabus für Mercedes ist. Also nicht eine Eigenmarke wie AMG, sondern statt Polestar ein wenig individueller und stärker. Das Auto ist in dieser Form in Unikat, denn auch die Farbe gibts in DE nur einmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich immer wieder SUV höre, das ist eingetragen ein Hochdachkombi, der weniger säuft, als der Mazda meiner Frau und besser bremst, als ein Serienporsche. Die ausklappbare Hängerkupplung zieht 2,4 Tonnen klaglos weg (und darf das auch). Dann bin auch aber mit dem 2-Achser auch schon mal bei 11 bis 12 Litern in der Stadt. Das ist dann für die ca. 5 Tonnen auch noch ok 

Hätte ich nicht die Familie und den Hänger, wäre es auch eine kleinere Knallerbse wie ein RS geworden. Aber was solls, bissl Spaß muss sein.


----------



## FetterKasten (18. August 2022)

Ich dachte du hast es mit deinem eigenen Namen individualisiert


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das Phänomen, dass man vor allem in der Stadt mit deutlich mehr Drehmoment sparsamer unterweg ist, ist ja nicht neu, aber dass es so frappierend ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


...vor allem nicht in dem sehr hohen Bereich?
Ich meine dass man mit 240 Nm sparsamer fahren kann als mit 120 Nm ist naheliegend aber mit 560 statt keine Ahnung vorher 400? Da musste ja schon schwer zügig unterwegs sein - oder hat das Upgrade dazu geführt, dass du tiefer/länger im Drehzahlkeller bleibst als vorher weil das Drehmoment früher da ist statt "nur" höher zu sein?


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast es mit deinem eigenen Namen individualisiert


Hatter doch. Das ist das "IW" auf dem weißen Schild dran. 

Achso und:


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dieser Golf 8 auf den du ewig gewartet hast? Oder war das jmd anderes?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das ist der auf den ich ewig gewartet hab. War niemand anderes, das istn Screenshot aus der tollen Connect-App von VW mit der ich quasi mobil auf den Boardcomputer zugreifen kann.
Damit kann ich vom Smartphone aus hupen. Was ein Spielzeug


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. August 2022)

Es waren voher weit über 420, aber eben _wesentlich_ später und bei deutlich höheren Drehzahlen. Das kam immer erst dann, wenn man die träge Masse schon in Schwung gesetzt hatte. Was jetzt wirklich gut geht, ist manuelles Untertouren der Extraklasse, obwohl wir auch die Schaltpunkte des Automatik-Getriebes optimiert haben. Ich schalte trotzdem meist bei 50 manuell noch weiter hoch in den 6. oder 7. Gang. PS-Zahlen sind jenseits der 250 eher sinnlos, wenn man kaum Drehmoment bis zum mittleren Drehzahlbereich hat und nicht gerade auf der Autobahn mit Vollgas rumbrettert. Ich freue mich immer über die Linksspurdränger mit Q7 und X7, die man dann an langen Steigungen so schön verhungern lassen kann. Wenn man will. Aber ich fahre ja meist tiefenentspannt, vor allem mit Family im Auto. Sitzkühlung und Massage statt Adrenalinschweiß und Herzrasen. 

Dazu kommt auch, dass wir die Pedalverzögerung mittels Umbau rausgemacht haben. Da muss ich beim Anfahren nicht immer so durchtreten, bis das Teil mal Gas annimmt. Der Werkstattmeister sagte mir, dass man das vor allem für Nordamerika so gemacht hätte, damit die verwirrten Soccer Mums mit ihren Pumps nicht in der ersten Sekunde gleich die Parkhauswand im Überschall durchbrechen. Nun ja. Im Comfort-Modus ist es noch drin, falls man mal im Stau steht oder den Hänger zieht. Sicherheitssekunde eben. 

Edit:
Ich bin sicher einer der Wenigen, der in DE mit einem vom TÜV gepüften und legal eingetragenen V8-Soundgenerator rumfährt. Da macht untertourig fahren gleich noch mehr Spaß, nicht nur an der Tankstelle...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Dazu kommt auch, dass wir die Pedalverzögerung mittels Umbau rausgemacht haben. Da muss ich beim Anfahren nicht immer so durchtreten, bis das Teil mal Gas annimmt. Der Werkstattmeister sagte mir, dass man das vor allem für Nordamerika so gemacht hätte, damit die verwirrten Soccer Mums mit ihren Pumps nicht in der ersten Sekunde gleich die Parkauswand im Überschall durchbrechen. Nun ja. Im Comfort-Modus ist es noch drin, falls man mal im Stau steht oder den Hänger zieht. Sicherheitssekunde eben.


Ja, die "Gedenksekunde" hat meiner im Normalmodus auch noch drin, ich wusste aber nicht dass das DAHER kommt. 
Stört mich auch normalerweise nicht dass er nicht instant runterschaltet wenn man beschleunigen will (das kann man auf Wunsch ja per Schaltpaddel haben) aber beim Anfahren ists schon manchmal nervig wenn man fix in ne Lücke will und die Kiste sich erstmal 500 ms nicht bewegt nur um dann (weil man das Pedal ja instinktiv weiter reindrückt wenn man spontaner los will) nach vorne zu springen.
Ich kann das unter individuellen Einstellungen abstellen indem ich die DSG-Kennlinie auf Sport stelle, dann gehts sofort los bei Berührung des Pedals - nur sind dann halt auch alle anderen Schaltvorgänge mehr so BÄM statt sanft - im Normalbetrieb auch eher ungeil.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. August 2022)

Ich habe fürs Pedal eine extra Platine einbauen lassen. Da bleibt die originale Kennline erhalten, nur es regiert sofort und ohne Verzögerung. Keine Ahnung, was bei Volvo da anders gelöst ist, als bei VAG. Hätte ich das per Software machen lassen, würde es wohl das Getriebe zerknallen, weil es dann gar nicht mehr weiß, in welche Richtung es als nächstes geht. So ist nach dem spontanen Auslösen noch ein Delay eingebaut, der ggf. die Schaltvorgänge safe macht. Das betrifft aber nur die Wertänderungen, die das Pedal meldet. Nervös zuckende Füße werden also "geglättet". Das hat dann mit Vollgas und den Schaltvorgängen nichts zu tun, die haben wir extra verkürzt.


----------



## stolpi (18. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Spring würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.
> Erstens bin ich zu gross für das Auto und zweitens kriegt man für das Geld viel bessere Verbrenner.
> Da würde ich mit eher nen Smart oder nen IQ holen.



Verbrenner kosten unnötig Geld, wir zahlen für die Mobilität eigentlich nichts mehr. Klar die Anschaffung ist teurer aber nach kurzer Zeit hat man das wieder reingeholt.
Wir fahren zudem alle recht viel so rechnet sich das merklich schnell und ob man 200-300€ Monat mehr in der Tasche hat oder nicht.  

Der Spring ist/war auch nicht erste Wahl. Der wurde nur für den Übergang geholt und wird nächstes Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich gegen ein MG5 getauscht.
Davon ab ist der Spring auf dem Land gar nicht so schlecht. 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2022)

Ist doch auch gut, wenn das für euch passt.
Ich habe halt keine Möglichkeit auf der Arbeit oder zuhause zu laden, deswegen ist es ein Verbrenner geworden.
Ansonsten hätte es auch ein EV6 werden können, der aber im Endeffekt auch nicht so ganz ins Profil gepasst hat.
Referenz war halt nen Golf R, sowohl was Leistung und Antrieb, aber auch die Grösse angeht.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (18. August 2022)

Der Vermieter verweigert leider die Ladesäule auf seinem Gelände und hat auch E-Autos genrell verbannt. Hausrecht eben. Andere Parkplätze in der Nähe gibts aber nicht. Und so fährt meine Frau weiter Mazda statt Polestar2. Ohne Lademöglichkeit sind E-Autos leider unbenutzbar.

Außerdem kann sie so wenigstens ab und an das gealterte Benzin aus meiner Reserve fürs Notstrom-Aggregat mit verfahren


----------



## FetterKasten (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Damit kann ich vom Smartphone aus hupen. Was ein Spielzeug


Das kann ich mit meinem neuen BMW auch. Was mich aber stört, dass man nicht remote die Batteriespannung anzeigen kann. Das hätte ich sehr sinnvoll gefunden.
Aber auch den Tankstand, ob alles verschlossen ist, Reifendruck oder vorab ein Ziel ans Navi zu senden, ist sehr praktisch und nicht nur Spielerei.
Ich kann sogar 2 mal die Stunde die Umgebung einscannen mit den 3d Kameras


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2022)

Ja, manche Optionen sind ganz praktisch. Als Nerd hätte ich mir aber eher gewünscht dass man sich deutlich mehr Telemetriedaten ansehen kann, vorhanden sind die ja eh alle. Wie du sagst, wo ist das Problem die Batteriespannung anzuzeigen? Das wäre ne sinnvolle Anzeige und der Wert ist eh da.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Der Vermieter verweigert leider die Ladesäule auf seinem Gelände und hat auch E-Autos genrell verbannt. Hausrecht eben.


Ersteres ist afaik Bundeslandabhängig ob er das überhaupt darf, letzteres wahrscheinlich gar nicht rechtens.
Hilft halt nur wenig weil man sich den Vermieter ja auch nicht sauer fahren will.


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das kann ich mit meinem neuen BMW auch. Was mich aber stört, dass man nicht remote die Batteriespannung anzeigen kann. Das hätte ich sehr sinnvoll gefunden.
> Aber auch den Tankstand, ob alles verschlossen ist, Reifendruck oder vorab ein Ziel ans Navi zu senden, ist sehr praktisch und nicht nur Spielerei.


Navi-Ziele vor schicken, Laden und Klimatisierung fernsteuern sind meine lieblings App-Features.
Absurd: Benzinverbrauch kann ich ausschließlich im Boardcomputer sehen, Stromverbrauch ausschließlich in der App.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Interessanterweise ist der Dicke nach der eingetragenen Leistungskur und Komplettumbau incl. Bodykit mit wahlweiser Tieferlegung (für die Aerodynamik) sogar im Stadverkehr mit deutlich unter 9 l zu bewegen. Dyno sagt 560 Nm und ja, man kann auch noch notfalls mit 60 im 8.Gang beschleunigen, wenn man auf die ganz tiefen Töne steht und manuell wippt.


Interessant, seitdem mein kleiner Kompaktwagen statt 500nm nun 600nm hat, ist der Durchschnittsverbrauch um knapp 1l gestiegen. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich die Mehrleistung einfach auch abrufe.



FormatC schrieb:


> Dazu kommt auch, dass wir die Pedalverzögerung mittels Umbau rausgemacht haben. Da muss ich beim Anfahren nicht immer so durchtreten, bis das Teil mal Gas annimmt. Der Werkstattmeister sagte mir, dass man das vor allem für Nordamerika so gemacht hätte, damit die verwirrten Soccer Mums mit ihren Pumps nicht in der ersten Sekunde gleich die Parkhauswand im Überschall durchbrechen. Nun ja. Im Comfort-Modus ist es noch drin, falls man mal im Stau steht oder den Hänger zieht. Sicherheitssekunde eben.





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, die "Gedenksekunde" hat meiner im Normalmodus auch noch drin, ich wusste aber nicht dass das DAHER kommt.
> Stört mich auch normalerweise nicht dass er nicht instant runterschaltet wenn man beschleunigen will (das kann man auf Wunsch ja per Schaltpaddel haben) aber beim Anfahren ists schon manchmal nervig wenn man fix in ne Lücke will und die Kiste sich erstmal 500 ms nicht bewegt nur um dann (weil man das Pedal ja instinktiv weiter reindrückt wenn man spontaner los will) nach vorne zu springen.
> Ich kann das unter individuellen Einstellungen abstellen indem ich die DSG-Kennlinie auf Sport stelle, dann gehts sofort los bei Berührung des Pedals - nur sind dann halt auch alle anderen Schaltvorgänge mehr so BÄM statt sanft - im Normalbetrieb auch eher ungeil.


Ich finde diese Einstellungsmöglichkeiten verhindern, dass man sich auf das Fahrzeug einstellen und damit souverän bedienen kann. Man muss immer präsent haben, in welchen Modus man sich befindet um genau zu wissen, wie das Fahrzeug auf Eingaben reagieren wird. Völlig dämlich finde ich, wenn Gaspedalstellung und Leistungsabgabe in irgendwelchen Sportmodi so verunstaltet werden, dass knapp die Häfte des Pedalwegs nutzlos werden. Wozu soll das gut sein? Es schadet der Fahrbarkeit ungemein. Gleichzeitig sorgen diese "Features" dafür, dass der Programmieraufwand weiter explodiert und die komplexität der Software (unnötig) in die Höhe treibt. Im Endeffekt erhält man Features, die einem das Fahren zum Teil erschweren, und gleichzeitig (dadurch) eine erhöhte Gefahr für Softwareprobleme, die im schlimmsten Falle ebenfalls die Fahrbarkeit negativ beeinflussen. Und teurer wird der Spaß dadurch natürlich auch. Völlig hirnverbrannt aus meiner Sicht.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2022)

Ich sehe das sehr ähnlich. Das Problem ist halt, dass die Hersteller nicht das einbauen was besonders sinnvoll und hilfreich wäre sondern das was die breite Masse geil findet.
Es hat gar keinen Sinn, dass auf Sport+ die Kiste bei 20% Gaspedalstellung auf 5500 Upm hochdreht und künstlich Fehlzündungen erzeugt werden dass es hintenraus knallt. Aber da steht halt die Zielgruppe davor und ruft voll krass geil Alter. 

Kein Rennwagen der Welt hat so bekloppte Einstellungen weils halt wie du sagst fahrerisch einfach nachteilig ist (und Fehlzündungen unnötig Verschleiß erzeugen) aber die Leute stehn anscheinend auf den Mist.
Die ohne Quatsch erste Frage die mir von nem Vereinsmitglied beim letzten Training gestellt wurde als ich das Auto zum ersten mal dabei hatte war "schießt er auch?". Weißte Bescheid...


----------



## FetterKasten (19. August 2022)

Richtige Fehlzündungen klingen sowieso ganz anders und wenn du da daneben stehst kriegst du nen riesen Schreck. Kenne das von Motorrädern mit Schaltautomaten auf der Rennstrecke.

Bei den Autos realisieren sie das heutzutage mMn entweder über Lautsprecher im Auspuff oder über eine extra Einspritzdüse hinter den Kats, welche eine minimale Menge einspritzt.
Sonst würde der unverbrannte Sprit in kürzester Zeit den Kat schrotten.
Deswegen klingt dieses Furzen auch so synthetisch.

Durch meinen 230i wurde ich jetzt voll zum BMW Fan (hatte davor keinen). Aber es scheint mir alles so gut durchdacht und abgestimmt. Sei es das Fahrverhalten, Fahrassistenten, der (künstliche Sound), die ganze Qualität usw. Habe das alles vorher auch sehr kritisch gesehen, aber da merkt man, was die für super Abstimmarbeiten leisten. Darauf kommt es am Ende ja an, damit das Zeug funktioniert und einen nicht auf den Geist geht. Zb. Spurhalteassi usw. BMW ist da glaub ich noch sehr Funktionsbedacht und nicht so Möchtegern wie zb auch Mercedes oder andere.
Auch wenn die Autos online manchmal etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aussehen, ich glaub der nächste wird wieder ein BMW. Bin noch voll geflasht


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. August 2022)

Ich weiß gar nicht wie das aktuell technisch gemacht wird. Mein letzter Stand war dass man im letzten Takt wo das Ablassventil schon offen ist nochmal ne kleine Menge Benzin einspritzt das dann im heißen Abgasstrom zündet und das Furzgeräusch macht. Vermutlich ists aber mittlerweile in Zeiten von OPF/Euro6 Kat/Präzisionsturbos anders gemacht um da nix zu schrotten.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. August 2022)

Von BMW kenne ich es, dass spät und mit geöffnetem Wastegaste gezündet wird. Das erhöht die Temperatur im Abgasstrom und verlängert die Lebenszeit Kats nicht grade. Immerhin wird die Abgastemperatur überwacht und das Knallen eingestellt, bevor die Temperaturen zu hoch werden.
Die Furzgeräusche ("Brraaap") können von der Zylinderausblendung kommen, die bei Lastwechseln, wie Schaltvorgängen, eingesetzt wird.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Bei den Autos realisieren sie das heutzutage mMn entweder über Lautsprecher im Auspuff oder über eine extra Einspritzdüse hinter den Kats, welche eine minimale Menge einspritzt.


Hast du dafür eine Quelle?


----------



## compisucher (19. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sieht wie der wilde Kaiser aus?
Gruß aus meiner Heimat!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (19. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sieht wie der wilde Kaiser aus?
> Gruß aus meiner Heimat!


Leogang 

Und zum besseren Verständnis:
Ich finde diesen Fehlzündungsunsinn auch witzlos. Mein integriertes Soundmodul sorgt nur für etwas mehr Bass und Volumen beim Gasgeben, ist TÜV-Konform und stört trotzdem niemanden. Immer noch besser als Sound aus den Lautsprechern im inneren.. Rein fürs Wohlbefinden, denn die Vibrationen kommen auch von unten/hinten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klanglich geht das schon in Ordnung (noch ein HEICO, aber nur in weiß) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5LnR6XjMkg:25

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die werksmäßige Verzögerung bei der Gasannahme halte ich hingegen sogar für gefährlich, weil sie bei meinem Hersteller zufolge nur den klagefreudigen Amis angedient ist, die mit der Leistung nicht klarkommen. Die verbaute Lösung nimmt die Gedenksekunde beim Treten des Pedals weg, glättet allerdings auch allzu häufige Extremwechsel und hat KEINEN Einfluss auf den Pedalweg. Das wäre auch sinnlos. Ich habe drei Fahrmodi (und Offroad), wobei der "Eco"-Modus bis auf den Freilauf quasi sinnlos ist. Immerhin 1/3 Leistung weniger, Klima auf Halbmast und die Automatik schaltet wie ein Handwagen. "Comfort" ist ok und absolut alltagstauglich, Der Dynamic-Mode (es gibt keinen "Sport"-Mode) schaltet nur zeitiger und lohnt sich nur bei Sprints (braucht man auch fast nie) oder interessanterweise bergab, aber da schalte ich eh manuell.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> wurde ich jetzt voll zum BMW Fan


Bei mir haben sie mit der erste Generation E-Lenkung komplett verschissen. Die Dinger könnte mit der Serienbereifung (= Run on flat, aber das wussten die Ingenieure ja) nichtmal anständig geradeaus fahren. Wie man sowas als "Freude am Fahren" vermarkten kann wird mir für immer unverständlich bleiben.
Mal sehen wie Vaterns E-4er wird wenn er denn irgendwann kommt.


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Fehlzündungen


Hat der Moke im Urlaub bei Motorbremse wenn ich zu viel Choke gebe. Ergo ein Bedienfehler und kein Feature  .


FormatC schrieb:


> Lautsprechern


Finde ich noch absurder als die Röhre in den Innenraum um mehr Motor zu hören. 
Meine zwei 5-Zylinder konnte man draußen oder mit offenem Dach hören wenn sie ordentlich gefordert wurden. Eben weil es technisch kaum anders ging.  im Innenraum aber quasi gar nicht. Spezielle Abgasanlagen für "besseren"(lauteren) Sound oder brachialiger Optik hab ich auch damals nur belächelt.
Eine Unterhaltung zum alten C70: "Boa ey der hat ja nen heftiges Rohr dran". "Ja, das ist halt der Durchmesser den es braucht um den Motor nicht zu ersticken wenn man die Abgasanlage einflutig baut  " da war das halt auch keine Blende am Ende sondern unterm ganzen Auto der selbe Durchmesser.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (19. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Finde ich noch absurder als die Röhre in den Innenraum um mehr Motor zu hören.


Ich hatte mal einen Skoda Fabia mit Knallerbsenfeeling als Werkstattwagen. Der klang innen relativ fett, trotz aufgeblasenem Winzmotörchen, außen war aber nichts zu hören. Alles nur Elektronik. Nee, das ist nix.


----------



## stolpi (19. August 2022)

Ich vermisse das geknalle gar nicht mehr und genieße die Ruhe beim fahren.
Hätte ich nie gedacht und von wegen überhaupt Automatik fahren, dass ist Armselig was für Nixkönner. 

Und jetzt?
Ich genieße jedesmal die Power beim beschleunigen und dieses One-Pedel fahren ist einfach Porno in der Stadt.
Bei jeder Ampel drücke ich voll durch auch wenn die nächste Ampel in 100m rot ist, völlig Latte, ich will Spaß! 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sehe das sehr ähnlich. Das Problem ist halt, dass die Hersteller nicht das einbauen was besonders sinnvoll und hilfreich wäre sondern das was die breite Masse geil findet.
> Es hat gar keinen Sinn, dass auf Sport+ die Kiste bei 20% Gaspedalstellung auf 5500 Upm hochdreht und künstlich Fehlzündungen erzeugt werden dass es hintenraus knallt. Aber da steht halt die Zielgruppe davor und ruft voll krass geil Alter.
> 
> Kein Rennwagen der Welt hat so bekloppte Einstellungen weils halt wie du sagst fahrerisch einfach nachteilig ist (und Fehlzündungen unnötig Verschleiß erzeugen) aber die Leute stehn anscheinend auf den Mist.
> Die ohne Quatsch erste Frage die mir von nem Vereinsmitglied beim letzten Training gestellt wurde als ich das Auto zum ersten mal dabei hatte war "schießt er auch?". Weißte Bescheid...


Diese "Fehlzündungen" sind keine Fehlzündungen sondern nennt sich Anti-Lag und erhöht die Fahrbarkeit von Turbofahrzeugen extrem.  Kein Rallyeauto mit Turbo fährt ohne Anti-Lag, das ist einfach ein muss.

Ohne künstliches Beschleunigen des Laders hast du ein richtig schlechtes Ansprechen. Verschleiß gibt das bei Serienfahrzeugen fast keinen, weil es so sanft ist. Bei Rennautos muss man halt regelmäßig den Turbo und Auspuff tauschen. Dem Motor schadet das in keiner Weise.




FetterKasten schrieb:


> Bei den Autos realisieren sie das heutzutage mMn entweder über Lautsprecher im Auspuff oder über eine extra Einspritzdüse hinter den Kats, welche eine minimale Menge einspritzt.


Wer erzählt den so einen Bullshit? 
1. gibt es keine Einspritzdüsen im Auspuff bei Serienautos
2. würde das maximal eine Flamme am Endrohr geben aber auch nur unter sehr bestimmen Vorraussetzungen. Die meiste Zeit würde das Auto einfach nur nach unverbranntem Sprit stinken und sonst nichts.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> "Fehlzündungen" sind keine Fehlzündungen sondern nennt sich Anti-Lag


Sicher, dass das antilag sein soll? Ich kenne die Technik schon, wüsste aber nicht dass der GTI sowas macht, wäre mir spontan nur vom Focus RS bekannt - und dass das zwingend mit dem rumgeballere kommen muss wäre mir auch neu 

Ich meine das DSG schaltet in sport so schnell dass der Abgasstrom bzw Ladedruck praktisch unterbrechungsfrei ist, auch ohne Antilag...?


----------



## wr2champ (20. August 2022)

Bei der aktuellsten Focus RS-Generation, bei den neuesten Mercedes, und bei ein paar anderen Modellen, sind die Fehlzündungen nicht mal „echt“. Die klingen dort immer gleich, egal welche Drehzahl, wie viel Last, etc anliegt. Das ist doch sicher irgendwas künstliches? 
Anti-Lag kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil das im Alltag doch keinen Nutzen hätte bzw. für den gewünschten Effekt zu übertrieben wäre? Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Flybarless (20. August 2022)

richtiges Anti Lag ist ne ganz andere Nummer als die paar Pops und Bangs die Strassenautos von sich geben.
Die sind in Strassenautos nur "Effekthascherei".  Die Energiemenge ist viel zu gering um damit grossartig Turbolader
ans laufen zu halten. Und wer schon mal ein WRC Auto Live gehört hat wenn es beim anbremsen mit richtigen Anti Lag abgetourt hat weiss auch das dies nichts mit dem zu tun hat was bei den Strassenautos passiert.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2022)

Effekthascherei gut erklärt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHX61rnNhBA:35

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (20. August 2022)

Mein Civic Type R hat Fehlzündungen noch auf natürlichem Weg. So ist das knallen und schießen immer nen bisschen anders, manchmal gar nix und manchmal denke ich es sprengt gleich den ganzen Endtopf.
Als mein Programmierer gefragt hat ob er Pops and Bangs reinschreiben soll hab ich direkt abgewunken. Finde dieses künstliche Gefurze furchtbar.


----------



## stolpi (20. August 2022)

Spielzeug für kleine Kinder...  

Der *EV6 GT-Line* ist beim Händler angekommen...ist schon ein fetter Schlitten und mit _AWD_ und _239kW_ mit insgesamt *605Nm*. 

Wie gut das ich den nicht fahren muss, bin zu alt für sowas. 









						Discover the Kia EV6
					

A fully electric, modern and sporty crossover with a spacious cabin giving room for all the things you need. With features to keep you safe, every drive becomes a pleasure. This strong electric vehicle with optional All-Wheel Drive is a strong all-rounder with everything you expect and much more.




					www.kia.com
				









						Kia EV6 77.4kWh AWD GT-Line Technische Daten, Reichweite, CO2 Emissionen
					

77.4kWh AWD GT-Line Motorleistung 325 PS, Elektrisch, Reichweite:460 km, Maße: Länge 469.5 cm - Breite 189.0 cm - Höhe 155.0 cm, Leergewicht 2080 kg, 5 Türen, Jahre 2021,2022



					www.ultimatespecs.com
				







Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Elistaer (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Spielzeug für kleine Kinder...
> 
> Der *EV6 GT-Line* ist beim Händler angekommen...ist schon ein fetter Schlitten und mit _AWD_ und _239kW_ mit insgesamt *605Nm*.
> 
> ...


Der Grandland X Hybrid hat mit 300 PS auch 520 Nm Kombiniert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das antilag sein soll? Ich kenne die Technik schon, wüsste aber nicht dass der GTI sowas macht, wäre mir spontan nur vom Focus RS bekannt - und dass das zwingend mit dem rumgeballere kommen muss wäre mir auch neu
> 
> Ich meine das DSG schaltet in sport so schnell dass der Abgasstrom bzw Ladedruck praktisch unterbrechungsfrei ist, auch ohne Antilag...?


Selbstverständlich ist das eine abgeschwächte Form von Anti-Lag. Man kann in einem Serienauto das natürlich nicht so extrem machen wie in einem Rennauto, von daher ist es in Serie auch so leise und es kommen keine Flammen aus dem Auspuff.

Selbst die Schaltzeit von einem DSG ist so langsam, das dir dein Ladedruck sofort abhanden geht. Es wird ja immer mit Gaseingriff und nicht unter Volllast geschaltet. Eine Volllastschaltung würde keine Kupplung lange mitmachen.

Es gibt ja nirgends einen Ladedruckspeicher im Auto und bei den heutigen kurzen Abgas- und Ladeluftwegen am Motor verliert der Lader sofort an Drehzahl, sobald der Abgasstrom für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde zusammenbricht. Je mehr Gemisch man dann im Auslasstakt vor dem Turbo zünden kann, desto mehr kann man dem entgegen wirken. Es gibt noch eine Menge anderer Tricks die nötig sind um einen aktuellen Serienmotor so extrem gut fahrbar zu machen, von denen der Fahrer so gar nichts mitbekommt.

Ein weiterer netter Nebeneffekt von "Serien-Anti-Lag" ist, das die Abgasseite vom Motor auch im Schub auf Temperatur bleibt und Hitzerisse durch Temperaturzyklen vermieden werden. Bedeutet nichts anderes als das Fahren im Komfort Modus ohne *bangbang* schädlicher für das Auto ist. Früher waren gerissene Krümmer, abgerissene Ventile und kaputte Kats ganz normal... wann passiert das heute noch? Fast gar nicht.


----------



## Flybarless (21. August 2022)

Temperaturzyklen bei den ms während das DSG schaltet? Fahren ohne Bang Bang schädlicher? Kats gehen kaputt weils nicht knallt? Du machst dir die Welt auch wie sie dir gefälllt...


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Der Grandland X Hybrid hat mit 300 PS auch 520 Nm Kombiniert.



Schon wahnsinn und das mit einen 1,6Liter Motor (habe nicht gesehen wieviel kW die E-Motoren haben).

Mit 13,2kWh Akku kann man vielleicht sogar seine tägliche Pendelstrecke bewältigen. Nur die Frage ist, was will man dann noch mit einen Benziner unter der Haube der nur Geld kostet und zu 90% (?) nie einspringt und wenn der Akku auf Langstrecke leergelutscht ist durch sein Gewicht die Effizienz des Verbrenners reduziert?

Dann besser gleich als voll-BEV nicht so halbe Sachen. Auch weil in ein paar Jahren der Wiederverkauf eines Hybrid schwieriger sein wird.  Die Zyklen werden bei den kleinen Akku im Altagsbetrieb deutlich höher sein als bei einen BEV.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## wr2champ (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Schon wahnsinn und das mit einen 1,6Liter Motor (habe nicht gesehen wieviel kW die E-Motoren haben).


Laut Opel: 
Verbrennungsmotor 147 kW (200 PS), die beiden Elektromotoren 81 kW (110 PS) bzw. 83 kW (113 PS).
Verbrennungsmotor 300 Nm, die beiden Elektromotren 320 Nm bzw. 166 Nm

Das ist mehr als ausreichend motorisiert und soll kombiniert ca. 1,5 Liter Super auf 100 km verbrauchen.


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

1,5Liter zu viel.  


Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. August 2022)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Temperaturzyklen bei den ms während das DSG schaltet? Fahren ohne Bang Bang schädlicher? Kats gehen kaputt weils nicht knallt? Du machst dir die Welt auch wie sie dir gefälllt...


Viele Autos haben auch Bang Bang wenn man in den Schub geht für ca. 2-3 Sekunden. Und ja, kurzzeitig vom Gas gehen reduziert sofort die Temperatur vom vorderen Abgasstrang um mehrere 100 Grad. Wenn du es nicht glaubst dann miss doch selber nach. 
Ist ja nun nicht so als wäre es nicht bekannt das Bauteile durch viele Hitzezyklen irgendwann reißen oder Auswaschungen bekommen, wenn sie aneinander reiben durch unterschiedliche Längendehnung. Schonmal einen undichten Krümmer gehabt der "lose" war? Der wurde im Werk beim anziehen der Stehbolzen mit Sicherheit nicht vergessen, dann hätte das Auto keine 100tkm damit geschafft.


----------



## wr2champ (21. August 2022)

@stolpi Ach, das geht voll in Ordnung. Meiner nimmt sich 5 Liter Super - VW sagt 4,7 Liter kombiniert gemäß NEFZ.
Da ich auch durchaus Autobahn fahre und meinem Auto inzwischen entwachsen bin, nimmt er sich dann 6,5 Liter. Voll ausgefahren genehmigt er sich 7,2 Liter. Alles im Rahmen.

Ich wollte damals beim notgedrungenen Neukauf bei Diesel bleiben, aber durch das damals diskutierte Euro 5-Fahrverbot hätte ich das neue Auto dann am Stadtrand abstellen und die restlichen 7 km zur Wohnung mit Bus und Bahn bestreiten müssen. Das ist nicht praktikabel.
Solange meiner noch fährt wird er gefahren, und dann gibt es wieder einen Diesel. Die 25.000 km pro Jahr mit einem Benziner merke ich natürlich im Geldbeutel. Der humane Verbrauch macht es aber noch erträglich.


----------



## Elistaer (21. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Schon wahnsinn und das mit einen 1,6Liter Motor (habe nicht gesehen wieviel kW die E-Motoren haben).
> 
> Mit 13,2kWh Akku kann man vielleicht sogar seine tägliche Pendelstrecke bewältigen. Nur die Frage ist, was will man dann noch mit einen Benziner unter der Haube der nur Geld kostet und zu 90% (?) nie einspringt und wenn der Akku auf Langstrecke leergelutscht ist durch sein Gewicht die Effizienz des Verbrenners reduziert?
> 
> ...


Der FOH bei dem ich den Grandland und Astra L angefragt hatte meinte man sollte 1 - 2 Wochen elektrisch oder Kombiniert fahren bzw. dauerhaft im Sportmodus das der Benziner keine Schäden bekommt.

Mit der Leistung was die Km angeht kommt man runde 50km beim Grandland macht dann ca. 25km beim Pendeln. (Aussage der km durch den FOH) 

Hier die Links mit allen Daten beider Grandland X

Grandland X 224PS

Grandland X 300 PS


wr2champ schrieb:


> Laut Opel:
> Verbrennungsmotor 147 kW (200 PS), die beiden Elektromotoren 81 kW (110 PS) bzw. 83 kW (113 PS).
> Verbrennungsmotor 300 Nm, die beiden Elektromotren 320 Nm bzw. 166 Nm
> 
> Das ist mehr als ausreichend motorisiert und soll kombiniert ca. 1,5 Liter Super auf 100 km verbrauchen.



In einem Fahr Test war der Verbrauch mit E ca 4l und ohne ging es an die 7l wobei man die knapp 1,9 Tonnen Gewicht nicht vergessen darf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und ja, kurzzeitig vom Gas gehen reduziert sofort die Temperatur vom vorderen Abgasstrang um mehrere 100 Grad.


Beim vom Gas gehen klar. Bei den gefühlten 100 Millisekunden die ein DSG in sport schaltet bzw. in denen die Schubabschaltung elektronisch greift aber sicher nicht. Das sind nur ne handvoll Zündungen die da ausgesetzt werden.


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Der FOH bei dem ich den Grandland und Astra L angefragt hatte meinte man sollte 1 - 2 Wochen elektrisch oder Kombiniert fahren bzw. dauerhaft im Sportmodus das der Benziner keine Schäden bekommt.
> 
> Mit der Leistung was die Km angeht kommt man runde 50km beim Grandland macht dann ca. 25km beim Pendeln. (Aussage der km durch den FOH)
> 
> ...


Mir wollte mein FOH zwar erzählen dass man damit auch über 30 km schaffen kann, aber selbst wenn... Ich pendle pro weg 40 km das aber nur, wenn ich die Autobahn nehme. Um zu der zu kommen muss ich aber über zwei Hauptverkehrskreuzungen und das bedeutet direkt 20 Minuten Stop and Go zu Beginn und eventuell noch einmal kurz vor der Autobahnauffahrt. Ich bräuchte also ein Fahrzeug dass mindestens 100 km Pendelstrecke macht und dennoch in der Lage ist spontan auch Mal mehrere hundert Kilometer ohne viel Zeitverlust zu bewältigen. 
Leider sehe ich da nichts sinnvolles am Markt.


----------



## FetterKasten (22. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beim vom Gas gehen klar. Bei den gefühlten 100 Millisekunden die ein DSG in sport schaltet bzw. in denen die Schubabschaltung elektronisch greift aber sicher nicht. Das sind nur ne handvoll Zündungen die da ausgesetzt werden.



Was machen dann nur die ganzen Leute, wenn sie an der Ampel vom Gas gehen müssen mit all den reißenden Krümmern 

Das ist und bleibt reines Sounddesign!
Dass es im Motorsport seinen Sinn hat, hat ja nmd in Frage gestellt, aber nur der Sound ist in den Serienautos davon abgeleitet, sonst nichts.
Frühere Sportwagen hatten diese ständigen Fehlzündungen auch nicht, das kam erst auf, als die Regularien strenger wurden und nunmal kein anderer "sportlicher" Sound mehr legal möglich ist.

Ob es nun mit einer echten Fehlzündung oder einer künstlichen oder gar über Lautsprecher ist umgesetzt ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Es ist praktisch sinnlos, auch wenn manche gerne etwas anderers zur Rechtfertigung suchen.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was machen dann nur die ganzen Leute, wenn sie an der Ampel vom Gas gehen müssen mit all den reißenden Krümmern


Zumal die aktuelle Ausbaustufe des EA888 seinen Krümmer im Block integriert hat.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2022)

Fehlzündungen in Alltagsautos sind wirklich albern. Ob man den Klangcharakter generell etwas ändert, das kann man jedem selbst überlassen. Ich möchte mein V8-Geblubber auch nicht mehr missen, aber Knallen und Spratzen sind irgendwie komplett überflüssig und auch zu laut. 

Trotzdem sind allein der Aufwand und die Hürden, für so ein legales Soundmodul die nötige Abnahme zu bekommen, extrem hoch. Zu Recht übrigens. Denn das meiste nervt nur. Ich habe die Abnahme hinter mir und die EU-Genehmigung immer im Fahrzeug. Für neugierige Ordnungshüter


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Fehlzündungen habe ich bei meinem Amihobel keine, aber ne Klappe verbaut, genau die hier.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Xfbrd8rCAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Fehlzündungen in Alltagsautos sind wirklich albern. Ob man den Klangcharakter generell etwas ändert, das kann man jedem selbst überlassen. Ich möchte mein V8-Geblubber auch nicht mehr missen, aber Knallen und Spratzen sind irgendwie komplett überflüssig und auch zu laut.
> 
> Trotzdem sind allein der Aufwand und die Hürden, für so ein legales Soundmodul die nötige Abnahme zu bekommen, extrem hoch. Zu Recht übrigens. Denn das meiste nervt nur. Ich habe die Abnahme hinter mir und die EU-Genehmigung immer im Fahrzeug. Für neugierige Ordnungshüter


Das Problem in D ist, dass du alles nötige (mit riesigem Aufwand und Kosten) getan haben kannst, um solche Teile legal öffentlich nutzen zu dürfen. Wenn einer übereifriger Polizist im Ruhrpott dein Fahrzeug stillegen möchte, dann kann er das machen, egal welche Gutachten du hast.


compisucher schrieb:


> Fehlzündungen habe ich bei meinem Amihobel keine, aber ne Klappe verbaut, genau die hier.


Kannst du den immer mit geschlossener Klappe fahren?


----------



## stolpi (22. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir wollte mein FOH zwar erzählen dass man damit auch über 30 km schaffen kann, aber selbst wenn... Ich pendle pro weg 40 km das aber nur, wenn ich die Autobahn nehme. Um zu der zu kommen muss ich aber über zwei Hauptverkehrskreuzungen und das bedeutet direkt 20 Minuten Stop and Go zu Beginn und eventuell noch einmal kurz vor der Autobahnauffahrt. Ich bräuchte also ein Fahrzeug dass mindestens 100 km Pendelstrecke macht und dennoch in der Lage ist spontan auch Mal mehrere hundert Kilometer ohne viel Zeitverlust zu bewältigen.
> Leider sehe ich da nichts sinnvolles am Markt.




Guck dir mal den MG5 oder neu, den MG 4 an. Die sind Preislich auch noch einigermaßen im Rahmen.
Der MG4 kann jetzt auch reserviert werden mit Lieferzusage für dieses Jahr.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Kannst du den immer mit geschlossener Klappe fahren?


Muss meist, Einbau ist in Ösiland erlaubt, das Öffnen auf öffentlichen Straßen -äh- weniger...


----------



## Birdy84 (22. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Muss meist, Einbau ist in Ösiland erlaubt, das Öffnen auf öffentlichen Straßen -äh- weniger...


Also keine Leistungseinschränkung durch die geschlossene Klappe?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das Problem in D ist, dass du alles nötige (mit riesigem Aufwand und Kosten) getan haben kannst, um solche Teile legal öffentlich nutzen zu dürfen. Wenn einer übereifriger Polizist im Ruhrpott dein Fahrzeug stillegen möchte, dann kann er das machen, egal welche Gutachten du hast.


Und genau das kann er nicht. Man hat es hier bereits einmal sehr aufwändig versucht und der Kollege bekam am Ende nicht nur eine Nachschulung. 

Das war ursprünglich auch so eine Soko-Geschichte, wo man mich eher durch Zufall mit rausgefischt hatte (die Farbe war wohl zu auffällig). Sein Schallpegelmessgerät war nicht geeicht, es gab keine Nachweise über eine ausreichende Schulung und ich habe den TÜV Rheinland davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass eine lokale Polizeibehörde deren Gutachten als wertlos bezeichnet hat. Am Ende zahlte dann immer die Öffentlichkeit für ein teures Einzelgutachten, Freispruch erster Klasse und Erstattung aller Auslagen. Rechtsschutz FTW 

Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass der Polizist in NRW damit durchgekommen wäre.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass der Polizist in NRW damit durchgekommen wäre.


"Mertens mein Name, das macht dann 400 Euro."
Teilweise lustig die Jungs.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Und genau das kann er nicht. Man hat es hier bereits einmal sehr aufwändig versucht und der Kollege bekam am Ende nicht nur eine Nachschulung.
> 
> Das war ursprünglich auch so eine Soko-Geschichte, wo man mich eher durch Zufall mit rausgefischt hatte (die Farbe war wohl zu auffällig). Sein Schallpegelmessgerät war nicht geeicht, es gab keine Nachweise über eine ausreichende Schulung und ich habe den TÜV Rheinland davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass eine lokale Polizeibehörde deren Gutachten als wertlos bezeichnet hat. Am Ende zahlte dann immer die Öffentlichkeit für ein teures Einzelgutachten, Freispruch erster Klasse und Erstattung aller Auslagen. Rechtsschutz FTW
> 
> Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass der Polizist in NRW damit durchgekommen wäre.


Wenn du Pech hast, bist du dein Auto trotzdem ein paar Tage los.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn du Pech hast, bist du dein Auto trotzdem ein paar Tage los.


Ja, deshalb auch meine Mietwagenrechnung. Armer Steuerzahler. Aber anders begreifen die es nicht


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Also keine Leistungseinschränkung durch die geschlossene Klappe?


Nö.
Das ist ja quasi Serienbau-Standard .
Habe den beim Lappi in Enns/OÖ umbauen lassen.
Vor ca. 7 Jahren.
Ob dann die Schüssel von den getunten ca. 560 PS, statt den serienmäßig 400 Pferdchen auf dem Papier, noch 500 oder 520 hat, ist dann auch schon fast wurscht.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb auch meine Mietwagenrechnung. Armer Steuerzahler. Aber anders begreifen die es nicht


Ach was, das wurde bezahlt? Wie lange hat es gedauert, bis du das Geld erhalten hast?



compisucher schrieb:


> Nö.
> Das ist ja quasi Serienbau-Standard .
> Habe den beim Lappi in Enns/OÖ umbauen lassen.
> Vor ca. 7 Jahren.
> Ob dann die Schüssel von den getunten ca. 560 PS, statt den serienmäßig 400 Pferdchen auf dem Papier, noch 500 oder 520 hat, ist dann auch schon fast wurscht.


560PS sind schon fett.
Zu hoher Abgasgegendruck kann allerdings schädlich sein.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ach was, das wurde bezahlt? Wie lange hat es gedauert, bis du das Geld erhalten hast?


Ich schrieb es ja, dass die gesamten Auslagen erstattet wurden. Aber gedauert hat das schon etwas. Aber es hat manchmal auch Vorteile, wenn man sich am Ende außergerichtlich einigt, weil der Richter kein Idiot ist und die Gerichte ganz andere Probleme haben, als das Ego von übereifrigen Polizeifrischlingen. 

Edit:
Und außerdem hat auch die Tuning-Firma ein gesteigertes Interesse daran gehabt, dass eine bindende Einigung erzielt wurde und mich mit detaillierten Gutachten versorgt. Würde ein Polizist im Pott einen original aufgebauten und zugelassenen Brabus stilllegen? Sicher nicht. HEICO ist bei Volvo ja nichts anderes, nur müssen die Beamten das erst einmal verinnerlichen. Wissenslücken


----------



## compisucher (22. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> 560PS sind schon fett.


Yepp


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Zu hoher Abgasgegendruck kann allerdings schädlich sein.


Gehe mal davon aus, dass der Harald weiss, was er gemacht hat.
Bisher aber keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ich schrieb es ja, dass die gesamten Auslagen erstattet wurden. Aber gedauert hat das schon etwas. Aber es hat manchmal auch Vorteile, wenn man sich am Ende außergerichtlich einigt, weil der Richter kein Idiot ist und die Gerichte ganz andere Probleme haben, als das Ego von übereifrigen Polizeifrischlingen.


Schätzt du, dass sich der Stress und die Mühe für dich am Ende gelohnt hat?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Schätzt du, dass sich der Stress und die Mühe für dich am Ende gelohnt hat?


Ja. Auf jeden Fall. Erstens sind da mein Gerechtigkeitssinn und das Rechtsbewusstsein befriedigt worden und zweitens habe ich die Unterlagen jetzt in Kopie im Handschuhfach. Und Drittens geht es auch ums Prinzip, dass man, wenn man sich selbst an die Regeln hält und alles prüfen/eintragen lässt, das Gleiche auch von der Gegenseite erwarten kann und darf.

Stress hatte ich eigentlich keinen, ich sehe so etwas tiefenentspannt und emotionslos. Für die Zankereien gibt es doch Gutachter und Anwälte, das lässt man sowieso bessser die Profis machen. Die Rechtslage war in weniger als 2 Stunden abgeklärt, sonst hätte ich das nicht durchgezogen. Aber wenn schon eine Versicherung beste Chancen sieht, ist doch alles tutti. Und ich habe zumindest hier lokal in Zukunft absolute Ruhe.


----------



## DARPA (22. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ob es nun mit einer echten Fehlzündung oder einer künstlichen oder gar über Lautsprecher ist umgesetzt ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Es ist praktisch sinnlos,





FormatC schrieb:


> Fehlzündungen in Alltagsautos sind wirklich albern.



Ich kann nur für mich und meine Karre reden, aber ich hab einfach normales Hardware Modding gemacht und schon kam der Rest von alleine. Physik 

Mein Spruch ist auch immer: Unser Ziel sollte Leistung sein, Sound ist ein schönes Abfallprodukt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2022)

Lärm erzeugt keine Leistung, aber Leistung erzeugt Lärm.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. August 2022)

Bin ich froh, dass ich dank Diesel gar nicht erst in die Versuchung komme, es ständig knallen lassen zu müssen. Wenn es bei mir knallt, dann habe ich wohl aus Versehen was getroffen. 

Frei nach IKEA: Knallst Du noch, oder beschleunigst Du schon wieder 

Entschleunigen ist doch viel schöner und spannender. 6-Kolben, Sättel in Chantal-Organe auf Pizza-Tellern und weil ja Putin immer an allem Schuld ist: es fehlen noch Teile für das Endkunstwerk. Die sind wahrscheinlich in die Marder gewandert


----------



## Kuhprah (22. August 2022)

Und ich frag mich immer warum die Dinger auf den Strassen so viel Lärm machen und dennoch nicht vom Fleck kommen


----------



## Elistaer (23. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir wollte mein FOH zwar erzählen dass man damit auch über 30 km schaffen kann, aber selbst wenn... Ich pendle pro weg 40 km das aber nur, wenn ich die Autobahn nehme. Um zu der zu kommen muss ich aber über zwei Hauptverkehrskreuzungen und das bedeutet direkt 20 Minuten Stop and Go zu Beginn und eventuell noch einmal kurz vor der Autobahnauffahrt. Ich bräuchte also ein Fahrzeug dass mindestens 100 km Pendelstrecke macht und dennoch in der Lage ist spontan auch Mal mehrere hundert Kilometer ohne viel Zeitverlust zu bewältigen.
> Leider sehe ich da nichts sinnvolles am Markt.


Also Hybrid ist gut aber ich würde sagen nur bis ca 20 - 30 KM eine strecke und Wallbox zu Hause oder beim AG. 
Mein FOH hatte ja den Grandland Hybrid 4 (300 PS) Version die sind damit immer nach hause und zurück ca 5+km am Tag und er meinte auch die WLTP Reichweite von 50km erreicht man so nicht wirklich und die wird auch der Astra L nicht schaffen. Vor allem nicht wenn man viel Überland fährt, in besagtem Reichweiten und Verbrauchstest wurde eher die Möglichkeit angemerkt mit dem Strom dann in der Stadt zu Fahren wo es für bestimmte Fahrzeuge ein Verbot gibt was man mit dem E-Motor Umgeht. 

Für mich würde aber nie ein Voll Stromer in Frage kommen da ich einfach nicht die Möglichkeit habe zu Hause zu laden. Es ist einfach durch viele Erfahrungen die ich gehört habe und da zu Letzt am Wochenende durch einen Ehemaligen Kollegen das man verdammt viel Sparen kann, wenn ich davon ausgehe jeden Monat ca 38€ Strom


----------



## stolpi (23. August 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Für mich würde aber nie ein Voll Stromer in Frage kommen da ich einfach nicht die Möglichkeit habe zu Hause zu laden. Es ist einfach durch viele Erfahrungen die ich gehört habe und da zu Letzt am Wochenende durch einen Ehemaligen Kollegen das man verdammt viel Sparen kann, wenn ich davon ausgehe jeden Monat ca 38€ Strom




Einfach mal nicht auf andere hören sondern ausprobieren! Eine heimische Steckdose (oder beim Arbeitgeber) ist sehr hilfreich aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Vielleicht gibt es sogar kostenlose Lademöglichkeiten in deiner Nähe?





						Stromtankstellen Verzeichnis | GoingElectric.de
					

Verzeichnis der Ladesäulen zum Laden von Elektroautos in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz und Europa



					www.goingelectric.de
				





Wir fahren viel, laden aber längst nicht immer voll weil einfach nicht notwendig.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Olstyle (23. August 2022)

Kostenlos laden gibt es noch irgendwo? Hier haben alle Supermärkte und Stadtwerke eine Abrechnung nachgerüstet nachdem die Anschlüsse quasi dauerblockiert waren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kostenlos laden gibt es noch irgendwo?


Nicht alles ist auf dem Land schlechter... 

Bei uns im Dorf sind die beiden Säulen vorm Aldi noch auf Wunsch umsonst. Beim kostenlosen laden wurde aber die Ladeleistung schon hart runtergeschraubt (auf 11 kW glaub ich - umsonst geht auch nur max 60 Minuten), es wird wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis das ganz abgeschafft wird wenns nicht schon passiert ist (ich kriege solche Dinge ja nur von Erzählungen mit bzw. von dem einen näheren Bekannten der nen e-Kona fährt).

Wenn der mir erzählt dass die vereinzelten Schnelladesäulen dies hier gibt 60+ cent pro kWh haben wollen... dann ists Benzin auch nicht viel teurer, vor allem wenn man den Anschaffungspreis des Konas noch reinrechnet der über 50K gekostet hat. Lohnt echt nur wenn man zu Hause langsam lädt, bestenfalls noch per PV. Mein Bekannter hat da das volle Programm (Neu gebaut 2019 mit fetter PV-Anlage, Akku im Keller, Wärmepumpe, vollisoliert und e-Auto), der ist die allermeiste Zeit des Jahres energetisch autark sowohl was Heizung als auch Mobilität angeht und weitestgehend sogar komplett elektrisch. Problem daran: Die Nummer hat ihn roundabout ne halbe Million gekostet. Kannste halt nur als Gutverdienerpaar (er und seine Frau haben beide ~3500 netto monatlich) durchziehen.


----------



## stolpi (23. August 2022)

Ich weiß ja nicht, vielleicht mache ich was falsch. 
Aber auch bei kostenpflichtigen Ladepunkte kann man unter Umständen kostenlos laden.
Ich zahle z.B. bei Ionity (da wo der Preis auch gerne 79 Cent/kWh kostet) auch nichts. 

Man muss sich mit der Elektromobilität beschäftigen und bereit sein, sich darauf einzulassen dann stellt man schnell fest, dass viele "Ängste" oder "Panikgeschichten" völlig unbegründet sind.

Ich hatte es schon mal hier irgendwo erwähnt...60k km gefahren, "Tankkosten" für diese Gesamtstrecke vielleicht 900€.
Und ja, wir haben eine (kleine) PV zuhause und laden dort auch (per Steckdose!) aber den Großteil, bzw. in der Winterzeit, laden wir öffentlich.
Und ja, wir fahren in der Familie alle elektrisch und sind alle keine Großverdiener. Aber seit man seinen regelmäßigen Obolus bei der Tankstelle nicht mehr abdrücken muss, bleibt auch endlich was im Geldbeutel über.
Dafür nehmen wir gewisse Umstellungen des E-Auto fahren gerne im kauf wobei ich persönlich, endlich wieder Bock am Autofahren habe, der Fahrspaß ist einfach genial.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2022)

Naja, Fahrspass hat man auch bei nem guten alten Verbrenner.


----------



## Cleriker (23. August 2022)

Stolpi,
also wenn du von deiner Familie sprichst die rein elektrisch fährt, dann gehe ich von dir, Frau/Mann und mindestens einem Kind aus, die alle just eben mal reine Stromer gekauft haben. Also wenig kannst du da mMn nicht verdienen. 

Was ist denn bei dir "viel fahren"? Wir haben zwei Autos mit je ca. 65.000km im Jahr und das nur privat, also am Abend und am Wochenende fahren. 

Tatsächlich bin ich wirklich kurz davor wieder einen neuen Diesel anzuschaffen. Ich bin ja bereits ein halbes Jahr Tesla Model S gefahren und das war absolut keine Alternative zu einem Verbrenner. Allerdings ist das ja nun auch schon wieder zwei Jahre her und da wird sich wohl was getan haben... Ich weiß es echt nicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (23. August 2022)

65.000 km pro Auto nur zum Spass abends und am WE so rum fahren  Wow... das muss aber eher Spass am Fahren sein bei den km...


----------



## FetterKasten (23. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> 65.000 km pro Auto nur zum Spass abends und am WE so rum fahren  Wow... das muss aber eher Spass am Fahren sein bei den km...


Hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber dann jeder im eigenen Auto in ner Kolonne


----------



## JoM79 (23. August 2022)

65000km einfach so zum Spass im Jahr?
Das sind 1250km pro Woche.
Wo fährt man da andauernd hin?


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, vielleicht mache ich was falsch.
> Aber auch bei kostenpflichtigen Ladepunkte kann man unter Umständen kostenlos laden.
> Ich zahle z.B. bei Ionity (da wo der Preis auch gerne 79 Cent/kWh kostet) auch nichts.


Zahlst du dort wirklich nichts (wie und warum?)oder hast du schlicht ein Abo mit dem das abgegolten ist?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn der mir erzählt dass die vereinzelten Schnelladesäulen dies hier gibt 60+ cent pro kWh haben wollen... dann ists Benzin auch nicht viel teurer


Bei mir ist der Umrechnungsfaktor ca. 3. Also wenn das Benzin weniger als der dreifache kWh Preis kosten würde, dürfte ich ökonomisch gesehen keinen Strom mehr verfahre. (Hoher Verbrauch = 5l oder 14kWh pro 100km, niedriger Verbrauch  4l oder 11kWh)


----------



## stolpi (24. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Stolpi,
> also wenn du von deiner Familie sprichst die rein elektrisch fährt, dann gehe ich von dir, Frau/Mann und mindestens einem Kind aus, die alle just eben mal reine Stromer gekauft haben. Also wenig kannst du da mMn nicht verdienen.
> 
> Was ist denn bei dir "viel fahren"? Wir haben zwei Autos mit je ca. 65.000km im Jahr und das nur privat, also am Abend und am Wochenende fahren.
> ...




wir haben drei Kinder und ja, wir alle sind keine Großverdiener. Insgesamt fahren wir mit sechs Personen elektrisch. Ich muss mich aber zu oben korrigieren...wir fahren knapp drei Jahre elektrisch und haben in dieser Zeit 60k km abgerissen. Also nicht 60k pro Jahr. sry.
Berufsbedingt haben wir noch eine zweite E-Kiste der seit ein Jahr läuft und mit ca. 20k  km Laufleistung.


Was lief in deiner Tesla-Zeit schief bzw. wo haperte es?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Zahlst du dort wirklich nichts (wie und warum?)oder hast du schlicht ein Abo mit dem das abgegolten ist?
> 
> Bei mir ist der Umrechnungsfaktor ca. 3. Also wenn das Benzin weniger als der dreifache kWh Preis kosten würde, dürfte ich ökonomisch gesehen keinen Strom mehr verfahre. (Hoher Verbrauch = 5l oder 14kWh pro 100km, niedriger Verbrauch  4l oder 11kWh)



Ne kein Abo oder ähnliches, ist ein ganz normaler Ladestromanbieter. Wir haben hier ja hunderte, da ist für jeden was dabei.
Wie schon gesagt, einfach mit beschäftigen. Irgendwann merkt man wie man und wo man kostenlos laden kann.

Eigene PV ist natürlich super, wir werden dieses Jahr noch die bisherige Anlage erweitern bzw. eine zweite dazu stellen.
Da geht es aber mehr darum, in die Winterzeit einen gwissen Solarertrag zu haben. Unsere WP braucht nicht viel (max. 1,1kW,  600-700 Watt im Regelbetrieb) und jede PV Watt von der Sonne sorgt für weniger Netzbezug.
Darum kommt nicht nur auf dem Dach zusätzliche Module sondern auch an die Fassade. 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2022)

Ich fahre auch jeden Tag elektrisch. Mit der Bahn


----------



## FetterKasten (24. August 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch jeden Tag elektrisch. Mit der Bahn


Mein Mitgefühl.
Nachdem ich letztens im Bordbistro auf dem Boden liegen musste,  würd ich da selsbt diesen 45 PS E-Dacia
vorziehen


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2022)

Hi, das hab ich echt anders verstanden. Für mich klang es so, als wäret ihr alle, jeweils auf eine ekiste umgestiegen. Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.

Was den Tesla betrifft, das war noch ein Modell S mit kleinerem Akku. Hatte ich anfangs hier sogar im Thread mal geschrieben. Erst hatte ich den leihweise, später hab ich ihn übernommen von meinem Kumpel. Ausgefallenes Display, Naviprobleme usw. Der Wagen hat mir gerade im Winter einfach nicht gereicht. Ich bin quasi mehr gefahren als ich laden konnte in der Zwischenzeit. Der ist dann privat weiterverkauft worden und zwei Wochen später, auf meinem Arbeitsweg stand er verkohlt am Straßenrand weil der neue Käufer meinte irgendwas selbst zu modifizieren.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch gar nicht wieder irgendeine Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen. Ich weis selbst, dass ich überdurchschnittlich viel fahre. dem ist aber nun einmal so.


----------



## stolpi (24. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hi, das hab ich echt anders verstanden. Für mich klang es so, als wäret ihr alle, jeweils auf eine ekiste umgestiegen. Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.
> 
> Was den Tesla betrifft, das war noch ein Modell S mit kleinerem Akku. Hatte ich anfangs hier sogar im Thread mal geschrieben. Erst hatte ich den leihweise, später hab ich ihn übernommen von meinem Kumpel. Ausgefallenes Display, Naviprobleme usw. Der Wagen hat mir gerade im Winter einfach nicht gereicht. Ich bin quasi mehr gefahren als ich laden konnte in der Zwischenzeit. Der ist dann privat weiterverkauft worden und zwei Wochen später, auf meinem Arbeitsweg stand er verkohlt am Straßenrand weil der neue Käufer meinte irgendwas selbst zu modifizieren.
> 
> An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch gar nicht wieder irgendeine Grundsatzdiskussion entfachen. Ich weis selbst, dass ich überdurchschnittlich viel fahre. dem ist aber nun einmal so.




Mit den jüngsten Zugängen des Dacia Spring und den EV6 haben wir jetzt sechs elektrische Fahrzeuge in der Familie.
Der letzte Verbrenner ist im Verkauf.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Kuhprah (24. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> wir haben drei Kinder und ja, wir alle sind keine Großverdiener. Insgesamt fahren wir mit sechs Personen elektrisch. Ich muss mich aber zu oben korrigieren...wir fahren knapp drei Jahre elektrisch und haben in dieser Zeit 60k km abgerissen. Also nicht 60k pro Jahr. sry.
> Berufsbedingt haben wir noch eine zweite E-Kiste der seit ein Jahr läuft und mit ca. 20k km Laufleistung.



Dann gehts dir aber auch nicht schlecht. 3 Kinder muss man sich auch erst mal leisten können, ausser das wird in D auch gefördert, was mich aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr wundern würde  Hier musst im Schnitt für jedes Kind rund 12.000€ im Jahr mehr verdienen damit es sich überhaupt ausgeht...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> 3 Kinder muss man sich auch erst mal leisten können, ausser das wird in D auch gefördert, was mich aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr wundern würde  Hier musst im Schnitt für jedes Kind rund 12.000€ im Jahr mehr verdienen damit es sich überhaupt ausgeht...


Naja, es gibt halt Kindergeld. Bei 3 Kindern 663€ Monatlich also knapp 8000€/Jahr.
Reicht natürlich bei weitem nicht für das was 3 Kinder kosten aber besser als nix ists allemal.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2022)

3 Kinder, 6 Autos, normaler Verdienst. 
Leasing ist was feines.


----------



## stolpi (24. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 3 Kinder, 6 Autos, normaler Verdienst.
> Leasing ist was feines.




Ich hatte schon einmal einen Tipp gegeben: Gründe ein Unternehmen (Nebengewerbe).

Dann geht vieles auch mit einen kleineren Gehalt. 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2022)

Brauch ich nicht, mir reicht ein Auto.


----------



## FetterKasten (24. August 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wird bei den Heicos dann eigtl. diese 190km/h Volvo-Drossel entfernt?


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ne kein Abo oder ähnliches, ist ein ganz normaler Ladestromanbieter. Wir haben hier ja hunderte, da ist für jeden was dabei.
> Wie schon gesagt, einfach mit beschäftigen. Irgendwann merkt man wie man und wo man kostenlos laden kann.


Wie wäre es mit einer konkreten Antwort? Wie heißt der "normale Ladestromanbieter" mit dem man "gratis" Schnellladen kann?


----------



## Cleriker (25. August 2022)

Bei drei Kindern, zwei Eltern, aber sechs Autos kam mir direkt der Gedanke eines eAutos als Reserve, falls die Reichweite der anderen fünf nicht reicht.


----------



## DARPA (25. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Mein Mitgefühl


S-Bahn  
Und nö, ich wohne in einer (Groß)Stadtregion mit sehr guter Infrastruktur. Habe nen Dauerticket und mache fast alles mit den öffentlichen (Bus, Straßenbahn, S-Bahn) und natürlich zu Fuß. So hab ich wenigstens regelmäßig Bewegung. 
Zur Arbeit z.B. wäre ich nur 10 min schneller, müsste dann aber noch nen Parkplatz suchen. Nur damit der nächste wieder Dellen und Kratzer rein haut.
Auto hole ich hauptsächlich nur just for fun raus oder wenn ich was größeres transportieren muss. Deswegen ist mein einziges Auto ne Ballerbude.
Bin so ganz zufrieden, weiss aber auch das der Nahverkehr hier schon ne Luxussituation ist und keine Selbstverständlichkeit in vielen Teilen Deutschlands.


----------



## stolpi (25. August 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Dann gehts dir aber auch nicht schlecht. 3 Kinder muss man sich auch erst mal leisten können, ausser das wird in D auch gefördert, was mich aber irgendwie auch nicht mehr wundern würde  Hier musst im Schnitt für jedes Kind rund 12.000€ im Jahr mehr verdienen damit es sich überhaupt ausgeht...



Wir haben uns für Kinder entschieden weil wir Kinder wollten und nicht ob es sich "lohnt" oder wie hoch die Kosten sind.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## FetterKasten (25. August 2022)

Für die jüngere Generation werden sich Kinder wieder richtig lohnen, wenn die Rente sonst nicht reicht.
Wie früher halt.


----------



## stolpi (25. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Für die jüngere Generation werden sich Kinder wieder richtig lohnen, wenn die Rente sonst nicht reicht.
> Wie früher halt.



Ja, dass kann man leider unterschreiben.
Ist ja nicht nur das die Kosten steigen, der Personalmangel in den Pflegeberufen ist kaum aufzufangen.
Wer alt wird und kein Geld und/oder keine Kinder hat, wird es echt schwer haben.
Wobei die Sache mit den Geld auch nicht sicher ist siehe Inflation und Co.


Sry für OT




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## Cleriker (25. August 2022)

Da muss ich stolpi zustimmen. Kinder bekommt man wenn man Kinder mag und möchte, nicht weil eine Rechnung auf geht. Das vom Geld abhängig zu machen, halte ich für daneben und meist einfach nur einen Vorwand für krasse Egoisten.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2022)

Mal btt. 
Kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden zwischen Michelin Pilot Alpin 5, Bridgestone LM005 und Conti TS870 in 235/35 R19. 
Hat da einer Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2022)

Bridgestone LM005 235/35 R19 hatte ich auf meinem alten Leon Cupra R drauf. Kann nichts negatives berichten - haften gut nass und trocken, Seitenführung ist ok und (zumindest bei meiner meist schonenden Fahrweise) konnte ich die auch keinen besonders hohen Verschleiß feststellen. Sind auch recht leise. Ich hab genau die gleichen jetzt fürn GTI auch wieder bestellt (als 225/40 R18) weil ich mit denen halt gut klargekommen bin.

Ich finde die auch vergleichsweise günstig. Hier (als Komplettrad!):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab jetzt halt keinen Direktvergleich zu den anderen beiden genannten.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bridgestone LM005


Hab ich auch grad bestellt. Soll in Nässe am Besten sein und relativ "sportlich"  fahren. Verschleiß aber nicht so gut wie bei Michelin.


----------



## Cleriker (25. August 2022)

Die Michelin Pilot 5 fahren sich echt gut, aber werden gefühlt sau schnell hart/trocken. Ich hab schon in der zweiten Saison Unterschiede festgestellt beim Querverhalten.
Die Conti hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2022)

Alte Weisheit war mal echte Schnee- und Eis-Reifen bekommt man bei Nokian, der Rest baut tatsächlich eher gute Regen- und Matsch-Reifen. Ist halt sie Frage für welche Anwendung man "Winterreifen" kauft.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. August 2022)

Ich sehs halt aus Prinzip nicht ein für Michelin (teilweise auch Conti)  mit Abstand am Meisten zu zahlen.
Vor allem wo andere Hersteller auch nicht schlechter sind. 
Und mittlerweile frühere unbekanntere Marken wie Vredestein oder Hankook genauso gut sind.

Bridgestone is meist eine solide Wahl in Sachen P/L.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alte Weisheit war mal echte Schnee- und Eis-Reifen bekommt man bei Nokian, der Rest baut tatsächlich eher gute Regen- und Matsch-Reifen. Ist halt sie Frage für welche Anwendung man "Winterreifen" kauft.


Bei dem Klima das wir aktuell haben und zukünftig haben werden ist das wohl für die meisten Flachlandtiroler auch passender. Hier gabs im letzten Winter _gar keinen_ Schnee und den vorletzten Winter konnte ich die Fahrten durch Schnee/Schneematsch auch an einer Hand abzählen.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich sehs halt aus Prinzip nicht ein für Michelin (teilweise auch Conti) mit Abstand am Meisten zu zahlen.


This. Einer der Hauptgründe für die Bridgestone war für mich auch das P/L-Verhältnis. Meine Frau hat Hankook-Winterschlappen die nochmal deutlich günstiger waren und da hab ich auch nichts dran auszusetzen. Der Vergleich mag unfair sein (da son kleiner Ibiza mit viel weniger Leistung und schmalen Reifen sich sicher anders verhält als ein GTI) aber die Hankooks scheinen auch bei weitem nicht irgendwie schlecht zu sein, ich hatte zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Gefühl dass die irgendwie groß "schwimmen" würden, auch nicht wenn man mal ne Kurve (im Rahmen der Wintergegebenheiten) etwas schneller nimmt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei dem Klima das wir aktuell haben und zukünftig haben werden ist das wohl für die meisten Flachlandtiroler auch passender. Hier gabs im letzten Winter _gar keinen_ Schnee und den vorletzten Winter konnte ich die Fahrten durch Schnee/Schneematsch auch an einer Hand abzählen.


Wenn ich nicht in den Winterurlaub fahren würde wäre ich längst bei Allwetterreifen. Verschlissen bekomme ich bei meinen km-Leistungen eh nichts.
So möchte ICH dann doch Reifen die tatsächlich auf Schnee funktionieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. August 2022)

Och nö Winterurlaub is mir zu kalt. 

Aber beim Verschleiß haste schon Recht, bei den ~10000 die ich im Jahr fahre (wovon wohl 9500 "unsportlich" gefahren sind) hab ich auch durch die Doppelbereifgung eher die Alters- als die Profilgrenze bei Reifen erreicht. Grade die Winterreifen die pro Saison nur vielleicht 2000-3000km sehen und praktisch nie härter bewegt werden sind eher hart wie runtergefahren^^


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2022)

Da winter hier eher Regen als Schnee bedeutet, wäre dass das bevorzugte Gebiet bei dem der Reifen top sein soll. 
Einzige Alternative wäre noch der Vredestein Wintrac


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. August 2022)

Aktuell gibts auch nen neuen Trend. Mit Winterreifen bei 40°C rumfahren und sich dann über einen Reifenschaden wundern.  Haben fast jeden Tag welche mit kaputten oder total zerranzten Reifen.

Hat bestimmt irgendwer auf TikTok gepostet das Winterreifen besonders gut bei 30°C+ fahren und alle machen das nach oder so.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alte Weisheit war mal echte Schnee- und Eis-Reifen bekommt man bei Nokian, der Rest baut tatsächlich eher gute Regen- und Matsch-Reifen. Ist halt sie Frage für welche Anwendung man "Winterreifen" kauft.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Fahre seit über 20 Jahren Nokian im Winter und Michelin im Sommer... perfekte Kombination.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2022)

Gut, in der Schweiz ist das auch ein wenig anders.
Hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet schneit es doch eher selten und den Feldberg fahre ich doch eher selten im Winter bei Schnee hoch.


----------



## Cleriker (25. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aktuell gibts auch nen neuen Trend. Mit Winterreifen bei 40°C rumfahren und sich dann über einen Reifenschaden wundern.  Haben fast jeden Tag welche mit kaputten oder total zerranzten Reifen.
> 
> Hat bestimmt irgendwer auf TikTok gepostet das Winterreifen besonders gut bei 30°C+ fahren und alle machen das nach oder so.


Also manchmal frage ich mich echt, was für eine Werkstatt ihr seid und was für ein Klientel dort vor fährt? Warst du nicht bei Mercedes?


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich echt, was für eine Werkstatt ihr seid und was für ein Klientel dort vor fährt? Warst du nicht bei Mercedes?


Ja ich bin bei Mercedes.  Keine Ahnung warum die diesen Sommer alle mit Winterreifen durch die Gegend ballern. Die Kunden sind eigentlich ziemlich gemischt bei uns... Von ganz teuer bis absolute Ranzkarre von Alis Kiesplatz ist alles dabei. 

War die Jahre davor nie so das im Sommer in der Pannenfall Ecke lauter Autos mit kaputten Winterreifen stehen. Dauert dann halt auch immer ein bischen wieder einen passenden Reifen zu besorgen, weil Winterreifen im Hochsommer in der Regel nicht so gefragt sind.


----------



## taks (26. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mal btt.
> Kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden zwischen Michelin Pilot Alpin 5, Bridgestone LM005 und Conti TS870 in 235/35 R19.
> Hat da einer Erfahrungen mit?


Hab mir grad die TS870 Contis bestellt. Aber noch keine Erfahrung damit ^^
(Continental 205/45 R17 88V Winter Contact TS 870 P)


----------



## FetterKasten (26. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ja ich bin bei Mercedes.  Keine Ahnung warum die diesen Sommer alle mit Winterreifen durch die Gegend ballern. Die Kunden sind eigentlich ziemlich gemischt bei uns... Von ganz teuer bis absolute Ranzkarre von Alis Kiesplatz ist alles dabei.
> 
> War die Jahre davor nie so das im Sommer in der Pannenfall Ecke lauter Autos mit kaputten Winterreifen stehen. Dauert dann halt auch immer ein bischen wieder einen passenden Reifen zu besorgen, weil Winterreifen im Hochsommer in der Regel nicht so gefragt sind.


Das ist mir tatsächlich auch schon aufgefallen.
Also zb an parkenden Autos.

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass es entweder Ganzjahresreifen sind, welche ja oft aussehen wie Winterreifen
oder aber, dass die Leute, die nicht selbst wechseln können, schlecht Werkstatttermine bekommen haben oder kein Geld dafür übrig weg Corona, Inflation usw.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das ist mir tatsächlich auch schon aufgefallen.
> Also zb an parkenden Autos.
> 
> Ich vermute einfach mal, dass es entweder Ganzjahresreifen sind, welche ja oft aussehen wie Winterreifen
> oder aber, dass die Leute, die nicht selbst wechseln können, schlecht Werkstatttermine bekommen haben oder kein Geld dafür übrig weg Corona, Inflation usw.


Termine gibts genug. Es macht finanziell halt wenig Sinn einen Satz Winterreifen für 700€ im Sommer zu schreddern, anstatt die für 50€ umstecken zu lassen.

Aktuell ist es wieder weniger aber wir hatten nach der Coronazeit auch eine Menge Schäden durch überzogene Wartung. Anstatt einem Service für 600€ lieber nen neuen Motor für 18000€. Macht halt gar keinen Sinn. 
Geld sparen kann man überall, nur nicht an der Wartung vom Auto. Das kostet dann nämlich mehr. 
...aber ich beschwere mich da nicht... Nen neuer Motor macht deutlich mehr Umsatz als eine kleine Inspektion. Muss jeder selber wissen wie man am besten sein Geld verbrennt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. August 2022)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum die diesen Sommer alle mit Winterreifen durch die Gegend ballern.


Vermutung: Die Leute mit engerem Geldbeutel wollen sich neue Sommerreifen sparen weil "die Winter sind ja noch gut" da sie das Geld brauchen um im Winter ihre Gas- und Stromrechnungen zu bezahlen...


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das ist mir tatsächlich auch schon aufgefallen.
> Also zb an parkenden Autos.
> 
> Ich vermute einfach mal, dass es entweder Ganzjahresreifen sind, welche ja oft aussehen wie Winterreifen


Alle Ganzjahresreifen müssen das M+S Zeichen haben...


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2022)

M+S sagt nichts aus, das gibt's auch auf Sommerreifen. 
Wenn dann nur das 3PMSF Symbol.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (26. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wird bei den Heicos dann eigtl. diese 190km/h Volvo-Drossel entfernt?


Aktuell sind es ab Werk 180 km/h, allerdings läuft meiner Dank Umbau schneller als die selbst auferlegte Begrenzung deutscher Premiumhersteller den permanenten Linksfahrern auferlegt. Trotzdem ist es eher ein Unlock für die Galerie, da ich Autorennen nicht mag. Aber immer gut zu wissen dass, falls und wenn 😛

Aktuelle T8 fahren ohne Drossel 220, mit ECU 250+ solange die Batterie mitspielt. Diese Probleme habe ich noch nicht 😉

Bremsen sind das Wichtigste, gleich nach einem gescheiten Fahrwerk und guten Reifen. Safety first 👍


----------



## DARPA (27. August 2022)

Ganzjahresreifen, das sind Reifen die das ganze Jahr nicht funktionieren


----------



## wr2champ (27. August 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle Ganzjahresreifen müssen das M+S Zeichen haben...


Hier in Deutschland nicht mehr. Reifen mit dem M+S-Zeichen sind nur noch bis 2024 erlaubt. Neue Reifen haben schon seit Jahren das vorgeschriebene Schneeflockensymbol; zumindest habe ich noch keine ohne gesehen.

Ich selbst setze auf 8-fach Bereifung. Ganzjahresreifen traue ich nicht über den Weg, da sie meiner Meinung nach zwar von allem etwas können, aber nichts so richtig gut, ohne dann an anderer Stelle wieder schlechter zu sein.
Ich fahre aber auch viel, und bemerke da den Unterschied.
Deshalb nehme ich lieber Winterreifen und Sommerreifen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. August 2022)

M+S und/oder Schneeflocke: Wo ich drauf hinaus wollte ist dass Ganzjahresreifen eben die selben Winter-Prüfzeichen wie Winterreifen haben müssen, gerade an der Flanke sind sie von letzteren daher nicht zu unterscheiden.


----------



## FetterKasten (27. August 2022)

Ich schrieb aber nichts von irgendwelchen Symbolen.
Gemeint habe ich das Profil. An den Lamellen und dem gröberen Profil sieht man ja sofort, wenn es Winterreifen (oder Ganzjahresreifen) sein sollen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2022)

Ich geb euch hier mal ein Rätsel auf in der Hoffnung, dass einer der erfahreneren Mechaniker bzw. "sportlicheren" Fahrer die Lösung kennt - ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende:

Fahrzeug: praktisch fabrikneuer Golf GTI Clubsport, ~2000 km runter.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich auf der Beifahrerseite wenn das Fenster offen ist und ich an Hauswänden/Lärmschutzwänden/ähnliches vorbeifahre ein leises klickern höre. Für mich klar - Steinchen im Profil - weil genau dieses Geräusch ist es, 1x "klick" pro Radumdrehung, alles klar... dachte ich.

Das Problem: Es gibt kein Steinchen. Es gibt auch sonst keine Fremdkörper. Weder im Reifen noch in der Bremse noch sonstwo, alles Babypopoglatt. Habe alles penibelst abgesucht und gereinigt, da ist NIX. Das Bremsbild der Scheibe ist ebenfalls hervorragend (keine Macken/Riefen/Rost/irgendwas, wurde vorbildlich eingefahren sozusagen).

Also weitere Charakteristik gesammelt:
- Das Geräusch tritt erst bei Geschwindigkeiten über 40-50 km/h auf
- Das Geräusch ist sofort verschwunden wenn ich auch nur ganz leicht bremse

Meine Theorie:
VAG verbaut aus Kostengründen bei gelochten Bremsscheiben ja nur noch "linke", sprich alle Bremsscheiben auf der rechten Seite haben die falsche Laufrichtung (klingt bescheuert, ist aber tatsächlich so bzw von Audi die das bei ihren "S" Modellen auch machen bestätigt). Das hat abseits des Rennbetriebes wo es eine Rolle spielt dass eine Seite besser kühlt als die andere im "zivilen" Betrieb auch keinerlei Auswirkungen - laut VAG.
Nun vermute ich, dass die dadurch entstehenden Luftverwirbelungen zwischen Scheibe und Klötzen diese leisen Klickergeräusche auslösen könnten - denn dazu würde passen dass es bei langsamem fahren weg ist (Luftzug zu gering) und beim anlegen der Klötze an die Scheibe weg ist (Luftzug unterbrochen).

Frage an die Experten: Kann das tatsächlich sein? Und falls nicht - gibts irgendeine andere Erklärung?
Es ist ja weder schlimm noch störend/laut (wenns nicht grade Hochsommer gewesen wäre und ich ne passende Strecke mit offenem Fenster gefahren wäre hgätte ichs wohl nie bemerkt) aber mein innerer Mongo möchte halt die Ursache kennen...


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2022)

Ich könnte es mal gegentesten, ob das bei mir auch so ist. 
Sollte im Prinzip die gleiche Bremsanlage sein.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. September 2022)

Fenster zu machen. Ein Auto macht nunmal Geräusche. Früher hat man das alles nicht gehört, weil die Autos nicht so leise waren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2022)

Klar, wenn keiner noch ne andere Idee hat ist die "Lösung" sowieso es zu ignorieren in der Hoffnung dass es entweder normal ist (wenn JoM79 bei gleicher Bremsanlage dasselbe Geräusch hat ists das wohl) oder sich wahlweise von selbst erledigt bzw. verschwindet.

Ich bin nur verwundert weil das das erste Mal ist wo mein Auto ein Geräusch macht dessen Ursache ich nicht kenne oder finden kann - bisher konnte ich noch jeden Furz lokalisieren


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2022)

Dass die Scheiben durch Luftverdrängung ein klicken erzeugt, halte ich für nicht möglich. Ein Surren, ja. Vielleicht sogar ein kurzes pfeifen, aber kein Klicken, oder tickern.

Bist du dir denn wirklich sicher dass es sich metallisch anhört? Eventuell irgendein Kunststoffteil? Ich wüsste gerade allerdings selbst nicht wo da was passendes sein könnte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dass die Scheiben durch Luftverdrängung ein klicken erzeugt, halte ich für nicht möglich. Ein Surren, ja. Vielleicht sogar ein kurzes pfeifen, aber kein Klicken, oder tickern.


Dachte ich ja auch - nur ist das die letzte Sache die ich nicht ausschließen konnte. 
Alleine schon dass das Geräusch sofort weg ist wenn ich minimal bremse bedeutet ja zwingend dass es etwas mit der Bremse zu tun haben muss.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Bist du dir denn wirklich sicher dass es sich metallisch anhört?


Ich habe nie was von metallisch erwähnt. Es klingt wie gesagt als hätte man nen kleinen Stein im Profil der in Raddrehfrequenz auf die Straße geditscht wird. Ich war mir ja von der Charakteristik anfangs absolut sicher dass ich nen Stein oder schlimmstenfalls ne Schraube oder sowas im Reifen stecken habe aber ich konnte nichts dergleichen sehen oder ertasten. Ein Fremdkörper im Reifen würde auch weiter Geräusche machen egal ob man grade bremst oder nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2022)

Stimmt. Das hab ich selbst da hinein interpretiert.  

Hast du nur den vorderen reifen kontrolliert, oder auch den hinteren? Wenn du bremst, hast du ja eine Kräfteverlagerung nach vorn.


----------



## Olstyle (7. September 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Fenster zu machen. Ein Auto macht nunmal Geräusche. Früher hat man das alles nicht gehört, weil die Autos nicht so leise waren.


Ich fahr die Vorgängerplattform bis 130 Vollelektrisch und kenne solche Geräusche trotzdem nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du nur den vorderen reifen kontrolliert, oder auch den hinteren?


Natürlich hab ich beide auf der betroffenen Seite kontrolliert (hinten ist die Scheibe aber nicht gelocht).
Die Kräfteverlagerung spielt anscheinend keine Rolle, denn wie gesagt eine minimalste Bremswirkung reicht bereits aus dass das Geräusch weg ist - also bremsen im Sinne von langsamer werden das sich kaum von ausrollen abhebt^^

Das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte ist, dass sich irgendwas noch zwischen Scheibe und Klötzen einschleifen muss (wie gesagt ist ja noch sehr neu und kaum benutzt) und die Sache verschwindet wenn ich noch ein, zweitausend weitere km drauf habe. Ich meine wenn da irgendwo an der Scheibe nen Zehntel Millimeter ein Eckchen raussteht siehste das mit bloßem Auge ja nicht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Vorgängerplattform bis 130 Vollelektrisch und kenne solche Geräusche trotzdem nicht


Ich kenne das Geräusch von keinem Auto (es sei denn man hat nen Stein im Schuh...), deswegen wunderts mich ja so^^
Normalerweise hat sich so ein Geräusch spätestens dann erledigt, wenn auf der nächsten Autobahnstrecke der Kiesel den Abflug macht - aber die Autobahnstrecke (und kurzfristig >200 km/h) haben nichts verändert.

Bin gespannt (wenns bis dahin so bleibt) obs weg ist wenn ich die Winterreifen draufschnalle - dann wärs komplett unerklärlich


----------



## FetterKasten (7. September 2022)

Radschrauben alle fest?
Radlager könnt ich mir auch noch vorstellen.
Reifendruck ok?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2022)

Reifendruck ist kontrolliert und wies sein soll.
Radlager kann ich mir bei nem Neuwagen kaum vorstellen und das klingt auch anders... vor allem auch innen hörbar und lauter.
Die Radschrauben habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht kontrolliert - da habe ich VW tatsächlich vertraut dass sies schaffen bei nem Neufahrzeug die Räder richtig zu montieren. Aber ich kann auch morgen mal mittm Drehmomentschlüssel rundgehen ums 100%tig auszuschließen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2022)

Gerade kurz probiert, hab aber kein unnormales Geräusch gehört.
Aber auch die knapp 3000km die ich jetzt gefahren bin, habe ich nichts derartiges wahrgenommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2022)

Danke dir.
Wäre auch zu schön gewesen wenn das irgendwie "normal" gewesen wäre. 

Naja, mir wird wohl nichts übrigbleiben als die Sache ab und an mal im Auge (bzw. Ohr) zu behalten und zu hoffen dass es verschwindet.

Wenns jetzt lauter wäre und stark kurvenabhängig hätte ich ja auch gesagt Radlager (aber ein kaputtes Radlager? bei 2000km? Echt jetzt?) aber irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2022)

Kannst ja probehalber mal das Rad von links nach rechts wechseln.
Nicht das ein Klebegewicht absteht oder irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2022)

Das Klebegewicht sollte sich doch aber unabhängig von der Bremse immer gleich verhalten, oder?
Ich würde aber auch Mal die Räder abnehmen und schauen und dann ggf. Position tauschen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2022)

Die Wuchtgewichte scheinen alle sehr akkurat gesetzt zu sein... und sollten wenn sie Schuld sind auch klackern wenn ich bremse.

Naja wie gesagt ich fahr halt einfach mal weiter und bin gespannt obs beim Winterreifenwechsel dann weg ist oder nicht. Wenns wirklich irgendwas mittm Radlager zu tun haben sollte wird es ja mit der Zeit schlimmer/lauter - dann darf VW das auf Garantie tauschen wenns durch ist (das wäre aber wirklich kurios nach so wenig Laufleistung - ist ja auch nicht so dass ich irgendwie verschleißend fahren würde oder mein Arbeitsweg nur aus Schlaglöchern besteht, das müsste dann ja ein Materialfehler gewesen sein).


----------



## DARPA (8. September 2022)

Aufbocken und Rad von Hand drehen, vllt kannste es besser lokalisieren. Rad runter, mit Taschenlampe gucken.
Hab sonst auch keine konkrete Idee.

Ach und Löcher und Schlitze in Bremsscheiben sollen Dreck und Wasser ableiten und sind nicht direkt zur Kühlung. Ich schätze da hast du schon alles kontrolliert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich schätze da hast du schon alles kontrolliert.


Alles was man ohne Hebebühne tun kann hatte ich getan. Aber, ihr werdets nicht glauben - Update:

Nachdem ich das Geräusch jetzt über rund zwei Wochen hatte und alles kontrolliert und versucht habe was vorstellbar (bzw. mir eingefallen) ist hat heute ein Arbeitskollege der sagen wir mal rennsportaffin ist gemeint "Gib der Bremse mal ordentlich aufn Sack!" 

Naja, ich hab zwar nicht gedacht dass DAS jetzt der tolle Tipp ist aber was solls, außer 5€ Benzin hab ich nix zu verlieren. Also bin ich auf die Bahn und hab in kurzen Abständen drei, vier mal stramm von ca. 200 auf 100 runtergebremst (keine Sorge, war außer mir niemand da^^). Dann sachte kaltgefahren und auf meine "Teststrecke" mit Wänden an der Straßenseite...

...es ist weg! 

Komplett verschwunden. Die Bremse sieht genau aus wie vor der Aktion aber anscheinend gabs da wirklich irgendwo ein winziges Eckchen dass sich wegschleifen musste (und ich offenbar die ersten 1500km ZU harmlos gefahren bin, zumindest bremsseitig - obwohl Einschleifspuren sowie Bremsenabrieb an der Felge durchaus bereits vorhanden war) - eine andere Erklärung fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2022)

Na Hauptsache es ist jetzt weg. 
Ich bin zum einfahren knapp 1000km Autobahn gefahren, da bleiben starke Bremsungen eh nicht aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2022)

Ich hab die Kiste in Düsseldorf abgeholt und bin ins Saarland nach Hause gefahren und war auch schon ~200km in Urlaub gewesen... also mindestens 600km Autobahn hatte er schon gehabt - allerdings eben in der Einfahrphase zahm unterwegs und auch keine Situation gehabt wo ich hätte besonders stark bremsen müssen.
Also eine solche Belastung wie heute hatte die Bremse garantiert bisher nicht annähernd gesehen. Mir war aber auch nicht bewusst dass sowas ggf. nötig werden könnte.
Vermutlich hätte es sich auch so irgendwann erledigt... das war halt jetzt die Hardcore-Methode.


----------



## FetterKasten (8. September 2022)

Ich habe die Überzeugung, dass untertourige lange Autobahnetappen mit viel Drehmoment zum Einfahren eh nicht gut sind.
Im Gegenteil: Sich ändernde Drehzahlen sind fürs Einfahren besser.
Man sollte halt lange Vollgasfahrten, Kickdown und ständiges Ausdrehen meiden.

Meine offiziellen 2000km Einfahrkilometer laut Handbuch habe ich die Hälfte auf Alpenpässen gefahren 
Da war ich mit der Drehzahl auch nicht so penibel, aber besser als 1400rpm mit 300nm oder so


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2022)

Ich hatte nur Vorgabe 1000km, max 160-170km/h und kein Dynamic Modus. 
Das aber viel Stau war, hatte ich genug Abwechslung drin.


----------



## FetterKasten (8. September 2022)

Beim meinem BMW stand dabei 2000km max 4500rpm und 160km/h.
Keine Kickdowns.

Klar, das ist auch alles immer Absicherung usw.
Denn gesund stell ich mir das nicht vor im Comfort Modus 2000km mit extrem niedriger Drehzahl rumzugurken.

Aber werd ich ja sehen, ob der Motor bald explodiert


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2022)

Das Einfahren ist ne Wissenschaft für sich - zumindest die technischen Hintergründe warum man manche DInge tun sollte und andere nicht tun sollte. Allerdings wird da erstens heutzutage ein VIEL zu großes Aufsehen veranstaltet (die ersten paar Hundert Kilometer keine Extremsituationen provozieren reicht schon aus) und es gibt auch so einiges an völlig irren Tipps im Netz "GIB IHM SOFORT SO HART ES GEHT!!!" die völlig schwachsinnig sind bzw. auf technischen Grundlagen beruhen die entweder seit vielen Jahrzehnten überholt sind oder wo man sich eins von 100 Details rausgreift wo sowas wirklich besser wäre - blöd nur dass die anderen 99 Details es Schei*e finden. 

Die Vorgabe der Hersteller, die ersten 1000-1500km kein Vollgas, keine sehr hohen Drehzahlen, keine zu niedrigen Drehzahlen und häufiger wechselnde Fahrsituatuionen (Gänge, Kurven, Beschleunigen, Bremsen usw.) ist völlig ausreichend.
Es gibt heute nicht mehr so viel, was tatsächlich groß eingefahren werden müsste, nur einige wenige tribologische Paare müssen sich erst aufeinander abstimmen (wie hier Bremsscheiben und Beläge), das berühmteste in dem Zusammenhang dürften Zylinderlaufbuchsten und Kolbenringe sein. Hier werden tatsächlich noch Kolbenringe absichtlich so gefertigt dass sie sich einlaufen sollen - der sogenannte Minutenring ist spitz zulaufend und die Spitze soll sich der Zylinderwand in der ersten Betriebszeit anpassen um die beste Dichtwirkung zu erreichen.

Die Herstellervorgaben sind dabei sehr, SEHR konservativ. In der einschlägigen Ingenieursliteratur zu dem Thema (beispielsweise im Standardwerk von Basshuysen zum Verbrennungsmotor) gibt es Auswertungen die zeigen, dass über 90% der Einlaufvorgänge (also die Tribologie) sich innerhalb der ersten Betriebsstunde des Motors abspielt. Das bedeutet nicht nur, dass nach den ersten 100km praktisch alles wesentliche schon durch ist an Einfahren sondern vor allem auch, dass wenn das neue Auto zum ersten Mal vom Kunden bewegt wird auch schon das meiste durch ist - denn durch die ganzen Rangiervorgänge die das Auto vorher schon erlebt hat ist die erste halbe Stunde Motorlaufzeit eh schon vorbei.^^


----------



## DARPA (9. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kiste in Düsseldorf abgeholt und bin ins Saarland nach Hause gefahren und war auch schon ~200km in Urlaub gewesen... also mindestens 600km Autobahn hatte er schon gehabt - allerdings eben in der Einfahrphase zahm unterwegs und auch keine Situation gehabt wo ich hätte besonders stark bremsen müssen.


Was hat die Kiste für ne Bremsserei auf der VA? Mehrkolben Festsattel?
Da sollte man mehrfach Bremssungen machen mit immer stärker ansteigenden Pedaldruck und zwischendurch kalt fahren.

Aber gut dass es sich bei dir jetzt geklärt hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was hat die Kiste für ne Bremsserei auf der VA? Mehrkolben Festsattel?


357mm gelochte Scheiben mit Alubremstopf, 2-Kolben Festsattel


----------



## DARPA (9. September 2022)

Yo sowas muss einmal richtig Temperatur sehen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 357mm gelochte Scheiben mit Alubremstopf, 2-Kolben Festsattel


Keine 4 Kolben? 
Ich meine ich habe 6 Kolben mit 380mm Scheibe vorn.


----------



## DARPA (9. September 2022)

Ich denke mal er meint 2x2 Kolben, kam mir nämlich auch komisch vor.


----------



## FetterKasten (9. September 2022)

Sicherlich meint er 4-Kolben.
Das Problem kann auch einfach an der gelochten Bremsscheibe gelegen haben.
Dass da noch irgendwie ein Grat oder sonstwas war.
Gelochte Bremsscheiben können im Laufe der Zeit relativ oft Probleme machen.
Zumindest verschleißen sie die Bremsbeläge stärker.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2022)

Ja, 2x2 waren gemeint^^



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das Problem kann auch einfach an der gelochten Bremsscheibe gelegen haben.
> Dass da noch irgendwie ein Grat oder sonstwas war.


Denke ich auch.

Ich hätte wenn ich die Wahl gehabt hätte auch keine gelochte genommen aber beim CS ist das halt Serie.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

Hab mir gerade mal Bilder vom Clubsport angeguckt, das ist ja nochmal ne ganz andere Bremsanlage wie bei mir.
Also normale 2 Kolben Anlage.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2022)

Bevor wir jetzt aneinander vorbei reden - ich hab die so verstanden das ein Sattel zwei Kolben auf jeder Seite hat. Oder ists nur einer pro Seite?
Spontane Google-Suche spricht von "kleine Bremse 1-Kolben, große Bremse 2-Kolben", die kleine hat der GTI, die große der GTI CS.

Nicht, dass mir das nicht völlig egal wäre (ich benutze das Ding sowieso nie absichtlich am Limit) aber rein interessenhalber.

EDIT: Ok, es ist wohl wieder schwer bis unmöglich, zu Details belastbare Aussagen zu finden. Je mehr man zu dem Thema googelt desto mehr Ergebnisse findet man mit jeder Anzahl und (uneindeutiger) Bezeichnung. 
Sicher ist also nur: Die Bremse hat Kolben.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

Ich kann auch nur nach Bildern gehen und da sehe ich außen keine Kolben. 
4 Kolben wären ja entweder 4 auf einer Seite oder jeweils 2 auf einer Seite.


----------



## DARPA (10. September 2022)

Bei solchen Fragen können auch Ersatzteillisten helfen (z.B. Anzahl Beläge). Für Honda z.B. findet man sogar Explosionszeichnungen mit Teilenummern online.

Aber war mir gar nicht klar, dass es überhaupt 2-Kolben-Festsattel gibt.
Was hat dann der normale GTI, Schwimmsattel?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. September 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich geb euch hier mal ein Rätsel auf in der Hoffnung, dass einer der erfahreneren Mechaniker bzw. "sportlicheren" Fahrer die Lösung kennt - ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende:
> 
> Fahrzeug: praktisch fabrikneuer Golf GTI Clubsport, ~2000 km runter.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich auf der Beifahrerseite wenn das Fenster offen ist und ich an Hauswänden/Lärmschutzwänden/ähnliches vorbeifahre ein leises klickern höre. Für mich klar - Steinchen im Profil - weil genau dieses Geräusch ist es, 1x "klick" pro Radumdrehung, alles klar... dachte ich.



Fahr die Bremse erstmal einmal richtig warm, dann wird das sicherlich weg sein. Ansonsten alle 4 Achsmanschetten von außen mit Fett dünn einreiben.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2022)

Es ist doch schon weg.


----------



## Elistaer (10. September 2022)

@Incredible Alk bei Fragen dieser Art bin ich im Motor-Talk Forum gut durch gekommen, da wird auch Marken Übergreifend gut beraten und auch in einem Normalen Umgangston wie man es sich eigentlich überall wünscht.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. September 2022)

Motor Talk, dein Ernst? Das is doch eins der schrecklichsten Foren 
Würde da lieber in ein Fachforum zum jeweiligen Modell schauen. Wobei das sehr von Modell abhängig ist. Bei Golf oder den günstigen Mercedes erwarte ich nichts Gutes


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2022)

Bei Wald und Wiesen Modellen wie meinem hat Motor-Talk ziemlich gut funktioniert. Hab überhaupt nur darüber nun ein ewiges Navi Update und den angeblich unnachrüstbaren Tempomaten drin.
Heute gab's erstmal neue Winterschuhe. Wenn man nur noch 205/55/R16 hat ist das ja plötzlich richtig günstig  .


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2022)

Süße Größe. 
Das kleinste was ich fahren kann, ist 235/35/19.


----------



## wr2champ (5. November 2022)

Winterreifen? Jetzt schon? Hier sinds auch nachts noch deutlich über 6 Grad. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Süße Größe.


Ich mag meine 175/70 R14.   Ich muss aber dazusagen, dass mir das schon arg schmal vorkommt, wenn ein baugleiches Auto vor mir fährt.
Dennoch fahre ich dann immer wieder damit über die Autobahn und lasse mein Auto Auslauf, wenn die Bahn frei ist.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Dezember 2022)

So.. grad die letzte grosse Leasingrate überwiesen. Ab morgen gehört mein Auto mir. Das is sowas von geil wenn man endlich Schuldenfrei ist


----------



## vad4r (1. Januar 2023)

Mein Autokauf Ende 2022:
91er Edition Blue



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Felgen liegen auch schon bereit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2023)

@SoenniTDI 
Was kostet so einer mittlerweile?


----------



## vad4r (1. Januar 2023)

8000 habe ich bezahlt + 500€ für den Transport. Stand 18 Jahre abgemeldet in der Scheune.
Motor läuft, muss aber revidiert werden. Lack so lala, aber absolut kein Gammel an der Kiste.

Aktuell sind 2 andere bei EKA drin, 1x 28.000€, 1x 25.000€. Die sind allerdings wesentlich besser vom Zustand.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2023)

Wow, für das Geld hätte ich auch zugeschlagen.
Viel Spass mit dem schicken Auto.


----------



## vad4r (1. Januar 2023)

Auf den Bildern hatte ich schon ein bisschen was gemacht, auf den Kaufbildern sah er so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig war mir, nicht zu sehr verbastelt, Unfall und Rostfrei. Motor blöckert und Kupplung ist fertig, stört mich aber nicht. Ein guter Kumpel hat eine Autowerkstatt und den revidieren wir gemeinsam, dann weiß ich danach auch, was ich da habe. Durch Zufall auch gleich einen Beifahrersitz im brauchbaren Zustand bekommen, da kann ich das Sitzflächeleder mit dem Schaumstoffformteil umbauen. Ist dunkelblaues Leder, gab´s nur in diesem Modell (~1750 Stück von in D)


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2023)

Schönes Vehikel. Da gibts nicht mehr viele davon. Die meisten die es noch hat sind leider komplett kaputt "getunt" worden 

2 Strassen weiter von hier hat einer nen schwarzen 2er Golf Country im Originalzustand.. der sieht aus wie frisch ausm Werk, absolut geile Kiste


----------



## Elistaer (1. Januar 2023)

SoenniTDI schrieb:


> Mein Autokauf Ende 2022:
> 91er Edition Blue
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Fahrzeug und die Preise haben bestimmt auch Ihre Berechtigung wenn die Fahrzeuge gut erhalten sind.

Ist dann ähnlich einem MB Trac 1800 Intercooler der geht auch nicht unter 100.000 weg wobei die sehr selten verkauft werden und wenn dann in einem sehr schlechten zustand.


----------



## vad4r (2. Januar 2023)

Naja, ne 8k Karre mit einem 100k Trecker zu vergleichen - da gehört schon was dazu ^^

Daily darf nicht fehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2023)

Es geht um Seltenheit, Beliebtheit und um Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Da werde fahrzeuge mal ganz schnell sehr teuer. 
Mein Traumauto kriegst du quasi nicht mehr unter 2Mio und meine zweite Wahl kostet etwas 750000€.


----------



## wr2champ (2. Januar 2023)

Mein Traumauto, Porsche 996 (idealerweise das Facelift (326 PS), war vor paar Jahren noch mit gutem Zustand für deutlich unter 30.000 zu bekommen. Die Preise sind inzwischen deutlich über 30.000. 
Wird ein Traum bleiben, da ich bei 25.000 km im Jahr nicht den Sprit bezahlen will und so ein Auto nicht mit ewig vielen Kilometern pro Jahr unnötig verschleißen möchte.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Januar 2023)

Ein gutes Auto hält aber 500tkm und mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2023)

Kommt halt darauf an was du darunter verstehst. Wenn man es immer trocken stellt, am besten in der Garage, regelmäßig wartet und zig tausende in Ersatzteile und Wartung investiert und dazu noch schön vorsichtig bist, dann ja. Wenn es aber ein Alltagsgegenstand darstellt der einfach nur benutzt wird...


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2023)

Das ist nen Porsche, der kann das ab.


----------



## wr2champ (2. Januar 2023)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ein gutes Auto hält aber 500tkm und mehr.


Ein Auto, das mittelfristig zum Klassiker wird, steigt mit wenigen Kilometern im guten Zustand stärker im Wert, als ein Auto mit 500.000 km. 
Dass ein gutes Auto die Kilometer schafft streite ich nicht ab.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2023)

Autos sind zum fahren da und nicht zum herumstehen und teurer werden. Ist doch schade drum.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2023)

Wo ich immer mal wieder drüber nachgedacht habe ist ein RX7 FC Cabrio. "Ein gutes Auto hält 500tkm" wird bei  dem aber eng.
Ist aber tatsächlich immernoch bezahlbar.


----------



## Elistaer (5. Januar 2023)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht um Seltenheit, Beliebtheit und um Angebot und Nachfrage.
> Da werde fahrzeuge mal ganz schnell sehr teuer.
> Mein Traumauto kriegst du quasi nicht mehr unter 2Mio und meine zweite Wahl kostet etwas 750000€.


Genau das wollte ich auch damit Sagen und Vergleichen.

Habe mal geschaut was der Golf 1 GTI neu gekostet hatte da kam man auf ca. 11.000 € oder zwischen 13.000 - 24.000 DM. Für den MB Trac findet man so gut wie keine Preise von damals und ich habe auch nur 1 Gebrauchten von 1991 gefunden der Verkauft wird Startgebot ab 300.00€ was einfach Irrsinnig ist da man für das Geld auch schon sehr gute Gebrauchte Moderne Maschinen mit Weniger Betriebsstunden bekommt.

Angebot und Nachfrage sind hier ausschlaggebend und die dinger sind halt auch gefragt weil sie nur wenig gebaut wurden. Alle MB Trac zusammen ca 50.000 Stück von dem 1800 Intercooler keine 200.

@vad4r ich wollte den Golf nicht schlechter machen als er ist für den einen ist er ein Kult Objekt ähnlich dem 2CV (Ente) oder eine Simson S51. Letztere hat man dir in den 90er Jahren fast geschenkt bekommen und Heut kosten die auch ab 900€ (Preis von meinem Bruder an unsere Großeltern) Aufwärts.

Jeder hat eben so seine "Macken" was die Beliebtheit angeht und was man gerne hätte, bei mir sind es eben seltene und alte Traktoren was bei anderen Autos sind. Über Sin oder Unsinn lässt sich bekanntlich streiten ebenso wie der Geschmack. Ich hätte auch ein Ford Mustang GT von 1967 nehmen können was für mich so ein Traum bleiben wird der geht bei 70.000€ los.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2023)

50000 Stück geht doch noch.
F40 gibts ~1300 Stück und Sport quattro ganze 220 Stück.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Januar 2023)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 50000 Stück geht doch noch.
> F40 gibts ~1300 Stück und Sport quattro ganze 220 Stück.


50.000 für alle MB Trac vom kleinsten zum größten und der größte ist der 1800 intercooler mit 150 Stück ca. Da gibt es noch viel mehr von unter 100 - 180 PS deswegen sind die ja so teuer. Von allen je gebauten MB Trac sind noch 30.000 gelistet. 

Ich erinnere mich dabei gerade an eine Situation im Ausbildungsbetrieb. Mein Lehrchef hat noch einen Steyer 50 Diesel der runtergeritten ist bis aufs letzte. Ein Sammler hat für den fahrtüchtig 40.000 geboten und das ist keine Augenweide wie der GTI.


----------



## Zeiss (Gestern um 12:40)

@vad4r Schicker Golf. Ist es echtes Holz am Armaturenbrett? Wenn es Motor eh fratze ist, einen 1.8t rein 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ein gutes Auto hält aber 500tkm und mehr.


Bis der 996 bei 500tkm ist, hat er 8-10 Motoren verbraucht...


----------

